# New York, NY - TWC



## anthonymoody

Well, in that other thread (that discussed the 3100 -> 3510 transition) a bunch of folks were saying we should do this, so here it is!


I haven't called yet to try to swap my box out. Reports from some about marginal PQ improvements are making me stay put for the moment...


Maybe I'll try to get one for my bedroom to replace the SD box in there...


TM


----------



## John Mason

Nice move with the thread, TM. I've been considering adding a 3510HD, if I can get one, before returning my 3100HD and check if the image 'fog' really vanishes as a few have said. The faint haze doesn't really bother me since it's so subtle, but from earlier A-B comparisons with CBS OTA I know it's diminishing low-contrast hi-rez detail (faint-blue shirt pinstripes, for example). I'd add a SA8000 recorder/converter, too, if I didn't think TWC would announce the 8000HD version shortly, eliminating the need for both changes, and if there's a simple, practical way of operating two adjacent converters using the same remote codes.


Meanwhile, I see new channel 708 is working normally for USA Network's H/DTV tennis feeds. But it's totally blank for anything else here, other than a spectacular INHD demo loop last Friday. -- John


----------



## drew138

There are enough of us here to keep a thread alive.


John, I have to be honest, the Pioneer HD box is a lateral move at best. It's nice that the box can stretch the SD pictures, but the S-Video and Video feeds of SD pictures is not as good as the SA3100. As a result, I no longer use my TV's stretch mode, which I like better than the Pio HD stretch mode. The box is also a lot more jittery than the SA3100. It takes a little longer to change channels and the programming guide operates with a slight delay that I find annoying. The overall PQ is a bit nicer and the DVI connection is nice too. Overall, considering the effort I expended into getting the Pioneer, I wouldn't do it again. The SA worked with few operating flaws. The Pio is a better box, but it has operating flaws (i.e., jittery menu, stretch mode no good, HD/SD channel switching causes black screens..)


As for the SA8000 PVR. I did get it and it is awesome. Yes the HD version would be great too, but if you have a second TV, run out and get one. Actually they are running a promotion for free install, or first month free if you pick it up and do a self install, which requires no effort other than plugging it in to the wall and TV.


I'm underwhelmed by 708. The PQ was jumpy at times and didn't have the same wow factor as Monday Night Football. I missed the InHD loop. Can't wait.


Drew


----------



## BelB64

Love this thread...We in NYC have more issues than just the new box. Here is what I am continually asking TWC-NYC(and of course getting no answer). 1. When will we get WPIX-DT back? We're missing Mets HD as well as regular WB prime time shows. 2. Will we EVER see ESPN-HD...Now that NFL has started you'ld think negotiations would heat up. 3. What ever happened to our getting Discovery-HD? So many other TWC systems nationwide have already added it. Why does the greatest city in the world always last?...4 will MSG-HD and FSNY-HD remain exclusive to Cablevision? and 5. When Bravo-HD and Cinemax-HD and Starz-HD comes alive in the next few months, will TWC-NYC add them immediately or will we once again watch the rest of the country addit first. I gave up on HDNet since we are getting the INHD stations. I hope everyone is putting pressure on TWC-NYC to make it the leader in HD in the nation as I would bet given the economic status of many NY'ers that there are as many or more HD ready TV's here than anywhere else in the US


----------



## Victor C

I have just returned from the HD Hardware forum. Someone there said that TWC Albany has the SA3250 installed. From paper, the SA 3250 has very nice features. Like full time signal on all outputs. Will TWC NYC ever use the SA 3250?


----------



## anthonymoody

Glad we got this going










I played with a friend's 8000 and it is VERY cool. I may get that for the bedroom to replace my SD box... But I agree with BelB64 in general - where/when are the other channels coming? I call the HD hotline every now and then to request new channels and groan at their absence.


BTW so far on 708 the tennis I've seen has looked decent, though 4:3, not HD. Not nearly as nice as the NBA all star stuff they used 708 for!


TM


----------



## drew138

Haven't heard anything on the SA HD Box.


As for the questions on channel line up, the two biggest questions listed above are where is WPIX-DT and Discovery HD. Adding chan 711 and then removing it was a cruel tease! Nobody has been able to ferret out an answer to this mystery. TWC has a national deal with Discovery-HD. Why it is not on the NYC network is mind-boggling.


As for MSG, FSNY, ESPN, Bravo, Cinemax, Starz and HD Net, I can see the political issues in getting them turned up. Even still, TWC NYC will need to remain competitive on the HD front with RCN on the doorstep. I already know 5 people that have switched to RCN for their HD service. I don't know the exact value of a subscriber these days, but it's somewhere between $2200 and $3500. The cost to re-acquire that sub is not cheap either.


Drew


----------



## blackbody

Got my HD cable box couple days ago (I'm in bergen county, NJ). The box was 3100HD. So far, PBS looks incredible. So is InHD. I'm not a tennis fan, but I find myself watching US open. Jay Lenno also looked very good. Still, I could'nt bring my self to watch the show. The cable has over 300 channels and I'm reduced to flipping between 7 channels. I hope TWC will add more HD channels soon. By the way, does anyone know if CBS will broadcast their regular football games in HD?


----------



## anthonymoody

Hey Drew, what's the RCN HD lineup? SOrry to be lazy, I guess I could go look at their site!

TM


----------



## ncitrdude

I'm scheduled to get my HD STB swapped in on wednesday. From earlier posts in this thread, it sounds like there's a bunch of models floating around that TWCNYC uses for their HD boxes. Is there one in particular that I should request if that's even at all possible? I've been pretty happy with my SD box, and I'd be pretty aggravated if the HD box I receive on Wednesday doesn't work as smoothly with the channel guide/switching channels/OnDemand, etc. Any insight would be greatly appreciated...


Jason


----------



## MadRiver

Thx for creating the thread - Ive got an appointment tomorrow for a 3510 & later in the day my 34xbr910 is arriving... can hardly contain myself!


----------



## drew138

RCN's line up includes ESPN-HD and HD-Net, HD-Net MOvies, Discovery HD, plus the other standard channels. For some reason they don't carry one of the major Networks, I think CBS? They also charge a premium, but whatever, my cable bill is 130+ with RoadRunner, two boxes, PVR, etc.. A small premium for the channels I want isn't a big deal so long as its reasonable.

http://www.rcn.com/hdtv/hd-channels.php 


I'm sure TWC will get their act together soon, but they better hurry because HD customers, I'm sure of this, are among the most valuable customers they have. This should be a no brainer for them!



Jason, as for cable box requests, you can see from my earlier post that the two boxes used in Manhattan are the SA3100 and the Pio 3510. A lot of people, myself included, went through hoops to get their box upgraded to the Pio. Upon further analysis, I wouldn't complain so long as the box gets a clean HD picture. I did have to go through 2 SA3100 boxes before I got one that worked. I then had the switch to the Pio box. In my opinion, the channel guide worked much better on the SA model, but you did have to switch video inputs, composite to component if you wanted to watch HD or SD. Wasn't a big deal in retrospect. Just make sure that your PQ on HD channels is clean. Watch each channel for a solid minute while the guy is there to make sure there is no pixelation or signal drops.


Drew


PS: I'm watching the INHD Demo on Ch 708 right now and it's pretty sweet! Some cool under water shots of fish, coral.


----------



## bigd86

Having used the 3510 for a week or so, I find that, to me, the main benefit of this box vs. the 3000 is the way it recovers from glitches. The 3000 would freeze, then black out for a couple of seconds before recovering.

The 3510 just mutes the sound for a second, then continues without blacking the picture out.

Pix quality seems about equal.


----------



## drew138

FYI: Here is an excerpt from a recent article on TWC's HD situation.


Time Warner Cable has carriage agreements with ABC, CBS, NBC, PBS, HBO, Showtime, Discovery Networks, In Demand, several of Fox Sports Net's regional sports networks and over 70 local broadcast stations for carriage of high definition signals. It provides HDTV set-top boxes to more than 120,000 customers.


----------



## jjf12cu




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bigd86_
> *Having used the 3510 for a week or so, I find that, to me, the main benefit of this box vs. the 3000 is the way it recovers from glitches. The 3000 would freeze, then black out for a couple of seconds before recovering.
> 
> The 3510 just mutes the sound for a second, then continues without blacking the picture out.
> 
> Pix quality seems about equal.*



Yeah, the SA3100HD was totally bothersome last night for MNF in this respect. Right when a play would be going off, blam! - blackout and no sound for a few seconds. Annoying.


Like Time Warner.


----------



## anthonymoody

I gotta keep scanning to check for the InHD demo... which reminds me, when are we going to be able to watch HD flicks on demand?


TM


----------



## drew138

I don't think that INHD is related to In Demand insofaras PPV. I've posted this question on the programing board earlier today. From what I can gather, it's competition to HDNET??


Drew


----------



## penone

I'm one of those who is ready to move to RCN once they are done working in my area. TWC is just not cutting it for me. I think what will really push me over is if they ask for more $$$ for INHD.


For RCN users: what stb do they provide?


----------



## klick

I just had TWC replace the SA box and they brought out the Pioneer box. One question: because my TV has a DVI input should I use the DVI output? The tech from TWC said the component output is better but I don't think that's true.

Anyone with experience using DVI vs. component?

klick


----------



## anthonymoody

Drew, thanks for all that info btw.


To all, re ch 708, twice now I've checked it when the guide bar specifically called out programming...one was Star 80 (yikes), the other the INHD Demo (I think that's what it was called). Both times though, nothing. No picture, no sound, no nothing. All my other HD channels work fine (using the 3100 box).


Any thoughts? Lingering blackout issues? Incorrect guide info? SHould I reset the box?


Thanks,

TM


----------



## bigd86




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by anthonymoody_
> *Drew, thanks for all that info btw.
> 
> 
> To all, re ch 708, twice now I've checked it when the guide bar specifically called out programming...one was Star 80 (yikes), the other the INHD Demo (I think that's what it was called). Both times though, nothing. No picture, no sound, no nothing. All my other HD channels work fine (using the 3100 box).
> 
> 
> Any thoughts? Lingering blackout issues? Incorrect guide info? SHould I reset the box?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> TM*



I believe, for us, anyway, that our regular INHD programming doesn't start until 9/15.

Anything we get now is basically just testing it out.


----------



## definitely

More info on INHD is available at http://www.inhd.com/


----------



## John Mason

If INHD and TWC are still testing the 708 link I hope they perform more tweaking. Friday night's breakup/pixelation of the U.S. Open was bad from the S.Manhattan headend, with a complete signal loss just after midnight. Earlier games on 708 had numerous glitches, too. Someone in N.J. (programming thread for 9/5 tennis) said Comcast's INHD delivery was okay Friday night. Today's games from WCBS-DT via 702 were mostly fine, just a few video/audio dropouts here. -- John


----------



## anthonymoody

Thanks bigd86.


Funny though John, I haven't found any tennis at all on 708. Only 702 as you say.


TM


----------



## drew138

My PQ of Tennis on 708 was OK, some pixelation. CBS coverage was awesome. Truly awesome. Too bad for Andre', nice play by Roddick. Other than the INHD Demo loop, I haven't seen any of the movies that the preview was supposed to demonstrate. I suspect that the US Open coverage on 708 caused TWC to re-prioritize what they showed.


I haven't heard that TWC is planning on charging for INHD (yet). But it is only a matter of time before TWC add's an HD Tier to the programming. My guess is that ESPN, as well as some other HD channels will be coming soon, but not without a premium. RCN charges extra, and others do too I think, so it's only a matter of time.


Klick, I recently bought a DVI-D cabe from http://www.pacificcable.com for about 28.00. I really like the difference in PQ. I have noticed that it takes a half second longer for the HD channels to tune in, I suspect some sort of delay while decoding the signal??? Just a guess. Ironically, I've found the HD channels to be about the same as the component, but the SD channels are much improved by the DVI connection. Go figure.


Drew


----------



## klick

Thanks Drew...I unhooked my DVI cable from my Bravo DVD player and hooked it into the set-top box but I received a message that said "please hook the set-top box to and HDTV set"...very strange as it was hooked up.


Anyone know why my Samsung DLP would be able to accept DVD through DVI but not the Pioneer set-top?

kk


----------



## bigd86




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by klick_
> 
> Anyone know why my Samsung DLP would be able to accept DVD through DVI but not the Pioneer set-top?
> 
> kk [/b]



The first question to ask is-does your DVI connection support HDCP (the HD encryption technology)


I took a quick look on the Samsung website, but they didn't make it very clear.


----------



## klick

Is the cable system using HDCP? I didn't think that was deployed yet...


----------



## bigd86




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by klick_
> *Is the cable system using HDCP? I didn't think that was deployed yet...*



While I use only the component output, according to our previous thread-"TWC NYC - 3100HD set top boxes"- on the Pioneer 3510HD "HDCP is active all the time, flag is always on, and the component outputs are disabled when using DVI. This is not the intention of HDCP"


----------



## drew138

I think it was on the Official Kansas City board where people with the Samsung DLP were having problems with the DVI port getting the same message as you Klick. Try a search on Samsung and Pioneer 3510 and see what you find, but I know I saw a discussion some were on this in this forum.


Also, are you sure that you are using a DVI-D cable? Don't know that the difference, but I read somewhere that the DVD-I cable wouldn't work?


Drew

Here is a Pioneer HD Box and Samsumg DLP Issue Link


----------



## gary miller

Anyone know when Cinemax HD is scheduled to launch? As a Time Warner company, I'm hopeful it will be on TWC from the start.


On the other hand, while there may not be shared ownership with WPIX (is it still owned by the Tribune Co?) it still seems odd that TWC doesn't carry it's own brand label (the WB).


----------



## gregeas

I was really hoping that ESPN HD would be here when football season started. It's tough to go back to SD after seeing sports in HD... Looking forward to Monday Night Football in a few hours...


And yes, the US Open looked incredible yesterday. CBS is doing a good job thus far.


----------



## anthonymoody

I too hope for WB, ESPN, Cinemax, and other channels soon. I'd happily pay a (modest) monthly premium for an HD tier if they included more channels...


TM


----------



## jergans




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bigd86_
> *The first question to ask is-does your DVI connection support HDCP (the HD encryption technology)
> 
> 
> I took a quick look on the Samsung website, but they didn't make it very clear.*



1. The Sammy tv's do support HDCP.


2. There is a known compatibility issue betwen the Pioneer 3510HD box and the Sammy DLPs. I believe all fixed pixel 720p-native TV's are having the same problem with the DVI port.


This issue has been discussed numerous places in this and in the RPTV forum.


----------



## Man-Fai Wong

How are you guys getting INHD/708 -- actually HDSpec/708 for me? I always get no signal when I check although the program guide says there should be content. I'm in Park Slope, Brooklyn.


Thanks.


_Man_


----------



## John Mason

Nothing from S.Manhattan's headend either, beyond USA's tennis coverage last week and a few preview loops. Perhaps on the 15th, when INHD2 kicks in nationwide, NYC TWC will at least crank up INHD on 708 full-schedule. -- John


----------



## Man-Fai Wong

I'm not sure I even got the tennis coverage and preview loops -- I did check once or twice when CBS was broadcasting the US Open.


Hopefully, you're right about the 15th date. I've been just waiting for ABC and NBC to get their OTA act together again before switching to DirecTV, but if they add more HD channels, then I might stick w/ TWC longer (perhaps until DirecTivo goes HD).


_Man_


----------



## anthonymoody

Man,

I'm with you - zilch every time I've checked 708. Hopefully the 15th will be a good day










TM


----------



## drew138

I only saw the INHD loop once last week on Friday around noon. After that, nothing.


Drew


PS: I think its funny that no one even bothers to call the TWC NYC HD line as information from them can only serve to perpetuate rumors. I've fallen victim to the "ESPN-HD will begin before the end of August" line once. Once! Never again.


----------



## gary miller

Originally posted by anthonymoody:


"- zilch every time I've checked 708. Hopefully the 15th will be a good day :"


Ditto here in northeast Queens. BUT, a southern California member reported elsewhere on this board that even the INHD menu has recently disappeared from the San Diego TWC system. Oh well... what Time Warner giveth, Time Warner taketh away. Thank you so very much. Ladies and Gentleman...here's what's not coming soon.


What is INHD anyway?


By the way, thanks Anthony for starting this thread...very handy way to get updates.


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> I'm not sure I even got the tennis coverage and preview loops -- I did check once or twice when CBS was broadcasting the US Open.



Yes, USA's INHD coverage was only when CBS wasn't providing HD (early US Open). But believe USA threw in some extra Friday coverage when the rain lifted.


Just getting it straight myself, but Ken's programming synopsis (about 1/2 down the page) 'defines' INHD/INHD2 and iN Demand and provides links.


Wouldn't be surprised to see TWC remove INHD. They removed WPIX-DT just as WB is promising much more 1080i this fall. UPN (WOR), on briefly, was never HDTV (it was even unwatchable for its final few weeks), but thought I'd read they were readying HD material, too. TWC, says its president here, has fiber links to the network studios, so if HD is going out nationally we should be getting it, too. -- John


----------



## anthonymoody

Gary,

You're welcome! My pleasure - don't know why we didn't do it sooner! We are residents of the greatest city on earth...today of all days is a reminder of that...


And I'm with you guys. It's very frustrating to be teased by 709, have it look horrible, then removed. And the WB announcements about their upcoming lineup, ESPN, Disco, HDNet, InHD, Cinemax, etc...and no one at TWC can give us a clear, accurate answer. Argh!!


TM


----------



## gary miller

Here's the link for INHD:

http://www.inhd.com/ 


Apparently there are two INHD channels.


----------



## alberich

So has anyone found out why we are not getting any of the previews for INHD yet? I check every night and I never see anything. No previews no tennis nothing...


Another question; does anyone else gets break ups when watching CBS? I always get like a few seconds of sound or image break up during a show and this is very annoying. I have the HD3100 converter.


Thanks


----------



## John Mason

Have hopes INHD will deliver on the 15th, when INHD2 is slated to start; no indication we'll get INHD2. Some cable systems are showing the vintage movies, current tennis, etc. The tennis Open last week seemed to be a special arrangement with USA Network. I've caught only two preview cablecasts, early when INHD first began on 708, with no other programming since.


Get frequent, although not constant, CBS breakups in midtown from the S.Manhattan headend. Recall the same problem for a few years. It seems almost like multipath breakup, but it's hard to believe TWC isn't using its fiber CBS link they say they've got to the networks in the city, bypassing OTA interference. If NBC/ABC/PBS continues basically glitch-free, and enough complain, CBS/TWC may finally track down the problem.


CBS pioneered HD via TWC cable here. Don't recall having such glitches in 2000 when I used CBS's 8-VSB delivery on TWC, which like OTA required a full 6-MHz cable slot. Having switched all HD to cable's 256 QAM delivery, TWC may also be tinkering with the rate-shaping/statmuxing techniques they use for digital SDTV, referenced here and here . The quote about rate shaping in the first link mentions how it can cause glitches, but there's not enough evidence yet to link data-rate 'shaping' to TWC's HD delivery or glitches. -- John


----------



## Man-Fai Wong

Don't know about the rest of you, but I get occasional-to-frequent breakups on most of my HD channels, including CBS, ever since my TWC installation back in the beginning of the year.


FWIW, I recently installed a Sammy T151 on my old 32" non-HD TV to see how well OTA reception will work for me (as I consider switching to DirecTV). Haven't done much viewing on it yet, but so far, I haven't noticed any breakups w/ CBS OTA.


_Man_


----------



## drew138

Even with the new box, I get some drop out and pixel freeze once and a while. The PBS channel, however, comes in crystal clear 24x7. Only the rare occasional signal glitch and always very minor.


Drew


----------



## LisaM

I have frequent audio and video dropouts with the 3100 box. I am at the point where some HD programs are unwatchable since the dropouts cause you to lose crucial parts of the storyline. I often wondered if the problem was my particular box but it sounds as if it is more system-wide.


I am planning to get the new Pioneer box but was also concerned the picture quality on the SD channels was not as good as with the 3100.


----------



## gary miller

Lisa: I've noticed that re-booting the 3100 box from time to time seems to mitigate, if not entirely eliminate dropouts. I wouldn't mind trying the Pioneer box, but it was a real adventure getting a 3100 originally that wasn't buggy. I went through a couple that, like a Mission Impossible episode, "timed out" or didn't pass 5.1. I would hate to go through that time consuming experimentation again. Are the Pioneer boxes readily available? Oddly, when I re-boot the 3100, the screen saver has a Pioneer logo.


----------



## Man-Fai Wong

Do you guys/gals also leave your 3100HD on 24/7? That's what I do, and it does get a bit warm. I wonder if the dropouts are not partially caused by the heat.


_Man_


----------



## LisaM

I'll try rebooting from time to time and see if that helps. I, too, have noticed the Pioneer logo upon rebooting the 3100. I do leave the 3100HD on 24/7. I could certainly try shutting it off during the night and see if that helps. It is very difficult to try and show off HD to friends when it craps out so often.


The other reason I wanted to try the Pioneer was the idea of not having to change video inputs when switching between HD and SD. Am I correct in that SD watched thru component video with the Pioneer box stretches to fill more of the screen?


----------



## penone

Okay, what's the deal here! No more 708 on my program guide. What could this possibly mean???


Paul


----------



## John Mason

Still have a guide from S.Manhattan's headend on my 3100HD. Shows the variations between headends anyway. Might try a cold reboot, unplugging with a 30 minute wait for a fresh data download. Then again, could be I don't have the latest menu data.


BTW, wonder if anyone else gets a periodic click from their converter, like a VCR timer setting was triggering? Before the blackout my 3100HD clicked exactly on the half-hour. Now it clicks every 26 minutes. I've never set any timer modes and none indicate being set. -- John


----------



## peterlee

Can anyone explain how to set up a regular VCR to record with the Pioneer 3500 box? I just had my old 3100 box swapped out this morning for the Pioneer but the tech forgot to set up the VCR to record from the new box. The 3100 displayed non-HD channels through ch. 3 and the the VCR was set up to record that channel. Now with the 3500, non-HD channels are no longer viewable on ch. 3; they're only available through the component video channel (along with the HD channels) but my VCR can't record the component video feed. Can any offer advice?


peter


----------



## Man-Fai Wong

I lost 708 from my channel guide also, not that it ever did anything for me except stare back at me w/ a blank/black look...


_Man_


----------



## John Mason

Peter,

Check this TWC NYC hookup page  for tips/diagrams. With one converter the options are recording the non-HD channel you're watching (routing the converter RF or video/audio-out cable(s) through your VCR), or using a 1-GHz splitter to your VCR for taping only TWC's ~30-odd analog-NTSC channels (here). If the new Pioneer downconverts H/DTV at its standard video-out jacks, that means you could tape H/DTV as SDTV while watching it. Or you could buy a HD VCR and record H/DTV directly from the Pioneer's YPbPr outputs (see HD recording forum). -- John

*Edit: Jeez, sorry for this post. I see from your duplicate post in the other NYC TWC thread that someone already answered you Saturday afternnon.*


----------



## anthonymoody

I still have 708 (17th st) FWIW...in the guide I mean. No programming though! We'll see tomorrow!


TM


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Still have a [708 INHD] guide from S.Manhattan's headend on my 3100HD. Shows the variations between headends anyway. Then again, could be I don't have the latest menu data.



No longer. The guide's also vanished from S. Manhattan's headend Monday morning.


Wonder if the lack of new HD channels could be blamed on silly negotiating tactics between TWC and programmers--setting absurd high/low dollar demands and not budging? Maybe NYC TWC finds the new video-on-demand is a cash cow and it wants to save cable bandwidth for VOD. Also, don't see how AOL's current deficit, still astronomical, couldn't factor in. -- John


----------



## gregeas

I just called TW's HD hotline and asked if we will be getting any new channels. The response was not until Nov or Dec, when we will get ESPN HD, Discovery HD, and MSG HD. We will not be getting InHD through TW, she said.


Looks like we'll miss most or all of football season with ESPN. Lame. Knicks in HD would be nice if the team were any good.


----------



## drew138

708 Gone in SoHo. What a let down. I was looking forward to INHD Reds Phillies game in HD later this month.


Drew


----------



## alberich

708 is gone here in uptown manhattan as well. I feel they should not have tease us this way. Man if it wasn't because of Road Runner I would give up on Time Warner and go with DirectTV. I hate Time Warner


----------



## pciav

I don't know where I've been looking and why it took me a week to find this thread... After reading through, most of the questions I was going to post about have already been asked. If I could get RCN in Queens I would switch or at least add the missing HD I do not have. It's ridiculous that we do not have all the HD offerings that TW is offering throughout the country. It astounds me how TWC-KC and others like Austin Texas have a better website with more information and more programing than we do here in NYC.


Now this is starting to get even more ridiculous.

Press Release 


Any ideas as to what to do?


----------



## John Mason

Those able to install DBS or even BUD dishes locally sure have an advantage. Those in larger buildings have to convince management boards that satellite HDTV offers advantages over cable HDTV.


Perhaps, if Cablevision's/Rainbow/Voom/ DBS/cable HD coverage is even half that described (see program forum sticky note and thread) more multiple-dwelling buildings will supplement cable coverage with newer DBS HDTV services, bypassing local cable systems.


Haven't had much ammunition to convince folks in my 21-story building to add satellite coverage. But TWC's HD sluggishness and the potential Rainbow option for tremendous HD coverage may tip the balance. -- John


----------



## drew138

Phil, nice catch on the Austin Press Release. It seems that INHD will be an add on service for HDTV, $5.95 for both channels. This is actually pretty big news as it represents a shift in HD offering for TWC. Everything else is free so long as you subscribe (i.e., Sho, HBO, etc.). My guess is that this also a primer for ESPN-HD billling as a premium service once they get contract negotiations resolved.


Why NYC is so lacking in all areas related to other TWC divisions is beyond me! Website, programming, HD-offering are all sub-standard.


Drew


PS: Just fuond this on Multichannel.com. INHD Free on Comcast


----------------

Comcast to Carry INHD on Basic


-- Multichannel News, 9/15/2003 12:15:00 AM


In Demand will launch its new basic-cable HDTV service Sept. 15 with critical basic-tier carriage on co-owner Comcast Corp.'s systems.


Comcast subscribers will not have to pay an additional fee for INHD 1 and 2, which will also bow on Time Warner Cable, Bright House Networks and Cox Communications Inc. systems, although it's unclear whether the services will reside on basic or expanded-basic HD tiers.


----------



## pciav

Drew,


That $5.95 only appears to be for Austin. Take a look at the TWC KC link above and look at the HD offering there...Makes you wonder what the hell is going on. I for one would have no problem paying for HD services if they were offered. I'd rather have to pay than not have them.


----------



## apex660

Apologies if this is a repost; I see there's a lively discussion on Voom going on in the Programming room. And I know it's Cablevision, not TWC, but this is from today's NY Post:

_CABLEVISION TRIES TO WOO VIEWERS WITH NEW HDTV SATELLITE SERVICE


By STEPHEN LYNCH September 15, 2003 -- Hoping to cherry-pick the high-end, high-definition television viewer, Cablevision Systems will reportedly launch an HDTV-intensive satellite TV service Oct. 1.


So far, HDTV has been a disappointing business, with compatible televisions in only about 2 million homes. But Cablevision hopes its service, to be called either Rainbow 1 DBS or Voom, will help energize couch potatoes, according to a report in Broadcasting & Cable Magazine.


Cablevision is trying to sign the rights to every high-definition channel, from sporting events on ESPN to movies on HBO. Some popular cable channels, like A&E and Bravo, broadcast high-definition versions, and the NBA offers its games in HDTV. Basic service would cost about $50 a month.


The company, which plans to sell its dishes in Sears and other retailers, wants to sign up 30,000 viewers by the end of the year. Its main competitive target will be DirecTV, which has about 10 million subscribers. News Corp., owner of The Post, is in the process of buying DirecTV.


For investors, the launch can't come a moment too soon. Cablevision officials have said the service could cost up to $2 billion, and many stockholders hope they spin off the satellite company after its premiere._


Link here, but I'm not sure if it'll be any good after today:
http://www.nypost.com/business/5772.htm 


Anyway since it's in the Post, it's plausible this will roll out in NYC? Anyway, the Oct. 1 date beats out TWC's rumored Nov-Dec timeframe for ESPN-HD et. al.


----------



## anthonymoody

No no no no no no NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! I want more HD channels, and I want them NOW!!! Come ON TWC, get with it! I've been a supporter for a while b/c we've been pretty much spoiled...but now we're WAY behind. HURRY DAMN IT!


Sorry, had to get that out!


TM


----------



## drew138

Phil, I missed the KC link on free INHD. I can't believe that TWC would not be in synch on this one regarding pricing. The only thing that comes to mind is that their Billing systems might not be able to support an HD tier.


As for the Rainbow discussion, that is awesome news and if Cablevision get's it off the ground, then it will be successful. Actually, the satellite is already off the ground and in orbit. They are supposed to have some programming offered by the end of the year, which is the deal Cablevision has with the FCC.


So apex, yes, if launched, it should be available everywhere in the continental US. Of course, if you live in a NYC apt building you have to deal with the Dish issues. I actually live in a building where I can get a dish installed without much hassle. I haven't yet, but if I can downgrade my TWC service to basic with HD feeds, than get all my HD programming through Rainbow, it's a done deal! Unless TWC comes up with a compelling reaction.


Somehow, I feel that 2004 will be the year for HDTV to really break out. It's just now being recognized the power of HD as a differentiator and the price point is right for new TV buyers to consider for the fast approaching holiday season.


Drew


----------



## gregeas

My building in Tribeca is wired both for TW cable and Direct TV, but I went with cable because I wanted the broadband net connection and because I didn't want to spend money on an HD box for Direct TV. Not sure how much these are now, but they were rather pricey last fall.


But I agree with others that TW's HD rollout is pretty lame. ESPN HD after football season ends doesn't do me much good.


----------



## Man-Fai Wong

Hmmm... I wonder how much the equipment will cost for this Rainbow system. Would be awesome if they only charge a very nominal rental fee like $5/month.


_Man_


----------



## blackbody




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by alberich_
> *708 is gone here in uptown manhattan as well. I feel they should not have tease us this way. Man if it wasn't because of Road Runner I would give up on Time Warner and go with DirectTV. I hate Time Warner*



same here in north bergen, NJ. Living in an apartment, dish is not an option for me. I wonder if there are any way I can get out from under the twc. They su*k. If I can get another cable service, I would, in a hearbeat, change over to earthlink for broadband.


----------



## BelB64

I called TWC in Manhattan to ask what happened to channel 708 and the INHD station and the supervisor didn't have a clue. He did say something very interesting however. He said " I do know thw we will have a new HD tier added sometime this fall". This leads me to believe that INHD and possibly Discovery and ESPN will be added in atier similar to what Comcast and DirecTV have, with INHD instead of HDNet.


----------



## John Mason

Thanks for the info, BelB64. If TWC is committed to adding a special HD tier, ala NYC's RCN, someone there should have the common sense to add a one-sentence note to the list of current HDTV at their website--maybe even issue a press release. Otherwise their flaky maneuvers seem to be angering many of us. -- John


----------



## gregeas

To recap an earlier post, I called yesterday and was told that TW NYC was planning to add ESPN HD, Discovery HD, and MSG HD in Nov or Dec. The rep also said that InHD was not being added.


----------



## drew138

John, totally agree. What could be used as a marketing tool is rather turned into a total lack of information and a customer frustration tool. Thanks.


Also, not to be a pessimist, but TWC representatives tend to issue statements that turn out never to be true. Holding breath is not recommended.


----------



## drew138

Did anyone take advantage of TWC's offer to install the DVR at no charge during the initial promotion where they contacted customers about the DVR? If so, check your bill because I was charged the installation fee on my last bill.


The best part is that when I called to have the charge removed, I was told that no such promotion existed and that TWC would not remove the install charge. Quite naturally I wasn't pleased since THEY CALLED ME! They are researching the promotion now and plan to get back to me with an answer.


Drew


----------



## frankx99

I have been recieving INHD since my 3100HD was installed on Saturday


----------



## pciav




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drew138_
> *Did anyone take advantage of TWC's offer to install the DVR at no charge during the initial promotion where they contacted customers about the DVR? If so, check your bill because I was charged the installation fee on my last bill.
> 
> 
> The best part is that when I called to have the charge removed, I was told that no such promotion existed and that TWC would not remove the install charge. Quite naturally I wasn't pleased since THEY CALLED ME! They are researching the promotion now and plan to get back to me with an answer.
> 
> 
> Drew*



I received the promotion mailing after I had the box installed already so I called them and they agreed to remove the installation charge and the fee for the first month.


----------



## pciav




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by frankx99_
> *I have been recieving INHD since my 3100HD was installed on Saturday*



Can anyone else confirm this? If this is true, TWC is more screwed up than I thought.


----------



## drew138

Frank,


INHD wasn't supposed to go-live until the 15th. Do you actually have programming coming through the channel?


I just checked the website:

http://www.twcsi.com/index2.cfm?c=dtv/hdtv 


and I didn't see INHD listed. Not that it means anything?


Also, what is Channel 709 WWOR? And why is 713 listed as an HD channel?


Thanks for posting the link.


Drew


----------



## frankx99

drew,


Like I said, I have been recieving programming since I hooked up the 3100HD.


watched some of Full Metal Jacket last night and will check out at least some of the Yankee game tonight


I'll let you guys know how the pic quality is for the game


----------



## anthonymoody

That's it! I'm moving back to Staten Island! (Grew up there...shhh!)


TM


----------



## kilmar

I am also at a loss about INHD. No INHD here in Queens.


----------



## definitely

I think the Yankees game was supposed to be blacked out in New York.


----------



## frankx99

The Yankee game was blacked out on INHD last night, sorry I couldn't review the pic quality


----------



## oiqbal

Scientific Atlanta 8000HD

For specs, go to
ww.scientificatlanta.com/customers/Source/4004400.pdf 

(sorry, this site wouldn't let me post a link. just add a "w" to the beginning of that address)

_The 160GB model allows up to 20 hours of HD programs or up to 90 hours of SD programs to be recorded and stored using DVR functions._


Does anybody know if/when this will be available in TWC NYC? It would be nice to not have to schedule my life around whats on in HDTV.


----------



## John Mason

Here's word , indirectly from INHD, saying it'll be added to TWC by months end. Ah rumors. Wish they'd use their website.


Also, spotted a crawler on the weather channel from TWC saying they're finishing Manhattan's digital upgrade tonight (no PPV, VOD from 11-6). -- John


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Also, spotted a crawler on the weather channel from TWC saying they're finishing Manhattan's digital upgrade tonight (no PPV, VOD from 11-6).



Well, at about 11 pm Wednesday, while on the HBO Comedy channel (205) I noticed some rare macroblocking developing.


Not sure what TWC did to complete its digital upgrade in Manhattan that required stopping PPV/VOD in the wee hours. Does anyone? Images don't look different Thursday. But I've noticed a small change in my 3100HD diagnostics mode that may have cropped up recently: you can now view HDTV channel data. Earlier I got an 'out of range' message.


To enter diagnostics with NYC's TWC (3100HD), you hold down both +(SELECT) and EXIT until 'diag' is displayed on the converter. Then enter 1999 with the remote. The diagnostic page shows data on the last channel tuned. You can tune new channels while in diagnostics by using UP/DWN/LFT/RT buttons around SELECT. Scroll to the TUNING> page, then to four-digit channel numbers, tap in a new channel, and press SELECT. Scroll left to select various data pages.


I notice channels 702 and 713 (1080i) share 713 MHz. But the MPEG-data page's fluctuating 'PCR Lock Status' numbers don't seem to differentiate between HDTV and SDTV channels. Channels 702/713 displayed lock numbers of 37410_ _ _ _ _, for example, while TWC's channel 1 news at 783 MHz (SDTV) showed 38860_ _ _ _ _ (the blank digits are fluctuating).


Today, channel 4 at 753 MHz, with 64 QAM delivery like some other local channels instead of 256 QAM, showed 390510_ _ _ _ _ PCR Lock, not that different from channel 2. Yesterday, though, I noted channel 2's PCR Lock was only 15050_ _ _ _ _. Curious to see if CBS's weekend golf and other sports feeds on channel 2 still look like they're being fed from a VHS deck in extended-play mode.


What doesn't seem to be reflected in diagnostic data is all the massaging and manipulation of digital cable data before it's delivered. This includes rate shaping of data to remove null bits as well as requantization, plus statistical multiplexing to maximize bandwidth use between numerous channels with action/static scenes. -- John


----------



## drew138

John, some day we'll all have to get together for a lesson on the diagnostics mode of the 3100 and the finer points of QAM and PCR Locks. In the interim, any place I can learn more about this???


Thanks


Drew


PS: Nice find on the INHD rumor, didn't know abuot the HDTV in NYC yahoo group.


PSS: I clicked the link and found the broadcastingengineering web site. Thanks


----------



## gary miller

The Time Warner Cable logo is still prominent on the INHD website and presumably an essential part of their business plan. This service is an exclusive of digital cable, so I'd be surprised if TWC didn't eventually carry it (unless the entire channel is aborted).


Does anyone know if the movies on INHD are commercial free?


----------



## frankx99

I saw Full Metal Jacket the other night on INHD1 it was commercial free, uncut with 5.1 sound


Hopefully I will get a chance to check out a baseball game tonight and let you know how it looks.


----------



## drew138

Frank, the phillies play the reds tonight. I was really looking forward to seeing that game, but alas!, no such luck in NY, NY. Enjoy the game!


Drew


----------



## John Mason

Drew, I post about diagnostic mode findings largely in hope others with expertise will add some useful tips. I'm just tinkering with it. If we had a breakdown of all channels and their frequencies we could tell how many programs TWC is MPEG-2-squeezing into each 6-MHz slot, and whether it changes. Found only one link on "PCR lock" yesterday with two search engines, and it said virtually nothing. But the fact that HD and SD numbers are similar suggests PCR lock isn't very usefull for consumer applications related to image quality. (Some DirecTV users noted this summer when their bit rates fell.)


Also, as mentioned, it appears rate-shaping and statistical-multiplexing operations, outlined in those sublinked Broadcast Engineering and Scientific Atlanta references, aren't reflected in the diagnostic data pages. Perhaps someone getting TV from both a BUD and NYC TWC could somehow compare data. (Better yet, perhaps some computer whiz out there can outline how we can add a card/software to a PC and perform spectrum analysis on HD and SD signals.) -- John


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Found only one link on "PCR lock" yesterday with two search engines, and it said virtually nothing. But the fact that HD and SD numbers are similar suggests PCR lock isn't very usefull for consumer applications related to image quality.



On further thought, the fact these diagnostic-mode PCR lock readings have numbers like 38..., 39... (10 digits total) may indicate what they really are. With cable's typical 256 QAM modulation, each 6-MHz-wide cable frequency can carry about 38 Mbps (megabits/second). That's enough for two 'full' ~19-Mbps HD channels, although you might also squeeze in three 'rate-shaped' HD channels at 12 Mbps each. (Reportedly, few stations use a full 19 Mbps anyway; so-called null bits, stripped away during rate shaping, may be added to 'fill out' 19.39 Mbps.) So, this constantly fluctuating PCR-lock readout might be the combined MPEG-2 bitrate for each 6-MHz cable slot. Over in the HD recording forum there's been discussion on how to separate MPEG TS (transport streams) for individual channels in order to record just one program. -- John


----------



## drew138

FYI: My earlier disput with TWC regarding the install of the DVR w/ first month free and instal free: they researched the item and corrected my bill. I was very happy with the outcome, but it wasn't the easiest CSR dealing, quite frustrating at times.


Drew


----------



## Man-Fai Wong

Drew,


How did you manage to get the HD DVR? And w/out the promo(?) offer, how much is the upgrade cost?


Thanks.


_Man_


----------



## drew138

They dropped it off at my apt and installed it. However, you can go to one of their centers in NYC and pick one up on, but you have to exchange it with your old box. It's an extra 7.00 a month (maybe 7.95). I have to tell you, it's really awesome.


Good luck.


Drew


----------



## Maurice2




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drew138_
> *I have to tell you, it's really awesome.*



Could you clarify what you mean by this? Thanks.


----------



## bigd86

Are we sure we are talking about an *HD* DVR?


----------



## anthonymoody

YEAH! That's what I was going to ask! Please confirm! I thought only the 8000 was shipping now in NYC (saw one at a friends), not the 8000HD...


TM


----------



## drew138

Sorry, not the HD DVR.


I have the 8000 on my SDTV in the bedroom. But it is still awesome. 


I hear that the HD verion is due to be released in the 4th Quarter. Don't know if NYC will be getting them though.


Drew.


----------



## anthonymoody

Bummer. And what happened to our additional channels?!?


TM


----------



## drew138

I think the lack of postings reflects everyone's attitude on TWCNYC. Glad to have the new Pio box, but where are InHDs, WPIX, and Discovery.


Waiting to learn more about the Rainbow HD service from Cablevision (Voom).


Drew


----------



## ivid

After a very long wait, I finally got my plasma TV and Pio HD box from Time Warner, hooked it all up and realized how much I was missing... Then, I looked around at what other TWC affiliates are offering (not to mention RCN and the dish systems) and realized how much we (those on TWC-NYC) are STILL missing... There's been a number of rumors floating around about TWC-NYC plan's to add ESPN/Discovery/InHD sometime this fall, but so far those are just rumors. I figured, why not go to the source, and at the same time let them know our discontent. Here's the letter I emailed them:


What is the status of adding more HDTV channels to TWC's linup in NYC. It seems that other TWC affiliates (such as Kansas City and Austin) are offering a full gammut of Hi Def Channels (including ESPN-HD, Discovery-HD. INHD & INHD2, etc) while TWC-NYC has not made any indications of any future plans ( or at least none have been communicated to the public). It greatly suprises me that TWC would neglect a very rapidly growing group of subscribers (especially since most of the HDTV users are among the top revenue generating customers of TWC). Currently, all of the dish networks are offering a much broader range of HDTV channels and seem to be a lot quicker at adding new ones. The same goes for RCN-a direct competitor of TWC. Can we expect future expansions of HDTV services in NYC and if yes - when and which channels?


And a prompt reply I got:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thank you for your recent message to Time Warner Cable.


Currently HBO-HD can be found on Channel 701, WCBS-HD on Channel 702, Showtime-HD on Channel 703, NBC-HD on Channel 704, FOX-HD on Channel 705 ABC-HD on channel 707 PBS-HD on Channel 713,and Kids Thirteen -HD on channel 714.


Regrettably, at this time we have no additional information and apologize for any inconvenience.


We want to assure you that suggestions such as yours are not going unnoticed.


Please refer to our website @ www.twcnyc.com for any future plans, services and news updates.


If you have any further questions please contact us at [email protected] or call our 24 hour Customer Support XPRESSLINE at 212-674-9100 or 718-358-0900.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


So, they suck... we all knew that. what I think more people need to start doing is letting TWC know we need more HDTV. NOW!!! drop them a line at [email protected] . Squeaky wheels get heard (look at the California recall


----------



## John Mason

Also, besides e-mail to Support, might try at note to the VP programming, Bob Watson, at: [email protected] (reached him a few months back). -- John


----------



## anthonymoody

Well, I had a nice email exchange with Bob. That's the good news. The bad news is that the answer was disappointing. Bandwidth crunch now, and a scramble to get more channels (both free and tiered) coming, but not in the 'hold your breath' timeframe... I was reading b/t the lines, and maybe they're underpromising, but still, it was disappointing. I truly appreciate all Bob's done at TWC here in NYC to get HD going, but unfortunately they're falling behind.


TM


----------



## pciav

What about Voom? If this actually launches, this could push TWC. Anthony, did you you ask Bob why other TWC systems around the country are eclipsing what we have here in NYC?


----------



## anthonymoody

I asked that in my original question, and he said they were bandwidth constrained. Not sure why they would be versus other TWC systems (perhaps the backbone size they're using?) but he didn't give details. I didn't really press him on it I guess.


TM


----------



## blackbody

judging by the plethora of duplicate channels on TWC, bandwidth seems hardly the problem.


----------



## DjPiLL

Yeah... TWC is really dropping the ball on this. I could have went with RCN... yet I wanted to stay with Time Warner.


If RCN offered HBO/Showtime/Cinemax/TMC on Demand... as well as CBS-HD... i'd switch tomorrow.


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> I could have went with RCN... yet I wanted to stay with Time Warner.
> 
> 
> If RCN offered HBO/Showtime/Cinemax/TMC on Demand... as well as CBS-HD... i'd switch tomorrow.



I signed up for RCN (this Thursday) along with my long-running TWC subscription. That'll add RCN's 4-HD tier (Discovery, ESPN-HD, HDNet, HDNet Movies) to TWC's 6-HD lineup. Drastic solution costwise, but expect changes in both services will accelerate. RCN's sales guy hadn't heard of INHD (I urged him to check their site). He said they'd worked hard this summer upgrading NYC buildings for HD. -- John


----------



## BelB64

The NY Post reported yesterday(pg 32 in the hd tv article) that TWC of NYC will be adding both INHD channels "sometime in the next two months". I'm giving TWC until the end of the year to add more HD stations or I too will do what John did and add RCN to my TWC subscription despite the cost. I have two HD boxes, so if I cancell one. maybe that will show TWC that we hd owners are serious about going to the hd provider that has the most hd programming.


----------



## O and A

Hey I'm in NYC and was wondering what SA or PIO boxes TW is using for HD. And what kind of outputs do they have. I'm getting a Sanyo PLV-70 LCD projector and I want to make sure everything is compatible.


I think i'm going to get 1HD box and 2 8000 DVR boxes.


----------



## gmmck

Just to reiterate for u guys, i get INHD1 on ch.708 here in staten island.....


signed

I WANT MY RANGER HOCKEY IN HD!!! MSGHD!!! (even though they suck.;-)


----------



## drew138

John, my god man, drastic measures for 4 addt'l HD channels. We all admire your courage and convicition. What will the addt'l monthly cost be for the basic services + HD Tier at RCN so others who might be considering this option have the details.


I have to imagine that the RCN installer will tell this story to more than a few people. Plus you will have to run the RCN box through separate inputs to switch them out (unless you are using an AV switcher).


I can't wait for an update, as well as HD channel PQ comparisons between TWC/RCN where they have the same channels.


Thanks,


Drew


PS: Is anyone else baffled that Fox 5 isn't broadcasting ALCS/NLCS games in their crummy widescreen format view?


----------



## blackbody

RCN is charging $12.99 for 4 additional HDTV channel. Sounds like a rip-off to me.


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drew138_
> 
> John, my god man, drastic measures for 4 addt'l HD channels. We all admire your courage and convicition. What will the addt'l monthly cost be for the basic services + HD Tier at RCN so others who might be considering this option have the details.
> 
> 
> I have to imagine that the RCN installer will tell this story to more than a few people. Plus you will have to run the RCN box through separate inputs to switch them out (unless you are using an AV switcher).
> 
> 
> I can't wait for an update, as well as HD channel PQ comparisons between TWC/RCN where they have the same channels.



It'll be about $60, I guess, since RCN's 'basic' is ~$40 and there are tier/converter charges. Stretching it, of course, but just the HDNet movie channel, considering all their 1080i flicks, might be called economical on a monthly basis. If TWC coughs up more one of these months, essentially duplicating RCN, I'll just cancel. Besides the 4 special-tier channels mentioned above, there's ABC, PBS, and NBC at no charge,(no CBS yet), duplicating my TWC. Didn't subscribe to RCN premiums since, buying in 'bulk', I've subscribed to all of them in TWC's It's All Here package.


Just hooked up RCN's Motorola 5100 YPbPr up to my Zektor switch today to ensure 1080i was coming in. Need more time for comparison, but HDNet's Army/Navy game rerun this PM was fantastic! I see what all the HDNet raves have been about. Not sure, but it appears the 5100's output, avoiding my 3100HD's slight detail-spoiling 'fog', has significant video advantages. -- John


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> I can't wait for an update, as well as HD channel PQ comparisons between TWC/RCN where they have the same channels.



Here's one I made Friday, but outlined it today in a RCN NYC thread. Awaiting the SA8000HD converter from TWC rather than trying the Pioneer unit as a 'fog' cure. -- John


----------



## frankx99

No more INHD in Staten Island for me


----------



## gmmck

Yes,


Gone for me as well... anyone know why ???


----------



## anthonymoody

They saw your posts, that's why!










TM


----------



## prekan84

Mine is gone also. By the way, did anyone catch full metal jacket on thursday and notice how poor the quality was?


----------



## O and A

the full metal jacket DVD is not very good quality either. Doesn't surprise me that that would be poor as well. However i think the ocassional dust and grain give the movie the feeling of a classic.


----------



## gary miller

"Awaiting the SA8000HD converter from TWC rather than trying the Pioneer unit as a 'fog' cure"


I feel the same way John, but does the Pioneer unit eliminate or reduce the frequency of dropouts? The number of dropouts on Road to Perdition last night (mainly audio) occurred often enough to ruin the movie.


It's a good thing I'm self-employed or I would have used up all of my "personal" days waiting for the TWC guys to trouble shoot problems or switch defective boxes. Is there a waiting list yet for the SA8000HD box?


----------



## drew138

SA8000HD is rumored to be late 4th quarther, but so is ESPN HD, Disc HD, INHD 1/2, blah blah..... Don't hold your breadth. After about two months with the Pio HD through DVI, I'm very happy with the signal and PQ. The 3100 was a little smoother on channel changes, but not having to switch inputs to watch HD/SD is a dream come true.


Drew


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> "Awaiting the SA8000HD converter from TWC rather than trying the Pioneer unit as a 'fog' cure"
> 
> 
> I feel the same way John, but does the Pioneer unit eliminate or reduce the frequency of dropouts? The number of dropouts on Road to Perdition last night (mainly audio) occurred often enough to ruin the movie.
> 
> 
> It's a good thing I'm self-employed or I would have used up all of my "personal" days waiting for the TWC guys to trouble shoot problems or switch defective boxes. Is there a waiting list yet for the SA8000HD box?



Can't say I noticed that many dropouts with "Perdition", but think I have a built-in mental filter that 'eliminates' glitches unless they're really bad. I watched via TWC and my 3100HD. Guess different headend feeds might account for glitch variations--in addition to different 3100HDs. I've thought of calling about a SA8000HD waiting list, but concluded a few years back that TWC's lists don't mean much.


Also found yesterday that while RCN's 5100 has huge advantages for blacker YPbPr blacks compared to my 3100HD from TWC, the 5100's 480i-to-480p conversion delivers noticeably poorer video than the Genesis chip in my year-2000 Philips RPTV. An A-B (RCN/TWC) comparison with Lord of the Rings showed my Genesis deinterlacing/scaling delivered crisper, more-artifact-free, better-scaled images than the 5100 conversion. -- John


----------



## anthonymoody

DUMP.


Cauz dats wut we do here in da city.


----------



## sbaillar

So there is still a waiting list for the SA8000? I know its like $6.95 for the service...how much is the box? Is it the same price as a regular box?


I want to get one but don't want to be told it'll be here when its not going to be...


Any problems with the 8000? from the current user base?


Thanks,

Sonny


----------



## jba87

The SA8000 is great; the only problem is it is very slow at changing channels. It is no more expensive per month than the other boxes.


----------



## John Mason

Don't think there's a waiting list for the SA8000 (non-HD), but the earlier waiting-list query was about the SA8000HD (view/record HD). -- John


----------



## eddieb187

Hi Guys,

I have TWC and a SA 3100HD box in upstate NY. The audio has been skipping like a broken record lately. Mainly on my HD channels. Channels 704 and 707. Is this the signal drops you're talking about? Are these drops caused by the 3100HD? Or is it an issue with TWC's signal?


----------



## eddieb187

Is anyone thinking of trying this new VOOM! Rainbow's new DBS service from Cablevision? Seems pretty pricy to me. I'm wondering if these 21 VOOM! exclusive channels will be something worth watching or just BS.


----------



## John Mason

eddieb187, suggest unplugging your 3100HD about 30 minutes, then cold rebooting; that's cured similar problems. Also, make sure the bottom vents aren't blocked and there's a clear space above it for good ventilation. If this doesn't fix the problem, have your cable company check hi/low frequencies for adequate signal strength.


Voom's many channels sure gives HD investments more utility. Caught some comment on CNBC this morning that Time Warner Cable might still acquire Cablevision (Voom's parent firm), a possible deal mentioned here now for a few years. -- John


----------



## eddieb187

Thanks John, I'll try that. TWC buying Cablevision, that's interesting. First I've heard of that. Maybe we'll get some more HD channels.


----------



## drew138

TWC will not let Comcast be the big dog forever. In the end there will be 3. Comcast, Cox and TWC. Adelphia, Cablevision, Charter, etc.... will all be absorbed over time.


Drew


----------



## drew138

Found this on MultiChannel.com. Somewhere on the earlier pages of the 3100HD thread I posted a link to the Pace 550HD box specs. Sounds pretty awesome. Especially the remote IR sensor.


Time Warner, Bright House Set Pace



-- Multichannel News, 10/14/2003 5:15:00 PM


Time Warner Cable and Bright House Networks have approved Pace Micro Technology Americas' "DC-550 HD" high-definition set-top for use throughout their systems.


The DC-550 HD -- the world's smallest HD set-top, according to Pace, weighing in at less than four pounds -- boasts 260 MIPS (million instructions per second) processing power and 64 megabytes of memory.


----------



## LisaM

FWIW, I changed from a 3100HD to the new Pioneer box about 1 month ago. While using the 3100, I had numerous audio and particularly video dropouts. Very annoying. Since I had the Pioneer installed, the frequency of dropouts has declined tremendously. Now, instead of complete video dropouts, I get a pixelation once in a while. I also get some audio dropouts. In short, I have had far fewer dropouts when using the Pioneer box than when using the 3100HD box.


In addition, I love being able to keep the tv on one input and to view all channels - HD (in letterbox) and SD (in full screen) - through that input. I think that my HD and SD picture is much better as well.


----------



## DND

I currently have the 3100 on one 1 input (component) and the up-conversion of the SD channels really kill the image. SD looks better on S-video, but I really did not like switching between the inputs on my TV. Does the pioneer box up convert everything to 1080i like the 3100? OR does it display HD and SD material in its native format?


Thanks,


Dane


----------



## pciav

The Pioneer 3510HD will pass whatever it receives as long as you tell it to in setup. Options are 480i, 480p, 720p, & 1080i.


----------



## DND

Thanks for the quick response pciav. I think I'll hassle time warner today for the pioneer box.


----------



## pciav

It's worth it for that alone. I have two here and not that there stil aren't problems, but it is head and shoulders better than the 3100HD. Don't give up so easy if they give you trouble, keep asking and if the tech shows up with the wrong box, a little green for incentive always seems to work with those guys. Last guy I had called his supervisor while I standing there and went back and got the box for me. Good Luck.


----------



## DND

Thanks for the advice Phil. I just got off the phone with TWC and they said the boxes are scarce. However I still place an upgrade for next sat and crossing my fingers.


----------



## pedalian

Help needed in Cincinnati:

Can somebody please tell me how to get into the setup menus on the Pioneer Voyager 3510HD? I would like to set the output of 16:9 material to have horizontal black bars to fit my 4:3 TV screen. Right now, all HD material is "squeezed" into the screen using the component outputs. But since this new box came without any type of user's manual, I don't know how to get into the setup menus. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


--Tim


----------



## pciav

Press settings on the remote. Here in NY you need to press A for more settings to get into the main setup area. Then all you need to do is go through the menus.


----------



## John Mason

Perhaps writing VP programing Bob Watson at: mailto:[email protected] will prompt adding 1080i, 1080i UPCON, 720p, 480p EDTV (Fox) to all the details in each program description. Someone's chasing down similar info anyway to write it up. -- John


----------



## BelB64

Someone posted that TWC Houston is officially getting INHD1&2 on Nov. 5. I wonder if that means NYC will FINALLY get these as well?


----------



## christheberge

I have a sony stre895 receiver with a coax rca digital audio input, but i get no audio when i connect either the sa2100 or the sa3100hd digital audio rca out to it. If i connect my dvd rca digital audio out, i get sound. Any ideas?


thanks,


chris


----------



## kilmar

Four times I have called for Service to replace the 3100HD with the Pioneer. Four times they brought the 3100HD instead of the Pioneer. I've offered food, money, my wife and kids, and bodily harm all to no avail. I've given up and will wait for the 8000HD DVR instead.


TWC Queens NY sux.


----------



## kilmar




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by BelB64_
> *Someone posted that TWC Houston is officially getting INHD1&2 on Nov. 5. I wonder if that means NYC will FINALLY get these as well?*



"Don't hold your breath. Asphyxiation is a horrible way to go."


----------



## drew138

kilmar, i wouldn't hold your breath for the HD8000DVR either!


----------



## BelB64

I was just e-mailed by a VP of public affairs at TWC telling me that Discovery HD will be added this November, She said that's all she could say as other "programming issues" regarding other networks haven't been finalized enough to discuss. She "expects" further stations in hd to be added in "2004" A start?


----------



## blackbody




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by kilmar_
> *"Don't hold your breath. Asphyxiation is a horrible way to go."*



How do you know?


----------



## abramsky

I'm a TWC customer in upstate NY.


TWC is probably up to their usual end of year tricks to justify raising their rates by giving out a few more channels.


Maybe INHD and ESPNHD will be in their gift basket this year.


Anyone else have an opinion?


----------



## DND

Maybe they made add something. If they do bring back INHD, lets hope there is some to watch other than a blank screen.


----------



## ny2646

Thanks for all the info on this post. Sorry if this is a silly question but the Pioneer box I got today just says Voyager HDTV on the front. Is this the 3510 box?


----------



## sircrown




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by BelB64_
> *I was just e-mailed by a VP of public affairs at TWC telling me that Discovery HD will be added this November, She said that's all she could say as other "programming issues" regarding other networks haven't been finalized enough to discuss. She "expects" further stations in hd to be added in "2004" A start?*



Post the e-mail.


----------



## kilmar




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by blackbody_
> *How do you know?*



If you are an X-Files fan then you would know that Auto-Erotic Asphyxiation is a a horrible way to die (at least to the person that finds the body).


----------



## Herman

I was told "Discovery HD in first quarter 2004 or sooner", from a friend of mine who works for TWC here in Staten Island. I hope he's right.


A little off topic.....Anyone else find themselves watching complete crap just because it's in HD?










Herm


----------



## blackbody




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Herman_
> *
> 
> 
> A little off topic.....Anyone else find themselves watching complete crap just because it's in HD?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Herm*



All the time my friend, all the time ... sigh


----------



## DND

"A little off topic.....Anyone else find themselves watching complete crap just because it's in HD?"


I ended up watching Stuart Little. I had zero clue what was going since I was just gawking at the picture quality.


----------



## abramsky

TWC in Binghamton just started to carry DiscoveryHD.


I've now become quite a bug aficionado after watching a lot of Insectia. Can't beat the photography.


----------



## rgrossman

TWC Manhattan will start Discovery HD on ch 706 Nov. 19, according to my bill.


----------



## sbaillar




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by kilmar_
> *If you are an X-Files fan then you would know that Auto-Erotic Asphyxiation is a a horrible way to die (at least to the person that finds the body).*



Or an INXS fan...


----------



## drew138

Sounds promissing on Disc-HD. Generally the bill inserts are accurate. Anyone else get their bill.


Drew


PS: I love the 0.3k Club.


----------



## kilmar




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Herman_
> *
> 
> A little off topic.....Anyone else find themselves watching complete crap just because it's in HD?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That's what Thirteen-HD is there for, a screen saver for HDTVs. Once in two blue moons they'll have something worthy to watch, but most of the times I just switch to Thirteen-HD to prevent burn-ins from watching SD.


----------



## John Mason

Nothing about new HD adds on my latest bill, although someone at the TWC HD Hotline just said she'd heard about the mid-November Discovery addition. She mentioned ESPN-HD for Nov., too.


Are all the sports package adds, mentioned here , just digital on-demand adds, not HD? -- John


----------



## rgrossman

They're not HD--but they are full-time subscription, not on-demand.


----------



## pciav

I looked quick at the bill this morning and saw that Discovery HD is being added on channel 706, WNJN is being added to 750, Anyone know if this going to HD? and What is the Digital Sports Package for $3.95/mo 451-456 inclcuding NBA-TV, Fox Sports, Digital Nets, The Tennis Channel and Fuel. I would pay the 3.95 if NBA and Fox Sports are HD, but will not if they aren't. Anybody have any info? Thanks


----------



## rgrossman

As I read my bill, only Discovery will be HD.


----------



## John Mason

An antennaweb.org scan shows WNJN-DT (51, Monclair, N.J.) is HD (unless they're just digital, not HD). Since TWC is putting it on the HD-series section at 750, that implies it's another HD PBS to me.


I'd also buy the sports package(s) if it was partially HD, like ESPN-HD, but not otherwise. Thought I'd read The Tennis Channel, at least on INHD, was HD. -- John


----------



## BelB64

I'm confused as well. I thought that TWC made a deal with the Fox Sports Nets to broadcast HD. Why wouldn't that go for NYC? The tennis channel is in HD on INHD. Charging for SD programming doesn't make sense.


----------



## alexjohnson

Lots of comments here about Docovery channel and INHD. Anyone know when/if we'll be able to see UPN and the WB in HD? WB particularly aggravating as they start so many of their shows announcing they're being broadcast in HD, and I believe they broadcast OTA from the ESB? Anyone know why TWC isn't carrying them, or when they will?


----------



## anthonymoody

Despite what Bob Watson emailed me, all this buzz has me very excited!










TM


----------



## DND

Well I got my 3510HD on my first try, but I see something very strange on the HD channels. The image will tint from red to green about every 2 seconds or so. Its very faint, but still noticeable. I have it hook up to my Sony 34HS510 via DVI. I haven't really check on component, but will today. Anybody else have this problem?


EDIT: I just tested through component, but don't see anything so I'm guessing its the DVI. However I also see a faint white bar moving across the screen.


----------



## DND

I guess I had the scrolling white bar problem. Service menu fix took care of it.


Problems aside, the Pioneer box is really good. Responsiveness is not as good as the 3100HD as some others have noted, but at least I have control over what its outputting. Now my SD channels look better than what they were. DVI is a plus also.


----------



## jvs666

Just wanted to say hello. I've been searching for a TWCNYC thread for a while. I currently have the Pioneer 5010HD box which I requested when I ordered my service. Never have used any of the SA boxes b4 so I can't compare. I'm glad to see I'm not the only one that thinks we here NYC should be leading the HD market instead of trying to keep up.


I'm using D* for ESPN-HD,Discovery-HD,HDNet & HDNetMovies & HD-PPV.


For all of you looking forward to ESPN-HD, you will be very disappointed. Not only are they using "Circle Surround", but the picture quality does not compare to CBS' & ABC's NFL Games. They also have very little HD programming.


----------



## Sickman

I'm getting ready to order up an HD box from TWC (plasma on the way). Could some of you please confirm what I need to ask for?


1. Seems I need to insist on a Pioneer 3510. Someone mentioned using DVI out. Is the DVI out activated on this box? What audio outputs does it have?


2. Is it true I can't have the HD box AND the TWC pvr box? That's what they told me on the phone.


Thanks.


----------



## jvs666

TWC will give you a hard time on getting the Pioneer 3510. Just keep harassing them and tell them that your TV has DVI. They should eventually get it to you. Also tell them that you know several people that have this box.


The Pioneer has Digital out.(coax, not optical), DVI connection and component. I have heard from several folks that the Component connection actually looks better than the DVI.


----------



## irand

Hi guys... Driven to distraction by TWC and only found this board out of frustration...


You can - even though they tell you you can't - use the SA 8000 dvr box on the same television with an HD box. I've been using for some time now and no problems at all -- except that the remote will turn them both off or on at the same time -- i just turn the boxes off and on manually.


I was originally using the SA 3100HD, swapped for the Pioneer 3150HD - not much better... I'm told by an "elevated" technician that he installed a SA 3250HD just last week... He's working on having one for me by the end of the week... There hasn't been much written here about the 3250 -- does anyone have one or any comments...?


I actually showed the tech some of the various boards and postings about stupid technicians... He was howling! and agreed with all of it! It really is too bad that after upgrading the entire system in my building, TWC only connected one apartment to the new system and left... [email protected]! forgot something? It has taken two years to resolve this problem with them, and finally they "realized" the error and will now be wiring the rest of the building into all the new equipment designed to handle the needs of digital cable, road runner, etc.... Not to even mention the poor HDTV signal... The credit they offered? A free month of road runner!


I argued and got 2 months service credit... but a FREE MONTH OF ROAD RUNNER!!!


Just wanted to share w you all.... and thanks for all the valuable information!


----------



## bigd86




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by irand_
> *I'm told by an "elevated" technician that he installed a SA 3250HD just last week... He's working on having one for me by the end of the week...*



In Manhattan?


----------



## irand

yep... in manhattan. but his supervisor couldn't locate one last week, and no one seemed to know a thing about it... but this guy swears it was a 3250HD, and he's the only person from twc that i've ever believed...


this morning the supervisor told me that those boxes were only for upper Manhattan, but the guy said he installed on bank street... doubt i'll ever get a straight story, but hopefully the box will turn up... also read posts that twc is testing the SA 8000HD boxes in Manhattan and that they will be available soon... any news?


----------



## rgrossman

irand, to get the dvr and the hd boxes, did you have to tell TWC they were for different TVs?


----------



## irand

i never specified... i think they did charge me for an additional install and when the guy got here, i just told him that i was cool installing -- no worries... he happily took off and left me with the box...


they did tell me it wouldn't work... but another technician had told me previously that lots of people do it, and that was how he had it hooked up in his own home....


----------



## rgrossman

That basically confirms why they wouldn't let pick up the box and do a self-install without bringing in my old box--they'll let you do a self-install if you're replacing an _existing_ box, but they insist on sending someone out in order to get an _additional_ box.


----------



## irand

of course... $30 more for twc... i also just spent 40 mins on the phone trying to confirm what type of cable frequency (?) twc is broadcasting in nyc... samsung tv setup wants to [email protected]! std, hrc or irc?


and the answer is std... but you should have heard some of the initial responses... anything from digital, no such thing and "you don't have an hdtv box."


a) i do have an hdtv box; and

b) that doesn't answer my question.


----------



## bigd86




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by irand_
> *yep... in manhattan. but his supervisor couldn't locate one last week, and no one seemed to know a thing about it...*



Typical. You should only know what I went through to get my 3150HD-but I got 2 free months out of it, so I really can't complain!

Can't wait to hear of your success in getting a 3250HD-especially about its performance vs. the 3150HD.


Of course, judging from my personal use of the 8000, the 8000HD seems to be the Holy Grail of cable boxes....


----------



## eddieb187

Is anyone watching MNF? I have TWC (3100HD box) in upstate NY and it's not in HDTV. First time. Every other game has been broadcast it HD. Strange.


----------



## prekan84




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by eddieb187_
> *Is anyone watching MNF? I have TWC (3100HD box) in upstate NY and it's not in HDTV. First time. Every other game has been broadcast it HD. Strange.*



It was only presented here in staten island in 4:3. But, it probably is due to the fact that they changed the venue due to the wildfires in CA.


----------



## mrkaos

They made an annoucement saying that it would not be in HD nationwide due to the fact that they did not have their regular equipment. They game was played in Arizona at a college field using the college equipment. It was then digitally upconverted at the main nyc office but no way to make it 16:9. It still looked a little better on the HD channel than the standard one.


Are we really getting Disc HD on the 19th? I didnt see anything on my bill in manhattan. That is definately one of the channels I am looking foward to.



- JB


----------



## rgrossman

It was on my bill (Manhattan). And it corroborates a release from Discovery about a big nationwide expansion on the 19th.


----------



## bluecalix

 http://www.twmaine.com/diginets/default.aspx 

Check out this link on TWC - Maine. It has info about what I think TWC NYC is offering for Nov 19th. I have the notice about the new channels on my bill also, and I live in Brooklyn.


From the website:


The New Digital Sports Pak!

Now available on Digital Cable for $2.95 per month

5 great channels, one low price!

Call now to order! 253-2222


Fox Sports Digital Nets - Level The Playing Field

Fox Sports En Espanol*

The Tennis Channel*

NBA TV*

FUEL*


More Games. More Action. More Coverage.


Fox Sports Digital Nets is changing the way sports fans follow their favorite teams. Now displaced sports fans and sports aficionados can catch hundreds of love collegiate games and exclusive professional sporting events in nearly every region of the country. Plus, with time-shifted regional sports news, you'll get in-depth coverage about the teams you care about most.


Programming Highlights:


Three digital networks programmed 24-hours-a-day


No blackouts or program duplication


Live out-of-market events and news from nearly every regional sports network in the United States


Time-shifted news programming twice-a-day so you never miss a beat


Check out these three distinct super regional channels:


Fox Sports Digital Atlantic Channel 460


Fox Sports Digital Central Channel 461


Fox Sports Digital Pacific Channel 462


Plus, add in the only 24-hour Spanish-language sports network in the United States:


Fox Sports en Español Channel 463


AND, just when you thought it couldn't get any better...The Tennis Channel has been added! This 24-hour cable network is devoted to providing comprehensive coverage of tennis and other racquet sports!


The Tennis Channel Channel 465


We've added two new channels! That's right! NBA TV and FUEL are now available in Cumberland and York Counties!


NBA TV Channel 466


You've got all sports, all the time. Fox Sports Digital Nets and Time Warner's Digital Sports Pak are changing the way you follow your favorite teams.


FUEL TV Channel 464


Fuel's on 24/7. Because when you're not riding you should have access to television that showcases the best in action sports culture. Fuel's into promoting emerging talent, not exploiting it.


----------



## bluecalix

addendum to last post:


More info on fox sports digital nets:

http://www.foxsports.com/named/FS/FSDN/Front


----------



## rgrossman

The fact that it's $1.00 a month more expensive in NYC than Maine does not surprise me. But what does surprise me is that the NYC package doesn't include Fox Sports en Español--unless they are planning on adding it to their Spanish package here.


----------



## drew138

From Multi-Channel..... Note that David Stern says that NBA TV will cary 95 NBA games this season, including 50 in HDTV. So will this be on the HDTV teir also?


-----------------------------------


Time Warner NYC Deals with Sports Tier



By Mike Reynolds -- Multichannel News, 10/27/2003 5:10:00 PM


NBA TV will be part of the digital-sports-tier roster Time Warner Cable of New York City and New Jersey plans to launch next month.


The operator will position the National Basketball AssociationÂ's network alongside The Tennis Channel, extreme-sports proponent Fuel and a trio of Fox Sports Digital Networks (Fox Sports Atlantic, Fox Sports Central and Fox Sports Pacific) on the digital-sports tier, which will tip off Nov. 19.


The tier will be available to Time Warner New York and New Jersey digital customers for an additional $3.95 per month.


Barry Rosenblum, president of Time Warner of New York and New Jersey, speaking after a press conference held Monday morning at the NBA Store on ManhattanÂ's Fifth Avenue, also said it was the MSOÂ's intent to migrate local regional sports channels Madison Square Garden Network, Fox Sports New York and Yankees Entertainment & Sports Network to the digital sports tier.


Rosenblum noted, "Contracts are up" with MSGN and FSNY at year-end. And as of July 29, the MSO began offering its customers the option of disconnecting YES and receiving $1 per month off their cable bill.


When asked how many defectors there had been from YES -- which presents New York Yankees regular-season Major League Baseball games and also carries the NBAÂ's New Jersey Nets -- Rosenblum said, "Not many."


Meanwhile, litigation brought by YES against Time Warner Cable in late August continues.


Filed in the Supreme Court of New York County, the suit seeks a permanent injunction prohibiting the "negative repositioning" of YES, and it would make Time Warner live up to its obligations under its affiliation agreement to continue to distribute the network on "standard" expanded basic, as opposed to "standard plus," which costs $1 extra per month with the "Ã* la carte addition of YES."


YES spokesman Bob Davis said the suit remains "live," but he did not provide an update about where it stands on the court docket.


Davis also agreed with RosenblumÂ's characterization about the number of subscribers that have dropped YES since late July.


Rosenblum said the MSO currently counts some 600,000 digital subscribers in its footprint encompassing the New York City boroughs of Manhattan, Queens, Staten Island and Brooklyn, as well as communities in Bergen and Hudson counties in New Jersey; the mid-Hudson counties in New York; and the Westchester County, N.Y., city of Mount Vernon, which abuts the Bronx.


Prior to moving to channel 451 on Time WarnerÂ's digital-sports tier, NBA TV will be available on as a free preview from Oct. 28 -- the night the NBA tips off its 2003-04 season -- through Nov. 18.


NBA commissioner David Stern said the network will air 95 regular-season NBA games this season, including 50 in high-definition, beginning with the Cleveland Cavaliers and heavily hyped rookie LeBron James against the Portland Trail Blazers Nov. 1.


Stern noted that NBA TV would air at least a pair of playoff contests, and it could run as many as seven, depending on the length of opening-round series and the schedules of cable carriers Turner Network Television and ESPN.


After the press conference, Stern -- who said NBA TV expects to have all of its games available in high-definition format next season -- added that negotiations with MSOs for the service continue.


He said the network met twice with Comcast Corp. last week, and it remains confident that it will gain carriage with the nationÂ's leading MSO and other operators. "Every MSO is different," Stern added. "They are all at different places and have different issues about digital tiering."


----------



## drew138

From Mediaweek. Barry Rosenblum seems to indicate that 25k HDTV subscribers will have access. It's still not clear.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Time Warner Offers Trial of NBA TV


John Consoli


OCTOBER 27, 2003 -


Time Warner Cable of New York and New Jersey will offer an 18-day free preview of NBA TV for its 600,000 digital customers.


Beginning Nov.1, the cable system will air 50 regular season games in high definition, along with other NBA TV programming. Following the free preview period, Time Warner will offer its New York and New Jersey subscribers a new sports tier for $3.95 a month that will include NBA TV, Fuel (Fox?s digital action sports network), the Tennis Channel and three Fox regional sports networks (Atlantic, South and West).


According to Barry Rosenblum, president of Time Warner of New York and New Jersey, of the company 600,000 digital customers, 25,000 subscribers have HDTV sets. The other 600,000 analog customers cannot take advantage of the sport tier package, which is only available on digital.


Time Warner is one of three cable operators that have signed deals with the NBA to carry NBA TV. The others are Cablevision and Cox Comunications.


NBA Commissioner David Stern said he expects the 24-hour, NBA TV to be profitable by next fall. Stern announced several advertisers for NBA TV games and programming, including Anheuser Bush, American Express, Gatorade, Hyundai, Reebok, Addidas, and Verizon Wireless. All are NBA league sponsors.


Stern said eventually the NBA Entertainment sales staff will begin selling time to non NBA sponsors. The NBA has also entered into a deal with the regional sports networks to allow NBA TV to use their local cable feeds for its games.


"We will be co-producers of the games," Stern said. NBA TV will air its games on Saturday, Sunday, Monday and Tuesday nights, when games do not air on either ESPN or TNT. In exchange for using the production of the games by the sports nets, NBA will lift its blackout rules in the local market of the sports net whose feed it uses on that night.


NBA TV will air its own commercial spots, promos and add its own on-air graphics. He said there will be some NBA technical people on sight during each telecast.


----------



## blackbody

anyone getting anything on channel 708? As I was flipping thru channels, it started to tune into 708 but I get no picture or sound. Channel guide is indicating it is playing Terror Train ...


----------



## anthonymoody

VERY VERY VERY cool stat...that 25,000 number. Obviously (to me anyway!*) many more than 25,000 of their digital customers have HD sets...many of them probably don't realize they can get an HD box though!


In any case, I'm going to give this a look! THANK YOU Drew! (of, and TWC too!)


TM




* My math. 110 million households in the US. 7 million HD ready sets sold to date = 6.4%. 600,000 customers (their figure) *6.4% = 38,400. I'd take the # even higher since the concentration of wealth (and therefore HD sets...) is high in the NYC area.


----------



## anthonymoody

Hey guys, noticed last night that the 708 guide info was showing up again, though no picture or sound. Maybe another harbinger?


TM


----------



## John Mason

The 708 on-screen program listings (not programs) appear similar to those from INHD just after the U.S. Open tennis matches. NYC TWC had INHD tennis coverage briefly. A TWC HDTV Hotline (718 670 0265) CS rep said today "that channel is no longer available." -- John


----------



## Excandide

I'm getting the 708 HDspec channel it's a black screen but it says something like NBA TV game on at 10pm... so I'm assuming they are showing the HD games from NBATV on this channel... I'm in Queens.


----------



## prekan84

I was getting the nba message here in staten island, but now i am getting indh.


----------



## winternj




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Excandide_
> *I'm getting the 708 HDspec channel it's a black screen but it says something like NBA TV game on at 10pm... so I'm assuming they are showing the HD games from NBATV on this channel... I'm in Queens.*



Check out inhd's website, they are talking about the same game that will be on InHD1 at that time.

I bet this is the same BS as the US Open, where they will carry it only for that one stupid program that I don't care about, and not carry the other 99% of their content, that I might care about.


I personally don't care at all about any sports, all I want are films, which I haven't seen any of InHD's films on TWC yet.


Really annoying.


----------



## DND

I just noticed 708 today. It says to tune to a NBA game on 11/1 at 10pm. really pointless...


----------



## winternj




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pciav_
> *The Pioneer 3510HD will pass whatever it receives as long as you tell it to in setup. Options are 480i, 480p, 720p, & 1080i.*



I found this to be true except for 480p.


It will output 480i for 480p unless you disable 480i, then it will do 720p, if yuo disable that, it will go to 1080i, if you disable that, it will fail to 480p.


It really doesn't want to do 480p, I guess...

It will output 720p on ABC, 1080i on HBO, NBC, etc, and 480i on nonhd channels. Fox Widescreen goes to 480i unless i disable everything other than 480p...


----------



## Sickman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by irand_
> *I was originally using the SA 3100HD, swapped for the Pioneer 3150HD - not much better... I'm told by an "elevated" technician that he installed a SA 3250HD just last week... He's working on having one for me by the end of the week... There hasn't been much written here about the 3250 -- does anyone have one or any comments...?
> *



Little help please:


1. Do I want the SA 3250 (if I can get it) or the Pioneer 3150?

2. I've seen the Pioneer referred to as both "3150" and "3510". Which is correct?

3. Do both the Pioneer and the SA have DVI out?


Thanks.


----------



## pciav

It doesn't do 480p unless forced as nothing on TWC is broadcast 480p. Fox Widescreen is broadcast as 480i. It would do 480p if it received a 480p signal. You can force 480i to 480p, but whether or not that is desirable is up to your individual setup.


----------



## jba87

Sickman,

It's the Pioneer 3510. Also, regarding output. Through component, the box was outputting whatever I set it to, but when I kept the same settings and switched to DVI, for some reason it only output 480p, no matter whether I was watching SD or HD. I changed the setting just to 1080i, and now it outputs at 480p for SD and Fox (705) and 1080i for the HD stations. (My TV doesn't accept 720p.) Strange, but looks good.


----------



## pciav

480i is not part of the DVI spec so the minimum output would be 480p.


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> *It doesn't do 480p unless forced as nothing on TWC is broadcast 480p. Fox Widescreen is broadcast as 480i.*



News here. All those lengthy Fox threads indicate Fox stations are downlinked 480i, but upconvert to 480p (NYC), 720p, or even 1080i. I've assumed TWC is getting 480p, most likely via a fiber link. Then my TWC 3100HD upconverts to 1080i (no option), and other converters handle 480p according to how they're set up. (I've set my RCN DCT5100 to output only 480p via YPrPb from 480 inputs.) -- John


----------



## DrewZee13

I've read thru most of this post.


I'm in Brooklyn and going to go the TWCNYC route, which cable box shoud I ask for if I have a DVI/HDCP capable display? 3250 or 3510 (both Pioneer, right?). I'm hooking it up to a Panasonic HD plasma.


Thanks!


----------



## pciav




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by John Mason_
> *News here. All those lengthy Fox threads indicate Fox stations are downlinked 480i, but upconvert to 480p (NYC), 720p, or even 1080i. I've assumed TWC is getting 480p, most likely via a fiber link. Then my TWC 3100HD upconverts to 1080i (no option), and other converters handle 480p according to how they're set up. (I've set my RCN DCT5100 to output only 480p via YPrPb from 480 inputs.) -- John*



John,


When tuning to channel 705 my Pioneer Plasma reports the signal received from the 3510HD as 525i (480i). When I watch ABC ie MNF or NYPD Blue it reports 750p (720p), CBS, NBC, HBO, SHO, PBS all report 1125i (1080i). I am not sure what is going on with Fox, but here in Queens it is definitely being broadcast at 480i and not 480p. With my setup native 480i looks better processed by my Pioneer 503 Plasma than letting the box deinterlace to 480p. Different setups, different equipment, it will all look different. We have the option to experiment, so my only suggestion is try them all and see what works best for you. Keep up the good work.


Regards,

Phil C.


----------



## John Mason

Appreciate the additional details, Phil. When I added RCN with a Motorola 5100 converter to my TWC subscription recently the 5100 spit out 480i on YPbPr for all 480 inputs until I performed an initial format setup, changing 480i to 480p. The 480i output wouldn't sync at all into my RPTVs HD component input. Now the 5100 deinterlaces 480i to 480p, and I presume feeds Fox's 480p straight through. My RPTV also does a superior job at deinterlacing/stretching 480i for S-video or other non-YPbPr inputs, but I'm using the 5100 only for its HDTV sources since TWC provides all the 480 sources.


While perhaps Fox broadcasts 480i during the day (I seldom watch it), I understood its EDTV WS primetime broadcast here was 480p. Wonder if your 3510 has a 480i-only output or 480 options can be set up initially like the 5100. Assume the 525i reading your getting is for both daytime and primetime Fox (UHF 44, OTA, or TWC 705). Broadcast, of course, means over the air, and I doubt TWC is converting Fox primetime 480p into 480i. TWC's delivery might be called cablecasting, and perhaps differences exist between my S.Manhattan TWC headend and yours. Ah, a mystery.







. -- John


----------



## anthonymoody

HEY! Last night on 708 they were showing InHD "Terror Train" an AWFUL movie with Jamie Lee Curtis from her bad horror movie days (which some would say never really ended).


In any case, the PQ was nice except for looking very washed out. No color saturation at all. Anyone else catch this?


TM


----------



## blackbody

I did'nt catch the terror train but I watched some twilight zone. The show was horrible and PQ was just ok. If these shows are indicative of their content, then I say don't bother.


----------



## pciav

John,


I've run through all the setup screens on the 3510 box and in the output selection I've selected 480i, 480p, 720p, and 1080i. The theory being whatever it receives it outputs. The nice thing is that it is all done via component, so no more S-video hook-up. If Fox 705 was broadcasting at 480p, it would seem that the box would output 480p as the function holds true for auto switching between SD and HD and the signal is recognized. I can force 480p like I said earlier, but the quality suffers. Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## John Mason

Caught a bit of whatever they were showing on 708 last night. Trying to figure out what those responsible for the 708 mixup are smoking. Might be wrong, but believe they've only run the INHD menu and last night's movie.


Meanwhile, I've been trying to tune in the new ABC HD site, with no signal detected yet. Others have, so I assume I've tried at the wrong times. Interested in making an OTA-RCN-TWC comparison of a live 720p broadcast to see if 'tinkering' such as rate shaping by the cable firms (current programming thread) creates any differences. Found earlier that RCN's 5100 converter, which lacks the faint 'fog' of my TWC 3100HD, delivers markedly better YPbPr images (blacker blacks=better contrast=better detail). Hope to minimize 3100HD update hassles by changing to a SA8000HD one of these months. -- John


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pciav_
> 
> I can force 480p like I said earlier, but the quality suffers.



So, if TWC is delivering Fox at 480p, which I believe it does (for its EDTV shows, anyway), your 3510 must be converting it into 480i, then the plasma is deinterlacing it back to progressive. Hmm. -- John


----------



## pciav

John, if they are delivering EDTV shows, like 24, at 480p, I wonder why the 3510 does not pass them natively like it does with 480i, 720p, or 1080i, this is a mystery. If I were using the DVI out, I would have no choice as 480p is the minimum output level, but then I am back to the same situation of allowing the box to deinterlace 480i instead of the plasma... I'll try and do some further research.


----------



## DND

For those interested the basketball game is on INHD. Looks pretty pretty good, audio is a little wacked though well up here in northern manhattan at least.


----------



## anthonymoody

Weird. Last night I had the NBA game on, and while PQ was decent (though short of the best I've seen), the motion was AWFUL - very jerky! As if they were skipping frames! Audio was fine fwiw. Anyone else? I'm on 17th St...


TM


----------



## BobbyCor




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by anthonymoody_
> *Weird. Last night I had the NBA game on, and while PQ was decent (though short of the best I've seen), the motion was AWFUL - very jerky! As if they were skipping frames! Audio was fine fwiw. Anyone else? I'm on 17th St...
> 
> 
> TM*




Quality seemed very nice here in Staten Island. Didn't see any jerkyness, although I did not watch the whole game.


----------



## jvs666

I'm in Uptown Manhattan and did notice that picture was very jerky. SOmetimes to the point where it was unwatchable. The sound was fine. Anyone know when the hell we getting MSG-HD ?.


----------



## anthonymoody

I agree it was completely unwatchable. And where I was, not just sometimes! I watched for a few minutes to see if they'd fix it, to check out the other PQ aspects, and the sound, but couldn't watch for long.


As for MSG, no clue, but here's hoping!


TM


----------



## TONYSOPRANO126

the jerkyness (if thats a word) was a problem with the broadcast, not the hi def, because when i checked the analog broadcast of the game, it also was having the same problem.


----------



## rcianche

I'm watching Nature on channel 713 on my new Panasonic 50LC13. Can anyone tell me why there's no narration? It's not the SAP narration I'm missing -- if I turn to 13 and turn on SAP I get additional narration. It's the main narration that's missing. The PBS HD Loop is like this too, but I just assumed that there was no narration for it. Now I'm wondering. I have sound and music, but no speech. I've looked at the settings on my Pioneer 3510 cable box and on my TV, but don't see anything that helps. Is Nature in HD not transmitted with narration?


Can someone offer me insight? I think nature is the greatest show on television, but I want the narration!

[email protected]


----------



## prekan84

Are the rest of the boroughs still receiving 708? I no longer get in on Staten Island. I lost it before the basketball game even aired.


----------



## John Mason

Welcome to the forums, rcianche. Next time that happens (no audio), if you're set up only for digital audio reception, you might try just stereo out. Several TWC cable channels don't have digital sound, but all should deliver audio via the stereo out jacks of the various converters. (Believe C-SPAN is one of those.) Could have been a one-time audio glitch, too, of course. A while back some ABC 720p shows had a digital Dolby 5.1 problem where the dialog was missing but you heard other audio. But don't believe Nature is Dolby 5.1. -- John


----------



## drew138

I was just checking out the Scientific Atlanta site to see if there was any press on the SA8000HD DVR. Found two interesting things. First was a general update on the availability of the HD DVR and found conflicting release dates on their web site. One date said to be shipping in the Oct-Nov timeframe, and the other data said to be shipping in late December. So it seems that no one is getting their HD DVR fix just yet.


The other cool fact is that SA is working on a way to allow other SA cable boxes in the home to access the SA8000 server to view DVR content. This way you can use a single DVR to capture all of your programs, but watch those programs from any set with a SA Cable Box.


There was no specific release date, however, there was a white paper published on the demand and potential issues (copyrights, transmission quality, etc..). It seemed pretty high level, but this would be a great feature as I now have a fairly crazy set-up involving IR repeaters, splitters and 20 ft of Coax in order to get my DVR content from my bedroom to play back on my living room set.










Drew


----------



## DjPiLL

Ugh... when is TWCNYC getting the new channels? Hopefully soon.


----------



## rgrossman

Nov. 19. See

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=317249


----------



## DjPiLL




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by rgrossman_
> *Nov. 19. See
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=317249 *



Yuck! Of all the things they can add... they add the channel that leasts interest me. Where are the hi-def in demand movie channels? Where are the hi-def sports channels like ESPN, MSG, FoxSports, etc.


Im quite dissapointed.


----------



## blackbody

what happened to channel 708? I thought we were supposed to get this for 18 days? They showed one game and now its gone.


----------



## DrewZee13

Can you use your own STB with Time Warner Cable (i.e. LG3510a)?


thanks!


----------



## drew138

DrewZ, have to use a box from TWC.


Drew


----------



## anthonymoody

Hi Guys,

I'm getting itchy to trade out my DVD player for one with a DVI out. If/when I do, I'd also like to swap my 3100 for the 3150 (?) with the DVI output. To refresh (and sorry for being lazy and not re reading the entire thread!), the 3150 has a DVI output which is active? What do people think of the PQ?


THANKS!


TM


----------



## beatles6

If Cablevision was available here in Staten Island I would get rid of TWC in a heartbeat to get MSG HD. It's a joke that more than 1/2 the city can't get the Knicks and Ranger games in HD.


----------



## jscnyc

This one of the reasons I still have CV. but if the metro area will provide all local ota dt ch. I'll dump there money grubbing @$$




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by beatles6_
> *If Cablevision was available here in Staten Island I would get rid of TWC in a heartbeat to get MSG HD. It's a joke that more than 1/2 the city can't get the Knicks and Ranger games in HD.*


----------



## drew138

TM, I use the DVI out on the Pioneer HD box (it is active) and I like the picture. I find it's a bit more vibrant and the drop outs are less frequent. I don't know how you would hook up both the DVD and the Pio unless you have two DVI inputs on your set. I only have one input on my set.


Drew


----------



## anthonymoody

Thanks Drew! I only have 1 input, so for now may hold off on the DVD player or purchase a switcher if I get the DVD player too.


TM


----------



## jvs666

Has anyone heard anything from TWC regarding MSG-HD? . Are they even trying to negotiate or is this just plain hopeless. . It's such a shame living in Manhattan and not being able to watch your local teams in HD. MSG has been broadcasting in HD for years.


----------



## drew138

I've heard nothing re: MSG-HD at TWC. As far as I know, there are no regional HD deals sealed at any TWC division. It doesn't help that Cablevision owns MSG network either. The best option for us would be for a Voom spinoff followed by TWC acquisition of the Cablevision systems and networks.


Drew


----------



## DjPiLL

Ahhh if only Cablevision was offered in Queens... i'd hit it in a hearbeat. My fiancee works as a CSR for Cablevision... which equals FREE CABLE.










Oh well.


----------



## drew138

Has anyone been able to get any information on the HD PVR's? We've kept hearting 4th Q, Nov/Dec timeframe. Anything?


----------



## rgrossman

Actually, what I heard was "next year." SA won't start to ship them anywhere until December, I believe.


----------



## gary miller

Has Cinemax HD launched yet? I would think this service would be mandatory for Time Warner systems as both fall under the same corporate umbrella.


----------



## anthonymoody

Not that I've found as late as last night









It's funny...scanning from 701-714 has become a sort of routine for me...just in case there's a new channel added or some special programming...I guess at this point I'm looking forward to CBS on the 19th...the VS show, supposedly in HD this year...


TM


----------



## gmmck

I'm with all you guys who want MSG HD!!! what a disgrace that cable viewers in NJ can see knicks/rangers in HD and NY'ers cant!!! JEEEEZ


----------



## anthonymoody

HEY HEY HEY HEY HEY!!!


In yesterday's mail was a glossy flyer from TWC announcing the Discovery HD would start for free in HD on channel 706 on the 19th...just like the press release says on the AVS home page!!! I know we've speculated about this alot, and there was that line in the bill insert, but this is really exciting to me - dedicated marketing of HD products. This was the *only* thing marketed by the flyer. I hope this is a harbinger of things to come.


TM


----------



## jvs666

Yes, GOod news indeed. I will now be able to compare the picture quality between TWC and D*.



Where is MSG-HD ? Damm dirty Apes !


----------



## Kingston

What about INHD1 and INHD2....?

Any news yet?


----------



## rgrossman

No news. Not even a sniff of a rumor. I think there's been more demand for MSG-HD and ESPN-HD. TWC does what it wants, when it wants.


----------



## Kingston

But what I don't understand is why if TW is part of the INHD consortium

they wouldn't push it along faster. The fact that MSG-HD is a division

of Cablevision ( a competitor of TW ) and ESPN-HD (Disney...not a freind of TW) gives a lot of headwind for all those sports fans that have been clamoring for TW to add it to their hd roster.


Kingston


----------



## rgrossman

I'm not sure what you mean by the "INHD consortium." Don't read too much into the fact that there's a TW logo on the INHD website--there's no corporate connection, I'm almost certain.


All it means, I think, is that INHD has a some sort of deal with TW. But the local TW systems are _very_ independent--different channel line-ups, even different hardware.


----------



## Kingston

Rich,


"iN DEMAND Networks' shareholders are Comcast iN DEMAND Holdings, Cox Communications, Inc and Time Warner Entertainment. "

http://www.indemand.com 


Kingston


----------



## rgrossman

Ah--I didn't catch the relationship between INHD and iN DEMAND. It's not explicit on the INHD site.


But regardless of that, it remains that the local TWC systems are quite independent--even more than the networks' O&O stations, it seems.


----------



## winternj

 http://www3.twcnyc.com/NASApp/CS/Con...ysect=dtv/hdtv 


New channels on the website.


----------



## MikeNY718




> Quote:
> *6. When will Time Warner Cable have HD-DVR boxes available?*
> 
> First quarter, 2004



Very interesting...


----------



## rgrossman

Also interesting, they now mention the Pioneer box on their website.


----------



## BelB64

8:30 AM and Discovery is looking beautiful. The sports channels aren't turned on yet...Rep put it in the computer but nothing came up. She said picture will come some time this afternoon. (Also said there's a rumor ESPN-HD coming soon--We'll see!)


----------



## perrycampf

Re: the HD/DVR box (SA 8000HD):

I talked to Scientific Atlanta and they told me (after some pestering) that the boxes were shipping already.

I then talked to a very nice tech @ TWC who said they should be available in early January...


----------



## anthonymoody

This is all VERY good news. I checked 706 at 12:01 last night and it wasnt on yet...BelB I'm glad you're getting a picture this morning...and a nice one from the sounds of it! I agree with Rich that the mention of the Pioneer box (which specifically calls out the DVI output) is also very good news - it'll be tough for CSRs to deny its existence since we can now point them to their own website! Can't wait for more channels and the 8000HD...


Hey, anyone know if the 8000HD will have a DVI out?


TM


----------



## jergans




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by BelB64_
> *8:30 AM and Discovery is looking beautiful. The sports channels aren't turned on yet...Rep put it in the computer but nothing came up. She said picture will come some time this afternoon. (Also said there's a rumor ESPN-HD coming soon--We'll see!)*



I really really hope the ESPNHD rumor is right. Their programming is starting to pick up: http://sports.espn.go.com/sports/tvl...ory?id=1663915


----------



## rgrossman

TM, DVI is "optional." TWC can get boxes with or without. Specs:

http://www.sciatl.com/customers/source/4004400.pdf


----------



## anthonymoody

Hmm interesting, thanks. MAN I hope they don't get into a situation where they have *both* in the field...that would make it even harder to get the right one when they eventually deploy them...


Anyway, the PQ on 706 was very nice, though the show (a eral life profile of a couple meeting and getting married) was painful.


TM


----------



## DND

I think I'll be watching Discovery HD more often. Tuned in about 7:30 this morning and was showing something about sink holes. very nice PQ.


----------



## klick

I have the Pioneer box and tried hooking it up to the DVI input on my Sammy 507 but unfortunately no luck...the message on the screen said to hook the box up to an HD monitor, which it was. I think there's something that still needs to happen to the Voyager box to make the DVI output live.

k


----------



## rgrossman

Pioneer has been working on the incompatibility with the Sammys for a while--which is why I'm not terribly upset about getting an SA3100HD last Saturday.


----------



## Kingston

I was told by the tech's that the DVI outputs are not all operational on the Pioneers.


----------



## rgrossman

That sounds a bit fishy, unless they're distributing boxes with different firmware. As I understand it there's a DVI incompatibility between the Pioneer boxes and Sammys, or maybe between the boxes and all 720p native displays.


----------



## blackbody

whoa ... insects never looked ... uhm ... better.


----------



## mrkaos

the compatablity issue is between the sammy and the pioneer. Pioneer is aware and has fixed the firmware but it must go through the the whole testing process and then delivery. It will take time. All TWCNYC boxes have DVI active.


- JB


----------



## MikeNY718

It's not just the Sammys. I have the exact same problem with my Philips Rear-projection set. It tells me that I don't have an HDTV monitor, when I clearly do.


Perhaps when Pioneer fixes the problem for the Samsungs, it may work for the Philips too.


Anyone else have a Philips TV?


----------



## mrkaos

it isnt just the sammies...it is true digital displays in general. people have had problems hooking it up to comp monitors as well, but they know. Furthermore, they are ACTUALLY fixing it. Good support on pioneer's end. Hands up to them. SA would not even give (have to be nice on this forum) two hoots about a problem like this. They would blame it on the display manufactuer. This turns out to be a common prob with digital displays since it sends one less "id" or something to the stb. There is an amazing thread about this where somebody worked with pio about the prob. I will look for it and post it here. I would look now but it is 520 and I am drunk as a skunk










- JB



EDIT -

Here is the thread regarding the Pioneer+sammy issue.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=289334


----------



## perrycampf

Quote:

_Originally posted by anthonymoody_
*Hey, anyone know if the 8000HD will have a DVI out?*
That's unclear from its spec sheet (see attachment). Page 3 indicates that the DVI port is optional, but page 4 lists the available models, all of which include DVI. It doesn't much matter to me, since I prefer component so I can video-switch, but thought I'd pass this along.


I hope they give us the 160Gb version...


--dpc

 

sa8000hd.pdf 109.125k . file


----------



## drew138




> Quote:
> I then talked to a very nice tech @ TWC who said they should be available in early January...



Was this a TWC NYC Rep?


Drew


----------



## drew138

Pretty sweet deal at www.timewarnercable.com for $500.00 rebate and 6 mo free service when you purchase a Pio HD Set and get TW Cable!

http://www.timewarnercable.com/dispa...Category=10050


----------



## PolkThug

I have the Time Warner Pioneer set-top-box with a new Hitachi 57S700. The DVI output on the Pioneer will only go out at 480p. The component out doesn't have that problem, it does 720p and 1080i.


As soon as you plug the DVI cable into the Pioneer STB, the menu option on the STB for display format goes away!!!


What good is a $100 cable that doesn't do HD. Time Warner support in KC has been horrible. The csr's don't even know what a DVI output is, and their supervisor has been dodging me.


----------



## perrycampf




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drew138_
> *Was this a TWC NYC Rep?*



Yup. Tech support at TWC NYC told me early January on the SA8000HD.


dpc


----------



## mrkaos

Polk Thug -

First off. Return the DVI Cable if you can. It is a digital signal. a decent $20 cable will look the same. Secondly. You must set what output formats before connecting dvi, then turn the box off, disconnect ALL other video output cables, connect dvi only and turn the box on. It will then transmit every resolution you mentioned. It worked fine for me transmitting 1080i and 480p.


- JB


----------



## beatles6

It toook 2 weeks but I received a response from MSG Network regarding MSG HD. Lets flood TWC with requests.


Time Warner will choose to carry MSG in HD if the consumer demand is high enough. We suggest you call Time Warner and put in a request that they carry MSG.


Thank you,

MSG Network PR


-----Original Message-----


Sent: Thursday, November 06, 2003 2:30 PM

To: '[email protected]'

Subject: MSG HD


Do you ever plan to make your high definition broadcasts available to those of us who have HD televisions and do not live in Cablevision areas of the city? My area is serviced by Time Warner Cable but I would be more than willing to pay an additional monthly fee to see the home Knicks and Rangers games in HD if they were available. I also subscribe to Direct TV and have been hoping MSG HD might become available there or possibly through the new Voom satellite service.


Thank you.


----------



## broadwayblue

maybe we should all start calling in once a day to request MSG-HD? at the very least they would get sick of us wasting their time with the daily request. i think it is a total joke that we still don't have it years later.


p.s. is it only the Knicks/Rangers home games (at MSG) that are broadcast in HD?


----------



## blackbody

isn't it painful enough to watch these teams in SD?


----------



## broadwayblue

yeah, be thankful you're not a season ticket holder. maybe twc will have it in HD by the time either of them get back in the playoffs.


for me, as an NHL fan, i would give up most of the other HD stations if twc would carry MSG and HDNET. personally i think that hockey is the programming that most benefits from HD.


----------



## anthonymoody

Hey I was just looking a few days ahead in my calendar and see that I have "Check to see if TMC is in HD" down for Dec. 1. I have no recollection of entering that, or what if anything I heard or read. Ring a bell?


TM


----------



## gerrry

There definitly seems to be a problem with the 480p on the 3510HD in nyc. The only way i can get 480p to show is if it is the only format selected. I confirm that 24 on fox is being sent in 480p through the DIAG screen but if i have 1080i and 480i selected in addition to 480p, 24 will default to 480i instead of the correct 480p or even 1080i.


Also, i have a 4x3 samsung. The only time the correct letterbox format appears when i switch to an HDTV channel is if i only have 480p selected. If 1080i is selected the hdtv channel appears fullscreen, i have to manually switch my tv to widescreen.


any help on this subject would be appreciated


----------



## mrkaos

Absolutely no fox shows are broadcast in 480P on TWC NYC. You can even call them to verify this. The best they do is widescreen. It will upscale to 480P if the native 480i is not selected. There is no problem with the box.


- JB


----------



## gerrry




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mrkaos_
> *Absolutely no fox shows are broadcast in 480P on TWC NYC. You can even call them to verify this. The best they do is widescreen. It will upscale to 480P if the native 480i is not selected. There is no problem with the box.
> 
> 
> - JB*



Are you sure about this. On the diag screen it says Video Source 480p. All normal channels say it Video Source 480i, HDTV shows 1080i, and ABC shows 720p Also i always knew that fox didnt broadcast in true hdtv but instead edtv or something like that which is 480p.


Also, do you have an explanation for the second part of my post abut the screen sizes?


thx


----------



## mrkaos

I dont have the sammy so I dont know about the screen size issue. I did have the 27 inch hd sammy for a while and I always had to hit a button to correct for widescreen no matter what format.


Fox does broadcast certain shows in progressive edtv, just not over twcnyc for some reason.


-JB


----------



## pciav

Gerry, Which diag screen are you referring to?


I concur, Fox channel 705 is broadcast at 480i and not 480p. I have all outputs enabled on the 3510HD and my display has never reported receiving 480p signal from Fox only 480i ABC automatically switches to 720p and all others switch and correctly report 1080i. You can force 480p by selecting it as the only output as you suggested, but make sure that looks better than 480i. It all depends on the deinterlacer in your display. For me, the deinterlacer in my display is much better than that of the 3510HD so 480i for Fox looks much better than forcing 480p.


----------



## bigd86




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pciav_
> *
> 
> I concur, Fox channel 705 is broadcast at 480i and not 480p.*



I can actually tune in to 705 on my SA8000 SD box, and I get a picture-tall, but it goes to accurate AR when I set that TV set to 16:9!!


The picture is jerky and pixilated, but it is there, unlike 701, 702, etc. where all I get on the 8000 is audio.


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mrkaos_
> 
> Absolutely no fox shows are broadcast in 480P on TWC NYC. You can even call them to verify this. The best they do is widescreen.



Since Fox does broadcast its EDTV shows in 480p OTA, who's deinterlacing it to 480i? Fox before it's delivered? Is TWC deinterlacing the signal, probably fiber or cable-delivered to TWC's head end? (Wouldn't attempt asking TWC myself, since I know I'll get different answers from everyone. Heck, two Fox engineers at different stations recently filled ~2 pages of back-and-forth in the programming forum contesting Fox's basic format!)


Anyway, outlined my reasons earlier today why I think NYC's TWC is cablecasting Fox's primetime EDTV (plus football, etc.) in 480p. -- John


----------



## mrkaos

OTA isnt everywhere 480p either. Some places in upstate new york get it widescreen, but 480i as well. My tv always says it is 480i, then I use the STB's DCDi to upscale it to 480p. either way, it still looks pretty crappy compared to every other channel's hd. channel 714 is the same.


- JB


----------



## gerrry

I hold the "Select and " keys on the box for 10 seconds. "diag" should appear. After that you tune to 705 and press the buttons again and go to "hardware" and it will tell you the video source is 480p, at least on shows like 24. If you go to a basic station it will report 480i, if ABC-HD it will say 720p, etc.


This is what makes me think that some people are mistaken. I think some primetime shows on FOX are indeed 480p, the box reports it.


----------



## mrkaos

This is theory since I dont have the source code but :


/Open Theory


Any thing that is widescreen is PROBABLY reported by the box to be at least 480p (programmer's lazyness). It shortens code which can lower price. This is just so it knows to make it widescreen. Just like many tv's make everything 1080i widescreen even though it might not be. Easily corrected, but rarely implemented.


/End Theory


Check with your actual device connected to the other end of the box. It will always say 480i (even in widescreen) on your tv unless you have it set to upconvert. This makes the most logical sense (i programmed for several years). Bottom line is that the end image you are getting, at least in manhattan, is 480i. Sucks, but next year they are going to 720p so this is all moot.


- JB


----------



## John Mason

Not sure, but it seems much of this TWC/Fox 480i-vs-480p(?) controversy arose about the time TWC started distributing non-3100HD converters--in however many flavors are available now. They all seem to have various output options the 3100HD doesn't (1080i YPbPr out only). With 480p distribution for its EDTV shows, Fox has the opportunity to use a quality high-end professional deinterlace unit just once for all TWC subscribers. With 480i distribution--seen by tuning to channel 714, PBS Kids--they'd be relying on a wide range of deinterlace quality, or the poor quality that results from upconverting 480i (DTV or SDTV) to 1080i with the widely used 3100HD. That, in addition to the points raised elsewhere today, still leads me to think we're getting 480p for Fox EDTV shows via TWC. If someone knows that TWC's distribution hardware, perhaps from Cisco, can't handle 480p, perhaps there's some online literature pointing out this inability for the hardware. Yes, as often mentioned in the programming forum, Fox's main 480i feed to its stations is converted to 480p, 720p, and 1080i by some of them. -- John


----------



## LawrenceB

I've tried any number of times to tell employess of TWC to carry the MSG signal and not one of them has said they have a way to tally user feedback on the subject. So who are we suposed to call to complain to(er, beg)? What's it going to take to make a difference? Does anyone know the right person to talk to??? Hell, most TWC employees don't even know what HDTV means...


Larry


----------



## LisaM

I am looking to buy the new Mits Diamond 65 inch set and would likely go to PC Richards. I have never bought anything from them before. Does anyone have any feedback - positive or negative - before I make a decision?


Thanks in advance.......


----------



## gary miller

Lisa: P.C. Richards is a very reputable store. I've purchased many items there over the years. I would suggest you research the price first...In my experience they've always matched price without hassle, within reason.


----------



## shadyridr

I just got my GWIII and my TWC HD digital cable box. The HDTV channels are amazing but the SD channels are a bit choppy. Anyway to fix that? Also, I can't change the size of the screen when I'm viewing the SD channels. It stays in the normal view. Not that I'd want to stretch the picture but I cant. Isnt there anything Im doing wrong? Also, did anybody else notice you cant click info or the guide while on the HDTV channels. Is there a reason for this?


----------



## droxse

To shadyridr:


do you have the pioneer or scientific atlanta hd cable box?


----------



## shadyridr




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by droxse_
> *To shadyridr:
> 
> 
> do you have the pioneer or scientific atlanta hd cable box?*



Scientific Atlantic.


----------



## DjPiLL

You cannot stretch the picture if you are using the component jacks on the 3100HD. You need to use either composite or S-Video.


----------



## Maurice2




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DjPiLL_
> *You cannot stretch the picture if you are using the component jacks on the 3100HD. You need to use either composite or S-Video.*



So, if HD content comes out in 4:3 format, there is no way to stretch it -- unless you view it via S-Video? But can you view HD content in S-Video?


Also, does the Pioneer STB have the same shortcoming?


Many thanks.


----------



## DjPiLL

As far as I know... you cannot stretch anything in the 701-714 channel range cause it requires the component inputs on the 3100HD. Everything else... you can only stretch with composite or s-video inputs.


----------



## Maurice2




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DjPiLL_
> *As far as I know... you cannot stretch anything in the 701-714 channel range cause it requires the component inputs on the 3100HD. Everything else... you can only stretch with composite or s-video inputs.*



I'm glad you clarified this. One reviewer of the Panasonic TH-42PWD6UY wrote that "you can't stretch HDTV signal to full screen if it isn't in widescreen format." Now I can see that it's a limitation of the STB, not of the TV set.

Are there many HD programs that are shown in 4:3 format on TWC in NYC? Or is it exceptional?

Also, does anyone know if the Pioneer STB has this same limitation?


----------



## mrkaos

no..your tv cannont stretch any hdtv..almost no tv can. The stb has many limitatations. First, everything coming over componant is upgraded to 1080i (hdtv) so you cant stretch anything that comes over that. You must attach a seperate cable for sd or get the pioneer box.


There are no hd programs at 4:3..HD is fundamentally 16:9...what you are seeing is a digital upconvert of the show with black side bars added. Not true HD.


Just because the channel says ABC HD or what not, doesnt mean every show on it is in hd. You will know when you see an hd show.


- JB


----------



## jergans

1. No HD shows are shown in 4:3. There are digital stations (such as WCBS-DT, WNBC-DT, etc.) that broadcast some shows in 4:3 because those programs are not broadcast in HD. Examples: David Letterman, 20/20, Dateline, Friends.


2. You cannot stretch those shows (if you're watching them on the 7xx station). Using Letterman as an example, here's why:


When WCBS-DT broadcasts the show, they broadcast it AS A 16:9 image! The gray side panels are being broadcast by WCBS-DT as part of the picture itself. Neither your tv nor the set top box knows the real picture is only 4:3.


I hope that makes sense. If you want to stretch the picture, watch on 2, 4, 5 or 7, not 702, 704, 705 or 707.


3. You cannot view an HD program in high definition using S-Video. You may see a picture, but it won't be in HD.


----------



## Maurice2




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jergans_
> *3. You cannot view an HD program in high definition using S-Video. You may see a picture, but it won't be in HD.*



I don't have a HD set yet, but I'm curious to know: if you try watching (or recording) a HD program using S-Video, what will the image be like? as good as it would be with a non-HD program on a DTV (non-HD) channel? or less good? Thank you.


----------



## fryKing

I am swapping my current digital box for an HDTV box tomorrow (in theory) at the payment center on 23rd street. I will try to get the Pioneer and report back on availabilty.


On the off chance I DO get the Pioneer, is there anywhere in Manhattan I can buy a reasonably priced DVI cable? I've only seen the $100 Monster cable.


----------



## jergans




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Maurice2_
> *I don't have a HD set yet, but I'm curious to know: if you try watching (or recording) a HD program using S-Video, what will the image be like? as good as it would be with a non-HD program on a DTV (non-HD) channel? or less good? Thank you.*



It doesn't look good. The only time I've "watched" like this is if I'm on a 7xx channel, then switch over to watch something on Tivo (connected to the Pioneer box via S-Video). The picture is distorted, usually too tall and thin. If, for example, I'm watching Monday Night Football on 707 and someone wants to see what just happened, if switch over to Tivo and view the replay that way, it's almost unwatchable.


When I record something on Tivo, I use the non-digital station. That is, I use 4 rather than 704 when Tivoing West Wing.


If you're going to watch anything in HD, you need to use component or DVI.


----------



## michaelpatriceh

fryKing - DVI is purely digital, the "quality" of the cable does not have any effect. Hence, it does not make any sense to spend $100 for a DVI cable. Just get the cheapest one available online - for instance, at pacific cable or blue jeans cable.


----------



## fryKing

I realize that as a digital cable, anything decent will do, that's why I'm asking. I'd rather pick one up locally than have to wait for shipping, and I don't want to order one until I'm sure I can get the Pioneer box.


Also, I assume I want DVI-D not DVI-A?


----------



## marcos_p

I bought a non-Monster DVI-D cable at J and R on Park Row. $20.00.

1st floor in the store that has the PC/Laptops (I think).

I've used it on the Pioneer box...it works fine.


----------



## Maurice2

Many films (and programs like The Sopranos) are shown on SD channels in their original widescreen format: on a 4:3 TV a black border across the top and bottom of the screen appears. The Sundance channel (101) and IFC (81) often show such films.


My question is: do such films on SD channels on an EDTV or HDTV set (16:9) still show the black borders of do they fill up the screen?


Thank you.


----------



## mrkaos

they still show their borders because they are broadcast 4:3 letterbox. You can set your tv to zoom mode and this will eliminate the borders, but a small amount of the pic will be cut off and it will be slightly blurry. Watch sopranos in hd (except the joey pants up the you know what scene....that never ever needs to be seen in hd..i am scarred from it).


- JB


----------



## Maurice2




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mrkaos_
> *they still show their borders because they are broadcast 4:3 letterbox. You can set your tv to zoom mode and this will eliminate the borders, but a small amount of the pic will be cut off and it will be slightly blurry.- JB*



Assuming one does set the tv to zoom mode and eliminate the borders, would you say that these movies are still "very watchable"?

I am quite curious about that because on my 4:3 set I obviously cannot eliminate the borders and have been looking forward to watching these movies in full screen once I get my EDTV set.

Thanks.


----------



## jergans

Maurice2, you really need to read this thread about "Where did those black bars come from?" This also explains why some movies (those with an aspect ratio greater than 1.85:1) will have bars on the top and bottom even if you watch them on a widescreen TV. (For example, the two LOTR DVDs)


If you're watching a letterboxed movie on IFC (a 4:3 channel), getting a 16:9 television isn't going to magically make the picture fill up the screen. Even if you zoom it, you're still going to have bars on the top and bottom. The zoom will fill up the horizontal area on your screen, but will not eliminate the bars on the top and bottom.


The movies are definitely "watchable" but I personally NEVER zoom or stretch 4:3 content (I have a DLP, so burn-in isn't an issue). I'd rather watch a picture that isn't distorted.


Your questions are not specific to TWCNYC. I'm thinking that you'll find more information in the other forums on this site. Plus, it won't sidetrack this thread from the TWCNYC specific issues.


----------



## mrkaos

jergens, it' depends on your set's zoom. Some get rid of all black bars. As far as finding more info elsewhere, you are probably correct.


- JB


----------



## fryKing

fyi: I asked for the Pioneer box at the payment center on 23rd st in Manhattan, and the guy knew what I was talking about, but they didn't have any. I figure I'll wait a few months and try again.


Now, we need to get ESPN HD and MSG HD..I say we have a rally in front of corporate HQ.


----------



## mrkaos

they just didnt want to give you one fryking. I was there on sat and they brought one out and said they have over 150+ there. For some reason, they don't want to give them out. Say something like you need the DVI support or built in stretch modes.


- jb


----------



## gmmck

really fryking, what can we do to let them know there are many of us New Yorkers who want ESPM/MSG HD? someone we can email, call.. lets do it...;-)


----------



## jergans

Trust me, they know about the desire for ESPNHD. I'm not saying a petition won't work, but this is a national TWC issue, not one unique to TWCNYC. I'm quite certain that every TWC affiliate and the TWC national office have received an incredible volume of correspondence and phone calls requesting the station.


Why don't we have it? Either ESPN is being unreasonable with their requests or TWC is being unreasonable in not carrying the station.


I'm incredibly frustrated because I can't get a dish or RCN in my apartment. I've emailed and called TWCNYC (and national) frequently. They are working on it and I'm sure they'll work something out. Due to my complete lack of options (since going without cable isn't realistic for me), my only choice is to be patient.


----------



## Kingston

I get MSG-HD via Cablevision and I must say I am totally Unimpressed.

I have yet to see anything in widescreen or 720p. Just totally awfull.

You aint missing anything!

Kingston


----------



## Kingston

And as far as ESPN-HD ....dont hold your breath, because TW and Disney are fighting each other all the time...The bitterness between the two is Legendary...

Kingston


----------



## gmmck

hey kingston,


what would you say MSG HD compares to? FOX SD460?


----------



## broadwayblue

Kingston, have you watched a Rangers/Knicks home game? supposedly they are all broadcast in HD on MSG-HD.


----------



## drew138

Come on NYC!

---------

From Multichannel.com


Time Warner Cable is now offering Scientific-Atlanta Inc.'s "Explorer 8000HD" set-top, which includes an HDTV tuner and digital-video-recorder, in its Green Bay, Wis., division.


The MSO has more than 150,000 subscribers in that region.


S-A said it has shipped over 500,000 Explorer 8000 boxes to date.


----------



## drew138

As I read multichannel.com, I am reading a lot about how Cable Co's are looking to stave off churn from DBS companies by deploying HDTV rapidly. Does anyone else think that the lack of HDTV channels and deals in NYC stem from the fact that most customers can't really have a DBS due to apartments and difficulty in installing a dish?


Just curious,


Drew


----------



## jergans




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drew138_
> *As I read multichannel.com, I am reading a lot about how Cable Co's are looking to stave off churn from DBS companies by deploying HDTV rapidly. Does anyone else think that the lack of HDTV channels and deals in NYC stem from the fact that most customers can't really have a DBS due to apartments and difficulty in installing a dish?
> 
> 
> Just curious,
> 
> 
> Drew*



Don't think so. It's just a TWC issue. Does TWCNYC have significantly fewer HD stations than other TWC areas? Do any TWC areas have StarzHD or HDNet or CinemaxHD? I know that a few have INHD, but I think most TWC subscribers are in the same boat no matter where they are located.


----------



## anthonymoody




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drew138_
> *Come on NYC!
> 
> ---------
> 
> From Multichannel.com
> 
> 
> Time Warner Cable is now offering Scientific-Atlanta Inc.'s "Explorer 8000HD" set-top, which includes an HDTV tuner and digital-video-recorder, in its Green Bay, Wis., division.
> 
> 
> The MSO has more than 150,000 subscribers in that region.
> 
> 
> S-A said it has shipped over 500,000 Explorer 8000 boxes to date.*




Giddyup.. That's the one I'm waiting for!


TM


----------



## Sickman

I'm not impressed. TWC brought me the wrong box (3100 instead of pioneer), even though I specified I wanted the 3510 on the order. I have another appointment next week. Yes, I know this has happened to many others.


I can't use any stretch modes with the 3100 through component. Does anyone know if it's different for DVI?


On another matter, not much worth watching is in HD. The networks broadcast very little in HD and I don't watch that much network tv anyway. So far, all the sports I've seen are

4x3, except for the SEC title game Sat night, which was beautiful and only made me want more. ABC did the OU/KState game in 4x3. Discovery and PBS are beautiful to behold, but their shows just aren't doing it for me. HBO and SHO are nice, but that's not a lot of programming.


----------



## DjPiLL

Hey does anyone know if the 3510HD box will work on a Pioneer Plasma 503CMX (5002 card) using DVI?


----------



## mrkaos

i believe (not sure) that there are no stretch modes via dvi. with plasma this may be an issue for you. I would check in the plasma forum for more details as this is not just a twcnyc issue.


- JB


----------



## pciav




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DjPiLL_
> *Hey does anyone know if the 3510HD box will work on a Pioneer Plasma 503CMX (5002 card) using DVI?*



No it does not. The DVI port on the 5002 can not handle video resolution (480p, 720p, or 1080i). It will only recognize and process PC signals.


----------



## perrycampf




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Sickman_
> *I'm not impressed. TWC brought me the wrong box (3100 instead of pioneer), even though I specified I wanted the 3510 on the order. I have another appointment next week. Yes, I know this has happened to many others.*



FYI, the way I got my Pioneer 3510 was by going into the TWC customer service center on 23rd St. (just off 5th Ave.) and asking very nicely for one (and claiming I needed DVI). They were ready to give me one, but it turns out that they couldn't (since I live in Brooklyn, and there are apparently different batches of boxes), but the nice lady typed precisely what I wanted into the order screen for a service call, and the TWC tech showed up with the Pioneer at my door.


Hope this helps...


dpc


----------



## DjPiLL

Bah! Oh well... cause I just successfully got my hands on a Pioneer HD box as well. =(


Hrmmmmgh.


----------



## perrycampf




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jergans_
> *Don't think so. It's just a TWC issue. Does TWCNYC have significantly fewer HD stations than other TWC areas? Do any TWC areas have StarzHD or HDNet or CinemaxHD? I know that a few have INHD, but I think most TWC subscribers are in the same boat no matter where they are located.*



Not really. Looks like TWC is more aggressively rolling out HD offering in markets where DBS is more of a threat:


"Fox Sports Net plunged into the HDTV business last week with Time Warner Cable, launching high-definition programming across six networks that will cover 96 games over the next several months.


The rollout marked FSN's first foray into HDTV production for any of its regional sports networks. And it marks the largest mass deployment of regional HD content in the cable industry.


The Fox Sports Net regionals producing HDTV content: Fox Sports Net North, Fox Sports Net South, Fox Sports Net Southwest, Fox Sports Net West, West 2 and Sunshine Network.


The content will be seen on Time Warner systems serving Houston, San Antonio, Austin and Waco, Texas; Los Angeles, San Diego and Desert Cities, Calif.; Milwaukee and Green Bay, Wis.; Greensboro and Raleigh-Durham N.C.; Hawaii; Memphis; Minneapolis; and South Carolina."

(from multichannel.com)


dpc


----------



## Sickman

Does anyone know if the BCS bowl games will be broadcast widescreen and HD?


----------



## anthonymoody




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Sickman_
> *On another matter, not much worth watching is in HD. The networks broadcast very little in HD*




Umm, not sure which networks you're watching, but the big 3 broadcast *more* of their primetime schedule in HD than not. In fact, CBS is close to 100% from 8-11pm. I know you said you don't watch much network TV, but your statement was not accurate IMO.


TM


----------



## Sickman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by anthonymoody_
> *Umm, not sure which networks you're watching, but the big 3 broadcast *more* of their primetime schedule in HD than not. In fact, CBS is close to 100% from 8-11pm. I know you said you don't watch much network TV, but your statement was not accurate IMO.
> 
> 
> TM*



I only got it Saturday, and it is true I don't watch much prime time network television anyway, but Saturday night's ABC football game was not HD and Sunday's NFL football (Fox and CBS), Simpsons and 60 minutes were not HD. Am I doing something wrong or missing something here? I thought HD meant it had to fill the screen. When I see bars on the side, I interpret that as non-HD. Am I wrong there?


----------



## DjPiLL

Well... of course I tried the DVI port on the 5002 and the Pioneer... and I got the connect this to a HDTV set message. Blah.


But I did try out my SA8000 DVR and the two-tuner capability is SWEET. Now I am in anticipation for the SA8000HD. Does anyone know if the hi-def TWC DVR have the two tuner capability as well?


Also would the SA Hi-Def box work with DVI with the 5002? Assuming this STB box is only a few months away... i might just live with a component switcher for the time being.


----------



## rgrossman

I think I read that 2-tuners are standard in the 8000HD, (just as they are in the SD model). You can check out the Scientific Altanta website.


----------



## Maurice2

I live in midtown Manhattan.

The TWC cable coming out of the wall has already been split to accomodate an SDTV set and RoadRunner.

I am about to get a second TV (ED), which means, I think, that the cable connected to the SDTV set will have to be split to accomodate it.


Should I expect impeccable reception from both TVs, or will the quality of the reception be impaired by the splitting of the cable? (If so, is there anything that can be done to offset it?)


Thank you.


----------



## anthonymoody




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Sickman_
> *I only got it Saturday, and it is true I don't watch much prime time network television anyway, but Saturday night's ABC football game was not HD and Sunday's NFL football (Fox and CBS), Simpsons and 60 minutes were not HD. Am I doing something wrong or missing something here? I thought HD meant it had to fill the screen. When I see bars on the side, I interpret that as non-HD. Am I wrong there?*




Two things. First, you are correct: 'Real' HD will fill a 16x9 screen from left to right (it may not from top to bottom if the AR is wider than 16x9). The 701-713 channel slots will show SD programming (along with the usual 4x3 AR) upconverted if there is no HD version...which in some cases (NBC) results in noticeably higher PQ than 'normal' SD, but still obviously inferior to HD.


Second, as for football, it seems that only 1 game/day/network is in HD. May have to do with how many HD trucks are out there...can anyone who knows more about this chime in?


TM


----------



## rgrossman

Maurice, I've got 3 regular boxes, an HD box, a PVR and a Cable modem hooked up to mine, with no problems. If you have the same strength signal coming in from the street you should be fine.


----------



## Sickman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by anthonymoody_
> *
> 
> Second, as for football, it seems that only 1 game/day/network is in HD. May have to do with how many HD trucks are out there...can anyone who knows more about this chime in?
> 
> 
> TM*



uh, that's not going to be very cool on January 1 when each network will carry multiple bowl games or during early round NFL playoff weekends. Is there a resource to find out in advance which games will be HD?


----------



## mrkaos

Monday night football is always in HD and most nbc (might be cbs) games are. I don't know why this weekend it wasnt. Also espn games are HD we just don't get them. I doubt the networks are sharing "trucks".


- JB


----------



## droxse

CBS is HD on one NFL game a week(whichever one Greg Gumball and Phil Simms are doing). Because of how poor the Jets and Giants are doing, we seldom get the #1 game here in NYC.


----------



## jergans




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Sickman_
> *uh, that's not going to be very cool on January 1 when each network will carry multiple bowl games or during early round NFL playoff weekends. Is there a resource to find out in advance which games will be HD?*



ABC hasn't broadcast a single college game in HD this season. No announcement yet on the BCS games.


I think ESPN and ABC share trucks, so it's possible that both ABC playoff games will be in HD. All the Fox games will be in Fox Digital Widescreen. I'm not sure if all CBS playoff games will be in HD, but at least one each weekend will be. CBS has at least two trucks, since they did an SEC game and an NFL game in HD each week, so it's certainly possible for them to broadcast all of the AFC playoff games in HD.


Take a look at this forum for HDTV programming info.


----------



## Sickman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jergans_
> *ABC hasn't broadcast a single college game in HD this season. No announcement yet on the BCS games.
> 
> 
> I think ESPN and ABC share trucks, so it's possible that both ABC playoff games will be in HD. All the Fox games will be in Fox Digital Widescreen. I'm not sure if all CBS playoff games will be in HD, but at least one each weekend will be. CBS has at least two trucks, since they did an SEC game and an NFL game in HD each week, so it's certainly possible for them to broadcast all of the AFC playoff games in HD.
> 
> *



WTF? Ok, I'm new to this HD thing and maybe I haven't searched the forum properly, but this sounds like there are only 5 or 6 HD trucks in the whole damn country? That just sounds crazy to me. What are the networks doing with all their money? Paying the Friends? C'mon, buy some more HD trucks for what really matters!


What's Fox Digital Widescreen?


I'm really gonna flip if the Rose Bowl isn't HD. I mean, who wants to watch Michigan spank the Trojan crybabys in standared definition?


Don't mean to rant or take this out on you fine people here at the AVS Forum, but this is very disappointing, and I would wager I'm not the only one who feels this way.


----------



## jergans




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Sickman_
> *WTF? Ok, I'm new to this HD thing and maybe I haven't searched the forum properly, but this sounds like there are only 5 or 6 HD trucks in the whole damn country? That just sounds crazy to me. What are the networks doing with all their money? Paying the Friends? C'mon, buy some more HD trucks for what really matters!
> 
> 
> What's Fox Digital Widescreen?
> 
> 
> I'm really gonna flip if the Rose Bowl isn't HD. I mean, who wants to watch Michigan spank the Trojan crybabys in standared definition?
> 
> 
> Don't mean to rant or take this out on you fine people here at the AVS Forum, but this is very disappointing, and I would wager I'm not the only one who feels this way.*



You're not the only one who feels that way, but things are getting better. Eventually the networks will have the resources to broadcast every NFL game in HD, but it takes time and money to acquire the necessary resources. If you were under the impression that every sporting event was broadcast in HD, you were seriously mistaken. You should have done more research prior to investing in an HD set if this is a major issue.


If you were a shareholder of Disney, would you want them to spend a boatload of money on HD equipment for ABC and ESPN? How about if I told you that at present there are NO NIELSEN RATINGS FOR HD OR DIGITAL STATIONS? So, ABC/CBS/NBC/Fox is investing its money and it doesn't even know if it's helping ratings.


I love HD and I LOVE sports, but I've learned to be patient. We're early adopters and things aren't perfect right now. But I'm much happier watching 2 games in HD a week, plus one in FOX Widescreen (FOX does not broadcast in high definition. It broadcasts up to 480p. HD is either 720P or 1080i. Fox will broadcast in HD beginning next fall) than I would be if I had to watch everything in SD.


Plus, nearly every non-news (60 minutes, 20/20, etc) prime time show is broadcast in HD. I'm happy with the networks.


I'm PISSED at TWC. More networks are being added all the time (ESPNHD, StarzHD, INHD, CinemaxHD, etc) and TWC gives us an incredibly poor selection of HD channels.


----------



## Sickman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jergans_
> *If you were under the impression that every sporting event was broadcast in HD, you were seriously mistaken. You should have done more research prior to investing in an HD set if this is a major issue.
> *



No, I knew it wouldn't be _every_ sporting event, but I guess I kinda thought NFL football was a big deal and would get some first class technological attention.



> Quote:
> If you were a shareholder of Disney, would you want them to spend a boatload of money on HD equipment for ABC and ESPN?



I don't claim to know the cost of one of these trucks, but Disney spent $151 million on capital expenditures for their Media Networks division in 2002 (down from $207 million in 2001); over $1billion each year for the company as a whole. How much would, say, 5-10 of those trucks set them back? A rounding error, probably. Also, I think there'd be some return on that investment. For example, on Saturday night I primarily watched LSU blow out Georgia (yawn) on CBS because it was HD. I was much more interested in seeing undefeated OU get beat on ABC, but it was SD.


----------



## jergans

Sickman, this thread over in the programming forum is exactly on point with what we've been discussing here.


----------



## anthonymoody

I believe they do share trucks b/c they don't own them...3rd parties generally do, and they're leased for productions - especially in these still relatively early days.


I recall reading that the total fleet in the country recently went up, I think from 6 to 12 to 15 or something like that (I guess these numbers are out of date by now...but I do recall being surprised at how *low* the number was!). Also, don't forget that I believe it takes >1 truck to fully cover a game. That said, hang out in the HDTV programming forum...there are guys there who know a heck of a lot more about this than I do!!!


TM


----------



## Sickman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jergans_
> *Sickman, this thread over in the programming forum is exactly on point with what we've been discussing here.*



Thanks. I knew I couldn't be alone, although some of those forums have now degenerated into a BCS debate.


----------



## LisaM

I am on my second Pioneer 3510 box and am still having a problem. Curious as to whether anyone else is experiencing the same thing. At least 3-4 times per week, my box loses both the data guide and some channels. I have to reboot in order to bring back both. The first box was replaced about 2 weeks ago. That box had gotten so bad that I was rebooting 10-20 times per week. The new box is better but I am still losing channels, etc... Is anyone else experiencing this problem? TWC has tested my signal strength and says it is fine. The picture quality is good, too...


----------



## bigd86

What do you mean by "losing channels"?


----------



## Blue Rain

Hi,


I'm ordering TWC and need to know what box to ask for.There are quite a few mentioned in earlier posts and not sure which is which..


I would hate to have the tech come with the wrong box,thanks so much.


I have a Mitsubishi HDTV 65" model 65809 with component inputs for HD and Digital.


I live in Brooklyn NY 11209 which is BayRidge.


Thanks so much










Debra


PS: I will be ordering the HD package or whatever it's called.


----------



## LisaM

"Losing channels" means that, when I move from 704 to 705, all I get is a blank screen. Sometimes I can get the channel back by going to 706 and then going back to 705. More often, I can't tune in 705 until I reboot the box.


----------



## anthonymoody

FWIW I had to reboot my 3100HD a couple weeks ago b/c it'd lost all the program guide info. However, all the channels tuned in fine during this...


TM


----------



## bigd86




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LisaM_
> *"Losing channels" means that, when I move from 704 to 705, all I get is a blank screen. Sometimes I can get the channel back by going to 706 and then going back to 705. More often, I can't tune in 705 until I reboot the box.*



Strange. I have the Pioneer 3510, and have had it for as long as TWC has offered it, and I have never encountered this particular problem.

Sounds like a bad box, even though I believe you said this is not your first one


----------



## Sickman

Little help? I got the Pioneer 3510 HD box yesterday to replace the SA3100 TWCNYC brought me last week. I tried to use the DVI out to my Panasonic TH-50PHD6UY plasma with the DVI blade. No joy. I get the following message on Input 1 on my plasma:


"Please connect the set-top to an HDTV set. See the operating instructions."


Now, we know that this is an HDTV set, so why the message and no DVI signal? The 3510 works fine through component. Presumably, the box is sending some kind of signal becuase the message is displayed. Similarly, the plasma must be reading something because the message shows up.


I've tried shutting everything down and rebooting, etc. I haven't called TWC yet (which I'll do tomorrow, but I'm not optimistic).


The TWC tech said the DVI-out on the box is disabled and he had seen this message before. He didn't seem to know how the problem had been resolved in these prior experiences. When I ordered the box, TWC said it was DVI enabled.


I'm baffled. I specifically wanted the 3510 to use the DVI. Does anyone else have a pioneer 3510 hooked up through DVI to a Panasonic commercial plasma? Anyone else have this problem on a Panasonic or any other set?


----------



## Sickman

Little help? I got the Pioneer 3510 HD box yesterday to replace the SA3100 TWCNYC brought me last week. I tried to use the DVI out to my Panasonic TH-50PHD6UY plasma with the DVI blade. No joy. I get the following message on Input 1 on my plasma:


"Please connect the set-top to an HDTV set. See the operating instructions."


Now, we know that this is an HDTV set, so why the message and no DVI signal? The 3510 works fine through component. Presumably, the box is sending some kind of signal becuase the message is displayed. Similarly, the plasma must be reading something because the message shows up.


I've tried shutting everything down and rebooting, etc. I haven't called TWC yet (which I'll do tomorrow, but I'm not optimistic).


The TWC tech said the DVI-out on the box is disabled and he had seen this message before. He didn't seem to know how the problem had been resolved in these prior experiences. When I ordered the box, TWC said it was DVI enabled.


I'm baffled. I specifically wanted the 3510 to use the DVI. Does anyone else have a pioneer 3510 hooked up through DVI to a Panasonic commercial plasma? Anyone else have this problem on a Panasonic or any other set?


----------



## MikeNY718

Yes, I had the exact same problem on my Philips 60PP9502 rear projection set.


No idea what the problem is though, but some HDTVs just aren't working with the 3510's DVI connection.


----------



## Sickman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by MikeNY718_
> *Yes, I had the exact same problem on my Philips 60PP9502 rear projection set.
> 
> 
> No idea what the problem is though, but some HDTVs just aren't working with the 3510's DVI connection.*



Did you find a solution? I only have one component input and really need the DVI to avoid having to switch through my receiver (don't want to buy 2 extra component cables).


----------



## mrkaos

the problem (which has been discussed in the RPTV forum) with the DVI is being resolved by pioneer. Supposedly they already have the code written and it is in the testing phase. It may or may not work depending on the display currently. If you search in the RPTV forum you will find a large thread regarding this and I believe I posted a link to it already in this thread. I will double check later when I have more time and edit this post.


- JB


----------



## DjPiLL

Sickman:


I am in the same boat. Got the Pioneer box to use DVI and its a no-go. I have a Pioneer 503CMX and I was told DVI does not work on the 5002 video card for my plasma. I think it works with the aurora card... however the aurora card does not pass the signal through DVI natively... so it kinda defeats the benefit of DVI.


I am still glad I got the Pioneer box though... i hear its a much better box anyways.


Oh... and good luck dealing with Time Warner. They will just say they dont support DVI. Its not in any of their documentation.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DjPiLL_
> *Sickman:
> 
> 
> Oh... and good luck dealing with Time Warner. They will just say they dont support DVI. Its not in any of their documentation.*



Not quite correct. TWCNYC's web site _does_ refer to the 3510's DVI output feature. It is not disabled, but it is incompatible with many but not all DVI-equipped TVs. The 3510's DVI incompatibility problem has been thoroughly aired in several threads, especially Error message when connecting, etc. .


----------



## Blue Rain

Is the 3510 the latest box for HDTV's with only component imputs?


----------



## sspector

I have a 3510 hooked up to a Fujitsu plasma. When the cable (TWC)company first came out the dvi didn't work and they were going to sent another tech out. I began fooling around and found a menu item on the plasma dispay that needed to be set to accept the DVI input in place of one of the RGB inputs. All began working.


----------



## mrkaos




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Blue Rain_
> *Is the 3510 the latest box for HDTV's with only component imputs?*



The box has DVI, Component, and Composite video outs. No coax.


----------



## Blue Rain

Finally, a answer!


Thankyou so much MrKaos!


Blue


----------



## orbeyonde

Right now I have 2 cable boxes hooked up to my TV, SA8000 for DVR and SA3100HD for HD. Im sick of having to use 2 boxes and not being able to record HD material. I have heard that the Scientific Atlanta 8000HD has been released by TW in Minnesota. Anyone heard anything about when the 8000HD will be coming to NYC.


----------



## rgrossman

Officially it's 1st Quarter, 2004. Someone reported that a CSR said the first week of 2004, but I suspect that s/he was mistaken or mis-heard.


----------



## drew138

Not a lot of new news to report around here lately since we all got Discovery HD, so I thought I would add that TWC in CA is adding INHD and, get this, HDNET this month! This is the first I've heard of any TWC division adding HDNET.


Here is the thread....

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=328620 


Very interesting. Looks like it's time for us to start our Petition!


Drew


----------



## drew138

Upon further research, it looks like this is a corporate deal. Now I am psyched!

http://www.hd.net/2003-prarchive/2003-12-16-01.html 


---------------------------

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE


Contacts:

Time Warner Cable HDNet

Keith Cocozza Mark Cuban
[email protected] [email protected] 

203-351-2039


Time Warner Cable Adds HDNet And HDNet Movies To High-Def Lineup


Bolsters Robust High Definition Offering and Helps to Create New HD Destination Tier for Time Warner Cable Customers


STAMFORD, CT, December 16, 2003 -- Time Warner Cable today announced a carriage agreement with HDNet and HDNet Movies for inclusion in its high definition programming line up. The two channels will accompany iN DEMAND's two INHD channels on a high definition destination tier, available to Time Warner Cable HD customers at an incremental retail cost.


Time Warner Cable will continue to deliver its robust HD basic lineup at no additional charge, which includes high definition programming from ABC, NBC, CBS, FOX, PBS, WB, UPN, HBO, Showtime, Discovery HD Theater and select Fox Sports regional sports networks.


"HDNet's collection of live, original and licensed high definition programming is a perfect addition to our burgeoning HD offering," said Chuck Ellis, executive vice president and chief marketing officer for Time Warner Cable. "Creating a premium HDTV tier is the next logical step as we continue to deliver on our promise to provide customers with the best in choice, value and control available for high definition programming."


Launched in September of 2001, HDNet became the world's first national television network broadcasting all of its programming in spectacular 1080i high definition. HDNet produces and televises more original high definition than any other domestic network. Original HDNet series include "HDNet World Report," "Across America," "HDNet Concert Series," "True Music," the "NHL on HDNet," the "MLS on HDNet," and "Higher Definition."


"With more original programming shot in HD than any other network, and with more movies premiering in HD (and in their Original Aspect Ratio) than any other network, we're excited to be partnering with Time Warner Cable, to bring HDNet and HDNet Movies to their HD customers," said Mark Cuban, president and co-founder of HDNet.


Time Warner Cable is growing its high-definition programming line-up by expanding the number of value-added HD channels that have standard definition counterparts already being offered, and by adding new premium high-definition services. Time Warner Cable is not charging additional fees for its value-added HD programming. It will offer premium HD services in a destination tier at an incremental retail cost. Currently, Time Warner Cable carries more high definition programming than any other cable operator.


Time Warner Cable currently makes high-definition television capable set-top boxes available to 98 percent of its customer base. Time Warner Cable owns and manages cable systems serving 10.9 million subscribers in 27 states, which include some of the most technologically advanced, best-clustered cable systems in the country with more than 75% of the Company's customers in systems of 300,000 subscribers or more. Utilizing a fully upgraded advanced cable network and a steadfast commitment to providing consumers with choice, value and world-class customer service, Time Warner Cable is an industry leader in delivering advanced products and services such as video on demand, high definition television, high-speed data, wireless home networking and digital video recorders. Time Warner Cable is a subsidiary of Time Warner Inc.


HDNet, ( www.hd.net ), the leader in high definition broadcasting, produces and televises more hours of original HDTV sports, entertainment and news programming each week than any other network. Original HDNet series include the groundbreaking HDNet World Report, Across America, True Music, HDNet Concert Series, Bikini Destinations, Get Out, and Higher Definition - Celebrity Interviews. Licensed programming includes series from Paramount, Warner Brothers and Sony. HDNet Movies broadcasts 24/7 full-length feature films from Warner Bros, New Line, Paramount, MGM, Buena Vista, Lions Gate, Artisan and Sony Pictures Television. HDNet Movies also features movies produced and finished in true 1080i high-definition. Live HDNet sports productions include National Hockey League games, Major League Soccer games, The HDNet Horse Racing Challenge, CART auto racing, Boxing Explosion, and college football and basketball games. Co-founded by Mark Cuban, owner of the Dallas Mavericks, and General Manager Philip Garvin, the HDNet networks are also available on Charter Communications, Insight Communications, DIRECTV, DISH Network, and several NCTC cable affiliate companies.


----------



## LisaM

This would really be great. I saw HDNet at my parents' home in Florida and the sports broadcasts are really great.


Interesting that CA has The WB and we still do not.


Hopefully, HDNet will be the first of several new channels added....soon.


----------



## pciav

I'm really starting to hate TWC-NYC... Why are we so behind?


----------



## BelB64

This has nothing to do with high def but it might be a DISASTER for twc-nyc sports fans. There is a scroll running on the weather channel that says basically tht cablevision has denied a TWC-NYC request to renew MSG and FSNY and the contract expires Jan. 1/2004. It also said if it's not resolved the stations would disappear from the cable lineup and we would all get a $2 amonth reimbursement. That would mean no Knicks, Rangers and Mets for everyone in Manhattan except for RCN and satellite customers. This HAS to be a bluff. I don't see how those sports franchises could allow this.


----------



## anthonymoody

Oh come on we're not that far behind. Of all the ones they carry overall:

"ABC, NBC, CBS, FOX, PBS, WB, UPN, HBO, Showtime, Discovery HD Theater and select Fox Sports regional sports networks. "


...the only ones we don't have yet are WB, UPN and the Fox stuff. And now InHD of course. Clearly the glass is at least half full, especially since WB and UPN show so little HD.


My biggest question is this: they say we'll get these "at an incremental retail cost."


Any thoughts? Don't get me wrong, this is great news, and a great find Drew, thanks! But I wonder how much they'll start to charge us as they add more?


TM


----------



## LisaM

BelB64: That sounds a lot like what happened to Cablevision and the YES Network, which precluded a lot of NYC viewers from watching the Yankees for a year.


----------



## pciav

Anthony,


TWC is a joke. How do other TWC's around the country have things that we do not? Why are Austin, Texas and Kansas City ahead of NYC when it comes to HD? It just doesn't make sense. You get Fox in HD? I don't. I get channel 705 in whopping 480i WS format, not even 480p. What about INHD, HDNET, WB, UPN, Starz, Cinemax, TMC, ESPN, MSG, & FSNY? INHD is the biggest joke of all since TWC is an investor in the company. I for one would gladly pay to have all the content available. The glass is half full, but it should be overflowing here in NY.


----------



## marcos_p

I just got something in the mail about TWC NYC increasing my massive monthly bill by $5.00/month. I don't know what to do since I will want the HD PVR as soon as it's available and I will want the new HD movie tier. I will need another job to afford all this technology.

I wonder if other TWCs around the country are also in the process of increasing rates...


----------



## mrkaos

They increase at this time every year. Why do you think they added Discovery HD recently and several other channels (non-hd). "It's our money at work" right? All a big scam, but as far as cable goes, I have seen sooooooooo much worst.


- JB


----------



## DjPiLL

I will be the first to say... if TWC ceases broadcast of FoxSports and MSG... I am officially done with them and ill give RCN a call.


----------



## jergans




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by anthonymoody_
> *Oh come on we're not that far behind. Of all the ones they carry overall:
> 
> "ABC, NBC, CBS, FOX, PBS, WB, UPN, HBO, Showtime, Discovery HD Theater and select Fox Sports regional sports networks. "
> 
> 
> ...the only ones we don't have yet are WB, UPN and the Fox stuff. And now InHD of course. Clearly the glass is at least half full, especially since WB and UPN show so little HD.
> 
> 
> My biggest question is this: they say we'll get these "at an incremental retail cost."
> 
> 
> Any thoughts? Don't get me wrong, this is great news, and a great find Drew, thanks! But I wonder how much they'll start to charge us as they add more?
> 
> 
> TM*



I disagree. TWCNYC's HD offerings are among the skimpiest of any TWC affiliate (some affiliates may have the same number of stations as we do, but I doubt any have fewer and plenty have more).


The worst part of it is that HDTV does not seem to be a priority at all with TWCNYC. Today it took me 25 minutes before I was connected with someone who I was told "might" know something about an announcement regarding an HD Tier. Actually, "connected" is the incorrect word. I left a message for a woman in public affairs who then left me a message saying, that "it must have been a Time Warner Cable corporate announcement and that TWCNYC didn't have any information at this point."


I understand the way corporations work and that it takes time for information to trickle out. But Time Warner Cable is headquartered in Stamford, Conn, a stone's throw from NYC. And Time Warner is headquartered here. Why do TWC affiliates in San Diego and Cincinatti have these channels added weeks or months before we do? Why are they able to speak to competent customer service reps, when we have to waste the better part of an hour being transferred from operator to operator before speaking to someone who knows something about HDTV? Can you remember a single example of TWCNYC being the "first" at ANYTHING? I mean, TWC Hawaii had the PVR (non-HD model) in March of this year. We had to wait until August or September.


I've said this before: We're paying upwards of $100 a month to TWCNYC for cable (and internet) service. We deserve competent help and an HD lineup that matches that of other TWC affiliates.


----------



## pciav

What jergans said...Ditto.


----------



## cybertec

got notice today, TW rates increase FEB 1, 04, I hope they expand the HDTV programing.


----------



## Sickman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DjPiLL_
> *I will be the first to say... if TWC ceases broadcast of FoxSports and MSG... I am officially done with them and ill give RCN a call.*



Anyone know what HD box RCN uses? DVI? DVR?


----------



## John Mason

Rcn.com, in its HDTV section spells out their latest hardware. I have RCN's Motorola 5100 (non DVR & DVI) with the 4-channel HD tier plus NBC, ABC, PBS, Fox (480i/p). Some NYC areas can get a new Motorola DVR/converter now, but not sure if it has active DVI. (Search for the recent local RCN thread title, where someone has a brief review of the RCN DVR/converter.) If TWC kicks in all those announced new channels one of these years, I'd drop the RCN tier and add TWC's HD tier to my current 'it's all here' subscription, which now duplicates all but three RCN HD channels (2 HDNets, ESPN-HD). -- John


----------



## DjPiLL

Biggest drawback for me right now on RCN is the lack of CBS-HD. Anyone that uses RCN have any idea when they are releasing this?


----------



## mbratman

I originally thought Los Angeles was behind NYC in programming. This is our current lineup.


Discovery HD Theater

KCBS (Broadcast)

KABC (Broadcast)

KNBC (Broadcast)

KCET (Broadcast)

KTTV (Broadcast)


HBO HDTV

Showtime HDTV


HDTV Plus


For just $9.95 per month (plus the small monthly fee for equipment) HDTV fans will enjoy INHD and INHD2. Plus, additional channels like HDNet and HDNet Movies will be added soon.


INHD

INHD2

HDNet

HDNet Movies


----------



## anthonymoody

Actually, the biggest drawback to RCN is that financially they're in disastrous shape and could go away in the blink of an eye. They are literally hemoraging cash and about to run out. They'll obviously file chapter for protection but the prospects are bleak at best. Check the financials, and the stock. I wouldn't touch them with a 10 foot pole personally.


And for those who continue to carp about TWCNYC being slower on the HD channel uptake than other TWC outlets, I say you need to do some research.


First...

"How do other TWC's around the country have things that we do not? Why are Austin, Texas and Kansas City ahead of NYC when it comes to HD? It just doesn't make sense. You get Fox in HD? I don't."


They get the channels first b/c they do NOT have massive channel additions (and duplication) for spanish, chinese and japanese language broadcasts and dubs as we do, which suck up bandwidth here and makes adding *any* channel a bigger strain. Have you checked your 500, 800 and 900 tier channels lately? Count how many there are that are not in english. You'll be surprised. And no, the vast majority of those channels are NOT in markets like San Antonio. A quick look at the channel guide on the TWC SA website shows you that. They have about 11 dedicated foreign language channels not counting HBO-L (Austin has 10, LA has 34), a fraction of what we have, which is 66 based on rough count. And don't think those channels don't eat bandwidth here.


It's a benefit of living in the largest melting pot on earth. The consequence is that bandwidth here is far more constrained than elsewhere and it makes adding *any* channel, HD or otherwise, difficult. Don't like it? Move. Or cancel your service. Or call and complain.


Further, NO ONE gets Fox in HD, b/c they have not started HD broadcasts yet and wont until next year. It's the Fox *Sports* channels you're talking about. And have you looked at the stuff they're showing?


I reiterate. Look at the *entire* list of HD channels available in the entire TWC system. InHD and HDNet represent a minority of HD programming. And they're coming here, trust me. How you can not see the glass as half full is beyond me.


TM


----------



## jergans




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by anthonymoody_
> *Actually, the biggest drawback to RCN is that financially they're in disastrous shape and could go away in the blink of an eye. They are literally hemoraging cash and about to run out. They'll obviously file chapter for protection but the prospects are bleak at best. Check the financials, and the stock. I wouldn't touch them with a 10 foot pole personally.
> 
> 
> And for those who continue to carp about TWCNYC being slower on the HD channel uptake than other TWC outlets, I say you need to do some research.
> 
> 
> First...
> 
> "How do other TWC's around the country have things that we do not? Why are Austin, Texas and Kansas City ahead of NYC when it comes to HD? It just doesn't make sense. You get Fox in HD? I don't."
> 
> 
> They get the channels first b/c they do NOT have massive channel additions (and duplication) for spanish, chinese and japanese language broadcasts and dubs as we do, which suck up bandwidth here and makes adding *any* channel a bigger strain. Have you checked your 500, 800 and 900 tier channels lately? Count how many there are that are not in english. You'll be surprised. And no, the vast majority of those channels are NOT in markets like San Antonio. A quick look at the channel guide on the TWC SA website shows you that. They have about 11 dedicated foreign language channels not counting HBO-L (Austin has 10, LA has 34), a fraction of what we have, which is 66 based on rough count. And don't think those channels don't eat bandwidth here.
> 
> 
> It's a benefit of living in the largest melting pot on earth. The consequence is that bandwidth here is far more constrained than elsewhere and it makes adding *any* channel, HD or otherwise, difficult. Don't like it? Move. Or cancel your service. Or call and complain.
> 
> 
> Further, NO ONE gets Fox in HD, b/c they have not started HD broadcasts yet and wont until next year. It's the Fox *Sports* channels you're talking about. And have you looked at the stuff they're showing?
> 
> 
> I reiterate. Look at the *entire* list of HD channels available in the entire TWC system. InHD and HDNet represent a minority of HD programming. And they're coming here, trust me. How you can not see the glass as half full is beyond me.
> 
> 
> TM*



You're missing the main point of my argument. I can be incredibly patient. And I'm aware of the bandwidth issues.


What I can't stand is that no one at TWCNYC knows anything about HDTV programming. Did you know that I wrote the President of Time Warner Cable (about a variety of issues, not all HD related, though some were) because TWCNYC was completeley non-responsive? He personally had someone from TWCNYC call me. The woman was VERY responsive about my billing and installation issues, but she said, "I don't know anything about HD programming and I'm not sure who does."


Look, someone is responsible for programming decisions at TWCNYC. I'm not demanding to speak with that person. But when your corporate office issues a press release announcing the addition of certain stations, I think I'm justified in expecting at least one person I speak with to at least be aware of the damn release! If the first CS rep that answers doesn't known about it, fine. But when I call the public affairs department and they don't know, I think they just don't give a s**t.


TWCNYC's pathetic (no, that's not too strong a word) customer service runs up and down the chain. I'll share some stories:


1. Twice I wasted Saturday's waiting for a DVR box to be delivered. Worse, I was billed for two months of DVR service when I didn't have the box. WORSE, when I called billing, they said they would take off the past months charges, but would not take it off for the upcoming month because, "I could pickup a box myself and if I chose not to, they'd adjust the bill at the end of the month." Of course, I'd have to keep calling to rectify that problem.


2. When the guy came to hook up my HD box, he told me that S-video provided a better HD picture than component. ARE YOU KIDDING ME? It's not possible to receive an HD signal with S-Video!!! Can you imagine if I didn't know what I was doing? Do you know how many friends I have who have their HD boxes connected to their HD sets with S-video? THEY THINK THEY'RE WATCHING HDTV!!!


3. How many of us specifically requested (and promised) a Pioneer box and were delivered an SA box?


Do you see my point? I know people ***** about the customer service woes of cell phone companies, land line companies, satellite companies and more. But TWCNYC has been the worst by far. I know that mistakes happen. I can excuse them. But when someone I'm paying $100 a month to continues to make ridiculous errors with me, when I can't speak to a knowledgeable CS representative, I'm convinced that TWCNYC just doesn't care. They don't care about their customers in general (hey, no one in NYC can get satellite anyway, not many can get RCN, so why should they care?), why would they possibly care about the small number of HD subscribers.


----------



## pciav




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by anthonymoody_
> *...They get the channels first b/c they do NOT have massive channel additions (and duplication) for spanish, chinese and japanese language broadcasts and dubs as we do, which suck up bandwidth here and makes adding *any* channel a bigger strain. Have you checked your 500, 800 and 900 tier channels lately? Count how many there are that are not in english. You'll be surprised...*



I am not surprised and well aware of it and to tell you the truth, sick and tired of it. Don't even want to get started or go there.



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by anthonymoody_
> *...It's a benefit of living in the largest melting pot on earth. The consequence is that bandwidth here is far more constrained than elsewhere and it makes adding *any* channel, HD or otherwise, difficult. Don't like it? Move. Or cancel your service. Or call and complain....*



I do not see it as a benefit but as a hindrance. I have cancelled my service with TWC in the past and would not hesitate to do it again as soon as there is a worthwhile alternative. As stated before, I would not have a problem paying more for the content. I already give them $140+ a month (two HD Boxes, one PVR, and RR). I have called to complain, but like jergans can not believe the incompetence and lack of customer service skills.



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by anthonymoody_
> *...
> 
> Further, NO ONE gets Fox in HD, b/c they have not started HD broadcasts yet and wont until next year. It's the Fox *Sports* channels you're talking about. And have you looked at the stuff they're showing?
> 
> 
> I reiterate. Look at the *entire* list of HD channels available in the entire TWC system. InHD and HDNet represent a minority of HD programming. And they're coming here, trust me. How you can not see the glass as half full is beyond me.....*



Anthony, sorry but I was being sarcastic regarding Fox. You listed them under HD... Fox Sports NY is a different story. I already said I see the glass as half full, but feel it should be overflowing.


----------



## drew138

A lot of controversey here on the board re: TWCNYC.


You should remember that TWCNYC is split between upper and lower manhattan and that it is one of the largest systems in the country. The billing systems that support the operations are old and antiquated, and don't have the flexibility to handel simple, let alone, complex billing issues like adding an HD Teir. All of this means lot's of cooridination and to some extent politics since adding a channel means adding a channel on upper and lower manhattan. Plus they try to cooridiante SI and other subscribers in the 5 bouroughs. Smaller systems have much more flexibility. Austin, KC are Comcast joint ventures and have a whole differenct set of processes, even though they are both "operated" by TWC.


Drew


PS: This is not an excuse for not having reps' be briefed on major Press Releases related to the future of digital television!


----------



## drew138

On another topic, I surprised that the Cablevision news isn't causing more of a stir. I would hope that the real issue is the cost of adding the MSG HD channel to the TWCNYC systems. There is also a lot of rumors going around that TWC will buy Cablevision in the near term and TWC probably doesn't want to do to much to help an acquisition target improve revenues that will in turn make the target more expensive to purchase. It's like paying $150.00 for a Car CD Changer so that you can have the Dealer charge you $500 for it when you buy the car. Bad analogy, oh well.


Anyway, I wouldn't expect that this issue to get resolved easily or quickly. Remember when ABC was pulled from the TWCNYC systems a few years ago?


Lastly, and new contract that is signed without the HD versions of these channels would be insane! I can't tell you how I hate to have that "Available in High Definition" logo appear accross the screen. Especially since the digital broadcast of MSG is already so terrible.


Come on TWC, get it together on this one!


Drew


----------



## drew138

Sorry for so many posts, but I'm trying to keep them on discrete topics.


Has anyone actually purchased/subscribed to the new Teir of service that was touted recently? Is there a new HD challenl that shows up on the program guide? Are people happy with it? Is this the Teir that is being refererred to in the MSG/Fox Sports Net arguments?


Drew


----------



## kwokpot

Hello forum! I have been lurking around for a couple of months, and now a registered member!


UWS of Manhattan here, and expecting BOTH a Sat. delivery of my new Sammy HLN467 & TWC conversion to digital cable!!! Can't wait, but have some basic questions I hope someone can answer.


I currently have SD Analog Cable with RCN (Microwave building reception - we have not upgraded to RCN Digital) About 3 yrs ago I completely renovated my apt., and had the cable wires buried in the walls and ceiling of my apt to all rooms where I have TV ( 4 TVs going here) Not thinking way ahead, I utilized RG59 coaxial cable in the walls, with a small access panel where the main RCN cable comes into the apt, where it goes into a good quality splitter and more RG59 cable to the other rooms in the ceiling. Although I can I have the option of Sat. receiption, I am choosing TWC Digital ( TWC is running special deals as we speak)


Question - can I still utilize the RG59 coaxial cables in my ceiling/walls for my new TWC digital recieption? Can TWC just hook into my splitter? Or do they have to re-wire my WHOLE apt with RG6 and/or fiber optic cable? I don't quite understand, nor have I read anything that plainly explains what type of cabling is used to transmit the signal.


If TWC dows have to re-wire, will their NYC installers crawl around ceiling crawl spaces to hide wiring? I am willing to pay extra for professional installation if required. I just HATE to have wiring stapled all over my walls, when I went through the trouble of hiding everything 3 yrs ago!


Can someone asnwer my questions? I know I will have many more coming up!


Anthony


----------



## kwokpot

Hello forum! I have been lurking around for a couple of months, and now a registered member!


UWS of Manhattan here, and expecting BOTH a Sat. delivery of my new Sammy HLN467 & TWC conversion to digital cable!!! Can't wait, but have some basic questions I hope someone can answer.


I currently have SD Analog Cable with RCN (Microwave building reception - we have not upgraded to RCN Digital) About 3 yrs ago I completely renovated my apt., and had the cable wires buried in the walls and ceiling of my apt to all rooms where I have TV ( 4 TVs going here) Not thinking way ahead, I utilized RG59 coaxial cable in the walls, with a small access panel where the main RCN cable comes into the apt, where it goes into a good quality splitter and more RG59 cable to the other rooms in the ceiling. Although I can I have the option of Sat. receiption, I am choosing TWC Digital ( TWC is running special deals as we speak)


Question - can I still utilize the RG59 coaxial cables in my ceiling/walls for my new TWC digital recieption? Can TWC just hook into my splitter? Or do they have to re-wire my WHOLE apt with RG6 and/or fiber optic cable? I don't quite understand, nor have I read anything that plainly explains what type of cabling is used to transmit the signal.


If TWC dows have to re-wire, will their NYC installers crawl around ceiling crawl spaces to hide wiring? I am willing to pay extra for professional installation if required. I just HATE to have wiring stapled all over my walls, when I went through the trouble of hiding everything 3 yrs ago!


Can someone asnwer my questions? I know I will have many more coming up!


Anthony


----------



## broadwayblue

if TWC ceases broadcasts of MSG on Jan 1 they will be ceasing my account as well. on a brighter note, i agree with drew138 in that any new contract must include the transmission rights to MSG-HD in addition to the basic MSG channel. as a Rangers season ticket holder and life long fan i am hoping they work this all out in the next two weeks...or i'll be saving a bunch of $$$ and listening to a lot of Rangers road games over NHL radio.


----------



## perrycampf

Confirmation of 1Q 2004 for the SA 8000HD (or some HD-DVR):
http://www3.twcnyc.com/NASApp/CS/Con...technical#faq6 


Apologies for the cross-post to those that read the Yahoo group...


dpc


----------



## drew138

kwokpot, hard to say on the RG59. My digital cable worked fine, but when I upgraded to HDTV, I had to replace my coax cables to get a clear signal on the HDTV channels. If all the cable runs are clean and have good splices and connectors, I would think you would be fine in the apartment.


I can assure you that you do not want TWC to rewire you apartment. They will not crawl through ceiling spaces, they will staple cable to you walls and they will doing so while dragging mud in off the streets. The last guy here had a staple stuck in his timberland boots and scratched the he!! out of my hardwood floors. Many, if not the majority, of these installers are contractors, and not TWC employees. Not that this makes much of a difference anyway. These guys all have a set number of appointments and they try to get in and out fast. Some of them are very nice, but rare.


My recommendation would be to have the guy hook up TWC cable into your splitter and see if your cable/splitter/connections work in the apartment. If not, have him spool off 20-50 ft of coax and just run it direct to your TV from the main line to see if that works. You want to at least make sure you have a good signal coming into the apartment. If so, say goodbye to the installer and call a private wiring company to rewire the apartment.


Good luck


Drew


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by kwokpot_
> *
> 
> Question - can I still utilize the RG59 coaxial cables in my ceiling/walls for my new TWC digital recieption? Can TWC just hook into my splitter? Or do they have to re-wire my WHOLE apt with RG6 and/or fiber optic cable?
> 
> 
> If TWC dows have to re-wire, will their NYC installers crawl around ceiling crawl spaces to hide wiring? I am willing to pay extra for professional installation if required. I just HATE to have wiring stapled all over my walls, when I went through the trouble of hiding everything 3 yrs ago!
> 
> *



Anthony -- I second Drew's comments and add that the cabling in my apartment, a mixture of RG59 and RG6, most of it installed 25 years ago by TWC's predecessor, Manhattan Cable TV, did not require any changes when I upgraded to DTV a few years ago and when I added HDTV earlier this year.


With your new Sammy TV, be sure that TWC is installing one of its HDTV set-top boxes (the SA 3100HD or the Pioneer 3510HD), not its standard DTV box. You're probably better off with the Pio box since it, and not the SA model, can be configured to output a 720p signal that matches the Sammy's native resolution and has a DVI output jack (that, however, is not yet compatible with the Sammy DLP sets).


----------



## kwokpot

Thanks to both Drew138 and Manatus for your help. Some more questions.


Are the digital coaxial outputs on both the SA & Pioneer STB's active?


Where, if at all used by TWC, are Digital fiber optic cables used within the setup?


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by kwokpot_
> *Thanks to both Drew138 and Manatus for your help. Some more questions.
> 
> 
> Are the digital coaxial outputs on both the SA & Pioneer STB's active?
> 
> 
> Where, if at all used by TWC, are Digital fiber optic cables used within the setup?*



I'm not sure what you mean by "digital coaxial outputs." If you're referring to audio, both boxes have active digital audio jacks. Both boxes use component jacks to output SD/HD video and S-Video jacks to output SD. TWCNYC's web site has connection diagrams for both boxes. TWC does not use any fiber optic cables within customers' residences.


----------



## kwokpot




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Manatus_
> *I'm not sure what you mean by "digital coaxial outputs." If you're referring to audio, both boxes have active digital audio jacks. Both boxes use component jacks to output SD and HD video and SVideo jacks to output SD. TWCNYC's web site has connection diagrams for both boxes. TWC does not use any fiber optic cables within customer's residences.*





Thanks again, Manatus, you answered my questions exactly. I did download the STB's guides, but none of them refered to the digital audio out jacks, so I wasn't sure if they were active.


I'm also also more releived about the cabling issues. I'm pretty knowledgable about AV stuff, but I never really got a clear understanding of the cabling issues.


----------



## anthonymoody




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jergans_
> *...What I can't stand is that no one at TWCNYC knows anything about HDTV programming.*




Maybe if you tried Bob Watson's office like some of the rest of us you'd get an answer that satisfies you. Do a search...



TM


----------



## anthonymoody




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pciav_
> *I am not surprised and well aware of it and to tell you the truth, sick and tired of it. Don't even want to get started or go there.*




Like I said, if NYC is not to your liking, moving is always an option for you. There are plenty of places where all the people are just like you. Maybe those places even get more HD than we do. Have fun.


TM


----------



## pciav




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by anthonymoody_
> *Like I said, if NYC is not to your liking, moving is always an option for you. There are plenty of places where all the people are just like you. Maybe those places even get more HD than we do. Have fun.
> 
> 
> TM*



Born and raised here and will move when I am damn ready to. Who are you to decide what is good for me. What exactly do mean by "all the people are just like you" You do not even know me and I would watch my words if I were you. Did I attack you personally, don't think so. Geez. Happy Holidays.


----------



## beatles6




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by BelB64_
> *This has nothing to do with high def but it might be a DISASTER for twc-nyc sports fans. There is a scroll running on the weather channel that says basically tht cablevision has denied a TWC-NYC request to renew MSG and FSNY and the contract expires Jan. 1/2004. It also said if it's not resolved the stations would disappear from the cable lineup and we would all get a $2 amonth reimbursement. That would mean no Knicks, Rangers and Mets for everyone in Manhattan except for RCN and satellite customers. This HAS to be a bluff. I don't see how those sports franchises could allow this.*




I doubt it is a bluff when it comes to Cablevision. Remember they did not carry an entire season of Yankees games because they couldn't reach an agreement with the YES network. Just as Dolan has destroyed the Knicks and Rangers he seeks to do the same to the fans that pay the freight.


----------



## broadwayblue

the problem is Cablevision is trying to get TWC to carry their Metro Channels which TWC wants to dump. So Cablevision is trying to package all the channels together. all i know is they have 11 days to work this all out.


----------



## DjPiLL

Is this situation documented anywhere in the news or on the web? This forum is the first place I am hearing this. Does anyone have a real link to this story?


----------



## kwokpot




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Manatus_
> *Anthony -- I second Drew's comments and add that the cabling in my apartment, a mixture of RG59 and RG6, most of it installed 25 years ago by TWC's predecessor, Manhattan Cable TV, did not require any changes when I upgraded to DTV a few years ago and when I added HDTV earlier this year.
> 
> 
> With your new Sammy TV, be sure that TWC is installing one of its HDTV set-top boxes (the SA 3100HD or the Pioneer 3510HD), not its standard DTV box. You're probably better off with the Pio box since it, and not the SA model, can be configured to output a 720p signal that matches the Sammy's native resolution and has a DVI output jack (that, however, is not yet compatible with the Sammy DLP sets).*




So, I've just spent the last 9 hrs playing with my new Sammy 437 with TWC HD DTV.


Overall, I'm VERY ,VERY happy with the set!! The Newtwork HD stations look fanatastic, as did football on CBS. I had a nice Panny 32" SDTV previously in my home theater, so I must admit ithe 43" does take a bit getting used too, since my couch is only about 6.5' away from the set. Watched Pirates of the Carribean and overall the movie looked great.


I would say that colorful, birght sences are indeed birght, sharp and colorfull; dark scenes OTOH, are a bit muddy, but I understand that's how DLP's are.


Watched selected scenes from a Superbit version of THE FIFTH ELEMENT;

THAT movie looked FANTASTIC in EVERY scene on the Sammy!!!!


Anyway, some immediate questions i need some help on:


1) TWCNYC gave me a SA HD STB ; the installer said he didn't have any Pioneers to give me. I have connected via component 2 on the Sammy, and utilized the coax digital audio out on the STB to my receiver. The problem is that I'm not getting all my cable stations, I get all the netowrk stations, all the HD stations, but not all the rest, even though my other TV's using SA's nonHD STB's are receiving all the stations, so it's not the cable. Can the HD STB be defective? I tried all the STB re-sets, but no use. I have called for service, but wonder if that truely is the problem?


2)To compound the problem, some of the cable stations I do get I don't get sound through the digital connection, but when I use the RCA outs, the sound comes back (HSN is a station I can't get audio through digital out)

Is that normal? Shouldn't I be able to get audio for ALL channels through the digital out from the HD STB?


Tell me my 2 problems are with the cable box and NOT input/output issues!


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DjPiLL_
> *Is this situation documented anywhere in the news or on the web? This forum is the first place I am hearing this. Does anyone have a real link to this story?*


 Newsday 



From twcnyc.com


"Our contract to carry the MSG Channel and Fox Sports NY, which are both owned by Cablevision, expires at the end of this year. We've been negotiating in good faith to try to keep both channels on Time Warner Cable, but Cablevision has made unreasonable financial demands - demands that would result in a further price increase to our customers.


The increasing cost for sports programming is a major part of our rates, so we are working to minimize future increases for our customers. While we continue to work toward a resolution, we've offered to keep carrying these channels under our current contract terms. But Cablevision has said "no" again. This means that Cablevision is threatening to take MSG Channel and Fox Sports NY away from our customers as of January 1, when our current contract expires.


If Cablevision carries out this threat to take these channels away, Time Warner Cable will voluntarily offer a rebate of $2.00 per month to minimize any inconvenience.


We will continue to keep you informed."


----------



## DjPiLL

Well two things...


The problem with not getting the sound on all of your cable channels using the digital output on the SA box.. is because not all cable channels broadcast digital audio. The channels that don't broadcast Dolby 5.1 or 2.0... will not come out on the coax output. What I did was... on my receiver I have my cable connected to DVD-IN (only cause thats the only input on my receiver with a coax-in). But I also have a DVD-IN thats standard composite RCA. I ran a line from the SA to that input as well. My receiver when DVD is selected will first check the coax digital input to see if there is a signal. If for some reason there isnt, it automatically switches to the composite RCA input... which corrects this problem.


I am going to check out that link from Newsday. I make no joke about it, if Time Warner loses those two channels... im off to RCN. There is no way im missing the Mets (even if they do suck) and the rest of the Rangers (who do suck).


----------



## DjPiLL

Hey.... I just thought of something.... does anyone have any email addresses to any of the big-wigs at Time Warner. I'd like to send them an email.


Pretty much I would say... this is their opportunity. They should pay Cablevision extra to carry these channels... pass a small fee onto TWC subscribers for these two channels... but give them to us in HI-DEF!!!


I heard that both of these channels look kickass in Hi-Def.


----------



## anthonymoody

Hey Phil,


You made this comment:

"I am not surprised and well aware of it and to tell you the truth, sick and tired of it. Don't even want to get started or go there. "


...directly in response to my suggesting that you count the number of non-english language channels TWCNYC carries. Since those channels are there for 1 reason and 1 reason only (the extremely high number of non-english speaking folks here), and you reacted so strongly to my bringing it up...so strongly in fact that you said you didn't "even want to get started or go there" ...that it suggests to me that you have a real problem with these channels and by inference the people the channels serve. It seems laughable to think that your anger at this situation could be caused by the channels alone. Are you THAT pissed about lacking a couple HD stations that those non-english language channels steam you so much that you don't "even want to get started or go there"? Seems even more doubtful since you didn't even seem to realize this was a reason TWCNYC was more bandwidth constrained than other TWC systems until I brought it up.


If you have no problem with the people served by these channels, please tell us what could *possibly* get you so steamed about these channels that you "Don't even want to get started or go there"


TM


----------



## John Mason

Regarding many foreign-language NYCTWC channels. A while back, using my 3100HD diagnostic mode, I noticed one foreign-language channel was using the exact same cable-slot frequency as the English-language version. Seems like (haven't investigated further) that NYCTWC was simply remapping (different channel number) the English-language channel (video only), substituting Spanish audio. Since audio requires only a tiny amount of bandwidth compared to video, this technique wouldn't consume much cable bandwidth. Tuning a Spanish-language channel would tune the English-language video but with Spanish audio. Here's one approach to using diagnostic mode if anyone wants to check frequencies. -- John


----------



## pciav

Anthony,


You are making an awful lot of assumptions and again I suggest you back off the personal attack approach. That being said, we have always had friendly exchanges in the past and would like to continue that way. I've made no defamatory statements towards any one person or any group of people and do not have a problem with "the people served by these channels"; however, I do have a problem with TWC-NYC's handling of the implementation of new and available HD channels that are readily available in other markets and if there excuse is because of bandwidth constraint, then the amount of foreign language channels needs to be addressed. I understand the need for them, but not at the sacrifice of mainstream available programing which should be given precedence. Even though HD owners are in the extreme minority, I would expect that here in NY we make up a good portion of that minority and that the revenue per capita is greater than elsewhere in the country and that we would have available to us at least what is available any place else in the country.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DjPiLL_
> *Hey.... I just thought of something.... does anyone have any email addresses to any of the big-wigs at Time Warner. I'd like to send them an email.
> 
> 
> Pretty much I would say... this is their opportunity. They should pay Cablevision extra to carry these channels... pass a small fee onto TWC subscribers for these two channels... but give them to us in HI-DEF!!!
> 
> 
> I heard that both of these channels look kickass in Hi-Def.*




i agree. i'd certainly be willing to let my already astronomical cable bill climb yet a bit higher to get those 2 channels in HD. no doubt this is the time they need to secure them as part of any new contract. you would have to assume the TW big-wigs are aware of this.


----------



## jergans

Here's the email address for the president of Time Warner Cable (NOT TWCNYC): [email protected] 


You should also cc his assistant: [email protected] 


I've emailed them before and did get a response.


I would also ask why TWCNYC is often the last (or close to last) to receive new TWC high definition offerings. Many many other TWC affiliates already have InHD and HDNet. We don't nor do any representatives know anything about the stations.


----------



## jergans




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by anthonymoody_
> *Maybe if you tried Bob Watson's office like some of the rest of us you'd get an answer that satisfies you. Do a search...
> 
> 
> 
> TM*



Don't be a jackass. For one, I've spoken with the president of Time Warner cable. He put me in touch with people at TWCNYC who supposedly are the "authority" on HD issues. None of them know anything. It's not that the answers are unsatisfactory. I'm not getting ANY answers. Have you?


Also, for $130 a month, I think we should have some semblance of service. I've invested many many hours researching who to call and I've spent too much energy emailing and speaking to those people. I shouldn't have to do that. Especially now that TWCNYC is running a commercial seemingly every 15 minutes touting the advantages of HDTV. You'd think that if they're running those ads, the people answering the phones would know what was going on.


----------



## anthonymoody




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pciav_
> *Anthony,
> 
> 
> You are making an awful lot of assumptions and again I suggest you back off the personal attack approach. That being said, we have always had friendly exchanges in the past and would like to continue that way. I've made no defamatory statements towards any one person or any group of people and do not have a problem with "the people served by these channels"; however, I do have a problem with TWC-NYC's handling of the implementation of new and available HD channels that are readily available in other markets and if there excuse is because of bandwidth constraint, then the amount of foreign language channels needs to be addressed. I understand the need for them, but not at the sacrifice of mainstream available programing which should be given precedence. Even though HD owners are in the extreme minority, I would expect that here in NY we make up a good portion of that minority and that the revenue per capita is greater than elsewhere in the country and that we would have available to us at least what is available any place else in the country.*




Phil,

Agreed re: civil exchange. Couple things though:


1) If you think the number of people served by foreign language channels and the number of HD customers is anything other than a 1000x difference (or higher) than I think you're mistaken. No way no way no way that we are a more important block of customers. Waaaayyy to small.


2) re: revenue per capita...I disagree, or more accurately, I'd say that any small differences in higher rates here in NYC are more than swamped by much higher costs faced in this market for everything from 'installers' to real estate


TM


----------



## anthonymoody




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jergans_
> *Don't be a jackass. For one, I've spoken with the president of Time Warner cable. He put me in touch with people at TWCNYC who supposedly are the "authority" on HD issues. None of them know anything. It's not that the answers are unsatisfactory. I'm not getting ANY answers. Have you?
> 
> 
> Also, for $130 a month, I think we should have some semblance of service. I've invested many many hours researching who to call and I've spent too much energy emailing and speaking to those people. I shouldn't have to do that. Especially now that TWCNYC is running a commercial seemingly every 15 minutes touting the advantages of HDTV. You'd think that if they're running those ads, the people answering the phones would know what was going on.*




Jerkins,


It's rather sweet that you think the President of Time Warner would know much specific information about any facet of the business, especially something as niche-y as HD, including who exactly is in charge of it. I guess you haven't had much experience with large corporations. Did you used to call Steve Case when your AOL dial up number was busy? Don't get me wrong, contacting "the top" can be a great way to get *problems* resolved, but not to get specific information. Oh, and yes, to your question, I HAVE gotten answers.


As I suggested, perhaps if you contacted Bob Watson's office, which is helpful both via phone and via email, you will get answers that satisfy you and service that satisfies you. You can do a search in this forum for his phone number and email address. He's very helpful, really. For the record, his office is the one that was initially responsible for all HD deployment in NYC, including the original beta test of which I was a part. I believe his responsibilities have broadened, but he still knows a ton about what's going on in HD, having been in charge of it and all...


Oh, and btw, stop citing $130/month. That's not what you spend for cable. Road Runner is considered a separate revenue stream internally by TWC, so you should really only be pissed at spending $80/month and getting bad service










TM


----------



## drew138

Phil/TM, glad to see a little bit of peace making on the board.










As mentioned in earlier posts, doing anything in TWC NYC takes longer to coordinate due to the sheer size of the market and the infrastructure issues faced by the division. That said, I would think that TWCNYC is among the more profitable markets due the sheer density of people. Where else can you generate 100 per sub, per month in a building with 800 apartments that takes up a 1/4 block of real estate. It makes me sick to think of the $$$ NYC generates for TWC.


I was surprised that no one responded to John Mason's excellent observation on the multi lingual broadcast's on TWCNYC only changing the audio. Great observation and I think it shows that TWCNYC is trying to conserve/optimize bandwidth at all costs.


However, there are a bunch of channels that I don't have access to on my "It's all here" package that are dedicated to highly targeted foreign language audiences. I think the subscription to these channels is something like 13.95 a month. Considering you can subscribe to [email protected] for 9.95 a month, I'm sure TWCNYC makes a ton of money off these channels! As soon as we all will pay $14.00 a month for ESPN-HD is the day we'll get it added to the system overnight. Since that isn't likely to happen, we'll just have to wait until the lawyers and engineers get it sorted.


Does anyone know if you can actually use the AVSFORUM to start a petition? I'd like to know how many people actually watch this board, and if we could use it to leverage our collective voice?


When it's all said and done, it is crazy that there isn't more information or more of a push to get the most complete lineup of HD channels online ASAP.


Drew


----------



## jergans




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by anthonymoody_
> *Jerkins,
> 
> 
> It's rather sweet that you think the President of Time Warner would know much specific information about any facet of the business, especially something as niche-y as HD, including who exactly is in charge of it. I guess you haven't had much experience with large corporations. Did you used to call Steve Case when your AOL dial up number was busy? Don't get me wrong, contacting "the top" can be a great way to get *problems* resolved, but not to get specific information. Oh, and yes, to your question, I HAVE gotten answers.
> 
> 
> As I suggested, perhaps if you contacted Bob Watson's office, which is helpful both via phone and via email, you will get answers that satisfy you and service that satisfies you. You can do a search in this forum for his phone number and email address. He's very helpful, really. For the record, his office is the one that was initially responsible for all HD deployment in NYC, including the original beta test of which I was a part. I believe his responsibilities have broadened, but he still knows a ton about what's going on in HD, having been in charge of it and all...
> 
> 
> Oh, and btw, stop citing $130/month. That's not what you spend for cable. Road Runner is considered a separate revenue stream internally by TWC, so you should really only be pissed at spending $80/month and getting bad service
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TM*



Moody:


Another tasteful reply (particularly your witty "jerk" play on my screen name)! And if you'd read my response, you'd notice I emailed the President of TIME WARNER CABLE, not Time Warner. There's an enormous difference and yes, I do expect the president of TWC to have some knowledge of HD.


I have EXTENSIVE experience with large corporations and while I would never consider emailing or phoning the president of a corporation (or subsidiary), when I don't receive responses anywhere else, I figured it was worth a shot. And I was honestly quite surprised when I received a response, especially when the response came within 60 minutes of me sending the email! (Plus, I really think things are rotten at TWCNYC, outside of anything related to high definition. The more attention we can bring to that issue, the better off we are as consumers.)


And I did email Bob Watson's office last week. I haven't heard back.


But anyway YOU'RE MISSING MY POINT!!!! Regardless of what I pay for cable, shouldn't they have trained operators to answer simple questions? I'm not asking, "When are you getting ESPNHD" because that's a national issue and no one is going to give that information. I'm not asking about StarzHD or any other stations that TWC isn't currently carrying (or announced plans to carry). I know how contentions negotiations can be, and I've never blamed TWC for failing to carry stations that I'd like to see. It takes two to tango (or tangle) and blaming TWC rather than ESPN (or TWCNYC rather than Cablevision with respect to FSNY and MSG) doesn't do any good.


I truly only ask for information that TWCNYC should have at their fingertips. Is it unreasonable to expect that when you pay for a continuing service, that people should be able to answer your questions with respect to that service? Honestly, am I being unreasonable? You seem to think so, and I'd like to know why.


I (and others) have had a number of experiences with TWCNYC that are inexcusable: Being charged for months for services we don't receive, wasting Saturdays while the technicians (who are independent contractors, but still represent TWCNYC) bring the wrong box or never show up, technicians not knowing how to hook up an HD box...


Am I wrong for being upset about this? Do you think that if TWCNYC faced real competition customer service would be such a low priority?


You're clearly entitled to your own opinion. I'd like to know your thoughts on these issues.


----------



## anthonymoody

Jerkans,


I know you emailed the President of TWC and not TW. My leaving it out in my post was simply an oversight, not a misunderstanding. But you actually prove my point. You said:


"I would never consider emailing or phoning the president of a corporation (or subsidiary), when I don't receive responses anywhere else". Really? Why not? You say you have "EXTENSIVE" experience with large corporations. You should know, in case no one told you, that writing, calling and emailing the President or CEO of an organization can be an extremely effective means of getting your problems solved, often the most effective. I've sent legitimate gripe letters to AT&T, Handspring, American Airlines CEOs among others. In return I got: $400 forgiven from my wireless bill (AT&T), a free PDA replacement overnighted to me (Handspring), and $500 in travel vouchers (American Airlines). These were all conveyed to me in writing by someone "from the the office of the CEO." You should not be at all surprised that you got a response.


As for the President of TWC NYC to know specifics about HD, including who to direct you to, I don't think so. There aren't many of us customers (no matter how you slice it), and if you count the *incremental* revenue they get from us as HD customers, as opposed to if we were non-HD customers, you realize only one answer: HD is a minimal part of TWC NYC right now.


Maybe we're arguing semantics over getting *information* vs. getting service or problems/solved. But it seems to me that you're complaining about both. You cite getting overcharged, receiving the wrong box, having a no-show appointment, technicians not knowing how to hook up the HD box...yet none of these things have the least bit to do with when TWCNYC is going to add more HD stations.


I'm surprised you haven't heard back from Bob, he's usually very responsive. I wonder what tone you used in your email. If it was confrontational (I'm not suggesting this was the case) he may have simply deleted it as flame bait. I just sent him one to ask about the channels, I'll let you know what he says.


As an experiment, I just tried the TWC HD Hotline twice. The first person told me straight out she had no information on when additional HD channels were going to be added. The second person told me, without hesitation, that he'd heard rumblings about InHD 1&2 coming "soon". I asked him if Q1 was a reasonable guess, he said yes. Next, he referred me to someone in the programming department at 212-598-7312. I left a voicemail for this person (it's a direct line), and I'll report back when/if they call back.


I am of the opinion that the glass is very much half full, and am not remotely surprised that NYC is generally late in getting HD channels added by TWC. Given the size of the market and the technical issues associated with rolling out service to over a million people at the same time, the bandwidth constraints, the relative lesser profitability of the NYC market (sorry Drew, I believe the density issue is swamped by costs here), and the antiquated systems cobbled together from the Manhattan Cable buy out, and it doesn't surprise me at all.


Further, as for customer service knowing simple answers to FAQs, you're absolutely right, they should know more. But knowing when channels come on line is probably not something they would or even should know. Why? Because for the most part the reason they are not on line is b/c either contractual issues are still being worked out, or technical issues are being sorted out. As you may know, those can be essentially impossible issues to predict, especially on the contract side (all regional systems negotiate their own side agreements to national agreements). What could they possibly tell you, other than that they're working on a contract or working on technical issues. Either answer is completely open ended. If they made a guestimate, you'd probably be more angry if that date came and went w/o the channel than if they said they didn't know.


TM


----------



## pciav

Anthony,


I'll buy things take more time in NY because of the size of rollout and can believe the infrastructure problems, but how do you explain AD-HOC HD programing that we had for while last year on channel 708 (NBA, Tennis etc.) It seems that if needed they can add stuff at will. ESPN-HD, HDNET, MSGHD, and FSNYHD, I can understand there being contract problems, but why is INHD such a problem when TWC has a vested interest in the company? (Stating now, I could be wrong about TWC's relationship with INHD...) Movie channels such as Starz already have an agreement with TWC, why not add the HD service? Is it bandwidth? Doesn't make sense when they can add specials it seems whenever they want. Is it contractual? Seems kind of strange when we get 5, 6, 7 however many regular Starz channels we get. I understand where you are coming from and still agree with you that the glass is definitely half full and not empty, but some things just don't add up.


----------



## jergans

AM:


1. You're right, I have issues with BOTH the lack of information and the lack of service from TWCNYC. I personally think they reflect a near-complete failure of TWCNYC's customer service. Just my opinion.


2. It might make sense that the CSRs wouldn't know when specific channels are being added. BUT, the press release specifically announced a "premium HD Tier." This is a billing-related issue which is why I think it's reasonable to expect someone to have an answer. Plus, when an entity's parent corporation issues a press release, it's reasonable to expect that the CSR's are at least briefed on the information contained in that release so they know what to say when customer's call. Instead, I had a CSR tell me that I was mistaken and that no one from Time Warner ever said any such thing.


3. I'd much rather hear a CRS tell me, "We're working on technical issues, but we'll have the stations added soon" than to act like they'd never heard of the stations before.


My personal view is that a lot of people think it's not worth complaining about cable service (HD or SD) because we don't have a choice in service. TWCNYC will give us what they want, so why waste the energy complaining? I think it's worth complaining because:


A. We're paying money for a service. If the service is subpar, let them know!


B. Many issues are issues of incompetence: bringing the wrong box, CSRs not knowing basic information, etc. There's really no excuse for this stuff.


C. If we keep complaining, especially to the "big shots" at TWC (not TWCNYC), maybe we'll see some positive change. It's possible that the few of us on this board are the only ones hassleing the people at TWC's national office with our problems. But if there are others, it can't make those people happy to hear so many complaints about the competence of the TWCNYC employees.


The glass might be half full with respect to TWCNYC's offerings, but as far as service goes, I think the glass is almost completely empty. Just my $.02.


Please do let me know if you hear back from Bob Watson. Perhaps he's away for the holidays. My email to him was quite cordial, basically saying I was excited to read the recent press release about the addition of new HD stations and asking him for timing info w/r/t TWCNYC. I did say that I had a very difficult time finding anyone at TWCNYC who knew much of anything about HD and asked if he knew of someone specific to ask for when I called with questions.


----------



## anthonymoody




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pciav_
> *Anthony,
> 
> 
> I'll buy things take more time in NY because of the size of rollout and can believe the infrastructure problems, but how do you explain AD-HOC HD programing that we had for while last year on channel 708 (NBA, Tennis etc.) It seems that if needed they can add stuff at will.
> 
> 
> --perhaps a test? perhaps easier to jam some extra programming into the pipe on a temporary basis? especially since there were no billing or other issues to coordinate...
> 
> 
> ESPN-HD, HDNET, MSGHD, and FSNYHD, I can understand there being contract problems, but why is INHD such a problem when TWC has a vested interest in the company? (Stating now, I could be wrong about TWC's relationship with INHD...)
> 
> 
> --if they do own a piece, given chinese wall structures generally set up in situations like this to avoid any possibility of collusion or preferential treatment, you can guarantee that TWC (and each local market) has to negotiate a deal with InHD just like everyone else. that's why I think someone will ultimately get into trouble with the way the various cable owned sports networks have been used as political footballs b/t cable cos.
> 
> 
> Movie channels such as Starz already have an agreement with TWC, why not add the HD service? Is it bandwidth? Doesn't make sense when they can add specials it seems whenever they want. Is it contractual? Seems kind of strange when we get 5, 6, 7 however many regular Starz channels we get.
> 
> 
> --perhaps. or perhaps starz is asking separate, different terms for their HD channels, requiring a separate side agreement.
> 
> 
> I understand where you are coming from and still agree with you that the glass is definitely half full and not empty, but some things just don't add up.*




TM


----------



## anthonymoody

Jergans,


It's funny, as I was reading your post, I kept thinking back to the many times I've learned that quite often, front line employees are the last to know...just about anything. Should they be? Of course not. But across industries, when it comes to anything from M&A to layoffs to strategic developments and partnerships, to new business relationships, to whatever, quite often the troops hear about it in the press release...which is often pointed out to them by someone outside the company.


It is the very rare, efficient, well structured company with a top notch and organized corporate communications staff that ensures that information disseminates to the proper people at the proper time, including employees - especially those who deal directly with customers. Unfortunately, it's the fear of some kind of liability which fosters an atmosphere of fear, whereby the best way to make sure that no information gets out too soon or to the wrong place is to simply let nothing out at all.


Take reg FD (the 'fair disclosure' law) which is supposed to prevent assymetrical information dissemination. Or, looked at in reverse, it's supposed to guarantee that everyone hears the same thing at the same time. The result is that in general the flow of information from public companies is *far* less - orders of magnitude less - than prior to reg FD. One result is that public company performance is much harder to estimate. Wall Street analysts have gotten far less accurate with their earnings estimates as a result, adding volatility to the market, particularly during earnings season. Reg FD may have leveled the playing field for the little guy, but at what cost?


Anyway, a long way of saying that none of this surprises me. I hear your frustration. I guess I'm just numb to it and don't expect better given my experience. Perhaps that's a sad and defeatist statement, but I'm fairly certain that we'll get more HD channels when they flip the switch, and not sooner.


TM


----------



## jergans

Hey, no Reg FD references in this thread! I'm a corporate lawyer. I deal enough with that at work. I come to this site to get away from that stuff for a few minutes a day...


And I do recognize that TWCNYC does some things quickly. Its announcement that the the SA HD DVR box will be available "in the first quarter of 2004" certainly was a pleasant surprise. I'm anxiously looking forward to the first post on this thread from the person who receives the box.


----------



## jergans

The full text of his reply is below. A couple notes:


1. I didn't ask about ESPNHD in my email to him. I only asked about INHD and HDNet. Obviously he read my mind, though, because I'd LOVE to get ESPNHD.


2. The bad news is obviously the fact that they're out of bandwidth. Note he said they hope to resolve it "next year." That could be 12 months from now. There are a lot of HD stations online now (those referenced above plus CinemaxHD, StarzHD) and others coming online soon (Turner, Bravo, etc). It would stink if we have to wait a considerable period of time to receive those stations. I have to be patient though, since I have no other cable/satellite options.


Even though this isn't the best news, I'm thrilled I got a response that contained some useful information.


-------------------------


From: Watson, Robert [mailto:[email protected]]

Sent: Tuesday, December 23, 2003 4:52 PM

To: ____________

Subject: RE: HDNet and INHD



We hope to carry as much HD programming as our resources allow, and

recently added Discovery HD. Time Warner Cable has agreements allowing

it to distribute INHD 1 & 2 and HD Net and HD Movies, however in our NYC

area systems we are currently out of available bandwidth to carry these

services. We expect to resolve our bandwidth issues next year and plan

to add the services when the bandwidth becomes available. Time Warner

Cable's corporate programming department is also negotiating with ESPN

to for rights to carry ESPNHD. Which we ultimately plan to add.

In the interim, I hope you are happy with the HD service you are

receiving at no additional charge, including local broadcasters such as

ABC, NBC, CBS and channel 13 in HD and the digital feeds from Fox, WNJN

and Kids Thirteen.


Thanks for your feedback.

Happy Holidays,

Bob Watson

VP Programming & New Business Development

Time Warner Cable of NY & NJ.


----------



## LisaM

I'm happy that Bob responded to your email and that he mentioned the negotiations regarding ESPN-HD. Since it appears that TWC is the only major cable company which doesn't yet have the rights to carry ESPN-HD, it is only a matter of time until that is resolved. It still amazes me that NYC is not the showcase for HD throughout the country.


Out of curiosity, how does TWC solve its bandwidth problems?


----------



## anthonymoody

Well, looks like Bob got to all his email at the same time! I got my response today too...*exactly* the same as yours, word for word! I agree that while it may not be great news (if it's in the 12 month horizon...) at least it's something:


We hope to carry as much HD programming as our resources allow, and recently added Discovery HD. Time Warner Cable has agreements allowing it to distribute INHD 1 & 2 and HD Net and HD Movies, however in our NYC area systems we are currently out of available bandwidth to carry these services. We expect to resolve our bandwidth issues next year and plan to add the services when the bandwidth becomes available. Time Warner Cable's corporate programming department is also negotiating with ESPN to for rights to carry ESPNHD, which we ultimately plan to add.


In the interim, I hope you are happy with the HD service you are receiving at no additional charge, including local broadcasters such as ABC, NBC, CBS and channel 13 in HD and the digital feeds from Fox, WNJN and Kids Thirteen.




Thanks for your feedback.

Happy Holidays,

Bob Watson

VP Programming & New Business Development

Time Warner Cable of NY & NJ.


----------



## dkan24

Out of Bandwidth????


I have seen so many quotes before about how they have virtually unlimited bandwidth. Now a VP is telling us they are out?


What do they do to fix this? Dig up the streets? Buy a new Cisco router? If this is true, this is big news.


----------



## MikeNY718

Moving just THREE of the least popular networks from analog to digital would provide enough bandwidth to add 36 standard-definition digital channels or 6 HD channels.


The problem is that many networks negotiate to be on analog in order to reach a larger customer base. When they start fazing out analog (and they will), there will be plenty of bandwidth to go around. Just think what percentage of their bandwidth is occupied by the 90 (that's right, NINETY) analog signals they carry.


Everyone with more than Basic service needs a box anyway, and the digital box rental costs the same as analog. In fact, it doesn't cost much more for Time Warner to buy digital boxes than analog ones anymore anyway. An all (or mostly) digital conversion would solve everyone's problems.


----------



## pciav

Well, that half full glass just had a big gulp taken out of it and it needs some refilling...







Goods news is next year is only a week away, so lets hope they get on this quick. According to that email we could be watching INHD 1 & 2, plus HDNET and HDNET Movies right now. Damn foreign language channels...only kidding...well not really










Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## DJ Frustration

Great forum...lively debates


I was wondering if someone can give me a quick overview of what I'm walking into when I will move to NYC from Charlotte, NC in early Feb. On my Pioneer 3510 with TWC Charlotte, we have CBS, NBC, ABC, FOX (480p), PBS, UNCTV, HBO, Showtime, Discovery HD Theater, INHD 1 & 2.


Thanks


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DJ Frustration_
> *Great forum...lively debates
> 
> 
> I was wondering if someone can give me a quick overview of what I'm walking into when I will move to NYC from Charlotte, NC in early Feb. On my Pioneer 3510 with TWC Charlotte, we have CBS, NBC, ABC, FOX (480p), PBS, UNCTV, HBO, Showtime, Discovery HD Theater, INHD 1 & 2.
> 
> 
> Thanks*



At the moment, the true-HD channels carried on TWCNYC are ABC, CBS, NBC, PBS, HBO, SHO and Discovery HD Theater. On the bright side, perhaps you'll find some aspects of life here that compensate for the comparative shallowness of HD coverage. As you may or may not know, TWCNYC does not yet completely monopolize the NYC cable market, and depending upon what borough, neighborhood and even building one lives in, a couple of other cable companies are players.


----------



## rgrossman

And, if you get tired of watching television, there's usually something else going on in town to entertain you.


Welcome (a bit early) to the Big Apple!


----------



## BelB64

Unfortunately I was just told by a VP of public affairs at TWC-NYC that we won't get the tier of HDNET Movies HDNET INHD1 & INHD2 until the fall of 2004. She was accurate when she told me about Discovery HD so I believe she is right about this.


----------



## LisaM

Belb64: Did she say anything about ESPN-HD?


----------



## jergans

If true, that stinks.


But, we wanted answers and we got them. I don't like the timing, but unless my co-op board decides to wire RCN, I can't switch even if I wanted to.


----------



## DjPiLL




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by BelB64_
> *Unfortunately I was just told by a VP of public affairs at TWC-NYC that we won't get the tier of HDNET Movies HDNET INHD1 & INHD2 until the fall of 2004. She was accurate when she told me about Discovery HD so I believe she is right about this.*



Bah... this sucks. Well I am glad I have RCN as an alternative then. I just wished RCN carried CBS-HD. Maybe ill call them now and get a quote as to how much they could cost in comparison to Time Warner.


Ill post my findings here.


----------



## DjPiLL

Well I just called RCN... and this is what I could get...


$111/month

Basic 93 channels + 43 digital channels

HBO

Full Hi-Def Tier with a hi-def box

Mach3 Cable Modem

Basic cable in 2nd room Free

(This package would be $96/mo for the first six months)



Right now with Time Warner I get

$130/mo (approximately)

Basic + Digital channels

HBO / Showtime / Cinemax / Movie Channel

1 Hi-Def Box

1 DVR Box

Roadrunner



Its like... with RCN I gain ESPN-HD, HDnet, HDnetMovies... but with Time Warner I get CBS-HD, the DVR box, and the other premium channels.


However, if Time Warner drops MSG and Fox Sports... then those would be channels gained by RCN. And it also seems like RCN is gonna get the HD-DVR box quicker than Time Warner since they are already rolling it out in parts of Manhattan.


Blah... decisions... decisions.


----------



## BelB64

Regarding ESPN-HD she said they're still negotiating on a national level so there is no way to speculate on the local level as yet


----------



## mitch191

rcn now has a hi-def dvr stb -- motorola 6240 I think

I have it and its suppose to be dvi enabled although mine has yet to work.

So far its a fun toy...


----------



## broadwayblue

has anyone emailed Bob Watson about whether TWC is negotiating with Cablevision regarding adding the HD feeds of MSG and FSNY? even if they claim they don't have the bandwidth to transmit them at the moment they would obviously be foolish not to purchase the rights to them now as part of any new MSG/FSNY/METRO deal.


----------



## anthonymoody




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by MikeNY718_
> *Moving just THREE of the least popular networks from analog to digital would provide enough bandwidth to add 36 standard-definition digital channels or 6 HD channels.
> 
> 
> The problem is that many networks negotiate to be on analog in order to reach a larger customer base.*




You can't overstate the enormity of this issue. I was on the inside of a negotiation b/t TWC and a cable network that was added w/in the last few years, and the major sticking point was getting on the analog spectrum. It wound up almost being a deal breaker and the network had to make *major* concessions in order to get the analog slot.


I can't say for certain that every network that currently has an analog slot has it written in so ironclad fashion in their contract with TWC, but I *can* tell you that there is no way in hell TWC will ever move this particular network into digital. If they did they'd incur a prohibitively material penalty. In fact, the language states that even if subs somehow *increased* with a move to a digital slot (which will never happen...it would never be better than an even swap), it requires the network's approval, which they have no particular incentive to give. Would you trade a 'low' channel number for a high one? Not likely.


TM


----------



## MikeNY718




> Quote:
> I can't say for certain that every network that currently has an analog slot has it written in so ironclad fashion in their contract with TWC, but I *can* tell you that there is no way in hell TWC will ever move this particular network into digital. If they did they'd incur a prohibitively material penalty. In fact, the language states that even if subs somehow *increased* with a move to a digital slot (which will never happen...it would never be better than an even swap), it requires the network's approval, which they have no particular incentive to give. Would you trade a 'low' channel number for a high one? Not likely.



Once again, as with most issues, the "bandwidth" problem TWC speaks of is really more of a political one than a technical one...


----------



## anthonymoody

Actually I'd say it's more of a legal one (if what I said is true of other cable networks as well). At the end of the day, they are bandwidth constrained. They don't have enough digital spectrum to just add more HD channels willy nilly. [I like saying willy nilly]. The pipe as it stands has little room around the edges. The question of why doesn't change that reality unfortunately










TM


----------



## DjPiLL

UPDATE:


Ok... I just called TWC-NYC and the CSR I spoke to said that Cablevision and Time Warner came to an agreement regarding MSG/FOXSports so the channels will not be removed.


I called because I went on twcnyc.com and saw the notice was taken off. The CSR I spoke to said Time Warner will make a public announcement regarding this sometime in early January. I did ask if these would ever go Hi-Def and I got the usual answer, "Well... the more people that order hi-def boxes... will determine if we add more hi-def channels". Blah.


Well at least I don't have to switch to RCN (for now). I thought you would all like to know this.


----------



## Maurice2

Here's the announcement on NY1:

http://www.ny1.com/ny/TopStories/Sub...entintid=36000


----------



## broadwayblue

thanks for the updates. i guess i won't be cancelling my TWC subscription after all. sure wish they could add MSG-HD though...maybe next year.


----------



## Maurice2




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by broadwayblue_
> *sure wish they could add MSG-HD though...maybe next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



if we're lucky.


----------



## mrkaos

I find the main problem is people who won't upgrade to digital cable. Analog signals take up a hell of a lot more bandwidth. I have a friend who is like that and doesn't even have a remote for his box. He actually gets up to change the channel accross the room. He just refuses to upgrade yet comes over all the time and watches ondemand and HD at my place. Funny thing is that every time he complains there aren't enough hd channels, I tell him about this and he still won't upgrade his cable! People are just complacent with their service and don''t see the "greater good." Until TWCNYC puts more pressure by removing more and more analog channels, we arent going to see a large increase in HD unless the come up with some new method of squeezing more in.


- JB


----------



## beatles6

I don't know if I buy this bandwith excuse. How was TWC able to give us INHD 1 in Staten Island for almost a month on channel 708 after it launched before it mysteriously vanished without explanation. What ..they had bandwith to carry the channel and then suddenly did not?


----------



## rgrossman

Did they add DiscoveryHD on Staten Island since then?


----------



## dkan24

ok, here's a good one for you.


I used to have an HD box (SA3100HD) and a regular digital box (hooked up to ReplayTV) all on one television.


When the DVR came out, I got rid of both boxes and just had 1 box - the DVR.


I just called up to see if I can go pick up a new HD box. The rep told me this: I cannot pick up the box, it must be installed, b/c I am not trading it with the DVR, but adding it in additon to.


That will cost $30 for install.


Also, my DVR will go up from $7 to $9, b/c I got it on special, and as soon as you make any service changes, they take specials away.


And, the HD box will be an additional $7 for the box, which I expected.


So, it looks like I am not going to do this. Because of their backwards policy, they will not be getting more money from me.


Doesn't this seem like a dumb policy?


Also, the rep said they expect the HD DVR first quarter - same as usual. Hopefully, it will be nearer to Jan, as it looks like I won't have HD until I get the HD DVR and trade it in for my regualr DVR.


----------



## drew138

Man, I leave this place for a week and two pages of comments go up! Terrible news on the HDNET and INHD channels being pushed off until the fall, that certainly is 'next year" per Bob Watson's scripted e-mail.


MSG and Fox would be nice, but the whole cablevision thing makes me think that those channels wont be added anytime soon.


The whole analog cable channel thing is a major debacle for the cable companies. The cost to support these channels is huge, but it's still the majority of subscribers (and thiefs who don't pay for, but receive analog cable).


I also don't believe the bandwith issues, but I guess it's better than "we have no information".


Can't wait for the HD DVR. I'm sure it will be March 31st since that is still technically the 1st quarter.










Drew


----------



## work permit

Can I use the component & DVI output on the pio 3510 at the same time? I have two sets, a fuji plasma and an older rptv. I'd like to feed the dvi output of the 3510 to the fuji, and the component output to the rptv.


I've read in some thread somewhere that when you use dvi, the component output is limited to a low res signal. Is that true?


I currently have a 3100HD. Seems most people prefer the 3510. Any downside to swapping the 3100HD for the 3510HD? I think I read somewhere that the sd output from the svideo is worse on the 3510. Is that true?


Thx


----------



## MikeNY718

Actually, when you use the DVI output, the component output becomes completely disabled. You can only use one or the other.


What purpose that serves, I have no idea.


----------



## work permit

Thanks mike. I suppose the purpose is to annoy me







. If I physically disconnect the dvi, does the component magically get enabled? Or do I need to go through menus.


Have you tried the svideo output on std def channels? How is it compared to the 3100?


----------



## MikeNY718

Once you disconnect the DVI, the component becomes enabled again. You may have to reset the box (I don't remember), but there are no menus that you have to mess around with.


As for the 3100HD, I don't know... I never had one. But even on S-Video, I find the Pioneer to be as good as my old 2100 SD box.


----------



## shk718

according to this article time warner only has 25,000 high def customers in the nyc area (i'm not sure when the article was written)

http://www.nynewsday.com/business/ny...ort-navigation 


We need more than that to get them to give us more high def channels.


----------



## Sickman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by shk718_
> *according to this article time warner only has 25,000 high def customers in the nyc area (i'm not sure when the article was written)
> 
> http://www.nynewsday.com/business/ny...ort-navigation
> 
> 
> We need more than that to get them to give us more high def channels.*



25,000 x $100 per month = $2.5 million a month or $30 million a year. Without getting into TWC's cost structure, that sounds like a revenue source worth keeping happy. And it ain't shrinking!


----------



## lmitch55

My sister-in-law just got her Pioneer HD box (not sure which one). They (TWC) hooked it up to her HDTV with a std RCA cable (the yellow one) for video and the red and white audio cables. Should they have given her component cables or a DVI cable? She is getting video on the HD channels, I haven't been to her apartment to see what it looks like but she says it appears to be HD. She's in Manhattan. I live in CT and Cablevision gives you component cables when the install the SA4200HD box.


----------



## mrkaos

you definately need componant cables. Call TWCNYC. She is not getting HD. This seems to be a common problem as the TWC reps don't know what they are doing a lot of the time with HD. BTW - There is only 1 pioneer HD box for twcnyc.


- JB


----------



## jergans

It is disgraceful that TWCNYC charges to install an HD box and many of the techs do not know that you MUST use component cables to view high definition. I wonder how many TWCNYC subscribers don't realize that their TV isn't hooked up correctly. I bet it's quite a few as this isn't an isolated incident. As I've previously posted, it happened to me and a couple of friends.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by lmitch55_
> *. Should they have given her component cables or a DVI cable? She is getting video on the HD channels, I haven't been to her apartment to see what it looks like but she says it appears to be HD. She's in Manhattan. I live in CT and Cablevision gives you component cables when the install the SA4200HD box.*




Your sister will need either component cables or a DVI cable to view HD signals in HD (the Pioneer box outputs only 480i when other cables are used). And I would be astounded to hear that TWCNYC will supply either of those. DVI is probably the better choice, but the Pioneer box's DVI output is incompatible with a number of HDTVs with DVI inputs. She should just buy a good quality but not overpriced set of component cables at her favorite retailer and, if she's feeding the box's audio to a receiver (instead of the TV) a digital audio cable if she wants to be able to enjoy DD 5.1.


Since your sister thinks that what she's seeing now looks like what she imagines HD might look like, just have her view Channels 706 or 713 after she's properly hooked up.


----------



## mrkaos

twcnyc will provide componant. They are actually of good quallity supposedly.


- JB


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mrkaos_
> *twcnyc will provide componant. They are actually of good quallity supposedly.
> 
> 
> - JB*



If so, JB, I stand corrected (I also sit corrected). TWCNYC has installed two SA3100HDs and two Pioneer 3510HDs in my apartment (at different times), and none of the "installers" came with _any_ cables, component, DVI, or otherwise.


----------



## work permit




> Quote:
> One question: because my TV has a DVI input should I use the DVI output?



I'm not able to get DVI to work with either of my two fuji plasmas. I get the dreaded "connect your cable to an HDTV" message. The component signal looks fine.



> Quote:
> If so, JB, I stand corrected (I also sit corrected



I can verify that when you pick up a 3510 from the 23rd st office, you get a (fairly decent) set of component cables.



> Quote:
> 25,000 x $100 per month = $2.5 million



$100/month for hi-def? I haven't been charged anything extra yet (though I suspect that will change now that I swapped my 3100 for a 3510).


----------



## work permit

Is the IR port on the 3510 an IR INPUT port, or an OUTPUT port?


----------



## Kingston

I've been hearing that the IN-HD 1 & 2 along with ESPN-HD and others, when they come in the fall, will be a separate tier that will cost extra ( $9 + ).

Does anybody know?


----------



## Sickman

Work Permit -- I also get the dreaded message. I figure about $100/month total as a rough average guesstimate for people with HD. If you want, use $75. I think my point is about 3/4 as strong in that case.


----------



## work permit

sickman


I get it. You mean your TOTAL bill. Thats true, one approach to servicing your customers is to make them happy.


I think Time Warner uses another approach. They figure I'll pay $100/month no matter how many hi-def channels they provide. As long as I don't switch to direct-tv (not practical when you live in a manhatten apartment), they could care less how happy I am.


I like your approach.


----------



## broadwayblue

very true...although i think you meant to say that "they couldn't care less."


----------



## mrkaos




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by work permit_
> *sickman
> 
> 
> I get it. You mean your TOTAL bill. Thats true, one approach to servicing your customers is to make them happy.
> 
> 
> I think Time Warner uses another approach. They figure I'll pay $100/month no matter how many hi-def channels they provide. As long as I don't switch to direct-tv (not practical when you live in a manhatten apartment), they could care less how happy I am.
> 
> 
> I like your approach.*




You hit the nail on the head. TWCNYC knows that no matter what I am going to pay for the full package. I may sit a whine about the lack of HD, but I have really two choices. Either I go OTA (not pratical) or I get TWCNYC. My building has a deal with them and we get a substantial discount, but on the flipside, I couldn't switch to RCN if I wanted to. This works for me since I pay about 30% less for my bill each month (very large building). However, it just goes to show that they really don't give a squat since I am locked in. I don't blame them. If you ran the company, would you raise your expenses with no additional profit? I think not.


- JB


----------



## LisaM

I just hooked up HD at my parents' home in Florida using Directv and an OTA antenna. I believe that we paid approximately $10/month extra for a tier of ESPN-HD, HDNET, HDNET Movies and DiscoveryHD. SHO-HD and HBO-HD were included with their original package.


----------



## alexnyc




> Quote:
> You hit the nail on the head. TWCNYC knows that no matter what I am going to pay for the full package. I may sit a whine about the lack of HD, but I have really two choices. Either I go OTA (not pratical) or I get TWCNYC. My building has a deal with them and we get a substantial discount, but on the flipside, I couldn't switch to RCN if I wanted to. This works for me since I pay about 30% less for my bill each month (very large building). However, it just goes to show that they really don't give a squat since I am locked in. I don't blame them. If you ran the company, would you raise your expenses with no additional profit? I think not.


*mrkaos:* What is your building's rate? I'm also in a big building (600+ units) and we get a special "bulk service charge" rate of $24.77, this is added to the Dbest package @ $73 which brings my bill to around $113. Just wondering if TWC is practicing selective rates ...


----------



## mrkaos

For everything including cable modem and all the movie channels I pay about $98. We also have a 100% subscription rate to at least basic cable (it is required by our coop).


- JB


----------



## lpine

Hi--


I am looking for some help. I just got the Pioneer 3510 stb and I am wondering how to access the set-up menu.


I can get to the grey screen menus, but I want the box to pass everything through natively. Not sure how to do this. Also, when I hit "bypass" on the remote, it gives me the option to adjust how I want to watch a 16:9 image, but I am using a 16:9 set. Does any one know how to change this setting?


Thanks,

Lewis


----------



## blazeby

After pressing 'Settings' and then 'A', scroll down to 'Input Formats'. Each format you select (1080i, 720p, etc), will then be passed thru in it's native format. The non-selected ones will be upconverted to 1080i. I have all formats selected except for 480i which does not display correctly using TWCNYC.


----------



## lpine

Thanks...


I tried that and have a couple of problems. It seems that my box is displaying everything OK except 480p, not 480i. I want my TV to scale 480i, not my box given that I believe my TV probably has a better scaler than stb.


Also, in order to use the stretch modes on my TV rather than my box, I have to leave the box aspect ratio set to 4:3 rather than 16:9. When I change to 16:9 in the box settings, the picture looks worse.


How are you configured?


----------



## blazeby

I have my box set up for a widescreen TV, and 4:3 with black bars (not stretched or zoomed).


Strange you have the problem with 480p, as I said it's a 480i problem for me.


I only use the Pioneer box for HD content though, and I use the SA PVR box for all my SD viewing.


----------



## curls

Just watched the NFL playoffs on ABC in HD. This is the way sports should be on TV.


----------



## mrkaos

You tv probably does not have a better scaler than the pioneer box. The pio uses the farouja (sp) chipset, which is generally known as the best in the market (kudos to twc for changing from SA due to this - someone high in twc - not twcnyc - said this was his personal reason and choice). The strech may not be better though.


- JB


----------



## anthonymoody




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Sickman_
> *25,000 x $100 per month = $2.5 million a month or $30 million a year. Without getting into TWC's cost structure, that sounds like a revenue source worth keeping happy. And it ain't shrinking!*




Well, even if you count your entire bill (as in your example), since TW's overall trailing 12 month revenue is about $42 billion, I can assure you that the $30mm or so we represent is getting very little attention. Further, as has been pointed out, with the exception of a few of us at the margin who switch and/or cancel outright, at the end of the day we're all still TWC customers, and in any case the incremental revenues generated by HD in NYC is exactly $0. (Actually, I guess it's a few $ a month for the HD box, so it's not exactly $0).


All of this is to say that given the realities here, I'm quite pleased with the HD I have. When you think about the relative insignificance of this business (today), it's really a pleasant surprise that we have what we have. That will all change over the next year or two of course, as paid HD tiers come online.


And btw for whomever asked about TWC Staten Island, their existing plant is completely separate from that of the rest of the city - a completely different legacy system, so bandwidth comparisons will not be equivalent.


TM


----------



## motjes2

To all TWC subscribers in NYC:


I just received the following information from the Technical Director/Lead On-Line Editor at WPIX-TV.



> Quote:
> WPIX is in negotiations with Time Warner concerning carriage of the WPIX-DT signal.



This was pass on to me along with other information that I posted in the NYC metro OTA thread.


I am not a TWC subscriber but he told me to pass it along to you...


----------



## LisaM




> Quote:
> I tried that and have a couple of problems. It seems that my box is displaying everything OK except 480p, not 480i. I want my TV to scale 480i, not my box given that I believe my TV probably has a better scaler than stb.
> 
> 
> Also, in order to use the stretch modes on my TV rather than my box, I have to leave the box aspect ratio set to 4:3 rather than 16:9. When I change to 16:9 in the box settings, the picture looks worse.
> 
> 
> How are you configured?



I am having a similar problem. My new widescreen set was delivered today. If I indicate that I have a 16:9 widescreen set, most of my stretch modes are disabled - including the one which makes my SD look the most acceptable. By indicating 4:3, I can use Stretch Plus to stretch the SD picture so that it is palatable. Any thoughts???


I haven't yet seen the effect on a HD picture of leaving the setting on 4:3. Will report back later after I test it.


----------



## Maurice2




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LisaM_
> *Will report back later after I test it.*



Please do.


----------



## LisaM

I didn't see any effects on the HD picture by leaving the setting on 4:3. Perhaps someone else can make the same test.


----------



## bofnyc

I just recently picked up the Time Warner NYC High Definition Box after purchasing a Sony Hi Definition tv this weekend.


I'm absolutely thrilled with the hi def channels. They look phenomenal! However, I'm having problems with the non hi-def channels (which, as you all know, number in the hundreds on TW NYC).


The quality of the non-high definition channels is poor. The picture is cropped at the top and bottom and on the left and right sides. I called TW and they said that these channels are "trying" to broadcast in high definition, which is why they do not look right. They said I need to set up another connection to the auxiliary hook up on the back of my tv, so I can watch the non-high definition channels. Is this correct? What is the best way to do this? What connections do I use? Is it the "Video Out" connection on the back of the hi def-box to the "Auxiliary" connection on the back of the tv?


How does everyone else handle this?


----------



## dkan24

use s-video for standard def and component or dvi for hd


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bofnyc_
> *The quality of the non-high definition channels is poor. The picture is cropped at the top and bottom and on the left and right sides. I called TW and they said that these channels are "trying" to broadcast in high definition, which is why they do not look right. They said I need to set up another connection to the auxiliary hook up on the back of my tv, so I can watch the non-high definition channels. Is this correct? What is the best way to do this? What connections do I use? Is it the "Video Out" connection on the back of the hi def-box to the "Auxiliary" connection on the back of the tv?
> 
> 
> How does everyone else handle this?*



The first response to your inquiry was certainly correct but necessarily generic because you don't specify which of the two possible TWCNYC HD boxes you're using, which Sony HDTV you have (and what its available inputs are) and whether you're viewing SD materials in a "normal" or altered (i.e., "stretched," "panoramic," or "zoom") mode.


The TWCNYC explanation that you cite is nonsense. The quality of SD materials varies enormously from channel to channel; viewing low-quality signals on a huge HDTV merely reveals defects that aren't visible on a relatively small SDTV. Depending upon what equipment you have, SD may look better when displayed via S-Video rather than component or DVI. The "cropping" effect you describe, however, is probably caused by using one of your TV's altered display modes. In my own setup (a 50" Samsung DLP HDTV connected to the Pioneer 3510HD STB), the S-Video alternative doesn't produce a more pleasing picture compared to component, possibly because the component imputs have been ISF-calibrated and the S-Videos have not.


----------



## DjPiLL




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Manatus_
> *In my own setup (a Samsung DLP HDTV connected to the Pioneer 3510HD STB), the S-Video alternative doesn't produce a more pleasing picture compared to component.*



Agreed. I really do not notice any difference between S-Video and Component on standard def on my 50" plasma. With the 3510HD... the ability to stretch component SD does it for me to never use S-Video.


----------



## anthonymoody

FWIW on my set up (3100, Marantz S2 PJ, 110" screen), SD quality is noticeably better with s-video than with component...the most obvious difference is that via component my SD channels take on a dark tint.


TM


----------



## LisaM

FWIW...when I used the 3100 box, SD was much better through SVideo. With the Pioneer box, I watch SD through Component and stretch it to eliminate the bars. It seems to be better on Component than on SVideo with this box.


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LisaM_
> *FWIW...when I used the 3100 box, SD was much better through SVideo. With the Pioneer box, I watch SD through Component and stretch it to eliminate the bars. It seems to be better on Component than on SVideo with this box.*



Interesting. Still have the 3100HD for TWC's "It's All Here" and find its upconversion of 480i to 1080i ruins most images (too fuzzy, washed out). If the Pioneer is putting out 480p, stretched, that should look better as YPbPr on some setups. My Motorola 5100 (from RCN) puts out 480p, stretched, from YPbPr, but the SD channels are analog and the stretching to 16:9 is poor, so I only use RCN's HD-tier channels, or ABC, NBC, PBS (still no CBS HD from RCN). -- John


----------



## LisaM

From Turner Broadcasting's press release:


Turner Broadcasting To Launch High-Def, High-Drama TNT Network in May 2004

Broadest Range of Dramatic Program in HDTV Format to

Include Series, Sports, Movies and Originals


I wonder if TWCNYC will make room for TNT-HD?


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by John Mason_
> *Interesting. Still have the 3100HD for TWC's "It's All Here" and find its upconversion of 480i to 1080i ruins most images (too fuzzy, washed out). If the Pioneer is putting out 480p, stretched, that should look better as YPbPr on some setups. My Motorola 5100 (from RCN) puts out 480p, stretched, from YPbPr, but the SD channels are analog and the stretching to 16:9 is poor, so I only use RCN's HD-tier channels, or ABC, NBC, PBS (still no CBS HD from RCN). -- John*



John --


FYI: Unlike the 3100HD, the Pioneer 3150HD allows the user to control which output format(s) the box delivers (480i, 480p, 720p and 1080i) -- any one or any combination can be selected. I use 720p exclusively (to match my TV's native resolution) except when using my DVD recorder (which accepts only 480i).


----------



## bofnyc

__________________________________________________________

The first response to your inquiry was certainly correct but necessarily generic because you don't specify which of the two possible TWCNYC HD boxes you're using, which Sony HDTV you have (and what its available inputs are) and whether you're viewing SD materials in a "normal" or altered (i.e., "stretched," "panoramic," or "zoom") mode.


The TWCNYC explanation that you cite is nonsense. The quality of SD materials varies enormously from channel to channel; viewing low-quality signals on a huge HDTV merely reveals defects that aren't visible on a relatively small SDTV. Depending upon what equipment you have, SD may look better when displayed via S-Video rather than component or DVI. The "cropping" effect you describe, however, is probably caused by using one of your TV's altered display modes. In my own setup (a 50" Samsung DLP HDTV connected to the Pioneer 3510HD STB), the S-Video alternative doesn't produce a more pleasing picture compared to component, possibly because the component imputs have been ISF-calibrated and the S-Videos have not.

___________________________________________________________


I have the Scientific Atlanta box and a Sony KV-32HS510 television.


It seems that there needs to be an additional connection to one of the non-HD connection options on the Sony. The Scientific Atlanta manual specifically says "To display full screen on non-HD channels select TV's second video input". But I can't figure out from where on the box I'm supposed to make that connection


What's odd is that I don't seem to have the option to alter the television's display after I hooked up the box. The menu option is "grayed out" and not selectable.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bofnyc_
> *I have the Scientific Atlanta box and a Sony KV-32HS510 television.
> 
> 
> It seems that there needs to be an additional connection to one of the non-HD connection options on the Sony. The Scientific Atlanta manual specifically says "To display full screen on non-HD channels select TV's second video input". But I can't figure out from where on the box I'm supposed to make that connection
> 
> 
> What's odd is that I don't seem to have the option to alter the television's display after I hooked up the box. The menu option is "grayed out" and not selectable.*



Thanks for the info about your equipment. I checked out your Sony's specs on line and discovered that it's a 4:3 not a widescreen HDTV (I've copied the specs at the end of this post). I have no experience with such equipment but suggest that you might want to switch your Scientific Atlanta box for the Pioneer 3510HD, which, unlike the SA box, allows the user to select from multiple display formats, one of which is 4:3. TWCNYC should let you bring in your old box and exchange it for a Pioneer. As for what connections to use with your current box, I'd suggest component cables into one of the high-bandwidth component inputs and S-Video into one of the S-Video jacks.

The Sony's Specs:


The KV-32HS510 is one of the latest models in Sony's versatile, high-value Hi-Scan series. This handsome 32" TV is loaded with innovative technology that will enhance every second of your day-to-day viewing, from regular TV shows and VHS tapes all the way up to today's best video sources HDTV and progressive-scan DVD.


Sony's Hi-Scan TVs are among the most flexible around when it comes to A/V connections. The KV-32HS510 offers a total of 7 A/V inputs, including two "wide-bandwidth" component video inputs. Use one of these inputs to hook up a separate HDTV tuner and treat your eyes to the breathtaking color, detail, and dimensionality of HDTV. This Sony is compatible with both 1080i and 720p HDTV signals (720p is converted to 1080i a big advantage, as many TVs must downconvert 720p to 480p resolution). Use the other wide-bandwidth input to connect and enjoy maximum performance from a progressive-scan or standard DVD player. A DVI digital input is also included for greater compatibility with new and future HDTV tuners especially tuners that receive satellite and/or cable HDTV signals.


While over 98% of U.S. households now have access to at least one digital TV signal, most of us will continue to watch regular analog material for a while, too. Sony's solution is to combine a standard 4:3 aspect ratio screen with their ingenious 16:9 Enhanced viewing mode. 16:9 Enhanced mode engages automatically when the TV senses a widescreen source HDTV broadcasts and "anamorphic" DVDs are displayed in a 16:9 window. This approach preserves maximum picture detail on widescreen formats because all of the TV's scanning lines are concentrated in the 16:9 window and none are wasted on the non-usable portion of the screen (the black bars above and below the picture area).


----------



## drew138




> Quote:
> I have no experience with such equipment but suggest that you might want to switch your Scientific Atlanta box for the Pioneer 3510HD



I'd suggest that you return the set and try to get one of the 16:9 sets that have the widescreen image. I think that the 4:3 HDTV's are generally cause a lot of frustration since almost all HDTV programs are broadcast in the widescreen format. If you decide to keep the current set, however, the Pioneer box should most definitley improve your current situation.


Most HDTV's will not allow you to adjust the screen/picture size of the image on the TV set since it is assumed that the picture is the proper size/proportion. This is likely the reason your TV set does not display the image stretch options when you have it connected on HDTV sets. As mantus mentioned, I'm not sure what "options" your particular set has to address the issues created by having a 4:3 HDTV set. Before I switched to the Pioneer box, I used the HDTV set of inputs to view HDTV channels, and the S-Video to watch non-HDTV shows. This configuration required me (and many others who use this converter) to switch inputs on my television when switching between HD and Non-HD channels. This was very frustrating. The Pioneer box is capable of stretching non-HD channels using the HDTV connections (the 3100 cannot).


Good luck and hopefully you can get your situation sorted. If you do investigate the 16:9 set's, TWC is currently offering a 500.00 rebate on Pioneer HDTV's. It's a pretty sweet deal.


Drew


----------



## drew138




> Quote:
> Turner Broadcasting To Launch High-Def, High-Drama TNT Network in May 2004




Great, the whole Atlanta Braves season in HD







Oh well, at least we'll get a few Met's games, and Phillies







games.


I would think that TWC would add this channel quickly. Hopefully the Bandwidth issues will be resolved so that NYC can get it on air.


Drew


----------



## LisaM

Is anyone else having a problem with 707? I have had audio only - no picture for 2 days - despite having rebooted several times.


Thanks........


----------



## marcos_p

NYC TWC channel 707 in Queens is operating as usual...


----------



## kwokpot

I recently exchanged my SA HD STB for the Pioneer. (FWIW, I asked about getting free component cables, and they said they don't give them out - this was at the 23rd St office)


I have my new Sammy HLN437 hooked up to it, outputting only 720p. I thought I would want my SD channels in the str mode, but I found that it compromised on the PQ more than I liked, so my SD channels are in standard mode. Overall, I'm happier with the Pioneer box than the SA.


I still haven't done any setting adjustments - having said that, PQ quality is all over the place, HD as well as SD.


Right now, at 10:20pm, Judging Amy and Showtime HD(Original Sin) look fantastic; The Ring on HBO HD while are dark and colors are off.


----------



## bofnyc

I'm completely blown away by the Discovery Channel. I haven't seen any other HD channels that come close to this.


Every channel needs to be like this.


----------



## curls

twc gave me free cables when i upgraded from SD to HD. i didnt even have to ask. it was part of the package. (i went to 23rd st as well)


the ring is suppose to be dark and off... it's a horror/suspense movie. I watched this in the theater and it's a great reproduction of it.


i tried running an s-video feed into my kv34xbr910 and the picture is hardly any better. what it does do is allow me to change my view mode so i can find the best one. with component, i'm stuck on "full" and it auto fills the picture.


does anyone know how/why discovery hd's signal is so much better than the others? it's not even close. maybe discovery is the only one using 1080i? i have noticed that when i hit the info button, i dont get anything at all. at least with the other HD channels i get the info albiet without the mini picture in the upper right corner.


----------



## kwokpot

I would also have to agree that Discovery HD has amazing PQ! I was mezmerized watching The Rose Bowl Parade on DiscoveryHD.


I do find it a bit disconcerting that CBSHD has Grey Side bars for 4:3 shows.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LisaM_
> *Is anyone else having a problem with 707? I have had audio only - no picture for 2 days - despite having rebooted several times.
> 
> 
> Thanks........*



No problems with Ch. 707 here in Southern Manhattan (using a Pioneer 3510HD).


----------



## LisaM

Thanks...Must be my box or my building again. I get audio on 707 but no picture.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by kwokpot_
> *I do find it a bit disconcerting that CBSHD has Grey Side bars for 4:3 shows.*



Disconcerting, yes, but probably a good idea. They minimize possible screen-burn-damage.


----------



## mrkaos

Lisa - You may have your box set to output at 720p which abc broadcasts in and your tv may not accept that. Try removing native 720p support. That is exactly what happens with my CRT RPTV before I removed native 720p.


- JB


wh00t. post 100


----------



## LisaM

MrKaos: You are exactly correct. When I got my new CRT RPTV, I set it for 720p, which it does not accept. Many thanks...(I have been having a lot of problems with channels suddenly being lost, which TWC is investigating. Glad to see that this isn't another such problem.)


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> I'm completely blown away by the Discovery Channel. I haven't seen any other HD channels that come close to this.Every channel needs to be like this.



Discovery HD Theater and a few other channels such as HDNet mostly present material videotaped at 1080/60i, the same format as broadcast/cablecast 1080 HDTV. The video is 'smoother' when motion is involved because it's captured at 60 fields (half-frames) per second. By contrast, most other material on other HD channels is filmed or taped at 24 frames per second, then telecined from film or converted from tape into 1080/60i. Telecining typically filters out details, and the conversion process requires repeating frames (3:2 pulldown) that further degrades the already too-slow, 24 fps original capture.


Discovery's 1080/60i on every channel? I'd vote for that! Maybe if Hollywood takes my suggestion for dual simultaneous film-and-1080/60i production it would be possible.







But I'm not holding my breath. Meanwhile, new equipment and techniques may gradually upgrade other HD images. For example, telecining machines that can scan film at double 1080's resolution for downconversion to standard 1920X1080 may greatly enhance images. That's if the potential boosted resolution isn't slashed when it's squeezed into 6-MHz-wide broadcast-TV channels. -- John


----------



## rhsauer

While we're on the subject of 720p -- I have the Pioneer HD box from TWCNYC, and whenever I enable 720p output and try to use the guide, the box crashes and has to be rebooted. I called TWCNYC CS and they said that they do not support 720p, so this is appropriate. I even asked the CS rep to check with her manager, and she came back with the same answer. She also told me that it was "impossible" to change the resolution on the Pioneer box.


I find her responses a bit improbable. What is everyone else's experience with the Pioneer box and 720p? I'd like to be able to use 720p because it produces a more pleasing (to me) image on my ED plasma.


----------



## anthonymoody

Just to confirm the problem...you can set it to 720p and change channels either up or down (or directly by punching in the #s), but if you try to access the guide the thing crashes?


TM


----------



## rhsauer

That's exactly right. It only crashes when I access the guide -- and I think it's only happened when I access the guide FROM an HD channel (i.e., 701-713).


----------



## kwokpot

I know for a fact that that does NOT happen with my Pionner HD STB. In fact, that was one of the features that I like of the Pioneer vs the SA. When I had the SA HD STB, I COULD NOT get the program guide on HD channels.


Now with the Pioneer, which I exchanged for last Friday, I have the box outputting ONLY 720P (Sammmy DLP) and I can access the program guide on all channels, including the HD ones, without problems or freezing.


----------



## alexnyc

Ditto for me - just swapped out my SA-HD box for the PIO HD box and set all output to 720p - HD Football games look amazing. Maybe you should have the box replaced? Took me about 20minutes on a Saturday down at the TWCNYC office on 23rd.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by rhsauer_
> *I called TWCNYC CS and they said that they do not support 720p, so this is appropriate. I even asked the CS rep to check with her manager, and she came back with the same answer. She also told me that it was "impossible" to change the resolution on the Pioneer box.
> 
> 
> I find her responses a bit improbable.*



If you ever have the misfortune of speaking again with that CS Rep or her supervisor on this topic, you might refer them to the company's own web site, from which I quote as follows:


What is the difference between the Pioneer HD Boxes versus SA HD Boxes?

Pioneer Boxes:


All channels/banner are scaled to full-screen
_Compatible with HDTV's having inputs other than 1080i_

Pioneer supports the DVI output (new connector, looks like a computer cable) which is important for customers that purchase high-end HD sets.

Pioneer displays video for HD channels when viewing the guide.


(Emphasis added)


----------



## rhsauer

Thanks for the input, everyone. I will try to find the time to swap the Pio box this saturday (or earlier).


----------



## drew138

Are you sure your TV supports 720p? Does the picture totally degrade immediately, or only when you hit the channel guide?


My HDTV does not support 720p. When I set the Pioneer box to output 720p (out of curiosity), the who picture totally crashed. Couldn't see anything but black screen. I didn't reset the box, rather, I "blindly" mimicked the remote codes (after several attempts) to turn 1080i back on. This made the box work. I wrote this up somewhere back on Page 4-8 of this thread. It wasn't fun.



Drew


----------



## rhsauer

no, the tv supports 720p. It works until I go to the guide. Sometimes the box hangs and requires an unplug; sometimes it spontaneously reboots at that point.


----------



## anthonymoody

Re: the swap...you just walk into the 23rd St. place with your SA and ask for the Pio box? Seems much eaiser than the hoops people were going through trying to get appointments!


TM


----------



## blazeby

It's defintely a good idea to go to 23rd street - but be prepared for a long wait. I was there for 1hr 45 mins, only for them to tell me that they don't think they had any left! Fortunately, after checking, they DID have one for me.


It was worth the wait I think.


----------



## rgrossman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by kwokpot_
> *I know for a fact that that does NOT happen with my Pionner HD STB. In fact, that was one of the features that I like of the Pioneer vs the SA. When I had the SA HD STB, I COULD NOT get the program guide on HD channels.
> *



I have the SA3100HD, and I have no problem getting the guide from the HD channels. But I lose the channel when I do it. Instead of the video in a box at the upper right I get a black field that says something like "Hit Exit to see the HD channel." The audio switches to something else also. This is going into a Sammy 617, which is 720p.


----------



## mrkaos

The SA only outputs 1080i (well...480i via coax, RCA, or svid). The tv display has absolutely nothing to do with what they are talking about. Also with the pio box, you get the guide and still see the HD picture in the window. Completely seperate issue.


- jb


----------



## perrycampf




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by anthonymoody_
> *Re: the swap...you just walk into the 23rd St. place with your SA and ask for the Pio box? Seems much eaiser than the hoops people were going through trying to get appointments!*



Note that 23rd St. only has Pio boxes for Manhattan. If you live in Brooklyn or Queens, you have to go elsewhere...


dpc


----------



## Maurice2




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mrkaos_
> *The SA only outputs 1080i (well...480i via coax, RCA, or svid).*



On an EDTV set, does it mean that HD signals coming out of this STB are scaled down to 480p by the set (its native resolution)? And SD signals are scaled up to 480p by the set?

Thank you.


----------



## mrkaos

Yes. If the tv accepts 1080i input, it would scale down.


-jb


----------



## Maurice2




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mrkaos_
> *If the tv accepts 1080i input, it would scale down.*



Doesn't every EDTV set accept 1080i -- and scales it down to 480p?


----------



## debaser

OK, here is a question for you all...


will the pioneer box (which seems to be the best one to get, am i wrong?) do output from s-vid as well as component?


I have a tivo and was thinking of connecting it to the pio box via s-vid then component to the receiver, then both up to the tv to different inputs... so if i want to watch HD broadcast, i use "input 1" if i want to use tivo and SD, i just switch it to "input 2"


am i mad? will this work... thanks in advance for your comments.


dan


----------



## mrkaos

It should work fine. It is logically sound.


- jb


----------



## debaser

thanks for the quick response... I guess the only thing I am nervous about is the idea of the cable box outputting its signal from two different outputs at the same time.


----------



## mrkaos

it works fine. That is how I record on my vcr (yes...i actually still use one of those).


- JB


----------



## drew138

The proposed setup works. Even more interesting for me was the fact that I was able to record the HDTV channels on my VCR. Obviously the quality was downgraded, but the channels were recorded in 16:9 format and worked fine.


Drew


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by debaser_
> *
> 
> 
> I have a tivo and was thinking of connecting it to the pio box via s-vid then component to the receiver, then both up to the tv to different inputs... so if i want to watch HD broadcast, i use "input 1" if i want to use tivo and SD, i just switch it to "input 2"
> 
> 
> am i mad? will this work... thanks in advance for your comments.
> 
> 
> dan*



That should work, but why would you want to route the video signal from the Pio box through your receiver instead of connecting the Pio directly to your TV?


----------



## drew138

He want's to route the SD S-Video through to his Tivo. And Tivo back to one of the analog inputs on his TV so he can time shift TV.


----------



## Maurice2




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drew138_
> *Even more interesting for me was the fact that I was able to record the HDTV channels on my VCR. Obviously the quality was downgraded, but the channels were recorded in 16:9 format and worked fine.*



This is great news to me regarding my forthcoming EDTV set. I have the Panasonic DVD recorder DMR-E30, and I didn't think I would be able to record HD programs.


----------



## debaser




> Quote:
> That should work, but why would you want to route the video signal from the Pio box through your receiver instead of connecting the Pio directly to your TV?



I want to route everything through the reciever (Denon 3803) so it will handle the video switching for me and I will (in theory) have less cables to route up to the tv because the 3803 does upconversion from composite or s-vid to component.


Thanks again for all of your responses...


----------



## jergans

Looks like Pioneer FINALLY issued a fix for the DVI-related problems that some of us using the 3510HD box were having. The fix was pushed out to certain TWC affiliates in California. Check this post for details.


Interested to hear if they've pushed the patch to TWCNYC yet. I'm getting home late tonight, and I don't think I'll have time to unhook the DVI from my DVD player and plug it into box. If this works, I need to get a DVI switcher!


----------



## rhsauer

Well, I went to 23rd street and swapped boxes -- also swapped the SA 3100HD that was in the living room for the Pio, so I have 2 Pios. Interestingly, the Pio in the bedroom, where I originally had the problem,

STILL crashes when 720p is enabled and I access the Guide. It must be a problem with the television, because I find it unlikely that two 3510s would have the exact same problem. The TV is an Electrograph ED plasma that is supposed to accept 720p inputs, but I'd guess it's got a kink or two.


Any other thoughts?


----------



## anthonymoody

Out of curiosity, can you switch an SD box for the Pio (at 23rd st)?


Thanks,

TM


----------



## dkan24

anthonymoody - yes.


----------



## mrkaos

*******s at twcnyc CS told me that I could not do that. I wound up paying the 30 bucks install fee. Thank god they gave me the pioneer box (since this was before I even knew about this thread).


- JB


----------



## dkan24

rep told me last week that i could not pick up a box there w/o exchanging one. I would have to get install and pay fee.


i called again yesterday and rep told me that i could pick up a box w/o exchanging. She made the changes to my account and I am going today to get a box - hopefully Pio.


I'll let you know what happens. If I don't walk out of there with a box, you'll probably hear about it on the news, after I raise hell there!


----------



## mrkaos

I was doing an exchange. They said on the phone I couldnt. I didn't know *******s was a "bad" word.


- jb


----------



## rgrossman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dkan24_
> *
> 
> i called again yesterday and rep told me that i could pick up a box w/o exchanging. She made the changes to my account and I am going today to get a box - hopefully Pio.
> *



I think that's the key--you have to get them to add a vacant "line" to your account before going to 23rd St. The clerks there cannot do that, but they can enter your new box number in the vacant line.


----------



## bluecalix

I went to the 5th Ave TWC office in Brooklyn and they had the pioneer in stock.



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by perrycampf_
> *Note that 23rd St. only has Pio boxes for Manhattan. If you live in Brooklyn or Queens, you have to go elsewhere...
> 
> 
> dpc*


----------



## dkan24

ok - I went to the 23rd St office today around 5:30. Wait time was 45 min, watched 13 HD on the plasma.


I sat down and told the rep I was here for the HD box. He said "ok, where's your box?" I told him I was not trading it, but adding it. He told me I couldn't do that. I told him the rep on the phone specifically said I could and already made the account changes. He went to speak to his supervisior. After 10 mins, he said that the supervisor said it was okay and he would get me a box. I asked him to grab a Pioneer, if he could. He did!


I am now watching HD on my projector and it looks amazing. As I was leaving, I decided to ask him about HD DVR, thinking he would say "yeah we got a few in an hour ago, want one?"!!! He told me he heard they were making them and it should be about 6 months. I don't put much stock in what he said although it could be true.


In another thread, we were discussing how it may be that systems with Pioneer software, (like I believe NYC is) may have to wait longer for the 8000HD. We were one of the last markets to get the SD version and that may be why.


----------



## BelB64

With ESPN-HD...WPIX-HD---MSG-HD....FSNY-HD....StarzHD....Bravo-HD.....INHD1&INHD2......HDNET&HDNET Movies.......Cinemax-HD and various other HD networks getting ready to go on board,we in NYC, arguably the most important city in the world and the first or second most important city in the entertainment business don't have ANY of these channels and our specific thread board has to be relegated to discussing our set top boxes. It's pathetic, and as someone who has been a talent agent for 30 years, it's embarrassing.


----------



## kwokpot

I'm wondering if anyone has contacted TWC-NYC with regard to TWC-SD (San Diego) having uploaded a software Fix to enable the Pioneer HD STB's DVI output to work with Sammy RPTV's? If not, I will do so on Monday.


Here is the link to the other thread regarding this issue:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=289334


----------



## LisaM

The following info was at TVWeek.com:


Time Warner Cable and ESPN are working on a deal for the cable operator to carry ESPN HD, the more notable channel absent from the second-largest cable operator's robust HD lineup. ESPN HD is under contract in 80 percent of satellite and cable homes that receive HD, but not Time Warner, said ESPN President George Bodenheimer during a panel at the 2004 International Consumer Electronics Show Friday in Las Vegas, in response to an audience question about the channel's availability. "We're confident we'll be on Time Warner Cable because it's content that is going to move the product," Mr. Bodenheimer said.


Time Warner Cable Chairman and CEO Glenn Britt, also on the panel, responded. "We would very much like to get ESPN HD and George would like us to get it, so we'll keep talking," he said. The two did not elaborate on a time frame.



Hope that this bodes well for us.


----------



## SCSI

Anyone tried switching their SA3100HD in Kissena Blvd. here in Queens? I am planning on going there and switch my 3100 with the 3510 instead of making an appointment and paying another $30.


Is the SA8000HD with DVR only? Is there a SA8000HD without the DVR since I don't really need that feature yet? Thanks!!


FRANK


----------



## MikeNY718

The entire purpose of the SA8000 is for DVR. If you don't want that feature, all you need is a 3510HD.


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by SCSI_
> 
> Is the SA8000HD with DVR only? Is there a SA8000HD without the DVR since I don't really need that feature yet? Thanks!!



There's a SA8000 with SD DVR available now (no HD decoding). A SA8000HD is slated for 1st quarter '04 introduction, or thereabouts, with SD/HD recording. The other HD converters available (for TWC) don't have DVR. RCN, in some buildings, now offers a Motorola HD converter and DVR, depending on location. -- John


----------



## perrycampf

Is anyone else experiencing problems with ch. 705 (Fox "HD")? I haven't had any audio or video in about two weeks. I live in Brooklyn and have the Pio box. The problem also occurred with the SA 3100HD. Fox SD (ch. 5) works fine.


It used to be intermittent drop-outs, but now this. TWC came over and said my signal strength was fine.


Any ideas?


dpc


----------



## John Mason

You might ask CS to 'refresh' your converter box, or try a cold boot by unplugging your converter for a while. RCN restored my two missing HDNet channels this morning by refreshing my 5100 converter. Fox/UPN over the air seems quite erratic, as numerous reports here suggest, but you'd hope there's a fiber or cable link between Fox and TWC by now. -- John


----------



## rhsauer

perrycampf --


Are you sure that 480p output is enabled on your Pio box?


----------



## perrycampf

I'll check the 480p when I get home; thanks for the suggestion. But wouldn't I be getting audio even if this weren't enabled?


dpc


----------



## mrkaos

480p output has nothing to do with it. Your problem is somewhere else.


- JB


----------



## drew138

Long ago, when I got my first HD box, SA 3100, I had major problems with Fox audio and video. Turns out the box was defective. Not sure why all the other programs and channels worked fine, but Fox was a mess. When I got the new SA 3100, all the programs came in much better with less total dropouts. I now have the Pio HD and all is OK.


Drew


----------



## UnixGeek




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by perrycampf_
> *Is anyone else experiencing problems with ch. 705 (Fox "HD")? I haven't had any audio or video in about two weeks. I live in Brooklyn and have the Pio box. The problem also occurred with the SA 3100HD. Fox SD (ch. 5) works fine.
> 
> 
> It used to be intermittent drop-outs, but now this. TWC came over and said my signal strength was fine.
> 
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> 
> dpc*



I am also in Brooklyn (Williamsburg) and have the Pioneer box.. I've had a few pixellations and sound dropouts, but for the most part, Fox "HD" on 705 has been working for me.


----------



## LL3HD

What's the deal with the lack of available HD programming on TWC. It kills me that as a New York City resident I can't watch the Knicks in HD. It's bad enough that one has to take out a second mortgage to attend the game at the Garden, not to mention that they are (still) a tough team to get excited about. I think I'm not asking for too much- I want my MSG! I know that TW customers have been fortunate to have HD available to them longer than the Cablevision customers but where are our additional channels?


And what's the deal with "bandwidth"? This word comes up often as a reason for the lack of additional HD channels. The crawl on the weather channel mentioned that several of the pay per view in demand channels are going to be eliminated. Is this a bandwidth thing? Does this mean that there will be additional bandwidth available?


And what's with these high numbered channels that are simulcast in Spanish? Are these redundant channels tying up bandwidth?


(I understand that this city is a multi-lingual melting pot but this is the USA- English comes first. I am not being disrespectful to people of other nations- I want to know what happened to the respect for this nation?? There are plenty of other ethnic groups in NYC that can demand programming in their native tongue too. It's not fair for them that they don't have programming in their language- Korean, Chinese, Arabic, etc.. Is TW going to appease them too?)


English speaking programming has to be the main concern. If these channels are eating up valuable bandwidth that can be used for state of the art HD programming - then TW should re evaluate their priorities.


I just want more HD!


----------



## irand

time to take a step back buddy... get a grip!!! -- and maybe evaluate YOUR priorities. i think everyone here would appreciate more hdtv programming, but is it really THAT IMPORTANT to you?


you're kidding, right?...


i'm sure you are probably well aware of some other gathering spots more appropriate to your type of thinking. u took a wrong-turn back there, and completely passed rally road... save your generosity and wisdom for the bigot boards and clan-chat.


----------



## pciav

I just want to inform Anthony Moody that I have not registered under the name of LL3HD as an alias...







...and look, here is somebody else just like me that maybe I can move with...







That being said...


EDIT...Irand beat me to it... LL3HD, watch out as you may not want to feel the wrath that may be brought down upon you for bringing this taboo subject up again. We will get more HDTV when it is profitable for TWC-NYC to do so. It's hard to dispute the fact that foreign langauge subscriptions generate more revenue than HDTV subscribers do. So, until there is more bandwidth available or there is more $ to be made from HDTV subscribers I wouldn't expect to much to change. At least with TWC we have all the locals in HD (except UPN and WPIX). Until that can replicated somewhere else (SAT), I do not think you will see to much defection. Other options that have been suggested to me are the possibility of moving... (I'm only joking with you TM and hope you are having as good a laugh as I am).


----------



## mrkaos

actually they do have korean, chinese and arabic channels...


In all honesty, the only thing I find offensive about his post is that everything he mentioned has been covered here. READ THE F'in THREAD!!!!!! Other than that, my grandmother has lived here for 60 years. Does she speak english? No. Do i think she should have more than 2 spanish channels. HELL NO. She should learn english. I hardly speak to her because, although I speak spanish, I refuse to speak to her in it. Problem is, people like her generate more revenue that people like us. Call me what you want, but I believe that learning the local language is a must no matter where you move.


- JB


----------



## Kingston

It is not a LANGUAGE thing! It's a cultural thing...Latins or Greek or Koreans want to watch programing reflective of their culture not because they can't or do not to speak english. And they have every right to.

American programing isn't universal.


----------



## rgrossman

The reason there are so many of these foreign language channels is because people PAY for them. I pay for the French channel because my wife, a retired French teacher, likes to watch it.


TWC-NYC doesn't charge anything for HDTV service. I doubt they get many people looking for HDTV that don't already have digital cable. They probably lose money on HDTV.


BTW, the Spanish simulcasts apparently take up very little bandwidth--they just add the audio signal to the remapped video from the original channel.


----------



## mrkaos

rgrossman -


agreed. we are not a revenue stream for TWCNYC. We are a drain and a pain in their a$$. You are right about the spanish channels. The audio takes up next to nothing. Furthermore, they are in the digital spectrum. Most of the bandwidth crunch has nothing to do with the multinational channels. It is the first 100 analog channels which take up the majority of bandwidth.


- JB


----------



## bigd86

I live on the upper west side. Last night, my 3500hd froze up, and even after several reboots, I wasn't able to get the reboot screen (the one with the blue dots going across the bottom) to advance past the second dot before stopping, then going into the always delightful channel 21-71 hell(maybe not those channells exactly, but for those who experienced it, you know what I mean) .

Anyway, I called TWC, they tried some stuff, it didn't work, so they will send me a new Pioneer box (GUARANTEED!) on Friday. (As a side note, the woman I spoke with actually understood the difference between the two boxes, and even asked me if my display supported 720P or had DVI)

In the meantime, of course, the box fixed itself, and now all seems well.

EXCEPT-and here, finally, is the point of this message-if I leave is off for a couple of hours, when I turn it back on, it has reset itself to channel 1, instead of the channel it was on. If I turn it off for a couple of minutes, when I turn it back on it is still on the same channel that I had left it previously. (Thus, not a menu issue)

So-I wonder if TWC is playing around and resetting the HD boxes-has this particular problem happenned to anyone else-or is my box just getting flakey, and should I waste my time hanging out tomorrow and waiting for the new box?

Such a problem-and my wife actually says I have MUCH to much free time on my hands...


----------



## rgrossman

They do update the software in the boxes occasionally.


----------



## anthonymoody




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pciav_
> *EDIT... I just want to inform Anthony Moody that I have not registered under the name of LL3HD as an alias...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





















Re: everything else, you've all chimed in with what I would have.


Re: the reboots...I've had the same issue (though with my 3100) that causes another problem. Whenever TWC resets the box remotely, it ends in an 'off' position. Problem is, I otherwise leave it on all the time for Tivo. I've come home from a vacation now and then only to find all my Tivo'd shows with a completely blank screen







Strange, but it's a surprisingly large let down when you sit down thinking you're going to watch your favorite shows only to learn you've missed them b/c your cable box got turned off!










TM


----------



## rgrossman

That's not necessarily TWC's fault, TM. It could be ConEd--any momentary power outage can turn the box off.


----------



## dkan24




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by anthonymoody_
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Re: everything else, you've all chimed in with what I would have.
> 
> 
> Re: the reboots...I've had the same issue (though with my 3100) that causes another problem. Whenever TWC resets the box remotely, it ends in an 'off' position. Problem is, I otherwise leave it on all the time for Tivo. I've come home from a vacation now and then only to find all my Tivo'd shows with a completely blank screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strange, but it's a surprisingly large let down when you sit down thinking you're going to watch your favorite shows only to learn you've missed them b/c your cable box got turned off!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TM*



This happened all the time with my ReplayTV. It got so bad, that I would have to check it every day, like setting a vcr. Completely ruining the point of a pvr. Girlfriend would get madder than me.


That issue played into the reason I sold my Replay for the dvr. Now all is well. Plus 2 tuners, plus dolby digital sound, plus same exact video quality as original, plus....


----------



## DjPiLL

Damm... i always wondered why my f'in 3100HD cable box would turn off by itself!!!


I always thought it was a power spike in the apartment. I now have a UPS attached to it. So far with the new 3510HD... i dont think ive seen a reboot (hence it turning off). I leave mine on all the time for Replay.


----------



## anthonymoody

Not con-ed...I thought of that too, except for no blinking 12:00am on any clocks...


TM


----------



## abramsky

I also purchased a UPS and connected my TIVO, VCR and cable-box to it and missed recordings stopped being a problem. (Except for big blackouts.)


----------



## rgrossman

TM, some equipment is a lot more sensitive to power glitches than others, and I think cable boxes, at least some of them, are in this group.


----------



## anthonymoody

Fair enough Rich. Whatever the culprit, it ticks me off!


TM


----------



## DJ Frustration

Any additions to the HD lineup in NYC lately? I'm moving up from Charlotte in Feb. Down here, TWC just added HDNet and HDNet Movies for $6.95. InHD1 and InHD2 have been on for over 2 months now for free.


----------



## SCSI

Is InHD a pay-per-view service just like InDemand?


----------



## DJ Frustration

Not in Charlotte. Its free.


----------



## rgrossman

DJ, the last addition was Discovery HD. We don't have much here, and there won't be any more until TWC can free up some bandwidth, which, they say, will be sometime this _year_.


----------



## definitely

If you go to the About INHD section of http://www.inhd.com/, it notes that these channels are not PPV.


----------



## dkan24

I have 2 questions for my fellow NYC residents.


1.) If I was to take my HD box over to a freind's apartment, who also has TWC, would it work? Would the box get all the channels that it is supposed to get?


2.) Is there any point in trying to start a petition to get MSG HD on TWC? Do we even have a significant number of people here (or with HD) to make a difference? Now that the Knicks are watchable, and with baseball season starting soon, I really want to see MSG HD.


I know most people hate Cablevision, but I grew up on LI and always liked them. Their cable modem is the fastest in the country and they have added some nice services. But in this one instance I think they are making a big mistake. They also own the Knicks and Rangers. If New York City HD owners had them in HD, then all their friends would come over and watch them. Interest in the tems would rise again, and buzz would be built up thus positively effecting teams that they own.


They should give it to us for free this year at least, and worry about pricing in a year (or two) when the industry as a whole works it out. Its just ironic that they fought the same battle for their customers over the YES network. And I hate it on Knicks broadcasts when they say "HD only available on Cable TV". As if to try and win back all the people who switched to satellite over the YES fiasco.


So is a petition worth it?


----------



## LL3HD

Regarding: "Is there any point in trying to start a petition to get MSG HD on TWC?"


Put me down! I'll sign it- for what it's worth.


And regarding the "HD available on Cable TV" What a crock! For years MSG has been bragging during the Knicks telecasts that the show was in HD. HA! No where, no place were you ever able to actually see this HD broadcast. It wasn't until this past year when Cablevision finally got hooked up with HD- were you finally able to see it. They were blowing their horn long before any sound came out of it.

Larry


----------



## jvs666

I dont know if the petition is worth it. Someone here posted the amount of HDTV customers in NYC. I for one would be one of the 1st to sign the petition. Like you, I also hate hearing the HDTV announcements during knick games. And for that, I hate cablevision.


----------



## dkan24




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LL3HD_
> *Regarding: "Is there any point in trying to start a petition to get MSG HD on TWC?"
> 
> 
> Put me down! I'll sign it- for what it's worth.
> 
> 
> And regarding the "HD available on Cable TV" What a crock! For years MSG has been bragging during the Knicks telecasts that the show was in HD. HA! No where, no place were you ever able to actually see this HD broadcast. It wasn't until this past year when Cablevision finally got hooked up with HD- were you finally able to see it. They were blowing their horn long before any sound came out of it.
> 
> Larry*



I think that you could have recieved it using an OTA reciever hooked into the cable outlet for the past few years. But oh well.


So, how should we go about this petition? Should we do it here at AVS? Just start a new topic and have someone post? Or a dedicated webpage? I am thinking a simple yahoo page might be easy - like msghd at yahoo.com. What do you guys think?


----------



## jergans




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dkan24_
> *I have 2 questions for my fellow NYC residents.
> 
> 
> 1.) If I was to take my HD box over to a freind's apartment, who also has TWC, would it work? Would the box get all the channels that it is supposed to get?
> 
> 
> 2.) Is there any point in trying to start a petition to get MSG HD on TWC? Do we even have a significant number of people here (or with HD) to make a difference? Now that the Knicks are watchable, and with baseball season starting soon, I really want to see MSG HD.
> 
> 
> I know most people hate Cablevision, but I grew up on LI and always liked them. Their cable modem is the fastest in the country and they have added some nice services. But in this one instance I think they are making a big mistake. They also own the Knicks and Rangers. If New York City HD owners had them in HD, then all their friends would come over and watch them. Interest in the tems would rise again, and buzz would be built up thus positively effecting teams that they own.
> 
> 
> They should give it to us for free this year at least, and worry about pricing in a year (or two) when the industry as a whole works it out. Its just ironic that they fought the same battle for their customers over the YES network. And I hate it on Knicks broadcasts when they say "HD only available on Cable TV". As if to try and win back all the people who switched to satellite over the YES fiasco.
> 
> 
> So is a petition worth it?*



No, it's not worth it. If you read this thread, you'll find an email from Bob Watson, VP of Programming for TWC New York and New Jersey saying they have no bandwidth to add ANY high definition channels right now. Most (all?) other TWC affiliates have added INHD, INHD2, HDNet and HDNet movies. We don't have those because of the bandwidth issue. Let's start with getting those stations before we look for others.


Here's the email I received in December:


-----Original Message-----

From: Watson, Robert [mailto:[email protected]]

Sent: Tuesday, December 23, 2003 4:52 PM

To: _________

Subject: RE: HDNet and INHD



We hope to carry as much HD programming as our resources allow, and

recently added Discovery HD. Time Warner Cable has agreements allowing

it to distribute INHD 1 & 2 and HD Net and HD Movies, however in our NYC

area systems we are currently out of available bandwidth to carry these

services. We expect to resolve our bandwidth issues next year and plan

to add the services when the bandwidth becomes available. Time Warner

Cable's corporate programming department is also negotiating with ESPN

to for rights to carry ESPNHD. Which we ultimately plan to add.

In the interim, I hope you are happy with the HD service you are

receiving at no additional charge, including local broadcasters such as

ABC, NBC, CBS and channel 13 in HD and the digital feeds from Fox, WNJN

and Kids Thirteen.


Thanks for your feedback.

Happy Holidays,

Bob Watson

VP Programming & New Business Development

Time Warner Cable of NY & NJ.


----------



## DjPiLL

They are so full of it though when they say "no additional charge for HD content"... considering the last time I looked at my bill I get charged extra for a HD box. Sounds like an oxy-moron to me.


----------



## dkan24

I don't believe the no bandwidth argument. I have no basis for saying that and don't care to argue. I just don't believe it and think that more channels will be added soon. MSG still needs to be agreed on though.


----------



## Lord British

Hi all - Just wondering - does anyone know if TWC here in Manhattan transmits any QAM unscrambled DT or HD?


Thanks!


LB


----------



## drew138




> Quote:
> 1.) If I was to take my HD box over to a freind's apartment, who also has TWC, would it work? Would the box get all the channels that it is supposed to get?



If you're friend is located off the same head end/node, I would think that this would work. I've always wondered this myself. If you try it, please let me know the outcome.


Drew


----------



## kwokpot




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DjPiLL_
> *They are so full of it though when they say "no additional charge for HD content"... considering the last time I looked at my bill I get charged extra for a HD box. Sounds like an oxy-moron to me.*



That's strange you get charged extra for a HD STB. Neither their website nor does my latest bill state there is an extra rental fee over a standard digital box.


----------



## kwokpot




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by kwokpot_
> *I'm wondering if anyone has contacted TWC-NYC with regard to TWC-SD (San Diego) having uploaded a software Fix to enable the Pioneer HD STB's DVI output to work with Sammy RPTV's? If not, I will do so on Monday.
> 
> 
> Here is the link to the other thread regarding this issue:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=289334 *



I sent an email inquiry about the Pio box to TWCNYC last week, and today received this reply:

We have obtained a new driver file with additional DVI support for more

HDTVs. We expect to load this file in the next few weeks. While I can't

promise that the new drivers will make a difference for your particular

situation, the file includes the latest updates. Thank you for you

email and for being our customer.


Bob Watson

VP of Programming &

New Business Development

Time Warner Cable of NY & NJ


I'm happy to see that they will follow-up with the software update. Now, whether it will work with the Sammy's and more importantly, whether there is a better PQ is a WHOLE other issue.......


----------



## MikeNY718




> Quote:
> I don't believe the no bandwidth argument. I have no basis for saying that and don't care to argue. I just don't believe it and think that more channels will be added soon.



Last week, TWC did away with 6 of their InDemand PPV Channels (309-314). Coincidentally, that would free up EXACTLY enough bandwidth to add an additional HD channel.


Or maybe it's not a coincidence...


----------



## winternj




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by MikeNY718_
> *Last week, TWC did away with 6 of their InDemand PPV Channels (309-314). Coincidentally, that would free up EXACTLY enough bandwidth to add an additional HD channel.
> 
> 
> Or maybe it's not a coincidence...*



Perhaps so, but what "one" channel would they add?


InHD is 2 channels, and HDNet is 2 channels....


----------



## John Mason

Trimming ~6-8 SD channels would free up a 6-MHz slot (~39 Mbps), enough for ~2 HDTV channels. -- John


----------



## BelB64

Iheard yesterday from someone in authority at MSG that TWC will be adding MSG - HD in 3 or 4 months...that would coincide with the baseball season. We'll see.


----------



## dkan24




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by BelB64_
> *Iheard yesterday from someone in authority at MSG that TWC will be adding MSG - HD in 3 or 4 months...that would coincide with the baseball season. We'll see.*




Please elaborate...


----------



## charlycui

DVI connection on the pioneer box is working! what a beautiful picture! but all my on demand channels are not working, anyone had this problem b4?


----------



## drew138

hey, anyone have time to call the TWCNYC HD hotline to get some mis-information on new channels and roll out dates? We could use some good roumors to add some life to the thread.










For what it's worth, there are exactly 69 days before the 1st quarter is officially over and the SA8000HD's are supposed to hit the street in NYC.










Drew


----------



## perrycampf




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drew138_
> *hey, anyone have time to call the TWCNYC HD hotline to get some mis-information on new channels and roll out dates? We could use some good roumors to add some life to the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



What's the number for the HD hotline? I've just been calling the regular ol' TWC CS number.



> Quote:
> *For what it's worth, there are exactly 69 days before the 1st quarter is officially over and the SA8000HD's are supposed to hit the street in NYC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



When I called CS yesterday, they said they just had a meeting with management and were told the HD DVR boxes were "hopefully expected out by mid-year, possibly May or June." Bummer.


dpc


----------



## jergans




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by charlycui_
> *DVI connection on the pioneer box is working! what a beautiful picture! but all my on demand channels are not working, anyone had this problem b4?*



That's great news! Do you notice a big difference between DVI and component? Most of the reports I've read indicate that there's not much of a difference between the two (this only applies to the Pioneer box. I know my DVD player looks MUCH better via DVI than component).


On the DVR issue, I wouldn't rely too much on the CSRs. Most CSRs kept saying the regular DVRs wouldn't be available until mid-September (2003), yet people were receiving them in early August.


They are rolling out in a lot of other TWC-serviced areas. I know that TWCNYC is usually late to the party, but they've still got the "First quarter 2004" date on the TWCNYC website, so I'm cautiously optimistic.


----------



## shk718




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jergans_
> *That's
> 
> 
> They are rolling out in a lot of other TWC-serviced areas. I know that TWCNYC is usually late to the party, but they've still got the "First quarter 2004" date on the TWCNYC website, so I'm cautiously optimistic.*



Where on their website do they mention first quarter 2004?


----------



## jergans




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by shk718_
> *Where on their website do they mention first quarter 2004?*


 Right here. 


Question 6.


----------



## Sickman

Don't mean to get greedy, but does the HD DVR box have DVI?


----------



## charlycui

by using the dvi connection I noticed more balanced color tone, slightly more detail. but its not a HUGE difference like dvd players. since i only have one dvi input on my plasma, i'm thinking of using the component input for cable and dvi for dvd


----------



## TAGLIA

Sickman- yes, DVI with HDCP.


----------



## jergans




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by TAGLIA_
> *Sickman- yes, DVI with HDCP.*



TWC hasn't enabled the DVI yet (in the areas that already have the 8000HD DVR box). I think the word is that they'll activate the DVI output in March.


----------



## kwokpot




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by charlycui_
> *DVI connection on the pioneer box is working! what a beautiful picture! but all my on demand channels are not working, anyone had this problem b4?*



Charltcui: What TV do you have the Pio Box connected to, and where are you in NYC?

I just tried tv.my Pio box DVI to my Sammy DLP, and it's still not recognizing the Sammy


----------



## anthonymoody

Hey, isn't it time to start arguing over why we're getting screwed out of so many channels?










(aka: bump)


TM


----------



## dkan24

or where our HD DVR is?


----------



## LL3HD

 ok AMyou asked for a discourse



Programming- "When will we get that channel? Which channel is it?" This seems to be the mantra of the Time Warner customer.


Here are the main points I found, regarding the lack of programming, while perusing the last thirty pages of this terrific thread from several intelligent and informative posters:


· Bandwidth is needed for additional HD channels.

· Bandwidth is depleted primarily by the analog channels-- the 90 or so in the 1-100 zone.

· The redundant (high number Spanish translated) channels do not utilize much bandwidth-- so leave them alone or else.

· And, these translated from English channels bring in mucho money.

· HD customers are outnumbered by non HD customers. Hence, HD does not create much revenue.

· Negotiations with these (missing from New York on Time Warner) HD channels, is an on going affair... any day now some time this yearbe patient


Ok? Is that the gist? Does this cover all the essentials from the posters, including Bob Watson and company? Tell me more if there is more.


So how is this problem solved? Free up bandwidth?


What can be done about these "analog" channels? The under 100 club. Is it a whole big to do with legal contracts, analog and digital broadcast guidelines and regulations?


If it's not such a legal wrangle then I'm sure we can all agree on eliminating a bunch of these useless channels. Granted, each and every channel has a fan somewhere in Time Warner land but there has to be dozens of these analog channels that have a miniscule audience- if any. They certainly are not accommodating a huge share of a market, or providing a revenue stream.


That brings us to the revenue issue. Is there a "ratings" system within Time Warner? I am sure there are plenty of HD channels that trounce many of the analog channels with more viewers. Consequently, the HD patrons, in these situations, are more valuable. Just by basic economics-- the HD customers are a better demographic than the analog customer.


Debatable research has shown that the majority of HD homes have more "disposable" income. The typical HD customer, compared to the basic analog customer, has a more expensive television and most have some type of additional costly home theatre equipment. Therefore, even though they appear to represent a smaller portion of Time Warner's market- they actually are a greater attraction to advertisers. This translates into more revenue.


The HD consumer is valuable to Time Warner. This group, as was stated in this thread several weeks and a few pages ago, generates 30 million dollars annually. I know this was a sweeping round about figure-- regardless, this is serious dough. It doesn't matter how many billions Time Warner generates- they will not scoff at 30 million bucks as *someone* on this thread implied. I do not agree with the presumptuous attitude of some, that the HD devote carry little clout, or, that others are more important to Time Warner. If they would sneer at 30 mil that would confirm that their executive offices are as inept as their customer service reps and technicians are, (a point that has been stated repeatedly on this thread).


Let's take it a step further, Time Warner should go all DTV immediately and phase out analog altogether. Wouldn't Time Warner benefit in the long run by solely providing DTV? This is probably another moot point, since no doubt, it probably is another legal train wreck. It's about time that the transition is completed. Time Warner could afford to propose more appropriate incentives to sway the analog holdouts. With DTV exclusive, as one example, all of the premium channels in the analog spectrum would then be freed up- (providing more available bandwidth?).


And this quote from Bob Watson (that "Jergens" posted) - "I hope you are happy with the HD service you are receiving at no additional charge." Sounds a little contemptuous to me. That's like an airline captain telling you, "If you look out on the left side of the plane you will see the Grand Canyon, and hey! It's at no additional charge."


Forgive me, if this topic has been beaten to the ground but I still haven't found satisfaction. And until we get these other channels- MSG, INHD, etc., etc. - this topic will keep surfacing like a dead guppy in a fish tank.


I do have patients- I am patient. I was very fortunate to be one of the first "testers" in Queens receiving HD via TWCNYC over three years ago. Yeah, I know, big friggin' deal

I think it's about time that real forthright answers were provided .


----------



## shk718

the question about removing analog channels can be answered by what the Fed requirements are in terms of carrying them - I'm pretty sure TW is required to carry a certain number of channels (I'm not sure what the rules are exactly). I'm also sure that the major networks wont sign a contract unless TW carries their analog channel. If i was ABC i wouldn't let a cable company drop my analog channel - I'd loose customers who haven't converted to digital. I don't know how many people have switched to digital - but you cant do anything about the analog until everyone is switched. As for the "usless" channels - I'm sure some you and I consider usless other would not. I'm also sure that contracts are written to require TW to carry one channel in order to get another that they want (HBO is bundeled w/ spanish HBO...).


i think the biggest thing that will help us get more High Def channels is competition with Satellite - Direct Tv announced their doublling the number of HD channels they offer. If TW thinks they can steal from or will loose customers to DT then they will have to offer more. This is why their making a big push to Voip - to offer a tripple threat to satellite to gain lost customers back.


----------



## mrkaos

LOL...yeah..things have been kinda dull here


- JB


----------



## rgrossman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LL3HD_
> 
> [B} And this quote from Bob Watson (that "Jergens" posted) - "I hope you are happy with the HD service you are receiving at no additional charge." Sounds a little contemptuous to me. That's like an airline captain telling you, "If you look out on the left side of the plane you will see the Grand Canyon, and hey! It's at no additional charge."
> 
> [/b]



Perhaps he was just differentiating TWCNYC from other cable systems, including TWC ones, that _do_ charge extra. Of course we don't get as many channels as these other systems (I assume).


TWCNYC operates in a very difficult location, both physically and politically. As you remarked, if they remove _anything_ from the current system someone is going to complain.


Compared to most of the other systems in the country, TWCNYC is huge. You can't turn an ocean liner on a dime, and you can't change a system this big quickly either. But I do see progress. They've removed some of the PPV channels. Hopefully soon that bandwidth will be used for HD service.


I think it's going to be like this for a while: occasional incremental additions to HD service as bandwidth becomes available--at least until they think they can make more money by charging for HD.


----------



## jergans




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by shk718_
> *the question about removing analog channels can be answered by what the Fed requirements are in terms of carrying them - I'm pretty sure TW is required to carry a certain number of channels (I'm not sure what the rules are exactly). I'm also sure that the major networks wont sign a contract unless TW carries their analog channel. If i was ABC i wouldn't let a cable company drop my analog channel - I'd loose customers who haven't converted to digital. I don't know how many people have switched to digital - but you cant do anything about the analog until everyone is switched. As for the "usless" channels - I'm sure some you and I consider usless other would not. I'm also sure that contracts are written to require TW to carry one channel in order to get another that they want (HBO is bundeled w/ spanish HBO...).
> 
> 
> i think the biggest thing that will help us get more High Def channels is competition with Satellite - Direct Tv announced their doublling the number of HD channels they offer. If TW thinks they can steal from or will loose customers to DT then they will have to offer more. This is why their making a big push to Voip - to offer a tripple threat to satellite to gain lost customers back.*



TWCNYC absolutely will not remove analog channels any time soon. The building I lived in until the middle of 2003 (a very nice building on the UES) would not allow TWCNYC to come in and wire the builiding for digital cable (if you think TWCNYC pisses me off, you should have heard me go at it with the management company. They told me when we signed the lease in 2001 that they would be wired for digital "within 6 months!" But I digress...). Actually, it wasn't only my building, it was all buildings managed by Glenwood management. I'm sure there are plenty of other buildings in New York that are similarly restricted.


----------



## jergans

Other notes:


1. Do you think it would be worthwhile for a bunch of us to email Bob Watson to see if they can put up INHD only for the NBA All Star Game? Didn't TWCNYC carry this last year? If they have no bandwidth at all, obviously we're out of luck, but I'd LOVE to watch that in HD.


2. If you check out the HDTV recorders forum, look at the sticky at the top regarding the SA8000HD. There seem to be some picture quality issues to be resolved. Obviously these should have been resolved before rolling out the boxes, but I'm content to wait until these are fixed before getting mine. Plus, we've still got two more months in the first quarter of 2004!


----------



## rgrossman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by shk718_
> *the question about removing analog channels can be answered by what the Fed requirements are in terms of carrying them - I'm pretty sure TW is required to carry a certain number of channels (I'm not sure what the rules are exactly). I'm also sure that the major networks wont sign a contract unless TW carries their analog channel. If i was ABC i wouldn't let a cable company drop my analog channel - I'd loose customers who haven't converted to digital. I don't know how many people have switched to digital - but you cant do anything about the analog until everyone is switched.*



Don't confuse analog OTA transmission with analog cable transmission. Channels 1-99 are analog on the cable system, and can be viewed without a converter (unless they are scrambled). This is what takes up a lot of bandwidth, not the fact that the original OTA signal is analog. If everyone had a DTV _cable_ converter, the cable company could transmit them digitally (using a lot less bandwidth) even if the original OTA signal were still analog.



> Quote:
> *
> 
> i think the biggest thing that will help us get more High Def channels is competition with Satellite - Direct Tv announced their doublling the number of HD channels they offer. If TW thinks they can steal from or will loose customers to DT then they will have to offer more. This is why their making a big push to Voip - to offer a tripple threat to satellite to gain lost customers back.*



Satellite reception is not feasible for many, if not most TWCNYC subscribers. There is a lot less competition there than meets the eye.


----------



## shk718




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jergans_
> *TWCNYC absolutely will not remove analog channels any time soon. The building I lived in until the middle of 2003 (a very nice building on the UES) would not allow TWCNYC to come in and wire the builiding for digital cable (if you think TWCNYC pisses me off, you should have heard me go at it with the management company. They told me when we signed the lease in 2001 that they would be wired for digital "within 6 months!" But I digress...). Actually, it wasn't only my building, it was all buildings managed by Glenwood management. I'm sure there are plenty of other buildings in New York that are similarly restricted.*



My co-op board was very reluctant to allow TW to re-wire for digital cable. they didn't want to see wires in the halls - didn't like being locked into TW (which they were anyway). I then sent them a letter indicating that i was going to pop a satellite dish outside my window (which they couldn't stop) if digital cable wasn't available in the building - that started the ball rolling - they were worried that others would follow in my footsteps and the building would look like a giant radio transmitter - We switched last fall.


----------



## LL3HD




> _Originally posted by jergans_
> 
> *Other notes:
> 
> 
> 1. Do you think it would be worthwhile for a bunch of us to email Bob Watson to see if they can put up INHD only for the NBA All Star Game? Didn't TWCNYC carry this last year? If they have no bandwidth at all, obviously we're out of luck, but I'd LOVE to watch that in HD.
> 
> 
> 708 was the channel for the NBA ALL Star game last year- with all of the multi day festivities- 3 point contest, slam dunk, etc. also broadcast in HD. That was truly appreciated.*


----------



## shk718




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by rgrossman_
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Satellite reception is not feasible for many, if not most TWCNYC subscribers. There is a lot less competition there than meets the eye.*



Drive through BKLYN and queens and see how many satellite dishes are on peoples houses - even in manhattan - look up - youd be suprised how many you see. Satellite is a very big threat to TW - there have been several articals about it. here is one today talking about voip and tw

http://www.thestreet.com/_yahoo/tech.../10140080.html


----------



## rgrossman

I look up, enviously, a lot in Manhattan where I live. There very few dishes, relative to the number of the apartments.


You said your co-op couldn't stop you from installing a dish outside your window. Do you have a terrace? I was under the impression that co-ops can control what goes on the walls--the law gives tenants rights only over property in their "exclusive control."


----------



## jergans




> _Originally posted by rgrossman_
> 
> *Don't confuse analog OTA transmission with analog cable transmission. Channels 1-99 are analog on the cable system, and can be viewed without a converter (unless they are scrambled).
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know that that's entirely true. You cannot receive any channels 81-99 without a DTV box (ESPN Classic for example). Now I don't know if they moved ESPN Classic to a digital feed or if they simply moved the channel into the DTV package.*


----------



## pciav




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by anthonymoody_
> *Hey, isn't it time to start arguing over why we're getting screwed out of so many channels?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (aka: bump)
> 
> 
> TM*



Everyone all together now... Lack of bandwidth, too many foreign language channels, not enough hd customers, lack of revenue










Seriously though...Anyone know what they are doing with the bandwidth gained from the elimination of the 6 PPV channels?


----------



## shk718




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by rgrossman_
> *I look up, enviously, a lot in Manhattan where I live. There very few dishes, relative to the number of the apartments.
> 
> 
> You said your co-op couldn't stop you from installing a dish outside your window. Do you have a terrace? I was under the impression that co-ops can control what goes on the walls--the law gives tenants rights only over property in their "exclusive control."*



i've gotten mixed opinions on that - but when i talked to the president of my co-op board he said they couldn't stop me - there is one other apt that has one hanging off the window. i know with a terrace the def can't stop you but like i said my pres looked into it and said i could - but then asked me to please wait until they voted on the dig cable - which they did.


when i look out my bedroom window is see 4 dishes. in the village i see quite a few on the roofs.


----------



## jergans

No All Star game this year. If someone wants to ask what they're doing with the bandwidth available by virtue of the elimination of the PPV channels, feel free.


----------------------------------------


-----Original Message-----

From: Watson, Robert [mailto:[email protected]]

Sent: Thursday, January 29, 2004 5:14 PM

To: _______________

Subject: RE: NBA All-Star Game in HD?



Unfortunately, we will not be able to provide access to the NBA All Star

game this year. We have no available bandwidth to put up a temporary HD

channel. Thanks, Bob Watson


---------------------------------------


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jergans_
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, we will not be able to provide access to the NBA All Star
> 
> game this year. We have no available bandwidth to put up a temporary HD
> 
> channel. Thanks, Bob Watson
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------- [/b]










WHAT A BUMMER!


----------



## pciav

How exactly do they solve this bandwidth problem?


----------



## MikeNY718




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jergans_
> *I don't know that that's entirely true. You cannot receive any channels 81-99 without a DTV box (ESPN Classic for example). Now I don't know if they moved ESPN Classic to a digital feed or if they simply moved the channel into the DTV package.*



That's actually incorrect. Channels 81-95 were originally added to the lineup before digital was available as part of an analog package called MetroChoice, which is a legacy tier that can no longer be ordered. But for those who subscribed to that tier back then, they still receive those channels without a digital box. However, you would have needed a newer analog box. When I upgraded to MetroChoice in 1998, my old Tocom box (which tuned nothing but snow above Channel 79) was replaced with a newer Pioneer analog box that could receive channels on higher numbers.


To demonstrate, unplug your signal from the cable box and plug it directly into the TV. You'll see that your TV picks up the channels above 80 (though they are scrambled). The analog feeds are there.


The only exception to this is Ovation on Channel 83, which had its analog signal removed entirely last year and is no longer available to MetroChoice customers.


----------



## mitch191

Service alert.

Today RCN NYC- Manhattan added CBS HD to the lineup.

My building has a choice of TWC or RCN and went with RCN due to ESPN HD. Now add CBS and I'm a happy camper. SUPER happy...lol.

Sources tell me DVI will be activated Feb.1 or thereabouts.


----------



## jergans




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by MikeNY718_
> *That's actually incorrect. Channels 81-95 were originally added to the lineup before digital was available as part of an analog package called MetroChoice, which is a legacy tier that can no longer be ordered. But for those who subscribed to that tier back then, they still receive those channels without a digital box. However, you would have needed a newer analog box. When I upgraded to MetroChoice in 1998, my old Tocom box (which tuned nothing but snow above Channel 79) was replaced with a newer Pioneer analog box that could receive channels on higher numbers.
> 
> 
> To demonstrate, unplug your signal from the cable box and plug it directly into the TV. You'll see that your TV picks up the channels above 80 (though they are scrambled). The analog feeds are there.
> 
> 
> The only exception to this is Ovation on Channel 83, which had its analog signal removed entirely last year and is no longer available to MetroChoice customers.*



I had a newer analog box. Those stations were not available after sometime in 2001 or 2002.


----------



## anthonymoody

Mission accomplished










TM


----------



## kwokpot




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by kwokpot_
> *I sent an email inquiry about the Pio box to TWCNYC last week, and today received this reply:
> 
> We have obtained a new driver file with additional DVI support for more
> 
> HDTVs. We expect to load this file in the next few weeks. While I can't
> 
> promise that the new drivers will make a difference for your particular
> 
> situation, the file includes the latest updates. Thank you for you
> 
> email and for being our customer.
> 
> 
> Bob Watson
> 
> VP of Programming &
> 
> New Business Development
> 
> Time Warner Cable of NY & NJ
> 
> 
> I'm happy to see that they will follow-up with the software update. Now, whether it will work with the Sammy's and more importantly, whether there is a better PQ is a WHOLE other issue.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



This is just to follow-up that as of yesterday afternoon, the Pio HD STB DVI software patch was uploaded, and I can confirm that the DVI is working with Sammy DLP sets.


In my 2.5 hrs of viewing last night, IMHO, I felt that the PQ was better with DVI than with the component connections.

Here is a link to another thead on this issue:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...53#post3293753


----------



## BelB64

Meanwhile has everyone noticed that RCN added CBS-DT to their list of HD stations. That brings their total to 11. John Mason, you have both. Does RCN have many fewer stations than TWC enabling them to have more bandwidth for HD?


----------



## kai_hankinson

I know I am being lazy here, but I just want to know which of TWC's two STB's I should ask for and I really don't want to have to decipher the 33 pages of text in this forum.


They tell me they have two HDTV STB's a Pioneer and an S.A. I think they suggested that one is 720p and the other is 720p and 1080i.


Which one is best for my 50" Panny plasma.


Your one word answer and wisdom is greatly appreciated.


----------



## mrkaos

pioneer


----------



## DjPiLL

Not having CBS-HD was the one reason why I haven't switched to RCN. Now that they carry CBS... I think its time to make the switch. I can get full RCN digitial in my building.


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Meanwhile has everyone noticed that RCN added CBS-DT to their list of HD stations. That brings their total to 11. John Mason, you have both. Does RCN have many fewer stations than TWC enabling them to have more bandwidth for HD?



Hadn't noticed the CBS HD add, but that'll now save some switching between RCN/TWC. I've got TWC's "It's All Here" package, so only 3 of 4 RCN HDs in its special tier are unique to them now (2 HDNets, ESPN-HD). Not sure whether RCN has a 860-MHz system like TWC and more space for HDs. Generally, it looks like RCN doesn't have all seasonal sports packages and other special channels that TWC does. I just have RCN's Basic to get the HD tier. -- John


----------



## DjPiLL

So you have both TWC and RCN in your apartment? Don't they share the same cable lines, or does RCN use its own lines?


I just noticed RCN doesn't offer Playboy TV. My fiancee actually enjoys that channel... (for real)







... so she will be pissed if i switch.


Maybe ill just downgrade my time warner to basic service + their analog DVR + playboy and ill get the RCN hi-Def package.


----------



## dkan24

no such thing as analog dvr (unless you use tivo or replay). You need to have a digital tier to get the dvr.


----------



## DjPiLL

Yeah I just realized that they only offer the DVRs if you have the digital tier. Oh well... might have to tell the GF no more playboy TV. She gonna be pissed.







****... im pissed too... but now i gotta decide.


Nekkid women vs. Sports in Hi-Def



Hmmmmmmmm....


----------



## dkan24

get DirectV and have Spice in HD! Or Voom with Playboy HD!


----------



## anthonymoody

DjP,

You could always pick up an outboard TiVo box, though that obviously adds upfront and ongoing costs to the equation...


TM


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DjPiLL_
> 
> So you have both TWC and RCN in your apartment? Don't they share the same cable lines, or does RCN use its own lines?



Separate lines. RCN ran a cable in from the hallway years ago, pre-HD, then I dropped them and went back to TWC when they 'digitized' my area. Started RCN again a few months back just for its special HD tier.


As an aside, regarding TWC's current lack of bandwidth for new HD channels, I was wondering yesterday if there isn't some 'switched-HD' technology that could deliver more HD (akin to video on demand). I have several cable-tech articles that go into this, but without serious study they're over my head, and perhaps irrelevant without knowing NYC TWC's head-end/node system in detail. -- John


EDIT: On second thought, TWC might consider going 'Germanic' on its subscribers, saying that very rapidly it's going to drop the bandwidth-hogging (~600 Mhz of 860-Mhz) analog band to free up a huge slice of spectrum for HDTV and other services. They could begin marketing the Pace or similar technology (see 'yesteday' link above) for those who insist on keeping analog; low-priced Pace boxes deliver tunable analog outputs from compressed digital signals. Believe Berlin gave analog TV viewers about one year for a digital conversion.


----------



## MikeNY718




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jergans_
> *I had a newer analog box. Those stations were not available after sometime in 2001 or 2002.*



Where do you live? Those channels are still on the analog system here in Woodside, Queens. The only stations no longer available are Ovation (83), HBO 2 (which used to be on 90), and MoreMax (which used to be on 91).


----------



## MikeNY718




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by John Mason_
> *On second thought, TWC might consider going 'Germanic' on its subscribers, saying that very rapidly it's going to drop the bandwidth-hogging (~600 Mhz of 860-Mhz) analog band to free up a huge slice of spectrum for HDTV and other services. They could begin marketing the Pace or similar technology (see 'yesteday' link above) for those who insist on keeping analog; low-priced Pace boxes deliver tunable analog outputs from compressed digital signals. Believe Berlin gave analog TV viewers about one year for a digital conversion.*



That's the best idea. All TWC subscribers who have at least Standard service need a box anyway, so why not go this route? Networks wouldn't mind not being on analog if they don't lose any subscribers. And as for any federal requirements, the FCC should look into that, because they're phasing out analog broadcast TV so what sense does it make to force cable operators to offer analog service?


----------



## Blue Rain

Please,just tell me how you are getting 5.1 from the 3510 to your reciever.


If you have the denon 3802 it would make it much easier for me,if not just tell me how it's done.



My digital inputs on denon 3802 are optical and coaxial. I'm usin two of them already so i know how to hook it up that way.


There are plenty of additional audio inputs on reciever using rca wires .


There's NO optical or coaxial outputs on the pioneer 3510 ,so how is it done

using the rca digital outs ?


BR


----------



## DjPiLL

What are you talking about? The 3510HD has a coaxial output that I used to hook up to my Sony receiver. My blue light goes on whenever im getting a 5.1 signal.


----------



## Sickman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Blue Rain_
> *Please,just tell me how you are getting 5.1 from the 3510 to your reciever.
> 
> 
> If you have the denon 3802 it would make it much easier for me,if not just tell me how it's done.
> 
> 
> 
> My digital inputs on denon 3802 are optical and coaxial. I'm usin two of them already so i know how to hook it up that way.
> 
> 
> There are plenty of additional audio inputs on reciever using rca wires .
> 
> 
> There's NO optical or coaxial outputs on the pioneer 3510 ,so how is it done
> 
> using the rca digital outs ?
> 
> 
> BR*



The digital coax out from the 3510 to a digital in on your receiver should do the trick right there. I don't know what's with the L&R stuff. It works for me through my Rotel receiver. It may be that you were watching something that wasn't broadcast in 5.1.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Blue Rain_
> *There's NO optical or coaxial outputs on the pioneer 3510 ,so how is it done
> 
> using the rca digital outs ?
> 
> 
> BR*



The 3510 DOES have a digital coaxial output jack. It's the middle one in the top row of jacks, just below the "Digital Audio" label.


----------



## pop

Can any one recommend an OTA installer on Staten Island. Preferably someone familiar with HDTV.

Thanks


----------



## rgrossman

pop, this is the TWC thread, not OTA.


----------



## pop

I just realized it. Thx


----------



## kai_hankinson

I helped a friend connect TWC's Pioneer HDTV STB to a 50" Panny plasma via component cables. Is there a way to let the plasma do the stretching of 4:3 content rather than the STB? Would I need to set the STB to 480i to do this? Do I then have to switch back to 720p for HD content? Will HD content look better if I set the STB to 720P or 1080i on this plasma that doesn't have 1080 resolution?


TWC claimed that they haven't installed the software that supports the DVI output on the Pioneer STB. Is this true?


Thanks for your help.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by kai_hankinson_
> *I helped a friend connect TWC's Pioneer HDTV STB to a 50" Panny plasma via component cables. Is there a way to let the plasma do the stretching of 4:3 content rather than the STB? Would I need to set the STB to 480i to do this? Do I then have to switch back to 720p for HD content? Will HD content look better if I set the STB to 720P or 1080i on this plasma that doesn't have 1080 resolution?
> 
> 
> TWC claimed that they haven't installed the software that supports the DVI output on the Pioneer STB. Is this true?
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help.*



Nobody could answer your stretch-mode questions without knowing what the capabilities of your friend's HDTV are. My own HDTV (not a Panny), for example, does not allow any stretch-modes for signals received via component or DVI; it does, though, if a parallel S-Video connection is made. As a general matter, it's probably best to have the STB output a signal that matches the TV's native resolution, which, in your friend's case, appears to be 720p. You don't have to chose between 480i and 720p or 1080p -- the Pio box can be configured to output any one, two or three of those.


The answer to your DVI question depends upon where your friend lives. This is the TWC New York City thread; you appear to be from NJ. The Pio box's original DVI firmware supported some but not many DVI-equipped TVs. A firmware patch to broaden support has very recently been implemented in some TWC jurisdictions, including NYC. See this thread and this one, too . Very few people, though, seem to think that the Pio box delivers a better picture via DVI, compared to component. On my own set, it is vastly inferior.


----------



## dkan24

BTW - I brought my Pio HD box to a friend's apartment yesterday for the game. It worked perfectly.


----------



## DjPiLL




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dkan24_
> *BTW - I brought my Pio HD box to a friend's apartment yesterday for the game. It worked perfectly.*




Damm... if I would have known this would work... i would have brought my 3510HD box to my buddy's place. He has an SA8100 and man was the audio and video dropping rather frequently. It even dropped for like 4 seconds... during the last extra point attempt when Carolina took the lead for the last time. Talk about bad timing!


----------



## bigd86




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DjPiLL_
> *Damm... if I would have known this would work... i would have brought my 3510HD box to my buddy's place. He has an SA8100 and man was the audio and video dropping rather frequently. It even dropped for like 4 seconds... during the last extra point attempt when Carolina took the lead for the last time. Talk about bad timing!*



I remember a glitch on that play- my 3510HD exhibited some blockiness and a sound drop out, but kept on going.


The 8100's really suck-TWC should retire them and offer free exchanges to the 3510s! ( Like that would ever happen!!)


----------



## DjPiLL

I wonder if TWC is going to get more agressive with adding new HD channels now that RCN just announced CBS-HD.


I mean... they ran WB-11 HD for a few weeks at one point... why not just add that station? My fiancee would definitely be pleased since most of her favorite shows are on that channel.


----------



## rgrossman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DjPiLL_
> *I mean... they ran WB-11 HD for a few weeks at one point... why not just add that station? My fiancee would definitely be pleased since most of her favorite shows are on that channel.*



TWC claims a lack of bandwidth precludes any more HD service at this time--though they did just free up several PPV channels.


----------



## jheart

I've seen a bunch of posts about INHD and INHD2. Does TWC offer these channels right now and if so where are they ? Is INHD channel 708 (which of course I don't have).


Thanks for the help.... Jim.


----------



## jergans




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jheart_
> *I've seen a bunch of posts about INHD and INHD2. Does TWC offer these channels right now and if so where are they ? Is INHD channel 708 (which of course I don't have).
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help.... Jim.*



Search the thread. There are a number of posts explaining that because TWCNYC is "out of available bandwidth" they are not able to add INHD or HDNet at this time.


----------



## DjPiLL

Well I was all set to switch to RCN... but now im not sure. I checked out HDnet's website and frankly their programming is kinda weak... with the exception of the hockey games twice a week.


ESPN-HD seemed weak as well since they only show one game in HD every FEW days. Is this really the case?


----------



## jheart

Here is a link to ESPN's HD schedule. Seems college basketball has most of it, not sure what they will have once it's over.

http://sports.espn.go.com/sports/tvl...ory?id=1635015


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DjPiLL_
> 
> Well I was all set to switch to RCN... but now im not sure. I checked out HDnet's website and frankly their programming is kinda weak... with the exception of the hockey games twice a week.
> 
> 
> ESPN-HD seemed weak as well since they only show one game in HD every FEW days. Is this really the case?



I'd tend to agree with your conclusions about both sources. ESPN's HD coverage is rare. The 2 HDNets, like Discovery, repeat a lot, but IMO in total add some nice variety--mostly the wow-effect 1080i videotaped variety--to the main networks plus the premiums (mostly telecined HD, as with HDNet Movies). -- John


----------



## TheGame8871

What stations is Time Warner Cable offering in HD at this time? I am very interested


----------



## jheart

Right now what I am getting is HBO, Showtime, CBS, NBC, FOX, ABC, Discovery, and PBS and I think a second PBS ? Channel 714.


----------



## Maurice2

Is there a daily or weekly schedule of all HDTV programs on TWC in NYC published somewhere on the Internet -- or in printed form like a HDTV Guide (weekly)? That would be very useful.


If not, what is the easiest way to get such a schedule? I imagine one would need to go to the websites of all the HD stations?


----------



## LisaM

You can try www.titantv.com to set up a customized HD schedule.


----------



## rgrossman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jheart_
> *Right now what I am getting is HBO, Showtime, CBS, NBC, FOX, ABC, Discovery, and PBS and I think a second PBS ? Channel 714.*



714 (Channel 13 Kids) is not HD, though it is digital, as is 750, the digital transmission of WNJN Channel 50, the New Jersey PBS outlet.


And I don't think Fox is really HD yet either.


----------



## jheart

Yes I was wondering if FOX was actually HD because their football games did not look as good as CBS. Although, some of the camera angles on the FOX NFL games were very clear almost HD ( I guess it was just digital)


----------



## rgrossman

I think Fox is 480p, which is 2/3 of 720p.


----------



## jheart

But some of FOX primetime shows are HD. "24" is broadcast in HD.


----------



## DjPiLL




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by rgrossman_
> *714 (Channel 13 Kids) is not HD, though it is digital, as is 750, the digital transmission of WNJN Channel 50, the New Jersey PBS outlet.
> 
> 
> And I don't think Fox is really HD yet either.*




Fox-HD is 480p.... so its not true Hi-Def... just widescreen,


----------



## pciav

Fox channel 705 is broadcast as 480i on TWC-NYC, not even 480p.


----------



## jergans




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jheart_
> *But some of FOX primetime shows are HD. "24" is broadcast in HD.*



No, it's not. It's "FOX Digital Widescreen" or some nonsense like that. It is NOT HD.


Fox will begin transmitting HD in the fall.


----------



## pciav




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jergans_
> *...Fox will begin transmitting HD in the fall.*



Yes they will and I believe 720p will be the format...But will there be enough bandwidth available for TWC-NYC to deliver it???


----------



## LL3HD

Oh no! It's that word again


BANDWIDTH!!! AAAYYYYYYEEEEEEEEE!!!!!


(that Howard Dean screech)


----------



## jheart

If bandwidth (sorry) is the problem then why can't they remove a bunch of the crappy channels that no one ever watches and add some HD channels like ESPN and INHD ???


----------



## rgrossman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jheart_
> *If bandwidth (sorry) is the problem then why can't they remove a bunch of the crappy channels that no one ever watches and add some HD channels like ESPN and INHD ???*



Believe it or not, _someone_ watches every single channel out there sometimes. What's crappy to you is _someone_ else's favorite. Or is some politician's idea of "public service." People generally complain much more about losing something they had versus not getting something they want.


At this point the number of people with HDTV's is still a small fraction of TWC-NYC's subscribers. People really don't know what they're missing. (And you would not believe how many people buy one of these sets and think they're watching HD while still watching SD!!) There's just not enough of us who want more HD service for TWC to alienate a possibly larger group of subscribers.


Of course, if (when) TWC-NYC starts _charging extra_ for HD service, the situation changes greatly.


----------



## TheGame8871

I just purchased a new HD set and set up an appoinment with Time Warner to install the Pioneer HD Box. MY question is Does Time Warner supply a DVI Cable or must I purchase one. Is the picture that much better with DVI


----------



## jheart

No, they will only provide the component. I hooked up my DVI cable last week and noticed a slightly better picture. I am having a problem with the DVI where the picture flickers when I go from channel to channel and even every 10 minutes or so once I am on a channel. I think this has something to do with the copy protection built in to the cable from what I have read so far. Any other help would be appreciated.


----------



## rgrossman

From what I've heard, they do *not* supply a DVI cable, and a number of people find a DVI connection to be _inferior_ to component. YMMV


----------



## jergans




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by rgrossman_
> *Believe it or not, someone watches every single channel out there sometimes. What's crappy to you is someone else's favorite. Or is some politician's idea of "public service." People generally complain much more about losing something they had versus not getting something they want.
> 
> 
> At this point the number of people with HDTV's is still a small fraction of TWC-NYC's subscribers. People really don't know what they're missing. (And you would not believe how many people buy one of these sets and think they're watching HD while still watching SD!!) There's just not enough of us who want more HD service for TWC to alienate a possibly larger group of subscribers.
> 
> 
> Of course, if (when) TWC-NYC starts charging extra for HD service, the situation changes greatly.*



TWCNYC will start charging extra once the bandwidth issues are resolved and they add INHD and HDNet (in addition to whichever other stations TWC has carriage agreements at that time).


I'm confident that TWCNYC will resolve the bandwidth issues, but I certainly hope it happens sooner rather than later.


Here's an idea:


A few of us have Bob Watson's email address. What do you think of putting together a list of questions for him to answer? I (or whoever writes the email) would indicate that he or she was writing on behalf of the TWCNYC thread in the AVS Local Programming Forum. He may not do it, but since he's generally responsive to our inquiries, he MAY view it as an opportunity to answer certain questions once rather than having to answer them over and over. Anyway, here are some sample questions:


1. Approximately when will TWCNYC add enough bandwidth to carry INHD, INHD2, HDNet and HDNet Movies, the high definition networks that Time Warner Cable carries in other markets? Did the recent elimination of 5 PPV stations free up any bandwidth that will be used for additional HD stations?


2. What are Time Warner Cable's and TWCNYC's plans for adding high definition stations in 2004? We are aware of the ongoing negotiations between Time Warner and ESPN regarding ESPNHD. Are there any plans to add StarzHD, EncoreHD, CinemaxHD or any other high definition stations in the near future?


3. Are there any plans to add a high definition PPV channel in the near future?


These are just thoughts off the top of my head. He may not be able to disclose a lot of the information we seek. But let me know if you think it's worth a shot!


----------



## jheart

Looks great !! Well Jergens it looks like you have volunteered. Whata ya say ?


: )


----------



## jheart

I definately think it's worth a shot and maybe we can beg him to keep some of the channels free.


----------



## pciav

Sounds good to me.


4. Availability of HD-DVR


5. Why is the Pioneer 3510HD DVI output forcing HDCP and shutting off the component outputs when this is not the intent of HDCP.


----------



## jheart

What is HD-PVR ?


----------



## pciav




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jheart_
> *I definately think it's worth a shot and maybe we can beg him to keep some of the channels free.*



I for one do not mind paying extra for HD as long as they add the channels so I am not forced to look elsewhere or add supplemental services (ie Sat) to add missing channels. CBS, NBC, FOX, ABC, UPN (if ever added), WB (if ever added), and PBS should continue to be included with no charge. All others I have no problem paying for.


----------



## pciav




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jheart_
> *What is HD-PVR ?*



Should Read DVR...Digital Video Recorder ala SA8000 currently available for SD and the much rumored SA8000HD.


----------



## dkan24

add MSG-HD to the list of questions for Bob


----------



## jergans

Some quick replies:


1. We will be charged once they add INHD and HDNet. The Time Warner Cable announced their addition along with the introduction of a new HD Tier (for which they charge). If you search this forum or the HDTV Programming forum, you'll see what is charged in other areas.


2. Regarding the HD-DVR: I'm as excited for this as anyone, but Bob Watson is VP of Programming, so I'm not sure if he'll have the answers. That's more of a "technical" question. In any event, my personal opinion is that I'm happy waiting after reading about some of the problems that TWC customers are having with the current version of the box's firmware.


3. Regarding the Pioneer Box and HDCP: That's not a TWCNYC-specific question, so I'd rather not ask it. Plus, it's a technical question, so I don't think it's really in his area of expertise. It's certainly a valid question for someone, but in order to keep Bob's attention, I'd rather focus the questions to TWCNYC-specific issues.


BUT, one question I think I will add is, "Many of us have technical questions regarding the Pioneer HD box and the availability of the HD-DVR (SA8000HD). Is there someone to whom we can address those questions?"


----------



## anthonymoody

Re the 8000HD, a very helpful person from TWC South Carolina is participating in the 8000HD thread in the HDTV recorders forum...and she is inquiring w/TWC NYC on our behalf about the timing of the 8000HD rollout. Hopefully her contact will be more informed (or at least more open) than 'official' channels.


TM


----------



## DjPiLL

Ask him whats the deal with WB-HD, Fox Sports-HD, MSG-HD.


----------



## pciav

Quick Replies = Makes sense. I didn't think of that. Finding someone who can answer the technical questions sounds like a good idea. Thank you.


----------



## jergans

Another thought:


In the introductory paragraph, I'm going to say something along the lines of this: "As you know, RCN recently added CBSHD (Channel 2) to their lineup. As a result, many HD customers are now considering a switch to RCN, as they offer all of the HD stations that TWCNYC has, plus HDNet, HDNet Movies and ESPNHD (we are aware that RCN charges for HDNet and ESPNHD, but we do not mind paying for the extra HD content). With that in mind, we have the following questions regarding TWCNYC's HD programming plans..."


I don't want to antagonize him by threatening to move to RCN. But I know that if my building offered RCN and TWC, I'd switch in a second (now that RCN offers CBSHD) and just switch back to TWC once they get their bandwidth issues resolved. I don't think that it's an idle threat for most of us. The lack of CBSHD was the one major drawback to moving to RCN. Now that they have that station, I don't really see a downside. If TWCNYC wants to keep the HD subscribers it has, I think they will need to respond sooner rather than later. It's my hope that mentioning RCN will elicit a more complete response regarding their HD plans.


----------



## alexjohnson

Are the "bandwidth issues" why we still don't get WPIX (WB 11)? When they are a TW company broadcasting OTA HD it is really annoying. The same can also be said for WWOR (UPN 9), though for me that's one show a a week. I would like to see TWC plug some of the gaps versus OTA programming before launching new channels. Sorry to be a heretic but I look at what In-HD is offering and while I'd like more HD channels it certainly isn't worth $3.95 to me to have cable filler in better resolution. But programmes I watch already - well, those I want! For the TWC head-honcho chat, can we ask when we will get WPIX-DT and WWOR-DT?


----------



## jheart

That sounds great and hopefully he doesn't take it as a threat since it really is a valid point and he should understand. Do you know what RCN charges for all the HD channels that they provide ?


----------



## DjPiLL

I once priced out an RCN package to have pretty much everything that I have with Time Warner. After all their extra charges for HD and the premiums and such.... the price for RCN is about the same as a comparable TWC package. The RCN package might even be a few buks cheaper.


----------



## pciav

Sounds OK to me. Where I am in Queens, we do not have the RCN choice. I had TWC for many years. When we moved into our house in 1999, we installed Dish Network and we really liked it. In the Fall of 2002 when we got the Plasma and the ability for HD, I didn't want to pay the $1,000 plus to obtain new SAT equipment for it's paltry HD offerings so after investigation of what TWC-NYC offered at that time it was far superior to anything else being offered. Fast forward to today and the only thing keeping us with TWC is the fact that they carry the CBSHD, NBCHD, and ABCHD. Should those channels become available via SAT, I would definitely being looking for a change of service. All in all I would prefer for TWC to add more content and pay additional for it as you can never recoup the expense of hardware on the SAT side, not to mention the fact that it changes all to often.


----------



## DjPiLL

I can get full RCN service in my building. I am still debating if I am going to switch. Hmmmm... decisions decisions.


----------



## jheart

Anyone know if RCN is available in Fresh Meadows Queens ?


Just in case I decide to switch..... : )


----------



## DjPiLL

Its possible. The only way to know for sure is to call them. Or just go on RCN's website and put your address in to check for service.


----------



## anthonymoody

Bad news. Here's the response the TWC person got from TWC NYC:


"Per NYC TWC (paraphrase except for the quotes on the potential launch date)


Currently the digital platform in the headend needs to be upgraded prior to the capability to launch the HD DVR. This upgrade and the launch of the HD DVR is 'anticipated' to be complete "sometime after mid year 2004"."



Oh well. Don't hold our collective breath...


TM


----------



## DjPiLL

Hmmmm the RCN HD-DVR is already being launched in parts of Manhattan.... i wonder how long it will take to get to Queens.


----------



## dkan24

Just went to the RCN website to check:


Congratulations! RCN provides service to your area!


Your Address:

*** W 5*

new york, NY 10019


The following services are available to the address shown above:



Dialup Internet


Would you like to sign up for RCN service now?


YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jergans




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by anthonymoody_
> *Bad news. Here's the response the TWC person got from TWC NYC:
> 
> 
> "Per NYC TWC (paraphrase except for the quotes on the potential launch date)
> 
> 
> Currently the digital platform in the headend needs to be upgraded prior to the capability to launch the HD DVR. This upgrade and the launch of the HD DVR is 'anticipated' to be complete "sometime after mid year 2004"."
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well. Don't hold our collective breath...
> 
> 
> TM*



That doesn't shock me. So, what's the over/under date for an update on the TWCNYC website, which still indicates Q1 2004?


As for the email, I'll try to get something together today or tomorrow, but I may not be able to do it. If not, it'll go out Monday (weekend email sometimes is lost/ignored).


----------



## LL3HD

Re. the e mail to TWCNYC and programming....


I think we might be getting a little too overzealous. Yes, we / I want more programming but let's not be so quick to start writing the checks yet. Believe me, I'm craving for additional programming just like you folks but keep in mind, these decisions have major long term consequences.


How will HD ever take off and become main stream if we have to pay a premium just because it's HD. With this type of logic, eventually, we'll be paying for all programming.


Yes, premium channels deserve a fee. Channels that earn their revenue via subscriptions and not through advertising, are the only channels that should be "considered" for a fee.


However, as an example, if you're paying for HBO, then you should get HBOHD (as is now). The same goes for Starz, Cinemax, etc. But not MSG, or ESPN. We already have them in our digital package. We should not pay a premium for the HD version of MSG just because of a higher resolution. These channels have multi sources of revenue.


And I'm not talking about channels such as HD Net which are unique to HD--but if they're in an HD tiered package- it had better be an attractive package.


I just felt compelled to point this out before we offer Bob Watson the shirts off our back for a Knick game.


----------



## dkan24

Well, TWC has to feel the threat of RCN. We do not owe TWC anything. Yes, we should appreciate them giving us HD channels for free, but if the competition is doing that as well as offering more channels and a HD DVR, then we have a right to switch.


TWC's only solace should be in the fact that RCN is not available in most apartment buildings. I would switch today if I could get an HD DVR.


----------



## rgrossman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LL3HD_
> *Channels that earn their revenue via subscriptions and not through advertising, are the only channels that should be "considered" for a fee.
> *



TWC-NYC has already dipped its toe in the fee-for-standard-programming pool with its recent $3.95/mo sports package. I'm guessing this is a trial, to see what people's reaction is.


Maybe we're lucky they didn't have the bandwidth to add other HD channels when they added DiscoveryHD.


----------



## jheart

Rich, What does the $3.95/mo sports package consist of ??


Is this an HD package ?


----------



## rgrossman

From the TWC-NYC website: "Effective November 19, we launched our new $3.95 Digital Sports Package which is available to all DTV customers. Channels in the package include: NBA-TV, Fox Sports Digital Nets, The Tennis Channel and FUEL."


It's not HD.


For details: http://www2.twcnyc.com/index2.ftcs.d...rea=NM&sType=T


----------



## HughScot

Since you guys use TWC and their 3510 HD Box I am wondering if anyone has experienced a problem with the audio digital connection? Someone locally gets a "crackle and pop" every time they change channels.


TIA


----------



## jheart

Not using the digital audio but I will test it out and let you know.


----------



## TAGLIA

I sometimes get audio dropouts on channel 705 (Fox) using the coax digital connection.


----------



## TheGame8871

Time Warner Cable goes with 'CherryPicker' in the Big Apple


Jeff Baumgartner, CED


Time Warner Cable said its New York City division will groom digital video content via the deployment of Terayon Communications Systems' DM 3200 Network CherryPicker.


The MSO is using the gear in two headends to create tailored digital programming lineups and, through the CherryPicker's rate-shaping technique, to maximize the available bandwidth and free up bandwidth for services such as video-on-demand. TWC's New York City division serves 1.2 million subs.


TWC's NYC division is also using an earlier version of the CherryPicker to pass high-definition television programming.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Does this mean TWC NYC will be able to acquire more bandwidth and broadcast more HD stations


----------



## TheGame8871

Ignore the last post its Old.

BUT WHEN WILL TWC Reslove these bdandwidth issues


----------



## anthonymoody

Considering that RCN is on the brink of filing chapter, I can assure you that TWC is not particularly worried about RCN at this time. Sure, they may lose a few lunatic fringe customers like us who are willing to switch cable companies to pick up a few HD channels, but we are a negligible minority.


TM


----------



## jergans




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by anthonymoody_
> *Considering that RCN is on the brink of filing chapter, I can assure you that TWC is not particularly worried about RCN at this time. Sure, they may lose a few lunatic fringe customers like us who are willing to switch cable companies to pick up a few HD channels, but we are a negligible minority.
> 
> 
> TM*



No argument there. RCN does not pose a threat to TWCNYC. No one poses a threat to TWCNYC, actually. Frustrating but true. Relatively few buildings are wired for RCN and very few people have the SW exposure needed for a dish. At the end of the day, TWCNYC really has little incentive (other than a moral one) to give customers what they want. If I want cable TV, TWCNYC is the only way to go.


Anyway, I will prepare the letter to Bob Watson this weekend and email it on Monday. Hopefully he'll provide us with some honest answers, even if they don't happen to be the answers we'd like to hear.


----------



## oprig

Anyone else notice that the TWCNYC web site now says that HD-DVR boxes will not be available until "late 2004" ?

http://www3.twcnyc.com/NASApp/CS/Con.../hdtvtechnical


----------



## rgrossman

Well, that answers jergans' question:



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jergans_
> *So, what's the over/under date for an update on the TWCNYC website, which still indicates Q1 2004?
> *


----------



## jergans




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by rgrossman_
> *Well, that answers jergans' question:*



On a somewhat similar note: Isn't there a federal law (FCC reg?) that requires cable operators to allow customers to purchase cable boxes beginning sometime soon (I think April '04)? Am I making this up, confused, etc? I've read threads on this and the cable card issues, but I'm confused about when the rules will be implemented.


If I happen to be correct, I suppose it's possible that another box manufacturer will produce an HD-DVR before then that we can purchase.


----------



## anthonymoody

Perhaps the site change is due to jergans (I think) asking the TWC SC person to tell TWC NYC to change the website










As for the law...yeah I think that's supposed to happen this April, we'll see I guess, and if they don't comply, to whom do we complain? And even if they do comply, I guess there has to be a nice supply of boxes from various mfrs first!


TM


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by oprig_
> *Anyone else notice that the TWCNYC web site now says that HD-DVR boxes will not be available until "late 2004" ?
> 
> http://www3.twcnyc.com/NASApp/CS/Con.../hdtvtechnical *



All my attempts at accessing TWC's website time out with no response. My bookmarks indicate a www2.twcnyc main address, but it doesn't work either.


Late 2004 for the SA8000HD DVR is too delayed for me, so thought I'd look into getting RCN's HD DVR, which probably means paring back my "It's All Here" TWC subscription (all the premiums) and subscribing to RCN's premiums. (Yes, greedily, I have both services.) -- John


----------



## TAGLIA

Anybody else not get Las Vegas in widescreen tonight on 704? Sound was dolby digital, but picture was crappy.


----------



## DJ Frustration

I didn't get Las Vegas in widescreen either. Seems like someone forgot to flip the switch.


----------



## jergans

I sent the following email to Bob Watson yesterday morning. I'll let you know when/if I hear back from him. I apologize if any points were omitted.


----------------------------------------------------------------


Sent: Monday, February 09, 2004 10:41 AM

To: 'Watson, Robert'

Subject: HD Questions


Bob:


I am writing on behalf of the TWCNYC High Definition Programming Forum on the Audio Visual Science Forums Website ( http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...c&pagenumber=1 ). You have been very helpful to individual members who have had questions in the past. We hope that by writing as a group, you will only have to answer these questions once.


1. You have mentioned in the past that TWCNYC is unable to add any HD channels at this time (specifically HDNet, HDNet Movies, INHD and INHD2, stations that are carried by other TWC affiliates) due to the lack of available bandwidth in the TWCNYC system. You previously mentioned that TWCNYC hopes to have additional bandwidth available "sometime in 2004." Are you able to provide a more accurate estimate at this time? Did the recent elimination of 5 PPV stations free up any bandwidth that will be used for additional HD stations?


2. Once additional bandwidth is available, what are Time Warner Cable's and TWCNYC's plans for adding high definition stations in 2004? We are aware of the ongoing negotiations between Time Warner and ESPN regarding ESPNHD. Locally, we are interested in any news regarding the carriage of WPIX-DT (WB Network), WWOR-DT (UPN) and MSGHD. Nationally, are there any plans to add StarzHD, EncoreHD, CinemaxHD, TNTHD (once it begins broadcasting) or any other high definition stations in the near future?


3. Are there any plans to add a high definition PPV channel in the near future, or is that a longer term initiative?


4. The group also has a number of technical questions. I realize that you are VP Programming & New Business Development, so these questions may be better addressed to someone else. If you know of someone to whom we may address these questions, please let me know. In the meantime, we are wondering why the rollout date of the HD-PVR was moved back from "first quarter of 2004" to "late 2004" (the change was made to TWCNYC.com over the weekend). Everyone is anxiously awaiting the HD-PVR box so we will finally be able to timeshift high definition programming.


We greatly appreciate any feedback you are able to provide. We realize that some of this information may be confidential or sensitive and that you may not be able to provide answers to all of our questions. We understand the bandwidth and technology-related hurdles that TWCNYC faces today. However many of us are getting impatient. With RCN's recent addition of CBSHD to their lineup, which already includes ESPNHD, INHD and HDNet (in addition to all other HD stations TWCNYC provides), many of us have the opportunity to switch to a cable service that currently provides superior high definition programming. RCN will also have an HD-DVR available before TWCNYC.


The members of the TWCNYC High Definition Programming Forum are anxious to learn any information that you are able to provide about TWCNYC's high definition programming plans. We sincerely appreciate your time and thank you in advance for any information that you share with us.


Thank you again,


----------



## LisaM

Excellent email...Thanks for taking the time to compose and send it. Hopefully, we will hear back from Bob with some positive news.


----------



## alexjohnson

I think you got every issue there jergans in a really well-written letter. Thanks a lot.


----------



## jheart

Koudos to you Jergens !! Thanks very much !! My fingers are crossed !


----------



## DjPiLL

Once RCN gets the HD-DVR to Queens... I am switching over.


----------



## Maurice2

I have the DTV package with TWC and will soon use the Pioneer 3510HD with my new (forthcoming) EDTV set.

Will any of the channels I'll be accessing be analog?

Or will they all be digital?


Thank you.


----------



## UnixGeek

I believe the channels under 100 are analog? or maybe the first 50 or thereabouts?


----------



## mrkaos

First 100 is what has been mentioned before. I personally dont know. Makes send since these are the channels you can still get with an analog box.


- jb


----------



## anthonymoody

Thanks for writing that email jergans - well done!










TM


----------



## gergg

Hey all,

I don't know if this is the right place to post about it, but I recently got the RCN HD DVR box in lower manhattan. I have to say it is pretty good. A little kludgy in the interface, but it is nice to be able to record and pause live HDTV. They also got CBS in HD just in time for the Superbowl, so now they have all the major networks and a good HDTV lineup on the side.

I am not a fan of all things RCN, but considering that people are saying they are going bankrupt, they seem to be really getting their act together recently. I am just upset that I am now moving and will only be able to use RCN for another month!


-Gergg


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> I have the DTV package with TWC and will soon use the Pioneer 3510HD with my new (forthcoming) EDTV set. Will any of the channels I'll be accessing be analog? Or will they all be digital?



With three exceptions I've come across, they'll be digital. Channels 21, 25, and 31, for some reason, are switched analog (from the ~100-channel analog band) while all the others are carried as 64 or 256 QAM digital. Getting into a converter's diagnostic mode (for 3100HD on NYC's TWC) shows channel details.


TWC, IMO, should eliminate the analog band, as outlined here , to free up ~43% of our bandwidth for added HD and other services. -- John


----------



## randymac88

Was hoping perhaps someone on this thread has come across a similar problem, and at the very least, I think offers a puzzle to the group to noodle around on. I sincerely apologize if I'm posting in the wrong area...but I'm a TWC NYC subscriber, and I think the problem may have to do with TiVo and its interaction with the Pioneer 3510.


I'm trying to hook up my TiVo Series 2 box to my new HD set, and have been having huge problems. Note: I'm NOT trying to pass the HD signal through TiVo...rather just go around it.


Anyway, so I've got the 3510's DVI-out going into the TV set to carry the HD signals (Video 7 on the TV). Then I've got the 3510's s-video out (and audio cables) going out to the TiVo, and then TiVo to the TV through composite cables (Video 1). I get no TV signal...but I do get TiVo's on-screen menus. As such, I know that there is a signal going from TiVo to the TV, just not the video signal.


Now, just for kicks, I connected the s-video out directly into video 1 (not through TiVo), and I DID get a video signal. So I know that the 3510 is definitely sending both the HD signal through the DVI, and well as the analog signal through the s-video.


The bottom line: Somewhere inside my Tivo, the video signal is getting lost, and it's either the 3510's fault, or TiVo's fault. Has anyone else experienced this problem??


----------



## rhsauer

randymac,


FWIW, and it's not going to help (or make you feel better about your problem), I am using the 3510HD with a first generation ReplayTV, with basically the same setup you are using, and it works fine. The Replay even records the HD channels (downrezzed to 480i, of course, but preserving the 16x9 aspect ratio), which results in a much better picture than when it is recording the analogous SD channel. Perhaps if you tried composite instead of s-vid?


----------



## randymac88

Thanks for the reply. Actually, I've tried composite as well, going in to multiple different video inputs on the TV. No luck. I've even tried using the component outs into the TiVo, without the DVI going in to the TV. No luck.


My fear is that somehow I blew something inside TiVo, and that I'll have to send it back for "refurbishing" (ugh).


----------



## jergans




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by randymac88_
> *Was hoping perhaps someone on this thread has come across a similar problem, and at the very least, I think offers a puzzle to the group to noodle around on. I sincerely apologize if I'm posting in the wrong area...but I'm a TWC NYC subscriber, and I think the problem may have to do with TiVo and its interaction with the Pioneer 3510.
> 
> 
> I'm trying to hook up my TiVo Series 2 box to my new HD set, and have been having huge problems. Note: I'm NOT trying to pass the HD signal through TiVo...rather just go around it.
> 
> 
> Anyway, so I've got the 3510's DVI-out going into the TV set to carry the HD signals (Video 7 on the TV). Then I've got the 3510's s-video out (and audio cables) going out to the TiVo, and then TiVo to the TV through composite cables (Video 1). I get no TV signal...but I do get TiVo's on-screen menus. As such, I know that there is a signal going from TiVo to the TV, just not the video signal.
> 
> 
> Now, just for kicks, I connected the s-video out directly into video 1 (not through TiVo), and I DID get a video signal. So I know that the 3510 is definitely sending both the HD signal through the DVI, and well as the analog signal through the s-video.
> 
> 
> The bottom line: Somewhere inside my Tivo, the video signal is getting lost, and it's either the 3510's fault, or TiVo's fault. Has anyone else experienced this problem??*



I didn't think you could use an S-Video in and composite out. I thought it had to be S-video to s-video or composite to composite.


Anyway, mine is hooked up s-video from the 3510HD into Tivo, s-video out of Tivo into my Sammy.


----------



## randymac88

Jergens - thanks for the tip...rushed home after work with a renewed sense of purpose and vigor on the HDTV project.


Composite in --> Composite out:


No video. No audio. Still do get the TiVo menu though - nice blue color, and friendly "pop" when I press a button on the remote. Fantastic.


As much as I DON'T think its a hardware issue, it might be a hardware issue.


----------



## alexjohnson




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by randymac88_
> *Was hoping perhaps someone on this thread has come across a similar problem, and at the very least, I think offers a puzzle to the group to noodle around on. I sincerely apologize if I'm posting in the wrong area...but I'm a TWC NYC subscriber, and I think the problem may have to do with TiVo and its interaction with the Pioneer 3510.
> 
> 
> I'm trying to hook up my TiVo Series 2 box to my new HD set, and have been having huge problems. Note: I'm NOT trying to pass the HD signal through TiVo...rather just go around it.
> 
> 
> Anyway, so I've got the 3510's DVI-out going into the TV set to carry the HD signals (Video 7 on the TV). Then I've got the 3510's s-video out (and audio cables) going out to the TiVo, and then TiVo to the TV through composite cables (Video 1). I get no TV signal...but I do get TiVo's on-screen menus. As such, I know that there is a signal going from TiVo to the TV, just not the video signal.
> 
> 
> Now, just for kicks, I connected the s-video out directly into video 1 (not through TiVo), and I DID get a video signal. So I know that the 3510 is definitely sending both the HD signal through the DVI, and well as the analog signal through the s-video.
> 
> 
> The bottom line: Somewhere inside my Tivo, the video signal is getting lost, and it's either the 3510's fault, or TiVo's fault. Has anyone else experienced this problem??*



Unfortunately not... I also have an S2 TiVo and a Pioneer 3510HD with a similar set-up (I use component out not DVI, and I use S-VHS into and out of the TiVo) and it works like a charm - in fact I can TiVo down-converted HD content anamorphically, which isn't HD (obviously) but much better than you might think for time-shifting.


I guess you have tried everything, but have you tried connecting both the DVI _and_ the S-VHS to your TV, and then switching between video sources on your TV? To me what sounds most likely is that somehow the S-VHS port is getting bypassed when you have a DVI connection plugged in as clearly your TiVo is capable of putting something out as you see its OS, but apologies if you've checked for that.


One other thought - are you sure you have configured TiVo to be looking for an S-VHS cable? It isn't auto-sensing. You need to go to Tivo Messages & Setup / Settings / TiVo DVR Setup / Cable-Satellite Box / Connection to TiVo DVR and follow the instructions. Good luck.


----------



## jergans




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by alexjohnson_
> *Unfortunately not... I also have an S2 TiVo and a Pioneer 3510HD with a similar set-up (I use component out not DVI, and I use S-VHS into and out of the TiVo) and it works like a charm - in fact I can TiVo down-converted HD content anamorphically, which isn't HD (obviously) but much better than you might think for time-shifting.
> 
> 
> I guess you have tried everything, but have you tried connecting both the DVI and the S-VHS to your TV, and then switching between video sources on your TV? To me what sounds most likely is that somehow the S-VHS port is getting bypassed when you have a DVI connection plugged in as clearly your TiVo is capable of putting something out as you see its OS, but apologies if you've checked for that.
> 
> 
> One other thought - are you sure you have configured TiVo to be looking for an S-VHS cable? It isn't auto-sensing. You need to go to Tivo Messages & Setup / Settings / TiVo DVR Setup / Cable-Satellite Box / Connection to TiVo DVR and follow the instructions. Good luck.*



I misread the post the first time. It's possible that when the DVI output is used all other outputs on the box are disabled (I forget whether this is the case with the Pioneer box, but some devices with DVI out work that way). Just to test if there's a problem with Tivo, I'd suggest just unhooking the DVI from the back of your box (maybe resetting the box as well) and then checking to see whether you get anything.


----------



## jheart

Yes, I believe that is the case with the 3510. When I use DVI my component is disabled.


----------



## randymac88

Thanks guys. Initially I thought that was the case - the DVI disabled all other outputs from the box. To test it, I hooked the composite out directly into the TV - a separate video input and not through Tivo - with the DVI connected, and I DID get a video signal through it. Then I tried through the s-video, and I did get a video signal again. So I know that the composite and s-video outputs DO work when the DVI is enabled...just not the component outputs.


So basically, the video signal is getting to Tivo, it's just not getting from Tivo to the TV.


Thanks again for all of your help-


----------



## kwokpot

Did anyone with a Pio HD STB experience a box reset around 7:757pm tonight? My box shut itself off, and I had to reboot. When it came back, the problems I was experiencing with the Pio box DVI and my Sammy DLP when activating the channel guide on a HD channel has been fixed, and the channel guide activates without 1st going blank and then a snow screen for about 2-3 secs.


----------



## Blue Rain

VOD not working for 8 days!


I tried to call but couldn't get thru with the VOD choice via the phone. I finally get thru on the 6th day


Tech tells me to do a soft boot and hard boot and nothing.He thens tells me to go to channel 996 and see if there's a IP address .


No IP address shows up on my box.


He said they will be working on it and should be back up and running in 30 hours.


Well i waited 48 hours and still no VOD. I call again tonight and they make me go thru the same thing all over again but this time they also reset my box and uplug it and nothing.


I'm put on hold and we get disconnected!!!


I call back and on hold again and i go thru the same thing all over again. Softboot/hardboot and reset and VOD still not working because i have no IP address.


I'm informed that a tech will be out on the 28th of FEb!!!!!!!!


I'm a new subscriber and only have this account for 25 days and they want me to wait till the 28th!!!! Are they crazy!!!!!


I spent almost a total of 3 hours on the phone tonight and it's still not working!


What am i to do?


Has anyone had this problem and how was it fix?


There's no outage in my area. I have the 3510 box which has work until this VOD trouble.


Thanks for listening to my rant











BR


----------



## dkan24

Try a few more reboots. My VOD goes down all the time - it sucks. I don't really watch it that much though since I have the DVR.


----------



## Maurice2

Is VOD really a problem with the Pioneer 3510HD?

Please post your experience so we can assess how widespread this problem is.


----------



## mrkaos

have never had a problem. A few hours here and there, but it was the same with the non hd box.


- jb


----------



## dkan24

The problem for me has been the same with every box I have had - Pio, DVR, and 3100. Happened at my old address as well.


I would doubt that it is unique to the Pio box. It is more likely the signal strength.


Are you using any splitters? Cable modem?


----------



## Blue Rain

No spiltters and no cable modem.


It worked fine until 8 days ago.


It's a straight run from the cable box in the hallway to my apt which is about 25 ft tops.


I tried rebooting numerous times and nada.


BR


----------



## mrkaos

i have splitters and cable modem. probably over 200 ft of cable in the apt alone split 4 times plus cable modem. No real probs. I live in the UWS of manhattan.


- jb


----------



## pace1313

Sorry if this has been asked before. I'm awaiting the delivery of my first EDTV, which should (knock on wood) arrive in about 6 weeks or so. I was hoping to have the rest of my home theater setup complete before the TV arrives, including the Pioneer HD box and all related cables.


So my question is, will the Pioneer box work with an old-school Sharp 27" CRT set? I know I won't be able to get the HD channels, but will the rest of the digital cable channels work?


----------



## dkan24

pace1313 - yes, just hook up s-video, composite, or rf and you will get all the channels minus HD.


TWC may not let you keep the box if you don't have an HD set. Let us know what happens.


----------



## jergans




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dkan24_
> *pace1313 - yes, just hook up s-video, composite, or rf and you will get all the channels minus HD.
> 
> 
> TWC may not let you keep the box if you don't have an HD set. Let us know what happens.*



My TWCNYC installer arrived TWO HOURS before my HDTV set and he wouldn't leave the box. I had to wait a week for another appointment.


----------



## sloper22




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dkan24_
> *Just went to the RCN website to check:
> 
> 
> Congratulations! RCN provides service to your area!
> 
> 
> Your Address:
> 
> *** W 5*
> 
> new york, NY 10019
> 
> 
> The following services are available to the address shown above:
> 
> 
> 
> Dialup Internet
> 
> 
> Would you like to sign up for RCN service now?
> 
> 
> YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



dkan24 - try calling them. I went to their website and did the same thing, and I got the same message, but when I called it was a whole different story - right now I'm using an RCN high speed cable modem and I have a working RCN HD box. Of course it's the Motorola 6200 instead of the 6208, and the won't let me swap it, I have to make an appointment.


----------



## DJ Frustration

Is anyone getting the All-Star game in HD?


----------



## randymac88

Sloper- Just curious as to your experience with RCN - good or bad? I'm frustrated that I don't get ESPN HD and might actually enjoy moving my business away from TWC. Not to mention the HD DVR box.


----------



## mrkaos

RCN may not be around much longer. I do network engineering for cable companies (unfortunately not TWCNYC or RCN-NYC otherwise we might have some more HD Channels). All my work is travel to elsewhere in the US, but I am privy to some info regarding cable providers because of this. Although this is nothing new, I would very leary of RCN in general since they are in finnacial trouble. At least wait a month or so before switching since there may be some major annoucements.


- JB


----------



## alexjohnson




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mrkaos_
> *RCN may not be around much longer. I do network engineering for cable companies (unfortunately not TWCNYC or RCN-NYC otherwise we might have some more HD Channels). All my work is travel to elsewhere in the US, but I am privy to some info regarding cable providers because of this. Although this is nothing new, I would very leary of RCN in general since they are in finnacial trouble. At least wait a month or so before switching since there may be some major annoucements.
> 
> 
> - JB*



As a shareholder or VC, you might care. As a subscriber why should you care? And even if RCN does simply go down the tubes, it is very unlikely that their creditors will simply write off the value of all the cabling and installed base, given that those revenues would be the only way they would have any hope of extracting any value at all from the assets. They would look to sustain those revenues for as long as possible until a buyer could be found. I have no knowledge or opinion about RCN, but I do think that if they're the right service provider for you, you should pick them. Some of my friends have them, and are very happy.


----------



## mrkaos

true..as an end user, it isnt as big of a deal, but I wouldnt want to change and adjust to a new provider with different channel number and interface if they might change in a very short time. Like I said. Wait a bit since there is probably going to be a big annoucement within the next 30 days.


- jb


----------



## anthonymoody

Yeah...there are some practical issues here that some would rather not deal with...reprogramming your universal remote, your TiVo, your online bill payment set up, etc. Sure, this is one time stuff, but if you have to do it twice in rapid succession it could get annoying. More annoying still when the time comes to switch back to TWC and you have to fight all over again to get the 3510










Anyway, it's only a matter of time before RCN files chapter. As for their creditors, based on the existing RCN debt load, even if TWC pays 'top $' for the existing subs, creditors will be quite stung.


As for customers, I guess the choice is yours. To me it's not worth the hassle.


TM


----------



## alexjohnson




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by anthonymoody_
> *Yeah...there are some practical issues here that some would rather not deal with...reprogramming your universal remote, your TiVo, your online bill payment set up, etc. Sure, this is one time stuff, but if you have to do it twice in rapid succession it could get annoying. More annoying still when the time comes to switch back to TWC and you have to fight all over again to get the 3510
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, it's only a matter of time before RCN files chapter. As for their creditors, based on the existing RCN debt load, even if TWC pays 'top $' for the existing subs, creditors will be quite stung.
> 
> 
> As for customers, I guess the choice is yours. To me it's not worth the hassle.
> 
> 
> TM*



To each his own, but my point was even if RCN did file for bankruptcy, it's very unlikely that you would be left without cable service. If TWC bought the assets or even the shell of the company - which seems less likely as I doubt what the City will have had in mind in granting a second franchise - then you would not expect new cable boxes to be deployed until the next generation, if then. TWC (or Comcast, or Cox) wouldn't just replace expensive HD cable boxes for the sake of standardisation alone. I would still suggest that if RCN meets your needs right now, there is no reason to listen to any FUD.


----------



## drew138

Hey, I thought this was the TWC thread, not the RCN thread










Adelphia went bankrupt and service was not disrupted for customers. Ch. 11 only really hurts investors and creditors of the company. The only customer downside is that roll out of new services/products/channels is sometimes very slowed due to the fact that companies are hesitant to start a contract with a going concern unless they get some upfront payment. Note: RCN NYC already has more channels and the DVR so this doesen't seem to be an issue either if you currently have RCN as an option, which I do BTW.


Personally, I wouldn't switch from TWC as I really like NY1 (owned and managed by TWC and not available on RCN) and eventually the programming and the DVR will come. In the long run, TWC NYC will remain competitive and give us what we want. We're the customers and we're always right!


Drew


----------



## alexjohnson




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drew138_
> *Hey, I thought this was the TWC thread, not the RCN thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adelphia went bankrupt and service was not disrupted for customers. Ch. 11 only really hurts investors and creditors of the company. The only customer downside is that roll out of new services/products/channels is sometimes very slowed due to the fact that companies are hesitant to start a contract with a going concern unless they get some upfront payment. Note: RCN NYC already has more channels and the DVR so this doesen't seem to be an issue either if you currently have RCN as an option, which I do BTW.
> 
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't switch from TWC as I really like NY1 (owned and managed by TWC and not available on RCN) and eventually the programming and the DVR will come. In the long run, TWC NYC will remain competitive and give us what we want. We're the customers and we're always right!
> 
> 
> Drew*



Agreed! I actually like TWC... They seem to do a good job at a cost comparable to DirecTV (the other option in my building), and I don't need to use an aerial to pick up my local channels in HD... When HDTiVo comes along I'll reassess, though even that doesn't get over the problem of my local channels, which I watch much more than even HBO. Give me the SA-8000HD, WPIX-DT and WWOR-DT, and don't bundle stuff I want with American sports that I don't, and I'll never leave! (Well, until the next great technology or channel comes along, obviously!







)


----------



## dkan24

I called RCN and confirmed that it was not available in my building.


That 5 mbs cable modem looks pretty sweet though! (Let's start hounding TWC for that after we get our DVR, MSG, CH11, Starz, ESPN, HDNET, Playboy...)


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mrkaos_
> *true..as an end user, it isnt as big of a deal, but I wouldnt want to change and adjust to a new provider with different channel number and interface if they might change in a very short time. Like I said. Wait a bit since there is probably going to be a big annoucement within the next 30 days.
> 
> - jb*



The 30-day tease is intriguing, although today I made an appointment, 1 week off, to have my RCN 5100 converter exchanged with a DCT6208 HD DVR converter. TWC's delay with the SA8000HD DVR until this fall was too long. I have both cable services and was planning on the 8000HD DVR to cure the contrast-spoiling faint image fog from my TWC 3100HD converter. Looks like I'll also have to visit TWC and swap for a Pioneer HD converter. (BTW, hope to drop RCN's phone service ASAP, since their "oops" billing techniques and frequent threats to drop phone service following oops billing finally became too much.)


Any further hints on what might occur with RCN?


More directly on thread topic, does anyone have any idea how TWC is planning to bump up its capacity for more HD channels? Perhaps someone familiar with Cisco networking might have a clue. ;-) I offered three speculative fixes recently. -- John


----------



## jin kim

The holding company for RCN's operations is currently working on a restructuring package for its debt. They most likely will do a prepackaged bankruptcy, with the debt holders reducing their principal in exchange for the equity in the company. Current equity gets wiped out (including me; should have sold when it traded at $75). However, the operating companies, which for the most part are not liabile for the debt, are not going to be filing. Bottom line, no service disruptions are likely, although I question how willing the company will be to make capital expenditures to maintain and enhance their services until the restructuring is complete. Hopefully it will happen quickly.


----------



## mrkaos




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by John Mason_
> *
> 
> More directly on thread topic, does anyone have any idea how TWC is planning to bump up its capacity for more HD channels? Perhaps someone familiar with Cisco networking might have a clue. ;-) I offered three speculative fixes recently. -- John*




I am a cisco engineer and I do know some about cable distro systems, but I no nothing about TWCNYC's system. I have never worked with them so I have no insight as to their problems. I would love to help them in any way I can.


Someone mentioned something about RCN 5mbps cable modem. Unless this is new, their cable service IMO has been significantly lower speed that TWCNYC, which is ~3mbps.


- JB


----------



## sloper22




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by randymac88_
> *Sloper- Just curious as to your experience with RCN - good or bad? I'm frustrated that I don't get ESPN HD and might actually enjoy moving my business away from TWC. Not to mention the HD DVR box.*



No complaints thus far, although I justed moved into the city so I never had TWC to compare to. Also, my HDTV won't be arriving until next week, so I can't say anything about the HD service. But the cable modem is awesome.


----------



## drew138

If you owned RCN at $75, ouch. The article below couldn't be any clearer. It appears that Ch 11 is eminent and the debt holders are looking to play nice. Could be a nice opportunity to reduce debt (at the expense of shareholders and creditors) and come out of Ch 11 looking like a real fighter. The ironic revenue from the new Time Warner facility in NYC should be a nice addition to the bottom line.


Drew



RCN Restructuring Talks Continue



By Mike Farrell -- Multichannel News, 2/17/2004 5:11:00 PM


Troubled cable overbuilder RCN Corp. said late Saturday that it was in negotiations to restructure its debt, adding that any agreement would likely take place through a Chapter 11 bankruptcy reorganization.


RCN said it would not make interest payments on its 10.125% senior notes. That decision could trigger defaults on all of its debt -- about $1.1 billion in bond obligations and $520 million in bank facilities.


However, the Princeton, N.J.-based overbuilder said it has reached a forbearance agreement with its lenders and bondholders, which agreed not to declare an event of default until at least March 1.


The interest payment on the 10.125% notes was due Jan. 15 and, at that time, RCN said it was negotiating with bondholders concerning payment -- a move many observers saw as a tactic to get bondholders to accept a debt-for-equity swap. The 30-day grace period to make the $10.3 million interest payment expired Feb. 13.


To help move the restructuring process along, the MSO last week named John Dubel -- who led a restructuring at WorldCom Inc. -- president and chief operating officer.


In a prepared statement, RCN said it hoped the continuing negotiations would lead to "a successful consensual financial-restructuring plan in the near term." However, later in its statement, the company said it "expects any financial restructuring to be implemented through reorganization under Chapter 11."


That Chapter 11 filing would be at the holding-company level -- RCN?s market operating subsidiaries would not be part of the bankruptcy filing, according to the statement.


RCN has set up a Web site (rcntomorrow.com) to provide updates to the restructuring process.


"We expect to emerge from any consensual restructuring as a stronger, more viable and more competitive company, positioned for long-term success," RCN chairman and CEO David McCourt said in a prepared statement


RCN shares fell 39% (31 cents each) to 49 cents per share Tuesday.


----------



## DJ Frustration

jergans, was there ever a reply from TWC to your note from 2-10?


----------



## Excandide

Found this on another site.... BOY... TIME WARNER CABLE FREAKING SUCKS COMPARED TO CABLEVISION...!!!!!!!!!!!!




Cablevision Adds New York's WNBC and Bravo HD+ to Its Expansive High-

Definition Programming Slate


iO Digital Cable Customers Now Have Access To Thirteen

Channels In

High-Definition, Including Popular Local Broadcast Stations, Sports

And Movie

Networks


BETHPAGE, N.Y., Feb. 23 /PRNewswire-FirstCall/ -- Cablevision

Systems

Corporation (NYSE: CVC) today announced the addition of WNBC New

York and

Bravo HD+ to its expansive high-definition programming slate, which

is

available to iO: Interactive Optimum(R) digital cable customers at no

additional cost. iO customers now have access to 13 channels in

high-definition, including WCBS-TV New York, Thirteen HD (PBS), WNYW-

5 (FOX),

MSG Network, Fox Sports Net New York, HBO, SHOWTIME, Cinemax HD,

STARZ! HD,

The Movie Channel HD, iN DEMAND'S INHD and the industry's only high-

definition

video on demand offering, featuring new release movies and unique

titles

originally seen in IMAX(R) theaters.

"The availability of high-definition programming continues to be

a

defining element of our iO: Interactive Optimum digital cable

service," said

Kristin Dolan, Cablevision's senior vice president of digital and

video

product management. "WNBC and Bravo HD+ are excellent additions to

a slate of

high-definition programming that is already among the industry's most

comprehensive. iO features more high-definition programming than

DirecTV or

Dish, which is in keeping with the superior value, content and

technology that

iO represents."

"Cablevision has been an industry leader in launching new

technologies,

including high-definition television, VOD and voice," said Henry

Ahn, Vice

President, Affiliate Sales, NBC Cable Networks. "We are thrilled

that they

have added NBC's high-definition content to their line-up. These

launches

will bring some of the most popular shows on television, including

The West

Wing, ER and Law and Order, to audiences on a whole new level."

WNBC is the flagship television station of the NBC Network and

broadcasts

throughout the greater New York metropolitan area. Digital viewers

of WNBC

can enjoy the full schedule of NBC's high definition programming,

which

includes much of the network's prime time line-up and The Tonight

Show With

Jay Leno.

Bravo HD+ is a division of Bravo, an NBC Cable Network.

Launched in third

quarter 2003, Bravo HD+ offers contemporary arts and popular

entertainment

programming in 100% 1080i HD, 24/7. Programming includes the most-

honored

series in television history, The West Wing and the 2002 Winter

Olympic Games.

Performing arts and entertainment content includes Cirque du

Soleil: Varekai;

Music in High Places, featuring top recording artists performing at

the most

ancient sites on earth; All Access, featuring Grammy Award-winning

rock stars

such as Sting, Sheryl Crow and Dave Matthews; and Cinderella's

Ballet.

For iO customers with high-definition television sets,

Cablevision offers

HD-capable converter boxes at no additional cost over the standard

box rental

fee. High-definition feeds of premium networks are available to all

customers

who subscribe to the standard-definition version of the networks.

Cablevision provides cable service to nearly 3 million customers

in the

New York metropolitan area. Currently, more than 900,000, or 30%,

of these

cable customers are iO digital cable customers -- up from just 6.5%

digital

penetration at the end of 2002. iO offers customers access to more

than 200

channels, including 50 premium movie channels, 45 channels of

commercial-free

digital music, more than 700 titles available on demand, an

interactive

programming guide, 13 channels of high-definition programming and

other

benefits.


About Cablevision

Cablevision Systems Corporation is one of the nation's leading

entertainment and telecommunications companies. Its cable television

operations serve 3 million households in the New York metropolitan

area. The

company's advanced telecommunications offerings include its iO:

Interactive

Optimum digital television offering, Optimum Online high-speed

Internet

service, Optimum Voice digital voice-over-cable service, and its

Lightpath

integrated business communications services. Cablevision's Rainbow

Media

Holdings LLC operates several successful programming businesses,

including

AMC, IFC (The Independent Film Channel), and other national and

regional

networks. Rainbow also is a 50 percent partner in Fox Sports Net. In

2003,

Cablevision's Rainbow DBS launched its VOOM satellite service, the

first

service to offer a comprehensive array of high-definition (HD)

television

programming. In addition to its telecommunications and programming

businesses,

Cablevision is the controlling owner of Madison Square Garden and

its sports

teams, the New York Knicks, Rangers and Liberty. The company also

operates New

York's famed Radio City Music Hall, and owns and operates Clearview

Cinemas.







And no extra charge for the set top box or the channels (provided you already pay for the premium channels) Jesus. Makes me want to move.


Sigh.


TIME WARNER... YOU NEED TO GET WITH THE TIMES.


-excandide


----------



## pciav

[email protected]&^%*!! Sorry, can't say what I really want to say. [email protected]%^&*!


Not all that surprising. As deals are made for programming to be shown on Voom, then it is logical that they will be added to cablevision as long there is available "bandwidth".


----------



## LL3HD

You know you're living in the bizarro world

when we start wishing that we had Cablevision.


How did that happen??? From my experiences, they have always been deservedly loathed by all-- since the dawn of cable.


Well I guess now they're getting new and fitting respect.


And what about us?

We can't even get a timely answer to a great (Jergans) letter


----------



## dkan24

Cablevision does have the fastest cable modem in the country sometimes I see 6-7 Mbps. My parents have it.


I was at my grandma's the other day, she lives in Brooklyn. She didn't even have cable until 7 years ago (when they gave her "wireless" cable) from Cablevision. Now she has double the HD channels as me. Thats just wrong










We ned to get some serious answers from a tech at TWC about the bandwidth problem. I understand that the Pioneer SW HD DVR has not been released anywhere in the country. But the lack of InHD, HDNet and to a lesser degree MSG, and Fox Sports is very frustrating. When can we expect these channels? We need answers. Did Bob Watson ever respond?


----------



## pciav

Just adding fuel to the fire...got my new bill and it is $7 and change more than last month with the rate hikes. I have the it's all here package including roadrunner, (2) 3510HD boxes and (1) SA8000DVR, bill went up from $148 to $155. I wouldn't mind so much if we were getting all the HD channels were are supposed to be getting...


----------



## rgrossman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pciav_
> *I wouldn't mind so much if we were getting all the HD channels were are supposed to be getting...*



"Supposed to"??? According to whom?


----------



## pciav




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by rgrossman_
> *"Supposed to"??? According to whom?*



By my own accord and the agreements in place and availability throughout the country on TWC- ie WB, UPN, INHD, HDNET. I'm not asking for what they do not have agreements signed for already, just what is in place right now. Take a look at these links:

TWCKC 

TWCLA 


I'll buy KC is smaller market, but what about LA?? They seem to have enough bandwidth and I'm sure they have almost as many foreign language channels as we have also. The other thing that irks me is that TWCNYC website is pathetic compared to other parts of the country. I'm sorry, but we are getting screwed.


----------



## kwokpot




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Excandide_
> *
> 
> And no extra charge for the set top box or the channels (provided you already pay for the premium channels) Jesus. Makes me want to move.
> 
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> 
> TIME WARNER... YOU NEED TO GET WITH THE TIMES.
> 
> 
> -excandide*



I not sure what you are talking about, but TWCNYC does not charge extra for their HD STB over their standard Digital STB


----------



## Excandide

My bad about the box charge... Looking over the bill it is the same price as a normal box. But I see that I started a fire here in the forum. Who Knew We Would All Be Jealous Of Cablevision One Day?


ENOUGH IS ENOUGH.

DID WE EVER GET A RESPONSE FOR THE LETTER TO TIME WARNER?

I'm very interested. Can someone send him the cablevision article? So they can see?


Sigh


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drew138_
> 
> John, I have to be honest, the Pioneer HD box is a lateral move at best. It's nice that the box can stretch the SD pictures, but the S-Video and Video feeds of SD pictures is not as good as the SA3100. As a result, I no longer use my TV's stretch mode, which I like better than the Pio HD stretch mode. The box is also a lot more jittery than the SA3100. It takes a little longer to change channels and the programming guide operates with a slight delay that I find annoying. The overall PQ is a bit nicer and the DVI connection is nice too. Overall, considering the effort I expended into getting the Pioneer, I wouldn't do it again. The SA worked with few operating flaws. The Pio is a better box, but it has operating flaws (i.e., jittery menu, stretch mode no good, HD/SD channel switching causes black screens..)



Anyone know if they've fixed apparent problems with the Pioneer HD converter from this autumn '03 post? Watch a lot of S-video stretched to 16:9 by my RPTV with my 3100HD, so I'd hate to encounter all these glitches with a switch to the Pioneer. My 3100HD, as I outlined in the 2nd post in this thread, has an objectionable image fog that spoils contrast and diminishes higher-resolution detail. (As outlined elsewhere, got my RCN 6208 DVR HD converter/recorder yesterday and it works fine.) -- John


----------



## dkan24

John - does the DVR have active firewire and/ or DVI?


----------



## ADGrant

I am a cablevision customer in Connecticut and it is funny to see some people wishing they were cablevision customers. Until September/0ctober of last year we did not have any HD here in CT. Then for another month or so we only had two channels WCBS and Thirteen. Things have really improved in a short time. However TWC in NYC had HD years ago and we still do not have WNBC.


----------



## MAB

Can anyone make a list of HD channels available from twcny as of today?


I just learned that my building will be wired by tw soon.


----------



## pciav

HBO-HD, CBS-HD, SHO-HD, NBC-HD, FOX-ED, Discovery-HD, ABC-HD, PBS-HD (Channels 701, 702, 703, 704, 705, 706, 707, & 713)


----------



## MAB

OK, great. Thanks!


Which box should I ask for? The 8000HD?


----------



## pciav

8000HD doesn't exist yet in NY. I have the Pioneer 3510HD and for the most part am happy with it. There are some others floating around, Pace?? SA??


----------



## mrkaos

There is an SA box too, but forum consensus and IMO, the pio is the right box to have. The reasons have been stated here a million times, but just the fact that you can stretch over component and use the guide while watching HD (albiet a little slow when in HD) make it worth it alone.


- JB


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dkan24_
> *John - does the DVR have active firewire and/ or DVI?*



RCN's DCT6208 converter/DVR does have DVI-D and firewire ports. But, since I have no way to use them yet, I haven't checked to see if they're activated. The unit does have the latest 7.07 firmware update. If firewire is active, perhaps an upcoming HD DVD player/recorder would be preferable for archiving 6208-captured HD rather than JVC's glitch-plagued 30k/40k VCRs. (I rarely watch recordings, though, with such a torrent of cable programming available 24/7.)


With the Pioneer box, assume then that no one's having problems with the S-video out (assuming I used my RPTV for 16:9 stretching)? -- John


----------



## pciav




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by John Mason_
> *..With the Pioneer box, assume then that no one's having problems with the S-video out (assuming I used my RPTV for 16:9 stretching)? -- John*



John,


I'm assuming that your RPTV doesn't accept 480i via component that is why you want to use the S-Video? When I first got the 3510HD, I tried the S-Video and noticed no real difference from the SA3100 as far as S-Video quality goes; however, PQ via component for 480i is for the most part far superior to the S-Video feed. I'm jealous of your HD-PVR...


----------



## John Mason

Thanks for the 3510HD experience re S-video, Phil. My RPTV goes ape (complete sync loss) with 480i into YPbPr. My 3100HD's upconverted 1080i of all 480i--old story--looks fuzzy and washed out. And my set won't stretch 480p fed into YPrPb, but, if it's an option, 480p stretched by the 3510 might work out.


Currently, 480p into YPbPr from RCN stretched by its 5100 or 6208 doesn't look so hot, mostly I suspect because my Basic channels are analog and have a bit of noise. TWC's digital versions of any analog SD are usually better. (Some higher RCN channels, aside from HD, are digital and suspect now I'll drop most/all of TWC's, since they couldn't organize a HD DVR delivery, and switch to RCN's premiums, VOD, digital SD, etc. ) -- John


----------



## Maurice2

When you enable all outputs (480i, 480p, 720p and 1080i) on the Pioneer 3510HD box, does it output signals at whatever resolution they are coming in -- and the TV upconverts them or downconverts them to its native resolution (i.e. 480p in the case of an EDTV set)?

Is this how it works?

I have a Panny TH-42PWD6UY and subscribe to TWCNYC.

Is enabling all outputs on the Pioneer STB the best thing to do with this TV?


Thank you.


----------



## pciav




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Maurice2_
> *When you enable all outputs (480i, 480p, 720p and 1080i) on the Pioneer 3510HD box, does it output signals at whatever resolution they are coming in -- and the TV upconverts them or downconverts them to its native resolution (i.e. 480p in the case of an EDTV set)?
> 
> Is this how it works?
> 
> I have a Panny TH-42PWD6UY and subscribe to TWCNYC.
> 
> Is enabling all outputs on the Pioneer STB the best thing to do with this TV?
> 
> 
> Thank you.*



Yes, you have it correct. It outputs whatever format it is broadcast in natively. On your Panny 6UY, I do not think it accepts 720p, I could be wrong and have the consumer model mixed up - check your documentation or a quick check in the Plasma threads. If that is the case, only enable 480i, 480p, and 1080i.


----------



## Maurice2




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pciav_
> *On your Panny 6UY, I do not think it accepts 720p*



Yes it does. The consumer model does not. Thanks for corroborating what I thought.


----------



## kwokpot

9:25pm here in Manhattan - anyone else having problems with ch. 704, WNBC-HD? No picture - blank screen here


----------



## LisaM

Upper West Side - no picture at 9:30


----------



## John Mason

Regarding WNBC-DT, have they stopped optically zooming 4:3 non-HD to about 15:9 (thin black sidebars)? Haven't seen the zoomed images for a while. -- John


----------



## anthonymoody

Noticed that too. I also noticed that the PQ in these instances now seems inferior. i.e. when they were zooming to 14-15:9 the PQ seemed quite nice considering it wasn't HD. Now at 4:3 it looks much less pleasing.


TM


----------



## debaser

Hi All, I recently got a 42" Fujitsu HD set and went to 23rd street to swap out my box, what I got in return is the Scientific Atlanta 3100HD box...


When I am on the HD channels, if the programs are not broadcast in widescreen, I only can watch them with bars on the side in 4:3... is this normal to anyones knowledge?


Also, with all thats being written about the PIO box, whats the big difference between the two (besides the DVI output)?


I, like everyone, would like to get the best quality possible with the most options and just need to know if I should go switch out my box again.


Incidentally, the woman at Time Warner asked if I had a TV that supported 1080i, I said I did and she gave me the SCI ATL box...


thanks for all of your continous help and great reading.


----------



## John Mason

Close to swapping my long-used 3100HD for a Pioneer. Yes, sidebars for upconverted but non-HD programs is normal for the 3100HD, which upconverts its YPbPr outputs to 1080i. The Pioneer, as I understand it, lets you stretch YPbPr outputs with other than 1080i only, and has the advantage, from reports, of not putting a faint white fog over images that spoils contrast and therefor diminishes higher-rez details. There are mixed reports on this 3100HD fog, which may require larger displays and A-B comparisons with non-3100HD sources to notice, such as CBS HD via an OTA tuner versus the 3100HD. I don't have the fog with the 5100/6208 converters used for my 2nd RCN cable subscription (or a CBS-OTA-tuner comparison) -- John


----------



## DJ Frustration

Regarding the Pioneer v. SCI box, I was given the SCI box during my installation last month and immediately went to trade it for the Pioneer. The big gotcha about the SCI box is that it has no aspect ratio control for non-HD content. The box upconverts everything to 1080i and shows sidebars for non-HD content. Being that I began to notice a burn-in while being lazy about switching inputs the SCI box is a no no for me. The Pioneer box is much better and would recommend it in a hearbeat.


----------



## debaser

Excellent, thanks for the quick feedback... How does that pic look when stretched? I am assuming better than the regular broadcast...


----------



## DJ Frustration

Don't even notice the difference anymore...the box has a good algorithm for stretching.


----------



## jergans




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by debaser_
> *Hi All, I recently got a 42" Fujitsu HD set and went to 23rd street to swap out my box, what I got in return is the Scientific Atlanta 3100HD box...
> 
> 
> When I am on the HD channels, if the programs are not broadcast in widescreen, I only can watch them with bars on the side in 4:3... is this normal to anyones knowledge?
> *



Just a note: If you're watching a 4:3 broadcast on an HD station, you cannot get rid of the black bars using either box. The reason is that even though the content is only 4:3, the signal being sent out by the station is 16:9. The black bars are put there by the station itself.


That is, the black bars are part of the picture itself. Since the "picture" is 16:9, there's nothing to stretch.


----------



## alexjohnson




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jergans_
> *Just a note: If you're watching a 4:3 broadcast on an HD station, you cannot get rid of the black bars using either box. The reason is that even though the content is only 4:3, the signal being sent out by the station is 16:9. The black bars are put there by the station itself.
> 
> 
> That is, the black bars are part of the picture itself. Since the "picture" is 16:9, there's nothing to stretch.*



As reluctant as I am to question the letter-writing guru







, are you sure? I was under the impression the Scientific-Atlanta box did that but the Pioneer 3510HD did not - though the answer is the same; you are stuck with an unzoomable 4:3 picture. CBS does broadcasts 4:3 in 16:9 by adding grey bars, which I hate even more as they're much more obvious, though it is supposed to prevent plasma burn-in. Speaking of which, can you manually adjust the picture size? That's what I do on my plasma screen - I switch 4:3 to "wide" (a stretch mode that keeps the centre in proportion) and fill up the rest of the screen to +25. I know people feel pretty passionately about this - personally I would rather have minor peripheral distortion than black or grey bars. YMMV.


----------



## debaser

Thansk again, but I think we are discussin two different things here... I know that the black bars will still be there deending on the broadcast, but what I am concerned about is the ability to get rid of, by stretching the (usually grey) bars on the SIDES of the picture... My SCI ATL box does not allow me to do this now, but I understand that the PIO box does.


----------



## pace1313

What ever became of the controversy surrounding the Panasonic 42PWD6UY not being compatible with the DVI output of the Pio 3510 HD box? Was this settled? I couldn't tell from reading past posts.


----------



## alexjohnson




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by debaser_
> *Thansk again, but I think we are discussin two different things here... I know that the black bars will still be there deending on the broadcast, but what I am concerned about is the ability to get rid of, by stretching the (usually grey) bars on the SIDES of the picture... My SCI ATL box does not allow me to do this now, but I understand that the PIO box does.*



No, we understand. With the S-A box you are stuck with vertical bars that (I think) the box adds to any 4:3 image on any channel you watch through the component connection. The Pio box has built-in stretch modes that are fairly basic, but do _not_ add these vertical bars on SD channels. So, you can watch the WB11 using your component connections, and the picture will fill the screen (if it is set properly). You can then apply your TV's smarter modes to improve the ratios.


What the Pio box will not do is allow you to watch 4:3 content on a HD channel without those bars - in other words if you want to watch Friends on 704, it will have black bars. You will need to adjust the screen size manually, as I described above. This sucks but it gives you the sharpest picture.


The Pioneer box also does one other cool thing - it downconverts HD content to SD if you watch through S-VHS. You can TiVo (or video record) HD content and TiVo certainkly does a fantastic job with it. One last reason to get the Pio box is that the S-A is very prone to pixelation.


----------



## LisaM




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by alexjohnson_
> 
> One last reason to get the Pio box is that the S-A is very prone to pixelation.



I would also add that the S-A boxes that I had were very prone to video and audio dropouts, sometimes to the point that a show was unwatchable. I have had very few dropouts with the Pioneer box.


----------



## gregeas

Right now I have the SA HD box, but with a Panasonic plasma arriving next week, it sounds like I should switch to get stretch mode and avoid burn-in. To repeat from above, is there a compatability issue with the Panasonics?


Also, I've heard that there might be an advantage to watching SD stations via S-video instead of component. Is this the case?


----------



## james1969

I'm having problems with dropouts with my S-A 3100HD box. I had a cable guy come by yesterday and we tried the Pioneer box. One thing I noticed right away is that using the component video (RGB) connection, watching regular DTV (non-HD) the images were stretched on my 16x9 TV. My S-A box would convert the regular channels to standard 4x3 with grey bars on the left/right of the 4x3 image. The Pioneer just takes the 4x3 image and stretches it across the 16x9 screen.


Has anyone else noticed this?


I'm having really bad dropouts with my S-A box, but I do not want stretched images that the Pioneer box shows with regular DTV.


I ended up keeping my S-A box. Does anyone have any advice?


----------



## drew138

You can turn off the stretch mode I believe in the Pio box.


Drew


----------



## debaser

alexjohnson: Thanks so much for the great explanation... I am confident now that with tweaking between the PIO box and my tv I can get the picture I want.


----------



## cinemagotham

I'm getting a Zenith C32V37 delivered tomorrow (Saturday) and was planning to hit the Brooklyn TW office to swap out my cable box for DTV HD (right now I only have standard cable)


Here are a few questions:


Will the box have a digital audio out? My receiver has optical and coax.


Should I go DVI to the TV? Will the box support it?


Is there a particular box I should ask for or will they just give me whatever?


I'm going to go with the DTValue package since I don't like HBO et al. and really only want the main HD channels. The website shows the following channels in HD with that package:

Ch. 702 CBS

Ch. 704 NBC

Ch. 706 Discovery HD Theater

Ch. 707 ABC

Ch. 713 Thirteen


Is that right? Is there no WB at this point? Anyone going OTA for that?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## LL3HD

PBS "Concert for George"


Did anyone watch this last night on TWCNY channel 713???

Did anyone have audio problems?


I experienced audio problems that have me dazed and confused.

The parts of the concert with music sounded perfect. In between some of the songs they had interviews and rehearsals. When they segued from the performances to the interviews, the audio for the interview was not there. It was like they didn't bring the microphones up. The only audio heard was a wild track of ambient room sounds. When the concert started up again, the full sound kicked in again. I never encountered this before. I switched over to the SD channel 13, picture in picture and that audio was fine, no missing tracks. Since the SD and the HD are not in synch-- I couldn't watch the show on HD and listen in SD. I checked around the other threads and can't seem to find anyone with similar problems.. maybe no one else watched it yesterday in NY.??


Curious.. if anyone has an answer, I appreciate it.


Thanks,

Larry


----------



## DjPiLL




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by cinemagotham_
> *I'm going to go with the DTValue package since I don't like HBO et al. and really only want the main HD channels. The website shows the following channels in HD with that package:
> 
> Ch. 702 CBS
> 
> Ch. 704 NBC
> 
> Ch. 706 Discovery HD Theater
> 
> Ch. 707 ABC
> 
> Ch. 713 Thirteen
> 
> 
> Is that right? Is there no WB at this point? Anyone going OTA for that?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!*



You also get Fox Widescreen (ch. 705)... but its not true hi-def. No WB right now on TWC.


I am considering an OTA solution for WB-HD to get the Mets games in Hi-Def... but my plasma has no hi-def tuner so an OTA solution will be a little expensive for something I am not sure will work. I am in Queens in a 6 story building.


----------



## cinemagotham

How can they not have WB? They're Warner Brothers!


What about digital audio out from the cable box. Anyone know about this?


----------



## DjPiLL




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by cinemagotham_
> *How can they not have WB? They're Warner Brothers!
> 
> 
> What about digital audio out from the cable box. Anyone know about this?*



Its funny cause they actually had WB-HD on ch. 711 for a few weeks at one point... then they took it off. So they can put it on. But the reason for it not being on either is due to not reaching a contractual agreement with WPIX... or its because of "bandwidth issues" because since then they have added Discovery-HD.


Sucks hardcore IMO.


EDIT: Oh and the coaxial digital audio out on the STB works without any issues.


----------



## cinemagotham

Cool (about the audio, not the WB).


Anyone have a TV with a built in QAF cable receiver? The Zenith I'm getting has that. I'm wondering what results just plugging the cable into the TV will get. It should receive any unscrambled HD channels. Anyone know which ones those are?


----------



## bigd86




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LL3HD_
> *PBS "Concert for George"
> 
> 
> Did anyone watch this last night on TWCNY channel 713???
> 
> Did anyone have audio problems?
> 
> 
> I experienced audio problems that have me dazed and confused.
> 
> The parts of the concert with music sounded perfect. In between some of the songs they had interviews and rehearsals. When they segued from the performances to the interviews, the audio for the interview was not there. It was like they didn?t bring the microphones up. The only audio heard was a wild track of ambient room sounds. When the concert started up again, the full sound kicked in again. I never encountered this before. I switched over to the SD channel 13, picture in picture and that audio was fine, no missing tracks. Since the SD and the HD are not in synch-- I couldn?t watch the show on HD and listen in SD. I checked around the other threads and can?t seem to find anyone with similar problems.. maybe no one else watched it yesterday in NY.??
> 
> 
> Curious.. if anyone has an answer, I appreciate it.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Larry*



I had the same problem, which I mentioned on the Concert for George thread
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=374259 

I was surprised that only one other person mentioned that they also had this problem. I guess that it was local to TWCNY. As for why, I personally have no idea! It was really bizarre, though.


----------



## LL3HD

Thanks Bigd86,

there were some interesting responses on that link. It was very frustrating to think is it me??' - that no one else was experiencing the same strange audio mishap.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by cinemagotham_
> *I'm getting a Zenith C32V37 delivered tomorrow (Saturday) and was planning to hit the Brooklyn TW office to swap out my cable box for DTV HD (right now I only have standard cable)
> 
> 
> Here are a few questions:
> 
> 
> Will the box have a digital audio out? My receiver has optical and coax.
> 
> 
> Should I go DVI to the TV? Will the box support it?
> 
> 
> Is there a particular box I should ask for or will they just give me whatever?
> 
> 
> I'm going to go with the DTValue package since I don't like HBO et al. and really only want the main HD channels. The website shows the following channels in HD with that package:
> 
> Ch. 702 CBS
> 
> Ch. 704 NBC
> 
> Ch. 706 Discovery HD Theater
> 
> Ch. 707 ABC
> 
> Ch. 713 Thirteen
> 
> 
> Is that right? Is there no WB at this point? Anyone going OTA for that?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!*



Because your new TV (a 4:3, not a 16:9 model) is not a true HDTV, this response to your inquiry is necessarily somewhat general.


Go for and insist upon getting the Pioneer STB, and don't let TWCNYC stick you with one of their outmoded Scientific Atlanta boxes. The Pio box has user options for configuring a 4:3 monitor to handle 16:9 content that the SA box doesn't.


The SA box doesn't have a DVI output; the Pio box does, but, even with monitors a lot larger than yours, almost no one reports that a DVI connection with the Pio box yields better PQ than component.


Both the SA and Pio have digital audio output jacks; neither has optical outs.


Your channel inventory is accurate, except for SHO and Ch. 714, a Channel 13 SD sub-channel devoted exclusively to childrens' stuff. TWCNYC doesn't now carry WB; I'm in lower Manhattan and can usually view it OTA.


If you want to experience some "WOW!" --even on a 32" monitor-- tune to Channel 706.


Good luck --


----------



## cinemagotham

Thanks for the info! (except the crack about it not being true HD. You're wrong! It is!







)


----------



## anthonymoody

Only if it squeezes the raster vertically...


TM


----------



## cinemagotham




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by anthonymoody_
> *Only if it squeezes the raster vertically...*



To the best of my knowledge it does. In 16:9 it's basically the equivalent of a 30" 16:9 HDTV.



> Quote:
> Special 16:9/4:3 aspect-ratio correction lets you view feature-length movies in either their original widescreen format (16:9) or in regular TV format (4:3), with no loss of resolution--the set devotes all available lines to the letterboxed image, wasting none on the black bars above and below.


----------



## anthonymoody

Cool.


BTW my SA box is on the verge of dying. Requires frequent resets (including the unplug it variety) to function properly - especially for On Demand stuff. If I weren't moving soon I'd replace it with the Pio. Instead I'll wait until after the move...


TM


----------



## garysi

Has anyone had any experience with this converter? I went to switch my SA to a Pioneer but was informed that Staten Island is the only boro in TWC that doesn't use Pio's. Is this true or was I getting snowed? I ended up taking the Pace home thinking I could set scaling but found out later that the function isn't yet enabled.


----------



## vinnyv07

I dont know if it is true...but we get snowed in SI all of the time. It wouldnt suprise me in the least.


----------



## james1969

I've had the Pioneer box for less than 24 hours now, I swapped it out from the SA 3100HD. I can report dropouts aren't as severe as they were with the SA. With the SA, the image would go black and the sound would cut out quite frequently. Now with the Pioneer, the image will pixelate very slightly and sometimes the sound will cut out briefly. Still not 100%, but far better than the SA.


----------



## Maurice2

Pioneer 3510HD.

Does the display always have to show the time -- and not the channel you are watching?

As it is, I have to press "Guide" on the remote to find out.

Is this a flaw in the STB? I mean, it's nice to know what time it is, but I'd much rather know which channel I am watching -- or tuning to.


----------



## LisaM

You can go into the Settings and set the Clock Settings to Show Channel Always.


----------



## Maurice2

Thanks LisaM. I'll do that next time I turn the TV on.


----------



## anthonymoody

Are we in the second half of 2004 yet?


TM


----------



## Maurice2




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by anthonymoody_
> *Are we in the second half of 2004 yet?*



Soon.


----------



## dkan24

so we should expect the HD-DVR, HD-Net, InHD, MSG, Starz, Cinemax, and FSNY soon?


----------



## TAGLIA

Soon as in "Late 2004" as the TWCNYC website says.


----------



## jergans

On a different note, by April 1, all cable providers are required to provide a set top box with an active firewire output (if the customer requestes it). See this link (under "1394 inputs by request) for details.


Does anyone have any clue about how TWCNYC plans to comply with this? The article I linked to mentioned a Pioneer HD DVR Voyager 4000. I'm not getting my hopes up that the box will be available anytime soon, but TWCNYC is required to provide a box with an active firewire output by April 1. Do any of TWCNYC's current boxes fit the bill?


This is why we need a tech contact inside TWCNYC!


BTW, here's some info on the Pioneer HD-DVR.


----------



## dkan24

Nice link there, Jergans.


A few things confused me:


"S-A believes this has to do with the fact the DVI digital input is finding better traction in the consumer marketplace, in part because it combines audio and video inputs in one plug."


Since when? Isn't that HDMI that has video and audio? That has no traction yet. And doesn't 1394 have audio too?


It's also smaller and a little easier for the consumer to handle than 1394, which has little screws in it and is kind of a big plug, Van Orden adds. So DVI is really taking over as the connection for display devices and so forth.


Clearly he has confused the two. This is from Bob Van Orden, S-A's vice president of product strategy and management for subscriber networks.


"But other box makers disagree. Pioneer Digital Technologies' HD-DVR Voyager 4000, set to start shipping in February or March, will come standard with 1394 Firewire inputs. From Pioneer's perspective, we are behind 1394, says Haig Krakirian, Pioneer's VP of software engineering."


They mention 1394 inputs. I would imagine they are 2-way, or at least outputs. Hopefully, we will see this Voyager 4000, as the SA-8000HD seems to have many problems.


----------



## jergans




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dkan24_
> *Nice link there, Jergans.
> 
> 
> A few things confused me:
> 
> 
> "S-A believes this has to do with the fact the DVI digital input is finding better traction in the consumer marketplace, in part because it combines audio and video inputs in one plug."
> 
> 
> Since when? Isn't that HDMI that has video and audio? That has no traction yet. And doesn't 1394 have audio too?
> 
> 
> It's also smaller and a little easier for the consumer to handle than 1394, which has little screws in it and is kind of a big plug, Van Orden adds. So DVI is really taking over as the connection for display devices and so forth.
> 
> 
> Clearly he has confused the two. This is from Bob Van Orden, S-A's vice president of product strategy and management for subscriber networks.
> 
> 
> "But other box makers disagree. Pioneer Digital Technologies' HD-DVR Voyager 4000, set to start shipping in February or March, will come standard with 1394 Firewire inputs. From Pioneer's perspective, we are behind 1394, says Haig Krakirian, Pioneer's VP of software engineering."
> 
> 
> They mention 1394 inputs. I would imagine they are 2-way, or at least outputs. Hopefully, we will see this Voyager 4000, as the SA-8000HD seems to have many problems.*



You're right. Some of the info in that link is bizarre (or wrong). The author had to have used "input" when he meant "output." Why would you need a cable box with a firewire input?


----------



## alexjohnson




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jergans_
> *You're right. Some of the info in that link is bizarre (or wrong). The author had to have used "input" when he meant "output." Why would you need a cable box with a firewire input?*



In an ideal world, pass-through. Though I agree it's probably a mistake.


----------



## anthonymoody

Actually, aren't they all 2-way unless otherwise engineered?


TM


----------



## jergans

Does anyone know anything in depth about the firewire "requirement"? Is it a real requirement? If a cable company does not comply, what happens? I'd love to call TWCNYC to ask what their plans are, but I don't have half an hour (minimum) to waste on the phone while they find someone who even knows what firewire is.


----------



## TheGizzard

All, I am moving to Murray Hill next week.


Can you guys tell me what HD Set top box I should request from TWC? Also is there an HD DVR available yet or should I stick with my two replays?


----------



## LisaM

Pioneer 3510HD.


No HD DVR yet available.


----------



## cinemagotham

What kind of reception does TW DTV give with the Pio box? Does it break up and pixelate all the time? My current standard cable looks crummy and the shound is scratchy but at least it doesn't freak out every few minutes. What can I expect?


----------



## LisaM

I had a lot of audio and video breakups on HD with the SA box and some pixelation on the digital channels. Have had very few problems with the Pio box on either HD or regular cable.


----------



## jheart




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by TAGLIA_
> *Soon as in "Late 2004" as the TWCNYC website says.*




Well I really hope that TWC comes through and provides at least ESPNHD and INHD because I am getting really sick of seeing all the commercials and advertisements for those channels when I can't get them !!


Jim.


----------



## drew138

I think the input/output may be for daisy chain-ing the components together. Founds this link on another thread that shows a good illustration of Firewire i/o issues: http://www.mitsubishi-tv.com/networking.html 


Drew


----------



## cinemagotham

What format is the digital audio output on the Pioneer 3510HD box.?


----------



## james1969

I'm guessing its dependant upon the channel you're watching. Some channels may be PCM, other may be AC-3. What I'm really wondering is how can you tell the Pioneer 3510 to downmix digital and output strictly PCM?


----------



## cinemagotham

I meant what type of plug: optical, coax...


----------



## gregeas

Does the Pioneer 3510HD output via DVI yet? If not, does anyone know when TW will turn this on?


My Panasonic plasma arrives tomorrow...


----------



## james1969

the Pioneer has coax and DVI outputs. i haven't tried coax yet, and the DVI i'm not capable.


----------



## cinemagotham

I'm sorry. I'm not asking this in a clear way: What type of plug of digital audio output does the Pioneer box offer? I know that it has DVI and coax out for video. DVI does not, to my knowledge, output audio. So if you wanted to go DVI out (which I might) what is your audio option?


Thanks!


----------



## james1969

sorry for the confusion, there is a digital audio out using RCA connectors.


----------



## cinemagotham




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by james1969_
> *sorry for the confusion, there is a digital audio out using RCA connectors.*



Hmm... Do any HD channels broadcast in 5.1 or any formats like that? It's not a deal breaker, just curious.


----------



## jergans




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by cinemagotham_
> *Hmm... Do any HD channels broadcast in 5.1 or any formats like that? It's not a deal breaker, just curious.*



ABCHD, CBSHD (live events only at this point), HBOHD, SHOHD, DiscoveryHD and PBSHD broadcast in 5.1 at least some of the time.


FOX broadcasts in 5.1, but we do not receive it in NYC. Once FOX moves to HD in the fall, the NYC Fox affiliate will begin passing the 5.1 mix.


Some of the non-HD movie channels broadcast 5.1 as well.


----------



## cinemagotham

What output do you use for the 5.1 audio?


----------



## blazeby




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by gregeas_
> *Does the Pioneer 3510HD output via DVI yet? If not, does anyone know when TW will turn this on?
> 
> 
> My Panasonic plasma arrives tomorrow...*



Yes, it has DVI and TWCNYC has already enabled it.


----------



## jheart

I am using the DVI on the PIO 3510HD and it works however the channels flicker as I change them. Possible going through some sort of synch or maybe this is due to the copy protection. I have yet to receive an answer on why it does that. Anyway, I don't see much difference in picture quality between DVI and component.


----------



## Maurice2




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by cinemagotham_
> *What type of plug of digital audio output does the Pioneer box offer?*



Coaxial.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dkan24_
> *so we should expect the HD-DVR, HD-Net, InHD, MSG, Starz, Cinemax, and FSNY soon?*



where did you see a reference to MSG-HD? it's long overdue!


----------



## DjPiLL




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by broadwayblue_
> *where did you see a reference to MSG-HD? it's long overdue!*




Not happening. At least not as long as MSG is run by Cablevision. I think you would have more of a chance to get MSG-HD on RCN over TWC.


----------



## drew138

Anyone else having a problem with the Pio HD box in lower Manhattan? All week my program guide was showing "no data". I performed a soft boot by holding the power button, and then did a hard boot by disconnecting the power and cable signal for 30 minutes. When I re-boot the converter, it goes through the normal boot cycle, but now I only get a bunch of crappy analog channels. It automatically goes to channel 21 and only a small set of channels even come in. No digital, or HD channels. TWC is sending someone out next Saturday. Thanks, not!


Any help or thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## james1969

Interesting developments seem to be coming down the pipeline for cable subscribers. There's a new technology called CableCARD. Sony has released DVRs capable of replacing your existing cable box. Its capable of DTV and HDTV recording. Check out this link:

http://www.beststuff.com/article.php3?story_id=6344 


I'm wondering if Time Warner will support this CableCARD technology.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drew138_
> *Anyone else having a problem with the Pio HD box in lower Manhattan? All week my program guide was showing "no data". I performed a soft boot by holding the power button, and then did a hard boot by disconnecting the power and cable signal for 30 minutes. When I re-boot the converter, it goes through the normal boot cycle, but now I only get a bunch of crappy analog channels. It automatically goes to channel 21 and only a small set of channels even come in. No digital, or HD channels. TWC is sending someone out next Saturday. Thanks, not!
> 
> 
> Any help or thoughts are appreciated.*



Drew --


I'm also in lower Manhattan and haven't had that program guide problem with my 3510HD. I have, however, often seen the rebooting problem you describe, when the box enters a parallel universe centered on Ch. 21. When it's entering that mode, the progress bar on the reboot screen stalls for a time after completing the first 2 dots before finishing. When that happens, I just reboot it again and, with luck, the progress bar doesn't stall and the reboot's successful.


BTW, I don't think that the reboot glitch is particular to the 3510. I recently experienced a 6-day complete TWC outage (both TV and cable modem). The tech who finally showed up and fixed the problem watched my SA SD-box reboot, and as soon as the third dot lit up, said "you're good." In the past, that box has also entered Ch. 21-land. The underlying problem turned out to be that the genius TWC tech who was supposed to shut off a neighbor's service when she moved had disconnected my line instead.


----------



## cinemagotham

Just swapped out the analog box for the Pioneer (HD channels look amazing, others look okay, not great) and I specified that I don't want premiums. Yet I'm getting HBOHD etc...


Which of these options is most likely:

1) There's a promotion for the first few days that you get DV (unlikely)

2) the guy hooked me up with extra channels

3) my bill will be bigger than I wanted


----------



## LisaM

When I first went from analog to digital (non-HD) box, I mysteriously had all of the premium channels. Within a day or so, all but the one I subscribed to disappeared. Chances are that this is what has happened to you.


----------



## cybertec




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by garysi_
> *Has anyone had any experience with this converter? I went to switch my SA to a Pioneer but was informed that Staten Island is the only boro in TWC that doesn't use Pio's. Is this true or was I getting snowed? I ended up taking the Pace home thinking I could set scaling but found out later that the function isn't yet enabled.*



I live in SI and use the SA with my HD Plasma and everything runs smooth for me, I don't see why people are having problems with this box.


----------



## cinemagotham

Wow, "Eight Crazy Nights" in HD. I won't lose any sleep if the premiums dissappear.


By the way, how good does Discovery HD Theater look? I'm watching documentaries about any random subject just because it's soooo pretty.


----------



## DJ Frustration

Any news on upcoming TWCNYC HD content additions? I believe someone wrote a letter to TWCNYC's president a few weeks ago...any updates?


----------



## cinemagotham

I asked the guy at the TW office in Brooklyn if they're getting WB in HD and he just shook his head. That's crazy! It's the same company!


----------



## ghostman

WPIX is not the same company as TWCNYC. WPIX is owned and operated by Tribune out of Chicago. WPIX is an affiliate in the WB network. There is no other connection.


For WPIX HD to go on any cable, the two companies must work out deals under the must-carry-local laws. In other words, there has to be a monetary agreement.


----------



## cinemagotham

Ah, thanks for the schoolin'. Still, they should work it out. Shame to miss the final season of Angel in HD.


----------



## SnellKrell

The Tribune company owns 25% of the WB.


Gary Press


----------



## cinemagotham

Ah, the conspiracy runs deep I see!


----------



## drew138




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Manatus_
> *Drew --
> 
> 
> I'm also in lower Manhattan and haven't had that program guide problem with my 3510HD. I have, however, often seen the rebooting problem you describe, when the box enters a parallel universe centered on Ch. 21. When it's entering that mode, the progress bar on the reboot screen stalls for a time after completing the first 2 dots before finishing. When that happens, I just reboot it again and, with luck, the progress bar doesn't stall and the reboot's successful.
> 
> 
> BTW, I don't think that the reboot glitch is particular to the 3510. I recently experienced a 6-day complete TWC outage (both TV and cable modem). The tech who finally showed up and fixed the problem watched my SA SD-box reboot, and as soon as the third dot lit up, said "you're good." In the past, that box has also entered Ch. 21-land. The underlying problem turned out to be that the genius TWC tech who was supposed to shut off a neighbor's service when she moved had disconnected my line instead.*




Thanks Mantus. I'll keep trying with the re-boot, however, I'm on my 18th time and no luck. The TV in the other room is working fine. I like your parallel universe centered on 21 quote. It's driving me nuts! I'm sure the tech will come out on Saturday next week only to hit the re-boot sequence only to have it work fine. Your diagnosis BTW is 100% accurate. The boot sequence doesn't go past the two balls. Thanks again for consoling and validating my frustration.


Drew


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drew138_
> *I'm sure the tech will come out on Saturday next week only to hit the re-boot sequence only to have it work fine.*



Perhaps, but if your 3510 does need to be replaced, I kinda doubt that the cable guy is going to have a spare on his truck. Why not exchange your current box for another one at TWC's swell new 23rd Street walk-in facility, if you have the time, where, while you're waiting for your number to be called, you can enjoy TWC's HD-demo -- on what looks like about a 42" flat panel display tuned to Ch. 713, suspended from the ceiling about 25 feet above the floor. Bring binoculars.


----------



## cinemagotham

You manhattan folk are so funny. The TWC walk-in center is like being in a mock-up set of the DMV in someone's garage. Still, there's no line (or there wasn't saturday) and you're in and out in 5 minutes.


----------



## jergans




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DJ Frustration_
> *Any news on upcoming TWCNYC HD content additions? I believe someone wrote a letter to TWCNYC's president a few weeks ago...any updates?*



I did indeed write a letter. Unfortunately, I never heard back.


----------



## cinemagotham




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jergans_
> *I did indeed write a letter. Unfortunately, I never heard back.*



That's funny... Not that you never heard back but that I just read your letter not one minute ago while doing a search for HDNET in this thread. I'm telling people that I just got HD cooking and they're like "Did you check out HDNET? etc..." and I'm going "HDWhat?" TWCNYC seems to have a very slim selection of HD channels which, when you consider the crummy quality of their non-HD programming on an HD set, is pretty sad. I'm sure more stuff is on the way but they always seem to be slow as hell, whether it's rolling out DTV, cable modem, whatever. What's the deal?


----------



## cinemagotham

Oh, I know. Frankly, for the most part they're in my good books because getting cable modem finally got me completely out of business with Verizon, simply the worst company on the planet. More HD channels would be nice but I'd take a 13" b&w TV over going back to giving Verizon any of my business any day.


That said, they'll surely be adding more channels at some point in the (not so?) distant future.


----------



## jergans




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by andrello_
> *The deal is that they're a monopoly, and for this reason couldn't care less about what their customers want or feel.
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...75#post3159375 *



Look, I have a ton of issues with TWCNYC, but the problem you reference in your link is a problem with Columbia, not TWCNYC. TWCNYC would LOVE to upgrade your building to digital cable. They'd make more money because they'd be able to sell you more services!


If you want change, contact the people responsible for making the decisions in your building. TWCNYC cannot come rewire your entire building without permission from the landlord.


----------



## mrkaos

I complete agree jergens. He almost sounds like a student in the dorms. He should be happy he has cable at all if he is a student. Most people goto college in podunk usa and don't have squat much less HD in a college owned building. That is laughable.


- JB


----------



## cinemagotham

For those using the DVI output from their cable box:


- What kind of DVI cable do you use? I've been told to get DVI-D, which only runs the digital signal

- Will that send all the DTV channels or only the HD ones? Aren't ALL channels on DTV digital? Someone in another forum told me that only the HD channels go through the DVI-D cable. That would stink.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by cinemagotham_
> *For those using the DVI output from their cable box:
> 
> 
> - What kind of DVI cable do you use? I've been told to get DVI-D, which only runs the digital signal
> 
> - Will that send all the DTV channels or only the HD ones? Aren't ALL channels on DTV digital? Someone in another forum told me that only the HD channels go through the DVI-D cable. That would stink.*



You need a DVI-D cable. It can handle all signals received by your STB, HD and SD and even those stations (mainly below Ch. 100) which are analog (even after you subscribe to DTV); the STB contains an analog ----> digital converter.


----------



## cinemagotham









Thanks!


----------



## jheart




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by cinemagotham_
> *For those using the DVI output from their cable box:
> 
> 
> - What kind of DVI cable do you use? I've been told to get DVI-D, which only runs the digital signal
> 
> - Will that send all the DTV channels or only the HD ones? Aren't ALL channels on DTV digital? Someone in another forum told me that only the HD channels go through the DVI-D cable. That would stink.*



From Widescreen Review issue # 69 Feb. 2003 :


The DVI standard actually allows the

transmission of analog RGB and sync signals

as well as digital video signals. When

this option is used, usually to eliminate the

separate connector that would otherwise be

required, the DVI connector includes a

ground blade with 4 pins surrounding it in

addition to the normal 24 pins. Connectors with these extra pins are

called DVI-I while those without are called

DVI-D. (DVI can also be used to transmit

only analog signals, but this is not common.)


----------



## jheart

Anyway......... As Manatus said, you need a DVI-D cable.


By the way, has anyone noticed much difference between DVI and component ? I cannot see much difference between the two, component looks just as good.


Thanks..


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jheart_
> *By the way, has anyone noticed much difference between DVI and component ? I cannot see much difference between the two, component looks just as good.
> 
> 
> Thanks..*



I can see a huge difference; both my 3510HD and OTA HD tuner produce vastly _worse_ pictures when I use a DVI connection. In my case, that difference may be caused by my having had my TV's DVI input professionally calibrated to produce a stunning picture from my DVD player during the long months I was waiting for Pioneer/TWC to activate the 3510's DVI port.


----------



## cinemagotham

Hmmm... I was mainly going to use DVI to free up a component input but maybe I'll hold off or maybe I'll use the component switching on my receiver...


----------



## jergans

I just sent the following email regarding firewire support to TWCNYC via the email on their website. I know that Diana from TWC South Carolina is looking into the issue over in the HDTV Recorder forum, but it'll be interesting to see whether I get any kind of knowledgable reply:



> Quote:
> FCC regulations effective April 1, 2004(47 CFR part 76 section 76.640(b)(4)(i)), require, upon request of a customer, replacement of any leased high definition set-top box, which does not include a functional IEEE 1394 (firewire) interface, with one that includes a functional IEEE 1394 (firewire) interface or upgrade the customer's set-top box by download or other means to ensure that the IEEE 1394 (firewire) interface is functional.
> 
> 
> I would like such a box on April 1, 2004, as is my right and as TWCNYC is obliged to provide on that date. TWCNYC does not currently offer a high definition box with active firewire/IEEE 1394 interface.
> 
> 
> Please let me know whether TWCNYC will comply with this requirement on that date.
> 
> 
> Here is a link to the FCC's adopting release:
> http://hraunfoss.fcc.gov/edocs_publi...C-03-225A1.pdf


----------



## mrkaos

gee jergans...of all the things to stir TWCNYC's pot about. Do you really care about having firewire now? Firewire users are even a small percentage of the small percentage of HD owners. It really isnt an issue. Let them work on more channels/HD VoD etc..


- JB


----------



## cinemagotham

Well, I ordered the DVI-D cable from Pacific Custom Cable ($25 there versus $100 for a Monster cable at B&H!) Manatus claims the image is _worse_ with DVI but I'm gambling on it. I'm not crazy about my non-HD image right now and would like to see it all digital. Anyone else care to weigh in on DVI from the Pioneer box in New York? I'm in Brooklyn specifically.


----------



## jergans




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mrkaos_
> *gee jergans...of all the things to stir TWCNYC's pot about. Do you really care about having firewire now? Firewire users are even a small percentage of the small percentage of HD owners. It really isnt an issue. Let them work on more channels/HD VoD etc..
> 
> 
> - JB*



Do I care specifically about firewire? No.


BUT, this is an FCC mandate that TWC specifically agreed to (see the Memorandum of Understanding between the FCC and many large cable operators). It was not imposed on them by the FCC unknowingly. They should comply, right?


I cannot do anything to force TWCNYC to upgrade their infastructure so that they have the capacity necessary to add HD stations. I care much more about increased HD programming than firewire. I'd love to do something to get more programming in the immediate future, but I cannot.


As consumers, though, we could do something about TWCNYC's refusal to comply with this FCC mandate. We can call the FCC persons named in the various rules releases on this matter and let them know about TWCNYC's non-compliance.


Here's my hope: The Pioneer HD-DVR has a firewire port on it. TWCNYC is supposedly getting these boxes at some point. If we demand a box with firewire, I hope that this will cause them to begin rolling out the HD-DVR's earlier than planned.


----------



## blazeby




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by cinemagotham_
> *Well, I ordered the DVI-D cable from Pacific Custom Cable ($25 there versus $100 for a Monster cable at B&H!) Manatus claims the image is worse with DVI but I'm gambling on it. I'm not crazy about my non-HD image right now and would like to see it all digital. Anyone else care to weigh in on DVI from the Pioneer box in New York? I'm in Brooklyn specifically.*



I moved to DVI from component on the Pioneer box recently. I also bought the $25 PCC DVI-D cable, my component cable was a much more expensive item from Better Cables.


I find the DVI-D output to be noticeably better than component, although locking onto channels takes longer.


For the record, I use many cables from Better Cables and I find all of them to be excellent (including their component cable). In this case I think the improvement comes from the all digital path.


----------



## rj28

Finally decided to take the plunge and get digital cable (had analog, since I used cable as a backup to satellite and mainl for PIP).


Everything went up without a hitch - except for the digital audio connection. I disconnected my DVD player's working coax audio connection, and hooked up the Pioneer HD receiver. Now - all I get is noise, the same noise I get if I try hooking it up to any of the analog audio outputs (tried to see if I had them reversed, or was reading them wrong).


I'm guessing the box is fried, or I'm missing a setup somewhere. Did anyone else have this problem? I think I need to call TW and arrange to swap boxes....


----------



## Maurice2




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by blazeby_
> *I find the DVI-D output to be noticeably better than component*



Is it only with HD channels or with SD as well? Or only with SD?


----------



## abr88

Does the current Pioneer HD box (3510) look *worse* on normal SD cable channels than my non-HD SA3100? I have a new HDTV-ready plasma but would hate to sacrifice quality on the channels I'll be watching 90% of the time just to receive (and not even be able to Tivo in HD) the handful of HD channels now available from TWC. Any info would be much appreciated!


----------



## Maurice2




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by blazeby_
> *I moved to DVI from component on the Pioneer box recently.
> 
> I find the DVI-D output to be noticeably better than component
> 
> I think the improvement comes from the all digital path.*



Since other people have stated that they saw little if any improvement with DVI, I am wondering whether this *noticeable* improvement may be due to the fact that your settings on component were not optimum.


I am raising this issue because I am seriously thinking of upgrading to DVI (with my Panny 42PWD6 and at a cost of $200. for the DVI board), but right now I am not sufficiently convinced that it will lead to a *noticeable* improvement.

We need more opinions.


----------



## cinemagotham

I don't know what extra gear you need for the panny but pacific custom cables has a very inexpensive DVI-D cable. I've got one on the way so I can't say how the DVI looks, but it's inexpensive at least. http://www.pacificcustomcable.com/Pi...taName=DVIDL-3


----------



## Maurice2




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by abr88_
> *Does the current Pioneer HD box (3510) look *worse* on normal SD cable channels than my non-HD SA3100?*



It partly depends on your TV.

I have a 27" Sony Wega with SA3100 in bedroom, and a Panny 42" PWD6UY with Pioneer 3510HD in living room.

SD looks at least as good (and on many channels even better) on the Panny -- with a composite connection (component is not as clear).


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Maurice2_
> *I am seriously thinking of upgrading to DVI (with my Panny 42PWD6 and at a cost of $200*



I think that you'll find that because DVI cables carry a digital signal that isn't subject to electrical interference (unlike, for example, component cables), there's absolutely no reason to pay a bundle for a set; get the cheapest ones that you can find.


----------



## polyv

Just got the Pio 3510 box. Is it normal for the thing to get hot? I have it in a cabinet with a receiver and DVD player, and it seems to give off the most heat. Will I need a fan in there or will turning it off be enough?


----------



## vlapietra

I've been having a lot of trouble with my Pio 3510HD rebooting a lot.

At first I thought it was happening randomly, but now I think it might be related to me switching video inputs on the TV!

I switch between DVI and Component inputs on my Samsung DLP depending on whether I'm watching TiVo or something in Hi-Def and I can reproduce the problem, albeit sporadically, by switching to Component.


Has anyone else seen this type of problem?

Maybe a bad box, or just bad luck?

Thanks


----------



## jergans

This isn't a TWCNYC specific question, but if anyone happens to be around an HD set when the NCAA tourney games start this afternoon, can you please post whether WCBS-DT is broadcasting the HD feed, or whether they're just showing the same game as is on the analog feed.


Some CBS O&O stations are showing one game on the HD station and a different game on the analog station today. No one seems to know what WCBS is going to do.


Thanks!


----------



## drew138




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by abr88_
> *Does the current Pioneer HD box (3510) look *worse* on normal SD cable channels than my non-HD SA3100? I have a new HDTV-ready plasma but would hate to sacrifice quality on the channels I'll be watching 90% of the time just to receive (and not even be able to Tivo in HD) the handful of HD channels now available from TWC. Any info would be much appreciated!*



The picture is basically the same all around regardless of the box, with the exception of a slight HD 'fog/haze' noted by some on the SA3100HD. The only difference with the Pioneer box is that the box, and not the TV, stretches the SD image. You will notice a slight difference in the actual SD image since your TV most likely has a different stretched images, but I the large majority of people adjust to the Pio box stretch mode.


Drew


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jergans_
> *This isn't a TWCNYC specific question, but if anyone happens to be around an HD set when the NCAA tourney games start this afternoon, can you please post whether WCBS-DT is broadcasting the HD feed, or whether they're just showing the same game as is on the analog feed.
> 
> 
> Some CBS O&O stations are showing one game on the HD station and a different game on the analog station today. No one seems to know what WCBS is going to do.
> 
> 
> Thanks!*



Jergans --


At 12:50 this afternoon Ch. 2 was carrying Utah vs. BC, and Ch. 702 was showing SC vs. Mem (in true HD).


----------



## abr88




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drew138_
> *The picture is basically the same all around regardless of the box, with the exception of a slight HD 'fog/haze' noted by some on the SA3100HD. The only difference with the Pioneer box is that the box, and not the TV, stretches the SD image. You will notice a slight difference in the actual SD image since your TV most likely has a different stretched images, but I the large majority of people adjust to the Pio box stretch mode.
> 
> 
> Drew*



Drew: But I don't *have* to stretch a 4:3 SD picture on the Pioneer if I don't want to, right? The option to just view it 4:3 standard aspect is available, right?


----------



## jergans

Well, I got a response from TWCNYC on my firewire question. Looks like people will have the option of getting the SA 3250 box if they want. Here's a link to a discussion of the box over in the hardware forum. I haven't actually read the thread, so I don't know anything about the box.


Here's the text of the email (nice to see the reference to the SA8000HD):

-----------------------------------------------

Thank you for your recent message to Time Warner Cable.


We're sorry for the delay taken to respond to your inquiry.


In reference to your inquiry, we expect that as of April 1, 2004, the Scientific Atlanta 3250 will be available to customers, upon request, with the firewire (IEEE 1394b) output, in compliance with the applicable FCC ruling. The firewire output should be available in other converters, including the SA 8000HD, later this year.


Thank you for your patience while we research this matter.


Sincerely,


Customer Support

Time Warner Cable of NYC


----------



## Maurice2

I wish someone would summarize the advantages of the SA3250 box over the Pioneer 3510HD. For those of us who have no use for the firewire output (yet), are there enough advantages (especially regarding PQ) to justify switching from the Pioneer to the SA3250? I certainly would not want to switch unless I was sure that the PQ would be at least as good as with the Pioneer (for SD as well as for HD).


----------



## beatles6

It is sad that this thread has turned in to a forum about TWC's equipment while Cablevision's IO has left them in the HD programming dust. Cablevision now has 14 HD channels available including Bravo HD, Starz HD, INHD, The Movie Channel HD, Cinemax HD, and IN Demand HD. We have been stuck with the 5 networks HBO, Showtime and Discovery HD for months, and there is not even a hint of when or if we will get additional HD channels. We will never see MSG HD and FOX Sports HD and I'm tired of hearing about bandwith problems from one of largest Cable operators in the country. It's a disgrace that their NYC operation is far behind the rest of the counttry and their local competitor. Unfortunatley the only option is moving or I would dump them in a heartbeat for Cablevision. C'mon Time Warner...get off your HD asses and give us competitive HD programming so we can discuss something other than where to attach a DVI or firewire cable on your damn set top boxes!!


----------



## rgrossman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by beatles6_
> *It is sad that this thread has turned in to a forum about TWC's equipment*



This is *the Official TWC NYC thread* . This is exactly where we should be talking about TWC's equipment.


Cablevision is _not_ TWC's "local competitor." They are not competing for anything. They have mutually exclusive franchises.


And TWCNYC is certainly not competing with other TWC systems, except in trying to generate the most profit for TWC.


The TWCNYC bandwidth is what it is--it's probably not going to change for many years. TWCNYC will use the existing bandwidth in whatever way it thinks will maximize profits. The demand for HD service is still too small to justify deleting other services that a lot more people want, and are paying for.


----------



## beatles6




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by rgrossman_
> *This is the Official TWC NYC thread . This is exactly where we should be talking about TWC's equipment.
> 
> 
> Cablevision is not TWC's "local competitor." They are not competing for anything. They have mutually exclusive franchises.
> 
> 
> And TWCNYC is certainly not competing with other TWC systems, except in trying to generate the most profit for TWC.
> 
> 
> The TWCNYC bandwidth is what it is--it's probably not going to change for many years. TWCNYC will use the existing bandwidth in whatever way it thinks will maximize profits. The demand for HD service is still too small to justify deleting other services that a lot more people want, and are paying for.*




You missed my point and are taking my post way to personally unless you work for TWC. My statement was not intended to imply that this this is not the proper forum to discuss TWC equipment but rather to voice my frustration with their HD programming. I fully understand that Cablevision is not their local "competitor" which is actually part of the problem. If TWC did have to compete for local customers the bandwith issue would not take years to be resolved.


I never said TWC was competing with other TWC systems but once again it is frustrating to know that their systems in smaller markets have more HD programming then NYC.


Is the demand for HD service only small for TWC customers? Why does Cablevision think the demand is high enough to provide 14 HD channels for their customers and to run televsion ads that they now offer more HD programming then Direct TV at no additional charge. When I was sufing through the channels last week at a Cablevision subscriber's home the non HD channels were identical to those on TWC. Maybe you can be more specific... what are theses TWC services that alot more people want and are paying for that would have to be deleted to provide more HD programming?


----------



## dkan24

Is the SA 3250 an HD box? If so, then I wonder if we can hook firewire up to a D-VHS machine and start recording in a week.


(of course I don't have a D-VHS, but hopefully a PC will work!)


----------



## rgrossman

Beatles6, I don't work for TWC. I'm just trying to explain why I think TWC has made the decisions it has.


First of all, does anyone know Cablevision's total bandwidth as compared to TWCNYC's? Don't assume it's the same. They may have more to start with.


Competiton wouldn't solve all bandwidth problems that quickly--it is a huge, very expensive process to run cables under all the streets, and even if TWC wanted to invest the money it would still take years. (I'm not going to bother going into the myriad factors that would affect infrastructure investment decisions in competitive versus monopoly environments, other than to point out that in a competitive environment you might actually get less, not more--the risks are higher.)


How much of the bandwidth is used for internet access, as opposed to Cablevision? I wouldn't be surprised if it's significantly more. TWC has many premium foreign language channels. How many does Cablevision have? I think this is a significant revenue source for TWCNYC, that it would not want to give up.


Cablevision has a different set of customers than TWC, besides, obviously, a different set of decision-makers. I am not surprised that they have decided on a different strategy regarding HD.


It may seem like I'm taking your comments personally, but I'm tired of posts like yours that imply TWCNYC is just "sitting on its ass" (to paraphrase you) and ignoring the demand for HD. I am quite confident that TWCNYC will do what it thinks will maximize its profits. Right now, that doesn't include a lot of HD.


----------



## bigd86




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dkan24_
> *Is the SA 3250 an HD box? If so, then I wonder if we can hook firewire up to a D-VHS machine and start recording in a week.
> 
> 
> (of course I don't have a D-VHS, but hopefully a PC will work!)*



Nope. The output is copy protected, and D-VHS recorders will not copy protected firewire output.


----------



## dkan24




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bigd86_
> *Nope. The output is copy protected, and D-VHS recorders will not copy protected firewire output.*



And you know this because you already have a 3250 with working firewire?


Cablevision doesn not even protect PPV, let alone HBO, or any of the networks. Lets not be so sure untill we see it in action.


I would imagine we will be able to copy everything but PPV. But getting drivers for the PC may be the hard part.


We'll know in a few weeks (probably a few months the way TWCNYC works)


----------



## beatles6




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by rgrossman_
> *
> 
> 
> How much of the bandwidth is used for internet access, as opposed to Cablevision? I wouldn't be surprised if it's significantly more.
> 
> *



Cablevision offers Optimum Online high speed internet service which is comparable to Roadrunner.


TWCNY was the leader for years and offered services like Roadrunner, Digital Cable, VOD and HD long before Cablevision. Cablevision's customers wanted to run them out of town and were switching to Direct TV when they refused to carry Yankee games for an entire season. All your points make sense but do not ease the frustration of watching Cablevision add service while TWC makes excuses.


----------



## dkan24

Not true at all. Optimum Online has been around as long as RoadRunner. Cablevision had VOD long before (over a year) TWC. They also have had a few HD channels (MSG, FSNY, HBO, SHO) as long as TWC.


People were switching to DirecTV over the YES network fiasco. Supposedly, it was not as large a group as was rumored.


----------



## bigd86




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dkan24_
> *Cablevision doesn not even protect PPV, let alone HBO, or any of the networks.*



So what you are saying is that, apparently (since I do not personally know this as a fact) Cablevision supplies HD boxes with active firewire ports that are not copy protected, and thus can be copied by any D-VHS deck.

People can actively tape anything they want to in HD.

And the wonderfully litigious content providers are ignorant of this or just don't care?

Please tell me this is really so. I have Cablevision on the Island (no HD yet), but this would be a great excuse to upgrade, pick up a D-VHS deck off of EBay, and tape away!


----------



## cinemagotham

My TV has a built in QAM tuner and I just did a cursory test. It appears that the image for standard DTV channels (non-HD) is WAY better going directly into the TV than it is coming component out of the Pioneer box. Is that the experience others are having? Weird. I've got DVI on the way so I'm eager to test that too.


----------



## dkan24

Yes, and yes. Go get yourself one of the old Sony boxes that is not HD. It has active firewire ports. Do a search on Cablevision or just go to the HD recorders section.


----------



## rgrossman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by beatles6_
> *Cablevision offers Optimum Online high speed internet service which is comparable to Roadrunner.
> *



But how many people are using it, and how much bandwidth do they use?


Unlike cable TV service, internet service (and VOD) use more bandwidth as more people use it.


----------



## drew138




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by abr88_
> *Drew: But I don't *have* to stretch a 4:3 SD picture on the Pioneer if I don't want to, right? The option to just view it 4:3 standard aspect is available, right?*



You are correct. There is an option in the setting menu to select the output format of non-16:9 pictures. 4:3 is an option.


Drew


----------



## drew138

FYI: My pio box was fixed today at 1:59 PM by the installer for my 10:00 to 2:00 appt. Turns out there was a bad signal coming off my splitter. 5 minute fix. Once the pio box got past the 2 balls on the reboot screen, I knew I was golden. Thanks. Only a week to fix.


I asked the installer about the HD DVR and he said that it was supposed to be out 4th quarter and that all he knows is that it is delayed indefintiley. I also asked him about the new SA HD Box with Firewire, he said he had heard about it, but hadn't seen it yet....


Watching the Flyers/Rangers game on ABC in SD. :-(


Drew


----------



## cinemagotham

A note: My cable was acting weird: Black picture but normal sound on most stations, normal pic and sound on a few, subscription image on premiums (which is normal for me) _and_ for many non-premiums (weird). I unplugged the cable box and plugged it back in and now it's fine. Is that how you guys are rebooting your PIO boxes?


----------



## cinemagotham




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dkan24_
> *Yes, and yes. Go get yourself one of the old Sony boxes that is not HD. It has active firewire ports. Do a search on Cablevision or just go to the HD recorders section.*



Was that in response to my question about the fuzzy quality of images coming out of the Pioneer box? If it's not HD then I (obviously) won't get HD channels. Even tho TWCNYC's HD offerings are slim I still wanna get them on my HDTV. What should I do?


----------



## dkan24




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by cinemagotham_
> *Was that in response to my question about the fuzzy quality of images coming out of the Pioneer box? If it's not HD then I (obviously) won't get HD channels. Even tho TWCNYC's HD offerings are slim I still wanna get them on my HDTV. What should I do?*



That was in response to Cablevision having boxes available that have active firewire ports that allow you to record HD.


TWCNYC has stated that the 3250 will have active firewire ports. Is this for the HD or SD version? Anyone know.


----------



## MikeNY718




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by cinemagotham_
> *My TV has a built in QAM tuner and I just did a cursory test. It appears that the image for standard DTV channels (non-HD) is WAY better going directly into the TV than it is coming component out of the Pioneer box. Is that the experience others are having? Weird. I've got DVI on the way so I'm eager to test that too.*



Wait... how does this work? How are you able to bypass the cable box? Are the DTV signals not encrypted at all? How does your TV's QAM tuner know what you subscribe to and what you don't? If that's the case, couldn't you subscribe to only basic cable and still get the digital channels on your TV? That would be like not scrambling analog channels.


Is TWC really doing this??


----------



## cinemagotham

I'm not certain but I believe the TV is picking up a weird assortment of analog, digital and HD channels. It's only getting unscrambled channels and the station numbers are totally different. Would I be getting any digital channels even if I only subscribed to basic? I don't know. I ran the auto-scan on the TV when I first got it before I signed up for DTV and it didn't get any digital channels but then again the TV was fresh out of the box and I don't recall if I tried all the different types of autoscan.


This TV has a built in QAM cable tuner and a built in HD receiver, so all you have to do is plug an HD antenna right into it and get OTA HD channels. Pretty damn cool. And it costs a hell of a lot less than Sony.


I think it's the analog local stations that look a lot cleaner than ther digital counterparts. I found a digital NY1 further up the dial and it's fuzzy like the version coming out of the box. That makes me think DVI isn't going to help. I guess a fancy scaler would but who wants to spend money on that?


By the way, I think TWCNYC's bandwidth argument is nonsense. They are lazy sods and if they wanted to get it together they could.


----------



## rgrossman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by cinemagotham_
> *
> 
> 
> By the way, I think TWCNYC's bandwidth argument is nonsense. They are lazy sods and if they wanted to get it together they could.*



Any "lazy sod" that passed up a significant revenue source would be out of a job real fast.


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by cinemagotham_
> 
> Would I be getting any digital channels even if I only subscribed to basic?
> 
> 
> ....This TV has a built in QAM cable tuner and a built in HD receiver, so all you have to do is plug an HD antenna right into it and get OTA HD channels.
> 
> 
> I think it's the analog local stations that look a lot cleaner than ther digital counterparts.
> 
> 
> ....By the way, I think TWCNYC's bandwidth argument is nonsense. They are lazy sods and if they wanted to get it together they could.



TWC NYC delivers analog and digital signals. There are about 100 analog channels with perhaps 30 not sync-scrambled (no converter needed). Most of the analog channels were duplicated in digital format a few years back. (Channels 31, 21, 25, last I checked, were still only analog.) Some digitals are encrypted, requiring a subscription. TVs with QAM tuners can pick up unencrypted digitals. Generally I find that digital channels have better fidelity than the analog source, although the opposite is true at times if the source is poor quality. Composite analog is ~440X480 resolution, while SD digital can be ~720X480 (possible with this fiber/satellite delivery to TWC headends).


TWC out of bandwidth? Each analog channel needs a 6-MHz-wide cable slot (frequency). So that's 600-MHz bandwidth out of TWC's 860-plus-MHz total. Non-H/DTV digital channels each get


----------



## LL3HD

Originally Posted by John Mason:

One method of freeing up bandwidth, eliminating the analog block and using digital-to-analog converters for subscribers requiring analog, might be too costly--even with low-cost converters--if too many subscribers need analog.

___


Once again John M, another thought provoking informative post. It appears that this digital to analog converter idea is the answer to the bandwidth problem. It has to be cost effective in the long run for TWC. The future by law is Digital. TWC has to get more persuasive with its customers to convert from analog to digital. This converter makes sense for the holdouts. TWC has to look forward, get rid of analog already!

___


Originally posted by beatles6:

C'mon Time Warner...get off your HD asses and give us competitive HD programming

___


Great and concise posts, can't understand how anyone can misconstrue your point.

___


Originally posted by rgrossman:

The demand for HD service is still too small to justify deleting other services that a lot more people want, and are paying for.

___


How can one make a statement like this? What is it based on? Sales of HD televisions were better than ever in the last two quarters in the tri state area, also, supply could not keep up with the demand nation wide. I don't buy into the lame argument that HD customers don't carry the same cash weight than others. This is the type of logic that will cause TWC big bucks in the long run and the exact reason why Cablevision is experiencing a public relations 180 turnaround. Cablevision's respect for their ever growing HD base is something that TWC should take notice. Cablevision obviously sees the potential cash cow that HD is becoming.


___


Originally posted by rgrossman:

TWC has many premium foreign language channels. How many does Cablevision have? I think this is a significant revenue source for TWCNYC, that it would not want to give up.

___


How can one judge the value of the revenue without comparing the real numbers??? I think it's more of a "nice" community service fulfillment, rather than some enormous earnings producer that's stifling the HD customer.

___


Originally posted by rgrossman:

Cablevision has a different set of customers than TWC, besides, obviously, a different set of decision-makers. I am not surprised that they have decided on a different strategy regarding HD.

___


Well I believe that's the point, TWC has to change gears and get a move on already.

___


Originally posted by rgrossman:

It may seem like I'm taking your comments personally, but I'm tired of posts like yours that imply TWCNYC is just "sitting on its ass" (to paraphrase you) and ignoring the demand for HD. I am quite confident that TWCNYC will do what it thinks will maximize its profits. Right now, that doesn't include a lot of HD.

___


Well quite frankly I'm sick of the illogical "defense" for TWC. What would inspire "confidence that they will maximize their profits"????

Perhaps their thinking is wrong.


We can't even get responses from them-- individually or from a "group" query -- see *jergens letter* from several weeks ago.


Larry


----------



## abr88

Has anybody noticed a slight PQ deterioration on SD channels when switching from the SA 3100 (non-HD) to the Pioneer 3510? (I have a 32" Hitachi plasma.)

It was enough to make me restore the 3100 -- SD can't afford one hairsbreadth of deterioration, at least via TWC NYC.


----------



## rgrossman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LL3HD_
> 
> *Originally posted by rgrossman:
> 
> The demand for HD service is still too small to justify deleting other services that a lot more people want, and are paying for.
> 
> ___
> 
> 
> How can one make a statement like this? What is it based on? Sales of HD televisions were better than ever in the last two quarters in the tri state area, also, supply could not keep up with the demand nation wide. I don't buy into the lame argument that HD customers don't carry the same cash weight than others. This is the type of logic that will cause TWC big bucks in the long run and the exact reason why Cablevision is experiencing a public relations 180 turnaround. Cablevision's respect for their ever growing HD base is something that TWC should take notice. Cablevision obviously sees the potential cash cow that HD is becoming.*



I won't argue that the sales of HD-capable sets isn't growing--anything that starts small and gets bigger is growing. But it's still quite small in relation to the total number of households. And I think you would be surprised at how many of these HD-capable sets are *not* being used for HD at all. The general public's knowledge of HD is quite small, even among the people who are buying these sets--a lot just hook up their big, new, widescreen TV's to their new, progressive scan DVD players and are happy. Some even think they've got HD. The rest are clueless.


The people on this forum are enthusiasts, or at least are people looking for info on which to base a buying decision. Don't go by us. Ask 10 random people about HD and 7 will say they've never even heard of it, and 2 others will have incorrect information about it.


As for TWC losing big bucks in the long run, I doubt that very much. There is just no practical alternative for a large part of their customer base. When they can make more money on HD, they'll push it.


___



> Quote:
> Originally posted by rgrossman:
> *TWC has many premium foreign language channels. How many does Cablevision have? I think this is a significant revenue source for TWCNYC, that it would not want to give up.
> 
> ___
> 
> 
> How can one judge the value of the revenue without comparing the real numbers??? I think it's more of a "nice" community service fulfillment, rather than some enormous earnings producer that's stifling the HD customer.*



30% of the NYC population is foreign-born. Serving them is hardly "a 'nice' community service fulfillment." That's the cash cow TWC is milking. HD is much more expensive to distribute (both is terms of dollar cost and bandwidth) than premium SD channels.


The percentage of households with HD-capable sets is nowhere near 30%. I'd be surprised if it were half that. I think TWC is quite happy to let Cablevision and the other big HD providers spend the money to educate the public about HDTV. When the public demand (not the enthusiasts' demand) is sufficient, then they'll cash in.


----------



## drew138

I agree with Rich on this point. I'm sure Rich also wants more HD programing, but has settled in on the point that the competitive options for HD in NYC are fairly limited. I would argue that HD customers are probably the most valuable in terms of profit/margin per subscriber by a 3-4x factor due to the demographic of an HD Sub. If there was a more compelling competitive alternative to HD in NYC, I'm sure this would weight heavily on the decision to roll out a broader line up of HD content.


Of course, you could always pony up 2-40 Million to move into the new Time Warner complex on Columbus so that you can subscribe to RCN and get their broad line up of High Def programming.










Drew


----------



## cinemagotham

I agree that this is a business decision but Comcast also serves a broad range of diverse New York customers and they have a lot more HD. RCN at least has HDNet. Maybe NY1 is a huge bandwidth drain! It's that damn Domenic Carter!


----------



## drew138

Speaking on NY1, they just moved into a major new, high tech, space over in Chelsea. I was surprised they didn't take the opportunity to upgrade to HD at the time. Not that I want to see Pat Keirnan in HD, but still...


Drew


----------



## LL3HD











or worse yet...

How about that George Wipple character.. could you imagine those eye brows in HD?.. too much to visualize









maybe too little bandwidth is a good thing!


----------



## cinemagotham

Yeah, but think of "In The Papers" in HD! You could actually read the articles right of the screen! How sweet would that be.


OTOH, Shelly Goldberg in HD might be too much to bear.


----------



## MikeNY718




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drew138_
> *Speaking on NY1, they just moved into a major new, high tech, space over in Chelsea. I was surprised they didn't take the opportunity to upgrade to HD at the time. Not that I want to see Pat Keirnan in HD, but still...
> 
> 
> Drew*



Have you seen the new facilities? I work in that building and I haven't seen it. The Food Network is also building new digs right upstairs from my office (which has been a construction nightmare, but that's OT). Maybe they'll upgrade to HD! Pasta primavera in stunning 1080i -- I'd probably eat a lot more...


----------



## anthonymoody

Are they/did they take some space off Oxygen's hands?


TM


----------



## drew138

Haven't seen the new facilities, but I know there was about a $20M renovation to the new space and it's supposedly pretty state of the art, minus HD studios :-(. Good call on the "In the Papers" comment. That would be pretty nice.


Drew


----------



## rgrossman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LL3HD_
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or worse yet...
> 
> How about that George Wipple character.. could you imagine those eye brows in HD?.. too much to visualize
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe too little bandwidth is a good thing!*



Ah, something LL3HD and I can agree on! I'd like to use some hedgeclippers on those eyebrows.


----------



## cinemagotham

I haven't seen the new facilities but the one time I shopped in Chelsea market (bought some fish) I saw Susan Jhun heading in. I'm an NY1 junkie and am more excited to see one of their newscasters than I would be to see a real celebrity. How silly.


----------



## cinemagotham




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by cinemagotham_
> *Just swapped out the analog box for the Pioneer (HD channels look amazing, others look okay, not great) and I specified that I don't want premiums. Yet I'm getting HBOHD etc...
> 
> 
> Which of these options is most likely:
> 
> 1) There's a promotion for the first few days that you get DV (unlikely)
> 
> 2) the guy hooked me up with extra channels
> 
> 3) my bill will be bigger than I wanted*



I forgot to post an update but my free premiums lasted a little over a week. They're gone now. I miss the Sopranos but other than that I coulnd't care less. I'd rather have more regular channels in HD (and I REALLY want the WB!)


----------



## drew138

 http://www.ny1.com/Content/images/live/34/67337.gif


----------



## LL3HD

TOO FUNNY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## orbeyonde

My wife works at NY1, I go there all the time to see her in her office. They moved to Chelsea market about 2 years ago. They got all new equipment when they moved in. The facility is awesome. At one point it was the largets newsroom in the world. I think the new CNN office in NY is bigger though. However nothing at NY1 is HD. Everything there is digital, but it is standard digital. They do have some pretty cool equipment though. From what the higher ups at NY1 have said, they will not be going to HD anytime in the foreseeable future.

Therefore I am sad to report there will be no HD "in the papers"


----------



## drew138

Thanks for the update on NY1 HD. You can let them know via your wife that all 5 of us really want it.


----------



## MikeNY718




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by anthonymoody_
> *Are they/did they take some space off Oxygen's hands?
> 
> 
> TM*



As far as I know, they're only taking the 6th Floor. Oxygen is mostly on the 7th and 8th floors, as well as some of the 3rd I believe.


I have a beef with Oxygen though. Their abuse of the elevator led to the building having to rig it so that you can no longer travel between floors. So if I need to go from the 5th floor to the 6th, I have to go down to the 1st Floor and back up.


----------



## pace1313

Potential newbie question, sorry if this has been asked and answered, but....


I just got my ED television and Pioneer HD box on Tuesday and was semi-distressed last night to discover that the HD feed of the basketball games on channel 702 had the grey bars on the sides of the screen. Is there any way to stretch that channel to full-screen, or is that just the way CBS is broadcasting all the games?


----------



## vlapietra

The games last night were not broadcast in HD, so CBS broadcast them with the gray bars are the side. You can't stretch the image b/c the gray bars are part of the image.


----------



## jheart

CBS is not feeding the games in HD. You can switch the viewing mode on your TV to "stretch" or "expand" if you have that feature which you should if you just bought the TV.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pace1313_
> *I just got my ED television and Pioneer HD box on Tuesday and was semi-distressed last night to discover that the HD feed of the basketball games on channel 702 had the grey bars on the sides of the screen. Is there any way to stretch that channel to full-screen, or is that just the way CBS is broadcasting all the games?*



CBS is broadcasting some of the games in HD (1080i, 16:9) and others in SD (480i, 4:3). The signal on Ch. 702 is always 1080i, 16:9, and when the underlying content is SD, it is upconverted by the network to 1080i, and the sidebars are added as part of the picture. "Stretching" such a picture would stretch but not remove the sidebars.


Since you have an ED-, not a HDTV, and I and most others here have no experience with such equipment, you're probably not going to find a definitive answer to your question here. I'd suggest that you experiment with whatever picture-shaping features your TV has as they interact with the aspect-altering modes of the Pioneer box itself (which is not intended for use with an EDTV). For all I know, as far as the basketball games broadcast in SD go, you may be better off watching Ch. 2, not 702, and letting your TV upconvert the signal to 480p if it has that capability, if only because image quality can only suffer by being upconverted by CBS from 480i to 1080p and then downconverted by the Pio box or your TV to your TV's 480p native resolution.


----------



## drew138

Most HD/ED monitors will not allow you to change the aspect ratio of signals broadcast in HD. Even though the game was SD, you still cannot stretch it on the HD feed (i.e., Ch 702). The answer to your question would have been to just tune to channel '02' which is the SD equivalent of the feed. This is not an HD feed, and therefore can be stretched. The Pio box will allow you to stretch these channels in the settings menu. or you coud switch to a non-HD input (S-Video, Coax,etc.) and let you TV stretch the channel. Most people let the Pio box do the stretching.


Drew


----------



## randymac88

I'd just like to chime in and say...


....shame, shame on you CBS for not broadcasting the true 1080i HD signal for the sweet 16...why not? A few of the top-tier first and second round games were HD, why not the sweet 16? Are they going to screw us for the final four and finals, too????


----------



## pace1313

Thanks for all the info! I actually did a little homework on my own and found the article below (which is probably already somewhere on this vast site). It looks like two of tonight's games and one of Sunday's games are in HD, as well as the Final Four. Of course, the night I'm having people over to watch (Saturday) I'm stuck with grey bars.


HARRIS CORPORATION AND CBS TEAM UP TO BROADCAST NCAA MEN'S BASKETBALL FINAL FOUR AND CHAMPIONSHIP GAMES IN HDTV


12 NCAA Basketball Games To Be Broadcast In HDTV and 5.1 Surround Sound


NEW YORK, March 16, 2004 - Harris Corporation (NYSE: HRS) and CBS Television announced today an agreement in which Harris will sponsor High Definition Television coverage of the 2004 NCAA Men's Basketball Championship, including the Final Four and Championship games.


Coverage will include 12 High Definition games starting with first and second-round action from Kansas City, Mo., on Friday, March 19 (four games) and Sunday, March 21 (two games), as well as regional semi-final and final action from St. Louis, Mo., on Friday, March 26 (two games) and Sunday, March 28 (one game). The first eight games will be regionalized broadcasts, while the St. Louis Regional final, the two national semi-final games and the National Championship Game will be national broadcasts.


The telecasts, which will be presented live by CBS Sports, will be "unified" productions produced in HDTV's highest definition format, 1080i, and downconverted for the CBS Television Network's analog broadcast coverage. This production technique also produces a better quality analog picture. Whether watching in widescreen HD or traditional 4x3 analog, viewers will see the same camera angles, replays and graphics and will hear the same play by play.


Once again, the High Definition NCAA Basketball Tournament games will be broadcast in 5.1 channels of CD quality surround sound. The addition of surround sound audio to the broadcast, coupled with the clarity of 1080 lines of picture resolution, will bring the stadium experience to the viewer's home.


"There is nothing like March Madness, and there is nothing like March Madness in HD and 5.1 surround sound on CBS," said Sean McManus, President, CBS Sports. "HD is the next best thing to being in the arena, and we are very pleased to be partnering with Harris who has done so much to make CBS HD the industry leader. This is the fifth consecutive year we have broadcast the Final Four in HDTV, re-affirming CBS's leadership in HD Sports broadcasting."


"We are extremely pleased to once again be able to sponsor one of the premiere sporting events in United States in HDTV," said Bruce Allan, president and general manager of Harris Corporation, Broadcast Communications Division. "But we are even prouder to be providing the enabling technology for digital television so that CBS can broadcast in HDTV."


CBS Sports' coverage of the 2004 NCAA Men's Basketball Championship Final Four and Championship games will be broadcast live Saturday, April 3 (6:00-11:00 PM, ET) and Monday, April 5 (9:00-11:30 PM, ET) from San Antonio, Texas.


----------



## jergans




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by randymac88_
> *I'd just like to chime in and say...
> 
> 
> ....shame, shame on you CBS for not broadcasting the true 1080i HD signal for the sweet 16...why not? A few of the top-tier first and second round games were HD, why not the sweet 16? Are they going to screw us for the final four and finals, too????*



Do some research before you make a ridiculous post like this. There's been a thread on this topic in the programming forum for almost two months:

Link


----------



## randymac88

Um, sorry to have apparently "pissed you off" jergens. Being new to this place, this is the only forum that I follow and perhaps I'm just not a knowledgeable as you on your content threads.


I did my research and read the press release before I posted. I think that, regardless of sponsorship arrangements or whatever, CBS still should be broadcasting the tourney in HD - or at least the later rounds.


Besides, I don't feel like my commentary on the availability of CBS' HD programming (or lack thereof) is ridiculous...or at least any MORE ridiculous than the multiple posts about the *eyebrows of the NY1 hosts*. You didn't seem to have an opinion about that.


----------



## rgrossman

The problem with CBS and the NCAAs seems to be is that there is still a very limited number of HD broadcast setups--cameras, control trucks etc. They just don't have enough to have them in all the different cities at the same time. This year it's just St. Louis and San Antonio.


----------



## jergans




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by randymac88_
> *Um, sorry to have apparently "pissed you off" jergens. Being new to this place, this is the only forum that I follow and perhaps I'm just not a knowledgeable as you on your content threads.
> 
> 
> I did my research and read the press release before I posted. I think that, regardless of sponsorship arrangements or whatever, CBS still should be broadcasting the tourney in HD - or at least the later rounds.
> 
> 
> Besides, I don't feel like my commentary on the availability of CBS' HD programming (or lack thereof) is ridiculous...or at least any MORE ridiculous than the multiple posts about the *eyebrows of the NY1 hosts*. You didn't seem to have an opinion about that.*



As rgrossman said, they don't have enough HD equipment to broadcast every game.


I called your post "ridiculous" because of the following:


(1) rather than asking, "Is CBS broadcasting games in HD this weekend", you "shamed" CBS for not doing something (broadcasting games in HD) that they are, in fact, doing;


(2) you ignored facts posted in mulitple places on this site, the web, and cbs.com that, yes, sweet 16, elite 8, final four and the national championship games are going to be broadcast in HD; and


(3) you asked whether CBS was going to "screw us" on the Final Four and National Championship game.


Now I love HD and I LOVE college hoops, but explain to me how CBS could "screw" any of us out of something we're not paying for?


In any event, questions regarding NATIONAL programming are typically posted in the HDTV programming forum. Matters of local interest (reception issues, questions about area cable service, etc.) are typically posted in this forum.


----------



## cinemagotham

And, for the record, George Whipple's eyebrows, while tragic, are most definitely a LOCAL concern.


----------



## randymac88

1) I "shamed" them for not doing something that they didn't do. That's deliver true HD broadcasts of the sweet 16 rounds - specifically St. Joes, UCONN, Pitt, Syracuse games last night. Not enough trucks? Get more trucks. That's what i'm saying.


2) I didn't ignore facts. I pointed them out. See above.


3) Re: Screwing. No Jergens, you're right. They're not "screwing" anybody. Letting our hopes down? Yes.


Not paying for? I pay a hefty cable bill every month that CBS gets a piece of (albeit a small piece) I'm sure. But what's more, there's a whole lot of ads that I watch, must be at least 60 or 70 *per game* (not including in-game sponsorship) that CBS pulls in tens of millions of dollars for. I pay them every time I watch a commercial (that I can't skip because TWCNY doesn't offer a HD DVR box like RCN does - there...it's a local post). With all of the revenue/profits, I know that they can easily afford two more trucks. Let's go.


----------



## rgrossman

CBS doesn't get a dime from your cable bill. Cable companies are required to retransmit all local broadcast stations (the FCC's "must-carry" rule). The only exception is when a station decides to waive the rule, in exchange for a fee. This is what WNJN (Ch. 50) did with TWCNYC.


----------



## jergans




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by randymac88_
> *1) I "shamed" them for not doing something that they didn't do. That's deliver true HD broadcasts of the sweet 16 rounds - specifically St. Joes, UCONN, Pitt, Syracuse games last night. Not enough trucks? Get more trucks. That's what i'm saying.
> 
> 
> 2) I didn't ignore facts. I pointed them out. See above.
> 
> 
> 3) Re: Screwing. No Jergens, you're right. They're not "screwing" anybody. Letting our hopes down? Yes.
> 
> 
> Not paying for? I pay a hefty cable bill every month that CBS gets a piece of (albeit a small piece) I'm sure. But what's more, there's a whole lot of ads that I watch, must be at least 60 or 70 *per game* (not including in-game sponsorship) that CBS pulls in tens of millions of dollars for. I pay them every time I watch a commercial (that I can't skip because TWCNY doesn't offer a HD DVR box like RCN does - there...it's a local post). With all of the revenue/profits, I know that they can easily afford two more trucks. Let's go.*



They receive no additional advertising revenue for HD broadcasts. There are no Neilsen ratings for HD broadcasts, so they don't know how many (or few) people are watching. So, they're getting nothing much other than goodwill out of broadcasting the games in HD, and incurring (I assume) a fairly large expense as a result of broadcasing the games in HD.


I'm not saying we should bow down and thank the almighty CBS for giving us the games in HD. But CBS is a leader (IMHO) in HD sports broadcasting (every PGA tour event in 2004 from the Masters on that CBS carries will be in HD!!!). I tend to think they are moving as quickly as they can.


Honestly, check out the thread in the HDTV Progamming area. These issues are discussed at length.


----------



## cinemagotham

Can the Pioneer box output both DVI and component at the same time? I want to A/B them for a real comparison. The DVI looks a little soft to me compare to the component I've been using.


Also, for those with 4:3 HDTVs, what settings do you use in the Pioneer box for correct aspect ratio detection by the TV? For component I had 16:9 TV with squeeze for 4:3 (I think) since my TV does the 16:9 squeeze for max resolution. That setting doesn't seem to be working right through DVI-D,, however.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by cinemagotham_
> *Can the Pioneer box output both DVI and component at the same time? I want to A/B them for a real comparison. The DVI looks a little soft to me compare to the component I've been using.
> 
> 
> Also, for those with 4:3 HDTVs, what settings do you use in the Pioneer box for correct aspect ratio detection by the TV? For component I had 16:9 TV with squeeze for 4:3 (I think) since my TV does the 16:9 squeeze for max resolution. That setting doesn't seem to be working right through DVI-D,, however.*



As for your first question: the component output from the Pio box is automatically disabled whenever a cable is attached to the DVI port, even if the other end of the cable isn't connected to anything. It's a copy-protection feature.


As for your second question: if my memory still serves me correctly from when I was still using the Pio's DVI, the box's aspect controls are disabled when it's outputting via DVI.


----------



## cinemagotham




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Manatus_
> *As for your first question: the component output from the Pio box is automatically disabled whenever a cable is attached to the DVI port, even if the other end of the cable isn't connected to anything. It's a copy-protection feature.
> 
> 
> As for your second question: if my memory still serves me correctly from when I was still using the Pio's DVI, the box's aspect controls are disabled when it's outputting via DVI.*



I don't like either of those answers!










The first I can live with but the second is screwed up! I have box set to 4:3 tv with letterbox 16:9 but for HD channels I'm not sure if the TV knows to do the 16:9 squeeze! If by using DVI I'm actually getting lower resolution I'll be sad! Maybe I'll save the DVI input for a DVI DVD player and go component for cable... Any thoughts?


----------



## orbeyonde

Has anyone heard of a timetable for the rollout of the 8000HD in the TWCNYC market?


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by orbeyonde_
> *Has anyone heard of a timetable for the rollout of the 8000HD in the TWCNYC market?*



TWCNYC has not announced a date for the rollout of any HD-DVR other than "late 2004," after an earlier prediction of "first quarter 2004." I, for one, know of no reason to believe that any TWCNYC-supplied HD-DVR is going to be the SA 8000HD and, based upon the reported experiences of many in territories where TWC has rolled that one out, I hope that TWCNYC can come up with a better alternative.


PS: There's a "delete" button that's available to anyone who, probably like you, has accidentally posted the same message four times in a row in quick succession.


----------



## anthonymoody

One additional point. It's been reported in many threads here (sorry, too lazy to search for links now) that the release of the 8000HD in markets that use Pioneer software - like NYC - will be later than those that use SA software. IOW, all the markets that currently have the 8000HD happen to use the SA software. While that's a shame for us on the one hand, on the other hand I understand that the Pioneer software is considered superior though why I do not know.


TM


----------



## rgrossman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Manatus_
> *I, for one, know of no reason to believe that any TWCNYC-supplied HD-DVR is going to be the SA 8000HD*



I can think of one or two reasons to believe it, though it's still just a guess:


1) The only DVR TWCNYC has supplied so far is the SA8000.


2) Perhaps the delay in releasing an HD-DVR is that they are waiting for the Pioneer software for the SA8000HD.


----------



## rgrossman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by anthonymoody_
> *I understand that the Pioneer software is considered superior though why I do not know.
> 
> 
> TM*



It appears Pioneer debugs their software a lot more than SA does before releasing it. On the Yahoo SA8000 group a good majority of the complaints is about the SARA boxes.


----------



## jergans




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by rgrossman_
> *I can think of one or two reasons to believe it, though it's still just a guess:
> 
> 
> 1) The only DVR TWCNYC has supplied so far is the SA8000.
> 
> 
> 2) Perhaps the delay in releasing an HD-DVR is that they are waiting for the Pioneer software for the SA8000HD.*



And in the email I received back from TWCNYC regarding the firewire issue (here's the post ), they specifically mentioned the SA8000HD.


I was hoping they'd roll out the Pioneer HD DVR box instead. I suppose anything's possible until TWCNYC actually deploys an HD-DVR. By that time maybe Tivo will have released an HD-capable cablecard version of their DVR.


----------



## cinemagotham

Back to the Pioneer box and DVI output: Does anyone have this set up with a 4:3 HDTV? What settings are you using? I'm afraid that the settings I used with component (16:9 TV, squeeze for 4:3) will not work correctly over DVI. That's been my experience so far. Anyone?


----------



## anthonymoody

Can anyone remind me what the rules are re: Cablecard availability?


I'm keenly eyeing Sony's upcoming cablecard capable HD DVRs...just in case TWC takes too long with the 8000HD. But I can't recall if cablecards are something that cable co's *must* make available (and if so, by a certain date), or if it's at their option.


Anyone?

Thanks,

TM


----------



## Bassman134

Hi,


I'm new around here and new to HDTV. I am in Staten Island, and have a Pace box connected via component to a Toshiba 57H83. I am using the digital audio out on the Pace to a surround reciever.


Has anyone else noticed that the audio on NBC HD is out of sync with the video at times? I thought it might be my setup, but all the other channels are fine. We were watching Crossing Jordan tonight and it was like a bad chinese dubbed film at times. I noticed it on ER this week too.


Is it just me?



Thanks


----------



## jergans




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by anthonymoody_
> *Can anyone remind me what the rules are re: Cablecard availability?
> 
> 
> I'm keenly eyeing Sony's upcoming cablecard capable HD DVRs...just in case TWC takes too long with the 8000HD. But I can't recall if cablecards are something that cable co's *must* make available (and if so, by a certain date), or if it's at their option.
> 
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> TM*



I can't find an official FCC release, but this article mentions that on July 1, 2004, cable providers must provide a cablecard to customers who request one.


I don't know that there will be a single cablecard-ready box available by that time, though. Like you, I've been eyeing that Sony DVR. Thus far, they haven't mentioned that it will have Tivo's software, have they? I know Sony licensed Tivo's software in the past (I have a Sony/Tivo DVR).


----------



## cinemagotham

I have the Pio 3510 and am having an aspect ratio problem with DVI. Someone in another thread suggested I try to swap for the Pioneer BD-v3500. Anyone know anything about hat? Is it available from TWCNYC? What's the story?


----------



## anthonymoody

Jergans,

THanks for the link. As to the Sony, to my knowledge they haven't said it'll be a TiVo. Hopefully it will be - I too have a Sony branded TiVo and love the software interface (even my wife does







)


TM


----------



## drew138

Reader's Guide To FCC Plug & Play Verbiage



By Leslie Ellis -- Multichannel News, 10/20/2003


A time-consuming truth about how to interpret regulatory language is the need to really read it, beginning to end, to best absorb the cadence and gestalt of the situation.


The same is true of technical specifications.


Reading, versus skimming, is like learning a foreign language by physically moving into a house that speaks only that language, versus learning a foreign language from cracking a textbook on alternating Tuesday evenings.


There's no shortage of "foreign language" in the Federal Communication Commission's recent Report and Order on plug-and-play devices, especially for those of us who aren't neck-deep in the situation or who are knee-deep in several other pressing matters.


Only 85 Pages

This week's translations thus aim to serve as a sort of "reader's guide" to the more frequent terms seasoning the 85-page FCC proceeding. (This isn't so bad, as page counts go. The Digital Video Broadcast/Multimedia Home Platform, or "DVB-MHP" specification, is a stout 1,153 pages.)


First, a bit of context. The FCC ruling exists to mesh two complicated current events: The "digital transition," and a 1996 Congressional mandate to make things like set-tops available at stores. Essentially, it covers everything to do with keeping premium digital video channels safe from theft and copyrighted material safe from unauthorized duplication, in a world where set-tops don't only come from service providers. No easy feat.


The Easy Terms

One acronym appears over and over in the ruling: "MVPD." It's an easy one: Multichannel Video Programming Distributors," like cable and direct-broadcast satellite companies.


Another fairly easy one: "Unidirectional" digital cable receivers. "Uni" means single. One. Unicycle: One wheel. Unidirectional: One-way, from the signal collection point (headend) to the receiver (home).


("Unidirectional" gets you smart points if you're talking to an engineer. "One-way" gets you gratitude points if you're talking to anyone else.)


It follows that the "bi-" in "bidirectional" digital cable receivers means "two" or "both." Two ways: From headend to home, and back.


It's not so easy after that. Take "downresolution," for instance, which people tend to shorten and use as a verb: "Down-rez." To down-rez is to remove parts of a TV picture's information, which lessens its resolution. It's like trying to uncook a stew, remove a few ingredients, and still call it a stew.


More specifically, think of what it would take to reduce a HDTV picture into a standard-definition TV picture (equivalent to today's digital-cable services.) That's downresolution.


"Down-rez" usually swirls around discussions about copyright protection over analog connectors on digital TVs and set-tops. The thinking: If the quality of the picture is lessened, it's perhaps not as tempting to would-be thieves.


As for consumers who already own digital TVs with an analog spigot, "down-rez" means they'd at least have a picture, rather than a blank screen, if a copyright holder (studio) were to restrict its wares (hit movies) over an analog connector.


Like its position on selectable output controls (translated on Oct. 6), cable's stance is to abstain from down-resolution as long as the DBS providers abstain, too.


The FCC said no to downresolution for broadcast, over-the-air programming. For movies or other types of digital video content, though, it wants more information about how best to proceed.


In the meantime, if cable or DBS providers want to do any down-rezing, they need to notify the FCC a month before they do it.


Multi-Stream PODS

Despite the work of cable's marketers to replace the creepy-sounding "POD" (for "point-of-deployment module") with "CableCARD," the FCC ruling nonetheless teems with PODs. And there's a new POD in the game: The "Multistream POD."


A "multistream POD" is all about the number of tuners in consumer devices. Think of digital video recorders, or DVRs. They started out with a single tuner, meaning that customers were prevented from watching one channel, while recording another. Adding a second tuner corrects that but what if both tuners are parked on premium channels?


Right now, CableCARDs can handle one encrypted program at a time. The need to do more than one gave life to "multistream POD." Essentially, it's a CableCARD that can decrypt two or more digital video streams at a time. It's on the to-do list for the two-way portion of the cable/consumer electronics negotiations, which continue at a concentrated pace.


The 85-page FCC ruling also includes a "Second Further Notice of Proposed Rulemaking," which roughly means "more stuff that needs reflection before rules can be developed."


More on that next time.


----------



## anthonymoody

Thanks Drew! That's what I'm *really* waiting for - the 2-way POD stuff. I've really come to enjoy VOD, and I'd rather not give it up (though I still might for the 1st gen Sony)..


TM


----------



## Mattdoc

Firewire question.

If Time Warner activates the Firewire port on their box, will I be able to hook the cable box to my computer and record HD? In essence I can build my own PVR, not wait till the end of time for a SA-8000 HDPVR, and save what I record. Or could they block that ability, and only allow recording of non hi def material?


----------



## vruiz

Who exactly do you have to call in TWC NYC to get an HD box with firewire per the April 1 FCC mandate? Not even the TWC HDTV hotline (718-670-0265) seems to know what's going on. I've already e-mailed the relevant FCC documentation to two people and have yet to hear back from them.


Anybody have Bob Watson's phone number and e-mail address?


----------



## jergans

Bob Watson's email: [email protected] 


Phone: 212-598-7363


Keep in mind he's a programming guy and probably won't have an answer to your question. He should be able to put you in touch with a knowledgable tech person, though.


If you speak to him, ask when the bandwidth issues will be resolved so we can get INHD and HDNet!


----------



## ghostman

The firewire ports on cable boxes, TVs, etc are not compatible with computers. It is a proprietary signal with a copy protection scheme. It was never meant to connect to a computer and might short out the firewire card in your computer if you try to use it.


The television industry adopted the firewire cables, connectors, ports and chips because it offered a 400 Mb pipe with already made and readily available components (ie cheap) that offered small interconnects (smaller than DVI), maintained a digital signal, and offered easy expansion (loop though capabilities).


----------



## anthonymoody

While the copy protection that will most certainly be present on any FW output from a cable STB will make the stream unusable with a PC (unless/until PCs have copy protection compliant FW ports







), I *highly* doubt that you will short out your FW port on your PC.


TM


----------



## DvST8

I searched and didn't see this information posted anywhere, maybe it will save someone else time from trying this.


On Staten Island (TWC), I tested for any HD QAM channels with a LG LST-3510A.

It listed 45 channels after a scan none of these were HD.


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DvST8_
> 
> On Staten Island (TWC), I tested for any HD QAM channels with a LG LST-3510A. It listed 45 channels after a scan none of these were HD.



Interesting. So these were 45 QAM-delivered non-encrypted viewable SD channels? Last I counted, TWC/Manhattan was delivering ~100 analog channels with about 30 of them not sync-scrambled. -- John


----------



## dkan24

anyone get a FW box yet??


----------



## drew138

Anyone know when we're getting ESPN HD?


----------



## John Mason

Will NYC TWC be using channel 709 this week to deliver CBS's Thurs/Fri coverage of the Master's golf (via USA/INHD)? In some U.S. locations, CBS HD stations will carry the Masters while their analog transmitter will carry their standard weekday programs. Seems weird if the network's flagship station couldn't get coverage (cable or OTA) into its own area. -- John


----------



## ghostman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by John Mason_
> *Will NYC TWC be using channel 709 this week to deliver CBS's Thurs/Fri coverage of the Master's golf (via USA/INHD)? In some U.S. locations, CBS HD stations will carry the Masters while their analog transmitter will carry their standard weekday programs. Seems weird if the network's flagship station couldn't get coverage (cable or OTA) into its own area. -- John*



That's really not a question for TWC - they just rebroadcast what WCBS feeds them. Right now, TitanTV does not have the HD broadcast listed for Thursday or Friday. But the NCAA first round games were not listed as HD and all the Kansas City games were broadcast on WCBS-DT as HD.


----------



## perrycampf




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by John Mason_
> *Will NYC TWC be using channel 709 this week to deliver CBS's Thurs/Fri coverage of the Master's golf (via USA/INHD)? In some U.S. locations, CBS HD stations will carry the Masters while their analog transmitter will carry their standard weekday programs. Seems weird if the network's flagship station couldn't get coverage (cable or OTA) into its own area. -- John*



Press release below says HD coverage will be April 8-11, which would include Thursday and Friday...


CBS SPORTS AND ARGENT MORTGAGE COMPANY TEAM UP TO BROADCAST PGA TOUR EVENTS FOR FIRST TIME IN HDTV


CBS Sports' Coverage of 13 PGA TOUR Tournaments Beginning With "MCI Heritage" to be Broadcast In High Definition Television Format Including 5.1 Digital Surround Sound


March 3, 2004 - CBS Sports announced today it will broadcast an unprecedented 13 PGA TOUR events, totaling 80 hours, beginning with the MCI HERITAGE from Hilton Head, S.C., on Saturday, April 17 and Sunday, April 18 (3:00-6:00 PM, ET, both days), in high definition television format. Once again, CBS Sports will broadcast the 2004 Masters® in HDTV on April 8-11. Argent Mortgage Mortgage Company, LLC. will sponsor the HDTV broadcasts of the PGA TOUR.


CBS Sports' PGA TOUR HDTV broadcasts will feature the highest definition television format -- 1080 lines of picture resolution -- and 5.1 digital surround sound. The unified productions for the Standard Definition and HD telecasts will feature the same announcers, camera angles, replays and graphics.


"We are very pleased to showcase PGA TOUR events for the first time in HDTV," said Sean McManus, President, CBS Sports. "With the clarity of HDTV pictures viewers will have a whole new experience from reading the greens to enjoying the beauty of the courses on the PGA TOUR."


"We are proud to help bring HDTV to viewers of the PGA TOUR broadcast on CBS Sports," said Wayne Lee, president of Argent Mortgage Company. "HDTV is revolutionizing broadcast entertainment just as Argent Mortgage is improving mortgage lending through innovations that serve independent mortgage brokers. We are very pleased to join with CBS Sports as it provides HDTV programming that enhances the enjoyment of golf."


----------



## John Mason

Thanks for replies, ghostman, perrycampf. Previously, for USA/INHD-carried tennis matches, TWC fired up its 'special' channel 709 just long enough for Thurs/Fri coverage. So, if WCBS-DT insists on duplicating WCBS coverage (no Masters), and TWC won't run USA/CBSHD?/INHD, there's no Masters coverage locally via TWC or OTA. Not sure what other cable firms might do. As the CBS/Master's 'sticky-note' thread in the programming forum indicates, the decision for CBS HD stations to carry the Thus/Fri Masters varies from one city to another. -- John


----------



## DvST8

After about an hour, most of the channels were not viewable anymore scrambled or breaking up a lot.

I'm using it for OTA only now.

Would have been nice to get the local HD channels that my antenna won't get.






> Quote:
> _Originally posted by John Mason_
> *Interesting. So these were 45 QAM-delivered non-encrypted viewable SD channels? Last I counted, TWC/Manhattan was delivering ~100 analog channels with about 30 of them not sync-scrambled. -- John*


----------



## Mobert

I'll be buying a HDTV this week. I have TWC in brooklyn. I'll be heading over to 23rd street to swap my box for one that supports HD. Is there one I should ask for? Do I have a choice? The TV I am getting can use either component or DVI. Does the box come with the connection cables for both or either?


Also whats with the lack of HD programming on TWC?! anyone know when more will be added? like ESPNHD and MSG in HD? Lack of HD channels with TWC is disappointing to say the least


Thanks,

Mobert


----------



## cinemagotham

TWCNYC has crap HD programming and there doesn't seem to be anything coming along any time soon. Hopefully we'll be surprised but things aren't promising.


As for cable boxes, you'll probably get the Pioneer 5310 which is what I have. What TV are you getting? If it's the Zenith C32V37 you may find that component actually looks better than DVI.


Also, for those watching 1080i content over component, there are threads about a white line that occurs over dark images in Zenith and Sony HDTVs in the direct view forum. Anyone experience this? The big question is what's causing it: The TVs, the cable boxes, what?


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Mobert_
> *I'll be buying a HDTV this week. I have TWC in brooklyn. I'll be heading over to 23rd street to swap my box for one that supports HD. Is there one I should ask for? Do I have a choice? The TV I am getting can use either component or DVI. Does the box come with the connection cables for both or either?
> 
> 
> Also whats with the lack of HD programming on TWC?! anyone know when more will be added? like ESPNHD and MSG in HD? Lack of HD channels with TWC is disappointing to say the least
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mobert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



TWCNYC offers 2 HD STBs, the Scientific Atlanta 3100HD and the Pioneer 3510HD. I've never heard of anyone who's used both boxes who doesn't prefer the Pioneer. The SA box doesn't have a DVI output and delivers only a 1080i signal. The Pioneer has DVI and user-controlled variable output. Although there are isolated reports to the contrary, you'll probably not receive any cables from TWCNYC for either box.


Notwithstanding its sometimes aggressive HD sales promotions, the numbeer of HD channels carried by TWCNYC has not increased during the past year (it added one channel, Discovery HD, but dropped another one, WPIX-HD).


----------



## randymac88

Just to chime in here, I received a component cable free when I picked up my Pioneer box. A pretty nice one, too.


----------



## QMAN71

Also just chiming in, about a month ago I got the Pace 550 box from TWC. They gave me the component cables with the STB. I'm in Staten Island.


----------



## dkan24

i thought the component cable i recieved from 23rd st (with my Pio) was good, but when compared to my Audio Research cable, it was clearly inferior.


On another topic - has anyone requested and/or recieved a firewire enabled box?


----------



## DjPiLL

I dunno... I think once RCN starts to offer the HD-DVR in Queens... i'll be jumping ship.







ESPN-HD would be sweet just in time for Baseball season.


----------



## Mobert

I went to the RCN website, doesn't seem I can get there service where I am in Brooklyn.


----------



## perrycampf




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Mobert_
> *I'll be buying a HDTV this week. I have TWC in brooklyn. I'll be heading over to 23rd street to swap my box for one that supports HD. Is there one I should ask for? Do I have a choice? The TV I am getting can use either component or DVI. Does the box come with the connection cables for both or either?
> 
> 
> Also whats with the lack of HD programming on TWC?! anyone know when more will be added? like ESPNHD and MSG in HD? Lack of HD channels with TWC is disappointing to say the least
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mobert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



As far as I know, if you live in Brooklyn, you CANNOT go to the TWC store on 23rd st. to swap your box. I live in Brooklyn and tried swapping my SA for the Pioneer and was sorely disappointed after waiting for 1/2 hour. You have to go to the TWC center in Brooklyn or set up an appointment to have someone come to your place. Something about different signal heads, and that they aren't compatible. Regardless, they won't give you an HD box at 23rd if you live in Brooklyn.


doc


----------



## cinemagotham

The Brooklyn one is around 27th st and 5th ave, right next to beautiful Greenwood Cemetery. The wait there (when I went) was about 30 seconds.


----------



## Mobert

I just called to make sure going to 23rd street won't be a problem. Easier for me to get to being in downtown brooklyn. The lady said it shouldn't be, put me on hold for about 2 min to double check, came back and said it would be fine to exchange the box at 23rd street


----------



## perrycampf




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Mobert_
> *I just called to make sure going to 23rd street won't be a problem. Easier for me to get to being in downtown brooklyn. The lady said it shouldn't be, put me on hold for about 2 min to double check, came back and said it would be fine to exchange the box at 23rd street
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



And that's what I was told by customer service, until they checked with a technician. I guess it's up to you whether you want to take a risk...


----------



## vruiz




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dkan24_
> *On another topic - has anyone requested and/or recieved a firewire enabled box?*



I have been talking to Bob Watson's office for 2 weeks now about getting a firewire box. They keep telling me they're waiting on the software to be debugged and it should be ready next week. How stupid can these people be to start working on the software just now when the boxes were supposed to be ready and available to the public on April 1? Who the hell plans these things?


They also told me I'm the only one that has requested a firewire box, so that may account for the lack of urgency on their part. I just can't believe no one else has requested one. C'mon people, don't you want to record HDTV? I would have thought that everyone on this thread would have requested one by now!


----------



## leegeousa

A minor diversion here.


Do you guys tip your cableman? Sometimes I was so furious that I have to wait around for them to fix little (TWC, including previous cablemen caused) problems, I refused to tip them, even though they seemed to be expecting one.


What are you personal tipping guidelines?


----------



## drew138

No way on tipping. I offer a glass of water, soda, use of the bathroom, but no money. I suppose if the guy went way above the call of duty, i.e., came to swap out the box, but re-wired the apartment, maybe, but that's a stretch in and of itself.


Back to HD related threads....


RE: HD Firewire box, other than buying an HD VCR, how would you record HD content. I'm just waiting on the HD-DVR.


Drew


----------



## drew138

As for those with the Pace box, does it have the feature to use the IR repeater so that you could hide the box out of view? I remember looking at a spec for this box a while back and it had that feature.


Drew


----------



## vruiz




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drew138_
> *RE: HD Firewire box, other than buying an HD VCR, how would you record HD content. I'm just waiting on the HD-DVR.
> *



Well, then you may be waiting for quite a while. A cable HD DVR for TWC NYC will not come out until probably the end of the year, and don't expect it to be bug-free. A DVHS VCR is a reliable way to timeshift AND archive HD content. I have a library of over 200 HD movies that I recorded with the Dish 5000 system and now, since Dish disabled it, the only cost-effective way to do it is with a firewire cable box.


Anyway, after I threatened to write a letter to the FCC, I got a call from Bob Watson himself (up to then I had only been dealing with his assistant), and he explained to me that the bugs were not limited to the firewire cable boxes but that the software needed to be loaded into the TWC system and it would affect all other digital cable boxes out there, not just the firewire ones. He said they expect to have the software ironed out after this weekend and I sould be able to have it installed by the end of next week. We'll see.


----------



## QMAN71

Drew,

The Pace box does have the IR repeater. Here's the link to the product sheet:
Pace 550


----------



## Mobert

Exchanged my box at 23rd street, No prob at all


----------



## jergans




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by vruiz_
> *Well, then you may be waiting for quite a while. A cable HD DVR for TWC NYC will not come out until probably the end of the year, and don't expect it to be bug-free. A DVHS VCR is a reliable way to timeshift AND archive HD content. I have a library of over 200 HD movies that I recorded with the Dish 5000 system and now, since Dish disabled it, the only cost-effective way to do it is with a firewire cable box.
> 
> 
> Anyway, after I threatened to write a letter to the FCC, I got a call from Bob Watson himself (up to then I had only been dealing with his assistant), and he explained to me that the bugs were not limited to the firewire cable boxes but that the software needed to be loaded into the TWC system and it would affect all other digital cable boxes out there, not just the firewire ones. He said they expect to have the software ironed out after this weekend and I sould be able to have it installed by the end of next week. We'll see.*



While you had him on the phone, did you ask how they're doing with respect to the resolution of thier bandwidth issues and the addition of INHD and HDNet? (I assume not, or you would have posted that news.)


Regarding HD-DVR: It's possible that a CableCard DVR could be released prior to TWCNYC making it's own HD-DVR available. I'm not saying it's likely, but it's possible. Sony is supposed to release a CableCard compatible DVR in mid to late fall.


----------



## garysi

I'm in Staten Island also and I've been using the Pace 550 for about a month now. I traded in my SA 3100 hopinh to get a Pioneer, only to find out they don't use the Pioneer here. I have been extremely happy with the Pace's performance. I have been looking for others on SI that are into HDTV that want to discuss it and Home Theater in general. If you're interested you can Private Message me and we can share thoughts on the subject.


----------



## neo0285

Hey guys in new to this forum, can nayone explain why TWC in nyc sucks when it comes to hdtv. They have the worst lineup of hdtv ive seen yet. I live on the border of queens, i wish i was a couple hundred of feet over so i could get cablevision, their hdtv lineup blows away twc.


----------



## DJ Frustration

Enough is enough! There has to be something the HDTV community of TWCNYC can do to combat the lack of HD bandwidth. Don't know if any of you venture into other local threads, but its disgusting what channels we DON'T receive. We need to do something.


----------



## anthonymoody

Vic,


I'll be getting the FW equipped box right after you get yours and let us know what all the bugs are







That said, I second the earlier post that I may go the cablecard + Sony HD-PVR cable-card ready STB...


TM


----------



## nickvlku




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by vruiz_
> *Well, then you may be waiting for quite a while. A cable HD DVR for TWC NYC will not come out until probably the end of the year, and don't expect it to be bug-free. A DVHS VCR is a reliable way to timeshift AND archive HD content. I have a library of over 200 HD movies that I recorded with the Dish 5000 system and now, since Dish disabled it, the only cost-effective way to do it is with a firewire cable box.
> 
> 
> Anyway, after I threatened to write a letter to the FCC, I got a call from Bob Watson himself (up to then I had only been dealing with his assistant), and he explained to me that the bugs were not limited to the firewire cable boxes but that the software needed to be loaded into the TWC system and it would affect all other digital cable boxes out there, not just the firewire ones. He said they expect to have the software ironed out after this weekend and I sould be able to have it installed by the end of next week. We'll see.*



Hey Vic, I've been told by TWC HDTV that I have to wait until June to get the FW box... They said something about it being backordered... any suggestion on how to get it sooner ? (like you did?)


Thanks!


----------



## james1969

Not sure if anyone has any better or in depth news, but I just spoke to TWCNYC and they're saying 'hopefully this summer'. sigh...


----------



## vruiz




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by nickvlku_
> *Hey Vic, I've been told by TWC HDTV that I have to wait until June to get the FW box... They said something about it being backordered... any suggestion on how to get it sooner ? (like you did?)*



Call Bob Watson's office at (212) 598-7363. They gave me an appointment for this Friday to switch the box.


----------



## Mobert

Whats the big deal with this new box?


----------



## anthonymoody

Firewire output = recordable HD.


TM


----------



## pace1313

Question about today's Fox announcement that up to 6 NFL games a week will be broadcast in HD. If the Giants are playing on Sunday but the game is not being broadcast in HD, will Ch. 705 show a different game from Ch. 5 (i.e. will Ch. 705 broadcast one of the HD games)?


----------



## nickvlku

So here's an update on my getting the firewire HD box... I talked to someone from Bob Watson's office and they told me they could send someone in early next week to do the box switch. However, they require that I have a firewire device at home already. I was like "Ok, well I'm getting a JVC DVHS deck in a week or two but for now I'm going to use my Powerbook and some Apple DVHS HD Archival software to record content" and they totally FREAKED OUT. :Sigh:


They mentioned something about this not being a part of the FCC aggreement, etc, etc (although the agreement left out actual appliactions of the port, just the port must be provided)


So what do I do now? I was thinking of a few things... one I can get a DVHS deck, call them over and if I don't like the DVHS deck return it but keep the box... or I can argue with them about this issue and push them on what the difference between a computer running recording software from a DVHS deck or PVR running recording software and mention the FCC ruling doesn't actually state what the port and can't be used for..) or what...


Argh! I just want to save HD and watch it later!!! :sigh:


----------



## ghostman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by nickvlku_
> *So here's an update on my getting the firewire HD box... I talked to someone from Bob Watson's office and they told me they could send someone in early next week to do the box switch. However, they require that I have a firewire device at home already. I was like "Ok, well I'm getting a JVC DVHS deck in a week or two but for now I'm going to use my Powerbook and some Apple DVHS HD Archival software to record content" and they totally FREAKED OUT. :Sigh:
> 
> 
> They mentioned something about this not being a part of the FCC aggreement, etc, etc (although the agreement left out actual appliactions of the port, just the port must be provided)
> 
> 
> So what do I do now? I was thinking of a few things... one I can get a DVHS deck, call them over and if I don't like the DVHS deck return it but keep the box... or I can argue with them about this issue and push them on what the difference between a computer running recording software from a DVHS deck or PVR running recording software and mention the FCC ruling doesn't actually state what the port and can't be used for..) or what...
> 
> 
> Argh! I just want to save HD and watch it later!!! :sigh:*



What software are you talking about?


To my knowledge, the FireWire interconnects on HD devices are not carrying a standard computer data stream. They carry an encrypted signal. To my knowledge, not only would you need a CPU and chip set to decrypt the signal (and probably violate the DMCA) but you'd need another CPU to actually accept and record that signal. http://www.169time.com/ talks about this, but not on Macs.


----------



## drew138

FYI:


Time Warner Cable Plugs In HD DVRS



BY STEVE DONOHUE -- Multichannel News, 4/12/2004


Time Warner Cable has quietly started offering HDTV digital video recorders to subscribers in about 12 divisions, including some systems servicing customers in upstate New York, the Carolinas and Texas.


After a one-month beta test, Time Warner's San Antonio, Texas, system began offering the Scientific-Atlanta 8000HD DVR to subscribers in February.


The system is charging $9.95 per month to lease the set-top, the same fee it charges subscribers for the S-A standard-definition DVR, said division vice president of marketing and product development Jeff Henry.


Time Warner didn't disclose how many high-definition DVRs have been installed, but Henry said the San Antonio system counts about 15,000 HDTV customers.


Sales of HDTV programming packages continue to increase, and San Antonio is adding about 100 new HDTV customers daily, or about 3,000 per month.


It's the single fastest growing product we have, Henry said.


Time Warner has displays featuring the HD DVRs at four local malls, and the equipment is also being offered through 10 of the system's service centers in the San Antonio area, Henry said.


S-A's 800HD set-top contains 160 gigabytes of memory, allowing subscribers to record 16 to 18 hours of high-definition content or about 80 hours of standard-definition programming.


The set-top vendor is also pitching MSOs a version of the set-top that contains 250 Gigabytes of memory capable of recording up to 28 hours of HDTV programs.


----------



## beatles6




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drew138_
> *FYI:
> 
> 
> Time Warner Cable Plugs In HD DVRS
> 
> 
> 
> BY STEVE DONOHUE -- Multichannel News, 4/12/2004
> 
> 
> Time Warner Cable has quietly started offering HDTV digital video recorders to subscribers in about 12 divisions, including some systems servicing customers in upstate New York, the Carolinas and Texas.
> 
> 
> .*




Great news but who knows when we will see them let alone another HD channel. How ridiculous is it that these small markets get all the programming and equipment before NYC....and I don't want to hear about bandwith..enough excuses TWCNYC.


----------



## rgrossman

The bandwidth is what it is, whether you want to hear about it or not. The fact is that large systems such as TWCNYC have _more_ demands on bandwidth than smaller systems, and _greater_ costs in expanding it.


----------



## beatles6




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by rgrossman_
> *The bandwidth is what it is, whether you want to hear about it or not. The fact is that large systems such as TWCNYC have more demands on bandwidth than smaller systems, and greater costs in expanding it.*



Well then step up and spend the money. Fortunately with Direct TV I'm able to supplement their pathetic HD lineup. If Cablevision was available as an alternate option I would dump TWCNYC in a heartbeat.


----------



## MikeNY718

Did anyone hear anything about TWC removing the analog feeds of Channels 81-95? Someone I know supposedly received a letter saying if they wanted to continue watching those channels, they had to switch to digital, but they threw the letter away. I haven't heard anything about this. If true, more HD could be heading our way.


Anyone hear anything on this?


----------



## rgrossman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by beatles6_
> *Well then step up and spend the money.*



I'm sure TWC would gladly accept your donation. Something in 7 figures would do it. Maybe.


Seriously, I think we are talking about wiring all of Manhattan (plus the rest of TWC's area). They've done it twice in the last 30-35 years, and I don't think it's going to be done again in the near future.


----------



## beatles6




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by rgrossman_
> *I'm sure TWC would gladly accept your donation. Something in 7 figures would do it. Maybe.
> 
> 
> Seriously, I think we are talking about wiring all of Manhattan (plus the rest of TWC's area). They've done it twice in the last 30-35 years, and I don't think it's going to be done again in the near future.*



You are so right....they certainly do accept donations but won't spend money to find a solution. My donation is over $160 every month.


What wiring?? The system has been upgraded to provide for HD, digital cable and high speed internet service. If they take your point of view it means TWCNYC does nothing and never adds another HD channel. They just sit back and continue to take our money while Time Warner's other systems around the country continue to enhance their HD content.


The problem is TWCNYC has no HD cable competitor. Complaints fall on deaf ears and their attitude is... too bad we're the only game in town so why should we spend money. If Cablevision was available and TWCNYC started losing customers because of their crap HD lineup you can bet they would find a solution to their bandwith problems.


----------



## neo0285

that is so true! TWC just doesnt care. Its a shame, because i cant think of another region where there is more hd tvs than in the nyc area. Thank god, im able to put a dish up, and im officially vooming now. Im not a fan of satellite dishes, but i have no choice for now. If twc offered the hd lineup that cablevision does, i would drop VOOM, solely because i hate satellite but for now like i said i have no choice.


----------



## rgrossman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by beatles6_
> *
> 
> What wiring?? The system has been upgraded to provide for HD, digital cable and high speed internet service. If they take your point of view it means TWCNYC does nothing and never adds another HD channel. They just sit back and continue to take our money while Time Warner's other systems around the country continue to enhance their HD content.
> *



The system has been upgraded, as you say, to provide a certain amount of bandwidth--a maximum number of bits/second that can be sent down a fiber-optic cable. There is NOTHING TWC can do to increase this, other than to lay more cable. The only way more content can be sent is if someone comes up with a better compression algorithm.


While it may be a bad assumption, let us assume for the moment that all of TWC's systems have the same maximum bandwidth. So why does TWCNYC lag behind its sister systems in HD content? Because the bandwidth is being used for other purposes: more SD channels, VOD, internet access, etc. I doubt TWCNYC is ignorant of its lack of HD content. It has simply made the decision that they will make more money using the bandwidth for these other purposes.


NYC is different from most of the rest of the country (how many WalMarts do we have?) It's not the least bit surprising that we will end up with a different level of HD content than the rest of the country.


----------



## beatles6




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by rgrossman_
> *The system has been upgraded, as you say, to provide a certain amount of bandwidth--a maximum number of bits/second that can be sent down a fiber-optic cable. There is NOTHING TWC can do to increase this, other than to lay more cable. The only way more content can be sent is if someone comes up with a better compression algorithm.
> 
> 
> While it may be a bad assumption, let us assume for the moment that all of TWC's systems have the same maximum bandwidth. So why does TWCNYC lag behind its sister systems in HD content? Because the bandwidth is being used for other purposes: more SD channels, VOD, internet access, etc. I doubt TWCNYC is ignorant of its lack of HD content. It has simply made the decision that they will make more money using the bandwidth for these other purposes.
> 
> 
> NYC is different from most of the rest of the country (how many WalMarts do we have?) It's not the least bit surprising that we will end up with a different level of HD content than the rest of the country.*



Your point is well made except for one thing. How does Cablevision find the bandwith to be able to provide the same SD channels, VOD and internet access and have 3 times the number of HD channels than TWCNYC does? Do they have a magic formula or is it possible that they spend money because they want to give their customers the most HD programming available?


NYC is different from the rest of the country...we are the greatest city in the USA. The expectation that we should have the best services available with respect to any industry, product or service just goes with the territory.


----------



## rgrossman

Maybe Cablevision allocates less bandwidth to VOD or internet access. Maybe they compress their channels more, i.e. they provide lower quality pictures.


Or maybe Cablevision laid higher capacity cable.


But whatever the reason, I very much doubt TWC is lying when it says it's using all its bandwidth.


----------



## rgrossman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by beatles6_
> *...is it possible that they spend money because they want to give their customers the most HD programming available?
> *



It is possible, in fact probable, that Cablevision thinks it will make the most money by providing more HD programming. It is just as probable that TWCNYC thinks otherwise. Given that the two systems have different customer bases, and probably many other differences, it is not at all unreasonable that they came to two different conclusions.


But one thing is for certain. They are not competitors. TWCNYC does not care what Cablevision does, and repeated rants about how much more HD Cablevision provides accomplishes nothing.


----------



## beatles6




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by rgrossman_
> *
> 
> But one thing is for certain. They are not competitors. TWCNYC does not care what Cablevision does, and repeated rants about how much more HD Cablevision provides accomplishes nothing.*



Agreed...and therein lies the problem. Consumers should have the right of choice. We have that option for phone service but unfortunately for cable companies most of us do not. If they were competitors the consumer would benefit because each would be forced to provide the best pricing, programming and services available or face the prospect of losing customers and money. Thank goodness for Direct TV and Voom.


----------



## anthonymoody

There's always the choice to move










TM


----------



## vruiz

I finally got my 3250HD last Friday, and I've been trying to run it through its paces since then. I have a Samsung 165, a JVC 30K, and a Mits 2000 all daisy chained together. At first I plugged the 3250 to the front firewire jack of the 30K and it would not recognize it. The back firewire jack of the 30K goes to the 165, so I plugged the 3250 to the empty firewire jack in the back of the Mits and now it was reecognized by the JVC. The 30K now shows the 3250 on I-1, the Mits on I-2, and the 165 on I-3.


I have been able to record off all the Hd channels with no problems, except Discovery. There must be something wrong with the data stream on this channel because when I switch to it all I get is a black screen when I view it via the 30K on I-1. When I switch to the 3250's component output the channel is viewable with no problems. Sometimes this channel will cause the firewire output on the 3250 to lock up. When that happens no output is seen on the 3250's firewire for any other HD channel, and a reboot is necessary to restore the connection.


Something else that seems to happen at random is that when switching to an HD channel the 30K will flash the message "COPY RESTRICTED PROG, OUTPUT 480I VIDEO (302)", and the 30K will then downconvert the component output to 480i. This has happened about four times in the three days I've had the box. I have been unable to pinpoint the cause of this as it seems to happen without rhyme or reason and no warning, and a reboot is needed to restore full 1080i output via firewire. The component output is not affected by this glitch.


I have not been able to get the Mits 2000 to record from the 3250 at all. If I switch the Mits to D1 and press record I get the CP ERROR message after about 35 seconds. I'm only able to record with the 30K, but these tapes do play back on the Mits with no problems. I was also able to record on both decks at the same time, the 3250 to the JVC, and the 165 to the Mits, and the recordings came out fine. This was definitely a capability I was very much looking for.


Overall the box serves its purpose, but the software appears to still be somewhat flaky. The inability to control a DVHS deck from the box (like the 165 does) is a drawback, but not a major one.


----------



## anthonymoody

Interesting Vic, thanks for the report. Have you tried running the fw to a PC or mac to see if that would work? It might shed some light on why you can't go straight to the Mits deck. Also, in terms of the gen'l flakiness, I wonder if the 5C is getting randomly turned on and off somehow? That might explain some of the other behavior you're seeing.


TM


----------



## vruiz

No, I haven't tried going to a PC. I have to get a 6-pin to 6-pin FW cable for that. I may try to do that for testing purposes, but I'm really not that interested in recording to a PC.


----------



## dkan24

Vic - let us know about the PC! I can't justify to myself buying another tape deck. The 8000HD won't be out for a while. I need to timeshift HD content!


----------



## vruiz

Ok, the problems have gotten more severe after the first couple of days. Last night I could not record any shows in HD. Every time I turned on the box the JVC deck would display the dreaded COPY RESTRICTED PROG, OUTPUT 480I VIDEO (302) message, and no amount of reboots would get rid of it. This would happen on every HD channel, including the locals. The box would also sometmes lock up after a reboot if the firewire cable was connected to it, and it would not power up for a long time. When I unplugged the firewire cable it then rebooted quickly and properly.


I went through at least ten reboots after getting the COPY RESTRICTED message before I gave up trying to record for the night. Then when I turned the box back on at almost midnight everything was ok. Of course, by that time I had already missed The Sopranos, which was the only thing I really wanted to record










I let Bob Watson's office know about the problems and an engineer from TWC is supposed to call me back to talk about them. I'll let you guys know how that goes.


----------



## Mobert

Hey guys,


Quick question. I have a pioneer BD-3500HD Box from TWC. I have the output formats set to 480i and 1080i. When I change from a SD channel to a HD one the picture shakes from side to side and there are lines along the top sometimes for just a second, but sometimes it can last up to 20 seconds before stabilizing.


Is this normal with the box or could this be a problem with my TV?


----------



## John Mason

Often get that horizontal jitter with my CRT-based RPTV, too, when switching to 1080i. It's the circuits trying to sync to the nearly double 1080i frequency and shouldn't be a problem. -- John


----------



## drew138

Wonder in NYC will find the bandwidth to include this in NYC:


AOL, Time Warner Cable to launch cable channel

Reuters, 04.22.04, 11:45 AM ET




NEW YORK, April 21 (Reuters) - Sometimes, siblings do get along.


America Online, the world's largest Internet service provider, on Thursday said it has signed a marketing deal with corporate sibling Time Warner Cable that will lead to the creation of an AOL-related digital cable channel.


The new channel, My MC, will let digital cable customers in 16 markets watch music video programming on demand, by clicking a remote control.


Programming will come from a broad range of artists from Sony Music Entertainment, Universal Music Group and Warner Music Group that was once only available on AOL's own high speed Internet service.


The service, which will be free to current digital cable subscribers, launches in May.


The deal appears to be another attempt to smooth once caustic relations between the online unit of Time Warner Inc. (nyse: TWX - news - people) and the rest of the company.


The announcement came just moments after AOL Chief Executive Jonathan Miller on Thursday morning laid out plans at a Time Warner board meeting to protect margins and raise profits at the online unit as it struggles to staunch subscriber defections to cheaper services.


In the past year and a half, AOL has also struck deals with several Time Inc. magazines to offer exclusive stories on the AOL service.


As part of the co-marketing deal, AOL will also offer some of its music videos, games and other programming on Time Warner Cable's Road Runner Web site to entice Time Warner's high speed Internet customers to also purchase access to the AOL for Broadband service.


AOL for Broadband, which does not provide a connection to the Internet, will also advertise Time Warner's Road Runner cable modem service to its subscribers.


Time Warner shares gained 13 cent to $16.92 in morning trade on the New York Stock Exchange.


Copyright 2004, Reuters News Service


----------



## drew138

Maybe these efforts will lead to more HD programming??? Probably not.


From multichannel.....


Time Warner Cable's New York City division is already following Albany's lead. High-end home-theater retailer Harvey Electronics has agreed to display Time Warner HDTV set-tops. And Time Warner is currently training Harvey installers, with the expectation that they'll start installing HDTV set-tops in about a month's time, according Time Warner Cable New York director of special markets Victor Cruz.


The New York division also recently opened a 50-by-30-foot kiosk at Queens Center Mall, called the Time Warner Cable Living Room, which contains HDTV sets, Road Runner displays and cell phones that shoppers can use for free.


Cruz says the second phase of the strategy at the mall is scheduled to kick off in October, when Time Warner will debut a store with 4,000 square feet, which will contain HDTV displays and a payment center. Cruz says Time Warner is modeling the location after its payment center on 23rd Street in Manhattan, which draws heavy traffic.


----------



## anthonymoody

Wow. Cool catch Drew.


TM


----------



## kilmar

I wonder if that means that TWC will now finally take HD seriously and add some new channels in the future (I ain't holdin' my breath).


----------



## comport

Though I appreciate the general banter on this thread, there are really only two topics that I personally (and, im guessing, a few of you...) are interested in:


1.) when is the SA 8000HD PVR going to be available in the five boros,

2.) specific announcements of when new HD channels will be available in NYC.


are there any other threads that i can subscribe to, specifically for these topics? or, could we perhaps start new threads, specifically for announcements pertaining to them?


----------



## drew138

Related to the HD DVR being released, I found this interesting little piece of information in an article that I hadn't seen elsewhere on how TWC plans to charge for the HD DVR:


Time Warner Cable has started offering its own HD-PVR box for $6.99 a month (plus its standard $9.95 PVR fee and programming fees) in Austin. It offers local HD channels over cable (the unit can't record over-the-air broadcasts) except for KXAN, Austin's NBC affiliate. The Time Warner box can record about 20 hours of high-definition programs and can record two programs at once, including HD.


Drew


PS: I also found another article related to the Music VOD. It's not coming to NYC initially.


----------



## jergans




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by comport_
> *Though I appreciate the general banter on this thread, there are really only two topics that I personally (and, im guessing, a few of you...) are interested in:
> 
> 
> 1.) when is the SA 8000HD PVR going to be available in the five boros,
> 
> 2.) specific announcements of when new HD channels will be available in NYC.
> 
> 
> are there any other threads that i can subscribe to, specifically for these topics? or, could we perhaps start new threads, specifically for announcements pertaining to them?*



I'm not trying to be a wiseass, but if you start those threads, and request no posts unless someone has concrete information, you likely won't have any posts for months. The only information that we have (to my knowledge) on both subjects is that we'll have both the HD PVR and additional HD channels by the end of the year.


I have emailed Bob Watson a number of times on both subjects and have not received a response from him since December. I emailed him two weeks ago to make sure that TWCNYC has the bandwidth to handle FOX once it switches over to 720p in the fall, and I didn't receive a response to that question either. I can't imagine that they'd drop FOX, but it would have been nice to have received a response.


----------



## anthonymoody




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jergans_
> *I'm not trying to be a wiseass, but if you start those threads, and request no posts unless someone has concrete information, you likely won't have any posts for months.*





I had the same exact thought










TM


----------



## Digetydog

The idea we don't have ESPN HD is a travesty. I just moved to Manhattan had to give up my NFL Sunday Ticket. Right now - my Texas Rangers are playing the Red Sox in HD (I never get Ranger games) and I have to watch in stretched mode.


----------



## drew138

I wasn't any less happy to not see the Flyers /Leafs game on ESPN HD either!


Drew


----------



## Maurice2

I read the following this morning on another forum:


> many newer HD boxes will stretch the HD image to fill the screen. Most older HD boxes and most all televisions (which lock in full with HD) do not have the appropriate stretch function to remove the bars.


----------



## kilmar




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Maurice2_
> *I read the following this morning on another forum:
> 
> 
> > many newer HD boxes will stretch the HD image to fill the screen. Most older HD boxes and most all televisions (which lock in full with HD) do not have the appropriate stretch function to remove the bars.*


----------



## Maurice2

I have the Pioneer 3510HD and a Panasonic TH-42PWD6UY.

There is no way I can get a 4:3 program on a HD channel to fill the screen -- using either the STB remote or the Panasonic remote. Sidebars remain, no matter which setting I try.


----------



## vlapietra




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Maurice2_
> *I have the Pioneer 3510HD and a Panasonic TH-42PWD6UY.
> 
> There is no way I can get a 4:3 program on a HD channel to fill the screen -- using either the STB remote or the Panasonic remote. Sidebars remain, no matter which setting I try.*



That's b/c a 4:3 program broadcast on an HD channel is actually broadcast in 16:9. The black bars are not being added by the TV or STB, but are inherent to the broadcast... so there is no extra space to stretch the picture in to.

Now, depending on the TV, you may be able to Zoom into the picture, but the STB treats the signal like the 16:9 broadcast it is.


----------



## questec

I have a HDTV being delivered Saturday (can't wait), and while I currently have DVR I intend to get a Pioneer HD converter from TWC (to be hooked up with DVI). Is there any way for me to keep both boxes and use the HD box for watching HD and digital cable, and use the DVR box for recording non-HD programming on the same TV? I currently only have one cable line hooked up and don't want to lose picture quality. Thanks for any responses.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by questec_
> *I have a HDTV being delivered Saturday (can't wait), and while I currently have DVR I intend to get a Pioneer HD converter from TWC (to be hooked up with DVI). Is there any way for me to keep both boxes and use the HD box for watching HD and digital cable, and use the DVR box for recording non-HD programming on the same TV? I currently only have one cable line hooked up and don't want to lose picture quality. Thanks for any responses.*



That's an easy one. Connect your incoming cable to the Pioneer's cable input jack. The STB has both RCA (video + audio) and S-Video (video) output jacks. Connect one of those to your DVR's input jacks (and add an audio feed from the STB to the DVR if you use the S-Video option). Then make separate connections from both the STB and the DVR to the HDTV's inputs. Here's a link to a diagram of the Pioneer's rear inputs and outputs:
Rear Jacks After connecting the STB's DVI-out to the TV's DVI-in, you'll also need to run a parallel audio cable.


----------



## questec

Thanks for the response Manatus. Will that work with the TWC DVR box that I currently have? I.e. can the non-HD Time Warner DVR STB with receive its input from the Pioneer HD non-DVR STB (that will also output directly to the TV)?


----------



## dkan24

Just get a splitter. Make sure it is for digital cable.


I have my cable split twice. One split goes to cable modem. The other split goes to a splitter which then goes to the Pioneer HD box and the DVR.


Works nicely.


----------



## Bassman134

Problem with the last suggestion.... it turns your 7 dollar a month DVR service into a VCR. If you only have one cable device, just split the coax and send to both boxes. If you use a high quailty splitter you should be fine signal strength wise. Then use the s-vid input on your TV for your DVR and the DVI for the HD box. The only issue is that they use the same remote, so you could possibily screw up something you are recording on the DVR, so either block the front when not using it or make sure it is in standby. I use a similar setup as this, with the exception that my DVR is on a different TV. I use the coax out of the DVR into my HD set(which is on a different floor), and repeat the IR signal from one floor to another.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by questec_
> *Thanks for the response Manatus. Will that work with the TWC DVR box that I currently have? I.e. can the non-HD Time Warner DVR STB with receive its input from the Pioneer HD non-DVR STB (that will also output directly to the TV)?*



My response would have been different if I'd known that your DVR is the TWC SA8000 (with a built-in tuner) not a DVR (like a Tivo) without a cable tuner. With that setup, just install a high-quality 2-way splitter on your incoming cable, route its outputs separately to the Pioneer STB and the DVR, and connect their respective outputs to your TV. That way, you'll be able to watch and record 2 different channels simultaneously. If and when TWCNYC ever makes a HD-DVR (like the SA8000HD) available, you'll be able to substitute it for both your Pio STB and current DVR.


----------



## questec

Thanks for the help. I'll buy a Monster or some such splitter for now, and will wait and see if TWC ever rolls out a HD-DVR (and ESPN-HD, and MSG-HD, and WPIX-HD ...).


----------



## DJ Frustration

...and Cinemax HD, Starz HD, Fox HD when it comes out, InDemandHD1 & 2, and HDNet & HDNet Movies. The list goes on.


How sad is that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## questec

Just called TWC. They won't give me a HD STB unless I swap my current one. The customer service rep said I can only have two boxes if they come to my home and install a second cable line on another TV.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by questec_
> *Just called TWC. They won't give me a HD STB unless I swap my current one. The customer service rep said I can only have two boxes if they come to my home and install a second cable line on another TV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Never take at face value anything that a TWCNYC telephone CSR says, especially when HD is involved. Any logic behind a prohibition against having both a standard and a HD-STB for a single TV shouldn't extend to the combination of a SD-DVR and a HD-STB. For what it's worth, TWCNYC has been trying to persude me to add its SD-DVR to my setup almost as long as I've had one of its HD-STBs. Persist.


And, BTW, when you get beyond this impass, you don't need a Monster Cable splitter (even if such a thing exists). TWC supplies HD-compatible splitters gratis (I have 3 of them).


----------



## Sickman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by questec_
> *Just called TWC. They won't give me a HD STB unless I swap my current one. The customer service rep said I can only have two boxes if they come to my home and install a second cable line on another TV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



They'll give you both boxes, but you have to pay for both.


----------



## drew138

Sickman is correct, you will have to pay for both boxes, but you will also have to pay an additional charge to have any premium services replicated on the second box. This is only a factor if you have Shotime, HBO, or some other premium services. It's basically a scam that I don't know how they get away. I guess nobody complains!


The best way to go about getting both boxes is to have them swap out the DVR for the Pio HD Box, and then go back to pick up a second box (DVR) for your second TV. Be sure to call them and to note your account that your adding a second box. Alternatively, just unhook your DVR and put it in the drawer and just tell the guy when he shows up that the DVR cable box is in the bedroom and that you don't have cable on the HD set.


Good luck. Maybe we'll get the HD-DVR soon enough.


Drew


----------



## John Mason

TWC is one of the large MSOs participating in an upgrade plan apparently aimed at gradually phasing out analog cable bands to provide more cable spectrum for other services. It's quite secretive, according to this CED article , so perhaps that accounts for all the failed inquiries to TWC officials here. -- John


----------



## broadwayblue

anything to get us more bandwidth. let's hope it takes less than 5 years.


----------



## questec

Thanks for the advice everyone who responded. I ended up just getting the Pioneer HD3510 box from TWC. I'll get a second DVR box for my bedroom non-HDTV.


Thus far, it seems like I get the best results when I use the DVI connection for the HD channels and composite cables for the other channels. With the composite cables the non-HD channels' picture seems both clearer and significantly larger. Is this consistent with other people's experience? My TV is a Sony KF-42WE610.


Also, is there a way to be sure the 3510HD is configured to automatically output channels in the same resolution they're input?


Thanks everyone.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by questec_
> *Also, is there a way to be sure the 3510HD is configured to automatically output channels in the same resolution they're input?
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone.*



Yes. Press the SETTINGS button on the TWC remote control, then the MORE SETTINGS button, and scroll down to OUTPUT FORMATS. Select which of the 4 possible formats (480i, 480p, 720p and 1080i) that you want the STB to pass through unaltered. Just be sure that the TV input you're using supports all the formats that you select on the STB (my second generation Samsung DLP HDTV, for example, doesn't support both 480i and 480p on any one of its 3 Component inputs).


----------



## questec

Thanks Manatus. I'd already made the appropriate adjustments to Output Formats (for whatever reason that selection only appears on the Settings menu when a component rather than a DVI connection is used). When I used a component connection, I would manually change the resolution output by the set box for each channel by holding down the Diamond Key and pressing Volume Down key on the front of the STB and then selecting the resolution the channel was input at.


The procedure is set forth here:
http://www.pioneerbroadband.com/pdf/...20Passport.pdf 


What I'd like to know is whether there's a way to verify that if, for example, I'm watching a 720p broadcast, the STB is outputting the program in 720p rather than in 1080i, particularly when I'm using a DVI connection which doesn't permit use of the "Diamond/Volume Down procedure."


----------



## questec

I spoke to both TWC and Pioneer customer support. My understanding now is that TWC has not set up the 3510HD to automatically output at the same resolution that each channel is input at. The user needs to do that manually for each channel through the procedure I described above, which is only possible with a component rather than a DVI connection. The default is a 1080i output.


It also seems that the best results will be achieved using a composite or S-video connection for SD channels and a component connection for HD channels. I'm not entirely sure why that's the case.


----------



## orbeyonde

Is the Pioneer HD3510 available in Staten Island? I have heard of a Pacer box available on Staten Island, is that as good as the Pioneer?


----------



## questec

To update:


It appears that I was misinformed about the 3510HD, and that it does output in the appropriate formats using DVI or component connections. However, I continue to get a better SD picture using composite than either DVI or component.


----------



## cinemagotham

You have inspired me to try S-Video. The SD channels look real bad on my Zenith HDTV. I have to crank contrast and brightness like mad and even then it look crummy.


----------



## Maurice2




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by questec_
> *I continue to get a better SD picture using composite than either DVI or component.*



Me too. However, I found out that by routing an S-video connection from the Pioneer STB to my Panasonic DVD recorder DMR-E30 and from the E30 to the TV (Panny PWD6UY) via component, I get a still better PQ for SD programs than thru composite. It seems that the E30 somehow cleans up the picture while converting it to component format. Perhaps someone can explain better than me what actually happens to the signal. In any case, I always watch SD via the DVD connection.


----------



## Mobert

Any word on if TNT-HD will be on TWC in NYC in time for the western finals?


----------



## rgrossman

It is unlikely there will be any channel additions in the near future, and I doubt TNT-HD is at the top of the list.


----------



## Mobert

Why is it that TWC is adding channels to other markets but not to NYC?


----------



## jergans




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Mobert_
> *Why is it that TWC is adding channels to other markets but not to NYC?*



Because TWCNYC doesn't have enough bandwidth to add any HD channels. This is discussed many places in this thread (I know the thread is long...). Last we heard, they plan to add stations (HDNet, INHD, probably TNTHD) by the end of the year. We heard that in December 2003.


On this subject, I'm more than a bit frustrated with TWCNYC right now. I've emailed Bob Watson on a number of occasions asking simple questions and haven't heard a single peep of a reply since December. Even though it's unlikely we'd get any answers we want to hear right now, I think it would be nice to hear SOMETHING. With the complete lack of information from TWCNYC regarding future HD plans (other than the amorphous, "We'll add channels and give you the HDDVR box by the end of the year...after most other TWC affiliates have them"), I'd switch to D* or RCN in a second if I had the choice in my apartment.


Has ANYONE heard ANYTHING from TWCNYC lately?


----------



## rgrossman

In addition to what jergans said, be aware that the various TWC cable systems are operated quite independently.


----------



## Mobert

This really sucks! I would switch to VOOM or DTV in a second if I could, but my building won't allow them to install it. This leaves me stuck with TWC, so that leaves me with crappy HD selection.


I doubt anything will change until they start losing a LOT of people to providers that DO have a good selection of HD in there programming. It always comes down to the all mighty dollar. I guess nothing will change til they start losing some. Those of you that can change, hit em where it hurts!!!


----------



## rgrossman

Mobert, I'm afraid that just won't work. The bandwidth capacity of the cables running under the streets of NYC cannot be increased for any amount of money--and no one will invest the money (and years) that it would take to run new cables.


TWCNYC has a maximum physical bandwidth. Period. It's not going to change, unless someone comes up with a better type of laser or something to transmit higher density signals on the existing cables. And even if it were available tomorrow it would take a while to install.


The only thing TWCNYC _can_ change is how this bandwidth is used. As cited in the post above ( http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...51#post3785451 ) there is an effort to convert the analog TV transmissions (a real bandwidth hog) to digital. That apparently will take years.


Otherwise, all they can do _right now_ to add HD channels is to delete other services. This is primarily a financial question (though PR and political considerations will be factors).


Despite the way it may seem on this forum, relatively few homes in the TWCNYC area have HD-capable sets (people with small apartments are less likely to get a big TV). I wouldn't be surprised if it's still under 10%. I very much doubt it's 20%. Not a big target for TWCNYC to go after. Of course this will increase as time goes on, but this also will take years.


When you add in the factor that so few of us can switch to another provider, I don't see TWCNYC making any big moves to significantly increase HD service for a while. I think their stategy will be to wait until they have enough potential HD customers who will pay for an HD package.


I doubt they'll add more than a channel or two by the end of the year, no matter how many of us switch.


----------



## Mobert

Why is it that other cable providers like Comcast and RCN..etc in the NYC area have the bandwith in there lines to add channels but TWC-NYC does not? Was it just VERY poor planning for the future on TWC's part compared to these other companies?


----------



## rgrossman

RCN doesn't cover nearly as much territory as TWC, which greatly reduces its costs. TWC is required by its city franchise to cover every block of its territory, whether it's profitable or not. (BTW, I heard RCN is one step from bankruptcy court--though it probably will survive.)


I don't know about Comcast. Do they have to run their cables underground, the way TWCNYC does (much more expensive)? Do they allocate as much bandwidth to high speed internet access, VOD, or premium foreign language channels (a big moneymaker in NYC)?


Maybe TWC has a different customer base than Comcast (i.e. more HDTV owners). Maybe it was just poor planning. But whatever the reason, I doubt that it's going to change much in the next few months.


----------



## shk718




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Mobert_
> *This really sucks! I would switch to VOOM or DTV in a second if I could, but my building won't allow them to install it. This leaves me stuck with TWC, so that leaves me with crappy HD selection.
> 
> 
> I doubt anything will change until they start losing a LOT of people to providers that DO have a good selection of HD in there programming. It always comes down to the all mighty dollar. I guess nothing will change til they start losing some. Those of you that can change, hit em where it hurts!!!*



i don't think your building can prevent you from getting it - you should look into that if you want voom. the research i did indicated that my co-op couldn't prevent me from installing satellite if i wish to


----------



## jheart

Regarding VOOM, does anyone have any opinions on it ? I am hearing more and more about it and being just as frustrated with TWC as most other people I am seriously considering VOOM.



Thanks.


----------



## vinnyv07

I dropped TWC for VOOM and I tell you I have never been so happy. Voom is ten times better. Also, I had Roadrunner and they upped my from 45 to 60 bucks a mth for that because I had no cable service in the house. I was pissed about that but I didnt want to be stuck with Staten Island Time Warner Cable with CBS, Nbc, Abc, Fox, DiscoveryHD and HBO if I wanted and Shotime....thats it. Its a bad HD lineup. Now with VOOM I have the base package, it comes to 3 bucks less a mth then I was paying for TWC. I get the 10 CinHD ch's (they arent for me but sometimes I watch them), MonstersHD( which is alot of fun...today they are showing Tex Chainsaw Masss, Halloween 4 and 5, and Friday the 13th), plus they have a News ch in HD, and a concert ch in HD...and others. With the base package they give you DiscHD and ESPNHD, which is a great deal. With the OTA ANT Im getting CBS, ABC, FOX, UPN, and PBS...Im having no luck at getting NBC...but you know what...I dont care. TWC of SI is in a sorry state when it comes to HD. HAve they added ESPNHD yet? I have been watching the NHL in HD on ESPN...which is great. All for 3 bucks lower than I was paying.

As for the RR going up to 60 bucks....there is a way around that. I found out that Earthlink which is rated about the same in service as RR ...uses TWC's line for their service. So, I went down to the TWC store to switch , and I got Earthlink Internet service for 44.95 a mth...whether you have cable service or not, its 44.95....same as RR. Right nown they are running a deal for 29.99 for the first 6 mths if you are a new Earthlink customer. Service is the same as RR....TWC robbed from me for years...now Im glad there are other options for me to turn to. Goodbye TW forever.


----------



## rgrossman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by shk718_
> *i don't think your building can prevent you from getting it - you should look into that if you want voom. the research i did indicated that my co-op couldn't prevent me from installing satellite if i wish to*



If you have a private terrace with a view of the satellite(s), then the FCC rules say you have the right to mount a dish on it (up to a certain size, I forget exactly what). But the space must be under your "exclusive control." So you do not have the right to put a dish on the roof (unless you happen to have exclusive control over that).


There are plenty of posts on this subject in other AVS areas.


----------



## John Mason

Caught some interviews this week on C-SPAN's coverage of cable-TV presidents at the cable convention. It might be replayed this weekend. Several of them mentioned plans to gradually shed their analog bands as a method of providing bandwidth, as outlined in a recent article I sublinked . And one mentioned that the upcoming switched-video technology or optical Ethernets would let cable viewers watch any channel in the world. I'd settle for just a half-dozen more HDs via NYC's TWC, for starters. -- John


----------



## Bobbyob

I just got my 34XBR600 and the Pioneer box from TWC in NYC. I have two things to post, first is a statement. The woman who helped me seemed to know a little bit about HD, had the presence to ask me which box I preferred, and when I told her I wanted the one with a DVI out she knew exactly what I wanted. I was shocked, having read this forum for a couple of weeks. She told me that the HD DVR was coming at the end of the summer. Probably stringing me along, but anyway, she said it.


Now, a question: Isn't there some sort of legislation in place to roll out HD broadcast? Or does that pertain to OTA braodcast only or something? Just wishing that the FCC would work for us for once in this administration.


----------



## pace1313

Time Warner Cable And TNT To Offer High Drama in High Definition; Broadest Range of Dramatic HDTV Programming to Include Series, Sports, Movies and Originals


STAMFORD, Conn.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--May 18, 2004--Time Warner Cable

announced today it will roll out the high definition feed of Turner

Network Television (TNT) beginning with the network's coverage of the

first NBA Western Conference Finals playoff game on May 21. TNT is one

of television's leaders in delivery of adults 18-49 and 25-54 in prime

and total day. The 24/7 high definition presentation of the TNT East

Coast feed will also offer Time Warner Cable customers a broad range

of dramatic programming in HDTV format, including series, sports,

movies and TNT Originals.

"TNT's collection of live sports, originals and top rated content

is even more compelling when viewed in high-def," said Time Warner

Cable Chief Marketing Officer Chuck Ellis. "TNT in HD makes a perfect

complement to our ever expanding value-added HDTV package - which is

available to our customers at no additional cost. Time Warner Cable

continues to deliver on its promise to provide consumers with the best

in choice and value for high definition programming."

TNT in HD is broadcast in 1080i 24 hours a day with all content in

native HD or up-converted to HD, including commercials. TNT in HD will

use Dolby Digital 5.1 surround sound for all programming and

promotional elements. In addition, TNT in HD will present all of its

programming, including promotional content and commercials, in 16:9

wide-screen, giving viewers a consistent viewing experience.

"We are pleased that our partners at Time Warner Cable will be

bringing high drama in high definition to its customers," said Andrew

T. Heller, president of domestic distribution for TBS, Inc.

Among TNT's other highly anticipated programs is the limited

original series The Grid, starring Dylan McDermott (The Practice,

Wonderland) and Julianna Margulies (ER, Evelyn), set to premiere in

summer 2004. The series from TNT and the BBC, produced in conjunction

with Fox Television Studios and Carnival Films, explores both sides of

the escalating war on terror. In February 2003, TBS, Inc. tapped into

the HDTV market by offering TNT's coverage of the NBA All-Star Game in

high-definition and repeated that success with the 2004 NBA All-Star

Game.

Time Warner Cable's value-added tier includes HD programming from

ABC, NBC, CBS, PBS, WB, UPN, NBA-TV, Discovery HD Theater, and select

Fox Sports Net regional networks, at no additional charge. Time Warner

Cable also offers an HD destination tier which consists of programming

that is uniquely packaged and not simulcast on a standard definition

channel. This programming package is competitively priced and includes

HDNet, HDNet Movies, iNDemand's INHD and INHD2. HBO-HDTV and Showtime

HD are also available to Time Warner Cable customers who subscribe to

the underlying standard network. Specific high definition programming

lineups vary by market depending on local broadcast agreements.

Time Warner Cable owns and manages cable systems serving 10.9

million subscribers in 27 states, which include some of the most

technologically advanced, best-clustered cable systems in the country

with more than 75% of the Company's customers in systems of 300,000

subscribers or more. Utilizing a fully upgraded advanced cable network

and a steadfast commitment to providing consumers with choice, value

and world-class customer service, Time Warner Cable is an industry

leader in delivering advanced products and services such as video on

demand, high definition television, high-speed data, wireless home

networking and digital video recorders. Time Warner Cable is a company

of Time Warner Inc.

Turner Network Television (TNT), the destination for drama, is a

Turner Broadcasting System, Inc. 24-hour advertiser-supported service.

TNT, an industry leader in delivery of adults 18-49 and 25-54 in prime

and total day, is cable's only network combining award-winning

original films, with upcoming fare including Salem's Lot, adapted from

the Stephen King novel, and the Johnson & Johnson Spotlight

Presentation The Wool Cap; the Original film Evel Knievel; highly

anticipated limited original series, including The Grid and a Steven

Spielberg 12-hour series, Into the West (working title); powerful

one-hour dramas, such as Law & Order, ER, NYPD Blue, The X-Files,

Charmed, Judging Amy and Angel, with Without a Trace joining in fall

of 2004; broadcast premieres; and championship sports coverage

including NASCAR, the PGA and the British Open and the NBA.

Turner Broadcasting System, Inc. (TBS, Inc.), a Time Warner

company, is a major producer of news and entertainment product around

the world and a leading provider of programming for the television

industry.



CONTACT: Time Warner Cable

Keith Cocozza, 203-351-2039
[email protected] 

or

Turner Network Sales

Leigh Majors, 404-827-3907
[email protected]


----------



## rgrossman

Fairly useless information, Pace1313. TWCNYC does not have the bandwidth for it, or any other HD channel, at the present time.


----------



## drew138

Thanks for the post pace1313. Very useful.


I found it interesting that TNT will be part of the their basic tier of HDTV programming, the majority of which we presently get in NYC. I woudn't be surprised if we see this on the system in NYC as it might be a small concession to not having ESPN-HD.


I don't understand why some people are so convinced that TWCNYC has no bandwidth available. To think that they are operating with absolutely no margin on bandwidth seems absurd to me. Only more absurd would be to think that a statement to consumers on available bandwidth is the be all end all. I would agree that to offer the advanced HDTV tier and the 4-6 channels it offers might be over the limit of available bandwidth, but I'm sure there is room to add a channel if it makes business sense.


I guess we will find out on Friday...."Time Warner Cable announced today it will roll out the high definition feed of Turner Network Television (TNT) beginning with the network's coverage of the first NBA Western Conference Finals playoff game on May 21"


Drew


----------



## anthonymoody

You guys are a riot










TM


----------



## pciav

If Tony will allow me to steal his favorite line... You could always move.










Seriously, hope we get this one. Anything new would be good. I got the no up front costs Voom mailer recently and I was tempted to call, but threw it out in hopes that we will see some movement before the year is out. The last straw will be if they pull some nonsense once Fox goes to 720p this fall. If for some reason they tell us they have no bandwidth for that , it's all over for me and TWC-NYC.


----------



## DJ Frustration

I'm with you pciav if they don't add Fox in 720p this fall. Goodbye TWC-NYC and hello satellite.


----------



## SnellKrell

Drew -


It won't be a "small concession to not having ESPN-HD" as far as Time Warner is concerned - no concession on its part. Please remember that TNT and TWC are owned by the same company; and TNT's advertising rates are based on how many people watch its programming. Having its programming available in the New York market is mandate to maximize revenue. TWC will only move ahead if those actions serves its and parent's own purposes. Eventually they will have to show the City and Washington that they are opening their "limited bandwidth to channel not owned by Time Warner. Subscribers must keep on TWC's corporate backs and demand ESPN-HD. But don't hold your breath.


Gary


----------



## drew138

You are correct Gary.


We all need to keep on TWC's back to deliver more HDTV programming. Even more so in NYC. Unfortuantley, as pointed out by others, HDTV isn't really driving significant additional revenue.


A jump to Voom or RCN might actually be the best alternative in NYC if you are looking for additional HDTV programming, if those are even options based on where you live.


Drew


----------



## jergans




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drew138_
> *
> 
> 
> I don't understand why some people are so convinced that TWCNYC has no bandwidth available. To think that they are operating with absolutely no margin on bandwidth seems absurd to me. Only more absurd would be to think that a statement to consumers on available bandwidth is the be all end all. I would agree that to offer the advanced HDTV tier and the 4-6 channels it offers might be over the limit of available bandwidth, but I'm sure there is room to add a channel if it makes business sense.
> 
> *



I heard DIRECTLY from Bob Watson that they have no available bandwidth. I know that a statement to consumers is not the be-all and end-all, but Bob Watson has been honest with everyone who deals with him (even if we don't like what he tells us). Although it seems like a lame reason, can you think of another realistic reason why TWCNYC would not roll out channels (INHD, HDNET and possibly TNTHD) that every other TWC affiliate receives?


In principle I agree with you. Very poor planning on TWCNYC's part (notwithstanding the unique problems they face in NYC). But as much as I dislike TWCNYC, I don't think that they are being dishonest with us here.


Here's the email I received in December:




From: Watson, Robert [mailto:[email protected]]

Sent: Tuesday, December 23, 2003 4:52 PM

To: __________

Subject: RE: HDNet and INHD



We hope to carry as much HD programming as our resources allow, and

recently added Discovery HD. Time Warner Cable has agreements allowing

it to distribute INHD 1 & 2 and HD Net and HD Movies, *however in our NYC area systems we are currently out of available bandwidth to carry these services*. We expect to resolve our bandwidth issues next year and plan to add the services when the bandwidth becomes available. Time Warner Cable's corporate programming department is also negotiating with ESPN to for rights to carry ESPNHD. Which we ultimately plan to add.

In the interim, I hope you are happy with the HD service you are

receiving at no additional charge, including local broadcasters such as

ABC, NBC, CBS and channel 13 in HD and the digital feeds from Fox, WNJN

and Kids Thirteen.


Thanks for your feedback.

Happy Holidays,

Bob Watson

VP Programming & New Business Development

Time Warner Cable of NY & NJ.


----------



## anthonymoody

SO I've been thinking more about the issues here. Maybe the thing TWCNYC has to do is start charging for an HD package? I mean, of course first there has to be enough channels for there to BE an HD package, but if if the issue is revenue, maybe a small incremental kick to the bottom line would help sort this out.


In other words, yes there are tons of demands on bandwidth here in the world's capital (non-english channels, VOD, whatever), but HD doesn't really stand a chance if it continues to be free, does it? IIRC many of the other TWC's around the country do in fact charge for an HD package (something like $5?), so if TWCNYC does the same, then I doubt many HD fans would balk at paying this *if* the desired channels were included (the usual suspects we don't get now)...


Anyway, just rambling, and yes, Phil, feel free to borrow my line anytime










TM


----------



## rgrossman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by anthonymoody_
> *SO I've been thinking more about the issues here. Maybe the thing TWCNYC has to do is start charging for an HD package?*



I have no doubt that when it is feasible, technically, legally and financially, there will be a premium HD package that they'll charge for. But I don't think it will be any time soon. Maybe next year. Maybe.


I believe TWCNYC when it says it currently has no bandwidth available. I have not heard of any technical advances that would increase the bandwidth in the next few months. The only way more HD channels can be added is to discontinue some other service--and TWCNYC is not going to do this until they think they can make more money with HD. I don't think that's going to happen until there are significantly more HD sets in the homes in _its_ area (what may be happening elsewhere is irrelevent).


There are legal considerations also: some channels must be carried by FCC regulation; some must be carried by the terms of the city franchise; and I think a lot of the rest must be carried, for some period, under contracts TWC has signed.


Don't be too disappointed if nothing changes Friday. Or even six months from Friday.


----------



## drew138

Isn't this forum just for new HD channels and the release date of the HD-DVR


----------



## jergans




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by anthonymoody_
> *SO I've been thinking more about the issues here. Maybe the thing TWCNYC has to do is start charging for an HD package? I mean, of course first there has to be enough channels for there to BE an HD package, but if if the issue is revenue, maybe a small incremental kick to the bottom line would help sort this out.
> 
> 
> In other words, yes there are tons of demands on bandwidth here in the world's capital (non-english channels, VOD, whatever), but HD doesn't really stand a chance if it continues to be free, does it? IIRC many of the other TWC's around the country do in fact charge for an HD package (something like $5?), so if TWCNYC does the same, then I doubt many HD fans would balk at paying this *if* the desired channels were included (the usual suspects we don't get now)...
> 
> 
> Anyway, just rambling, and yes, Phil, feel free to borrow my line anytime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TM*



TWC does charge for the HD package (or at least INHD and HDNet) in areas in which it offers INHD and HDNet.


----------



## perrycampf

I just received the following email in reply to a request I sent about TNT-HD:



> Quote:
> Thank you for your recent message to Time Warner Cable regarding programming on our cable lineup.
> 
> 
> At this time the channel you have mentioned TNT-HD is not part of our cable lineup.
> 
> 
> We want you to know we share your view of TNT-HD as a quality service and can assure you that suggestions such as yours are not going unnoticed.
> 
> 
> If you are requesting a new channel please send a letter with your location and channel request to:
> 
> 
> Robert Watson
> 
> VP Programming, New Business Development
> 
> Time Warner Cable
> 
> 120 E. 23rd Street 9th Floor
> 
> New York, NY 10010
> 
> 
> 
> Please refer to our website @ www.twcnyc.com for any future plans, services and news updates.
> 
> 
> If you have any further questions, please contact us at [email protected] or call our 24 hour Customer Support XPRESSLINE at 212-674-9100 or 718-358-0900.
> 
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> 
> Doreen Feldman
> 
> Customer Support



I take three things away from this response:
Bob Watson is indeed the person to talk to w/r/t new channels and related issues.
That being said, why would TWC even be accepting requests for new channels if there were no available bandwidth? Wouldn't their response be "there's no way we can add more channels at this time," rather than "contact Bob Watson with your request"?
We should start a letter-writing campaign to Bob Watson with our requests for new HD channels. He might be able to get something done if we show him there's some number of consumers demanding more HD programming. I'm sure Rich's response will be that there's nothing that can be done, but it can't hurt to try.[/list=1]Just my $.02,

dpc


----------



## rgrossman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by perrycampf_
> *[*]That being said, why would TWC even be accepting requests for new channels if there were no available bandwidth? Wouldn't their response be "there's no way we can add more channels at this time," rather than "contact Bob Watson with your request"?
> *



What you got was a canned form letter. A low-level clerk just plugged in "TNT-HD" and sent it off to you. It is quite possible "Doreen Feldman" isn't even a real person.


Obviously you've never worked in public relations. You try very hard never to tell a customer "no." You tell them: maybe, in the future, we'll keep your suggestion on file, thanks for your input-- exactly the form letter response you got from TWCNYC.


It does NOT mean they will be adding any channels any time soon.


If you want to start a letter-writing campaign, go right ahead. It won't hurt. But I doubt it will help anything. I'm sure Bob Watson is well aware of TWCNYC's lack of HD channels, and how much some people want that improved. I'm also sure he knows how many potential customers for HD service there are in the TWCNYC area.


----------



## perrycampf

You know, Rich, I don't appreciate your condescending tone or your pessimistic attitude. Perhaps I have worked in customer relations, and my policy has always been to be honest with a customer and always deliver more than I've promised. If I start by saying there's no way any additional channels can be added, and then we add one, the customer will be much happier than if I build up (according to you) false hope that I can add an entire HD tier and then let the customer down by only adding one channel. I also know from experience that the lower level's first answer is often "no," and only when you push does it become "maybe, we'll have to ask my supervisor." Why would the initial response be to contact Bob Watson if there really was no point? Do you think he has the time to devote to requests if there really were no hope, or are you willing to acknowledge the possibility that there are decisions to be made about how to allocate available resources and that those decisions are made through customer feeback? If the status quo were truly the only option, then there would be no point in providing that feedback to Bob Watson.


You don't know anything more than anyone else on this forum, and your consistent attitude that you do is unfortunate and contrary to the entire paradigm of the forum. We all appreciate your information, and we appreciate your reaching out to Bob Watson back in December, but please don't pass off your opinion for fact.


Unfortunately, I don't have the time to organize a letter-writing campaign or pursue other avenues of consumer action. I just hope your negative attitude doesn't dissuade others who have the time and inclination to promote change that is in the best interests of the NY HD community and TWC customers in general.


----------



## rgrossman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by perrycampf_
> *Why would the initial response be to contact Bob Watson if there really was no point?*



Because this is a form letter that is used for all requests for additional channels. My guess is it, or something like it, has been used for years. The idea is to make the customer think he or she has real input.


Watson himself has said "no." Why can't you, and the other people clogging up this thread with useless rants about TWCNYC's lack of HD service, believe him?



> Quote:
> *Do you think he has the time to devote to requests if there really were no hope, or are you willing to acknowledge the possibility that there are decisions to be made about how to allocate available resources and that those decisions are made through customer feeback? If the status quo were truly the only option, then there would be no point in providing that feedback to Bob Watson.*



You think Bob Watson personally looks at customer requests for new channels? Maybe he does. Maybe a staff peson looks at them. I doubt he spends any significant amount of time tending to them.



> Quote:
> *You don't know anything more than anyone else on this forum, and your consistent attitude that you do is unfortunate and contrary to the entire paradigm of the forum. We all appreciate your information, and we appreciate your reaching out to Bob Watson back in December, but please don't pass off your opinion for fact.*



You have confused me with someone else. I have never contacted Bob Watson. You are correct that I don't know anything more than anyone else here. I thought I did a pretty good job of stating that my observations and analysis of what Watson said, and what TWCNYC has (not) done, are opinions. In the future I'll try harder.


But I do think my analysis is correct, and well-grounded--I have been a customer of TWCNYC and its predecessors since 1975, and I have plenty of experience with how it operates.


I understand your frustration. I too want more HD service from TWCNYC. But I don't think it's going to happen soon.


----------



## LL3HD

I agree with Perry...


"...I just hope your negative attitude doesn't dissuade others who have the time and inclination to promote change that is in the best interests of the NY HD community and TWC customers in general."


Too much negativity Rich. Don't be so quick to prick our balloons.


I've written e mails and mailed letters to Bob Watson-- he never responded-- and now I'll still write him again.


By the way, I'm seriously looking into joining VOOM this weekend. The only problem that I see with VOOM is no YES. Anthony- you understand my dilemma.


Larry


----------



## Mobert

Ok I can agree that being negative is usually not the best way to go, but for those of us who can not get VOOM or some other service and are stuck with TWC-NYC what exactly do we have to be positive about?


----------



## jergans

Here's my problem: The complete radio silence from TWCNYC basically since December regarding our two biggest HD-related concerns: new stations and HD-DVR (I know that TWCNYC's site says by year-end, but originally it said first quarter 2004). What we need is someone at TWCNYC who is able to respond to HD-related questions.


We may not get responses we like, but what frustrates me (and I think most of us) is the complete lack of any information coming out of TWCNYC. I've emailed Bob Watson one, simple question on more than occasion: Is TWCNYC still planning to add additional HD stations by year-end as you previously indicated? I haven't received a response.


My plan now is to email the head of Time Warner Cable (nationally, not TWCNYC). His name is Glenn Britt. His email address is [email protected] .


I'm not going to demand new HD stations which TWCNYC may not be able to provide at this time. I'm not going to demand an HD-DVR, because my understanding is that the HD-DVR for systems using Pioneer headends (like TWCNYC) is not available yet.


I am going to ask him for the name of someone who can answer some very simple questions regarding TWCNYC's HD programming plans. We currently do not receive a number of channels (five, once TNT HD is online) that every other TWC system receives. Is it still the plan to add these stations (and hopefully others) by year end?


Hopefully that will get a reply. When I have programming questions, I contact Bob Watson, as I'm explicitly told to do, and yet I hear nothing. I'll keep moving up the ladder.


I'll let everyone know how it goes.


----------



## Mobert

If you ask me it feels almost like discrimination against the NYC market compared to the others. All other TWC markets get decent HD programming, get the benefits of all the deals that TWC has inked with other companies but not the NYC market.


We do get to pay the same price for less options, maybe higher prices. Wouldn't be surprised if we pay more for less but can not be sure of that. TWC-NYC charges are quite high, I know that.


----------



## dkan24




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Mobert_
> *If you ask me it feels almost like discrimination against the NYC market compared to the others. All other TWC markets get decent HD programming, get the benefits of all the deals that TWC has inked with other companies but not the NYC market.
> 
> *



Mobert - I don't see how this is discrimination. I really don't believe there is a conspiracy either.


I agree with Jergans approach. It is only bothersome that we do not get straight answers, or any answers at all. I do not think that a TWC NYC rep has to join these forums. But honest responses from someone who is knowledgable would be nice.


The ironic and rather sad part about all of this is that we do not have any other choice. Telling us the truth about the HD-DVR would not make a single difference to any of us whether it was coming tomorrow or December. We would all still get it the day it comes out and accept it. I will only give TWC credit for giving it to us for free (which is rather ridiculous!)


----------



## rgrossman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jergans_
> *Here's my problem: The complete radio silence from TWCNYC basically since December regarding our two biggest HD-related concerns: new stations and HD-DVR (I know that TWCNYC's site says by year-end, but originally it said first quarter 2004). What we need is someone at TWCNYC who is able to respond to HD-related questions.
> 
> 
> We may not get responses we like, but what frustrates me (and I think most of us) is the complete lack of any information coming out of TWCNYC. I've emailed Bob Watson one, simple question on more than occasion: Is TWCNYC still planning to add additional HD stations by year-end as you previously indicated? I haven't received a response.
> 
> *



The silence is quite typical of TWCNYC (as I've said, I've been observing them and their predecessors for nearly 29 years). They are extremely reluctant to give out any hard information until they actually roll out a product (or a new channel).


In fact, Bob Watson's December statement is extremely _untypical_ of TWCNYC--which is why I think it is so significant.


As for the question of discrimination, it's really something else: NYC is very seldom the leading edge of _any_ nationwide company's product rollout. They start with the smaller markets, where the costs are smaller (and the media attention is smaller: a product that bombs in Boise doesn't make nearly as much noise as one that fails in NYC). When something is successful in smaller cities, _then_ they bring it to NYC--maybe: we still don't have a Walmart in the city, no Sears in Manhattan, and the first Home Depot won't be in Manhattan until later this year. It's not discrimination--it's the realisation that costs and risks are much greater here.


People call me a pessimist. I prefer to think of myself as a realist. If that makes me a balloon-pricker, so be it. I'd much rather be wrong, and pleasantly surprised, but I really think I'm right.


----------



## Mobert

Other cable companies ARE and have been adding HD channels for some time now in the NYC market. So the idea of TWC-NYC not wanting to make a wrong move by adding HD channels or a HD package for $X per month is not one that holds much water at all.


I wish I could look at it in the light that you guys do. I don't like being angry about this but it's hard not to be when you hear about other cable companies and other TWC markets adding and planning to add new channels when we are stuck here in New York City, the biggest best city in america if not the world with nothing but the bare basics at best.


As for the HD-DVR that they may give us at no cost "sometime" in the "near" future... it's a joke. Why? Simple It's suppose to be able to record HD. HD is what we are lacking in a big way. I'd much rather TWC's efforts went toward adding more HD channels. Giving us the same that they have given most of there other major markets already and what other cable companies have given customers in NYC already.


----------



## drew138

The HD DVR will come with an added surcharge to your bill.


You'll have more luck sending an e-mail to the NYTimes than Glenn Britt of TWC if you are trying to get more information on HD channels in NYC. A little article in the Times noting how the largest cable franchise in the back yard of the corporate HQ in Stamford, CT is having its lunch eaten by Cablevision, Voom, RCN and many others when it comes to HD materials, and how none of the local sports teams can be seen in HD in the NYC market would go a long way towards putting pressure on those who make decisions on the HD lineup in NYC.


Rich, I agree that you are taking a realistic approach on TWCNYC. You do tend to be a little put-downish though at attempts to keep the lame board alive with a little bit of fun "chatter" about new channels and general griping.


Question to the group, which is more important to you? New channels, or the HD-DVR? I'd rather have the HD-DVR personally. There is plenty of HD content on TV, I'm just never around to catch it. If I could tee up all my HD programming I'd stop complaining for a long time. More channels for me is really just an excuse to watch more programming. Plus I get the added benefit of having a DVR on my main television so I can DVR SD programs as well!! I have two friends who currently have some crazy rigged up tivo/HD STB and DVR/HD STB. It's crazy. Every time I want to watch something on DVR I have to go into my bedroom.


Drew


----------



## jergans




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drew138_
> *The HD DVR will come with an added surcharge to your bill.
> 
> 
> You'll have more luck sending an e-mail to the NYTimes than Glenn Britt of TWC if you are trying to get more information on HD channels in NYC. A little article in the Times noting how the largest cable franchise in the back yard of the corporate HQ in Stamford, CT is having its lunch eaten by Cablevision, Voom, RCN and many others when it comes to HD materials, and how none of the local sports teams can be seen in HD in the NYC market would go a long way towards putting pressure on those who make decisions on the HD lineup in NYC.
> 
> 
> Rich, I agree that you are taking a realistic approach on TWCNYC. You do tend to be a little put-downish though at attempts to keep the lame board alive with a little bit of fun "chatter" about new channels and general griping.
> 
> 
> Question to the group, which is more important to you? New channels, or the HD-DVR? I'd rather have the HD-DVR personally. There is plenty of HD content on TV, I'm just never around to catch it. If I could tee up all my HD programming I'd stop complaining for a long time. More channels for me is really just an excuse to watch more programming. Plus I get the added benefit of having a DVR on my main television so I can DVR SD programs as well!! I have two friends who currently have some crazy rigged up tivo/HD STB and DVR/HD STB. It's crazy. Every time I want to watch something on DVR I have to go into my bedroom.
> 
> 
> Drew*



A couple things:


1. I've emailed Glenn Britt before, about incredibly poor customer service (unrelated to HD). I was having real problems with TWCNYC about a couple things and I could not get the situation remedied through TWCNYC. I emailed Mr. Britt (and cc'd his assistant) and received a phone call from a TWC rep within 15 minutes. He may not respond to my HD-related questions, but it doesn't hurt to try.


2. I'd rather have HD programming because we KNOW that Sony (and likely others) will have CableCARD ready HD-DVRs available in the early fall. If TWCNYC doesn't deliver an HD-DVR by then, I won't mind paying for one from Sony or Tivo.


In any event, I have my regular SD Tivo hooked up to my HD box and HD set and it works like a charm. You can have a DVR on your main TV, it just can't be the TWCNYC DVR (unless you want to have two cable boxes hooked up to your TV).


----------



## randymac88

No way. Personally, I would much rather be able to watch the Mets or more movies and sports in HD, than be able to record a bunch of crap network programming that I would never watch anyway. Don't get me wrong, I've been a Tivo enthusiast for years now, but I would definitely still put content over control at this point, particularly when it comes to HD.


----------



## DJ Frustration

For everyone's information, I moved to NYC from Charlotte in February and was a early adopter of of HDTV on Time Warner's Charlotte system. Not only are they $20 cheaper per month than TWC-NYC but they offered more HD channels; InDemandHD & InDemandHD2, HDNet and HDNet Movies, as well as the FOX affiliate in 480p (which was great for Fox Widescreen football games).


Additionally and while it may be an uninformative post, the Charlotte Time Warner office regularly reads and replies to their local forum.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...91#post3819791 


Why is there such a difference in Customer Service between one of the most bland cities in the world to one of the greatest?


I agree, we need some press attention before anything happens. Does anyone know the technology journalist at the Times? I suggest we write him/her with our comments about TWC-NYC HD content.


----------



## anthonymoody

Hey this has gotten lively again. Great!










A few comments...


First, the recent response from Bob Watson's office is definitely different than the one we got for a long time (in form, not content particularly). It certainly may simply be a new form, but it's definitely different.


Second, no Yes on VOOM? NO WAY FOR ME!!!










Third, re: product rollouts, the reason that NYC is never used as a test market is b/c it is an extremely poor predictor of widespread (i.e. national) success - or failure for that matter. I happen to know a little bit about this b/c of a family member who is in charge of product development at one of the largest consumer goods company in the world. They use places like "everywhere, USA" to test market stuff, and roll out from there. All that said, I don't think that has anything to do with why we don't have more HD channels







.


Fourth, I agree that negativity is not the answer, certainly not in this thread, though I'll admit I participate with that tone on occassion (who me?







).


Fifth, I'll write to BW's office (again) as well as that senior guy. Couldn't hurt.


Sixth, what's wrong with Jeter?


Seventh, I would not discount the value of a TWC person on this board. Another market has a participant (I think South Carolina?) and she's really helpful.


Eighth, I would prefer more channels *and* an HD PVR










Ninth, John Dvorak actually reads his email so we could always try to start with him if we can't get Mossberg or the guys at the Times. Dvorak doesn't live here of course, but his pulpit is there nonetheless.


TM


----------



## jergans

So, here's my proposed email to Glenn Britt.


Mr. Britt:


I am writing with hopes that you will be able to provide some information on Time Warner Cable's plans with respect to HDTV programming in New York City. I have emailed Bob Watson, VP of Programming for Time Warner Cable of NY and NJ a number of times and have not received a response since December. At that time, I was told that TWCNYC was unable to add any additional HD stations due to a lack of available bandwidth in the TWCNYC system. He informed me that TWCNYC would have their bandwidth issues resolved by the end of 2004.


I realize we're not even halfway through 2004, but as the months go on and other TWC affiliates are adding exciting stations like the two INHD stations, the two HDNet stations and TNTHD, it is very frustrating for those of us living in the greatest city in the world to be stuck with such meager HD offerings.


Time Warner Cable seems to be proud of its commitment to HDTV. I see commercials on TWCNYC stations quite frequently, touting the advantages of HD and encouraging viewers to call TWCNYC to get hooked up with an HD box. Actions speak louder than words, however, and TWCNYC's actual commitment to HD is quite abysmal. Few customer service reps who are able to answer even the most rudimentary HD-related questions, the lack of an HD-DVR, which was originally promised (on the TWCNYC website) in the first quarter of 2004 and the slimmest menu of HD programming choices of any TWC affiliate.


Just to be clear, I'm not asking anyone to throw open the curtain and expose all of TWC's future plans. I'm just wondering when TWCNYC will catch up with the rest of the nation with regard to HD programming. I'm not writing because I don't like the answers I receive from TWCNYC. I write because I'm not receiving any answers at all.


Thank you for your time,


----------



## perrycampf

Looks great! I only note one typo/grammatical nitpick:



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jergans_
> *So, here's my proposed email to Glenn Britt.
> 
> 
> Mr. Britt:
> 
> 
> ***
> 
> Actions speak louder than words, however, and TWCNYC's actual commitment to HD is quite abysmal. Few customer service reps who are able to answer even the most rudimentary HD-related questions, the lack of an HD-DVR, which was originally promised (on the TWCNYC website) in the first quarter of 2004 and the slimmest menu of HD programming choices of any TWC affiliate.
> 
> ****



There should be a colon (I think) between the two sentences so that it reads "Actions speak louder than words, however, and TWCNYC's actual commitment to HD is quite abysmal: few customer service reps who are able to answer even the most rudimentary HD-related questions, the lack of an HD-DVR, which was originally promised (on the TWCNYC website) in the first quarter of 2004 and the slimmest menu of HD programming choices of any TWC affiliate."


You might also think about including a contrast to competitors in addition to the contrast you draw with other TWC affiliates. I realize that Dish, DirecTV, Cablevision, etc., might not be an option for some TWCNYC customers, but they are for some and what they are doing w/r/t HD programming and services is certainly of concern to Glenn Britt.


Fire away!!


dpc


----------



## Manatus

Well done, Jergans. Here are a couple of thoughts for what they're worth. (1) I haven't noticed any TWCNYC ads for many months touting its HD services and have assumed that the company wisely decided not to waste its advertising budget promoting one of the weakest of its products. (2) If this were my letter, I'd snail-mail it (and probably also email a copy). (3) I'd also cc: it to a couple of corporate higher-ups: Richard D. Parsons, Chairman and CEO, and Don Logan, Chairman Media and Communications Groups, both at Time Warner Inc., One Time Warner Center, NY, NY 10019. (4) If you think it would be useful, I imagine that a number of participants in this thread would be willing to let you add their names and addresses to the letter.


----------



## jergans

1. If anyone wants me to include their names/email addresses, please send me a PM. I'd like to send the email by the end of the day, so the sooner you respond, the better!


2. I know that Glenn Britt responds to emails, which I why I chose that route rather than snail mail. But you have a good point. It doesn't hurt to send a hard copy as well.


3. On an unrelated note, if you have any interest in Home Theater at all, you should stop by the Hilton on 6th Ave. between 53d and 54th to check out the Home Entertainment Expo, going on through Sunday. I work on 53d and 5th, so I stopped by during lunch. Lots of cool stuff, including new Samsung and Sony HDTVs (and other stuff) that's not yet on the market.


----------



## Mobert

Very nice Jergans! I agree with Manatus, email it but also send a snal mail of it out. It can't hurt. Also it wouldn't hurt to shoot it off to a few other higher ups.


If you need names to add to it count me in. Just let me know.


Keep us posted and thanks for your efforts.


----------



## LL3HD

Sounds like a good plan to me.


Would it make sense to also include a link to this thread? perhaps to give these folks a first hand glance at our frustrations.


Larry


----------



## jergans

I sent the email with some minor changes, including a link to this discussion. If you sent me your name and email address, I included it in the letter and cc'd you on the email.


I'll keep you posted on any response I receive.


----------



## BelB64

I am a talent agent located in NYC and I represent a very influential recording artist. I sent an e-mail to Mr. Britt yesterday and stated my frustration with the capital of the world NYC having so few HD networks even though we probably have the most HD TV's. I also stated it is embarrassing that all the other TWC franchises have more HD than we do and listed all the HD stations I would love, ie. ESPN, INHD1&2, HDNet & HDNet Movies, MSG, FSNY, TNT and Bravo. I received an e-mail back today. Paraphrasing Mr Britt said he knows our system is full because we have more broadcast and foreign stations than other TWC markets. He said he is a BIG believer in HD and generally buys as much HD programming as each market can hold. He then said he would forward my E-mail to Howard Scarfarc who runs the NYC system and he will furthur answer my questions.


I then almost immediately received a second E-mail from Bob Watson. He said he was forwarded my e-mail and his pertinent info is that TWC-NYC plans to add many of the networks I mentioned but they must add new bandwidth. He said "work is underway now" to achieve this, and he "anticipates" that by the fourth 1/4 of this year they will add HD programming. He threw in that the HD DVR is scheduled for "late summer" I thanked him for his response and then asked how do they increase bandwidth. Hopefully he will get back to me as quickly as he did today.


----------



## Mobert

Man it really sucked watching the Lakers T-Wolves game on TNT knowing most places had it in HD


----------



## BelB64

Bob Watson answered my second e-mail about how bandwidth is to be added. He said "It's not a technology deficit but rather an increase in infrastructure complexity and number of channels. With over 400 channels of video and audio only services in our NYC system and an extremely busy VOD service, we run the most intricate and active cable system known.


To make room we have to move a large group of customers to newer equipment, upgrade hardware and software. Add a few business issues and it's late 2004. But we feel the timing is pretty solid."


----------



## cinemagotham

I've been having a weird problem with my cable box: Sometimes the channel won't change for a long time and then suddenly change a bunch from all the button pushing. Also, channels are coming in all black today. Anyone else experiencing that? I "rebooted" the box (unplugged it) but it's still happening. What's up?


----------



## drew138

BelB64, that's very positive news that you received a response. Thanks for taking the time to post the notes.


Hopefully the remainder of 2004 will see us get back to a more equal footing with other TWC markets with regards to HD programming. You earlier post from several months ago Fall 2004 indicated a slew of new channels in the fall.


Hopefully I wont be watching too much TV during the summer anyway!!


Thanks again,


Drew


----------



## cinemagotham

Just checking the cable and finding that practically all channels are black - no pic, no sound. What's up? Damnit Time Warner is growing old!



ETA: Rebooted again and it seems to be working now. Bleh.


----------



## rgrossman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by BelB64_
> *Bob Watson answered my second e-mail about how bandwidth is to be added...
> 
> To make room we have to move a large group of customers to newer equipment, upgrade hardware and software. Add a few business issues and it's late 2004. But we feel the timing is pretty solid."*



I could be wrong, but it sounds to me like they're going to replace the bandwidth-hogging analog channels, or at least some of them, with digital ones. People who have been getting the basic, unscrambled channels without a box are now going to need one.


----------



## MikeNY718




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by rgrossman_
> *I could be wrong, but it sounds to me like they're going to replace the bandwidth-hogging analog channels, or at least some of them, with digital ones. People who have been getting the basic, unscrambled channels without a box are now going to need one.*



This is exactly what they should be doing, and I've said so before. But we should keep in mind that very few (30-40 at most) channels are unscrambled. Even Standard service customers with no premiums need a box. So they would just go from having an analog box to a digital box. The handful of unscrambled channels (broadcast, shopping, etc.) could stay analog and Basic service customers wouldn't have to get a box.


This is absolutely the way to go, and if you interpreted this correctly, then kudos to TWC for doing what makes sense.


----------



## dkan24

A high percentage of customers still have analog boxes - maybe 50% or higher. It could take years and a lot of money to switch them all.


Pace has a cheap box that will take the digital signals and convert them to analog. If they gave these to all the customers with analog boxes, it would be a lot cheaper than giving them new digital boxes.


But this goes against 2 things TWC has to be looking at:


1. Giving customers another box in addition to the box they already have (for every box in their house) will certainly angry and inconvienance many customers.


2. They will still not be able to take advantge of digital value-add services like VOD, PPV, and DVR which make TWC money.


Who knows what they are going to do. My bet is that it takes a lot longer than by the end of 2004. While Mets and Knicks in HD is nice, I am looking forward to the HD-DVR more than I am the new channels. I hate DVD on my projector after being spoiled with HD. But not being able to timeshift movies really makes me mad!!


----------



## Kingston

Has anybody noticed that Time Warner Cable

is now an AVS forum sponsor.

That must mean they are reading this thread...!


----------



## BelB64

More encouraging news! I just receieved ANOTHER response to the e-mails I mentioned earlier. This one answered my question as to whether Cablevision would ever offer us MSG-HD and FSNY-HD or would they keep them exclusively. The answer I got was that it's on hold now as they negotiate to renew the entire MSG and FSNY package. "Assuming all goes well in the negotiations" we would get all the HD feeds on the INHD station, pre-empting their regular show of that day." Very good news for Mets and Rangers fans.


----------



## cinemagotham

Does anybody else get TONS of digital garbage on channels like MTV and VH1? It's driving me crazy and is almost enough to make me go back to analog cable.


----------



## rgrossman

Mine's fine. Sounds like you might have a low signal level. Are you using a DVR?


----------



## drew138

If you mean "Real World, Road Rules, and other mindless, non-music video" garbage, then yes, we all get that! Otherwise the signal quality and PQ on my set are fine. The digital cable signal is much more susceptible to degradation and shows those flaws in pixelation on the TV set. Call TWC and have them come out and check/fix the signal quality.


BelB64, thanks for the continued updates. Those are good answers and also indicate that there is a commitment to bring us INHD at some point soon.


Drew


----------



## cinemagotham

I'm not using a DVR. I'm running the cable from the wall through a Monster Power HTS9000 or whatever (with clean power) and into the Pio box. Sometimes the crazy colored pixellation is so bad you just can't watch. I agree that the programming on MTV is lame but it's been a good example of bad digital cable for a while now. I dunno. It's driving me crazy. Maybe I will have them come out.


----------



## dkan24

I don't think you should run digital cable through the monster power unit. Try it direct and see what happens. If it is still bad, call TWC - i believe its a free service visit.


----------



## Mobert

We do not get INHD, so I don't see how thats an option. Even if we did what would happen if both FSNY-HD and MSG-HD had something on at the same time?


----------



## dkan24




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Mobert_
> *We do not get INHD, so I don't see how thats an option. Even if we did what would happen if both FSNY-HD and MSG-HD had something on at the same time?*



I agree. It seems like this is a bad solution. Of course, I'll be happy to get anything at this point.


But we really should have them all as seperate channels. What if there is a Knick game on MSG, and another basketball game on INHD?


Whatever, we probably won't see any of this until early next year. JUST GIVE ME THE HD DVR!!!!!


----------



## cinemagotham




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dkan24_
> *I don't think you should run digital cable through the monster power unit. Try it direct and see what happens. If it is still bad, call TWC - i believe its a free service visit.*



Can do!


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dkan24_
> *I don't think you should run digital cable through the monster power unit. Try it direct and see what happens. If it is still bad, call TWC - i believe its a free service visit.*



Really?


Is this true? Since day one I've had my cable plugged in through that monster unit. Is that wrong?


I don't have the HD cables going through the monster unit nor do I have them going through my DENON receiver. Those go directly into the TV.



Larry


----------



## dkan24

I have heard that digital cable should not go through anything (amplifiers, filters, cleaners, spliters).


There are newer splitters and such that are specifically desgined for digital cable. Most older things are not.


----------



## cinemagotham




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dkan24_
> *I have heard that digital cable should not go through anything (amplifiers, filters, cleaners, spliters).
> 
> 
> There are newer splitters and such that are specifically desgined for digital cable. Most older things are not.*



That's a good point. I have it running through a splitter too but I doubt it's a "digital" cable splitter. I looked over the regular and digital ones and decided to just get the regular one (it was cheap). I wonder if that's causing it? Anyone know for sure that there's a difference?


----------



## dkan24

I have my cable going through 2 digital splitters:


The first split goes to the cable modem and another splitter. The second split goes to the DVR and HD box. My reception, VOD, HD, and DVR recordings are all perfect, and cable modem is very fast.


----------



## vlapietra

I believe any splitter you use for digital cable should be rated over 1ghz. Check the splitter, it should be marked something like 5-1100Mhz. Make sure the second number is > 1000Mhz or > 1Ghz.


----------



## jheart

My cable also goes through a splitter which I bought at Radio Shack and I believe is just your basic splitter, nothing special. My analog and HD TV reception as well as my cable modem speed is fine.


----------



## BelB64

My understanding has been that INHD1&2, with HDNet and HDMovies will be added as soon as the bandwidth increases. This happened in the other TWC systems. I would love both FSNY-HD and MSG-HD but there will only be very few times when the Mets and Rangers or Knicks are home the same day. These are the only programs that are HD on these stations. TWC-of NYC probably feels most NY'ers rather see a NYC team than an out of town team if there is limited bandwidth. I certainly agree.


----------



## Mobert




> Quote:
> My understanding has been that INHD1&2, with HDNet and HDMovies will be added as soon as the bandwidth increases



It looks like that won't happen anytime soon. Not any time in the next couple of years from what people are saying would need to happen to free some bandwith up.


----------



## mrkaos




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dkan24_
> *I have heard that digital cable should not go through anything (amplifiers, filters, cleaners, spliters).
> 
> 
> There are newer splitters and such that are specifically desgined for digital cable. Most older things are not.*



I have the same splitters that TWCNYC (or possibly the company that existed before TWCNYC with the turn knob cable box) installed in my apartment way before my memory begins (i am 22). There are 4 splitters right into each other and I never have a problem with my tv and my modem speed is great. I don't think it really matters. Then again I think that monster clean power thingie is a overpriced waste. I may be wrong.


- JB


----------



## dkan24




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mrkaos_
> *I have the same splitters that TWCNYC (or possibly the company that existed before TWCNYC with the turn knob cable box) installed in my apartment way before my memory begins (i am 22). There are 4 splitters right into each other and I never have a problem with my tv and my modem speed is great. I don't think it really matters. Then again I think that monster clean power thingie is a overpriced waste. I may be wrong.
> 
> 
> - JB*



I bought a used Monster Power HTS-3000 on Audiogon for $100 2 years ago. I figured that I might as well have some decent protection for all my equipment. I did not expect to get better audio or video.


After plugging everything in, the difference in audio was obvious. Everything sounded better.


I still don;t believe that digital cable should go through it. I guess we will all find out the answer soon enough.


----------



## BelB64

Mobert-Whoever said it will take a few years to increase bandwidth is wrong unless Bob Watson of TWC-NYC is a complete liar. If you read my response from him a few days ago, he believes that by the end of THIS year we will have INHD1&2 and HDNet and HDNet Movies and hopefully we then get the MSG and FSNY on INHD when the contract for all of MSG and FSNY is complete. He assured me that this time frame is very doable.


----------



## mrkaos

That is him providing hope. There is no technological breakthru at the moment to change the amount of bandwidth. I am currently working with another major cable company trying to design networks to provide bandwidth. The only way they will get more hd this year is if they remove some other service.


- jb


----------



## drew138

Here is an interesting HD related extract from Cablevision's investor conference call by the new COO talking abuot ability to broadcast HD content. About mid-way through they talk about deploying freed up bandwidth in the most economic way possible. In our case, TWC-NYC has more economicly beneficial ways to deploy bandwidth. I'd like to know more about what he means when he says "switched video technology will be feasible commercially"; Maybe John Mason can translate










RICHARD BILOTTI, MORGAN STANLEY: Good Morning. You have taken the lead in terms of HDTV both on satellite and on cable, and I'm intrigued to understand, it seems to be raging throughout the industry, on a 750 system, such as the systems you built in New York, in the beginning stages of the roll-out, how many H.D. channels can you actually physically accommodate on those systems today before you run out of bandwidth? And then looking at it one more level, if you wanted to go an even greater number of channels, Tom, you all have looked at a lot of different strategies, where do you come out on all digital versus an 860 upgrade, versus a node split as a way to add bandwidth?


TOM RUTLEDGE: Rich, the math is fairly simple. You can compress today about three to one, and so it's a typical 750 cable system could carry about 330, all high-definition channels if we wanted to make it all digital, all HD. It's 450, 750 channels on a 750, right? 115.


WILLIAM BELL: So 300, you're right.


TOM RUTLEDGE: Well, whatever, it's large capacity.


RICHARD BILOTTI: But given that you have existing customers and obviously assume to be getting in a lot have you configured today what is practical in terms of the number that can be carried? How many six megahertz slots can you turnover to HD?


TOM RUTLEDGE: That's an evolving question. As our penetration of digital increases, which it's doing rapidly. We can take back spectrum by taking services that have historically been delivered in analog and converting them to digital. Pay TV and pay-per-view are the first services that are being converted that way, and we are rapidly doing that conversion.


As that spectrum gets freed up, that's available for high-definition. It's available for video on demand. So we can see how the marketplace dictates usage and allocate the spectrum the way that maximizes our utility to the customer. And is most economic. It looks like that by the ends of this year that switched video technology will be feasible commercially, which means that essentially we have an unlimited channel capacity for linear services, meaning traditional broadcast services.


Because we can use the plant that we've built, which is small node, already split node in essence relative to the rest of the industry, and use that capacity to deliver essentially unlimited products from around the world in a linear form on demand. And the initial products that we want to launch in that form would be low penetrated or low use services. But as the network continues to evolve we can do any kind of product in that form.


So 750 is sufficient plant for the foreseeable future. There's no need to go to 860 and do an upgrade. We can manage this plant going forward in a completely customer satisfactory way and have unlimited services without having to put additional capital into the infrastructure.


RICHARD BILOTTI: That's exactly the topic I was interested in. Thank you


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mrkaos_
> *That is him providing hope. There is no technological breakthru at the moment to change the amount of bandwidth. I am currently working with another major cable company trying to design networks to provide bandwidth. The only way they will get more hd this year is if they remove some other service.
> *



Noted the big splash of multiple full-page Cisco ads and Matt Richtel's NY Times article yesterday about new router hardware. Was speculating then, since I've read NYC TWC uses some types of Cisco routers, if these new extremely fast routers might play a role in upgrading TWC's capabilities for video. (Sure looks, though, like TWC and others are planning on diminishing analog channels for more space. That wouldn't diminish service, IMO, because all analogs are already duplicated in digital.)


Each new Cisco router can deliver 1.2 terabits/sec (trillion bits) and up to 72 routers can be linked for a 92-Tbps system. By contrast, one HD channel, via TWC's 256 QAM, requires up to ~19 Mbps (million bits per second).


I've pictured cable-network switched-broadcast techniques as being similar to video-on-demand (VOD), except instead of programs being stored on hard-disk drives they're available at the head ends, or more-localized nodes, for instant all-electronic switching. Just like the Internet, it seems you could tune any TV channel in the world if it's collected and waiting at the head end, or perhaps by further bit routing (to other sites).


No doubt mrkaos can't disclose proprietary Cisco details, but perhaps he could elaborate on switched systems. Noticed a recent CED news item (about 7/8 down) indicating switched broadcast technology isn't all that reliable yet. (I cited two articles on Ethernet-like cable systems in an earlier post .) -- John


----------



## jheart

Someone just mentioned to me that it takes the removal of about 4 analog channels to add one HD channel. Is this true ?


----------



## John Mason

Removing about four digital channels would provide bandwidth for one HD channel. A 6-MHz cable slot (frequency) handles one analog, or it's ~39 Mbps digital used for about 2 HDs or 8-10 SDs (with typical 256 QAM delivery). That's overlooking digital manipulation from rate shaping and statistical multiplexing, which somewhat reduces bandwidth demand. -- John


----------



## anthonymoody

Sooooo....does this mean we're getting more HD channels or not?

















TM


----------



## John Mason

Believe Bob Watson's comment a while back that TWC is out of spectrum for new HD channels until the 4th quarter is probably accurate. It'd be nice to learn how they're upgrading--cutting analog, switched broadcasting, etc.--from insiders, but it looks like waiting for the hardware upgrades is necessary. My choices for whacking 12+ SD channels for three or more new HD channels would no doubt differ from others.


----------



## perrycampf

Ran across the following while reading the latest issue of _Wired_:


> Quote:
> Cable TV is like a crappy pizza joint: You can order a small, medium, or large pie, but you can't design your own - and no slices. Put off by increasing cable TV fees, US senator John McCain aims to introduce legislation to force providers to offer an Ã* la carte menu as a way to rein in monthly bills and expand subscribers' choices. We asked Time Warner Cable chair and CEO Glenn Britt to get in front of any regulation and give his customers the option now.
> 
> *WIRED: You're already giving us video-on-demand and DVRs. Isn't Ã* la carte cable TV the logical next step?*
> 
> BRITT: Ã la carte is really a step backward - you would end up with a lot less choice, less diversity. People like having maximum choice. We carry many channels that appeal just to niche groups and minorities. It's by no means clear those could survive in an Ã* la carte regime.
> 
> *So those channels aren't really supported by the marketplace. If I could pay for just the channels I want, I'd be a lot more valuable to advertisers.*
> 
> Cable isn't about having a few channels that appeal to everybody, it's about having a lot of channels that appeal to everybody. You may not watch C-Span every night, but it's good to know it's there.
> 
> *Sure, good for C-Span and Time Warner. But as a consumer, I'd rather lower my bill by paying for only the channels I actually watch.*
> 
> The myth is that if you pay $60 a month and get 100 channels, then you could buy 50 and cut your price in half. That isn't how the economics work; there are a lot of fixed costs. You'd most likely end up with people paying the same amount of money for fewer channels. It's analogous to a newspaper or magazine. Hardly anybody reads every article in the paper; you read selectively. But nobody says, "Gee, you should only buy the sports section if that's all you want."
> 
> *Cable and satellite are in cutthroat mode. Couldn't Ã* la carte be an opportunity for you to differentiate Time Warner Cable from its competitors?*
> 
> If that's what people wanted, yes. But the assumption is wrong. Every time we've tried to offer more packages with fewer channels - more toward Ã* la carte - consumers always went for the big packages. People actually like this service, which is why 90 percent of the homes in the country buy it.
> _- Lucas Graves_



dpc


----------



## drew138

Ã* la carte channels would be a nightmare from an operations/billing point of view. These guys can barely get a bill for basic, premium, high speed data, and now voice, let alone an infinite # of possible channel combinations. Besides, Ã* la carte would only benefit me if I could de-select the 28 channels I never watch so that I could add 7 HD channels I would.










Drew


----------



## jheart

Voom here I come !


----------



## anthonymoody

John,

My vote would differ from yours only in that I'd whack 2x as many SD channels for 2x as many HD channels










TM


----------



## Mobert

Agreed Anthony.


----------



## DjPiLL

To answer a previous question.... At this point I would rather get the HD-DVR instead of INHD1 & 2, HDNET. I love the non-HD DVR... and yeah it sucks to have to go to the bedroom to watch recorded show. A 3rd party HD-DVR like a Reply just isn't the same.... and I already own a Reply. The PIP feature of the TWC DVR makes it right there.


Now if they were offering ESPN-HD, FOXHD, MSGHD... then maybe i'd take those over the DVR.


Im also || this close to switching to RCN... they just announced adding Starz-HD to their lineup. Shouldn't take long for them to roll it out to Manhattan... since Manhattan seems to be one of their "test" markets. They already have the HD-DVR in Manhattan, but its not dual-tuner PIP though.


----------



## mrkaos

John Mason -

I have not forgotten your question. I will answer it in detail when I have more time and reread my NDA about what I am working on. Sorry for the delay but I am a contractor and I just got out of a 16 hour day. I will be in nyc on Sat and will answer in detail including the CRS boxes.


- JB


----------



## jmp_nyc

I won't get into the details of why I was calling, as it's not relevant, but I found myself on the phone with a TW Customer Service supervisor just now after he did something that the rep claimed wasn't possible in trying to fix a TW screwup.


As the supervisor was ending the call, he said "Thank you for choosing Time Warner Cable."


"Excuse me?" I responded, in a somewhat offended tone.


"Thank you for choosing Time Warner Cable," he repeated.


"I would ask that you not thank me for something I did not do. I did not choose Time Warner Cable, nor would I do so in the future if given the option."


"Thank you for choosing Time Warner Cable," he tried again, knowing that the call might be recorded for quality assurance, and that he needed to end with the appropriate sign off.


"After I moved in, my building signed an exclusivity deal with Time Warner Cable, my windows face north, and I get no over the air reception. I would hardly call doing business with Time Warner a choice."


"Thank you for choosing Time Warner Cable."


I finally hung up on him, as I couldn't take any more of it. I'm tempted to drop them a letter suggesting that they only use that line with me if they're going to let me choose to to business with someone else.

-JMP


----------



## DjPiLL

LOL... I guess you "chose" to have a TV... so you "chose" Time Warner as compared to watching say... DVDs.










Sorry... had to say it.


----------



## drew138

Classic.


----------



## nycsm

I was looking for info on TW HD and found this site. Thanks for the info.


FYI: Time Warner was swapping out all old cable boxes and converting users to DTV by the end of June, even giving 30 dollars or so to customers for doing this. I don't know if this will help clear the way for more HD channels.


I just got digital cable and was trying to find out about Yankee games and ESPN HD and the other channels since TW is mandatory in the building here.


Thx for your info


----------



## dkan24




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by nycsm_
> *
> 
> 
> FYI: Time Warner was swapping out all old cable boxes and converting users to DTV by the end of June, even giving 30 dollars or so to customers for doing this. I don't know if this will help clear the way for more HD channels.
> 
> 
> 
> Thx for your info*



Has anyone else heard about this?


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by nycsm_
> 
> FYI: Time Warner was swapping out all old cable boxes and converting users to DTV by the end of June, even giving 30 dollars or so to customers for doing this. I don't know if this will help clear the way for more HD channels.



Welcome to the forums. Could you provide a source for this? If accurate, as outlined here for years, that could eliminate the ~600-Mhz bandwidth (out of 860+) needed for ~100 analog channels (now duplicated in digital). That's enough space for ~300+ HD channels! -- John


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by nycsm_
> *FYI: Time Warner was swapping out all old cable boxes and converting users to DTV by the end of June, even giving 30 dollars or so to customers for doing this.*



While awaiting some verification of this claim, I did a little math. According to TWC's own published reports, at the end of 2003, 61% of its nationwide cable customers had not upgraded to DTV. Applying that percentage to TWCNYC's 1,194,000 cable customers and assuming that all its DTV-holdouts accept this swap-out, TWCNYC is going to have to install 728,340 new digital STBs during the next month. I'm buying Scientific Atlanta stock first thing Tuesday.


----------



## BelB64

This switching of boxes is making my earlier post more likely. Bob Watson said that switching from analog to digital was part of the bandwidth solution. If you re-read my post I believe that the fourth quarter for additional HD programming as Bob predicts is not the pipedream that many of you think.


----------



## dkan24




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Manatus_
> *TWCNYC is going to have to install 728,340 new digital STBs during the next month.*



That sure sounds like a pipedream to me. If that's what Bob Watson's plans are, then there is no way we will see more HD channels for another 3 years.


All of us "outsiders" on the forum are hoping that TWC NYC has some other trick up their sleeve then swapping out every last analog box and eliminating the analog channels to free up bandwidth.


Most of us believe this will eventually happen and will give us the 200 HD channels we want, but not in 3 months.


This is why we need some verification on nycsm's claims. If indeed they are trying to do this, it would be important news.


----------



## nycsm

In April I received a letter from Time Warner that stated you needed to change your current cable boxes and remote controls with new equipment bu June 1. Without the new equipment you wouldn't receive any programming beyond channel 80, and they gave you 35 dollars credited to yr account if you brought in the box yourself. If a technician came to yr house you got 15 dollars credit. They gave you free DTV up until June 1st . You could transfer to DTV or keep yr original service but you would lose channels.


I don't work for Time Warner and can't verify if ALL boxes were swapped in nyc. I just was looking for some info on HDTV and was reading the last few pages and it seemed likely that they might be trying to facilitate this.


I have no idea about the technicalities or if this has anything to do with getting you more HDTV channels.


----------



## dkan24




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by nycsm_
> *Without the new equipment you wouldn't receive any programming beyond channel 80*



nycsm - first off, thanks for your early contributions to the forum! This is definately the place to come for info, and intelligent discussion on HDTV in NYC.


That statement is interesting - it says that the channels below 80 will still work. Are there channels above 80 that are analog? I thought all channels above 80 were digital.


It sounds like TWC NYC is compromising. They are eliminating the channels above 80 which are analog - anyone know how many that is?


----------



## nycsm

The channels above 80 that I received were the same as the ones I get with DTV service up to 99. 99 was not for remote setups and 94 freeview, I don't remember seeing that before. The others IFC, TCM the nick at nite , WAM, ESPN classics ..same channel settings as before.


edit: When I went to the Express Center they had hundreds of cable boxes ready to be swapped out. I received a Scientific Atlanta box named the explorer 3250. These were not new boxes but in good condition. For HDTV I would have to upgrade boxes for free, but I don't know if there is a charge for the HDTV channels. Is there an extra fee for the HDTV channels ?


----------



## drew138

nycsm, the basic hd channel lineup is free on TWCNYC. The only pay channels are HBO and SHOtime. You get these HD channels for free if you subscribe to the premiums for these two networks.


It is possible that the swap out you mention is for your building only and not the entire system. You did mention that TWC was mandatory in your building, which it is most everywhere, but if your building has some special deal they could be targeting your building with an upgrade.


Thanks for the info. Interesting topic of discussion.


Drew


----------



## Mobert

From what I remember before digital cable with the old boxes you couldn't go past channel 80. You got channels 1 through 80 and that was it.


----------



## John Mason

When I mapped analog channels a few years back (direct NTSC tuner input), writing down which ones were sync scrambled, I logged about 100 channels, with ~30 not scrambled. Looks to me like they're not dropping analog completely, just ~80-100. If so, 20 X 6(MHz) = 120 MHz of freed-up spectrum. That's enough bandwidth for ~60 new HD channels, assuming ~2 channels/6-MHz slot (slightly more are feasible). That's all as speculative as everything else here relating to TWC's plans, of course, and it's puzzling if and why they'd be keeping channels


----------



## MikeNY718

I've heard this too. A friend of a friend (who I've never met) in midtown Manhattan also claimed to get the same letter. I posted about this a while back. nycsm's post is only the second confirmation I've heard of this.


Also, while many people aren't aware, Channels 81-95 ARE currently available in analog. Back in 1997, those channels were introduced as part of a package called MetroChoice when TWC first completed their fiber-optic upgrade. Customers in Manhattan who signed up for this package were given a Motorola/General Instrument CFT-2200 box, while customers in Queens who signed up for this package were given a Pioneer 9000 series box. The package wasn't advertised for very long, as once DTV came along TWC made MetroChoice a legacy package and began to advertise Channels 81 and higher as part of DTV.


If you had an older analog box, like the old Jerrold/General Instrument with the red display in Manhattan, or the old Tocom/General Instrument with the green display in Queens you would not even be able to tune higher than 80. But those channels were there.


If they are removing channels 81-95 from the analog spectrum, they would be inconveniencing VERY few customers while freeing up enough bandwidth for 144 SD channels or 24 HD channels. It's the next logical step and a good move for TWC.


----------



## cinemagotham

...And they could just be setting up for a bigger A-to-D conversion down the road. Get people to start swapping boxes now so that it's easier to mass-swap later.


----------



## drew138

I guess TWCNYC is willing to commit to certain new channels, especially when there is a market who will watch. Make it HD, I'll watch for crying out loud!!










Drew


-----------

Gay? Go!

MTVN's LOGO Launches Surge


BY MIKE REYNOLDS & R. THOMAS UMSTEAD -- Multichannel News, 5/31/2004


MTV Networks finally took the wraps off its long-anticipated gay and lesbian-aimed, ad-supported network last week, targeting a Feb. 17, 2005, launch date for Logo.


But there could be a rush of distribution news in the largely untapped TV genre one that's setting its sights on an audience of some 15 million Americans, who wield an estimated annual buying power of $450 billion in June, Gay Pride Month.


Consider:


here! TV, heretofore a pay-per-view purveyor to direct-broadcast satellite providers that has also scored video-on-demand and subscription VOD deals with RCN Corp., said it will announce several carriage deals in advance of its linear debut this fall;

Q Television Network, formerly Triangle Television Network, is finalizing distribution pacts as it readies for its July 1 debut;

And Rainbow Media Holdings Inc. on June 1 will introduce Divine HD, part of satellite service Voom's multiplex-movie suite, Cinema 10.

Last Tuesday following more than two years of starts and stops MTVN upped the ante in the race to reach the gay, lesbian, bisexual and transgender communities.


As MTVN chairman and CEO Tom Freston joked on the conference call announcing Logo's coming out of the closet: This was either the worst-kept secret in television or the longest-awaited promise to a very loyal and important television audience.


What remains to be seen is how wide the smiles for Viacom Inc. officials, including MTVN Group president Judy McGrath, will be down the road.


Given the bandwidth constraints, the rollout of any digital-cable services have been tough of late, much less for a channel that brings political, moral and religious issues to the table.


Still, MTVN president of affiliate sales Nicole Browning projects that Logo which is to pool shows from the programmer's varied services will have 10 million to 12 million households at launch, with carriage in New York, Los Angeles, Boston, Philadelphia, Atlanta and San Francisco.

*Time Warner Cable will launch the service in New York on expanded basic, but at press time it was unclear whether or not the agreement was an MSO-wide deal.*


----------



## drew138

The big issue for A to D conversion will always be the non-cable box subscribers, those who just plug the wire into the back of the tv and get cable for 20.00 a month. This is a big chunk of change for any cable provider. The D to A converters will help this transition, but there is cost there too.


----------



## nycsm

Thx drew138 for yr info


Maybe TW only sent the letters to ppl with that package. IIRC I got that package because they were showing the second channel for baseball and basketball and hockey conflicts from MSG or sportschannel, if that was still around then? on one of these channels in the 80's.


Since I had to upgrade the box, it seemed like a good time to look into upgrading to an HD capable set or FP. After seeing these posts in the other sections on the new upconverting DVD players and these projectors I have a lot of reading to do










So do you guys know which channels they will be offering in HD ? And if they will start upping the costs to add ESPN HD or INHD?


Thx for yr replies.


----------



## MikeNY718




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drew138_
> *The big issue for A to D conversion will always be the non-cable box subscribers, those who just plug the wire into the back of the tv and get cable for 20.00 a month. This is a big chunk of change for any cable provider. The D to A converters will help this transition, but there is cost there too.*



As I've mentioned before, I don't see why they couldn't just leave the 30 or so basic channels alone, and only convert the Standard Service channels to digital. That alone would provide enough bandwidth for a long time to come.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drew138_
> *The big issue for A to D conversion will always be the non-cable box subscribers, those who just plug the wire into the back of the tv and get cable for 20.00 a month.*



Just curious--does TWCNYC provide _any_ level of service without a cable box? Its web site says that its cheapest package, "Basic" (at $19.63/mo.), "_ncludes Time Warner Cable's exclusive news channel NY1, broadcast, municipal and public access stations, 1 cable box and 1 remote."_


----------



## alexjohnson

Yes - I have it on my spare TV. It's the same channels you'd get OTA in theory plus the City channels (not Robyn Bird!), home shopping channels, CSPAN, NY1, TV Guide, and TBS. You can see the other channels but they're encrypted. In fact even if you have your cable turned off I've never heard of anyone who doesn't still get this when they plug the cable into their TV, probably because it wouldn't be cost-effective to have an engineer unplug it.


While I very much doubt it's June, I presume that at some point TWC will give everyone who doesn't already have one a digital box but the channels above will be on analogue for a long time to come as they will have obligations under the terms of their franchise.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by alexjohnson_
> *Yes - I have it on my spare TV. It's the same channels you'd get OTA in theory plus the City channels (not Robyn Bird!), home shopping channels, CSPAN, NY1, TV Guide, and TBS. You can see the other channels but they're encrypted. In fact even if you have your cable turned off I've never heard of anyone who doesn't still get this when they plug the cable into their TV, probably because it wouldn't be cost-effective to have an engineer unplug it.*



Hmmm. My question dealt with services provided by TWCNYC, not activities like those you describe that violate Section 165.15(4) of the N.Y. Penal Law ("Theft of services"). As for the cost-effectiveness of having "an engineer unplug" a non- or former customer, I do know that I recently lost all my cable services for a week when a neighbor on my floor moved and the TWC guy (probably not an engineer) disconnected my line instead of hers at the junction box in the stairway where all the cables from apartments on the floor come together.


----------



## alexjohnson

It _might_ be theft if you cancelled service intending to carrry on receiving it without paying for it, though in these circumstances once you notified TWC that would be debatable as the customer cannot physically stop TWC supplying the service (though granted they can remove the cable that TWC's terms and conditions specifically them them is the customer's). It would be theft if you knew there was some reason why they would be not be able to disconnect the cable - denying access for example. It is semantics but merely observing that an unmetered service you cancelled had not, in fact, been terminated and then doing nothing about it may be ethically questionble but certainly not theft.


As to what happens when you terminate, perhaps that was because an engineer was already on site. I would be a amazed if this happened if you chose to return your box to 23rd Street or were taking it with you to a new address - and actually if they are sending out engineers to disconnect cables that 99% of the time they will have to reconnect when new tenants move in, I would rather not know when I contemplate how hard it is to get appointments at suitable times as it is!


----------



## drew138

Mantus, you raise a good question. I don't actually know if you can get currently get service without a box of some sort. I do believe that there are legacy/older customers who are paying for service but not using a box. Can anyone confirm this fact?


Mike, I agree that they should be able to leave the basic 30 channels analog and convert the rest to digital.


Drew


----------



## vruiz

I know a few years ago there used to be something called Lifeline Service (for about $11 I think), which was exactly what you guys are referring to, just the cable connected directly to the TV with no box. That was supposed to give you access to all the broadcast and community service channels only, but a few unscrambled ones from the basic tier (like TBS, Court TV, and TNN) were always viewable. I haven't seen this lifeline tier advertised in a while, though. It may still be available, they just don't advertise it.


Even if there were a significant amount of subscribers with this service, they would still not be affected by the swap as described here, since none of the channels on lifeline are above 80 (the highest number is The Weather Channel at 72).


----------



## jergans

Here's the response I received to the email/letters I sent out a week and a half ago. My comments follow:


-------------------------

From: Watson, Robert [mailto:[email protected]]

Sent: Friday, May 28, 2004 5:24 PM

To: ___________

Subject: RE: HDTV Plans in NYC



Mr. ________,


I received your email to our company president, Glenn Britt. Thank you for your patience up to this point with the challenges we face in bringing more HD programming to our customers. We plan to offer a number of additional HD channels later this year.


However, before that can take place, we must make changes to our system to obtain the bandwidth necessary to carry these channels. Work is underway to achieve this; our plans anticipate that we will add more HD product in 4th quarter 2004.


We recognized the potential of HD programming 4 years ago when we began offering CBS and HBO in HD and have since grown our number of HD channels Additionally, we have been regularly upgrading our HD converter box capabilities, most recently with support for DVI and 1394-Firewire connections to support the latest displays and recording devices. And, in late summer of this year we expect to make available the SA HD Digital Video Recorder. The introduction of the HD DVR has been delayed the drivers to make it compatible with our system in NYC have not be completed.




If I can provide you with any other help or information please feel free to call or contact me via email. I will be out of the office until June 7th, however.




Sincerely,


Bob Watson.

VP of Programming &

New Business Development

Time Warner Cable of NY & NJ


_______________________________



My first response is that he doesn't tell us anything we don't know already, OTHER than with respect to the HD-DVR. Is this the first we've heard about it rolling out it late summer? I realize that "late summer" could mean September, but that's still better than December.


Now for the possible bad news. He says, "Our plans anticipate that we will add more HD product in 4th quarter 2004." I do not read this saying that TWCNYC WILL add additional product during the 4th quarter, only that they anticipate it happening. They also anticipated (at one time) having an HD-DVR in the 1st quarter of 2004. Also, to be technical, they will bring "more HD programming" without having to add a station once FOX moves to 720p sometime later this summer.



> Quote:
> We recognized the potential of HD programming 4 years ago when we began offering CBS and HBO in HD and have since grown our number of HD channels.



Technically true, but twcnyc still trails nearly all other TWC affiliates in terms of the number of HD stations it offers.



> Quote:
> Additionally, we have been regularly upgrading our HD converter box capabilities, most recently with support for DVI and 1394-Firewire connections to support the latest displays and recording devices.



Well, you don't get bonus points for complying with an FCC mandate. TWCNYC is required to supply a box with Firewire connections.


I don't mean to imply that I don't appreciate the reply. I'm very glad that Bob Watson got back to me. I wasn't expecting him to tell me that they'd have TNTHD, INHD and HDNet on their system by the end of June. Though he didn't tell me much I didn't already know, I do appreciate the information. I think if they were a little more forthcoming with what their plans are (it shouldn't take a letter to the President to get a response), we on this board wouldn't be quite as frustrated with TWCNYC as we appear to be.


I will contact him when he returns from vacation with some followup questions. One question I have is whether they'll have CableCards available in July. I don't anticipate a need for a CableCard immediately, but if TIVO comes out with an HD-DVR, or if the Sony DVR uses Tivo's interface, I'd almost certainly pick one up.


----------



## BelB64

Jergans-I posted virtually the same news from Bob a week or two ago. I did get a follow up to my question as to whether it was realistic to get new HD stations in the fourth quarter. Bob said they're changing some things and it was a realistic time frame for new HD. You can see my posts a few pages back. He alluded that switching from analog to digital is what is going on. He also said that when TWC renegotiates their MSG and FSNY contracts in total, we will get their HD feeds on the INHD networks. By the way FOX just reported that the METS are not renewing their contract with MSG. I wonder if there will be a new station for the Mets like Yes or if this is just a negotiating point.


----------



## LL3HD

Wow, a response. That's nice.


I agree- TW didn't really give us anything new to chew on.


And yes, it's a shame,

--to get a response from Bob Watson, you have to e mail Glenn Britt.


Look forward to the next round of talks- keep us posted Jergans.


Thanks,

Larry


----------



## perrycampf

Thanks for the outreach efforts. In the next round, perhaps we could inquire as to whether the holdup for ESPN-HD is purely bandwidth or if there are still other sticking points (cost, etc.) in the negotiations. Does anyone know the answer to this?


Thanks again,

dpc


----------



## jergans




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by perrycampf_
> *Thanks for the outreach efforts. In the next round, perhaps we could inquire as to whether the holdup for ESPN-HD is purely bandwidth or if there are still other sticking points (cost, etc.) in the negotiations. Does anyone know the answer to this?
> 
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> dpc*



Time Warner doesn't carry ESPNHD anywhere. That's a national TWC issue, rather than a TWCNYC issue, which is why I didn't post anything.


No one really knows what's going on with TWC and ESPNHD. TWC and Disney/ESPN have a long history of bad feelings toward each other. Remember when TWCNYC took ABC off the air in the summer of 1999?


----------



## MikeNY718




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jergans_
> *Remember when TWCNYC took ABC off the air in the summer of 1999?*



Actually, it was the spring of 2000.


----------



## jergans




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by MikeNY718_
> *Actually, it was the spring of 2000.*



You're right. And I usually look stuff up before I post it....


----------



## MikeNY718




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jergans_
> *You're right. And I usually look stuff up before I post it....*



I only remember because it was season finale week on ABC and I was worried about missing some of my favorites. Luckily, there was nothing on Monday night that I wanted to see, and it was back Tuesday.


----------



## dkan24

Quick switch of topics:


Has anyone receieved a firewire enabled box yet? If so, can you report on it.


Does it have 5C working (can you record HBO onto a PC)? Does SD work over it? Are there any menus? Audio problems? How did you get it?


----------



## drew138

There is some discussion on page 53 of this thread RE: firewire enables boxes

Thread Post 


Drew


----------



## bstettin




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dkan24_
> *Has anyone receieved a firewire enabled box yet? If so, can you report on it.
> 
> 
> Does it have 5C working (can you record HBO onto a PC)? Does SD work over it? Are there any menus? Audio problems? How did you get it?*



Yes, I have a SA3250HD with firewire in Brooklyn for about a month now. The person to call at TWCNYC is a very nice lady named Ugwati (that's just a guess at the spelling, but it's pronounced Yoo-gwot-tee) at 212-598-7312. They will not let you pick one up at the customer service center. You need an installation appointment, and the installer will not give you the box unless you have a DVHS or TV with firewire input.


Haven't tried recording to a PC (and DO NOT tell TWCNYC that you plan to), but I do record via firewire to a JVC 30K DVHS. All HD channels recordable except Discovery, due to some encoding error that will supposedly be fixed by an upcoming software update.


Biggest problem is audio dropouts on playback. JVC tells me it's because my DVHS needs a firmware upgrade, so I will be shipping the unit to NJ for that soon.


SD channels & on-screen menus do not come through the firewire port.


----------



## dkan24

It looks like I won't be able to get one as I don't have a firewire enabled TV or DVHS.


Without SD or on-screen menus, Firewire seems pretty pointless to me.


And I will not go back to tape.


----------



## anthonymoody

There's a LONG thread about the 3250 in the HDTV recording forum, started by Alan of AVS. Not limited to NYC of course, but interesting to read the experiences of people trying this box...


TM


PS - Jergans thanx for posting Bob's response. Personally I don't fault him for making the distinction being planning on/anticipating doing something versus actually doing it. As we know, especially in this town, **** happens


----------



## Mobert

Does anyone know what the Fox Channel on chan 705 is? I know it's not true HD 1080i or 720p? So does anyone know what it is? it sure looks better then 480i


----------



## DJ Frustration

I was wondering the same about 705. Has this been on our lineup for a while and am I having a senior moment or is this channel new?


----------



## Maurice2

When will we be able to watch the Yankees in HD?


----------



## Mobert

No 705 isn't new, but it doesn't seem to be "True" HD either. Not sure what it is exactly.


----------



## Bassman134

My TV identifies the signal on 705 as 480P when my Pace box is set for Passthru


----------



## vlapietra

Yup. It's Fox 'widescreen' aka 480p.

Supposedly Fox will start broadcasting in 720p this Fall.


----------



## pciav




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Mobert_
> *Does anyone know what the Fox Channel on chan 705 is? I know it's not true HD 1080i or 720p? So does anyone know what it is? it sure looks better then 480i*



TWC-NYC broadcasts Fox Ch. 705 as 480i, not 480p.


I had the 3510HD set to output whatever it receives via component (480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i) and Fox Ch. 705 was and is still sent out by TWC as 480i. Now that I use DVI, the 3510HD converts to 480p as 480i is not supported via DVI.


Come the fall, 720p will be welcomed assuming there is enough bandwidth...


----------



## bstettin




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dkan24_
> *Without SD or on-screen menus, Firewire seems pretty pointless to me.
> 
> 
> And I will not go back to tape.*



No doubt, firewire-to-DVHS wouldn't cut it as a primary time shifting method. But until the HD-DVR comes out, it is the only way to record HD from cable. I use a Tivo to record SD, DVHS to record HD. Not pointless at all.


On-Screen Menus are still viewable when you watch direct from the cable box to the TV. If your TV has 2 HD inputs, connect one directly to the SA3250HD, and the other to the DVHS. Use the latter to watch tapes, the former to watch live HD, and you'll still get your menus.


As for the inconvenience and bulkiness of tape, I can't disagree. But you know what I "will not go back to"? Watching shows and movies when the network schedulers tell me to. If you can live without the ability to archive the stuff you record (a deal-breaker for me), it certainly makes sense to wait a few months for the HD-DVR to come out. And eventually we'll have HD-DVRs with built-in HD-DVD recorders, so we'll all be able to retire our VCRs forever.


----------



## QMAN71

Is anybody else getting channel 705 broadcasting 720P right now? Scream 2 is on, it is not widescreen and my Pace box is reporting 720P.


EDIT: I just noticed this thread in HDTV Programming discussing this.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by QMAN71_
> *Is anybody else getting channel 705 broadcasting 720P right now? Scream 2 is on, it is not widescreen and my Pace box is reporting 720P.
> *



WABC is definitely _broadcasting_ in 720p tonight. I have both TWCNYC and OTA. The OTA receiver identifies the incoming signal on Ch. 7-1 as being "Dolby Digital HD 720p." Which is not, of course, to say that TWCNYC is retransmitting a 720p signal.


----------



## QMAN71

I was actually referring to FOX 705, but speaking of ABC, the hockey finals look great in HD.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by QMAN71_
> *I was actually referring to FOX 705, but speaking of ABC, the hockey finals look great in HD.*



My mistake. I meant to refer to Fox (Ch. 5-1) and for some stupid reason substituted WABC. 5-1 is 720p tonight.


----------



## pciav

Confirmed in Queens...Channel 705 is upconverted to 720p. At least we know there will be no out of bandwidth excuse for losing Fox...


----------



## anthonymoody

Hmmm that's a small bit of good news, or at least absence of bad news







.


TM


----------



## dkan24

We better get the Giants in HD when the season starts!


----------



## Maurice2

What about the Yankees?


----------



## cinemagotham

Belmont's gonna be in HDTV today on NBC at 5:30. Go Smarty Jones!


----------



## almazza

Hi,


When the TW channels aren't broadcasting their prime content in 1080i or 720p, what are they broadcasting in? For example now that the hockey game is over on 707, there are black bars on the side if the news.


Also, what does the Pioneer box do with a 720p signal (707 for example) Does it upconvert it to 1080i, or is it my TV doing it?


Thanks


Adam


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by almazza_
> *Hi,
> 
> 
> When the TW channels aren't broadcasting their prime content in 1080i or 720p, what are they broadcasting in? For example now that the hockey game is over on 707, there are black bars on the side if the news.
> 
> 
> Also, what does the Pioneer box do with a 720p signal (707 for example) Does it upconvert it to 1080i, or is it my TV doing it?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Adam*



Adam --


The *signals* broadcast by the HDTV stations carried by TWC are *always* either 720p or 1080i, even when the resolution or aspect-ratio of a program isn't HD or 16:9. The black (or gray) sidebars become a part of the picture when the content is a standard-definition 5:4 program. There are also many programs that have a 16:9 aspect-ratio but are SD not HD, including many movies and, for now, much that's on Ch. 705. Put differently, broadcasters don't down-shift their signals when the content isn't HD or wide-screen.


The Pioneer 3510HD box does with signals whatever the user configures it to do (so long as its component outputs are being used). By pressing the SETTINGS button on the remote control (and then entering the MORE SETTINGS and OUTPUT FORMATS menus), the user can specify which output format(s) (s)he wants it to deliver from among the four possibilities (480i, 480p, 720p and 1080i). Those options aren't available when the DVI output is being used. The conversion from one format to another is called "scaling." Almost all HDTVs have the ability to scale any of the possible formats to their native resolution. Some users prefer to let the TV do the scaling; others want the cable box to do it. My own HDTV, for example, has a native resolution of 720p and will convert any non-720p signal to that resolution. I prefer to have all scaling done by my Pioneer box, however (and have configured it to output only a 720p signal) because my TV's manufacturer recommends having all format-conversions done at that level before the incoming digital signal is converted to analog for transmission over the component output.


----------



## almazza

Thanks for the info. I'm using the DVI output, any idea what it'll output for that? I'm guessing 1080i, because I have a Panasonic 47WX53, which to my understanding, can't convert an incoming 720p to it's native 1080i.


Thanks


Adam


----------



## drew138

Cablevision announced today that they added ESPN HD and ESPN Deportes (spanish espn) to their line up.


Beat to the punch again!


Drew


----------



## LL3HD

That's swell...


...well at least we have ABC HD.. Ha! they can't say that.

NBA championship in HD.. look at us.


----------



## jergans

I'm hoping you guys can help me out:


Do any of you have a problem when using the guide with the Pioneer 3510 (using component) on channels 707 and (now) 705?


In the past, when I used the guide on 707, occasionally the box would freak out. Basically, half the screen would turn yellow, the other half gray. I'd have to reset the box to fix this problem. The other day, this started with 705.


My thought was this: FOX and ABC broadcast in 720p, the guide must be in something else, causing the box to fritz out from time to time.


I have a Sammy DLP, so yesterday I set the box to only output 720p, assuming that would fix the problem. Previously I had the box sending 480p, 720p and 1080i. Unfortunately, that hasn't solved the problem. Actually, I've had the box fritz out on 704 and 706 today, which did not happen before I adjusted the outputs.


Has anyone else had this problem? Or do I have a flaky box?


On another note, what's the CURRENT view on DVI quality? A few months ago people thought there wasn't much of a difference between DVI and component. I know TWC and Pioneer have pushed some software updates in recent months. Has this improved quality through DVI?


Thanks!


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jergans_
> *I'm hoping you guys can help me out:
> 
> 
> Do any of you have a problem when using the guide with the Pioneer 3510 (using component) on channels 707 and (now) 705?
> 
> 
> In the past, when I used the guide on 707, occasionally the box would freak out. Basically, half the screen would turn yellow, the other half gray. I'd have to reset the box to fix this problem. The other day, this started with 705.
> 
> 
> My thought was this: FOX and ABC broadcast in 720p, the guide must be in something else, causing the box to fritz out from time to time.
> 
> 
> I have a Sammy DLP, so yesterday I set the box to only output 720p, assuming that would fix the problem. Previously I had the box sending 480p, 720p and 1080i. Unfortunately, that hasn't solved the problem. Actually, I've had the box fritz out on 704 and 706 today, which did not happen before I adjusted the outputs.
> 
> 
> Has anyone else had this problem? Or do I have a flaky box?
> 
> 
> On another note, what's the CURRENT view on DVI quality? A few months ago people thought there wasn't much of a difference between DVI and component. I know TWC and Pioneer have pushed some software updates in recent months. Has this improved quality through DVI?
> 
> 
> Thanks!*



Jergans --


I, too, have a Sammy DLP and a 3510 and haven't seen that problem (my 3510, following a Sammy recommendation, is set to output only 720p). Over the weekend, though, I did occasionally see a different glitch for the first time (perhaps related to the same hypothetical software patch you suspected): When changing to Ch. 704, the screen would split into three parts, each having the same size and position as the three main boxes in the guide. The top two boxes would have identical copies of the upper half of the broadcast image; the wider lower box showed a single, greatly distorted version of the lower part of the image. The problem would go away if I tuned to another channel and came back to 704.


Since I was one of the first to get a 3510 and also to diss its DVI output quality, I'll add a short update. Back then, I suspected that my problem might be due to my having had the Sammy's DVI output calibrated for my DVD player, resulting in a great DVD picture but a less than optimal one from the 3510. After doing some tweaking of the DVI output myself through the TV's service menu, I've achieved a pretty good result, using the 3510, which is now connected via DVI. I find the picture to be noticeably sharper than what I see using component. I'm having the TV professionally recalibrated next month to tune the DVI output more finely for TV watching and the component outputs more finely for the DVD player.


Finally, I have OTA in addition to cable (my apartment has full views of all three midtown HD antenna masts), and, when viewing broadcast HD, I often switch over to OTA, which, to my eyes, is slightly preferable to the output of the 3510. I'm using my OTA receiver's DVI output, at 720p, (leading to a DVI switcher). For now, there's not much OTA DTV that isn't duplicated by TWCNYC (just WPIX-HD and the multicasted SD subchannels of the other stations), but the variety should improve if and when the infamous ESB "combiner" becomes operational.


----------



## csundbom

jergans,


You are not alone. I have the exact same problem. It crashes the 3510 in the manner you described whenever you access the guide AND the box is currently outputting 720p. Setting the box to convert 1080i to 720p by disabling 1080i as an available format will aggravate this problem and cause a crash on all HD channels. Potential workaround would be to disable 720p, and have the box convert 705 and 707 to 1080i, not sure if that would affect PQ though.


I've resigned myself to live with this until the 8000HD is available in Manhattan.


Thanks!


----------



## kilmar

I have the same yellow/grey problem. Just don't hit guide when watching 707!


----------



## vlapietra




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jergans_
> *I'm hoping you guys can help me out:
> 
> 
> Do any of you have a problem when using the guide with the Pioneer 3510 (using component) on channels 707 and (now) 705?
> 
> 
> In the past, when I used the guide on 707, occasionally the box would freak out. Basically, half the screen would turn yellow, the other half gray. I'd have to reset the box to fix this problem. The other day, this started with 705.
> 
> 
> My thought was this: FOX and ABC broadcast in 720p, the guide must be in something else, causing the box to fritz out from time to time.
> 
> 
> I have a Sammy DLP, so yesterday I set the box to only output 720p, assuming that would fix the problem. Previously I had the box sending 480p, 720p and 1080i. Unfortunately, that hasn't solved the problem. Actually, I've had the box fritz out on 704 and 706 today, which did not happen before I adjusted the outputs.
> 
> 
> Has anyone else had this problem? Or do I have a flaky box?
> 
> 
> On another note, what's the CURRENT view on DVI quality? A few months ago people thought there wasn't much of a difference between DVI and component. I know TWC and Pioneer have pushed some software updates in recent months. Has this improved quality through DVI?
> 
> 
> Thanks!*



I also have a Sammy DLP and I'm having the same problem, but it happens with all the HD channels for me. It's gotten to the point that I don't use the guide or info buttons when I'm on an HD channel. I'll change to a non-HD one first and then press the button. Otherwise I have to unplug the cable box to reset it. I've also had the '3 split screen' problem Manatus described.


I assume you are using component since you are changing the output formats, I'm using DVI. This is my 2nd Pio 3510 and they've both had the same problem. I actually returned the first one for a different reason, it would reboot at random which is a real pain when using TiVo. Unfortunately my 2nd box still has the reboot at random problem also.


I'm starting to think the Sammy doesn't play well with this box.


----------



## questec

I have the Pioneer 3510 connected to my GWIII via DVI, and began experiencing the HD channel guide problem after I exchanged cable boxes for a different reason this past weekend.


----------



## jergans




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by vlapietra_
> *I also have a Sammy DLP and I'm having the same problem, but it happens with all the HD channels for me. It's gotten to the point that I don't use the guide or info buttons when I'm on an HD channel. I'll change to a non-HD one first and then press the button. Otherwise I have to unplug the cable box to reset it. I've also had the '3 split screen' problem Manatus described.
> 
> 
> I assume you are using component since you are changing the output formats, I'm using DVI. This is my 2nd Pio 3510 and they've both had the same problem. I actually returned the first one for a different reason, it would reboot at random which is a real pain when using TiVo. Unfortunately my 2nd box still has the reboot at random problem also.
> 
> 
> I'm starting to think the Sammy doesn't play well with this box.*



This is a box problem, not a Sammy problem.


----------



## Maurice2




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jergans_
> *This is a box problem, not a Sammy problem.*



Definitely. I have it likewise with the 3510. Very annoying. My TV is a Panasonic TH-42PWD6UY. I hope this problem is resolved with the next box.


----------



## kwokpot




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Manatus_
> *Jergans --
> 
> 
> I, too, have a Sammy DLP and a 3510 and haven't seen that problem (my 3510, following a Sammy recommendation, is set to output only 720p). Over the weekend, though, I did occasionally see a different glitch for the first time (perhaps related to the same hypothetical software patch you suspected): When changing to Ch. 704, the screen would split into three parts, each having the same size and position as the three main boxes in the guide. The top two boxes would have identical copies of the upper half of the broadcast image; the wider lower box showed a single, greatly distorted version of the lower part of the image. The problem would go away if I tuned to another channel and came back to 704.
> 
> 
> Since I was one of the first to get a 3510 and also to diss its DVI output quality, I'll add a short update. Back then, I suspected that my problem might be due to my having had the Sammy's DVI output calibrated for my DVD player, resulting in a great DVD picture but a less than optimal one from the 3510. After doing some tweaking of the DVI output myself through the TV's service menu, I've achieved a pretty good result, using the 3510, which is now connected via DVI. I find the picture to be noticeably sharper than what I see using component. I'm having the TV professionally recalibrated next month to tune the DVI output more finely for TV watching and the component outputs more finely for the DVD player.
> 
> *



Manatus: 1st of all I'm glad you FINALLY are seeing better PQ with DVI on your Sammy than with components - I was one of the earlier posters who from the start saw better PQ on my Sammy via DVI than with components - and you seemed not to believe so. In fact, over the months I think the PQ was IMPROVED over DVI.


Second, your glitch with the guide and the screens dividing into 3 screens has occured intermittently for me ever since the begining when hooking up via DVI. It doesn't happen all the time, just occasionally.


----------



## drew138

I also use DVI and love the PQ. No issues with the program guide.


Speaking of the program guide, I noticed this slide on a recent CFO presentation the following :

http://www.timewarner.com/mh_060404/pace/slide9.html 


just to tourture us in NYC with the HDNET channel lineup.


Drew


----------



## DND

Hate to side track from the HD discussion, but I don't have TechTV anymore. Can anyone shed some light on this? Could it be caused by the recent merger between TechTV and G4TV???


----------



## cap_167

I noticed the same thing today also, the channel was available after the merger but for some reason was taken off but I have no idea why either.


----------



## UnixGeek




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by cap_167_
> *I noticed the same thing today also, the channel was available after the merger but for some reason was taken off but I have no idea why either.*



Same here. They even went through the trouble to update the art for the channel banner, and rename the channel in the guide. You wouldn't think they would do that if they weren't planning on carrying the new channel.


At any rate, I imagine that comcast inherited whatever distribution contract techtv had with time warner. I just checked their channel lineup on their website, it's definately gone..


Anyone not at work want to call them up and get the story? I'll be pretty upset if they removed it permanently, that is one of about 12 channels I watch with any regularity at all.


----------



## UnixGeek

Looks like they may have dropped it entirely.

http://forums.g4tv.com/messageview.c...E=&STARTPAGE=1


----------



## John Mason

Happened to catch a crawler on the weather channel saying TWC had dropped techTV and replaced it with the current game channel. TWC here seems to put most of its operational news as crawlers on 72 (S. Manhattan). Immediately tuned to that game channel (105), where they were just wrapping up a review--and still identifying themselves as techTV. (BTW, as an aside, a completely unlisted 'secret' channel can be seen by entering 78 (S. Manhattan). It's the United Nations channel, and it's still weird TWC lists all the Manhattan Neighborhood Network and required city channels and not the U.N.) -- John


----------



## kilmar

OMG, I am soooooo pissed that G4TechTV is gone. I think I'll be looking at alternatives...


----------



## rgrossman

No 105 in Northern Manhattan (or 78).


----------



## DJ Frustration

If G4/TechTV is gone then we've got big problems. I love that channel! Who are the people that make these idiotic decisions at Time Warner NYC.


Seriously, between the lack of HD channels and recent channel decisions, this story is ripe for media coverage!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smitf7

Hi all,


This thread is great. I have a Panny TH-50PHD6UY and I have the Pio HD box from TWCNYC. The box is crappy and I have had to have 3 appointments (next one this saturday) to have it replaced. It reboots on its own and is all aroudn unreliable. My question is what output format should I set my box to all 4 (480i, 480p, 720p and 1080i) or just leave it the way it is at 720p and 1080i. ALso my display, when connected through component video to a source autmoatically goes to 16:9 and will not allow a change of aspect ratio, anyone else have that problem. Finally, a friend of mine has a fujitsu and he can stretch 4:3 HD programming on his display (ABC HD
Thanks.


----------



## DJ Frustration

I wrote the following letter to David Pogue, Technology Journalist at the Times. He wrote a recent article on Voom's service and seemed like the proper contact to share our thoughts. Here is a link to his Voom article http://www.nytimes.com/2004/06/03/te...ts/03stat.html and here is the text of the email I sent him:


David,


As an avid fan of HDTV, I enjoyed your recent article about Voom's service (even though there were some corrections). As a frequent poster to the AVS Forum for High Definition @ Time Warner Cable NYC, I must share with you that there is a huge audience of dissatisfied TWCNYC HD subscribers. Our major complaints are as follows:

* Few customer service reps who are able to answer even the most rudimentary HD-related questions

* The lack of an HD-DVR, which was originally promised (on the TWCNYC website) in the first quarter of 2004

* The slimmest menu of HD programming choices of any TWC affiliate.


We've tried contacting Time Warner associates, but continue to receive the runaround. In your opinion, is there any merit in doing a story on the high price of Time Warner Cable in NYC (one of the biggest markets/cities in the world) compared to the terrible performance subscribers receive? If you're interested in reading more about our feedback, please visit the following forum: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=297592 


Thanks and good luck,


Ethan Shapiro


----------



## alexjohnson




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by cap_167_
> *I noticed the same thing today also, the channel was available after the merger but for some reason was taken off but I have no idea why either.*



Indeed! Yesterday I thought it was just that one in 1,000 times TiVo zaps the channel changes incorrectly, but no - Time Warner Cable in New York City has pulled G4TechTV. They have no plans to bring it back. If you care, you can write to:


Robert watson

Vice-President Programming: New Business and Development

Time Warner Cable

120 E 23rd St Fl 9

New York NY 10010


I certainly will though at this point I don't know whether Comcast jacked up the charge or caprice on that part of TWC that their "competitor" (like we have a choice) now controls the channel. I have DirecTV in my building and this brings me closer to the tipping point - as I have LOS to the ESB it's only the cost of the HDTivo that's keeping me with TWC now that we have no new HD channels till year end (not even having all the broadcast networks is maddening), more delays on the SA-8000HD, and now the loss of one of my favourite channels.


----------



## DND

Found this on the G4 forums,



> Quote:
> Thank for your support fellow TWCNYC Subscribers.
> 
> I just got off the phone with g4's receptionist. According to what she knows thus far...
> 
> They found out about it last night. It is a glitch in Time Warner's systm. No estimated time when it will be fixed but they are working on it.
> 
> Keep calling the G4TECHTV VIEWER HOTLINE @ (800) 839-7880 and leave messages. keep Posting to the forum!
> 
> Keep the updates coming!
> 
> We won't give up until it is back, Keep up the good fight!




TWC says they dropped the channel, a G4 receptionist says its a glitch??


----------



## smitf7

Please check out Cablevisions HDTV channel lineup ( http://www.io.tv/index.jhtml?pageType=hdtv_channels ) and then you will agree with me that TWC stands for The Worst and Crappiest...It is unbelieveable that TWCNYC has the slimmest and crappiest HDTV lineup of everyone. I am not allowed to put a dsih in my baclony otherwise I would had Voom a long time ago. And cablevision foes not serve my area so Iam screwed. Sucks...How can cablevision have all teh premium channels and sposrt channels in HD and all we have is 3 crappy broadcasters, two premium and no sports...Sucks. I wish we could start a petition or something.


----------



## rgrossman

This has been discussed to death in this thread previously. To summarize:


1) TWCNYC is not in competition with Cablevision, or any other cable system.


2) What Cablevision, or any other cable system, including any other TWC system, is doing, has little if any relevence to what TWCNYC can or wants to do.


3) TWCNYC has reached the limit of its bandwidth. It has no room for any more HD channels on its system. The bandwidth cannot be increased in the near future.


4) TWCNYC is working on reassigning some of its current bandwidth to HD, apparently by converting at least some of its analog channels to digital, which uses far less space. They have indicated this will be done by the end of the year (though some people are skeptical of this).


If you want, you can look at my previous posts in this thread for my theories on why Cablevision is different. You can also look at other people's posts about petitions, etc., and my responses as to why I think it's a waste of time and energy.


----------



## LL3HD









LOL,


Rich, how did I know that you'd chime in with your granite supposition.



Ethan,

Great letter to David Pogue. I enjoy reading his weekly column. He has the ability to connect with the teckno-geeks along with the flashing 12 o'clock average Joe. He also seems to be an approachable writer. Hopefully this will start some chatter.



Larry


----------



## UnixGeek




> _Originally posted by smitf7_
> 
> I am not allowed to put a dsih in my baclony otherwise I would had Voom a long time ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe there was a federal law passed that allows you to place a dish up depsite the objections of a co-op board, housing association, or landlord.
> 
> http://www.fcc.gov/mb/facts/otard.html
> 
> 
> Note that are a few restrictions permitted, i.e, you may not be able to install on a fire escape (is that your "balcony"?), but you may be legally entitled to install the dish.
> 
> 
> Good luck.
Click to expand...


----------



## kev1916

I'm new to NYC and currently have TW but I'm going to switch to RCN because they have HD DVR and ESPN HD & HD NET. Curious why others haven't.


----------



## cinemagotham

A lot of people have no choice. You're either wired for one or the other. And that's that. TW has a monopoly on my neighborhood and many others.


----------



## tvuser1

I have TWC. I don't have an HDTV TV. Is there a way to hook up my cable box to my computer so that I can watch HDTV on it. My monitor supports HDTV resolutions, but my regular TV does not. I looked on the other forums, but they talk about capture cards, which I would like to avoid since I have the TWC box. Or maybe I could just output to the computer monitor directly? What do you think?


----------



## DJ Frustration

All,


I got frustrated yesterday and sent a complaint to the Dept. of Information Technology & Telecom of NYC and got the following response. I'm posting my reply to their email from a few minutes ago...



> Quote:
> Mr. Fields,
> 
> 
> Thank You. I'm glad to see that the City of New York values email communication and I appreciate the response. However, I moved to NYC about 3 months ago from Charlotte, NC and I can verify that TWCNYC has the least HDTV channels of all the TWC affiliates. I would love for you to take a look at the AVS Forum specific to Time Warner NYC HDTV. You should be able to read about the HD community's frustration and compare TWC NYC to other affiliates. The forum is located at http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=297592
> 
> 
> Feel free to post any information that would be helpful to the community.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Ethan
> 
> ----- Original Message -----
> 
> From: Fields, Marvin
> 
> To:
> 
> Sent: Friday, June 11, 2004 3:44 PM
> 
> Subject: Cable TV programming
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Mr. Shapiro:
> 
> 
> We are responding to your comments regarding the HDTV channels provided by Time Warner Cable (TW) in New York City. Perhaps you were misinformed; TW systems have been upgraded to state-of-the-art Hybrid Fiber Coax (HFC) 862Mhz bandwidth technology. TW officials have stated that they have more HDTV channels in New York than other TW systems. They indicate that they continue to negotiate with programmers to add more HDTV channels. For your information neither the City, State nor Federal government has regularity authority regarding programming carriage.
> 
> 
> Thank you for using NYC.gov the City's official web site.
> 
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> 
> Marvin Fields
> 
> 
> Executive Director, Franchise Administration
> 
> Department of Information Technology & Telecommunications
> 
> 75 Park Place 9th Fl
> 
> New York, NY 10007
> 
> 212-788-6490
> 
> 
> From: ( )
> 
> Subject: DOITT Cable Complaint cable.0610010022
> 
> 
> Below is the result of your feedback form. It was submitted by
> 
> () on Thursday, June 10, 2004 at 01:00:22
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> This form resides at
> http://www.nyc.gov/html/doitt/html/c...ice_form.shtml
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> fname: ethan
> 
> lname:
> 
> address:
> 
> aptnum:
> 
> city: new york
> 
> state: ny
> 
> zip: 10016
> 
> phone:
> 
> company: twc
> 
> Email:
> 
> programming: y
> 
> upgrade: y
> 
> other: y
> 
> comments: Time Warner New York City lags far behind all other affiliates of Time Warner throughout the United States. Time Warner makes bandwidth excuses for this shortage of High Definition channels but something needs to be done.
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## drew138

Good idea to write to the Franchise Authority. Interesting response. I think it was pretty clear in their response that they were telling you that they couldn't help.


Cablevision is a big believer in HDTV and are probably on the forefront of HD channels. They are also the backers of Voom (HD DBS).


Drew


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drew138_
> *Good idea to write to the Franchise Authority. Interesting response. I think it was pretty clear in their response that they were telling you that they couldn't help.*



I've found that it can be productive to file a complaint with the NYC DOITT when dealing with *some* TWCNYC problems (like the 6 weeks it took to get it to activate the MAC address of a cable modem that I'd bought). Complaints are automatically passed on to TWCNYC, and the company does pay attention to them. But I'm afraid that baying at the moon is a more rewarding activity than complaining to the agency about something, like content, over which it has no jurisdiction.


For anyone wanting it, here's a link to the agency's on-line complaint area: DoITT Cable Complaints


----------



## Mobert




> Quote:
> TW officials have stated that they have more HDTV channels in New York than other TW systems



Can you say [email protected]#&


----------



## DJ Frustration

Marvin recently replied...


I'll take a look at the site. I believe that tw in ny would attempt to have the largest amount of hdtv channels because of the market itself. That's where more hdtv sets are sold. There is definately a differance in programing costs here vs other rural locations. Hdtv is getting there but slowly.


Regards

--------------------------

Sent from my BlackBerry Wireless Handheld


I think he "assumed" that TWCNYC had the most out of all affiliates without actually knowing that they didn't. To be honest, if I hadn't read the forums prior to moving to NYC I would have assumed that NYC had the best lineup too.


----------



## Mobert

Well if he "assumed" that NY's system would have the most HDTV programming, I can not understand why he said that "TW *officials* have *STATED* that they have more HDTV channels in New York than other TW systems"


He also said _Perhaps you were misinformed_... Seems he was misinformed or was just misinforming you without knowing any facts what so ever.


----------



## Mattdoc

New York does have the most HDTV channels if you take the small number of channels offered by Time Warner, and then multiply it by the large number of HDTV sets here. Sadly, we as individual TV owners have the least of all other Time Warner consumers...

Maybe they will soon correct this error







.


----------



## leegeousa

Our Road Runner is out since Saturaday, so is the VOD. Called TWC twice, they don't know when the service will be back (totally unacceptable). Anybody out there has more information?


----------



## shadowbox

Hey all you TWC-NYC complainers--It could be worse. You could have DirecTV or Dish. There HD offerings are truly the worst. No NBC, No ABC, No Fox. HDNet and HD Movies are pretty worthless, except if you watch hockey or you like cheesy local Dallas rock bands. And one thing that TWC-NYC has over Cablevision, the popular SD channels look much better. Cablevision still uses analog feeds of most channels below 100. That means CNN, TNT, MTV, ESPN, VH1, TBS, USA, ComedyC, and many more. I recently moved from NYC to Rockland County (Cablevision) and even with the increased amount of HD programming, I still watch about 60% SD and 40% HD. Analog SD channels on my projector and flat screen displays is basically unwatchable. So I am currently a DirecTV subscriber, but as soon as Cablevision goes all digital I will switch.


Also, interesting to note: the most advanced TWC division is in Hawaii. Why? Because they have a smaller customer base, and their customers are laid back. It's easier for them to implement upgrades and changes to their system. Sounds funny but it's true. NYC is a huge market and very vocal about problems they have. (As witnessed on this forum.) But before I get flamed, I agree that they need to get on the ball. And as far as CV and Comcast not being competition. It's true, except that all these guys know each other. And when they go to conferences they definitely compare notes and want to be the leader. Over all it's good for their bottom line. If they can say they have the best this or that and they are rolling out "blah, blah, blah" before anyone else. It is a huge marketing boost and encourages investment.


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by shadowbox_
> *And one thing that TWC-NYC has over Cablevision, the popular SD channels look much better. Cablevision still uses analog feeds of most channels below 100.
> *



Interesting. The same applies to RCN, at least in S .Manhattan. I never watch RCN's


----------



## twcinsider

They have allocated analog channels 81-93 for removal and reclaim the bandwith for HDTV, VOIP, VOD. Analog Starz! on Channel 92 will be the first to go then the "Metrochoice" channels. This will take several months as a large installed base of CFT2200 STB in Manhattan and Pioneer 9000 STB in Queens and Brooklyn have to be swapped for Digital STB. Estimated completion is Q3 or Q404


----------



## broadwayblue

interesting information twcinsider. if you truly are a TWC insider it will be nice to have you with us. maybe you or someone else can remind me (i'm pretty sure it was posted somewhere in this thread) but how many HD channels could they add if they were to allocate all the bandwidth held by those 13 channels?


----------



## rgrossman

I believe the ratio is about 2 HD channels/analog channel, so that would mean 26 new HD channels.


----------



## MikeNY718

This is now the third time we're hearing chatter that this is in the works, so I am inclined to believe it. It seems they're gradually notifying handfuls of customers at a time, hence why some people are starting to get notices, and others have heard nothing.


About the HD though, I doubt we'll see 26 new channels. Maybe a few, with the rest of the bandwidth going to VOD and other services.


----------



## John Mason

Yes, it's nice to have twcinsider aboard. Hope not too many of those potential ~26 channel slots get permanently allocated to cable telephone and video-on-demand use. There's a long--and growing--list of HD channels that could be added.


BTW, twcinsider, if there's a 'large base' being upgraded to digital converters, any estimate on how much larger the base is of 1-80-only customers remaining (for eliminating all analog)?


Regarding cable phone service, now at some TWC and other MSO locations, does anyone know if this cable phone service avoids some of the outrageous taxes now on telephone bills? Anyone with Vonage or other cable phone service compare taxes with conventional service? Thanks. -- John


----------



## DND




> Quote:
> does anyone know if this cable phone service avoids some of the outrageous taxes now on telephone bills? Anyone with Vonage or other cable phone service compare taxes with conventional service? Thanks. -- John



I do know someone with Vonage and pays $24.99 flat from what he told me. It doesn't have the taxes and other small charges like phones services. Hopefully it stays that way. Would be nice if TWCNYC could offer VOIP.


----------



## Mobert

Interesting, I wonder if with the new laws saying you can "keep" your phone number (this may be only with cell phones not sure) if you could get VOIP and keep your current home phone number.


----------



## DND

With Vonage you are able to keep your phone number, however not all numbers are transferable. Supposedly it takes time for numbers to become transferable.


----------



## John Mason

With Vonage there's an option for keeping your number (see its website). Before dropping RCN's phone service recently (due to taxes) and switching to Verizon/AT&T, I investigated Vonage and believe they had a ~$20 or less basic package. (A bit removed from HDTV, I guess, except it's apparently soon going to compete with how much new HD TWC NYC gives us.) If Vonage and MSOs aren't adding all those telephone-use taxes I can imagine the briefcases of lobbyist money flowing into Congress to change the tax law. -- John


----------



## DND

"With Vonage there's an option for keeping your number (see its website)."


Yes, but apparently not all numbers can be transfered like my own number for instance.


----------



## drew138

I believe VOIP carriers are exempt from charges, but many larger companies choose to collect and remit the taxes to be safe since there is some ambiguity.


Here is a link to TWC-NC site about taxes and other FAQ's re: digitalphone.

http://www.twc-nc.com/digital_phone/...20be%20charged 


TWC has publicly stated that all markets will offer VOIP by the end of 2004. I'm sure the bandwidth re-allocation will partially be consumed by VOIP, however, I would suspect that more HDTV channels are coming this way to-wards year end. I would think that the installation of DigitalPhone in NYC apt's would be a major challenge so I wouldn't be surprised if they choose to roll it out in some odd manner so that they can say to wall street that they deployed it in NYC, but not bear the full burden on dealing with all of the logistical issues with rolling out the service in nyc.


I think the % of analog customers is still approaching 40-50% of all subscribers. The re-claiming of this bandwidth is some long, long, long time away. There may be some options to slowly decrease the channels offered on the analog tier. Perhaps twcinsider could provide some insight. I know that an engineering conference earlier this year was looking at options at deploying d/a converters, but that is still a nightmare.


Also, I agree with mikeny that twcinsider appears to have clear, non-conflicting information about the plans to reclaim the analog spectrum above ch. 80. Welcome and thanks for passing this information along.


Drew


----------



## LL3HD

Check out this article.


It's not specifically TWC related but it's of interest. It's about the new splicing system that Fox will utilize for the "coming soon" Fox HD.

It's relevant to the current talk on this thread regarding bandwidth.


Courtesy of the HD Library web site.

http://www.tvweek.com/technology/061404foxhd.html 



Larry


----------



## drew138

I guess the top brass at TWC, and others in the industry don't think HDTV is a real revenue/profit booster. Article below.


Drew



HDTV: They're Not in It for the Money



By Linda Moss -- Multichannel News, 6/16/2004 5:48:00 PM


New York -- Several top MSO, programming and ad-agency officials said Wednesday that they view HDTV as a cost of doing business, and not a potential profit center.


Specific profitability is lost in the long term, Time Warner Cable executive vice president of programming Fred Dressler said during a Cable & Telecommunications Association for Marketing panel on HDTV here.


Everybody in the beginning was looking at a way to profit from this thing There really isn't a revenue stream there, he added.


His fellow panelist, Dennis Quinn, executive VP of business development for Turner Broadcasting System Inc., referring to Turner Network Television, said that a if programmer is a top-four cable network and holds important sports rights like the National Association for Stock Car Auto Racing and the National Basketball Association, its viewers expect HDTV programming.


It is the price of being a leader long-term, he added.


On the agency side, panelist Tim Hanlon, senior VP of Starcom Mediavest Group, told CTAM attendees that producing HDTV programming is not that much more costly than standard-definition fare. It's a cost of doing business going forward, he added.


Ironically, the CTAM panel was entitled, Leveraging HDTV: Putting Profit in the Picture.


----------



## drew138

Of course, a little press never hurts. I've extracted out the best quote in the article; but the entire article is also presented below. Although I'd say we're looking for more that just 4 additional HD channels......


This is a pretty major development as this was published in a major Cable Industry publication; cover story.

http://www.broadcastingcable.com 


Drew

*Quote:

"Some systems are already feeling crunched, particularly in markets with a large number of broadcast stations. HD cable subscribers in Manhattan, for example, are frustrated that Time Warner Cable doesn't have room for four HD channels in New York City (including Time Warner-owned TNT HD), the biggest market in the country. Cable networks say they're facing similar problems in other markets heavy with broadcast stations that have gone HD. "*


Entire Article:

Cable Operators; Still No Space 85 Billion Dollars Later

500 channels and there's too much going on. But a secret squad of techies is working on the fix.


By John M. Higgins and Ken Kerschbaumer -- Broadcasting & Cable, 6/14/2004


After spending $85 billion rebuilding systems to deliver the vaunted "500-channel" universe, the largest cable companies in the U.S. confront an improbable dilemma: Systems are running out of space.


In addition to high-speed Internet services, movies-on-demand, and new digital networks, cable operators are squeezing in the biggest bandwidth hog: HDTV channels.


The specter of a cable system too choked for space to add services has already jolted the industry's power players into creating a secret organization to avoid a crisis.


Code-named NGNA, for "Next Generation Network Architecture," the project involves the three titans of the industryTime Warner, Comcast, and Coxthat together reach almost 38 million subscribers.


Created last summer, the group has quietly marshaled outside engineers to completely rethink the technology to create more capacity.


So secretive is the NGNA project that many executives in the industry and on Wall Street know little or nothing of it. "What the hell is NGNA?" asked the president of another cable operator, echoing the words of two senior Wall Street analysts.


Nonetheless, NGNA is a red-hot topic among cable-technology suppliers, who say that the changes the group is seeking could transform cable systems in the same way that the use of fiber optics did. The hybrid fiber/coax architecture proved to be reliable and flexible and allowed cable operators to offer many services they hadn't originally envisioned.


Industry executives familiar with NGNA are bound by non-disclosure agreements and would not detail discussions for the record. What they describe privately is an effort in which increasing capacity is just part of the mission. Operators are fundamentally rethinking dozens of critical functions at a cable system and mulling everything from new encrypting strategies to set-top boxes that can be dramatically upgraded by simply uploading software.


Even the most fundamental aspects of how cable operators deliver TV signals could be changedall in an effort to squeeze more space out of the wires they own. Instead of offering hundreds of channels at once, cable operators might conceivably offer "switched video," treating every channel the way systems treat VOD movies; sending one digital packet at a time.


Executives at the three companies acknowledge the NGNA projectfirst disclosed by CED magazinebut decline to offer details. The executives say only that the effort will ride on existing fiber and that the group's plan does not call for tearing up the system and replacing trunks, as the fiber upgrades did.


"We're not going to rebuild our plant; we don't think we need to," says Dallas Clement, a senior vice president at Cox Communications. "We think there are lots of levers, lots of creative ideas out there that can continue to make our plant very competitive and very relevant."


At the moment, plain old analog channels take up the most space. Two-thirds of the capacity of most cable systems is sucked up by transmitting 80 or so basic, pay, and pay-per-view channels as analog signals. One answer NGNA is pondering: If every customer were given a digital cable boxan expensive proposition for cable companiesall the channels could be digitally compressed into a tenth of the space. That would essentially triple the amount of space available for other services.


While the 500-channel proclamation has been widely derided over the years, the cable industry has delivered on that promise, and much more. From a single wire snaking into the home, cable subscribers can get Web radio, cheap telephone service, and The Sopranos on-demand.


The problemas cable operators have come to recognizeis that TV's digital future requires far more bandwidth than first envisioned. Many of the 500 channels, for example, will command far more space when they transition to high-definition TV. The sharp picture quality requires more data, which takes up more space. And some major markets have more than a dozen broadcast stations, which are all going digital.


Some systems are already feeling crunched, particularly in markets with a large number of broadcast stations. HD cable subscribers in Manhattan, for example, are frustrated that Time Warner Cable doesn't have room for four HD channels in New York City (including Time Warner-owned TNT HD), the biggest market in the country. Cable networks say they're facing similar problems in other markets heavy with broadcast stations that have gone HD.


Still, operators have lots of ways to cope with the capacity problem in the short term, such as "reclaiming" analog channel slots. For example, to reclaim analog slots used by pay channels, a system could give only those subscribers digital boxes, then compress them digitally to free up space.


"Bandwidth is not an inhibitor at this point," says Mark Cuban, the billionaire founder of HD-programming startup HDNet. "In about five years, it could be a huge issue."


But the search for a long-term solution prompted the creation of NGNA. The effort emerged last year among top engineers at the three cable companies, which together reach two-thirds of the nation's cable subscribers. After much discussion with peers in the telecom and computer industry, they moved to galvanize a campaign to marshal their ideas.


What equipment companies find remarkable is that the cable operators are inviting so many of them in at the beginning of the process. Typically, cable operators tell vendors, " 'Here's the architecture we want. Bid on it,'" says an executive with one company involved in the NGNA process. "Here, it's 'What do you think our network should be?'"


In March, the companies invited executives from 60 vendors to Phoenix. More than 100 people sat in a Hyatt Regency ballroom for five hours as cable executives on stage detailed how they see the future network. Much of the discussion centered on a device that's key to cable's future, dubbed the "outlet digital adapter."


The device would allow cable operators to take their systems completely digital cheaply. Right now, digital boxes, at around $130 apiece, are too expensive to install in every subscriber's home. Executives say a new digital adapter that will display digital signals on ordinary TV sets could be simple and cheap, $35-$50.


The NGNA process has changed the minds of many engineers already. Initially, some cable operators thought that the low-end digital adapter would be pretty dumb. Operators now see it as smart enough for a remote control and an on-screen menu, letting subscribers use VOD systems. Comcast, in particular, wants to offer some free on-demand programming to every customer.


Committees of engineers are collaborating on various sections of a major report due out sometime this summer. "It would be great to see it in July," says one cable executive involved in the project. "I'd be disappointed to see it in early September."


Some elements of the plan could start appearing as early as two years from now, while the most sweeping affects could take five to seven years.


One senior industry engineer notes that cable operators primarily envisioned fiber in the late 1980s as a way to improve cable's reliability; the design unexpectedly enabled many new products that are driving the industry today.


"Every time you advance the technology," says the engineer, "you find that the benefits are broader than what you thought."


----------



## rgrossman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drew138_
> *I guess the top brass at TWC, and others in the industry don't think HDTV is a real revenue/profit booster.*



From the start HDTV has been driven by the TV manufacturers, who are the only ones making money off of it.


The only way the broadcasters signed on was that they were _given_ new broadcast spectrum, and the right to multicast on it. Maybe someday they'll have to give back their old slots. For the content producers, the networks, and the cable companies it was mostly just an added expense, with little if any extra revenue to cover it.


----------



## drew138

Agreed.


----------



## randymac88

Originally posted by drew138


I guess the top brass at TWC, and others in the industry don't think HDTV is a real revenue/profit booster.


*They won't necessarily profit from the HD feed itself. But, they COULD profit from the value proposition that having a full suite of HD channels brings to the consumer - a la cablevision. Problem is, at least in NYC, there's very little competition. For example, I'd bet many of us (or at least, myself) would switch over to RCN if we could, solely for their superior HD lineup.


----------



## DJ Frustration

I would switch to RCN in a heartbeat. Funny, I thought I was moving to the best city in the world when I got here from Charlotte. Who would have known that TWC would be so late to the game with HD.


----------



## vlapietra




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DJ Frustration_
> *I would switch to RCN in a heartbeat. Funny, I thought I was moving to the best city in the world when I got here from Charlotte. Who would have known that TWC would be so late to the game with HD.*



You *did* move to the best city in the world. It just doesn't have the best HD lineup!


----------



## anthonymoody

Couple things...


1) I definitely agree that the likelihood of getting 26 HD channels added is nil. My guess/hope is 6-8.


2) SeaChange Intl (Nasd: SEAC - disclaimer I own this stock) which supplies most of the back end infrastructure for most of the VOD systems deployed by the largest cable companies, just announced an HD capable upgrade to their product line. In the announcement it wasn't clear what, if anything, needed to be done by carriers to allow for the upgrade (i.e. would they have to buy/deploy new hardware or if it could be upgraded remotely via software), but in any case I take this as really good news.


3) FWIW my uncle got the Cablevision phone service in Westchester and he pulled the plug (literally) and went back to Verizon b/c the service was abysmal. Said it felt like running Windoze 3.1 on his phones







Got a dial tone only about 50% of the time (really)...YMMV of course.


4) WELCOME TWCinsider...if you are really a TWCinsider







And thanks for the info...please keep it coming.


TM


----------



## jergans




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by anthonymoody_
> 
> SeaChange Intl (Nasd: SEAC - disclaimer I own this stock) which supplies most of the back end infrastructure for most of the VOD systems deployed by the largest cable companies, just announced an HD capable upgrade to their product line. In the announcement it wasn't clear what, if anything, needed to be done by carriers to allow for the upgrade (i.e. would they have to buy/deploy new hardware or if it could be upgraded remotely via software), but in any case I take this as really good news.
> 
> 
> [/b]



Well, if TWCNYC introduces some kind of HD-VOD service soon, that'll make for a tough choice should Tivo introduce a CableCARD compatible DVR. If you use a CableCARD box rather than the TWCNYC box, you lose VOD, right? Of course, neither HD-VOD nor a CableCARD HDTivo exist...


TM, isn't it time to change your signature? Jeter's hitting .420 in June with an OBP of .490. All he needed to get well was a few visits from the O's and their "pitchers."


----------



## anthonymoody

jergans,

Yeah to my knowledge v1.0 cablecard is one-way, so no VOD. Supposedly v2.0 (which likely wont appear on the market for a bit...) will be bidirectional and allow VOD and other interactive capabilities.


As for my signature...yeah someone else mentioned that to me too. Thing is, I made that my signature the day before he started hitting (really!). Prior to that, I'd made my signature something like "Ok Yankees fans, is it time to panic yet?" when they were 8 - 11. So maybe now I should make it something like "Should we be worried about Brown's back?" or "How come Giambi is hitting .250 again?"










TM


----------



## cap_167

Is it just me or is channel 705 not working for everyone else. For some it didn't want to show any picture today; the screen was black. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## PedroBlanco

Yes, I saw the same problem. Had to use channel 005...


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by cap_167_
> *Is it just me or is channel 705 not working for everyone else. For some it didn't want to show any picture today; the screen was black. Anyone else have this problem?*



This isn't a TWCNYC problem: WNYW-DT has been on and off the air (mainly off) for the past several days.


----------



## anthonymoody

Hey Manatus I just noticed your location. I'm in the WV too...just off Abingdon Square...you?


TM


----------



## cinemagotham

Gah! The digital cable is freaking out so bad. We're not going to be able to watch the stupid second part of Salems Lot. What gives? TWC is really ticking me off!



ETA: Wheee!! never mind. I just took a splitter off the line and it works fine.


Now, ask me what I think of not getting TNT in HD


----------



## drew138

Fox 705 was still blank/black screen last night. I was hoping to catch The Casino in widescreen. I read an article that Mark Burnett decided to tape the reality show in HD, but ironically couldn't show it in HD on fox until they make the switch.


Is everyone having the 705 Fox black out?


Thanks


Drew


----------



## kwokpot

UWS here, and yes, 705 was blacked out last night. 706 was blacked out for me too over the weekend, until it came back yesterday - but it was unwatchable due to breakups and pixelation.


----------



## Maurice2

705 was blacked out again last night. 706 has been fine every evening.


----------



## walkman666

Wow, just discovered this forum after spending some time on the AVS CRT and DVD forums. Now that I got my two HDTVs and my zenith dvd player, it's time to move to this forum which will cater to my HD needs being a TWC customer in NYC.


So far, I've learned that tonight I'm going to make a second video connection from my pioneer 3510HD to my new Toshiba 34hFX83 via S-Video to see if I can get improved standard cable reception on my non-HD channels. I may do the same with my second HD connection in the bedroom with my new Zenith C27V36.


I also learned why I cannot adjust the scaling or output -- I use a DVI cable. So, I ordered yet another component cable from Ram Electronics and will try that out, for comparison and for control of the scaling.


Third, I learned that TWC HD programming is weak relative to other cable companies, and that RCN's is better. Interesting. I *do* fortunately have the choice of switching within my coop. As a matter of fact, I have switched twice already: From TWC to RCN back to TWC. I switched to RCN when they were babes because they were much cheaper, then I switched back to TWC cos RCN's cable modem is slooooooooooow and I wanted the same provider for both cable and internet. Now, perrrrrrrhaps I want TWC for internet and RCN for cable? It'll cost me though, that I know. I think I'll try waiting TWC out a bit for this new HD-DVR box and additional HD programming. I've not had this stuff for but a month now and do not have the same level of suffering as the rest of the more experienced HDTV-TWCNYC users here.


Thanks everyone for the active forum that is "so close to home".


Living and working in NYC,

- walkman


----------



## cinemagotham

Make sure you come back with the results of the S-video test.


And the no adjustments over DVI thing is really annoying. I'm using component because of it.


----------



## randymac88

Interesting about the adjustments and the DVI. I currently use DVI, and don't really know what you're talking about. Can someone point me to the thread or explain to me what I'm missing?


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by walkman666_
> *Wow, just discovered this forum after spending some time on the AVS CRT and DVD forums. Now that I got my two HDTVs and my zenith dvd player, it's time to move to this forum which will cater to my HD needs being a TWC customer in NYC.
> 
> 
> So far, I've learned that tonight I'm going to make a second video connection from my pioneer 3510HD to my new Toshiba 34hFX83 via S-Video to see if I can get improved standard cable reception on my non-HD channels. I may do the same with my second HD connection in the bedroom with my new Zenith C27V36.
> 
> 
> I also learned why I cannot adjust the scaling or output -- I use a DVI cable. So, I ordered yet another component cable from Ram Electronics and will try that out, for comparison and for control of the scaling.
> 
> 
> Third, I learned that TWC HD programming is weak relative to other cable companies, and that RCN's is better. Interesting. I do fortunately have the choice of switching within my coop. As a matter of fact, I have switched twice already: From TWC to RCN back to TWC. I switched to RCN when they were babes because they were much cheaper, then I switched back to TWC cos RCN's cable modem is slooooooooooow and I wanted the same provider for both cable and internet. Now, perrrrrrrhaps I want TWC for internet and RCN for cable? It'll cost me though, that I know. I think I'll try waiting TWC out a bit for this new HD-DVR box and additional HD programming. I've not had this stuff for but a month now and do not have the same level of suffering as the rest of the more experienced HDTV-TWCNYC users here.
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for the active forum that is "so close to home".
> 
> 
> Living and working in NYC,
> 
> - walkman*



Having been an RCN customer for 3+ years before recently moving and switching to Time Warner I would say don't go back. RCN has a few additional channels which are nice (ESPN, HDNet, etc), but you have to pay for them - still I would obviously do it. However, given how crappy I found their customer service (you would call to ask them to bring a certain type of box and they would mysteriously have no record of any conversation) and the fact that the company is now bankrupt I would guess that the likelihood of getting new innovative products/services is slim to none. Their HD DVR is the perfect example. Their first DVR just happened to be an HD DVR - sounds great, right? Unfortunately the UI was horrible and everytime I tried to record something in HD it would lock up - I'd try to rewind and it wouldn't stop - you would have to unplug the box. So what's the point? I can't see things getting better.


That being said, it's pretty insane that we don't get ESPN HD on Time Warner. I understand ESPN is expensive, blah, blah but c'mon - HD was made for sports and what better channel to watch it in than ESPN.


----------



## walkman666

Thanks EricScott, that's all I needed to read to confirm that I did not want to go back to RCN. My experience with their cable modem and service was poor, and you have reinforced my lack of confidence.


cinemagotham, nice to read you again. I remember your moniker from the dvb-318 thread, right? I'll let you know what I see.


randymac88: I read on this very thread, and with the great links here for key manuals for the Pioneer Voyager 3510HD that I could not find *anywhere* (except in *this* thread, thanks all!) that adjusting the scaling (480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i) is only do-able if you use a component video connection in lieu of a DVI connection. The DVI connection, and correct me if I'm wrong all, is auto set for 1080i , and the rest will be up to your TV. Again folks, please correct me I'm wrong on the scaling features/connections for the voyager 3510HD.


cheers, - walkman


----------



## cinemagotham

I don't remember what the problem was with DVI from the 3510 but it prevented me from using Zoom which I find valuable when watching pillarboxed 4:3 material on an HD channel. I use the component for the cable and DVI for the 318 (yup, that's me!)


However, the idea of going S-video for non-HD CADTV intrigues me. I'm really fed up with the soft look of the non-HD channels. I realize that this is probably a TV issue and not a cable issue, but anything that would improve it would be great! Watching Angel or Salem's Lot in Blur-O-Vision (tm) because TWCNYC can't be bothered to get WB or TNT in HD is a drag, especially for $100 smackeroos a month.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by walkman666_
> *Thanks EricScott, that's all I needed to read to confirm that I did not want to go back to RCN. My experience with their cable modem and service was poor, and you have reinforced my lack of confidence.
> *



Actually RCN's cable modem has dramatically improved and is now really fast - they claim to offer 5mbps download speeds - but previously I agree it was painfully slow.



> Quote:
> *
> 
> randymac88: I read on this very thread, and with the great links here for key manuals for the Pioneer Voyager 3510HD that I could not find anywhere (except in this thread, thanks all!) that adjusting the scaling (480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i) is only do-able if you use a component video connection in lieu of a DVI connection. The DVI connection, and correct me if I'm wrong all, is auto set for 1080i , and the rest will be up to your TV. Again folks, please correct me I'm wrong on the scaling features/connections for the voyager 3510HD.
> 
> 
> cheers, - walkman*



No - the DVI connection should pass through the native resolution of each channel - so ABC will be 720p, NBC will be 1080i. Then your set handles the scaling to its native resolution.


I actually spent a fair amount of time the past few days doing some side by side comparisons with two Pioneer 3510's on my new Samsung HLP. I had one box hooked up via DVI and the 2nd box hooked up with component (I tried setting the output format to 720p only to match the native resolution of my set and also tried outputting all of the formats). The results really varied by channel but overall I liked the DVI the best. On the 720p channels, DVI looked incredible. On the 1080i channels it was more of a toss up with Component winning on HBO and Showtime (more vibrant colors) and DVI winning on CBS, NBC and Discovery. It was really tough deciding which was best and I will probably have some other people give me 2nd opinions but I can assure you that DVI outputs the native resolution of each channel (my Samsung displays the signal that is being input).


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by walkman666_
> *So far, I've learned that tonight I'm going to make a second video connection from my pioneer 3510HD to my new Toshiba 34hFX83 via S-Video to see if I can get improved standard cable reception on my non-HD channels. I may do the same with my second HD connection in the bedroom with my new Zenith C27V36.
> 
> 
> I also learned why I cannot adjust the scaling or output -- I use a DVI cable. So, I ordered yet another component cable from Ram Electronics and will try that out, for comparison and for control of the scaling.*



With your setup -- two _analogue_ TVs, I suspect that you're going to be best-off avoiding the use of DVI connections to your two STBs, for all sources, but especially analogue SD channels (which will have to go through two harmful format conversions --from analogue to digital and back to analogue if you're using DVI). I'd suggest using component for HD and, perhaps, S-Video for SD.


----------



## walkman666

Thanks Cinemagotham, EricScott and Manatus. Your input is appreciated.


Cinemagotham: I read it elsewhere in this long thread -- some folks found noticeable improvements using the S-Video (or even composite video, hard to believe) on their standard cable channels over/above DVI. So, what the heck, I have an S-Video cable in a box at home, I'll plug it in and see what happens. I may not get to it tonight -- Primus at Radio City beckons.


EricScott: Very cool information you provide with your side by side test, and it's interesting to read that RCN has improved their cable modem rates. If they were not an unviable company (bankrupt?) and did not have the reported problems you state about their HD-recorders, I'd then contemplate making the switch back.


Manatus: I am confused, you say I have two _analogue_ sets. What does that mean? I thought both of my HDTV monitors were digital TVs. Is that not correct? I understand your point about conversions, but -- and I'll admit I'm no technical expert here -- do not understand why those conversions apply to me. Is it because my TVs are CRTs that they are analogue? And if so, why do these two TVs even have DVI connections if they were detract from the image?


Again, these questions are for me to understand (and not to challenge). I seek knowledge.


- walkman


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by walkman666_
> *Manatus: I am confused, you say I have two analogue sets. What does that mean? I thought both of my HDTV monitors were digital TVs. Is that not correct? I understand your point about conversions, but -- and I'll admit I'm no technical expert here -- do not understand why those conversions apply to me. Is it because my TVs are CRTs that they are analogue? And if so, why do these two TVs even have DVI connections if they were detract from the image?*



Walkman --


I majored in English Lit. not Electrical Engineering, but it's my understanding --always subject to correction-- that all CRT TVs are analogue devices -- that's the nature of the beast.


----------



## walkman666

Thanks Manatus. I'm not sure post #1337 is applicable/accurate to me, so I'll take your input and consider going component on both of my new HDTV monitors. I don't think these sets are analogue, the literature all over their manuals, etc. says "digital." Check this link to see the definition of a digital TV (it has nothing to do with the tube):

Digital TVs Defined 


Now, I have to admit, I do know more than I what I have led on: my dad was a TV repairman for 25 years. I grew up with TVs everywhere, all over the place, but alas, I did not inherit his mechanical aptitude nor his inclination to want to create, destroy or fix televisions or other apparati. I just learned, through repeated watching of working, broken and "testers" to sit there and watch the darn things. Still, I know enough to be dangerous, and am good at connecting the wires, D'OH!.


Given this, are there still implications for making DVI vs. component connections using the Pioneer Voyager 3510HD and CRT-based HDTV monitors (such as the two I have)?


thx, - walkman


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by walkman666_
> *Thanks Manatus. I'm not sure post #1337 is applicable/accurate to me, so I'll take your input and consider going component on both of my new HDTV monitors. I don't think these sets are analogue, the literature all over their manuals, etc. says "digital." Check this link to see the definition of a digital TV (it has nothing to do with the tube):
> 
> Digital TVs Defined
> 
> 
> Now, I have to admit, I do know more than I what I have led on: my dad was a TV repairman for 25 years. I grew up with TVs everywhere, all over the place, but alas, I did not inherit his mechanical aptitude nor his inclination to want to create, destroy or fix televisions or other apparati. I just learned, through repeated watching of working, broken and "testers" to sit there and watch the darn things. Still, I know enough to be dangerous, and am good at connecting the wires, D'OH!.
> 
> 
> Given this, are there still implications for making DVI vs. component connections using the Pioneer Voyager 3510HD and CRT-based HDTV monitors (such as the two I have)?
> 
> 
> thx, - walkman*



I won't belabor the point, Walkman, but CRTs are inherently analogue devices, even when they can accept digital signals and, for advertising purposes, are called "digital televisions." As a respondent in another forum fielding a similar question put it, "DVI will not necessarily bring you better picture quality than component video (analogue connection). Your TV is a CRT-based RPTV that is analogue in it's final stage, so the digital signal does get converted back to analogue, unlike pixel based TVs like LCD, DLP, Plasma, etc." Or, as another authority puts it, "DVI may provide a superior picture when viewed on a fixed pixel display (like LCD, DLP, Plasma, LCoS) since these are digital displays, so the signal remains digital "all the way". CRT-based TVs are analogue, therefore a superior picture is less likely on HD inputs since the D/A conversion must take place somewhere in the chain."


----------



## walkman666

Got it, Manatus. Makes good technical sense. I stand corrected.


thx, - walkman


----------



## walkman666

Cinemagotham. I did in fact get the opportunity to test the S-Video connection on standard cable channels vs. DVI last night. What I found was compelling: Basically, the DVI is a better choice for the High Def channels because I can calibrate settings (color, brightness, etc) and save them for that input separately from any other input. And the picture looks stunning to me. However, these calibration settings for the HD channels on the DVI input do not result in a great picture on the standard channels.


So, using the S-Video as a different input, I calibrated different settings for the standard cable channels and found those settings with the S-Video connection to be superior in pic quality to the DVI-based settings I had calibrated for the HD channels.


My Toshiba allows me to have unique settings for each of the 7 inputs. I realize not all TV sets allow unique settings for each input. So for me, with my Tosh 34HFX83, it makes sense to have two separate lines running from my Pioneer Voyager 3510HD to my television:


1. S-Video, with unique calibration for standard channels

2. DVI, with unique calibration for HD channels


I'll thus use the S-Video input for standard channel viewing and the DVI input for HD channel viewing. [If, of course, there was a way to have separate calibrations within the same input (i.e. "DVI-1" with unique calibrated settings for HD channels and "DVI-2" with unique and different calibrated settings for standard channels), I would do that, but that is not the case.]


I will also try using a component connection instead of the DVI connection as an A-B test to see which I prefer (and to see if having control over the output aspect ratio is value-added...).


- walkman


----------



## DJ Frustration

TWC NYC HDTV Thought of the Day...


Out of a total of 18+ commonly available HDTV channels TWC NYC only has 8. Wow, TWC NYC is the best!!!! Check out the daily HD Channel Lineup of other broadcasters at http://www.hdtvgalaxy.com/broad.html


----------



## broadwayblue

well the good news is they should have room for the missing 10 channels and then some by the end of the year if the rumors are true.


----------



## kilmar

And it will take them 12-14 months after they become available for it to be available for NYC, the slowest market in all of Time Warner Kingdom.


----------



## jin kim

OT, but need some sympathy. I have had an awful experience with TW trying to get cable installed. Took me almost 2 months to get it done. Their system said my apartment did not exist. I must have had 4 appointments to get it done. I asked for a Pioneer HD Box, they installed a SA 3250.


They installed an ancient Toshiba 1100 cable modem. Cable modem seems really slow compared to RCN's service.


And the DVR (SA 8000) is not ready for prime time. Anyone else have problems with the DVR? Seems you can't bypass the recording function. I'm getting a lot of digital artifacts and the picture freezes for a couple of seconds every now and then.


----------



## DJ Frustration

Anyone see the reference to the AVS forum in last Wednesday's New York Times Circuits section? I believe there was some mention of our frustration with HDTV. I wonder if it was a result of me emailing David Pogue a few weeks ago...

http://www.nytimes.com/2004/06/24/te...ts/24hdtv.html


----------



## drew138

DJ Frustration; you may have missed it, but I had a post about a week ago referencing a front page article in "Broadcasting and Cable" about the bandwidth issues where there was an outright reference to our frustration in the NYC market with the lack of HDTV channels.


Here is the link. http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...ng#post3946076 


It's a great read; and I do think that you're letter had some impact. Thanks


Drew


----------



## yoomit

I currently run the sony hd200 directv box...and now considering switching to timewarner cable.


apparently, i can't get their HD box AND the dvr capability....i have to either get just the cable/dvr or just the cable/dvr box.


my question is can i get their cable/dvr box and use my hd200 to view hd programming?


if not, i'd have to go for their cable/hd box option...and ditch the dvr option.


in addition, the TWC person mentioned that i'd have to get a DVI cable to connect to the tv if i run the cable/hd box. can anyone tell me which DVI cable i need?


any experiences you can share would be greatly appreciated!

- Mitchell


----------



## walkman666

Hey yoomit. It seems you have some accurate and some inaccurate information. I recently went to TWC cable HD from TWC DVR, because, it's true, it's an either/or situation with TWC-NYC right now. You can either have a DVR (Tivo-like) box *or* you can have a DVR type box -- but you can't have both. TWC says they expect a combined DVR-HD set-top box in "late summer"...Regarding combining a TWC DVR cable box and your existing directTV HD-box, I plain don't know.


I had the DVR and miss it, but would rather have the gorgeous pic from the sparse number of HD channels TWC offers.


Regarding cable connections: One can use either a DVI cable or a component cable to connect the HD cable box (at least the Pioneer 3510HD box I have, and many others here have, too) to your TV. I have tried both connections -- this is 100% fact. What is false is that you must use a DVI cable. It's important for you to note what and how many HD connections you have on your TV. So, that'll be your guide.


If you go with a DVI cable, you can get one at computer stores or audio/video shopos, but make sure it's a DVI-D cable, not a DVI-I cable. I got mine from Ramelectronics.net, makers of good, affordable cables.


- walkman


----------



## jin kim

Do what I did and get both boxes. The DVR is only SD.


----------



## yoomit

walkman, thanks for the info.


and just to reconfirm...i CANNOT connect the cable/DVR box to my SAT-HD200 to view HD programming?


basically, if i go TWC, ONLY their equipment will work for HD...correct?


- Mitchell


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by yoomit_
> *and just to reconfirm...i CANNOT connect the cable/DVR box to my SAT-HD200 to view HD programming?
> 
> 
> basically, if i go TWC, ONLY their equipment will work for HD...correct?
> 
> 
> - Mitchell*



Mitchell --


It's not clear what you're trying to do here. The only DVR currently offered by TWCNYC is the Scientific Atlanta 8000, and it's not a HD device. If you want to have both a DVR (for SD) and to subscribe to TWC's HD services, you'll need to have and pay for both the 8000 and one of the three HD set-top boxes currently offered by TWCNYC (except in Staten Island). You haven't said why you would want to connect any of the TWC equipment to your Direct TV box.


----------



## drew138

yoomit, the sony hd200 is only for DirectTV and will not work with TWC. Only equipment from TWCNYC will decode the signal (HD or Digital SD) from TWCNYC.


You need to tell TWC that you have both an HD and non-HD set, but you can have the TWC installation person bring both the HD box and the SD-DVR. They will not "let" you hook them up to the same TV but if you have another TV, or even a friggin microwave that looks like a TV, just tell the installer that you will hook it up on your own.


The issue with the above option is that you would need to switch input sources to switch between the HD and SD boxes. The other issues is that the same remote codes control both boxes. This issue alone has kept me from using this option as I don't have the patience. Plus, I do have the DVR on my bedroom set; just not on my HD set until sometime later in the 4th quarter










Good luck, Drew


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drew138_
> *yoomit, the sony hd200 is only for DirectTV and will not work with TWC. Only equipment from TWCNYC will decode the signal (HD or Digital SD) from TWCNYC.
> 
> 
> You need to tell TWC that you have both an HD and non-HD set, but you can have the TWC installation person bring both the HD box and the SD-DVR. They will not "let" you hook them up to the same TV but if you have another TV, or even a friggin microwave that looks like a TV, just tell the installer that you will hook it up on your own.
> 
> 
> The issue with the above option is that you would need to switch input sources to switch between the HD and SD boxes. The other issues is that the same remote codes control both boxes. This issue alone has kept me from using this option as I don't have the patience. Plus, I do have the DVR on my bedroom set; just not on my HD set until sometime later in the 4th quarter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck, Drew*



I actually have the SA8000 DVR and a Pioneer HD3510 HD box both hooked up to the same HDTV (Samsung HLP). The IR conflicts are definitely annoying but not impossible to deal with. I am almost always only watching one source at a time (except when I use PIP) so even if both boxes change channels it's not a big deal - esp. since the DVR has two tuners so recordings won't get messed up if you change the channel (if it's recording something on each tuner, it prompts you if you try to change channels - so you are covered there as well). The only annoyance is if you need to go into the menus to set various options (really just for the HD box) - I've found that the settings on the other box will be changed - so I just get up real close or use the controls on the box in the rare event I need to make any menu changes.


Also I have noticed both of my boxes (in particular the Pioneer) shut off automatically. The DVR reboots every now and then - probably more often that it did before - but I can't imagine this being related to having the two boxes near each other or attached to the same TV. My Pioneer is hooked up to my Samsung via DVI so I thought maybe the Samsung sent a signal to the box when I shut the TV down down to shut down the box - but it doesn't happen all the time and is not predictable.


----------



## vlapietra




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by EricScott_
> *Also I have noticed both of my boxes (in particular the Pioneer) shut off automatically. The DVR reboots every now and then - probably more often that it did before - but I can't imagine this being related to having the two boxes near each other or attached to the same TV. My Pioneer is hooked up to my Samsung via DVI so I thought maybe the Samsung sent a signal to the box when I shut it down to shut down the box - but it doesn't happen all the time and is not predictable.*



I've been having the same reboot problem with the Pio 3510HD and my Samsung via DVI since the first day I got it (very annoying when TiVo tapes 10 hours of blank screen).

It is very random, but I do think it has something to do with using the DVI on the 3510. I've gotten it to reboot by switching the TV input from DVI to Component, and even by just unplugging the DVI cable from the back of the box.

Considering the Pio has some other problems via DVI (guide locking up box on 720p HD stations) I'm thinking there are still some bugs in the DVI output.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by vlapietra_
> *I've been having the same reboot problem with the Pio 3510HD and my Samsung via DVI since the first day I got it (very annoying when TiVo tapes 10 hours of blank screen).
> 
> It is very random, but I do think it has something to do with using the DVI on the 3510. I've gotten it to reboot by switching the TV input from DVI to Component, and even by just unplugging the DVI cable from the back of the box.
> 
> Considering the Pio has some other problems via DVI (guide locking up box on 720p HD stations) I'm thinking there are still some bugs in the DVI output.*



Interesting. I actually have to 3510's - one is currently hooked up to the Samsung and the other is hooked up to a regular SD TV in the bedroom via composite cables. The one hooked up via DVI is the only one that reboots and I have tried swapping the boxes and each exhibited the same behavior when connected via DVI to the Samsung.


Don't understand the part about getting it reboot by switching the TV input from DVI to Component - are you saying that simply switching off of the DVI input while watching TV causes reboots? Haven't noticed this on mine. Usually the box turns off after I have shut down my Samsung. Most of the time I don't even notice until I go to turn the Samsung on (the next day usually) and see the "No Signal" message. I've even tried setting the Pioneer's power-on timer but that doesn't seem to work consistently.


Have you tried hooking the box up to the Sammy via component? I did briefly to do a side by side comparison to determine if I like the PQ of DVI or Component (outputting 720p only vs. all formats) better - ultimately decided on DVI. But I hadn't left the box connected long enough to notice any reboot behavior. Just out of curiousity, have you done any side-by-side tests? Have you always used DVI?


Any idea why my DVR would reboot more often? That one I'm guessing has nothing to do with the Sammy - it's hooked up directly via S-Video.


Curious to know a little more about what's been happening ot your equipment - lots of questions, sorry.


----------



## vlapietra




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by EricScott_
> *Interesting. I actually have to 3510's - one is currently hooked up to the Samsung and the other is hooked up to a regular SD TV in the bedroom via composite cables. The one hooked up via DVI is the only one that reboots and I have tried swapping the boxes and each exhibited the same behavior when connected via DVI to the Samsung.*



I had my first 3510 swapped out after a week b/c of the rebooting problem but the new one I got has the same problem.


> Quote:
> *Don't understand the part about getting it reboot by switching the TV input from DVI to Component - are you saying that simply switching off of the DVI input while watching TV causes reboots? Haven't noticed this on mine. Usually the box turns off after I have shut down my Samsung. Most of the time I don't even notice until I go to turn the Samsung on (the next day usually) and see the "No Signal" message. I've even tried setting the Pioneer's power-on timer but that doesn't seem to work consistently.*



I also usually have the problem after I turn the Samsung off. About 20-30 seconds later the 3510 will reboot. Sometimes. I think it is caused by the 3510 losing it's DVI connection with the TV. I believe that is why it sometimes happens when I switch from DVI to Component on my TV (maybe the Samsung deactivates the DVI somehow?).


> Quote:
> *Have you tried hooking the box up to the Sammy via component? I did briefly to do a side by side comparison to determine if I like the PQ of DVI or Component (outputting 720p only vs. all formats) better - ultimately decided on DVI. But I hadn't left the box connected long enough to notice any reboot behavior. Just out of curiousity, have you done any side-by-side tests? Have you always used DVI?*



Like you I've always used DVI since I did a PQ comparison between it and Component. The last time I used Component was to isolate the box lock-up problem when using the guide on 720p stations via DVI. I actually both a DVI switchbox so I could use both the 3510 and my Bravo D1 without switching the cables. So I'm kind of hesitant to use Component instead, but I might be forced to.










> Quote:
> *Any idea why my DVR would reboot more often? That one I'm guessing has nothing to do with the Sammy - it's hooked up directly via S-Video.
> 
> 
> Curious to know a little more about what's been happening ot your equipment - lots of questions, sorry.*



Sorry, I haven't tried out the DVR yet so I'm not sure what the problem might be with that one. I'm actually happy to respond to all the questions. I've posted a couple of times in this thread about my reboot problems but no one else seems to have had the problem. I felt alone in the wilderness!


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by vlapietra_
> *
> 
> I also usually have the problem after I turn the Samsung off. About 20-30 seconds later the 3510 will reboot. Sometimes. I think it is caused by the 3510 losing it's DVI connection with the TV. I believe that is why it sometimes happens when I switch from DVI to Component on my TV (maybe the Samsung deactivates the DVI somehow?).
> *



When your box "reboots" does it turn back on? My box doesn't even turn back on - it just stays off. So when I turn on the Samsung and switch to DVI, I get "No Signal"



> Quote:
> *
> 
> 
> Like you I've always used DVI since I did a PQ comparison between it and Component. The last time I used Component was to isolate the box lock-up problem when using the guide on 720p stations via DVI.*



So you did do a side by side comparison b/t Component and DVI? I found that HBO and Showtime looked better (brighter colors) via Component but the others seemed crisper via DVI - but not by much. It was a tough call - did you have a similar experience?


Haven't noticed the guid problems on ABC - guess I'll look out for that one. I find the guide is so slow to pop up on HD channels anyway that I rarely use it.


----------



## vlapietra




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by EricScott_
> *When your box "reboots" does it turn back on? My box doesn't even turn back on - it just stays off. So when I turn on the Samsung and switch to DVI, I get "No Signal"*



No, it stays off. That's why it is such a big hassle with the TiVo. Nothing but blank screen gets recorded until I notice it.


> Quote:
> *So you did do a side by side comparison b/t Component and DVI? I found that HBO and Showtime looked better (brighter colors) via Component but the others seemed crisper via DVI.*



I didn't do a side-by-side since the 3510 doesn't output Component and DVI at the same time. Best I could do is look at one and then the other, but I thought the picture was sharper via DVI.


> Quote:
> *Haven't noticed the guid problems on ABC - guess I'll look out for that one. I find the guide is so slow to pop up on HD channels anyway that I rarely use it.*



It also happens when I press the Info button (just to find out what I'm actually watching







). If you set the 3510 to convert everything to 1080i the problem goes away, but that option is only available with Component.


I'm assuming the rebooting is only a problem with the Samsung as no one else seems to be experiencing it.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by vlapietra_
> *No, it stays off. That's why it is such a big hassle with the TiVo. Nothing but blank screen gets recorded until I notice it.*



I haven't hooked my Tivo up to this box yet for just this reason. I primarily use the DVR anyway but I miss my Tivo for some of the advanced features. The DVR can also be pretty unreliable - it conveniently reboots at like 9pm in the middle of a show and then starts a new recording when it's finished.



> Quote:
> *
> 
> 
> I'm assuming the rebooting is only a problem with the Samsung as no one else seems to be experiencing it.*



That must be it - otherwise there would be more comments you would think.


I've been trying to get a SA3250 in place of my other Pioneer to see if I have better luck with that one. Also it has an optical audio out instead of only a coax out and I'm out of coax in's on my receiver - right now I am using one of those radio shack coax to optical digital audio converters on the DVR, which doesn't work so great - I have to use composite audio cables as well or I get dropouts. (I used it with the Pioneer and the audio would just not come in pretty much every other time I changed the channel). But I've been unsuccessful - they apparently refuse to give you one if you don't have a firewire in to plug into.


----------



## kwokpot

i have an HLN 437 connected to the Pio box via DVI , and yes, the Pio box resets itself randomly - I have not been able to see a pattern of cause and effect. Glad it's not just me with this issue.


Finally, I' ve been having blocking/picture breakup on Ch 706 - Discover HD. Haven't called TWCNYC yet - is it just me, or are others having a problem with this station too? UWS here.


----------



## vlapietra

Alright. So that's a grand total of 3 now.









Any other Sammy DLP / Pio 3510 DVI users out there? I'd be really interested in hearing if anyone else has this setup but does *not* have the reboot problem.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by vlapietra_
> *Alright. So that's a grand total of 3 now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any other Sammy DLP / Pio 3510 DVI users out there? I'd be really interested in hearing if anyone else has this setup but does not have the reboot problem.*



I actually called Samsung about this problem yesterday and the CSR I spoke to said he had personally handled at least one other call describing the same problem - he didn't recall if it was with a Pioneer STB but the customer was complaining about the box rebooting. He put me on hold and checked with one of his colleagues who had apparently never heard of the problem. Anyway, he said he would check with the head DLP technician and took my name, number and email address. I explained that others experienced the rebooting problem when changing inputs as well. I also pointed out that this appeared to affect HLNs as well as HLPs.


Maybe if we get enough responses in this thread, coupled with a response from Samsung, we can convince TWC to give us SA 3250's instead. I'd be curious to know if anyone here has a Samsung DLP hooked up to a SA 3250 via DVI - if so, are you experiencing rebooting problems?


Eric


----------



## drew138

fwiw; i use the pio on a rca via dvi and have no re-boot issues. good luck with your quest! Have you guys tried a forum search on Pio HD boxes, DVI, Samsung? I'm sure it's not local to twcnyc.


Drew


----------



## EricScott

This isn't a complaint about TWC but rather a rant about NBC and their pathetic HD coverage. It is unfathomable how NBC can carry the US Open (golf) and Wimbledon (both in the past month) in SD only. I can maybe understand the US Open - I'd imagine the logistics involved in broadcasting a golf tourney in HD are complicated (although CBS seems to manage), but Wimbledon? I mean put a damn camera on center court - that's all I'm asking!! It's really frustrating b/c NBC Sports gets a good share of the best events yet their technology is inferior. I hope they prove me wrong with the Olympics. And I couldn't be happier that they no longer broadcast NFL games.


Sorry for the rant - just very frustrated.


----------



## jergans




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by EricScott_
> *This isn't a complaint about TWC but rather a rant about NBC and their pathetic HD coverage. It is unfathomable how NBC can carry the US Open (golf) and Wimbledon (both in the past month) in SD only. I can maybe understand the US Open - I'd imagine the logistics involved in broadcasting a golf tourney in HD are complicated (although CBS seems to manage), but Wimbledon? I mean put a damn camera on center court - that's all I'm asking!! It's really frustrating b/c NBC Sports gets a good share of the best events yet their technology is inferior. I hope they prove me wrong with the Olympics. And I couldn't be happier that they no longer broadcast NFL games.
> 
> 
> Sorry for the rant - just very frustrated.*



You should look at the HDTV Programming area for discussion on this topic.


But (to my knowledge) NBC doesn't use its own equipment for Wimbeldon broadcasts. It uses the BBC's feed. Until the BBC goes to HD broadcasting of Wimbledon, don't count on seeing it in HD.


Same goes for ABC's coverage of the British Open golf next month.


----------



## John Mason

FYI: A summary of how cable companies are trying to squeeze new HD channels and other services into inefficiently used bandwidth:
http://www.cabledatacomnews.com/jul04/jul04-5.html 

--John


----------



## tvuser1

I need to get a cable amp for my setup. I have TWC-NYC. I've narrowed down the choice to an Electroline 1 port amp or a Motorola signal booster amp. Anyone have a preference or recommendation?


----------



## dkan24

I called TWC-NYC yesterday to get an update on the HD-DVR. The rep said that the latest info they have is late Fall, probably November. Ugh...


----------



## EricScott

Does anyone else experience a thin row of blurry lines on the top border of channel 705 (Fox Widescreen)? I also notice this on ABC HD when non-HD content is being aired, but for HD shows it's fine. I have a Samsung DLP (720p native resolution) and a Pioneer 3510HD STB hooked up via DVI. All the 1080i channels display fine.


Thanks,

Eric


----------



## vlapietra

I see what looks like a vertical line of static down the left-side on ch. 705 when they are broadcasting a 4:3 signal, but not on top.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by vlapietra_
> *I see what looks like a vertical line of static down the left-side on ch. 705 when they are broadcasting a 4:3 signal, but not on top.*



Static is probably a better description of what I'm seeing as well - it's a thin line across the top of the screen (I think I see it on 480i and 480p shows - def. 480p though). Fox Widescreen doesn't go all the way to the edge of my set anyway so you see the static and above it is a thin black border. And as I mentioned see the same thing on ABC HD with SD content only.


----------



## vlapietra

Sounds like the overscan on the TV needs to be adjusted in 480p. You can confirm this by feeding the TV a 480p signal from a DVD player, you should see the same problem.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by vlapietra_
> *Sounds like the overscan on the TV needs to be adjusted in 480p. You can confirm this by feeding the TV a 480p signal from a DVD player, you should see the same problem.*



That's what I thought but when I turn my DVD to progressive (usually I leave PS off) I don't have the same problem.


----------



## John Mason

Probably covered in earlier posts, but here's a recent summary , from an excellent source, of potential 4thQ HDTV adds to TWC's lineup. -- John


----------



## DjPiLL

Nice read. I hope WPIX-HD is coming back during that time too. I need my METS fix! OTA sucks.


----------



## DJ Frustration

John, thanks for the post, but I don't think it offers any new information. Bob Watson has been claiming that he's been working on deals since February and has yet to deliver. When I visit my brother in Stamford, CT and see how many channels his Comcast lineup has I get sick to my stomach at how much we pay for TWC NYC cable and their terrible HD offering.


At this point, I ignore all communication promising HD-DVR in 3Q, 4Q 2004 and any additional content in 4Q 2004 and beyond. I'll believe these TWC spin-masters when I see the channels on my own TV. As far as I'm concerned Bob Watson is useless.


Who knows...I may have moved to a satellite capable building by then.


----------



## kwokpot




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by tvuser1_
> *I need to get a cable amp for my setup. I have TWC-NYC. I've narrowed down the choice to an Electroline 1 port amp or a Motorola signal booster amp. Anyone have a preference or recommendation?*



If you call TWCNYC for service, they will supply a signal booster (Motorola) for no charge. It's the same one they sell at CC. Just tell them you're having picture quality problems. That's how I got my sig booster


----------



## cinemagotham

What PQ problems would it solve? I have occassional pixellation (much better since I removed a splitter) and general softness on non-HD channels. Would it improve that?


----------



## jaw79

Anyone else experiencing odd behavior with the SA3250HD and DVI ? It seems that the menu and setup options have been disabled on the box. Specifically, holding down the select button while the box is on doesn't do anything and holding down guide and info buttons while the box is off does nothing as well. Additionally, if i turn on the box and it was set to a non hd channel, i get grey bars on the top and bottom of my screen (i have a 4:3 set) and the hd content is cropped on the sides. It also looks as if it's downconverted. If i turn on the box and it was set to a HD channel, everything gets upconverted to 1080i.


anyone know what's going on?


thanks.


----------



## almazza

Anyone else see the blue fuzz around Clemens during tonight's All Star game? All the other cameras seemed ok


Adam


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jaw79_
> *Anyone else experiencing odd behavior with the SA3250HD and DVI ? It seems that the menu and setup options have been disabled on the box.*



With another converter for RCN Cable I found that accessing the setup menu is tricky. Holding down one button too long made the converter cycle through the menu setup option so fast it seemed inactive. But a quick tap of the front-panel menu-select button locked in the menu screen. Also, with my RPTV, since YPbPr wouldn't work for SD with the converter's preset 480i (only 480p), I had to connect a video-out cable and set up the menu in an AUX (video in) mode. -- John


----------



## drew138

5 days and no TWCNYC postings. I guess the perpetual lack of news or information pertaining to Time Warner Cable High Definition services has finally beaten us down. I hope this thread doesn't get deleted so that we can start posting again in the 4th quarter. For what it's worth, we're now officially in the 3rd quarter and still no DVR







.


Anyone get a cablecard in NYC?


Drew


----------



## DjPiLL

Sometimes I wish my fiance would start to work for Time Warner so I can get some free cable. She works for Cablevision currently in their call center.


Problem with this is... right when she makes the switch... I will eventually buy a house out in Long Island and i'll be kicking myself.










At least Cablevision has some nice HD offerings.


----------



## LL3HD

I noticed about a week ago, in The New York Times TV listings, that they added in their symbols, HD.


Now, for example, we can see that TNT is showing their "Limited" series, The Grid in HD.


That's nice.












Larry


----------



## Digetydog

HD DVR - I spoke to Time Warner about a problem with PPV and asked about an HD DVR. The repair guy claimed that the new box would rolling out by late July, early August. He may have been lying; however, it was good news.


I used to have Tivo and the TWC regular DVR is like going from an Acura to a Pinto.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Digetydog_
> *HD DVR - I spoke to Time Warner about a problem with PPV and asked about an HD DVR. The repair guy claimed that the new box would rolling out by late July, early August. He may have been lying; however, it was good news.
> 
> 
> I used to have Tivo and the TWC regular DVR is like going from an Acura to a Pinto.*



Not that it surprises me in the least that we would get drastically different answers, but I just called TW and was told that the HD DVR will be out in LATE FALL - that's Oct. / November. So much for Q3.


----------



## svolman

Just completed install of 3250HD. TWNYC tech had no idea what DVI was, but the connection works fine.


Can anyone suggest any out-of-the-box tweaks I should do?


HD channels seem fine, regular channels - noisy as always.


Set-up: Panasonic 42PHD6, Denon 3805 via coax digital, 3250HD via DVI.


Thanks.


----------



## jaw79




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jaw79_
> *Anyone else experiencing odd behavior with the SA3250HD and DVI ? It seems that the menu and setup options have been disabled on the box. Specifically, holding down the select button while the box is on doesn't do anything and holding down guide and info buttons while the box is off does nothing as well. Additionally, if i turn on the box and it was set to a non hd channel, i get grey bars on the top and bottom of my screen (i have a 4:3 set) and the hd content is cropped on the sides. It also looks as if it's downconverted. If i turn on the box and it was set to a HD channel, everything gets upconverted to 1080i.
> 
> 
> anyone know what's going on?
> 
> 
> thanks.*



I just got off the phone with twc tech support regarding the 3250hd. According to them, the DVI on the box shouldn't even work and is no offically supported by twc. Also, the setting/setup menu on the stb is definitely disabled, so there's no going into the thing to fix it. There are also no planned software updated until the 8000hd comes out which, according to the tech, is late christmas.


----------



## drew138

Late Christmas; as in 2005?










Good luck getting an installation appointment on Dec 25th!


Drew


----------



## randymac88




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jaw79_
> *I just got off the phone with twc tech support regarding the 3250hd. According to them, the DVI on the box shouldn't even work and is no offically supported by twc. Also, the setting/setup menu on the stb is definitely disabled, so there's no going into the thing to fix it. There are also no planned software updated until the 8000hd comes out which, according to the tech, is late christmas.*




The rep definitely does not know what he/she is talking about (surprised????). I use the 3250 with DVI and don't experience any problems. In fact, I was under the impression that the DVI was the WHOLE REASON that they even support and distribure the 3250 - otherwise its the the old HD box (forget the name)...


----------



## jaw79

Well, DVI obviously works, just not in any way useful. With the setup menu disabled, you can't use pass-thru, upconvert1, or upconvert2. unfortunate. I guess it's back to component for me.


----------



## Excandide

Has anyone noticed that BRAVO channel is now Anamorphic? Meaning, I have to set it to FULL on my television to see it properly? FULL is what my Television automatically switches to in order to watch HD programming, and I also have to set it to FULL it watch Anamorphic DVDs. I was watching some Poker Championship last night, and it wasn't looking right, it was squished, and viola, I set it to FULL and then it looks correct. Is something happening? I know BRAVO has an HD channel, is this the beginning? Or perhaps since they can't send the actual HD stream due to bandwidth, they are at least giving us the correct aspect ratio? Anyone notice this with any of the other channels that we don't have in HD like TNT etc...?


----------



## mabrym

Someone please confirm this, or at least that it will happen soon. While of course I would like to get Bravo and TNT and everything else in HD, if I could just get it in widescreen that would be great. I don't get a bad picture in SD. What I really would love is to get those channels and movie channels like Turner and AMC in widescreen. Is this likely to happen soon? Does in take any extra bandwidth to broadcast in widescreen? Most channels have letterboxing already.


----------



## Excandide

Damn, it's gone now! No more bravo in anamorphic widescreen. I wonder if they were testing something? Strange... very strange. Did anyone else notice this?


----------



## dkan24

well, i noticed that all my channels were wide-screen around 2 AM last night. Then I realized quickly that my box was set to zoom mode. I am the only one who uses my TV and I know I did not change it. I set it back.


----------



## penone

seems like twc nyc put up another channel in the 700's - this time its 730 - ABC News Now.....


Yep, thats a great use of the bandwidth they don't have


Oh...and it's not HD (unless maybe someone else is getting this in HD - wouldn't surprise me).


Paul


----------



## DJ Frustration

Someone should call their bluff in an email to Bob "spin" Watson.


----------



## John Mason

As usual, a remarkably secretive new channel addition (730, ABC News Now). Thanks for the post, penone. Can't tune WABC-DT's weak OTA signal (UHF 45) even though it's


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by John Mason_
> *As usual, a remarkably secretive new channel addition (730, ABC News Now). Thanks for the post, penone. Can't tune WABC-DT's weak OTA signal (UHF 45) even though it's*


----------



## Manatus

A press release issued by TWC yesterday may be of interest to you loyal fans. These are the first two paragraphs:

_Time Warner Cable today announced plans to introduce a new option for its Internet, high-speed data customersRoad Runner Premium, which is up to twice as fast as its popular Road Runner core service. Most of Time Warner Cable's 31 operating divisions will begin offering this new option to Road Runner customers beginning next month.


Road Runner Premium will offer speeds of up to 6 mega-bits per second (Mbps) downstream and 512 kilo-bits per second (kbps) upstream. This compares to the core Road Runner service, which offers speeds of up to 3Mbps downstream and 384kbps upstream. Road Runner is already one of the fastest high-speed Internet connections available through cable and is up to twice as fast as the DSL standard package in most areas._


The full text can be found HERE. I wonder what, if any, additional burden this development will place upon available HD bandwidth.


----------



## penone

Good question!


I wonder what the bottom price will be for this. I'm already paying $120 for road runner, cable, hbo/max/sho/starz plus alllllll those hd channels.


But 6 mbps..............that is sweet!


----------



## DJ Frustration

My thoughts...


When I lived in Charlotte and before they capped the download and upload limits in 2000, I used to get 5Mbps downstream and 768kbps upstream. TWC has had the ability to increase their standard speed levels for a long time now.


Why would I pay an extra $25 for something they should be giving us for our already high price of $49.95? Seems to me that Cable would get an even bigger advantage if they bumped their speeds to 4x DSL's limit of 1.5Mbps. What consumer will notice the difference in an already fast connection of 3Mbps v. 6Mbps? The only offering that will attract subscriber acceptance will have to parallel the move from dial-up to cable/dsl. I don't see this being the catalyst.


----------



## dkan24

The 512 kbps upload is speed is what I am most interested in.


----------



## EricScott

I noticed an interesting problem on my Samsung HLP connected to my Pioneer 3510 via DVI, which I had read about earlier but hadn't been affected by until now.


First a little background - apparently on the Samsung HLPs, there are different picture size options for the DVI input depending on whether the set receives a 1080i signal or a 720p signal. For 1080i, the options are *Wide and 4:3* (I have it set to Wide). However for 720p, the options are *Wide-PC, Wide-TV, Expand and 4:3* . I had always set the picture mode on a 1080i or SD channel to Wide and never thought to check the setting on a 720p channel. Also I had noticed that on ABC HD or Fox Wide, when a non-HD program was being broadcast (so all the time on Fox) there was some overscan interference on the top of the screen - just on these two channels and it didn't occur during HD broadcasts. Low and behold, when I looked at the picture size setting while on ABC HD it was set to Wide-PC. So I switched it to Wide-TV and the overscan went away, which I was pretty excited about - esp. since I plan to watch quite a bit of Fox during football season.


However, last night I noticed a new problem while watching ABC HD. If I hit the guide or info button the box goes nuts and displays some crazy looking image on the screen. I tried powering the box off a few times (probably didn't wait long enough) and eventually just unplugged it to reset it. Works fine now, but I seem to remember people commenting that they couldn't use the guide on ABC-HD. Not sure what would cause this problem but I was definitely able to use the guide before I switched from Wide-PC to Wide-TV. In any event using the guide on those channels is not important enough to me to switch the setting back, just thought it would be interesting to report this.


Eric


----------



## jergans

I (and others) have had problems with the box freaking out when using the guide on ABCHD and FOXsoontobetrealHD, the two stations that broadcast in 720p. It didn't happen all the time, but it happened often enough.


I was using component when I had the problem. I don't think I've used the guide on ABCHD or FOX since I've switched to DVI.


Anyway, I think it's a box problem rather than a TV problem. Unless I learn of a fix, I'm not using the guide on those two stations.


----------



## BelB64

Meanwhile did anyone notice the scroll on the bottom of the screen during the Met-Expo game this afternoon on FSN? It said Time Warner Cable has turned down their deal and are threatening to pull FSN and MSG on Sunday. What a drag. If they ever work this out I'm sure MSG-HD and FSN-HD will be added to Time Warners' list of HD stations when the bandwidth issue is worked out. As a matter of fact Bob Watson had said that INHD would carry the HD feeds of Met games once the deal is done.


----------



## anthonymoody

Interesting about the Road Runner Premium. Personally I have no interest until a (legal) means of permanently downloading HD films comes along.


I wonder if there's any chance that they'll price it where regular RR is now, and drop the price of regular RR to match DSL? Wishful thinking I guess...


As for the bandwidth - AFAIC, if it hurts HD, it's a bad idea.


TM


----------



## jin kim

When I had RCN, cable modem service was at 5Mb/s. It was a lot faster than my service through TW, but you never know if that's just due to more traffic through TW. I do a lot of work from home and log in to my company's network and the difference is significant. I will try it out when it's available.


----------



## timewaster

awesome thread. another AVS member pointed me to this thread.


First of all, I want to comment on the whole analog thing. I have been

using an analog box for over 10 yrs and have not yet upgraded because digital cable

actually costs more (about 7-8 bucks more). There was really no incentive to switch since

the PQ is exactly the same. I know this because I borrowed a digital box and did a A/B compare

on them. This is why lots of people have not switched to digital.

I have a few friends who have been forced to switch to digital. TWCNYC threaten them and told

them they would not have any service if they did not. But I know lots of people who are still

continuing to use analog because they do not want to pay more.

It will be a very long time before they switched everyone to digital.




Anyway, now that I have picked up a plasma (Sony KE37X910), I am finally looking to switch to

an HD cable box and have some questions...


1. If I go to the TimeWarner store (23rd st.) and request specifically for the Pioneer 3510,

will I have any problems geting it?


2. I plan to hook up either component or DVI from the cable box to my plasma AND hook up the

box to my SD tivo via s-video. Would there be any problems with that? Does the Pioneer 3510 have

s-video out?


3. If my cable box is tuned to an HD channel, will my tivo record still be able to record, but in

480? If yes, will it keep the widescreen aspect ratio?


4. I find it worrying reading about the Pioneer 3510 reseting on its own. This would really screw

me up since I rely on my tivo alot. Some people think it might because they are using DVI, if so,

has anyone tried switching to component to see if that resolved the problem? Has anyone have any

reset problems when using component?


----------



## vlapietra




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by timewaster_
> *1. If I go to the TimeWarner store (23rd st.) and request specifically for the Pioneer 3510,
> 
> will I have any problems geting it?
> *



No problem. That is how I got mine.


> Quote:
> *2. I plan to hook up either component or DVI from the cable box to my plasma AND hook up the
> 
> box to my SD tivo via s-video. Would there be any problems with that? Does the Pioneer 3510 have
> 
> s-video out?*



Once again, no problem. This is the way I have mine hooked up.


> Quote:
> *3. If my cable box is tuned to an HD channel, will my tivo record still be able to record, but in
> 
> 480? If yes, will it keep the widescreen aspect ratio?
> *



It will still record, but you will lose the aspect ratio (as well as PQ







)


> Quote:
> *4. I find it worrying reading about the Pioneer 3510 reseting on its own. This would really screw
> 
> me up since I rely on my tivo alot. Some people think it might because they are using DVI, if so,
> 
> has anyone tried switching to component to see if that resolved the problem? Has anyone have any
> 
> reset problems when using component?*



I have the reset problem, but I am connected via DVI. I did some quick testing with component and couldn't reproduce the problem. But I went back to DVI b/c I don't have any quality component cables right now. Granted, I didn't test it a whole lot.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by timewaster_
> *
> 
> 1. If I go to the TimeWarner store (23rd st.) and request specifically for the Pioneer 3510,
> 
> will I have any problems geting it?
> 
> *



You may have to schedule an appointment to have the box initially installed. I know that Time Warner insisted on sending someone over to hook a box up to an additional tv in my house (already have 2 boxes hooked up elsewhere), so if you are getting your first box they will probably have to come out. You can go into the 23rd st. store to switch an existing box for a different box but I don't think they let you just walk out with a box without bringing one in (at least not for HD - since it is "harder" to connect). I could be wrong but that's my experience.


However I did manage to waive the installation fee on the additional box as I explained that I did not need help hooking it up and was being inconvenienced by having to meet the technician.


----------



## stencil

I have a new plasma coming today, and I'm weighing the HD options. Right now I'm pretty addicted to the DVR. Do I wait for the HDDVR or do I go HD now?


----------



## dkan24




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by stencil_
> *I have a new plasma coming today, and I'm weighing the HD options. Right now I'm pretty addicted to the DVR. Do I wait for the HDDVR or do I go HD now?*



Don't hold your breath for the HD-DVR. I was in the same boat back in January when I went HD. Do I wait for the HD-DVR (promised 1rst quarter) or do I just get the HD box now and hold onto the DVR as well. I have had 2 boxes now for 7 months.


----------



## randymac88

Okay, I realize this is more of a programming issue than a hardware, but it's TWCNYC.


Unfortunately, I was born a Mets fan. Can't live and breathe without them. So now apparently contract talks are a mess between Cablevision and TWC over MSG and FSNY, and we're going to lose them. No more Mets during the week (unless you - gasp - go to Flushing). WTF!!! Get yer [email protected]%* together!


Regardless, bandwidth issues aside, does anyone know if they've been including the HD brethren of these two channels in the contractual discussions? I would love to believe that they would be including MSG HD and FSNY HD in the new service package, but it would just be *so* TWC to NOT include them for unknown reasons. Thoughts?


----------



## broadwayblue

i'm pretty sure that MSG and FSNY were both mentioned by TWC as future HD channels in their lineup when bandwidth permits.


----------



## John Mason

If WCBS-DT still has its new subchannel, wonder if that's reduced the 1080i bitrate being delivered to TWC? Throught CBS pipes the HD to TWC via fiber or cable. Problems is, according to a Fox TV engineer (foxeng) recently, once a station begins multicasting it requires a separate encoder (~$40K) to pipe the original full (non-multicast) HDTV bitrate separately to cable head ends. He indicated broadcasters or cable firms didn't want to make the investments. -- John


----------



## timewaster




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by EricScott_
> *You may have to schedule an appointment to have the box initially installed. I know that Time Warner insisted on sending someone over to hook a box up to an additional tv in my house (already have 2 boxes hooked up elsewhere), so if you are getting your first box they will probably have to come out. You can go into the 23rd st. store to switch an existing box for a different box but I don't think they let you just walk out with a box without bringing one in (at least not for HD - since it is "harder" to connect). I could be wrong but that's my experience.
> 
> 
> However I did manage to waive the installation fee on the additional box as I explained that I did not need help hooking it up and was being inconvenienced by having to meet the technician.*



I'm planning to trade in my old analog box for an HD box, so I'm not going in empty handed. Do I need to show any proof that I have an HDTV in order to get an HD box?


----------



## almazza

You shouldn't need to show any proof. To save time you should call first, and they will check if they have the box you want at the center you are going to, and get a lot of the paperwork out of the way for you on the phone. I did this and then exchanged my box at the TWC center in Flushing.


Adam


----------



## anthonymoody

Adam,


Somewhere in this thread were reports from people saying that they'd been told on the phone that the box they wanted was not in stock, but upon showing up they magically appeared...


TM


PS - with all the thread action you'd think we'd gotten some new HD channels


----------



## drew138

I'd bring a reciept or a manual for the HDTV.


----------



## timewaster

So they finally did it and pulled the plug on MSG and FSN.

I hope Bloomberg gets involved since he's a Met fan.


----------



## DjPiLL

TWCNYC is gonna get a nasty phone call from me later on today. I think it may be time to finally switch to RCN. More HD channels. I wonder if they have the HD-DVR in Queens now.


----------



## stencil

Just picked up a 3250HD at the 23rd st. office - they have no more Pioneer boxes at all.


----------



## drew138

MSG, Fox Sports and the Metro Channel, all analog channels? Maybe that is what Bob Watson was refering to in his message about more bandwidth becoming available.


Seriously, how childish are these guys.....

http://www3.twcnyc.com/NASApp/CS/Con...us/cablevision 


Maybe we'll get some more HD channels during this temporary outage.










Drew


----------



## DjPiLL

Oh if only RCN had a Hi-Def DVR. I would have switched yesterday.


----------



## walkman666

I'm also disappointed with the TWC-NYC's HD line-up, lack of a HD-DVR STB and now the lack of MSG, Metro Sports and Fox Sports. I sent them the following email, and here is the reply (which appears form-letter-ish):


EMAIL SENT:

Hi, I have voice a concern I have over the programming provided by TWC-NYC. My concerns are three-fold:


1. TWC-NYC has a very slim HDTV listings, compared to local RCN and compared to TWC services elsewhere in the nation. Enough about insufficient bandwidth and 3Q04/4Q04 expectations -- deliver. Otherwise, I move to RCN. How a bankrupt competitor can have better programming boggles my mind. I want to stay with TWC-NYC, please help retain your customers by providing at least comparable (and maybe even superior?) High Definition programming as your local rivals.


2. TWC-NYC is very slow in making available an HD-DVR combined cable box. Other regions have this STB. Again, TWC-NYC is behind the competition. This is no way to win new customers or retain customers. If market share and customer satisfaction are important, you'll deliver on these products soon.


3. TWC-NYC has recently been unable to figure out a way to continue to provide 3 networks to their customers: MSG, Metro and Fox Sports. Instead, TWC-NYC has blamed the problem on Cablevision. In my view, it takes two to tango, and this is both TWC's and Cablevision's fault. However, TWC is my cable provider, not Cablevision, so I look to those who sell me my service to figure out a way to work this out for their customers. Instead, I see blame everywhere, here, on my TV, and in the newspapers. Blame and $2 per month is not going to give me my knicks and rangers games. Figure it out. Take the high road, negotiate a deal. This is big business. Where I work (JPMorgan Chase), your excuses would be laudable.


I appreciate not only a reply, but actually some delivery of the products and services that your competition delivers.


thank you


E-MAIL REPLY FROM TWC-NYC:

_Thank you for your recent inquiry about MSG, Fox Sports NY and Metro

Channels. We'd like to take a moment to respond to your concern

regarding our recent programming changes.


Time Warner Cable did not voluntarily remove MSG, Fox Sports and Metro

Channels from its lineup. These networks are owned by Cablevision, and

our current contract to carry these networks expired July 31st.


We offered to keep carrying those channels under the current terms

until a new contract was agreed upon. However, Cablevision prohibited us

from carrying these channels as of midnight, Saturday, July 31st.

Despite our ongoing efforts to discuss several counterproposals,

Cablevision has been resistant. We've presented ideas to try to find a

middle ground to keep customer rates unchanged, but unfortunately,

Cablevision continues to demand unreasonable rates without regard for New York

sports fans.

We are doing everything we can to resolve this issue. We don't believe

our customers should be punished with high rates because Cablevision is

continuing to demand unreasonable rates.


We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause. We will offer our

customers a rebate of $2 per month until the dispute is settled.

Customers will see a full credit on their bill when the issue has been

resolved.


Please note that most weekend games featuring the METS can be seen on

Channel 11. In fact, about one third of the remaining games can be seen

on either Channel 11 or Channel 5. Visit www.wpix.com for more

information.


Please stay tuned to our Weather Channel (channel 72) or TV Guide

Channel (channel 51) for the latest messages which will appear periodically

as a crawl on the bottom of the screen.


We're rooting for you and hope to resolve this issue soon. Thanks for

your patience and understanding.


We are making a continuous effort to bring additional HDTV channels to

our customers.


Time Warner Cable is currently negotiating a contract with ESPN HD

however at this time we cannot provide any further information.


The new HD DVR converter is tentatively scheduled for release in late

2004.


Please refer to our website @ www.twcnyc.com for any future plans,

services and news updates.


If you have any further questions, please contact us at
[email protected] or call our 24 hour Customer Support XPRESSLINE at

212-674-9100 or 718-358-0900.



Sincerely,


Time Warner Cable of New York and New Jersey

Customer Support_


- walkman


----------



## stencil

More boilerplate. *yawn*


----------



## timewaster




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by stencil_
> *Just picked up a 3250HD at the 23rd st. office - they have no more Pioneer boxes at all.*



How is the 3250HD compared to the Pioneer?

Does it have all the same features as the Pioneer?


----------



## DJ Frustration

Is there any way to make our feelings felt higher than the TWCNYC office? I feel that this office gets special treatment with the national office because its NYC.


----------



## DJ Frustration

TWC Charlotte has deployed HD-DVR. Check out feedback here...

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&pagenumber=61 


Way to be so cutting edge TWCNYC!! You guys absolutely suck.


----------



## Manatus

Frustration:


The SA8000HD DVR has been available in some other TWC areas since the first of this year (Charlotte is one of them). The first generation of these boxes used SA firmware, which is not compatible with TWCNYC's Pioneer environment. The first SA8000HDs with Pioneer firmware are now being distributed in some other TWC areas. The lack of Pioneer-compatible boxes was one of the reasons for the box's delayed introduction here. As I recall it, another was the need for TWCNYC to make some system hardware upgrades.


You'll find an exhaustive -- nauseatingly exhaustive-- discussion of TWC and the SA8000HD HERE. To put it mildly, this thing is not trouble-free.


----------



## anthonymoody

Nice job walkman. But did you mean laughable? Not laudable...


TM


----------



## jmp_nyc

I spoke with Bob Watson on the phone a couple of months ago, and among other things he told me that there were a few HD channels (INHD1/2, TNT-HD) that were ready to go on the air from a contractual standpoint, and that the only thing standing in the way was the lack of bandwidth. I specifically asked him if they were in the process of removing analog channels (either outright or switching them to digital), and he said yes.


I'm tempted to drop him an e-mail telling him that I expect either those HD channels added or the return of FSNY/MSG by close of business today. As long as those channels are off the air, I don't want to hear bandwidth excuses...

-JMP


----------



## DJ Frustration

Thanks Manatus. I've read it and know about the problems. I got frustrated when I stumbled on the Charlotte forum (where I used to live until this Feb.) and discovered that they already have the SA 8000's.


Combine the lack of HD-DVR and removal of FSNY/MSG and you get pretty ticked off customers. Seriously, isn't there anything this community can do?


----------



## anthonymoody

I think it's pretty safe to say that the removal of FSNY, MSG and Metro have exactly zero to do with removing analog channels for the purposes of freeing up bandwidth for HD.


TM


----------



## jmp_nyc

I'm not suggesting that FSN, MSG, and Metro were taken off the air for the purpose of removing analog channels to free up bandwidth, but now that they're off the air, the bandwidth should be available.


Personally, I don't see any reason for these channels to take up analog bandwidth anyway. As a Mets fan with an HDTV, I'd rather see them switched to digital, in the process freeing up the space to carry the HD versions of MSG and FSN, not to mention a few other HD channels.


If one of TWC's non-negotiable points is that they want these channels changed to digital anyway, then there's no reason to hold the bandwidth for them...

-JMP


----------



## walkman666

The whole thing is laudable if you ask me...


Thanks anthonymoody, yes, I meant laughable. I gotta get my vocabulary checked. And more/better HD service!


- walkman


----------



## anthonymoody

JMP,


If you believe public statements from TWC about the removal of these channels, then they're endeavoring to get them back up and running. As a result, I wouldn't expect them to replace them with anything, let alone more HD. Presumably, at *some* point (months?) if and when it seems 100% over and done with - i.e. there's no way those channels are coming back, then sure, maybe they turn their sights to adding other content, HD included. But if I'm a bettin man I don't think it gets that far.


TM


----------



## timewaster

Yeah. wait till the Knick season starts.

Then they will really get alot of noise from their customers.


----------



## anthonymoody

Exactly. There's some precedent for an extended outage (see: YES on Cablevision), but my guess is that's not what will happen here. We'll see!


TM


----------



## drew138

OK, I no longer want the SA 8000 HD DVR.


I want this instead; http://www.ehomeupgrade.com/archives/000406.php 


it's pioneer so it should work on our network, right!!!


Drew


----------



## anthonymoody

Dual FW outputs. WOW. Nice spot Drew.


Me want.


TM


----------



## Rock the Mullet

hello everyone -


I am planning to upgrade to HDTV with TWC in NYC.


Can you tell me which is the best cable box? Pioneer or SA?


Also, whoever owns a plasma display - does the DVI connection work with one or both of those boxes?


Thanks!


----------



## HDntheCity

greetings


here's a question--does TWC scramble their HD locals? LG has 2 STBswith QAM tuners & OTA ATSC. models LST-3100 & 3510(this also has a 1080i DVD player). if the locals are clear you should get them with this box. i recall that one of the HT mags tested a hi-end Mitsu HDTV with a QAM tuner & they got networks in HD with a direct cable feed. and this was in NYC. your thoughts?


jim


----------



## drew138

Mullet, you'll want the Pioneer box as it has the DVI active. The older SA boxes do not have DVI. I'm not sure if TWCNYC is using any other boxes for HD right now. I've heard that they are using some other box with a firewire output but I don't know if that box has DVI. Just make sure you tell them that you need a DVI connection.


HDntheCity, i am pretty sure the HD locals are not scrambled. If you have an HDTV with a QAM tuner you should be able to pick the HD locals with no problem. I remember reading a review of the RCA DLP with a QAM tuner and the reviewer noted that it picked up all the HD channels direct from the cable (i.e., no box). I noted at the time that the reviewed was in NYC.


Drew


----------



## timewaster




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drew138_
> *Mullet, you'll want the Pioneer box as it has the DVI active. The older SA boxes do not have DVI. I'm not sure if TWCNYC is using any other boxes for HD right now. I've heard that they are using some other box with a firewire output but I don't know if that box has DVI. Just make sure you tell them that you need a DVI connection.
> 
> 
> Some other forum member has metioned he was given the SA 3250 recently. Anyone have any experience with this box? Does it have any problems? Is it any good?
> 
> 
> HDntheCity, i am pretty sure the HD locals are not scrambled. If you have an HDTV with a QAM tuner you should be able to pick the HD locals with no problem. I remember reading a review of the RCA DLP with a QAM tuner and the reviewer noted that it picked up all the HD channels direct from the cable (i.e., no box). I noted at the time that the reviewed was in NYC.
> 
> 
> I had the same question. Does anybody know which channels to tune in to pick up the local HDTV TWCNYC channels? My plasma has a built in HDTV tuner and I live in manhattan. I tried searching thru all the channels once and did not find any HDTV channels.
> 
> Drew*


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drew138_
> *Mullet, you'll want the Pioneer box as it has the DVI active. The older SA boxes do not have DVI. I'm not sure if TWCNYC is using any other boxes for HD right now. I've heard that they are using some other box with a firewire output but I don't know if that box has DVI. Just make sure you tell them that you need a DVI connection.
> 
> 
> Drew*



The box with the firewire out is the SA 3250. It also has a DVI out and is supposed to be "better" than the Pioneer in terms of output options, etc. However in order to get this box you need to have a firewire in of some sort - either on your TV or on D-VHS or they won't leave the box with you. Although, someone did report that they got the 3250 from one of the TWC stores and that they were out of the Pioneer, so who knows, maybe now you can just walk into TWC and get the 3250.


I have been pleased with my Pioneer 3510, other than the fact that it constantly turns itself off when connected via DVI to my Samsung HLP - have yet to figure out a consistent pattern/behavior but I do believe this is related to the box/tv handshake as I have another 3510 hooked up to a regular 480i tv and it never shuts off.


----------



## EricScott

Does anyone know if tonight's Redskins/Broncos pre-season game on ABC is going to be in HD? Checked their site and it shows "ETV" - I sure hope so. I've been chomping at the bit since I got my Samsung a couple of months ago to watch some HD sports!!


----------



## jin kim

Supposed to be in HD. Check out the HD programming forum.


----------



## Mixdoctor

So I guess the SA3250HD is the best box to get from TWC in NYC ? Is it that much better than the Pioneer ?


----------



## jaw79

If you have a 16:9 television, then yes, the SA3250 is great.


If you have a 4:3 tv, then be warned that the setttings menu has been disabled by twc and you won't be able to get passthru, upconvert1, or upcovert2. I've noticed that it will default to whatever output it is receiving when the box is turned on. So if you turn the box on and the channel is HD, then all content, SD and HD, will be upconverted to 1080i. If you turn the box on and the channel is SD, then SD content is displayed in SD and HD content get munged into this half-backed-quasi cropped aspect ratio and I'm not sure if it's 720p or 1080i.


----------



## Mixdoctor

I have a 16:9. I ordered both the Pioneer and the SA3250, one for each of my two TV's. The guy from TWC told me they weren't sure which box they would bring. Hopefully they bring me one of each as I want to try them out and see which was best. I'll put the best on my DLP thats coming in and the other on my Sony 65WV600. Both have to be an improvement on the SA3100HD boxes that I have.


----------



## timewaster

Has anyone been able to confirm that if you have an HD tuner, you can just plug in the cable to receive the local HD channels?

i.e. - HD local channels from TWCNYC are not scrambled.

If so, please list the channel number that you tuned to.


----------



## stencil

Jaw: I have the 3250 with a 16x9 television, so I haven't seen what you're talking about.


However, I have noticed a couple strange behavioral things with the aspect ratio occasionally bugging out. An especially annoying thing is that it assumes all HD channels are 16x9, so it throw up BLACK sidecolumns to fill the screen. Not that big of a deal, but with a new set, burn-in becomes a concern for me.


----------



## mabrym

What if you don't have an HD tuner in your set? Is there any way I'll ever get the local stations in HD through the cable box?


----------



## DjPiLL

Be careful about the DVI if you have a plasma. Check out the plasma forum on this site. There are certain models of plasma that are incompatible with the DVI port on the 3510. I know my Pioneer 503CMX with a 5002 interface card will not work with the cable box through DVI. I think it has to do with the plasma being 720p native or something along those lines. I have to use component.


Check with the plasma guys to be sure though.


----------



## DjPiLL

I just checked out the RCN website again. They are adding more service to their network. Chicago is now getting VoIP capability. They are upgrading everyone that has Megamodem Mach5 to Mach7 and anyone that had Mach3 to Mach5. And they also said in their press releases that DVR will be available in EVERY RCN market come Oct 1st.


Thats pretty sad that a near bankrupt company is kicking Time Warner's ass.


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DjPiLL_
> *I just checked out the RCN website again. They are adding more service to their network.*



I was surprised when RCN tossed in Cinemax HD along with the anticipated Starz! HD a few months back. Neither run that much original 1080i, but it's nice to have it available. Now if TWC or RCN would also splice in TNT-HD by this Thursday for the PGA championship golf match, which CBS HD will handle this weekend. -- John


----------



## drew138

You will not get the HD locals on TWC if you have an HDTV Tuner. Your HDTV must have a QAM Tuner. This is what the Cable TV companies use to encode their signal.


See this link: http://www.dlptvshowcase.com/dlptv/rca_dlp_tv.html and you will see in the third row of the table a description of the ATSC Tuner with QAM.


If you have an HDTV and an HDTV converter from TWC, and a digital cable package, you will get the HD locals at no additional charge.


Drew


PS: I can't believe that RCN has all of those channels. I guess the good news is that we're closing in on the 4th quarter where all of our TWC HDTV dream will come true!


----------



## Rock the Mullet

Thanks for the input guys. I'll let you know how it goes next week!


----------



## HDntheCity

thanx for the reply drew.

i have read that the LG 3100 is being discontinued & should be dropping in price. so far i've found it for less than $300. could be a way to finally get WNET-HD!!! this box's ATSC tuner is supposewd to be exceptional so WPIX-HD might be gotten too!!

one (actually several) words of caution about TWC's signal-neglected infrastructure.

my RoadRunner "self install" turned into 3 visits by 3 different techs to at last get a signal the modem could lock!!! to their credit TWC got it to work & didn't charge me but it makes me wonder about the quality of their cable signal. anyone out there have similar experiences?

also i seem to have inadvertently caused some confusion re digital tuners.

ATSC--over the air tuner. QAM--digital cable tuner. the LG box i mentioned has both. i should again emphasize that an outboard or built in QAM tuner will only tune UNscrambled cable channels. with one you could get HD locals without a cable box but NOT DiscoveryHD(which is why i originally asked if TWC scrambles their HD locals-& i hope they don't get any ideas now!!). thanx to all, this thread gives excellent info.


jim


----------



## oprig

I can confirm that the LG 3100A will receive the following UNSCRAMBLED HDTV channels on TWC:


103-2 FOX

104-1 NBC

104-2 ABC

105-1 CBS

105-2 PBS

129-35 Discovery-HD


----------



## timewaster




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by oprig_
> *I can confirm that the LG 3100A will receive the following UNSCRAMBLED HDTV channels on TWC:
> 
> 
> 103-2 FOX
> 
> 104-1 NBC
> 
> 104-2 ABC
> 
> 105-1 CBS
> 
> 105-2 PBS
> 
> 129-35 Discovery-HD*



Cool. I didnt know this.

Where can I pick one of these up?

Do they sell them at a B&M store?


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by HDntheCity_
> *my RoadRunner "self install" turned into 3 visits by 3 different techs to at last get a signal the modem could lock!!! to their credit TWC got it to work & didn't charge me but it makes me wonder about the quality of their cable signal. anyone out there have similar experiences?
> *



When I moved into my apartment in March 2003, TWC came to do the installation. I was getting 1 HDTV box, 2 DTV boxes, and 1 cable modem. It took 8 service calls over the course of a month to get everything working, including a complete rerun of every inch of cable in the apartment, as well as being in the unfortunate position of being the one who discovered the problems with the bad batch of 3100s. Other hilights of the 8 service calls were the two guys who identified that a rerun needed to be done, but said their union wouldn't allow it, followed by the guy who was supposed to do the rerun but wouldn't because he showed up at the end of his shift, followed by TWC sending the same two guys who wouldn't do a rerun. That is, it wasn't until the third appointment after they identified that a rerun should be done that they actually reran a single inch of cable.


I still have signal strength problems every so often, and I'm in a building where TWC did a complete upgrade of the wiring within the building. I'd hate to imagine what it was like before.


I'm in the process of trying to convince my building to let the exclusivity deal with TWC lapse, and allow DirecTV to install a dish on the roof to be shared by whoever wants in. I'm not hopeful, but it's probably my best chance of being able to get ESPN-HD, MSG, or FSNY...

-JMP


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jmp_nyc_
> 
> I'm in the process of trying to convince my building to let the exclusivity deal with TWC lapse, and allow DirecTV to install a dish on the roof to be shared by whoever wants in. I'm not hopeful, but it's probably my best chance of being able to get ESPN-HD, MSG, or FSNY...



Classic multiple-visits bungling with TWC. Recently RCN's customer service had to send a tech around just to confirm I wasn't getting guide-page information for some new HD premium channels. He called the NYC head end, which customer service could have done just as well. Over a month later there's still no guide-page info for these channels, despite cold converter reboots.


Thought of pushing for satellite distribution from time to time in my building, too. Of course, just when you've convinced management to spend tens of thousands, TWC would likely announce upgrades that match D* and E* satellite HD coverage. Wouldn't mind having VOOM instead of other DBS services, though. I've phoned them a few times, but haven't gotten anything positive on multiple-dwelling programs yet. Looks like it will be a while before TWC, RCN, or Cablevision approach VOOM's HD lineup. -- John


----------



## oprig




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by timewaster_
> *Cool. I didnt know this.
> 
> Where can I pick one of these up?
> 
> Do they sell them at a B&M store?*



I did see LG 3100A at J&R a long while ago -- however comments have been made in other forums that this box is discontinued and that a replacement is coming soon.


I'd imagine that any HDTV tuner that could tune unscrambled QAM channels would pick up the HDTV locals on TWCNYC -- anyone using a different (i.e. non LG 3100A) tuner able to confirm this?


----------



## anthonymoody

Maybe we should start sending Bob Watson early christmas cards to remind him that the 4th quarter is almost upon us










TM


----------



## HDntheCity

again thanx for the replies everyone.

the LG 3100a is still on j&r's website with on instore rebate offer. swing by & check it out. timewaster if you're mainly interested in the QAM tuner why wait for the new model? as i understand it only the OTA tuner section is getting an upgrade & the price on the 3100 will only go down.

i appreciate how lucky i am to have such a cool landlord-he let me put a D* dish on the roof just for me. one of my neighbors has E*.

now ANOTHER loaded ?--any word(rumor) that TWC could be adding WPIX-DT? the WB is going to be offering much more HD this fall so it seems like a logical move(ok i know i'm talking about TWC but still...). if TWC DOES add WB-HD & i still have OTA issues that 3100 is gonna be looking better & better. thanx to all.


jim


----------



## EricScott

I think this was alluded to earlier in this thread, but I just wanted to confirm that you can now walk into TWC's 23rd st. office and pick up a Sci. Atlanta 3250 HD. I just swapped one of my Pioneer 3510's for it (figure I will decide which one I prefer and use the other on my SD TV).


The 3250 has a bunch of output options - DVI and Component video (also S-Video, composite and coax); coaxial AND optical digital audio (which is really nice b/c I've been using this annoying coax to optical converter since I ran out of coax in's on my receiver).


My box, however, did not have firewire in's or out's on the back (but I don't need firewire). On the front of the box there is a single USB connector.


----------



## timewaster




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by EricScott_
> *I think this was alluded to earlier in this thread, but I just wanted to confirm that you can now walk into TWC's 23rd st. office and pick up a Sci. Atlanta 3250 HD. I just swapped one of my Pioneer 3510's for it (figure I will decide which one I prefer and use the other on my SD TV).
> 
> 
> The 3250 has a bunch of output options - DVI and Component video (also S-Video, composite and coax); coaxial AND optical digital audio (which is really nice b/c I've been using this annoying coax to optical converter since I ran out of coax in's on my receiver).
> 
> 
> My box, however, did not have firewire in's or out's on the back (but I don't need firewire). On the front of the box there is a single USB connector.*



How is the 3250 compared to the pioneer?

Does it have all the features of the pioneer - i.e. setting the aspect ratio, setting it to upconvert etc.

How is the upconversion. I remember reading that the pioneer has a very good scaler (farjouma ). Does the 3250 use the same chip?


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by timewaster_
> *How is the 3250 compared to the pioneer?
> 
> Does it have all the features of the pioneer - i.e. setting the aspect ratio, setting it to upconvert etc.
> 
> How is the upconversion. I remember reading that the pioneer has a very good scaler (farjouma ). Does the 3250 use the same chip?*



Picked it up on the way to work this morning. Plan to fiddle with it later and will post a review. It appears that the 3250 has more options with respect to aspect ratios etc than the Pioneer. For my Pioneer I was using DVI so it automatically output each channel as is (except 480i was deinterlaced to 480p of course) so not sure I will be able to compare upconversion. I let my Samsung handle that.


Also, thought the Faroudja chip was for 3:2 pulldown for film? I know my Samsung has it but it only works for 480i DVD content. Not sure if the Pioneer has it or if the SA has it.


----------



## vlapietra

I assume you're going to be using DVI from the SA3250. I'd be interested to know if this swaps solves the rebooting problem we have with the Pio box. That alone would be enough for me to make the switch.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by vlapietra_
> *I assume you're going to be using DVI from the SA3250. I'd be interested to know if this swaps solves the rebooting problem we have with the Pio box. That alone would be enough for me to make the switch.*



That is the primary reason for the switch. In addition the optical digital output is a plus for me. I don't really care too much about the output options since I just leave everything as is through DVI and let the Sammy do the work (who knows maybe 720p only on the SA will look better, but I doubt it).


Vlapietra, I will definitely let you know about the reboot problem. It may take a while to diagnose, b/c as you know the problem is pretty sporadic.


Another plus to the SA 3250 is the much smaller footprint - the box is really small (probably half the size of the pioneer).


----------



## PedroBlanco

When using the DVI connection on the 3250, is it possible to change the output from 1080i to say 720p? It seems that it always converts the signal to 1080i regardless of the format that the station is broadcast in.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by PedroBlanco_
> *When using the DVI connection on the 3250, is it possible to change the output from 1080i to say 720p? It seems that it always converts the signal to 1080i regardless of the format that the station is broadcast in.*



I will let you know. In looking at the little setup guide they provide, it is unclear which options are disabled when using DVI (at the front of the guide, they say if you are using DVI a number of the options don't apply). On my Pioneer, you could not have the box output 720p on a 1080i channel (and vice versa) - the TV would have to make the conversion.


----------



## drew138

In case anyone was wondering what the USB port was on the front of the SA boxes....

http://www.sciatl.com/products/custo...R-Extender.htm 


Does anyone know if these work on the SA3250?


I would love to get the unsightly cablebox out of view.



Drew


----------



## drew138

Another reason why I don't want the SA HD8000 DVR

http://www.sciatl.com/customers/Source/7004920.pdf 


;-)


Drew


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drew138_
> *Another reason why I don't want the SA HD8000 DVR
> 
> http://www.sciatl.com/customers/Source/7004920.pdf
> 
> 
> ;-)
> 
> 
> Drew*



Yeah that's sick! Don't hold your breath. I think we will see 40 or 50 HD channels b/f we see that badboy (in other words, never)


----------



## Mixdoctor

Well I got two SA3250HD boxes early today. I was told that they had to bring them and install them. The guy who came said he had to first determine my need for the boxes by making sure I had HD ready TV's, that all, not a firewire connection. As a matter of fact they don't even support the firewire connection.


The boxes are an improvement. I had the SA3100HD. The cable guy told me that these are much better than the Pioneer boxes and he has these on his personal setup at home. He said that TWC has an aggreement with Pioneer and the SA3250's are in short supply. Anyway the HD is much improved no more green vail over my HD. The regular channels were improved a little too. The only bad thing is changing channels which is quite a bit slower than with the 3100HD. I may just put my regular channels on S-Video and use another input for my HD channels. I think the slowness comes from the box fighting the TV my 65WV600 for aspect ratio control, because on the component inputs my TV locks in full, but the box tries to have it do otherwise.


I have all this going into my component input. Should I get a DVI cable and connect the box up with that ? Will DVI improve things even more on my Sony 65WV600 ?


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Mixdoctor_
> *
> 
> I have all this going into my component input. Should I get a DVI cable and connect the box up with that ? Will DVI improve things even more on my Sony 65WV600 ?*



Not that familiar with the sony models - is that a CRT or an LCD RPTV? If it's an LCD or any other fixed pixel display for that matter DVI should offer an improvement - the entire path with be digital - no D/A and A/D conversions. If your display is a CRT then it will need to do a D/A conversion anyway so the results may not be any different.


I picked up my 3250 today (traded in a pioneer) - haven't tried it out yet (still at work) - but wasn't told anything about having someone come over and install it. Did you trade in 2 3100's for 2 3250's or did you go from 1 to 2 boxes - if you did it would make sense that they would need to come over.


----------



## PedroBlanco




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by EricScott_
> *I will let you know. In looking at the little setup guide they provide, it is unclear which options are disabled when using DVI (at the front of the guide, they say if you are using DVI a number of the options don't apply). On my Pioneer, you could not have the box output 720p on a 1080i channel (and vice versa) - the TV would have to make the conversion.*



I noticed the same thing about the Pioneer. Let me know if you figure anything out.


----------



## Mixdoctor




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by EricScott_
> *Not that familiar with the sony models - is that a CRT or an LCD RPTV? If it's an LCD or any other fixed pixel display for that matter DVI should offer an improvement - the entire path with be digital - no D/A and A/D conversions. If your display is a CRT then it will need to do a D/A conversion anyway so the results may not be any different.
> 
> 
> I picked up my 3250 today (traded in a pioneer) - haven't tried it out yet (still at work) - but wasn't told anything about having someone come over and install it. Did you trade in 2 3100's for 2 3250's or did you go from 1 to 2 boxes - if you did it would make sense that they would need to come over.*



The 65WV600 is a CRT RP. What improvement a DVI connection will make I don't know.


I went from two 3100HD's to two 3250HD's. I haven't hooked up the 3250 that will go to my Pioneer 533HD (CRT) that TV doesn't have a DVI connection so my only option is to use component.


Anyone else use the 3250 ? Do you think it's slow changing channels ?


----------



## jmp_nyc

As of 6pm tonight, MSG and Fox Sports New York are back on the air in their old places, as Time Warner and Cablevision reached a tentative agreement to return them to the air.


In a related development of interest to those reading this thread, Metro was moved from channel 70 (analog) to channel 150 (digital). Now, I'm sure that Cablevision wouldn't want this channel moved from analog space unless they're getting something in return. Anyone want to speculate what they're getting? Could it be to make room for MSG-HD and FSNY-HD? Is it Q4 yet?

-JMP


----------



## EricScott

Ok, so I just got home and hooked up my SA 3250 to my Samsung HLP via DVI. The setup guide that Time Warner gave me said I should do two things with to the box before using it:


1) With the box on, hit the hold the Select key until the message light blinks and then set the various output formats that your tv can support.


2) With the box off (and TV on), hold Guide anf Info on the box to run the setup wizard.


For whatever reason, neither of these procedures works at all for me. When I hold Select in #1, the message indicator never blinks and when I try #2, nothing happens (figure out why - see post below - this box has Pioneer Passport software instead of SA SARA software)


However if I turn on the box and my DLP everything looks great. I can access some basic options (same as my Pioneer) through the menus - hit Settings, then A for "More Settings" and can set the "Aspect Ratio" item to "16:9" and "4:3 Sidebar" (or Zoom or Stretch - I prefer Sidebar)


All the channels look great so there isn't necessarily something wrong but I wonder why I can't access the setup menus. I figured that maybe if DVI is connected these menus are totally bypassed but someone else with a SA4200 seemed to be able to access them.


Is there a certain sequence I need to follow when hooking up DVI to the box and the DLP? Should either one be on, while connecting? The way I hooked it up, was to simply unhook the DVI (already connected to the DLP) from the Pioneer and hook it into the SA3250. Both the TV and STB were off.


Any info would be greatly appreciated.


Thanks,

Eric


----------



## EricScott

I spent a number of hours last night playing around with the SA3250HD and overall was very pleased with the box (I will explain more below). The one thing that was really annoying and I still haven't figured out yet, is how to get Pass Through mode to work over DVI (this is how I had my Pioneer 3510 configured). The geniuses at Time Warner were nice enough to give me a handy SA3250 HD setup instruction guide. What they neglected to tell you (or more likely haven't realized themselves) is that none of these instructions work b/c the TWC box is running Pioneer Passport software, while the instructions were created by SA for their SARA software. So the recommended setup procedures such as holding the Select button on the box or holding Guide and Info on the STB together, don't do anything.


The software and menus on this box looked completely identical to my Pioneer 3510. The options can only be accessed by hitting Settings and then A for More Settings. If you are using DVI, the only relevant option is the Aspect Ratio (TV Type and Picture Settings) - which I set to 16:9 and PillarBox (I hate stretch mode). If you are using Component, you have the additional option of telling the box what Output Formats your TV supports. By default the box was set to 1080i only.


Before I realized all of this (see clueless post above) I just plugged in DVI, set up the Aspect Ratio options and the picture looked really good. When I hit the Info button my Samsung HLP (which tells you the resolution the set is receiving for the selected source, among other things), I noticed that all channels were at 1080i (including SD channels). I couldn't' figure out how to change this - ideally I wanted Pass Through so each channel passes its native resolution to the Sammy or at least 720p only since that's the native resolution of my set. The only way to do this was to unhook DVI, hook up component and set the Output Format options (not available with DVI). First I tried setting this to 480p, 720p and 1080i (knowing 480i isn't compatible w/ DVI). When I unhooked component and hooked up DVI, now every channel was coming in at 480p (obviously unacceptable). To tell you the truth the HD channels still looked damn good and I didn't do a whole lot of comparing b/c I knew I wouldn't be happy with 480p on HD channels (actually thought that maybe my TV's resolution info was just wrong). So then I rehooked component up and set the output format to 720p only. Hooked DVI back up and now every channel is coming through in 720p, which is somewhat acceptable since my Samsung doesn't have to do any additional scaling/processing. However, still can't figure out how to do Pass Through.


I called Time Warner two separate times. Spoke to two people, neither of whom knew what DVI even was, they both put me on hold and came back and said - Time Warner doesn't support DVI - terrific. I explained that all I wanted to do was access the setup menus that let me do Pass Through since the instructions they gave me were wrong, but to no avail.


So that's how I left it for the time being - if anyone knows how to get pass through to work on this box, I'd appreciate hearing how. Overall I think the picture quality is pretty amazing. Discovery HD looked great (on 720p mode). Only other thing I watched on a 1080i channel was Leno, which for some reason wasn't coming in as Widescreen - hoping it won't do this from now on or worse for anything on NBC with the Olympics coming up.


Here are the other observations regarding the SA3250 (in no particular order):


1) The Guide DOESN'T crash on 720p channels and is much faster on HD channels than it was on the Pioneer - little to no difference between the speed of the guide on HD vs. SD channels. This could have to do with the fact that the Guide only displays in a 4:3 window - doesn't fill the screen like the Pioneer does. Not a big deal if it works faster and doesn't crash.


2) The pillar box is gray on all channels (not just CBS HD). Not sure if I like this, as the bezel on my TV is black and with the lights off you could watch a 4:3 program w/o even noticing the pillar box. But not a big deal so far.


3) Channel changing appears quicker - not very noticeable though.


4) After one night the box has NOT REBOOTED - if this continues, it will be a big plus over the Pioneer.


5) The optical output is huge for me. I have two cable boxes in my living room (thanks to TW's speedy rollout of the HD DVR







). Both previously only had coax digital audio outs and my receiver only has one coax in. So I had to get this annoying converter for my SD DVR that would take few seconds to kick the audio in to full volume when you switched channels or unpaused. Now I only need 1 coaxial in on my receiver and everything works much better.


6) The box is much smaller (probably half the size of the Pioneer)


7) Overall I think the picture is probably a little sharper with better colors than the Pioneer - side by side comparison are obviously difficult though.


I still have a Pioneer in my bedroom and if I can't get pass through to work or if the SA3250 decides to start rebooting, I may switch back to it, but for the time being I'm fairly pleased with this box.


Sorry for the extremely long winded post.


----------



## Mixdoctor

Eric, what is Pass Through ? Having come directly from the 3100HD, I am not sure what that is. For me changing channels was slower, except when I used DVI, it was faster, but not as fast as my 3100HD.


The picture difference was more noticeable on my Pioneer 533. Some really good channels almost look HD in their clarity. The colors too are much better. The 3250HD is definitely a better box than the 3100 and it seems according to your review it is probably better than the Pioneer also.


All in all, a great review EricScott !


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Mixdoctor_
> *Eric, what is Pass Through ? Having come directly from the 3100HD, I am not sure what that is. For me changing channels was slower, except when I used DVI, it was faster, but not as fast as my 3100HD.
> 
> 
> The picture difference was more noticeable on my Pioneer 533. Some really good channels almost look HD in their clarity. The colors too are much better. The 3250HD is definitely a better box than the 3100 and it seems according to your review it is probably better than the Pioneer also.
> 
> 
> All in all, a great review EricScott !*



Pass Through simply means that the STB doesn't do any scaling. Whatever resolution a channel is, is passed, as is to the TV. The one exception is 480i is deinterlaced and converted to 480p if you are using DVI. But 720p comes in as 720p and 1080i comes in as 1080i. You would prefer this mode if the scaler on your TV was better than the scaler in the box, which for most good tv's is likely the case.


Another poster in one of the other forums who has the SA4200 (very similar to the 3250) on Cablevision (they use the SARA software I guess) thought Pass Through looked better on his Samsung than 720p only.


----------



## cap_167

not to get off topic but G4TechTV is back on same channel 105.


----------



## Mixdoctor




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by cap_167_
> *not to get off topic but G4TechTV is back on same channel 105.*



Cool ! But I am not sure it will be as good as TechTV.


----------



## Mixdoctor




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by EricScott_
> *Pass Through simply means that the STB doesn't do any scaling. Whatever resolution a channel is, is passed, as is to the TV. The one exception is 480i is deinterlaced and converted to 480p if you are using DVI. But 720p comes in as 720p and 1080i comes in as 1080i. You would prefer this mode if the scaler on your TV was better than the scaler in the box, which for most good tv's is likely the case.
> 
> 
> Another poster in one of the other forums who has the SA4200 (very similar to the 3250) on Cablevision (they use the SARA software I guess) thought Pass Through looked better on his Samsung than 720p only.*



For me it's not important now but when I get my Kirk it will become more important. I have a feeling this will be the best box we see from TWC in a long time....a year even. I heard the 8000HD DVR box sucks. I might have a hard time getting the DVR box if it's a step backwards.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Mixdoctor_
> *For me it's not important now but when I get my Kirk it will become more important. I have a feeling this will be the best box we see from TWC in a long time....a year even. I heard the 8000HD DVR box sucks. I might have a hard time getting the DVR box if it's a step backwards.*



I think I read in a massive 3250 thread in the HDTV Hardware forum that when TWC NYC rolls out the HD DVR that they will officially support DVI for other boxes as well and may update the software. I agree though that this box is probably as good as it gets for a while.


----------



## dkan24




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Mixdoctor_
> *For me it's not important now but when I get my Kirk it will become more important. I have a feeling this will be the best box we see from TWC in a long time....a year even. I heard the 8000HD DVR box sucks. I might have a hard time getting the DVR box if it's a step backwards.*



The 8000HD DVR that is out now runs SARA software, not Pioneer Passport. The 8000 SARA is terrible compared to Passport. I actually think the 8000 Passport is very good - I sold my ReplayTV when I got it. I believe that the 8000HD Passport will be very good when we get it. It definately sucks waiting a year, but hopefully it will be worth it.


----------



## timewaster

So Eric,


From your post, it sounds like you can still get pass-thru with the 3250 by using component out instead of DVI.

Is this correct?

I plan on switching to an HD box tomorrow.

I hope I can get this box.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by timewaster_
> *So Eric,
> 
> 
> From your post, it sounds like you can still get pass-thru with the 3250 by using component out instead of DVI.
> 
> Is this correct?
> 
> I plan on switching to an HD box tomorrow.
> 
> I hope I can get this box.*



Yes - Pass Through works over component and you can select all 4 formats (including 480i) - assuming of course your TV supports it.


However, I will caution you that I received a PM a few minutes ago answering some questions I had about this box and was told that for some reason these boxes tend to just reset your output format settings randomly when you use component. So one day you will turn it on and it will only be outputting 1080i or something like that.


Just something to think about. This person also confirmed that you cannot do Pass Through over DVI and seemed to think the Pioneer was superior over DVI. So I may switch back.


----------



## EricScott

Anyone notice that if you go to Pioneer Electronics' site, they no longer list their cable boxes. And if you go to Pioneer's Passport site, the pages for the STBs do not load. I had read that Pioneer was getting out of the OEM STB business but surprised that you can't access their site anymore. Guess we won't be getitng the 4000HD DVR in NYC.


----------



## Mixdoctor

Eric, see if you can do a side by side comparison and tell me which has the better DVI port. Does the Pioneer have more aspect ratio control than the 3250HD ?


----------



## drew138

Eric, I did notice that too. The whole site seems to be a bit kludeged up right now. As of last fall they were still advertising and marketing boxes, but who knows.....


Drew


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Mixdoctor_
> *Eric, see if you can do a side by side comparison and tell me which has the better DVI port. Does the Pioneer have more aspect ratio control than the 3250HD ?*



I will fiddle with both boxes more this weekend but AFAIK, you can't really say one box has better aspect ratio control than the other - the options they each provide are different:


The Pioneer automatically Passes Through the output format of each station (except 480i, which is deinterlaced to 480p) over DVI. I do not believe it is possible to have the Pioneer output a Fixed aspect ratio (although it may be possible, by hooking up component to access the Output Format option and telling the box that your TV can only receive a single output format, say 720p).


The SA3250 does not let you do Pass Through and basically forces you to pick an output format. I chose 720p as this matches the native resolution of my set.


So the options appear to be different. Personally I would prefer to do Pass Through over DVI (and would certainly like to have the option to do either) but I watched a few different channels last night - CBS (CSI), NBC (ER), Discovery and Channel 13 - all 1080i channels and they all looked really good on the SA3250. The color just seems better on this box than the Pioneer (although I'm going off of memory here).


So I'm pretty pleased so far w/ the 3250 and will likely keep it. The true test will be this weekend - PGA Champ. on CBS and Olympics on NBC. If the box performs well on those 1080i channels, I think it's a keeper.


One thing that really annoys me is the gray pillar bars. With the lights out, you can clearly see the bars, whereas on the Pioneer with the black bars, they just blended into the black bezel of my Sammy - could barely notice them.


One interesting observation - on my Pioneer, the only channel with gray pillar bars was CBS HD. On the SA3250, the only channel with black pillar bars is CBS HD - go figure. My guess is that the box just reverses whatever the channel broadcasts (gray becomes black and vice versa).


Oh and - 2 days and counting - no random reboots.


----------



## jin kim

I have a 3250 and it allows passthrough over component.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by EricScott_
> *One thing that really annoys me is the gray pillar bars. With the lights out, you can clearly see the bars, whereas on the Pioneer with the black bars, they just blended into the black bezel of my Sammy - could barely notice them.
> 
> 
> One interesting observation - on my Pioneer, the only channel with gray pillar bars was CBS HD. On the SA3250, the only channel with black pillar bars is CBS HD - go figure. My guess is that the box just reverses whatever the channel broadcasts (gray becomes black and vice versa).
> *



The gray pillars alone would keep me from replacing my Pioneer box with the SA3250. I vaguely remember reading somewhere that the color could be toggled between black and gray but can't find that information in any of the online SA manuals for the box. It has been my understanding that pillars appearing on a HD channel when broadcasting 4:3 programs are an integral part of the picture, not something that's added or that could be altered by a STB (unlike the pillars that are added by the box when a SD channel is being viewed).


----------



## dkan24

there too much activity on this list for no HD-DVR or new channel announcements.


We should start another thread titled "the Official TWC NYC thread of broing stuff that has been repeated 100 times over the last 70 pages"


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Manatus_
> *The gray pillars alone would keep me from replacing my Pioneer box with the SA3250. I vaguely remember reading somewhere that the color could be toggled between black and gray but can't find that information in any of the online SA manuals for the box. It has been my understanding that pillars appearing on a HD channel when broadcasting 4:3 programs are an integral part of the picture, not something that's added or that could be altered by a STB (unlike the pillars that are added by the box when a SD channel is being viewed).*



I'm pretty sure toggling of the pillar color is only available with the SARA software. Checked the menus and didn't see any such option on Passport. It appears that SARA offers quite a few extra options - in particular control over some of the audio features.


But yes, the pillars are annoying and may cause me to go back to the Pioneer. If I had a plasma, I guess they would be useful. But I don't so I want to get rid of them.


----------



## Maurice2

The TitanTV.com website says that the Olympics will be broadcast on the FOX channel (705) in HD tonight starting at 9 PM. Is this true?


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dkan24_
> *there too much activity on this list for no HD-DVR or new channel announcements.
> *



So I guess you are suggesting that no on e posts anyting until November/December?










I know I have been posting quite a bit to this thread lately but given that the 3250's are now readily available, I think this is somewhat significant - agreed not as significant as if/when the HD DVR.


----------



## jheart

Also, does anyone know if the Jet game tonight on CBS will be broadcast in HD ???


----------



## stencil




> Quote:
> The SA3250 does not let you do Pass Through and basically forces you to pick an output format. I chose 720p as this matches the native resolution of my set.



Actually, the 3250 lets you pick more than one format. I selected 480p, 720p, AND 1080i, and the box just sends me whatever the channel is broadcasting.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by stencil_
> *Actually, the 3250 lets you pick more than one format. I selected 480p, 720p, AND 1080i, and the box just sends me whatever the channel is broadcasting.*



Are you using component or DVI - I'm guessing component??


Over component, the 3250 will defintely pass all supported resolutions (set in Output Formats option only avail w/ component) as is.


For DVI, I have been unable to figure out how to do this. If I select 480p, 720p and 1080i as supported formats (which I have to do w/ component temporarily connected; DVI temporarily disconnected), when I hook up DVI everything comes in at 480p - obviously not aceptable for HD.


If you are using DVI and are able to Pass Through the formats, I would love to know how you did it.


----------



## dkan24




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by EricScott_
> *So I guess you are suggesting that no on e posts anyting until November/December?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I have been posting quite a bit to this thread lately but given that the 3250's are now readily available, I think this is somewhat significant - agreed not as significant as if/when the HD DVR.*



I am just posting my frustration, that is all.


If the 3250 had firewire, I would pick it up. But since you must make an appointment and have a firewire enabled TV, I can not get one. I want one just to play around with recording to PC.


----------



## stencil




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by EricScott_
> *Are you using component or DVI - I'm guessing component??*



You are correct. I'm using component. Curious - is the picture that better over DVI to forego the passthrough?


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by stencil_
> *You are correct. I'm using component. Curious - is the picture that better over DVI to forego the passthrough?*



I personally think the PQ over DVI (even at 720p only) is really good. If you have a fixed pixel display going all digital should yield better PQ. Would prefer Pass Through over DVI but Fixed 720p is pretty damn good. I haven't done a ton of side by side compisons with the 3250 but on my Pioneer I did a side by side test and preferred DVI.


----------



## rgrossman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Maurice2_
> *The TitanTV.com website says that the Olympics will be broadcast on the FOX channel (705) in HD tonight starting at 9 PM. Is this true?*



Highly doubtful. It's not on the TWCNYC Guide, and NBC owns the Olympics, not Fox.


The real question is, what will come over 704 at 8:00 p.m.?


----------



## rgrossman

I just checked the WNBC website. They say they will have 4 hours of HDTV coverage starting at *9:00 pm*. Then they repeat it continually until 4:00 am. Sunday.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by rgrossman_
> *Highly doubtful. It's not on the TWCNYC Guide, and NBC owns the Olympics, not Fox.
> 
> 
> The real question is, what will come over 704 at 8:00 p.m.?*



According to this, at 8pm there is supposed to be some sort of HD highlight show of the Salt Lake Games. Opening Ceremonies at 9pm.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...90#post4183490


----------



## anthonymoody

Thanks for all the 411 on the DVI outputs guys, will make picking the box for my next set up easier (unless the 8000Hd is out by then...)


TM


----------



## drew138

Hey, Why arent the opening games in HD. They are rebroadcasting old footage from prior years!?


Never mind, it seems fixed now.


Drew


----------



## Rock the Mullet

I just got my JVC plasma and hooked it up to my SA 3250 box.

I never realized just how terrible SD would look on this ...ugh!

HD looks amazing though...











My big problem is this: On many channels (most notably ABC HD) I've noticed that the audio is not completely in sync with the video..it appears that the video lags the audio signal by about a quarter second. Have any of you experienced this, and is there a solution?



My setup:

I have an optical cable from the SA box to my AV Reciever (Onkyo).

I have component cables from the SA box to my media reciever, and then that is connected by a proprietary digital cable to the TV.


----------



## timewaster

I finally made the switch from analog to an HD digital box yesterday.

The women was about to give me a SA, but I specifically ask for the Pioneer. She managed to find one and said I was lucky since they usually don't have the Pioneer.


Hooked it up and the HD channels are magnifcent. especially discover HD.


DVI on this pioneer is useless for me. whenever I shut off my tv, the box would just reset and shutdown almost immediately so I had to switch to component. (I have a Sony plasma)


I'm a bit confused about setting up passthru. If I want passthru they I should select all output formats (480i, 480p,720p,1080i). Is this correct?


I'm disappointed with NBC. I guess they are only broadcasting the opening and closing ceremony in HD and running the opening ceremony in a loop.


when watching the olympics, there is an occassional stutter. the picture just feezes for about 1-2 secs before continuing. anybody else experience this?


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by timewaster_
> *I'm a bit confused about setting up passthru. If I want passthru they I should select all output formats (480i, 480p,720p,1080i). Is this correct?
> 
> 
> I'm disappointed with NBC. I guess they are only broadcasting the opening and closing ceremony in HD and running the opening ceremony in a loop.
> *



To achieve passthrough, you should select every format that's supported by the TV input that you're using. However, though it's become somewhat fashionable around here to speak of passthrough as being beneficial, for most component connections, it's a dubious setup, at best. My TV's manufacturer, Samsung, for example, recommends always configuring a STB to output only the TV's single native resolution, so that scaling is done in the STB before the signal undergoes D/A conversion and three-way color separation for transmission over the component output.


NBC's HD Olympics coverage is very limited, but it's not _that_ limited. You'll find the schedule and a discussion HERE.


----------



## twcinsider

1 analog channel has been dropped. Metro channel which was temporarily dropped along with MSG and Fox Sports has moved to DTV channel 150. I'm told that we would have liked to slowly transitioned MSG and Fox Sports to DTV's sports tier which was one of the sticking points to contract negotiations. That would have stabalized rates for standard service tier and free up two more channels for use for HDTV or other services. Those 2 channels may still me lumped with YES Network at some point to create an analog sports tier


----------



## Mixdoctor




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dkan24_
> *I am just posting my frustration, that is all.
> 
> 
> If the 3250 had firewire, I would pick it up. But since you must make an appointment and have a firewire enabled TV, I can not get one. I want one just to play around with recording to PC.*



You don't need a firewire enabled TV just one with HD. The cable guy just checked to see if my TV's were HD capable and then left me with two 3250HD boxes. Hell my Pioneer HD533 doesn't even have a DVI connector let alone firewire.



EricScott - The lack of pass through made me switch back to component from DVI on my Sony 65WV600. I'll see how it works on my Kirk when that comes in. How is your 3250 doing now ?


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Mixdoctor_
> *
> 
> EricScott - The lack of pass through made me switch back to component from DVI on my Sony 65WV600. I'll see how it works on my Kirk when that comes in. How is your 3250 doing now ?*



So far I've been really happy with it on 720p Fixed. Watched the PGA yesterday and it looked awesome. Will watch the Olympics today but so far so good.


----------



## DjPiLL

I have no rebooting issues on my 3510 Pioneer. It also lets me record my 700 tier channels on my ReplayTV in hi-def (downgraded to 480P - but still widescreen - the SA3100 wouldn't let me do this).


Is there any reason to upgrade to the SA3250 for me?


----------



## vlapietra

Anyone else notice the poor picture quality during the men's gymnastics on 704 last night. It seemed to be heavily compressed b/c the picture really broke up during fast motion. Very pixelated.

Looked great when people were standing still, though!


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DjPiLL_
> *I have no rebooting issues on my 3510 Pioneer. It also lets me record my 700 tier channels on my ReplayTV in hi-def (downgraded to 480P - but still widescreen - the SA3100 wouldn't let me do this).
> 
> 
> Is there any reason to upgrade to the SA3250 for me?*



If your Pioneer doesn't reboot (are you using DVI or Component?) then I wouldn't bother switching.


That being said, I have been very happy with my 3250 - I do think the PQ is slightly better (esp. the color) than the Pioneer - although it's really tough to say for sure as side by side comparisons are impossible. It annoys me that I can't do Pass Through over DVI but the fact that the box doesn't shut down all the time is a major plus. I did try to compare 1080i Fixed vs. 720p Fixed on 1080i channels yesterday (NBC and CBS for the Olympics and PGA) and really thought the quality was comparable, suggesting that Pass Through wouldn't provide any meaningful improvement over 720p fixed for HD channels. Can't speak to SD channels since I watch them on a different box.


If your Pioneer works, I would stick with it. But if you were getting a new box today, I would say go w/ the 3250.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by vlapietra_
> *Anyone else notice the poor picture quality during the men's gymnastics on 704 last night. It seemed to be heavily compressed b/c the picture really broke up during fast motion. Very pixelated.
> 
> Looked great when people were standing still, though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Yes - also during the Men's diving (amazing what you will watch just b/c it's in HD)


----------



## drew138

Thanks for the update twcinsider. Wish you'd post more 


Any update on how the transition of channels 81-93 is going?


Drew


----------



## DjPiLL




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dkan24_
> *The 8000HD DVR that is out now runs SARA software, not Pioneer Passport. The 8000 SARA is terrible compared to Passport. I actually think the 8000 Passport is very good - I sold my ReplayTV when I got it. I believe that the 8000HD Passport will be very good when we get it. It definately sucks waiting a year, but hopefully it will be worth it.*




Well... TWC better have something planned soon as far as a Hi-Def DVR goes. RCN launches their DVR service nationwide starting October 1st.

http://www.rcn.com/investor/pr.php?id=211


----------



## timewaster

I was watching some of the pga over the weekend and noticed that some shots were clearly not HD and others were. Is it common for CBS to mix HD and non-HD material for their sporting events?


----------



## DjPiLL




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by timewaster_
> *I was watching some of the pga over the weekend and noticed that some shots were clearly not HD and others were. Is it common for CBS to mix HD and non-HD material for their sporting events?*




This was done with the Basketball too. I think it was just more noticeable with the Golf since it was an outdoor event.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by timewaster_
> *I was watching some of the pga over the weekend and noticed that some shots were clearly not HD and others were. Is it common for CBS to mix HD and non-HD material for their sporting events?*



For golf - yes. Supposedly the Masters was similiar although with a higher % of HD. It's really difficult to have every single camera over such a huge course be in HD.


For about an hour I was really upset and considered returning my TV







Obviously there was a huge contrast b/t the SD and HD, which made the selected HD shots even more enjoyable.


I would expect football to be all HD though.


----------



## timewaster




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by EricScott_
> *For golf - yes. Supposedly the Masters was similiar although with a higher % of HD. It's really difficult to have every single camera over such a huge course be in HD.
> 
> 
> For about an hour I was really upset and considered returning my TV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously there was a huge contrast b/t the SD and HD, which made the selected HD shots even more enjoyable.
> 
> 
> I would expect football to be all HD though.*



cool.

That doesn't really bother me since I'm not much of a golf fan.

Football though, would be important to me.

Anybody have a list of the football games CBS will broadcast in HD?

Fox released their list of HD broadcast games. Did CBS do something similar?

When is the next pre-season game to be broadcast in HD (fox,abc, cbs)?


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by timewaster_
> *cool.
> 
> That doesn't really bother me since I'm not much of a golf fan.
> 
> Football though, would be important to me.
> 
> Anybody have a list of the football games CBS will broadcast in HD?
> 
> Fox released their list of HD broadcast games. Did CBS do something similar?
> 
> When is the next pre-season game to be broadcast in HD (fox,abc, cbs)?*



Check the HDTV Programming forum. There are all sorts of stickies at the top about NFL programming. Haven't read through them much.


Were the CBS preseason games in HD? I know the Hall of Fame Game last Monday on ABC, was. Fox, AFAIK isn't broadcasting HD yet.


----------



## jheart

As posted by Ken H. in the HDTV forum......


2004 NFL In HDTV!

- ABC Monday Night Football - 17 games, Wild Card Playoffs


- The NFL On CBS - 51 games, AFC Playoffs, AFC Championship


- ESPN HD Sunday Night Football - 17 games


- NFL On FOX - 97 games, NFC Playoffs, NFC Championship, 2005 Super Bowl


- NFL Sunday Ticket - 100 games, some of which will be blacked out in local areas in favor of local stations HD carriage (as FOX did last year). This may be subject to change due to the addition of the CBS games.


- The actual number of HD games on FOX, CBS and thus NFL ST, is considered relatively accurate, but subject to change. The numbers on ABC & ESPN HD are pretty firm.



__________________


----------



## ADGrant




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Manatus_
> *To achieve passthrough, you should select every format that's supported by the TV input that you're using. However, though it's become somewhat fashionable around here to speak of passthrough as being beneficial, for most component connections, it's a dubious setup, at best. My TV's manufacturer, Samsung, for example, recommends always configuring a STB to output only the TV's single native resolution, so that scaling is done in the STB before the signal undergoes D/A conversion and three-way color separation for transmission over the component output.
> *



passthru mode may be dubious with your set but it certainly isn't with mine. I don't want the cable box converting 720p to 1080i so my TV has to deinterlace the image and then rescale it to its non-standard resolution. Nor do I want the cable box to de-interlace 1080i signals (I doubt it does this well) and throw away pixels my TV's scaler could use. Anyone else with a fixed pixel display that does not match the 720p or 1080p resolution would be in the same position (that describes all plasma owners, most LCD flat panel owners and all Grand Wega owners).


The scaler in Scientific Atlanta boxes is pretty crappy (I am sure the de-interlacer is too) so I suspect that even those with a 720p DLP (or 1080p flat panel) would be better off with passthru.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ADGrant_
> *passthru mode may be dubious with your set but it certainly isn't with mine. I don't want the cable box converting 720p to 1080i so my TV has to deinterlace the image and then rescale it to its non-standard resolution. Nor do I want the cable box to de-interlace 1080i signals (I doubt it does this well) and throw away pixels my TV's scaler could use. Anyone else with a fixed pixel display that does not match the 720p or 1080p resolution would be in the same position (that describes all plasma owners, most LCD flat panel owners and all Grand Wega owners).
> 
> 
> The scaler in Scientific Atlanta boxes is pretty crappy (I am sure the de-interlacer is too) so I suspect that even those with a 720p DLP (or 1080p flat panel) would be better off with passthru.*



Agreed but as stated above you can't get the 3250 to do Pass Through. So far the results on 720p only for my Samsung DLP have been quite good.


While watching NBC HD (Olympics) and CBS HD (PGA Champ) yesterday I flipped between 720p Fixed (what I currently have my box set at) and 1080i Fixed. 1080i Fixed on a 1080i channel would be the equivalent of what I would get with Pass Through (assuming I could activate it). I didn't really notice any difference between the two. Since I don't watch SD through this box and 720p Fixed is obviously great for 720p channels, I am pretty satisified with the box as is. Would still probably prefer Pass Through but what are you gonna do?


----------



## Sickman

I have a pioneer box and a Panasonic plasma. DVI does not work for me, as I described here . I have since resigned myself to using component. Does anybody know if the SA3250 solves this DVI issue? If not, is there any other reason I would want to make this switch (I don't have a "bad" shutdown problem)?


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Sickman_
> *I have a pioneer box and a Panasonic plasma. DVI does not work for me, as I described here . I have since resigned myself to using component. Does anybody know if the SA3250 solves this DVI issue? If not, is there any other reason I would want to make this switch (I don't have a "bad" shutdown problem)?*



When was the last time that you tried using the 3510's DVI output? The problem that you described in the thread to which you posted a link was resolved quite some time ago. If you have experienced the problem recently, perhaps there's something wrong with your particular 3510.


----------



## Sickman

I gave it a quick try a few weeks ago and no luck. Maybe I'll give it another shot. How do you know it was resolved?


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Sickman_
> *I gave it a quick try a few weeks ago and no luck. Maybe I'll give it another shot. How do you know it was resolved?*



Pioneer developed and TWCNYC distributed a software patch early this year that resolved the problem that produced the "please connect a HDTV" error message. That whole issue was discussed extensively in this thread. It's possible, of course, that what you're experiencing is a different incompatibility that's generating the same error message.


----------



## Rock the Mullet

Anyone else experiencing video lag (video lagging audio by a milisecond or two) on certain channels? - mainly Discovery HD, PBS HD, ABC HD, Fox.


I've hooked up my SA 3250 box via component and DVI and still the same delay.


Any thoughts?


----------



## vlapietra

The only video lag I've ever noticed is in on Fox (705) during most of their prime-time lineup. Whenever I'm flipping channels and land on Quintuplets(?) the lag is so pronounced it seems like they have the audio for the wrong episode playing. Waaaaaay more than just a few milliseconds.


----------



## timewaster

I picked up my Pioneer last friday and still have all the pay channels (hbo, showtime, cinemax, tmc). I'm guessing this is just temporary.

Anybody know how long this will last?


----------



## drew138

Audio / Video Lag. Yes, I've noticed on my Pioneer box that in the last few weeks the box can fall out of synch with the audio / video stream. This has happened on HD and SD channels. I was watching NY1 last week and I swear the audio was full 1 second behind the video. I powered down and powered up the box and the A/V was back in synch. This is a recent development? I generally never turn the cable box off, but I now power cycle it every other day since it only take a second.


Any one else noticing something similar?


Thanks


Drew


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by twcinsider_
> *1 analog channel has been dropped. Metro channel which was temporarily dropped along with MSG and Fox Sports has moved to DTV channel 150. I'm told that we would have liked to slowly transitioned MSG and Fox Sports to DTV's sports tier which was one of the sticking points to contract negotiations. That would have stabalized rates for standard service tier and free up two more channels for use for HDTV or other services. Those 2 channels may still me lumped with YES Network at some point to create an analog sports tier*



So now that Metro has been moved out of analog spectrum, when are we getting another HD channel? When I spoke with Bob Watson a couple of months ago, he told me that there were several channels (INHD1/2, TNT-HD) that were ready to go from a contractual standpoint, but were just waiting on spectrum. It's been a week since the spectrum was released, yet there seems to be no word about adding channels. I take that to mean that things weren't quite as ready to go as Watson indicated.


Since there's no longer any question about when some bandwidth will be available, does anyone want to guess what channel(s) we'll get and when? I was particularly annoyed last week when I was in Circuit City on 86th between 2nd & 3rd (TWC territory) and saw a sign advertizing TWC's HD service, listing the channels available. Among them were FSN, TNT-HD, and INHD. Unfortunately, the fine print underneath mentioned that not all services are available in all areas. That said, it's time for us to get more channels...

-JMP


----------



## timewaster

I"ve been able to figure out that CBS and NBC broadcasts their HD signal as 1080i and ABC and FOX (in the future) are broadcasting in 720p.


Does anybody know what format HBOHD, SHOHD, Discover, and channel 713 broadcast in?


Also, I noticed that StarWare Ep II on HBOHD did not have black bars, but my dvd does. Does HBO do some kind of conversion on their movies?


----------



## DJ Frustration

HBOHD, SHOHD, Discover and Channel 13 are broadcast in 1080i.


----------



## timewaster




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DJ Frustration_
> *HBOHD, SHOHD, Discover and Channel 13 are broadcast in 1080i.*



ahh, that explains why ABC doesn't look as good as the other channels.

the native resolution on my plasma is 1080i


----------



## bigd86




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by timewaster_
> *ahh, that explains why ABC doesn't look as good as the other channels.
> 
> the native resolution on my plasma is 1080i*



What plasma has a native resolution of 1080i?


----------



## DjPiLL




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bigd86_
> *What plasma has a native resolution of 1080i?*




I think you are referring to 1080p... and no plasma is native 1080p. I think there are 1080i plasmas though.


----------



## Rock the Mullet

Despite powering down my SA 3250 box and then on again, the video lag is still there for most of the HD channels. ARGH! Its really frustrating since I just spent a ton of money on this plasma and I'd like everything to be perfect.


Now do I have to go out and buy a $1000 receiver just to get an audio delay function?


Does Time Warner know about these issues? Can anything be tweaked on the box?


----------



## timewaster




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bigd86_
> *What plasma has a native resolution of 1080i?*



I have a Sony KE37X910.

Its an Alis panel. Aren't all Alis panels 1080i?

I believe its native resolution is 1080i, but I could be wrong.


Anyone catch the Giants/Panthers pre-season game on FOX?

I was surprised to find it in HD. THere was an argument going on in another thread where most people said it definititely would NOT be in HD.

Looks like they were wrong.

Looking forward to football season!


----------



## timewaster

Correction... people are saying the game was in 480p upconverted.

but it looked damn good to me.


----------



## vlapietra




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by timewaster_
> *Also, I noticed that StarWare Ep II on HBOHD did not have black bars, but my dvd does. Does HBO do some kind of conversion on their movies?*



HBO crops all of their movies to a 16:9 aspect ratio, so they completely fill a wide screen TV w/o black bars. For more info/ranting on this then anyone could ever possibly want just do a search for 'OAR HBO' in this forum.


----------



## cinemagotham

I'm trying to get a free flat screen TV from this site (either a 27" Wega or an LCD) for the bedroom (HD is in the living room) but am not sure how DTV will work just plugging straight into the TV. Obviously HD channels won't come through but will I get anything? I know the channel numbers will likely be all crazy but I don't feel like getting another cable box...


----------



## andrewjnyc

Forgive me if this is a total noob question. My first HDTV arrived today (a Sony-KV-34XBR960--and yes, it rocks), and I have a TWC non-HD cable box (the Scientific Atlanta Explorer 8000). I put a splitter on the cable from the wall in order to run a cable to the box and one to the cable input on the TV, which lets me watch the unencrypted HD channels (WNBC, WNET, etc). The TV's manual says I can watch encrypted HD channels by runnning a cable from the box to the TV's antenna input, which certainly allows me to watch whatever SD channels I select on the cable box...but when I attempt to select an HD channel on the cable box--even the unencrypted ones--I get bupkis. Do I need an HD cable box to get an HD signal on a cable running from the box to the antenna input?


The Olympics on WNBC look fantastic, though certainly there are times where I'm getting what look like compression artifacts. I can only assume this is TWC's fault and not that of the TV. I'm looking forward to seeing what the games look like when the antenna I ordered from Amazon arrives next week (when I connnected an FM antenna to the input, the only HD channel the TV could find was WCBS).


----------



## PedroBlanco

Is anyone having trouble with Video On Demand in Brooklyn? It appears that both of my STB's can't obtain an IP address. I have to wait a week for an appointment...


----------



## rgrossman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by andrewjnyc_
> *Forgive me if this is a total noob question. My first HDTV arrived today (a Sony-KV-34XBR960--and yes, it rocks), and I have a TWC non-HD cable box (the Scientific Atlanta Explorer 8000). I put a splitter on the cable from the wall in order to run a cable to the box and one to the cable input on the TV, which lets me watch the unencrypted HD channels (WNBC, WNET, etc). The TV's manual says I can watch encrypted HD channels by runnning a cable from the box to the TV's antenna input, which certainly allows me to watch whatever SD channels I select on the cable box...but when I attempt to select an HD channel on the cable box--even the unencrypted ones--I get bupkis. Do I need an HD cable box to get an HD signal on a cable running from the box to the antenna input?
> *



Even with an HD box, that wouldn't work. You can get HD only over the component connections (or DVI if the box and the TV have one).


And for SD, you would be much better off using the S-Video connection on your present box.


Unencrypted HD channels? If you are tuning your TV to 4 and 13 for WNBC and WNET, you're not getting HD. That's still SD. Their HD channels are 704 and 713.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by andrewjnyc_
> *Do I need an HD cable box to get an HD signal on a cable running from the box to the antenna input?*



You need to trade your SA8000 for a HD STB (there's no extra charge for doing so). Even then, no STB will deliver a HD signal when connected to a TV's antenna input. The only inputs that will support that are component, DVI/HDMI, and VGA. Grab your 8000 and head for your nearest TWCNYC office for a trade-in (I'm not sure what you are seeing with your present set-up, but I very much doubt that it's HD).


BTW, I have a HD receiver as well as a HD STB, and it's very unlikely that you're going to receive any OTA HD channel -- except, possibly, WPIX-- that's not duplicated on TWCNYC. That will probably change when the long-delayed Empire State Building antenna "combiner" goes into service. The most jaw-dropping HD pictures these days available to NYCers without satellite dishes are on Discovery HD, and you will need a TWC HD box to view that channel.


----------



## andrewjnyc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Manatus_
> *You need to trade your SA8000 for a HD STB (there's no extra charge for doing so). Even then, no STB will deliver a HD signal when connected to a TV's antenna input. The only inputs that will support that are component, DVI/HDMI, and VGA. Grab your 8000 and head for your nearest TWCNYC office for a trade-in (I'm not sure what you are seeing with your present set-up, but I very much doubt that it's HD).*



Well, what I do for a living pretty much requires me to have a DVR...so I probably won't trade in my SA8000 until the SA8000HD becomes available and, until then, I'll make do with OTA HDTV. TWC's small lineup means I'll only be missing Discovery, HBO and Showtime. I only hooked up the cable box to the antenna input as an experiment (since the manual lists it as a valid setup option, though that appears not to be the case). The HD picture I'm getting by splitting the cable before the box and running a line into the set's cable input is terrific, though the digital artifacts that are popping up on WNBC from time to time have me hoping that the image I'll get when my antenna arrives next week will be even better.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by andrewjnyc_
> *Well, what I do for a living pretty much requires me to have a DVR...so I probably won't trade in my SA8000 until the SA8000HD becomes available and, until then, I'll make do with OTA HDTV. TWC's small lineup means I'll only be missing Discovery, HBO and Showtime. I only hooked up the cable box to the antenna input as an experiment (since the manual lists it as a valid setup option, though that appears not to be the case). The HD picture I'm getting by splitting the cable before the box and running a line into the set's cable input is terrific, though the digital artifacts that are popping up on WNBC from time to time have me hoping that the image I'll get when my antenna arrives next week will be even better.*



You may want to consider getting a HD box in addition to your SA 8000. That's what I have. There are some annoying issues with IR conflicts but I am almost never watching both boxes at the same time and if you are recording something on the DVR and it won't let you change channels if it will mean cancelling the recording (at least not without your approval).


The digital artifacts on NBC HD are a widespread problem that many people have complained about. NBC's HD feed is just not up to par.


----------



## cinemagotham

I noticed during the women's 7000 meter (or whatever number of meters) qualifying race that the red on some of the shirts was so full of artifacts it appeared to be on fire. Pretty crazy.


----------



## cybertec




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bigd86_
> *What plasma has a native resolution of 1080i?*



my Philips 42FD9954 has native 1080i.


----------



## cybertec




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Sickman_
> *I have a pioneer box and a Panasonic plasma. DVI does not work for me, as I described here . I have since resigned myself to using component. Does anybody know if the SA3250 solves this DVI issue? If not, is there any other reason I would want to make this switch (I don't have a "bad" shutdown problem)?*



call them up and ask if they have the new Pace box with DVI input, it also has 2 component inputs, here in S.I, NY we have the Pace HDTV Box, they switched it from the Scientific Atlanta HD box.


----------



## cybertec




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Rock the Mullet_
> *hello everyone -
> 
> 
> I am planning to upgrade to HDTV with TWC in NYC.
> 
> 
> Can you tell me which is the best cable box? Pioneer or SA?
> 
> 
> Also, whoever owns a plasma display - does the DVI connection work with one or both of those boxes?
> 
> 
> Thanks!*



here in S.I,N.Y we just got the new Pace HD box with DVI and duall component inputs, the DVI works just fine, they changed the box from the SA-HD box which was crap.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by cybertec_
> *here in S.I,N.Y we just got the new Pace HD box with DVI and duall component inputs, the DVI works just fine, they changed the box from the SA-HD box which was crap.*



Cybertec --


TWC-Staten Island is a stand-alone part of TWCNYC; it's a physically-separate system. There have been no reports here of any Pace box being available to non-SI TWCNYC customers.


----------



## CynKennard

cybertec


What is the model number of your Pace STB? Is it a DC-550? I am on Staten Island and plan to subscribe to SI Cable soon.


Thanks,

Cynthia


----------



## drew138

Those PACE boxes are great for the most part. Like Cynthia, I'd like to know the model # too.


Someone mentioned issues with VOD yesterday. It is VERY common that on rainy days you will have trouble getting VOD to work. It has nothing of course with the actual weather, it's just that the VOD can only support a limited # of feeds and everyone wants to watch VOD on rainy days. I'm sure if you try it today it will work no problem.


Drew


----------



## cybertec




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by CynKennard_
> *cybertec
> 
> 
> What is the model number of your Pace STB? Is it a DC-550? I am on Staten Island and plan to subscribe to SI Cable soon.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Cynthia*



Cynthia, they only have one, here is the model number anyways, PACE-DC550P.


----------



## Mixdoctor

I need some input. I just got my Samsung Kirk DLP. I hooked it up to my SA3250HD box with both component and DVI. Beleive it or not I liked the component better. The DVI connection looks pixelated and blotchy. I have it set to 720p, my sets native resolution. I have a $19.95 DVI cable could that be the cause ? Should I switch to the Pioneer box that does pass through ? Is there a firmware upgrade that will make the 3250 look better with DVI ?


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Mixdoctor_
> *I need some input. I just got my Samsung Kirk DLP. I hooked it up to my SA3250HD box with both component and DVI. Beleive it or not I liked the component better. The DVI connection looks pixelated and blotchy. I have it set to 720p, my sets native resolution. I have a $19.95 DVI cable could that be the cause ? Should I switch to the Pioneer box that does pass through ? Is there a firmware upgrade that will make the 3250 look better with DVI ?*



I had the Pioneer 3510 running pass through over DVI on my HLP5063 for almost two months and just switched to the 3250 using DVI - I like the 3250 better.


By any chance, are you watching the Olympics? There have been a ton of complaints about NBC's HD feed from Athens - very pixelated.


I have tried setting the 3250HD to 720p and 1080i fixed and think I prefer 1080i fixed slightly. Since most channels are 1080i (abc and fox are the only TWC NYC HD channels that aren't) I think it's probably the better setting.


The quality of your DVI cable shouldn't really matter much.


I would use Discovery HD as you standard for making quality comparisons - I think DVI looks far superior to Component on both the Pioneer and the 3250.


----------



## Mixdoctor




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by EricScott_
> *I had the Pioneer 3510 running pass through over DVI on my HLP5063 for almost two months and just switched to the 3250 using DVI - I like the 3250 better.
> 
> 
> By any chance, are you watching the Olympics? There have been a ton of complaints about NBC's HD feed from Athens - very pixelated.
> 
> 
> I have tried setting the 3250HD to 720p and 1080i fixed and think I prefer 1080i fixed slightly. Since most channels are 1080i (abc and fox are the only TWC NYC HD channels that aren't) I think it's probably the better setting.
> 
> 
> The quality of your DVI cable shouldn't really matter much.
> 
> 
> I would use Discovery HD as you standard for making quality comparisons - I think DVI looks far superior to Component on both the Pioneer and the 3250.*



The Olympics looked pretty good. Some motion artifacts and pixelated, but I think that's NBC.


I am mostly talking about my non HD channels. My HD channels look good with either DVI or component, but my non HD channels look kinda bad with DVI, better with component. Is this unusual ? What can I do to get my DVI looking better ?


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Mixdoctor_
> *The Olympics looked pretty good. Some motion artifacts and pixelated, but I think that's NBC.
> 
> 
> I am mostly talking about my non HD channels. My HD channels look good with either DVI or component, but my non HD channels look kinda bad with DVI, better with component. Is this unusual ? What can I do to get my DVI looking better ?*



SD over DVI definitely isn't great on the 3250 (or the Pioneer for that matter). Many people run a separate S-Video cable (in addition to DVI) for SD channels. Requires switching to a different input on the TV when you watch SD channels but should yield much better results. Also gives you more picture size options (DVI only gives you 4:3 and Wide; S-Video gives you Zoom 1, Zoom 2, Panorama, 4:3 and Wide), which come in most handy for SD.


I primarily watch SD via a separate SA 8000 DVR (not HD). This is connected to my HLP via S-Video and SD looks really good (much better than on the 3250 connected via DVI only).


----------



## perrycampf




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by andrewjnyc_
> *... so I probably won't trade in my SA8000 until the SA8000HD becomes available ...*



According to the TWC CS person with whom I spoke last night, the SA 8000HD is available as of August 20th. They're coming to my apartment this morning (I already had the appointment scheduled to fix a modem problem), and are supposed to bring the new HD DVR box. I'll report if that actually occurs. Also, the CS rep said that the boxes are available at any billing center to swap. Can anyone confirm this information?


dpc


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by perrycampf_
> *According to the TWC CS person with whom I spoke last night, the SA 8000HD is available as of August 20th. They're coming to my apartment this morning (I already had the appointment scheduled to fix a modem problem), and are supposed to bring the new HD DVR box. I'll report if that actually occurs. Also, the CS rep said that the boxes are available at any billing center to swap. Can anyone confirm this information?
> 
> 
> dpc*



All I know is that I went to the 23rd St. office about a week and half ago and they didn't have them and had no idea when they were coming in.


I sure hope you are right though.


Eric


----------



## PedroBlanco

I just spoke to a rep also and they claim that they are available as of Friday 8/20 and can be picked up at any TWC service center.


----------



## EricScott

On the phone right now with them - told the same thing. The boxes just became available. However, in order to walk in to one of their retail locations to pick one up you need to drop off an HD box - they will not give you an HD DVR unless you give them an HD box. They will need to come over and install it for you at a charge of $25 or something like that.


If you call the main # they will provide you with a confirmation # to hold a box for you for pickup - although they apparently have plenty.


Also, supposedly the boxes can record 20 hrs of HD or 90 hrs of SD - not bad.


----------



## pciav

Just confirmed with customer service the same thing. You can walk into any customer service center and drop off an HD Box and pick up an SA8000HD DVR. I will be going after work.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by EricScott_
> *On the phone right now with them - told the same thing. The boxes just became available. However, in order to walk in to one of their retail locations to pick one up you need to drop off an HD box - they will not give you an HD DVR unless you give them an HD box. They will need to come over and install it for you at a charge of $25 or something like that.*



Eric --


Does this mean that there is or isn't a self-install option? If these boxes really are available, that would solve the problem of not wanting to awaken at 4:00 am next Monday to watch the Olympics closing ceremonies.


----------



## PedroBlanco

Yes, they claim that there is a self install option only if you currently have an HD box.


----------



## vlapietra




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by EricScott_
> *On the phone right now with them - told the same thing. The boxes just became available. However, in order to walk in to one of their retail locations to pick one up you need to drop off an HD box - they will not give you an HD DVR unless you give them an HD box. They will need to come over and install it for you at a charge of $25 or something like that.*



Dang! I just walked in and swapped my Pio 3510 for an SA 3250 on saturday. If only I had known.

Anyway, thanks for the help with the 3250 EricScott, my reboot problems are a thing of the past. I also wound up setting the box to 1080i despite my 720p native TV. It just looks a bit better to me.

On what I hope is an unrelated note, one of the first programs I switched on after getting the 3250 was on 713 about the 'Dead Sea'. It looked beyond horrible, incredibly pixelated and grainy. My other channels looked fine, as did subsequent shows on PBS. Anyone else notice poor quality on this show?


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by vlapietra_
> *Dang! I just walked in and swapped my Pio 3510 for an SA 3250 on saturday. If only I had known.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for the help with the 3250 EricScott, my reboot problems are a thing of the past. I also wound up setting the box to 1080i despite my 720p native TV. It just looks a bit better to me.
> 
> On what I hope is an unrelated note, one of the first programs I switched on after getting the 3250 was on 713 about the 'Dead Sea'. It looked beyond horrible, incredibly pixelated and grainy. My other channels looked fine, as did subsequent shows on PBS. Anyone else notice poor quality on this show?*



I know - I figured you would be the first to have one given that you said you were going this weekend. I plan to swap my Pioneer for this bad boy later today or early tomorrow. I will keep the 3250 since I think I prefer it over the Pioneer and it will ultimately go much nicer in the bedroom due to the smaller footprint.


Just when I thought I had figured out the 3250, along comes another box to play with. I'm sure this one will have tons of issues but what the hell.


Vinny - aside from the reboot problem, do you think the 3250 has better PQ than the Pioneer? I agree that 1080i fixed is preferable to 720p on the Samsung btw.


----------



## Manatus

My decision to switch to the SA8000HD will largely depend on whether its DVI port has been activated and the poor PQ reported by many users of the box with the SARA software has been improved in the Passport version.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Manatus_
> *My decision to switch to the SA8000HD will largely depend on whether its DVI port has been activated and the poor PQ reported by many users of the box with the SARA software has been improved in the Passport version.*



Agreed. I will let you know as soon as I get it if the DVI is active. I'm guessing it will work like the 3250 - no pass through, but fixed mode will work.


I am not getting rid of my SD 8000 DVR or my SA 3250 until this box proves to be reliable.


----------



## PedroBlanco

Has anyone tried a CableCard from TWCNYC? It looks like you can get them now...

http://www3.twcnyc.com/NASApp/CS/Con...=dtv/cablecard


----------



## vlapietra




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by EricScott_
> *Vinny - aside from the reboot problem, do you think the 3250 has better PQ than the Pioneer? I agree that 1080i fixed is preferable to 720p on the Samsung btw.*



Actually, I think I preferred the PQ on the 3510 a little more than the 3250. This is tough to judge b/c I never actually had both boxes at the same time. It's kind of tought to put my finger on, the PQ from the 3250 almost seems _overly_ sharp to me. The 3510 felt a tad smoother and cleaner. But it might be due to me having it set to 1080i. But the pros (no reboots, actually being able to use the Guide) more than outweigh that.


I'll be waiting on your review of the HD-DVR, the same way I waited on the 3250 review! I might be double dipping at the 23rd st office this week.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by vlapietra_
> *It's kind of tought to put my finger on, the PQ from the 3250 almost seems overly sharp to me. The 3510 felt a tad smoother and cleaner. But it might be due to me having it set to 1080i. But the pros (no reboots, actually being able to use the Guide) more than outweigh that.
> *



Interesting. You have the HLN, right? I have the HD3 HLP, which already "suffers" from a softer picture (I actually prefer the softer picture but many have been ranting about how it's not true HD, etc), so maybe that's why I seem to prefer the 3250. Although as you said, it's tough to decide without having them side by side.



> Quote:
> *
> 
> I'll be waiting on your review of the HD-DVR, the same way I waited on the 3250 review! I might be double dipping at the 23rd st office this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Unfortunately I'm not going to have much time to play with the new box - going away for a week or so on Weds. but assuming I get it tomorrow, I will try to post initial impressions - at least on whether or not DVI works.


I have a feeling this box is going to be pretty unstable - but let's hope I'm wrong.


----------



## EricScott

In reading through some of the 8000HD threads in the HDTV Hardware forum (and most of these appear to be SARA specific), it looks like the 8000HD doesn't let you output HD through DVI and SD through S-Video at the same time. You have to change the output format to 480i and then the S-Video will work, but DVI won't. If changing the output format is as hard to do on the 8000hd as it is on the 3250 (unhooking DVI, hooking up component, yada yada) this box will likely not be very useful.


SD over DVI is supposedly terrible and I was hoping to use S-Video to watch SD. I was hoping to just switch the input on my TV when watching an SD channel and I'd be all set (like on my 3250). But it appears that this is unlikely.


In the SARA software, changing the output resolution is really easy so it's not a big problem, but who knows what you have to do with Passport.


Should be interesting.


----------



## dkan24

It should probably be Passport software. I am leaving for the 23rd st office soon, so we will all know soon enough!


----------



## timewaster

Does the 8000HD allow you to record 2 shows at the same time?


On an unrelated note, 1080i broadcasts looks much better than 720p for me. CBS,HBO,Discover has a much better picture than ABC. I'm thinking its because my plasma has a native res of 1080i. For those of you who have 720p, does ABC look better than CBS and HBO?


----------



## ADGrant




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by timewaster_
> *Does the 8000HD allow you to record 2 shows at the same time?
> 
> 
> On an unrelated note, 1080i broadcasts looks much better than 720p for me. CBS,HBO,Discover has a much better picture than ABC. I'm thinking its because my plasma has a native res of 1080i. For those of you who have 720p, does ABC look better than CBS and HBO?*



Your TV does not have a native res of 1080i. Its native res is 1024x1024. BTW the i in 1080i means interlaced, plasma technology is inherently progressive. Therefore no plasma will ever have a native res of 1080i.


----------



## EricScott

FYI...not looking promising....

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...73#post4241773


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by timewaster_
> *Does the 8000HD allow you to record 2 shows at the same time?
> *



Yes. Just like the 8000 DVR the 8000HD has two tuners, so you can record two shows at the same time while watching a third pre-recorded show.



> Quote:
> *
> 
> On an unrelated note, 1080i broadcasts looks much better than 720p for me. CBS,HBO,Discover has a much better picture than ABC. I'm thinking its because my plasma has a native res of 1080i. For those of you who have 720p, does ABC look better than CBS and HBO?*



On my 720p Samsung DLP, ABC HD looks incredible (if I am outputting 720p from the box - see below) - better than CBS and NBC. Discovery (1080i) looks damn good though.


Given that ABC (and Fox one day) are the only 720p channels that TWC NYC offers, I actually have my SA3250 set to output 1080i only since my TV does a better job scaling the picture of the 1080i channels than the box does (Pass Through is not an option on this box). For 720p channels there are actually two conversions - 1) the STB scales 720p to 1080i; 2) the TV scales 1080i to 720p. Not ideal, and with this setup ABC HD definitely does not look better than CBS and NBC.


----------



## drew138

Wow, and its only the 3rd Quarter...... I'm hoping we get a confirmed 8000HD TWCNYC sighting before the end of the day so I can go and make the switch. Maybe you'll see me there, I'll be the guy in line with the Pio HD box under his arm with the hugh smile










Please post the report ASAP. Active DVI would be great.


Drew


----------



## dkan24

I have it!


----------



## dkan24

First impressions:


1. It is Passport sw like we thought

2. The guide and info bar are just 4x3 unlike the Pio 3510.

3. The pip is 4x3 as well and actually stretches and distorts HD if it is in the pip window.

4. The rep told me it has a 160GB hard drive. I don't know how to check it. I have set up about 10 hours of recording already! - including Attack of The Clones on at 8 on HBO - great show off movie.

5. The sw seems exactly the same as the 8000. You can set up first-run only and all that other stuff.

6. Overall , I am extremely happy. I have been waiting for this day for a year now. To top it off, my new speakers arrived today as well - Rocket Tykes.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dkan24_
> *First impressions:
> 
> 
> 4. The rep told me it has a 160GB hard drive. I don't know how to check it. I have set up about 10 hours of recording already! - including Attack of The Clones on at 8 on HBO - great show off movie.
> *



Congrats dkan -


160gb is consistent w/ the 20 hours of HD capacity I was quoted over the phone.


Does DVI work?


Can you output S-Video and Component (or DVI) simulteaneously?


----------



## PedroBlanco




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dkan24_
> *First impressions:
> 
> 
> 1. It is Passport sw like we thought
> 
> 2. The guide and info bar are just 4x3 unlike the Pio 3510.
> 
> 3. The pip is 4x3 as well and actually stretches and distorts HD if it is in the pip window.
> 
> 4. The rep told me it has a 160GB hard drive. I don't know how to check it. I have set up about 10 hours of recording already! - including Attack of The Clones on at 8 on HBO - great show off movie.
> 
> 5. The sw seems exactly the same as the 8000. You can set up first-run only and all that other stuff.
> 
> 6. Overall , I am extremely happy. I have been waiting for this day for a year now. To top it off, my new speakers arrived today as well - Rocket Tykes.*



Have you tried the DVI port?


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dkan24_
> *First impressions:
> 
> 
> 1. It is Passport sw like we thought
> 
> 2. The guide and info bar are just 4x3 unlike the Pio 3510.
> 
> 3. The pip is 4x3 as well and actually stretches and distorts HD if it is in the pip window.
> 
> 4. The rep told me it has a 160GB hard drive. I don't know how to check it. I have set up about 10 hours of recording already! - including Attack of The Clones on at 8 on HBO - great show off movie.
> 
> 5. The sw seems exactly the same as the 8000. You can set up first-run only and all that other stuff.
> 
> 6. Overall , I am extremely happy. I have been waiting for this day for a year now. To top it off, my new speakers arrived today as well - Rocket Tykes.*



And the status of the DVI port?


----------



## walkman666

Talking to a technician at TWC-NYC now. According to his supervisor, the dvi port is indeed *active* on the SA800HD. I'm skeptical, but I'm going to take what he says as the truth (risky). I've double-checked with him, too, but this is the claim. I currently have both an s-video and a dvi hook up with my pioneer 3510hd, and use the s-video for basic cable channels and the dvi for hd channels, switching with the input selector on my television.


I am arranging an in-home install -- if the technician hooks up the new SA800HD box and the DVI is inactive -- or the simultaneous s-video/dvi ports cannot be hooked up at the same time, I'll tell him nevermind.


- walkman


----------



## jergans

UNBELIEVABLE!!! I'm tempted to skip out from work right now to go home, grab my box and head down to 23rd street...


Dkan, you just walked in there and there were no problems?


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by walkman666_
> *Talking to a technician at TWC-NYC now. According to his supervisor, the dvi port is indeed active on the SA800HD. I'm skeptical, but I'm going to take what he says as the truth (risky). I've double-checked with him, too, but this is the claim. I currently have both an s-video and a dvi hook up with my pioneer 3510hd, and use the s-video for basic cable channels and the dvi for hd channels, switching with the input selector on my television.
> 
> 
> I am arranging an in-home install -- if the technician hooks up the new SA800HD box and the DVI is inactive -- or the simultaneous s-video/dvi ports cannot be hooked up at the same time, I'll tell him nevermind.
> 
> 
> - walkman*



Wow - good to hear. I remember reading a while back that TWC NYC would officially support DVI on all of its boxes once the HD DVR was released. Of course we thought that would be december.


If the S-Vid and DVI work at the same time I'll be one happy camper. If not then this box will not be an effective replacement of the two boxes I currently have.


----------



## dkan24

I can't test the DVI - my Panny projector does not have HDCP










The s-video does not work. I set it up for all output formats, and all I get is a gray screen on s-vid.


The box is a lot faster than my 8000. But my sister has an 8000 that was always a lot faster than mine, so maybe I just had a really slow one.


Another thing - I did not see a 1394 output on it. Looks like I'll be requesting a new box in a year!


----------



## dkan24




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jergans_
> *UNBELIEVABLE!!! I'm tempted to skip out from work right now to go home, grab my box and head down to 23rd street...
> 
> 
> Dkan, you just walked in there and there were no problems?*



Walked in and was out in an hour. My hands were shaking, I was so nervous/excited! I have been waiting for this day for a year now!


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dkan24_
> *I can't test the DVI - my Panny projector does not have HDCP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The s-video does not work. I set it up for all output formats, and all I get is a gray screen on s-vid.
> 
> 
> The box is a lot faster than my 8000. But my sister has an 8000 that was always a lot faster than mine, so maybe I just had a really slow one.
> 
> 
> Another thing - I did not see a 1394 output on it. Looks like I'll be requesting a new box in a year!*



Is there an easy way to switch the output format in the main Settings menu (without going to "More Settings"). I believe if you flip it to 480i only, then S-Video will work.


----------



## EricScott

Why do I get the feeling that the line at 6pm is going to be way longer than an hour long


----------



## dhy8386

Walked in one hour ago to get my 8000HD and the wait was 1 hour. However, it seemed most of the people were there for other reasons. I asked the rep how many HD DVRs they had and she said plenty.


Hooked it up at home and seems to work great. Recorded an HD show and playback was quite impressive. I am using component connections and have yet to try DVI or the svid. However, why would you want to hook it up through svid when you can just use component for everything. I think the picture looks quite good through it - although dvi could be that much better...


Ill post more as i use it....


----------



## walkman666

Friday 2-6pm Aug 27 appointment for me. $25 installation. Works for me. I merely don't want to have to give up anything -- the DVI and the simultaneous S-Video/DVI output, but the karma here would indicate that a trade-off is not unlikely. I will continue to track this thread and see what others who physically have this box say (and surely hope that it's positive!).


User's Guide, FYI (which does show a firewire port):

SA8000HD User's Guide 


- walkman


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by walkman666_
> *
> 
> User's Guide, FYI (which does show a firewire port):
> 
> SA8000HD User's Guide
> 
> 
> - walkman*



Note that this guide - just like all of the SA guides out there - is for SARA software. Our boxes have Passport. So on pg. 9 at the bottom, where it describes how to choose the screen type, this will most likely not work.


----------



## timewaster

For the 8000HD, can you get passthru via component out?


Also, is the TVGuide faster on the 8000HD. The guide is slow as hell on my Pioneer 3510 and I find it very painful to use. I usually wind up using the guide on my tivo. Any tivo owners out there? I find that the tivo software is by far, much better than the TW software. I really wish tivo would make a standalone HDTivo.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by timewaster_
> *For the 8000HD, can you get passthru via component out?
> 
> 
> Also, is the TVGuide faster on the 8000HD. The guide is slow as hell on my Pioneer 3510 and I find it very painful to use. I usually wind up using the guide on my tivo. Any tivo owners out there? I find that the tivo software is by far, much better than the TW software. I really wish tivo would make a standalone HDTivo.*



The guide on the SA3250 is significantly faster than the Pioneer 3510 - esp. on HD channels. It doesn't fill the whole screen on HD channels (just a 4:3 screen) and it appears that the 8000HD does the same thing.


----------



## perrycampf

Wow, it looks like my initial 8000 HD post set off a firestorm. Glad to hear that the CS rep was right. Turns out that the tech who came today thought it wasn't going to be out for a couple months (just had a meeting last week saying that). Does anyone know if folks living in Brooklyn or Queens can exchange their box at 23rd St.? I seem to recall having some trouble last time I did it because I was told I was on a different "head" or something like that. Will the SA 8000HD I pick up at 23rd St. work in Brooklyn?


dpc


----------



## drew138

Great news. Not that I care at this point; but has anyone a clue what the additional fee for the HD-DVR is? I think the SD-DVR is about 8.95 a month? See you there tonight in line!


Drew


----------



## walkman666

$8.95 per month on top of whatever fees you are currenlty paying for whatever STB is correct. I inquired when making my appt. $25 installation on top of that for the lazy one's (or the one's who do not have that kinda time).


Any _real_ confirmation yet on the activation of the DVI port?


Oh, dhy8386: I use svid and dvi because I find that the svid connection for the regular shows is better than the dvi connection, but of course, the dvi connection is better than the svid connection for hd shows. Or, perhaps I would have to make major adjustments in contrast, color, etc. hopping from regular & hd shows between the dvi input. Either way, that is why I use both svid and dvi connections, and not only 1 connection for all channels. If on the other hand, the SA8000HD component connections are as good as dvi for hd channels, and also as good as svid for regular channels, then I would do that, too (although the way my tv is currently connected, I really don't want to have to move the wall unit againt to get to the back of the tv -- I thought I was done with that!).


- walkman


----------



## michaelpatriceh

The people at TWCNYC (phone) tell me that you need a work order before you can go to the location. Unfortunately, currently their systems give them an error message if they put in the request. Any insights?


----------



## stencil

Michael: Interesting. The woman this morning told me that while she couldn't create a work order for me, I *should* just go in with my HD box to replace. What's the story here? I don't want to wait in line in the morning and show up late for work for no reason at all.


----------



## dkan24




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by stencil_
> *Michael: Interesting. The woman this morning told me that while she couldn't create a work order for me, I *should* just go in with my HD box to replace. What's the story here? I don't want to wait in line in the morning and show up late for work for no reason at all.*



Same for me as well. Although I was going to pick it up, the rep was going to make the changes on the computer and give me a confirmation code. But the computer was down.


I used s-vid through my PC as a scaler for SD. It looked a lot better than component on my Pio 3150. I will report back on how SD looks through component after I watch it a little more.


----------



## esj

for everyone with time warner nyc , i have the sa 3250hd box so why can`t you people out there get one ? also i talked to the vp of programming for time warner reguarding the future of additional hd programming and what i got from was that there won`t be any future channels in the near future including espn which he says was in possible carraige agreement but talked about a bandwidth problem which i know nothing about so in total we get nothing coming , crapy hd boxs , and another large rate increase again most likely within 3-4 months , do i sound pissed ???????? my opinion we got about another 4-5 years before we have say 15-20 hd channels but right now we discovery to look forward to (WWWWWOOOOO) ej - out


----------



## Rock the Mullet

Just put in my order. Will probably pick up the SA HD DVR box sometime tomorrow. I have my fingers crossed with respect to the DVI port!


----------



## stencil

Rock: So are the computers back up? You got a work order?


----------



## EricScott

TWC never ceases to amaze.


Well the good news is you don't need a work order to go pick up an HD DVR. The bad news is they are out of stock and my work order was completely useless.


After waiting for the better part of an hour (took off work early so I would get there in plenty of time) I find out they are out of HD DVRs. I told the woman I had a confirmation # that was supposed to "guarantee" me one - at least that is what I was told on the phone.


She said - the people on the phone have no idea what kind of stock the offices carry and the confirmation # means nothing. Brilliant.


She also had no idea when they would get more in. Supposedly they only had 15 today.


Pretty pissed to say that least that I wasted my afternoon dealing with this crap.


I felt like I was in that seinfeld episode where he is trying to rent a car and they don't have one for him - "you guys are really good at taking the reservation, just not keeping the reservation - and that really is the most important part".


----------



## stencil

Eric: Thanks for saving my morning. No inventory control, I guess. Great. So I guess the rest of us just wait for the system to be...working...


----------



## pciav









$%&^*^ &%^*$%^ I HATE TWC!


Here's my tale: Forget about it in Queens for now, I do not know about Brooklyn. I left work a little early today after talking to customer service to confirm I could pick a box up at the Kissena Blvd., Flushing or Woodside location. The customer service rep I spoke to Eddie confirmed all I had to do was bring in my old box and exchange it for the new one.


I arrived at Kissena Blvd. at 4:20 walked into the first floor area, a rep approached me and asked if I was making a box exchange. With a big smile on my face I said, yes, I am here to pick up the newly available SA8000HD. With a blank stare only a TWC Employee can give, she said that we do not have a HD DVR and it won't be available until the end of the year. I told her I read about Manhattan and 23rd Street and I called customer service. She had me wait while she went to talk to someone on the phone. She came back and sent me to the 2nd floor customer service area. I waited a few minutes and then was greeted by the rudest customer service idiot I ever had the pleasure to speak to. Two CSR windows with six clueless TWC employees behind the glass with not one of them having a clue!


Not to rant too long, they emphatically stated we do not have it, we do not know when we are getting it, we are only supposed to get 10 when we get them, come back in a month maybe. I laughed and asked to see a supervisor and if they could please check the other locations, take my name, put me on a list, something. There wasn't a supervisor available, wouldn't take my name, nothing. It felt like that new Capital One David Spade commercial, NO, NO, NO! The best line was, that when you call customer service (718, 212 etc.) 358-0900 you are talking to someone in Canada and they really do not know what is going on, I said no ****, took my 3510HD box and left.


I got in my car and immediately called the customer service number and got a very nice rep by the name of Donna on the phone. I politely explained my situation to her and in the course of our conversation I asked her if she was in Canada, she said yes, so I proceeded to tell her that the local CSR here said that the Canadian CSR's were basically stupid. I explained to her, it was the other way around. Donna suggested I call Woodside at a different customer service number (718) 888-4000, well when you call that number it directs you to call (xxx) 358-0900 for customer service and to hold for administrative issues. I held and the person who answered was kind enough to transfer me to someone at the Woodside office by the name of Don. Don had no idea what I was talking about, but was nice enough to take my number and said he call me back. I wasn't expecting a call, but five minutes later Don called and said there are no boxes in Queens yet and you can't go to Manhattan to pick one up as it will not work with the Queens head end. He said to check back in a week and gave me his number to call him back next week.


I wouldn't have minded if they were just out of the box. I would understand. If you call Customer Service they will confirm that the box is available in Manhattan, Brooklyn, Queens, and Mount Vernon, but it is not. They would not take my name, put me on a list, offer me an appointment, nothing. I am sick of TWC and as much I don't want to deal with an OTA antenna for locals, it is time to start looking at Voom. If I am going to be aggravated, I might as well be aggravated and at least have content to be aggravated about.


Sorry for the long rant, but I've had enough of Time Warner's crap. I hope Anthony doesn't tell me to move again...










Jealous in Queens. Keep the reports coming.


----------



## michaelpatriceh

Very bad news indeed. Why am I not surprised.... You went to the 23rd St location, right?


So, I guess the best thing to do is to pay the extra $25 and make an appointment. But then the rep might show up with the SD version...


Is there a way to call the 23rd St office?


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by michaelpatriceh_
> *Very bad news indeed. Why am I not surprised.... You went to the 23rd St location, right?
> 
> 
> So, I guess the best thing to do is to pay the extra $25 and make an appointment. But then the rep might show up with the SD version...
> 
> 
> Is there a way to call the 23rd St office?*



Yes I went to the 23rd st. office. Not sure if you can call them directly. AFAIK, the numbers on their website are always the main TWC #.


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by esj_
> *for everyone with time warner nyc , i have the sa 3250hd box so why can`t you people out there get one ? also i talked to the vp of programming for time warner reguarding the future of additional hd programming and what i got from was that there won`t be any future channels in the near future including espn which he says was in possible carraige agreement but talked about a bandwidth problem which i know nothing about so in total we get nothing coming , crapy hd boxs , and another large rate increase again most likely within 3-4 months , do i sound pissed ???????? my opinion we got about another 4-5 years before we have say 15-20 hd channels but right now we discovery to look forward to (WWWWWOOOOO) ej - out*



Except that just last week they moved the Metro channel out of analog spectrum and switched it to a digital channel, which should free up the bandwidth for at least one or two HD channels.


Not to mention that when I spoke with that very same VP a couple of months ago, he told me that there were a few HD channels under contract, and that the only thing standing between them and subscribers was the lack of bandwidth. The fact that he's still spouting that line after Metro moved means that he has absolutely no interest in being honest with those who are able to reach him.

-JMP


----------



## Manatus

I arrived at TWC-23rd St. at 5:53 pm, waited about 45 minutes only to be told that they'd run out of the HD DVRs. The CSR told me that a fresh supply would arrive tomorrow morning. Right.


Later: I called TWC to set up an appointment to have a technician come and install the DVR. After I mentioned this afternoon's misadventure, the CSR offered to waive the $25 installation fee. I now have an appointment for Thursday. What do you think the chances are that the cable guy will show up with the HD version of the 8000?


----------



## jergans




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Manatus_
> *I arrived at TWC-23rd St. at 5:53 pm, waited about 45 minutes only to be told that they'd run out of the HD DVRs. The CSR told me that a fresh supply would arrive tomorrow morning. Right.
> 
> 
> Later: I called TWC to set up an appointment to have a technician come and install the DVR. After I mentioned this afternoon's misadventure, the CSR offered to waive the $25 installation fee. I now have an appointment for Thursday. What do you think the chances are that the cable guy will show up with the HD version of the 8000?*



I was probably leaving right as you were arriving. I got the second-to-last box. I was actually going to post from the 23d street center that there were only two left, but all of the computers were occupied.


Hopefully everyone has luck with the in-home installation.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Manatus_
> *I arrived at TWC-23rd St. at 5:53 pm, waited about 45 minutes only to be told that they'd run out of the HD DVRs. The CSR told me that a fresh supply would arrive tomorrow morning. Right.
> 
> 
> Later: I called TWC to set up an appointment to have a technician come and install the DVR. After I mentioned this afternoon's misadventure, the CSR offered to waive the $25 installation fee. I now have an appointment for Thursday. What do you think the chances are that the cable guy will show up with the HD version of the 8000?*



Well that's exactly when I was there too - I guess we just missed it. If I weren't going away Weds for a week I would definitely do the home installation. Nuts to that - have them leave it with your doorman or drop it off somehow - why should you have to be home.


Pretty pissed.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jergans_
> *I was probably leaving right as you were arriving. I got the second-to-last box. I was actually going to post from the 23d street center that there were only two left, but all of the computers were occupied.
> 
> 
> Hopefully everyone has luck with the in-home installation.*



So does DVI work? Dying to know. I won't even sweat it anymore if it doesn't.


----------



## stencil

So I called CS again and they told me that the activation codes aren't working, which is why they're not handing them out, and they're waiting for that to get going. Said they'd be calling me when ready in a day or so.


----------



## dkan24

After a few more hours of watching, here is what I have found:


1. HD breaks up a lot more than with a normal box. Every now and then there is a line of digi-noise that goes across the top.


2. If you are watching live, it has more of a chance of breaking up - video and audio. If I rewind a second or two, it is fixed.


3. I cannot get s-vid to work and the box puts gray bars around the sides for 4x3. I prefer black bars b/c I have a projector with no screen, so the black looks like the wall.


4. The screensaver is different from the 8000. It is a gray screen with a small 4x3 image bouncing around.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dkan24_
> *After a few more hours of watching, here is what I have found:
> 
> 
> 1. HD breaks up a lot more than with a normal box. Every now and then there is a line of digi-noise that goes across the top.
> *



What exactly do you mean by "breaks up" - is the image not clear? are there a/v sync issues?


I don't think S-Video works on this box as long as you are in "HD Mode". As far as I can tell it seems like if you have 720p or 1080i selected as supported output formats, the box is in HD mode and S-Video is deactivated. If you manually switch the output format to 480i (and possibly 480p) I think the S-Video should work.


----------



## jheart

The Rams/Chiefs game looks fantastic on ABC, and so does Attack of the Clones on HBO.


----------



## dkan24




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by EricScott_
> *What exactly do you mean by "breaks up" - is the image not clear? are there a/v sync issues?
> 
> *




I get a line across the top about 1/5 the way down of some macro-blocking. It lasts for only a second or two. It has happened a good amount of times. Anyone else see this?


----------



## drew138

Can any of the other 14 people with the HD-DVR confirm what dkan24 is seeing; Is DVI working; and how is the on-screen response to the remote control commands. My current SA8000 is slow slow I have to wait 2 seconds for it to respond to my remote commands. My Pio HD box is too sensitive!


For those that got the box, congrat's and please continue posting first impressions.


And as far as metro choice being moved from Analog to Digital; I'm sure that the plan was always to phase in new HD channels when the time is right. There are complex contracts and payments with adding channels. Bob W. indicated that we wouldn't see anything until the 4th Q, I believe that the HD-DVR was suggested as late 4Q, so I'm inclined to be patient and give them the benefit of the doubt. not like I have a coice, but hey, the fact that 15 people have the HD DVR is as least a step in the right direction.


Oh, and I still want the Pio HD DVR box that I posted a week or so ago, but I guess I'll take the HD8000 when a new shippment comes in....


Drew


----------



## jheart

Ok, after reading all the posts I figured what the hell, I will give TWC a call @ 718.358.0900 and ask if they have the DVR available. The woman told me that they are available and I just need to take my current box down and exchange it. I told her that other people were getting this same information but when they showed up they were told that there were none available. I asked her to verify the model number of the box just to make sure that we were on the same page and talking about the same thing. She said it's the SA8010HD DVR and that they just became available yesterday. Hmmmmm, what should I do ??? I'm thinking about calling back 3 more times just to triple check. Maybe they can pull one out of the back and read the model number right off the box as proof that they do have them.


----------



## pciav

Jim,


Read my post above . When you call (718) 358-0900 you are talking to someone in Canada. Even if they can pull a box and read something off of it, it doesn't matter because it is not anywhere near here.


If you walk into Kissena Blvd. today and obtain a unit, please let me know as it would not surprise me after yesterday's debacle.


----------



## EricScott

So being my impatient self, I got to 23rd st. really early today and watched them unload exactly 20 HD DVRs out of the truck (they also unloaded about 50 SD DVRs, despite the fact that there are stacks of them in the office - brilliant!) - so you better hurry if you want one.


Got the first one and brought it home real quick to test out DVI. And unfortunately, *I couldn't get DVI to work on my Samsung DLP* . With this TV I have gotten DVI to work on both the Pioneer 3510HD and the SA 3250 HD without any problems. I get audio but when the DVI cable is connected I get a blue screen on the Sammy and a message that says "No Signal". If I unplug the cable the msg on the Sammy changes to "Check Signal Cable" so the TV is clearly recognizing the connection, just not displaying anything.


If I hook up component, video works fine.


I will play around with it more later and hope others can chime in on this, but it appears DVI isn't working. Also haven't even tried hooking up S-Video to see how the whole component/s-video interaction works.


BTW - optical audio works, although I am already hearing dropouts, where the audio on HBO HD will go from 5.1 to DPLII on my receiver every frew seconds - pretty annoying.


That's all for now - off to work. I should be on for a good part of the day if people have other questions. Although I've literally spent 10 mins playing w/ this box, so not sure how helpful I can be.


One other thing to note - I set the output formats on the TV to 480i, 480p, 720p and 1080i since my TV can handle all of them. On SD channels, the box is passing a 480p signal over component (not 480i). On HD channels, it is doing Pass Through - NBC was 1080i, ABC was 720p.


----------



## jheart

Before I waste my time I will call back and ask them how I can be sure they have the boxes since the person I am talking to is in Canada. There has to be a way to speak to someone who is physically located in the Kissena office.


----------



## michaelpatriceh

Happy to confirm that the boxes are back at 23rd St. Picked mine up this morning. There are another 15 or so left. Better hurry...


----------



## drew138

Eric/Michael, you guys are pretty impressive with your dedication on picking these up. I'm sure the 15 will be gone by the time I get back into the city from work.......


Too bad about DVI; I'm assuming that there isn't some sort of menu option to enable this feature. I wonder why it would be disabled?


I'm curious to know how the PQ on the DVR'd HDTV signals come through on playback? I get a fair amount of pixelation when watching HDTV channels and I'm curious if the DVR picks those up or is better able to process them from the recording???


Thanks!


Drew


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drew138_
> *Too bad about DVI; I'm assuming that there isn't some sort of menu option to enable this feature. I wonder why it would be disabled?
> *



The menus looked like a combination of the SD DVR menus and those on the other HD boxes (3250, 3510, etc). The only options I could find for outputs are:


1) Aspect Ratio (includes TV Type and Picture Settings - i.e. zoom, stretch, sidebar)


2) Output Format - where you can select the formats your tv supports - as mentioned above, i selected all four, yet SD appears to be output at 480p.



> Quote:
> *
> 
> I'm curious to know how the PQ on the DVR'd HDTV signals come through on playback? I get a fair amount of pixelation when watching HDTV channels and I'm curious if the DVR picks those up or is better able to process them from the recording???
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Drew*



I set up a quick recording for the Olympics this afternoon to test out the quality (no good movies on HBO). Probably won't be the best test since we all know the NBC HD Olypmics feed is pretty pixelated.


----------



## drew138

Actually, I'm curious to see if the DVR'd version of the NBC Olympics broadcast is actually not pixelated. I've always assumed that the live feed has a difficult time being decoded by the HD boxes in real time, however, with the DVR'd recording I'm hoping that the full signal is recored and played back without the pixelation???? Just a theroy.


Can anyone comment on how the HD8000 stretch mode of SD channels compares with that of the Pio or the SA 3250?


Lastly (for now) someone said that TWC told them this was the SA HD8010 model number? Not that it matters much, but what is the model number on the actual box? 8000or 8010.


Thanks


Drew


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drew138_
> *Lastly (for now) someone said that TWC told them this was the SA HD8010 model number? Not that it matters much, but what is the model number on the actual box? 8000or 8010.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Drew*



I read in one of the other threads that apparently all 8000HDs are in fact 8010's. The SD boxes are 8000's. Don't think it matters at all.


Now that I think of it, I didn't take a good look, but I don't recall seeing firewire outs on this box.


----------



## stencil

Gah, that's annoying. The people on the phone told me that they would call me to pick it up, and that I shouldn't bother going down to the service center. How hard would it be for them to get this straight?


----------



## SRFast

Greetings all. Is it official? Is the the HD DVR available for TWCNYC customers? I was speaking to a foreman who came to my house to install a CableCARD on 8/14 and he said they were delayed because of SW problems.


TIA....JL


----------



## jergans

The last email I'd received from Bob Watson at the end of May indicated a "late summer" release for the HD-DVR. So, he was right on the money with that call.


I emailed him yesterday, just to tell him that I'd picked mine up and that he was right on targer with his prediction. I also mentioned that he'd said that additional HD stations should be added in the fourth quarter and I asked if he had a status update.


Here's his reply: "Still 4Q on the additional HD channels. We hope to have them out earlier rather than later in 4Q."


I'm following up by asking which stations are likely to be added. I assume the two HDNets and INHD stations as well as TNT-HD, since those seem to be carried by other TWC affiliates.


I'm also going to ask about ESPN-HD. I don't expect a response on that issue since it's a national TWC-Disney issue, rather than a local TWCNYC issue.


I'll keep you posted.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by SRFast_
> *Greetings all. Is it official? Is the the HD DVR available for TWCNYC customers? I was speaking to a foreman who came to my house to install a CableCARD on 8/14 and he said they were delayed because of SW problems.
> 
> 
> TIA....JL*



A number of people, including myself, have them. So I guess it is official. The real question is, is it ready for primetime or are there going to be a million glitches to deal with?


----------



## SRFast

Thanks Eric. What connections work with this box? My SA-8000 is connected via S-Video to my HDTV. Will this still work? If not, what is the recommended setup to maximize PQ? What cables will I need to get?


BTW, I just got off the phone with TWCNYC CS and was told that I would need to have a tech install the HD DVR. Is this the case?


TIA....JL


----------



## gregeas

Tomorrow I'm trading my Pioneer HD box for the 8000HD. I'm a bit nervous about the swap: the Pioneer box looks great with my ED Panasonic plasma (I use composite out for SD programming, and component for HD). SD programming is much better than I thought it would be with this setup, and HD is nearly perfect.


I don't want to sacrifice PQ if the 8000HD has as many problems as I've read about. Anyone out there regret swapping? Should I go ahead with it? I do like the idea of recording select HD movies from HBO and Showtime, plus upcoming NFL games...


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by gregeas_
> *Tomorrow I'm trading my Pioneer HD box for the 8000HD. I'm a bit nervous about the swap: the Pioneer box looks great with my ED Panasonic plasma (I use composite out for SD programming, and component for HD). SD programming is much better than I thought it would be with this setup.
> 
> 
> I don't want to sacrifice PQ if the 8000HD has as many problems as I've read about. Anyone out there regret swapping? So I go ahead with it? I do like the idea of recording HD movies from HBO and Showtime, plus upcoming NFL games...*



One factor to be weighed before swapping a Pioneer STB for the HD-DVR is the apparent decision by TWC to discontinue its use of Pioneer boxes (possibly because Pioneer is exiting that line of business) and the question of what HD-STB would be available if the DVR doesn't work out. I, for one, doubt that I'd be happy with the SA3250, with its gray-only sidebars and dumbed-down menu of viewer options.


----------



## stencil




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by gregeas_
> *Tomorrow I'm trading my Pioneer HD box for the 8000HD. I'm a bit nervous about the swap: the Pioneer box looks great with my ED Panasonic plasma (I use composite out for SD programming, and component for HD). SD programming is much better than I thought it would be with this setup, and HD is nearly perfect.
> 
> 
> I don't want to sacrifice PQ if the 8000HD has as many problems as I've read about. Anyone out there regret swapping? Should I go ahead with it? I do like the idea of recording select HD movies from HBO and Showtime, plus upcoming NFL games...*



Just curious, did you get a work order or are you just going to show up in the morning?


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by SRFast_
> *Thanks Eric. What connections work with this box? My SA-8000 is connected via S-Video to my HDTV. Will this still work? If not, what is the recommended setup to maximize PQ? What cables will I need to get?
> 
> 
> BTW, I just got off the phone with TWCNYC CS and was told that I would need to have a tech install the HD DVR. Is this the case?
> 
> 
> TIA....JL*



SRFast


Haven't had much time to fidget with the box. What I do know is this - Component video works; DVI doesn't. Optical audio works; don't know about coaxial audio. Haven't tried S-Video.


From what I have read on some of these massive 8000HD threads is that the box can either be in SD mode (480i) or HD mode (480p, 720p, 1080i) but not both (like the 3250). If you are in HD mode, S-Video will NOT work - looks like only Component will. It remains to be seen if the SD PQ is decent over component (hopefully comparable to S-Video on the SD8000). For me, this is the big question as I still watch a good amount of SD. I have an SD8000, which provides excellent PQ over S-Video and I was hoping the 8000HD would totally replace it. I may still keep my 3250HD for super crisp HD if I am unhappy with the HD quality that this box provides over Component.


As I said, I haven't hooked up S-Video yet, but with Component hooked up, I set the Output format options to 480i, 480p, 720p and 1080i but noticed that SD channels, which should be 480i, are actually output at 480p. This seems consistent with the SD vs. HD mode the box has to be in.


As far as cables go - the box I received included a set of component cables as well as standard rca audio cables. They are probably not the best quality so if you are going to use Component, you may want to get a better set of component cables.


As far as the tech install goes, you can only do a self install if you trade in an existing HD box. If all you have is a SD DVR, they will most likely need to install the HD DVR for you. If you already have an HD box, just bring it in and swap it for the HD DVR and you are all set.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by stencil_
> *Just curious, did you get a work order or are you just going to show up in the morning?*



Don't worry about the work order. They are useless if you are doing a self install b/c the people on 23rd st. know nothing about them. It's first come first serve in terms of trade ins there - the work order is irrelevant, as I found out yesterday afternoon.


----------



## gregeas

I'm super busy right now, so I'm paying $25 to have TW drop off the box at my apt tomorrow. Not much of a price difference compared to taking a taxi to 23rd St and back.


----------



## randymac88

Just returned from the 23rd St. location. I traded in the good old Pio for the HD DVR. I got number 13 of the 20 delivered this morning, so as of about 11:25am, there were seven left. Just enough to make you want to go down on your lunch break, but just few enough so that the last one goes to the guy before you in line. Ugh!


Anyway, I had a work order. She didn't even look at it - she had it all on her computer, and pulled my account using the serial number on my old HD box.


Good luck to all! Hopefully this thing works....


----------



## DJ Frustration

So from what I can tell, they are getting anywhere from 20-25 HD DVRs per day? Is this correct? If someone goes in tomorrow morning to pick one up, can you post whether or not they had new inventory?


----------



## sir_captain

Currently, I'm using the 3100HD, and feeding the component out to my projector, and the s-video to my SDTV--this arrangement works beautifully. Based on the 8000HD's manual, it seems that this won't work anymore--can anyone think of any workarounds other than getting 2 boxes?


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DJ Frustration_
> *So from what I can tell, they are getting anywhere from 20-25 HD DVRs per day? Is this correct? If someone goes in tomorrow morning to pick one up, can you post whether or not they had new inventory?*



Seems to be about right. The only reason I knew exactly how many they had is because I stood there watching them unload the truck in the morning - there were exactly 20.


Their inventory control is horrible (as you would expect). Clearly they have a lot of these boxes somewhere yet the fill 3/4 of their delivery van w/ SD DVRs and cable modems - both of which are piled almost to the ceiling of the office. Don't understand why they don't bring 100 of the HD DVRs to the office - being out of stock is a bad thing, not a good thing - not sure they understand that.


----------



## comport

has anyone confirmed whether or not the 8000HD is available from the queens service center (the one near the BQE)?


----------



## dkan24

few more observations/answers:


1. The model number on the front does say 8000HD (not 8010)


2. There are no 1394 outputs


3. Coaxial digital works very well. Just like the old boxes, it always outputs Dolby Digital - 2.0 when it is not 5.1.


4. s-vid does not work if you have any HD formats turned on. I have not tried turning off HD to see if s-vid will work. Anyone confirm this yet?


5. I think SD over component looks better than it did on the 3150. SD over component was unwatchable on the 3150, it is very much watchable on the 8000HD. Not as good as s-vid on the 3150 (but I was using a scaler with that)


----------



## SRFast

I have the SA 8000 and a tech visit is required if I want to upgrade to the SA-8000HD. I was willing to pay the $25, but could not get an appointment to fit my schedule so I decided to replace the SA 8000 with the self install HD STB. I will pick it up tonight and use it for a few days. I will contact TWCNYC later this week and arrange to swap the HD STB for the SA 8000HD on Saturday morning. I decided to take this upgrade path because it allows me to do the self install option. The payment centers are open to 19:00 weeknights and part of the day on Saturday which is more convenient for me.


Regards....JL


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dkan24_
> *few more observations/answers:
> 
> 
> 5. I think SD over component looks better than it did on the 3150. SD over component was unwatchable on the 3150, it is very much watchable on the 8000HD. Not as good as s-vid on the 3150 (but I was using a scaler with that)*



dkan24


Just a little confused about which box you are comparing ti the 8000HD: the Pioneer 3510HD, the Scientific Atlanta 3250HD or the Scientific Atlanta 3100HD? Wasn't aware of a 3150HD.


----------



## Mattdoc

I was able to get the 8000hd, and unfortunately there was no manual in the box. I am going back to 23rd to try and pick it up.

If they do not have any I had a question...is it possible to set up stretch modes for the non-hd channels, and have the HD channels broadcast in their correct ratios? It seems odd that if I want everything to fit my tv stretched to 16x9 with out gray sidelines, that I am also forced to zoom in on HD. I would like to stretch just channels 1-699 say, and watch 701-713 in their natural ratios. Or must I re-change my aspect ratios, depending on the channel?

I want to thank those in this forum who made me aware the DVR was out. On an aside, I went to yahoo yellow pages, and looked up time warner. Call 212-598-7200. If you ask about the HD DVR you will be transfered to a manager. I was, she told me how many boxes were left (at that time 12) and when I said I could be there in an hour, she said she would hold it for me. Not 100% sure she did, but when I got there, 8 were left, so there was no problem. Good luck in getting one. I am excited to experiment later.


----------



## walkman666

So, it seems that DVI is not active, contrary to what I was told over the phone by a technician ('s supervisor). Bummer. What I would like to know, from those using the new SA8000HD box is whether:


1.) the HD pic quality (in component) of the SA8000HD is equal to or greater than your previous non-DVR HD box (please specify previous HD box)?


2.) the pic quality over component for *SD* channels is equal to or greater than the picture you had with your old box (please specify what connection you used for SD reception; e.g. s-video, component, dvi).


3.) you feel that the advantages of having HD-DVR capability on the new box outweigh any percveived disadvantages of the new box (if you have found any disadvantages)? *In other words, is it a net "gain" to have made this trade to the new SA8000HD?*


thx, - walkman


----------



## SRFast

For the all the experts: I have a boat load of high quality RCA cables sitting around and would like to use these instead of the cables included in the HD STB carton. Assuming I connect the cables correctly, can I use my cables? I assume I am getting the Pioneer STB that does not support S-Video. Correct?


TIA....JL


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Mattdoc_
> *I was able to get the 8000hd, and unfortunately there was no manual in the box. I am going back to 23rd to try and pick it up.
> *



The manual that comes w/ the 8000HD is useless - all of the instructions are for the SARA software and our boxes use Passport software. Not sure about your stretch mode question. Personally I prefer to do stretching (which I rarely do anyway) through my TV. That way if I leave my Samsung in "Wide", 4:3 gets stretched and 16:9 comes in as is.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by walkman666_
> *So, it seems that DVI is not active, contrary to what I was told over the phone by a technician ('s supervisor). Bummer. What I would like to know, from those using the new SA8000HD box is whether:
> 
> 
> 1.) the HD pic quality (in component) of the SA8000HD is equal to or greater than your previous non-DVR HD box (please specify previous HD box)?
> 
> 
> 2.) the pic quality over component for SD channels is equal to or greater than the picture you had with your old box (please specify what connection you used for SD reception; e.g. s-video, component, dvi).
> 
> 
> 3.) you feel that the advantages of having HD-DVR capability on the new box outweigh any percveived disadvantages of the new box (if you have found any disadvantages)? In other words, is it a net "gain" to have made this trade to the new SA8000HD?
> 
> 
> thx, - walkman*



This is exactly what I will try to figure out - may take a little bit of time though. However, for the time being (until DVI is active) I will settle for the 8000HD being a suitable replacement for my 8000SD DVR - in other words, acceptable SD viewing and recording; then the HD recording capabilities would simply be a bonus to my previous setup. I will likely hold onto my 3250HD box since I don't think I will ever be satisfied w/ HD over component on the 8000HD after seeing how crystal clear the HD on my 3250 over DVI is.


----------



## Mattdoc

Eric,

I too like to stretch through my tv, a Toshiba 57inch rear projector. Sadly my tv locks in anything greater than 480i. I used to stretch either RCA or S-Video, but since both are inactive on the 8000hd when I use component cables, I am stuck with watching whatever is broadcast in the cable box's stretch modes. I may be able to stretch recordings though, using the "vcr dump" port. I have that hooked up, but it does not seem to broadcast live over it.

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## timewaster

Has anyone been able to confirm that you get 20hrs of HD on it?

I remeber reading that it takes 20gigs to store 1 hr of HD. 160Gigs => 8 hrs of HD. But I'm not totally sure.


----------



## jergans




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by walkman666_
> *So, it seems that DVI is not active, contrary to what I was told over the phone by a technician ('s supervisor). Bummer. What I would like to know, from those using the new SA8000HD box is whether:
> 
> 
> 1.) the HD pic quality (in component) of the SA8000HD is equal to or greater than your previous non-DVR HD box (please specify previous HD box)?
> 
> 
> 2.) the pic quality over component for SD channels is equal to or greater than the picture you had with your old box (please specify what connection you used for SD reception; e.g. s-video, component, dvi).
> 
> 
> 3.) you feel that the advantages of having HD-DVR capability on the new box outweigh any percveived disadvantages of the new box (if you have found any disadvantages)? In other words, is it a net "gain" to have made this trade to the new SA8000HD?
> 
> 
> thx, - walkman*


*1.) the HD pic quality (in component) of the SA8000HD is equal to or greater than your previous non-DVR HD box (please specify previous HD box)?*


I had the Pioneer 3510HD and I have a Sammy 467hln DLP. The HD quality is close. I think the 720p (ABC) quality is nearly identical. The 1080i quality may be a bit softer, but not too much. Of course, this is based only on flipping channels last night (Monday night football for 720p, Attack of the Clones for 1080i).

*2.) the pic quality over component for SD channels is equal to or greater than the picture you had with your old box (please specify what connection you used for SD reception; e.g. s-video, component, dvi).*


I used component for SD with the Pioneer box and use component with the HD-DVR. I think the SD quality is BETTER with the SA8000HD. Watching the Olympics (non-HD) and other SD channels, the quality seemed better than what I got out of the Pioneer. I don't think SD looks great on a Sammy DLP period, but it looks better out of the SA8000HD.


(For the record, I used the S-video out of the Pioneer for Tivo. I'd also tested DVI. In all cases, I didn't notice much of an improvement in SD quality over using component. There was some improvement, but nothing immense).

*3.) you feel that the advantages of having HD-DVR capability on the new box outweigh any percveived disadvantages of the new box (if you have found any disadvantages)? In other words, is it a net "gain" to have made this trade to the new SA8000HD?*


This is it for me. I rarely get out of work before 8 pm, and I often work past 10. I love HD, but I hated the "see it live or miss it in HD" factor that I had to deal with before today. The SA8000HD is not perfect. But for me it's a HUGE thing to be able to timeshift HD content. Plus, the dual tuner is very convenient.


I understand the concerns people have about the box, but the ability to finally record/timeshift HD content is such a huge advantage, I don't see how people can pass up this box (unless they have an HD-VHS recorder). There's no other choice at this time. When/if Tivo comes out with a cablecard compatible HD-DVR, I'd be willing to pay for it. But until that happens, I'm happy with the SA8000HD.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jergans_
> *
> 
> I had the Pioneer 3510HD and I have a Sammy 467hln DLP. The HD quality is close. I think the 720p (ABC) quality is nearly identical. The 1080i quality may be a bit softer, but not too much. Of course, this is based only on flipping channels last night (Monday night football for 720p, Attack of the Clones for 1080i).
> *



I'm assuming you were comparing component on the 8000HD to component on the 3510? How would you say component on the 8000HD compares to DVI on the 3510 (assuming you used this)? For those of us who prefer DVI to component, this allows us to compare the best available connections on each box.


On my Samsung HLP5063 I have always used DVI (on my Pioneer 3510 and my SA 3250) - I personally preferred it to Component. I know that many people prefer component to dvi, however.


I agree - the day they release a cablecard HD Tivo, I am done. As a Tivo lover for years with RCN (since they didn't have a DVR alternative), it pains me that I barely use my SA Tivo since I switched to Time Warner - it's not even connected to any sort of cable; I just use it for Home Media Option). The Sci Atlanta DVR's hardware is just far superior to Tivo for those who care about quality audio and video, making the software shortcomings more than manageable (in general I have been very pleased with the SA DVR's software, other than the ability to search for shows by title - so tedious!!!).


----------



## walkman666

*jergans,* thanks mucho for answering my questions so clearly. This is the type of data I am seeking. Very helpful. I know it's early days yet, so it might take time for other folks to answer.


For me, I don't see myself doing a lot of recording, either HD or SD, but I want the capability when I need it. I usually watch what is on, or go with on-demand options, but this is a tool/toy that is obviously worth having if there are no noticeable trade-offs. So, while the HD recording advantages are not so powerful based on my viewing habits and preferences, I would like a recorder, without sacrificing pic quality. If that is the case here with the SA800HD (over my current, Pioneer 3510HD, the same one you, jergans, had), then I'm going to make the switch.


thx again, - walkman


----------



## Rock the Mullet

Got my SA 8000 HD hooked up earlier. Everything is ok, but no DVI.


ARGH!!!


Otherwise, everything seems to be on par with the SA 3250 I just returned.


----------



## EricScott

What kind of component cables are people using for these DVRs? I currently am just using the cables it came with, which seem decent, but I'm sure aren't great. Any recommendations for a reasonable component cable. I have found Acoustic Research to be decent.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by EricScott_
> *What kind of component cables are people using for these DVRs? I currently am just using the cables it came with, which seem decent, but I'm sure aren't great. Any recommendations for a reasonable component cable. I have found Acoustic Research to be decent.*



Back before I switched from component to DVI, I was having a problem with electrical interference and ordered a pair of well-made and -shielded component cables from Blue Jeans Cable ( LINK ). The cables were fairly priced and the company a pleasure to deal with.


----------



## jergans




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by EricScott_
> *I'm assuming you were comparing component on the 8000HD to component on the 3510? How would you say component on the 8000HD compares to DVI on the 3510 (assuming you used this)? For those of us who prefer DVI to component, this allows us to compare the best available connections on each box.
> 
> 
> On my Samsung HLP5063 I have always used DVI (on my Pioneer 3510 and my SA 3250) - I personally preferred it to Component. I know that many people prefer component to dvi, however.
> 
> 
> I agree - the day they release a cablecard HD Tivo, I am done. As a Tivo lover for years with RCN (since they didn't have a DVR alternative), it pains me that I barely use my SA Tivo since I switched to Time Warner - it's not even connected to any sort of cable; I just use it for Home Media Option). The Sci Atlanta DVR's hardware is just far superior to Tivo for those who care about quality audio and video, making the software shortcomings more than manageable (in general I have been very pleased with the SA DVR's software, other than the ability to search for shows by title - so tedious!!!).*



I didn't notice a huge improvement (or any improvement 99% of the time) over DVI with the Pioneer box, so I decided to stick with component (I use DVI with my DVD player). So I don't think I'm much help there.


----------



## Rock the Mullet

I use component cables from pacificcable.com. very cheap and will give probably same results as a monster cable.


oh, i just called TWC and they "say" that the DVI port on the SA 8000 HD will be enabled soon...once they get all the kinks worked out...so we'll just see, I guess.


----------



## EricScott

The more I think about it, the more I believe that component could be the best single output solution for the 8000HD boxes. Given that you can't output S-Video and DVI at the same time and the fact that SD over DVI tends to look pretty bad, component may be a good compromise. Who knows. I'll obviously try DVI if and when they enable it, but if the SD quality is anything like it was on the 3510 or 3250 I don't think I will be able to use that as my sole SD output.


----------



## QMAN71

Has anyone on Staten Island called to see if the HD-DVR is available on SI? I tried calling but was on perpetual hold so I gave up.


----------



## jasonDono

Does anybody know if there are any left at the 23rd street office and what time they open in the morning? I've been trying ot call them, but of course the line is busy and the one time I got through the machine hung up on me 3 minutes into their menu system.


Thanks,

Jason


----------



## walkman666

I use component cables for my dvd players from RAM Electronics. They are well made, and are about $30-$40 depending on length. I tried pacificcable, but found them to be junk. Upon connection, one end of the RCA plug fell off and the cable would not work. Very cheaply made compared to RAMelectronics.net.

RAM Electronics component video cables 


- walkman


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jasonDono_
> *Does anybody know if there are any left at the 23rd street office and what time they open in the morning? I've been trying ot call them, but of course the line is busy and the one time I got through the machine hung up on me 3 minutes into their menu system.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jason*



They open at 8am. It seems that they are getting about 15-20 new boxes each day. If you get there early I'm sure you'll get one.


----------



## pciav

I just got a call from a Customer Service Rep. in Queens. Kissena Blvd., Flushing has 8, well 7, because they are holding one for me. Apparently the guy from Woodside I spoke to yesterday passed the info along and I just got a call. I will make it over there before 7.


Since the DVI is not activated, I will leave well enough alone and leave the 3510 in place in the living room connected to my NEC 61XM2/S Plasma for the time being and replace my second 3510 in the bedroom with the SA8000HD. I will try it with my Samsun LTN-226W LCD and let you know how it goes.


While I was on the phone I asked if I could trade my SA8000 SD-DVR instead and they said no. HD for HD only right now.


----------



## perrycampf

FYI, my wife just picked up the HD DVR at the service center in Brooklyn (5th Ave. & 27th St.). She said there was no one in there (at 6:30) and that they had plenty of boxes.


dpc


----------



## drew138

Does the HD PRV do PiP? How so with HD?


Drew


----------



## SRFast

I went to the TWC payment center to swap an SA 8000 DVR for a HD STB box and lucked out. The CS rep saw that I had the SA 8000 and gave me the SA 8000HD even though it is against their policy. TWC only allows self install for exisiting HD STB users, but they gave me the SA 8000HD anyway. I really appreciated it because it save me a trip back to TWC to swap the HD STB for the SA 8000HD (see my earlier post). I was out of there in 10 minutes which added to the joy.


I've set up the box, but when I switch from an HD channel to a non HD channel, the transition is not smooth. Is there any setting to resolve this?


Will replacing the provided composite video cable with better cables improve the PQ?


TIA...JL


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by EricScott_
> *I agree - the day they release a cablecard HD Tivo, I am done. As a Tivo lover for years with RCN (since they didn't have a DVR alternative), it pains me that I barely use my SA Tivo since I switched to Time Warner - it's not even connected to any sort of cable; I just use it for Home Media Option). The Sci Atlanta DVR's hardware is just far superior to Tivo for those who care about quality audio and video, making the software shortcomings more than manageable (in general I have been very pleased with the SA DVR's software, other than the ability to search for shows by title - so tedious!!!).*



For those of us who are already Tivo users but have never used one of the cable-box based DVRs, can anyone give a description of the interface? As a Tivo user, which missing features are going to drive me completely nuts?


Also, the SA site doesn't seem to list the specs for the 8000. Can anyone who's gotten the box tell me what the physical size of the box is? I'm trying to figure out whether or not I'll have to do some significant rearranging of components in order to make it fit...

-JMP


----------



## dkan24

The transition from HD to SD is not smooth b/c it is changing output formats - 1080i to 480i. Any time you switch, it gives a gray screen and takes longer.


I found a bug as well - when you hit swap on PIP it takes you back to the beginning of the session for that channel, instead of taking you to where it should be.


The PIP is a 4x3 box that only goes within the 4x3 part of the screen. If you have an HD show in the PIP, then it is distorted instead of letterboxed.


----------



## DJ Frustration

That bug was discovered in other forums.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...23#post4182023 


TWC is definitely aware of it and the word is that they are releasing a software patch to fix it (at least they are in Charlotte, we'll see about NYC)


----------



## dkan24

good to know that it is being worked on. Hopefully we will get that fix too. It does not do that on the 8000.


----------



## SRFast

I just picked up the SA 8000HD and have a question regarding the aspect ratio setting. The default setting is 1080i with additional settings of 720p, 480i and 480p. Is there a need to change this setting? My HDTV supports all the settings. I do not watch DVDs, just the TWC broadcast stuff, so is there a benefit/reason for selecting the "480" settings? BTW, if I choose just one setting, which is perferable, 180i or 720p? FYI: I own a Mitsu WD-52525 DLP set.


TIA.....JL


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by SRFast_
> *I just picked up the SA 8000HD and have a question regarding the aspect ratio setting. The default setting is 1080i with additional settings of 720p, 480i and 480p. Is there a need to change this setting? My HDTV supports all the settings. I do not watch DVDs, just the TWC broadcast stuff, so is there a benefit/reason for selecting the "480" settings? BTW, if I choose just one setting, which is perferable, 180i or 720p? FYI: I own a Mitsu WD-52525 DLP set.
> 
> 
> TIA.....JL*



This all depends on whether the box or your DLP does a better job scaling the image. I would be willing to bet that your Mitsu does a far better job than the STB (I know my Sammy DLP does), so you will want to select 480p, 720p and 1080i and let the Mistu scale it to 720p (it's native resolution). 480i is irrelevant as far as I can tell b/c the S-Video is disabled while using Component and all SD programs are actually sent as 480p to the TV.


It's hard to say which one you should pick if you could only choose one. Since most HD channels are 1080i, that would probably look best. But then all SD is scaled to 1080i, which will likely look like crap. It all depends on your viewing habits/personal preferences.


I think your best bet is to select all 3 and let the Mitsu do the heavy lifting.


----------



## EricScott

Had some time to play with the HD DVR last night and here are my initial thoughts (btw - was anyone else's internet connection down last night?):


SD:

1) Quality over component is definitely not as good as it was over S-Video on my 8000SD DVR but not too bad - definitely watchable.


2) Gray pillar boxes on every channel are driving me crazy - this really may be the deal breaker for me. I watch a fair amount of SD and my DLP has a black bezel. I hate stretch modes so when watching a 4:3 SD program on my 8000SD it had nice black pillar boxes that just blended into the bezel. These stupid gray pillar boxes are really noticeable and distracting. I know why they are gray - less burn in for plasma owners - but I don't own a plasma. I didn't buy one specifically b/c I was worried about burn in. There should be a way to change the color of the pillar boxes (in SARA there is an option)


HD:

1) Overall HD quality is pretty decent. Definitely not as crisp or vibrant as my SA3250 over DVI but pretty good.


2) Time shifting HD works fine - the image is not distorted in any way.


General:

1) Changing channels is definitely choppy b/c the box has to adjust the aspect ratio of each channel. Takes signficantly longer than on either the 8000SD or the 3250HD.


2) The audio takes a while to kick in and is also pretty choppy. When DD5.1 comes in, there is an initial popping sound which is pretty annoying.


3) The interface is identical, as far as I can tell, to the 8000SD and is fairly responsive - the guide comes up quickly, is easy to navigate, etc (not any better or worse than my 8000SD or 3250HD).


Conclusion:

I don't have one yet. Each of my previous boxes was better at their respective jobs than this one is. SD looked better and channel changing was smoother on the 8000SD. HD looked crisper and overall was just better on the 3250HD. I think I've decided for sure that I am going to keep the 3250HD in addition to one of the DVRs - once you've seen how good that HD looks, it's tough to settle for the HD that this box outputs. The only question is whehter or not to keep the SD DVR or this HD DVR. And honestly the gray pillar box issue may seal the deal for me. It is incredibly annoying. I theoretically could keep the HD DVR and watch SD over S-Video on the 3250HD but that box has gray pillar boxes as well. Never really cared b/c I wasn't using it for SD before. For those of you with Pioneer HD boxes that watch a fair amount of SD (Pioneer does the black pillar boxes), I would seriously think twice before trading those in for one of these. As Manatus pointed out earlier - you may not be able to get them back if you trade them in (like I did).


Overall I am somewhat disappointed but hopeful that the product will improve. I am definitely going to test this box more extensively when I return from vacation next week.


----------



## walkman666

Great review EricScott. Thanks very much. From what I read in your post #1696, this box has some drawbacks in picture quality compared to what you had in the past. For my needs, that's a problem, as I am not likely going to use a recorder too frequently. I may hold off for now.


thx, walkman


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by SRFast_
> *I just picked up the SA 8000HD and have a question regarding the aspect ratio setting. The default setting is 1080i with additional settings of 720p, 480i and 480p. Is there a need to change this setting? My HDTV supports all the settings. I do not watch DVDs, just the TWC broadcast stuff, so is there a benefit/reason for selecting the "480" settings? BTW, if I choose just one setting, which is perferable, 180i or 720p? FYI: I own a Mitsu WD-52525 DLP set.
> 
> 
> TIA.....JL*



Which settings work best with your equipment and viewing habits is something that's best determined by you after experimenting with all the variables. Your TV's "native resolution" is 720p (meaning that at some point along the signal path, all other formats must be converted --"scaled"-- to 720p). There is a widely-held view that HDTVs have better scalers than do set-top boxes (though this may just reflect pride of ownership of a very expensive TV and a prejudice that any equipment provided by a loathed cable company is probably junk).


This is what the manufacturer (Samsung) of my own 720p DLP TV has to say on this subject: "Samsung has always maintained that the best picture quality can be realized only when the format selection and scaling is performed prior to conversion to analog component video. This is why Samsung's HD Receivers have always been designed to select a display format that matches the HDTV monitor's format. Separately, the Samsung line of HD receivers can be set up to render SD channels in either wide, panorama or native 4:3 picture formats prior to the being sent to the TV. This is the ideal solution because the conversion is performed prior to analog conversion when using Component Video and functionally, it addresses the DVI connection too." ( Full text here ).


That reasoning would lead to configuring the 8000HD to output only 720p. Those who disagree with that view would probably prefer to put the DVR in "pass-through" mode (i.e., 480i, 720p and 1080i). The one thing that most would probably agree about is that leaving the DVR in its default 1080i-only mode is not a good choice.


----------



## gregeas

Hm. Install appointment this afternoon for the 8000HD is this afternoon. Having some second thoughts: the output of my Pioneer box to my ED plasma is pretty good for both HD and SD. No complaints.


Will I regret losing the Pioneer box?


----------



## walkman666

gregeas, I feel the way you do (concerned about giving up quality). I think the move to the new box is predicated on the need for the recorder. If you think you'll be using the recorder a lot, then the advantages are clear. If, like me, you'd use the recorder once in a while, then I'm considering waiting until I "hear" (i.e. read, through this most useful forum), that it's a win-win situation.


- walkman


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by gregeas_
> *Will I regret losing the Pioneer box?*



Wouldn't it be nice if TWCNYC could be persuaded to let us have those boxes back if the 8000HD disappoints? While I'd probably be willing to revert from DVI to component until the 8000's DVI is activated, those gray side-bars are another matter. If the only replacement for a Pioneer is the SA3250HD (also with gray side-bars), I'm going to be reluctant to try out the DVR.


----------



## drew138

Thanks everyone for the great feedback. I have to admit that I'm loving my PIO box and the PQ is great through DVI.


My HDTV doesn't allow me to perform any "stretch" features when viewing through either the DVI or Component HD connections, therefore, it is critical that the 8000HD will stretch the SD channels. The Pio box does this reasonably well. My older SA3100 forced me to switch between a SD connection and an HD connection since I (unlike Eric) dislike watching SD with pillar bars.


Question: Does the SA8000HD allow the user to stretch the SD channels like the Pio box does?


I'm thinking about holding out on the HD-DVR until the DVI is active and the first software fix is issues. I'm not sure that I can hold out.


Drew


And yes, my Internet connection was down last night and required my cable modem to be power cycled twice before I was able to get a working signal. They may have sent down a new software upgrade to the cable modem.????


----------



## randymac88

I set up my new HD DVR last night and had some similar concerns to Eric, but the overall benefit of timeshifting and skipping commercials, and dual-tuner design, IMHO makes the HD DVR a significant upgrade:


My previous box was the Pioneer 3150HD...


-PQ: SD channels are a significant upgrade in picture quality from the Pioneer. Much much better on my set. HD is definitely a noticeable drop in quality, but still looks better than SD. I'm hoping that this will improve once the DVI becomes active and I can use that port, but overall this is a disappointment.


-Guide: Much better than on Pioneer. Significantly smoother changing channels, particularly going from SD to HD or vice versa. Also, much smoother when going in to the guide on an HD channel.


Re: Eric, the Grey Pillar bars - I had the same problem, and was also concerned about burn-in. What worked for me was to set the aspect ratio to 16:9, and put it in "stretch" mode on the box. Also make sure that you've got 480i/480p outputs enabled.


So, when my Sony is in 'full' wide mode (tuned to an SD channel), the image fills the entire screen but is stretched, per the box. No pillar bars. However I can adjust the wide mode so that it is in "wide zoom" and it's all good with me. Or, if I put the Sony into "Normal" mode, it squishes the stretched image, making it look correct, and gives me black pillar bars. Hope that helps.


All in all, despite the loss in picture quality on HD (which I'm hoping will be at least helped by a move to DVI), the box is *well worth it* given the dramatic upgrade and control it gives you over just watching normal TV.


----------



## randymac88

And yes, my Internet was down last night too. Hoping it'll be back by now.


----------



## walkman666

Good post #1703 randymac. More data to consider the move. Your post indicates that there are some advantages in pic quality (the upgrade in std def channels), but also some disadvantages in pic quality (HD). On the one hand, I watch mostly SD, but I just bought an HDTV to be able to enjoy the fabulous HD quality. If that's a downgrade, then that seems to defeat the purpose. If, as you say, the HD pic may be improved with the activation of the DVI port, then fine, but that would have to also come without the sacrifice of a decrement in quality in SD if the S-video port cannot be simultaneously used (because I use both, S-Video for SD and DVI for HD on my Pioneer 3510, as that seems to optimize pic quality for both std and high def channels).


We both had (have) the same old box, Pioneer 3510, but *what connections (s-vid, component, dvi) did you use in the past for standard def and high def channels?* -- as a basis for comparison with your review of your current upgrade in SD quality/downgrade in HD quality.


My internet was spotty last night, but when I pulled the power plug and waited 10 seconds, it was back up (7-11pm).


thx again, - walkman


----------



## randymac88

I was using DVI for both HD and SD. I found that it delivered superior quality over S-Video (which caused significant push in red, green colors), and I needed my component outputs for DVD player and XBOX.


So yes, my comparison is somewhat flawed. But, given that DVI is not active and could potentially be inactive for a while, I can only consider what I can actually get for the comparison, whether on DVI or component.


That said, I'm also going to pick up some higher-quality cables. I'm using TWC's old component cables that came with the Pioneer (which seem to be better quality than the crap that came with the HD DVR), but I think I may benefit from an upgrade in this department as well. I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## dkan24

The component cables TWC provides are crap. When I upgraded, it made a huge difference.


----------



## walkman666

Thanks again, randymac88. That's helpful information. So, basically, you were DVI all the way on the old and are now Component all the way on the new. No flaws in your comparison -- you use what is available to you (us) which is more of an accurate comparison (it's not an experimental research design for publication!). Cool, thanks. I'd be going component all the way around as well, then, given the lack of DVI and S-Video. Sooo, actually, your comparison, for me, is exactly what I was looking for:


you compared the old Pioneer 3510, which is what I have, using DVI for HD (which is what I have) to component on the new SA800HD. The only difference in our set-up's is that I am using S-Video for SD on your old Pioneer 3510, and you used DVI (I have that option, but find the S-Video to be superior, interesting...).


As I stated earlier, I would strongly suggest component cables from Ram Electronics.net (local guys in NJ, too).


- walkman


----------



## ADGrant




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Manatus_
> *Which settings work best with your equipment and viewing habits is something that's best determined by you after experimenting with all the variables. Your TV's "native resolution" is 720p (meaning that at some point along the signal path, all other formats must be converted --"scaled"-- to 720p). There is a widely-held view that HDTVs have better scalers than do set-top boxes (though this may just reflect pride of ownership of a very expensive TV and a prejudice that any equipment provided by a loathed cable company is probably junk).
> 
> 
> This is what the manufacturer (Samsung) of my own 720p DLP TV has to say on this subject: "Samsung has always maintained that the best picture quality can be realized only when the format selection and scaling is performed prior to conversion to analog component video. This is why Samsung's HD Receivers have always been designed to select a display format that matches the HDTV monitor's format. Separately, the Samsung line of HD receivers can be set up to render SD channels in either wide, panorama or native 4:3 picture formats prior to the being sent to the TV. This is the ideal solution because the conversion is performed prior to analog conversion when using Component Video and functionally, it addresses the DVI connection too." ( Full text here ).
> 
> 
> That reasoning would lead to configuring the 8000HD to output only 720p. Those who disagree with that view would probably prefer to put the DVR in "pass-through" mode (i.e., 480i, 720p and 1080i). The one thing that most would probably agree about is that leaving the DVR in its default 1080i-only mode is not a good choice.*



The scaler in my Sony Grand Wega II is signifiantly better than the scaler in my Scientific Atlanta cable box. It is harder to tell with the de-interlacer. However the Samsungs use the Faroudja DCDi de-interlacer which is probably the best available in a TV right now. I doubt the SA boxes can do better.


I would suggest passthru mode when using an SA cable box with any decent HD fixed pixel display. If that is not possible, you might want to use 1080i since most TWC HD channels are 1080i (except ABC, and soon Fox) and all the SD channels are 480i. The two 720p channels will be scaled to 1080 and interlaced of course (which is unfortunate) but the DCDi chip should have no problem de-interlacing content that was progressive to begin with.


----------



## michaelpatriceh

Installed my SA8000HD last night. SD via component of SA8000HD is significantly better than SD via DVI on Pio 3510. I don't see much of a difference for HD.


Two questions:


1. HBO on demand does not work anymore - it tells me to call a number to subscribe. Channel 1000 on demand is working though. Anyone having the same problem?


2. Now that my Tivo is gone, I don't need to have the cable box on all the time. Are there discrete power on/off codes available somewhere for my universal remote (MX 700)? Or is toggle the only option?


----------



## csundbom

Got my 8000HD yesterday from the 23rd street office! Works as advertised. I'm very impressed with the SD picture over component, looks better than 8000SD with S-video hook-up on my 50" Panny plasma, which is a pleasant surprise. Lot less crawling dots and interference. HD seems a little softer than on the Pio 3150, but still very good.


I had the same problem with the On-Demand premiums not working. I called customer support and hit the "re-authorize your box" option, which cleared it up.


----------



## randymac88

Opposite of you, I'm actually getting Showtime HD for free now. Not sure how long that will last, but I'm recording everything good from there I can while I've got it (ha ha ha - another benefit for the DVR).


----------



## perrycampf




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by EricScott_
> *The manual that comes w/ the 8000HD is useless - all of the instructions are for the SARA software and our boxes use Passport software.*



Does anyone have any idea where to find a manual for the Passport software? Specifically, I'm wondering if there's a way to record by keyword (ala Tivo/Replay), e.g., record everything with "poker" or "soccer" in the description. Thanks.


dpc


----------



## timewaster




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by michaelpatriceh_
> *Installed my SA8000HD last night. SD via component of SA8000HD is significantly better than SD via DVI on Pio 3510. I don't see much of a difference for HD.
> 
> 
> Two questions:
> 
> 
> 1. HBO on demand does not work anymore - it tells me to call a number to subscribe. Channel 1000 on demand is working though. Anyone having the same problem?
> 
> 
> 2. Now that my Tivo is gone, I don't need to have the cable box on all the time. Are there discrete power on/off codes available somewhere for my universal remote (MX 700)? Or is toggle the only option?*



michael,

what features of tivo do you miss the most when switching to this?

The most annoying thing I find with the TW TVGuide is that there doesn't appear to be a way to look at the program listing for another day/time without constantly scrolling until you reach the day/time you're interested in. Also is there a way to filter out channels from the the tvguide? They're like 200 channels and they're only a few channels that I watch. If you want to see what is showing at a particular time you have to scroll thru all the channels - very annoying. Any way around these problems?


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by csundbom_
> *Got my 8000HD yesterday from the 23rd street office! Works as advertised. I'm very impressed with the SD picture over component, looks better than 8000SD with S-video hook-up on my 50" Panny plasma, which is a pleasant surprise. Lot less crawling dots and interference. HD seems a little softer than on the Pio 3150, but still very good.
> 
> *



Very interesting. I noticed the exact opposite - that SD was markedly better over S-Video on my 8000SD than Component on 8000HD.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by walkman666_
> *
> 
> you compared the old Pioneer 3510, which is what I have, using DVI for HD (which is what I have) to component on the new SA800HD. The only difference in our set-up's is that I am using S-Video for SD on your old Pioneer 3510, and you used DVI (I have that option, but find the S-Video to be superior, interesting...).
> 
> 
> - walkman*



Same analysis I'm doing. Less concerned at this point about DVI vs. Component on HD b/c hopefully DVI will work at some point. More concerned about the SD comparison. It's a downgrade currently with component but I suspect it will be even worse if and when DVI is enabled and you can only use that (I suspect you won't be able to use DVI and component at the same time).


What to do. If it wasn't for the gray pillar bars I would almost definitely keep it. Still unsure. Going to require a lot more experimenting.


But not for another week or so - off on vacation for a bit.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by randymac88_
> *Re: Eric, the Grey Pillar bars - I had the same problem, and was also concerned about burn-in. What worked for me was to set the aspect ratio to 16:9, and put it in "stretch" mode on the box. Also make sure that you've got 480i/480p outputs enabled.
> 
> 
> So, when my Sony is in 'full' wide mode (tuned to an SD channel), the image fills the entire screen but is stretched, per the box. No pillar bars. However I can adjust the wide mode so that it is in "wide zoom" and it's all good with me. Or, if I put the Sony into "Normal" mode, it squishes the stretched image, making it look correct, and gives me black pillar bars. Hope that helps.
> *



Randy,


Thanks for the suggestion - will give it a try. Not sure if I have those options on the my Samsung. With Component, the only Picture size options I have are "Wide" and "4:3" - I don't think 4:3 with a stretched image will insert black pillar bars, but who knows. Also seems like a lot of scaling/processing.


I just wish you had the option to alter the banner color like in the SARA software - would totally solve my problem.


----------



## walkman666

Thanks EricScott. It appears that there is a range of results in the assessment of improvement/decrements on SD and HD picture quality of folks who have traded to the SA8000HD, mostly regarding SD. You claim SD pic quality to have declined whereas three others (randymac88, michaelpatriceh, and csundbom) have said it has improved. Some differences might be related to the previous HD box used (SA vs. Pioneer), displays (TV sets), some to subjective individual differences in perception, some to the cables used (I doubt this), and maybe some other factors...?


I dunno. My guess is that once DVI is enabled, HD picture quality on the new SA8000HD will be pretty comparable to the non-DVR HD boxes, but it's the SD picture quality that seems to be most uncertain. Some say it's improved, some say it's worse. I doubt one will be able to use both DVI and component, and currently, based on this thread the HD Hardware Forum, folks with this box cannot use DVI/Component and S-Video simultaneously, so that seems to suggest (at least for now), that component/(DVI in the future) will be the connection on which to judge SD pic quality.


The plot thickens. - walkman


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by walkman666_
> *Thanks EricScott. It appears that there is a range of results in the assessment of improvement/decrements on SD and HD picture quality of folks who have traded to the SA8000HD, mostly regarding SD. You claim SD pic quality to have declined whereas three others (randymac88, michaelpatriceh, and csundbom) have said it has improved. Some differences might be related to the previous HD box used (SA vs. Pioneer), displays (TV sets), some to subjective individual differences in perception, some to the cables used (I doubt this), and maybe some other factors...?
> 
> *



Agreed, but 2 of the three who said SD pq improved on the 8000HD were using DVI before - so that's to expected. Csundbom was the only one using S-Video, which is our basis for comparison. Really just trying to figure out if what I have now is better than what I had.


It should definitely be interesting to see what we all decide. The way I look at it, I didn't lose anything (except my Pioneer box) by making the switch. If I return the 8000HD, I will keep what I currently have which works great for me. If I keep it, I may need to make other compromises but get the added benefit of timeshifting HD.


Also curious about the true storage capacity of this box. Others have reported that if you have say 12 hours of HD on the box and set a 6 hour recording that some of your original content goes away. If I have an HD DVR, I will obviously be recording my favorite network shows in HD, so storage could be an issue. I set up about 13 hours of HD recording for the next few days while I'm away - hopefully it will all be ther ewhen I return.


----------



## randymac88

Hey Eric,


I think you got my point, but just to make sure I'm clear - essentially, when using "stretch" on the SA box, the box is actually not inserting any pillar bars at all. What you're doing is setting the box to 'stretch', but then setting your TV at "4:3", effectively compressing the stretched image back down to normal. The pillar bars are black because that's what your Samsung is putting in, not the box.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by randymac88_
> *Hey Eric,
> 
> 
> I think you got my point, but just to make sure I'm clear - essentially, when using "stretch" on the SA box, the box is actually not inserting any pillar bars at all. What you're doing is setting the box to 'stretch', but then setting your TV at "4:3", effectively compressing the stretched image back down to normal. The pillar bars are black because that's what your Samsung is putting in, not the box.*



Randy,


Makes sense - I guess I never tried 4:3 mode on a widescreen image (effectively what stretch on the cable box does) so I wouldn't know how the Samsung would handle it. But sounds like it should work.


Only issue is, if my Samsung is set to 4:3 for a true widescreen - HD channel, then what happens. Since I can only use component I can only store one picture size for it - would have to keep switching b/t wide and 4:3 I guess. Yet another advantage of wiring S-V and DVI or component in parallel - you have separte picture size / picture settings options.


----------



## walkman666

Good observation about the SD comparisons, EricScott. And, csundbom had the old SA800SD, and you had (I have) the old Pioneer 3510. Dang! I want to read what another former Pioneer 3510 user, who watched SD using S-Video, perceives the diff in pic quality to be using the new SA8000HD using component. That would be 100% apples to apples for me (and it's always about me, right? Aaaar aaar).


- walkman


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by walkman666_
> *Good observation about the SD comparisons, EricScott. And, csundbom had the old SA800SD, and you had (I have) the old Pioneer 3510. Dang! I want to read what another former Pioneer 3510 user, who watched SD using S-Video, perceives the diff in pic quality to be using the new SA8000HD using component. That would be 100% apples to apples for me (and it's always about me, right? Aaaar aaar).
> 
> 
> - walkman*



Actually for SD I was using the 8000SD DVR as well. So csundbom and I had the same setup - even more confusing


----------



## perrycampf

FWIW, I was using component with the Pio 3510 or 3150 (can't remember which) before and am now using component with the SA 8000HD. I notice a considerable improvement in SD pic quality with the 8000HD. I do think HD looks "softer," as someone else noted, with the new box. Would replacing the TWC component cable with Monster Cable or an equivalent really make a difference?


dpc


----------



## walkman666

Thanks again EricScott, you varmint ;-)


perrycampf: Good info, you kept the connections "constant" between old and new which provides some very useful additional "data".


The cable debate is long and intense and varies considerably. I do subscribe to the theory that better cables make a difference, to a point. I think the clear advantages of better cables comes when comparing the bottom of the line junk you get free with purchased equipment (such as what comes with the box you got from TWC) vs. a good, decent cable you buy from an eletronics outfit. Folks in these boards recommend bluejeans cable as good cables that are reasonably priced. I have also seen recommendations for PacificCable (which I tried, and had a negative experience; connector fell off), and Ram Electronics (which I also tried and have since used for a DVI cable and 2 component cables -- these are very strudy, reasonably priced, good quality cables).


- walkman


----------



## randymac88

Hey Walkman,


For what its worth - I had set up my old Pioneer with an S-Vid connection in another port for SD, but I never watched it because it was terrible on my set - worse than the SD picture quality using DVI (which is really saying something).


So from that perspective, the upgrade from S-Video/Pio3510 to Component/8000HD on my set was even more dramatic. However my experience does not seem to be the same as others on the list (most seem to have said the S-Vid SD was better than DVI SD).


----------



## walkman666

Thanks randymac88. Looks like there's quite a bit of variability on that SD pic quality, even with equivalent connections (S-Video) and boxes (Pioneer 3510). Bizarre! I really appreciate your information on this.


Ultimately, if I kinda tally the votes, it so far appears that the SD pic quality is improved with the new SA8000HD and the HD pic quality is either marginally softer or equivalent. The pillar box issue is also noted. I am likely going to make this swap, and roll the dice. It's not critical either way, so for a blabbermouth like me who cannot seem to get enough data to make a decision, I really could be fine off without the HD-DVR, too. I like my toys though! (and to have it, when I really want it!).


thx, - walkman


----------



## vadalus

Hi All,


I have been using the 8000HD box (in NYC) for a couple of days now. Does anyone know how to get into the DIAGNOSTIC mode? I believe the instructions which come with the unit are for the SARAH software not the PASSPORT software.


Specifically I would like to know whether it is possible to change the screen size (not the aspect ratio stuff in the regular settings) so that the channel guide/program info is in 16:9 NOT 4:3. Seems like it would be nice to utilize that extra space....


Many Thanks


----------



## csundbom

EricScott,


To clarify the SD PQ improvement I'm seeing...


The main issue I was having with S-video was poor de-interlacing by the Panny. On network news channels (CNN etc) I used to see a lot of flicker in/around the bugs/graphics/ticker parts. With the 8000HD doing the de-interlacing and sending 480p to the plasma, this problem disappeared.


Apart from this particular issue, the SD PQ is very close to the 8000SD. I'm very picky/sensitive (had everything ISF calibrated, spent months messing around trying to optimize things etc) when it comes to PQ, and after the box switch I "adjusted" (meaning not being bothered by the changed picture) in a matter of hours. When I switched from 2000 to 8000 I took forever to get used to it.


I don't think you will be disappointed, but as always YMMV.


----------



## perrycampf




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by vadalus_
> *Hi All,
> 
> 
> I have been using the 8000HD box (in NYC) for a couple of days now. Does anyone know how to get into the DIAGNOSTIC mode? I believe the instructions which come with the unit are for the SARAH software not the PASSPORT software.
> 
> 
> Specifically I would like to know whether it is possible to change the screen size (not the aspect ratio stuff in the regular settings) so that the channel guide/program info is in 16:9 NOT 4:3. Seems like it would be nice to utilize that extra space....
> 
> 
> Many Thanks*



From the TWC 8000 HD thread ( http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...39#post4231139 ): "My software is Pioneer Passport ... To go to the Diagnostic screen......on the box hold down the large "+" button in the center and the "Exit" button at the same time until "diag" comes up on the remote readout. Let go and with the remote put in channel 611 and you will get the diagnositc screen."


dpc


----------



## jasonDono

I picked up one at the Brooklyn office this morning. They had seven left.


I have a question. Is there any way to watch something that is recording, starting from the beginning? This was a feature that I loved about my Replaytv. This afternoon, I was testing the unit and I set it to record Seabisquit. I got home about an hour into it and wanted to watch it from the beginning. It only gave me the option of starting live and would only let me rewind about a half hour. Is there something wrong with my box or is this the best that can be done?


Thanks.

Jason


----------



## DJ Frustration

jasonDono,


Hit List and then find the recording. Even though it may still be recording, if you access it through the List of Recordings menu, you should be able to watch it from the beginning.


----------



## dkan24




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jasonDono_
> *I picked up one at the Brooklyn office this morning. They had seven left.
> 
> 
> I have a question. Is there any way to watch something that is recording, starting from the beginning? This was a feature that I loved about my Replaytv. This afternoon, I was testing the unit and I set it to record Seabisquit. I got home about an hour into it and wanted to watch it from the beginning. It only gave me the option of starting live and would only let me rewind about a half hour. Is there something wrong with my box or is this the best that can be done?
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Jason*



Hit List then go to the program and choose "Play from beginning".


----------



## jasonDono




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dkan24_
> *Hit List then go to the program and choose "Play from beginning".*



That option is not available. Only "Play" is available while the program is recording.


----------



## perrycampf




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jasonDono_
> *That option is not available. Only "Play" is available while the program is recording.*



Apparently there is no way to watch a show from the beginning while it's recoding. It looks like this is a known issue that will (hopefully) be corrected in future firmware upgrades: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...69#post3980569 


As a side note, the TWC SA 8000 HD thread (as linked herein) is a good resource (I've found); since most of the country has has this box longer than us, they've already explored many of the issues folks are raising here (grey bars, aspect ratio, etc.). The downside is that some of the answers over there apply to SARA and not Passport, so take them with a grain of salt when applying to NYC.


dpc


----------



## jennydee

Hi all,


Picked up my 8000HD box today, and a bit disappointed that absolutely none of the SD outputs function when the box is in HD mode. The VCR archive outputs seem to be completely disabled, at least from what the instruction booklet says, and the coaxial & s-video outputs are also useless. Is this correct? I hadn't realized that I would be making my TiVo completely worthless, as I had intended to continue using it for SD recording. Not sure if giving up the ability to connect to an external device is what I wanted to accomplish here, so any info is appreciated.


Jen


----------



## perrycampf




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jennydee_
> *Hi all,
> 
> 
> Picked up my 8000HD box today, and a bit disappointed that absolutely none of the SD outputs function when the box is in HD mode. The VCR archive outputs seem to be completely disabled, at least from what the instruction booklet says, and the coaxial & s-video outputs are also useless. Is this correct? I hadn't realized that I would be making my TiVo completely worthless, as I had intended to continue using it for SD recording. Not sure if giving up the ability to connect to an external device is what I wanted to accomplish here, so any info is appreciated.
> 
> 
> Jen*



There doesn't seem to be a great answer, but these posts might help:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...71#post4223271 

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...05#post4224505 


dpc


----------



## goombawa

I have had the Pio 3510HD box since March and still cannot get the DVI connection to work. I had them swap it out with another Pio and still no luck. I know my plasma and DVI cable are ok since I was able to view my PC on it. I remember there was supposed to be some kind of firmware patch for the Pio boxes but never got confirmation. I also wonder if this has anything to do with my location in the city (upper west side).


So the question is, do I swap out my Pio for an SA box? The TWC rep said that they are phasing out the SA's? I never believe a word they say so I wondered if anyone here had heard.


----------



## vadalus

HI All,


OK so I managed to find the diag option on my 8000HD on channel 611 as advised. However there is no aspect control for the channel banner or guide here. Does anyone know of any way of setting this?


Many Thanks


----------



## gregeas

DUMB AND DUMBER!


So guess what TW did? They came and removed my fully functioning Pioneer box and replaced it with the non-HD DVR box (SA 8000). This after I stated at least three times that I wanted the HD DVR box. So now I have no HD on my plasma.


Unsurprisingly, when I called TW, the rep insisted that they did install the HD box. Um, sorry, no. AND they couldn't remove the $25 charge; I have to call back later for that. What service! Any bets that they screw up on Friday again?


----------



## jennydee

Ok, here's what I'm trying now...


Switched the box to SD mode, and recording part of something on HBOHD right now to see if when I switch back into HD mode, its actually been recorded in HD. Any thoughts on whether I should expect that to work? If so, I'd be more than happy to leave the box in SD mode so the TiVo can record things, and just switch back to HD to watch stuff I've recorded on the HD channels...a sloppy workaround, but better than none at all.


Jen


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by gregeas_
> *DUMB AND DUMBER!
> 
> 
> So guess what TW did? They came and removed my fully functioning Pioneer box and replaced it with the non-HD DVR box (SA 8000). This after I stated at least three times that I wanted the HD DVR box. So now I have no HD on my plasma.
> 
> 
> Unsurprisingly, when I called TW, the rep insisted that they did install the HD box. Um, sorry, no. AND they couldn't remove the $25 charge; I have to call back later for that. What service! Any bets that they screw up on Friday again?*



That's why I plan to make sure that they've delivered the correct DVR tomorrow _before_ they leave with my Pioneer.


----------



## goombawa

I would never take that bet. TWC, quite frankly, is the worst run company on the planet when it comes to customer service and competent support. They will absolutely screw it up again....and again....and again.


----------



## jennydee

Well, just felt I should report that my experiment earlier was somewhat of a success. I can switch the box into SD mode, and have a feed the TiVo connected via s-video & stereo audio cable, while the DVR records an HD channel in full 5.1 surround sound (via optical cable to receiver) to be played back when I change the box back to HD mode. Certainly not an ideal situation, but I have another place I can relocate the TiVo to in a few months, so I'll probably phase it out entirely from this setup at that point. At least its not too much of a pain to switch the box between modes, though it would be nice if you could accomplish that through the remote.


Jen


----------



## drew138

Could you use your AVR Receiver (assuming that you have one) to switch the inputs being used from the Cable Box or do you physically have to unplug the HD cables to enable the S-Video feed from the cable box??


Drew


----------



## jennydee

I found on another thread (forget where for the moment) that, while the HDDVR is on, you hold the Channel + button and then press and release the Volume - button (both buttons being on the DVR, not the remote). This switches between HD & SD output, and it's the only way so far I've found of enabling the s-video output. You can easily switch back & forth between modes, but it does require pressing buttons on the actual box, so its not something you're gonna want to do every 5-10 minutes. No unplugging of any cables is required.


Jen


----------



## Mixdoctor

Anyone with a Samsung DLP and a Scientific Atlanta box ? Is there a code to set up the Samsung remote to control the SA box ? There is no code listed in the Samsung manual for Scientific Atlanta at all. Has anyone made the Samsung remote control their SA box ?


----------



## Rock the Mullet

Saw a post earlier about how to put the SA HD DVR in diagnostic mode.


What can you do in diagnostic mode? and has anyone made any improvements?


----------



## jmp_nyc

I was just down at 23rd Street and got my SA8000HD, trading in my old 3100HD. (After all I went through to get that box, it was hard to let it go.)


For those who are thinking of going, as of today they're delivering 40 units a day rather than 10. Of course, my experience before going was typical TWC customer service.


I called (212) 358-0900 to reserve a box, even though I knew the odds of this working (or being needed) were slim. The woman I spoke with was very nice, and said that she couldn't do it for me, but that I should call the billing center to reserve the box. I asked what number I should call, and she told me (212) 358-0900. She was extremely confused when I told her that I had reached her by calling that very number. She said she would look into it. After 10 minutes on hold, I had a confirmation number.


I'm still playing around with the box, but I must say that the interface is really disappointing compared to Tivo. In my mind, this is really a stop-gap measure until a cablecard HDTivo is on the market. (I've got a Tivo connected to a second (non-HD) box, so I can use my tv's PIP. As a Met fan married to a Yankee fan, it's great when both teams are playing.)


Using component inputs, the SD looks better than it did with the 3100. The HD looks fine right now, but there's a bit of glare in the room at this hour. I'll be able to give a better report at night.


One thing I have noticed is that sometimes when I change channels, the whole screen goes grey and just stays that way. Changing to a different channel fixes the problem...

-JMP


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jmp_nyc_
> *
> 
> Using component inputs, the SD looks better than it did with the 3100. The HD looks fine right now, but there's a bit of glare in the room at this hour. I'll be able to give a better report at night.
> *



Thanks for the post. Yes, I'd appreciate your views comparing HD between the two converters. Someone said earlier they thought the 8000HD was softer. That's going the wrong direction, so suspect I'll await more opinions before swapping my 3100HD. Do I understand correctly from other posts you can't use S-video and YPbPb out simultaneously?!


My 3100HD has always had an annoying but faint white fog that spoils contrast and masks the finest details; SA has apparently eliminated that. Swapping isn't a big priority here since I'm shelling out for a second cable subscription from RCN, which provides a fogless HD DVR, but which has only one HD tuner (can't record and watch a different channel). -- John


----------



## drew138

Hey John, I was wondering when you were going to surface on this topic. I can't believe that you're still using the SA31000HD. At this point, I don't think anyone has been able to perform a side by side comparison on the SA8000HD with any other box. In my experience, my eyes tend adjust quickly to whatever picture I'm watching. My guess is that after a week of use and experience with the box that most people will be very pleased with the results/performance of the HD-DVR. Earlier reports were that HD via Component was better on the SA8000HD than on the SA 3250 Component. So, in summary, we've had a lot of mixed perceptions that I attribute to the wide array of before/after connections and HDTV Display devices.


I'm using the Pio via DVI and I am very happy with the PQ on both SD and HD channels. I let the box do the stretching on SD channels and it seems to work fine. I've decided that I'm going to wait a few weeks to see if they release a software update to enable the DVI. Although I may break down and make the trip over to 23rd st. At this point, I'm hesistant to give up the Pio box for fear that it will be gone forever.


Drew


----------



## DjPiLL

Hey guys... I wanna get one of these boxes.


I absolutely DESPISE grey side bars. In fact... i don't like sidebars period. I stretch everything, I own a Pioneer plasma.


I currently have a 3510. My SD channels are stretched I believe from changing it on the cable box itself. I heard people here saying SD channels come with grey side bars on this 8000HD.


Can you change the options on the 8000HD so you don't have any side bars? I think you can from reading above... but I want to be certain before I go down tomorrow to swap out two boxes.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DjPiLL_
> *Can you change the options on the 8000HD so you don't have any side bars?*



Yes. The options for SD are sidebars, zoom and stretch. There's a button on the remote (confusingly labeled "Video Source") that toggles among the 3 modes.


----------



## DjPiLL

Ok cool. Thanks. I am gonna swing by tomorrow and swap out my 3510 with an 8000HD. And ill swap my 8000 with a normal 3250 (no hi-def - second bedroom) and hook my replayTV up to that. Hopefully the stock will be good.


----------



## shk718

i picked one up last night at 23rd street - they had a bunch of them. my only complaint is not being easily able to switch to SD mode - i have my plasma hooked up to it and have the coax going to my bedroom tv. to switch i have to press and hold the channel up button and press and release the volumn up button - very messy and when you switch back it undoes the streaching on the SD channels, so those horrible grey bars come back. but its pretty awsoms to be able to recorde high def shows!!!!!


----------



## drew138

SHK718, this may seem like an obvious question, but why don't you just get a second cable box? I'm sure you have a valid reason, but I had to ask anyway 


Mantus (or anyone else with the SA8000HD), is the remote for this different than on the SA8000 SD DVR?


Thanks


Drew


----------



## SRFast

The remotes the same. I returned my SA 8000 including the remote, but they told me to take the remote. Don't even bother to take it to the TWC place.


Hope this helps...JL


----------



## shk718




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drew138_
> *SHK718, this may seem like an obvious question, but why don't you just get a second cable box? I'm sure you have a valid reason, but I had to ask anyway
> 
> 
> Mantus (or anyone else with the SA8000HD), is the remote for this different than on the SA8000 SD DVR?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Drew*




I feel i pay Time Warner a ton of money (i think its $140/mo) I have every pay channel and Road Runner - I don't want to give them any more money for a second box I feel they should give me for free.


The Remote is the same.


----------



## sir_captain

I hate TWC with a growing passion. Just got back from 23rd St with my new 8000HD only to discover that they left out the power cable! Argh! I have to turn around now and go all the way back!


In other words, make sure that everything is in the box before you leave...


----------



## cinemagotham

my HD channels have a green tint and flicker. I guess I should reboot the box. Man, I hope it's not my TV.


----------



## LawrenceB

After a long phone call to TWC to get the HD-DVR I was told to go to 23rd St. and pick it up. I went there and took a number. Waitied 1 hour(!!!) only to be told they didn't have one in stock. I'm so pissed I think I'll be switching back to DirecTV. TWC really does have the WORST customer service and support I've ever seen.


----------



## shk718




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LawrenceB_
> *After a long phone call to TWC to get the HD-DVR I was told to go to 23rd St. and pick it up. I went there and took a number. Waitied 1 hour(!!!) only to be told they didn't have one in stock. I'm so pissed I think I'll be switching back to DirecTV. TWC really does have the WORST customer service and support I've ever seen.*




i agree their customer service dept is clueless - someone there told me i could go to 23rd st to exchange my sd dvr for the hd dvr - luckily i found out you couldn't before i went there. i'm in a co-op and have no other options - amaizing i live in the largest city in the world and don't have options. i can choose cell phone companies i can choose long distance and local but i can't choose cable.


----------



## LL3HD

Geeze, I was gone for a week, out of touch. The first thing I do whenever I get back is turn on the TV and check to see if we got any new HD channels. Ha! Next thing I do is check out this thread. MEEEEENKAYA!


I just caught up on all of the pages I've missed. This thread has turned into a page turner. Wow, and to think, a couple of weeks ago we were worried that it was fading away.


Well, I got my old HD box sitting in my car, after work I'm heading over to Kissena Blvd., I got my confirmation number. Ha, we'll see what happens. Can't wait. After reading all of the horror stories, I don't know what to expect. Hopefully I'll be doing some time shifting this weekend.


Has anyone picked one up in Queens yet? Phil?



Thanks,


Larry


----------



## pciav

Sorry Guys, been in crisis mode at work since Tuesday and haven't had time to get to post. I will work my thoughts and comparisons over the weekend as I have in house One (1) Pio 3510HD, One (1) SA8000HD, and One (1) SA8000.


Larry, If you have any trouble at the Kissena Blvd., Flushing location ask to see Natasha on the 2nd floor, she should be able to help you. Good Luck.


----------



## LawrenceB

Thanks but, er, what is Kissena? I live in Manhattan and went to the 23rd St. Store.


I'll be really curious to hear about the quality of the SA8000HD compared to the old Pioneer box.


----------



## SRFast

Kissena, Jamaica, etc. are payment centers in Queens. From what I've seen on this thread, many people who live in Manhattan are going to the 23rd Street office which appears to be very busy - one hour waits. I would try to get to a Queens office because of short waits and plenty of product.


I discovered on Tuesday that the SA 8000HD was available and was told by CS that I couldn't do a swap/self install because I didn't have HD, just DTV. I arranged to swap the SA 8000 DVR for a self install HD STB with the intent of doing another swap for the self install SA 8000HD. When I got to the Jamaica TWC office (Tuesday/5:15 PM) I was the next person on line. The rep asked if I had an HDTV and saw I was swapping a DVR and without even looking up my work order number told me to keep the power cord and remote "because they are the same." That surprised me because I was expecting a plain old HD STB, but instead she handed me a SA 8000HD! I signed the paperwork, thanked the nice lady and went home a very happy TWC customer.


BTW, I have decided to use the "720p" Output Format only. The PQ is best for both HD and SD on the Mitsu WD-52525 DLP using that setting. I wish I could get the TWC CableCARD to work consistently, but that's another story.


Regards...JL


----------



## gregeas

Comedy of errors?


Well, you'll never guess what happened... TW brought the wrong box for the SECOND TIME. The first time (see above), they removed my Pio HD box and replaced it with the non-HD DVR box. On the makeup appointment today, they removed the DVR and replaced it with...the 3250HD. The receipt says they installed the 8000HD. What idiots.


Surprising, when I called to complain tonight, I got the same rep I had a few nights back. Had to laugh. TW won't do installs next week (due to the convention), so my appointment is two weeks away. Might have been easier to head to 23rd Street after all. I do think the 3250 is a bit nicer than the old Pio box.


----------



## DjPiLL

Ok... went to Woodside this morning... gave them a Pioneer 3510 and I got an 8000HD in return. There was no line and I was in and out in 5 minutes.


I just wished all was well. The PQ on my plasma is subpar next to the 3510 (both hooked up via component). I am also getting plenty of audio dropouts when using the coaxial audio out (similar to the way the old SA hi-def boxes worked).


Are there any tricks to prevent the audio dropouts from happening? Does this happen to anyone else? This never happened to my 3510.


Also... I can't seem to get the svideo port on the SA8000HD to work connected to my plasma. Is there anything I need to set on the cable box to enable the Svideo port?


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DjPiLL_
> *Ok... went to Woodside this morning... gave them a Pioneer 3510 and I got an 8000HD in return. There was no line and I was in and out in 5 minutes.
> 
> 
> I just wished all was well. The PQ on my plasma is subpar next to the 3510 (both hooked up via component). I am also getting plenty of audio dropouts when using the coaxial audio out (similar to the way the old SA hi-def boxes worked).
> 
> 
> Are there any tricks to prevent the audio dropouts from happening? Does this happen to anyone else? This never happened to my 3510.
> 
> 
> Also... I can't seem to get the svideo port on the SA8000HD to work connected to my plasma. Is there anything I need to set on the cable box to enable the Svideo port?*



I've hooked up my 8000HD to my HK receiver via coax and haven't had any audio dropouts. As noted in earlier postings and the SA installation booklet, the 8000HD's SVideo output is disabled unless the DVR is downshifted to SD mode.


----------



## DjPiLL

Interesting. I get a lot of audio dropouts with my Sony Receiver. I never got a single dropout with the Pio 3510. This is not good. Plus I am one of those guys that noticed a DECREASE in PQ watching stretched SD compared to the Pio3510.


If I decide to return this back to TW... I hope I can get the 3510 back.


----------



## sir_captain

I'm seeing what is definitely lower PQ with the 8000HD as compared to the 3100HD (yeah, I was too lazy to ever swap it out.) I'd say the HD channels look more like FOX ED or even a DVD than they did before... Anyone else notice this? Hopefully it's a software or header problem that needs to be worked out?


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by sir_captain_
> *I'm seeing what is definitely lower PQ with the 8000HD as compared to the 3100HD (yeah, I was too lazy to ever swap it out.) I'd say the HD channels look more like FOX ED or even a DVD than they did before... Anyone else notice this? Hopefully it's a software or header problem that needs to be worked out?*



I've seen a few comments that 8000HD HD quality is poor, but not a lot of them considering how many new units are now being used. But don't plan on swapping my 3100HD until this is cleared up. Assume those dissatified are talking about direct HD output, not DVR output.


You might get what reads like a dramatic drop in picture quality if your 8000HD was set up to output only 480p instead of 1080i. If TWC's Discovery HD Theater was delivering 'wow-effect' 1080i on your set with the 3100HD and you're getting such dismal images now maybe the setup menu isn't correct for your display.


I'm interested in eliminating the well-known 'fog effect' from my 3100HD (for YPbPr outputs), but have another source of good crisp HD (RCN Cable), so I'm using my 3100HD from TWC mostly for its excellent-quality, fog-free S-video output of SD channels. -- John


----------



## Rock the Mullet

Yes, I'm getting plenty-o audio dropouts with my SA 8000 HD connected to my Onkyo reciever via digital optical cable. I got some with the SA 3250 box, but this is ridiculous!


I'm hoping they will upgrade the firmware and give us DVI soon.


Has anyone explored diagnostic mode with the SA HD DVR and made any improvements? what options does it allow for?


----------



## Mattdoc

Two basic questions, as I have no manual.

1) Will my dvr record if I turn the system off? Is it smart enough to turn itself on to record, or should I just leave it on when I go on vacation to make sure it records?

2) If I do not select 480i or 1080i, will the box record in the smallest amount of space when recording sd? I would imagine if I record 704, it would take up the same amount of space regardless if the broadcast is in HDTV based on how 704 is transmitted, but if I record channel 4 will the sa8000 hd know to record sd? I imagine that the space on the drive will fill quickly if the system cannot distinguish sd recording from hd recording.

Thanks if anyone knows.

On a different note, does time warner charge 8.95 extra for each DVR, or is the charge per household. I ask as I am thinking of getting an sa 8000 for the other room. I already pay a second box charge, and wonder if I would also get dinged for the monthly dvr charges.


----------



## shk718

I just recorded Underworld in high - def - when i watched it - the picture was georgous!!! same as my pio box and no audio droupouts. some other high def cannels though, i've experienced quite a few droupouts. so i think the audio droupouts may depend on what we're watching and has something to do with the transmission not the box - but i have no idea


----------



## timewaster




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Mattdoc_
> *Two basic questions, as I have no manual.
> 
> 1) Will my dvr record if I turn the system off? Is it smart enough to turn itself on to record, or should I just leave it on when I go on vacation to make sure it records?
> 
> 2) If I do not select 480i or 1080i, will the box record in the smallest amount of space when recording sd? I would imagine if I record 704, it would take up the same amount of space regardless if the broadcast is in HDTV based on how 704 is transmitted, but if I record channel 4 will the sa8000 hd know to record sd? I imagine that the space on the drive will fill quickly if the system cannot distinguish sd recording from hd recording.
> 
> Thanks if anyone knows.
> 
> On a different note, does time warner charge 8.95 extra for each DVR, or is the charge per household. I ask as I am thinking of getting an sa 8000 for the other room. I already pay a second box charge, and wonder if I would also get dinged for the monthly dvr charges.*



anything on ch 704 is high def. If the show is not in high def, it is upconverted to high def, so if u record it, it will be recording in high def.


----------



## vadalus

Hi All,


Can anyone confirm that there are getting Dolby Digital output from their 8000HD? I watched Underworld last night and my AV unit tells me when it is receiving Dolby Digital -- and it wasn't.


Since I have been using this box, I have not see it once. I am sure with my old 3100HD box I used to see it all the time on the High Def channels.


L


----------



## DjPiLL

I definitely get Full Dolby 5.1 digital with my Sony Receiver and 8000HD. Too bad the audio drops out frequently for me on some programs.


----------



## Manatus

While I never thought that using the S-Video output of the Pioneer STB for viewing SD yielded any PQ improvement with my Samsung "HLN" DLP, I did use that output for recording live broadcasts with my DVD recorder. Now, with the SA8000HD, that option's gone. On the HLNs, the two component inputs that accept HD signals will not accept 480i (and the component input that accepts 480i and 480p will not accept 720p and 1080i). The 8000HD's S-Video output can only be used if the TV is downshifted to SD mode. When I do that, the resulting 480i signal produces an "unsupported mode" error message on the TV screen. So, short of yanking the component cables from the HD inputs and connecting them to the 480i input, the S-Video output from the 8000HD is useless.


This could change, I suppose, if and when the DVI port and the "Archive to VCR" output are activated, but given SA's history of including ports that are never activated, I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## twchdtvavsforum

sorry to disappoint you but Metro channel's spectrum has been taken over by CNNFN which used to be channel shared with YES. YES is fulltime on Channel 80, CNNFN part time on Channel 64 and CSPAN has moved to Channel 70.


Time to get RCN for some real HDTV



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jmp_nyc_
> *So now that Metro has been moved out of analog spectrum, when are we getting another HD channel? When I spoke with Bob Watson a couple of months ago, he told me that there were several channels (INHD1/2, TNT-HD) that were ready to go from a contractual standpoint, but were just waiting on spectrum. It's been a week since the spectrum was released, yet there seems to be no word about adding channels. I take that to mean that things weren't quite as ready to go as Watson indicated.
> 
> 
> Since there's no longer any question about when some bandwidth will be available, does anyone want to guess what channel(s) we'll get and when? I was particularly annoyed last week when I was in Circuit City on 86th between 2nd & 3rd (TWC territory) and saw a sign advertizing TWC's HD service, listing the channels available. Among them were FSN, TNT-HD, and INHD. Unfortunately, the fine print underneath mentioned that not all services are available in all areas. That said, it's time for us to get more channels...
> 
> -JMP*


----------



## Mattdoc

Thanks Timewaster,

I figured that if I tape 704, regardless of the broadcast it will record and take up hidef space. I am curious about what happens if I tape channel 4 itself. Will the machine know to record in low-def.

And in season mode, lets say I want to tape all first run episdoes of 'er'. Will it by default tape hi-def, low def, or both? or in season mode does it count the hi def channel as a different show (er, and er HD.) I set the dvr to tape all first run episdoes of "Father of the Pride" but it did not recognize that the show is on both this coming tues and thurs, so I set it manually for Thurs. Shouldn't season mode recognize this? or is it just by day and time slot, and unable to find the same show in a different slot?

and is season mode SD, HD or both? Thanks

---Matt


----------



## vadalus

are you using optical or coaxial?



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DjPiLL_
> *I definitely get Full Dolby 5.1 digital with my Sony Receiver and 8000HD. Too bad the audio drops out frequently for me on some programs.*


----------



## Digetydog

Went to 23rd location and discovered no HD -DVR boxes. The key is to ask the guard BEFORE you stand in line. He was able to call and verify the number of HD boxes the 2nd time. In addition, he said the HD DVRs are delivered every night and you are more likely to get one at 8am.


Picture quality is OK. Before moving to Manhattan, I had Tivo on DirectTV. The TW DVR software is like using an Apple IIe instead of the TIVO Pentium. No rating programs, no suggested recordings, difficult to find shows by title search (hey - TW - try using the entire alphabet in your menu.) Got a new HD channel - ABC news - I am so excited!!! Who needs ESPNHD when you have 24/7 of Peter Jennings?


----------



## marcos_p

The entire trade-in process took about 10 minutes yesterday at the Flushing location.

I agree with most. SD PQ is definitely decreased. I only use component cables for video, so the set top box stretches the picture for SD. Jury is still out on the HD PQ. Sometimes I think PQ is the same with 8000HD. Sometimes I notice a decrease in PQ for Hidef broadcast. This worries me.

I use coax dig cable to connect to Sony receiver. I experience a lot of audio drop outs, but only right after I tune into a channel. Since I tend to channel surf a lot, this is a problem.


----------



## len43

Hey guys, I'm getting a Toshiba 30" WS from Amazon in a week or so and I'm wondering how I should go about trading in my old DTV box for a HD DTV box. Is there a better HD cable box then the others that I should ask for? Will it include any connectors? I don't plan on getting DVR.


Also I want to be all setup for when the new tv arrives, so can I go get the HD box now and make it work on my regular old 27"? Or should I just wait until the new one arrives?


Thanks.


----------



## Rock the Mullet

len:


Congratulations on your new HDTV. I would recommend the Scientific Altanta 3250 box -- but I don't know why you don't want the DVR. Timeshifting is an incredible feature, and I don't believe the DVR box (SA 8000 HD) costs more than the regular HD box.


TWC does include component cables, but you should definitely look into getting higher quality component/DVI/HDMI cables depending on your TV's inputs.


You could go trade in your old box and pick up the new HD box anytime, and you'll be all set up. All they have to do is make sure your cable box is addressable on the network and thats it. However, it won't work on your 27 inch analog TV from what I understand. Just go trade it in just before your new set arrives.


----------



## vadalus

does anyone know whether it is possible to change the aspect ratio of the program guide on the 8000HD box?


Seems like a waste of space presenting it *only* in 4:3


L


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Rock the Mullet_
> *len:
> 
> 
> Congratulations on your new HDTV. I would recommend the Scientific Altanta 3250 box -- but I don't know why you don't want the DVR. Timeshifting is an incredible feature, and I don't believe the DVR box (SA 8000 HD) costs more than the regular HD box.
> 
> 
> TWC does include component cables, but you should definitely look into getting higher quality component/DVI/HDMI cables depending on your TV's inputs.
> 
> 
> You could go trade in your old box and pick up the new HD box anytime, and you'll be all set up. All they have to do is make sure your cable box is addressable on the network and thats it. However, it won't work on your 27 inch analog TV from what I understand. Just go trade it in just before your new set arrives.*




There is no extra charge for a regular HD box; there is an extra charge ($8.95/month, I believe) for a DVR.


There should be no reason why you couldn't use the analog outputs on a TWC HD box with you current TV until your new set arrives. You should check on TWC's current policy on self-installation of a HD box; at one time, it required a service call to verify the presence of a HDTV.


----------



## jennydee

Hi all,


I'm wondering if anyone else has experienced visual glitches in both SD & HD programming, sometimes but not always accompanied by audio drop-outs, since installing a new HD DVR box. I've recorded a few hours of HD content, and have found them to contain multiple instances of pixilated lines appearing momentarily. This occurs regardless of channel recorded, and I have seen it on SD channels as well as HD. However, when I recorded a show both on the DVR and off the same feed with my TiVo, I found both recordings to contain the same anomalies at the same times, so I know it isn't just a product of the DVR's recording process. Should I consider getting my new 8000HD replaced, or maybe its just receiving a corrupted signal from the company? Any advice appreciated.


Jen


----------



## DjPiLL




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jennydee_
> *Hi all,
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone else has experienced visual glitches in both SD & HD programming, sometimes but not always accompanied by audio drop-outs, since installing a new HD DVR box. I've recorded a few hours of HD content, and have found them to contain multiple instances of pixilated lines appearing momentarily. This occurs regardless of channel recorded, and I have seen it on SD channels as well as HD. However, when I recorded a show both on the DVR and off the same feed with my TiVo, I found both recordings to contain the same anomalies at the same times, so I know it isn't just a product of the DVR's recording process. Should I consider getting my new 8000HD replaced, or maybe its just receiving a corrupted signal from the company? Any advice appreciated.
> 
> 
> Jen*




I have the same exact issues. But I am waiting it out to see if it improves or not.


I have a Sony Receiver and using Coax Digital. I thought Optical audio was not an option on the 8000HD.


----------



## vadalus

There's an optical out on the far left (as you look at the back of the box)


L




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DjPiLL_
> *I have the same exact issues. But I am waiting it out to see if it improves or not.
> 
> 
> I have a Sony Receiver and using Coax Digital. I thought Optical audio was not an option on the 8000HD.*


----------



## DjPiLL




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by vadalus_
> *There's an optical out on the far left (as you look at the back of the box)
> 
> 
> L*




Hmmmm.... I will have to take a look for this. Maybe the optical out will help my dropout issues. I doubt it... but I guess it never hurts to try.


----------



## timewaster




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Mattdoc_
> *Thanks Timewaster,
> 
> I figured that if I tape 704, regardless of the broadcast it will record and take up hidef space. I am curious about what happens if I tape channel 4 itself. Will the machine know to record in low-def.
> 
> And in season mode, lets say I want to tape all first run episdoes of 'er'. Will it by default tape hi-def, low def, or both? or in season mode does it count the hi def channel as a different show (er, and er HD.) I set the dvr to tape all first run episdoes of "Father of the Pride" but it did not recognize that the show is on both this coming tues and thurs, so I set it manually for Thurs. Shouldn't season mode recognize this? or is it just by day and time slot, and unable to find the same show in a different slot?
> 
> and is season mode SD, HD or both? Thanks
> 
> ---Matt*



I don't have the DVR yet. but If you record ch4, it should record in SDTV. With the season mode, if you pick ch 704 ER, then it should record the high-def one, if you choose ch4 ER in your season mode, then it should record sdtv. So depending on which channel you choose in your season mode, it will record either the HD or SD version. Since I don't have the DVR yet, Maybe someone else on this forum can confirm.


----------



## jennydee




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DjPiLL_
> *Hmmmm.... I will have to take a look for this. Maybe the optical out will help my dropout issues. I doubt it... but I guess it never hurts to try.*



I'm using the optical audio out with my Sony receiver, and I still experience some audio dropouts, though these seem to coincide with visual glitches as well.


Jen


----------



## pciav

*The state of TWC-NYC in College Point, Queens, NY*

Setup/Equipment

*Livingroom:*

Pioneer 3510HD connected via DVI to an NEC 61XM2/S 61 Plasma Display and Coaxial Digital Audio Output to a Rotel RSP-1068 SSP. Former Box used was a SA3100HD via component.

*Bedroom:*

SA8000HD connected via Component Video to a Samsung LTN-226W 22 LCD Display using analog audio hookup. Former Boxes Used SA3100HD via component and Pioneer 3510HD via DVI.

*Basement:*

SA8000 connected via Composite Video to a Panasonic 20 CRT. Formerly connected to the NEC 61 Plasma in a dual box setup.


Overall the Pioneer 3510HD is the best box I have used to date for both HD & SD. There are no annoying audio dropouts or picture anomalies as there were with the SA3100HD and DVI works. HD via DVI vs. Component is not a night and day difference; however, it is better, cleaner, and overall an outstanding picture. SD is well, SD. Some channels look very good, and some not. Overall SD quality is acceptable; the problem is I find myself watching less and less SD. I am not a good source for SD info as I accept it for what it is, not very good.


The box is not without its problems though. DVI and the box are flaky with the NEC as it does not always synch to the correct signal on initial startup and locks into 720 x 480. The 3510HD is autosensing on the DVI port and reads the EDID data from the DVI input on the display and sends whatever signal the display is capable of receiving (480p, 720p, & 1080i). The NEC is capable of receiving all signals. This is very annoying and requires a shutdown of the display and box to fix the problem. This happens about 85% of the time on initial startup. The other problem with the box is that it shuts down and reboots when switching inputs and it loses DVI signal. If I switch to component to watch a DVD the box will crash and reboot itself. This problem did not exist on the Samsung LCD when using the 3510HD DVI because the Samsung only accepts its NR 720 via DVI. So, some of this problem can be attributed to the way the NEC sends out the EDID information.


Originally I had the SA8000 DVR as a second box in the living room, but found that I hardly used it because of the logistics of having two boxes in the same location using the same remote codes, having to switch inputs to watch something, and quickly losing interest in anything SD. I was able to directly compare the SA8000 to the 3510HD for SD. The SA8000 was hooked up via S-Video and the 3510 via both Component and then DVI. No competition, the 3510HD produced a better picture for SD via both Component and DVI. My feeling is that none of them were great, but overall the 3510HD was better so I stopped using the SA8000 all together and decided to put it in the basement as an extra box and use it to record non-critical items, mostly used by my wife. Our computers and desk are in the basement area with the TV so it comes in handy down there.


Up until last week, I had a second 3510HD in the bedroom feeding the Samsung 22 LCD Display. Originally I had it hooked up via component until the DVI problem was fixed several months ago. With the Samsung, brightness and color are better via component, but the signal is cleaner via DVI. I still flip back and forth which image looks better Component or DVI. Component allowed for NR pass through so whatever was 480i, 480p, 720p, or 1080i was accepted and processed that way and DVI only allows 720p so the box was converting everything to 720p. I used the DVI input as going back and forth between the two was a toss up.


With all the hoopla last week, I got caught up and traded in the 3510HD for the SA8000HD. I almost wish I hadn't. The 3510HD was/is that good. The SA8000HD via component is not very good, both SD and HD. HD is acceptable, but I feel like I am back to the old SA3100 with frequent dropouts and picture anomalies etc. SD is not great via component, very noisy. I did not even try S-Video or running in SD mode as I have no interest in jumping through hoops to switch inputs to go between SD & HD etc. Recording so far has been acceptable and there do not seem to be any dropouts during recording. Hopefully the software will be worked on, the DVI activated and the box will improve. If not, at some point in the future I hope there is a replacement. I would never consider putting this in my main viewing environment.


TWC-NYC, what can I say. I hate it, but the alternatives are not so great either. With Fox finally going to 720p, having all the major networks including PBS (locals) in HD sans UPN & WB can not be duplicated without going OTA. From what I have been reading in the OTA thread there is no guarantee of receiving all those channels and forget about PBS (13) and UPN without standing on your head and doing tricks. If the signal and reception were reliable OTA and I could duplicate what I have and add UPN and WB, then I might possibly give Voom a try, but reading those threads some of the installation stories are nightmares.


The most frustrating thing is knowing that the programming is available and not having it. I hope things change soon.


----------



## shk718




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by timewaster_
> *I don't have the DVR yet. but If you record ch4, it should record in SDTV. With the season mode, if you pick ch 704 ER, then it should record the high-def one, if you choose ch4 ER in your season mode, then it should record sdtv. So depending on which channel you choose in your season mode, it will record either the HD or SD version. Since I don't have the DVR yet, Maybe someone else on this forum can confirm.*




from what i've read - its a 160g hard drive allowing for 20 hours of HD, or ~80 of SD


also - we've got it made here in the good 'ol USA - in toronto they are apparently changing $800 (not sure if thats Canadian dollars - but either way big bucks or even bigger bucks)


as far as the issue mentioned earlier that while a show is recording you can't select "play from beginning" last night i went to the list menu - selected a show that was recording (6 feet under) and it started playing it from the beginning (i just hit the play button - not the select button).


----------



## EricScott

Has anyone noticed whether or not the Passport Echo software in NYC on the 8000HD supports this "Search" feature (see link below). On my 8000SD we just had a "Title" option - hit the "C" button - when browsing using the IPG. This feature is totally useless - you can select the first letter of the show you are looking for but then have to sit there and scroll through hundreds, often thousands of shows to find the one you are looking for. The Search function seems much more like Tivo's interface which would be a huge improvement in the functionality of the 8000HD.


Going to check to see if my 8000HD has Search or Title later - if it has Title, then maybe Search will be enabled when they roll out the upgrade to enabled DVI - wishful thinking










Here is the link (go to "Title or Keyword Search" in the lower left):

http://www.pioneerbroadband.com/pass...sportecho.asp#


----------



## jennydee

Nope, we have the "C" button labeled as Title rather than Search as well.


Jen


----------



## EricScott

That's what I figured. Oh well. At least the feature exists in some version of the software. This was by far my biggest gripe w/ the software on the SD DVR, having used Tivo for a few years previously.


----------



## LL3HD

Whoever thought that watching TV would be so complicated?


I picked up my HD DVR box on Friday from the Kissena location in less time than it took for me to find a parking spot. That's the good news.


I never experienced any time shifting device before, so my initial judgement was clouded by the 'wow" factor. This feature is truly amazing and convient.


Now that the initial thrill of that has subsided, I can discuss the performance more clearly.


Audio drop outs are continuos and intolerable. As Phil said, I agree, this new box is not as good as the Pioneer 3510 HD and the dropouts are reminiscent of the old SA 3100 HD. I rarely experienced drop outs with the Pioneer box. Now I feel like my HT experience is regressing.


I am also seeing, as Jen described, video anomalies. I notice what looks like a hair line crack in the same spot going from side to side on the screen, about 30 % from the top. It appears on a regular basis, lasting for less than a second. It occurs every couple of minutes. It's absolutely irritating.


I can only get a picture with the YpBpPr connections. Forget about zooming or stretching SD through the SA 8000HD. The SD image is not viewable when this is attempted. However, the fogging that John was talking about, that I also experienced while viewing SD via the YpbPr connections, is no longer apparent. If you watch SD, through this hook up, it looks good, however, you have to watch it in 4X3 mode. Previously, with the Pioneer, I was able to view SD via the S video connections. With this set up I had a fine, fog free, 16X9 image, thanks to the "auto frame" feature on my panny. This is something that I will miss. My TV handled the "stretching" or "zooming" with no apparent visual loss. This feature does not work with the component hook up.


I do enjoy the SA 8000 HD's PIP, now I have three pictures, along with the panny's OTA hook up. That's an amusing capability.


By the way, I called TWC to complain about the S video not functioning properly. They said that there must be something wrong with my SA 8000 HD. They set up a free service call to replace the box with a new one. I'm looking forward to what happens when they swap them out later this week. This should be an entertaining house call.


My verdict is still out. On one side of the scale I have the intriguing time shifting capabilities and on the other side, annoying audio drop outs, along with video glitches, and no decent 16X9 SD picture. I'll see what happens with the service rep. (Ha!) this week.


Larry


----------



## jennydee

Hi Larry,


Just to clarify, the S-Video output will only function if you switch the DVR into SD mode, as opposed to HD mode. This is accomplished by holding the Channel + button (on the box), then pressing the Volume - button (also on the box) and releasing both. After a moment, either HD or SD should appear on the box's display. You can repeat this action to switch from one mode to the other. At present, I am not aware of any SA8000HD boxes that can utilize both component and s-video outputs at the same time (the way the 3250HDs did), unless you have something playing in the PIP window, which will also pass data to the s-video feed regardless of what mode the DVR is in.


Also, as for the visual glitches I see with my box, they are not confined to one place on the screen, but occur in various location, sometimes as just silvery or black pixilated blocks, sometimes as a silvery or black line.


Jen


----------



## Manatus

Larry --


The 8000HD _does_ feature both zooming and stretching of a 4:3 picture to fill the 6:9 screen through the VIDEO SOURCE button on the remote, which, when pressed repeatedly, will cycle through those modes as well as sidebar.


----------



## LL3HD

Jen, thanks this is helpful, I'll fiddle with that SD / HD mode tonight just out of curiosity but it doesn't sound convenient. I guess that is what Phil meant by "jumping through hoops". Isn't it funny though that the TWC rep doesn't know this and they offered to swap out my box?


Mantus, thanks for that information but maybe I wasn't clear in my post. I understand and have tried what you said. The problem is that by utilizing the VIDEO SOURCE button, it greatly reduces the picture quality in either zoom or stretch. I didn't have this problem before with my previous Pioneer box utilizing my TV's "auto screen" mode on S Video. This picture now looks as bad as SD did via component on the Pioneer box.


However, the artifacts are lesser with this new box via component and in 4X3.



Thanks,


Larry


----------



## jennydee

Larry,


I find that what I've been mostly doing is leaving the box in SD mode so that my TiVo can have control to record any suggestions. The DVR will record HD programming in HD for later playback while in SD mode. I find I only put the box in HD mode for playing back recorded shows anyway, since I've become so spoiled by TiVo's time-shifting ability that I hardly ever watch "live" TV anyway. As for switching, having to get off the sofa & press some buttons on the box isn't so convenient, but its better than having to unplug actual cables to switch between outputs 


Jen


----------



## DjPiLL

I was just going to ask if anybody actually called TWC about these problems? Maybe ill call them and have them bring in another box to see if my problems go away. ha ha yea right


----------



## EricScott

It may not be too inconvenient to have to switch modes but it's *completely unnecessary* - very poor design. I don't understand why every other HD box allows you to output S-Video and either Component or DVI at the same time, but this box doesn't. I can understand not letting you send component and dvi at the same time - digital piracy concerns - but S-Video?


On top of that, the box doesn't pass native 480i through component, which it should do, but deinterlaces it and passes 480p. So you are forced to use the box's crappy deinterlacer with component (with DVI, it makes sense, but not with component). This slows channel changes and degrades PQ.


I will likely still keep this box and will just have to train myself to get used to the SD PQ. HD looks decent and I plan to keep my SA3250 at least until DVI is activated on the 8000HD. But SD is what I'm really struggling with.


----------



## pciav




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LL3HD_
> *...I guess that is what Phil meant by "jumping through hoops".*



What it boils down to for me is convenience. I do not want to switch inputs when going from HD to SD and back. It is a compromise at best. You have to decide what is important to you.


----------



## pciav




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by EricScott_
> *On top of that, the box doesn't pass native 480i through component, which it should do, but deinterlaces it and passes 480p.*



What make you say this? 480i is selectable as an output when using component and my display confirms 480i in when on an SD channel. Nothing is broadcast in 480p, just unselect it in the output options and leave 480i, 720p, and 1080i and the box will pass through what it receives via component.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pciav_
> *What make you say this? 480i is selectable as an output when using component and my display confirms 480i in when on an SD channel. Nothing is broadcast in 480p, just unselect it in the output options and leave 480i, 720p, and 1080i and the box will pass through what it receives via component.*



Interesting. Didn't think of unselecting 480p







I currently have all four formats selected. I thought I read somewhere that the box won't output 480i over component, but I could be completely wrong. What I do know is that with my current configuration, all SD channels come through as 480p on my Samsung. HD comes through as 720p or 1080i. Nothing comes through as 480i. Will give it a shot later. Maybe that will improve my SD viewing experience.


Now if you can come up with a way to get rid of the gray pillar bars, I'll be set. BTW, I tried what others had suggested earlier - using Stretch 4:3 on the STB and setting my TV to 4:3. It does work but the picture isn't great and all of the menus / IPG, etc are squeezed and distorted. So not a good option for me.


----------



## vadalus

Let's just hope this is an imminent software upgrade. Scrolling through 100's of shows beginning with the letter A is retarded.


Also, anyone know anything about a 16:9 program guide? That would be nice.


L



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by EricScott_
> *Has anyone noticed whether or not the Passport Echo software in NYC on the 8000HD supports this "Search" feature (see link below). On my 8000SD we just had a "Title" option - hit the "C" button - when browsing using the IPG. This feature is totally useless - you can select the first letter of the show you are looking for but then have to sit there and scroll through hundreds, often thousands of shows to find the one you are looking for. The Search function seems much more like Tivo's interface which would be a huge improvement in the functionality of the 8000HD.
> 
> 
> Going to check to see if my 8000HD has Search or Title later - if it has Title, then maybe Search will be enabled when they roll out the upgrade to enabled DVI - wishful thinking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the link (go to "Title or Keyword Search" in the lower left):
> 
> http://www.pioneerbroadband.com/pass...sportecho.asp# *


----------



## comport

i recently traded "up" my HD box for the 8000HD; i now have both the 8000 and the 8000HD connected simultaneously. i was originally planning on returning the 8000 once the HD-DVR was available, but now i'm thinking of keeping both.










way i figure it, i now have the best of both worlds... the non-HD 8000 is used for all my SD viewing, in my living room and bedroom (using a simple 2.4ghz av transmitter and ir repeater). it only outputs 4:3 480i, but thats ok, because my panny plasma has a pretty good "justified" non-linear stretch mode. When i want to watch HD, i switch my panel to it's component input, and use the 8000HD. i end up with twice the recording capacity, and i can now record 4 (Gasp!!!) shows at once... 2 of them in HD. i'm paying an extra 9$ a month for the priveledge, but i think its worth it, so far. now, if only there was a way to network the two together for a shared "now playing" list... and if only there was enough high quality HD broadcasts!


----------



## EricScott

pciav,


So I tried unselecting 480p as a supported Output Format (have 480i, 720p and 1080i selected) - with the box in HD mode, my Samsung DLP (720p NR) shows *all SD channels in 720p*. It shows 720p HD channels in 720p and 1080i HD channels in 1080i. I cannot get the box to output 480i over component. That being said, SD channels in 720p do look a lot better than in 480p - saves one step of processing.


What type of TV are you using that lets you send 480i over component from the 8000HD? I have one of the newer Samsung models (the HLP5063) with component inputs that support all 480i, 480p, 720p and 1080i so that's not the issue (as Manatus mentioned earlier, the HLN Samsungs had two different component inputs which accepted some resolutions but not all).


Anyone else able to pass 480i over component from the 8000HD? If so please post your setup.


Thanks,

Eric


----------



## pciav

Eric,


Is you Samsung capable of receiving 480i over component? Some models have SD and HD component inputs??? As stated previously, I have an NEC 61XM2/S 61" Plasma and a Samsung LTN-226W 22" 1280 x 720 LCD. Both accept 480i via component. On the NEC there is a menu option for de-interlacing that only appears when a 480i signal is input. I will double check again later when I get home.


Try unslecting everything but 480i and see what happens.


----------



## shk718




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by comport_
> *i recently traded "up" my HD box for the 8000HD; i now have both the 8000 and the 8000HD connected simultaneously. i was originally planning on returning the 8000 once the HD-DVR was available, but now i'm thinking of keeping both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> way i figure it, i now have the best of both worlds... the non-HD 8000 is used for all my SD viewing, in my living room and bedroom (using a simple 2.4ghz av transmitter and ir repeater). it only outputs 4:3 480i, but thats ok, because my panny plasma has a pretty good "justified" non-linear stretch mode. When i want to watch HD, i switch my panel to it's component input, and use the 8000HD. i end up with twice the recording capacity, and i can now record 4 (Gasp!!!) shows at once... 2 of them in HD. i'm paying an extra 9$ a month for the priveledge, but i think its worth it, so far. now, if only there was a way to network the two together for a shared "now playing" list... and if only there was enough high quality HD broadcasts!*



what 2.4ghz av transmitter are you using?


----------



## riptorn

Hi all - I've read loads of posts but managed to miss something - and I've got a problem...


1) using the 8000HD, how does one select the output? I can switch between HD / SD (figured that one out). But where do you select 480i / 480p / 720 / 1080 - etc?


2) the BIG problem. I've got everything hooked up right, I know I do...Brand New Panasonic HDTV (32"...yeah I know - not 16:9 nor particularly fancy, but it's what I could afford and what fit in my furniture)...component from the HD box to the TV, component in from the DVD to the TV (which works very nicely). Also have the coax from the HD box to the TV, and RCA audio out from the HD box to the TV (for now). I can get the TV to work from the Coax - and I get all the channels...albeit with a slightly distorted picture. *BUT* when I swith it to use the component video input from the HD box I get an ugly grey with a purple tinge screen with loads of dots. The signal looks clearer (behind all the interference) but no matter what, I can't get it to work. Does anyone know what the heck this newbie is doing wrong? Audio is working via RCA stereo outputs and via coax (although seems to be mono on that). Help?


>>>>EDIT


----------



## jennydee

If you are getting video out of the Coaxial cable hookup, then your 8000HD is in SD mode. When in SD mode, the Green portion of the component cable is turned into the SD composite signal, which results in the monochrome image with dots. Also when in SD mode, your Settings menu will not have options for Aspect Ratio or Resolution. I recommend trying again to switch the box to HD mode by holding the Channel + button (on box) and pressing the Volume - button (on box) until you see HD on the box's display. Currently you cannot get video on both component and s-video/composite/coaxial at the same time, without using the cable box's PIP function.


Jen


----------



## riptorn

ok - I tried that - and the box reverted back to SD by itself - I got a nice clean HD component vid signal for a second...and then wham, it went right back to SD output. This made me think I got it right, but the box was seeing something that was faking it out.


SO....I tried removing the coax from the TV...then I did the cycle through again...I think I actually hit the channel down button too by accident and....EUREKA!!


So - who wants to help me with the right output settings? 1080i and 480p only. right? or...do I want 480i, too? (32" 4:3 box supports 1080i and 480 only - no 720)


EDIT / ADDITIONAL COMMENTS - WOW! HD looks really nice -regular TV looks all grainy now ...guess that's what you get. One weird thing - and I noticed this when I first plugged in the box - no sound. It took about 2 hours before the sounds showed up last time. I hope not this time.


EDIT 2 - no sound = reboot.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pciav_
> *What make you say this? 480i is selectable as an output when using component and my display confirms 480i in when on an SD channel. Nothing is broadcast in 480p, just unselect it in the output options and leave 480i, 720p, and 1080i and the box will pass through what it receives via component.*



As mentioned above, my Samsung's component inputs accept 480i.


I tried the following combinations in the output formats option:


1) 480i only - displays 480i for all channels

2) 480i and 720p - all channels (including SD) came in at 720p

3) 480i and 1080i - all channels (including SD) came in at 1080i

4) 480i, 720p and 1080i - all channels (other than 1080i HD channels) come in at 720p and the 1080i HD channels come in at 1080i.

5) 480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i - SD @ 480p; 720p HD @ 720p; 1080i HD @ 1080i


#4 appears to be the best solution for my display - I prefer SD in 720p to 480p.


So to summarize:


- 480i + anything else, results in the box outputting whatever else you choose


- for SD the box appears to default to the lowest resolution progressive scan output format you choose (480p over 720p and 720p over 1080i) if multiple formats are selected. Not sure if this would vary on a 1080i NR set.


- for HD, assuming both 720p and 1080i are chosen, the box passes through each channel as is.


Very weird. Not sure why 480i is being totally bypassed here.


----------



## riptorn

Eric,


Just tried 480i & 1080i = all 1080i for me, too.


----------



## len43




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Manatus_
> *There is no extra charge for a regular HD box; there is an extra charge ($8.95/month, I believe) for a DVR.
> 
> 
> There should be no reason why you couldn't use the analog outputs on a TWC HD box with you current TV until your new set arrives. You should check on TWC's current policy on self-installation of a HD box; at one time, it required a service call to verify the presence of a HDTV.*



Thanks for the input Manatus and Rock The Mullet. And There is a $9 charge for DVR which I'm not willing to pay (I just got rid of 4 premiums, which I may regret come the New Sorprano/Curb season). Does everybody agree that the SA 3250 box is the best to ask for? How about the Pioneer box, I've read some good things.


----------



## Rock the Mullet




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Manatus_
> *There is no extra charge for a regular HD box; there is an extra charge ($8.95/month, I believe) for a DVR.
> 
> 
> There should be no reason why you couldn't use the analog outputs on a TWC HD box with you current TV until your new set arrives. You should check on TWC's current policy on self-installation of a HD box; at one time, it required a service call to verify the presence of a HDTV.*



Hmm..the TWC people told me that there was no additional charge. Apparently it was all BS. I don't really care about 9 beans - I'm so happy to have the DVR it doesn't matter much to me. Then again, different strokes for different folks.


And again, I asked the TWC rep if the SA 3250 HD box would work with my analog Sony Wega and she said no. Who knows? You can try it out, but risk it not working. Or just go and swap boxes the day before your set will arrive, like I did.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Rock the Mullet_
> *
> 
> And again, I asked the TWC rep if the SA 3250 HD box would work with my analog Sony Wega and she said no. Who knows? You can try it out, but risk it not working. Or just go and swap boxes the day before your set will arrive, like I did.*



Well I have a 3250HD hooked up to an old JVC 20" TV in the bedroom. Works great and small footprint easily fits on top of the TV.


----------



## rgrossman

As long as it can put out a 480i signal why wouldn't it work?


But why would you want to use an HD box on an SD TV?


----------



## vadalus

Hi All,


As an ex-tivo user I am having some real issues with the 8000HD. Can someone help me out here.. it's driving me nuts.


When I am watching a channel and a scheduled recording starts on the other channel, the box SWITCHES channels, even though there are two receivers (i am not recording two shows at once)... Even more annoying.. after the recorded show has finished (and I am still watching the other channel) it switches over AGAIN.. grrrr


If you ask it record all shows it records multiple instances of the same show, it should know not to do that. (this is distinct from repeats). I end up we 6 episodes of West Wing repeats half of which are the same episode.


When you record all shows on all channels but only want to keep one (like the latest episode of BBC news, don't care which channel just want the latest one) it gets confused if the same show is on multiple channels at the same time and keeps all the recordings.


Is this NOT annoying anyone else...? Have I been so spoiled by tivo..? should I not expect better for a product released 4 years later.


L


P.S. And don't even talk to me about the program searching


----------



## len43




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by rgrossman_
> *As long as it can put out a 480i signal why wouldn't it work?
> 
> 
> But why would you want to use an HD box on an SD TV?*



Only because I asked if I could change out the box now so I'm "all ready" when the new tv arrives. Maybe I'm getting a bit ahead of myself.


----------



## DjPiLL




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by vadalus_
> *Hi All,
> 
> 
> As an ex-tivo user I am having some real issues with the 8000HD. Can someone help me out here.. it's driving me nuts.
> 
> 
> When I am watching a channel and a scheduled recording starts on the other channel, the box SWITCHES channels, even though there are two receivers (i am not recording two shows at once)...*




How with the Tivo are you able to watch one show live... and record another show live at the same time?


----------



## shk718




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by vadalus_
> *Hi All,
> 
> 
> As an ex-tivo user I am having some real issues with the 8000HD. Can someone help me out here.. it's driving me nuts.
> 
> 
> When I am watching a channel and a scheduled recording starts on the other channel, the box SWITCHES channels, even though there are two receivers (i am not recording two shows at once)... Even more annoying.. after the recorded show has finished (and I am still watching the other channel) it switches over AGAIN.. grrrr
> 
> 
> If you ask it record all shows it records multiple instances of the same show, it should know not to do that. (this is distinct from repeats). I end up we 6 episodes of West Wing repeats half of which are the same episode.
> 
> 
> When you record all shows on all channels but only want to keep one (like the latest episode of BBC news, don't care which channel just want the latest one) it gets confused if the same show is on multiple channels at the same time and keeps all the recordings.
> 
> 
> Is this NOT annoying anyone else...? Have I been so spoiled by tivo..? should I not expect better for a product released 4 years later.
> 
> 
> L
> 
> 
> P.S. And don't even talk to me about the program searching*




after you set up the show to record - select the "list" button - then select the show you set up to be recorded - you will see a "recording options" button - in there you can select "1st run only" and many other options.


----------



## vadalus

First run only would not record *any* West Wings as all the shows are repeats. First Run refers to to whether the show has been aired before.



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by shk718_
> *after you set up the show to record - select the "list" button - then select the show you set up to be recorded - you will see a "recording options" button - in there you can select "1st run only" and many other options.*


----------



## vadalus

You cannot, unless you have a Direct TV Tivo. Being able to record two channels is a major benefit over a regular TIVO: which is why the strange behaviour is particularly annoying--I almost managed to "sell" the 8000HD to my wife (over TIVO)--it changing channel all the time is making it a hard sell













> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DjPiLL_
> *How with the Tivo are you able to watch one show live... and record another show live at the same time?*


----------



## DND

I think I'll eventually get the 8000HD when DVI is activated. However my Pioneer box has been acting up lately. Video, over DVI, drop outs randomly. It was a daily event, sometimes a few time a day. It stopped for a week, then started back up again this past weekend, but hasn't happened since sunday. I think I will swap it out for a 3250HD and have that hold me over until the DVI on the 8000HD is activated.


----------



## jmp_nyc

Vadalus, I'm with you.


Hopefully Tivo will be announcing an HD model that doesn't require DirecTV sometime soon. (I was talking to a Tivo rep the other day about something else, and asked about HD. He said that in meetings when reps ask about that, the management folks have started getting very quiet, as opposed to before when they would just say no.) With any luck, there will be a cablecard ready HDTivo on the market in time for the holiday shopping season. (In my dream world, it has slots for two cablecards, for a pair of tuners.) As soon as such a thing is on the market, it's replacing my 8000HD.


What was particularly annoying for me was that I called TWC with some support questions for the 8000HD, and the rep was trying to convince me that the interface is better than Tivo. I suppose that's true if "better" is a euphamism for "under the complete control of the cable company."

-JMP


----------



## timewaster

It seems really stupid that it would change the channel on you if the other tuner is not recording something. I guess one thing you can do is record the current show you're watching, then it shouldn't switch channels on you.

I don't have the DVR, but logically this might work.


----------



## EricScott

If and when Tivo releases a cable card HD stand alone tivo, it will *definitely have two tuners*. The only reason the existing stand alones don't have two tuners is b/c it's really impractical to have the Tivo connected to two separate cable boxes with two sets of IR blasters, etc - imagine how complicated Guided Setup would be for the average user.


As a long time Tivo user (and huge fan of the product - I think I've personally convinced 20 people to buy one), the Explorer DVR definitely takes some getting used to. I don't think anyone would argue that the software isn't up to par with Tivo. That being said, the hardware features of the Explorer are far better than the stand alone Tivo - two tuners, records dolby digital, no analog to digital conversion on digital channels resulting in dramatically better PQ, etc. For those of us with HD displays, stand alone Tivo usually looks horrible, so the PQ difference matters quite a bit.


If you look at one of my earlier posts (from yesterday in this thread) you will see a link to the Passport site where they show the newest version of the software, which includes a dramatically improved Search by Title interface - very similar to Tivo actually. The current interface where you select the first letter and scroll for hours until you find the show is utterly useless.


The two tuner functionality has definitely not been perfected in the Explorer. If you hit the "Swap" button (for PIP) on the remote, usually this will let you swap between tuners, although it doesn't always seem to work. The box by default seems to want to always use the first (active) tuner for recordings. I don't think it understands that you are watching something on the active tuner (duh) and that is should use the other tuner for recordings - definitely a design flaw. But still way better to have two tuners than 1 tuner.


If you follow some of the other Explorer threads, you will see the software has actually come a long way. You used to not be able to play a show that was recording from the beginning, if say you got home in the middle of it. Now that's a major problem.


The 8000HD definitely has its issues - I'm debating myself whether or not to keep it - not because of the DVR features/interface but b/c of the PQ relative to my existing setup (one 3250HD for HD and one 8000SD DVR for SD), the gray pillar bars which I hate and the audio dropouts. It's not for everyone but if you are patient I expect the product to improve quite a bit in the coming months.


----------



## DjPiLL

The reason why the box switches channels when a recorded program starts... is because it feels that if you took the time out to record it... you place this as hi-priority and it will change the channel figuring you will want to watch it.


I like this behavior. If you want to avoid this... just record the show you are currently watching.


----------



## vadalus

er.. riiight,


not quite sure whether that makes sense to me.. why would I record it if I wanted to watch it live...? Anyway, pressing record as you say should sort it out, I just then have to delete the show when I am done.








> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DjPiLL_
> *The reason why the box switches channels when a recorded program starts... is because it feels that if you took the time out to record it... you place this as hi-priority and it will change the channel figuring you will want to watch it.
> 
> 
> I like this behavior. If you want to avoid this... just record the show you are currently watching.*


----------



## EricScott

Spent some time using the 8000HD last night (first time I've spent more than a few minutes using it) and definitely noticed a few issues.


1) *Pixelation* - During both live and recorded shows, on both SD and HD, I periodically see these bands of blocky pixels (maybe two inches thick of varying lengths) come across the screen. Usually only lasts a second and they appear in different places each time. When I noticed them during live TV, I rewound to see if they were still there and they were - suggesting that this behavior is actually recorded - either in the buffer (for live TV) or as part of a scheduled recording. Pretty annoying but not a huge deal.


2) *Audio Dropouts* - This is a well documented and apparently widespread problem with the 8000HD. Usually I just get audio dropouts when switching channels - it takes a second or two for the audio to pop in after the video comes in (coupled with the video lag when changing, it takes a few seconds to totally change channels). When I switch from a DD5.1 to a DPL II channel (and sometimes vice versa), I often hear a loud pop (a clipping sound) when the audio comes in, which is not very pleasant. However, last night I also noticed a fair number of audio dropouts while watching a show (I wasn't pausing, rewinding, etc, just watching). The audio would kick out and come back fairly quickly. When this happened, I rewound to see if it was part of the recording and it was NOT present. I experience the dropouts on SD as well as HD channels and on live as well as recorded shows. I currently have the box hooked up to my Onkyo 600 receiver via optical and may attempt to switch to coax at some point. Anyone know if the dropouts are more widespread with one type of connection vs. another?


3) *Output Formats* - As mentioned in a previous post (from last night), I currently have the "Output Formats" option on my box set to 480i, 720p and 1080i, hooked up via component to my Samsung HLP. This prevents SD channels from being output at 480p. Instead all SD comes through as 720p - I cannot get them to come through as 480i, unless I unselect all other output format options (480i only) and then HD comes through as 480i. HD channels come through as either 720p or 1080i with my current setup, depending on the NR of each channel, which is good. I find that the SD PQ at 720p is far better than at 480p, and generally have been more pleased with SD viewing at this setting. I still hate the gray pillar bars but that's another story.


I went into the diagnostic screen and had the following settings:

*ResApp Version: PASSPORT Echo 1.5.062

OS Version: PowerTV 6.4.9.1sp*


In an earlier post on the 8000HD thread (read a while back and can't seem to find it), another user (TW in Cinci I believe) reported having the EXACT (there are a number of other settings that matched exactly) same version of the software but was subsequently upgraded to Passport Echo 1.5.075. Not sure what the improvements were exactly but at least we know there is a newer version of the software out there.


Also was able to see how much free/used space I had on the drive in the diagnostic screen. It listed 150.6 GB (total), 99.5 GB (used) or 66% full. I had recorded exactly 14 hrs of HD material and zero SD, which implies 21hrs of HD storage capacity. Not sure if the used space included some room for the buffer, which was an SD channel at the time.


I still haven't decided what to do with this box. SD PQ is definitely acceptable at 720p over component and HD PQ looks pretty decent. However the gray pillar bars and the constant audio dropouts and video pixelation are definitely annoying. I don't think I will be happy keeping this as my only HD box and still have to determine if it replaces the 8000SD DVR for SD.


Sorry for the longwinded post.


----------



## timewaster

are there any audio dropouts with the HD DVR if you use the analog audio outputs?


----------



## EricScott

Haven't tried the analog outputs.


----------



## jennydee

I have my 8000HD in SD mode hooked up to my TiVo with the analog sound out & s-video, and I just had an audio dropout unaccompanied by any video glitching (though I do see video glitching through the s-video out from time to time, since getting this cable box).


Jen


----------



## riptorn

Yes, there are. It seems to get dim and then kick back in to full audio...it's very strange.


I also get the occasional 'ripple' pixelation bar on the screen via component - it's on recordings, too. I recall the same thing happening when TW first went digital...so I guess I've learned to live with it.


Frankly, after a day or so with this box, the 480p on SD is pretty lacking. I know it can do better - just open up the guide and the windowed video looks gorgeous. My TV can't handle 720p ... so I'm not sure what I'll do about it....except learn to live with it (Again)...I might go out and pick up some better cables and see if that helps. Also - TW keeps saying DVI is activitaed on the box...go figure.


----------



## LawrenceB

Don't waste your money on expensive cables. As long as your current cables are well shielded and you aren't getting interference you won't see more than a 5% improvement no matter how much you spend.


----------



## EricScott

They told me DVI was activated when I picked it up - they don't know what they are talking about. The box has a DVI out, which is where I think they get confused. You would think it its there it would work - which I guess is a rational assumption, but clearly TW's reps aren't that familiar with TW's service










If you TV supports 1080i, then try that. If you save one step of processing, it will look better than 480p. With 480p the box deinterlaces the signal and then the TV scales it - not ideal.


----------



## jennydee

The thing that bugs me if I leave 480p unselected is that it forces my cable box to do the "pillar boxes" on SD content, instead of my TV, which is much better. For example, I have my DVR hooked to the TV via component cables, and I believe I set the cable box to a 4:3 aspect and letterboxed 16:9 (this seems to have no effect on my 16:9 set receiving properly sized HD content, but it ensures that my TV, not the cable box, will set the display size of a 4:3 image). Then, I set my cable box to pass 480i, 480p, 720p and 1080i resolutions. With this arrangement, the HD content is properly widescreen, and the SD content is scaled by my TV and I don't have to look at grey pillar bars. However, when i disable 480p, my set defaults to its 16:9 setting, forcing the cable box's 4:3 sizing and grey pillar boxes. My set only defaults to 16:9 if it is receiving a 720p or 1080i setting, which leads me to believe the box's component cables are NOT passing a 480i signal for SD programming. This is just based on my observations, however, and I'm not making any definitive statement here.


Jen


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jennydee_
> *The thing that bugs me if I leave 480p unselected is that it forces my cable box to do the "pillar boxes" on SD content, instead of my TV, which is much better. For example, I have my DVR hooked to the TV via component cables, and I believe I set the cable box to a 4:3 aspect and letterboxed 16:9 (this seems to have no effect on my 16:9 set receiving properly sized HD content, but it ensures that my TV, not the cable box, will set the display size of a 4:3 image). Then, I set my cable box to pass 480i, 480p, 720p and 1080i resolutions. With this arrangement, the HD content is properly widescreen, and the SD content is scaled by my TV and I don't have to look at grey pillar bars. However, when i disable 480p, my set defaults to its 16:9 setting, forcing the cable box's 4:3 sizing and grey pillar boxes. My set only defaults to 16:9 if it is receiving a 720p or 1080i setting, which leads me to believe the box's component cables are NOT passing a 480i signal for SD programming. This is just based on my observations, however, and I'm not making any definitive statement here.
> 
> 
> Jen*



Yes - pretty sure the box isn't passing 480i (unless it is the only format selected - see my post from yesterday on the previous page). But what you said about setting the box to 4:3 instead of 16:9 - never thought to do that. If it eliminates the gray pillar boxes (which everyone knows are my biggest issue) it may be worth it to watch 480p vs. 720p SD.


So you have it set to 4:3 and Letterboxed 16:9 but acutally watch 4:3 with pillar boxes (created by the TV not the box) as opposed to stretched, correct? Sounds like a plan.


----------



## pciav

Sorry, it took me so long on the 480i issue, but I double checked with several settings on my NEC Plasma where I can see the signal being received and you are correct. 480i is not passed via component unless it is the only resolution set.


The 4:3 trick and 16:9 Letterbox does work. You may have to play with which 16:9 setting works best, it should be letterbox, but I found when experimenting that on some 4:3 channels the squeeze mode made for a better non-linear stretch when using the displays stretch mode. Again, this goes backt o inconveniences and should not be's. If this is your only HD box, this is a hard box to live with.


----------



## timewaster

How often does these audio dropout/video pixelation occurs?

Let say I'm watching TV for 2 hrs, how often would they occur?


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by timewaster_
> *How often does these audio dropout/video pixelation occurs?
> 
> Let say I'm watching TV for 2 hrs, how often would they occur?*



Excluding the channel changes and the occasional dropouts when pausing or rewinding - just regular dropouts while watching live tv - I would say audio dropouts could easily happen 5 times (maybe more, maybe less) in 2 hours. Each time it only drops out for maybe a second. Pixelation is more frequent. I would say 10 times over 2 hours maybe.


----------



## jennydee

Quick question for anyone who watched/recorded CSI:Miami on 702 last night. Was it broadcast in 4:3 or 16:9? When I recorded CSI last Thursday, it played back as 16:9, and last week's CSI:Miami on my 3250HD was 16:9, but last night's episode is playing back in 4:3 with grey pillar bars (yuck!). I just tested my other HD channels, and I am getting a 16:9 feed from all channels that aren't currently showing 4:3 content. Just wondering if anyone else is seeing the same thing.


Jen


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jennydee_
> *Quick question for anyone who watched/recorded CSI:Miami on 702 last night. Was it broadcast in 4:3 or 16:9? When I recorded CSI last Thursday, it played back as 16:9, and last week's CSI:Miami on my 3250HD was 16:9, but last night's episode is playing back in 4:3 with grey pillar bars (yuck!). I just tested my other HD channels, and I am getting a 16:9 feed from all channels that aren't currently showing 4:3 content. Just wondering if anyone else is seeing the same thing.
> 
> 
> Jen*



CSI was broadcast as 4:3 last evening. After the program started, I switched from TWC to my OTA receiver, and both were 4:3. Someone asleep at the switch, perhaps.


----------



## jennydee

Thanks! Good to know it wasn't a configuration issue on my end 


Jen


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jennydee_
> *The thing that bugs me if I leave 480p unselected is that it forces my cable box to do the "pillar boxes" on SD content, instead of my TV, which is much better. For example, I have my DVR hooked to the TV via component cables, and I believe I set the cable box to a 4:3 aspect and letterboxed 16:9 (this seems to have no effect on my 16:9 set receiving properly sized HD content, but it ensures that my TV, not the cable box, will set the display size of a 4:3 image). Then, I set my cable box to pass 480i, 480p, 720p and 1080i resolutions. With this arrangement, the HD content is properly widescreen, and the SD content is scaled by my TV and I don't have to look at grey pillar bars. However, when i disable 480p, my set defaults to its 16:9 setting, forcing the cable box's 4:3 sizing and grey pillar boxes. My set only defaults to 16:9 if it is receiving a 720p or 1080i setting, which leads me to believe the box's component cables are NOT passing a 480i signal for SD programming. This is just based on my observations, however, and I'm not making any definitive statement here.
> 
> 
> Jen*



Jen,


Tried the 4:3 / Letterbox method and as far as I can tell this does exactly the same thing as selecting 16:9 / Stretch as your aspect ratio. In both cases widescreen comes in fine and to get pillar bars (reverse the stretching) on 4:3 channels you need to put your TV in 4:3 mode.


16:9 / Stetch, however, allows you to unselect 480p (so all SD is output at 720p), whereas 4:3 / Letterbox only works if 480p is selected.


In either case, you need to deal with the fact that the IPG and menus are all condensed, b/c they were 4:3 to start with and the TV is effectively squeezing them by making the image 4:3 again - annoying, but not as annoying as the gray pillar bars.


On my Samsung there is no auto sizing mode - I have to put the TV in either 4:3 or Wide, so when I change from a SD channel to an HD channel I need to change the Picture Size on the Samsung - pretty easy to due, a button on the remote toggles through the options.


So I guess 16:9 / Stretch is a decent temporary solution - it elimates the gray pillar bars with the added inconvenience of the squeezed menus/IPG and having to change the Pic Size on my Samsung when going from SD to HD.


Anyone notice any PQ loss (from stretching and squeezing vs. leaving the 4:3 picture alone) or additional channel changing time (for all of the processing) by leaving the set in this mode?


----------



## jennydee

I'm glad 16:9/stretch is a decent workaround for you Eric 


Unfortunately, due to my set's inability to "squeeze" 720p feeds down to 4:3, I have to make due with the 4:3/letterbox solution. Guess that's just one more difference between the Sony & Samsung sets, huh?


Jen


----------



## Sickman

Geez, I come back from a week vacation and this forum is ALL LIT UP! Let me give you my own little story and see if people think it's worth it for me to get the 8000HD DVR.


I currently have the Pio 3510, component for HD and S-vid for SD. I also have the 8000SD DVR via S-vid. I get audio dropouts and/or pixelation on the 3510 (moreso on HD than SD) maybe once or twice every 10 minutes or so when it is at its worst and they sometimes come in bunches. It's not terrible, but definitely noticeable. Otherwise the 3510 is great for SD and HD. The picture on the SD DVR is horrid, but I only use it for recording, which is a minority of my viewing.


Trying to summarize the 8000HD experience here so far:


SD picture: most say better (maybe because of switch from DVI)

HD picture: most say worse, one says equal

Gray bars: not too popular

Menus: not as good as Tivo

SD connection: no simultaneous S-vid and component

Watching while recording: can you not go back to the beginning of a show?

Dropouts/Pixelation: yes

Channel change/remote lag: delay as long or longer than 8000SD


Gray bars I can live with and I'm used to the 8000SD menus (never had Tivo so I don't know what I'm missing). If the SD connection is component, then I won't be able to use the "Just" mode on my panasonic plasma for filling the screen. If I want to stretch, I'll have to use the stretch or zoom from the cable box, which I find inferior. The delayed channel change/lag in response to remote commands on the 8000SD drives me nuts; not a problem for me on the pio.


So, a switch for me has these *benefits*: (1) one box instead of two, (2) savings of $9/month and (3) ability to record HD content.


These *drawbacks* : (1) inferior HD picture, (2) no use of Panasonic Just mode (SD), (3) as long or longer delay on changing channels and (4) some wierd quirk where you can't watch a program from the beginning during the recording (?).


And this *wildcard*: dropouts/pixelation


I think only one person chimed in on the channel change delay. Any other input?


You guys have been providing great information and I'd appreciate any advice on my particular quandry.


Thanks.


----------



## LisaM

This thread is great. I was going to rush down to 23rd Street and pick up the HD DVR box. Now I am going to wait awhile and see what everyone thinks about the PQ and about dropouts. I have the Pioneer 3510 box and have been happy with the PQ for both HD and SD via component. I have had very few dropouts, which is terrific considering that I was plagued with them on the SA box. I would love to be able to record HD so that I can timeshift but I don't want to sacrifice PQ or endure dropouts.


Please keep posting your observations since the feedback is very worthwhile.


----------



## PedroBlanco

Has anyone had their 8000HD crash and reboot on them while watching a scheduled recording from the beginning before it is done recording? This has happened to me a handful of times so far. It seems to mostly happen when fast forwarding.


----------



## larrykroger

Hi - I'm new to the forum and wanted to thank you guys for all the posts - it's clued me on to a few things. Currently I have the SA3100 box but it sounds like I'm losing out on PQ. I have a Sony with DVI input on the back that is currently not being used. I run the SA3100 using the component cords TWC provided to me. I have Tivo and due to the posts, I'm not interested in checking out the 8000 HD DVR until they've worked out the bugs. So here are my questions -


What benefits would I see from upgrading from the SA3100 to either the SA3250 or the Pioneer box? And which of those two boxes is better?


thanks,


----------



## LisaM

Larry: I would recommend the Pioneer box. I had many dropouts while using the SA3100 which disappeared when I switched to the Pio box. In addition, with the Pio box, you can stay on one input and use component cables to watch both HD and SD. (If I recall correctly, with the 3100, I had to switch inputs to watch HD.)


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by larrykroger_
> 
> What benefits would I see from upgrading from the SA3100 to either the SA3250 or the Pioneer box? And which of those two boxes is better?



A-Bing the 3100HD with a converter not plagued with a faint white image fog for YPbPr outputs, as I've done with RCN Motorola converters, reveals definite advantages for some displays. RCN's images are crisper (no contrast-spoiling fog) and more 3D like with the darker blacks. Might take a larger higher-contrast screen--plus a comparison converter--to reveal the fog. I use a 64-inch CRT RPTV. Not everyone has been bothered by it. No one has mentioned fog problems with the converters you mention, but others who have used them can outline their pros/cons better than I. So I've been using RCN for its larger HDTV lineup and TWC and its 3100HD for great digitally delivered SD S-video (RCN's SD is heavily analog), awaiting both a de-bugging of the 8000HD and TWC's addition of new channels so I can drop my RCN subscription.. -- John


----------



## DjPiLL

Well I recorded my first HD show today on the 8000HD. Recorded Father of the Pride on NBC and just got finished watching it. There were next to no audio dropouts... but I did notice a decent amount of pixelation.


Picture looked real good though (the computer animation probably helped this). My dolby digital light didnt come on though on my Sony Receiver. Was this show in 5.1 or just 2.0?


----------



## timewaster

sickman, you left out 1 thing - the tv guide have been reported to be significantly faster on the DVR than on the Pio 3510. I have the Pio and the tv guide is slow as hell


----------



## Doug_L

Hey all:


Just got my high-def box (SA-3250HD) from TWC and been watching for a few days. This is my first real HD experience, though I am no newbie when it comes to home theater.


I'm looking for some real basic info re: TWCNYC like when are new HD channels to be added (if at all), what's the best way to search for HD schedules in advance, that sort of thing. I've read the first 5 and last dozen or so pages of this thread, but I'm clearly coming into the middle of things. Hope there's a few links that you know of to help me.


As far as the box goes, my chief complaint right now is the horrible lip-sync issues that I'm having with broadcast TV (2, 4, 7 etc). These are similar to those I experienced years ago with the original roll-out of digital cable - mostly confined to the lower channels' digital sound. There is serious video lag.


I've got the video output with component cables, and the audio uses either digital coax or RCA (analog) to my receiver. The analog exhibits little or no lip sync issues, and the digital seems fine on higer channels, especially 100 and above. Is this problem common, and is it a funtion of the box? Does this indicate that I should swap out the box?


Also, is the DVI output active on this model? I've read some posts, and I think it is, but before I go through the trouble of getting a DVI->HDMI cable to work with my TV I thought I'd ask the knowledgable people.


Have not yet played around with the ouptput options (480i/720p/1080i) and have them all turned on now as my TV (Sony XBR960) can seemingly adapt to them all. Other's experience would be nice to hear, though I'll most likely try them out for myself anyway.


Thanks!


----------



## Sickman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by timewaster_
> *sickman, you left out 1 thing - the tv guide have been reported to be significantly faster on the DVR than on the Pio 3510. I have the Pio and the tv guide is slow as hell*



When you say "tv guide", do you mean the menu you use to see what's on? The menus are pretty quick on my pio. It's a little slower when I'm on an HD channel than on an SD channel, but it doesn't bother me _that_ much. Not compared to the slow channel changing on the 8000SD DVR.


----------



## EricScott

Doug,


DVI is definitely active on the 3250. In my opinion the picture quality is signficantly better over DVI. DVI may also help your lip sync issues since there will be no digital to analog conversions from the box to your TV - the more processing you do to the video the more likely you are to get an AV sync issue.


However, I can say that I have never experienced an AV sync issue through either component or DVI on any of my HD boxes (I have rarely used component though) - I have used the Pioneer 3510, the SA 3250 and now the SA 8000HD (this one uses component). Not sure what would cause the sync issue. Do you notice it on other inputs on the TV - say DVD. Lots of people experience AV sync issues with gaming systems - usually if they are connected with composite or s-video.


----------



## riptorn

I, too, recordeed Father of the Pride HD signal - and saw serious pixelation...have a TW tech coming today - who wants to bet that he'll say I need to rewire the joint?


----------



## LL3HD

I discovered a weird quirk on the 8000 HD. When I use the remote to change the channel and press the new channel number buttons, I then have to press the select button too. On my Pioneer all I had to do was enter the numbers of the channel and a second or so later the channel would appear. Anyone else notice this? Having to press the select button stinks.


Also, just to update my thoughts on the 8000HD after a few days of use.


The Pioneer box was superior for me, over all. Hardly any audio dropouts compared with the 8000 HD and the PQ was far superior in SD.


The PQ on SD with the 8000 HD is horrendous compared to the Pioneer. The zoom or stretch mode only enhances the artifacts to an unacceptable point.


Switching from HD mode to SD mode is not easy and provides no better PQ. However, in SD mode the picture size can be altered in my TV, which is a good thing. The screen modes in my panny, Just, Auto, Zoom, etc, are enabled but it is still a sub par SD picture compared to the Pioneer.


And playing with the 16:9 versus the 4:3 in the 8000 HD and then using its screen adjustments is still inferior to the TV's screen adjustments on the Pioneer box in S Video


The only positive is the ability to record or time shift in HD.


I don' know what to do. I would hate to set up the Pioneer box along side the 8000 HD in order to watch SD. This is not the way I want to go.


And, I have the service call tomorrow for a direct swap out of this 8000 HD box because of my complaints regarding the S video not working (Ha!). I know that they are not going to succeed tomorrow and give me a new 8000 HD with working component and S video connections but I'm hoping that a new box will perform better. This stinks because I'm sure that the new box will be just as crappy and I'll lose the several hours of HD stuff that I already recorded.



Larry


----------



## drew138

I've recently started to get serious Lip Synch problems on my PIO HD box in the past 60 days. I'm talking a full 1-2 seconds synch gap. It's very annoying. I've noticed it mostly on NY1 and it's happening with more frequency. I don't think it's the input, but I'm not sure. I believe it is the box because I don't have any synch issues on my SA8000 SD DVR in the other room. I'm using DVI. I find that the problem is resolved by power cycling the box.


Overall, I really like the Pio Box, but it does have some quirks. My IPG is very sensitive (too responsive), which seems to be unusual given that others say it is slower? It also has some audio issues as well on HD channels. Last night I got sucked into some PBS HD show on the Dead Sea and every minute or two the audio would 'pop' and the sound level would drop a few decibles and then the sound slowly increase for about a minute or two and then repeat. I've noticed this happen on occasion.


I'll going to wait on the DVR until we get a new HD channel of substance or the DVR get's active, even though I'm dying to get it.


Drew


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LL3HD_
> *I discovered a weird quirk on the 8000 HD. When I use the remote to change the channel and press the new channel number buttons, I then have to press the select button too. On my Pioneer all I had to do was enter the numbers of the channel and a second or so later the channel would appear. Anyone else notice this? Having to press the select button stinks.
> *



Noticed the same thing this morning. I'm pretty sure you didn't need to do this before - as in yesterday. Don't know what happened.


BTW, in the other 8000HD thread, someone (TW Albany I believe) reported an active DVI, although it doesn't appear to be working too well. Seems like he has SARA as well.


----------



## EricScott

So I *finally* came to a conclusion about which box to keep - I'm going to *keep the 8000HD and return my 8000SD* (I will also keep my SA3250).


Thanks to the advice of jennydee and pciav, I played around with the aspect ratio settings to try to eliminate the dreaded (for me anyway) gray pillar bars. I found that if I leave the box in *16:9 / Stretch* mode and leave my Samsung DLP in 4:3 (as opposed to Wide), then I have a pretty clear SD image with black, NOT gray pillar bars. As mentioned above, the only real annoyance is that all of the menus and the IPG look squeezed - not a big deal - much easier to have to deal with this every now and then as opposed to looking at the gray bars all day long. Also I now need to flip my Samsung into Wide (simple toggle button on the remote) when I am watching a HD channel.


I now feel that SD looks as good, if not slightly better than it did on my 8000SD. Yes I have audio dropout and yes I have pixelation, but the fact that I can timeshift HD (or record a hell of a lot more SD) is enough of a plus to me to mitigate these issues. And hopefully over time as the software improves, so will these issues.


I will still keep my 3250HD because the HD PQ is superb and I don't want to sacrifice that for any live viewing I will do - especially sports and what not.


Of course today, there is added annoyance of having to press select after entering a channel number to change channels (see above) but hopefully that is just a temporary glitch.


Once DVI support is made available, I'm sure I will have another annoying few days of trying to decide whether I prefer DVI to Component, but I guess that's a high class problem


----------



## timewaster




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drew138_
> *I've recently started to get serious Lip Synch problems on my PIO HD box in the past 60 days. I'm talking a full 1-2 seconds synch gap. It's very annoying. I've noticed it mostly on NY1 and it's happening with more frequency. I don't think it's the input, but I'm not sure. I believe it is the box because I don't have any synch issues on my SA8000 SD DVR in the other room. I'm using DVI. I find that the problem is resolved by power cycling the box.
> 
> 
> Overall, I really like the Pio Box, but it does have some quirks. My IPG is very sensitive (too responsive), which seems to be unusual given that others say it is slower? It also has some audio issues as well on HD channels. Last night I got sucked into some PBS HD show on the Dead Sea and every minute or two the audio would 'pop' and the sound level would drop a few decibles and then the sound slowly increase for about a minute or two and then repeat. I've noticed this happen on occasion.
> 
> 
> I'll going to wait on the DVR until we get a new HD channel of substance or the DVR get's active, even though I'm dying to get it.
> 
> 
> Drew*



Drew,

I've encountered the exact same problem with PBS with my Pio box. The audio problem you've described only happens on PBS, so I'm guessing its a problem with PBS. For those of you with a non-pioneer box, do you experience the same things with PBS? It happens quite frequently.


----------



## Sickman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by EricScott_
> *I will still keep my 3250HD because the HD PQ is superb and I don't want to sacrifice that for any live viewing I will do - especially sports and what not.*



So the HD PQ is so bad on the 8000HD that it's worth it to you to keep 2 boxes? That's a pretty rough statement about the 8000HD.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Sickman_
> *So the HD PQ is so bad on the 8000HD that it's worth it to you to keep 2 boxes? That's a pretty rough statement about the 8000HD.*



The HD PQ is not *bad* at all on the 8000HD. But after getting used to the superb HD quality over DVI on the SA 3250 and the Pioneer 3510 before that, I don't think I could be completely content using a component connection on the 8000HD. This may all change once DVI on the 8000HD is enabled, but for the time being I'm keeping my 3250.


Obviously my goal was to replace my two existing boxes with the HD DVR but given the tradeoffs I'm already making for SD, I couldn't do it for HD as well.


If the 8000HD was your first HD box and you didn't have any basis of comparison you would be more than satisfied with the HD PQ.


Another consideration is that last time I wanted to add an HD box about 2 months ago (I had one HD box and the SD DVR at the time and wanted a 2nd HD box), I had to schedule an installation visit - they would not let me pick up an additional HD STB at 23rd St. So I really want to avoid doing that again, if I change my mind at all.


----------



## EricScott

For some reason I no longer need to hit Enter when changing channels on my 8000HD. I did unplug my box to rewire some things so maybe the reboot fixed it.


Also, wanted to report that I am now using coaxial digital audio instead of optical and I seem to be having less audio dropouts - esp. when going from DD5.1 channels to DPLII (DD2.0) channels - with optical I would always get this loud popping sound that rarely occurs with coaxial.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by EricScott_
> *For some reason I no longer need to hit Enter when changing channels on my 8000HD. I did unplug my box to rewire some things so maybe the reboot fixed it.
> 
> 
> Also, wanted to report that I am now using coaxial digital audio instead of optical and I seem to be having less audio dropouts - esp. when going from DD5.1 channels to DPLII (DD2.0) channels - with optical I would always get this loud popping sound that rarely occurs with coaxial.*



FWIW: I never had the "enter key problem" and haven't rebooted my 8000HD since I installed it a week ago. I'm using coax audio with this thing and haven't heard any dropouts (except just after changing channels).


----------



## vadalus

OK, how about this. If I am watching something that I recorded a while back and a program that is *currently* being recorded, finishes.. it switches over to that channel.... why?


Jeez, this is baaad.




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by vadalus_
> *er.. riiight,
> 
> 
> not quite sure whether that makes sense to me.. why would I record it if I wanted to watch it live...? Anyway, pressing record as you say should sort it out, I just then have to delete the show when I am done.*


----------



## mabrym




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by EricScott_
> *I found that if I leave the box in 16:9 / Stretch mode and leave my Samsung DLP in 4:3 (as opposed to Wide), then I have a pretty clear SD image with black, NOT gray pillar bars.
> 
> 
> *



Why doesn't this work for me? I have a Samsung too, 30 inch. I'm very sure I tried that and I'll try again when I get home. This is what I did - I went into the cable box settings, chose 16:9, stretch 4:3 picture, then exited. Go to the Samsung menu and select 4:3.


That's obvious I guess. Should I put the Samsung in 4:3 before going to the cable settings, after, or does it matter? Is there another setting, perhaps in the service menu, that I need to change?


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mabrym_
> *Why doesn't this work for me? I have a Samsung too, 30 inch. I'm very sure I tried that and I'll try again when I get home. This is what I did - I went into the cable box settings, chose 16:9, stretch 4:3 picture, then exited. Go to the Samsung menu and select 4:3.
> 
> 
> That's obvious I guess. Should I put the Samsung in 4:3 before going to the cable settings, after, or does it matter? Is there another setting, perhaps in the service menu, that I need to change?*



Is your TV a 16:9 display? If it is, this should work - doesn't matter if you put the Samsung in 4:3 before or after. Think about it this way, once you set up the cable box all 4:3 material will be stretched. The 4:3 on your TV simply squeezes it back to regular size and puts the black bars on the sides. For widescreen material you need to leave the tv in wide or its squeezed too.


----------



## LL3HD

Yes, no more pressing select button while changing channels for me too. This was corrected after re- booting.



However, I didn't initiate the re- boot. It occurred on its own. It seems that while utilizing the P-I-P feature and changing the "small picture" channels with the little + and - buttons, it tends to freeze up and crash. This happened three times last night. I just have to remember to swap the pictures first before changing the channels.


Funny, I' m experimenting with the opposite of what Mantus and Eric just did- I disconnected my coax and connected the optical to test the audio, since I had tremendous audio dropouts with the coax.


By the way, had the TW service call this morning to swap out the SA 8000 HD because of the S Video not functioning. I know, I know- it's not working for whatever reason but hey, I'll go along with it, they set up the call and insisted that the S Video was supposed to be functioning, so what the heck, come on over. The service rep. climbed up his ladder along side the telephone pole, tested everything, changed some connectors and cables, disconnected everything on my system, re connected everything... and finally concluded that the S Video does not work.


Well Duhhhh!


Oh well, at least he didn't swap out the box, so I still have all of my recorded stuff and he claimed he fixed some problems. We'll see..




Larry


----------



## wzpgsr




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LL3HD_
> 
> It seems that while utilizing the P-I-P feature and changing the "small picture" channels with the little + and - buttons, it tends to freeze up and crash. This happened three times last night. I just have to remember to swap the pictures first before changing the channels.



Is there a way to enter channel numbers for the small display directly when in PIP mode?


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wzpgsr_
> *Is there a way to enter channel numbers for the small display directly when in PIP mode?*



Not that I have discovered.



Larry


----------



## randymac88




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by vadalus_
> *OK, how about this. If I am watching something that I recorded a while back and a program that is *currently* being recorded, finishes.. it switches over to that channel.... why?
> 
> 
> Jeez, this is baaad.*



I've found that when I'm watching pre-recorded content and recording something live, and it finishes (as you describe above), it flashes "Recorded" - it looks like its changing the channel, but it does not actually change it.


I think the box is just trying to say "Hey man, I finished recording this show for you - watch it whenever you want."


At least, that's my box.


I'm Pro-DVR (previous box was the Pioneer). HD quality is reduced and pillar bars are annoying, but overall I like the little box. It's come through for me on some big TV nights already, when I was out. And, its seemed to have figured out how to properly *only keep the most recent episode* of Sportscenter (which it used to mess up all the time). It's not going back. Let's just get that DVI port running already!


----------



## mabrym




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by EricScott_
> *Is your TV a 16:9 display? If it is, this should work - doesn't matter if you put the Samsung in 4:3 before or after. Think about it this way, once you set up the cable box all 4:3 material will be stretched. The 4:3 on your TV simply squeezes it back to regular size and puts the black bars on the sides. For widescreen material you need to leave the tv in wide or its squeezed too.*



Well, it doesn't work for me. On the DVR I'm using component video, of course, and my TV won't allow me to change sizes in component mode. On the other cable box I have, using composite, the TV puts in grey bars.


This sucks! I can't stand them, but I can't stand a stretched picture for anything other than sports.


----------



## EricScott

Chalk this up as another annoyance (it has to be a bug) in the 8000HD Passport software. When you are watching a recorded show and switch to Live TV (something I do quite often; pause and then go to Live TV) and then you try to go back to the recorded show, it keeps starting at the beginning!!! So annoying. My 8000SD definitely did NOT do this. I've already watched like 15 mins ahead in a few shows b/c it started over and I did the 15 min skip too far.


Sure hope this is fixed in the next software release (boy this list is getting longer).


----------



## jennydee

Mike,


Out of curiosity, what brand of TV are you using? I find that my Sony also won't let me change from its "Full" setting when it receives a signal of 720p or 1080i over the component cable from the cable box. What I do is make sure 480p is also enabled in the DVR's settings, and then select a set aspect ratio of 4:3 with 16:9 letterboxed. Even though my TV is a 16:9 set, I find that with these DVR settings, the 720p & 1080i content comes through as widescreen, but the set uses its own 4:3 mode for SD channels over the component inputs (being sent to the set in 480p), rather than having to deal with the grey pillars.


Jen


----------



## mabrym

It's a Samsung 30 inch widescreen. It only accepts 480p and 1080i. Those are the settings in the DVR. I do get black bars when watching 4:3 on the HD channels, usually commercials. I've even tried setting the TV to 4:3.


On my second cable box, a Pioneer which used to be used for HD until I got the HD DVR, I did get black bars through component video. On all channels, not just HD. I'm not using component on that one now because it is connected to the TiVo, an older model which doesn't accept it. It used to be connected directly to the TV as well as TiVo (component to TV, composite to TiVo) but I can't do that anymore because the TV only has 2 component inputs, and one is being used for the DVD.


I could get a splitter and connect that 2nd box to 2nd component input, but even if I did I would not be able to pause or rewind live TV. And besides that, the picture is not as good as what I'm getting through the DVR. SD looks quite good, actually. If I could just get rid of the grey bars I would be perfectly happy with the TV and the DVR, but I don't see how I can.


----------



## DND

Just saw on the weather channel ticker, TNT HD will be added on 10/8. Three other channels will also be added, non HD ofcourse.


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DND_
> *Just saw on the weather channel ticker, TNT HD will be added on 10/8. Three other channels will also be added, non HD ofcourse.*



Flipped on the weather channel and saw 2 other scrolls about a bunch of channel moves and deletions from service, including YES being removed from channel 143 and only available on channel 80 eff. 10/8. Looks like TWC is making big changes, maybe part of the plan to add HD content.


----------



## mabrym

Yeah, baby, yeah!


Maybe soon my grey bars won't be so much of a problem. I'll just become a snob - if it ain't in HD I ain't watching it!


----------



## Meteor

I just paused with the Replaytv and it reads:

"Effective 10/8, Black Family Chl, Ch152 & Goodlife TV Ch 153 added to DTV.

WNBC Weather Ch 731 will be added for all digital customers. TNT HD CH.710 launches for HDTV customers"


The good news is we'll have a new HD channel the bad is WNBC weather would multi-cast the HDTV channel and reduce the bandwidth.


----------



## DND

once again just saw a ticker for new channels. new starz (246), a few cinemax channels.


meteor maybe you could try the replaytv thing again..


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Meteor_
> *
> 
> The good news is we'll have a new HD channel the bad is WNBC weather would multi-cast the HDTV channel and reduce the bandwidth.*



Actually, that would _further_ reduce the bandwidth. WNBC-DT has been multi-casting for quite some time. TWCNYC just hasn't carried Channel 4.2 (a sleep-inducing rebroadcast of stale news).


----------



## tonytapes

for those of you who are replaytv/tivo challenged










"New channels effective 10/8: STARZ Kids, WMAX, @MAX, Five Star Max, and Outer Max.


CSTV is added to Sports package.


Bangladesh and German TV launch as Premium Foreign language channels."


----------



## almazza

So, the audio dropouts... For me it seems worse on shows I record. For example I recorded Aliens Resurection (I know it's the worst one) and when I played it back the audio kept dropping out. I tested with the optical as well as the coax connection. With the coax connection though the dropputs prodcue a cracking sound during the dropout.


For what it's worth, I don't notice as many dropouts in DD 5.1 shows as a do in Dolby Pro Logic II shows, like Aliens Resurection.


Adam


----------



## EricScott

US Open looks great in HD on CBS. But I've noticed a ton of audio dropouts and video stuttering/pixelation on my 8000HD. Anyone else noticing a significant amount of dropouts?


----------



## almazza

Yes, tons of audio dropouts and pixilation. This is over coax, no reason to think the optical output would be differerent.


----------



## anthonymoody

Well shiver me timbers. I go away for 3 weeks and you guys get to have all the fun beta testing my next box







Thanks to all who discovered the release of this thing, and have been patiently (?) working through the issues. I'm mid-renovation and so don't need to pull the trigger for a couple months if not more. Hopefully the software will be upgraded to resolve the main issues and the DVI port will be turned on.


Cool about TNT too. Thanks everyone.


TM


----------



## randymac88

Just curious - does anyone know what TNT HD is really going to bring us in terms of good HD content? Maybe a few movies here and there, some upconverted syndication, but anything of real substance?


----------



## John Mason

Was studying TNT's schedule seeing what HD was lined up this week--assuming it kicks in with HD at 8 pm; I'll believe it in 16 minutes. Seems like endless 30-minute law program reruns for a while, with an HD movie at the end of the week. Wish they'd had TNT-HD up and running a few weeks earlier when it carried the PGA Championship match weekdays. -- John


----------



## Rock the Mullet

yeah, I'm not expecting much for TNT HD, but you never know.


Anyone care to speculate as to when we may possibly get Starz HD, or...even HD NET?


----------



## LL3HD

If you're a basketball fan, TNT HD will be great.


----------



## dkan24

I have not followed any of the tnt-hd threads. I just checked the official site but am a little unsure about what they show. Are those shows true hd? Or are they stretched and upconverted?


I am looking forward to the basketball season, although I would have preferred inHD, so we could have watched the Knicks.


----------



## EricScott

New title, huh?


Noticed this weekend that on my 8000HD, when a scheduled recording starts on a channel other than the one you are watching live, the box does NOT switch you to the channel it begins recording. I know many people reported this a major inconvenience. Not sure if this is a permanent fix or if I just got lucky a few times.


Anyone else notice major audio / video dropouts during (gasp!) the North Shore last night on Fox Widescreen? It was unwatchable on both my 3250HD and my 8000HD.


----------



## rhsauer

Yes, there were major audio dropouts on North Shore. I guess I wasn't the only one experiencing them.


----------



## EricScott

Was the North Shore in 720p or 480p? It looked pretty damn good. Wasn't aware that Fox was broadcasting 720p yet but football season starts in less than a week (thank God) so who knows.


----------



## anthonymoody

Hey they changed my title!







I guess they changed them all...


TM


----------



## tonytapes

i'm assuming if we ever get inHD1 and 2, HDNet, and HDNet Movies that they are gonna make up some sort of "premium HD package" right.


besides TNT-HD are there any other freebie HD channels that we may get? how about the WB?


----------



## PedroBlanco

Maybe ESPN-HD?


----------



## Richard Smith

I live on Staten Island and I was one of the first SI HD subscribers. TWC leased me an SA-3100HD box. Awful device!


I recently purchased a stand alone TIVO. I intended to attach it to the 3100HD's Super Video port and record the HD shows at 480I.


It turns out that the 3100HD does not down convert and no image is outputted from the SV connection when the box is tuned to an HD channel.


I understand that later SA boxes will down convert and output the image on the SV connector. When I inquired about swapping the 3100HD for a later box I got the following response from TWC Customer Service


"Thank you for your recent message to Time Warner Cable.


Currently we do not have a box that will convert the signal for recording purposes. We are currently in the process of launching our HD-DVR converters and should be available to you soon.


If you have any additional questions or need future assistance please contact us at [email protected] or call our 24 hour Customer Support XPRESSLINE at 212-674-9100 or 718-358-0900.


Sincerely,


Time Warner Cable

Customer Support"


Is this correct? I was under the impression that the 3100HD is obsolete and no longer distributed and that the current box will accomplish what I want.


What's the best approach to getting my box exchanged?


----------



## anthonymoody




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Richard Smith_
> *I live on Staten Island...What's the best approach to getting my box exchanged?*




Move.


Sorry, I'm originally from SI so I feel like I'm entitled to tease you about it







No harm intended










TM


----------



## LawrenceB

The TWC Pioneer HD box will output a standard (NTSC 480i) signal from HD channels but it will be "squeezed" for 16:9. Why do you want this?


----------



## ADGrant




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LawrenceB_
> *The TWC Pioneer HD box will output a standard (NTSC 480i) signal from HD channels but it will be "squeezed" for 16:9. Why do you want this?*



To record of course. Any widescreen TV can unsqueeze the picture on playback.


----------



## LawrenceB

But you can get the same channels already in SD and record them just fine, no?


----------



## EricScott

Speaking from my own personal experience....once I started timeshifting shows (a few years ago with my first stand alone Tivo and later the TW SD DVR), I pretty much stopped watching live TV. That was of course until I got my first HDTV about 4 months ago. Once I started watching HD, I didn't want to watch SD, which meant I was forced to watch live TV again. So when the HD DVR was made available and I could have my cake and eat it too - watch HD when I want, it was a must have.


I was also hoping the HD DVR would be good enough to replace both of my existing cable boxes - my HD box and my SD DVR. Unfortunately with the HD DVR, I had to make some comprimises in HD quality and to a lesser extent SD viewability (gray bars, etc). However, I ultimately concluded that I would hang onto my regular HD box for a little while longer, at least until DVI is enabled and return my SD DVR.


I think a lot of people would agree, there is a lot of a value to an HD DVR.


----------



## ADGrant




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LawrenceB_
> *But you can get the same channels already in SD and record them just fine, no?*



At lower quality and not in widescreen. Not at all ideal for movies.


----------



## BelB64

A NEW HD CHANNEL


Bob Watson, in response to an e-mail of mine told me they "announced" that TNT-HD will be added to NYC TWC's offerings on October 8!!! He also said they were still planning to add an HD "package" by the end of this year. Unfortunately he said still no deal with Disney for the two HD ESPN networks, but that he would love to add them to the HD Package as soon as there is a deal.


----------



## BelB64

TNT-HD


Sorry for the old news. I'm out of NYC at the moment and didn't see the earlier posts or the WC scroll.


----------



## LawrenceB

TNT-HD??? Not to be a pain but that's probably the HD chhannel I'd want the least. I mean how much time do you spend watching SD TNT?


So what about ESPN or MSG??? "Still negotiating" = Cheap!


----------



## QMAN71

For those of you in Staten Island interested in the HD-DVR, I called today and they said they won't have them until next week.


----------



## Richard Smith

The reason I bought the TIVO (see above) is because the SOB's at TWC told me last Tuesday that they had [lenty of the HDTV DVR's in their SI office ready to go. They even gave me a transaction number so I could swap for the new box with no problem!


On Saturday when I showed up with my old 3100HP at their Richmond Avenue office the counter people advised me that the TWC customer service people did not know what they were talking about and that their head-end (on SI )was not set-up for the HD-DVR box. When pressed they were vague about when everything would be ready to go. At that point besides myself with anger I vowed NEVER to deal with these useless morons again.


Planning to buy to Direct-TV TIVO I then spent the afternoon in my backyard trying to find a place where I could mount a Direct-Tv dish. Alas, I can't get a line on the satellite!


In frustration I went to CC to buy something to replace my Replay DVR which has had a recent disc crash. They had a good deal on the 40 hour TIVO and I bought it.


If TWC was to offer their box and programming for nothing I would tell them to get lost!


----------



## LawrenceB

Seems like many people are having the same experience with TWC. They sell you a HD-DVR on the phone and tell you to go pick it up. Then the folks at the store don't know what you're talking about and don't have any in stock. You have just wasted your time. It's really amazing they can run such a terrible operation.


----------



## perrycampf




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Richard Smith_
> *In frustration I went to CC to buy something to replace my Replay DVR which has had a recent disc crash. They had a good deal on the 40 hour TIVO and I bought it.!*



I feel your pain. They still can't get me enough signal to run both my HD box w/o glitches and my cable modem. They'll be here for the fifth time sometime when I can be home for an appointment.


I am fortunate enough to live in an area where the HD DVR is supported, so I have no use for my old Replay. I think I have the 3000 (?), but would have to look when I got home. Last time I tried to use it, it wouldn't work, but if you have more experiece with them you might have more luck. I'd be willing to let you have it for cheap (far less than the CC Tivo box you bought), if you're willing to deal with the hassle of getting it and it potentially not working.


Anyway, thought I'd offer--let me know via post or PM.


dpc


----------



## mabrym

Revisiting the grey vs. black bars question, since I get black through SD pictures on HD channels (Scientific Atlanta box), and grey on everything else, and since my other cable box (Pioneer) showed black bars on everything, it seems the cable box determines the color. A Samsung rep said the TV would show grey.


Is there any chance we will ever get a Pioneer DVR?


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by perrycampf_
> *I feel your pain. They still can't get me enough signal to run both my HD box w/o glitches and my cable modem. They'll be here for the fifth time sometime when I can be home for an appointment.
> *



It sounds like you're having problems similar to the ones I faced. After over a year of trying to get TWC to acknowledge that the problems I experienced were not so isolated, I've got the direct number to someone in their Public Affairs office.


Call (718) 670-6626 and you'll reach Ed Urbanowski, who is a senior person in Public Affairs. Tell him about your five service appointments for what should be a routine install. Expect him to provide solutions to problems, and demand them if he resists. (Don't worry, he'll resist.)


One of the things he promised me was in the works was a way for a person who's having a recurrant problem with install (like you're having) to be able to consistently reach the same human when calling, so you don't end up explaining your story from the beginning each time.


I hope this is of some help.

-JMP


----------



## EricScott

Mabrym,


When you are watching non-HD content on an HD channel, the bars that you see are sent by the broadcaster - they are sending you a widescreen image, which consists of the 4:3 image plus their side bars. So in that case the broadcaster determines the bar color. I'm pretty sure CBS HD uses gray and most others use black.


For non-HD channels, the STB determines the side bar color. As you noted, the 8000HD puts gray bars on everything. The Pioneer 3510 used black bars.


So it's really a combination of the STB (for SD channels) and the broadcasters (for HD channels) determining the side bar color. For example on my Pioneer, I saw black bars for every single channel, except when watching 4:3 content on CBS HD. On my 8000HD I see gray bars on every single channel, except when watching 4:3 content on HD channels other than CBS HD (i.e. NBC HD, ABC HD, Fox HD).


What kind of Samsung do you have? A DLP or a plasma? My DLP definitely creates black bars. I would imagine that it's possible that Samsung plasmas create gray bars, although I have no idea if that is in fact the case.


In the meantime, until we get an option to set the sidebar color through the menus on the 8000HD (likely to never happen w/ Passport although you can do it with SARA), the *"stetch/squeeze"* method, described earlier in this thread is a pretty good fix on my Samsung with black bars. Set the aspect raio on the 8000HD to "16:9 / Stetch" and then set your Samsung to 4:3 while watching 4:3 content that you want to squeeze back to normal or to Wide while watching widescreen content.


I doubt we will ever see a Pioneer DVR. Pioneer appears to be exiting the STB hardware business and focusing on their Passport Echo software. In fact their website, which you used to be able to access at Pionner Electronics has moved and now only shows software features. Plus TWC is now giving out SA 3250 HDs and SDs as their standard boxes. When I was at the 23rd st. office last week there were piles up to the ceiling of those boxes. So I don't think you will ever see a Pionner box from TWCNYC again.


----------



## mabrym

My Samsung does not allow me to adjust picture size using component video. What if I were also to connect the SC box with S-Video, coaxial, or composite video? I think I read here that s-video won't work, will the latter two?


Is it possible that the SC box can be hacked?


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mabrym_
> *My Samsung does not allow me to adjust picture size using component video. What if I were also to connect the SC box with S-Video, coaxial, or composite video? I think I read here that s-video won't work, will the latter two?
> *



Nope. If the box is in "HD Mode" only component works. If it is in "SD Mode" everything but component works (excluding DVI of course). In order to switch modes you have to hit a few buttons on the box itself - can't even do it from the remote.


So you pretty much have to get used to SD viewing with Component.

*What kind of Samsung do you have that puts in gray bars and won't let you adjust the picture size using component?*


On my HLP5063, if you feed the TV 480i over component you can select "Wide", "Panorama", "Zoom 1", "Zoom 2" or 4:3". If you feed it 480p, 720p or 1080i you can select "Wide" or "4:3". The 8000HD does not output 480i while in "HD Mode" so you are left with the 2nd set of options.


----------



## mabrym

It's the TXN3750WHF, or maybe it's 3057. If I'm watching component and try to adjust it says "not available." The cable box is set for 1080i and 480p. Yesterday I also added 480i but I see that doesn't matter. 720p is not supported.


----------



## jcc

Quick question...does the 8000HD DVR have a HDMI DVI connector in the back or a regular DVI? Thanks!


----------



## DjPiLL

I don't think DVI is active right now on the 8000HD.


----------



## jcc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DjPiLL_
> *I don't think DVI is active right now on the 8000HD.*



I am preparing to buy a plasma and wanted to know what the 8K HD DVR box has before committing to it.


Thanks.


----------



## EricScott

The 8000HD has a DVI port but as DjPill pointed out, it is not currently working. TWC claims that they plan to activate it at some point.


DVI vs. HDMI shouldn't matter much since HDMI is backward compatible with DVI. You simply get a DVI to HDMI cable and the video will work fine without any loss in PQ. The audio obviously won't transfer but you will most likely run that direct to you AV Receiver anyway.


----------



## jergans

*TIME WARNER CALBE AND ESPN REACHED A DEAL FOR TWC TO CARRY ESPNHD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Check out this thread (scroll down): ESPNHD-TWC Discussion. 


It's already appearing on some TWC affiliates. I'm emailing Bob Watson to see how soon we can expect it in NYC.


This is huge news.


----------



## rgrossman

Nothing on the Ch 72 crawl.


----------



## anthonymoody




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jergans_
> *I'm emailing Bob Watson to see how soon we can expect it in NYC.*




My personal over/under is Q3 2005










TM


----------



## jasonDono

Hopefully they'll give us ESPN instead of TNT.


----------



## dkan24

this is the worst news ever. Now there is another really good channel that we will not have.


----------



## pciav

Exactly what has to happen in order to be able to add INHD 1&2, HDNET & HDNET Movies, & ESPN-HD? TNT-HD is just not acceptable. This is getting extremely frustrating. HD-Pack $9.95 a month, no problem.


----------



## gregeas

I'm sure TW will ensure that ESPN HD arrives just after football season ends...


----------



## BelB64

In my last correspondence with Bob Watson last week he stated it is "realistic" that we will see an HD tier "with or without ESPN-HD" around Nov1 of THIS YEAR. I assume that would be INHD1&2 HD Net and Movies and ESPN HD.


----------



## drew138

They will get the HD tier on line as soon as possible. If there is one thing that TWCNYC has demonstrated is that when it comes to making decisions, decisions that generates revenue happen much quicker than decisions that do not.


----------



## EricScott

Jets game is not in HD? Checked the IPG and looks like the Giants game won't be either?


I thought pretty much all of the CBS games were supposed to be HD.


VERY disappointed.


----------



## dkan24

Giants game is listed as HD in this thread:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=391168 


hopefully, the ipg is wrong.


----------



## gregeas

Optimum output res for projector?


At my office I have the NEC LT 240k projector, which has a native resolution of 1024x768. The HD signal from my cable box (the old Pioneer) doesn't pop like it should...


Question: should I output the signal from the box at 1080i or 720p? The image at 720p appears to be a bit better, at least for the SD Jets game... Any thoughts appreciated.


----------



## Meteor




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by EricScott_
> *Jets game is not in HD? Checked the IPG and looks like the Giants game won't be either?
> 
> 
> I thought pretty much all of the CBS games were supposed to be HD.
> 
> 
> VERY disappointed.*



My guess they are using most of the HD resources covering Tennis in Flushing. Giants game on Fox would be in HD.


----------



## gregeas

Fox HD is broadcast at 720p, right?


The Giants game looks good so far...


----------



## pciav

Just switched over to Fox for the Giants game. Watched last few minutes of the Washington Tampa Bay game. Audio dropouts are all over the place. As of late I am noticing more and more dropouts on both SD and HD. The audio dropouts on Fox 705 so far are making this almost unwatchable. I am disgusted with TWC.


----------



## EricScott

Tons of dropouts but it looks good. Decided to run the audio through my TV so at least I don't get any clipping through my speakers.


----------



## Nukenbar

I'm glad to hear that I wasn't the only person with audio dropouts. It is sounding better though now that they have switched over to the game, but it was really bad in the studio.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by EricScott_
> *Tons of dropouts but it looks good.*



Ditto here (with the SA8000HD). After I switched over to OTA Fox-HD, the dropouts vanished, showing that, in this instance, at least, the problem lies with TWCNYC and/or the DVR.


----------



## SRFast

Very strange: Watching Giants game on Fox-HD (705) has audio drop outs using SA 8000HD-DVR, but SA CC using the same signal on ths same TV has no problems.


BTW, what is the OTA channel number for Fox HD? I can't seem to pick it up in Queens.


TIA & Regards....JL


----------



## EricScott

I actually experienced dropouts on both my SA 3250HD and my SA8000HD DVR - I kept switching between the two and they were equally bad. Decided to just watch with audio through my TV. Sound still goes away but at least it doesn't "pop". Also it's been much better since early in the game.


The HD feed does look really good though.


I have found 705 to be one of the worst offenders for dropouts. Was watching the North Shore last week and it was also unwatchable - not sure if that was 720p or 480p.


Anyone else watch any of the US Open finals - you had to watch quickly as Federer whipped Hewitt - but when they were showing a shot facing the player and the stands on the near side of the court (in other words a reverse shot on the lower part of the court) the blue wall looked very pixellated. Wonder if they had one SD camera in there. Otherwise it looked great.


----------



## dkan24

I too had many dropouts on 705, but when I switched to the tennis on 702 it also had more dropouts than normal. Between TWC's dropouts and the HD-DVR, it definately was annoying. Especially when hosting guests.


I am very optimistic about the new HD tier coming to NYC now that ESPN is on board. I think they will move quickly to get us inHD1&2, HD-Net, HD-Net Movies, and ESPN for an extra $10 a month. I know I will pay it the first day it becomes available.


----------



## LisaM

Did I miss something? Has TWC reached an agreement with ESPN-HD?


----------



## dkan24




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LisaM_
> *Did I miss something? Has TWC reached an agreement with ESPN-HD?*



YES!!

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=444992 


hopefully, NYC can free up some bandwidth.


----------



## LisaM

Thanks...that is great news. Now, of course, TWCNYC has to find a way to put it on the air.


----------



## TAGLIA

Exhanged my Pio HD box last Thurs. for the 8000HD. Haven't got the program guide to work, even after 1 hr on the phone with TWC support. So I will go back to 23rd st tomorrow for a new box. Anyone else experience this? I have noticed a drop in quality both video and audio versus the Pio box.


----------



## LL3HD

The only positive point regarding the SA 8000 HD DVR is the recording capabilities. With this not functioning properly, What the heck good is it??


I have experienced the extremely annoying problem of not getting an entire show recorded. This has happened several times over the last few days.


One show started exactly on the top of the hour. I selected the record button for the show. It stopped recording about 45 minutes into the show with the final 15 minutes not recorded. The show was rebroadcast again later on in the night, or early morning. I set it up again and the next day I watched it and it was exactly the same situation. The taping ended exactly at the same spot.


This also happened with a different half hour show, cutting off the last few minutes.


This is extremely irritating!


Anyone else having these problems? Do I have to manually record shows? I could understand if the show was a sporting event with unusual run times but these were regular time slot shows. No unusual start time or end time


Not to mention, all of the other crappy characteristics of this STB:


-poor audio (drop outs, no analog capabilities as a back up)

-terrible SD (vs. The Pioneer)

-non working S Video (for improved SD and enabling use of the TV's aspect ratio controls)

-less than stellar HD pictures compared to the Pioneer (much more artifacts with the SA)



Larry


----------



## jlee121212

new to this thread but it has been very helpful already. a couple quick questions for you guys:


- does anyone get audio "punch" or "freeze" sounds when they are changing channels within HD? i do not have a problem within SD channels, but I probably hear the sound (which is rather loud and sharp) 75% of the time when swtiching between HD channels, or switching between HD and SD.

- are only certain programs or channels in 16:9 format? i think discovery and showtime are consistently in widescreen, and ABC seems to consistently be in 4:3, while the others are program specific. do peoeple have the same experience as I?


thanks.


----------



## jergans




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LL3HD_
> *The only positive point regarding the SA 8000 HD DVR is the recording capabilities. With this not functioning properly, What the heck good is it??
> 
> 
> I have experienced the extremely annoying problem of not getting an entire show recorded. This has happened several times over the last few days.
> 
> 
> One show started exactly on the top of the hour. I selected the record button for the show. It stopped recording about 45 minutes into the show with the final 15 minutes not recorded. The show was rebroadcast again later on in the night, or early morning. I set it up again and the next day I watched it and it was exactly the same situation. The taping ended exactly at the same spot.
> 
> 
> This also happened with a different half hour show, cutting off the last few minutes.
> 
> 
> This is extremely irritating!
> 
> 
> Anyone else having these problems? Do I have to manually record shows? I could understand if the show was a sporting event with unusual run times but these were regular time slot shows. No unusual start time or end time
> 
> 
> Not to mention, all of the other crappy characteristics of this STB:
> 
> 
> -poor audio (drop outs, no analog capabilities as a back up)
> 
> -terrible SD (vs. The Pioneer)
> 
> -non working S Video (for improved SD and enabling use of the TV's aspect ratio controls)
> 
> -less than stellar HD pictures compared to the Pioneer (much more artifacts with the SA)
> 
> 
> 
> Larry*



Recording has worked perfectly for me. No problem with a recording stopping early. I did have that problem every now and again with Tivo.


I find the SD picture to be noticably better than what I'd been receiving on the Pioneer 3510HD box. I think that the HD picture may be a tad softer than I received on the Pioneer box, but I'm not 100% certain. In any event, the ability to record in HD far outweighs the possibility of a slightly softer picture.


The DVR is certainly MUCH more prone to drop outs than the Pioneer box. This is mostly a problem on CBSHD, but it pops up now and again on all of the HD stations. Hopefully a firmware update can fix the drop out problem.


----------



## alexjohnson

I just switched out my Pioneer 3510HD for an SA 800HD after waiting over an hour at 23rd St. So far, so good.


Got it home, hooked it up - and no picture. The problem is that my plasma screen is actually getting fixed right now so the connection is by S-VHS through my hopefully soon to be redundant TiVo and to an old CRT. TiVo seems to think it is connected, and I can hear audio. I read elsewhere that the 8000HD doesn't auto switch from HD to SD? Obviously I am playing with it right now and will try cutting out TiVo etc. but could some kind person give me a button step-by-step into how to get it to display SD, wiothout the benefit of being able to see the screen? The weird thing is not even being able to see the guide, let alone the channels. But I guess I'm back in SA land and away from pioneer now so logic and good design are memories...!


Thanks.


Alex


----------



## LL3HD

from Jen's post,


...to switch the DVR into SD mode, as opposed to HD mode. This is accomplished by holding the Channel + button (on the box), then pressing the Volume - button (also on the box) and releasing both. After a moment, either HD or SD should appear on the box's display. You can repeat this action to switch from one mode to the other....


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jlee121212_
> *- are only certain programs or channels in 16:9 format? i think discovery and showtime are consistently in widescreen, and ABC seems to consistently be in 4:3, while the others are program specific. do peoeple have the same experience as I?
> 
> 
> thanks.*



The channels that feature HD content (701-713) always broadcast a picture that's 16:9 and 720p or 1080i even when airing a 4:3 program (when black or gray sidebars are added to the picture to fill out the space not occupied by the central image and the 480i format is upconverted to 720p or 1080i).


----------



## alexjohnson




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LL3HD_
> *from Jen's post,
> 
> 
> ...to switch the DVR into SD mode, as opposed to HD mode. This is accomplished by holding the Channel + button (on the box), then pressing the Volume - button (also on the box) and releasing both. After a moment, either HD or SD should appear on the box's display. You can repeat this action to switch from one mode to the other....*


*THANK YOU!*


I have the instruction manual which is going on about holding Guide and Info, which was achieving nothing. Appreciate it, thanks again.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by alexjohnson_
> *THANK YOU!
> 
> 
> I have the instruction manual which is going on about holding Guide and Info, which was achieving nothing. Appreciate it, thanks again.*



The instruction manual that TW gives you is based on Scientific Atlanta's SARA software. Our boxes have Pioneer Passport software which is completely different.


----------



## alexjohnson




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by EricScott_
> *The instruction manual that TW gives you is based on Scientific Atlanta's SARA software. Our boxes have Pioneer Passport software which is completely different.*



Very useful! (That feature makes me think of the committee meeting where someone was chewing their pen and came up with this great idea.) So is there a downloadable guide to how the software works? I'm playing with the Series Manager right now - is that it?


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by alexjohnson_
> *So is there a downloadable guide to how the software works? I'm playing with the Series Manager right now - is that it?*



No and No.


----------



## jlee121212

thanks manatus,


but, i guess it would be too much to ask that all the programs shown on channe;s 701-713 would actually be filmed in 16:9. it is just frustrating watching a college football game on ABC HD on my new plasma in 4:3 with grey bars on the side.


----------



## DjPiLL

I actually have one of their knucklehead technicians coming out to my house to try to resolve the 8000HD "issues".


I know they ain't going to do much... but I would at least want this problem documented in their system so when I want to ***** about other things... I have more firepower to give them.


Besides... maybe if they realize they are wasting enough technician manhours... they will actually DO something to fix this across the board.


----------



## pciav

With NBC-HD and Fox-HD launching or coming shortly to DirectTV, the available 250GB HD Tivo, I am starting to seriously think about going back to Satellite and giving DirectTV a shot unless TWC makes some changes soon.


----------



## jasonDono

Tonight's problem is pixilation streaks. Is anybody else having this problem? At least the audio seems better than yesterday. i have the 8000HD.


----------



## alexjohnson




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Manatus_
> *No and No.*



Would you be able to refer me to a FAQ? Thanks.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by alexjohnson_
> *Would you be able to refer me to a FAQ? Thanks.*



As far as I know, neither SA nor TWC has created one for the Passport version of the 8000HD. This thread and the mega-8000HD thread ( HERE ) are the best sources of information.


----------



## jmp_nyc

Has anyone gotten any indication from TW when we might actually see ESPN-HD?


On a whim, I tried calling this evening, knowing I was likely to get some bs answer about it coming "eventually." Instead, the phone drones are still telling people that the negotiations are ongoing, and that no agreement has yet been reached. They tell people that no Time Warner Cable system has ESPN-HD. When I inform them that an agreement has been reached and that several TWC systems had the channel within hours of the agreement being reached on Friday, they repeat the party line they gave before.


While I might be willing to forgive TWC-NYC for not having the channel ready to go the instant an agreement was reached, not getting current information to their CSRs is just making me want to do business with them even less.


That said, can someone explain the rationale for the city continuing to allow TWC to maintain a monopoly in their franchise area? It was one thing in 1965 when the franchises were first created to encourage cable wiring, but that time is long gone. The market is developed enough that TWC needs real competition...

-JMP


----------



## EricScott

Latest problem / quirk with my 8000HD - if I have PIP on and swap between channels, it temporarily brings up live TV in the main window and then immediately goes back to the beginning of the buffer for that channel. If I swap back, it does the same thing to the original channel. So you have to hit Live each time to get back to real time.


I guess this is less annoying than things starting live when you wish they started at the beginning, but annoying nonetheless.


I wish there was an easy way to compile a list of all of the problems that people are having w/ these boxes.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jmp_nyc_
> *Has anyone gotten any indication from TW when we might actually see ESPN-HD?
> 
> 
> On a whim, I tried calling this evening, knowing I was likely to get some bs answer about it coming "eventually." Instead, the phone drones are still telling people that the negotiations are ongoing, and that no agreement has yet been reached. They tell people that no Time Warner Cable system has ESPN-HD. When I inform them that an agreement has been reached and that several TWC systems had the channel within hours of the agreement being reached on Friday, they repeat the party line they gave before.
> 
> 
> While I might be willing to forgive TWC-NYC for not having the channel ready to go the instant an agreement was reached, not getting current information to their CSRs is just making me want to do business with them even less.
> 
> 
> -JMP*



It's not just the CSRs. Here's a copy of an email from Bob Watson himself that was posted in the TWCNYC Yahoo group earlier today:


From: Watson, Robert [mailto:[email protected]]

Sent: Friday, September 10, 2004 1:21 PM

To: David Schamis

Subject: RE: [ HDTV in the NYC Area ] Only TNT


In the past week we made changes in our analog signal distribution to

free up some bandwidth. We have just begun to reconfigure some of this

analog bandwidth for digital purposes. This will allow us to add new SD

and HD channels beginning in October and continuing later in the year.

Before YE INHD 1 & 2, including the NBA HD games, HD Net and Movies

should be on the system. *At present, ESPN is still not willing to

finalize a contract for ESPN HD. We hope to have it with the INHD and HD

Net content, but can't say for sure until the agreement is done.


Sorry for the wait, but there wasn't an bandwidth to make HD additions,

that is changing. When the ESPN deal is done we will announce an EPSN HD availability date.*


[Emphasis added]


----------



## jergans




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Manatus_
> *It's not just the CSRs. Here's a copy of an email from Bob Watson himself that was posted in the TWCNYC Yahoo group earlier today:
> 
> 
> From: Watson, Robert [mailto:[email protected]]
> 
> Sent: Friday, September 10, 2004 1:21 PM
> 
> To: David Schamis
> 
> Subject: RE: [ HDTV in the NYC Area ] Only TNT
> 
> 
> In the past week we made changes in our analog signal distribution to
> 
> free up some bandwidth. We have just begun to reconfigure some of this
> 
> analog bandwidth for digital purposes. This will allow us to add new SD
> 
> and HD channels beginning in October and continuing later in the year.
> 
> Before YE INHD 1 & 2, including the NBA HD games, HD Net and Movies
> 
> should be on the system. At present, ESPN is still not willing to
> 
> finalize a contract for ESPN HD. We hope to have it with the INHD and HD
> 
> Net content, but can't say for sure until the agreement is done.
> 
> 
> Sorry for the wait, but there wasn't an bandwidth to make HD additions,
> 
> that is changing. When the ESPN deal is done we will announce an EPSN HD availability date.
> 
> 
> [Emphasis added]*



I'd give Bob the benefit of the doubt on this one. I think that the agreement wasn't reached until later on Friday afternoon, so at the moment he sent his email, I think he may have been correct. I have an email into him asking when we can expect to see ESPN-HD added. I encourage everyone to email him asking the same question until we have an answer.


----------



## rgrossman

Looks like they just pushed down a new version. All of my boxes are rebooting.


----------



## shk718

did anyone try to watch LAX in HD - there was background music but no sound. And Las Vegas wasn't watchable in HD the sound cuts were every other minute - i've never seen the HD this bad. someone should email this Bob guy about these problems.


----------



## pciav

Lets hope Bob has some good news soon, like, adding ESPN-HD instead of TNT-HD in October, then adding TNT-HD when the rest of the channels come online by the end of the year. OK, OK, don't all chuckle at once.


----------



## jheart




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by shk718_
> *did anyone try to watch LAX in HD - there was background music but no sound. And Las Vegas wasn't watchable in HD the sound cuts were every other minute - i've never seen the HD this bad. someone should email this Bob guy about these problems.*




Yes, I also had this problem, it was very weird, I actually thought it was part of the show. Finally after about 5 minutes of background music I switched over to the SD channel and realized that there was dialog going on.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by rgrossman_
> *Looks like they just pushed down a new version. All of my boxes are rebooting.*



My 8000HD received the update around 2:30 this morning. The VERSIONS screen now shows Passport Echo 1.5.151 (formerly 1.5.062) and Power TV 6.4.10.1sp (formerly 6.4.9.1sp). There's also now a VERSION2 screen with lots of other software version information that I don't remember seeing before (which isn't to say that it wasn't there).


----------



## EricScott

Oh goody. Supposedly 151 has the problem where it won't let you start watching a program that is currently recording from the beginning if it exceeds the buffer size (i.e. is longer than an hour). You have to start watching from where the buffer begins until the recording is over.


Curious if our boxes have this problem.


----------



## timewaster

can someone tell me if its possible to manual recording on the 8000HD? i.e. always record ch 4 7 - 7:30 PM no matter what is showing?


My Pio 3510 also rebooted last night. Pissed me off because my tivo recorded 1 hr of blank Howard Sterns.

Anybody know what the new version of the software has?

Does the DVI now work on the 8000HD?


----------



## DjPiLL

Well at least they are attempting to fix things. Anyone test S-Video to see if thats working on the 8000HD now?


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by timewaster_
> *can someone tell me if its possible to manual recording on the 8000HD? i.e. always record ch 4 7 - 7:30 PM no matter what is showing?
> *



Not sure if this will work, but you can try setting up a series recording for the show that is usually on from 7-7:30 (for example) and in the recording options, there is a choice for "All Showings" or "7:00 Only" (this obviously changes based on what the starting time for the currently selected recording is). If you select "7:00 Only" and a different show airs during that time, my guess is the box would still record it. Not sure if the Title takes priority over the fixed timeslot. Wouldn't be surprised if the fixed timeslot takes priority - probably simpler to implement.



> Quote:
> *
> 
> My Pio 3510 also rebooted last night. Pissed me off because my tivo recorded 1 hr of blank Howard Sterns.
> *



My Pioneer 3510 used to reboot every single night - part of the reason I swapped it for the 3250HD.



> Quote:
> *
> 
> Anybody know what the new version of the software has?
> 
> Does the DVI now work on the 8000HD?*



Pretty sure DVI won't work. Others in the 8000HD thread have reported having 151 and DVI wasn't activated. But who knows.


----------



## LisaM

My Pio 3510 also rebooted last night. Something system-wide must be going on. After reading all of the posts about the issues with the HD DVR, I am really glad that I have held off swapping out the Pio box for it. I really want to be able to timeshift HD but the rest of my family would not be able to deal with the headaches.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by EricScott_
> *Oh goody.*



A fitting beginning for this thread's 100th page.


----------



## perrycampf




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Manatus_
> *My 8000HD received the update around 2:30 this morning. The VERSIONS screen now shows Passport Echo 1.5.151 (formerly 1.5.062) and Power TV 6.4.10.1sp (formerly 6.4.9.1sp). There's also now a VERSION2 screen with lots of other software version information that I don't remember seeing before (which isn't to say that it wasn't there).*



Is the Title search function on the Series Manager active now?


----------



## EricScott

Manatus,


Just reread your post and it appears you had a different version of the software than I did. You had 1.5.062, whereas I had 1.5.075. Hopefully I was upgraded today to 1.5.151. I guess this explains why different people have been experiencing different problems.


----------



## SRFast




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by EricScott_
> *Manatus,
> 
> 
> Just reread your post and it appears you had a different version of the software than I did. You had 1.5.062, whereas I had 1.5.075. Hopefully I was upgraded today to 1.5.151. I guess this explains why different people have been experiencing different problems.*



Is there a way I can tell if my SA 8000HD was updated or rebooted by TWC-NYC?


TIA....JL


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by SRFast_
> *Is there a way I can tell if my SA 8000HD was updated or rebooted by TWC-NYC?
> 
> 
> TIA....JL*



You need to put the box in Diagnostics mode. To do that, press the box's + and Exit buttons simultaneously until "dIAG" appears on the box's screen; release the buttons and repeat the procedure. The Diagnostics menus will then appear on the TV. To leave Diagnostics, enter any channel's number on the remote.


----------



## timewaster




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by EricScott_
> *Not sure if this will work, but you can try setting up a series recording for the show that is usually on from 7-7:30 (for example) and in the recording options, there is a choice for "All Showings" or "7:00 Only" (this obviously changes based on what the starting time for the currently selected recording is). If you select "7:00 Only" and a different show airs during that time, my guess is the box would still record it. Not sure if the Title takes priority over the fixed timeslot. Wouldn't be surprised if the fixed timeslot takes priority - probably simpler to implement.
> 
> 
> 
> *



Can you specify both the day and time when you do this, or only the time?


----------



## EricScott

timewaster,


Don't remember off hand. IIRC, your choices are:


1) "All Showings"

2) "Thursday 7:00PM" (Originally selected time; pretty sure this is day specific)


Check out p.6 of the attached file for a list of options:



Unfortunately I have no idea which options take priority over others.


Given that we just got a software update, this may all change anyway.

 

dvrinstall7x7p.pdf 217.2255859375k . file


----------



## ensyed

I have to choose between TW cable or Dishnet in my building. How would you compare the PQ of the 2 for


- HD channels

- SD channels


I will be viewing these on a 42 inch Fuji EDTV plasma. One thing in favor of TW is that I will be able to rent a DVR from them versus I will have to buy a Tivo for the Dishnet receiver (due to limitations in my apt building Dishnet setup. I cant have any Dishnet DVRs until they upgrade the wiring which could be months or a year)



Thanks for any help.


----------



## MAB

Same questions as above but compare to VOOM service.


----------



## EricScott

So I got the Passport v.151 download. As far as I can tell, the only difference (and don't laugh) is that the IPG has a little "TV Guide" logo in the bottom left. I remember when Tivo rolled out a software update that did the exact same thing.


Still do not have "Search" functionality in the IPG, just the crappy old "Title" search if you hit "C".


My PIP swapping issue appears to have fixed itself - stays at live TV rather than going to the beginning of the buffer.


Haven't recorded anything that exceeds the buffer size to see if you can watch it from the beginning while recording.


----------



## LawrenceB

Anyone know how to get rid of those annoying gray bars on SD broadcasts on the SA800-HD box?


L


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LawrenceB_
> *Anyone know how to get rid of those annoying gray bars on SD broadcasts on the SA800-HD box?
> 
> 
> L*



The workaround that I use is to set the 8000HD's Aspect Ratio option to "16:9" and "Stetch 4:3", which stretches 4:3 content, and then set your TV to 4:3 mode while watching SD channels. Most TVs will insert black bars. So effectively you are stretching and then shrinking the picture. Haven't noticed any PQ degredation. The only annoyance is that all of the menus and the IPG look squeezed. Also on my TV I need to switch from 4:3 to Wide when going to a widescreen channel.


Obviously this all depends on your TV's picture mode capabilities.


I have a Samsung HLP5063.


----------



## LawrenceB

That works but what a pain. I channel surf and going though all those menus (TV and SA8000) isn't worth it.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LawrenceB_
> *That works but what a pain. I channel surf and going though all those menus (TV and SA8000) isn't worth it.*



You only need to change the settig on the box once. Then on your TV you just need to change picture mode when going for SD to HD. Since the HD channels tend to be grouped together, this should be conducive to channel surfing.


On my TV, if you pass anything other than 480i over component, the only picture size options are 4:3 and Wide, so the Picture Size button on my remote just toggles between the two.


Not a perfect solution but way better than dealing w/ the gray bars. I was going to return the box b/c of the gray bars but someone pointed out this tip and I am quite pleased with it.


----------



## andrewjnyc

Wow, I had no idea the SA 8000HD was available from TWC now--when I got my HDTV a month ago, it didn't seem to be, and I was under the impression it wouldn't be out for a few more months until I impulsively decided to swing by this forum this AM and see if there was any news. Holy cow! I hardly watch any HDTV on my set because I'm so addicted to timeshifting, but now I'll finally be able to get the most out of my set! I just made an appointment for them to bring by the 8000HD on Saturday (I can't do a self-install since I don't have an HD box already), which is the same day my set is getting an ISF calibration. Woo hoo!


----------



## shk718

This is a quote from an article on cnet news - this is why we're not getting much HD content - there aren't very many of us:


"As of June 30, Time Warner Cable had 10.9 million cable subscribers, of whom 4.6 million were receiving digital service. By contrast, just 328,000 subscribed to HD programming. The company offers customers new set-tops at no additional charge upon request, but it is not aggressively marketing the service."



http://news.com.com/Tuning+up+for+HD...?tag=nefd.lede


----------



## anthonymoody

Raspberries! Doesn't bode well for adding lots more channels in the near future (vs say more VOD or "other" stuff...).


OTOH, if they just added a little more and *charged* for it, it might *begin* to get some real attention from TWC...


TM


----------



## LL3HD

Interesting data in the article.


300 thousand of us? That's actually great news. It seems like just yesterday when we were an exclusive few. More important to reiterate, we are growing exponentially.


If TWC would get their act together- forge ahead, full throttle into HD, take a risk and dump all analog service, free up bandwidth, they would certainly be rewarded with massive profits.




Larry


----------



## LawrenceB

It's a chicken or egg problem. Networks don't produce a lot of HD becasue it costs more. And right now they have a tiny audience. On the other hand if they don't make enough great HD programs no one will invest in the equipment at home.


If the FCC had any balls (or weren't a pawn of the media industry) they would have mandated everything be HD by a certain date. Instead they've passed a lot of watered-down rules that let everyone off the hook. Unfortunately Clinton's appointee was just as much an industry patsy as Bush's and we've had ten years of idiocy to get where we are.


----------



## timewaster

If you read the entire article, it also mentions that things are changing fast.

The number of HD sets bought in the past year has gone up dramatically and the cable and satellite companies are now aggressively looking to add to their HD lineup. Of course this is a general statement and does not necessarily apply to TWNYC.


----------



## DjPiLL

Yeah and if Time Warner actually GAVE the customers a reason to go out and fork the cash over for HD sets (like PROVIDE MORE HD CHANNELS)... they would see a bigger profit.


Duh!


I just hope they do ESPN within the next few months.


----------



## LawrenceB

Why they don't have ESPN, MSG, HDNet, etc is really a mystery. Don't believe what they say about bandwidth. It's an excuse. They just don't want to fork over the money to carry these networks. If they were smart they would carry everything and charge a flat "HD Package" fee. I would be glad to give them another $10/month for a decent lineup.


----------



## jergans




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LawrenceB_
> *Why they don't have ESPN, MSG, HDNet, etc is really a mystery. Don't believe what they say about bandwidth. It's an excuse. They just don't want to fork over the money to carry these networks. If they were smart they would carry everything and charge a flat "HD Package" fee. I would be glad to give them another $10/month for a decent lineup.*



Have you been paying ANY attention to the past 100 pages? TWCNYC does not negotiate the contracts with ESPN. Time Warner Cable (the parent entity) has already "forked over the money" and reached an agreement with ESPN to carry ESPN-HD. Other TWC affiliates across the country have already put ESPNHD on the air. They also carry INHD, HDNet and TNTHD. They also charge for these stations on an HD Tier.


Wouldn't it be in TWCNYC's interest to add all of these stations so that they could charge us for them? Doesn't that make some business sense?


----------



## HDntheCity

greetings,


it seems TWC has a severe case of HD apathy here in the #1 DMA in the USA. I

recently returned from visiting family & friends in NC & here's what TWC subs in

Raleigh-Durham enjoy NOW:


all HD locals-including UPN & WB

Disc. HD

TNT-HD

ESPN-HD(newly added)

HDnet & HDnet movies

InHD 1 & 2


here in NYC TWC hasn't even updated the website!!! no mention of adding TNT-

HD on 10/8!! they don't even list digital ch. 730(ABC news now)!! who's minding

the store?


jim


----------



## anthonymoody




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DjPiLL_
> *Yeah and if Time Warner actually GAVE the customers a reason to go out and fork the cash over for HD sets (like PROVIDE MORE HD CHANNELS)... they would see a bigger profit.
> 
> 
> Duh!*




Please explain how TWCNYC would see a bigger profit if more customers bought HD sets. Last I heard, TWCNYC did not charge anything for HD. In fact, given the amount of incremental customer service costs associated with supporting the existing HD customer base (additional training of reps, techs, etc - however little) I'd say it's pretty safe to say that TWCNYC currently loses money on HD. Only recently with the introduction of the 8000HD have they begun to monetize HD customers in any way.


By the way guys, the other main roadblock to seeing more push from the industry (vs pull from consumers) is that last I heard neilsen/netrating did not track HD households. That may have changed recently (I haven't checked or kept close track of it) but until that happens, there are some fairly vested interests who'd rather we not watch HD.


TM


----------



## rgrossman

I don't know that someone would want us _not_ to watch HD. I think the ratings just lump HD in w/SD. They just don't care if you watch a show on HD or SD.


----------



## jcc

Anyone know if TWC offer cable cards yet? They should cost much less than a cable box to rent.


----------



## SRFast




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jcc_
> *Anyone know if TWC offer cable cards yet? They should cost much less than a cable box to rent.*



This link should help. Be advised, all cable systems are having a difficult time deploying the CC, TWC-NYC included. I think I am the only one in Queens with a CC and it is a problem. For the full story, search this forum for author "SRFast."
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...0&pagenumber=9 


Hope this helps....JL


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by anthonymoody_
> *Please explain how TWCNYC would see a bigger profit if more customers bought HD sets. Last I heard, TWCNYC did not charge anything for HD. In fact, given the amount of incremental customer service costs associated with supporting the existing HD customer base (additional training of reps, techs, etc - however little) I'd say it's pretty safe to say that TWCNYC currently loses money on HD. Only recently with the introduction of the 8000HD have they begun to monetize HD customers in any way.
> 
> 
> By the way guys, the other main roadblock to seeing more push from the industry (vs pull from consumers) is that last I heard neilsen/netrating did not track HD households. That may have changed recently (I haven't checked or kept close track of it) but until that happens, there are some fairly vested interests who'd rather we not watch HD.
> 
> 
> TM*



Anthony, you've answered, in part, your own question.


With the additional charge for the HD DVR the cash is now flowing inward directly as a result of HD subscribers. And with the inevitable surcharged HD Tier Level' -- more money will follow.


We've been through this discussion 50 pages ago.

The future is here now and it's Digital.


As I said a few posts back, Time Warner should dump Analog. If you want TWC -- you have to go digital- period.


Subscribers to DTV are paying approximately 25% more than the analog customers. And the 25% number is extremely conservative. That's not taking into consideration the subscribers to HBO HD and Showtime HD. Even more money attributed to HD.


We are all witnessing the booming interest in the HD craze. It is evident through this forum. I see it with friends and family. The fish are biting. As these consumers continue to make their HD purchases, (and they are buying), they will want their HD TV. More HD subscribers = more DTV subscribers = at least 25% more money per customer.


And forget about the lost revenue with the trashed Analog losers. That money will be recouped in no time with these new DTV customers.


And I hate to say it, but TWC is a bargain compared to other sources. We get a "free" HD set top box, compared to Comcast. They're banging their subscribers with an additional fee for the HD STB. Also, most Satellite customers are encouraged to purchase their STB's. TW makes an attractive incentive for these newbies to hook up their new HD TV's to DTV.


The bottom line is, there is money to be made for TW, with the focus towards HD.




Larry


----------



## anthonymoody




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by rgrossman_
> *I don't know that someone would want us not to watch HD. I think the ratings just lump HD in w/SD. They just don't care if you watch a show on HD or SD.*




NO. That's just the point, the ratings don't just "lump" in with the SD ratings b/c last I checked neilsen/netratings was *not* including any HD sets/households in their surveys (which determine ratings). Networks sell ad time based on audience ratings supplied by neilsen/netrating. Watching on HD means you're *not* getting counted in the ratings, which means the SD rating drops, which means the ad revenues drops, which means the networks are unhappy campers.


TM


----------



## anthonymoody




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LL3HD_
> *Anthony, you've answered, in part, your own question.
> 
> 
> With the additional charge for the HD DVR the cash is now flowing inward directly as a result of HD subscribers. And with the inevitable surcharged HD Tier Level' -- more money will follow.
> 
> 
> We've been through this discussion 50 pages ago.
> 
> The future is here now and it's Digital.
> 
> 
> As I said a few posts back, Time Warner should dump Analog. If you want TWC -- you have to go digital- period.
> 
> 
> Subscribers to DTV are paying approximately 25% more than the analog customers. And the 25% number is extremely conservative. That's not taking into consideration the subscribers to HBO HD and Showtime HD. Even more money attributed to HD.
> 
> 
> We are all witnessing the booming interest in the HD craze. It is evident through this forum. I see it with friends and family. The fish are biting. As these consumers continue to make their HD purchases, (and they are buying), they will want their HD TV. More HD subscribers = more DTV subscribers = at least 25% more money per customer.
> 
> 
> And forget about the lost revenue with the trashed Analog losers. That money will be recouped in no time with these new DTV customers.
> 
> 
> And I hate to say it, but TWC is a bargain compared to other sources. We get a "free" HD set top box, compared to Comcast. They're banging their subscribers with an additional fee for the HD STB. Also, most Satellite customers are encouraged to purchase their STB's. TW makes an attractive incentive for these newbies to hook up their new HD TV's to DTV.
> 
> 
> The bottom line is, there is money to be made for TW, with the focus towards HD.
> 
> 
> Larry*



LL,

A few things. First, while I agree that the HD DVR is creating cash inflow to TWCNYC, currently it's not even up to a rounding error. Yes more will come. yes they will add a pay HD tier when they add sufficient channels. But neither are here *now* which means that additional HD customers today do not add additional revenues (let alone profits) for TWC _from HD itself._ Yes, as you mention, HD customers spend more on average for total service packages than non-HD customers. But none of that is from HD specifically. Remember - that stat came out prior to the 8000HD.


Next, you may feel the 25% is conservative, but offer no proof of that. Further, subscribing to HBO HD costs no more than subscribing to HBO. I'd subscribe to it whether it were in HD or not as I believe most subs would.


Next, I never said that TWC was expensive or not a good value.


Finally, you needn't preach to me about going digital, bandwidth issues, etc. Just check who started this thread










If you read the thread as carefully as you are quick to throw around terms like "we been through this discussion 50 pages ago" then you'd probably have learned that I'm one of the biggest boosters of TWC NYC around here, and also one of the most frustrated at the lack of (faster) progress on the HD programming front, if also one of the most sober and realistic about it.


TM


----------



## LL3HD

Anthony, only my first four lines were directed to you personally. I can fully understand how I caused you to misinterpret the direction of my rant. Sorry, for the unintended assault. I am very familiar with your views in your Thread. I should have been more clear from the pulpit.


----------



## anthonymoody












No harm no foul










Now. Where's the fricking HD tier with InHD1 and 2 and so on?!?


TM


----------



## pciav

Ah, 101 pages, and we are all still getting along. Anthony hasn't told anybody to move lately, I haven't pissed anybody off in a long time about foreign language channels, and the best thing we have to look forward to is TNT-HD










I sure wish we had INHD as the Yankees Red Sox games are scheduled to be broadcast this weekend (weather permitting of course...). I miss the old channel 708 when we would get a special broadcast once in a while, NBA etc.


I am hopeful that by the end of the year that all HD channels currently available to TWC nationally will be on our system. If a $9.95 a month HD-Pack is necesary to accomplish this, so be it. In the meantime, I am thankful we have the major locals (although I want UPN & the WB too!), and we can check out the new fall shows etc. The HD-PVR is far from perfect, but at least it didn't cost us a $1,000 out of pocket to find that out. Here's to a strong finish to 2004.


----------



## dgrabel

Goodbye TWC, RCN is up and running.


The guide sucks but ESPN, Max, Starz, etc in HD and an HD DVR make that an afterthought.


----------



## jergans




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pciav_
> *
> 
> 
> I sure wish we had INHD as the Yankees Red Sox games are scheduled to be broadcast this weekend (weather permitting of course...). I miss the old channel 708 when we would get a special broadcast once in a while, NBA etc.
> 
> *



Judging from the posts in the HDTV programming forum, the Sox-Yanks game would be blacked out on INHD in the NYC (and Boston) area.


Of course, it's moot since we don't have the station anyway...


And I've emailed Bob Watson twice about ESPN-HD and haven't heard back. How hard is it to return an email, even if just to say "I know about the agreement, but I cannot tell you for certain when we'll add the station." What's the point in ignoring your customers?


----------



## rgrossman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pciav_
> *Ah, 101 pages, and we are all still getting along. Anthony hasn't told anybody to move lately, I haven't pissed anybody off in a long time about foreign language channels, and the best thing we have to look forward to is TNT-HD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



And I've kept my mouth shut.


----------



## anthonymoody

OT - I'm going to the game tonight unless there's a monsoon out my window










TM


----------



## pciav




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by anthonymoody_
> *OT - I'm going to the game tonight unless there's a monsoon out my window
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TM*



I thought you would be...


I didn't even think about the blackout rule that would affect us also. The game is on CBS, sure wish they would do the game in HD.


Let's Go Yankees...


----------



## orbeyonde

I live on Staten Island and I went down to the TWC office on Richmod Avenue where they told me that the 8000HD is not yet available for Staten Island and it may be available at the end of the month. Does anyone on Staten Island have any more info?


P.S. for the people who do have the 800HD, does SD material through component look as good as it does on the 8000 using S-Video?


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by orbeyonde_
> *I live on Staten Island and I went down to the TWC office on Richmod Avenue where they told me that the 8000HD is not yet available for Staten Island and it may be available at the end of the month. Does anyone on Staten Island have any more info?
> 
> 
> P.S. for the people who do have the 800HD, does SD material through component look as good as it does on the 8000 using S-Video?*



I called them last week and they told me the HD DVRs would be available in about a week. So much for that. Anyway I have the Pace 550 HD box which I love, and I'm worried about some the problems people are having with the 8000HD so I'm willing to wait to see if they get resolved.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by orbeyonde_
> *I live on Staten Island and I went down to the TWC office on Richmod Avenue where they told me that the 8000HD is not yet available for Staten Island and it may be available at the end of the month. Does anyone on Staten Island have any more info?
> 
> 
> P.S. for the people who do have the 800HD, does SD material through component look as good as it does on the 8000 using S-Video?*



When I first got my 8000HD I did not like the way 4:3 content looked over component compared to S-Video on my 8000SD. This was largely due to the fact that the side bars are gray on the 8000HD vs. black on the 8000SD, which really annoyed and distracted me. Also the 8000HD won't output 480i if it is in HD mode and you have 480p, 720p *or* 1080i selected as additional supported formats - which you def. will if you are watching HD. Instead it displays all 480i channels at 480p.


The first thing I did was to uncheck 480p as a supported format and leave the other 3 formats selected. Now 480i channels come in at 720p, which happen to look much better on my Samsung DLP (720p NR).


To eliminate the gray bars, I relied on the suggestion of others on this thread, and set the 8000HD to stretch all 4:3 material (set Aspect Ratio to "16:9 and Stetch 4:3" in the 8000HD's menus) and then have my Samsung DLP shrink it back down to normal (set picture size to "4:3" on my Samsung), which eliminates the gray bars and replaces them with black bars. Obviously, YMMV depending on how your TV handles picture sizes and sidebars.


I spent a little bit of time tweaking the picture settings on Component and have been quite pleased with the results. I was able to get the 8000HD's SD picture to look better than it did on the 8000SD over S-Video. I promptly returned my 8000SD.


----------



## LL3HD

Orb',

Not familiar with the 8000 but regarding the 8000 HD:

(and forgive me if I'm repeating myself in this post, consider this an updated review)


The component is the only functioning connection. The SD looks better through component than it did on my previous pioneer box through component.


However, on the pioneer, the SD looked superior through the S Video connection rather than through the component. And, through the S Video hook up, on my panny, I was able to utilize the tv's own aspect ratio controls. This feature is the one that I miss the most. I know that others, as Eric has just said, have been able to work around this successfully but for me this is the weakest link. Mainly because my panny has a terrific "auto screen mode" that takes a 4x3 image and fits it into a 16x9 better than anything else I've seen. Using the 8000 HD's aspect control just doesn't cut it. The "zoom" accents the poor SD picture even more -looks grainy and you lose some of the picture. The "stretch" looks distorted. Therefore, I'm now stuck with gray bars . The SD picture, aside from the gray bars, looks fine. I'm getting used to it, along with the audio dropouts and the video glitches.


And it's all because of the time shifting. I can no longer live without the recording capabilities. I am so hooked. It out weighs all of the negatives. I know most of you have played with these types of toys before with tivos and such but I'm new to this and it's awesome.


By the way, I just noticed that the recorded shows will erase automatically after a period of time. You do have choices on how long to keep them, you just have to program it appropriately. I know this is probably a non point to most but I thought I'd mention it to the other time shifting novices before they lost their library.


Larry


----------



## LawrenceB

If you think the 8000HD is an awesome recorder you should get your hands on a ReplayTV. It's SD, not HD but the control systems and menus are so much better than the 8000HD it really makes you wonder what kind of idiots program these things for SA. Didn't the engineers take a look at Tivo and Replay before designing it??? Where are the search functions? Where is the "keep one episode" function. Come on guys...!


----------



## rhsauer

I believe there is a "keep one episode" function. Click on LIST, then SERIES MANAGER, then chose a series set to be recorded and click on SERIES RECORDING OPTIONS. You can set it to save one or more episodes, on a series by series basis.


----------



## LawrenceB

You're right, they did include that particular function.


Does anyone else have a problem pausing live TV. Mine will pause for about fifteen minutes then just start playing. After that happens I can no longer pause at all.


Also, if you are watching a recorded show and switch back to live, then back to the recording, it forgets where you left off and starts playing from the beginning of the show.


----------



## LL3HD

Lawrence,


Maybe it's good that I'm ignorant to these units you're describing. What I don't know won't make me more miserable.


The way I'm trying to look at it is to think positive and say- the glass is half full and is only going to get fuller.











Larry


----------



## LawrenceB

The first time you play with a DVR it's a huge Ah-Ha. They are awesome. My Replay has changed the way I watch TV. So I was thrilled to get an HD version. It's just frustrating when you get something new and cool and it lacks many of the great features already worked out by other companies.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LawrenceB_
> *it lacks many of the great features already worked out by other companies.*



And just possibly patented by them, too.


----------



## LL3HD




> _Originally posted by LawrenceB_
> 
> ...Also, if you are watching a recorded show and switch back to live, then back to the recording, it forgets where you left off and starts playing from the beginning of the show.
> 
> 
> Lawrence,
> 
> 
> What I've done to solve that problem is to use the pip and swap button. Works great. Pause the picture that you are watching, or recording, now you can hit the live button and go back via the pip. Swap them out. When you want to rejoin the other show where you left off, hit the pause button again.
> 
> 
> I'm sure I'm not making this clear but play around with the pip, swap and pause buttons and it'll make more sense.
> 
> 
> Larry


----------



## LawrenceB

You can't patent a search function!


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LawrenceB_
> *You can't patent a search function!*



Tell that to Scientific Atlanta, which has been a defendant in massive patent infringement cases involving interactive program guide software used in its STBs. Example.


----------



## EricScott

So I can confirm that w/ v.151 of the Passport software on the HD DVR, if you attempt to watch a show that you are currently recording from the beginning it won't let you go back any further than the size of the buffer.


Started recording the Ryder cup around 11. Came home around 2 and wanted to watch from the beginning but it would only let me go back 30 mins - the size of the buffer.


Pretty annoying.


----------



## Nukenbar

Why is 702 showing up as a SD channel? are the SEC football games going to be HD?


----------



## LawrenceB

That is really bad about the buffer. I'm going to check my SA8000HD.


The most common thing I do with my Replay is start watching a show 30-60 minutes after it's started so I can skip the commercials. If I can't do it with the TWC DVR it's not worth keeping.


----------



## orbeyonde

Thank you so much for the info on SD quality. I guess I will take the plunge and get an 8000HD as soon as it come to Staten Island.


Something weird happened with my 8000. I recorded "The Apprentice" on Thursday and when I tried to watch it later, I could not FF or RW. I could only watch it straight through. Weird thing is that 15 minute skip still worked though. This only happened to "The Apprentice" other shows I had taped that night and since then worked normally. Did anybody else experience this?


I dont want to be a conspiracy theorist, but if the cable company can disable FF and RW for certain programs, that will kind of defeat the whole purpose of the DVR and I will be heading back to my ReplayTV.


----------



## jergans




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Nukenbar_
> *Why is 702 showing up as a SD channel? are the SEC football games going to be HD?*



The game was never supposed to be in HD. Tonight's game, however, will be in HD.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...20#post4372320


----------



## timewaster

The system on/off button on the remote turns my TV,cable box, and dvd player on and off. How do I stop it from turning my dvd player on and off?

The on/off on my dvd player uses a different code than my tv.


----------



## drew138

I also recorded the Apprentice and WAS able to FF/RW without any problems at all. What is the 15 minute skip feature? I'm not sure what that is? How do you make it happen.


Thanks


Drew


----------



## drew138

A couple things....


Regarding the buffer size, and this may have been covered earlier, can you just hit the LIST button and select the show recording in progress, then hit play to watch the program from the beginning? I do this on the SA8000 all the time.



Do most people watch SD in 4:3 mode on their 16:9 sets? Occasionally, I will do this, but I've found that my eyes quickly adjust to the stretch and I'm fine with the fact that peoples heads and body look a little wider (I know my wife likes it). ;-) Just curious. It seems that the biggest issue people have is with the stretch issue on SD channels....



Drew


----------



## DjPiLL

I watch SD stretched all the time. I hate sidebars.


----------



## jcc

Does anyone know if you can receive HD channels through twc if you don't use a STB? I have only the direct connect plan for $12 so that I can get the local channels and was wondering if I order a tv with a hd tuner built in that I may be able to get the local (NBC,ABC,CBS,PBS) channels in HD? What number are the channels if I don't rent a STB?


----------



## marcos_p

Prior to getting the 8000HD, I was able to set a reminder for a future show using the Guide. Now, my only choice appears to be to record a future show. Is there any way that I can get a reminder from the guide, and set up a recording?


----------



## kwokpot




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jcc_
> *Does anyone know if you can receive HD channels through twc if you don't use a STB? I have only the direct connect plan for $12 so that I can get the local channels and was wondering if I order a tv with a hd tuner built in that I may be able to get the local (NBC,ABC,CBS,PBS) channels in HD? What number are the channels if I don't rent a STB?*



I've had the same question too. LG makes either a DVR with a HD Tuner or an upconverting DVD player with an HD Tuner - both have QAM tuners.


I did see a setup in J&R with an LG QAM receiver directly hooked up to a flat panel. I did see CBSHD, ABCHD and PBSHD along with DiscoveryHD, but didn't check to see what else came up. I assume it was TWCNYC. Of course, no program guide, and the channel #'s were all different than TWCNYC. Anyone else have info on what is and isn't scrambled via QAM on TWCNYC?


----------



## anthonymoody

OT: Of COURSE I go to the wrong frickin yankee game. Argh! At least they took 2 out of 3










TM


----------



## LL3HD

Anyone watch Soundstage last night at 9 o'clock, Steve Winwood?


The picture was great. The audio was awful. There were dropouts occurring on each channel. The left channel had a pattern of major drop outs and the right channel had its own pattern. Never encountered such an audio horror. I bailed and recorded the 12 AM rebroadcast. Haven't watched it yet but I'm not optimistic.


Also, anyone catch the Emmys? How ridiculous is it that the "premiere" award show for television excellence was not broadcast in HD???

How insane is this industry?


To accent their stupidity, they continuously showed the hi-tech looking video control room incorporated within the set, with huge 16x9 plasma screens hung on any available wall space.


Is it me? Was my TV the only one receiving a 4x3 image???



Larry


----------



## pciav




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LL3HD_
> *...Is it me? Was my TV the only one receiving a 4x3 image???
> 
> 
> Larry*



Yes Larry, it was just you. You were singled out by Bob Watson's new HD Bandwidth eater that targets people in this thread for complaining. Having experienced this myself, it sucks when it happens...










But seriously, same problems on Soundstage, turned it off. It made the LAX premiere look not so bad for having no voices. Something is definitely going on because dropouts are all over the place. I feel like I have the SA3100HD again. Dropouts are now happening on SD channels as well and even analog audio hook up in my bedroom is experiencing dropouts.


I do not know what to do. I keep thinking it is going to get better, but when? I wish there was a viable alternative.


----------



## LL3HD




> _Originally posted by pciav_
> 
> ...Yes Larry, it was just you. You were singled out by Bob Watson's new HD Bandwidth eater that targets people in this thread for complaining...
> 
> 
> Ha, hysterical.
> 
> What a character we've created Bob Watson, in his dungeon, ala Grandpa Munster, turning dials, mixing potions causing my friggin dropouts!! He should choke on Bat droppings!
> 
> 
> Well
> 
> not really.
> 
> Just get us some timely and accurate answers.


----------



## drew138

jcc, the only way to get HD locals over cable is to get an HD cablebox, or get a HDTV with a QAM tuner. I don't know if there are any external QAM tuners available, but an HD Tuner will only pick up Over the Air HD broadcasts through an antenna.


Drew


----------



## jcc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drew138_
> *jcc, the only way to get HD locals over cable is to get an HD cablebox, or get a HDTV with a QAM tuner. I don't know if there are any external QAM tuners available, but an HD Tuner will only pick up Over the Air HD broadcasts through an antenna.
> 
> 
> Drew*



Yes, I'm getting the Panny 42pd25up which has the QAM tuner but I didn't want to use an external antenna if possible. Are you sure that I can't just direct connect the TWC cable directly to my Panny tuner and get HD local channels? Even if I try the upper channels like 130?


It seems strange to me that TWC would scramble HD ABC, CBS, NBC, and PBS when they're just local channels


----------



## Meteor

I've read in another forum(direct view displays) HD channels are not scrambled yet, at least CBS, NBC, FOX, PBS and even DISCOVERY HD.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jcc_
> *Does anyone know if you can receive HD channels through twc if you don't use a STB? I have only the direct connect plan for $12 so that I can get the local channels and was wondering if I order a tv with a hd tuner built in that I may be able to get the local (NBC,ABC,CBS,PBS) channels in HD? What number are the channels if I don't rent a STB?*



As an experiment, I connected my incoming TWC cable to my LG 3100A HD OTA receiver and was able to view many, many channels, including the ones you mention but also some Music Choice channels and HBO. I'm a TWC DTV subscriber. You're not, and, for you, such a stunt would probably come within the scope of Section 165.15(4) of the N.Y. Penal Law (theft of services).


----------



## jcc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Manatus_
> *As an experiment, I connected my incoming TWC cable to my LG 3100A HD OTA receiver and was able to view many, many channels, including the ones you mention but also some Music Choice channels and HBO. I'm a TWC DTV subscriber. You're not, and, for you, such a stunt would probably come within the scope of Section 165.15(4) of the N.Y. Penal Law (theft of services).*



Perhaps because you have DTV service and not just basic you can receive those channels. Right now, if I try to get any channels other than the locals on my cheapy tv I get scrambled junk. Are you telling me that a QAM tuner will descramble DTV? Not likely.


What channel are the HD local channels (NBC,ABC,CBS,PBS) through your QAM tuner on? Thanks!


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jcc_
> *What channel are the HD local channels (NBC,ABC,CBS,PBS) on? Thanks!*



Sorry, but I didn't jot down that information.


----------



## jcc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Manatus_
> *Sorry, but I didn't jot down that information.*



Just a rough idea, was it in the 50's, 80's, 130's, etc....


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jcc_
> *Just a rough idea, was it in the 50's, 80's, 130's, etc....*



The 80s and higher.


----------



## jcc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Manatus_
> *The 80s and higher.*



Cool, thanks!


Anyone else able to verify Manatus's experiment?


----------



## HDntheCity

hi jcc,


if all you want are the HD locals i think you should be ok with a straight hook-up to a QAM tuner. i was in J & R last week & they had an LG 3100 hooked up to a Sharp HD monitor. WNET-DT was on-ch display read 125-2 or something like that so when your new tv is set up check the 100's. and i don't see how this is "theft of service"-if you sub to TWC & the channels are unscrambled you are entitled to get them.

BTW let us know if TNT-HD is scrambled or in the clear. TWC is supposed to add it 10/8. good luck with your new TV!!!


jim


----------



## Nukenbar

Any word on when we might see some new HD channels?


----------



## anthonymoody




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Nukenbar_
> *Any word on when we might see some new HD channels?*




Just read the last 104 pages and you'll see










Seriously, we hope later this year. We _know_ nothing.


TM


----------



## HDntheCity




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by oprig_
> *I can confirm that the LG 3100A will receive the following UNSCRAMBLED HDTV channels on TWC:
> 
> 
> 103-2 FOX
> 
> 104-1 NBC
> 
> 104-2 ABC
> 
> 105-1 CBS
> 
> 105-2 PBS
> 
> 129-35 Discovery-HD*



hi again jcc


the above are the HD locals you should get with a QAM tuner. the ch. #'s may or may not be the same for the tuner in your new TV. BTW this is from page 74 of this thread where the ? of QAM tuners is discussed in more detail. hope this helps.


jim


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by anthonymoody_
> *Just read the last 104 pages and you'll see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, we hope later this year. We know nothing.
> 
> 
> TM*



What's the over-under on how long it will take until the customer service reps who answer the phones stop telling people that negotiations for ESPN-HD are still underway? It's been 10 days since an agreement was reached, yet they're still using that as their excuse for not carrying the channel. I don't blame them, I blame TWC for seeing it as a low enough priority that they won't even give the CSRs accurate information. It sends a very strong message as to how much TWC values us subscribers.

-JMP


----------



## bigd86

Anybody having problems with their HD boxes tonight? I turned my Pioneer on to watch the football game, and it won't initialize-you know, only two blue dots on the boot screen, then channel 21-75 hell!!!

Nothing I can do about it, after half a dozen hard and soft boots, and tech support was no help either. No service rep until next Tues.

Just some more joys of TWC.


----------



## rgrossman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Nukenbar_
> *Any word on when we might see some new HD channels?*



TNT-HD starts on Oct. 8 on ch 710.


----------



## twcnycinsider

As I reported back in June TWCNYC planned to and has dropped analog channels 81,82,83,84,85,86,87,88,89,92. That opens up 10 channels for use for channels to be launched on 10/8, more bandwith for future digital channels, more VOD, and HDTV. HDTV is a priority but keep in mind for every HDTV customer, there are 10 people that don't have HDTV. TNT-HD is owned by parent company TimeWarner. I figured you guys would figure that's why that will be launched before ESPN-HD. Just be patient, it's coming.


----------



## MAB

INHD?


----------



## pciav




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by twcnycinsider_
> *...TNT-HD is owned by parent company TimeWarner. I figured you guys would figure that's why that will be launched before ESPN-HD. Just be patient, it's coming.*



I think we have been very patient. With the giant step backwards lately with all the pixelated pictures and audio dropouts, my patience and a lot of others is running out.


TNT-HD, woohoo, certainly the programming everyone here is clamoring for. It will be great, we'll get a couple of meaningless early NBA games instead of playoff baseball and primetime NFL. What's next, delaying INHD or HDNET for Lifetime-HD (no lifetime is not available in HD, just ranting...)


The sad fact of the matter remains that TWC-NYC, not TWC, specifically TWC-NYC, is about the worst of the worst. Putting ESPN-HD on 10/8 instead of TNT-HD would go along way in showing that somebody at TWC-NYC has half a brain in their head.


----------



## tvuser1

I am using a Fusion QAM tuner card to get HD. I get all the channels mentioned in the above post except Discovery HD. Is Discovery HD encrypted? My QAM tuner only picks up un-encrypted stations.


Thanks --- Bill


----------



## jcc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by tvuser1_
> *I am using a Fusion QAM tuner card to get HD. I get all the channels mentioned in the above post except Discovery HD. Is Discovery HD encrypted? My QAM tuner only picks up un-encrypted stations.
> 
> 
> Thanks --- Bill*




Are you talking about my posts? What channels are you getting the local HD channels on? Have you tired every channel up to 200 to see where Discovery HD is on?


One poster above said that TNT will be on in the 700's, but that's on a STB. I wonder how closely that corresponds to a QAM tuner.


----------



## tvuser1

The post I'm refering to is the one by oprig and reposted above. I've tried all the QAM 256 channels, and can't get it. The Tuner only goes up to channel 125, but I'm told that there are subcahannels, so that you can recieve all the channels that are broadcast (in the 700's as per TWC), for instance. I will now try to scan the QAM 64 channels, but I was led to believe that HD was only on QAM 256. I was hoping that someone reading this thread was using a Fusion card also, so we could compare.


Thanks --- Bill


----------



## Meteor

If you don't get HD Discovery is probably because they had encrypted it, also there is a possibility all the local HD will become encrypted in the future because they had to pay a separate licensing fee for the OTA digital stations in addition to the same analog stations. It's up to TWC







, this is what is holding me in buying the Fusion card, OTA HD is nonexistent in my Manhattan apt.


TVUSER: do you get channel 12 OTA WB with the Fusion card ?


----------



## oprig

I did a rescan of the channels last night on my LG 3100A primarily to see if any new HD channels had been added in advance of being available via the TWCNYC STB.


I didn't see any new HD channels but I'm almost certain that DiscoveryHD was still available on 129-35. I'll check again when I get home tonight.


----------



## jmp_nyc

I just got off the phone with Ed Urbanowski, who is a Lead Coordinator in the Public Affairs Department at TWC-NYC. I had called him to express my frustration at the fact that the CSRs were still telling people that negotiations were still underway for ESPN-HD.


He told me that he spoke with the publicity department and was told that they are this afternoon rolling out the announcement that they have a target launch date of late October/Early November for ESPN-HD.


Obviously, I can only vouch for what he told me. Here's hoping it turns out to be accurate...

-JMP


----------



## anthonymoody

Hey that's interesting news JMP. Combined with TWC insider's claim of more channels as of 10/8 we could have a merry HD XMAS.


TM


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jmp_nyc_
> *...they are this afternoon rolling out the announcement that they have a target launch date of late October/Early November for ESPN-HD.
> 
> -JMP*



Good news,


Rolling out ESPN HD? TW rolling out something? They roll with square wheels.


Keep in mind, there is "TW Time" and then there is "Everyone Else's Time"

I'll believe it when I pixilatedly see it.










Larry


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LL3HD_
> *Good news,
> 
> 
> Rolling out ESPN HD? TW rolling out something? They roll with square wheels.
> 
> 
> Keep in mind, there is "TW Time" and then there is "Everyone Else's Time"
> 
> I'll believe it when I pixilatedly see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Larry*



Actually, he used the phrase "rolling out" to describe getting the information to the CSRs. The first test would be to call later this week and ask a front-line CSR about ESPN-HD. If they say that negotiations are still underway (which is what they were saying as of this morning), then we know how slow the rollout actually is.


Supposedly, according to the supervisor I'd spoken to this morning, TWC distributes a bulletin at least once a week with updates on frequent issues. I was told that the one released on Monday of this week said that negotiations were still underway. Either they're intentionally misleading the customer base, or they're completely inept at information management (or some of each). Either way, it doesn't give me great faith in them.


As much as I'd like to believe the information I reported, I'll actually believe it when I see SportsCenter in HD without breakups. (Now I'm being really demanding.)

-JMP


----------



## gregeas

I still think that the arrival of ESPN HD will correspond, perversely, with the end of football season. Right now we get two HD football games per week, max: one on Fox, plus MNF. CBS broadcasts a limited number of HD games, and so far the Jets haven't been featured. The limited number of NFL games televised in NYC has always frustrated me... Growing up in Virginia we got four games every Sunday.


With the night game on Sunday I'd be pretty happy. But I'm pretty sure TW will blow it this season.


----------



## jcc

I will receive my new th42pd25up next week and I can't wait!


----------



## HDntheCity

glad i could help jcc


i was asking the very same ? about a month ago & was playing with the idea of buying the LG 3100 to add to the HD offerings i get from D*. i have TWC only for RoadRunner, NY1 & MNN(hey to each his own). decided to wait for the combiner install at the Empire State Building & maybe that will improve what i can get OTA.

when you get your Panasonic just do a ch. scan & see what happens. and if TNT-HD is not scrambled let us know!!! good luck with it.


jim


----------



## tvuser1

Is 12 OTA WB the same as UPN? No, I don't get UPN OTA. All I get is sound, no picture. One of posts in the OTA NYC thread says that is not yet in HD. I also don't get WPIX in HD.


----------



## timewaster

When I am watching a previously recorded show and the dvr starts to record something, It stops me from watching the show and switches over to the show it just started recording. This happens when I am watching both fully recorded shows and shows it is currently recording. Is there anyway to stop this from happening? The funny thing is that it doesn't always happen and I can't figure out the pattern of what causes it do it sometimes and not others.


P.S. - Some people have reported that if you watch a show that is currently recording, you cannot watch from the beginning if it has recorded more than an hour's worth. I don't seem to have this problem. I've been able to watch stuff recorded on HDHBO from the beginning when it has recorded over 1 1/2 hours worth.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by timewaster_
> *When I am watching a previously recorded show and the dvr starts to record something, It stops me from watching the show and switches over to the show it just started recording. This happens when I am watching both fully recorded shows and shows it is currently recording. Is there anyway to stop this from happening? The funny thing is that it doesn't always happen and I can't figure out the pattern of what causes it do it sometimes and not others.
> *



TW,

Have one of the two tuners (pip and the swap) in the DVR tuned to the station that you are going to be recording. Seems to prevent the problem for me but this could be a coincidence.


Larry


----------



## timewaster

Thanks Larry.

Didn't think of that.

I'll try it and see if it works.


This thing has so many quirks, I can't even remember all of them anymore.


----------



## shk718




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by HDntheCity_
> *glad i could help jcc
> 
> 
> i decided to wait for the combiner install at the Empire State Building & maybe that will improve what i can get OTA.
> 
> when you get your Panasonic just do a ch. scan & see what happens. and if TNT-HD is not scrambled let us know!!! good luck with it.
> 
> 
> jim*



what is this "combiner"? what does it do? i face west of the empire state bldg so i assume i can't get any ota channels comming from it.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by shk718_
> *what is this "combiner"? what does it do? i face west of the empire state bldg so i assume i can't get any ota channels comming from it.*



This is the ESB Combiner:











All the major NYC HD broadcasters had their antennas on the 1 WTC antenna mast. Only one major station, WCBS, still had a (backup) antenna on the ESB, to which it moved its HD broadcasts after 9/11. All the other stations have established temporary HD antennas elsewhere in Manhattan, in less than perfect locations. There is a seriously-delayed project for these stations to start sharing the WCBS antenna with the help of this contraption, which will "combine" their separate signals before delivering them to the antenna. Once that happens, OTA HD reception in the metro area should improve dramatically. Of course, this has nothing to do with TWCNYC.


----------



## jcc

That's some contraption. I bet it lights up like a Christmas Tree when lightning hits it!


----------



## tonytapes

i was playing around with my cable box today in the diag mode and i found something interesting.


i think we are on the verge of getting UPN HD, WB HD, HD PPV and a slew of onDemand channels. thats in addition to TNTHD and ESPNHD.


i was punching in channel numbers that arent in the guide and found test channels for the above mentioned along with Starz onDemand, and all the "non free" onDemand channels that other markets have gotten such as CNN onDemand, FoodTV onDemand, Cartoon Network onDemand, etc.


while we might not see any of these in the very near future, i think IMO we can look forward to most of these by the end of the year.


interesting stuff.


----------



## Doug_L

What 'channels' did you find, and was there any programming on them?


I too was playing with dialogue mode this weekend and the only thing I came across was channel 708, which I would think will be TNT HD.


How are you finding these? I've merely been using trial and error with the frequencies I know are active (ie: HBOHD is 693.000 and internal channel 002, though that's from memory so the numbers and terminology could be all wrong).


I have yet to stumble into anything worthwhile, certainly anything HD that's not currently offered. I have been denied access when using dialogue mode to try and access channel 728, or the equivalent 07728.


Sorry about the total lack of correct terminology - I'm new with the dialogue mode and don't have the TV in front of me right now.


----------



## Maurice2

For my location (midtown Manhattan), TitanTV.com has recently added TNT HD on the list of available HD stations (channel 710) for TWC, together with a listing of all the current shows. So I presume it will soon be activated, in this area at least.


----------



## MikeNY718

I just tried the diagnostic mode, and all I found was WWOR on Channel 709. The image was completely broken up and unwatchable. Tonytapes, can you please post what other channel numbers you found?


----------



## jergans

Anyone notice that the breakups seem to be (mostly) gone? I was watching "Lost" on ABC and didn't notice a single audio or visual breakup during the entire hour.


Lost is the best looking and sounding show I've ever seen. Definite eye and ear candy. And the story wasn't bad either.


----------



## tonytapes

first, let me clarify that there was no picture on any of these channels. there was only a channel ID and logo.


708 - test

709 - UPN HD

710 - test

711 - WB HD

712 - INPPV (Guide Data listed as HD Special)

1035 - Starz OnDemand

1040 - 1050 (approx) - various onDemand channels


the test channels are the only ones that had picture, but it was only a mirror of wnjn. i'm guessing the test channels (708 and 710) are going to end up being TNT HD and ESPN HD.


at the very least, this is a sign that TWCNY plans to roll out these channels at some point in the future.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jergans_
> *Anyone notice that the breakups seem to be (mostly) gone? I was watching "Lost" on ABC and didn't notice a single audio or visual breakup during the entire hour.*



Alas, no, at least with 2 hours of _Law & Order_ tonight on Ch. 704, throughout which the audio breakups were severe. Of course, it could be NBC; I do remember the Olympics.


----------



## MikeNY718




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by tonytapes_
> *first, let me clarify that there was no picture on any of these channels. there was only a channel ID and logo.
> 
> 
> 708 - test
> 
> 709 - UPN HD
> 
> 710 - test
> 
> 711 - WB HD
> 
> 712 - INPPV (Guide Data listed as HD Special)
> 
> 1035 - Starz OnDemand
> 
> 1040 - 1050 (approx) - various onDemand channels
> 
> 
> the test channels are the only ones that had picture, but it was only a mirror of wnjn. i'm guessing the test channels (708 and 710) are going to end up being TNT HD and ESPN HD.
> 
> 
> at the very least, this is a sign that TWCNY plans to roll out these channels at some point in the future.*



It seems they are all gone now, as 709 is the only one I'm getting. I would have loved to have seen that.


----------



## anthonymoody

Hey jergans is Lost the one with the hobbit in it? Somehow it made me sad that that's where he went "next" even if it does wind up being a great show.


TM


----------



## timewaster

I'm still got lots of pixilation last night.

It seems to vary. A few nights ago, I noticed that the pixalation decreased, but now its back to normal again.


I get very little to no audio drops using the analog audio outs. My biggest problem with the DVR is pixilation and softer picture.


----------



## EricScott

Lots of pixellation here too - on pretty much all HD channels.


CBS:

CSI Miami the other night was really bad (audio skips, not really dropouts as well). CSI New York seemed a little better last night.


NBC:

Las Vegas seemed decent. Haven't watched L&O or L&O SVU yet but I recorded them and it sounds like they were pretty bad.


Fox:

North Shore is unwatchable. Football this weekend was a lot better than last weekend - esp. the audio.


Still lots of bugs but on the whole I would say things are slightly better than they were a few weeks ago.


----------



## randymac88

I few weeks back I read that some were saying that they had to press "select" after entering a channel number in order to get the box to change. This wasn't affecting me.


As of yesterday, I now have to press "select" after entering the channel number in order to change the box. Does anyone else have this problem? Did I receive some sort of software update?


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by randymac88_
> *I few weeks back I read that some were saying that they had to press "select" after entering a channel number in order to get the box to change. This wasn't affecting me.
> 
> 
> As of yesterday, I now have to press "select" after entering the channel number in order to change the box. Does anyone else have this problem? Did I receive some sort of software update?*



I had the problem a few weeks back and it went away after a day or so. No software update AFAIK. I did unplug and replug the power cord though as I was re-arranging my gear.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by randymac88_
> *I few weeks back I read that some were saying that they had to press "select" after entering a channel number in order to get the box to change...
> *



Depends on the Sun spots..


Actually, it occasionally still happens to me. Usually, when I "overload" it with commands. Whenever I get impatient and press too many buttons-- I get back into the "have to press select" situation. Try re-booting it, hold the on/off button on the STB for several seconds. This should clear it up. Although, it has corrected itself without me re-booting.



Larry


----------



## Swedish Chef

Anyone tried the DVI connection with the SA 8000 DVR lately?


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Swedish Chef_
> *Anyone tried the DVI connection with the SA 8000 DVR lately?*



Yes, and, as expected, it's still dead. While on that subject, I think that we should be watching for the 8300HD DVR to appear in NYC -- it's now available in some other TWC cities, and there are scattered reports that it has a working HDMI port. There was a posting in a Yahoo forum yesterday from someone who claimed that TWCNYC told him that the 8300 DVR is now available here in limited supply, but I believe that he was referring to the SD model.


----------



## Sickman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Manatus_
> *While on that subject, I think that we should be watching for the 8300HD DVR to appear in NYC -- it's now available in some other TWC cities, and there are scattered reports that it has a working HDMI port. There was a posting in a Yahoo forum yesterday from someone who claimed that TWCNYC told him that the 8300 DVR is now available here in limited supply, but I believe that he was referring to the SD model.*



Two questions: What is the 8300 supposed to do that the 8000HD doesn't? Is your name derived from the restaurant on Bleeker (or vice versa)?


----------



## timewaster

Anbody know what the hard drive capacity is for the 8300?

I find 20Hrs of HD to be very limiting.


----------



## DJ Frustration

According to SA its still 20 hours of HD with a 160GB hard drive.

http://www.sciatl.com/customers/Source/7004920.pdf


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Sickman_
> *Two questions: What is the 8300 supposed to do that the 8000HD doesn't?*



(1) It allows the user to connect an external hard drive to increase storage capacity and (2) it includes a "multi-room" viewing feature.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Manatus_
> *(1) It allows the user to connect an external hard drive to increase storage capacity and (2) it includes a "multi-room" viewing feature.*



I'm sure both of these features will be enabled










I'd be very happy if HDMI worked and if the box was a little less quirky than the 8000.


----------



## anthonymoody

Agreed! I'm still 2 months away from needing the box so I really hope you guys work out all the bugs in the meantime










TM


PS - there's a thread about the 8300HD in the HD recording forum...


----------



## jmp_nyc

I just called because my 8000HD was cutting off recordings at the end, or only recording a couple of seconds at the beginning of a recording. (And this is with space available.) After establishing that I need a service appointment to replace my unit, I asked about ESPN-HD.


The rep checked with her supervisor, who told her November 4, channel 725.


I'll believe it when I see it, but I'm ever so slightly more hopeful now that I was able to get them to give a specific date without much tooth pulling...

-JMP


----------



## JN-NYC

I saw that others were having problems with their 8000HDs changing channels in the middle of a recording or a buffer and I'm having the same problem:

avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?postid=4408572#post4408572 


(The site won't let me post a url yet, so I couldn't make that a hyperlink, sorry.)


When the box changes channels, it usually does it on the hour or half-hour but it doesn't change the channel to record a program, it just seems random. Changing the second tuner via the PIP doesn't help either. This is getting ridiculous and TWC NYC has been no help. Does anyone have a solution?


Thanks,

Jon


8000HD, Passport, TWC NYC


----------



## EricScott

Noticed (yet another) quirk with my 8000HD. When I am watching a recorded program and I hit the Info button, the banner that comes up shows info for whatever live show happens to be on. Not a big deal but kind of annoying.


This thing is so buggy it's almost comical.


----------



## timewaster

OK, my turn.

Found another quirk over the weekend.

While watching a previously recorded show and the DVR starts recording another show, it not only kicks me out of what I was watching but also switches me to SD mode. To go back to HD, I have to go to the settings menu to unselect then reselect back one of the output formats.


If it wasn't for this forum I would not have known that the box has 2 modes (HD,SD) and one day I would be wondering why my picture all of a sudden looks crappier than it used to.


----------



## LawrenceB

Ok, now it's my turn. The composite output (VCR Archive) on my 8000HD only works in PIP mode and won't display a menu or program guide. Argghhh, I used to program my recordings on a tiny composite monitor in my equipment rack. now I have to start up my projector, dim the lights and wait a few minutes before I can schedule a recording. Who's brilliant design idea was this??!!


----------



## vlapietra

Oh Happy Days!

According to CBS Sportsline.com my beloved Jets are going to be in HD vs. Miami this week. This is my first NFL season with HDTV and it's been killing me to have to watch the Jets in SD while the Giants are in HD!










Hopefully this will be the first game of many this season.


----------



## timewaster

If they continue to play the way they've been playing, CBS will probably keep them on HD. Next Sunday will be awesome. I will be watching HD all day long!


----------



## LawrenceB

Hence...your handle.


----------



## jmp_nyc

Woo hoo for the Jets in HD, but why on earth isn't CBS's pregame show in HD this season? I seem to recall that it was last year.

-JMP


----------



## zEli173




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jmp_nyc_
> *I asked about ESPN-HD.
> 
> 
> The rep checked with her supervisor, who told her November 4, channel 725.
> 
> 
> I'll believe it when I see it, but I'm ever so slightly more hopeful now that I was able to get them to give a specific date without much tooth pulling...
> 
> -JMP*



Last night a rep told me they were hoping it will be available by the end of October ... no love for the MLB postseason without FOX or ESPN in HD


----------



## jergans




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by zEli173_
> *Last night a rep told me they were hoping it will be available by the end of October ... no love for the MLB postseason without FOX or ESPN in HD*



FOX is in HD on channel 705. They will broadcast all of the World Series in HD. Someone posted in the HD programming forum that the plan is for ALL MLB playoff games on FOX to be in HD, but that is not confirmed.


----------



## Mobert

Any word on MSG-HD? Any hope to have it for this Knicks season?


----------



## LawrenceB

Seems like MSG-HD is a long way off, if ever. I've called both companies five times and they say there are no plans at all. They each blame it on the other. I'm inclined to blame Cablevision since everything the Dolans do is wrong.


----------



## zEli173




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jergans_
> *FOX is in HD on channel 705. They will broadcast all of the World Series in HD. Someone posted in the HD programming forum that the plan is for ALL MLB playoff games on FOX to be in HD, but that is not confirmed.*



I've only been hooked up to TWC for a few days so it doesn't mean much that I haven't yet seen HD programming on Fox -- but if Fox is available in HD how come the TWC website says that in addition to the HD programming they also offer Fox in wide-screen format? It's been my assumption that channel 705 is currently only for widescreen SD and in the future there will be actual FOX HD. Is that assumption wrong?


(I'm not allowed to post the link yet)


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by zEli173_
> *I've only been hooked up to TWC for a few days so it doesn't mean much that I haven't yet seen HD programming on Fox -- but if Fox is available in HD how come the TWC website says that in addition to the HD programming they also offer Fox in wide-screen format? It's been my assumption that channel 705 is currently only for widescreen SD and in the future there will be actual FOX HD. Is that assumption wrong?
> *



It is. Fox has been broadcasting HD on Ch. 705 since early this month. TWCNYC.com is seldom updated and cannot be relied upon as a source for information.


----------



## pciav




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Manatus_
> *...TWCNYC.com is seldom updated and cannot be relied upon as a source for information.*



The worst of the worst is the only way to describe TWC-NYC. Somehow, they have made even cablevision look good.


----------



## LawrenceB

Does anyone else think sports on Fox HD don't look as good as CBS?


----------



## zEli173




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LawrenceB_
> *Seems like MSG-HD is a long way off, if ever. I've called both companies five times and they say there are no plans at all. They each blame it on the other. I'm inclined to blame Cablevision since everything the Dolans do is wrong.*



When TWC NYC can't even get ESPN-HD, it's hard to not assign them at least some of the blame for not providing MSG-HD.


----------



## HDntheCity




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LawrenceB_
> *Does anyone else think sports on Fox HD don't look as good as CBS?*



i don't know about CBS but i thought Packers/Colts on FOX wasn't quite as sharp as MNF on ABC. in both games i thought endzone shots looked a bit soft. i watched both games OTA. but at least FOX finally gets it about HD!


jim


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LawrenceB_
> *Does anyone else think sports on Fox HD don't look as good as CBS?*



Moderator Ken H started a thread on this topic in the programming forum after Fox began 720p HD broadcasting. Consensus was, yes, CBS looks better. Since CBS is 1920X1080i and Fox is 1280X720p, depending on your display, CBS or other live 1080i should look better. But displays with native 720p resolution (1280X720p), or close to it, can't present all the added detail inherent in 1920X1080i programming. And while the level of resolvable detail is heavily filtered in 1080i programs, it's still usually greater than that in 720p programs. -- John


----------



## pciav

If cablevision can do it, why can't TWC-NYC. 16 HD channels and counting, twice the amount available on TWC-NYC. &*!$%^*@

http://biz.yahoo.com/prnews/040929/nyw109_1.html


----------



## anthonymoody

Come on Phil, don't you know that Cablevision has much more bandwidth than TWC?










Actually, thinking about it, I wonder whether Voom (with its aggressive pursuit of HD channels - for obvious reasons) is benefitting Cablevision. On the 1 hand you'd think there'd be a chinese wall separating the two, such that agreements with one (Voom) would not necessarily benefit the other (CV). That said, I'm not so sure that there's any need for such division (legally or theoretically) and thus I wonder if it's not the case?


TM


----------



## pciav

I'm sure Voom has something to do with it, but to what extent I do not know. Is cablevision afraid of losing customers to Voom? Is that the motivation? I don't know. Their offering of HD channels has nothing out of the ordinary, infact they do not have Discovery-HD, but they are offering twice the amount that TWC-NYC is.


I think I just like saying TWC-NYC s*cks!


----------



## dkan24




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pciav_
> *I'm sure Voom has something to do with it, but to what extent I do not know. Is cablevision afraid of losing customers to Voom? Is that the motivation? I don't know. Their offering of HD channels has nothing out of the ordinary, infact they do not have Discovery-HD, but they are offering twice the amount that TWC-NYC is.
> 
> 
> I think I just like saying TWC-NYC s*cks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



No, no - Voom is owned by Cablevision (until they spin it off real soon). Cablevision probably is making deals with these networks for Voom and Cablevision.


----------



## pciav




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dkan24_
> *No, no - Voom is owned by Cablevision (until they spin it off real soon). Cablevision probably is making deals with these networks for Voom and Cablevision.*



Sorry, I wasn't clear. I know Cablevision owns Voom. I am wondering if they have to have two deals to broadcast on both Voom and Cablevision. It's taken TWC over year to negotiate for ESPN and here in NY it is still not up. If Cablevision is negotiating for both Voom and their cable operation, then they are way ahead of TWC. They release news and you go home that night and the programming is on. TWC-NYC can't even get their stories straight let alone get programming on the air.


So, just to make me feel better... TWC-NYC still s*cks.


----------



## BundySMB

my friend had voom and it blows......sure you get a bunch of hd channels and thats cool, but theres never anything on them so you end up watching people loading trucks in africa.....oh yea and lets not forget fishbowl....but honestly who wants to watch that....all the companies need to offer way more channels.....yes yes i know this is nearly impossible but one can hope.


----------



## Rock the Mullet

Who else thinks the SA 8000 HD DVR sucks?


The DVR interface is so unintuitive and it is soooo easy to delete a program after you hit the stop button. I accidentally deleted the Apprentice before I was able to watch it. ARGH!


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pciav_
> *If cablevision can do it, why can't TWC-NYC. 16 HD channels and counting, twice the amount available on TWC-NYC. &*!$%^*@
> 
> http://biz.yahoo.com/prnews/040929/nyw109_1.html *



Yesbut can they time shift?? Noooooooooo.

But seriously, our situation is pathetic. Cablevision's HD started way after us and now we're a blur in their rear view mirror. I wonder if they will ever get the DVR. It appears that they are pushing all of the HD pay services. It might be more lucrative for them to continue this path-- more pay per view HD movies, rather than offer a DVR. Personally I'd rather have the DVR. AND MORE CHANNELS!!!!


Larry


----------



## jergans




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Rock the Mullet_
> *Who else thinks the SA 8000 HD DVR sucks?
> 
> 
> The DVR interface is so unintuitive and it is soooo easy to delete a program after you hit the stop button. I accidentally deleted the Apprentice before I was able to watch it. ARGH!*



It's far from ideal, but it does the job. If I didn't have the SA8000HD, I wouldn't have been able to see Lost in HD and DD5.1 last night. And while I enjoy the story, the spectacular picture and sound make the show much more enjoyable. Watching it in SD on Tivo wouldn't have been the same.


----------



## BelB64

Back on Sept 22 tonytapes mentioned he was playing around in diagnostis mode and found test channels for UPN HD, WB-HD TNT-HD ESPN HD and various other PPV channels. Has anyone else had such an experience? If this is true and we're getting these stations as well as INHD INHD2 HDNet and HDNET Movies, we will be right up there with Cablevision and all the other systems with 16 HD stations. I hope it's true.


----------



## LL3HD

Anyone know if the debate will be in HD?


Thanks,




Larry


Never mind,

just found the links in the Programming section,

looks like the answer is no


----------



## ADGrant




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LL3HD_
> *Yesbut can they time shift?? Noooooooooo.
> 
> But seriously, our situation is pathetic. Cablevision's HD started way after us and now we're a blur in their rear view mirror. I wonder if they will ever get the DVR. It appears that they are pushing all of the HD pay services. It might be more lucrative for them to continue this path-- more pay per view HD movies, rather than offer a DVR. Personally I'd rather have the DVR. AND MORE CHANNELS!!!!
> 
> 
> Larry*



DVR is supposed to arrive in the 4th Quarter.


----------



## anthonymoody




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Rock the Mullet_
> *I accidentally deleted the Apprentice before I was able to watch it.*




You're fired.


TM


----------



## HughScot

I'm not in NY but someone in NY asked if I would check on something. Do you guys have a "screensaver" when you pause a program....recorded or live.....after a few minutes we get a total grey screen and the paused picture, about 10" square, slowing moves from one place on the screen to another.


Thanks for the help.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by HughScot_
> *I'm not in NY but someone in NY asked if I would check on something. Do you guys have a "screensaver" when you pause a program....recorded or live.....after a few minutes we get a total grey screen and the paused picture, about 10" square, slowing moves from one place on the screen to another.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help.*



That's what we have in NYC (Passport).


----------



## HughScot




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Manatus_
> *That's what we have in NYC (Passport).*



Ok, but do you have this so called "screensaver"?


----------



## jergans




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by HughScot_
> *Ok, but do you have this so called "screensaver"?*



Yes


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by HughScot_
> *Ok, but do you have this so called "screensaver"?*



Yes (again).


----------



## timewaster

I take it this screen saver is in the settings menu?

If so, I've never noticed it.

How long does it take for it turn on?



Anyone check if they are getting TNT HD now?

I think someone posted that Oct 1 was the date?

I forgot to check this morning before I went to work.


----------



## drew138

No TNT on 710; screen saver takes a few minutes. Not sure exactly. I'm actually a big fan of the screen saver.


Drew


----------



## rgrossman

TNT-HD is scheduled for Oct. 8.


----------



## JimCobain

This just in...


After waiting these months, we finally are getting new HD channels, starting 11/1!!!! (there is a crawl on the weather channel in Manhattan ch. 72)... this is great, fantastic news, without a doubt. We are getting INHD 1 and 2, HD Net Movies, HD Net and ESPN HD all in the 720's. This starts 11/1. TWCNY is calling it a "free preview."


Starting 12/1 we have to pay 8.95. Arg! It's the classic good but bad news.


First the good news... we're getting 5 quality stations. I mean we can argue about whether we should be getting a Starz HD vs. HD Net Movies, but look we are gaining 5 bonna fide HD services including ESPN.


Now the bad... Kinda wish we were getting ESPN HD in time for the baseball playoffs, but at least we're getting it for football, then basketball... Oh yeah and I can't wait to see trey Wingo in HD (yikes)


The fact that we have to pay is a tad irksome... RCN has a pay tier but their prices for other serves are significantly lower. I have the choice to switch but am afraid to because I hear nightmares about their cable modem.


This is going to push people's bills up an additional 8.95 on top of 8.95 for the DVR and additional boxes. Not happy about the price increase one bit...


Anyway, this is my first post... I have been reading this particular board for several months now, waiting for something to say... You guys have always been informative and helpful to me, I hope in some small way I have returned the favor.


Jim


----------



## JimCobain

The scroll came back around and I want to correct one thing and update another...


Sorry, we're getting the 5 new channels on 11/4 not 11/1... still have to pay starting 12/1...


The channel lineup is:

721 INHD

722 INHD 2

723 HD Net Movies

724 HD Net

725 ESPN HD


The exact wording of the crawl...


"Effective 11/4, the new HDTV Teir Channels: INHD ch. 721, INHD 2 ch, 722, HD Net Movies ch. 723, HD Net ch. 724 and ESPN HD ch. 725, will be available to HD cable box customers as a free preview until 12/1/04, then at $8.95/mo"


----------



## John Mason

Thanks for the weather channel news update, Jim. I've been planning to switch from my dual TWC/RCN HD all-premiums subscriptions to just TWC when their new HD lineup kicks in. All the extra RCN subscription would offer after 11/1 beyond TWC is Cinemax and Starz in HD, and RCN so far lacks the two INHDs (or TNT, coming Oct. 8 to TWC). Have to figure in whether Scientific Atlanta will iron out enough apparent bugs from its Sa8000HD before dropping RCN, though.


Meanwhile, got an e-mail from TWC offering phone service--a fairly complete package for ~$40/month--coupled with both video digital-cable/Road Runner. ($5 extra otherwise.) Haven't kept up with the pros/cons of TWC's phone service, although I'd read some with cable phone service were having problems dialing 800 numbers and other hassles . -- John


----------



## pciav

Excellent news. I just wish they would've thought enough to give us ESPN-HD in time for MLB playoffs on Otcober 8 instead of TNT-HD.


Oh well, on to the next B*tchfest. When are we getting UPN, WB, Cinemax, Starz, and Bravo HD...


----------



## Sickman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by JimCobain_
> *
> 
> 
> The channel lineup is:
> 
> 721 INHD
> 
> 722 INHD 2
> 
> 723 HD Net Movies
> 
> 724 HD Net
> 
> 725 ESPN HD
> 
> *



I guess this is progress, but I just took a quick look at the programming on INHD and HD Net and it's pretty anemic. Basically, we're looking at $9/month for ESPN-HD and a bunch of crap?


----------



## BelB64

This is great news. We'll have 13 HD stations and hopefully WPIX and WWOR soon after. I think we should also realize Bob Watson was spot on with his accurate prediction. He e-mailed me several months ago, as well as to Jergens saying: bandwidth improvement by the end of this year allowing for an HD tier just as advertised. Finally good work from TWC-HD!!


----------



## dkan24

Bob Watson also said that we would see MSG games (Knicks and Rangers) on inHD instead of getting MSGHD. Hopefully this is still accurate.


I spoke with a CSR who also confirmed 11/4 as the date for these new channels. It is definately exciting to catch up to the rest of the country.


We could start begging for Cinemax, Starz and whatever else, but I think we should give that a few months. I also think we should send a letter to Bob Watson in November telling him how happy we all are and that we intend to buy the package. Of course that is assuming everything goes well!


----------



## JimCobain




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dkan24_
> *Bob Watson also said that we would see MSG games (Knicks and Rangers) on inHD instead of getting MSGHD. Hopefully this is still accurate.
> 
> 
> I spoke with a CSR who also confirmed 11/4 as the date for these new channels. It is definately exciting to catch up to the rest of the country.
> 
> 
> We could start begging for Cinemax, Starz and whatever else, but I think we should give that a few months. I also think we should send a letter to Bob Watson in November telling him how happy we all are and that we intend to buy the package. Of course that is assuming everything goes well!*




I was wondering about sporting events and inHD... are their blackout restrictions? Like when the Yankees play on ESPN we in NY do not get the ESPN feed, we only get the YES or CBS feed... So would we be getting other competing games and/or home games on inHD? Thanks.


Also, I agree that we should all contact Bob Watson and thank him once all the channels are up and running... it's a large step forward...


----------



## CynKennard

Program guide icons


The program guide on my Pace DC-550 HD STB shows a headphone icon, Does anybody know what that indicates? I haven't been able to find an explanation anywhere.


Cynthia


----------



## cchervit




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pciav_
> *Excellent news. I just wish they would've thought enough to give us ESPN-HD in time for MLB playoffs on Otcober 8 instead of TNT-HD.
> *



i think the baseball playoffs and world series are on FOX, not ESPN. so, i assumed we will all see the playoffs in HD from our living rooms without the HD-tier.


----------



## Rock the Mullet




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jergans_
> *It's far from ideal, but it does the job. If I didn't have the SA8000HD, I wouldn't have been able to see Lost in HD and DD5.1 last night. And while I enjoy the story, the spectacular picture and sound make the show much more enjoyable. Watching it in SD on Tivo wouldn't have been the same.*



True, it is better than nuthin, but I think it has a looooong way to go. Aside, on SNL last night there were some serious audio drop outs too. Come on, SA/TWC!


On another note I also looked at some of the programming on our highly anticipated HD tier and the content definitely falls on the sucky part of the spectrum.


----------



## jmp_nyc

What the hell is going on with the Jets game? They ran a crawl saying it's in HD, but it's clearly not in HD.


This sucks. Why can't CBS get their act together with NFL coverage in HD?


----------



## LisaM

Has anyone else experienced a problem where the box shuts off - and when rebooted - turns onto Channel 21 with a snowy picture?


----------



## ames

Yea, what gives? The jets seem to be getting shafted on HD coverage, (ie: NONE). LAME!


----------



## randymac88

Was looking forward to the HD picture as much as I was the game itself all week. Nice job to CBS for letting us Jet fans down 3 weeks in a row.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LisaM_
> *Has anyone else experienced a problem where the box shuts off - and when rebooted - turns onto Channel 21 with a snowy picture?*



That sounds like you've discovered the old Channel 21 parallel universe reboot glitch. It usually disappears after another reboot or two.


----------



## Bassman134

Any one know the CBS engineering # to complain? This is BS ..


----------



## LisaM




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Manatus_
> *That sounds like you've discovered the old Channel 21 parallel universe reboot glitch. It usually disappears after another reboot or two.*



Many thanks! I rebooted 4 times and it disappeared. You responded while I was sitting on endless hold with TWC. Much appreciated.


----------



## ames

WAIT!, HD just kicked in! nice.....


----------



## Bassman134

Switched!!!!!! those CBS bones heads


----------



## randymac88

Anyone experience major video and audio dropouts for the Jets broadcast? It's borderline unwatchable, if I wasn't a Jets fan.


----------



## Bassman134

All good on SI ... especially with DA INT return!


----------



## anthonymoody

Good news about the channels. Now I can stop telling people to move























TM


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by cchervit_
> *i think the baseball playoffs and world series are on FOX, not ESPN. so, i assumed we will all see the playoffs in HD from our living rooms without the HD-tier.*



Some of the division series games are on ESPN and based upon the schedule that I just saw on Sportsline.com game 1 of the the Yankees-Twins series is on Fox but games 2 and 3 are on ESPN.


----------



## broadwayblue

on the one hand it is great news about the HD channels...but on the other why does it have to cost us so much more? it just hit me that my TWC cable/internet bill will run about $140/month with the DVR. That's nearly $5/day. do they plan on charging more every time they add a couple new HD channels. they've got a great racket going now. there's no limit to the number of channels they can charge us for all over again as they convert them to HD. how long before the top package breaks $200/month???


----------



## JN-NYC

I've been having the problem where my SA8000HD changes channels randomly. So TWC finally scheduled an appointment for a tech to come out and swap the box. Of course when the tech got there it was news to him that it was an HD box and he didn't have a replacement box (infuriating beyond belief given the number of confirmation calls I received and times I specifically asked them to confirm that they would bring a replacement for the SA8000HD). He said there is a known issue with the Passport software and that new software is coming this week to address this and other problems (unexpected paused during recorded playbacks, etc.). Can anyone else confirm that there is new software coming this week? The TWC customer services reps are no help whatsoever.


Thanks,

Jon


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by JN-NYC_
> *I've been having the problem where my SA8000HD changes channels randomly. So TWC finally scheduled an appointment for a tech to come out and swap the box. Of course when the tech got there it was news to him that it was an HD box and he didn't have a replacement box (infuriating beyond belief given the number of confirmation calls I received and times I specifically asked them to confirm that they would bring a replacement for the SA8000HD). He said there is a known issue with the Passport software and that new software is coming this week to address this and other problems (unexpected paused during recorded playbacks, etc.). Can anyone else confirm that there is new software coming this week? The TWC customer services reps are no help whatsoever.*



I had an appointment scheduled for last Tuesday to fix similar problems with my box (including not finishing recordings), but the CSR who scheduled it screwed up the scheduling and they missed the appointment. After speaking with Ed Urbanowski (his direct number is posted earlier in this thread), he told me that a swap of boxes won't fix anything, and that there should definitely be new software uploaded before the end of the week which should fix the problems. He told me I should definitely call him if I was still getting breakups by the end of last week. I'm going to call him in a couple of hours.


You should call him. Tell him that they needlessly scheduled an appointment. One of my major projects has been to convince him of the fact that there are often things that are well known to upper level people at TWC which no one ever tells the CSRs, which wastes time and money for both TWC and customers. Yours is an obvious case of this.

-JMP


----------



## pciav




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by broadwayblue_
> *on the one hand it is great news about the HD channels...but on the other why does it have to cost us so much more? it just hit me that my TWC cable/internet bill will run about $140/month with the DVR. That's nearly $5/day. do they plan on charging more every time they add a couple new HD channels. they've got a great racket going now. there's no limit to the number of channels they can charge us for all over again as they convert them to HD. how long before the top package breaks $200/month???*



I can understand, but you can't have your cake and eat it to in this case. They are not doing anything different than anywhere else in the country or what other providers are doing by charging for an HD Pack.


If the money charged helps to get more HD programming, it is a small price to pay. Nobody wants to pay more, but until there is a viable competitive alternative, I am just happy to have the programming.


Put the same programming together with any of the other providers and add back in the internet service and you will hard pressed to find anything cheaper.


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pciav_
> *I can understand, but you can't have your cake and eat it to in this case. They are not doing anything different than anywhere else in the country or what other providers are doing by charging for an HD Pack.
> 
> 
> If the money charged helps to get more HD programming, it is a small price to pay. Nobody wants to pay more, but until there is a viable competitive alternative, I am just happy to have the programming.
> 
> 
> Put the same programming together with any of the other providers and add back in the internet service and you will hard pressed to find anything cheaper.*



There's also another way the HD pack could bring more HD programming. Lots of people in NYC have bought HDTVs, but don't have HD service from TWC. They might have even heard that TWC doesn't charge more for it, so they assume they have HD. (It's no one here, but we all know those people are out there in significant numbers.)


If TWC starts advertizing that you can pay a few dollars a month to get the HD pack, those people will start calling to get it, and will be told they need the new equipment installed. This'll give TWC a much more accurate idea of how many HD sets there are in their service area. Since the number will only be revised upwards, it can only be good for those of us who have suffered with a subpar HD offering...

-JMP


----------



## timewaster

Those of you who watched the Jets games yesterday - did you get alot of stuttering and pixilation?

I was getting it the entire game.

Did this occur only for the DVR or did it happen for people with the regular HD box (Pio 3510, SA 3250)?



Also, it seems like the pixilation has decreased the past few days. Was there a software upgrade? Someone mentioned that they are releasing a new software ver this week. Really looking forward to this new ver.


----------



## kilmar




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by timewaster_
> *Those of you who watched the Jets games yesterday - did you get alot of stuttering and pixilation?
> 
> I was getting it the entire game.
> 
> Did this occur only for the DVR or did it happen for people with the regular HD box (Pio 3510, SA 3250)?
> 
> 
> 
> Also, it seems like the pixilation has decreased the past few days. Was there a software upgrade? Someone mentioned that they are releasing a new software ver this week. Really looking forward to this new ver.*



I have the 8000HD and other than the usual hiccups (2-3 minor blips) the game looked awesome (after they finally turned on HD). No pixelation nor stuttering that I noticed.


----------



## bigd86

I found remarkably few problems with my SA8000HD recording of the Jets game when I finally got a chance to watch it last night. (J-E-T-S JETS JETS JETS!) I also watched some of the Giants game, and I thought it was at least as sharp if not sharper than the Jets game even though Fox is 720P and CBS is 1080I. I have both an HD and SD 8000, and I have found that in the last few weeks, the SD 8000 has been terrible-freezes, pixelizations, all kinds of garbage-which were not there in the first few months that I had the box, and now seem to have magically disappeared in the last few days.

Hopefully TWC has gotten their act together.


----------



## DjPiLL

Did anyone try to watch the Boxing fight on Showtime-HD on Saturday night?


Excellent picture... but TONS of pixelation and dropouts with my 8000HD. I think my 8000 needed a reboot though. I rebooted it yesterday morning so lets see how this week progresses.


----------



## Bassman134

I picked up the SA8000HD on Friday, it is finally available on Staten Island... Plugged it in, all seemed ok, recorded a show, worked fine, quality seemed good (Though I have my doubts about being as good as a regular STB).

Come Friday night, while watching whatever sitcom crap was on ABC, suddenly started getting lots of audio dropuots and pixalation. Went to diag mode, checked the power coming in, was about -4 dbmv/ checked my 8000 upstairs, was at 0dbmv. Checked the splitter and found upstairs was on a 3.5 db tap and HD on 7 db. So I switched them thinking the 8000HD was sensitive. No dice, still the same problems. There was NO WAY I was going to deal with this during a JET game.... Which BTW, was perfect on the PACE, no dropouts at all.


Went back to the TWC store, and returned it for my Pace box. I understand being an early adopter has its drawbacks, but the HD version is really bad. Is it a throughput issue? My regular 8000 has been fine for months. I Guess I'll keep an eye out here for better reports. Really dissapointed that I have to pass up on HD-DVR for now, but the experience was just too bad.


----------



## kilmar

It could be your line. Maybe have a tech come check the cable run or something.


I have a 8000HD and other than the usual once in a while hiccup, everything looks ok to me. I spent all Sunday watching Giants and Jets (J-E-T-S JETS JETS JETS!!!) utterly destroy their opponents.


I made lots of use from the 8000HD. I missed a couple minutes of the 2nd half of the Jets game (I tend to phase out during halftime) and all of a sudden it was 17-9 when I left them at 10-9. So I press rewind and saw the SWEEEEET int for TD. Boy am I glad I got this baby.


Was also able to rewind and check out some of the racier commercials


----------



## ADGrant




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pciav_
> *I can understand, but you can't have your cake and eat it to in this case. They are not doing anything different than anywhere else in the country or what other providers are doing by charging for an HD Pack.
> 
> 
> If the money charged helps to get more HD programming, it is a small price to pay. Nobody wants to pay more, but until there is a viable competitive alternative, I am just happy to have the programming.
> 
> 
> Put the same programming together with any of the other providers and add back in the internet service and you will hard pressed to find anything cheaper.*



Actually they are doing something different from teh other major NYC area cable co., Cablevision. ESPN-HD and INHD are free on the Cablevision system (no HD-NET or INHD2 on Cblevision). No DVR yet on Cablevision and the SD channels suck, but the HD lineup is definitely better.


----------



## shiffy




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jmp_nyc_
> *I had an appointment scheduled for last Tuesday to fix similar problems with my box (including not finishing recordings), but the CSR who scheduled it screwed up the scheduling and they missed the appointment. After speaking with Ed Urbanowski (his direct number is posted earlier in this thread), he told me that a swap of boxes won't fix anything, and that there should definitely be new software uploaded before the end of the week which should fix the problems. He told me I should definitely call him if I was still getting breakups by the end of last week. I'm going to call him in a couple of hours.
> 
> 
> You should call him. Tell him that they needlessly scheduled an appointment. One of my major projects has been to convince him of the fact that there are often things that are well known to upper level people at TWC which no one ever tells the CSRs, which wastes time and money for both TWC and customers. Yours is an obvious case of this.
> 
> -JMP*



I had similar problems from Day 1 with my HD 8000 dvr (I wasn't home when the TWC rep came - TWC iinsisted on having a rep install since I did not previously have HD). A week of complaints later (and reminders that it's very likely a problem with the box), and the CSR who appears does not have a new box and informs me that the service techs are not given them; that only the installers have them. Having already taken the morning off, I went to the local office and swapped the box myself. It appears to be working better, with the exception of FOX HD (705 in Bklyn). Anyone else have trouble with this channel?


Thanks.


----------



## kilmar




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by shiffy_
> *It appears to be working better, with the exception of FOX HD (705 in Bklyn). Anyone else have trouble with this channel?
> *



What seems to be the problem? Haven't had anything to watch on 705, but I'll check it out tonight.


----------



## LL3HD

Originally posted by broadwayblue

on the one hand it is great news about the HD channels...but on the other why does it have to cost us so much more? it just hit me that my TWC cable/internet bill will run about $140/month with the DVR. That's nearly $5/day. do they plan on charging more every time they add a couple new HD channels. they've got a great racket going now. there's no limit to the number of channels they can charge us for all over again as they convert them to HD. how long before the top package breaks $200/month???


___


Agree


TWC should reconsider their roll out of new channels and new charges:


Utilize this newly found bandwidth with free HD channels first!-- before hitting us with a pay tier. We've been loyal and patient, we deserve that, at the least.


Fix all of the annoying audio and video problems with the Sa 8000 DVR HD before you start taking more money from us.


Stop nickel and dime-ing us to death with DVR charges, HD tier charges, road runner, DTV, HBO, SHO etc. -- Set up a new all inclusive package price that would have all of these at a discounted rate.


Or, why not offer an HD only package? I'd pay for that. Why do I need all of the countless channels when I don't want them. Forget about DTV, basic, or all of the crappy packages that they throw at us- give us an HD only package as an option.


It just kills me to see us nearing the $200 per month number.



Larry


----------



## pciav




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ADGrant_
> *Actually they are doing something different from teh other major NYC area cable co., Cablevision. ESPN-HD and INHD are free on the Cablevision system (no HD-NET or INHD2 on Cblevision). No DVR yet on Cablevision and the SD channels suck, but the HD lineup is definitely better.*



After all of this to get programming, I can not believe there is even an argument about paying $8.95 a month. Look at the total package and the total cost. For me, I have the It's all here package w/Roadrunner, One (1) HD-DVR, One (1) SD-DVR, and One (1) 3510HD box with the added $8.95 a for the HD Pack my monthly total is going to be in the area of about $165 give or take a buck or two. Are there any viable competitive alternatives without going to multiple systems? If there are, I do not know about them. Any other system available by itself or in combination will cost nearly as much, as much or more than what we are currently paying.


I would be the first one to dump TWC-NYC as I still contend they s*ck, but I can not. I will gladly pay the $8.95 just to get the programming. For me it is all about the programming. RE: Cablevision - They do not have Discovery-HD and that is arguably the best HD programming we have.


I do not expect that $8.95 to go up unless we get MSG-HD and FSNY-HD for obvious reasons.


After the currently announced channels are up and running I am expecting the next thing to get added are the remaining local networks, UPN & WB and some sort of HD PPV. After that as bandwidth becomes available; hopefully we get Bravo, Starz, Cinemax etc.


----------



## EricScott

Question about the HD tier pricing - is the $8.95 for a single box or for your entire home? In other words, do you think there will be additional charge (like they do with the $2.00 DTV charge) for other HD boxes to get the programming?


I currently have an 8000HD as well as a 3250HD. Given that I already pay $8.97 for the "extra" 3250HD ($6.75 for the converter; $0.22 for the remote and $2.00 for the DTV), if I had to pay an additional amount I would be pretty unhappy. $9 a month to rent a box is pretty high as is.


As the 8000HD gets more stable and if and when DVI is enabled, I may choose to return the 3250HD anyway, but for the time being I plan to keep it.


I do agree though that $8.95 for an HD tier is reasonable and consistent with what most of TWC's competitors do. Think about it, $8.95 is the equivalent of taking a taxi like 30 blocks during rush hour


----------



## shiffy




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by kilmar_
> *What seems to be the problem? Haven't had anything to watch on 705, but I'll check it out tonight.*



Thanks Kilma. I get nothing but a blank screen on 705 -- the show info comes on when I switch to 705, but the screen is totally blank. I'm back at work now, so I'll fool around with it more tonight. With the malfunctioning box I had, NBC HD and FOX HD had the most problems too.


----------



## DjPiLL

I also think its messed up for people to ***** about the $8.95 charge. Before we had all these channel options... people left and right were saying "Give us an HD-Tier and i'll gladly pay for it".


Well now the tier is here. And they are giving it to us for free for a month. Enjoy it for 30 days at no charge... then evaluate whether you want to spend the lousy $9 buks for it.


If you want to ***** about it being too expensive... ***** that the REGULAR packages (DTV+RR) are expensive. But $9 buks for five extra channels is chump change IMO. If you have thousands of dollars to spend on an HDTV set... you can spare a little extra for some nice programming.


And i'll betcha anything that when we do get FSNY-HD and MSG-HD... they will probably just get added to the HD-tier and the price will remain at $9 buks (making the tier even more attractive).


----------



## LL3HD

Dj, who are you referring to?


The people that you say were willing to pay for an HD tier package are not the same people that are currently "bitching" about going into their pockets.


Yes we are all clamoring for more HD programming. I am grateful for any additional HD programming.


Sure, 9 bucks is chump change-- when you already climbed the mountain, what the heck is the last couple of feet. My point is the overall costs, the mountain is getting too high. It's all of the chump change - combined. As you also said, the "regular" cable package price is too high as the starting point.


As far as betting MSG HD and Fox HD being included in the tier, I hope so too but what can you base this bet, on what information, and when?


Anything else I d say- is already posted in my last post, so I won't be redundant.


----------



## DjPiLL

I am just saying that people shouldn't complain about a $9 HD-Tier. If ya want to complain... complain about the price of their base packages.


Hell... if you complain enough... you may actually get somewhere. I know I have in the past with TWC. You just have to know the right things to say to the right people.


----------



## DJ Frustration

When you start paying for HD you open up a slippery slope for the time when all content eventually is HD.


Do the cable companies stop charging extra at the point of standardization? Does anyone on this forum seriously doubt that greedy cable companys will voluntarily reduce their revenue?


----------



## DjPiLL

Yeah but that doesn't work because what incentive does the cable company have to add additional hi-definition content without charging for it? No incentive whatsoever if you ask me.


If getting more HD content means charging an additional fee for the channels... show me where to sign.



And if you think TWC is expensive (which they are)... you should check out Cablevision's price structure. Unless you are a brand new customer and land one of their new subscriber programs... their cable rates are just as expensive (if not more) than TWC.


----------



## PedroBlanco

If and when cable is deregulated, and competition increases, you will see prices drop. Until than, we are unfortunately at their mercy.


----------



## DJ Frustration

The incentive to offer more HD content is simple. Federal legislation demanding it.


----------



## DjPiLL




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DJ Frustration_
> *The incentive to offer more HD content is simple. Federal legislation demanding it.*




From what I understood... Federal legislation just requres everyone to shut off their analog signals and go digital.


Isn't there a difference between plain digital programming and hi-definition programming?


----------



## SnellKrell

The federal legislation concerns "digital" and "digital" only.


In the FCC's "widsom," stations have absolutely no mandate

to deliver "high definition" - only "digital."


Unfortunately, it will have to be market forces to get more "high definition"

signals.


----------



## robgold

I recently upgraded to TWC's high definition service in Manhattan. They gave me a Pioneer box (using Passport software) with no model number that I can find. Since I am splitting the signal, I wanted to check the signal strength to the Pioneer box to see if an amplifier is needed, but I cannot figure out how to get into the Pioneer's diagnostic mode. Does anyone know how to do this? Also, does signal strength impact on the pq of high definition programming? In other words, does a stronger signal = better picture, or is it an all or nothing deal? Thanks for any advice.


----------



## riptorn

There's no way I'm paying another $9 for that tripe. Have you looked at that line-up? The programming on all the channels aside from ESPN - totally not worth it.


If I didn't have the DVR, maybe I'd consider it ... but it's either one or the other. At this point, cable is just too much money...



Will it be another $9 when they add all the other channels like UPN, WB? etc? Sheesh.


----------



## pciav

This is getting ridiculous. $8.95 a month works out to less than .30 cents a day.


DitectTV has a paid HD Pack, Dishnetwork has a paid HD Pack, TWC has HD Packs that they charge for in different parts of the country. We all would like to pay nothing. Whether they charge for it in a package or change their package tier pricing, some way some how we are going to pay.


Way back in this thread it was widely discussed that most were willing to pay $9.95 a month for an HD package that included these channels. I just do not get it.


----------



## Manatus

Someone has just started a thread on the SA8000HD with Passport Software: HERE .


----------



## Sickman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pciav_
> *This is getting ridiculous. $8.95 a month works out to less than .30 cents a day.*



My gripe, and maybe this is what bugs others, is that HDNet and INHD don't look like they offer that much. Maybe I'm wrong, I've never watched them, but I checked out their websites and their programming is pretty unimpressive. So now I feel like TWC is getting an extra $9/month out of me just for ESPN-HD. Now, you might say, "then don't pay it". But really, what am I gonna do, pass up ESPN-HD? Not likely. They have me (us) by the short and curlies and they know it, so they ding us for the extra $9/month. I'll end up paying it, but it leaves a bad taste. TWC already has a bit of a -- ahem -- customer satisfaction problem and this doesn't help.


----------



## pciav

I prefer not to pay the $8.95 a month either, but we can't have it both ways.


I do not know much about INHD and HDNET either, but I do know they show dedicated HD material shot in HD ala Discovery such as Music Concert Special, Sports including NBA, Baseball, & Hockey. Another really cool thing I saw on INHD while at a friends house with cablevison and INHD was a program dedicated to upcoming movies with hi-def trailers etc. Before you say they have nothing, give it a chance.


----------



## EricScott

Go to HD Net now and you will notice that a show called "Bikini Destinations" is on Mondays - now if that's not good programming I don't know what is









http://hd.net/


----------



## DJ Frustration

I used to live in Charlotte, NC where we had INHD1, INHD2, HDNet and HDNet Movies. To be honest, they weren't anything to write home about.


Bottom line, we can argue all we want now, but that free month of the HD Tier better be good or else TWC NYC won't have many subscribers. This forum should be a good judge of whether TWC NYC passes the test.


I personally think that ESPN-HD should not be part of a paid tier, but think that HDNet and INHD's should. ESPN is already part of basic digital cable and last time I checked there are commercials (mostly in SD).


----------



## anthonymoody

Bikini Destinations rocks btw - I've seen a DVHS tape of it. And I will happily pay the $9 per month for this package.


TM


----------



## riptorn

Look - the point really is that if you are going to charge extra, it better work right and demonstrate value for cost.


As we've all read HD especially on the 8000HD is just not working on TWNYC with audio drops, pixels run amok, rebooting...and that was just last night.


Can TW guarantee that with an extra $9 we'll see service quality improve along with added programming? I think not - so, I will not pony up any more than the roughly $150+ I pay each month already....that's plenty, thank you.


This is just my opinion.







I respect all of yours...but for $9 I want more than ESPN -- and looking at those other networks, there's not a heck of a lot on the loops they program. Maybe if it was $9 and you got all the HD we know is out there and not available to us...then, I could understand it.


Also - you can look at it as .30 / day for this package , yes - but whatw what about the .30 a day for the DVR (per TV), plus regular cable, plus premium channels? The real cost ends up around $5 a day...just for TV!


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by riptorn_
> 
> *....As we've all read HD especially on the 8000HD is just not working on TWNYC with audio drops, pixels run amok, rebooting...and that was just last night....
> 
> *



Ha! How true your words are..


So last night, about 7:30ish, I'm shuffling through my mail when, peripherally, I see something amiss. The red record light on the DVR is off. It should be on. It's supposed to be recording the Wheel of Fortune. No, no, wait, I record it nightly to see the winning lotto numbers. Hey, I have to count on some additional income-- to offset these new cable expenses.


So, I turn on my system and the screen has a message that says something like, "Your hard drive is probably shot- pal! You're screwed, please call this number and be prepared to wait a long time- while your dinner gets cold and you think about all of the hours of recordings that are now lost" it was something like that, I don't really recall the exact wording, my sight was bleary, I was seething.


Continuos re booting did not resolve the problem. What did fix the problem, was unplugging the box for a couple of minutes. I believe this is called a "hard boot" --something I'd like to give to TW in


All of the planets in my universe were realigned once again. Everything was fine. No losses on the hard drive. Hope this will help the next personit's only a matter of timeit will happen.




Larry


----------



## BelB64

I can't believe what I'm reading! For months we've been railing against TWC NYC for not providing an HD tier as they do in other TWC franchises. We now have it, with the same providers INHD INHD2 HDNET HDNET Movies and ESPN HD that all the othere systems have(Including direcTV which I get in the country) and everyone is moaning about the content. As a matter of fact many people on this board were saying they would pay ONLY for ESPN HD if TWC would just get off their butts and make the deal. As long as there are so few of us with HD there will be HD tiers. We will now have as many HD channels as all the other systems and this should be something we should celebrate. If we moan and not buy this tier we will only get LESS HD programming in the future not more. I for one will subscribe the day I can and hopefully TWC will continually add to the tier for the small percentage of us that really are serious about it.


----------



## jergans




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by BelB64_
> *I can't believe what I'm reading! For months we've been railing against TWC NYC for not providing an HD tier as they do in other TWC franchises. We now have it, with the same providers INHD INHD2 HDNET HDNET Movies and ESPN HD that all the othere systems have(Including direcTV which I get in the country) and everyone is moaning about the content. As a matter of fact many people on this board were saying they would pay ONLY for ESPN HD if TWC would just get off their butts and make the deal. As long as there are so few of us with HD there will be HD tiers. We will now have as many HD channels as all the other systems and this should be something we should celebrate. If we moan and not buy this tier we will only get LESS HD programming in the future not more. I for one will subscribe the day I can and hopefully TWC will continually add to the tier for the small percentage of us that really are serious about it.*



I agree. And the charge for the "HD Tier" should come as no surprise, as nearly every other TWC affiliate puts INHD, HDNet and ESPN-HD in the premium HD Tier.


As for the 8000HD, they certainly should get the kinks worked out. But if you're on this board, chances are you knew about those issues before you even picked one up. And there are other boxes available if the dropouts are just too much.


I don't even blame TWCNYC for rolling the box out before it's ready for prime time, as I LOVE being able to record HD stuff. I knew about all of the problems with it from posts in the HD Recorders forum, but I still wanted one. I have the choice to pay a few bucks each month for a somewhat balky HD-DVR. I'm glad they gave me the choice, rather than deciding on their own to hold off on making the HD-DVR available until someone at TWCNYC decided in his or her infinite wisdom that enough kinks had been worked out that it was ready to be released to the masses.


I blame SA/Pioneer for not getting the software right on this stuff. And it does seem to be a box/software issue, as nearly everyone experiences more dropouts with the 8000HD than with other boxes.


----------



## Sickman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by BelB64_
> *As a matter of fact many people on this board were saying they would pay ONLY for ESPN HD if TWC would just get off their butts and make the deal.*



Well, whoever wrote that got their wish (Bikini Destinations, notwithstanding







)


----------



## riptorn

Look, I'm not here to cause trouble, just voicing my clearly minority opinion.


I actually found this forum when I couldn't get the 8000HD to work and TWNYC didn't have a clue how to fix it!!! So, add that to my list of things that need to be fixed before hiking up rates, etc. And, given that little bit of history, perhaps you can understand my lack of faith in TWNYC's ability to fix things first before adding on more.


(BTW - thank you google and the first person who posted the 'fix' on how to switch between SD and HD. My box came set to SD.)


And, let me be clear - if the paid tier had more quality channels, and came with a guarantee that my box didn't re-boot more than once a month, only at 4 AM, and I didn't have audio issues on one channel or another - then, sure - I might consider it.


But, let's also talk about those other systems - say, our neighbors to the north and east with io HDTV. They get the following, at no additional charge (as long as you get the SD version of the same):


Hi-Def On Demand

INHD

CBS HDTV

NBC HDTV

ABC HD

FOX HDTV

Thirteen HD

MSG Network HDTV

FOX Sports Net NY HDTV

STARZ! HD

HBO HDTV

Showtime HD

Cinemax HDTV (Take that HDNet Bikinis!







)

The Movie Channel HD

ESPN HD

Bravo HD


See - that's the thing...you are already PAYING for those channels...but, like I said - if we were to get all these channels -- especially 3 to 5 full movie channels -- for another $9..well, you might have me. Although, I might miss discovery HD


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LL3HD_
> *Ha! How true your words are..
> 
> 
> So last night, about 7:30ish, I'm shuffling through my mail when, peripherally, I see something amiss. The red record light on the DVR is off. It should be on. It's supposed to be recording the Wheel of Fortune. No, no, wait, I record it nightly to see the winning lotto numbers. Hey, I have to count on some additional income-- to offset these new cable expenses.
> 
> 
> So, I turn on my system and the screen has a message that says something like, "Your hard drive is probably shot- pal! You're screwed, please call this number and be prepared to wait a long time- while your dinner gets cold and you think about all of the hours of recordings that are now lost" it was something like that, I don't really recall the exact wording, my sight was bleary, I was seething.
> 
> 
> Continuos re booting did not resolve the problem. What did fix the problem, was unplugging the box for a couple of minutes. I believe this is called a "hard boot" --something I'd like to give to TW in
> 
> 
> All of the planets in my universe were realigned once again. Everything was fine. No losses on the hard drive. Hope this will help the next personit's only a matter of timeit will happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Larry*



Crazy! The same EXACT thing happened to me last night (except for the Wheel Of Fortune bit ;-) ). I come home, zip through something I'd taped in the afternoon (mostly in FF), tell it to erase, and then the thing starts freaking out, giving me the same "Your Hard Drive may be ****ed. Get ready to take this box back to the Time Warner Waiting Line on 23rd St for a new one" message you got. Rebooted 4-5 times (after I'd carefully made notes of all of my scheduled programs, just in case), and the only thing that saved me was a "Hard Boot" when I carefully pulled the plug, waited a few minutes, and then restarted.


Breathed a huge sigh of relief, and wiped a few beads of sweat off my forehead....


I had a similar experience about 3 weeks ago where I went through the same series of steps, but the 8000HD lost EVERYTHING I'd had on it -- 130 gigs of programs and lots and lots of scheduled recordings.


----------



## pciav




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by riptorn_
> *
> 
> Hi-Def On Demand
> 
> INHD
> 
> CBS HDTV
> 
> NBC HDTV
> 
> ABC HD
> 
> FOX HDTV
> 
> Thirteen HD
> 
> MSG Network HDTV
> 
> FOX Sports Net NY HDTV
> 
> STARZ! HD
> 
> HBO HDTV
> 
> Showtime HD
> 
> Cinemax HDTV (Take that HDNet Bikinis!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> The Movie Channel HD
> 
> ESPN HD
> 
> Bravo HD
> *



Price out cablevision including all those channels, plus optimum online, and let me know if you would be saving any money?? While you are at it, price out DirectTV, Voom (good luck dealing OTA here in NYC), & Dish Network. Don't forget to add Internet service to. How you doing now? One way or the other you are paying. Unfortunately, there is no way around it.


Bad DVR or not, Cablevision does not even offer one, SD nor HD. With the exception of Voom add the expense of purchasing your equipment and factor in upgrading when new boxes come out or the format is changed from mpeg 2 to mpeg 4. The list goes on.


Hi-Def OnDemand is a Pay Per View Service on Cablevision. A similar service will be added to TWC-NYC at some point, probably sooner than later because it is a pay service. Of the remaining channels that TWC does not have currently, the only two that I see being added that may incur additional cost are MSG-HD and Fox Sports because of there ties to Cablevision, but do not hold your breath waiting for them. Starz, Cinemax, & TMC will be added when the bandwidth is available. Same for Bravo.

*TWC-NYC HD lineup between now and the end of the year:


CBS-HD

NBC-HD

Fox-HD

ABC-HD

PBS (Thirteen)-HD

Discovery-HD

ESPN-HD

HBO-HD

HDNET

HDNET-Movies

INHD1

INHD2

SHO-HD

TNT-HD*


Perfect, no. Do we want more, hell yeah...UPN, WB, Starz, Cinemax, TMC, Bravo, Hi-Def OnDemand, MSG, Fox.... It's coming. If you do not want to pay the $8.95 a month, do not complain that there is a lack of programming. But look at the list above, compare to where we are right now, where we were last year pre-discovery-hd. I'll take it. It's a step in the right direction. Lets just hope it doesn't take another year to see major movement again.


----------



## pciav









Playoff baseball on ESPN right now, and we should be watching it not waiting until 11/4 when it will be over. I still want to know who made the bonehead decision at TWC-NYC to add TNT-HD on 10/8 in lieu of ESPN-HD.


----------



## jergans




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pciav_
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playoff baseball on ESPN right now, and we should be watching it not waiting until 11/4 when it will be over. I still want to know who made the bonehead decision at TWC-NYC to add TNT-HD on 10/8 in lieu of ESPN-HD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



None of the ESPN games were scheduled to be in HD. We're still missing half the Sunday Night NFL games in HD though.


I think the TNT addition was planned before they reached the agreement with ESPN-HD


----------



## almazza

Anyone else try to record the Yankee game tonight on Fox and have it not record? I scheduled the recording yesterday, just came upstairs after the kids went to bed to start watching, and to my horror, the red light wasn't on. The guide shows a black bar throughout the "to be announced" descriptions along with an indicator saying I can't record.


Also, the game doesn't look that great. In particular the centerfield shot looks grainy.


Adam


----------



## bigd86




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by almazza_
> *Anyone else try to record the Yankee game tonight on Fox and have it not record? I scheduled the recording yesterday, just came upstairs after the kids went to bed to start watching, and to my horror, the red light wasn't on. The guide shows a black bar throughout the "to be announced" descriptions along with an indicator saying I can't record.
> 
> 
> Also, the game doesn't look that great. In particular the centerfield shot looks grainy.
> 
> 
> Adam*



My recording is going fine-but since the game is only in Fox Widescreen and not HD, (thus the crappy picture) as much as I love baseball, I think I'll just skip it!


----------



## js212

new here, been lurking for a bit, learning about what I could expect HD-wise from TWC-NYC. took the plunge, and based on comments read here requested an SA3250HD box. I was told that they didn't have that model, I told them I knew otherwise, and please request it on the order. The said they'd make a note. Later, I learned about the FCC rule requiring cable companies to provide IEEE-1394 capable equipment to customers who request it. I called back to see about an SA3250HD with that output active. I was told they'd make a note.


I wasn't actually REALLY expecting them to get this right, as I'm well aware of the customer service horror TWCNYC is. But I tried, and when the tech showed up, of course he didn't have an 3250, he had a 3100 (with a shrug he says, "it's what they gave me").


Now, I'd like to know, does anyone out there actually have a 3250 with the firewire port? if so, what did you have to do to get one? would a trip to the 23rd street office do any good? thanks for any advice...


-JS


----------



## vlapietra




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bigd86_
> *My recording is going fine-but since the game is only in Fox Widescreen and not HD, (thus the crappy picture) as much as I love baseball, I think I'll just skip it!*



Glad I'm not the only one who noticed the poor PQ. I figured Fox wasn't showing true HD but I couldn't confirm that. Unfortunately my SA box won't pass-thru so I have to have it set to send 1080i to the TV all the time.


Is there any other way to know when Fox is showing WS instead of HD?

Besides the crappy PQ


----------



## kilmar

I turned to 705 and the picture quality promptly gave me a headache. Wasn't even worth watching nor recording. Turned on the radio and listened to it while perusing the boards here.


Boooooo FOX!


----------



## prahbar

to the jedi masters on this site, keep the knowledge flowing...you are all saviors to us neophyte across the nyc area...


i got an 8000hd dvr box over a month ago and can't figure out from twc or this thread when the DVI port will become active.


anyone have any idea about this? what are most of you doing in the meantime?


----------



## shiffy

All I got on 705 was a blank screen -- had to watch the game on 5. Fox-HD simply doesn't work on my box, a SA8000HD. I called TWC and the rep said it was a known issue with the SA8000HD that the software is causing lots of problems. While they've known about the freeze-ups etc. for a while, they now know that the software also sometimes causes blank screens on certain channels. He had no fix to offer, but said that SA was working on new code and that they could not predict how long it would take, but that it would hopefully be resolved within a week. Not very satisfying, but at least more honest and informative than the last bunch of clueless reps that I spoke with.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by almazza_
> *Anyone else try to record the Yankee game tonight on Fox and have it not record? I scheduled the recording yesterday, just came upstairs after the kids went to bed to start watching, and to my horror, the red light wasn't on. The guide shows a black bar throughout the "to be announced" descriptions along with an indicator saying I can't record.
> 
> 
> Also, the game doesn't look that great. In particular the centerfield shot looks grainy.
> 
> 
> Adam*



Yes, I had problems too with recording the Yankees. I started the recording at 8:40 PM.


The recording froze up at about 10:51 PM. I was watching something else at that time and when I hit the PIP to see what was going on with the game, I kept getting the same three second image that would end in a freeze. To add to the frustration, the image was a long, just foul, almost homer to left. When I switched to the station (on the recording tuner), it was like a loop It would freeze up just before I could see if it was fair or foul.


Also, I could not get the recorded game to go back to the beginning. It would continue to loop the same three seconds of video.


The recording was lost. I had to stop the recording, erase it and change the channel for it to get back to normal. Bummer, I was all psyched up to stay up a few more hours and watch the game, delayed. Big deal, I got to see the last inning live. First time in my life I missed a post season Yankees game.



Larry


----------



## drew138

Looking forward to the HD Tier. I love the fact that they finally killed all of those metrochoice customers/channels and are charging $$$ for the spectrum.


For the record, my bill will likely now exceed 200 or cetrainly come very close to it with the new HD Tier.


Has anyone else been contacted about DigitalPhone? I checked the website and entered my zipcode (west village) and there wasn't service available till 2005.


Drew


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drew138_
> *Has anyone else been contacted about DigitalPhone? I checked the website and entered my zipcode (west village) and there wasn't service available till 2005.
> 
> 
> Drew*



I received an email and tried to call the number listed and got no response - twice. I guess they are really anxious for us to add this










They really need to update their website as well.


----------



## js212

sorry for the repeat... but just wondering if someone might answer my questions re SA3250HD. here goes post again:


new here, been lurking for a bit, learning about what I could expect HD-wise from TWC-NYC. took the plunge, and based on comments read here requested an SA3250HD box. I was told that they didn't have that model, I told them I knew otherwise, and please request it on the order. The said they'd make a note. Later, I learned about the FCC rule requiring cable companies to provide IEEE-1394 capable equipment to customers who request it. I called back to see about an SA3250HD with that output active. I was told they'd make a note.


I wasn't actually REALLY expecting them to get this right, as I'm well aware of the customer service horror TWCNYC is. But I tried, and when the tech showed up, of course he didn't have an 3250, he had a 3100 (with a shrug he says, "it's what they gave me").


Now, I'd like to know, does anyone out there actually have a 3250 with the firewire port? if so, what did you have to do to get one? would a trip to the 23rd street office do any good? thanks for any advice...


----------



## EricScott

js212 - you have a PM.


----------



## vruiz




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by js212_
> *Now, I'd like to know, does anyone out there actually have a 3250 with the firewire port? if so, what did you have to do to get one?*



I have one. You have to order it through Bob Watson's office (212) 598-7363.


----------



## BelB64

By the way it has been reconfirmed to me by Bob Watson that when the new Cablevision deal is completed we will be getting some FSNY-HD and MSG-HD feeds on INHD1&2. Hopefully it will be done in time for the Knicks this year. Has anyone heard where the Mets will end up? Their own network or back to MSG and FSNY?


----------



## js212

thanks to both vic and eric for your help!


another question - I called about the box, and found out a new piece of info - the firewire version of the box is incapable of displaying the analog channels (as opposed to the regular 3250 w/o firewire, which does show them). what's up with that? Vic or Eric, can you confirm this? if so, which channels are getting dropped?


cheers,

John


----------



## EricScott

I've never used the firewire version of the 3250. I can confirm that the non-firewire version displays analog channels fine.


----------



## Lionel Hutz

Has anyone else had a problem with wide side bars using the SA3250 in SD mode? It appears that a portion of the picture gets cut off when viewing in 4:3 format (and not using either the t.v. or the box's "stretch" feature). As the TWC reps are useless, I was wondering if anyone trolling this board had a similar problem and possible remedy.


Thanks.


----------



## jasonDono

ot:

Has anybody else noticed that their Roadrunner has slowed down to a crawl? I feel like I'm back with dial-up.


----------



## vruiz




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by js212_
> *another question - I called about the box, and found out a new piece of info - the firewire version of the box is incapable of displaying the analog channels (as opposed to the regular 3250 w/o firewire, which does show them). what's up with that? Vic or Eric, can you confirm this? if so, which channels are getting dropped?
> *



Not for me. I can view all channels via firewire, including the lower tier. From channel 1 through 730, they're all viewable for me.


----------



## jergans

If anyone's talking to Bob Watson, ask him this question:


Will we be getting ESPN2-HD when it launches in January? I assume the answer is yes, as it was part of the ESPN/TWC negotiations that resulted in TWC's affiliates finally getting ESPNHD.


----------



## js212




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by vruiz_
> *Not for me. I can view all channels via firewire, including the lower tier. From channel 1 through 730, they're all viewable for me.*



that's good to know. I was just thinking that perhaps the person I spoke with may have meant that only the digital channels are output via firewire, which would make some sense.


----------



## John Mason

Noticed a short streamer on the weather channel today saying another new channel (715?) is slated for early November--related to channel 13, I believe. Recall an announcement about delivery of PBS HD features last spring, but not sure if this is it, or even if it's HD. -- John


----------



## drew138

John, if you had the SA8000HD DVR you could have just hit the rewind button and re-read the crawl ;-)


It seems the 700 series of channels is not sacred to HD anymore; I think the new channel may not have been HD related.


Does anyone know why TWC uses The Weather Channel Crawl to convey key programing information? I'm thinking about setting up a recording for an hour each day so that I can scan it for announcements. Maybe they should turn the weather channel on in the call centers so that the CSR's have a direct link to this information.


Drew


----------



## DS

Any idea if we can only order HDTV channels and forget the rest. I never watch anything else anyway


----------



## Manatus

This morning, WNBC (Ch. 4) is airing a story about a DVR "freezing" problem being experienced by TWCNYC's customers. It's not clear to me, at least, whether or to what extent that problem relates to the SA8000HD woes that have been discussed in this thread. This is the complete text of the story (as found at wnbc.com):

_*Digital video recorders -- DVRs -- are like TiVo in that they allow you to pause and replay live television. They let you watch one show while recording another, but they're not supposed to freeze, which has been a frequent problem.


"When you're watching the actual program, it'll pause for probably 3 to 4 seconds, then come back to the actual programming, and the audio has to catch back up with the video," said Patrick Menton, a Time Warner cable customer with their DVR service. "It can happen maybe eight to 10 times during a program and it's very aggravating."


Manhattanites like Menton say they've had Time Warner's DVR service since May, and when the freezing problem began a few weeks ago, the phone call complaints began to have a technician check the problematic boxes.


"He came and he walked in, fiddled around with some wires and said that everything was OK -- that there was no problem and we just needed to not record as much, which is ridiculous because that's why we have the DVR, to record as much as we want," said John Maybee, another Time Warner customer.


There have been many complaints across the city about the freezing problem with Time Warner service.


NewsChannel 4 called Time Warner Cable to see what the company had to say. A spokesperson acknowledged they have a problem, and in a statement, the company says the issue "...Originated from a recent software update We're working around the clock with our technology partners to correct this new software 'side effect'."


The statement goes on to say "...The nature of the brief, intermittent video pause or screen 'freeze' varies from customer to customer based on location and usage patterns."


Time Warner Cable has about 75,000 DVR customers in Manhattan, and it's unclear how widespread the problem is. According to Time Warner, the issues should be resolved in perhaps a couple of weeks.*_


----------



## SRFast




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drew138_
> *Does anyone know why TWC uses The Weather Channel Crawl to convey key programing information? I'm thinking about setting up a recording for an hour each day so that I can scan it for announcements. Maybe they should turn the weather channel on in the call centers so that the CSR's have a direct link to this information.
> 
> 
> Drew*



TWC probably uses The weather Channel because it is the only channel that most of their subscribers view at some point during the day/week. Everyone wants to know what the weather forecast is at some point. It is also a nationwide accessible channel that TWC has some control over.


Regards....JL


----------



## shk718




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Manatus_
> 
> NewsChannel 4 called Time Warner Cable to see what the company had to say. A spokesperson acknowledged they have a problem, and in a statement, the company says the issue "...Originated from a recent software update We're working around the clock with our technology partners to correct this new software 'side effect'."
> 
> 
> The statement goes on to say "...The nature of the brief, intermittent video pause or screen 'freeze' varies from customer to customer based on location and usage patterns."
> 
> 
> Time Warner Cable has about 75,000 DVR customers in Manhattan, and it's unclear how widespread the problem is. According to Time Warner, the issues should be resolved in perhaps a couple of weeks.[/i][/b] [/b]



ok - so TW officially announced that they have a problem - although the audio dropouts you get with the High Def wasn't specifically addressed.


Who here thinks that time warner owes us a refund for the crappy service? I'm paying a premium to get the DVR service and am getting a very low quality product. TW virtually has a monopoly in Manhattan (I have no other choices in my building) and i think we should make them accountable for their product. If enough people complain they will have to do something.


----------



## anthonymoody




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drew138_
> *Maybe they should turn the weather channel on in the call centers so that the CSR's have a direct link to this information.*




LOL










They should also made reading and staying current with this thread part of their ongoing CSR training...


TM


----------



## jeffrey r

I saw that report on NBC, and it's frankly darn good they ran the report and got a response from TWC. TWC can't like the bad press on their new "baby", the DVR.


I've had the SA8000 for about a year, and already had to replace it once a couple of months ago due to a hard drive failure. And a couple of weeks ago, I started getting the intermittent freezes, stuttering and lock-ups that were the subject of the report. Figured it was just another hard drive problem with the new unit, but also figured it could be a software problem. It appears TWC is claiming it is a software problem, which is fine since I don't really have time to change another box. But they better fix it quick.


Of course, this is separate from the issues we've all been facing with the SA8000HD, like the audio drop-outs. I had people over to watch the Giants/Browns game on CBS HD two weeks ago and had to change it to channel 2 because the dropouts were so bad on ch 702. Fortunately, Fox HD has been virtually perfect for the bulk of the Giants games. We'll see what happens. I am debating pushing for a discount/rebate on my whopping monthly bill though until they fix all this stuff.


----------



## drew138

John,


I have the DVR so I turned it to the weather channel and just scanned for the crawl. All Digital cable box subs will receive channel 715. The channel is called "Thirteen World" and is available on November 4th.


This is the same day that the new HD Tier will be availble to HD subscribers on channels 721-725.


So you'll have 701-707, 713-714, and now 721-725 as HD channels. You'll also have 714, 715, 730 and 750 as SD channels.


I'd rather they just keep all of the HD Channels in sequence......


Drew


----------



## timewaster

I'm looking to finally hook up my SA8000HD to my Dolby Digital receiver.

Which is more reliable (in terms of less audio drop out) - optical out or digitial coax out?


P.S. - I've been using the RCA analog audio outputs and have had very few audio drop outs.


----------



## kilmar

Out of all those 700s, all I want is 711










I want my Smallville in HD!


And 709, Enterprise in HD!


----------



## gadgetgirl

I just upgraded to the TWC HD DVR box three weeks ago. Previously I had a the Pio HD box.


I also have the pixelation, waves and other distortions -- particularly on the SD channels; HD picture is ok, but not as crisp as the stations on the pio box. I also have experienced a degradation in cable modem signal strength.


Has anyone found any solutions these common ailments?


Regarding the poor picture quality, the tech told me that the problem is with the SA 8000 HD software and that hopefully TWC NY will upgrade the software in the coming months. Regarding the cable modem slowdown the TWC tech told me i should disconnect my tv when using the pc, can you believe it!


I started a separate thread on my next question, but was hoping that fellow TWC Ny customers with a similar problem could help me out...


When I had the Pio HD box, due to the loud humming through all of my speakers (i have a distributed audio system) throughout my apartment, I put a filter on the cable line into the HD box-- this had fixed the humming problem.


Now, with the SA 8000 HD box i had to disconnect the filter since it was interfering with HD signal reception -- I actually could not receive pictures on channels such as 704 (NBC HD) --even in the evening. As a result of removing the filter the picture has returned, but unfortunately i have the nasty buzz once again.


Do you have any suggestions on what kind of ground isolation filter works with the SA 8000 and twc nyc? Any other ideas on what i should do?


(I read about the MAGIC ground isolation circuit, but was informed by their tech support that the product has conflicts with HD signals.)


Thanks for your assistance.


----------



## jasonDono

This is really annoying. I have been having trouble with my internet connection for a month now(since I got the 8000HD). I just unplugged my cabel box and my internet connection is flying again.


----------



## cap_167

Does TNT HD launch tonight (midnight)?, the reason I ask is because the TWCNYC site says that it has TNT HD as channel 710.


----------



## rhsauer

Re: pixelation, waves etc.


I have found that by limiting the output of the SA8000HD to 720p (i.e., disabling 480i, 480p and 1080i) the waves are eliminated, and SD pictures are most stable -- in fact, better than with the old Pio box. The only downside is that you don't get to use the monitor to stretch the picture, but I'm getting used to the full and zoom modes provided by the box.


----------



## timewaster




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by gadgetgirl_
> *I just upgraded to the TWC HD DVR box three weeks ago. Previously I had a the Pio HD box.
> 
> 
> I also have the pixelation, waves and other distortions -- particularly on the SD channels; HD picture is ok, but not as crisp as the stations on the pio box. I also have experienced a degradation in cable modem signal strength.
> 
> 
> Has anyone found any solutions these common ailments?
> 
> 
> Regarding the poor picture quality, the tech told me that the problem is with the SA 8000 HD software and that hopefully TWC NY will upgrade the software in the coming months. Regarding the cable modem slowdown the TWC tech told me i should disconnect my tv when using the pc, can you believe it!
> 
> 
> I.*



Gadget girl,


when u say the tech told u the poor picture quality was due to the software. Are you refering to the pixilation problems or the softer picture of the 8000HD?


----------



## riptorn

I had serious issues with 705, etc. when I first got the 8000HD - I had Time warner come in - they checked it and then re-ran a new line to the cable modem with a different splitter - I'm not really sure how it all works - but things are OK now - cable modem is the same - I get most of the signals - but then I get the drop outs, etc.


my dBmV went from -17 to -11 on the TV - so that was some improvement - it's still not great and I think we can say that the SW on the boxes aint' great.


I'm getting audio drops on TWC (72) right now!


You might need to rewire...


----------



## gadgetgirl




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by timewaster_
> *Gadget girl,
> 
> 
> when u say the tech told u the poor picture quality was due to the software. Are you refering to the pixilation problems or the softer picture of the 8000HD?*



pixilation problem and poorer picture quality


----------



## HDntheCity




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by kilmar_
> *Out of all those 700s, all I want is 711
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want my Smallville in HD!
> 
> 
> And 709, Enterprise in HD!*



next month when TWC adds HDnet you'll have your Smallville-sort of. they're re-running the entire series in HD. two episodes every thurs. 3 & 4 air tonite so i guess it'll be 3/4 thru the first season by 11/4-but at least its HD. looks pretty good too.


jim


----------



## SRFast




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by timewaster_
> *I'm looking to finally hook up my SA8000HD to my Dolby Digital receiver.
> 
> Which is more reliable (in terms of less audio drop out) - optical out or digitial coax out?
> 
> 
> P.S. - I've been using the RCA analog audio outputs and have had very few audio drop outs.*



Before I go out and spend money on a optical audo cable, can someone please confirm the optical out jack on the TWC-NYC SA 8000HD actually works. I would like to use this audio input instead of the RCA jacks.


TIA....JL


----------



## Jaydles

SRFast -- Optical audio works; I use it to connect mine to my reciever...


GadgetGirl -- While we're on the topic of optical, the reason I switched was a buzzing that sounds a lot like what you're experiencing. I found that my stereo buzzed when the coax cable (from outside) was connected to my cable box tightly AND the bitstream digital cable was connected from my cable box to my reciever. Originally I dealt with it by loosening the coax in so that the pin went in to the cable box, but the screw-on part didn't touch the connector, but it would shift and fallout and whatnot, so eventually I switched to the optical out instead of the bitstream, and that did the trick. No more buzzing.


Now my main problem is no more sound on the damn 8000HD twelve times a show, but thats another story. Is _everyone_ experiencing the audio dropouts? They're really unbearable sometimes. Lost last week was real bad on mine.


----------



## CynKennard

GadgetGirl,


I recently installed the ISO-MAX VRD-1FF by Jensen Transformers, Inc. as a ground-loop isolator to eliminate an annoying hum from the audio. It works fine and all of the HD channels come in very well. My STB is a Pace DC-550 HD. The isolator is expensive though. It costs $60 from AudioXpress.com.


Cynthia


----------



## timewaster

I am not experiencing audio drops using the analog RCA outputs.

Why don't you try switching to analog until they fix the problems.


Anyone try to see if TNTHD is on today? I forgot to check this morning before I went to work


----------



## bigd86




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by timewaster_
> 
> Anyone try to see if TNTHD is on today? I forgot to check this morning before I went to work



Not yet.


----------



## Mobert

I got TNTHD here Chan 710 @ 10:00am in downtown Brooklyn










Lot of picture breakups and most of the content is stretched SD such as old ER shows, old Law & Order shows. The stretch they are using sucks. My tv has better stretch modes for SDTV.


Could be better but we already know it's on it's way and this is the first step! Sweet!!


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Mobert_
> *I got TNTHD here Chan 710 @ 10:00am in downtown Brooklyn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lot of picture breakups and most of the content is stretched SD such as old ER shows, old Law & Order shows. The stretch they are using sucks. My tv has better stretch modes for SDTV.
> 
> 
> Could be better but we already know it's on it's way and this is the first step! Sweet!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I checked at 7AM before work and I had 710 TNT-HD on Staten Island. They were showing Pretender stretched.


----------



## gadgetgirl




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by CynKennard_
> *GadgetGirl,
> 
> 
> I recently installed the ISO-MAX VRD-1FF by Jensen Transformers, Inc. as a ground-loop isolator to eliminate an annoying hum from the audio. It works fine and all of the HD channels come in very well. My STB is a Pace DC-550 HD. The isolator is expensive though. It costs $60 from AudioXpress.com.
> 
> 
> Cynthia*




Does anyone know if this product will work with the SA8000HD and not degrade signal?


----------



## SRFast




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jaydles_
> *SRFast -- Optical audio works; I use it to connect mine to my reciever...
> *



Thanks Jaydles. Do you get both analog and digital channel audio thru the receiver when the optical cable is connected?


Thanks...JL


----------



## bigd86




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bigd86_
> *Not yet.*




I am now happy to report that 710 TNTHD is up and running on the Upper West Side of Manhattan. I will reserve judgment as to quality of signal and programming until I have more of an opportunity to observe same.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by SRFast_
> *Thanks Jaydles. Do you get both analog and digital channel audio thru the receiver when the optical cable is connected?
> 
> 
> Thanks...JL*



Good question, for me the answer is NO.

Curious if others concur.


I have the optical and the analog connected to my receiver and the SA 8000HD DVR but I can't get the analog to function. Previously, with the pio box, I was able to switch between analog and digital. This was convenient because the analog always had less drop outs. I was actually going to fiddle around this weekend with the audio cables. I'd like to know if others have the same problem before I start.


Larry


----------



## SRFast




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LL3HD_
> *Good question, for me the answer is NO.
> 
> Curious if others concur.
> 
> 
> I have the optical and the analog connected to my receiver and the SA 8000HD DVR but I can’t get the analog to function. Previously, with the pio box, I was able to switch between analog and digital. This was convenient because the analog always had less drop outs. I was actually going to fiddle around this weekend with the audio cables. I’d like to know if others have the same problem before I start.
> 
> 
> Larry*



Thanks Larry. For my own clarification, are you experiencing:

1. RCA cables ONLY: Audio on all channels

2. RCA + Optical Audio connected: Digital channels have audio, but no audio on analog channels

3. Optical Audio cable Only: Digital channels have audio, but no audio on analog channels


Have you tried connecting the RCA audio out into a different audio input on your receiver to see if the connected optical audio overrides/cancels the SA 8000HD's RCA audio output? I would like to know if it is an "either/or, but not both" situation.


TIA.....JL


----------



## LL3HD

Quote:

Thanks Larry. For my own clarification, are you experiencing:

1. RCA cables ONLY: Audio on all channels

2. RCA + Optical Audio connected: Digital channels have audio, but no audio on analog channels

3. Optical Audio cable Only: Digital channels have audio, but no audio on analog channels


Have you tried connecting the RCA audio out into a different audio input on your receiver to see if the connected optical audio overrides/cancels the SA 8000HD's RCA audio output? I would like to know if it is an "either/or and not both" situation.


TIA.....JL


_____


JL,


# 1 is what I was going to try this weekend

#2 is the way I am set up and that is my situation- digital audio only, on all channels, no analog audio

#3 digital audio on all channels


Larry


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by SRFast_
> *Have you tried connecting the RCA audio out into a different audio input on your receiver to see if the connected optical audio overrides/cancels the SA 8000HD's RCA audio output? I would like to know if it is an "either/or, but not both" situation.
> 
> 
> TIA.....JL*



Not yet, that's also something I was going to fiddle with this weekend.. As I said before, previously with the pio box- they both did function- digital and analog.


Larry


----------



## SRFast

I've searched this forum, but didin't find an answer. Is there an internet/online program guide/listing for TWC-NYC programming? I am just looking for a listing of day/time/channel/title.


TIA....JL


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by SRFast_
> *I've searched this forum, but didin't find an answer. Is there an internet/online program guide/listing for TWC-NYC programming? I am just looking for a listing of day/time/channel/title.
> 
> 
> TIA....JL*



I often use the Yahoo on-line guide, customized for my location: Time Warner Southern Manhattan (Digital) . Unlike the TWC IPG, it's easily searchable.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by SRFast_
> *I've searched this forum, but didin't find an answer. Is there an internet/online program guide/listing for TWC-NYC programming? I am just looking for a listing of day/time/channel/title.
> 
> 
> TIA....JL*



Go to:

http://www.zap2it.com 


enter your zip and you should see TWC Digital as one of the providers.


Looks like they are pretty up-to-date - already have TNT HD up there.


----------



## SRFast

Thanks Eric. It is exactly what I was looking for.


Regards...JL


----------



## Maurice2

There's also www.TitanTV.com


----------



## bigd86

By the way, with respect to 710 TNTHD, I do not have any sound. Anybody else experiencing this?


----------



## sirgromit

I can confirm no sound on TNT-HD via TWC in NYC.


Edit: Sound is working now.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bigd86_
> *By the way, with respect to 710 TNTHD, I do not have any sound. Anybody else experiencing this?*



Yes. (SA8000HD, digital coax audio to receiver).

Added:I reported the problem by phone and was told that TWC is aware of it and working on what it called "a glitch in the system."


----------



## SRFast

FYI: I have TNT-HD (710) on the SA 8000HD, but it does not exist on the SA CableCard. It appears the CC is not updated with the new channels like the STB's are. I wonder how I get 710 on the CC without calling TWC-NYC. Any ideas?


TIA....JL


----------



## rgrossman

I would give it another day. It took them a few hours just to get the sound working.


----------



## dkan24

I'll weigh in after 2 hours of TNT-HD. It sucks. Stretched SD? Edited movies?


If it wasn't for NBA basketball, I would be very upset at this misuse of bandwidth. I really have to wonder why they would create this channel to show stretched SD. I wonder if anyone with an HD set is fooled?


----------



## Excandide

I was just watching John Q just now and it is indeed HD and very nice to look at. Are they playing upconverted / Stretched SD with other movies? It's after midnight, and it's Full HD. I know that the movies are edited and compressed for time, but i'd rather watch edited movies in HD then anything in SD. Just my opinion.


----------



## imws

i'm getting a lot of dropouts with Discovery HD and TNT HD, the sound remains locked on but the picture is gone for a second. i have the SA3100HD box...


----------



## Jaydles

SRFast -- I get all the channels through the optical audio. The analog ones just come through in Pro Logic instead of Digital...


Like I said, I have a lot of audio dropouts, but I had the same problem with bitstream audio cables, so it doesn't seem to be the fault of the optical.


----------



## SRFast




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jaydles_
> *SRFast -- I get all the channels through the optical audio. The analog ones just come through in Pro Logic instead of Digital...
> 
> 
> Like I said, I have a lot of audio dropouts, but I had the same problem with bitstream audio cables, so it doesn't seem to be the fault of the optical.*



Thanks for your response. My Mits DLP doesn't have an optical audio out, but it does have the coaxial digital out so I've ordered a converter. I want to use the AVR's optical audio input for the TV.


Regards...JL


----------



## randymac88

Anyone else having problems with the Giants game right now? The audio and video dropouts are so bad that its completely unwatchable.


----------



## SnellKrell

Watching the game OTA no audio or video drop outs.


Only problem is the very low audio for the announcers via 5.1 -

almost sounds as if their microphones were out of phase.

Commercials and half-time show's audio - just fine!


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Gary Press_
> *Watching the game OTA no audio or video drop outs.
> 
> 
> Only problem is the very low audio for the announcers via 5.1 -
> 
> almost sounds as if their microphones were out of phase.
> 
> Commercials and half-time show's audio - just fine!*



I'm assuming you mean pre-game show's audio, since there are still about 30 seconds of game time until halftime.


I'm watching it on 705 on my SA8000HD and have had unusually few dropouts.

-JMP


----------



## randymac88

Disappointing - problem seems to be isolated, and it's still 100% unwatchable. Oh well!


----------



## robbie06

Anyone using DVICO's FusionHDTV 3 Gold Qam? If so, could you post which Hif Def channels you're currently receiving. I'm currently receiving the following channels: CBS, NBC, FOX, ABC, PBS, TNT, and Discovery HD.


----------



## QMAN71

Those of you with the SA8000HD DVR might be interested to know that the problems people are having with this STB in NYC made the front page of slashdot today:
Link to article


----------



## vruiz

I need some help from people that have the SA 3250HD box in TWC systems with Passport software. I'm having problems displaying and recording the local broadcast HD channels on my DVHS decks (JVC 30000 and Mits 2000).


I am able to view and record HBO, Showtime, Discovery, and TNT. I am unable to view or record CBS, NBC, FOX, ABC, or PBS. All I get on those channels is a gray screen via Firewire, although they are fully viewable via the component connection. At first I thought it was the EPN/CCI mismatch mentioned in this thread , but if it was that I wouldn't be able to see Discovery and TNT (which are also flagged "copy freely"), wouldn't I? It doesn't make sense.


I'd like to be able to tell TWC what to look for but this one has me stumped. If I were only able to see HBO and Showtime then the EPN/CCI mismatch would make sense, but now I don't know.


What Passport version are the people that are able to record with the 3250HD using? Mine is 3.3 Build 17. I talked to a TWC engineer that told me build 23 was released to the systems months ago and it was supposed to fix these problems, but TWCNYC claims build 17 is the latest build and they don't know anything about build 23. Is anyone out there using Passport 3.3 build 23 and does it fix these problems?


I'm calling Bob Watson at TWCNYC on Monday and I'd like to have something to tell him. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## LawrenceB

I agree the 8000-HD sucks. Mine is prone to horrible dropouts, shows that are listed as recored but aren't and a truly idiotic interface, much worse than Tivo or Replay. Not even a lousy search engine!


That said...being able to record two different shows in HD simultaneously rocks.


----------



## rkunces

bro cablevision doesn't even offfer the 8000 HD. just be lucky for what you have cuz if you go just outside the city cablevision doesn't offer crap for hdtv.


All of you TWC folks stop bitching!!! just imagine what its like to be a cablevision subscriber


----------



## LawrenceB

Hey at least you get ESPN and HDNet...


----------



## LL3HD

...and MSG HD, and FOXSports HD, and Starzz HD, and Cinemax HD, and The Movie Channel HD, and Bravo HD


----------



## LL3HD

Yankees HD tonight baby!!!!!!!


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LL3HD_
> *Yankees HD tonight baby!!!!!!!*



I've had HD service from TWC since March 2003. During the two baseball seasons, I've watched dozens of Mets games which were also being broadcast in HD, just not on TWC.


Tonight is the first time a Major League Baseball game is being carried by TWC in HD. Disgraceful...

-JMP


----------



## LL3HD

JMP,

Yes, it is a shame that we haven't had any HD baseball.

Geeze, I've been suffering for 4 seasons with HD cowhide envy.


But!


All is forgotten (not necessarily forgiven), with tonight's Bosox Yanks telecast. Can't wait. It will be my first HD baseball game.










Larry


----------



## DjPiLL

For some reason..... whenever I turn off my 8000HD now.... when I turn it back on my stretch settings for 16:9 get reset and I get grey side bars.


I go into settings... and it shows that 16:9 and stretch is already set up... but when I hit OK... it stretches the picture.


Then I turn off the box... turn it back on... and i am back to grey sidebars. Gotta go into the setup again... I see that 16:9 and stretch is indeed slected so I just hit OK... and it then stretches the picture.


----------



## almazza

speaking of baseball in HD:

http://www.ny1.com/ny/TopStories/Sub...entintid=44178 


Would be nice if YES would follow.


----------



## Lionel Hutz

Atleast Mets fans have SOMETHING to cheer about.


----------



## jmp_nyc

Sure we'll get the Mets in HD, but not until 2006. Their games have been broadcast in HD for a while now, but we have yet to see a single one...

-JMP


----------



## DjPiLL

We will probably get WB11-HD sooner than 2006 anyways.... hopefully.


----------



## LawrenceB

I just noticed we have TNT-HD. When did that happen?


----------



## DjPiLL




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LawrenceB_
> *I just noticed we have TNT-HD. When did that happen?*



October 8th. Not bad IMO. Watched NASCAR over the weekend and that was OK. Could have been sharper... but still better than SD.


November 1st we get ESPN, INHD, INHD2, HDNET, HDNET Movies. Can't wait.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DjPiLL_
> *November 1st we get ESPN, INHD, INHD2, HDNET, HDNET Movies. Can't wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nov. 4, I believe.


----------



## LawrenceB

Wow, all that in a few weeks? I'm excited but will believe it when I see it...now if I could only get rid of all the horrible dropouts.


----------



## gregeas

I noticed that the Atlanta-Houston game last night was HD. Looking forward to tonight's game. The tension!


----------



## LL3HD

No it wasn't. That was that Fox Wide Screen 480 crap.


Tonight's the first Fox HD baseball. So if you thought that looked good-- wait 'till tonight!!


----------



## LawrenceB

Horrible dropouts on Fox-HD during the game now. Anyone else? It's unwatchable here. Every other channel works fine. Just my luck. Screwed by TWC again...


----------



## marcos_p

Remarkably, I am not getting any audio dropouts on FOX-HD now. I'm in Queens.

Is it fair to say that these audio drop outs are dependent on the channel, time and the neighborhood which one is in?


----------



## bigd86




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LawrenceB_
> *Horrible dropouts on Fox-HD during the game now. Anyone else? It's unwatchable here. Every other channel works fine. Just my luck. Screwed by TWC again...*



Had some sound dropouts at the start, but now, it is fine-although the picture is clearly (or should I say LESS clearly







) softer on the 8000HD than the Pioneer box.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LawrenceB_
> *Horrible dropouts on Fox-HD during the game now. Anyone else? It's unwatchable here. Every other channel works fine. Just my luck. Screwed by TWC again...*



No audio dropouts on Fox-HD tonight in lower Manhattan. The technique that usually works for me is to hit the Instant Replay button once at the start of a program, forcing the 8000HD to display the rest of the program from the buffer instead of the live signal. I don't know why that works, but, for me, at least, it does.


Pretty good picture, too -- I can see the fingerprints on the batters' helmets.


----------



## curls

almost 10pm and the game on fox hd has looked amazing... in the Lower East Side


6-0 GO YANKS!!!


----------



## almazza

No real audio dropouts here in Queens either.


----------



## kilmar

Had a couple of seconds of dropout near the end in Queens. Nothing worth noting. Otherwise, it was almost glitch-free


----------



## shiffy

Once again, my FOX-HD did not work last night (it never has even though other HD stations do). Based on a post I read in one forum or another, I tried installing a signal booster (after the game -- I didn't want to start messing with things while it was going on) and it started working. Checked again this morning and it was still fine. TW rep who came when I first complained of problem (which was the first day with the SA8000HD) said the signal strength was excellent. This obviously is not a cure for all the problems out there, but if you're having difficulty with one particular channel, it may be worth a shot. It improved things significantly for me. There seems to be an audio drop here and there, but at least I get all the HD channels now.


----------



## TAGLIA

I have had sporadic reception problems with HD, especially 705. I am in Woodside. I noticed if I tighten the cable connections on my splitter every so often, the signal is better. I think I have a bad connection on the incoming feed, but there's not much I can do about it. Adding a booster didn't clear the signal any more than tinkering with the splitter. I can tell when the signal is really good, I get Dolby Digital surround instead of Prologic on my receiver on the HD channels.


----------



## ice9pine

I have read a ton of posts on this so I apologize if I am re-hashing, but I am still a little confused about the stretch mode on the HD DVR.


Is it not possible to pass the SD signal to my TV and let my Panny Plasma stretch the 4:3 pic as opposed to using the stretch on the box?


The Panny has a sick "Just" mode that doesn't create as many large tiny people as most stretch modes do...the goal here is to not have any pillars on the sides during 4:3 television


Any help is appreciated...I really want the HD DVR - this is the only thing holding me back - I assume the DVI being enabled would help this out, but I am not a patient man










PS - I have the SA8000 now and all the audio dropouts and picture freezing is happening with that product now for the past month or so as well (otherwise that would be a deciding factor for me too with the HD box)


thanks


----------



## SRFast




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ice9pine_ *
> 
> PS - I have the SA8000 now and all the audio dropouts and picture freezing is happening with that product now for the past month or so as well (otherwise that would be a deciding factor for me too with the HD box)
> 
> 
> thanks*



Don't bother to upgrade to the SA 8000HD based on this. They are experiencing the same video & audio issues.


Hope this helps...JL


----------



## shiffy




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ice9pine_
> *I have read a ton of posts on this so I apologize if I am re-hashing, but I am still a little confused about the stretch mode on the HD DVR.
> 
> 
> Is it not possible to pass the SD signal to my TV and let my Panny Plasma stretch the 4:3 pic as opposed to using the stretch on the box?
> 
> 
> The Panny has a sick "Just" mode that doesn't create as many large tiny people as most stretch modes do...the goal here is to not have any pillars on the sides during 4:3 television
> 
> 
> Any help is appreciated...I really want the HD DVR - this is the only thing holding me back - I assume the DVI being enabled would help this out, but I am not a patient man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS - I have the SA8000 now and all the audio dropouts and picture freezing is happening with that product now for the past month or so as well (otherwise that would be a deciding factor for me too with the HD box)
> 
> 
> thanks*



You can set the HD DVR to send a 4:3 picture to your monitor with the sidebars and let your tv do the stretching, if it can. However, depending on your tv and the output signals you choose (480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i), your tv may not be able to stretch the material. You need to check which signals your tv can stretch. If, for example, your tv can stretch 480p, but not 720p or 1080i, then you should be able to stretch 4:3 shows from SD channels (which will be upconverted from 480i to 480p), but will not be able to stretch 4:3 material from the HD channels unless you don't watch those channels in HD (unless you reset the output source to only 480p each time you watched such a program, a minor pain - it takes about 10 secs through the remote).


----------



## SRFast

TNT-HD/Ch 710 was added on Friday 10/08/2004, but it still does not exist on my SA CableCard. I can access 710 on my SA 8000HD STB so I know it is available. I've spoken to the TWC-NYC CC programmer and she cannot understand why I don't have it. She says she has not received any complaints from the 20 or so "Manhattan" CC users so they must have 710. I live in Queens, but this should not make any difference. She has been working with me since 10/11 to resolve this, but without success.


Question: Regardless of location, does anyone using a CC on the TWC-NYC system have TNT-HD? Have you added or received any new channels since the install of your CC? I am concerned that I will not be able to receive the new HD tier on the CC when it is offered in Nov.


TIA...JL


----------



## ice9pine

My TV can't stretch 480p but it can stretch 480i - is there any way to set the SD material to output in 480i and the HD material to 480p with the SA8000HD?


Thanks for the quick response Shiffy


----------



## anthonymoody

Jeez 20 people with cablecard here so far? Man oh man. Sorry to hear about the TNT issue JL. Please keep us posted....


TM


PS - I feel like I lost a year of my life last night. LETS go YANKEES!!!!!


----------



## shiffy




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ice9pine_
> *My TV can't stretch 480p but it can stretch 480i - is there any way to set the SD material to output in 480i and the HD material to 480p with the SA8000HD?
> 
> 
> Thanks for the quick response Shiffy*



No problem. I don't think you can set it up (with the current version of the software at least) so that it will automatically sends out a 480i signal with the SD channels and a different signal for the HD ones. (I haven't experimented to see if this is possible though -- maybe someone else knows how). You can change the signal output manually at any time through the remote in a few steps. As far as I know, you'd have to do it each time you switched between an SD and HD source.


----------



## curls

Anyone have any updates on when TWC plans on adding more channels? Not sure who decided TNT over ESPN...


----------



## HDntheCity

hey curls


i think you missed the post announcing TWCNYC adding an HD tier on 11/4( that's the target date anyway ). that is when they're adding ESPN-HD--plus INHD1 & 2 and HDnet & HDnet Movies. free for one month then $8.95/mo. starting in Dec. probably NOT on their website yet.


jim


----------



## ensyed

Is there a delay in getting the SA8000HD DVR boxes these days. My apt is about to get DTV from TWC in 2 weeks (bldg being wired as we speak.

Do you think I should request the HD DVR now? Is there a delay or its OK to call in 2 weeks?


I have lived without any kind of DVR for 3 mths since I moved. Cant tell you how hard it has been after having it for the past 3 years.


Thanks


----------



## mabrym

Is there definite confirmation that ESPN willl be part of that $8.95? It doesn't make sense to me, we get ESPN as part of our regular lineup, we're not charged extra for other HD channels that we get in SD.


----------



## anthonymoody

Confirmed according to the weather channel scrawl....


TM


----------



## drew138

TWC NYC has plenty of HD DVR's. I got mine about two weeks ago and they had a major stack of them set up behing the counter to hand out. There didn't seem to be any urgency around lack of supply.... YMMV


The sudden pauses and hard stops on the SA8000 DVR are NOT present on the HD-DVR. All is ok on the HD-DVR, except for the multitude of documented quirks, bugs, audio dropouts via spdif/coax, and peridoc HD pixelation










As much as I hate the quirks, the HD-DVR is great. Can't wait for the HD8300.


Drew


----------



## Manatus

I see this morning that TWCNYC installed updated software on my SA8000HD overnight:


Passport Echo 1.5.159

Power TV 6.4.11.1sp


----------



## timewaster

Cool. I'll have to check to see If i got the updated.

I've noticed the past few days, they've fixed a bunch of problems ...


1. I get a lot less pixilations

2. I no longer get dumped to the live buffer whenever it starts/stops recording something.

3. My DVR no longer switches randomly to SD by itself.


These fixes were on the old version 1.5.15, so maybe they fixed it on the server side.

Looks like we are seeing some progress.


----------



## bigd86

And, they *also* upgraded the 8000-so far this morning, no random freezes and no pixilization!!!!


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Manatus_
> *I see this morning that TWCNYC installed updated software on my SA8000HD overnight:
> 
> 
> Passport Echo 1.5.159
> 
> Power TV 6.4.11.1sp*



I assume that the update happened here in North Queens too.


Strange occurrence on my system this morning. The only channels coming in were the HDs. Nothing but the 700s. Never had that happen before. After about 15 minutes NY1 kicked in-- and the rest. Maybe this was part of the upgrade, or update process?


Larry


----------



## randymac88

Anyone check the status of the DVI port on the HD-DVR lately? Last I checked it was not working, but perhaps with this new update?


----------



## timewaster

I doubt it.

some people in California have had this version for the past few days.

They say the DVI is still not working.


----------



## svolman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drew138_
> *TWC NYC has plenty of HD DVR's. I got mine about two weeks ago and they had a major stack of them set up behing the counter to hand out. There didn't seem to be any urgency around lack of supply.... YMMV
> 
> 
> The sudden pauses and hard stops on the SA8000 DVR are NOT present on the HD-DVR. All is ok on the HD-DVR, except for the multitude of documented quirks, bugs, audio dropouts via spdif/coax, and peridoc HD pixelation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As much as I hate the quirks, the HD-DVR is great. Can't wait for the HD8300.
> 
> 
> Drew*



When is do you think HD8300 will be released? And what are the expected features?


Thanks


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by svolman_
> *When is do you think HD8300 will be released? And what are the expected features?
> 
> 
> Thanks*



They're now available in some TWC markets outside NYC. See this thread . As for their features, some have or may someday have "multiroom" capabilities, and there are reports about improved PQ, working HDMI outputs (with some compatiblity issues), and the ability to simultaneously output HD and SD signals.


----------



## gregeas

I went through that thread on the 8300. Sounds like the box we want: HDMI, sharper picture, faster processor. From what I gather, the 8000HD is a stopgap solution until TW sorts out the HDMI handshake issues.


My main complaint about the 8000HD is that the picture isn't as good as the one via the Pioneer and SA HD boxes. But time shifting the Yankees-Redsocks in HD is sweet...


----------



## jasonDono

I'm starting to freak out. I have 20 people coming over tonight to watch the Yankee game in HD and Fox is a total mess right now. The worst that it has ever been. Is everybody else having the same problem?


----------



## jasonDono

It's been perfect since the Astro game started.


----------



## randymac88

Jason, I'm right there with you man. This happened to me last weekend with the Giants game.


I turned my TV on a few minutes ago and Fox was a total mess, as you describe. Then, I changed the channel, only to realize that the box was giving me NO SOUND. That's a new one.


So I re-booted, and now its fixed bud. Crystal clear. Pull the plug from the wall, and give it a few seconds, and then let it re-boot.


----------



## hobbes382

Just wondering if you guys have found antennaweb.org to be accurate and up-to-date on its prediction of channels you can receive at your location.


I'm about 45 miles outside NYC, with a big aerial on my roof, and antennaweb.org says I won't get anything out of there. I recieve all the analog stuff no problem.


I am on the verge of ordering a Toshiba52HMX84, and really hope to pick up high def stuff OTA from NYC. By the way, I'm in the Ridgefield/Danbury CT area.


What is your experience? Do I have a chance or not?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by hobbes382_
> *Just wondering if you guys have found antennaweb.org to be accurate and up-to-date on its prediction of channels you can receive at your location.
> 
> 
> I'm about 45 miles outside NYC, with a big aerial on my roof, and antennaweb.org says I won't get anything out of there. I recieve all the analog stuff no problem.
> 
> 
> I am on the verge of ordering a Toshiba52HMX84, and really hope to pick up high def stuff OTA from NYC. By the way, I'm in the Ridgefield/Danbury CT area.
> 
> 
> What is your experience? Do I have a chance or not?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.*



Antennaweb is, at best, a crude tool. Most of NYC's HD stations are still (post 9/11) broadcasting at reduced power from less-than-optimal locations; this situation may improve within the next month or so. This TWCNYC thread, though, isn't a good forum for this inquiry. Try this thread instead: New York, NY Metro OTA ONLY .


----------



## shk718

have any of you guys had this : i come home my box is off (i never turn it off) i turn it on - everything works find - except for the "list" button (listing my recorded shows) it says "this function not working at this time press "a" to reboot" i press "a" and nothing happens - i need to pull the plug and reboot to make it work


----------



## marcos_p

I have had the HD DVR for about 4-5 weeks and I have never had this happen. I also leave my 8000HD powered on all the time.


----------



## jasonDono

705 was messed up again this morning, then the sound went out on all channels. I rebooted and everything is working now. Very annoying.


What's up with the sound on the Fox Yankee broadcasts? There is an annoying hum and the vollume of the announcers is low. I have to boost the center channel to be able to hear them. It was happening on both 705 and 5.


----------



## EricScott

So v.159 of Passport on the 8000HD appears to have fixed a lot of the buffer bugs that I had in v.151. Most importantly, I can consistently watch shows that are currently recording from the beginning, even if they exceed the HD buffer.


I did, however encounter a new problem. I was watching a recorded show and paused for a while until the screen saver came on. When I restarted the recording from the pause point, the output format changed to 480i (previously it was 720p in HD mode). I realized the box must be in SD mode b/c all channels were coming in at 480i (including HD channels). I tried Ch+/Vol- to switch it to HD mode and it took a few tries but eventually worked. Hopefully this won't happen every time the screen saver comes on.


----------



## Lionel Hutz




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jasonDono_
> *705 was messed up again this morning, then the sound went out on all channels. I rebooted and everything is working now. Very annoying.
> 
> 
> What's up with the sound on the Fox Yankee broadcasts? There is an annoying hum and the vollume of the announcers is low. I have to boost the center channel to be able to hear them. It was happening on both 705 and 5.*



Jason --


I noted the same problem with Yankees broadcast. I thought my speakers were getting some sort of feedback, but the annoying hum went away as soon as I changed the channel.


----------



## curls

hey guys with the HD recorder,


question for you... do you know if the DVI connection on the box works? i'm all out of component connections and would love a PVR but only if i can use DVI.


as always, thanks for any feedback.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by curls_
> *do you know if the DVI connection on the box works? i'm all out of component connections and would love a PVR but only if i can use DVI.
> 
> *



The DVI output on the 8000HDs distributed by TWCNYC has not been activated. There are rumors of a software upgrade to change that, but this box has been in use in TWC systems for almost a year, and SA/TWC are already introducing the 8000HD's successor in some markets. I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## LL3HD

This past weekend my SA 8000 HD DVR "crashed" close to a dozen times.


It would completely freeze up. Simple re booting, (when I could), gave me the stupid screen telling me yadda yaddayou're screwed. I spent a lot of time hard booting-- unplugging the unit for a while and then re plugging.


Just when things seemed to be fine it would happen again. Sometimes it occurred while I was recording one channel while watching another. It always happens when I recorded two channels at once.


I even deleted as much as possible from the hard drive just in case I was near the max- but I only had, at the most, about 6 hours of HD and about 12 hours of SD on the hard drive. It if it wasn't for my OTA antenna, I would've missed most of the games this weekend.


Last night after the Yankees game, I mean this morning, I unplugged the unit and let it sit that way for several hours. I'll see what happens tonight but there is no reason for optimism. I'm about to call the CSR line and demand some retributions.


As wonderful as the HD recordings can be, these frustrations now out weigh any positives.



Larry


----------



## drew138

My HD DVR is starting to cut off several minutes of programing at the end of the show that I record. I recorded Deperate Housewifes last night on ABC in HD and missed the last 2 minutes (as an aside, if anyone can tell me what happened in the last 2 minutes, thanks) and I also recorded Dead Like Me and lost about 15 minutes of the show near the end.










This only started happening in the past 3 days or so.


Drew


----------



## drew138

In other non-HD DVR news.... there was an article written up about the SA8000 DVR issues..... the author was also affected hence his keen interest in the issue. Maybe we should get this guy an HD-DVR to see if he'll write an article and maybe we'll see some fixes....


It's interesting that he noted the TV Guide logo on the IPG screen. I noticed that a few weeks ago and it is a little annoying. I was surprised no-one else noticed it. Article below:


Drew


-------------

Time Warner: DVR Glitch Fixed

By Steve Donohue

879 words

15 October 2004

Multichannel News

NO

Volume 00, Issue 00

English

© 2004, Multichannel News, Reed Business Information, a division of Reed Elsevier, Inc. All Rights Reserved

Officials at Time Warner Cable and two technology suppliers had to scramble the past two weeks to fix a bug causing the picture on the TV screens of many digital-video-recorder users to freeze.

The glitch -- which Time Warner said affected subscribers with Scientific-Atlanta Inc. 8000-level DVRs running the Passport Echo interactive program guide from Pioneer Digital Technologies -- generated a backlash for the burgeoning DVR service in New York City, the MSO's largest division.

It afflicted an unknown number of customers in New York and some other undisclosed markets.

Officials at Time Warner, S-A and Pioneer had not resolved the issue by Thursday, but Time Warner spokesman Keith Cocozza said in an e-mail Friday that the glitch had been repaired.

After saying that it received dozens of complaints from viewers, major New York broadcaster WNBC-TV ran a segment Oct. 8 in which one anchor intoned, Don't give up your VCR just yet.

The station quoted one subscriber in the report who said, I call the company [Time Warner], they tell me to pull the plug and try again, and the same thing happens over and over again. So I get frustrated and just don't use it. I have my old faithful VCR.

Cocozza said the DVR glitch occurred after Time Warner recently delivered some enhancements to the DVR's IPG software via a download to the set-tops. He declined to detail what changes were made to the IPG.

Cocozza confirmed that Time Warner recently downloaded a TV Guide graphic that was added to the bottom of the screen of its IPGs, but he said the download of the TV Guide logo does not necessarily relate to the downloads that affected DVR users.

As part of an agreement Time Warner struck with Gemstar-TV Guide International Inc. last year, the MSO agreed to add a TV Guide logo to its IPGs nationwide.

The DVR glitch only occurred in Time Warner divisions configured with S-A DVRs and the Pioneer Passport IPG.

Cocozza wouldn't name which systems other than New York were affected by the glitch nor quantify how many customers were affected.

The exact cause of the DVR problem remains unclear. S-A officials maintained that there is nothing wrong with the dual-tuner DVR, Pioneer insisted that the problem wasn't with its Passport IPG and Time Warner officials wouldn't detail what went wrong during the software-code download.

Time Warner reportedly did not tell S-A what was sent to the vendor's set-tops during the download. We weren't informed specifically what the software download was for, what features they were looking to enhance, S-A spokeswoman Sara Stutzenstein said.

Not all DVR customers on the affected systems were hit by the glitch.

Cocozza said subscriber location and usage patterns were factors that led to some subscribers experiencing intermittent picture freeze, such as watching a channel while recording it.

The glitch also affected this reporter, a Time Warner New York DVR subscriber who found that the picture tended to freeze during the past two weeks while two programs were being recorded at the same time on the DVR.

Time Warner New York subscriber Ronnie Wroth, who has had an S-A DVR for about one year, said he exchanged the DVR at a Time Warner service center about three weeks ago after he experienced picture freeze and problems with the picture breaking up. Wroth, who lives in Queens, N.Y., said problems continued to occur after he replaced the DVR.

Wroth had an EchoStar Communications Corp. Dish Network DVR before getting his S-A DVR from Time Warner last year, and he said he might return to satellite if he continues to have problems. For a while, I thought cable was better, until this happened, he added.

The DVR glitch has forced officials from Pioneer and S-A -- rivals in the set-top and IPG sectors -- to work together on a solution to fix the bug.

We worked very closely with Time Warner Cable and S-A once the issues came to everyone's attention, Pioneer senior vice president Neil Jones said in an e-mail. The issue was identified, S-A made changes to their software, we have combined their software with our software, which seems to have resolved the issues. Jones declined a phone interview.

Stutzenstein said S-A has shipped 1.5 million DVRs to date, and that other DVR customers -- including Comcast Corp., Charter Communications Inc. and Cox Communications Inc. -- haven't reported problems similar to Time Warner's.

Executives at S-A rival Motorola Inc. said the DVR glitch hasn't resulted in increased orders for Motorola's DVR set-tops.

Motorola has shipped about 500,000 DVRs, including single- and dual-tuner models, to date, and MSO customers haven't reported problems with the picture freezing, Motorola director of strategic marketing Bernadette Vernon said.

We have not heard of any issues. We've just been hearing real good feedback, she added.

Some satellite-TV subscribers interviewed this week said they have experienced occasional problems with the picture freezing up on Dish Network DVRs and TiVo Inc.-branded DirecTV Inc. receivers.


----------



## EricScott

Interesting article. It would be nice if TW moved as quickly to implement other improvements.


I noticed the TV Guide logo when 151 was downloaded and that coincided with all of the problems - just as the article says. I remember when Tivo had to push a software download about a year ago to include the stupid TV Guide logo as part of a lawsuit settlement with Gemstar.


Seems like Gemstar has nothing better to do than sue all of their customer to have their logo displayed.


----------



## anthonymoody

Is it me or do extra inning losses in HD suck?


TM


----------



## wreckhog

Am a new TWCNYC customer in upper Manhattan. Had DTV for about a week. Just ordered an low-end semi-HDTV display (Benq Q150a, supports 480p, 720p, 1080i, no idea what resolution the native output is but it is an XGA 1024x768 computer monitor also) for the bedroom as an upgrade to the Sony Watchman that is currently hooked up. Hasn't arrived yet. Decided to get an HDTV converter from TWC since it was a no charge enhancement. Went to 23rd street yesterday and exchanged my SA 3250 (non-HD) for an HDTV converter. 6 numbers ahead of me, about a 15 minute wait. They gave me a 3100HD. Since I don't have my HDTV yet, there really isn't any difference so far.


Have Coax cable -> 3100HD -> Coax cable -> Tivo Series 2 -> RCA + audio -> Sony Watchman


Switched to channel 701. Black screen. As confirmed in this thread, that is the result of no SD output from the 3100HD when watching an HD channel. Need to get a converter that supports this.


Intend to have the following 2 paths set up concurrently. (Coax cable -> converter, even though written 3 times, is just one connection, it splits after that)



Path 1) Coax cable -> converter->Coax->Tivo S2->S-Video + audio->Benq


Video Path 2) Coax cable -> converter->RGB->Benq


Audio Path 2) Coax cable -> converter->audio->aux input of Bose Wave clock radio



That would allow me to use my Tivo (95%+ of the time) as I always have, while only occasionally watching HDTV in real time, with no cable swapping needed after initial setup.


Skimming this 100+ page thread, it seemed like the Pioneer HDTV converter was the solution. Don't want 8000HD, since I like my TIVO and the 8000HD's capacity is far less than my upgraded Tivo's. Called TWCNYC. They said that they have not been offering Pioneer equipment for about a month.


Question: What converter suits my needs that is currently available? How do I know that 23rd street (or any other Man/Bklyn/Queens TWC payment center, all equally inconvenient), is likely to have it when I go there? Was the TWC phone rep incorrect about the availability of the Pioneer converter? Would the 3250HD suit my needs.


PS, I also have a cable modem (Roadrunner) and a 3250 (no HD) split off the same coax cable. Two upgraded Tivos (350+ hours each) on a wired LAN. Budget and space are limited.


Thanks.....


----------



## timewaster

wreckdog,


why are you switching from the 3250 to the 3100?

I believe both the 3250 and 3100 are HD boxes. The 3250 is a new model and supposed to be much better than the 3100.


----------



## wreckhog

The 3250 that I currently have is the non-HD version. I believe that TWCNYC may have the HD version available.


----------



## jergans




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by anthonymoody_
> *Is it me or do extra inning losses in HD suck?
> 
> 
> TM*



Extra inning YANKEE losses are great in HD. (taking shelter from the flames headed in my direction)


Let's see if Lieber continues his Greg Maddux (mid-90s edition) impersonation, or if he turns into a pumpkin.


----------



## anthonymoody

Or if Schilling can keep his tendons in place....


TM


PS - I'm too tired to flame you


----------



## cybertec




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Manatus_
> *Nov. 4, I believe.*



yes, for the lovely price of $9.95 a month, they will give it to us for 1 month free, then will start charging for the additional HD chanels, it's up to you if you want to keep them.


----------



## cybertec




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dkan24_
> *I'll weigh in after 2 hours of TNT-HD. It sucks. Stretched SD? Edited movies?
> 
> 
> If it wasn't for NBA basketball, I would be very upset at this misuse of bandwidth. I really have to wonder why they would create this channel to show stretched SD. I wonder if anyone with an HD set is fooled?*



i was thinking the same thing, was not fooled for a minute, streched SD iswhat I see.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by cybertec_
> *i was thinking the same thing, was not fooled for a minute, streched SD iswhat I see.*



As a fan of _L&O_, I was looking forward to TNT-HD's arrival, since NBC has been broadcasting the program in HD for several years. TNT-HD, though, is showing even those episodes as upscaled SD. Were they too cheap to buy rights to the HD versions or just don't think anyone will notice or care?


----------



## riptorn

anyone else getting weird jumps on the yankees game?


----------



## LisaM

Definitely....it happened in one of the previous games too.


----------



## bigd86




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by riptorn_
> *anyone else getting weird jumps on the yankees game?*



As per the game thread, it's happening all over the country.


----------



## SRFast

I returned home Monday evening and turned on my Mits+CC and the following message was displayed: "An upgrade from cable operator is in progress. Channels can not be changed." The CC is not accessible during this upgrade. I have an SA 8000HD connected to another input, so I am able to watch TWC.


Update #1:

It has been 12 hours since I noticed the upgrade going on and there is no end in sight. If the upgrade is still going on when I check later, I will pull the CC. I've called TWC for a service appointment.


Update #2:

Spoke to the TWC CC programmer and she said if the upgrade is still going on when I return home, the card will need to be replaced. I told her about my scheduled service call and to ensure the tech brings the correct part.


Anyone else experiencing this upgrade or have it complete successfully?


TIA...JL


----------



## anthonymoody

Hey JL,


Those mits sets have a firewire out right? Are you able to pipe the picture out of the set via FW into a d-vhs machine for recording HD?


TM


----------



## jasonDono

I'm getting a plasma for the bedroom today, and I'm going to get a non DVR HD box from TW. Which should I ask for? Which have DVI?


Thanks.

Jason


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jasonDono_
> *I'm getting a plasma for the bedroom today, and I'm going to get a non DVR HD box from TW. Which should I ask for? Which have DVI?
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Jason*



Ask for either the Pioneer 3510HD (if it's still available) or the SA3250HD. Both have DVI.


----------



## Bassman134




> Quote:
> As a fan of L&O, I was looking forward to TNT-HD's arrival, since NBC has been broadcasting the program in HD for several years. TNT-HD, though, is showing even those episodes as upscaled SD. Were they too cheap to buy rights to the HD versions or just don't think anyone will notice or care?



I may be crazy, but I was surfing around the other day, and I could swear the L&O on TNT-HD was NOT strecthed, but was in WS. I also recognized it as a newer episode. Could it be that since most of the reruns on TNT are old and that there is no way to show them in WS because they were produced for 4:3?


----------



## greenail

do all the twc nyc boxes not have volume control on the dolby digital output? i have a 3100hd and the cable remote has no influence on my volume. this just adds an extra remote that i need to use (now need 3 to watch tv)


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Bassman134_
> *I may be crazy, but I was surfing around the other day, and I could swear the L&O on TNT-HD was NOT strecthed, but was in WS. I also recognized it as a newer episode. Could it be that since most of the reruns on TNT are old and that there is no way to show them in WS because they were produced for 4:3?*



The _L&O_ rerun being shown by on TNT-HD at 8:00 this evening was first broadcast by NBC, in HD, on January 7, 2004. The TNT-HD version is definitely upscaled and zoomed or stretched or some nasty combination of the two (chopped off heads, bloated faces and torsos, etc.).


----------



## fredfa

I don't know iof this has been posted here before, (I would assume it has) but in case it hasn't, according to Mediaweek.com:

*Time Warner Adds HD Channels in N.Y.*

By Megan Larson October 20, 2004


Time Warner Cable in New York expanded its high-definition services and is currently offering several new channels, including HBO HD, Discovery HD Theater, PBS HD and ABC HD.

*Beginning Nov. 4, TWC in New York is launching HDNet and ESPN HD on its high-definition tier, which is $8.95 per month.*


The cable operator is also offering a package of the HD tier and an HD Personal Video Recorder for $15 per month.


----------



## LisaM

At about 1:15 a.m. last night, my cable boxes shut off spontaneously. The non-HD digital box had numbers flashing on the front before it finally settled back on the clock setting. The HD boxes (Pioneer) both shut off as well but didn't go through any apparent machinations. Anyone else experience this? Was there some sort of an update during the night?


----------



## oprig

My 8000HD box has been behaving strangely the last few days.


1. While recoding one HD channel and watching another, the box would freeze with a grey screen on all channels. It required a cold reset.


2. Pressed the list button this morning and a message appeared something along the lines of the hard drive had some errors. A couple of cold resets and still not working.


Tech visit scheduled for Friday 29 October.


----------



## jergans




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LisaM_
> *At about 1:15 a.m. last night, my cable boxes shut off spontaneously. The non-HD digital box had numbers flashing on the front before it finally settled back on the clock setting. The HD boxes (Pioneer) both shut off as well but didn't go through any apparent machinations. Anyone else experience this? Was there some sort of an update during the night?*



I had the same thing happen. Figured it was an update.


----------



## LawrenceB

I get the "all grey" screen too. Once every few days. Have to reboot. I also get system crashes when trying to fast-forward through recorded material. Happens twice a week or so. And, of course, the constant audio dropouts which cause my 5.1 receiver to puke very loudly when trying to reset to the proper input type. As much as I love the HD-DVR it's a pertty annoying list of problems to deal with every day.


----------



## Lionel Hutz




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LisaM_
> *At about 1:15 a.m. last night, my cable boxes shut off spontaneously. The non-HD digital box had numbers flashing on the front before it finally settled back on the clock setting. The HD boxes (Pioneer) both shut off as well but didn't go through any apparent machinations. Anyone else experience this? Was there some sort of an update during the night?*



Lisa--


I had the same thing last night on my non-HD box,


----------



## jasonDono

Just picked up a Pioneer 3510HD for our new bedroom plasma. I made the mistake of first doing an A/B with the 8000HD. The picture on the Pioneer is much sharper than the 8000HD. I really wish I hadn't done it. Now I will forever be disappointed with the picture on my main display.


Thanks, Manatus, for the info on which box to pick up.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by oprig_
> *My 8000HD box has been behaving strangely the last few days.
> 
> 
> 1. While recoding one HD channel and watching another, the box would freeze with a grey screen on all channels. It required a cold reset.
> 
> 
> 2. Pressed the list button this morning and a message appeared something along the lines of the hard drive had some errors. A couple of cold resets and still not working.
> 
> 
> Tech visit scheduled for Friday 29 October.*




Regarding the hard drive.


The only way I am able to get the "list" feature to function properly is to unplug the box for a couple of minutes. Re booting has become a many time a day ritual for me.



Regarding the gray frozen screen, or, the art of switching channels.


When I try to change the channel, regardless now whether I'm recording or not, I get the frozen gray screen. I used to have to re boot to correct this. Now, the solution is, say you're watching 705 and you want to switch to channel 11. The way I have to do it is, first enter channel 11 and watch the frozen gray screen appear. Now that I'm locked into this-- gray limbo parallel digital nightmare universe -- I hit the channel up button to 12 and then the down button back to 11. This works.


The secret is, when you see the gray frozen screen, just channel up and then back down.


How pathetic is that?


I scheduled my TW tech visit for Friday afternoon too. This is the second house call concerning the SA 8000 HD DVR. Nothing will be accomplished by the TW techy, that I'm sure of, but at least I'll get out of work early and start my weekend early.



Larry


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LisaM_
> *At about 1:15 a.m. last night, my cable boxes shut off spontaneously. The non-HD digital box had numbers flashing on the front before it finally settled back on the clock setting. The HD boxes (Pioneer) both shut off as well but didn't go through any apparent machinations. Anyone else experience this? Was there some sort of an update during the night?*



I experienced the same reboot last night on my 8000HD at 1:15AM, and again at exactly 2AM. It did not download any updates to the OS or passport application.


Time Warner must've scheduled some sort of system-wide reboot.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by fredfa_
> *I don't know iof this has been posted here before, (I would assume it has) but in case it hasn't, according to Mediaweek.com:
> 
> 
> Time Warner Adds HD Channels in N.Y.
> 
> By Megan Larson October 20, 2004
> 
> 
> Time Warner Cable in New York expanded its high-definition services and is currently offering several new channels, including HBO HD, Discovery HD Theater, PBS HD and ABC HD.
> 
> Beginning Nov. 4, TWC in New York is launching HDNet and ESPN HD on its high-definition tier, which is $8.95 per month.
> 
> 
> The cable operator is also offering a package of the HD tier and an HD Personal Video Recorder for $15 per month.*



This last part is good news for those of us who are already paying $9.95 for the DVR, making the cost of the HD package only $5 above the HD DVR price.


----------



## LawrenceB

Which would be great if they can get it all working properly. So far they haven't. We pay more and get bad equipment...hmmm. Welcome to the bleeding edge.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LawrenceB_
> *Which would be great if they can get it all working properly. So far they haven't. We pay more and get bad equipment...hmmm. Welcome to the bleeding edge.*



Believe it or not, it seems to me to all be working pretty swimmingly since the new code push to the 8000HD last week....


Yes, I could ask where HD-Starz, HD-MAX, etc. are, but I hope that the rest will follow once they see some revenue stream from the HD content.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by scott_bernstein_
> *Believe it or not, it seems to me to all be working pretty swimmingly since the new code push to the 8000HD last week....
> *



Good for you! Seriously. I'm really glad that there is "a" satisfied HD DVR customer out there in Time Warnerville. Gives me some hope. Now, if I can only get this downloaded secret code, cause right now while you're joyfully doing the breast stroke I'm drowning here!!












Larry


----------



## SRFast

Dealing with TWC-NYC can be very frustrating. I contacted TWC-NYC about a CableCARD problem on Wednesday morning and a service call was scheduled to replace it on Thursday. I spoke to a supervisor to enusre they knew it was a CC, not an STB replacement. He assured me it was noted in the work order. The tech showed up at 10:30 hrs. on Thursday, but DID NOT have a CC with him. He was told to troubleshoot a CC problem, but was not given a CC if it needed to be replaced. After a short conversation and a call to IT, the tech realized the card needed to be replaced and pissed @ TWC because they didn't issue him one to bring along, even as a spare. I called the TWC CC programmer and expressed my disgust with the situation and she promised me satisfaction. The tech left at 11:15 hrs.


At 12:15 the programmer called back and said she had located a card, but the tech could not return until 14:00-18:00. I said not problem, just get me the CC. The tech returned at 14:30 and we proceeded to install & authorize the new CC. It took longer than expected, but it got done. The good news: The SA CC firmware upgrade actually completed successfully. The bad news: I still don't have TNT-HD/710 on the CC, but I can get it on the SA 8000HD. TWC-NYC IT claims the Mits is the problem because it can't "search" for the new channel and that I should call Mits. Even the on-site tech was shaking his head at that statement. I guess getting TNT-HD on the CC was just too much to expect.


BTW, the tech said he had a CC install scheduled for Friday and asked if he could call me if he had questions, but that I couldn't tell anyone. I told him "No Problem."


Regards... .JL


----------



## peteyspambucket

I have definitely noticed that when the DVR isn't in use for a while, it will go into gray screen with a miniaturized still of the last channel it was on moving around every few seconds. This "screensaver" wasn't like this two days ago for me. I think I must have gotten new firmware. Previously, I would have only a completely gray screen with no image at all, when the DVR is dormant. It's nice to know they are continually making an attempt to improve things.


----------



## timewaster

well, the last software upgrade 2 nights ago seems to have made things worse without fixing anything. Now whenever I ffwd/Rwd, the sound becomes mute or out of synch with the picture. I almost always have to hit the 15 sec replay button to get the sound to work properly. Really annoying. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Maurice2

Will the World Series be broadcasted in HD?


----------



## vlapietra

Yup.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...72#post4541472


----------



## randymac88

Knowing that the 8300HD is theoretically on the way, what is the best approach for getting one out of TWCNYC? Do you think it's just a call in to say "I want the 8300", or should I go in an state that I have a specific hardware need? For example, I had to state that I needed the DVI port in order to get the Pioneer 3510 originally...any tips? Thoughts?


----------



## videonyer

Has anyone noticed a program break so that one HD show when taped is found in two or more parts. I tried recording TNT HD and got fragments, so I had to watch each in order, hoping the gap didn't miss a key show element. This is with the 8000HD box. I also found no way to pass through native formats. I called TW and was told it should be in their next firmware upgrade. Am I missing something, or is TW just pushing off CS to sound like we will all be happy somewhere down the road, when they finally get their act together? Yes, watching the ALCS on FOX HD was great, but what about programing for the rest of the year (at least until Boston can come back next season and lose, to restore our inevitable Evil Empire mastery of the Sox)?


----------



## randymac88

I've found program breaks, and its usually because the box has crashed in the middle of a recording, and the re-starts once the box re-boots itself. Then I get two parts.


----------



## anthonymoody

Randy,

You could always tell them that you simply need a box that works. However, then they couldn't give you one










TM


----------



## EricScott

So yesterday I had my first botched recording experience on the 8000HD - and it happened twice in the span of 30 minutes.


I came home around 9 pm and noticed the box wasn't taping, even though it should have been. I checked the list of recorded shows and noticed that NFL Primetime (starts at 7:30) showed up as recorded from 7:29 - 7:29. And Cold Case (starts at 8pm and I let it run until 9:30 since the NFL always runs late) recorded from 7:59 to 7:59. I tried playing both and just got a gray screen.


I don't think my box rebooted b/c usually when it does, the box is off until I manually turn it on, and the box was on when I got home. However, I noticed my List of Scheduled recordings only went out 1 day (usually it goes out close to a week). Whenever my box turns off, I need to go into the IPG and move forward as many days as it allows me to, in order for the List of Scheduled recordings to go out further (it seems to track the "loaded" IPG data). So maybe my box did reboot and just turned itself back on.


Any thoughts on what could have caused this? BTW, these were the first recordings I had scheduled since Thurs. night, so it's possible the problem occured any time from Friday to Sunday.


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by EricScott_
> *So yesterday I had my first botched recording experience on the 8000HD - and it happened twice in the span of 30 minutes.
> 
> 
> I came home around 9 pm and noticed the box wasn't taping, even though it should have been. I checked the list of recorded shows and noticed that NFL Primetime (starts at 7:30) showed up as recorded from 7:29 - 7:29. And Cold Case (starts at 8pm and I let it run until 9:30 since the NFL always runs late) recorded from 7:59 to 7:59. I tried playing both and just got a gray screen. I don't think my box rebooted b/c usually when it does, the box is off until I manually turn it on, and the box was on when I got home.
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on what could have caused this? BTW, these were the first recordings I had scheduled since Thurs. night, so it's possible the problem occured any time from Friday to Sunday.*



I had this behavior one time. I called to report it and was told that it had to be because my hard drive was full. I pointed out that I had watched and deleted some programs of greater duration than the failed recordings before the aborted recordings, so that there had to have been space. I was then told it meant that my hard drive was failing, so I needed a service call. When the service call didn't happen because TWC screwed up the scheduling, a supervisor told me that the service call wouldn't help anyway because it was a software problem.


It hasn't happened to me since, but I have yet to figure out what caused it.


I'm somewhat offended that when I first got the DVR, the CSR tried to convince me it would work "just like a Tivo." I'm compiling a list of features I would demand of something before I would describe it as being "just like a Tivo," not the least of which are having two weeks of program data going forward, suggestions, and the ability to schedule a recording remotely over the internet.

-JMP


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jmp_nyc_
> *I had this behavior one time. I called to report it and was told that it had to be because my hard drive was full. I pointed out that I had watched and deleted some programs of greater duration than the failed recordings before the aborted recordings, so that there had to have been space. I was then told it meant that my hard drive was failing, so I needed a service call. When the service call didn't happen because TWC screwed up the scheduling, a supervisor told me that the service call wouldn't help anyway because it was a software problem.
> 
> 
> It hasn't happened to me since, but I have yet to figure out what caused it.
> 
> 
> I'm somewhat offended that when I first got the DVR, the CSR tried to convince me it would work "just like a Tivo." I'm compiling a list of features I would demand of something before I would describe it as being "just like a Tivo," not the least of which are having two weeks of program data going forward, suggestions, and the ability to schedule a recording remotely over the internet.
> 
> -JMP*



jmp,


That was my initial thought - that I maxed out space on the drive. But I only had maybe 7 hours of HD and 1 hour of SD on it and I have definitely had more than that on a few occasions before. I sure hope it's not a hard drive problem. The buffer was working fine last night during the Series. Have a recording scheduled for tonight that I should be home for - hopefully that one will work fine.


Also checked my SW this morning and it was still 159 (which I've had for a little while now).


This box is definitely no Tivo, but as long as it records what it says it will record, I will be pretty content. When you get home and you have two botched recordings that's pretty annoying.


----------



## csundbom

I had the failed recording problem a couple of times. Looks like this happens when the box is low on free RAM. Watching anything OnDemand seems to trigger this (memory leak?). Now I reboot my box after I watched a lot of OnDemand stuff to "clean it up".


/Carl


----------



## EricScott

Been doing some reading on the 8300HD and it looks like it is a drastic improvement on the 8000HD. For one, the PQ is apparently noticeably better - closer to the Pace 550 than the 8000HD is. And according to this excerpt from the 8300HD connection manual, the S-Video and Coax outputs remain active no matter what mode (HD or SD) the box is in. Composite and Component still use the idiotic design where they share the Y (green) connector, so those can't be active at the same time. Not sure if Component is capable of outputting 480i in HD mode - if it is, then you are pretty set. If not, you can use S-Video in parallel with component or the digital connection to give yourself improved picture modes for 480i material.


Any thoughts on when this box will be available in NYC?

 

sa 8300hd abridged.pdf 182.560546875k . file


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by EricScott_
> *
> 
> Any thoughts on when this box will be available in NYC?*



Those apparent major improvements are why I posted an alert about the 8300HD here a few weeks ago. I've been following one 8300HD thread and still haven't figured out whether a Passport version is available anywhere.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Manatus_
> *Those apparent major improvements are why I posted an alert about the 8300HD here a few weeks ago. I've been following one 8300HD thread and still haven't figured out whether a Passport version is available anywhere.*



Agreed - seems like everyone is running SARA and the software is identical to the 8000HD for those users. What is somewhat encouraging (depending on how you look at it), is that TW may be skipping DVI implementation all together on the 8000HD, since they seem to be having major handshake issues, and going right to the 8300HD's HDMI out. Maybe that will mean these boxes arrive sooner rather than later.


I am already anticipating some issues with Passport's typical lack of setup option functionality. It appears that people who use HDMI-HDMI on their TV cannot get digital audio from the standard digital audio outs (coax or optical) since the box seems to downconvert all digital audio to 2 channel audio if your TV can't support digital. There's an option to enable digital audio but who knows if we will ever have access to it. I guess I'm getting ahead of myself here


----------



## Mixdoctor

When the 8300HD becomes available is when I'll consider a DVR. It sounds like going from my 3250HD to a 8000HD will be too much of a PQ hit. I don't time shift enough for me to be willing to take that hit now, but if they offer a great, full featured box like the 8300HD seems to be then I'll take that plunge in a NY minute.


----------



## vlapietra

I appreciate all the feedback you 8000HD users have been giving, thanks for all the advice.

I'm with you Mixdoctor. With no DVI and poorer PQ than my SA3250 I can't justify going to the 8000HD. But the 8300HD sounds mighty good, even if I will have to pony up for an HDMI->DVI cable.


----------



## Sickman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Mixdoctor_
> *When the 8300HD becomes available is when I'll consider a DVR. It sounds like going from my 3250HD to a 8000HD will be too much of a PQ hit. I don't time shift enough for me to be willing to take that hit now, but if they offer a great, full featured box like the 8300HD seems to be then I'll take that plunge in a NY minute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I'm with you, but wouldn't it be unusual for TWC to start offering the 8300 any time soon after introducing the 8000HD?


----------



## FredB

Quote: "When the 8300HD becomes available is when I'll consider a DVR. It sounds like going from my 3250HD to a 8000HD will be too much of a PQ hit. I don't time shift enough for me to be willing to take that hit now, but if they offer a great, full featured box like the 8300HD seems to be then I'll take that plunge in a NY minute."

-----------------------------------------

If you folks don't mind me jumping in, we too in Southern California have Time Warner "passport." I couldn't agree more with Mixdoctor. They installed my SA8000HD last Saturday and this weekend they will be coming again to install back an HD box. I just could not live with the "soft" picture quality. Not being a hard-core time shifter, I just could not sacrifice the PQ. No where near the PQ of the SA3100HD that I had before. Will wait for 8300HD.

FredB


----------



## Mixdoctor




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by FredB_
> *Quote: "When the 8300HD becomes available is when I'll consider a DVR. It sounds like going from my 3250HD to a 8000HD will be too much of a PQ hit. I don't time shift enough for me to be willing to take that hit now, but if they offer a great, full featured box like the 8300HD seems to be then I'll take that plunge in a NY minute."
> 
> -----------------------------------------
> 
> If you folks don't mind me jumping in, we too in Southern California have Time Warner "passport." I couldn't agree more with Mixdoctor. They installed my SA8000HD last Saturday and this weekend they will be coming again to install back an HD box. I just could not live with the "soft" picture quality. Not being a hard-core time shifter, I just could not sacrifice the PQ. No where near the PQ of the SA3100HD that I had before. Will wait for 8300HD.
> 
> FredB*



Wow ! If the SA8000HD doesn't even have the PQ of the 3100HD then I don't want it anywhere near my TV. If you liked the PQ of your 3100HD then try a 3250HD if you can, much better picture.


I just want the PQ of the 3250HD in a DVR box and a few more features can't hurt either. Hopefully the 8300HD is that. Hopefully we can get to try this soon in NYC with some Passport software. Anybody know when ?


----------



## cap_167

Does the 3250HD allow for coaxial output and s-video?


----------



## anthonymoody

Anybody try asking Bob Watson's office about the timing of the 8300HD?


TM


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Mixdoctor_
> *Wow ! If the SA8000HD doesn't even have the PQ of the 3100HD then I don't want it anywhere my TV. If you liked the PQ of your 3100HD then try a 3250HD if you can, much better picture.
> *



Spotting some comments (rare) about image softness I put off getting a 8000HD until yesterday. Biggest HD improvement over my 3100HD: elimination of the faint image fog that spoiled HD contrast, diminishing fine details. I've been making comparisons with HD images from a Motorola DCT6208 HD DVR with my additional RCN Cable subscription. Might change my mind later, but HD images seem similar between these two HD converters--good quality.


If the 8300HD solves the problem of no SD out (S-video) while set up for component out, I'm looking forward to its introduction. Don't like the 8000HD's 480p 4:3 SD images (component mode) on my 16:9 64" CRT RPTV screen, even though the gray sidebars should minimize potential burn in.


As soon as I can figure out how to run my 3100HD without overheating the 8000HD above it on a cramped piece of furniture, plan to use the 3100HD only for its S-video. I set up the 8000HD for 480i, 480p, and 1080i, which lets me use its S-video out. But my RPTV component input can't handle 480i (sync loss) so I dropped the 480i setting. Having the 8000HD deinterlace 480i for component mode is clearly worse image quality than letting my RPTV deinterlace 480i and stretch images to 16:9 for S-video. -- John


----------



## Ken H

CABLE'S MOST WIDELY DISTRIBUTED HDTV NETWORKS - INHD AND INHD2- TO LAUNCH IN NEW YORK CITY ON TIME WARNER CABLE


INHD & INHD2 To Appear On Time Warner Cable's New High-Definition Tier Starting November 4


NEW YORK, October 27, 2004 - INHD, cable's most widely distributed all high-definition networks, announced today that it will debut in New York City starting November 4 as part of Time Warner Cable's new high-definition tier. New York-based INHD and INHD2 will bring two channels of 24-hour-a-day, seven-day-a-week high-definition programming to New Yorkers who have been clamoring for more of the vivid color, ultra clear images and rich sound that can only be found with HD.


"High-definition television is transforming the viewing experience for millions of people across the country with its unmatched visual clarity and sound," said Rob Jacobson, President and CEO of INHD parent company iN DEMAND Networks. "INHD and INHD2 are the high-definition networks consumers seek out first for quality HD programming with the best possible picture and audio and we're excited to finally be sharing this experience with New Yorkers. We have committed ourselves to providing the best and most new high-definition programming and will continue to do this with the launch of original new series and the hottest music and sports programming."


Earlier this year, INHD made a commitment to air 100 hours of original high-definition programming each month. The latest new series, announced recently in a partnership with Samsung and Only Cable Can, is "INHD's Center Stage," a monthly series of larger-than-life concert events that kicks off with a live, one-time-only Bon Jovi concert from the Borgata Hotel and Casino in Atlantic City on INHD2 November 21 at 8 pm. Future concerts will include such acts as Mary J Blige (with Sting and Elton John) Chicago, and Earth, Wind and Fire. Other new series the network has launched or announced include "Hollywood Walks," "Reel Look," "Fields of Glory," "Go!," "Major League Ballparks: Cathedrals of the Game," "FHM Uncovered" and "In Theaters."


In addition to original programming, INHD also puts viewers in prime seats for the hottest sporting events including NBA, MLB, MLS, AFL, professional tennis, Ultimate Fighting Championship, K-1 Fighting and collegiate sporting events including Division 1 college football, college basketball, and college hockey. Special sports programming includes "The Lance Armstrong Chronicles," "INHD Extreme," "INHD Ringside" and "Olympic Treasures."


For viewers who want to take advantage of their home theatre system, INHD2 is the exclusive HD home to 34 movies made for IMAX Theatres, which delivers the best quality and most visually stunning films in high-definition. Additionally, well-known theatrical releases air regularly on both INHD and INHD2.


Time Warner Cable's new high-definition tier will be available to homes throughout New York City, bringing INHD's availability to more than 47 million homes nationwide. The new HD tier will be available for $8.95 per month and will include INHD, and INHD2 on channel 721 and 722, as well as HDNet, HDNet Movies and ESPN-HD on Time Warner Cable.


ABOUT INHD

INHD and INHD2 comprise a suite of 24/7 high definition networks featuring an extensive multitude of HD content including commercial-free movies, professional and college sports, live concerts, specials and original programming which maximize the HD television experience. INHD is a premiere distributor of outstanding HD programming providing superior images and sound and more HD programming produced with hi-def cameras than any other network.


INHD is owned and operated by iN DEMAND Networks. Company shareholders are Comcast iN DEMAND Holdings, Inc., Cox Communications, Inc. and Time Warner Entertainment - Advance/Newhouse Partnership. INHD and INHD2 are available on Adelphia, Bright House, Cablevision, Comcast, Cox, and Time Warner cable systems. Further information about INHD can be found on the Internet at www.inhd.com. 


###


----------



## SRFast

I am looking forward to this new offering, but have a question. Is all the INHD/INHD2 programming free to the HD tier subscriber or is there a fee to access certain programs/content?


TIA...JL


----------



## perrycampf




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by SRFast_
> *I am looking forward to this new offering, but have a question. Is all the INHD/INHD2 programming free to the HD tier subscriber or is there a fee to access certain programs/content?*


 http://www.inhd.com/about/faq.jsp: 

"*Is INHD a pay-per-view channel? Is INHD2 a pay-per-view channel?*

No, these channels are not pay-per-view."


dpc


----------



## curls

question about this new tier of HD programming....


I already pay for something on my twc bill for HD. So on top of that charge, twc wants to charge another 9 bucks so i can get espn-hd?


at this rate, my bill will exceed 150 and i dont even have pvr yet.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by curls_
> *question about this new tier of HD programming....
> 
> 
> I already pay for something on my twc bill for HD. So on top of that charge, twc wants to charge another 9 bucks so i can get espn-hd?
> 
> 
> at this rate, my bill will exceed 150 and i dont even have pvr yet.*



The only charge you should currently have related to HD is possibly for an HD set top box. However you would incur the same charge if it is an HD box or an SD box - any additional box costs like $9 a month I think. So the $9 for the HD tier is really the first charge for HD programming. Not that I'm happy about it, but I am definitely excited to get the new channels.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by curls_
> *question about this new tier of HD programming....
> 
> 
> I already pay for something on my twc bill for HD.*



You do? No one else does.


----------



## DjPiLL

I tell you... my 8000HD is really starting to get bad. The last two episodes of Law and Order SVU I recorded... it either pixelates or drops audio almost every 10-15 seconds. CSI-NY was getting so bad I almost couldn't follow through the storyline cause I was missing key things that were being said.


And both of these cases... I was watching it previously recorded (not live)... and the general consencus here is that watching recorded or delayed is usually better.


I wonder how bad these shows would have been if I was watching live.


I think its time to make another call to TWC to ***** them out about this and demand an 8300HD (even though I know thats not going to happen)


----------



## drew138

Dj, I agree. It does always seem to occur at just the inopportune time and it is highly annoying. No amount of rewinding to see/hear what happened helps as it seems the glitch becomes part of what is recorded and you can't get around it. I've actually started DVR'ing shows on both of my DVR's in case this occurs so that I can go and check it out. Not what I would call a good solution to what should be a basic problem. I'm not sure it's technically a problem with the DVR since it just records whatever is broadcast. I think it has more to do with the tuner/decoder in the SA8000HD that can't process the signal for HD fast enough??? The issue in question never happens on the 8000HD when recording a SD channel.


Are others having this problem? Maybe we can get that guy to write another article. Seems that actually gets some attention. It wasn't long after the article about NYC TWC owners being disgruntled over lack of HD programming that the HD Tier was announced. Sure it was probably in the works all along, but bad press works a lot better than a few squeaky customers. It seems that press is the only way really to escalate a problem. Is anyone monitoring the other forums for the 8000HD? Is this a common problem?????


Drew


----------



## LL3HD

Problems??? Ha!


I stopped posting my problems-- not because the problems stopped, it was getting too discouraging.


Last Friday I had a scheduled TW house call to "repair" my SA 8000 HD DVR. I reconfirmed the appointment with them twice. Sat around for three hours waiting. Finally called them to see-- what's up? They had to cancel my appointment! Some nonsense stock excuse. I did get a one month credit on my bill- woo who. But I'm still stuck with this faulty box. And I can't imagine how a swap out would be any better.


Right now, my current situation is, every time I turn on the box, usually in the evening, it has to be "hard re booted" or else it just stays frozen. I have a rescheduled appointment for this afternoon but I think I'll cancel them and maybe swap out the box on my own. Otherwise, I'll try leaving it on and see what happens.



Larry


----------



## anthonymoody

Hmm, maybe this can be continually leveraged to get 100% free service










Seriously though, I hear you. We really need to get them to get the 8300HD. I think I'm going to call Bob Watson...


TM


----------



## dacaptain78

Is this even possible? I have spoke with TWC customer Reps on four different occasions and recieved four different answers.


Q. When I try to watch cable through the dvi connection I get a "No Signal" message on my screen. Why does this happen/how can it be fixed? (A simple enough question, so I thought).


Answer 1. We do not support DVI. Make sure your TV is set to channel 3. (gee, thanks).


Answer 2. We have nothing to do with DVI so you must contact SA. (I called SA and they said I should call TWC).


Answer 3. The DVI connection does not work and we do not support the DVI.


Answer 4. The DVI connection should work on both the SA and Pioneer boxes, but we can't help you beyond that because WE DON"T SUPPORT DVI.


So can anyone tell me which of these answers, if any, are correct? Just want to know if I should return my $100 DVI cable or return the SA 8000 for a new box or for the Pioneer.


----------



## DjPiLL

I think if you read a few pages back... DVI does not work on the 8000HD. You also cannot use S-Video when also using Component.


----------



## dacaptain78

Thanks DjPill. Is the same true for the pioneer box?


----------



## DjPiLL

I believe DVI works on the 3510HD Pioneer.


----------



## EricScott

Noticed something weird on my 8000HD this morning. I was checking the upcoming recordings list and noticed that NFL Primetime (on ESPN - 28 from 7:30p to 8:30p on Sunday) wasn't scheduled to record, despite the fact that it is clearly listed in the repeating recordings list. I checked to make sure the IPG data went out to Sunday, which it did, b/c other Sunday night recordings appeared in the scheduled recording list.


Anyone else have this problem where for some reason the 8000HD chooses not to record something that it's supposed to?


----------



## DjPiLL

LOL Check this BS out.


I just got off the phone with Time Warner bitching about my pixelation issues with the 8000HD again. Told them the tech was here three weeks ago and did jack... problems still haven't been fixed.


The CSR actually had the nerve to say "Well sir... all the DVR issues have been fixed... i cant believe you are still having problems."


So they are sending out another tech tomorrow morning to check out my box again.


Lets see what happens. LOL


----------



## ensyed

Do the non-HD DVR boxes from TW have the pixelation/recording problems mentioned on this thread?

I am asking bc I need two DVR boxes and I am wondering if I should get one 8000HD for the primary TV and a non-HD DVR for the other one until to ensure that critical programs are recorded.


thanks


----------



## ensyed

Do the non-HD DVR boxes from TW have the pixelation/recording problems mentioned on this thread?

I am asking bc I need two DVR boxes and I am wondering if I should get one 8000HD for the primary TV and a non-HD DVR for the other one until to ensure that critical programs are recorded.


thanks


----------



## ensyed

Do the non-HD DVR boxes from TW have the pixelation/recording problems mentioned on this thread?

I am asking bc I need two DVR boxes and I am wondering if I should get one 8000HD for the primary TV and a non-HD DVR for the other one until to ensure that critical programs are recorded.


thanks


----------



## jmbnyc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LL3HD_
> *Problems??? Ha!
> 
> 
> Last Friday I had a scheduled TW house call to "repair" my SA 8000 HD DVR. I reconfirmed the appointment with them twice. Sat around for three hours waiting. Finally called them to see-- what's up? They had to cancel my appointment! Some nonsense stock excuse. I did get a one month credit on my bill- woo who. But I'm still stuck with this faulty box. And I can't imagine how a swap out would be any better.
> 
> 
> Right now, my current situation is, every time I turn on the box, usually in the evening, it has to be "hard re booted" or else it just stays frozen. I have a rescheduled appointment for this afternoon but I think I'll cancel them and maybe swap out the box on my own. Otherwise, I'll try leaving it on and see what happens.
> 
> 
> Larry*



Not only do I have the same problem with the SA8000HD, but I also had an appointment for this past Friday and they no-showed on me. Unfortunately, I was not home (my wife was) and I could not check up with them. I will call today and complain.


Luckily, I did not give back my pioneer hd box, so at least I have a working box. I had to completely shut down the SA8000HD box because even after it would reboot, it would have problems on both HD and SD channels. It would either go blank or the audio would completely drop. The bummer for me is that I no longer have a DVR which I really do use quite often for taping of all my favorite news programs.


I tried to split the cable signal and drive both boxes, but this seemed to create problems for the pioneer box. It seems that the 3.5 DB loss from a splitter really impacts the signal.


Not sure what to do at this point. I had an SA8000 before I got the HD version. It worked fine on a split signal (one to the SA8000 and one to the Pioneer box for HD stuff). I watched the Pioneer most time and then would switch the TV to the SA8000 for DVR playback. I should have stuck with this setup.


BTW, the SA8000HD box worked quite well for a few weeks before it started to flake out.


/JMB


----------



## jmbnyc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DjPiLL_
> *I believe DVI works on the 3510HD Pioneer.*



I have the Pioneer box working with the DVI out (DVI out to HDMI input on Pioneer 4340 plasma).


----------



## Nukenbar

I just talked to TWC and they said that the HD tier will be free for the first month to all NYCTWC HD subscribers. Not that I won't get it, but it will be nice to try it out for free and just make sure i have it as soon as it comes out.


----------



## oprig

I had an appointment on Friday pm to have my SA8000HD box swapped out (disk error message when pressing info button) for a new one. In the 8 days waiting for the appointment I have cold restarted the box about four times to fix the problem.


Tech turns up with a SA8000SD box.


Haven't phone to complain yet but jesus this makes me mad. Tech suggested I swap box out myself at 23rd Street office.


Does anyone have a thesaurus handy to find synonyms for "incompetent"?


----------



## robgold

Has anyone been experiencing any problems with DiscoveryHD lately? For the past day or two, I have been getting occasional freezes/block patterns that last about second and go away. The picture is otherwise as good as usual. I do not have this problem on any other HD channels. I am hoping it is the channel and not my setup, as I recently moved my TV and am running it from a new cable jack. I am using the Pioneer HD box, if that makes any difference. Thanks!


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jmbnyc_
> 
> BTW, the SA8000HD box worked quite well for a few weeks before it started to flake out.



Paid to have my 8000HD brought around last Tuesday and hope not to encounter your problems. To keep S-video access I've connected my ancient SA3100HD back up. Took some tinkering to find a spot for it near my Zektor component switch that uses 1-foot input cables. Heat buildup, I learned with older SA converters, can really mess up performance. So I've positioned the 8000HD with nothing blocking its bottom or top vents, and moved the 3100HD from beneath it so there's nothing heating it from below. -- John


----------



## Maurice2




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by robgold_
> *Has anyone been experiencing any problems with DiscoveryHD lately? For the past day or two, I have been getting occasional freezes/block patterns that last about second and go away. The picture is otherwise as good as usual. I do not have this problem on any other HD channels. I am hoping it is the channel and not my setup, as I recently moved my TV and am running it from a new cable jack. I am using the Pioneer HD box, if that makes any difference. Thanks!*



I've had the same problem. I'm virtually sure it's the channel.


----------



## drew138




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ensyed_
> *Do the non-HD DVR boxes from TW have the pixelation/recording problems mentioned on this thread?
> 
> I am asking bc I need two DVR boxes and I am wondering if I should get one 8000HD for the primary TV and a non-HD DVR for the other one until to ensure that critical programs are recorded.
> 
> 
> thanks*




The 8000HD boxes on pixelate (word?) on HD channels. SD recording is find. YMMV.


Drew


----------



## John Mason

Mike Scott's HD recorder thread outlines a technique for estimating bit rates for various channels/programs with an 8000HD. And this linked post within the thread outlines a sampling of how channels are allocated to frequenies at San Diego's TWC. The poster indicates he mapped, using his converter diagnostics, up to 12 channels there for one cable frequency. There's a channel/frequency Excel spreadsheet at the San Diego forum (link provided), plus a link to a Scientific Atlanta paper outlining how its latest hardware can "groom" signals to squeeze them into available bandwidth.


NYC's system may well differ. Previous reports say TWC here employs rate shaping with Terayon and other gear (Cisco) as well as statistical multiplexing. But interested tinkerers might map NY's channel lineup to frequencies. Last I checked with my 3100HD diagnostics, mapping the HDTV frequencies wasn't possible. But noticed at that time that the many foreign-language channels here seem to have the same cable frequency as the English equivalent channel; did in one case, anyway. So perhaps the video is shared, but only the audio, needing little bandwidth, is changed.


Anyway, as TWC continues upgrades, such as shedding more analog channels, besides adding more HDTV I hope they find new sources for better-fidelity SD programming. Last week's golf match via USA and ABC (Sunday), for example, was exceptionally poor image quality IMO, even on 707 yesterday. If the signal was being uplinked anywhere in a clearer, higher-bit-rate format, some means of passing that fidelity along to TWC customers should be found. -- John


----------



## LL3HD

I had a rescheduled TW service call this past Saturday morning to swap out my- constantly frozen, always need hard re booting, slow channel changing if it changes at all-- SA 8000 HD DVR. The appointment was set up and reconfirmed as: to check everything out, if all was ok with everyhting else, then swap out the box.


The TW Techy arrived, to my surprise, on time, (not surprised that he was on time, but that he actually showed up this time). Naturally, (you've got to be kidding me) he didn't have a replacement box with him. He had a DVR but not an HD DVR.


He checked everything out. Determined that everything was ok except the hard drive on my box. He wanted to reschedule a swap outdon't go there-- not even considered. I demanded (nicely) that he go and get one. He (nicely) went back to his facility and retrieved a new one.


About an hour later I was hooked up- all is fine. This unit appears to be functioning correctly. Much quicker. No freezes. Nothing to complain about.


I'm sorry I let it go on this long. I should have changed the box at the first sign of problems. I've always done that (with complete success) in the past, with all of my previous HD set top boxes. I guess the reason I hung on to this one for so long with all of the problems was because of the 30 or so hours of SD recordings and the 6 or so hours of the HD recordings that I was planning on watching.


No more. First sign of this box being "possessed" - swap.


I will try and look at this optimistically- my hard drive is not half full with great recordings, it's 100% empty with room for great new recordings.












Larry


----------



## anthonymoody

Hey Larry can I have your new box?







Seriously though, glad you have a functioning (knock on wood) box at this point...


TM


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by EricScott_
> *Noticed something weird on my 8000HD this morning. I was checking the upcoming recordings list and noticed that NFL Primetime (on ESPN - 28 from 7:30p to 8:30p on Sunday) wasn't scheduled to record, despite the fact that it is clearly listed in the repeating recordings list. I checked to make sure the IPG data went out to Sunday, which it did, b/c other Sunday night recordings appeared in the scheduled recording list.
> 
> 
> Anyone else have this problem where for some reason the 8000HD chooses not to record something that it's supposed to?*



Actually, I just noticed this for the first time last night. Specifically this week, a number of my scheduled recordings have stopped automatically highlighting as future recordings even though they're clearly listed in the repeated recordings list, although many other recordings are still automatically showing up.


A reboot did not fix this.


I reselected them manually and they're now scheduled, but not sure what to do.


I even tried changing some of the options for some of the ones that were showing up, and when I swapped it from something like "record only at 8AM" to "record all", all showings of the program came back, but then if it switched it back to the way it originally worked, it didn't show up at all.


Oh, I also tried deleting one and recreating it and everything was fine; but the prospect of recreating a large portion of my scheduled recordings was not very enticing.


Seems like the last "patch" must've broken the scheduled recordings functionality! (This is preferable to skips in the audio/video, but not much!)


----------



## csundbom

anthonymoody,


Just got of the phone with TWC, and after some digging they stated the 8300HD should be available "in the next couple of months", so we *may* see it before year-end. They also mentioned receiving many complaints about the HD DVR and "coding problems" being responsible.


/Carl


----------



## marcos_p

How about this.

Everyone that visits this thread, calls TWC and threatens to consider purchasing the upcoming HD tier, ONLY IF they provide us with the 8300HD first.

Someone at TWCNYC might pay attention. Why pay so much money for sub-par service?


----------



## drew138

my 8000hd just started an odd thing where I have to hit the 'select' button to make the box switch to a channel. I used to only have to enter the channel # and the box would switch to the channel. Someone else mentioned this recently; is there a fix for this?


Thanks


Drew


----------



## dkan24

it comes and goes. I started manually checking for the new channels and after a while I had to hit the enter button as well. But then it went away. Does anyone know what numbers the new channels will be on?


----------



## oprig

I just did a scan with my LG-LST3100 and found the following new channels:


86.1 HD-NET

86.2 ??? (early Harrison Ford film on right now)

93.1 INHD

93.2 INHD2


No sign of ESPN-HD yet.


TNT-HD which is on 87-2 has no sounds.


There is also an additional SD channel Thirteen World (105-4) which I haven't seen on the TWC guide.


----------



## Blue Rain

I noticed it also!!! I also noticed that you can also hit the black button on the bottom in the center to also take you to the channel.


It seems to take longer to change also....


BR


----------



## Nukenbar

ESPN-HD here also, finally. it only took 3/4 of the college football season.


----------



## John Mason

See they've tossed in an 'extra' NBC weather channel slated for Nov. 15. If that's OTA, too, hope it doesn't diminish the bit rates for other programming; wouldn't think so. With direct fiber feeds TWC could, theoretically, sidestep diminished OTA bit rates from multicasting if stations cooperated.


Looking forward to seeing how the image quality of the PGA final golf championship starting at noon on ESPN-HD stacks up to USA's exceptionally bad Thurs-Sat live golf fidelity last week. The feed was so bad even ABC's Sunday 720p upconvert couldn't improve things.


Pressing the 8000HD R.C. black button tunes a channel? Tapped it once while surfing the new H/DTV channels this morning and nothing happened. 13World (715) appears and tunes like the others on my S. Manhattan lineup. -- John


----------



## timewaster




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by csundbom_
> *anthonymoody,
> 
> 
> Just got of the phone with TWC, and after some digging they stated the 8300HD should be available "in the next couple of months", so we *may* see it before year-end. They also mentioned receiving many complaints about the HD DVR and "coding problems" being responsible.
> 
> 
> /Carl*



That is awesome news.

who did you call?

I would like to call too to complain.

I rather not call the 1-800-OK-CABLE number since the people answering those calls are truly idiots.


----------



## Maurice2

New channels now available:


721 INHD

722 INHD2

723 HDNET Movies -- subscription needed

724 HDNET

725 ESPNHD -- subscription needed


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Maurice2_
> *New channels now available:
> 
> 
> 721 INHD
> 
> 722 INHD2
> 
> 723 HDNET Movies -- subscription needed
> 
> 724 HDNET
> 
> 725 ESPNHD -- subscription needed*



I checked at 7:00AM this morning before work and I had all 5 channels, none said subscription required. I'm on Staten Island.


----------



## kristcnj

I checked this morning and we do have the new channels. InHD2 looked AMAZING but ESPN-HD was grayed out. Is this because it's considered a premium service? Even so, I was under the impression it would be free at first.


----------



## curls

All 5 came in fine for lower manhattan this morning. Reception was fantastic on all of them.


The additonal channels are free until 12/1:

http://www2.twcnyc.com/index2.cfm?c=dtv/hdtv


----------



## corduroy

checked this morning as well in brooklyn before leaving for work at 7 am. Got all 5 channels and got to from a quick scan they look great. Looking forward to getting home tonight so I can take a longer look.


corduroy


----------



## drew138

The black button on the remote, bottom center, does act like an "enter" button to tune to a channel. Also, not sure if this was there before, but if you hit the 'play' button twice while watching live or recorded TV, the DVR goes into slow-motion.


I'm really annoyed that the STB doesn't automatically change when I enter a valid channel into the remote.


New channels look great. What is ch. 731; not an HD channel? It says it's coming 11/15.


Whoever though I would watch Korean Sumo Wrestling for more than 5 minutes? Looks great on INHD.


Well, now that we're caught up with the rest of TWC in terms of programing and equipment, I guess we need to start focusing on the HD8300.


FWIW, thanks to 'twcinsider' and for 'bob watson' for sending over good information and finally keeping a service promise.


Drew


----------



## csundbom




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by timewaster_
> *That is awesome news.
> 
> who did you call?
> 
> I would like to call too to complain.
> 
> I rather not call the 1-800-OK-CABLE number since the people answering those calls are truly idiots.*



I just called the main number, 212-358-0900. They put my on hold to check with the "technical people", and that's what they came back with. I would encourage more people to call, maybe we can get this ball rolling a little more rapidly.


----------



## SRFast

Here's what I get in northeast Queens:

SA 8000HD: All available HD programming is accessible.

SA CableCard: 701 (HBO-HD), 702, 703 (SHO-HD), 704, 705, 706, 707 & 713.

No 710 (TNT-HD) or any of the HD channels offered beginning 11/04.










Apparently TWC-NYC can't update the CC with the new channels. They don't even appear on the Mits "Channelview" guide. BTW, all the accessible CC HD channels were present on Aug. 13, 2004 when the CC was installed and has remained static.


I've notified the TWC CC programmer & called Ed Urbanowski regarding the CC situation. I hope they figure it out soon.


Regard...JL


----------



## Blue Rain

I use to be able to change the tv settings using the # button ,but it no longer works.


Changing the sidebar/stretch and zoom modes i have to go back the old way using the settings button/


BR


----------



## LL3HD

Drew,

Re boot your box. This should get the channel changing to function properly. It works for me. I haven't a clue why this occasionally happens but I just re boot and all's back to "normal." It just happened to my new box Tuesday night.



Re. the 8300, twcinsider?? Have you heard anything?




Larry


----------



## drew138

I'll try the re-boot, thanks larry. Also, twcinsider only posts when he has facts, which is nice. He seemed to have information related to the specific bandwith issues and HD channel line-up.


John M. The golf tourney on ESPNHD is not HD.










Drew


----------



## drew138




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Blue Rain_
> *I use to be able to change the tv settings using the # button ,but it no longer works.
> 
> 
> Changing the sidebar/stretch and zoom modes i have to go back the old way using the settings button/
> 
> 
> BR*




Wow, I didn't know that you could do that with the # button. That feature still works on my 8000HD. Cool.


Also, in playing with the buttons on the remote, I somehow managed to 'fix' the channel changing issue I was griping about a few posts earlier. I did not re-boot the box to make this happen. I have no idea whay sequence of buttons caused this to happen, but I suspect that I (or my wife) did something/hit something on the remote to make this change the first time??????











Drew


----------



## George Thompson

NBC WEATHER PLUS TO LAUNCH IN NYC

By Steve Donohue, Multichannel News, 11/4/2004


NBC Universal is launching NBC Weather Plus, a new digital weather channel that will be produced by weathercasters at local NBC stations and distributed on some cable systems.

Time Warner Cable of New York City will launch NBC4 Weather Plus Thursday on channel 731, system spokeswoman Suzanne Giuliani said Wednesday afternoon. NBC flagship station WNBC-TV in New York is supplying the content for the channel.


NBC officials have said they hope to launch local versions of NBC Weather Plus nationwide, but it wasn¿t clear at press time what other markets will launch the network. NBC spokesman Mike Doyle declined to comment on other possible market launches.


The local digital channels will provide more competition for The Weather Channel, which provides automated, periodic local weather updates but remains more focused on national content.


NBC Universal executive vice president of digital media, international channels and business development Brandon Burgess is overseeing the launch of NBC Weather Plus.




It should be noted that WNBC DT plans to shut off subchannels during prime time HD programing. Whether or not the Weather Plus gets shut down is being discussed. Probably not since it only takes up ~3 MHz of bandwidth.

George


----------



## walkman666

I checked this morning around 7:30am and have all five channels on the new HD tier. I called TWC and signed up for these on Nov. 2, and they will start billing me come December. Nice to have 5 more HD channels, almost double our current options. Of course, my wife could care less. Great picture.


- walkman


----------



## peteyspambucket

I think the HDNet programming is fantastic. I stayed up til 6am watching all the new stations.


I don't know how they got some of these older TV series into HD format, but they look STUNNING! I have been cooing over SQUARE PEGS and HOGAN'S HEROS. The detail and the colors are beautiful. They also seem to be all formatted for Widescreen too, which makes me wonder how they achieved this. Did they get the original film masters? Are these zoomed in from the original 4:3 ratio? or were the shows originally filmed in 16:9?


Can't wait to finally see SMALLVILLE, CHARLIES ANGELS (original series), and WISEGUY! Plus the IMAX marathon.


I am the most disappointed with ESPN-HD. There still hasn't been anything that is natively in HD. Everything I have seen is in SD source material with an HD wrapper. *yawn*


----------



## comport

any word on HD broadcasts for WB and UPN?


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by walkman666_
> *I checked this morning around 7:30am and have all five channels on the new HD tier. I called TWC and signed up for these on Nov. 2, and they will start billing me come December. Nice to have 5 more HD channels, almost double our current options. Of course, my wife could care less. Great picture.
> 
> 
> - walkman*



Don't forget that there's also a slightly discounted package for people with HD-DVRs who want the HD Tier. The person who I spoke to had to get her supervisor to enter in the codes, but was eventually able to do it.


----------



## SRFast




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by scott_bernstein_
> *Don't forget that there's also a slightly discounted package for people with HD-DVRs who want the HD Tier. The person who I spoke to had to get her supervisor to enter in the codes, but was eventually able to do it.*



Scott: What is the cost of the HD-DVR tier?


TIA....JL


----------



## Blue Rain

Drew


My # button is working again..i also noticed the "video source button" works like the # button.


I still can;t get it to go directly to the channel without having to hit the black or select button.


I agree it's some kind of sequence because i been messing with the remote trying to fine new things and at one time i had it working but

don't remember the sequence..


Thanks for the tip on the 2x play button for slow mo : )


I don't want to do the reboot thing ..afraid of losing my #/video source trick

to change formats.

BR


----------



## drew138

I'm a big fan of the slow motion trick. Also, on my remote, the Video Source button actually controls the video source of my HDTV. It switches between my DVI, Component, Composite and Coax, inputs. It's a handy feature.


FWIW, I was hitting the source buttons on the remote along with the * and # keys when the problems with the chancel selector was magically fixed. Good luck.


Drew


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drew138_
> *I'm a big fan of the slow motion trick. Also, on my remote, the Video Source button actually controls the video source of my HDTV. It switches between my DVI, Component, Composite and Coax, inputs. It's a handy feature.
> 
> 
> FWIW, I was hitting the source buttons on the remote along with the * and # keys when the problems with the chancel selector was magically fixed. Good luck.
> 
> 
> Drew*



I think if you select CABLE and then hit video source you can control the video mode on the cable box.


----------



## Blue Rain

Everything working now!!


Tried the source with a bunch of other buttons and all is well...


BR


----------



## LisaM

I am on the Upper West Side and have the "subscription service" notice for both the HDNet Movies and ESPN-HD. Any idea how to get rid of the notice?


Edited to add that I rebooted the box and the subscription notice went away.


One other thing: Has anyone had their Pioneer HD box shut off spontaneously recently? Mine has gone off at least 5 times recently. At first, I thought it was a software upgrade but now I think that the box may be failing.


----------



## Blue Rain

Just wondering...When using the sidebars on 4:3 is your picture centered or is it off more to one side?


I'm wondering if it's TWC or my mits set,if so ,i have to recalibrate again!!


Thanks


BR


----------



## Blue Rain

try exit button..


BR


----------



## Mobert

Wish they could have worked MSGHD in there so we could get the Knicks in HD this season.


----------



## LL3HD

Using TW's wonderful timing, we should get MSG HD, right about say June.


Hopefully my sarcasm will be wrong.














Larry


----------



## jeffrey r




> Quote:
> Wish they could have worked MSGHD in there so we could get the Knicks in HD this season.



I don't have any hard facts on this, and someone may know better than me, but keep an eye on INHD1 and 2. I believe I remember hearing that they may be showing Knicks games in hi def on occasion.


----------



## sir_captain

Both HDNETs and ESPNHD are completely unwatchable at the moment--is this the same problem that we had with TNTHD the day it went online?


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drew138_
> 
> John M. The golf tourney on ESPNHD is not HD.



Yes, didn't write that it was, but think it should be, if that's what you meant. It's upconverted 720p. It would start as 480, go out as an upconvert on ESPN-HD, and with my 8000HD settings become 1080i on my CRT-based RPTV.


Today's live golf video on ESPN-HD looked much better than both ABC's Sunday 720p upconvert and USA's really bad 480i of last week's game. -- John


----------



## DylanNYC

Football game on ESPN is simply AWESOME. The best quality picture for any sports event Ive seen thus far!!!!!


----------



## sir_captain

too bad there are about 2 or 3 video and audio breakups per second. Am I the only one having this problem? All HD channels are fine for me except for ESPN and HDNET and HDNET Movies


----------



## Flavius

Hudson Valley here... just traded a 3250HD to an 8000HD today plus new HD Tier. No loss in picture quality, love the DVR, BUT like others have reported, my digital audio drops out randomly for about half a second. If I rewind the "live TV", the dropout is not there! So it has to be a problem with the firmware or software. Old unit didn't do this... drives me nuts. I hope new software fixes it!!! I'm using optical digital out.


----------



## drew138

BR, my 4:3 image with sidebars is pretty much dead center. Glad you got the remote 'fixed'.


Football on ESPNHD looked pretty spectacular last night. A few minor pixelations but otherwise it was pretty good. The other new channels were also coming in just fine as well.


John, I was only posting my dissapointment with the game no being in HD. I think golf is a sport that does benefit from HD since many of the courses have great sceanery and the close-ups on the players faces show a lot of emotion that doesn't come through on SD.


I'm sure this was covered in other threads on ESPNHD, but it's really interesting to see HD and SD content intermingled on the program and it realy showcases the quality in the HD pictures. I think ESPN does a pretty good job on Sportscenter of managing the HD/SD handoffs all things considered.


Drew


----------



## CaptDS9E

Actually My Pioneer box has rebooted a few times in the last couple of weeks. So its not just your box Lisa


capt




> Quote:
> One other thing: Has anyone had their Pioneer HD box shut off spontaneously recently? Mine has gone off at least 5 times recently. At first, I thought it was a software upgrade but now I think that the box may be failing.


----------



## anthonymoody

Hey peteyspambucket, the older shows on HDNet were shot on film, and thanks to Mark Cuban's aggressive pursuit of the HD passion, after acquiring the shows it's only a matter of converting the film to HD - exactly what happens (more or less) with films shown on HBO HD, etc.


Re the 8300, just back from a few days out of pocket and still haven't heard back from my message into Bob W's office. Maybe I'l try again monday...


TM


----------



## Flavius

So what is the story on the 8300HD? Is it available in the TWC NYC and Hudson Valley market? I am getting conflicting messages! Hope someone posts here when they get one! Just got the 8000HD and it drops out audio!


----------



## Maurice2




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by CaptDS9E_
> *Actually My Pioneer box has rebooted a few times in the last couple of weeks. So its not just your box Lisa*



Mine too.


----------



## LisaM

I have 2 Pioneer HD boxes. One has been shutting off spontaneously a lot recently - the other not nearly as much. I figured that, if they were doing software updates, both would have been equally affected.


----------



## Maurice2

Pioneer 3510HD. I tried the 'Guide' on an HD channel today, hoping that the problem had been resolved by now. It worked fine. But then I tried it again a few minutes later (still on an HD channel), and the video went beserk.

I had to reboot to get the video back.


Is there a formula to follow in order for the video to remain stable (like "do not use the Guide on HD channels more than once every 15 minutes") -- or is it totally unreliable on all HD channels? And is TWC aware of this problem? And are they working on it?


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Maurice2_
> *Pioneer 3510HD. I tried the 'Guide' on an HD channel today, hoping that the problem had been resolved by now. It worked fine. But then I tried it again a few minutes later (still on an HD channel), and the video went beserk.
> 
> I had to reboot to get the video back.
> 
> 
> Is there a formula to follow in order for the video to remain stable (like "do not use the Guide on HD channels more than once every 15 minutes") -- or is it totally unreliable on all HD channels? And is TWC aware of this problem? And are they working on it?*



My Pioneer 3510HD used to bug out whenever you used the guide on a 720p channel - all other channels were fine. At the time that meant ABC, but now I guess it applies to Fox and ESPN too. Also my 3510 used to power itself down every night. I was connecting it to my Samsung DLP via DVI, so I suspected that when I powered the Samsung off, it powered the box down somehow.


No longer have the 3510 - have one 8000HD and one 3250HD right now.


----------



## Maurice2




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by EricScott_
> *My Pioneer 3510HD used to bug out whenever you used the guide on a 720p channel - all other channels were fine. At the time that meant ABC, but now I guess it applies to Fox and ESPN too.*



Eric, thanks a lot for this info. I didn't know about the 720p factor. I've now tried the guide on all HD channels except 705, 707 and 725 and it works fine.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Maurice2_
> *Eric, thanks a lot for this info. I didn't know about the 720p factor. I've now tried the guide on all HD channels except 705, 707 and 725 and it works fine.*



Learned that one the hard way


----------



## timewaster

has anyone noticed that sometimes the tv guide shows info for only up to 2 days?

For example, last night, the guide would only go up to Sat.

Usually it would say "loading", but it did not and just had "No Data".

This seems to happen occasionally.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by timewaster_
> *has anyone noticed that sometimes the tv guide shows info for only up to 2 days?
> 
> For example, last night, the guide would only go up to Sat.
> 
> Usually it would say "loading", but it did not and just had "No Data".
> 
> This seems to happen occasionally.*



By default I think the guide only has 2 days or so. You have to manually page ahead further to get more. Weird that it says "loading" and then "No Data" if only 3 days ahead or so - haven't had that problem. What has been happening which is strange is the guide seems to forget that you paged ahead after some period of time and then only shows a few days in advance again. Clearest way to see this is if you go to your Scheduled Recordings list, it tracks the guide. So if the guide goes out 2 days your SR list will only go out two days. If you page ahead for more guide data, the SR list goes ahead further, but than randomly seems to reset itself to two days or so.


No apparent pattern. Possibly the box is rebooting and powering back on and I don't even notice. Seems to happen overnight most of the time.


----------



## kristcnj

Since I have to ***** about something when it comes to monstrocities like TWC, cell phone companies, and big tobacco, I have to target my energies on a new area now that TWC has given me most of the channels I want.


Can a brotha get a box with an active digital video output???


Now, don't get me wrong, I'm absolutely ecstatic that I have a respectable HD tier and bikini destinations will undoubtedly keep us all warm at night, but if I have to get my @$$ up and switch component cables to watch a DVD one more time, I think I'll freak out on Bob Watson.


My HDTV has two component inputs and an HDMI port, which sits there just as lonely as all of you before Bikini Destinations arrived on the scene. I am not going less than 480p on either my xbox or DVD player, so all three must share two TV inputs. This aggravates me greatly.


Can we get a POA (that's "plan of action" to the layman) on either the DVI activation or the 8300 availability date? Is that too much ask? I burn enough calories raising my CAB (that's "carbonated alcoholic beverage" to the layman) every six seconds without having to get out of my seat and mess with the wiring of my system. What if I spill my CAB? Yikes!


----------



## vlapietra

TWCNY offers the Pio 3510 and the SA 3250. Both have active DVI outputs that you can use with a DVI->HDMI cable.


----------



## DjPiLL

Or just buy a cheap component switcher.... like the one MadCatz makes for the Xbox. I think its $20 buks or something along those lines.


----------



## kristcnj

BTW, we're talking HD DVR here (SA8000HD)... I'd still have to get up to switch it. Besides, I would like to have my cable box run through the uncompressed digital input to ensure the highest possible quality picture.


----------



## timewaster




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by EricScott_
> *By default I think the guide only has 2 days or so. You have to manually page ahead further to get more. Weird that it says "loading" and then "No Data" if only 3 days ahead or so - haven't had that problem. What has been happening which is strange is the guide seems to forget that you paged ahead after some period of time and then only shows a few days in advance again. Clearest way to see this is if you go to your Scheduled Recordings list, it tracks the guide. So if the guide goes out 2 days your SR list will only go out two days. If you page ahead for more guide data, the SR list goes ahead further, but than randomly seems to reset itself to two days or so.
> 
> 
> No apparent pattern. Possibly the box is rebooting and powering back on and I don't even notice. Seems to happen overnight most of the time.*




I did manually page ahead and did not get the usual "loading" msg, everything on the guide says "no data".

My scheduled recording did not pick up anything past 2 days, except for manual recordings.

This lead me to believe that sometimes the guide holds only 2 days worth of data, which is incorrect.

We've been promised 7 days worth of data. Its annoying because I am a previous Tivo user who is used to 2 weeks worth of info.


----------



## LL3HD

When in doubt, re-boot.


That's my slogan.


And, if at first, you don't re-boot, don't worry, it'll crash anyway and re-boot for you.


Have a nice weekend.


Larry


----------



## drew138

LL3HD, do you work for TWC customer service; that's their solution for everything too.







I swear if you call them and tell them you have a problem with your bill they will tell you to unplug and re-boot your box.


I'm all for complaining to get better service and products; and an active DVI connection would be great, but can't you play DVD's on your XBOX?


Drew


----------



## broadwayblue

the soon to be available 8300 has an HDMI input, correct?


----------



## DylanNYC

the guide never worked on the pioneer 3510 box on a 720P channel. Youd think they would fix that already


----------



## DylanNYC

But I have to say as a P.S. that the picture quality on the Pioneer 3510 is awesome!!!...and hardly ever have drop out problems at all


----------



## garysi

With all the talk about the SA and the Pioneer, I wa wondering if anyone is using the Pace 550 HD box? I had the original SA and it died, so they gave me the Pace. I liked it so much I went and returned my bedroom box for the Pace. I'm running the main systen through a calibrated Panny 47wx49 and the picture is tremendous. I'll still put an ISF calibrated CRT based RPTV against any plasma or LCD, at least for the near future.


----------



## dkan24

Anyone want to take bets on the Knicks game being on inHD tonight?


BTW - I have been enjoying inHD, inHD2, and HDNet very much. They seem like 3 more Discovery's with a little different variety. I especially love the HD graphics and surround sound.


HDNet Movies does not really have much, although I did record The Terminator and have The Professional set up as well.


ESPN has been a let down, although I didn't expect much. I knew that most stuff would be SD. Its just that when I see the commercials for an event in HD, I always thought "why don't we have that?" Now we do, so I am happy.


As far as the 8300 - I am excited although I don't think it will come soon. While HDMI does nothing for me, the faster proccessor will be cool. I thought the 8300 was supposed to have networking abilities; being able to share music, video and pictures around the house. Again that would not do anything for me in my studio apt, but still is cool. So far I have not heard anything about these though.


----------



## anthonymoody

All of those additional features will certainly be cool, though none so cool as the feature where the box actually works










TM


----------



## EricScott

This may be a stupid question, but is it possible for HD to be sent as 4:3? Last night I flipped on ESPN HD and the Lakers Spurs game was coming in as 4:3 and loooked really good for an SD broadcast. So good that I thought maybe it was HD. Is this possible?


----------



## John Mason

Just tapped the "day" button on my 8000HD remote and set a GUIDE recording for HDNet's Tuesday 8 am 1080i series of test patterns (10 minutes long.) A number of threads in other forums outline how to use them.


Eric,

Recall a few threads about 1080i delivery of some old 4:3 movies in HD, sans 16:9 ratio, so think it's possible (and done). Suspect you spotted a 720p upconvert of a 4:3 game, though. Both 720p and 1080i upconverts (by stations or networks) of 480i, I find, can look very good at times. -- John


----------



## dkan24

thanks John - very useful.


----------



## CynKennard

garysi,


I have the Pace 550 and feel that it is superb. Everything about it is perfect, including the often desired simultaneous output from component and S-Video. However, from what I have read here, this STB may only be available from Staten Island Cable.


Cynthia


----------



## drew138

John, thanks for the heads up on the HDNET test pattern. I searched the web and couldn't find a good source of information on how to use these patterns. If you've found a good source, pleas post a link. I continue to look.


Thanks


Drew


----------



## John Mason

Drew,

The posts on HDNet test pattern use appeared this year, perhaps both hardware and programming forums, or others at AVS. One was very detailed. Maintain a big file of useful posts but don't recall logging any of these. -- John


Edit: A search under (hdnet AND patterns) 1 year back shows 13 hits.


----------



## SRFast

None of the HD channels added since October 2004 have been added to the CC's channel guide. Because they don't appear in the guide, they don't "exist" and cannot be accessed by the tuner. This is very annoying because I can get these channels on the SA 8000HD, but not on the SA CC. Do any other TWC-NYC CC users have tis problem? TWC cannot explain why I am not getting the new channels because they insist they've done everything correctly. Any ideas?


I am curious to know how many TWC-NYC subscribers use the CC. From the lack of responses I've received from earlier postings regarding CC, I get the feeling I am the only person in NYC using it.


TIA....JL


----------



## ghostman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by EricScott_
> *This may be a stupid question, but is it possible for HD to be sent as 4:3? Last night I flipped on ESPN HD and the Lakers Spurs game was coming in as 4:3 and loooked really good for an SD broadcast. So good that I thought maybe it was HD. Is this possible?*



It's doubtful that ESPN had an HD truck available for that game (there are a limited number of trucks available in the country and most are currently tasked to football - Thursday & Saturday college, Sunday & Monday NFL). There are many digital trucks available around the country and many arenas (Staples Center and MSG) have their own control rooms.


What you saw was the difference between a digital path to HD broadcast and an analog path to HD broadcast. The truck at the game was probably digital; the feed was back-hauled in digital form on fiber-optic lines to Bristol; ESPN's Bristol complex is SD (serial digital) and HD with no analog, so they just pushed it out to ESPN HD; the cable company receives digital and send it to you digital.


ESPN is a great example of SD/HD path integration. Picture quality of their own footage is very good no matter what format it came in (lower quality footage is either from their archive or from another network). Fox is also a better example. ABC is the worst - watch college football on Saturday or golf and you'll see a definitive analog signal degradation (my guess is that it occurs at the network level in New York - commercial insertion is still probably analog). CBS has always believed in an analog world with SD and HD islands - commercials are analog and the Dolby flags are constantly flipping from Dolby Digital in program to Dolby PL in commercials, studio segments, and promos. NBC can't decide what to do - NASCAR seems to be 480P widescreen.


If you really want to see a good comparison during a show, watch NFL Primetime on ESPN. CBS hi-lights come in to Bristol as 1080i or 480i; Fox hi-lights come into Bristol as 720P. All 480i footage is up-resed to 720P and the 1080i is cross-converted to 720P. You can see the difference between the 480i and 720P footage easily, but the 1080i and 720P are much harder to discern.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ghostman_
> *If you really want to see a good comparison during a show, watch NFL Primetime on ESPN. CBS hi-lights come in to Bristol as 1080i or 480i; Fox hi-lights come into Bristol as 720P. All 480i footage is up-resed to 720P and the 1080i is cross-converted to 720P. You can see the difference between the 480i and 720P footage easily, but the 1080i and 720P are much harder to discern.*



ghostman


thanks for the info - very interesting. have primetime cued up to record. totally psyched to see PT in HD (or pseudo HD at times).


Jut watched NFL PT and your description was very accurate - Fox came in at 720p and looked great. CBS was either really nice at 1080i (Jets/Bills) or not so great at 480i (most other CBS games). Everything in the ESPN studio looked amazing.


----------



## teebeebee1

hey everyone, just been reading this thread for the past hour! just found these great forums.


I just hooked up my hd8000 components and everything was good, but sometimes i'll notice background grid or one kind of standoutish (thats a new word







) in the left 3/4 of the screen, and for some reason, its all i can stare at now!


I don't have the problem with dvds and have tested on all other component inputs and it still seems to be there, this thing may just be some sort of descrambler line or something, all i can figure. Its not anything wrong with my tv, i was relieved to discover when i hooked my dvd player up with the same components.


Should I get DVI cables? I think that might help it, but dammit, i want HDTV, not HD-just ignore some of the inperfections in the background TV!


Not a huge deal, well, dammit, actually it is, i'm a bit compulsive and obsessive about this kind of thing haha, hope someone can help.


You can check yours to see if you have anything, when u turn the channel and it goes black , you can see the pic start to generate in a kind of grid, see if you have anything.


Thanks guys, glad to be here.


----------



## marcos_p

I am having a lot of audio dropouts and pixelization during Cold Case (CBS). It's almost unwatchable. Tried pausing for a few seconds then watching from the buffer. This does not really help.

It seems a little better while watching Deparate Housewives (ABC).

Anyone else having the same problems tonight?


----------



## EricScott

Also found Cold Case to be pretty bad. Jet game earlier today was too. Sounds like CBS is having issues.


----------



## DjPiLL

Ever since I had my cablebox switched (8000HD)... it has improved my picture. Less pixelation and less audio dropouts. The jury is still out on it though... ive only had the new box for a week and I haven't recorded as much stuff as I used to.


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ghostman_
> *
> 
> ESPN is a great example of SD/HD path integration. Picture quality of their own footage is very good no matter what format it came in (lower quality footage is either from their archive or from another network). Fox is also a better example. ABC is the worst - watch college football on Saturday or golf and you'll see a definitive analog signal degradation (my guess is that it occurs at the network level in New York - commercial insertion is still probably analog).*



Watching WABC-DT's upconverted-720p golf coverage Sunday I was starting to conclude something like this, too. Either that or exceptionally poor 'truck' coverage technically. Really nasty video. Coca Cola's logo (a sponsor) was virtually obscured on the periodic score graphics, and white on black lettering of the scores nearly filled in from black 'spillover'. Also, a large amount of edge enhancement on most images really messed up most golf shots. Normally, weekend H/DTV coverage (upconverted) by networks is much better than USA/ESPN/Golf Channel SD weekday golf coverage--usually making most EE vanish. (Virtually all the ads Sunday lacked this bad signal degradation problem.)


Couldn't picture where analog(?!) ABC coverage would creep in, though. Anyone know? -- John


----------



## anthonymoody

I looked back but can't find it - who's the person here using a cablecard? You'd mentioned a name at TWC - would you please post it (or PM me) b/c I'd like to speak with them. I'm looking hard at the 500GB Sony cc DVR box since I can now also use a roof antenna for OTA...I'd likely keep a TWC HD box (probably one of the better ones with DVI out) but use the Sony for my timeshifting.


But I need to make sure that TWC is working (hard) at getting their cc's to recognize all the HD channels...


TM


----------



## SRFast




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by anthonymoody_
> *I looked back but can't find it - who's the person here using a cablecard? You'd mentioned a name at TWC - would you please post it (or PM me) b/c I'd like to speak with them. I'm looking hard at the 500GB Sony cc DVR box since I can now also use a roof antenna for OTA...I'd likely keep a TWC HD box (probably one of the better ones with DVI out) but use the Sony for my timeshifting.
> 
> 
> But I need to make sure that TWC is working (hard) at getting their cc's to recognize all the HD channels...
> 
> 
> TM*



I am using a TWC-NYC SA CC and it is full of problems. The latest problem is documented on page 124 of this thread. If you are referring to Ed Urbanowski of TWC, he wasn't much help when I called him on 11/04 regarding my CC problems. No call back yet and at this point, I don't expect one. He may be very helpful when it comes to STB's, but he knows very little about CC. He took my info, but when he said "Your CC may not be capable oif getting HD channels", I knew I was in trouble. Get the CC, but don't give up the HD STB.


Hope this helps....JL


----------



## SRFast

Does anyone know if the 8000HD's "VCR Archive" jacks work?


TIA...JL


----------



## LawrenceB

They only work when you turn PIP on. Go figure...


----------



## anthonymoody

Thanks JL. Hard to justify spending $1000 bux on the Sony cc DVR (or any other one for that matter) when the TWC cc situation is so fubar. It seems to make the 8000HD situation seem well attended in contrast!


TM


----------



## John Mason

A recorded HDNet test pattern comparison, via TWC and a 8000HD, versus the DCT6208 HD DVR via RCN Cable:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=467880 


Suspect the live HDNet pattern via TWC/8000HD won't look much better next week, but live vs. recorded is needed. -- John


----------



## DJ Frustration

That reduced resolution finding on the 8000HD in that other forum is quite astonishing. 1335 on RCN to 890 on Time Warner is a big drop. Probably an explanation for everyone's feedback on how "blurry" the 8000HD is.


----------



## kristcnj

That's enfuriating. Almost nullifies having a HDTV. One would have to assume the DVI's uncompressed output would help (as wuold the next gen 8300).


In response to someone's earlier post about playing DVDs on the XBOX, the console only plays movies in 480i regardless of connection type.


----------



## SRFast

Just got a call from the TWC-NYC CableCARD programmer. She told me TWC has upgraded the SA CC firmware and asked me if I wanted to participate in testing it before rolling it out. She needed to recruit two (2) CC subscribers in Queens, NY, each with a different HDTV for the test. I have a Mits and she said that was good. She told me she would pass my account info to the next level. I am anxious to test the new SA CC firm/software because I want it to succeed. I will keep you appraised of the progress of this exercise.


Regards.....JL


----------



## anthonymoody

Cool JL, please do, and good luck with the test










TM


----------



## QMAN71

Does anybody know how much TWC charges for an additional HD STB (non-dvr)? I have the SA8000HD and I'm contemplating getting a non-dvr STB w/ active DVI for live viewing because I'm not all that happy with the softness of the 8000HD.

TIA


----------



## jin kim




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by QMAN71_
> *Does anybody know how much TWC charges for an additional HD STB (non-dvr)? I have the SA8000HD and I'm contemplating getting a non-dvr STB w/ active DVI for live viewing because I'm not all that happy with the softness of the 8000HD.
> 
> TIA*



$6.75 (pplus $.22 for the remote), but you also have to pay a $2.00 digital programming duplication charge.


----------



## Sickman

I'm getting annoying static in the left audio channel on Comedy Central. I've noticed it 2 nights in a row now. I have not noticed it on any other channel (though I haven't checked them all). Also, I have 2 boxes, Pio HD box and SD DVR box, and it's happening on both of them. I would try rebooting, but as it is happening on 2 different boxes, I don't see how that would help. Any suggestions? I'd hate to give up the Daily Show.


----------



## bigd86




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Sickman_
> *I'm getting annoying static in the left audio channel on Comedy Central. I've noticed it 2 nights in a row now. I have not noticed it on any other channel (though I haven't checked them all). Also, I have 2 boxes, Pio HD box and SD DVR box, and it's happening on both of them. I would try rebooting, but as it is happening on 2 different boxes, I don't see how that would help. Any suggestions? I'd hate to give up the Daily Show.*



I have this problem, too. It seems that it is not a box problem, but a signal one.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bigd86_
> *I have this problem, too. It seems that it is not a box problem, but a signal one.*



Same here, in the West Village. In fact I don't think I hear it during commercial breaks, only during the programs, if that's possible.


Not even sure who to complain to -- the last time I tried to complain to TWC's repair people about sound problems on one channel it was a huge exercise in frustration -- they wanted to blame it on everything but their signal (trying to blame it on my stereo, the broadcasting network, etc.)


Maybe we can call Comedy Central and complain to them? Maybe they'll get someone to contact the appropriate people at TWC?


----------



## Sickman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by scott_bernstein_
> *the last time I tried to complain to TWC's repair people about sound problems on one channel it was a huge exercise in frustration -- they wanted to blame it on everything but their signal (trying to blame it on my stereo, the broadcasting network, etc.)*



So you've seen this before? How did you resolve it?


Last night it seemed less severe, but still there.


----------



## CaptDS9E

Just a note for those who were looking to get the pioneer box for DVI. Seems Time warner is no longer giving them. Out. I got mine a few weeks back, and my brothers SA box wasnt working right so he wanted to get it exchanged for the Pioneer. The cable guy came and said as of last week they no longer use the Pioneer box's. No DVI for anyone that dosnt already have the non DVR pio box on TWC in nyc


capt


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by CaptDS9E_
> *Just a note for those who were looking to get the pioneer box for DVI. Seems Time warner is no longer giving them. Out. I got mine a few weeks back, and my brothers SA box wasnt working right so he wanted to get it exchanged for the Pioneer. The cable guy came and said as of last week they no longer use the Pioneer box's. No DVI for anyone that dosnt already have the non DVR pio box on TWC in nyc
> 
> 
> capt*



DVI works on the SA3250.


----------



## andrewjnyc

Mysteriously, the coax digital output on my 8000HD stopped working the other day. I'm getting my audio via the optical out now, but I'd really prefer to use the coax if at all possible because of the number of optical devices competing for a limited number of inputs on my receiver. Short of getting TWCNYC to swap out the box (which I'd rather not do until I can replace it with an 8300HD), are there any home troubleshooting suggestions you guys can offer? I've confirmed that the problem is not with the receiver, BTW--my DVD player is using a coax input with no hassles at all.


----------



## peter_moy13

Hi everyone,


I have an appointment scheduled for the installation of a new HD service/box in 2 weeks here in Staten Island.


I understand that TWC no longer supplies the Pioneer with DVI output. However it seems that people have 2 versions of the SA box, one with DVI and one without.


Is it just the luck of the draw in getting a box with a DVI connection?


I know, if I get the DVR I'll be guaranteed to get the connector, but I'm not ready to commit that extra $$$ for that service on top of everything else right now.


Any suggestions on how to increase the chance of getting an SA 3250 with DVI?


Thanks all!

-Pete


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by peter_moy13_
> *Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> I have an appointment scheduled for the installation of a new HD service/box in 2 weeks here in Staten Island.
> 
> 
> I understand that TWC no longer supplies the Pioneer with DVI output. However it seems that people have 2 versions of the SA box, one with DVI and one without.
> 
> 
> Is it just the luck of the draw in getting a box with a DVI connection?
> 
> 
> I know, if I get the DVR I'll be guaranteed to get the connector, but I'm not ready to commit that extra $$$ for that service on top of everything else right now.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions on how to increase the chance of getting an SA 3250 with DVI?
> 
> 
> Thanks all!
> 
> -Pete*



(1) TWC-Staten Island is a somewhat stand-alone system within TWCNYC. STBs used in the other boroughs are not necessarily available there (and vice versa).


(2) That someone says that some TWCNYC truck driver told him that the Pioneer HD STB is no longer available doesn't mean that it isn't.


(3) There are 2 SA HD STBs used in the other 4 boroughs: the 3100HD (which lacks a DVI output) and the 3250HD (all of which, I believe, have working DVI outputs).


(4) No DVR supplied by TWCNYC has a working DVI output.


(5) The best way to get what one wants is to go to a TWCNYC service center and negotiate, not to gamble on what a driver happens to have on his truck when he shows up.


----------



## QMAN71

On Staten Island we have the Pace 550 box which has active DVI. See if you can get that box since most people with it (including me at one time until I got the DVR) have been quite happy with it.


----------



## peter_moy13

QMAN71 & Manatus,


Thanks for the info and suggestions! At this point I'm inclined to wait for the luck of the draw. I'm hopeful that once I have a HD box in hand, it'll be easier to exchange/upgrade (I'm on analog service right now) by going to the service center.


I'll have enough stuff to deal with a new TV, digital cable, HD, etc...


-Pete


----------



## neo0285

Is twcnyc ever going to enable the dvi on hd dvr or are we SOL?


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by neo0285_
> *Is twcnyc ever going to enable the dvi on hd dvr or are we SOL?*



good question. some areas (outside of NYC) are now getting the 8300, which has a working HDMI connection. hopefully it will be available here soon.


----------



## Alzheimers

I know it's kind of late in the thread for a new introduction, here goes:


A week ago, I purchased a Samsung TXP3264 32" HDTV Monitor (480i, 480p, 1080i). Although I loved the image quality of my RCA Component DVD player and MadCatz Universal Component Cable for Xbox/PS2, my composite SA8000 DVR just wasn't cutting it. Maybe it was because I had only experienced TV from a coax line run passed through my VCR, but the image was now very grainy and aliased.


I finally found the time to hit my local TWC office on Kissena Blvd, and in ten minutes walked out with a brand new 8000HD. Excited, I broke out the Monster Component and Audio cables I had purchased along with the TV and wired it all together. Dreams of crystal clear pictures danced as the new box cycled on. Imagine my surprise (horror) at seeing a picture quality worse than anything my old clunker had ever shown. Every standard channel shows horrible compression artifacting, blurry text, and severe banding.


I quickly checked the "700s", the HD channels I heard so much about. Perfect! They were everything I had hoped for, and more. DiscoveryHD looks amazing, with clear colors and fine details. The movie channels looked like my DVD player -- not perfect, but fine enough. I toggled between 701 and 201, the HBO channels, and marvled at the difference.


Is this accurate? Is SD really supposed to look this bad? I tried changing the advanced settings to allow all the resolutions, no luck. I changed from 16:9 to 4:3, and the side bars were distracting and made my wife throw the remote at me!


I've read the 128 pages of this thread, without much hope for any change. I thought if TWC activated the DVI connection it might imrove, but from what I hear that might make the SD picture worse! Do I need to resign myself to the fact that I need to stop wearing my glasses to tolerate basic cable? Please, any suggestions (short of using two cable boxes) would be appreciated!


----------



## vinnyv07

Hello all...I was just wondering if anyone has an updated list of all the HD ch's that can be picked up with a QAM receiver with TWC. Thanks


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Alzheimers_
> *Is SD really supposed to look this bad?*



SD with both my old 3100HD and new 8000HD looks quite good. You should be viewing TWC's digital channels (1 on up) unless you select the analog duplicates with a direct cable connection or VCR passthrough.


The problem with a 8000HD, as this thread and several in the HD recorders forum point out, is that viewing H/DTV channels (701 up) plus S-video or video out isn't possible without walking to the 8000HD and switching from HD to SD mode.


You should check that 480i, 480p, and 1080i are enabled in the setup mode (press GUIDE + INFO). Depending on your monitor input functions and your connections, that will let the 8000HD deliver 480p, or 480i (deinterlaced by your monitor, which may do a better job), and 1080i for 720p/1080i sources. For my CRT RPTV I've disabled the 480i 8000HD mode only because my set loses sync completely with 480i YPbPr inputs. (I've kept my 3100HD for S-video into my RPTV.)


SD channel quality, I've found, depends greatly on the source. Premium movie channels or live local news look exceptionally good at times, while sometimes live golf or other sports is poor quality--often becoming excellent when networks finish delivery of a game on the weekends via the H/DTV channels with lots more bandwidth and bits/second available.


Supposedly the newer 8300HD is on the way here (few months?) and will solve the dual HD/SD operation nuttiness.


In sum, SD and HD should both be free of artifacts, via video out, S-video, and YPbPr. Analog can vary greatly because it's susceptible to noise and distortions from neighborhood or building amplifiers. One block might have crisp NTSC (analog) and the adjacent block poor quality. -- John


PS. If you want to see if the 8000HD's reported slight 1080i fuzziness problem is apparent on your 32" monitor, set your recorder to capture HDNet's test patterns at 8 am Tuesday, as outlined here , and ideally view it live once.


----------



## dguild

Yesterday, ESPH HD and the HDNet channels turned into a digital mess on my 8000 box. I let TW know and they hadn't heard anything about it from others. The problem is still there. Is this a sign my box is starting to go, or are others having this issue in queens? Thanks


----------



## neo0285

no problem for me in queens with those channels on my 8000


----------



## Alzheimers

John,


I've experimented and tried just 1080i, just 480p, just 480i, and a combination of 480i, 480p and 1080i through the Component cables. I haven't tried switching to SD mode and hooking up the Svideo or composite yet, but I had hoped that with a digital connection the signal would look better. Is my alternative really to have a second box dedicated to SD? The poor quality on the digital connection is hard to explain -- it really looks like poorly coded low-bitrate MPEG1, with heavy artifacting around text, boxing, and banding (a fog image, for instance, looks like three colors -- very 8-bit). Would downgrading the connection essentially "fuzz" out these problems, or is there an alternative? ie, would a service call really do anything?


The HD channels, like HDNet and DiscoveryHD look amazing. I wish every channel looked half as good!


----------



## CaptDS9E




> Quote:
> (2) That someone says that some TWCNYC truck driver told him that the Pioneer HD STB is no longer available doesn't mean that it isn't.




Actually we asked for the Pioneer box just like I did when i got mine. The guy who installed the new box wasnt wrong. TW dosnt do the pioneer box's anymore as i called and asked them. They stopped using them a week ago. Thats what the customer rep said. Also the installer found the reason my brother other box wasnt working right. There was a bad line which the guy who brought the first box didnt bother to look at and ran the new line


capt


----------



## vinnyv07

Is there anyway...because Im already paying for Directv and VOOM and high speed internet through twc...that you could sub to just the basic pack and the new Hd pack? Whats the lowest pack you could have with a HD receiver? the ch that Im missing is INHD 1 and 2...now that TW has added them I feel like Im missing something.


----------



## sir_captain




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dguild_
> *Yesterday, ESPH HD and the HDNet channels turned into a digital mess on my 8000 box. I let TW know and they hadn't heard anything about it from others. The problem is still there. Is this a sign my box is starting to go, or are others having this issue in queens? Thanks*



I've had this problem several times since those channels went online--the InHD channles always seem to be ok. So I don't know what the deal is, but you're not the only one--I'm in Manhattan.


Note: for the most part, they've been fine, but when they crap out, they're totally unwatchable.


----------



## neo0285

Just to tell you guys something from my observations. I just switched to TW from Voom simply for the reason of the dvr, my wife wanted one and there was no discussion. I was happy with Voom. I had i conected through dvi and now that i have the 8000 connected through component, i can notice a significant PQ drop from Voom to TW. I blame the lack of DVI, for most of the difference, because the DVI really shines on the sammy DLP. Needless to say, i am really satisfied with TW and the 8000 but i really hope they activate the dvi or they release the 8300, so i can experience ultimate hdtv experience.


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Alzheimers_
> *I haven't tried switching to SD mode and hooking up the Svideo or composite yet, but I had hoped that with a digital connection the signal would look better. Is my alternative really to have a second box dedicated to SD? The poor quality on the digital connection is hard to explain -- it really looks like poorly coded low-bitrate MPEG1, with heavy artifacting around text, boxing, and banding (a fog image, for instance, looks like three colors -- very 8-bit). Would downgrading the connection essentially "fuzz" out these problems, or is there an alternative? ie, would a service call really do anything?
> 
> 
> The HD channels, like HDNet and DiscoveryHD look amazing. I wish every channel looked half as good!*



Piping digital cable SD into YPbPr really varies in quality between sets and how each processes signals. TWC's digital SD channels definitely shouldn't appear that bad. They're fine here, subject to the source quality I mentioned. You don't need a 2nd converter but switching from HD mode to SD mode with the 8000HD is a pain--unless, perhaps, the converter is next to you for the manual switchover, or someone's devised a reasonable workaround.


I generally don't use YPbPr SD inputs into my CRT RPTV because they don't look so hot, other than DVDs, although not as bad as you're getting. But feeding a 480i TWC channel to my RPTV as S-video or composite and letting it deinterlace and stretch it to 16:9 results in good images--at times remarkably good, although higher bit rates or analog available from sources such as C-band would no doubt look better.


The 3-color problem implies miscovergence and suggest you check with a built-in user test pattern or one from a test DVD such as Avia or another source. The set's three electron beams must be converged to create single-color or white cross-hatch or other patterns over the nearly the full screen; (edges are tough to converge perfectly). On my set, HD can be perfectly converged but either some SD inputs to the HD component section, or the entirely separate SD section (non component) can appear misconverged. Can't recall if you mentioned what NTSC analog signals look like with a direct cable hookup to your set's SD tuner, or a CABLE OUT from the 8000HD. If that's messed up, too, it may be a cable input problem of some type for TWC to fix. -- John


----------



## teebeebee1

why isn't MNF in full screen HD?? Damn abc and their black bars, it was full 16:9 the past 3 weeks, but when my eagles are on ?NOOOOO wtf is up


----------



## Sir_Mark

Yeah what's up with MNF in 4:3???


----------



## teebeebee1

ah, minor glitch i'm sure, but dammit, i look forward to seeing Al and John when it busts out in HD on the open lol, i look forward to it.



GO TO!


----------



## Alzheimers

Just an update on my story -- I've called TWC, they're sending someone out tomorrow to check the line. I've also had some more time to play with the setup; I hooked up some composite cables to the vcr archive jacks as well as a line from the COAX-out to the VCR which then connects to the TV via coax. I then had the following combinations simultaneously:


Cable-->(coax)VCR-->(coax)TV

Cable-->(composite)TV

Cable-->(component)TV


I switched the main (HD) channel to 707 (ABC) and the PIP to channel 7 and switched between inputs to compare the difference. I decided to use channel 7 because Jeopardy was on, and one of my main complaints was about the way text looked on the screen in SD. The difference between HD and SD was remarkable, but there was no appreciable difference between the composite and the Coax line connection. I then switched the main channel to 7 and tried to compare the Component-SD Quality to the composite image. To be honest, it looked about the same.


To sum up: the analog output of SD channels from the SA8000HD looked nearly identical to the image quality of the component SD output.


Finally, I was playing with the stretch/zoom functions of my system and found one more interesting item which should have been pretty obvious. The set I have has a 4:3 glass to accomidate standard TV signal and changes to a 16:9 image with bars on the top and bottom to display HD. At a 16:9 ratio, the SA8000HD shrinks the SD image so that there are bars on the sides of the screen...BUT it doesn't fill the screen with a 4:3 ratio either! In order to make the SD signal full-screen I use the 16:9 ratio with the Stretch option on the cable box to fill the horizontal, then use the "Standard" option on the TV to stretch the widescreen image to fill the vertical. The more I try to make the SD signal fit full-screen on the set, the worse the picture looks. I get no such quality loss (a little distortion, yes; noise, no) at all when stretching the HD signal to fit the screen. But even with the cable box set to a 4:3 ratio and the TV set to a standard image, the picture is still not as good as it seemed to be on my old standard TV.


----------



## kbuzz

Im in NYC manhattan and just purchased a new samsung dlp (4674) and the installer reccomends using s video for SD and component for Hd. i would appreicate any user expereince. Basically this seems a bit counter intuitive ergonimically but f it helps improve SD quality by dumbing it down I will go this way . Thanks all


----------



## kbuzz

Im in NYC manhattan and just purchased a new samsung dlp (4674) and the installer reccomends using s video for SD and component for Hd. i would appreicate any user expereince. Basically this seems a bit counter intuitive ergonimically but f it helps improve SD quality by dumbing it down I will go this way . Thanks all


----------



## kbuzz

Im in NYC manhattan and just purchased a new samsung dlp (4674) and the installer reccomends using s video for SD and component for Hd. i would appreicate any user expereince. Basically this seems a bit counter intuitive ergonimically but f it helps improve SD quality by dumbing it down I will go this way . Thanks all


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by kbuzz_
> *Im in NYC manhattan and just purchased a new samsung dlp (4674) and the installer reccomends using s video for SD and component for Hd. i would appreicate any user expereince. Basically this seems a bit counter intuitive ergonimically but f it helps improve SD quality by dumbing it down I will go this way . Thanks all*



S-Video tends to hide some of the imperfections in analog signals that component would show. However your hookup possibilities really depend on the cable box you choose.


If you want an HD DVR, the 8000HD is your only option and it does not let you run component and S-Video at the same time. Also the DVI out isn't working yet so your only option on this box is component. I use it on my Sammy HLP5063 and SD looks really good - as good as it did on other boxes with S-Video; HD looks really good.


If you don't care about the DVR then get the SA 3250HD - this has a working DVI output (with noticeably better picture for HD channels) and you can use S-Video at the same time (SD over DVI doesn't look great). For this box (which I also have) you should use DVI for HD and S-Video for SD. DVI will provide noticeably better PQ for HD channels but SD doesn't look great over DVI, which is where the S-Video comes in. Also using S-Video gives you more picture size options on the Samsung for SD (if you use DVI you only have Wide and 4:3 - no zoom options; if you use S-Video you have two zoom options).


Once you decide what box to get it will be easier to address your questions.


----------



## vinnyv07

I called up TWC today and asked them if I could sub to the basic pack for 19.99 and add on the HD pack .....I just want the locals and the HD ch's...they said NO!!! Anyway I was disappointed with this....trying to cut some costs...but it looks like Im going back to TWC from VOOM.


----------



## LL3HD

Check this flick out


Chronos


I recorded this show recently, finally watched it the other night. Amazing! It's on again tonight and 11/26 on INHD2. It's a visually stunning, mind blowing, time lapse, IMAX movie that works within the confines of a home theatre, even though it's probably more spectacular on an Imax screen.

http://www.inhd.com/products/viewPro...p?prodId=14979 




Larry


----------



## ensyed

Is there some trick to getting switched from analog to DTV with TWC?


My apt was finally wired for DTV last week (i.e. they put a central cable box in my hall closet) Then I was told to call TWC to get the receivers etc hooked up.


Well I have been calling every day since then and they were stuck in paperwork and kept saying my apt is not DTV ready. Today it finally showed up as ready on their screens but they told me I have to call a special "Changover dept number"

Well no one picks up at this number. You leave a message and keep waiting.

I am getting very frustrated. Do you know how to escalate this? I have heard of a Bob Watson on this board. Do you know if emailing him will help and how do I do that?


Thanks for listening to my rant.


----------



## drew138

Did anyone have Monday Night Football in HD last night? I was in Dallas for the game and recorded it on the DVR and now I'm watching it and it isn't in HD?


Drew


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drew138_
> *Did anyone have Monday Night Football in HD last night? I was in Dallas for the game and recorded it on the DVR and now I'm watching it and it isn't in HD?
> 
> 
> Drew*



They switched to HD after the first commercial break into the game I believe.


----------



## EricScott

Anyone have issues recording Rebel Billionaire on 705 last night? I'm not even talking about the constant aspect ratio changes. A few minutes into the show, the audio seemed to jump forward a few minutes and was totally out of sync with the video (which froze I believe for a few seconds). Then all of a sudden they were back in sync but I had clearly missed a few minutes of what happened. Tried rewinding and replaying and the exact same thing happened. Then I noticed the recording ended at 8:57 (not sure if the show in fact ended there or if I was somehow cut short by 3 minutes) but I was able to see the ending of the show.


Very weird.


----------



## kbuzz

Eric


Thank you for replying to my post. AT this time i do not want to use a dvr. My retailer (harvey elect) supplied me with a basic hd box SA xxx??? There is no dvi and no dual audio outputs-this raises two interrelated issues-


1)Swap the box for a new one if available and addresss dvi and/or s video

2) Aspect ratio-control on tv or on the cable box


Firstly, there seems to be a benefit on the lower grade basic HD box because by not using dvi for HD and S video for SD one can simply change channels from HD to sd without changing inputs- a very unWAF principal.

However, with this box SD looks fine on my sharp but of course there are the black bars. According to the installer even the basic Box should adjust aspect ration for zoom, strech etc. He reccomends that i should upgrade the box continue to use component for both SD and HD and change aspect ratio on on the box.


Is this correct- is this the easiest way? Wont the PQ be better using a DVI.


Secondly, as regards aspect ratio should this be controlled via the set top box or the tv. Thanks again in advnace for all comments etc.


----------



## EricScott

kbuzz,


I've never tried component for either SD or HD on my 3250HD - always used DVI for HD and S-Video for SD, so I can't comment on whether the 3250HD would give you better PQ over component than your current box (my guess is it's a SA3100HD). What I can tell you is that the 3250HD puts out an amazing picture on HD channels over DVI and will look sick on your 74 series. To be honest I barely use the 3250HD for SD channels since I have my other STB so I can't even remember if SD channels look really bad over DVI. If they don't, then that solves your WAF issue - just use DVI.


A few points on aspect ratio. On the Samsung if you feed it anything other than 480i, which you will be doing if you use DVI since DVI can't pass 480i (in other words SD is converted from 480i to 480p, which is why people often complain about the PQ of SD channles over DVI), the only picture size options are 4:3 (which inserts black sidebars) and Wide, which is obviously widescreen. If you pass the Samsung a 480i signal, which you would be doing over component (for SD channels) or over S-Video (for all channels) then the Samsung also has two Zoom options and a Panorama option, which stretches the sides but not the middle of the picture to fill the screen. I personally don't like any of these but some people do.


The 3250HD also has a few aspect ratio options - you can choose to either stretch (horizontally) 4:3 material, zoom 4:3 material or present 4:3 material as is with sidebars. One of the issues with the 3250HD is that it inserts gray sidebars, which can be quite annoying to look at, esp at night. So what I do for 4:3 material is I have the STB stretch all 4:3 so that it appears as widescreen, and then I have the Samsung shrink it back to normal (using the 4:3 picture mode setting) for SD channels. There is a no noticeable PQ impact and then you have the black bars that the Samsung inserts. For HD I leave the Samsung on Wide and it looks really good.


So to answer your question, I think with the 3250HD you should leave the AR on the box alone (stetch 4:3) and simply use the Picture Size button on your Sammy remote to toggle between 4:3 (for SD) and Wide (for HD) - the only two choices if using DVI.


If you use the dual hookup method with DVI and S-Video (assuming you don't like the PQ of SD over DVI) then you have the added inconvenience of changing inputs to watch SD vs. HD and when watching S-Video you have more picture size options to toggle through (5 in total). However, in my opinion, it's worth the hastle for the improved PQ of the 3250, especially if you have the HD2+ chip.


----------



## SRFast

I experienced a strange problem Tuesday (11/16) night and want to know if it was isolated to my connection/TV/CableCARD. At approx. 21:30, all the HD channels (701-725) appeared in SD 4:3 format, including the sidebars. After 15-20 minutes, the HD wide-screen format (where applicable) was restored, but the channel information still had them as "SD 4:3". I powered the set off/on to see if this would change but it didn't help. I eventually reset (rebooted) the set and everything was normal. BTW, the SA 8000HD appeared to work fine when I checked it at 21:45. Anyone else experience this situation?


TIA....JL


----------



## SRFast

I did a search and didn't find this posted already, so I thought I would pass this along FYI: http://www.newsday.com/business/loca...0,957857.story 


Regards.....JL


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by SRFast_
> *I did a search and didn't find this posted already, so I thought I would pass this along FYI: http://www.newsday.com/business/loca...0,957857.story
> 
> 
> Regards.....JL*



Interesting - article seem to describe SD versions of the 8000 and 8300 though - wonder if CV has rolled out the 8300HD.


Never mind - reread and they do mention the 8300HD. I think CV is on SARA though which sucks compared to Passport.


----------



## kristcnj

I take it no one knows or has heard anything regarding when the 8300HD will be released for TWC. HDMI would be huge for me...


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by SRFast_
> *I did a search and didn't find this posted already, so I thought I would pass this along FYI: http://www.newsday.com/business/loca...0,957857.story
> 
> 
> Regards.....JL*




Cool, JL.

Always good to know what our neighbors are up to--

but the article was a little confusing.


"Time Warner Cable in the metro area, had 709,000 DVR subscribers as of Sept. 30 the Scientific-Atlanta 8000 box, which stores up to 35 hours of standard-definition programming on a hard drive."


I thought that our box was approximately 90 hours of SD and 25 hours of HD. What's up with that?


And then the writer goes on to say,


"The Scientific-Atlanta 8300 offered by Cablevision stores up to 110 hours."


No indication of SD in this sentence, though I'm sure that it must be SD.


Oh well.

Good for them, now where's our 8300 HD?



Larry


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LL3HD_
> *Cool, JL.
> 
> 
> "Time Warner Cable in the metro area, had 709,000 DVR subscribers as of Sept. 30 the Scientific-Atlanta 8000 box, which stores up to 35 hours of standard-definition programming on a hard drive."
> 
> 
> I thought that our box was approximately 90 hours of SD and 25 hours of HD. What's up with that?
> *



That's why I was confused above as well. The 35 hrs refers to the 8000SD. The 8000HD holds much more. They do mention somewhere that the 8300 would come in an HD version as well.


But I agree - good for them - where is ours


----------



## jergans

Has anyone called TWCNYC to add the new HDXtra tier? It's free until December 1, but they are charging for it after that date.


I called a few minutes ago, asking that the tier be added to my services effective December 1. The woman said, "Well it's free now, why do you want to add it?"


When I explained that I wanted to take care of adding it to my account now, so I was sure of having it continue, uninterrupted, I was told that she couldn't add it to my account because, "We don't have the codes yet. We should get them by December 1st. You can add it after the free preview expires."


This seems like an absurd answer. I could order the NBA package during the free preview week. Shouldn't they have the codes for the HD Tier by now? Has anyone successfully added it?


----------



## DjPiLL

They Newsday ad said Cablevision ordered 40,000 8300 boxes... in both regular and hi-definition versions.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jergans_
> *... "We don't have the codes yet. We should get them by December 1st. You can add it after the free preview expires."
> 
> 
> This seems like an absurd answer. I could order the NBA package during the free preview week. Shouldn't they have the codes for the HD Tier by now? Has anyone successfully added it?*




Ha! That's a classic example of TWC's fine customer service.


By the way, the NBA package, is that HD? I was watching last nights game on ESPN HD and it was SD. To make matters worse, they have that long banner on the scoring bench advertising the NBA in HD.


Larry


----------



## jergans




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LL3HD_
> *Ha! That's a classic example of TWC's fine customer service.
> 
> 
> By the way, the NBA package, is that HD? I was watching last nights game on ESPN HD and it was SD. To make matters worse, they have that long banner on the scoring bench advertising the NBA in HD.
> 
> 
> Larry*



The NBA package is not in HD. ESPN doesn't do NBA games in HD until much later in the season (I think anyway). All of the TNT games are in HD and INHD shows some of the NBA-TV games in HD.


----------



## jet190rs

Hi,


I'm about to buy a plasma and step up to HDTV. Can someone tell me what output connections are on the back of the current Time Warner HD Cable Box(es)? Sorry if this is a newbie question, but I'm trying to figure out how to best connect my home theater, and Time Warner Customer Service doesn't know a damn thing! :-(


I was told there's Component and DVI, but what about HDMI, S-Video, and CableCard?


How about the audio? Does it come in 5.1 channel format? Is it Optical, Coaxial, 5.1 analog? Or is it just a red/white stereo output?


Lastly, I was told there's currently 2 HD cable boxes available - one with DVR, and one without DVR. Are the connections on the back the same for the 2 boxes?


Thanks a lot,

Rich


----------



## HDntheCity

hi jet


i don't get my HD from TWC(just have direct cable hook-up now) but based on prior experience & info from this thread heres a basic overview:


as of now only Pioneer & the SA 3250HD cable boxes have working DVI output. the Pioneer box is apparently no longer available.


i have never run across a TWC cable box with optical digital output-only coax


CableCard IS available but seems a bit bug-ridden at this time. does your plasma have the cablecard slot?


if you want a DVR many subs are waiting the arrival of the SA8300HD, which supposedly has HDMI. BTW 5.1 analog outputs are used for DVD-audio/SACD.


it may be worth the effort to go to a service center & get an HD box yourself, if possible.


anyone with more accurate or detailed info/advice jump right in. Good luck jet!

jim


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jet190rs_
> *Hi,
> 
> 
> I'm about to buy a plasma and step up to HDTV. Can someone tell me what output connections are on the back of the current Time Warner HD Cable Box(es)? Sorry if this is a newbie question, but I'm trying to figure out how to best connect my home theater, and Time Warner Customer Service doesn't know a damn thing! :-(
> 
> 
> I was told there's Component and DVI, but what about HDMI, S-Video, and CableCard?
> 
> 
> How about the audio? Does it come in 5.1 channel format? Is it Optical, Coaxial, 5.1 analog? Or is it just a red/white stereo output?
> 
> 
> Lastly, I was told there's currently 2 HD cable boxes available - one with DVR, and one without DVR. Are the connections on the back the same for the 2 boxes?
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot,
> 
> Rich*



Rich --


TWCNYC (except in Staten Island) has used 3 HD STBs during the past year or so: the Scientific Atlanta 3100HD, the Pioneer 3510HD, and the SA 3250HD. The SA 3100HD may or may not still be available. It has a pretty decent output (except for tendency to cast a vague fog over pictures) but its only HD output is Component and its only output format is 1080i. The Pioneer is a great box that is no longer being made by Pioneer and may or may not still be available from TWCNYC. It outputs HD via either Component or DVI and can output all possible video output formats. The SA3250HD is probably still available, has an excellent reputation, and has a working DVI output (as well as Component) and choice of all possible video output formats. All three boxes have digital audio (DD 5.1), either coax or optical (but, if my memory's ok, not both). No STB from TWCNYC has an HDMI output.


TWCNYC is currently offering the SA8000HD DVR. It's a nice and addictive toy but probably not what I'd want as my first HD STB (though it's what I'm now using) because it slightly degrades the resolution of HD programs and is extremely buggy. It does not have a working DVI output and probably never will. It outputs all possible video formats and has both coax and optical audio out jacks. The SA8300HD DVR, already in use by some other TWC franchises, is reported to overcome many of the 8000's limitations. It has a working HDMI output. No one here really knows when, if ever, TWCNYC, will offer it.


No TWCNYC STB has an HDMI output. There are, apparently, a couple of TWC customers somewhere in the outer boroughs experimenting with Cable Cards supplied by TWCNYC and experiencing major problems with them. Bear in mind that the current generation of Cable Cards, even when they work, are one-way, meaning no VOD, etc.


If I were you, I'd go for a SA3250HD STB and enjoy it before venturing elsewhere. It can output a SD signal via S-Video or Composite, which the 8000HD DVR can't without being manually reconfigured, and that's a very important factor for many.


Of course, you should also look at today's NY _Times_ article about the folly of buying a plasma.


Good luck!


----------



## DjPiLL




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Manatus_
> *Of course, you should also look at today's NY Times article about the folly of buying a plasma.
> 
> 
> Good luck!*




I just read this article.... they say buy LCD over Plasma. The big problem with LCD (that even the article admits)... is you can't get LCD in a large size. The largest "reasonably priced" LCD you can get is that 46" Samsung LCD for about $6200. You can get 50" Plasma for $1000 less. Plus with Plasma you can go larger than 50" if need be.


But thats a whole different arguement.







If you want to debate LCD vs. Plasma... check out the flat panel forum here on AVS.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DjPiLL_
> *You can get 50" Plasma for $1000 less. Plus with Plasma you can go larger than 50" if need be.*



Umm, I was trying to be a little provocative, and I guess I was. One point of the article, though, is that there's no 1080p plasma available today, at any price.


----------



## shigaloo

anybody having problems in brooklyn, just lost all my hd channels


right in the middle of the professional... 9:50pm


----------



## cinemagotham




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by shigaloo_
> *anybody having problems in brooklyn, just lost all my hd channels
> 
> 
> right in the middle of the professional... 9:50pm*



I lost a lot of channels too, HD and SD. I just missed the last segment (boardroom) of the apprentice.


----------



## DjPiLL




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Manatus_
> *Umm, I was trying to be a little provocative, and I guess I was. One point of the article, though, is that there's no 1080p plasma available today, at any price.*




True... just like there isn't any 1080p broadcasts out either. Yea yea... i know they will be out soon.


I actually own a 50" plasma. There is no way I would want to downgrade in size just to have 1080p functionality. I want to go UP in size in the future... not down.


But if you are looking in the 42" range... then yeah you can consider LCDs.


----------



## cinemagotham

seems to be back. so annoying, tho.


----------



## timewaster

anybody hear about the latest dispute between TW and Cablevision?

They are threatening to remove Knick games on TWC by next week, just like what they did with the Mets.


----------



## mabrym

Watching a currently recording show from the beginning - I think I read on this forum that you could only watch the last half hour, is that true. I was watching the VaTech game last night and started about 45 minutes late and could not seem to start from the beginning. I also had problems fast-forwarding for a while, the "cursor" just bounced back and forth but nothing happened.


Any tips on what not to do? I don't want to ever start to watch a game from the beginning (a half-hour delayed I mean)and suddenly be "live".


----------



## BelB64

Yes-Cablevision has said if there is no agreement with twc of nyc by November 24th they will pull both MSG and FSNY until there is one


----------



## DjPiLL




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by BelB64_
> *Yes-Cablevision has said if there is no agreement with twc of nyc by November 24th they will pull both MSG and FSNY until there is one*




I just saw this report on the news. WTF is up with this? Didn't they just come to an agreement? Now they want more cash again?


Both of these companies really piss me off.


----------



## penone

May have something to do with the west side stadium thing


P/O ny'ers and hold msg and fsny hostage???










My theory is twc wants the hdtv rights to the channels for nothing and cablevision is being greedy.


Paul


----------



## emauss

I recently got my Samsung 4674 from Harvey's and requested a Pioneer box from TWCNYC. First I was told that they were not available, but when I went down to pick it up myself (in Flushing), the had one for me.

After 1 day, I had a major problem. HD had no picture and blue striped line down the center of the screen. S-Video and AV inputs worked fine. Both component inputs on the Samsung gave the same result (I was not using DVI at the time).


...Didn't know where the problem was...STB or TV!


Then I connected my DVD player to the compenent inputs for the TV...and no signal.... So I called Samsung for support.


They said "call Harvey's" and try for a new set.


To make a long story short, Harvey's agreed....


Then I went back and tried a few more diags and found that component output was not "on" for my DVD player and the problem was the Pioneer STB. Rebooting it fixed the problem temporarily, by it kept coming back.


I went back to the TWC office and they swapped out the box for another Pioneer 3510 and it works fine.


One of the points I am making is that TWCNYC (at least in Flushing office) has plenty (read: more than one) Pioneer 3510.



Eric


----------



## sammysamosa




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by EricScott_
> *kbuzz,
> 
> 
> I've never tried component for either SD or HD on my 3250HD - always used DVI for HD and S-Video for SD, so I can't comment on whether the 3250HD would give you better PQ over component than your current box (my guess is it's a SA3100HD). What I can tell you is that the 3250HD puts out an amazing picture on HD channels over DVI and will look sick on your 74 series. To be honest I barely use the 3250HD for SD channels since I have my other STB so I can't even remember if SD channels look really bad over DVI. If they don't, then that solves your WAF issue - just use DVI.
> 
> 
> A few points on aspect ratio. On the Samsung if you feed it anything other than 480i, which you will be doing if you use DVI since DVI can't pass 480i (in other words SD is converted from 480i to 480p, which is why people often complain about the PQ of SD channles over DVI), the only picture size options are 4:3 (which inserts black sidebars) and Wide, which is obviously widescreen. If you pass the Samsung a 480i signal, which you would be doing over component (for SD channels) or over S-Video (for all channels) then the Samsung also has two Zoom options and a Panorama option, which stretches the sides but not the middle of the picture to fill the screen. I personally don't like any of these but some people do.
> 
> 
> The 3250HD also has a few aspect ratio options - you can choose to either stretch (horizontally) 4:3 material, zoom 4:3 material or present 4:3 material as is with sidebars. One of the issues with the 3250HD is that it inserts gray sidebars, which can be quite annoying to look at, esp at night. So what I do for 4:3 material is I have the STB stretch all 4:3 so that it appears as widescreen, and then I have the Samsung shrink it back to normal (using the 4:3 picture mode setting) for SD channels. There is a no noticeable PQ impact and then you have the black bars that the Samsung inserts. For HD I leave the Samsung on Wide and it looks really good.
> 
> 
> So to answer your question, I think with the 3250HD you should leave the AR on the box alone (stetch 4:3) and simply use the Picture Size button on your Sammy remote to toggle between 4:3 (for SD) and Wide (for HD) - the only two choices if using DVI.
> 
> 
> If you use the dual hookup method with DVI and S-Video (assuming you don't like the PQ of SD over DVI) then you have the added inconvenience of changing inputs to watch SD vs. HD and when watching S-Video you have more picture size options to toggle through (5 in total). However, in my opinion, it's worth the hastle for the improved PQ of the 3250, especially if you have the HD2+ chip.*







thank you . that was incredibly useful, but i have a couple more questions about a similar problem. I have a panasonic DLP and a SA3250 box. right now we have the TV hooked up to the Cable box via the three PrPbY lines iinto component. ) and no S video. I will go and add an S video connection between the cable box and the TV. (what is the DVI connection by the way--how does that work?) the question is whether that will give me the ability to change aspect ratio for individual channels while channel surfiing via use of the TV remote control. When I called Panasonic to ask about why the aspect ratio control on the TV remote did not work, they told me that any time I had a HD feed, the aspect ratio control on the TV remote would not work, and that applied whether or not individual channels were coming through as SD or HD. Basically, what I would like to do is to watch all SD programming in 4:3, except when something is letterboxed, when I would like to use the TV remote to change aspect ratio to zoom or just formatfor just that channel.


Right now, I am unable to do that, and any time I find a SD channel in letterbox I have to change the defaults on all cable output using the cable remote. That's a little unwieldy. Will adding a S video connection change that, and allow the TV remote to perform the AR change? From a response to a similar question, I learned that part of the problem might be that I cannot change aspect ratio on anything other 480i. Is that true, and if so, should I change the output format on the TV to something lower by using the remote for the SA3250 (I don't seem to able to select multiple output formats, and the default is set at 1080i). Perhaps that will change with an S video connection as well. I will try that, but in the meantime, any assistance on how to deal with this issue would be greatly apprceciated


Thanks very much.


----------



## EricScott

sammysamosa,


I really can't give you a good answer since I don't have a Panasonic DLP. Each TV handles aspect ratio control different. My guess, however, is that you have the cable box set to output 1080i for all channels over component. When the Panasonic gets a 1080i signal over component there are no AR options. If you were to pass the Panasonic a 480i signal over component or S-Video (note - S-Video only passes 480i) then I bet you will have more AR controls on the Panasonic.


If you are using component on the 3250, you should be able to set the output formats. For your DLP I would choose 480i and either 1080i or 720p. Even though the NR on my DLP is 720p, I choose 1080i instead b/c more HD channels are 1080i NR so these are passed as is. For 720p channels there are actually dual conversions - the 3250 scales 720p to 1080i and the TV scales 1080i to 720p - not ideal but again this only affects a few channels.


IIRC correctly the Panny DLP doesn't have a DVI input - just HDMI. HDMI and DVI are both digital connections, which theoretically should provide the best possible picture quality since an unaltered digital signal is passed to the digital display and no digital/analog and analog/digital conversions take place (over component they do). HDMI is a newer version of DVI, which also passes 5.1 audio (DVI passes video only) and is fully backwards compatible with DVI. You can get a DVI to HDMI cable to use the 3250 with your DLP. Typically SD looks crappier over DVI or HDMI than it would over Component, which is why many people run S-Video in parallel with DVI/HDMI.


----------



## emauss

EricScott - Thanks for the info on setup. You suggestions are spot-on. I am using the 3510 DVI connection and S-Video all in the modes you suggested. One quesiton though...should I allow 1080i output from the Pioneer or should I change that to 720p only? Which unit can convert 1080i to 720p better, the STB or the Samsung 4674?



Eric


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by emauss_
> *EricScott - Thanks for the info on setup. You suggestions are spot-on. I am using the 3510 DVI connection and S-Video all in the modes you suggested. One quesiton though...should I allow 1080i output from the Pioneer or should I change that to 720p only? Which unit can convert 1080i to 720p better, the STB or the Samsung 4674?
> 
> 
> 
> Eric*



The Samsung will do a better job than the STB at scaling the image. If you are using DVI you ideally want to have the STB do no converting at all. On the 3250HD this isn't entirely possible since you have to choose either 720p or 1080i (you can't choose both). On the Pioneer I believe (haven't had this box for a while) that you can choose both 720p and 1080i and the box will pass both as is to the Samsung. The only resolution you cannot pass over DVI to the Samsung is 480i - this is why all SD is converted to 480p (I believe) and why many people don't like SD PQ over DVI. That's where the S-Video connection comes in - you get 480i over S-Video and get 720p or 1080i over DVI.


BTW - the Pioneer technically is a superior box to the 3250 except for two really big annoyances, which ultimately drove me to switch:


1) Rebooting - I found that when I connected with DVI to my Samsung that when I turned my Samsung off, the Pioneer would most of time end up powering down afterwards. So the next day when I wanted to watch something I had to power on the Pioneer first.


2) Problems with the Guide on 720p Channels - If you try accessing the guide on 720p channels (705, 707, 725) the box goes crazy - these pink and white vertical lines appear on the screen and the box freezes. Only way to fix it is to unplug the Pioneer and then replug and let it reboot (simply powering down doesn't work).


The 3250 doesn't have either of these problems but unfortunately makes you choose 720p or 1080i (not both) and it inserts gray sidebars for 4:3 material which I don't like. No such thing as the perfect box.


Glad I can be helpful.


----------



## emauss

EricScott - You said...


"1) Rebooting - I found that when I connected with DVI to my Samsung that when I turned my Samsung off, the Pioneer would most of time end up powering down afterwards. So the next day when I wanted to watch something I had to power on the Pioneer first.


2) Problems with the Guide on 720p Channels - If you try accessing the guide on 720p channels (705, 707, 725) the box goes crazy - these pink and white vertical lines appear on the screen and the box freezes. Only way to fix it is to unplug the Pioneer and then replug and let it reboot (simply powering down doesn't work)."


I do not have any of these problems. The Guide is very slow in opening when using the DVI, and the "info" button, when pressed, creates an interesting right to left opening window as the info for the individual item appears (very slowly!). The box has 2004 firmware...the diags menu shows an OS date of May 5 2004 and a driver date of May 18, 2004.


If you haven't seen the diags menu, it is very interesting. For anyone interested, it is accessable by holding the "source" and "diamond" buttons until "diag6" appears, then press the "diamond" again. Then use the down arrows for a ton of information..including network address, server address, PPVs, and a host of other things you and I would not normally see.


Eric


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by emauss_
> *EricScott - You said...
> 
> 
> I do not have any of these problems. The Guide is very slow in opening when using the DVI, and the "info" button, when pressed, creates an interesting right to left opening window as the info for the individual item appears (very slowly!). The box has 2004 firmware...the diags menu shows an OS date of May 5 2004 and a driver date of May 18, 2004.
> 
> 
> Eric*



Well if you don't have the above mentioned problems then the Pioneer is as good as it gets right now. Are you sure you don't have the 720p problem? The IPG works fine (as you said slowly) on every channel other than 720p channels. Not that you should intentionally freeze your box, but it wouldn't surprise me if you have the problem.


The rebooting was the really annoying issue for me. The 720p IPG issue is clearly avoidable - just don't check the guide on those channels.


----------



## emauss




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by EricScott_
> *Well if you don't have the above mentioned problems then the Pioneer is as good as it gets right now. Are you sure you don't have the 720p problem? The IPG works fine (as you said slowly) on every channel other than 720p channels. Not that you should intentionally freeze your box, but it wouldn't surprise me if you have the problem.
> 
> 
> The rebooting was the really annoying issue for me. The 720p IPG issue is clearly avoidable - just don't check the guide on those channels.*





I am not sure, now that you mention it. Which channels in particular are we speaking of? Any who says that one should not try to debug a situation by finding a fully repeatable problem?




Never mind. I found them with the info button on the TV and yes, one of them does freeze the set...

Eric


----------



## emauss

EricScott - Well, I found an answer (that I am sure others have found in the past). I do not allow 720p to be output by the box (I guess similar to what you get form the SA unit). The box will up-convert and the Sammy will down-convert. Double conversion, but....not flakey Guide screens at 720P.


Eric


----------



## emauss

EricScott -

Well...it did work for a a time or two...then it went back to n.g. output and I had to reboot the box. I am planning at this point to wait for the SA8300 to be available and just go to that.


(e)


----------



## Maurice2




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by emauss_
> *2) Problems with the Guide on 720p Channels - If you try accessing the guide on 720p channels (705, 707, 725) the box goes crazy - these pink and white vertical lines appear on the screen and the box freezes. Only way to fix it is to unplug the Pioneer and then replug and let it reboot (simply powering down doesn't work).*



No need to unplug the Pioneer STB.

The following has worked for me when I have inadvertently tried to access the Guide on a 720p channel:


Turn off TV and STB.

Press and hold Power button on STB until word BOOT appears on STB. Let go.

When correct time appears on STB, restart TV and STB. The word PASSPORT will appear on TV screen together with small blinking lights. Wait till these disappear and a regular TV image appears. You will now be on channel 1. Tune to the channel you wish to watch.


----------



## emauss




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Maurice2_
> *No need to unplug the Pioneer STB.
> 
> The following has worked for me when I have inadvertently tried to access the Guide on a 720p channel:
> 
> 
> Turn off TV and STB.
> 
> Press and hold Power button on STB until word BOOT appears on the STB. Let go.
> *



That is a warm re-boot. Comparable to pressing the "reset" button on a PC.


...and, unfortunetly it takes almost as much time as a cold re-boot (unplugging).


----------



## mabrym

Anyone getting picture drop-outs on the Falcons/Giants game? Picture goes black for a few seconds?


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mabrym_
> *Anyone getting picture drop-outs on the Falcons/Giants game? Picture goes black for a few seconds?*



Yes - very annoying. Getting them on both my 3250 and my 8000HD. Joe Buck even made a comment about it. Seems to have improved in the last few minutes. Too bad Toomer can't catch the freakin ball.


----------



## DjPiLL

Does anyone else notice that the Knicks game on 721 (INHD) is so incredibly low on volume its pretty much unwatchable?


----------



## DjPiLL

Now I get no picture. Is there a backout of this channel?


----------



## dkan24

Bob Watson said that we would get Knicks HD games on inHD, so that is why we did not need MSG HD. Instead of getting that, we don't even get the game when it actually should be on.


Now TWC and Cablevision are negotiating again. Didn't they just do that 6 months ago?


----------



## DjPiLL

Hey dkan:


Can you verify that you are having the same problem with this channel? I am getting no picture and my receiver is wigging out.


TWC cust service is insisting they can get a picture and its just a problem with my set.


----------



## marcos_p

I too do not get a signal on 721. I'm in Queens.


----------



## dkan24

There is just a gray screen. No way is it picture problems. The game is clearly blacked out in New York.


----------



## DjPiLL

Ok... well more BS lies from Time Warner. I have a service call set up for this Saturday. Maybe i'll just let them come out and waste their time and I wont be home... just like they wasted 2hrs of my time today on the phone with these idiots... just to have them tell me I have a problem with my box and its NOT blacked out. Grrrrr.


Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## LL3HD

I was so looking forward to the Knicks game last night on 721. What a crime!


I noticed the screen was gray. I assumed it was my stupid SA 8000 HD DVR (yes this one, my second one, is acting up again just as the previous one did). I called customer service and they assured me that there was no black out on 721. She said she was watching the game on 721it must be your box. Good old TW, always on top of the situation.


What a coincidence, moments after the game-- the picture came back. This really is despicable! We can't get MSG HD and the one time the Knicks are broadcast in HD - we get a gray screen. This is infuriating!


Regarding this second crappy SA 8000 HD DVR, I have a scheduled appointment this Wednesday afternoon. I scheduled this last week at the first sign of it acting up. And I called three times over the last 5 days to reconfirm this appointment to remind these inept fools to bring a new box. I'd bet the farm that the techy will not have a replacement box.


I think I'll swap it out myself tomorrow morning and keep the appointment anyway. I can't take the chance of having TW screw up my Thanksgiving and leave me with a malfunctioning box that re boots at will. It's bad enough that I had recordings on the DVR that I was planning on entertaining with on Thanksgiving.


HD was supposed to be fun. We should be enjoying this. Instead we pay good money for incompetence and frustrations. Is it me?? Has anyone else exchanged their HD DVR? Are others having problems withrandom crashing causing re-booting, freeze ups, PIP not working right, the list' menu screen informing to retry, etc etc.??? Anybody?


Just for the record -- the DVR is at no more than half its capacity. My cable was thoroughly checked out at two previous service calls.




Larry


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LL3HD_
> 
> Are others having problems withrandom crashing causing re-booting, freeze ups, PIP not working right, the list' menu screen informing to retry, etc etc.??? Anybody?



Haven't used the 8000HD's DVR section that heavily. But discovered recently that when I couldn't get GUIDE menus to display at all, that pressing the TV button on my remote seemed to fix the problem. I've had pause and back or fast forward screw up a few recorded programs


TWC, though, seems to be pulling, in effect, a near-720p downrezzing with the 8000HD--akin to what DirecTV's doing with its customers. (You'd think cable companies would want to use their potential bandwidth advantage to enhance resolution compared to DBS.) That's due to the 'fuzziness' of 8000HD (live or recorded) images that actually shrinks resolvable detail to ~890 lines on my CRT RPTV ( posted last week ).


By contrast, slightly 'foggy' images from my 3100HD measure about 1290 lines of resolvable horizontal detail, and HDNet's test pattern via RCN Cable on their DCT6208 HD DVR measures ~1335 lines. Someone in the HD recorders forum (an engineer in Vegas) attributes this low-rez 8000Hd problem to the wrong drivers (firmware) for the video-output section, and wrote that cable systems with other than SA hardware, such as Staten Island's Pace 550 boxes, can't distribute system-wide firmware to fix the problem. -- John


----------



## ebrigham




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jergans_
> *Has anyone called TWCNYC to add the new HDXtra tier?...*



In case you haven't already gotten an answer from TWC - I was quoted $8.95 per month to add the new HD channels. Billing should start in Dec...


Anyone else hear anything new on the 8300? I am hoping for early January...


----------



## DjPiLL




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ebrigham_
> *In case you haven't already gotten an answer from TWC - I was quoted $8.95 per month to add the new HD channels. Billing should start in Dec...
> 
> 
> Anyone else hear anything new on the 8300? I am hoping for early January...*




You can get both the HD DVR and Hi-Def Plus for $15 total. When I was on the phone with the CSR supervisor yesterday... I had her add this to my package... effective December 1st.


Lets see if it gets put on there.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ebrigham_
> *Anyone else hear anything new on the 8300? I am hoping for early January...*



I happened to be on the phone with a TWCNYC CSR Saturday evening about a problem unrelated to HDTV. When he brought up my account information on his computer and noticed that I had an 8000HD DVR, he told me that he was getting one himself today and asked me what I thought of it. After I finished my brief rant, I mentioned that TWCNYC will probably be getting an improved model --the 8300HD-- at some point. He told me that he'd never heard of it. As far as I know, no TWC system outside NYC is yet using 8300s with the Passport OS, and if history is a good predictor, I wouldn't expect any to show up here for several months, at least, after they appear elsewhere.


----------



## ebrigham




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DjPiLL_
> *You can get both the HD DVR and Hi-Def Plus for $15 total. When I was on the phone with the CSR supervisor yesterday... I had her add this to my package... effective December 1st.
> 
> 
> Lets see if it gets put on there.*



Oh yeah. I should mention my price was not for the package deal. I am still waiting for the 8300 before I get the HD DVR.


----------



## ebrigham




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Manatus_
> *I happened to be on the phone with a TWCNYC CSR Saturday evening about a problem unrelated to HDTV. When he brought up my account information on his computer and noticed that I had an 8000HD DVR, he told me that he was getting one himself today and asked me what I thought of it. After I finished my brief rant, I mentioned that TWCNYC will probably be getting an improved model --the 8300HD-- at some point. He told me that he'd never heard of it. As far as I know, no TWC system outside NYC is yet using 8300s with the Passport OS, and if history is a good predictor, I wouldn't expect any to show up here for several months, at least, after they appear elsewhere.*



Thanks for the update. I won't get my hopes up then...


----------



## DjPiLL

I'll be honest... after they swapped out my 8000HD box with one of the "newer model" 8000HDs... my issues definitely decreased. I still get some pixelation and audio dropouts... but its not nearly as bad as my prior box.


The jury is still out though. Yeah I want an 8300HD as well... but the ability to record HD content is reason enough for me to deal with the interim BS.


----------



## timewaster




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LL3HD_
> *I was so looking forward to the Knicks game last night on 721. What a crime!
> 
> 
> I noticed the screen was gray. I assumed it was my stupid SA 8000 HD DVR (yes this one, my second one, is acting up again just as the previous one did). I called customer service and they assured me that there was no black out on 721. She said she was watching the game on 721it must be your box. Good old TW, always on top of the situation.
> 
> 
> What a coincidence, moments after the game-- the picture came back. This really is despicable! We can't get MSG HD and the one time the Knicks are broadcast in HD - we get a gray screen. This is infuriating!
> 
> 
> Regarding this second crappy SA 8000 HD DVR, I have a scheduled appointment this Wednesday afternoon. I scheduled this last week at the first sign of it acting up. And I called three times over the last 5 days to reconfirm this appointment to remind these inept fools to bring a new box. I'd bet the farm that the techy will not have a replacement box.
> 
> 
> I think I'll swap it out myself tomorrow morning and keep the appointment anyway. I can't take the chance of having TW screw up my Thanksgiving and leave me with a malfunctioning box that re boots at will. It's bad enough that I had recordings on the DVR that I was planning on entertaining with on Thanksgiving.
> 
> 
> HD was supposed to be fun. We should be enjoying this. Instead we pay good money for incompetence and frustrations. Is it me?? Has anyone else exchanged their HD DVR? Are others having problems withrandom crashing causing re-booting, freeze ups, PIP not working right, the list' menu screen informing to retry, etc etc.??? Anybody?
> 
> 
> Just for the record -- the DVR is at no more than half its capacity. My cable was thoroughly checked out at two previous service calls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Larry*




you are not alone.

Many people including me have reported numerous annonying problems with the 8000HD


----------



## gregeas

I've decided to ditch the 8000HD, which took TW three appointments to install, and replace it with the old Pioneer box or the newer SA one. The PQ of the 8000HD is a big step down, and I'm sick of the endless bugs. I also think the box is ugly as hell, which wouldn't matter as much if it worked.


Does anyone else have the problem of the 8000HD displaying a partial image and outputting audio even when it is turned off?


----------



## Nyc2002




> Quote:
> HD was supposed to be fun. We should be enjoying this. Instead we pay good money for incompetence and frustrations. Is it me?? Has anyone else exchanged their HD DVR? Are others having problems withrandom crashing causing re-booting, freeze ups, PIP not working right, the list' menu screen informing to retry, etc etc.??? Anybody?



i'm in the market to get a hdtv ( plasma most likely ) but been holding off for the reasons like the ones listed above. I love my regular DVR, but it concerns me that HD DVR seems so buggy.


very much a newb question: but can't we use non TWC DVRs ? ReplayTV has an HD model and many people are building HTPC with DVR functionality -- and there are a few other ones, no ? Or are we stuck with the DVR device that TWC gives us ?


And if other TWC markets are using the new and improved 8300 series, can't we just buy that model and use it here in new york ?


thanks.


----------



## HDntheCity

does anyone know if TWC's SA 3250HD boxes have a pass-thru input? on the SA website it shows this as an optional feature & mentions this input can be used with another device. the loop-thru has component HD video & digital audio inputs. what i'm thinking of is upgrading to TWC HD service(can bundle it with RoadRunner at no added cost) & this input would mean i wouldn't need an outboard Video switcher. my display only has 2 component inputs(used now for D* & my DVD player) & no DVI. FYI this box can also be ordered with Firewire(IEEE) outputs but i'm seriously doubting TWC uses these. thanks for the help!


jim


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by HDntheCity_
> *does anyone know if TWC's SA 3250HD boxes have a pass-thru input? on the SA website it shows this as an optional feature & mentions this input can be used with another device. the loop-thru has component HD video & digital audio inputs. what i'm thinking of is upgrading to TWC HD service(can bundle it with RoadRunner at no added cost) & this input would mean i wouldn't need an outboard Video switcher. my display only has 2 component inputs(used now for D* & my DVD player) & no DVI. FYI this box can also be ordered with Firewire(IEEE) outputs but i'm seriously doubting TWC uses these. thanks for the help!
> 
> 
> jim*



My 3250HD does not have a pass through - it doesn't have any A/V inputs for that matter. TWC does have 3250HD's with firewire but you need to specially request one and apparently need to have a firewire device to hook it to or the installer won't leave the box. Not sure if hte firewire 3250's have pass through.


----------



## HDntheCity

thanks Eric!!


from what i saw on the SA website the pass-thru inputs & Firewire inputs look like an either/or feature-you can have one but not both. if you're interested go to scientificatlanta.com (sorry-STILL don't how to post links ) & follow links to their product catalog. there are good pics of the back panels. there're pdf files-you'll need Acrobat reader. but when i make the upgrade i'll ask for an SA 3250HD with pass-thru & see what happens. can always get that $10 R Shack switcher. BTW if you can get the box with Firewire outputs will it work with a D-VHS deck? thanks again.


jim


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by HDntheCity_
> *thanks Eric!!
> 
> 
> from what i saw on the SA website the pass-thru inputs & Firewire inputs look like an either/or feature-you can have one but not both. if you're interested go to scientificatlanta.com (sorry-STILL don't how to post links ) & follow links to their product catalog. there are good pics of the back panels. there're pdf files-you'll need Acrobat reader. but when i make the upgrade i'll ask for an SA 3250HD with pass-thru & see what happens. can always get that $10 R Shack switcher. BTW if you can get the box with Firewire outputs will it work with a D-VHS deck? thanks again.
> 
> 
> jim*



Yes. There is a huge 3250 thread somewhere where numerous people are successfully using the 3250 with a D-VHS unit.


----------



## HDntheCity

thanks again. don't have a D-VHS deck but i was curious.


jim


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by HDntheCity_
> *thanks again. don't have a D-VHS deck but i was curious.
> 
> 
> jim*



You have a PM.


----------



## anthonymoody

Anyone try to trade in an HD box for the 8000HD lately at 23rd st? I'll need to do so soon and was wondering if they still have them lying around...


I'm still using the 3100HD if you can believe it










TM


----------



## jet190rs

Can someone please answer these questions about STB's before I go buy a plasma?


So far I've been hearing that the SA 8000 DVR boxes are buggy, so I should just ask for a SA 3250 if I don't need DVR right?


I might get a Panasonic TH-42PD25U plasma, which can't accept a 720p signal (except from a computer vga input). Is this gonna be a problem? I read that with the SA 3250 you have to choose whether to output 720p or 1080i? What exactly does this mean? NBC/CBS output 1080i and ABC/ESPN output 720p or something like that right? Since the Panasonic can't accept 720p, do I just make the STB output 1080i all the time? Even when I watch ESPN's 720p signal???


I heard watching SD channels over DVI is bad, so some people connect both DVI for HD and S-Video for SD at same time. If I do that I can still connect my own DVR or DVD recorder to the S-video and record the SD channels right? Since component is better than S-video, how come you guys don't use DVI for HD and component for SD?


Finally, the other plasma I've considering is the Samsung SP-P4251. Picture quality aside, does anyone have any feedback on the Samsung vs Panasonic when connected to the SA 3250? Specifically, how the two plasmas handle aspect ratios?


Thanks a lot,

Rich


----------



## peter_moy13

SA3100HD questions


Hello all,


TWC installed a new SA3100HD this morning for my new TV and I'm just amazed at the HD pictures. I just had a few quick questions for those in the know here:


1. There seems to be no way to change the HD component output between 720p or 1080i, correct? I assume it runs 1080i by default.


2. When using the component outputs for SD channels, is there any way to have the STB stretch the picture and remove the sidebars? My display cannot stretch HD signals is seems, so right now I jump over to the s-video input to stretch the SD signals.


Thanks in advance for the help.

-Pete


----------



## peter_moy13

Rich,


I have the Panasonic commercial plasma and I'm not able to use any of the of stretch modes on the display to fill the screen when using the component inputs of a Scientific Atlanta 3100HD box.


I think this box is a pretty basic one. If you live in Manhatten, you may get the more advanced 3250 box that may have more options.


-Pete


----------



## peter_moy13

Alright, looks like I answered my own question after some research...


The SA3100HD is an ancient box that needs to be upgraded. Does anyone on Staten Island know if they still have Pace 550's available for exhange at the Richmond Ave. service center?


The presence of bars with SD material is not that big a deal, I can switch to the s-video input, but if there is a better alternative w/o going the DVR route. Damn, here I have the box and HD for less than 12 hrs and I'm looking to upgrade already!


Thanks!

-Pete


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jet190rs_
> *Can someone please answer these questions about STB's before I go buy a plasma?
> 
> 
> So far I've been hearing that the SA 8000 DVR boxes are buggy, so I should just ask for a SA 3250 if I don't need DVR right?
> 
> 
> I might get a Panasonic TH-42PD25U plasma, which can't accept a 720p signal (except from a computer vga input). Is this gonna be a problem? I read that with the SA 3250 you have to choose whether to output 720p or 1080i? What exactly does this mean? NBC/CBS output 1080i and ABC/ESPN output 720p or something like that right? Since the Panasonic can't accept 720p, do I just make the STB output 1080i all the time? Even when I watch ESPN's 720p signal???
> 
> 
> I heard watching SD channels over DVI is bad, so some people connect both DVI for HD and S-Video for SD at same time. If I do that I can still connect my own DVR or DVD recorder to the S-video and record the SD channels right? Since component is better than S-video, how come you guys don't use DVI for HD and component for SD?
> 
> 
> Finally, the other plasma I've considering is the Samsung SP-P4251. Picture quality aside, does anyone have any feedback on the Samsung vs Panasonic when connected to the SA 3250? Specifically, how the two plasmas handle aspect ratios?
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot,
> 
> Rich*



(1) Obviously, you shouldn't get a DVR, instead of a regular HD STB, unless you want one for its additional -- and in my view, compelling -- features. I don't know how successful you're going to be asking TWCNYC for a specific box but guess that if you do want one, you're going to be more successful if you go to one of the service centers instead of depending on what some guy brings you on his truck. The SA box isn't your only option -- the Pioneer 3510HD is an excellent piece of equipment and is, apparently, still available (at the service centers, at least).


(2) Having a TV that doesn't accept a 720p signal is a limitation but not necessarily a major problem. I haven't used a SA3250, but I'm pretty sure that it allows the user to configure it to output all possible signal formats, not just "720p or 1080i." The STB will convert all signals that it receives to the specified output format(s). Since every format conversion degrades the signal, having a STB upscale a 720p signal to 1080i (because a particular plasma can't handle 720p) only to have the TV rescale it to 768p (a plasma's native resolution) is an especially bad idea.


(3) SD programs look bad on all HDTVs. The question is how bad. I'd suggest a little skepticism about claims that using non-HD connections for SD yields better PQ. In my experience (I have a Sammy DLP HDTV) it doesn't, but every viewer's eyes and equipment are unique. In fact, TWCNYC's SD channels are a mix of both analog and digital signals of widely-varying quality. Some will look good on a HDTV; other won't.


What equipment you can and can't connect to a TWCNYC STB depends on the features and limitations of the STB. The Pioneer HD STB, for example, automatically disables the Component outputs whenever a cable is connected to the DVI output (presumably to prevent the box from outputting a HD signal over two outputs), and I suspect that the SA box has the same constraint.


(4) I'd suggest that you spend some time in the Display Devices/Plasma fora to gather opinions about the relative merits of the two Panny and Sammy TVs that you're considering getting.


(5) Finally (though you haven't posed this question), do you really want to spend mega $$$ on a 768p plasma TV when non-plasma 1080p sets are now appearing in the marketplace? Just a thought.


Good luck!


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by peter_moy13_
> *Alright, looks like I answered my own question after some research...
> 
> 
> The SA3100HD is an ancient box that needs to be upgraded. Does anyone on Staten Island know if they still have Pace 550's available for exhange at the Richmond Ave. service center?
> 
> 
> The presence of bars with SD material is not that big a deal, I can switch to the s-video input, but if there is a better alternative w/o going the DVR route. Damn, here I have the box and HD for less than 12 hrs and I'm looking to upgrade already!
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> -Pete*



I was at the Richmond Ave. service center on Friday and they had the Pace boxes in stock. I highly recommend the upgrade as the Pace 550 is far superior to the SA3100HD.


----------



## emauss

SInce I've installed my Pioneer STB, the pagedown function (in S-Video SD) will very often yield one "extra" page-down after I release the button. This happens on all three of my remotes.


Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## peter_moy13

Thanks QMAN71,


Do you think it'll be as simple as walking in there with my current box and exchanging it? Any additional fees involved?


-Pete


----------



## emauss

On the Pioneer, there are inputs for video and audio. The only manual I was given was for the SA box which describes the use of the pass-through. When I tried this with the Pioneer it did not work at all. Anyone have any experience with this?.....or know where I can get a *real* manual for the Pioneer? (PDF preferred). TW says that the manual is not available....just the installation guide.


----------



## emauss




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by peter_moy13_
> *Thanks QMAN71,
> 
> 
> Do you think it'll be as simple as walking in there with my current box and exchanging it? Any additional fees involved?
> 
> 
> -Pete*



In Queens, I just brought back my Pioneer and said I was having problems with it. They asked if I wanted the same one, and I said "sure". I could have changed for the SA at no charge.


Dunno if this helps, but.......


----------



## Mobert

Anyone know if TWC and Cablevision reached a deal for MSG yet? If so does it include MSGHD being added to our lineup?


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Manatus_
> *
> 
> (2) Having a TV that doesn't accept a 720p signal is a limitation but not necessarily a major problem. I haven't used a SA3250, but I'm pretty sure that it allows the user to configure it to output all possible signal formats, not just "720p or 1080i." The STB will convert all signals that it receives to the specified output format(s). Since every format conversion degrades the signal, having a STB upscale a 720p signal to 1080i (because a particular plasma can't handle 720p) only to have the TV rescale it to 768p (a plasma's native resolution) is an especially bad idea.
> 
> *



Actually if you are using DVI on the SA3250, and you select both 720p and 1080i as supported formats, the box only outputs one of them - I think it's 1080i, but I can't remember (this is different from the Pioneer which lets you pass both 720p and 1080i over DVI). Over component, I'm pretty sure you can select both and it does a true pass through.


Jet190rs - if your display won't be able to accept 720p then this added benefit of the Pioneer is moot for you - you will output 1080i over DVI on both boxes. However, the Pioneer does have the benefit of using black side bars for 4:3 channels as opposed to the gray ones on the 3250. As mentioned earlier, the downside to the Pioneer is that many people have reported random rebooting of the STB when connecting the Pioneer with DVI. Also if you try to use the IPG or get channel info on a 720p output channel the box goes haywire and needs to be unplugged to reboot - again this won't affect you since you won't be outputting 720p. So the Pioneer and the SA3250 should be more or less identical to you (sidebars vs. rebooting) - only other consideration is the smaller footprint of the 3250 (not a big deal).


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by peter_moy13_
> *Thanks QMAN71,
> 
> 
> Do you think it'll be as simple as walking in there with my current box and exchanging it? Any additional fees involved?
> 
> 
> -Pete*



I've swapped out boxes a few times before, no questions asked. And no additional fees.


----------



## jcc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by vinnyv07_
> *Hello all...I was just wondering if anyone has an updated list of all the HD ch's that can be picked up with a QAM receiver with TWC. Thanks*



I'll post an update when I get home...


----------



## mabrym

Minor problem with the SA8000. When I'm done fast forwarding I press Exit to get rid of the time thingy. Almost every time I do it goes away for a split second and pops back up. How I can I get rid of it only pressing Exit once?


----------



## Sickman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jet190rs_
> *I might get a Panasonic TH-42PD25U plasma, which can't accept a 720p signal (except from a computer vga input). Is this gonna be a problem?
> *



You might want to check and confirm that your Panasonic is cabable of displaying HD. That may be the ED unit if I read my codes correctly.


----------



## jet190rs

Yes I'm getting the 42" EDTV plasma, with native resolution of 480.


What I'm concerned about is the fact that Panasonic consumer plasmas (no matter what size/resolution) cannot accept a 720p signal.


So basically you're telling me that I'll just make the cable box send 1080i all the time?



Rich


----------



## jcc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jet190rs_
> *Yes I'm getting the 42" EDTV plasma, with native resolution of 480.
> 
> 
> What I'm concerned about is the fact that Panasonic consumer plasmas (no matter what size/resolution) cannot accept a 720p signal.
> 
> 
> So basically you're telling me that I'll just make the cable box send 1080i all the time?
> 
> 
> 
> Rich*



Yes if you're using the cable box.


I have a direct hook-up and It accepts both formats. Works great! And all for only $12 a month!


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jet190rs_
> *Yes I'm getting the 42" EDTV plasma, with native resolution of 480.
> 
> *



In that case, why do you wish to use a HDTV STB box with it instead of a SD Digital box? While a HDTV box would give you access to a very few channels not available with a SD box, feeding an EDTV a 1080i signal (instead of one in 480i or 480p) is guaranteed to degrade PQ. And while one or more HDTV boxes available from TWCNYC could rescale a 480i signal to 480p (your set's native resolution), it's likely that the TV has a better scaler than any of the boxes.


----------



## jet190rs

Because SD digital cable looks like crap and the HD cable box is no additional charge. Why would I stick with SD cable box when I have an EDTV plasma?


Look, I'm a little lost on this whole resolution scaling performed by the cable box. All I know is, CBS and NBC broadcast in 1080i while Fox and ESPN broadcast in 720p. So ideally, a HDTV set should be able to show both resolutions so that when I watch NBC in HD my TV shows all 1080 interlaced lines and when I watch ESPN in HD my TV shows all 720 progessive lines. So I assume the cable box just passes through whatever the channels are broadcasting, whether its 1080i or 720p.


Too bad I can't afford a TV that does that (if there are any). So I'm getting an EDTV plasma that scales whatever signal it receives to 480p. Typically the EDTV plasmas on the market can accept all resolutions (480i/p, 720p or 1080i). For example, if I get a Samsung EDTV plasma, I assume I wouldn't even care what the cable box sends because it can accept anything and will convert it to 480p. The weird thing about all Panasonic consumer plasmas (which are supposed to be one of the best and most popular plasmas) is that they cannot accept 720p.


Basically my confusion is that I assume the cable box should send 1080i when I watch NBC HD. But as soon as I change the channel to ESPN HD, it should send 720p. And as soon as I switch channels to MTV SD, the cable box should send 480i. So the cable box should not scale anything. From what I've been reading though, it doesn't sound like the cable box works this way and that the cable box has to be set to send one resolution so you have to make a decision on which resolution you want. It cannot switch automatically?


If my plasma can't accept 720p, then its an easy decision, I'll make the cable box send 1080i when I watch HDTV and my plasma converts it to 480p.


So what am I missing?


Thanks,

Rich


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _
> 
> 
> So what am I missing?
> 
> [/b]
> _


_


What you're missing, I guess, is that the highest resolution your TV can display is 480 (p), and that feeding it a HD signal will actually *decrease* its picture quality. The best possible signal to use is 480i from a standard digital box. Putting jet fuel instead of gasoline in a lawn mower doesn't make it run any better. Of course, you could take what you're spending on that EDTV plasma and buy a HDTV for a lot less if you opted for another display technology._


----------



## dkan24




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Manatus_
> *What you're missing, I guess, is that the highest resolution your TV can display is 480 (p), and that feeding it a HD signal will actually decrease its picture quality. The best possible signal to use is 480i from a standard digital box. Putting jet fuel instead of gasoline in a lawn mower doesn't make it run any better. Of course, you could take what you're spending on that EDTV plasma and buy a HDTV for a lot less if you opted for another display technology.*



Completely disagree. Feeding a 1080i signal will look amazing. It will look much better than SD. Many people have ED plasmas and HD looks incredible on it.


Manatus - saying that a 480i signal will look better is just plain wrong.


----------



## jcc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Manatus_
> *What you're missing, I guess, is that the highest resolution your TV can display is 480 (p), and that feeding it a HD signal will actually decrease its picture quality. The best possible signal to use is 480i from a standard digital box. Putting jet fuel instead of gasoline in a lawn mower doesn't make it run any better. Of course, you could take what you're spending on that EDTV plasma and buy a HDTV for a lot less if you opted for another display technology.*



I have the same plasma and it looks amazing with HD material. In fact at 9 feet away you won't be able to tell the difference AT ALL between a true HD plasma and an ED plasma. I say, save yourself the $1500.


jet190rs: If you really want to use your cable box I would suggest using a splitter to directly hook up a separate cable to antenna "a". You will then be able to receive both 720p and 1080i because the built in HD tuner can display both. When you want to watch HD, just tune to antenna "a".


The Channels are as follows:


1-4 NBC (use to be 104-1)

1-5 Fox (use to be 103-2)

104-2 ABC

105-1 CBS

105-2 PBS

105-3 PBS Kids

93-2 INHD2

93-1 INHD

87-2 TNT

87-1 Discovery

86-3 ESPN

86-2 HD Net

86-1 HD Net



That's all the channels I've been able to find so far, anyone else have any to add???


----------



## jet190rs

Sorry, I disagree with you Manatus. I was at Harvey and Stereo Exchange in Manhattan comparing 42" EDTV and 42" HDTV Fujitsu plasmas side by side. Both stores have a TWC HD feed so I was watching Discovery channel HD connected through component inputs and I was very hard presssed to tell the difference between the 2 plasmas. So I'm pretty confident in my choice of an EDTV plasma at this point.


----------



## SRFast




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jcc_
> *I have the same plasma and it looks amazing with HD material. In fact at 9 feet away you won't be able to tell the difference AT ALL between a true HD plasma and an ED plasma. I say, save yourself the $1500.
> 
> 
> jet190rs: If you really want to use your cable box I would suggest using a splitter to directly hook up a separate cable to antenna "a". You will then be able to receive both 720p and 1080i because the built in HD tuner can display both. When you want to watch HD, just tune to antenna "a".
> 
> 
> The Channels are as follows:
> 
> 
> 1-4 NBC (use to be 104-1)
> 
> 1-5 Fox (use to be 103-2)
> 
> 104-2 ABC
> 
> 105-1 CBS
> 
> 105-2 PBS
> 
> 105-3 PBS Kids
> 
> 93-2 INHD2
> 
> 93-1 INHD
> 
> 87-2 TNT
> 
> 87-1 Discovery
> 
> 86-3 ESPN
> 
> 86-2 HD Net
> 
> 86-1 HD Net
> 
> 
> 
> That's all the channels I've been able to find so far, anyone else have any to add???*



The new HD tier channels are currently being transmitted "in the clear"/unencrypted, but will this be the case after the free trial period ends in December? I doubt it, so the list of "free" HD channels listed above can be misleading.


Happy Holidays.....JL


----------



## John Mason

Clearly EDTV display formats can't resolve finer HDTV details. There's lots of back and forth on this is various forums. A good explanation of what folks are seeing when HD is fed onto EDTV displays, IMO, is in Mark Schubin's recent Videography article , most concisely in the final paragraphs. The downscaling of HD for EDTV resolutions improves the contrast of details that can be resolved on EDTVs (steepening the modulation-transfer-function curve, or providing more square area under the curve). He writes:


> Quote:
> HDTV cameras offer a higher curve than do their standard-definition counterparts. The added sharpness provided by the higher curve is visible to viewers of an HDTV screen of almost any size at almost any viewing distance. It's also visible on a standard definition TV set. It's visible even on a set fed from a VHS recording.



But if you want both this added 'sharpness' and the resolvable detail possible with HDTV you need a HD display, and must be close enough to resolve the finer HD details. (And just to NYC-TWC-ize this: Suspect this 'sharpness' effect helps mask the very poor levels of resolvable detail being delivered by 8000HD converters. Using the HDNet 1080i test patterns, my 8000HD only provides about 890 lines maximum, while my 3100HD delivers about 1290 lines of resolvable horizontal detail, and a RCN Cable converter ~1335 lines.) -- John


----------



## jcc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by SRFast_
> *The new HD tier channels are currently being transmitted "in the clear"/unencrypted, but will this be the case after the free trial period ends in December? I doubt it, so the list of "free" HD channels listed above can be misleading.
> 
> 
> Happy Holidays.....JL*



You're probably right, however, I will still have abc,cbs,nbc,pbs,tnt, and discovery. That's enough for me for now. Especially when I pay only $12 a month for cable service. How much do you pay?


----------



## jcc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by John Mason_
> *Clearly EDTV display formats can't resolve finer HDTV details. There's lots of back and forth on this is various forums. A good explanation of what folks are seeing when HD is fed onto EDTV displays, IMO, is in Mark Schubin's recent Videography article , most concisely in the final paragraphs. The downscaling of HD for EDTV resolutions improves the contrast of details that can be resolved on EDTVs (steepening the modulation-transfer-function curve, or providing more square area under the curve). He writes:
> 
> 
> But if you want both this added 'sharpness' and the resolvable detail possible with HDTV you need a HD display, and must be close enough to resolve the finer HD details. (And just to NYC-TWC-ize this: Suspect this 'sharpness' effect helps mask the very poor levels of resolvable detail being delivered by 8000HD converters. Using the HDNet 1080i test patterns, my 8000HD only provides about 890 lines maximum, while my 3100HD delivers about 1290 lines of resolvable horizontal detail, and a RCN Cable converter ~1335 lines.) -- John*



Thanks for the technical explaination John but you still haven't answered my main point which is how many of us can SEE the difference from 8 feet away?


There are audiophiles who'll spend $10,000 on a pair of speaker cables and can give you all sorts of mumble jumbo reasons as to why it's better but 99.9999% of the people on this planet including myself will NOT be able to tell the difference between those cables and a "reasonably" priced $500 speaker cable. So what my point?


ED = HD plasma at 8 to 9 plus feet away....


----------



## Mattdoc

Wow. I bought my speakers for less than you bought your reasonably priced cables.

JCC let me ask you... Were the $500 ones platinum? The $10k rolled on the belly of virgins?


----------



## Blue Rain

Anyone notice that when you change channels it doesn't take as long for the picture to come up?


It seems alot faster now as oppose to before where as it took a few seconds.


I have the DVR cable box.


BR


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jcc_
> *Thanks for the technical explaination John but you still haven't answered my main point which is how many of us can SEE the difference from 8 feet away?*



Downscaling HDTV to SD enhances the contrast , needed to see all detail, so what remains appears sharper even from a distance, as Schubin points out in the linked article.


Edit: Saying that you can sit far enough back from a HDTV display so that images look like those from an EDTV display seems obvious. Guess we begin understanding how detail diminishes with distance as infants. But the basic advantage of HDTV is being able to sit closer to a display, enjoying a wider, more-realistic, more-detailed image without noticing scan/row lines. -- John


----------



## SRFast




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jcc_
> *You're probably right, however, I will still have abc,cbs,nbc,pbs,tnt, and discovery. That's enough for me for now. Especially when I pay only $12 a month for cable service. How much do you pay?*



jcc: I can assure you I pay a lot more for cable service than you do and just like you, I get what I pay for.










Regards.....JL


----------



## dizwip

Hello to all. I have my plasma arriving tomorrow and will be swapping out my box for a new one. I was wondering if anyone can help me regarding what I have read;


1) I live in Chelsea, does one favor the 23 or 28th street shop, presumably the closest two to me.


2) What is the most reliable hd dvr box they are currently offering? I have heard nightmare stories regarding the sa8000. Are they any others they offer? is the pioneer 3250 hd available?


3) I have been told but want to make sure that the dvi blade is not enabled as yet. This is still the case, yes?


I appreciate your help. Thanks.


Dino in NYC


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dizwip_
> *Hello to all. I have my plasma arriving tomorrow and will be swapping out my box for a new one. I was wondering if anyone can help me regarding what I have read;
> 
> 
> 1) I live in Chelsea, does one favor the 23 or 28th street shop, presumably the closest two to me.
> 
> 
> 2) What is the most reliable hd dvr box they are currently offering? I have heard nightmare stories regarding the sa8000. Are they any others they offer? is the pioneer 3250 hd available?
> 
> 
> 3) I have been told but want to make sure that the dvi blade is not enabled as yet. This is still the case, yes?
> 
> 
> I appreciate your help. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Big Dave in NYC*



Big Dave --


As far as I know, there is no TWCNYC 28th Street "shop" -- only the East 23rd Street madhouse.


TWCNYC has several HD STBs but only one HD-DVR, the SA8000HD, which has its problems, none of which, I think, are bad enough to give anyone not already mentally-unsettled nightmares.


I have no idea what a "dvi blade" is. Two of TWCNYC's HD STBs (the SA3250HD and the Pioneer 3510HD) have working DVI outputs. The DVI port on the SA8000HD DVR is not now enabled.


Good luck . . .


----------



## Paul Chiu

Big Dave,


The 3250HD is from Scientific Atlanta. The Pioneer 3510HD was made 3 years ago and is an older model. Both the 3250HD and 3510HD offers a DVI output option. To get one, you need to specify this to your TWC representative.


I have had the 3250HD since May of this year and it also has an active firewire output (1394 or firebus, as some call it). You will need a HDTV with DVI inputs for the setup to work. The 3250HD also has working component outputs as well as S-Video. So the 3250HD is pretty comprehensive and has worked for me for 7 months.


With the firwire output, I can record in 1080i with the JVC D-VHS recorders. The tapes are far better than any DVD; however great the DVD is. This is not an over generalization.


Sometimes, the combination of the HDTV, the 3250HD, and the D-VHS recorders need to be powered down, rebooted, and reset for certain digital errors to be cleared. I don't know why this is, but as soon as you see horizontal motion artifacts, digital pops on the HDTV, it's time to reset everything.


This is a problem with the 3250HD setup. But this is it. Compared with the 8000HD, the 3250HD is more robust, to answer your question.


Paul






> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dizwip_
> *Hello to all. I have my plasma arriving tomorrow and will be swapping out my box for a new one. I was wondering if anyone can help me regarding what I have read;
> 
> 
> 1) I live in Chelsea, does one favor the 23 or 28th street shop, presumably the closest two to me.
> 
> 
> 2) What is the most reliable hd dvr box they are currently offering? I have heard nightmare stories regarding the sa8000. Are they any others they offer? is the pioneer 3250 hd available?
> 
> 
> 3) I have been told but want to make sure that the dvi blade is not enabled as yet. This is still the case, yes?
> 
> 
> I appreciate your help. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Big Dave in NYC*


----------



## peter_moy13

Thanks QMAN71!,


I exchanged my 3-day old SA 3100HD box for the Pace550 box today at the Richmond Ave. service center. I can't believe how crowded that place gets even at 3PM!


I'm very happy with the box and all the additional connectors and setup options available (1080i, 720p, etc). The most useful feature so far is the ability to show the channel guide while viewing a HD channel.


According to the service guy, the DVI connector should be enabled on this box. Unfortunately I don't have the hardware I need to use this yet on the display end.


The exchange was very easy to do and I was in and out in 15 minutes (13 of which was waiting on line).


So if any of you are in Staten Island and would like a more full featured box w/o going to a DVR, this is definitely a must do upgrade.


-Pete

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Originally posted by peter_moy13

Alright, looks like I answered my own question after some research...


The SA3100HD is an ancient box that needs to be upgraded. Does anyone on Staten Island know if they still have Pace 550's available for exhange at the Richmond Ave. service center?


The presence of bars with SD material is not that big a deal, I can switch to the s-video input, but if there is a better alternative w/o going the DVR route. Damn, here I have the box and HD for less than 12 hrs and I'm looking to upgrade already!


Thanks!

-Pete

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



I was at the Richmond Ave. service center on Friday and they had the Pace boxes in stock. I highly recommend the upgrade as the Pace 550 is far superior to the SA3100HD.


----------



## DjPiLL

I just bought one of those 27" Hi-Def LCD TVs today.


I actually have a TWC rep coming out tomorrow to check out my 8000HD issues.


What are the odds I can offer him some cash (maybe a $20 perhaps) to run a new cable line into one of my bedrooms that doesn't currently have cable? If he does this... then I can do a self-install and pick up an additional Hi-Def box.










If he doesn't do this tomorrow.... i have to wait like two weeks for a saturday appointment. Blah.


----------



## QMAN71

peter_moy13,

The DVI is active on the Pace 550, I'm currently using it with my TV (and hopefully soon with a Sanyo Z2 projector I plan on purchasing).


Q


----------



## knutinh

While this may be true, I think there is a significant difference between HDTV and audiophile "snobbery" in that increased TV resoultion can be measured, analyzed and observed (if everything is set up right ant the distance is small enough). In the audio business, although higher bandwidths and dynamic ranges are an issue, much of the attention is to "physical effects" that cannot be measured or properly explained by anyone with a physics education - they are only to be observed by those "in the know"


with regards

K


(and more than slightly jealous of the progress you US guys have on HDTV content)



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jcc_
> *Thanks for the technical explaination John but you still haven't answered my main point which is how many of us can SEE the difference from 8 feet away?
> 
> 
> There are audiophiles who'll spend $10,000 on a pair of speaker cables and can give you all sorts of mumble jumbo reasons as to why it's better but 99.9999% of the people on this planet including myself will NOT be able to tell the difference between those cables and a "reasonably" priced $500 speaker cable. So what my point?
> 
> 
> ED = HD plasma at 8 to 9 plus feet away....*


----------



## cap_167

Is my SA3250 messed up because all the channels including HD channels output only 720 x 480 on every channel while using my DVI connection on my samsung HLN4365W1. Also for some reason whenever I have DVI plugged in, the component cables does not work, the tv displays looking for signal.


----------



## DjPiLL

Just a quick note for everyone.


I was able to sucessfully pick up a Pioneer 3510HD at the Woodside location today to install cable in an additional room in my apartment. I already had HD-DVR plus RR so this is a no-charge self install for me.


So whoever said in the past that TWC was no longer handing out Pioneer boxes... might just have to get the right "rep" at the location to give you one.


I simply asked nicely for one... praising that I had one previously and it is FAR superior in quality over anything SA offers. Got one no problem.


----------



## Paul Chiu

It's either or on the DVI / Component Video. But firewire is active all the time.


There is a way to have the 3250HD scale to fill screen for you. Go to "settings" on your TWC remote.


Paul




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by cap_167_
> *Is my SA3250 messed up because all the channels including HD channels output only 720 x 480 on every channel while using my DVI connection on my samsung HLN4365W1. Also for some reason whenever I have DVI plugged in, the component cables does not work, the tv displays looking for signal.*


----------



## jcc

Anyone know if there's a HD UPN channel? If so, what channel is it on? Thanks!


----------



## DjPiLL




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DjPiLL_
> *I simply asked nicely for one... praising that I had one previously and it is FAR superior in quality over anything SA offers. Got one no problem.*




Go figure the 3510HD I just picked up locks up on me whenever I go to the channel guide while I am watching a Hi-Def program using DVI. I think it has to do with the cable box trying to display the Hi-Def show in the little window.


Either that or its some sort of incompatibility with my new LCD. I am just gonna swap it for the 3250HD on Monday so I avoid any issues.


----------



## emauss




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DjPiLL_
> *Go figure the 3510HD I just picked up locks up on me whenever I go to the channel guide while I am watching a Hi-Def program using DVI. I think it has to do with the cable box trying to display the Hi-Def show in the little window.*



I, too have a 3510. It only "locks up" on HD channels that output in 720p. Take a look and see if you are set to output *only* 720p That just might be the problem.


I a a little conflicted now as to whether I should keep the Pioneer or switch to the SA.


I guess what I really am waiting for is the 8300!!!


(e)


----------



## ensyed

Just got the SA8000 and am very happy to finally have a DVR, especially an HD one. However, the installer did not leave me any kind of instruction manual and I have a few questions. Is there a manual online?


My Qs are:-


1) How do you switch bet S-video and Component output? Rt now all I have is component. I want to see if the SD channels look better via S-video.


2) How do you view future recordings?


thanks


----------



## SRFast

It appears INHD (721) and INHD2 (722) are off the air. I haven't been able to get a signal since I turned the set on at 05:45 AM Sunday morning. All the other channels are OK. I checked both the CC and SA 8100HD and neither work, so it is not a hardware problem. Anyone else?


With the HD tier free preview coming to an end, I wonder how many subscribers will sign up for the service. I haven't decided yet.


Regards....JL


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ensyed_
> *Just got the SA8000 and am very happy to finally have a DVR, especially an HD one. However, the installer did not leave me any kind of instruction manual and I have a few questions. Is there a manual online?
> 
> 
> My Qs are:-
> 
> 
> 1) How do you switch bet S-video and Component output? Rt now all I have is component. I want to see if the SD channels look better via S-video.
> 
> 
> 2) How do you view future recordings?
> 
> 
> thanks*



AFAIK, there are no on-line manuals for the 8000HD running the Passport Echo operating system (which is what's used by TWCNYC). If I understand your second question, just press the LIST key on the remote and then the blue "B" key. All video outputs on the 8000HD except component are disabled unless the box is downshifted to "SD-Mode." Instructions about how to do that can be found in the main 8000HD-Passport thread: HERE .


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by SRFast_
> *It appears INHD (721) and INHD2 (722) are off the air. I haven't been able to get a signal since I turned the set on at 05:45 AM Sunday morning. All the other channels are OK. I checked both the CC and SA 8100HD and neither work, so it is not a hardware problem. Anyone else?
> *



See:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/forum...?s=&forumid=34 

--John


----------



## HDntheCity




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jcc_
> *Anyone know if there's a HD UPN channel? If so, what channel is it on? Thanks!*



no UPN digital broadcast at this time. unless you count the Fox OTA subchannel(5.2). WWOR appears to have a dig. ch. assigned(38) but i think we'll have to wait for the combiner. i remember seeing on this thread that TWC has test chs. for WB & UPN HD but no telling when they'll be active.



jim


----------



## jb2002




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by SRFast_
> *It appears INHD (721) and INHD2 (722) are off the air. I haven't been able to get a signal since I turned the set on at 05:45 AM Sunday morning. All the other channels are OK. I checked both the CC and SA 8100HD and neither work, so it is not a hardware problem. Anyone else?
> 
> 
> With the HD tier free preview coming to an end, I wonder how many subscribers will sign up for the service. I haven't decided yet.
> 
> 
> Regards....JL*



I have the same problem here in North Jersey{Cablevision}..no InHD signal..what is going on?? as of 12:48pm , Sunday.


----------



## DjPiLL




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by emauss_
> *I, too have a 3510. It only "locks up" on HD channels that output in 720p. Take a look and see if you are set to output *only* 720p That just might be the problem.
> 
> 
> I a a little conflicted now as to whether I should keep the Pioneer or switch to the SA.
> 
> 
> I guess what I really am waiting for is the 8300!!!
> 
> 
> (e)*




Where do I check this? Is there a special menu where I get this setting? I dont see it in the normal passport menu like the 8000HD has.


----------



## jcc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by HDntheCity_
> *no UPN digital broadcast at this time. unless you count the Fox OTA subchannel(5.2). WWOR appears to have a dig. ch. assigned(38) but i think we'll have to wait for the combiner. i remember seeing on this thread that TWC has test chs. for WB & UPN HD but no telling when they'll be active.
> 
> jim*




Thanks.


I have Fox HD but I just couldn't find UPN and I don't know why they would omit this particular channel when they have all other OTA channels.


The Fox HD is 1-5 by the way if you're looking. That's through the HD tuner on my plasma NOT the cable box.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DjPiLL_
> *Where do I check this? Is there a special menu where I get this setting? I dont see it in the normal passport menu like the 8000HD has.*



If you are using DVI on the 3510, the Output Format option in the settings menu is not available (if you are using component, it is). It's annoying, but the workaround is to unhook DVI temporarily, hook up component and then hit "Settings" and "A" for "More Settings". Look for the output format option. The 3510 can pass all resolutions (other than 480i) over DVI. So you are probably best off choosing 480p, 720p and 1080i. Then unhook component and rehook DVI. As Eric pointed out, the freezing issue only happens on 720p channels.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jcc_
> *Thanks.
> 
> 
> I have Fox HD but I just couldn't find UPN and I don't know why they would omit this particular channel when they have all other OTA channels.
> 
> 
> The Fox HD is 1-5 by the way if you're looking. That's through the HD tuner on my plasma NOT the cable box.*



I think you probably mean 5-1 for Fox-HD OTA. 5.2 (UPN-SD) isn't the only DTV SD channel not carried by TWCNYC. My antenna also pulls in 7-2 (WABC), 31-1 (WPXN), 41-1 (WXTV) and 68-1 (WFUT). And, of course, TWCNYC is still not carrying WPIX-HD (11-1 and 11-2).


----------



## jcc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Manatus_
> *I think you probably mean 5-1 for Fox-HD OTA. 5.2 (UPN-SD) isn't the only DTV SD channel not carried by TWCNYC. My antenna also pulls in 7-2 (WABC), 31-1 (WPXN), 41-1 (WXTV) and 68-1 (WFUT). And, of course, TWCNYC is still not carrying WPIX-HD (11-1 and 11-2).*



Humm...weird! I plug the TWC cable directly into my plasma's built in HD tuner and the channel line up on mine is:


1-4 NBC (use to be 104-1)

1-5 Fox (use to be 103-2)

104-2 ABC

105-1 CBS

105-2 PBS

105-3 PBS Kids

93-2 INHD2

93-1 INHD

87-2 TNT

87-1 Discovery

86-3 ESPN

86-2 HD Net

86-1 HD Net


----------



## DjPiLL

That didn't work. The box still locks up. I'll just swap it for a 3250HD. That box doesn't suffer these issues right?


----------



## SRFast




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by John Mason_
> *See:
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/forum...?s=&forumid=34
> 
> --John*



John:

Thanks for the response, but which of the threads on the attached link explains the INHD/2 problem?


Regards....JL


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DjPiLL_
> *That didn't work. The box still locks up. I'll just swap it for a 3250HD. That box doesn't suffer these issues right?*



My 3250 hasn't experienced any lockups over DVI. It does have annoying gray sidebars though.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jcc_
> *Humm...weird! I plug the TWC cable directly into my plasma's built in HD tuner and the channel line up on mine is:
> 
> 
> 1-4 NBC (use to be 104-1)
> 
> 1-5 Fox (use to be 103-2)
> 
> 104-2 ABC
> 
> 105-1 CBS
> 
> 105-2 PBS
> 
> 105-3 PBS Kids
> 
> 93-2 INHD2
> 
> 93-1 INHD
> 
> 87-2 TNT
> 
> 87-1 Discovery
> 
> 86-3 ESPN
> 
> 86-2 HD Net
> 
> 86-1 HD Net*



Not "weird" at all. My reference to "my antenna" should be read literally:


----------



## SRFast




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jcc_
> *Humm...weird! I plug the TWC cable directly into my plasma's built in HD tuner and the channel line up on mine is:
> 
> 
> 1-4 NBC (use to be 104-1)
> 
> 1-5 Fox (use to be 103-2)
> 
> 104-2 ABC
> 
> 105-1 CBS
> 
> 105-2 PBS
> 
> 105-3 PBS Kids
> 
> 93-2 INHD2
> 
> 93-1 INHD
> 
> 87-2 TNT
> 
> 87-1 Discovery
> 
> 86-3 ESPN
> 
> 86-2 HD Net
> 
> 86-1 HD Net*



These are the channel #s picked up by your ATSC tuner from the TWC feed. They WILL NOT match any of the OTA HD channels listed by Manatus or TWC HD STB converters or CC (channels 701-725). This is one of the quirks you deal with when you connnect a cable feed directly to a built in tuner.


Regards....JL


----------



## jcc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Manatus_
> *Not "weird" at all. My reference to "my antenna" should be read literally:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



oh right, I thought this was a TWC thread...


----------



## DjPiLL




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by EricScott_
> *My 3250 hasn't experienced any lockups over DVI. It does have annoying gray sidebars though.*




I heard about the annoying grey sidebars. When do you see these? Under what circumstances?


I hate sidebars with a passion.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DjPiLL_
> *I heard about the annoying grey sidebars. When do you see these? Under what circumstances?
> 
> 
> I hate sidebars with a passion.*



If you have the box set to 4:3 Sidebar mode (i.e. - not stretch and not zoom), it inserts gray sidebars for all 4:3 channels. HD channels are unaffected since 4:3 shows on HD channels have the sidebars inserted by the broadcaster.


----------



## DjPiLL

So the only difference is you get grey sidebars instead of black ones?


On this Pioneer box... I am able to tune into the 700 series channels using just the basic composite video port. Are you able to do this on the 3250HD? I don't think this is possible on the older 3100HD.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DjPiLL_
> *So the only difference is you get grey sidebars instead of black ones?
> 
> 
> On this Pioneer box... I am able to tune into the 700 series channels using just the basic composite video port. Are you able to do this on the 3250HD? I don't think this is possible on the older 3100HD.*



Yes - you can access all channels on the 3250 with composite. I have a 3250HD in the bedroom that is hooked up with composite. The small footprint is really nice - fits right on top of my TV.


The other "negative" of the 3250 vs. the Pioneer is that you cannot pass 720p and 1080i at the same time over DVI. You have to choose one or the other in the Output Format setting. The Pioneer lets you choose both formats so you can pass all HD channels as is to your display.


Other than that and the gray bars - no negatives that I've discovered.


----------



## DjPiLL

So just to clarify... black bars are just "open space" right? Not something thats inserted by the cable box? The grey ones are inserted by the cable box right?


I guess... my question being... when I have it hooked up via composite... I have it run into my LCD TV that has PIP enabled.


Right now when I put the cable picture into a PIP... it comes out nice... no side bars or anything (even for the HD channels - unless they are grey sidebars).


I am thinking if I go with the 3250HD... i will get grey sidebars on all my channels that aren't HD. Not sure.


----------



## NYC2004

I just purchased an HDTV and am planning to swap my old cable box for an HD one ASAP.


I called TWC and was told that the only available HD DVR is the 8000, but I'm confused by posts here and elsewhere about whether the 8300 is actually available in Manhattan.


If it is, do you need to do anything special to get one, or can I just bring my old box to 23rd St. for a swap?


If not, is there any definitive information on when it will be available? The numerous negative posts about the 8000 have left me worried that I'm asking for trouble with that box (but I need the HD DVR function).


Thanks.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DjPiLL_
> *So just to clarify... black bars are just "open space" right? Not something thats inserted by the cable box? The grey ones are inserted by the cable box right?
> 
> 
> I guess... my question being... when I have it hooked up via composite... I have it run into my LCD TV that has PIP enabled.
> 
> 
> Right now when I put the cable picture into a PIP... it comes out nice... no side bars or anything (even for the HD channels - unless they are grey sidebars).
> 
> 
> I am thinking if I go with the 3250HD... i will get grey sidebars on all my channels that aren't HD. Not sure.*



The gray bars that the 3250 inserts should be the exact same as the black bars the Pioneer inserts (other than the color of course). The cable box literally inserts the sidebars when you are watching 4:3 channels and you have the box set to "4:3 Sidebar" in the Aspect Ratio section of the Options on the box. If you hate sidebars, I would imagine you have the box set to Stretch 4:3, in which case youw ill never see any sidebars on 4:3 channels over component or DVI (don't know how it will appear over composite - see PIP discussion below). HD channels are not affected by these settings b/c by definition they are 16:9 and any bars you see are actually inserted by the broadcaster.


Can't comment on how the PIP will look b/c that's more a function of the TV than anything else. For example, I run S-Video (in addition to DVI) out of the 3250 to my Samsung DLP for PIP as well. Basically the 3250 in my living room serves two purposes - 1) HQ HD over DVI; 2) Better more user friendly PIP control over S-Video. I also have an 8000HD in the living room connected via component for most normal viewing. The Samsung shows PIP in a 16:9 window and no matter how I have the STB set, it inserts gray bars somewhere - either the sides or the top and bottom. For example I mostly use PIP for sports. So I tune both my 3250 and my 8000HD to HD sports programming (tough to tune one box and not the other since they are both in the same room). The 8000HD comes in the main window over component, while the 3250 comes in the PIP window over S-Video. That HD channel on the 3250 has gray bars on the top and bottom IIRC. Not sure how it looks on 4:3 channels b/c frankly I've never tried it.


All TVs handle PIP differently though. Can't imagine that the Pioneer vs. the 3250 would be any different in this regard though. They have identical setup options/menus. I know this sounds confusing but the only way to really know for sure is to try it out.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by NYC2004_
> *I just purchased an HDTV and am planning to swap my old cable box for an HD one ASAP.
> 
> 
> I called TWC and was told that the only available HD DVR is the 8000, but I'm confused by posts here and elsewhere about whether the 8300 is actually available in Manhattan.
> 
> 
> If it is, do you need to do anything special to get one, or can I just bring my old box to 23rd St. for a swap?
> 
> 
> If not, is there any definitive information on when it will be available? The numerous negative posts about the 8000 have left me worried that I'm asking for trouble with that box (but I need the HD DVR function).
> 
> 
> Thanks.*



Only the 8000HD is now available, and anything you hear about if and when the 8300HD will be offered here is just guesswork. I've had my 8000HD since the week they were first available and have had no serious problems with it (except for the audio break-up and pixelation problems that have now largely disappeared, and, of course, its degraded resolution).


----------



## EricScott

Just officially signed up for HDXtra. Initially I forgot to mention that I had an HD DVR and should get the combo deal of $15 / month. Realized as soon as I hung up and called back - apparently they automatically took care of this. Still can't hurt to verify when you call, but if you already have an HD DVR, the incremental cost is just over $6 / mo for the extra HD channels - not too bad.


----------



## NYC2004

Can someone explain the story with FOX on TWC? According to the TWC website, Fox is provided in widescreen but not HD.


But I've seen posts from people talking about watching sports on FOX in HD. Was this OTA?


If it's not available yet in HD, any word on when? Why aren't all local channels that have at least some HD programming carried by TWC? Is this a bandwith issue?


Thanks.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by NYC2004_
> *Can someone explain the story with FOX on TWC? According to the TWC website, Fox is provided in widescreen but not HD.
> 
> 
> But I've seen posts from people talking about watching sports on FOX in HD. Was this OTA?
> 
> 
> If it's not available yet in HD, any word on when? Why aren't all local channels that have at least some HD programming carried by TWC? Is this a bandwith issue?
> 
> 
> Thanks.*



Fox-HD has been carried by TWCNYC since earlier this year. The web site is almost never updated and can't be relied upon as a source of accurate information. I believe that the only local station with HD content not carried by TWCNYC is WPIX (though it was last year). Probably more a question of the lack of a contractual agreement than bandwidth.


----------



## jcc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Manatus_
> *Fox-HD has been carried by TWCNYC since earlier this year. The web site is almost never updated and can't be relied upon as a source of accurate information. I believe that the only local station with HD content not carried by TWCNYC is WPIX (though it was last year). Probably more a question of the lack of a contractual agreement than bandwidth.*



Don't forget UPN 9 which is also NOT carried by TWC. I've been dying to see Enterprise in HD but sadly, no signal.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jcc_
> *Don't forget UPN 9 which is also NOT carried by TWC. I've been dying to see Enterprise in HD but sadly, no signal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I've never watched UPN 9, but I didn't think it was broadcasting in HD. On my OTA receiver, at least, it comes in as an SD (but DD 5.1) signal on Channel 5.2.


----------



## cybertec




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jcc_
> *Thanks for the technical explaination John but you still haven't answered my main point which is how many of us can SEE the difference from 8 feet away?
> 
> 
> There are audiophiles who'll spend $10,000 on a pair of speaker cables and can give you all sorts of mumble jumbo reasons as to why it's better but 99.9999% of the people on this planet including myself will NOT be able to tell the difference between those cables and a "reasonably" priced $500 speaker cable. So what my point?
> 
> 
> ED = HD plasma at 8 to 9 plus feet away....*



NOT EVEN CLOSE, ED=ED, HD=HD, that's why ED panels cost HALF the price of HD panels, there is a reason for that, and you CAN tell the difference, even at 10 feet, so please spare us with this nonsense.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Manatus_
> *I've never watched UPN 9, but I didn't think it was broadcasting in HD. On my OTA receiver, at least, it comes in as an SD (but DD 5.1) signal on Channel 5.2.*



Manatus, or whoever else uses both,


What's your opinion regarding OTA compared with TW?

How does the picture quality and audio compare?

Any drop outs?

Does the weather make a difference on reception?

Is it user friendly?

On a station by station comparison, is one better than the other?


TIA,


Larry


----------



## Paul Chiu

I'm in Forest Hills, a few miles from you.


OTA is great if:

1) You have a good LOS to the transmitters

2) A good antenna

3) Weather has little to do with it if 1 & 2 are good


TW is great of:

1) You want premium HDTV channels like HBO and SHO

2) Have bad LOS with transmitters

3) Can't get your antenna to receive HDTV

4) You want to record HDTV with a PC or a D-VHS recorder



I've had TW HDTV since 1999 and can't complain. OTA gets me CBS, ABC, and NBC. I am on the top floor of a 7 storied bldg and have direct LOS with the top of the Empire State building, but reception off OTA is limited to these 3 for HD.


Paul







> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LL3HD_
> *Manatus, or whoever else uses both,
> 
> 
> What's your opinion regarding OTA compared with TW?
> 
> How does the picture quality and audio compare?
> 
> Any drop outs?
> 
> Does the weather make a difference on reception?
> 
> Is it user friendly?
> 
> On a station by station comparison, is one better than the other?
> 
> 
> TIA,
> 
> 
> Larry*


----------



## anthonymoody

PLEASE HELP ME WITH MY 8000HD


Ok guys, two things happened:

1) I'm about a week away from finishing my renovation which will include a HT

2) My 3100HD just died a horrible death


So I went to 23rd Street and quickly swapped out the 3100HD for an 8000HD.


Here's where the fun begins. The TV I'm using for now (a widescreen Samsung LCD RPTV) is an ED, not HD set [note that the display in my HT will be an HD projector]. The Samsung has S, composite, and component inputs. However the component input can accept 480p only. So my intent - until my theater is ready - was to use the box in SD mode with either S or composite, or even component if I could get the 8000HD to output only 480p.


So I follow the instructions to set the box to SD mode. Using the S connection, I get no picture whatsoever on the S input of the TV. Pushing the Guide and Info buttons results in nothing. Nada. Zip. Zilch.


Using the composite connection, I get some kind of digital video noise on screen - a black background with green floating blocks. Again, pushing the Guide and Info buttons does nothing. No change to what's on the screen. And for the record I tried both the VCR archival output as well as the Y output from component and neither works.


Oh - also, I unplugged everything (i.e. hard reboot) in between each time I tried this with the various inputs. I also had the TV on and the 8000HD off as instructed.


Am I missing something? Is my box DOA? Do you have to press the buttons and hold them for a long time? Am I not pressing them simultaneously enough?


Please advise and thanks in advance.


TM


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LL3HD_
> *Manatus, or whoever else uses both,
> 
> 
> What's your opinion regarding OTA compared with TW?
> 
> How does the picture quality and audio compare?
> 
> Any drop outs?
> 
> Does the weather make a difference on reception?
> 
> Is it user friendly?
> 
> On a station by station comparison, is one better than the other?
> 
> 
> TIA,
> 
> 
> Larry*



When TWCNYC is at its best, there's no great difference. Now that I'm using the 8000HD DVR, with its slightly degraded PQ, I often switch over to OTA when it's convenient to do so. I've never seen any weather-related problems, but I have a big advantage over many in that I'm about 1.5 miles from all three major HD transmission masts and have a full view of all of them from my windows. User friendly? I suppose so unless one values on-screen program guides, which most stations don't broadcast. Personally, it was useful to have OTA available when TWCNYC goofed and disconnected my cable for a week last year. My own situation could change when the HD stations relocate to the "Freedom Tower." I didn't have a view of the former WTC-1 antenna (and that's the main reason that I got cable in the first place 20-plus years ago), but the FT will probably be tall enough to overcome that problem.


----------



## dan22

im trying to figure out which of these twnyc hd boxes work the best?


----------



## cybertec

the additional HD channels one month free promotion ends tonight at 12:00pm, just got off the phone with them and added the additional chanels for $8.95, the complete HD package is now costing me $15 a month, could be better, but not bad.


----------



## anthonymoody

Let me ask this in a simpler way:


Has anyone successfully set up an 8000HD in SD mode connected to an SD set?


Thanks,

TM


----------



## Paul Chiu

What does the other $6.05 get you ?





> Quote:
> _Originally posted by cybertec_
> *the additional HD channels one month free promotion ends tonight at 12:00pm, just got off the phone with them and added the additional chanels for $8.95, the complete HD package is now costing me $15 a month, could be better, but not bad.*


----------



## anthonymoody

The $15 includes the HD DVR and the HD channel package, less than the stand alone prices combined.


Now, can anyone answer my question?










TM


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by anthonymoody_
> *
> 
> Now, can anyone answer my question?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TM*



I'll try. Do make sure that you're pressing the correct buttons on the box to shift it to SD-mode. If you are, you'll see the LED display on the box cycling between "hD" and "sD." Just release the buttons when you reach the desired mode. The 8000HD defaults to HD-mode whenever it's turned off and then back on. I've never downshifted the box to connect it to a SD TV, but I have done so many times to copy programs over to my DVD recorder, using the S-Video output.


Since your ED TV can accept a 480p signal over component, why don't you just leave the 8000 in HD-mode and configure it to output only 480p (SETTINGS -> MORE SETTINGS -> OUTPUT FORMATS)?


----------



## anthonymoody

Thanks Manatus. To your first point, the thing is that when I press both buttons, nothing happens. The time is displayed on the 8000HD, and nothing (S video) or digital noise (composite) is shown on screen. To your second point, when I connect the box in component, it must be defaulting to 1080i (or something other than 480p) b/c the picture is essentially all screwed up (tough to describe but looks like an old set with the horizontal control all facacta) and so I can't read anything that may or may not be showing up on screen.


I do have audio though. So...any way you could walk me through the exact button presses to get through the process you outlined "(SETTINGS -> MORE SETTINGS -> OUTPUT FORMATS)" so that I output only 480p? I'd be extremely greatful and as a fellow denizen of the West Village especially so










TM


----------



## drew138

TM, I've heard that there is some odd ball requirement that in order to get SD to work you need to have PiP turned on or something like that????? Might try a search and see if you can find the specific comment or note..


Here is the blind man's walkthrough to outputting "480p only" on the SA8000HD.


Settings --> A --> Down Arrow --> Down Arrow --> Down Arrow --> Right Arrow --> Select --> Up Arrow --> Up Arrow --> Select --> Left Arrow --> Exit



The best way to make sure that everything works as planned is to turn the box off, wait one second, then turn on the box. Be sure to wait a full second between each key press since the remote and box are slow to react to eachother and quick key presses are often not registered.


This set up assumes that your box is default set to 1080i output. The first "select" enables 480p, and the second "select" turns off 1080i output.


Good luck!


Drew


----------



## cybertec




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Paul Chiu_
> *What does the other $6.05 get you ?*



the previous HD channels, what do you think, they where for free.


----------



## Paul Chiu

What previous HD channels? Are you referring to TNT-HD and Discover-HD? I think those are still free.


As for the $6.05, didn't someone here already said it's for the DVR package?





> Quote:
> _Originally posted by cybertec_
> *the previous HD channels, what do you think, they where for free.*


----------



## Mattdoc

The new HD tier includes the 2 InHD, 2 HDNet, and ESPN channels. The other HD channels are still free.

If you add these channels, its $8.95. If you add the DVR its $8.95. If you add both its $15.00 (Hence 6.05)


----------



## anthonymoody

Drew you ROCK thank you. I'm off to try this now...


Thanks!

TM



SUCCESS!! Thanks so much Drew. You da man. Interestingly, I can't get the aspect ratio right for SD channels. AR controls on the set are disabled (apparently) through the component input. The AR control on the cable box doesn't seem to pass through what I'm telling it to. I tell it I have a widescreen set and all the choices from there look the same - stretched left to right.


However, if I tell it I have a 4:3 set (which I don't) then tell it to compress the image, the HD channels look correct







I'll keep fiddling with it but for now I'm happy - thanks again!


----------



## drew138

TM, glad it helped. Long ago with Pio box I tried to output "720p only" to my 1080i set and my set wasn't very happy. It took me about 30 minutes of trying to blindly re-enable 1080i. Eventualyl I got it, but I could sympathize with your plight.


Don't konw if it will help, but the # button on the remote also does some AR tweeking as well.


Drew


----------



## drew138

Has anyone else decided to not subscribe to the HD tier? I'm actually at the threshold where adding another 6.00 to my bill is getting crazy. It's not the money, its the principle.


----------



## jcc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by cybertec_
> *NOT EVEN CLOSE, ED=ED, HD=HD, that's why ED panels cost HALF the price of HD panels, there is a reason for that, and you CAN tell the difference, even at 10 feet, so please spare us with this nonsense.*



You don't have to take MY word for it. Just take a stroll down to the Plasma and LCD Flat panel discussion forum and learn for yourself. Beyond 8-9 feet, you can't tell the difference between an ED and a HD PLASMA.


----------



## anthonymoody




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drew138_
> *TM, glad it helped. Long ago with Pio box I tried to output "720p only" to my 1080i set and my set wasn't very happy. It took me about 30 minutes of trying to blindly re-enable 1080i. Eventualyl I got it, but I could sympathize with your plight.
> 
> 
> Don't konw if it will help, but the # button on the remote also does some AR tweeking as well.
> 
> 
> Drew*




I hear you! And the # button thing I just discovered which is really helpful. I still can't get it to display 4:3 images properly on my set - whether I tell the 8000HD I have a 4:3 or 16:9 set it still stretches (or stretches *and* zooms them) but HD pictures look great and in the proper ARs. Most of what I watch and record is in the HD channels anyway so...


Thanks again!

TM


----------



## Alzheimers




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drew138_
> *Has anyone else decided to not subscribe to the HD tier? I'm actually at the threshold where adding another 6.00 to my bill is getting crazy. It's not the money, its the principle.*



I wouldn't mind paying, for something actually worth the money. IMHO, InHD wasn't worth paying for, and while ESPN-HD was nice it's not playing anything I' want to watch now anyway.


If they added FSN-HD and MSG-HD and Hockey starts back up, I'd be all over that. Or, failing that, giving us another 10-20 channels in HD. Otherwise, it's just not worth it.


----------



## jcc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drew138_
> *Has anyone else decided to not subscribe to the HD tier? I'm actually at the threshold where adding another 6.00 to my bill is getting crazy. It's not the money, its the principle.*



I'm only subscribing to their basic service which is the OTA channels plus Discovery and TNT. The best part is that I only pay $12 a month! I just can't see myself spending the dough you guys are paying for something that I hardly watch. I mean, most of the shows that I watch are on the OTA networks anyhow. Some of you are spending $80-$110/month. You could put that money into a nice flat screen!


I had the opportunity to screen the new tier for a couple of weeks now and I don't think they're worth $8. That's just me.


I subscribe to Netflix and I get any movie that I want without b/s which beats HBO, Showtime, Cinemax, etc by a mile!


----------



## anthonymoody




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jcc_
> *You don't have to take MY word for it. Just take a stroll down to the Plasma and LCD Flat panel discussion forum and learn for yourself. Beyond 8-9 feet, you can't tell the difference between an ED and a HD PLASMA.*




Jcc, the issue is not as cut and dried as you've laid it out. Making gross statements about viewing distance (eg 8-9 feet) is meaningless without the proper context, i.e. what size set you are talking about. Whether you measure in picture heights or picture widths, there has to be some caveat made.


I can assure you that 8-9 feet from my front projected image (110" diagonal) even a person with poor vision can tell the difference b/t an HD and ED projector.


More specifically, I would phrase the pertinent question as such: at the practical (and likely) viewing distance for a given screen size, can you tell the difference? In my experience the answer is unequivocally yes. Why? Because with the HD set you're likely to sit closer if the room set up allows for it.


In fact I just went through this exact exercise with my uncle. We had two plasmas - both 42" - one ED and one HD (they were NECs for the record).


In the living room the viewing distance was pretty much fixed by existing furniture layout. At the fixed distance in this particular room, he found the difference in ED and HD sets negligible watching HD channels with the cablevision HD box (he's in Westchester). I could see a difference but I'm 1/2 his age with excellent vision.


In the other room - his office - the viewing distance was very flexible. As a result, he was able to get his desk seat much closer to the 42" set and as a result even with his 'old' eyes he could easily see the difference when watching HD channels through each.


He chose the ED set for the living room and the HD for the office. This may seem like it goes against conventional wisdom which would otherwise state that the larger the set the easier it is to tell the difference. This is true as long as all else is held the same. And that's exactly the point I'm making. You didn't hold all else the same - in particular relative viewing distance which probably contributes as much to perceptions of PQ as much as anything else.


The difference is there. If you don't want to (or don't choose to) sit close enough to see the difference in normal viewing, that's your choice. And btw I have no axe to grind as I own an HD projector and an ED rear projector.


TM


----------



## EricScott

It is pretty sickening what we pay for cable. I was actually doing the math this morning. My bill is approx. $150 a month for cable and Internet (this is b/f the extra $6 for HD xTRA). That equates to $1800 a year - when you think of it like that, it's pretty upsetting. Unfortunately I don't have any other options. I can't put up a dish in my building. I get basically no channels if I just plug into the coax jack in my wall thanks to TW scrambling virtually all of their channels. And I don't have good LOS for a HD antenna to work. So I'm pretty much stuck with TW. And I of course want the DVR and want the premiums, hence the $150 bill.


When I think about spending an extra $6 for the HD Tier, it's pretty insignificant when I consider how much I spend on stupid things like cabs to and from work, etc which are astronomical since the fare hike.


----------



## jcc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by anthonymoody_
> *
> 
> The difference is there. If you don't want to (or don't choose to) sit close enough to see the difference in normal viewing, that's your choice. And btw I have no axe to grind as I own an HD projector and an ED rear projector.
> 
> 
> TM*



I was talking about PLASMAs which I believe I said many times, NOT any other type of displays, ok? That out of the way, I also said that viewing distance is the deciding factor which is EXACTLY what you stated above. Thus, once again, ED=HD Plasmas beyond 8-9 feet.


Yes there will be people with eyes like hawks that CAN spot the difference just like there are people who can hear dog whistles and thus be able to HEAR the difference between a $10,000 speaker cable and a $500 speaker cable but for the "normal" people on this planet, it's impossible.


Generalizations are exactly that, they fit a general population. For get about the people in the left and right extremes of the curve.


For some reason I don't think people are reading what I'm writing....


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by EricScott_
> *It is pretty sickening what we pay for cable.... it's pretty upsetting. Unfortunately I don't have any other options. I can't put up a dish in my building ... I'm pretty much stuck with TW. And I of course want the DVR and want the premiums, hence the $150 bill.
> *




The pricing is insane and the rates will probably be even higher in the new year. It kills me to be paying these rates for cable. It's gut wrenching. I will not stand for it anymore!


However, with that said, I subscribed to the new HD tier. Go figure. I do find these channels entertaining. And --with the DVR, when it's functioning properly, I now have plenty of HD viewing available. Though I still want more HD!-- PIX, MSG, Starz, Cmax, TMC, Bravo, UPN


I don't see what choices there are. EricScott mentions that his options are hampered by the fact that he can't put a dish up at his residence. What advantage will a dish provide me with? Voom? No YES network. Unfortunately, or, fortunately, TW has a decent channel line up. As one small example, I could not survive without the Music Channels.



Larry


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jcc_
> *I'm only subscribing to their basic service which is the OTA channels plus Discovery and TNT. The best part is that I only pay $12 a month! I just can't see myself spending the dough you guys are paying for something that I hardly watch. I mean, most of the shows that I watch are on the OTA networks anyhow. Some of you are spending $80-$110/month. You could put that money into a nice flat screen!
> 
> 
> I had the opportunity to screen the new tier for a couple of weeks now and I don't think they're worth $8. That's just me.
> 
> 
> I subscribe to Netflix and I get any movie that I want without b/s which beats HBO, Showtime, Cinemax, etc by a mile!*




You pay 12 bucks and then rent DVD's from net flix?? To borrow an expression that should ring a bell JCC-- that's stone knives and bear skins.


I can not watch a movie on a DVD when it could be viewed in HD on one of the premium channels. The sound might be better on a DVD but there is no comparison with the HD picture. Maybe you're sitting too far from your ED.










No offense, but you will not win the ED = HD argument, no matter what rational (or irrational argument) you use and I really am not trying to get into an argument with you, I respect your opinion.



Larry


----------



## anthonymoody




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jcc_
> *I was talking about PLASMAs which I believe I said many times, NOT any other type of displays, ok? That out of the way, I also said that viewing distance is the deciding factor which is EXACTLY what you stated above. Thus, once again, ED=HD Plasmas beyond 8-9 feet.
> 
> 
> Yes there will be people with eyes like hawks that CAN spot the difference just like there are people who can hear dog whistles and thus be able to HEAR the difference between a $10,000 speaker cable and a $500 speaker cable but for the "normal" people on this planet, it's impossible.
> 
> 
> Generalizations are exactly that, they fit a general population. For get about the people in the left and right extremes of the curve.
> 
> 
> For some reason I don't think people are reading what I'm writing....*




Jcc,


At the end of the day I guess we have to agree to disagree. I believe the heart of the bell curve lies firmly in the camp that can tell the difference at normal viewing distances. I've experienced this countless times myself and many times with others, including with plasmas.


Perhaps you've not experienced either type of plasma (particuarly the HD ones) at their post-calibration best. Over driven, over bright, white crushed displays can hide an awful lot of good stuff.


TM


----------



## CITY HDTV

Qucik Question.


Im new to the HD scene. TWC gave me a SA3250. I was wondering how if it is possible to know the output (480, 720, etc) and adjust it. TWC rep said the setup procedure in the manuel is not programed yet for the unit. Is this true. I have a sammy 4663. When watching HD channels it says its in 1080, some channels are in 720. Is there any thread or post that deals with setup with these boxes and/or improving picture quality on SD.


----------



## jcc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by anthonymoody_
> *Jcc,
> 
> 
> At the end of the day I guess we have to agree to disagree. I believe the heart of the bell curve lies firmly in the camp that can tell the difference at normal viewing distances. I've experienced this countless times myself and many times with others, including with plasmas.
> 
> 
> Perhaps you've not experienced either type of plasma (particuarly the HD ones) at their post-calibration best. Over driven, over bright, white crushed displays can hide an awful lot of good stuff.
> 
> 
> TM*





> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LL3HD_
> *
> 
> 
> No offense, but you will not win the ED = HD argument, no matter what rational (or irrational argument) you use and I really am not trying to get into an argument with you, I respect your opinion.
> 
> 
> Larry*



I guess everyone including myself in the Plasma and LCD Flat Panel Display forum must be on drugs because we can't see...



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LL3HD_
> *
> 
> 
> You pay 12 bucks and then rent DVD's from net flix?? To borrow an expression that should ring a bell JCC-- that's stone knives and bear skins.
> 
> 
> I can not watch a movie on a DVD when it could be viewed in HD on one of the premium channels. The sound might be better on a DVD but there is no comparison with the HD picture. Maybe you're sitting too far from your ED.
> 
> 
> Larry*



Have you tried using a good upconverting DVD player like the Panny DVD-S97S or one of those expensive Denons? You'll be shocked at how good the PQ is. Also, the turnaround from Netflix is fantastic because the warehouse is located in Flushing. It's better tha watching movies that THEY (the cable movie channels) want you to watch.


----------



## Paul Chiu

jcc,


Beyond 8-9 feet, Oprah Winfrey begins to resemble Halle Berry, but if you were lucky enough to get real close, would you choose Oprah over Halle ?

Maybe you would, as you prefer ED over HD.......


Conversely, why would you enjoy a 50" top line HD plasma at 8-9 feet so that it looks like a cheap ED set at that distance ?


Heck, if you have a high end HD plasma, you'll want to enjoy it at 5 feet for that theater effect !


You see, at 5-6 feet, a cheap ED set does not look that good, while the 50" HD plasma looks fabulous.


HD sets allows you to get real close. The better the set, the better it is up close. ED can't give you that right now.


Paul






> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jcc_
> *Beyond 8-9 feet, you can't tell the difference between an ED and a HD PLASMA.*


----------



## drew138

I'm thinking of canceling my TWC cable premiums and then when there is something on that I want to watch, just call up and order it. Customer Service is pretty quick at activating the service on the spot. After the show is over I'll just call back and cancel. Kind of my own version of PPV or On-Demand.










Seriously, I'm enjouying thie whole HD/ED thing, but this is really a thread for another forum. Anyone that has watched Fox widescreen and Fox HD football can tell you that there is a difference. I'm not suggesting that Fox Widescreen was ED, I don't know if it was, but the HD PQ is noticable better.


----------



## jcc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Paul Chiu_
> *jcc,
> 
> 
> Beyond 8-9 feet, Oprah Winfrey begins to resemble Halle Berry, but if you were lucky enough to get real close, would you choose Oprah over Halle ?
> 
> Maybe you would, as you prefer ED over HD.......
> 
> 
> Conversely, why would you enjoy a 50" top line HD plasma at 8-9 feet so that it looks like a cheap ED set at that distance ?
> 
> 
> Heck, if you have a high end HD plasma, you'll want to enjoy it at 5 feet for that theater effect !
> 
> 
> You see, at 5-6 feet, a cheap ED set does not look that good, while the 50" HD plasma looks fabulous.
> 
> 
> HD sets allows you to get real close. The better the set, the better it is up close. ED can't give you that right now.
> 
> 
> Paul*



Sorry but I don't know many people who would choose to sit that close to the TV. You can't even put a coffee table between you and the TV at that distance. Boy you must have a really small living room.


----------



## Paul Chiu

jcc,


Seems like you just can't appreciate logic or even enjoy some humor.

If you simply enjoy insulting people, there are many other places on the web for that.





> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jcc_
> *Sorry but I don't know many people who would choose to sit that close to the TV. You can't even put a coffee table between you and the TV at that distance. Boy you must have a really small living room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## jcc

I thought the new tier was suppose to take effect today? The only two channels that are lost so far are ESPN and HDNet Movies. All the other HD channels are still here....free of charge. Love it!


----------



## jcc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Paul Chiu_
> *jcc,
> 
> 
> Seems like you just can't appreciate logic or even enjoy some humor.
> 
> If you simply enjoy insulting people, there are many other places on the web for that.*



No insults intended. It seems that it's you who can't enjoy a joke....


----------



## anthonymoody




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jcc_
> *Boy you must have a really small living room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Well, it is New York after all










Seriously though, I think for the sake of the thread we should move on from the HD v ED argument since no one with a well formed opinion is going to have their mind changed.


TM


PS - Drew, one last point, prior to converting to 720p HD Fox was indeed broadcasting in ED.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by CITY HDTV_
> *Qucik Question.
> 
> 
> Im new to the HD scene. TWC gave me a SA3250. I was wondering how if it is possible to know the output (480, 720, etc) and adjust it. TWC rep said the setup procedure in the manuel is not programed yet for the unit. Is this true. I have a sammy 4663. When watching HD channels it says its in 1080, some channels are in 720. Is there any thread or post that deals with setup with these boxes and/or improving picture quality on SD.*



If you have a Sammy 4663, then simply hit the Info button on your Sammy remote and a little box will pop up in the upper left corner and will tell you what resolution is being passed by your cable box. Note that if you are getting an interlaced signal there is an "i" at the end, if you are getting a progressive signal there is *NOT* a "p" at the end (720p shows "1080 x 720 @ 60hz); 1080i shows 1920 x 1080*i* @ 60hz).


Try a bunch of channels - 705, 707 and 725 are 720p channels; the other HD channles are 1080i and all SD channels are 480i. My guess is that every channel will show up as 1080i on your Samsung, which means you need to fiddle with the options (see below).


Everything else that follows depends on your connection - component vs. DVI:


Ignore the setup manual that TWC gave you with the 3250 b/c it applies to boxes running SARA software and your box is running Pioneer Passport. Holding Guide and Info on the box does nothing. The way to set the output format is to hit "Settings" (on the remote), the "A" for "More Settings". If you are connnected via component there should be an Output Format option in addition to an Aspect Ratio option. If you are using DVI you will only see the Aspect Ratio option. In order to set the Output Format option using DVI, you need to temporarily unhook DVI, hook up component, set the option and then unhook component and rehook DVI (pretty annoying but hopefully you only have to do it once).


On the 3250, if you are using DVI you are forced to choose either 720p or 1080i - if you choose both, it just picks one (I think 1080i but I could be wrong). Since most of the channels are 1080i NR, I choose 1080i so the box doesn't touch most of the channels. Of course for 720p channels, the box scales it to 1080i and the Samsung scales it back to 720p - not ideal but the PQ is still really good. Also, if you are using DVI, you cannot pass 480i, so you have to use one of the other resolutions - either 480p or 720p/1080i.


If you are using Component, you can just enable all of the formats and they should pass as is to the Samsung, which is ideal.


Lots of info, but hopefully this will help.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jcc_
> *
> 
> Have you tried using a good upconverting DVD player like the Panny DVD-S97S or one of those expensive Denons? You'll be shocked at how good the PQ is. Also, the turnaround from Netflix is fantastic because the warehouse is located in Flushing. It's better tha watching movies that THEY (the cable movie channels) want you to watch.*



There is a nice article in today's Circuits section of the Times on these Upconverting DVD players. Check it out. I wish I had the proper connection on my TV to utilize it. I'd watch more DVD's too. Geeze, I spent about 700 bucks on my player back in the day. It was one of the first Progressive Scan players, or as my wife calls it, Progressive Scam. I'll just have to wait a while for an upgrade.


By the way, just to respect TM and keep on topic, anyone catch Great Performances on TWC last night, Clapton and company? PQ was adequate, the sound was great, no drop outs on my end. It truly was a-- Great Performance.


Larry


----------



## anthonymoody

Well gee thanks Larry










I didn't catch that but I must say I'm enjoying the 8000HD despite the fact that compared to TiVo it blows










A couple questions:

1) Does the box turn itself on to record on schedule (or does it somehow record off)?

2) If you're watching what you're recording and you change channel, does it change the recording channel or is it smart enough to use the other tuner? Asked another way, how do you know which tuner you're using?


Thanks,

TM


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by anthonymoody_
> *
> 
> A couple questions:
> 
> 1) Does the box turn itself on to record on schedule (or does it somehow record off)?
> 
> 2) If you're watching what you're recording and you change channel, does it change the recording channel or is it smart enough to use the other tuner? Asked another way, how do you know which tuner you're using?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> TM*



1) Does the box turn itself on to record on schedule (or does it somehow record off)?


It records while in the "off" position.


2) If you're watching what you're recording and you change channel, does it change the recording channel or is it smart enough to use the other tuner? Asked another way, how do you know which tuner you're using?


It gets more confusing when you are recording two things at once. But, if you are recording only one show and you change the channel you default to the other tuner, since the tuner you were on is being utilized in record mode and continues to record. This is easier to comprehend (for me at least) if you use the PIP button. When using this button you see exactly what's happening with both tuners.


It's more confusing when you use the "last channel" button. This button gives you the last channel on the specific tuner you were on.



Larry


----------



## mabrym

When are we going to start complaining about not getting UPN and WB in HD?


Seriously, I would really like to watch Veronica Mars in HD. And what about the chances of getting WPIX so we can get Mets games in HD next year? My TV doesn't have a tuner so it would have to come through Time Warner, is this likely to happen? Also, any news about MSG in HD or is that just not going to happen?


----------



## Maurice2

Digital phone is available to TWC subscribers in some parts of Manhattan, it seems. For midtown where I live, it's expected to be available this month (so they say). The cost will be $39.95 (plus tax) if you already have digital cable and RoadRunner.


Is there a forum where TWC customers who already have the phone service in Manhattan are discussing the pros and cons, and whatever problems they may have?


Thank you.


----------



## mabrym

Use Vonage. $30 a month including taxes. $31.50 is the exact number I think. I've had it for months and had no problems. By the time you add taxes and other charges to TWC I bet it's $50


----------



## drew138

DigitalPhone, great! Better make that annual TWC payment of $2400 for cable, internet, phone, HD, DVR, HD DVR, HD Tier, Premiums, 8.00 to get the same programs I pay for turned onto my other cable box, and poor customer service.


Now that's a deal.


I just hope the power doesn't go out, but then again, what are the odds of that happening.


Drew


PS: My TV is 6 - 8 feet away in my NY apt.


----------



## adrman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mabrym_
> *Use Vonage. $30 a month including taxes. $31.50 is the exact number I think. I've had it for months and had no problems. By the time you add taxes and other charges to TWC I bet it's $50*



I'll second Vonage. The voice quality actually surpasses my POTS line. They've got some voicemail issues at the moment, but with email notification enabled I haven't missed any messages.


----------



## jcc

Since we're off topic I just want to add that I only have my cell phone. No land line. I figure I save about $26 a month. And, no solicitations!


----------



## anthonymoody

Larry,

Thanks for the info on the tuner functionality.


All,

Re: the phone service issue. I will never, ever, EVER give up POTS. Why? Last summers blackout and 9/11 before that. The only way I could communicate during both of these events, particularly immediately afterwards, was POTS and a simple, battery free phone. Yes, it's an expensive insurance policy to keep a phone line coming to your home. But when you absolutely positively need service there's still no substitute IMO.


TM


----------



## jcc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by anthonymoody_
> *Larry,
> 
> Thanks for the info on the tuner functionality.
> 
> 
> All,
> 
> Re: the phone service issue. I will never, ever, EVER give up POTS. Why? Last summers blackout and 9/11 before that. The only way I could communicate during both of these events, particularly immediately afterwards, was POTS and a simple, battery free phone. Yes, it's an expensive insurance policy to keep a phone line coming to your home. But when you absolutely positively need service there's still no substitute IMO.
> 
> 
> TM*



Blackouts-

The pots lines went down after 24 hours also didn't it? After all, the central office also requires power. As soon as the backup power died so did your pots.


Cell towers were also on back-up power for many hours until it too died when the batteries were drained.


----------



## howkay

can anyone help me change singal on hdtv box?

just tried to connect TW pioneer hdtv 3510HD receiver to early sony plasma flat panel

convert RGB to VGA 15 pin plug thru key digital componet adapter picture is all green!

signal to monitor 1080/60i key says need to adjust to 720.

can this me done?


----------



## drew138

The POTS lines never went out. Cell towers, which use battery back up did last a while then died, however, POTS remained on through it all.


Drew


----------



## robreuss

I had a CableCard installed this week (in Brooklyn). I get Basic channels and non-premium HDTV stations, but no premium stations, including e.g. 701/HBO and 703/SHO. Is anyone else in this situation? I'm working with TWC on the problem, but in spite of a tech's best efforts this morning, no luck.


Rob


----------



## drew138

TWCNYC is raising rates!!!!


Back on topic.... and this bit of news (story below) is actually putting me over the top. I will be reducing my services after the new year to basic, HD PVR-tier combo. I will be killing my 2nd PVR and it's all here package. I'll keep the cable modem but that's a write-off anyway.


Drew


-------------------------------------------------------


NEWS

CABLE TV Time Warner to hike rates

BY HARRY BERKOWITZ. STAFF WRITER

447 words

3 December 2004

Newsday

CITY

A08

English

Copyright 2004, Newsday. All Rights Reserved.

In an increase nearly double the rate of inflation, Time Warner Cable will raise prices for standard cable TV service in New York City by more than 6 percent in February, the company said yesterday.

The increase, which translates to about $2.50 per month, comes even though competition is intense with satellite TV, which is drawing away customers from cable.

In addition to the higher prices for standard service, which includes channels such as CNN, ESPN, Nickelodeon and MTV, Time Warner Cable will raise the monthly rental fee for a set-top box and remote control by 9.3 percent, to $7.62.

Time Warner Cable stressed that because the $9.95 supplement for digital cable service will not rise, the overall percentage increase is not as great for digital subscribers, who comprise more than half of its 1.4 million customers in Queens, Manhattan, part of Brooklyn, Staten Island and parts of New Jersey and upstate New York. And prices for premium channels such as HBO will not rise. Fees for Road Runner and Earthlink high-speed Internet service will not rise.

But the increase for standard cable service in New York for 2005 is greater than Time Warner Cable's average increase across the country of 4.1 percent for its 11 million customers next year.

It exceeds Time Warner Cable's nearly 5.3 percent increase for standard service in New York early this year. And it is greater than the 2.1 percent average increase that Cablevision, the metropolitan area's biggest cable operator, has announced for standard service next year.

Time Warner Cable cited soaring costs it pays to the owners of cable channels.

"The costs to acquire programming have increased 12 percent and other costs like labor and fuel have escalated dramatically," said Harriet Novet, a Time Warner Cable of New York spokeswoman. "We made every effort to keep this rate adjustment minimal in comparison to the increased costs."

Novet said that satellite TV providers have raised rates sharply over the past several years but that their increases are not publicized as much.

Also, she said Home & Garden TV is being added to the standard package and digital cable customers will gain several video-on-demand services for free, including AOL Music, Court TV and BBC.

The numbers

Time Warner Cable rate hikes for standard service:

Current New Increase

Queens/Brooklyn $41.01 $43.51 6.1%

Manhattan $40.56 $43.07 6.2%

Digital supplement $9.95 $9.95 0%

Box, remote $6.97 $7.62 9.3%


----------



## drew138




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jcc_
> *I'm only subscribing to their basic service which is the OTA channels plus Discovery and TNT. The best part is that I only pay $12 a month!*




JCC,


how are you only paying $12.00 a month in NYC? I am researching the rates and the lowest package I see is 19.63 for basic service?

----------------------
http://www2.twcnyc.com/index2.cfm?c=dtv/pk_pr 


Basic Service

Includes Time Warner Cable's exclusive news channel NY1, broadcast, municipal and public access stations, 1 cable box and 1 remote.

----------------------


Maybe you can get this package without the remote and box?


Anyway, I'm thinking that I can get Basic for 20 + 15 for HD-Tier and HD DVR which will give me a couple movie channels, ESPN and TNT. I'm thinking they won't let me add the HD Tier to a basic package??? The 120.00 savings will buy ample movies on demand if needed.


Drew


----------



## anthonymoody




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jcc_
> *Blackouts-
> 
> The pots lines went down after 24 hours also didn't it? After all, the central office also requires power. As soon as the backup power died so did your pots.
> 
> 
> Cell towers were also on back-up power for many hours until it too died when the batteries were drained.*




As Drew pointed out POTS worked the whole time (at least mine did). Re: cell towers having battery backup, it didn't matter. The cell circuit switches were so completely overwhelmed that even though there was "service" you couldn't actually get a call through 9 times out of 10. POTS worked every single time of the many dozens of calls I made and received on those two days.


In any case, on topic, I'm bummin that TWC is jacking us (again) on rates. I may switch to the most basic of basic packages and add the HD tier and HD PVR and see where that gets my bill.


Question: to get HBO and SHO in HD, is there an HD only price for these or do you have to order those two channels ala carte as 2 premium channels?


TM


----------



## Paul Chiu

You have to buy HBO and SHO premium services to get 701 (HBO-HD) and 703 (SHO-HD).


I just hope TWC will now give us MAX and TMC in HD after the rate hikes. At least we'll get more choices.


As for the higher rates, if any of you live in a high occupancy coop or condo building, you may want to ask the building board to negotiate for a "bulk" rate. We did 2 years ago, and out rate is about 10% less. Depending on what the tenants or owners of the co-op currently subscribe to, the bulk rate may be even less for your location.


Paul





> Quote:
> _Originally posted by anthonymoody_
> *Question: to get HBO and SHO in HD, is there an HD only price for these or do you have to order those two channels ala carte as 2 premium channels?
> 
> 
> TM*


----------



## robreuss

I'm trying to get a 3250HD working using DVI out with a Sharp LC-45GX6U. If I by-pass the AVC box for this display, I get a double image displaying (one on top of the other). If I go through the AVC box, the image looks great except for noise that results from also passing through a DVI switch-box.


I saw a posting that described a video output setup menu on the 3250HD, accessed by pressing Guide and Info at the same time, and another menu accessed by pressing and holding the select button on the box, but niether of these work for me. Does anyone know how to access advanced menus on the 3250HD where I'd be able to control the signal outputted on the DVI port?


Thanks!


----------



## howkay

did you try connecting with RGB out?


----------



## robreuss

Yes, component video works fine from the 3250HD, as does DVI when I go through my AVC box.


----------



## EricScott

Am I missing something here - it sounds like if you are a digital subscriber and have one of their packages (I have dBest Package) that your rates won't go up other than the more expensive additional STB rentals. This is consistent with the article in the Wall St. Journal a week or so ago, where many cable cos are raising their basic/standard cable rates but not their DTV rates to encourage peoople to upgrade.


Given that this is the case, why would you downgrade your service? Also don't you need DTV to be able to get a DVR?


Maybe I just have this totally wrong, but for those of us w/ the works, it seems like we are largely unaffected.


----------



## jcc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drew138_
> *JCC,
> 
> 
> how are you only paying $12.00 a month in NYC? I am researching the rates and the lowest package I see is 19.63 for basic service?
> 
> ----------------------
> http://www2.twcnyc.com/index2.cfm?c=dtv/pk_pr
> 
> 
> Basic Service
> 
> Includes Time Warner Cable's exclusive news channel NY1, broadcast, municipal and public access stations, 1 cable box and 1 remote.
> 
> ----------------------
> 
> 
> Maybe you can get this package without the remote and box?
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'm thinking that I can get Basic for 20 + 15 for HD-Tier and HD DVR which will give me a couple movie channels, ESPN and TNT. I'm thinking they won't let me add the HD Tier to a basic package??? The 120.00 savings will buy ample movies on demand if needed.
> 
> 
> Drew*




Bingo! I don't need a cable box and remote because I can't get those extra channels anyway. I just wanted their clean signal so my Panny plasma can do the work of tuning the SD and HD signals for me. $12 a month!


I don't think they will let you do basic and have the HD package with the HD PVR. They want you to have at least the digital standard to get the HD package....I think...


I take it that you don't have a HD tuner and that's why you need to rent their box?


I stopped paying their ransome long ago. My rates have gone from about $10 to $12 a month over the years (wow, over 20%)...alas,no sweat for me.



Humm...you guys had working pots? Where did your CO get their power from? Over here on the upper east side many pots lines were dead after 24 hours. Perhaps FEMA kept a few COs powered up for emergencies.


----------



## MazingerZ




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by robreuss_
> *I'm trying to get a 3250HD working using DVI out with a Sharp LC-45GX6U. If I by-pass the AVC box for this display, I get a double image displaying (one on top of the other). If I go through the AVC box, the image looks great except for noise that results from also passing through a DVI switch-box.
> *



The DVI connector at the back of the TV only accepts 1080p, the TV's native resolution. The DVI output from the cable box is 1080i (2 interlaced 540-line images).


----------



## DJ Frustration

I'd love to see a poll just for the New York group on who has paid the extra $ for the HD tier. Just curious, as I totally didn't see justification during their free month to pay the extra $. Can someone start a poll?


And can someone start the count at 1 for the non-paying folks?


----------



## almazza

Well, I called up to try and order the extra HDTV tier, and because I have another work order open (I'm having them install another sd box on another floor) they can't actually add the service without canceling the other work order. I was speechless. I though about asking to talk to a supervisor, but I just didn't even want to bother.


Adam


----------



## jcc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by almazza_
> *Well, I called up to try and order the extra HDTV tier, and because I have another work order open (I'm having them install another sd box on another floor) they can't actually add the service without canceling the other work order. I was speechless. I though about asking to talk to a supervisor, but I just didn't even want to bother.
> 
> 
> Adam*



Basically you'll be paying $8 extra for 2 channels: HDNET movies and ESPN. Is it worth that much to you???


All the others are still FREE!


----------



## anthonymoody

I'm paying.


TM


PS - at the time of the blackout I lived on 17th Street close to a huge Verizon building so maybe that's why my POTS kept working







but in any case the more important consideration for me is what happens in non-power related emergencies when everyone and their uncle is trying (mostly unsuccessfully) to make cell calls - at those times pots can be a life saver


----------



## drew138

I'm not paying. Not until there is more compeling channels. I guess that makes me #2 on the board for non-payers.


----------



## BelB64

I'm paying-I find myself watching all 5 channels at some point in the day and love the quality of the HD.


----------



## robreuss




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by MazingerZ_
> *The DVI connector at the back of the TV only accepts 1080p, the TV's native resolution. The DVI output from the cable box is 1080i (2 interlaced 540-line images).*



Thanks, I figured that was the issue. I guess my only hope to resolve this situation is to hope that when I get an iScan in January (when the HDMI version is released) that it will sufficiently boost and clean the DVI signal.


----------



## jcc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by anthonymoody_
> *I'm paying.
> 
> 
> TM
> 
> 
> PS - at the time of the blackout I lived on 17th Street close to a huge Verizon building so maybe that's why my POTS kept working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but in any case the more important consideration for me is what happens in non-power related emergencies when everyone and their uncle is trying (mostly unsuccessfully) to make cell calls - at those times pots can be a life saver*



I just have to go to one of the some 10,000 pay phones in the city if I really need to reach out and touch someone in those situations. In the meantime, I'm saving $26 a month!



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by BelB64_ *
> 
> I'm paying-I find myself watching all 5 channels at some point in the day and love the quality of the HD.
> *



You do realize that you're paying for only 2 channels don't you?


----------



## jergans

I'm paying. I would have paid for ESPNHD alone.


----------



## anthonymoody




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jcc_
> *I just have to go to one of the some 10,000 pay phones in the city if I really need to reach out and touch someone in those situations. In the meantime, I'm saving $26 a month!*




Did you try to use a pay phone on 9/11? Uh huh...I didn't think so. It doesn't matter if there are 10,000 in the city. There are only a few near wherever you are at the moment. Best case is there is a phone bank with a few dozen phones like at a train station. But the lines on that day were scores of people long at pay phones. Verizon was gracious enough to make them all free (after a bit) but the lines were so long in the aftermath that you felt neither the ability to talk for long nor the ability to make several calls. If you find that sufficient, so be it. I'll happily pay the price for the insurance of being able to make as many calls as I want in the time that I want - as I did in those days (as did my neighbor who bummed off my phone since he didn't have one...).


----------



## drew138

jcc, INHD1&2, HDNET, HDMovies, ESPN is 5 channels. I'm no longer getting any of those channels after the free views.


----------



## DylanNYC

Im paying , never had to even think about it. What pay 5 grand for a plasma and be cheap over 9 bucks a month....


----------



## Sickman

Not paying . . . yet. $9 for ESPN HD? That's insane. The other 4 channels blow. I miss ESPN in HD after the free trial, but my bill is getting ri-goddam-diculous already. Unfortunately, if/when the Giants have a Sunday night game, I might get sucked in, but I won't be happy about it.


----------



## jergans




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by anthonymoody_
> *I'd pay for only 1 if it were ESPN. Glad we agree on this Jergans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TM*



I think we've agreed on most things since last year. And I kept my mouth shut after the Yanks gagged...


Anyway the TWCNYC feed of ESPN (non-HD) is so abysmal that ESPNHD is highly recommended even for the non-HD broadcasts.


The Sunday night football games look incredible. Now if they could just do something about that announcing team (even as a die hard Redskins fan, I find Theisman to be one of the worst analysts on TV).


I'd been bitching for 18 months about TWCNYCs lame HD lineup. I have no problem paying $9/month for the extra stations. INHD has some nice NBA and college hoops games every now and then. There are some good movies (Diner, Raising Arizona) on INHD and HDNet. I'd love to see Cinemax HD and StarzHD added soon too, but I'm happy they finally gave us something.


EDITED to add: The Usual Suspects is being shown on HDNet Movies in HD and OAR right now. Occaisionally these new stations show some great stuff.


----------



## jcc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drew138_
> *jcc, INHD1&2, HDNET, HDMovies, ESPN is 5 channels. I'm no longer getting any of those channels after the free views.*



I'm still able to get all except HDNet Movies and ESPN. I'm also using the tuner on my plasma to tune into the HD channels.


----------



## jcc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jergans_
> *EDITED to add: The Usual Suspects is being shown on HDNet Movies in HD and OAR right now. Occaisionally these new stations show some great stuff.*



You do realize that most of these movies shown on HD are not actually HD right? They're upconverts. I can do that easily with any movie that I want with Netflix and my New Panny DVDS97S's HDMI.


Sure, you'll see more and more true HD movies as time passes but for now, dream on...


----------



## jcc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by anthonymoody_
> *Did you try to use a pay phone on 9/11? Uh huh...I didn't think so. It doesn't matter if there are 10,000 in the city. There are only a few near wherever you are at the moment. Best case is there is a phone bank with a few dozen phones like at a train station. But the lines on that day were scores of people long at pay phones. Verizon was gracious enough to make them all free (after a bit) but the lines were so long in the aftermath that you felt neither the ability to talk for long nor the ability to make several calls. If you find that sufficient, so be it. I'll happily pay the price for the insurance of being able to make as many calls as I want in the time that I want - as I did in those days (as did my neighbor who bummed off my phone since he didn't have one...). net effect, $26 saved per month.*


----------



## anthonymoody




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jcc_
> *You do realize that most of these movies shown on HD are not actually HD right? They're upconverts. I can do that easily with any movie that I want with Netflix and my New Panny DVDS97S's HDMI.
> 
> 
> Sure, you'll see more and more true HD movies as time passes but for now, dream on...*




jcc,


You're confusing issues. Films transfered (which are not "upconverts" as you call them, it's a transfer process) to HD - which is what is shown on HDNet Movies - have more picture information and therefore look better than a DVD upscaled by an upscaling DVD player. After transfer from film, the quality of the resulting HD image will of course vary depending on the quality of the film print that was transfered - but that applies to DVD as well.


In other words, if the same quality film print/master is used to transfer to HD as well as DVD, and the same amount of care and handling is applied in each case to each process, then the resulting HD picture will always look better than the upscaled DVD picture (again - this is upscaling, not upconverting).


If you're seeing otherwise when comparing DVDs and film->HD transfers of the same movie then either:


1) the original master used for the HD transfer was different (i.e. of lower quality) than that used for the DVD (which is certainly sometimes the case) OR

2) your display is not set up well enough or of high enough quality to resolve the difference OR

3) your eyesight is not good enough to see the difference at whatever viewing distance you use in your set up



Sorry. Dems da facts.


TM


PS - re: the phone issue, I was not at work for much of the time immediately after 9/11, nor were many people I know, nor am I usually there outside normal business hours. In the days and nights following 9/11, my office phone was therefore not available to me when I needed it. Currently, I work from home which means that POTS is all the more crucial for me as I don't have a 9-5 'backup' phone.


jergans, thanks for not rubbing it in when the Yanks imploded


----------



## jergans




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jcc_
> *You do realize that most of these movies shown on HD are not actually HD right? They're upconverts. I can do that easily with any movie that I want with Netflix and my New Panny DVDS97S's HDMI.
> 
> 
> Sure, you'll see more and more true HD movies as time passes but for now, dream on...*



This was a great transfer. Showtime never showed this in HD (to my knowledge) and the DVD transfer of The Usual Suspects is mediocre.


I'm not alone in my praise: Comments on The Usual Suspects on HDNet Movies


----------



## Manatus

On the current theme of minimizing TWCNYC's revenue, I think it's worth mentioning that, for the first time since 9/11, NYC's major DTV stations are likely to resume broadcasting at full strength very soon from a well-sited antenna now that the ESB "combiner" construction project is nearing completion. An article on this development can be found HERE .


----------



## EricScott

Watched the end of the UNC/Santa Clara game on InHD the other day - can't believe how stupid they are putting the score bar across the top of the entire screen (a la Fox). Makes sense in football but in basketball it totally interferes with the basket shots. Great PQ though.


----------



## jasonDono

The audio dropouts were back on Fox during the pregame today. Things have been so good for so long that I'd forgotten how annoying they are.


----------



## drew138

Jcc, does your plasma have a QAM and/or cablecard ready tuner, or just an HD OTA tuner? What type of plasma do you have.


Thanks


Drew


----------



## jcc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drew138_
> *Jcc, does your plasma have a QAM and/or cablecard ready tuner, or just an HD OTA tuner? What type of plasma do you have.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Drew*



I have a Panny TH42PD25up, it's an ED plasma with everything included...


----------



## anthonymoody




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Manatus_
> *On the current theme of minimizing TWCNYC's revenue, I think it's worth mentioning that, for the first time since 9/11, NYC's major DTV stations are likely to resume broadcasting at full strength very soon from a well-sited antenna now that the ESB "combiner" construction project is nearing completion. An article on this development can be found HERE .*




Very cool. I have LOS to the top of the ESB so I may give this a try (though I'm sure I'll leave TWC in for now







)


TM


----------



## howkay

I live NYC have TWC and DirecTV upgrading to HDTV

which to keep which to dump?

Does TWC broadcast in Dolby Digital like DTV?

thanks

Howard


----------



## EricScott

Just noticed something interesting with my 8000HD. I have the output formats set to 480i, 720p and 1080i. Whenever I am watching something live (I know it is really recording) on an SD channel, it is output at 720p (I purposely turned off 480p b/c 720p looks better). I primarily record HD which is probably why I haven't noticed this before, but I went to playback a recorded show from one of the Starz channels, and it was played back at 480i. Is it possible that the 8000HD outputs 480i over component when playing back pre-recoreded SD but when watching live it can't output 480i?


Checked another SD recording and this one played back in 720p. Very confused.


----------



## bofnyc

Sorry, this is slightly off topic and more of a venting post than anything, but maybe someone can offer some guidance. First, I went down to 23rd Street to swap my box for the hi-def recorder box. The wait was an hour and a half! Do not even think of going there on a Saturday. Anyway, I got it home only to find that my cable service was out completely as well as my internet connection. I called customer support 3 times and no one could help. The only one who was honest with me said "It sounds like it could only be on thing--an outage, but we don't have any reported in your area". Anyway, it's been out since 6:00 last night and I just called again at 9:00 am this morning and there are still no outages reported.


It seems like too much of a coincidence to me--my service was perfect until I disconnected my old box. I wasn't back in my apartment until 2 days later and that is when I noticed the service was out. Could the fact that I disconnected my box somehow have affected my service? Or did they screw up somehow when they switched me over to the hi-def DVR service? When I called customer support and mentioned that they thought that was maybe what was causing the problem but they double checked and everything appeared to be in order.


Lastly, I called to make an appointment for a service call and the earliest they had available was Thursday. What?!


Does anyone have a contact for management at TWC that I can ***** to about all of this?


----------



## howkay

do you get any cable signal directly to tv?

I'm curious what model box u get?


----------



## bofnyc

No, I've got no signal at all. I actually checked to see if the cable into my apartment had been cut or something...


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bofnyc_
> *Sorry, this is slightly off topic and more of a venting post than anything, but maybe someone can offer some guidance. First, I went down to 23rd Street to swap my box for the hi-def recorder box. The wait was an hour and a half! Do not even think of going there on a Saturday. Anyway, I got it home only to find that my cable service was out completely as well as my internet connection. I called customer support 3 times and no one could help. The only one who was honest with me said "It sounds like it could only be on thing--an outage, but we don't have any reported in your area". Anyway, it's been out since 6:00 last night and I just called again at 9:00 am this morning and there are still no outages reported.
> 
> 
> It seems like too much of a coincidence to me--my service was perfect until I disconnected my old box. I wasn't back in my apartment until 2 days later and that is when I noticed the service was out. Could the fact that I disconnected my box somehow have affected my service? Or did they screw up somehow when they switched me over to the hi-def DVR service? When I called customer support and mentioned that they thought that was maybe what was causing the problem but they double checked and everything appeared to be in order.
> 
> 
> Lastly, I called to make an appointment for a service call and the earliest they had available was Thursday. What?!
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a contact for management at TWC that I can ***** to about all of this?*



It does sound like it's an outage, but I suppose it's possible that TWC for some reason de-authorized your account. If you have a friendly neighbor who's also a subscriber, you can see whether it's an authorization problem by trying your STB and modem at your neighbor's place. If they're still authorized, they should work at any location.


Something like this happened to me a year ago, when a neighbor moved and TWC physically disconnected my line instead of hers out in the public stairway where all the lines come together. It took a week to get service restored.


----------



## kristcnj

Any word on when the 8300 will be available from TWC NYC/NJ? It's ludacris that I have an HDTV but my cable box essentially downgrades the resolution! What's the point of going for HD when you're not even getting optimal HD PQ???


----------



## billatlakegeorge

I have TWC in Lake George, NY and have had the 8300HD for about a month.


----------



## kbuzz

Anyone know anything about this new 1.99 service fee to turn on the HD package from TMC NYC. Seems like a BS fee, considering the service was free for the past month or two.


I wonder if anyone has examined whether the fee is valid under FCC regs. Forgetting for the moment that it is usious.


----------



## kristcnj

Bill, how does the picture look on the 8300? Are you using the HDMI connection?


----------



## jeffrey r




> Quote:
> Anyone know anything about this new 1.99 service fee to turn on the HD package from TMC NYC. Seems like a BS fee, considering the service was free for the past month or two.
> 
> 
> I wonder if anyone has examined whether the fee is valid under FCC regs. Forgetting for the moment that it is usious.



Where did you hear about this fee? Did they tell you this over the phone when you ordered the new HD tier? They didn't mention anything to me about it, and I haven't seen a bill since I ordered the HD tier, but I guess I'll check my bill when it comes.


By the way (putting my lawyer hat on), I think you're thinking of "usury", not "usious". Usury applies to interest rates, so not applicable here. But have you seen all of the fees on your cable and cell phone bills? Doubt the FCC would give a darn about this $1.99 fee. Best you (and we) can do is try to complain to TWC and have the charge removed.


----------



## Makanmata

Well, I thought it was complicated choosing an HDTV. Now I see that the complications are just starting.


The present plan is to have a Hitachi 50VX915 RPLCD HDTV delivered within the next week or so. This set has 2 HDMI, 2 Component, 2 Firewire,and CableCard.


So know what? It sounds like TWC offers several different HD boxes in NYC, none of which sound like great shakes. Right now, I have a standard def SA box. What do I ask TWC to give me (and will they pay attention anyway?) in order to take advantage of the new TV.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## anthonymoody

Makanmata,


The first question you need to answer yourself: do you want an HD dvr? If so, you have only 1 choice: the 8000HD. If not, there are three choices really: the 3250, the 3510, or a cablecard. B/T the 3250 and 3510, one has a firewire output (can't remember which) so that may be interesting for you if you want to archive to D-VHS. Both have DVI output as I understand it.


That said, since your set has fw, you could run DVI to the set (converted to HDMI) and output fw from the set to a D-VHS deck I guess. Re: the cablecard, a couple people have mentioned that they dont get *all* the HD channels with it.


As far as getting the right box, you can always try your luck when you make the appointment (request a specific one and make sure they make a note of it). If that doesn't work, during the appointment you can always call TWC to ***** and have the guy come right back with the right box. Or, go to the walk in center like the one on 23rd and swap out the box...


Hope this helps - and if I've given any bad info someone please correct me..


TM


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by anthonymoody_
> *Makanmata,
> 
> 
> That said, since your set has fw, you could run DVI to the set (converted to HDMI) and output fw from the set to a D-VHS deck I guess. Re: the cablecard, a couple people have mentioned that they dont get *all* the HD channels with it.
> 
> *



Makanmata,


You may experience handshaking problems going from the DVI out on either the 3250 or the 3510 to the HDMI in our your TV. You shouldn't, but HDMI is relatively new and some of the DVI boxes have issues connecting to a DVI in, let alone converting to HDMI. Curious if others have had success converting DVI to HDMI. My guess is that you have a better chance of the 3250 not having handshaking problems than the 3510 since its a newer box - this is purely a guess though.


Also, you should be able to go to 23rd st. and just trade in your SD box for an HD box. Don't think you need an apointment. This way you can be sure you get the box you want.


If you do want firewire outs, the 3250's that they have at 23rd st. do not have them. You need to specially request a 3250 with firewire out and TW is obligated to provide one.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Makanmata_
> *Well, I thought it was complicated choosing an HDTV. Now I see that the complications are just starting.
> 
> 
> The present plan is to have a Hitachi 50VX915 RPLCD HDTV delivered within the next week or so. This set has 2 HDMI, 2 Component, 2 Firewire,and CableCard.
> 
> 
> So know what? It sounds like TWC offers several different HD boxes in NYC, none of which sound like great shakes. Right now, I have a standard def SA box. What do I ask TWC to give me (and will they pay attention anyway?) in order to take advantage of the new TV.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.*



Makanmata --


My advice: keep it simple. Your TV has inputs (HDMI and cablecard) that are not reliably supported by anything now available from TWCNYC. I would suggest getting a STB from TWCNYC that can be configured to output a 720p signal (which most closely matchs the Hitachi's native resolution) via the component jacks and avoiding, for the moment, at least, the SA DVR (which does not offer optimal picture quality). That means getting either the SA 3250HD or the Pioneer 3510HD (both of which are excellent boxes) and and avoiding the older SA 3100HD (which can't output 720p). Invest in a high quality (well-shielded) component cable and don't use one that may be supplied by TWCNYC.


----------



## howkay

is the DVI ouput on 3510HD active?

TWC does not supply a cable so I called

told me it is not supported/active


Howard


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by howkay_
> *is the DVI ouput on 3510HD active?
> 
> TWC does not supply a cable so I called
> 
> told me it is not supported/active
> 
> 
> Howard*



DVI is active on the 3250 and the 3510. TW does not acknowledge this and does not supply the cable, but it works.


----------



## howkay

Eric


thanks

is picture much better than RGB outputs?

do you know what this DVI plug called?

I have my own issue just had to order a breakout cable

RGB to DVI 15 pin as my plasma only has this input and SVideo

every shop in NY wanted to sell me adapter box not one

stocked cable


Howard


----------



## jmp_nyc

Is anyone else not getting 705 at all right now?


I get nothing but a grey screen through my 8000HD. All the other channels (both HD and SD) come in just fine. I called TWC, and was told that it's a problem on Fox's end, but I'm skeptical, especially since I was told that there were no other reports of any problems with the channel. So, has anyone else here had the problem?

-JMP


----------



## nbuubu

Yeah, Fox is out on my 8000 too.


----------



## howkay

anyone now way around this?

just connected my 3510HD to plasma- picture fine

but sound runs behind when connected thru Tivo back to receiver

need to run audio directly to receiver for this to work


any help appreciated thanks


----------



## John Mason

Seems to be wide variations between cable systems using SA8000HDs regarding soft, low-resolution HD images. Here's a recent post from vegggas in the HD recorders forum reviewing what may be the problem. Basically he attributes the image softness to low-memory problems with the 8000HD and some cable systems, perhaps aggravated by having to support non-Scientific-Atlanta hardware. Staten Island, while on a separate cable hub, uses a Pace converter.


Left a complaint about soft 8000HD HDTV images at NYC TWC's contact us last month, and a department has had a work order (#196683) to fix it. From the S.Manhattan headend I measured only 890 lines (real time or recorded) with my 8000HD, using HDNet's test pattern (see linked thread). But my SA3100HD puts out ~1290 lines, and my RCN 6208 DVR provides ~1335 lines.


The newer 8300HD may cure the image-softness problem when available here; (needs verification IMO). But meanwhile, if you'd like to see the real HD you're paying for, contacting folks at TWC--if you haven't already--might move a fix along faster. No, customer service's standard reboot "fix" won't help, unless there's a firmware update fix not received automatically. -- John


----------



## jergans




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by nbuubu_
> *Yeah, Fox is out on my 8000 too.*



Out for me too. Interesting that I don't see any reports of a problem in the NYC OTA thread.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jergans_
> *Out for me too. Interesting that I don't see any reports of a problem in the NYC OTA thread.*



I'm not receiving anything on TWCNYC's Ch. 705 this morning, but Fox's OTA Chs. 5.1 and 5.2 are coming in normally.


----------



## jergans




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Manatus_
> *I'm not receiving anything on TWCNYC's Ch. 705 this morning, but Fox's OTA Chs. 5.1 and 5.2 are coming in normally.*



So, it's been out for 12 hours on TWCNYC and they still insist it's a FOX problem. Lovely.


----------



## jergans

Just spoke with TWCNYC. They acknowledge that it is a problem on their end and they are working on it. They are also having problems with one channel in the 800s and one in the 60s.


----------



## howkay

yes I called TWC this am for HDTV package told me be additional fee of $1.99.

is so EACH time you change package. Told them that's crazy said- "a customer is

calling to buy a product and you charge them extra! You go to Bloomingdales's

to buy a $50 sweater but that will be an extra $2.00 for choosing our store?"

Also "explained" that's the problem with a monopoly they have some nerve and not

sure that is even legal.


She said won't charge me this time and will log my complaint.


----------



## EricScott

Does 5 work? They'll be hell to pay with the gf if the OC doesn't tape tonight


----------



## jergans




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by EricScott_
> *Does 5 work? They'll be hell to pay with the gf if the OC doesn't tape tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



5 is working. You'll be able to keep up with Seth, Summer, Ryan and the gang one way or the other. But I don't watch...my wife does...really.


Changing subjects, one of my two SA8000HDs crapped out a few days ago. The hard drive failed.


Not a major problem, since we have another 8000HD hooked up to our other TV. If you happen to have two DVRs, though, and have the hard drive space, it's a good idea to tape your favorite shows on both DVRs. Seems like these things fail more often than they should.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jergans_
> *5 is working. You'll be able to keep up with Seth, Summer, Ryan and the gang one way or the other. But I don't watch...my wife does...really.
> *



Thanks. Now I just need to get home b/f it starts to switch the recording from 705 to 5. I don't really watch either but for her it's a religious experience


----------



## howkay

novice question-

is there any Tivo or DVR that will record TWC HDTV?

is TWC SA8000HDVR my only option?


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by howkay_
> *novice question-
> 
> is there any Tivo or DVR that will record TWC HDTV?
> 
> is TWC SA8000HDVR my only option?*



The only other HD recording option you currently have is to get a D-VHS deck and a 3250HD with firewire out to drive it. People have been using both for a while with good results, I believe. Of course D-VHS is a VCR and you are forced to deal with tapes, etc.


In the next few months, Sony and probably some others are coming out with cablecard DVRs, which you could purchase to replace the 8000HD. However, they are pretty expensive and if IIRC, the Sony only has one tuner, which is pretty limiting after using the 8000HD.


Obviously the best option (if price isn't a huge issues) would be a cable card Tivo similiar to the DirectTV one that is out now. You wouldn't have to deal with IR blasters and could scrap your cable box once and for all. Of course the cable cos don't want that to happen and Tivo doesn't appear to have one in the works.


----------



## kristcnj

Back to 8000HD soft picture issue...


I picked up an HDMI cable so that upon hearing the 8300HD DVR is available, I will immediately get it. I'm willing to bet there will be a DRAMATIC improvement in resolution over the 8000 for two reasons. First the notorious soft picture issue will be no more as I've heard the 8300 corrects this, and having an HDMI cable that does not convert the image to analog but rather keeps it all digital should improve PQ as well. The extra storage space is nice too . Needless to say I'm fairly psyched, but I want to know when! Other TWC markets have this available so why not NYC? We should all call and bust their balls until they get on their horse with this...


----------



## EricScott

Question about HDMI for HD STBs. What color space is HD output in? If you have an HDMI STB, would it output YCbCr, like the HDMI DVD players do, or would it output RGB, like a DVI STB would?


My display has one DVI in and one HDMI in, which is currently being used by my Panasonic s97 DVD player. Even though HDMI is backwards compatible with DVI, people who are getting HDMI DVD players and using a HDMI/DVI converter or cable have been reporting various issues with crushed blacks and not being able to pass BTB due to the YCbCr to RGB conversion. If the HD STB (the 8300 is the one I'm obviously thinking about) will output RGB and not YCbCr, I'd imagine I can use an HDMI/DVI converter to connect to the available DVI input on my TV without any problems. If not, I may be forced to use the converter on the DVD player, which may worsen PQ.


Any thoughts?


----------



## jcc

Did we just loose INHD and INHD2?


----------



## sir_captain

INHD1 and 2 are both working for me, and 705 is back up now as well.


----------



## anthonymoody

EricScott,


I don't know too too much about this, but I would think that it could indeed impact PQ negatively if you had to do such a conversion. But you could always try the converter on each to see where the damage is worst. Also, at some point we'll all have switching capabilities in our pre-pros and receivers though I know that doesn't help you now...


TM


----------



## jcc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by sir_captain_
> *INHD1 and 2 are both working for me, and 705 is back up now as well.*



Did you pay The extra $9 for it?


I didn't and was able to receive those two until yesterday...


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by anthonymoody_
> *EricScott,
> 
> 
> I don't know too too much about this, but I would think that it could indeed impact PQ negatively if you had to do such a conversion. But you could always try the converter on each to see where the damage is worst. Also, at some point we'll all have switching capabilities in our pre-pros and receivers though I know that doesn't help you now...
> 
> 
> TM*



I'm certainly expecting some PQ degredation if/when I use an adapter. Hopefully I will be pleasantly surprised.


Agreed - HDMI will truly be useful when AVRs have 3 or 4 HDMI inputs and an HDMI output. You can run one cable from each component to the AVR and one cable from the AVR to the display.


----------



## drew138




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jcc_
> *Did you pay The extra $9 for it?
> 
> 
> I didn't and was able to receive those two until yesterday...*



It seems that JCC is using a Panny EDTV with a built in tuner that is picking up all the HD chanels w/o the monthly fee. These channels are being sent unscrambled over the analog band?????


Anyone else with a QAM tuner getting the HD locals and tier?


JCC, can you confirm?


Drew


----------



## SRFast




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drew138_
> *It seems that JCC is using a Panny EDTV with a built in tuner that is picking up all the HD chanels w/o the monthly fee. These channels are being sent unscrambled over the analog band?????
> 
> 
> Anyone else with a QAM tuner getting the HD locals and tier?
> 
> 
> JCC, can you confirm?
> 
> 
> Drew*



The TWC signal is digital, not analog. People with "basic service" can't receive the DTV channels because the STB cannot decode the digital signal. If you have an ATSC/QAM tuner, you can decode the non encrypted channels from the TWC feed, but they will not be mapped properly.


Hope this helps...JL


----------



## anthonymoody

Anyone watch LOTR:FOTR on TNT HD? Even cropped to 16:9 it was fun to see.


TM


----------



## rgrossman

Yeah, I was watching it (at least until I fell asleep







). It was nice, and the cropping wasn't really noticable.


----------



## drew138




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by SRFast_
> *The TWC signal is digital, not analog. People with "basic service" can't receive the DTV channels because the STB cannot decode the digital signal. If you have an ATSC/QAM tuner, you can decode the non encrypted channels from the TWC feed, but they will not be mapped properly.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps...JL*




I think that does makes. However, I think that the Panny JCC is using seems to be picking up the non-encrypted channels, which includes the HD Tier. Still waiting for JCC to confirm this, however, I'm not sure I would if I were him










Drew


----------



## DjPiLL

Just for the record... I called today to get the HD tier added. I said I wanted the $15 package since I already had a DVR.


The guy said there was normally a $1.99 service charge.... but he would waive it. I didn't even know there was a charge.


----------



## jmp_nyc

When I called to add the tier, I was told that there was normally a charge for changing service levels, but that the fee was being waived because I was signing up for a newly offered service. That seemed to almost make sense to me.


I've been getting pretty annoyed with my 8000HD over the last week or so. On four different occassions, I've tried to play something, only to have the machine freeze on the grey screen for a minute or so before rebooting. The worst part is that two of those times have been while it's recording something else, so I lose a couple of minutes of whatever's being recorded. (And it only resumes the recording after I manually power up the DVR, not as soon as it reboots.) Has anyone else experienced this sort of problem? The PVR drives me nuts in general. I wish I had an HD device with a Tivo interface...

-JMP


----------



## howkay

I now have my Tivo on "non HDTV"set and record here

won't get their dvr- I enjoy HDTV but nothing that urgent have to record in it

until Tivo or other perfects a HDTV DVR.


-HK


----------



## jergans




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jmp_nyc_
> *I've been getting pretty annoyed with my 8000HD over the last week or so. On four different occassions, I've tried to play something, only to have the machine freeze on the grey screen for a minute or so before rebooting. The worst part is that two of those times have been while it's recording something else, so I lose a couple of minutes of whatever's being recorded. (And it only resumes the recording after I manually power up the DVR, not as soon as it reboots.) Has anyone else experienced this sort of problem? The PVR drives me nuts in general. I wish I had an HD device with a Tivo interface...
> 
> -JMP*



I frequently get the grey screen/crash/reboot when trying to play a saved program.


----------



## zEli173




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jmp_nyc_
> *
> 
> I've been getting pretty annoyed with my 8000HD over the last week or so. On four different occassions, I've tried to play something, only to have the machine freeze on the grey screen for a minute or so before rebooting. The worst part is that two of those times have been while it's recording something else, so I lose a couple of minutes of whatever's being recorded. (And it only resumes the recording after I manually power up the DVR, not as soon as it reboots.) Has anyone else experienced this sort of problem? The PVR drives me nuts in general. I wish I had an HD device with a Tivo interface...
> 
> -JMP*



Yes, I have consistently had the same problems for the past 5-6 weeks (only had the thing for about 8 weeks).


I also find it tends to happen when I'm recording something else, and it is usually an HD channel I'm recording. Usually it freezes right when I play a recorded program. But it doesn't happen exlusively in those situations. I've also had it happen when I've tried to directly tune to an HD program that is currently recording insteaed of going into the list of recorded shows And I've had the box freeze when I'm recording nothing, just trying to watch something I've already recorded. Sometimes I have to go through several attempts and reboots before I can finally 'get into' a show I have recorded. In that sense, there seems to be something specific about particular recordings that cause the freezing.


It seems to me that the machine is just not capable of reliably handling all that it is supposed to. It's very annoying and is close to the point of being completely unreliable.


----------



## anthonymoody

Knock on wood, but my issues with it haven't been as bad as you guys are describing. Of course it hasn't been perfect, but definitely better than what you describe. Maybe swap yours out for another? Not a great solution, but maybe worth a try.


Also, I find that calling TWC to ***** them out about shoddy products can result in a free month of service, at least partial. IOW maybe you could get a free month or two of DVR service, HD service or even your whole package - depending on the CSR I guess.


TM


----------



## jcc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drew138_
> *I think that does makes. However, I think that the Panny JCC is using seems to be picking up the non-encrypted channels, which includes the HD Tier. Still waiting for JCC to confirm this, however, I'm not sure I would if I were him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drew*




yes and no, I was able to receive all until last week. The two INHD channels became scrambled a week after the official cut off date. The only paying tier channel I'm able to recieve free of charge now is HDNET. All the other free HD channels are still available such as Disc and TNT.


----------



## LL3HD

Regarding the SA 8000 DVR HD problems.


I've documented mine here many times in the past. I won't bore you with redundancies. Most of us are having the same problems.

I'm on my third unit.










A couple of suggestions, I'll offer, whether it's fact or coincidence, I don't know 


To slow down the inevitable-- the big gray screen freeze up crash and re boot, try and keep the hard drive as free as possible. I know this sounds asinine but, hey, look at what we're dealing with. It seems that whenever I have more than 14 hours of HD stored, it starts to skitz out. I know it defeats the purpose of having a time shifter when the amount of storage is extremely limited but if this fixes the problem, work on your viewing schedule. I had crashing problems this weekend and I deleted a bunch of stuff and now it appears to be functioning fine.


Also, if I have something on the hard drive and I am not planning on watching it for a while, I'll title search the show. If it's on again, I'll delete it and re-record it in the future. Also, when possible, if I'm watching something and there is something else that I want to record at the same time, I'll check to see if the show is on at another time, like when I'm not watching anything, and record it then. No sense in utilizing both tuners at once when I have other options.


These little things have kept me in the "three is a charm" club.


Larry


----------



## larrykroger

I have two boxes - Pioneer 3510 and SA2100 that have Tivo's attached. Both seem to reboot and shut off at random times which causes havoc with my Tivo recordings - especially when I'm on vacation. I leave both cable boxes turned on 24/7 due to Tivo schedules. I've looked through the menu settings for both cable boxes and can't find that it has an "auto-off" feature turned on. The Pioneer seems to suffer from it more than the SA - weekly on Fridays/early Saturday. Is this a common problem?


As a work-around, I've setup the Pioneer to turn itself on using the scheduler in the settings menu.


Anyone know of a better option to fix this problem?


thanks!


----------



## MikeNY718

Hi all, I have a minor annoyance that maybe someone here can shed some light on.


I just bought a 4:3 HDTV for my bedroom and picked up my HD box. I went to 23rd Street, and they gave me an SA 3250HD. I have the box set to Standard 4:3 / Letterbox 16:9, which I believe is supposed to fill my entire screen when I watch SD and give me top and bottom bars when I watch HD. However, that is not happening. When I watch SD, I am getting gray sidebars (which makes everybody look tall and skinny), and when I watch HD, it fills the entire 4:3 screen (again, making everybody look tall and skinny). Am I doing something wrong?


Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## anthonymoody

Just a thought - maybe it's an AR setting on the TV that needs to be told what to accept from the STB?


TM


----------



## AlanMa




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jmp_nyc_
> *When I called to add the tier, I was told that there was normally a charge for changing service levels, but that the fee was being waived because I was signing up for a newly offered service. That seemed to almost make sense to me.
> 
> 
> I've been getting pretty annoyed with my 8000HD over the last week or so. On four different occassions, I've tried to play something, only to have the machine freeze on the grey screen for a minute or so before rebooting. The worst part is that two of those times have been while it's recording something else, so I lose a couple of minutes of whatever's being recorded. (And it only resumes the recording after I manually power up the DVR, not as soon as it reboots.) Has anyone else experienced this sort of problem? The PVR drives me nuts in general. I wish I had an HD device with a Tivo interface...
> 
> -JMP*



I have had two 8000HD's with exactly the same problem. I lose a couple of minutes of recording. It's happened a number of times. The second HD8000 is a replacement for the first. In each the list screen lists the program several times chronologically with the time for each and a few minutes missing in between. Yesterday while recording, my 8000HD rebooted and the result in the list screen was the program listed chronologically twice with three minutes missing. The cable man is coming Thursday and the rep I spoke with told me he is a higher level person, one who will try to locate the problem. I doubt he will be able to since this you (and probably others have it). Unless you are using a Panasonic TH-42PX25 (that's my TV) and this effect can occur with the TV off, it's presumably not the associated equipment that is causing this. Previous to my 8000HD I had a non HDTV DVR cable box for several months that I used with my old Sony XBR and never had this problem. I think it's a problem with the 8000HD.


Finally, I wonder if it has something to do with the voltage. I just got a new back-up UPS (an APC) for my computer to replace an older APC that went bad. This morning, the software stated that for 5 seconds the voltage was lower and it transferred to the UPS. I believe this happened while I was turning on the computer. Further, I believe it's on a different line from the 8000HD which is plugged into an old Tripplite. But I wonder if the 8000HD is responding to line variations which the non HDTV did not.


Let's see what the cable man comes up with.


Has anyone else here had this problem and was there some kind of solution?


----------



## timewaster

I've also had the grey screen freeze problem.

It usually hapens when I playback shows in my recorded list (both HD and non-HD).

what is strange is that different problems seems to pop up each time and when it goes away, another problem replaces it. I think it has something to do with rebooting the box.


For example, a while back I was getting this annoying lip sync problem when FF or RW. I always had to hit the 15 sec replay button to sync it up.

One day i had to reboot the box because of a freeze.

Now the lip sync problem is gone and I get the buffer problem. If I play back a HD show that is currently recording and it has recorded over 30 mins, I cannot watch from the beginning.

I never used to have this problem, while others in this forum has reported this.

Anyone else experience this phenomenon?

I find myself cursing at the thing all the time.


----------



## howkay

sorry if this is dumb but-

does TWC send in Dolby Digital?

I only get stereo signal thru receiver is this me or them?

thanks for any response


Howard


----------



## kristcnj

Mission: Find out when the 8300 will be available from TWC NYC...


----------



## bigd86

I finally talked the wife into a second HD set, and purchased a Sharp LC37G4U. Having had my HD projector from the start, and having gone through EVERY TWCNYC Manhattan HD cable box-SA, Pioneer, 8000HD-except for the 3250, I needed to call them to talk about a new box. While the DVR has been pretty good to me, since the new set is a fixed pixel one, I thought I would go with a straight DVI enabled box-the 3250, right?

However, my rep claimed that NONE of the HD boxes are DVI compliant (isn't this contrary to everything that I have read here?) In the end, I just agreed to swap out my original non HD DVR for a new HD DVR (8000HD-no 8300HD available yet!). At least there were no new charges involved (although I have to bring my manual and invoice to prove I own the new HD set before I can do the swap!!) What is the real truth? Is the 3250 DVI enabled-but not supported? Is the Pioneer (which died on me) still available-and is it DVI enabled? Does anybody at TWCNY know anything or are they purposefully being dense??? (Don't answer the last question-I have been dealing with them for years and already know the answer!!! )


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by timewaster_
> *
> 
> ...Now the lip sync problem is gone and I get the buffer problem. If I play back a HD show that is currently recording and it has recorded over 30 mins, I cannot watch from the beginning.
> 
> I never used to have this problem, while others in this forum has reported this.
> 
> Anyone else experience this phenomenon?
> 
> I find myself cursing at the thing all the time.*



TW, Trying to understand your problem


How do you begin to watch the show that you are recording?

Do you just switch to the show?

This would explain the buffer problem.


Or, as I do it and it seems to be trouble free,

do you hit the list button, while the show is being recorded, and then select the play button to watch that show? This should always bring you to the beginning. If you are doing it this way and it still doesn't go back to the beginning then I'm at a loss.

I'd swap out the damn thing.


Larry


----------



## bofnyc

I thought you all might enjoy hearing about the hell I endured last week with TWC. I know this is somewhat off topic but it seems that there are quite a few of us who are frustrated with TWC so I thought I'd get a sympathetic ear here.


First, as I wrote about last week, I was stuck at the 23rd St center for 90 minutes two Saturdays ago when I went to swap out my box for the HD DVR. It was a total zoo in there and felt like the Dept of Motor Vehicles. Really horrible--people were getting into arguments, sitting on the floor, etc etc. A total mess.


My service then went out on Monday of last week. I called for a service call and the earliest they could give me was Thursday, 2-6. So I went 4 days without internet access as well as TV. It was quite painful, and leaving work early was not appreciated by my boss. I was hoping they would show up in the earlier range of the 2-6 time period, but when it hit 5:45 and there was no sign of them, I started to get a bit concerned.


I called and was transferred to a dispatcher, who called me back a few minutes later. He said, and I quote "The guy isn't going to come because it's the end of his shift and he doesn't want to work overtime". I was STUNNED! He said he would "try" to have someone else come but he didn't know when it would be--maybe by 9:00! I called customer service back and went ballistic. They were actually very professional about it and immediately sent me to a supervisor. I was thinking that the supervisor would bend over backwards to help me...I was very wrong.


The "supervisor" was so rude and obnoxious it was almost as if they were playing a joke on me. He told me he didn't know when someone would be there, but the latest would be 9:00. I told him I demanded to know when specifically someone would arrive, since I had been waiting since 2:00 and missed a half day of work for no reason. He snapped at me and said "HEY! What can I tell you? I don't know." I have never been treated so poorly by a customer service rep, let alone a supervisor!


The good news is that the technicians came at 6:35 and fixed the problem fairly quickly. But I was so frustrated and angry, and I drafted a note to the president of TWC telling him what happened. I don't expect to hear back, but we'll see...


----------



## jcc

Don't you get a free month of service because they missed their appointment? Isn't that compensation enough for an afternoon?

I presume you're not paying $12 like me? That means you're credited with $50 to $125, depending on what you signed up for....that's not too shabby for an afternoon...


----------



## bofnyc

I'm getting something, but I don't know what specifically yet. And I'm only getting it because I put up such a stink.


The money is somewhat insignificant to me. It's more a matter of a company respecting me as a customer who gives them rougly $1500 per year and who has been a customer for over 10 years.


----------



## timewaster




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LL3HD_
> *TW, Trying to understand your problem
> 
> 
> How do you begin to watch the show that you are recording?
> 
> Do you just switch to the show?
> 
> This would explain the buffer problem.
> 
> 
> Or, as I do it and it seems to be trouble free,
> 
> do you hit the list button, while the show is being recorded, and then select the play button to watch that show? This should always bring you to the beginning. If you are doing it this way and it still doesn't go back to the beginning then I'm at a loss.
> 
> I'd swap out the damn thing.
> 
> 
> Larry*



Yes. I hit the list button, highlight the show that is currently being recorded and hit play from the beginning. If it has recorded over 30 mins, it will not play back from the beginning. Others have reported this problem before.

I never had this issue until recently, so it confounds me as to what causes this. The good thing is that the lip sync problem went away.

Go figure, trade 1 problem for another.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bofnyc_
> *
> 
> 
> 
> . I was hoping they would show up in the earlier range of the 2-6 time period, but when it hit 5:45 and there was no sign of them, I started to get a bit concerned.
> 
> 
> I called and was transferred to a dispatcher, who called me back a few minutes later. He said, and I quote "The guy isn't going to come because it's the end of his shift and he doesn't want to work overtime .*



You are absolutely entitled to a free month of service for the missed appointment.


Also, you're absolutely entitled to a credit on the down time of your service. This is minimal but it still is your money and it should be in addition to the free month of service.


Regarding the rest of their rudeness and incompetence's, you should write and complain.


Good Luck


Larry


----------



## SRFast




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by howkay_
> *sorry if this is dumb but-
> 
> does TWC send in Dolby Digital?
> 
> I only get stereo signal thru receiver is this me or them?
> 
> thanks for any response
> 
> 
> Howard*



Yes they do. I get DD 2.0 & 5.1 on my Bose 123 system when using the CableCARD or 8000HD. These devices are connected to the Bose through optical digital audio cables. Using the standard L/R audio cables might not work.


Hope this....JL


----------



## howkay

ok but only have 3510 no dvr

do I need to get 8000HD?

so are standard cables into receiver only option?

or will single digital audio output of 3510 work?

thanks

-HK


----------



## anthonymoody

bigd86,


Apparently the DVI outputs are active on both the 3510 and 3250 but not officially supported as such by TWC. That's my understanding anyway...


TM


----------



## HDntheCity




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by howkay_
> *ok but only have 3510 no dvr
> 
> do I need to get 8000HD?
> 
> so are standard cables into receiver only option?
> 
> or will single digital audio output of 3510 work?
> 
> thanks
> 
> -HK*



hey howkay


get the 8000HD if you want the recording capability but no, you won't need it just for DD 5.1. if the 3510 has the correct digital output for your receiver you're good to go. i'm not familiar with the 3510 but if you need more options the SA3250 has coax AND optical outputs. good luck & enjoy!!!



jim


----------



## Kingston

LarryKroger..

I have the same anoying turn-off on the pionner every damm

weekend. Terribly annoying for Replay scheduling.

What is the scheduler you refered to in your post?

Does it work?


----------



## AlanMa




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LL3HD_
> *You are absolutely entitled to a free month of service for the missed appointment.
> 
> 
> Also, you're absolutely entitled to a credit on the down time of your service. This is minimal but it still is your money and it should be in addition to the free month of service.
> 
> 
> Regarding the rest of their rudeness and incompetence's, you should write and complain.
> 
> 
> Good Luck
> 
> 
> Larry*



You may feel he is entitled to a month's free service, but when TW cancelled my appointment during the time they were supposed to be in my apartment, I called for whatever amount was due me, and I was told I would just receive the equivalent of 2 days of my monthly bill, the amount for the time I did not get service, for my pain.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by AlanMa_
> *You may feel he is entitled to a month's free service, but when TW cancelled my appointment during the time they were supposed to be in my apartment, I called for whatever amount was due me, and I was told I would just receive the equivalent of 2 days of my monthly bill, the amount for the time I did not get service, for my pain.*



The right to receive a month's free service isn't a matter of "feeling." It's required by the regulations governing TWCNYC's operations. As explained in the FAQ section of the NYC Department of Information Technology's web site,


*Do I have recourse if the cable company fails to keep the appointment?



Yes. All companies are required to give credit for failure, without excuse, to arrive at subscriber premises within the appointment period as follows:


Installation: free installation and one month's credit based on cable services initially selected.


Service repair call: one month's credit based on preceding month's bill. In addition, all companies who fail, without excuse, to complete installation within the appointment period must give you free installation.*


The last time TWC missed a service call, it automatically issued me the required credit.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by AlanMa_
> *You may feel he is entitled to a month's free service, but when TW cancelled my appointment during the time they were supposed to be in my apartment, I called for whatever amount was due me, and I was told I would just receive the equivalent of 2 days of my monthly bill, the amount for the time I did not get service, for my pain.*



Manatus succinctly responded..


Sorry to hear that they smacked you twice, first not showing up, then not properly reimbursing you. I had October free because of this situation.


If you have the confirmation number of the appointment, call them and tell them that you didn't cancel, they did, they owe you. Unless there are other circumstances, like the appointment was never confirmed..?


Larry


----------



## larrykroger




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Kingston_
> *LarryKroger..
> 
> I have the same anoying turn-off on the pionner every damm
> 
> weekend. Terribly annoying for Replay scheduling.
> 
> What is the scheduler you refered to in your post?
> 
> Does it work?*



In the Passport settings on my Pioneer, there is a setting that allows you to schedule your cable box to turn on at a specific time. I just set it up last week while I was away on business and it seemed to work. I guessed that it shuts off sometime on Friday night/Saturday morning so I set it up to turn back on for Saturday afternoons.


Anybody else come up with a better fix?


----------



## BigBlueBong

Last night after spending a ton of time on these boards I attempted to put my explorer into Standard Definition mode to work w/ a tv in another room. It worked, I think. Once i got it to go into SD mode, I immediately tried to go back into HD mode just to be sure everything was cool.


It wouldn't stay in HD mode.....i called timewarner, that was a joke.....the guy says the i did something unsupported by time warner, and that i'd need to get a new box or have a service tech come. He really had no idea what i did, but his only fix was a new box. I told him that a child could've done this (it was just pressing ch + and vol -) by mistake and shouldn't they be aware of something like this. Nothing. I told him he sucked I'd fix it myself and hung up.


So after freaking out a little, pulling out all my wires, resetting the box, yadda yadda....i held down the ch+and vol-, for a a long time and it finally stayed in HD mode to my relief, just minutes before the 8 o'clock tv.


My question is has anyone else had problems getting back into HD mode, because i would like to use the coax out on the box, but i don't want to freak out every time i use it. I was so freaked i didn't even test to see if the outputs worked, i was just happy to get my HD back!


----------



## AlanMa




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LL3HD_
> *Manatus succinctly responded..
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that they smacked you twice, first not showing up, then not properly reimbursing you. I had October free because of this situation.
> 
> 
> If you have the confirmation number of the appointment, call them and tell them that you didn't cancel, they did, they owe you. Unless there are other circumstances, like the appointment was never confirmed..?
> 
> 
> Larry*



I just phoned Time Warner again and once again told the rep. that Time Warner had cancelled the repair appointment. I was told there was no record of my first complaint (when I was told I would be given 2 days credit) and was told I would be given credit of $10.60 based on days I did not have service for the one box. This is about one ninth of my month's bill. I told the rep I had been informed that I should receive one month's credit.l She said that there is no TW policy about this. I suggested it might be an FCC requirement (just to make it sound official) but she repeated that she had no information about this. I have just reread your statement and see you do cite a source. I will phone tomorrow and see if a supervisor can help. Thanks.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by AlanMa_
> *I I have just reread your statement and see you do cite a source. I will phone tomorrow and see if a supervisor can help. Thanks.*



I cited a source but didn't post a link to it. Here it is (go to the FAQ page): NYC Department of Information Technology and Telecommunications . This is the city agency primarily responsible for regulating TWCNYC. I've found that filing a complaint with it is a highly effective way to get the company's attention and a favorable result. Good luck.


----------



## csundbom

BigBlueBong,


I've noticed that it is a little tricky to get the box to stay in HD mode when you try to switch it back. The reason is that "SD/HD" on the display has a significant delay to what mode the box is actually switching to.


I've found that the best way is to *NOT* hold down ch+ and vol- to do this. A much better way is to just hold down ch+ (like a shift key) and then quickly "tap" on the vol-. Let go of of the ch+ and stand back, in a second or so "HD/SD" will show up on the display and it will switch to that mode.


----------



## adrman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by timewaster_
> *Yes. I hit the list button, highlight the show that is currently being recorded and hit play from the beginning. If it has recorded over 30 mins, it will not play back from the beginning. Others have reported this problem before.
> 
> I never had this issue until recently, so it confounds me as to what causes this. The good thing is that the lip sync problem went away.
> 
> Go figure, trade 1 problem for another.*



I'm having this issue with the 8000HD as well. Interestingly enough, for the last couple of months before I traded in my 8000 for the 8000HD, I was having the same problem with it(only with the 1hour buffer). Before that I was able to play currently recording shows via the list menu from the beginning regardless of how long they had been recording.


----------



## LL3HD

Originally posted by timewaster

Yes. I hit the list button, highlight the show that is currently being recorded and hit play from the beginning. If it has recorded over 30 mins, it will not play back from the beginning. Others have reported this problem before.

I never had this issue until recently, so it confounds me as to what causes this. The good thing is that the lip sync problem went away.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I think I figured it out!


The other day when timewaster posted this, I went home to tape a show. It was about 40 minutes into the show, beyond the supposed 30 minute buffer. I tried to watch the show from the beginning as indicted above. I could not view the show from the start. I had the same stupid problem. In fact it appeared that I lost the beginning of the show, or actually, it seemed like the recording started later than scheduled. This was apparent from looking at the bottom of the screen, that long green play line, or time line.


But this was not the case. The way I resolved the situation was by shutting off the box. Not re booting, just shutting it off. This basically cleared my tuners. There was no more buffer memory. I then went to the list and selected the show and it started from the beginning.


The way I figured it out was by seeing that green play line. Since the buffer was basically full, it kept shifting along. The start time kept moving.


Make sense? Beats me. Next time it happens, try it out.


Larry


----------



## AlanMa

My second 8000HD is almost as bad as the first. It reboots at times, it records programs in time pieces at times, and so on. The proof is in the list where one program may be listed 3 times, the timing indicating that it stopped and started again recording, with a few minutes omitted in between. I have just had the cable man here. He did check the wiring to the box in the building hallway and replaced a splitter near my cable box. But he said that my problems are endemic to the hard drive in the 8000HD, that he has seen these problems many times, that a new box may not be any better. He did say if they continue I should ask for another box but he can't guarantee that it will be any better. (Previous to my new HDTV set, I had a non-HDTV TW cable box with DVR and had none of these problems.) I do have a non-HDTV box for a different input for back-up. Further, I am getting a Zenith indoor antenna. (Though the room in which the TV is in does not have direct view to the new HDTV antennae which are now going up, I live in midtown, walking distance to the Empire State Building.) But now I wonder if I can hook in my own HDTV hard drive, if available and not expensive, and get rid of the HD8000. The HD8000 DVR is totally unreliable. Any suggestions?


----------



## drew138

Not HD Related, but this seems to be the most aggregrated form of TWCNYC subs i've found with similar issues/interests....


Good news for a change. More speed (3mg to 5 mg) for the same price? It's true..... No word on upload speeds???


NY comming this tuesday; or could be already since the article was posted on tuesday.


------------------

Road Runner to Run 2 Mbps Faster

Online Staff

206 words

14 December 2004

Multichannel News

NO

Volume 00, Issue 00

English

© 2004, Multichannel News, Reed Business Information, a division of Reed Elsevier, Inc. All Rights Reserved

Time Warner Cable said Tuesday that it will boost the speed of its Road Runner high-speed-data service to 5 megabits per second from its current 3-mbps rate.

New York and New Jersey Time Warner subscribers will be the first to hit 5 mbps, beginning Tuesday, with the MSO's customers in the rest of the country accelerating in January.

Road Runner's premium service is also picking up 2 mbps, jumping to 8 mbps downstream from 6 mbps.

And Road Runner has added another feature at no extra charge: Video Mail, powered by Vibe Solutions Group, will allow subscribers with Web cams to use video to make their e-mail communications more meaningful and personal.

Time Warner said Video Mail is being made available to Road Runner customers immediately and no special ordering is necessary.

We have consistently marketed Road Runner as the fastest way to experience the Internet and, with this enhancement, we continue to deliver on that promise, Road Runner president Jeff King said in a prepared statement.

We are always looking for ways to improve our residential high-speed-data service and provide consumers with the best possible value, he added.


----------



## anthonymoody

LL3HD,


Funny (or not!) - I just experienced the same exact thing for the first time and came up with another successful "fix." I stopped the current recording, and from the live picture pressed the record button. I was then able to watch the first portion of the show (about 40 minutes worth) from the beginning. When it ended, I picked up the show from the 2nd recording. Not a great solution, and I lost about 10 seconds of show in the process, but it worked at least.


Anyway, I like your fix better - I'll try that next time!


Thanks,

TM


----------



## timewaster




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LL3HD_
> *Originally posted by timewaster
> 
> Yes. I hit the list button, highlight the show that is currently being recorded and hit play from the beginning. If it has recorded over 30 mins, it will not play back from the beginning. Others have reported this problem before.
> 
> I never had this issue until recently, so it confounds me as to what causes this. The good thing is that the lip sync problem went away.
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> I think I figured it out!
> 
> 
> The other day when timewaster posted this, I went home to tape a show. It was about 40 minutes into the show, beyond the supposed 30 minute buffer. I tried to watch the show from the beginning as indicted above. I could not view the show from the start. I had the same stupid problem. In fact it appeared that I lost the beginning of the show, or actually, it seemed like the recording started later than scheduled. This was apparent from looking at the bottom of the screen, that long green play line, or time line.
> 
> 
> But this was not the case. The way I resolved the situation was by shutting off the box. Not re booting, just shutting it off. This basically cleared my tuners. There was no more buffer memory. I then went to the list and selected the show and it started from the beginning.
> 
> 
> The way I figured it out was by seeing that green play line. Since the buffer was basically full, it kept shifting along. The start time kept moving.
> 
> 
> Make sense? Beats me. Next time it happens, try it out.
> 
> 
> Larry*




Thanks!

i will definitely try this out.


----------



## adrman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LL3HD_
> 
> 
> But this was not the case. The way I resolved the situation was by shutting off the box. Not re booting, just shutting it off. This basically cleared my tuners. There was no more buffer memory. I then went to the list and selected the show and it started from the beginning.
> 
> 
> Larry [/b]



I tried this last night. It worked perfectly. Thanks!


----------



## broadwayblue

drew138, any idea if the speed increase will apply to earthlink subscribers using TWC?


----------



## drew138

broadwayblue,


Not sure exactly, but I have to imagine that the speed increase will be unilateral. Good question. I'd guess that the rollout of VOIP requires a higher level of service/speed in order to maintain quality of service. Just a guess.


I use CNET's bandwith meter once and a while....

http://reviews.cnet.com/7004-7254_7-0.html 


1520 kbps is what I get through my 802.11g. I generally get between 1.5 and 1.8. I plan to check again on tuesday or wednesday to see what happens.


You might want to power cycle your modem so that you re-connect with the main server and download a new config file for the modem sometime on Tuesday/Wednesday.


Drew


----------



## SRFast




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by broadwayblue_
> *drew138, any idea if the speed increase will apply to earthlink subscribers using TWC?*



I use TWC-RR and my sister uses Earthlink/TWC in NYC and we both have the 5meg speed as of Tuesday.


Hope this helps.....JL


----------



## anthonymoody

SRFast,


When you say you "have" the 5meg speed do you mean you've tested it as such and registered such speeds? Or were you somehow notified that you were now getting this service?


I just tested using the speed tests at dslreports.com (go to tests+tools in the left nav bar, then click on speed tests). I'm getting 2.7+ down, 220 up, pretty consistently in the West Village.


TM


----------



## SRFast




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by anthonymoody_
> *SRFast,
> 
> 
> When you say you "have" the 5meg speed do you mean you've tested it as such and registered such speeds? Or were you somehow notified that you were now getting this service?
> 
> 
> I just tested using the speed tests at dslreports.com (go to tests+tools in the left nav bar, then click on speed tests). I'm getting 2.7+ down, 220 up, pretty consistently in the West Village.
> 
> 
> TM*



The limit has been raised in Jamaica, NY. Here are my http://nyc.speakeasy.net speed test results:


2004-12-18 11:11:10 EST: 4316 / 359

Your download speed : 4419813 bps, or 4316 kbps.

A 539.5 KB/sec transfer rate.

Your upload speed : 368030 bps, or 359 kbps.


You should be getting the upgrade next week. BTW, my DSLR handle is SRF26.


Regards...JL


----------



## cap_167

I just rebooted my cable modem, before reboot it was 2862/285 and after the reboot it's now 4370/345. (Washington Heights)


----------



## Manatus

From the Far West Village, after a modem reboot:


2004-12-18 11:54:26 EST: 5472 / 357

Your download speed : 5603864 bps, or 5472 kbps.

A 684 KB/sec transfer rate.

Your upload speed : 366434 bps, or 357 kbps.


----------



## Paul Chiu

Results from TWC here in Forest Hills, NY


2004-12-18 12:09:01 EST: 2865 / 360

Your download speed : 2934719 bps, or 2865 kbps.

A 358.2 KB/sec transfer rate.

Your upload speed : 368912 bps, or 360 kbps.


Then I powered down the modem, I got:


2004-12-18 12:13:48 EST: 4728 / 359

Your download speed : 4841936 bps, or 4728 kbps.

A 591 KB/sec transfer rate.

Your upload speed : 368459 bps, or 359 kbps.


I think you'll need to upgrade your service to get higher than 360 upload speeds with TWC Road Runner. This upload thing is important if you play games online, upload large photos, or teleconference with live video to name a few...


Paul


----------



## broadwayblue

i power cycled my cable modem and ran the broadband reports speed test again...but got the same results. 4454kbps down, 354kbps up. i have no complaints about the download speed but wouldn't mind faster uploads as i sometimes get complaints about voice quality on my end when using VOIP through VoicePulse. do you think i would benefit from swapping out my 3 year old cable modem (Toshiba PCX2200) for a newer model?


----------



## Paul Chiu

I changed my cable modem a few months ago, it's not the modem. I don't think Road Runner in NYC offers any faster upload speed service. RCN cable service offers upload speeds up to 600+. If you visit the speed test site, you can see the reported averages from RR and RCN cable users.


A friend has RCN annnd he uses VOIP al the time. He does notice the improvement in the sonics.


Paul



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by broadwayblue_
> *do you think i would benefit from swapping out my 3 year old cable modem (Toshiba PCX2200) for a newer model?*


----------



## Manatus

I rejoiced too soon:


2004-12-18 13:34:53 EST: 111 / 362

Your download speed : 114369 bps, or 111 kbps.

A 13.9 KB/sec transfer rate.

Your upload speed is much faster than down.. have you tweaked?

Your upload speed : 370759 bps, or 362 kbps.


----------



## Paul Chiu

That does not look right, have you powered down the modem. Reboot your computer as well.





> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Manatus_
> *I rejoiced too soon:
> 
> 
> 2004-12-18 13:34:53 EST: 111 / 362
> 
> Your download speed : 114369 bps, or 111 kbps.
> 
> A 13.9 KB/sec transfer rate.
> 
> Your upload speed is much faster than down.. have you tweaked?
> 
> Your upload speed : 370759 bps, or 362 kbps.*


----------



## anthonymoody

I rebooted my modem and router and reran the test, got pretty much the same results as before...2.7+ down, 200+ up. Will reboot PC later and see if that changes anything...


TM


----------



## Makanmata

Today I had TWC to upgrade me to HD and to hook up my new Hitachi 50VX915 RPLCDTV.


I decided to have them install both a Cable Card as well as an SA3250 STB.


The first tech arrived and only installed the STB. The Cable Card techs arrived shortly thereafter, and prepared me for a rocky ride. In fact, it was somewhat, taking a total of nearly three hours. This was due to the first card apparently containing a defect, and the second needing to download a firmware upgrade. In the end, it all worked out.


I'm extremely happy now, though I don't know if I would be so happy if I didn't go with the Cable Card. Everything on the Cable Card looks absolutely terrific. HD is simply perfection, ranging from filmlike (HBO and SHOW) to just plain realistic (Discovery HD and HDNet). SD ranges from good (Fox News) to near HD on many channels. This is a relief, because I thought it would look terrbible in SD. My only problem with the Cable Card is that several channels in the 800s have signal problems, though I don't know if this is temporary or permanent.


I don't think I would have been nearly as happy had I skipped the Cable Card -- as TWC tried mightily to convince me to do -- and just gone with the STB. I have to say that the PQ from the box is mediocre compared to the cable card. I have it going to directly to the TV via component (I will pick up a DVI to HDMI cable during the week) and also via composite through Tivo. Not surprisingly, the Tivo is pretty poor, and I will definitely get rid of it as soon as some competitor offers a viable digital alternative. Also, although they promised me a unit with firewire, the techs told me that this unit didn't have it, and that Firwire boxes were special order (I thought I had ordered specially in any case). I am wondering if I should connect the STB via Firwire, instead of DVI?


In any case, although TWC will I highly recommend that you forget the cable card, and the techs will reinforce that when they arrive, in a last ditch effort to dissuade you, don't buy it. For the $1.75/month that it adds to your bill, it is greatly worthwhile for the improved PQ. I doubt that I will be watching any live TV through other sources.


P.S. My roadrunner is still 2.8 mb down/350kb up.


----------



## Paul Chiu

Looks like you are all set!


If you like to archive HD movies, get a 3250HD with firewire and a D-VHS VCR and record 1080i or 720P films in full HD.


Paul



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Makanmata_
> *Today I had TWC to upgrade me to HD and to hook up my new Hitachi 50VX915 RPLCDTV.
> 
> 
> I decided to have them install both a Cable Card as well as an SA8250 STB.
> 
> *


----------



## Makanmata

Paul,

The D-VHS is a good thought, but I don't really care to monkey around with tapes. I have to hope that somebody will have a usable digital DVR soon.


And I will add my recent Eureka moment.


The only downside of the cable card is the lack of a program guide. Using PIP however, I was able to put my Tivo program guide in one window (controlled with the Tivo remote) and the cable card program in the other (controlled by the TV remote). Now, I can have an interactive guide, and the PQ quality of the cable card.


I wish I could stay home to watch TV tonight!


----------



## broadwayblue

what makes the picture so much better with the cable card? is this by design or is it due to some other reason?


----------



## anthonymoody

makanmata,


Thanks for sharing your cablecard experience. VERY interesting. A question: do you have all the HD channels with the cablecard? Reason I ask is b/c someone here (a few dozen pages ago) said that they were actually missing some of them. It may be worth comparing the channel list on the 3250 with that in the cablecard...


Also, and I assume you know this but will say so just in case, TWC does offer the 8000HD DVR. Whether it's useable is of course another question!







But it is a DVR, and it is HD...


TM


PS - still about 2.8 down and 300 up after a reboot


----------



## pgershon

I too had TWC install a cablecard last week. Unfortunately my experience was not so good. I have a new Sony 42XS955 and it has been running for a few weeks with a SA3250. I have the SA3250 connected through component and DVI/HDMI (I find the component to be better, at least part of the time, because the STB does no 1080i->720p or 720p->1080i conversion - my TV is 1024x1024 so the fewer conversions the better).


In any case, the cablecard installer came and pleaded with me to remove the SA3250 which I refused. He also wanted to rewire the equipment, which I also refused to permit (he did disconnect the optical cable from the TV to the receiver so the cablecard produced no sound, but that did not seem to bother him). In any case, he finished his install in less than one hour (unfortunately I was not home to inspect).


I should mention also that before the cablecard was put in, I had had my TV self-scan the digital channels from the CATV input and gotten most of the non-scrambled HD and SD digital channels to come in, but not at the proper TWC channel mapping. The cablecard fixed the channel mapping perfectly. Unfortunately, all of the channels that were found initially but produced a "no signal" (I suppose because they were scrambled) still do not come in. In other words, I receive the "Basic Service" channels (2,3,7,9, etc), many HD channels (702,704, etc - the non-HD Tier and non premium() but not the SD statndard tier (TNT/3, NIK/6, TBS/8 etc), not the premiums (HBO, etc) and not many of the upper HD on the premium tier (no 721,722,723 and 725 - HDNet is the only one that works). I also do not get HD HBO or SHO (701,703).


I called service because it seems the cablecard descrambler does not work. I speculate that the cablecard is either defective or not authorized (either possible with TWC). The insaller clearly had not done testing because no sound came out with the optical cable connection to the receiver removed (the TV's intenal speaker is set to off). In any case TWC set up an service call for 4 days later (tomorrow) at a time that I may not be able to make (they only give 4 hour windows and I am available for the first half only). The phone rep also explained that the cablecard cannot deliver premium channels (HBO etc) but should get ESPN-HD and TBS. He apologized for the "incorrect" information I had been given previously and gave me a free month of "STARZ" as a concession (wow - now there is value!!!). I gave up trying to explain to him that he is wrong.


I have I figure a 50/50 shot of getting the repair person tomorrow. If I miss, I am away until the new year so the conclusion will have to wait. I know others have TWC cablecards so this will just be a matter of brute force until I get a decent service tech to get it right.


I will say that the cablecard picture on the channels that do come in is superior to the STB, but it is also the same picture that I get directly without the cablecard.


----------



## SRFast




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by anthonymoody_
> *makanmata,
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing your cablecard experience. VERY interesting. A question: do you have all the HD channels with the cablecard? Reason I ask is b/c someone here (a few dozen pages ago) said that they were actually missing some of them. It may be worth comparing the channel list on the 3250 with that in the cablecard...
> 
> 
> Also, and I assume you know this but will say so just in case, TWC does offer the 8000HD DVR. Whether it's useable is of course another question!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is a DVR, and it is HD...
> 
> 
> TM
> 
> 
> PS - still about 2.8 down and 300 up after a reboot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I was missing the HD channels added after 10/08/04, but the problem has been resolved. The current SA CC firmware (build date 10/19/04) has resolved problems relating to the decoding of encrypted channels. I believe the CC produces a higher quality PQ because there is minimal "handling" of the cable signal before it is reproduced on the display.


To TWCNYC CC users: How is the PQ on channels 55-60? I get ghosts and other interference on these channel. The 8000HD has no such problems.


Regards.....JL


----------



## SRFast

market you are in if you expect to get some direction or input regarding CC issues.


pgershon:

Sorry to hear about your negative CC experience. From your post, it appears your cableco has no idea on how to set up the CC or what it can or can't do. If you are not getting the service you expect, the CC has not been provisioned correctly. Your CC service should be exactly the same as your STB service and if it isn't the cableco screwed up. Since the CC is only a "one way" device, there are some services you will not have access to. Check this link for a CC vs. STB comparison:
http://www3.twcnyc.com/NASApp/CS/Con...=dtv/cablecard 



BTW, it is to your advantage to know the SA CC firmware version and build date. Check your TV owners manual on how to access the CC menus.


Hope this helps...JL


----------



## pgershon

SRFast:


Thanks for the suggestions. I am in Manhattan (TWC NYC). I do not know how to get the firmware but will look in the TV's manual tonight. If I have an older version, how do I get it updated? Can this be done without a physical service call (can TWC do it by phone)? The fewer TWC technicians who come to my house the better.


----------



## Makanmata

pgershon,


I think that I would not have had a happy ending either had I not been present during the install. My first CC didn't work (after a 1 hour firmware download), and I don't know if the techs would have continued in their efforts had I not been there to encourage them to continue. They did tell me that it is common for the cards to be bad, and came into the apartment with a few of them to try out. After the first didn't work, they tried again, waited for it to download the new firmware, communicated with various parties at TWC, and I think that they were as surprised as I was that they got it to work. Most of the HD channels worked immediately, but the premiums didn't come in for another 20 minutes or so. Now they do all work -- although I have had some problems with flickering on a few in the 800s -- and I have no ghosting issues on any of the channels that another poster has described.


In short, be prepared for a long installation process. My own took around 3 hours, and it sounds as if that is typical. Also, don't take no for an answer. The techs and TWC will do anything to dissuade you from putting this in. TWC incorrectly told me I wouldn't get any HD. The techs told me I was crazy for wanting the CC, and that very few TVs are really compatible. Be polite but firm. Your tech can be your ally if you are friendly enough to give him some reason to be and wait this out with you.


The only thing I am missing is my DVR capability. I understand that I can get this through the SA8000, but I doubt the quality will be as good, and that device really sounds like a nightmare (but perhaps that is overblown?). In any case, I am probably going to wait for the SA8300 to arrive in NYC, and or check out third party solutions that might do the trick. I would really like something with HDMI/DVI inputs/ourputs, so that I can run it through an HDMI STB. I can't believe that Tivo is prepared to cede this market to others, but that seems to be their present incomprehensible strategy.


----------



## anthonymoody

I think the issue is less that TiVo is willing to cede the market than it is that the STB guys have frozen them out.


TM


----------



## Makanmata




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by anthonymoody_
> *I think the issue is less that TiVo is willing to cede the market than it is that the STB guys have frozen them out.
> 
> 
> TM*



I don't know that I agree with this enirely. I think that Tivo will always have value added vis a vis any STB, due to the information service that they provide with it, some of which is due to patents nobody else can offer. I think that they have a lot of loyal customers, whom would gladly pay a few extra bucks over a SA or MOT offering, if it could capture HD and have digital input/output.


----------



## SRFast




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pgershon_
> *SRFast:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions. I am in Manhattan (TWC NYC). I do not know how to get the firmware but will look in the TV's manual tonight. If I have an older version, how do I get it updated? Can this be done without a physical service call (can TWC do it by phone)? The fewer TWC technicians who come to my house the better.*



Pgershon:

You're in my neck of the woods so I can speak with a high level of confidence about the CC. The current level of TWC-NYC SA CC firmware has an OS Build date of 10/19/04. Earlier FW builds could not decode encrypted channels consistently resulting in "No Signal" or "Channel Does Not Exist" messages. I suspect your FW is either dated 3/04 or 4/04. It is important you confirm this by accessing the SA CC menu. BTW, the early FW has two(2) screens in the CC menu and the lasted FW has three(3). If you need the FW update, I would call TWC and speak to a supervisor. CC FW upgrades are "pushed" over the air to your CC and no visit is required. From my experience, the TV must be powered on with the CC as the input source. You should see a "an update in progress" message as the update is received and applied. If you had the updated FW and still have problems, you need to work with TWC to verify your CC has been provisioned/set up properly. I beta tested the 10/19 FW for TWC-NYC so I know it works.


Hope this helps....JL


----------



## Manatus

For those of you with OTA capability, this notice from WPIX-DT may be of interest (especially since TWCNYC doesn't carry that channel) (I'm receiving a very strong signal on OTA Ch. 33):
*

Hello all,


At 5:12 PM tonight (12/19/04) WPIX-DT started test transmissions on RF channel 33 from the Empire State Building. We are transmitting through the new master combiner system into the antenna heretofore used exclusively by WCBS-DT. (WCBS is also transmitting this way.) Here are a few things to know:


1. There is still considerable work to be done to complete all portions of the combiner system and its connection to the antenna. Consequently there will be a number of times over the next few weeks that WPIX will be unable to transmit on channel 33 due to logistics or safety considerations, and so for the time being we will continue transmissions on RF channel 12 too.

2. As a precaution, since not all portions of the combiner system are complete, we are temporarily limiting our channel 33 transmitter to ¼ power.

3. WPIX's digital transmissions on RF channels 12 and 33 will be identical. Digital television receivers are supposed to be able to handle this dual transmission and in fact this scenario is explicitly described in the Consumer Electronics Association CEA-CEB-12-A PSIP recommended practice. (This situation might occur in regions where stations use translators to serve remote portions of their market.) Consequently we don't expect this temporary dual transmission to be a problem, but would like to hear if you as the viewer find otherwise. Please post on this forum if you have any problems. (Please use the call letters WPIX in your post.)

4. Many combo satellite/OTA receivers receive information on available DTV RF channels from the satellite provider (VOOM, DISH, DirecTV). At such time as we are entirely comfortable that our transmissions on channel 33 are finalized we will notify these carriers to appropriately update their guide. Until that time you may have to manually add in channel 33.

5. Lastly, we are not fully aware of the status of the other stations that will use the combiner (WNBC, WABC, WWOR, and WNET), and so don't feel it is appropriate for us to comment on when they will originate broadcasts through the combiner. Needless to say there is considerable work going on here, so stay tuned!


Thanks much for your interest in WPIX and the WB!


Andy Bater

Tribune Broadcasting/WPIX*


----------



## pgershon

SRFast:


Thanks again. I have it working now. TWC needed to reauthorize my cablecard (this is actually what I requested last Thursday but this time they actually did something). Firmware was up to date. All channels now come in well. BTW, my channels 55-60 look fine with the cablecard.


----------



## Meteor




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Manatus_
> *For those of you with OTA capability, this notice from WPIX-DT may be of interest (especially since TWCNYC doesn't carry that channel) (I'm receiving a very strong signal on OTA Ch. 33):
> 
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> 
> At 5:12 PM tonight (12/19/04) WPIX-DT started test transmissions on RF channel 33 from the Empire State Building. We are transmitting through the new master combiner system into the antenna heretofore used exclusively by WCBS-DT. (WCBS is also transmitting this way.) Here are a few things to know:
> 
> 
> 
> Andy Bater
> 
> Tribune Broadcasting/WPIX*



Thanks for the info Manatus, I wish they get out of channel 12 altogether, for a more than a year they're interfering my communications equipment.


----------



## anthonymoody




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Makanmata_
> *I think that Tivo will always have value added vis a vis any STB, due to the information service that they provide with it, some of which is due to patents nobody else can offer. I think that they have a lot of loyal customers, whom would gladly pay a few extra bucks over a SA or MOT offering, if it could capture HD and have digital input/output.*




I don't disagree with this, but that's distinct from what I'm saying. I'm saying that Scientific Atlanta, Motorola, Pioneer et al (i.e. the people who control the set top box market) have made the decision to go with other, cheaper alternatives for the UI and software. But it has nothing to do with TiVo "ceding" a market - they are out there busting their butts trying to get into STBs for cable the way they did with satellite STBs. But they're not getting those wins. The STB guys are freezing them out.


TM


----------



## dkan24

in midtown I see:


Your download speed : 2703320 bps, or 2639 kbps.

A 329.9 KB/sec transfer rate.

Your upload speed : 195407 bps, or 190 kbps.


this is after rebooting my modem. I usually a higher upload speed but this is the same thing I have seen for a year. I am eagerly awaiting the upgrade although I find that RAM is more important in how fast your surfing is. If your pc is fast, the overal experience is faster. I really want a higher upload speed.


----------



## ensyed

Is anyone else having problems accessing their recorded "List"? I unplug the receiver and I am able to access the recorded list again. This has been happening almost daily on both my 8000HD DVRs


Anyone know what could be causing this? thanks


----------



## Makanmata

It took a lot of persistence, but I am finally scheduled to receive an SA3250 with an active Firewire output.


The Firewire capability is important to me, as my TV has only 2 HDMI inputs, and one of which is disabled due to my installation of a cable card. I would like to put an upconverting DVD Player -- probably the Sony -- into the second HDMI. So, I'm effectively out of HDMI inputs, and I can't deal with the PQ of the component outputs on my present 3250.


The problem is that TWC claims that the Firwewire will not transmit analog signals, but only digital ones. Firstly, I am wondering if this is true, as they have told me all sorts of stuff to convince me not to get the STB. Secondly, I am wondering how many analog channels are there anyway, and what I would be giving up (although I suppose I can just switch to component to watch these anyway).


Thanks.


----------



## BigBlueBong

Is anyone else having problems accessing their recorded "List"? I unplug the receiver and I am able to access the recorded list again. This has been happening almost daily on both my 8000HD DVRs


Anyone know what could be causing this? thanks


___________________________________________________________

ensyed,


the only time i've had this problem was when my hard drive died......it was making a weird clicking noise and i couldn't access my "List" Had to get a new box......hopefully that's not your case, but it's the only instance i've had where that's occured.


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Makanmata_
> 
> The problem is that TWC claims that the Firwewire will not transmit analog signals, but only digital ones. Firstly, I am wondering if this is true, as they have told me all sorts of stuff to convince me not to get the STB. Secondly, I am wondering how many analog channels are there anyway, and what I would be giving up (although I suppose I can just switch to component to watch these anyway).



A few years back NYC TWC duplicated all its analog channels in the digital format, too. So with a digital converter you can tune them all as digital cable. Well, almost all. When I checked back then only a few locals (21, 31, maybe more) were switched analog, not digital. Accessing a converter's diagnostic mode lets you examine each channel's data/format. You can count analog channels by plugging the incoming cable (via a 1-GHz splitter as an option) into any NTSC tuner (set, VCR, etc.) and running a channel sweep. I counted about 100 earlier, with about 30 non-scrambled for direct viewing. TWC here recently dropped some analog channels to provide more HDTV bandwidth. -- John


----------



## timewaster

I have an unconfirmed report that the 8300HD is available in NYC.

A friend of mine just bought an HDTV and when the technician came over to install the non DVR box, he asked the technician if the 8300HD has been released in NYC. The technician told him they started releasing it and is available in limited supply.

I'm not sure how credible this guy is, but my friend said he seemed fairly knowledgable.


I still have a ton of stuff to watch on my 8000HD, so i probably won't be switching soon until I catch up with all my shows.


I'm not sure how good this info is, but might be worth checking out if you are in the mood to waste some time at the time warner store.


----------



## bigd86




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by timewaster_
> *I have an unconfirmed report that the 8300HD is available in NYC.
> 
> A friend of mine just bought an HDTV and when the technician came over to install the non DVR box, he asked the technician if the 8300HD has been released in NYC. The technician told him they started releasing it and is available in limited supply.
> 
> I'm not sure how credible this guy is, but my friend said he seemed fairly knowledgable.
> 
> 
> I still have a ton of stuff to watch on my 8000HD, so i probably won't be switching soon until I catch up with all my shows.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how good this info is, but might be worth checking out if you are in the mood to waste some time at the time warner store.*



Can this really be possible? I have a Sharp Aquos 37" supposidly being delivered today, and I was going up to Broadway and 219th to pick up an 8000HD-if they really have 8300HDs available, I will do my best to grab one-active DVI, better pix quality, hopefully not so flakey, etc. As soon as I get back form my TWC adventure, I will post and let you all know the sordid details!!!


----------



## anthonymoody

Whoa that's potentially exciting. It's frickin freezing but if I can find my way near 23rd street I'll stop in and ask...


TM


----------



## Makanmata

I don't think that the 8300 is available, but will be happy to hear that it is. I spoke only yesterday with the TWC employee in charge of special orders, Cable Cards, Firewire boxes, and such, and she told me specifically that the 8300 was not available, and she had no idea when it might be available other than that it was not imminent.


It is entirely possible that she was not telling me the truth, but if it is available, I don't know why she wouldn't tell me so.


----------



## bigd86

By now I think we all know that any information given to us by any employee of TWCNY has less than a 10% chance of having the least bit of accuracy-expecially whan it is equipment related. We can go to pick up a promised box, be told that it is not available-make a bit of a fuss-and it magically appears!!! Why they treat us like this-the most loyal, technical, and the most likely to inform the rest of the masses as to the goodies available, could one day fill a book of corporate failure-but for now, we have to deal with it. As soon as my new set arrives (along with invoice and manual to prove my HDTV worthiness), I will head uptown and see what is actually available. If anyone goes downtown to check their situation, I would sure be glad to hear the results.


----------



## jlee121212

Has anyone had a problem with a loud, sharp "break" sound occuring when you switch between some of the HD channels? I don't seem to have the problem when flipping thrugh the HD extra tier (ESPN, etc), but from channels 701-710, it occurs quite frequently.


I have a SA Explorer 3250HD and am using the optical audio out.


Thanks.


----------



## Paul Chiu

Same here, not just the optical outs either.



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jlee121212_
> *Has anyone had a problem with a loud, sharp "break" sound occuring when you switch between some of the HD channels? I don't seem to have the problem when flipping thrugh the HD extra tier (ESPN, etc), but from channels 701-710, it occurs quite frequently.
> 
> 
> I have a SA Explorer 3250HD and am using the optical audio out.
> 
> 
> Thanks.*


----------



## broadwayblue

does anyone know if the DVI and component outputs are supposed to be active at the same time on the 8300HD?


----------



## anthonymoody

The break sound you're hearing may be a result of the way your receiver or pre/pro handles the dolby digital bitstream being sent or in this case, not being sent. If the audio cutout b/t channel changes is long enough, the receiver may be losing lock on it. When the audio signal comes back (on the new channel), it may be a second or so before the receiver recognizes the stream as dolby digital. In that second, it passes the signal through as PCM and sounds like digital hash. My old Theta Casablanca (I) had this problem - very slow to lock onto DD streams. Just a thought.


TM


----------



## jlee121212

Thanks... very helpful. I guess from your description it is something that I have to live with.


----------



## kristcnj

I believe component and HDMI are both active on the 8300


----------



## anthonymoody

jlee,


Maybe, though Theta ultimately fixed it in subsequent upgrades. Whatever it is that 'recognizes' the bitstream they made much quicker. Maybe your equipment provider can be pestered into solving this too.


One cautionary note: one time the hash was so long, bad and loud that it fried a driver in one of my speakers. It only cost $100 to replace the driver but still...


TM


----------



## jlee121212

thanks again... I will look into it.


----------



## scott_bernstein

Along with my bill yesterday, I was surprised to get a good news/bad news flyer from Time Warner NYC:


Bad news - rates going up again.


Good news - a whole mess of new free on-demand channels (none of them High Definition, alas). This is what the list specifies:

1001 - Special Events

1002 - AOL Music On Demand

1003 - Kids On Demand

1004 - G4 Tech TV On Deman

1005 - Comedy Central On Demand

1006 - Food Network On Demand

1007 - DIY On Demand

1008 - HGTV On Demand

1009 - Golf On Demand

1010 - A&E On Demand

1011 - BBC America On Demand

1012 - CNN On Demand

1013 - Court TV On Demand


Says they are coming "Starting in January" (it doesn't indicate any specific date in January, though).


They do not indicate any new HD content coming for 2005 at all, specifically touting that they "offer the newst & most sought-after HDTV channels available at *no additional monthly cost*." And it describes the HDXtra package.


The new pricing scheme includes a new and (IMHO) questionable separate charge from the digital cable/DVR box called "Digital Navigator" ($3.00/household) that "Includes interactive P-I-P program guide, 46 channels of Music Choice, access to IN DEMAND PPV, On Demand programming, Digital International Packages, and Navigator Movie Packages". As if you could use the digital cable box without the "Navigator". Sounds like a slimy way to get $3.00 out of us each month....


Scott


----------



## Paul Chiu

That's great. 24/7 of iron chef with Food Channel on demand.


----------



## LL3HD

So now I'm dumbfounded. The solution that I presented recently regarding- trying to watch a program from the beginning while it's recording- has failed me.


My solution was to clear both tuners by shutting off the box. This solution has worked before but last night I had to wait for the show, or the recording, to be completed before I could watch it from the beginning. I was going to try Anthony's solution, which I'm sure would work. His suggestion was- stopping the recording and restarting the recording and watching it as two recordings. I didn't do this because I was too preoccupied trying to figure out why my solution worked before but not now.


I guess Anthony's solution is the only way. It really is frustrating. These boxes seem to be possessed. It will function perfectly one day and the next day everything is ass backwards.


On another unrelated (or maybe related) problem.

A while back there were discussions here regarding the channel changing malfunction. Sometimes when the channel is entered the channel changes as it should. Other times, when the pathetic box has an urge to spit out pea soup, the channel does not change. The select button has to be pressed.


Someone here had a fix for this. I don't remember who but I believe they said that pressing random buttons solves the problem, or, pressing random buttons actually causes this problem. Anyone know the secret code? I know whenever my box is acting up, (as in the playing from the beginning problem mentioned above), I could bet the farm that if I try and change the channelI'll have to press select. I wonder if there is any correlation?


Larry


----------



## anthonymoody

Strange Larry - my wife and I have adopted your measure successfully the last few days. But it doesn't at all surprise me that the box flaked - again! Argh when will they get this right? BTW our box also has the problem whereby sometimes you need to hit select and sometimes not...


Re: those On Demand channels...argh!!! As a stockholder in SeaChange Intl (NASD: SEAC) i'm happy that they're doing this. Plus I've gotten oddly hooked on all those renovation shows on HGTV. However, as an HD fan this pisses me off so long as there are HD channels we don't currently get...


TM


----------



## shiffy




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jlee121212_
> *Has anyone had a problem with a loud, sharp "break" sound occuring when you switch between some of the HD channels? I don't seem to have the problem when flipping thrugh the HD extra tier (ESPN, etc), but from channels 701-710, it occurs quite frequently.
> 
> 
> I have a SA Explorer 3250HD and am using the optical audio out.
> 
> 
> Thanks.*



Do the breaks coincide with changes from channels that broadcast in 720p to channels that broadcast in 1080i? With the 8000HD I've got and my tv, I find that there is a noisy delay - both audio and video - when switching between HD channels with different outputs (e.g., nbc to fox). Switching the 8000HD's output to either 720p or 1080i (instead of having both outputs enabled all the time) eliminates this problem for me. I'm not sure if this is causing your problem, but you might try fooling with these settings (if they are available on the 3250HD)


Steve


----------



## dizwip

Hi all,


I'm a newbie to this thread and picked up an SA-8000 about a month ago. I can assure everyone that my experience with TWC is as annoying as ever. Regarding the box itself, I spoke with a supervisor who told me that the problems with this box have been rectified but when I got it home, my DVR list was not accessible. Rebooting fixed it in the short term, and then it would not record again. A supervisor on the phone told me that you can't record PPV events, which is a lie and when I called him on this he said nothing. Now, I have to reboot the box on a daily basis, which I often don't do, to get the thing to work. Great.


I am running strictly component and have an outstanding picture on HD and some digital broadcasts, but most SD runs from poor to just below average. Any suggestions?


Also on the box settings, I have fiddled with the formats and find if I select 1080 only, this seems to produce the best PQ and I am able to change channels much faster. Is this the reccomended way to go?


Lastly, I have the total package and just wanted to make sure the only HD channels are 701-725. Am I missing anything?


Thank you in advance and I hope this is not a terribly redundant post. I did my best to search back a bit.


Dino


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dizwip_
> *
> 
> ...picked up an SA-8000 about a month ago....Now, I have to reboot the box on a daily basis, which I often don't do, to get the thing to work. Great.
> *



Hey Big Dave,


I have had similar problems. Seems like the life expectancy on the DVR is about a month. Sounds like yours is ready for the dumpster. Have them replace it. I know that isn't the best answer but I would not keep any box that requires a daily re boot. My experience (I'm on my third) suggests that these boxes do not heal, they just get worse.


Happy and healthy Holiday to all!


Larry


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dizwip_
> *
> 
> I am running strictly component and have an outstanding picture on HD and some digital broadcasts, but most SD runs from poor to just below average. Any suggestions?*



Thanks for the information. Try S-video or other video outputs if you're only using YPbPr. Unfortunately, until SA8300HDs arrive, getting S-video out with a 8000HD apparently requires manual STB switching (see various threads/posts). If your display has a 480p-only mode (no scaling), try that, too with the same 8000HD setting.


> *Quote:*
> *
> 
> 
> Also on the box settings, I have fiddled with the formats and find if I select 1080 only, this seems to produce the best PQ and I am able to change channels much faster. Is this the reccomended way to go?*


*
*If you're using only 1080i and YPbPr, many 480i sources suffer since they lack the quality for such upscaling--especially with a mass-produced, low-priced STB circuit. Some displays present too-fuzzy, poor-contrast images from such upscaling. Enabled 1080i and 480p with my CRT-based RTPV and endure the long format-switching pauses; my set loses sync with a 480i YPbPr input.


Lots of 'soft-image' HD complaints about the SA8000HD, depending on the cable system. Using HDNet's Tuesday 8 am test patterns, which records easily for freeze-frame display, I measured only 890 lines horizontal resolution (full width) with the 8000HD. That's not even the limiting resolution of 720p HD, so it seems the 8000HD isn't delivering quality HDTV. But since it looks better than SD it's apparently easy to mask the 8000HD's problems. As discussed in the HD recorder forum (see TWC 8000HD, Passport system threads), it may be a 8000HD firmware problem in NYC. Someone else posted a nearly identical reading to mine.


BTW, with a TWC 3100HD converter I measure 1290 lines of resolution, and with a RCN Cable 6208 converter 1335 lines from HDNet's pattern. -- John


----------



## kristcnj

John, the soft picture thing kills me. So irritated that I have HDTV and I'm not reaping the full benefit. I'm not returning the 8000 because I do enjoy having a DVR. However, I do have the HDMI cable waiting for the day the 8300 is released...


Let's put it this way, I had the 3100 and the images were awesome. I'd watch the nature channel just to be wowed. Now, with the 8000 I don't watch those channels...


----------



## shyguy3763

I just received my SA8000HD yesterday and I noticed that the picture on my new TV is very dark but not when I view DVD's.I was wondering if any adjustments needed to be made to the settings within the box? Can anyone help me out?


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by shyguy3763_
> *I just received my SA8000HD yesterday and I noticed that the picture on my new TV is very dark but not when I view DVD's.I was wondering if any adjustments needed to be made to the settings within the box? Can anyone help me out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Shyguy --


The 8000HD's limited features don't include any that allow fine-tuning of picture quality. You could, of course, simply have an demon-possessed box (there are many of those), or you may need to adjust/calibrate the input on your TV to which you have the 8000HD connected to produce a quality picture. In my own setup, for example, my TV's DVI input has been professionally adjusted for use with my OTA tuner and DVD player, and its component inputs for a TWC STB.


----------



## thoomin

Anyone notice that when Fox displays their self-promotion thing about how they broadcast in the finest 720p standard and Dolby 5.1, they do it in a 4:3 window? Hmmm...call me crazy, but wouldn't you brag in widescreen?


----------



## Paul Chiu

Fox has been bragging about their stupid finest in high definition standard for nearly a year now. Until their video is as good as Discover-HD, Fox is not telling the truth.





> Quote:
> _Originally posted by thoomin_
> *Anyone notice that when Fox displays their self-promotion thing about how they broadcast in the finest 720p standard and Dolby 5.1, they do it in a 4:3 window? Hmmm...call me crazy, but wouldn't you brag in widescreen?*


----------



## hphase

While Fox has been crowing about their video for several years, they have only been providing HD in large quantities since this past October.


Changing gears, has anyone noticed that the commercials on today's NY Jets game on WCBS-DT are a lot louder than the game? I've had to turn on the "heavy" loudness compresion to make them sound the same (and that can't be good.)


----------



## curls

Hope I'm not beating a dead horse but anyone know if DVI is coming for the SA8000?


Just bought a LCD and noticed a very annoying green bar that slowly scrolls up the screen. At first I thought the LCD was the issue but then I connected it to my SA3250 and the picture is just great. I hope I dont have to switch boxes. what a pain this is becoming.


----------



## randymac88

So, last night after returning from a few days up north for the holidays, I noticed that my 8000HD was making some strange ticking noises, almost as if it was writing data. It did not stop. It never stopped, even when the box was not recording anything. It sounds like the noise that your hard-drive makes when its accessing a program or other data/information.


I live in a studio, so when I went to sleep I had to unplug the damn thing because it got so annoying. Anyone know what this is? This is my first box (one of the first in Manhattan to be released), and from what I read, I've been fortunate to have had such a trouble-free experience.


Has anyone else experienced this? Will it go away, or should I abandon ship and pick up a new box on 23rd?


----------



## LL3HD

I am also interested to know if this noise is normal.


I have the exact same sounds that you've described on my current SA 8000 HD DVR and my previous one, straight out of the box.

This is my third. I don't remember hearing any noises on my first box but that doesn't mean it was quiet.


I've become used to the digital chatter gurgling beneath my TV --

but if some of these units are quiet,

then maybe there is a correlation between the noises and the malfunctions.


Larry


----------



## kristcnj

After having DVR for two months without any real problem, besides the annoyingly soft picture, the box nearly died this weekend. "Cannot access list" was the error i was getting with ability to playback or record. If you try to access the list more than once, the system hangs.


8300 this week, anybody know???


----------



## curls

I'm getting the same noise from my 8000HD. The combo of bad picture and noise forced me to move it from my bedroom to my living room. Was getting hard to sleep. Since this is a DVR and is constantly recording, I dont think there is anything to do. It is not for people who want slience.


----------



## Makanmata

The more people complain to TWC and demand replacements, the quicker they will be to introduce the 8300.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by kristcnj_
> *After having DVR for two months without any real problem, besides the annoyingly soft picture, the box nearly died this weekend. "Cannot access list" was the error i was getting with ability to playback or record. If you try to access the list more than once, the system hangs.
> 
> 
> 8300 this week, anybody know???*



This is a relatively common problem. If a "soft" reboot (i.e. hold down the power button until it says "boot" and reboots) doesn't make it go away, the hard reboot likely will. To "hard" reboot, just pull out the power plug.


Note that there is a thread on this site just for Time Warner SA8000HD box users (in addition to the explorer_8000 group on Yahoo groups), that might be a better location for posts like this.


Scott


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by randymac88_
> *So, last night after returning from a few days up north for the holidays, I noticed that my 8000HD was making some strange ticking noises, almost as if it was writing data. It did not stop. It never stopped, even when the box was not recording anything. It sounds like the noise that your hard-drive makes when its accessing a program or other data/information.
> 
> 
> I live in a studio, so when I went to sleep I had to unplug the damn thing because it got so annoying. Anyone know what this is? This is my first box (one of the first in Manhattan to be released), and from what I read, I've been fortunate to have had such a trouble-free experience.
> 
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this? Will it go away, or should I abandon ship and pick up a new box on 23rd?*




I think all of the 8000HDs make this (admittedly somewhat sleight) noise. Note that it is ALWAYS recording whether you have programmed it to or not. Note that you can turn your box on, and rewind back to the beginning of the buffer for whatever channel you're currently tuned to -- which might be the last channel you were watching, or a channel that you recently viewed something on.


In fact, even when it's off, it's constantly recording *2* channels -- the one that EACH tuner is tuned to. To verify this, you can press the "swap" button at any time to see what the 2nd tuner is recording, and that can be rewound to the beginning of its buffer as well.


Scott


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by scott_bernstein_
> *
> 
> 1001 - Special Events
> 
> 1002 - AOL Music On Demand
> 
> 1003 - Kids On Demand
> 
> 1004 - G4 Tech TV On Deman
> 
> 1005 - Comedy Central On Demand
> 
> 1006 - Food Network On Demand
> 
> 1007 - DIY On Demand
> 
> 1008 - HGTV On Demand
> 
> 1009 - Golf On Demand
> 
> 1010 - A&E On Demand
> 
> 1011 - BBC America On Demand
> 
> 1012 - CNN On Demand
> 
> 1013 - Court TV On Demand
> *



Interestingly enough, I was fooling around in the Diagnostic mode this weekend, and sure enough most of these channels are already up and working (and even delivering some on-demand content) this weekend. For those enterprising individuals, you can go into the diagnostic mode & check them out yourself (at your own risk, of course ;-) ).....


I verfied AOL Music, Kids On Demand, G4, Comedy Central, Food Netwrok, DIY (I think), HGTV (I think), CNN, and Court TV. The others were not yet operational. There is not a whole lot of content there yet, but there is *some*.


Scott


----------



## NetComrade

Apologies if posting in the wrong forum.. (please redirect me, if so, this is my first post)


Brief History:

I've recently got a home theatre system as a gift, and as a result decided to upgrade my 6yr old 20 inch TV, to something better and bigger. After doing some research, went ahead and bought Samsung 27" HDTV (TX-P2775HD) @ circuit city (got a decent deal too--$599). Decided not to go for widescreen for now (nor didn't have the dough for a flat screen). Anyway, HDTV warranted a cable upgrade from DTV to HDTV Cable Box, so I now have the 3510HD box.


Problem Descriptions:

Problem 1:

When connected through Component Cables to the TV, the TV has trouble recognizing signals. E.g., when box set to tv-type: 4:3:, 16:9-letterbox, the TV stretches the letterbox up and down. Additionally, the guide doesn't fit the entire TV, and is 'squeezed' (having 2 'gray TV lanes' on each side). The problem(s) seems to go away when switching to the antenna connection, but the quality of the picture is not there anymore on antenna connection. (the clarity of picture on component connection is far superior).


Possible solution to 1:

Right now I plan to replace the cables that came with TWC box, with cables from Radio Shack, however I don't plan on going crazy with cables. The TV also has a DVI input, so is the cable box, I might try that as well.


Problem 2:

I am not sure if this the the quality of the signal, or the quality of the Box, or the quality of TV, but while watching TV i frequently get a lot of digital 'noise' (not sure what the proper term is), the kind of noise I don't recall seeing (at least in such frequency) on the old DTV cable box. Basically (seems to happen most frequently on fast movements on screen), it seems like there isn't enough bandwidtch for the picture to refresh, and the pixels enlarge into noticeable squares of maybe a dozen or more pixels on each side. How can I fix this problem?


Lastly, the box somehow gave me access to all the premium channels (I only used to have HBO prior to it), and I have no idea how long it'll last, but I'd prefer not to replace it, so would prefer to try work with this one, if at all possible.


Thanks for any advice or pointers,


Andrey


----------



## BigBlueBong

Andrey/Netcomrade


Since I'm sure most people don't want to answer these types of questions i'll ablige since i'm not busy...


To get rid of the bars on the you have to adjust your viewing mode.....hit settings, then A for more settings....you then set your TV type to 4:3, and your viewing mode to letterbox 16:9. You can also do this by pressing the pound key or the video source button on your remote to adjust the viewing mode. This works on the 8000HD, but i'm not so sure on the 3510.


The blocks you see are artifacts caused by crappy reception, screen quality or hookup, sometimes an upgrade to your signal stregnth which you have to call twc to fix. It's also probably since your watching standard definition tv...you should see no artifacts at all on hd channels. sometimes a hard boot will help as well.


it also sounds like your getting your new subscriber free movie channels...if you upgrade service you will receive these sometimes as well. It could last 30-90 days, but don't think you're getting anything for free.....that'll never happen.....


----------



## NetComrade

BigBlue:


The settings you mentioned are already set (4:3 for type of TV, and letterbox for 16:9), the problem is, they don't seem to work properly when connected via component cables, but with antenna connection they work perfectly, except that the picture comes out to be pretty bad quality (as compared to component). Which surprises me a bit, since I recall reading about how coax connections have really great bandwidth.. maybe that was because it was talking about 10+ year old networking technology.


As for reception, I'll try upgrading the cable, and will give a call to TWC too. I am seeing the 'blocks' on HDTV as well as DTV.


Too bad I won't be getting 'free' stuff forever







, for 80$ a month I feel I should be getting more anyway (for net, i use DSL, and for phone, i don't make more then 20 calls a month anyway)


Thanks


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by NetComrade_
> *BigBlue:
> 
> 
> The settings you mentioned are already set (4:3 for type of TV, and letterbox for 16:9), the problem is, they don't seem to work properly when connected via component cables, but with antenna connection they work perfectly, except that the picture comes out to be pretty bad quality (as compared to component). Which surprises me a bit, since I recall reading about how coax connections have really great bandwidth.. maybe that was because it was talking about 10+ year old networking technology.
> 
> 
> As for reception, I'll try upgrading the cable, and will give a call to TWC too. I am seeing the 'blocks' on HDTV as well as DTV.
> 
> 
> Too bad I won't be getting 'free' stuff forever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , for 80$ a month I feel I should be getting more anyway (for net, i use DSL, and for phone, i don't make more then 20 calls a month anyway)
> 
> 
> Thanks*



It sounds like you've configured the STB box correctly, but I suspect that you need to adjust the TV itself to accept the kind of signal it's receiving from the box. The STB's antenna-out jack is not capable of transmitting a HD signal. The only HD-capable outputs are component and DVI. You may be having a signal strength problem, as suggested earlier. You may also be suffering problems because of the poor quality of the TWC-supplied component cable. Because they carry analog signals, component cables are highly susceptible to electrical interference. Buying a well-shielded (and the shortest possible) component cable is a wise investment.


----------



## BigBlueBong

Mantus is probably right....sounds like you need to adjust your aspect ratios on your tv to get rid of the bars.....also i've noticed that the box will sometimes switch back to a different viewing mode...you may want to check that it was accepted by the box or just cycle through the different modes w/ the video source/# button.......


----------



## NetComrade

BigBlue/Mantus:


The TV has basically two settings: 'standard' (4:3) and letterbox (16:9). I have it set at 4:3. The regular channels are finem including the guide. The HDTV channels are screwed up though

a) instead of letterbox, i get a 'stretched' vertically letterbox

b) the guide becomes 'squeezed'

The question is then, is it the cable box that's sending the signal wrong, or the TV not accepting the signal right.


I can fix the 'vertical stretch' by adjusting TV to 16:9, but that's probably not how it's supposed to work, in addition, the guide will become double squeezed, vertically and horizontally... Anyway, seems like I have to try swapping the cables and try to call TWC to 'upgrade' the signal, before further guessing.


thanks.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by NetComrade_
> *BigBlue/Mantus:
> 
> 
> The TV has basically two settings: 'standard' (4:3) and letterbox (16:9). I have it set at 4:3. The regular channels are finem including the guide. The HDTV channels are screwed up though
> 
> a) instead of letterbox, i get a 'stretched' vertically letterbox
> 
> b) the guide becomes 'squeezed'
> 
> The question is then, is it the cable box that's sending the signal wrong, or the TV not accepting the signal right.
> 
> 
> I can fix the 'vertical stretch' by adjusting TV to 16:9, but that's probably not how it's supposed to work, in addition, the guide will become double squeezed, vertically and horizontally... Anyway, seems like I have to try swapping the cables and try to call TWC to 'upgrade' the signal, before further guessing.
> 
> 
> thanks.*



You might repost your question in the HDTV Direct-View (CRT) forum ( HERE ). Also did you mean "Sony" instead of "Samsung" when identifying your TV's manufacturer? I ask because I tried finding its manual online, and the only TV I could find with your model number is a Sony. Also, though it probably has nothing to do with your problem, you should verify that the STB's selected output formats match those which your TV can accept.


----------



## NetComrade

Ooops.. I am sorry.. I have considered the Sony, and accidentally posted the sony's model # here. The model # of the samsung is TX-P2775HD. I generally don't like Sony's, but the model above had 'rave' reviews everywhere I could find, especially when talking about displaying regular TV channels. I generally don't like Sony's, b/c at some point I had the non-pleasure working in an electronics store, and the majority of TVs returned has been SONY, maybe b/c the majority sold was SONY.. but I also don't like Sony for making their own technology, and never allowing anyone else in on it (e.g. Memory Sticks, etc). In the end, my wife said the Samsung was prettier







Sony has a huge footprint too.


What does STB stand for? You mean 'outputs' like 480i, 480p, 720i, 720p, 1080i? I tried playing with those; that didn't help.. I should read the TV manual though. What formats does TWC broadcast in? From my understanding the standard TV should be 480i, and HDTV should be 720p, those are the ones I have checked (maybe 1080i too, but as I mentioned earlier, playing with outputs didn't help)...


Just briefly looked through the manual, it doesn't seem what the TV supports, but in the section for connecting digital cable it mentions 480p, 720p, 1080i.


----------



## broadwayblue

STB = Set Top Box (Cable Box)


----------



## tmarman

I picked up the 8000HD unit today - what an improvement over the 3100HD I had previously. I particularly like the fact that I no longer have to change inputs depending on whether I'm watching HDTV or not - and of course HD DVR is nice.


Curiously, I now seem to be getting ALL the channels (including all foreign channels, all of Starz!, Cinemax, Showtime, Encore, etc) which I don't subscribe to. I added the HDExtra package (15/mo for that and the HD DVR), but nothing else.


Is this normal with a new unit? Are they running some promotion I don't know about?


----------



## John Mason

tmarman,

That all-channel tuning usually doesn't last long, after your registered channels kick in.


Glad you're enjoying your 8000HD. I kept my 3100HD when getting a 8000HD and find the 3100HD delivers significantly better resolution than the 8000HD. In fact, because NYC TWC apparently can't provide the right firmware driver for the 8000HD's ATI output video chip, I only measured 890 lines (full width) . That's the source of numerous 8000HD 'soft image' reports. If you get the special HD tier with HDNet you could record the test patterns next Tuesday (see linked thread) and make your own measurements. 890 lines is less than the limiting resolution of 720p, so with good-quality 1080i programs there's a huge drop in delivered (for 8000HDs) resolvable detail . With my setup the 3100HD, despite its slightly 'fogged' images, delivers much crisper images, and a 6208 DVR from RCN Cable provides still-better HD images. -- John


----------



## NetComrade

tmarman,

all-channels lasted about 5 days for me


----------



## Makanmata




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by John Mason_
> *tmarman,
> 
> a 6208 DVR from RCN Cable provides still-better HD images. -- John*



What sort of HD and HDDVR is RCN offering at the moment. Is it worth considering a switch?


----------



## DjPiLL

Woodside & Flushing (Kissena) locations are CLOSING !!!



I just went to Woodside today to swap out my 8000HD for another (damm box died yesterday - third one now).


There was a big sign on the door saying "We're MOVING!". Guess what.... they are opening up a new location INSIDE the QUEENS CENTER MALL (I guess somewhere in the new space). They will be closing down *both* the Woodside and Flushing locations.


At first I thought they were only closing down the Woodside location which pissed me off enough.... but the CSR inside told me that Kissena is also closing.


My god that new place in Queens Center is going to be a ZOO. There is no parking over there (only paid parking)... and I am sure it will be a major madhouse.


God this sucks. The sign said the new location would open Mid-January.


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Makanmata_
> *What sort of HD and HDDVR is RCN offering at the moment. Is it worth considering a switch?*



RCN has Starz and Cinemax HD that NYC TWC doesn't. NYC TWC has 2 INHDs and TNT HD that RCN doesn't. RCN lacks some of the DTV (non-HD) SDs, such as ABC News and NBC Weather, that NYC TWC has.


RCN has the DCT6208 HD DVR, which delivers at least 1335 lines of resolvable horizontal resolution (on my set) compared to NYC TWC's 8000HD's terrible ~890 lines maximum. RCN might now have the newer 2-tuner DVRs; haven't checked.


Most of RCN's SD channels are analog and noisier/poorer quality than NYC TWC's all-digital lineup. Haven't compared prices but they're on the websites. I've canceled all of my RCN HD except for Starz and Max, after adding everything offered earlier this year. Don't plan to switch completely. -- John


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DjPiLL_
> *Woodside & Flushing (Kissena) locations are CLOSING !!!
> 
> 
> 
> the CSR inside told me that Kissena is also closing.
> 
> 
> ...Queens Center is going to be a ZOO. There is no parking over there (only paid parking)... and I am sure it will be a major madhouse.
> 
> 
> God this sucks. The sign said the new location would open Mid-January.*



Thanks for the crummy news.


Queens Center, ugh! Haven't been in that hole for over 20 years.


I'm surprised they're moving it there, knowing Time Warner's great customer support. I figured they'd outsource it to Toronto. I could see it now, "I'll be back soon dear, I'm going to swap out my DVR, did you see my passport?"


Larry


----------



## shk718




> _Originally posted by LL3HD_
> *Hey Big Dave,
> 
> 
> I have had similar problems. Seems like the life expectancy on the DVR is about a month. Sounds like yours is ready for the dumpster. Have them replace it. I know that isn't the best answer but I would not keep any box that requires a daily re boot. My experience (I'm on my third) suggests that these boxes do not heal, they just get worse.
> 
> 
> Happy and healthy Holiday to all!
> 
> 
> Larry* [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> i think the problem with the boxes is that they don't have fans. i think the circuits overheat over time and start to fail. i'm on my second box already.


----------



## rgrossman

Yes, keep them away from heat-generating components, and give them plenty of ventilation. I've done this, and have had no failures with my 8000SD in the year-plus I've had it.


----------



## DjPiLL

I had no issues with my 8000SD as well when I had it. But the HD version of the box is just bad.


----------



## LisaM

Has there been any word about the 8300?


----------



## EricScott

Was at a friend's place down in FL this past weekend and he had an 8300HD from Adelphia. The box has a really nice looking exterior - makes me even more anxious to get this thing.


Agree that the 8000HD is far less stable than my 8000SD used to be, but overall I've been lucky with the 8000HD - still on my first box.


----------



## twcinsider

It sucks for you but for the most part is good for TWC and most of our other 400k subs in Queens. The Woodside location is out of the way for most people and only reachable by car. The Flushing location is convenient only for those living in the area. Queens Center is a centrally located location right off the LIE and right outside the subway. Since the mall generates lots of traffic with the expansion, it's an opportunity for us to sign new customers.




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DjPiLL_
> *Woodside & Flushing (Kissena) locations are CLOSING !!!
> 
> 
> 
> I just went to Woodside today to swap out my 8000HD for another (damm box died yesterday - third one now).
> 
> 
> There was a big sign on the door saying "We're MOVING!". Guess what.... they are opening up a new location INSIDE the QUEENS CENTER MALL (I guess somewhere in the new space). They will be closing down *both* the Woodside and Flushing locations.
> 
> 
> At first I thought they were only closing down the Woodside location which pissed me off enough.... but the CSR inside told me that Kissena is also closing.
> 
> 
> My god that new place in Queens Center is going to be a ZOO. There is no parking over there (only paid parking)... and I am sure it will be a major madhouse.
> 
> 
> God this sucks. The sign said the new location would open Mid-January.*


----------



## twcinsider

the more you complain, the more TWC will try to work out problems with existing equipment than introduce new ones



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Makanmata_
> *The more people complain to TWC and demand replacements, the quicker they will be to introduce the 8300.*


----------



## twcinsider

John, that is correct. All local and PEG, shopping, and UHF locals, NY-1 will remain in analog. NY1 & 2-13 locals are digitized but will always still be available in analog format for TV w/o STB and subs still using analog boxes. The digitized 2-13 eliminates a lot of the ghosting problems experienced in N & S Manhattan and in the Western Queens (Formerly ACQ) area since the networks are broadcast on the proper channel. Other parts of Queens and in Western Brooklyn (Formerly BQ) most network channels are shifted by 10 (WCBS on 12, WNBC on 14, etc) All the former metrochoice channels have been converted to digital as I reported here months ago. That let us reclaim bandwith that is being used for the recently launched HDTV channels that take 2-3 analog channels. Some of the bandwith will be used for FOD and rest reserved for future use




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by John Mason_
> *A few years back NYC TWC duplicated all its analog channels in the digital format, too. So with a digital converter you can tune them all as digital cable. Well, almost all. When I checked back then only a few locals (21, 31, maybe more) were switched analog, not digital. Accessing a converter's diagnostic mode lets you examine each channel's data/format. You can count analog channels by plugging the incoming cable (via a 1-GHz splitter as an option) into any NTSC tuner (set, VCR, etc.) and running a channel sweep. I counted about 100 earlier, with about 30 non-scrambled for direct viewing. TWC here recently dropped some analog channels to provide more HDTV bandwidth. -- John*


----------



## twcinsider

Scott,


sorry you are wrong. The digital box CAN not have the navigator. You will not see the PIP guide and when you scan channels you will only see channel number and ID on screen as opposed to channel number, logo, and program information










The new pricing scheme includes a new and (IMHO) questionable separate charge from the digital cable/DVR box called "Digital Navigator" ($3.00/household) that "Includes interactive P-I-P program guide, 46 channels of Music Choice, access to IN DEMAND PPV, On Demand programming, Digital International Packages, and Navigator Movie Packages". As if you could use the digital cable box without the "Navigator". Sounds like a slimy way to get $3.00 out of us each month....


Scott [/b][/quote]


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by twcinsider_
> *John, that is correct. All local and PEG, shopping, and UHF locals, NY-1 will remain in analog. NY1 & 2-13 locals are digitized but will always still be available in analog format for TV w/o STB and subs still using analog boxes. The digitized 2-13 eliminates a lot of the ghosting problems experienced in N & S Manhattan and in the Western Queens (Formerly ACQ) area since the networks are broadcast on the proper channel. Other parts of Queens and in Western Brooklyn (Formerly BQ) most network channels are shifted by 10 (WCBS on 12, WNBC on 14, etc) All the former metrochoice channels have been converted to digital as I reported here months ago. That let us reclaim bandwith that is being used for the recently launched HDTV channels that take 2-3 analog channels. Some of the bandwith will be used for FOD and rest reserved for future use*



Appreciate all the New Year details, twcinsider. Thanks.


Your earlier comment that TWC, with 8000HD complaints, will only try to iron out the problems rather than introducing the 8300HD is a bit worrying, though. Would you agree with vegggas's conclusion (in the HD recorders forum) that the likely 'soft HD images' problem with 8000HDs is the wrong firmware drivers for the ATI video-output chip? He believes some cable companies can't provide the right drivers if there is non-Scientific-Atlanta hardware within their systems, such as Pace 550s(?) on Staten Island (a separate hub).


Seems to me, since I only measure ~890 resolvable lines horizontal resolution with my 8000HD, as have others, that I'm barely getting HD from the 8000HD. (Measuring ~1290 lines with my SA3100HD, and ~1335 lines with my RCN Cable DCT6208 HD DVR. Thanks. -- John


----------



## drew138

John, I'm a believer that the SA8000HD is only resolving


----------



## Manatus

A sign that we may be closer to having the 8300HD available in NYC appeared earlier today in the Yahoo Groups SA8000 forum in the form of the first report that I've seen of the deployment of the 8300HD with the Passport OS, in that case in Charlotte, NC. That report ("Runs great

and even better than my 8000HD did") can be found HERE (I don't know if the link will work without a Yahoo Groups ID and password).


----------



## jcc

Some people including one in Texas and Long Island are using it already...

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=489919


----------



## DjPiLL

Cablevision just started their DVD rollouts. Since they just launched it... I believe they are only using 8300HD models (no 8000s). This would explain the LI person having it.


----------



## BigBlueBong

Hey,


After spending a few hours on hold this weekend, and restarting my box dozens of times I am still missing my Fox HD channel. I was missing all my local HD programming, but most have seemed to return. This is the second or third time this has happened and now i have a tech coming out this weekend....again!! Has anyone else had this problem and what was done to fix it?


Hopefully they'll upgrade my cables b/c it would seem that i'm not getting enough bandwidth. right?


----------



## cinemagotham

So I'm very behind in the world of HD. I just noticed that TWCNYC added HDNet and other HD channels a few days ago! It's unbelievable that you have to pay a premium for those channels. Aren't they standard everywhere else? Are they worth it? How much is it? I can't find the info on their stupid website.


ETA: Just found it. $9. Feh. Is it really worth it? I can't afford that right now anyway.


----------



## marcos_p

I will upgrade to the HD tier as soon as TWC NYC deploys the 8300HD STB. Why pay more for sub-standard HiDef picture quality?


----------



## DJ Frustration

I agree marcos_p.


----------



## kristcnj

I would do the same but I already got suckered into getting the 8000. Having seen HD with a good box and with the 8000, there's no comparison. I caught the first few games of the NFL season in true HD and the resolution on the 8000 is terrible. I don't want to go back twice for the old box and then again for the 8300, but I have the HDMI cable ready to go when they launch the 8300. I called last week and the CSR said she had to replace hers 4 times. Doesn't that tell you something TWC??? She acted like it was fine, which it was for her since she has to go there anyway. Can a brother get an 8300 sometime soon????


----------



## drew138

Does anyone have the new on-demand channels that were supposedly being added in january? I do not have them. I haven't re-booted my box, however, I didn't have to do this to get other new channels. Just wondering.


This may be the year of backing off my cable services this year. I'm having trouble stomaching the 165.00 bill each month just on sheer principle. Anyone else having similar thoughts?


Drew


----------



## pciav




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drew138_
> *Does anyone have the new on-demand channels that were supposedly being added in january? I do not have them. I haven't re-booted my box, however, I didn't have to do this to get other new channels. Just wondering.
> 
> 
> This may be the year of backing off my cable services this year. I'm having trouble stomaching the 165.00 bill each month just on sheer principle. Anyone else having similar thoughts?
> 
> 
> Drew*



Didn't even check to see if they are there as I have no interest in them. I wonder if we could've had UPN-HD, WB-HD, even HD-PayPer View or something else HD instead of wasting badwidth on these useless VOD services.


I am thinking of backing off also and it is not solely based on the cost. I have the It's All Here Package with two 8000HD DVR's and One Pioneer 3510HD inlcuding the HD Pack plus Roadrunner. My January bill was $174 and with the new rates I am not sure what it will be. My problem is I find that 99% of my viewing takes place on channels 701 and above. I find myself watching almost no SDTV anymore. I am considering dropping all movie channels except HBO & SHO until others are made available in HD.


With Direct TV launching new Sats for the purpose of adding more HD including Locals and with speculation that Voom may be spun off with likely buyers either Dish Network or Direct TV, I am keeping my options open for the coming year.


Been busy and was away for the Holidays... Happy belated New Year to everyone.


----------



## nbuubu

I'm of the same mind. I spend about 145 and can only partially justify it by knowing that that includes high speed internet access. Now that I've got HD though, there's really only about 10 channels I watch ... the only SD one being Sci-Fi. Just knowing I'm paying for all those multiple HBO and Showtime channels which are now essentially unwatchable in P&S SD, kind of burns.


And I'm really sick of the crappy 8000HD. Every time I call TWC the CSRs seem well aware of the hatred that exists for this unit. Whether that will translate to something better is unlikely.


----------



## pdroth

There's a post on the Yahoo forum Explorer_8000 that as of 2 weeks ago the 8300HD is in testing and should be released in another 4-8 weeks. I can't speak of the source except that he usually has provided accurate information in the past.


Also, another post says that the new On-Demand channels were made available this morning, but I have not confirmed that either.


----------



## Makanmata

I can entirely understand the discontent above, but think that your happiness is likely principally the result of the crappy and (probably) inherently defective SA8000. The solution mught just be to get rid of that POS.


There is no reason why SD should be unwatchable, as the signal coming out of your wall should be very viewable. The problem is what happens to that signal once it gets into your house. You want your cable equipment to be messing with it as little as possible before it gets to the display.


I have a 3250, but also have a direct cable card connection. I almost never use the 3250 because the signal out of the Cable Card is so much better, being a direct, digital, uncompressed, unscaled signal. Not only is HD perfect, but SD over the digital channels can be nearly as good. Movies on non-HD Starz, HBO, SHOW, and other premium movie channels for example, remain almost perfectly filmlike, and give a far better viewing experience than my old 34" 4:3 CRT set.


Therefore, if your set has a Cable Card, 1394, or DVI-in, that is really the way to go. Unfortunately, you will lose your quasi-HD DVR functionality, but the trade off is well worth it. Complain loudly to TWC and your local cable franchise regulators that TWC is not meeting their commitment to provide state of the art equipment. I question whether the quasi-HD design of the SA8000 even complies with FCC requirements that operators have an HD DVR available for their customers.


----------



## Goanna

Here is my experiance with TWC NYC (Staten Island). They have been giving me the run around and just pissing me off in general the last few weeks. I cant get anywhere with them on the phone, so I contacted them by email. I figured since on the phone, they rush me off and dont answer anything, that an email might be better, as I can put all my questions down and go into detail.


I wrote up a nice letter, went into detail about what has been happening, and what I want. I also included the fact that I might switch to satelitte. Here is a copy of my message. If you read my email, it will address the problem I am having with them.



> Quote:
> I have recently upgraded my standard digital cable to include high definition service. I have the Explorer 8000HD DVR Box, which I am really not happy with. The software is buggy, more then half the features it has are not activated, it cannot output High Definition and Standard Definition Simultaneously, so I have to go into the menu and switch it myself every time I switch between an HD and an SD Channel. Even when doing that, the SD output quality is not very good at all. The DVI output still doesn't work after months of promises, and there are no Analog Outputs so I can no longer use my VCR to record anything!
> 
> 
> I have been calling customer service for the past two to three weeks about this and have not gotten anywhere. I would like to get an Explorer 8300HD DVR as it offers a major improvement in both software and hardware functionality over the 8000HD. According to information I have found online, TWC NYC has this box available. However, (most of) the people I have talked to on the phone know nothing about it, and are not very helpful at all. In fact, I was hung up on when I called the actual branch to ask about inventory of this particular box (and before I was hung up on, the person sounded annoyed that I actually had called them, instead of the regular customer service number!).
> 
> 
> Anyway, I would like to know if it is possible for me to get an 8300HD. I would even be willing to sign up as a Beta Tester if the box is not readily available here. If that is not possible, I would at least like to know when the box will be available, as if it is not going to be available soon, I may be forced to go to a satellite service which offers an HD DVR, which I really do not want to do since I have been a Time Warner Customer for years, and I still use you for Internet and soon for Phone Service.
> 
> 
> Thank you for your time. I would really appreciate a reply soon.



Here is the great reply I got from them..... I dont think they could have given me a less detailed answer if they tried!



> Quote:
> Thank you for your recent message to Time Warner Cable.
> 
> 
> Currently we are using the new SA 8000 HD DVR Home Communications Terminal manufactured by Scientific Atlanta.
> 
> *{their actual response ends here, the following is an auto generated message attached to every email they send}*
> 
> ------------------------------------------------
> 
> Time Warner Cable is always looking toward the future and as more information, special services and technology becomes available; we will share it with our customers.
> 
> 
> Please refer to our website @ www.twcnyc.com for any future plans, services and news updates.
> 
> 
> If you have any further questions, please contact us at [email protected] or call our 24 hour Customer Support XPRESSLINE at 212-674-9100 or 718-358-0900.
> 
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> 
> Time Warner Cable
> 
> Customer Support



All I can say is their customer service sucks! They addressed one issue that I mentioned, just one! And it really doesnt help me at all. They are really pissing me off.


Ohh, and this might interest some of you. I got this message today from them, after I sent a reply to the above response.



> Quote:
> Currently, the DVI connection on the HD DVR is not active. As we look into the future we expect that an update from Scientific Atlanta should be available.
> 
> 
> However, if and when it does become active it is not a feature that Time Warner Cable supports.



So they are telling me we will never have working DVI as time warner doesnt support it. Which is total BS because people in other states already have the update, including working DVI.


I want to start a petition or something, or contact the newspaper to see if I can get somewhere with them. I know it would probably be a useless effort, but it might make me feel better, lol.


----------



## Makanmata




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Goanna_
> *So they are telling me we will never have working DVI as time warner doesnt support it. Which is total BS because people in other states already have the update, including working DVI.
> 
> 
> I want to start a petition or something, or contact the newspaper to see if I can get somewhere with them. I know it would probably be a useless effort, but it might make me feel better, lol.*



One option you have is to contact and file a complaint with the NYC Department of Information Technology as well as the NY Public Service Commission, which regulate TWC in NYC, and ask them why it is acceptable that folks in Podunk get the latest and greatest, and New Yorkers suffer with stone age equipment.


Below from NYOITT Website:


If your situation isn't resolved by the service provider, you have several additional options:


Call 311. Trained operators will forward your complaint information to DoITT's Cable Unit for resolution.



Submit a Cable Television and OVS System Customer Service Request online.



Write DoITT or the New York State Public Service Commission:

DoITT

Consumer Service DepartmentCable TV

75 Park Place, 9th Floor

New York, NY 10007


New York State Public Service Commission

Office of Consumer Affairs

1 Penn Plaza, 8th Floor

New York, NY 10119

Phone: (800) 342-3377


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> Currently, the DVI connection on the HD DVR is not active. As we look into the future we expect that an update from Scientific Atlanta should be available.
> 
> 
> However, if and when it does become active it is not a feature that Time Warner Cable supports.



Technically TWC doesn't support DVI on the 3250HD or 3510HD either but it is still activated and works fine. Part of the issue may be they don't want to have to actually supply you with a cable. While it's annoying that DVI isn't an "officially supported" feature, even if it was, I for one wouldn't waste my time calling TWC customer service to ask them for help with DVI or aspect ratio and output format settings.


Of course none of this changes the fact that DVI is not active on the box you have - the 8000HD.


Customer service is completely useless. The first two HD boxes I got from them included the Scientific Atlanta installation/setup manual, despite the fact that our boxes have Passport software and the manuals were only applicable to SARA. After an hour or so of button presses that did nothing I nearly brought the first box back b/c I thought it was broken.


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> *Also, another post says that the new On-Demand channels were made available this morning, but I have not confirmed that either.*



Quite a string of new VOD channels in the low 1000 range: golf, food, BBCA, A&E, Kids, etc. Also, I see HD channel 708 is listed as special events (nothing on), although it (or was it 709?) has long had that function.


Find I rarely use the VODs. There's too much new programing brewing on other channels--plus I don't like the slight drop in resolution over VOD when fidelity isn't that great to start with. Still no HD VOD. And no word on WPIX, WOR HD add-ons, which would be useful since, remarkably, I find I can't tune them OTA ~9 blocks from the ESB.


If the TWC folks readying the VOD lineup could have been correcting the 8000HD's poor video resolution, perhaps with a firmware fix, it's now clear why a fix hasn't taken place recently. Again, vegggas in the HD recorders forum, who engineers converter hardware, suggests it's the wrong firmware for the 8000HD video output chip, coupled with a memory limitation. -- John


----------



## Goanna




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Makanmata_
> *One option you have is to contact and file a complaint with the NYC Department of Information Technology as well as the NY Public Service Commission, which regulate TWC in NYC, and ask them why it is acceptable that folks in Podunk get the latest and greatest, and New Yorkers suffer with stone age equipment.
> 
> 
> Below from NYOITT Website:
> 
> 
> If your situation isn't resolved by the service provider, you have several additional options:
> 
> 
> Call 311. Trained operators will forward your complaint information to DoITT's Cable Unit for resolution.
> 
> 
> 
> Submit a Cable Television and OVS System Customer Service Request online.
> 
> 
> 
> Write DoITT or the New York State Public Service Commission:
> 
> DoITT
> 
> Consumer Service DepartmentCable TV
> 
> 75 Park Place, 9th Floor
> 
> New York, NY 10007
> 
> 
> New York State Public Service Commission
> 
> Office of Consumer Affairs
> 
> 1 Penn Plaza, 8th Floor
> 
> New York, NY 10119
> 
> Phone: (800) 342-3377*



Done. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Manatus

I've found that TWCNYC does pay attention to complaints filed with the DoITT -- probably because it has to. At one point I filed a complaint about the lengthy delay in activating the DVI port on the Pioneer 3510HD STB. A couple of days after the port was activated, a senior TWC tech guy called me to alert me and to see how well it was working.
HERE 's a link to DoITT's online complaint form.


----------



## rgrossman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by John Mason_
> *Quite a string of new VOD channels in the low 1000 range: golf, food, BBCA, A&E, Kids, etc.*



They're active, but most just have a handful of selections so far.


----------



## Goanna

Well, not only did I complain to DoITT but Staten Island Advance was interested as well. They just got a nice lengthy article from me







.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by John Mason_
> *
> 
> 
> If the TWC folks readying the VOD lineup could have been correcting the 8000HD's poor video resolution, perhaps with a firmware fix, it's now clear why a fix hasn't taken place recently. Again, vegggas in the HD recorders forum, who engineers converter hardware, suggests it's the wrong firmware for the 8000HD video output chip, coupled with a memory limitation. -- John*





Worth repeating.


----------



## pdroth

I have a Sony 34XBR960 and have a line direct into my cable-in. It takes almost an hour to search for all available channels, as I've done this already. But since, there have been some new additions that I would like to add but would rather not go into the auto program again. In short, is there a site that lists all available frequencies for TWC in NYC?


----------



## Meteor




> *Quote:*
> *
> 
> 
> I have a Sony 34XBR960 and have a line direct into my cable-in. It takes almost an hour to search for all available channels, as I've done this already. But since, there have been some new additions that I would like to add but would rather not go into the auto program again. In short, is there a site that lists all available frequencies for TWC in NYC?*


*
*


You can't get VOD channels thru direct connection or using cablecard you need to obtain a STB. The frequency for channel 708 is 669Mhz, it's showing black now.


----------



## Mobert

Anyone know if we will ever get MSG-HD?


----------



## Goanna




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Mobert_
> *Anyone know if we will ever get MSG-HD?*



What channel is that exactly? I mean like, what does it show? What kind of programming? I tried searching google, didnt find much info on it.


----------



## thoomin

Anyone got a clue what it is?


----------



## Maggot

I am so disappointed! Here am I 32 miles N of NYC w a roof Yagi, a Titan2 7777 preamp, and a new JVC HdT-100 D-VCR. I'd hoped so that this VCR's inbuilt ATSC tuner would pull in PBS (WNET's programing) in HD. I was delighted when I finally managed to config the DVCR so I can receive WLIR (21-1, 21-2, or was it 21-3?) in Long Island City (or Garden City...somewhere south of here)

Well, this is the exact result of my DTV tuner auto-scan:

Channel DTV Channel Signal(% Optimal)

22 21-2 70

23 23-1 62

30 31-1 73

40 41-1 78

45 7-1 49 (720p but awful weak)

48 48-1 49

53 68-1 49

56 2-1 85 (720p but awful weak)


My disappointment is from realization that these WLIR feeds aren't the same as WNET programs, not by a long way, (and they're only 480i at that!)


Is there (are there) digital broadcasts of WNET itself...especially HDTV feeds?

Please, where should I look ?

Thanks!

Dean

I'm even willing -if this ATSC deal is a failure after all) to deploy a Ku dish for the express purpose of focusing on thart PBS bitstream and laying it on a HDD with some pci card.


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Maggot_
> *Is there (are there) digital broadcasts of WNET itself...especially HDTV feeds? Please, where should I look ?
> *



Haven't read of any WNET-DT pickups from its ESB combined-antenna site yet (UHF 61). It has been beaming a very-low-power signal toward Newark from a mid-town Westside location, and many not in the beam path can't detect it. (I'm just on the other side of Manhattan, almost parallel but facing North, and I can't tune the slightest whisper of a signal.) But the combiner ESB site seems to slowly inching to all-station, full-power operation. [BTW, this is a NYC OTA query rather than NYC TWC.]-- John


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by thoomin_
> *Anyone got a clue what it is?*



In the past, for a few years, this channel has been used for things like weekday U.S. Open tennis or basketball games from other networks. *[Edit: Or was that 709, now likely to become WWOR's slot?]* For a while it was carried with nothing on it, then dropped from the menu. Looks like they've simply restored it to a 'standby' listing. -- John


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Maggot_
> *I am so disappointed!*



This forum is about cable, not OTA. There is a forum dedicated to Metro-NYC OTA issues ( LINK ) where your question about WNET-DT has been repeatedly asked and answered. The short answer is that it lost its antenna on 9/11, is now airing a low-power highly-directional signal and is expected to up to full power from the Empire State Building sometime in the fairly near future.


----------



## pifcho

My 37" Panny EDTV will arrive on Saturday, now I only need to get HDTV from Time Warner. I am looking for your help - what should I get - I don't need a DVR, so I don't want to pay the extra fees. Should I get a cable card, or HD box (Scientific Atlanta, Pioneer). I would appreciate your suggestions. Thanks


----------



## robgold




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by thoomin_
> *Anyone got a clue what it is?*



I'm getting a blank screen. Is anyone actually getting anything on this channel?


----------



## Makanmata




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pifcho_
> *My 37" Panny EDTV will arrive on Saturday, now I only need to get HDTV from Time Warner. I am looking for your help - what should I get - I don't need a DVR, so I don't want to pay the extra fees. Should I get a cable card, or HD box (Scientific Atlanta, Pioneer). I would appreciate your suggestions. Thanks*



PQ is very noticeably superior using the cable card instead of the set top box. If your TV supports it, that is definitely the way to go.


The only negative aspects of the Cable Card is that there is presently no program guide (although my understanding is that this will be changing shortly pursuant to FCC mandate), and the inability to get VOD.


----------



## Mobert




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Goanna_
> *What channel is that exactly? I mean like, what does it show? What kind of programming? I tried searching google, didnt find much info on it.*



MSG is the Madison Square Garden channel. They show mostly sports. Live Knicks Games... Boxing.. Hockey (when they play)..ect You find it on channel 27. They have an HD channel but TWC does not have it yet. Would be nice if they got it!


----------



## evanbo




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by robgold_
> *I'm getting a blank screen. Is anyone actually getting anything on this channel?*



A customer service rep in TWC-NJ's office told me it's going to be an HD on demand channel. it's supposed to go online any day and will be available only to people who have subscribed to the extra HD tier.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by evanbo_
> *A customer service rep in TWC-NJ's office told me it's going to be an HD on demand channel. it's supposed to go online any day and will be available only to people who have subscribed to the extra HD tier.*




This could be good news.


Does anyone know if it's a 'free' On Demand as is with those new OD channels we just got?


If it's only available with the HD tier, I wonder if those channels will be exclusive on the menu.


Depending on whether it's a free On Demand and what the available programming will bethis could give me reason to get rid of my low resolution, never smooth operating, can't watch from the beginning, guaranteed to frustrate on a daily basis, DVR.


At least until the 8300 arrives.



Larry


----------



## evanbo




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LL3HD_
> *This could be good news.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if it's a 'free' On Demand as is with those new OD channels we just got?
> 
> 
> If it's only available with the HD tier, I wonder if those channels will be exclusive on the menu.
> 
> 
> Depending on whether it's a free On Demand and what the available programming will bethis could give me reason to get rid of my low resolution, never smooth operating, can't watch from the beginning, guaranteed to frustrate on a daily basis, DVR.
> 
> 
> At least until the 8300 arrives.
> 
> 
> 
> Larry*



I was told by the CSR that it will be "free" to those who subscribe to the HD tier, i.e., no fee per program.


----------



## anthonymoody

That's very interesting if so. I wonder what the programming will consist of?


TM


----------



## IMaNewbie

I just got a DLP rear projection TV but don't have an HD box yet from TWC. Anyone out there using the HDMI connection with their TWC HD box? Haven't seen much action about it in this thread. How about DVI? Component RGB video wiring? I'm not a AV freak and don't have a home theater system. I just have a really nice TV and interested in PQ more than sound.


Are there two options with TWC? HD w/ DVR and w/o. I could care less about DVR.


Any advice would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by IMaNewbie_
> *I just got a DLP rear projection TV but don't have an HD box yet from TWC. Anyone out there using the HDMI connection with their TWC HD box? Haven't seen much action about it in this thread. How about DVI? Component RGB video wiring? I'm not a AV freak and don't have a home theater system. I just have a really nice TV and interested in PQ more than sound.
> 
> 
> Are there two options with TWC? HD w/ DVR and w/o. I could care less about DVR.
> 
> 
> Any advice would be much appreciated. Thanks!*



TWCNYC doesn't offer any boxes with a HDMI output. Two of its non-DVR HD boxes, the Pioneer 3510HD and the Scientific Atlanta 3250HD, have DVI as well as component outputs.

Edit: The Pace HD box mentioned by a later poster isn't available outside Staten Island.


----------



## Goanna

Well, your opton as of now is an HD DVR (Explorer 8000HD) that has crappy quality with standard defintion video and outdated software, and it would use a component cable as its DVI port doesnt work. Do a search here to find out more about all the flaws of the 8000HD.


Or you can get a regular Pace HD Box that has nice HD output and Decent SD output, plus it has a working DVI. But of course, no DVR.


So, you must choose, (sacrafice some quality and a DVI port, oh, and no analog outputs so you cant record things anymore) and get a DVR. Or, get the regular box with working DVI and better SD output but you dont get the convenience of the DVR.


I have the DVR, I upgraded from an Explorer 8000SD. I wish I would have researched first before going to it. But I really had no other option as I need the DVR. The HD channels look good (although not as god as they could look due to a missing software update), so if you arent going to be watching much SD and you want a DVR, you could consider it. But if you watch alot of SD channels, you may be dissapointed.


----------



## pdroth

Agreed - The 8000SD was much better performing than the 8000HD is. I find that I use the TV tuner all of the time and only use the box for playback/recording of content. I miss the Pause functionality but my improved PQ is worth the tradeoff.


I posted earlier this week that according to a source on the yahoo groups the 8300HD is in testing and will hopefully be out shortly. No info whether they will enable the HDMI port though.


----------



## Goanna

I thought the 8300 had a working HDMI port? Oh man, if they release that box without a working HDMI after having to deal with a non working DVI on the 8000HD, I will throw the box through the window of the local TWC office (well, no I wont do that, but I would really want to







).


----------



## kristcnj

Every report on the 8300 I've seen from TWC customers in other areas (whwere the 8300 has been available for months) has shown a working HDMI port...


----------



## bofnyc

I know others have had this problem, and I'm wondering if anyone has a solution. When I try and access my list of recorded programs on the Explorer 8000HD, and I select a program, I get nothing but a gray screen. Eventually, the box reboots. I've tried it 3 times now after rebooting but it keeps happening. Is there an easy fix to this? If I unplug the box for a while will that work (a TWC rep had me do that once and it did indeed work).


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Goanna

Thats what I do, I unplug it and let it sit like 30 seconds, then plug it back in. Had to do it with the regular 8000 also. It works most of the time, but every now and then that doesnt work either, and I just wind up missing the show







.


----------



## Maggot

Sorry I posted wrong (CATV) thread. Thanks for help despite faux pas.

To return your courtesy, I advise you don't make same error since the wireless threads seem very contemptuous of cable TV users. They say cable watchers are of indeterminate parentage: even a nondescript species. I can now tell them they are wrong, that they are exaggerating by far.


----------



## IMaNewbie




> _Originally posted by Manatus_
> 
> *TWCNYC doesn't offer any boxes with a HDMI output. Two of its non-DVR HD boxes, the Pioneer 3510HD and the Scientific Atlanta 3250HD, have DVI as well as component outputs.
> 
> 
> So the two boxes I should look into since I have no interest in DVR is the Pioneer 3510HD and SA 3250HD. Anyone know if TWC (Queens) lets you choose or which one they are rolling out to new HD subscribers right now? Which is better?
> 
> 
> DVI significantly better than component? If I am using the TV speakers for audio, I assume Monster audio cables would not do much for me.
> 
> 
> BTW, I am working with a Samsung DLP. Am I suppose to use the TV's tuner (after programming, of course) or change channels with my cable box?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!!*


----------



## Manatus




> _Originally posted by IMaNewbie_
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally posted by Manatus
> TWCNYC doesn't offer any boxes with a HDMI output. Two of its non-DVR HD boxes, the Pioneer 3510HD and the Scientific Atlanta 3250HD, have DVI as well as component outputs.
> 
> 
> So the two boxes I should look into since I have no interest in DVR is the Pioneer 3510HD and SA 3250HD. Anyone know if TWC (Queens) lets you choose or which one they are rolling out to new HD subscribers right now? Which is better?
> 
> 
> DVI significantly better than component? If I am using the TV speakers for audio, I assume Monster audio cables would not do much for me.
> 
> 
> BTW, I am working with a Samsung DLP. Am I suppose to use the TV's tuner (after programming, of course) or change channels with my cable box?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Both boxes have good reputations. Your best chance of getting a specific model is probably to pick one up at a service center (taking with you your current box and proof of your ownership of a HDTV). There is an older HD box, the SA 3100HD, that TWCNYC might try to stick you with. Don't let them.
> 
> 
> DVI isn't necessarily better than component (it's a good idea to try both). If your DLP has only HDMI, you'd need to use a DVI -> HDMI adapter, the use of which could introduce unwanted complications. TWCNYC may supply you with a cheap component cable; it won't give you a DVI cable. The quality of a component cable is important, and buying a well-shielded one with good connectors is a wise investment. All DVI cables, on the other hand, are generally equally good.
> 
> 
> If you're using the TV's internal speakers, the quality of the audio cables you use isn't a real issue. Bear in mind that most HD programs have Dolby Digital surround sound, and you're not going to get that with the internal speakers.
> 
> 
> If you're using a cable box, your DLP's tuner isn't even in the signal path, and you'd use the cable box/remote to change channels. If your DLP is one of the models with a built-in HD tuner, you could connect an antenna to it and, possibly, pick up some HD stations that TWCNYC doesn't offer.*


----------



## jasonDono

The Maxtor QuickView Expander adds recording capacity to a DVR. The device, which comes with 160GB or 300GB capacities, works with Scientific-Atlanta's Explorer 8300 series DVR products and will be leased by Time Warner Cable.


Now all we need is the damn 8300.


----------



## gregeas

Also keep in mind that Tivo is working on an HD DVR box with a cable card tuner. I'm betting this will blow away the 8000HD (but will be pretty expensive).


----------



## PedroBlanco




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by gregeas_
> *Also keep in mind that Tivo is working on an HD DVR box with a cable card tuner. I'm betting this will blow away the 8000HD (but will be pretty expensive).*



It seems as though this won't be released at least until early 2006.

http://www.tivo.com/5.3.1.1.asp?article=234


----------



## anthonymoody

Yeah. By then they probably will have at least updated the firmware on the 8000HD

















TM


----------



## kristcnj

Spoke with a CSR today and they said they are currently working on the firmware upgrade but the process is slowed by the fact that Pioneer is somehow responsible for the software and both them and SA need to approve changes.


Confirmed that they are testing the 8300 and that the 8000 currently sucks...


----------



## drew138

I'm glad someone from TWC finally acknoledged that the 8000 sucks; i was starting to think it was only the 4500 ppl on these and the other boards that thought that. Phew.


I hate to be negative; but I just can't imagine the 8300 will be without it's fair share of flaws. Where can I sign up to be a beta tester.


Drew


----------



## Manatus

Today's mail brought me TWCNYC's latest bill. Before I commit suicide or murder, can you help me figure out what's wrong with it? I certainly hope that something is -- $182.57 is more than the apartment rent that I once paid. Here's the bill:











I have two DVRs (an 8000 and an 8000HD) and a regular DTV STB for my non-HD TV and have subscribed to the HD-Extra tier. I thought that the $15.00 "HDextra Combo Pack" included both the extra channels and the 8000HD, but the bill includes a $17.90 charge for "DVR Service" and a separate $8.97 charge for "Additional DVR Service."


Does anyone understand why there's a $7.95 charge for "Premium Channels on Demand" on top of the charge for the premium channels themselves?


Am I being dense, paranoic or screwed?


----------



## pdroth

You're definitely getting overbilled!!


The HD combo pack includes the HD DVR charge and the HD tier. You are getting charged additionally for 2 DVR's it looks like.


Any (and every) time I switch out a box with TW they always screw up my billing the next month. Usually a call straightens out the whole mess.


FYI - I have the "It's All Here" package with 1 DVR and pay $135. I was told it would go up a bit when I picked up the HD DVR but it would "only" be about $140 now.


----------



## nbuubu

My 8000HD now has the wonderful effect of losing sound every few minutes. Wonderful.


----------



## Goanna




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by nbuubu_
> *My 8000HD now has the wonderful effect of losing sound every few minutes. Wonderful.*



Mine keeps telling me I have hard drive errors when I try to access my list the past few days. And I also get sound that skips








.


Dont you just love that POS?


----------



## nbuubu

Yep. Love it. And mine has also started freezing on a grey screen when I try to play back recordings. Which kind of defeats the purpose of the entire dvr thing.


----------



## nbuubu

"Fixed" the sound problem by switching to analog cables. No 5.1 Digital on my 8000HD any longer.


----------



## anthonymoody

Wow looks like the shelf life of these bad boys is even worse than the good ole 3100HD










TM


----------



## Goanna

Yeah, mines just over a month old and its having hard drive problems.


----------



## baconite

hey, my parents recently bought an hdtv, and tw supplied them with the explorer 3100hd box. my dad wants to stretch 4:3 broadcasts, but we can't figure out how to do it, and neither could the guy who came to install the box. do any of you guys know how to do this?


thanks.


----------



## Goanna

Try to do it with your TV if you can, you will probably have more contro that wayl. But to do it through the cable box, on your remote, press the # button (bottom right of the number pad, just like on a telephone).


----------



## anthonymoody

I don't remember if the 3100HD allows for this though it's been so long since I used one that I'm not sure.


TM


----------



## BigBlueBong

So, I've been having tons of problems w/ my 8000hd recently, the actual HD channels weren't coming in and when they did, they froze and skipped, and the problem seemed to be getting worse....so i had a service tech come.


after a quick inspection, the tech realilzed i was using a radio shack splitter...do not use these!!! she switched out the radio shack one for an approved TWC one and left me a 3 way splitter just in case i needed. My picture is now clearer, and i haven't experienced any skipping or jumping in the last two days!


TWC actually fixed something quickly and easily! amazing!


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by baconite_
> *hey, my parents recently bought an hdtv, and tw supplied them with the explorer 3100hd box. my dad wants to stretch 4:3 broadcasts, but we can't figure out how to do it, and neither could the guy who came to install the box. do any of you guys know how to do this?
> *



Welcome to the forums. 3100HDs upconvert all 480i signals to 4:3 1080i at the YPbPr outputs; no built-in stretch or zoom feature. Some displays can zoom images, and other owners in the various display forums might help. -- John


----------



## drew138




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by John Mason_
> *Welcome to the forums. 3100HDs upconvert all 480i signals to 4:3 1080i at the YPbPr outputs; no built-in stretch or zoom feature. Some displays can zoom images, and other owners in the various display forums might help. -- John*



As john mentioned, the 3100HD will not stretch 4:3 channels. Back when these boxes were more commonly deployed, most people connected the YPbPr HD outputs AND an S-Video. This required switching between the HD and S-Video inputs whenever you wanted to watch the full-screen video SD or HD.


Make your like a lot easier and get them the Pioineer or newer SA HDTV box that will stretch the picture for you parents.


Good luck.


Drew


----------



## drew138

Anyone know which forum would be the best place to learn more about STB's with a CableCard tuner? I'm thinking of drastically reducing my package and getting rid of the cable provided STB.


----------



## anthonymoody

Check the recording forum Drew, the upcoming Sony's and TiVo are being discussed there. Neither out yet though, the Sony's soon (March?) the TiVo in 2006







Both are DVRs, the TiVo dual cable card (i.e. 2 tuner), the Sony's one.


TM


----------



## Spoonerman

I just got a new TV and would love to calibrate it.

Anyone in Manhattan have Avia and wish to barter something in exchange for its use?

Thanks in advance,

Scott


----------



## michaelpatriceh




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Manatus_
> *Today's mail brought me TWCNYC's latest bill. Before I commit suicide or murder, can you help me figure out what's wrong with it? I certainly hope that something is -- $182.57 is more than the apartment rent that I once paid. Here's the bill:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have two DVRs (an 8000 and an 8000HD) and a regular DTV STB for my non-HD TV and have subscribed to the HD-Extra tier. I thought that the $15.00 "HDextra Combo Pack" included both the extra channels and the 8000HD, but the bill includes a $17.90 charge for "DVR Service" and a separate $8.97 charge for "Additional DVR Service."
> 
> 
> Does anyone understand why there's a $7.95 charge for "Premium Channels on Demand" on top of the charge for the premium channels themselves?
> 
> 
> Am I being dense, paranoic or screwed?*




A similar thing happened to me. When I got the 8000HD, they "unbundled" my dbest package to its components (RoadRunner separately etc.). You should call TWCNYC and make sure that you get a credit. Be prepared to spend an hour or so on the phone with them...


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by michaelpatriceh_
> *A similar thing happened to me. When I got the 8000HD, they "unbundled" my dbest package to its components (RoadRunner separately etc.). You should call TWCNYC and make sure that you get a credit. Be prepared to spend an hour or so on the phone with them...*



Thanks. TWC agreed to restore the dbest package and to reverse 3 months of the overbilling but not all the way back to August, when I got the 8000HD. To get even that much, I had to speak to a supervisor; the first CSR claimed that she couldn't issue any credit and wanted to give me a couple of months access to additional premium channels instead. The CSR told me that the billing software was supposed to stop charging separately for the 8000HD when the Hdxtra Combo Pack was added but hadn't done so.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Manatus_
> 
> the first CSR claimed that she couldn't issue any credit and wanted to give me a couple of months access to additional premium channels instead. [/b]



What else could they have offered you? You already had the Dbest package. Doesn't that include everything?


Larry


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LL3HD_
> *What else could they have offered you? You already had the Dbest package. Doesn't that include everything?
> 
> 
> Larry*



No. According to TWCNYC.com, it "Includes, Basic, Standard, DTV with your choice of 4 multichannel premiums, Premium Services On Demand, Road Runner High Speed Online, or Earthlink High Speed Internet (Includes Basic and Standard Services, 1 cable box and 1 remote)."


----------



## LL3HD

Gotcha,

Makes sense. I thought it included all of the preems, not just 4.

If and when we ever get the other preems in HD, (TMC, CMAX, STARZ), then it'll be more attractive.


Larry


----------



## IMaNewbie

Trekked to the Flushing office to swap out my regular box for a HD-DVR (SA 8000HD). The SD channels come out horribly, the PQ is significantly worse on my 50in Samsung DLP than my Sony 27in CRT. HD channels are impressive, with the exception of ESPN HD.. PQ is lacking relative to other HD channels.


How can I utilize my TV's PIP split screen? My configuration is as follows:


Converter box RF output to TV input and Converter Component output to TV input. I dont get a signal at all from the RF connection. Do I need to split the signal that is coming directly from the wall? The converter cannot output simultaneously via the two different outputs?


I use monster video 2 cables.. are the MV3 cables that much better?


----------



## Goanna

the box isnt capable of outputting any analog signals right now, unless you have PIP turned on. Just one of the MANY MANY flaws with the 8000HD. Just skim over this thread and/or search here to see its many others...


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LL3HD_
> *I thought it included all of the preems, not just 4.
> 
> If and when we ever get the other preems in HD, (TMC, CMAX, STARZ), then it'll be more attractive.
> *



AFAIK, I'm getting all premiums with It's All Here. Also subscribing to RCN just for CMAX, STARZ HD. -- John


----------



## BigBlueBong




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by IMaNewbie_
> *
> 
> Converter box RF output to TV input and Converter Component output to TV input. I dont get a signal at all from the RF connection. Do I need to split the signal that is coming directly from the wall? The converter cannot output simultaneously via the two different outputs?
> 
> 
> I use monster video 2 cables.. are the MV3 cables that much better?*



I've been using the RF for a second tv....but you have to put the box into standard definition mode. hit channel up and vol down at the same time....turn the box on and off to go back to HD.


you should also get picture in your PIP on the tv if you put the PIP on, on your cable box....that would work......but i only tried that w/ rca cables....


----------



## csundbom




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Spoonerman_
> *I just got a new TV and would love to calibrate it.
> 
> Anyone in Manhattan have Avia and wish to barter something in exchange for its use?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Scott*



Send me a PM and I'll hook you up.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by IMaNewbie_
> *...How can I utilize my TV's PIP split screen? My configuration is as follows:
> *



I am not professing to be a video technician. That said, this is the way I understand it to be, regarding how to operate my TVs pip.


First, the SA 8000 HD is already equipped with a pip function. One cable signal goes into the set top box and then enters the T.V. The signal is "split" in the STB via the two tuners at which point it is controlled with the 8000's remote.


In order to operate your TV's pip you need at least two signals coming incable, DVD, external antenna, etc. With multiple signals inputted into your T.V. you can then utilize the TVs pip function. The T.V. pip would give you -- cable/Antenna, cable/DVD, DVD/ antenna, etc.


I mainly use the cable as one signal and an antenna as the other. This gives me the possibility of three pictures, because of the TVs pip plus the STB's pip.


Another advantage to having an antenna is for the many times the lovely box decides to re boot- I have other viewing options.


Larry


----------



## kesone95

HI, I just got a new tv. Cable card ready. Is the picture that much better to sacrifice on missing out on the interactive guide, and other things mentioned. Will channels look that much better? I was told to ask for the pioneer hd box, as this has s-vid for sd/analog channels and component for HD channels. This cablecard supposedly has better picture overall and would eliminate all the cables. Is there some sort of tv guide with the card?


----------



## csundbom




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by csundbom_
> *Send me a PM and I'll hook you up.*



Alright, everyone can stop sending me PMs now. I only have one Avia disc and I can't lend it to everyone in the tri-state area. 


I need the calibration CD myself in my job as a calibrator, but if someone is located in Manhattan and want some help, I'm willing to offer my services. If you have a set I haven't worked on before, I can give you a discounted rate for the privilege of playing around with it.


For basic calibration, I would suggest you pick up a copy of "Avia: Guide to Home Theater" from Amazon for $37. Or even better: "Digital Video Essentials" goes for only $18.71, also on Amazon! That's money well spent.


----------



## craigz

Hi,


I am wondering if the content provided by TWCNYC is unencrypted. I would expect that the premium channels (HBO, etc) would be encrypted, but how about the rest of them?


The reason I ask is that Clear QAM digital cable support was just added to the Elgato EyeTV 500 which is a PVR solution for the Macintosh. I am thinking that rather than yank my hair out with the Explorer 8000HD, I could augment my perfectly working SD Tivo with a combination of the:


EyeTV 500

Mac mini

AVeL LinkPlayer2 (or other networked dvd player that can handle HD streams)


This of course all hinges on the EyeTV being able to 'read' the feed from TWCNYC.


Thanks for any information.


-c.


----------



## shk718




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Goanna_
> *Mine keeps telling me I have hard drive errors when I try to access my list the past few days. And I also get sound that skips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Dont you just love that POS?*



Thats time warners early warning system that they have built into these boxes - it means its time to call TW up and get yourself a new box. That warning will last about two weeks and then it will stop recording - thats what happened to me.


----------



## ensyed

I want to burn a DVD of a show I recorded on the TW HD DVR using the DVD burner in my pc. Will the following steps work or do I need to do something else?


1) Connect the S-video/audio cables out of the TW box to the Wintv capture card in my pc.

2) Hit play on the recorded show and using WinDV hit capture. (This is the procedure I followed to burn DVDs of from my MiniDV camera using firewire)

3) Once it is captured then ask Nero to burn a DVD.


The only hitch is that I have to buy an S-video splitter to split the line between the TV and the pc.


Pls let me know if there is another thread I should be using.

Thanks


----------



## Goanna

You would have to Play the show, pause it, hit PIP, when the PIP window comes up, hit play and then swap the show into the PIP window.


That is the only way the analog outputs will work on this box. Other then that, you should be alright doing what you said.


Oh, you could also try putting the box into analog only mode. A couple pages back in this thread someone says how to do it. It didnt work on my STB though







.


----------



## ensyed

thanks Goanna


I put my box into SD mode (I assume that's what you mean by analog mode) so I only get a picture via S-video and nothing via component.

Are you sure I need the PIP feature if I am in SD mode?


Thanks


----------



## Goanna

Yeah, I meant SD Mode, lol.


If you are in SD mode, no you shouldnt need to use PIP. If you are in HD (regular) mode, then PIP is the only way to get an analog output.


----------



## Flavius

I have a few questions perhaps some of you kind folks can answer:


I'm in the Hudson Valley (Poughkeepsie).. same TWCNY though.


1) I see the www.twcnyc.com site says "Road Runner High Speed Online is now 50% faster than before!" and "5.0" MB/s speeds. Well, mine isn't any faster! Still at 3.0. What gives?


2) Are the 8300HD boxes available yet? My 8000HD has so many problems it's sad.


3) Did anyone experience complete audio loss on G4TechTV ONLY yesterday.. for hours on end? Anyone still have it?


THANKS!


----------



## Makanmata




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by kesone95_
> *HI, I just got a new tv. Cable card ready. Is the picture that much better to sacrifice on missing out on the interactive guide, and other things mentioned. Will channels look that much better? I was told to ask for the pioneer hd box, as this has s-vid for sd/analog channels and component for HD channels. This cablecard supposedly has better picture overall and would eliminate all the cables. Is there some sort of tv guide with the card?*



Absolutely, the cable card is that much better to make it well worth sacrificing the program guide.


The cable card makes you realize that the TWC cable signal coming into your apartment is essentially perfect. It is only the crappy box that screws up the signal. By bypassing the box, you keep the signal as close to digital perfection as possible. Once it hits the box however, and goes analog, its all over. Once you see the difference, you will not want to use the box.


What I do now for a program guide is to have an STB hooked up to another input, and use its program guide in PIP. You can also use Yahoo TV or somesuch.


----------



## shadowbox




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Makanmata_
> *Absolutely, the cable card is that much better to make it well worth sacrificing the program guide.
> 
> 
> The cable card makes you realize that the TWC cable signal coming into your apartment is essentially perfect. It is only the crappy box that screws up the signal. By bypassing the box, you keep the signal as close to digital perfection as possible. Once it hits the box however, and goes analog, its all over. Once you see the difference, you will not want to use the box.
> 
> 
> What I do now for a program guide is to have an STB hooked up to another input, and use its program guide in PIP. You can also use Yahoo TV or somesuch.*



Makanmata,

Did you ever hook your STB up with a Digital connection (DVI)? In your opinion do you think the Cable card looks better? There shouldn't be a difference.


----------



## Makanmata




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by shadowbox_
> *Makanmata,
> 
> Did you ever hook your STB up with a Digital connection (DVI)? In your opinion do you think the Cable card looks better? There shouldn't be a difference.*



I haven't, at least in part because my TV has an HDMI input, and I don't want the black crush and other distortions of the DVI-HDMI conversion.


I am not sure that you are correct that the output would be the same though, as although the DVI output is in fact digital, I do not think that the box is a pure passthrough, but rather that the STB does in fact alter the signal through re-scaling of the image. To the extent the box is engaged in scaling, I am sure that SA has managed to engineer this in a sub-par manner. I would prefer that all such re-scaling be done by my TV.


I have attempted to hook the STB box up through IEEE1394 connection, which I do understand to be a pure passthrough, but although TWC says that the firewire outs on my SA3250 have been activated, I can't get it to work.


----------



## Mobert




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by csundbom_
> *For basic calibration, I would suggest you pick up a copy of "Avia: Guide to Home Theater" from Amazon for $37. Or even better: "Digital Video Essentials" goes for only $18.71, also on Amazon! That's money well spent.*



Is DVE better the Avia? or just the price being better?


----------



## shadowbox




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Makanmata_
> *I haven't, at least in part because my TV has an HDMI input, and I don't want the black crush and other distortions of the DVI-HDMI conversion.
> 
> 
> I am not sure that you are correct that the output would be the same though, as although the DVI output is in fact digital, I do not think that the box is a pure passthrough, but rather that the STB does in fact alter the signal through re-scaling of the image. To the extent the box is engaged in scaling, I am sure that SA has managed to engineer this in a sub-par manner. I would prefer that all such re-scaling be done by my TV.
> *



You may b e right I haven't seen an a-b comparaison. Only read from others that it is indistinguishable.


----------



## jcc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by craigz_
> *Hi,
> 
> 
> I am wondering if the content provided by TWCNYC is unencrypted. I would expect that the premium channels (HBO, etc) would be encrypted, but how about the rest of them?
> 
> 
> The reason I ask is that Clear QAM digital cable support was just added to the Elgato EyeTV 500 which is a PVR solution for the Macintosh. I am thinking that rather than yank my hair out with the Explorer 8000HD, I could augment my perfectly working SD Tivo with a combination of the:
> 
> 
> EyeTV 500
> 
> Mac mini
> 
> AVeL LinkPlayer2 (or other networked dvd player that can handle HD streams)
> 
> 
> This of course all hinges on the EyeTV being able to 'read' the feed from TWCNYC.
> 
> 
> Thanks for any information.
> 
> 
> -c.*



all channels are encrypted except the local channels, including HD versions and a couple HD channels.


----------



## anthonymoody

The other bummer about the Mac Mini in this context is that it doesn't have an optical audio out







I bought one anyway











TM


----------



## pdroth

Not sure if this has been mentioned anywhere before -


Does TWC suppress the Closed Captioning, SAP, Parental Control, and XDS from its feed? If I switch to my OTA connection I get every indicator - tells me what the rating is, if in stereo, etc.


I find it odd (and maybe an FCC violation of some type) that I can't use these functions when hooked up to cable. Could it be that the system capacity is saturated and they need to filter out some of the lesser-used functions?


By the way, I'm using the 8000HD.


----------



## houselog442




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jcc_
> *all channels are encrypted except the local channels, including HD versions and a couple HD channels.*



Do you mean the HD locals and the couple of HD channels are not encrypted or are they encrypted?


----------



## SRFast




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pdroth_
> *Not sure if this has been mentioned anywhere before -
> 
> 
> Does TWC suppress the Closed Captioning, SAP, Parental Control, and XDS from its feed? If I switch to my OTA connection I get every indicator - tells me what the rating is, if in stereo, etc.
> 
> 
> I find it odd (and maybe an FCC violation of some type) that I can't use these functions when hooked up to cable. Could it be that the system capacity is saturated and they need to filter out some of the lesser-used functions?
> 
> 
> By the way, I'm using the 8000HD.*



No, they are not suppressed by TWC. Have you checked the settings/functions of the STB?


Hope this helps....JL


----------



## pdroth

I should clarify -


The STB has these functions, and they only work if using the 8000HD. I have a separate input into the Cable In (since the 8000 never reboots on me) and on that feed the tv doesn't pick up any of the services.


As well, my 2nd tv in the other room doesn't either. I'm thinking they may not be suppressing the signal but are remapping it somehow so only their boxes can pick it up - thus requiring a monthly rental fee of course.


----------



## jcc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by houselog442_
> *Do you mean the HD locals and the couple of HD channels are not encrypted or are they encrypted?*




they are NOT. you can do a search on the exact QAM channel listing. I posted it here a couple of months ago.


----------



## andrewjnyc

My 8000HD is all but unusable these days! When I try to call up the shows I have stored on it, about 90% of the time I'm forced to do a reboot before I can access them. And for about a week now, whenever I attempt to record an HD show ("Veronica Mars" recorded OK in SD the other night), the recording stops at an arbitrary point in the middle--37 minutes into "Lost" last night, 7 minutes into "Desperate Housewives" on Sunday, etc. (All I can say is, thank God for **********).


Are TW pretty easy to deal with vis-a-vis swapping out 8000HDs? This is really starting to drive me nuts...


----------



## SRFast




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pdroth_
> 
> 
> As well, my 2nd tv in the other room doesn't either. I'm thinking they may not be suppressing the signal but are remapping it somehow so only their boxes can pick it up - thus requiring a monthly rental fee of course. [/b]



If you have the cable feed connected directly to your TV without a STB or CC, the TWC channels will NOT be mapped because the signal isn't being decoded properly. It is unlikely that other signals, e.g. SAP would be decoded properly either.


Regards....JL


----------



## BigBlueBong




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by andrewjnyc_
> *My 8000HD is all but unusable these days! When I try to call up the shows I have stored on it, about 90% of the time I'm forced to do a reboot before I can access them. And for about a week now, whenever I attempt to record an HD show ("Veronica Mars" recorded OK in SD the other night), the recording stops at an arbitrary point in the middle--37 minutes into "Lost" last night, 7 minutes into "Desperate Housewives" on Sunday, etc. (All I can say is, thank God for **********).
> 
> 
> Are TW pretty easy to deal with vis-a-vis swapping out 8000HDs? This is really starting to drive me nuts...*



i go to the timewarner "store" in brooklyn on 5th ave and like 25th st. i take the box in, and she hands me another....no questions asked! just my account info stuff......also, make sure that you don't have any splits off your main line that aren't done by TWC.....this caused my box to do stuff like sto p recording etc......


----------



## anthonymoody

BTW for whomever asked, I'm now testing at 4.4 down after getting 2.9 down for a long time. So...not 2x as fast, but definitely faster....


Still about 300 up.


TM


----------



## ALL play&NO work




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Goanna_
> *Yeah, I meant SD Mode, lol.
> 
> 
> If you are in SD mode, no you shouldnt need to use PIP. If you are in HD (regular) mode, then PIP is the only way to get an analog output.*



Hey thanks for the PIP trick to get SD output working... I was wondering how to get sound from the PIP window though. I can get the SD pic on my old TV but I only get the main window sound. Does anybody know any way to fix this? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Goanna

Well, I just had a cable tech over to replace my 8000HD with another 8000HD since my 2 month old box has a hard disk error already. Anyway, they gave him work orders that said I needed a regular explorer 8000 DVR box, not an 8000HD box, so I wound up not getting a new box







. Now I have to go to the cable office tomorrow and pick one up myself.


Good thing is though, he made a bunch of phone calls for me, and even though I didn't get an answer I liked, I still appreciated the effort. Anyway, he talked to a supervisor, and the 8300HD box has no date of arrival yet







. Also he said they are NOT releasing the software update for the explorer 8000HD AT ALL







! They are going to just recommend upgrading to the 8300HD instead when its available (or should I say "IF" it's ever available!).


I am really tired of all the conflicting answers. The cable guy agreed with me. He said he thought he heard about a software update in February, as was said here on the forums, but now his supervisor just said theres no update. I am really getting pissed here.


----------



## Makanmata




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Goanna_
> *Well, I just had a cable tech over to replace my 8000HD with another 8000HD since my 2 month old box has a hard disk error already. Anyway, they gave him work orders that said I needed a regular explorer 8000 DVR box, not an 8000HD box, so I wound up not getting a new box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Now I have to go to the cable office tomorrow and pick one up myself.
> 
> 
> Good thing is though, he made a bunch of phone calls for me, and even though I didn't get an answer I liked, I still appreciated the effort. Anyway, he talked to a supervisor, and the 8300HD box has no date of arrival yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Also he said they are NOT releasing the software update for the explorer 8000HD AT ALL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! They are going to just recommend upgrading to the 8300HD instead when its available (or should I say "IF" it's ever available!).
> 
> 
> I am really tired of all the conflicting answers. The cable guy agreed with me. He said he thought he heard about a software update in February, as was said here on the forums, but now his supervisor just said theres no update. I am really getting pissed here.*





In my opinion, those with malfunctioning SA8000 STBs, should simply dispute the amount of the rental on their monthly invoice. If enough people did that, they would introduce something that worked.


----------



## Goanna




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Makanmata_
> *In my opinion, those with malfunctioning SA8000 STBs, should simply dispute the amount of the rental on their monthly invoice.*



The tech was cool. He gave me a credit for the two months that I have had the box. The techs are always much better to deal with then the CSR's IMO.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Goanna_
> *The tech was cool. He gave me a credit for the two months that I have had the box. The techs are always much better to deal with then the CSR's IMO.*




There is no better bet in the world to take than the tech will not have the right box with him. IMO this is always the Techs fault. They are responsible for reviewing the work orders and making sure that they have the appropriate equipment. I doubt that he had the wrong work order. Did you see the wrong work order? The work order is generated from the typing of the CSR. Did the CSR read back to you your problem? Always have the CSR do that. This is what gets put into the system.


My first 8000 HD also arrived as the non HDmade him go back and get me the right one

My second one- I swapped out my self.

My third one, same story as my first, wrong one, "Go get me the right one-- pal!"

Fourth - story not written yet..


Larry


----------



## LL3HD

That's nice that they gave you credit for the two months but the two months are for the previous problems-- bang em for this month too! They should compensate you for the failed house call.



Larry


----------



## adrman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Flavius_
> *I have a few questions perhaps some of you kind folks can answer:
> 
> 
> I'm in the Hudson Valley (Poughkeepsie).. same TWCNY though.
> 
> 
> 1) I see the www.twcnyc.com site says "Road Runner High Speed Online is now 50% faster than before!" and "5.0" MB/s speeds. Well, mine isn't any faster! Still at 3.0. What gives?
> 
> THANKS!*



Unplug your cable modem for 30 seconds or so then plug it back it. Upon reboot you should have the higher dl speed. BTW, this also applies to Earthlink customers (of which I am one) via TWC.


----------



## Maurice2

My speed registers as 4775/357. Is it as good as it gets with RoadRunner in midtown Manhattan?


----------



## Goanna

Thanks for the advice guys. I will see if I can get some more credit out of them







. I was wondering, maybe you guys can look at my last bill. See if there is anything else I should dispute with them?


----------



## pdroth

Unless you have 4 converters, 2 of them being DVR boxes - you are being overcharged.


For whatever reason, the Time Warner billing system can't be figured out by anyone. Every time I swap any equipment I can look forward to a billing error the following month - and it's never in my favor.


Good luck.


----------



## Goanna

Yes, I do have 4 converters, including 2 dvr's.


One thing I am noticing, it is saying in the dBest package, 6.75 per converter and 0.22 per remote, and then down below in additional DTV Service, its saying again 6.75 per converter/0.22 per remote.


Are they double billing me for some of the equipment?


----------



## pdroth

I was wondering if someone could help me out with a wiring solution. I would like to know what kind of splitters I should be using to provide the best signal possible. Presently its probably not set up the best way, but it was the way my building was wired.


My current setup is as follows:



Incoming - Splitter #1: Bedroom/Living Room


Bedroom feed: TV


Living Room feed: --> Splitter #2 - Cable Modem/Splitter #3


Splitter #3: DVR/TV Cable In


Can someone recommend if I should get a 4-way splitter instead ? It's probably the most practical but it would involve some sheetrock work (the 1st splitter is in the wall to break the signal between the 2 rooms). However, if its the best solution I will do it.


I hope this wasn't too vague a question....


----------



## Goanna

Your best bet would be to put a 4 way splitter on the incoming cable. If its alot of work though, and you are happy with your PQ, then you might as well leave it alone. If you are getting bad reception anywhere though, and/or if your cable modem goes in and out alot, you might want to consider it.


----------



## pdroth

Thanks - is there any particular type I should get? What freq. range, amplified vs non-amplified, etc? I'm a little bit of an idiot in this area so I apologize in advance for the stupid questions!


Also, to answer your question about the billing: The dBest package includes 1 converter/remote. DVR service is in addition to that.


The additional DTV service is for the extra converters/service on the other tv sets. You'd save quite a bit if you eliminate a box or 2 and just use the unscrambled cable on those sets. I did that - wasn't worth an extra $10 for the 10 minutes a night I watch tv in my bedroom.


----------



## shk718




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Maurice2_
> *My speed registers as 4775/357. Is it as good as it gets with RoadRunner in midtown Manhattan?*




wow - the fastest i get using dslreports.com ' s test is 927 kbps. i've unplugged my cable modum to try to reboot it but it didn't change anything. i'm going thru wi-fi "G" but that shouldn't slow me down - does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## broadwayblue

i ran through dslreports last night and got 4383/352. can't really complain about that...although it would be nice if the upstream would go a little higher.


----------



## anthonymoody

Yeah I'm getting lo-mid 4xxx down, 3xx up pretty regularly now (though one of the tests still has it as much slower - must be a path issue).


TM


----------



## Makanmata




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by anthonymoody_
> *Yeah I'm getting lo-mid 4xxx down, 3xx up pretty regularly now (though one of the tests still has it as much slower - must be a path issue).
> 
> 
> TM*



In the Village its still 2972/392. Rebooted modem, and still getting the same results. Have they not gotten to my area yet, or is there something else I should be doing to get the "new" speeds?


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Makanmata_
> *In the Village its still 2972/392. Rebooted modem, and still getting the same results. Have they not gotten to my area yet, or is there something else I should be doing to get the "new" speeds?*



My speed report this morning:


2005-01-16 11:08:01 EST: 4290 / 352

Your download speed : 4393697 bps, or 4290 kbps.

A 536.3 KB/sec transfer rate.

Your upload speed : 360490 bps, or 352 kbps.


I'm also in the Village (specifically Hub 25, Southern Manhattan region).


----------



## ebabrah

New HD user here - about to order the Sharp LC-32GA5U. I already picked up the 8000HD, which seems like a mistake from what I've read here. Is there going to be a problem (now or in the future) since the sharp only accepts up to 720p? Any other things to know?

Thanks a lot


----------



## vadalus

HI Guys,


Slightly off topic I know, but people seem knowledgeable here.


Does anyone know of a DVD player which can upconvert to 720p/1080i (for component output) which can also provide extensive control over aspect ratios? I find it preferable to watch widescreen DVD's "zoomed" to fill a 16:9 picture (zoomed vertically, cutting off the extreme right and left sides), I would like to know if there is such a player that can do this...


Thanks


----------



## anthonymoody

Makanmata,

I'm in the West Village and get #'s very similar to Manatus'


ebabrah,

You can choose to have the box output various combinations of 480p, 720p, 1080i by selecting and de-selecting them from a menu so no problem there. However, I'd be surprised to learn that your display couldn't accept a 1080i signal and scale it to 720p - most sets can do this.


vadalus,

Can't help you as I think what you're looking for is sacrilege










TM


----------



## vadalus

anthonymoody:











I am sure you are right, just sick of not using my whole screen.


Thanks


----------



## ebabrah

Yeah I think it scales 1080i, just doesn't display it as such. It's an Aquos, after all.


----------



## Makanmata




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by anthonymoody_
> *Makanmata,
> 
> I'm in the West Village and get #'s very similar to Manatus'
> 
> 
> TM*




It might have been the line test I was using. Tried some other sites and got as good as 4350/352.


----------



## rhsauer

vadalus -- the Momitsu V880 will upscale over component and has a zoom feature.


----------



## mabrym




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by rhsauer_
> *vadalus -- the Momitsu V880 will upscale over component and has a zoom feature.*



So will iodata's Avel Link Player. About $100 less, but doesn't have DVI or wireless ethernet link Momitsu


----------



## Goanna

The Norcent DP-501M also upscales over component and uses the same sigma chipset as the momitsu. Its not top of the line, but its inexpensive and IMO its a pretty nice player. I got it for like $60.00 brand new from buy.com. Theres a nice size thread about the player in the dvd forum if you are interested in it.


----------



## pwanuga

I've read throughy the las few months of posts - really interesting stuff. Here's a simple question...I've seen people allude to the "old SA 3100HD" - and have seen statements like "don't let TWC stick you with it". I have this box - the HD PQ is terrific! I have it all set up with my Media Center PC for PVRing, my surround system, etc.


What is the big benefit of getting the SA 3250HD? Is the SD picture quality better? I know that Digital Audio jack is different...but what else? Is swapping worth my while?


Someone Convince Me!


----------



## anthonymoody

Your 3100HD will die a horrible death...slowly. Freeze ups, drop outs, will evolve into crashes, hard reboot requirements, etc. This will happen increasingly frequently until you get so frustrated that you swap the box out. May as well save yourself the frustration. That box is a POS. And yes the PQ will be as good or better with the 3250 or 3510.


TM


----------



## shk718

has anyone used the DVDO iScan HD+ with their 8000HD (on a plasma or rear projection - i have a 50" plasma) and what were the results - did it improve the picture? - especially on the 480i stuff


----------



## leegeousa

I have to turn off my Norton Firewall to get the download speed results. My upload speed is also in the three hundred range. I suspect the antivirus program has something to do with this slow down. It scans "stuff" in and out of the computer.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by shk718_
> *has anyone used the DVDO iScan HD+ with their 8000HD (on a plasma or rear projection - i have a 50" plasma) and what were the results - did it improve the picture? - especially on the 480i stuff*



Don't you have to pass the iScan a 480i signal? Unfortunately the 8000HD can't output 480i in HD mode.


----------



## anthonymoody

Well I have both (the 8000HD and the iScan HD+) but wont be set up again for a few more weeks (doing a big renovation) so can't comment on the PQ improvement possibilities). The HD+ can take any input resolution and output any user defined resolution which is the main reason I got it (my PJ is 1400x788).


TM


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by anthonymoody_
> *Well I have both (the 8000HD and the iScan HD+) but wont be set up again for a few more weeks (doing a big renovation) so can't comment on the PQ improvement possibilities). The HD+ can take any input resolution and output any user defined resolution which is the main reason I got it (my PJ is 1400x788).
> 
> 
> TM*



But for SD I can't imagine it's that useful (putting aside yoru 1400x788 resolution) since the 8000HD's crappy scaler is going to convert 480i to either 480p, 720p or 1080i first. If you could pass the iScan 480i for SD then you'd be set.


----------



## anthonymoody

Agreed. The 8000HD is definitely a limiting factor.


TM


----------



## frankle1

Just got off the phone with TWC to arrange for a switch of my SA8000 DVR for the HD model. I asked what models they have and the rep stated that they have both the 8000HD and 8300HD available however both may not be available at a particular serivce location. She said I could request the 8300HD if I wanted when I go to the service center. Hoepful this is good info!


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by frankle1_
> *Just got off the phone with TWC to arrange for a switch of my SA8000 DVR for the HD model. I asked what models they have and the rep stated that they have both the 8000HD and 8300HD available however both may not be available at a particular serivce location. She said I could request the 8300HD if I wanted when I go to the service center. Hoepful this is good info!*



Just called the main number and they told me the same thing that the 8300HD is now available at the service centers in limited quantities. Now before you get as excited as did, I then called the 23rd st. office and spoke to the supervisor there. She said they definitely do not have the 8300 and aren't aware of it coming in anytime soon. She was also nice enough to call the warehouse for me, while I was on the line and they hadn't heard about it either. So it's possible that it's out there somewhere, but I wouldn't waste your time going to 23rd st. to get it, b/c it doesn't sound like it will be there.


----------



## kristcnj

Where did you go?


----------



## bigd86

I called today to get my daughter an 8000 (I have 2 8000HDs, but she hasn't made the HD plunge yet!!!). While I was on the phone with them, I asked if they knew anything about the 8300HD, and she said she will check-and when she got back, she said that they had NO information at all about them!!!


Typical TWCNYC misinformation!


----------



## frankle1




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by EricScott_
> *Just called the main number and they told me the same thing that the 8300HD is now available at the service centers in limited quantities. Now before you get as excited as did, I then called the 23rd st. office and spoke to the supervisor there. She said they definitely do not have the 8300 and aren't aware of it coming in anytime soon. She was also nice enough to call the warehouse for me, while I was on the line and they hadn't heard about it either. So it's possible that it's out there somewhere, but I wouldn't waste your time going to 23rd st. to get it, b/c it doesn't sound like it will be there.*



How do you get the number for the specific service center? I am in upper manhattan and use the one on Broadway and 218.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by frankle1_
> *How do you get the number for the specific service center? I am in upper manhattan and use the one on Broadway and 218.*



Actually used CitySearch and looked up Time Warner Cable - the 23rd st. # is 212.598.7200.


----------



## neo0285

does twc offer firewire enabled hdtv cable boxes


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by EricScott_
> *Just called the main number and they told me the same thing that the 8300HD is now available at the service centers in limited quantities. Now before you get as excited as did, I then called the 23rd st. office and spoke to the supervisor there. She said they definitely do not have the 8300 and aren't aware of it coming in anytime soon. She was also nice enough to call the warehouse for me, while I was on the line and they hadn't heard about it either. So it's possible that it's out there somewhere, but I wouldn't waste your time going to 23rd st. to get it, b/c it doesn't sound like it will be there.*



Perhaps because TWCNYC is by far TWC's largest franchise, it typically lags other TWC franchises in delivering new stuff. The SARA versions of the 8300HD have been available outside NYC for some time now, but the first credible reports of the deployment of the box with Pioneer Passport Echo software in other TWC systems are very recent. If the history of the rollout of the 8000HD is a reliable guide, it's probably going to be another couple of months before the 8300HD shows up here. Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## nbuubu

My 8000HD is constantly crashing, and as I was calling to complain (again) the rep said that flyers would be mailed out in HD customers' bills to let them know when the 8300HD is available ... probably not, but at least that's an indication they know how widespread the problem is. I think if enough people called demanding refunds for the DVR charge they might move a little quicker.


----------



## anthonymoody

At the very least this is progress of a sort. I'd rather have an actual box of course but it does appear that there's positive movement here...


TM


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by nbuubu_
> *I think if enough people called demanding refunds for the DVR charge they might move a little quicker.*



Did that recently, but made it slightly more permanent at twcnyc.com, using the "contact us" within the customer-service dropdown menu. With 8000HDs, they're providing extremely poor "soft" HD quality--only ~890 lines maximum compared to the ~1335 lines maximum, 50% higher horizontal resolution, I've measured from RCN Cable with their DCT6208 DVR. -- John


----------



## pdroth

Just wondering - how do you measure the resoultion being output from the various boxes? Are you using a video capture card?


----------



## John Mason

I'm using HDNet's Tuesday 8 am test patterns, requiring the 'extra' HD package, as outlined in the '890-line' thread link, which includes how-to posts. -- John


----------



## pdroth

Thanks.


----------



## kristcnj

It has to do with the firmware that drives the operation of the box and the amount of memory available. I haven't seen one so I'll ask: anybody know the resolution on the 8300? I guess we won't know what it is with the passport software until someone from twcnyc takes one home and tests it. Either way, if the HDMI port works, I can free up the other two component inputs for DVD and XBOX...


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by kristcnj_
> *I haven't seen one so I'll ask: anybody know the resolution on the 8300? I guess we won't know what it is with the passport software until someone from twcnyc takes one home and tests it. Either way, if the HDMI port works, I can free up the other two component inputs for DVD and XBOX...*



Yes, I've been asking for similar HDNet measurements of the 8300HD in the HD recorders forum.


I'd hope it at least matches the 1290 lines I measured with my vintage SA3100HD. And it would be great if the 8300HD delivered the 1335 lines I measure with my RCN Cable DVR converter. If it doesn't, that suggests TWC is performing noticeable rate shaping (bandwidth limiting) of its HD signals. A few years back someone at TWC admitted rate shaping. Could just mean a superior RCN converter, too.


A comparison of a HDMI/DVI TWC converter output resolution versus a YPbPr output would be interesting, too. Guess that should be on an all-digital display (plasma, DLP), although DVI output to other displays would also be useful. -- John


----------



## pciav

I just received an email from TWC-NYC after submitting the DOITT on-line complaint form. Here is the text stating that the SA-8300 is on its way:


"Thank you for your recent communication to the New York City Department of Information Technology and Telecommunications. Your note has been forwarded to my attention for review and response.


First, I want to take this opportunity to apologize for the difficulties you experienced. With regard to the equipment issue you raised, we have made every effort to keep up with the evolving nature of the HDTV arena. *I am pleased to inform you that Time Warner Cable of New York and New Jersey is in the process of adding the SA8300 HD DVR converter. Barring any unforeseen obstacles, we estimate this equipment will be available to our customers within the next two months.* I will personally contact you once this equipment is available and make the necessary arrangements to have the converter installed at your convenience.


Let me assure you that customer satisfaction is our highest priority and your opinion is important to us. I trust this response has been helpful in addressing the concerns that you raised and hope you will continue to enjoy your high definition cable service."


----------



## drew138

Great news on the 8300HD.


Will I be able to use the same DVI cable that I used back when I had the Pioneer HD Box? Does anyone know if this has the same physical dimensions as the 8000HD? Will TWC let me smash my 8000HD to pieces on the sidewalk with a sledgehamer, Office Space Style, for having to put up with this giant POS?


Also, as far as the bandwidth speeds over the cable modem, what tools/sites are people using to test the download speeds? It would be great if we could get a standard going and see some consistant results.


The Firefox browser has a cool add in tool that does a great job of measirung D/L speeds, but I don't have a good U/L tool/site.


Also, I think it was Manautus who mentioned that he knew his exact HUB in the city. How'd you figure that out? I'm in Soho, W. Village area.


Drew


----------



## LL3HD

Thanks Phil, hopefully we'll see the 8300 sooner rather than later. I'm having problems again with my box. This is totally ridiculous.


I called the CSR yesterday and got the Canadian off site runaround.

"What are you talking aboot? No one else is complaining about these boxes. It must be your line. Yadda Yadda."


What a crock. I told her that I had three house calls concerning this situation and have had three replacement boxes as well. It's all documented, she knows this.

In one ear out the other.

This CSR insisted on scheduling another appointment. No problem, come on over. I got a few dollars taken off my bill and after they do this new scheduled appointment, 2/5, I will get additional credits. But that's not what I want.


I want A FUNCTIONAL BOX!


I've been meaning to send out the same official complaint, as you did, too. Next week I will file one.


Larry


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drew138_
> *Great news on the 8300HD.
> 
> 
> Will I be able to use the same DVI cable that I used back when I had the Pioneer HD Box? Does anyone know if this has the same physical dimensions as the 8000HD? Will TWC let me smash my 8000HD to pieces on the sidewalk with a sledgehamer, Office Space Style, for having to put up with this giant POS?
> 
> 
> Also, as far as the bandwidth speeds over the cable modem, what tools/sites are people using to test the download speeds? It would be great if we could get a standard going and see some consistant results.
> 
> 
> The Firefox browser has a cool add in tool that does a great job of measirung D/L speeds, but I don't have a good U/L tool/site.
> 
> 
> Also, I think it was Manautus who mentioned that he knew his exact HUB in the city. How'd you figure that out? I'm in Soho, W. Village area.
> 
> 
> Drew*




Drew --


The 8300HD has a HDMI not a DVI output. I don't know the box's exact dimensions but do know that it's slightly smaller (less wide) than the 8000HD.


I found out my hub's identity by going into my 8000HD's Diagnostics menu.


I (and others) like the SPEAKEASY modem speed test.


----------



## pciav

Well, I am glad that the SA 8300 is coming also. Luckily I have relatively few problems with SA 8000 except for the occasional lock up and grey screen problem. For the most part it has worked, but it is not what it is supposed to be. That is the reason I have kept the Pio 3510HD in my main system.


Regarding the SA 8300 and the HDMI output, here is the million dollar question... Will using an HDMI to DVI cable or adapter have any color space or black or white crush issues?? I hope the engineers at SA were smart enough to put some auto sensing on the HDMI port to know whether HMDI is connected on the other end or DVI so it can send the correct digital RGB.


----------



## drew138

4628 down, 355 up. over qn 802.11g wireless router, not too bad.


----------



## DjPiLL




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LL3HD_
> *What a crock. I told her that I had three house calls concerning this situation and have had three replacement boxes as well. It's all documented, she knows this.
> 
> In one ear out the other.
> 
> This CSR insisted on scheduling another appointment. No problem, come on over. I got a few dollars taken off my bill and after they do this new scheduled appointment, 2/5, I will get additional credits. But that's not what I want.
> 
> 
> I want A FUNCTIONAL BOX!
> 
> 
> I've been meaning to send out the same official complaint, as you did, too. Next week I will file one.
> 
> 
> Larry*




I am in the same exact situation. Been through three boxes... all documented. A tech is coming out tomorrow to bring out box number 4. Hey better show up too... i have a 2-6 appointment... they better not blame the snow.


----------



## frankle1

Just an update:


Despite what the reps on the phone said when I went to the service center at 219 + Broadway they only have the 8000HD.....the wait continues


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pciav_
> *Well, I am glad that the SA 8300 is coming also. Luckily I have relatively few problems with SA 8000 except for the occasional lock up and grey screen problem. For the most part it has worked, but it is not what it is supposed to be. That is the reason I have kept the Pio 3510HD in my main system.
> 
> 
> Regarding the SA 8300 and the HDMI output, here is the million dollar question... Will using an HDMI to DVI cable or adapter have any color space or black or white crush issues?? I hope the engineers at SA were smart enough to put some auto sensing on the HDMI port to know whether HMDI is connected on the other end or DVI so it can send the correct digital RGB.*



Agreed - this is a big question. If you have a display that only accepts PC RGB you may have some issues b/c my guess is the 8300 will output Video RGB only, given that it has an HDMI output. Hopefully if you have a DVI in on your display, there is some option on the display that lets you choose PC vs. Video RGB (usually it's called somethink like Standard vs. Enhanced black levels or something like that).


Fortunately in my setup, I have one DVI in and one HDMI in (currently being used by my panasonic s97 dvd player). The S97 reportedly works fine w/ an HDMI to DVI adapter so I will likely use HDMI in for the 8300.


Still happy to hear that the box will be here eventually.


----------



## pciav

Eric,


I have an NEC 61XM2/S 61" Plasma which has a DVI input with HDCP. I also have a Lumagen VisionPro HDP Video Processor. The NEC accepts both Video and PC Levels and the Lumagen the same for input and output. In my case, the Lumagen handles all the video input. I am still not sure how it will work with HDMI since it has DVI inputs. What I do know is that in a recent software update they did allowing 480i output via HDMI to their DVI input their is a choice of 4:2:2 or 4:4:4 relating to YCbCr levels. I am unsure how this relates to HD Broadcasts as I am not sure what format they are broadcast in.


For me I think I am safe, but this could be a potential problem for some. Right now, I do most of my recording in on the Bedroom SA-8000HD, and cursory on the second one I have in the basement. In the Bedroom I have a 37" Panasonic Plasma and in the basement I have a 22" Samsung LCD (both have DVI inputs currently being unused because of the 8000's lack of support, the Panny will eventually get an HDMI card also). There are some shows I would prefer to watch on the living system with the 61" NEC, but I refuse to give up the Pioneer 3510HD until the SA-8300HD is available and I can verify it is as good as the Pioneer.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pciav_
> *Eric,
> 
> 
> I have an NEC 61XM2/S 61" Plasma which has a DVI input with HDCP. I also have a Lumagen VisionPro HDP Video Processor. The NEC accepts both Video and PC Levels and the Lumagen the same for input and output. In my case, the Lumagen handles all the video input. I am still not sure how it will work with HDMI since it has DVI inputs. What I do know is that in a recent software update they did allowing 480i output via HDMI to their DVI input their is a choice of 4:2:2 or 4:4:4 relating to YCbCr levels. I am unsure how this relates to HD Broadcasts as I am not sure what format they are broadcast in.
> 
> *



I'm not sure either if HD is YCbCr or RGB. What I do know is that a device with an HDMI out will pass Video RGB and as long as your display isn't demanding PC RGB (sounds like yours isn't) you shouldn't have crushed/clipped blacks and whites.


Curious what the answer to the HD broadcast format question is though - anyone?


----------



## anthonymoody

Phil,

Nice job and thanks for the info!

TM


----------



## dacaplan

Hi,


I have an Aquos 26ga5u, I just tried to connect the Pioneer HD (non-dvr TWC) box to it via DVI, and it is giving me a message about not having an HDCP compatible device. Is this coming from the box or the TV?


Also, when I try to go with component instead of DVI, I don't get a picture either. Anybody what is wrong? I do get a picture with S-video, but what good is that.


Thanks,


Dave


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dacaplan_
> *Hi,
> 
> 
> I have an Aquos 26ga5u, I just tried to connect the Pioneer HD (non-dvr TWC) box to it via DVI, and it is giving me a message about not having an HDCP compatible device. Is this coming from the box or the TV?
> 
> 
> Also, when I try to go with component instead of DVI, I don't get a picture either. Anybody what is wrong? I do get a picture with S-video, but what good is that.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Dave*



Dave --


This is probably not the most productive place for you to have posted your inquiry, since it really has nothing to do with TWCNYC.


That said, HDCP-related problems and error messages are common, and the fact that your TV, according to its published specs, has a DVI-I input and the Pioneer box has a DVI-D output may be part of the problem you're having.


The Pioneer box disables its component output whenever a cable is connected to its DVI jack, and if you've not disconnected your DVI cable when trying component, that's probably why you're not seeing anything.


----------



## joe newbie

I just got a Sony 34XS955 and I am experiencing a problem. I receive my HD signal through a Time Warner NYC SA 8000HD (Tried to get the 8300, no dice). The box is connected to the Sony via component cables. After 5 minutes of being turned on, I notice video scrolling on all channels. I hope I am using this term correctly. To be more specific, after five minutes, the screen seems to "flicker" or "roll" horizontally across the entire screen. The "roll" goes from bottom to top; it's almost like a ripple of slightly higher contrast through the image on screen.


The DVD player does not cause similar problems. Nor can I replicate the problem when using a non-HD cable box. Both of these sources were fine using the same component cables; I also swapped cables and reproduced all the same results. Also, I swapped out the SA 8000HD for a new one and I am still having the scroll problem. Finally, I pulled in some OTA HD channels today and the problem did not replicate. So the problem only occurs when I use a SA 8000SD. However, having gone through two of them, I can't say it definitely is the box.


Does this sound like a problem with the TV or does it sound like an issue with the cable box/signal? A tech is coming from TWC, but I suspect this is a problem with the TV, which will break my heart.


Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## nbuubu

It's the box. I see the same thing. In fact, I see bulges of pink scrolling vertically from bottom to top.


It's a crap product.


----------



## dacaplan

Thanks Manatus, you were right about the DVI cable interfering with the component signal when they are connected at the same time. I finally got it all working with component. As for the DVI-I not being compatible with DVI-D, that doesn't really make sense to me as DVI-I should be able to handle both. The fact that (and I'm only assuming this) my set has a DVI-I input without HDCP (although the manual is curiously vague on this), might be the reason why the DVI connection doesn't work.


Has anyone else tried to hook an Aquos using DVI and the Pioneer 3510?


----------



## n2ogb

Originally posted by dacaplan

Hi,


I have an Aquos 26ga5u, I just tried to connect the Pioneer HD (non-dvr TWC) box to it via DVI, and it is giving me a message about not having an HDCP compatible device. Is this coming from the box or the TV?


Also, when I try to go with component instead of DVI, I don't get a picture either. Anybody what is wrong? I do get a picture with S-video, but what good is that.


Thanks,


Dave


With the Aquos select input 5. Press menu, scroll to option. scroll to input select. Select Digital AV.

Ron


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by joe newbie_
> *The "roll" goes from bottom to top; it's almost like a ripple of slightly higher contrast through the image on screen.
> *



Reads like a ground loop problem, very common with cable. If you disconnect all cable wires and it goes away (say, DVD video), it's an electrical problem that someone at TWC (may require pestering for a supervisor) should help you with. A search using ground loop in the hardware section, including the archive, will provide numerous fix-it threads, although TWC should provide the fix. -- John


----------



## joe newbie




> Quote:
> A search using ground loop in the hardware section, including the archive, will provide numerous fix-it threads, although TWC should provide the fix. -- John



Thanks very much for this information. I have been trying for days to get some leads on this problem. Your help is much appreciated. I'll post the resolution (if an when i get it).


----------



## teebeebee1

Anyone know if espn2 hd is going to be added anytime soon? I tried calling and got some douchebag who wouldn't give me the time of day


"It took us long enough to get espnhd, i doubt we'd get that"


Nice job, quality day work for the cackgobbler


----------



## neo0285




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by joe newbie_
> *I just got a Sony 34XS955 and I am experiencing a problem. I receive my HD signal through a Time Warner NYC SA 8000HD (Tried to get the 8300, no dice). The box is connected to the Sony via component cables. After 5 minutes of being turned on, I notice video scrolling on all channels. I hope I am using this term correctly. To be more specific, after five minutes, the screen seems to "flicker" or "roll" horizontally across the entire screen. The "roll" goes from bottom to top; it's almost like a ripple of slightly higher contrast through the image on screen.
> 
> 
> The DVD player does not cause similar problems. Nor can I replicate the problem when using a non-HD cable box. Both of these sources were fine using the same component cables; I also swapped cables and reproduced all the same results. Also, I swapped out the SA 8000HD for a new one and I am still having the scroll problem. Finally, I pulled in some OTA HD channels today and the problem did not replicate. So the problem only occurs when I use a SA 8000SD. However, having gone through two of them, I can't say it definitely is the box.
> 
> 
> Does this sound like a problem with the TV or does it sound like an issue with the cable box/signal? A tech is coming from TWC, but I suspect this is a problem with the TV, which will break my heart.
> 
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated.*



this might be problem with your tv. Itc a common problem with the sony crt's, there is a whole thread in the crt section of this forum. Check if you have the same problem with 720p, if you only experience this with 1080i then it is your tv, and you need a sony rep to come in and fix it.


----------



## joe newbie




> Quote:
> this might be problem with your tv. Itc a common problem with the sony crt's, there is a whole thread in the crt section of this forum. Check if you have the same problem with 720p, if you only experience this with 1080i then it is your tv, and you need a sony rep to come in and fix it.



Do you know the specific problem with the CRT? I am actually beginning to suspect that it is a ground loop hum problem caused by Time Warner Cable. I looked in the CRT forum, but couldn't find a thread that described my problem. Do you happen to have a link? Thanks.


----------



## DjPiLL

I am having people over for the Super Bowl. I currently have an 8000HD on the main TV in my living room (the one that will have the SuperBowl on)... and a 3510HD in my office.


I do not want to hear people bitching about pixelation and dropouts (some of them are real audiophiles). I am actually going to swap out the 8000HD and attach the 3510HD to the plasma in my living room for the superbowl to minimize issues.


Is anyone else planning on doing something similar?


----------



## joe newbie




> Quote:
> Is anyone else planning on doing something similar?



I've asked the technician who is coming to hopefully fix my ground loop problem to also bring a cable card so I have it for the Suberbowl.


----------



## LawrenceB

Yeah, I'm going to pray...


Fox is terrible, dropouts all over the place the past two weeks. CBS was fine last night, perfect 1080i signal with no dropouts. Unfortunately Fox has the Super Bowl, correct?


----------



## PaulInParkSlope




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LawrenceB_
> *Yeah, I'm going to pray...
> 
> 
> Fox is terrible, dropouts all over the place the past two weeks. CBS was fine last night, perfect 1080i signal with no dropouts. Unfortunately Fox has the Super Bowl, correct?*



My SA8000HD gets delivered tomorrow. Is it really that bad? Can anyone describe exactly what happens? Am I making a "mistake" getting HD?


----------



## LawrenceB

It's usually pretty good. But Fox has been hit or miss with HD sports. Many times it's almost unwatchable with audio and video dropouts. On my system the Dolby decoder turns off, then clicks back on every time there is a dropout. So it can be horrible to watch. It's disgusting how bad TWC quality control is. And don't bother to call and complain, they are idiots and don't care.


----------



## kristcnj

Any news on the 8300's rumored availability?


----------



## LawrenceB

None that I've heard...only rumors. But it isn;t going to help with Fox HD. The problem is in the system, not the receivers.


----------



## kristcnj

When we go from 890 resolvable lines to 1330, it should help a great deal...


----------



## anthonymoody

Paul in the slope,

Definitely not a mistake getting HD. Just know that the 8000HD is a little quirky sometimes and doesn't put out as much resolution as the othe (non DVR) HD boxes. Just about every conceivable problem with it has been covered here and in the 8000HD thread in the HD recorders forum. But it's certainly useable on a daily basis. That said, we'll all be trading in our 8000HD's for 8300HD's so fast it'll make your head spin










TM


----------



## DJ Frustration

Has it been proven that the 8300HD has better resolution than the 8000HD? I think we'll all rush to get 'em if in fact the resolution is higher than the blurry 890 lines of the 8000HD.


----------



## kristcnj

That's the question we were trying to address last week. I was trying to see if anyone's run HD Net's test pattern with the 8300 to confirm what I've suspected: that it's a huge upgrade from the 8000. You can all DVR this test at 8 AM tomorrow to get concrete proof that the DVR you're using is not producing a true HD picture...


----------



## Sickman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DjPiLL_
> *I am having people over for the Super Bowl. I currently have an 8000HD on the main TV in my living room (the one that will have the SuperBowl on)... and a 3510HD in my office.
> 
> 
> I do not want to hear people bitching about pixelation and dropouts (some of them are real audiophiles). I am actually going to swap out the 8000HD and attach the 3510HD to the plasma in my living room for the superbowl to minimize issues.
> 
> 
> Is anyone else planning on doing something similar? *



I have the pio HD box, and I'm having people over for the game, too. I may not suffer from your 8000HD problems, but I'm a little nervous about the whole thing nonetheless. I'm just going to hold my breath and hope. Yesterday's NFC championship game was not a very impressive broadcast for Fox. In addition to drop-outs, I had 2 or 3 burps of loud static lasting about a second each. That's going to be embarrassing if it happens during the big game.


Oh, and I have to remember: as it is a Fox 720p broadcast I must *NEVER* use the guide or I risk a total video lockup.


----------



## bigd86




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Sickman_
> *In addition to drop-outs, I had 2 or 3 burps of loud static lasting about a second each*



I had those, too. Not a box problem. You cannot expect HD perfection. The technology just isn't there yet. There are too many variables-on site problems, network problems, TWCNY problems, and yes, box problems. Do not go into the game with unrealistic expectations (like the Eagles winning







) You must explain this to your non HD viewing guests-this is all still a work in progress, and glitches may occur. Just take in the game, and enjoy!


----------



## jergans




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bigd86_
> *I had those, too. Not a box problem. You cannot expect HD perfection. The technology just isn't there yet. There are too many variables-on site problems, network problems, TWCNY problems, and yes, box problems. Do not go into the game with unrealistic expectations (like the Eagles winning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) You must explain this to your non HD viewing guests-this is all still a work in progress, and glitches may occur. Just take in the game, and enjoy!*



Are people really going to say, "Wow, that HD stuff SUCKS. I can't believe in the 3:30 hour broadcast there were THREE instances of audio static! And a few times, the picture broke up! I'd rather watch in SD and listen to the game in regular analog stereo."


I had people over for the early game yesterday and all they talked about was how amazing the picture and sound was. In four hours of FOX's HD broadcast, there was something like 30 seconds of audio/video breakups, I'm guessing.


The FOX broadcast definitely left something to be desired, especially compared to the CBS broadcast, but if you're having HD-newbies over for the game, I'm sure they're going to be blown away.


----------



## dkan24

Finally someone says something that makes sense! Normal people are not freaks like us







They all love HD (as we do) and do not notice the breakups. Enjoy the game!


----------



## neo0285




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by joe newbie_
> *Do you know the specific problem with the CRT? I am actually beginning to suspect that it is a ground loop hum problem caused by Time Warner Cable. I looked in the CRT forum, but couldn't find a thread that described my problem. Do you happen to have a link? Thanks.*



Sorry that thread seems to have been deleted. it was about 30pages long. Easy way to check is set your cable box to 720p and see if the problem persists, if it does its your cable, if it only occurs in 1080i , its the tv. If thats the case call osny, all it is is an easy service menu adjustment, and it will be fixed.


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by PaulInParkSlope_
> *My SA8000HD gets delivered tomorrow. Is it really that bad? Can anyone describe exactly what happens? Am I making a "mistake" getting HD?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Not a mistake at all. But the SA8000HD, only as programmed with updateable firmware locally and some other cable companies, puts out very 'soft' reduced-resolution HD. It appears the SA8300HD, reportedly slated for introduction here within a few months, fixes the problem. 8000HDs also have numerous 'glitches' affecting recording.


If you record the 10-minute HDNet test pattern next Tuesday (8 am) you can measure 8000HD resolution on your set (techniques outlined within this thread ). If you rent a different, non-DVR, HD converter from TWC you should see significantly crisper HD, assuming your display can deliver it.


My vintage SA3100HD provides 45% higher resolution than my 8000HD (1290 vs. 890 lines) and RCN Cable's 6208 DVR provides 50% higher resolution--plus it doesn't have the well-known faint white fog that spoils 3100HD images. My long-awaited 8000HD fixes the fogging problem but apparently lacks the right firmware driver for its ATI video-output chip, spoiling resolution. -- John


----------



## joe newbie




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by neo0285_
> *Sorry that thread seems to have been deleted. it was about 30pages long. Easy way to check is set your cable box to 720p and see if the problem persists, if it does its your cable, if it only occurs in 1080i , its the tv. If thats the case call osny, all it is is an easy service menu adjustment, and it will be fixed.*



Thanks for the tip. I changed the box to 720p and the problem persists. The TWC cable tech will be here today, so I hope he'll be able to either a) properly ground the cable line, or b) provide me with a cable isolator.


----------



## kristcnj

While I understand that you cannot expect perfection, the deficiencies of the SA 8300 HD go well beyond a brief sounds drop out. The bottom line is that you are paying for a service that you are not receiving. It's like buying a Ford Mustang and getting a Ford Focus. The focus is still better than the average car, but can't compare to a sports are for performance. We all pay great sums of money for the HD equipment and the service, but if you own this box you're not even close to getting the performance.


To hear Bidg86 say that we should all be happy with what we have, sounds like a TWC answer! In a capitalistic market, the consumer should never be content with substandard (yes, it is) quality when you pay for the best. This is especially true when the service provider can do something about it.


----------



## bigd86




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by kristcnj_
> 
> To hear Bidg86 say that we should all be happy with what we have, sounds like a TWC answer! In a capitalistic market, the consumer should never be content with substandard (yes, it is) quality when you pay for the best. This is especially true when the service provider can do something about it. [/b]



I am CERTAINLY not saying "be happy with what you have"-what I am saying (having been a computer professional for over 10 years) is that new technology (like HD) is destined not to be perfect-and while we, as consumers, should always strive for the best (and at least our money's worth), we must recognize that there will be imperfections. This is fact. Now, the 8000HD has some real issues (for me, the latest is an almost uncanny ability for the sound to go out of sync) and I am constantly trying to deal with TWC to get them to fix the thing (in anticipation of the arrival of the 8300HD). Yet, even with all these annoyances, I still love watching HD, appreciate the ability to record a program and watch it later, and hopefully will benefit from improvements in the future.


That's all that I am saying-in the end it the HD beauty of the Sequoias (that I am watching now) that is the whole point.


----------



## drew138

For those having guest over to watch the superbowl on the SA8000HD, try recording both 705 and 005 and everytine there is a replay switch between the two channels and show them the difference between the HD and SD images. This always blows my guests away when remonstrating HD over SD. The DVR is great because you can basically cue up 10 second clips to provide exact comparisons. Plus if you really miss something critical, you can just switch over and see what happened on the SD channel. If anyone complains too loudly, banish them to the SD set.


Or, just go to the game in Jacksonville like me







see it in the best resolution possible, live!!!


Go Eagles.


Drew


----------



## peter_moy13

Sorry to hijack, but did any of you non-HD tier subscribers notice that InHD was broadcasting the Pistons & Timberwolves last night unscrambled?


Of course when I hit channel 721 again this morning it was locked again.


I remember this happening a few weeks ago also. Anyone know what the story is?


-Pete


----------



## dkan24

when there are breakups I hit the instant replay button once or twice and this almost always helps. Try that.


----------



## BigBlueBong

yeah, watching "live" tv seems to cause more problems.....i always hit pause and wait a minute for the thing to buffer more and then hit play when i'm watching something live.....


hey, i'm not sure if this is an issue w/ the tv b/c i guess lcd's are known for this, but does anyone ever notice when the scene changes or if it pans quickly that it takes a second to get the picture to settle in.....i have the 8000hd.....it seems easier to blame it on the box....


----------



## LL3HD

Originally posted by DjPiLL

I am having people over for the Super Bowl...I do not want to hear people bitching about pixelation and dropouts... I am actually going to swap out the 8000HD and attach the 3510HD to the plasma in my living room for the superbowl to minimize issues.


Is anyone else planning on doing something similar? 

_____


Originally posted by drew138

For those having guest over to watch the superbowl on the SA8000HD, try recording both 705 and 005 and everytine there is a replay switch between the two channels and show them the difference between the HD and SD images. This always blows my guests away when remonstrating HD over SD. The DVR is great because you can basically cue up 10 second clips to provide exact comparisons. Plus if you really miss something critical, you can just switch over and see what happened on the SD channel. If anyone complains too loudly, banish them to the SD set.

______



That might be a good idea if these boxes were dependable but I would not go near the record button on game day.


Also, I will not set up my Pioneer box, instead of the 8000 HD, in my living room, even though the resolution is much better. As bad as the DVR is, I still need the replay abilities.


Drew, if you want to demo the HD with the SD, I would do as you say but not record. I would have one tuner on 705 and the other tuner on 005. With the buffers you can still demo.


Usually, during this football season, I have both tuners set to the same HD game channel, 705 in this situation. This gives me full coverage with the buffers in case I change one of the channels and miss something, I have back up. I found when I recorded one of the channels, I was setting myself up for the inevitable freeze and re boot. This would be a horror on Super Bowl Sunday with SD guests over, (or no guests for that matter).


I have the OTA antenna as the SD, totally humiliating, last resort back up.


Larry


----------



## CWK

Is anyone able to record the TWNYC HD signal from a SA3250HD w/firewire on a JVC HM-DH5U d-vhs machine? I just got this setup and have not been able to get it to work. Suggestions from the HDTV recording forum is that either TWC has the wrong 5C codes set, or that possibly the SA3250HD (TWC supplied equipment) is incompatible with this model of d-vhs. If either of these are true, it would affect everyone with this equipment and cable provider, and I am hoping to learn that someone has been successful. I understand I will not be able to record Pay per view or Video on demand, but I should be able to record all basic cable channels and have not been able to do so.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## patrickpiteo

I just had the 8000 DVR HD installed all the channles come in except 705 FOX. All I get is a gray screen. Any ideas. I called and they said it might be the box.. for one channel?


----------



## PaulInParkSlope




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by patrickpiteo_
> *I just had the 8000 DVR HD installed all the channles come in except 705 FOX. All I get is a gray screen. Any ideas. I called and they said it might be the box.. for one channel?*



Wow, I have the EXACT same story! Exact. So either Fox is having problems, or they got in a batch of bad boxes.


----------



## patrickpiteo




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by PaulInParkSlope_
> *Wow, I have the EXACT same story! Exact. So either Fox is having problems, or they got in a batch of bad boxes.*



It gotta be the channel . right.. I mean that can't have made box's that don't get channel 705 LOL.. I just picked it up tonight in Queens. All the other channels are fine..


----------



## shyguy3763

I have the 8000 dvr and I noticed that when I record a show it starts a min earlier example 7:59 instead of 8:00 so I always end up with a min or two of a previous show. Is there anyway to adjust the time or settings to stop this mess?


----------



## drew138




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LL3HD_
> *Originally posted by DjPiLL
> 
> 
> Drew, if you want to demo the HD with the SD, I would do as you say but not record. I would have one tuner on 705 and the other tuner on 005. With the buffers you can still demo.
> 
> 
> Usually, during this football season, I have both tuners set to the same HD game channel, 705 in this situation. This gives me full coverage with the buffers in case I change one of the channels and miss something, I have back up. I found when I recorded one of the channels, I was setting myself up for the inevitable freeze and re boot. This would be a horror on Super Bowl Sunday with SD guests over, (or no guests for that matter).
> 
> 
> I have the OTA antenna as the SD, totally humiliating, last resort back up.
> 
> 
> Larry*




Larry, great points. I actually re-considered my post and thought that you wouldn't need to actually record both channels since the dual tuner buffer would accomplish the same thing. I've done the dual tuner tuned to the same channel before but on in extreme cases of when I didn't want to lose the feed/buffer. It's a good trick for the box.


Drew


----------



## patrickpiteo

So does anyone else know if 705 is out or does my box have a problem...


----------



## drew138




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by patrickpiteo_
> *I just had the 8000 DVR HD installed all the channles come in except 705 FOX. All I get is a gray screen. Any ideas. I called and they said it might be the box.. for one channel?*



My first HD box received everything perfectly except Fox. It turned out to be a signal quality issue that was fixed by replacing one of the splitters in my apartment with a direct line.


Drew


----------



## drew138




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by shyguy3763_
> *I have the 8000 dvr and I noticed that when I record a show it starts a min earlier example 7:59 instead of 8:00 so I always end up with a min or two of a previous show. Is there anyway to adjust the time or settings to stop this mess?*



You can set/adjust the start/stop time, however, I recomend not messing with it too much. I had a couple of series set to cover +5 / -5 and at one point they started to overlap eachother and the box freaked out and didn't record the second show.... I wasn't happy and just killed all of my start / stop recoring options. I think you can set it up in the series manager options from the "List" option.


FYI: Fox is on as of 9:19 PM 1/25/2005.


Drew


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by shyguy3763_
> *I have the 8000 dvr and I noticed that when I record a show it starts a min earlier example 7:59 instead of 8:00 so I always end up with a min or two of a previous show. Is there anyway to adjust the time or settings to stop this mess?*



What you term "this mess" is actually one of the 8000's relatively few intelligently-designed features. It's intended to prevent recordings from beginning after programs start. It is impossible for TWC to have its internal clock, much less a DVR's clock, perfectly synchronized with those of hundreds of broadcasters. In addition, programs do not always begin at their nominally-scheduled times (NBC, for example, is notorious for starting shows one minute before the top of the hour).


But to answer your narrow question, once a recording has been scheduled, the 8000 allows its start and stop times to be adjusted in increments of minutes and hours.


----------



## patrickpiteo




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drew138_
> *You can set/adjust the start/stop time, however, I recomend not messing with it too much. I had a couple of series set to cover +5 / -5 and at one point they started to overlap eachother and the box freaked out and didn't record the second show.... I wasn't happy and just killed all of my start / stop recoring options. I think you can set it up in the series manager options from the "List" option.
> 
> 
> FYI: Fox is on as of 9:19 PM 1/25/2005.
> 
> 
> Drew*



Thanks, so it might be a line issue and not a box thing the with fox 705?


----------



## pdroth

705 is out for me as well. Good thing it isn't Super Bowl Sunday.


----------



## PaulInParkSlope




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pdroth_
> *705 is out for me as well. Good thing it isn't Super Bowl Sunday.*



pdroth,

Are you a new subscriber? Or have you been able to receive 705 in the past?


----------



## DJ Frustration

705 is working for me...Montell Williams is rockin it










I suggest everyone with problems on 705 reset your box by unplugging it or holding the power button on the DVR until the word "boot" appears.


----------



## PaulInParkSlope




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DJ Frustration_
> *705 is working for me...Montell Williams is rockin it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest everyone with problems on 705 reset your box by unplugging it or holding the power button on the DVR until the word "boot" appears.*



already did this about 5 times


----------



## patrickpiteo




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by PaulInParkSlope_
> *already did this about 5 times*



Did the unplug thing, and reset it also. Could it really be the box. I don't want to have to go and swap it out for nothing. Everything else works fine.. Good picture and such.


----------



## patrickpiteo




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pdroth_
> *705 is out for me as well. Good thing it isn't Super Bowl Sunday.*



So three of us on here have the same 705 issue?


----------



## pdroth

It is def a box issue of some type - odd that it's happenning to a lot of people at same time.


My HDTV's built-in tuner picked up FOX in HD without a problem, so the signal is there.


----------



## patrickpiteo

OK. so I will go do a swap of the box tonight. What time is the center open till in Queens.?


----------



## PaulInParkSlope




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pdroth_
> *It is def a box issue of some type - odd that it's happenning to a lot of people at same time.
> 
> 
> My HDTV's built-in tuner picked up FOX in HD without a problem, so the signal is there.*



Is your box new? Patrick and I both just got these boxes intalled yesterday. Seems like too much of a coincidence, no? But if your box is old....


----------



## patrickpiteo




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by PaulInParkSlope_
> *Is your box new? Patrick and I both just got these boxes intalled yesterday. Seems like too much of a coincidence, no? But if your box is old....*



Really stange...


----------



## pdroth

I wouldn't swap the box - way too coincidental that so many of us have this problem all of a sudden.


When I said it was a box issue, I meant that for some reason the boxes can't display 705 but the signal is being transmitted as I do pick it up while bypassing the 8000HD.


I've had this problem before on the YES network - would get on my old 8000 but my non-DVR box would pick it up. Took TWC about 2 hours to fix it once I reported it.


----------



## PaulInParkSlope

Well when I called TWC they said they would need to dispatch someone. First appointment wasn't until Monday!


----------



## patrickpiteo




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by PaulInParkSlope_
> *Well when I called TWC they said they would need to dispatch someone. First appointment wasn't until Monday!*



Is it still out?.. yea they said they same thing to me. How did they fix teh MSG one?


----------



## PaulInParkSlope




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by patrickpiteo_
> *Is it still out?.. yea they said they same thing to me. How did they fix teh MSG one?*



Yeah, sorry, still out... appointment isn't until NEXT Monday.


----------



## PaulInParkSlope

Is there a way to improve th PQ of the SD channels. Have to say, even though I was forewarned, I'm somewhat surprised at how poor the SD channels look on my pio plasma. Is this normal? Or should it be better. Is it a TWC issue?


----------



## CWK

I posted yesterday about not being able to record a high definition signal on my d-vhs. Here is an update - I spent 45 minutes on the phone with TWCNYC customer support and finally got to someone in "Broadband Technical Support" who reported that Time Warner does not provide firewire output for HD stations (at least not in New York City). I pointed out that firewire seemed to work fine for standard def channels, and she agreed, but insisted that it was "not active" for HD. Is this true? Is this even legal? This would moot the entire purpose of TW being required to supply a firewire equipped stb. If anyone has any experience in which you did get a TWNYC HD signal into a d-vhs, please let me know. Before I start writing letters, I want to make sure this surprising claim is true.


Thanks.


----------



## anthonymoody

CWK it's definitely not legal. You should submit a complaint through the method specified here earlier (can't remember the name) about the 8000 quality and the lack of 8300's.


Vic Ruiz you around to chime in on this?


TM


----------



## vruiz

There is a problem with the encoding on most of the HD channels that prevents them from being passed via firewire. Don't even bother talking to regular customer service about this. They are clueless. I have been complaining to Bob Watson's office for several months, talked to a couple of engineers, and they kicked it back to Pioneer to find a fix. I'm not holding my breath.


Currently the only channels that I can record (either with a JVC 30K or Mits 2K) are HBO (701), SHO (703), InHD 1 (721) and InHD 2 (722). Everything else is no good.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by anthonymoody_
> *CWK it's definitely not legal. You should submit a complaint through the method specified here earlier (can't remember the name) about the 8000 quality and the lack of 8300's.
> 
> 
> Vic Ruiz you around to chime in on this?
> 
> 
> TM*



Here's the method: NYCDoITT .


----------



## Jose

Anything new regarding ch. 708?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## patrickpiteo

Well now NBC-HD and ABC-HD along with 705 don't work on the 8000HD I just got. Just a gray screen.


----------



## Sickman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pdroth_
> *705 is out for me as well. Good thing it isn't Super Bowl Sunday.*



that's not even the least bit funny. I don't want to think about it.


----------



## pdroth

Sorry- didn't mean to joke about it.


Anyhow, it's working tonight. Whatever it was they must have figured it out.


----------



## ebabrah

Just plugged in my new Aquos and my 8000HD. After doing all the turning on, I can bring up the menus and program guide just fine, but when I try to tune to any channel, it just goes right back to 1. Also, there is no signal on 1 - just a blank screen. I talked to a friendly but ultimately unhelpful TWC rep on the phone - any ideas?

Thanks so much


----------



## SRFast




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ebabrah_
> *Just plugged in my new Aquos and my 8000HD. After doing all the turning on, I can bring up the menus and program guide just fine, but when I try to tune to any channel, it just goes right back to 1. Also, there is no signal on 1 - just a blank screen. I talked to a friendly but ultimately unhelpful TWC rep on the phone - any ideas?
> 
> Thanks so much*



Did the 8000HD ever work properly before on another set? If yes, it's not the STB. Check the set up of your new set. If both components are "new", try connecting the 8000HD to see if you get the proper service. You need to determine which of the two components is causing the problem before you can take corrective action.


Hope this helps....JL


----------



## patrickpiteo




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pdroth_
> *Sorry- didn't mean to joke about it.
> 
> 
> Anyhow, it's working tonight. Whatever it was they must have figured it out.*



Really.. well now I have other channels not working. Like NBC and ABC - HD. Are yours all still ok?


----------



## patrickpiteo




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ebabrah_
> *Just plugged in my new Aquos and my 8000HD. After doing all the turning on, I can bring up the menus and program guide just fine, but when I try to tune to any channel, it just goes right back to 1. Also, there is no signal on 1 - just a blank screen. I talked to a friendly but ultimately unhelpful TWC rep on the phone - any ideas?
> 
> Thanks so much*



I seem to see where some times it takes around 5 mins for the box to sync up with the cable signal.. for whatever reason..


----------



## ebabrah

That's what I thought too, though I left it on for a while this morning and it still didn't work. Even weirder, if I go to channel 100 (help on demand or whatever it is) and try to play the "getting started" video, the box reboots.


----------



## ebabrah

Both (8000HD and the TV) are brand new. My DVD player worked without a problem (plugged directly into the TV).

Thanks everyone for all your help...any more ideas, lemme know.


----------



## PaulInParkSlope




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pdroth_
> *Sorry- didn't mean to joke about it.
> 
> 
> Anyhow, it's working tonight. Whatever it was they must have figured it out.*



Mine was working as well. It's hard to imagine what the problem was. If it was a line issue, or signal strength issue, they certainly fixed it. I could not have had a better picture last night on FOX. Absolutely outstanding.


----------



## patrickpiteo




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by PaulInParkSlope_
> *Mine was working as well. It's hard to imagine what the problem was. If it was a line issue, or signal strength issue, they certainly fixed it. I could not have had a better picture last night on FOX. Absolutely outstanding.*



Your NBC ABC HD channels are also working?


----------



## PaulInParkSlope




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by patrickpiteo_
> *Your NBC ABC HD channels are also working?*



Yes they were. Did not do a lot of flipping last night, but I know that Alias and West Wing were both DiVo'd, so it had to be working.


----------



## patrickpiteo




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by PaulInParkSlope_
> *Yes they were. Did not do a lot of flipping last night, but I know that Alias and West Wing were both DiVo'd, so it had to be working.*



You did not do a reboot they just came back correct... Seemed I stared ti lose more channels last night.. Weired stuff. I gotta tell you... A tech called my house last night to say they fixed it and I saw the other channels out... I did swap out the box last night maybe that was it.. Who knows...


----------



## PaulInParkSlope




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by patrickpiteo_
> *You did not do a reboot they just came back correct... Seemed I stared ti lose more channels last night.. Weired stuff. I gotta tell you... A tech called my house last night to say they fixed it and I saw the other channels out... I did swap out the box last night maybe that was it.. Who knows...*



I did nothing. I came home from work and everything was fine. I'm kind of worried what I might find tonight. Sounds like this problem could start to re-appear.


----------



## patrickpiteo




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by PaulInParkSlope_
> *I did nothing. I came home from work and everything was fine. I'm kind of worried what I might find tonight. Sounds like this problem could start to re-appear.*



Could be and it makes no sense.. I came home last night and mine was sill out that is why I did a swap out...


----------



## anthonymoody

Vic,

Just out of curiosity are you letting it rest for now or do you continue to push (through whatever means) for a fix?


TM


----------



## patrickpiteo




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by patrickpiteo_
> *Could be and it makes no sense.. I came home last night and mine was sill out that is why I did a swap out...*



Could these problems be from a signal strength issue?


----------



## PaulInParkSlope

Anyone know if there's a chance TWCNYC could pick up FSNY and MSG HD so that I can watch my New Mets in HD? I'm thinking there is no chance of this happening since those stations are owned by Cablevision, but you never know. Looking for good news!


----------



## bgall

I think they hate each other right now....


----------



## LL3HD

I read in the Programming Forum that channel 730, ABC News Now, is history as of this Sunday. Personally I thought it was a waste of bandwidth. I wonder if we will get something worthy in its place?



Larry


----------



## rkunces

With Jim Dolan in charge it won't.


----------



## mstahlkr




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by rkunces_
> *With Jim Dolan in charge it won't.*



TWC will have their revenge in '06. TWC might not have enough bandwidth for them anyway. I don't know that, I'm just offering that as a possibility.


----------



## drew138




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by PaulInParkSlope_
> *Anyone know if there's a chance TWCNYC could pick up FSNY and MSG HD so that I can watch my New Mets in HD? I'm thinking there is no chance of this happening since those stations are owned by Cablevision, but you never know. Looking for good news!*



Paul,


I read somewhere that the mets are going to create a station similar to YES for mets games. NYC is big market and the teams are greedily (can't blame them) taking advantage of the situation. Not sure if the station will get off the ground before the season or not, but this will impact how the mets broadcast. TWC and YES went round and round for a long timie, so I assume that TWC will cause issues for a new mets channel as well.


I'm sure a search on the subject could yield more factual information.


Drew


----------



## vruiz

Time Warner is a partner in the new Mets network, along with Comcast, so carriage is pretty much guaranteed on those two. Cablevision will be a problem, though. The MSG and FSNY contracts run out after this season, so I'll bet Cablevision will give the new Mets network just as much grief in 2006 as they did to YES a couple of years ago.


----------



## jmp_nyc

But that doesn't help for this season. The MESs network is scheduled to be in place for the 2006 season, and I haven't heard word one about whether or not there will be MESs-HD.


In the mean time, Mets games are carried in HD on MSG-HD, FSNY-HD, and WPIX-HD, none of which TWC carries. A couple of years ago TWC announced that nationally they would be carrying all FSN-HD channels, but it turned out that FSNY was not included because it's not Fox owned and operated.


Many Mets games have had HD crews for at least 3 seasons now. Not one of those games has been carried in HD on TWC, and it's looking like we're gearing up for a 4th.


I'm half tempted to call Bob Watson every single time there's an ad during baseball season asking me to call my cable operator to ask for MSG-HD for FSNY-HD. In fact, I might also do it every time there's a shot of the sign on the outfield wall at Shea advertizing the HD broadcasts.


They'd better have the MESs network broadcasting HD from day one...

-JMP


----------



## PaulInParkSlope




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jmp_nyc_
> *I'm half tempted to call Bob Watson every single time there's an ad during baseball season asking me to call my cable operator to ask for MSG-HD for FSNY-HD. In fact, I might also do it every time there's a shot of the sign on the outfield wall at Shea advertizing the HD broadcasts.*



Unfortunately those ads are for Cablevision


----------



## patrickpiteo




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by patrickpiteo_
> *Could these problems be from a signal strength issue?*



Well I got these channels to work.. Yes it is a signal strength issue.. I disconnected my tap that goes into my cable modem and it all worked.. I then reconnected the cable back into the modem (RR) and it still worked. I guess it needs to sync to a strong signal first... WEIRD STUFF...


----------



## drew138




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by vruiz_
> *Time Warner is a partner in the new Mets network, along with Comcast, so carriage is pretty much guaranteed on those two. Cablevision will be a problem, though. The MSG and FSNY contracts run out after this season, so I'll bet Cablevision will give the new Mets network just as much grief in 2006 as they did to YES a couple of years ago.*



Thanks for the more informed update. You can count on Cablevision throwing a fit at the new MESs network.


Drew


----------



## jedwards

ebabrah,


I had a similar problem on my AQUOS with the SA8000HD. I had to manually configure the component input on the AQUOS - then recycle the SA8000HD. The Sharp then recognized the signal.


There are definately some issues with the SA8000HD - mine seems to stutter video and sound - rebooting helps for a while. I actually connected the 8000 to a switched outlet to make the reboots easier.


The good news is once the sync is established, the Sharp seems to "remember" the connection on the input.


----------



## patrickpiteo




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jedwards_
> *ebabrah,
> 
> 
> I had a similar problem on my AQUOS with the SA8000HD. I had to manually configure the component input on the AQUOS - then recycle the SA8000HD. The Sharp then recognized the signal.
> 
> 
> There are definitely some issues with the SA8000HD - mine seems to stutter video and sound - rebooting helps for a while. I actually connected the 8000 to a switched outlet to make the reboots easier.
> 
> 
> The good news is once the sync is established, the Sharp seems to "remember" the connection on the input.*



I agree, but the remembering seems to be in the STB side not the TV or TV input side... Whatever they should have this stuff documented when you call and ask for help or when they send these guys out to install them that know nothing. It alwyas seems that the customer is more informed and aware then the guys (techs) coming out to do the work. They only waste your time, their time, and money...


----------



## jedwards

That's why we are all grateful for forums like these...


----------



## patrickpiteo




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jedwards_
> *That's why we are all grateful for forums like these...*



Totally agree... this is the first place to check if you want any REAL GOOD information...







You would just think that these companies would actually know about what they sell , service and their problems. I mean we do pay for a service..


----------



## beatles6

Does anyone have a clue what channel 708 will be used for? It's been up for nearly a month and I have not see one program on there. I would think TWC could give us another HD channel that has programming instead of wasting 708 for one that has nothing but a message.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by beatles6_
> *I would think TWC could give us another HD channel that has programming instead of wasting 708 for one that has nothing but a message.*



Channels that aren't broadcasting don't use any bandwidth......which is what they claim to be the issue as to why we don't have more HD channels....


----------



## joe newbie

Any updates on the SA 8300?


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by beatles6_
> *Does anyone have a clue what channel 708 will be used for?*



We should conduct a poll

How many times a week, (or a day, if you're really pathetic, like me), do you turn on 708 optimistically hoping to find programming?



20 times per week for me











Larry


----------



## frankle1




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by joe newbie_
> *Any updates on the SA 8300?*



When I picked up my 8000HD last week (thurs) the person knew about the 8300HD, said she had received a memo to expect them but had no idea when...thats all I have.


----------



## kristcnj

At least that's some news. Would absolutely love to get it by Sunday for the game...


----------



## rhsauer

WOO HOO --- 8300HD is here!


My 8000HD stopped working last week (at least the hard drive did -- I could still watch live tv), so I scheduled a service appointment. The tech just left and I now have a spanking new 8300HD. Just thought you all would like to know that they are now available in NYC.


And -- unless anyone else here lives on 86th Street and got one before 5pm today -- I'm the first kid on my block to have one (which is perhaps the first time I've ever been able to say that)!


----------



## nbuubu

I just got another 8000 last Saturday. Damn it.


----------



## jergans

Who wants to volunteer to stop by the 23d street service center to check for the 8300? I don't want to risk scheduling an appointment only to have them bring the old 8000HD box.


----------



## joe newbie




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by rhsauer_
> *WOO HOO --- 8300HD is here!
> 
> 
> My 8000HD stopped working last week (at least the hard drive did -- I could still watch live tv), so I scheduled a service appointment. The tech just left and I now have a spanking new 8300HD. Just thought you all would like to know that they are now available in NYC.
> 
> 
> And -- unless anyone else here lives on 86th Street and got one before 5pm today -- I'm the first kid on my block to have one (which is perhaps the first time I've ever been able to say that)!*



Wow! Congrats. Please review it for us when you have a chance.


----------



## joe newbie




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jergans_
> *Who wants to volunteer to stop by the 23d street service center to check for the 8300? I don't want to risk scheduling an appointment only to have them bring the old 8000HD box.*



I'll try to stop by tomorrow.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by rhsauer_
> *WOO HOO --- 8300HD is here!
> 
> 
> My 8000HD stopped working last week (at least the hard drive did -- I could still watch live tv), so I scheduled a service appointment. The tech just left and I now have a spanking new 8300HD. Just thought you all would like to know that they are now available in NYC.
> 
> 
> And -- unless anyone else here lives on 86th Street and got one before 5pm today -- I'm the first kid on my block to have one (which is perhaps the first time I've ever been able to say that)!*



Wow. Congrats. Two quick questions:


1) Does HDMI work

2) If you go to the guide does the word next to "C" say "Search" or "Title"


Enjoy.


----------



## jergans

I just called the general TWCNYC number. The person I spoke with had not heard of the 8300 (no surprise there). But, much to my surprise, she checked with someone who gave her the scoop: They are aware of the 8000HD's problems. They've tried numerous software pushes but still have not fixed the pixelization problems and audio dropouts (she actually used those words). So, they are currently testing the 8300 and it's possible that some customers may have them already.


She said that to their knowledge, they are not at the service centers as they still have some testing to do. She said to call back every week or so to check on status.


I'm always quick to bash TWCNYC when their phone reps don't know anything about existing HD service/boxes. I'll say "good job" to this rep who took the time to track down the information I was looking for about a product that's not even out yet.


----------



## ebabrah

Haven't fixed my problem yet, but have an appt for Saturday...so maybe I'll get a new 8300. That would be sweet. I assume the techs come prepared with spare boxes?


----------



## bigd86

I just lost 704-grey screen. All other HD stations seem to be fine.

Anybody else?


----------



## patrickpiteo

I seem to lose 705 every now and then...


----------



## bigd86

704 is back-nevermind!


----------



## rhsauer




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by EricScott_
> *Wow. Congrats. Two quick questions:
> 
> 
> 1) Does HDMI work
> 
> 2) If you go to the guide does the word next to "C" say "Search" or "Title"
> 
> 
> Enjoy.*



1. The manual suggests HDMI works, but I haven't tried it -- it won't work on my monitor anyway (Pio 503cmx). I'm just relieved that it still outputs HD over component! I haven't had a chance to check whether it simultaneously outputs 480i or whether the offload to vcr function is enabled. I'm not sure I really care at this point -- if it offloaded to an HD DVR I might feel differently, but I'm not going to hold my breath for that one.


2. It says "Search" and then gives you the option to search via titles or keywords, with an onscreen keyboard -- which is a nice improvement.


Also, when you choose to "Record entire series" it gives you all the options upfront (like no. of shows to keep, record first one only, etc.), rather than making you dig through menus to get to these options. The menus seem bouncier and there's virtually no pause when you switch from an HD channel to an SD channel.


Finally (and only anecdotally at this point), HD seems slightly sharper than with the 8000HD, and, unexpectedly, SD seems much better. I hardly ever watch anything (other than the occasional cable news show) in SD anymore, but maybe I will now. It seemed -- not painful.


Did I mention that I was the first kid on the block to have one? ;-)


----------



## bigd86

I just called TWCNY-and they told me-yes, they have the 8300HD, all I have to do is bring my 8000HD in to a center, and they will swap it out for me! However, they cannot give me a confirmation number now (system is down), but I do not need one. Yea, right! They also cannot give me the direct phone number of the office (I go to 215th street in Manhattan-most convenient) to confirm they are ACTUALLY there so-since I've been burned before, I will call back tomorrow, get a confirmation number-and find out the direct phone number (does anybody have it?) to the 215th street office to make sure they really have them-and then try my luck!


----------



## dkan24

Is it faster? channel changing? menus?


----------



## pciav

The quote below is from the email I received on 01/21/05 and reported here several pages back.



> Quote:
> *First, I want to take this opportunity to apologize for the difficulties you experienced. With regard to the equipment issue you raised, we have made every effort to keep up with the evolving nature of the HDTV arena. I am pleased to inform you that Time Warner Cable of New York and New Jersey is in the process of adding the SA8300 HD DVR converter. Barring any unforeseen obstacles, we estimate this equipment will be available to our customers within the next two months. I will personally contact you once this equipment is available and make the necessary arrangements to have the converter installed at your convenience.*





I guess they forgot to contact me...







Looks like a follow up with the DOITT is in order for the lack of response.


----------



## drew138

Wow. Big news on the 8300. I was planning on keeping my NFC Championship game on HD for a while and the Super Bowl as well. I'd love to swap this out before sunday and get the new 8300 but don't want to lose my current saved shows.......


Anyone know where I can d/l the NFC Championshp game in HD?


Drew


----------



## drew138

OK, I did a little research, but I'm also a little lazy so I'll ask some questions.


First, the research, found a guide on the 8300HD....
http://www.scientificatlanta.com/Exp...ed/4003986.pdf 


Now the questions,


1) Anyone know where I can get a good deal on an HDMI to DVI cable?

[edit: bluejeanscable.com has cables ~30.00]

1a) Did the "old" Pio HD box use DVI-I or DVI-D?

2) Does the Sata hard drive connection on the 8300HD actually work; and if so has anyone figured a way to extract the content in a useable mannar on a PC? [i know the answer to this one, but i had to ask]

3) Can anyone confirm is this is a lot smaller than the 8000HD in terms of width and length/

4) lastly....... are the available at the 23rd st location..... ? I sure we'll have an answer by noon Tuesday.


Thanks


Drew


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by rhsauer_
> *
> 
> 2. It says "Search" and then gives you the option to search via titles or keywords, with an onscreen keyboard -- which is a nice improvement.
> 
> 
> Also, when you choose to "Record entire series" it gives you all the options upfront (like no. of shows to keep, record first one only, etc.), rather than making you dig through menus to get to these options. The menus seem bouncier and there's virtually no pause when you switch from an HD channel to an SD channel.
> 
> 
> Finally (and only anecdotally at this point), HD seems slightly sharper than with the 8000HD, and, unexpectedly, SD seems much better. I hardly ever watch anything (other than the occasional cable news show) in SD anymore, but maybe I will now. It seemed -- not painful.
> 
> 
> Did I mention that I was the first kid on the block to have one? ;-)*



Excellent. The search feature will be a vast improvement. Now I don't have to know when a show is on to program it.


If HDMI works and the PQ is improved I will be a very happy camper - that is of course if I can get my hands on one?


----------



## frankle1




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bigd86_
> *I go to 215th street in Manhattan-most convenient*



did you make it to the 219th street location? I live only a few blocks from there and will head over before work in the morning to see if they have them.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drew138_
> *OK, I did a little research, but I'm also a little lazy so I'll ask some questions.
> 
> 
> First, the research, found a guide on the 8300HD....
> http://www.scientificatlanta.com/Exp...ed/4003986.pdf
> 
> 
> Now the questions,
> 
> 
> 1) Anyone know where I can get a good deal on an HDMI to DVI cable?
> 
> [edit: bluejeanscable.com has cables ~30.00]
> 
> 1a) Did the "old" Pio HD box use DVI-I or DVI-D?
> 
> 2) Does the Sata hard drive connection on the 8300HD actually work; and if so has anyone figured a way to extract the content in a useable mannar on a PC? [i know the answer to this one, but i had to ask]
> 
> 3) Can anyone confirm is this is a lot smaller than the 8000HD in terms of width and length/
> 
> 4) lastly....... are the available at the 23rd st location..... ? I sure we'll have an answer by noon Tuesday.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Drew*



Drew --


(1) I'm a big Bluejeanscable fan: they're honest, responsive and competent, and their stuff is first-rate. A caution, though: a lot of incompatibilities can crop up in the world of HDMI DVI cables and adapters.

(2) Not all, and probably not many, 8300HDs have SATA ports.

(3) It's smaller, but not "a lot smaller" than the 8000HD.

(4) Probably not. But I've got a lot of archiving stuff off my 8000HD before I'm going to surrender it.


----------



## pdroth

I just called the 358-0900 hotline and the rep did not have any info on the 8300. I kindly asked her if there was maybe some type of bulletin today about it and she said there was not to her knowledge.


I'll be anxiously awaiting any word from anyone about availability in NYC.


----------



## EricScott

Check out this tour of the latest passport echo features:

http://www.pioneerdigital.com/passpo...rtechotour.asp 


Looks like you can search by title or by keyword. You can then save your keyword search and record all matching shows (kind of a dumbed down tivo wishlist feature). Pretty sweet.


----------



## rhsauer

I can confirm that the analog outputs on the 8300HD will send the active signal to a VCR, so you can record to a VCR if you want -- without switching anything to SD mode.


Also, accessing the PIP function seems to cause a reboot ;(


----------



## bigd86




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by frankle1_
> *did you make it to the 219th street location? I live only a few blocks from there and will head over before work in the morning to see if they have them.*



Yes, I meant 219th st-maybe 215th is the subway stop? TWC surely didn't bother to correct me when I described the location (maybe they don't really know?







) Anyway, I just spoke with them last night, and until I get confirmation that they really have the units there (although I now have a confirmation number "_Doesn't guarantee you will get a unit_ " I will not head up there. Maybe, since you only live a few blocks from there, you can check and see if they actually have the 8300HD in stock and report back?


----------



## SRFast

Good to hear the 8300HD is available in NYC. If anyone picks one up at the TWC office in Richmond Hill, NY, please post. I am currently using a CC and 8000HD, but would love to see how HDMI works on my Mits DLP.


Regards....JL


----------



## drew138




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by EricScott_
> *Check out this tour of the latest passport echo features:
> 
> http://www.pioneerdigital.com/passpo...rtechotour.asp
> 
> 
> Looks like you can search by title or by keyword. You can then save your keyword search and record all matching shows (kind of a dumbed down tivo wishlist feature). Pretty sweet.*



That search feature would be great for settung up recordings of sporting events of your favorite team that could be on any of the 15 different channels w/o having to search them all out mannually. Now if we could only get a hockey season together..................


Drew


----------



## frankle1




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bigd86_
> *Yes, I meant 219th st-maybe 215th is the subway stop? TWC surely didn't bother to correct me when I described the location (maybe they don't really know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) Anyway, I just spoke with them last night, and until I get confirmation that they really have the units there (although I now have a confirmation number "Doesn't guarantee you will get a unit " I will not head up there. Maybe, since you only live a few blocks from there, you can check and see if they actually have the 8300HD in stock and report back?*



Yes 215 is the subway stop.


I called and the rep stated emphatically that the "new HD DRV" was not available. When I told her that I personally knew of someone who had one in NYC she demanded that persons name, phone number and/or address so she could check it out! Of course I could not provide these so she assumed her job was finished and refused to check any further into whether they were available at the 219th St location.


I guess it is better to just walk over. I will check is out on the way to work and report back.


----------



## jergans




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drew138_
> *
> 
> Now the questions,
> 
> 
> 1) Anyone know where I can get a good deal on an HDMI to DVI cable?
> 
> [edit: bluejeanscable.com has cables ~30.00]
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Drew*



If you already own a DVI cable, Best Buy (and others) sell DVI to HDMI (and vice versa) plugs. You just plug the converter into the cable box, plug the cable into that, and you're set. I think they're around $20.


----------



## frankle1




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bigd86_
> *Maybe, since you only live a few blocks from there, you can check and see if they actually have the 8300HD in stock and report back?*



I checked - no 8300 at 219th center.


----------



## bigd86




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by frankle1_
> *I checked - no 8300 at 219th center.*



It figures. Nobody EVER seems to know what's going on at TWC. I can't tell you how many times they have promised a piece of equipment and failed to come through. I would try to get them to send someone over with the new box, but I could guarantee that they wouldn't have it! (This happened to me twice with the Pio HD box, but at least I got 2 free months out of it). I'll give them a call later and see if I can get any more (mis)information.


----------



## bigd86

OK-the 8300HD story today. I called TWCNY and I said to them, I was told by you (which I was, though only after I told them I knew they had them!!!) that you are rolling out the 8300HD, and since I am unhappy with the buggy 8000HD, you gave me a confirmation number to make an exchange. However, I did not want to go the center, waste my time, and then find out they didn't have any in stock. However, someone I knew (so I don't really know frankle1, but I believe his info is accurate!) went to 219th st, and they didn't have any in stock! How can I guarantee I won't be wasting my time? Well, they told me flat out that, while they do have 8300HDs, there is no way of guaranteeing when any of them would be at any particular location-I would just have to keep on going back until I luck out. There is ABSOLUTELY no way they can EVER guarantee a particular piece of equipment! They cannot not even guarantee that a service person will have a particular piece of equipment-they can only note it on the service order. A service call will also cost you $25-BUT if the service tech arrives and doesn't have your equipment, you can turn him away, and pay nothing. So, for the $25 shot-and since I work at home anyway, I made an appointment for Fri AM. Lets see what happens! Anyone taking bets?


----------



## vlapietra

I've been holding my breath waiting for the 8300HD b/c of the reported problems and soft picture with the 8000HD. Since I've never actually seen an 8000HD, how can I be sure the box I get is an 8300HD before I take it home from the service center? Does it say 8300 anywhere on it?


----------



## kristcnj

Uh yeah...


Another way to test is to plug it in and see if it spontaneously catches fire. If it does, you can be sure they gave you the 8000...


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pciav_
> 
> 
> I guess they forgot to contact me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a follow up with the DOITT is in order for the lack of response.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]



That's a bummer. You filed a complaint, they responded but they didn't give you the 8300. How long after you filed the DOITT did you get a reply? I filed one last week. No response, yet. Everyone with unresolved problems should file one.


I have a tech call scheduled for this Saturday. Am I expecting them to bring the 8300? Ha! I'll be lucky if they have any HD box in their truck. I'm still on hold with CS. I want to reconfirm and get it in the work order that I want my 4th [email protected]#$% HD DVR box to be a 8300.


By the way, anyone know if the Flushing office is officially closed yet.


Larry


----------



## joe newbie




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by vlapietra_
> *I've been holding my breath waiting for the 8300HD b/c of the reported problems and soft picture with the 8000HD. Since I've never actually seen an 8000HD, how can I be sure the box I get is an 8300HD before I take it home from the service center? Does it say 8300 anywhere on it?*



It should have a sticker on the bottom indicating the model number.


----------



## bondtrader

Based on the discussion here this morning, I personally went to the 23rd St. TWC Svc. Ctr. and was able to swap out my 8000 to 8300 -- no problems at all. There appeared to be several 8300 boxes available there.


I took it home & connected it to my Sharp 45GDSU via HDMI. Great picture & great sound. Am finally able to get the entire Dolby digital sound into Aquos for it to play it on its speakers as Dolby Virtual Surround -- could not do this with 8000 as Aquos does not have a digital sound input port other than HDMI.


Have not checked search etc.. Will do so tonite & post my experience.


One other thing. All channels (even the std. 4:3 types) are filling up my screen -- I checked aspect ratio, and its set correctly. Will need to investigate this further tonite.


Finally, the 8300 has all output formats enabled (480i thru 1080i; does not have 1080p). Such a config. with 8000 caused a noticable switching in picture when one went from a 1080i HD channel to a 480i SD channel. With what little I have seen so far, 8300 switches far more smoothly.


I cannot believe this much awaited switch to 8300 has happened before the Superbowl. Hopefully 8300 will crash much less.


Cheers all.


----------



## joe newbie

Thanks for the post, bontrader. I'm on my way now and will update, too.


----------



## EricScott

Just got back from 23rd st. with a brand new 8300HD. To my surprise they had lots of them - I'd say at least 20 piled up behind the counter. In the 30 or so minutes I was there, at least 4 of them left the store, however. The woman who helped me even joked that "you know about these boxes too". She was amazed at how many people were requesting them given they just came out.


Can't wait to get it home and test it. Sounds like HDMI is working.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bondtrader_
> *
> 
> Finally, the 8300 has all output formats enabled (480i thru 1080i; does not have 1080p). Such a config. with 8000 caused a noticable switching in picture when one went from a 1080i HD channel to a 480i SD channel. With what little I have seen so far, 8300 switches far more smoothly.
> 
> 
> I cannot believe this much awaited switch to 8300 has happened before the Superbowl. Hopefully 8300 will crash much less.
> 
> 
> Cheers all.*



bondtrader,


The box is able to pass 480i over HDMI? Unfortunately for me, I'm pretty sure my Samsung HLP will not accept 480i over HDMI - we'll see.


I was thinking I would use S-Video or component for SD and HDMI for HD. Will have to fiddle with it later.


----------



## QMAN71

Just called the Staten Island customer service and the girl I spoke with said they didn't have the 8300 in yet (as far as she knew) but was suprised to hear they are are available in other boroughs.

If anyone on SI makes a trip to the Richmond Avenue center please report back if they have any 8300's otherwise I might just take a ride down there tomorrow.


----------



## PaulInParkSlope




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by QMAN71_
> *If anyone on SI makes a trip... please report back if they have any 8300's otherwise I might just take a ride down there tomorrow.*



Ditto for the Brooklyn office!


----------



## anthonymoody

Excellent news guys. Thanks for tracking the boxes down. My reno should be done in about 2 weeks and my HT up and running shortly thereafter. Timing should be perfect to swap out my 8000 for the 8300










TM


PS - bondtrader, thanks for confirming 23rd street and the functioning HDMI...


----------



## pciav




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LL3HD_
> *That's a bummer. You filed a complaint, they responded but they didn't give you the 8300. How long after you filed the DOITT did you get a reply? I filed one last week. No response, yet. Everyone with unresolved problems should file one.
> 
> Larry*



Larry, to be honest with you I filed the complaint after it was posted here and didn't pay any attention to it after I got a confirmation from the DOITT within a couple of days of filing until I received and actual response from TWC on 01/21/05. I just received a message back from TWC stating the following:



> Quote:
> *"I received your messages and I have calls into our technical operations and marketing departments to verify if the 8300 is ready for deployment in your area. I anticipate an answer this afternoon or first thing tomorrow morning."*





Typical that the left hand doesn't know what the right hand is doing.


----------



## bondtrader

Eric:


Well, I'll have to check this 480i issue.


Aquos has the ability to let through 480i unmolested, I think (by disbaling the Auto feature in Video Setup), and upconverting all else to 1080i. I'll set this up tonite, and report in the morning if the HDMI can pass through the 480i -- or does it switch it to 480p, which then gets upconverted.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bondtrader_
> *Eric:
> 
> 
> Well, I'll have to check this 480i issue.
> 
> 
> Aquos has the ability to let through 480i unmolested, I think (by disbaling the Auto feature in Video Setup), and upconverting all else to 1080i. I'll set this up tonite, and report in the morning if the HDMI can pass through the 480i -- or does it switch it to 480p, which then gets upconverted.*



I will do the same. But I know that my Samsung won't accept 480i over HDMI or DVI. What would be ideal is if the box lets you output component and HDMI at the same time. Then I can use component for SD (480i) and HDMI for HD.


Other issue, which I know people with HDMI enabled 8300's have been complaining about for a while (granted they were SARA users) is that if you use the HDMI out for video, but want to run the audio through an AV receiver using optical or coaxial digital outs, sometimes there are issues. I know with SARA there is some sort of menu option to turn the digital audio off on HDMI, which enables the other digital audio outs. Hopefully an option like this exists on Passport.


----------



## bondtrader

Eric:


Per the 8300 installation booklet, the hdmi connection is set to auto-verify if the connected TV can accept multichannel sound -- if not, it defaults to 2 Ch. audio output, and crucially, the same setting applies then to optical and coax. outputs.


They offer a few steps to change this, if needed -- the steps read straightforward, but it may be that there is still a problem with this, esp. for TVs capable of accepting 2Ch. stereo sound only.


On the 480i issue, I have it hooked up both ways (component & hdmi) and I suppose, worst case, will just toggle TV input to component if there is a problem with 480i input via hdmi.


----------



## pdroth

Now that the 8300's are here (or almost here), where can I pick up a good HDMI cable?


----------



## bigd86




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by EricScott_
> *Just got back from 23rd st. with a brand new 8300HD. To my surprise they had lots of them - I'd say at least 20 piled up behind the counter. In the 30 or so minutes I was there, at least 4 of them left the store, however. The woman who helped me even joked that "you know about these boxes too". She was amazed at how many people were requesting them given they just came out.
> 
> 
> Can't wait to get it home and test it. Sounds like HDMI is working.*




GREAT! I can't get away now to head down there, so I will have to wait for Friday and see what the tech brings. Working HDMI is sweet-it will free up an analog slot for me so I hook up the old LD player and give it a whorl










By the way, for the HDMI hookup-do you have to go into the menus and enable manually the Dolby Digital to work with an external processor while HDMI is connected? I've read about having to do something like this on a different forum-or it may be only with the SARA software, and not Passport.


(I see this question was addressed while I was typing!!!)


----------



## pciav

If I ever get my hands on one I should be able to confirm the 480i issue and let you know what format it is putting out. In my Lumagen Processor they just added the ability to accept 480i over DVI and change the incoming signal to either DVI/HDMI 4:4:4 or HDMI 4:2:2. If it syncs and I can confirm 480i, that would be ideal and what I am hoping for.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bondtrader_
> *Eric:
> 
> 
> Per the 8300 installation booklet, the hdmi connection is set to auto-verify if the connected TV can accept multichannel sound -- if not, it defaults to 2 Ch. audio output, and crucially, the same setting applies then to optical and coax. outputs.
> 
> 
> They offer a few steps to change this, if needed -- the steps read straightforward, but it may be that there is still a problem with this, esp. for TVs capable of accepting 2Ch. stereo sound only.*



Does the included manual apply to Passport or just SARA. The manual I received looks like the standard SA manual, which typically only applies to SARA boxes. My TV doesn't have a digital audio out, so I'm guessing this means it only works with 2 Ch. What I'm afraid of, is that Passport doesn't have an option comparable to what the instruction book describes.


Worst case I can always use an HDMI to DVI cable and then no audio is being passed and the digital audio outs should work. Of course this opens a whole other can of worms - can the 8300 do the proper conversions over the cable?



> Quote:
> *
> 
> On the 480i issue, I have it hooked up both ways (component & hdmi) and I suppose, worst case, will just toggle TV input to component if there is a problem with 480i input via hdmi.*



Wow that's good to know. On my 3250HD if you were using DVI you couldn't use component at the same time. Sounds like the 8300 lets you do this.


I think I feel a cold coming on







Must leave work.


----------



## timewaster

awesome news!

Those of u who have the 8300, can u confirm if there is a way to add an external HD to it?


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by timewaster_
> *awesome news!
> 
> Those of u who have the 8300, can u confirm if there is a way to add an external HD to it?*



There definitely is a SATA port. No idea if it works. Anyone know what the built in recording capacity is?


BTW, no firewire outs on the 8300 I received.


----------



## jergans




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by EricScott_
> *
> 
> Worst case I can always use an HDMI to DVI cable and then no audio is being passed and the digital audio outs should work. Of course this opens a whole other can of worms - can the 8300 do the proper conversions over the cable?
> *



But will it pass 5.1 digital audio when no audio is being passed to the TV? The earlier post was unclear. I guess that's the question. Can anyone answer?


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jergans_
> *But will it pass 5.1 digital audio? I guess that's the question. Can anyone answer?*



Using an HDMI / DVI cable, the answer is no. But I'm hoping that by forcing the 8300 to disable the audio over HDMI, that it will enable 5.1 digital audio over the other digital outputs.


This is of course if using an HDMI/HDMI into my Samsung DLP doesn't enable the other digital outs properly.


----------



## jergans




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by EricScott_
> *Using an HDMI / DVI cable, the answer is no. But I'm hoping that by forcing the 8300 to disable the audio over HDMI, that it will enable 5.1 digital audio over the other digital outputs.
> 
> 
> This is of course if using an HDMI/HDMI into my Samsung DLP doesn't enable the other digital outs properly.*



I'll be using an HDMI/DVI cable, because my Sammy only has a DVI input. Well, actually, I WON'T be using the cable, because I'm not going to give up the 5.1 surround.


What's the point of handling audio like that? Can anyone confirm this to be the case in practice? And who's going to be the first to find a workaround?


----------



## joe newbie

Happy to report that I just got back from 23rd Street with an 8300. As reported here earlier, there seem to be enough of them, but you never know.


I haven't tried out the box yet, but it defintiely is smaller. Not by a lot, but definitely noticeable.


----------



## pdroth

I think I already know the answer but by any chance does the new 8300 include the HDMI cable??


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jergans_
> *I'll be using an HDMI/DVI cable, because my Sammy only has a DVI input. Well, actually, I WON'T be using the cable, because I'm not going to give up the 5.1 surround.
> 
> 
> What's the point of handling audio like that? Can anyone confirm this to be the case in practice? And who's going to be the first to find a workaround?*



jergans,


I don't think anyone has actually confirmed that there is in fact a problem. In my earlier post I was just pointing out that SARA users who have had the 8300 for a while have reported issues with HDMI taking over the digital audio options. But at least SARA has an option that is supposed to let you deactive digital audio over HDMI and send it to the other outputs. I am not sure (and no one has said yet) whether there is a comparable option for Passport. If there isn't then there will likely be problems if you are using an HDMI - HDMI connection.


However, if you are using HDMI-DVI, the box should automatically know not to send any audio over the HDMI-DVI cable (it can't since DVI doesn't transmit audio) and should therefore default to sending digital audio to the coax and optical outs. Whether this is in fact the way the box behaves remains to be seen.


But I'm guessing that if there is an issue with HDMI-HDMI, people will have better luck with HDMI-DVI (putting aside any potential video conversion issues the box has - which I know nothing about).


Sorry for the confusion, this is all speculation and there may not be any problems.


----------



## joe newbie




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pdroth_
> *I think I already know the answer but by any chance does the new 8300 include the HDMI cable??*



That's a big NO. In fact, mine didn't even include a remote. I guess that's because I forgot to bring back the original. Can anyone confirm that the remote for the SA 8300 HD is the same as the 8000HD. My 8000HD remote works fine, just want to confirm there is no difference.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by joe newbie_
> *That's a big NO. In fact, mine didn't even include a remote. I guess that's because I forgot to bring back the original. Can anyone confirm that the remote for the SA 8300 HD is the same as the 8000HD. My 8000HD remote works fine, just want to confirm there is no difference.*



That's funny. I had the opposite problem. I brought back my remote but they forgot to give me a new one. Fortunately I use a universal remote so i have an extra lying around somewhere for one of my other boxes.


But I don't have the remote either.


----------



## patrickpiteo




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by joe newbie_
> *Happy to report that I just got back from 23rd Street with an 8300. As reported here earlier, there seem to be enough of them, but you never know.
> 
> 
> I haven't tried out the box yet, but it definitely is smaller. Not by a lot, but definitely noticeable.*



Did you call before you went? They just exchanged with no ?'s either..


----------



## corduroy

Just stopped by on way home from work and neither of the woman there new what I was talking about. They said they only know about it when it gets delivered. I was double parked so I did not continue to ask questions since I already got the message from their quite so helpful attitude.


Anyone else been there yet??


Corduroy


----------



## pciav

Can they get anything right with any of there boxes? Digital audio out via Coax or Optical should be active regardless of HDMI. Who the hell has an HDMI device that will take 5.1 Audio at this time? I can think of none, except maybe the big Denon Receiver. This is just getting more and more ridiculous.


I have had just about all I can take from TWC. I didn't get a response back from the Public Affairs Director handling my DOITT complaint either, but that doesn't really surprise me.


Thanks for all the info so far, and please update on the audio issue. Even though I shouldn't be at this point, I am still dumbfounded by the idiocy that surrounds TWC, SA, & Pio Passport.


----------



## sir_captain

Can someone with the 8300HD confirm the ability to plug an HDTV in via HDMI/Component and also an SDTV via s-video/composite? With the 8000HD, we've had to switch the STB into SD mode via the Channel+/Volume- trick. Does this still apply?


Thanks!

sir_captain


----------



## EricScott

So I've been playing around with the 8300HD for the past hour or so and here are some of the things I've noticed:


The Bad (such a pessimist):


- As I suspected, if you connect to an HDMI input on your display and your display can't decode 5.1 audio (as pciav said above, not many can), then all of the digital audio outs are converted to 2 Ch. And the worst part is, unlike in the SARA software (and the manual they give you with the 8300), there is no option (at least not one that I could find) that will let you alter this. So if you want to go HDMI - HDMI, you are stuck w/ 2 Ch. audio - obviously pretty bad. I'm hoping that if you connect to a DVI input on your display using a hybrid cable that the HDMI audio will be deactivated and the other digital outs will work. But who knows. Will have a hybrid cable by the end of hte week to test.


- Gray Sidebars - Big pet peeve of mine. I hate those damn things. Still no option to switch to black.


- On my Samsung, 480i does not pass through HDMI. Note this could very possibly be specific to my display (Samsung HDMI does not accept 480i from any source); other displays may accept 480i. Kind of annoying b/c you can't do a true pass through but 480p looks pretty damn good so not too bad. Note that if I have 480i selected as an output format and switch to component on a 480i channel, for some reason it still converts the 480i to 480p - not sure why. So there's no point in using component for SD and HDMI for HD, especially since if you have 480i selected as an output format and tune to an SD channel on HDMI, the box displays no picture - would drive the GF nuts. So I'm just going with HDMI and 480p, 720p and 1080i as my selected output formats.


- Settings menus, AFAI can tell are the same as the 8000HD (i.e. LIMITED)



The Good:


- HDMI does work and it looks really good. Need to calibrate my display - previously HDMI was being used with my s97 DVD player and the settings were all out of whack for this box.


- All of the outputs work at the same time. I currently have HDMI, Component and S-Video connected at the same time and they all work.


- Search feature seems pretty cool. It's a little slower than my tivo used to be at re-populating the list after you select a letter but a dramatic improvement compared to the Title search. I programmed almost all of my recurring recordings in about 15 minutes. The keyword feature is pretty neat too. Obviously if the guide data went out further these features would be even more useful.


- Overall the box just seems more responsive and quicker. Channel changes and the IPG are smoother.


- Neat little feature - the box's LED display shows the currently output format. If I'm on Ch 725, shows 720p. If I'm on Ch 706, shows 1080i. If I'm on an SD channel, shows 480p in my case.


- Aesthetics - the box looks a lot cooler than the 8000HD. A much sturdier feel; silver/aluminum finish; LED is green (an 8300HD I had previously seen was a lighter silver but had a red LED).


Overall pretty pleased. The HDMI audio problem could be a biggie though. The other issue for me may not be an issue for most people. If your display can accept 480i over HDMI, then you can just go with HDMI and get true pass through which would be ideal.


Still a major improvement over the 8000HD in terms of PQ (although this is after some very quick viewing). Haven't recorded anything yet so can't comment on dropouts, etc.


Given that I'm only getting 2 ch. audio there are no dropouts during live TV.


----------



## bigd86

To those who have the 8300: one of my biggest problems with the 8000 is audio dropouts over the coax digital audio out. Is the 8300 any better?


Bummer on the audio problem with HDMI. This could be a real problem if there is no Passport way to fix this (as apparently there is in SARA). I have both DVI and HDMI, so as soon as somebody finds out if an HDMI to DVI cable fixes this, PLEASE let us know!!!


----------



## joe newbie




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by patrickpiteo_
> *Did you call before you went? They just exchanged with no ?'s either..*



I just stopped in, told them I wanted to swap out for the newer box (I specified the 8300) and I was good to go.


----------



## Nukenbar

what are the hours at the 23rd st store?


----------



## EricScott

So I fiddled around in the 8300 diagnostic screens:


- Hard Drive listed at 150.6 gb (Maxtor 4R16OLO)

- Passport Echo v. 1.8.095 (12/14/04)

- OS: PowerTV 6.8.9.4sp


PQ seems really good. Was watching Discovery HD before and it looked better than it's ever looked before.


That's all for now.


----------



## patrickpiteo




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Nukenbar_
> *what are the hours at the 23rd st store?*



Is there a telephone number to call? Does anybody have the exact address?


----------



## drew138

Eric, (or someone else with the new box) is the physical footprint of the 8300HD smaller than the 8000HD. It looks to be that way, but I'd love a positive confirmation.


Thanks


Drew


----------



## EricScott

Yes. It's narrower front to back and left to right but slightly taller than the 8000HD. Really sharp looking box.


Recording my first show and this cool little red "Record" sign pops up on the LED display.


----------



## pciav

Eric,


Glad things are working out. The audio issue puzzles me to no end, so here I have to do it... *&*%(#[email protected]!-*&^% [fill in your favorite naughty words followed by] damn TWC!*


----------



## LisaM

Has anyone hooked up the 8300 yet using only component cables - as opposed to DVI or HDMI? I held off getting the 8000 because of all of the bad reports but I am eager to trade in my Pio box for the 8300 so long as the PQ is good and it is relatively easy to use.


Another question: if I can't get down to 23 Street to pick up a box, can I call TWC and request a service call to swap out the box for the 8300?


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pciav_
> *Eric,
> 
> 
> Glad things are working out. The audio issue puzzles me to no end, so here I have to do it... &*%(#[email protected]!-*&^% [fill in your favorite naughty words followed by] damn TWC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I agree. How do you not have an option to turn off the HDMI digital audio given how few TVs have a digital audio pass through. Hopefully the hybrid cable will work. But if all you have is an HDMI input you may be SOL. Worst case you can use component. It's still better than the 8000HD.


What I haven't checked is whether digital audio works fine if you unhook the HDMI cable and just go with component. Too lazy to unhook it right now but will try tomorrow.


----------



## joe newbie




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LisaM_
> *Has anyone hooked up the 8300 yet using only component cables - as opposed to DVI or HDMI? I held off getting the 8000 because of all of the bad reports but I am eager to trade in my Pio box for the 8300 so long as the PQ is good and it is relatively easy to use.
> 
> 
> Another question: if I can't get down to 23 Street to pick up a box, can I call TWC and request a service call to swap out the box for the 8300?*



Currently, I am using component and I am impressed by the improved PQ and faster response.


I suppose you can call TWC and specify the 8300HD on the work order, but, as you know, that's a roll of the dice. However, at this point it is in TWC's best interest to roll these out asap because it will drive down all the complaints and service calls.


----------



## LisaM

I called TWC tonight and the CSR said that he had only seen 2 8300HD boxes thus far. He could not guarantee that the 23 St. location had any on hand and, of course, did not have their phone number. He also doubted that a service tech would have an 8300HD on hand.


A question for those who are using the 8300 box: Using my current Pioneer box, I can view both HD and SD programs via component cables without changing inputs. It is a simple setup for the family. Will I still be able to do this with the 8300? Changing inputs when switching from HD to SD is a real issue here.


Thanks in advance...


Edited to add: According to their website, the 23 St. center is located at 46A East 23 Street (between Park and Madison). The phone number is 212 358 0900.


----------



## shk718

i just got my 8300 last nigt. when i called tw they didn't think the box was out yet so i took a chance and went to 23rd street - the had quite a few of them - the guy there said they got them two days ago.


i have a strange issue that i also had w/ the 8000 - when i record charmed on tnt high def - and afer it started recording -if i go to the list menu and select it to watch it from the beginning the box freezes and then re-boots. this is the only channel/show where this happens. does anyone have any ideas?


joe newbie the remotes are the same


sir-captain - svideo and coax video are both active all the time - in fact if i'm watching a high def show the co - ax down converts it so its still active (nice if you want to hook up a second tv)


----------



## EricScott

Just temporarily unhooked HDMI and sure enough 5.1 digital audio passes fine through the optical out (didn't have coax hooked up but i'm sure it works). Interestingly though, even if I selct all output formats, if you tune to an SD channel, it still is output at 480p over component. Can't get it to output 480i. I bet this box has the same stupid limitation of not passing 480i in HD Mode as the 8000HD had. If you hook HDMI back up then the digital audio outs pass 2 channel only.


Component does look really good though. Better than the 8000HD. Everything on the box operation wise is smoother and faster. Recorded a show last night and started watching 20 mins in or so - no problems. No dropouts at all - video or audio.


----------



## frankle1




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by EricScott_
> *If you hook HDMI back up then the digital audio outs pass 2 channel only.*




According to the 8300 manual there is a way to fix this in the settings so that 5.1 will be output through the digital audio connections even if you have HDMI connected. Is this not working?


Also, has anyone been able to get the 8300 from any other locations besides the 23rd street?

Thanks


----------



## John Mason

I'd scheduled a 8000HD recording of INHD2's 7 am new test-pattern show this Saturday (2/5). But if TWC actually exchanges my fuzzy-image 8000HD this Friday with a 8300HD, as slated, plan to reschedule capturing INHD2's patterns--plus HDNet's 10-minutes of patterns next Tuesday at 8 am.


Judging image improvements, I've found, is difficult without HD resolution wedges. Hope the 8300HDs, with NYC TWC's video-firmware drivers, at least matches the 1290-line horizontal resolution of my SA3100HD, or better yet the 1335-line rez of my RCN Cable converter. It would be nice to hear what those with 1080p displays, or any display capable of 1335+ lines can see. A measurement technique for resolution wedges is outlined within this thread . -- John


----------



## frankle1

Called TWC again this AM to check on whether the 8300s were at the 219th street location. The CSR put me on hold to "speak to a supervisor". She reported that "they did have the 8300 in the store but they pulled them". I told her that as recently as yesterday I know people were getting them and she said they are no giving them out anymore due to a "techincal problem" with the box - she did not know what the problem was.


I am so fed up by a different answer every time I call!! TWC customer service SUCKS!


----------



## randymac88

I was customer number '005' this morning - arrived at 8:01 am. Swapped my 8000HD for the 8300HD at the 23rd St. location. Looks like they had about 15 or so in stock. The boxes were dated "2/1", so I assume that they arrived yesterday.


Have not yet hooked up the HDMI/DVI connection, but am planning on doing it tonight. But, I had to check out PQ on Component, and its definitely noticeably better than the 8000. At last, real HD is back on my TV. Interface is much quicker, smoother, search interface much more intuitive and easy to use (search by keyword or title). Significant upgrade overall.


Props to the CSR I sat with. She knew exactly what I was talking about (all I had to say was that I heard there was a new HD DVR model released), she made the switch, and I was gone in less than 5 minutes.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by frankle1_
> *According to the 8300 manual there is a way to fix this in the settings so that 5.1 will be output through the digital audio connections even if you have HDMI connected. Is this not working?
> 
> 
> Also, has anyone been able to get the 8300 from any other locations besides the 23rd street?
> 
> Thanks*



Unfortunately the SA manuals are for boxes with SARA software. Our boxes have Passport. There is no comparable option (at least not one that I could locate) that lets you do what the manual says you can do. That's the problem.


----------



## anthonymoody

If this is true, and the 'technical issue' is the audio problem, then there won't be a fix soon IMO. This has been a known issue about the Passport boxes.


There was a thread about the audio issue in Passport (wherein you can't "force" 5.1 sound over the optical/coax digital outputs when using HDMI) in the HD recorder forum here. One guy even tried going HDMI->DVI->HDMI and still no dice. It looks like the issue is whether or not an HDMI cable is plugged into the 8300, *not* whether the device on the other end can "do" anything with the audio stream










TM


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by anthonymoody_
> *If this is true, and the 'technical issue' is the audio problem, then there won't be a fix soon IMO. This has been a known issue about the Passport boxes.
> 
> 
> There was a thread about the audio issue in Passport (wherein you can't "force" 5.1 sound over the optical/coax digital outputs when using HDMI) in the HD recorder forum here. One guy even tried going HDMI->DVI->HDMI and still no dice. It looks like the issue is whether or not an HDMI cable is plugged into the 8300, *not* whether the device on the other end can "do" anything with the audio stream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TM*



So going HDMI to DVI won't work? If you get a hybrid cable, it won't carry audio at all. Still plan to try it out.


Can you post a link to that thread?


----------



## DJ Frustration

Just picked up my 8300HD from the 23rd street location. Walked in at 9:15 AM, was number 47 and they were already on 41. Waited 8 minutes, told the CSR that "I'd like to trade my 8000HD for a 8300HD" and she smiled and said "no problem." From what I could tell there were at least 45 of them stacked against the wall. Some had 1/31, others had 2/1 written on the outside of the box. I think that reflects the delivery date to the TWCNYC location. I also saw non HD models of the 8300 stacked against the wall. Anyone know the story behind that?


FYI, for those who will be swapping, you DO NOT need your remote control for the swap. Leave it at home. You do want to bring your power cord. Eventhough she handed it right back to me, she mentioned that some of the new 8300HD's have 'em in the box and some don't.


Anyways, for those who have complained about the 8000HD, our day has arrived. Pick up your 8300HD and lets start griping about something else


----------



## pdroth

I'm wondering if the Queens location (Woodside) has gotten them yet. If anyone knows please share!


----------



## bondtrader

Eric:


Re. the passthru of 480i issue, you were correct in that the box passes thru only 480p, even for 480i input. In fact, the setting that allows 480i passthru in Aquos seems to vanish in HDMI mode, and reappears in component -- it still doesn't help either way.


One other issue. I am unable to use my cable remote to do volume control in HDMI mode -- have to use the terrible Aquos remote instead. The cable remote becomes functional once I switch to Component. Does cable remote not work with digital audio? Or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## neo0285

only manhattan has got them now, the other bouroughs we have to wait a little longer. My question is if i live in queens can i go to manhattan to exchange my box or they wont let me do that.


----------



## EricScott

While I am definitely happy that TWC NYC chooses to use Passport over the feature-lacking SARA software, I just don't understand why some of options that you can configure in SARA don't appear in Passport. Two of my issues would be solved:


1) The HDMI Audio issue

2) The gray sidebars


In this case I don't fault Scientific Atlanta, b/c these options work in their software, I fault Pioneer. The Passport software they use on the Motorola 6400 DVRs is different than the one on the SA boxes, so why can't they customize the software to include these options.


Still beats the hell out of the 8000HD though.


----------



## patrickpiteo




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by neo0285_
> *only manhattan has got them now, the other bouroughs we have to wait a little longer. My question is if i live in queens can i go to Manhattan to exchange my box or they wont let me do that.*



NO THEY WILL NOT LET YOU DO THAT.. I tried.. They said they only work in Manhattan right now... Which makes no sense to me. I have to figure that they keep or do not want slated equipment for each borough scattered about.


----------



## patrickpiteo




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pdroth_
> *I'm wondering if the Queens location (Woodside) has gotten them yet. If anyone knows please share!*



I asked and they said NO.. Dam..


----------



## patrickpiteo




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pdroth_
> *I'm wondering if the Queens location (Woodside) has gotten them yet. If anyone knows please share!*



I also think that starting February 4 there will only be the Queens Center Mall location...


----------



## kristcnj

Question: wouldn't it be ideal for a 480i signal to be converted to a 480p as is the case with a progressive scan dvd? Is there some loss of pq?


----------



## adrman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DJ Frustration_
> *Just picked up my 8300HD from the 23rd street location. Walked in at 9:15 AM, was number 47 and they were already on 41. Waited 8 minutes, told the CSR that "I'd like to trade my 8000HD for a 8300HD" and she smiled and said "no problem." From what I could tell there were at least 45 of them stacked against the wall. Some had 1/31, others had 2/1 written on the outside of the box. I think that reflects the delivery date to the TWCNYC location. I also saw non HD models of the 8300 stacked against the wall. Anyone know the story behind that?
> 
> 
> FYI, for those who will be swapping, you DO NOT need your remote control for the swap. Leave it at home. You do want to bring your power cord. Eventhough she handed it right back to me, she mentioned that some of the new 8300HD's have 'em in the box and some don't.
> 
> 
> Anyways, for those who have complained about the 8000HD, our day has arrived. Pick up your 8300HD and lets start griping about something else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Basically the exact same experience. I was number 050. Based on what I was told when I picked up my 8000HD back in December, I left the remote, power and component cables at home. Even though there is an extra power cable and set of component cables in the box, the rep didn't remove them.


----------



## jergans

I was number 076. They'd just received another shipment of boxes. Hopefully this means they won't run out, if you're unable to get there early.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by kristcnj_
> *Question: wouldn't it be ideal for a 480i signal to be converted to a 480p as is the case with a progressive scan dvd? Is there some loss of pq?*



If the deinterlacer/scaler in the 8300 is better than the one in your display then yes you would want to pass 480p instead of 480i. But most of the time the display does a better job so you are better off passing the native signal from the STB (no processing to the display) - 480i for SD channels.


Also, in my case, the native resolution of my display is 720p, so if the box converts 480i to 480p and sends that to the display, the display still has to upscale it to 720p. I could have the box scale 480i directly to 720p and pass that to the display (so the display does nothing), but again, I think my display has a better scaler than the 8300. Plus I have more picture size options if I pass 480p than I do if I pass 720p.


Not ideal, but the results appear to be quite good.


----------



## zEli173

Just got mine (I was #70).


Happy:

Lag time for switching between HD and SD is greatly improved. It's now accpetable IMO.

Search by Keyword

PQ better

Options for Series Manager appear when you initiate a recording

Seven second rewind is a little more fluid


Sad:

480i pass through

pip window still far to much towards the center of the screen


TBD:

less freezing???


----------



## kristcnj

Thanks for the clarification. My display has both 1080i and 720p but there is a short delay when the TV does the conversion so I may just allow the box to do it if it still generates acceptable PQ. I'm fairly psyched about the new box (which is available in NJ) and I hate to complain now that I have what I want, but this audio problem is a fairly large issue. I'm assuming it's the same with a coax digital as well.


It's stupid that this wasn't anticipated by the programmers as NOBODY has a receiver with HDMI in yet, and that would be the only way to get 5.1 under the current circumstances...


----------



## EricScott

Yeah - very big issue. If the HDMI to DVI hybrid cable fixes the problem that will help lots of people but not all.


If you buy a TV with a cablecard and digital tuner, it usually has digital audio outs, so you can run HDMI into the TV and still output 5.1 to your receiver. But as you said, not many people have those either.


----------



## beatles6

Checked with the Richmond Avenue Store in Staten Island and they do not have the 8300. CSR said they have no idea when they will be available. Have to keep checking.


----------



## jasonDono

I was first online at the 23rd street location this morning. Went through the whole thing, then she said "Oh, you live in Brooklyn. We don't have any of the new boxes for Brooklyn." They had plenty of the 8000HD's for Brooklyn and Queens, but none of the 8300's. How are they different? Of course she gave me no way to find out when they will be available for Brooklyn and Queens either. Wasted morning.


----------



## patrickpiteo




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jasonDono_
> *I was first online at the 23rd street location this morning. Went through the whole thing, then she said "Oh, you live in Brooklyn. We don't have any of the new boxes for Brooklyn." They had plenty of the 8000HD's for Brooklyn and Queens, but none of the 8300's. How are they different? Of course she gave me no way to find out when they will be available for Brooklyn and Queens either. Wasted morning.*



Hey what time where you there.. I did the same thing... I live in Queens and got the same DUMB if you ask me answers... How can one borough be different then another..just stupid... so give us a date when.. Somebody must know..


----------



## Manatus

I was No. 90 at 23rd Street, with a waiting time of about 3 minutes (shortly after 11:00 am), the first time that it's ever been under about an hour.


My 8300HD is connected via component and audio optical. My Sammy's HLN507W's native resolution is 720p, and I've configured the DVR to output only 480p and 720p (the TV can't accept 480i through the HD component inputs).


The PQ on the HD channels is glorious, at least as good if not better than it was before I switched to the 8000HD. The stuttering channel changes are entirely gone. The box is smaller than the 8000HD in all dimensions except height and looks less like a child's toy. There's no change in the "Settings" menus that I've yet seen.


One strangeness: my building's lobby-cam, formerly on Ch. 77, is now on Ch. 999.


----------



## jergans




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Manatus_
> *I was No. 90 at 23rd Street, with a waiting time of about 3 minutes (shortly after 11:00 am), the first time that it's ever been under about an hour.
> 
> 
> My 8300HD is connected via component and audio optical. My Sammy's HLN507W's native resolution is 720p, and I've configured the DVR to output only 480p and 720p (the TV can't accept 480i through the HD component inputs).
> 
> 
> The PQ on the HD channels is glorious, at least as good if not better than it was before I switched to the 8000HD. The stuttering channel changes are entirely gone. The box is smaller than the 8000HD in all dimensions except height and looks less like a child's toy. There's no change in the "Settings" menus that I've yet seen.
> 
> 
> One strangeness: my building's lobby-cam, formerly on Ch. 77, is now on Ch. 999.*



This is what I was waiting to hear, since I can't hook mine up till tonight. It would be great if the HDMI/DD5.1 thing worked as it should, but even connecting through component, this looks like a big step up from the 8000HD. Any other impressions?


----------



## Manatus

I tried to switch from the component output to the HDMI (using a HDMI --> DVI adapter). This message then appears: "Your HDTV does not support HDCP. Please use the YPrPb component connection to watch television." The TV in fact is HDCP-compliant, and the same adapter and cable work fine with my HDMI-equipped DVD player.


----------



## patrickpiteo




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Manatus_
> *I tried to switch from the component output to the HDMI (using a HDMI --> DVI adapter). This message then appears: "Your HDTV does not support HDCP. Please use the YPrPb component connection to watch television." The TV in fact is HDCP-compliant, and the same adapter and cable work fine with my HDMI-equipped DVD player.*



Thats not good.. My VOOM STB works fine this way.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Manatus_
> *I tried to switch from the component output to the HDMI (using a HDMI --> DVI adapter). This message then appears: "Your HDTV does not support HDCP. Please use the YPrPb component connection to watch television." The TV in fact is HDCP-compliant, and the same adapter and cable work fine with my HDMI-equipped DVD player.*



Not good. Wonder if you try turning the STB off, hooking up HDMI/DVI and then turning it on.


I was having issues when I tried going from component to HDMI yesterday while the box was on an SD channel - never got the HDCP message though. Found that if I powered the box down and back on, everything worked fine on HDMI.


Looks like I may be using component.


----------



## vlapietra




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Manatus_
> *I tried to switch from the component output to the HDMI (using a HDMI --> DVI adapter). This message then appears: "Your HDTV does not support HDCP. Please use the YPrPb component connection to watch television." The TV in fact is HDCP-compliant, and the same adapter and cable work fine with my HDMI-equipped DVD player.*



That stinks. I'd like to use the DVI on my HLN437.

Does anyone know if us non-8000HD users can bring our non-DVR boxes to the 23rd st. location and swap them for an 8300HD? I currently have a SA3250.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by vlapietra_
> *That stinks. I'd like to use the DVI on my HLN437.
> 
> Does anyone know if us non-8000HD users can bring our non-DVR boxes to the 23rd st. location and swap them for an 8300HD? I currently have a SA3250.*



Yes that's exactly what I did. It may have to be an HD box though. I gave them a 3250HD and there wasn't a problem.


----------



## Manatus

After I posted about the HDCP error message when using a HDMI --> DVI adapter, I realized that I forgot to mention that the DVI cable runs through a DVI switcher. I've since reconnected the TV directly to the HDMI adapter and am getting a fine picture. So, the 8300HD doesn't like my DVI switcher.


Here's a new one, though: With the 8300HD connected through the HDMI port and the optical audio out, my receiver is identifying the incoming signal as Dolby Digital, and sound is coming from all 5 speakers (while tuned to Discovery HD). Could this be an exception to the audio bug?


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Manatus_
> *After I posted about the HDCP error message when using a HDMI --> DVI adapter, I realized that I forgot to mention that the DVI cable runs through a DVI switcher. I've since reconnected the TV directly to the HDMI adapter and am getting a fine picture. So, the 8300HD doesn't like my DVI switcher.
> 
> 
> Here's a new one, though: With the 8300HD connected through the HDMI port and the optical audio out, my receiver is identifying the incoming signal as Dolby Digital, and sound is coming from all 5 speakers (while tuned to Discovery HD). Could this be an exception to the audio bug?*



That's great news. I was hoping that by using the DVI, that the audio through HDMI would be cut-off and the optical would work. Sounds like you just validated that.


To be clear with my HDMI-HDMI connection, I noticed that my receiver would receive the DD5.1 flag as soon as you changed the channel but then it would quickly change over to DPLII:Movie - sound comes from 5 speakers either way but it isn't true DD. And I tried Discovery HD as well as ABC HD and ESPN HD during primetime - so they were def. broadcasting DD5.1.


----------



## HDTVNYC

I got mine, thanks guys! I decided to run there before they ran out...I've been waiting for the 8300 because I have a windows media box that needs an active S-video out but I want to be able to watch/record HD too. Besides, everyone i know in NJ has them with cablevision so why shouldn't we?


They also asked "how did you know we had these?"


----------



## patrickpiteo




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by HDTVNYC_
> *Besides, everyone i know in NJ has them with cablevision so why shouldn't we?
> 
> 
> They also asked "how did you know we had these?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Yea but "NO 8300 FOR YOU QUEENS"


----------



## dkan24

Just got mine. Wait time of 30 mins at 12:30 PM today. Swapped out 8000HD for 8300HD no problems asked.


First impressions:


1.) The box is MUCH faster. Switching channels, and menus.


2.) HD Picture quality through component appears better. My girlfreind said it immediately, and I agree.


3.) SD picture quality through component is noticeably better.


4.) S-video works at the same time as component.


5.) Box is a good amount smaller in depth and width and a touch larger in height.


6.) LCD display is a lot nicer looking.


----------



## MisterMe

I was 214 today at 23rd Street.


I picked up the 8300HD and hooked it up to my Pio 5030 via component and coax digital audio.


A few random observations . . .


The PQ is better then the 8000HD for both HD and SD content . . . not mind bendingly better in SD . . . but better.


The scaler in the 8300HD seems to be better then previous. I now feel comfortable letting the 8300HD scale all to 720P or 1080i.


Channels change faster.


Have not seen or heard glitching yet.


Search feature is very nice. Made it very easy to program in my shows.


Software is very similar to previous version which is good . . . won't hear the wife complaining . . .










Box is slightly smaller and silver/gold in color.


I have a few questions if anybody knows . . .


What are the inputs for in the front?


Can I view content from my other 8000SD on this unit (I know this is in the feature set of the 8000 series)?


One last note . . .


TWC also had 8300SD units in stock as well.


----------



## dankwonka

to be clear. if you use an hdmi-dvi converter, 5.1 sound is re-enabled? the 1 person who mentioned they got sound coming from all of there 5 speakers said this was an 'issue.' not a good thing.


im going over to 23n park immediately after work. will post as soon as i hook up. am also going to run by bestbuy to pick up and hdmi-dvi adapter if they have one. otherwise i will be using component.


----------



## HDTVNYC

What's the deal with ouput on this box? Is the HDMI/DVI that much better than component?


The reason I'm asking is my receiver does component switching (Right now, DVD and Cable box). And I'm using my DVI port to connect my Windows Media Center PC.


Will I see dramatic improvement going to DVI (and maybe should invest in a DVI Switcher) or is it just a personal preference?


----------



## ebabrah

Wondering about closing times for the 23rd street location - can't get there before 7:30 or so - do they stop giving out/honoring numbers at a certain time, or are you OK if you are there before 8?


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dankwonka_
> *to be clear. if you use an hdmi-dvi converter, 5.1 sound is re-enabled? the 1 person who mentioned they got sound coming from all of there 5 speakers said this was an 'issue.' not a good thing.
> 
> *



Sounds like 5.1 works fine over optical/coax out if you use a HDMI - DVI adapter or cable.


See this thread which discusses this exact problem - not entirely clear what the outcome was until this post:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...68#post5109368


----------



## kristcnj

If you have a digital set, DVI/HDMI is supposedly noticeably better. I have heard with a CRT it doesn't make much difference. I want to use the HDMI anyway because I only have 2 component ins...


----------



## DJ Frustration

Another benefit that I've noticed recently. The hard drive doesn't make as much noise as before (even while recording two shows at once). Big benefit as hearing a crunching hard drive was a big annoyance of the 8000HD.


----------



## orbeyonde

has anyone heard of the 8300 being available on Staten Island?


----------



## patrickpiteo




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by orbeyonde_
> *has anyone heard of the 8300 being available on Staten Island?*



Not yet.. you have to live in Manhattan.. go figure that one out..


----------



## broadwayblue

does anyone know if the component output on the 8300 is active while you are also using the HDMI/DVI out?


----------



## dankwonka

BOOYAH! i got the 8300HD from 23rd st. & park. its definately has a noticeably better PQ. im using component cables for now, eventually i will get an HDMI-DVI converter. so far so good. i have noticed a few audio drop outs in my 1hr of using he new box, but im hopeful they will be a lot less then the 8000.


interface is quicker, and the new search tool is a big stop up if not better then TIVO. you can choose a letter, then the letters wittle down till you are left with only the options avialable to spell. it makes it way quicker then having to actually select all the letters in the title/keywork.


few notes though. now you can zoom/stretch etc in 16x9 mode on an HD channel. before it would tell you that you had the correct ratio for the channel you were viewing and not let you change the ratio. not sure why you would want to change the ratio on a 16x9 channel when you are viewing it on a widescreen set, but there is that option.


heres my 1st caveat: on 4x3 SD channels there is the terrible grey bars when viewing in he sidebar ratio, but also, there are tiny black side bars between the grey bars and your image. i have tried every setting there is, they dont go away. whats worse is that it doesnt appear standard through the different channels. 1 chanel will have no black bars before the grey bars, 1 channel will have it on both sides, another channel will have it on one side and not the other, and yet another channel will havt it a lil bit on one side and alot on the other. go figure


if anyone knows anythign about this, post! i will be sure to post once i try out the hdmi-dvi.


----------



## pciav

I was able to turn in two SA8000HD's and pick up two SA8300HD's at the Kissena Blvd. location in Flushing today. FYI...that location is closing this Saturday [EDITED 02/04/05] at Noon and will re-open next week at its new location in the Queens Center Mall.


First impressions of the SA8300HD are that it is head and shoulders above the 8000 as everyone has been reporting to date. I have replaced the Pioneer 3510HD in my main system with one of the 8300's and have it hooked up with an HDMI to DVI Adapter and the PQ seems as good if not better than the 3510HD.


I am going HDMI to DVI in on my Lumagen VisionPro HDP Video Processor and so far I am not able to pass 480i only 480p for SD. As reported 480i, 480p, 720p or 1080i lights up on the front of the display depending on the signal. Also, I can confirm the signal being input and processed by the Lumagen using its display mode.


If anybody can confirm that the 8300 does indeed pass 480i via HDMI, please report. Lumagen has added the ability to receive a 480i signal from HDMI/DVI however, I have a feeling you have to be able to force the device to output it and the Lumagen will take it and process it then. The 8300 seems to be autosensing and that may be why I can't pass it. To be honest, I watch almost no SD programming anymore anyway, so it would be nice to have but not anything I am going to worry about. My test of Component Vs. DVI on the Lumagen are a mixed bag. For 480i, the component in wins hands down as the deinterlacing in the Lumagen is superior. 480p via DVI looks just OK (acceptable) as expected as the De-Interlacing in both the 3510 and 8300 is inferior. For HD 720p and 1080i it almost a toss up. I find myself leaning towards the DVI as it is just slightly cleaner, but most would be hard pressed to tell between the Component and DVI input.


I have no 5.1 audio issues. I am using the Coax Digital out and I am able to receive and process DD 5.1 without problem. I am hoping there is a resolution for the HDMI issue though for those using HDMI to HDMI. My second box is in the Bedroom on a Panasonic Plasma also hooked HDMI to DVI, for the time being, until I pick up an HDMI terminal board to try and see if there are any differences.


----------



## EricScott

Phil,


Nice review. So far it seems like the consensus for those of us with passport is that you can't pass 480i over HDMI. I can't even pass 480i over Component - are you able to do this in your setup? Seems like people with SARA can pass 480i over HDMI though - can't really understand why there would be a difference.


Noticed that the box is autosensing as well over HDMI - glad to hear it works that way with the DVI hybrid cable thrown in there. In fact the box seems to remember my settings for 480p vs. 720p/1080i channels. For example, I have the aspect ratio set to 4:3 Stetch for SD channels (to eliminate the gray sidebars) but when I go to an HD channel, it shows up as 4:3 Sidebar (in the settings menu; of course the setting is irrelevant on these channels b/c they come in at 16:9). Also my Samsung seems to remember different picture size modes depending on the channel. This is really nice, since I keep the Sammy on Wide for 16:9 channels but put it in 4:3 mode on SD channels to shrink the stretched picture back to normal. On my 8000HD I had to toggle the picture sizes every time I switched from and SD to an HD channel. Now it seems to work automatically.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dankwonka_
> *
> 
> heres my 1st caveat: on 4x3 SD channels there is the terrible grey bars when viewing in he sidebar ratio, but also, there are tiny black side bars between the grey bars and your image. i have tried every setting there is, they dont go away. whats worse is that it doesnt appear standard through the different channels. 1 chanel will have no black bars before the grey bars, 1 channel will have it on both sides, another channel will have it on one side and not the other, and yet another channel will havt it a lil bit on one side and alot on the other. go figure
> 
> 
> if anyone knows anythign about this, post! i will be sure to post once i try out the hdmi-dvi.*



Gray sidebars are definitely annoying (big pet peeve of mine). I did notice the thin black bars as well. Here is what I do to eliminate the gray bars (note this only works on certain displays). I set the Aspect Ratio setting to "16:9 and 4:3 Stretch" - this stretches SD channels (which I hate) an eliminates the gray sidebars. I then set my Samsung display to 4:3 mode (will likely be called something else on other displays). This shrinks the picture back to normal with no distortion and the Samsung puts in black side bars. The menus and IPG look a little squished but not a big deal.


As I mentioned in my post above, it seems that the Aspect Ratio settings are depending on the type of channel you are connected to (at least over HDMI - not sure about component). So if you set hte AR to 4:3 Stretch while on an SD channel, it will probably be left at 4:3 Sidebar (the default) on HD channels.


----------



## pciav




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by EricScott_
> *I can't even pass 480i over Component - are you able to do this in your setup?*



I didn't try it yet, but will sometime tomorrow when I hook the component cables back up. This doesn't make sense since you can force 480i over component by turning everything off except 480i. Sounds like a software/pathway srewup or limitation of some kind, but it really doesn't make sense. I will check it though tomorrow if I get a chance.


----------



## bofnyc

It seems ironic that the day that the 8300 seems to (un) officially be available is the same day that my 8000 seems to have completely died. I've had to re-boot twice already tonight, and I'm fairly sure I'm not done yet. One question--has anyone NOT been able to get the 8300 from the 23rd Street location? I hate to go all the way down there tomorrow with my box and walk out with another crappy 8000.


I just got off the phone with TWC customer service to see if they would say anything about the new box without me prompting them. I called to tell them that my box keeps freezing up on me, and the woman asked me if I had everything connected properly. I asked her what that has to do with anything and she said that sometimes a loose connection can be what causes poor reception.














I told her my reception was not the issue, the box was failing on me repeatedly. She asked me to reboot it and I said "I do that every night, it obviously is not fixing the problem. What do I need to do to get a new box?". She said I could go to the payment center and exchange the box. I didn't want to get into the 8300 with her because she was clearly completely clueless. She did say something interesting which I didn't know--she said you can only exchange your cable box once for a replacement. After that, they need to send a technician. Whatever.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pciav_
> *I didn't try it yet, but will sometime tomorrow when I hook the component cables back up. This doesn't make sense since you can force 480i over component by turning everything off except 480i. Sounds like a software/pathway srewup or limitation of some kind, but it really doesn't make sense. I will check it though tomorrow if I get a chance.*



Agreed - makes no sense. But the 8000HD had similiar behavior - you couldn't get it to pass 480i over component unless you turned off all other resolutions or switched the box to SD mode.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bofnyc_
> *She did say something interesting which I didn't know--she said you can only exchange your cable box once for a replacement. After that, they need to send a technician. Whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Not true at all. I think I've exchanged boxes maybe 5 or 6 times in the past year or so. AFAIK, the only time you absolutely need a technician to come out is if you are adding an additional box or if you have SD and want to upgrade to HD. As long as you are exchanging you can do it yourself but I'm pretty sure they will only swap HD for HD. You don't need to bring in a HD DVR to get an HD DVR just and HD box. But in your case you will be bringing in the 8000HD for the 8300HD - shouldn't be a problem.


Can't speak to how many they have left. But when I went yesterday they had a whole bunch.


----------



## pciav




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by EricScott_
> *Agreed - makes no sense. But the 8000HD had similiar behavior - you couldn't get it to pass 480i over component unless you turned off all other resolutions or switched the box to SD mode.*



Eric,


All my tests DVI Vs. Component and the 480i observations I made above were using the Pioneer 3510HD. I will check out the component capabilities of the 8300 tomorrow. Without 480i out of the component, for me, I will stay HDMI/DVI all the way. I will also check out the S-Video output into my processor just for comparison.


PS - That is why I held on to the the 3510HD. I am still using it with my basement Samsung 22" LCD.


----------



## ebabrah

Just got an 8300HD right before closing today - it's dated 2/2 on them, and the rep said people ha dbeen coming in droves for them, so it seems like there's probably plenty to go around. So far it works great for me - the 8000HD I got last week never managed to actually work.


----------



## anthonymoody

EricScott,

I see from the other thread you figured it out, but I'll state it in this thread just so the info is here and clear. Apparently the 5.1 audio issue is solved by going HDMI->DVI. HOWEVER, it is NOT solved if you go HDMI->DVI->HDMI as someone with an HDMI (only) set tried.


TM


----------



## jergans

My observations are limited to component only at this point.


The HD is vastly improved as compared to the 8000HD. In comparing the two (I still have an 8000HD to exchange), it's a noticeable difference. I needed the DVR function of the 8000, but I really can't believe how poor the HD picture is on that box.


----------



## pdroth

I see a lot of people complaining about the gray bars. I know how to get around this on the 8000 - try it on the 8300 (don't have mine yet) and see if it works:


Set the Aspect Ratio to Standard (4:3) and Letterbox (16:9) picture.


Do NOT set it as Widescreen (16:9) and Sidebar (4:3).


You will now only have gray bars if the broadcast includes them (such as Letterman on 702). If you switch to the SD broadcast it should be as black as night on the sides.


----------



## patrickpiteo




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pciav_
> *I was able to turn in two SA8000HD's and pick up two SA8300HD's at the Kissena Blvd. location in Flushing today. FYI...that location is closing this Friday at Noon and will re-open next week at its new location in the Queens Center Mall.
> 
> 
> First impressions of the SA8300HD are that it is head and shoulders above the 8000 as everyone has been reporting to date. I have replaced the Pioneer 3510HD in my main system with one of the 8300's and have it hooked up with an HDMI to DVI Adapter and the PQ seems as good if not better than the 3510HD.
> 
> 
> I am going HDMI to DVI in on my Lumagen VisionPro HDP Video Processor and so far I am not able to pass 480i only 480p for SD. As reported 480i, 480p, 720p or 1080i lights up on the front of the display depending on the signal. Also, I can confirm the signal being input and processed by the Lumagen using its display mode.
> 
> 
> If anybody can confirm that the 8300 does indeed pass 480i via HDMI, please report. Lumagen has added the ability to receive a 480i signal from HDMI/DVI however, I have a feeling you have to be able to force the device to output it and the Lumagen will take it and process it then. The 8300 seems to be autosensing and that may be why I can't pass it. To be honest, I watch almost no SD programming anymore anyway, so it would be nice to have but not anything I am going to worry about. My test of Component Vs. DVI on the Lumagen are a mixed bag. For 480i, the component in wins hands down as the deinterlacing in the Lumagen is superior. 480p via DVI looks just OK (acceptable) as expected as the De-Interlacing in both the 3510 and 8300 is inferior. For HD 720p and 1080i it almost a toss up. I find myself leaning towards the DVI as it is just slightly cleaner, but most would be hard pressed to tell between the Component and DVI input.
> 
> 
> I have no 5.1 audio issues. I am using the Coax Digital out and I am able to receive and process DD 5.1 without problem. I am hoping there is a resolution for the HDMI issue though for those using HDMI to HDMI. My second box is in the Bedroom on a Panasonic Plasma also hooked HDMI to DVI, for the time being, until I pick up an HDMI terminal board to try and see if there are any differences.*



WHat did they just get them... So now Queens has them also...


----------



## LisaM

For those of you using the 8300HD via component, do you think that the PQ is as good or better than the PQ with the Pioneer 3510 box? I held off on getting the 8000HD because of all of the complaints and the soft PQ. If the 8300 is as good as the Pioneer, I will go to 23rd Street today.


Thanks....


----------



## dankwonka

Is anyone who got the 8300HD having the same issue i am having with standard images? that is the thin black bars between the ugly grey bars and the video? let me know. its very odd . . . and annoying.


----------



## pciav




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by patrickpiteo_
> *WHat did they just get them... So now Queens has them also...*



Typically Queens runs a day or so behind Manhattan they claim as they use a different head-end and need to load and test the software...at least that is what they explained to me.


----------



## jasonDono

Anybody have any luck in Brooklyn yet?


----------



## EricScott

For those who are thinking of going to 23rd St. today to pick up an 8300, they have tons of them. I'd say they have at least 75 or so. They also have the 8300SD's which come in a similiar box but it looked like they had lots of the HD's.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dankwonka_
> *Is anyone who got the 8300HD having the same issue i am having with standard images? that is the thin black bars between the ugly grey bars and the video? let me know. its very odd . . . and annoying.*



I experienced the same problem. See my post towards the top of this page. Also it looks like pdroth has a good solution. Will try this later.


----------



## pdroth

Still waiting on word from Woodside...


----------



## patrickpiteo




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pciav_
> *Typically Queens runs a day or so behind Manhattan they claim as they use a different head-end and need to load and test the software...at least that is what they explained to me.*



Anyone notice there are new channel banners on the guide now.. or am i seeing things...


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jergans_
> *My observations are limited to component only at this point.
> 
> 
> The HD is vastly improved as compared to the 8000HD. In comparing the two (I still have an 8000HD to exchange), it's a noticeable difference. I needed the DVR function of the 8000, but I really can't believe how poor the HD picture is on that box.*



Glad to hear this. Swapping my 8000HD for a 8300HD tomorrow and turning in my SA3100HD, too. For anyone interested in quantifying 8000HD (etc.)/8300HD differences, INHD's running a test pattern show Saturday at 7 am. HDNet's patterns are Tuesdays at 8 am. Recording, freeze-framing, and measuring resolvable detail with HDNet's resolution wedges is outlined within this thread . Haven't seen INHD's patterns yet. -- John


----------



## mabrym

Can you get an 8300 by having them come to your house to replace a bad box? I know I read here a few pages ago that they could not guarantee the technician would have them on the truck but at some point that's got to change, at least I assume they want to replace all 8000s eventually to reduce service calls. It's just difficult for me to get there with my box.


----------



## jergans




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LisaM_
> *For those of you using the 8300HD via component, do you think that the PQ is as good or better than the PQ with the Pioneer 3510 box? I held off on getting the 8000HD because of all of the complaints and the soft PQ. If the 8300 is as good as the Pioneer, I will go to 23rd Street today.
> 
> 
> Thanks....*



It's been a while since I had the Pioneer box, but I do think the PQ on the 8300 is as good as it is on the 3510.


If you want to be safe, you can wait until John Mason runs his tests on the 8300.


----------



## bondtrader

Re. the 5.1 passthru via HDMI problem, my reading of the SARA manual (which accompanies these Passport boxes!) is that the box senses if the TV can process 5.1 or not -- if it can, it passes thru the 5.1, else it switches to 2 ch. on all output ports.


Just want to verify that this reading is correct -- or is it that the box outputs 2 ch., no matter what?


Please advise.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bondtrader_
> *Re. the 5.1 passthru via HDMI problem, my reading of the SARA manual (which accompanies these Passport boxes!) is that the box senses if the TV can process 5.1 or not -- if it can, it passes thru the 5.1, else it switches to 2 ch. on all output ports.
> 
> 
> Just want to verify that this reading is correct -- or is it that the box outputs 2 ch., no matter what?
> 
> 
> Please advise.*



I think that is correct - this is one area where the manual is probably accurate, since it's a hardware issue not a software issue. It seems that if you plug in an HDMI-HDMI cable, the box talks to the TV and finds out if it can accept 5.1 or not. If it can't (and most displays can't) the 8300 automatically outputs 2 Ch on ALL outputs and on Passport there is no way to override this through the settings menus (so the part in the manual about an option to fix the problem does not apply to us). By using an HDMI-DVI cable, the box never actually talks to the TV (at least the audio doesn't), no audio gets to the TV and the box just outputs 5.1 through the normal digital outputs.


Just to be clear though (and excuse me if my tone is harsh), *the manual that comes with these boxes DOES NOT APPLY TO PASSPORT*. It tells you to hit the Guide and Info buttons to enter the setup menus - if you try it, it will do nothing. The manaul ships with the SA boxes and they assume you will have SARA software. AFAIK there is no Passport manual floating around.


So don't pay much attention to the manual.


----------



## bondtrader

Thanks Eric.


----------



## BigBlueBong

So i haven't checked this forum in a week and all of a sudden everyone's got the 8300! i got so excited until i kept reading and saw that you can't exchange a brooklyn box in manhattan.....i restared my box 7 times last night!!!!!!


I'm going to try and head over to the brooklyn office today and see if they have the 8300's in stock yet.....fingers crossed.....i'll report back tomorrow morning....


----------



## dankwonka

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Originally posted by dankwonka

Is anyone who got the 8300HD having the same issue i am having with standard images? that is the thin black bars between the ugly grey bars and the video? let me know. its very odd . . . and annoying.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Originally posted by EricScott

I experienced the same problem. See my post towards the top of this page. Also it looks like pdroth has a good solution. Will try this later.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



I'm still having issues with this after i have tried all the work arounds. its frustrating. also, i had terrible audio and video drop outs last night while watching something on HDNET. maybe i got a bad box?


----------



## LisaM

I had dropouts on HDNet last night using my 3510 so perhaps it was HDNet and not the 8300.


----------



## bigd86




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LisaM_
> *I had dropouts on HDNet last night using my 3510 so perhaps it was HDNet and not the 8300.*



I had many dropouts on HDNETM during the Music Man last night on my "legacy"







8000HD. I was hoping that when I finally get the new box, these would be eliminated. Oh well! The HD chain still has its kinks.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by John Mason_
> *For anyone interested in quantifying 8000HD (etc.)/8300HD differences, INHD2's starting a test pattern show Saturdays at 7 am.*



John --


For next Sat., 2/5, at 7:00 am, the Guide says that INHD2 will be showing "Dondi" (whatever that is) and that INHD will be airing "INHD Tune Up." Is the latter what you're referring to?


Edit: And for next Tues, the Guide says that a single program, "Intro to HDNet," will run from 6:00 am to 2:00 pm on 724. No mention of the (former?) test pattern show.


----------



## John Mason

Thanks, Manatus. I'll correct it. Programmed my 8000HD Monday but mixed up the channels for the writeup. -- John


----------



## shiffy

Anyone had any success in picking up an 8300HD yet in Brooklyn.


I spoke with a TWC customer affairs person yesterday (not a customer service rep, but someone who contacted me after I complained to the DOIT). She claimed that the 8300HD was not yet available except for beta testing. When I told her that I was quite certain from this forum that people were in fact picking them up at least at the 23rd street office in Manhattan, she claimed the info was not right. Obviously, her info is not up to date (unless the distribution at 23rd street is TWC's way of doing testing) - this forum is a far better source of reliable information than anything that anyone from TWC usually provides.


----------



## HDTVNYC

I traded in my 3510 Pioneer for the 8300HD. To me, at least, the picture quality actually looks better. Not to mention navigating menus seem to be a lot faster. On demand also seems to be working faster. Very happy with the upgrade.



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jergans_
> *It's been a while since I had the Pioneer box, but I do think the PQ on the 8300 is as good as it is on the 3510.*


----------



## dacaplan

I have been pretty happy with my 8000SD, except for crap on-demand services. Is there any reason to exchange SD box for 8300SD for my other TV.


----------



## SRFast

I currently have the 8000HD connected to my HDTV via component video cables and to a Bose 321 via optical audio cable. Before I run out to swap the 8000 for a 8300 and purchase a HDMI/DVI cable, can I continue to use the optical cable for the audio? I am getting DD 2/5.1 now and don't want to lose it. I am happy with the audio, but would love to get the video via HDMI/DVI.


One more thing: Has it been confirmed that the 8300's Optical Audio output is disabled if a HDMI/HDMI cable is used?


TIA....JL


----------



## zEli173




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dankwonka_
> *on 4x3 SD channels there is the terrible grey bars when viewing in he sidebar ratio, but also, there are tiny black side bars between the grey bars and your image... whats worse is that it doesnt appear standard through the different channels. 1 chanel will have no black bars before the grey bars, 1 channel will have it on both sides, another channel will have it on one side and not the other, and yet another channel will havt it a lil bit on one side and alot on the other. go figure*



I am running component cables and have exactly the same experience. Annoying and a little disconcerting if your display is susceptible to burn in.


----------



## ChuvaKuhn

I have been anxiously waiting for the availability of the 8300HD and this thread is definitely the most reliable source. I currently have the SA3250 connected to my ReplayTV. The big decision is this: do I swap out the SA3250 for the 8300HD this weekend at the 23rd street TWC location, or should I keep the SA3250 and wait for an appointment to add the 8300HD to my setup?


Is it practical or feasible to record shows using a ReplayTV or TIVO with 8300HD over the S-Video output? Technically, with two tuners in the 8300HD, one channel over S-Video can be recorded on the ReplayTV(using the IR blaster), while another HD channel can be recorded on the 8300HD? I would very much like to keep the 250GB capacity of my ReplayTV to record SD shows.


----------



## anthonymoody

JL,


I don't think the optical audio out is *disabled*, it just outputs 2 channel audio if you use HDMI->HDMI and the end device can't handle 5.1 sound.


TM


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by anthonymoody_
> *JL,
> 
> 
> I don't think the optical audio out is *disabled*, it just outputs 2 channel audio if you use HDMI->HDMI and the end device can't handle 5.1 sound.
> 
> 
> TM*



Exactly. I'm using optical now (video via HDMI-HDMI) and it outputs 2 Ch audio, which my receiver processes as Dolby Pro Logic II. Should be getting my HDMI-DVI cable later and hopefully then I'll be in business.


Last night I actually watched the SOTU over component (unhooked HDMI) and DD5.1 came in fine over optical. Dubya looked pretty good over component too


----------



## kristcnj

Somebody previously postulated that if your TV can interpret DD 5.1 via HDMI-HDMI connection, then the digital audio out on the 8300 will also output 5.1. I have a Sony kv-30hs420 which can interpret DD 5.1 and simulates 5.1 over its two speakers. Under this scenario, I should also get 5.1 out to my receiver from the DVR. When I get home tonight, I eagerly anticipate the 8300 being there and I will test this theory. I may have a mess in my pants if it works...


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by kristcnj_
> *Somebody previously postulated that if your TV can interpret DD 5.1 via HDMI-HDMI connection, then the digital audio out on the 8300 will also output 5.1. I have a Sony kv-30hs420 which can interpret DD 5.1 and simulates 5.1 over its two speakers. Under this scenario, I should also get 5.1 out to my receiver from the DVR. When I get home tonight, I eagerly anticipate the 8300 being there and I will test this theory. I may have a mess in my pants if it works...*



Should definitely work. If your TV has a built in HD tuner then it will likely work. If your TV also has digital audio outs then it should definitely work. It's the all or nothing aspect of the digital audio that is causing all of the problems.


----------



## jasonDono

I was at the Brooklyn, 5th avenue location today and they haven't even heard of the 8300. So I drove to Queens, Kissena BLVD, and exchanged it. They have plenty of them. Be careful though. The first box he gave me was a 8000. Thank God I checked before leaving.


----------



## patrickpiteo




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jasonDono_
> *I was at the Brooklyn, 5th avenue location today and they haven't even heard of the 8300. So I drove to Queens, Kissena BLVD, and exchanged it. They have plenty of them. Be careful though. The first box he gave me was a 8000. Thank God I checked before leaving.*



THANKS.. I wil be heading there tonight... Do you know if they had the 8300SD also.


----------



## PaulInParkSlope




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jasonDono_
> *I was at the Brooklyn, 5th avenue location today and they haven't even heard of the 8300. So I drove to Queens, Kissena BLVD, and exchanged it. They have plenty of them. Be careful though. The first box he gave me was a 8000. Thank God I checked before leaving.*



So.... if you're from Brooklyn, it's ok to go get one from Queens? But we can't go to Manhattan? Snobs!


----------



## jasonDono




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by PaulInParkSlope_
> *So.... if your from Brooklyn, it's ok to go get one from Queens? But we can't go to Manhattan? Snobs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Yes, that's correct. Do it now. I just plugged mine in, and I think it is a dramatic increase in picture quality, even just over component cables.


----------



## BigBlueBong

Seriously, Thank god someone else did the leg work and went out the queens office, because i was prepared to storm the manhattan office and demand my 8300!!!


I've missed like 3 episodes of american idol lately b/c of the pixelation issues, and I ain't gonna take it anymore!!!


I'll be seeing all of you brooklynites in line tonight at the kissena blvd. office....they better not run out or i might lose my ****.


----------



## pdroth

What time is Kissena open until? I have to get the 8300!


Or, better yet, any idea about Woodside? That's only a 2 min ride.


----------



## shiffy

Here's the info on the Kissena Blvd. center from TWC's website:


Flushing CableXpress Payment Center

41-61 Kissena Blvd., (Between Sanford and Barclay)

Ph: 718-358-0900


Hours of Operation

Mon - Fri 8am - 7pm

Sat 9am - 5pm


Directions

By Train - # 7 train to Main Street.

By Car - Take the Grand Central Parkway and exit at Northern Blvd. Follow to Main St. and make a right. Bear left to Kissena Blvd.


----------



## patrickpiteo




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pdroth_
> *What time is Kissena open until? I have to get the 8300!
> 
> 
> Or, better yet, any idea about Woodside? That's only a 2 min ride.*



They are not in Wooside yet. I talked to somebody who is there.


----------



## dacaplan

I went to 23rd st at lunch today and asked if they had 8300HD Brooklyn Boxes, the CSR took a look and confirmed that they did. I didn't have my box so I wasn't able to make the swap, and I'm not guaranteeing you can, since CSR's are usually pea brained. Maybe someone should try again today, otherwise I will try tomorrow.


----------



## sir_captain

It took two hours of waiting...it was seriously a zoo in there. So far, PQ looks good and everything just feels more responsive. Oddly, it appears that some of the SD channels don't have the little black sidebars though the vast majority do. Anyone care to postulate why that might be?


----------



## bofnyc

I'll be moving from Manhattan to Queens this April--does anyone know if I'm able to just bring my HD DVR box with me to my new apartment or if I have to return the one I have and get a new one in Queens?


----------



## kristcnj

A reprensentative of mine went to the NJ office and the CSR said they didn't have them. This is after I called to confirm Tuesday. I'm about to flip my ****!


----------



## frankle1

Can someone confirm that the 23rd street location still has 8300's left as of late today - I can't wait any longer for them to get uptown to 215th so I will go there in the AM


----------



## HooDSide




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jasonDono_
> *I was at the Brooklyn, 5th avenue location today and they haven't even heard of the 8300. So I drove to Queens, Kissena BLVD, and exchanged it. They have plenty of them. Be careful though. The first box he gave me was a 8000. Thank God I checked before leaving.*



I can't believe this..I was at the Flushing office today, up on the second floor..and the wait was really long, so I asked the receptionist woman about the 8300. She made a call the person said they didn't have any but once the new branch at Queens Center opens they will have them.


Did you go to the second floor and speak to someone at those two windows?


----------



## neo0285

same problem, they send me upstairs and the lady said they dont have any. But i went downstairs and waited in line anyway, and they have them downsatirs, about a 100 of them lined up against the wall, soim watching thr 8300hd right now


----------



## SRFast




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by EricScott_
> *Exactly. I'm using optical now (video via HDMI-HDMI) and it outputs 2 Ch audio, which my receiver processes as Dolby Pro Logic II. Should be getting my HDMI-DVI cable later and hopefully then I'll be in business.
> 
> 
> Last night I actually watched the SOTU over component (unhooked HDMI) and DD5.1 came in fine over optical. Dubya looked pretty good over component too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thanks for your replies. My Mits only has an HDMI port, so I will need to order an HDMI/DVI cable and add an DVI/HDMI adaptor. This should give me video via HDMI and DD 5.1 audio via the Optical Audio cable. I found all the components at this site at a reasonable price: http://www.buyextras.com/hdmitodvicable.html 


Regards.....JL


----------



## JN-NYC

I was at the 23rd Street office at 3:45PM today and by 4:30 I walked out with an 8300HD--it appeared they had several left. My number was 340 and when I got there they were at 270 and the number said the wait was about an hour and 30 minutes. I'm glad I waited and didn't do something else to kill time. If you miss your slot, you have to get a new number--it happened to a guy who was pissed when he came back.


----------



## Goanna

Well, I had to take my dead 8000HD (all of three months old before the hard disk died) in to the staten island richmond ave location.


I of course asked if the 8300 would be available. The nasty bastard behind the counter told me no, and also stated they wont be here for a few months. He insisted they are "only in testing now". So I then asked him "well, then how does my Aunt in NJ have one" and also mentioned manhatten and brooklyn customers having them. He didnt answer me.


I then asked about the 8000 HD's supposed software update, the one that fixes some of the bugs, and activates the DVI. He said the Update was already being sent out, and IT WILL NOT ACTIVATE DVI. I again asked him about whey TWC customers in other states have a working DVI, again, no answer form him. He seemed pissed off the whole time I was there. He even started to get loud with me, I guess he doesnt like the customers knowing more then him. I really hate the CSR's in there. The two guys that work the counter are a$$holes. The women are usually okay.


Anyway, all this said, I just submitted a new complaint to DoITT. I also got an email from TWC after my first DoITT complaint, it was almost an exact replica of the one posted on here. I have a feeling, alot of the replies from TWC emails are just copy and pasted from a manual somewhere.


If anything comes from my new DoITT complaint, I will be sure to post here. Also, if anyone happend to find out if and when the 8300's do in fact hit Staten Island, please, please post about it here!


----------



## vruiz

I picked one up tonight at the Atlantic Ave. location in Jamaica. At first the woman said they didn't have any but after I insisted she went in the back to look and came out with one. After hooking it up I have to say the PQ is substantially better on my G70 than the 3250HD I was using. So far so good.


----------



## marcos_p




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by neo0285_
> *same problem, they send me upstairs and the lady said they dont have any. But i went downstairs and waited in line anyway, and they have them downsatirs, about a 100 of them lined up against the wall, soim watching thr 8300hd right now *




I also picked mine up in Flushing, today, at 6pm, on the 1st floor.

How is it possible that the 2nd floor does not know that these boxes, which people are looking for, are on the 1st floor. I wonder how many TWC customers were turned away without an 8300HD, even though they had them.


Anyway, now that the 8300HD is up and running, I can order the HDXtra tier.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by JN-NYC_
> *I was at the 23rd Street office at 3:45PM today and by 4:30 I walked out with an 8300HD--it appeared they had several left. My number was 340 and when I got there they were at 270 and the number said the wait was about an hour and 30 minutes. I'm glad I waited and didn't do something else to kill time. If you miss your slot, you have to get a new number--it happened to a guy who was pissed when he came back.*



JN-NYC --


You and others who have endured TWC's 23rd Street "service" facility should consider filing complaints with the NYC DoITT (one agency that regulates the company). TWCNYC shouldn't be allowed to get away with having only 2 walk-in offices in all of Manhattan and conditions in them (absurdly long waiting times, too few seats, etc.) that make the DMV look hospitable by comparison. Someday, someone's going to go postal there, and it probably won't be an employee.


----------



## SRFast




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by vruiz_
> *I picked one up tonight at the Atlantic Ave. location in Jamaica. At first the woman said they didn't have any but after I insisted she went in the back to look and came out with one. After hooking it up I have to say the PQ is substantially better on my G70 than the 3250HD I was using. So far so good.*



Vic:

Thanks for the info. I was going to take a drive to Atlantic Ave. Friday morning without my 8000HD just to see if they had the 8300HD. Looks like I will be going, but with the 8000HD.










Regards....JL


----------



## jergans




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by SRFast_
> *Thanks for your replies. My Mits only has an HDMI port, so I will need to order an HDMI/DVI cable and add an DVI/HDMI adaptor. This should give me video via HDMI and DD 5.1 audio via the Optical Audio cable. I found all the components at this site at a reasonable price: http://www.buyextras.com/hdmitodvicable.html
> 
> 
> Regards.....JL*



It sounds like you're going HDMI>DVI>HDMI. If so, this will not pass 5.1 according to this link.


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Manatus_
> *JN-NYC --
> 
> 
> You and others who have endured TWC's 23rd Street "service" facility should consider filing complaints with the NYC DoITT (one agency that regulates the company). TWCNYC shouldn't be allowed to get away with having only 2 walk-in offices in all of Manhattan and conditions in them (absurdly long waiting times, too few seats, etc.) that make the DMV look hospitable by comparison. Someday, someone's going to go postal there, and it probably won't be an employee.*



Manatus, you and I drastically differ in our interpretations of the original post. I thought that JN-NYC was writing to say what a good experience he had at 23rd St, and you are suggest he should complain to the DoITT.


Frankly, I'm as impatient as the next guy, but a 45 minute is not terrible. And, I've never had to stand when I was there. No question, it could be better, but I've seen lots worse lines in NYC.


-barry


----------



## EricScott

Got my HDMI-DVI cable today from Ram. Hooked it up and the PQ is fantastic. No difference from HDMI-HDMI and DD5.1 works fine now. I'm a happy camper. Also the autosensing seems to still work so the box remembers separate aspect ratio settins for 480p channels vs. HD channels. Not exactly sure why or how this works but now my stretch/shrink method to eliminate the gray sidebars is seamless - I don't do anything, just change the channels and it all works.


PQ is so good. Also much more stable. Was recording two shows and watching a 3rd already recorded show - no stuttering, pixellation, dropouts or anything. All 3 were HD too.


----------



## pciav

Eric,


Just played around with the component out and I could not get 480i via component unless it was the only resolution enabled. I compared HDMI/DVI Vs. Component, on the 8300, and my observations are similar to the 3510HD tests. Both are excellent and some may have a hard time telling the difference. To me, the DVI has just a tad less noise and overall the best image.


----------



## Goanna




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by EricScott_
> *Got my HDMI-DVI cable today from Ram. Hooked it up and the PQ is fantastic. No difference from HDMI-HDMI and DD5.1 works fine now. I'm a happy camper. Also the autosensing seems to still work so the box remembers separate aspect ratio settins for 480p channels vs. HD channels. Not exactly sure why or how this works but now my stretch/shrink method to eliminate the gray sidebars is seamless - I don't do anything, just change the channels and it all works.
> 
> 
> PQ is so good. Also much more stable. Was recording two shows and watching a 3rd already recorded show - no stuttering, pixellation, dropouts or anything. All 3 were HD too.*



I so wish I could drive to Manhatten and get one, lol.


I just got off the phone again with TWC, this time to see why my bill went up 80 bucks. Apparently, since I got digital phone installed at the very end of January, I still get billed for the whole month of January, as well as for all of Feb, so I had two 39.99 charges










Not to mention the day after digital phone was installed, I lost service for a few hours. Vonage is looking better and better already, lol. Only thing TWC has over it is that the TWC VoIP Modem has a battery backup that last 4-8 hours, and it also uses a seperate frequency then regular internet traffic, so if roadrunner goes down, the phone service might not. All in all though, if they keep screwing with my Bill and/or I get any more bad service, then vonage it is!


Anyway, I strayed a little off topic there, lol. I asked again about the 8300HD on Staten Island, and of course, got the usual "I don't know when it will be available" answer







.


----------



## adrman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Goanna_
> *Vonage is looking better and better already, lol. Only thing TWC has over it is that the TWC VoIP Modem has a battery backup that last 4-8 hours, and it also uses a seperate frequency then regular internet traffic, so if roadrunner goes down, the phone service might not. All in all though, if they keep screwing with my Bill and/or I get any more bad service, then vonage it is!*



Still straying OT, but Vonage is great. If the/your network does go down, you can just set up the service to forward to another line. My TWC Earthlink went out for about an hour a few weeks ago and all calls went to my cell phone just like they were supposed to.


----------



## JN-NYC




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by margoba_
> *Manatus, you and I drastically differ in our interpretations of the original post. I thought that JN-NYC was writing to say what a good experience he had at 23rd St, and you are suggest he should complain to the DoITT.
> 
> 
> Frankly, I'm as impatient as the next guy, but a 45 minute is not terrible. And, I've never had to stand when I was there. No question, it could be better, but I've seen lots worse lines in NYC.
> 
> 
> -barry*



Barry is correct on this one, I was (relatively) happy with my experience. I had a seat the whole time and it went more quickly than I thought it would. The CSR was distracted and initially entered the wrong serial from the box I was returning but that was quickly corrected and the new box was turned over without question or hassle. All in all it was a painless experience. There should be a better way to schedule an appointment online before going down there (kind of like the Genius Bar at the Apple stores) and there should be at least another office in Manhattan but it's better than taking your chances with taking a day off from work and having a tech make a house call (with the further gamble that the tech will bring the box you've requested e.g., the 8300HD).


Jon


----------



## sir_captain




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by margoba_
> *Manatus, you and I drastically differ in our interpretations of the original post. I thought that JN-NYC was writing to say what a good experience he had at 23rd St, and you are suggest he should complain to the DoITT.
> 
> 
> Frankly, I'm as impatient as the next guy, but a 45 minute is not terrible. And, I've never had to stand when I was there. No question, it could be better, but I've seen lots worse lines in NYC.
> 
> 
> -barry*



I was there today too, a little earlier--around 2pm. I waited 2 hours, and there were lots of people standing. It was ridiculous.


----------



## zEli173

Yup. Picked up my box yesterday morning and tonight I experienced my first two freezes. It happened just like with the 8000. I was watching basketball on TNT, went to watch a recorded show, and it froze up. My 8000 always froze when I was watching TNT basketball on Thursday night. Happened again a few hours later.


Although I'm happy with the improved PQ and responsiveness of the 8300, I'm sensing that the freezing issues will be exactly the same as with the 8000.


----------



## shk718

I'm having the same problem with TNT - but it only seems to be with that station - if the box is recording a show on that station and i turn the tv on and try to start watching it from the beginning it freezes - i wonder whats so odd about that channel?


----------



## frankle1




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by kristcnj_
> *Somebody previously postulated that if your TV can interpret DD 5.1 via HDMI-HDMI connection, then the digital audio out on the 8300 will also output 5.1. I have a Sony kv-30hs420 which can interpret DD 5.1 and simulates 5.1 over its two speakers. Under this scenario, I should also get 5.1 out to my receiver from the DVR. When I get home tonight, I eagerly anticipate the 8300 being there and I will test this theory. I may have a mess in my pants if it works...*



Did youtry this? My samsung 4674 says exactly the same ting - it will interpret 5.1 and output it over the two speakers. Let us know if it works.


Got my 8300HD today (number 3 at 8am sharp at 23rd streeet). Looks great!


OT - you also get a neat free hat with vonage!


----------



## anthonymoody

JL,


jergans beat me to the punch but just to make sure you see the info, it has been confirmed that you cannot go HDMI->DVI->HDMI to get around the 5.1 problem. If you go that route the other audio outputs will still drop to 2 channel.


TM


----------



## bofnyc

I went to 23rd Street first thing this morning. I was number 14, and there was roughly a 15 minute wait. They did have a good number of 8300's behind the desk, but many of them were SDs. I would say there were 25-30 HDs. Obviously, that doesn't mean they don't have more than that, but that is all I could see.


When I was exchanging my box I asked the guy if they had the 8300 to give me and he was nodding before I even finished my sentence. He said they just got them in and I got the impression that he had been asked that question a lot, so word must be out. All in all, a pleasant, easy experience. Let's just hope the *%&$ing box works!


As for conditions at the 23rd Street Center, it really all depends on when you go. I waited nearly 3 hours one Saturday and it was absolutely horrible. Imagine your worst DMV experience and multiply it by 10. The service was fine but the clear lack of resources was just offensive.


----------



## BigBlueBong

Yay!!!


I drove for an hour in traffic from brooklyn to the flushing office yesterday and after waiting just five minutes, i got the counter and almost got an 8300 SD!! Wait i cried, that's the SD, I want the HD!!! Close one.


So right now i'm hooked up via component (and the coax to my bedroom w/ no switching to sd!!!) and everything looks awesome. i got the black bars on the side w/ 4x3, channels are changing quicker, but when i went to watch the OC on ch. 705 the freaking thing got all pixely and froze up!!! only channel this happens to w/ me.


Called timewarner, and of course they're sending a rep.....so stupid.......why can't everything just work right!!!


----------



## jasonDono

I sat down to watch "Joey", this morning, the first thing I recorded on the HD8300. Had a minor freak out. The sound was screwed, the center channel was way too low. I was about to pull everything apart and try the digtal input instead of the optical, when NBC changed to 4:3 and the sound was fixed. The same thing happened with Will and Grace. NBC must be having problems.


----------



## BigBlueBong

yeah man....that happened to me too.....at least i wasn't the only one!


how weird was that though when all of a sudden it was in 4x3.....freaked me out....


----------



## Manatus

When I turned on my 8300HD this morning, the "power on" channel (706) came up normally. For every other channel, though, I get no audio except for those channels that have SAP and I go into Settings and change the Play Secondary Audio setting from No to Yes. Shows that the DVR recorded last night while I was sleeping play normally, and my other DVR (a 8000SD) isn't having audio problems. Two cold reboots didn't help.


A call to TWC about this one didn't get much beyond "go to your set top box and press the up volume button." The CSR was polite but obviously had never heard of SAP. Service call now scheduled for Monday. I'll probably exchange the box before then.


----------



## kilmar




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by neo0285_
> *same problem, they send me upstairs and the lady said they dont have any. But i went downstairs and waited in line anyway, and they have them downsatirs, about a 100 of them lined up against the wall, soim watching thr 8300hd right now *



Lol, I wonder if you were the guy behind me. We both bitched about them sending us upstairs and I walked down with him and we got ours exchanged after about 30 minutes of waiting upstairs. Luckily it took all of 3 minutes of waiting downstairs. Kissena branch, around 6:00PM?


Haven't had time to play with the 8300HD, so I can't comment on quality. All I did was set it up to display all resolutions and switch it to 706 to check HD.


----------



## bondtrader

Re. audio via HDMI.


I connected my Sharp Aquos 45GDSU -- which supposedly can handle DD & has optical digital audio out -- to the 8300 via HDMI. Then, took the optical out into my Harmon Kardon receiver which supposedly can pick up the nature of input and offer numerous surround choices to pick from. Well, to my great frustration, in this config., it DID NOT offer me DD 5.1, only DPLII and other similar 2ch. to 5ch. converters.


This might suggest that even on sets that can handle DD, using HDMI-HDMI only leaves one with 2ch. sound on all audio outputs.


Caveat: My receiver was delivered yesterday and this was my first time hooking it up -- it is entirely possible I screwed up something, although I doubt it.


Later today, I'll verify my finding by connecting component video into the TV, and taking digital audio out of the 8300 into the receiver. If the finding is correct, then the receiver will offer me a DD 5.1 option for surround in this configuration.


I was educated as an Electrical Engineer, but all this mess is seriously turning me off anything connected with wires and connecters and digital this and analog that!


----------



## kristcnj

Just got off the phone with a TWC rep in Pal Park, NJ. Had to be the most ignorant person I've ever spoken with:


Question: Do you have the SA 8300 HD DVR?

Answer: Yes we have HD DVR

Question: OK but do you have the 8300, I've heard they are available

Put on hold....

Answer: We don't have them

Question: Do you even know what I'm talking about? I'm pretty sure you have them...

Answer: We don't have them...click


That stupid ignorant beotch hung up on me. I can't believe it!!!!!!!!


----------



## beatles6

No 8300's in Staten Island as of this morning.


----------



## frankle1




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bondtrader_
> *Re. audio via HDMI.
> 
> 
> I connected my Sharp Aquos 45GDSU -- which supposedly can handle DD & has optical digital audio out -- to the 8300 via HDMI. Then, took the optical out into my Harmon Kardon receiver which supposedly can pick up the nature of input and offer numerous surround choices to pick from. Well, to my great frustration, in this config., it DID NOT offer me DD 5.1, only DPLII and other similar 2ch. to 5ch. converters.*



bondtrader: Do you mean you connected the digital audio of the receiver to the digital audio out of the Sharp or the 8300? Perhaps try connecting the receiver directly to the TV or the 8300 whichever one you did not try. Maybe that will work.


----------



## Goanna

Well, since theres still no 8300's around here for me yet (Staten Island) I will throw an unrealted question out here.


The past 3 weeks at least, has anyone noticed problems with NBC HD? I have noticed this on ER, Third Watch, Las Vegas and Crossing Jordan (Really, the only shows I watch on there). The show will start in full 16x9 widescreen. Then commercials will come, and when the show comes back, instead of 16x9, it is dropped to 4x3 and it has both side bars and top/bottom bars. It is very annoying, its like watching the show with a big picture frame around it. Sometimes it goes back to full widescreen after another commercial or two.


Anyone else notice this over the last few weeks? NBC seemed to be the only channel doing it.


----------



## kilmar

Other people have also experience NBC's HD dropout this past week. Most likely NBC is having problems with their HD feed.


----------



## Goanna

Yeah, I figured it had to be them. If it was happening on other channels also, I woulda blamed TWC, but it was only NBC as far as I noticed.


Also, I just got an email back from DoITT. He says 8300s will be on Staten Island Soon (He said "any day now" actually) and that TWC WILL contact me to setup an appointment for installation.


I also asked him about the Software update on the 8000HD (Just out of curiosity really, since it wont matter to me after I get an 8300HD) but he did say that the update *will not activate* the DVI!


----------



## SRFast

I made a wasted trip to the Jamaica (Atlantic Ave.) TWC center today because they have no 8300HD's there. They have plenty of SD units, but no HDs. I didn't bother to make the trip to Kissena Ave. because they are closing early and didn't know if they had a parking lot. I only use the 8000HD as a back up and DVR, so I guess I will wait until I am sure all the Queens TWC centers have the 8300HD before I make another trip. It would have been nice to get the 8300HD today, but I'll be patient.


One question: Does the 8300HD have a DVI or HDMI port?


TIA and regards.....JL


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> One question: Does the 8300HD have a DVI or HDMI port?
> 
> 
> TIA and regards.....JL [/b]



HDMI


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pciav_
> *Eric,
> 
> 
> Just played around with the component out and I could not get 480i via component unless it was the only resolution enabled. I compared HDMI/DVI Vs. Component, on the 8300, and my observations are similar to the 3510HD tests. Both are excellent and some may have a hard time telling the difference. To me, the DVI has just a tad less noise and overall the best image.*



Thanks for the update. Kind of makes me feel a little better about the limitations of my samsung.


I agree that HDMI/DVI just looks a little crisper than component but both look excellent. I am pleasantly surprised with they way 480i scaled to 480p over DVI looks - much better than it did on my 3250HD over a straight DVI/DVI connection.


----------



## SRFast

Here's my 8300HD HDMI question:

My Mits has an HDMI, but no DVI port. How do I connect the 8300HD to my Mits to get video via HDMI without losing the DD 5.1 audio to the Bose 321 using an optical audio able?


TIA.....JL


----------



## pdroth

My latest dialogue with TWC:


To TWCNYC - I have several friends who NOW have the 8300HD in Manhattan, and one who has it in Queens. Is the box now officially available, and can I arrange to pick up in Woodside? I know the Woodside location is closing soon (Friday?) and would love to swap this box while it is still convenient for me to do so.



From TWCNYC (2 days later) - Thank you for your recent message to Time Warner Cable.


Although the 8300 HD converter is currently in the testing phase, unfortunately it is not available to the general public at this time.We have forwarded your email request to our Telemarketing Department to beplaced on a waiting list for the 8300HD converter when available.


If you have anyfurther questions, please feel free to contact us at [email protected] r callour 24-hour Customer Support XPRESSLINE at 718-358-0900 or 212-674-9100.


Sincerely,

Customer Support

Time Warner Cable ofNYC


----------



## Rock the Mullet

Any news on upcoming HD channels? Starz, TMC, etc?


----------



## BigBlueBong

Dude, just head over to the kissena blvd. location.....i was there for literally 15 mins. total, they had tons of units and i was able to find a parking spot relatively quickly......do it now before they move or they're all gone!


the improved PQ alone makes it worth the trip!!!


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by SRFast_
> *Here's my 8300HD HDMI question:
> 
> My Mits has an HDMI, but no DVI port. How do I connect the 8300HD to my Mits to get video via HDMI without losing the DD 5.1 audio to the Bose 321 using an optical audio able?
> 
> 
> TIA.....JL*



Do you have the Mistsu DLP? Don't they have a built in tuner and digital audio out? If they do, are you not getting 5.1 audio through HDMI and through the other digital outs?


Putting that aside, you may find component looks just as good on the Mitsu DLP since the HDMI goes through a digital to analog conversion in the TV. Just a question of whether that conversion happens in the box or the TV.


Curious about the audio issue though. I thought that if the TV can handle DD5.1 then all of the digital outputs send 5.1. Maybe that's not even working.


----------



## HooDSide

I just got back from Kissena Blvd...I walked into the first floor and before I even got to the window the woman said, "8300 right?". They know we are coming, hehe.


Anyway, the boxes are upstairs now and the window people upstairs know what we are looking for. I was in and out of the place in 10 minutes.


Parking, the guy above lucked out..I just paid the 6 bucks to park in the lot downstairs.


----------



## frankle1

It is so bizarre how, if you call on the phone, they act as if they have no clue that there are stacks of 8300HD sitting behind the desk at the 23rd street location and they are giving them out like candy!


I really cannot understand it.....I posted previously that I had called earlier in the week and they told me that, yes they had been giving out the 8300HD but there was a problem with the box so they stopped distributing them. The CSR was absolutely positive this was the case. Needless to say I picked one up today without a hitch.


----------



## Goanna

Does anyone think it is worth upgradine an Explorer 8000SD to the 8300SD?


Although my 8000SD really hasnt ever given me a problem, I am thinking it might be worth upgrading, as I am guessing the 8300SD also has the archive to tape feature, so you can watch something while archiving something else to tape/dvd.


Also, according to SA, all 8300 boxes in the house will be able to recieve content from one another if you get an 8300 MR (or 8300HD MR) box (who knows when the hell TWC will make that available though, most likely not until there is a newer, better model out for us yearn for , lol). I am not going to hold my breath on gerring that functionality anytime soon, although it would be really cool if it did come our way.


----------



## adrman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by frankle1_
> *It is so bizarre how, if you call on the phone, they act as if they have no clue that there are stacks of 8300HD sitting behind the desk at the 23rd street location and they are giving them out like candy!*



I think part of the problem is that no matter which number you dial, either the 718 or the 212, the rep you're connected to is most likely nowhere near NYC. For example the rep I last spoke to when I called the 718 number Wed. am was in Canada.


----------



## randymac88

Apologies if this is off topic (assuming there's an 8300 thread somewhere but can't find it). But, the new 8300 box is showing early signs of weakness. It's still a major upgrade of the 8000HD, but:


I came home from work yesterday, turned on the tube to find the "your tv is not hdcp compatible, please use component" message. I picked up the box on wednesday from 23rd street, and have been watching via the HDMI>DVI port successfully in the past.


I changed the channel to another HD channel - I got an image and sound, but the picture was "flickering" (not like the standard dropouts generated by our beloved 8000HD), and the audio was choppy. I changed to an SD channel (480p), and it was as normal. Then, changing back to a 1080i channel, it was fine. It was as if somehow the box got hung up trying to switch to a 1080i feed originally, and just didn't make the connection.


Anyone else experience this?


----------



## vlapietra

Anyone know if the Best Buy on 23rd has the HDMI->DVI adapter?

I only have DVI on my DLP and plan on getting the 8300HD tomorrow morning. It would be really convenient to only have to go to the end of the block to get an adapter.


----------



## evanbo




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by kristcnj_
> *Just got off the phone with a TWC rep in Pal Park, NJ. Had to be the most ignorant person I've ever spoken with:
> 
> 
> Question: Do you have the SA 8300 HD DVR?
> 
> Answer: Yes we have HD DVR
> 
> Question: OK but do you have the 8300, I've heard they are available
> 
> Put on hold....
> 
> Answer: We don't have them
> 
> Question: Do you even know what I'm talking about? I'm pretty sure you have them...
> 
> Answer: We don't have them...click
> 
> 
> That stupid ignorant beotch hung up on me. I can't believe it!!!!!!!!*




For what it's worth, CSR in Palisades Park told me this morning that the 8300s are not yet available in NJ b/c TWCNYC had discovered some issues with the boxes and wanted to iron them out before distributing them. Given the 8300's availability at other TWC locations this does not seem credible. She estimated it would be a few weeks to a month.


----------



## anthonymoody

RandyMac,

Interesting observation. If you're right, then it may mean that we should set our "Turn On" stations to an SD channel. But then hmmmm, if you're recording two things at once on different channels and turn the box on, what would happen?


TM


----------



## andrewjnyc

I might just try to swing by 23rd St. after work to see about swapping my 8000 for an 8300. One question: Since my TV has an HDMI input used by my DVD player, I'm going to have to get an HDMI switcher (and a DVI-->HDMI cable) in order to use the DVI output on the player. Do any of you guys have experience with the Dtrovision HDS-21R? It seems to be the most affordable option at this time...


----------



## SRFast




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by EricScott_
> *Do you have the Mistsu DLP? Don't they have a built in tuner and digital audio out? If they do, are you not getting 5.1 audio through HDMI and through the other digital outs?
> 
> 
> Putting that aside, you may find component looks just as good on the Mitsu DLP since the HDMI goes through a digital to analog conversion in the TV. Just a question of whether that conversion happens in the box or the TV.
> 
> 
> Curious about the audio issue though. I thought that if the TV can handle DD5.1 then all of the digital outputs send 5.1. Maybe that's not even working.*



Eric:

Yes, I have the Mits DLP, but I have it hooked up to a Bose 321 AVR system. I can live with the video component connections, but I am interested in seeing the PQ of the HDMI video. Is there a way for me just get the video signal from the 8300HD and use the optical cabble for audio?



TIA....JL


----------



## LL3HD

I'm a happy camper!


I picked up my 8300HD Wednesday evening at Kissena.. The girl behind the glass on the 2nd floor was very cordial. I sat and chatted with her for about 15 minutes waiting for the dude to stroll on up with the Holy Grail. She said I was the second person to come in for it. I think Phil beat me.


One interesting point that she mentioned was that TW is still pushing the 8000HD even though they all know that the box is crap. They have to get rid of all of them first. I guess it's an inventory issue that they have with SA. If you have difficulty getting one, don't take no for an answer. Also, to repeat, this office will be closed permanently, tomorrow by noon.


I coincidentally received a response from TWC Public Affairs the same day. This was in response to my DOITT filing several days prior, regarding the multitude of problems with the 8000HD. I firmly believe that my DOITT complaint along with the dozens of other filings by many of you folks had a lot to do with these new 8300's creeping out this week. It's a good tool to use. Thanks, Phil, Manatus, and all-- for the help.


Some thoughts on the 8300HD.

I'm hooked up via component. Needless to say, the picture is back to true HD! It's like having a fine chefs knife re sharpened. The picture is crisp, sharp, perfect, once again. SD looks better than it ever has. Even before I ever had an HD box. I can utilize my set's picture modes again on SD. The new search feature is terrific. All commands are quicker. Can't change the colors on the guide anymore- not that it matters, just thought I'd mention it. Last night was the first time in 4 years with HD that I did not have any audio or video drop outs on CSI this goes for any HD box I ever had. Actually, I haven't noticed any dropouts. Keeping my fingers crossed. I'm very happy and thankful.




Larry


----------



## bigd86

Just picked up my 8300HD at 23rd street. Box dated 2/3. Seems like they have plenty of both 8300 + 8300HD. Connected HDMI>DVI cable,works fine, full 5.1 sound. First, many thanks to all on this forum who were the first obtainers and figured out what would be necessary to get everything (like the 5.1 audio) to work with the digital outs.

Just too add to all, the new machine is clearly smoother in operation (I have it set to output 480P, 720P, and 1080I, and the transitions when my Aquos changes resolution are way smoother). I will have to watch for a while, but picture and audio stability seems to be much better. Picture quality doesn't strike me as "blow me away better" but I guess I will have to wait for a primo program to confirm this (Hogan's Heroes just wont do it-ahh, but I love Sgt. Schultz-but I digress).


Now a TWC rant-I was going to work at home today, and they were going to deliver me an 8300HD. I have 2 HD DVRs (I still have an 8000HD which I will switch as soon as I am REALLY certain this one is fine!!!), no SD DVRs, yet when I called this morning to confirm the appointment and equipment-lo and behold they were going to replace my 8000SD with an 8300SD!!!

This, after I confirmed the 8300HD TWICE!!! Well, after my "I know it's not your fault, but the people who work there are.... I managed to squeeze out a $15 HD tier refund for the month. Since I was home already, I just grabbed a cab and did it myself. Number 161, serving 155 when I arrived. 5 minutes in and out.


----------



## patrickpiteo




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Goanna_
> *Does anyone think it is worth upgradine an Explorer 8000SD to the 8300SD?
> 
> 
> Although my 8000SD really hasnt ever given me a problem, I am thinking it might be worth upgrading, as I am guessing the 8300SD also has the archive to tape feature, so you can watch something while archiving something else to tape/dvd.
> 
> 
> Also, according to SA, all 8300 boxes in the house will be able to recieve content from one another if you get an 8300 MR (or 8300HD MR) box (who knows when the hell TWC will make that available though, most likely not until there is a newer, better model out for us yearn for , lol). I am not going to hold my breath on gerring that functionality anytime soon, although it would be really cool if it did come our way.*



I went from the 8000SD to the 8300SD last night.. faster switching of channels, component out also. A lot quieter. The other one sounded as if it was cringing cans...


----------



## SRFast




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LL3HD_
> *I'm a happy camper!
> 
> 
> Also, to repeat, this office will be closed permanently, tomorrow by noon.
> 
> 
> Larry*



Larry or anyone else: Is the Kissena office closing at 12:00 noon Friday or Saturday? I got the impression from a previous post that it was Friday.


Also, I am using a TWC SA CC and it appears FOX-HD/705 is very flaky. Looks OK on the 8000HD, but not the CC.


TIA...JL


----------



## HooDSide

Saturday.


I picked mine up around noon today. And they weren't going anywhere.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by SRFast_
> *Eric:
> 
> Yes, I have the Mits DLP, but I have it hooked up to a Bose 321 AVR system. I can live with the video component connections, but I am interested in seeing the PQ of the HDMI video. Is there a way for me just get the video signal from the 8300HD and use the optical cabble for audio?
> 
> 
> 
> TIA....JL*



AFAIK, the way the box is supposed to work when you connect HDMI, is to handshake with your display to determine if the display can decode 5.1 digital audio. If it can (and I think your Mitsu DLP should be able to given that it has a digital tuner and a digital audio out), then all of the digital audio outputs - including optical, coax and HDMI - should deliver 5.1. If the TV can't decode 5.1, the box goes into 2 Ch audio mode and all of the outputs deliver 2 Ch audio. It's an all or nothing think.


You are fortunate to have a TV that should be capable of decoding 5.1. Now if you are running an optical cable to your Bose and still not getting 5.1 under the setup described above then clearly the box isn't working the way it's supposed to (or your TV isn't handshaking properly). Now that I think of it, given that the Mitsu HDMI isn't truly digital all the way, it's possible that this is where the problem is - the handshake may be messing up and the 8300 may be reverting to 2 ch.


To be clear, have you tried running optical and found that it didn't work? If not, give it a shot, I bet it works fine. Curious to hear your results.


----------



## HooDSide




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by andrewjnyc_
> *I might just try to swing by 23rd St. after work to see about swapping my 8000 for an 8300. One question: Since my TV has an HDMI input used by my DVD player, I'm going to have to get an HDMI switcher (and a DVI-->HDMI cable) in order to use the DVI output on the player. Do any of you guys have experience with the Dtrovision HDS-21R? It seems to be the most affordable option at this time...*



First, the 8300 has an HDMI output, not DVI. In which case you would still need the switcher....but that thing is around 200 bucks.

I have a Sony 975V using the HDMI in on my TV and it aint going nowhere. I just hooked up my 8300 via component and it looks great.


Spending 200 bucks on an HDMI switcher seems ridiculous to me.


----------



## John Mason

Manhattan service tech just brought a 8300HD around and removed my 8000HD. He said they're only issued 2/day, so it's not a good way to get the 8300HD. I'd had a long-pending 'ticket' writeup on 8000HD problems.


HD video looks much better than the 8000HD's, but need to record INHD/HDNet test patterns (earlier posts) to see if it at least matches my 3100HD resolution-wise. Quickly noticed the 8300HD doesn't have the faint HD image fog of the 3100HD. (Rarely used the 8000HD due to its fuzzy images, and one CSR earlier said a partial rebate was possible once I received the 8300HD.) Curiously, the tech wouldn't accept my 3100HD for return; TWC wants to incur the cost of a separate visit for that. -- John


----------



## andrewjnyc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by HooDSide_
> *First, the 8300 has an HDMI output, not DVI. In which case you would still need the switcher....but that thing is around 200 bucks.
> 
> I have a Sony 975V using the HDMI in on my TV and it aint going nowhere. I just hooked up my 8300 via component and it looks great.
> 
> 
> Spending 200 bucks on an HDMI switcher seems ridiculous to me.*



Wow, I dont't know why I thought it had DVI. So that saves me the cost of a cable if I buy go with the switcher. Maybe I'll try component for now and wait to see what four-port switches go for when the presumably-HDMI-equipped next PlayStation 3 and next-generation Xbox come out (which is when I'll really need one).


Hey, has anyone who's exchanged their 8000 for an 8300 been able to score a free HDMI cable from TWC?


----------



## jumbolaya

Quick question:


I have a panny plasma 50phd7uy hooked up through componant to the hd8300 box. I have the settings on the box to only 1080i. I keep hearing how everyone is concerned about not being able to pass 480i. When I select all the output formats (480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i) on the box and scroll through different channels with different outputs it stutters so I just keep it on 180i and its smooth. I guess my plasma is doing all the conversion. My question is am I loosing any pq by not selecting the other resolutions and keeping just at 1080i?


----------



## kristcnj

Maybe they'll postpone SBXXXIX until I get my 8300. "Hey Donovan, chill out for a few days here in lovely Jacksonville. Some dude in NJ is waiting for TWC to stop sucking...


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by John Mason_
> *Manhattan service tech just brought a 8300HD around and removed my 8000HD. He said they're only issued 2/day, so it's not a good way to get the 8300HD. I'd had a long-pending 'ticket' writeup on 8000HD problems.
> 
> 
> HD video looks much better than the 8000HD's, but need to record INHD/HDNet test patterns (earlier posts) to see if it at least matches my 3100HD resolution-wise. Quickly noticed the 8300HD doesn't have the faint HD image fog of the 3100HD. (Rarely used the 8000HD due to its fuzzy images, and one CSR earlier said a partial rebate was possible once I received the 8300HD.) Curiously, the tech wouldn't accept my 3100HD for return; TWC wants to incur the cost of a separate visit for that. -- John*



John,


When is the HDNet test pattern on - thought it was Tuesday at 8am but it's not showing up in my IPG. Curious to hear what you have to say about resolution.


----------



## dankwonka

im pretty sure the HDNET test pattern is on sat at 7am. maybe its 8am. eitherway, does anyone know how to use it? is there some kind of guide to the test pattern?


----------



## dacaplan

Is this office is closing tomorrow (sat) or today (fri) at noon? Permanently, really?


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dacaplan_
> *Is this office is closing tomorrow (sat) or today (fri) at noon? Permanently, really?*



YES, Saturday, new office will be at the Queens Center Mall


----------



## andrewjnyc

Hey, does the 8300 use the same remote as the 8000 (or use the same codes, at least)? I'm hoping I don't have to do a massive reprogramming of my Pronto after I make the switch...


----------



## frankle1

same remote....same codes


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dankwonka_
> *im pretty sure the HDNET test pattern is on sat at 7am. maybe its 8am. eitherway, does anyone know how to use it? is there some kind of guide to the test pattern?*



You sure you don't mean the InHD pattern on Sat.? Never used that one. But the HDNet pattern has a few different screens that are each on for a few minutes (of course with a DVR you can just pause) and there is a voice that gives you brief instructions. It's pretty similiar to some of the DVE test patterns. If you want to set color you need some sort of color decoder (like the one that comes with DVE). To set black levels and test for blacker than black, there are a bunch of black boxes towards the bottom of the first pattern (IIRC) that get progressively darker from left to right - they all contain numbers as well. If you turn your brightness up quite a bit, you should be able to see the number inside the box all the way on the right. If you can see the number than your connection passes BTB. You want to then lower the brightness to the point where the number blends into the background of that box.


That's about the extent of my knowledge on the test pattern - never quite understood the resolution test which John is very well versed in.


----------



## patrickpiteo




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LL3HD_
> *YES, Saturday, new office will be at the Queens Center Mall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Oh plenty of parking there at $2.50 for the first hour I think.. what a ZOO that is going to be there..


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by EricScott_
> *
> 
> When is the HDNet test pattern on - thought it was Tuesday at 8am but it's not showing up in my IPG. Curious to hear what you have to say about resolution.*



Not on my guide for the first time either. Unless the slated "Intro to HDNet" (Tues. am) includes their test patterns, or it's shifted to another time, looks like INHD's 7 am show this Saturday is the only option (if they include resolution wedges or bursts). Naturally, TWC wants its subs measuring the overall quality of its cable system. -- John


EDIT: A technique I've been using for HDNet's rez wedges is outlined a few times in this thread .


----------



## patrickpiteo




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by frankle1_
> *same remote....same codes*



GREAT SEARCHING and MUCH better then the 8000. More like TiVo...


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by John Mason_
> *Not on my guide for the first time either. Unless the slated "Intro to HDNet" (Tues. am) includes their test patterns, or it's shifted to another time, looks like INHD's 7 am show this Saturday is the only option (if they include resolution wedges or bursts). Naturally, TWC wants its subs measuring the overall quality of its cable system. -- John*



Weird...if you check their website it's clearly listed as "HDNet Test Patterns"

http://www.hd.net/schedule_sevenday.html 


Must be a TW conspiracy. I'll give them the benefit of the doubt given that I am actually happy with my service for the first time in months.


----------



## EricScott

What have people noticed regarding how far forward the 8300 remembers guide data? Haven't played around with it much but it seems like you can go ahead a week but that the box doens't necessarily remember that you've paged ahead. So if I page ahead one week, check my Scheduled Recordings list (see a weeks worth of recordings) and then come back a day later and check the scheduled recordings list, it only lists a few days. Seems like I have to repage through the guide - just like I did with the 8000. It's definitely faster than the 8000 but not ideal.


Is the Search function tied to this as well? So if the box only remembers 2 or 3 days of guide data, I'm assuming the Search will only capture 2 or 3 days worth of shows.


Just curious what others have noticed.


----------



## Ronin1

Has anyone tried to play a recorded program out by the "Record to VCR" option? Are you able to watch another channel or stop it once it starts?


Thanks


----------



## zoepup

I was wondering why I have problems receiving CBS on both my D* Samsung HD recevier (OTA.. not thru satellite) and my Pioneer built in HD receiver OTA.. The rest of my OTA locals seem to come in fine and besides the frequency assignment everything appears fine. The OTA I use is the channelmaster that D* installs with their HD installs. Is CBS that hard to pick up?




here is the info from antennaweb

FOX 199deg 12mi 44freq

CBS 199deg 12.1mi 56freq

ABC 199deg 11.5mi 45freq

NBC 198deg 11.2mi 28freq



TIA


Z


----------



## illdefined




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LL3HD_
> *Can't change the colors on the guide anymore- not that it matters, just thought I'd mention it.
> 
> 
> Larry*




how could you change colors on the 8000?


----------



## dacaplan

Just an FYI,


23rd st. HAS 8300SD for Brooklyn/Queens subscribers. That's right folks, they still DON'T have the 8300HD for Bklyn/Queens, but they do have the 8300SD.


----------



## pciav




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jumbolaya_
> *Quick question:
> 
> 
> I have a panny plasma 50phd7uy hooked up through componant to the hd8300 box. I have the settings on the box to only 1080i. I keep hearing how everyone is concerned about not being able to pass 480i. When I select all the output formats (480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i) on the box and scroll through different channels with different outputs it stutters so I just keep it on 180i and its smooth. I guess my plasma is doing all the conversion. My question is am I loosing any pq by not selecting the other resolutions and keeping just at 1080i?*



If you are going to do this, enable 720p and 1080i so that you receive the HD stations in their native format (720p for Fox, ABC & ESPN). SD programming will then be output as 720p. From my quick test last night doing this, SD look about the same whether the box was outputting it as 480p or 720p.


----------



## Goanna




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by patrickpiteo_
> *I went from the 8000SD to the 8300SD last night.. faster switching of channels, component out also. A lot quieter. The other one sounded as if it was cringing cans...*



Thats good to know. I moved my 8000 into my bedroom when I got the 8000HD. I never noticed how noisy it was until I did that, lol.


Does the 8300SD have the archive to VCR Feature? How about the search feature?


----------



## bigd86

I think I found my first glitch. On the HDMI>DVI input, all 1080i images are shifted about 1 inch to the left. This doesn't happen on 480P or 720P images, nor does in happen for any resolution in component. I can compensate with controls on the TV (Sharp Aquos LC-37G4U), but this means I have to adjust the set every time I switch from 1080i to another resolution-or else watch everything in component (not really a problem-to me there is minimal if any difference between the 2). Anybody else have this quirk?


----------



## dankwonka

BIGD86. i have an aquos too (lc-32g4u). i have a belkin HDMI-DVI wire on its way, should arrive early next week. i'll let you know if this is the case.


are you or anyone else having the same problem as i am with SD channels and the black bars in side bar mode? there is the ugly grey bars, then there is these thin black bars before the video? anyone have any solutions?


----------



## jasonDono




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dankwonka_
> *BIGD86. i have an aquos too (lc-32g4u). i have a belkin HDMI-DVI wire on its way, should arrive early next week. i'll let you know if this is the case.
> 
> 
> are you or anyone else having the same problem as i am with SD channels and the black bars in side bar mode? there is the ugly grey bars, then there is these thin black bars before the video? anyone have any solutions?*



Yes, I have them too. Though I see it as a good thing. Having the black strip helps with apparent contrast, like masking your projector screen.


----------



## bigd86




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dankwonka_
> *BIGD86. i have an aquos too (lc-32g4u). i have a belkin HDMI-DVI wire on its way, should arrive early next week. i'll let you know if this is the case.
> 
> 
> are you or anyone else having the same problem as i am with SD channels and the black bars in side bar mode? there is the ugly grey bars, then there is these thin black bars before the video? anyone have any solutions?*



I have the aspect ratio set for Standard (4:3), Letterbox 16:9 picture, and do all the stretching with the Aquos. No grey bars.


----------



## frankle1

A bit off topic but - after getting my 8300 I went to Radioshack to pick up a HDMI cable. I was surprised to see that a 6' cable costs $100. I followed a link on here to www.buyextras.com; they have HDMI cables from $15 to $100. What gives? Why is there such a range of prices?? Does it matter? I mean it is a digital signal so I figure as long as it is getting there it should be fine.


Any advice?


Thanks


----------



## John Mason

EricScott noted just above that HDNet still has its 10-minutes of test patterns listed at its site as starting at 8 am Tuesday, its regular time. But the 8300HD program guide shows NYC TWC as carrying "HDNet Intro" most of the morning and early pm. Using the 8300HD's on-screen program guide word-search feature (test pattern) turned up no hits; could have been the wrong search words.


But RCN Cable's on-screen guide shows HDNet's 10-minute patterns slated for Tuesday as usual.


Again, INHD has slated a test pattern show for Saturday starting at 7 am. -- John


----------



## SRFast

I finally swapped the 800HD for the 8300HD at 15:15 today. I tried to pick one up this morning at the Jamaica office, but they said they had not received any. I was going to wait a week or two and try again, but Fox-HD/705 has become flaky on the SA CC, so I decided I needed to get a back up for Sunday in the event the CC problem did not clear up. It took about 60 minutes (travel and wait) and $6.00 for parking, but I have the 8300HD. I am using component video cables and optical digital audio. Everything works fine. I've tried getting rid of the gray side bars using the info from other posts, but WCBS/702 always displays in gray. Any ideas? I am going to try connecting the HDMI at some point, but at this time, it is not a priority.


Thanks to all who offered advice.....JL


----------



## pdroth

SRFast -


702 is broadcast with gray bars for SD programming. It's not your new 8300. I get gray bars using my ATSC tuner as well.


Hope that helps.


----------



## HooDSide

CBS likes those grey bars..



Possible issue...


8300 via component. Notice a lack of red various times today. I was getting pretty annoyed, I thought maybe it was a fluke during channel changes, but for 10 minutes straight all the channels just lacked red, all I saw was an incredible amount of green. So I banged on the top of the box(I took The Fonz advice, heyyyy)..and since, it's all good.


----------



## SRFast




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pdroth_
> *SRFast -
> 
> 
> 702 is broadcast with gray bars for SD programming. It's not your new 8300. I get gray bars using my ATSC tuner as well.
> 
> 
> Hope that helps.*



Thanks, I know. I was hoping the fixes posted in this forum would fix that. Wishful thinking I guess.










Regards....JL


----------



## Goanna




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by HooDSide_
> *CBS likes those grey bars..
> 
> 
> 
> Possible issue...
> 
> 
> 8300 via component. Notice a lack of red various times today. I was getting pretty annoyed, I thought maybe it was a fluke during channel changes, but for 10 minutes straight all the channels just lacked red, all I saw was an incredible amount of green. So I banged on the top of the box(I took The Fonz advice, heyyyy)..and since, it's all good.*



That happend to me with my 8000HD when I first got it. Turned out I just had to make sure all my component cables were firmly pushed in. One of them was a little loose, even though it looked like it was pushed in all the way. Anyway, problem fixed by pushing them in snugly.


----------



## John Mason

Recorded this 12-minute home-theater set-up show today. Big disappointment since they omitted any resolution patterns--all I'm interested in. But probably useful to those wanting to set HD tint/color, contrast/brightness, overscan, convergence, etc.


Curious how HDNet's Tuesday 8 am tune-up segment (with resolution wedges) has disappeared (apparently) from NYC TWC's program menu for next Tuesday, yet remains on RCN Cable's schedule. TWC is partial owner of the INHD system. Found earlier that RCN was providing ~1335 lines of horizontal resolution on my RPTV from HDNet's pattern, while TWC delivered only ~890 lines with the problem-plagued 8000HD, and about 1290 lines with a 3100HD. My new 8300HD is clearly better resolution-wise than the old 8000HD, but then anything should look better than ~890 lines maximum resolvable horizontal detail.


Various cable systems can filter higher resolutions through bandwidth-conserving rate-shaping hardware/software, among other techniques such as too-low bit rates for channels. Maybe someone will rent a Tektronix 5000 or similar spectrum analyzer one of these days and measure delivered resolution fidelity from numerous shows, comparing OTA, DBS, etc. versus cable. -- John


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by John Mason_
> *Recorded this 12-minute home-theater set-up show today. Big disappointment since they omitted any resolution patterns--all I'm interested in. But probably useful to those wanting to set HD tint/color, contrast/brightness, overscan, convergence, etc.
> 
> *



Just finished going through this as well. I personally think it's much better than HDNet's patterns for setting brightness, contrast, overscan etc. Good instructions as well. Too bad they don't have a resolution pattern - I never understood that one on HDNet anyway.


----------



## robgold

Can someone tell me how the HD quality of the new 8300HD is compared to the 3250? I already have a TiVo, so I'm not likely to use the DVR function very much. Is it a worthwhile upgrade? I am currently connected via component cables, but could switch to DVI if the 8300 allows native resolution pass-through. Thanks!


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by robgold_
> *Can someone tell me how the HD quality of the new 8300HD is compared to the 3250? I already have a TiVo, so I'm not likely to use the DVR function very much. Is it a worthwhile upgrade? I am currently connected via component cables, but could switch to DVI if the 8300 allows native resolution pass-through. Thanks!*



PQ on the 8300 is better over both component and HDMI/DVI. Also as you pointed out, the 3250 forces you to choose one HD resolution over DVI - the 8300 will pass 480p, 720p and 1080i over HDMI/DVI.


Note though that the 8300 has an HDMI output so if you already have a DVI cable you will need to get an adapter.


----------



## ALarryR

Does anyone know if the 8300HD box is available for Manhattan subscribers? I would want to pick it up at the TW office on 23rd Street.

Thanks,


----------



## nbuubu

Okay, after all the complaining I (and we've) done about TWC, I have to say their performance the past couple days has been stellar.


Had a tech out last saturday to swap out a faulty 8000hd for another faulty 8000hd. Same old, same old.


I'd made a complaint with the Doitt (or something, can't remember) that had been posted here in this forum. Well Wednesday I got a call from TWC to talk about it, and I asked for an 8300. Didn't really want to go down to 23rd, and the lady on the phone said she hadn't heard they had new units, but would look into it. Yeah, right I thought.


So yesterday I'd pretty much decided to manually swap for an 8300 when I got a voicemail at work from TWC confirming an appointment for today to give me a proper hd dvr. Guy arrived at 830am, 8300 in tow, and installed it with no problems. Didn't even have to brave the "service" center.


Well, after playing with it for a bit (and noticing the HDMI problem with 5.1 audio -- I have a 45 inch Aquos LCD) I got a knock at the door. It was a TWC supervisor stopping by to make sure everything was ok. BIG surprise.


I mentioned the HDMI audio issue to him and showed him what was wrong ... he said he'd bring it to the attention of their programmers. Even showed him how the manual said the box should do it, but the Pioneer software was at fault. He explained that when they made the switch to SA part of the problem was that they had a load of Pioneer boxes in the field, and didn't want the hassle of a massive software update. He admitted they probably should have switched to SA software, and that he'd tell the programmers back at his office to get working on activating the Digital Coax+Optical outs to output 5.1 regardless of the video connection.


Now normally I'd think he was just bs'ing me, but the fact TWC has been so quick to address my concerns this week, a little part of me thinks a software update is coming in the near future. Just a little part, but a part, definately.


I know some people never got replies from filing a complaint, but they've been really attentive to me.


----------



## SRFast

Eric & other gurus:

I am very happy with the 8300HD using the video component & optical digital cables, but I would love to use the HDMI ports of the 8300HD & Mits DLP. I want to use the optical cable to pass the digital audio signal from the 8300HD to the Bose 321. Will connecting a HDMI/HDMI cable allow me to do this? All I want is the video signal to be passed from 8300HD to the DLP.


TIA...JL


----------



## anthonymoody

nbuubu,

Wow that's shocking that a follow up supervisor showed up. Looks like DOITT complaints really shake things up!


JL,

As has been posted many time - including in direct respose to your repeated question:


IF your TV actually handles a 5.1 audio signal via the HDMI port then YES you can use the optical connection to send 5.1 audio to your Bose set up. If however your TV CANNOT handle 5.1 audio via HDMI then THERE IS CURRENTLY NO WAY TO GET 5.1 AUDIO FROM ANY OTHER DIGITAL AUDIO CONNECTION IF YOU CONNECT THE VIDEO VIA HDMI. Some people have pointed out that your TV set is supposed to be able to handle 5.1 via HDMI. The proof of course will be in the pudding. But you'll know as soon as your Bose tells you whether it's getting 5.1 or 2.0 audio.


Sorry if I sound frustrated at you but you've asked essentially the same question several times in the last 10 pages - and several times it's been answered. I know this thread has been growing like wildfire lately but I can't help but wonder if you've read through it or if you just keep posting the same question w/o reading...


TM


----------



## Manatus

nbuubu --


If you're ever back in touch with the TWCNYC supervisor, you might bring to his attention another function that's available in the SARA software for both the 8000HD and 8300HD but omitted in the Passport versions, the ability to toggle between black and grey sidebars.


----------



## andrewjnyc

I got my 8300 this morning and I'm quite happy with it so far. One thing I'm a liitle concerned by, though, is the apparent lack of a menu option to configure the digital audio output. The PDF manual I downloaded from Scientific Atlanta's site says it should be there on the setting menu, but it ain't. I'd like to make sure Dolby Digital 5.1 is being output, since some programs that seem like they ought to be in DD--like "Gattaca", which was on HBO HD as I write this--are coming up as Pro Logic II according to my reciever. Anyone know what the story is with the menu?


----------



## vinnyl

Has anyone had any luck picking up an 8300HD at the Brooklyn location?


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by andrewjnyc_
> *I got my 8300 this morning and I'm quite happy with it so far. One thing I'm a liitle concerned by, though, is the apparent lack of a menu option to configure the digital audio output. The PDF manual I downloaded from Scientific Atlanta's site says it should be there on the setting menu, but it ain't. I'd like to make sure Dolby Digital 5.1 is being output, since some programs that seem like they ought to be in DD--like "Gattaca", which was on HBO HD as I write this--are coming up as Pro Logic II according to my reciever. Anyone know what the story is with the menu?*



Please read the past few days postings here; the 8300HD's DD5.1 issues and solutions have been exhaustively discussed. The documentation from SA for the 8300HD covers only the versions of the DVR that use SA's own SARA operating system, not the Passport Echo software used in our versions of the DVR.


----------



## robgold




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by anthonymoody_
> *nbuubu,
> 
> Wow that's shocking that a follow up supervisor showed up. Looks like DOITT complaints really shake things up!
> 
> 
> JL,
> 
> As has been posted many time - including in direct respose to your repeated question:
> 
> 
> IF your TV actually handles a 5.1 audio signal via the HDMI port then YES you can use the optical connection to send 5.1 audio to your Bose set up. If however your TV CANNOT handle 5.1 audio via HDMI then THERE IS CURRENTLY NO WAY TO GET 5.1 AUDIO FROM ANY OTHER DIGITAL AUDIO CONNECTION IF YOU CONNECT THE VIDEO VIA HDMI. Some people have pointed out that your TV set is supposed to be able to handle 5.1 via HDMI. The proof of course will be in the pudding. But you'll know as soon as your Bose tells you whether it's getting 5.1 or 2.0 audio.
> 
> 
> Sorry if I sound frustrated at you but you've asked essentially the same question several times in the last 10 pages - and several times it's been answered. I know this thread has been growing like wildfire lately but I can't help but wonder if you've read through it or if you just keep posting the same question w/o reading...
> 
> 
> TM*



Sorry if I'm beating a dead horse, but I'm a little confused. If I connect the 3500HD to my Panasonic plasma TH50PHD6's DVI input using a DVI-HDMI converter, then are you saying I cannot use the cable box's optical out to get sound through my receiver? I assume the Panasonic does not handle 5.1 or any other sound, as it is the industrial model with no built in speakers. All of my components' sound outputs (including the cable box) are connected directly to my receiver.


----------



## andrewjnyc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Manatus_
> *Please read the past few days postings here; the 8300HD's DD5.1 issues and solutions have been exhaustively discussed. The documentation from SA for the 8300HD covers only the versions of the DVR that use SA's own SARA operating system, not the Passport Echo software used in our versions of the DVR.*



I did a search before I posted and couldn't find anything about the audio menu option--all the posts about the 5.1 issues seemed to deal with HDMI hookups, which I'm not using at this time. That being the case, posting seemed justified. I didn't look for posts about the manual, since it didn't occur to me that it might only cover SARA. I've been doing this sort of thing long enough that I know better than to post without running some searches first.


In any event, it turns out that HBO wasn't broadcasting the movie in DD5.1 after all, which explains that.


----------



## SRFast




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by anthonymoody_
> *
> 
> As has been posted many time - including in direct respose to your repeated question:
> 
> 
> IF your TV actually handles a 5.1 audio signal via the HDMI port then YES you can use the optical connection to send 5.1 audio to your Bose set up. If however your TV CANNOT handle 5.1 audio via HDMI then THERE IS CURRENTLY NO WAY TO GET 5.1 AUDIO FROM ANY OTHER DIGITAL AUDIO CONNECTION IF YOU CONNECT THE VIDEO VIA HDMI. Some people have pointed out that your TV set is supposed to be able to handle 5.1 via HDMI. The proof of course will be in the pudding. But you'll know as soon as your Bose tells you whether it's getting 5.1 or 2.0 audio.
> 
> 
> Sorry if I sound frustrated at you but you've asked essentially the same question several times in the last 10 pages - and several times it's been answered. I know this thread has been growing like wildfire lately but I can't help but wonder if you've read through it or if you just keep posting the same question w/o reading...
> 
> 
> TM*



Thanks.....JL


----------



## bf18125

As an FYI, I picked up a 8300HD at 23rd Street this afternoon, and it looks like they are starting to run low. Out of curiousity, has anyone used the digital coaxial output? I couln't get mine to work, so I bought an optical cable which works fine. Just wondering if the problem is with the box or my cable.


Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## ElVee

According to antennaweb.org, I should be getting channels 4, 7 and 11 at 116 degrees (1.9 miles away) and channels 2, 5, 9 and 13 from 70 degrees (3.9 miles away).


From the map, it looks like the channels at 116 degrees are at the WTC site and the channels at 70 degrees are at the ESB.


Are the channels that are supposed to be at 116 degrees still coming from somewhere else downtown or have they been moved to ESB?


Thanks!


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ElVee_
> *According to antennaweb.org, I should be getting channels 4, 7 and 11 at 116 degrees (1.9 miles away) and channels 2, 5, 9 and 13 from 70 degrees (3.9 miles away).
> 
> 
> From the map, it looks like the channels at 116 degrees are at the WTC site and the channels at 70 degrees are at the ESB.
> 
> 
> Are the channels that are supposed to be at 116 degrees still coming from somewhere else downtown or have they been moved to ESB?
> 
> 
> Thanks!*



This thread is deals only with Time Warner Cable of New York City, not over-the-air reception. You'll fine the kind of information you're looking for HERE .


----------



## Goanna

Any updates yet with 8300's on Staten Island? Anyone happen to go down to the cabel store today to find out?


The person I have been talking to at DoITT (the guy who originally handled my complaint and forwarded it to TWC) is certain that TWC will contact me to setup an appointment to swap the box for me ASAP. I however, am still skeptical of that, especially since the Staten Island branch just seems to be so far behind everyone else, and the local CSR's and Techs seem to know nothing about the 8300's at all.


Also, just wanted to ask this again, but if anyone got the SD version of the 8300, can you verify that it also has the output to VCR feature enabled? How about the Search? I have been waiting for the VCR output feature since I got my 8000SD over a year ago (It mentions it in the manual, says it will be available in a future software update), but if the software update for it hasnt been sent out yet, I doubt it ever will.


----------



## stlblufan




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bf18125_
> *As an FYI, I picked up a 8300HD at 23rd Street this afternoon, and it looks like they are starting to run low. Out of curiousity, has anyone used the digital coaxial output? I couln't get mine to work, so I bought an optical cable which works fine. Just wondering if the problem is with the box or my cable.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Kevin*



Must be your box. I have an 8300HD from 23rd st and digi coax works fine.


----------



## work permit




> Quote:
> As an FYI, I picked up a 8300HD at 23rd Street this afternoon, and it looks like they are starting to run low. Out of curiousity



They had 4 left as of 3:30 this afternoon.

My coax works fine.


----------



## dkan24

digital coaxial works fine here as well.


----------



## patrickpiteo

This on the 8300..


Is this correct: I set the TV for widescreen and the side picture for stretch. Why does it stretch the HD channels and the SD channels.. Isn't just suppose to stretch the SD channels and leave the HD channels un-stretched? I have it going though a component cable. My TV is set for 16X9 normal.


----------



## jasonDono




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by patrickpiteo_
> *This on the 8300..
> 
> 
> Is this correct: I set the TV for widescreen and the side picture for stretch. Why does it stretch the HD channels and the SD channels.. Isn't just suppose to stretch the SD channels and leave the HD channels un-stretched? I have it going though a component cable. My TV is set for 16X9 normal.*



It won't stretch the HD channels, only the SD channels. The bars on the side of the HD 4:3 are part of the picture.


----------



## work permit

Is this normal behavior for the 8300HD?


The digital SD channels are all being decoded as 480p. Only the analog stations (like channel 21) show up as 480i.


The banner doesn't stretch along the whole length of my 16x9 set (either with SD or HD channels).


When I first set up one of my boxes, it veritcally squeezed 16x9 HD channels, and put HORIZONTAL grey bars on the top and bottom of the picture. After a couple of reboots, this "feature" went away.


----------



## pciav




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jasonDono_
> *It won't stretch the HD channels, only the SD channels. The bars on the side of the HD 4:3 are part of the picture.*



With the 8300 you can stretch HD channels also. Put an HD channel on and hit the # key. The first screen that comes up should say Normal on the right side of the banner, hit the # again and you can cycle through Zoom, Stretch, Normal. With this feature you can stretch a 4:3 upconvert, but the results are as expected...not very good.


----------



## SonicHorse

I got my 8300 at 23rd St. yesterday, but I had a really unpleasant experience. I brought my 8000HD and my 8000SD down intending to exchange them both for their respective 8300 versions, but the guy told me that they were out of 8300HDs. This was in the morning -- I was #95. He didn't even want to replace my 8000SD, but I insisited, and after much grumbling he reluctantly complied.


So I got home, checked the forum here and found that people were still getting 8300HDs long after I'd been there!


Needless to say I was ticked off, so I turned around, went back, waited in line for ANOTHER hour... and presto, got my 8300HD. I insisted on talking to a supervisor, but he said all he could offer me was an apology. This despite the fact that the guy who "helped me" in the morning cost me an extra $4 in subway fare and another 2+ hours out of my day. Now, I wouldn't necessarily expect a free month for that, but it seemed like SOMETHING was in order.


But no, I got totally blown off.


That said, the 8300 (both versions) is way nicer than the 8000. The interface is a lot snappier, the Search function is awesome, and with the HD version, switching between video formats is far faster than it used to be.


SD picture quality seems only moderately better (I'd been expecting a radical improvement since the 8000HD was so bad, but it had actually improved somewhat since I first got it, and SD is compressed so badly anyway that maybe there's not much possibility for improvement) and HD seems, at least sometimes, to be a lot sharper, but I'll have to wait for HDNet's test pattern to be sure. I only have a Sony 36XBR400 anyway, so I don't know that I can see all that much detail anyway.


And yes, for whomever asked, coax digital audio out works for me, no problem.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pciav_
> *With the 8300 you can stretch HD channels also. Put an HD channel on and hit the # key. The first screen that comes up should say Normal on the right side of the banner, hit the # again and you can cycle through Zoom, Stretch, Normal. With this feature you can stretch a 4:3 upconvert, but the results are as expected...not very good.*



Yes and the box will remember separate Aspect Ratio settings for SD vs. HD channels. For 480p channels I have 4:3 set to Stretch (I then shrink it back to normal with my display to eliminate the gray sidebars). For 720p and 1080i channels I have 4:3 set to Sidebar. Personally I don't like to stretch anything but I want black sidebars.


What's really nice is that my TV also remembers the picture size settings so an HD channel is set to "Wide" and an SD channel is set to 4:3. When I change channels everything works - no adjustments are necessary. On the 8000HD, I used to have to toggle picture size modes on my TV when I went from SD to HD and vice versa - pretty annoying.


----------



## orbeyonde

does anyone know if the 8300 SD and HD have the same size hard drive? If SD is smaller, might as well only get the HD and hook it up to an SD tv with s-video, ami right?


----------



## Goanna

The 8300 has an 80GB Hard Drive according to SA's website. It does still have SATA though, so you can use an external drive. I dont know if TWC NYC actually has the add on HD's available yet, and I am not sure if you can just use any SATA external HD, or if it needs to be preformated with whatever file system these boxes use (so you have to lease/rent them from cable of course). Anyone know more about that?


You could try doing what you mentioned, but I dont know if they will give you 2 hd boxes. In my office, they made me bring in my receipt for my HDTV and the instruction manual before they let me get an HD box the first time.


So, if they give you a problem with 2 boxes, you might have to make 2 trips if they need proof of two different HDTV sets.


----------



## Alan_Arkin

I picked up my 8300 HD from 23rd street yesterday. So far, it seems pretty good, except for the fact that on some channels, in addition to the grey bars, there is a thin black band on both sides of the 4:3 image. I saw someone else posted about this. Does anyone know why this is happening and how to get rid of it?


----------



## anthonymoody




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by robgold_
> *Sorry if I'm beating a dead horse, but I'm a little confused. If I connect the 3500HD to my Panasonic plasma TH50PHD6's DVI input using a DVI-HDMI converter, then are you saying I cannot use the cable box's optical out to get sound through my receiver? I assume the Panasonic does not handle 5.1 or any other sound, as it is the industrial model with no built in speakers. All of my components' sound outputs (including the cable box) are connected directly to my receiver.*




No this is not what we're saying. First, we're talking about the 8300HD box when we talk about these audio issues. If you connect HDMI->DVI from the 8300HD->your display you'll be fine. 5.1 audio will come out of the optical/coax digital outputs which you can then feed to your receiver.


TM


----------



## patrickpiteo




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by anthonymoody_
> *No this is not what we're saying. First, we're talking about the 8300HD box when we talk about these audio issues. If you connect HDMI->DVI from the 8300HD->your display you'll be fine. 5.1 audio will come out of the optical/coax digital outputs which you can then feed to your receiver.
> 
> 
> TM*



If you go: HDMI->DVI->HDMI from the 8300HD->your display you'll be stil be OK with 5.1/ audio?


----------



## jergans




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by patrickpiteo_
> *If you go: HDMI->DVI->HDMI from the 8300HD->your display you'll be stil be OK with 5.1/ audio?*



No! This has been discussed before. You have to go HDMI>DVI and end it there. If you go back to HDMI, it won't work.


If there is an HDMI "handshake" at all, regardless of how many other connections you try along the way, you will not pass 5.1 (the exception being if the display itself can accept a 5.1 audio signal, which most cannot).


----------



## anthonymoody

Yeah come on guys I know this thread has been growing quickly of late with the release of the 8300HD but PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE take the time to READ the last few pages before posting a question like this. These questions/issues have been rehashed to death. I know that the search function doesn't always help to find the specific post with the answer to the question. But reading always works










And yes there will always be new questions but please try first to indentify if it's already been asked and answered - as this one has on many occasions in the last bunch of pages. Search first, read second, ask third










TM


----------



## dkan24

I do not keep up with the other threads in the 8300, but does anyone know if SATA is enabled (on either Passport or SARA)?


This is the only SATA external hard drive I know of:
http://www.maxtor.com/portal/site/Ma...iew%20Expander 


I thought SATA connections were internal, does anyone know of other external SATA drives?


----------



## svolman

You can look up a press release from Maxtor saying that Time Warner ordered external drives for SA 8300 series to offer the units to subscribers in "select locations".


Curious if anyone was actually offered one?




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dkan24_
> *I do not keep up with the other threads in the 8300, but does anyone know if SATA is enabled (on either Passport or SARA)?
> 
> 
> This is the only SATA external hard drive I know of:
> http://www.maxtor.com/portal/site/Ma...iew%20Expander
> 
> 
> I thought SATA connections were internal, does anyone know of other external SATA drives?*


----------



## HooDSide

I just tuned into the pregame, and from where I'm

sitting there seems to be a problem here. The box is

not processing channel 705 at all. Very pixelated and

jumpy, no sound..I spoke with Time Warner and they

said I was the first person to call with this problem,

so perhaps it's just my connection. How great is this...


----------



## csundbom




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by HooDSide_
> *I just tuned into the pregame, and from where I'm
> 
> sitting there seems to be a problem here. The box is
> 
> not processing channel 705 at all. Very pixelated and
> 
> jumpy, no sound..I spoke with Time Warner and they
> 
> said I was the first person to call with this problem,
> 
> so perhaps it's just my connection. How great is this...*



No, it's not only you. 705 is horrid in my location as well (Gramercy). Hope it clears up in time for the game.


I'm running HDMI->DVI into my Panny TH-50PHD6U and the picture is very good. I also run component, which is a tad softer (perhaps). Really hard to tell the difference. However, the HDMI handshaking is a bit shaky to say the least, especially if you allow all three resolutions. Sometimes you have to restart the box to get a picture (put a macro in my remote as a workaround for now). It seems to be known issue with SA boxes and should be correctable with a firmware upgrade.


Overall, I'm happy. Looking forward to the resolution patterns on Tuesday to get some actual evidence if HDMI is indeed better than component.


----------



## DJ Frustration

705 is crystal clear with no dropouts here in Midtown East.


----------



## csundbom




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DJ Frustration_
> *705 is crystal clear with no dropouts here in Midtown East.*



I'm back as well. Looking great.


----------



## jmbnyc

Like many of you have posted yesterday (Saturday) I went to the 23rd Street office around 10:15 am to get an 8300HD. I had an extra Pioneer box that I decided to exchange so that I could keep my 8000HD just in case the 8300HD was DOA (given my own past experiences and ones posted on this site I tend to be a bit cautious giving up equipment that is working for me). I was number 108 and I was in and out within 10 minutes. The only problem was that the clerk gave me the wrong remote which I did not realize until I returned home (good thing I kept my 8000HD so the remote was not an issue).


I wanted the 8300HD for the HDMI output, the much discussed improved PQ quality and the better operational qualities (faster response time, quiter etc). The TV for this box is Pioneer 4340HD that I have in my bedroom. The unit has two HDMI inputs and one is free for the STB (the other is for Denon DVD-3910).


I have been using a 8000HD successfully. Most people on this forum complain about it, but I have had good success. The first one I used was awful and had to be returned. This one was good and only hung a few times in the six months that I have been using it. The PQ quality on both SD and HD was very good (especially HD) despite what many folks have said. The hookup to the Pioneer is via component cables to a Denon 3805.


I hooked up the 8300HD via HDMI (monster cable) directly to the Pioneer HDMI input. I used the optical digital audio out to the my Denon 3910. The box booted up and was running within a few minutes.


The then proceeded to set my TV video properties to accept HDMI input. Once this was done, I saw a picture on the plasma. At first, the picture did not look very good, so I switched to TNT HD (710). The unit display said 1080i. What I saw annoyed the heck out of me. The PQ was quite bad. It looked as if there was a haze over the entire display. I tried to play around with the settings on mt TV, but it did not get much better. Botton line is that it was so bad that I deemed it unacceptable.


I switched the setup to the way I had my 8000HD connected, i.e. component cables. I disconnected the HDMI cable to ensure that it would not be used. Using component cables the PQ was a bit better, but not much. Again, I played around with the TV setttings and was able to make it acceptable.


Despite what many have said about the PQ quality of the 8300HD over the 8000HD I can only suggest that it must be somewhat box dependent. The PQ quality of the 8300HD via HDMI is horrific compared to either 8300 HD or 8000HD component .


I am wondering if I just got a bad box and whether I should go back and get a new one. I can honestly say that except for PQ quality, the 8300HD is far superior to the 8000HD.


I am wondering whether or not others have had similar problems to what I have experienced.


In addition, I am thinking about getting an iScan HD+ and wonder whether or not anyone has any experience with it in conjunction with the Time Warner signal and the 8300HD.


----------



## work permit

The PQ on my two 8300HD's I picked up yesterday are comparable to my 3250, which are all better then the 3100 I had a while ago. I never had an 8000HD, so I can't comment. I haven't used HDMI, only component. No "haze" in either of the units.


----------



## jmbnyc

I have a 3250 hooked up to my other Pioneer plasma (50 inch PDP-505HD) via component and the HD picture is much better than either the 8000HD or the 8300HD on the Pioneer 4340HD. This is odd because the PQ quality of my 4340HD is definitely better than my 4+ year old 505HD. This seems to imply that the 8300HD that I picked up yesterday has some problems. I find it odd that the quality of these boxes is so inconsistent. Perhaps the QA at either SA or TWC is lacking.


----------



## LisaM

FYI...just came back from 23rd Street at 8 a.m. and there are no 8300HD boxes. The TWC worker pushed hard for me to take an 8000HD. He said that they had gotten truckloads of the 8000HDs in early this morning.


----------



## anthonymoody

Man they should've refused shipment on those










TM


PS - bad news if the supply is truly gone...hopefully more will arrive shortly


----------



## kilmar




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by orbeyonde_
> *does anyone know if the 8300 SD and HD have the same size hard drive? If SD is smaller, might as well only get the HD and hook it up to an SD tv with s-video, ami right?*



The 8300HD has a 160GB Maxtor.


----------



## BigBlueBong

Couple things....


First off, TW CS is full of it regarding 705...i called, and she said the same thing to me...."no one's called regarding this issue" such bull......so i watched half the superbowl in sd, which sucked, then i tried to switch back to 705, which has been giving me troubles for weeks, and it was perfectly fine!!! wtf...guess enough people called in during the bowl that they fixed something! hopefully it'll stay that way now....


My real question is:


I use the coax out to go to second tv in my bedroom. I was using component cable to my main tv and everything was working fine. then i upgraded to digital connection DVI/HDMI. and now my second tv won't work unless my main tv is on and when the main is off, the box gives me a display that says my tv is not hdcmp compliant or whatever.....why does it work fine w/ component or when the tv's on, but not when i switch it off?


anyone else come across this or find a workaround?


----------



## kilmar

FYI: Superbowl looked great in Elmhurst, Queens. Had a total of 2 minor hiccups which lasted 3 seconds at most.


----------



## Goanna

When its connected using an all digital connection like DVI or HDMI it probably disables the RF output. At least thats what I would think.


Does Composite out still work when you connect using DVI/HDMI?


----------



## John Mason

Spent more time viewing 1080i from my 8300HD over the weekend. It replaced my 8000HD last Friday, and TWC, since the tech refused to take my 3100HD, too, is using its boosted 2005 fees to pay for a special 3100HD pickup.


Watched INHD's Imax marathon a lot and concluded the 8300HD must be close to my DCT6208 with RCN Cable, which delivers ~1335 lines of resolvable horizontal details into my CRT RPTV via YPbPr, versus ~1290 lines with the fogged-images 3100HD or appalling 890 lines with the 8000HD.

*Relay-click sound with 8300HDs?*Does anyone hear periodic 'clicks' from their converters? It's what you might hear when a scheduled timer event, such as a recording, begins. Heard it often with my 3100HD, now unplugged for pickup. Getting it now with the 8300HD (several per day), with no timer event slated when it occurs. Does NYC TWC survey what subscribers are watching for marketing purposes by reading out the current/past channels stored in memory and visible via the diagnostics menu? -- John


----------



## BigBlueBong




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Goanna_
> *When its connected using an all digital connection like DVI or HDMI it probably disables the RF output. At least thats what I would think.
> 
> 
> Does Composite out still work when you connect using DVI/HDMI?*



I'm gonna play around tonight and hook up the compoents w/ the digital and see what happens......maybe i'll try the composite out too, and try to run it through the vcr....we'll see....


any other ideas!!??


----------



## timewaster

picked up the 8300 on Sat morning.

picture is fantasic.

I have 1 problem - I have a widescreen plasma so under settings I chose widescreen TV then the stretch 4:3 picture option, but when i pick this option it stretches both my HD and SD channels.

Shouldn't it only stretch 4:3 and leave the HD channel alone?

at least 1 other person in this forum reported this problem. others have said that this does not happen to them.

Do i have a bad box?


----------



## mreg




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by patrickpiteo_
> *NO THEY WILL NOT LET YOU DO THAT.. I tried.. They said they only work in Manhattan right now... Which makes no sense to me. I have to figure that they keep or do not want slated equipment for each borough scattered about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



It may have something to do with the fact that in the pre-Time Warner world Brooklyn and Queens were serviced by BQ Cable, a different company and separate system than the cable service in Manhattan. Maybe there are still some technical differences...


----------



## patrickpiteo




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by timewaster_
> *picked up the 8300 on Sat morning.
> 
> picture is fantasic.
> 
> I have 1 problem - I have a widescreen plasma so under settings I chose widescreen TV then the stretch 4:3 picture option, but when i pick this option it stretches both my HD and SD channels.
> 
> Shouldn't it only stretch 4:3 and leave the HD channel alone?
> 
> at least 1 other person in this forum reported this problem. others have said that this does not happen to them.
> 
> Do i have a bad box?*



Use the # button and you can change the picture when you are watching an HD station. It happened to me and this fixes it. Never mind the settings thing. Leave the TV set for 16X9. Both your 4X3 and 16X9 will be fine.


----------



## margoba

Does anybody else have any experiences today at 23rd St. to report. I was just getting ready to go there, but if they have on boxes, I'll stay home.


-barry


----------



## pciav

*HDMI and 480i*


After a post here saying that analog channels show 480i instead of 480p on the front of the 8300, I switched to channel 21 and as reported it was output as 480i over HDMI. Why digital tier channels will only be output at 480p is a mystery to me.


FYI...For those using HDMI to DVI if you come change to an analog channel and have 480i enabled in your setup, you will get a blank screen for that channel and hear the audio only.


----------



## csundbom




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by BigBlueBong_
> *I'm gonna play around tonight and hook up the compoents w/ the digital and see what happens......maybe i'll try the composite out too, and try to run it through the vcr....we'll see....
> 
> 
> any other ideas!!??*



I think this is what's happening.


When you have the HDMI connection hooked up, the box and the TV will need to "handshake" on a regular basis. If the TV is turned off, the handshake fails, and the "HDCP not supported" messages is displayed on ALL outputs.


I have the same problem, being hooked up both Component and HDMI. If I restart my TV, I get the message on both outputs. Only way to fix is to hit the power button on the 8300HD remote control. That seems to force to box to "re-handshake" and all is good again.


----------



## leegeousa

Went to 23rd St. this morning, no 8300HDs were delivered today according to the rep. Have talked to a csr before I went, obviously she had no clue. Surprise, surprise.


----------



## shiffy

Anyone else have the 5.1 audio problem with a TV that accepts digital audio?


I've got a hitachi 42hdt51 that can decode digital audio (it does it fine from an OTA antenna), but using hdmi with the 8300HD, I get the same problem that's been reported here with sets that can't decode digital audio.


I would think that the Hitachi would indicate that it is digital audio ready when communicating with the 8300HD via the HDMI cable, but that doesn't seem to be the case. The only thing I can think of is that there's a catch-22 with the way the two sets interact -- the Hitachi does not give you menu options for adjusting the digital audio unless it detects it, but the 8300HD does not send out digital audio unless it detects that the set has it. Could it be that the Hitachi does not indicate it's digital audio ready?


Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pciav_
> *HDMI and 480i
> 
> 
> After a post here saying that analog channels show 480i instead of 480p on the front of the 8300, I switched to channel 21 and as reported it was output as 480i over HDMI. Why digital tier channels will only be output at 480p is a mystery to me.
> 
> 
> FYI...For those using HDMI to DVI if you come change to an analog channel and have 480i enabled in your setup, you will get a blank screen for that channel and hear the audio only.*



As the TWC insider confirmed a while back, and you can observe in diagnostic mode, 21 and a few other locals remain analog (switched) within the digitized channels. Believe 25 is another. Must be related to the 480i/480p/HDMI thing (no A/D converter in that circuit block?). -- John


----------



## timewaster




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by patrickpiteo_
> *Use the # button and you can change the picture when you are watching an HD station. It happened to me and this fixes it. Never mind the settings thing. Leave the TV set for 16X9. Both your 4X3 and 16X9 will be fine.*



Thanks!

will try that when i get home.


So who can we talk to in order to find out how we can purchase an external sata drive that is supported by the 8300?

Don't want to call those idiot customer service people.


----------



## vlapietra

Picked up my 8300HD on saturday morning.

The HD quality seems comparable to my previous 3250HD. My TV only has DVI so I picked up a DVI->HDMI adapter at the BB on 6th ave. It works great and I get 5.1 sound via the coax out.


But, as an earlier poster stated, the DVI->HDMI doesn't seem to work if you use a DVI switcher. All I get are HDCP handshake errors.


A small price to pay for DVR functionality.


----------



## dacaplan

Brooklyn 8300's at 23rd st? 5th Ave Brooklyn? Queen's Center Mall?


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pciav_
> *HDMI and 480i
> 
> 
> After a post here saying that analog channels show 480i instead of 480p on the front of the 8300, I switched to channel 21 and as reported it was output as 480i over HDMI. Why digital tier channels will only be output at 480p is a mystery to me.
> 
> 
> FYI...For those using HDMI to DVI if you come change to an analog channel and have 480i enabled in your setup, you will get a blank screen for that channel and hear the audio only.*



Was hoping someone would try that out. Doesn't really make sense that an SD channel, whether its "digital" or analog would be converted to 480p.


Not a big deal for me since I'm using HDMI to DVI, whiich doesn't support 480i anyway. And even if I went HDMI to HDMI my Samsung won't accept 480i over HDMI. So looks like 480i just isn't happening for me. Fortunately SD at 480p looks pretty damn good.


Box performed flawlessly during the Superbowl on 705. Was recording the SD version on 5 as well. Maybe had one or two audio stutters and no video dropouts. Very impressed.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by patrickpiteo_
> *Use the # button and you can change the picture when you are watching an HD station. It happened to me and this fixes it. Never mind the settings thing. Leave the TV set for 16X9. Both your 4X3 and 16X9 will be fine.*



Timewaster,


Not sure I totally agree with this recommendation. I have found that the 8300 will remember separate Aspect Ratio settings (from the menus) for 480p (SD) vs. 720p/1080i (HD) but only if you change the settings in the menus.


The Aspect Ratio settings in the menus have two options to set - the first is your TV Type, which should always be 16:9 as Patrick pointed out. But the second setting (the 4:3 setting) you may want to vary depending on what you are watching. If you set this option in the menus while you are tuned to an SD channel (to 4:3 Stretch for example) and then switch to an HD channel and set it to "4:3 Sidebar" (the non-stretch setting) and then go back to the SD channel, it should still say "4:3 Stretch" in the settings menus.


However, if you hit the # button, which I did a few times by accident this weekend, I'm pretty sure it affects the 4:3 setting for ALL channels. So it may look fine on the channel you are on, but if you switch from SD to HD or vice versa you will have to reset it.


Not sure how this changes if you have different output formats enabled than I do - I have 480p, 720p and 1080i enabled and I'm connected over HDMI/DVI to a Samsung DLP.


Would be curious if someone else could verify this behavior because I was surprised (pleasantly) that the box did this.


----------



## patrickpiteo




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by EricScott_
> *Timewaster,
> 
> 
> Not sure I totally agree with this recommendation. I have found that the 8300 will remember separate Aspect Ratio settings (from the menus) for 480p (SD) vs. 720p/1080i (HD) but only if you change the settings in the menus.
> 
> 
> The Aspect Ratio settings in the menus have two options to set - the first is your TV Type, which should always be 16:9 as Patrick pointed out. But the second setting (the 4:3 setting) you may want to vary depending on what you are watching. If you set this option in the menus while you are tuned to an SD channel (to 4:3 Stretch for example) and then switch to an HD channel and set it to "4:3 Sidebar" (the non-stretch setting) and then go back to the SD channel, it should still say "4:3 Stretch" in the settings menus.
> 
> 
> However, if you hit the # button, which I did a few times by accident this weekend, I'm pretty sure it affects the 4:3 setting for ALL channels. So it may look fine on the channel you are on, but if you switch from SD to HD or vice versa you will have to reset it.
> 
> *



Worked for me and I did it more then once. It did remember the two different settings and DID NOT affect the both SD and HD channels.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by patrickpiteo_
> *Worked for me and I did it more then once. It did remember the two different settings and DID NOT affect the both SD and HD channels.*



Weird. I tried it like 4 times and every time it kept resetting the other one.


----------



## patrickpiteo




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by EricScott_
> *Weird. I tried it like 4 times and every time it kept resetting the other one.*



how is it set in your settings" If all seems OK do a reboot.. Just looked at it again and teh SD are stretched like I want and the HD are not..


----------



## John Mason

The 10-minute test patterns, including resolution measurement wedges, are now listed for 8 am Tuesday, HDNet's usual time. Perhaps the earlier "HDNet Intro" listing mentioned above, spanning the entire morning, was just a preliminary covering title. Nice to have the patterns on 8000HD/8300HD hard drives to check convergence, contrast, tint, etc. One technique for resolution measurements in within this thread . A search of the hardware forum and its archives (HDNet and test) turns up numerous threads on using other pattern features. -- John


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by patrickpiteo_
> *how is it set in your settings" If all seems OK do a reboot.. Just looked at it again and teh SD are stretched like I want and the HD are not..*



I set SD to stretch (which I then shrink back down with my Samsung's pic size options to replace the gray bars with black bars) and HD to 4:3 sidbar. Then I have my Samsung set to "4:3" for SD and "Wide" for HD.


----------



## bofnyc

A few problems I'm having with the 8300--I don't think this is a problem with the box, I think it's a problem with the user, me!










Anyway, when I set the box up this weekend, I followed the instructions and tried the "Info/Guide" thing, where you press the 2 buttons simultaneously in order for the box to bring up the "HDTV Set up Wizard" thing. Nothing happened. I tried again tonight and still nothing. Everything seems to be working ok, but obviously not ideal. SD looks poor, HD looks good but not "wow" good, and I'm constantly having to adjust the picture by stretching, etc.


Also, on the Scientific Atlanta web site, the user guide for the 8300 says to select picture mode for normal viewing, I should go to the General Settings mode by pressing "Settings" twice. Pressing "Settings" twice doesn't do anything.


Any clue as to what I could be doing wrong?


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bofnyc_
> *Any clue as to what I could be doing wrong?*



Bofnyc --


The only thing that you're doing wrong is trusting TWCNYC to have given you a manual that has anything to do with your 8300HD. Apart from the basic cable connection diagrams, it doesn't. Our boxes use the Passport Echo software operating system, for which there are *no* manuals. The manuals distributed by TWCNYC are the standard Scientific Atlanta ones for software that has never been used in NYC. The same goes for anything you read at SA's web site -- most of it is inapplicable for us (no "Set-up Wizard" has ever trod the streets of NYC).


You should find enough accurate information about how to configure your 8300HD by reading the past 10 days' postings here and by exploring the "Settings" options on your own. If you are inclined to lodge a complaint against TWCNYC for negligence or deceit, do a forum-search for "DoITT" and proceed accordingly.


Good luck -- the 8300HD is a great little box.


----------



## work permit




> Quote:
> Relay-click sound with 8300HDs?Does anyone hear periodic 'clicks' from their converters? It's what you might hear when a scheduled timer event, such as a recording, begins. Heard it often with my 3100HD, now unplugged for pickup. Getting it now with the 8300HD (several per day),



You mean the sound of a disk drive seeking? I get it constantly, even with the power off.


----------



## Goanna




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bofnyc_
> *A few problems I'm having with the 8300--I don't think this is a problem with the box, I think it's a problem with the user, me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, when I set the box up this weekend, I followed the instructions and tried the "Info/Guide" thing, where you press the 2 buttons simultaneously in order for the box to bring up the "HDTV Set up Wizard" thing. Nothing happened. I tried again tonight and still nothing. Everything seems to be working ok, but obviously not ideal. SD looks poor, HD looks good but not "wow" good, and I'm constantly having to adjust the picture by stretching, etc.
> 
> 
> Also, on the Scientific Atlanta web site, the user guide for the 8300 says to select picture mode for normal viewing, I should go to the General Settings mode by pressing "Settings" twice. Pressing "Settings" twice doesn't do anything.
> 
> 
> Any clue as to what I could be doing wrong?*



When you are pressing buttons on your remote, is the CBL button lighting up, or is one of the other buttons? I have a feeling your remote is on AUX or DVD, because that is the only time the settings menu would not come up when pressing the settings button. So, just press the CBL button on your remote, and then try the settings button, or whatever else you need to try.


----------



## rgrossman

Does anyone know if the 8300HD does closed captions? The 8000SD doesn't, but my old 3100HD does.


----------



## rgrossman

Does anyone know if the 8300HD does closed captions? The 8000SD doesn't, but my old 3100HD does.


----------



## Goanna

The 8000HD does, I am pretty sure my 8000SD did as well, but I will have to double check. I would assume the 8300HD would as well. Just press settings once, and on that menu, its a simple yes/no option that says "Display closed captions."


----------



## margoba

If anybody checks on availability of the 8300HD at 23rd St. on Tuesday morning, please post your findings.


Thx,

-barry


----------



## ljaygould

I arrived at 23rd St. at 3:00, waited until well after 4, after asking one of the CS people if they had the 8300HD and being told yes. The rep I drew told me that there were no more...when he noticed that I was going to complain rather loudly, he double-checked and found that, indeed, they had gotten a shipment. I have been happily setting it up and enjoying it since. My suspicion is that you will not have trouble getting a box Tuesday morning; they seem to receive dozens of boxes (I DID notice that people who didn't specifically ASK for the 8300 were given 8000's...)


It's obviously a better-made, more robust piece of equipment than the 8000. So far, I have NOTHING to complain about (except now I have to get a DVD recorder to archive stuff, now that the materials are worth saving - no more audio dropouts and MINIMAL video pixellation - and we can archive without having to manipulate the PIP window every half hour!!)


In answer to your question, I would take the risk of going to 23rd Street because even if they happened to be out in the morning it's very likely that more boxes will appear by the time you arrive.


Jay Gould


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by John Mason_
> 
> Relay-click sound with 8300HDs? Does anyone hear periodic 'clicks' from their converters? It's what you might hear when a scheduled timer event, such as a recording, begins. Heard it often with my 3100HD, now unplugged for pickup. Getting it now with the 8300HD (several per day).





> Quote:
> _Originally posted by work permit_
> 
> You mean the sound of a disk drive seeking? I get it constantly, even with the power off.



No, it's exactly the same sound I was getting with the 3100HD (no hard disc): a soft click, clearly audible within the room. Also got it with the 3100HD power off. -- John


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bofnyc_
> *A few problems I'm having with the 8300--I don't think this is a problem with the box, I think it's a problem with the user, me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, when I set the box up this weekend, I followed the instructions and tried the "Info/Guide" thing, where you press the 2 buttons simultaneously in order for the box to bring up the "HDTV Set up Wizard" thing. Nothing happened. I tried again tonight and still nothing. Everything seems to be working ok, but obviously not ideal. SD looks poor, HD looks good but not "wow" good, and I'm constantly having to adjust the picture by stretching, etc.
> 
> 
> Also, on the Scientific Atlanta web site, the user guide for the 8300 says to select picture mode for normal viewing, I should go to the General Settings mode by pressing "Settings" twice. Pressing "Settings" twice doesn't do anything.
> 
> 
> Any clue as to what I could be doing wrong?*



Did the same thing last Saturday, also studying the 8000HD/8300HD/TWC/Passport sticky note in the HD recorders forum, and even calling TWC about the format setup procedure. (A CSR, likely in Canada, told me I needed a manual for my set, then hung up!) Finally, delved into the remote control SETTING/MORE SETTINGs option by accident and quickly set the right parameters.


Images look very good on my CRT RPTV using a 480p setting for SD (YPbPr) and 1080i for the H/DTV. (Also plugged in an S-video option, used at times for superior RPTV 4:3-to-16:9 stretching, but with S-video's weaker color bandwidth .) Keep in mind when you zoom/stretch images they're typically degraded because of the scaling operation and the fact fewer pixels may occupy the image area. -- John


----------



## BigBlueBong




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by BigBlueBong_
> *I'm gonna play around tonight and hook up the compoents w/ the digital and see what happens......maybe i'll try the composite out too, and try to run it through the vcr....we'll see....
> 
> 
> any other ideas!!??*



I played around a little last night, trying to get the coax out to work while the 8300 was hooked up to my main tv via hdmi/dvi.....and.....couldn't get it to work.....tried turning off the box and restarting, but the only thing that worked was just removing the cable.


I also tried hooking up the component cables at the same time to see if that would overide the hdcmp compliance thing, but that didn't do anything......so now i'm just back to straight component again, no digital :-(


----------



## vlapietra

Has anyone gotten both HDMI & component or s-video working at the same time.

I can get HDMI->DVI working fine to my TV with digital audio via coax. But if I have component or s-video plugged in as well I immediately get the 'Your TV doesn't support HDCP' message.


Is this what everyone else is seeing? My old 3250 didn't allow DVI+component, but it did allow DVI+s-video. I'd love to get that working again.


----------



## csundbom




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by vlapietra_
> *Has anyone gotten both HDMI & component or s-video working at the same time.
> 
> I can get HDMI->DVI working fine to my TV with digital audio via coax. But if I have component or s-video plugged in as well I immediately get the 'Your TV doesn't support HDCP' message.
> 
> 
> Is this what everyone else is seeing? My old 3250 didn't allow DVI+component, but it did allow DVI+s-video. I'd love to get that working again.*



I'm running HDMI and Component at the same time. I think the criteria is that your TV has to keep the HDMI connection alive with regular handshakes. If your TV turns off the HDMI port when it's not being used, the box goes into "Your TV doesn't support HDCP" mode on all outputs. Try PIP on your TV and see if you can have them both active.


----------



## Goanna




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by vlapietra_
> *Has anyone gotten both HDMI & component or s-video working at the same time.
> 
> I can get HDMI->DVI working fine to my TV with digital audio via coax. But if I have component or s-video plugged in as well I immediately get the 'Your TV doesn't support HDCP' message.
> 
> 
> Is this what everyone else is seeing? My old 3250 didn't allow DVI+component, but it did allow DVI+s-video. I'd love to get that working again.*



Did you happen to try Composite?


If these boxes have the "Archive to VCR" feature enabled, then it is realy stupid that it would turn off the S-Video. Unless, maybe it comes back on if you use the Archive to VCR feature? Did you try that?


That is a feature I am very interested in. If anyone has fooled around with it, and the analog outputs, please let me know how it works. Thanks!


----------



## DanC-P

Forgive me if this O/T. Can anyone comment on the difference in quality in what TWC offers versus Cablevision I/O. If I understand correctly, I could get either out here in Brooklyn.


Thanks,


Dan


----------



## Makanmata

Just hooked up my 8300, and generally happy with it, though I find the PQ using the component out is still inferior to cable card. Hoping that HDMI connection will improve things.


Where can I get an HDMI-HDMI cable in Manhattan at a reasonable price? Monoprice.com has them for around $12, but their service is awful (two orders, with wrong cables shipped both times). I refuse to get suckered into a $100 cable at BB.


----------



## kwokpot

Just got back from TWC/NYC @ 23rd St.


The most incredible customer service expereince- In/out in less than 10 mins!!!!


As of 1 PM 2/8, they had a stack of 8300HD of at least 10 units.


I literally walked in, got my number, and before I could sit down, my number was called! I had called ahead to indicate my intentions to swap out my Pio HD box for the 8300HD DVR.


I handed in my old box and remote, and after about 5 mins, of looking at the computer, the CSR was ready to give me my new DVR.


I requested nicely for the 8300HD; she initally gave me the SD box, but I reminded her I wanted the HD model. She went over, and got me the correct box. In /out; very pleasant CSR; no hassles or issues!!!


OBTW: [email protected] 23rd St is OUT of the HDMI/DVI Adapter (Make sure you get the MALE to FEMALE one)


CC on the UWS does not have it, only the HDMI/DVI cables. I'm going to check BB on the UES now.


----------



## vlapietra




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by csundbom_
> *I'm running HDMI and Component at the same time. I think the criteria is that your TV has to keep the HDMI connection alive with regular handshakes. If your TV turns off the HDMI port when it's not being used, the box goes into "Your TV doesn't support HDCP" mode on all outputs. Try PIP on your TV and see if you can have them both active.*



Does your TV have HDMI, or are you using an HDMI->DVI adapter.

I'll have to check again, but even if the TV input is set to DVI and working fine, the HDCP message will pop up on the DVI input as soon as I plug in the component cables. I don't even have to change the TV input to see the message.


----------



## ADGrant

I doubt you could get either probably just one or the other.


To answer your question though, Cablevision's SD channels are mostly analog and inferior in PQ to TWC's. Cablevisions HD channel linup is different to TWC's. They have more premium channels (e.g. StarzHD) and they don't charge extra for an HD tier (they carry INHD and ESPN-HD at no extra charge). TWC cable has both the INHD channels, the HDNET channels and ESPN-HD in an extra cost tier. They also have Discovery-HD at no extra cost.


The only DVRs offered by Cablevision are the 8300SD and 8300HD so no chance of being stuck with an 8000. Unfortunately they run the Scientific Atlanta DVR software which really sucks. TWC uses Pioneer's software which is much better.


----------



## AlanMFriedman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by margoba_
> *If anybody checks on availability of the 8300HD at 23rd St. on Tuesday morning, please post your findings.
> 
> 
> Thx,
> 
> -barry*




Got my 8300HD this morning at 23rd Street (Tuesday) at about 9:00 a.m. No lines and no hassle. The rep had to look for them, but with some help, she found one.


Good luck.


Alan


----------



## csundbom




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by vlapietra_
> *Does your TV have HDMI, or are you using an HDMI->DVI adapter.
> 
> I'll have to check again, but even if the TV input is set to DVI and working fine, the HDCP message will pop up on the DVI input as soon as I plug in the component cables. I don't even have to change the TV input to see the message.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



No, I'm using a HDMI to DVI adapter. Works fine with both component and DVI cables from the box into the set at the same time.


----------



## margoba

I, too, am using HDMI to DVI cable. Once, a few days ago, I had this message pop up - unfortunately I cannot remember the exact circumstances, but it hasn't returned. As a test, I tried copying a live TV show to VCR, and then turning off the TV set (not the cable box). I only let it run this way for a couple of minutes, but it worked fine - no HDMI error message.


-barry


----------



## DanC-P




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ADGrant_
> *I doubt you could get either probably just one or the other.
> 
> 
> To answer your question though, Cablevision's SD channels are mostly analog and inferior in PQ to TWC's. Cablevisions HD channel linup is different to TWC's. They have more premium channels (e.g. StarzHD) and they don't charge extra for an HD tier (they carry INHD and ESPN-HD at no extra charge). TWC cable has both the INHD channels, the HDNET channels and ESPN-HD in an extra cost tier. They also have Discovery-HD at no extra cost.
> 
> 
> The only DVRs offered by Cablevision are the 8300SD and 8300HD so no chance of being stuck with an 8000. Unfortunately they run the Scientific Atlanta DVR software which really sucks. TWC uses Pioneer's software which is much better.*



This is great info -- thanks. I can definitely get Cablevision I/O, and the Time Warner Cable site claims I can get their cable service in my zip (11225). I'll make some calls to verify and to compare price -- thanks! Dan


----------



## margoba

Thanks to all who provided availability info. I went in to 23rd St. in Manhattan this afternoon (Tuesday) and picked up an 8300HD with no trouble. They didn't have lots of them, but seemed to have enough (maybe 10 or so).


-barry


----------



## pdroth

Now that a week has passed since the surprise release of the 8300, what have the Queens residents done to get the new box?


I work in Manhattan so I could go to 23rd St but if they only have Manhattan boxes then should I go to Queens Center? Or better yet - does anyone know about Woodside?


Thanks. I have an HDMI port that needs to be plugged badly.


----------



## Mattdoc

Its funny. As much as I want world peace, am I the only one disappointed that they ran images of a summit as opposed to an HD test on HDNet today?

Thanks for all the great updates, otherwise. This page is fantastic.


----------



## patrickpiteo




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pdroth_
> *Now that a week has passed since the surprise release of the 8300, what have the Queens residents done to get the new box?
> 
> 
> I work in Manhattan so I could go to 23rd St but if they only have Manhattan boxes then should I go to Queens Center? Or better yet - does anyone know about Woodside?
> 
> 
> Thanks. I have an HDMI port that needs to be plugged badly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I got mine in Flushing last week.. now they have moved to the Queens center... Also if you use HDMI port on your TV the optical output will cut off from what I have heard.


----------



## kristcnj

Still no 8300 in NJ which is also part of TWC/NYC. Regoddamndiculous...


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by patrickpiteo_
> *Also if you use HDMI port on your TV the optical output will cut off from what I have heard.*



You heard wrong. The optical audio will not be cut off (but it will be stereo instead of DD 5.1 if the TV can't decode DD 5.1).


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by patrickpiteo_
> *I got mine in Flushing last week.. now they have moved to the Queens center... Also if you use HDMI port on your TV the optical output will cut off from what I have heard.*



Thanks - I don't use the optical output so this won't be a problem. My motivation right now is to free up my component HD input for my DVD player and to have a DVR that's relatively free from random reboots and audio dropouts.


I guess I'll head over to Queens Center one evening.


----------



## Goanna

Any updates to Staten Island Availability yet? I still havent heard from TWC about setting up an install appointment, and I was assured I would be because of my complaint to DoITT!


----------



## DjPiLL

I have an appointment for Saturday for a tech to come out. But we all know thats a crap shot.


I am thinking about going to the store tomorrow. I am in Queens. Is Queens Center open yet? Or do we still go to Flushing? And what time do they close?


Cheers


----------



## patrickpiteo




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DjPiLL_
> *I have an appointment for Saturday for a tech to come out. But we all know thats a crap shot.
> 
> 
> I am thinking about going to the store tomorrow. I am in Queens. Is Queens Center open yet? Or do we still go to Flushing? And what time do they close?
> 
> 
> Cheers*



They have moved to Queens Center 7 PM from what I had heard...


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Mattdoc_
> *Its funny. As much as I want world peace, am I the only one disappointed that they ran images of a summit as opposed to an HD test on HDNet today?
> *



Similar thoughts when my 10-minute 8 am HDNet recording started: HD images of people milling about outside the peace conference. Next week, hopefully, the usual patterns. -- John


----------



## robgold




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by csundbom_
> *I'm running HDMI and Component at the same time. I think the criteria is that your TV has to keep the HDMI connection alive with regular handshakes. If your TV turns off the HDMI port when it's not being used, the box goes into "Your TV doesn't support HDCP" mode on all outputs. Try PIP on your TV and see if you can have them both active.*



Does this also apply if I use HDMI to DVI via an adapter? I want to run the 8300HD to my TV via a DVI adapter, and also run S-Video from the box to TiVo. Can anyone confirm if that is possible? How about using the component and S-Video outputs simultaneously? Thanks!


----------



## csundbom




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by robgold_
> *Does this also apply if I use HDMI to DVI via an adapter? I want to run the 8300HD to my TV via a DVI adapter, and also run S-Video from the box to TiVo. Can anyone confirm if that is possible? How about using the component and S-Video outputs simultaneously? Thanks!*



I think it all depends on the display. Some are better at keeping the HDCP protocol alive than others. My display forgets about HDCP as soon as you turn it off or change input. Some people are reporting success with their sets, even when the TV is turned off.


However, there should never be an issue running component and s-video as the same time.


Since we are seeing different behaviors depending on display, the only way to find out is by trial and error. Best of luck.


----------



## EricScott

One really nice feature of the new software on the 8300 is comparable to "View Upcoming Episodes" on Tivo. If you tune to something in the IPG (in the regular Time mode) and then hit "C" for "Search", by default the box lists the currently selected title and you can then see additional episodes. Really useful if you tune into something midway and want to record it later. Would be nice if you could do this directly from the Scheduled recordings list but still nice to have it.


----------



## rhsauer

Very nice catch Eric -- I wonder if there are any other useful shortcuts like that one that we haven't noticed, and aren't in the manual (since, to the best of my knowledge, there's no manual).


----------



## dkan24




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by EricScott_
> *One really nice feature of the new software on the 8300 is comparable to "View Upcoming Episodes" on Tivo. If you tune to something in the IPG (in the regular Time mode) and then hit "C" for "Search", by default the box lists the currently selected title and you can then see additional episodes. Really useful if you tune into something midway and want to record it later. Would be nice if you could do this directly from the Scheduled recordings list but still nice to have it.*



They had this on the 8000 as well. Hitting C would bring up the program's title that you were currently watching.



But the 8300 search ability is much, much better than the 8000. I love how it eliminates letters as it goes along!


----------



## patrickpiteo




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Manatus_
> *You heard wrong. The optical audio will not be cut off (but it will be stereo instead of DD 5.1 if the TV can't decode DD 5.1).*



OK.. still not good.. My TV has HDMI and does not decode 5.1 and I want and need optical to work. Stupid way to configure the box. There must n=be some setting or there should be some setting to turn it on while using the HDMI connection.


----------



## Goanna




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by patrickpiteo_
> *OK.. still not good.. My TV has HDMI and does not decode 5.1 and I want and need optical to work. Stupid way to configure the box. There must n=be some setting or there should be some setting to turn it on while using the HDMI connection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Sounds like with the SARA software, there is. But the Pioneer software doesnt seem to address the issue. You will probably have to wait for a future software update. Knowing TWC, by the time an update to address that is available, a new model box will probably be out anyway.


----------



## patrickpiteo




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Goanna_
> *Sounds like with the SARA software, there is. But the Pioneer software doesnt seem to address the issue. You will probably have to wait for a future software update. Knowing TWC, by the time an update to address that is available, a new model box will probably be out anyway.*



I would not be surprised. You would think when they build these things they put a little thought into them, or who beta tests them... Oh I forgot we are the Beta testers..


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by patrickpiteo_
> *I would not be surprised. You would think when they build these things they put a little thought into them, or who beta tests them... Oh I forgot we are the Beta testers..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



If you really want to mess with the folks at TWC and cost them for their ineptitude, you could talk to a CSR and ask why you can't just change the settings the way it's described in the manual that comes with the box. You could probably even threaten to file a DOITT complaint if they don't either provide accurate documentation or provide all the features outlined in the documentation they've provided...

-JMP


----------



## patrickpiteo




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jmp_nyc_
> *If you really want to mess with the folks at TWC and cost them for their ineptitude, you could talk to a CSR and ask why you can't just change the settings the way it's described in the manual that comes with the box. You could probably even threaten to file a DOITT complaint if they don't either provide accurate documentation or provide all the features outlined in the documentation they've provided...
> 
> -JMP*



You got documentation? LOL wow... You were better off then me.


----------



## dacaplan

I have an Aquos 26GA5U and I just got the 8300HD last night at Queens Center Mall (I am a Brooklyn resident). Very little wait and office is open until 9PM, which is sweet.


Anyway, I have a question. I was viewing HDTV channels (over component) and I was getting gray bars, except for DiscoveryHD and Tonight Show HD(704). I had the Pioneer box before and it seems like I was getting ShowtimeHD without bars, now it has bars. I have the set configured for 16:9 Widescreen, then 4:3 sidebars, I have all outputs enabled (480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i). With regular SD channels (over S-video) I can use the Aquos smart stretch to fill the screen (which is far superior to the built-in 8300HD 4:3 zoom or 4:3 stretch). When I am viewing channels (SD or HD) using the component out, the only option I have on the Aquos is "Stretch", which is enabled by default, and it doesn't even do anything because the 8300's settings override it. Does anyone know how to enable Aquos smart stretch when viewing component video (it might be the same for HDMI, but I haven't tested)? Also, does the 8300HD give me more gray bars then the Pioneer HD (non-dvr) box, or was that just a random programming issue? Finally, I am getting the black lines on the sides when I view SD channels over component with 8300HD, what's up with that?


Thanks,


Dave


----------



## DFletcher

I got my SA8300HD this morning, February 9, from the 23rd Street location. 5 minutes.


----------



## randymac88

Last night I had the 8300 set to record a program at 8:00 pm. When I got home, I tried to watch it. It was present on my recorded programs list. But, when I pressed play, I was sent back to the original (live) channel. Looking closer, I noticed that the box had recorded the show from "8:00 - 8:00". No show.


Has this happened to anyone else? Can I now not trust this box for important recordings???


----------



## drew138

Any word on new HD channels. Anyone have a summary of channels we're missing these days. Does any cale system have ESPN2HD yet? I need something new to complain about. Unfortunatley, my TV has DVI so I can't join in all the HDMI-DVI-HDMI conversations.


Has anyone tried HDMI-DVI-HDMI-DVI-HDMI-DVI-HDMI-DVI-HDMI? Does that work?










Drew


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drew138_
> 
> *Any word on new HD channels.
> *


*


Just a few quickies that come to mind:

Starz! HD

Cinemax HD

The Movie Channel HD


All pay channels, yes, but I'm already paying for some of the Multiplex channels for those networks and would love the nice HD Widescreen content they offer. Yes, I'm thankful for HBO-HD & Sho-HD, but still. I mean, Cinemax is OWNED by Time Warner -- I can't believe we don't even get that!


Plus Universal HD (plays HD content from all of the Universal-owned networks), which is a freebie....*


----------



## pdroth

Can anyone confirm if the Queens Center location is open on Saturday? Hours?


I hope to have viewed everything that I've recorded to date by then and look forward to finally swapping out this POS.


----------



## timewaster

Have they increased the capacity on the 8300HD over the 8000HD?

usually by mid-week on my play list, i get messages that it will delete them within 2-3 days because i record so much HD stuff.

I have not gotten this since I've picked up the 8300HD on Sat.

I'm wishfully thinking that it is because the 8300HD has a bigger HD.


----------



## Goanna




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by scott_bernstein_
> *Just a few quickies that come to mind:
> 
> Starz! HD
> 
> Cinemax HD
> 
> The Movie Channel HD
> 
> 
> All pay channels, yes, but I'm already paying for some of the Multiplex channels for those networks and would love the nice HD Widescreen content they offer. Yes, I'm thankful for HBO-HD & Sho-HD, but still. I mean, Cinemax is OWNED by Time Warner -- I can't believe we don't even get that!
> 
> 
> Plus Universal HD (plays HD content from all of the Universal-owned networks), which is a freebie....*



Yeah, Universal HD would be great, they will be airing Stargate in HD soon (Me = SciFi Nerd







).


I would even like to see UPN and WPIX in HD. I would hate to have to buy an OTA receiver just to get those, since I have an HD monitor, not an HDTV. I asked a CSR about that about a week ago. She said that they had UPN HD for a while, but they dropped it, and she wasnt sure why. WPIX on the other hand, she had no idea when it would be available.


----------



## vruiz




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pdroth_
> *Can anyone confirm if the Queens Center location is open on Saturday? Hours?*



Monday thru Saturday: 10 AM - 9 PM

Sunday: 11 AM - 6 PM


----------



## joe newbie

Is anyone having weird audio problems on 704 (West Wing)?


----------



## sem




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by joe newbie_
> *Is anyone having weird audio problems on 704 (West Wing)?*



Yes, like I'm only getting the surrounds in my stereo mix. I'm actually watching OTA, must be a local station issue. Maybe I'll just go watch on regular TV.


----------



## kwokpot




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by joe newbie_
> *Is anyone having weird audio problems on 704 (West Wing)?*



Yes, no dialog; sounds like they're all underwater


----------



## kwokpot




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by kwokpot_
> *Yes, no dialog; sounds like they're all underwater*



sound fixed, pic is screwed up now


----------



## ljaygould

HDMI -->DVI issue: I have Toshiba 42HDX83 RP and used to have the Pioneer HD STB (for which I bought a DVI Monster cable worked GREAT!!) Got 8000HD (too many box reboots from TW which crapped out my TiVo recordings); DVI no work (but we knew that...) Got 8300HD with its HDMI; got adapter (Monster) for $30; connected it up and NO SOAP. First tried it with component cables still connected and got warning message about not HDCP compliant (the 42HDX83 is supposed to be); then disconnected component and got...NOTHING. Box had "on" symbol when powered on but no access to channel change, no sound through A/V receiver (coax digital). Rebooted box and sound came through for a few minutes (display read 1080i/HDTV) and then the sound stopped and the box reverted to "on" symbol, no pic no sound.


The question: is there something evil in the Male HDMI/Female DVI -->Male/Male DVI cable combination, some incompatibility between SA and Toshiba equipment or what? I believe Toshiba has somewhat better D/A converter than SA's and would like to get the connection to work. Am I "dead in the water" or is there a pulse somewhere?


----------



## Nukenbar

Any word on when we might see ESPN2 HD, or any other HD channel for that matter?


----------



## margoba

I'm probably not going to be of much help here, but I am using a HDMI to DVI cable from my 8300HD to my Sony KF42-WE610, and it works fine. I have simultaneously hooked up component (also to TV), composite (to DVDR), and coax (to VCR), and all seems to be working. I got the HDCP warning message once, but it went away and has not returned.


Sorry I cannot offer any real help, but I thought it might be useful to know that this setup is working somewhere.


-barry



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ljaygould_
> *HDMI -->DVI issue: I have Toshiba 42HDX83 RP and used to have the Pioneer HD STB (for which I bought a DVI Monster cable worked GREAT!!) Got 8000HD (too many box reboots from TW which crapped out my TiVo recordings); DVI no work (but we knew that...) Got 8300HD with its HDMI; got adapter (Monster) for $30; connected it up and NO SOAP. First tried it with component cables still connected and got warning message about not HDCP compliant (the 42HDX83 is supposed to be); then disconnected component and got...NOTHING. Box had "on" symbol when powered on but no access to channel change, no sound through A/V receiver (coax digital). Rebooted box and sound came through for a few minutes (display read 1080i/HDTV) and then the sound stopped and the box reverted to "on" symbol, no pic no sound.
> 
> 
> The question: is there something evil in the Male HDMI/Female DVI -->Male/Male DVI cable combination, some incompatibility between SA and Toshiba equipment or what? I believe Toshiba has somewhat better D/A converter than SA's and would like to get the connection to work. Am I "dead in the water" or is there a pulse somewhere?*


----------



## anthonymoody

Amazing how zippy the monkey over at NBC can't remember to turn the center channel on for the HD broadcast. It was really fun watching the show and only hearing dialogue on the half of the show they showed in SD. Dopes.


Hey can anyone please confirm to me the button press sequence to make the 8300HD output ONLY 480p? You guys were so kind as to do this for me for the 8000HD and I'd like to swap mine out. But my HD PJ isn't quite set up yet so I'll have to use it with my 480p (only) widescreen set.


TIA,

TM


----------



## Megahurts

Maybe Zippy the monkey can do it for you. He must be a daily hire and free to do outside consulting work.


----------



## LisaM

Just hooked up the 8300HD via component:


1. No problem getting rid of the thin black bars using the different 4:3 settings for HD and SD recommended here in the forum. Works perfectly.


2. 5.1 audio is excellent.


3. However - the PQ is definitely worse than my 3510. DiscoveryHD, which I always use as my test, has a lot of video noise in the background. I lowered the sharpness setting and this helped a tiny bit. The word "haze" doesn't quite describe it but it is not the crystal clear, looking through glass picture that I got with the 3510. Has anyone else experienced this? Could it just be a bad box?


Thoughts? I really want the dvr capability but not at the cost of having a worse picture.


----------



## csundbom




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LisaM_
> *Just hooked up the 8300HD via component:
> 
> 
> 1. No problem getting rid of the thin black bars using the different 4:3 settings for HD and SD recommended here in the forum. Works perfectly.
> 
> 
> 2. 5.1 audio is excellent.
> 
> 
> 3. However - the PQ is definitely worse than my 3510. DiscoveryHD, which I always use as my test, has a lot of video noise in the background. I lowered the sharpness setting and this helped a tiny bit. The word "haze" doesn't quite describe it but it is not the crystal clear, looking through glass picture that I got with the 3510. Has anyone else experienced this? Could it just be a bad box?
> 
> 
> Thoughts? I really want the dvr capability but not at the cost of having a worse picture.*



Try to calibrate the black level. I've noticed that the output was much "hotter" than my old box, so lowering brightness was a must to elimiate noise in dark areas. Record the INHD and/or HDNet test patterns och see if you can get it calibrated correctly.


----------



## LisaM

Thanks, Carl, I will give it a shot.


I am so used to DiscoveryHD looking drop-dead on the 3510 that it is disconcerting to see it looking less than terrific.


I'll play with it for a few days and see if it improves. If not, I will swap it for another 8300 with the hope that it was a bad box.


----------



## vlapietra

I swapped my 3510 for a 3250 to resolve some non-PQ issues.

I felt the PQ of the 3510 was better than the 3250. I think the PQ of the HD8300 is about the same as the 3250 (i.e. not as good as the 3510).


All that being said, I don't think the difference is enough to warrant giving up the DVR functionality.


----------



## rgrossman

Would someone with an 8300HD please check the "Settings" menu and see if the box does closed captions?


Thanks.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by rgrossman_
> *Would someone with an 8300HD please check the "Settings" menu and see if the box does closed captions?
> 
> 
> Thanks.*



It does.


----------



## AlanMFriedman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LisaM_
> *1. No problem getting rid of the thin black bars using the different 4:3 settings for HD and SD recommended here in the forum. Works perfectly.
> *



Just got my 8300HD. Could someone please go over the settings necessary to get rid of the thin black bars for SD?


Thanks.

Alan


----------



## LisaM

Alan: I started on an HD channel and set the settings to 16:9 widescreen and 4:3 sidebar. Then I switched to an SD channel and set them to 16:9 widescreen and 4:3 stretch. When you change channels, the box figures out if you are on an HD or SD channel and adjusts appropriately.


----------



## AlanMFriedman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LisaM_
> *Alan: I started on an HD channel and set the settings to 16:9 widescreen and 4:3 sidebar. Then I switched to an SD channel and set them to 16:9 widescreen and 4:3 stretch. When you change channels, the box figures out if you are on an HD or SD channel and adjusts appropriately.*



I see. Does that setting stretch (distort) all 4:3 SD channel to fill the entire 16:9 display? I don't want stretch mode. I just want to get rid of the thin black bars. Of course, what I really want is an option to change the grey bars to black bars.


Thanks.

Alan


----------



## Goanna

Some of you I am sure know this already, but for those who do not, the reason they use Grey bars instead of Black is because the black is much harder on the set and has a higher chance of Burn In then Grey does. If you notice, some HD channels are even broadcasting the commercials with the grey sidebars (CBS I know is). The other channels use Black sidebars still on the commercials.


----------



## LisaM

Gotcha. This stretches the 4:3 picture to fill the full screen, which is how I would have my family watch SD on the 3510 to avoid burn-in.


I don't think you can change the gray bars to black.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by AlanMFriedman_
> *I see. Does that setting stretch (distort) all 4:3 SD channel to fill the entire 16:9 display? I don't want stretch mode. I just want to get rid of the thin black bars. Of course, what I really want is an option to change the grey bars to black bars.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Alan*



Only way to eliminate the black bars (and this only works on certain displays) is to do what Lisa said, to set 4:3 to "Stretch" while on an SD channel - this WILL stetch the image to fit the entire screen (which I don't like either. Then if your display has a 4:3 or equivalent picture size mode for 480p (since SD on the 8300 is most likely to be converted to 480p over HDMI or component), turn that on, and hopefully the display will insert black bars on the sides (some may insert gray bars, in which case your are SOL). Of course this means you are stetching and then shrinking the image but I have been doing this for a while on a few different HD boxes and haven't noticed any PQ degredation (granted it's an SD channels so it doesn't look perfect anyway).


----------



## AlanMFriedman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LisaM_
> *Gotcha. This stretches the 4:3 picture to fill the full screen, which is how I would have my family watch SD on the 3510 to avoid burn-in.
> 
> 
> I don't think you can change the gray bars to black.*



Thanks to everyone for clearing that up so quickly. My issue with the grey bars in 4:3 is that I like being able to control the degree of black/grey in the side bars to get the right balance of burn-in protection without going too grey. Since my Panny plasma allows me to make such adjustments to the side bars on a 4:3 image, I just hoped that for SD channels, the cable box would not output its own sidebars.


Thanks again.

Alan


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LL3HD_
> *Rich,
> 
> 
> As manatus already answered, yes, however, I'm pretty sure that the CC only works with SD exclusively, not HD channels.
> 
> 
> Larry*



After seeing your response, I configured my 8300HD to display CC and then tuned to both the SD and HD TNT channels (3 and 710), which were showing a NYPD Blue rerun. CC is displayed on both channels. I believe it's the case, though, that some HD programs lack CC, but that has nothing to do with the 8300HD.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drew138_
> *.
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried HDMI-DVI-HDMI-DVI-HDMI-DVI-HDMI-DVI-HDMI? Does that work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drew*



Sounds like a hand shakin' orgy.


----------



## Rieper

Any word on the 8300HD SATA output; is it active? Has anyone tried to export their recorded HD material to an external SATA Hard Drive yet? This seems to be a very worthwhile feature...


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by illdefined_
> *how could you change colors on the 8000?*



On the 8000, in the settings menu, there was a choice for color schemes. This was for the guide backgrounds and menu screens etc. No big deal but you could color coordinate the guide to your viewing room. No can do with the 8300. For those that have those new plasmas with the rear "accent" lighting, that must have looked pretty cool. But, hey, that's the least of my concerns.


Larry


----------



## rgrossman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Manatus_
> *After seeing your response, I configured my 8300HD to display CC and then tuned to both the SD and HD TNT channels (3 and 710), which were showing a NYPD Blue rerun. CC is displayed on both channels. I believe it's the case, though, that some HD programs lack CC, but that has nothing to do with the 8300HD.*



Thanks again. That's the same as I'm getting on my 3100HD now. But my 8000SD doesn't do captions at all--I have to rely on my TV's CC facility, which doesn't work on its component inputs.


So now I know I won't need an S-Video connection for the 8300HD.


----------



## jergans

Since last night's West Wing had some horrible audio problems, can someone point me in a direction (by private message) of a ********** site where I might find it.


Thanks!


----------



## ljaygould

Did anyone else notice that Law & Order last night was sent to us in glorious SD on the HD channel? No widescreen...no explanation...no HD. Unusual.


----------



## jergans




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ljaygould_
> *Did anyone else notice that Law & Order last night was sent to us in glorious SD on the HD channel? No widescreen...no explanation...no HD. Unusual.*



Not so unusual for NBC...


----------



## svolman

Can anyone from the experience posters summarize the essential 8300 suggestions or provide post #s for them?


----------



## ILW

First of all, as a new HDTV user, I'd like to thank the members of this board who posted about the 8300HD: letting me know that it had an HDMI connection, that it worked well, and that there were some TWC offices that had them. This helped me decide to buy my first HDTV (and made sure to get one with HDMI), and helped me devise the best strategy for getting the new DVR from TWC. (BTW, after getting conflicting information from the TWC phone reps, I miraculously got a work order # that allowed me to swap my old 8000SD for the 8300HD at the TWC office in Flushing that just closed.)


There's just one problem I've encountered so far: sometimes when I change channels (not the HD channels), all but the bottom of the picture is blacked out, as if there was a shadow from one of the DVR menus. If I then actually use one of the menus (e.g., "List"), and then exit the menu, the picture becomes normal.


Any ideas on what's going on and how I can fix this?


----------



## patrickpiteo




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ILW_
> *First of all, as a new HDTV user, I'd like to thank the members of this board who posted about the 8300HD: letting me know that it had an HDMI connection, that it worked well, and that there were some TWC offices that had them. This helped me decide to buy my first HDTV (and made sure to get one with HDMI), and helped me devise the best strategy for getting the new DVR from TWC. (BTW, after getting conflicting information from the TWC phone reps, I miraculously got a work order # that allowed me to swap my old 8000SD for the 8300HD at the TWC office in Flushing that just closed.)
> 
> 
> There's just one problem I've encountered so far: sometimes when I change channels (not the HD channels), all but the bottom of the picture is blacked out, as if there was a shadow from one of the DVR menus. If I then actually use one of the menus (e.g., "List"), and then exit the menu, the picture becomes normal.
> 
> 
> Any ideas on what's going on and how I can fix this?*



Why did you need a work order from the zombo TWC reps I just went down and they swapped it out with no problem..


Also try a reboot.. sometimes they can work miracles.


----------



## leegeousa

LisaM,


I also notice the HD PQ of the 8300HD isn't quite as good as the Pioneer box. I just hooked it up tonight, then put on channel 21 to watch BBC World News and was quite pleased that the SD PQ has improved. Afterward I changed to 706 and thought the picture was not quite as sharp as I can remember. Then I put on 721 and the "looking out of the window" feeling is definitely not there anymore.


I use component connection since my old pio 5030 does not have DVI or HDMI. I'll be glad to hear what adjustments you can make to improve the PQ.


----------



## dankwonka

anyone notice anything wrong with last nights showing of joey? was it really grainy? i know nbc has been having HD issues, but it looked pretty grainy and im trying to figure out if its my tv or the 8300 or the programming.


----------



## perrycampf

Has anyone had any luck picking up an 8300HD in Brooklyn or has anyone seen the box for the 718 @ 23rd? I really don't want to have to go Queens...


TIA,

dpc


----------



## LisaM

Leegousa,


I noticed that the 8300HD really messed with my calibration. I took Carl's suggestion and turned down the brightness a few notches. I also turned down the color a bit because faces were suddenly sunburned. (I haven't had time to play with Avia so I did this quickly by eye.) This helped a little bit.


Interestingly, I noticed that the PQ for the HD channels seemed to improve a bit over time. When I installed the dvr on Thursday morning, 706 really did not look good. Not only was the WOW feeling gone but there was video noise in the background. By the time I watched CSI, the PQ was better. Still not as great as with the 3510 but better. Has anyone else found that the PQ has improved as the box has broken in?


I am going to continue to play with it and see if I can get closer to the WOW/looking out of the window feeling that I had previously. At some point, I might swap it for another box in case the box is at fault but it may just be that the 8300 is not capable of the PQ of the 3510. I have never had an HD DVR before (held off on the 8000 due to the horrible reviews) and I may have to trade off the improved PQ of the 3510 for the ability to timeshift HD.


----------



## ILW




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by patrickpiteo_
> *Why did you need a work order from the zombo TWC reps I just went down and they swapped it out with no problem..
> 
> 
> Also try a reboot.. sometimes they can work miracles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Thanks, a reboot cleared the problem.


The reason I got a work order # is that some of the TWC phone reps told me I wouldn't be able to swap an SD box for an HD box unless I got a service call or unless I could prove that I had an HDTV (mine hadn't been delivered yet). Thus, getting the work order # from a more friendly phone rep was some insurance that the people at the service center would give me the HD box without any hassle, since they could look up the work order on their computers.


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LisaM_
> *I noticed that the 8300HD really messed with my calibration....
> 
> Interestingly, I noticed that the PQ for the HD channels seemed to improve a bit over time. When I installed the dvr on Thursday morning, 706 really did not look good. Not only was the WOW feeling gone but there was video noise in the background. By the time I watched CSI, the PQ was better. Still not as great as with the 3510 but better. Has anyone else found that the PQ has improved as the box has broken in?
> *



Something like that, gradual image improvement, seemed to happen with my former TWC 8000HD. But after A-Bing images with my RCN Cable 6208 converter, then measuring test patterns, I concluded it was a form of 'wishful thinking' (mental image modifications) after awaiting the 8000HD so long. While my 8300HD now seems to match the wow factor of the RCN converter, the differing cable systems complicates comparisons. Mentioned in another post today a hope that next week's HDNet patterns might generate some comparisons. -- John


----------



## timewaster

anyone's cable not working?

Mine went out around 8 PM yesterday and it is still out.

At first, I thought it was my new 8300, but when I hooked the cable directly into my tv, i was not getting a signal either.

Called TW and they told me it was an outage in my area.

I live in union square.

Anybody around that area?


----------



## joshsaul

I'm on 11th St. near Union Square and mine was working last night through midnight.


----------



## joe newbie

I'm over in Stuy Town, and everything has been fine.


----------



## dankwonka

!


anyone notice anything wrong with last nights showing of JOEY? was it really grainy? i know nbc has been having HD issues, but it looked pretty grainy and im trying to figure out if its my tv or the 8300 or the programming.


----------



## leegeousa

In the high end audio world, particularly speakers, sales reps will tell you to allow for a break-in period. I always thought even if that is real, the differences will be small. As John Mason said, sometimes our eagerness/memories play tricks on us. I just had the pioneer box changed, so I have a fresher memory of how the HD PQ used to be. I think for folks with bigger screens the differnce should be more obvious. I'll not be surprised if the resolute test does confirm this.


Or may be after a few weeks (or beers), everything will look gorgeous.


----------



## joshsaul

FYI: I just picked up an 8300 from 23rd st. It looked like they had a good stock of them.


So, now I am realizing what everyone has been talking about regarding the HDMI port. I figured it wouldn't be a problem, as I have a HDMI to DVI cable from my old Tivo setup. So this box has no DVI? Now I understand the dilemma.


So, without having to go through the 186 pages of this thread again (can we move to a new one please?), can someone summarize how to effectively get 5.1 out of the box while still using the HDMI port?


Thanks!


----------



## svolman

Yes, a summary by a senior poster is much needed.





> Quote:
> _Originally posted by joshsaul_
> *FYI: I just picked up an 8300 from 23rd st. It looked like they had a good stock of them.
> 
> 
> So, now I am realizing what everyone has been talking about regarding the HDMI port. I figured it wouldn't be a problem, as I have a HDMI to DVI cable from my old Tivo setup. So this box has no DVI? Now I understand the dilemma.
> 
> 
> So, without having to go through the 186 pages of this thread again (can we move to a new one please?), can someone summarize how to effectively get 5.1 out of the box while still using the HDMI port?
> 
> 
> Thanks!*


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by joshsaul_
> *
> 
> 
> So, without having to go through the 186 pages of this thread again (can we move to a new one please?), can someone summarize how to effectively get 5.1 out of the box while still using the HDMI port?
> 
> 
> Thanks!*



The problem and its solutions are discussed in the few pages that followed the debut of the 8300HD on Feb. 1. The only configuration in which DD 5.1 is disabled is when the 8300's HDMI port is connected to an HDMI-equipped display that lacks the ability to decode DD 5.1.


----------



## patrickpiteo




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Manatus_
> *The problem and its solutions are discussed in the few pages that followed the debut of the 8300HD on Feb. 1. The only configuration in which DD 5.1 is disabled is when the 8300's HDMI port is connected to an HDMI-equipped display that lacks the ability to decode DD 5.1.*



What if you use a HDMI>DVI cable>HDMI ?


----------



## joshsaul

As far as the 5.1 problem, what do I do if I want to split the audio out of the 8300 and just use the HDMI for video? I don't even know if my display has an audio out, so I need some way to go from the 8300 into my Sony on either optical or coax.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by joshsaul_
> *I decided to create a new topic just for the 8300 discussion, let's see if it helps.
> 
> 
> As far as the 5.1 problem, what do I do if I want to split the audio out of the 8300 and just use the HDMI for video? I don't even know if my display has an audio out, so I need some way to go from the 8300 into my Sony on either optical or coax.*



That, like your original question, has been repeatedly answered here, and you do a disservice to your fellow forumers by littering this thread with needless questions. Do a little reading -- you might learn something.


----------



## joshsaul

Sorry, this thread just seems a bit cumbersome. It's not quite a thread, but about 10 conversations mixed together. Too bad we can't create a forum for more specific discussion.


----------



## patrickpiteo




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by joshsaul_
> *As far as the 5.1 problem, what do I do if I want to split the audio out of the 8300 and just use the HDMI for video? I don't even know if my display has an audio out, so I need some way to go from the 8300 into my Sony on either optical or coax.*



From what I have read here you can not. Once you use the HDMI>HDMI the optical output on the receiver ceases to work. The analog RCA jacks do work. Again I have not tried this.. It is on one of the pages back there ..


----------



## ljaygould




> Quote:
> *Originally posted by ljaygould HDMI -->DVI issue: I have Toshiba 42HDX83 RP and used to have the Pioneer HD STB (for which I bought a DVI Monster cable worked GREAT!!) Got 8000HD (too many box reboots from TW which crapped out my TiVo recordings); DVI no work (but we knew that...) Got 8300HD with its HDMI; got adapter (Monster) for $30; connected it up and NO SOAP. First tried it with component cables still connected and got warning message about not HDCP compliant (the 42HDX83 is supposed to be); then disconnected component and got...NOTHING. Box had "on" symbol when powered on but no access to channel change, no sound through A/V receiver (coax digital). Rebooted box and sound came through for a few minutes (display read 1080i/HDTV) and then the sound stopped and the box reverted to "on" symbol, no pic no sound. The question: is there something evil in the Male HDMI/Female DVI -->Male/Male DVI cable combination, some incompatibility between SA and Toshiba equipment or what? I believe Toshiba has somewhat better D/A converter than SA's and would like to get the connection to work. Am I "dead in the water" or is there a pulse somewhere?*



I hope I'm not being too much of a pest (re-quoting myself) BUT I'm wondering if anyone can make suggestions to me (beyond "I got it working that way"). First of all, while I know that my DVI cable worked with the old Pioneer STB, I have no basis to conclude that the HDMI-->DVI adapter is working properly, or - since it apparently includes some circuitry - may in some way be incompatible with my setup. Any takers? I'm still using component and would REALLY like my D/A conversion to take place in the Toshiba TV rather than the SciAtl STB, which means getting the HDMI-->DVI working. Perhaps I need a direct cable rather than using cable + adapter...anyone have any advice?


----------



## anthonymoody




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Megahurts_
> *Maybe Zippy the monkey can do it for you. He must be a daily hire and free to do outside consulting work.*



I checked with zippy but he was busy in remedial "turn on the center channel switch" class. But let me rephrase my Q more specifically. I have a set that *only* takes 480p via component. When you first connect the (8000HD/8300HD) box it is not set to output 480p so there's no way for me to walk through the menus to enable 480p and disable all other output resolutions b/c I can't see any picture. So I know how to do it in principle - what I need to know is the exact button sequence to do it 'blind'. I know the sequence for the 8000HD (someone gave it to me). If it's exactly the same on the 8300HD then no problem. If not then I'm SOL. But I don't want to swap the box until I know the sequence for sure.


And since I'm already littering the thread







let me (re)sum up the audio situation:


If you go HDMI->HDMI (or HDMI->DVI->HDMI) into a set that does NOT handle 5.1 audio over HDMI (which is most sets on the market including some that *claim* to be able to do this) then ALL digital audio outputs (both optical and coax) output 2.0 channel audio. Currently THERE IS NO WAY AROUND THIS IF YOU WIND UP WITH HDMI INTO YOUR SET. And to be specific, THE AUDIO OUTPUTS WILL WORK, but will only output 2.0 channels this way.


HOWEVER if you go HDMI->DVI you're fine...you'll get 5.1 digital audio from optical and/or coax.


ALSO, if you go component out you're also fine...you'll get 5.1 digital audio from optical and/or coax.


The problem is that the OS in our boxes (Passport) does not have a menu selection to 'force' 5.1 audio from the digital audio outputs as does the OS in other systems' boxes (SARA, which otherwise blows so be happy we have Passport).


TM


----------



## anthonymoody

ljaygould,

I can't directly answer your question but one other suggestion is to try different power on sequences b/t your STB and display. There's a front PJ on the market (can't remember which) that MUST be turned on before the source device for it to do a proper HDCP handshake. Maybe your set is the same?

TM


----------



## pciav

Anthony,


I am not 100% sure, but I could swear when hooking up the 8300 all formats were active, not just set to 1080i like in the past. I believe this is that way because they fixed the SD, HD output on the 8300 to active at the same time.


If nobody else can confirm this, PM me, you can call me and I will walk you through the key sequence or at the very least write the keystrokes down. I should be exactly the same as the 8000 since the menu has not changed.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pciav_
> *Anthony,
> 
> 
> I am not 100% sure, but I could swear when hooking up the 8300 all formats were active, not just set to 1080i like in the past. I believe this is that way because they fixed the SD, HD output on the 8300 to active at the same time.
> 
> 
> If nobody else can confirm this, PM me, you can call me and I will walk you through the key sequence or at the very least write the keystrokes down. I should be exactly the same as the 8000 since the menu has not changed.*



My imperfect recollection differs -- I believe that the default setting was 1080i ONLY.


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ljaygould_
> 
> First of all, while I know that my DVI cable worked with the old Pioneer STB, I have no basis to conclude that the HDMI-->DVI adapter is working properly, or - since it apparently includes some circuitry - may in some way be incompatible with my setup. Any takers? I'm still using component and would REALLY like my D/A conversion to take place in the Toshiba TV rather than the SciAtl STB, which means getting the HDMI-->DVI working. Perhaps I need a direct cable rather than using cable + adapter...anyone have any advice? [/b]



My HDMI to DVI cable has no circuitry. You could just pick one up (mine cost $16 at www.svideo.com ) and see if the cable makes a difference.


-barry


----------



## jergans




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by joshsaul_
> *Sorry, this thread just seems a bit cumbersome. It's not quite a thread, but about 10 conversations mixed together. Too bad we can't create a forum for more specific discussion.*



For more specific discussion, you can refer to the HDTV Recorder forum and look at the SA8300 (for Passport software) thread.


----------



## vlapietra




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pciav_
> *I am not 100% sure, but I could swear when hooking up the 8300 all formats were active, not just set to 1080i like in the past. I believe this is that way because they fixed the SD, HD output on the 8300 to active at the same time.
> *



I can confirm that when I got my 8300HD all output formats were active. 480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i.


----------



## pciav

Thanks Vinny. That is what I remember also. I also remember that it is was preset to 4:3 with 16:9 letterbox.


TM,


You should be in good shape. PM if you need blind man assistance


----------



## LawrenceB

I got my 8300 last weekend and have three questions. (Since the idiots who answer the phone at TWC know nothing about this box maybe someone can help me...


Is there a way to see how much time you have remaining for recordings?


Is the external SATA connector active? Can you hook up another drive? The manual says yes, TWC says no. Has anyone successfully done this?


Some of my scheduled recordings don;t record. For example I have the series manager set to record Nightline on Chan 707 every night. but it won;t record no matter what setting I use. Other shows record just fine but not Nightline or Charlie Rose on 13. last night I deleted both scheduled recordings and set them up again. This time the box did record but it recorded Chan 1 (NY-1) for a while then quit...annoying!


----------



## joshsaul

Has anyone had any problems displaying 720p with an 8300?


I have mine connected via HDMI into a Panasonic TH-50PX20U and I am getting 480p and 1080i, but all the 720p stations are a black screen. Audio is still working though.


Thanks.


----------



## vinnyl

For those interested, I picked up an 8300HD tonight at the Brooklyn office. I was told they have more in stock.


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by vinnyl_
> *For those interested, I picked up an 8300HD tonight at the Brooklyn office. I was told they have more in stock.*



That's good to know, maybe they'll show up in Staten Island soon as well.


----------



## peter_moy13

joshsaul


The model number of the Panasonic plasma you gave indicates that it is the consumer version.


As far as I know, the consumer version does not accept 720P via any input. It will display a 720P signal ONLY via cablecard or the use of the internal ASTC over the air tuner.


It you force the 8300 to output only 1080i, this should solve your issue.


Good luck,

-Pete


----------



## Rieper

For those too lazy to go back a few pages and read, here is the post for your questions regarding 5.1 output when using an HDMI video cable:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...85#post5114285 


And here is the crux of the matter:



> Quote:
> It seems that if you plug in an HDMI-HDMI cable, the box talks to the TV and finds out if it can accept 5.1 or not. If it can't (and most displays can't) the 8300 automatically outputs 2 Ch on ALL outputs and on Passport there is no way to override this through the settings menus (so the part in the manual about an option to fix the problem does not apply to us). By using an HDMI-DVI cable, the box never actually talks to the TV (at least the audio doesn't), no audio gets to the TV and the box just outputs 5.1 through the normal digital outputs.



So until TWC decides to enable 5.1 in the service menu when using an HDMI cable, then 5.1 output is not going to work ON ANY OUTPUT when using HDMI.


End of story...for now.


----------



## DjPiLL

I just had a tech swap out my 8000 for an 8300 (can't believe he actually brought it). LOL


So far so good. Box is MUCH faster and more responsive.


----------



## Rieper




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DjPiLL_
> *I just had a tech swap out my 8000 for an 8300 (can't believe he actually brought it). LOL
> 
> 
> So far so good. Box is MUCH faster and more responsive.*



GREAT! Now get ready to enjoy your GLORIOUS 2-Channel audio when watching via HDMI.


LOL.


----------



## DjPiLL




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Rieper_
> *GREAT! Now get ready to enjoy your GLORIOUS 2-Channel audio when watching via HDMI.
> 
> 
> LOL.*




I am connecting using component cables and optical out. Does this affect me?


----------



## Goanna




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DjPiLL_
> *I am connecting using component cables and optical out. Does this affect me?*



No, Only HDMI to HDMI connections will disable 5.1 output.


HDMI to DVI, or Component Hookup will NOT disable it. So you should be fine.


----------



## Rieper




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DjPiLL_
> *I am connecting using component cables and optical out. Does this affect me?*



Nah, I'm just assuming you wanted 8300HD for its HDMI output. But its a lot better box than the 8000HD. You should be fine.


Just me ranting because TWC screwed up again for its HighDef customers.


----------



## DjPiLL

I have a Pioneer 50" Plasma... so no HDMI for me. Hell I can't even use my current DVI port for the cable because that DVI port on my plasma can only display a computer resolution (not TV).


----------



## EricScott

I just recalibrated my Samsung HLP using the InHD tune up test patterns on the 8300 (connected HDMI/DVI). Surprisingly, after running through the test patterns, I ended up setting my "Brightness" to 30 (out of 100) and the "Contrast" to 70 (out of 100). Keep in mind, on most inputs I set the Contrast to around 90 and the Brightness to 50 or less, so a 30 setting isn't totally insane but seems kind of low.


I previously had Brightness at 45 and Contrast at 85 and it looked good but assuming the test patterns are accurate those settings are definitely too high.


Has anyone else had to really turn their brightness down, esp. if using test patterns?


----------



## Lionel Hutz

For all you neophytes othere (like me): I went to BestBuy to get an HDMI > DVI converter (I already had the DVI cable) to hook up to my new 8300. The clerk told me that there was no such thing and that I had to buy the hybrid cable for $120. I asked to speak to a manager and he told me the same thing. Circuit City had the converter for $30.


----------



## svolman

I swapped the box in brooklyn: took one HD & one SD. The rep looked pissed and told me not to "tell my friends".


I think going the trouble ticket route is smart, as she claimed TW does not want to swap "working" boxes.




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by John Mason_
> *Something like that, gradual image improvement, seemed to happen with my former TWC 8000HD. But after A-Bing images with my RCN Cable 6208 converter, then measuring test patterns, I concluded it was a form of 'wishful thinking' (mental image modifications) after awaiting the 8000HD so long. While my 8300HD now seems to match the wow factor of the RCN converter, the differing cable systems complicates comparisons. Mentioned in another post today a hope that next week's HDNet patterns might generate some comparisons. -- John*


----------



## dacaplan

I just ordered mine from these guys http://www.bluejeanscable.com/ , screw bestbuy.


----------



## jcc

Hey what happened to HD-TNT? Did they move it to another channel?










The last channel I have for it was 87-2. That stopped working about 4 days ago.


----------



## Goanna

TNT HD is channel 710 for me, and its working fine.


----------



## jcc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Goanna_
> *TNT HD is channel 710 for me, and its working fine.*



I know, I'm on direct connect without a cable box. Your box mapped the channels for you automatically.


Anybody else know where the channel went?


----------



## illdefined

does anyone know if Sharp's AQUOS GDx line, the ones WITH the tuner and built-in CableCard ability (which SHOULD mean it can decode 5.1..) can accept (and then output) the 8300's HDMI 5.1?


thanks and sorry if this is recurring question, i looked back pretty far.


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jcc_
> *Hey what happened to HD-TNT? Did they move it to another channel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last channel I have for it was 87-2. That stopped working about 4 days ago.*




It's gone for me as well. I still have Discovery HD on 87.1 though. Maybe TWC got around to scrambling the channel. If you find it somewhere else, please post it. Or - if you find anything else that's good.










I almost always watch Disc HD using my tv tuner since I don't have to use the 8000HD. If anyone out there has a built in ATSC tuner I recommend using it - the PQ is exceptional.


----------



## Rieper




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pdroth_
> *It's gone for me as well. I still have Discovery HD on 87.1 though. Maybe TWC got around to scrambling the channel. If you find it somewhere else, please post it. Or - if you find anything else that's good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I almost always watch Disc HD using my tv tuner since I don't have to use the 8000HD. If anyone out there has a built in ATSC tuner I recommend using it - the PQ is exceptional.*



87.2?>!!


What are you guys using, the Arecibo telescope in Puerto Rico? TWC HD channels are 701-725.


----------



## Goanna




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Rieper_
> *87.2?>!!
> 
> 
> What are you guys using, the Arecibo telescope in Puerto Rico? TWC HD channels are 701-725.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I think they are connecting the cable line direct to their HDTV's ATSC tuner, without using a cable box.


I have an HD monitor, not an HDTV, so I cant do that. I dont quite know what they are talking about with the 87.1 or 87.2 either. I guess thats how an ATSC tuner receives its channels?


For someone with an HD monitor, is it worth it to get a set top ATSC tuner? I see walmart even sells them now, for around $200.00. If I got one of those, I could hook it up to my cable feed and receive the HDTV channels without using my cable box?


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Rieper_
> *87.2?>!!
> 
> 
> What are you guys using, the Arecibo telescope in Puerto Rico? TWC HD channels are 701-725.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Since I have a built-in tuner, if I split the cable and send a line directly to the TV I can pick up all of the non-scrambled analog AND digital channels.


For example 1.2 is the HD feed of CBS, 1.4 is NBC, and so on. Oddly, I can map 1.9 which is the HD of Channel 9, but it is always SD and not yet mapped on the cable box.


The nice thing about it is that changing channels is fast, and it allows me to really do 3 things at once - record 2 shows on the 8000 (hopefully 8300 by this afternoon) and watch a 3rd non-scrambled channel through the TV.


----------



## patrickpiteo




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by svolman_
> *I swapped the box in brooklyn: took one HD & one SD. The rep looked pissed and told me not to "tell my friends".
> 
> 
> I think going the trouble ticket route is smart, as she claimed TW does not want to swap "working" boxes.*



Went to the Queens Center yesterday and swapped my last 8000SD for a 8300SD. I had done 1 HD & 1 SD last week. No problems both times. They did not even say anything, but I did go home and told all my friends..


----------



## pdroth

Finally got my 8300 today at Queens Center. No questions asked except "You want the 8300, right?" Yes please.


I'm using HDMI-HDMI connection and the PQ is superb. Channel change speed is much improved as well. But the big thing for me is the new search function - what a big improvement!


One question though - I thought the 8300 had a Passthrough feature if you are using HDMI? Is this only on SARA models?


----------



## Sickman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by John Mason_
> *While my 8300HD now seems to match the wow factor of the RCN converter, the differing cable systems complicates comparisons. Mentioned in another post today a hope that next week's HDNet patterns might generate some comparisons. -- John*



So, what's the eta for your measurements? I stuck with the pio box all through everybody's 8000HD trials and tribulations because I was more concerned with pq than DVR. I'd be keen to see what you come up with and how it compares not only to the 8000HD but to the pioneer as well. Your efforts are most appreciated.


----------



## LisaM

I agree with Sickman. I am eagerly awaiting your measurements. While I love the functionality of the HD dvr, I believe that my Pioneer 3510 had overall better PQ than does my 8300. Curious to see if your findings confirm this.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pdroth_
> *
> 
> One question though - I thought the 8300 had a Passthrough feature if you are using HDMI? Is this only on SARA models?*



Yes.


----------



## Sickman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LisaM_
> *I agree with Sickman. I am eagerly awaiting your measurements. While I love the functionality of the HD dvr, I believe that my Pioneer 3510 had overall better PQ than does my 8300. Curious to see if your findings confirm this.*



How big a gap do you perceive between the Pioneer 3510 PQ and the 8300?


----------



## John Mason

Hope there wasn't a misunderstanding about these tests. While I plan on checking my 8300HD, my post and sublink just above suggested others with Pioneer and 8300HDs converters make measurements, too. Don't have a Pioneer myself. With a Pioneer or any non-DVR converter you've got the last 4 minutes of HDNet's Tuesday* 6 am ET 10-minute patterns to scan the numbered central vertical wedges, figure where B&W lines just merge together, multiply that number by 100, then multiply that by 1.78 to determine the full 16:9 horizontal resolution. WIth my former 8000HD, this was 5 X 100 X1.78 = only 890 lines. It's 1290 lines with the 8300HD. With my former RCN Cable 6208 DVR it was 1335 lines. (Here's an image of the HDNet resolution-wedge pattern, which runs in minutes 6--10 of the patterns. -- John

EDIT: *Update: On 7/7/07 it was Saturdays at 6:30 am ET; check schedule at HD.Net using 'test' as a title search word.


----------



## almazza

I picked up mine at the Queens Center mall today.


I am using the component out to connect to a RPTV and the picture quality definately seems better then the 8000 for both HD and SD content. Even if it's slight it's definately worth it for the better overall operation of the 8300. Switching between HD and SD no longer stutters and takes 10 seconds. I just picked up a HDMI -> DVI conterter so that I can use the DVI input on my TV. Only reason I am doing this is becase my TV lets me calibrate the DVI input differently then the component input.


Also, while I was picking up the box today, the guy that helped me tried to get me to sign up for Starz. I asked him if they were going to add Starz HD. He said yes, within the next week or so. I am guessing that was a complete lie, and he was just trying to sell me on the channels.


Regards,


Adam


----------



## twcinsider

It's still on 87.2 but encrypted. Do not be surprised if in the near future Discovery HD will be encrypted as well and both channels moving to HDXtra




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pdroth_
> *It's gone for me as well. I still have Discovery HD on 87.1 though. Maybe TWC got around to scrambling the channel. If you find it somewhere else, please post it. Or - if you find anything else that's good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I almost always watch Disc HD using my tv tuner since I don't have to use the 8000HD. If anyone out there has a built in ATSC tuner I recommend using it - the PQ is exceptional.*


----------



## anthonymoody

Another nugget from the insider. Thanks for the info though it's bad news as I take it. Hey insider, you guys working on a fix for the 5.1/HDMI problem?


Phil, Manatus, et al,

Thanks for the info re: the menu structure, default output resolutions, etc. I'll take the plunge and see what happens.


Thanks,

TM


----------



## LisaM

Sickman, on the Pioneer 3510, DiscoveryHD looked absolutely gorgeous. It really had the "wow" effect - crystal clear and smooth as glass. On the 8300, I see some video noise in the background even from 8 feet away, which is distracting to me. Furthermore, with the 3510, the most minute facial features were noticible. I don't see the same acuity with the 8300.


(Caveat: I know that these are not technical terms and that this is not based on anything scientific but only on my eyesight and recollection of the 3510.)


----------



## kwokpot




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LisaM_
> *Sickman, on the Pioneer 3510, DiscoveryHD looked absolutely gorgeous. It really had the "wow" effect - crystal clear and smooth as glass. On the 8300, I see some video noise in the background even from 8 feet away, which is distracting to me. Furthermore, with the 3510, the most minute facial features were noticible. I don't see the same acuity with the 8300.
> 
> 
> (Caveat: I know that these are not technical terms and that this is not based on anything scientific but only on my eyesight and recollection of the 3510.)*



As a previous owner of a Pio3510 for over 1 yr, I seem to be in the minority opinion that my new 8300HD via HDMV>DVI has BETTER PQ than my old PIO box (also used DVI). I have a Samsung HLN Series 43" DLP, and over the last several days, I am getting that WOW factor even more than with my old Pio box.


----------



## NoSoapRadio

Just picked up my new 8300HD in Brooklyn this weekend (thanks for the heads up), and I have a question.


Is there a way to stretch the guide across the screen when I press the "GUIDE" button? I have a new plasma, and I'm a bit paranoid about burn-in, and it seems I use the guide an awful lot.


I'm connected HDMI>HDMI.


Thanks,

Nosoapradio


----------



## csundbom




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LisaM_
> *Sickman, on the Pioneer 3510, DiscoveryHD looked absolutely gorgeous. It really had the "wow" effect - crystal clear and smooth as glass. On the 8300, I see some video noise in the background even from 8 feet away, which is distracting to me. Furthermore, with the 3510, the most minute facial features were noticeable. I don't see the same acuity with the 8300.
> 
> 
> (Caveat: I know that these are not technical terms and that this is not based on anything scientific but only on my eyesight and recollection of the 3510.)*



I'm seeing this as well, being a former Pioneer 3510 user. However, I'm not really sure what it means. There are two explanations I can think of:


1. The 3510 "smeared out" the video noise through some kind of noise reduction, and the 8300HD is giving us the un-adultered picture.


2. The 8300HD is adding extra noise to the signal before passing it on to the television (re-sampling?).


The perceived PQ could also depend of display technology, for example 8-bit plasmas would have a bigger problem with the 8300HD and the extra noise. A display with noise reduction functionality may be able to deliver a smoother image (not necessary more correct, though).


I'm looking forward to the test pattern on Tuesday to see what that tells us.


If someone has a set with a HD tuner (that can pick up cable channels), it would be interesting to get a comparison between what the 8300HD sends out and what a native tuner would. That should be able to determine what we are dealing with.


----------



## Goanna

Does anyone with a regular explorer 8000 SD have the output to VCR feature? Apparently, we have the latest versions of Passport Echo there is in NYC, but we still dont have the OUtput to VCR feature.


Even though my 8000SD has been working good the past few months, I might consider getting the 8300SD just to get that feature. It really annoys me that alot of the features of these boxes are disabled by TWC.


Also, whats the deal with the web browsing capabilities of these boxes? According to SA, they have Web Browsing capability, and it also says that the front USB ports are for USB keyboards, but I have never heard of anyone who has web browsing on an explorer set top, or any cable STB for that matter. Is that just a rumor, or is it a feature SA hasnt quite ironed all the bugs out of yet?


Lastly, if anyone on Staten Island has any updates on 8300 availability, please post here. Thanks!


----------



## LisaM

Carl: I wonder if it is box dependent. A few people earlier in the thread mentioned a "haze" effect. Perhaps it is as simple as a few bad boxes?


----------



## margoba

I'm pretty sure that the ouptut to VCR feature is only available on SARA based systems. I've had an 8000SD, 8000HD, and 8300HD (all with Passport) and none of these seem to have this feature. You can use PIP to output to the VCR, but that's a poor tool at best since it has an inactivity timer of 20-30 minutes.


Also, I don't think TWCNY is disabling any features. It's just that the Passport developers and the SARA developers have chosen slightly different feature sets to implement. Based on discussions in other forums, I'm quite happy that we in the TWCNYC area have Passport as it seems to include a better (for me) feature set than SARA.


-barry



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Goanna_
> *Does anyone with a regular explorer 8000 SD have the output to VCR feature? Apparently, we have the latest versions of Passport Echo there is in NYC, but we still dont have the OUtput to VCR feature.
> 
> 
> Even though my 8000SD has been working good the past few months, I might consider getting the 8300SD just to get that feature. It really annoys me that alot of the features of these boxes are disabled by TWC.
> 
> *


----------



## Goanna




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by margoba_
> *I'm pretty sure that the ouptut to VCR feature is only available on SARA based systems. I've had an 8000SD, 8000HD, and 8300HD (all with Passport) and none of these seem to have this feature. You can use PIP to output to the VCR, but that's a poor tool at best since it has an inactivity timer of 20-30 minutes.
> 
> 
> Also, I don't think TWCNY is disabling any features. It's just that the Passport developers and the SARA developers have chosen slightly different feature sets to implement. Based on discussions in other forums, I'm quite happy that we in the TWCNYC area have Passport as it seems to include a better (for me) feature set than SARA.
> 
> 
> -barry*



I thought the 8300HD with passport DOES have the output to VCR feature?


Also, They do change some features. For instance, the version of passport we have running should have activated the DVI port on the 8000HD, but in NYC time warner is not activating the DVI. Meanwhile, other states have had working DVI for months.


----------



## ljaygould




> Quote:
> *I thought the 8300HD with passport DOES have the output to VCR feature?
> 
> Also, They do change some features. For instance, the version of passport we have running should have activated the DVI port on the 8000HD, but in NYC time warner is not activating the DVI. Meanwhile, other states have had working DVI for months.*



The 8300HD will output constantly through the VCR OUT and S-VIDEO OUT ports the video signal, and audio through RCA jacks. It does not, however, have a feature that says "Record to VCR" that will eliminate any possible interference from the operating system (such as a band at the bottom indicating a new program recording, etc). I remember TiVo's Record to VCR that would give tiny, unobtrusive warnings onscreen if you tried to do something to disturb the VCR recording (but you couldn't, say, view a different program while outputting to VCR).


I'm not sure what the SARA "Record to VCR" does (having Passport, myself). What people would like to ASSUME is that it outputs the desired recording to the RCA/S-Video jacks and leaves the main (component or HDMI) display alone so you can watch a different program yet (and, presumably, record up to 2 additional programs simultaneously). It is my suspicion that this is not happening with ANY gear known to us at this time; thus, the 8300/8300HD has the functionality of "Record to VCR" with only minor possible glitches in the process.


As to the DVI port, I am not aware of ANYONE in the country (and I belong to a group that hears from all over the US and Canada on 8000/8300 issues) that has a working DVI port on an 8000/8000HD. Perhaps someone will find me wrong on that issue but I don't think so. Anyway, I hope this helps.


Having had an 8300HD since Monday afternoon, I can say that it is MILES ahead of the 8000; I think I can remember 1 or 2 pixellation incidents and NO audio dropouts. I just bought a DVD-R (Saturday) because finally I have a box I can trust to make a decent record, through the S-Video port, of items I want to archive. Advice: Don't bother with an expensive DVD-R - I got a Panasonic for less than $225; with the DVR you're wasting your money if you buy one with a built-in HD (unless you have a videocam or some other need for same...)


Jay Gould


----------



## Goanna

I am pretty sure I have read here on avsforum that people have received an update which activated the DVI port. I think it was TWC texas that first did it. Maybe I am wrong though, or maybe if I am not, they might be using SARA and not Passport.


----------



## John Mason

Interesting to hear more about 8300HD versus Pioneer 3510HD quality from users of both. Especially mention of "image haze." I turned in my SA3100HD last week, notorious for its contrast- and resolution-spoiling faint white haze, after getting a 8300HD that lets me switch between SD and HD without walking to the converter. But if the 3510 is significantly 'crisper' than the 8300HD I'd considering renting the 3510 just for its HD fidelity and use the 8300HD mostly for its DVR feature.


Again, if anyone with a 3510 can tune in HDNet at 8 am Tuesday, as detailed here (with a test pattern image), you can measure the maximum horizontal resolution. With my former SA3100HD, this was about 1290 lines, compared to only 890 lines with my former fuzzy-image 8000HD, but 1335 lines with my DCT6208 DVR from RCN Cable. It would help, with any readings posts, to mention an estimate (or fixed-pixel limit) of the display used. It would be super to hear from someone with one of the 1080p fixed-pixel displays, which easily resolves maximum 1920X1080 test patten details, because that would establish the maximum resolution TWC/HDNet is delivering. Capturing the 10-minute HDNet patterns on disc/tape is best, of course, because you can freeze frame images instead of being rushed while using them. -- John


----------



## bondtrader

Re. an earlier question on whether HDMI-HDMI on Aquos GDxx series -- which is 5.1 capable -- keeps 5.1 enabled, the answer, based on my experience, is NO.


Given this, I've taken this thread's advice and connected the TV using a HDMI-DVI cable, then taken optical out from 8300 into my receiver. This appears to be the only viable option -- other than the component picture route.


----------



## illdefined

damn. thanks bondtrader.

does anyone have an HDMI receiver? whats the point of HDMI anyway if it can't talk to 5.1 enabled hardware?


----------



## joshsaul

I know we're waiting for the test image tomorrow to get a better scientific answer to this, but I can clearly see a lower PQ on the new 8300. Right now I have a Pioneer, an 8000 and an 8300 (using everything but the 8300 on SD right now).


While the 8300 does seem to be an improvement over the 8000, there is a haze on most of the broadcasts as well as snow in large white images. It is a bit disappointing as the Pioneer had the best image thus far. To the trained eye, it is night and day between the Pioneer and 8300.


Unfortunately, the Pioneer seems to shut off by itself all the time, so it rendered my Tivo useless and now I am stuck using the 8300 for DVR functions.


----------



## Sickman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by joshsaul_
> *While the 8300 does seem to be an improvement over the 8000, there is a haze on most of the broadcasts as well as snow in large white images. It is a bit disappointing as the Pioneer had the best image thus far. To the trained eye, it is night and day between the Pioneer and 8300.
> *



That seems like the consensus (with Kwokpot dissenting), but is very disconcerting. I definitely value PQ over DVR ability, but DVR is nice. I don't know what to do.


----------



## LisaM

I don't either...one solution may be to have the 3510 on one input for main viewing and the 8300 on a second input just for the dvr capabilities. However, that will mean an additional box charge each month, which I am not thrilled about.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Sickman_
> *That seems like the consensus (with Kwokpot dissenting), but is very disconcerting. I definitely value PQ over DVR ability, but DVR is nice. I don't know what to do.*



I guess the good ol saying - "ignorance is bliss" does not necessarily apply here. For those of you who skipped the 8000HD and went straight from the Pioneer 3510 to the 8300 it seems like you are disappointed with PQ. Having "suffered" with the PQ and numerous flaws of the 8000HD (I waited on line for 2 hours the day it came out mind you), the 8300HD is a vast improvement. To me the PQ is great. Better than my 8000HD by a long shot and I would say as good or better than my 3250HD (which was connected via DVI). I used to have the 3510 but the random shutdowns, guide crashes and other issues led me to return it for the 3250. It's been a while so I can't remember what the PQ was like on that box. Add in the DVR features and I'm a happy camper. With my 3510, I rarely watched HD anyway since I was never home to see the shows I like to watch. I used to watch Discovery HD a lot and that's about it (didn't have the HD Tier then).


Everything is relative I guess. I love the 8300 - have literally had maybe three or four audio stutters (no clipping like the 8000HD did all the time), no video dropouts and no reboots in almost 2 weeks of use.


----------



## dacaplan

When did 2 channel become a dirty word?


Just got my HDMI cable today, we'll have to give it a test tonight.


Dave


----------



## Sickman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LisaM_
> *I don't either...one solution may be to have the 3510 on one input for main viewing and the 8300 on a second input just for the dvr capabilities. However, that will mean an additional box charge each month, which I am not thrilled about.*



That's what I do now with the Pioneer HD box and the SD DVR. My intent _was_ to get the 8300 and use the money I saved on the second box to order the HD Tier.


----------



## SRFast

I am wondering if the output from the 8300's "Cable Out" is decoded. If I connected the 8300 to a TV with a built in ATSC tuner, what would happen?


Just curious....JL


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by EricScott_
> *I guess the good ol saying - "ignorance is bliss" does not necessarily apply here. For those of you who skipped the 8000HD and went straight from the Pioneer 3510 to the 8300 it seems like you are disappointed with PQ. Having "suffered" with the PQ and numerous flaws of the 8000HD (I waited on line for 2 hours the day it came out mind you), the 8300HD is a vast improvement. To me the PQ is great. Better than my 8000HD by a long shot and I would say as good or better than my 3250HD (which was connected via DVI). I used to have the 3510 but the random shutdowns, guide crashes and other issues led me to return it for the 3250. It's been a while so I can't remember what the PQ was like on that box. Add in the DVR features and I'm a happy camper. With my 3510, I rarely watched HD anyway since I was never home to see the shows I like to watch. I used to watch Discovery HD a lot and that's about it (didn't have the HD Tier then).
> 
> 
> Everything is relative I guess. I love the 8300 - have literally had maybe three or four audio stutters (no clipping like the 8000HD did all the time), no video dropouts and no reboots in almost 2 weeks of use.*




I agree with Eric but in my case, I think ignorance is bliss.


I still have the pio box. I'll never get rid of it. It always was my favorite for HD PQ-- until the 8300 came out. Now with the 8300, in my view, it gives me back the wow factor. Currently, I have the pio box hooked up to a SD TV. I see no reason to have a SD box. Same charge as a HD box. I think of it as an emergency HD back up, more so when I had the 8000. Also, sometimes when I'm in the room with that SDTV, I can still peruse the HD channels.


I refuse to do a side by side test of the two regarding the PQ. First, I don't have the time, second, I'm pretty confident from my visual recollection that the 8300 is as good if not better than the pio. If I do a test and I'm wrong, I'll be more upset than Lisa is now. Ignorance is a good thing, sometimes. But I really do believe that this 8300 has the best PQfor HD and SD.


This might seem elementary but if I had doubts regarding the PQ on my 8300, I'd re check all the connections. Do the tighten up. Eliminate or replace any splitters. Check the actual cable for any breaks. Lastly, I'd schedule a service call to verify proper incoming signal and strength. If this does not help, I'd swap it out. Hopefully this will put the wow back into your sights.


----------



## LisaM

Larry: I have a service call scheduled for tomorrow. I asked TWC to have the tech bring another 8300 box (I know - faint chance) to see if perhaps my issue is box-dependent. I will definitely report back. I have my fingers crossed that the second 8300 will be better than the one I currently have.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LL3HD_
> *
> 
> I still have the pio box. I'll never get rid of it. It always was my favorite for HD PQ-- until the 8300 came out. Now with the 8300, in my view, it gives me back the wow factor. Currently, I have the pio box hooked up to a SD TV. I see no reason to have a SD box. Same charge as a HD box. I think of it as an emergency HD back up, more so when I had the 8000. Also, sometimes when I'm in the room with that SDTV, I can still peruse the HD channels.
> 
> *



I used the same strategy until I got the 8300 as well. I had a 3250HD in the bedroom (connected to an regular TV), a 2nd 3250HD in the living room and an 8000HD in the living room (previously a 8000SD b/c I need a DVR). When the 8000HD came out, I unhooked the 3250 in the bedroom, swapped it for the 8000HD and temporarily moved the 8000SD into the bedroom. My hope was to eliminate the two boxes in the living room - save some money and not have to deal w/ annoying IR conflicts. Of course the 8000HD did not allow me to do that (the PQ was disappointing and the box was very unstable) so I ultimately brought my 8000SD back and got another 3250HD (back to more or less my original setup with an 8000HD in place of the 8000SD).


When the 8300HD came out two weeks ago I went through the exact same process. Except this time, after 3 days of playing around with the 8300, I was pleased with the box's stability and PQ enough to return my 8000HD (for nothing) and move my 3250 from the living room into the bedroom. Now I have 2 boxes for 2 rooms like a normal person










To each his own. DVR functionality is extremely important to me. I will always have an HD DVR. The reality is that 90% of what I watch is timeshifted HD - HD that I wouldn't be able to watch if I had to make sure I was on my couch at 8pm every night of the week. The real question for me is whether I will spend the extra $10 a month for a backup HD box to have "improved" PQ. Currently with the 8300HD I don't feel that I have to. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## illdefined




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dacaplan_
> *When did 2 channel become a dirty word?
> 
> 
> Just got my HDMI cable today, we'll have to give it a test tonight.
> 
> 
> Dave*



since i paid for this receiver and 5 speakers! please give it a try and let us know.


----------



## kwokpot




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Sickman_
> *That seems like the consensus (with Kwokpot dissenting), but is very disconcerting. I definitely value PQ over DVR ability, but DVR is nice. I don't know what to do.*



I'm sorry that others seem to have lower PQ with the 8300; fortunately, I am not seeing any video noise in the picture.


In fact, I am EXTREMELY PLEASED/no, AMAZED with the HD recording quality of last nights Grammy Awards. I had seen about half of the show live, and when it was finished, I watched portions of the first half, especically the opening acts. The recording was indistinguishable from the live broadcast.


I know the dreaded 'haze' all to well. A llittle over a yr ago, when I bought my Sammy DLP, I switched from RCN to TWC.


In my bedroom, where I have a Sony 27" Trinitron CRT, the haze was immediately apparent. A SA Explorer 2000 is connected to that set. I was very pleased with RCN at the time, but at that point, our building had not been upgraded with fiber for HD service (which RCN has now upgraded), so we had no choice but to switch to TWC.


Anyway, I seem to have some contrarian opinions with some of the other posters here; when the Pio 3250 had finally activated the DVI port early last yr, I thought the PQ via DVI was better than via Component; the poster 'Manatus' had thought otherwise, even with a similar display. So it seems par for the course my opinions are not always consistent with others.


I also just switched out a HDMI>DVI Adapter from a $30 one from Monster Cables to an under $10 one from an online store. I am looking VERY hard, but cannot see any differrrence in the PQ, so the Monster Adapter is going back to Best Buy! ( I also bought a HDMI>DVI cable from the same online retailer at a great price!)


----------



## timewaster

I went from a Pio 3510 to the 8000HD and recently to the 8300HD.

Its been a while since I've seen the 3510, but I am very happy with the PQ of the 8300HD.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by kwokpot_
> *
> 
> Anyway, I seem to have some contrarian opinions with some of the other posters here; when the Pio 3250 had finally activated the DVI port early last yr, I thought the PQ via DVI was better than via Component; the poster 'Manatus' had thought otherwise, even with a similar display. So it seems par for the course my opinions are not always consistent with others.
> 
> *



Not to speak for Manatus but I believe he later discovered that he had a problem with the DVI input on his DLP, which degraded PQ - so maybe you are not a contrarian


----------



## shyguy3763

Just wondering...any news on availability of the HD8300 on Staten Island?

::crossing fingers::


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by EricScott_
> *Not to speak for Manatus but I believe he later discovered that he had a problem with the DVI input on his DLP, which degraded PQ - so maybe you are not a contrarian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I'm glad to speak for myself. After I found that the Pioneer 3510 delivered much worse PQ via DVI than component with my Samsung DLP, I had the display ISF-calibrated. The calibrator found that the Sammy's DVI light output was 75% less than it was through its component inputs. After that discovery, just before the warranty expired, Samsung replaced the display's entire "light engine." If there was any improvement, though, it was marginal.


I don't think that my visual memory of the great PQ that I experienced with the Pio box before last August (when I switched to the SA8000HD) is reliable enough to permit any valid comparisons with that of the SA8300HD. I do know that I am delighted with the quality of this newest box and its output. I'm viewing it via component, after finding that, as I expected with my display, HDMI --> DVI produces an inferior (washed-out) picture.


But, hey, I skipped last year's appointment with my eye doc and can barely see my toes at this point. My cat, though, loves lying atop the 8300 -- it's warm but not too hot.


----------



## pciav




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Manatus_
> *...I'm viewing it via component, after finding that, as I expected with my display, HDMI --> DVI produces an inferior (washed-out) picture.
> *



I suspect the reason for this is a mismatch of black level. I would like official confirmation of this from SA, Pioneer etc., but when using the DVI out on these boxes I believe they are outputting PC Levels 0-255 for black instead of Video Levels 16-234. Carl, care to confirm this since you are a Calibrator?


To make a long story short, I've been through an ISF calibration in the last month and since then have had some problems. I have a Lumagen Vision Pro HDP Video Processor and a NEC 61XM2/S 61" Plasma. After completing the calibration assuming video levels as the output for the cable box, it showed extreme noise and posturization. At the suggestion of Lumagen's tech support, they suggested I change the input level on the processor to PC level in lieu of video level and most of the problems were solved. I have the calibrator scheduled for a re-visit the end of this week to go over everything and confirm the PC level settings and make the necessary adjustments. I will comment after this is completed.


If you have the ability to change the setting for your DVI input between PC and Video Levels (ie. STB Vs PC, Normal Vs. Enhanced, Whatever it may be labeled) give it a try and see if the washed out picture improves. You will notice and immediate improvment in blacks from washed out gray to black and you will have to re-calibrate.


As far as the 3510 Vs. the 8300, for me the jury is still out as I am waiting for the calibration adjustment as right now component out is slightly better than HDMI/DVI. Pure speculation, but to me, there is something going on with TWC. I think they are compressing the signal as only recently there are a rash of reports of excess noise and artifacts present.


----------



## nbuubu

Had my first 8300 crash tonight. Was watching CSI:Miami recorded on the DVR, when it froze up ... could fast forward, but the show was a jumbled mess. Had to unplug it twice to get it to properly reboot, but once it was back I was able to finish the program. A bit disconcerting.


----------



## csundbom




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pciav_
> *I suspect the reason for this is a mismatch of black level. I would like official confirmation of this from SA, Pioneer etc., but when using the DVI out on these boxes I believe they are outputting PC Levels 0-255 for black instead of Video Levels 16-234. Carl, care to confirm this since you are a Calibrator?
> 
> 
> To make a long story short, I've been through an ISF calibration in the last month and since then have had some problems. I have a Lumagen Vision Pro HDP Video Processor and a NEC 61XM2/S 61" Plasma. After completing the calibration assuming video levels as the output for the cable box, it showed extreme noise and posturization. At the suggestion of Lumagen's tech support, they suggested I change the input level on the processor to PC level in lieu of video level and most of the problems were solved. I have the calibrator scheduled for a re-visit the end of this week to go over everything and confirm the PC level settings and make the necessary adjustments. I will comment after this is completed.
> 
> 
> If you have the ability to change the setting for your DVI input between PC and Video Levels (ie. STB Vs PC, Normal Vs. Enhanced, Whatever it may be labeled) give it a try and see if the washed out picture improves. You will notice and immediate improvment in blacks from washed out gray to black and you will have to re-calibrate.
> 
> 
> As far as the 3510 Vs. the 8300, for me the jury is still out as I am waiting for the calibration adjustment as right now component out is slightly better than HDMI/DVI. Pure speculation, but to me, there is something going on with TWC. I think they are compressing the signal as only recently there are a rash of reports of excess noise and artifacts present.*



Black level mismatch is why we have brightness controls on our television sets!


I had to set black level (brightness) very differently between my DVD player and the 8300HD, both connected via DVI, to achieve an accurate picture for both sources.


The two normal used references for black are 0 IRE (some DVD players and computers) and 7.5 IRE (NTSC) corresponding to 0 and 16 decimal on a 8-bit scale.


I haven't had a chance to scope out the signal on the 8300HD yet to determine what is uses, but I had to set brightness a lot lower than I expected to get good blacks.


The only way to do this right is to use test patterns coming out of the actual source device. I used the INHD contrast pattern. This is the one with 0-10-20-30-etc-100% circles. I set brightness to eliminate all noise in the 0% part (making it truly black), still seeing all the other circles clearly from 10% to 100%. This way I achieved zero problems with haze and the picture was not washed out.


I still see crawling dots in brighter parts, but that's not a level problem. Overall, I'm very pleased with the picture of the 8300HD after living with the 8000HD for too long.


Am I a sick person if I'm looking forward to the HDnet resolution wedges tomorrow morning instead of mid-east peace?


----------



## csundbom




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by csundbom_
> *Black level mismatch is why we have brightness controls on our television sets!
> 
> 
> I had to set black level (brightness) very differently between my DVD player and the 8300HD, both connected via DVI, to achieve an accurate picture for both sources.
> 
> 
> The two normal used references for black are 0 IRE (some DVD players and computers) and 7.5 IRE (NTSC) corresponding to 0 and 16 decimal on a 8-bit scale.
> 
> 
> I haven't had a chance to scope out the signal on the 8300HD yet to determine what is uses, but I had to set brightness a lot lower than I expected to get good blacks.
> 
> 
> The only way to do this right is to use test patterns coming out of the actual source device. I used the INHD contrast pattern. This is the one with 0-10-20-30-etc-100% circles. I set brightness to eliminate all noise in the 0% part (making it truly black), still seeing all the other circles clearly from 10% to 100%. This way I achieved zero problems with haze and the picture was not washed out.
> 
> 
> I still see crawling dots in brighter parts, but that's not a level problem. Overall, I'm very pleased with the picture of the 8300HD after living with the 8000HD for too long.
> 
> 
> Am I a sick person if I'm looking forward to the HDnet resolution wedges tomorrow morning instead of mid-east peace? *



I'm seeing merging of the lines at the 7.2 mark, which would give a horizontal resolution of 1280 lines. This hold true for both HDMI and Component inputs with 0% overscan. Please keep in mind that my set only has 1366 horizontal pixels, so this number may be display-limited instead of box-limited.


John, correct me if I didn't do this right.


----------



## John Mason

Measured about 1290 lines of horizontal resolution from my SA8300HD with today's HDNet test-pattern resolution wedges. That's the same reading obtained with my former SA3100HD, but much better than my former SA8000HD (a fuzzy 890 lines). And I get about 1335 lines with a DCT6208 recording from RCN Cable. It's a judgment call determining when the grayish/black area of converging B&W lines is no longer resolvable. Suspect some with fixed-pixel displays, or grapics-grade projectors, can resolve more than my 9"-CRT RPTV (Philips 64PH9905), which needs optics cleaning and probably beam focusing. Still, HDNet's promotional lead-ins to today's test patterns, like Maxa's Smart Travels, look remarkably crisp and clear. My year-2000 set doesn't have HDMI/DVI. Read in another thread that CableCards, which bypass converters with newer displays, can sometimes match HDMI/DVI resolution improvements. -- John


EDIT: "I'm seeing merging of the lines at the 7.2 mark, which would give a horizontal resolution of 1280 lines. This hold true for both HDMI and Component inputs with 0% overscan. Please keep in mind that my set only has 1366 horizontal pixels, so this number may be display-limited instead of box-limited.


John, correct me if I didn't do this right."


I'd say that's a resolution match: 1290 lines here.


----------



## pciav




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by csundbom_
> *Black level mismatch is why we have brightness controls on our television sets!*



Carl, agreed however; if a STB box is outputting PC Levels of 0-255 and the Display is expecting Video Levels of 16-235 and there is no adjustment in either device to match levels, the way I understand it, there is no way to fully compensate as you are not re-mapping the levels, merely compromising either crushing blacks or whites. I found this thread useful in trying to understand this Go to Guide 



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by csundbom_
> *I had to set black level (brightness) very differently between my DVD player and the 8300HD, both connected via DVI, to achieve an accurate picture for both sources.
> 
> 
> The two normal used references for black are 0 IRE (some DVD players and computers) and 7.5 IRE (NTSC) corresponding to 0 and 16 decimal on an 8-bit scale.
> 
> 
> I haven't had a chance to scope out the signal on the 8300HD yet to determine what is uses, but I had the set brightness a lot lower than I expected to get good blacks.*



My experience is similar to yours regarding the STB and the DVD Player. The black levels differ significantly. The link above clears up some of the confusion related to 0 & 7.5 IRE and their relationship to Digital Values. Can you expand on anything here that may help us understand this better?



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by csundbom_
> *The only way to do this right is to use test patterns coming out of the actual source device. I used the INHD contrast pattern. This is the one with 0-10-20-30-etc-100% circles. I set brightness to eliminate all noise in the 0% part (making it truly black), still seeing all the other circles clearly from 10% to 100%. This way I achieved zero problems with haze and the picture was not washed out.
> 
> 
> I still see crawling dots in brighter parts, but that's not a level problem. Overall, I'm very pleased with the picture of the 8300HD after living with the 8000HD for too long.*



The Circular Contrast Pattern showing gray level steps from 00 to 100 seems to work OK however; I noticed that the previous pattern for setting black level which is the 4 circles seems flawed as setting the level according to their recommended instructions of raising brightness until the outer (4th) ring is just visible sets the black level way too low. Using the contrast pattern with all 10 steps visible produces much better results.


The crawling dots, posturization, mosquito noise, mpeg artifacts many have reported seeing as of late I still believe is a result of higher compression ratios to the signal. It is not present in all broadcasts or channels. For instance the Grammy's telecast the other night was completely noise free. Without a way to measure bit rates and/or actual resolution, it remains just a guess.


Carl, thanks for the input. It is nice to have someone who is exposed to a wide range of displays and signal sources offering up some explanations. I am very interested if you actually do scope the 8300 and determine exactly what levels it is outputting.


----------



## EricScott

Phil,


Am I understanding you correctly that you believe that the 8300's HDMI output is passing PC RGB (0-255)? Or were you referring to your old Pioneer over DVI?


A few things that seem strange about this as it relates to the 8300:


1) If it has an HDMI out, then by defintion, doesn't it have to pass Video RGB (16-235)? I thought HDMI was designed to video spec and always passed Video RGB? DVI on the other hand (depending on the device) could force you to only pass PC RGB, which could cause problems if your display expects Video RGB.


2) When I run the InHD test patterns, I agree that using the first pattern with the 4 circles results in a very low setting for Brightness but the fact that you can see the outermost circle means that the the 8300 passes BTB doesn't it? If it passes BTB then it must be Video RGB.


3) I took a quick look at the HDNet pattern this morning and if you turn up your brightness enough and look at the black boxes at the bottom, the box all the way on the right shows a "9" inside - this means the 8300 passes BTB I believe.


So I would be pretty surprised if the 8300 is passing PC RGB instead of Video. That being said, I think the InHD test pattern may be flawed as I ended up setting my Brightness and Contrast dramatically lower than for any other source (digital or analog) to my display. Part of this may be the box but I plan to recalibrate with HDNet later and see what the results would be. It's too bad b/c I like the format of the InHD tests better than the HDNet tests.


Anyone else have any thoughts/comments?


Eric


----------



## pciav




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by EricScott_
> *Phil,
> 
> 
> Am I understanding you correctly that you believe that the 8300's HDMI output is passing PC RGB (0-255)? Or were you referring to your old Pioneer over DVI?*



Eric, That is exactly what I am saying and seem to be able to confirm via the input level selection on my Lumagen VisionPro HDP Video Processor. When using Video Level as the input source black is gray and washed out. When using PC Level input, the blacks are black and all steps of a gray ramp test are visible from 0 to 100.


The link I provided above to the Go to Guide will explain the rest of your questions a lot better than I can. I can only scratch the surface as I understand what I am reading and the concepts, but lack the technical expertise to fully convey it. The introduction of the Video Processor into my system and the new level of flexibility and adjustment I am able to achieve has introduced a whole new level of items that I need to understand more fully than I did in the past and I am learning a lot and that is why I deferred to Carl for some input as he is ISF certified.


DVI is Digital RGB but can be YCbCr also according to spec, but according to everything I have read, that never happens. HDMI is capable of both Digital RGB and YCbCr and depending on how the equipment is designed is dependent on how it works. What the 8300 puts out when going HDMI to HDMI is not known at this time. It could be RGB or YCbCr.


----------



## John Mason

Didn't try adjusting my set with the INHD test patterns, but they looked "off" during recording, suggesting a need for considerable adjustment. Tried the same thing as Eric this morning, adjusting brightness/contrast while HDNet's initial pluge pattern was recording. It also required too much tweaking to make the higher-numbered pluge blocks legible for numbers. Perhaps it's considered wrong by those into calibrating strictly from patterns, but I prefer to set my controls to the most 'natural' images in 1080i/480p. That seems to be about 50%, which is just what they were set at ~5 years ago when I first turned my RPTV on. -- John


----------



## Paul Chiu

Quick questions for TWC 3250HD and 8300HD box users.


Is HDCP enabled on these boxes now? Anyone experienced any DVI monitors stopped working with these boxes recently?


Anyone able to record with JVC D-VHS decks HD channels other than HBO-HD (701) and SHO-HD (703) with either 3250HD or 8300HD boxes through firewire outs?


Thanks!


Paul


----------



## kristcnj

Has anyone successfully used Dolby 5.1 with an HDMI-HDMI connection? The reason I ask is that I don't believe I've read a case where it was successful. I believed my TV could process DD but I'm only getting 2ch audio. I wonder if TWC will even look to fix this...


----------



## EricScott

Phil,


Thanks for the link - I will read through that post later when I have a chance.


But the simple fact remains that PC RGB does not pass blacker than black data (you can't go below 0 or above 255), but the test patterns (both InHD and HDNet) suggest that I can see blacker than black (unless I am just not using the test patterns properly). If you can see blacker than black, then you are dealing with Video RGB - I'm pretty sure about this.


I know the HDMI technology can handle both PC and Video RGB as well as YCbCr BUT, AFAIK, *all devices with an HDMI output* are designed to video spec (to output Video RGB or YCbCr; not PC RGB) as HDMI is designed to be a video technology, whereas DVI was originally designed for PCs and later adapted for use with video monitors.


Everything I know about all of these issues I learned from these forums (especially Bob Parisseau's incredibly useful posts). I am by no means an expert and I haven't had a chance to read the post that you linked so please correct me if I am wrong about any of this.


----------



## Sickman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by John Mason_
> *Measured about 1290 lines of horizontal resolution from my SA8300HD with today's HDNet test-pattern resolution wedges. That's the same reading obtained with my former SA3100HD, but much better than my former SA8000HD (a fuzzy 890 lines). And I get about 1335 lines with a DCT6208 recording from RCN Cable.*



Thanks for doing the work for the rest of us. We have 2 readings at 1280/1290. Some related questions:


Does that resolution test alone account for the improvement people see in the 8300 from the 8000?


Does anyone know what resolution the Pioneer box was producing (I don't think I've seen it reported)?


Am I correct that if resolution is the determining factor here, the 8300 is likely to be either equal or damn close to whatever the Pioneer produces?


An affirmative answer to the last question will send me to 23rd St. to swap my Pio for an 8300.


----------



## ljaygould

Reply to two messages immediately above:



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Paul Chiu_
> *Anyone able to record with JVC D-VHS decks HD channels other than HBO-HD (701) and SHO-HD (703) with either 3250HD or 8300HD boxes through firewire outs?*



Question: FIREWIRE OUTS? 8300HD? TWC/NYC? Where'd you get the 8300HD box with these outs? I know SciAtl makes such a box but I've seen NO other indication of TW releasing such an animal on New York's streets...



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by kristcnj_
> *Has anyone successfully used Dolby 5.1 with an HDMI-HDMI connection? The reason I ask is that I don't believe I've read a case where it was successful. I believed my TV could process DD but I'm only getting 2ch audio. I wonder if TWC will even look to fix this...*



I don't believe it's TWC's problem, at least not directly. Passport is still Pioneer's product (although with Pioneer allegedly getting out of the STB business I understand from somewhere that TW is going to take over development of the product, eventually). There are clearly fixes and upgrades needed (for instance, a "Copy to VCR" function for both 8000 and 8300 that will enable the 8000 ports and ensure a "clean" copy without banners appearing or channel changes allowed, and the setup option routine for this DD issue...it must be VERY annoying to have a state-of-the art HDMI-equipped monitor and have us DVI-equipped, i.e. holders of older and/or cheaper equipment, able to access what you can't!!)


The problem with the third-party-provider model where we rent the box and software from TW and only THEY can talk to the SW developer is that we have to trust TW, Pioneer AND, presumably, SciAtl which has to provide Pioneer with the developer "hooks" into the PowerTV O/S to write said routines, to be both competent and caring. I don't know about you, but I get the picture of the three of them pointing fingers at each other leaving us completely out of the loop. The problem with finger-pointing, of course, is a) while they're doing it, nothing is getting done because fixing the problem requires both hands and b) the offenders never seem to realize that three of the fingers on the pointing hands are pointing back squarely at THEMSELVES (yeah, I know it's corny but MAYBE if someone involved reads this it'll help break the pattern).


We - the guys paying the bills for all this, are generally NOT in the loop.


Jay Gould


----------



## kristcnj

Amen my brotha, amen...


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Sickman_
> *Does that resolution test alone account for the improvement people see in the 8300 from the 8000?
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what resolution the Pioneer box was producing (I don't think I've seen it reported)?
> 
> 
> Am I correct that if resolution is the determining factor here, the 8300 is likely to be either equal or damn close to whatever the Pioneer produces?
> *



Not the slightest doubt that it's mostly resolution between the 8300HD and 8000HD.


I'd like to hear from Pioneer users, too, since if it's significantly (nice vague term) better than the 8300HD, I'd probably add a Pioneer for HD viewing and use the 8300HD mostly for DVRing. Whether the 8300HD has a slight 'haze' or other subtle image defects likely requires more time and opinions from others. I may try an A-B comparison for image fogging one of these days using the 8300HD and RCN Cable's DCT6208. With no formal A-B comparisons so far, they seem fairly close, despite the 6208's slightly better resolution (1335 versus 1290). And since they're so close, that might only be something like rate-shaping being used by TWC and not RCN, or slightly more assigned bandwidth from RCN. -- John


----------



## QMAN71

I just stopped in at Richmond Ave. in Staten Island and they still don't have any 8300HDs.


----------



## pciav

Eric,


No need for corrections, I am just reporting what my observations are about my particular equipment so far. That link above contains a lot of information and there are some other links in there related to some info that Stacey Spears and Don Musil observed and posted.


There is nothing evident in the INHD test patterns that indicate there is any below black information encoded there. 00 in the circular pattern represents black not btb as far as I know.


I should know more on this subject after Cliff Plavin, from Progressive Labs, returns on Friday to do the calibration adjustments.


----------



## Goanna




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by QMAN71_
> *I just stopped in at Richmond Ave. in Staten Island and they still don't have any 8300HDs.*



I called them last night before closing, and they told me they did get the regular 8300's in (not HD), so I am guessing the HD's will be coming in real soon.


I will be calling every day until I get a yes







.


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Goanna_
> *I called them last night before closing, and they told me they did get the regular 8300's in (not HD), so I am guessing the HD's will be coming in real soon.
> 
> 
> I will be calling every day until I get a yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .*



Based upon the reports from the rest of the city, we truly are the forgotten borough (at least as Time Warner is concerned).


----------



## evanbo

A CSR at the TWC office in Palisades Park, NJ told me that they now have 8300s in stock.


----------



## Calisto

Is it possible to record Hi Def from any of the Time Warner Hi Def DVR boxes via Firewire ? As I understand it, there is a federal law that requires that all US cable companies provide a Hi Def box with an active firewire output to any customer who requests such, yet, it seems that TWC has no such box. All cable companies were required to comply with this federal law as of April, 2004 ! I tried to search this thread for any info, but this thread is difficult to search due to its length. I called TWC and I plan to explore this further with them, but, I imagine, many of you have already tried. Another question is if Hi Def DVRs with firewire output are not available now, then, does anyone know when they might become available ?


Andy


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Calisto_
> *Is it possible to record Hi Def from any of the Time Warner Hi Def DVR boxes via Firewire ? As I understand it, there is a federal law that requires that all US cable companies provide a Hi Def box with an active firewire output to any customer who requests such, yet, it seems that TWC has no such box. All cable companies were required to comply with this federal law as of April, 2004 ! I tried to search this thread for any info, but this thread is difficult to search due to its length. I called TWC and I plan to explore this further with them, but, I imagine, many of you have already tried. Another question is if Hi Def DVRs with firewire output are not available now, then, does anyone know when they might become available ?
> 
> 
> Andy*



This subject has been discussed earlier in this thread and elsewhere. TWCNYC will provide a SA3250HD STB with a working firewire output to any customer who requests one and can demonstrate a need to have one (such as ownership of a D-VHS recorder).


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pciav_
> *Eric,
> 
> 
> No need for corrections, I am just reporting what my observations are about my particular equipment so far. That link above contains a lot of information and there are some other links in there related to some info that Stacey Spears and Don Musil observed and posted.
> 
> 
> There is nothing evident in the INHD test patterns that indicate there is any below black information encoded there. 00 in the circular pattern represents black not btb as far as I know.
> 
> 
> I should know more on this subject after Cliff Plavin, from Progressive Labs, returns on Friday to do the calibration adjustments.*



Sounds good. Would definitely like to hear what a professional thinks.


I thought in the InHD test pattern - the first one (with the 4 circles, not the one with 10), that the outermost circle is BTB. Maybe it's not.


And for the HDNet pattern, if you can see the "10" in the bottom right black box on the first pattern, I thought that was BTB as well.


Can someone who knows specifics about these test patterns confirm either of the above statements?


----------



## Paul Chiu

This is true for firewire enabled TV sets, but TWC is not making all channels recordable with the firewire enabled D-VHS recorders. Only HBO-HD (701) and SHO-HD (703) are coded to be recorded once with the JVC D-VHS recorders in 1920x1080. All the other HD channels cannot be recorded at all. This is strange, as the networks; CBS, NBC, and ABC should have no issues with having their HD programs recorded "once".


Paul




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Manatus_
> *This subject has been discussed earlier in this thread and elsewhere. TWCNYC will provide a SA3250HD STB with a working firewire output to any customer who requests one and can demonstrate a need to have one (such as ownership of a D-VHS recorder).*


----------



## Calisto

Thanks for the info. I have a DVHS deck too (a JVC) and its a crime that we can only record two channels of Hi Def (HBO & Showtime). Does anyone know of any other Hi Def channels that can be recorded via Firewire besides HBO & Showtime ? I would have thought that Hi Def PBS content could be copied. at least once.


----------



## Paul Chiu

This is an on going issue, running for nearly a year. The simple answer is that only HBO and SHO are sending out the copy once signal, so after we record a 1920x1080 HD movie onto D-VHS, that copy cannot be duplicated, either to another D-VHS or to computer.


The problem is that the other channels are not sending out the copy once signal. When the D-VHS with copy protection reads the non-signal material, it does not know what to make of it and render the copying function inactive.


I have tried calling the TWC people to have them send out the same copy once carrier beep on all the other HD channels, but no one knows how. Unbelievable!


Paul






> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Calisto_
> *Thanks for the info. I have a DVHS deck too (a JVC) and its a crime that we can only record two channels of Hi Def (HBO & Showtime). Does anyone know of any other Hi Def channels that can be recorded via Firewire besides HBO & Showtime ? I would have thought that Hi Def PBS content could be copied. at least once.*


----------



## Calisto

Thanks again for the great info.


Paul, how did you get a firewire outputted DVR ? I just called TWC twice and both times they told me that they were simply not available (only to family and friends of TWC employees as beta testers.) I then asked if I could have a beta tester's box and the rep, simply said, she doesn't think so. Reminds me of the commercial where the customer rep guy says 'no' to every request. I even mentioned the federal law, but, again, she said ~ no.


How can I get TWC to give me a firewire box ????


----------



## Paul Chiu

Who you called?



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Calisto_
> *Thanks again for the great info.
> 
> 
> Paul, how did you get a firewire outputted DVR ? I just called TWC twice and both times they told me that they were simply not available (only to family and friends of TWC employees as beta testers.) I then asked if I could have a beta tester's box and the rep, simply said, she doesn't think so. Reminds me of the commercial where the customer rep guy says 'no' to every request. I even mentioned the federal law, but, again, she said ~ no.
> 
> 
> How can I get TWC to give me a firewire box ????*


----------



## Calisto

I called Time Warner customer service and spoke to their reps. After being told that they do not have any firewire DVRs, I asked to speak to a supervisor and I am awaiting a call back.


----------



## csundbom




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pciav_
> *Carl, agreed however; if a STB box is outputting PC Levels of 0-255 and the Display is expecting Video Levels of 16-235 and there is no adjustment in either device to match levels, the way I understand it, there is no way to fully compensate as you are not re-mapping the levels, merely compromising either crushing blacks or whites. I found this thread useful in trying to understand this Go to Guide *



If I understand you correctly, your concern is that the box re-samples the 16-235 range to 0-255 and discards BTB and WTW information? If it does, it would be a design flaw in my opinion. I can't confirm or deny that this is the case, unless we know for sure that the test patterns contain this information, so we can look for it.



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pciav_
> *Using the contrast pattern with all 10 steps visible produces much better results.*



Agreed, that's what I use.



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pciav_
> *Carl, thanks for the input. It is nice to have someone who is exposed to a wide range of displays and signal sources offering up some explanations. I am very interested if you actually do scope the 8300 and determine exactly what levels it is outputting.*



I can't scope out the DVI port, but I can find out what it sends out component. Maybe I find some time in the weekend to play around with it and determine if black is 0 IRE or 7.5 IRE. Either way, it shouldn't cause any problems, unless you have shared settings on your TV for brightness and contrast between inputs.


----------



## EricScott

So I guess the real question is - do the InHD and/or HDNet test patterns contain blacker than black information. If they do, then the 8300 is passing Video RGB over HDMI.


----------



## pciav




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by csundbom_
> *If I understand you correctly, your concern is that the box re-samples the 16-235 range to 0-255 and discards BTB and WTW information? If it does, it would be a design flaw in my opinion. I can't confirm or deny that this is the case, unless we know for sure that the test patterns contain this information, so we can look for it.*



I do not know if any re-sampling is taking place, but I do believe the at least the Pioneer 3510HD is outputting PC Levels of 0-255. The 8300 may be different with HDMI, but for HDMI to DVI, I also believe it is outputting 0-255 instead of 16-235. This is based upon my conversation with Lumagen and what my own eyes can confirm. When we calibrated the display, we assumed STB 16-235 output. Cliff Plavin used an Accupel Signal Generator and we calibrated across the board for the DVI input 480p, 720p, & 1080i. When returning to the actual signal from first the Pioneer 3510HD and now the 8300, the result was not as expected. Black levels were too high and the picture extremely posturized. Subsequent conversations with Lumagen had me adjust the input level on the DVI input to PC level from video and the results were as previously described, blacks, black and no more washed out gray overexposed noisy picture.


As a result of the above, Cliff is returning this week with a Sencore 403 with updated firmware so we can calibrate the DVI input at PC levels Vs. Video Levels.



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by csundbom_
> *I can't scope out the DVI port, but I can find out what it sends out component. Maybe I find some time in the weekend to play around with it and determine if black is 0 IRE or 7.5 IRE. Either way, it shouldn't cause any problems, unless you have shared settings on your TV for brightness and contrast between inputs.*



When we did the component input we did it at 0 IRE and the results were as expected, great. Right now due to my calibration issues the component out into the processor is superior to either the DVI out of the 3510 or 8300. From some experimenting I did with the DVI signal using the INHD test patterns on another memory channel of the processor, the DVI input should be what it is supposed to be after the re-calibration is done.


Carl, since we can't scope the DVI port, how do we measure or determine what it is outputting. Again, I am only reporting my experience with my equipment. As you say, whether the component outputs 0 or 7.5 IRE that is easily correctable via proper calibration, but outputting PC to a Display expecting Video Levels or vice versa is a whole other story.


----------



## csundbom




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pciav_
> *I do not know if any re-sampling is taking place, but I do believe the at least the Pioneer 3510HD is outputting PC Levels of 0-255.*



You mean 0 representing black and 255 white? 16 would then be grayish and 235 whiteish? This means that the box must be mapping 16 to 0 and 235 to 255 on the DVI-port, since that's what's in the source material (16 and 235). This means having to make up a bunch up values to fill in gaps in the range between 0 and 255, and the box would no longer be capable of BTB or WTW reproduction, since values below 0 or over 255 are not allowed. You would also get banding problems.


The box is capable of outputting 0-255 over DVI, that's completely normal and required to reproduce BTB and WTW. What the values mean are a different story. Is 16 black and 235 white (video) or 0 black and 255 white (PC, thereby losing head and toeroom. Bad Thing)?


I think I have identified a source of BTB in the INHD pattern, which would indicate that the box is using 16 to represent black, assuming my logic holds water. On the first pattern (four rings used to set brightness) there is some BTB garbage (created by the MPEG encoder I would think, maybe edge enhancement) visible outside the fourth ring. If you increase brightness until the background becomes grayish, you will clearly see a BTB "halo" around the fourth ring.


I'm very interested to see what Cliff has to say. He is very knowledgeable (after all, he designed my probe and color analyzer) and I'm sure he can reach a better conclusion that I can.


----------



## LisaM

I had a service call tonight to see if my issues with the 8300HD box are "box-dependent". I can now report that the PQ on the second box is identical to the PQ on the first 8300HD box.


My solution was to move a Pioneer 3510 box from my bedroom into my main living room as my main box and to use the 8300HD solely for recording HD. I am not thrilled about having to pay for a second box but at least I can stop obsessing about it. The tech and I were able to see a clear difference between the 3510 and the 8300HD.


----------



## pciav

Thanks for the input Carl. I will definitely report back after Cliff returns with what we find out.


----------



## drew138

Lisa,


thanks for the update. were you using DVI in both instances or different outputs/inputs on the seperate boxes/TVs?


I sadly missed my Pioneer 3510 as the PQ was quite simply outstanding, especially since it was a step up from the SA3100, but the DVR features are too compelling. I haven't picked up my 8300, but I'm hoping for a better PQ over my current 8000.


Drew


As a side note, I wish I could swap the Hard Drives on the 8000 and 8300 so I wouldn't lose all of my saved programs. Oh well.


----------



## LisaM

Drew: I used components in both instances.


----------



## EricScott

Phil thanks for more detail on your setup and what you and Cliff have discovered to date. But it just doesn't make sense that a STB with an HDMI out would force the Studio RGB conversion to PC RGB just b/c you use an adapter. If the Pioneer output PC RGB over DVI, that would make sense to me. But I was under the impression that any device (STB, DVD, etc) that has an HDMI output would by default output Studio RGB. Why would it then convert to PC RGB just b/c you are using a DVI converter. Doesn't make sense. Of course it doesn't make sense to not have an option to disable digital audio over HDMI so who knows










I created a new post in the HD recorders forum to see if anyone could confirm whether either the InHD or the HDNet test patterns actually contained BTB data. Haven't gotten any responses.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LisaM_
> *Drew: I used components in both instances.*



That makes me feel better. I find that the PQ over HDMI is much better than over Component so not sure the results would be the same if you were doing a DVI to HDMI comparison.


----------



## leegeousa

Yes, it seems people reporting an inferior HD PQ are using component connections ( the SD PQ is much better though).


I have another problem with the 8300. Most of the time when I switched from a SD channel to a HD one, my old Pio plasma will suddenly filled with skewed lines and have to turn off and on to reset the picture. Quite annoying.


----------



## LisaM

I just ordered a DVI/HDMI cable so that I can make that comparison. Will report back as soon as the cable arrives.


Leegeousa, the only time that I have skewed lines when moving from SD to HD is when I have the box enabled for anything other than 1080i. Even in that circumstance, however, I never have to turn it off to reset the picture.


----------



## leegeousa

LisaM, I have the box to output 420p, 720p and 1080i. I have to turn the TV off and on, not the box. Turning the box on and off doesn't solve the problem. Since my Pio does not have the DVI/HDMI connection, I do not have this option.


----------



## LisaM

Sorry, I wasn't clear. I never have to turn either the box or the tv off to reset the picture. If I have the box enabled for 480i and 1080i, I get the skewed lines when changing from SD to HD but they go away after a few seconds and the picture clears. The skewed lines annoyed me so my solution (while likely not technically correct) was to only allow 1080i.


----------



## kristcnj

I have that too, I think it takes a second for the TV to fit the 720p 480p to the screen. It's annoying when surfing, so I also only allow 1080i and let the box do the conversion...


----------



## ljaygould

Well, here we are again, HDMI-->DVI a nightmare. After jury-rigging a DVI cable with an HDMI adapter and getting no picture from 8300HD --> Tosh 42HDX83, I ordered a (mercifully $15) cable from TigerDirect and TADA!! NO PICTURE! This time the box continues to send sound to my A/V receiver and the indicator, at times, indicates that it thinks it's putting out 1080i, but the TV is blank. When I had the Pioneer box (pre-8000), my original DVI-DVI cable worked fine. I assume I'm dead in the water...TW doesn't support HDMI; Toshiba assumes that there may be a chip incompatibility between the SciAtl box and their set; the ONLY possibility I can think of that would rule that out is that I may have a 8300HD with a defective HDMI port or chip (doubting that the DVI connection on the TV somehow wore out in the past 4 months or so...) I'm loath to replace the 8300 because I have so much programming on it already (boy, that new search function unearths programs I had NO idea were available).


I'm just writing in, in case someone has solved a similar problem or has a brainstorm that might help. Just to be complete in my post...I have tried various sequences of turning on equipment, including ensuring that the Toshiba input is set to the DVI before activating the 8300, and cold-rebooting (unplugging) the 8300 prior to trying to connect. Nothing works.


Jay Gould


----------



## mutell

All - Looking for a little help. I just purchased a Sony KV30HS420, which I have hooked up to the Scientific Atlantic 8000HD using component cables. While the HD signal is coming in, it appears to be a little gritty & snowy, not the crisp brightness I expected from HD. Is this a result of the box? The signal strength? The TV? How do I begin to debug this?


Thanks for your help...


----------



## bondtrader

ljaygould:


For what its worth, I've had no difficulty using both the HDMI-DVI and HDMI-HDMI connections on my TV with the 8300.


The only problem I've had relates to suppression of DD 5.1 audio when using the HDMI-HDMI connection. There has not been an issue with picture.


Perhaps you could verify that the DVI input on your TV is still OK (which it likely is) by connecting your DVD player to that port and verifying picture. You could also check the cable by connecting the HDMI out on the DVD box into the DVI in on the TV. Once these are verified, the only remaining element is the HDMI port on the 8300 -- which might have been defective to start with, or became damaged (somehow) when used with the HDMI adapter.


Its most likely the 8300.


Regards.


----------



## Paul Chiu

Jay,


Did your set ever worked with DVI in the past? Could this be a HDCP issue?


Paul


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mutell_
> *How do I begin to debug this?
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help...*



Don't waste your time on the 8000HD. Swap it for an 8300HD. PQ is vastly improved over the 8000HD on both component and HDMI (which works as opposed to the deactivated DVI on the 8000). The box is also much more stable and responsive.


If you still have PQ over component, I would post back but if you having issues with two boxes on the same tv, it's either a problem with your cables or a problem with your display.


----------



## mutell




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by EricScott_
> *Don't waste your time on the 8000HD. Swap it for an 8300HD. PQ is vastly improved over the 8000HD on both component and HDMI (which works as opposed to the deactivated DVI on the 8000). The box is also much more stable and responsive.
> *



Thanks much for the response - should I be able to just go to the Time Warner center in Manhattan and ask for an 8300? Also - I heard that HDMI disables 5.1 sound - will 5.1 still work as long as I'm running via the coax or optical out directly to my stereo receiver?


----------



## kristcnj

I have the exact same TV and the answer is it depends on your connection. HDMI has a very good picture but disables 5.1. Component probably looks great too and allows 5.1 to carry. Since there are only two component inputs, I have to use the HDMI as I have two other devices that need component. Thus I'm awaiting a fix for this 5.1 issue. Any updates?


If you can, use component until that's fixed...


----------



## mutell




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by kristcnj_
> *I have the exact same TV and the answer is it depends on your connection. HDMI has a very good picture but disables 5.1. Component probably looks great too and allows 5.1 to carry. Since there are only two component inputs, I have to use the HDMI as I have two other devices that need component. Thus I'm awaiting a fix for this 5.1 issue. Any updates?
> 
> 
> If you can, use component until that's fixed...*



HDMI disables 5.1 even if you run the audio directly to your stereo receiver?


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mutell_
> *Thanks much for the response - should I be able to just go to the Time Warner center in Manhattan and ask for an 8300? Also - I heard that HDMI disables 5.1 sound - will 5.1 still work as long as I'm running via the coax or optical out directly to my stereo receiver?*



Yes - you can swap any HD box (regular or the 8000HD) for the 8300HD at 23rd St.


If you are running HDMI from the 8300 to an HDMI input on your TV, you most likely will lose 5.1 audio from all digital outputs (including optical & coax) and will get 2 Ch audio only. Technically if your display can process 5.1 audio (usually it can if you have a built in HD tuner and/or a digital audio out on your TV), then you should get 5.1 from all outputs using HDMI. However, I haven't heard of anyone doing this successfully.


Note that if you have a DVI input on your display then using an HDMI - DVI hybrid cable works great. You get the same video that you would get over HDMI and the 5.1 audio works fine through optical and coax.


If you use component, 5.1 audio will work fine over optical and coax.


----------



## kristcnj

Only HDMI...


----------



## ljaygould

Thanks to all who responded.


I don't have a DVD with a DVI or HDMI out. Are there a lot of these on the market now?


The DVI worked fine when I used it with the Pioneer box; I would be happily using that Pio box with TiVo if good old TW didn't REPEATEDLY and without notice reboot the Pio box giving me many satisfying hours of pure black, silent TiVo output. Had TiVo bothered to write a handling instruction for this common occurrance (i.e. "if no I/O for more than 30 seconds, send ON instruction through IR; after 30 seconds and then again after 1 minute, re-send channel information" should be easy with TiVo interface but they don't bother), I would likely have stayed, but instead I got the 8000HD, replacing it ASAP with 8300HD. So, as of last October or so, the DVI connection on the TV worked fine.


Jay Gould


----------



## SRFast




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by EricScott_
> *Yes - you can swap any HD box (regular or the 8000HD) for the 8300HD at 23rd St.
> 
> 
> If you are running HDMI from the 8300 to an HDMI input on your TV, you most likely will lose 5.1 audio from all digital outputs (including optical & coax) and will get 2 Ch audio only. Technically if your display can process 5.1 audio (usually it can if you have a built in HD tuner and/or a digital audio out on your TV), then you should get 5.1 from all outputs using HDMI. However, I haven't heard of anyone doing this successfully.
> 
> 
> Note that if you have a DVI input on your display then using an HDMI - DVI hybrid cable works great. You get the same video that you would get over HDMI and the 5.1 audio works fine through optical and coax.
> 
> 
> If you use component, 5.1 audio will work fine over optical and coax.*



Eric:

I hope you are correct. I just got a HDMI-->HDMI cable and will be connecting it this weekend. I will connect the SA 8300HD to a Mits WD-52525 and it has an internal HD tuner, supports CableCARD and has an digital audio coax output jack. I currently have the 8300HD connected to the Mits via video component cables and the 8300 audio is connected to a Bose 3-2-1 AVR via a optical cable. I want to replace the video component cables with the HDMI cable and retain the optical audio cable & DD 2.0/5.1 audio. BTW, I have turned off the Mits' internal speakers and outputting the internal tuner & CC audio to the Bose via the digital coax cable.


I will keep you advised.


Regards....JL


----------



## EricScott

Good luck. Like I said, even though your setup should work, I don't think anyone has reported 5.1 audio passing through the optical out when using HDMI to HDMI (even if the TV supports 5.1). Maybe you'll be the first.


----------



## arlodevl

I'm the new, happy owner of a 42WD7UY. Have TW NYC cable, and just got the 8300HD DVR.


I bought the DVI blade, rather than the HDMI blade, because I read here about the 8300HD issue where if you output HDMI to HDMI, and your system does not process surround sound, then the digital audio out from the 8300HD (which feeds my surround receiver) is disabled. receiver.


Anyway, I bought the DVI blade and installed it. I then bought an HDMI to DVI adaptor to use with the standard DVI cable that came with the blade. Plugging it into the the 8300HD, though, I had a problem. No signal seemed to come from the 8300HD. Finally I saw a message apparently send from the 8300HD that my television DVI port is not HDCP compliant. The panasonic DVI blade is supposed to be compliant.


Any thoughts on what issue is? I've tried resetting TV and box. Could it be I need a single cable that is HDMI on one end rather than DVI on another, rather than using adaptor? Thoughts?


----------



## csundbom




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by arlodevl_
> *I'm the new, happy owner of a 42WD7UY. Have TW NYC cable, and just got the 8300HD DVR.
> 
> 
> I bought the DVI blade, rather than the HDMI blade, because I read here about the 8300HD issue where if you output HDMI to HDMI, and your system does not process surround sound, then the digital audio out from the 8300HD (which feeds my surround receiver) is disabled. receiver.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I bought the DVI blade and installed it. I then bought an HDMI to DVI adaptor to use with the standard DVI cable that came with the blade. Plugging it into the the 8300HD, though, I had a problem. No signal seemed to come from the 8300HD. Finally I saw a message apparently send from the 8300HD that my television DVI port is not HDCP compliant. The panasonic DVI blade is supposed to be compliant.
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on what issue is? I've tried resetting TV and box. Could it be I need a single cable that is HDMI on one end rather than DVI on
> 
> another, rather than using adaptor? Thoughts?*



I'm running the same cable (that came with the blade) and a HDMI->DVI adapter into my TH-50PHD6U successfully with the 8300HD. I believe the blades are identical between the 6 and 7 series, and they do support HDCP.


I am, however, having timing problems when my set powers on. I suspect the cable box is trying to hand-shake, but the plasma is not ready yet. The box gives up, and you get the "not supported message". The way I got around this is the following sequence:


1. Turn on the TV (with remote).

2. Wait until it comes up, make sure DVI input is selected.

3. When you see the message about HDCP not being supported (sometimes just a black screen with gray sidebars), hit the power-button on the cable remote.

4. This seems to force a handshake in my setup, and a second or two later everything is working.


I've put this sequence into a remote macro, and it never failed so far.


Best of luck.


----------



## vruiz




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Calisto_
> *Thanks again for the great info.
> 
> 
> Paul, how did you get a firewire outputted DVR ? I just called TWC twice and both times they told me that they were simply not available (only to family and friends of TWC employees as beta testers.) I then asked if I could have a beta tester's box and the rep, simply said, she doesn't think so. Reminds me of the commercial where the customer rep guy says 'no' to every request. I even mentioned the federal law, but, again, she said ~ no.
> 
> 
> How can I get TWC to give me a firewire box ????*



TWC doesn't have any DVRs with firewire. The only firewire box they offer is the 3250Hd which you can connect to your 30K. You can't get those at the regular customer service number. They don't even know what firewire is. You have to call Bob Watson's office at (212) 598-7363 to request one.


----------



## IMaNewbie

Is the difference in PQ significant? Is it worth the price tag of the HDMI cable? Thanks!


----------



## kristcnj

Word on the street is it depends on your display, if you have a tube, probably not much difference. If you have a digital display, it benefits from the digital source...


----------



## pciav

*Update on Black Level Output*


Cliff Plavin is definitely coming tomorrow and I will have definite results after he leaves. I believe we found the problem and some of it results from the day we did the calibration. Cliff was testing some interface software that day and the output of the Accupel Signal Generator may not have been set correctly. This would explain the difference I am seeing and the way we set things up. I am fairly confident at this point the box is acting as it should and outputting Video Levels (16-235) allowing BTB and WTW.


I will update after we are done tomorrow and hopefully put this question to bed.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pciav_
> *Update on Black Level Output
> 
> 
> Cliff Plavin is definitely coming tomorrow and I will have definite results after he leaves. I believe we found the problem and some of it results from the day we did the calibration. Cliff was testing some interface software that day and the output of the Accupel Signal Generator may not have been set correctly. This would explain the difference I am seeing and the way we set things up. I am fairly confident at this point the box is acting as it should and outputting Video Levels (16-235) allowing BTB and WTW.
> 
> 
> I will update after we are done tomorrow and hopefully put this question to bed.*



Excellent news. Look forward to the definitive answer.


----------



## DjPiLL

I haven't seen what HDMI looks like... but I am running component and the PQ is pretty damm good on my plasma. Huge improvement over the 8000HD.


----------



## BigBlueBong

Is anyone else experienceing this w/ the 8300HD?:


When i press pause on any channel, or after watching and stopping a recorded show, my box defaults back to the SAME 4 seconds of NY1 news, from 7:22 when it was 38 degrees out!?! WTF?!


I rebooted, unplugged, restarted and still this same 4 seconds of NY1 is showing up on my screen. When I change channels and come back it goes away, but if i press pause again, it comes back, and i have to change channels to get rid of it.


It seems like someones messing w/ me.....and i'm not being paranoid!


also, did anyone have problems w/ the apprentice last nite, skipping etc?


----------



## EricScott

BigBlueBong,


You may have a bad box. Definitely don't have the NY1 problem on mine and watched the Apprentice without any problems last night. Although I'm pretty sure I recorded the Apprentice on 4 instead of 704 (to save space since it isn't HD anyway) so maybe other people on 704 had problems.


----------



## kristcnj

Excellent News!!!


I got the 8300 on Monday in NJ and have been playing with the display settings ever since. For the first few days I was not impressed, however, last night's Cavs-TWolves game look AMAZING over HDMI. I've heard this before in posts, but it almost seems like HDMI calibrates itself over a few days time and renders a dramatically better picture than the day you first hook it up...


Here's the best news of all: Dolby Digital 5.1 output during the game!!!


Yesterday before the game, I was playing with the sound settings and one of the options is "fixed vs. variable" on my Sony Wega CRT KV-30HS420. Well, I set it to "fixed" and then set the TV speakers to "off" and the game came in 5.1 to my receiver via digital coax.


Now, I finally have a complete home theater sytem...


----------



## BigBlueBong




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by EricScott_
> *BigBlueBong,
> 
> 
> You may have a bad box. Definitely don't have the NY1 problem on mine and watched the Apprentice without any problems last night. Although I'm pretty sure I recorded the Apprentice on 4 instead of 704 (to save space since it isn't HD anyway) so maybe other people on 704 had problems.*



can't believe i have to go get a new box again! just got the stupid thing! and i just had the cable guy come and rewire my apt! so i shouldn't have skipping and i shouldn't have box issues! freakin TWC!!!


and yeah, apprentice on 704 was a waste, looked better on reg. 4, same w/ survivor.


----------



## BigBlueBong

ok, now that i've calmed down.....it's been confirmed that they have the 8300hd in brooklyn right?!


i have over 20 hours of tv on the box and more to record over the weekend! and i'm not even gonna be here! this is why the dvr's suck...can't take anything off them. where's my home network option promised by SA?


----------



## Sickman

Anybody know the recent status of 8300s at 23rd St. I plan on going tomorrow a.m. and if they're not there, I'd like to save the trip.


Customer "service" gave me a work order #, but said that TWC doesn't "officially" have the 8300 yet, although he acknowledged that he knew customers were getting them. FWIW, he was perfectly polite, if not all that helpful.


----------



## ljaygould

BigBlue: There ARE options for getting the data off the box: I just bought a DVD recorder for that...yes, I know the PQ isn't as good as the HD image, AND you have to take the time to record each prog to DVD (no "batch" Record to VCR but that's ok because TiVo doesn't have one either).


Sickman: I can't believe they're still giving out that story - my brother called CS last week (he's on 80th St.) because he just moved upstairs in his building and 701 and 703 (SHO/HBO HD) aren't working on his 8000HD; they agreed to send a tech this Tuesday WITH an 8300HD (in addition to whatever the wiring issue is)...so the techs are WELL aware that the 8300 is available. Dealing with cable companies is like a visit to Wonderland, isn't it?


Jay Gould


----------



## Lionel Hutz




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ljaygould_
> *BigBlue: There ARE options for getting the data off the box: I just bought a DVD recorder for that...yes, I know the PQ isn't as good as the HD image, AND you have to take the time to record each prog to DVD (no "batch" Record to VCR but that's ok because TiVo doesn't have one either).
> 
> 
> Sickman: I can't believe they're still giving out that story - my brother called CS last week (he's on 80th St.) because he just moved upstairs in his building and 701 and 703 (SHO/HBO HD) aren't working on his 8000HD; they agreed to send a tech this Tuesday WITH an 8300HD (in addition to whatever the wiring issue is)...so the techs are WELL aware that the 8300 is available. Dealing with cable companies is like a visit to Wonderland, isn't it?
> 
> 
> Jay Gould*



Just to add fuel to the fire--


When I arrived at 23rd St. last weekend, I asked the customer service rep at the door if they had 8300HDs in stock. She told me "yes, we have plenty." After waiting for an hour and half, my number finally got called, and, of course, the customer rep behind the desk told me they were all out of 8300s. I asked him to check, and after a few minutes of back and forth he finally agreed. Then, like magic he appeared with an 8300, and said "I guess we do have some."


It seems as though they go out of their way to make things difficult.


----------



## pciav

Quick update to put this issue to bed. Cliff Plavin came today and we completed the re-calibration and I am happy to say the 8300 is putting out proper Video Black Levels and not PC Levels.


After calibration today, things look great. The issue of the 3510 Vs. 8300, I would have to say the 8300 is every bit as good if not better than the 3510.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pciav_
> *Quick update to put this issue to bed. Cliff Plavin came today and we completed the re-calibration and I am happy to say the 8300 is putting out proper Video Black Levels and not PC Levels.
> 
> 
> After calibration today, things look great. The issue of the 3510 Vs. 8300, I would have to say the 8300 is every bit as good if not better than the 3510.*



Thanks for the update and clearing everything up.


----------



## SRFast

I am happy to report that Dolby Digital audio output is possible with the SA 8300HD DVR using a HDMI-->HDMI connection. I have the 8300 connected to a Mits WD-52525 DLP TV using a HDMI+HDMI cable for video and the 8300 audio is sent to a Bose 3-2-1 using an optical audio cable. When I go to channel PBS-HD/713, the 8300HD displays "1080i/HDTV" and there is an "audio" indicator. The Bose displays "Dolby Digital 5.1." BTW, when using the HDMI cable, the internal TV audio (speakers) is disabled and defaults to "OFF." The 8300HD PQ is now close to the CC PQ.


This might be a coincidence, but after connecting the 8300HD via the HDMI cable, I am able to get channels 226,227,228 & 705 on the CableCARD. I had lost access to these channels a few weeks ago. They were always accessible on the 8300HD, but now I have them on both.


Regards....JL


----------



## Rieper




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by SRFast_
> *I am happy to report that Dolby Digital audio output is possible with the SA 8300HD DVR using a HDMI-->HDMI connection. I have the 8300 connected to a Mits WD-52525 DLP TV using a HDMI+HDMI cable for video and the 8300 audio is sent to a Bose 3-2-1 using an optical audio cable. When I go to channel PBS-HD/713, the 8300HD displays "1080i/HDTV" and there is an "audio" indicator. The Bose displays "Dolby Digital 5.1." BTW, when using the HDMI cable, the internal TV audio (speakers) is disabled and defaults to "OFF." The 8300HD PQ is now close to the CC PQ.
> 
> 
> This might be a coincidence, but after connecting the 8300HD via the HDMI cable, I am able to get channels 226,227,228 & 705 on the CableCARD. I had lost access to these channels a few weeks ago. They were always accessible on the 8300HD, but now I have them on both.
> 
> 
> Regards....JL*



I'm going to turn off my Panasonic TH-42PWD7UY plasma speakers, and check if my home theater receiver accepts 5.1 audio via optical cable from the 8300HD as you suggest.


Thanks for the tip.


----------



## MAB

A quick question: is UHD coming any time soon to TWC?


----------



## illdefined

ok, is HDMI supposed to be softer than component? because i have to push my sharpness up considerably to match the sharpness of the analog connection. what gives?


----------



## csundbom




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by illdefined_
> *ok, is HDMI supposed to be softer than component? because i have to push my sharpness up considerably to match the sharpness of the analog connection. what gives?*



Sharpness is normally a function of your television set, not of the cable box. Component and DVI connections should have no need for a sharpness control in the first place, but it all depends on how the manufacturer choose to implement it. I suspect your set has a higher default sharpness on component (probably to compensate for crappy component cables, and hi-frequency loss) than on HDMI.


You will need test patterns to be able to set sharpness correctly, the goal being to eliminate false outlines without softening the picture. There is normally a spot on the sharpness control where the picture is delivered without any artifacts, but it's hard to figure out where without any reference.


----------



## illdefined

thanks Carl.

yeah i was very surprised to see HDMI noticeably softer than component on my Sharp LCD. i figured i wouldn't have to tweak a thing with a fixed pixel display and a digital connection; not the case at all. i had to up the Sharpness (to this point never used) just to match the clarity of component, especially on the menus.


don't suppose anyone's figured a way to get dolby 5.1 through the HDMI on this Sharp GD series. it has a tuner and SHOULD decode it just fine...


----------



## Sickman

Picked up my 8300 at 23rd St. today and then picked up an overpriced HDMI-DVI adapter down the street at Best Buy (I know I could save some money with an inexpensive HDMI-DVI cable online, but I'm impatient). I have it hooked up via HDMI-DVI to my Panny 50PHD6UY plasma and the audio through my receiver (which is passing 5.1 no prob). I also have the S-Vid hooked up. I have a few issues/questions I could use some help with. I used to have the Pioneer HD box hooked up via component and none of the following issues were present.


First, on ESPN-HD (725), FOX-HD (705) and ABC-HD (707) I'm getting a one-inch wide vertical strip of static on the right side of the screen and it looks like the whole picture has been moved to the left about that one inch. In other words, the ESPN sidebar on the left side is narrower than the one on the right, the picture lookes moved over to the left about one inch and the sidebar on the right has the inch of static to the right of it. All other channels look ok. This leads me to believe it is a problem with 720p. Whether it is an issue with my display or the 8300, I don't know.


Second, I'm confused about aspect ratios. I generally prefer to watch SD with sidebars/without stretching. If I set the 8300 to widescreen tv and 4:3 with sidebars, the picture is narrowed when I set the tv aspect ratio to "normal". It looks like it has sidebars within sidebars and the picture looks smushed in from the sides and stretched vertically. If I set the 8300 to stretch, things look all right. I think I may have inadvertently stumbled on the method for eliminating the 8300's grey sidebars (I forgot who the proponent of this method was). I guess that works ok, but the guide still gets the smushed-in treatment, which is annoying. Also, does this stretch-compress process degrade pq as the signal gets processed twice (stretched by the 8300 and compressed back by the Panny)?


Third, I get the "Your HDTV does not support HDCP . . ." message when I power on. BTW, the message is also compressed within the double sidebar thing mentioned in my second question. This is fixed by pressing power again on the 8300. I know somebody else here reported this. Is there a fix other than pressing power again? It will be pretty annoying to press power twice all the time (and it will be especially confusing to the GF).


Finally, every once in a while, the box has trouble producing an HD signal. The screen flickers and jumps and splits down the middle and all the colors don't come in (looks like a negative image, but with bizarre combinations of colors). Also, it will sometimes kick for a second to a blank screen within sidebars and then back to the psychadelia. A couple times, it seemed to give up and go to NY1 (which is my power on channel, if that means anything). What's up with that? I don't think I've seen anyone else mention this problem yet.


I've only had the box for a couple hours and this seems like more issues than I should have. Hopefully some of you fine forum members can help me knock down some of these. Yes, I've rebooted; several times.


Thanks.


Edit: also, plugging in the HDMI disables component, right? I think it did, but I'm not sure if I checked this after I realized I had the double-power-button issue.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Sickman_
> *
> 
> First, on ESPN-HD (725), FOX-HD (705) and ABC-HD (707) I'm getting a one-inch wide vertical strip of static on the right side of the screen and it looks like the whole picture has been moved to the left about that one inch. In other words, the ESPN sidebar on the left side is narrower than the one on the right, the picture lookes moved over to the left about one inch and the sidebar on the right has the inch of static to the right of it. All other channels look ok. This leads me to believe it is a problem with 720p. Whether it is an issue with my display or the 8300, I don't know.*





That's an unusual problem. I definitely don't have that on my 8300. My display has a NR of 720p and if you pass it 720p there is an additional picture mode called "Expand" which provides 1:1 pixel mapping (virtually no overscan). Even if I set my display to Expand I don't see this. Could be a bad box.



> Quote:
> *
> 
> Second, I'm confused about aspect ratios. I generally prefer to watch SD with sidebars/without stretching. If I set the 8300 to widescreen tv and 4:3 with sidebars, the picture is narrowed when I set the tv aspect ratio to "normal". It looks like it has sidebars within sidebars and the picture looks smushed in from the sides and stretched vertically. If I set the 8300 to stretch, things look all right. I think I may have inadvertently stumbled on the method for eliminating the 8300's grey sidebars (I forgot who the proponent of this method was). I guess that works ok, but the guide still gets the smushed-in treatment, which is annoying. Also, does this stretch-compress process degrade pq as the signal gets processed twice (stretched by the 8300 and compressed back by the Panny)?
> *





I'm actually probably the person you are referring to. I'm a big fan of the Stretch/Shrink method (as I like to call it). Yes the menus and IPG are squeezed but I have NOT noticed any PQ degredation. Of course this also depends on how good your display's 4:3 mode is. What is really nice about the 8300 is that you can have a separate 4:3 setting for SD vs. HD channels so when you change, the box handles each properly (the 8000HD def didn't do this, not sure about the Pioneer).



> Quote:
> *
> 
> Third, I get the "Your HDTV does not support HDCP . . ." message when I power on. BTW, the message is also compressed within the double sidebar thing mentioned in my second question. This is fixed by pressing power again on the 8300. I know somebody else here reported this. Is there a fix other than pressing power again? It will be pretty annoying to press power twice all the time (and it will be especially confusing to the GF).
> *





Can't really help you on this one. Depending on your display, it could be looking to constantly handshake. So if you turn off the display or even switch to a different input, it may through off the HDCP check. I fortunately don't have to deal with this. I'm sure others can chime in here.



> Quote:
> *
> 
> Finally, every once in a while, the box has trouble producing an HD signal. The screen flickers and jumps and splits down the middle and all the colors don't come in (looks like a negative image, but with bizarre combinations of colors). Also, it will sometimes kick for a second to a blank screen within sidebars and then back to the psychadelia. A couple times, it seemed to give up and go to NY1 (which is my power on channel, if that means anything). What's up with that? I don't think I've seen anyone else mention this problem yet.
> *





Have never experienced this behavior in 3+ weeks of use. Once again, could be related to your display or you could have a lemon box.



> Quote:
> *
> 
> Edit: also, plugging in the HDMI disables component, right? I think it did, but I'm not sure if I checked this after I realized I had the double-power-button issue.*



Actually no. You can run component and HDMI at the same time.


----------



## bigd86




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Sickman_
> *
> 
> First, on ESPN-HD (725), FOX-HD (705) and ABC-HD (707) I'm getting a one-inch wide vertical strip of static on the right side of the screen and it looks like the whole picture has been moved to the left about that one inch. In other words, the ESPN sidebar on the left side is narrower than the one on the right, the picture lookes moved over to the left about one inch and the sidebar on the right has the inch of static to the right of it. All other
> 
> *



Interesting. When I use the HDMI-DVI cable, I have a one inch vertical strip (no static, just a black strip) on the right on the 1080i channels-all others (720p, 480p) are fine-and using component, all resolutions are fine. On my set, I can move the image over-but then the non 1080i channels have the one inch strip on the left! I just use component-to my eyes, it looks better anyway. The HDMI-DVI seems to have a "haze" on it.


----------



## csundbom




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Sickman_
> *First, on ESPN-HD (725), FOX-HD (705) and ABC-HD (707) I'm getting a one-inch wide vertical strip of static on the right side of the screen and it looks like the whole picture has been moved to the left about that one inch.*



It's because the Panny remembers horizontal/vertical position and size by scanrate. Just press "Picture Pos/Size" and line it up. It shouldn't affect any other 1080i or 480p channels.



> Quote:
> _*Originally posted by Sickman*_ *If I set the 8300 to stretch, things look all right. I think I may have inadvertently stumbled on the method for eliminating the 8300's grey sidebars (I forgot who the proponent of this method was). I guess that works ok, but the guide still gets the smushed-in treatment, which is annoying. Also, does this stretch-compress process degrade pq as the signal gets processed twice (stretched by the 8300 and compressed back by the Panny)?*



This what I do, and I set the Panny to "Just". Works fine, but no sidebars of course. Picture looks fine, not much PQ loss.



> Quote:
> _*Originally posted by Sickman*_ *Third, I get the "Your HDTV does not support HDCP . . ." message when I power on. BTW, the message is also compressed within the double sidebar thing mentioned in my second question. This is fixed by pressing power again on the 8300. I know somebody else here reported this. Is there a fix other than pressing power again? It will be pretty annoying to press power twice all the time (and it will be especially confusing to the GF).
> 
> 
> Finally, every once in a while, the box has trouble producing an HD signal. The screen flickers and jumps and splits down the middle and all the colors don't come in (looks like a negative image, but with bizarre combinations of colors). Also, it will sometimes kick for a second to a blank screen within sidebars and then back to the psychadelia. A couple times, it seemed to give up and go to NY1 (which is my power on channel, if that means anything). What's up with that? I don't think I've seen anyone else mention this problem yet.*



I have the same problem, changing to another channel normally clears it up. It doesn't happen often enough to annoy me.



> Quote:
> _*Originally posted by Sickman*_ *Edit: also, plugging in the HDMI disables component, right? I think it did, but I'm not sure if I checked this after I realized I had the double-power-button issue.*



Nope, Component and HDMI work at the same time, if you did the "double power" trick.


----------



## Sickman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by csundbom_
> *It's because the Panny remembers horizontal/vertical position and size by scanrate. Just press "Picture Pos/Size" and line it up. It shouldn't affect any other 1080i or 480p channels.*



BINGO! Dude, thanks. Follow up question -- it looks like there is more picture than fits on my screen. That is, after I move right to the first line where the static disappears on the right, I can still move _further_ to the right for a while before the static appears on the left side. Does this mean I'm not seeing some of the picture? Should I be using the picture size adjustment to squeeze it to fit?



> Quote:
> I have the same problem, changing to another channel normally clears it up. It doesn't happen often enough to annoy me.



I don't know; we may have different threshholds for what is "often enough". If it keeps up I might have to try another box.


Thanks for the responses.


----------



## csundbom




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Sickman_
> *Does this mean I'm not seeing some of the picture? Should I be using the picture size adjustment to squeeze it to fit?
> *



Yes, it does. On HD channels, you can get away with almost no overscan. I would shrink the vertical and horizontal size until you get the digital noise around the entire picture. Then expand it just until the noise is off the screen on all sides, and add 2-3 clicks for good measure. You should do this on a 1080i channel as well. This way you will get the whole picture, and better resolution as well.


----------



## drew138

Picked up my 8300 today also at 23rd Street. Promptly went to Best Buy and bought the $30 DVI-HDMI plug. Got home, hooked up the HDMI-DVI cable to my old DVI-DVI cable used with the Pioneer HD box. I also hooked up the digital audio out as well as the two-channel analog outputs to my TV since I don't always use the stereo.


The first thing I noticed is that the standard analog RCA audio out jacks do not work with the HDMI-DVI cable hooked up. I haven't searched the thread, but this is the first I've heard of this happening. The Digital Audio cable is active, as reported, with HDMI-DVI. Does anyone know of a fix for this? No way the wife is going to turn on the receiver everytime she watches TV.


The second thing I noticed is that the HD channels had a blur/fog that was very noticible, at least on my set over the HDMI-DVI cable. The resolution was clearly better, but the PQ was not quite right.


The third thing I noticed was the same issues that Sickman is reporting about the porportion of the side bars on ESPNHD being way out of wack. Left side way thinner than the right side.


The fourth thing I noticed is that this box allows you to stretch and zoom an HD channel. For instance, if I have the TV set to stretch 4:3 channels, it also stretches the 16:9 channels. This only occurs when you change the aspect ration while on a HD channel. If you switch between two channels, the proper 16:9 image is restored. Just odd that the box will do anything to the 16:9 HDTV image.


The fifth thing I noticed is that the 4:3 image sidebares are grey but the picture is also boarded by two black strips. The left strip is about a third thinner than the strip on the right.? This is really annoying. I never did mind the grey bars like othes did, but these black "boarders" are driving me nuts.


I quickly jumped online to see what others were experiencing, and I decieded to hook up the Component cables that i was using with the 8000HD. This solved all of my issues. The image fog went away, 2 channel analog audio workes, and the image on the screen was properly centered. The only thing not fixed are those crazy boarders on the 4:3 image of SD channels.


FWIW, I have a 2 year old RCA Scenium HDTV Monitor. The TV doesn't allow you to do anything to the image over DVI or Component so I am stuck with the grey bars. I'm sure the DVI input needs some sort of calibration, but the component image looks great so it looks like I'm returning the HDMI-DVI connector.


I'll use the DVI input on my set for my MacMini when it gets here.


I'll be re-reading the thread now that I have the box to see if any of these mysteries can be solved.


Oh yeah, I almost forgot, good riddence to the 8000HD. This box is so much nicer looking and the features/performance are way improved. TWC 23rd street was a little over an hour wait at 2:30 and the guy I dealt with was nice.


Drew


----------



## pciav




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drew138_
> *...The first thing I noticed is that the standard analog RCA audio out jacks do not work with the HDMI-DVI cable hooked up.
> 
> 
> The second thing I noticed is that the HD channels had a blur/fog that was very noticible, at least on my set over the HDMI-DVI cable. The resolution was clearly better, but the PQ was not quite right...*



I have my second 8300 in the bedroom hooked up HDMI to DVI on a Panasonic 37" Plasma and I am using the analog audio out without problem. There are several sets of jacks, double check and make sure you are using the correct set for output.


For the HDMI out, there is a significant difference in calibration needed vs. the component output. It will depend on your display also. The end result is worth it. The component out is very good and there is not a world of differences between the two; however, there is definitley a lower noise floor with the digital out.


----------



## drew138




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pciav_
> *I have my second 8300 in the bedroom hooked up HDMI to DVI on a Panasonic 37" Plasma and I am using the analog audio out without problem. There are several sets of jacks, double check and make sure you are using the correct set for output.
> 
> 
> For the HDMI out, there is a significant difference in calibration needed vs. the component output. It will depend on your display also. The end result is worth it. The component out is very good and there is not a world of differences between the two; however, there is definitley a lower noise floor with the digital out.*



Phil,


Thanks for the response. It turns out I am an idiot.







My set has different analog inputs for different video inputs. I didn't change the analog inputs from Component to DVI on my HDTV when I switched from the 8000 to 8300HD, which explains why it worked over component and not DVI. At least now I know that I can get it to work.


Regarding the DVI calibration, my monitor has no manual controls on the verticle / horizontal or other tweaks other than the basic brighness. There is probably a system menu in there for technichans.


Any calibrators in the area want to let me know how to access the tech menu's on a RCA d40w135d or want to PM me with a calibration price/offer.


Thanks


Drew


----------



## EricScott

Posted a few questions about using a DVD recorder with the 8300HD here

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...41#post5208341 


Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## illdefined

has anyone found a service menu for the 8300? or the holy grail for us LCD owners: how to change the grey bars to BLACK??


thnx


----------



## arlodevl

I apologize if this has already been discussed (I read old posts, and did some searches, but of course may have missed salient posts) but I'm going a bit crazy trying to figure out why some 8300HD functions that I see discussed in other threads and on the Scientific Atanta web site (user manual can be accessed) do not appear to be implemented on the TW NYC boxes.


For example, I've seen references to choosing an "output" mode of "pass-through," which sends the signal directly to TV, how it is received (widescreen, not widescreen, 1081i, 720p etc). I've also seen references to an audio output setting which you can use to address the 5.1 over HDMI issue that has been discussed. I've heard people talk about different versions of the software? Is that the issue? Are we losing out on functions with TWC NYC? A way to upgrade software? Thoughts? Insights? Thanks


----------



## rgrossman

The SA boxes come with one of two completely different operating systems: SARA (written by Scientific Atlanta) and one by Pioneer. TWC-NYC uses the one by Pioneer, so any reference to the operating system on the SA website is likely to be wrong.


Just to confuse things though, TWCNYC has distributed manuals for the SARA software. They're useless.


----------



## EricScott

arlodevl,


While there are some setup features that Passport lacks that SARA has, the overall interface and DVR features of Passport are far superior IMHO. So don't be discouraged, we actually have the better software.


While there is no explicit "pass through" option, you can effectively do pass through on the 8300 (except for 480i) by enabling all of the output formats in the settings menus. 480i will be converted to 480p over component and HDMI but 720p and 1080i will pass as is.


The lack of the HDMI audio option is troublesome. The only way around it is to use and HDMI/DVI audio cable, which obviously only works if your TV has a DVI input. Otherwise you can use component if you want 5.1. The only way you won't get 5.1 is if you are using HDMI to HDMI on a display that can't decode 5.1 (most can't).


----------



## Rieper




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by kristcnj_
> *Excellent News!!!
> 
> 
> I got the 8300 on Monday in NJ and have been playing with the display settings ever since. For the first few days I was not impressed, however, last night's Cavs-TWolves game look AMAZING over HDMI. I've heard this before in posts, but it almost seems like HDMI calibrates itself over a few days time and renders a dramatically better picture than the day you first hook it up...
> 
> 
> Here's the best news of all: Dolby Digital 5.1 output during the game!!!
> 
> 
> Yesterday before the game, I was playing with the sound settings and one of the options is "fixed vs. variable" on my Sony Wega CRT KV-30HS420. Well, I set it to "fixed" and then set the TV speakers to "off" and the game came in 5.1 to my receiver via digital coax.
> 
> 
> Now, I finally have a complete home theater sytem...*



Hey, that's good news for others on this board. Unfortunately, I cannot say the same. My Panasonic TH-42PWD7UY plasma does not have the "turn off speakers" option most consumer displays have. So I have to live with outputting 2-channel stereo and have my receiver use Dolby Pro Logic II instead. Better than nothing, I guess...


By the way, I am using HDMI-to-HDMI. When I use component I get 5.1 audio from the 8300HD like everyone else.


----------



## franhan

I have gotten the 8300 and reception seems much better. I have enabled 480p, 720p and 1080i resolutions. However, my Sony KLV-26HG2 has a native resolution of 1280 x 768. Would I be better off disabling the 1080i resolution and trying to force the signal into 720p which is closer to the 768 native res? I am using HDMI => DVI for cable input.


----------



## jmbnyc

Has anyone (I see that Drew had the same problem) been able to solve the haze/fog problem with 8300HD when used with HDMI to plasma display? Switching to component to solve the problem doesn't really solve the problem, it just avoids it.


Some have reported that the HDMI signal seems to get better over a few days. Of course, others will suggest that this is not true and these folks are just fooling themselves.


In addition, I heard from someone that if I turn to channel 999 then I can check the signal strength of the TWC signal coming into the box. I continue to wonder whether my haze/fog issue is somehow related to a weak signal. One thing I notice (that I find somewhat odd) is that I manipulate the physical cable that it impacts the picture, i.e. it seems much too sensitive considering that the cable connection to the back of the 8300HD is very secure.


----------



## csundbom




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jmbnyc_
> *Has anyone (I see that Drew had the same problem) been able to solve the haze/fog problem with 8300HD when used with HDMI to plasma display? Switching to component to solve the problem doesn't really solve the problem, it just avoids it.
> 
> 
> Some have reported that the HDMI signal seems to get better over a few days. Of course, others will suggest that this is not true and these folks are just fooling themselves.
> 
> 
> In addition, I heard from someone that if I turn to channel 999 then I can check the signal strength of the TWC signal coming into the box. I continue to wonder whether my haze/fog issue is somehow related to a weak signal. One thing I notice (that I find somewhat odd) is that I manipulate the physical cable that it impacts the picture, i.e. it seems much too sensitive considering that the cable connection to the back of the 8300HD is very secure.*



I have a plasma (Panny) and I have no problems with haze or fog from the 8300HD running HDMI. Since we are talking about a digital signal, manipulating the cable wouldn't change the bits to produce more/less fog or haze. To me it looks like you have some kind of interference, or a ground loop. Try to isolate your plasma set from ground (break of the pin, or get a three->two prong adapter) and see if it makes a difference. I saw this exact problem at a client house a couple of weeks ago, but he was running Component. Turned out to be a ground problem.


Also, since the default brightness is so much higher on HDMI, you have to crank it down a fair bit to get a good picture without any washout. I suggest you utilize the INHD/HDNet test patterns to get it tweaked right.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by csundbom_
> *
> 
> Also, since the default brightness is so much higher on HDMI, you have to crank it down a fair bit to get a good picture without any washout. I suggest you utilize the INHD/HDNet test patterns to get it tweaked right.*



All inputs on my Sammy DLP were ISF-calibrated last year. Using those test patterns after installing the 8300HD, I had to turn down brightness from 66 to 30 (on a scale of 0-100) when using HDMI -->DVI. No major adjustment needed for component.


----------



## jmbnyc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by csundbom_
> *I have a plasma (Panny) and I have no problems with haze or fog from the 8300HD running HDMI. Since we are talking about a digital signal, manipulating the cable wouldn't change the bits to produce more/less fog or haze. To me it looks like you have some kind of interference, or a ground loop. Try to isolate your plasma set from ground (break of the pin, or get a three->two prong adapter) and see if it makes a difference. I saw this exact problem at a client house a couple of weeks ago, but he was running Component. Turned out to be a ground problem.
> *



Carl,


I agree on cable manipulation and digital signal which is why I said it was odd and a symptom of something wrong. Not sure what you mean by get a three->two prong adapater - what adapter are you talking about.


Can you point me to a link (or info) on how to do the calibration (I have seen some info posted here, but figured you may have a handy link).


----------



## csundbom




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jmbnyc_
> *Carl,
> 
> 
> I agree on cable manipulation and digital signal which is why I said it was odd and a symptom of something wrong. Not sure what you mean by get a three->two prong adapater - what adapter are you talking about.
> 
> 
> Can you point me to a link (or info) on how to do the calibration (I have seen some info posted here, but figured you may have a handy link).*



For the A/C power plug on the plasma. You can pick it up in any hardware store for a buck or two. A common problem is that the ground levels between the cable and power systems are different, causing interference of all kinds.


To do a quick black level calibration on a plasma without test patterns, find a channel showing a movie in letterbox format. Turn down brightness until all "noise" in the black bars disappear and no pixels are lit up. This should get you in the ballpark.


The test patterns on HDNet/INHD are pretty simple to use, there is a voiceover telling you what to do. For the HDNet one (tomorrow, Tuesday, at 8AM), turn down brightness until you can no longer see the "10" in the darkest box, then turn it back up until the 10 is just visible.


----------



## jmbnyc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by csundbom_
> *For the A/C power plug on the plasma. You can pick it up in any hardware store for a buck or two. A common problem is that the ground levels between the cable and power systems are different, causing interference of all kinds.
> 
> 
> To do a quick black level calibration on a plasma without test patterns, find a channel showing a movie in letterbox format. Turn down brightness until all "noise" in the black bars disappear and no pixels are lit up. This should get you in the ballpark.
> 
> 
> The test patterns on HDNet/INHD are pretty simple to use, there is a voiceover telling you what to do. For the HDNet one (tomorrow, Tuesday, at 8AM), turn down brightness until you can no longer see the "10" in the darkest box, then turn it back up until the 10 is just visible.*



Carl,

So let me make sure that I fully understand your suggestion. You are saying that I take the AC power cord on the plasma (3 prong), put a three to two prong adapter on it and then plug that into my monster power strip. The rationale here is that it eliminates the ground level delta given that the AC power cord for the cable is of the two prong variety.


Is it possible to record HDNet at 8am using the DVR?


----------



## csundbom




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jmbnyc_
> *Carl,
> 
> So let me make sure that I fully understand your suggestion. You are saying that I take the AC power cord on the plasma (3 prong), put a three to two prong adapter on it and then plug that into my monster power strip. The rationale here is that it eliminates the ground level delta given that the AC power cord for the cable is of the two prong variety.
> 
> 
> Is it possible to record HDNet at 8am using the DVR?*



Yes and Yes. You can also try to isolate the ground at the wall outlet with the same method, if isolating the plasma doesn't do the trick. Also, the ground problem would not be with the cable boxes power plug, but with the actual cable coax ground.


----------



## jmbnyc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by csundbom_
> *Yes and Yes. You can also try to isolate the ground at the wall outlet with the same method, if isolating the plasma doesn't do the trick. Also, the ground problem would not be with the cable boxes power plug, but with the actual cable coax ground.*



Got it. The cable coax ground was my first thought. In this run, I have exactly one splice. Perhaps I have a less than good splitter. Any suggestions for a good quality splitter to use?


----------



## Manatus

On the issue of HDMI and DD 5.1, I've come upon a recent article asserting that NO current A/V equipment is sending or receiving anything but 2-channel audio via HDMI. It's HERE .


----------



## illdefined




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Manatus_
> *On the issue of HDMI and DD 5.1, I've come upon a recent article asserting that NO current A/V equipment is sending or receiving anything but 2-channel audio via HDMI. It's HERE .*



if this is true, then SOMEONE on avsforum should know this for SURE. anybody??


----------



## andrewjnyc

My Sony (Wega XBR 960) has the same variable/fixed on/off speaker options as kristcnj's, so I'd hoped I could get my 8300 to output 5.1 with HDMI by configuring the set set that way...but no dice, not even after rebooting the box and turning the TV on and off


----------



## drew138

URGENT UPDATE FROM SA for DVR owners!










I signed up for updates from SA on their website and got this in my e-mail today. Spread the word. LOL


---------------------------------------------------

Dear DVR Subscriber,


It has just been brought to our attention that the providers of the program information in your interactive program guide have labeled tonight's and tomorrow's episodes of "American Idol" as re-runs when, in fact, they are first run episodes. So, if you've set up your DVR to record first-run only episodes of American Idol, it will not be recorded tonight or tomorrow night.


To ensure that these episodes are recorded, you will need to manually schedule each of them again by time or by program name for tonight and tomorrow night.


If you have any friends or neighbors who are not members of the Explorer eClub, you might want to let them know about this.


We apologize for any inconvenience.


Sincerely,


Scientific-Atlanta

----------------------------------------------


----------



## kristcnj

RE HDMI and 5.1...


I am receiving 5.1 using HDMI. As previously noted, my sony Wega has a setting for Fixed/Variable. Set it to fixed, then set the TV's speakers to off. Keep in mind you obviously still need to run the digital audio cable to the receiver, coax or optical...


There's no telling how long the DVR takes to handshake with the TV on the "speakers off" setting. I changed the setting and shut everthing off in the morning, then came back that evening and it was running as it's supposed to. Andrewj, you should try this... I think the problem is people are looking for an immediate 5.1 output and changing it back once that's not the immediate result. Try fixed/off and give it time...


----------



## bondtrader

Re. the HDMI issue.


While I have failed to make the 5.1 work by connecting the 8300 to my Sharp aquos 45GD6U on HDMI, I have been succesful in making the HDMI-HDMI connection of my DVD player and the same aquos work just fine -- with full 5.1 sound.


This implies the problem is not in the HDMI per se, it has to do with the handshaking between the TV and the 8300 (as kristcnj notes).


Anyways, as long as the HDMI-DVI link works, my impression is the result (both video & audio) is identical to kristcnj's set-up.


----------



## illdefined




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by kristcnj_
> 
> I think the problem is people are looking for an immediate 5.1 output and changing it back once that's not the immediate result. Try fixed/off and give it time... [/b]



we wouldn't have trouble getting 5.1 out of the dedicated audio cable, if HDMI did what it's supposed to, and gave us full digital video and sound from that ONE cable. it's not even working for TVs that can decode Dolby Digital internally.


----------



## illdefined

thanks Bondtrader, thats a relief.

out of curiosity, what HDMI DVD player you have and how's it look on your Sharp?


----------



## bondtrader

to illdefined:


I have the Denon 2910 purchased recently -- and it looks alright on the Sharp. This is my first dvd player (?!!) and it appears to me as fine value at its price range.


In addn. to the video playback, its serves as a terrific audio CD player as well (an imp. reason why I picked this one).


----------



## shyguy3763

Anyone know if the HD8300 is available on Staten Island?


----------



## orbeyonde

I called the richmond avenue customer service center last week and was told that they have 8300SD in stock but no 8300HD yet. I dont know if I should believe them though. Half the time, they are completely clueless.


----------



## shiffy

Here's TWC's response to my inquiry regarding the 5.1 audio issue. From their response, it seems they can look into the future -- but there's no telling how far they can see (that is, when the problem will be resolved). At least they appear to be aware that it needs to be addressed. I was afraid they would deny that 8300s were available.


Thank you for your recent message to Time Warner Cable.


In reference to your inquiry we are aware that the SA8300 software does

not allow 5.1 audio to be sent out. As we look into the future we

expect that an update from Scientific Atlanta should be available.


Please refer to our website @ www.twcnyc.com for any future plans,

services and news updates.


We apologize for any inconvenience that this may cause.


If you have any further questions please contact us at
[email protected]nyc.com or call our 24 hour Customer Support XPRESSLINE at

212-674-9100 or 718-358-0900.


Sincerely,


Time Warner Cable

Customer Support


----------



## vlapietra




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by franhan_
> *I have gotten the 8300 and reception seems much better. I have enabled 480p, 720p and 1080i resolutions. However, my Sony KLV-26HG2 has a native resolution of 1280 x 768. Would I be better off disabling the 1080i resolution and trying to force the signal into 720p which is closer to the 768 native res? I am using HDMI => DVI for cable input.*



You're best off letting the box pass through any resolutions your TV will accept. The TV will probably do a better job of scaling than the box will.


----------



## Goanna

Anyone here able to get one on Staten Island yet? I know they got the 8300SD's in, but last time I checked, no HD's yet.


----------



## Doug_L

Questions about the SA 8300HD.


1) Has anybody gotten the HDMI connection to work with a Sony KD-34XBR960? There seems to be a lot of difficulty in getting the 'handshaking' to work, and I'm wondering if anybody's tried with this TV yet.

2) Can I use the HDMI as a single connection and pass 480i/480p/720p/1080i to my TV? I like the ability to not change inputs when going from HD to SD, and my TV allows me aspect ration control using a single input now (component). I'm still investigating whether I have aspect ratio control with HDMI.


If anybody knows about this, any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## pdroth

Doug_L:


I have the exact same TV and have had absolutely no problems whatsoever using the HDMI. You may have a bad cable, bad 8300, or worse - a bad input on the Sony.


One thing though - the 8300 will not pass 480i over HDMI. The "passthrough" option is not available on our boxes, only SARA boxes. You will have still retain control of the picture size. What I did was set the 8300 to 4:3 Standard and 16:9 Letterbox, which eliminates the gray bars on SD channels. If a 4:3 channel is displayed, it will have black bars on sides and setting the picture mode to Full fills the screen.


If you have any other questions, feel free to send me a PM.


----------



## jedwards

I am trying to connect the 8300HD via HDMI to a sharp Aquos 37". I configured the sharp for the HDMI input, and just get a black screen. Is there a trick to getting HDMI to work on the 8300?


Thanks


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jedwards_
> *I am trying to connect the 8300HD via HDMI to a sharp Aquos 37". I configured the sharp for the HDMI input, and just get a black screen. Is there a trick to getting HDMI to work on the 8300?
> 
> 
> Thanks*



Don't know which Sharp you have, but I have the Aquos LC-37G4U, and HDMI works fine. I just ran a cable from the 8300 to the Sharp, and set the input to INPUT 4, and it worked. No configuration was necessary.


That being said, I'm not thrilled with the result. I find the colors muted and dull compared to component input. Probably just needs adjusting, but I haven't gotten around to fiddling yet.


-barry


----------



## jedwards

I have the same sharp. I just tried again and it worked this time. don't know what was different about the first 10 times....


regarding the color - go into the HDMI setup menu and set the Dynamic range to "out of range" color is much better.


Thanks for your response, at least I knew it should work.


----------



## margoba

Glad to hear it's working. Sometimes I think these electronic things are 90% science and 10% voodoo. Thanks for the dynamic range tip; I'll go try it in just a few minutes.


-barry


----------



## SRFast




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jedwards_
> *I am trying to connect the 8300HD via HDMI to a sharp Aquos 37". I configured the sharp for the HDMI input, and just get a black screen. Is there a trick to getting HDMI to work on the 8300?
> 
> 
> Thanks*



I recommend you check the earlier posts in this thread. I remember someone else having a similar problem. I connected the 8300HD to a Mits DLP via HDMI/HDMI and it worked with no problem. The 8300HD's HDMI port is always active so there no need/way to configure it.


Hope this helps....JL


----------



## nbuubu

I have a Sharp Aquos 45, and have had problems with HDMI. I've found (and this is disturbingly low-tech) that in order to get the handshake to happen I need to lift the already-plugged in HDMI cable at the back of the tv. Seems like the Aquos plug is a bit more open than spec and when I lift it it makes all the connections. Only need to do it once and then it's fine. Very strange.


----------



## drew138

Anyone else having pixelation and audio dropouts with the 8300?


----------



## tvuser1

I am using a Fusion card to get HD, and I can no longer get TNT which used to be on 87.2 (Fusion channel #). Anyone have a Fusion card that can tell me where TNT went?


----------



## pdroth

87.2 is gone - well, it's encrypted now.


----------



## BigBlueBong




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drew138_
> *Anyone else having pixelation and audio dropouts with the 8300?*



yeah man.....i'm gonna try and get a new box today, i've already had the service guy come out twice to check all my lines....things are better, but they still happen...i'm seriously considering satellite, if i didn't have to put up $500 bucks for what time warner is giving me for free........


----------



## Rieper




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drew138_
> *Anyone else having pixelation and audio dropouts with the 8300?*



Very rarely get pixelation/audio dropout. Compared to the 8000HD, the 8300HD has been great to me, so far.


----------



## pdroth

Now that I've had my 8300 for a few weeks, I have had some issues with it, albeit they are minor compared to the performance of the 8000:


- Some blacking out of the picture when changing channels. If I hit Info button twice then Exit the picture comes back to normal.


- After watching a recorded show and erasing the program, the screen will show snow for a few seconds then the picture will return. This isn't consistent behavior, but it always seems to happen after watching a recorded show.


- Occasionally I will have an audio dropout of a fraction of a second. It is nowhere near as bad as the 8000 was - maybe at worst one or two per hour.




On the plus side:


- Channel changing is much better.


- PQ is better. Hardly any pixelation issues.


- New search by Title/Keyword is a huge improvement.


- HDMI works great for me. (I don't have 5.1 receiver though) I can now use the 3 HD inputs available on my set thanks to the 8300.


----------



## John Mason

Some have said their Pioneer HD converters provide better images than than the SA8300HD. Some measurements from this Tuesday's 8 am HDNet test patterns would help confirm that.


Using this technique I found my 8300HD has 45% higher maximum horizontal resolution than my former 8000HD (1290 vs. 890 lines). But my RCN Cable converter (DTC6208) is better yet (1335 lines maximum). -- John


P.S. It would also be interesting to learn how much more resolution HDMI inputs deliver compared to YPbPr, number-wise, instead of just adjective-wise.


----------



## BigBlueBong

Yeah, I noticed the "snow" after stopping a program on an HD channel. This was when I was hooked up w/ DVI/HDMI. There's no snow w/ component. In case you were wondering........


----------



## tvuser1




> Quote:
> pdroth 87.2 is gone - well, it's encrypted now.



Thanks


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by BigBlueBong_
> *Yeah, I noticed the "snow" after stopping a program on an HD channel. This was when I was hooked up w/ DVI/HDMI. There's no snow w/ component. In case you were wondering........*



I guess that's another bug with HDMI. Big question is if it will ever get fixed - TWC still doesn't acknowledge these boxes are in deployment yet.


----------



## kristcnj

HAHA, that's not really a big question, I'm sure they won't be addressed.


My big questions are:

1. Do we have a HD VOD channel, either PPV or free?

2. Is ESPN really going to put the Yankees-Sox opening day game on the Deuce? Will TWC get the Deuce by then? Not having that game in HD will make me drop a deuce!


----------



## EricScott

Anyone having issues with HBO OD (200) on their 8300HD?


Over the past week and a half or so, every time I try to access HBO OD, the center (4:3) portion of the screen blacks out, the edges of the screen have the gray sidebars and the audio stays tuned to the channel I was previously watching. I cannot access 200 at all.


Haven't tried in a few days. Meant to post this last week but just thought of it now.


----------



## LL3HD

Ha!


Watching the Oscars last night and my box decided to crash towards the end of the telecast, just before Best Director. The box re booted just in time for Best Picture. I had to laugh. I guess I've been numbed by the old 8000 and its constant crashing.


The good news was, that the box didn't crash when Sidney Lumet's daughters were filling my wide screen.


----------



## anthonymoody




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LL3HD_
> *The good news was, that the box didn't crash when Sidney Lumet's daughters were filling my wide screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Daughters?!? I thought they were the hired help...










TM


----------



## jergans

TM:


I'm PMing you a Mac-related question.


Sorry for the off-topic post...


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by anthonymoody_
> *Daughters?!? I thought they were the hired help...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TM*



That makes two of us.


----------



## LL3HD

Does anyone know what happened to the channel that broadcast images from many of the DOT cameras in the NYC area? It was on during the rush hours. Can't seem to find it anymore. I thought it was in the 70's. Is it still on?


With these snowy days lately, it's helpful to get a quick view of driving conditions. I'm aware of the multitude of sources on line for these images but I am interested in what happened to the one that was on TW.


Also, any word on more HD channels? I would like to see the other premium channels in our HD line upStarz, TMC, CMAX. I personally prefer to have these rather than, or before, we get Pay HD on Demand.


----------



## EricScott

BTW - my HBO OD seems to be working fine now on the 8300HD.


----------



## ljaygould

This one was one of my "favorites" and it's DISAPPEARED!!! What a loss...even though I can get the cams over the 'Net it was good to get'em by pressing the Favorites button. I'd love to hear what happened.


Jay Gould


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LL3HD_
> *Also, any word on more HD channels? I would like to see the other premium channels in our HD line up—Starz, TMC, CMAX. I personally prefer to have these rather than, or before, we get Pay HD on Demand.*



Wouldn't mind seeing these on TWC myself. Puzzling that TW can't get its [Edit] own Cinemax HD into the TWC NYC system. At the moment I'm keeping RCN Cable, besides TWC, just to get Starz! and CMax in HD. (The RCN DVR converter, which puts out ~1335 lines versus my TWC 8300HD's 1290 lines, is another factor for viewing network HD via RCN. Looks like the max resolution of TWC's Pioneer converter remains a mystery--unless someone tested it with HDNet's 8 am test patterns today.)


For TWC to find the needed space after dropping ~10 analog channels for its latest HD add-ons, here's a new summary of all the techniques available to cable companies to maximize bandwidth use. -- John


----------



## pdroth

I'm guessing that TWC is hanging on to the analogs for as long as possibly since there are probably thousands of basic cable customers who don't require a converter. These customers are likely very low maintenance (no 8000's to go bad) and the income generated is very reliable. Trying to get these customers to go digital and pay for a converter will not be an easy task.


The funny thing is that new non-HD channels that few people have ever heard of are added quite freely, while the mainstream premium HD channels that all of us want are left out in the cold.


I can think of about 40 channels that I have NEVER watched (or even heard of) that I would gladly give up for more HD if the problem is bandwidth.


----------



## Paul Chiu

John,


Are these vertical lines? If so, that's a lot of missing lines. Shouldn't we get 1920 in 1080i ?





> Quote:
> _Originally posted by John Mason_
> *Wouldn't mind seeing these on TWC myself. Puzzling that TW can't get it's own Cinemax HD into the TWC NYC system. At the moment I'm keeping RCN Cable, besides TWC, just to get Starz! and CMax in HD. (The RCN DVR converter, which puts out ~1335 lines versus my TWC 8300HD's 1290 lines, is another factor for viewing network HD via RCN. Looks like the max resolution of TWC's Pioneer converter remains a mystery--unless someone tested it with HDNet's 8 am test patterns today.)
> 
> -- John*


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pdroth_
> *I'm guessing that TWC is hanging on to the analogs for as long as possibly since there are probably thousands of basic cable customers who don't require a converter. These customers are likely very low maintenance (no 8000's to go bad) and the income generated is very reliable. Trying to get these customers to go digital and pay for a converter will not be an easy task.
> 
> 
> The funny thing is that new non-HD channels that few people have ever heard of are added quite freely, while the mainstream premium HD channels that all of us want are left out in the cold.
> 
> 
> I can think of about 40 channels that I have NEVER watched (or even heard of) that I would gladly give up for more HD if the problem is bandwidth.*



As I stated in my earlier posts, we lose the DOT City Cam channel, which was a positive service to this community. A good use of bandwidth.


God forbid, they eliminate one of these so called community service channels. The ones that pacify the peoples of other nations, other cultures. Fine, you want to keep these stations, keep em, but serve the needs of this city first.


----------



## rgrossman

Different people have different needs. There is no reason why every channel has to be of interest to everyone, or even to a majority of the people. Community service and public access channels do serve the needs of the people of this city.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LL3HD_
> 
> Also, any word on more HD channels? I would like to see the other premium channels in our HD line upStarz, TMC, CMAX. I personally prefer to have these rather than, or before, we get Pay HD on Demand. [/b]



Agreed. I think this is the minimum they could do for us -- give us the HD premiums that we already subscribe to. Since I've gone HD, I've cancelled TMC & Cinemax as I lost patience in watching any pan & scanned movies, and only keep Starz! around because Starz Cinema shows widescreen (though in SD) movies.


Come on Time Warner, get with the program.....


As stated above -- the least they could do is give us their own Cinemax (TW owns HBO & Cinemax) in HD!


(Obviously they've got some licensing issues with Starz!, since it's the only premuim channel they don't offer a VOD channel for -- and it's not for lack of Starz! providing that option -- check out the Starz website for the listings)....


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Paul Chiu_
> *John,
> 
> 
> Are these vertical lines? If so, that's a lot of missing lines. Shouldn't we get 1920 in 1080i ?*



Yes, vertical converging lines on a resolution wedge, representing horizontal resolution. (See this post for HD resolution details.) Gary Merson measured about 1770 lines, via HDNet onDirecTV, a few years back. Someone else here registered 1280 lines with a 1366-max fixed-pixel display a few weeks back.


----------



## Paul Chiu

Not that great, is it? John !




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by John Mason_
> *Yes, vertical converging lines on a resolution wedge, representing horizontal resolution. (See this post for HD resolution details.) Gary Merson measured about 1770 lines, via HDNet onDirecTV, a few years back. Someone else here registered 1280 lines with a 1366-max fixed-pixel display a few weeks back.*


----------



## jasonDono

I just bought a projector with a dvi-d port. I want to hook up my 8300HD to it. I have a dvi-d cable. Can someone tell me what adapter I need to plug it into the hdmi port on the 8300HD? Perhaps give me a link or tell me where I can buy it in the city.

Much appreciated.

Jason


----------



## mabrym

Regarding the very thin black bars on 4:3 - on my Samsung I only get these through component. On composite there are no black lines, but the grey bars are wider than on component. This makes me wonder if the cable box is inserting black bars, but they are being overwritten by the TV's grey bars. If the cable box inserts 2 inch wide bars in black, and the TV puts in grey bars 1.75 inches wide that would explain it.


But why does the width of the bars differ from component to composite, and more importantly what can be done about it? I went into the service menu and adjusted horizontal width, but that just stretched everything including the bars.


----------



## Rieper




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jasonDono_
> *I just bought a projector with a dvi-d port. I want to hook up my 8300HD to it. I have a dvi-d cable. Can someone tell me what adapter I need to plug it into the hdmi port on the 8300HD? Perhaps give me a link or tell me where I can buy it in the city.
> 
> Much appreciated.
> 
> Jason*



Many have reported buying their HDMI-DVI adapters at Best Buy on 23rd Street in Manhattan.


Or you can try online: www.ramelectronics.net


----------



## EricScott

I am using this cable (scroll to bottom of the linked page) from Ram Electronics and am very happy with it (fairly thin, good quality, gold connectors). It's more expensive than an adapter but still less than $50 shipped. The only issue with using an adapter is that it can add weight to the cable, which can cause the HDMI side to come loose.


http://www.ramelectronics.net/html/DVI-hdmi_cables.html


----------



## scott_bernstein

I noticed last night that when I tuned to ch. 708 it now says "This channel is a subscription service. Call the following number to subscribe: 718-xxx-xxxx"


Is everybody else seeing this?


I guess any new developments with this channel are a good thing, right? At least they're doing SOMETHING with it.


----------



## shyguy3763

Any news on the HD8300 ever coming to Staten Island?


----------



## LisaM

Scott: I just turned on the tv and see the same notice on Channel 708. No indication, however, what type of programming one would be subscribing for.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by scott_bernstein_
> *I noticed last night that when I tuned to ch. 708 it now says "This channel is a subscription service. Call the following number to subscribe: 718-xxx-xxxx"
> 
> 
> Is everybody else seeing this?
> 
> 
> I guess any new developments with this channel are a good thing, right? At least they're doing SOMETHING with it. *



I check channel 708 daily-- a llittle neurotically







and I didn't see that message. What I did see, which was different, was a black screen,. The same type of black out screen that I see on INHD when the Knicks are scheduled.


What you saw last night sounds to me like the arrival of HD on demand channel. I hope not. I prefer to see any available bandwidth go to the other premium channels in HD first.


It's all about the bottom line. With a pay HD channel, TW will probably increase revenue immediately. They will not see a spike with Starz, CMAX, or TMC, in HD, most of us pay for it already.


We, the customers, we come second, if that.


----------



## DFletcher

Sorry about this beforehand.


I don't have time to read through this entire thread. Has anyone succeeded in attaching a hard drive to the 8300? I'd like to do this, to store high-def material, but I'm not going to purchase a drive just to find it doesn't work.


----------



## bigd86




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by scott_bernstein_
> *I noticed last night that when I tuned to ch. 708 it now says "This channel is a subscription service. Call the following number to subscribe: 718-xxx-xxxx"
> 
> 
> Is everybody else seeing this?
> 
> 
> I guess any new developments with this channel are a good thing, right? At least they're doing SOMETHING with it. *



Naturally, as soon as I saw this I called TWCNY. Apparently they're going to offer "movies and original programming" on 708, but it will be included with the ESPN-HDNET-INHD package, so if you already have this, you should get whatever is on 708 whenever they decide to put something on 708.


----------



## MAB

I have to order TWC if voom goes down.


Do they deliver the 8300 for new installs?


Anything I should know before ordering?


I see that the digital package comes with a SD box...can I have that one HD as well in addition to the 8300?


Thanks.


----------



## John Mason

MAB,

Just ask for the 8300HD DVR. Make sure they don't try to foist the earlier poor-resolution 8000HD DVR on you. You'll need to request the extra HD tier (2INHDs, 2HDNets, ESPN-HD) if you want it. Details at twcnyc.com. I see from today's NYTimes there's still a glimmer of hope for VOOM. -- John


----------



## gregeas

Does anyone know if there are any 8300s available at 23rd St today? What kind of wait am I am looking at this afternoon?


----------



## patrickpiteo




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by John Mason_
> *MAB,
> 
> Just ask for the 8300HD DVR. Make sure they don't try to foist the earlier poor-resolution 8000HD DVR on you. You'll need to request the extra HD tier (2INHDs, 2HDNets, ESPN-HD) if you want it. Details at twcnyc.com. I see from today's NYTimes there's still a glimmer of hope for VOOM. -- John*



I have VOOM and TWC.. VOOM'S HD lineup is great. The only thing for me is still DVR.







I am really want them to keep going...


----------



## patrickpiteo




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by MAB_
> *I have to order TWC if voom goes down.
> 
> 
> Do they deliver the 8300 for new installs?
> 
> 
> Anything I should know before ordering?
> 
> 
> I see that the digital package comes with a SD box...can I have that one HD as well in addition to the 8300?
> 
> 
> Thanks.*



I had them installed just in case also.. the HD-DVR works pretty good.. Just make sure like all have said that you get an 8300 I also had the SD8300 an that works well also. The only bad thing is you are gonna wish they had more HD channels..


----------



## rgrossman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by gregeas_
> *Does anyone know if there are any 8300s available at 23rd St today? What kind of wait am I am looking at this afternoon?*



I know my answer is a little late, but I went yesterday at 11:30, and got mine in about 40 minutes. They have huge stacks of them.


----------



## gregeas

Another interaction with TW, another blood pressure spike.


So I took the afternoon off and went to 23rd St with my old Pioneer HD box. The line was about an hour, but thankfully they did have plenty of 8300 HD boxes. I get home, unpack everything, and NO REMOTE!


So I call TW, and they say I have to pay $20 to have one sent via snail mail, or I can go back up there and get one for free. Thanks! So I talk to a manager, and he waives the fee, but I still have to wait a week for the remote. As it stands, I have to scan through 700 channels to get to hi-def. And of course the DVR functions can't be accessed without the remote.


PS: Last time I dealt with TW, they removed my working HD box and installed a SD box while I wasn't here. The next trip, they brought another SD box. On the third try they got it right (I switched the 8000HD back to the Pioneer). This time I took matters into my own hands, and look what happened.


----------



## gregeas

Does the remote for the 8000HD work with the 8300? If so, I can grab the one from my office, which isn't being used right now.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by gregeas_
> *Does the remote for the 8000HD work with the 8300? If so, I can grab the one from my office, which isn't being used right now.*



They're identical.


----------



## gregeas

Thanks... I'll go get it now.


----------



## Paul Chiu

As usual, I have to go through the annoying voice operated TWC call in number, only to go through 3 sets of "domestic" representatives that knows nothing about HDTV, let alone our mysterious channel 708.


After 22 minutes on my cell phone and 4 different clue-less reps, I gave up.


I will not call again unless it's the Playboy-HD channel....


----------



## Mobert




> Quote:
> Naturally, as soon as I saw this I called TWCNY. Apparently they're going to offer "movies and original programming" on 708, but it will be included with the ESPN-HDNET-INHD package, so if you already have this, you should get whatever is on 708 whenever they decide to put something on 708.



I have the HD package and I get a message saying it's a subscription service.


----------



## patrickpiteo




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Paul Chiu_
> *As usual, I have to go through the annoying voice operated TWC call in number, only to go through 3 sets of "domestic" representatives that knows nothing about HDTV, let alone our mysterious channel 708.
> 
> 
> After 22 minutes on my cell phone and 4 different clue-less reps, I gave up.
> 
> 
> I will not call again unless it's the Playboy-HD channel....*



Hey I'm for that.. I got it already on VOOM.. Sometimes just a little to clear and detailed a picture for me..


----------



## Mobert

I called about 708 and the lady on the phone said it should be working. Sent a "signal" to my box but still seeing the subscription thing, Had me unplug it same thing. So she set an appointmant for a tech to come out Wednesday. That seems totally strange!! But I let her make the appointment anyways.


----------



## bigd86




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Mobert_
> *I have the HD package and I get a message saying it's a subscription service.*



They do not seem to have 708 turned on yet.

I was told 2 days ago that they did not have programming on it yet, but will in the near future. The program guide should show what's on when something is finally on-right now all it says is "HD Specials".


----------



## EricScott

Does anyone else have a "subscribe to WNBC HDTV" message on 704? Pretty hilarious. Imagine having to pay for NBC HDTV. The new HD Local Tier - only $9.95 per month.


Never mind - it's gone.


----------



## Mobert

Nope I only seem to get that on 708


----------



## Paul Chiu

HD Special-ly irritating !



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bigd86_
> *....... all it says is "HD Specials".*


----------



## MAB

Thanks for all replies.


We will see where voom goes and make a decision.


----------



## ilike4

I picked up the HD8300 yesterday from 23rd st. When I got home I fired it up and went through all the channels and realized that my on demand channels weren't working. I kept scrolling through the channels and realized that I was now receiving all the premium movie channels--showtime, tmc, starz, etc. I am signed up for the "dbest" service and am used to getting four of those channels and the on demand for them, but now I am getting all of them, minus the on demand. Also, I went to the nba package and college basketball package and was receiving those as well. Has anybody else experienced this "problem" or know why this was happening? Thanks.


----------



## kwokpot




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ilike4_
> *I picked up the HD8300 yesterday from 23rd st. When I got home I fired it up and went through all the channels and realized that my on demand channels weren't working. I kept scrolling through the channels and realized that I was now receiving all the premium movie channels--showtime, tmc, starz, etc. I am signed up for the "dbest" service and am used to getting four of those channels and the on demand for them, but now I am getting all of them, minus the on demand. Also, I went to the nba package and college basketball package and was receiving those as well. Has anybody else experienced this "problem" or know why this was happening? Thanks.*



That's what happens when you 'activate' a new STB, whether DVR or not. Usually, it takes about 24 hrs for the box to be programmed with the channel package that you have paid for.


When I got my 8300 last month, it took 24 hrs to lose the freebie channels - I made sure I recorded a couple of HD premium channel movies before I 'lost' them.


When I originally got the Pio HD STB, it took about 5 days to 'lose' the premium channels.



Trust me, you will 'lose' them!


----------



## ilike4

I figured it was something like that. I was able to enjoy a couple of basketball games last night, so that was nice.


----------



## rgrossman

The same thing happened to me yesterday. I called them and they "sent a signal" to my new box. Then she had me do a hard boot (pull the plug and count to 10), and everything was restored to normal.


----------



## DjPiLL

Looks like we are losing FSNY and MSG once again.

http://www.twcnyc.com 


F-ing cablevision up to their bullshyt again. This time I have a feeling it will be down for good as they are actually REPLACING these channels with NBATV and CSTV.


Maybe they will come back on... but I am really getting sick of this crap.


----------



## Mobert

WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I NEED TO SEE MY KNICK GAMES!!!! THIS IS TOTAL ********!!!


----------



## gregeas

I guess getting the Yankees in HD is not on the horizon...


----------



## bwatson

TWCNYC Ch 708 will have some select NBA games in HD for NBA League Pass Subscribers in March. These are in addition to the NBA HD games on INHD.

Ch 708 is a Specials channel for HD content. Programming on the channel is usually available to all customers with HD boxes. However, the program provider usually dictates the distribution. In this case, the right to receive the games is limited to NBA League Pass subscribers.


With respect to obtaining 8300HD boxes from TWCNYC, the only requirements are you must have DTV and pay the monthly DVR service fee of $8.95.


There is no "if you buy this, you will definitely get the 8300HD" deal.


The majority of HD DVRs being supplied are 8300HD, but some 8010HD (a.ka. 8000HD) boxes are in the pipeline too.


If you purchase the HD Xtra package for $8.95 and DVR service the combined price is $15, or a savings of $2.90.


----------



## LL3HD

Wow! Is this the actual legendary BW??

You mean to tell me that this essential thread has finally been taken off of the "pay me no mind" list. At last we have an ear. ?..

This is good.

Thanks.

Hang in there with us. It should be beneficial for all.

Or, is this just a, pay no attention to that man behind the curtain, coincidence?


----------



## MAB2005

8300HD-DVR Pickup?


I just called and a CSR told me that Queens Center is not an equipment pickup place and I had to go to Kissena Blvd. Is that true? Has anyone picked up and 8300 at Queens Center?


----------



## Paul Chiu

If it's really you, Mr Watson. Please give us Playboy-HD or make inDemand channels 301 and 302 in 1080i. This is New York "big blue" city, right?


Finally glad that someone who understands HDTV from TWC is represented here. Maybe our wait is over!


Paul





> Quote:
> _Originally posted by MAB2005_
> *8300HD-DVR Pickup?
> 
> 
> I just called and a CSR told me that Queens Center is not an equipment pickup place and I had to go to Kissena Blvd. Is that true? Has anyone picked up and 8300 at Queens Center?*


----------



## patrickpiteo




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by MAB2005_
> *8300HD-DVR Pickup?
> 
> 
> I just called and a CSR told me that Queens Center is not an equipment pickup place and I had to go to Kissena Blvd. Is that true? Has anyone picked up and 8300 at Queens Center?*



Just go to teh Queens Center you can get either the SD8300 and the HD 8300. I did 2 weeks ago. BTW the Kissena Blvd location does not exist anymore. Great information they gave you ha..


----------



## kristcnj

Mr. Watson, while there are larger issues at play on this, what are the odds of seeing ESPN 2 HD or YES HD (or even MSG HD but...)in time for baseball season. I know the latter isn't launched but might you have some inside information?


----------



## anthonymoody

Hello Mr. Watson,


Thanks for the information and your participation here. If you couldn't tell by the 200 pages of posts (and counting) you are MOST welcome here!!!





















I'm guessing/hoping you or a staff member monitors this thread - and we're happy for it.


I'm sure the list of HD channels we all want added is long, as is the list of things we'd liked fixed/enabled on the 8300HD. That said, please don't let our ranting chase you away!










TM


----------



## DjPiLL

WB-11 in HDTV would be a nice addition. Especially considering the MSG/FSNY is not helping things.


----------



## QMAN71

STILL no 8300HD on Staten Island. I was at the service center tonight and saw a guy getting an 8300 and before I got too excited I realized that it was the SD version. Maybe that's a sign that the 8300HD will be coming shortly.


----------



## nywst

MLB season is just few weeks away. Any updates on the possible YES HD? If there's a one.....


----------



## work permit

Bob


Thanks so much for your post. By this single act, you've told us all that you read this thread. That means alot to us. It was this thread and your office (I hope yolanda is well) that turned me on to HD on TWC (and halted my attempts to get DirectTV installed in my coop). Hopefully this thread is as helpful to you as its been to us.


Best regards


----------



## pgershon

MSG officially off


----------



## Mobert

Yup it sure is. This is totally unacceptable! I pay my damn bill, I'm a HUGE Knicks fan, I should NOT be bared from watching what I pay for


----------



## drew138

Was anyone else's cable modem basiclly dead last night around 10:30 PM? I couldn't d/l yahoo homepage; tried several re-boots and re-starts?


Everything was find this AM; Just curious if I was the only person in Soho, West Village with this problem?


Thanks


Drew


----------



## John Mason

Perhaps Bob Watson could let us know if the 708 specials channel will be used for this year's Masters golf tournament? In previous years USA Network's weekday HD golf coverage (Thursday, Friday) was available on 708 and CBS took over on the weekends. (A current related thread ).-- John


----------



## BigBlueBong




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drew138_
> *Was anyone else's cable modem basiclly dead last night around 10:30 PM? I couldn't d/l yahoo homepage; tried several re-boots and re-starts?
> 
> 
> Everything was find this AM; Just curious if I was the only person in Soho, West Village with this problem?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Drew*



I've been having dropouts on sat. mornings...but that's the only time i notice...it could be other times as well, but i wasn't logged on.....so much for "always on". I'd call customer service, but we all know how much good that does.


----------



## kristcnj

I had plenty of dropouts last night...


----------



## margoba

I have been suffering short internet dropouts (maybe 30 seconds), once or twice a day, for a few months now.


-barry


----------



## jergans




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by John Mason_
> *Perhaps Bob Watson could let us know if the 708 specials channel will be used for this year's Masters golf tournament? In previous years USA Network's weekday HD golf coverage (Thursday, Friday) was available on 708 and CBS took over on the weekends. (A current related thread ).-- John*



John:


In reading the thread and press release, it looks like the Thursday and Friday coverage will be carried on CBS HD stations. If that's the case, we'll get it on 702.


----------



## Mobert

I can't see the knicks game right now! [email protected]&* you Time Warner! Your HD Lineup sucks a$$ and now this!


----------



## John Mason




> _Originally posted by John Mason_
> 
> 
> Perhaps Bob Watson could let us know if the 708 specials channel will be used for this year's Masters golf tournament? In previous years USA Network's weekday HD golf coverage (Thursday, Friday) was available on 708 and CBS took over on the weekends. (A current related thread ).-- John
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jergans_
> *John:
> 
> 
> In reading the thread and press release, it looks like the Thursday and Friday coverage will be carried on CBS HD stations. If that's the case, we'll get it on 702.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could be. Can't recall details of all the previous years of weekday coverage. Here someone says that in 2004, when TWC NYC didn't have it yet, INHD carried the weekday Masters. Recall fuming one or more years because, while others had access to weekday coverage, the channels weren't available on TWC. -- John
Click to expand...


----------



## jmp_nyc

Folks, if you want TWC to carry MSG so you can see your Knicks/Mets, call your local member of the City Council and the Mayor's office.


The City Council set up the law that gives TWC the exclusive right to provide cable service in the city. In doing so, they took the free market out of the equation when it comes to determining which services to provide. If we had real choice in cable, either TWC would get MSG back on the air, or every customer who ranks sports as a high priority would switch to another cable provider. As things stand now, TWC doesn't actually have any incentive to provide real customer service.


Normally, the city wouldn't be responsible for intervening in negotiations between two private companies. However, the city has already intervened to create a situation that is supposedly in the best interest of the customers. Once the city intervened to make sure that these cable carriers face no competition, it's the city's responsibility to force them to provide a service that benefits consumers at least as much as a real competative market would. IF we'd be better off with a competative market, why has the city intervened in the first place?

-JMP


----------



## Rieper




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jmp_nyc_
> *The City Council set up the law that gives TWC the exclusive right to provide cable service in the city.
> 
> -JMP*



My neighbor has RCN cable installed and I live on the Upper Westside. How is this, "exclusive" right?


----------



## IMaNewbie

Anyone pay a visit to the Jamaica office to swap out for the 8300 boxes? Wondering if it is worth the trip.. thx!


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Rieper_
> *My neighbor has RCN cable installed and I live on the Upper Westside. How is this, "exclusive" right?*



If you happen to live in a building where you have a choice between RCN and TWC then you are more fortunate than most of us who are forced into one or the other based on where they live. In my previous building I could only get RCN. Now I can only get TWC. So while not technically exclusive, for all practical purposes they have a monopoly for many of us.


----------



## Rieper




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by EricScott_
> *If you happen to live in a building where you have a choice between RCN and TWC then you are more fortunate than most of us who are forced into one or the other based on where they live. In my previous building I could only get RCN. Now I can only get TWC. So while not technically exclusive, for all practical purposes they have a monopoly for many of us.*



And how exactly are you being "forced"? Just pick up the phone and call RCN, no?


Seems odd a building would care what your cable company is, unless they have a vested interested (ie. contractual agreements with TWC). Is that what's really going on here?


----------



## LisaM

In many NYC buildings, developers sell the exclusive rights to the cable wires to one particular company - usually TWC. That puts a competitor (cable or satellite) in the position of having to re-wire the entire building to offer service. This is usually a difficult process in that it is costly and can require adding moldings to hallways through which to run wires - something that condo and coop boards often do not like to do.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Rieper_
> *And how exactly are you being "forced"? Just pick up the phone and call RCN, no?
> 
> 
> Seems odd a building would care what your cable company is, unless they have a vested interested (ie. contractual agreements with TWC). Is that what's really going on here?*



Yes exactly. Maybe I'm just unlucky but the three apartment buildings I've lived in in NYC (all high rise doorman buildings) have only allowed you to use one cable company - either RCN or Time Warner. And none of these buildings allow you to put up a dish so if you want anything other than the basic channels, you are forced to go with the cable provider they choose.


Like I said, maybe this is not the way most of Manhattan works but I'm 3 for 3 in 3 different neighborhoods.


edit - Lisa - thanks for your far more eloquent response


----------



## shiffy

There's no RCN available in Brooklyn -- we're carved up between TWC and Cablevision (you don't get to choose which one; the one you get depends on where you live). I don't know if they each still have exclusive rights to their areas, but I think that they do or, at least, did until recently.


----------



## Mobert

This is horrible! My building won't allow a dish and TWC is the only cable provider allowed in this area of Brooklyn. So what reason does TWC have to give a crap if I and others in my position are upset about this? Not like we can take our business elsewhere. If I had another provider to use I'd have canceled my service with TWC the day they took MSG off the air.


I honestly don't see how it's legal for them to be the only provider to an area or building. It sure as hell should not be legal.


----------



## ljaygould

The point is, the cable industry is a modified monopoly. Sure, some buildings have had arrangements with different providers. Sure, some subscribers can put up a dish and get satellite. But if you live in a building without a special arrangement with RCN or some other provider, you're stuck with the cable company assigned to your territory by the city as a monopoly franchise. Thus, jmp_nyc is right: TWC has had all of Manhattan and a large portion of the rest of the city since it bought out former providers Manhattan Cable and TelePrompTer (anyone remember what a bargain THEY weren't?) Thus the city has the ability to put pressure on TW to make nice with competitor Cablevision or risk losing the franchise to them or another competitor next time out (and does anyone think that would be a great bargain for us, other than diehard sports fans who would feel a bit safer at getting their favorite programming that way?)


Anyway, these conflicts happen often and result from the fact that the cable companies are also content providers with conflicting interests, which creates a noxious soup for the cable ratepayers (i.e. us) who are generally taken for granted in the process. We are seen as a captive audience and the only threat of reprisal is from the city which assigns the franchises. Good luck.


Jay Gould


----------



## Manatus

In the areas in which it operates in NYC, TWC has an exclusive, City-awarded, franchise to operate as a cable company. As a legal matter, RCN is an "Open Video Service Provider," not a cable company, and is not regulated by the City. With some exceptions, it cannot provide services to an individual apartment building without getting permission from a majority of the residents. These legal nuances are explained in the FAQ section of the DoITT WEB SITE .


----------



## Touge

Anyone in Forest Hills, Queens getting good reception ?. I have a silver sensor combined with the lg-4200a in my apt and the signal is between bad and fair. The picture is always dropping


----------



## jergans




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Mobert_
> *This is horrible! My building won't allow a dish and TWC is the only cable provider allowed in this area of Brooklyn. So what reason does TWC have to give a crap if I and others in my position are upset about this? Not like we can take our business elsewhere. If I had another provider to use I'd have canceled my service with TWC the day they took MSG off the air.
> 
> 
> I honestly don't see how it's legal for them to be the only provider to an area or building. It sure as hell should not be legal.*



A building cannot prevent you from putting up a dish. There is a federal law giving you the right to install an antenna/satellite dish in an area controlled by you (that is, you cannot install one on the roof of your building, but you could install one on your balcony). This law explicitly supercedes any lease, co-op or condominum restrictions.


Here is a link that provides some helpful information: FCC Fact Sheet


----------



## EricScott

There is a specific restriction in my rental lease that prohibits me from putting up a dish. Plus I don't have a balcony.


----------



## jergans




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by EricScott_
> *There is a specific restriction in my rental lease that prohibits me from putting up a dish. Plus I don't have a balcony.*



The law essentially nullifies that restriction.


Q: What types of restrictions are prohibited?


A: The rule prohibits restrictions that impair a person's ability to install, maintain, or use an antenna covered by the rule. The rule applies to state or local laws or regulations, including zoning, land-use or building regulations, private covenants, homeowners' association rules, condominium or cooperative association restrictions, *lease restrictions* , or similar restrictions on property within the exclusive use or control of the antenna user where the user has an ownership or leasehold interest in the property. A restriction impairs if it: unreasonably delays or prevents use of; (2) unreasonably increases the cost of; or (3) precludes a person from receiving or transmitting an acceptable quality signal from an antenna covered under the rule. The rule does not prohibit legitimate safety restrictions or restrictions designed to preserve designated or eligible historic or prehistoric properties, provided the restriction is no more burdensome than necessary to accomplish the safety or preservation purpose.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jergans_
> *The law overrules that restriction.*



Even if I knowingly consent to it?


----------



## jergans




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by EricScott_
> *Even if I knowingly consent to it?*



See my edited post. Essentially the provision in the contract is itself prohibited. The effect of the FCC regulation is to delete that provision from your contract. And if you press the issue, most management companies in NYC will admit that they cannot prevent you from installing a dish.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jergans_
> *See my edited post. Essentially the provision in the contract is itself prohibited. The effect of the FCC regulation is to delete that provision from your contract. And if you press the issue, most management companies in NYC will admit that they cannot prevent you from installing a dish.*



Very interesting. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Rieper




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jergans_
> *See my edited post. Essentially the provision in the contract is itself prohibited. The effect of the FCC regulation is to delete that provision from your contract. And if you press the issue, most management companies in NYC will admit that they cannot prevent you from installing a dish.*



Why isn't more information like this made available to the general public? This should be on a flyer in every lobby in every building in New York City. They do it with the cigarrete industry, see: http://www.thetruth.com/index.cfm?seek=truth


----------



## LisaM

The question is: if you don't have a balcony, roof or terrace under your exclusive control, where would you put a dish?


----------



## HDntheCity

well in my case i put my sat dish on the roof--but i have a really cool landlord who gave me written permission. it never hurts to ask nicely.


jim


----------



## jmp_nyc

Unfortunately, in my case I'm in a building with 600 units, I have no roof access, and my windows all face north. The FCC regulation only helps people who have south facing areas under their control.


TWC has a deal with building management so that we all get a slightly reduced rate. Even if the building didn't have the exclusivity deal, a very significant number of tennants would need to want RCN in order for them to justify the expense of wiring 34 floors for their service alongside TWC.


What TWC has essentially told me is that if I want to be able to watch the Knicks and Mets, I need to move. I fail to understand why the city has put themselves in a position where they are contractually obligated to endorse this stance...

-JMP


----------



## jergans




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LisaM_
> *The question is: if you don't have a balcony, roof or terrace under your exclusive control, where would you put a dish?*



I have a friend who received excellent reception through a partially open window (keeping the dish entirely inside the apartment). That's not an ideal solution, but if you're desparate...


----------



## LisaM

If it is entirely inside your apartment, I don't see how it could come under the purview of a condo or coop board or rental management company. The FCC regulations are designed to protect people who are forbidden from putting a dish on their own balcony, terrace or exclusive roof.


I agree, btw, I have also heard of people who have had a dish inside their unit with some success.


----------



## Mobert




> Quote:
> A building cannot prevent you from putting up a dish. There is a federal law giving you the right to install an antenna/satellite dish in an area controlled by you (that is, you cannot install one on the roof of your building, but you could install one on your balcony). This law explicitly supercedes any lease, co-op or condominum restrictions.



In my situation it's a building in a landmark area and a law prohibiting them from allowing things such as dishes that would "change the look" of the buildings outside seems to win out.


----------



## anthonymoody




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jmp_nyc_
> *What TWC has essentially told me is that if I want to be able to watch the Knicks and Mets, I need to move.*




Hey TWC that's MY line!










Seriously though, I feel your pain.


TM


----------



## timewaster

If you put the dish on your balcony how do you run a wire from outside your balcony into your apt?

Is it wireless?


----------



## DjPiLL

Run it though your window I suppose.



For those Mets fans out there. How do you plan on dealing with this? I am considering ordering MLB.TV


Problem though is... they abide by all the local blackout laws. Meaning I could order it... but i couldn't watch the Mets games anyways.


I am wondering how they determine where your billing blackout rules go to? Do they go by your credit card billing address? If this is the case... I am considering changing my billing address on one of my cards temporarily to an office I have at my job in Los Angeles. Ill order the monthly (maybe the season plan)... and then just change the billing address back.


----------



## LisaM

I believe that they go by your IP address.


I ordered MLB.com while I was in South Jersey, which is part of the Philadelphia market. My billing address was still in NYC. I was concerned that my billing address would result in a blackout of the Yankee games. The rep told me that they check IP addresses.


----------



## DjPiLL




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LisaM_
> *I believe that they go by your IP address.
> 
> 
> I ordered MLB.com while I was in South Jersey, which is part of the Philadelphia market. My billing address was still in NYC. I was concerned that my billing address would result in a blackout of the Yankee games. The rep told me that they check IP addresses.*




Oh man if they go by your IP address... thats even EASIER. I can just proxy through that office and my IP will originate through their servers (LA servers).


Any way to verify this? This makes my life easy as I wouldn't have to mess with my credit card statement.


----------



## LisaM

Call and ask them. That is what I did originally.


----------



## DjPiLL




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LisaM_
> *Call and ask them. That is what I did originally.*




Ok i will definitely do that. Thanks. Lets see how long this Cablevision thing plays out. If they are still out come opening day.... then i think its time to order.


----------



## IMaNewbie

where do i go in the Queens Center Mall? I've never been there. Is the TWC office easy to find?


----------



## patrickpiteo




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by IMaNewbie_
> *where do i go in the Queens Center Mall? I've never been there. Is the TWC office easy to find?*



Stop at the info center there. It is in the end of the old section if you are familer with it...


----------



## mabrym




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DjPiLL_
> *Ok i will definitely do that. Thanks. Lets see how long this Cablevision thing plays out. If they are still out come opening day.... then i think its time to order.*



from mlb.com


"clicking on a live MLB.TV link will perform and trigger a number of checks to make sure that you are located outside of the applicable blackout territory. Due to the foregoing blackout restrictions, you may be required to log in to each webcast (both for free and subscription fee webcasts) with a valid major credit card for address verification"


But they must not do that all the time. It could be a crapshoot for each webcast.


----------



## DjPiLL




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mabrym_
> *from mlb.com
> 
> 
> "clicking on a live MLB.TV link will perform and trigger a number of checks to make sure that you are located outside of the applicable blackout territory. Due to the foregoing blackout restrictions, you may be required to log in to each webcast (both for free and subscription fee webcasts) with a valid major credit card for address verification"
> 
> 
> But they must not do that all the time. It could be a crapshoot for each webcast.*





I wonder if a simple proxy is a good enough workaround for this.


----------



## LisaM

Once I signed up, I never had to sign on again with a valid credit card. It just automatically came on.


----------



## DjPiLL

Well i signed up today and I have the game on. =) Lets see how long it lasts.


----------



## mabrym

Did you use the proxy server?


----------



## Mobert

YES network back but not MSG? anyone know why?


----------



## Mattdoc

YES is not related to MSG.

That's why Time Warner will not lose YES. The Evil Empire (Yanks) were smart enough to separate themselves from the true Evil Empire (the folks at MSG and Cable-vision).


----------



## Mobert

They came off together tho? so why not get put back together?


----------



## margoba

I don't think that YES was ever taken off TWCNYC. You may be thinking of FSNY.


-barry


----------



## Flavius

I live in Poughkeepsie which I guess is part of TWCNYC since the Mid-Hudson TWC site now points to twcnyc.com. Anyway, I am SICK AND TIRED of the garbage 8000HD. Does anyone know if the 8300HD is available in the Hudson Valley and how I can get one? The idiot rep via e-mail said requests for specific boxes can't be honored. We'll see how they can honor it when I threaten to cancel my service. This box is so bad that the only thing holding me back from Voom is lack of G4TechTV and my cable modem. If anyone has any advice or info, please let me know because I'm going nuts with lockups, sync loss between audio/video, lack of DVI-out, dropped audio, etc etc etc!


----------



## DjPiLL




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mabrym_
> *Did you use the proxy server?*




I proxied my IP through my Los Angeles office... and for the billing address of the CC.... i used that LA address (which isn't even listed with the CC company). I am surprised the charge went through.










I might call the bank to confirm the charge anyways.


When i watched the game i watched from my home (NY) IP. No issues so far. If I have to proxy with that... I will.


I am gonna watch Pedro today at 1pm. Hopefully i won't get blacked out.


If this works out... this is a great interim solution IMO until TWC and CVNY get their act together.


----------



## mabrym

I was asking about this on the TiVo forum and a poster said that verifying someone's location through the IP address was very unreliable. For example, if you have AOL an IP check would show that you live in Virginia, no matter where you actually live. So that makes me think that, no matter where you actually live or what they say, it's the billing address that's the primary determinate. That mention of veryifying through your IP address may simply be there to keep people who don't know this, which is almost all people, from trying to sign up.


In any case, if you use a non-NYC billing address and a proxy server, I don't see how they can know where you live. And I happen to have a brother in NJ.


Can anyone recommend a good and cheap proxy server?


----------



## Flavius




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Flavius_
> *I live in Poughkeepsie which I guess is part of TWCNYC since the Mid-Hudson TWC site now points to twcnyc.com. Anyway, I am SICK AND TIRED of the garbage 8000HD. Does anyone know if the 8300HD is available in the Hudson Valley and how I can get one? The idiot rep via e-mail said requests for specific boxes can't be honored. We'll see how they can honor it when I threaten to cancel my service. This box is so bad that the only thing holding me back from Voom is lack of G4TechTV and my cable modem. If anyone has any advice or info, please let me know because I'm going nuts with lockups, sync loss between audio/video, lack of DVI-out, dropped audio, etc etc etc!*



Can anyone please answer this? Thanks.


----------



## DjPiLL




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Flavius_
> *Can anyone please answer this? Thanks.*




Your only option is to call them and see if its available. If the 8300 is not available in your area yet... you have to wait. The 8000 box sucks... but there is not much you can do until they approve the 8300 in your location.


----------



## anthonymoody

Flavius,

Is there a walk-in center where you live? If so check by going there - the phone folks are generally useless. Here in NYC the 8300HD is readily available at the walk-in centers in Manhattan (and I think Queens).


TM


----------



## jergans

Edited to reflect info received from WCBS:


These are the games being shown on WCBSHD/channel 702. Looks like most of these are also being shown on the analog channel.


THURSDAY:

alabama vs wisconsin (milwaukee)--HD

boston college-penn --HD

wake forest-chattanooga--HD

illinois-fdu --Upconvert




FRIDAY:

nc state-charlotte--HD

uconn-central florida --HD

syracuse-vermont --HD

michigan state-old dominion--HD


----------



## jmp_nyc

I just got a message from Gifford Miller's office. (Miller is my local City Council member, as well as being Speaker of the Council.) I pointed out that since Miller was one of the people who stood up and took credit for resolving the problem the last time these stations were taken off the air, he should have some blame for the fact that the temporary settlement fell apart.


In response, I was told that they have taken the position that Time Warner is a Common Carrier, and they therefore cannot in any way shape or form regulate what Time Warner does. I find this extremely interesting.


In 2003, the 9th Circuit Court of Appeals ruled that phone and internet service provided by cable companies constitutes Common Carrier service, but they said nothing of their cable services. Futhermore, the whole point of a Common Carrier is that they have to carry what the customer wants when the customer wants it. This makes perfect sense for phone and internet service. (ie: as long as you pay your bill, your phone company can't decide which other phone numbers you are or aren't allowed to call.) If the city is really going to decide that this applies to cable service, and it's upheld by the courts, it should theoretically mean that every individual subscriber is entitled to whatever channels they want, providing they pay whatever the original provider of the channel charges. The local cable provider just transmits it, rather than making decisions about what does and doesn't get transmitted.


This is very interesting. I've called the person back, asking for clarification. If she means what she said, I'm going to call TWC in a few hours with a list of channels I expect by the end of the week. 

-JMP


----------



## vlapietra

Well, I've been enjoying my 8300HD for some time now and I've had my first annoyance. For the last couple of days it turns off whenever I switch the input on my TV.


I have a Samsung DLP connected via DVI with a HDM->DVI convertor plugged into the 8300. When I switch back to DVI I get the no HDCP message on my screen. When I press power the image starts up distorted, it only takes up the top left 1/4 of the screen, which I then have to fix by pressing the List button.


Funny thing is, it was working fine for weeks.







It feels kind of like the problem these TV's had with the Pio 3510HD turning off. Maybe a good old-fashioned reboot will fix it?


----------



## pdroth

My 8300 is starting to act up as well, after a few weeks of complaint-free operation.


Sometimes I turn it on, have no pic/sound on any channel, or blackout boxes on the picture. Hitting List sometimes fixes it, other times I have to power cycle the box.


The PQ has been pretty consistent though and when it records the playback has been pretty much flawless.


Lastly, for the life of me, I can't get the 8300 to record Real Time w/Bill Maher on 701 every Friday night. The only way to do it is set a manual recording. Using Series Manager won't work for some reason. Once I got the black symbol (looked like the no smoking sign) and every other time it just doesn't record.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pdroth_
> *...I can't get the 8300 to record Real Time w/Bill Maher on 701 every Friday night. The only way to do it is set a manual recording. Using Series Manager won't work for some reason. Once I got the black symbol (looked like the no smoking sign) and every other time it just doesn't record.*



How far in advance are you trying to record the show?


Make sure when you try to set up the recording that the show (and future new episodes) is (are) listed in the program guide. I believe that if the show is not listed in the guide- as in the no data indicator is on screen, you will then get that no smoking looking sign. You have to make sure that you download the information. This is usually done by scrolling ahead a few days until you see loading new data. Also, make sure that you have enough space available to record the future shows. I am not swearing on this as being factual, it's just a deduction of mine, since it happened to me and this appeared to be the fix.


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by vlapietra_
> *... it only takes up the top left 1/4 of the screen, which I then have to fix by pressing the List button.
> 
> ...
> *



I have the same 1/4 screen problem. (By the way, it also goes away if you change the channel and return to the first channel.) I have a Sony rear projection TV and used to use HDMI to DVI, but a couple of weeks ago, I switched back to component due to DVI problems similar to yours. Everything was working fine until two days ago when the 1/4 screen thing started.


This may (or not) be a red herring, but simultaneously, I'm having very bad problems with my TW internet connection. It's virtually unusable (no connection at all) in the morning and afternoon. It came back last night, but it went away again this morning. They're sending a service person out on Monday.


-barry


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LL3HD_
> *How far in advance are you trying to record the show?
> 
> *



I've tried doing this a few times.... each time the program was listed in the guide.


Example: Yesterday, I forwarded 2 days and selected the program, and selected Record All Showings (I think that's what it says). The program appears in my Series Manager but is not listed as Red in the guide or in my B list of Upcoming shows.


It's the only program I've ever had this problem with. Every other show is recorded reliably without issue.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pdroth_
> *I've tried doing this a few times....
> 
> It's the only program I've ever had this problem with. Every other show is recorded reliably without issue.*



Maybe you have one of those chips in your box that prevents you from viewing Real Time with Bill Maher. It's like the V chip, except this one is called the W chip.










But seriously,

If you have the program listed in the guide and the future programs are listed also, and it doesn't appear in red, and you have room in your hard drive storage? I'm stumped too.


Instead of "All showings" try just the one "episode."

I guess it can't hurt to try a hard re boot?


----------



## drew138




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by margoba_
> *I have the same 1/4 screen problem. (By the way, it also goes away if you change the channel and return to the first channel.) I have a Sony rear projection TV and used to use HDMI to DVI, but a couple of weeks ago, I switched back to component due to DVI problems similar to yours. Everything was working fine until two days ago when the 1/4 screen thing started.
> 
> 
> This may (or not) be a red herring, but simultaneously, I'm having very bad problems with my TW internet connection. It's virtually unusable (no connection at all) in the morning and afternoon. It came back last night, but it went away again this morning. They're sending a service person out on Monday.
> 
> 
> -barry*



I have been having the blackout issue for sometime now with my 8300. Very annoying.


My internet service has also been spotty as of late. I think (and I'm really guessing here) that the recently rolled out VOIP services could be taking a toll on the internet bandwidth available to TWC. Until they can optimize the network we may continue to see these types of issues with internet connectivity.


Drew


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pdroth_
> *
> 
> Example: Yesterday, I forwarded 2 days and selected the program, and selected Record All Showings (I think that's what it says). The program appears in my Series Manager but is not listed as Red in the guide or in my B list of Upcoming shows.
> 
> 
> It's the only program I've ever had this problem with. Every other show is recorded reliably without issue.*



Do you maybe have "first run only" selected?


-barry


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LL3HD_
> *Maybe you have one of those chips in your box that prevents you from viewing Real Time with Bill Maher. It's like the V chip, except this one is called the W chip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously,
> 
> If you have the program listed in the guide and the future programs are listed also, and it doesn't appear in red, and you have room in your hard drive storage? I'm stumped too.
> 
> 
> Instead of "All showings" try just the one "episode."
> 
> I guess it can't hurt to try a hard re boot?*



I was waiting for someone to let me hear it for watching him. W chip - I'll have to tell that one to my girlfriend - she's the one who really likes to watch.


Anyway, back to business. The only way I can get this show recorded is if I manually set it each week. And it's the only show I ever have to do it with.


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by margoba_
> *Do you maybe have "first run only" selected?
> 
> 
> -barry*



I think I tried that and record all episodes. Neither setting worked.


I'd love to have someone else try it and see if it's just me, but asking someone to tape one of the most liberal voices in America is going to be a stretch.


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pdroth_
> *I think I tried that and record all episodes. Neither setting worked.
> 
> 
> I'd love to have someone else try it and see if it's just me, but asking someone to tape one of the most liberal voices in America is going to be a stretch.*



Idiot! (me, not you) I had forgotten that this was a NYC thread, so I could just try to duplicate your problem. I just set up a series recording, and it seems to be working fine. Of course we won't know until Friday night, but it does show up as red in the guide, and it does show up in the "B: Scheduled Recordings" list.


Just a wild thought: are you using HDMI to DVI? Maybe this show is copy protected, and you're having a HDCP problem.


Have you tried scheduling it on the HBO SD channel rather than the HD channel?


-barry


----------



## Sickman

Real Time with Bill Maher issue -- me, too. I can't get it to record the series. I suspect there is something wrong with whatever code they use to indicate first-run, so it thinks they are all repeats and won't record.


1/4 frame -- me, too. My power on sequence is absurd:


The first time I hit power on, the 8300 gives me the HDCP screen. Then I have to hit power again. At this point, one of two things happens. 1. it may give me a signal, or 2. it may power-off the box. In the case of the power-off, I hit power again. Then . . .


I get the 1/4 frame issue, but mine is more variable than others report. It divides my screen up into 4 quadrants and anywhere from 1 to all of them (sometimes they all come on; no issue) will show the picture, with the other quadrants black. This is remedied by hitting almost any button (guide, list, another channel, etc.). Then, and only then, can I get down to business watching glorious Time Warner Cable.


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by margoba_
> *Idiot! (me, not you) I had forgotten that this was a NYC thread, so I could just try to duplicate your problem. I just set up a series recording, and it seems to be working fine. Of course we won't know until Friday night, but it does show up as red in the guide, and it does show up in the "B: Scheduled Recordings" list.
> 
> 
> Just a wild thought: are you using HDMI to DVI? Maybe this show is copy protected, and you're having a HDCP problem.
> 
> 
> Have you tried scheduling it on the HBO SD channel rather than the HD channel?
> 
> 
> -barry*



Actually I record it off 201 since it is not an HD program. (Have to save my space!)


I am using HDMI-HDMI, but I don't see how that would affect the scheduling of the recording. If anything, it would only affect the playback to my tv, which has never been a problem.


If I get some time tonight I'm going to try the whole operation from the beginning - reboot the box, rub the front of the 8300 a bit for luck, and try to set the recording one last time.


----------



## margoba

It appears to work for me on channel 201 too.


-barry


----------



## JimCobain




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pdroth_
> *My 8300 is starting to act up as well, after a few weeks of complaint-free operation.
> 
> 
> Sometimes I turn it on, have no pic/sound on any channel, or blackout boxes on the picture. Hitting List sometimes fixes it, other times I have to power cycle the box.
> 
> 
> The PQ has been pretty consistent though and when it records the playback has been pretty much flawless.
> 
> 
> Lastly, for the life of me, I can't get the 8300 to record Real Time w/Bill Maher on 701 every Friday night. The only way to do it is set a manual recording. Using Series Manager won't work for some reason. Once I got the black symbol (looked like the no smoking sign) and every other time it just doesn't record.*




Same for me, on the 8300 HD and the SD DVR. I have no idea why this is, but you are not alone...


----------



## Bart_04

I agree.


----------



## marcos_p

I saw the following and thought member of this forum would be interested...

http://apnews.excite.com/article/200...D88SSHO81.html 


Bob Watson, any comment on when we migth see this?


----------



## margoba

This has been in testing for a while now. Unfortunately, everything I've seen indicates that it will be for SD only, at least in it's first release.


I like the idea of location independent viewing, but I like my HD better.


-barry


----------



## pdroth

OK - this thing is driving me CRAZY.


I start from scratch - I do not have "Real Time with Bill Maher" in my Series Manager, nor are any episodes manually scheduled.


I use the guide to go to 11:00 Friday, Channel 201. I select the program, select option to record entire series. I keep the default selections - Record First Run & Repeats, HBO 32 only, All Showings. I hit A to accept. The program is still not red in the guide, doesn't show up on my List of scheduled recordings, but does show up in my Series Manager.


I erase the program from the Series Manager and try something else:


Instead I try the same thing but on Channel 32. Bingo - it works now!


I again erase the program and try again on Channel 201. It works also!


One more time, just to confirm I'm not crazy, back on 32 - doesn't work! 201- doesn't work!


Definitely something screwy going on. Anyway, I kept trying until I got it back and now I'm just going to leave it alone and cross my fingers.


----------



## csundbom




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pdroth_
> *I've tried doing this a few times.... each time the program was listed in the guide.
> 
> 
> Example: Yesterday, I forwarded 2 days and selected the program, and selected Record All Showings (I think that's what it says). The program appears in my Series Manager but is not listed as Red in the guide or in my B list of Upcoming shows.
> 
> 
> It's the only program I've ever had this problem with. Every other show is recorded reliably without issue.*



I have the same thing happening with "Real Time with Bill Maher". Must be some bit that's off somwhere. Maybe all shows are tagged "repeats" instead of "first-run" by mistake?


----------



## rgrossman

Maybe you can only watch "Real Time with Bill Maher" in real time.

(Sorry, couldn't resist.)


----------



## Mixdoctor

I have a SA3250HD now I wouldn't mind getting DVR, but I don't want to do it at the expense of PQ. Does the 8300HD have at least as good a picture as the 3250HD ? Is it maybe better especially over HDMI ?


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Mixdoctor_
> *I have a SA3250HD now I wouldn't mind getting DVR, but I don't want to do it at the expense of PQ. Does the 8300HD have at least as good a picture as the 3250HD ? Is it maybe better especially over HDMI ?*



Perhaps folks getting HDNet would be willing to actually measure possible differences using the Tuesday 8 am test patterns. Find adjectives don't help much myself. With this technique I measured 1290 lines maximum horizontal resolvable detail with my 8300HD, and another NYC TWC customer reported a nearly identical 1280 lines. Several have mentioned the Pioneer HD converter seems better detail-wise than the 8300HD...but no measurements with HDNet yet. (BTW, my other converter, RCN's DCT6208 HD DVR, provides 1335 lines maximum, but that's so close to my 8300HD's 1290 lines that A-B comparisons of motion-video images--not test patterns--appear quite similar. Oh yes, the fuzzy-image SA8000HD only delivered 890 lines maximum.) -- John


----------



## vlapietra

For people having the 1/4 screen (and maybe related power on issues). Is it a new problem or has it always been happening. As I stated in my earlier post, everything was working fine for me up until a few days (maybe a week) ago.


----------



## margoba

1/4 screen is a new problem for me. It just started a few days ago.


-barry


----------



## pdroth

Same here - maybe a week ago it started, but not much before that.


----------



## Sickman

I've had the 1/4 screen issue from day 1.


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Sickman_
> *I've had the 1/4 screen issue from day 1.*



Would that be January 1, 0000?  couldn't resist.


Seriously, aproximately how long ago was "day one"?


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pdroth_
> *
> 
> Lastly, for the life of me, I can't get the 8300 to record Real Time w/Bill Maher on 701 every Friday night. The only way to do it is set a manual recording. Using Series Manager won't work for some reason. Once I got the black symbol (looked like the no smoking sign) and every other time it just doesn't record.*



I haven't yet upgraded my 8000HD to the 8300HD (it's REALLY hard to get all of my backlogged content off.... ;-) ), but here's my experience with the show:


I've got mine set to record each week on Friday nights, on the SD channel (as it is not broadcast in HD), but the interesting thing that I've found is that it won't let me set it to record on channel 201 -- it always changes it to channel 32 (which is also HBO-SD). I think it might have something to do with the way they map/duplicate some of the channels for analog users.


Try to set it each week for ch. 32 and see how you do....


Scott


----------



## margoba

Anybody else in NYC having consistent connectivity problems. My

internet connection has been down most of the time for two days now.

The "cable" light on the cable modem is off. It comes back for 15

minutes or so every once in a while, but it's basically dead.


I have a service appointment for Monday, but I was hoping to learn

something before then.


Thanks,

-barry


----------



## Sickman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by margoba_
> *Seriously, aproximately how long ago was "day one"?*



I think I've had the 8300 for about a month. It took me a few weeks after they became available to get to 23rd St.


----------



## margoba

Maybe there's been a minor upgrade? My system is at:

Passport Echo 1.8.095 12/14/2004

PowerTV 6.8.9.4sp 4/11/2004


How about the rest of you.


-barry


----------



## mabrym

Can someone please answer a question for me about channels on TWC? My wife has lost her job and we need to cut expenses, and the STOOOOPID TWC web page does not list which channels come with which packages. At least I can't get it to display.


Right now I have DTV, Basic and Standard, and the HDTV package. What I want is Basic service only with HDTV. Can I get that? I think that saves $30 a month. And what channels would I get, just the networks, NY1 and a couple of others? That would be fine, I hardly watch BBC America or TVLand or the others.


Please tell me they are not going to say that I have to get Standard service if I also want HDTV.


----------



## LisaM

I think that you have to get at least basic and standard - and probably dtv - in order to have HDTV since it is a digital box.


----------



## baconite

ok, so i have a fujitsu 50" plasmavision that i got a few months ago hooked up to an explorer 3250 hd box. i think the box thinks that the tv is 4:3 or something, cause everything seems to be formatted for 4:3 sets. what happens is that i have to switch the widescreen setting on the tv every time i go from non-hd to hd channels, and it's a real pain in the bum. i've experimented in the setup menu on the cable box with all the options for 16:9/4:3 settings, and nothing seems to work. this can't be the way it's supposed to be set up, can it?


i've tried calling tw, but i can't get an answer out of those people.


----------



## LisaM

Is anyone else getting audio dropouts during the basketball games on CBS-HD?


----------



## baconite




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LisaM_
> *Is anyone else getting audio dropouts during the basketball games on CBS-HD?*



yes.


----------



## margoba

It's worse than audio dropouts; it's audio dropouts plus some full fledged program droupouts. It's 1:00am and I've just watched a couple of shows that I recorded earlier tonight. It's obvious from watching them that "chunks" of the show are missing (maybe 1-5 minutes long), and the length of the show is wrong. For example "Medical Investigation" which normally runs from 9:00 to 10:00 is listed on the recorded version as running from 9:00 to 9:49. I also got similar results with Leno. Oh boy!


-barry


----------



## jin kim




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by margoba_
> *Anybody else in NYC having consistent connectivity problems. My
> 
> internet connection has been down most of the time for two days now.
> 
> The "cable" light on the cable modem is off. It comes back for 15
> 
> minutes or so every once in a while, but it's basically dead.
> 
> 
> I have a service appointment for Monday, but I was hoping to learn
> 
> something before then.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -barry*



What cable modem do you have. I had the exact same problems with a Toshiba PCX 1100.


Swapped it for a new RCA DCM425 (which also has a 100mbs WAN port) and no more problems.


----------



## Sickman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LisaM_
> *Is anyone else getting audio dropouts during the basketball games on CBS-HD?*



Audio dropouts and a bunch of freezes. Very frustrating. And during March Madness! An OUTRAGE!


----------



## LisaM

I had the freezes too but forgot to mention it earlier. I also played back a recording of a show from last Sunday and had audio dropouts for the first time ever on the recording.


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jin kim_
> *What cable modem do you have. I had the exact same problems with a Toshiba PCX 1100.
> 
> 
> Swapped it for a new RCA DCM425 (which also has a 100mbs WAN port) and no more problems.*



I do have the Toshiba PCX 1100, but it has been working fine for a year or so, until earlier this week.


Thanks for the tip, though. When TWCNYC comes out on Monday I'll ask them to replace the modem with the RCA one. Who would have thought that RCA makes good cable modems?


Thanks,


-barry


----------



## adrman

Last night I was getting a ton of audio dropouts on ShowtimeHD. Today all seems well.


----------



## anthonymoody

Sorry if this was aske and answered earlier in the thread when the 8300HDs first appeared, but was it ever confirmed whether the HDMI output on the 8300HD puts out PC or video levels?


Thanks,

TM


----------



## pciav

TM,


The levels are video and not pc. The problem I experienced was due to a setting used on the piece of calibration equipment that was used. It was fixed on the second go around and it was confirmed that the levels were proper video levels, not pc.


----------



## anthonymoody

Thanks a bunch Phil. That's good news b/c my DVD player also puts on video levels. I'll set both my PJ and scaler to expect and pass video levels and hopefully all will be well.


Thanks,

TM


----------



## ljaygould

For the first time since I got the 8300HD, I experienced a very odd and unpleasant set of anomalies. Friday night, I recorded two programs (which I have done many times without incident since getting the 8300, replacing about 6 8000HD's in a row, which all failed).


L&O:Trial By Jury (in HD, Ch. 704) was recording along with 20/20 (on 707; yes I know it's probably a waste of space to record SD from the HD channel but I watch and erase VERY quickly).


When I checked the recording, the L&O showed that it had stopped at 10:49 and the stop time was in yellow (usually indicating an abnormal stop). The 20/20 indicated that it had recorded through.


Watching the 20/20, there were freezes, audio dropouts and other anomalies that I had not experienced since I deep-sixed my last 8000. To SD's credit, the error-handling of the 8300HD is superior; the dropouts were at least silent so my SPEAKERS were not at risk like with the older boxes. These anomalies stopped entirely after the first half-hour of programming and the end of the program seemed to save normally. The L&O, though, DID record through the end credits but looked like some unseen hand had edited the episode, removing the opening sequence ("In the criminal justice system...") and title sequence and starting after the first commercial break (the episode credits were still appearing). Obviously there were other incursions; a total of 11 minutes was indeed missing but not from the END where the LIST button seemed to show that the material was missing. Other than the missing material the episode seemed to show without the dropouts or freezing that were happening on the parallel program 20/20 on 707.


Has anyone else experienced this? Any clue whether it's my box/hard drive or something strange that TW or the networks were doing Friday night? Other programming seems to be coming in just fine.


Jay Gould


----------



## pdroth

3 times in the last 2 days, I've had to unplug the box due to it hanging up when trying to play back a recording. The screen would stay gray and would cease responding to the remote or front panel buttons.


Barely over a month old. A shame.


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ljaygould_
> *For the first time since I got the 8300HD, I experienced a very odd and unpleasant set of anomalies. Friday night, I recorded two programs (which I have done many times without incident since getting the 8300, replacing about 6 8000HD's in a row, which all failed).
> 
> 
> L&O:Trial By Jury (in HD, Ch. 704) was recording along with 20/20 (on 707; yes I know it's probably a waste of space to record SD from the HD channel but I watch and erase VERY quickly).
> 
> 
> When I checked the recording, the L&O showed that it had stopped at 10:49 and the stop time was in yellow (usually indicating an abnormal stop). The 20/20 indicated that it had recorded through.
> 
> 
> The L&O, though, DID record through the end credits but looked like some unseen hand had edited the episode, removing the opening sequence ("In the criminal justice system...") and title sequence and starting after the first commercial break (the episode credits were still appearing). Obviously there were other incursions; a total of 11 minutes was indeed missing but not from the END where the LIST button seemed to show that the material was missing. Other than the missing material the episode seemed to show without the dropouts or freezing that were happening on the parallel program 20/20 on 707.
> 
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this? Any clue whether it's my box/hard drive or something strange that TW or the networks were doing Friday night? Other programming seems to be coming in just fine.
> 
> 
> Jay Gould*



I experienced exactly the same thing on Friday evening with both Medical Investigations and L&O:TBJ. That is, the recording claimed to be only until 49 minutes after the hour, but the box had clearly skipped some content earlier in the hour, recording a total of 49 minutes during an hour timeframe. I'm still using an 8000HD, so this isn't a problem that's specific to either box.


Each show seemed to start a little late (missing the opening before the title credits), then had one or two more skips during the show.


When I first signed up for the DVR, the rep insisted it was "just like Tivo." I'm still waiting for it to record a single suggestion, have more than just a week of guide data, or go months at a time without a reboot, let alone being able to transfer programs to my computer. I hope Tivo's newly announced deal speeds up the development process for a cablecard Tivo...

-JMP


----------



## ljaygould

It would seem, based on several anecdotes, including my own, that TW was having some serious QC issues on Friday night. I'm glad it doesn't seem that it's my box, but the trend is DISTURBING and I'm willing to bet that TW isn't sharing what the issue is with its phone techs. I didn't even bother to call; I KNOW it would be "we'll set up a service appointment and replace your box".


Jay Gould


----------



## sir_captain

There seems to be a report here on AVS and also over at a different site ( http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb...0&page=1&pp=20 )


that YES is going to be in HD on D* exclusively starting on Apr. 3rd. Here in NYC, I'd say that YESHD is one of the "killer apps" that will drive HDTV sales--lord knows it's the channel I want the worst. My point being, those of you here who have Bob Watson's ear, can we try to find out if there's any chance TWCNYC can get in on this as well?


----------



## kristcnj

YES HD is definitely my biggest "want" at this point...


----------



## randymac88




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by margoba_
> *Anybody else in NYC having consistent connectivity problems. My
> 
> internet connection has been down most of the time for two days now.
> 
> The "cable" light on the cable modem is off. It comes back for 15
> 
> minutes or so every once in a while, but it's basically dead.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -barry*



Barry - not sure how your service appointment went, but I had been having major connectivity issues last week with Roadrunner as well. Ultimately had to set up an appointment. For some reason, I decided to try one last thing - unplugging the actual cable from the wall, waiting a minute or two, then plugging it back in.


Believe it or not, it's worked for me, twice. Kinda a contradiction I guess, but the first time I did it my connection was restored, and fine for 3-4 days. It went down again, and I did the same, and its been fine ever since - over a week. Thought it might have been some kind of handshake issue or something strange, but I'm not asking questions.


----------



## vlapietra

Has anyone else noticed intermittent video stuttering during the NCAA coverage on 702 over the weekend. Seems like the audio and video would both freeze up for about 2 seconds and then catch up to live TV again. It was not the same as the occasional audio stutter I get with the 8300HD.


The last time it happened I skipped back on my 8300HD and the stuttering was there as well. So either the feed was bad, or the 8300 did a bad recording job.


----------



## DjPiLL

If YES-HD signed an exclusive agreement with D*... i don't see how it will even be possible for any TWC market to get it.


----------



## sir_captain




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DjPiLL_
> *If YES-HD signed an exclusive agreement with D*... i don't see how it will even be possible for any TWC market to get it.*



Well, we don't *know* they did an exclusive deal. And it seems like it'd be really stupid to freeze out millions of NYC cable subscribers who can't get a dish. I'm hoping someone from TWC can shed a little light on this, anyway.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by vlapietra_
> *Has anyone else noticed intermittent video stuttering during the NCAA coverage on 702 over the weekend. Seems like the audio and video would both freeze up for about 2 seconds and then catch up to live TV again. It was not the same as the occasional audio stutter I get with the 8300HD.
> 
> 
> The last time it happened I skipped back on my 8300HD and the stuttering was there as well. So either the feed was bad, or the 8300 did a bad recording job.*



I noticed it. If you check out the programming forum, it seems CBS was having issues with its feed. I didn't notice stuttering as much as what I would describe as blurriness when there was lots of fast action - happen mostly during rebounds. Had the occassional audio dropout/stutter but not too bad.


I found that watching the games on 2 was nearly impossible after watching 702 for a while. Even the non-HD games look dramatically better on 702. It was actually kind of nice that they often played different games on 2 and 702. 2 looked fine in PIP and this way I could track two games at once.


----------



## DjPiLL




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by sir_captain_
> *Well, we don't *know* they did an exclusive deal. And it seems like it'd be really stupid to freeze out millions of NYC cable subscribers who can't get a dish.*




LOL... it has nothing to do with whether we are local and loyal fans to the Yanks or not. Its about the money... and D* probably paid major cash to YES to be exclusive.


And while you are talking about freezing out fans... have you noticed that there are no Mets currently on TWC cable?


Its all about the dollar bill in the end and these companies don't give a crap who they freeze out in the process.


----------



## LL3HD

YES HD on D*


This could be the last straw for me.

I am definitely interested in D*

I'd appreciate it if anyone can suggest threads or forums with opinions

regarding TW versus Direct TV, or anyone here in this thread- if you have had experience with both D* and TW.

I'm interested in pq, channels, price.

YES was the reason why I didn't originally jump to VOOM but now I can't see staying with TW if D* has YES in HD. Unless I hear some good arguments to stay with tw.


----------



## Goanna

Has anyone on Staten Island been able to get a 8300 HD yet? I have been calling 2x a week for the past month or more and they still say they dont have the HD version, just regular 8300 boxes







.


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ljaygould_
> *It would seem, based on several anecdotes, including my own, that TW was having some serious QC issues on Friday night. I'm glad it doesn't seem that it's my box, but the trend is DISTURBING and I'm willing to bet that TW isn't sharing what the issue is with its phone techs. I didn't even bother to call; I KNOW it would be "we'll set up a service appointment and replace your box".
> 
> 
> Jay Gould*



Well, I experienced it with last night's Simpsons and L&O:CI. I called it in, if for no other reason than to have ammo in my neverending ordeal with them. Of course they scheduled a service appointment, but they also told me that I was the only person in all of NYC who had this problem, which I know is not the case.


If you have the chance, give them a call and tell them about the problem. I bet you they claim that no one has reported it, at which point you should feel free to call them liars. (I always find it's fun to taunt the customer service rep by pointing out that you're not calling him/her a liar on a personal level, but that you're calling the company they work for a liar.)


I had a CS supervisor today tell me that I don't even deserve to have the problem addressed because "it's only a problem recording." I responded with "let's play a little game here. Let's pretend that you're a business, and I'm a customer who pays you for a service, and that you want to provide that service." She didn't seem to understand what I was getting at.

-JMP


----------



## margoba

Just FYI, I too experienced it last night with "The Simpsons". I didn't watch L&O.


-b


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by randymac88_
> *Barry - not sure how your service appointment went, but I had been having major connectivity issues last week with Roadrunner as well. Ultimately had to set up an appointment. For some reason, I decided to try one last thing - unplugging the actual cable from the wall, waiting a minute or two, then plugging it back in.
> 
> 
> Believe it or not, it's worked for me, twice. Kinda a contradiction I guess, but the first time I did it my connection was restored, and fine for 3-4 days. It went down again, and I did the same, and its been fine ever since - over a week. Thought it might have been some kind of handshake issue or something strange, but I'm not asking questions.*



Well, in some sense, the repairman did what you recommended. He did more however. He was quite competent - I always force myself to say this when it's true. He replaced two 15 year old splitters, and threw away a 7 year old amplifier (installed years ago by TWCNYC). As of 1 hour after he left, everything is working fine.


Hurray,


-barry


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jmp_nyc_
> *... but they also told me that I was the only person in all of NYC who had this problem, which I know is not the case.
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> *



One more thing. On Friday night's Law & Order, I recorded it twice (on two different 8300's) and it was 10 minutes short on both. It's pretty clearly a system-wide problem.


-barry


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by margoba_
> *One more thing. On Friday night's Law & Order, I recorded it twice (on two different 8300's) and it was 10 minutes short on both. It's pretty clearly a system-wide problem.
> 
> 
> -barry*



I also recorded Friday's L&O:TbJ on an 8300HD. When I bring it up using the LIST button, I see "WNBCHD 10:00pm-10:50pm" (with "10:50pm" highlighted in yellow). But when I play the recording, the last 10 minutes of the show are there. The same thing happened with 2 other programs from Sunday night that I've already watched and erased -- LIST indicated a premature cut-off of the recording, but the full programs were recorded.


----------



## margoba

The "full" programs were recorded with several gaps (totalling 10 minutes I'd bet), so even though the full program was recorded, the total length was 50 minutes. The software probably didn't know how to deal with this so it estimated that the end-time was 10:50.


-barry


----------



## randymac88

One other thing - anyone ever experience when, for an unexplained, unknown reason, it will record parts of a program but not the whole thing?


For example, I tried to record Crimson Tide on HBO HD. It started at 1am, and conveniently recorded until 2:08, chopping off the end of the movie. Unexplainable to me. There were certainly plenty of other recordings that could have been deleted if it was a space issue.


----------



## adrman

Perhaps your box crashed and rebooted itself. I've had it happen before, but once it rebooted it figured out it was supposed to be recording something and started again, resulting in a loss of 2-3 minutes. My 8300 rebooted last night for no apparent reason. I wasn't even recording. I went to bring up the guide and the image just froze up until the unit crashed.


----------



## adrman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jmp_nyc_
> *Well, I experienced it with last night's Simpsons and L&O:CI.*



Currently I'm playing back my recording of last night's Simpsons. I'm experiencing quite a few freezes and audio dropouts.


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by adrman_
> *Perhaps your box crashed and rebooted itself. I've had it happen before, but once it rebooted it figured out it was supposed to be recording something and started again, resulting in a loss of 2-3 minutes. My 8300 rebooted last night for no apparent reason. I wasn't even recording. I went to bring up the guide and the image just froze up until the unit crashed.*



I've still got the 8000. I haven't rebooted for a few days, but even on those ocassions when I reboot during a recording the behavior is different than what I got this weekend. A reboot during a recording usually causes two separate recordings showing up in the list view (ie: 8:00-8:24 and 8:27-9:00). The recordings that were missing sections from this weekend looked as though someone made an edit with no regard for where they were cutting. While it was usually obvious that the recording had missed a couple of minutes (like a cut from the middle of a commercial to the middle of a scene), the timeline at the bottom of the screen treated it as though it was one continuous recording from the beginning until whenever it ran out of recorded material.


TWC really needs to get their act together...

-JMP


----------



## dguild

I've had the 8300 for 2 weeks and have been having tons of issues with the box rebooting itself. This is especially a problem when watching one thing and recording something else. Just now I go to start 24 from the beginning in mid recording, and the box couldn't handle it.


----------



## drew138




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by vlapietra_
> *Has anyone else noticed intermittent video stuttering during the NCAA coverage on 702 over the weekend. Seems like the audio and video would both freeze up for about 2 seconds and then catch up to live TV again. It was not the same as the occasional audio stutter I get with the 8300HD.
> 
> 
> The last time it happened I skipped back on my 8300HD and the stuttering was there as well. So either the feed was bad, or the 8300 did a bad recording job.*



I had the same dropout and 2 second skip/jitter as you described.


Drew


----------



## randymac88

Really since friday my box has been very, very unstable. More crashes than ever. Also, even more strange, sometimes (when the box is beginning to feel a little unstable), when I try to rewind a program that I'm NOT recording, it will change the channel and jump me back to the same 5 second clip from an ESPN Classic recording I recorded several weeks ago. Every single time I hit the rewind buttong. Its very, very strange.


I think I read about someone else having a similar problem but it jumped to a NY1 program. Anyone else ever experience this?


Why are all of these 8300 problems just now starting to surface? It was doing very well up until now!


----------



## ljaygould

Last night (and I mean VERY late, like 1-2AM) TW was doing some major maintenance that knocked out all DTV, the Guide function on the DVR's, and access to any channels except a few in the 21-76 range. The indication was that the down time would end about 8AM; when I checked at 10, all was normal. HOPEFULLY whatever they did will make some of these problems better. I think most or all of the stuttering and dropout problems are head-end rather than 8000/8300 box issues since they only affect certain stations at certain (peak) times, and are reported here by multiple users on the same programs. Any thoughts?


Jay Gould


----------



## Paul Chiu

Not sure what happened, but Playboy on 336 keeps on rebooting the 3250HD box. So much so that I cancelled 336 for the time being. All other digital channels and HD channels worked. In fact, my older 3100HD box worked for 336, just not the 3250HD. Strange.





> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ljaygould_
> *Last night (and I mean VERY late, like 1-2AM) TW was doing some major maintenance that knocked out all DTV, the Guide function on the DVR's, and access to any channels except a few in the 21-76 range. The indication was that the down time would end about 8AM; when I checked at 10, all was normal. HOPEFULLY whatever they did will make some of these problems better. I think most or all of the stuttering and dropout problems are head-end rather than 8000/8300 box issues since they only affect certain stations at certain (peak) times, and are reported here by multiple users on the same programs. Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> Jay Gould*


----------



## adrman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ljaygould_
> *I think most or all of the stuttering and dropout problems are head-end rather than 8000/8300 box issues since they only affect certain stations at certain (peak) times, and are reported here by multiple users on the same programs. Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> Jay Gould*



I think you're correct in your assumption. My 8300 had been rock solid up until last Friday. Maybe we're getting a service "enhancement".


----------



## patrickpiteo




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by randymac88_
> *Really since friday my box has been very, very unstable. More crashes than ever. Also, even more strange, sometimes (when the box is beginning to feel a little unstable), when I try to rewind a program that I'm NOT recording, it will change the channel and jump me back to the same 5 second clip from an ESPN Classic recording I recorded several weeks ago. Every single time I hit the rewind buttong. Its very, very strange.
> 
> 
> I think I read about someone else having a similar problem but it jumped to a NY1 program. Anyone else ever experience this?
> 
> 
> Why are all of these 8300 problems just now starting to surface? It was doing very well up until now!*



Sometimes it takes a while for all the little bugs to come out...


----------



## John Mason

Recorded CSI Miami with my 8300HD and it was quite unstable on playback today with pauses and jerkiness. If it's some type of firmware upgrade it would all be worthwhile IMO if it involved bumping the maximum resolvable detail for this converter from its current ~1190 lines up to a new high. Haven't viewed my stored HDNet resolution wedges to check for any changes. (My RCN cable converter provides 1335 lines with HDNet, with slightly superior HD images it now appears. BTW, got a RCN letter saying they're dropping and shifting channels for a coming change, which I hope is new HD adds.) -- John


----------



## patrickpiteo




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by adrman_
> *I think you're correct in your assumption. My 8300 had been rock solid up until last Friday. Maybe we're getting a service "enhancement".*



I doubt that. I have seen these little things since I got the box. Maybe not day 1 but shortly there after. Also check your ventilation. Usually heat plays havoc with any of these boxes. From what I have seen they can get quite hot...


----------



## patrickpiteo




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by John Mason_
> *Recorded CSI Miami with my 8300HD and it was quite unstable on playback today with pauses and jerkiness. If it's some type of firmware upgrade it would all be worthwhile IMO if it involved bumping the maximum resolvable detail for this converter from its current ~1190 lines up to a new high. Haven't viewed my stored HDNet resolution wedges to check for any changes. (My RCN cable converter provides 1335 lines with HDNet, with slightly superior HD images. BTW, got a RCN letter saying they're dropping and shifting channels for a coming change, which I hope is new HD adds.) -- John*



I have also seen more jerks and stops recently but I would think since so many have seen this that TWC was having the problem and not the indvudal boxes.


----------



## adrman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by patrickpiteo_
> *Also check your ventilation. Usually heat plays havoc with any of these boxes. From what I have seen they can get quite hot...*



That shouldn't be an issue in my case. My unit has plenty of space above it. You're right though, it does put out plenty of heat.


----------



## BigBlueBong




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by John Mason_
> *Recorded CSI Miami with my 8300HD and it was quite unstable on playback today with pauses and jerkiness.*



i also was experiencing the jerkiness w/ csi miami last night......something that seems to be a persistent problem w/ the HD channels.....hopefully they'll do something to up the bandwidth or fix the problem b/c these programs are unwatchable as is.


I've been turning off my box as much as possible and setting the sleep timer at night to hopefully prolong the life of the box. Try to keep the heat to a minimum b/c i think i fried my last box.....


----------



## drew138

Also, I forget who was trying to record the politacal commentary show on HBO, Bill Mahr? or something. Anyway, it was on the other night and I tried to set up a series recording and the DVR would not record the show at all. If you hit "record" on the show it would start recording, but if you hit record from the IPG and select the series recording option, the 8300 will set up the series recording, but will not actually start recording the current show, or future shows. Very odd.


I don't watch the show, but I wanted to let you know that it seems to be a problem with the box, and you are not crazy.


Drew


----------



## marcos_p




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by patrickpiteo_
> *I have also seen more jerks and stops recently but I would think since so many have seen this that TWC was having the problem and not the indvudal boxes.*



THis is definitely not an 8300HD problem. There are too many people having the same symptom at the same time. I have had 3 days of 2-3 second drops, just like many others are reporting. It must be a TWC problem. We'll see what happens 2nite.


----------



## LisaM

I had the same problem with CSI Miami and my box has no ventilation issues.

Most of my problems seemed to occur in the first 10 minutes. After that, the broadcast was fine.


I agree - too many reports here to be our individual 8300 units. Has to be a TWC issue.


----------



## jmp_nyc

I also had the jumps again with the beginning of CSI:Miami. As with others, the problems were limited to the first 10 minutes or so. Unlike others, I'm still using the 8000HD.


If it didn't require a half hour on hold to get to a human, I'd call TWC in advance of my upcoming service call to confirm that I'm still the only one who's reported the problem. Has anyone else here called it in?

-JMP


----------



## ljaygould

You are NOT the only one that called it in. I called last night and the night before. Last night I was told that the maintenance they were doing should fix the problem. Let's see...any complaints with stuff broadcast tonight? (I was busy but watched a bit of AMERICAN IDOL and it seemed fine).


Jay Gould


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ljaygould_
> *Let's see...any complaints with stuff broadcast tonight? (I was busy but watched a bit of AMERICAN IDOL and it seemed fine).*



So here's an interesting question. I'm assuming you were watching live tv. Of course, the sort of jumping we all saw in our recordings wouldn't be possible when watching something live. (After all, to suddenly jump ahead 5 minutes would require the DVR having access to things not yet broadcast.) Has anyone noticed the problems in a recording of a program they also watched live? Is there any way to know if the lost parts of the recordings correspond in any way to any kind of noticable blips in a live broadcast?

-JMP


----------



## ljaygould

...in fact I was watching after the fact. I am not sure but I'm betting that if we were watching the programs with the anomalies we would have seen periods of frozen screen. There was some malfunctioning bit of equipment at TW's head end; they don't want to tell us what or whether they agree BUT it seems, so far, to be better. I've been watching HOUSE and the News and Letterman - all on delay - since I last wrote in, and haven't seen any signs of trouble so far. Anyone else?


Jay Gould


----------



## margoba

No problems for me. I watched House and NCIS from recordings earlier tonight.


-barry


----------



## rycelover

I just traded in my 8000 DVR and 3120HD boxes today for an 8300HD, using component out. My initial impression is that the picture looks softer than old hd box using same component cables. NCSI and House tonight were recorded and was not as sharp or crisp. Discovery and PBS were like I remembered them to be.


Is this consistent with what others have experienced? I do not have DVI on my 47" panny rptv.


Also, I've been having a recurring problem since two Sunday's ago (3/11/05) and I thought it was related to my 8000DVR dying a slow death on me, which was what prompted me to replace it with the 8300HD ... I'm a recent subscriber to playboy tv (ch. 336) and everything was great for the first 3 weeks. Then beginning on 3/11 (a Sunday), I was not able to view ch. 336 live for longer than 4-5 minutes before the unit would freeze and/or reboot itself. Also, if I left the box tuned to ch 336 and watched a previously recorded program the unit would reboot after the same 4-5 minutes. So under no circumstances was I able to watch playboy. I called 3 or 4 times to TWCNYC to complain and each time they had me do a reboot, but never able to fix it.


Today, after installing the 8300, still the same problem! TWCNYC is sending out a tech on Saturday - not sure what he's going to be able to do, but what the heck!?!


----------



## adrman

No problems last night with either viewing from disk or live.


----------



## Paul Chiu

I cancelled my 336, as I had your same problem and the tech guy could not fix it.





> Quote:
> _Originally posted by rycelover_
> *I just traded in my 8000 DVR and 3120HD boxes today for an 8300HD, using component out. My initial impression is that the picture looks softer than old hd box using same component cables. NCSI and House tonight were recorded and was not as sharp or crisp. Discovery and PBS were like I remembered them to be.
> 
> 
> Is this consistent with what others have experienced? I do not have DVI on my 47" panny rptv.
> 
> 
> Also, I've been having a recurring problem since two Sunday's ago (3/11/05) and I thought it was related to my 8000DVR dying a slow death on me, which was what prompted me to replace it with the 8300HD ... I'm a recent subscriber to playboy tv (ch. 336) and everything was great for the first 3 weeks. Then beginning on 3/11 (a Sunday), I was not able to view ch. 336 live for longer than 4-5 minutes before the unit would freeze and/or reboot itself. Also, if I left the box tuned to ch 336 and watched a previously recorded program the unit would reboot after the same 4-5 minutes. So under no circumstances was I able to watch playboy. I called 3 or 4 times to TWCNYC to complain and each time they had me do a reboot, but never able to fix it.
> 
> 
> Today, after installing the 8300, still the same problem! TWCNYC is sending out a tech on Saturday - not sure what he's going to be able to do, but what the heck!?!*


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ljaygould_
> *There was some malfunctioning bit of equipment at TW's head end; they don't want to tell us what or whether they agree BUT it seems, so far, to be better.*



Apparently they were doing some sort of serious system maintanence late Monday night/early Tuesday morning -- my 8000HD rebooted itself while I was watching something late on Monday night/Tue morn (like after 2:30AM), and when it came back up, it was the old symptom of what happens when it cannot talk to the server -- you just get a few analog channels and no guide.


So I called up TWC and they said they were doing system maint. and that it wouldn't be back up for a few hours and that I should "try not to reboot my box" (which I couldn't help.... ;-) ), and that it was serious maintence and probably wouldn't be back up until 7AM or so. Sure enough, the diagnostic screens claimed that it came back up around 7:15 AM. Who knows what they were doing for 4 1/2 hours...but hopefully it's good for us in the long run. She claimed it was maintence for the On Demand service.


I did notice one thing last night, and I'm not sure it's related, but the somewhat overdriven audio volume that I usually get on Comedy Central seems to have calmed down a bit. (Though I haven't checked the worst offending channel -- E! yet)


----------



## DjPiLL

I was getting those 2sec freezing moments on Monday during CSI Miami as well. It got so bad... i decided to watch it in my bedroom on my SD television. No issues with SD.


And yeah even if i rewinded it... the dropouts were at the exact same times live or recorded so its definitely a TWC problem. Hopefully they will get this fixed... i want to watch L&O and CSINY tonite.


----------



## ebrigham

FWIW - We too have been having many many glitches on our HD channels ever since the 2-day cable black-out we had a few weeks back. Very annoying...


----------



## rycelover




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Paul Chiu_
> *I cancelled my 336, as I had your same problem and the tech guy could not fix it.*



TWCNY never gave you an explanation? Did it ever work properly for you? Mine was working fine for about 3 weeks and then all of a sudden it starts crapping out on me. Very strange.


----------



## Paul Chiu

None, the usual please hold, then another clueless tech or phone operator. A royal waste of time on the phone.


The tech guy who came is equally as useless. The older 3100HD box worked with 336, just not the newer 3250HD box.


336 worked for nearly 2 years here as well, before this.






> Quote:
> _Originally posted by rycelover_
> *TWCNY never gave you an explanation? Did it ever work properly for you? Mine was working fine for about 3 weeks and then all of a sudden it starts crapping out on me. Very strange.*


----------



## rycelover




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Paul Chiu_
> *None, the usual please hold, then another clueless tech or phone operator. A royal waste of time on the phone.
> 
> 
> The tech guy who came is equally as useless. The older 3100HD box worked with 336, just not the newer 3250HD box.
> 
> 
> 336 worked for nearly 2 years here as well, before this.*



That's interesting because while ch 336 would not work on the 8000 dvr, it worked fine on my regular HD box. Currently, it will not work either on the 8300.


----------



## rycelover




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Paul Chiu_
> *None, the usual please hold, then another clueless tech or phone operator. A royal waste of time on the phone.
> 
> 
> The tech guy who came is equally as useless. The older 3100HD box worked with 336, just not the newer 3250HD box.
> 
> 
> 336 worked for nearly 2 years here as well, before this.*



That's interesting because while ch 336 would not work on the 8000 dvr, it worked fine on my regular HD box. Currently, it will not work either on the 8300.


Is anyone else having a similar problem?


----------



## Paul Chiu

Maybe it's our wives or girlfriends who are screwing with the boxes while we're not home. Or the republicans.






> Quote:
> _Originally posted by rycelover_
> *That's interesting because while ch 336 would not work on the 8000 dvr, it worked fine on my regular HD box. Currently, it will not work either on the 8300.
> 
> 
> Is anyone else having a similar problem?*


----------



## anthonymoody

Or the raelians.


TM


----------



## matstars

For the record: I use time warner staten island cable


does anyone know the ir blaster code for a pace box .. (... im using a Hauppauge PVR150 with SageTV.... )


model pace 510 twc


by scientific atlanta??


attached is a pic of the box... i believe i tried all of the scientific atlanta box codes... but i may be placing the ir blaster wrong - i tried all around the blastic thing with the time (the whole box)

http://htpcnews.com/forums/uploads/p...1109898000.jpg 


is a picture remove the . in h.ttp



in another forum someone gave me advice of (see below) but im not quite sure how to implement it / use it... i was just looking for an IR code... I dont even know if that is the correct box...


advice from other forum -----v-----


found em however these are for the SA Explorer 2200, however they may work for you.



Code:


ScientificAtlantaUSB 0 0 3 100 100

1 0000 0048 0000 0018 00C2 00C2 002F 0094 002F 0094 002F 0030 002F 0094 002F 0094 002F 0030 002F 0030 002F 0030 002F 0030 002F 0094 002F 0030 002F 0030 002F 0030 002F 0094 002F 0030 002F 0030 002F 0094 002F 0094 002F 0094 002F 0094 002F 0030 002F 0094 0030 0859

0 0000 0048 0000 0018 00C2 00C2 002F 0094 002F 0094 002F 0030 002F 0094 002F 0094 002F 0094 002F 0030 002F 0030 002F 0094 002F 0094 002F 0030 002F 0030 002F 0030 002F 0094 002F 0030 002F 0030 002F 0030 002F 0094 002F 0094 002F 0030 002F 0030 002F 0094 0030 0857

2 0000 0048 0030 0018 046D 002E 0113 002E 0113 002E 0113 002E 0113 002E 0113 002E 0113 002E 0113 002E 0113 002E 0113 002E 0113 002E 0113 002E 0113 002E 0113 002E 0113 002E 0113 002E 0113 002E 0113 002E 0113 002E 0113 002E 0113 002E 0113 002E 0113 002F 011E 050A 0115 017B 05B4 0230 05C5 023C 05A8 0198 05B4 0230 05BA 0230 05BA 024D 05A8 018D 05B4 0198 05A8 018D 05B4 023C 05B4 0198 05A8 0181 05BA 018D 05B4 023C 05B4 0198 05A8 018D 05B4 0198 05A8 0247 05A8 0241 05A8 0241 05B4 018D 05B4 023C 00DF 085A 00C2 00C2 002F 0094 002F 0094 002F 0030 002F 0094 002F 0094 002F 0094 002F 0030 002F 0030 002F 0030 002F 0094 002F 0030 002F 0030 002F 0030 002F 0094 002F 0030 002F 0030 002F 0030 002F 0094 002F 0094 002F 0094 002F 0030 002F 0094 0030 085A

3 0000 0048 0030 0018 046D 002E 0113 002E 0113 002E 0113 002E 0113 002E 0113 002E 0113 002E 0113 002E 0113 002E 0113 002E 0113 002E 0113 002E 0113 002E 0113 002E 0113 002E 0113 002E 0113 002E 0113 002E 0113 002E 0113 002E 0113 002E 0113 002E 0113 002F 011E 050A 00F2 0187 05A9 0248 05A9 0242 05B4 018D 05B4 023C 058C 0265 05A9 0198 05A9 0242 05B4 018D 05AF 0198 05A9 0248 05A3 01A4 05A9 0198 05A9 0187 05B4 024D 0580 01B6 05B4 0198 05A9 0230 05BA 018D 05B4 023C 05B4 023C 05B4 0198 05A3 0242 00D3 085B 00C2 00C2 002F 0094 002F 0094 002F 0030 002F 0094 002F 0094 002F 0030 002F 0094 002F 0030 002F 0030 002F 0094 002F 0030 002F 0030 002F 0030 002F 0094 002F 0030 002F 0030 002F 0094 002F 0030 002F 0094 002F 0094 002F 0030 002F 0094 0030 085B

4 0000 0048 0000 0018 00C1 00C1 002F 0094 002F 0094 002F 0030 002F 0094 002F 0094 002F 0094 002F 0094 002F 0030 002F 0030 002F 0094 002F 0030 002F 0030 002F 0030 002F 0094 002F 0030 002F 0030 002F 0030 002F 0030 002F 0094 002F 0094 002F 0030 002F 0094 0030 0857

5 0000 0048 0000 0018 00C2 00C2 002F 0094 002F 0094 002F 0030 002F 0094 002F 0094 002F 0030 002F 0030 002F 0094 002F 0030 002F 0094 002F 0030 002F 0030 002F 0030 002F 0094 002F 0030 002F 0030 002F 0094 002F 0094 002F 0030 002F 0094 002F 0030 002F 0094 0030 0857

6 0000 0048 0000 0018 00C1 00C1 002F 0093 002F 0093 002F 0030 002F 0093 002F 0093 002F 0093 002F 0030 002F 0093 002F 0030 002F 0093 002F 0030 002F 0030 002F 0030 002F 0093 002F 0030 002F 0030 002F 0030 002F 0093 002F 0030 002F 0093 002F 0030 002F 0093 0030 0855

7 0000 0048 0000 0018 00C2 00C2 002F 0094 002F 0094 002F 0030 002F 0094 002F 0094 002F 0030 002F 0094 002F 0094 002F 0030 002F 0094 002F 0030 002F 0030 002F 0030 002F 0094 002F 0030 002F 0030 002F 0094 002F 0030 002F 0030 002F 0094 002F 0030 002F 0094 0030 0859

8 0000 0048 0000 0018 00C1 00C1 002F 0094 002F 0094 002F 0030 002F 0094 002F 0094 002F 0094 002F 0094 002F 0094 002F 0030 002F 0094 002F 0030 002F 0030 002F 0030 002F 0094 002F 0030 002F 0030 002F 0030 002F 0030 002F 0030 002F 0094 002F 0030 002F 0094 0030 0857

9 0000 0048 0030 0018 046C 002E 0113 002E 0113 002E 0112 002E 0113 002E 0113 002E 0112 002E 0112 002E 0112 002E 0113 002E 0113 002E 0112 002E 0112 002E 0112 002E 0113 002E 0112 002E 0112 002E 0113 002E 0113 002E 0113 002E 0112 002E 0112 002E 0113 002F 011E 0509 00F8 018C 05AD 0230 05AD 0241 05CA 017B 05AD 023B 05CA 0230 05AD 019E 05AD 0198 05AD 018C 05AD 024D 05AD 023B 05B9 0181 05AD 019E 05AD 0198 05AD 0230 05CA 017B 05AD 01A9 05AD 0230 05AD 0241 05AD 024D 05AD 0198 05AD 019E 05AD 023B 00D9 0858 00C2 00C2 002F 0094 002F 0094 002F 0030 002F 0094 002F 0094 002F 0030 002F 0030 002F 0030 002F 0094 002F 0094 002F 0030 002F 0030 002F 0030 002F 0094 002F 0030 002F 0030 002F 0094 002F 0094 002F 0094 002F 0030 002F 0030 002F 0094 0030 0858



THANKS in advance


matstars


----------



## Digiti

I have a 3250hd box which works perfectly on my high def TV with 336. However my SA standard def box on my non HD TV in the other room was powering off, rebooting intermittently for the last three weeks on this channel after months with no problem. I exchanged the box myself for a Pioneer Voyager SD which is all TWC had. Now I have the same problem with this box. Evidently it is THEIR problem not the equipment!


----------



## jmp_nyc

I just got a call around 10:30 from an automated system at TWC confirming my appointment and asking me if I want to cancel. Interestingly, it's a 10-2 appointment. I can't imagine how screwed up their internal systems must be if their automated system is making this call during the appointment window.

-JMP


----------



## jmp_nyc

So the rep showed up at about 12:05. He got a really annoyed look on his face when I told him that the problem was with a high def DVR, and I got an annoyed look when I saw that he came into the apartment with an 8300SD. After he decided that the way to fix the problem was to replace the box (even though I suggested that the evidence was to the contrary), he took my box and said he was just going downstairs to get another box from his truck.


I neither saw nor heard from him for another 45 minutes.


When he came back, I asked what had taken so long, and he said he'd had to drive to the depot to get an HD DVR. I pointed out that I'd specified that the work order should mention that the problem was with an HD DVR specifically so that whoever showed up would have the right equipment from the getgo. He said that in order to increase efficiency and reduce paperwork, they don't get copies of work orders anymore. The jobs are assigned via wireless computer over the course of the day, based on each truck's availability, since there's no predicting how long a given job will take. He also said that each truck is only given 1 HD DVR each day.


Surely having a second box on the truck would be more efficient than spending 45 minutes doing nothing but picking up another box. No wonder TWC's rates are so high...

-JMP


----------



## Paul Chiu

It really does makes sense that Time Warner stock is still off some 80% from it's all time high.


Sorry for your experience, not much different from mine.







> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jmp_nyc_
> *So the rep showed up at about 12:05. He got a really annoyed look on his face when I told him that the problem was with a high def DVR, and I got an annoyed look when I saw that he came into the apartment with an 8300SD. After he decided that the way to fix the problem was to replace the box (even though I suggested that the evidence was to the contrary), he took my box and said he was just going downstairs to get another box from his truck.
> 
> 
> I neither saw nor heard from him for another 45 minutes.
> 
> 
> When he came back, I asked what had taken so long, and he said he'd had to drive to the depot to get an HD DVR. I pointed out that I'd specified that the work order should mention that the problem was with an HD DVR specifically so that whoever showed up would have the right equipment from the getgo. He said that in order to increase efficiency and reduce paperwork, they don't get copies of work orders anymore. The jobs are assigned via wireless computer over the course of the day, based on each truck's availability, since there's no predicting how long a given job will take. He also said that each truck is only given 1 HD DVR each day.
> 
> 
> Surely having a second box on the truck would be more efficient than spending 45 minutes doing nothing but picking up another box. No wonder TWC's rates are so high...
> 
> -JMP*


----------



## pdroth

Time Warner gets away with poor service because they essentially have no competition in the city. Satellite isn't accessible to most people, and RCN only services very small areas.


If there were real competition, say TW vs. Cablevision vs. RCN, then service would improve, prices would be more competitive, and we the consumers would have a real choice.


----------



## rycelover

Interesting, so the problem with ch. 336 is not just with dvr or hd-dvr but with standard cable box as well? What gives?



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Digiti_
> *I have a 3250hd box which works perfectly on my high def TV with 336. However my SA standard def box on my non HD TV in the other room was powering off, rebooting intermittently for the last three weeks on this channel after months with no problem. I exchanged the box myself for a Pioneer Voyager SD which is all TWC had. Now I have the same problem with this box. Evidently it is THEIR problem not the equipment!*


----------



## LisaM




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pdroth_
> *Time Warner gets away with poor service because they essentially have no competition in the city. Satellite isn't accessible to most people, and RCN only services very small areas.
> 
> 
> If there were real competition, say TW vs. Cablevision vs. RCN, then service would improve, prices would be more competitive, and we the consumers would have a real choice.*



My parents are in Florida where HD is available via both cable (Adelphia) and satellite. They wanted to switch from Directv to the 8300HD. The installer showed up on three different occasions with the wrong boxes - first, an 8000HD, then a 3250 non-dvr and lastly, an 8300 SD.


I used to think that TWC's service issues revolved around their having no competition in the City. However, I have now seen the same issues in Florida - where there is plenty of competition. Perhaps it is just "the cable company"?!


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LisaM_
> *I used to think that TWC's service issues revolved around their having no competition in the City. However, I have now seen the same issues in Florida - where there is plenty of competition. Perhaps it is just "the cable company"?!*



As soon as 2-way Cablecards and equipment that uses them are readily available, cable companies will start switching to DirecTV's model of making the consumer buy the converter. You'll have the option of buying through the cable company, online, or through local retailers.


I can't imagine that the cable companies wouldn't do this. They would be able to stop spending huge sums not only on the boxes, but on supporting the boxes. Anyone remember when the phone company used to own the phones and lease them to consumers? Back then, if there was any problem with your phone, they had to send someone out. Once consumers started providing their own equipment, the phone company was able to put in punative charges for any service calls for problems that were caused by the consumer's equipment.


If TWC gets Cablecards working, and can provide all the on demand services using them, they will stop being in the business of providing boxes. They'll be in the business of providing signal and cablecards. Service will get worse, but service calls will be less frequent.


Box manufacturers will feel the heat, since they'll no longer be able to fall back on their contracts with the cable companies. With Tivo's latest deal with Comcast, they're more likely to come out with a Cablecard box. Why would anyone buy a buggy SA HD-DVR when they could get a Tivo?


Of course, that might all be wishful thinking, but I can't imagine that TWC really wants to stay in the box business, especially since the box rental fee is theoretically only a small part of the cable bill...

-JMP


----------



## rycelover

Having used the 8300hd-dvr for several days over component cable, I must say that I'm not very impressed with the pq over the 3250hd on my panny rptv. Just doesn't seem as sharp and colors appear flat compared to my old setup. SD programming appear the same.


----------



## CynKennard

matstars,


The Pace 550 is not an SA box; it is made by Pace. The IR detector is located in the black display window just left of the time and channel display. As for the code, I can't help you there.


Cynthia


----------



## ljaygould

I'm just now watching last evening's broadcasts.


First I watched 20/20, which recorded with no problems. Then I started to watch Dateline and the SOUND IS TERRIBLE. It goes in and out, both on program material and on the ads. L&O - TBJ is just as bad. The picture is fine throughout from what I can see, but the sound stutters repeatedly and constantly. Did anyone else experience this? (Or has anyone seen it before? I never have.) I want some AMMUNITION before I start calling TW Tech Support!!!


Thanks...


Jay Gould


----------



## EricScott

Anyone elese notice that the color kept changing on 702 last night during the first game (Duke/MSU)? At first I thought it may be my set but the 2nd game in Syracuse didn't do that at all.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ljaygould_
> *I'm just now watching last evening's broadcasts.
> 
> 
> First I watched 20/20, which recorded with no problems. Then I started to watch Dateline and the SOUND IS TERRIBLE. It goes in and out, both on program material and on the ads. L&O - TBJ is just as bad. The picture is fine throughout from what I can see, but the sound stutters repeatedly and constantly. Did anyone else experience this? (Or has anyone seen it before? I never have.) I want some AMMUNITION before I start calling TW Tech Support!!!
> 
> 
> Thanks...
> 
> 
> Jay Gould*



TWCNYC is probably not the villain here. The problems with NBC's prime-time programs that have been reported here this week are echoed in the NYC-OTA thread. The source of these common glitches can only be NBC and or WNBC.


----------



## ljaygould

The good news (and I hope this can be useful for others) is that if you bypass the digital audio you can at least somewhat enjoy the program; the pulsing that seems to be causing the digital dropouts is somewhat audible but does not cut out the analog sound from the RCA outputs from the 8300HD. If you're going out to a VCR or DVD recorder you can switch to that input and at least watch the programs...


Jay Gould


----------



## alexnyc

I was just about to head over to the TWC office to switch out my 8300HD box due to various PQ problems (pixelated and blank channels) when it dawned on me to first try connecting the 8300HD to another connection.


Low and behold everything worked great! After some fiddling around, I realized my splitter, a Digimax DM2R by PCI, was the source of my problems. I grabbed an old splitter I had kicking around and everything seemed to be fixed.


Anyone else have problems with this brand? This is my second unit; the first one just burned out, killing the internet connection but still passing the video w/o problems. Of course, I had to sit around 3 days w/o an Internet waiting for the tech to come by and diagnose the problem.


With this new unit, the PQ used to break up about 1-2 an hour on certain channels, but once I switched out my Pio 3250HD, it got dramatically worse. I guess it really burns me is that I tolerated this problem so long due to some damn cheap splitter!


----------



## anthonymoody

Anyone else have a problem recording The Office the other night? I tried to watch - it appears on my List - but appears not to have recorded anything at all. West Wing and ER were fine FWIW.


TM


----------



## jergans




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by anthonymoody_
> *Anyone else have a problem recording The Office the other night? I tried to watch - it appears on my List - but appears not to have recorded anything at all. West Wing and ER were fine FWIW.
> 
> 
> TM*



It recorded fine for me. Outstanding PQ for an NBC show by the way.


----------



## matstars




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by CynKennard_
> *matstars,
> 
> 
> The Pace 550 is not an SA box; it is made by Pace. The IR detector is located in the black display window just left of the time and channel display. As for the code, I can't help you there.
> 
> 
> Cynthia*



\\

thanks a ton, im gunna fool around with it tommorrow night probably and get it to work!


----------



## BigBlueBong




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by alexnyc_
> *With this new unit, the PQ used to break up about 1-2 an hour on certain channels, but once I switched out my Pio 3250HD, it got dramatically worse. I guess it really burns me is that I tolerated this problem so long due to some damn cheap splitter!*



I had a similar problem....it's earlier in the thread....but once again:


DON'T USE CHEAP SPLITTERS.


Call timewarner to split the line for you, or if you already have a cheap splitter, have them come and replace it w/ their proprietary units......it makes a difference.


----------



## LL3HD

A dozen or so pages ago, a few of us were wondering, whatever happened to the City Drive Live DOT camera channel.


I accidentally stumbled on it this morning. It is up and running on channel 93. Not sure how long it's been there, it used to be in the 70's. It's not even listed in the program guide.


----------



## anthonymoody

Thanks Jergans. Hmm, well I'll keep trying and see if I can get the show to record for me. Maybe it's a playback issue?


TM


----------



## drew138

Do any of the other TWC divisions have Cinemax, Starz or other HD channels that we don't have here in NYC? I've heard some roumors that other divisions have been rolling out HD On Demand.


I'm just looking to stir up some controversy. Need more HD.


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drew138_
> *I'm just looking to stir up some controversy. Need more HD.*



How about any of the three channels that will regularly broadcast Mets games in HD this season? That would be WPIX-HD, FSNY-HD, and MSG-HD. Of course we need to get TWC and Cablevision to stop bickering first.


It would also be great to get ESPN2-HD, since ESPN seems to be making it a real priority to produce more content in HD...

-JMP


----------



## anthonymoody

Excellent Drew - we've been far too compacent about the recent HD additions! Let's start griping again







Seriously though, it does seem like we're *almost* caught up on HD channels. Other than VOOM exclusives, it would seem that Cinemax, Starz and Playboy are the only HD channels we don't get (leaving alone the Cablevision networks for the moment). What others are out there?


TM


----------



## pciav




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by anthonymoody_
> *Other than VOOM exclusives, it would seem that Cinemax, Starz and Playboy are the only HD channels we don't get (leaving alone the Cablevision networks for the moment). What others are out there?
> 
> 
> TM*



WPIX-HD, UPN-HD, Universal (formerly bravo), TMC-HD?


Just to stir the pot a little and b*tch...The re-emergence of Audio and Video dropouts is frustrating. Even though we had an explanation of Channel 708, it is nothing more than a wasted place holder and if they have the bandwidth to actual use it, then give us another worthwhile channel, ESPN-2, Universal etc.


----------



## shiffy

#1 on my list of HD channels is YES-HD for the upcoming Yankee season. I hope rumors of Directtv exclusivity for this channel are inaccurate. MSG-HD would also be nice (as would getting back the regular MSG).


----------



## mabrym




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jmp_nyc_
> *How about any of the three channels that will regularly broadcast Mets games in HD this season? That would be WPIX-HD, FSNY-HD, and MSG-HD. Of course we need to get TWC and Cablevision to stop bickering first.
> 
> 
> It would also be great to get ESPN2-HD, since ESPN seems to be making it a real priority to produce more content in HD...
> 
> -JMP*



Amen! Let's start making those emails and phone calls.


I want my Mets (HD)TV


----------



## Mattdoc

As we do not have ESPN2-HD, and the Yankees - Sox opener is being broadcast on it, is it possible that Time Warner will finally put 708 to good use? Can we suggest this to Mr. Watson?

I personally will see the game in highest definition as I will be there, but it would be nice to watch the game again in HD if it were record-able...


----------



## sir_captain




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Mattdoc_
> *As we do not have ESPN2-HD, and the Yankees - Sox opener is being broadcast on it, is it possible that Time Warner will finally put 708 to good use? Can we suggest this to Mr. Watson?
> 
> I personally will see the game in highest definition as I will be there, but it would be nice to watch the game again in HD if it were record-able...*



In the NYC area, the game is only being shown on YES, so ESPN2-HD is not an issue here. The real question is whether or not TWCNYC will be carrying YESHD starting on Apr. 3rd the way that DirecTv will be.


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Mattdoc_
> *As we do not have ESPN2-HD, and the Yankees - Sox opener is being broadcast on it, is it possible that Time Warner will finally put 708 to good use? Can we suggest this to Mr. Watson?
> 
> I personally will see the game in highest definition as I will be there, but it would be nice to watch the game again in HD if it were record-able...*



It's a moot point. ESPN2 and ESPN2-HD will either be blacked out or showing alternate content during the Yankees-Red Sox game on Sunday night. This game isn't part of ESPN's exclusive Sunday night package (when they get broadcast priority), so they get blacked out in NY and Boston. We get YES instead. It's just like when ESPN broadcasts local teams on Wednesday nights during the season.

-JMP


----------



## gregeas

Yep, Yankees in HD is my number-one priority. Is YES-HD already up and running?


----------



## jmp_nyc

For those who are annoyed about the whole Cablevision-TWC fight, the State Assembly might be taking a little action to help push things along.


While the state can't regulate which cable channels have to be carried by cable carriers, the state does other business with both TW and Cablevision. The basic idea of the legislation being worked on is to revoke any tax abatements both companies get if they don't resolve this silliness once and for all. (Most of this is in the form of real estate tax breaks for Madison Square Garden and the Time Warner Center.)


Call your local member of the NY State Assembly. Tell them that Adam at Assemblymember Bing's district office is working on sorting out the details.


If these companies don't have to respond to market forces because of their natural monopoly, at least the government can refuse to give them extra perks until they treat consumers equitably.

-JMP


----------



## sir_captain




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by gregeas_
> *Yep, Yankees in HD is my number-one priority. Is YES-HD already up and running?*



It is as of April 3rd. DirecTV is going to be carrying it for all home games. I called YES, and the woman on the phone claimed to me that YES was in negotiations with other outlets, but didn't have any more info for me than that. Let's keep our fingers crossed!


----------



## pdroth

I doubt that TW would be able to pull anything off in 3 days.


But, if you are talking about another foreign language pay channel, that can be on the lineup in a matter of minutes.


----------



## LL3HD

Ha! So true.


----------



## mabrym

I read a news story somewhere on the net today that said only about a dozen Mets fans have complained to TWC so far. This ain't going to get it done, although complaints may increase once the season starts.


TWC is not the villian in this case, it CB's ridiculous 20% or more price increase. Unfortunately, I don't think CB really cares, and so it's only pressure on TWC, from a consumer standpoint anyway, that is going to make a difference.


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mabrym_
> *I read a news story somewhere on the net today that said only about a dozen Mets fans have complained to TWC so far. This ain't going to get it done, although complaints may increase once the season starts.*



I'd be very interested to see that story, if you can provide a link.



> Quote:
> *TWC is not the villian in this case, it CB's ridiculous 20% or more price increase. Unfortunately, I don't think CB really cares, and so it's only pressure on TWC, from a consumer standpoint anyway, that is going to make a difference.*



It takes two to tango. Both companies are part of the problem. The fact of the matter is that in areas where they control cable service, they have exceptionally little reason to provide the sort of pricing or customer service they would have to provide in a truly competative marketplace. The last few times I had to call TWC, it took at least 25 minutes to reach a human. A company facing competition would never allow that to happen.


Phone companies are feeling (a little) pressure because of competition from VOIP. Cable companies see no threat from anything over phone lines.


The government has deregulated the cable industry in the hope that the market would dictate the sort of services that people want/get. Instead, cable companies treat customers as prisoners. Channel owners dictate that cable companies have to carry channels with relatively low demand if they want to carry the higher demand channels -- a practice which has been deemed illegal in other areas of the marketplace. (Why is this practice any different than Microsoft forcing users to get IE with Windows, which was ruled illegal in Fedral court?) As a result, all sorts of bandwidth is taken up by channels that would never be on the air if the market really defined channel lineups. However, since most cable companies are also channel owners, they allow the practice to continue as long as they benefit from it. Since consumers aren't directly being forced to buy these same take it or leave it packages, we can't initiate the complaint.


On a side note, I'm kinda curious if the statement "Now anything's possible" on the twcnyc website constitutes an advertizing claim that they're legally required to back up. I'm tempted to find out what Eliot Spitzer would have to say about it...

-JMP


----------



## Goanna

TWC is still pissing me off. My second 8000HD is crapping out on me. It keeps rebooting itself during recording, it locks up constantly, and the newest thing, during playback of a show, it gets to a point in the show and start looping it, usually towards the end, and I usually cant get passed it, so I miss the ends of all my shows.


Now, I have to take the damn POS into the Staten Island office and get another 8000HD because Staten Island STILL DOESNT HAVE THE DAMN 8300HD!


I just filed my 3rd complaint with DOITT about this. I dont know what else I have to do. It seems like TWC replies to a DOITT complaint just because they have to, but I can tell you they copy and paste the damn replies. I tried responding to their replies directly, and they do not reply back unless its an official DOITT complaint!


On a side note, is NBC HD still having problems? I have noticed alot of the programs that are usually broadcast in 16:9 are coming in 4:3 instead from the last week or so. Audio seems to go in and out more then any other channel also.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Goanna_
> *TWC is still pissing me off. My second 8000HD is crapping out on me.
> 
> ....Staten Island STILL DOESNT HAVE THE DAMN 8300HD!
> 
> 
> I just filed my 3rd complaint with DOITT about this.
> 
> .*



It is mind-boggling that the 8300 is still not available in Staten Island. When they responded to your complaints, was it by letters only, or did they call you? I received a call from some dude. I think his name was Ed Urbonoski or something. I'd still file more complaints. I would also encourage others from Staten Island to file them too. Maybe if they came from a couple of other people it would carry more weight.


On another topic, YES HD- any insider info yet? Will we see the Yanks Red Sox opener Sunday in HD? 708? INHD? Direct TV is looking real smart scoring the rights to this channel. Once again, TW seems to have their head in the sand.


----------



## zEli173




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jmp_nyc_
> *
> 
> 
> It would also be great to get ESPN2-HD, since ESPN seems to be making it a real priority to produce more content in HD...
> 
> -JMP*



I really disagree with this. It would be nice for twc to add espn2 but only because espn is being extortionist. Maybe they're making an effort to produce more hd content, but not nearly enough to warrant a second HD channel.


Personally I think the amount of HD content espn offers is sad. Other than Sunday night football, what is there? Sportscenter? Sure, but so much of the footage is SD. Obvioulsy not all their highlights are shot in HD, but my dissapointment is that they show a lot of SD highlights that are available in HD. I think they've had maybe two NBA games in HD all year long (and I'm pretty sure at least one was because they had the cameras in place for another event). That is so pathetic. Next week they are showing two NBA games in HD on the same night for the first time all season. The NBA is one of their biggest properties and they can't manage to broadcast in HD when both the NFL and MLB are in their offseasons. Never any HD tennis. I'm waiting to see how many of 2005's MLB games are done in HD but considering that they couldn't manage to do the 2004 playoffs in HD, I'm not optimisitc that there will be much after opening night.


Anyway, the point of all this is that I'm not going to place the blame on TWC for this one. ESPN offers minimal HD content on one channel and now they want providers to dedicate scarce bandwidth to a second channel. It is shameful what they are doing on opening night; taking a premier event that clealry belongs on their main channel and placing it on the deuce so that providers look bad in the consumer's eye. That's ridiculous. Fill up one HD channel before you have the nerve to force a second one.


----------



## dankwonka

I have been having issues with my 8300HD box lately. It seems to freeze up a few times a day and then turn itself off and reboot. It just did this a few minutes ago, and when it came back, the majority of the programming I had saved on the HD disappeared. In fact, several programs that I know I had deleted reappeared, while new programs I had recorded were not there. Anyone else having similar issues? Any advice? I called TWC and the customer service rep says this is the 1st problem he has ever heard with the 8300HD box. I almost choked I starting laughing so hard.


----------



## sir_captain




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LL3HD_
> *On another topic, YES HD- any insider info yet? Will we see the Yanks Red Sox opener Sunday in HD? 708? INHD? Direct TV is looking real smart scoring the rights to this channel. Once again, TW seems to have their head in the sand.*



Apparently, Comcast has signed on board YES-HD as well for the NYC DMA, and will show the games on INHD2. Can anyone with Bob Watson's ear start on him about this? I've called TWC several times and as usual, talked to utterly clueless CSR's.


----------



## sir_captain

I just spoke with someone at YES and they told me that there's nothing in the works with TWC regarding HD, and that she's gotten several complaints from TWC subscribers about how backawards TWC is. She did assure me, at least, that it's not because of any sort of exclusivity with D* and that it's just a matter of legal stuff, etc. So sounds like this is just another case of TWC sticking it to us fans.


----------



## randymac88




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by zEli173_
> *It is shameful what they are doing on opening night; taking a premier event that clealry belongs on their main channel and placing it on the deuce so that providers look bad in the consumer's eye. That's ridiculous. Fill up one HD channel before you have the nerve to force a second one.*



You know, I appreciate this viewpoint, because I thought it was really strange that they're putting MLB opening night on the deuce - and you make a great point. I agree that there is really no need for ESPN2 as there's an alarming lack of HD sports out there to support a second channel.


That said, I do have faith that we'll see more HD once MLB gets rolling...with any luck Baseball Tonight will broadcast HD highlights like NFL Primetime did. So, the net/net, let's wait to judge ESPN until there's actual HD content being produced, and they are not airing by choice (of course, disregarding basketball, which is a concern).


No matter what the case, I do want to take this opportunity to mention that both


CABLEVISION AND TIME WARNER SUCK


for their squabbles that result in us Mets fans not getting to see the first competitive Met team fielded in four very long and difficult seasons play. That is a cold, hard, and harsh fact and it is truly pathetic that you can't figure this out. Just pathetic.


Time Warner, If you didn't have a monopoly on my building, I would dump your ass so fast...so fast.


----------



## Jose




> Quote:
> Time Warner, If you didn't have a monopoly on my building, I would dump your ass so fast...so fast.



So would I.









In fact, I'm going to look into RCN.


----------



## pdroth

I've called TW every day this week and have sent e-mails.


Pressure needs to be applied or they won't budge. Pick up those phones!


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by sir_captain_
> *Apparently, Comcast has signed on board YES-HD as well for the NYC DMA, and will show the games on INHD2. Can anyone with Bob Watson's ear start on him about this? I've called TWC several times and as usual, talked to utterly clueless CSR's.*



After further thought, I doubt that we will see the game in HD.


I would love to see the big season opener Sunday night in HD. However, as we're all hopefully speculating, I can't fathom how TW would allow it to be on INHD 2 or 708, or whatever. The only way the thieves at TW would allow the HD broadcast would be if it's on ESPN HD, or, only if a deal was struck with YES. Why would they permit the game on a special channel? Why let sports fans see what they are missing without a satellite? This would only light the flame beneath the hide of those who CAN switch to Direct TV - to switch.


I think our chances are slim to none.


----------



## pciav




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LL3HD_
> *...This would only light the flame beneath the hide of those who CAN switch to Direct TV - to switch.*



Definitely exploring that option, be it now or in the future as things are shaping up for DirectTV to offer an awful lot of HD programming. Value Electronics is in Scarsdale, is a forum sponsor, and seems to be a good source of information related to DirectTV as well as being able to handle the sale and installation.


----------



## pciav

WTF?? I know today is April 1st, but according to this thread YES-HD is up on TWC-Albany, and it is not a joke. YES-HD, TWC-Albany


----------



## ADGrant




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by randymac88_
> *
> 
> CABLEVISION AND TIME WARNER SUCK
> 
> 
> for their squabbles that result in us Mets fans not getting to see the first competitive Met team fielded in four very long and difficult seasons play. That is a cold, hard, and harsh fact and it is truly pathetic that you can't figure this out. Just pathetic.
> 
> 
> Time Warner, If you didn't have a monopoly on my building, I would dump your ass so fast...so fast.*



Actually they all pretty much suck, Cablevision, Time Warner, Direct TV, the Yankees (why do they need their own channel).


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pciav_
> *Definitely exploring that option, be it now or in the future as things are shaping up for DirectTV to offer an awful lot of HD programming. Value Electronics is in Scarsdale, is a forum sponsor, and seems to be a good source of information related to DirectTV as well as being able to handle the sale and installation.*



I was just reading the Albany news in one of the many YES HD threads.


As you said, exploring the Direct TV option is logical.

To embellish on a stale ad line, overly used by TW,


Direct TV, it's the place to be.


Unfortunately, the smart thing to do is hold off until at least June, when the new birds are transmitting, since new equipment, i.e., different dishes, will be required. At that time, we make the jump, unless these bandits at TW can provide us with something other than a rate increase.


----------



## patrickpiteo




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pciav_
> *Definitely exploring that option, be it now or in the future as things are shaping up for DirectTV to offer an awful lot of HD programming. Value Electronics is in Scarsdale, is a forum sponsor, and seems to be a good source of information related to DirectTV as well as being able to handle the sale and installation.*



yea but their DVR cost around $800.00 with no lease... Listen I hear you.. I have D*/V*/TWCNY just to get what I really want.. a lot of HD/sports /DVR on a lease


----------



## Manatus

Only a few hours left to post any final whinings . . .

Forum closing


----------



## LL3HD









Geeks may know a lot... but geeze, most lack the funny gene


----------



## patrickpiteo




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LL3HD_
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geeks may know a lot... but geeze, most lack the funny gene*



Na .. just they geeks have a dry sense of humor..


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by patrickpiteo_
> *yea but their DVR cost around $800.00 with no lease... Listen I hear you.. I have D*/V*/TWCNY just to get what I really want.. a lot of HD/sports /DVR on a lease
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That's the quandary, for me. I prefer renting the equipment. When TW's box craps out, send it back for another. I don't know how comfortable I'd be with buying an HD DVR STB. More importantly, with the ever changing technology, who wants to dump a grand on equipment that could be seriously out dated in a year? (See 8000 to 8300) That said, if Direct TV does as they are advertising, 100's of HD channels, etc. by this summer, everything will then have to be re-evaluated. Have to see what deals or packages they offer. So far, it's looking very interesting. Unfortunately for many, a dish is not an option


----------



## pciav

The cost of Satellite Equipment is always a concern. If a TWC-NYC subscriber were to switch to DirectTV today, we would lose INHD 1&2, but gain Universal-HD, HD-PPV and apparently YES-HD. If DirectTv can do what they are saying, getting new birds and more programming by the end of the year, I will definitely look into it. Nothing would please me more than to drop TWC-NYC.


Reading the Albany thread really pisses me off. Get rid of that useless channel 708 and make sure YES-HD is up and running for Sunday's night opener.


&*^%*#! damn TWC-NYC.


----------



## EricScott

Looks like TWCNYC modified their website slightly (glad to know they are busy doing something







). They really seem to be pushing digital phone service. Even the DTV package rates are quoted w/ phone service included.


----------



## marcos_p




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pciav_
> *The cost of Satellite Equipment is always a concern. If a TWC-NYC subscriber were to switch to DirectTV today, we would lose INHD 1&2, but gain Universal-HD, HD-PPV and apparently YES-HD. If DirectTv can do what they are saying, getting new birds and more programming by the end of the year, I will definitely look into it. Nothing would please me more than to drop TWC-NYC.
> 
> 
> Reading the Albany thread really pisses me off. Get rid of that useless channel 708 and make sure YES-HD is up and running for Sunday's night opener.
> 
> 
> &*^%*#! damn TWC-NYC.*



Is it possible for a building to setup equipment (satellite dish) to service many/all tenants within the building, in NYC? I do not have a window facing south and I am getting sick of the yearly TWC increases, without anything to show for it.


----------



## gregeas

My building in Tribeca is wired for both TW and Direct TV. If it weren't for the cable modem, which has a very fast connection, I'd switch in a second. YES-HD adds fuel to the fire. Access in Albany but not NYC? WTF?


----------



## pdroth

Response from TWC about YES-HD:


"At this time the channel you have mentioned is not part of our cable

lineup.


We want you to know we share your view of this channel as a quality

service and can assure you that suggestions such as yours are not going

unnoticed.


If you are requesting a new channel please send a letter with your

location and channel request to:


Robert Watson

VP Programming, New Business Development

Time Warner Cable

120 E. 23rd Street 9th Floor

New York, NY 10010


Please refer to our website @ www.twcnyc.com for any future plans,

services and news updates."




If only they provided an e-mail address.....


----------



## arlodevl

I've just encountered a very weird issue with my 8300HD (TWC). Certain SD "digital cable" channels no longer output sound through the optical cable -- I think they used to. This is using HDMI --- > DVI to a 42ED7UY plasma. Note that 5.1 sounds is output for HD, and most SD channels work but not, FOOD TV, CSPAN, and a few others. Oddly, the Food TV on Demand channel displays no picture either (although that channel works on my other digital cable box connected to an ordinary TV. Thoughts?


----------



## pdroth

This may be a glimmer of hope, or just purely coincidental.


708 on my 8300 box is no longer showing the message that has been on for the past few weeks. Instead it displays whatever was on the previous channel.


I'm hoping they're gearing up to launch YES-HD, although my previous post referring to the reply I received from TWC tonight doesn't sound promising.


----------



## John Mason

arlodevl,

Getting audio from the Food channel via digital out currently (S. Manhattan head end). A while back several local channels (21, 25, etc.) were switched analog even when tuned as supposedly digital channels, and didn't have any digital audio out. But they now have digital audio; perhaps TWC no longer has switched-analog channels via digital converters.


If it's not a temporary glitch, there might be clues on the 8300HD diagnostic pages. Switch to a non-HD channel, hold down EXIT and SELECT on the 8300HD until 'diag' appears on the panel, release the buttons, then press them again to tune channel 1999 if it's not already tuned automatically. There's a generalized page that outlines channel audio properties. (Haven't been able to check H/DTV channels on diagnostics here with several generations of converters.) -- John


----------



## jergans




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pdroth_
> *Response from TWC about YES-HD:
> 
> 
> "At this time the channel you have mentioned is not part of our cable
> 
> lineup.
> 
> 
> We want you to know we share your view of this channel as a quality
> 
> service and can assure you that suggestions such as yours are not going
> 
> unnoticed.
> 
> 
> If you are requesting a new channel please send a letter with your
> 
> location and channel request to:
> 
> 
> Robert Watson
> 
> VP Programming, New Business Development
> 
> Time Warner Cable
> 
> 120 E. 23rd Street 9th Floor
> 
> New York, NY 10010
> 
> 
> Please refer to our website @ www.twcnyc.com for any future plans,
> 
> services and news updates."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only they provided an e-mail address.....*



Bob Watson's email is [email protected]


----------



## SRFast




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by John Mason_
> *arlodevl,
> 
> Getting audio from the Food channel via digital out currently (S. Manhattan head end). A while back several local channels (21, 25, etc.) were switched analog even when tuned as supposedly digital channels, and didn't have any digital audio out. But they now have digital audio; perhaps TWC no longer has switched-analog channels via digital converters.
> 
> 
> If it's not a temporary glitch, there might be clues on the 8300HD diagnostic pages. Switch to a non-HD channel, hold down EXIT and SELECT on the 8300HD until 'diag' appears on the panel, release the buttons, then press them again to tune channel 1999 if it's not already tuned automatically. There's a generalized page that outlines channel audio properties. (Haven't been able to check H/DTV channels on diagnostics here with several generations of converters.) -- John*



John,

I live in Queens and based on my Mits HDTV+TWCNYC CableCard, the channels you mention above are still analog signals. I am using the digital audio port for audio, but when I view channel 21, 25, 31, 50, etc. I have to switich my AVR source from the digital audio input to the RCA (stereo) input to get audio. 99.9% of "digital" channels have digital audio. The only exception I've experienced is OLN/122. It is a digital channel and my AVR detects the DD 2.0 audio, but there is no audio output. Switching to the AUX input produces audio. BTW, when using using the 8300HD connected to the AVR via the optical audio cable, there is audio output for all the channels.


Regards.....JL


----------



## jmp_nyc

In today's Times, Richard Sandomir says that the two sides haven't talked in weeks, and that it's not likely that TWC subscribers will see any of the Mets games on MSG or FSNY this season.


The full article can be found at http://www.nytimes.com/2005/04/02/sp...ball/02tv.html .


I'm beyond pissed about this, since every TWC phone rep has been trained to say "we're working on getting the channels back." Apparently, working is a euphamism for doing nothing.

-JMP


----------



## bigd86




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jmp_nyc_
> *In today's Times, Richard Sandomir says that the two sides haven't talked in weeks, and that it's not likely that TWC subscribers will see any of the Mets games on MSG or FSNY this season.
> 
> 
> The full article can be found at http://www.nytimes.com/2005/04/02/sp...ball/02tv.html .
> 
> 
> I'm beyond pissed about this, since every TWC phone rep has been trained to say "we're working on getting the channels back." Apparently, working is a euphamism for doing nothing.
> 
> -JMP*



I happen to live in a building that offers RCN-but never upgraded to the digital service (still microwave!!). Thus, no RCN HD, etc. Naturally, I eat the $20 charge on my maintenance bill and go with TWC. Fortunately, since RCN could not use the cable originally installed in the building and supplied by TWC, we have 2 sets of cables running in the moldings. Last night I went up into the molding, pulled out the RCN cable, attached a cable to it, ran it under the door to a small spare set near the door (this was my max allowance "wife acceptance factor") and now I have a METS tv (complete with METS flag in unused antenna hole). I really feel for ALL TWC METS fans, and that fact that TWC and Cablevision are not even talkling to each other proves to me that we, as customers, mean little in this "who can maximize their profit" pissing contest between these two companies.


----------



## cinemagotham

I finally just picked up the Scientific Atlanta HD-DVR box today. I can't figure out what aspect ratio and output settings I need. I forgot to check when I returned the old one and I think the SA might work differently than the HD box I had before.


I have a 4:3 Zenith HD TV that does the awesome "squeeze" for HD images giving them a full-res 16:9 HD image. What do I set the cable box to? When the TV is set to "set by program" it should automatically set the aspect ratio according to whether the input is 480i or 1080i but I can't find the right combo.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by cinemagotham_
> *I finally just picked up the Scientific Atlanta HD-DVR box today.*



Which model --8000HD or 8300HD? There are differences between them that would need to be considered in responding to your question.


----------



## cinemagotham

Thanks. It's the 8300. I need to read up on this machine, altho it's not like they gave me a choice. I did figure out the settings: It's 16:9 with stretch 4:3 picture and all output formats enabled. Yipee!


ETA: How on earth is your average shlub without a ton of gadget noodling experience ever supposed to figure this stuff out?


----------



## anthonymoody

Having MAJOR HDCP handshake issues again. My set up can lock onto the HDCP signal no problem from my HDCP enabled DVD player. But my 8300HD - nothing seems to work. You may recall from an earlier post that I sometimes have trouble when changing channels - that sometimes the signal is dropped and must redo the handshake. Most of the time this happens successfully though not always - sometimes I have to switch from STB to DVD and back to STB to get it to re handshake.


Anyway, now, no matter what I seem to try, I'm now getting the "Your set does not support HDCP please switch to component" message all the time - it can't successfully handshake at all. DVD player still works fine so I'm pretty sure it's the 8300HD. I've switched the HDMI routing and get the same thing - no problem on the DVD player, and nothing but the HDCP message with the STB.


I've tried rebooting, disconnecting and reconnecting all the cables, and still nothing. Any thoughts? It worked fine (except for the occassional drops) for several weeks...


TIA,

TM


----------



## bleader

Hey Guys...I am having a problem in a few channels and was wondering if you could help.


I have the HD DVR 8300 hooked up with a Panny Plasma via compenent. HD looks great except of FOX, ABC, and ESPN, where I get the sound but the video is verry blurry cant see any picture at all. Does anyone know why this three stations only might not work???? I have tried rebooting and checked all the connections. Also all the output formats are checked.


----------



## cinemagotham

Hey it's Problemfest 05!


My menu guide isn't coming on. If I hit menu nothing happens. And the onscreen display as i change channels says "No Data." I rebooted and it didn't fix it. i've only had the 8300 for one day!


Also, some shows that I set to record are only recording something like 9:59-9:59 (i.e. nothing) What's the deal?


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bleader_
> *... HD looks great except of FOX, ABC, and ESPN, where I get the sound but the video is verry blurry cant see any picture at all. ... Also all the output formats are checked.*



I'm pretty sure all of your problem channels are 720p (while most of the other HD channels are 1080i), so your TV probably doesn't support 720p. Go to the menu where you can set your output formats, and uncheck 720p. That should fix it.


-barry


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by cinemagotham_
> *Hey it's Problemfest 05!
> 
> 
> My menu guide isn't coming on. If I hit menu nothing happens. And the onscreen display as i change channels says "No Data." I rebooted and it didn't fix it. i've only had the 8300 for one day!
> 
> 
> Also, some shows that I set to record are only recording something like 9:59-9:59 (i.e. nothing) What's the deal?*



Sometimes, TWCNYC doesn't properly configure your central profile for the new DVR. Give them a call and be sure they have you set up for an 8300.


Also, it's a long shot, but you could try a cold reboot (unplug the box). Sometimes that does good things.


-barry


----------



## bleader

TWC told me it is becuase of cablevision and their disupte that FOX, ABC, and ESPN HD is not available. DOes this make any sense?? Do you guys still get those chanels in HD


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bleader_
> *TWC told me it is becuase of cablevision and their disupte that FOX, ABC, and ESPN HD is not available. DOes this make any sense?? Do you guys still get those chanels in HD*



There's no general problem with those channels. Try the solution already posted by Margoba -- those 3 are broadcasting 720p, and it's very likely that your TV doesn't support that format.


----------



## bleader

Fixed it guys. Thanks. My tv only takes 480p and 1080i. TWC has no idea what they are talking about.


----------



## cinemagotham




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by margoba_
> *Sometimes, TWCNYC doesn't properly configure your central profile for the new DVR. Give them a call and be sure they have you set up for an 8300.
> 
> 
> Also, it's a long shot, but you could try a cold reboot (unplug the box). Sometimes that does good things.
> 
> 
> -barry*



I have cold rebooted a number of times - no luck. Is there another way to reboot?


As for the configuration, it was working fine yesterday. But then again I was also getting HBO etc... yesterday (it's not on my plan) and now I'm not. I don't mind not getting those premium channels, since I don't pay for them. I wonder if cutting them off also cut off some other aspects of the box. I'll call.


----------



## margoba

Calling sounds like your only option.


Just FYI, you can reboot by pressing, and holding for ten seconds, the power button on the box (not the remote). I call this a warm boot as I once had a problem that this warm boot wouldn't fix, but a cold (unplug it) reboot did.


-barry


----------



## dkan24

For those successfully using HDMI (or DVI) from the 8300 - does it also output over component at the same time? How about s-video?


----------



## dkan24

For those successfully using HDMI (or DVI) from the 8300 - does it also output over component at the same time? How about s-video?


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dkan24_
> *For those successfully using HDMI (or DVI) from the 8300 - does it also output over component at the same time? How about s-video?*



All outputs are simultaneously active.


----------



## broadwayblue

this really blows. can't watch my mets in any definition...and i won't be able to see the yanks in high definition even though it's an HD broadcast. i wouldn't feel so bad if my cable bill wasn't over $150/month.


----------



## QMAN71

Somebody in another thread is claiming that ch. 708 in their guide is listed as YES-HD. My guide still says HD Specials, anyone else care to confirm?


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by QMAN71_
> *Somebody in another thread is claiming that ch. 708 in their guide is listed as YES-HD. My guide still says HD Specials, anyone else care to confirm?*



Mine says BOTH (YES HD in the list of channels and HD Specials in the list of programs). Only a blank screen appears though when trying to view Ch. 708.


----------



## sir_captain




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by QMAN71_
> *Somebody in another thread is claiming that ch. 708 in their guide is listed as YES-HD. My guide still says HD Specials, anyone else care to confirm?*



My god! Mine actually does say YES-HD! It could be a miracle! There's nothing playing on it, and there's nothing listed for 8pm, but it does say YES-HD!


----------



## randymac88

Confirmed: My Guide is currently showing Yes HD on channel 708. However it is a grey screen, and the programming is still listed as "HD Specials".


----------



## margoba

Channel 708 definitely says "YES HD" on my guide (and info). The screen is completely blank.


-barry


----------



## randymac88

Confirmed: My Guide is currently showing Yes HD on channel 708. However it is a grey screen, and the programming is still listed as "HD Specials". Will they have it up by game time??? A race against the clock!


----------



## margoba

re: YES HD


Maybe they're making a mad dash to make it available by 8:00 tonight for the season opener.


-barry


----------



## jmp_nyc

I was speaking with a supervisor about YES-HD this morning. I explained that with TWC-Albany carrying the channel, there was no way for TWC-NYC to claim that they didn't have a carriage contract for it, and that 708 was just waiting to be used. I finally got to someone high enough that she was able to listen to the logic and promised me a callback after her superior got in at noon. I never heard back. Of course, if YES-HD is on 708, that's great news.


Now we just need to get MSG by 2:10 pm tomorrow...

-JMP


----------



## stencil

I'm seeing YES-HD on 708 as well. Gray screen.


Here's to the 90 minute wait to see if they flip the switch.


----------



## stencil

Sorry, double post.


----------



## Meteor

It looks like we have a game!!


----------



## QMAN71

I'm still getting HD Specials as ch. 708 and saying subscription service, so I'm not feeling confident about YES-HD here on Staten Island.


----------



## Meteor

be confident I'm seeing a slate with pregame show followed by hd telecast of the game!


----------



## Meteor

It already started!!!


----------



## beatles6

Just spoke to a CSR from TWC in Staten Island and advised her that customers in Manhattan report seeing YES HD on channel 708. She put me on hold to speak to a supervisor, came back and insisted they can't be TWC subscribers because if 708 was YES HD tonight they would know about it. Good grief!!!!


----------



## Meteor

lots of break-ups


----------



## bigd86

It's pretty glithchy so far!


----------



## randymac88

Yes-HD is up on channel 708 with pre-game. Its on! Its kinda a mess with video dropouts, but its there at least.


----------



## patrickpiteo

drop-outs galore...


----------



## stencil

It's unwatchable for now - 80% breakups and glitches. Did they not give it enough bandwidth?


----------



## CITY HDTV

I knew it was too good to be true. They put the Game on ESPN2 HD, which no one has, then subject us to a choppy picture so far in northern Queens.


Anyone have any idea on the MSG - TWC stalemate. Although i hated being a Cablevision customer, it sad to know they are getting MSGHD and Fox Sports HD.


----------



## sir_captain

The first day that INHD and so on went live, they were pretty much unwatchable as well. I bet by tomorrow it ought to be a lot better. Hopefully, they get it cleared up tonight, though.


----------



## pgershon

I am angry as can be right now. Last sumemr and early winter I was longing for Mets inHD. Now we have Yankees in HD but no Mets games available. Worse than that, it seems that none of our elected officials care. They grant the cable companies the monopolies that they have - now they should intervene and punish them. I heard a rumor that some Assembly representative had a bill to repeal tax breaks given to TWC and Cablevision. That is a step in the right direction.


Why is Spitzer less involved now than he was in the past? The NY Times article goes so far as to suggest that there may be no Mets games available this year. Are others writingthis?


----------



## stencil

It's back to gray for me here on 708.


----------



## beatles6




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pgershon_
> *I am angry as can be right now. Last sumemr and early winter I was longing for Mets inHD. Now we have Yankees in HD but no Mets games available. Worse than that, it seems that none of our elected officials care. They grant the cable companies the monopolies that they have - now they should intervene and punish them. I heard a rumor that some Assembly representative had a bill to repeal tax breaks given to TWC and Cablevision. That is a step in the right direction.
> 
> 
> Why is Spitzer less involved now than he was in the past? The NY Times article goes so far as to suggest that there may be no Mets games available this year. Are others writingthis?*



They have been too busy playing political football over the West side stadium.


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pgershon_
> *I am angry as can be right now. Last sumemr and early winter I was longing for Mets inHD. Now we have Yankees in HD but no Mets games available. Worse than that, it seems that none of our elected officials care. They grant the cable companies the monopolies that they have - now they should intervene and punish them. I heard a rumor that some Assembly representative had a bill to repeal tax breaks given to TWC and Cablevision. That is a step in the right direction.
> 
> 
> Why is Spitzer less involved now than he was in the past? The NY Times article goes so far as to suggest that there may be no Mets games available this year. Are others writingthis?*



Call your local politicians and let them know how you feel. They will act if they get calls. They won't act if no one tells them how important the issue is to you. Specifically, call your local member of the State Assembly and have them talk to Adam in Assemblyman Bing's district office. He's working on gathering support for the legislation you mentioned.


What I've found in my research is the following:


The FCC requires that cable carriers carry the analog broadcast channels for a local area, but nothing more. Anything else the cable carrier choses to carry or not carry is their own business as far as the government is concerned. In theory, TWC-NYC is obligated only to carry WCBS, WNBC, WNYW, WABC, WWOR, WPIX, WNET, and a few others (41, 55, etc, whose call letters escape me). Everything else they carry is purely out of business interest.


While bundling of services is illegal in most businesses (ie: Microsoft forcing people to take IE), the FCC specifically allows cable companies to set up tiers. In turn, the producers of the channels force the cable carriers to carry less desirable channels (Have you ever watched most of the channels in the 100+ range?) in order to get the channels they want. Even if no one ever watches Discovery Health or Discovery Military or Discovery Times, TWC has to carry them to offer Discovery and Discovery HD.


While the government isn't allowed to intervene directly in a cable company's decision over which channels to carry, the government does do business with the corporate parent companies. It's well publicized that Cablevision gets $11 million per year in tax breaks for MSG. I can't imagine that the Time Warner Center was built without some major tax breaks to put the corporate hq in such a valuable piece of real estate. Even if the incentives are city taxes, they're controlled by the State legislature.


The idea of the legislation that's being discussed is that if TWC and Cablevision are going to jerk consumers around, they don't deserve preferential treatment from the State. Plain and simple. This legislation, were it ever to get through, would cost both companies a hell of a lot more than their respective worst case scenarios for settling the whole FSNY-MSG ridiculousness. Since the companies care about money and nothing else, this should bring about a settlement a bit faster than our complaints.


At least that's the idea.

-JMP


----------



## CITY HDTV

TWC Customer service is a joke. After being on hold for 28 minutes, they said to re-boot and they would send out the signal. Then she says, that they don;t carry YES HD and it is reserved for HD Specials. Then after a brief pause, she says that I am the ONLY person that has called to report the channel not working. They are so unbelievably clueless its not funny, and as the previous post said, it is criminal that they have a monopoly on us.


Is is only our TWC that stinks. It seems that other TWC around the country have better picture, more channels and better price structures.


I am almost scared to change over to their digital phone service given the problems that come up with this company and how they point the blame at every other source other than their own.


----------



## stencil

It's gone. Gray. SD YES for me. *sigh*


----------



## QMAN71

WOO HOO! YES-HD on 708 in Staten Island right now!


----------



## beatles6




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by QMAN71_
> *WOO HOO! YES-HD on 708 in Staten Island right now!*



Confirmed!!!! Unbelievabe.


----------



## Lionel Hutz

I'm in Manhattan. 708 is gray.


----------



## Lionel Hutz

I'm in Manhattan. 708 is gray.


----------



## Lionel Hutz

I'm in Manhattan. 708 is gray.


----------



## stencil

I guess they had to turn it off in Manhattan to turn it on in SI.


----------



## pciav

No picture in Queens either. Pre-game was choppy, finally froze up and has not come back.


DirectTV is really starting to look good...


----------



## bigd86




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by QMAN71_
> *WOO HOO! YES-HD on 708 in Staten Island right now!*



Do you still have 708 in SI? Is it choppy or clear?


Still grey in Manhattan.


----------



## LisaM

I tried rebooting the box just in case that made a difference. Nothing.


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bigd86_
> *Do you still have 708 in SI? Is it choppy or clear?
> 
> 
> Still grey in Manhattan.*



Still on 708 in SI. No dropouts whatsoever.


----------



## pciav

&*%^(#+!, I HATE TWC-NYC!!!


----------



## gregeas

I will stop complaining about TW if they deliver YES-HD. Could be my number-one choice for channels.


----------



## nocturno65

I moved to the Bronx from Manhattan last June and got an HD set. Then I got the 8300HD box (with SARA) from Cablevision. Needless to say, it's been an absolute nightmare. It's so bad that they don't even advertise the service.


When I was in NYC I never had any issues with TWC. As YES-HD goes live, I read here that some are not too happy with TWC. Could some of you give me an overview of TWC's HD offerings? Do you like the service? How is the 8300 with Passport? Do you have too much pixelation or audio dropouts?


----------



## nocturno65

I forgot to mention, the reason i'm asking is because i'm moving back this August. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## anthonymoody

Hey Bob,


Bad showing tonight my friend...very bad. I was rooting so hard for you guys this afternoon when the programming guide gave the YES hint. But the unwatchable pre-game followed by the grey screen was a huge PSYCH. PLEASE tell us you're working to make permanent, good use of 708...


TM


----------



## beatles6




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by anthonymoody_
> *Hey Bob,
> 
> 
> Bad showing tonight my friend...very bad. I was rooting so hard for you guys this afternoon when the programming guide gave the YES hint. But the unwatchable pre-game followed by the grey screen was a huge PSYCH. PLEASE tell us you're working to make permanent, good use of 708...
> 
> 
> TM*



Looks like this was a TWCNYC transmission problem of YES HD in Manhattan and Queens and it will be permanent once they correct it. How else can you explain the flawless broadcast we received on 708 from TWCNYC in Staten Island tonight? My guess is they will have the kinks worked out in time for the next game on Tuesday at 1PM


----------



## AndyHDTV

I must have turned to Channel 708 about 20 times only to see a grey screen. Do I have to have the HDXtra package to even see YES-HD or should I be able to see it without it?


----------



## beatles6




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by AndyHDTV_
> *I must have turned to Channel 708 about 20 times only to see a grey screen. Do I have to have the HDXtra package to even see YES-HD or should I be able to see it without it?*



That is a good question. I do subscribe to the HDXtra package and prior to showng YES HD channel 708 did have a message that it is a subscription service. That might mean you do have to subscribe to HDXtra. I would be interested to know if anyone who received the YES HD broadcast on 708 does not sunscribe to HDXtra.


----------



## QMAN71

I also subscribe to HDXtra and had a flawless broadcast in Staten Island, however I called 2 friends who do not have HDXtra to let them know about 708 and at least one of them had YES-HD at the start of the game when I called him so I don't think that was an issue.


----------



## AlanMa

My reception in Manhattan last night on 708 was a little of the pre-game show, then breaking up, then all grey for the rest of the night. During the middle of the game (that I watched on channel 80) I phoned TW and was told (a) that 708 YES last night was part of the regular HDTV package (not part of the extra cost package that includes ESPN HDTV) and (b) that they were aware of the all grey problem and were trying to fix it. Obviously it was not fixed at all last night. It's still all grey this morning.


----------



## shadyridr

Im another SI customer who watched the entire game last night in HD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was so excited. The picture was perfect and there wasn't a single glitch the entire game. I guess there making up for no 8300HDs in SI. Id rather have YES-HD!


----------



## shadyridr

By the way I dont have the HDXtra subscription!


----------



## timewaster

so what plays on YES?

Is it only the Yankees?

I'm a Met and Knick fan and do not care for the Yankees.


----------



## lwlee

I just recently bought the Olevia 30" HDTV LCD. I exchanged my SA for a Pioneer BD-V3150HD. Hooked up the DVI-D dual link from the Pioneer to the Olevia. The screen tells me that my tv does not support HDCP and that I should use component video instead. The Olevia does support DVI-HDCP. I read in another forum that this may be a software driver issue on TWC side. Can someone confirms this? Would switching with the SA HD STB be any help? It would be really nice to use the DVI on the STB because the Olevia only has one progressive component video input which I want to save for my progressive DVD player.


In addition, since I switched STBs, I no longer get the online menu. Talked to TWC and they told me the usual routine. Disconnected STB power supply and wait for Passport to load. Did not help. They've arranged for a tech to stop by on Saturday but I was hoping that posting would yield some insight.


----------



## dkan24

un-f'ing-believable!! ESPN is blackng out the Mets game. Why would they black it out when we don't get MSG? I am so pissed off right now.


----------



## Paul Chiu

That's because of contracts they signed before the recent cablevision and TWC's disputes.


----------



## zEli173

Channel 442 (brewers at pittsburgh) is a grey screen for me in manhattan. I called twc and they assured me that they are working on this. Anyone else?


Edit:


Just found this gmae on ESPN channel 28 so that explains why 442 is grey. Must be becaus the Mets game is blacked out. The game is only on 28, not 725.


----------



## bigd86

The weirdest thing about 725 is that I set my 8300 up to record it, it started, and then just stopped after 10 minutes with a frozen picture of the crowd in Cincinnati. Now, I can rewind back to the start of the recording (the pre game) at 2:00PM, but as the time goes on, all I get is the same ten minutes to the start of the game and the frozen picture of the crowd, but, and this is the weird part, the time line on the bottom keeps on moving-I have the same 10 minute segment, but now the line starts a 2:14 and ends at 2:24- current time! Pretty bizarre!


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dkan24_
> *un-f'ing-believable!! ESPN is blackng out the Mets game. Why would they black it out when we don't get MSG? I am so pissed off right now.*



That's the nature of local broadcast rights. MSG/FSNY has the exclusive right to broadcast certain Mets games in the Mets home market as defined by Major Leage Baseball. ESPN's national coverage of games other than their exclusive Sunday night package is subject to blackout in the home markets of all teams involved. The idea is it's supposed to give us consumers incentive to get MSG. Unfortunately, it doesn't take into account that some of us don't have a choice in the matter...

-JMP


----------



## gregeas

Has it been confirmed by TW that Manhattan is getting YES-HD as a full-time channel, and not just as special feature for certain games? If so, are there any estimates on when it will work? Next game is tomorrow...


----------



## shadyridr

YES-HD (Ch. 708) is now grayed out in SI again.







Im hoping it comes back for tomorrow's game.


----------



## beatles6




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by gregeas_
> *Has it been confirmed by TW that Manhattan is getting YES-HD as a full-time channel, and not just as special feature for certain games? If so, are there any estimates on when it will work? Next game is tomorrow...*



There really is no reason for anyone to carry YES HD as a full time channel at this point. Except for the Yankee home games there is no other HD programming on it


----------



## ADGrant




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by nocturno65_
> *I moved to the Bronx from Manhattan last June and got an HD set. Then I got the 8300HD box (with SARA) from Cablevision. Needless to say, it's been an absolute nightmare. It's so bad that they don't even advertise the service.
> 
> 
> When I was in NYC I never had any issues with TWC. As YES-HD goes live, I read here that some are not too happy with TWC. Could some of you give me an overview of TWC's HD offerings? Do you like the service? How is the 8300 with Passport? Do you have too much pixelation or audio dropouts?*



I just moved to Manhattan from Connecticut where I had an 8300HD from Cablevision. The SARA DVR software is completely retarded. Worst DVR software I have ever used. The Passport software used by TWC in Manhattan is much better (aside from the HDMI audio problem). The non HD channels are also much better from TWC. For the HD channels I would have to give the lead to Cablevision. They started way behind (TWC Manhattan got HD long before Cablevision in CT). Now however, though they don't have all the HD channels TWC has, they have many HD channels that TWC does not (e.g. MSG FSNY and all the premiums not just HBO and Showtime). Also they don't put any of their HD channels in a special extra cost tier. Premium channels require the standard premium fee and that is it.


The biggest plus with TWC is not having to use that awful SARA software.


----------



## anthonymoody

Plus living in the greatest city on earth










So the countdown is on for TWCNYC yankees test #2. We're pulling for you Bob W...


TM


----------



## sir_captain

708 is on! "Coming up next: NY Yankees Pre-Game Show followed by NYY HD Telecast"


Looks like we're in business.


----------



## margoba

Channel 708 works for me too. I'm in the Village in Manhattan.


-barry


----------



## zEli173




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by margoba_
> *Channel 708 works for me too. I'm in the Village in Manhattan.
> 
> 
> -barry*



Ditto!!! Go Sox!!! (Don't shoot)


----------



## John Mason

Let's hope with 708 they've thrown all the right switches for other than Staten Island this time. Mind boggling they hadn't tested the setup earlier for the first game.


Come Thursday and Friday at 4 pm, hope WCBS-DT and TWC are also in business throwing switches to deliver the Masters golf tournament. Despite CBS's pledge of delivering the Masters in 1080i weekdays to HD affiliates, which have the option of replacing regular 4-7 pm programing, I wouldn't be too surprised to discover the NYC flagship station continues with regular afternoon fare. -- John


----------



## shadyridr

Yep back on SI! Looks like it only works during gametime. Now if they can only fix the guide so I can record games in peace.


----------



## shadyridr

Yep back on SI! Looks like it only works during gametime. Now if they can only fix the guide so I can record games in peace.


----------



## sir_captain




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by shadyridr_
> *Yep back on SI! Looks like it only works during gametime. Now if they can only fix the guide so I can record games in peace.*



I believe if you tune into the channel and press the record button, you should be able to set up a manual recording.


----------



## zEli173




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by shadyridr_
> *Yep back on SI! Looks like it only works during gametime. Now if they can only fix the guide so I can record games in peace.*



Do a manual recording


----------



## LL3HD

Up and running in Queens too! Finally! Feels like one long, bad April Fools joke is over.


How about the Nets? Will we get them in HD? This, of course, is assuming they make the playoffs.


----------



## Paul Chiu

LIFE is good, as 708 is on in Queens via TWC in glorious HD.


GO YANKEES !!!!!!


----------



## shiffy

Careful with the recording on 708. I tried to record it on Sunday in the off chance that it would actually work (it didn't) since I'd be watching the game on a slight delay. But, all my saved programs that weren't listed as save until manually erased disappeared on Sunday and I suspect that they were cleared out as soon as I attempted to record 708, which lists the program as a 24-hour HD special (a nice clear picture of a gray screen). Given the issues with the SA boxes in the past, I can't be sure that this is what caused the deletions, but I think it is. BTW, I have the 8300 HD.


TWC if you're reading these posts -- we really could use the games listed in the guide so we can record them, especially when we're not around to do a manual recording. (A more realistic time block for the games in the guide -- say 4 hours, would be nice too, so that there's a decent chance the whole game can be recorded).


----------



## Paul Chiu

Audio is good. Replays and overheads are not bad too.


Go Yankees! And let's have lots of fan shots of beautiful NY people.....


----------



## cinemagotham

Is there any way to end recordings early or start them late? For example, if I only want the monolog from a late night talk show or something like that...


----------



## Paul Chiu

Unfortunately, 708 cannot be recorded with the JVC 40K D-VHS VCR.


Oh well.


Seems like inHD (721) and inHD2 (722) can no longer be recorded by D-VHS either........


----------



## bigd86

Watching the Yankee game on 708-and my box just spontaneously rebooted!!!

First time my 8300 has done that!


----------



## mabrym

I just called my wife and had her record, she got that 24 hr recording BS. But if I get home by 6 and stop it will I be OK, or has is already erased everything I've saved.


----------



## CPanther95

Threads merged.


----------



## sir_captain

It's been good so far, but there have been a lot of video and audio breakups on YES-HD the last inning or so. Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## shiffy

If it was choosing the 24 hour recording on 708 that caused my deletions, it happened right after I hit the record button. I didn't keep it recording long since all I was getting was a blank screen.


----------



## AlanMa

I tuned in the Yankee game late and was not able to watch it full time. But when I came in during the sixth inning it was in HDTV but it was breaking up at times. Later on in the afternoon it seemed as if it was still wide screen but not sharp enough for HDTV, probably not HDTV. I guess they will get it right eventually but it was exciting to watch it in HDTV.


----------



## margoba

I don't know too much about the cable TV business, but it certainly wouldn't surprize me if it took a week or two to get everything tweaked properly.


-barry


----------



## AndyHDTV

I guess YES-HD doesn't Broadcast Nets games, channel 708 is grey.


----------



## John Mason

Tuned in late, too, near the end of the YES baseball game today. The blimp shots caught my eye since they appear to be 1080i HD, unlike what looks like toy TV camera SD shots from most blimps. Can't say today's blimp stadium images quite matched that from a HDCAM (lacked a tad of resolution), which could have been the microwave air-to-ground feed, but reasonably close IMO. If YES can get HD from a blimp, wonder why the larger networks can't routinely. -- John


----------



## vlad21

Hi, my roommate recently got a new hdtv and sony surround sound system, problem is all his stereo takes in is a fiber connection, and the box we have (the pioneer one) only has a digital coax out.


Is anyone using fiber? He has one of those newer stereos with the dvd bundled in, I looked around online and all of them (different brands) seem to have only a fiber in.


Is there a HD cable box with a fiber out? Is anyone else experiencing this?


Thanks alot, and while I'm not a New Yorker, I hope you all get your Yankees/Mets games. I know I'd be royally pissed!


----------



## patrickpiteo




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by shiffy_
> *Careful with the recording on 708. I tried to record it on Sunday in the off chance that it would actually work (it didn't) since I'd be watching the game on a slight delay. But, all my saved programs that weren't listed as save until manually erased disappeared on Sunday and I suspect that they were cleared out as soon as I attempted to record 708, which lists the program as a 24-hour HD special (a nice clear picture of a gray screen). Given the issues with the SA boxes in the past, I can't be sure that this is what caused the deletions, but I think it is. BTW, I have the 8300 HD.
> 
> 
> TWC if you're reading these posts -- we really could use the games listed in the guide so we can record them, especially when we're not around to do a manual recording. (A more realistic time block for the games in the guide -- say 4 hours, would be nice too, so that there's a decent chance the whole game can be recorded).*



Yup lets get the program guide up there with the info...


----------



## mabrym

Anyone know about tomorrow's game? It's on ESPN but will that be blacked out, the TWC guide also lists the game on YES. But if so will in be on the HD channel? I can only record it on 2 channels, which 2 since I'll be at work?


----------



## Goanna

Finally!!!!!!!!!!!!


My last complaint to DOITT got TWC to call me and set up an appointment. They are finally bringing me an 8300HD. I still dont know when they are going to be widely available on Staten Island though. They are going to come Thursday to install it (they actually could have came tommorow morning, but I of course had to have conflicting plans).


Also, an unrelated (8300) question, but does anyone know if/when TWC is going to pick up UPN and WPIX in HD? I cant beleive we dont have WPIX in HD considering it is a Time Warner/Warner Bros Channel. As for UPN, a CSR told me that they used to broadcast UPN in HD but they pulled it for some reason. Anyone know why?


----------



## nbuubu




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Goanna_
> *As for UPN, a CSR told me that they used to broadcast UPN in HD but they pulled it for some reason. Anyone know why?*




Well, it was so painful to watch Enterprise flush itself down the reconfigured-deflector-dish-to-stop-yet-another-temporal-anomaly toilet, combined with the latest round of attempts at hitting the "urban" market with pandering, insulting programming, TWC spared us all from watching the UPN disaster too clearly.


So they cancelled UPN HD and replaced it with the Food Network on Demand, which is of course fantastic for that massive audience of people who aren't yet sick of Emeril shouting BAM!


----------



## Goanna

Ahh, okay. I was interested in UPN because they syndicate some good SciFi shows, and figured they would air them in HD (or upscaled at least). So other then UPN my only chance of seeing Stargate (SG-1/Atlantis) and Andromeda (about to end its finale season anyway) in HD is if they eventually pick up the Universal HD channel. I hear next season Universal HD will be airing the eps in HD. I am not going to hold my breath though knowing TWC.


Or, I could go and buy a set top OTA receiver to use with my HD monitor. Sucks that I wont be able to use my DVR doing that though. Oh well, cant have everything.


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Goanna_
> *Finally!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> My last complaint to DOITT got TWC to call me and set up an appointment. They are finally bringing me an 8300HD. I still dont know when they are going to be widely available on Staten Island though. They are going to come Thursday to install it (they actually could have came tommorow morning, but I of course had to have conflicting plans).
> 
> 
> Also, an unrelated (8300) question, but does anyone know if/when TWC is going to pick up UPN and WPIX in HD? I cant beleive we dont have WPIX in HD considering it is a Time Warner/Warner Bros Channel. As for UPN, a CSR told me that they used to broadcast UPN in HD but they pulled it for some reason. Anyone know why?*



Goanna definitely let us know how the install goes. TWC is notorious for bringing the wrong STB when doing installs, but if they do bring you an 8300HD then there's hope for them being available at the customer service center.


----------



## Goanna




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by QMAN71_
> *Goanna definitely let us know how the install goes. TWC is notorious for bringing the wrong STB when doing installs, but if they do bring you an 8300HD then there's hope for them being available at the customer service center.*



Yeah, already had that happen once. When my first 8000HD crashed, a tech came to replace it and he brought a regular 8000, not an HD. So I still had to go to the service center the next day anyway.


I am really hoping though that since this install is from a DOITT complaint, they will not mess things up *Keeps Fingers Crossed*.


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Goanna_
> *Also, an unrelated (8300) question, but does anyone know if/when TWC is going to pick up UPN and WPIX in HD? I cant beleive we dont have WPIX in HD considering it is a Time Warner/Warner Bros Channel. As for UPN, a CSR told me that they used to broadcast UPN in HD but they pulled it for some reason. Anyone know why?*



The answer I've always been given about WPIX is that it is an affiliate of the WB network, not an O&O. It's actually owned by the Tribune Company, which as another oversized media company is therefore a mortal enemy of TW.


In conversation with Ed Urbanowski the other day about the MSG/FSN situation, I asked why TW didn't use its corporate clout to say something to Cablevision like "in that case, you don't get to carry HBO, CNN, or TNT, etc. on your cable systems." He said that those divisions of TW are independent. I take that to mean that TW the corporate parent doesn't see the MSG/FSN issue as anything even remotely worth fighting for. How many people do you suppose would drop Cablevision if they couldn't offer any TW owned network?

-JMP


----------



## ADGrant

The solution is simple, if you are a Yankee's fan live somewhere with TWC. If you are a Mets fan, live in a Cablevision area.


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ADGrant_
> *The solution is simple, if you are a Yankee's fan live somewhere with TWC. If you are a Mets fan, live in a Cablevision area.*



Fine, as long as the companies involved in redefining the rules every couple of years are willing to foot the cost of relocation. As of next year, TWC will have the Mets, and I'd bet that Cablevision won't...

-JMP


----------



## PaulInParkSlope




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by patrickpiteo_
> *Yup lets get the program guide up there with the info...*



You should be able to make a manual recording without erasing everything. If hitting "REC" while watching 708 appears not to work, then try setting up the manual recording while watching another channel. The MR function allows you to select the channel you want. Right? It's worth a shot, and at least you have no risk of erasing the whole drive.


----------



## DjPiLL

Well... I am cancelling my TWC service today... waiting for the RCN tech to show up.


I am just getting a bad vibe from TWC this time around with the Mets. The first time they shut down FSNY and MSG... they worked hard to try to get it back.


Now its more like... "we are not going to have it... here are the alternatives". They are even promoting on their website that TWC is still "the home of the NY Mets" with a WHOPPING 60 games being broadcast.


Give me a break.



I am gonna try out RCN for two months and see. I get free cable for the first two months with RCN (i gotta pay for the internet part)... so we will see. I will be sacrificing some (single tuner with RCN, less HD content)... but at least I get the METS.


----------



## bofnyc

Does anyone know if the TWC service center in Queens is giving out only the 8300 HD and not the 8000 HD? I'm moving to Queens and need a new box.


----------



## patrickpiteo




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bofnyc_
> *Does anyone know if the TWC service center in Queens is giving out only the 8300 HD and not the 8000 HD? I'm moving to Queens and need a new box.*



When you go there ask for the 8300. They had them when I went there. They are on the Queens Center...d


----------



## patrickpiteo




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DjPiLL_
> *Well... I am cancelling my TWC service today... waiting for the RCN tech to show up.
> 
> 
> I am just getting a bad vibe from TWC this time around with the Mets. The first time they shut down FSNY and MSG... they worked hard to try to get it back.
> 
> 
> Now its more like... "we are not going to have it... here are the alternatives". They are even promoting on their website that TWC is still "the home of the NY Mets" with a WHOPPING 60 games being broadcast.
> 
> 
> Give me a break.
> 
> 
> 
> I am gonna try out RCN for two months and see. I get free cable for the first two months with RCN (i gotta pay for the internet part)... so we will see. I will be sacrificing some (single tuner with RCN, less HD content)... but at least I get the METS.*



Good Luck with RCN. I hated them when I had them Their STB then was a piece of junk. just the worst program guide around...


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DjPiLL_
> *Well... I am cancelling my TWC service today... waiting for the RCN tech to show up.
> 
> 
> [snip]
> 
> 
> I will be sacrificing some (single tuner with RCN, less HD content)... but at least I get the METS.*



You're braver than I. I wouldn't go back to a single tuner box for anything. I'd sooner listen to the Mets on radio! Good luck though. Hope it works out for you.


-barry


----------



## anthonymoody

Thanks Bob W for coming through for us on the Yanks (sorry Mets fans...)! Dropouts and breakups got bad in the 5th -7th innings but improved pretty dramatically into the end of the game. Also, I loved those HD blimp shots. VERY cool!


Bob W, once this is all settled in, recordable, etc., please turn your sights to adding more HD channels. See? We're never satisfied
























TM


PS - did anyone else find the center channel volume too low in the mix? my speaker levels are very carefully calibrated and all other sources/channels are fine...


----------



## Paul Chiu

106PM and still no 708.


Was yesterday a BIG tease ?


----------



## sir_captain




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Paul Chiu_
> *106PM and still no 708.
> 
> 
> Was yesterday a BIG tease ?*



This is ridiculous. Just ridiculous.


----------



## zEli173

Very good job, this New York Yankees game is available in HD (via ESPN and NESN) to the entire country other than people in New York City. Nice.


Edit:


WHAT IS GONG ON HERE??? I tuned into 725 just to see and low and behold there is the game in glorious HD. But only for a brief moment, then the picture froze and didn't resume.


----------



## sir_captain




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by zEli173_
> *Very good job, this New York Yankees game is available in HD (via ESPN and NESN) to the entire country other than people in New York City. Nice.*



Huh. I don't get it. It *is* on ESPNHD here in Manhattan. It's like someone threw the wrong switch or something.


Edit: It's gone now.


----------



## fschang

It came on 708 at 1:28pm. Upper West Side here.


----------



## Paul Chiu

It's on in Forest Hills now. 139PM


----------



## fschang

FYI, a call to CSR led to little information. According to them, any YES broadcast will be simulcast in HD on 708 (doubtful). They also said that the guide will be updated to reflect the HD schedule..."eventually".


----------



## pgershon

Just ordered Dish Network. I encourage all Mets fans in Manhattan to do what they can. Emailed Bob Watson too. I agree with the comments here - it just feels like TWC will be happy to let the whole season go and show the Mets next year and overcharge Cablevision for the project in retaliation. We the fans will lose. Planning on contacting David Howard (Mets counsel) as well. I wonder if the Mets have considered any litigation here. It is their product which is being devalued.


----------



## pgershon

Just ordered Dish Network. I encourage all Mets fans in Manhattan to do what they can. Emailed Bob Watson too. I agree with the comments here - it just feels like TWC will be happy to let the whole season go and show the Mets next year and overcharge Cablevision for the project in retaliation. We the fans will lose. Planning on contacting David Howard (Mets counsel) as well. I wonder if the Mets have considered any litigation here. It is their product which is being devalued.


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pgershon_
> *Just ordered Dish Network. I encourage all Mets fans in Manhattan to do what they can.*



That's easy for you to say. I live in a building with TW exclusivity. My windows face north. My building won't let me put a dish on the roof. Without cable, I get no OTA reception of any channels. If I want to watch anything, I need to go with TW.

-JMP


----------



## DjPiLL




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by margoba_
> *You're braver than I. I wouldn't go back to a single tuner box for anything. I'd sooner listen to the Mets on radio! Good luck though. Hope it works out for you.
> 
> 
> -barry*





Guess what I got when the RCN tech showed up (I live in Queens). A Motorola 6412 *DUAL TUNER* Hi-Def DVR.


I couldn't believe it. I thought they didn't offer them. The tech said this was the first one he installed. But he was a outsourced contractor so he probably hasn't seen many of these.


But I can indeed record one live show while watching another.



Jury is still out. Cable modem is faster. Less HD channels though (but the only HD channels I really watch are local ones).


----------



## Goanna

Hmm, TWC is finally using a box thats not a Scientific Atlanta? How do the Motos compare to an 8300HD? My Aunt has one from cablevision in NJ, but not an HD model. Inteface looks the same, I think they run Passport still, right?


----------



## DjPiLL




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Goanna_
> *Hmm, TWC is finally using a box thats not a Scientific Atlanta? How do the Motos compare to an 8300HD? My Aunt has one from cablevision in NJ, but not an HD model. Inteface looks the same, I think they run Passport still, right?*




Time Warner DVRs are only Scientific Atlanta. Either 8000 or 8300.


RCN uses Motorola DVRs.... the one I got was 6412. I'll tell you right off the bat the interface isn't as nice as TWC's interface. The recording and saved show guide is difficult to navigate on the RCN model.


I will know more about PQ later on when I watch CSI-NY and L&O... both in HD. John Mason here said that he found the RCN HD-DVR cable box output more lines of resolution than the TWC-DVR. So I am expecting to see a slightly better picture. But I think he had a 6208 DVR which is a single tuner box. Not sure if my 6412 will be the same or not.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DjPiLL_
> *Time Warner DVRs are only Scientific Atlanta. Either 8000 or 8300.
> 
> 
> RCN uses Motorola DVRs.... the one I got was 6412. I'll tell you right off the bat the interface isn't as nice as TWC's interface. The recording and saved show guide is difficult to navigate on the RCN model.
> 
> 
> I will know more about PQ later on when I watch CSI-NY and L&O... both in HD. John Mason here said that he found the RCN HD-DVR cable box output more lines of resolution than the TWC-DVR. So I am expecting to see a slightly better picture. But I think he had a 6208 DVR which is a single tuner box. Not sure if my 6412 will be the same or not.*



I used to have a 6200 HD DVR from RCN and the interfact was miserable. Of course if you are lucky enough to be a Comcast customer w/ the 6412 you will ultimately have Tivo software running on it. That should be pretty nice.


----------



## patrickpiteo




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by EricScott_
> *I used to have a 6200 HD DVR from RCN and the interfact was miserable. Of course if you are lucky enough to be a Comcast customer w/ the 6412 you will ultimately have Tivo software running on it. That should be pretty nice.*



RCN has to have the worst interface and program guide out there.. like the stone age...


----------



## LisaM

Tonight my 8300 shut itself off, rebooted, and then failed to tape the next scheduled recording even though the software thought it had taped it. (The red record light never came on so I was sure that it had not taped.) I deleted the setup for the remaining shows waiting to be recorded tonight and then reset them just in case. Has anyone else had their box spontaneously shut off and reboot?


----------



## Goanna




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LisaM_
> *Tonight my 8300 shut itself off, rebooted, and then failed to tape the next scheduled recording even though the software thought it had taped it. (The red record light never came on so I was sure that it had not taped.) I deleted the setup for the remaining shows waiting to be recorded tonight and then reset them just in case. Has anyone else had their box spontaneously shut off and reboot?*



Happened to me about 2 times a day with my last 8000HD. I really hope it wont happen on my 8300 (if) when it comes tommorow







.


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LisaM_
> *Tonight my 8300 shut itself off, rebooted, and then failed to tape the next scheduled recording even though the software thought it had taped it....Has anyone else had their box spontaneously shut off and reboot?*



Happens rarely with my current 8300HD or a former 8000HD. Heat might be a cause. Keep my 8300HD atop a stack of components that don't generate heat. Plus, I'm using small blocks to lift the 8300HD up slightly for better air flow.



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DjPiLL_
> *John Mason here said that he found the RCN HD-DVR cable box output more lines of resolution than the TWC-DVR. So I am expecting to see a slightly better picture. But I think he had a 6208 DVR which is a single tuner box. Not sure if my 6412 will be the same or not.*



Glad to read the two-tuner models are finally available from RCN. RCN went through a minor channel shuffle recently, indicating a larger change coming shortly. Hope it's new HD sources.


If you get HDNet from them, perhaps you can check whether the 6412 exceeds the 6208's ~1335 lines maximum horizontal resolution measured with this technique . Only subscribing to Cinemax and Starz on RCN for the HD now, and watch the OTA HD networks via RCN for the slight extra crispness (TWC's 8300HD/delivery system is ~1290 lines max) and perhaps somewhat deeper blacks. -- John


----------



## DjPiLL

I didn't subscribe to the HDTier... so I dont get RCN's HDNet. I watched L&O last night... picture is pretty decent. SO far I am pleased. I am saving about $50 buks a month. Yeah I did cut out some unnecessary stuff.... but I got the METS (even though I wish i hadn't based on the last two games).


----------



## anthonymoody

My 8300HD has been getting worse and worse over time. More and more spontaneous reboots, and a progressively worse job HDCP handshaking with my projector. It got so bad recently that I switched to component and have my pre/pro convert to HDMI. PQ seems almost as good and now I can change channels at will and not have it have HDCP hiccups.


If it keeps dying I'm going to replace it.


TM


----------



## esCarbonie

on a side note, I was impressed with the YESHD broadcast of the Sox-Yanks game yesterday!!


----------



## Goanna

Hey guys/gals, I had a question, maybe one of you knows. I have a Dish Network 34" Widescreen CRT. Thats my main HD set and the one my 8300HD will be connected to.


Before I head out to bestbuy to buy a DVI to HDMI adaptor, is my set HDCP compliant? If it is not, I guess I will not be able to use the digital out even if I get the adaptor, is that correct?


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by anthonymoody_
> *My 8300HD has been getting worse and worse over time. More and more spontaneous reboots, and a progressively worse job HDCP handshaking with my projector. It got so bad recently that I switched to component and have my pre/pro convert to HDMI. PQ seems almost as good and now I can change channels at will and not have it have HDCP hiccups.
> 
> 
> If it keeps dying I'm going to replace it.
> 
> 
> TM*



My 8300 is misbehaving as well, similar to yours. Changing channels used to be very quick and efffortless, now it seems like it is back to the speed of the 8000. Also, when switching between 480, 720p and 1080i sources I get a blank screen, then some static, then a picture. At first this happenned once or twice a week, now it seems pretty consistent. And for the first time the other day - I got the HDCP message on the screen. A simple power-cycle of the 8300 took care of that.


Would love to hear from someone like twcinsider about any known issues that are being addressed by any upcoming patches.


----------



## Goanna

Well, My 8300HD is finally installed. I might be the first person on Staten Island to get one, lol.


Box is very fast, and HD looks better. SD in 480i looks pretty good too. Here is my first problem though.


The box wont automatically switch to 480i. So, if I select my output formats as 1080i and 480i, it still outputs 1080i all the time like the 8000HD used to do. If I select 480p, it does automatically switch. However, 480p looks considerably worse then 480i.


Anyone figure out a way to fix this? Also, how do you get the box into "auto" mode. I see on the front of the box it says "1080i" "720p" "480p" "480i" and "auto". I have not been able to get "auto" to light up, no matter what settings I play around with.


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Goanna_
> *The box wont automatically switch to 480i. So, if I select my output formats as 1080i and 480i, it still outputs 1080i all the time like the 8000HD used to do. If I select 480p, it does automatically switch. However, 480p looks considerably worse then 480i.
> *



Set mine up for 1080i/480p initially since my CRT RPTV won't sync at all with 480i HD-jack component inputs. Really dislike the zoom/stretch 8300HD feature (press # key), so for a while fed S-video to my RPTV and let it stretch 480i to 16:9. More recently, to take advantage of YPbPr's greater color bandwidth over S-video, I'm watching 480i mostly in 8300HD-upconverted 1080i (only 8300HD setting) since the gray side bars minimize 4:3 burn-in possibilities, and I'm viewing much more 16:9 'true' HD these days. -- John


----------



## Sickman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by anthonymoody_
> *PS - did anyone else find the center channel volume too low in the mix? my speaker levels are very carefully calibrated and all other sources/channels are fine...*



I wasn't watching that game, but I find that to be a common problem with sports in 5.1. They seem to want to crank up the crowd noise, which makes it hard to hear the announcers in the center channel. For me, it gets pretty annoying when I find myself in a cycle where I turn it up to hear what's being said, but that just makes the crowd louder so I can't hear the announcers so I turn up the volume . . .


----------



## pciav

If you switch to channel 21 or 50 and have 480i selected as an output, it is output as 480i via component and HDMI. There are a few others, but off the top of my head can not think what they are.


I believe it's only the analog channels that output in 480i, but all digital channels default to 480p. What I do not know is if they are being broadcast as 480p (de-interlaced by TWC before transmission) or if the box is doing it. Why the box can not output a digital 480i channel, I do not know.


----------



## pdroth

I think the box is outputting the channels as 480p. The transmission should be in 480i.


My Sony picks up digital cable signals and I don't recall ever seeing any channel that it was able to receive as being displayed in 480p when bypassing the 8300.


----------



## anthonymoody

pdroth,

Agreed. Keep an eye on your HDCP handshake. At first, power cycling worked for me, as would switching say to DVD and back to cable. That got worse and worse. Then I started rebooting. It worked for a while, and then finally I was getting the HDCP message nearly 100% of the time - hence my switch to component despite the fact that my display is HDCP compliant.


If yours gets worse over time then it would seem to be the beginning of a trend







twcinsider?


TM


PS - sickman - yeah that's what I was hearing...annoying. I could barely hear Paul O'Neill


----------



## pdroth

I wouldn't mind going back to component except that I have the DVD and Xbox running on those inputs. Short-term I guess I'll have to put up with this until a fix is put out.


Longer term... HD-DVD w/HDMI !


----------



## Goanna

pdroth, I had the same problem, STB, DVD, and xbox, and only 2 component inputs. If you dont mind spending 79 bucks, you can get a pretty nice component switch box by Pelican. GameStop carries them (usually in the back, you have to ask for them). I bought one because I had to use component on my 8000HD (as did everyone else), and I got tired of having to unplug my DVD player to plug in my xbox, or vice versa. Only bad thing is it doesnt have a remote. But it switches optical audio and ethernet too, and its powered, so no major signal loss, so it is still pretty nice.


Your other option, wait for a solution from TWC, lol. Knowing their track record, that could take ohh, maybe 6 months to 2 years, lol.


EDIT: (Unrelated Topic) You know, another thing I think of with these HD DVR's. Why do they make the pause screens color fluctuate and have the image bounce around the screen to avoid burn in, but at the same time they leave the sidebars on that do not have any color fluctuation, and will cause burn in? It just doesnt make sense to me, I was hoping they would have fixed it in the 8300HD, but apparently now







.


----------



## mabrym

Can anyone help me getting a proxy server running? I installed Proximitron but can't get it to connect to a server. I'm running Opera if that matters but I'll run IE if I have to.


----------



## peterlee

I had service set up today and installer brought out the 8300HD DVR. Unfortunately, it wouldn't work, kept on getting error messages. Tech told me that the box was defective and said a foreman would come later to deliver a replacement (the tech didn't have another one with him). Well, after four hours of waiting and no foreman, I took the bad 8300HD DVR to the store and personally swapped it out for another 8300HD DVR. Brought it home and booted up but still nothing, the boot sequence aborted and a message said my digital service had been cancelled, please contact customer service (meanwhile, all this time, my internet service is running fine).


Eventually, the foreman shows up with a replacement but he only had the 8000HD. He fiddled around with the 8300HD DVR, checked the connections and everything but still couldn't get the box to work. He swapped in the 8000HD DVR and voila, we have picture! My question: can anyone explain why an 8000HD DVR box works but an 8300HD DVR doesn't? I find it hard to believe that I got two defective 8300HD DVR boxes. The tech suggested something was misconfigured on Time Warner's end but he couldn't say for sure. Anyone have any opinions?


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Why the box [8300HD] can not output a digital 480i channel, I do not know.



Interesting point about what's going with the few 'analog-switched' local channels such as 21, 25, etc. They're delivered as if they were direct-cable analog feeds (switched) when you tune them with a digital converter.


As mentioned earlier, my CRT RPTV won't sync at all with a 480i input to its HD component jack. When I set up my 8300HD initially including a 480i output option, YPbPr-viewed channels had totally scrambled sync. Changing the 480i to 480p eliminated the sync loss, locking images in, although I've now switched to 1080i out only since the 8300HD does a fairly good job at upconversion. I'm using a Zektor 4-in-1-out YPbPb switcher; believe they now offer a HDMI model, too. -- John


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by peterlee_
> *
> 
> Eventually, the foreman shows up with a replacement but he only had the 8000HD... My question: can anyone explain why an 8000HD DVR box works but an 8300HD DVR doesn't?...Anyone have any opinions?*



Don't know what the glitch is, but unless you're unconcerned about HD image quality I'd keep trying for a 8300HD. Within TWC NYC's system, the 8000HD delivers only ~890 lines maximum horizontal resolution (fuzzy images) while the 8300HD provides ~1290 lines (and RCN's DCT6208 has ~1335 lines maximum). That's unless TWC has provided a 8000HD fix in recent months (doubtful). If you get HDNet you can check resolution output yourself with this technique . -- John


----------



## pciav




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by John Mason_
> *Interesting point about what's going with the few 'analog-switched' local channels such as 21, 25, etc.*



John,


I noticed this when testing my video processor's (Lumagen VisionPro HDP) abilitlity to accept a 480i signal via DVI. Someone earlier posted about channel 21, so I set the 8300 to output all formats and when I switched to channel 21, sure enough 480i lit up on the front panel. Channel 50 (Food Network) also showed 480i as did several other known analog channels in the 20's and 30's. I also tried the component connection and the same is true, 480i is output for those analog channels. Switching to a digital channel the output goes to 480p.


Ideally I would like to feed 480i so my processor can do the deinterlacing work. My obeservations of 480i via HDMI-DVI, Component, and S-video into the processor showed little if any improvement over 480p via HDMI-DVI so I have not played with it any more. I find that I watch so little SDTV that I really haven't pursued what exactly is going on with the 8300 and these channels, but would like to know why this is and the 8300 does not output 480i for digital channels.


----------



## skyjuice

Hi All,


I'm having a curious issue with my Panasonic PWD7UY. I just installed TWC's SA 8000 to my plasma display via component. For some strange reason, I can't change the aspect ratio. When I hit the apect button on the remote, it simply stays on Full, although all I see is a letterboxed 4:3 image. I'm can't figure out why I can't stretch the image to full screen.


When my DVD is connected(via compnent), I have no problem with cycling through aspect ratios.


Any ideas??


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Goanna




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by skyjuice_
> *Hi All,
> 
> 
> I'm having a curious issue with my Panasonic PWD7UY. I just installed TWC's SA 8000 to my plasma display via component. For some strange reason, I can't change the aspect ratio. When I hit the apect button on the remote, it simply stays on Full, although all I see is a letterboxed 4:3 image. I'm can't figure out why I can't stretch the image to full screen.
> 
> 
> When my DVD is connected(via compnent), I have no problem with cycling through aspect ratios.
> 
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.*



With the 8000HD you cant change aspect ratio on HD channels, only SD. Are you trying to change in on an HD channel?

------------------------------------------------

An 8300HD question. Do the composite inputs on the front of the box work? If so, how the hell do you use them? I cant find any menu options to change the video input.


----------



## skyjuice




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Goanna_
> *With the 8000HD you cant change aspect ratio on HD channels, only SD. Are you trying to change in on an HD channel?
> 
> ------------------------------------------------
> 
> An 8300HD question. Do the composite inputs on the front of the box work? If so, how the hell do you use them? I cant find any menu options to change the video input.*



Even with SD channels, I can't change the aspect ratio.


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pciav_
> *I find that I watch so little SDTV that I really haven't pursued what exactly is going on with the 8300 and these channels, but would like to know why this is and the 8300 does not output 480i for digital channels.*



I've been calling those channels labeled 'analog' in 8300HD diagnostic mode as switched analog. This current post in the hardware forum points out the analog-to-digital conversion process, and its faults, going on in newer converters these days. Perhaps that's what actually taking place. -- John


----------



## mabrym




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mabrym_
> *Can anyone help me getting a proxy server running? I installed Proximitron but can't get it to connect to a server. I'm running Opera if that matters but I'll run IE if I have to.*



By the way this is not OT, I just want to watch the Mets game tonight.


----------



## Goatweed




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Goanna_
> *Well, My 8300HD is finally installed. I might be the first person on Staten Island to get one, lol.
> 
> 
> Box is very fast, and HD looks better. SD in 480i looks pretty good too. Here is my first problem though.
> 
> 
> The box wont automatically switch to 480i. So, if I select my output formats as 1080i and 480i, it still outputs 1080i all the time like the 8000HD used to do. If I select 480p, it does automatically switch. However, 480p looks considerably worse then 480i.
> 
> 
> Anyone figure out a way to fix this? Also, how do you get the box into "auto" mode. I see on the front of the box it says "1080i" "720p" "480p" "480i" and "auto". I have not been able to get "auto" to light up, no matter what settings I play around with.*



long time lurker, first time poster - I've been wacthing this thread for at least the last 2 months, hoping a fellow SI neighbor would get the new box. I've been calling the Express center once a week asking for it, and each time I got a "no" response.


My current setup is a 36" Sony XBR400 (4:3), with a SA 3100HD (maybe 3150, I forget at the moment). My wife & I watch more SD programming than HD (HD is mainly CSI, DiscoveryHD and the movie channels), so I have the SD feed going via s-video and the HD feed via component to 1 of the 2 component inputs on my set. When I want to watch HD, I just select that video input on my TV. Is this possible with the 8300HD? Based on everything I've read it seems that it is, but noone has really detailed it (in so far as I've read). The issue with the 8000 was I couldnt switch between SD & HD via the STB settings (tho even if I could that would have been a pain to deal with), and all of the video settings weren't enabled at the same time. I'm aware that the 8300HD's video outputs are all enabled, but does the box record SD and HD? And if so, I assume I'll be able to view a SD recorded program and HD recorded program in the same manner? (changing inputs via my remote?) I'm not subbed to the HD package either, at least not until they put HD programming on that I'll watch (no offense, but ESPN HD isn't worth the $$, the rest of the channels I don't see me watching often enough)


I looked into getting a Tivo but the fact that there are no HD sets available for non-satellite customers pretty much hinders me - I mean I don't need to be able to record in HD, but being able to watch HD is a must.


Sidenote - I just called the Cable Express office on Richmond Avenue, and again I received a "no, sorry - we don't have those in" (regarding the 8300HD). Bah!


Sorry for being such a lurker, too


----------



## kristcnj

Did I read correctly that TWC picked up YES HD? Can anyone confirm?


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by skyjuice_
> *Even with SD channels, I can't change the aspect ratio.*



With the 8000 (or 8300) you must use the 8000 functionality to stretch/zoom/letterbox, not your TV's. Press the # key on your 8000 remote and it will rotate through the various stretch modes.


-barry


----------



## EricScott

Goatweed,


I'm not that familiar with the 3100HD and its limitations but what I can tell you is that you don't need to change inputs on your TV to view SD vs. HD on the 8300. Both component and HDMI output 480i, 480p, 720p and 1080i so assuming your TV can accept these resolutions over component or ideally HDMI you can use a single input on the TV for all of your viewing and recording. The 8300HD records both SD and HD channels in their orginal format. Note that on the 8300HD very few channels (only the few truly analog ones) are output and recorded in 480i - most SD is converted to 480p and HD is either 720p or 1080i depending on the channel. So I think you will find that the 8300 is far superior to the 3100 in terms of ease of use, PQ and of course the DVR capabilities.


----------



## Goatweed




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by EricScott_
> *Goatweed,
> 
> 
> I'm not that familiar with the 3100HD and its limitations but what I can tell you is that you don't need to change inputs on your TV to view SD vs. HD on the 8300. Both component and HDMI output 480i, 480p, 720p and 1080i so assuming your TV can accept these resolutions over component or ideally HDMI you can use a single input on the TV for all of your viewing and recording. The 8300HD records both SD and HD channels in their orginal format. Note that on the 8300HD very few channels (only the few truly analog ones) are output and recorded in 480i - most SD is converted to 480p and HD is either 720p or 1080i depending on the channel. So I think you will find that the 8300 is far superior to the 3100 in terms of ease of use, PQ and of course the DVR capabilities.*



well I can view SD programming thru the component cables, but my Sony TV is setup in such a way that, for example, the component input (Video 5 or 6) is set for HD only - so if I run SD through it I get the dreaded grey bars all around (not just left & right, since my TV is 4:3). PQ takes a severe hit, as does the overall size of the display, so it's better to just switch to Video 1 (the s-video feed) for non-HD, and Video 6 for he HD feed ( Video 5 is for my X-Box/PS2/Gamecube feed). I have no HDMI connection, the TV is roughly 4 years old - I have Component (2), S-video (3), and composite/coax (yuck).


----------



## anthonymoody




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by John Mason_
> *I've now switched to 1080i out only since the 8300HD does a fairly good job at upconversion.*




John,

Can you quanitfy this performance in any way (or at least qualify this)? I'm wondering if setting a single resolution over HDMI into my scaler would resolve my HDCP handshake issues (which seem to be worst when changing channels (which often includes change of resolution, etc).


Also, for all - I was able to get a commitment from someone at TWC NYC that they were bringing the HDCP handshake issue to the attention of their engineers. I don't want to say how b/c I don't want the person innundated. However I'll keep you posted with what - if anything - I learn from here.


TM


----------



## sir_captain




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by kristcnj_
> *Did I read correctly that TWC picked up YES HD? Can anyone confirm?*



Yep. It's on Ch. 708 during gametime only. Looks great, too.


----------



## timewaster

so they only turn it on when the yankees are playing?

I've been checking and been getting a blank screen on 708


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by anthonymoody_
> *John,
> 
> Can you quanitfy this performance in any way (or at least qualify this)? I'm wondering if setting a single resolution over HDMI into my scaler would resolve my HDCP handshake issues (which seem to be worst when changing channels (which often includes change of resolution, etc).
> *



Can only quantify all-8300HD-upconverted 1080i performance as far as maximum B&W horizontal rez output (1290 here) and virtually the same (1280) from a measurement listed by an ISFer earlier. Only using YPbPb here. A link on YPbPr color bandwidth versus S-video, which I used to use heavily for SD, provides typical comparison numbers. The 'richer' 1080i-8300HD-upconverted color does seem to have more color resolution than S-video, and my CRT RPTV does look better with 1080i resolution than with 480p. With my former SA3100HD, used for a while with my former 8000HD, 1080i upconverts from 480i appeared too fuzzy and washed out (reduced contrast). Hope someone, one of these days, will give us a HDNet resolution-wedge comparison between HDMI/DVI and YPbPr with hard numbers. -- John


----------



## kristcnj

That's some DAMN good news on YES. Make my entire cable bill worth it if they carry for the whole season...


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by timewaster_
> *so they only turn it on when the yankees are playing?
> 
> I've been checking and been getting a blank screen on 708*



The NY Times lists a game at 7pm this evening carried by YES. Not positive it'll be 1080i on 708.


Caught the 2nd game and found the fidelity fantastic, including true-1080i stadium blimp shots. Perhaps it's better than CBS's live 1080i, such as the Masters ending at 7pm for today, since, at least for NYC-originated YES delivery, there's presumably a shorter transmission path and less bouncing of signals up/down from satellites. -- John


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Goatweed_
> *well I can view SD programming thru the component cables, but my Sony TV is setup in such a way that, for example, the component input (Video 5 or 6) is set for HD only - so if I run SD through it I get the dreaded grey bars all around (not just left & right, since my TV is 4:3). PQ takes a severe hit, as does the overall size of the display, so it's better to just switch to Video 1 (the s-video feed) for non-HD, and Video 6 for he HD feed ( Video 5 is for my X-Box/PS2/Gamecube feed). I have no HDMI connection, the TV is roughly 4 years old - I have Component (2), S-video (3), and composite/coax (yuck).*



Well the 8300 should work with your current setup then. It outputs S-Video (SD and HD, which is letterboxed w/ the annoying gray bars) at the same time as the other outputs (the 8000HD won't do this). Honestly, I'm not sure how 4:3 SD comes out over S-Video (whether it has bars or not), but I know that 16:9 HD is letterboxed.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by EricScott_
> *Honestly, I'm not sure how 4:3 SD comes out over S-Video (whether it has bars or not), but I know that 16:9 HD is letterboxed.*



The aspect ratio settings on the 8300 would affect the bars appearance too.


----------



## skyjuice




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by margoba_
> *With the 8000 (or 8300) you must use the 8000 functionality to stretch/zoom/letterbox, not your TV's. Press the # key on your 8000 remote and it will rotate through the various stretch modes.
> 
> 
> -barry*



Barry,


I've tried to do this, but it stays in the 4:3 mode. Do I need to set the box to output a different signal? I'm not sure how to do this....just got the box yesterday.


-Sky


----------



## margoba

You do need to set the box to the proper aspect ratio for your TV. Go to the setup menu, then press "A" for more options, then scroll to aspect ratio, and set it to properly describe whether your TV is 4:3 or 16:9. For my TV, I've selected "Widescreen (16:9), Sidebar 4:3 picture".


-barry


----------



## pdroth

I have mine set the other way around - 4:3, Widescreen 16:9 and I have totally eliminated the gray bars.


The only time I'll see them is if the broadcaster sends it across as part of a 16:9 feed, i.e. CBS on Letterman.


----------



## EricScott

On the 8300, the aspect ratio settings have no impact on the S-Video output for HD content. Can't comment on SD but I'd imagine the same thing holds. A month or so ago, I purchased a Sony DVD recorder which I hoped to use to back up 16:9 HD shows. The Sony only had an S-Video input and no matter how I set the aspect ratio/tv type setting on the 8300, I couldn't get it eliminate the gray bars. I only tried out HD content however.


----------



## Goatweed




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by EricScott_
> *Well the 8300 should work with your current setup then. It outputs S-Video (SD and HD, which is letterboxed w/ the annoying gray bars) at the same time as the other outputs (the 8000HD won't do this). Honestly, I'm not sure how 4:3 SD comes out over S-Video (whether it has bars or not), but I know that 16:9 HD is letterboxed.*



HD is currently letterboxed for me, and I expect it would be on the 8300 as well so thats not an issue - I really need to get a WS set one of these days, that's my next "venture".


----------



## LL3HD

This was posted by rkunces on the YES HD thread


YESNetowkr.com


Time Warner Cable and YES Reach New Long-Term Carriage Renewal



YES Network's High Definition Feed Now Available

To Time Warner Cable Customers


Stamford, CT and New York, NY, April 7, 2005 -- Time Warner Cable and YES Network (Yankees Entertainment & Sports Network, L.L.C.) Thursday announced the signing of a new long-term renewal. Time Warner Cable customers will continue to receive all New York Yankees and New Jersey Nets games available on the YES Network for the duration of the multi-year deal. The companies also agreed to add YES-HD, YES' high definition feed, to Time Warner Cable's high definition package.


The companies reached their agreement through one-on-one negotiations in time to deliver YES-HD for this year's major league baseball season. All live home games of the Yankees and Nets will be carried in high definition on YES-HD, as well as Yankees match-ups with the Boston Red Sox and New York Mets. New York City area customers will find YES-HD on channel 708. Customers will receive YES-HD for no additional charge.


We are pleased to provide our customers with guaranteed access to immensely popular sports programming, said Barry Rosenblum, Time Warner Cable executive vice president. The YES Network's commitment to the New York sports fan is evident in the quality of their programming and in their new high def offering.


Time Warner Cable has again proven to be a fair and reasonable business partner, said Ray Hopkins, YES Chief Operating Officer. We are thrilled to provide Time Warner Cable customers with our state of the art high definition feed and to lock up our relationship for many years to come.


In addition to the multi-year deal and high definition programming agreement, the companies settled various outstanding issues. No other terms of the agreement were made available.


----------



## QMAN71

I was wondering if TWC was going to make some kind of official announcement about YES-HD. Hopefully they've worked out all the kinks.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by QMAN71_
> *Hopefully they've worked out all the kinks.*



Yes, like, getting the information in the programming guide for one.


----------



## anthonymoody

Thanks John (Mason). I'll check it out and see how it looks - and if it solves the HDCP handshake problem.


TM


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LL3HD_
> *Yes, like, getting the information in the programming guide for one.*



And maybe actually putting the game ON. Is anybody getting YES-HD right now?


----------



## shadyridr

No YES-HD here. Whereas before the announcement I had all 3 games in HD in Staten Island. Now it gives me that dialog about being a Subscriber service. No gray picture anymore, no HD broadcast. WTF?


----------



## John Mason

Game's on 708 now (7: 26 pm) in S.Manhattan. -- John


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by John Mason_
> *Game's on 708 now (7: 26 pm) in S.Manhattan. -- John*



Still not on, Staten Island.


----------



## shadyridr

This is why its BS that they dont broadcast on that channel the whole day even if the other programming is not in HD. It would avoid glitches.


----------



## margoba

I would guess that they want to use that bandwith/channel for other things when it's not needed by YES.


I also guess that the reason for the glitches is that it's still a "work in progress". They haven't really started advertising it yet, and the guide doesn't even show it properly. This is obviously a decision they made very recently. I say give 'em a couple of weeks before griping too much. 


-barry


----------



## neo0285

hey guys! With the unfortunate demise of Voom, i was forced to go with the monopoly knows as TWC. Anyway their HD lineup is very decent now, especially with yes hd, my question is what are the chances of TWC adding cinemax hd and starz hd, thats the only two channels i will really miss from VOOM.


----------



## John Mason

Noticing TWC's/Comcast's joint bid for Adelphia, about $18 billion, in the paper recently I couldn't help but wonder if they can afford that why can't TWC devise a means of delivering just about every HDTV program source, including the 21 unique HDTV channels VOOM will now be marketing ( NY Times today ). Most of TWC's 860+ MHz bandwidth is still being hogged by analog channels that require 6 MHz each versus 8-10 SD channels, or 2+ Hd channels, per 6-MHz slot with MPEG-2 compression. MPEG-4--perfectly 'legal' via cable/DBS--could double that carriage. Don't think a full technology update would cost anything like ~$9 billion.


Getting Cinemax and Starz! HD via RCN in addition to TWC, but don't see too many HD movies listed. There seems to be a change pending soon with RCN so I'll stick with them just a little while longer. -- John


----------



## kwokpot

Watching the Yankee game on 708 - looks great - sounds great: 5.1 feed, VERY agressive ambient crowd noise coming from the front L/R commentary front the center.


INHD2 showing Red Sox game, soundwise, MUCH less ambient crowd noise: picturewise, VERY differnt from YESHD, although I'm not quite sure which pic I like better.


Anyone else care to comment?


----------



## EricScott

Masters broadcast on 702 is great. Almost every camera is HD and even the commercials (only 4 minutes worth every hour) are in widescreen. Pretty good 5.1 audio as well.


Very impressed so far.


----------



## bofnyc

My frustration with this company just never ends! I moved today from Manhattan to Queens and had a technician come to install a new box. When I called to make the appointment I specifically asked for the 8300 box. They said ok and they even put it on the work order (I saw it). But the technician only had the 8000 when he came. He said they just bring what they give him. He said it's a "great box" and was surprised that I had problems with it in the past. Whatever. Anyway, I called Time Warner and they basically said the same thing--they only have what is in the warehouse, and the 8000 is a great box. I asked if I could swap it out at a service center for the 8300 and they said there is no guarantee that I will get one. I asked if the plan was to eventually replace the 8000 with the 8300 and she said definitely no, and stuck by her theory that the 8000 was a great piece of equipment. Sigh...


Can anyone verify that they've successfully swapped an 8000 for an 8300 at the Queens service center?


----------



## Spanky 21

I picked up a 8300HD about 3 three weeks ago at the Queens store.


----------



## Goatweed

I stopped by the SI Express center today, no 8300HD's...dammit.


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by kwokpot_
> *INHD2 showing Red Sox game, soundwise, MUCH less ambient crowd noise: picturewise, VERY differnt from YESHD, although I'm not quite sure which pic I like better.
> *



A while back someone posted that INHD basketball games were typically 720p converted to 1080i by INHD. I noticed the reduced resolution of a few basketball games compared to HDNet's all-1080i sports. Haven't seen INHD baseball yet.


YES seems exceptionally crisp 1080i and I speculated elsewhere it might be related, when local, to not getting images bounced to/from satellites, which sometimes diminishes signal quality. -- John


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bofnyc_
> *Anyway, I called Time Warner and they basically said the same thing--they only have what is in the warehouse, and the 8000 is a great box. I asked if I could swap it out at a service center for the 8300 and they said there is no guarantee that I will get one.*



Suggest recording HDNet's 10-minute test pattern this Tuesday at 8 am, then use this technique to measure your 8000HD's maximum horizontal output resolution. If it's ~890 lines, which I measured with my former 8000HD, that's 31% less than the 1290 lines I measured from my 8300HD-- about the same as an ISF tech reported here. 890 lines is 33% less than the 1335 lines RCN's DCT6208 converters deliver to my set. 890 lines is an unacceptably soft 1080i image, caused, apparently, by inadequate firmware output-chip drivers and the reduced memory in the 8000HD (unless SA and TWC have fixed this in recent months). 890 lines is also ~48% less horizontal resolution than the limiting resolution [~1700 lines] of the 1080i format! -- John


----------



## DND

We're adding box to our household, so I figured I'll get a the 8300HD and move my current box to the other room. However the rep stated there is an additional $9 service charge per month on top of the monthly charge for the box. Anyone paying $20 a month? I think this rep doesn't know what they are taking about.


Thanks


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DND_
> *We're adding box to our household, so I figured I'll get a the 8300HD and move my current box to the other room. However the rep stated there is an additional $9 service charge per month on top of the monthly charge for the box. Anyone paying $20 a month? I think this rep doesn't know what they are taking about.
> 
> 
> Thanks*



There is an $8.95 surcharge for any DVR (SD or HD) on top of the basic charge for a converter. The surcharge is reduced a bit when a HD DVR is rented as part of the "Hdextra Combo Pack" (which includes the premium HD channels and costs $15.00).


----------



## DND

*smacks head*


I figured the 8.95 was for the box itself, not an addition. I'll pass on it, don't think it's worth it. Anway, thanks for clearing things up Manatus.


----------



## margoba

The new Battlestar Gallactica is being rebroadcast in HD on Universal HD. I know I'll piss a lot of you off, but I'd gladly trade YESHD for Universal HD.


-barry


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by margoba_
> *The new Battlestar Gallactica is being rebroadcast in HD on Universal HD. I know I'll piss a lot of you off, but I'd gladly trade YESHD for Universal HD.*



Why should we have to do that? Instead let's trade a dozen or so channels that are currently carried as analog signals for digital counterparts. With the left over bandwidth, we could have YES-HD, Universal HD, ESPN2-HD, MSG-HD, FSNY-HD, WPIX-HD, and whatever others we want.


The problem is that the cable carriers don't want to stand up to the content providers about giving up their analog spectrum...

-JMP


----------



## margoba

I suspect that it's not so much not wanting to stand up to content providers as a combination of: laws (in the case of broadcast channels), old contracts with content providers, or not wanting to stand up to customers who like analog channels.


-barry


----------



## bofnyc

As I posted earlier, I moved to Queens this weekend and was unfortunately given an 8000 HD DVR box. So far, it has performed ok--the quality of the Masters broadcast today was as good as anything I've ever seen. However, I have had problems with drop outs every couple of minutes or so, sometimes as often as every 30 seconds. Nothing too serious--just slight pixelation or loss of audio or freezing of the screen which lasts 1-2 seconds.


My girlfriend, who had cable in this apartment in the past, said she used to have lots of problems with pixelation and freezing.


Would this problem that I'm currently experiencing be caused by the box or something else? Any ideas?


----------



## EricScott

The 8000HD had tons of audio and video dropouts/pixellation issues. The 8300HD is much better in this department. You get an occasional stutter but that's about it; also if the audio drops out, it kind of go quiet briefly as opposed to the clipping sounds I used to get on the 8000HD. I would definitely trade in if I were you.


----------



## margoba

Don't actually ask for a swap. Since TW is apparently hard up for 8300's, a better strategy might be to just call them and complain about your droupouts. Let them send somebody out to check it out. Maybe they'll give you an 8300 after all, and if they don't, at least they'll fix the droupout problem.


-barry


----------



## anthonymoody

Kwokpot and Eric Scott,


My take on the yankees is that they have to greatly refine the 5.1 mix. The crowd almost completely drowns out the commentary on my (otherwise well calibrated) set up. PQ is quite nice though. They've also gotten better re: dropouts.


On the Masters, while I enjoyed the golf (who knew it could actually be exciting?) I actually found the PQ rather lacking. I've seen better - including golf on CBS. They also need to do a better job on white balance. I know Sunday was a crisp, clear day at Augusta but it should have been better.


I did appreciate the # of HD/widescreen commercials though - saw many on TNT too during What Women Want. Some seemed native HD, some seemed (variably) stretched SD but still looked decent with upconversion.


TM


----------



## ljaygould




> *Quote:*
> *
> 
> 
> Don't actually ask for a swap. Since TW is apparently hard up for 8300's, a better strategy might be to just call them and complain about your droupouts. Let them send somebody out to check it out. Maybe they'll give you an 8300 after all, and if they don't, at least they'll fix the droupout problem.*


*
*


I've heard of many situations where CS has set up tech appointments promising that the tech will bring an 8300 or 8300HD and the tech has shown up with an 8000 protesting that he has no record of the 8300 request and that he has none on his truck. Instead, GO to the Queens Mall location with 8000HD box in hand and request an 8300HD. They do receive shipments of the 8300's regularly, both there and at 23rd Street, and chances are that they will have one for you. In my continuous reading of this thread, this seems to be the most successful method. In the event that there is no 8300HD to be had, you haven't lost anything except your time going to the center (you likely won't even have to wait; just ask the CS reps at the counter if they have 8300HD's today; they'll tell you, as well as when they may expect more).


Jay Gould


----------



## bofnyc

The feedback I got from the technician was "we just get what they (the warehouse) give us". The feedback I got from the CSR on the phone was "they just give the technician what they have available in the warehouse". I don't know who is making the decisions as to inventory of each box. It did specifically say on the work order that I requested the 8300.


What I found most interesting was when I asked the CSR if the 8300 would eventually replace the 8000, which seems perfectly logical to me since it is a better box and there are clearly issues with the 8000. She said absolutely not! I wanted to ask why, because it makes no sense to me for them to distribute both, especially when one is so clearly superior to the other.


----------



## margoba

The reason is probably pretty simple. They have a whole boatload fo 8000's that they don't want to just throw away. And, there are plenty of subscribers that will be perfectly happy with an 8000. Don't forget that the folks you "meet" on this board are the most knowledgeable, most finicky, most complaining subscribers on the planet.


It's just a guess, but I think that over 90% of the 8000 users are probably quite happy.


-barry


----------



## anthonymoody

FWIW last time I went into the 23rd St location they had 'plenty' of 8300HD's according to the CSR.


TM


----------



## nbuubu




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by margoba_
> *
> 
> It's just a guess, but I think that over 90% of the 8000 users are probably quite happy.
> 
> 
> -barry*




I'd guess that they're probably not quite happy, but quite complacent. Considering almost every one of us had massive hardware problems with the 8000, from audio drops to random lockups and full-on crashes, I'd assume the same would be true for the 90%. They're just lazy, and chalk it up to crappy equipment.


----------



## margoba

I guess I must be lucky. When I had two 8000HDs ( SD at first), I had no problems with random lockups (well, I had one in about a year of use) or full-on crashes. I did have some audio drops and pixelation for about two or three weeks when TW was apparently tweaking (?!) their system because everybody had these problems then. But that's it. For me the boxes worked perfectly. I upgraded to the 8300HD because of improved image quality and much better utilization of other ports.


I am happier with the 8300HD, but I was downright happy with the 8000.


-barry


----------



## John Mason

After watching an IMAX feature on INHD I was initially happy with my 8000HD, too, But, as mentioned earlier here, I concluded later it was a 'mind trick'--self deception because I wanted my long-awaited 8000HD DVR to deliver good HD images. Seeing the poor maximum output resolution with HDNet's test pattern brought home how poor the 8000HD's 1080i images are on this cable system (890 lines max). Image blurring can be hard to spot unless you have something for instant A-B comparison, or a resolution wedge or burst pattern. -- John


----------



## shadyridr

Question for those with the 8000HD. Sometimes if I have to go out I'll record a game and when I come home the game will still be going on so I goto List and Play the game and it goes right to the live action. This doesn't happen all the time. Its very frustrating and Ive already "ruined" 2 games. Is there any way around this? Is this a bug or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## margoba

Re: John Mason's post "After watching an IMAX feature on INHD I was initially happy with my 8000HD..........."



I don't think anybody is arguing with your statement that the 8300HD has better PQ than the 8000HD, I just don't think many "ordinary users" care about it. The folks on this board care about it, but they are a small (tiny?) percentage of TWNYC's customer base, and an even smaller part of the prospective customer base.


Of the dozen or so friends I've discussed this with, only one of them even cares about the difference between SD and HD, much less good HD vs. mediocre HD. I have two friends that have HD ready TV sets with cable, but neither one of them actually watches HD programming, because it's too complicated. Either of them would be thrilled with a working 8000 box. I think we get used to the rarefied atmosphere here in this group and forget that there are lots of folks out there who just want to watch TV.


-barry


----------



## drew138




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by margoba_
> *Re: John Mason's post "After watching an IMAX feature on INHD I was initially happy with my 8000HD..........."
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think anybody is arguing with your statement that the 8300HD has better PQ than the 8000HD, I just don't think many "ordinary users" care about it. The folks on this board care about it, but they are a small (tiny?) percentage of TWNYC's customer base, and an even smaller part of the prospective customer base.
> 
> 
> Of the dozen or so friends I've discussed this with, only one of them even cares about the difference between SD and HD, much less good HD vs. mediocre HD. I have two friends that have HD ready TV sets with cable, but neither one of them actually watches HD programming, because it's too complicated. Either of them would be thrilled with a working 8000 box. I think we get used to the rarefied atmosphere here in this group and forget that there are lots of folks out there who just want to watch TV.
> 
> 
> -barry*




This is the issue with HDTV taking so long to gain mass adoption. The sets are expensive, complicated, the tuner options are mind-boggeling, god forbid the average consumer buys a cablecard ready TV set and tries to figure that out. To top it all off, the cable operators are issuing boxes that don't offer the true capability of the HD quality. So people see a nice image of an IMAX film and say wow, but watch that same program on a box outputing full resolution, and there really is a perceivable difference.


The 8300 is a great box for PQ and feature set and even it's still buggy, with handshake issues over HDMI, my box randomly flips between stretch modes on non-hd channels, every time I turn it on I have to switch channels in order to clear the screen of the IPG image, etc... The 8000HD was a disaster on many levels and I cannot imagine that any end-user of that product would use it long before complaining. TWC was already forced to respond to major issues with th SD8000 after the NY Post/Times ran an article over the buggy features after a software upgrade. They have been much slower to respond to fixing issues with the HD boxes simply because there isn't enough noise.


I don't really have a point, other than that I'm glad my 8000HD is gone and I wouldn't wish it on anyone. I commend TWC for rolling out the 8300HD but it has some issues too that I hope to see fixed soon.


Drew


----------



## drew138

On a seperate, non-HD, related thread, I'm thinking about making the switch to VOIP. Does anyone have either Vonage or TWC's new DigitalPhone product? I would be very interested in how things are going with QoS (quality of service) and dropped calls, latency, etc..... Vonage has a 14.99 a month plan for 500 minutes. I pay Verizon 80 bucks a month and I bet I don't even used 100 minutes. The blackout scared me into keeping the landline, but I think with an APC batter back up on my Cable Modem and IP phone/switch that it should work in the event of a blackout??? Anyone have any experience here that can help, or know of a better forum to ask these questions.


Drew


----------



## dkan24

I thought that TWC's system was down as well, during the blackout. So an APC would not help. Anyone know if this was the case?


----------



## ljaygould

I use Verizon's VoiceWing product and am very happy. The switch is basically open in that you have the full range of call-waiting, call-forwarding, conference-calling, caller ID (no names just numbers but they say names are coming), voice mail etc. that you could get with a landline package, you can keep your landline number and you get unlimited (well, they'll start to talk to you if you use more than *5000 minutes* of call time (it's residential service not business). There's no directory, so no extra charge if you want unlisted service. I've been on board since November and have nothing to complain about. I have a cellphone too and a GREAT feature is that a) the cellphone is listed as a backup in case there's an Internet failure (i.e. the Verizon system can't find your MAC address online when someone calls you) AND b) you can set up a feature called Simultaneous Ring that automatically calls up to five numbers (such as...your cellphone!) when someone rings your phone.


You'll notice a difference in sound quality, but it's not huge and perfectly adequate for conversational telephone. Since we're using it on a data network it's very doubtful you'll try to use it to send data.


The cost is a consistent $42 or so per month including NYS/NYC taxes, about half what I was paying Verizon for regular landline.


It's a little more expensive than Vonage and about the same, I think, as TW when you buy TW's service as part of a package. I hope this is helpful...


Jay Gould


----------



## SRFast




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drew138_
> *On a seperate, non-HD, related thread, I'm thinking about making the switch to VOIP. Does anyone have either Vonage or TWC's new DigitalPhone product? I would be very interested in how things are going with QoS (quality of service) and dropped calls, latency, etc..... Vonage has a 14.99 a month plan for 500 minutes. I pay Verizon 80 bucks a month and I bet I don't even used 100 minutes. The blackout scared me into keeping the landline, but I think with an APC batter back up on my Cable Modem and IP phone/switch that it should work in the event of a blackout??? Anyone have any experience here that can help, or know of a better forum to ask these questions.
> 
> 
> Drew*



Drew:

I've been using the Vonage 500 min/$14.99 plan on TWCNYC since July 2004 and have been very satisfied with it. The service has been very dependable and the only minor problem I've encountered is that the VoIP interface box "hangs" occasionally and needs to be rebooted (power off/on). I canceled two land lines and replaced them with Vonage and haven't looked back. There are no charge options (Caller ID, VM, Call Forwarding, etc.) that makes the 500 min. plan a real bargain. The web inferface allows you to configure account settings on the fly and you can even listen to VM over the Net. There is a "system outage - call forwarding" feature that allows your calls to be forwarded to another telephone # in the event of a system outage. I have it forwarded to my GSM wireless #.


Hope this helps....JL


----------



## jmp_nyc

Today's Times ( http://www.nytimes.com/2005/04/12/sp...ball/12tv.html ) reports that the combined ratings for MSG and FSNY are down 54 percent, while the Mets games on WPIX are showing a ratings increase of 1% over last year's.


With Cablevision losing ad revenue over this whole mess, at what point does it stop being a business decision and move on to a desire to be the spoiler for all things NY?

-JMP


----------



## patrickpiteo




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drew138_
> *On a seperate, non-HD, related thread, I'm thinking about making the switch to VOIP. Does anyone have either Vonage or TWC's new DigitalPhone product? I would be very interested in how things are going with QoS (quality of service) and dropped calls, latency, etc..... Vonage has a 14.99 a month plan for 500 minutes. I pay Verizon 80 bucks a month and I bet I don't even used 100 minutes. The blackout scared me into keeping the landline, but I think with an APC batter back up on my Cable Modem and IP phone/switch that it should work in the event of a blackout??? Anyone have any experience here that can help, or know of a better forum to ask these questions.
> 
> 
> Drew*



I am using the TWCNY Digital phone service. The quality is good. I have no dropped calls so far. Going on 3 months of service.


----------



## BigBlueBong

I have the AT&T callvantage voip...and i have no complaints....it's cheap 20 bucks a month w/ taxes and everything....$25 for long distance. It's got a nice website utility, and does everything everyone else has described....plus, i got a radioshak phone that flashes a little red light when i have a message, and i have it forward message notifications to my cell's email.....time warner's VoIP is a rip off!


----------



## Spanky 21

Every VOIP provider has deals for $20-30 except TWC! Their's is $40 !!


----------



## marcos_p




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Spanky 21_
> *Every VOIP provider has deals for $20-30 except TWC! Their's is $40 !!*



Is there any technical reason to use TWC's Digital Phone, versus Vonage or other cheaper VoIP provider? Seems like Digital Phone is more expensive, yet has fewer features.


----------



## neo0285

Please Twc add CinemaxHd and starz HD and i wont have a major heart attack when i look at my bill! Please!!!! ;-)


----------



## patrickpiteo




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by neo0285_
> *Please Twc add CinemaxHd and starz HD and i wont have a major heart attack when i look at my bill! Please!!!! ;-)*



Here , here I am for that...


----------



## Digiti

NEO0285,


I would like to second that request. Let us have more to show for our HD buck!


----------



## ljaygould




> *Quote:*
> *
> 
> 
> Is there any technical reason to use TWC's Digital Phone, versus Vonage or other cheaper VoIP provider? Seems like Digital Phone is more expensive, yet has fewer features.*


*
*


I think that you've stated every reason NOT to use TW's service (although it's a little less when part of a package). Why reward them for their high prices and less than stellar customer service?


Jay Gould


----------



## drew138




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ljaygould_
> *
> 
> 
> I think that you've stated every reason NOT to use TW's service (although it's a little less when part of a package). Why reward them for their high prices and less than stellar customer service?
> 
> 
> Jay Gould*



There is a school of thought that TWC can better control QoS (quality of service) of digitalphone by prioritizing their voip packets over data traffic. A 3rd party like Vonage would look at a minimum like data traffic, and there have been reports of broadband providers actially stifiling Vonage packets, although not likely to ba a problem with TWC. I'm not sure the infrastrucure is robust enough to priortize voice packets.


I ordered Vonage and the package is on the way. I'm getting their linksys router, but really would rather have their PAP2 digital box. I may go out any pick it up. I'll use Vonage for a month or two and if all goes well, bye bye Verizon. Either way, TWC wins, at best they pick up a digitalphone subscriber, at worst, I cut my relationship with Verizon.


I'll report back once I get it all set up.


Thanks to everyone for thier input.


Drew


PS: Cinimax and Starz HD..... lets get it already TWC!!!!


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drew138_
> *I ordered Vonage and the package is on the way.*



FWIW,


I was watching a news show recently. It was one of those scare TV segments regarding Vonage. The report was about a family in Texas that is suing Vonage. They had an emergency and dialed 911 and couldn't get through. Apparently, you do not automatically have access to the 911 emergency system. Don't really know much about these phone services but thought this could be of interest.


----------



## drew138

VOIP does not by default register your local address since it's not tied to a switch location like your landline. You have to actually establish your VOIP phone with e911 services. Vonage allows you to do this on their website. One of the interesting features is that you can take the vonage switch with you and use it when you are on the road on any broadband location. Ironically, if you are e911 registered in NYC and you travel to Omaha with the Vonage box and dial 911 with you box you will be connected to NYC e911.


Many people that sign up with Vonage are not aware of this feature and its issue. Its less of an issues with DigitalPhone and other services that don't allow you to take the VOIP box with you on the road. TWC just makes the assumption that your home address is where the VOIP box is located. Although I would be that the VOIP box would work on any TWC Broadband connection in any location.


Now back to our regularly scheduled programming....


Drew


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by neo0285_
> *Please Twc add CinemaxHd and starz HD and i wont have a major heart attack when i look at my bill! Please!!!! ;-)*



...and why not TMC-HD while we're at it?


Not having MAX-HD really gets me, because isn't it OWNED by Time Warner? How could they not carry the HD version of one of their own flagship premium channels????


----------



## ljaygould




> *Quote:*
> *
> 
> 
> Not having MAX-HD really gets me, because isn't it OWNED by Time Warner? How could they not carry the HD version of one of their own flagship premium channels????*


*
*


TW has recently announced that it is looking to spin off its cable division; obviously there is not a great deal of connectivity between the cable and content areas of this huge conglomerate such that TW cable's bandwidth needs apparently trump TW content's revenue needs. Go figure...


Jay Gould


----------



## jmp_nyc

For those who's like to see Eliot Spitzer intervene as he did with YES/Cablevision, go to http://www.**************.com/cable21/ for an online petition trying to get Spitzer to intervene.

-JMP


----------



## pveman

Aargh!!! Be careful if trying to record the Yankees on 708. I just hit record and didn't pay close enough attention to the onscreen warning. Because there is nothing in the program guide, I created a 24 hour recording - which in turn erased everythine on my hard drive that wasn't set to "Save until Manually Erased". Anybody know how to get these programs back?


----------



## teebeebee1

But channels 400-412 are F'd up on my digital boxes, its the NBA league pass channels.


TWC 's response? "Unplug the box, we can send a technician out, its fine on our end."


WTF, so f'n annoying, i so miss Directv


----------



## mabrym

Question re MSG and FSN in HD. It's looking less likely that we will get the SD channels back on the air this year, but if we do, in order to get them in HD does a seperate deal have to be worked out between TWC and CB, or is it simply a matter of TWC allocating bandwidth for the channels?


----------



## drew138




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pveman_
> *Aargh!!! Be careful if trying to record the Yankees on 708. I just hit record and didn't pay close enough attention to the onscreen warning. Because there is nothing in the program guide, I created a 24 hour recording - which in turn erased everythine on my hard drive that wasn't set to "Save until Manually Erased". Anybody know how to get these programs back?*



Wow, that sucks! But it does sound like an interesting way to clear your DVR of all of its programs. I would suggest posting you question over in the HD Recorders thread. There is a whole thread to discussing the 8000/8300HD with Passport software. Those folks might have a better idea on your problem, but I would suspect that they are gone










Drew


----------



## vlad21




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by vlad21_
> *Hi, my roommate recently got a new hdtv and sony surround sound system, problem is all his stereo takes in is a fiber connection, and the box we have (the pioneer one) only has a digital coax out.
> 
> 
> Is anyone using fiber? He has one of those newer stereos with the dvd bundled in, I looked around online and all of them (different brands) seem to have only a fiber in.
> 
> 
> Is there a HD cable box with a fiber out? Is anyone else experiencing this?
> 
> 
> Thanks alot, and while I'm not a New Yorker, I hope you all get your Yankees/Mets games. I know I'd be royally pissed!*



is no one else having this problem? I would think alot of people would have these mid range/low end systems with the dvd bundled in. Really appreciate any help.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by vlad21_
> *is no one else having this problem? I would think alot of people would have these mid range/low end systems with the dvd bundled in. Really appreciate any help.*



Both of the HD DVRs (the SA 8000HD and 8300HD) used nation-wide by TWC have both optical and coax audio outputs. Since each TWC franchise has its own mix of non-DVR HD boxes, there's no way to know what boxes are available in your area (wherever that is).


----------



## craigz

I have a Pioneer non DVR HD box, and I also have Tivo which I am quite happy with (and which rates a high Wife Acceptance Factor rating) although the inability to time-shift HD broadcast is starting to irritate me. So I have the great idea that rather than dump my existing functional solution, I will add an 8300 to the mix, and get the HD Value Pack or whatever they call the INHD, etc bundle with the 8300 for $15/mo on top of my monthly extortion.


So I just got off the phone with an oh-so-helpful TWCNYC Rep who informs me that:

a) I am unable to walk into the cable express location and request the box, I would need to bring a box to swap.


b) The addition of a box requires a service call which will cost $35


and the kicker


c) There is no guarantee which converter they will bring.


I have read page after page of postings regarding 8000s being delivered, although the 8300 has been requested, and don't want to deal with that. What the heck, I can't just pick the box up and plug it in myself.


Unbelievable.


I guess there isn't much point to this posting, I am just irritated, and wanted to share my pain.


Oh, the best part is after I grumbled that I guess that wouldn't be happening, the rep informed me that digital phone service is available in my area, and would I like to sign up. Sheesh.


-c.


----------



## bigd86




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by craigz_
> *I have a Pioneer non DVR HD box, and I also have Tivo which I am quite happy with (and which rates a high Wife Acceptance Factor rating) although the inability to time-shift HD broadcast is starting to irritate me. So I have the great idea that rather than dump my existing functional solution, I will add an 8300 to the mix, and get the HD Value Pack or whatever they call the INHD, etc bundle with the 8300 for $15/mo on top of my monthly extortion.
> 
> 
> So I just got off the phone with an oh-so-helpful TWCNYC Rep who informs me that:
> 
> a) I am unable to walk into the cable express location and request the box, I would need to bring a box to swap.
> 
> 
> b) The addition of a box requires a service call which will cost $35
> 
> 
> and the kicker
> 
> 
> c) There is no guarantee which converter they will bring.
> 
> 
> I have read page after page of postings regarding 8000s being delivered, although the 8300 has been requested, and don't want to deal with that. What the heck, I can't just pick the box up and plug it in myself.
> 
> 
> Unbelievable.
> 
> 
> I guess there isn't much point to this posting, I am just irritated, and wanted to share my pain.
> 
> 
> Oh, the best part is after I grumbled that I guess that wouldn't be happening, the rep informed me that digital phone service is available in my area, and would I like to sign up. Sheesh.
> 
> 
> -c.*



It may be a pain in the butt-but if they bring you an 8000, you will then have a box to bring in to them to exchange for an 8300. Seems pretty stupid to have to do it that way, but that's TWCNY!!


----------



## LL3HD

Craig,


That blows,

I'd call back, try another approach with another CSR. Tell them that you want to schedule a pick up at your TW place (23rd st.?) and pick up an HD DVR for your other HD TV.


Make sure you tell them that it's for another HD TV. Since the hard drive is bigger on the HD DVR than the SD version, TW doesn't want these boxes wasted with SD sets. This is why they want their rocket scientists to come to your hometo make sure.


Tell them that you can't wait for their guy to install it. You want to get it now and also that you installed the other one with no problem.


Don't get into the 8000 vs. 8300, deal with that issue at the place when you are picking it up. And at that time, make sure they absolutely give you the 8300 HD.


Good luck.


----------



## LL3HD

also, Craig, make sure to bring a copy of your cable bill and ID just in case.


----------



## ljaygould

_CraigZ justifiably groused:_



> *Quote:*
> *
> 
> 
> a) I am unable to walk into the cable express location and request the box, I would need to bring a box to swap. b) The addition of a box requires a service call which will cost $35 and the kicker c) There is no guarantee which converter they will bring.*


*
*


To quote a beloved ex-President, "I feel your pain". The likelihood is GREAT that they will bring an 8000HD box to your home. What you need to do is document the fact that you WANT an 8300HD when you make the appointment, INSIST that they write it on the work order over their objection that they can't guarantee the 8300HD, and when they deliver the 8000HD (which you privately expect, having read other's experiences) you BRING the 8000HD to the 23rd St. office the next day and swap it for an 8300HD of which I understand they still have plenty.


The next step is to grouse, first in person and then again by phone (they're two different offices and the one won't know you tried the other first), to Customer Service that you requested the 8300HD specifically, you were delivered an 8000HD which you reluctantly accepted, you tested it and found that the horror stories about dropouts, lack of functionality of alternate outputs etc. were justified and you want a recission of the $35 charge. My bet is that if you fight (it may take a complaint to the City DoITT) you will not have to pay the $35. It's a good and justified fight.


You have to understand, though, why they put the requirement in place: the bar-code on the box you're returning proves your identity to the extent that it justifies their letting you walk out of their store with a $500-800 piece of equipment. A lot of people would rather part with $35 for a service visit than have a $1000 charge put on their credit card as security!! Anyway, I wish you luck.


Jay Gould

Previous TiVo User (and I miss it terribly...)

Previous 8000HD User

Current Proud & Happy 8300HD User


PS: I'd love to hear anyone else's opinion whether this approach will work...I think if you show enough "justifiable outrage" in your rants to CS when you return the 8000 or on a subsequent phone call they'll rescind the $35...heck, they cancelled an appointment on me once and gave me a whole MONTH for free!! (Yes, I know they're required to do that.)


----------



## ljaygould

Just read LL3D's reply and I don't think it'll work because of the liability issue in their giving a box to the customer without getting one back; also, they will be reluctant to have a customer do the splitting off and installing of a box without their splitters and cables, another reason they insist on visiting when you're adding service. Look at my approach though, even though it requires waiting for the d**n service call...


----------



## LL3HD

I guess Jay is right. If you already had an additional box wired in, that you were swapping out for the HD DVR, then, maybe my idea would work.

I like his idea, pay now-- they screw it up-- get credit later for the $35. Hey, get a month free, if they screwed up the service call- why not?


----------



## LL3HD

Taking a break from (my) whining


Since I'm not shy about expressing my dissatisfactions with TW, it's only fair for me to praise them when they are great.


Last night's viewing.


DVR'ed CSI and WOT for future viewing.

Switched back and forth between the Yanks on YES HD and the Sixers / Heat game on TNT HD. Using the PIP button, with the buffers, watched all of the Yanks and most of the basketball game-- all in fantastic HD.


A blissful night of HD.


Even though the Yankees lost, it was great, Fenway in HD, can't get much better. The last time I was this interested in baseball, in April, was when I was a kid, putting on cleats, dreaming of replacing Mantle at first base.


And now, basketball post season in HD!


YES HD, TNT HD, just think, I used to have Cablevision envy.

Sure, I still want Universal HD, Starz HD TMC HD, CMAX HD, and MSG HDas CV offersbut I just thought I'd say thanks, for what we got.


----------



## pdroth

Just wanted to share that if you have a QAM tuner you can get YES HD on 93.3. Also - Discovery HD is on 87.1.


Using the 8300 there are quite a few hiccups that I don't get when tuned directly using the built-in QAM on the TV.


If anyone has any others, please share.


----------



## Maurice2

Anyone knows why the Yankees game last night was not on YES HD (708)? I tried several times but only got a blank screen. (Was it on another HD channel?)


----------



## margoba

In another forum, I read the opinion that they don't broadcast in HD from Baltimore. In fact, the author said that only games from Boston and Yankee stadium will be broadcast in HD.


----------



## QMAN71

Supposedly Yes will be broadcasting only 6 road games this year in HD. We just had 3 in boston, there's going to be 2 more in boston and 1 from shea.


----------



## bigd86




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by margoba_
> *In another forum, I read the opinion that they don't broadcast in HD from Baltimore. In fact, the author said that only games from Boston and Yankee stadium will be broadcast in HD.*



Whether or not we get the games on YESHD in actual HD from Baltimore, I remember (if I am not mistaken) that one of the first games of the year on INHD was from Baltimore, in glorious HD, and I believe it had a Comcast ID.


----------



## sabt

i can get local analog channels from my apt's cable line w/o a box. can i get HD as well? someone told me that if the channels are unscrambled, then my tuner should pick it up...is that right?


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by sabt_
> *i can get local analog channels from my apt's cable line w/o a box. can i get HD as well?*



No, although TWC delivered HBO and CBS this way when HD began. I tuned them in with my RPTV's built-in HD 8VSB tuner. Now you need a converter or a QAM-type tuner--as opposed to over-the-air 8VSB tuners. -- John


----------



## sabt

John, i read that the Sanyo does have a QAM tuner. So i should be seeing HD if the signal is not scrambled???


----------



## John Mason

Yes, sabt, that should work for unencrypted (a form of scrambling) channels. -- John


----------



## broadwayblue

sorry to ask here when i'm sure it's been asked and answered before...but what is the storage capacity of the 8300HD in gb's and hours?


also, any word on TWC adding an HD HBO on demand? seems like a logical addition considering most of their original series are shot and broadcast in HD.


----------



## jmp_nyc

I tune in today's Mets game on WPIX. At the opening of the game, the announcers say that the game is being broadcast in HDTV, and that anyone who can't receive WPIX in HD should "call your cable company and ask, no demand that you get WPIX in HD."


I figured why not and called TW to ask for it again, figuring it's worth doing at least 2-3 times per Mets season.


So I get a rep on the phone who insists that I should be able to receive the HD signal just by tuning my cable box to channel 11. When I questioned why this doesn't work for any other channel, he insisted it should work. He even had me reboot when I told him it didn't work. I asked if he would personally guarantee that I can get WPIX-HD over TWC. He said that he'd spoken to his supervisor, and that both he and his supervisor were sure this would work. After I went through the motions of rebooting the box and explained to him that WPIX was still in SD, he wanted to schedule a service call to fix the problem, since I should be getting the channel in HD.


I wasn't going to get a service call for something I knew shouldn't really be working, so I asked to speak to a supervisor. Interestingly, he didn't put me through to the supervisor who'd sworn that I should be getting WPIX in HD, but a different one, who tried to convince me of the same thing. So I naturally asked why this doesn't work with WNBC, ESPN-2, and a host of other channels. She said it should, at which point I called her bluff and asked for an explaination of how to get my cable box to feed my tv the HD version of the Mets game.


She put me on hold while she went to speak to the tech folks.


After another 20 minutes of hold music coming out of my speakerphone while I watched the Mets game, she came back on the line and appologized for having given misinformation.


I've dealt with lots of extremely big companies, some bigger than TW (that is, all of TW, not just TWC). I've never seen a company that was as inept as TW at getting accurate everyday information to their front-line CSRs. I would imagine that this costs them millions of dollars a year, since CSRs spent hours troubleshooting system issues that the higher level tech people have already identified and been working on, let alone the number of needless service calls that must be scheduled.


Of course, as long as they make it so easy, I'm happy to waste their money...

-JMP


----------



## HDntheCity




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by broadwayblue_
> *sorry to ask here when i'm sure it's been asked and answered before...but what is the storage capacity of the 8300HD in gb's and hours?
> 
> 
> also, any word on TWC adding an HD HBO on demand? seems like a logical addition considering most of their original series are shot and broadcast in HD.*



according to the TWC North Carolina website they offer an HD on-demand ch. down there so maybe the foot-draggers here will offer it one day soon.


jim


----------



## AndyHDTV

What a story. I'm laughing right now, but it's actually really sad that TWC is so clueless.


I doubt that WB-HD will be added anytime soon. Maybe for the fall when new TV series come back.


Hopefully UPN-HD can get up and running in time for the fall as well.


----------



## bofnyc

Has anyone actually been happy with the performance of the 8000 HD DVR? I started out with one a few months ago and it was a nightmare. I swapped it for an 8300 which was great, but I recently moved to Queens and was given an 8000 by the tech who hooked me up. So far, in just over a week of use, it has performed well. No freeze ups or re-boots necessary and the box is really pretty responsive. I really miss the search feature on the 8300 but other than that I haven't been compelled to try and swap the 8000 for the 8300.


Admittedly, it's just a week and I sort of expect that problems will develop. But I'm curious to hear if others have been able to live with the 8000?


----------



## jeffrey r

Well, I was certainly able to live with the 8000. It was usable and essentially performed its functions ok. But I am very pleased I switched to the 8300, due to the better picture, faster menus, better HD/SD switching, less hiccups, etc. But I could have lived with the 8000, albeit with more frustrations.


----------



## margoba

I was very happy with my two 8000HDs. I was constantly puzzled at how much trouble so many others were having. In about 9 months I had them, I only had one crash/reboot, and I didn't lose any recordings or schedules.


My guess was that many of the problems were heat related. It just so happened that both my units were sitting out on top of a table/stand, and they had a free flow of air around them. Maybe that helped. On the other hand, maybe I just got lucky and got two 'good uns'.


-barry


----------



## jedwards

Since the mets games have not been shown on TWCNYC, and I have no alternative options in my building, I have been forced to watch your Yankee team. I realized while watching the game opening day that you are the only one who can solve this dispute and get the Mets games back on TWC. I know you are a man who is willing to do anything to see you team win, so I put a voodoo hex on the Yankees. I am sorry this has gone on so long, but I wanted to make sure you realized I was serious. Please call your pals over at cablevision and TWC and tell them to make a deal, I will will lift the hex and your Yankees will win the division.


Thanks in advance,


Met Fan.


----------



## vlapietra

Win the division?

I'll take just winning a single game right about now!


----------



## kilmar

At this rate, I'll settle for a close game.


----------



## Jose

That was CLASSIC, jmp_nyc!!!!!
























Yeah, I've done the same thing to them once or twice.

That's en-ter-tain-ment!!!


TWC and Cablevision can both go to HELL!!! They deserve each other.


----------



## Metfan21

If you are affected by the Time Warner-Cablevision dispute, take the time to sign this petition urging NYS Attorney General Eliot Spitzer to get involved and negotiate a settlement.


(It looks like I'm not allowed to post links, so you'll just have to google "Time Warner Cablevision Online Petition")


I know most of you have reservations about the effectiveness of these petitions, but in this case, the AG's office has acknowledged it is aware of the petition. Let's keep the pressure on them.


If you want to take it one step further, write the AG himself and tell him your sick of these cable companies:


(Again, I'm not allowed to post links, but you can find his address on the NYS AG website)


If you're not affected by it, or you're not a baseball fan, sign it anyway as a way of sticking to Time Warner. They have the nerve to charge extra for ESPN HD even though we're missing more than 100 Mets games. Give them what they deserve.


Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## nbuubu

I just had to call and get TWC to correct yet another billing mistake ... added the HDXtra package with DVR for $15, but they neglected to remove the existing 8.95 DVR charge and had done a partial month charge for the HDXtra package on top of the existing charge ... bunch of criminals. Lucky I caught it.


Also ditched the dBest package, because I never use the premium SD channels or the ondemand crap. Got the EntertaiNET package instead, and ended up saving over $18 and losing only Showtime (with INHD and HDNet I won't really be missing it).


The prices they charge for such crappy HD channel selection are horrible. Setting up a friend with an HD set and looking over his choices from Cablevision ... a full slate of HD channels at no extra charge. We're seriously getting bilked with TWC.


No CinemaxHD? No MovieChannel HD? No StarsHD? No UniversalHD? No Hi-Def On demand? Or FoxSportsHD or MSGHD? I won't be going back to their dBest package until they start carrying more of the HD premiums I was paying for in SD.


----------



## QMAN71

Just noticed that 708 has the Yankees game listed in the guide so now those of you looking to record the game can without having to worry about losing all of your recordings.

The bad news for me is that my 8000HD has apparently died after just 1 month so I have to go swap it tomorrow. I'm praying that they've got the 8300HD on SI now.


----------



## neo0285

i have a billing question guys, twc is charging me 15.00 dollars for hdtv xtra, which i thought included the dvr, but twc is also charging me an extra 8.95 for hd dvr service, so it comes out to over 15.00 just for the dvr. that cant be right?


----------



## margoba

You don't have your location filled out, but here's how it works (I think) in Southern Manhattan. Without any packages, I think it works like this:


HD-DVR $8.95 per month per DVR box

HDXtra $8.95 per month

DVR Service $8.95 per month per DVR box


----------



## timewaster




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by margoba_
> *You don't have your location filled out, but here's how it works (I think) in Southern Manhattan. Without any packages, I think it works like this:
> 
> 
> HD-DVR $8.95 per month per DVR box
> 
> HDXtra $8.95 per month
> 
> DVR Service $8.95 per month per DVR box*



I think there is a small discount if you get the HD-DVR and HDXtra together.

I'm not sure but I think its $15 for both.


----------



## anthonymoody

That's correct: $15 for the HD package + the HD DVR box.


TM


----------



## neo0285

thanx guys, Wow thats expensive :-O


----------



## bigd86

What happened to YESHD? 708 is back to HD Specials, and no game!


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bigd86_
> *What happened to YESHD? 708 is back to HD Specials, and no game!*



They're on the road so no HD tonight.


----------



## bigd86




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by QMAN71_
> *They're on the road so no HD tonight.*



Sure, that makes sense-but what worried me was that the channel designation in the guide for 708 has reverted to HD Specials instead of YESHD. I hope this is only when there is no game scheduled!


----------



## QMAN71

I think it will continue to say HD Specials as the channel, but hopefully the yankee home guys will continue to pop up in the guide.


----------



## QMAN71

BTW I just noticed that the Yankees/Blue Jays game tomorrow (Thurs.) night will be on INHD.


----------



## DylanNYC

Not for us in NYC, it blackedout on INHD


----------



## QMAN71

Are you sure? When the yanks were in Boston there was a game on INHD that wasn't blacked out.


----------



## VicAjax

hi folks...


new around here.


i just got a 42" EDTV plasma, and have scheduled an appointment to get an HD-DVR box. i insisted they note the 8300 on the order request, after reading all the bad press on the 8000.


my question is this: if i DO end up with the 8000 (highly likely), will i be able to notice the diminished resolution on an EDTV?


another question: i was under the impression that either box could be set to pass-through, so the plasma's native aspect modes could be used instead of the box's. am i mistaken?



thanks!


-VA


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by VicAjax_
> *i was under the impression that either box could be set to pass-through, so the plasma's native aspect modes could be used instead of the box's. am i mistaken?
> 
> 
> 
> thanks!
> 
> 
> -VA*



"Pass-through" is a feature found on DVRs running the SARA operating system, not the Pioneer Passport system used by TWCNYC on the 8000HD and 8300HD. Both of those, however, can be manually configured to output whichever formats the user wants them to (except for 480i on the 8300HD).


----------



## VicAjax

Manatus - thanks for the quick reply. so, if i configure the STB to output 480p, 720p and 1080i, it will enable my tv to do all the scaling, as well as allow me to use my tv's aspect options?


----------



## dhy8386

Well actually what it means is that the box will do the scaling so that you can feed a single that is native for your TV. For instance, if your TV has a native resolution of 1280 x 720, then if you have the box output only 720p, the tv does not have to scale it and it will map pixel for pixel.


The advantage is that these boxes have good scalers and therefore the image does not get manipulated more than once. Thus you can have 480i sources upconverted to 720p and 1080i downconverted to 720p.


if you want the tv to do the scaling, then I would just output everything, 480i,p 72op, and 1080i and let the tv convert the signal...


Someone correct me if i m wrong....


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by VicAjax_
> 
> my question is this: if i DO end up with the 8000 (highly likely), will i be able to notice the diminished resolution on an EDTV?



Wouldn't think so. 8000HDs here (TWC-NYC), last I measured, deliver only ~890 lines per picture width maximum ( resolvable detail ), about that of EDTVs. -- John


----------



## VicAjax




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by John Mason_
> *Wouldn't think so. 8000HDs here (TWC-NYC), last I measured, deliver only ~890 lines per picture width maximum resolvable detail), about that of EDTVs. -- John*



thanks for your response.


i think i'll wait to see if they honor my request for an 8300, reluctantly accept the 8000 box, then raise a big stink if i'm dissatisfied and jockey for some compensation in the form of discounts.


----------



## anthonymoody

IMO the 8000HD also produces a slight fog - similar to that produced by the 3100HD - which diminishes PQ. It's more than a question of resolution.


TM


----------



## Manatus

A recent CNET review of the SA 8300HD by a TWCNYC customer:

Free HD TiVo knockoff: is it worth it?


----------



## twcinsider

you sound a little immature there but i understand your frustration. good news is WPIX-HD will be on channel 711 hopefully before summer ;-)




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jose_
> *That was CLASSIC, jmp_nyc!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I've done the same thing to them once or twice.
> 
> That's en-ter-tain-ment!!!
> 
> 
> TWC and Cablevision can both go to HELL!!! They deserve each other.*


----------



## anthonymoody

Hey Insider,


Thanks for the great news, and thanks for your continued participation here, especially in the face of flames







What are your thoughts on the new version of the 8300HD (shown at NAB) that has an on board DVD recorder that allows you to record HD (even if you can only watch it on the box with which it was recorded)? You think TWC NYC will roll it out when SA makes it available?


TM


----------



## margoba

Wouldn't it be nice if that new DVRw/DVD would allow you to use the DVD as a computer data disk, and thus allow you to back up shows (and schedules?) from the DVR. The show backups would have to be encrypted which would minimize their value, but they would still be useful.


-barry


----------



## Jose




> Quote:
> Originally posted by twcinsider
> 
> 
> you sound a little immature there but i understand your frustration. good news is WPIX-HD will be on channel 711 hopefully before summer ;-)



Might as well get my $$$ worth now that I can't watch my Mets anymore







. Believe me, if I had other options.....


But seriously, thanks for the tip. Any news worth posting about the TWC/CV dispute?


Jose.


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by anthonymoody_
> *IMO the 8000HD also produces a slight fog - similar to that produced by the 3100HD - which diminishes PQ. It's more than a question of resolution.
> *



Anyone think the 8300HD has a slight fog, too? Generally avoided using my briefly-kept 8000HD, prefering my RCN Motorola DCT6208 DVR, which seems to have really deep blacks with no hint of fog (too-light blacks)--as well as 1335-line resolution compared to the 8000HD's 890 lines, and the 3100HD's and 8300HD's 1290 lines. (A resolution reading from anyone with the Pioneer HD converter would be most welcome, BTW.) My 8300HD seems slightly foggy compared to my DCT6208.


Besides ruining blacks, as I discovered with my old 2000HD, A-B comparing TWC's earliest 8VSB delivery of HBO and CBS HD (discontinued), fogging diminishes higher-resolution detail in motion-video images by spoiling the good contrast vital to seeing such details. -- John


----------



## drew138




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by anthonymoody_
> *Hey Insider,
> 
> 
> Thanks for the great news, and thanks for your continued participation here, especially in the face of flames
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are your thoughts on the new version of the 8300HD (shown at NAB) that has an on board DVD recorder that allows you to record HD (even if you can only watch it on the box with which it was recorded)? You think TWC NYC will roll it out when SA makes it available?
> 
> 
> TM*



Insider, Thanks for the great news on 711. At least we know that we can count on someone to deliver facts when there is news to promote.


TM, I saw the HD-DVR-DVD combo unit out at NCTA in San Fran earlier this month. The product manager gave a nice demo of the unit, and it is a neat product. However, it comes with way too many restrictions to really be of much use as it has a lot of limitatios on how you can use the media that you ultimatley burn to the DVD. For example, any show with any type of protection flag can only be played back on that DVD player. HD shows only have abuot 30 min of storage on a DVD, although I think you can down res them and keep the aspect ratio. I asked questions for about 10 minutes one on one with the rep and the more we spoke the more it was clear that there is no way this product it ready for prime time. End users just aren't savvy enough to figure out this STB/DVD player and its limitations. She did say that the external sATA drives should work but that it would be carrier specific. This seems the better solution for archiving if you are forced to playback the media only on this unit. Or maybe a BluRay device with larger capacity.


Drew


----------



## badasscat

Hey people, first post in this forum, though I did a search through this thread and I seem to have something of a unique situation (or maybe not)...


I'm still on an old 27" analog TV and will be until I move, but I have been extremely disappointed with my SDTV digital cable box picture quality for ages and just never thought there was much I could do about it. After being spoiled by the HD sample clips I've downloaded off the net and viewed through my Media Center PC (which is connected to the same 27" CRT TV), I've now got a pretty simple question:


Can I use Time Warner's HD box on a strictly analog SDTV set? I don't want their HD-DVR - I have my Media Center PC for that - I'm just curious about their regular HD STB. I know it has s-video output but how does this work, it downconverts any HD signal to the same analog output? Would the picture still be as clean as I've gotten in the sample HD clips I've downloaded and then watched on this set? Obviously I know I wouldn't get HD resolutions, but I'm hoping I'll get quality similar to the quality I get when watching DVD's right now.


Also, am I correct in that firewire must be enabled on these boxes? I'd heard this was an FCC requirement, but do I need to request it from TWC? I'd like to be able to record via firewire on my PC occasionally.


One last Q, though not sure if anyone here would know - does Windows Media Center have any trouble controlling TWC's HD boxes, and would it get confused if I had the HD box connected via the s-video input on my capture card? (I can ask this in the HTPC forum if it's too much of a PC question, but as it directly relates to the HD boxes TWCNYC is using, I thought I may as well ask here first as long as I'm already asking something else...)


Danke...


----------



## BigBlueBong




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drew138_
> *She did say that the external sATA drives should work but that it would be carrier specific. This seems the better solution for archiving if you are forced to playback the media only on this unit. Or maybe a BluRay device with larger capacity.
> 
> 
> Drew*




Hey,


Has anyone tried or gotten a SATA hard drive to work w/ the 8300HD? It'd almost be worth it to buy an extra drive for it so I don't have to keep erasing stuff i want to watch! Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## margoba

I believe several folks with the SARA software have been successful at adding SATA drives, but I've not heard of any Passport successes.


-barry


----------



## anthonymoody

John,


I think the PQ of the 8300HD is quite good, and highly source/signal dependent. I DVR'd an HD nature show (something on Discovery about bugs) and it's literally the clearest, best picture I've ever seen in my home set up - by far. A real jaw dropper, and no sign of haze at all. I use it as my demo







That said, who knows? Maybe there's fog there too but I can't see it. Or maybe the fog is introduced elsewhere in TWC's chain and sometimes doesn't appear?


Drew,

Thanks for the write up, and thanks for grilling the guy







A real shame that it's not ready for prime time. I was under the mistaken impression that you could somehow get 90 minutes of HD onto the DVD (not sure where I read that). 30 minutes is not particularly useful! And once you get into providing a sliding scale option, useability for the average joe goes down. Here's hoping for better solutions down the road...


Barry et al,

If anyone wants to buy a drive and bring it to me I'd try it and report back







Actually, thinking about it more seriously, if someone can source the correct drive cheaply enough, maybe we could pool together to buy one to test?


TM


----------



## drew138




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by anthonymoody_
> *
> 
> 
> Barry et al,
> 
> If anyone wants to buy a drive and bring it to me I'd try it and report back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, thinking about it more seriously, if someone can source the correct drive cheaply enough, maybe we could pool together to buy one to test?
> 
> 
> TM*





Already attempted in NYC on the Passport software and there has been no success.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...0&pagenumber=7 


Some guy borrell tried the solution that worked for the SARA software folks. Personally, I've seen SARA and I'd rather have the Passport software on the 8300 rather than the SATA drive. Of course, both would be preferred










Drew


----------



## drew138

FIY: just dropped back to basic DTV, no prems, only have the HD-tier. I figure the money I'm saving can go to PPVs and rentals. I do miss Sho and HBO HD. Don't know if I'll be able to last. Somehow my bill only dropped 45.00.


Drew


----------



## anthonymoody

Drew,

Thanks for tracking that down. Bummer! But I agree I'd rather have Passport..


TM


----------



## cdimase

Does anyone know exactly which HD channels are included with the TWCNYC Intro ($39.95) DTV package? Other than HBO (701) and Showtime (703), between 701 and 715, I am getting everything but TNT-HD (710). Is that normal, or is it a mistake?


----------



## CPanther95

Threads merged.


----------



## drew138




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by cdimase_
> *Does anyone know exactly which HD channels are included with the TWCNYC Intro ($39.95) DTV package? Other than HBO (701) and Showtime (703), between 701 and 715, I am getting everything but TNT-HD (710). Is that normal, or is it a mistake?*



INHD 1&2, HDNET, HDNET Movies and ESPN HD are all part of the HD package/tier of service. If you are receiving them for the intro price than great







They may include the HD Tier for the 39.95 package period. How long is that good for? 6 months?

http://www2.twcnyc.com/index2.cfm?c=hdeftv/hdtv 


WPIX will come on sometime before summer... on 711. we think...


Drew


----------



## LL3HD

I know this is off topic but...

It's interesting to know what's happening with our neighbors

so much for our bragging rights




Cablevision Airing YES in Hi Def

April 27, 2005

By Megan Larson


Cablevision Systems picked up the YES Network (Yankees

Entertainment & Sports) in high definition it was announced Wednesday, bringing the cable operator's total HD offerings to 17 channels.


It launches Thursday at 7 p.m. with the Yankees playing the Los Angeles Angels of Anaheim.


The channel will be offered to Cablevision's digital customers on channel 715 and will feature Yankees and New Jersey Nets home games as well as select away games against The New York Mets and Boston Red Sox.


We are committed to delivering an extensive and compelling array of high-definition programming to our iO digital cable customers at no additional charge, both as a significant value add and key differentiator over satellite television providers that offer less HD and force customers to pay additional charges in

order to see it, said Kristin Dolan, Cablevision's senior vp of product management.


Cablevision added nearly 100,000 high definition customers in 2004, bringing total customer count to 133,000 at the year's end.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by CPanther95_
> *Threads merged.*




Curious

Forgive my ignorance but I see this threads merged post appear on many threads.

What the heck does this mean?


----------



## cdimase

I actually get 721-725, but only because I also pay for the HDExtra package. What I'm really trying to figure out is whether all of the HD stations between 701 and 715 (save for the two premium channels, HBO and Showtime), are included in the Intro Pack. I get everything but TNT-HD for some reason.


----------



## John Mason

Larry, threads merged results from a moderator shifting another thead from elsewhere, where it doesn't belong or is a duplication/related, to the current thread.


cdimase,

If customer service hasn't tried it already, might try calling (I use 212 674 9100) and using TWC's touch-tone automated method of 'authorizing' your converter. It's part of the initial call-in selection menu (cable problem) and they tell you how to do it before reaching a customer service rep. -- John


----------



## beatles6

Last night and again tonight channel 708 on TWC Staten Island has a grey screen although the guide says Yankees vs Angels. I called customer service and the response was "yeah we had some calls yesterday and reported it to our tech department." Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by beatles6_
> *Last night and again tonight channel 708 on TWC Staten Island has a grey screen although the guide says Yankees vs Angels. I called customer service and the response was "yeah we had some calls yesterday and reported it to our tech department." Anyone else having this problem?*



Same here also on Staten Island. Quite annoying, hope they fix it sometime soon.


----------



## pdroth

My 708 was working tonight from about 9:00 until the end of the game here in Queens.


By the way, my guide still doesn't list anything other than HD Specials. Maybe a reboot it in order? I'd hate to since everything otherwise has been perfect last few weeks.


----------



## Goatweed

for 8300 users :


Im sorry if this was addressed 100 pages or so ago but I want to be clear & get the right answer from you guys, instead of from someone who might just tell me what I want to hear (aka TWC Customer Support).


I know the 8300HD has all of the video outputs enabled (HD, S & Composite), but does it also record in all formats, or just in HD? In other words, if I want to record Survivor (which I watch in SD since its not broadcast in HD), can I record it & watch it in SD, or will it record it in HD mode (forcing it to "fit" witht he addition of the grey bars since I have a 4:3 TV)? I'm hoping it gives me the option to record in either mode.


Also for you Staten Island folks : I called TWC last night because I was having MOD issues (which got resolved with a hard boot), and asked about the 8300HD availability - the rep said that they are being rolled out & SI should have them - so check the cable express center.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Goatweed_
> *for 8300 users :
> 
> 
> Im sorry if this was addressed 100 pages or so ago but I want to be clear & get the right answer from you guys, instead of from someone who might just tell me what I want to hear (aka TWC Customer Support).
> 
> 
> I know the 8300HD has all of the video outputs enabled (HD, S & Composite), but does it also record in all formats, or just in HD? In other words, if I want to record Survivor (which I watch in SD since its not broadcast in HD), can I record it & watch it in SD, or will it record it in HD mode (forcing it to "fit" witht he addition of the grey bars since I have a 4:3 TV)? I'm hoping it gives me the option to record in either mode.
> 
> 
> Also for you Staten Island folks : I called TWC last night because I was having MOD issues (which got resolved with a hard boot), and asked about the 8300HD availability - the rep said that they are being rolled out & SI should have them - so check the cable express center.*



The SA 8300HD and 8000HD both record SD as SD and HD as HD.


----------



## Goatweed

thanks Manatus, much appreciated.


----------



## LisaM

Is there any way to automatically delete channels that you don't want to see from the channel listings? In other words, if I want to scroll up and down without some of the SD channels in between can I delete them?


----------



## BigBlueBong

No, but you can add them all to your favorites, but that doesn't affect the program guide.


----------



## mabrym

Yet another reason why this box ain't no Tivo. This is one of the more annoying aspects to me, do other DVRs (provided be cable companies) have this ability?


----------



## Mattdoc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Goatweed_
> *for 8300 users :
> 
> 
> I know the 8300HD has all of the video outputs enabled (HD, S & Composite), but does it also record in all formats, or just in HD? In other words, if I want to record Survivor (which I watch in SD since its not broadcast in HD), can I record it & watch it in SD, or will it record it in HD mode (forcing it to "fit" witht he addition of the grey bars since I have a 4:3 TV)? I'm hoping it gives me the option to record in either mode.
> *



Actually. if you record something on the Hi Def channels, regardless if it is an HD or SD broadcast, it will take up as much space as any HD recording, as the channels broadcast the video along with the grey sidebars. If you want to record Survivor in SD, record channel 2, not 702.


----------



## Goatweed




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Mattdoc_
> *Actually. if you record something on the Hi Def channels, regardless if it is an HD or SD broadcast, it will take up as much space as any HD recording, as the channels broadcast the video along with the grey sidebars. If you want to record Survivor in SD, record channel 2, not 702.*



that's the channel (2) I would be recording - on the 8000, ch 2 was "squished" since the box was set to output HD only for me (I couldnt change it between SD & HD for some reason - and quite frankly didnt want to bother with that anyway) so when it recorded SD programming, it did so in HD mode (which didnt look good at all).


----------



## cdimase




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by John Mason_
> *Larry, threads merged results from a moderator shifting another thead from elsewhere, where it doesn't belong or is a duplication/related, to the current thread.
> 
> 
> cdimase,
> 
> If customer service hasn't tried it already, might try calling (I use 212 674 9100) and using TWC's touch-tone automated method of 'authorizing' your converter. It's part of the initial call-in selection menu (cable problem) and they tell you how to do it before reaching a customer service rep. -- John*




Thanks for the tip. I did try calling, but couldn't find a way to access the touch-tone authorization menu. Any idea as to which options to select from the main menu (and sub-menus) to get to it?


----------



## John Mason

They can do the same channel authorization via compter from their end, cdimase. Surprised this wouldn't have been tried by a CS rep initially. This assumes others at your NYC location, not given, are getting TNT. -- John


----------



## MAB

I called TWNYC to sign up but the cs said that in order for me to get even local HD I need to sign up for the $55/month package. I asked three times about the promotional $39.95 plan and she said that I can not get any HD with that.


I was going to do this:


Promotional $39.95

HDextra + 8300HD dvr $15


She says I need the $55 package first.


How should I proceed? Thanks.


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Goatweed_
> *for 8300 users :
> 
> 
> Im sorry if this was addressed 100 pages or so ago but I want to be clear & get the right answer from you guys, instead of from someone who might just tell me what I want to hear (aka TWC Customer Support).
> 
> 
> I know the 8300HD has all of the video outputs enabled (HD, S & Composite), but does it also record in all formats, or just in HD? In other words, if I want to record Survivor (which I watch in SD since its not broadcast in HD), can I record it & watch it in SD, or will it record it in HD mode (forcing it to "fit" witht he addition of the grey bars since I have a 4:3 TV)? I'm hoping it gives me the option to record in either mode.
> 
> 
> Also for you Staten Island folks : I called TWC last night because I was having MOD issues (which got resolved with a hard boot), and asked about the 8300HD availability - the rep said that they are being rolled out & SI should have them - so check the cable express center.*



Goatweed, let us know if you get the 8300HD. I was at the Richmond Ave. service center last week and they didn't have them at that time. As soon as I know for sure they have them in stock I'll be heading over there.


----------



## drew138




> Quote:
> _Originally_
> *II called TWNYC to sign up but the cs said that in order for me to get even local HD I need to sign up for the $55/month package. I asked three times about the promotional $39.95 plan and she said that I can not get any HD with that.
> 
> 
> I was going to do this:
> 
> 
> Promotional $39.95
> 
> HDextra + 8300HD dvr $15
> 
> 
> She says I need the $55 package first.
> 
> 
> How should I proceed? Thanks.*



I thought you could get the HD channels even by subscribing to the analog tier, although you would have to get a digital tuner to get the stations. I know those with CableCard TVs on analog tiers are getting the HD channels.


Drew


----------



## Goatweed




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by QMAN71_
> *Goatweed, let us know if you get the 8300HD. I was at the Richmond Ave. service center last week and they didn't have them at that time. As soon as I know for sure they have them in stock I'll be heading over there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



will do! Hopefully I'll be taking a week off from work in the next few weeks, so Im gonna do the potential swap then - plus add a few more boxes to the house (non DVR). Id rather do it while I'm off so I can return everything to them if things go awry (like the 8000 fiasco did).


----------



## twcinsider

order promo package, wait a few days and go to walk in center to swap box for 8300hd and then call to add hdextra. sales reps work on commission and will always push higher priced packages. there's a high turnover for sales reps and not all of them are knowledgable :-X





> Quote:
> _Originally posted by MAB_
> *I called TWNYC to sign up but the cs said that in order for me to get even local HD I need to sign up for the $55/month package. I asked three times about the promotional $39.95 plan and she said that I can not get any HD with that.
> 
> 
> I was going to do this:
> 
> 
> Promotional $39.95
> 
> HDextra + 8300HD dvr $15
> 
> 
> She says I need the $55 package first.
> 
> 
> How should I proceed? Thanks.*


----------



## MAB

Ok, thank you for your input.


----------



## CITY HDTV

Any ideas if we will be able to watch the Mets game on ESPN HD tonight. Last time, they blacked it out. According to the schedule, this is the only broadcast channel( 8:05 Sunday Night Baseball Broadcast)?


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by CITY HDTV_
> *Any ideas if we will be able to watch the Mets game on ESPN HD tonight. Last time, they blacked it out. According to the schedule, this is the only broadcast channel( 8:05 Sunday Night Baseball Broadcast)?*



It shouldn't be blacked out tonight. At least not according to the MLB blackout rules. The last time the Mets were on ESPN, it was not a Sunday Night game.


The rules are as follows: There are exclusive national broadcasts on ESPN on Sunday nights and Fox on Saturday afternoons. During those broadcasts, those networks are the only ones allowed to broadcast MLB games. (ie: There's only one Sunday night game, which is on ESPN, and the only Saturday day games after Fox starts their game of the week in June will be on Fox.) ESPN also broadcasts additional games during the week, usually on Wednesdays, but often on other days as well. For those games, ESPN's broadcast is blacked out in the teams' local markets.

-JMP


----------



## anthonymoody

twcinsider you rock - thanks for your continued participation!


TM


----------



## Lionel Hutz

I called TWC customer service about this, but wanted to be sure I am not getting the run around. I am being charged $15/mo for the HDXtra Combo Pack PLUS $7.60 for the DVR service. Is this correct or is TWC taking me for a ride?


As an aside, when I called, the service rep asked "how are things going? Do you like the service?" I made a snide comment about the Mets situation and he actually seemed happy to hear the complaint. He said he would make a record of it. Maybe they are trying to compile the number of complaints for leverage with Cablevision, but I'm not really sure how that helps TWC's position.


----------



## LL3HD

It should be $15 for the combo package-- the DVR and the HD special channels, (Inhd, hdnet, etc).


Got to keep checking the monthly statements. They did the same to me last month. Billed me for the combo package and then billed me $9.95 for the DVR. Had to call and complain and get credit. This is the second time. It is very irritating, like we have nothing better to do-- double checking to see if they are screwing us.


But the $7.60 DVR charge doesn't make sense. Double check.


----------



## margoba

As I understand it, what you are getting with that selection is:

HD Xtra $8.95

Box Rent $8.95

DVR Service $8.95


Your combo pack gives you the first two for $15. I'm not sure why you are paying less for the DVR service but it seems like you are getting a moderate discount on the whole selection.


----------



## randymac88

FYI to all of the "Big Mets Fans" out there:


Today I called for an update on the TWC/Cablevision dispute that is holding Mets fans hostage, depriving us of quality sports programming, and leveraging the passion of the fan base to make an extra dollar on their piles of millions.


I told them that I felt that the $2 rebate and addition of two channels that are not relevant to me was "grossly inadequate". Without too much of a question, they increased my rebate from $2/month to $10/month. If you're a Mets fan and you feel like me, you too can get this rebate, just by calling.


$10 bucks off is nice for me. In volume, it might help put more pressure on TWC to at least have a dialogue with Cablevision. This is a serious issue that really goes beyond just the Mets.


If you're affected, call this number. It took me all of two minutes:


212-358-0900


$10/Month X 2.4 Million Subs = $24 Million/Month in lost revenue.


----------



## jmp_nyc

Sounds like a response to the legislation that was announced yesterday. The folks in Albany are talking about legislation that would require each customer to receive $0.10 per day from each TW and Cablevision for the duration of the outage. That would be a total of $6 per month total, split between the two companies.


Personally, I think they should offer not money, but the replacement cost. That is, the cost of actually seeing every game that would be broadcast. I'll leave it as their problem that Shea doesn't hold 2.4 million people, and that some of the games are pretty far away...

-JMP


----------



## randymac88

JMP - we think alike. I actually asked for Season tickets. They offered me one pair, or the $10/month option. I took the $10/month.


----------



## timewaster




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by randymac88_
> *JMP - we think alike. I actually asked for Season tickets. They offered me one pair, or the $10/month option. I took the $10/month.*



how does this work?

what do you need to say?

do they give this to you easily or do you need to argue?


----------



## adrman

I just tried calling about the $10/month. They wouldn't offer it to me because my building already gets a discounted bulk rate. They did however, offer to trade my $2/month discount for 2 tickets to a game.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by margoba_
> *As I understand it, what you are getting with that selection is:
> 
> HD Xtra $8.95
> 
> Box Rent $8.95
> 
> DVR Service $8.95
> 
> 
> Your combo pack gives you the first two for $15. I'm not sure why you are paying less for the DVR service but it seems like you are getting a moderate discount on the whole selection.*



Actually, the $15.00 combo pack includes #1 and #3. The box rental is the same as any other rental and if you have a one of their bundled packages it is typically included in those (the first box that is).


----------



## randymac88

I really didn't need to argue much at all. Just don't hang up the phone until they give it to you. But it literally took all of two minutes for me...I think the rep was a fellow Mets fan so he understood. But no, not much of a fight at all. They have to give it to you.


I also read a story about a guy who got the tickets AND the $10/off, so if you're insistent and maybe a little pissed, you can do it.


----------



## manik34

I just called too, didnt take too long but I think the rep tried playing the whole "My system is down so I cant help you" routine, but I just stayed on the phone and said that I would wait until her system was up again. After she gave me the

rebate, she told me that I only got it because I'm a valued TW customer and not to tell anyone about this. Needless to say I called everyone I know with TWC and told them about it. Thanks for the info randymac.


----------



## marcos_p

I just got the $10 rebate also. The CSR actually went out of his way to research the availability of this special rebate. When he came back on the phone, he said he would apply the discount as of today. Took about 10 minutes including the hold time.


----------



## jmp_nyc

Grumble.


I'm apparently not eligible for the $10/month rebate, since my building sold its soul to TW in order to get a group discount.


I hope Eliot Spitzer gets off his ass soon and forces these companies to play together, or at least locks the CEOs in a room together without food or water until they reach a deal.

-JMP


----------



## fredfa

*Talks on Cable Standoff Resume*

By *THE NEW YORK TIMES*



Negotiations have resumed to end the blackout that has kept Cablevision's MSG Network and Fox Sports New York off Time Warner's cable systems, but there is still no certainty that the 59-day impasse will be resolved soon.


The dispute has kept Mets games and other sports events from 2.4 million cable subscribers in the metropolitan area.


The discussions, which started last week, "prove that Cablevision was wrong and that we can come to an agreement in the old-fashioned way," Harriet Novett, a Time Warner spokeswoman, told the City Council Zoning and Franchise Committee.


The committee has held two hearings on the standoff in the past 16 days.


Cablevision has insisted that given the failure of negotiations, the only resolution to the dispute is through binding arbitration, a claim that Time Warner rejects.


At the second hearing, Kevin McGrath, a Cablevision consultant, moved away from that position slightly.

He said the "only way to put games back on is if Time Warner agrees to binding arbitration or both parties agree to a solution."


Councilman Tony Avella, a Queens Democrat who chairs the zoning and franchise committee, suggested that the two sides try to negotiate a one-year deal rather than a long-term contract in order to restore MSG and FSNY faster.


Novett said Time Warner would be happy with a one-year agreement, but McGrath would not address the subject.


Avella also said that the inability of fans to see local sports events on television when media conglomerates like Cablevision and Time Warner get into a pricing squabble would be a factor in renewing each company's cable franchise. The franchises expire in 2008, but talks with the city will begin later this year.


----------



## timewaster

Thanks guys.


I just called and got my $10 rebate.

Took a bit of arguing and the CSR put me on hold to check with his supervisor.

Took about 5 mins for me.


----------



## cdimase




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by twcinsider_
> *order promo package, wait a few days and go to walk in center to swap box for 8300hd and then call to add hdextra. sales reps work on commission and will always push higher priced packages. there's a high turnover for sales reps and not all of them are knowledgable :-X*



I did pretty much exactly that, and now i get all the HD channels except for TNT... MAB, did you try doing this, and if so, do you get TNT-HD? twcinsider, did TNT-HD work for you after switching out your HD DVR?


----------



## BigBlueBong

try calling CS and tell them to send out a signal.....usually after you get a new or upgraded box it takes a while for all the channels to come up, especially hd and ondemand channels......


also do a hard reboot first b/c they'll just tell you to do it anyway!


----------



## Lionel Hutz

Thanks to everyone for their responses.




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by margoba_
> *As I understand it, what you are getting with that selection is:
> 
> HD Xtra $8.95
> 
> Box Rent $8.95
> 
> DVR Service $8.95
> 
> 
> Your combo pack gives you the first two for $15. I'm not sure why you are paying less for the DVR service but it seems like you are getting a moderate discount on the whole selection.*


----------



## CITY HDTV

Is Fox Sports in Espanol (Ch 822) owned by Cablevision, as it is currently working and showing Mexican Leagus Soccer live no less?


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by CITY HDTV_
> *Is Fox Sports in Espanol (Ch 822) owned by Cablevision, as it is currently working and showing Mexican Leagus Soccer live no less?*



It's probably Fox O&O.


Way back when, FSNY was Sportschannel, which was owned by Cablevision, and broadcast the Mets, Yankees, Islanders, Devils, and Nets. MSG, which broadcast the Knicks and Rangers was owned by Madison Square Garden, which in turn was owned by ITT and later Viacom.


When Cablevision bought The Garden, they consolidated their sports coverage operations, putting MSG and Sportschannel under unified management, shifting the Yankees to MSG, since it made sense to have the Yankees and Mets on different channels.


In the mid-late 1990s, Fox started buying up regional sports networks to make up FSN. Cablevision maintained ownership of the NY, Chicago, and New England FSN outlets (all formerly Sportschannel), but use the FSN name and get FSN national content.


As a result, when TWC and FSN put out a press release a couple of years ago saying that TWC franchises would carry HDTV feeds from all Fox O&O FSN outlets, FSNY was not included in that deal because it is not owned by FSN. Fox Sports en Espanol and Fox Sports World are not considered regional networks for this purpose.

-JMP


----------



## anthonymoody

Just called TWC. The regular CSR only offered me 2 tix to one game (like that would remotely satisfy me) above and beyond the $2/mo rebate. After I told him it was not satisfactory, I asked to speak to a supervisor who offered $10/mo without hesitation. By the way, it's for 6 months or until the situation is resolved, whichever comes first...


TM


PS - thanks for this info guys...


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by anthonymoody_
> *By the way, it's for 6 months or until the situation is resolved, whichever comes first...*



Right, because anyone who's complaining vocally about MSG/FSN right now is most likely a Mets fan (with all due respect to Metrostars fans), and 6 months from now, the Mets will have had their last broadcast on those channels.


I wonder if TWC would consider dropping the channels altogether after baseball season if the NHL is DOA in the fall. God knows the Knicks aren't worth watching...

-JMP


----------



## dkan24

The more I think about it, there is no way TW is going to come to an agreement. They need to just hold out for this year, then they can stick it to Cablevision by never signing MSG and FSN since the Mets will be on their own channel. Then, the Knicks will get screwed, but of course Cablevison owns themm so it hurts even more.


----------



## jmp_nyc

TW would sign an agreement in a heartbeat if it expired right after baseball season ends. They might even go for a 1 year agreement. Their main argument against binding arbitration is that they don't want to get stuck paying the same amount for MSG/FSN next year as this year, since it's worth substantially less after this year. Cablevision wants a long term deal precicely because they know the channels are worth less after this year...

-JMP


----------



## twcinsider

Those of you complaining about MSG/FSN must understand TWC's position on not agreeing to pay what Cablevision asks. Programming costs are out of control especially sports programming. ESPN made outrageous bids for NFL games, who do you think ultimately pays? YOU whether you're a sports fan or not. ESPN/ABC is by far the toughest networks to neogtiate with and they will never allow ESPN on anything higher than the Standard Tier. Cablevision is on a downward spin with this MSG/FSN ordeal, VOOM shutting down, unsuccessful bid for MTA railyards and Adelphia. Trust me when I tell you it's a matter of time when Dolan will sell his cable empire to TWC.


----------



## jmp_nyc

twcinsider,

While I appreciate and understand this, it's a symptom of the bigger problem with the cable industry.


The FCC has instituted deregulation of the cable industry without significant regard for consumers. Sure, we've all got more channels, but most people are just paying more money to get more channels that they never watch. The deregulation only makes sense in places where there is genuine competition between multiple cable companies, since in that case consumers can vote with their feet.


Instead, the FCC allows cable companies to dictate tiers to the customers, and allows channel owners to dictate packages of channels to the cable companies. So, cable companies are forced to pay for channels that don't really have significant demand in order to get the channels that people want, which in turn takes up bandwidth that might otherwise be used for channels that consumers actually want. Courts have ruled this sort of practice illegal in other industries (think Microsoft), yet the FCC specifically allows it.


Because the FCC allows tiers, the cable channel owners can use tiers as a negotiating tactic. Hypothetically, if the cable companies were to declare that they were abolishing tiers and making all channels a la carte, there would be a major thinning of the numbers of channels being produced. TWC offered to make MSG/FSN a pay package, but Cablevision refused, since they might get more $$ per viewer, but there would be far fewer viewers. (God forbid they should be forced to set a price point that agrees with what the market will bear.) Among the reasons this doesn't happen is that many of the channel owners are also cable operators.


When local phone companies were allowed to enter into the long distance market, it was under the condition that they establish local competition first. Cable companies didn't have to jump through any such hoops before they could get the advantages of deregulation.

-JMP


----------



## dkan24

twcinsider - You can't expect us to understand. We don't have a choice in the matter. I think it is incredible BS that Mets games are not on in NYC. It may not be TWC or Cablevision's fault, maybe it's the way our laws are. But I don't care. It is still BS that we cannot see Mets games in NYC.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by twcinsider_
> *... Trust me when I tell you it's a matter of time when Dolan will sell his cable empire to TWC.*



I don't' see that day coming.


There will never be a dismantling of the Dolan empire, regardless if it's logical. They're blind to any intelligent business visions.


They scuttled two sports franchisees. They turned the world's greatest arena into a decrepit run down gymnasium. They conduct their business like childish, impetuous, spoiled, bully brats in the playground. They will keep on making abysmal decisions until there is no more sand left in the sand box. Their colossal ego will continue to swell until their heads explode.



The bottom line is, if it came to TW buying CV, this new imp wouldn't benefit us. We, the consumers, will be stuck with the tab for all of their slipshod business deals. We're the ones that will suffer the strangle hold of a bigger monopolistic monster.


We need to have a choice in picking a cable provider.



On another topic,

Thank God for TNT HD! Currently, my favorite HD channel.


----------



## DLO

Sorry for straying off topic here, but I'm having a major problem loading the twcnyc website. Every time I try to load it it never works. Is this a common issue with their site? Or do I have to change my browser settings to load the page? Hopefully someone can help me out with this, it's frustrating me to no end. Thanks.


----------



## LL3HD

Try this

http://www2.twcnyc.com/index.cfm 


I also had that problem yesterday when I tried logging on to the site. The link I had in my bookmarks didn't work. I googled twc nyc and got this address, it is different from the one I had. This address worked.


----------



## DLO

Nothing doing with that link. Thanks for the response, though. Lol, I may have to throw in the towel on this one--never had so much trouble loading a website. And I really wanna sign up for cable, too. Oh, well...


----------



## briguynyc

Hey guys,


Long time lurker here. I just got my 8300HD and my Sharp Aquos LC-37GB5U. I've read through this post and heard a bunch of people complaining about the HDMI connection. It seems people are having handshake issues with the box.


Before I go out an buy one of these cables, have any of these issues been addressed as of yet? Is the PQ improvement using HDMI that much better than Component? When people get the error message that their display is not HDCP compliant, do you have to reboot the cable box, or just switch channels?


Maybe it is better to wait a few months for the issues to be cleared up.


Thanks.


----------



## margoba

I have a very similar setup to yours: the 8300HS and a Sharp LC-37G4u (last year's model?). I tried HDMI and, to my eyes, the picture is considerably worse! I suspect that with some tweaking of the TV settings, I could fix it, but it was just not worth it for me. I'm sticking with component.


BTW, when there is a HDCP error, all you have to do is power down the 8300 and then power it up - two remote clicks. Warning: one particularly annoying way of getting HDCP errors is when you are recording a program to VCR for later use. I often start the recording and then turn off the TV while the recording continues. This does not seem to upset HDCP, but it I later turn the TV on to check on the progress of the recording, I get an immediate HDCP error, ruining the recording.


For me HDMI was too much of a pain.


-barry


----------



## kristcnj

I wouldn't say HDMI is much better on my direct view, though it is probably noticeably better on the aquos. I needed HDMI to free up the other two component slots...


----------



## anthonymoody

briguynyc,

Please note that the suggestion above, that all you need do is power cycle the box off and on again does not work consistently, or at least didn't for me. In fact, it got worse over time (i.e. less successful), not better. I then had to resort to rebooting. Then even that didn't work. I've since switched to component out and have my pre/pro convert it to HDMI. PQ seems about the same on my PJ. And my HDMI DVD player handshakes quickly and easily with my PJ all the time, so I know it's the friggin cable box. An NO, TWC has done nothing to solve these issues to my knowledge.


I emailed Bob Watson to ***** about this and he told me he was passing it to the engineers, but that was the last I heard (many moons ago).


TM


----------



## John Mason

With Echostar picking up about 21 of VOOM's HD channels , and Rainbow supposedly offering them to both cable and satellite companies, anyone know when NYC's TWC will be offering them?







--John


----------



## VicAjax

hello all...


my TWC HD DVR (i _requested_ an 8300) will be installed on tuesday, for use with my panny 42PD50U EDTV. i'd like to get audio through both my tv speakers and my HT setup, and i have a couple of questions:


if i run HDMI to the tv from the STB, can i run optical from the STB to my receiver, or will only one audio out work at a time?


also, i've been reading about all the sporadic problems with HDMI with this box, so i'm also considering just using component video and analog audio RCA IC's to the from the STB to the TV, and then running optical audio from the STB to the receiver.


can anyone give me recommendations on these or other possible setups?


thanks in advance:

VA


----------



## drew138




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LL3HD_
> *I don't' see that day coming.
> 
> 
> There will never be a dismantling of the Dolan empire, regardless if it's logical. They're blind to any intelligent business visions.
> *



It's only a matter of time before TWC/CV are integrated. A public TWC will provide the capital, but I don't know that TWC can afford CV customers. Part of any cable acquisition is the fundamental belief that you can improve operations and drive increased revenues. Cablevision has great penetration in all their products, which makes there per sub valuation higher than others. However, its hard to believe that TWC will not find a way buy CV.


Drew


----------



## cap_167

I just heard on Mike and the Madd dog that starting tonight Mets games will be back on air.


----------



## pciav




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by cap_167_
> *I just heard on Mike and the Madd dog that starting tonight Mets games will be back on air.*



I heard them just say it also. I wonder if this new long term deal includes MSG-HD and FSNY-HD? Without them, I could care less and would rather have the $10 rebate...


----------



## scott_bernstein

I know that some of you reported seeing this earlier, but at my apt. in the West Village, I finally noticed the Yankee games (along with the pregames, etc.) properly showing up in the guide on Ch. 708 this past weekend.


Just a heads-up.....


----------



## icemannyr

WABC-TV just reported this also.



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by cap_167_
> *I just heard on Mike and the Madd dog that starting tonight Mets games will be back on air.*


----------



## jmp_nyc

Check out the story on NY1 .


Note that they don't seem to say that the companies reached an agreement, just that the games are back on the air as of tonight. I would bet that if what they've got is a temporary stay of execution, we won't ever see the games in HD.


BTW, is anyone else seeing TWC banner ads on this site? I find it mildly offensive that they flash ads saying "Now anything's possible" in a discussion forum in which we talk about all the things we wish they provided...

-JMP


----------



## fredfa

*Time Warner, MSG Settle Sports Spat*

By Anne Becker *Broadcasting & Cable*


Time Warner Cable and Cablevision's Madison Square Garden Networks settled their rate dispute and cut a multiyear carriage agreement to return MSG Network, Fox Sports Net New York and three other Fox Sports digital networks to Time Warner Cable systems in the New York area tonight.


Time Warner Cable systems in the New York City area and upstate New York will have the networks by the time tonight's Mets/Cubs game airs on Fox Sports Net New York at 7:30 p.m. Additional terms of the long-term agreement were not disclosed.


MSG Networks and TWC had been engaged in a spat since last summer over the cost of carriage for the regional sports networks. Time Warner pulled the channels from area systems July 31, leaving some 2 million subscribers without Mets gamesexcept for a few games on WPIX and Fox Broadcasting's WNYW, which had the broadcast game-of-the-week contract. Having called a temporary truce to get the networks back on-air in August, MSG Networks and TWC permanently resolved the issue in an all-day session today with help from New York State Attorney General Elliot Spitzer.


Cablevision wanted TWC to pay about $2 per subscriber for the two channelsan 18% hikeand add two local Metro channels as part of the deal. Not interested in Metro, TWC said the sports network increase was too high, given that the Mets will leave MSG/Fox Sports New York when the team's contract expires after next season. Having lost the Yankees four years ago, the sports channels will be left with the New York area's three hockey teams, the NBA's Knicks, WNBA's Liberty and pro soccer team The Metrostars.


The two companies have also traded lawsuits over Cablevision-owned cable channel AMC. TWC says the network's more recent titles and its decision to take ads violate its carriage agreement.


----------



## mabrym

So what are the HD possibilities now, since it's a long-term agreement. Is it a matter of money or bandwidth or both?


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Cablevision wanted TWC to pay about $2 per subscriber for the two channelsan 18% hikeand add two local Metro channels as part of the deal. Not interested in Metro,



I noticed last night that, while the MSG/FSNY channels were back, the Metro channels (95 & 150) are still displaying a message that they are blacked out due to negotaitions.


While I'm not a huge watcher of either of the 2 channels, the Metro channel 150 does occasionally play some live music programs that I enjoy (between its seemingly never-ending parade of fashion shows).


I wonder if we can call and complain and get some restitution for still not having those 2 channels?


----------



## mabrym

_In a long-term deal brokered by New York Attorney General Eliot Spitzer, Time Warner Inc. will return the two channels that broadcast Mets games, MSG network and Fox Sports Net New York, plus three other Fox Sports digital channels to its cable TV packages._


What are those three other channels? Are 2 of them the Metro channels, because if not, then the Metro channels aren't part of the deal, could be room for HD.


edit - they're not the Metro channels, the Metro channels are MSG. But are they back?


----------



## anthonymoody

Too bad, I preferred the $10/mo discount...


TM


----------



## bigd86




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by anthonymoody_
> *Too bad, I preferred the $10/mo discount...
> 
> 
> TM*



I know how you feel. I LOVED getting the rebates for a year out on the Island when Cablevision wasn't showing the Yankees!!!


----------



## Maurice2

I get all the regular channels and HD channels fine.


But the premium channels (201 etc) have stopped coming thru, even after a hard reboot. (They do come thru on my other TV set, which has a different STB, however). The tech is coming tomorrow. Anyone has had this problem before? Thank you.


----------



## twcinsider

a look ahead.....


higher cable modem speeds, when and how much will depend on many factors mostly what our competitors are doing. we expect some verizon users to come back because they are dropping their wifi hotspots in manhattan


VOD to be encrypted


analog foreign language premiums (bq systems) to be dropped by year end. they are duplicated in the low 500's #


analog premiums same as above hopefully by mid '06. will eliminate piracy and free up bandwith. new installations will get digital set tops


john mason, i personally don't think twc is in a rush to add anything from cv/rainbow. there's still contractual issues with metro channels which has also lost value. no more innovative original shows and sports overflow programming unless you consider fashion shows and music choice stuff as value. amc is another channel that twc claims to have dramtically changed programming format in violation of programming contract.


----------



## pciav

Thanks for the update twcinsider. What about HD content? I know you mentioned WPIX-HD earlier on. Will that even happen now that the Mets are back on?


Why is it that the deal for MSG and FSNY made no mention of adding the HD counterparts? Where are UPN-HD, Universal-HD, Starz-HD, Cinemax-HD, TMC-HD...the list goes on.


Thanks again for the info and the participation.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by twcinsider_
> *unless you consider fashion shows and music choice stuff as value.*



Actually, I do consider the Metro channel as valuable. Not for the fashion shows, but for the Music Chocie stuff. When they show Music Choice stuff on ch. 94, it's all but unwatchable -- there's something really screwy about the broadcast audio and video on that analog channel; so I prefer the versions that they show on ch. 150....


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by twcinsider_
> 
> john mason, i personally don't think twc is in a rush to add anything from cv/rainbow. there's still contractual issues with metro channels which has also lost value. no more innovative original shows and sports overflow programming unless you consider fashion shows and music choice stuff as value. amc is another channel that twc claims to have dramtically changed programming format in violation of programming contract.



Thanks for all the insider info.


Since TWC and CV don't seem on especially good terms, and E* has picked up some/most of the ZOOM channels, hope TWC is rapidly ramping up its own equivalent of ZOOM HD channels. Presume there's nothing preventing TWC from forming its own all-foreign-film HD channel, for example, just as it pioneered HBO and the whole satellite/cable-delivery industry. To avoid additional bleeding of cable customers to DBS, this should be a Manhattan-Project-style undertaking; IMO, of course. -- John


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by John Mason_
> *Presume there's nothing preventing TWC from forming its own all-foreign-film HD channel, for example, just as it pioneered HBO and the whole satellite/cable-delivery industry.*



That's a slightly revisionist outlook. HBO was originally a joint venture between Cablevision and Time Inc., back when Cablevision was still part owner of the southern Manhattan cable franchise, and the northern Manhattan franchise was owned by Group W, which was a Westinghouse subsidiary. Cablevision provided the ideas, and Time provided capital for the project. When Cablevision overextended, it lost the Manhattan franchise, and Time took full control of HBO, which became a major attractive asset in the Time-Warner merger. (The merger was way ahead of its time, being the first major partnering of a movie studio with a television outlet.)


Cablevision was once a leader in the field. They stalled out somewhere around the time they realized that they couldn't sell cable to more than 100% of the households on Long Island.



Before we all know it, the City will be deliberating the terms of the renewal of TW and CV's franchise agreements. The current agreements dictate things like the 4 hour appointment windows and a free month for a missed appointment. Assuming that the city isn't really going to yank the franchises, this is the time to get guarantees of higher levels of service locked in.


I've got a couple of ideas of things to ask for. For example:

* The city could specify that a customer must be able to speak to a human representative within 10 minutes of initiating a phone call.


* The city could specify that a promise of a call back constitutes an appointment, and that a missed callback should be treated like a missed appointment.


* If a tech shows up for an appointment but leaves without doing or checking anything, it should count as a missed appointment if there was indeed something to be done or checked. (I once had a tech show up at the end of his shift with a work order to rerun all the cable in my apartment. He took one look at the work order and the apartment, threw up his hands, announced that his shift was over and that he didn't have time for it, and left. TW claimed that this wasn't a missed appointment.)


* The city could specify that customers be given the option of paying a fee to guarantee that their service call is the first one made by a technician during the appointment window. (Assume that for every 4 hour window there are a certain number of techs out there. Each one of those makes a first stop somewhere. Selling the right to be the first customer visited would be found money for TW, while allowing people who place a value on their time to pay more to take up less time.)


* The city could specify that any time a customer has a service issue that requires more than 1 service visit to resolve, that customer should be given a direct phone number to use that will immediately reach a person who is already familiar with their case, rather than having to go through phone hell only to have to explain the same story over and over to new people who will insist on trying things that didn't work the first time.


* If a CSR schedules a completely unnecessary service appointment (like my call a few weeks ago about WPIX-HD, when the CSR wanted a tech to come out to fix things), including for an issue that is already well known within the company or something that is not a malfunction at all, the customer should get a free month of service just for following through with the appointment. (This will prevent CSRs from trying to pawn off customer service issues on the technicians at the cost of the customer's time.)


All of these would vastly improve the customer service experience for cable customers in NYC. There is some irony in the fact that the last three items on this list would either increase TW's revenue or greatly reduce the number of CSR-hours spent on cases.


Thoughts?

-JMP


----------



## John Mason

Thanks for the history, JMP. Service refinements always help. My own preference would be something in the contract--if that's what it takes--that specifies rapid deployment of HD delivery via Internet Protocol, or any other technique, such as abandoning analog delivery for adequate digital bandwidth, that boosts the annual NYC-TWC HD trickle to a flood. -- John


----------



## jmp_nyc

John,

That might get into some sticky legal territory.


Local governments are allowed by the FCC to issue franchises to cable companies, but they are not allowed to dictate which channels the companies do/don't carry, other than being allowed to specify a small number of local interest channels, such as CUNY-TV.


Now, the terms of the franchise agreement might not fall under the city government legislating channel lineups. It could be that it would be legally defined as a private contract between two corporations. (Thanks to the neat little trick that in the US, cities are corporations.) Any lawyers want to weigh in on this one?

-JMP


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jmp_nyc_
> *John,
> 
> That might get into some sticky legal territory.
> 
> 
> Local governments are allowed by the FCC to issue franchises to cable companies, but they are not allowed to dictate which channels the companies do/don't carry, other than being allowed to specify a small number of local interest channels, such as CUNY-TV.
> 
> 
> Now, the terms of the franchise agreement might not fall under the city government legislating channel lineups. It could be that it would be legally defined as a private contract between two corporations. (Thanks to the neat little trick that in the US, cities are corporations.) Any lawyers want to weigh in on this one?
> 
> -JMP*



While the City of New York is a corporation, not all cities are, and the City's authority to issue cable franchises and the terms of those franchises have nothing to do with a "private contract between two corporations." The City Charter empowers the City to issue such franchises, the scope and terms of which are set forth in the City Council's latest resolution on this subject: Resolution 475 of 1998


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Manatus_
> *While the City of New York is a corporation, not all cities are, and the City's authority to issue cable franchises and the terms of those franchises have nothing to do with a "private contract between two corporations." The City Charter empowers the City to issue such franchises, the scope and terms of which are set forth in the City Council's latest resolution on this subject: Resolution 475 of 1998 *



Right, but that resolution is permitted under FCC Regulations & supporting legislation. Unfortunately, the FCC preempts the local franchising authority's ability to regulate channel lineup. (Look under the heading of "State and Local Regulation of Cable Systems" in the previous link.


Looking further at the FCC site, there are some interesting tidbits. Among them is the bit about subscriber calls to a cable system:


> Quote:
> *A call to a cable system must be answered -- including time the caller is put on hold -- within 30 seconds after the connection is made. If the call is transferred, the transfer time may not exceed 30 seconds. Also, cable system customers may receive a busy signal no more than three percent of the time. Although no special equipment is required to measure telephone answering and hold time, cable operators should use their best efforts in documenting compliance. These requirements must be met 90 percent of the time, measured quarterly, under normal operating conditions.*



Has TWC ever met these requirements? I've never gotten to a representative in under 5 minutes, and when transferred, I've never had a hold time of under 3 minutes.


I'm curious what TW reports as their level of compliance with this regulation. I have a hard time believing that it's anywhere near 90 percent of the time. Of course, TWC probably claims that NYC itself constitutes conditions outside of normal operating conditions...

-JMP


----------



## anthonymoody

Thanks for the updates TWCInsider. Can we assume that dropping the various channels you mentioned will result in adding the HD channels Phil mentioned?


And I 2nd JMP's thoughts - those seem like they'd be great additional service requirements/refinements. The nonsense that goes on today is ridiculous. How about one more: cablecards can be user installed and must be made available both via mail and in the walk in centers?


TM


----------



## drew138

Great news on the RR speed bump. I would be interested in the timing of this bump? I would also be interested in how many residential subscribers pay for the higher tier of RR service.


Glad to hear that Analog channel lineup continues to shrink. I suspect that your fraud conversion (to digital) rate will balloon after cutting the foreign language premium channels off the Analog tier. Hopefully this will mean more HD.


What does it mean when you say VOD will be encrypted? Does that mean Analog customers cant get VOD or PPV? I was under the impressions that your couldn't get any VOD over analog? I am confused...?


Did you say that the Analog tier will not have ANY premiums by the end of '06, i.e., HBO, MAX, SHO, etc??? Wow, that would be a huge change in philosophy! And a good one for the better.


Is this part of a larger initiative to 'actively' migrate analog customers to a digital tier? It sounds like TWC will re-create an analog tier but provision it via digital STBs. That would be great.



JMP/John, there is a quite movement within cable right now to make a move to a full IP based network and you're starting to see some lobby activity already. You'll notice that the VOIP services are not regulated by the FCC since they are issued over an IP network. Well, I predict that the cable industry will make a major attempt to further reduce its regulation by moving to an IP distribution strategy. Will take several years but its coming.


Anyway, MORE HD!


Drew


PS: thanks twcinsider for the continued facts. much appreciated.


----------



## drew138




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by anthonymoody_
> *
> 
> And I 2nd JMP's thoughts - those seem like they'd be great additional service requirements/refinements. The nonsense that goes on today is ridiculous. How about one more: cablecards can be user installed and must be made available both via mail and in the walk in centers?
> 
> 
> TM*



I like JMP's thoughts too, but man that guy must have some time on his hands and a serious beef with TW to take the time to draft up those additions.







I suspect he's involved with legislation somehow.


TWC will always require a site visit anytime you add a new 'box' to your account. Cablecards are included. There are strict policies in place that are rarely circumvented, and if they are, its against pollicy.


As for new policy, how about "al a carte" programming!


Drew


PS: I'm also hoping Verizon starts a plan to roll out FIOS in NYC. If for no other reason than to push TWC to more agressively expand service. Hmmm, maybe Verizon will buy RCN? doubt it.


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drew138_
> *I like JMP's thoughts too, but man that guy must have some time on his hands and a serious beef with TW to take the time to draft up those additions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect he's involved with legislation somehow.*



Nah. Last year I dropped out of the workforce to become a full time student again. I'd forgotten how much free time students actually have. The more TWC pisses me off, the more I make them a little hobby of mine.


Anyway, the service changes I suggested are taken directly from the letter I sent to TWC in April 2003 after it took 8 service appointments to get my cable service working. You try spending 32 hours waiting for TW service appointments without coming up with a list of things they could do to improve customer service. TW never responded with anything more than "thank you for your letter." They certainly didn't put any of the suggestions in place, even the ones that would obviously save them money if implemented reasonably well.



> Quote:
> *As for new policy, how about "al a carte" programming!*



A la carte programming won't happen without Congressional action. The FCC rules specifically permit cable carriers to require that channels be purchased in tiers, and the city can't override that rule no matter how much the City Council might want to. Because the FCC allows cablecos to require customers to buy tiers, the channel owners then negotiate contracts with the cablecos that essentially fill up some of those tiers with junk in order to get the more desirable channels on the air. (ie: look at how many variations of the Discovery Channel there are other than Discovery and Discover HD Theater.)


If the FCC changed their rule to be in line with FTC rules about product bundling, dozens of channels would disappear forever. Of course, the channels that would disappear would be the ones that no one actually wanted to pay to be able to see. As an exercise, take your monthly cable bill, subtract the Roadrunner charges, then divide by the number of channels you get. Now multiply that by the number of channels you actually watch for at least a half hour every three months. I'd bet it's a small fraction of your current bill. (I know it wouldn't really work like that. We'd pay more for ESPN than for the Game Show Network, but there wouldn't be any bandwidth wasted on channels people don't want to watch. The allocation of bandwidth for new channels would be directly related to the demand for those channels, rather than being beholden to long term contracts that serve the corporate owners of the channel and the cableco, but not the customers.


BTW, I contacted DOITT about the 30 second rule I cited earlier from the FCC website. Since the FCC says that the cableco is responsible for reporting their own compliance quarterly, I'm curious to see what TWC reports about themselves. I'm going to submit a FOIL request for the info next week. I'll be sure to share hilights with everyone. I'd love to see the City Council charge DOITT with actually enforcing that rule, with fines for failure of more than a certain percentage of spot checks...

-JMP


----------



## MikeNY718




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by twcinsider_
> *analog premiums same as above hopefully by mid '06.*



Is moving HBO from Ch. 32 to Ch. 80 a move designed to relegate the analog premiums to high numbers now that their days on analog are numbered?


----------



## anthonymoody




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drew138_
> *TWC will always require a site visit anytime you add a new 'box' to your account. Cablecards are included. There are strict policies in place that are rarely circumvented, and if they are, its against pollicy.*




Drew,

Are your sure about that? I'm pretty sure you can go to a walk in center and walk out with an additional box (i.e. not a trade in). This may not have always been the case but I believe it is now, so long as you already have an open account and at least 1 box already in the home. And what do you mean by strict policies? Something set outside of TWC (i.e. legislated)? If it's internal, that's what we're trying to change after all. If it's external, same thing. Requiring "installation" visits for cc's is preposterous, even moreso than for STBs. Both should be optional IMO. Think about it - we ALL pay every time one of these "technicians" shows up somewhere...


TM


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drew138_
> *...PS: I'm also hoping Verizon starts a plan to roll out FIOS in NYC. If for no other reason than to push TWC to more agressively expand service. Hmmm, maybe Verizon will buy RCN? doubt it.*



According to the Staten Island Advance, Verizon started its FIOS rollout on SI in November. I'm very excited by this, but it will probably be some time before the rollout is complete.
http://www.silive.com/news/advance/i...8765232130.xml


----------



## pgershon

There are few more happy than i am that TWC and Cablevision have settled their dispute. The big question remains, however, why no Mets on HDTV. Bob Watson of TWC emailed me a few months ago to say an agreement on HDTV would have to follow the general MSG agreement. Okay, times up. Also, why hasn't the medi piucked up on this noticable omission. The Yankees are offered on HDTV, why not the Mets.


----------



## pgershon

There are few more happy than i am that TWC and Cablevision have settled their dispute. The big question remains, however, why no Mets on HDTV. Bob Watson of TWC emailed me a few months ago to say an agreement on HDTV would have to follow the general MSG agreement. Okay, times up. Also, why hasn't the medi piucked up on this noticable omission. The Yankees are offered on HDTV, why not the Mets.


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pgershon_
> *There are few more happy than i am that TWC and Cablevision have settled their dispute. The big question remains, however, why no Mets on HDTV. Bob Watson of TWC emailed me a few months ago to say an agreement on HDTV would have to follow the general MSG agreement. Okay, times up. Also, why hasn't the medi piucked up on this noticable omission. The Yankees are offered on HDTV, why not the Mets.*



re: "Okay, times up."


It took about 2.5 years to negotiate the general MSG agreement. I figure you'll get your HDTV agreement in late2007.


re: "why haven't the medi picked up on thes noticable omission"


Because the population that cares about HDTV is so miniscule that the media sees no need to cater to them.


-barry


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by margoba_
> *re: "Okay, times up."
> 
> 
> It took about 2.5 years to negotiate the general MSG agreement. I figure you'll get your HDTV agreement in late2007.
> 
> 
> re: "why haven't the medi picked up on thes noticable omission"
> 
> 
> Because the population that cares about HDTV is so miniscule that the media sees no need to cater to them.
> 
> 
> -barry*



Except that several TWC representatives had said that TW intended to make HD part of the new agreement, whenever it came. The new agreement has come. If HD was part of it, where's the announcement? If HD wasn't part of it, why did they change their position?


Last week, they were trying to give me some excuse about not having the bandwidth for it, which is complete and total BS. Yankee games are only broadcast in HD when they're home (or at Fenway or Shea). Likewise, Met games are only broadcast in HD when they're at home. Since MLB tries to schedule things so that most of the time the two teams are not playing at home at the same time, there would only be a half dozen or so dates on which the HD broadcasts would both happen on the same days. Surely YES-HD doesn't have a claim on 708 on the days when they aren't broadcasting in HD.


The fact of the matter is that TW has decided that they place a higher value on Yankee fans than on Met fans. YES asked for more money and TW gave it right away. CV asked for more money and they refused. It's now 4 years since the Mets started broadcasting in HD, and TW still doesn't carry any of the channels that carry the games in HD, while they moved heaven and earth to make sure that YES-HD was on the air for the very first HD broadcast. At the very least they could give us WPIX-HD to catch a handful of games in HD, but they won't even do that.


Something has got to change.

-JMP


----------



## anthonymoody




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jmp_nyc_
> *MLB tries to schedule things so that most of the time the two teams are not playing at home at the same time*




Did you guys know that the entire MLB schedule is put together by a couple who live on Staten Island?


TM


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by anthonymoody_
> *Did you guys know that the entire MLB schedule is put together by a couple who live on Staten Island?*



I'd heard that it was put together by a couple a while ago. I didn't recall that they were on Staten Island.


Baseball scheduling gets really complex when you take into account the overlap with scheduling for other sports. The simple ones are making sure that the Red Sox are home on Patriot's Day (the day of the Boston Marathon) or that the Mets are on the road for the first week of the US Open. The more complicated bits are coordinating with the NFL so that the Twins/Vikings and A's/Raiders are never home on the same weekend. (This used to be much more complicated, since it also had to be done at various points for the Mets, Yankees, Philly, Atlanta, Baltimore, Cleveland, Cincy, Denver, Washington, Houston, Anaheim, St. Louis, and Seattle.) There are also places where MLB parks share parking facilities with NBA arenas.


I recall hearing at some point that the same couple does the scheduling for all four major sports to keep everything straight. That may or may not be true anymore. (Of course, anyone can do NHL scheduling these days.)

-JMP


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by anthonymoody_
> *Did you guys know that the entire MLB schedule is put together by a couple who live on Staten Island?
> 
> 
> TM*



Unfortunately, not any more.
http://www.bizjournals.com/industrie...y7.html?page=1


----------



## pgershon

I can't help myself here: General gripes:


(1) TWC has no excuse for npt giving Mets HDTV and not discussing. They did say it would be part of new agreement, but now we get silence. No one will say anything. Bob Watson no longer answers his emails from me (he used to).


(2) TWC continues to be inept with Cablecard service. Took me three calls to get a hit to my TV. First rep transferred me to Ms. Ramrain, who runs installation (I got voicemail). Second rep did not know what a cablecard was and insisted it was not TWC equipment. Third rep sent the signal and go things fixed. process took 40 minutes.


(3) I really hope new Mets network does not include Fran Healy. That guy is so painful to listen to. I have never understood how he got or maintains his job. he came up with Yankees cable but has been doing Mets for over 20 years. 20 years of complete mediocrity. And again, the media never complain. I have never heard anything good said about him, he just exists as a fixture on Sportchannel/FoxNY/MSG.


----------



## jmp_nyc

Maybe they should hold off on advertising features until they tell their CSRs about them. This goes back to my gripe about the flow of information to CSRs...

-JMP


----------



## anthonymoody

QMAN,

Dang I didn't know that they lost the contract. Too bad










JMP,

I hear you on that - I can never quite decide whether the average CSR or the average install tech is less informed.


TM


----------



## randymac88




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pgershon_
> 
> 
> (3) I really hope new Mets network does not include Fran Healy. That guy is so painful to listen to. [/b]



Off topic, but unfortunately true. I've been hearing rumors about Howie Rose for the new Mets network. Cross your fingers! I guess he'd be hard to pull from the radio though.


----------



## jayboy

Hi All,


Just got a notice from my building manager they want my D* dish taken down.

I live in Queens, New York and will have to switch to TimeWarner. I pay $42 with D* for basic service and OTA HDTV. I have a Panny 50LC13 that I use the DVI connection from my Samsung TS360.


What cable box should I try to push for if I want to use the DVI connection and not have to go with a DVI to HDMI cable or worse, component?


What kind of deals did you guys get?

I guess I'll package everything together then (phone, highspeed and DTV). I pay about $130 now, I guess it will go up now.


Thanks,

Jason


----------



## jergans

Sorry if this was covered many pages ago...


I finally hooked up my 8300HD to my Sharp Aquos LCD in the bedroom via HDMI cable. There's no question at all that the picture is inferior to component. The picture isn't quite as sharp, and there seems to be a slight (very slight) haze or fog.


What's the general impression of the picture quality of the 8300 when hooked up via HDMI?


Again, sorry if this was covered pages ago!


----------



## margoba

My impression is exactly the same as yours: 8300HD to Sharp LCD via HDMI is worse than component.


But this appears to be TV dependent. In my office 8300HD to Sony Rear Projection LCD, HDMI is equal to, or slightly better than, component. Even so, I'm using component in the office due to all the HDMI annoyances (HDCP errors).


-barry


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jayboy_
> *
> 
> Just got a notice from my building manager they want my D* dish taken down.*



If it's installed at a private-access location, such as a balcony, FCC regulations say you can have a DBS dish. They override local or private rules. There are numerous threads in most AVS forums detailing these regs and how to notify management of them. A search of the FCC site should uncover them, too.


Suggest avoiding (and exchanging) NYC TWC's 8000HD (a DVR model). It has poor fidelity here. The 8300HD is a better DVR, and some here say the non-DVR Pioneer HD converter has still better HD fidelity. Have the "It's all Here" package, myself, outlined at the nyctwc.com site, but not the telephone service. -- John


----------



## Blue Rain

Anyone else down? I live in Brooklyn NY 11209 and the cable is down.


I tried rebooting and nada!


Anyone know the number to call?


Thanks so much


Blue


----------



## Blue Rain

Well i finally got thru to tech support and they told me to call back in a half hour that there's nothing they can do right now!!


What the @#$#%^&


What kind of c ra p is this!! I tried rebooting and unplugged the set but nothing.No picture or sound.


Can you believe after waiting for them to pick me up they tell me to call back..


I hope they drop !!!!


----------



## Blue Rain

I get to the passport and it gets stuck on the first dot and never moves then it's gone.


Anyone know what it could be?


Blue


----------



## Blue Rain

i called back and they said to call back in 45 minutes...what kind of service is this !!!!


I would cancel and break the box to pieces but no other game in town.Co-op board doesn't allow dishes.


----------



## jmp_nyc

Call DOITT and tell them about the runaround that TWC is giving you. They are supposed to enforce rules about restoration of service...

-JMP


----------



## Maurice2

Will the Yankees game tonight be shown in HD?


----------



## bigd86




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Maurice2_
> *Will the Yankees game tonight be shown in HD?*



It's on both WPIX11 and WWOR9, neither on which we get in HD, and it is not listed on 708, so I doubt it.

However, tomorrows game is on FOX 705, and Sunday's game, on YES, is listed on 708, so 2 out of 3 really isn't so bad (especially since I will be at tonight's game







)


Go METS!!!


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Maurice2_
> *Will the Yankees game tonight be shown in HD?*



The Mets broadcast on WPIX will have HD equipment, sending an HD signal to WPIX. WPIX, in turn, will be broadcasting an HD feed of the game. Time Warner has chosen not to carry WPIX's HD feed, so tonight's game will not be available for TWC subscribers in HD. (But it is being shown elsewhere in HD.)

-JMP


----------



## jergans




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Blue Rain_
> *i called back and they said to call back in 45 minutes...what kind of service is this !!!!
> 
> 
> I would cancel and break the box to pieces but no other game in town.Co-op board doesn't allow dishes.*



The co-op board cannot prevent you from getting a dish.


See this link: Over-the-Air Reception Device Rule 


The definition of "antenna" includes dishes:


Q: What types of restrictions are prohibited?


A: The rule prohibits restrictions that impair a person's ability to install, maintain, or use an antenna covered by the rule. The rule applies to state or local laws or regulations, including zoning, land-use or building regulations, private covenants, homeowners' association rules, *condominium or cooperative association restrictions*, lease restrictions, or similar restrictions on property within the exclusive use or control of the antenna user where the user has an ownership or leasehold interest in the property. A restriction impairs if it: unreasonably delays or prevents use of; (2) unreasonably increases the cost of; or (3) precludes a person from receiving or transmitting an acceptable quality signal from an antenna covered under the rule. The rule does not prohibit legitimate safety restrictions or restrictions designed to preserve designated or eligible historic or prehistoric properties, provided the restriction is no more burdensome than necessary to accomplish the safety or preservation purpose.


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jergans_
> *The co-op board cannot prevent you from getting a dish.*



Yes, but the co-op board can prevent you from installing it in a place where it will work. The law only says that the building cannot restrict installation of an antenna in an area controlled by the owner.


For example, I live in a condo. My windows face north, so installing a dish even on the outside of one of my own windows would be an exercise in futility. I do not have access to install a dish on the roof, since that's a common area, nor do I have access to the conduits I'd need to use to run cable between my apartment and the roof. The law simply says that the building can't prohibit me from installing it in areas I control. It doesn't say that the building has to give me access to a place where the dish will work.

-JMP


----------



## mabrym

I have to ask why co-op boards are so ______. What the hell difference is it going to make to anyone if a small satellite dish is on the roof? Most people on co-op boards think they're living in the freakin' Taj Mahal.


----------



## rgrossman

One reason a co-op board would prohibit this is the liability the co-op might face from someone getting hurt while up on the roof (or worse, falling off of the roof).


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bigd86_
> *It's on both WPIX11 and WWOR9, neither on which we get in HD, and it is not listed on 708, so I doubt it.
> 
> However, tomorrows game is on FOX 705, and Sunday's game, on YES, is listed on 708, so 2 out of 3 really isn't so bad (especially since I will be at tonight's game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> Go METS!!!*



Apparently tomorrows fox game will NOT be in HD, and no regular season Fox games will be HD this year.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=541461


----------



## jmp_nyc

Also, in the case of my building, there are 34 floors. Right now, the bulding has agreements with two companies to use conduit runs that span the height of the building: Time Warner Cable and Verizon. If everyone put their own dish on the roof, that would be 600 dishes on the roof, and 600 cables running down through the conduit. If things were done slightly more sensibly and the apartments made use of shared dishes (for argument's sake, let's say 1 DirecTV and 1 Dish Network), while there would only be 2 dishes, there would still be cable running down the height of the building, with splitters at every floor.


If you have a house, and you get a dish put on the roof, you're responsible for maintaining the cable between the dish and yoru tv. Who would be responsible for the cable runs from any dishes on the roof? Who would be responsible for overseeing the maintenance of the conduit? Those in the building who don't partake of the dish shouldn't have to pay for it, but DirecTV doesn't have a setup for maintaining that wiring between the dish and individual apartments. TW does have a standard procedure for maintaining the wiring up to the apartment itself, so TW gets the contract.


The problem is that when the building negotiated the contract with TWC, they didn't build extra service guarantees into it. I've suggested to the board that when the contract is renegotiated they should specify that TW has to give residents a phone number that goes straight to a human and guarantees smaller appointment windows. It's perfectly legal for the building to try to negotiate that, it's just a question of how TW would respond. The 1200 apartments in the complex are just enough to make it interesting for TW.

-JMP


----------



## bigd86




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by QMAN71_
> *Apparently tomorrows fox game will NOT be in HD, and no regular season Fox games will be HD this year.
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=541461 *



I just read the thread. Amazing! Even though the cameras, infrastructure etc. will all be HD capable, Fox will still show the game in 480P widescreen!

Doesn't make any sense! Does it cost so much more to pick up the signal (and probably convert it from 1080i to 720p) and send it out?

No respect at all for the customers!!!

Or am I missing something?


----------



## mabrym

OK. I don't know why I went off like that.


----------



## mabrym




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bigd86_
> *I just read the thread. Amazing! Even though the cameras, infrastructure etc. will all be HD capable, Fox will still show the game in 480P widescreen!
> 
> Doesn't make any sense! Does it cost so much more to pick up the signal (and probably convert it from 1080i to 720p) and send it out?
> 
> No respect at all for the customers!!!
> 
> Or am I missing something?*



I was very disapointed in that at first, then I realized that it is still 100 times better than the SD picture I'm usually forced to watch, all the while being remined that Cablevison and WPIX has the games in HD.


Still wish it was HD.


----------



## bofnyc

Big surprise, my 8000 HD is finally crapping out. It lasted about 5 weeks, which is longer than I expected!


Can someone tell me if I can walk into the service center at the Queens Center Mall and swap the 8000 for an 8300? I had a CSR on the phone but I certainly wasn't about to ask her.


Thanks.


----------



## nbuubu




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by margoba_
> *My impression is exactly the same as yours: 8300HD to Sharp LCD via HDMI is worse than component.
> 
> 
> But this appears to be TV dependent. In my office 8300HD to Sony Rear Projection LCD, HDMI is equal to, or slightly better than, component. Even so, I'm using component in the office due to all the HDMI annoyances (HDCP errors).
> 
> 
> -barry*




I've found the opposite to be true on my Aquos GX45. HDMI looks noticably superior to Component in the area of black detail and general clarity. I'm not an expert by any means, but even my girl picked HDMI as the superior input when I flicked back and forth last night.


Component from the 8300, "out of the box" with identical settings on both inputs on the Sharp, does seem to have deeper colors for some reason, but when adjusted, I feel the HDMI is slightly better. Just more detail to my eye.


I bought my HDMI cable from bettercables.com, so maybe that's part of it.


----------



## bigd86

I just watched the Mets/Yanks game on the 8300-or at least TRIED to watch it as the picture constantly broke up, pixellated, sound muted out, etc. I went live to 705, M*A*S*H was on-and even live the picture was still breaking up and pixellating. All other channels are fine!!! Preakness on NBC looks good.

Did any one else experience this?


----------



## jergans




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by nbuubu_
> *I've found the opposite to be true on my Aquos GX45. HDMI looks noticably superior to Component in the area of black detail and general clarity. I'm not an expert by any means, but even my girl picked HDMI as the superior input when I flicked back and forth last night.
> 
> 
> Component from the 8300, "out of the box" with identical settings on both inputs on the Sharp, does seem to have deeper colors for some reason, but when adjusted, I feel the HDMI is slightly better. Just more detail to my eye.
> 
> 
> I bought my HDMI cable from bettercables.com, so maybe that's part of it.*



Thanks for the thoughts. I think we have different models of Aquos, so that may be it.


The quality of HDMI (or DVI) cable doesn't make a difference with a digital signal. With a digital signal, either all the information makes it from one device to the other and you have picture and sound, or you're missing one bit (or more) and you get nothing.


----------



## margoba

I have the Aquos 37G4U, so maybe the model does make a difference. I do have a cheapie HDMI cable, but I agree that if it works, it should work fine.


With my TV, when I use HDMI, it's kind of like there's a film over the screen or something: colors are mutes, and resolution appears less.


-barry


----------



## jergans




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have the Aquos 37G4U, so maybe the model does make a difference. I do have a cheapie HDMI cable, but I agree that if it works, it should work fine.
> 
> 
> With my TV, when I use HDMI, it's kind of like there's a film over the screen or something: colors are mutes, and resolution appears less.
> 
> 
> -barry



Same model as me and that's exactly what I find. A slight film or haze with HDMI.


Anyway, back to our TWCNYC discussion...


----------



## margoba

I recorded Grey's Anatomy on ABC-HD tonight on my 8300HD. For about the last 5 minutes of the show the top half of the screen was covered with a pattern that looked a bit like a magnified view of wool cloth. No picture was visable behind this pattern. The bottom half of the screen was fine.


Anybody else have this problem?


-barry


----------



## nickvlku




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I recorded Grey's Anatomy on ABC-HD tonight on my 8300HD. For about the last 5 minutes of the show the top half of the screen was covered with a pattern that looked a bit like a magnified view of wool cloth. No picture was visable behind this pattern. The bottom half of the screen was fine.
> 
> 
> Anybody else have this problem?
> 
> 
> -barry



I did too tonight. Watched it around midnight and missed the top half of the last five minutes.


I wonder if it happened in the live feed too...


----------



## perrycampf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigd86* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just watched the Mets/Yanks game on the 8300-or at least TRIED to watch it as the picture constantly broke up, pixellated, sound muted out, etc. I went live to 705, M*A*S*H was on-and even live the picture was still breaking up and pixellating. All other channels are fine!!! Preakness on NBC looks good.
> 
> Did any one else experience this?



You might have a signal strength issue. A couple months ago I was getting very poor reception on Fox (same sort of constant pixelation, etc.), then I finally had no picture at all. All of my other channels worked fine. I scheduled a TWC appointment and they told me my signal was weak -- intstalled a booster and now it's working better (although still get some occasional pixelation on all HD channels). For some reason Fox seems the first to go with a weak signal, although I don't know why that would be.


dpc


----------



## CynKennard

I watched Grey's Anatomy live via cable and had the same problem at the end of the show. It went away after the show finished.


Cynthia


----------



## margoba

Looks like it was some sort of wide-spread cable glitch. I'm sorry you folks had problems too, but I'm kind of glad it's not a problem that's specific to my unit.


Thanks,


-barry


p.s. I have a friend who watched the SD version of "Grey's Anatomy" over the air, and had no such problems, so it was either an HD problem or a cable problem.


-b


----------



## bigd86

Was there a software upgrade last night for the 8300HD?

From the time I got it until last night it would buffer 1 HR. of HD material.

This morning the buffer will only hold 1/2 HR. of HD material.

Very strange!



5:30PM update-I got home this afternoon, and the buffer was back to 1 HR.

Nevermind!


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *penone* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For RCN users: what stb do they provide?



I've got a single-tuner DCT6208 DVR from RCN, and have read some locally now have the double-tuner DCT DVR update.


RCN's 6208, perhaps coupled with its less-jammed cable lineup, provides very slightly crisper images: 1335 lines maximum with HDNet's resolution wedges versus 1290 lines with my TWC 8300HD (and former 3100HD). BTW, still hope someone will measure the Pioneer converter's HD rez. I'd drop RCN, rent a Pioneer for viewing HD, and keep the 8300HD for recording if the Pioneer, as some here claim, is measurably better.


RCN does have CBS now, as well as Starz! and Cinemax HD compared to TWC. Believe there's new change on the way from RCN, too, as twcinsider tells us there is with TWC's channel 11 addition soon. -- John


----------



## Manatus

A friend of mine is moving to a new apartment in Queens and upgrading from his current basic TWCNYC cable setup to digital, with Roadrunner and a SD-DVR. When he placed his order, at my suggestion, he specifically requested a SA8300 (instead of a SA8000) and a Toshiba (instead of a RCA) cable modem. The TWCNYC CSR accepted his request to have the new cable lines (in 4 rooms) installed inside the apartment's walls or behind the existing moldings.


Cableman showed up this afternoon with a RCA cable modem and without any DVR. The work order didn't even mention wiring the apartment. Cableman tells friend that TWC will wire within walls in Manhattan (which I doubt) but not Queens. But he kindly offers to return over the weekend to do that work if friend will pay him $150.


"Welcome to Time Warner Cable, the place to be ___________" (fill in the blank).


----------



## Maurice2

The Yankees game last night on YES HD (708) was unwatchable -- constant picture breakups. It was fine on YES (channel 80). I thought that perhaps the whole HD reception was in trouble, but 706 was fine. Anyone knows what was the problem?


----------



## LL3HD

Had the same problem in Queens. I thought it was a weather thing but no other channels were skitzing out like 708.


----------



## bigd86

Had the same problem with the Yankee game last night. Of course, it was the night my parents were over, and I wanted to show them how good HD looked! We ended looking at fish on Discovery HD-and they were still amazed!!!


----------



## jergans

I sincerly hope that TWCinsider or Bob Watson reads this:


We had an appointment scheduled from 10-2 today to fix the cable signal in our bedroom. At 10:40, I received a voicemail on my cell saying "Sorry for missing you, please call TWC back to reschedule."


My wife and our nanny were home the whole time. Plus we live in a doorman building. No one from TWC showed up. So, I called back, and was on hold for 35 minutes (no joke). The woman I spoke with said she would contact the dispatcher and call me back.


At noon, still no return call, so my wife called TWC. They told her the technician showed up to the building and were told we were not home. Completely untrue. Anyway, my wife said, please send them back before 2, and it will be okay. They say they'll call back within half an hour.


By 1 pm, no call. So I call TWC once again. I'm told that the workman cannot make it to us today, and they are sorry for not calling us to tell us. I said, (1) I need to be the first appointment on the day we reschedule since we both work and have already given up a wasted day and (2) I'm entitled to a free month.


They said (1) was impossible. As for the free month, they said that we are not entitled to anything because they tried to reach us by phone and "when you did not call back within 30 minutes, you are noted as not being home." When I said that I was on hold from 10:55-11:30 (they called at 10:40), I was told that that's too bad, but since I didn't return the call in time, I was SOL.


This is the fourth time in 2 1/2 years that someone from TWC has either not shown up or brought the wrong equipment necessitating anoter appointment. This is completely unacceptable service, but since they essentially have a monopoly, there is NOTHING that I can do.


I'm completely fed up. If anyone has a direct phone number for someone at Time Warner New York who can possibly help me out (other than Bob Watson, who's a programming guy), I would be extremely appreciative.


Sorry for the rant and the non-HDTV related post.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jergans* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> there is NOTHING that I can do.



If nothing else, you can file a DoITT complaint.


----------



## SRFast

Sorry you had a problem. Did you get a call from TWC the day beofre the appointment to confirm it? That is SOP in Queens. If you have a doorman and the TWC tech did not report to him, he never showed up. TWC is relying on info from their tech which appears to be untrue. Call NYC Consumer Affairs and file a complaint.


Regards....JL


----------



## LL3HD

Big bummer, lousy way to start the holiday weekend.

Definitely file a complaint as Manatus suggests. I had success with that method.

Hit em hard!


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRFast* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> .... Did you get a call from TWC the day beofre the appointment to confirm it? That is SOP in Queens.... Call NYC Consumer Affairs and file a complaint.




I get a little crazy with the confirmation of my scheduled appointments. I'll confirm and reconfirm several times and always the morning ofnot that I should have to, or if I didn't, I'm to blame.


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jergans* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm completely fed up. If anyone has a direct phone number for someone at Time Warner New York who can possibly help me out (other than Bob Watson, who's a programming guy), I would be extremely appreciative.
> 
> 
> Sorry for the rant and the non-HDTV related post.



Call Ed Urbanowski in the TWC-NYC Public Affairs Office. His direct line is (718) 670-6626. If you can't reach him, try Molly Adams (his supervisor) at (718) 670-6624.


File a complaint with DOITT anyway. Remember that TWC is obligated by FCC regs to keep hold times to under 30 seconds on 90% of calls. Somehow everyone here always manages to be in the other 10% ;-)

-JMP


----------



## jergans

Thanks for all the help! I'll file a complaint with DOITT.


My wife's on the coop board of my building and is more frustrated with TWC than I am. As I said above, similar things have happened a number of times. Maybe now I can convince her to discuss with the Board having DirecTV wire the building. I know D* has its own problems (HD-Lite, etc.), but it would be nice to have choices.


----------



## dgrabel




John Mason said:


> I've got a single-tuner DCT6208 DVR from RCN, and have read some locally now have the double-tuner DCT DVR update.
> 
> 
> RCN's software update 10 days ago or so fried my box while I was on vacation (so they tell me). They brought a new box yesterday but w/o the DVR (they told me I never had the DVR, news to me since I used it all the time).
> 
> 
> Anyway they came back today with a new box and although I didn't request it, didn't know they had it, got a dual tuner DCT6400. Totally psyched about this and besides the dual capability the DVR functions seem to be a lot better, for example unlike on my old box when fast forwarding you now can see where you are in the program timewise.


----------



## John Mason

Wonder if a TWC firmware update has screwed up the 8300HD one-button inset-image channel-swap feature? It worked fine a few weeks ago, but now mine causes a reboot; tried several channel retunes/swap attempts. (Last-channel one-button switching works fine.) Also tried a cold boot that didn't help. Is swap working for the S. Manhattan head end or elsewhere? Thanks. -- John


----------



## TheGizzard

I have had a Pio 3510 for a year. It reboots at least once a week, ruining my ReplayTV experience (thank god for Poopli).


Me thinks its time for a new HD box? Considering I have two ReplayTVs, what's the best HD cable box I can get from TWCNYC? And how do I get it?


----------



## margoba

You're probably not going to like this, but I used to have a ReplayTV and a TWC SD cable box. About a year ago, I gave the ReplayTV to a friend and switched to the 8000SD DVR box. I loved it. No more problems with the IR blaster: the Replay's very slow channel surfing (via IR blaster), the reboots that you mention, and the occasional 'user error' when I knocked the IR blaster off the cable box.


By now, I've upgraded to 2 8300HD DVR's, and I love them.


-barry


----------



## TheGizzard

After paying for lifetime activation on the Replay... no i dont like it. But I do appreciate the honesty. Are there any other non-DVR options?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You're probably not going to like this, but I used to have a ReplayTV and a TWC SD cable box. About a year ago, I gave the ReplayTV to a friend and switched to the 8000SD DVR box. I loved it. No more problems with the IR blaster: the Replay's very slow channel surfing (via IR blaster), the reboots that you mention, and the occasional 'user error' when I knocked the IR blaster off the cable box.
> 
> 
> By now, I've upgraded to 2 8300HD DVR's, and I love them.
> 
> 
> -barry


----------



## MikeNY718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheGizzard* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have had a Pio 3510 for a year. It reboots at least once a week, ruining my ReplayTV experience (thank god for Poopli).
> 
> 
> Me thinks its time for a new HD box? Considering I have two ReplayTVs, what's the best HD cable box I can get from TWCNYC? And how do I get it?



I used to have the Pio 3510 in my living room before upgrading to the 8300HD DVR, and it was a great box, though it had its quirks. I have an SA 3250HD in my bedroom, which I love. The picture quality is excellent, and the box seems to behave very well. Out of all the non-DVR cable boxes I've had, the SA 3250HD is my favorite. I would recommend getting one if you can. You can walk into any TWC center with your old box to make the swap, though they won't guarantee any particular model to be in stock. But I would imagine they would, as I believe it is the current preferred model they are using now.


----------



## TheGizzard

Thanks Mike, I will try and get one tomorrow. I will let you all know how it goes.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeNY718* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I used to have the Pio 3510 in my living room before upgrading to the 8300HD DVR, and it was a great box, though it had its quirks. I have an SA 3250HD in my bedroom, which I love. The picture quality is excellent, and the box seems to behave very well. Out of all the non-DVR cable boxes I've had, the SA 3250HD is my favorite. I would recommend getting one if you can. You can walk into any TWC center with your old box to make the swap, though they won't guarantee any particular model to be in stock. But I would imagine they would, as I believe it is the current preferred model they are using now.


----------



## MatthewR

Hi guys... i'm a tech for time warner.. just figured i'd share a few things with you guys


Its dispatches job to get you off the phone as quickly as possible. they will tell you that the tech with bring this or that and that we will have the model box you ask for, the tech will be spanish speaking, he will have the newer remotes etc. the fact is that they have no way of quarenteeing ANY of that being that the next time the tech see's the notes is when he downloads the job on his handheld which is pretty much right before he gets to your house. The warehouse give us our equipment at the start of each day. we have no control over what boxes we get, and most of the time what we get is outdated.


if you want to make sure you get the newest box your best bet is to pick it up from the service center (queens center mall or the manhatten center.. i forgot where that one is) if you want a DVR swapped i highly recommend going to the center as the boxes that we get are pretty much tossed around and i woudlnt' trust the hard drives. MANHATTEN BOXES DO NOT WORK IN QUEENS AND VICE VERSA DESPITE WHAT CUSTOMER SERVICE TELLS YOU. the channel mapping is different and the guide will not work and the box will shut off after a few days.


every customer asks for remotes.. if you have a later call chances are we won't have any left and they are not always new.. we only get a few from the shop when we request them


the newest boxes seem to be the SA3250 for SD and HD boxes. pioneer no longer makes boxes... they were horrible anyway. the 8300 and 8300 HD are the newest DVRs... if you get an 8000 take it to the service center and swap it out... not worth the time or effort to use them. we rarely get these boxes on the truck. the newest modems are the RCA's btw, they gray ones not the white ones... toshiba no longer makes modems.


sometimes on heavy load days (we get about 13- 14 calls a day as opposed to verisons 2 - 3 calls ) sometimes shortcuts are taken ... sorry to say but its true. keep your phone on you at all times because if they call and you don't answer you'll be out of luck. Also we show up earlier then you'd think... most of the guys i work with are closer to the beginning of the appointment then the end.


anyway that's all i got for now. feel free to ask me questions


Matt


----------



## MikeNY718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MatthewR* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> MANHATTEN BOXES DO NOT WORK IN QUEENS AND VICE VERSA DESPITE WHAT CUSTOMER SERVICE TELLS YOU. the channel mapping is different and the guide will not work and the box will shut off after a few days.



Is that new? I live in Queens and I've swapped boxes out at the Manhattan location before, never with a problem.


----------



## twcinsider

Also if your phone number on the work order is 212-000-0000 or 212-999-9999, you're screwed. Techs can easily tell the dispatcher customer is not home and they will have no way to verify. This is typical on new installs since new people don't have a landline installed yet and the person taking the install order will put one of those numbers in. Most installs by the way are done by lousy contractors and then cleaned up by in-house techs. Also a lot of times techs don't actually go to the building to ring your buzzer or ask the doorman to see if you're home, they'll call the phone number listed on the work order and if no one picks up, they're not going to go crazy looking for a place to park (or double park). A lot of time a nanny or someone is home but won't pickup the phone but will pick up the intercom when the doorman downstairs is calling. Does that sound right Matthew? ;-)



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MatthewR* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi guys... i'm a tech for time warner.. just figured i'd share a few things with you guys
> 
> 
> Its dispatches job to get you off the phone as quickly as possible. they will tell you that the tech with bring this or that and that we will have the model box you ask for, the tech will be spanish speaking, he will have the newer remotes etc. the fact is that they have no way of quarenteeing ANY of that being that the next time the tech see's the notes is when he downloads the job on his handheld which is pretty much right before he gets to your house. The warehouse give us our equipment at the start of each day. we have no control over what boxes we get, and most of the time what we get is outdated.
> 
> 
> if you want to make sure you get the newest box your best bet is to pick it up from the service center (queens center mall or the manhatten center.. i forgot where that one is) if you want a DVR swapped i highly recommend going to the center as the boxes that we get are pretty much tossed around and i woudlnt' trust the hard drives. MANHATTEN BOXES DO NOT WORK IN QUEENS AND VICE VERSA DESPITE WHAT CUSTOMER SERVICE TELLS YOU. the channel mapping is different and the guide will not work and the box will shut off after a few days.
> 
> 
> every customer asks for remotes.. if you have a later call chances are we won't have any left and they are not always new.. we only get a few from the shop when we request them
> 
> 
> the newest boxes seem to be the SA3250 for SD and HD boxes. pioneer no longer makes boxes... they were horrible anyway. the 8300 and 8300 HD are the newest DVRs... if you get an 8000 take it to the service center and swap it out... not worth the time or effort to use them. we rarely get these boxes on the truck. the newest modems are the RCA's btw, they gray ones not the white ones... toshiba no longer makes modems.
> 
> 
> sometimes on heavy load days (we get about 13- 14 calls a day as opposed to verisons 2 - 3 calls ) sometimes shortcuts are taken ... sorry to say but its true. keep your phone on you at all times because if they call and you don't answer you'll be out of luck. Also we show up earlier then you'd think... most of the guys i work with are closer to the beginning of the appointment then the end.
> 
> 
> anyway that's all i got for now. feel free to ask me questions
> 
> 
> Matt


----------



## twcinsider

If there is no return path, box will never completely boot and clock will not display current time



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blue Rain* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I get to the passport and it gets stuck on the first dot and never moves then it's gone.
> 
> 
> Anyone know what it could be?
> 
> 
> Blue


----------



## MAB

Is the SA 3250 both for SD & HD? Two different versions or one box does it all?


Can anyone confirm if the speed channel is included in the $39.95 package?


----------



## MatthewR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twcinsider* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If there is no return path, box will never completely boot and clock will not display current time



cable might be disconnected at the pole. usually that's the case when you can't get past one dot and the time is wrong.


make sure that your address is right on your bill so that you don't get disconnected by accident. many people dont' correct wrong apt numbers because the name is on the bill and the other tenants know where its going anyway


----------



## MatthewR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twcinsider* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Also if your phone number on the work order is 212-000-0000 or 212-999-9999, you're screwed. Techs can easily tell the dispatcher customer is not home and they will have no way to verify. This is typical on new installs since new people don't have a landline installed yet and the person taking the install order will put one of those numbers in. Most installs by the way are done by lousy contractors and then cleaned up by in-house techs. Also a lot of times techs don't actually go to the building to ring your buzzer or ask the doorman to see if you're home, they'll call the phone number listed on the work order and if no one picks up, they're not going to go crazy looking for a place to park (or double park). A lot of time a nanny or someone is home but won't pickup the phone but will pick up the intercom when the doorman downstairs is calling. Does that sound right Matthew? ;-)



never actually seen a listing like that as a main # but that would be a dead give away.. also cell phones as home #'s make it very tempting not to ring the bell and just call. The contractors are pretty lousy... and the Time warner installers have too much work to really do a thorough job sometimes. Here's somethign that more people need to do though... LABEL YOUR DOOR BELLS! most techs dont' want to wake up a whole building at 8 in the morning because they don't know which bell to ring for the person to come down. i'd say that's a pretty instant home verify.


one thing that really bugs me is that the contracters never seem to want to set the aspect ratio or the resolution on the box... and then dont' tell the customer where it is. they dont' even tell people where the HD channels are... kinda of funny to go into a house and have someone complain that the HD looks horrible when what they are watching is regular TV with a scaled 1080i connection.


Matt


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wonder if a TWC firmware update has screwed up the 8300HD one-button inset-image channel-swap feature? It worked fine a few weeks ago, but now mine causes a reboot; tried several channel retunes/swap attempts. (Last-channel one-button switching works fine.) Also tried a cold boot that didn't help. Is swap working for the S. Manhattan head end or elsewhere? Thanks. -- John




I've encountered the same problem.


Every time I use the pip swap button the remote's functions freeze up and the box inevitably reboots. This has been happening consistently since Friday. I attributed this freezing up to the hard drive since it was close to full.


It has been especially annoying since many things have been on at the same time these past several daysNBA, MLB, etc.


By using the last channel buttons and the swap buttons I have good control for four channels but not when the box chokes. I wasn't aware of a soft ware up grade. I've been trying to get the hard drive freed up asap, assuming that this would solve the problem.


----------



## mabrym

Will the 3250 boxes let you set the color of the sidebars?


----------



## vindicator

matthewr or twcinsider I am a twc customer in queens, i have the 8300hd dvr box, i was wondering if the hdmi is active, because I just got my tv and it said no signal with the hdmi but works fine with component.

please advise!

thanks


----------



## margoba

I'm not matthewr or twcinsider, but I have the 8300hd box in Manhattan, and the HDMI definitely works on my box. I've used both HDMI to HDMI and HDMI to DVI with a converter cable.


HDMI is very sensitive to the order in which you turn things on. Try turning the TV on first, then a few seconds later turn on the cable box. If that fails, try cycling the cable box on and off - sometimes that helps.


The moral of the story (for me) is that HDMI is too finicky for my tolerance level, and I switched back to component. Also, on one TV I cannot tell the difference in PQ, and on the other TV, component was definitely better PQ than HDMI.


-barry


----------



## anthonymoody

Hey TWC insider and matthewr - THANK YOU for your continued participation here. We may not love TWC some of the time (we may also hate it from time to time







but in fairness when a new HD channel is added we're all quite pleased







) but trust me - we definitely appreciate having you guys here.


TM


----------



## TheGizzard

All,


I went to 23rd street to swap out my PIO3510 for a SA3250, i was sadly informed they did not have any. Even tho I own two ReplayTV's, I picked up an 8300HD because I didnt want to go home empty handed after waiting one hour at 23rd street.


So I hook up the 8300HD and ...


WOW.


I didnt realize how much the PIO3510 sucked until I saw the picture on the 8300HD. What a crime that TWC is still peddling the 3510. SD looks 10x's better on the 3510, and HD looks better too.


I originally made the move because the 3510 reset every couple of days, screwing up my replay... now I think I am getting rid of at least one of the Replays and keeping the 8300HD... I hate to say it... but TWC is gonna get their money from me.. the 8300HD rocks... Dual Tuners, PIP, Image Resizing from the converter... doesnt have all the fancy moves (record in one room and play in another) of the Replay.. but you can't argue with Dual Record HD Quality.


So.. there's my update.


----------



## MatthewR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vindicator* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> matthewr or twcinsider I am a twc customer in queens, i have the 8300hd dvr box, i was wondering if the hdmi is active, because I just got my tv and it said no signal with the hdmi but works fine with component.
> 
> please advise!
> 
> thanks



the HDMI is active... not sure why you are having that problem.. what the other guy said is right though.. you have to make sure you do everythign in the right order


quick note about the HDMI on the 8300 box... if you plug it into a tv that doesnt' have a 5.1 decoder then the digital audio out will only output stereo sound... dont' know if there has been a fix for it yet but as of a month ago this was true


mabrym - as far as i know no box lets you set the color of the side bars... i'm trying to remember which box is grey and which is black but i can't remember off hand.


----------



## MatthewR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anthonymoody* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey TWC insider and matthewr - THANK YOU for your continued participation here. We may not love TWC some of the time (we may also hate it from time to time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but in fairness when a new HD channel is added we're all quite pleased
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but trust me - we definitely appreciate having you guys here.
> 
> 
> TM



its nice to be appreciated... i'll even forgive that you are a yankee fan =P


Matt


----------



## MatthewR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheGizzard* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> All,
> 
> 
> I went to 23rd street to swap out my PIO3510 for a SA3250, i was sadly informed they did not have any. Even tho I own two ReplayTV's, I picked up an 8300HD because I didnt want to go home empty handed after waiting one hour at 23rd street.
> 
> 
> So I hook up the 8300HD and ...
> 
> 
> WOW.
> 
> 
> I didnt realize how much the PIO3510 sucked until I saw the picture on the 8300HD. What a crime that TWC is still peddling the 3510. SD looks 10x's better on the 3510, and HD looks better too.
> 
> 
> I originally made the move because the 3510 reset every couple of days, screwing up my replay... now I think I am getting rid of at least one of the Replays and keeping the 8300HD... I hate to say it... but TWC is gonna get their money from me.. the 8300HD rocks... Dual Tuners, PIP, Image Resizing from the converter... doesnt have all the fancy moves (record in one room and play in another) of the Replay.. but you can't argue with Dual Record HD Quality.
> 
> 
> So.. there's my update.



was the PIO3510 a pioneer dvr? is that what they use in manhatten? i know SI and So. manhatten use different boxes but i didnt' know which ones... i do know this though.. the pioneer HD is always foggy... but you dont' have to worry about that anymore because as far as i know we dont' carry pioneer anymore because they stopped making boxes.


Matt


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MatthewR* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> mabrym - as far as i know no box lets you set the color of the side bars..



The SARA versions of the SA8000HD and SA8300 do, and, I believe, so does the SA3250HD.


----------



## TheGizzard

No. the 3510 was my first HD box. But it basically sux in comparison to the HD DVR and apparently the 3250 too...




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MatthewR* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> was the PIO3510 a pioneer dvr? is that what they use in manhatten? i know SI and So. manhatten use different boxes but i didnt' know which ones... i do know this though.. the pioneer HD is always foggy... but you dont' have to worry about that anymore because as far as i know we dont' carry pioneer anymore because they stopped making boxes.
> 
> 
> Matt


----------



## shyguy3763

I was just wondering if the 8300HD DVR is available in Staten Island? I'd call but I'm not sure they'd tell me the truth even if they had it cause they don't like the idea of everybody exchanging and TWC getting stuck with all those 8000's.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheGizzard* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No. the 3510 was my first HD box. But it basically sux in comparison to the HD DVR and apparently the 3250 too...



Some of us older types here recall fighting to get TWCNYC to offer the Pio 3510HD because it was much better than TWCNYC's first HD box, the SA3100, and then waging a second battle to get the company to activate its DVI port. Even today, I believe that with my display, it produced a slightly better PQ than even the SA8300HD.


----------



## FrancescoRinaldi

I posted this on the HDTV Programming board, but I would think it belongs here;


In anticipation for my HDTV being delivered, I swapped my current cable box for a HDTV STB. Though I wanted the SA8300HD, all they had were the Pioneer boxes that Time Warner offers (the Voyager, or something).


Anyway, here's the kicker; I now have every channel. All the Premium channels (including the ones I'm not supposed to have), and HDXtra channels come in. Now, normally I would just chalk this up as being one for me, zero for Time Warner and hope I don't get billed for it, but the On-Demand channels don't work (I subscribe to 4 premium movie channels)! They give the subscription service message. That's too huge to overlook. We have another regular box in the house, and the service coming in is normal (i.e. only what we're paying for).


What's going on? Is this a hacked box? I got it at the Queens Center mall location, if that means anything...


On a side note, HDTV channels look pretty damn good even on my non-HDTV...regular SD channels look worse than before, however. Thought that was kind of weird.


----------



## John Mason

Can anyone offer a more precise description of the Pioneer HD box's fidelity beyond it rocks, sucks, etc.? If it's significantly better than the 8300HD, whatever that is, I'd like to try one. For example, using HDNet with this technique , I get 1290 lines from TWC with the 8300HD. and 1335 lines with another converter (DCT6208) from RCN. This difference is obvious with HDNet's resolution wedges and somewhat noticeable with some HD programming but often requires fast A-B switching to see the improvement. -- John


----------



## MikeNY718

This is normal when you pick up a new box. They don't always initialize the unit right away, so you just get the default channels until they do. You can call them, but either way it will be corrected within a few days.


Of course, sometimes they don't properly initialize the box, and after a few days you get no service at all on that box (this happened to me twice), instead just a message that says "Your digital cable service has been disconnected -- Call your cable operator" If that happens, call TWC and they'll fix it.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FrancescoRinaldi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I posted this on the HDTV Programming board, but I would think it belongs here;
> 
> 
> In anticipation for my HDTV being delivered, I swapped my current cable box for a HDTV STB. Though I wanted the SA8300HD, all they had were the Pioneer boxes that Time Warner offers (the Voyager, or something).
> 
> 
> Anyway, here's the kicker; I now have every channel. All the Premium channels (including the ones I'm not supposed to have), and HDXtra channels come in. Now, normally I would just chalk this up as being one for me, zero for Time Warner and hope I don't get billed for it, but the On-Demand channels don't work (I subscribe to 4 premium movie channels)! They give the subscription service message. That's too huge to overlook. We have another regular box in the house, and the service coming in is normal (i.e. only what we're paying for).
> 
> 
> What's going on? Is this a hacked box? I got it at the Queens Center mall location, if that means anything...
> 
> 
> On a side note, HDTV channels look pretty damn good even on my non-HDTV...regular SD channels look worse than before, however. Thought that was kind of weird.


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shyguy3763* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was just wondering if the 8300HD DVR is available in Staten Island? I'd call but I'm not sure they'd tell me the truth even if they had it cause they don't like the idea of everybody exchanging and TWC getting stuck with all those 8000's.



I'm also waiting for confirmation of this. Goanna (a member here and SI resident) was able to get an 8300HD by filing a DOITT complaint a couple months ago. I haven't seen him post in awhile so he must be pretty happy









Anyway, as soon a I hear that they have the 8300HD at the service center I'll be swapping my 8000HD.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Manatus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The SARA versions of the SA8000HD and SA8300 do, and, I believe, so does the SA3250HD.



Only SARA software has an option to change the color of the sidebars - if you have Passport, no matter what box you have, you are stuck w/ the sidebars as is. The Pioneer 3510HD had black sidebars but the SA 3250HD, 8000HD and 8300HD all use gray sidebars, which you can't change. This is one of the few features of SARA that would be nice to have access to in Passport (along w/ the HDMI digital audio fix).


----------



## FrancescoRinaldi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeNY718* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is normal when you pick up a new box. They don't always initialize the unit right away, so you just get the default channels until they do. You can call them, but either way it will be corrected within a few days.
> 
> 
> Of course, sometimes they don't properly initialize the box, and after a few days you get no service at all on that box (this happened to me twice), instead just a message that says "Your digital cable service has been disconnected -- Call your cable operator" If that happens, call TWC and they'll fix it.



Good call, man. I checked this morning, and it was back to normal...oh well, it was exciting while it lasted.


----------



## TheGizzard

Hey John,


Apologies for the non-scientific description. I was just so astonished by the difference between to 3510 and the 8300. To be clear, what is most significant to me is the improved clarity of SD with the 8300. The 3510 showed SD images which were extremely grainy. The 8300's pictures are much smoother, not as good as HD of course, but superior to my CRT image. This was not the case with the 3510.


That being said, I was told that the 3510 would display SD better over S-Video. But I didnt want to get into complex switching, so I just got used to the grainy SD over component picture.


Unfortunately I am not equipped to explain how (or if) the 8300 HD picture is better than the 3510. To me its a moot point because of the dual HD tuners and DVR. Even coming from a person (me) with two networked ReplayTVs who uses Poopli and DVArchive... the 8300 wins by a slim margin. Too often did slow channel switching and powered off cable boxes cause me to miss a show. The 8300 while unable to allow unlimited storage and room-to-roon viewing, trumps the replay with dual HD recording... but this of course is just my humble opinion... if you value infinate storage, than a Replay can beat the 8300... but give it time.. I think the cable companies are catching up... and ReplayTV is standing still.


Anyway... not to turn this into a replay forum... just highlighting the virtues of the 8300... keep in mind, I have only owned it for a few days.


Hope this helps.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can anyone offer a more precise description of the Pioneer HD box's fidelity beyond it rocks, sucks, etc.? If it's significantly better than the 8300HD, whatever that is, I'd like to try one. For example, using HDNet with this technique , I get 1290 lines from TWC with the 8300HD. and 1335 lines with another converter (DCT6208) from RCN. This difference is obvious with HDNet's resolution wedges and somewhat noticeable with some HD programming but often requires fast A-B switching to see the improvement. -- John


----------



## FrancescoRinaldi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheGizzard* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That being said, I was told that the 3510 would display SD better over S-Video. But I didnt want to get into complex switching, so I just got used to the grainy SD over component picture.



Well, it makes sense now. I got the 3510 box last night, and to my surprise S-Video looked much better (at least for the SD). Enough so that I stuck with the S-Video over component. I'm hoping I'll have more luck with HDMI or component on the 8300HD.


Oh, I saw this posted a few times:

_HD Xtra $8.95

Box Rent $8.95

DVR Service $8.95_


Now, the Box Rent charge doesn't mean I will incur any new charges by swapping out my old standard box for an HDTV box, will it? The TWCNYC site says there are no new charges involved.


----------



## TheGizzard

I believe my charges are actually... 15.95 for HD Xtra and DVR Service combined.

I am also on Dbest.


No additional Box Rent Charge.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FrancescoRinaldi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> _HD Xtra $8.95
> 
> Box Rent $8.95
> 
> DVR Service $8.95_
> 
> 
> Now, the Box Rent charge doesn't mean I will incur any new charges by swapping out my old standard box for an HDTV box, will it? The TWCNYC site says there are no new charges involved.


----------



## Maurice2

I won't use DVI or HDMI -- only S-video and component. I've been happy enough with the Pioneer 3510HD. Would a SA 3250HD give me a better PQ -- for SD and/or HD? Thank you.


----------



## MatthewR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FrancescoRinaldi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I posted this on the HDTV Programming board, but I would think it belongs here;
> 
> 
> In anticipation for my HDTV being delivered, I swapped my current cable box for a HDTV STB. Though I wanted the SA8300HD, all they had were the Pioneer boxes that Time Warner offers (the Voyager, or something).
> 
> 
> Anyway, here's the kicker; I now have every channel. All the Premium channels (including the ones I'm not supposed to have), and HDXtra channels come in. Now, normally I would just chalk this up as being one for me, zero for Time Warner and hope I don't get billed for it, but the On-Demand channels don't work (I subscribe to 4 premium movie channels)! They give the subscription service message. That's too huge to overlook. We have another regular box in the house, and the service coming in is normal (i.e. only what we're paying for).
> 
> 
> What's going on? Is this a hacked box? I got it at the Queens Center mall location, if that means anything...
> 
> 
> On a side note, HDTV channels look pretty damn good even on my non-HDTV...regular SD channels look worse than before, however. Thought that was kind of weird.



for some reason the box # wasn't entered into your account, or it didnt' process. i would call customer service and confirm that the # on the back of your box is in the account or your service will be cut off in a few days.


as far as the SD channels looking worse go into the settings menu... to more settings... and set the aspect ratio and the choose the correct resolutions for your tv.. that shoudl make them look better. the pioneer box doens't do SD channels especially well unfortunatly


Matt


----------



## MatthewR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EricScott* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Only SARA software has an option to change the color of the sidebars - if you have Passport, no matter what box you have, you are stuck w/ the sidebars as is. The Pioneer 3510HD had black sidebars but the SA 3250HD, 8000HD and 8300HD all use gray sidebars, which you can't change. This is one of the few features of SARA that would be nice to have access to in Passport (along w/ the HDMI digital audio fix).




as far as i know time warner is stuck with the passport software for a while... i believe it was a stipulation of us switching from the PIO boxes to the SI a while back.


Matt


----------



## Mobert




> Quote:
> SA 3250HD: better PQ than Pioneer 3510HD?
> 
> I won't use DVI or HDMI -- only S-video and component. I've been happy enough with the Pioneer 3510HD. Would a SA 3250HD give me a better PQ -- for SD and/or HD? Thank you.



Good question. I've been thinking of switching my PIO 3510 for a SA 3250. Anyone with experence with both?


----------



## MatthewR

go with the 3250 if you are using component.... s video i couldn't say


----------



## TheGizzard

My original plan was to get a 3250. 23rd street didnt have any. Is there a way to get one for sure?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MatthewR* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> go with the 3250 if you are using component.... s video i couldn't say


----------



## MikeNY718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mobert* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Good question. I've been thinking of switching my PIO 3510 for a SA 3250. Anyone with experence with both?



I've had both. The Pio 3510HD is a good box, but I found it has its share of quirks. As I mentioned earlier in this thread, the SA 3250HD is probably my favorite non-DVR cable box of all the ones I've had. The picture quality is excellent and I haven't had a single glitch as of yet (and I've had the box since November). Whereas the Pio would sometimes be slow to change channels or freeze up and require a reboot, I've had none of that with the SA 3250HD. I definitely recommend it if you can get it (The Gizzard wasn't able to get one at 23rd Street the other day, though that's where I got mine, so getting it may just be a matter of luck).


----------



## CynKennard

Has anyone tried to connect the new Sony DVR (DHG-HDD500) to TW Cable in New York City (especially Staten Island) via a CableCard? There is only one representative for the whole city that can process a CableCard request. She insists that this DVR is NOT supported via a CableCard on NYC's TW Cable. Sony says that it is supported. I do not know how to convince the representative that it is supported.


Cynthia


----------



## John Mason

So, is TWC NYC going to be last on the upgrade list for switched-broadcasting slated to free up lots of cable spectrum for new channels and more VOD? The writeups--here's a more-detailed description --indicate some testing before a '06 nationwide rollout. -- John


----------



## drew138




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CynKennard* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried to connect the new Sony DVR (DHG-HDD500) to TW Cable in New York City (especially Staten Island) via a CableCard? There is only one representative for the whole city that can process a CableCard request. She insists that this DVR is NOT supported via a CableCard on NYC's TW Cable. Sony says that it is supported. I do not know how to convince the representative that it is supported.
> 
> 
> Cynthia



There is no doubt that TWC's cablecard will work will the Sony DVR. Not sure why you would want it though over TWC's dual tuner DVRs? Anyway, CableCard is a mandated standardized device and TWC is obligated to deliver one to you if you request it.


Drew


----------



## CynKennard

drew138,


I agree with you that it will most likely work. However, I have tried twice to get an appointment to install the CableCard. The representative insists that it will not work. She says someone else tried this about a week ago and it didn't work. She also said that some Sony CableCard TV's also don't work. This applies to all of NYC TWC. She said she would discuss it with management and call me back. No call yet! Think I will get a call???


I am about to give up and get an 8300HD. The big question is are these available yet on Staten Island. No one has confirmed this yet.


Cynthia


----------



## Mobert




> Quote:
> There is no doubt that TWC's cablecard will work will the Sony DVR. Not sure why you would want it though over TWC's dual tuner DVRs?



Sorry to sound stupid, but what exactly does dual tuner mean?


----------



## TheGizzard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mobert* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sorry to sound stupid, but what exactly does dual tuner mean?



You can watch or record two different channels at once. For example, Record Lost at Wednesday night at 8pm and watch Law and Order at the same time.


And in the case of the 8300HD, record one and watch the other in Picture In Picture.... and of course do both in HD. pretty neat stuff.


----------



## Firespinner

Here's my question for the Informed:

I have a Sharp LC32D5U showing up tomorrow and want to get HD cable set up through TWC. I don't want to DVR, so that's not a worry. What setup should I get for best results? And, will a cablecard work for me as far as getting real HD, or is a set-top box the way to go (and if so, which one)? Thanks for the advice!


----------



## EricScott

Firespinner,


If you don't care about On Demand then go w/ the CableCard. It's cheaper, less obtrusive and supposedly picture quality is better than using a STB. You should be able to get all of the channels (HD and SD premiums, etc) that you would otherwise get over CC.


It's really funny that you just posted this, b/c I was literally just about post a question asking how the CC on the Sharp LCDs looks. I am about to get the exact same model that you have (or possibly the Samsung) and was curious if the CableCard worked well. So I would love to hear how it goes.


----------



## TheGizzard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EricScott* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Firespinner,
> 
> 
> If you don't care about On Demand then go w/ the CableCard. It's cheaper, less obtrusive and supposedly picture quality is better than using a STB. You should be able to get all of the channels (HD and SD premiums, etc) that you would otherwise get over CC.
> 
> 
> It's really funny that you just posted this, b/c I was literally just about post a question asking how the CC on the Sharp LCDs looks. I am about to get the exact same model that you have (or possibly the Samsung) and was curious if the CableCard worked well. So I would love to hear how it goes.




Does TWC charge you for a cablecard?


----------



## MatthewR

dont' be so fast to pick up a cable card... i've had mine for 3 days.... the guide is pretty much useless... it seems to DL data when it wants to, don't notice any difference in picture quality with the box and i've had to refresh it a few times. i may have a bad card but that doesn't really explain the guide not working.. i can live withough on demand since i have it on all my other tvs but not the guide


Matt


----------



## EricScott

What kind of display are you using Matt? Do you have the TVGOS built in? That would be a deal breaker for me too if the guide data was choppy. That's why even though I think it would be nice to spend the extra money to get CC now, it seems like it may not be ready for primetime.


I should point out that I've never actually used cable card so my recommendation was purely based on "how" it should work. And if you already spent the money for the TV with cablecard, that obviously changes the analysis.


Gizzard - I think TW charges $2/mo for a cable card vs. ~$10 for a STB.


----------



## MatthewR

i've got the sammy R4667... the guide so far has been useless... can't tell you whether it is the tv or the system. i'm using Time warner in nyc, and gemstar and time warner both blame each other. i'll be honest with you the only reason i even have the card is beacuse i work for the company. i'm anal about keeping things streamlined but this has pretty much ruined it for me. i'll try one more card when we get some in the office. the odd thing is... when i did have program data the pop up info display would not show the program playing.. this leads me to believe that it is a tv problem but i cant' be sure. i guess when i wake up tomorrow i'll see what happens


the card is either 1.50 or 1.75 a month..



Matt


----------



## Firespinner

Eric:

Thanks for the advice. I don't care at all about On Demand, my only concern was making sure I'd get the real HD. The operator at TWC didn't know anything about and insisted that I could ONLY get HD from a settop box. I'm looking into that though. Even she admitted that she has no idea how it all works. I'll let you know how the D5U works out.


Matthew:

I've read a lot of posts on conflicts b/t cablecard and tvgos, especially with Sharp and Sammy. They seem pretty defeatable. In most of the threads that I've read, the problem was a bad card.


----------



## Firespinner

Just made the appt. with TWC to install a cablecard next week. I'll let you all know how it goes...


----------



## EricScott

Good luck. Hopefully it will be smooth sailing.


The CSR had no idea what she was talking about. With the cablecard you should be able to get all of the channels (including HD, premiums, etc) that you could otherwise get with a STB. What you won't be able to get are the "two-way" features of the STB including Pay-Per-View, On Demand and the programming guide.


----------



## anthonymoody

Firespinner/Matthew,

There were some posts many pages ago where people were saying that the TWC techs were showing up with 3 or more cards since so many are bad...some wouldn't work (outright) and some had hiccups. If that's the case then it sure sounds like it's worth trying another card Matther.


TM


----------



## FrancescoRinaldi

Anyone know if the SA 8300HD is available at the Queens Center Mall location (or the Atlantic Ave. spot)? I went to Queens Mall last week, and got stuck with a Pioneer box.


It sucks that you can't call these places to see what they have in stock? Anyone picked up a 8300HD in Queens recently?


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FrancescoRinaldi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone know if the SA 8300HD is available at the Queens Center Mall location (or the Atlantic Ave. spot)? I went to Queens Mall last week, and got stuck with a Pioneer box.
> 
> 
> It sucks that you can't call these places to see what they have in stock? Anyone picked up a 8300HD in Queens recently?




You went to the Queens Center for a DVR and they gave you a Pioneer box? This doesn't make sense. TW, as far as I know, only carries SA DVRs, not Pioneer.


I haven't been to the Queens Center but I'd be pretty surprised if they didn't have the SA 8300 HD DVRs in stock. Make some noise, don't take no for an answer. The 8000HD is only going to be a waste of your time.


----------



## FrancescoRinaldi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You went to the Queens Center for a DVR and they gave you a Pioneer box? This doesn't make sense. TW, as far as I know, only carries SA DVRs, not Pioneer.
> 
> 
> I haven't been to the Queens Center but I'd be pretty surprised if they didn't have the SA 8300 HD DVRs in stock. Make some noise, don't take no for an answer. The 8000HD is only going to be a waste of your time.



Yeah, I was there last week and they told me all they had were the Pioneer boxes. Am I better off with the Pioneer than the SA 8000HD?


I'm thinking of going back tonight to try for the 8300HD, but it'd be nice to have some confirmation that it's there before doing so.


----------



## LL3HD

If you're _not_ interested in a DVR then the Pioneer HD box is fine. I haven't seen any professional specifications comparing one box to another but there has been plenty of arm chair positive feedback regarding the Pio box on this forum.


If you want a DVR then get the 8300.


----------



## FrancescoRinaldi

I want to make the swap mainly for the HDMI connectivity...but I have heard the 8300HD has a better picture than the Pioneer set that TWC provides.


----------



## LL3HD

Gotcha.


I can't help you with the HDMI dilemma. I do have both of these boxes, the pio and the 8300, but due to my displays capabilitiesI'm component.


----------



## MatthewR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anthonymoody* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Firespinner/Matthew,
> 
> There were some posts many pages ago where people were saying that the TWC techs were showing up with 3 or more cards since so many are bad...some wouldn't work (outright) and some had hiccups. If that's the case then it sure sounds like it's worth trying another card Matther.
> 
> 
> TM



i don't doubt what you say but personnaly i dont' think i've ever seen more then one working card at the office... one tech having 3 would be a minor miracle. i'm gonna try swapping this one out later this week... i've got my channel info back but i had to refresh the card again today to see any of the standard or premium channels.


Matt


----------



## drew138




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CynKennard* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> drew138,
> 
> 
> I agree with you that it will most likely work. However, I have tried twice to get an appointment to install the CableCard. The representative insists that it will not work. She says someone else tried this about a week ago and it didn't work. She also said that some Sony CableCard TV's also don't work. This applies to all of NYC TWC. She said she would discuss it with management and call me back. No call yet! Think I will get a call???
> 
> 
> I am about to give up and get an 8300HD. The big question is are these available yet on Staten Island. No one has confirmed this yet.
> 
> 
> Cynthia




I wasn't aware that they asked what type of device you were installing the cablecard into. I would just tell them you have a Samsung TV with Cablecard to get them to roll a truck to you apartment. In other words, lie. This is assuming you have the Sony and can test it when it is delivered.


Let us know what happens.


----------



## CynKennard

drew138,


The representative asked what model of TV set I was installing. I was afraid that if I lied, then when they got here (not till at least June 14th she said) that if it really didn't work I would have wasted a lot of time and the time in which to return the DVR and receive a refund would be drawing short. Since the built-in Gemstar TV guide has completely failed to load, even if the CableCard did work, the DVR would be useless!


I have decided to return the DVR to Sony and have ordered an 8300HD. It will arrive Thursday afternoon and I bet it will be an 8000HD. I still don't know if 8300HDs are available on Staten Island. I will really miss the 60 hour capacity of the Sony.


Maybe sometime in the future this Sony DVR or some other new DVR will become a good deal, hopefully at a much lower price.


Cynthia


----------



## badasscat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FrancescoRinaldi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone know if the SA 8300HD is available at the Queens Center Mall location (or the Atlantic Ave. spot)? I went to Queens Mall last week, and got stuck with a Pioneer box.
> 
> 
> It sucks that you can't call these places to see what they have in stock? Anyone picked up a 8300HD in Queens recently?



Take the subway into Manhattan and go to the 23rd St. location. I picked one up there a week ago. I specifically asked for it and the guy totally got why I wanted it... and when I asked if I had them in stock he said "ooooh, yeah." I got the impression that a lot of people specifically asked for this model and that they had quite a few of them in at that location.


I love my 8300HD - really works well, great PQ, although colors seem a bit different than OTA (a bit more towards yellow).


----------



## FrancescoRinaldi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *badasscat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Take the subway into Manhattan and go to the 23rd St. location. I picked one up there a week ago. I specifically asked for it and the guy totally got why I wanted it... and when I asked if I had them in stock he said "ooooh, yeah." I got the impression that a lot of people specifically asked for this model and that they had quite a few of them in at that location.
> 
> 
> I love my 8300HD - really works well, great PQ, although colors seem a bit different than OTA (a bit more towards yellow).



Hmmm...had I known that, I would have brought my cable box into work with me (I work in Manhattan). I guess I'll do that tomorrow. Knowing my luck, they'll be all out...but it's worth a shot. I haven't been too happy with the Pioneer. It seems to perform considerably worse than my very old SA box, before I made the HD plunge. It's frozen on me a few times, things look grainy and washed out, even though my TV settings are the same...this is a non-HDTV, by the way, as I'm still waiting on my HDTV delivery.


Thanks for the heads up, though.


----------



## badasscat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FrancescoRinaldi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hmmm...had I known that, I would have brought my cable box into work with me (I work in Manhattan). I guess I'll do that tomorrow. Knowing my luck, they'll be all out...but it's worth a shot. I haven't been too happy with the Pioneer. It seems to perform considerably worse than my very old SA box, before I made the HD plunge. It's frozen on me a few times, things look grainy and washed out, even though my TV settings are the same...this is a non-HDTV, by the way, as I'm still waiting on my HDTV delivery.



Just be aware that when I called them originally, they told me I would need to show proof of HDTV ownership to get this box. I brought my manual with me just in case but the guy did not ask for it. I don't know if they generally do or not, but supposedly it is their policy, so you may get unlucky if you try again.


If you've already ordered your HDTV, though (you say you're waiting on delivery), then I'm guessing you have a receipt or order form and you should be able to use that if you need it. Bring it with you just in case.


I have a feeling they will still have the 8300HD at 23rd St., as it's their main NYC location. (And in their new space, they've got it set up as something of an HDTV showcase.)


----------



## FrancescoRinaldi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *badasscat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just be aware that when I called them originally, they told me I would need to show proof of HDTV ownership to get this box. I brought my manual with me just in case but the guy did not ask for it. I don't know if they generally do or not, but supposedly it is their policy, so you may get unlucky if you try again.
> 
> 
> If you've already ordered your HDTV, though (you say you're waiting on delivery), then I'm guessing you have a receipt or order form and you should be able to use that if you need it. Bring it with you just in case.
> 
> 
> I have a feeling they will still have the 8300HD at 23rd St., as it's their main NYC location. (And in their new space, they've got it set up as something of an HDTV showcase.)



You called them? When I asked Time Warner for the number, they wouldn't give it to me for any of their locations...what's the number for the 23rd street location? How bout the Queens Mall one?


I can print out an order form for my HDTV...or have them pull it up on their systems.


----------



## MatthewR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FrancescoRinaldi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hmmm...had I known that, I would have brought my cable box into work with me (I work in Manhattan). I guess I'll do that tomorrow. Knowing my luck, they'll be all out...but it's worth a shot. I haven't been too happy with the Pioneer. It seems to perform considerably worse than my very old SA box, before I made the HD plunge. It's frozen on me a few times, things look grainy and washed out, even though my TV settings are the same...this is a non-HDTV, by the way, as I'm still waiting on my HDTV delivery.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the heads up, though.



i'll say this again.. if you live in queens or brooklyn DO NOT swap your box at the manhatten office.. you will just be making a service call a week later


the only service center in queens now is the Queens Center mall one.. pretty nice actually. i'm not sure if brooklyn has their own but i dont' think it does.


i tell everyone who'se house i go to to go to the service office in their bourough and ask for an 8300.. i wish i could drop all the 8000's off of a bridge


Matt


----------



## TerryJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MatthewR* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i'll say this again.. if you live in queens or brooklyn DO NOT swap your box at the manhatten office.. you will just be making a service call a week later



Actually, the last two boxes I've gotten (8000HD and 8300HD) have been from the 23rd Street center (Manhattan)... and I live in Brooklyn (Heights). I did have to call the service number to get the box active, but the person on the phone has been able to get the box working immediately.


-Terry


----------



## MatthewR

you can take the chance if you want but i wouldn't recommend it. i get a calls all the time from people who swapped their boxes in manhatten and they coudlnt' get the boxes to work right. its not something that can be fixed through the computer. you may have gotten lucky and actually recieved a queens box but that is not what usually happens over there.


Matt


----------



## CynKennard

8300HDs are available on Staten Island. Today I stopped in the TWC store on Richmond Ave. The clerk said that 8000HDs have been pulled (I am not sure exactly what that means) and that only 8300HDs are being installed. In addition she has a number of 8300HDs in the store for swapping. I am optimistic that I will have an 8300HD tomorrow afternoon when the service guy arrives.


Cynthia


----------



## MatthewR

pretty sure you dont' want to try those staten island boxes anywhere but SI... 8000's have not been pulled.. i installed one today.


Matt


----------



## CynKennard

Well the Cable Guy arrived about 10 minutes before my time slot with an 8300HD in hand! He installed it quickly and efficiently and it works great. I recorded a couple of movies and one simultaneously with CSI (a rerun).


MatthewR,


I wasn't suggesting that cable users from other boroughs come here to get a box. Several of us from Staten Island have been waiting for the 8300HD to be deployed here. Well, now they are.


Cynthia


----------



## Goatweed

that's good news - maybe I'll try & snag one this weekend. Just to confirm, all the video outputs (at least s-vid & component) are working at the same time, correct?


I might keep my 3250 and put it on the tv in my computer den (instead of swapping it).


----------



## CynKennard

Goatweed,


As far as I know the component, s-video and composite outputs are all active at the same time. If you use HDMI, however, that changes things.


Cynthia


----------



## bigd86

Channel 720-HD PPV has magically appeared. When is that Tyson fight? (Not for me, but another HD offering is always welcome!)


----------



## EricScott

Yesterday I noticed something weird on my 8300HD. I was watching TV (Seinfeld on 705 I think) and I noticed that the picture had a fairly noticeable veritcal stuttering. When I opened the IPG, it was very noticeable. I immediately thought it was my Samsung DLP and got pretty nervous. I decided to try a watching a DVD (through the HDMI input) and didn't notice any stuttering so that made me feel better. I thought it could still be the DVI input on the TV, which is how my 8300 is connected (through an HDMI/DVI cable). So I turned off the 8300 for a few minutes, unplugged the HDMI cable from the back, replugged and turned it back on and everything appeared ok.


However, I started watching Shawshank Remdeption on Sho HD, which I recorded from a week or so ago and when the credits come on in the beginning (white text on a black screen), I see some shimmering.


Wondering if having an issue with the cable box would have affected recorded programs or if this truly is a problem with my display?


----------



## mabrym

Back to the real topic







When are we getting more HD? When are we getting WPIX Mets games and will we get MSG and FSN?


----------



## LL3HD

...and CMAX, STARZ, TMC...HD


In Demand HD PPV???

I don't need no stinkin' pay per view.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigd86* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Channel 720-HD PPV has magically appeared. When is that Tyson fight? (Not for me, but another HD offering is always welcome!)



..and what are they offering thus far? (too curious to wait until I get home in 5 hours or so to find out.... ;-) )


Scott


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ..and what are they offering thus far?
> 
> 
> Scott



\\


It's just another way of squeezing more money out of our wallets.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> \\
> 
> 
> It's just another way of squeezing more money out of our wallets.



...or (if you look at the glass 1/2 full) another way to get HD Movies into our homes, which is not a bad thing until HD/Blu-Ray DVD players & software come along. If it's a good movie that's not yet available on cable it might be worth a few bucks out of my pocket.


Yes, I want Cinemax-HD, TMC-HD, Universal-HD, Starz!-HD, etc. too, but I'll take a PPV-HD movie channel if they put good stuff on there.


ANY new HD content on TWC-NYC is a GOOD thing and not something to complain about.


Scott


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...or (if you look at the glass 1/2 full) another way to get HD Movies into our homes, which is not a bad thing until HD/Blu-Ray DVD players & software come along. If it's a good movie that's not yet available on cable it might be worth a few bucks out of my pocket.
> 
> 
> Yes, I want Cinemax-HD, TMC-HD, Universal-HD, Starz!-HD, etc. too, but I'll take a PPV-HD movie channel if they put good stuff on there.
> 
> 
> ANY new HD content on TWC-NYC is a GOOD thing and not something to complain about.
> 
> 
> Scott



I'd rather see new available bandwidth get filled with free channels first, such as PIX, UPN. I'd then like to see the other premium channels in HD. Channels like CMAX, etc., that most of us are already paying for in the various packages - before I have to shell out more money for PPV.


I understand the broad stroke logic that any new HD programming is a good thing. Been there, said that.


I just feel that the priorities are in the wrong direction-- right direction for TW stock holders but not the best for TW consumers.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'd rather see new available bandwidth get filled with free channels first, such as PIX, UPN. I'd then like to see the other premium channels in HD. Channels like CMAX, etc., that most of us are already paying for in the various packages - before I have to shell out more money for PPV.



...which is why, in protest, I cancelled all of my premiums that TWC doesn't offer HD versions of.  I made sure to tell the CSR why I was cancelling them (when I went HD I cancelled TMC & Starz!, saving me $10+/mo, which nearly pays for the HDXtra package), but I don't have much hope that my reason for cancelling was reported to his superior or anything.


How can anyone watch SD pan-and-scanned movies once you've got HD????


----------



## MatthewR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...which is why, in protest, I cancelled all of my premiums that TWC doesn't offer HD versions of.  I made sure to tell the CSR why I was cancelling them (when I went HD I cancelled TMC & Starz!, saving me $10+/mo, which nearly pays for the HDXtra package), but I don't have much hope that my reason for cancelling was reported to his superior or anything.
> 
> 
> How can anyone watch SD pan-and-scanned movies once you've got HD????



i'd like to tell you that made a difference but it didn't... the customer service promptly got off the phone and told the person next to them they just talked to a crazy person. there's too little real competition around for time warner to care anymore. They are mostley interested in their VoIP rollout, and the online services.


Matt


----------



## AndyHDTV

HD-PPV is on chan. 720 and the Tyson fight is on the program guide for 9:00pm Sat.


----------



## badasscat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MatthewR* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i'll say this again.. if you live in queens or brooklyn DO NOT swap your box at the manhatten office.. you will just be making a service call a week later



For what? The only call I had to make was to activate my box once I got it home. It took literally 45 seconds. And most of that was me testing channels to make sure they worked after the CSR sent the signal.


----------



## bigd86




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> HD-PPV is on chan. 720 and the Tyson fight is on the program guide for 9:00pm Sat.



Anybody watch the fight last night? I'm just curious as to how the quality (dropouts, pixelization, sound, general picture, etc.) was.


----------



## FrancescoRinaldi

IF I want a non-DVR HDTV box, what are my options? The lady at Time Warner at the Queens Mall made it sound like the Pioneer box I currently have is my only option. I asked if I could have the 8300HD DVR box and not subscribe to DVR and she said no. So, what's the deal? I know TWC has an SA 8000HD but from what I read, I'm better off the the Pioneer.


I really want to get rid of this box. HD looks phenomenal, but SD looks awful (for the most part)...from what I've read, the 8300 will help things a bit.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FrancescoRinaldi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> IF I want a non-DVR HDTV box, what are my options? The lady at Time Warner at the Queens Mall made it sound like the Pioneer box I currently have is my only option. I asked if I could have the 8300HD DVR box and not subscribe to DVR and she said no. So, what's the deal? I know TWC has an SA 8000HD but from what I read, I'm better off the the Pioneer.
> 
> 
> I really want to get rid of this box. HD looks phenomenal, but SD looks awful (for the most part)...from what I've read, the 8300 will help things a bit.



SD PQ is a variable that probably is determined at least as much by the user's display (and how it's connected and configured) as it is by the STB. The SA 8000HD, incidentally, like the 8300HD, IS a DVR. The only currently-available TWCNYC non-DVR HD box other than the Pioneer that I'm aware of is the SA3250HD (someone please correct me if I'm misremembering the model #).


----------



## MatthewR

there's also an SA2100HD and SA3100HD but you dont' want either one of those.


Matt


----------



## FrancescoRinaldi

So I can't use a DVR box without subscribing to the DVR service?


----------



## MatthewR

nope.. they won't even bring the box over. its not really a service as much as it is a function of the box. there's no way to turn it off


----------



## FrancescoRinaldi

Ugh, that sucks! The quality on this Pioneer box really blows. I saw it immediately when I started using it on my old non-HDTV.


----------



## Goatweed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CynKennard* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Goatweed,
> 
> 
> As far as I know the component, s-video and composite outputs are all active at the same time. If you use HDMI, however, that changes things.
> 
> 
> Cynthia



just as it should be - thanks for the confirmation!


now I need to make time to get to the express cable center - heh.


----------



## badasscat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FrancescoRinaldi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> IF I want a non-DVR HDTV box, what are my options? The lady at Time Warner at the Queens Mall made it sound like the Pioneer box I currently have is my only option.



See, this is why you go to Manhattan










Manhattan is where their HQ is (literally across the street from the customer service location), so they probably keep the most stock there.


I still don't really understand what the problem might be with Manhattan boxes used in Queens but I have had no problems at all. And it's not like the guy didn't know - when he pulled my account up he said "oh, you live in Queens?" and then he promptly went off and got me a box. I really don't think there's any real difference there. It's all TWCNYC.


It sounds like the Queens location just has fewer models in stock. I'm sure if you go to Manhattan and ask for a 3250 or an 8300 that you will be able to get one.


Do what I did and just call the main customer service number first. The two times I called asking about a box, they did something to my account. I don't know what - maybe nothing that they can't do if you just go to the store - but they made a point of doing it both times (saying something like "before you go, let me just add this to your account"). I specifically asked for an 8300 when I called and I specifically asked for an 8300 when I went in and by God I got an 8300. I'm sure if you want a 3250 you can do the same thing. The 3250 is supposedly the "preferred" box now if you want HD with no DVR.


You can probably also just call them and ask them to come out with a new box and take away your old one. I don't know if they charge you for this, though.


----------



## adrman

Do any of the non-dvr HD boxes offered by TWCNYC offer a HDMI output? I'm doing an installation of an lcd on a non-studded wall in my bedroom and being able to run 2 HDMI cables vs. 2 sets of component/audio cables would be a big plus. I know the 8300HD has an HD out (I have one), but I'm having difficulties getting any output info on the Pioneer HD box currently being offered. From what I can tell from the SA website the 3250 only has dvi output.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adrman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do any of the non-dvr HD boxes offered by TWCNYC offer a HDMI output?



No. The Pioneer box has component and dvi outputs.


----------



## adrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Manatus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No. The Pioneer box has component and dvi outputs.



Thanks.


----------



## MatthewR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *badasscat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> See, this is why you go to Manhattan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manhattan is where their HQ is (literally across the street from the customer service location), so they probably keep the most stock there.
> 
> 
> I still don't really understand what the problem might be with Manhattan boxes used in Queens but I have had no problems at all. And it's not like the guy didn't know - when he pulled my account up he said "oh, you live in Queens?" and then he promptly went off and got me a box. I really don't think there's any real difference there. It's all TWCNYC.
> 
> 
> It sounds like the Queens location just has fewer models in stock. I'm sure if you go to Manhattan and ask for a 3250 or an 8300 that you will be able to get one.
> 
> 
> Do what I did and just call the main customer service number first. The two times I called asking about a box, they did something to my account. I don't know what - maybe nothing that they can't do if you just go to the store - but they made a point of doing it both times (saying something like "before you go, let me just add this to your account"). I specifically asked for an 8300 when I called and I specifically asked for an 8300 when I went in and by God I got an 8300. I'm sure if you want a 3250 you can do the same thing. The 3250 is supposedly the "preferred" box now if you want HD with no DVR.
> 
> 
> You can probably also just call them and ask them to come out with a new box and take away your old one. I don't know if they charge you for this, though.



the problem is that its NOT all TWCNYC... the boxes map the channels differently. you got lucky that the guy noticed you live in queens. many of the CS reps say that its the same box and then it won't work after a week in queens. its good that you got a working box but not everyone that goes to manhatten is so lucky. i pull a couple of boxes a week that people say they got from manhatten because customer service said it was all the same. a dead give away is a green sticker on the bottom of the box. But dont' take my word for it.. i just work for the company.


on my off days i usually go to the mall to pick up boxes that i'm swapping for myself and i always pretty much get the one i ask for. they can run out of boxes in manhatten just as well as in queens.


if you call customer service and tell them you want a new box they will tell you "sure.. will bring you that box" and then the tech that comes to the door has exactly what was boxed for him in the warehouse.. exactly the same thing that everyone else gets. these days chances are it will be an 8000 DVR... especially the HD dvrs.. i've seen 1 8300 box on my truck in the past week. they do not make special deliveries of certain types of boxes just because you ask for it. If the tech see's the notes on the call on his machine and happens to have that box in his truck i'm sure he will try to help you out, but if not then you get what you get. the only way to be fairly sure you are goin got get a newer box is to go to the service center.



Matt


----------



## MatthewR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adrman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do any of the non-dvr HD boxes offered by TWCNYC offer a HDMI output? I'm doing an installation of an lcd on a non-studded wall in my bedroom and being able to run 2 HDMI cables vs. 2 sets of component/audio cables would be a big plus. I know the 8300HD has an HD out (I have one), but I'm having difficulties getting any output info on the Pioneer HD box currently being offered. From what I can tell from the SA website the 3250 only has dvi output.



none of the queens boxes have HDMI except for the 8300 DVR.. not sure about manhatten. you might not want HDMI though because if you plug the HDMI port into most tv's it switches your digital out ports to stereo sound.


Matt


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Goatweed* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> just as it should be - thanks for the confirmation!
> 
> 
> now I need to make time to get to the express cable center - heh.



Good news...

I just came back from the Richmond Ave. service center on SI and swapped my 8000HD for an 8300HD so they are readily available now.


----------



## adrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MatthewR* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> none of the queens boxes have HDMI except for the 8300 DVR.. not sure about manhatten. you might not want HDMI though because if you plug the HDMI port into most tv's it switches your digital out ports to stereo sound.
> 
> 
> Matt



It wouldn't matter since I'm just going to be using the television's stereo speakers for this install anyway. I've got my surround system in my living room. The hdmi would have been nice because it's just one cable and since my install is on a non-stud wall, we've had to carve a fairly narrow channel in for the cables. Two runs of component video plus audio is pretty thick for what space I have available. I guess I'll stick one run of component plus one hdmi in, then seal it up. If I ever get around to adding a dvd player in there, I'll just make sure it has hdmi out. Thanks.


----------



## badasscat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MatthewR* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> the problem is that its NOT all TWCNYC... the boxes map the channels differently.



Well yeah, but this is just software. As I understand it, the box loads this info when you first connect it to the cable. It's not like Queens and Manhattan boxes have different ROM chips. I mean HBO is gonna get decrypted the same whether you live in Queens or Manhattan; maybe the channel assignment is different, but that's literally two bits that have gotta be set in software.


So what you're saying is at the Manhattan service center they've got a stack of boxes for Manhattan residents and another stack of boxes for Queens residents? That doesn't seem right. The guy there did absolutely nothing to my box; he just picked one off the same stack they were picking them off for everybody else. He never even plugged mine in.


I have always gotten my boxes from Manhattan; this is not the first one. When I moved from Manhattan to Queens, I also took my old Manhattan box and just plugged it in in Queens and it worked fine. (TWC specifically told me I could do this.) I realize you work for the company but I don't really know in what capacity; what I do know is my own experience in setting up Manhattan boxes in Queens, and the complete lack of issues I've had in doing so.


Maybe there are different areas of Queens that are still on a different technical system? I don't know, but it sure seems like the area I'm in uses the same hardware as Manhattan.


----------



## EricScott

I definitely have done my share of TWCNYC bashing in the past so I think it's fair that I give credit where credit is due when things actually go right.


Had my reinstall appt. today - I moved apartments yesterday, took my 8300HD, 3250HD and cable modem with me and had a tech come to install them today. My new apartment had absolutely no wire running through it (I think they recently redid the moldings and pulled it all out). There was a wire running in the hallway of my building but that's it. I was concerned that the tech would show up, run wire all over the apartment and that things would look terrible. I basically need two connections in the bedroom and another two in the living room.


Anyway, tech shows up right on time (10am in the 8am-12pm time block) and was very friendly and knowledgable. I explained where I thought I wanted the wires to run to minimize clutter but he came up with a better idea that involved drilling more holes but looked much cleaner. He got right to work, took out this monster drill and just started going. In about 45 minutes everything was done, cable was neatly tacked wherever it was visible, which is basically a small portion of my bedroom wall and no part of my living room. Splitters were neatly placed and he left me slack on all of the cables so that I could rearrange everything.


Overall a very pleasant experience and a very clean looking installation.


----------



## FrancescoRinaldi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *badasscat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> See, this is why you go to Manhattan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manhattan is where their HQ is (literally across the street from the customer service location), so they probably keep the most stock there.
> 
> 
> I still don't really understand what the problem might be with Manhattan boxes used in Queens but I have had no problems at all. And it's not like the guy didn't know - when he pulled my account up he said "oh, you live in Queens?" and then he promptly went off and got me a box. I really don't think there's any real difference there. It's all TWCNYC.
> 
> 
> It sounds like the Queens location just has fewer models in stock. I'm sure if you go to Manhattan and ask for a 3250 or an 8300 that you will be able to get one.
> 
> 
> Do what I did and just call the main customer service number first. The two times I called asking about a box, they did something to my account. I don't know what - maybe nothing that they can't do if you just go to the store - but they made a point of doing it both times (saying something like "before you go, let me just add this to your account"). I specifically asked for an 8300 when I called and I specifically asked for an 8300 when I went in and by God I got an 8300. I'm sure if you want a 3250 you can do the same thing. The 3250 is supposedly the "preferred" box now if you want HD with no DVR.
> 
> 
> You can probably also just call them and ask them to come out with a new box and take away your old one. I don't know if they charge you for this, though.



I believe they do charge you for onsite box replacement...which is why I've been taking the trips and trying to swap out my box.


So let me get this straight; there's no such thing as a non-DVR SA 8300, correct? It's not just a Queens/Manhattan thing, is it? Also, if I want a non-DVR unit with HDMI, I'm out of luck as well?


The HDMI would be nice 'cause it would free up a component connection. Right now I'm swapping component in and out, since I don't want to buy a switcher or an adapter (I've got an HDMI cable).


The Pioneer box I've got now just looks terrible with SD channels. It looked terrible before I got my HDTV so I know it's not all due to the all SD being crappy on an HDTV thing. If I don't have the HDMI option without DVR, should I get the SA 3250 (and an HDMI to DVI adapter)? Could I expect better things out of this box?


----------



## anthonymoody

EricS,

Glad to hear of your good experience.


All,

Glad for channel 720. I hope more stuff appears in the guide. Maybe we'll actually get an on demand channel there?

TM


----------



## FrancescoRinaldi

A few questions:


1) Are the Pioneer (not sure the model) and the SA 3250 my only viable options if I want a non-DVR box?


2) I currently have a Pioneer box. If I'm looking to improve SD quality, would it be wise to swap for the SA 3250?


3) Any marked degradation in signal quality if I use a DVI to HDMI adapter to connect either of these boxes to the HDMI on my TV set? ..or am I better off sticking to component?


Oh, and lastly; any plans in TWC's near future to add new HD channels?


----------



## MatthewR

always plans to add HD channels... but its a slow process. plus time warner loves to add new services instead of improvign on old ones... next up is IPtv. and cell phone service.


Matt


----------



## davedke

I have TW right over the GW in NJ. I had SA8300HD and Pioneer 3510 installed a bit over a month ago. The 8300 is working great and I love the HD. My question concerns the 3510. It was originally hooked up to a non-HD tv and I'm getting an HD tv next week. Should I try to switch the Pioneer to SA3250 or just hold on to it? Does anyone know if I can go to TW on 23rd and exchange my box there? I'm really concerned over all the bad press that I read about the 3510. Thanks.


----------



## MikeNY718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MatthewR* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> always plans to add HD channels... but its a slow process. plus time warner loves to add new services instead of improvign on old ones... next up is IPtv. and cell phone service.
> 
> 
> Matt



What is IPtv?


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davedke* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have TW right over the GW in NJ. I had SA8300HD and Pioneer 3510 installed a bit over a month ago. The 8300 is working great and I love the HD. My question concerns the 3510. It was originally hooked up to a non-HD tv and I'm getting an HD tv next week. Should I try to switch the Pioneer to SA3250 or just hold on to it? Does anyone know if I can go to TW on 23rd and exchange my box there? I'm really concerned over all the bad press that I read about the 3510. Thanks.



If I had both and got HDNet I'd record test patterns , then try to catch the patterns live on the 3510HD. A few here have claimed the Pioneer provides better HD than the 8300HD and more recently some say the 3510's SD is worse. If the 3510's delivered max HD resolution is significantly better, and could be appreciated on your new HD, seems best to keep it for HDTV. -- John


----------



## MatthewR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeNY718* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What is IPtv?



streamed internet tv. kind of a DVR without the DVR.. say you come home at 830 and notice there was a show that started at 8 that you wanted to watch but you didn't rememebr to record it. as long as the show is still playing you can have it start over from the beginning.


matt


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MatthewR* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> streamed internet tv. kind of a DVR without the DVR.. say you come home at 830 and notice there was a show that started at 8 that you wanted to watch but you didn't rememebr to record it. as long as the show is still playing you can have it start over from the beginning.
> 
> 
> matt



..and they think people might pay for this?


----------



## John Mason

TWC and other systems, as a recent programming thread points out, will shortly introduce switched-broadcast (SB) channel delivery. Instead of constantly piping all channels to all subscribers (currently), SB lets you select specific channels from the head end or local hubs. This frees up cable bandwidth, making delivery of many more channels possible. -- John


----------



## anthonymoody

Hmm. That sort of becomes a prisoners dilemma no? I want all the channels......so all you other folks turn off the channels you don't want







that way I can have all the HD channels in the world!!!

















TM


----------



## TheGizzard

On the SA site they are advertising their MR DVR. Sounds great. Does anyone know when (if) TWCNYC will introduce MR DVR?


----------



## Firespinner

Help! I need some advice from the Informed out there on using the TVGOS on a Sharp Aquos with Cablecard from TWC. My channels all list on the wrong numbers, and no program listings will populate four days after installation. If you've managed to make it work, let me know how.

Cheers!


----------



## TheDaveMan

I just picked up an SA8300HD last week, and finally connected it to my brand new hdtv this weekend using component video - apparently I'm a victim of the HDMI-> DVI problem that I believe I've read about here before. I'm wondering if anybody has experienced the following, which I believe I've traced to the cable box:


1) momentary, periodic flashing of the entire screen, either on "live" or on playback mode; and


2) occaisonal big blocks of nothing upon changing to a new channel - it goes away if I switch away and back to the channel.


Is this a known issue, or something that I can get TWC to resolve for me? Any suggestions?


And does anybody have any idea if/when DVI will be supported through HDMI conversion?


----------



## bigd86




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheDaveMan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just picked up an SA8300HD last week, and finally connected it to my brand new hdtv this weekend using component video - apparently I'm a victim of the HDMI-> DVI problem that I believe I've read about here before. I'm wondering if anybody has experienced the following, which I believe I've traced to the cable box:
> 
> 
> 1) momentary, periodic flashing of the entire screen, either on "live" or on playback mode; and
> 
> 
> 2) occaisonal big blocks of nothing upon changing to a new channel - it goes away if I switch away and back to the channel.
> 
> 
> Is this a known issue, or something that I can get TWC to resolve for me? Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> And does anybody have any idea if/when DVI will be supported through HDMI conversion?



Yea, I get both of those from time to time-although I only get the "big block of nothing" when I am watching a program I am also recording, then I decide to stop the recording and erase it while I am still watching the show. No big deal-I just have to switch to a different channel then back to the original.

Every once in a while the picture will just black out for a fraction of a second (I know it is not my set because the black level (on an LCD you can tell this easily) stays the same, so it must be the signal). Sometimes maybe once a day, sometimes not for weeks-oh well, compared to the 8000, the 8300 is still light years ahead. If only we can get the software upgrade (now appearing around the country to Passport TWC 8300 users) which will enable us to run HDMI while forcing full 5.1 Dolby-can't wait!!


----------



## davedke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If I had both and got HDNet I'd record test patterns then try to catch the patterns live on the 3510HD. A few here have claimed the Pioneer provides better HD than the 8300HD and more recently some say the 3510's SD is worse. If the 3510's delivered max HD resolution is significantly better, and could be appreciated on your new HD, seems best to keep it for HDTV. -- John



Thanks. I will try to do that. I guess I'm concerned that the 3150 wont output over DVI. The 8300 over DVI and/or HDMI looks much better than components for HD but worse for SD. I'm using S video for SD. I guess I will have to wait and play around with all connections and seeing if replacement is really necessary.


----------



## TheDaveMan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigd86* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yea, I get both of those from time to time-although I only get the "big block of nothing" when I am watching a program I am also recording, then I decide to stop the recording and erase it while I am still watching the show. No big deal-I just have to switch to a different channel then back to the original.
> 
> Every once in a while the picture will just black out for a fraction of a second (I know it is not my set because the black level (on an LCD you can tell this easily) stays the same, so it must be the signal). Sometimes maybe once a day, sometimes not for weeks-oh well, compared to the 8000, the 8300 is still light years ahead. If only we can get the software upgrade (now appearing around the country to Passport TWC 8300 users) which will enable us to run HDMI while forcing full 5.1 Dolby-can't wait!!



Well, for me, "time to time" means once a minute - is there anything that can be causing this or that I can tell TWC to do? When I signed up for the HD channels the CSR "boosted" the signal to make sure the channels came on. Could my signal be *too* strong?


The box has also crashed 2-3 times on me. Is that also SOP for this box. With my old, SD boxes, the things would reset themselves and turn off periodically, about once every week or two. Is this the HD equivalent?


I have to say, I'm pleasantly surprised by the ease of use. I thought it would be much more difficult to switch away from my SD-TiVo.


Is there a manual available online somwhere - besides the 10-page Getting Started Guide on the Pioneer website? Among other things, I'm trying to figure out the deal with the output resolution and screen stretching formats. Is there a way to get the box to pass through whatever resolution a channel is broadcasting, instead of converting everything to 1080i?


----------



## bigd86




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheDaveMan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, for me, "time to time" means once a minute - is there anything that can be causing this or that I can tell TWC to do? When I signed up for the HD channels the CSR "boosted" the signal to make sure the channels came on. Could my signal be *too* strong?
> 
> 
> The box has also crashed 2-3 times on me. Is that also SOP for this box. With my old, SD boxes, the things would reset themselves and turn off periodically, about once every week or two. Is this the HD equivalent?
> 
> 
> I have to say, I'm pleasantly surprised by the ease of use. I thought it would be much more difficult to switch away from my SD-TiVo.
> 
> 
> Is there a manual available online somwhere - besides the 10-page Getting Started Guide on the Pioneer website? Among other things, I'm trying to figure out the deal with the output resolution and screen stretching formats. Is there a way to get the box to pass through whatever resolution a channel is broadcasting, instead of converting everything to 1080i?



Maybe your "flashing" is different than mine-please elaborate: is it a picture blackout or a bright flash? When you rewind, does it always flash at the same spot?

My box has been pretty stable-maybe 1 or 2 crashes in the several months I have had it.

You can go into settings-more settings-Output formats-and set it for whatever settings your display will show, and then your display will do the conversion.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twcinsider* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> . good news is WPIX-HD will be on channel 711 hopefully before summer ;-)



Summer starts tomorrow.


----------



## TheDaveMan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigd86* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Maybe your "flashing" is different than mine-please elaborate: is it a picture blackout or a bright flash? When you rewind, does it always flash at the same spot?
> 
> My box has been pretty stable-maybe 1 or 2 crashes in the several months I have had it.
> 
> You can go into settings-more settings-Output formats-and set it for whatever settings your display will show, and then your display will do the conversion.



I checked. They appear to occur randomly - they are white flashes, and they do not occur in the same spot on playback.


Earlier tonight the box stopped displaying any picture until I turned off the power and rebooted.


Does this sound like a bad box? Or a signal issue?


On 23rd street when I returned my original box (the first one I picked up locked up with an "error 76" that wouldn't go away) they told me that they don't get many returns, and were surprised.


Thanks for the setting info.


----------



## bigd86




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheDaveMan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I checked. They appear to occur randomly - they are white flashes, and they do not occur in the same spot on playback.



While I can't claim to be an expert, it sounds like a box problem-it can't hurt to exchange it for another to make sure-but I believe that if they do not appear at the same spot when repeated on playback then they are not in the signal but in the box (or, hopefully not, in your display). Do you have this problem with any other inputs? (like DVD).


----------



## TheDaveMan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigd86* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> While I can't claim to be an expert, it sounds like a box problem-it can't hurt to exchange it for another to make sure-but I believe that if they do not appear at the same spot when repeated on playback then they are not in the signal but in the box (or, hopefully not, in your display). Do you have this problem with any other inputs? (like DVD).



I don't see it with either of the other inputs (i.e. DVD into DVI and laptop into VGA). I suppose I should test DVD into component and see if it's a component issue.


I'll try to call TWC tonight and see what they say. I guess I better get to work on the backlog I've already accumulated since Friday.


----------



## shadyridr

Cant wait to pick up my 8300HD in Staten Island on Saturday! My 8000HD finally went on the fritz after 3 months (starting to freeze, recordings becoming unplayable).


----------



## Paul Chiu

Can anyone get channels 26, 27, and 29 ESPN2 for Wimbledon coverage this morning ? These channels have been distorted everyday this week.


Everything else is fine.


----------



## vindicator

I keep on emailing twcnyc almost everyday to add more hd channels, especially since all the other cable channels offer so many more than what we get, well i guess they finally got sick of me and they sent me this email.------


Thank you for your recent message to Time Warner Cable regarding programming

on our cable lineup.


At this time the channels you have mentioned are not part of our cable lineup.


We want you to know we share your view of these channels as quality services and

can assure you that suggestions such as yours are not going unnoticed.


If you are requesting a new channel please send a letter with your location and

channel request to:


Robert Watson

VP Programming, New Business Development

Time Warner Cable

120 E. 23rd Street 9th Floor

New York, NY 10010


Please refer to our website @ www.twcnyc.com for any future plans, services and

news updates.


If you have any further questions please contact us at [email protected] or

call our 24 hour Customer Support XPRESSLINE at 212-674-9100 or 718-358-0900.


Sincerely,


Time Warner Cable

Customer Support


Maybe if we all send letters about new hd channels- cinemax, stars, espn 2,wb, upn etc.

we may get what we ultimately want-- more hd channels.


I sent my letter this morning.


Vinny.


----------



## anthonymoody

Hi Vinny,

Welcome to the forum. If you read back about 161 pages (







) you'll see that we've been doing that for a long time. Never hurts to add to the pile though!

TM


----------



## ptishberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vlad21* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> is no one else having this problem? I would think alot of people would have these mid range/low end systems with the dvd bundled in. Really appreciate any help.



I'm a TWC NYC customer with a Pioneer 3510 HD box and a Sony STR-DE895 6.1 Dolby Digital Receiver. My Receiver has only ONE coaxial connection and that is for the DVD. Since Toshiba & Sony partnerned to bring to the market the fiber optic ("Toslink" - Tosh/Sony concoction to splinter and confuse the general public) - anyway I have 4 optical inputs (TV/Sat, CD/SACD, MD/Tape IN, and MD/Tape Out).


Since the Pioneer box, besides not having a cable out RF like all previous and all other boxes in the market making a VCR and DVD player connection downright dastardly, it ONLY has a Digital Audio Out (which is the Coaxial).


My Workaround, and it works cause I get Hi-def picture and Dolby 6.1 Surround Sound from regular cable (use the Neo-Cinema-6 choice in the AFD button on the Sony Receiver):


Connect the audio and component cables OUT from the Pioneer into the Sony Receiver (Use Component Cables to TV/Sat in and Monitor OUT component cables to your CVI connection on your TV set). DO NOT CONNECT Audio cables to the TV from the Receiver or from the Cable Box to the TV for that Specific connection (Ie: CVI/AV1, ...) if you do, you'll have a one second delay and it will drive you batty on top of mess with your sense of words and sounds coinciding while viewing - trust me I did that first before I discconnected the audio cables going to the TV from the receiver.


While some will say "then I don't get sound from my TV when I watch cable or any device connected to the receiver". I say F**K that. Most TV's have either poor or slightly better than poor sound. The total sound output from the speaker system is amazing and for shows that are in HD (Channels 701-715) or Dolby5.1 (like X-Files) it can't be described.


I can even put up with the Pioneer Box being slow to go through the tv guide or show info or swapping HD to SD channels with the little zigzags, but having the audio makes all the difference.


I still have one problem, I can't record any cable. Nada, Zip! I can't understand it other than to say I'm baffled. None of the meager instructions provided by TWC or Pioneer explain how to connect with a HD set, Dolby AV receiver, Pioneer 3150 and Stereo VCR. I need to have audio in/out for the dvd/vcr combo unit cycle through the reciever and the cables from the STB go to the receiver and the Coaxial (RF) goes to the DVD/VCR, but WITH NO CABLE OUT, I can't connect an out cable from the DVD/VCR to the TV.


If anybody has a suggestion, I'll gladly hear it or better yet even try it before I go to 23rd st and swap out the Pioneer 3510 for the SA3250, which I hear is better but spotty at best for getting your hands on it and frankly, I'm not into cable hell like I was doing for over a month back in May.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ptishberg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm a TWC NYC customer with a Pioneer 3510 HD box and a Sony STR-DE895 6.1 Dolby Digital Receiver. My Receiver has only ONE coaxial connection and that is for the DVD. Since Toshiba & Sony partnerned to bring to the market the fiber optic ("Toslink" - Tosh/Sony concoction to splinter and confuse the general public) - anyway I have 4 optical inputs (TV/Sat, CD/SACD, MD/Tape IN, and MD/Tape Out).



While this may not help the problem that you are actually asking about, reading your post made me realize that while you are using the "neo cinema" mode, you are not actually getting the full surround experience -- by using the analog out from your cable box, you're getting the downmixed 2 channel sound converted to analog by the cable box through your left and right outputs, and then your reciever is reprocessing that sound to get a "psuedo" surrond experience (which, admittedly, can often be quite good).


If you want to get the full bandwidth 5.1 discrete audio through your system, you can easily buy a coaxial->toslink format converter so you can go from the digital out of the cable box directly to the digital in on your reciever. One immediate difference you'll likely notice is the subwoofer's very much increased presence in programs that make use of it....


There will be other subtle differences/improvements in some of the stuff that you'll hear in the surround channels over the system you've got going right now. And there is the additional benefit of having your reciever doing the Dolby Digital decoding over what the cable box does. My assumption has always been that the cable boxes are not built to "audiophile" standards by any means, and that my >$2000 home theatre reciever will do a better job (and in listening comparisons, that does indeed seem to be the case).


Good luck!


Scott


----------



## badasscat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheDaveMan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The box has also crashed 2-3 times on me. Is that also SOP for this box. With my old, SD boxes, the things would reset themselves and turn off periodically, about once every week or two. Is this the HD equivalent?



My 8300HD has never crashed on me. It does hitch up every once in a while (watching baseball on ESPN last night was pretty bad; momentary glitching every few minutes) but I don't know if this is the box or the digital signal from the cable itself. My box is outputting via component, so I know it's not my TV... it's some sort of digital hiccup.



> Quote:
> Is there a manual available online somwhere - besides the 10-page Getting Started Guide on the Pioneer website? Among other things, I'm trying to figure out the deal with the output resolution and screen stretching formats. Is there a way to get the box to pass through whatever resolution a channel is broadcasting, instead of converting everything to 1080i?



Hit the settings button, hit A for "more settings", and then set all your "output formats" to on (make sure the little dot is next to each one). The box will then pass whatever the native format is and it'll be up to your TV to figure out how to display it. Time Warner seems to upconvert most 480i to 480p before it even gets to the box, so most SD content will still show as 480p.


There is a full manual available on SA's web site. I don't remember how to get to it, though. I do remember I had to register to access some members-only area of the site to get it.


FWIW, I have problems with 480p even though it's one of my TV's native modes (the other being 1080i) - I get a lot of jumping horizontal lines across the entire picture, even the pillarbox area. Again, though, I don't know if this is the box, the original signal, or my TV. Right now I have turned off 480p and watch all SD content in 720p - even though my TV then upconverts this to 1080i, it's still actually sharper than 480p but it has a more compressed "digital" look to it. I think these artifacts are actually present in the 480p signal but it seems like some sharpening is done during the upconversion. I'm not sure which signal I'd prefer were it not for my weird line noise issue in 480p, but as it is I have to stick with 720p. (I've also tried outputting everything as 1080i but 480p content just looks too weird that way.)


Anybody else view straight 480p through this box on TWC and see the same type of issue I have with it?


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *badasscat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Time Warner seems to upconvert most 480i to 480p before it even gets to the box, so most SD content will still show as 480p.



Incorrect. The 8300HD running the Passport OS will output 480i if that is the only format specified by the user. If other formats are selected, it converts the incoming 480i signal to 480p. No format conversions occur before the signal enters the DVR.




> Quote:
> There is a full manual available on SA's web site. I don't remember how to get to it, though. I do remember I had to register to access some members-only area of the site to get it.



The only manual available from SA is for the 8300HD using the SARA OS, not Passport.


----------



## LL3HD

This is not a manual but it's definitely some useful basic tips and information.

It was posted on Time Warner Cable - SA 8000HD & 8300HD w/ Passport software thread by RandyWalters.


Compilation of various Passport Tips and Tricks

Slow Motion - Quickly double-tap the PLAY key. To resume playback hit the PLAY key once.

Slow Motion - Hit PAUSE first, then hold down the Right Arrow key and it goes into Slo-Mo.

Frame by frame advance - hit PAUSE first, then repeatedly tap the Right Arrow key

Swap from one tuner to the other - Press the Pip's SWAP button only (don't press Pip)

Recording Options - after selecting a show to record, press SELECT again and a menu

pops up where you can change settings for that particular recording (like save until

manually erased, record entire series, start early/late etc)

Commercial Advance (sorta) - When you're FF'ing through a block of commercials,

hit PLAY as soon as you see the show resume, and the unit jumps back to the right where the show resumes. Takes practice and quick eyes to get it just right

Jump Ahead to 15 minute marks - When in FF mode you can jump ahead to the next 15 minute interval by pressing the Right Arrow key.

Jump Backwards to 15 minute marks - Hit the Rewind key then press the Left Arrow key to go backwards. Handy when joining a show in progress and you want to skip back to the beginning.

Create Manual Recording - Press REC and a menu will pop up giving you an option to Create a Manual Recording. Press SELECT and you'll be able to navigate around and create your manual recording just like you did with your VCR.

When in the Guide, see a particular channel listing by entering the direct channel

number using the number keys (like 7, or 200, or 1182 etc).

Another way to quickly skip through channels in the guide is to press the FAV button. It will jump directly to the next channel on your List of Favorite Channels and is actually more useful than when watching live TV. You need to first set up your list of Favorite Channels for this to work if you haven't already done so.

When in the Guide, hit the A key to skip ahead 100 channels at a time.

When in the Guide, to quickly scan hours or days ahead, press and HOLD the Right Arrow key and it starts advancing through the hours really fast and you can see the days advancing too. When you get close to the day you want start watching the hours again and take your finger off the button which will dump you close to the time you're looking for on that day.

If you go more than a few days ahead you'll probably see "No Data" for a few moments while the new data loads. If you go too far ahead it will not load new data (i can go forward about 5-6 days typically, but sometimes only 3 or 4 days).

When in the Guide, to quickly skip several days ahead, press a number key then quickly press the Right Arrow key. Use number 2 to scan two days ahead, use 4 for four days, etc.

Same No Data rules apply as above.

To search by Theme, bring up the Guide normally then hit the B key to bring up the list of Themes.

While searching by Theme, you can either scroll down by hitting the Down Arrow key or hit the B key to skp to the next group of Themes (like Sports, Lifestyles, News, Family, etc) then use the Down or Up Arrow keys to scroll through the subheadings in that group.

When you've highlighted a Theme you want (say, Sports) Right Arrow over into the Programs section the pressing the B key again skips down one page at a time. Zero in on the show you want using the Down or Up Arrow key.

To search by Title, bring up the Guide normally then hit the C key to bring up the A-Z column.

Then to search for a particular title, you can either scroll down through the A-Z alphabet to the letter you want, or hit the C key to advance to the next page of letters. Once you settle

on a letter, Right Arrow into the list of Programs then either scroll down with the Down Arrow key or hit the C key to skip down to the next title group. When you land on the show you're looking

for, hit the Record key and a menu will pop up giving you the option of recording that particular showing or Recording the entire series. You can then go into your Series Manager and fine tune the settings.

To make the Bar Graph or a Menu disappear no matter what you're doing, just hit the EXIT key.

You can change the way the DVR changes channels. If you press the * key this switches to a mode where you will have to press the SELECT key to complete a direct channel change or to skip to a specific channel in the Guide. So now you have to press 4 then quickly press

SELECT to complete the channel change. This is to prevent you from accidentally hitting a number key then losing your existing show's buffer when the channel suddenly changes.

I hate when that happens! This mode eliminates that problem  To restore normal operation, press the INFO button to bring up the progress bar, then quickly hit the * key. Or reboot the DVR - that also resets this back to the default.

To get to the multi-page Diagnostics screen, simultaneously press and hold the front panel's SELECT and EXIT buttons till DIAGNO appears then release the buttons, then press EXIT and

the the box tunes itself to the multi-page Diagnostics channel. To exit press Ch + or Ch -


__________________

Randy


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> You can change the way the DVR changes channels. If you press the * key this switches to a mode where you will have to press the SELECT key to complete a direct channel change or to skip to a specific channel in the Guide. So now you have to press 4 then quickly press SELECT to complete the channel change. This is to prevent you from accidentally hitting a number key then losing your existing show's buffer when the channel suddenly changes.
> 
> 
> To restore normal operation, press the INFO button to bring up the progress bar, then quickly hit the * key. Or reboot the DVR - that also resets this back to the default.



Is that right? I noticed at one point a while back that I needed to press select to change channels. I thought for sure this was related to a software upgrade I had recently received. I rebooted my box at one point and it was back to normal - no select needed. I guess I must have hit * at some point and activated this feature.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EricScott* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is that right?




I've tried most of these tips but not the one you mentioned. This was originally posted by RandyWalters on the Time Warner Cable - SA 8000HD & 8300HD w/ Passport software thread. I would imagine, depending on the software upgrades, some parts of the country might have slightly different commands.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EricScott* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is that right? I noticed at one point a while back that I needed to press select to change channels. I thought for sure this was related to a software upgrade I had recently received. I rebooted my box at one point and it was back to normal - no select needed. I guess I must have hit * at some point and activated this feature.



Yes, this is correct. I had gotten into this mode a few times without realizing how, and now I've tested it, and this is exactly the way it works.


Sorta handy, actually. There's been a few times where I mistakenly changed channels by sitting on the remote or something while I was watching a buffered program....


----------



## BigBlueBong

Hate it when that happens! Definately gonna try the * feature tonight!


I noticed two functions that i don't believe are active any longer. It's the 15 min. skip function, and the frame advance. I know you could do this on the 8000 a while back, then there was an "upgrade" and they took away those two excellent features. For shame!


----------



## margoba

15 Minute skip works fine for me on my 8300HD, and it worked fine on my 8000hd before I upgraded.


-barry


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BigBlueBong* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hate it when that happens! Definately gonna try the * feature tonight!
> 
> 
> I noticed two functions that i don't believe are active any longer. It's the 15 min. skip function, and the frame advance. I know you could do this on the 8000 a while back, then there was an "upgrade" and they took away those two excellent features. For shame!



Both continue to work just fine for me on my 8000HD, even as of this morning.....


Scott


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> "The biggest bandwidth hog is HD," Leddy said. Time Warner Cable carries about 15 HD networks per system, he estimated. "We could carry as many as 50 HD networks once we have switched-broadcast video. Most of those networks would be on the switch."



An excerpt from this 5/31 article . Here's a more tech-oriented pdf article on SB. - John


----------



## Goatweed

Im guessing these 8300's cannot be connected to a home network, and that there's no way to get any of the recorded programming off of the units and onto a PC or portable media player, correct?


----------



## badasscat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Manatus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Incorrect. The 8300HD running the Passport OS will output 480i if that is the only format specified by the user. If other formats are selected, it converts the incoming 480i signal to 480p. No format conversions occur before the signal enters the DVR.



Semantics. The point is the box will output 480p even on SD content. I don't really care where the conversion is done and I doubt the person I was responding to does either. I was telling him not to worry about the fact that he sees the 480p light on even though the content was obviously shot at 480i.


Regardless, it doesn't seem like your statement is completely accurate, as I do get 480i on some channels with all output formats selected. (And it would be pretty easy for me to prove this next time it happens by simply snapping a picture of the box with the 480i light on and the screen showing all formats selected.)


----------



## EricScott

I think there are maybe 2 or 3 channels that don't get converted to 480p and who watches those anyway










For many people (including myself), my display won't even accept 480i over DVI or HDMI so the fact that the STB does the 480i to 480p conversion is a good thing.


----------



## QMAN71

I have an SA8300HD and a Pace 550 HD. The SA8300HD converts (virtually) all the SD channels to 480p. On the Pace box, all SD channels are displayed 480i when I have all output formats selected.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Goatweed* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Im guessing these 8300's cannot be connected to a home network, and that there's no way to get any of the recorded programming off of the units and onto a PC or portable media player, correct?



Correct.


Unless you've got a video capture card for your PC and want to convert each program in realtime through the component (or S-Video) outputs.


Scott


----------



## EricScott

And even then the S-Video out on the 8300 letterboxes all 16:9 content with those annoying gray bars. Component could work though.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EricScott* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think there are maybe 2 or 3 channels that don't get converted to 480p and who watches those anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For many people (including myself), my display won't even accept 480i over DVI or HDMI so the fact that the STB does the 480i to 480p conversion is a good thing.



The only channels TWC-NYC still broadcasts in analog format to those of us with digital cable would be:

21 - WLIW

25 - WNYC

50 - Food Network

31 - ? Spanish channel I think

51? - TV Guide channel

94 - ?? specials channel, I think -- horrible reception and barely watchable

34, 56, 57, 69 - the local access channels


In terms of 480p vs. 480i, all of the digital channels are converted to progressive scan not by the box, but by the digital encoding process -- I believe that the MPEG video TWC sends us is progressive by nature and the box will interlace the video as necessary.


So the analog channels are the only ones that are coming to our box interlaced, but -- think of the way the DVR works -- it converts all signals to MPEG video so we can pause, rewind, etc., so it is taking the interlaced video, converting it to MPEG (in the process, de-interlacing it), and then sending to our screens.


Scott


----------



## MikeNY718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "The biggest bandwidth hog is HD," Leddy said.



This guy is wrong. The biggest bandwidth hog is ANALOG. By converting the channels on the Standard Service tier to digital only, there would be enough room for over 100 HD channels WITHOUT switched-broadcast video.


And the best part is, since Standard Service requires a cable box already, it wouldn't upset too many customers beyond the initial hassle of having to swap the box.


Cablevision already did it. My aunt in Brooklyn had to go switch her analog boxes for digital because they discontinued analog service. No big deal, and the bandwidth it opens up is quite sufficient.


----------



## MatthewR

there's a couple of area's in queens that are digital only... i wish they'd get rid of the analog channels just so they could move the premium channels to a lower frequency and make our job easier.


Matt


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeNY718* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This guy is wrong. The biggest bandwidth hog is ANALOG. By converting the channels on the Standard Service tier to digital only, there would be enough room for over 100 HD channels WITHOUT switched-broadcast video.



I've long advocated eliminating analog, too. But since so many subscribers nationwide depend upon it, the cost of conversion (all digital converters) seems to be the holdup. A suggested work around a few years back, low cost (~$50) digital-to-analog, match-box-size converters for analog-only customers doesn't seem to have materialized.



> Quote:
> And the best part is, since Standard Service requires a cable box already, it wouldn't upset too many customers beyond the initial hassle of having to swap the box.



Many subscribers use set cable inputs with no cable box.



> Quote:
> Cablevision already did it. My aunt in Brooklyn had to go switch her analog boxes for digital because they discontinued analog service. No big deal, and the bandwidth it opens up is quite sufficient.



Not so sure about that. Could be they dropped some analog channels as NYC TWC did a while back, using the new bandwidth for added HD channels, etc. Cablevision being entirely digital with no analog would be NEWS and I'd appreciate any links spelling that out. -- John


----------



## liquidnw




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've long advocated eliminating analog, too. But since so many subscribers nationwide depend upon it, the cost of conversion (all digital converters) seems to be the holdup. A suggested work around a few years back, low cost (~$50) digital-to-analog, match-box-size converters for analog-only customers doesn't seem to have materialized.
> 
> 
> Many subscribers use set cable inputs with no cable box.
> 
> 
> 
> Not so sure about that. Could be they dropped some analog channels as NYC TWC did a while back, using the new bandwidth for added HD channels, etc. Cablevision being entirely digital with no analog would be NEWS and I'd appreciate any links spelling that out. -- John



Let me preface this by saying i'm in the bronx. CV systems in Bronx/Brooklyn are now doing digital simulcast with all channels being broadcast digitaly. There are about 70-80 or so that are still analog but you would still reqire a box as most are scambled. Supposedly they have shut of analogs in brookln and will be doing it soon in the bronx. I don't know if that true or not. They did droped some analogs adn they are only avaible if you get a digital box now, but as far as analog beign turnded off I don't know how true that is and might jsut be a ploy by cv to get people to trade in there analalog boxes quicker. I am all for it. THe only reason someone woudl want to hold on there there analog boxes when they charge you the same for digital is becasue they have a "magic box" anyway


----------



## margoba

The question is, I think, can a bronx Cablevision subscriber get the local channels without using a box at all. This is, I think, the main holdup to switching to complete digital.


Actually, I think I remember that the NYC cable contract requires that the cable companies provide this functionality.


-barry


----------



## ziggy60

Boy do I have a stupid question for you? I'm in SI and I dont subscribe to TWC (got DirecTV) but do have Roadrunner. Yesterday I was messing around with the cables and I found out that I can get TWC off the wall cable programming with my Panny's built in QAM tuner. The scan picked up all the unscrambled analog channels and "recognized" a bunch of digital channels but all the digitals channels show "Signal not a abailable" or something like that except one which is BBC America for some reason. Anyway, my question is should I be able to get digital this way or do I need a box, subscribe or what? Thanks


----------



## DvST8




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ziggy60* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Boy do I have a stupid question for you? I'm in SI and I dont subscribe to TWC (got DirecTV) but do have Roadrunner. Yesterday I was messing around with the cables and I found out that I can get TWC off the wall cable programming with my Panny's built in QAM tuner. The scan picked up all the unscrambled analog channels and "recognized" a bunch of digital channels but all the digitals channels show "Signal not a abailable" or something like that except one which is BBC America for some reason. Anyway, my question is should I be able to get digital this way or do I need a box, subscribe or what? Thanks



SI Cable encrypts all its HD channels (even locals).

Their box is required.


With a QAM tuner you may get some random SD channels (Spanish NY1 news, AD channels, random VOD channels, etc)


Plus the normal analog channels.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ziggy60* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Boy do I have a stupid question for you? I'm in SI and I dont subscribe to TWC (got DirecTV) but do have Roadrunner. Yesterday I was messing around with the cables and I found out that I can get TWC off the wall cable programming with my Panny's built in QAM tuner. The scan picked up all the unscrambled analog channels and "recognized" a bunch of digital channels but all the digitals channels show "Signal not a abailable" or something like that except one which is BBC America for some reason. Anyway, my question is should I be able to get digital this way or do I need a box, subscribe or what? Thanks



i'm pretty sure you always get the basic channels when you subscribe to cable internet service. not that it's included, but rather that they just come through. my buddy gets them too and he doesn't subscribe to cable tv...just cable internet.


----------



## ziggy60

Thanks for the replies. I guess there's no use for the QAM tuner for now.


----------



## rdlao

hey everyone - When the TWCNYC installer connected an SA8300HD box to my JVC LT-32X585 tv using an HDMI to HDMI cable, the video came in fine but the audio came in as either popping sounds or static/snow on all channels?! The only way we could get the audio working was to use RCA audio cables and the HDMI cable together... I thought that HDMI was supposed to take care of both video and audio. Has anyone else encountered this problem? Thanks for your help!! -Ronna


----------



## MAB

About the iptv...


I have not signed up with twc yet but I will shortly.


Does it make sense to wait for iptv? Will it use a different box? Or is it just an added value to an existing service?


----------



## MatthewR

doesn't make any sense to wait... its not even being tested yet


Matt


----------



## MAB

OK. good.

Thanks.


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MAB* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> About the iptv...
> 
> 
> I have not signed up with twc yet but I will shortly.
> 
> 
> Does it make sense to wait for iptv? Will it use a different box? Or is it just an added value to an existing service?



Not sure if this refers to my post above providing sublinks about TWC and "switched broadcasting (SB)." So-called SB appears to be an upcoming service that would be delivered entirely within any cable system, not involving the Internet. Other than a growing number of articles quoting TWC officials, haven't seen anything official from TWC. Since we can already access VOD with our converters/remotes, seems like SB service could use the same equipment. The articles mention that TWC is testing SB service in some areas and plans a rollout in 2006. -- John


----------



## twcinsider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not sure if this refers to my post above providing sublinks about TWC and "switched broadcasting (SB)." So-called SB appears to be an upcoming service that would be delivered entirely within any cable system, not involving the Internet. Other than a growing number of articles quoting TWC officials, haven't seen anything official from TWC. Since we can already access VOD with our converters/remotes, seems like SB service could use the same equipment. The articles mention that TWC is testing SB service in some areas and plans a rollout in 2006. -- John



will be channels like premium ethnics, things of that nature. you may see something like the bangladesh channel as sb but never fox news or espn. there are issues with sb such longer time to tune the channel.


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twcinsider* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> will be channels like premium ethnics, things of that nature. you may see something like the bangladesh channel as sb but never fox news or espn. there are issues with sb such longer time to tune the channel.



Would this vary from neighborhood to neighborhood? The writeups seem to indicate that swtiched broadcast will deal with units of 150 subscribers. I would imagine that when you get into dealing with some of the most specialized ethnic channels, there are localized areas where specific channels are much more popular.


Also, how would using head ends for such small numbers of subscribers be handled in large buildings? My building has 300 apartments, probably with an average of about 1.5 cable boxes per apartment, for an equivalent of 450 subscribers. Would TW set up 3 head ends for this building alone?

-JMP


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twcinsider* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> will be channels like premium ethnics, things of that nature. you may see something like the bangladesh channel as sb but never fox news or espn. there are issues with sb such longer time to tune the channel.



Thank you again for the insider info. Really looking forward to the, ah, Bangladesh SB channel...especially if it's 1080i HDTV.







Your brief writeup tends to dampen the enthusiasm within switched-broadcast articles. Perhaps you're aware of other techniques underway to overcome NYC TWC's apparent bandwidth limitations restricting new HDTV? Elsewhere I'd read that potential SB cable companies were measuring their most widely watched channels, planning to keep them instantly accessible, as they are now, by piping them constantly to all subscribers. Find my pause remote-control feature works nearly instantly using VOD, so I'd happily endure several seconds SB switching time for a full HD menu. -- John


----------



## onpaws

Hi, is there any update on the Clear QAM situation? My previous searches here say that "local" channels remain unencrypted Clear QAM in southern Manhattan. I currently only subscribe to the basic layer of service but am willing to upgrade if i am able to use my computer display as an HD monitor.


I'm new to the city and Thank you in advance!


----------



## bofnyc

I'm moving to NJ later this summer, Central NJ to be more specific. Looks like my cable provider will be Comcast. Does anyone have any experience/info on what to expect from them? Looks like they have a similar hi-def line up. I can't imagine they could possibly be worse than TWC!


After 15 years, I'm thrilled to think that never again will I send a dime to TWC...


----------



## orbeyonde




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bofnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm moving to NJ later this summer, Central NJ to be more specific. Looks like my cable provider will be Comcast. Does anyone have any experience/info on what to expect from them? Looks like they have a similar hi-def line up. I can't imagine they could possibly be worse than TWC!
> 
> 
> After 15 years, I'm thrilled to think that never again will I send a dime to TWC...




I got bad news for you. I have a place in ft. lauderdale where they have comcast. Comcast makes TW look great. The user interface stinks. For example, when you bring up the onscreen guide, it fills the whole screen so you cant see the program, also the onscreen guide will only show you a half hour at a time. Also they have fewer channels than TW in HD. Whenever I come to NY from Florida, i gain a greater appreciation for TWC. Good luck with your move.


----------



## bofnyc

Comcast uses the Motorola 6412 DVR. I've read mixed reviews of it. Anyone here have any experience with it?


----------



## LL3HD

How's the 8300 holding up for you folks?


For the past few months, almost every time I press the picture in picture, or the tuner swap button, the unit crashes and re boots. These features are very useful for me, now I'm afraid to use them. What's up with this? Anyone else experiencing this problem? I would've already exchanged it but I have a few recordings that I want to keep. No DVHS for me, allergic to tape.









Any news on an external hard drive?


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bofnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Comcast uses the Motorola 6412 DVR. I've read mixed reviews of it. Anyone here have any experience with it?



My mother has a motorola DVR box (I don't know the number) with Cox Cable in Virginia. It has the Passport application driving it, so it feels right at home to me. It works almost identically to my NYC Scientific Atlanta box - only the remote is different.


-barry


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How's the 8300 holding up for you folks?
> 
> 
> For the past few months, almost every time I press the picture in picture, or the tuner swap button, the unit crashes and re boots. These features are very useful for me, now I'm afraid to use them. What's up with this? Anyone else experiencing this problem? I would've already exchanged it but I have a few recordings that I want to keep. No DVHS for me, allergic to tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any news on an external hard drive?



I have had the 8300HD since it was first available, and I'm having no problems with it (knock wood). I do occasionally use the swap button, but I never use PIP.


My understanding is that even if they start supporting an external hard drive, it won't make the process of exchanging units any easier. The data on the hard drive will be encrypted with the hardware key in your existing box. Plus, the SARA folks who have used external hard drives say that it just kind of merges the new space into your total space usage - you have no control as to what shows go on what drive, and I think one show might even be stored partially on one drive and partially on the other.


-barry


----------



## TheDaveMan

Does anyone know how to put an SA8300HD into pass-through mode? I believe this will resolve an overscan problem I have, but TWC reps were completely unknowledageble.


----------



## HDntheCity




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My mother has a motorola DVR box (I don't know the number) with Cox Cable in Virginia. It has the Passport application driving it, so it feels right at home to me. It works almost identically to my NYC Scientific Atlanta box - only the remote is different.
> 
> 
> -barry



small world margoba. my mom lives in a Cox service area in Va. Hampton Roads area? actually we're both D* subs but i have basic & RoadRunner with TWC.


jim


----------



## margoba

Small world indeed. I know there are lots of people in the New York area, but I'm always amazed to find other people 'connected' to Norfolk/Hampton Roads.


-barry


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheDaveMan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how to put an SA8300HD into pass-through mode? I believe this will resolve an overscan problem I have, but TWC reps were completely unknowledageble.



"Passthrough mode" is a SARA, not a Pioneer-Passport, feature, and TWCNYC's reps can't be faulted for not knowing what you're talking about.


----------



## twcinsider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmp_nyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Would this vary from neighborhood to neighborhood? The writeups seem to indicate that swtiched broadcast will deal with units of 150 subscribers. I would imagine that when you get into dealing with some of the most specialized ethnic channels, there are localized areas where specific channels are much more popular.
> 
> 
> Also, how would using head ends for such small numbers of subscribers be handled in large buildings? My building has 300 apartments, probably with an average of about 1.5 cable boxes per apartment, for an equivalent of 450 subscribers. Would TW set up 3 head ends for this building alone?
> 
> -JMP




Capacity is added at the hub site which is like a neighborhood headend if you will. A node typically passes 500 homes with an average of 60-70% penetration = ~350 homes. So say we dedicate 4 channel slots (40 streams)for VOD to 10 nodes , that can drop to 2 nodes with VOD/SB. That would be same # of channel slots but it serves less homes which equals more bandwith. You're right about ethnic channels. Something like Arabic channel may be in "broadcast mode" in Brooklyn system and SB in Bergen. Korean channel may be in "broadcast mode" in Bergen and Queens but SB in Mt Vernon. Most of the ethnic channels are premium so we can tell exactly where they are watching (or not watching). Channels that are on widely subscribed to tiers (Standard, DTV) it's a little harder. I saw a figure in a test market quoting something like 80% of viewers are watching 20% of the channels.


----------



## adrman

Well TWC showed up this morning to bring a non-dvr hd box for the bedroom. When I made the appointment several weeks ago, I had requested a SA3250HD if one was available. This morning I got a call from the TW warehouse saying that the 3250 was not available. Long story short, I settled for and the tech showed up with a Pioneer 3510.







Is the 3250 not being issued anymore or should I head to 23rd street and try to swap it? BTW, kudos to TW for flawless confirmation of the appointment and showing up on time. Even though they didn't have the 3250 as requested, it was nice they called ahead of time to inform me and find out how I wanted to proceed.


----------



## randymac88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How's the 8300 holding up for you folks?
> 
> 
> For the past few months, almost every time I press the picture in picture, or the tuner swap button, the unit crashes and re boots. These features are very useful for me, now I'm afraid to use them. What's up with this? Anyone else experiencing this problem? I would've already exchanged it but I have a few recordings that I want to keep. No DVHS for me, allergic to tape.



Actually, I had the same problem as you with my previous box. Basically, one of the tuners died. Any time I wanted to rewind, pause, or use PIP/Swap, it would crash. It also crashed at various other (generally inopportune) times.


I fixed the problem by getting rid of the old box and getting a new one.


----------



## MatthewR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adrman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well TWC showed up this morning to bring a non-dvr hd box for the bedroom. When I made the appointment several weeks ago, I had requested a SA3250HD if one was available. This morning I got a call from the TW warehouse saying that the 3250 was not available. Long story short, I settled for and the tech showed up with a Pioneer 3510.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the 3250 not being issued anymore or should I head to 23rd street and try to swap it? BTW, kudos to TW for flawless confirmation of the appointment and showing up on time. Even though they didn't have the 3250 as requested, it was nice they called ahead of time to inform me and find out how I wanted to proceed.



the SA3250HD is still the top box and i've heard nothing about it not being offered anymore. However i haven't seen one on my truck in at least a month. I would go down to 23rd st and try to get an SA box. Call first though, may save you a trip if they say they dont have any. if for any reason they ask you why you would want to switch tell them you need the RF out port that the SA has and the Pio doesn't. I'd say the tech is probably the one that called you to tell you that the box wasn't there. The installers actually get their work on paper with the comments on them, so he probably went down and asked for the box at the warehouse. Very nice of him to do. deffinitly not "policy". anyways, i'm glad you had a good experience. Its a bit strange that we are all rolling with the Pio boxes, concidering that we got a notice at least 6 months back that said that Pioneer was no longer manufacturing boxes. i guess we are clearing out the excess.


Matt


----------



## adrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MatthewR* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Its a bit strange that we are all rolling with the Pio boxes, concidering that we got a notice at least 6 months back that said that Pioneer was no longer manufacturing boxes. i guess we are clearing out the excess.
> 
> 
> Matt



Yeah, the Pio box I received looks like it's been around the block a few times.







I'm going to stop by 23rd street on the way to work this morning and see if I can make the swap. Thanks!


----------



## adrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adrman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm going to stop by 23rd street on the way to work this morning and see if I can make the swap.



Well so much for that idea. I stopped at 23rd street this morning and was told "We haven't issued that box (the SA3250HD) from this office for the last six months". Given what I've read on this board, I find that hard to believe. The agent did however, offer to "upgrade me to a SA8300HD" for an additional charge.








Is there a direct line to 23rd street that I can call to make further inquiries? The general TW customer service line (212-358-0900) tells me that the SA32350 should be available.


----------



## John Mason

Thought the SA3250HD was the unit TWC here was making available to meet the FCC requirement for a box with Firewire output. I'd let them expend energy by calling and requesting a new box, the 3250. Check immediately that the installer brought, or will pick up, a 3250 the same day. Yes, there are tales here that similar specific-converter requests haven't worked at times. If it doesn't, then leave an online message at TWC's contact-us site pointing out you can't get a required Firewire box. With no luck, contact the NYS Cable commission, the FCC, or the other government-complaint agency posted here several times that seems to bring results. -- John


----------



## MatthewR

the 3250HD is not going to be the firewire version unless you request the firewire version. just asking for a 3250HD will get you the non firewire version.


----------



## broadwayblue

any news from TWC regarding new HD channels? i guess i'm really hurting cause there's nothing on during the summer! it would be great if they could at least give us HBO-HD on demand...does such a channel even exist?


----------



## EricScott

So is 23rd St. currently issuing the Pioneer 3510HD? Was actually thinking of swapping my 3250 for a 3510 for a few reasons:


1) I want the black sidebars as opposed to the gray on the 3250 - this way I won't need to change picture modes on my LCD TV when going from a 16:9 to a 4:3 channel - the 8300 with my Sammy DLP automatically takes care of this for me.


2) IIRC, the 3510 allows passthrough of resolutions over DVI, which is how I ultimately plan to connect the box to my LCD TV. The 3250 forces you to choose a single output format.


3) I don't care about random shut downs and reboots overnight since it's in the bedroom and not hooked up to a Tivo or anything.


Any comments on relative PQ of the two boxes over component? The 3250 looks really nice over component but when I used to have the pioneer I never hooked it up that way so I don't know how it looks.


----------



## twcinsider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> any news from TWC regarding new HD channels? i guess i'm really hurting cause there's nothing on during the summer! it would be great if they could at least give us HBO-HD on demand...does such a channel even exist?




Sorry broadway no channel exists but even if it did, why would TWC or any cable at this point (bandwith constraints) launch an SVOD-HD channel? An HD SVOD stream would take the same space as 5 SD streams. An SVOD on a per stream basis does not generate any more incremental revenue for the cable operator. If anything a HD VOD channel would at least generate money for every stream. Be thankful for the HD channels that are carried now. Any new HD channel launched will probably be a linear channel with broad appeal, hopefully WPIX soon.


----------



## ptishberg

THERE ARE NO SA 3250 BOXES at 23rd ST!


I went two weeks ago to swap my Pioneer 3510 (PQ SUCKS ON IT! - IMHO) and when I waited one hour to see the rep, he comforted me with a BRAND NEW SA 8300HD Box while telling me that TWC has not been giving out the 3250 for over 6 months and he opened all the 7 cabinets behind him to show me all the Pioneer and SA 8000 Boxes.


Since installing the Unit, I connect with Component Cables to HDTV Monitor and I DO NOT use the (RF) - Cable Out of the box but I do use a r/w/y RCA cable for a line in on my VCR directly out of the cable box second output. The PQ has been AWESOME! N O Loosiness or picture breakup (except ch 65 - completely screwed up I think on the TWC end - anybody else notice this?) and I would say that the loading of movies on demand is instantaneous rather than a long wait for DL. Also, DVR doesn't allow for "timer" setting of a program - either record it or go to it.


The TV picture swap between HD (1080i) and standard Digital (480p) is not as harsh on this box as it was on the Pioneer. The 70(x) channels of Network (CBS/NBC/ABC) fill the picture with no side bars for a 4:3 TV using the Letterbox size.


In a word, worth the extra $8.95/month - I looked at my Cingular bill with Rollover and dropped my service plan minutes by $10/month so it was a wash and a happier time with the whole Digital TV and HD cable box.


One final Note for Audio nuts (like myself): The 8300 comes with an OPTICAL DIGITAL (TOSLINK) OUTPUT so you can connect the dolby 5.1 signal from the cable box to your A/V Receiver and I do notice the diference!


----------



## John Mason

With this new "PQ sucks" comment about Pioneer 3510s, that means some here claim its HD quality is visibly better than the 8200HD's, but its SD quality is worse. Can't recall 3250 PQ comments.


But again don't see how anyone can make decisions based on whether a STB 'rocks' or 'sucks' or similar ambiguities. Viewing the last 4 minutes of HDNet's Tuesday 8--8:10 am test patterns (or recording them), though, provides a quantitative measurement of HD image quality. The resolution wedges , no more difficult to read than a thermometer, provide a reasonable PQ comparison since maximum resolution figures match video quality quite well. My former SA8000HD, for example, with only 890-line max horizontal rez, was grossly worse in PQ than my current SA8300HD (1290 lines). And my RCN Cable DCT6208 HD DVR, with 1335 lines, has slightly better PQ. An ISF tech here measured 1280 lines with a 1366X768 fixed-pixel display and a 8300HD. Someone in the programming forum mentioned seeing a maximum of 1250 lines with his DBS STB before and after DirecTV's reformatting from 1920X1080 to 1280X1080. The puzzler is that Gary Merson, reviewing a 1080p RPTV a few years back, wrote he measured 1780 lines from HDNet via DirecTV. -- John


----------



## anthonymoody

twcinsider,

Thanks as always for your participation. Something to consider though about VOD. Cablevision *charges you extra* to receive, say, HBO on demand - even if you subscribe to HBO!!! I'm not (remotely) suggesting that TWC should do the same for SD video. But, for HD, TWC *could* charge us for an HD VOD channel...

TM


----------



## dkan24

Wasn't there some sort of deadline for active firewire on ALL boxes? I thought it was July 2005. Anyone know?


----------



## kilmar

Can anyone check channel 711? Cablevision just turned on WB-HD on channel 711. I would think TWC is not far behind. Smallville in HD *drools*


----------



## bigd86




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kilmar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can anyone check channel 711? Cablevision just turned on WB-HD on channel 711. I would think TWC is not far behind. Smallville in HD *drools*



Not here-not yet (as of 11:11AM)


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anthonymoody* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> twcinsider,
> 
> Thanks as always for your participation. Something to consider though about VOD. Cablevision *charges you extra* to receive, say, HBO on demand - even if you subscribe to HBO!!! I'm not (remotely) suggesting that TWC should do the same for SD video. But, for HD, TWC *could* charge us for an HD VOD channel...
> 
> TM



...as does Time Warner. They charge a fixed fee for all of the "premium" VOD channels -- i.e. you pay one fee and get the VOD channel for all of the premiums that you subscribe to.


I cancelled mine once I got my HD-DVR -- I wasn't going to waste $3.95 when with the DVR I can effectively "roll my own" VOD.


----------



## randymac88

Anyone experiencing trouble on 702, 704, 705, and 707? They've been grayed out for me at various times over the past few days...could it be my box?


----------



## tvuser1

I have a Pioneer BA-6300 with basic cable. Is there any way that I can find out the signal strength I am getting using this box and my TV. Thanks.


----------



## randymac88

Okay, the All-Star game has now started, I've got friends over, and 705 (Fox) is a complete mess and unwatchable, when it's not greyed out. Is anyone else experiencing this? Sorry for the repost. Is this potentially a signal-strength issue? I've never had this problem in the past, but I just moved to a new apt. in lower manhattan. Help!


----------



## AndyHDTV

On the WB11 web site it say's that WB-HD is available on Cablevision and soon on RCN. As usual TWC is not mentioned.

http://wb11.trb.com/wpix-oncablevisi...ll=wpix-home-1


----------



## BigBlueBong

Randy,


Do a reboot! If that doesn't fix it....get another box...if that don't do it....call TWC and get someone out there ASAP. You may want to get a rep out first..especially if you have shows you haven't watched yet!


----------



## Maurice2

"Hastening the long-delayed switch to digital television, broadcasters on Tuesday agreed to stop transmitting analog signals in 2009, potentially rendering millions of rabbit-eared sets obsolete." (LA Times)


----------



## anthonymoody




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...as does Time Warner. They charge a fixed fee for all of the "premium" VOD channels -- i.e. you pay one fee and get the VOD channel for all of the premiums that you subscribe to.
> 
> 
> I cancelled mine once I got my HD-DVR -- I wasn't going to waste $3.95 when with the DVR I can effectively "roll my own" VOD.




Are you sure? I guess I need to check my bill more carefully. It was my understanding that the VOD channels were included with the corresponding premium channel so that if, for instance, you paid for HBO, you got HBO-OD as part of the deal.


Also, if the scenario you describe it correct (1 small fee for the VODs for ALL the premiums you subscribe to) that's still waaaay less than Cablevision. They charge $6.95/mo for EACH premium vod channel on top of the premium channel subscription price...


TM


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anthonymoody* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are you sure? I guess I need to check my bill more carefully. It was my understanding that the VOD channels were included with the corresponding premium channel so that if, for instance, you paid for HBO, you got HBO-OD as part of the deal.
> 
> 
> Also, if the scenario you describe it correct (1 small fee for the VODs for ALL the premiums you subscribe to) that's still waaaay less than Cablevision. They charge $6.95/mo for EACH premium vod channel on top of the premium channel subscription price...
> 
> 
> TM



The scenario I describe is absolutely the way it is here on TWC in NYC. $7.95 (wow -- it's gone up a couple of bucks since I had it!) for the VODs for all premiums that you subscribe to.


See this URL for proof (under "premiums on demand"):
http://www.timewarnercable.com/Media...ts/rate_nm.pdf 


Note that it is included in the price of some packages ("D-Best" , "EntertaiNET", and "DTV Premium Pak") and others which is why lots of people have no idea what it costs, but if you are subscribing a la carte like I am, you can see the cost broken down for each service on your bill.


----------



## anthonymoody

Hi Scott,


That's the issue then - I subscribe to one of the larger bundles and so don't see any such line item on my bill. I've always found the bundles to be cost effective for my viewing habits and preferences, particularly when factoring in other TW services.


TM


----------



## anthonymoody

MAN did A-Rod's HR off Schilling last night look extra glorious in HD!










TM


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anthonymoody* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> MAN did A-Rod's HR off Schilling last night look extra glorious in HD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TM



No one could've written a better script for that spectacular finish. A Rod's previous 24 homers were batting practice for this one. He's finally a Yankee.

And yes, the HD was great.


However, anyone else watching the game have an audio synch problem?


My audio was about 2 seconds behind the picture. This annoyance only was bothersome when I heard the crack of the bat or the ball hitting the glove. Otherwise it wasn't so bad; in fact, it was the first time that Michael Kaye was listenable. He's always a couple of seconds behind in his announcing. He finally sounded sharp and accurate. He was great on the radio where you didn't see the play but on TV his timing is pathetic:

Back to the wall, back, back, it's long, it's going, it's, it's. It's been over dude. The play is over and you're still talking like it's still happening.


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No one could've written a better script for that spectacular finish. A Rod's previous 24 homers were batting practice for this one. He's finally a Yankee.
> 
> And yes, the HD was great.
> 
> 
> However, anyone else watching the game have an audio synch problem?
> 
> 
> My audio was about 2 seconds behind the picture. This annoyance only was bothersome when I heard the crack of the bat or the ball hitting the glove. Otherwise it wasn't so bad; in fact, it was the first time that Michael Kaye was listenable. He's always a couple of seconds behind in his announcing. He finally sounded sharp and accurate. He was great on the radio where you didn't see the play but on TV his timing is pathetic:
> 
> Back to the wall, back, back, it's long, it's going, it's, it's. It's been over dude. The play is over and you're still talking like it's still happening.



I experienced the same thing. It was a little annoying but they seemed to have fixed it around the sixth or seventh inning.


----------



## rdlao

I noticed the audio synch problem as well... speaking of which, does anyone use an HDMI to HDMI connection between their TV and the SA8300? I have to use RCA audio cables as the 8300 can't output audio via HDMI... have y'all heard anything on when this may be corrected?! thanks! -R


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdlao* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I noticed the audio synch problem as well... speaking of which, does anyone use an HDMI to HDMI connection between their TV and the SA8300? I have to use RCA audio cables as the 8300 can't output audio via HDMI... have y'all heard anything on when this may be corrected?! thanks! -R



I use HDMI TO HDMI And i get audio in stereo.NoSurround Sound


----------



## twinmax04




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anthonymoody* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> MAN did A-Rod's HR off Schilling last night look extra glorious in HD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TM



What channel?

They are way in Boston. I thought they only showed Yankee HD for home games.


----------



## jeffrey r

Channel 708, YES HD shows all Yankees home games, plus some away Red Sox games.


Taken from another thread:


2005 YES Network Yankees HD Schedule


April 3 BOSTON 8:05

April 5 BOSTON 1:05

April 6 BOSTON 1:05

April 8 BALTIMORE 7:05

April 9 BALTIMORE 1:05

April 10 BALTIMORE 1:05

April 11 at Boston 3:05

April 13 at Boston 7:05

April 14 at Boston 7:05

April 18 TAMPA BAY 7:05

April 19 TAMPA BAY 7:05

April 23 TEXAS 1:05

April 24 TEXAS 1:05

April 26 ANAHEIM 7:05

April 27 ANAHEIM 7:05

April 28 ANAHEIM 7:05

April 30 TORONTO 1:05


May 1 TORONTO 1:05

May 7 OAKLAND 1:05

May 8 OAKLAND 1:05

May 9 SEATTLE 7:05

May 10 SEATTLE 7:05

May 11 SEATTLE 1:05

May 22 at New York (NL) 1:10

May 24 DETROIT 7:05

May 25 DETROIT 7:05

May 27 BOSTON 7:05


June 14 PITTSBURGH 7:05

June 15 PITTSBURGH 7:05

June 16 PITTSBURGH 7:05

June 19 CHICAGO (NL) 1:05

June 20 TAMPA BAY 7:05

June 21 TAMPA BAY 7:05

June 22 TAMPA BAY 1:05

June 23 TAMPA BAY 7:05

June 24 NEW YORK (NL) 7:05

June 25 NEW YORK (NL) 4:05


July 4 BALTIMORE 1:05

July 5 BALTIMORE 1:05

July 7 CLEVELAND 7:05

July 9 CLEVELAND 4:05

July 10 CLEVELAND 1:05

July 14 at Boston 7:05

July 26 MINNESOTA 7:05

July 27 MINNESOTA 7:05

July 28 MINNESOTA 1:05

July 31 ANAHEIM 1:05


Aug. 8 CHICAGO (AL) 7:05

Aug. 9 CHICAGO (AL) 7:05

Aug. 10 CHICAGO (AL) 1:05

Aug. 11 TEXAS 7:05

Aug. 13 TEXAS 1:05

Aug. 14 TEXAS 1:05

Aug. 22 TORONTO 7:05

Aug. 23 TORONTO 7:05

Aug. 24 TORONTO 7:05

Aug. 25 TORONTO 1:05

Aug. 27 KANSAS CITY 1:05

Aug. 28 KANSAS CITY 1:05


Sept. 6 TAMPA BAY 7:05

Sept. 7 TAMPA BAY 7:05

Sept. 8 TAMPA BAY 7:05

Sept. 11 BOSTON 1:05

Sept. 19 BALTIMORE 7:05

Sept. 20 BALTIMORE 7:05

Sept. 21 BALTIMORE 7:05

Sept. 22 BALTIMORE 7:05

Sept. 24 TORONTO 1:05

Sept. 25 TORONTO 1:05


Oct. 2 at Boston 2:05


All times at ET & subject to change.


----------



## twinmax04

Thanks a lot jeffrey

I see it was only yesterday's game the next three games are not in HD


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twinmax04* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot jeffrey
> 
> I see it was only yesterday's game the next three games are not in HD



Sunday nites game will be on ESPN, so that should be in HD.


----------



## twinmax04




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *QMAN71* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sunday nites game will be on ESPN, so that should be in HD.



I think they will blackout ESPN here in New York. But I hope I am wrong...


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twinmax04* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think they will blackout ESPN here in New York. But I hope I am wrong...



Sundays game will only be on ESPN (no YES) so there should be no blackout (otherwise, no yankees!)


----------



## twinmax04

Thanks







That's what i wanted to hear


----------



## Manatus

I'm about to add a second HD set to my collection, replacing a small SD CRT set. Does anyone know whether TWCNYC still requires a service call to verify ownership of a HD set as a condition for issuing a HD STB or DVR? I would much rather exchange my 8000SD for an 8300HD at 23rd Street than wait at home for hours only to have a tech bring me an 8000HD.


----------



## margoba

They required a service call when I did this same thing, for my second TV. But, that was about a year ago, so maybe they've eased up by now.


-barry


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Manatus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm about to add a second HD set to my collection, replacing a small SD CRT set. Does anyone know whether TWCNYC still requires a service call to verify ownership of a HD set as a condition for issuing a HD STB or DVR? I would much rather exchange my 8000SD for an 8300HD at 23rd Street than wait at home for hours only to have a tech bring me an 8000HD.



you can bring a copy of your HD televsion receipt or the user manual to 23rd street as proof of ownership. they didn't ask to see mine...but i had the receipt just in case. my guess is they are less likely to request it now as the box has been out for a while and inventories are more stable.


----------



## KenLW

Self installed my second Pio HD3510 STB thru DVI-D (Monster 400 ) to my Sharp 32D7U. The first box gave a greenish monochrome pic at first then over a few hours the colors kicked in. Next morning no video or audio , but message on box displayed a message to call operator. Support said my service hadn't been upgraded to digital. Support said the first 24 hours of digital hd with the full premium package, including all the HDxtra, was gratis. As soon as he did the upgrade my picture went back to that greenish monochrome with reds slowly appearing as before. I left the box on overnight but the colors never came back so I swapped boxes . (The boxes are stacked up behind the pricier pvr ones and appear to be trade in's. The Pio 3510's have been around for around 2 years I think. This box passed the audio thru but no video via the DVI-D. NYC TWC now tells me they don't support DVI with the non PVR stb's . I mentioned that a friend had returned three of the same boxes(3510's) for various other reasons but got video thru his DVI-D monster cable every time. (The TWC rep at the Manhattan 23rd St. even mentioned to my friend that a $99 DVI cable had to be purchased since they would only provide composite and component cables. There was never any mention of non functioning DVI outputs from Time Warner Cable and almost a year has passed since my friend upgraded to Digital HDTV cable.)

I'll return this set top box for one with a functioning DVI-D output knowing that if all else fails I still have the cable card slot . Time Warner charges $30 a truck roll. No self installs on cards. The savings from not being charged $8 per month is lost because of another set of pricey Monster cables.


----------



## adrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Manatus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm about to add a second HD set to my collection, replacing a small SD CRT set. Does anyone know whether TWCNYC still requires a service call to verify ownership of a HD set as a condition for issuing a HD STB or DVR? I would much rather exchange my 8000SD for an 8300HD at 23rd Street than wait at home for hours only to have a tech bring me an 8000HD.



Two weeks ago, they insisted on a service call for me.


----------



## anthonymoody

adrman,

I believe you, but when I went and swapped my 8000HD for an 8300HD (months after they'd been available) I specifically asked about exactly what Manatus is talking about. The CSR at 23rd St. specifically told me I could come in anytime and grab a second 8300HD for my account.


TM


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adrman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Two weeks ago, they insisted on a service call for me.



YES they do Why I do not know







I also tryed to get one and they said service call. The cost is 30 or 60$


----------



## adrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anthonymoody* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> adrman,
> 
> I believe you, but when I went and swapped my 8000HD for an 8300HD (months after they'd been available) I specifically asked about exactly what Manatus is talking about. The CSR at 23rd St. specifically told me I could come in anytime and grab a second 8300HD for my account.
> 
> 
> TM



I should have just tried walking into 23rd street to see what happened before I made an appointment. The silver lining at least was I got some new cable runs out of the deal. I was going to redo them myself, but I figured "hey, as long as the guy is here". Now if I could just get that SA3250 instead of the Pioneer.


----------



## jergans




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> YES they do Why I do not know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also tryed to get one and they said service call. The cost is 30 or 60$



No, they do not. As said above, walk in to 23rd st. with a receipt or a user's manual for an HD set. I've done it myself.


----------



## Rickknyc

I am on my second Pioneer 3510 from 23rd Street and I can not get the DVI output to work into the HDMI input on my Toshiba MT700 front projector (720p). The projector works with HDMI from a DVD player and I have tried 2 different cables, so I believe it is the box. Did I get 2 bad boxes or is there an inherent problem with this conbination that others have had?


I would try an SA8300 but I am not keen on loosing Dolby Digital - is it still the case that the SA8300 will default to 2 channel with HDMI if the display does not have a Dobly Digital converter?


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jergans* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No, they do not. As said above, walk in to 23rd st. with a receipt or a user's manual for an HD set. I've done it myself.



I've done it as well.


Note that "twcinsider" or someone reported that CSRs get a percentage of what they sell, so of course they try to force you to get a service appointment.


A pretty shady practice if you ask me.


----------



## KenLW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KenLW* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Self installed my second Pio HD3510 STB thru DVI-D (Monster 400 ) to my Sharp 32D7U. The first box gave a greenish monochrome pic at first then over a few hours the colors kicked in. Next morning no video or audio , but message on box displayed a message to call operator. Support said my service hadn't been upgraded to digital. Support said the first 24 hours of digital hd with the full premium package, including all the HDxtra, was gratis. As soon as he did the upgrade my picture went back to that greenish monochrome with reds slowly appearing as before. I left the box on overnight but the colors never came back so I swapped boxes . (The boxes are stacked up behind the pricier pvr ones and appear to be trade in's. The Pio 3510's have been around for around 2 years I think. This box passed the audio thru but no video via the DVI-D. NYC TWC now tells me they don't support DVI with the non PVR stb's . I mentioned that a friend had returned three of the same boxes(3510's) for various other reasons but got video thru his DVI-D monster cable every time. (The TWC rep at the Manhattan 23rd St. even mentioned to my friend that a $99 DVI cable had to be purchased since they would only provide composite and component cables. There was never any mention of non functioning DVI outputs from Time Warner Cable and almost a year has passed since my friend upgraded to Digital HDTV cable.)
> 
> I'll return this set top box for one with a functioning DVI-D output knowing that if all else fails I still have the cable card slot . Time Warner charges $30 a truck roll. No self installs on cards. The savings from not being charged $8 per month is lost because of another set of pricey Monster cables.



Went back to the 23rd St. TWC to find a Pioneer 3510 with a functioning DVI output. By luck of the draw I got the same rep from the previous two times and she took pity on my plight (I was still in a cheerful mood, really.) She dug up an SA 3250 ( a better fit since it is a lot smaller with the same amount of outputs). Video came through the DVI without any color lag.

After 24 hours I had to reboot my Sharp 32D7U when a ....".Please wait."....Blue Screen of Death locked everything up. But for that so far so good. Remembering that TWC doesn't support DVI unless I upgrade to the STB with PVR I'm keeping my finger's crossed. Last night a friend told me of his favorable experience with his cable card install on his 32 inch Hitachi LCD. It took the tech 20 minutes to get it up and running.


----------



## adrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KenLW* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> She dug up an SA 3250 ( a better fit since it is a lot smaller with the same amount of outputs).



You were able to get a a SA3250 from 23rd street? Those people are unbelievable, literally.


----------



## billatlakegeorge

When are these idiots going to get it right? I could watch the British Open in HD in the morning but had to watch analog in the afternoon on CBS. Last night ESPN was carrying the Yankee game in HD but had to watch it in analog on YES.


There ought to be a law!!!


----------



## TerryJ

I'd sure love to get Universal HD channel via cable... (They are replaying first season of Battlestar Galactica in HD.)


Is there any indication of new HD channels getting added to the lineup?


(So frustrating.)


-Terry


----------



## orbeyonde




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TerryJ* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'd sure love to get Universal HD channel via cable... (They are replaying first season of Battlestar Galactica in HD.)
> 
> 
> Is there any indication of new HD channels getting added to the lineup?
> 
> 
> (So frustrating.)
> 
> 
> -Terry




Why do you guys keep complaining about no new HD channels. Didnt TWCNYC just give us a brand new channel, LOGO.


It's fabulous.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orbeyonde* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Why do you guys keep complaining about no new HD channels. Didnt TWCNYC just give us a brand new channel, LOGO.
> 
> 
> It's fabulous.



As one of the probably many gay and lesbian AVS members who visit and post in this thread, I think (and hope) that it can thrive without the wiseguy rantings of this homophobic creep.


----------



## orbeyonde




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Manatus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As one of the probably many gay and lesbian AVS members who visit and post in this thread, I think (and hope) that it can thrive without the wiseguy rantings of this homophobic creep.




Actually, I was complaining about the contents of the channel, and not its focus. The channel content stinks. I happen to think that Queer as Folk is a really great well done show on Showtime. On the other hand, The L word, stinks, as does Will and Grace for the last few seasons (it was funny for the first 2 or 3 seasons). The only interesting character on Six Feet Under was the gay brother, the rest of the show just didnt do it for me. The few times that I have flipped to LOGO it has bored me to tears. I put it in the same catagory as the religious channels and the home shopping channels. All of which I would be very happy to get rid of if we could get more HD channels.


I was being humorous, not homophobic. There is a difference. I do expect an apology for your rudeness.


----------



## KenLW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adrman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You were able to get a a SA3250 from 23rd street? Those people are unbelievable, literally.



Monday's is probably one of the busier day's on 23rd with a lot of restocking and quite a few customers with equipment returns. With my luck after a 45 minute wait I got the same rep from the previous two times. She said I was lucky to get the SA3250 which hardly ever came in and that she didn't want to see me ever again.


----------



## Sickman

Last couple of weeks, my 8300 has been seizing up during ordinary viewing and after a couple of minutes rebooting itself. Also, it tends to do this most of the time when I try to access prerecorded shows.


Anyone else have or had this?


Is there any cure other than getting a new box?


Can I just walk into 23rd street and swap or do I need to call ahead?


Thanks.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sickman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Last couple of weeks, my 8300 has been seizing up during ordinary viewing and after a couple of minutes rebooting itself. Also, it tends to do this most of the time when I try to access prerecorded shows.
> 
> 
> Anyone else have or had this?
> 
> 
> Is there any cure other than getting a new box?
> 
> 
> Can I just walk into 23rd street and swap or do I need to call ahead?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Just walk in and get a new box. Bring the old one to swap.


----------



## EricScott

What's the deal w/ TNT HD? Maybe it's just the movies that happen to be on but the last few times I've flipped to the channel, the widescreen image looks stretched. If I force my TV into 4:3 mode the picture looks squished from left to right. So basically you cannot get it to look right.


Don't remember this happening in the past - certainly didn't during the NBA Playoffs.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EricScott* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What's the deal w/ TNT HD? Maybe it's just the movies that happen to be on but the last few times I've flipped to the channel, the widescreen image looks stretched. If I force my TV into 4:3 mode the picture looks squished from left to right. So basically you cannot get it to look right.
> 
> 
> Don't remember this happening in the past - certainly didn't during the NBA Playoffs.



Apparently, it is relatively common knowledge that TNT-HD shows its true HD content in HD and upreses and applies some really bad stretch method to its non-HD programming so that everything "appears" to be HD on their channel.


For more specifics, here's a very thorough thread on the topic on a different forum:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=559505 


(films listed in this topic are all in HD....others are shown in strech-o-vision)


----------



## EricScott

Scott,


Thanks. Yeah I knew that they show everything in widescreen - all the commercials are obviously stretched. But a few of the movies I was referring to are only a couple of years old and I was surprised they wouldn't have the widescreen versions. I guess that must be the answer though.


----------



## jumbolaya

I have the sa8300 in nyc with my panny 50phd7uy plasma. The native rez on the panny is 720p. My question is which setting should I have selected on my cable box. Do I need to have 720p and 1080i both selected since some of my hd channels broadcast in each or will I get just as good pq if I just select 1080i. The channels change much quicker when I just have 1080i selected.


One other question. Whenever I turn on the tv and it is on an hd 1080i channel like hbo most times I have to change the channel to a 720p hd channel like fox in order for it to switch to the correct aspect. If its a show that is supposed to have black bars on the sides(non hd program viewed on the hd channel) it stretches it to fill in, I have to switch to a different format channel and switch back to get the black bars on the sides and the correct aspect. I hope this makes sense.


Any help on both issues would be appreciated.


----------



## emauss

Just picked up an SA8300 and hooked it up easily to the S-Video/Digital Audio in on my Marantz SR7500. I then go to my Sammy HLP with S-Video. WIll I be better off using the HDMI ports on the SA8300/Sammy for video directly and bypassing the receiver?


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *emauss* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just picked up an SA8300 and hooked it up easily to the S-Video/Digital Audio in on my Marantz SR7500. I then go to my Sammy HLP with S-Video. WIll I be better off using the HDMI ports on the SA8300/Sammy for video directly and bypassing the receiver?



YES!! PQ will be significantly better. You can't even get HD over S-Video.


----------



## emauss

Opppsss... I meant component, not S-video.


How does that impact the info???


----------



## EricScott

Not as dramatic an improvement but still worth it IMO. When you say Sammy - assuming it's a DLP, LCD or plasma which should all benefit from HDMI.


----------



## emauss

Samsung HLP4674. We "talked" a few months ago in another conference before I made the purchase (and, like a bunch of others, was awaiting the advent of the HD2+ chip without the Starship Enterprise attrached!).


----------



## EricScott

Definitely use HDMI and don't look back.


----------



## emauss

Just ordered one on line for $20.00 (2m). I guess that is relatively cheap, but when you realize what the cable actually is, it is really a ripoff!

I can't believe that there are places that charge 2 and 3 times that amount!


Anyway, thanks for the input. I'll keep you posted as to my impression of the results.


(e)


----------



## scherer326

jumbolaya, set your STB to 720p, that is the native resolution for your tv. If you have your STB set to 1080i, it still has to downconvert it to 720.


----------



## emauss




> Quote:
> jumbolaya, set your STB to 720p, that is the native resolution for your tv. If you have your STB set to 1080i, it still has to downconvert it to 720



Doesn't the STB downconvert from 1080i to 720p? If so, is not the Samsung at least as capable of doing that?

(e)


----------



## margoba

As I understand it, the way you have it set up, for a 720p broadcast, the box would upconvert to 1080i, and then your TV would downconvert to 720p. This makes for one extra conversion than necessary. If you set your box to output at 720p, you will always have the minimum number of converstions possible.


-barry


----------



## emauss




> Quote:
> As I understand it, the way you have it set up, for a 720p broadcast,



Yes, but I believe that there is only one station broadcasting in 720p (as of a number of months ago). Most ly were broadcasting in 1080i. The more important question for me is: which piece of hardware is better at the conversion? Similarly, if you are going to downconvert to 480i for SD, which unit should handle that?


Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## scherer326

but your native resolution on your tv is 720, doesnt matter if the station is broadcasting at 1080, your tv is just going to have to downconvert it to 720 again. Should you probably just set your STB to 720


----------



## EricScott

I agree w/ emauss. Yes your display is going to show everything at 720p but the scaler and deinterlacer on the display is likely to be better than the one on the STB. The only 720p channels are 705, 707 and 725; all of the other HD channels are 1080i. So you are probably better off letting the STB pass the 1080i signal as is and let the display scale it down to 720p rather than having the STB do the scaling before it even gets to the display - either way there is one conversion it's just a question of which device does it. For 720p channels there are obviously no conversions at all.


For SD, note that the HD DVRs convert all 480i channels (other than a few truly analog channels) to 480p over HDMI before getting to your display - that conversion is unavoidable. Also, on the Sammy DLPs the HDMI input doesn't even accept 480i.


So I would recommend selecting 480p, 720p and 1080i as your supported output formats.


----------



## jergans




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *emauss* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, but I believe that there is only one station broadcasting in 720p (as of a number of months ago). Most ly were broadcasting in 1080i. The more important question for me is: which piece of hardware is better at the conversion? Similarly, if you are going to downconvert to 480i for SD, which unit should handle that?
> 
> 
> Any suggestions would be appreciated.



FOX, ABC and ESPN all broadcast in 720p.


All others that we get from TWCNYC are 1080i.


----------



## emauss

Thanks, all. That is kinda what I thought. I was led to believe that the scaler in my Sammy is quite good, and therefore thought it should be doing all the work in this area. Apparently you (who have responded) agree.


That's what I like about this site. This exchange alone is worth the cost of admission!


----------



## AndyHDTV

Andy,


Time Warner Cable of NYC currently offers ABC HD, NBC HD, CBS HD, Fox HD, Thirteen HD (PBS), Discovery HD and TNT HD free with our DTV service.


We also provide YES HD programming to customers with an HD cable box and HDTV. YES Network is airing 70 Yankees games this season in HD, but YES HD is not a fulltime channel. We carry the Yankee games in HD on channel 708, along with other HD programs that we occasionally obtain.


We hope to make the HD programming from MSG and FSN-NY available soon.


HBO HD and Showtime HD are included when you purchase HBO and Showtime.


Additionally, our HD Xtra package includes; ESPN HD, HD Net, HD Movies, InHD and InHD2.


On our HD Pay Per View channel you can find programs and sporting events that are available periodically.


Future HD additions will be announced as the details are finalized.


With regard to our digital simulcast, Time Warner Cable NYC digital customers receive all but about 2 dozen channels in digital form. We expect the remaining channels to be completed soon.


Thank you for your interest in Time Warner's HD program offerings.


Bob Watson


VP of Programming and New Business Development


Time Warner Cable of New York & New Jersey


120 East 23rd Street


New York, NY 10010


email: [email protected] 


phone: 212-598-7363


fax: 212-364-9810


----------



## mabrym

Hmmm. I wonder if the statement about FSN and MSG is just a general one, or is something being actually negotiated?


----------



## anthonymoody

I can't imagine that Bob W would casually toss those specific ones out (as opposed to any of the other HD channels TWCNYC doesn't carry) if there weren't something in the works at some level. He's usually a pretty cautious guy about these predictions these days and is probably erring on the side of under promise and over deliver. My $.02


That said, there are other HD channels I'd prefer over these but the more the merrier.


TM


----------



## John Mason

Re Bob Watson's e-mail response about programming, I dredged up twcinsider's recent post about switched broadcasting, and others elsewhere about dropping more analog channels, earlier today:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&post5948228 

--John


----------



## mabrym

But switched broadcasting won't even begin to be implemented until 2006. I don't think that qualifes as "soon" in the current topic. But it might.


----------



## xfletch

Well it looks like the Explorer 8300 DVR box is a dud, for me at least . I have had 2 of them get wierd "Your service is disconnected" messages. And once it happens there seems no way to get rid of it. My 1st box worked for 3 days and 2nd for a week. TW thought it was my line, so they replaced all of them from the pole to my set. Did not help the 8300. They even hooked up 3rd one, same problem. It seems it is not only me, the service guys say it seems to be happening a lot. A communication problem with boxes from the main office.

The good news is they gave me a regular Voyager HD box and the picture is even better than before. Must be the new cables. I might try another 8300 in a few months, maybe then they will fix the problems with it.

Does anyone know anything about this Voyager box(cant seem to find a model # on it)?

Does TW have a box with digital optical audio out instead of coax?

If I have to go with non DVR box, might as well the best.


----------



## xfletch

I found the model # for this box...3510HD. Is this box any good? Or should I get something else?


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xfletch* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I found the model # for this box...3510HD. Is this box any good? Or should I get something else?



If you get HDNet it would be interesting to see its maximum horizontal resolution , using the linked technique. Here are some readings measured from other SA/TWC converters. My former 3100HD measured the same as my current 8300HD, 1290 lines. A few here say the Pioneer 3510 has the best HD images; others complain about its SD output. (Someone at a Calif. TWC location reported measuring 1600 lines by using a CableCard instead of a cable converter.) I'd noticed a faint white image 'fogging' with both the SA2000HD and SA3100HD converters; the fogging lessened contrast and therefore the finest resolutions. Assume you've gone through lots of 8300HD cold boots (unpluggings), the standard glitch fix. -- John


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mabrym* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hmmm. I wonder if the statement about FSN and MSG is just a general one, or is something being actually negotiated?



i have to believe that TWC negotiated the terms for carrying MSG-HD and FSNY-HD when they got the non HD versions of those channels back on the air a couple months ago. with the NHL back in action i really hope MSG-HD is in the lineup by Oct. 5.


----------



## AndyHDTV

I've been nagging Bob Watson and TWC costumer service with email's for months now asking about MSG-HD & FSN-HD, and I finally got somewhat of a response because I originally emailed "Mr. Kevin Leddy Senior Vice President Strategy and Development". If I'm unable to see MSG-HD & FSN-HD in time for the hockey season and then for the basketball season, I will be highly upset.


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i have to believe that TWC negotiated the terms for carrying MSG-HD and FSNY-HD when they got the non HD versions of those channels back on the air a couple months ago. with the NHL back in action i really hope MSG-HD is in the lineup by Oct. 5.



If TWC puts MSG-HD on the air after October 1, it's nothing but a slap in the face to Mets fans, who were not only forced to endure an outage of Mets games, but have been asking for TWC to carry the games' HD broadcasts for several years. If the terms have been negotiated, there's no excuse for not using 708 for Mets games in HD when the Mets are at home, just as is done for the Yankees. (On those handful of occasions when the two teams are at home at the same time, they could deal with it on a case by case basis. It's really not that often.)

-JMP


----------



## mabrym

Shouldn't Mets home and away games be in HD? Obviously they could not all be carried on 708, but I'm sure I've heard the announcers, on away games, talk about the Mets in HD on MSG and FSN.


I would have thought they would have negotiated HD terms when the channels were put back on the air, but if so where are they? Bandwidth issues?


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mabrym* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Shouldn't Mets home and away games be in HD? Obviously they could not all be carried on 708, but I'm sure I've heard the announcers, on away games, talk about the Mets in HD on MSG and FSN.



I seem to recall hearing that they only broadcast home games in HD. I'll look more carefully next time I watch a game, but I think they give the blurb at the beginning of the game saying that "you can watch this game in HD only on cable" for home games, while for road games the mention of HD is in the listing of the upcoming game broadcasts when talking about the next homestand. At least that's how I remember it. We can check for sure next week when the Mets are on the road again.



> Quote:
> I would have thought they would have negotiated HD terms when the channels were put back on the air, but if so where are they? Bandwidth issues?



Several of us had been told that TWC would make HD part of the negotiations for a new agreement back when the channels were taken off the air last summer. The new agreement has come, and TWC hasn't changed their tune of "there's no agreement in place." In the past, when an agreement has been signed for a frequently requested channel, they have changed their response to requests from "no agreement" to "we're working on it" or "the agreement is in place, but there's no bandwidth."



What amazes me more than the FSN/MSG-HD situation is WPIX-HD. Time Warner apparently refuses to use corporate relationships for any kind of leverage. WPIX is an affiliate of the WB network, which is at least part owned by TW. Somehow, the WB affiliate agreement doesn't specify that WB affiliates are required to make their HD feeds available to TWC affiliates. It's bad enough that TW is an overgrown media machine. The least they could do is use it to the advantage of their customers.

-JMP


----------



## LL3HD

Wouldn't it make more sense for Time Warner to wait until next year to broker a deal for MSG? The Mets Network will be up and running and MSG will be devalued.


And, regarding the WB, I just don't understand-- Cablevision recently added it to their HD arsenal and we still have Kaity and Jim in SD?


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

I wouldn't mind getting HBO/Showtime in HD (even though neither are in their original aspect ratios) but I don't feel like paying for all those other channels that I'll never watch. They should just have one big HD package. My cable bill is over $100 a month without extra channels.


----------



## PaulInParkSlope

Has anything ever been shown on HDPPV since it's been added? What a joke. TWC stills lists it as an accomplishment on their Weather Channel Scrawl. People who don't know any better might actually think it's a bonus to have it.


Who can we complain to about it? Any ideas? If you call CS I'm sure they'll just give you the old "I don't know anything" line.


----------



## LL3HD

They've had a couple of dumb boxing matches. I agree, it's a joke, lose it or use it.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> They've had a couple of dumb boxing matches. I agree, it's a joke, lose it or use it.



How about them at least throwing us a bone and making a movie or 2 available in HD? Other cable systems are offering HD movies for PPV. They could probably charge $7 or $8 (just a tad less than going out to a movie in the theater, but still just cheap enough to get us HD enthusiasts to fork over the cash to get some "worthy" content on our HD sets...), and I'd bet a bunch of us would pay it for a decent, recent film that they've got in their SD PPV (pre-DVD, pre-premium channel release) queue right now.


----------



## drew138

I would pay for a HD PPV movie.


----------



## Maurice2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew138* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I would pay for a HD PPV movie.



So would I. Especially if it was guaranteed to fill the screen (16:9).


----------



## randymac88

I would pay for an HD Movie (if it was a good movie that I wanted to see).


I'd rather see the Mets in HD though.


----------



## Goatweed

ok, so I called and scheduled a tech appt for Friday, theyre gonna hook up my DVR - I requested the SA 8300HD, but if he doesnt come with it I'm just gonna take it & swap it myself. I would have dont the change myself, but I also needed an additional box (non DVR) added to my house, and apparently that requires a service call (which is asinine, considering they put the line on for me when we moved here, so all the guy has to do is connect the box) - so I figured Id have him bring the DVR too since I gotta pay for the visit.


Wish me luck!


----------



## lorus

dear All,


I made a mistake and did not specifically request the hd dvr box with my install. now i am stuck with a non-hd unit? does the twc charge for the upgrade to the hd-dvr? can i do it myself?


thank you.


----------



## broadwayblue

good luck GW. hopefully it goes well.


not sure if there are any hockey fans here, but i read today that comcast may be awarded the NHL contract. any chance that they would use the INHD/INHD2 channels to air the games?


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lorus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> dear All,
> 
> 
> I made a mistake and did not specifically request the hd dvr box with my install. now i am stuck with a non-hd unit? does the twc charge for the upgrade to the hd-dvr? can i do it myself?
> 
> 
> thank you.



Unfortunately, it seems to be hit or miss. A few on this board have taken their SD box into 23rd St (or whatever borough you're in) and exchanged it for an HD box. Others (myself included) have had TW demand a technician install the HD box.


If you try the in-store swap method, take a manual for your HD TV to help convince them that you really have one.


-barry


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A few on this board have taken their SD box into 23rd St (or whatever borough you're in) and exchanged it for an HD box.



Count me among this lucky group. I called their customer support number, told them I'd bought an HDTV and wanted to exchange my box, and they told me "No problem, just bring your box in to 23rd St. and swap it out." They made a note on my account that I was coming in for the swap on such-and-such a day, and voila! No problem....no TV manuals, no haggling or arguing.....hand them the old box, they hand me a new one, thanks and goodbye!


Scott


----------



## dontdothat88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Count me among this lucky group. I called their customer support number, told them I'd bought an HDTV and wanted to exchange my box, and they told me "No problem, just bring your box in to 23rd St. and swap it out." They made a note on my account that I was coming in for the swap on such-and-such a day, and voila! No problem....no TV manuals, no haggling or arguing.....hand them the old box, they hand me a new one, thanks and goodbye!
> 
> 
> Scott



same exact thing for me - called first, noted account, swapped.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jergans* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No, they do not. As said above, walk in to 23rd st. with a receipt or a user's manual for an HD set. I've done it myself.



Are you talking about swabing a box or getting a second box?If you want a second box it will be aservice call. If its swab just walk in


----------



## davedke

I have been using a 3150 box and saving money to get an HD for the bedroom. Well just picked up a 32D5U and it has a cable card slot. Should I stick w/ the current box or should I call for a cable card. Anyone using it from TW. I know there is no VOD but I have a 8300 in another room that I can use for that. So how is the PQ w/ the card? HD? Any problem w/ TV GUIDE? Do I have to make a service call for them to come or can I just go to 23rd street and pick one up. I really don't want to pay for some incompetent tech to come take my box away and just stick the card in. When they came to install the 8300 a few months ago they said it wasn't compatible w/ HDMI. When I plugged HDMI in, the tech was surprised it worked. So frustrated w/ TW.


----------



## EricScott

You definitely need a tech to come out to install a CC. It's a fairly lengthy and potentially complicated process from what I hear - much more so than it should be.


Supposedly people have reported PQ that is as good or better than using a STB. Not sure about the TVGOS though - lots of people have reported problems downloading the proper guide data.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EricScott* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You definitely need a tech to come out to install a CC. It's a fairly lengthy and potentially complicated process from what I hear - much more so than it should be.
> 
> 
> Supposedly people have reported PQ that is as good or better than using a STB.



I have a new HDTV set (a 1080p model) coming next week and have an appointment with TWCNYC to have it outfitted with both a CC and a 8300HD DVR. I'll scrap the CC if it turns out that it doesn't deliver better PQ.


----------



## davedke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Manatus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a new HDTV set (a 1080p model) coming next week and have an appointment with TWCNYC to have it outfitted with both a CC and a 8300HD DVR. I'll scrap the CC if it turns out that it doesn't deliver better PQ.



Can you please post an update when he installs it. Can anyone that has the CC w/ TW report on TVGOS. How is ti? Does it work? Does anyone know if they plan to offer cards w/ an interactive guide in the near future.


----------



## dontdothat88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Manatus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a new HDTV set (a 1080p model) coming next week and have an appointment with TWCNYC to have it outfitted with both a CC and a 8300HD DVR. I'll scrap the CC if it turns out that it doesn't deliver better PQ.



hey i actually made an appt to do the same, but had to cancel caues i couldnt get off of work. Did you have to talk to 5 people before they agreed to do it??> I had to argue with everybody, they kept teling me i cant have both, theres no reason for it, so i said what the hell is the diffence your making money off of both why do you care if i want to waste my money, finally they gave in. But they were going to charge me $35 for installation, plus they can only come during the day during the week, so i dont have any time to take off work now to get it installed. Let us know how diff. the quality is.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dontdothat88* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did you have to talk to 5 people before they agreed to do



No. The CSR told me "you don't need a cable card if you have a DVR." I replied that I understand that but want to have both. That ended the discussion. Whether the technician actually shows up with both is another matter. My original appointment, which I had to change, was for 6-9 PM today.


----------



## pdroth

I had originally scheduled to have a CC installed along with the DVR but changed my mind only because of the M-F appt window and the $35 charge.


Initially when I requested both, I too heard the same "You don't need a CC if you have a DVR". My response was that I wished to have both so I can record 2 live shows and watch a 3rd at the same time. End of discussion.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I wished to have both so I can record 2 live shows and watch a 3rd at the same time..













I never considered the characteristics of a cable card and why people want both a CC and the 8300 DVR. Thanks for elaborating. This sounds like a smart idea.


Aside from the 35 bucks for the installation fee, are there additional monthly charges for the cable card?


----------



## drew138




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Manatus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No. The CSR told me "you don't need a cable card if you have a DVR." I replied that I understand that but want to have both. That ended the discussion. Whether the technician actually shows up with both is another matter. My original appointment, which I had to change, was for 6-9 PM today.



Looking fwd to the update on the install and whether you got the CC and the HD DVR.


What 1080p set did you pick up? I love AVSForum. Where else can you be happy for and live vicariously through people you really don't know! Congrat's on the purchase and enjoy!


Drew


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> are there additional monthly charges for the cable card?



I think I was quoted 1.95/month for the CC. Maybe someone who actually has one can verify that figure.


----------



## AndyHDTV

thanks for your continued support of time warner cable. we are doing what we can to add HD and meet other customer needs that eat up bandwidth. still, we are close to having deals for UPN, ESPN 2, Universal, Starz, Cinemax and TMC, We already have a deal with In Demand so i don't know why it's not on in NYC, if that's true.


i think it realisitic to anticipate that these deals will be done in the next few months and be added to the system in early '06.


Dressler, Fred



We seem to be geting some real responses now!


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

Question: just picked up a Pioneer 3510HD and thought it would have firewire but doesn't. Only USB. What's the point of the USB?? Are there any models with firewire??


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> thanks for your continued support of time warner cable. we are doing what we can to add HD and meet other customer needs that eat up bandwidth. still, we are close to having deals for UPN, ESPN 2, Universal, Starz, Cinemax and TMC, We already have a deal with In Demand so i don't know why it's not on in NYC, if that's true.
> 
> 
> i think it realisitic to anticipate that these deals will be done in the next few months and be added to the system in early '06.
> 
> 
> Dressler, Fred
> 
> 
> 
> We seem to be geting some real responses now!



i'm not happy that MSG or FSNY weren't on that list.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i'm not happy that MSG or FSNY weren't on that list.



Bob Watson told me MSG or FSNY are in negotiations, he's in charge of the NYC and NJ division, Fred Dressler is an executive from corporate. He probably didn't mention MSG and FSNY because they only apply to NY metro area.


Email them, they just might respond. It's better than talking to CSR.
http://www.timewarnercable.com/corpo...anagement.html


----------



## dlep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> thanks for your continued support of time warner cable. we are doing what we can to add HD and meet other customer needs that eat up bandwidth. still, we are close to having deals for UPN, ESPN 2, Universal, Starz, Cinemax and TMC, We already have a deal with In Demand so i don't know why it's not on in NYC, if that's true.
> 
> 
> i think it realisitic to anticipate that these deals will be done in the next few months and be added to the system in early '06.
> 
> 
> Dressler, Fred
> 
> 
> 
> We seem to be geting some real responses now!



AndyHDTV, thanks for the information. Would it be possible to give us the address to email the powers at be? The link you provided is just a listing of the executives.

I always get the same canned response from my local CSRs.

Thanks again.


----------



## HDTVFanAtic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Question: just picked up a Pioneer 3510HD and thought it would have firewire but doesn't. Only USB. What's the point of the USB?? Are there any models with firewire??



USB is usually slow speed 1.0, not 2.0, for possible future expansion services with Keyboard/Mouse.


----------



## broadwayblue

OT question, if i buy my own cable modem will my monthly bill go down? I'm currently on the DBest package. I see circuit city has a Motorola SB5120 for $35. I currently have a several year old Toshiba PCX2200. Any chance a newer box would provide better speeds?


"Take advantage of DOCSIS 2.0 technology for up to three times greater upstream capabilities than DOCSIS 1.1." I'm not even sure what DOCSIS is...or what my Toshiba box has.

Motorola SB5120


----------



## Goatweed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> good luck GW. hopefully it goes well.



it went as well as could be expected, the 8300HD seems to work as advertised - I havent had time to record anything, but that seems easy enough (they didnt leave a book, but I found the online PDF version).


for the staten island members - have you been experiencing severe On Demand programming issues? for the past three days it's been absolutely hell trying to watch anything on HBO OD - I keep getting a blank screen, then a message to call the office for support - which I call, and I get told it's a "staten island wide problem" and that "theyre working on getting it fixed shortly". Theyve sent refresh signals but nothing has seemed to work thus far.


----------



## Goatweed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OT question, if i buy my own cable modem will my monthly bill go down? I'm currently on the DBest package. I see circuit city has a Motorola SB5120 for $35. I currently have a several year old Toshiba PCX2200. Any chance a newer box would provide better speeds?
> 
> 
> "Take advantage of DOCSIS 2.0 technology for up to three times greater upstream capabilities than DOCSIS 1.1." I'm not even sure what DOCSIS is...or what my Toshiba box has.
> 
> Motorola SB5120



I dont know if youll get faster speeds, I have a PCX1100 and using speed tests & tweak tools found on broadbandreports.com, I'm almost always near the speed cap (currently 5 megabit from TWC). As for saving $$, I see it as more of a problem should tech issues arise - example, I'm sure if youre signal cuts out they'll be quick to blame the modem since it's not theirs, regardless if the modem is fine or not - nor will they service it for the same reason, which will leave you to trubleshoot it. I prefer to use their equipment, this way if theres a problem the onus is on them to fix it from all angles.


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Goatweed* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> it went as well as could be expected, the 8300HD seems to work as advertised - I havent had time to record anything, but that seems easy enough (they didnt leave a book, but I found the online PDF version).



If the pdf you found is a Scientific Atlanta item, then it is probably for the SARA version of the product, and you (TWCNYC) have the Passport version. Most of what it says should be ignored.


-barry


----------



## AndyHDTV

Just Type the "first name", then a "." then their "last name" and finally "@twcable.com"


EX : [email protected]


----------



## dlep

Thanks.


----------



## orbeyonde




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Goatweed* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> for the staten island members - have you been experiencing severe On Demand programming issues? for the past three days it's been absolutely hell trying to watch anything on HBO OD - I keep getting a blank screen, then a message to call the office for support - which I call, and I get told it's a "staten island wide problem" and that "theyre working on getting it fixed shortly". Theyve sent refresh signals but nothing has seemed to work thus far.




I have been having the same problems with on demand here in staten island. I havent been able to watch anything for the last few days. Good to know, that it isnt just me.


----------



## dontdothat88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> thanks for your continued support of time warner cable. we are doing what we can to add HD and meet other customer needs that eat up bandwidth. still, we are close to having deals for UPN, ESPN 2, Universal, Starz, Cinemax and TMC, We already have a deal with In Demand so i don't know why it's not on in NYC, if that's true.
> 
> 
> i think it realisitic to anticipate that these deals will be done in the next few months and be added to the system in early '06.
> 
> 
> Dressler, Fred
> 
> 
> 
> We seem to be geting some real responses now!



maybe im just always the skeptic, but i would think an exective at time warner would use a little better punctuation. Not sure he would say "other customer needs that eat up bandwidth" either.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dontdothat88* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> maybe im just always the skeptic, but i would think an exective at time warner would use a little better punctuation. Not sure he would say "other customer needs that eat up bandwidth" either.



i was about to disagree with you and say that there's really nothing wrong with the sentence...but then i saw "realisitic" and scratched my head.


----------



## cap_167




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Bob Watson told me MSG or FSNY are in negotiations, he's in charge of the NYC and NJ division, Fred Dressler is an executive from corporate. He probably didn't mention MSG and FSNY because they only apply to NY metro area.
> 
> 
> Email them, they just might respond. It's better than talking to CSR.
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/corpo...anagement.html



It would be awful if we only get to see the Nets in HD before the Knicks this coming season.


----------



## Goatweed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orbeyonde* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have been having the same problems with on demand here in staten island. I havent been able to watch anything for the last few days. Good to know, that it isnt just me.



I was told last time that it "should" be corrected by today, but I havent tried to access anything yet (Im at work) - if it doesnt, I'll give it another day then the "fix this or please give me some kind of $$ credit" calls will begin.


I know there was some kind of an upgrade going on the other day, but for the outage to be going on THIS long is ridiculous.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Goatweed* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was told last time that it "should" be corrected by today, but I havent tried to access anything yet (Im at work) - if it doesnt, I'll give it another day then the "fix this or please give me some kind of $$ credit" calls will begin.
> 
> 
> I know there was some kind of an upgrade going on the other day, but for the outage to be going on THIS long is ridiculous.



I have requested (and recieved) credit for as little as a day's outage of the on-demand service. It's something you're paying for, and it's not available, so they are obliged to give you credit. Even if it's as little as 25 cents, you should be able to hit them in their bottom line for your inconvenience. Cable is a convenience that should be available when you want it. If not, you should be reimbursed.


Scott


----------



## pciav

*Before I start, if there are any TWC Techs that read this thread, custom installers, or local electrical or wiring guys that do quality RG6 line run work, please PM me. I am looking for an installer to do a couple of hours of work in College Point, Queens at my residence.*


My PQ and Modem speed has deteriorated terribly as of late. I called customer service and all they continue to want to do is check from the office and tell me there is no need to dispatch a tech. I have given up on calling and instead started to do some research and have come to the conclusion that my wiring setup is not only less than optimal, but of the worst design possible. My main line is dropped from the pole into a two-way splitter with one line direct to the modem and the second line sent over the roof to the back of the house to a second splitter. From the second splitter, one line is run back over the roof to the front bedroom, the second line goes through the wall to the living room to yet a third two-way splitter. One line to the box in the living room and one to a wall plate that feeds the basement box. Based upon what I have been reading it is more than likely my signal is severely weakened. I also have a ground loop hum on the living room line even though the grouding block in the front of the house appears to be properly grounded. I have been able to eliminate it by grounding the splitter in the living separately.


What I want and plan to do ASAP, unless advised otherwise, is eliminate all the splitters in the chain. I want to mount a demarcation box in the front of the house where the line drop is and start the connection run in the box to a surge surppressor, from the surge surppressor to a 4 port return path amp (this is an 8 port example from Electroline Electroline FT08100 ...Electroline does not make this in a four port and a PDI four port return path amp has been recommended instead). I then have four (4) lines to home run back to the demarc. For the install, only three lines need to be installed as the cable modem line does not need to be changed, just checked and hooked up. I want to remove the other lines to avoid any coupling and run three new lines, one to the bedroom, one to the living room, and one to the basement. The maximum run of any line is aprox. 75'.


If anyone has any better ideas, please let me know. The cost of the parts and a proper installation seems well worth it for peace of mind and the theoretical improvement as well as avoiding the TWC or even worse having them send one of their third party vendors.


Any info, ideas or installer contacts is appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## BobbyCor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> good luck GW. hopefully it goes well.
> 
> 
> not sure if there are any hockey fans here, but i read today that comcast may be awarded the NHL contract. any chance that they would use the INHD/INHD2 channels to air the games?



It's possible they will put hockey on there. Keep in mind that if they plan to broadcast NY area teams, they would be blocked out if the game was carried by MSG, or FSNY. Maybe 708 would carry NY area hockey in HD like they do with the Yankess. Just a guess...I don't think 708 is exclusive to the YES network.


In any case, I can't wait to see hockey in HD again, regardless of who's on. I've always said that hockey benifits the most from being broadcast in HD.


----------



## broadwayblue

well the NHL deal is done and ESPN is out! considering how little respect they gave the NHL i'm actually thinking this might be a good thing. hopefully we'll get NHL games in HD on either 708 or 721/722 on a regular basis. hopefully we'll get a few games a week in HD. Considering how much of an investment OLN is making i'm hopeful they'll do a good job marketing the sport.


----------



## AndyHDTV

The New agreement between the NHL and Comcast seems good, but is it really?


What will be the point of ESPN2-HD now? Most of the NHL games would have been on that channel. Football isn't on ESPN2-HD, Baseball will be gone soon & NBA games are on regular ESPN.


and their is an OLD-HD, will we have it? Most likely not. but they better make the PQ on OLN (chan 122) look better then it does now.


----------



## nbuubu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> well the NHL deal is done and ESPN is out! considering how little respect they gave the NHL i'm actually thinking this might be a good thing.




/off-TWCNYC-topic for a minute:


You can hardly blame ESPN for not marketing the NHL. They carried a healthy schedule of games, had a nightly NHL recap show (NHL 2 Night) and produced commercials for both the season and post-season.


Despite ESPN's marketing investment, the NHL was routinely demolished in the ratings by sports that ESPN didn't market at all ... like Professional Bowling and Dog Shows.


If you want to blame anyone, blame the NHL. They're the ones who overexpanded into weak markets, failed to curb the neutral-zone trap, and basically fiddled for a decade as the sport was drained of excitement and drama. Gary Bettman is enemy number one for me, and the real one to blame.


It's a shame we won't see the NHL in HD in the states, but that's the league's fault, not ESPN's. The contract demands the NHL opened negotiations with were way out of line with reality.


----------



## mabrym




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The New agreement between the NHL and Comcast seems good, but is it really?
> 
> 
> What will be the point of ESPN2-HD now? Most of the NHL games would have been on that channel. Football isn't on ESPN2-HD, Baseball will be gone soon & NBA games are on regular ESPN.
> 
> 
> and their is an OLD-HD, will we have it? Most likely not. but they better make the PQ on OLN (chan 122) look better then it does now.



There are a lot of college football games on ESPN2, does anyone know if most are in HD? And when we might get the channel?


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nbuubu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> /off-TWCNYC-topic for a minute:
> 
> 
> You can hardly blame ESPN for not marketing the NHL. They carried a healthy schedule of games, had a nightly NHL recap show (NHL 2 Night) and produced commercials for both the season and post-season.
> 
> 
> Despite ESPN's marketing investment, the NHL was routinely demolished in the ratings by sports that ESPN didn't market at all ... like Professional Bowling and Dog Shows.
> 
> 
> If you want to blame anyone, blame the NHL. They're the ones who overexpanded into weak markets, failed to curb the neutral-zone trap, and basically fiddled for a decade as the sport was drained of excitement and drama. Gary Bettman is enemy number one for me, and the real one to blame.
> 
> 
> It's a shame we won't see the NHL in HD in the states, but that's the league's fault, not ESPN's. The contract demands the NHL opened negotiations with were way out of line with reality.



I agree with much of what you say...but you can't really believe that ESPN ever really cared about the NHL. they had terrible commentators, regularly mocked the NHL on other shows like PTI and others, if they even mentioned the sport at all. NHL tonight was on for what, 2 months at the end of the season? and in a horrible time slot too. At least OLN will treat the sport with some respect because of all they are investing to carry it.


Regarding NHL in HD in the states we're probably going to have more this year than we ever had before. If TWC adds MSG-HD to their lineup (WHAT ARE YOU WAITING FOR TIME WARNER????) we'll get to see every Rangers home game, except for those monday games on OLN, in HD. Plus we should get some HD games on INHD/INHD2 because of the relationship with Comcast. Additionally, I think that HDNET may also be carrying some games. As it stands it looks to be a good year for NHL broadcasts in HD.


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

Posted my own thread about this but maybe some of you guys can help me.


That Pioneer receiver that I got last week has been shutting off on me. Just randomly. Sometimes I'll set the timer to record something and leave the cable box on (like always) and it just shuts off on me. It will turn back on if i have the box programmed to "link" with my VCR and remind me that the program is on...but otherwise, if i'm not changing the channel or whatknot, it will just turn off.


What's the deal? Is it broken or is there something I'm doing wrong?


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Posted my own thread about this but maybe some of you guys can help me.
> 
> 
> That Pioneer receiver that I got last week has been shutting off on me. Just randomly. Sometimes I'll set the timer to record something and leave the cable box on (like always) and it just shuts off on me. It will turn back on if i have the box programmed to "link" with my VCR and remind me that the program is on...but otherwise, if i'm not changing the channel or whatknot, it will just turn off.
> 
> 
> What's the deal? Is it broken or is there something I'm doing wrong?



Is your box connected via DVI? I used to have the Pioneer connected via DVI to my Samsung DLP and it would shut off almost every night by itself - usually after powering down the Samsung. Very annoying and ultimately I returned the box. But I think this behavior was only over DVI - it was a pretty common problem.


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EricScott* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is your box connected via DVI? I used to have the Pioneer connected via DVI to my Samsung DLP and it would shut off almost every night by itself - usually after powering down the Samsung. Very annoying and ultimately I returned the box. But I think this behavior was only over DVI - it was a pretty common problem.



Yup. Connected via DVI to the TV and also via S-video to my DVD Recorder.


BUT, the other day I was watching TV...and in the middle of watching TV, it shut off. TV was still on when this happened.


----------



## jayboy

Hey guys,


Just got the news, I have to remove my Directv dish and get TWC.

We live in Queens and have had D* for five years and regret having to go to cable.


I have a Panny 50lc13 and full home theater setup.

I was using a samsung 360.


I guess my only option is TWC with Hidef DVR.

Are there any options or deals for people that switch?

Is the 8300HD is only way to go?

I'm wondering is TWC Hidef that bad?

Are the prices truly standard fo the different packages?


Thanks


----------



## evil

Why do you have to dump D*?


----------



## AndyHDTV

I put my 8300HD in Diagnostic mode and discovered that there is a Channel 709 which is UPN-9. I did it around 8 o'clock, there was no HD feed on that channel.


I will keep trying every now and then. Maybe UPN-HD is coming sooner than we think.


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I put my 8300HD in Diagnostic mode and discovered that there is a Channel 709 which is UPN-9. I did it around 8 o'clock, there was no HD feed on that channel.
> 
> 
> I will keep trying every now and then. Maybe UPN-HD is coming sooner than we think.



I wouldn't get too excited - I've been getting UPN-9 via my QAM tuner on 1.9 since at least January. You're right though - no HD yet on that feed. (All other 1.x channels are HD)


----------



## Goatweed

so as of last night I'm STILL having Programming On Demand issues. I didn't bother to call them (I called them this past weekend for that & a RR related issue & got a $40 credit for RR) but it's really ridiculous that it's STILL not working. There's a tech coming tomorrow to check the signal levels for me (for the RR problem, but I managed to fix that myself) so hopefully that sheds some light. My wife has been wanting to order a few movies b ut we cant, much less watch anything on HBO OD that we pay for as part of the package.


Sorry, I just wanted to rant - you'd think if it was such a huge problem that they'd notify the customers, or at least dole out credits since so many people are affected (as they claim anyway).


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jayboy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is the 8300HD is only way to go?
> 
> I'm wondering is TWC Hidef that bad?
> 
> Are the prices truly standard fo the different packages?



NYC's TWC has been using a number of HD STBs, and a visit to the NYC TWC forum has discussions of the pros/cons. The 8300HD isn't bad as STBs go, but the older 8000HD, within NYC's system, had greatly reduced resolution and other problems.


TWC's overall HD lineup isn't that bad either compared to other systems. Everyone always wants more HD channels. A visit to twcnyc.com shows the channel lineup and pricing. NYC's TWC admitted a while back that they do use rate shaping (reducing higher frequencies/details) to extend bandwidth availability. How much of the 8300HD's output resolution of only ~1290 lines effective resolution (resolvable detail) might be caused by rate shaping (versus output circuits) isn't clear. But a Calif. TWC user says he measured 1600 lines using a CableCard into his LCD panel. And in NYC, using RCN and a different DVR converter, I've measured 1335 lines of resolution with HDNet test patterns. -- John


----------



## krazydl

I am not sure if this is a right forum for my problem, but here I go....


I switched my box from SA3250 to SA8300 last Friday.

Since then the program guide stopped woking. Either on the box and the remote, when I press GUIDE botton, NOTHING!!!

I called TWC on Friday and the representative told me there was a service problem in my area and will be fixed by late that night, but until now I don't have program guide.

Even when I press INFO button, it just says "No data available".

Did anybody have this problem before?

I called last night but the guy told me their system is down and couldn't get the record on the computer and told me to call him back later but it was kinda late for me to wait around and call him back.

I've been looking aroung to find any similar issues in different forums but couldn't find any answer.

Appreciate for any comment!


----------



## TheGizzard

I have been searching around for this... but have not found what I am looking for... In TWCNYC.. does the 8300HD:


1. Allow you to add external SATA Hard Drives?


2. Allow you to copy movies to your PC?



I thought the answer was no, but I read some locations people were adding hard drives. Then I began to think it had to do with Passport vs. SARA . So...


3. What's the difference between Passport and SARA?


4. TWCNYC uses Passport, correct?


and last question....


5. Does anyone know if TWCNYC has any plans to support SA Multi-Room DVR?


8300HD DVR is the best, but being limited to the living room is a major setback.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheGizzard* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have been searching around for this... but have not found what I am looking for... In TWCNYC.. does the 8300HD:
> 
> 
> 1. Allow you to add external SATA Hard Drives?



No



> Quote:
> 2. Allow you to copy movies to your PC?



No



> Quote:
> I thought the answer was no, but I read some locations people were adding hard drives. Then I began to think it had to do with Passport vs. SARA . So...
> 
> 
> 3. What's the difference between Passport and SARA?



Completely different software platforms. SARA is Scientific Atlanta's software while Passport is made by Pioneer. In terms of basic functionality and DVR features, Passport is widely believed to be superior. However, SARA does have some benefits: 1) option to fix the annoying HDMI DD 5.1 problem; 2) option to change sidebar color to black instead of gray; 3) ability to add SATA hard drive.



> Quote:
> 4. TWCNYC uses Passport, correct?



Correct



> Quote:
> and last question....
> 
> 
> 5. Does anyone know if TWCNYC has any plans to support SA Multi-Room DVR?



I wouldn't count on it anytime soon. Certainly haven't heard any rumors that they plan to.


Moral of the story: while Passport is missing some of the setup options that SARA has, if you plan to use the 8300HD as a DVR, then be happy you have Passport.


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krazydl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I switched my box from SA3250 to SA8300 last Friday.
> 
> Since then the program guide stopped woking.



After a cold boot (unplugging for ~15 seconds), the Passport series of lights on the graphic (as it's rebooting) should light up one after the other indicating data is loading. If not, and with no program data in the guide, there's undoubtedly a 8300HD or head-end malfunction. Might try the function button atop the remote, too, pressing cable. -- John


----------



## krazydl

John, thanks for the reply.

I've tried everything before, but no luck.

I called twc again today and they tried everything but still nothing.

They told me that techincian has to come and fix it in person.










So I found out from this forum how to got into the box's setup screen and looked through it.

And what a surprise!!!

In there, it shows "GIUDE: NO". It is not authorized.

I wanted to call back twc and tell them about this(actually wanted to yell at them) but I wasn't sure it was okay(legal) for me to get into the setup of SA8300.


However, I couldn't change that option in the setup.

So what I want to know is that if it is possible for me to change "GUIDE: NO" to "GUIDE: YES" instead of technician coming out and wasting my time and their time.


----------



## csundbom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krazydl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So what I want to know is that if it is possible for me to change "GUIDE: NO" to "GUIDE: YES" instead of technician coming out and wasting my time and their time.



I think this is all controlled through the head-end. Sending a technician out wont help, since it's not a box problem. I would try to call them again and ask if they can double-check if your box it authorized for the guide feature.


----------



## TheGizzard

Thanks Eric, this was very helpful.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EricScott* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Completely different software platforms. SARA is Scientific Atlanta's software while Passport is made by Pioneer. In terms of basic functionality and DVR features, Passport is widely believed to be superior. However, SARA does have some benefits: 1) option to fix the annoying HDMI DD 5.1 problem; 2) option to change sidebar color to black instead of gray; 3) ability to add SATA hard drive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't count on it anytime soon. Certainly haven't heard any rumors that they plan to.
> 
> 
> Moral of the story: while Passport is missing some of the setup options that SARA has, if you plan to use the 8300HD as a DVR, then be happy you have Passport.


----------



## krazydl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *csundbom* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think this is all controlled through the head-end. Sending a technician out wont help, since it's not a box problem. I would try to call them again and ask if they can double-check if your box it authorized for the guide feature.




Thanks, csundbom!

By the way, you are ISF Calibrator.

Now I know where to call when I need one.











I'm just wondering that if I tell them about authorizing this feature, would they know what I am talking about?

These days I'm having some troubles with tech support of some companies(cable, computer, electronic, cell phone, etc..)

Usually they don't really know what they are doing or what I am talking about.

It is really frustrating to talk to them.

I usually get more information from different forums like this one here.

I am not saying I know more than they do, but usually either they know as much as I do or they just don't want to admit they don't understand what I am saying.

When I ask for more knowledgable technician in the company, either they get offended or they say there is no other technician who can help me better than they are.










When I call them, who shoud I ask for to get a better help(if they don't know what they are doing)?

I am not trying to sound like a jerk, but either I paid or am paying for the service. So I think I am entitled to get a better answer from them if I cannot get the service that I am supposed to get than them saying somthing else.

As I said before people in this forum know much more than these tech support people. So usually when I have a problem, first I try to find an answer from various forums and try to fix it myself. An then if I cannot solve it myself, I call them and usually get no answer.










Anyway, really sorry for writing too long.

Didn't mean to bore you guys with my frustration.


At least I know I always get good info from people like you guys and forums like this.

Thanks again.


----------



## pdroth

Interesting "problem" if you can call it that -


Seems that the programming info and rating information sent out by the networks is not coming through to my TV. Why do I care?... well, I actually use the V-chip for when the kids are around. Now the same info is available by hitting the Guide button, but it isn't being received by the TV. So, the parental lock features won't work. IF I use the parental lock on the 8300, the box will block channels properly.


The problem I have is that I have the cable line split - one goes to the 8300, other goes to the built-in QAM tuner on TV. And kids are pretty smart - all they have to do is switch to the cable input and can watch whatever they want.


Analog channels seem to be ok - it's the HD digital channels that don't work (1.2, 1.4, etc.). I know it's not the TV because if I use my antenna everything works perfectly.


So the question is - is TWC allowed to strip the information and rating from the feed? I thought it was a FCC rule that they had to distribute the signal unaltered.


----------



## EricScott

Any help on this topic would be greatly appreciated.


Thanks

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&post6085560


----------



## teebeebee1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Manatus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As one of the probably many gay and lesbian AVS members who visit and post in this thread, I think (and hope) that it can thrive without the wiseguy rantings of this homophobic creep.










Ha, funny stuff


----------



## fredfa

*All Yankees, All the Time Works for YES*


By RICHARD SANDOMIR *The New York Times* August 25, 2005


YES Network is a study in Yankees immersion. Oh, there are Nets games, but YES is clearly the sod of the Yankees, a pinstriped gift box, a special-interest channel packed with 130 games and past classics, 34 adoring episodes of "Yankeeography," a magazine program and a series in which four fans travel to every Yankee game.


It offers no nightly sports news wrap-ups like "SportsCenter" but uses its studios for pregame and postgame Yankees and Nets shows and the "CenterStage" talk show.


The real news at YES is the Yankees - past and present, dead and active.


In its four years, YES has become the most-watched regional sports network in the country - outpacing its local rivals, MSG Network and Fox Sports New York - an achievement that would have been impossible if the Yankees did not have 26 World Series titles and an owner who prefers winning to breathing.


"The team has played real well for 10 years, so the question is, what's our risk profile?" said Tracy Dolgin, a former Fox Sports executive who became the YES president last September. "With an incredible brand like the Yankees, you could go some period of time not performing well without the business going to hell."


Despite an inconsistent season, the Yankees (69-56) have been the stars of local prime time. Twelve of their last 17 prime-time games through Tuesday had beaten all other local programming among YES's target audience, men 18 or older. For the season, Yankees games held that distinction 17 times in 56 games.


On Tuesday night, the Blue Jays-Yankees 7 p.m. game generated a 5.8 local rating - more than five times higher than that of the Mets' victory over Arizona, which started at 9:30. The Yankees' postgame show tripled the Mets' rating.


Through 98 YES telecasts, Yankees games had an average 4.4 rating, down 4 percent from last year, but 158 percent better than that of Mets games, which suffered in April and May from Time Warner's blackout of MSG and FSNY.


While the primary goal of Leo J. Hindery, Dolgin's predecessor, was to make sure YES was fully distributed around the region, Dolgin's role has been to raise YES's value and revenues. If fans crave comfort by tuning in to Yankees games, he reasons, advertisers should feel as cozy about tying their products to the team.


"I view YES as a business," he said. "Maybe when you own a team there is a public trust element, but this is a business."


Lee Berke, a consultant to several regional sports networks, said, "Tracy was brought in to improve profit margins, and he's been pushing it to the max in terms of advertising inventory and innovative marketing."


Dolgin said that his approach was to appeal to the core fan by acting like a fan, with a clear view that the network wanted the Yankees and the Nets to succeed - not unlike many other team- and league-owned cable channels.


Some of Dolgin's most noticeable changes have been on the advertising side. During Yankees telecasts this season, advertisers have bought 90-second "content breaks" to sell films ("The Bad News Bears" and "Mr. and Mrs. Smith") and television programs (Fox's "24," National Geographic's "Extraterrestrial" and FX's "Over There") on the belief that viewers will not surf away the way they would from traditional 30-second commercials.


Each break is preceded by two "teases" in earlier innings by Michael Kay, the Yankees' play-by-play announcer. Dolgin anticipates breaks lasting up to 2 minutes 40 seconds during halftime of Nets games and for nonentertainment companies, like banks, to buy time for 90-second breaks next baseball season.


A more intriguing, if immodest, innovation occurs in "The Ultimate Road Trip," in which four fans attend all home and away Yankees games. In these, the sponsors are kings, enablers of this season-long fantasy. The four extol the comfort of their Dodge Durango, compete to win a Fujifilm digital camera, fly on Continental Airlines, sip Dunkin' Donuts Coolattas and make sandwiches at a Blimpie in Manhattan to raise money for the Jorge Posada Foundation. And don't forget those glimpses at the Fujifilm blimp or the lingering close-ups of the Durango grille.


The aggressive integration of the sponsors' products into the series was planned by Dolgin as a kitschy extension of traditional product placement, a way to make the products the program's heroes, without which it would not exist.


"It helps them achieve their goals, and I'm not trying to fool viewers," he said.


Jarrod Moses, the president of Alliance, the entertainment marketing firm that is part of the Grey Global Group, said that over-the-top product integration might hurt the believability of the series.


"The rule of thumb," he added, "is what wouldn't happen in your own day wouldn't happen on the air."


Two of the sponsors said they were pleased with the results so far.


Adam Yates, a spokesman for Fujifilm, said the company did not want its cameras to be used shamelessly, but suggested that "it's not too far a reach for people on a road trip to record their adventures with a Fujifilm digital camera."


Ron Feigenbaum, the marketing director of Blimpie, said his fast-food chain coveted having its message inserted into the series and proposed turning over one of its stores to the four "Road Trip" participants for the day (during which Posada, the Yankees catcher, and his wife, Laura, made appearances).


Next season, Dolgin is planning a series tentatively called "Boys' Toys," which will integrate the types of products that appeal to demographically appealing guys.


As for the Nets, Dolgin said they were less exploitable than the Yankees. Their history is less glorious, their players less worthy of a "Netography."


"What we can do is improve the telecasts, and the easiest way is with the announcers," he said.


YES has hired Marv Albert - the former longtime Knicks announcer - as its play-by-play voice and is expected to add Kenny Smith, Mark Jackson or Mike Gminski as his partner.


"Being a better team this year, with more marketable players, and with Marv, we have a chance to outrate the Knicks," Dolgin said.


Last season, the Knicks averaged a 1.0 rating, the Nets a slim 0.6.


"If we beat the Knicks," Dolgin said, "we can go to sponsors no longer being the second banana.


----------



## csundbom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EricScott* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any help on this topic would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&post6085560



I use DVI and Component from the 8300HD at the same time. Never a problem so far. I would make sure 480i is disabled in the 8300HD as a valid format, since it's not supported over DVI. Maybe you should try to swap out the box?


----------



## csundbom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krazydl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It is really frustrating to talk to them.



You're not kidding! If you are not in a rush to get it fixed, and you don't want to call them, you can try the email route. I had some success getting answers that way. They can't drop the ball as easily as over the phone. Or just keep trying to call them, you may get lucky and find a rep that knows what he's doing.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fredfa* /forum/post/0
> 
> *All Yankees, All the Time Works for YES*
> 
> 
> "Being a better team this year, with more marketable players, and with Marv, we have a chance to outrate the Knicks," Dolgin said.
> 
> 
> Last season, the Knicks averaged a 1.0 rating, the Nets a slim 0.6.
> 
> 
> "If we beat the Knicks," Dolgin said, "we can go to sponsors no longer being the second banana.



Hopefully, with this positive news regarding the YES network, Cablevision and TW will recognize the advantages of working out a broadcast deal.


With no MSG HD-- YES HD with the Nets will win hands down in my houseand I'm a Knicks fan.


----------



## AndyHDTV

I agree, I'm a knicks fan and I will be watching the Nets on YES-HD.


----------



## scherer326

two questions:


1) how can you tell what passport version you are using on the stb. I currently have the 8300HD DVR.


2) I live in NYC, does anyone know who lives in NYC or has heard anything if we got the firmware upgrade yet or if we are getting it soon. I mean to get DD while using HDMI because before we couldnt. Only could get DD thru component. Please respond.


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> 1) how can you tell what passport version you are using on the stb. I currently have the 8300HD DVR.



On the STB (not the remote) simultaneously press and hold Exit and Select. After a few seconds, the box will beep and go into diag mode. Release the buttons and then press Exit. The box will change channels to the diagnostic channel.


----------



## anthonymoody

SO did we get any new channels yet?










TM


----------



## Goatweed

I havent seen any new channels, but I was able to watch Aliens vs. Predator on Cinemax On Demand last night - HBO was still problematic tho.


----------



## orbeyonde




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Goatweed* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I havent seen any new channels, but I was able to watch Aliens vs. Predator on Cinemax On Demand last night - HBO was still problematic tho.




HBO on Demand is fine now, just watched the last entourage episode. I live in Bulls Head on Staten Island. I think your problem might an individual one and not a system one.


----------



## dontdothat88

watching the mets today on 705, it looked horrible was that in HD? Its coming in 720p but it sure dont look like HD, looks more like stretched SD. Does fox5 ever show the mets in real HD?


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dontdothat88* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> watching the mets today on 705, it looked horrible was that in HD? Its coming in 720p but it sure dont look like HD, looks more like stretched SD. Does fox5 ever show the mets in real HD?



It was in HD on both of my boxes and TVs. But I agree that the PQ wasn't great. Esp. shots of the field.


----------



## scherer326

I personally think HD on Fox is the worst. Watching another sporting event on another HD channel big difference.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scherer326* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I personally think HD on Fox is the worst. Watching another sporting event on another HD channel big difference.



As long as that other channel isn't NBC - oh wait, NBC almost never broadcasts sports in HD










I agree that ABC (and ESPN) and CBS are the best though.


----------



## broadwayblue

i just finished watching the mets game from earlier today. boy that was some poor picture quality...even my girlfriend sat down on the couch and almost immediately asked "is this HD???" then she saw that it was fox and knew why the picture was so crappy. it's really a shame how bad their broadcasts are when compared to CBS. although today was bad imo, even by fox's standards.


----------



## HDTVFanAtic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EricScott* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As long as that other channel isn't NBC - oh wait, NBC almost never broadcasts sports in HD



You could have shortened that to "NBC almost never broadcasts sports"


----------



## beatles6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i just finished watching the mets game from earlier today. boy that was some poor picture quality...even my girlfriend sat down on the couch and almost immediately asked "is this HD???" then she saw that it was fox and knew why the picture was so crappy. it's really a shame how bad their broadcasts are when compared to CBS. although today was bad imo, even by fox's standards.



FOX baseball game of the week is not HD. It is FOX widscreen basically an upconvert of the SD picture stretched to fit the 16x9 format. They will do the playoffs and World Series in HD.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beatles6* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> FOX baseball game of the week is not HD. It is FOX widscreen basically an upconvert of the SD picture stretched to fit the 16x9 format. They will do the playoffs and World Series in HD.



thanks for the info. i knew something wasn't right as the picture didn't even come anywhere near the quality of the previous night's Steelers/Redskins game.


----------



## LL3HD

Just a reminder


Letterman in HD tonightfinally.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just a reminder
> 
> 
> Letterman in HD tonightfinally.



Excellent. As much as I like DL, I never watch it b/c CBS inserts those silly gray sidebars which are extremely distracting in a dark bedroom.


----------



## krazydl

Just want to let you guys know about problem I had above...

The cable guy came and it's got repaired.

I don't know what he did since I wasn't at home.

Anyway, my girlfriend told me that the guide is working so now I'm good.

Thanks for help guys!


----------



## dontdothat88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beatles6* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> FOX baseball game of the week is not HD. It is FOX widscreen basically an upconvert of the SD picture stretched to fit the 16x9 format. They will do the playoffs and World Series in HD.




thanks! why not!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SRFast

Turned on the HD set today and started to receive Universal HD on Channel 708. Here's their url: http://www.universalhd.com/ . Does anyone know if this is permanent or just a preview? BTW, there was actually nudity on a 13:00 broadcast.


TIA...JL


----------



## andrewjnyc

Yesterday, Gizmodo mentioned that the MTV VMAs were supposed to include a commercial for "Time Warner's new set-top DDR", but I'm kind of wondering if they made a typo and meant to refer to a fancy new (HD?) DVR and not a new version of Dance Dance Revolution. I didn't see the VMAs...if anyone here did, what did the spot actually advertise?


----------



## beatles6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRFast* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Turned on the HD set today and started to receive Universal HD on Channel 708. Here's their url: http://www.universalhd.com/ . Does anyone know if this is permanent or just a preview? BTW, there was actually nudity on a 13:00 broadcast.
> 
> 
> TIA...JL




Channel 708 is probably being utilized for Universal HD's U.S. Open Tennis coverage.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRFast* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Turned on the HD set today and started to receive Universal HD on Channel 708. Here's their url: http://www.universalhd.com/ . Does anyone know if this is permanent or just a preview? BTW, there was actually nudity on a 13:00 broadcast.
> 
> 
> TIA...JL




WOW! That's interesting, a new channel?


I would like to know the answer to your question too, can't wait to check it out tonight, but I think beatles6 nailed it.


All I saw this morning on (it seemed like) every channel-- were soaking wet idiots, with microphones, trying not to blow away, or get hit with flying roof tops and assorted debris, --informing me that it was raining and windy where they were.


----------



## John Mason

Thanks for the Universal HD alert on 708, SRFast. With the OFF AIR on the guide, know I would never have tuned in. If it's not just a glitch, can't believe TWC would introduce UHD like this, even though that's how they've rolled out new HD channels previously. -- John


----------



## nbuubu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beatles6* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Channel 708 is probably being utilized for Universal HD's U.S. Open Tennis coverage.





Bloody hell. I was hoping for some Battlestar Galactica in HD.


Why does TWCNY's HD lineup suck so much?


sigh.


----------



## andrewjnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nbuubu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Bloody hell. I was hoping for some Battlestar Galactica in HD.
> 
> 
> Why does TWCNY's HD lineup suck so much?
> 
> 
> sigh.



I just checked the schedule at the Universal HD website, and they don't have any Galactica broadcasts scheduled at the moment, which is a drag since I was also very excited about seeing it in HD. In mid-Sept they are adding "Karen Sisco", though, and will presumably be showing a bunch of the never-aired-on-ABC episodes, so that's something to look forward to if the channel sticks around (which I hope it does).


----------



## SRFast

Sorry to report Universal HD on 708 went off the air at 14:36. It went off right after the moive "Decoys" ended. I hope TWC adds UHD to their line up because it looked pretty good.


Regards...JL


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRFast* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sorry to report ... off the air ... it looked pretty good.
> 
> 
> Regards...JL



Bummer


It must have been the nudity.


----------



## vindicator

Now channel 708 says that it is a subscription service. I called TWC and the rep did not know a thing. I think we pay enough are they going to charge us for any addition now?


----------



## krazydl

But is 708 reserved for YES network???

I love watching Yankees game on 708(and hate when they show yankees game on 9, it looks horrible).


If they put a new HD channel on 708, does that mean we are gonna lose the YES channel???


----------



## AndyHDTV

the subscription notice came off, just a grey screen on 708.


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beatles6* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Channel 708 is probably being utilized for Universal HD's U.S. Open Tennis coverage.



Looks like you were correct, tennis is on right now.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *QMAN71* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Looks like you were correct, tennis is on right now.



You're joking around right? I see a gray screen. Why can't I see maria in HD


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EricScott* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You're joking around right? I see a gray screen. Why can't I see maria in HD



I'm in Staten Island, let's see if this works


----------



## SRFast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *QMAN71* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Looks like you were correct, tennis is on right now.



It is 20:35 in Queens, NY and Channel 708 off the air. The only tennis broadcast is on USA-40.


Regards...JL


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRFast* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It is 20:35 in Queens, NY and Channel 708 off the air. The only tennis broadcast is on USA-40.
> 
> 
> Regards...JL



Anybody else in SI seeing UHD on 708?


----------



## EricScott

this may be the first time i've ever said this - "i wish i lived in Staten Island"


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EricScott* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> this may be the first time i've ever said this - "i wish i lived in Staten Island"



That may be the first time _anyone_ has said that!









Seriously though, the pq is pretty good, hopefully the rest of you will get it turned on soon.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EricScott* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> CBS inserts those silly gray sidebars which are extremely distracting in a dark bedroom.



Tonight, at least, WCBS is inserting black sidebars (during _CSI-Miami_).


----------



## rycelover

Discovery HD on 706 was pretty unwatchable tonight - Lance Armstrong special was having audio dropouts about once every 10 seconds. Anyone else experience this as well. Could be me b/c i just switched from component to HDMI to a vizio P50HDM. Is it just me?


Actually, all the HD channels have audio and video dropouts. Very annoying. I'm in Bayside, Queens. Anyone else have a similar problem? Could it be related to my HDMI vs. component?


----------



## rycelover




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Manatus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Tonight, at least, WCBS is inserting black sidebars (during _CSI-Miami_).



I'm watching CSI right now and I don't have the black bars you speak of ...


----------



## John Mason

Just noticed by scanning ahead on the cable guide that daytime (11 am plus) USA HD tennis is scheduled on channel 708. And it reads like at least one borough got HD tennis last night. Seem to recall this initial limited-borough mixup for a 708 special happened previously.


Irksome that I watched Monday night in fuzzy SD when TWC was delivering HD to a few subscribers. Suppose it's too complex to computer sort HD subscribers and send e-mails to those with cable modems, or use the MESSAGE feature on the cable converters. I'll give USA network a try at 11 this morning. -- John


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just noticed by scanning ahead on the cable guide that daytime (11 am plus) USA HD tennis is scheduled on channel 708. And it reads like at least one borough got HD tennis last night. Seem to recall this initial limited-borough mixup for a 708 special happened previously.
> 
> 
> Irksome that I watched Monday night in fuzzy SD when TWC was delivering HD to a few subscribers. Suppose it's too complex to computer sort HD subscribers and send e-mails to those with cable modems, or use the MESSAGE feature on the cable converters. I'll give USA network a try at 11 this morning. -- John



If I recall correctly a similar thing happened when YES-HD first went on 708 at the beginning of the season. Maybe they were using staten island as a test bed, thinking no one would notice


----------



## Goatweed

I can also confirm it was on in SI - I went there looking for a Yankee game, but I forgot that :


1) only the home games are in HD and

2) they're on the west coast, meaning the game is on really late.


The PQ of the tennis coverage was very nice - I have no issues with any of the HD PQ overall, including Fox (24 looked wonderful to me).


Also, I was able to use Cinemax On Demand last night to watch Dodgeball, but I didn't dare test any other movies afterwards - it's really been hit or miss for me, despite the technician visit who checked the incoming signal strength (all is well according to him). My mom who lives 20 minutes away has had no OD issues at all, so it's very odd. I'm thinking it could be the crappy Pace boxes that TWC gave me, does anyone think I should swap them out for SA boxes?


----------



## John Mason

Someone posted in the programming forum (US Open sticky thread) that Universal HD, being line tested with their regular dramas during the day on 708 Monday, starts HD coverage at 5 pm today. Don't know what, if anything, will appear at the 11 am programming shown in the 708 guide, but 35 minutes should reveal it. -- John


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *QMAN71* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That may be the first time _anyone_ has said that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, the pq is pretty good, hopefully the rest of you will get it turned on soon.



Sorry I couldn't resist. Glad to see they are working on HD for the daytime Open sessions as I have the week off


----------



## John Mason

Here's the Universal HD US Open Schedule , although haven't deciphered what simulcast means on it [EDIT: must be USA/UHD SD/HD], and why even though the channel 708 guide lists tennis as starting at 11 am (pressing the GUIDE button) nothing is on at 11:06. On screen (without pressing GUIDE) is the listed number to call for HD specials, which actually means you should already be able to see the specials if you're an HD customer.


From the UHD site:


> Quote:
> Aug 29 - Sept 11
> 
> For the 2nd consecutive year, Universal HD is proud to present the US Open live in stunning HD. With 65+ hours of tennis Universal HD offers coverage of the US Open no one can match!



-- John


----------



## AndyHDTV

"Time Warner Cable's NYC area systems aired Universal HD's coverge of last

night's matches on channel 708. We plan to air the upcoming matches from

Universal HD, with the possible exception of those matches that conflict with

YES HD coverage of the Yankees.

These conflicting matches may be placed on another channel, may not be made

available or may be carried from Universal HD's repeat telecast schedule.

Non conflicting matches will be carried on ch 708.

Matches on CBS HD will be on channel 702, as usual.

Since matches are live and can be impacted by weather delays or cancellation, US

Open Tennis coverage is subject to availibility and resource constraints."


Bob Watson


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "Time Warner Cable's NYC area systems aired Universal HD's coverge of last
> 
> night's matches on channel 708. We plan to air the upcoming matches from
> 
> Universal HD, with the possible exception of those matches that conflict with
> 
> YES HD coverage of the Yankees."
> 
> 
> Bob Watson



Yet as of 2pm today, in Manhattan, I'm getting a message on 708 that I need to call to subscribe to the service. When I call, I'm told that Time Warner has no HD feed of the US Open.


Imagine what it would be like if we had a cable provider that could actually ever get their act together and do something right...

-JMP


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmp_nyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yet as of 2pm today, in Manhattan, I'm getting a message on 708 that I need to call to subscribe to the service. When I call, I'm told that Time Warner has no HD feed of the US Open.
> 
> 
> Imagine what it would be like if we had a cable provider that could actually ever get their act together and do something right...
> 
> -JMP




I bet that we'll see that message right up until the second the tennis coverage comes on.







AndI would be very surprised if the guide will be correct, when the tennis is actually airing.


_Originally Posted by AndyHDTV

"Time Warner Cable's NYC area systems aired Universal HD's coverge of last

night's matches on channel 708. We plan to air the upcoming matches from

Universal HD, with the possible exception of those matches that conflict with

YES HD coverage of the Yankees."


Bob Watson_


I'm shocked that AndyHDTV got any response from BW. Once again, if it were not for this thread and our sharing of information- we'd be as clueless as TW.


By the way, didn't BW respond to someone here, several months ago, informing them of some new HD channels coming soon.







Soon has come and gone.


----------



## broadwayblue

I sent Bob an email over a week ago and never got a response. I was inquiring about the possibility of TWC adding MSG-HD and FSNY-HD in time for the NHL and NBA seasons this October.


----------



## jmp_nyc

The guide is correct, or at least consistent with the statement earlier attributed to Bob Watson, in that it says that tennis is on from 11am-5pm. The problem is that the channel seems to be showing the subscription message. I'm curious if the signal is actually being carried and no one can watch it, or if there's just no signal to watch, not that it matters much.


As for Watson's comment that channels would be "coming soon," I say that companies like Time Warner should be forced in their terms of service to provide their definition of things like "soon," "just a moment," "as soon as possible," and "one second." In the industry I work in, they mean 24 hours, 90 seconds, 3-10 minutes, and 1 second respectively, yet I think Time Warner works with different definitions. Earlier today, I was told to hold on for "one second." That second took 15 minutes.

-JMP


----------



## AndyHDTV

Past 7 here in manhattan and grey screen is still displayed with the info saying "Tennis".


----------



## beatles6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I sent Bob an email over a week ago and never got a response. I was inquiring about the possibility of TWC adding MSG-HD and FSNY-HD in time for the NHL and NBA seasons this October.



I wonder if we will ever see MSG-HD and FSNY HD on TWC. What a disgrace that the fans in Manhattan where the Knicks and Rangers play can't see their home games in HD. And it seems like those IO Cablevision ads run every 5 minutes to remind us. It's not like we have a choice and can switch providers.


----------



## marcos_p

I called TWC at 6:00, regarding the upcoming tennis on 708.

I actually got a CSR who was aware of the HD channels. She asked if I was receiving 701 or 710. I am.

I explained that others were getting the channel. She said it would start working at 7pm and if it does not, I should call back.

It's now 7:35 and it's not working. I also get a grey screen. So I am on hold now. I can only imagine what BS they will tell me.


----------



## marcos_p

I spoke to a CSR, just now.

CSR said they just received info stating that the are just passing alone the feed they are getting. Since they are not getting the HD feed, they are not broadcasting it. CSR also stated that the guide is wrong.

I told CSR that Universal HD web site clearly states that they are airing this in HD. The guide also has it on 708 and TWC has aired the US Open in HD the last 3-4 years.

They've done it before, several times. Why is this so hard?


----------



## broadwayblue

my channel guide does show Tennis on 708 beginning at 7pm. however, my screen is gray too.


----------



## AndyHDTV

Call back the CSR's and when they give you a BS answer get their information and report them.


Heck, email Mr. Watson with the information so he knows what kind of fools are working and that their is truly a problem with the feed.


----------



## EricScott

I wouldn't feel as bad about not being able to see the HD version of the Open if USA's signal wasn't so crappy. I see serious noise just outside the doubles lines on center court. Oh well.


----------



## jmp_nyc

After getting the grey screen last night, I'm back to getting the subscription notice today on 708. I called TW again, and a half hour later the rep told me that they were only carrying the evening tennis in HD. I first asked why the guide indicated otherwise, and he tried to explain something about TitanTV.com telling me what would be on. (I told him I knew what was supposed to be on, but that it wasn't what was on.) Then I pointed out that even if I bought into his idea that the HD broadcast was only at night, it still didn't explain why I wasn't getting it last night.


The rep told me he'd look into it and call me back. He wouldn't promise a timeframe for a callback.

-JMP


----------



## jergans




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmp_nyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> After getting the grey screen last night, I'm back to getting the subscription notice today on 708. I called TW again, and a half hour later the rep told me that they were only carrying the evening tennis in HD. I first asked why the guide indicated otherwise, and he tried to explain something about TitanTV.com telling me what would be on. (I told him I knew what was supposed to be on, but that it wasn't what was on.) Then I pointed out that even if I bought into his idea that the HD broadcast was only at night, it still didn't explain why I wasn't getting it last night.
> 
> 
> The rep told me he'd look into it and call me back. He wouldn't promise a timeframe for a callback.
> 
> -JMP



According to this , the HD coverage is only at night for the early rounds.


----------



## marcos_p




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jergans* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> According to this , the HD coverage is only at night for the early rounds.



If so, why are we not getting HD during the evening either? I think TWC customers in Staten Island are getting the HD broadcast on UHD (708).


----------



## Thompssf

Recently had the SA8300HD hooked up to my Sharp LC37GB5U. Works fine in component but I can only get video, not audio, through HDMI. TWC says known firmware issue, tried swapping boxes to no avail. Seems like some others on here have had the same/similar problem. So, while TW is working on the firmware, has anyone tried or have any thoughts on running DVI instead? Sounds good in theory, just interested to see how it has worked out in practice.


Since I don't yet have additional speakers, my other concern is that, even if the DVI were to work, I'd have to run the RCA Audio out from SA8300 to a 3.55 mm minijack on the Sharp, and I'm not sure how great that audio quality would be.


----------



## EricScott

I'm getting UHD in NYC. Looks pretty good.


----------



## marcos_p

Me too, in Queens. Finally.


----------



## SRFast

There is tennis on 708 in Queens, NY.


Regards....JL


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRFast* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There is tennis on 708 in Queens, NY.
> 
> 
> Regards....JL



I have it also tonight in SI. FYI, I didnt get anything on 708 all night last night after having UHDs tennis on Monday night.


----------



## jergans




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marcos_p* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If so, why are we not getting HD during the evening either? I think TWC customers in Staten Island are getting the HD broadcast on UHD (708).



Simple answer seems to be that TWC (not just TWCNYC, but a lot of places) just screwed up. If you look in the main programming forum, there seem to be a number of TWC systems where UHD was supposed to have been provided on Monday and Tuesday evenings, but nothing showed up.


Glad that it's on tonight.


----------



## AndyHDTV

"Wasn't aware from your first email that there was a problem monday night. Last night issue was traced to a change Uni HD made in their data settings which didn't match those given to us on Monday"


Watson


----------



## kwokpot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Thompssf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Recently had the SA8300HD hooked up to my Sharp LC37GB5U. Works fine in component but I can only get video, not audio, through HDMI. TWC says known firmware issue, tried swapping boxes to no avail. Seems like some others on here have had the same/similar problem. So, while TW is working on the firmware, has anyone tried or have any thoughts on running DVI instead? Sounds good in theory, just interested to see how it has worked out in practice.
> 
> 
> Since I don't yet have additional speakers, my other concern is that, even if the DVI were to work, I'd have to run the RCA Audio out from SA8300 to a 3.55 mm minijack on the Sharp, and I'm not sure how great that audio quality would be.



Using a HDMI>DVI cable or converter/adapter does work with the 8300.


----------



## timewaster

Not sure if its my imagination, but It seems like my 8300HD is able to store less shows these days. My DVR seems to be able to store only about 10-12 hours now.

I could've sworn it used to be able to store 18-20 hours.


Anybody else experience this?

How many hours is your 8300HD storing?


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timewaster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ... It seems like my 8300HD is able to store less shows these days. My DVR seems to be able to store only about 10-12 hours now.
> 
> 
> Anybody else experience this?



Me too!!


I have about 6 hours of SD and about 6 hours of HD and if I try to schedule future recordings, either I lose what isn't saved (save until manual erase) or I am informed that I don't have enough room to schedule a recording.


I've been trying to free up as much as possible so I can swap this box out but that is such a hassle since I have some important HD material that I would like to keep. And I'm not interested in D VHS.

The storage space is pathetically small on these boxes. I don't know if it has gotten worse but I do know it is lame.


The other problem that I've had, for a few months now, is the pip / swap feature malfunctioning. I hit the button and nothing happens and then the box crashes and reboots.


----------



## timewaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Me too!!
> 
> 
> I have about 6 hours of SD and about 6 hours of HD and if I try to schedule future recordings, either I lose what isn't saved (save until manual erase) or I am informed that I don't have enough room to schedule a recording.
> 
> 
> I've been trying to free up as much as possible so I can swap this box out but that is such a hassle since I have some important HD material that I would like to keep. And I'm not interested in D VHS.
> 
> The storage space is pathetically small on these boxes. I don't know if it has gotten worse but I do know it is lame.
> 
> 
> The other problem that I've had, for a few months now, is the pip / swap feature malfunctioning. I hit the button and nothing happens and then the box crashes and reboots.



Yes. this is exactly about what I have 6 hours of HD and 6 hours of SD.

You think exchanging it for a new box would fix the problem?

I wonder why exchanging it for a new box would help?



Another problem i've always had since I've gotten the 8300 is that it doesnt set the aspect ratio setting properly all the time. I have a different setting for HD and non-HD and it seems to get confused sometimes by displaying my non-HD setting when I'm on a HD channel.

Any way to fix this?


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timewaster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes. this is exactly about what I have 6 hours of HD and 6 hours of SD.
> 
> You think exchanging it for a new box would fix the problem?
> 
> I wonder why exchanging it for a new box would help?
> 
> ?



When I first got the unit (last Fall?), the pip / swap mode did function perfectly. This feature crapped out around April. I figure, with a new box, it should work properly, at least for a period of time. That's my logic for getting a different box.

I can't answer the storage anomaly or your aspect ratio problem.


----------



## kilmar

I have the same problem with the pip swap issue on my 8300. I think it's a software issue so any replacement 8300 unit you get will have the problem soon after installation.


Was trying to watch both the Jets and Giants game at the same time *sigh*. Had to settle for using the "Last" button.


By the way, is anyone's SHO On Demand and Cinemax On Demand coming up black? HBO On Demand works fine...


----------



## Manatus

Some time ago, I asked if anyone had current information about whether TWCNYC still requires a service call to verify the presence of a HDTV before issuing a new HD STB or DVR. Thanks to the several people who responded to my inquiry. I finally received my second HDTV this week and had no problem trading in my 8000SD for an 8300HD at 23rd Street.


A couple of weeks ago, shortly before I expected the new set to arrive, I called TWCNYC's regular number to schedule a service call for the installation of a Cablecard (and an 8300HD) and was given a single appointment for both installations. I had to cancel that appointment when the new TV's delivery date slipped. This week, when I tried to reschedule it, the CSR told me that she couldn't handle CC requests and that TWC has only one person who takes CC orders: Yoghwati Ramnarain -- 212-598-7312. After a slight delay, I was able to speak with her but will have to wait 2 weeks for the CC installation.


----------



## bigd86




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timewaster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Another problem i've always had since I've gotten the 8300 is that it doesnt set the aspect ratio setting properly all the time. I have a different setting for HD and non-HD and it seems to get confused sometimes by displaying my non-HD setting when I'm on a HD channel.
> 
> Any way to fix this?



I have this problem on BOTH my 8300s. The setting I have now (Standard (4:3), Letterbox 16:9 picture) should be incorrect for a 16:9 Sharp LCD, yet it is the only setting that works. When I change channels, and my set has to adjust ratios, it blanks out for a fraction of a second-and sometimes (fortunately, rarely) in the middle of a program it will blank out for a fraction of second as if it was trying to correct its settings!!! (I believe it's the 8300 and not my set since DVDs never exhibit this behavior).

Oh well-at least it works MOST of the time


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The other problem that I've had, for a few months now, is the pip / swap feature malfunctioning. I hit the button and nothing happens and then the box crashes and reboots.



I've had this identical problem with my 8300HD about that same amount of time. Avoiding swap, but now it's unclear, unless many confirm the same, whether it's a firmware download glitch or a common malfunction with 8300HD hardware. My swap function worked fine for a while. -- John


----------



## wookie9876

How did you set up your 8300 to have different setting for HD and non-HD?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timewaster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes. this is exactly about what I have 6 hours of HD and 6 hours of SD.
> 
> You think exchanging it for a new box would fix the problem?
> 
> I wonder why exchanging it for a new box would help?
> 
> 
> 
> Another problem i've always had since I've gotten the 8300 is that it doesnt set the aspect ratio setting properly all the time. I have a different setting for HD and non-HD and it seems to get confused sometimes by displaying my non-HD setting when I'm on a HD channel.
> 
> Any way to fix this?


----------



## andrewjnyc

What channel is used for HBO On Demand in HD? Scrolling through the lineup, I can't seem to find a separately-listed On Demand HD channel. I tried the regular one on a whim to see if that would do the trick, calling up an episode of Deadwood, and while it looks great, it's still SD.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wookie9876* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How did you set up your 8300 to have different setting for HD and non-HD?



I don't think there is anytihng special you need to do. Simply tune to a SD channel and go into the setup menus and set the aspect ratio however you want it. Then tune to an HD channel (I think it may even be resolution specific so 720p is different than 1080i - not sure though) and go back into the menus and set your settings. I am able to store different settings for HD vs. SD.


----------



## jpanganiban

"Beginning Tues. Sept. 6 for US OPEN Coverage Tune to Channel 720. Program Type: Sports Misc."


Does this mean it will become pay-per-view?


Right now, it's on both channels ...


----------



## beatles6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jpanganiban* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "Beginning Tues. Sept. 6 for US OPEN Coverage Tune to Channel 720. Program Type: Sports Misc."
> 
> 
> Does this mean it will become pay-per-view?
> 
> 
> Right now, it's on both channels ...



I doubt it will be pay per view. The Yankees are home this week and YES HD will be on 708 so they are moving the US Open coverage to 720.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andrewjnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What channel is used for HBO On Demand in HD? Scrolling through the lineup, I can't seem to find a separately-listed On Demand HD channel. I tried the regular one on a whim to see if that would do the trick, calling up an episode of Deadwood, and while it looks great, it's still SD.



As far as I know TWC does not offer us HBO-HD on demand. It would be awesome if they added it though.


----------



## broadwayblue

I saw the guide description for 708 say to tune to 720 for tennis. So I tuned to 720 and got to watch Happy Gilmore in HD for about 10 minutes until 11:30...and then the screen went gray. Thought that was weird...and I can't find Happy Gilmore on any other channel. Did anyone else see that?


----------



## nbuubu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I saw the guide description for 708 say to tune to 720 for tennis. So I tuned to 720 and got to watch Happy Gilmore in HD for about 10 minutes until 11:30...and then the screen went gray. Thought that was weird...and I can't find Happy Gilmore on any other channel. Did anyone else see that?




I didn't see that, but by the mistake-ridden behaviour of TWC lately I'm half-expecting to see Cablevision menus pop up.


----------



## HDTVFanAtic

No, Happy Gilmore was on UHD after the Tennis Match.


For whatever reason, TWC is turning off UHD after the matches. Why they aren't just leaving it on 24/7 is ridiculous considering that the matches are not running on time.


----------



## anthonymoody

Sometimes it makes you wonder if anyone at TWC actually has an HD set and 8300 at home










Maybe we should all chip in and buy the wife and 14 year old son/daughter of a senior TWC NYC exec a nice HD set. After they use the 8300 for a day somehow I think we'd all see much more and much better HD










TM


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> For whatever reason, TWC is turning off UHD after the matches. Why they aren't just leaving it on 24/7 is ridiculous considering that the matches are not running on time.



One night last week, they turned off UHD (channel 708) at 11:30 even though the matches were still going on. In fact, they turned it off in the middle of a game (point?) without any explanation whatsoever.


-barry


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTVFanAtic* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No, Happy Gilmore was on UHD after the Tennis Match.
> 
> 
> For whatever reason, TWC is turning off UHD after the matches. Why they aren't just leaving it on 24/7 is ridiculous considering that the matches are not running on time.



yeah, i don't get it. do they need to turn it off because they need the extra bandwidth at that particular moment? i guess it could be a contractual thing...but it is really frustrating how we have to beg for more HD programming in the hopes that TWC throws us a bone. i get hundreds of channels that i never watch for even a second (and pay dearly for the privelege)...and yet they turn off the one channel i'm watching for no apparent reason right in the middle of the program. what are you doing TWC??? give us our HDTV.


opening day of the NHL is one month from today. if we aren't receiving MSG-HD i'm really going to be pissed. every time the radio is on i hear ads for io digital cable and MSG-HD among others. how long does it take to get your act together?


----------



## andy9

New to the forum...and about to go HD (waiting for the new Sony KDLV40XBR1). Any good post on tips for dealing with TWC and setup in NYC. Cabling....settings...warnings...etc.


All suggestions appreciated


----------



## Joesteam

Watching Tennis and it has been great. It is being broadcast on TWC #720 which is listed as HD PPV but it comes in gratis. Audio is just 2/0 but the picture is great!! It is sort of the USA feed with a different logo on the screen.


----------



## Gulley

Hi guys, there are a million posts. I've used the search and it appears that the HDMI audio is a known problem. However, I've got my 56g786 hooked up to a TWCNYC SA 8300HD via HDMI. I've noticed two problems, both of which I believe are with the SA8300HD, but I'm not sure. The first is that when I turn on the TV's speakers all that comes out is digital noise, aka static. However, DD5.1 comes out via the digital coaxial cable to my av receiver just fine. The tv speakers definitely work, it just seems that the problem is with HDMI. The second is that if I have multiple output formats (1080i,720p, etc) selected on the SA8300HD, intermittently, but frequently, it appears that the SA8300HD will lock on a certain output format even if I switch to say a 1080i to 720p channel and the screen will go blank. Th fix is either to cycle down the tv, or just unplug and plug the HDMI and presto blammo it works. Since the TV is new and I don't have any other HDMI sources to connect it to I want to try and rule out the tv is hosed.


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gulley* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The second is that if I have multiple output formats (1080i,720p, etc) selected on the SA8300HD, intermittently, but frequently, it appears that the SA8300HD will lock on a certain output format even if I switch to say a 1080i to 720p channel and the screen will go blank. Th fix is either to cycle down the tv, or just unplug and plug the HDMI and presto blammo it works. Since the TV is new and I don't have any other HDMI sources to connect it to I want to try and rule out the tv is hosed.



This is common on my setup. To resolve, I selected only 480p and 1080i (disable either 720p or 1080i depending on your TV). If the box locks up and gives me the black screen, I simply select a channel in a different format. For example, if I'm watching 701 in HD and then switch to 201 in SD the box will switch formats and begin to display again. This should be a lot easier on you then unplugging the HDMI cable or power cycling your TV.


----------



## ANGEL 35

Does any one get this on your T.V. When changing channels. Your hdtv does not support hdcp. Please use the component connection to watch T.V. Can some one tell me why.


I have a Sony 34 XBR-960. IT supports hdcp Ialso use hdmi from 8300 to T.V.


THANK YOU Angel


----------



## Gulley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is common on my setup. To resolve, I selected only 480p and 1080i (disable either 720p or 1080i depending on your TV). If the box locks up and gives me the black screen, I simply select a channel in a different format. For example, if I'm watching 701 in HD and then switch to 201 in SD the box will switch formats and begin to display again. This should be a lot easier on you then unplugging the HDMI cable or power cycling your TV.



Yes, I see what you're saying. However, that doesn't fix the problem and I end up having to unplug and replug the cable.

Thanks,


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does any one get this on your T.V. When changing channels. Your hdtv does not support hdcp. Please use the component connection to watch T.V. Can some one tell me why.
> 
> 
> I have a Sony 34 XBR-960. IT supports hdcp Ialso use hdmi from 8300 to T.V.
> 
> 
> THANK YOU Angel




I have the same TV and have never gotten that message. I also use HDMI. Maybe a bad cable or 8300? Try swapping out the 8300 first since it doesn't cost anything.


----------



## nbuubu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does any one get this on your T.V. When changing channels. Your hdtv does not support hdcp. Please use the component connection to watch T.V. Can some one tell me why.
> 
> 
> I have a Sony 34 XBR-960. IT supports hdcp Ialso use hdmi from 8300 to T.V.
> 
> 
> THANK YOU Angel




I'd second the faulty cable issue. I had a Better Cables HDMI and it only seemed to work when I "lifted" the cable in back, making contact. The HDMI end is remarkably flimsy when connected to a high-quality cable, the weight of which often damages the connector end itself.


Better Cables is shipping me a replacement.


----------



## dontdothat88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does any one get this on your T.V. When changing channels. Your hdtv does not support hdcp. Please use the component connection to watch T.V. Can some one tell me why.
> 
> 
> I have a Sony 34 XBR-960. IT supports hdcp Ialso use hdmi from 8300 to T.V.
> 
> 
> THANK YOU Angel



search around, this is a known issue with the 8300 - i have the exact same thing, i had to use component. TWC acknowledged that its an issue


----------



## zEli173

TWNYC continues to mismanage their HD content. Where is the Universal HD coverage of the open that is supposed to be showing? I called them and the person I spoke to first told me I wasn't getting anything on 720 because it is the PPV HD chanel so I have to order it with my remote. When I told her I thought the programming ws supposed to be available she looked into things further and told me there was a note in the system that there is a problem. The "problem" state is the norm. The company is ridiculously uneducated about their content, especailly HD content. There must be less than ten people at TWNYC that have any clue what is supposed to be on the HD channels.


----------



## SRFast

Are you on the HD package? I have the package and have watched the US Open on 708 and when the NY Yankees are broadcasting on YES-HD (708), I watch it on PPV-HD/720 without having to activate the service. This is true for both my CableCARD and 8300HD tuners.


Hope this helps....JL


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dontdothat88* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> search around, this is a known issue with the 8300 - i have the exact same thing, i had to use component. TWC acknowledged that its an issue



Thank you I am now using component cables.So far so good.Is TWC going to do anything about this?? We will see


----------



## zEli173




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRFast* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are you on the HD package? I have the package and have watched the US Open on 708 and when the NY Yankees are broadcasting on YES-HD (708), I watch it on PPV-HD/720 without having to activate the service. This is true for both my CableCARD and 8300HD tuners.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps....JL



Yes I'm on the HD package. Have you been receiving it the past two nights?


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zEli173* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes I'm on the HD package. Have you been receiving it the past two nights?




Working fine in Queens.


I've been getting both the Yanks on YES 708 and the Tennis on 720.


----------



## LL3HD

My PIP/swap function has been functioning fine this weekkeeping my fingers crossed. One possible cause for the malfunction might be when I impatiently hit the remote commands more than once, or hit different commands.

Patience seems to avert the pip/ swap reboot.


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Working fine in Queens.
> 
> 
> I've been getting both the Yanks on YES 708 and the Tennis on 720.



Same here in SI.


----------



## dontdothat88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thank you I am now using component cables.So far so good.Is TWC going to do anything about this?? We will see




its not time warner its SA that has the problem. The time warner tech said they just received a notice about the boxes having that problem (this was a few months ago), and he said SA was working on it, but that was just to shut me up im sure. I think i read some people had luck if they powered both off, then turned the box on first, let it boot, then the tv, or maybe the tv first then the box, something like that.


----------



## andrewjnyc

Has anyone heard anything lately about TWC having a timetable for the addition of WWOR and/or WPIX? I'd like to watch the WB and UPN shows I'm interested in (Gilmore Girls, Veronica Mars, Just Legal, Everybody Hates Chris) in HD, and I'm willing to buy an antenna to do it, but I'd hold off on the purchase if it turned out the channels were just a couple months away.


----------



## peter_moy13

Dumb question, but is Universal HD a permanent part of channel 720 or just for the duration of the US Open?


-Pete


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dontdothat88* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> its not time warner its SA that has the problem. The time warner tech said they just received a notice about the boxes having that problem (this was a few months ago), and he said SA was working on it, but that was just to shut me up im sure. I think i read some people had luck if they powered both off, then turned the box on first, let it boot, then the tv, or maybe the tv first then the box, something like that.



Looks like you cant blame TWC for everything. SA 8300 boxs have all kinds of problems. I hope they fix them


----------



## anthonymoody

I saw it on 720 in Manhattan last night no problem. In fact, that Agassi match was one of the most unbelievably exciting matches I've ever seen. I was so revved up when it ended that even though it was almost 2 a.m. I was up for another hour!


TM


----------



## davedke

So last Thursday I take the morning off so TW can come in and install a cable card since they don't do it on weekends. Everything was fine for a few days. Yesterday I started getting a screen that says that the firmware update is in progress. It has a countdown to 1 hour. When it reaches it the countdown starts all over again. I can't do anything w/ the TV. So I call yesterday and was on phone w/ IT, customer support, you name it. Noone has a clue. "Card is fine on our side. Maybe it's your tv. This happened on an AQUOS before". That was the best I got. Such BS. So today I make an appointment for a trouble call. Then I ask for credit for card not working out of principle and they act like I asked for the world. "The card is new equipment and we can't give you credit. Yes the FCC requires we provide it but we can't give you credit because you chose to get it instead of the box". I'd call a supervisor but so tired of calling already. I switched from DTV b/c I moved to a building taht doesn't allow dishes and every month since May I have been on the phone with them about improper billing or something else. Have no patience left. Anyone suggest anything?


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davedke* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So last Thursday I take the morning off so TW can come in and install a cable card since they don't do it on weekends. Everything was fine for a few days. Yesterday I started getting a screen that says that the firmware update is in progress. It has a countdown to 1 hour. When it reaches it the countdown starts all over again. I can't do anything w/ the TV. So I call yesterday and was on phone w/ IT, customer support, you name it. Noone has a clue. "Card is fine on our side. Maybe it's your tv. This happened on an AQUOS before". That was the best I got. Such BS. So today I make an appointment for a trouble call. Then I ask for credit for card not working out of principle and they act like I asked for the world. "The card is new equipment and we can't give you credit. Yes the FCC requires we provide it but we can't give you credit because you chose to get it instead of the box". I'd call a supervisor but so tired of calling already. I switched from DTV b/c I moved to a building taht doesn't allow dishes and every month since May I have been on the phone with them about improper billing or something else. Have no patience left. Anyone suggest anything?



Definitely file a complaint with DoITT. There is a link somewhere in this thread. Or maybe someone can post it again for you.


----------



## LL3HD

I think Manatus usually has that info handy, by the way, you out there? Did you have your card installed yet? How'd it go for you?


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andrewjnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone heard anything lately about TWC having a timetable for the addition of WWOR and/or WPIX? I'd like to watch the WB and UPN shows I'm interested in (Gilmore Girls, Veronica Mars, Just Legal, Everybody Hates Chris) in HD, and I'm willing to buy an antenna to do it, but I'd hold off on the purchase if it turned out the channels were just a couple months away.



I emailed Mr Watson last week, i said, "WB starts Premiering their new shows on 09/13 and UPN starts on 09/19. Is their honestly any chance of TWC of NYC adding WB-HD & UPN-HD by their Season premier dates?"


His response: "Highly unlikely due to rights and bandwidth constraints"


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Definitely file a complaint with DoITT. There is a link somewhere in this thread. Or maybe someone can post it again for you.


 DOITT complaint form


----------



## margoba

Did we get a firmware upgrade in the last couple of days?


For months now, when I turn on my TV I was getting a one-quarter picture. This could be corrected by changing channels or viewing the guide or viewing the List. A couple of days ago, this behavior stopped. I cannot notice any other changes (no new audio menu, for example), but maybe they made some small, minor changes.


My config screen shows Passport Echo 1.8.095 and PowerTV 6.8.9.4sp. Unfortunately, I don't remember my previous versions.


-barry


----------



## kilmar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I emailed Mr Watson last week, i said, "WB starts Premiering their new shows on 09/13 and UPN starts on 09/19. Is their honestly any chance of TWC of NYC adding WB-HD & UPN-HD by their Season premier dates?"
> 
> 
> His response: "Highly unlikely due to rights and bandwidth constraints"



Two reasons why I got a HDTV card for my PC, to watch WPIX-HD and UPN-HD OTA. I really wish TWC would carry them *sigh*.


----------



## adrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> His response: "Highly unlikely due to rights and bandwidth constraints"










I think it's time for me to stick a toe in the ota water.


----------



## davedke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think Manatus usually has that info handy, by the way, you out there? Did you have your card installed yet? How'd it go for you?



Had the card installed last Thursday. Went fairly smoothly. Have an Aquos and the guy had to split the line to both analog and digital inputs. It worked great. PQ was better on SD but not much HD difference noticed between DVI through previous 3510 and cable card. Only thing is that it stopped working 2 days ago. Have a trouble call coming tomorrrow to replace the card (apparently they do come on weekends but maybe it's b/c it's a repair). Will post an update.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anthonymoody* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I saw it on 720 in Manhattan last night no problem. In fact, that Agassi match was one of the most unbelievably exciting matches I've ever seen. I was so revved up when it ended that even though it was almost 2 a.m. I was up for another hour!
> 
> 
> TM



Worked fine for me too in Manhattan. At least until 12:30 or so when they kicked you off and you were forced to watch the SD version on CBS due to "contractual agreements".


Amazing match though.


----------



## John Mason

Kudos--as a change--to TWC for revving up two seldom used HD channels for UHD's tennis programming. Seems like they looked ahead and solved the Yankees-at-home problem with channel 720 quite nicely. Had to jump to USA Network and SD early in the week at 11 pm, and I foolishly watched USA Network's daytime coverage mid-week, forgetting UHD and TWC had the SD/HD-simulcast tennis. Very flaky CBS late-night West Coast shutoff, detailed ad nauseum in today's NY Times (column in the programming forum.)


----------



## andrewjnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I emailed Mr Watson last week, i said, "WB starts Premiering their new shows on 09/13 and UPN starts on 09/19. Is their honestly any chance of TWC of NYC adding WB-HD & UPN-HD by their Season premier dates?"
> 
> 
> His response: "Highly unlikely due to rights and bandwidth constraints"



I've heard this before about "rights issues". Why are there "rights issues" with WB and UPN that don't seem to exist with the other local network affiliates? It's always baffled me.


Guess I'll just have to bite the bullet and buy an antenna. Not being able to DVR the HD shows I want to watch on WB and UPN is going to be a drag, but still better than not being able to watch them in HD at all.


----------



## mabrym

Why isn't Yankee/Sox in HD. I thought all Yankee games were in HD. Nothing on 708 or 720


----------



## Mattdoc

Yankees were on UPN last night, so not on YES, and therefore not in HD. All Yankees home games on YES are in HD. They may also be in HD if caried as a featured game on a national channel, unless also being boradcast on a local one. The game last night was on ESPN HD, but that of course got blacked out in NY since it was locally on UPN.


----------



## stoli412

Hi all, I'm moving to Brooklyn from Philadelphia, and I have a couple questions about TWC's DVR service. I know they use the 8300HD with Passport software, but I haven't been able to find any clear answers about a few things...


First: Series recording, how accurate is it? My current DVR (Comcast with TV Guide) picks up all kinds of unwanted recordings even when a series is set to first-run only, particularly with shows like South Park or the Simpsons. Is Passport any better at this?


Secord: Are the advanced searching capabilities enabled? Can you search by keyword, actor, director, etc? I'm curious because I recently visited my aunt in NW Ohio. She has TWC with an 8000 running Passport, however it only had the old search method of scrolling through long lists of show names.


Third: Can you save searches? I really really miss this feature from TiVo. I like to set up certain searches by keyword and then check back on them periodically. Is this possible with the 8300 and Passport?


Thanks in advance. I'm hoping the 8300/Passport is going to be a lot better than the 6412/TV Guide I have with Comcast.


EDIT: I forgot about this one: is 30-second skip possible? I think I read somewhere that it's not, but I wanted to make sure.


----------



## beatles6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I emailed Mr Watson last week, i said, "WB starts Premiering their new shows on 09/13 and UPN starts on 09/19. Is their honestly any chance of TWC of NYC adding WB-HD & UPN-HD by their Season premier dates?"
> 
> 
> His response: "Highly unlikely due to rights and bandwidth constraints"



I wish Mr. Watson could explain to us how Cablevision is able to give their customers twice as many HD channels and not charge for them.


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stoli412* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi all, I'm moving to Brooklyn from Philadelphia, and I have a couple questions about TWC's DVR service. I know they use the 8300HD with Passport software, but I haven't been able to find any clear answers about a few things...
> 
> 
> First: Series recording, how accurate is it? My current DVR (Comcast with TV Guide) picks up all kinds of unwanted recordings even when a series is set to first-run only, particularly with shows like South Park or the Simpsons. Is Passport any better at this?
> 
> 
> Secord: Are the advanced searching capabilities enabled? Can you search by keyword, actor, director, etc? I'm curious because I recently visited my aunt in NW Ohio. She has TWC with an 8000 running Passport, however it only had the old search method of scrolling through long lists of show names.
> 
> 
> Third: Can you save searches? I really really miss this feature from TiVo. I like to set up certain searches by keyword and then check back on them periodically. Is this possible with the 8300 and Passport?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance. I'm hoping the 8300/Passport is going to be a lot better than the 6412/TV Guide I have with Comcast.
> 
> 
> EDIT: I forgot about this one: is 30-second skip possible? I think I read somewhere that it's not, but I wanted to make sure.



First: Sounds like series recording is much better here than in Philly. I record first-run Simpsons regularly, and it never seems to screw up (except when the football game runs over).


Second: In New York, Time Warner uses both 8000HD and 8300HD boxes. Sometimes it takes some effort to get an 8300HD. The improved searching is implemented on the 8300HD, but not the 8000HD.


Search by keyword or title only, but keyword search seems to find actors.


Third: I do not believe that you can save searches.


Edit: I have heard about some users setting up remote macros that simulate 30 second skip, but I've never done this myself, and I don't believe that the feature is available on the cable box -- you'd have to macro a FF followed by a pause or two, followed by a Play.


Hope this helps.


-barry


----------



## liquidnw




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beatles6* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I wish Mr. Watson could explain to us how Cablevision is able to give their customers twice as many HD channels and not charge for them.



I'm a cablevision sub and i wouldn't say we get twice as many HD channels for free. THe only channels we get that Time warner charges for is ESPN-HD and INHD1. We don't get the HDNET,HDNET Movies or INHD2 wich are all in your pay tier. If you really want to compare we dont' get TNT-HD or Discovery-HD either. Cinimax-HD,Starz-HD and TMC-HD are ok but they show tons of upconverted stuff not exatcly alot of pure HD. Sure universal-HD is was hot right now but since the USOPEN is over its back to a bunch of law&order reruns so your not missing much.


----------



## beatles6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *liquidnw* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm a cablevision sub and i wouldn't say we get twice as many HD channels for free. THe only channels we get that Time warner charges for is ESPN-HD and INHD1. We don't get the HDNET,HDNET Movies or INHD2 wich are all in your pay tier. If you really want to compare we dont' get TNT-HD or Discovery-HD either. Cinimax-HD,Starz-HD and TMC-HD are ok but they show tons of upconverted stuff not exatcly alot of pure HD. Sure universal-HD is was hot right now but since the USOPEN is over its back to a bunch of law&order reruns so your not missing much.



You left out the 2 most important channels that I don't think we will ever see on TWC...MSG HD and FSNY HD.


----------



## liquidnw




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beatles6* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You left out the 2 most important channels that I don't think we will ever see on TWC...MSG HD and FSNY HD.



I know,

Unless your a hockey fan or a knick fan your not missing much. I'm not a hockey fan so only the knicks in HD appeal to me but its nothing I wouldn't trade for the HDNETS and discovery. With the mets starting there own network next year you guys will have the mets in HD. Seriously doubt cv will pick it up right away. Maybe timewarner will use the MEts-HD as a bargening chip with cv for MSG-HD and FSNY-HD. Honestly I think all RSN's should follow the YES-HD script and only be turned on for the games. Its a reall waste of bandwith to have these channels on all the time when most rsn don't very little if any road games in HD yet.


----------



## timewaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timewaster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not sure if its my imagination, but It seems like my 8300HD is able to store less shows these days. My DVR seems to be able to store only about 10-12 hours now.
> 
> I could've sworn it used to be able to store 18-20 hours.
> 
> 
> Anybody else experience this?
> 
> How many hours is your 8300HD storing?



Well,

I've managed to fix my own problem.

The problem was getting worse and my DVR was down to holding about 8-9 hours of HD. One day my box crashed and rebooted. After it came up, shows in my list that were showing that it will be deleted soon, no longer shows as being deleted soon. I now have over 15 hours of HD and still have room for more. So, if you are having this problem, try bouncing your box.


FYI, the box crashed when I hit the swap button when using pip.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timewaster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I now have over 15 hours of HD and still have room for more. So, if you are having this problem, try bouncing your box.



Yes, this is a common problem that comes up again and again in these threads. Sometimes when you delete things, the box sometimes doesn't properly free up all of the space on the disc [though as far as I can tell, nobody's yet determined what actions will cause the box to get into this situation], and you need to reboot to reclaim it.


For this reason (and others too), it's a good idea to schedule a reboot of your box on a periodic basis (perhaps weekly?).


Scott


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ), it's a good idea to schedule a reboot of your box on a periodic basis (perhaps weekly?).
> 
> 
> Scott










LOL


Yeah, I have my 8300 set for "auto bounce"


----------



## beatles6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *liquidnw* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Honestly I think all RSN's should follow the YES-HD script and only be turned on for the games. Its a reall waste of bandwith to have these channels on all the time when most rsn don't very little if any road games in HD yet.



Excellent point.


----------



## PaulInParkSlope




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timewaster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> FYI, the box crashed when I hit the swap button when using pip.



My 8300 has crashed twice in the last week doing this very same thing. Anyone know if this is a glitch?


----------



## Manatus

This is an update, for anyone interested, on my experience having TWCNYC install a CableCard in my new HDTV (a Samsung HL-R5668W). Two TWCNYC technicians became involved in the installation. The first arrived 30 minutes into my 4-hour appointment window. The TV wasn't able to detect the presence of the first two cards that he attempted to install. This tech was amiable enough but not knowledgeable about HDTVs or CC installation (he kept playing around with the TV's SOUND menus trying to get the TV to detect the card and, apparently, had never heard of HDMI).


At that point, both us spoke by phone with several TWC tech support types, one of whom told me that TWCNYC would not install a CC unless the customer surrendered his STB (in my case, an 8300HD) because corporate policy does not allow anyone to have both devices. Fortunately, that was the last I heard about such a policy. Suspecting that both cards were defective, the tech left to pick up a few more from his warehouse. At that point, someone in the tech support office suddenly removed my cable modem from my account and my computer went off-line.


He returned about 45 minutes later in the company of another tech, who, unlike the first, knew something about HDTVs and CCs. He installed a third card and after the TV failed to detect it did a little brainstorming (Maybe it's that copyright thing.) After about 10 minutes, though, the TV/CC started scanning for channels and eventually found them all.


There was considerable discussion over how to connect the cable line. My TV has two antenna inputs: ANT 1 CABLE and ANT 2 AIR. The second TWCNYC tech insisted that the CC wouldn't work unless the cable line was split and connected to both antenna inputs (and my HDTV antenna disconnected from ANT 2). He installed a 3-way splitter -- 2 branches to the TV and a third to the 8300HD. After he left, I reconnected the antenna and have had no problems with the CC even though the cable line is disconnected from and the antenna reconnected to ANT2.


Incidentally, the second tech asked why I wanted to have a CC as well as the 8300HD. The only rationale that seemed to resonate with him was that, unlike the HDMI-connected 8300HD, the CC would deliver DD 5.1 audio (and I've since confirmed that it actually does).


The installation procedure lasted about 4 hours. PQ with the CC is excellent, but channel changes are very slow.


----------



## SRFast

Manatus:

I've had a TWCNY CC installed since 8/04 and even assisted TWC beta test the current SA CC firmware. From your experience, TWC techs have not learned anything in 12 months regarding CC installation - still clueless. Did the TWC techs call their IT dept. to input the Host ID and CC MAC address? As for the cable connection, the cable should be connected to ANT-1. Most HDTV makers use ANT-1 as the default feed for the CC signal. Ant-2 is usually used for OTA signals. I have a Mits WD-52525 and the CC is on ANT-1, the outside antenna is on ANT-2 and the 8300HD is connected via HDMI. The OTA antenna is used to receive UPN & WPIX-HD. Be aware that along with the $1.75/month for the CC, you will also be charged for an additional connection. TWC's logic is that since you have a STB and a CC, they are connected to separate TV sets.


Are you using a AVR for your CC audio output? I am and I cannot receive the digital audio from the CC on encrypted channels. I have no audio problems when using the 8300HD, just on the CC. ANy ideas?


Regards....JL


----------



## Doug_L

I'm interested in this CC discussion, but I'm way behind you guys on the knowledge curve. I'm thinking about getting a flat panel for the bedroom and would like to ditch the cable box for a cleaner installation. Other than the obvious growing pains with service techs and CC's, what am I giving up by getting rid of the cable box? Do I still get the full capability of the guide with the CC? How about on-demand? Do I lose anything else?


Also, why are people installing double lines from the antenna?


As this is a bedroom installation I don't intend to use surround sound, so DD is not an issue.


Thanks.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRFast* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Manatus:
> 
> Are you using a AVR for your CC audio output? I am and I cannot receive the digital audio from the CC on encrypted channels. I have no audio problems when using the 8300HD, just on the CC. ANy ideas?
> 
> 
> Regards....JL



The audio from my CC is flowing through my TV's optical audio output into my pre-amp (a Sony TA-E9000ES). I've had the CC for fewer than 24 hours and haven't explored all its nuances. At this non-prime-time hour, this is what I'm receiving on the 700-series channels (I would expect the broadcast network channels like 702, 704, etc. to be in 5.1 during most evening hours):


701 DD 2.0

702 DD 2.0

703 DD 2.0

704 Dolby Pro Logic

705 DD 2.0

706 DD 2.0 (this has been 5.1 at other times)

707 DD 5.1

710 DD 5.1

713 DD 5.1

714 DD 2.0

715 DD 2.0

721 DD 5.1

722 DD 5.1

723 DD 5.1

724 DD 5.1

725 DD 2.0

730 DD 2.0

731 Dolby Pro Logic

750 DD 2.0


Presumably, you're not having audio problems with your 8300HD because you're using HDMI --> DVI and I am because I'm using HDMI --> HDMI.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Doug_L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Other than the obvious growing pains with service techs and CC's, what am I giving up by getting rid of the cable box? Do I still get the full capability of the guide with the CC? How about on-demand? Do I lose anything else?
> 
> 
> Also, why are people installing double lines from the antenna?



The current (first) generation of CCs is one-way only (downstream). That means no VOD, Guide, etc. The second generation is expected to be two-way, whenever it emerges. My new TV (and I would imagine other current models) come with a lame version of TV Guide that's supplied by the broadcasters, not TWC). I'm not sure what you mean by "double lines from the antenna."


----------



## SRFast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Manatus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The audio from my CC is flowing through my TV's optical audio output into my pre-amp (a Sony TA-E9000ES). I've had the CC for fewer than 24 hours and haven't explored all its nuances. At this non-prime-time hour, this is what I'm receiving on the 700-series channels (I would expect the broadcast network channels like 702, 704, etc. to be in 5.1 during most evening hours):
> 
> 
> 701 DD 2.0
> 
> 702 DD 2.0
> 
> 703 DD 2.0
> 
> 704 Dolby Pro Logic
> 
> 705 DD 2.0
> 
> 706 DD 2.0 (this has been 5.1 at other times)
> 
> 707 DD 5.1
> 
> 710 DD 5.1
> 
> 713 DD 5.1
> 
> 714 DD 2.0
> 
> 715 DD 2.0
> 
> 721 DD 5.1
> 
> 722 DD 5.1
> 
> 723 DD 5.1
> 
> 724 DD 5.1
> 
> 725 DD 2.0
> 
> 730 DD 2.0
> 
> 731 Dolby Pro Logic
> 
> 750 DD 2.0
> 
> 
> Presumably, you're not having audio problems with your 8300HD because you're using HDMI --> DVI and I am because I'm using HDMI --> HDMI.



I am using HDMI-->HDMI on the 8300HD and there are no problems. My Bose 321 only handles DD 2.0/5.1 and I get the same results as you except no DPL. Unfortunately you confirmed my thoughts that the Mits firmware is not decoding the CC encrypted audio correctly. I will need to work with Mits.


Regards....JL


----------



## Doug_L

Thanks. Was pretty sure no VOD, but hopeful that Guide would at least be available.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mantus*
> 
> The second TWCNYC tech insisted that the CC wouldn't work unless the cable line was split and connected to both antenna inputs (and my HDTV antenna disconnected from ANT 2). He installed a 3-way splitter -- 2 branches to the TV and a third to the 8300HD.



Seems like there's some need (according to the tech) for a dual connection (ie: double lines) from the antenna. I recall seeing another hookup description with a similar situation and was wondering why.


Sound like I'll hang onto my box in the short-term, until they at least get a decent Guide up and running through the CC.


Thanks.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRFast* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am using HDMI-->HDMI on the 8300HD and there are no problems.



Sorry about that -- I misread your first posting. How is it that you're managing to get 5.1 out of the 8300HD using HDMI --> HDMI (beta-testing a Pioneer bug-fix or do you have a rare TV that will accept 5.1 over HDMI)?


----------



## tvuser1

I have a Pioneer "Voyager" cable box, and I was wondering if I could use it to find the signal strength coming into the box? I know with my old box (different model) there was a station you could tune into to do this. I forgot what it was. Can anyone help?


----------



## xfletch

If you connect an HD antenna to the 8300, will it give you WPIX or WOR HD broadcast? I do not have a hd tuner built into my set.


----------



## davedke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Doug_L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks. Was pretty sure no VOD, but hopeful that Guide would at least be available.
> 
> 
> Seems like there's some need (according to the tech) for a dual connection (ie: double lines) from the antenna. I recall seeing another hookup description with a similar situation and was wondering why.
> 
> 
> Sound like I'll hang onto my box in the short-term, until they at least get a decent Guide up and running through the CC.
> 
> 
> Thanks.




I have an Aquos in the bedroom and have a cable card installed. They also split my cable. Their rationale was that they have to do it b/c the tv has 2 inputs (digital & analog). So to get analog channels I had to have it split. I've had a lot of problems w/ the card and they had to come in and replace it last weekend. I flipped out when the tech said his work order was only to replace the card and not to make it work. Great service TW. So I have been on the phone w/ IT numerous times and everyone of them always asks if the cable is split. Unfortunately I have not been able to get the TVGOS to work which came in Aquos. Anyone got it to work w/ a CC? All other channels work great w/ the CC but I do miss the guide.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davedke* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have an Aquos in the bedroom and have a cable card installed. They also split my cable. Their rationale was that they have to do it b/c the tv has 2 inputs (digital & analog). So to get analog channels I had to have it split.



On my TV, at least, the distinction between the 2 inputs isn't digital/analog. ANT 1 is labeled "CABLE," and the manual describes it as being for "Incoming Cable or Antenna." ANT 2 is labeled "AIR." As soon as the TWC techs left my place last week, I disconnected the cable line from ANT 2 and reconnected my OTA antenna to it. I've had no difficulty receiving any stations, whether digital or analog, since then using the CC with the cable line connected only to ANT 1.


----------



## scott_bernstein

Has anyone on this board had any experience with trying to use the 8000/8300 DVR to record a PPV event? There's a Hurricaine Katrina benefit (unfortunately NON-HD, though) being broadcast in PPV from Madison Square Garden, I believe at 7PM tomorrow night on PPV ch. 301, and since I won't be home, I'm wondering if I could purchase and DVR it while I'm gone?


I don't want to waste my money if it's not going to work, but I was just wondering if TWC-NYC implements any restrictions against using the DVR on PPV broadcasts?


Thanks!


Scott


(Sorry for the slightly off-topic post content)


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone on this board had any experience with trying to use the 8000/8300 DVR to record a PPV event? There's a Hurricaine Katrina benefit (unfortunately NON-HD, though) being broadcast in PPV from Madison Square Garden, I believe at 7PM tomorrow night on PPV ch. 301, and since I won't be home, I'm wondering if I could purchase and DVR it while I'm gone?
> 
> 
> I don't want to waste my money if it's not going to work, but I was just wondering if TWC-NYC implements any restrictions against using the DVR on PPV broadcasts?
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Scott
> 
> 
> (Sorry for the slightly off-topic post content)




You cannot record a PPV/On-Demand event with the DVR. Sorry.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone on this board had any experience with trying to use the 8000/8300 DVR to record a PPV event?
> 
> 
> (Sorry for the slightly off-topic post content)




Sorry? It's on topic. It's a pertinent TW question.










The recording of the in demands or pay per views have not been possible. I would imagine that TW could enable this but I wouldn't buy it and record it for later viewing. You'll probably miss the broadcast --but they still get the money anyway, I guess it's not a total waste. The money is for the charity relief, right?


I see that pdroth just concisely beat me to the answer.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The recording of the in demands or pay per views have not been possible. I would imagine that TW could enable this but I wouldn't buy it and record it for later viewing. You'll probably miss the broadcast --but they still get the money anyway, I guess it's not a total waste. The money is for the charity relief, right?



Thanks!


I believe that there is a repeat airing of it at 1AM, in case anyone else is interested....This concert features Paul Simon, Jimmy Buffett, Simon & Garfunkel, Elvis Costello, John Fogerty, Lenny Kravitz, Elton John and Stevie Nicks, as well as New Orleans-based acts The Meters, Allen Toussaint, Buckwheat Zydeco, Dirty Dozen Brass Band, Fats Domino, Irma Thomas, Kermit Ruffins and The Neville Brothers.


I guess I might have to set the 8000HD to SD mode and fire up the old SVHS VCR? :-o


----------



## broadwayblue

where the heck are my Skins??? 725 is gray. weren't they supposed to start the Skins/Boys game on 725 and switch it over to 707 after the Giants/NO game? this sucks. NO has screwed my Skins right off of national television 2 weeks in a row!


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> where the heck are my Skins??? 725 is gray. weren't they supposed to start the Skins/Boys game on 725 and switch it over to 707 after the Giants/NO game? this sucks. NO has screwed my Skins right off of national television 2 weeks in a row!



Just off HDTV. As I hope you figured out, they were on SD ESPN, but not on ESPNHD -- don't know the logic behind that. In any case, the good news is that the good part of the game (last quarter) was on ABChd.


-barry


----------



## zinger

I was wondering how many people are or have experienced pixelization combined with audio stuttering.


I have the 8300HD box and everything was grand for months when I decided to try hooking up HDMI. Once I realized I wasn't getting DD5.1, I removed the cable and I've been have occasioanl problems ever since. The two very well may be non-related, but since Sunday the problem has been there. You'll be watching any programming (SD or HD) and the screen will pixelate, the sound will cut out momentarily and sometimes the screen will freeze a second and then rejoin live skipping over whatever content was airing during that frozen second.


Anyone else? Could it be the harddrive is having problems or going? Thanks


----------



## bigd86




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zinger* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was wondering how many people are or have experienced pixelization combined with audio stuttering.
> 
> 
> I have the 8300HD box and everything was grand for months when I decided to try hooking up HDMI. Once I realized I wasn't getting DD5.1, I removed the cable and I've been have occasioanl problems ever since. The two very well may be non-related, but since Sunday the problem has been there. You'll be watching any programming (SD or HD) and the screen will pixelate, the sound will cut out momentarily and sometimes the screen will freeze a second and then rejoin live skipping over whatever content was airing during that frozen second.
> 
> 
> Anyone else? Could it be the harddrive is having problems or going? Thanks



After several months of almost perfect 8300HD functioning, I have also recently experienced at times (I believe INHD2 has been the worst offender) screen freezes. I chalked it up to TWC network problems, and it looks like my assumption was correct!


----------



## Mattdoc




scott_bernstein said:


> Has anyone on this board had any experience with trying to use the 8000/8300 DVR to record a PPV event? ... I'm wondering if I could purchase and DVR it while I'm gone?
> 
> 
> I do not want to confuse the issue, but I _was_ able to record the PPV of Wrestlemania with out difficulty this April while I was watching the Yankees - Red Sox live at the Stadium (Thats in Higher HD for those who never get outside).
> 
> 
> Perhaps someone watching tonight can also record it, to verify that this is a non-issue?
> 
> 
> I think you need to purchase it in advance, and then remember to record it on the guide. The box will walk you through the process.
> 
> 
> or maybe it is event dependant?
> 
> 
> ----Matt


----------



## dontdothat88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zinger* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was wondering how many people are or have experienced pixelization combined with audio stuttering.
> 
> 
> I have the 8300HD box and everything was grand for months when I decided to try hooking up HDMI. Once I realized I wasn't getting DD5.1, I removed the cable and I've been have occasioanl problems ever since. The two very well may be non-related, but since Sunday the problem has been there. You'll be watching any programming (SD or HD) and the screen will pixelate, the sound will cut out momentarily and sometimes the screen will freeze a second and then rejoin live skipping over whatever content was airing during that frozen second.
> 
> 
> Anyone else? Could it be the harddrive is having problems or going? Thanks



i get it, on 2 different 8300 boxes, both since day one. TWNYC checked it out one time, he switched the splitter around, claimed that made the signal better, but it still happens.


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dontdothat88* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i get it, on 2 different 8300 boxes, both since day one. TWNYC checked it out one time, he switched the splitter around, claimed that made the signal better, but it still happens.



I've been getting pixelation all night on 708. A few sound dropouts as well.


Although, I watched a show earlier on 707 and it was perfect for the half hour it was on.


----------



## LisaM

FWIW, I had pixelation last night on 708 on both my 3510 and 8300 boxes.


----------



## SRFast

Has anyone seen the message on the FoodTV Network/50? Does anyone have any idea what this means to TWC customers?


TIA...JL


----------



## pciav

Several pages back ( Here ), I outlined problems I thought I was having as a result of the cascading splitters that were put in place by TWC. I was having lots of pixelation, audio dropouts, and overall very poor picure quality.


I continued to call TWC for a period of about two weeks, but was not able to convice them to send a tech out to check everything as they said what they were seeing from the office indicated everything was fine and that the problem must be with something else in my house or system. One day on my way home from work, I saw a TWC bucket truck and tech doing some pole maintenance a couple of blocks from my house. I stopped and talked to the tech and explained my situation. He said he couldn't do anything for me without a work authorization, but did give me a couple of names and numbers to call.


I followed his advice, called and finally the person on the other end of the phone said, we just checked your modem signal and it looks like you are getting about half signal. The sent a tech out the next day. The tech checked the pole, the incoming signal, the modem, and measured at each box and said your signal is weak inside the house. I asked the tech to eliminate all the splitters in the chain and run direct lines from a distribution point to each box and the modem. The tech said to me, I do not have time to spend doing a 2 hour installation I have other jobs to get to. I kept my cool the best I could and threw the idiot out of my house and called TWC to complain. The CSR said my ticket was still open and they would have to talk to the tech before they could do anything. At this point I had had enough of TWC, their terrible customer service, and the lousy signal they send to us. I wanted to rip everything TWC out and have Verizon install DSL and DirectTV to come install an HD Package.


I spent a couple of days doing some research, pricing things out and ended up calling CATV Amps and doing what I described in the thread linked above. I purchased a demarc box, surge supressor, a PDI 4 Port Active Return Amplifier, went to Home Depot to pick up a new cold water pipe grounding block and copper wire, and found an installer through a local contact to do the new RG6 runs for me. A pic is attached of the installed box and equipment.


I ended up spending about $300 for everything including all new RG6 runs and the improvements, especially to picture quality, have been worth every penny. SDTV has improved dramatically. It is actually almost watchable. HDTV is much improved. Less noise, banding, solarization, pixelation and audio dropouts. Overall PQ looks like night and day compared to what it did. My modem is no longer losing synch and speed tests are now consistently around 4.5 - 4.8 mbps where as before I was getting 1.5 mbps. The ground loop hum I had is also gone.


There are still modem slow downs depending on time of day and there is still HD pixelation and audio dropouts, but much less than before. Some HD channels seem bit starved (INHD seems to be the worst to me).


In case anyone was wondering (you out here TM?







) I hate TWC more than ever. Keeping a watch on the launch of D* and MPEG 4 and hoping that Verizon keeps working on the fiber infrastructure and brings FIOS including TV service to the NYC area sooner than later. Patiently waiting for the right alternative so I can call TWC and cancel my account.


----------



## anthonymoody

Here I am Phil!





















You know, you should bundle this solution and sell it for $500.


TM


----------



## davedke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pciav* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Several pages back ( Here ), I outlined problems I thought I was having as a result of the cascading splitters that were put in place by TWC. I was having lots of pixelation, audio dropouts, and overall very poor picure quality.
> 
> 
> I continued to call TWC for a period of about two weeks, but was not able to convice them to send a tech out to check everything as they said what they were seeing from the office indicated everything was fine and that the problem must be with something else in my house or system. One day on my way home from work, I saw a TWC bucket truck and tech doing some pole maintenance a couple of blocks from my house. I stopped and talked to the tech and explained my situation. He said he couldn't do anything for me without a work authorization, but did give me a couple of names and numbers to call.
> 
> 
> I followed his advice, called and finally the person on the other end of the phone said, we just checked your modem signal and it looks like you are getting about half signal. The sent a tech out the next day. The tech checked the pole, the incoming signal, the modem, and measured at each box and said your signal is weak inside the house. I asked the tech to eleiminate all the splitters in the chain and run direct lines from a distribution point to each box and the modem. The tech said to me, I do not have time to spend doing a 2 hour installation I have other jobs to get to. I kept my cool the best I could and threw the idiot out of my house and called TWC to complain. The CSR said my ticket was still open and they would have to talk to the tech before they could do anything. At this point I had had enough of TWC, their terrible customer service, and the lousy signal they send to us. I wanted to rip everything TWC out and have Verizon install DSL and DirectTV to come install an HD Package.
> 
> 
> I spent a couple of days doing some research, pricing things out and ended up calling CATV Amps and doing what I described in the thread linked above. I purchased a demarc box, surge supressor, a PDI 4 Port Active Return Amplifier, went to Home Depot to pick up a new cold water pipe grounding block and copper wire, and found an installer through a local contact to do the new RG6 runs for me. A pic is attached of the installed box and equipment.
> 
> 
> I ended up spending about $300 for everything including all new RG6 runs and the improvements, especially to picture quality, have been worth every penny. SDTV has improved dramatically. It is actually almost watchable. HDTV is much improved. Less noise, banding, solarization, pixelation and audio dropouts. Overall PQ looks like night and day as to what is was. My modem is no longer losing synch and speed tests are now consistently around 4.5 - 4.8 mbps where as before I was getting 1.5 mbps.
> 
> 
> There are still modem slow downs depending on time of day and there is still HD pixelation and audio dropouts, but much less than before. Some HD channels seem bit starved (INHD seems to be the worst to me).
> 
> 
> In case anyone was wondering (you out here TM?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I hate TWC more than ever. Keeping a watch on the launch of D* and MPEG 4 and hoping that Verizon keeps working on the fiber infrastructure and brings FIOS including TV service to the NYC area sooner than later. Patiently waiting for the right alternative so I can call TWC and cancel my account.




Is there a test you can run to see the strength of your modem signal. My modem constantly needs rebooting and TW says everything is fine on their end. I know when teh tech was there he typed something into the address bar in explorer and said signal is strong. I wan't able to see what he typed so I want to know if anyone knows how to check the signal and what it should be. Thanks.


----------



## pciav




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anthonymoody* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here I am Phil!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, you should bundle this solution and sell it for $500.
> 
> 
> TM



...And deal with disgruntled TWC customers and pains in the *ss, like me...







Not for that profit margin...


----------



## pciav




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davedke* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is there a test you can run to see the strength of your modem signal. My modem constantly needs rebooting and TW says everything is fine on their end. I know when teh tech was there he typed something into the address bar in explorer and said signal is strong. I wan't able to see what he typed so I want to know if anyone knows how to check the signal and what it should be. Thanks.



Not 100% sure and it is dependent on your modem. I still have the old Toshiba. I know there is the RCA, and some have purchased there own, probably the Motorola. Here are some sites that can provide some more information.

1) DSL Reports 
2) Speed Guide 
3) Speak Easy Speed Test


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mattdoc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone on this board had any experience with trying to use the 8000/8300 DVR to record a PPV event? ... I'm wondering if I could purchase and DVR it while I'm gone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you need to purchase it in advance, and then remember to record it on the guide. The box will walk you through the process.
> 
> 
> or maybe it is event dependant?
> 
> 
> ----Matt
Click to expand...


I think you guys out there might've gotten PPV confused with VOD (which you absolutely cannot record on the DVR).


I was (to my pleasent suprise) able to purchase and record the PPV concert event on my DVR. It was a long 6 hour block that needed a bunch of space, but it is all there now.


So, for future reference, there is no problem with recording a PPV event on the DVR.


Now if only it were in HD! 


Scott


----------



## cofalt

I need some help. I have a TWC tech coming to my apartment this Saturday. They are sending the tech because they know I have a weak signal, so weak they couldn't connect with my new SA 8300 from the main office to patch through new software (VOD and guide aren't working)... My fear is their solution is going to be just to give me a new box and NOT fix the weak signal...


What should ask them to do? Run new cord from my apt to the box for the building (it's right outside my apt)? Check the signal? Replace the splitter (I have two boxes and Road Runner)?


I just got my first HDTV last week and I know how important a strong signal is for PQ, so any suggestions or tricks as to how to deal with TWC and the tech would be appreciated.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cofalt* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What should ask them to do? Run new cord from my apt to the box for the building (it's right outside my apt)? Check the signal? Replace the splitter (I have two boxes and Road Runner)?



Actually, checking signal strength is one thing that all TWC techs seem to know how to do well. I've had some problems in the past completely unrelated to signal strength, but the first thing they did every time they came to my place, regardless, was check signal strength.


Now, if they need to run new cable inside your apt, the normal techs can handle that; but if they need to rerun the wire from your rooftop (or alleyway), that will be a separate appointment.


Scott


----------



## Goatweed

recently my signals all seemed to be very weak (TV & internet), anyway the tech came out & noticed that they were but the weakness was from the street. It turns out that one of the connectors on the line outside got rusty or corroded, so he ran a brand new clean line, and the speeds/stuttering I had went away, PQ was better than before.


fast forward to last week, my internet speeds went from 4.5 Mbit to 500kbps. I called them up, and according to them it was ok on their end, it must be internet traffic. Let me repeast, it went from 4.5 mbit to 500KBPS.


I got a tier 3 tech on the line, who promptly had me reboot the modem (which i did before I called them), remove the router (which I also did before I called them), and he tried connecting to the modem - which worked, but the modem wouldnt give him certain numbers back. Long story short, he said its the modem, I made a service appointment for a replacement.


Yesterday, my appointment is from 12-4. I took the day off, hung around the house, etc. 3:30 comes along so I call them and ask where the guy is. Apparently it has to be AFTER the time alloted for them to do anything, but they assured me he would be arriving. 4:15 comes, call and they say they'll find out where he is - and I also now get a free month of service since he was late. 4:30 the techie calls me and tells me there was no need for me to sit around, the problem is external & theyre working on it down the street. Now I'm beyond fuming because one party tells me the signal is fine, its my modem, the other tells me its the signal, not my modem, ive sat around all day & eaten a personal day to boot.


Techie calls me & askes how the dignal is - I go & look and...its dead. The light on the Toshiba went out. He tells me he'll be right over. He shows up, he looks and says "wow, it might be a bad modem". No kidding, ya think? Then I see his service order for my appointment, and it specifically says "NO SIGNAL - REPLACE MODEM". He changed the modem, and now with a new Motorola Surfboard, not only is the signal back, its smoother than ever.


Anyway, I really dont understand how they can just not assume its always hardware - this isnt the first time where Ive had a problem and they refused to accept (initially) that their hardware or signal was at fault. Not to mention calling me to tell me I didnt have to be home to wait - mind you, TWC called me the night before to confirm & make sure someone would be home, as well as called me to confirm yesterday at 1 o'clock to also confirm & make sure someone would be present.


I truly cannot wait for FIOS to become available.


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Goatweed* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...I truly cannot wait for FIOS to become available.



Good news, Verizon just started doing FIOS installs on Staten Island this week in New Dorp. The south shore should be able to order FIOS starting around 9/29, and I'll be calling as soon as I can to switch from road runner.


----------



## LL3HD

Not familiar with the FIOS thing but I am too familiar with TWC incompetence.


I just googled Verizon FIOS TV and found some interesting information on this. On the web site you can request information-- up dates-- on when the TV services will be in your area. I think everyone should do this, so the demand is noted. Competition is good.


----------



## AndyHDTV

my email to Mr. Watson,

"Since the NHL will now be available on OLN, will Comcast owned OLN-HD be showing games on INHD the same way NBATV-HD showed games on INHD?


Also I'm sure approximately 2 weeks from now, MSG-HD we be broadcasting Rangers home games, and FSN-HD will follow with Islanders & Devils home games. Can you please tell me the status of any of these channels, especially MSG-HD?"


His response,

"OLN has not shared any plans with us. We are working to solve transport and compatibility issues with the MSG & FSN HD signals. No ETA yet"


looks like MSG-HD & FSN-HD might finally be on its way!!


----------



## QMAN71

Just to clarify about Verizon FIOS, they are rolling out the FIOS high-speed online right now. FIOS tv will come some time next year I believe.


----------



## ILW

Tonight I noticed that I could get WWOR-DT (UPN) in HD if I bypassed the cable box and connected the cable directly to my television and tuned to Channel 1.9. In the past, I've been able to tune to 1.9, but didn't get it in HD. Does this mean that TWCNYC will soon begin offering WWOR-HD, presumably on Channel 709?


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> my email to Mr. Watson,
> 
> "Since the NHL will now be available on OLN, will Comcast owned OLN-HD be showing games on INHD the same way NBATV-HD showed games on INHD?
> 
> 
> Also I'm sure approximately 2 weeks from now, MSG-HD we be broadcasting Rangers home games, and FSN-HD will follow with Islanders & Devils home games. Can you please tell me the status of any of these channels, especially MSG-HD?"
> 
> 
> His response,
> 
> "OLN has not shared any plans with us. We are working to solve transport and compatibility issues with the MSG & FSN HD signals. No ETA yet"
> 
> 
> looks like MSG-HD & FSN-HD might finally be on its way!!



at least you got a reply...my email went unanswered. i really hope we have those channels by opening day. let's hope his response means they have worked out the contractual component of carrying them.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ILW* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Tonight I noticed that I could get WWOR-DT (UPN) in HD if I bypassed the cable box and connected the cable directly to my television and tuned to Channel 1.9. In the past, I've been able to tune to 1.9, but didn't get it in HD. Does this mean that TWCNYC will soon begin offering WWOR-HD, presumably on Channel 709?



Coincidentally, last night I noticed that in the Diagnostic mode, I could tune Channel 709 in HD for the first time.


I've been able to tune 709 in SD in Diagnostic mode for some time, but this is the first time I noticed an HD signal coming in. The programming at the time happened to be non-HD, so I've no idea whether we'll get HD programming in true HD or not, but it would seem to be a good bet!


...seems like they're gearing up to officially launch UPN in HD here.....


Scott


----------



## Goanna




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ILW* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Tonight I noticed that I could get WWOR-DT (UPN) in HD if I bypassed the cable box and connected the cable directly to my television and tuned to Channel 1.9. In the past, I've been able to tune to 1.9, but didn't get it in HD. Does this mean that TWCNYC will soon begin offering WWOR-HD, presumably on Channel 709?



I called them about UPN HD in the past and they said they used to carry it but dropped it as it was always very poor quality. I would love to see them bring it back though. I catch a few shows on there every week, mostly SciFi Repeats on the weekends, lol. Be very cool to be able to watch both stargate series in HD every sunday now, even if they are just upscaled







.


----------



## Goanna

Also, just a quick question here.


Does anyone know if the QuickView Expander SATA External Hard Drives are ever going to be available to use on the 8300HD's? I just got off the phone with a CSR, she asked a floor manager about the SATA ports and he said any box manufactured after July 05 should have an active SATA, but he has never even heard of the QuickView Expander.


From Maxtors Description, it seems the Quickview Expander is not just a regular SATA hard drive. It sounds like it is made just for DVR's, Maybe some type of encryption built in, or a certain FAT that the DVR's use? So, I am thinking any other external SATA drive probably would not work.


----------



## margoba

Many SATA drives seem to be working in SARA based 8300's for months now, so my guess is that this is a PASSPORT firmware issue. Has any PASSPORT user tried it lately?


-barry


----------



## Goanna




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Many SATA drives seem to be working in SARA based 8300's for months now, so my guess is that this is a PASSPORT firmware issue. Has any PASSPORT user tried it lately?
> 
> 
> -barry



TWC still doesnt supply any SARA based units though, right, just passport? Or are they starting to use SARA as well?


I need something now, with all the weekly primetime shows coming back now, things only last about a day, it really stinks, lol. I got used to everything lasting a week or more over the summer as I was taping alot less then usual withou tall the primetime shows.


----------



## margoba

TWC in the New York City area is PASSPORT based, and will almost certainly remain that way. I mentioned the SARA results to let you know that you can try it with PASSPORT if you want, but you would have to spend some money on a SATA drive, and lots of time and mental energy installing it, just to see if it might work.


Others have tried, and failed, at adding SATA drives to PASSPORT, but that was several months ago, and things sometimes change quickly nowadays. TWCNYC does not officially support SATA, and it is unlikely to work, but if you're really desparate.....


-barry


----------



## Goanna




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> TWC in the New York City area is PASSPORT based, and will almost certainly remain that way. I mentioned the SARA results to let you know that you can try it with PASSPORT if you want, but you would have to spend some money on a SATA drive, and lots of time and mental energy installing it, just to see if it might work.
> 
> 
> Others have tried, and failed, at adding SATA drives to PASSPORT, but that was several months ago, and things sometimes change quickly nowadays. TWCNYC does not officially support SATA, and it is unlikely to work, but if you're really desparate.....
> 
> 
> -barry



Well, Maybe it is worth a try again since that floor manager just said 8300HD's manufactured after July should have active SATA ports. Mine is from April 05, so I need to go switch it for a newer one before I even attempt it, but if I find a good price on an external SATA drive, then maybe I will give it a shot. Worst case scenario, if the drive doesnt work, I use it with my PC instead as I can always use more storage here as well







.


----------



## anthonymoody

I can't believe I might have a reason to move to Staten Island







I can say that, I grew up there










TM


----------



## orbeyonde

Verizon was installing FIOS on Todt Hill on Staten Island, back in June, havent seen or heard anything from Verizon since then. Im not gonna switch to FIOS but the competition they bring will surely imrpove the selection of channels that TWC brings.


Heres keeping our fingers crossed.


----------



## bigd86




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orbeyonde* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Verizon was installing FIOS on Todt Hill on Staten Island, back in June, havent seen or heard anything from Verizon since then. Im not gonna switch to FIOS but the competition they bring will surely imrpove the selection of channels that TWC brings.
> 
> 
> Heres keeping our fingers crossed.



I have friends with FIOS in Westchester-BUT it is so far only for internet access. Television (from what I remember reading in the Washington Post) is being test marketed in a few locations (some in Texas from what I read) and will be "in about 20% of our markets by 2008". So-don't get too excited too quickly!!!


----------



## Goanna

Just an FYI, someone here mentioned they were able to tune to channel 709 while in Diagnostic Mode. Well, I tried as well and I was able to tune into 709 as well as 711, so maybe, just maybe, these 2 channels will finally make it into our lineup.


With FiOS TV offering over 20 HD channels TWC is going to have to give us some new ones if they want us to stay with them if/when FiOS TV is actually launched around here. Hopefully they will do so sooner then later, but this is TWC we are talking about, so probably not, lol.


----------



## teebeebee1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Goanna* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just an FYI, someone here mentioned they were able to tune to channel 709 while in Diagnostic Mode. Well, I tried as well and I was able to tune into 709 as well as 711, so maybe, just maybe, these 2 channels will finally make it into our lineup.
> 
> 
> With FiOS TV offering over 20 HD channels TWC is going to have to give us some new ones if they want us to stay with them if/when FiOS TV is actually launched around here. Hopefully they will do so sooner then later, but this is TWC we are talking about, so probably not, lol.



wow, i wanna try! How do I get into diagnostic mode, i have a HDDVR 8300, just got it woot


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Goanna* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just an FYI, someone here mentioned they were able to tune to channel 709 while in Diagnostic Mode. Well, I tried as well and I was able to tune into 709 as well as 711, so maybe, just maybe, these 2 channels will finally make it into our lineup.
> 
> 
> With FiOS TV offering over 20 HD channels TWC is going to have to give us some new ones if they want us to stay with them if/when FiOS TV is actually launched around here. Hopefully they will do so sooner then later, but this is TWC we are talking about, so probably not, lol.



I have the 8300 and i entered the diagnostic mode by holding down "exit" & "select". But I did not see 711 pop up, just an upconverted 709.


----------



## Goanna

Yeah, hold down "exit" and "select" on the STB (not on the remote) at the same time, and wait for the readout to say "diag"


Then, tune into 709 and 711


I should mention, while I was able to access 711 it was just a grey screen, no video. But the banner said "WB HD" and the show title at the time. 709 was just labeled as "UPN" not "UPN HD".


----------



## AndyHDTV

Tried again and got the blinking "???" symbol when I entered 711.

I'll keep trying throughout the week.


----------



## John Mason

Tuned in WPIX (channel 11, HD) yesterday on my 2nd cable subscription, RCN. Not sure whether I gained or lost with RCN's recent channnel 11 addition. That's because a Cinemax HD feature I watched last night, "Flight of Phoenix," had--unusually--too much MPEG breakup with image motion. I've kept RCN with TWC mostly for Cinemax and Starz in HD. But if they've had to squeeze the bit rates too low (causing breakups) for the new channel, suspect I'll finally drop RCN. Rarely watch 11, but I've set the DCT6412 DRV to capture "Supernatural" in HD this Tuesday. RCN just mailed me a notification about the addition. -- John


----------



## beatles6

All 4 of the Yankees vs. Orioles games from Camden Yards this week will be on YES HD. This was confirmed during a promo during today's broadcast and in the TWCNYC program guide. This is the first time YES will be doing a road HD broadcast in a city other than Boston or vs. the Mets. I guess it is because of the importance of the games and that there are no more home games on YES this season.


----------



## beatles6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> my email to Mr. Watson,
> 
> His response,
> 
> "We are working to solve transport and compatibility issues with the MSG & FSN HD signals. No ETA yet"



My interpretation of his response is that they have made a deal to carry these channels. Could the unresolved issues be due to the fact that MSG HD and FSN HD are carried via fiber? How great would it finally be to have these two channels with probably one or 2 HD games per night between the 4 teams!!!!


----------



## marcos_p




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beatles6* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My interpretation of his response is that they have made a deal to carry these channels. Could the unresolved issues be due to the fact that MSG HD and FSN HD are carried via fiber? How great would it finally be to have these two channels with probably one or 2 HD games per night between the 4 teams!!!!



It been my understanding for year(s) that the main reason TWC NYC takes soooo long to add HD channels is lack of available bandwidth. Plain and simple.

It's also been my understanding that the remaining analog channel are an enormous bandwidth hogs.


----------



## Ken Ross

And what makes me think that D* will carry none of them?


----------



## andrewjnyc

I just succeeded in tuning in WWOR in HD on my 8300 by simply punching in 709 on my remote. It's not listed in the program guide (meaning recording the channel won't be possible, at least not unless it can be done manually) but it looks like it's there, just in time for the season premiere of Veronica Mars to be watch-able in HD. Roll on channel 11...


----------



## AndyHDTV

Has anybody ever seen 16x9 1080i video on 709? I always seem to see 4x3 upconverted 1080i.


----------



## andrewjnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anybody ever seen 16x9 1080i video on 709? I always seem to see 4x3 upconverted 1080i.



Well, everything they've had on tonight (America's Next Top Model and the movie they're showing right now) has been 4x3 upconverted via the OTA HD signal as well. We probably won't get to check out true 16x9/1080i action on 709 until the coming week's UPN primetime shows air.


----------



## Maurice2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beatles6* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> All 4 of the Yankees vs. Orioles games from Camden Yards this week will be on YES HD. This was confirmed during a promo during today's broadcast and in the TWCNYC program guide. This is the first time YES will be doing a road HD broadcast in a city other than Boston or vs. the Mets. I guess it is because of the importance of the games and that there are no more home games on YES this season.



Very glad to know that. It surprises me that this is not advertised in media such as the New York Times or the TV Guide. It's as if it is of interest to such a smalll minority of people that it's not worth advertising. When are they going to recognize that interest in HDTV is spreading fast and that the more people are informed about programs in HD the more the industry will profit?


----------



## nbuubu

I know it's nice we're finally getting a new channel or two, but am I the only one who would have preferred an HD Starz!, Cinemax or ESPN2 over UPN? My tv does a decent job upconverting Judge Judy and Jerry Springer all by itself. Doesn't it seem like a horrible waste of bandwidth?


----------



## randymac88

It doesn't SEEM like a horrible waste of bandwith, it IS a horrible waste of bandwith. UPN? Does anyone really watch UPN anyway? MSG HD please.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maurice2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Very glad to know that. It surprises me that this is not advertised in media such as the New York Times or the TV Guide. It's as if it is of interest to such a smalll minority of people that it's not worth advertising. When are they going to recognize that interest in HDTV is spreading fast and that the more people are informed about programs in HD the more the industry will profit?



Agree!


Usually, the NY Times does indicate whether a show is in HD in their TV listings. Tonight's Yankees at Baltimore game is not listed as in HD. I hope that beatles6 information is correct. That's fantastic news!


The unfortunate reality is, many of the fanatical HDers, still won't know the game is in HD, unless they stumble on this thread, or, happen to neurotically check 708 at game time.


----------



## Goatweed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nbuubu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I know it's nice we're finally getting a new channel or two, but am I the only one who would have preferred an HD Starz!, Cinemax or ESPN2 over UPN? My tv does a decent job upconverting Judge Judy and Jerry Springer all by itself. Doesn't it seem like a horrible waste of bandwidth?



I'd personally like to see Starz On Demand - having more choices of movies is always a good deal. I dont understand why TWC carries all of the Starz channels but NOT the OD portion?


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Agree!
> 
> 
> Usually, the NY Times does indicate whether a show is in HD in their TV listings. Tonight's Yankees at Baltimore game is not listed as in HD. I hope that beatles6 information is correct. That's fantastic news!
> 
> 
> The unfortunate reality is, many of the fanatical HDers, still won't know the game is in HD, unless they stumble on this thread, or, happen to neurotically check 708 at game time.



From yesnetwork.com 

YES To Broadcast Remaining Yankees Games In HD, Starting September 19


YES Is No. 1 in Males 18+ in New York 15 of the last 21 Game Nights


NEW YORK, September 12, 2005 The YES Network ( www.yesnetwork.com ) will provide New York Yankees fans with enhanced coverage of the Yankees as the network, beginning September 19, will present the remainder of its home and away Yankees telecasts in high definition. Throughout the season, YES has presented all Yankees home telecasts, and away telecasts featuring the Mets and Red Sox, in high definition. YES has now made special arrangements to present the September 27, 28 and 29 Yankees-Orioles telecasts from Baltimore in high-definition.


The YES Network has finished No. 1 in males 18+ in New York on 15 of the last 21 nights on which it has televised the Yankees. During one post-All Star Game stretch, YES was No. 1 in New York among males 18+ a network-record seven straight game nights. In addition, YES' primetime Yankees telecasts rank No. 1 this season in four key demographics: men 18+, men 18-49, men 21-49 and men 25-54 (Source: Nielsen Media Research).


"Our ability to now present the remainder of our Yankees schedule in hi-def translates into greater value for our affiliates and viewers," said Ray Hopkins, COO, YES Network. "The Yankees are a powerful draw, as evidenced by our great ratings. As the team battles its A.L. East rivals in pursuit of a postseason berth, YES viewers will experience the optimum sights, sounds and emotion of Yankees baseball through our HD telecasts."


----------



## John Mason

Looks like they're testing 709 in different areas. Can tune it in diagnostics (669 MHz) versus 09's 753 MHz, but only hear 709's audio. At eastside mid-town, tapping in 709 on my 8300HD remote only results in a ??? indication. Same with 711.


BTW, find the NY Times weekly TV magazine is usually pretty good with HD listings, although wish they'd opt out and accurately edit TNT's HD B.S., which indicated the President's Cup golf match was supposed to be HD last Thursday/Friday--plus most daytime programming.


Also, it'd be nice to hear more about TWC's switched broadcasting (SB) tinkering, slated for '06 supposedly. In some articles SB should deliver all the HD we want (just tune it like VOD, minus head-end hard drives). That rosy view seems to contrast with twcinsider's post here a while back that it'll be used for foreign-language channels. -- John


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *QMAN71* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> From yesnetwork.com
> 
> YES To Broadcast Remaining Yankees Games In HD, *Starting September 19*
> 
> *beginning September 19, will present the remainder of its home and away Yankees telecasts in high definition*. Throughout the season, YES has presented all Yankees home telecasts, and away telecasts featuring the Mets and Red Sox, in high definition. YES has now made special arrangements to *present the September 27, 28 and 29 Yankees-Orioles telecasts from Baltimore in high-definition.*
> 
> 
> "Our ability to now present the remainder of our Yankees schedule in hi-def translates into greater value for our affiliates and viewers," said yadda yadda yadda




But what about tonight's game?

In one breath they say the remainder starting the 19th and in another gasp they say 9/27?? I hope it's a typo in their press release.


Once again, thanks for the information. It's not that I don't believe you or beatle6. I've been burnt with false HD sightings for years. I have to see it in my living room.


----------



## Maurice2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> BTW, find the NY Times weekly TV magazine is usually pretty good with HD listings



Where do you find these listings? I get the NY Times evey day. On Sunday there is included a separate TV section for the week, but I don't see any mention of HD programs. Am I missing something?


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> But what about tonight's game?
> 
> In one breath they say the remainder starting the 19th and in another gasp they say 9/27?? I hope it's a typo in their press release.
> 
> 
> Once again, thanks for the information. It's not that I don't believe you or beatle6. I've been burnt with false HD sightings for years. I have to see it in my living room.



Good point, I didnt even catch that. Tonight's game is actually a make-up of a rained out game (it was supposed to be a scheduled day off for the yanks) so perhaps it was just an oversight by whoever wrote the press release.


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maurice2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Where do you find these listings? I get the NY Times evey day. On Sunday there is included a separate TV section for the week, but I don't see any mention of HD programs. Am I missing something?



They just put "HD" at each the end of each program in 1080i/720p with Sunday's weekly guide. Usually fairly accurate--other than TNT's distortion of the term. Never check the daily guides here. -- John


----------



## Goanna




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nbuubu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I know it's nice we're finally getting a new channel or two, but am I the only one who would have preferred an HD Starz!, Cinemax or ESPN2 over UPN? My tv does a decent job upconverting Judge Judy and Jerry Springer all by itself. Doesn't it seem like a horrible waste of bandwidth?



I like to watch the SciFi shows and cancelled series they play on the weekends, but other then that I never watch it. If they upconverted Stargate SG1 and Atlantis to 16x9 1080i when they play it on the weekends that would make it worthwhile for me, lol.


I wouldn't mind seeing Cinemax and TMC in HD, but I could care less about HD sports channels. I never got into sports and probably never will, which is fine by me.


----------



## eddieb187

I have the 8300HD DVR like most of you.

I'm in upstate NY though.

These constant audio signal dropouts everone experiences.

I get them also. Not every channel, but most, some worse than others.

Mostly with Hd programming not much with analog.

A TWC tech has been out to my house to check the incomming signal.

They say it's good. A strong signal.

They even installed a signal booster because I have some splitters.

Does anyone know what the deal is?

Is it the 8300 box (I think maybe), TWC transmission?

Or is it the signal TWC is getting from the networks?

Does anyone really know?

Thanks,

Eddie


----------



## TerryJ

Going into diagnostic mode on my 8300HD, I can get channel 709... one UPN show was full 16x9 1080i (some sitcom named "One on One"). Terrible show, but looked very very nice!


The sitcom after that show ("All of Us") is now only 4x3. The change in ratio did not change the humor (as in... not so funny.)


-Terry


----------



## teebeebee1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eddieb187* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have the 8300HD DVR like most of you.
> 
> I'm in upstate NY though.
> 
> These constant audio signal dropouts everone experiences.
> 
> I get them also. Not every channel, but most, some worse than others.
> 
> Mostly with Hd programming not much with analog.
> 
> A TWC tech has been out to my house to check the incomming signal.
> 
> They say it's good. A strong signal.
> 
> They even installed a signal booster because I have some splitters.
> 
> Does anyone know what the deal is?
> 
> Is it the 8300 box (I think maybe), TWC transmission?
> 
> Or is it the signal TWC is getting from the networks?
> 
> Does anyone really know?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Eddie




don't stress, i get them all the time on the HD channels, i'm sure we're not alone, jsut tweaking until this technology is perfect.


Dammit, get my espn2hd soon, this LSU game looks like ******* in FDTV (FuzzyDefTV)


----------



## cliftonmets

Hi. I have TWC all the way up in Albany. Had a question. I have an SA 8300HD and I was wondering how you figure out if you get different channels in diagnostic mode rather than the normal mode? thanx


----------



## AndyHDTV

I'm getting UPN-HD on 709 in diagnostic mode also. And I'm definitely going to ask Mr. Watson about when we can receive this hidden HD channel without going into diagnostic mode and recording it manually.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cliftonmets* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi. I have TWC all the way up in Albany. Had a question. I have an SA 8300HD and I was wondering how you figure out if you get different channels in diagnostic mode rather than the normal mode? thanx



To enter Diagnostic Mode press and hold the "exit" & "select" botton on your box until "Diag" appears on the box. then enter the channel your curious about.


----------



## andrewjnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *randymac88* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It doesn't SEEM like a horrible waste of bandwith, it IS a horrible waste of bandwith. UPN? Does anyone really watch UPN anyway? MSG HD please.



Veronica Mars and Everybody Hates Chris are both terrific shows, and I'm thrilled about the prospect of getting them in HD. Last yeat, ********** was the only way I could see Veronica Mars in its 16x9 OAR, since UPN doesn't letterbox the non-HD versions of most of their HD shows.


Yeah, I know, VM and EHC are only two shows, but I actually think that 9 and 11 are channels that TWC should be carrying in HD as a matter of general principle, for no other reason that they are local stations which have an HD feed. When a company like TWC is given a monopoly contract by the government, carrying all local stations in the best format available is simply the Right Thing to Do.


----------



## beatles6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *randymac88* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It doesn't SEEM like a horrible waste of bandwith, it IS a horrible waste of bandwith. UPN? Does anyone really watch UPN anyway? MSG HD please.



I'll second that!!!!


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beatles6* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'll second that!!!!



yeah, opening day is only 15 days away...please get us hockey in HD!


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> yeah, opening day is only 15 days away...please get us hockey in HD!



To add MSG/FSN-HD at this point in the year is nothing less than a slap in the face to Mets fans. If they add these channels, there had better be a guarantee that every single Mets game next season will be carried in HD on the new MES network. They've had years to get MSG/FSN-HD on TWC while they were carrying Mets games. I don't want to hear any bandwidth excuses come spring when it's time for the Mets to play if they add those channels in the fall...

-JMP


----------



## Goanna




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andrewjnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Veronica Mars and Everybody Hates Chris are both terrific shows, and I'm thrilled about the prospect of getting them in HD. Last yeat, ********** was the only way I could see Veronica Mars in its 16x9 OAR, since UPN doesn't letterbox the non-HD versions of most of their HD shows.
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know, VM and EHC are only two shows, but I actually think that 9 and 11 are channels that TWC should be carrying in HD as a matter of general principle, for no other reason that they are local stations which have an HD feed. When a company like TWC is given a monopoly contract by the government, carrying all local stations in the best format available is simply the Right Thing to Do.



I agree. those 2 stations should just be there. If by some chance I want to tune into UPN of WB HD I should be able to do so without a problem. I was actually considering getting a set top ATSC tuner a while back just to get those 2 channels (as I have an HDTV monitor, no built in tuner).


If bandwidth is such a worry, they should just start getting rid of the analog channels. Phases them out a couple at a time and send a message to customers who still have analog STB's saying to get their lazy asses to the phone or the local cable store and get digital STB's if they want their channels back.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *QMAN71* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Tonight's game is actually a make-up of a rained out game ... perhaps it was just an oversight by whoever wrote the press release.




You're absolutely correctit was a rescheduled make-up game. That is why it wasn't included. Fortunately, last nights game was in glorious HD. This is going to be one exciting week of baseball.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *randymac88* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It doesn't SEEM like a horrible waste of bandwith, it IS a horrible waste of bandwith. UPN? Does anyone really watch UPN anyway? MSG HD please.



Yes, but it *is* being broadcast over the air locally, and isn't TWC obligated to carry all of the OTA signals?


So it would seems that by mandate, TWC must allocate its bandwidth for OTA programming first.


Personally, I fall on the "give us more HD movies" side over the "give us more HD sports", as I'm not much of a sports-watcher at all (though the sports content does make good demo material for my HDTV to my friends & family! ;-) ).


Scott


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm getting UPN-HD on 709 in diagnostic mode also. And I'm definitely going to ask Mr. Watson about when we can receive this hidden HD channel without going into diagnostic mode and recording it manually.



This might not be the best tactic to take.


My guess is that more likely than not, this action will casue Mr. Watson to order his underlings to remove the channel from the diagnostic mode to keep us from complaining about it! Then we won't have it at all.....


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This might not be the best tactic to take.
> 
> 
> My guess is that more likely than not, this action will casue Mr. Watson to order his underlings to remove the channel from the diagnostic mode to keep us from complaining about it! Then we won't have it at all.....



Naahh... I think you're giving the Keystone Cops, AKA bumbling idiots, AKA TWC, too much credit. I doubt that this anomaly discovered here is cause for concern. They shouldn't worry about our smarts. They should just concern themselves with giving us better serviceincluding more channels.


----------



## nbuubu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is going to be one exciting week of baseball.




Though true, I couldn't help but laugh. Baseball and exciting aren't usually words spoken in the same sentence.


----------



## cofalt

Can we discuss Yanks/Sox on Friday.... UPN usually has the Friday night Yanks games. ESPN also has the game. So will ESPN HD be blocked by UPN? Any chance if that's the case we can get the Friday night game in HD through the much discussed 709?


I'm assuming Fox and YES will take care of my HD needs on for games 2 & 3 of the series.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nbuubu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Baseball and exciting aren't usually words spoken in the same sentence.













LOL

I agree!


And geeze, did you see that pitcher for Baltimore last night, Lopez, I think is his name? Ponderous!! Took more time to throw a pitch then it takes for a TWCSR to answer the phone. (Sorry, had to jab em one more time.)


But with the DVR, (functioning), TV viewing, especially baseball, is so much more enjoyable--


-The game moves along at a great pace.

-I do my own replays.

-FF through the self promotions, commercials, etc.

-Pause when needed.

-Still catch other shows.


Like I need to explain to you folks.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cofalt* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> I'm assuming Fox and YES will take care of my HD needs on for games 2 & 3 of the series.




Don't assume with FOX. In fact, I'd be stunned if it were to be in HD on FOX.


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, but it *is* being broadcast over the air locally, and isn't TWC obligated to carry all of the OTA signals?



The answer to this question is a resounding no. In fact, it's no twice over in this particular case. The rules requiring cable carriers to carry specific local channels do not (yet) apply to their digital (usually, but not always HD) channels.


Furthermore, check out the following bit from the FCC website ( http://www.fcc.gov/mb/facts/csgen.html ):


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FCC website* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The 1992 Cable Act established new standards for television broadcast station signal carriage on cable systems. Under these rules, each local commercial television broadcast station was given the option of selecting mandatory carriage ("must-carry") or retransmission consent ("may carry") for each cable system serving the same market as the commercial television station...
> 
> 
> ...Every three years, every local commercial television station has the right to elect either must-carry or retransmission consent. The initial election was made on June 17, 1993, and was effective on October 6, 1993. The next election occurred on October 1, 1996, and was effective January 1, 1997. All subsequent elections will occur every three years (October 1 1999, to be effective January 1, 2000; October 1, 2002, to be effective January 1, 2003; etc.).
> 
> 
> Generally, if a local commercial television station elects must-carry status, it is entitled to insist on cable carriage in its local market. Each cable system with more than 12 channels must set aside up to one-third of its channel capacity for must-carry stations. For example, if a cable system has 60 channels, it must set aside 20 of those channels for must-carry stations. If there are 25 stations in the market which elected must-carry, the cable operator may choose 20 to carry. On the other hand, if only 15 stations elected must-carry in the market, the cable system would have to carry all 15 of these stations. A must-carry station has a statutory right to a channel position, usually its over-the-air channel number, or another channel number on which it has historically been carried...
> 
> 
> ...A cable system is not permitted to carry a commercial station without the station's consent. Therefore, if the local commercial television station elects retransmission consent, the cable system must obtain that station's consent prior to carrying or transmitting its signal. Except for "superstations," a cable system may not carry the signal of any television broadcast station that is not located in the same market as the cable system without that broadcaster's consent. Superstations are transmitted via satellite, usually nationwide, and the cable system may carry such stations outside their local market without their consent. The negotiations between a television station and a cable system are private agreements which may, but need not, include some form of compensation to the television station such as money, advertising time or additional channel access.



Interestingly, most NYC area broadcast stations have declared themselves as "may carry," rather than "must carry." They can then demand that the cable carriers pay them in exchange for the right to carry their signals. This works especially well for the network affiliates. Remember the bad press TWC got a few years ago when their right to carry WABC expired?


So, in this case, it's the market, not the FCC that mandates that TWC MUST carry local broadcast stations...

-JMP


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> They shouldn't worry about our smarts. They should just concern themselves with giving us better serviceincluding more channels.



True enough, but what they *should* do and what they will do are 2 entirely different things!


;-)


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Naahh... I think you're giving the Keystone Cops, AKA bumbling idiots, AKA TWC, too much credit. I doubt that this anomaly discovered here is cause for concern. They shouldn't worry about our smarts. They should just concern themselves with giving us better serviceincluding more channels.



I dont know what to do? Should I email Mr. Watson and risk them pulling UPN off 709 or just stay quiet and have it as a hidden channel?


got 2 views on it already


----------



## AndyHDTV

I was just watching the Rangers & Devils game on FSN (SD) and the announcer mentioned that FSN was available in HD "ON CABLE TV". I thought they used to say "available on IO Digital Cable". Things are looking good, We just might be geting these HD feeds next week after all.


----------



## AndyHDTV

I hear TWC Firmware updates in San diego

has taken place. check out the link

http://hdtv.forsandiego.com/messages...tml?1127867590


----------



## vindicator

AndyHDTV, thanks alot for the info!!!!


----------



## kilmar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I dont know what to do? Should I email Mr. Watson and risk them pulling UPN off 709 or just stay quiet and have it as a hidden channel?
> 
> 
> got 2 views on it already



Send the email and make sure you put in big bold red blinking font that you and many others on AVSForum will be royally pissed off if they take it off diag. So much so, we just might make a stop on front of the Time Warner bldg. with Anti Bob signs marching to his office and make terroristic demands to reinitiate channel 709. Nothing stops me from watching Veronica Mars in HD! NOTHING! MUHAHAHAHA!


Uh, so what were we talking about?


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cofalt* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can we discuss Yanks/Sox on Friday.... UPN usually has the Friday night Yanks games. ESPN also has the game. So will ESPN HD be blocked by UPN? Any chance if that's the case we can get the Friday night game in HD through the much discussed 709?
> 
> 
> I'm assuming Fox and YES will take care of my HD needs on for games 2 & 3 of the series.




So as far as I can tell, the two biggest games of the baseball season, thus far, will not be in HD.


What the crap?


Friday night's Bosox / Yankees game will be on UPN.

UPN does not cover their games in HD. Regardless of whether we get 709 legitimately or surreptitiously via diagnostics- it aint HD.


Now I know that the Boston network has full HD coverage for their local games the same as YES. It would be great if a deal could be worked out in time.


And the Fox game on Saturday is not listed in HD and there is no reason to think otherwise since they probably will be focusing their HD gear towards the football coverage.


Sunday's game is on YES, so that will be HD.


----------



## anthonymoody

Has anyone here had their box firmware upgraded? According to that post it looks like they've (finally) addressed the HDMI/5.1 digital audio issue in the new fw.


I can't check b/c my theater is out of commission for a spell










TM


----------



## Goanna




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anthonymoody* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone here had their box firmware upgraded? According to that post it looks like they've (finally) addressed the HDMI/5.1 digital audio issue in the new fw.
> 
> 
> I can't check b/c my theater is out of commission for a spell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TM



Are they doing the firmware updates in NYC? That post above mentioned San Diego.


NYC is usually last on TWC's list when it comes to updates, new equipment, anything important. So, if they are doing San Diego now, we should be lucky if we get an update 6 months from now







.


----------



## bigd86

Is anybody getting the Yankee game on 708? All I am getting is a grey screen (on both my 8300HDs)?


----------



## TerryJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigd86* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is anybody getting the Yankee game on 708? All I am getting is a grey screen (on both my 8300HDs)?



Wasn't on when the game started (no pre-game either), but the game just came on in HD (708).


-Terry


----------



## bigd86

Never mind-it just came up.


----------



## AndyHDTV

Just saw the guide for WED and I did't see hockey on INHD or INHD2, so maybe we wont be getting the OLN-HD feed on those channels.


http://www.inhd.com/schedules/schedules.jsp 


At least there's Hockey on HDNet later that night.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigd86* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is anybody getting the Yankee game on 708? All I am getting is a grey screen (on both my 8300HDs)?












I had the same temporary horror last night too, freaking me out big time.


I called TWCS, ha, needed some light humor to clam me down. They said, The YES network was up and running, it must be your problem. They scheduled a house call, ha.


I started to watch the game on channel 30 and tried to leave 708 in the PIP box to see if and when it would be back on, but for some reason the PIP box was somehow switching to channel 1. So, I went upstairs to my bedroom set and put 708 on really loud, (to hope to hear it come back on). Went back to the living room to watch it on channel 30, moments later the set upstairs was blasting. I was happy.


One other unrelated rant-

The Bosox / Jays game was in SD on ESPN HD?? What the heck??

This was crap for the obvious reasons but also because the SD ESPN channel was delayed more than the ESPN HD channel. If I kept the SD ESPN in my PIP box, I had a full screen picture filling the PIP box but it was several steps behind. This was too much of a distraction because the Yankee announcers were commenting on the Sox game moments before I saw it in the PIP.

So, if I put the HD ESPN channel in the PIP box, it was synched fine but I had the damn ESPN HD side bars in the pip box- very annoying. This only reminded me that the game was not in HD.


I know, I know, this should be my biggest problem in life. Thank God my wife is into the same sports.


----------



## cofalt

How often (% wise) are the ESPN baseball games NOT in HD?


----------



## jcc

TWC Direct connect to tuner shows UPN to be channel 1-9, what's the channel for WB HD? Does anyone know?


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> TWC Direct connect to tuner shows UPN to be channel 1-9, what's the channel for WB HD? Does anyone know?



I did a rescan of all digital channels 2 nights ago and could not find WB HD. I manually tried 1.11 and there was no signal there either.


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cofalt* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How often (% wise) are the ESPN baseball games NOT in HD?



During the regular season, the ESPN exclusive games (Sunday night) are always in HD. Some of their Monday and Wednesday night games are in HD, but it seems like at least half are not. Of course, the games other than their Sunday night games are all subject to blackout in the local markets, which significantly diminishes the viewer base for most games during most of the season (this week being the exception).


It looks as though ESPN and Fox will broadcast all of the MLB post-season in HDTV, except for one date where Fox is carrying two games, so the out of region one will be on FX. There are a few instances where we'll miss out on an HD game because ESPN will be carrying one on ESPNHD and another on ESPN2HD...

-JMP


----------



## pdroth

MSG in HD!!!


Those with QAM tuners go to 87.3 right now!! Rangers vs. Islanders.


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> MSG in HD!!!
> 
> 
> Those with QAM tuners go to 87.3 right now!! Rangers vs. Islanders.



You have got to be @#$%& kidding me! They wait until the baseball season is in its last week, and THEN add MSG-HD?


They'd better work out a way to carry 162 Mets games in HD next year, including whatever Fox wants to carry. After 5 years of listening to announcements that the games are being broadcast in HD, it's the least they can do for us Mets fans.

-JMP


----------



## orbeyonde

I have heard from a source that TWCNY and CV have worked out a deal. The deal involves NY1 en espnaol being available in CV and News12 Brooklyn being available in TWC Brooklyn. I believe the deal also worked out the issues for MSG-HD and FSN-HD. They should be up any day now.


I hope my source is true


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> MSG in HD!!!
> 
> 
> Those with QAM tuners go to 87.3 right now!! Rangers vs. Islanders.



I missed the live game. I saw the rebroadcast at 11 on 87.3 on my tuner.

It looked like an upconverted 4x3 video that was slightly stretched.


I think the next game is Sunday, I'll have to tune in LIVE.

and i'll keep checking 727


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I missed the live game. I saw the rebroadcast at 11 on 87.3 on my tuner.
> 
> It looked like an upconverted 4x3 video that was slightly stretched.
> 
> 
> I think the next game is Sunday, I'll have to tune in LIVE.
> 
> and i'll keep checking 727




True, the replay late last night was in 4:3. But there was no doubt that when it was live it was in 16:9, 1080i. The PQ was fantastic.


----------



## jcc

Funny, I saw the MSG game live on the Disc HD channel last night. I hate sports so I quickly turned the channel...










It was a surprise to me since I was trying to tune in to see what's going to be on Disc HD.


----------



## bigd86

I seem to now be getting MSG HD on 712 (HD Specials-guide says "No Programming Available"), but no sound.

It's a start.


----------



## simplyterry




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigd86* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I seem to now be getting MSG HD on 712 (HD Specials-guide says "No Programming Available"), but no sound.
> 
> It's a start.



Yes....MSG HD is on 712. This channel didn't exist yesterday, we just had HD Specials on 708.


----------



## bigd86




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *simplyterry* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes....MSG HD is on 712. This channel didn't exist yesterday, we just had HD Specials on 708.



Do you have sound on 712?


----------



## Maurice2

I just read that the Yankees-Boston game tonight is on ESPNHD (channel 725). Is this true?


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maurice2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just read that the Yankees-Boston game tonight is on ESPNHD (channel 725). Is this true?



According to the NY Times tv schedule, they have the White Sox / Indians game listed for ESPN. This would make sense and be better since if it were to be the Yankees game on ESPN, we wouldn't get it. It would be subject to blackout restrictions. I hope, I hope I hope that the Yankees game tonight is in HD but all indications are that it won't be.


----------



## simplyterry




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigd86* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do you have sound on 712?



Yeah, got sound on 712...


The guide is still saying no programming available however. I wonder if we're gonna receive FSNY HD as well?


----------



## simplyterry




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> According to the NY Times tv schedule, they have the White Sox / Indians game listed for ESPN. This would make sense and be better since if it were to be the Yankees game on ESPN, we wouldn't get it. It would be subject to blackout restrictions. I hope, I hope I hope that the Yankees game tonight is in HD but all indications are that it won't be.



The ESPN broadcast will be blacked out anyway. Also, the game isn't being broadcast in HD by ESPN.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *simplyterry* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The ESPN broadcast will be blacked out anyway. Also, the game isn't being broadcast in HD by ESPN.




I know, I thought I just said that, maybe you were responding to Maurice2?


----------



## simplyterry




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I know, I thought I just said that, maybe you were responding to Maurice2?



Sorry...Yeah, I meant to reply to the previous guy.


----------



## petp13

just a quick newbie question here....ive tried to read as much of the 175+ pages on this thread.....

does TWC cable offer a HD box that has HDMI and is NOT a DVR???? i just want a plain ole cable box with no gizmos on it. thanks vm!!!!


----------



## bigd86




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *simplyterry* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah, got sound on 712...
> 
> 
> The guide is still saying no programming available however. I wonder if we're gonna receive FSNY HD as well?



Interesting about the sound. As soon as you said you had it, I went back and checked-and I am not getting any DIGITAL sound-but if I switch my receiver to the analog sound outputs of the 8300HD, I have sound. Only a very few channels are like that-and 712 is the only HD one that I have to switch like that. Not a big deal, just very strange.


----------



## JerryNY

I have a SA 8300 HD hooked up to my Plasma and an eyeTV500 QAM HD tuner hooked up to my Mac. I usually rue watching the Yankees on Fridays on UPN 9 as their SD PQ is awful but last night I came across an HD version of UPN 9 on my eyeTV 500. It it 1080i and I was wondering if anyone else had seen this? Is there anyway to tune this new HD UPN on my cable box?


-Jerry C.


----------



## timewaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JerryNY* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a SA 8300 HD hooked up to my Plasma and an eyeTV500 QAM HD tuner hooked up to my Mac. I usually rue watching the Yankees on Fridays on UPN 9 as their SD PQ is awful but last night I came across an HD version of UPN 9 on my eyeTV 500. It it 1080i and I was wondering if anyone else had seen this? Is there anyway to tune this new HD UPN on my cable box?
> 
> 
> -Jerry C.



If you see the above postings, it is mentioned you can get HD UPN by putting the box in diagnostic mode and tuning to 709.


----------



## teebeebee1

Do I get to channel 727 MSG HD by going into diag mode too?


----------



## simplyterry




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teebeebee1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do I get to channel 727 MSG HD by going into diag mode too?



Just turn to channel 712.......MSG HD


----------



## grodri02

Is the Yankee game showing in UPN9 showing it in HD?


----------



## simplyterry




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grodri02* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is the Yankee game showing in UPN9 showing it in HD?



No, it's in SD. How do you exit this Diag Mode.


----------



## Goanna




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *simplyterry* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No, it's in SD. How do you exit this Diag Mode.



Power off and back on.


And, is anyone else in Staten Island having luck with 709 and/or 711 in diagnostic mode? While I am able to tune to them all I am getting now is a grey screen with no audio on both.


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Goanna* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Power off and back on.
> 
> 
> And, is anyone else in Staten Island having luck with 709 and/or 711 in diagnostic mode? While I am able to tune to them all I am getting now is a grey screen with no audio on both.



Same here...


----------



## eddieb187

Is anyone having a problem with HBO HD?

I loose the picture every night between 2am and 4am.

Blank gray screen or frozen picture.

701 and 208.

No problem with the sound.


----------



## roykirk1

Watching Yankee game on Fox... seems like the sound is out of sync with the video. Is anyone else experiencing this, or is it something to do with my box? If its my box, how do you reset? I have the Pioneer 3150, I think.


Thanks


----------



## roykirk1

Looks like its the feed. The COMMERCIALS are fine. But when the game is on, the audio is obviously a second or two ahead of the video. Ugh. This is annoying.


----------



## beatles6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roykirk1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Watching Yankee game on Fox... seems like the sound is out of sync with the video. Is anyone else experiencing this, or is it something to do with my box? If its my box, how do you reset? I have the Pioneer 3150, I think.
> 
> 
> Thanks



It's a FOX problem. If you noticed when they go to commercial the sound/video sync is fine.


----------



## beatles6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *simplyterry* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes....MSG HD is on 712. This channel didn't exist yesterday, we just had HD Specials on 708.



Confirming MSG HD on channel 712 in Staten Island!!!!! Am I dreaming??? I thought this day would never come!!! Thank you TWC and Bob Watson!! Can FSNY HD be far behind??


----------



## roykirk1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beatles6* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Confirming MSG HD on channel 712 in Staten Island!!!!! Am I dreaming??? I thought this day would never come!!! Thank you TWC and Bob Watson!! Can FSNY HD be far behind??



AWESOME. So this means Knicks games in HD this fall!


When is TWC gonna get UPN and WB HD. I dont have HD extra package, so when Giants are on ESPN, I have to watch in SD. Yuck.


----------



## EricScott

Is the Yankees game on fox in 480p or 720p? It dosn't look too hot on my DLP display - at least the views of the batter from behind the pitcher. Looks better on my LCD but still not as good as it should look.


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EricScott* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is the Yankees game on fox in 480p or 720p? It dosn't look too hot on my DLP display - at least the views of the batter from behind the pitcher. Looks better on my LCD but still not as good as it should look.



480p upconverted to 720p


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *QMAN71* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 480p upconverted to 720p



That makes me feel better. Thought there was some issue w/ my display. Pretty pathetic that they can't move some HD cameras to Boston to cover this game.


----------



## teebeebee1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roykirk1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> AWESOME. So this means Knicks games in HD this fall!
> 
> 
> When is TWC gonna get UPN and WB HD. I dont have HD extra package, so when Giants are on ESPN, I have to watch in SD. Yuck.




sign up for the HD package, you don't have HD unless you have INHD, HDNET and ESPN HD, why wouldn't you spend a little bit more to get them all in HD?


Odd, New Yorkers spend 10 bucks for a drink but won't spend it for something useful, weird ass city.


----------



## Goanna

Anyone notice channel 720 today? HD Pay Per View! Its showing up in the guide and all but there arent any choices available for purchase yet.


----------



## Goanna




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teebeebee1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> sign up for the HD package, you don't have HD unless you have INHD, HDNET and ESPN HD, why wouldn't you spend a little bit more to get them all in HD?
> 
> 
> Odd, New Yorkers spend 10 bucks for a drink but won't spend it for something useful, weird ass city.



10 bucks a month for 5 channels that dont always play anything worth watching? That 120 dollars I save at the end of the year can go towards a better investment. The main thing people are paying for with that additional HD teir is ESPN HD but since I hate sports, I dont need to shell out the extra cash for that







.


----------



## broadwayblue

wow...great news about MSG-HD. it's like my prayers have finally been answered! the Rangers may suck, but they'll have never looked better!


anyone know if the opening night game in Philly will be in HD on one of the INHD channels...it's supposed to be an OLN exclusive?


----------



## krishnaswami

They eventually fixed the problem with the Yanks game - sometime in the 2nd inning I think. At one point there was a dropout of a few seconds, and then it was fixed...


----------



## krishnaswami

Sorry, new here guys, and I've tried to go through previous pages to catch up - I know the Passport-SATA issue has been touched upon before, but I'm wondering how we can make this a reality. We must comprise a huge cluster of viewers in the NY metro area alone. How can we lobby the powers that be to enable that port already??


With so many good 1-hour dramas in HD to keep up with, it's becoming a chore for me to regularly watch and clear the HD of them - I'm sure I'm not the only one. Plus, I am often travelling and if I could only add capacity, I could catch up rather than missing out as I currently do. If only the port was active I would have already put a 400GB on it...


----------



## Goanna




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krishnaswami* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sorry, new here guys, and I've tried to go through previous pages to catch up - I know the Passport-SATA issue has been touched upon before, but I'm wondering how we can make this a reality. We must comprise a huge cluster of viewers in the NY metro area alone. How can we lobby the powers that be to enable that port already??
> 
> 
> With so many good 1-hour dramas in HD to keep up with, it's becoming a chore for me to regularly watch and clear the HD of them - I'm sure I'm not the only one. Plus, I am often travelling and if I could only add capacity, I could catch up rather than missing out as I currently do. If only the port was active I would have already put a 400GB on it...



I talked to a rep last week, she asked a floor manager about the SATA ports. He stated that Explorer 8300 boxes manufactuered on or after July 2005 have active SATA ports.


My 8300HD is from april 05. I would trade it in to try out the SATA but the box is working beautifully. I experiance none of the problems others mention. So I am afriad I may trade up and possibly get a box that gives me more headaches, even though I might have a working SATA.


I think I will hold off a bit, as there is a new Firmware being released on the west coast to update 8300HD's. I am hoping when that update comes over here, maybe it will activate the port finally.


----------



## doshin

Up until this weekend, non HD digital cable channels (except Food TV) worked on my TV with the 8300HD, now the only channels that get a signal at all are the HD ones. Still works on component though.


Anyone experiencing anything similar?


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *doshin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Up until this weekend, non HD digital cable channels (except Food TV) worked on my TV with the 8300HD, now the only channels that get a signal at all are the HD ones. Still works on component though.
> 
> 
> Anyone experiencing anything similar?



Quite a glitch. Only a few locals, and I vaguely recall, the Food channel, are delivered in only analog form while all others are digital (QAM) or digital/analog (both). Not sure if setup menu options (480p, 720p, etc.) would block all the 480i (non-HD) channels from displaying. But before summoning TWC techs I'd want to check both my converter output settings and display input settings. My 1080i CRT RPTV won't display any 480i inputs to its YPbPr, but instead loses all synchronization; some sets might just go blank. Suggest setting the output to 1080i only just for a test. -- John


----------



## QMAN71

I just tried to schedule a recording of the yankees on 708 at 2pm, but I'm getting an "unrecordable channel" message. Anybody else having this issue? I guess I'll have to record channel 30 instead.


----------



## beatles6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *QMAN71* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just tried to schedule a recording of the yankees on 708 at 2pm, but I'm getting an "unrecordable channel" message. Anybody else having this issue? I guess I'll have to record channel 30 instead.



I'm getting the same message. Strange because I have recorded Yankee games on 708 before.


----------



## AndyHDTV

Their is a Rangers Game on MSG at 5:00, lets tune into 712 to see if it's on.


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beatles6* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm getting the same message. Strange because I have recorded Yankee games on 708 before.



Yeah me too. I'm going to be out the rest of the day so won't be able to watch the game. Thanks to Ch.9, Fox, and now TWCNYC, I will have seen none of this weekends yanks-sox games in HD. Oh well, there's always the playoffs...


----------



## bigd86




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beatles6* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm getting the same message. Strange because I have recorded Yankee games on 708 before.



I tried to set up a recording of the game on 708 about an hour ago to see if I could, and had no problem. I also just hit record with the game on, and it let me do so also without a problem.


Really strange!!!


----------



## AndyHDTV

How many times do we get an opportunity to watch the same game on two different HD specs.

After watching the yankees on YES-HD and comparing the PQ to the same game on ESPN-HD I must say that 1080i is better than 720p.


----------



## jmp_nyc

The Mets have formally announced the launch of SportsNet New York. It will apparently carry 125 Mets games, including HD broadcasts of all home games and select road games. The channel will also have HD studio content, including their morning and evening broadcasts.


It will be very interesting to see if TW, which owns 22% of the new network, will carry it in HD full time, or only when the games are on...

-JMP


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Their is a Rangers Game on MSG at 5:00, lets tune into 712 to see if it's on.



Well my 8300HD is recording it...hopefully it's actually on. My first Rangers game in HD. thank you TWC...i won't even complain about why it took so long. i can't even begin to say how much more enjoyable it will be to watch hockey in HD on my 112" screen.










Any word yet on the opener in Philly and whether it might be aired on INHD?


----------



## TonyNYC

Wow! I just ordered TWC today coming from RCN and was happy to read your post in regards to MSG-HD being seen on TWC.


I was pissed off that RCN does not have this channel in HD. I have waited long enough to see Rangers hockey back and I sure as heck want to see them in HD.


Thanks for the good news.


I will have to wait til this Friday for TWC to install, but I will love seeing the hockey season in HD.


----------



## h00ligan

I have some questions about the TWC HD broadcasts that are VERy newb - but hopefully some kind soul wil lbe kind enough to answer.. i'll just put them in list form.


#1) Must it be an HD labeled station to get an hd broadcast. If i have something coming through like WB that says (broadcast in HD where available) will it come through in HD or no becuase it is a basic station not labeled as HD.


#2) I thought that all the HD levels were widescreen 480p, 720p, 1080i? Is this erroneous? Why am I seeing broadcasts from teh HD channels that appear to be 4:3. On my tv the four settings are side bar, s. stretch, zoom and stretch - I am really confused as to which the native setting is and which broadcasts will run at native mode. I have been watching at side bar and s. stretch, but then some things require zoom (like smallville) or there is a black border all around.


#3) using the 8300HD SA box - how can i make that get out of the equation? Logic would tell me that letting my tv do the adjustments that needed to be made would be the smart way to go. Changing the output formats seems to have ZERO effect on the picture - but at this point i don't know if i am even getting HD broadcasts.


#4) when using s video connection My tv is locked into the setting - it loses all those four choices listed about - this is when it seems that the SA box is doing all the work. Will HDMI be this way? I have an LCD and the bars are Grey which is REALLY annoying - but i want to use the better connections.


Thanks for helping a newb out.


----------



## nbuubu

1. You can only get HD through an HD-labelled station. Currently they're in the 701-725 range.


2. The HD stations do not carry 100% HD programming. In fact, generally only primetime shows and sports get carried in HD over the networks. Discovery HD and the premiums will be HD all the time (though sometimes in 4:3, as evidenced by Curb Your Enthusiasm and Entourage on HBO).


3. See #4. You're not getting HD signals. But as a general rule of thumb, you should enable all display options and let your TV do the conversion process as it undoubtedly has a better scaler than the 8300.


4. You're not getting HD signals. HD can only be carried over Component, HDMI or DVI. S-Video maxes out at 480i, so that's what every channel will be converted to before heading to your TV. Some channels when displaying 4:3 material broadcast grey bars (like CBS). There are tricks around it, but they generally involve futzing with your TV settings. Do some searches for your specific model TV.


----------



## NoSoapRadio

I've done a search on this site, but I guess I'm not putting in the proper "keywords".


I'm a 8300HD DVR user (for the most part I am happy with the unit). I am trying to figure out if there is a way to set the 8300HD up to tape scheduled shaws past their time slot? For example, the new show "Extras" on HBO went a few minutes past the hour last night, so I missed the ending. Also, there have been a few shows on SpikeTV that start 5-minutes past the hour and end 5 past, so the end does not get recorded also. How can I fix this?


Once again I apologize if this has been talked about already...I couldn't find anything searching this forum.


Thanks for the help,

K


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Goanna* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 10 bucks a month for 5 channels that dont always play anything worth watching? That 120 dollars I save at the end of the year can go towards a better investment. The main thing people are paying for with that additional HD teir is ESPN HD but since I hate sports, I dont need to shell out the extra cash for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Actually, the main think I'm paying the extra money for the HD Tier is for the HDNet duo of channels -- they have tons of interesting & varied programming each month -- really superb movies on the HDNet Movie Channel (the full spectrum ranging from classics to action films to recent indie flicks, and even recently "day and date" premieres with movies in the theatre -- they had one last Friday), excellent music programming (rock, jazz, country, classical, and everything inbetween), news features, travel shows, etc.


HDNet & HDNet Movies make the HDExtra package worth every cent for the non-sports fan. INHD2 has an occasional interesting film or music program, but not nearly on the scale of HDNet, which has stuff I like to watch almost daily.


Scott


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NoSoapRadio* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've done a search on this site, but I guess I'm not putting in the proper "keywords".
> 
> 
> I'm a 8300HD DVR user (for the most part I am happy with the unit). I am trying to figure out if there is a way to set the 8300HD up to tape scheduled shaws past their time slot? For example, the new show "Extras" on HBO went a few minutes past the hour last night, so I missed the ending. Also, there have been a few shows on SpikeTV that start 5-minutes past the hour and end 5 past, so the end does not get recorded also. How can I fix this?
> 
> 
> Once again I apologize if this has been talked about already...I couldn't find anything searching this forum.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help,
> 
> K



Yes. Go to the guide and highlight a show you have scheduled to record. Hit the record button, select "record options", and set the end time to go over however many minuted you want.


----------



## Goanna




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NoSoapRadio* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've done a search on this site, but I guess I'm not putting in the proper "keywords".
> 
> 
> I'm a 8300HD DVR user (for the most part I am happy with the unit). I am trying to figure out if there is a way to set the 8300HD up to tape scheduled shaws past their time slot? For example, the new show "Extras" on HBO went a few minutes past the hour last night, so I missed the ending. Also, there have been a few shows on SpikeTV that start 5-minutes past the hour and end 5 past, so the end does not get recorded also. How can I fix this?
> 
> 
> Once again I apologize if this has been talked about already...I couldn't find anything searching this forum.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help,
> 
> K



You can setup manual recordings for stations that screw up the time slots. You press list I beleive, and then press the record button, and the option will come up to make a manual recording.


I do this for "ER" as for some reason it has to start at 9:59 instead of 10:00 so if I tried to schedule it normally I cant is I am taping 2 channels from the hour before. So I set a manual recording for channel 707, thursday, 10:00 PM and it catches it every week, maybe missing a little from the beginning but since thats usually a recap from the week before its not a problem.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Actually, the main think I'm paying the extra money for the HD Tier is for the HDNet duo of channels -- they have tons of interesting & varied programming each month -- really superb movies on the HDNet Movie Channel (the full spectrum ranging from classics to action films to recent indie flicks, and even recently "day and date" premieres with movies in the theatre -- they had one last Friday), excellent music programming (rock, jazz, country, classical, and everything inbetween), news features, travel shows, etc.
> 
> 
> HDNet & HDNet Movies make the HDExtra package worth every cent for the non-sports fan. INHD2 has an occasional interesting film or music program, but not nearly on the scale of HDNet, which has stuff I like to watch almost daily.
> 
> 
> Scott



I looked at the HDnet channels a few times and never really saw anything that caught my interest. But, being that I dont have them I do not look at the guide for them very often. It sucks that TWC doesnt let you order certain channels anymore, just packages. I remember back in the 90's you could order Just HBO, Just Showtime, etc. Now you have to order packages to get them otherwise they charge just as much for the single channels, lol.


----------



## LL3HD

I recorded, on my 8300, CSI and With Out a Trace last Thursday 9PM to 11PM. I watched WOT and the recording was fine, started and ended the way it's supposed to- on time. I deleted it after viewing.


Yesterday I watched the CSI episode. The recording ended 7 minutes before the actual ending- 9:53 PM. Boy is that annoying. No idea why or how this happened. That night I was watching a baseball game, there were no re boots or any unusual occurrences. If I would have looked at the recording guide before I played CSI, I would've seen the error in the time recorded, and saved my self the time and aggravation.


Never had this happened before, though plenty of times shows are recorded with lost beginnings or missed endings but that's always do to changed start times. One obscure example is Stankervision, on MTV 2, (very funny, albeit sophomoric), never is on the exact times that it's listed in the guide.


----------



## cofalt

This is my first post season with HD. Question, can I count on ESPN and Fox doing all their games in HD in the postseason? And I guessing there's no way to access ESPN2 in HD for when the games switch over there, right?


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cofalt* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is my first post season with HD. Question, can I count on ESPN and Fox doing all their games in HD in the postseason? And I guessing there's no way to access ESPN2 in HD for when the games switch over there, right?



To answer your question, and my apologies to the non sports fans with this off topic post.. here is a posting from fedefa ( or whatever that dude's called) from another thread.


Here, from HD Sports Guide is the MLB playoff schedule.


(All time Eastern. All games are in HD.)


10/4/2005 MLB Division Series (Teams TBD) 1:00 PM ESPNHD

10/4/2005 MLB Division Series (Teams TBD) 4:00 PM ESPNHD

10/4/2005 MLB Division Series (Teams TBD) 8:00 PM FOX HD

10/5/2005 MLB Division Series (Teams TBD) 1:00 PM ESPNHD

10/5/2005 MLB Division Series (Teams TBD) 4:00 PM ESPNHD

10/5/2005 MLB Division Series (Teams TBD) 8:00 PM ESPNHD

10/6/2005 MLB Division Series (Teams TBD) 4:00 PM ESPN2HD

10/6/2005 MLB Division Series (Teams TBD) 8:00 PM FOX HD

10/7/2005 MLB Division Series (Teams TBD)(If Necessary) 4:00 PM ESPN2HD

10/8/2005 MLB Division Series (Teams TBD)(If Necessary) 1:00 PM ESPN2HD

10/8/2005 MLB Division Series (Teams TBD)(If Necessary) 1:00 PM ESPNHD

10/8/2005 MLB Division Series (Teams TBD) 4:00 PM FOX HD

10/8/2005 MLB Division Series (Teams TBD) 7:30 PM FOX HD

10/9/2005 MLB Division Series (Teams TBD)(If Necessary)(Time TBD) 12:00 PM ESPN2HD

10/9/2005 MLB Division Series (Teams TBD)(If Necessary)(Time TBD) 12:00 PM ESPNHD

10/9/2005 MLB Division Series (Teams TBD)(If Necessary)(Time TBD) 12:01 PM ESPNHD

10/9/2005 MLB Division Series (Teams TBD)(If Necessary) 7:30 PM FOX HD

10/10/2005 MLB Division Series (Teams TBD)(If Necessary) 4:00 PM FOX HD

10/10/2005 MLB Division Series (Teams TBD)(If Necessary) 8:00 PM FOX HD

10/11/2005 MLB American League Championship Series - Game 1 (Teams TBD) 8:00 PM FOX HD

10/12/2005 MLB American League Championship Series - Game 2 (Teams TBD)(Split-National Coverage w/ out of Region Game available on FX (not in HD)) 8:00 PM FOX HD

10/12/2005 MLB National League Championship Series - Game 1 (Teams TBD)(Split-National Coverage w/ out of Region Game available on FX (not in HD)) 8:00 PM FOX HD

10/13/2005 MLB National League Championship Series - Game 2 (Teams TBD) 8:00 PM FOX HD

10/14/2005 MLB American League Championship Series - Game 3 (Teams TBD) 8:00 PM FOX HD

10/15/2005 MLB National League Championship Series - Game 3 (Teams TBD) 4:00 PM FOX HD

10/15/2005 MLB American League Championship Series - Game 4 (Teams TBD) 7:30 PM FOX HD

10/16/2005 MLB American League Championship Series - Game 5 (Teams TBD)(If Necessary) 4:00 PM FOX HD

10/16/2005 MLB National League Championship Series - Game 4 (Teams TBD) 7:30 PM FOX HD

10/17/2005 MLB National League Championship Series - Game 5 (Teams TBD)(If Necessary) 8:00 PM FOX HD

10/18/2005 MLB American League Championship Series - Game 6 (Teams TBD)(If Necessary) 8:00 PM FOX HD

10/19/2005 MLB National League Championship Series - Game 6 (Teams TBD)(If Necessary) 4:00 PM FOX HD

10/19/2005 MLB American League Championship Series - Game 7 (Teams TBD)(If Necessary) 8:00 PM FOX HD

10/20/2005 MLB National League Championship Series - Game 7 (Teams TBD)(If Necessary) 8:00 PM FOX HD

10/22/2005 MLB World Series - American League City - Game 1 7:30 PM FOX HD

10/23/2005 MLB World Series - American League City - Game 2 7:30 PM FOX HD

10/25/2005 MLB World Series - National League City - Game 3 8:00 PM FOX HD

10/26/2005 MLB World Series - National League City - Game 4 8:00 PM FOX HD

10/27/2005 MLB World Series - National League City - Game 5 (If Necessary) 8:00 PM FOX HD

10/29/2005 MLB World Series - American League City - Game 6 (If Necessary) 7:30 PM FOX HD

10/30/2005 MLB World Series - American League City - Game 7 (If Necessary) 7:30 PM FOX HD

http://www.hdsportsguide.com/mlb.php


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cofalt* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> And I guessing there's no way to access ESPN2 in HD for when the games switch over there, right?




TWCNY does not give us ESPN 2 in HD, yet, so there is no way to get it.


And I guess this schedule that I just posted is subject to change. I just noticed that Wednesday's Yankee game is listed in today's paper as being on at 10:00 PM, not 8 PM.







That sucks for East coast viewers.


----------



## anthonymoody

Guess who's going to the game this friday







? It'll be so high def it'll be like looking out a window







without the window!!!


TM


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> TWCNY does not give us ESPN 2 in HD, yet, so there is no way to get it.
> 
> 
> And I guess this schedule that I just posted is subject to change. I just noticed that Wednesday's Yankee game is listed in today's paper as being on at 10:00 PM, not 8 PM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sucks for East coast viewers.



well maybe for those of us who aren't hockey fans...but i'll be ready to watch the yanks after opening day action of the Rangers in Philly. still don't know if the hockey game will be in HD, but i'm hoping.


----------



## krishnaswami




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Goanna* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I talked to a rep last week, she asked a floor manager about the SATA ports. He stated that Explorer 8300 boxes manufactuered on or after July 2005 have active SATA ports.
> 
> 
> My 8300HD is from april 05. I would trade it in to try out the SATA but the box is working beautifully. I experiance none of the problems others mention. So I am afriad I may trade up and possibly get a box that gives me more headaches, even though I might have a working SATA.
> 
> 
> I think I will hold off a bit, as there is a new Firmware being released on the west coast to update 8300HD's. I am hoping when that update comes over here, maybe it will activate the port finally.



Whoah whoah hold the phone - this is for the 8300HD with TWC-NYC??? I have not seen PASSPORT compatability with the SATA port ANYWHERE - what region was this rep?


----------



## Goanna




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krishnaswami* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Whoah whoah hold the phone - this is for the 8300HD with TWC-NYC??? I have not seen PASSPORT compatability with the SATA port ANYWHERE - what region was this rep?



I called the staten island service number.


I am tempted to maybe trade in my 8000 SD for an 8300 HD just to see if the SATA works. My current 8300HD works perfectly, I experiance none of the problems others have posted about here (knock on wood), so I really would rather not trade it in and risk getting one that has other problems. My 8000 on the other hand, is and always will have some bugs, so exchanging it for another possibly buggy STB shouldnt be an issue, lol.


I have to find a good SATA hard drive to test out also. I am thinking ill just get an internal SATA drive and toss it into my firewire/usb 2.0 Hard Disk external case, but just hook it up with a SATA cable instead







.


----------



## krishnaswami




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Goanna* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I called the staten island service number.
> 
> 
> I am tempted to maybe trade in my 8000 SD for an 8300 HD just to see if the SATA works. My current 8300HD works perfectly, I experiance none of the problems others have posted about here (knock on wood), so I really would rather not trade it in and risk getting one that has other problems. My 8000 on the other hand, is and always will have some bugs, so exchanging it for another possibly buggy STB shouldnt be an issue, lol.
> 
> 
> I have to find a good SATA hard drive to test out also. I am thinking ill just get an internal SATA drive and toss it into my firewire/usb 2.0 Hard Disk external case, but just hook it up with a SATA cable instead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Is the 718# Staten Island? I just assumed it was Queens of Brooklyn -


I just had my 8300HD replaced a few weeks ago so I'm assuming I have a new one, anyone know how to check it??


Again this is the first I'm hearing that Passport will see it...


----------



## Goanna




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krishnaswami* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is the 718# Staten Island? I just assumed it was Queens of Brooklyn -
> 
> 
> I just had my 8300HD replaced a few weeks ago so I'm assuming I have a new one, anyone know how to check it??
> 
> 
> Again this is the first I'm hearing that Passport will see it...



I would imagine the sticker on the back of the unit will say the manufacturing date. If it is on or after July 2005 maybe it would be worth you trying out an SATA drive with it.


The number I called was (718) 816-8686 is that the same number they give to call from Brooklyn and/or Queens?


----------



## timewaster

last night I tried to tune to MSG-HD (712) and it looks like it has been removed.

anyone else experience this?

anyone still getting MSG-HD?


----------



## BobbyCor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timewaster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> last night I tried to tune to MSG-HD (712) and it looks like it has been removed.
> 
> anyone else experience this?
> 
> anyone still getting MSG-HD?



My wife just checked and it's gone


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BobbyCor* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My wife just checked and it's gone



In-DEED it's gone...and the question now becomes, will it come back, but ONLY for Knicks and Rangers?? One can only hope, because the station was viewable on my Ch 712 all weekend long, with the "MSG" bars on either side of my screen for the non-HD programming. I'm only a little nervous because, i've read absolutely NOTHING about an agreement between MSG and Cablevision about this.


Anyone else shed some light on this??


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In-DEED it's gone...and the question now becomes, will it come back, but ONLY for Knicks and Rangers?? One can only hope, because the station was viewable on my Ch 712 all weekend long, with the "MSG" bars on either side of my screen for the non-HD programming. I'm only a little nervous because, i've read absolutely NOTHING about an agreement between MSG and Cablevision about this.
> 
> 
> Anyone else shed some light on this??



My guess: they'll turn it on only when there are HD events taking place (rangers and knicks)


----------



## BobbyCor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In-DEED it's gone...and the question now becomes, will it come back, but ONLY for Knicks and Rangers?? One can only hope, because the station was viewable on my Ch 712 all weekend long, with the "MSG" bars on either side of my screen for the non-HD programming. I'm only a little nervous because, i've read absolutely NOTHING about an agreement between MSG and Cablevision about this.
> 
> 
> Anyone else shed some light on this??



When TWC started offering HD, they put the US open on 708 (InHD at the time). When the event was over, they forgot to termiate the feed and we had InHD for a few weeks before they realized it. I'm guessing this might have been a similar case. Although I'm hoping that when hockey and basketball are on, they turn the feed on, similar to 708 / Yankees.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *QMAN71* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My guess: they'll turn it on only when there are HD events taking place (rangers and knicks)




That's what I'd wager but I'd feel more comfortable if MSG were designated to a whole new different channel number rather than the supposed PPV channel.


I felt much better with the way YES was originally phased in- first the announcement, then the blank channel.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> To enter Diagnostic Mode press and hold the "exit" & "select" botton on your box until "Diag" appears on the box. then enter the channel your curious about.



I just tried this with my SA8300 box....absolutely NOTHING happened. HOw long are you supposed to hold it??


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That's what I'd wager but I'd feel more comfortable if MSG were designated to a whole new different channel number rather than the supposed PPV channel.



me too...plus it makes it a lot easier to record the shows when there are actually program descriptions for them in the channel guide. i guess i can just make a Rangers channel to record them anytime they're on.


----------



## simplyterry

Looks like the Rangers vs. Flyers game will be made available in HD, on INHD


http://inhd.com/product.jsp?prodId=38054&mp=cb2&mp=cb2


----------



## EricScott

For those who aren't following the master 8300 thread, check out this post:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&post6297748 


Looks like there are going to be some great new features in future versions of Passport including:


1) Disc remaining gauge


2) Ability to filter what channels appear in the IPG - favorites only for example


3) Ability to group shows into folders in the Recorded Programs List


4) A mosaic feature showing what's on numerous channels in little thumbnails


A bunch of others.


Certainly could be a while b/f our cutting edge friends at TW upgrade to this but seems like a major upgrade.


----------



## Goanna




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EricScott* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For those who aren't following the master 8300 thread, check out this post:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&post6297748
> 
> 
> Looks like there are going to be some great new features in future versions of Passport including:
> 
> 
> 1) Disc remaining gauge
> 
> 
> 2) Ability to filter what channels appear in the IPG - favorites only for example
> 
> 
> 3) Ability to group shows into folders in the Recorded Programs List
> 
> 
> 4) A mosaic feature showing what's on numerous channels in little thumbnails
> 
> 
> A bunch of others.
> 
> 
> Certainly could be a while b/f our cutting edge friends at TW upgrade to this but seems like a major upgrade.



Someone should really find a way to do these updates ourselves. For someone with a degree in electronic engineeing how hard could it be to build a device to capture the firmware update from an area currently receiving them, and then another device to trick the device into an auto update once the firmware is downloaded.


I know, its just wishfull thinking, but I am surprised no body has tried it yet. I mean, every major electronic device that comes out has people making "hacks" and add ons for them, why not STB's







(and by that I dont mean piracy).


----------



## QMAN71

If you go to Thurs. nite at 7PM on ch 712 in the guide, they have the rangers-canadiens game listed.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *simplyterry* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Looks like the Rangers vs. Flyers game will be made available in HD, on INHD
> 
> 
> http://inhd.com/product.jsp?prodId=38054&mp=cb2&mp=cb2



Thanks for the info! You totally made my night...my cousin (diehard Rangers fan like me) is coming over tomorrow to see my projector in action for the first time and to watch the game. Now we'll both really be able to enjoy it...well, the picture at least, as we're probably 2 goal dogs in this one.


----------



## Goanna

Has anyone else had channels 702, 704, and 707 go out at about 9:30 PM ? I was taping a few things and then all of a sudden the channels just cut off. I rebooted the box and tried viewing them again and all I get is a grey screen. 703, 705, and 710 all still work fine.


----------



## xfletch

I lost them also. Still getting a gray screen.


----------



## Bassman134




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Goanna* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone else had channels 702, 704, and 707 go out at about 9:30 PM ? I was taping a few things and then all of a sudden the channels just cut off. I rebooted the box and tried viewing them again and all I get is a grey screen. 703, 705, and 710 all still work fine.



I'll third that.. (Staten Island) Thought it was my DVR... Wife's mad, lost Closer to Home and SVU.. Still out as of 11:10pm


----------



## LisaM

Out here on Upper West Side of Manhattan too as of 11:40 - no 702, 704 or 707 - just a gray screen.


----------



## Goanna




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bassman134* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'll third that.. (Staten Island) Thought it was my DVR... Wife's mad, lost Closer to Home and SVU.. Still out as of 11:10pm



I was trying to catch that Close to Home also but all I got was an hour of grey screen







.


Did anyone also notice, not only was there no audio/video but the DVR also got very sluggish when going to those channels? I thought it froze a couple of times but it came out of it eventually.


----------



## timewaster

I also got locked out of 702,704,707.

tuning to one of these channels takes a long time before you can tune out of them too.

It didnt record my SVU


----------



## EricScott

Same problem here (Manhattan UES). The SD versions of the channels worked fine. Fortunately Fox was unaffected so I could watch the Yanks in HD. Baseball is painfull to watch in SD once you've seen it in HD.


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just tried this with my SA8300 box....absolutely NOTHING happened. HOw long are you supposed to hold it??



For diagnostics mode: Find that holding down EXIT and SELECT several seconds works. DIAG appears on the 8300HD. Press EXIT and SELECT again, briefly, and my 8300HD tunes to the diagnostic channel number 1999. Tapping in 1999 should work, too.


[Called TWC yesterday regarding billing and they had a brief recorded message while waiting warning of service disruptions. That might account for the 9:59 pm start/9.59 pm end, with a gray screen, for my recording attempt with CBS's "Close to Home."] -- John


----------



## Royevans

This game is listed for regular MSG...anyone have any idea if it's on MSG HD? Or if we'll even get that channel tonight? Can't find that anywhere....712...727...nada.


Still hoping for FSN HD...


Anyone hear/see anything?


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timewaster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I also got locked out of 702,704,707.
> 
> tuning to one of these channels takes a long time before you can tune out of them too.
> 
> It didnt record my SVU



those channels was not working even on my tv tuner, i was getting Fox-HD


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Royevans* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This game is listed for regular MSG...anyone have any idea if it's on MSG HD? Or if we'll even get that channel tonight? Can't find that anywhere....712...727...nada.
> 
> 
> Still hoping for FSN HD...
> 
> 
> Anyone hear/see anything?



prob. wont get the HD feed for this, being a Islander away game.


----------



## Royevans

Jeez, can I just say again how absolutely desperate I am for them to have FSNY HD and MSG HD


----------



## mikeM1




John Mason said:


> For diagnostics mode: Find that holding down EXIT and SELECT several seconds works. DIAG appears on the 8300HD. Press EXIT and SELECT again, briefly, and my 8300HD tunes to the diagnostic channel number 1999. Tapping in 1999 should work, too.
> 
> 
> 
> =============
> 
> Thanks for your help, BUT...FWIW, the diag mode function is definitely =NOT= working for me. I've tried several times, following your directions to the letter, but not a THING is changing on the 8300 box. No big deal, however.....i'll wait till UPN 9 eventually comes on in hi def thru the "normal" channels, probably in 2007.


----------



## LL3HD

Thanks for your help, BUT...FWIW, the diag mode function is definitely =NOT= working for me. I've tried several times, following your directions to the letter, but not a THING is changing on the 8300 box. No big deal, however.....i'll wait till UPN 9 eventually comes on in hi def thru the "normal" channels, probably in 2007.







[/quote]


MikeM1, Excuse the question but just to make sure---


You are attempting this action on the box, not on the remote?


----------



## chewitt

Got two of these yesterday. One had 2 firewire ports, the other had none. The installer did not know if the firewire, or more importantly, the HDMI and SATA ports were enabled by TWC-NYC software. Anyone know?


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> those channels was not working even on my tv tuner, i was getting Fox-HD




Those three HD local channels were out in Queens too last night, never checked to see if they're back today, are they?


I too was very pleased that FOX was not down. Maybe TW brains were reshuffling the bandwidth around a bit to give us a couple of new channels,







or, maybe they were gearing up all of that new great sounding Passport software







EricScott was informing us about.

Naaahhh, probably just some TW exec spilt his kool-aid and gummed up the works.


----------



## drew138




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *simplyterry* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Looks like the Rangers vs. Flyers game will be made available in HD, on INHD
> 
> 
> http://inhd.com/product.jsp?prodId=38054&mp=cb2&mp=cb2




I hope this game isn't blacked out in NY since we're in the market. Is the game also broadcast on MSG? It is listed on OLN (Channel 721, i think).


Drew


PS: Several HD channels were grey-screened last night!


----------



## simplyterry




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew138* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I hope this game isn't blacked out in NY since we're in the market. Is the game also broadcast on MSG? It is listed on OLN (Channel 721, i think).
> 
> 
> Drew
> 
> 
> PS: Several HD channels were grey-screened last night!



It shouldn't be drew. INHD is doing nothing but rebroadcasting the OLN "HD" feed.


Has anybody gotten word if the Center Ice package on TWCNYC will be broadcasting games in HD. Supposedly D* and Comcast does this for their customers.


----------



## AndyHDTV

my email to TWC


"From what I've seen this Sunday MSG-HD will be available on HD specials chan. 712. Will FSN-HD be available on HD specials chan. 708 since their is no YES-HD coverage for the month of October?"


reponse


"Thank you for your recent correspondence to Time Warner Cable.

In reference to your inquiry, we are currently testing this channel. As of now we will air certain games and programming but may not carry the channel full time.

We apologize for any inconvenience."


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help, BUT...FWIW, the diag mode function is definitely =NOT= working for me. I've tried several times, following your directions to the letter, but not a THING is changing on the 8300 box. No big deal, however.....i'll wait till UPN 9 eventually comes on in hi def thru the "normal" channels, probably in 2007.



MikeM1, Excuse the question but just to make sure---


You are attempting this action on the box, not on the remote?[/quote]

===================


Hmmmmmmm....i'm =pretty= sure the directions i read on the previous post said to do it from the REMOTE. Are you saying that it has to be done on the box instead?? That's the first time i'm reading that.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> MikeM1, Excuse the question but just to make sure---
> 
> 
> You are attempting this action on the box, not on the remote?



===================


Hmmmmmmm....i'm =pretty= sure the directions i read on the previous post said to do it from the REMOTE. Are you saying that it has to be done on the box instead?? That's the first time i'm reading that.[/quote]


Yep, do it on the box, this will work.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ===================
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmmm....i'm =pretty= sure the directions i read on the previous post said to do it from the REMOTE. Are you saying that it has to be done on the box instead?? That's the first time i'm reading that.



Yep, do it on the box, this will work.







[/quote]

==============

Thanks Larry!


----------



## mikeM1

I just tried it. Very cool. SO, does this mean, if something is being broadcast on UPN HD i'll be able to see it in diag mode?? Because i definitely just had access to ch 709 for the first time, but there were black bars on either side.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just tried it. Very cool. SO, does this mean, if something is being broadcast on UPN HD i'll be able to see it in diag mode?? Because i definitely just had access to ch 709 for the first time, but there were black bars on either side.



UPN has HD programming between the hours of 8-10 on certian days, at certian times.


----------



## kilmar

702, 704, and 707 were out for most of last night and all of them came back in various intervals late last night.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> UPN has HD programming between the hours of 8-10 on certian days, at certian times.




So we've actually had HD programming from UPN available? Pretty cool. I only tried the channel last Friday to watch the Yankees game which looked a little bit better on 709 than on 9.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So we've actually had HD programming from UPN available? Pretty cool. I only tried the channel last Friday to watch the Yankees game which looked a little bit better on 709 than on 9.



= = = = = =

I wish i had known this =sooner!=. Oh well, i'll be interested in checking this out. The game =has= to look better on 709 than on ch 9, which normally looks AWFUL on my screen when they do the Yankee games.


----------



## andrewjnyc

My recordings of The Office and Commander in Chief crapped out at 9:32pm last night, which I thought was the result of my 8300 being too full to hold any more HD content (Nip/Tuck on FX recorded just fine at 10pm), but I guess it was actually because the channels went grey, based on what you guys are saying. I deleted a whole ton of stuff I wanted to keep awhile longer to free up room for recording Lost, Invasion and Veronica Mars tonight, but maybe I didn't really need to. Oh well...


On the 709 front, I had been able to tune it in simply by hitting 709 with no need to enter diagnostic mode, but as of this morning it's no longer possible. TWC are such big teases...


----------



## beatles6

This is very strange. MSG HD is on 712 in Staten island tonight showing the SD broadcast of the Islander game from Buffalo. Why show an SD game on 712 when the Devils / Penguins game is on FSNY HD?


----------



## mabrym

Is there reason to not stay in diagnostic mode once you're there. Will everything function normally?


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mabrym* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is there reason to not stay in diagnostic mode once you're there. Will everything function normally?



everthing operates fine to my knowledge, but then again i'm no expert.


----------



## anthonymoody




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chewitt* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Got two of these yesterday. One had 2 firewire ports, the other had none. The installer did not know if the firewire, or more importantly, the HDMI and SATA ports were enabled by TWC-NYC software. Anyone know?






DOH! Chewitt - do you have a DVHS deck with a fw input to try archiving HD to tape?


TM


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chewitt* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Got two of these yesterday. One had 2 firewire ports, the other had none. The installer did not know if the firewire, or more importantly, the HDMI and SATA ports were enabled by TWC-NYC software. Anyone know?



The HDMI port works, altough there are some issues with 5.1 sound.


the SATA port does not yet work.


I don't know about the Firewire port.


-barry


----------



## Doug_L

So, what's the post-mortem on the NY Rangers game in HD on OLN? I wasn't at home so I couldn't check. Was the game carried by INHD, or did TWC use channel 712?


Also, I've got 712 in my guide but when I tune to it, it tells me that it is a subscription service (I last tried this Mon pm). I pay for the HD package and called TWC, but the service rep said that they haven't released that service in my area (upper east side). Should I try again, or are other people seeing the same thing? On other HD channels (ie: 708) I see a gray screen when no programming, so this is definitely being treated differently by my 8300HD, though it may well be something I'm already paying for.


If I use diagnostic mode do people think I can see MSG HD that way?


FYI my cable guide shows the Rangers/Montreal game (at home in MSG) in the program guide for tonight (thurs.) but it is 'unrecordable' for me, most likely b/c TWC has blocked the channel as a subscription service.


Thanks.


----------



## beatles6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Doug_L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So, what's the post-mortem on the NY Rangers game in HD on OLN? I wasn't at home so I couldn't check. Was the game carried by INHD, or did TWC use channel 712?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



The game was carried on INHD channel 721.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beatles6* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The game was carried on INHD channel 721.



Yes it was on INHD in glorious HD. I stumbled across it by accident-- the guide listed it as some type of Kung Fu fighting type show, can't remember the exact name.


----------



## DND

This is OT from the subject matter, but its related to digital cable. I've been put in charge at my job to get digital service for the building, however when I call they say its not available yet. I'm a bit dumbfounded by this. Ofcourse I can't get a straight answer from the person at TWC, but my question is are commercial cable customers on different lines than residential customers?


Thanks


----------



## Goanna




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DND* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is OT from the subject matter, but its related to digital cable. I've been put in charge at my job to get digital service for the building, however when I call they say its not available yet. I'm a bit dumbfounded by this. Ofcourse I can't get a straight answer from the person at TWC, but my question is are commercial cable customers on different lines than residential customers?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Sometimes commercial buildings (example, those with large parking lots that are set far back from the street) are too far away from the utility lines to have cables run. That was the case at the retail store I used to work at. The owner asked me to look into broadband options for him. DSL and Satelite were the only options, so we had to go with DSL







.


----------



## nbuubu

We have digital cable in my office (got a nice big TV right next to my desk actually) but for some reason TWC charges rediculous rates for HD boxes for business ... it's not the same as for residential use apparently. Which is a shame because my workplace is literally covered by flat panel LCD televisions (37 inch and 45 inch Sharp Aquos, to be specific).


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DND* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is OT from the subject matter, but its related to digital cable. I've been put in charge at my job to get digital service for the building, however when I call they say its not available yet. I'm a bit dumbfounded by this. Ofcourse I can't get a straight answer from the person at TWC, but my question is are commercial cable customers on different lines than residential customers?



Had a Verizon tech here recently for a phone line problem. He mentioned some businesses in the city are now wired with their fiber optics, also being installed into some homes around the country. Perhaps an optional work around to TWC. Verizon has ambitious SD/HD plans--if the publicity pans out. -- John


----------



## DND

Thanks for the replys guys. I actually should have mentioned I work on 75th and 5th ave. its a really small company. I'm just surprised that digital TV service is not available for us, considering we're mainly in a residential neighborhood.


John, thanks for that info. Not for my job, but myself.







Seems like verizon is getting really serious with there fiber network. About time there is some competition for TWC NYC. Some competition is already is starting in Tampa, FL.


----------



## garysi

DND, I used to do work for TWC as a surveyor in your neighborhood, and as far as I know digital service is available. Does your company own the entire building? Is the structure under Landmark status? The only service you shouldn't be able to recieve is PPV and HBO et al., other than that all channels should be there.


----------



## DND

Hi Gary we do own the entire building and I believe its under landmark status.


----------



## twcinsider

theres been bandwith changes to add public access and all local UHF channels to digital. Some channels were upgraded from 64QAM to 256QAM.


to the person asking about digital service in commercial, many commercial buildings especially in manhattan still have 550mhz plant and can't accomodate anything other than analog. it's due to access issue, union issues, agreements with building, etc





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Those three HD local channels were out in Queens too last night, never checked to see if they're back today, are they?
> 
> 
> I too was very pleased that FOX was not down. Maybe TW brains were reshuffling the bandwidth around a bit to give us a couple of new channels,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or, maybe they were gearing up all of that new great sounding Passport software
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EricScott was informing us about.
> 
> Naaahhh, probably just some TW exec spilt his kool-aid and gummed up the works.


----------



## twcinsider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Goanna* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I would imagine the sticker on the back of the unit will say the manufacturing date. If it is on or after July 2005 maybe it would be worth you trying out an SATA drive with it.
> 
> 
> The number I called was (718) 816-8686 is that the same number they give to call from Brooklyn and/or Queens?





that # and 212-358-0900 and 718-358-0900 all go to same place


----------



## ygm

Hi,


I just called up TWC and they told me that it will cost me $8.95 per month to switch to an HD capable cable box. I thought the switch was free - or am I missing something?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## littlehonda

I am a newbie to the HD world. Just got a Panny th42px500u and have it connected to the Pioneer HD box from TWCNY via component video and/or DVI/HMDI adapted. On SD channels the picture quality is VERY poor. I get the 700 - 720 or so in HD, but only 701 HBO HD is of superb quality and most other "HD" channels are pretty poor (= standard at best). Before I call TWC and get into a two week argument, any advise on what I can do to make sure it's not a problem on my end (if it's a problem at all)? Is upgrading to the DVR box (SA8300HD) an option I should explore? The overall experience of watching TV is so bad right now that I am second-guessing this whole endeavor (and it was one with the TV and getting it hung on the wall + all the expense!!)


These questions may have already been addressed in the 180 pages on this thread, but I am unable to locate the answers.


Advise would be highly appreciated.


----------



## eddieb187

Is anyone having any issues with HBO HD?

Every night btwn 2AM and 5AM?

Blank gray screen or frozen picture.

No problems with the audio though.


Antoher thing:

Last night though, even analog channels were freezing.

It's like you pushed the pause button for 5 seconds.

Maybe the weather.


----------



## SRFast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ygm* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I just called up TWC and they told me that it will cost me $8.95 per month to switch to an HD capable cable box. I thought the switch was free - or am I missing something?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Do you currently have digital or standard service? There is no charge for switching from a digital STB to an HD STB. There is a charge for upgrading standard service to digital.


Hope this helps...JL


----------



## DND

twcinsider, thanks for that info.


"Is anyone having any issues with HBO HD?

Every night btwn 2AM and 5AM?

Blank gray screen or frozen picture.

No problems with the audio though.


Antoher thing:

Last night though, even analog channels were freezing.

It's like you pushed the pause button for 5 seconds.

Maybe the weather."


What I have noticed the past few nights, some channels look a bit fuzzy or there is some noise that usually isn't there. It reminds not too long before my area was upgraded to DTV service, I used to see some channels like this. A bit surprised I'm seeing it again.


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *littlehonda* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am a newbie to the HD world. Just got a Panny th42px500u and have it connected to the Pioneer HD box from TWCNY via component video and/or DVI/HMDI adapted. On SD channels the picture quality is VERY poor. I get the 700 - 720 or so in HD, but only 701 HBO HD is of superb quality and most other "HD" channels are pretty poor (= standard at best).



Welcome to the forums. Likely additional details and advice can be found in the flat panels forum and HD recorder/players forum if you get a 8300HD. Recall an earlier post(s) here suggesting the Pioneer wasn't very good with SD, while others claim it's better than the 8300HD for HD. The outdated 8000HD, I found, has less output resolution (890 lines) than your panel maximums (1024X768).


The SD channels need to be upconverted for your display and the HD channels downconverted. It takes some experimenting to see what converter output settings (480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i ) provide the best images, or whether to feed 480i, 720p, and 1080i out, as received, and let the Panny do all the upscaling/downscaling. It's best to minimize this scaling because the process can degrade image quality, especially if it's performed twice, once by the converter then again by the display.


If the Panny has inverse telecine, which extracts 24-fps movie frames and displays them at 48, 60, or 72 fps, that might account for HBO HD looking good, although other HD/SD movie channels should, too. Circuits that deinterlace 1080i video, as opposed to 24-fps movies, might not do as good a job. But other SD and HD channels should appear okay, especially premium movie channels. Comparisons with images on other more conventional displays should provide clues whether various settings and upscaling/downscaling is creating problems. HDMI should provide an all-digital setup with a plasma, but consider using only YPbPr (analog) if it looks better. -- John


----------



## ygm

Thanks SRFast !


----------



## littlehonda




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forums. [...]
> 
> The SD channels need to be upconverted for your display and the HD channels downconverted. It takes some experimenting to see what converter output settings (480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i ) provide the best images, or whether to feed 480i, 720p, and 1080i out, as received, and let the Panny do all the upscaling/downscaling. It's best to minimize this scaling because the process can degrade image quality, especially if it's performed twice, once by the converter then again by the display. [...]
> 
> -- John



Thanks John. Is the upconversion something that I need to do at the STB level? Thanks again.


----------



## tvuser1

Is there any way to keep my cable box on after a cable reset? Every few days I notice that it is off, and my previously scheduled programs did not record.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twcinsider* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> theres been bandwith changes to add public access and all local UHF channels to digital. Some channels were upgraded from 64QAM to 256QAM.



I'm not that knowledgeable about stuff like this, but does that mean that our DTV boxes are now displaying every single channel digitally? opposed to some analog and some digital?


----------



## Dm84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm not that knowledgeable about stuff like this, but does that mean that our DTV boxes are now displaying every single channel digitally? opposed to some analog and some digital?



There are still some analog channels, and many others are still analog but go through "digital encoding."


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *littlehonda* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks John. Is the upconversion something that I need to do at the STB level? Thanks again.



If you select only 1080i output from a STB, then 480i SD signals and 720p Hd wojld be upconverted to 1080i, only to be downconverted to 1024X768 by the panel. Experimenting might show it's better to output all signals as delivered and have the panel upconvert or downconvert. -- John


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm not that knowledgeable about stuff like this, but does that mean that our DTV boxes are now displaying every single channel digitally? opposed to some analog and some digital?



A few years back I logged data from the diagnostics mode for ~50 channels, finding that 21, 25, and a few other UHFs and perhaps the Food channel, were 'switched analog', meaning unlike all channels viewed with digital converters delivered as 64 or 256 QAM (digital modulation), they were still analog--about the same signal you see with a direct cable connection to a NTSC tuner. Sounds like they've all been converted to QAM delivery, but getting into diagnostics would confirm particular channels. Unfortunately, since they hog lots of bandwidth that could be used for new HD, lots of analog channels--at 6-MHz bandwidth each--are still being delivered, too, to customers without digital STBs. -- John


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A few years back I logged data from the diagnostics mode for ~50 channels, finding that 21, 25, and a few other UHFs and perhaps the Food channel, were 'switched analog', meaning unlike all channels viewed with digital converters delivered as 64 or 256 QAM (digital modulation), they were still analog--about the same signal you see with a direct cable connection to a NTSC tuner. Sounds like they've all been converted to QAM delivery, but getting into diagnostics would confirm particular channels. Unfortunately, since they hog lots of bandwidth that could be used for new HD, lots of analog channels--at 6-MHz bandwidth each--are still being delivered, too, to customers without digital STBs. -- John



It boils my blood when I walk into certain bars and pizzerias and see those old analog general instument boxes. Those people are keeping more HD channels from being added.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It boils my blood when I walk into certain bars and pizzerias and see those old analog general instument boxes. Those people are keeping more HD channels from being added.



...there are things that TWC can do to for those customers to make it worth their while to upgrade to digital service -- how about removing the $9.95 fee for digital service and forcing even "Standard Service" customers to use the digital boxes -- i.e. anyone who has those old boxes MUST trade them in for DTV boxes (and no longer supporting the old analog boxes)? They must have tons of SD-DTV boxes around with everyone upgrading to DVRs, right?


Yes, it would be a pain for all of the customers who have no choice but to trade in their boxes [or cancel service], but TWC could make the argument that they're getting a free upgrade in their service (picture & sound quality-wise) just for swapping out the boxes.


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...there are things that TWC can do to for those customers to make it worth their while to upgrade to digital service -- how about removing the $9.95 fee for digital service and forcing even "Standard Service" customers to use the digital boxes -- i.e. anyone who has those old boxes MUST trade them in for DTV boxes (and no longer supporting the old analog boxes)? They must have tons of SD-DTV boxes around with everyone upgrading to DVRs, right?
> 
> 
> Yes, it would be a pain for all of the customers who have no choice but to trade in their boxes [or cancel service], but TWC could make the argument that they're getting a free upgrade in their service (picture & sound quality-wise) just for swapping out the boxes.



You've hit the nail on the head. The central problem is that TWC charges less for a service that uses up more of the resources that have to be shared by everyone.


Imagine if cable pricing were treated like the commodity it is. I envision a pricing scheme something like this:


* You pay a flat monthly rate for the physical connection into your home.

* For each channel you receive, you pay a fee directly to the channel's originator. The fee is set based on what the market will bear. (Imagine if ESPN, instead of getting $.25 from every cable subscriber got $.50 from all the subscribers who feel it's worth that much.)

* Additionally, for each channel you receive, you pay a fee to TWC based on the bandwidth used by that channel. If you want analog, you're welcome to it, but you'll pay a lot more for it. Sure, HD channels would cost more than SD channels, but I'd bet that a lot of the channels currently in the lineup would be dropped for lack of demand.


If structured correctly, TWC could substantially reduce their costs, as they'd be able to delay the bandwidth crunch for quite some time by eliminating the channels that no one would actually pay for. I would have no issue with paying more for HD on the grounds that it uses more resources, as long as analog users are similarly penalized...

-JMP


----------



## EricScott

Great concept jmp but it will never happen. For one the channel operators would balk at it (other than ESPN and those who could really charge a premium for carriage). Secondly it would become way too complicated for the cable cos to manage. Third, your average user probably doesn't want to have to figure out what channels they want to pay for.


Definitely would be better value and ultimately quality for the consumer but it will never happen IMHO, especially as consolidation continues in the cable industry.


----------



## luzer

is there a dual tuner box available from TWC?


----------



## SRFast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *luzer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> is there a dual tuner box available from TWC?



TWC STB's have PIP capabilities. Is there a specific reason why you need dual tuners?


Regards....JL


----------



## dagordon

Does anyone know what non-DVR HD boxes TWC is currently giving out (particularly, what's available at the 23rd st location)? Is the 3250hd available? What will they give you if you schedule an appointment and request a non-DVR HD box?


Also, what non-HD DVRs are they giving out? Are they still giving out SA 8000s, or has the 8300 replaced the 8000, like the 8300hd has replaced the 8000hd?


Thanks!

David


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EricScott* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Great concept jmp but it will never happen. For one the channel operators would balk at it (other than ESPN and those who could really charge a premium for carriage). Secondly it would become way too complicated for the cable cos to manage. Third, your average user probably doesn't want to have to figure out what channels they want to pay for.
> 
> 
> Definitely would be better value and ultimately quality for the consumer but it will never happen IMHO, especially as consolidation continues in the cable industry.



There is one way it would happen. That would be if either the FCC or the courts removed the rule allowing bundling of services. The FTC and the courts have already ruled the practice illegal in other areas (ie: Microsoft being forced to offer Windows without IE), but the FCC specifically allows cable carriers to bundle services for their customers and require customers to buy whole tiers to get individual channels. Furthermore, that encourages owners of large number of channels to specify that if a cable carrier wants to carry their most popular channels (ESPN. CNN, etc.) in low level service tiers, they must also carry other channels in higher tiers. Have you ever counted the number of variants of the Discovery channel there are in the channel 100-200 range?


If the FCC, Congress, or the courts decreed that customers had to be given the option of buying only the channels they want a la carte without price penalties, it would fundamentally change the cable industry...

-JMP


----------



## nbuubu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmp_nyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There is one way it would happen. That would be if either the FCC or the courts removed the rule allowing bundling of services. The FTC and the courts have already ruled the practice illegal in other areas (ie: Microsoft being forced to offer Windows without IE), but the FCC specifically allows cable carriers to bundle services for their customers and require customers to buy whole tiers to get individual channels. Furthermore, that encourages owners of large number of channels to specify that if a cable carrier wants to carry their most popular channels (ESPN. CNN, etc.) in low level service tiers, they must also carry other channels in higher tiers. Have you ever counted the number of variants of the Discovery channel there are in the channel 100-200 range?
> 
> 
> If the FCC, Congress, or the courts decreed that customers had to be given the option of buying only the channels they want a la carte without price penalties, it would fundamentally change the cable industry...
> 
> -JMP




That is a way it could happen, but it's simply never going to.


The media companies just own too many senators and congressmen to let that happen. Despite the Broadcast Flag being ruled illegal and general public distaste for the idea (at least the part of the public that knows about it), they just today bought 20 congressmen to put out a letter in support of the flag.


There's just too much money behind keeping bundles the way they are.


Ironically, the political party with the most officials obviously purchased (*cough*ORRINHATCH*cough*) by the Media cartel is the same one with its base most demanding an end to bundling ... the religious right. None of those people want to pay for Spike TV or FX or any of the channels with "immoral" programming, and they're one of the only groups pressuring their elected officials to end bundling.


Despite all their efforts, we're far more likely to see fast fiber connections delivering broadband and HD than we are to see cable companies go a la carte.


----------



## SRFast

I just noticed that all the TWCNYC channels are now broadcasted as digital signals. It appears all the analog channels, i.e. 21, 50 have been converted to digital. I was never able to receive the analog channel audio on my CableCARD+AVR, but I now receive the audio as DD 2.0. Unfortunately, the loss of audio on encrypted channels is still a problem on my Mits 52525+CC+AVR set up. I wish Mits+TWC+SA CC would get their act together to correct the incompatibilites. The audio issue is the last problem.


Regards...JL


----------



## Vashti

Hi. I've been researching & getting ready to buy my first hd television. I'm a TWNY customer and was planning on getting a cable card (deciding between pioneer, panasonic, & hitachi plasmas). After reading a good chunk of these 182 pages, I'm feeling pretty discouraged about what's possible. It sounds like people are having problems with cable cards and hd coverage in general. It leaves me thinking I should wait a year or two for them to hammer out some more of the kinks. Am I on the right track - or it just like with many forums, where what gets posted are the problems and not what's working well?


Are you glad you went high-def? What makes it worth it in spite of the billions of problems reported here?


Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *luzer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> is there a dual tuner box available from TWC?



All of the DVRs that TWC offers feature two tuners.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vashti* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are you glad you went high-def? What makes it worth it in spite of the billions of problems reported here?



Yes, and it's worth it for the super spectacular clarity and fidelity of the picture. It actually ruins SD TV for me. It's hard to watch non-HD channels on my set, or on non-HD TVs.


Scott


----------



## anthonymoody

Vashti,


Welcome! As Scott said, HD is definitely worth it. Not sure how much you're willing to spend on that first HDTV (check out the new Sony 50 and 60" SXRD rptvs in addition to the plasmas you're looking at....) but you'll find over time that any show not in HD will pretty much drop off your regular viewing schedule. On the right set, it's that good. Really.


As for the STBs, yes there are problems, but the 8300HD is good enough - barely - at the end of the day. HD recording, DVR functionality, 2 tuners, etc. Go fot it.


Namaste.

TM


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vashti* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...It leaves me thinking I should wait a year or two for them to hammer out some more of the kinks.... Am I on the right track... Are you glad you went high-def? What makes it worth it in spite of the billions of problems reported here?



Can't agree more with Anthony's points, since I have a fair share of gripes, I feel obliged to state, I would not want it any other way- for the good and the bad, HD is the only way!

Go for it and enjoy it!


----------



## PaulInParkSlope

All,

I've been experiencing serious audio/visual dropouts for the HD recordings of various shows (CSI, West Wing, Threshold, Alias, Lost, etc) for the past 2 weeks. I rarely watch live TV so I don't know if this is a problem with my box or the signal coming into it. And since I'm a week behind on shows, I keep hoping it was just a minor TWC signal problem that will go away once I get to the next batch of recordings. Well it hasn't gone away. So my question is...


Is anyone else experiencing this? And if I call TWC will they have any clue what I'm talking about? Or will they just tell me to swap my box (which I can't do because I have shows saved on it)?


Thanks, and sorry for the long winded question.


----------



## Doug_L

Can anybody help me with DVR'ing channel 712? Right now 712 is where TWCNY is putting the MSG HD feed for NY Rangers games. Unlike channel 708 which shows grey when there is no programming, 712 has a screen that says 'subscription service' or something like that.


The good news is that when there is programming, I can tune to 712 and watch it. The bad news is that I cannot record it with the DVR - it tells me that this is an unrecordable channel/program. I've even tried a manual recording, but it won't accept that either.


Hopefully somebody can help...


----------



## daparker_nyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PaulInParkSlope* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> All,
> 
> I've been experiencing serious audio/visual dropouts for the HD recordings of various shows (CSI, West Wing, Threshold, Alias, Lost, etc) for the past 2 weeks. I rarely watch live TV so I don't know if this is a problem with my box or the signal coming into it. And since I'm a week behind on shows, I keep hoping it was just a minor TWC signal problem that will go away once I get to the next batch of recordings. Well it hasn't gone away. So my question is...
> 
> 
> Is anyone else experiencing this?



Up until tonight, I've only experienced the occasional pixelation and screen freezes, which clears up in couple of seconds. Tonight, I was watching a recording I made of Commander in Chief in HD from last night and had extensive video dropouts in the middle of the recording. Audio remained steady throughout. I'm not sure if this occurred during the broadcast or if it was a problem with the 8300HD.


Doug


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Doug_L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can anybody help me with DVR'ing channel 712? Right now 712 is where TWCNY is putting the MSG HD feed for NY Rangers games. Unlike channel 708 which shows grey when there is no programming, 712 has a screen that says 'subscription service' or something like that.
> 
> 
> The good news is that when there is programming, I can tune to 712 and watch it. The bad news is that I cannot record it with the DVR - it tells me that this is an unrecordable channel/program. I've even tried a manual recording, but it won't accept that either.
> 
> 
> Hopefully somebody can help...



Doug, I was just coming here to post the exact same problem. why is 712 labeled an "unrecordable channel"? i won't be home tomorrow night until well after the game begins and i'm going to be very angry if i can't record it. hopefully someone knows how we can resolve this.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vashti* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Are you glad you went high-def? What makes it worth it in spite of the billions of problems reported here?
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help you can provide.



Hello Vashti. I've certainly been one of those people with the billions of problems, but for the MOST part, my problems haven't been as a result of the Pioneer plasma that i bought...i absolutely =love= the clarityof the hi def pic, and the incredible DD5.1 sound that comes out of my speaker system, esp for movies shown on HBO, Showtime, etc is INCREDIBLE. The things that drive me MOST crazy tho, are the freeze ups and audio drop offs that i've experienced on MANY occasions. Initially i thought it was due to the SA 8000 DVR box, since this NEVER happened prior to my getting the DVR box....it was really making me crazy, because once the pic freezes, it seems to happen in BUNCHES. I eventually got the TWC guy out here to swap boxes, giving me the 8300 box that i've heard so much about. The first two weeks, MAJOR improvement, but, over the last week or two, the pic freezes have cropped up again, in BUNCHES again! The audio keeps going, but the freeze on the pic was HORRENDOUS, often lasting 10 seconds or more. I don't know what the answer is, but...in general, i'm VERY happy with the pic quality of the hi def programming.


I =may= be wrong, but i think the Pioneer plasma pic quality on SD programming is WORSE than on a regular set. I guess hi def TVs were made ONLY to show hi def, because channels like UPN 9 really look HORRIBLE when viewed on my plasma, MUCH worse than it looked on my non hi def SONY set. O well, you can't have =everything= i suppose.


Now if only we had more HD =programming= to view, i'd be a very happy man.


BTW, nice pic!


----------



## CynKennard

daparker_nyc,


The problem with Commander-in-Chief was with WABC. Not only did the blacks-outs occur on TWC, but also over the air. The following program, Boston Legal, had no problem.


Cynthia


----------



## Vashti




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello Vashti. I've certainly been one of those people with the billions of problems, but for the MOST part, my problems haven't been as a result of the Pioneer plasma that i bought...i absolutely =love= the clarityof the hi def pic, and the incredible DD5.1 sound that comes out of my speaker system, esp for movies shown on HBO, Showtime, etc is INCREDIBLE. The things that drive me MOST crazy tho, are the freeze ups and audio drop offs that i've experienced on MANY occasions. Initially i thought it was due to the SA 8000 DVR box, since this NEVER happened prior to my getting the DVR box....it was really making me crazy, because once the pic freezes, it seems to happen in BUNCHES. I eventually got the TWC guy out here to swap boxes, giving me the 8300 box that i've heard so much about. The first two weeks, MAJOR improvement, but, over the last week or two, the pic freezes have cropped up again, in BUNCHES again! The audio keeps going, but the freeze on the pic was HORRENDOUS, often lasting 10 seconds or more. I don't know what the answer is, but...in general, i'm VERY happy with the pic quality of the hi def programming.




Thanks, Mike! Did you ever try the cable card? I keep hearing that gets a better picture but am afraid it will block sets TV listings or prevent 5.1 output. Which Pioneer do you have? Also, it seems that are even more complaints about the card than set top boxes. I would think this many years in, the cable companies would have been able to figure this out.


----------



## AndyHDTV

Supposedly HD is hard to add because of Bandwidth constraints, but why is it that most of the channels in the 800's are repeated? Seems its a complete waste of bandwidth. Even premium channels in the 900's are a waste which are broadcasted in Spanish, the premium channels in the 200's have the SAP function.


It will also help to eliminate those darn analog channels, all they have to do is send a cable guy out there and swap a box. As mentioned earlier they must have tons of dtv boxes to install.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daparker_nyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Up until tonight, I've only experienced the occasional pixelation and screen freezes, which clears up in couple of seconds. Tonight, I was watching a recording I made of Commander in Chief in HD from last night and had extensive video dropouts in the middle of the recording. Audio remained steady throughout. I'm not sure if this occurred during the broadcast or if it was a problem with the 8300HD.
> 
> 
> Doug



I was watching this live yesterday and noticed that the screen kept going to complete black for a second and then back to normal. I assumed it was my HDMI cable which every now and then gets slightly unseated. But maybe it was a problem w/ the feed.


Sounds like you were getting pixelation. I didn't see any of that just a complete drop out. IIRC, audio was fine even during the dropouts.

_Edit: Just read Cynthia's post - that's good to hear._


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Supposedly HD is hard to add because of Bandwidth constraints, but why is it that most of the channels in the 800's are repeated? Seems its a complete waste of bandwidth.



Haven't tried it in a while, but a few years back, while comparing channels in diagnostic mode, I discovered that the Discovery Science channel and the higher-numbered duplicate had the same frequency. Think TWC here puts ~8 SD channels in each 6-MHz-wide slot, and they might be duplicating the Spanish one that way. Also might be the higher-numbered channel is simply a remapped version, with the same video signal but different audio. Suspect a check would show all other higher-numbered channels are the same. Audio requires only a tiny sliver of bandwidth compared to video.


Agree that whatever they're piping down the cables they've been choked for years. Looking forward to some of the rumored 'cures', such as TWC's switched video tinkering, or perhaps Comcast's approach, outlined this summer in a hardware-forum thread, that involves--at some locations--dropping most of the analog channels instead of just duplicating them with digital QAM delivery as TWC here did several years back. Believe that involved eliminating ~70 analogs at one Comcast site. Here that would mean leaving only about 30 analogs, and gaining the bandwidth from the 60-70 dropped ones. That's ~60 X 6 = 360 MHz bandwidth, or enough for ~360/2 = ~180 new HD channels. -- John


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Agree that whatever they're piping down the cables they've been choked for years. Looking forward to some of the rumored 'cures', such as TWC's switched video tinkering, or perhaps Comcast's approach, outlined this summer in a hardware-forum thread, that involves--at some locations--dropping most of the analog channels instead of just duplicating them with digital QAM delivery as TWC here did several years back. Believe that involved eliminating ~70 analogs at one Comcast site. Here that would mean leaving only about 30 analogs, and gaining the bandwidth from the 60-70 dropped ones. That's ~60 X 6 = 360 MHz bandwidth, or enough for ~360/2 = ~180 new HD channels. -- John



Thanks for that info, John...i checked out the link, and altho the article is dated from MAY/2005, i can only hope that this is something they are actively working on right =now= over at TWC, and that we'll indeed see an elimination of all that wasted bandwidth capacity, which will supposedly result in more HD capable channels. Are there any updated articles detailing a progress report, if any?? Thanks.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vashti* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks, Mike! Did you ever try the cable card? I keep hearing that gets a better picture but am afraid it will block sets TV listings or prevent 5.1 output. Which Pioneer do you have? Also, it seems that are even more complaints about the card than set top boxes. I would think this many years in, the cable companies would have been able to figure this out.



Hi Vashti, and you're welcome. I have the Pioneer PDP-4340HD model. Bought it two years ago in June, so it's highly doubtful you'll find it now. At the TIME, it had the BEST picture = I = ever saw, at least in comparison to every other plasma and DLP model in the PC Richards showroom. And it was =not= cheap, running me about $5000, + even more for extended warranty service. But i'm not complaining, when it comes to HD programming, it's been worth every expensive penny.


As for the cable card question, this one doesn't come equipped for that, so it's not even an issue for me. This plasma comes with an external "Media Receiver". Hooked up to my Yamaha AV Receiver, I have never had a single sound issue with it.


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are there any updated articles detailing a progress report [on switched broadcasting], if any??



Did a llittle Googling a week or so back and didn't uncover anything. Also asked in the Austin cable forum where that trial is supposedly going on. Didn't get a reply as of last week. A while back, twcinsider here suggested switched broadcasting might only serve for foreign language cablecasts







-- John


----------



## kilmar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daparker_nyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Up until tonight, I've only experienced the occasional pixelation and screen freezes, which clears up in couple of seconds. Tonight, I was watching a recording I made of Commander in Chief in HD from last night and had extensive video dropouts in the middle of the recording. Audio remained steady throughout. I'm not sure if this occurred during the broadcast or if it was a problem with the 8300HD.
> 
> 
> Doug



I had the same problem with Commander In Chief.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did a llittle Googling a week or so back and didn't uncover anything. Also asked in the Austin cable forum where that trial is supposedly going on. Didn't get a reply as of last week. A while back, twcinsider here suggested switched broadcasting might only serve for foreign language cablecasts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- John



OK; thanks John.


----------



## Firespinner

Cablecard is supercool, but just not ready for use. I'm on my third card in six months with many malfunctions, and am finally caving and getting an HD/DVR (I guess the SA8300, which I'd dig some information about if anyone has any advice to give-I'm pairing with a Sharp Aquos). Even the tech who came out last from TWC said that he gave up trying to get his cablecard to work and went HD/DVR. Maybe in a year or two I'll try it again...


----------



## AndyHDTV

Now is you chance to set a recording for a future date on 712 while it's unlocked. Their is a couple of Knicks games scheduled and some more Rangers games.


----------



## dontdothat88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Now is you chance to set a recording for a future date on 712 while it's unlocked. Their is a couple of Knicks games scheduled and some more Rangers games.



how do you know when something is scheduled without looking through every hour????


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dontdothat88* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> how do you know when something is scheduled without looking through every hour????



pull up the guide, highlight 712 and hit the "Day" button.


----------



## broadwayblue

why do they lock and unlock the channel?


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> why do they lock and unlock the channel?



I had the same problem with 708 trying to record the last regular season yankee game. I think it was just a mistake and has now been fixed (permanently I hope)


----------



## ChubbyTiger

Morning folks. I'm new around here and I've got a quick question for the other NYC TWC people. I'm in Queens, if it makes a difference. Anyway, what HD boxes is Time Warner offering at the moment? The local website mentions a single box, but doesn't really tell me what it is and the national site talks about one SA and one Pioneer. I'm asking because I want (need?) to have the one with the DVI/HDMI output for my new TV.


On a similar note, do any of you know if any of the stb's are controllable via computer (like a serial or USB/firewire connection)? I could set up an IR blaster, but a direct connection is much cleaner, I think. Anway, thanks for the info.


CT


----------



## dontdothat88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> pull up the guide, highlight 712 and hit the "Day" button.



wow theres a day button??? I ended up scrolling through every hour until i seen the knicks game on sunday. Thanks, i'll check when i get home.


----------



## JordanIB

Hi all,


Just bought a Sony 42" RPLCD (the A10 series), and I have a few question about upgrading my cable. I've read through a lot of the info here and run searches, so anything I'm asking about I haven't found or would like to confirm.


1) Is it more advantageous to visit the payment center to get a new box? I'm up in Washington Heights, so it's fairly easy for me to get to the 218th St. location. This gives me a greater chance of getting the box I want, right?


2) It seems as though the box of choice is the 8300HD. Is this true? What if this box is not available? I see a mish-mosh of boxes discussed after this one...what should I look for if this box isn't available, if it should be my top choice in the first place. I want a HD-DVR box.


3) Does TWC provide any cables?


4) Can I get the HD-DVR box and hook it up to my old CRT before I take delivery of my new HDTV. The tv is coming Tuesday, but I would probably like to get the box before then.


Thanks!


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *QMAN71* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I had the same problem with 708 trying to record the last regular season yankee game. I think it was just a mistake and has now been fixed (permanently I hope)



Last night I tried to set up a recording for today's game but found the channel (712) locked again. What are they doing? Looks like I'm going to miss two games in a row in HD.


----------



## Gravatar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Last night I tried to set up a recording for today's game but found the channel (712) locked again. What are they doing? Looks like I'm going to miss two games in a row in HD.




When the channel was last unlocked, tried to set up a series rule to record "NBA Preseason Basketball" just to see what would happen. A preseaon basketball game showed up scheduled for Sunday. However, when the channel got locked again this disappeared from the "Scheduled Recordings" screen.


Since I set this up under Series Manager, I assume that this will reappear when they unlock the channel again.


----------



## broadwayblue

has anyone called up TWC to inquire about the channels being locked? the value of the DVR is diminished when you can't set it to record programs that you are paying to receive. i'm sure they will work this out eventually, but it seems strange that the channel keeps switching between locked and unlocked status...not to mention very frustrating that i have to schedule the recording of the SD programming which pales in comparison.


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> has anyone called up TWC to inquire about the channels being locked? the value of the DVR is diminished when you can't set it to record programs that you are paying to receive. i'm sure they will work this out eventually, but it seems strange that the channel keeps switching between locked and unlocked status...not to mention very frustrating that i have to schedule the recording of the SD programming which pales in comparison.



It just let me schedule a recording of tonights hockey game on 712 so it's unlocked again (at least for me on SI)


----------



## dc1208




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JordanIB* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> Just bought a Sony 42" RPLCD (the A10 series), and I have a few question about upgrading my cable. I've read through a lot of the info here and run searches, so anything I'm asking about I haven't found or would like to confirm.
> 
> 
> 1) Is it more advantageous to visit the payment center to get a new box? I'm up in Washington Heights, so it's fairly easy for me to get to the 218th St. location. This gives me a greater chance of getting the box I want, right?
> 
> 
> 2) It seems as though the box of choice is the 8300HD. Is this true? What if this box is not available? I see a mish-mosh of boxes discussed after this one...what should I look for if this box isn't available, if it should be my top choice in the first place. I want a HD-DVR box.
> 
> 
> 3) Does TWC provide any cables?
> 
> 
> 4) Can I get the HD-DVR box and hook it up to my old CRT before I take delivery of my new HDTV. The tv is coming Tuesday, but I would probably like to get the box before then.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Jordan,


1. I visited the 23rd Street Payment Center to exchange my cable box for a HD Box today. The process went very smoothly but it was crowded and it took me 45 minutes to see a customer service rep. The rest of the exchange was less than five minutes.


2. I got the 8300HD DVR. They looked like they had plenty so if that's the box you want you can always go to 23rd street if they don't have any at the 218th street location.


3. They gave me component video cables and stereo composite audio cables. I had already ordered some new cables on line so I probably won't use the ones TWC supplied.


4. I have the same issue as you. My new TV won't be here till Monday so I asked the rep if I could use the new HD box with my old TV. He said no and would not recommend even connecting it to the old TV. I don't know if he is correct but I will swap out the box from my bedroom for a couple of days and listen to him.


Hope this helps.


One question I have for the forum is when I told him I wanted to upgrade to the HDExtra channels, he asked me if I wanted the 5 extra channels for $8.95 or the 10 or so channels for $15. He didn't know what the extra channels were. I only thought there was the one option for 5 extra channels. Does anyone know if there is a second option for more channels? I will be waiting till Monday and then ordering the extra channels over the phone.


Thanks for your help


----------



## jasonDono

Has anybody else tried PIP on their 8300HD today? i just tried it twice and it crashed both times. The box rebooted on its own.


----------



## DJ Frustration




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dc1208* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Jordan,
> 
> 
> 1. I visited the 23rd Street Payment Center to exchange my cable box for a HD Box today. The process went very smoothly but it was crowded and it took me 45 minutes to see a customer service rep. The rest of the exchange was less than five minutes.
> 
> 
> 2. I got the 8300HD DVR. They looked like they had plenty so if that's the box you want you can always go to 23rd street if they don't have any at the 218th street location.
> 
> 
> 3. They gave me component video cables and stereo composite audio cables. I had already ordered some new cables on line so I probably won't use the ones TWC supplied.
> 
> 
> 4. I have the same issue as you. My new TV won't be here till Monday so I asked the rep if I could use the new HD box with my old TV. He said no and would not recommend even connecting it to the old TV. I don't know if he is correct but I will swap out the box from my bedroom for a couple of days and listen to him.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> One question I have for the forum is when I told him I wanted to upgrade to the HDExtra channels, he asked me if I wanted the 5 extra channels for $8.95 or the 10 or so channels for $15. He didn't know what the extra channels were. I only thought there was the one option for 5 extra channels. Does anyone know if there is a second option for more channels? I will be waiting till Monday and then ordering the extra channels over the phone.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help




I exchanged my 8300HD DVR today at the 23rd street location at 10 AM and was in and out within 5 minutes. You can't expect the location to be any quicker during peak hours. You just have to go when its off peak.


----------



## Digiti

The same thing happened to me after trying the "swap" function with my SA 8300HD box.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dc1208* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> One question I have for the forum is when I told him I wanted to upgrade to the HDExtra channels, he asked me if I wanted the 5 extra channels for $8.95 or the 10 or so channels for $15. He didn't know what the extra channels were. I only thought there was the one option for 5 extra channels. Does anyone know if there is a second option for more channels?



Never Heard of 10 extra Hd channels, either he is completely clueless or this is something new.


----------



## kwokpot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dc1208* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Jordan,
> 
> 
> 4. I have the same issue as you. My new TV won't be here till Monday so I asked the rep if I could use the new HD box with my old TV. He said no and would not recommend even connecting it to the old TV. I don't know if he is correct but I will swap out the box from my bedroom for a couple of days and listen to him.



That is actually not true. You can use an HD box on a SD TV. You will even get to watch HD stations, just not in HD, and it will be letterboxed. I changed out my SD box for an HD box BEFORE I had my new HD TV for my bedroom (went to 23rd st).

They NEVER asked me to prove to them I bought an HD TV.


Quite frankly, I would do this EVEN if you NEVER plan to by an HDTV - WHY? Because the HD box DOESN'T COST ANY MORE than a SD box, yet you will receive additional stations( TNTHD, DiscoveryHD, WNETHD, and 2 other stations) for no extra cost (assuming you have digital service).


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasonDono* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anybody else tried PIP on their 8300HD today? i just tried it twice and it crashed both times. The box rebooted on its own.



ABSOLUTELY, Jason. Exact same thing happened to =me=...twice! After the 2nd time i didn't even TRY it again till about an hour later, around 10PM or so, tonite. THEN it worked OK.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *QMAN71* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It just let me schedule a recording of tonights hockey game on 712 so it's unlocked again (at least for me on SI)



well i finally called customer service this afternoon. after speaking with a friendly rep for a few minutes she put me through to their tech department. spoke with someone their who admitted that he wasn't an expert on HD so he gave my number to a co-worker "down the hall" who called me back a few minutes later. he informed me that channel 712 shouldn't have any restrictions on it as far as recording is concerned...and that it is a hardware problem with my box (8300HD.) i told him that i was certain others were experiencing the same issues. that being said we set up a service call for a tech to come out in a couple weeks and check the box. not sure what else i can do at this point.


as of right now 712 still comes up as unrecordable for me.







guess i'm gonna have to record hockey games in SD for a while.


----------



## Dm84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwokpot* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That is actually not true. You can use an HD box on a SD TV. You will even get to watch HD stations, just not in HD, and it will be letterboxed. I changed out my SD box for an HD box BEFORE I had my new HD TV for my bedroom (went to 23rd st).
> 
> They NEVER asked me to prove to them I bought an HD TV.
> 
> 
> Quite frankly, I would do this EVEN if you NEVER plan to by an HDTV - WHY? Because the HD box DOESN'T COST ANY MORE than a SD box, yet you will receive additional stations( TNTHD, DiscoveryHD, WNETHD, and 2 other stations) for no extra cost (assuming you have digital service).



Not to mention that you will get tons more DD 5.1 sound if you have a receiver. I have an HD box hooked up to my SDTV and it works great.


----------



## JordanIB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dc1208* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Jordan,
> 
> 
> 1. I visited the 23rd Street Payment Center to exchange my cable box for a HD Box today. The process went very smoothly but it was crowded and it took me 45 minutes to see a customer service rep. The rest of the exchange was less than five minutes.
> 
> 
> 2. I got the 8300HD DVR. They looked like they had plenty so if that's the box you want you can always go to 23rd street if they don't have any at the 218th street location.
> 
> 
> 3. They gave me component video cables and stereo composite audio cables. I had already ordered some new cables on line so I probably won't use the ones TWC supplied.
> 
> 
> 4. I have the same issue as you. My new TV won't be here till Monday so I asked the rep if I could use the new HD box with my old TV. He said no and would not recommend even connecting it to the old TV. I don't know if he is correct but I will swap out the box from my bedroom for a couple of days and listen to him.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.



Much appreciated. I will be at home on Tuesday to take delivery of the TV, so I figure if I go Tuesday morning it won't be terribly crowded. I was going to get it today, but over the phone they told me that you can't have the HD box with a SD television. I didn't really believe it, but was getting towards closing time at the center anyway so I decided to hold off until Tuesday.


You just bring the old box with you when you go? Nothing else needed?


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> well i finally called customer service this afternoon. after speaking with a friendly rep for a few minutes she put me through to their tech department. spoke with someone their who admitted that he wasn't an expert on HD so he gave my number to a co-worker "down the hall" who called me back a few minutes later. he informed me that channel 712 shouldn't have any restrictions on it as far as recording is concerned...and that it is a hardware problem with my box (8300HD.) i told him that i was certain others were experiencing the same issues. that being said we set up a service call for a tech to come out in a couple weeks and check the box. not sure what else i can do at this point.
> 
> 
> as of right now 712 still comes up as unrecordable for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guess i'm gonna have to record hockey games in SD for a while.



I guess the weekend staff is more clueless than the weekday staff.


----------



## dc1208




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwokpot* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That is actually not true. You can use an HD box on a SD TV. You will even get to watch HD stations, just not in HD, and it will be letterboxed. I changed out my SD box for an HD box BEFORE I had my new HD TV for my bedroom (went to 23rd st).
> 
> They NEVER asked me to prove to them I bought an HD TV.
> 
> 
> Quite frankly, I would do this EVEN if you NEVER plan to by an HDTV - WHY? Because the HD box DOESN'T COST ANY MORE than a SD box, yet you will receive additional stations( TNTHD, DiscoveryHD, WNETHD, and 2 other stations) for no extra cost (assuming you have digital service).



I didn't think he knew what his he was talking about. I was pretty sure I could use the HD box with a SD TV.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## dc1208




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JordanIB* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You just bring the old box with you when you go? Nothing else needed?



Just bring the box and the remote. That is all you need.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dc1208* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> One question I have for the forum is when I told him I wanted to upgrade to the HDExtra channels, he asked me if I wanted the 5 extra channels for $8.95 or the 10 or so channels for $15. He didn't know what the extra channels were. I only thought there was the one option for 5 extra channels. Does anyone know if there is a second option for more channels? I will be waiting till Monday and then ordering the extra channels over the phone.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help



I think the guy at TW got a little confused (shocker!) - the HDExtra package costs $8.95 if you don't get the HD DVR. However, if you do get the HD DVR (which you obviously did) you would also need to pay an $8.95 monthly fee for the DVR service, so TWC offers a mini-bundle for $15.00 where you get the channels plus the DVR service (effectively $6.05 extra for the HDExtra package).


As far as how many extra channels you get, basically you get 2 InHD channels, 2 HDNet channels and ESPN HD (most people who get the package do so just to get ESPN HD), which are channels 721-725. Not sure if YES HD (708) and MSG HD (712) are only available if you have the Extra package (I have it and I get those channels so I couldn't tell you). Either way it's not 10 channels.


----------



## Maurice2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwokpot* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That is actually not true. You can use an HD box on a SD TV. You will even get to watch HD stations, just not in HD, and it will be letterboxed. Quite frankly, I would do this EVEN if you NEVER plan to by an HDTV - WHY? Because the HD box DOESN'T COST ANY MORE than a SD box, yet you will receive additional stations( TNTHD, DiscoveryHD, WNETHD, and 2 other stations) for no extra cost (assuming you have digital service).



I have the SA3100 with my 27" SDTV -- and digital service. If I exchanged this box for a HD one (say the Pioneer Voyager 3510HD), will I get a better PQ (for all SD programs)? or will it be essentially the same?


Thank you.


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EricScott* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As far as how many extra channels you get, basically you get 2 InHD channels, 2 HDNet channels and ESPN HD (most people who get the package do so just to get ESPN HD), which are channels 721-725. Not sure if YES HD (708) and MSG HD (712) are only available if you have the Extra package (I have it and I get those channels so I couldn't tell you). Either way it's not 10 channels.



I'd have accepted the offer for $15 for 10 extra HD channels, then insisted that TWC was obligated to provide 10 extra HD channels. I'm curious what they would come up with in such a situation...

-JMP


----------



## broadwayblue

for those of you who had the problem with channel 712 being unrecordable, it appears that it has been fixed. who knows for how long.


just a reminder to Rangers fans, Monday's game is on 722, since it is an OLN game they simulcast it on INHD2. Wednesday's game is back on 712.


Let's Go Rangers!


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> for those of you who had the problem with channel 712 being unrecordable, it appears that it has been fixed. who knows for how long.



Still got a subscription service message on 712, they turned it off after the knicks game.


----------



## kilmar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ChubbyTiger* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Morning folks. I'm new around here and I've got a quick question for the other NYC TWC people. I'm in Queens, if it makes a difference. Anyway, what HD boxes is Time Warner offering at the moment? The local website mentions a single box, but doesn't really tell me what it is and the national site talks about one SA and one Pioneer. I'm asking because I want (need?) to have the one with the DVI/HDMI output for my new TV.
> 
> 
> On a similar note, do any of you know if any of the stb's are controllable via computer (like a serial or USB/firewire connection)? I could set up an IR blaster, but a direct connection is much cleaner, I think. Anway, thanks for the info.
> 
> 
> CT



I'm in Queens too. Go to Queens Center Mall and get the 8300HD DVR box and don't look back. Your world will change once you can record HD material.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Still got a subscription service message on 712, they turned it off after the knicks game.



very odd. i'm wondering if my future recording for the game Wednesday will actually go through. it shows up in Red, but when i select it the unrecordable channel tag appears again. guess i won't cancel my service appointment for next week just yet.


----------



## Jake NYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maurice2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have the SA3100 with my 27" SDTV -- and digital service. If I exchanged this box for a HD one (say the Pioneer Voyager 3510HD), will I get a better PQ (for all SD programs)? or will it be essentially the same?
> 
> 
> Thank you.



I have used an HD box with an SD TV-- "27 Panasonic and found the picture to be improved when watching HD channels as opposed to the corresponding SD channels. Also, it allows you to see shows in widescreen, if you prefer that, since HD broadcasts are widescreen.


A couple of caveats, though. First, make sure your set has a component video connection-- that's the only way to connect with an HD box (or an HDMI connection, which no SD set has). Second, your set will only be able to process 480i signals, so you will need to get a cable box that allows you to choose (i'd make sure to get the SA 8300 HD box). And may need a friend with the same box to walk you through the initial process going through the settings, since when you first plug it in, you will probably have a blank screen, since your set won't process the default signal-- 1080i I think. So, you'll need to be told "press settings, then advanced settings, then up arrow three times, etc. And third, don't tell TW that you don't have an HDTV, or they might not give you the box.


----------



## JordanIB

picked up my box today. currently have it hooked up to my regular SD tv, as my new TV will be delivered later today (knock on wood).


I had a question about the HD channels, and DVR service.


So I didn't actually sign up for anything (HDXtra or DVR service), but when I got home, I saw that I had all HD channels working (including HBO and Showtime), and my DVR works as well.


Are these all going to simply be charged to my account now?


I don't have regular HBO or any of those movie premiums...is it going to let me keep HBO HD and SHO HD?


----------



## Royevans

Am I the only one here all bent out of shape That rangers fans are getting their team in HD but us ISLANDER fans are stuck with horrid FSNY in SD?


If anyone from TWC reads this, please PLEASE throw us a bone!!


----------



## bigd86




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Royevans* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Am I the only one here all bent out of shape That rangers fans are getting their team in HD but us ISLANDER fans are stuck with horrid FSNY in SD?


YES!!


Lets go Rangers!!!


(Sorry, just couldn't resist!!







)


----------



## JordanIB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Royevans* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Am I the only one here all bent out of shape That rangers fans are getting their team in HD but us ISLANDER fans are stuck with horrid FSNY in SD?
> 
> 
> If anyone from TWC reads this, please PLEASE throw us a bone!!



No, hopefully it's on it's way.


Is tomorrow's game on MSG or FSN?


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JordanIB* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> picked up my box today. currently have it hooked up to my regular SD tv, as my new TV will be delivered later today (knock on wood).
> 
> 
> I had a question about the HD channels, and DVR service.
> 
> 
> So I didn't actually sign up for anything (HDXtra or DVR service), but when I got home, I saw that I had all HD channels working (including HBO and Showtime), and my DVR works as well.
> 
> 
> Are these all going to simply be charged to my account now?
> 
> 
> I don't have regular HBO or any of those movie premiums...is it going to let me keep HBO HD and SHO HD?



This is the typical situation. It takes 24-48 hours until your box "properly" programs itself and learns from TWC what channels you're actually subscibed to. Until then, most boxes seem to give you most of the premium channels (although it does seem to be somewhat random which ones you get).


Better fire up the DVR and grab some of the movies you won't have access to later!


----------



## AndyHDTV

The game is on MSG-HD tomorrow, and when thier isnt any Rangers games on I do find myself tuning in to devils and islanders games. So I do hope TWC adds FSN-HD soon. I email Mr. watson about this as well as the fact that channel 712 is unrecordable at times. No response yet.


----------



## timewaster

from what I've read, 712 is in "test" mode and is not officially a HD channel.

This might explain why sometimes you cannot record it.


----------



## ANGEL 35

Does any one know if you can get a 8300HD BOX WITH FIREWIRE AT 23ST?


----------



## Manatus

I have 2 TWCNYC 8300HDs, one connected HDMI --> HDMI, the other HDMI --> DVI. I had the first TV calibrated today, and for reasons not important here, swapped the DVRs between the 2 TVs. After the swap, I suddenly was able to get DD5.1 on the HDMI --> HDMI TV. I checked the Passport firmware version on that box and discovered that it's 1.8.103 (dated 3/16/05). I then checked the version on the other 8300HD (which still can't deliver DD5.1 when hooked up HDMI --> HDMI) and find that it's still 1.8.095 (dated 12/14/04). Unless I'm missing something here, it looks like one DVR has received a firmware upgrade within the last day or two that's fixed the old DD5.1 bug, and the other hasn't.


----------



## nbuubu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Manatus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have 2 TWCNYC 8300HDs, one connected HDMI --> HDMI, the other HDMI --> DVI. I had the first TV calibrated today, and for reasons not important here, swapped the DVRs between the 2 TVs. After the swap, I suddenly was able to get DD5.1 on the HDMI --> HDMI TV. I checked the Passport firmware version on that box and discovered that it's 1.8.103 (dated 3/16/05). I then checked the version on the other 8300HD (which still can't deliver DD5.1 when hooked up HDMI --> HDMI) and find that it's still 1.8.095 (dated 12/14/04). Unless I'm missing something here, it looks like one DVR has received a firmware upgrade within the last day or two that's fixed the old DD5.1 bug, and the other hasn't.





That's great news ... where do you check the firmware on an 8300 again? I seem to have forgotten.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nbuubu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That's great news ... where do you check the firmware on an 8300 again? I seem to have forgotten.



On the box (not the remote), press EXIT and SELECT simultaneously until DIAG appears on the box; release then re-press the same 2 buttons. Exit Diagnostics by punching in any regular channel number.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Manatus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have 2 TWCNYC 8300HDs, one connected HDMI --> HDMI, the other HDMI --> DVI. I had the first TV calibrated today, and for reasons not important here, swapped the DVRs between the 2 TVs. After the swap, I suddenly was able to get DD5.1 on the HDMI --> HDMI TV. I checked the Passport firmware version on that box and discovered that it's 1.8.103 (dated 3/16/05). I then checked the version on the other 8300HD (which still can't deliver DD5.1 when hooked up HDMI --> HDMI) and find that it's still 1.8.095 (dated 12/14/04). Unless I'm missing something here, it looks like one DVR has received a firmware upgrade within the last day or two that's fixed the old DD5.1 bug, and the other hasn't.



I have the same Passport firmware on my 8300HD box.I had this box for about 3 months. I swapped my old box for this one.It also dated 3/16/05 I do not get DD5.1 on my HDMI? Any one get this


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have the same Passport firmware on my 8300HD box.I had this box for about 3 months. I swapped my old box for this one.It also dated 3/16/05 I do not get DD5.1 on my HDMI? Any one get this



To be clearer than I was in my first post on this subject: I am not getting "DD5.1 on my HDMI." The old Passport bug disabled DD5.1 on _all_ the DVR's audio outputs when the DVR detected that its HDMI port was connected to a TV incapable of accepting DD5.1 via HDMI. This new Passport version allows DD5.1 on the optical and coax audio ports when HDMI is used for the video signal.


----------



## Royevans




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Manatus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> To be clearer than I was in my first post on this subject: I am not getting "DD5.1 on my HDMI." The old Passport bug disabled DD5.1 on _all_ the DVR's audio outputs when the DVR detected that its HDMI port was connected to a TV incapable of accepting DD5.1 via HDMI. This new Passport version allows DD5.1 on the optical and coax audio ports when HDMI is used for the video signal.




If working, that's great news and I can finally go HDMI. So, are you going HDMI ----> HDMI on the TV and optical or Coax to a receiver w/ surround speakers, and if so, do you notice any lag-type issues between the sound and picture?


----------



## JordanIB

So what exactly is the deal with 712?


Yesterday the guide said the Knicks pre-season game was on at 7, but when I flipped to it, i got the message that 712 was part of a subscription service, call to activate, blah blah blah. Which was odd because I'm currently receiving every single premium and HD channel with my new box.


I'm wondering if I'll get the Isles/Rangers game tonight (although I think I saw it's also on INHD or HDNet or one of those...bear with me while I learn the channels


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JordanIB* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if I'll get the Isles/Rangers game tonight (although I think I saw it's also on INHD or HDNet or one of those...bear with me while I learn the channels



tonight's Isles/Rangers game is on MSG-HD & tomorrow's is on HDNet


----------



## Royevans




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Royevans* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If working, that's great news and I can finally go HDMI. So, are you going HDMI ----> HDMI on the TV and optical or Coax to a receiver w/ surround speakers, and if so, do you notice any lag-type issues between the sound and picture?



I can now confirm that this WORKS on my 8300. I am running HDMI from the 8300 direct to my Sony KDF-50WE655 RP LCD, and using the optical out port to run cable directly to my surround sound receiver. So far, no lag or sync up issues.


----------



## JordanIB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> tonight's Isles/Rangers game is on MSG-HD & tomorrow's is on HDNet



So getting back to the first part of my questions, "what's the deal" with MSGHD. As I said, 712 was showing as a subscription channel on my tv last night.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JordanIB* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So getting back to the first part of my questions, "what's the deal" with MSGHD. As I said, 712 was showing as a subscription channel on my tv last night.



That's odd. Did you check back after the game started or just that one time at 7 pm? I put the game on around 8:45 PM, 712, glorious HD baby. The Knicks, they weren't too glorious but it was so great to finally see them on MSG on TW, in HD.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Royevans* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I can now confirm that this WORKS on my 8300. I am running HDMI from the 8300 direct to my Sony KDF-50WE655 RP LCD, and using the optical out port to run cable directly to my surround sound receiver. So far, no lag or sync up issues.



I am getting audo from my 8300HD HDMI To my sony xbr960 Optical out to my Denon AV4608 and now i get DD5.1


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JordanIB* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So getting back to the first part of my questions, "what's the deal" with MSGHD. As I said, 712 was showing as a subscription channel on my tv last night.



This happened a lot with the yankees on 708, you just have to keep checking back during the game and eventually they'll flip the switch.


----------



## JordanIB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That's odd. Did you check back after the game started or just that one time at 7 pm? I put the game on around 8:45 PM, 712, glorious HD baby. The Knicks, they weren't too glorious but it was so great to finally see them on MSG on TW, in HD.



Hmm...I honestly don't remember, but I'm fairly sure I checked back well after the start of the game.


We'll see what happens for tonight's hockey game...I'd hate to miss it


----------



## AndyHDTV

completely off topic but muti-room DVR looks to be available in TWC Florida, don't know if it SD, HD or both being offered.

http://www.timewarnercable.com/swfla...tiroomdvr.html 



and Caller ID on TV is being offered in TWC San Antonio.

http://www.timewarnercable.com/sanan...leridontv.html 


and Movies On Demand-HD is available to places like San Diego, Minnesota & San Antonio.


----------



## Kingston

All you need to know on MR-DVR

http://www.engadget.com/entry/1234000070036653/ 


Read some of the reader comments at the end of the review.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> completely off topic but muti-room DVR looks to be available in TWC Florida, don't know if it SD, HD or both being offered.
> 
> and Caller ID on TV is being offered in TWC San Antonio.
> 
> and Movies On Demand-HD is available to places like San Diego, Minnesota & San Antonio.



Multi room DVR sounds fantastic; I can't wait for that to get here but as far as caller ID on my screen, not for me. I find phones to be intrusive enough. I certainly would not want to see it on my screen too.

Movies on Demand in HD are always good but I prefer to see the other three categories up and running first

-The free channels - UPN, WB.

-The premium channels -TMC, Starzz, etc.

-The others- Universal, FSN, ESPN 2, etc.

Make use of the bandwidth with these first then give us MOD.


----------



## AndyHDTV

"There has been no official release of MSG HD appearing on any provider other than Cablevision as of this time. There were talks of extending the MSG HD signal to other cable providers, however there were some problems in getting the correct signal to them in a way that worked for both parties. I do not know if this is a permanent change as of now on your channel lineup or simply a test that the two companies are running. If and when MSG-HD becomes available on TWC or any other cable provider other than Cablevision, a formal release and array of news coverage will follow, and your service provider will be able to offer you detailed information. Sorry I could not offer more accurate information at this time. Enjoy the games."


I think its safe to say that it's still in testing.


----------



## AndyHDTV

My Email:


Mr. Dressler


I'm glad that TWC of NYC has finally added Madison Square Garden Network (MSG-HD). My self and others are looking forward to FSN-HD to be added.


From what I hear from yourself and others WB-HD, UPN-HD, UNIVERSAL-HD, ESPN2-HD, STARZ-HD, CINEMAX-HD & TMC-HD are close to having deals and hopefully can be added around Q1 of 2006.


Can't understand why Movies on Demand-HD is available in markets such as San Diego, Minnesota & San Antonio but not in NYC?


I read somewhere that Switched Broadcast technology was successfully tested in Texas and that their could be a National rollout in 2006, Is this true and when will it be available for NYC.


Seems like TWC is promising a lot of HD content, will it be able to deliver newly announced channels at the time of their launching dates, which are all supposed to be early 2006. HD channels like: MHD (MTV-HD), FOX-HD, National Geographic-HD, Food Network-HD, DIY-HD & SNY-HD (Sportsnet New York-HD).



His Response:


"yes, we're working on all the things you mention. i don't think, however, that you will see all of them made available very soon. we will add some more in '06, but until the networks understand that they should be offering their services in HD at no additional charge to the consumer, we will be slow in offeringm them."


Yes, this is an exact quote & the incorrect spelling is his.


----------



## beatles6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "There has been no official release of MSG HD appearing on any provider other than Cablevision as of this time. There were talks of extending the MSG HD signal to other cable providers, however there were some problems in getting the correct signal to them in a way that worked for both parties. I do not know if this is a permanent change as of now on your channel lineup or simply a test that the two companies are running. If and when MSG-HD becomes available on TWC or any other cable provider other than Cablevision, a formal release and array of news coverage will follow, and your service provider will be able to offer you detailed information. Sorry I could not offer more accurate information at this time. Enjoy the games."
> 
> 
> I think its safe to say that it's still in testing.



I hope that MSG HD although in test mode is here to stay. The fact that the promos during the games have been changed to available only on cable tv instead if IO Cablevision makes me think that it is.


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> His Response:
> 
> 
> "yes, we're working on all the things you mention. i don't think, however, that you will see all of them made available very soon. we will add some more in '06, but until the networks understand that they should be offering their services in HD at no additional charge to the consumer, we will be slow in offeringm them."
> 
> 
> Yes, this is an exact quote & the incorrect spelling is his.



It sounds like you asked two questions and he only answered one of them.


We've heard the song about channel providers asking for too much from TWC for years now. That still doesn't answer the question of whether or not the bandwidth will be available when the contractual stuff is ironed out.


If TWC were serious about pressuring these companies, they would get all the bandwidth set aside then publicly release a list of all the channels they would be prepared to carry tomorrow, if only their owners would come to the table with reasonable terms. If the bandwidth isn't ready, it's hard for TWC to play the blame game.

-JMP


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmp_nyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If the bandwidth isn't ready, it's hard for TWC to play the blame game.
> 
> -JMP




Absolutely correct!


We've danced to that tune before. Watson (from TW not Baker St.) already reneged on new HD channels scheduled for earlier in this year.


This MSG thing better not be a tease.


----------



## JordanIB

Grrr! Still says subscription service!


Should I call the number? Will they be able to give it to me?


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JordanIB* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Grrr! Still says subscription service!
> 
> 
> Should I call the number? Will they be able to give it to me?



the game's on 712 for me so I would make the call...


----------



## JordanIB

Ha! I knew this would happen...


So I called, and they had me unplug the box and plug it back in while they sent a signal, yada yada...


So I turn it back on, and 712 is there in all it's glory, but of course, all the premiums and everything I had been receiving since I got my new box yesterday went bye-bye!







Although a previous poster said this would happen anyway after 24-48 hours. If that's the case, I'm not too bummed, but I _gladly_ would trade back 712 for all the movie premiums if by some miracle I was going to get to keep them.


LET'S GO ISLANDERS!


----------



## ksaifullah




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am getting audo from my 8300HD HDMI To my sony xbr960 Optical out to my Denon AV4608 and now i get DD5.1



This is great news, but I checked and I have the old version of the firmware (Dec 2004)







. I have a panasonic commercial plasma (50PHD7UY) and I made the mistake of buying the HDMI board which disables the DD5.1 sound out to the AV receiver. For this reason I have been forced to use the component video.


I wonder when is TWNYC rolling out the new firmware that some of you guys have? I was thinking of buying a DVI board but I don't want to shell $150 if I know this firmware is coming soon. I even made the mistake of calling TW customer service and as usual they were clueless and rude.


----------



## EricScott

Just checked my 8300 and I still have v.095 (12/04) of the firmware. I'm using the DVI input on my display so it's not a big deal for me but clearly they haven't rolled this out to everyone yet.


----------



## andrewjnyc

God, this firmware situation is like Chinese water torture! My box still has the old firmware. Why on Earth can't they give it to everyone at once?


----------



## QMAN71

I just checked my 8300hd for the heck of it, and I still have the old firmware as well.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andrewjnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> God, this firmware situation is like Chinese water torture! My box still has the old firmware. Why on Earth can't they give it to everyone at once?



This is just my speculation. My 8300HD that still has the old firmware was one that I received the second or third day that TWCNYC made the 8300HD available (back around Feb. 05, I believe). My other 8300HD, the one with the later firmware, is a much newer box (about a month-old). It certainly is possible that there have been hardware or software modifications to the 8300HD since it was first released that preclude TWCNYC from zapping the older boxes with the newer firmware. If that is indeed what's happening here (or even if it isn't), a trip to 23rd Street to exchange boxes should fix the problem for those who care about it (just make sure that the replacement box is "factory-fresh").


Also, as some of you may remember, TWCNYC flashed a buggy firmware upgrade to all its 8000SD and HD DVRs sometime last year that resulted in a Channel 4 "consumer" news story about frozen DVRs and TWCNYC's suspension of its TV ads promoting those boxes. I imagine that the company isn't eager to repeat that experience just to satisfy the demands of the miniscule number of customers who've even heard of HDMI and DD5.1.


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I read somewhere that Switched Broadcast technology was successfully tested in Texas and that their could be a National rollout in 2006, Is this true and when will it be available for NYC.



Did some further Googling on this topic recently and posted a summary in the general cable forum. Articles say 2006-2007 is planned for rollouts and since NYC TWC often seems to be last in line.... -- John


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Manatus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is just my speculation. My 8300HD that still has the old firmware was one that I received the second or third day that TWCNYC made the 8300HD available (back around Feb. 05, I believe). My other 8300HD, the one with the later firmware, is a much newer box (about a month-old). It certainly is possible that there have been hardware or software modifications to the 8300HD since it was first released that preclude TWCNYC from zapping the older boxes with the newer firmware. If that is indeed what's happening here (or even if it isn't), a trip to 23rd Street to exchange boxes should fix the problem for those who care about it (just make sure that the replacement box is "factory-fresh").



Interesting. Given the date of the newer firmware and the fact that your box is about a month old, is there any chance that it always had the new firmware? Are you using HDMI/HDMI on both boxes? Just curious.


At this point exchanging my box would be a real pain given how much I have saved on it. My 8300 has been pretty reliable although lately it's been acting up somewhat. Since I don't even have the HDMI audio problem, I was hoping that the firmware update would just provide a little more stability to the box.


I just hope the older boxes are upgradeable at some point. I can't imagine that TWC would want to have multiple versions of firmware floating around out there for extended periods of time. But then again, this is Time Warner we're talking about so maybe they haven't really thought about it.


----------



## John Mason

Speaking of upgrading the firmware in SA8300HDs, maybe SA/TWC can update the video-output-chip driver firmware to deliver ~1600 lines of resolvable detail instead of only ~1290; (various readings). From comments about better PQ with CableCards and FredB's (TWC, Calif.) measured 1600 lines into a LCD panel, it appears there's an additional ~300 lines resolvable detail there--even if that likely exceeds 1080i's often cited maximum of ~1450 lines effective resolution . -- John


----------



## nbuubu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Manatus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> On the box (not the remote), press EXIT and SELECT simultaneously until DIAG appears on the box; release then re-press the same 2 buttons. Exit Diagnostics by punching in any regular channel number.



Thanks for that Manatus. Sorry I didn't reply sooner ... went out to dinner at Landmarc in Tribeca last Friday night and got deathly ill from some bad Filet Mignon. TKO'd me for a few days.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JordanIB* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So I called, and they had me unplug the box and plug it back in while they sent a signal, yada yada...
> 
> 
> So I turn it back on, and 712 is there in all it's glory, but of course, all the premiums and everything I had been receiving since I got my new box yesterday went bye-bye!



Yes, it's this process of "sending the signal to your box" that causes the box to refresh which channels you're subscribed to, hence your loss of all of the free premium channels.


Scott


----------



## JordanIB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, it's this process of "sending the signal to your box" that causes the box to refresh which channels you're subscribed to, hence your loss of all of the free premium channels.
> 
> 
> Scott



Yeah...I totally understand that...I'm just wondering if the "sending of the signal" would have happend if I never made that call.


----------



## ksaifullah




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Manatus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is just my speculation. My 8300HD that still has the old firmware was one that I received the second or third day that TWCNYC made the 8300HD available (back around Feb. 05, I believe). My other 8300HD, the one with the later firmware, is a much newer box (about a month-old). It certainly is possible that there have been hardware or software modifications to the 8300HD since it was first released that preclude TWCNYC from zapping the older boxes with the newer firmware. If that is indeed what's happening here (or even if it isn't), a trip to 23rd Street to exchange boxes should fix the problem for those who care about it (just make sure that the replacement box is "factory-fresh").
> 
> 
> Also, as some of you may remember, TWCNYC flashed a buggy firmware upgrade to all its 8000SD and HD DVRs sometime last year that resulted in a Channel 4 "consumer" news story about frozen DVRs and TWCNYC's suspension of its TV ads promoting those boxes. I imagine that the company isn't eager to repeat that experience just to satisfy the demands of the miniscule number of customers who've even heard of HDMI and DD5.1.



Thanks for the info. I'll try to visit the 23rd street office in the next few days to exchange my box. Hopefully that should solve the problem.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EricScott* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Interesting. Given the date of the newer firmware and the fact that your box is about a month old, is there any chance that it always had the new firmware? Are you using HDMI/HDMI on both boxes? Just curious.



That would be my best guess. I'm using HDMI/HDMI on the newer box and HDMI/DVI or Component on the older one.



> Quote:
> At this point exchanging my box would be a real pain given how much I have saved on it. .



In anticipation of the arrival my great new 1080p TV, I'd saved a small library of demo programs on my original DVI to show it off. Now that I've moved that DVR back to my older TV and the newer box to the new TV (so that I can have surround sound with the new one), I can no longer view the demo programs on the better TV.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JordanIB* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah...I totally understand that...I'm just wondering if the "sending of the signal" would have happend if I never made that call.



Yes it would have happend with the call or without


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does any one know if you can get a 8300HD BOX WITH FIREWIRE AT 23ST?



Any one know im going down to 23st and ilike to know before i go. Any one please let me know


----------



## Goanna

I have a quick Cable Card question.


My friend just bought a bunch of home theater equipment, and 1 of the items is a 42" LG Plasma HDTV.


This TV has a cable card slot, and I know the advantage of Cable Card is going to be that a) you dont need a STB with a visible cable running to the plasma, and b) PQ is better since the STB doesnt interfere with it at all.


But, what I want to know, is will all the channel info, guide, etc all work just like it does with a regular cable box? Does a cable card have Passport software on it? And lastly, do I operate everything with the TV remote, or do I need a cable remote to change channels once the cable card is installed?


EDIT: Also, if he doesnt want to go the Cable Card route, what STB should he get? I dont think he wants a DVR, not yet anyway, so he doesnt need the 8300HD, but is there any standard STB available from TWCNYC right now *with* functional HDMI output?


----------



## PaulInParkSlope




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nbuubu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for that Manatus. Sorry I didn't reply sooner ... went out to dinner at Landmarc in Tribeca last Friday night and got deathly ill from some bad Filet Mignon. TKO'd me for a few days.



Wow... Nothing to do with TWC, but.... coincidently my wife and I were also at Landmarc last Friday. I also had the Filet. Thankfully, I was fine.


----------



## ANGEL 35











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any one know im going down to 23st and ilike to know before i go. Any one please let me know



Well i went down to 23st. And i got a 8300HD box with firewire it took some talking i was told that they did not have any, and i have to have a tech come to my home to install one. I did not want that. Well she went to talk to someone when she came back she had the box. She told me that they have one or two boxs and that luck was with me The box has new firmware Passport-echo 1.8.111 HDMI works i now haveDD5.1 In the settings menu you can get audio out i did not have that before.


----------



## ksaifullah




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well i went down to 23st. And i got a 8300HD box with firewire it took some talking i was told that they did not have any, and i have to have a tech come to my home to install one. I did not want that. Well she went to talk to someone when she came back she had the box. She told me that they have one or two boxs and that luck was with me The box has new firmware Passport-echo 1.8.111 HDMI works i now haveDD5.1 In the settings menu you can get audio out i did not have that before.




I guess this confirms what Manatus was saying. Hopefully I can get mine exchanged for one with the new firmware. I think they are open on saturdays.


----------



## Goanna




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well i went down to 23st. And i got a 8300HD box with firewire it took some talking i was told that they did not have any, and i have to have a tech come to my home to install one. I did not want that. Well she went to talk to someone when she came back she had the box. She told me that they have one or two boxs and that luck was with me The box has new firmware Passport-echo 1.8.111 HDMI works i now haveDD5.1 In the settings menu you can get audio out i did not have that before.



Is the new firmware the same version San Diego, CA residents were getting last month via an update? I read somewhere that there are games on the new firmware, like Solitaire or something, is that true (I know that is the most important feature I could ask about, lol).


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Goanna* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is the new firmware the same version San Diego, CA residents were getting last month via an update? I read somewhere that there are games on the new firmware, like Solitaire or something, is that true (I know that is the most important feature I could ask about, lol).



NO games on this box but the firewire works


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes it would have happend with the call or without



...eventually, yes. Maybe not as soon as it happened to you, though.


----------



## Gravatar

It looks like the Knicks preseason game is not on Channel 712 now, and I don't see any Knicks or Rangers games listed in the guide anymore. Does this mean the "test" of channel 712 is over for good?


----------



## kwokpot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> NO games on this box but the firewire works



Does that mean that the box will pass all the HD station content via Firewire?


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gravatar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It looks like the Knicks preseason game is not on Channel 712 now, and I don't see any Knicks or Rangers games listed in the guide anymore. Does this mean the "test" of channel 712 is over for good?



The Knick game is not a home game, only home games are in HD.


and the next rangers home game is scheduled for 10/27

and the next Knick home game is scheduled for 11/4

http://www.hdsportsguide.com/


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gravatar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It looks like the Knicks preseason game is not on Channel 712 now, and I don't see any Knicks or Rangers games listed in the guide anymore. Does this mean the "test" of channel 712 is over for good?



The Islanders-Rangers game is in the guide for 10/27 on 712. As Andyhdtv posted, that is the next home game for the Rangers or Knicks.


----------



## broadwayblue

speaking of Rangers games i was upset that Thursday nights game was blacked out on HDNet. what didn't make sense to me was that the game was actually on MSG, even though it was in Long Island. why couldn't we get the HD feed on HDNet?


Road games are such a pain to watch after seeing the home HD broadcasts on 712 or 722. i find myself suffering from eye strain by the 3rd period.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> speaking of Rangers games i was upset that Thursday nights game was blacked out on HDNet. what didn't make sense to me was that the game was actually on MSG, even though it was in Long Island. why couldn't we get the HD feed on HDNet?
> 
> 
> Road games are such a pain to watch after seeing the home HD broadcasts on 712 or 722. i find myself suffering from eye strain by the 3rd period.



I agree =totally= with you. And what made it a little *worse*, was, it was LISTED on the HDNet station banner as "NHL Hockey", and yet when u tuned to 722, they were playing some OTHER crap, instead.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwokpot* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does that mean that the box will pass all the HD station content via Firewire?



Yes it does I have 8300HD to my Sonyxbr960 and you can see it on my HD T.V. Looking good


----------



## ksaifullah




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> NO games on this box but the firewire works



I went down to 23rd street and got a new 8300 DVR box and thankfully DD5.1 out through Optical cable now works with HDMI. I also noticed the firewire ports. The CSR told me that Firewire and HDMI ports are working on boxes with Revision number 2.2. My older box had the revision number 1.2 listed on the bottom.


----------



## AndyHDTV

I have to upgrade my 2nd box this week. Is the Firewire output 4 or 6pin?


----------



## hsimms

Hi. New to the forum. 8300HD south of Canal Street. Found this interesting tidbit .


It's from Cableworld but unfortunately the forum won't let a newbie post a URL.


Looks like TWC is steering clear of HD compression going forward. Comcast is going compression.




> Quote:
> Time Warner Cable's Bandwith Solution
> 
> 
> Cable operators are still analyzing the best way to dedicate more bandwidth to HD. Time Warner Cable and Comcast are taking different routes--Comcast is testing different technologies, including compression, while Time Warner favors digital switching. Another tactic is shuttling premium channels to the digital tier. Until operators go to an all-digital platform, however, it's going to be difficult for them to have robust HD offerings.
> 
> 
> It's "absolutely imperative" for operators to come up with solutions for their bandwidth issues, media consultant David Large says. "Most cable operators have 12 to 15 HD channels," he says. "They're going to need to about triple that...because the competition is going to have them all."
> 
> 
> Time Warner Cable will be able to handle about 50 HD channels by implementing switched digital video, says Kevin Leddy, SVP strategy and development, Time Warner Cable. The technology being tested in two markets, allows the MSO to move lightly viewed channels to a switch. They are then sent to an entire node when one home in that viewing area requests them. New and niche HD services will be placed on the switch, Leddy says. "We'll continue to offer 15 or 20 in a linear broadcast format, but the last 30 to 35 [HD channels] will be on the switch."
> 
> 
> If the switches are used effectively, Leddy doesn't foresee needing further bandwidth upgrades, except in very large markets. Los Angeles, for example, may be upgraded to 860 MHz from 750, he notes; Time Warner's New York system is already at 860.
> 
> 
> If the technology works "the way we expect it to over the next couple of months," Leddy says, the MSO will launch it in more markets, and by the end of next year a significant part of Time Warner Cable's digital subscriber base will have it.


----------



## John Mason

Thanks for that alert, hsimms, and welcome to the forums. Switched broadcasting (SB), which I summarized (with sublinks) in this recent post , is slated for 2006-07 introduction. Maybe it'll even make it to NYC, although twcinsider here suggests it'll be used for foreign-language channels. In very brief, SB is like VOD (video on demand) except channels are switched 'live', not from disk servers. A tech article sublinked above outlines SB's remarkable bandwidth-saving aspect--keeping channels not being watched off the fiber/cable lines.


It's not really a matter of Comcast compressing and TWC not doing so. Both deliver HD to homes basically as supplied by program suppliers. TWC, here at least, does use so-called rate shaping that boosts bandwidth availability by trimming higher-frequency data without decoding HD signals. Previous AVS threads have outlined rate shaping. HD from program sources is already highly compressed, down to


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have to upgrade my 2nd box this week. Is the Firewire output 4 or 6pin?



It has two 6 pin ports. And like i said it works.


----------



## jasonDono




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It has two 6 pin ports. And like i said it works.



Pardon my ignorance, but what can one do with a firewire port? Can you add an external hard drive?


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasonDono* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Pardon my ignorance, but what can one do with a firewire port? Can you add an external hard drive?



No you cant add external hard drive on firewire but the 8300HD has sata port were aexternal hard drive gos.If you have a HM-30000u HD-VCR with firewire you can copy HD on tape if thats what you want. I dont know about DVD if you can do HD ?? On aDVD-recorder ??.Any one know??.


----------



## hsimms

Overall, happy with this gadget. Would like to see more ports made available, especially a "Copy Out" function that SARA users have and we have long been promised.


Here's the glitch:


Channel 708 draws a blank screen. Several times I have gone there on the off chance that something might appear. Blank of course.


Last night, for the second time, the box froze on 708. Unlike the first incident, a cold boot did not restart the box. The clock reset to 12:00 and ran from there but did not change to actual time. The Passport boot screen froze at the first bullet and then disappeared, leaving me with channel 0 et seq. and no further information.


The problem was resolved by disconnecting power and data cables and re-connecting. Booted as normal. I now have exercised parental control over channel 708 by blocking it - that's my right hand slapping my left hand.


Similar experiences ?


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hsimms* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Channel 708 draws a blank screen. Several times I have gone there on the off chance that something might appear. Blank of course.



708 is reserved for YES-HD

712 is reserved for MSG-HD


don't bother tunning into theses channels unless you know theres a home game being played by the Nets, Knicks or Rangers.

http://www.hdsportsguide.com/


----------



## JordanIB

Is anybody else not getting the Giants game in HD???


Edit: Never mind, working now! Phew!


----------



## bigd86

As of 4:28, it seems sombody has forgotten to flip the HD switch on the Giant game, even though the blurb at the start of the game stated it is in HD.

Very professional.


And now they woke up. At least sombody was paying attention.


----------



## AndyHDTV

If TWC ever had the bandwidth to carry it, would you pay around $5 extra for VOOM channels?


----------



## hsimms




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigd86* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As of 4:28, it seems sombody has forgotten to flip the HD switch on the Giant game, even though the blurb at the start of the game stated it is in HD.
> 
> Very professional.
> 
> 
> And now they woke up. At least sombody was paying attention.




Was the unflipped switch on TWC only ? Over the air ?


Last night I didn't get an on time HD signal from TWC when the Chi-Hous festivities began on 705. Switched to the OTA antenna and all was good. Checked back an hour later and 705 was good.


New to HD. Feel like a beta tester. The OTA antenna is necessary for 9, 11, 50's sub-channels and NOAA weather. Also when TWC may be asleep at the switch or something is beyond their control.


The quality of the OTA picture and sound is the biggest shocker so far.


----------



## ray8375

Connecting the 8300HD to a Sharp Auqos 37GB5U in nyc/time warner cable...


i am planning on picking up the sharp 37" 37gb5u and looking to see what kind of experiences people were having with this combo.


- hdmi vs the component connection? which had clearer picture?

- someone mentioned that this box will scale non-hdtv channels? how does this look? this true?

- if i use the hdmi connection, can i also send audio to mu a/v receiver from the box, or does all audio only get sent to the tv via hdmi?

- how does the regular SD channels look with this combo of equipment?

- i'm looking to put the cable box in a different location. any1 have suggestion on affordable hdmi cable of about 35feet? at what length do i need to be concerned about signal degradation where by i need some kind of special device for signal quality?


any feedback from anyone else's experiences with this combination of hardware would be much appreciated.


----------



## hsimms




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ray8375* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Connecting the 8300HD to a Sharp Auqos 37GB5U in nyc/time warner cable...
> 
> 
> i am planning on picking up the sharp 37" 37gb5u and looking to see what kind of experiences people were having with this combo.
> 
> 
> - hdmi vs the component connection? which had clearer picture?
> 
> - someone mentioned that this box will scale non-hdtv channels? how does this look? this true?
> 
> - if i use the hdmi connection, can i also send audio to mu a/v receiver from the box, or does all audio only get sent to the tv via hdmi?
> 
> - how does the regular SD channels look with this combo of equipment?
> 
> - i'm looking to put the cable box in a different location. any1 have suggestion on affordable hdmi cable of about 35feet? at what length do i need to be concerned about signal degradation where by i need some kind of special device for signal quality?
> 
> 
> any feedback from anyone else's experiences with this combination of hardware would be much appreciated.




I can answer a few.


Be sure you get the latest box. It has firewire enabled. Also, with the older box, people using hdmi were complaining that they couldn't digitally feed their a/v receivers. Apparently, this is no longer a problem for them with the new box. Plus, there is an "audio digital out" setting. 23rd Street has the new box. Don't know about the boroughs. I am still stunned by the quality using component cables. I may have a look at hdmi if I need to recover a set of component sockets on my TV. They're both full now. TWC will provide a sturdy, if not quite Monster, set of component and audio cables when you pick up the box.


The box will provide sidebar (pillar), zoom and stretch on SD stations. With the box set to 720p and 1080i, I get a 40" diagonal on my 50" hdtv with aspect ratio set to 16:9 and 4:3 set to sidebar. I'm not partial to stretch and zoom cuts out your edges. 480p and 480i seem to squeeze the image.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If TWC ever had the bandwidth to carry it, would you pay around $5 extra for VOOM channels?



YES!


----------



## jasonDono




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No you cant add external hard drive on firewire but the 8300HD has sata port were aexternal hard drive gos.If you have a HM-30000u HD-VCR with firewire you can copy HD on tape if thats what you want. I dont know about DVD if you can do HD ?? On aDVD-recorder ??.Any one know??.



The sata port works? You can hook up a hard drive to it for extra storage?


----------



## Goanna




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasonDono* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The sata port works? You can hook up a hard drive to it for extra storage?



On 8300HD Boxes with a manufacturing date of July 2005 or later, the SATA port is supposed to be activated.


----------



## margoba

Goanna,


This is the first I've heard about the SATA port being activated in a PASSPORT environment. Where did you hear this info?


Thanks,

-barry


----------



## hsimms




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Goanna* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> On 8300HD Boxes with a manufacturing date of July 2005 or later, the SATA port is supposed to be activated.



Are you sure that isn't just SARA and not PASSPORT (TWCNYC) ?


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigd86* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As of 4:28, it seems sombody has forgotten to flip the HD switch on the Giant game, even though the blurb at the start of the game stated it is in HD.
> 
> Very professional.
> 
> 
> And now they woke up. At least sombody was paying attention.



CBS had this problem last year whenever the Jets were playing a 4pm game that was supposed to be in HD. Apparently, CBS is only set up to run two national feeds in HD. If they're carrying 2 of the 1pm games in HD, they cannot start carrying any of the 4pm games in HD until after the conclusion of whichever early game's feed is being used for the late game. I find it to be astonishly poor marketing that CBS makes the announcement that the game is available in HD before anyone can actually see it in HD. (Not to mention that for a game at Giants Stadium, they should be able to get the game to the local market in HD without using a national feed.)


I'll be curious to see if they up their number of HD feeds for the NCAA tourney in March...

-JMP


----------



## LL3HD

FYI..


"Time Warner Inc. on Monday said its cable unit has agreed with NBC Universal Cable to carry certain programs from NBC and NBC Universal in an on-demand service called ''Start Over.'' .....

...The latest agreement also includes carrying rights for Universal HD, mun2 and Video on Demand. "


link-
http://newyorkbusiness.com/news.cms?newsId=12090


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "Time Warner Inc. on Monday said its cable unit has agreed with NBC Universal Cable to carry certain programs from NBC and NBC Universal in an on-demand service called ''Start Over.'' .....
> 
> ...The latest agreement also includes carrying rights for Universal HD, mun2 and Video on Demand. "



Okay, so TWC now has carriage rights for Universal-HD. We know from the US Open that there are no technical barriers to carrying this network if the bandwidth is available. TWC has been making a big deal out of how much work they've been doing to free up bandwidth. It's been quite a while since they added a full-time HD channel. If they've really freed up some bandwidth, they should be able to get this channel up and running pretty quickly.


Any bets on when we'll actually see Universal-HD on TWCNYC full time?

-JMP


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmp_nyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any bets on when we'll actually see Universal-HD on TWCNYC full time?
> 
> -JMP




I'll take that bet, put me down for- gee, when is the next US Open? Oh, ok, August 2006.
















I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'll take that bet, put me down for- gee, when is the next US Open? Oh, ok, August 2006.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I'm wrong.



...and then whenever the matches are scheduled to be over, the channel will abruptly switch off and say "This channel is a subscription only channel. Please call Time Warner to subscribe" (whether or not the match is actually over).


;-)


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> FYI..
> 
> 
> "Time Warner Inc. on Monday said its cable unit has agreed with NBC Universal Cable to carry certain programs from NBC and NBC Universal in an on-demand service called ''Start Over.'' .....
> 
> ...The latest agreement also includes carrying rights for Universal HD, mun2 and Video on Demand. "
> 
> 
> link-
> http://newyorkbusiness.com/news.cms?newsId=12090



OK -- now I think it's time for AndyHDTV to write back to Mr. Dressler http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&post6384853 


and ask him, now that they have the rights worked out for UHD, when we might be seeing it?


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OK -- now I think it's time for AndyHDTV to write back to Mr. Dressler http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&post6384853
> 
> 
> and ask him, now that they have the rights worked out for UHD, when we might be seeing it?




U Bet I'm Gonna


----------



## AndyHDTV

Mr. Leddy & Mr. Watson


I Heard that Switched Broadcasting technology was successfully tried out in Texas and that a national rollout is scheduled for 2006. Can you tell me when NYC will get Switched Broadcasting? From what I hear lack of bandwidth is the major reason why subscribers aren't receiving all the HD channels that are available like: (WB-HD, UPN-HD, UNIVERSAL-HD, ESPN2-HD, STARZ-HD, CINEMAX-HD & TMC-HD).


Also with more HD channels making their debut in 2006 can TWC provide these channels: MHD (MTV-HD), FOX-HD, National Geographic-HD, Food Network-HD, DIY-HD & SNY-HD (Sportsnet New York-HD)?


I do believe that TWC of NYC has is now Broadcasting all of their channels digitally, so when can they cut off the analog channels and upgrade those who still have analog cable to DTV. Wouldn't that be a simple solution right now to solve the issue of lack of bandwidth?



Only Mr. Watsons response:


"Time Warner Cable's NYC digital subscribers are indeed receiving 100% of our channels in digital form. Regarding your remaining questions, we presently have no timetables for other changes."


----------



## Goanna




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Mr. Leddy & Mr. Watson
> 
> 
> I Heard that Switched Broadcasting technology was successfully tried out in Texas and that a national rollout is scheduled for 2006. Can you tell me when NYC will get Switched Broadcasting? From what I hear lack of bandwidth is the major reason why subscribers aren't receiving all the HD channels that are available like: (WB-HD, UPN-HD, UNIVERSAL-HD, ESPN2-HD, STARZ-HD, CINEMAX-HD & TMC-HD).
> 
> 
> Also with more HD channels making their debut in 2006 can TWC provide these channels: MHD (MTV-HD), FOX-HD, National Geographic-HD, Food Network-HD, DIY-HD & SNY-HD (Sportsnet New York-HD)?
> 
> 
> I do believe that TWC of NYC has is now Broadcasting all of their channels digitally, so when can they cut off the analog channels and upgrade those who still have analog cable to DTV. Wouldn't that be a simple solution right now to solve the issue of lack of bandwidth?
> 
> 
> 
> Only Mr. Watsons response:
> 
> 
> "Time Warner Cable's NYC digital subscribers are indeed receiving 100% of our channels in digital form. Regarding your remaining questions, we presently have no timetables for other changes."



Haha, yeah



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bob Watson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> NYC digital subscribers are indeed receiving 100% of our channels in digital form.



But what about the NON DIGITAL customers who still have crappy old Analog Boxes? I know they are still out there. I can probably name 10 people off the top of my head now that still have analog STB's just in Staten Island. My Grandmother had analogs up until 6 months ago when I made her get digital ones, lol.


Send these Analog customers notices that Analog is Dead, call up TWC and setup an appointment to get a digital STB. TW should offer some type of compensation fee for those who dont want to upgrade to digital due to the few extra dollars per month.


----------



## Goanna

Oh, also, on another note.


Are there any Non DVR STB's available at the Staten Island office (Richmond Ave) that offer working HDMI output?


I am setting up a home theater for a friend of mine. The display is an LG 42PX5D Plasma, and it has 2 HDMI inputs. He doesnt think he wants a DVR though (Not yet anyway) so the 8300HD is out of the question for now. So, are there any HDMI enabled boxes available to us, or will I have to get him one with DVI and use a conversion cable?


----------



## AndyHDTV

When you recieve your cable bill on the left side it says that effective 10/31/2005 PPV Channels 79 & 96 will no longer be available. And that users must Upgrade to DTV and view PPV on channel 301.


This is a step in the right direction, and it will hopefully free up two Analog slots for 4 HD channels.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When you recieve your cable bill on the left side it says that effective 10/31/2005 PPV Channels 79 & 96 will no longer be available. And that users must Upgrade to DTV and view PPV on channel 301.
> 
> 
> This is a step in the right direction, and it will hopefully free up two Analog slots for 4 HD channels.



Sweet!


Some of that bandwidth will probably go to the Howard Stern HD PPV channel...


And there is the bandwidth that will be required for the "Start Over" service which (surprise, surprise) they were promoting on NY1 this morning (apparently this service allows you to restart a program on NBC from the beginning if you tune to it mid-broadcast. It allows pausing and rewinding but NO fast-forwarding -- i.e. no way to skip commercials).


Not sure why anyone would want this????


----------



## ksaifullah




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hsimms* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I can answer a few.
> 
> 
> Be sure you get the latest box. It has firewire enabled. Also, with the older box, people using hdmi were complaining that they couldn't digitally feed their a/v receivers. Apparently, this is no longer a problem for them with the new box. Plus, there is an "audio digital out" setting. 23rd Street has the new box. Don't know about the boroughs. I am still stunned by the quality using component cables. I may have a look at hdmi if I need to recover a set of component sockets on my TV. They're both full now. TWC will provide a sturdy, if not quite Monster, set of component and audio cables when you pick up the box.
> 
> 
> The box will provide sidebar (pillar), zoom and stretch on SD stations. With the box set to 720p and 1080i, I get a 40" diagonal on my 50" hdtv with aspect ratio set to 16:9 and 4:3 set to sidebar. I'm not partial to stretch and zoom cuts out your edges. 480p and 480i seem to squeeze the image.



I am noticing a better picture quality on HDMI with the new 8300 DVR receiver that I got last weekend. The older 8300 box had washed out colors when connected to my Panasonic Plasma through HDMI. With the new box I can see the difference between HDMI and Component with HDMI picture looking better IMHO. With component I always noticed scan lines under dim lighting conditions but that may just be my particular TV.


Also the new box blocks out the component out when it is connected to TV through HDMI. It is not a big deal for me but the older box didn't do that.


----------



## bingolong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> And there is the bandwidth that will be required for the "Start Over" service which (surprise, surprise) they were promoting on NY1 this morning (apparently this service allows you to restart a program on NBC from the beginning if you tune to it mid-broadcast. It allows pausing and rewinding but NO fast-forwarding -- i.e. no way to skip commercials).
> 
> 
> Not sure why anyone would want this????



And you can't record the rewound show on the dvr!!! What's the use of "Starting Over" if you can't do that?


----------



## coneyparleg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ksaifullah* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am noticing a better picture quality on HDMI with the new 8300 DVR receiver that I got last weekend. The older 8300 box had washed out colors when connected to my Panasonic Plasma through HDMI. With the new box I can see the difference between HDMI and Component with HDMI picture looking better IMHO. With component I always noticed scan lines under dim lighting conditions but that may just be my particular TV.
> 
> 
> Also the new box blocks out the component out when it is connected to TV through HDMI. It is not a big deal for me but the older box didn't do that.




I too got the new box yesterday and noticed the much better picture with the HDMI, impressed my wife so I'm glad.


I have a question:

I have the STB connected to my home theater system through coax cable. When I have the STB set to digital out through HDMI and turn on my receiver I get plain prologic II surround, which is fine, however when I switch the output to Dolby Digital the reciever responds by activating Dolby Digital or DTS accordingly but I get a nasty lag effect and the sound levels don't seem quite right. I'm assuming that this is a problem with the reciever and am content listening to surround through PLII, but if there is a way to correct the lag of dolby digital and dts through the STB I would love to hear any suggestions


----------



## ccyr

Does anyone know if Time Warner (Manhattan) stopped broadcasting PBS in analog? I used to be able to get the TVGOS using my Sharp Aquos. It would download the data from one of the analog PBS channels. Then it stopped working. And now when I scroll through my channels, they all say 'digital'. I know that the Aquos only gets it's data from an analog channel. I changed the settings to have it download from Analog Air, and that worked -- but I get the wrong channels, only the OTA ones. Any ideas? When I call TWC, they immediately say "oh, you have a cablecard" and refer me to that number. Shouldn't matter if I have one or not, I just want to know what channels they broadcast PBS analog on! Thanks in advance.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ksaifullah* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am noticing a better picture quality on HDMI with the new 8300 DVR receiver that I got last weekend. The older 8300 box had washed out colors when connected to my Panasonic Plasma through HDMI. With the new box I can see the difference between HDMI and Component with HDMI picture looking better IMHO. With component I always noticed scan lines under dim lighting conditions but that may just be my particular TV.
> 
> 
> Also the new box blocks out the component out when it is connected to TV through HDMI. It is not a big deal for me but the older box didn't do that.



I see everyone is getting the new box. I also like the great picture and sound with HDMI. I have a HDMI cable that maybe to heavy will not stay pluged in looks like i have to get anew one. Does a bad cable do this I get a massage that says your HDTV does not support HDCP please use the component connection to watch television.I dont get it all the time only now and then Some one let me know


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccyr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if Time Warner (Manhattan) stopped broadcasting PBS in analog? I used to be able to get the TVGOS using my Sharp Aquos. It would download the data from one of the analog PBS channels. Then it stopped working. And now when I scroll through my channels, they all say 'digital'. I know that the Aquos only gets it's data from an analog channel. I changed the settings to have it download from Analog Air, and that worked -- but I get the wrong channels, only the OTA ones. Any ideas? When I call TWC, they immediately say "oh, you have a cablecard" and refer me to that number. Shouldn't matter if I have one or not, I just want to know what channels they broadcast PBS analog on! Thanks in advance.



I think that someone posted last week that they converted some of the remaining analog channels (PBS, TV Guide, Food Network) to digital last week...so I'm not sure if there's any way for you to tune them the way that you want....


----------



## anthonymoody

ANGEL 35,

You are experiencing HDCP handshake issues obviously, as am I. They're not uncommon with 8300's, at least the first several batches of them. It shouldn't be related to the physical connection itself - I have other HDMI sources which are no better secured and yet work fine, HDCP handshake and all, all the time.


My handshake issues got so bad that I switched to component! But I plan on swapping my 8300 for a new one this friday and am keeping my fingers crossed that part of the improvements will include more robust (accurate) handshaking.


TM


----------



## coneyparleg

I had the same handshake problem on my first two boxes, the second worked better than the first, I now have the newest box and have not once recieved the "your HDTV does not support HDCP" since, so it looks like the new boxes were fixed, but then with TWC it may just be the luck of the draw


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coneyparleg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I had the same handshake problem on my first two boxes, the second worked better than the first, I now have the newest box and have not once recieved the "your HDTV does not support HDCP" since, so it looks like the new boxes were fixed, but then with TWC it may just be the luck of the draw



hOW CAN YOU FIX IT??


----------



## coneyparleg

Angel:

Sorry if I was unclear. When I traded in my 2nd 8300 for the newest revision 8300 (now the third box i have recieved from the 23rd street location) - the one with the firewire - mine has a manufacture date of 9/10/05 - I stopped getting the "your HDTV does not support HDCP" message. Now my HDMI connection has a much better picture and more stable connection. The earlier boxes had problems. First box I could not get any HD channels over HDMI. 2nd box I could not get sound over the HDMI. both of those boxes would occasionally give me the HDCP error message (the first more than the second) and now my third box gives no such message.


Sorry for being longwinded - in short my error message went away with the latest box I've picked up from TWC, but this may be my luck and not that the box is fixed, but I feel the HDMI is much more stable in this revision(2.2)


----------



## GoldDragonFly

can anyone recommend a good INDOOR HDTV antenna in NYC? Thanks


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GoldDragonFly* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> can anyone recommend a good INDOOR HDTV antenna in NYC? Thanks



You will probably find better results on the NY OTA thread.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...97#post6418897


----------



## broadwayblue

so TWC just came out to troubleshoot the issue whereby i can't set channel 712 to record in advance. after a couple calls to his superiors they basically said that because it is a pay per view channel you can't record it.







it really sucks to have to record the games in SD when you know the HD version is coming through.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> so TWC just came out ... after a couple calls to his superiors ...you can't record it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it really sucks ...



What really sucks is the stupidity of them sending someone to your home taking up your time and a technician's time when the entire issue could've been resolved over the phone with someone with a brain.


----------



## SnakeXs

I'm about to get my HD set (Sammy HLR 5087) in a few days, and was wondering what HD-DVRs TWC in NYC carries. Which, and which one(s) is/are better.


Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What really sucks is the stupidity of them sending someone to your home taking up your time and a technician's time when the entire issue could've been resolved over the phone with someone with a brain.



exactly, but the funny thing is when i called about the problem originally they put me in touch with their tech dept. and someone even called me back to say that there is no reason the channel should be unrecordable...that it HAS to be a hardware issue. unbelievable.


and why can't i set a program to record on a pay per view channel? i mean let's assume there is a pay program on tomorrow night and i set my box to record. if i don't actually pay for the show it will just record a blank screen, right? so what is the deal here?


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coneyparleg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Angel:
> 
> Sorry if I was unclear. When I traded in my 2nd 8300 for the newest revision 8300 (now the third box i have recieved from the 23rd street location) - the one with the firewire - mine has a manufacture date of 9/10/05 - I stopped getting the "your HDTV does not support HDCP" message. Now my HDMI connection has a much better picture and more stable connection. The earlier boxes had problems. First box I could not get any HD channels over HDMI. 2nd box I could not get sound over the HDMI. both of those boxes would occasionally give me the HDCP error message (the first more than the second) and now my third box gives no such message.
> 
> 
> Sorry for being longwinded - in short my error message went away with the latest box I've picked up from TWC, but this may be my luck and not that the box is fixed, but I feel the HDMI is much more stable in this revision(2.2)



Were did you get the revision number.? I dont see one on my box.I may have to go and get a new 8300HD.


----------



## coneyparleg

on the bottom there should be a sticker with manufacture date and revision no.


----------



## beatles6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> so TWC just came out to troubleshoot the issue whereby i can't set channel 712 to record in advance. after a couple calls to his superiors they basically said that because it is a pay per view channel you can't record it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it really sucks to have to record the games in SD when you know the HD version is coming through.



How can TWC say that 712 is a PPV channel? There is no extra fee to watch MSG HD if you subscribe to the HD extra package.


----------



## ANGEL 35




coneyparleg said:


> on the bottom there should be a sticker with manufacture date and revision no.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Yes i see it on my box. Its the same as yours,2.2


----------



## rbienstock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If TWC ever had the bandwidth to carry it, would you pay around $5 extra for VOOM channels?



In a heartbeat.


----------



## ANGEL 35

Any one know ? Do they still have 8300HD firewire boxs at 23st. I going down to 23st today. PLease let me know. Thank you


ANGEL


----------



## rpk113

Hello Everyone, I just moved to NYC and I just got TWC (3510HD Pioneer Box). I have it attached HDMI (JVC LCD)-->DVI. Now don't flame me for asking the question, but has anyone else gotten the freeze up when they hit the guide button? Just want to make sure it's not me. And if so, is there any other non-DVR (i survive with my replayTV), DVH/HDMI compatible box to get (BTW, I live in Manhattan)?


Thanks


Ross


----------



## coneyparleg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any one know ? Do they still have 8300HD firewire boxs at 23st. I going down to 23st today. PLease let me know. Thank you
> 
> 
> ANGEL



It seemed they had a bunch on Monday, and when I mentioned firewire the CSR gave a knowing smile and knew exactly what I was asking for, so they must have got in a large batch.


----------



## ANGEL 35

I just get back from 23st got a new 8300HD box. It fixed my massage problem Your HDTV does not support HDCP.I hope its gone for good.If any one wants one, they have loads of them.


----------



## jasonDono

If you can't use the firewire for an external hard drive, what is it for?


Thanks,

Jason


----------



## Goanna




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasonDono* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you can't use the firewire for an external hard drive, what is it for?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jason



You cant connect it to an external hard drive, but you can connect it to a D-VHS VCR to record High Def video, or in the future, an HD capable DVD Recorder.


For the external hard drive, you need to use the SATA connection, which is hopefully activated in these new boxes (as I have stated before, TWC told me that boxes manufactured after 07/05 should have active SATA ports.


Someone who just got a firewire enabled 8300HD can maybe go into the diagnostic mode and see if SATA is active. I think it should be listed on the diagnostic menu.


Out of curiosity, Has anyone ever tried hooking the firewire up to a PC? None of my boxes have active firewire so I cant try it. I am curious to see if the little box pops up in the corner saying "New Hardware Found, Explorer 8300HD" lol.


----------



## Maurice2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rpk113* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> has anyone else gotten the freeze up when they hit the guide button?



It's a known issue with this STB -- when you hit the guide button while on anyone of a few channels (e.g., 705). Someone else can tell you which are the others. You just need to reboot the box.


----------



## patrickpiteo

Did anyone notice how bad the picture was on the MSG-HD Ranger game last night. There was so many artifacts that it looked terrible. Then I switched to HD Net for their hockey game and what a difference...


----------



## rpk113

yeah I noticed it, the picture looked very grainy, not very sharp, the game on HDNET looked awesome. I sit about 7 feet from my TV and I could tell that there was something not so sharp with the game on MSG, I didn't try the SD version of the game figuring that would just be unwatchable.


----------



## timewaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Goanna* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You cant connect it to an external hard drive, but you can connect it to a D-VHS VCR to record High Def video, or in the future, an HD capable DVD Recorder.
> 
> 
> For the external hard drive, you need to use the SATA connection, which is hopefully activated in these new boxes (as I have stated before, TWC told me that boxes manufactured after 07/05 should have active SATA ports.
> 
> 
> Someone who just got a firewire enabled 8300HD can maybe go into the diagnostic mode and see if SATA is active. I think it should be listed on the diagnostic menu.
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity, Has anyone ever tried hooking the firewire up to a PC? None of my boxes have active firewire so I cant try it. I am curious to see if the little box pops up in the corner saying "New Hardware Found, Explorer 8300HD" lol.



Doesn't the SATA port depends on whether you hava SARA or PASSPORT?

I thought it is not supported by PASSPORT.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Goanna* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You cant connect it to an external hard drive, but you can connect it to a D-VHS VCR to record High Def video, or in the future, an HD capable DVD Recorder.
> 
> 
> For the external hard drive, you need to use the SATA connection, which is hopefully activated in these new boxes (as I have stated before, TWC told me that boxes manufactured after 07/05 should have active SATA ports.
> 
> 
> Someone who just got a firewire enabled 8300HD can maybe go into the diagnostic mode and see if SATA is active. I think it should be listed on the diagnostic menu.
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity, Has anyone ever tried hooking the firewire up to a PC? None of my boxes have active firewire so I cant try it. I am curious to see if the little box pops up in the corner saying "New Hardware Found, Explorer 8300HD" lol.



I tried to hook up my 8300HD fireware to my PC. I get found new hardware wizard but when you try to install the wizard cannot find the necessary software.It found every thing i have on fireware but it looks like it cant find the software


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I tried to hook up my 8300HD fireware to my PC. I get found new hardware wizard but when you try to install the wizard cannot find the necessary software.It found every thing i have on fireware but it looks like it cant find the software



Check out this thread for info on connecting the firewire to a PC. Note that the procedure to get it working is not for the faint of heart. If I ever get my hands on a firewire enabled 8300hd I'll give it a go.


----------



## shiffy

Does anyone know if the new 8300HDs are available for pick-up at the TWC office in Brooklyn?


Thanks.


----------



## Goanna




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timewaster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Doesn't the SATA port depends on whether you hava SARA or PASSPORT?
> 
> I thought it is not supported by PASSPORT.



According to a TWC floor manager the SATA port should be enabled on the newest boxes, so maybe it is finally working with Passport.


I may get a new 8300HD soon, and I will hopefully be able to get my hands on a 300GB SATA drive. I will definitly give it a try when I can, but in the mean time anyone with one of these newer firewire enabled boxes can maybe try it if they can get an external SATA drive.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *QMAN71* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Check out this thread for info on connecting the firewire to a PC. Note that the procedure to get it working is not for the faint of heart. If I ever get my hands on a firewire enabled 8300hd I'll give it a go.



Wow ill try it as soon as i have the time. Thank you for this thread


Angel


----------



## ptr1

I have to return my 8300 because it does not output 5.1 when using hdmi. I understand its only capable with newer versions rev 2.2 and up mine is 1.2. So anyone getting a new box and wish to output 5.1 when using hdmi make sure you get and rev 2.2 version.


----------



## mabrym

Anyone else have audio problems on ESPN? Last night during the game (Hokies roll!) I kept getting a crackling sound from the right speaker and this has happened before.


Do they even broadcast in 5.1?


----------



## EricScott

Anyone pick up a new 8300 at 23rd st. today? Thinking of going by tomorrow and wanted to know if they had a bunch.


Thinking of swapping my 3250HD for a 2nd 8300HD until I can watch everything on the existing 8300HD. Wondering if I'll be able to get the 3250 back if I ultimately want it.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EricScott* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone pick up a new 8300 at 23rd st. today? Thinking of going by tomorrow and wanted to know if they had a bunch.
> 
> 
> Thinking of swapping my 3250HD for a 2nd 8300HD until I can watch everything on the existing 8300HD. Wondering if I'll be able to get the 3250 back if I ultimately want it.



AS of yesterday they had a bunch of 8300HD on the shelves ,so they should have them.


----------



## HDTVFanAtic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *QMAN71* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Check out this thread for info on connecting the firewire to a PC. Note that the procedure to get it working is not for the faint of heart. If I ever get my hands on a firewire enabled 8300hd I'll give it a go.




I'd check out this thread (or lack of it) instead.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...34#post6380734


----------



## Goanna

So, now that we have 8300 HD's with working firewire, and possibly with working SATA, when are we ever going to see the Multi Room boxes?


The descriptions from Scientific Atlanta make them sound really cool. Being able to watch recorded content from one room in any other room in the house using a MR capable STB. I have 2 DVR's since I cant always catch everything I want to watch on just one, so I would love to be able to watch stuff recorded on my bedroom DVR out in my living room, or vice versa if I want to relax in bed and watch something I taped in the living room.


I am not going ot hold my breath. By the time we get Multi Room DVR's from TWC NYC Verzons's Fios TV may be available instead, lol.


----------



## Spanky 1

Anyone know if they have the newer versions of the 8300HD at Queens Center?


----------



## marcos_p




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Goanna* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have 2 DVR's since I cant always catch everything I want to watch on just one, so I would love to be able to watch stuff recorded on my bedroom DVR out in my living room, or vice versa if I want to relax in bed and watch something I taped in the living room.
> 
> 
> I am not going ot hold my breath. By the time we get Multi Room DVR's from TWC NYC Verzons's Fios TV may be available instead, lol.



With regards to multi-room DVR. my understanding is that one STB is the master and all the others are 'clients'. The master is the only STB that can record. The clients can view recorded material from the master, but NOT visa versa.


----------



## rpk113

Am I able to pick up a CableCard @ 23rd st? Is it worth it to have both a cable box and the cable card?


Thanks


----------



## realdeal1115




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rpk113* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Am I able to pick up a CableCard @ 23rd st? Is it worth it to have both a cable box and the cable card?



Yeah, I would love to hear some feedback on this as well.


----------



## John Mason

A CableCard/converter would be worthwhile if you wanted the reported better PQ from cards, and especially if your display resolves detail up the ~1600 lilnes measured from HDNet's test pattern at TWC in Calif--or even up to ~1366 lines. Actual program resolution likely wouldn't be that crisp (1600); a resolvable detail limit of ~1450 lines is often cited. Also, unless someone here with a card setup measures ~1600 lines with HDNet (Tuesdays 6 am ET), NYC TWC's rate-shapng (to boost bandwidth availability) may be restricting that much resolution. I and others have found the 8300HD is limited to http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?postid=5175424#post5175424


----------



## EricScott

Got the new 8300 w/ firewire today from 23rd St. Was actually a pretty pleasant experience. There were about 10 separate CSRs which made the line move pretty quickly. My box is Rev 2.2 and was mfg on 9/10/05. It has v. 1.8.111 of the software and the hard drive is listed as 148.9 gb (forgot what the old 8300 was but sounds about the same).


So far pq is great. Can't really say whether it's better than the prev. 8300 but it's very good. Have the Audio Digital Out menu item. Just hoping this box is more stable than my previous one has been lately.


----------



## AndyHDTV

I got my second 8300HD yesterday and followed the instructions for the firewire hookup to the PC. I successfully recorded a clip to my PC via Firewire, but then the box tends to reboot a lot when I connect the Firewire cord. Don't know what that's all about.


----------



## AndyHDTV

My E-Mail:

Hello, Is it true that Time Warner Cable and NBC Universal has reached an agreement for its Universal-HD ? If so can you tell me when Universal-HD will begin transmissions on TWC of NYC?



Response:

"Thanks for your interest in Universal HD. I have forwarded your request to TWC of NYC, whom I am working with to facilitate a launch. Your requests and all consumer requests for the product help us make a case. While a cop. deal has been negotiated, we are still working locally to get this done."


Thanks.

Heather McCallion

NBC Universal Cable

Regional Director, Affiliate Sales

900 Sylvan Avenue, 1 CNBC Plaza

Englewood Cliffs, NJ 07632

P 201-735-3573

F 201-735-3592


----------



## AndyHDTV

My Email:

Can you tell me when STARZ-HD will be avaliable on Time Warner Cable of NYC?

As well as STARZ On Demand?


Response:

"Andy, thanks for your interest in Starz HD and Starz On Demand. I don't know about our HD channel, but I do know that Time Warner Cable has opted not to offer its customers Starz On Demand. Thanks for your inquiry."



Starz Entertainment Group


----------



## anthonymoody

I also picked up a fw equipped 8300 at 23rd st yesterday as a swap to my older one which was super flaky wrt the HDCP handshake - so shaky that I'd switched to component. The rep didn't know what fw was so she asked the roving guy behind the counter if they had them - he opened a cabinet all the way to the left and there was a stack of them he motioned to, at least 10-12 boxes.


He specifically told the csr not to give them out unless people specifically asked for firewire b/c "we don't have lots of these" so take that fwiw.


Also, in response to me asking him about hdcp handshake issues (big mistake!) he told me it'd be much better with the new box now that I would have "firewire protection." Classic!










TM


----------



## Goanna




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marcos_p* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> With regards to multi-room DVR. my understanding is that one STB is the master and all the others are 'clients'. The master is the only STB that can record. The clients can view recorded material from the master, but NOT visa versa.



I was actually thinking I would have 2 8300HD MR boxes, so I could record on both, and then the other rooms would have a nonDVR MR client box. If it would work like that, being able tohave 2 DVR's on the MR network, it would be sweet, but even if you can only have one MR DVR it would still be a vewry cool feature.


----------



## slackjawed

Hey all,

I just got the new 8300HD box with the firewire today from Queens center. This is the second one that I have gotten today, the first was having HDCP issues. Using the HDMI port this second one I get no audio through the HDMI cable and on the HD channels and no audio or video on any other channels through the HDMI. Is anyboy else experiencing problems like this?


Thanks

-slack


----------



## slackjawed

I should have included inthe previous post it has a manfuctaer date of 9/10/2005 and rev 2.2


-slack


----------



## eddieb187

No picture on HBO HD.

Anyone else experiencing this?

Please check 701 or 208.

I get picture on 201 & 3.

Thanks


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slackjawed* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> I just got the new 8300HD box with the firewire today from Queens center. This is the second one that I have gotten today, the first was having HDCP issues. Using the HDMI port this second one I get no audio through the HDMI cable and on the HD channels and no audio or video on any other channels through the HDMI. Is anyboy else experiencing problems like this?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> -slack



No problems like that. I get video 5.1 audio through HDMI I did have HDCP issues with my first 8300HD box. I got a second box that fixed everything. Go and get anew one

Good luck


----------



## eddieb187




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slackjawed* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> I just got the new 8300HD box with the firewire today from Queens center. This is the second one that I have gotten today, the first was having HDCP issues. Using the HDMI port this second one I get no audio through the HDMI cable and on the HD channels and no audio or video on any other channels through the HDMI. Is anyboy else experiencing problems like this?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> -slack




Bring up "Quick Settings" menu.

Then press yellow button for more settings.

Look for "Output Formats".

Enable only 1080i or 720p, which ever is the native for your display.

Then look for "Audio Digital Out".

Enable HDMI in there.

Do not enable 480i, HDMI does not support it.

You should be good to go then.


----------



## EricScott

The 8300 comes w/ 480i enabled so when you hook it up via HDMI to a display that can't handle 480i over HDMI (many can't including my Samsung) you may get errors. Tune to an HD channel and then you can get into the menus to disable 480i. Mine has worked fine so far.


----------



## slackjawed

Eddie and Eric, you guys rock! That did the trick. My TV is a Samsung also, HLP-5085. I have spoken to about 10 people over at TWC and one is worse than the next. I appreciate the help, you saved me a third trip down there in 2 days. I notice when I have a LD channel now that there are thin black bars inside the regular sidebars (the one on the right is a little thicker than the one on the left). Is this normal with the HDMI? I did not have this with my previous box with a DVI connection, the picture would go right up to the sidebar.


Thanks again,

-slack


----------



## Digiti

I have those thin black bars on some channels just inside the gray pillar bars when in 4:3 aspect mode on my Samsung CRT TXP 3064W as well with HDMI. I seem to recall I had this with component but I use the zoom function regularly on these channels so it is not an annoyance any more.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slackjawed* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Eddie and Eric, you guys rock! That did the trick. My TV is a Samsung also, HLP-5085. I have spoken to about 10 people over at TWC and one is worse than the next. I appreciate the help, you saved me a third trip down there in 2 days. I notice when I have a LD channel now that there are thin black bars inside the regular sidebars (the one on the right is a little thicker than the one on the left). Is this normal with the HDMI? I did not have this with my previous box with a DVI connection, the picture would go right up to the sidebar.
> 
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> -slack



With the 8300 over HDMI you can save different aspect ratio settings for different channel resolutions (e.g. HD settings can be different than SD settings). Since I hate the gray sidebars that the 8300 puts in for 4:3 material, I have the 8300 set to "Widescreen" & "Stretch 4:3" for SD channels. For HD channels I have it set to "Widescreen" & "Sidebar 4:3" which doesn't really put in sidebars since the HD channels are widescreen. So tune to an SD channel, go into the settings and configure; then tune to an HD channel, go into the settings again and configure and if you go back to the SD channel, the original settings should still hold.


Then I leave the Samsung in the "Wide" picture mode when watching HD and the "4:3" picture mode when watching SD. The result is that the Samsung inserts even black sidebars for 4:3 material (the 4:3 mode on the Samsung does this) and on HD channels, everything is in widescreen. What's really nice for my setup (should work for yours but may not) is the Samsung automatically does the picture mode change (from Wide to 4:3 for example) when going from and HD channel to an SD channel. I think it's b/c there are more picture size options for 480p channels than 720p or 1080i and the Samsung happens to just cycle through the modes the way I want it - I think I'm just lucky that it worked out that way.


You're probably now very confused and not sure if I answered your question but try to set it up the way I described and I bet you'll be pleased w/ the results.


BTW - make sure you have 480p, 720p and 1080i all selected as your output formats (480i should NOT be selected).


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slackjawed* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Eddie and Eric, you guys rock! That did the trick. My TV is a Samsung also, HLP-5085. I have spoken to about 10 people over at TWC and one is worse than the next. I appreciate the help, you saved me a third trip down there in 2 days. I notice when I have a LD channel now that there are thin black bars inside the regular sidebars (the one on the right is a little thicker than the one on the left). Is this normal with the HDMI? I did not have this with my previous box with a DVI connection, the picture would go right up to the sidebar.
> 
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> -slack



YOou can get rid of that by clecking on the vidio source button.You will get aspect ratio on the bottom of the screen


----------



## broadwayblue

Looks like we should be getting a new channel soon. Time Warner just agreed to carry Universal HD. Let's hope more are on the way!

Info Here


----------



## Goanna




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Looks like we should be getting a new channel soon. Time Warner just agreed to carry Universal HD. Let's hope more are on the way!
> 
> Info Here



They havent given an offical idea of the time frame yet have they? I wonder if we will get it before the years end. That is a channel I have wanted for a good while. Supposedly that channel airs Stargate SG-1, Stargate Atlantis and Battlestar Gallactica in HD (albeit upscaled). That would make a geek like me very happy, lol.


----------



## Maurice2

Is the Rangers game in HD tonight? what channel?


----------



## liquidnw




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Goanna* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> They havent given an offical idea of the time frame yet have they? I wonder if we will get it before the years end. That is a channel I have wanted for a good while. Supposedly that channel airs Stargate SG-1, Stargate Atlantis and Battlestar Gallactica in HD (albeit upscaled). That would make a geek like me very happy, lol.



YOur gonna be very dissapointed if thats what your expecting from Universal HD.

It does show BS Galactica in HD reruns once the current season is over but thats about it from the list you have. Everything else is hours of Law & Order and Monk reruns with the US Open Tennis and GOlf once a year. THey show the occational older movie but thats about it. It surprises me how much you guys want this channel with the amount of junk on it. Go check out the schedule one the NBC Universal Web site.


----------



## ANGEL 35

Can i get some help on this please. I have aDenon AV 4806 it has 3 HDMI inputs 1 output. My tv is a XBR32-960 and a8300HD cable box with firewire. When i go from 8300HD HDMI to the sony tv every thing works fine.Its when i use the Denon as a switcer HDMI cable box to Denon in and a HDMI cable out to tv. I get your HDTV does not support HDCP.It only happens when i use the Denon. It works fine when i use cable box to TV.Does anyone know why this happens.

Any help?? THANK YOU ANGEL


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maurice2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is the Rangers game in HD tonight? what channel?



Yes, the HD simulcast will air on 722 (INHD2) at 7pm.


----------



## MikeNY718

Anybody know what non-DVR boxes are being given out now? I maybe be moving out of my friend's place and into my own, and since I am not the account holder here I would have to open a new account, so I doubt I'll be able to bring my box with me. Right now I have an SA 3250HD (which I love), but I don't know if I'll be able to get another one anymore. Are they still giving those out, or only the Pioneers? Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeNY718* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anybody know what non-DVR boxes are being given out now? I maybe be moving out of my friend's place and into my own, and since I am not the account holder here I would have to open a new account, so I doubt I'll be able to bring my box with me. Right now I have an SA 3250HD (which I love), but I don't know if I'll be able to get another one anymore. Are they still giving those out, or only the Pioneers? Any info would be greatly appreciated.



Have no clue what non-DVR boxes they are giving out, I have two 8300HD boxes and will never go back.

And if you have the cable wire in your new place just plug in your box that you have now & give your buddy that 9 or so dollars a month for the extra box.

I got 2 extra boxes floating around in my dad's house and my sisters house, now they don't have to pay for cable.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeNY718* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anybody know what non-DVR boxes are being given out now? I maybe be moving out of my friend's place and into my own, and since I am not the account holder here I would have to open a new account, so I doubt I'll be able to bring my box with me. Right now I have an SA 3250HD (which I love), but I don't know if I'll be able to get another one anymore. Are they still giving those out, or only the Pioneers? Any info would be greatly appreciated.



Was at 23rd St. in Manhattan on Sat. and it looked like they were giving out Pioneer 3510s. Didn't see any 3250's other than the one I returned for a new 8300HD.


----------



## AndyHDTV

NJ Nets via YES-HD is now on the guide. On channel 708 for 11/2 & 11/5 at 7:30pm.


----------



## John Mason

Suspect there aren't many capturing Firewire outputs from the 8300HD to JVC, etc. decks or computers. But, since this would bypass the 8300HD's video-output chip, wonder if anyone believes the captured HD looks better than standard 8300Hd outputs--perhaps equivalent to CableCard PQ?


Most accurate measurement would be from HDNet's Tuesday 6 am ET test patterns, using this technique . One TWC Calif. CableCard subscriber measured 1600 lines maximum horizontal resolution from HDNet. A number of non-CableCard 8300HD measurements suggest a maximum of


----------



## Goanna

Is this Bob Watsons correct email address?

[email protected] 


If so I emailed him almost 2 months ago with no reply. How long does he usually take to send a response? If that address is not the correct one, can someone please tell me what is? Thanks.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Goanna* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is this Bob Watsons correct email address?
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> If so I emailed him almost 2 months ago with no reply. How long does he usually take to send a response? If that address is not the correct one, can someone please tell me what is? Thanks.



Yeah that's his email, He answers back in a day or two depending on the subject & who you are. It might help to also copy some TWC Exec's to your email.


----------



## anthonymoody

John,

I could do this but I've been very lazy. Or more accurately, nesting ahead of my wife's delivery - we're expecting twins any second now. So I've been trying to make sure our place is ready (it's not!!)


I'll try to get around to this but can't promise anything. . .

TM


PS - one other thing, my DVHS deck only has component out, no HDMI, so it'd be introducing some d/a a/d conversion into the playback chain that wouldn't be there with a deck with HDMI out...


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Suspect there aren't many capturing Firewire outputs from the 8300HD to JVC, etc. decks or computers. But, since this would bypass the 8300HD's video-output chip, wonder if anyone believes the captured HD looks better than standard 8300Hd outputs--perhaps equivalent to CableCard PQ?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anthonymoody* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'll try to get around to this but can't promise anything. . .
> 
> 
> PS - one other thing, my DVHS deck only has component out, no HDMI, so it'd be introducing some d/a a/d conversion into the playback chain that wouldn't be there with a deck with HDMI out...



Thanks. Might make Firewire out an alternative to those without the CableCard (or HDMI here) options. Haven't seen any 8300HD HDMI versus 8300HD component HDNet resolution comparisons either, although FredB, who got the CableCard 1600-line reading at TWC Calif., indicated he planned trying it. -- John

*Edit: This updated post indicates FredB's 1600 CableCArd measurement wouldn't have been possible with a 1366-line display panel.*


----------



## eieio

If I just requested a change from my Pioneer HD box to an HD DVR box, what are the chances of me receiving an 8300HD versus an older 8000HD? My understanding is that there are only 2 HD DVR's available from Time Warner Cable in NYC, is that correct?


I'm only familiar with the Pioneer HD box that I've had for about 3 years from Time Warner that I've never changed, so I'm unfamiliar with the currently available boxes and HD DVR's.


I no longer just want an HD box, rather, I want an HD DVR box that will eliminate my Tivo (which required its own standard definition box, which i can also eliminate along with my Tivo).


thank you in advance.


----------



## AndyHDTV

Channel 708 now has a Subscription Service message on the screen, my scheduled recording looks like it will be canceled. Hopefully it will unlocked at 7:30 for the Nets game.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eieio* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If I just requested a change from my Pioneer HD box to an HD DVR box, what are the chances of me receiving an 8300HD versus an older 8000HD? My understanding is that there are only 2 HD DVR's available from Time Warner Cable in NYC, is that correct?
> 
> 
> I'm only familiar with the Pioneer HD box that I've had for about 3 years from Time Warner that I've never changed, so I'm unfamiliar with the currently available boxes and HD DVR's.



I don't know if they still hand out those horrible SA8000 boxes anymore, When I went to 23rd to change my SA8000 SD the lady gave me a SA8300 without having to specifically ask for it.


----------



## eieio

Thank you, AndyHDTV, for your posting to help answer my question.


May i also ask if there is much difference between using 3 component cables versus the HDMI cable?


when using the HDMI cable, there is the additional issue of having to "tell" the HD DVR box that i have a separate home theater sound system so as to NOT default to 2 channel sound, as the HDMI cable is connected to my Sony 60XBR1 TV, which only has 2 channel sound. i need the HD DVR's digital audio output to be outputting 5.1 sound so my processor/receiver can receive 5.1 audio information from the HD DVR.


has anyone had experience with this?


thanks in advance!


----------



## beatles6

Is anyone getting the Nets game on 708? In Staten Island the guide says the game is on but I have a grey screen.


----------



## jvs666

I'm getting the game in HD here in Fort Lee, NJ.


----------



## hsimms

Game on in Manhattan - 708


----------



## realdeal1115

My TV will be here on Friday so I am going to the TWC to get and HD DVR box. Is there a model number or revision I should be sure that I get?


Thanks


----------



## beatles6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beatles6* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is anyone getting the Nets game on 708? In Staten Island the guide says the game is on but I have a grey screen.



CSR said it is a local problem that they are aware of and supposedly working on.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *realdeal99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My TV will be here on Friday so I am going to the TWC to get and HD DVR box. Is there a model number or revision I should be sure that I get?
> 
> 
> Thanks



8300HD-DVR-2.2


----------



## shiffy

anyone know why the knicks game was not in hd tonight? I thought that msg-hd had finally been added -- is it only for home games? thanks.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shiffy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> anyone know why the knicks game was not in hd tonight? I thought that msg-hd had finally been added -- is it only for home games? thanks.



Yes, only Knick home games are on MSG-HD via channel 712.

& Ranger home games

& Net home games on 708.


----------



## AndyHDTV

SLEUTH Network


"The SD digital channel will be available January 1, 2006, with the VOD and HD offerings available later in 2006."


TWC will be the first to get it.

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/cgi/pr...20051102nuts01


----------



## orbeyonde

I just recieved a new cable install today on Staten Island. I ordered a bunch of 8300HD's and they were all revision 2.4.


I have them hooked up today via component so I havent seen any difference between them and earlier revisions. But I must say they are a nice improvement over my prior 8000HD. I really like the ability to search by entering the names of shows directly.


I am going to be connecting via HDMI soon. Ill see if there are any improvements.


I also got Road Runner premium. Wow, is it fast. Im getting downloas of 8.2M and uploads of 500K. I was downloading some software and it literally said done less than a second after I hit the ok to download button. Pretty cool.


----------



## HDTVFanAtic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Suspect there aren't many capturing Firewire outputs from the 8300HD to JVC, etc. decks or computers. But, since this would bypass the 8300HD's video-output chip, wonder if anyone believes the captured HD looks better than standard 8300Hd outputs--perhaps equivalent to CableCard PQ?
> 
> 
> Most accurate measurement would be from HDNet's Tuesday 6 am ET test patterns, using this technique . One TWC Calif. CableCard subscriber measured 1600 lines maximum horizontal resolution from HDNet. A number of non-CableCard 8300HD measurements suggest a maximum of


----------



## marcos_p

The long awaited event is here now. Good Morning America is being broadcast in High Definition. Seems like only the in-studio material is in HD. All news segments have the side bars listing "ABC News"


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> SLEUTH Network
> 
> 
> "The SD digital channel will be available January 1, 2006, with the VOD and HD offerings available later in 2006."
> 
> 
> TWC will be the first to get it.



I'm sure that NYC will be the last TWC market to get it.

-JMP


----------



## SRFast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marcos_p* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The long awaited event is here now. Good Morning America is being broadcast in High Definition. Seems like only the in-studio material is in HD. All news segments have the side bars listing "ABC News"



It actually looks pretty good. I guess I'll be watching more GMA than "Today" in the future.


Regards....JL


----------



## rpk113

So question, It's Rangers vs. Devils tonight. The rangers are away, but they are all part of the same basic family of channel. Will they show the game in HD tonight on 712?


----------



## beatles6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rpk113* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So question, It's Rangers vs. Devils tonight. The rangers are away, but they are all part of the same basic family of channel. Will they show the game in HD tonight on 712?



They didn't show the game in HD the last time the Rnagers played in NJ. Also I believe there was a Devil's home game recently broadcast on MSG against another team and it was not in HD. Rangers vs Islanders from Nassau Coliseum was not in HD. Makes no sense since like you said FSNY HD and MSG HD are owned by Cablevision and the Meadowlands and Coliseum are obviously set up to do the Devil's and Islander's home games in HD.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, only Knick home games are on MSG-HD via channel 712.
> 
> & Ranger home games.



??? Are you sure???

I really hope that you are right but I was under the impression that the little bit of MSG HD we got was just a temporary testing period. In fact, I thought this was even stated in one Bob W's e mails to you.


----------



## broadwayblue

Unfortunately the Rangers game won't be in HD tonight as beatles pointed out. While TWC says they don't have a contract for MSG-HD yet they have been showing all home games in HD on 712. OLN HD games have been shown on 722.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ??? Are you sure???
> 
> I really hope that you are right but I was under the impression that the little bit of MSG HD we got was just a temporary testing period. In fact, I thought this was even stated in one Bob W's e mails to you.



there's a ranger hame game on 712 for saturday at 1pm


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> there's a ranger hame game on 712 for saturday at 1pm



That's good to hear. I hope we continue to get MSG HD. Regular MSG looks so bad. It has to be one of the worst looking SD channels I've seen. It's like looking through a glass window that's being pelted with rain. I tried to watch a bit of the Knicks last night but I bailed.


By the way, I had major drop outs last night on 708 during the Nets game. I couldn't watch it was so bad but I came back after an hour or so and it was ok.


----------



## realdeal1115

FYI...

Just picked up the 8300HD-DVR-2.2 from TWC's Jamaica store, they have some in stock.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Regular MSG looks so bad. It has to be one of the worst looking SD channels I've seen. It's like looking through a glass window that's being pelted with rain. I tried to watch a bit of the Knicks last night but I bailed.




I completely agree, I recorded to the Knick game and attempted to watch it last night until my brain told me that it was the worst PQ I'v every seen for a SD channel.


I'm not looking foward to watching any kind of sports offered on MSG (SD) simply because of the horrible PQ.


And I'm a big Knicks & Rangers fan


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orbeyonde* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just recieved a new cable install today on Staten Island. I ordered a bunch of 8300HD's and they were all revision 2.4.
> 
> 
> I have them hooked up today via component so I havent seen any difference between them and earlier revisions. But I must say they are a nice improvement over my prior 8000HD. I really like the ability to search by entering the names of shows directly.
> 
> 
> I am going to be connecting via HDMI soon. Ill see if there are any improvements.
> 
> 
> I also got Road Runner premium. Wow, is it fast. Im getting downloas of 8.2M and uploads of 500K. I was downloading some software and it literally said done less than a second after I hit the ok to download button. Pretty cool.



Let us know when you hook up the HDMI cable if you get your HDTV does not support HDCP. I hope Revision 2.4 fixed this??


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That's good to hear. I hope we continue to get MSG HD. Regular MSG looks so bad. It has to be one of the worst looking SD channels I've seen. It's like looking through a glass window that's being pelted with rain. I tried to watch a bit of the Knicks last night but I bailed.
> 
> 
> By the way, I had major drop outs last night on 708 during the Nets game. I couldn't watch it was so bad but I came back after an hour or so and it was ok.



I completely agree with you about the major drop outs last nite....absolutely HORRENDOUS!! I thought that problem would be eliminated when i finally got TWC to come out and swap the awful SA 8000 box for the 8300 model, a couple months ago. Well, after an initial honeymoon phase with the new box, i've now experienced pic freezes, audio drops and some grey screens ALMOST as bad as with the 8000 box.


Also agree that the MSG SD pic is AWFUL.


----------



## Zeppo

Hello all:


I have a question regarding audio. I have the 8300 box (not sure the revision #, but I got it maybe a month ago). I am wondering, does TWC send any DD signals at all anymore? I have had DD come through my old standard digital cable box on some channels, and I could have sworn I have seen 5.1 come through in the past. However, the last couple of days I have not seen any 5.1 coming through, particularly on HBO HD and the network prime time dramas. Anyone have any info on this?


BTW I have an optical cable running from the 8300 to my receiver, and no other audio hook up at all from the cable box. Also, I have checked and rechecked to make sure that my 'general settings; audio digital out' is set to output DD.


Thanks in advance for any and all info regarding this topic.


----------



## margoba

I have an 8300HD, and last night I had a scheduling conflict that was handled differently (and better) than I remember from previous conflicts. I had three scheduled recordings:


show A from 8:00 - 9:00

show B from 8:00 - 9:00

show C from 8:00 - 8:30


The priorities of the shows was such that show B was marked as not being recorded. Since show B was the one I cared least about, I figured that was the best I could do. However, when I checked later that night, the box had recorded show A and C in their entirety, and then additionally recorded the second half hour of show B. It's not all that great being able to see the second half of show B, but I think it's better than not recording it at all.


-barry


----------



## broadwayblue

So are most people able to set channel 712 to record in advance? i'm still suffering from the "unrecordable channel" syndrome when i try to set my 8300 to record the Rangers/Devils game this Saturday.


Also, has anyone tried to hook one of these external maxtor quickview drives to their 8300 yet?


----------



## POWERFUL

Hi I'm new to TWC. What HD channels will I get if I just hook up the cable straight to the cable input on the back of my QAM/ATSC tuner? Basically I'm asking what HD channels are unencrypted since I don't know if I am getting a box from my new landlord yet although he told me he subscribes to digital cable, whatever that entails...


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So are most people able to set channel 712 to record in advance? i'm still suffering from the "unrecordable channel" syndrome when i try to set my 8300 to record the Rangers/Devils game this Saturday.
> 
> 
> Also, has anyone tried to hook one of these external maxtor quickview drives to their 8300 yet?



As usual can't record any future games at the moment. Only when the channel is unlocked. Next time games appear I will set it to record the entire series to avoid these ridiculous cat & mouse games with these HD channels. (708 &712)


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *POWERFUL* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi I'm new to TWC. What HD channels will I get if I just hook up the cable straight to the cable input on the back of my QAM/ATSC tuner? Basically I'm asking what HD channels are unencrypted since I don't know if I am getting a box from my new landlord yet although he told me he subscribes to digital cable, whatever that entails...



I believe you will be able to recieve:

CBS-HD

NBC-HD

FOX-HD

ABC-HD

UPN-HD

Discovery-HD


I don't know about TNT-HD or any of the 2 HD Specials Channels.


----------



## ChubbyTiger

I got a 3250HD with active Firewire port (after much confusion from the folks at Queens Center Mall). Anyway, it's fairly easy to hook up the stb to your computer via the firewire connection if you know your way around your computer. This'll get you started:

"htpcnews" dot "com", then "/forums/index.php?showtopic=10499&st=0"


The only problem that I currently have is that the HD channels appear to be 5c encrypted. Thus I can't see any of them via the firewire input. I've only been on it for about an hour, though, so I could easily be screwing something up. If I figure it out, I'll let you know. And if you know what I'm doing wrong, please feel free to enlighten me. I need it.


CT


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> While TWC says they don't have a contract for MSG-HD yet they have been showing all home games in HD on 712. .



Ok, I'm slow,










...can anyone tell me if I will be watching the Knicks tonight in HD via TW???


----------



## twcinsider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When you recieve your cable bill on the left side it says that effective 10/31/2005 PPV Channels 79 & 96 will no longer be available. And that users must Upgrade to DTV and view PPV on channel 301.
> 
> 
> This is a step in the right direction, and it will hopefully free up two Analog slots for 4 HD channels.



first of all they are 1 channel. it was channel 79 manhattan, channel 96 brooklyn-queens. this will eliminate theft of analog pay per view. and for those that read here regularly, just because bandwith is available does not mean it will be occupied by HD channels the next day. In the mind of a cable company "Do I use the bandwith to put on 2-3 HD channels and please 10% of customers, 12 channels to please 100% of my customers, or save for future services?" There's things coming down the pipe such as Start Over that will require more bandwith


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twcinsider* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> first of all they are 1 channel. it was channel 79 manhattan, channel 96 brooklyn-queens. this will eliminate theft of analog pay per view. and for those that read here regularly, just because bandwith is available does not mean it will be occupied by HD channels the next day. In the mind of a cable company "Do I use the bandwith to put on 2-3 HD channels and please 10% of customers, 12 channels to please 100% of my customers, or save for future services?" There's things coming down the pipe such as Start Over that will require more bandwith



Good point. However I think most would agree that the addition of UPN and WB in HD would be the right thing to do if bandwidth allowed for it. It's hard to understand why the biggest cable company in the biggest city can't offer all of the local network channels in HD. Even Cablevision has the WB, which is owned by Time Warner!!


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Good point. However I think most would agree that the addition of UPN and WB in HD would be the right thing to do if bandwidth allowed for it. It's hard to understand why the biggest cable company in the biggest city can't offer all of the local network channels in HD. Even Cablevision has the WB, which is owned by Time Warner!!



so true, and also we are recieving UPN-HD but only when viewed in Diagnastic mode.


I have no idea why it's still not added to the program guide


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twcinsider* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> company "Do I use the bandwith to put on 2-3 HD channels and please 10% of customers, 12 channels to please 100% of my customers, or save for future services?" There's things coming down the pipe such as Start Over that will require more bandwith




Thanks for the inside skinny once again, it's always appreciated--

but I don't fully understand your logic.


Are you implying that 10% of TWC customers have HD? Is this a factual number?


How can you say that adding 12 or so SD channels will satisfy 100% of the customers? What is that based on? What are these channels? How can you say that these new SD channels will interest anybody let alone everyone?


And as far as Start Over, I can't see that being of interest to anyone but the advertisers-- not for TW customers. If I already have a DVR what's the big deal about starting some show that is already on but not over yet? Start Over does not sound to exciting to me, maybe that should be the name of the next TW board meeting.


----------



## mikeM1




LL3HD said:


> Thanks for the inside skinny once again, it's always appreciated--
> 
> but I don't fully understand your logic.
> 
> 
> Are you implying that 10% of TWC customers have HD? Is this a factual number?
> 
> 
> How can you say that adding 12 or so SD channels will satisfy 100% of the customers? What is that based on? What are these channels? How can you say that these new SD channels will interest anybody let alone everyone?
> 
> 
> ====================
> 
> I think he's referring to the accessability issue, Larry.


----------



## LL3HD




mikeM1
I think he's referring to the accessability issue said:


> Accessibility?
> 
> Explain, as I mentioned a few posts ago I'm slow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm not intending to be hostile to twcinsider, I understand that his/her point started with in the mind of a cable companynot necessarily twcinsider's mind.
> 
> 
> By the way, any answers to my earlier question? Will we get the Knicks in HD tonight on 712?


----------



## realdeal1115

Total Noob question, sorry.


I just got my HDTV this morning. I was watching the Tony Danza Show on ABC-HD but it did not display in widescreen, it had the side bars. Is this show even broadcast in HD? If not, why put it on the ABCHD channel?


Also, I was watching ESPNHD and that channel also had the sidebars (You know the ones with the graphics on them that ESPN uses) why would the sidebars be there if it is in HD?


I watched a couple of other HD channels and they played full screen with no problem.


Thanks for your help.


----------



## coneyparleg

Is anyone else not so impressed with the pq quality on the recenet NBA games on 708/712 I forget which channel they were on.


Also in re to recent posts, it just seems to me that TWC is in no rush to be tops in quality, offering and customer service. Its a shame that the bigger company is penny pinching and providing a week HD package when a company like RCN can provide a much more robust package for less. To bad their cable service is not offered in my location, I guess that this is the reality of monopolistic cable companies that divide up regions to avoid competition, which would result in better products on the consumer end.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *realdeal99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just got my HDTV this morning. I was watching the Tony Danza Show on ABC-HD but it did not display in widescreen, it had the side bars. Is this show even broadcast in HD? If not, why put it on the ABCHD channel?
> 
> 
> Also, I was watching ESPNHD and that channel also had the sidebars (You know the ones with the graphics on them that ESPN uses) why would the sidebars be there if it is in HD?
> 
> .



Welcome to the thread. The only HD channels that are 100% HD all of the time are Discovery HD, HD Net, INHD1 and 2. The other HD channels will provide HD programming as is available. Not everything on HBO HD, Showtime HD, CBS HD, NBC HD, FOX HD, ABC HD, PBS HD, ESPN HDwill be in HD. When it's not a HD program the individual stations provide the side bars. CBS HD usually gives us gray side bars. ESPN usually provides their logo in the side bars.


----------



## realdeal1115




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Welcome to the thread. The only HD channels that are 100% HD all of the time are Discovery HD, HD Net, INHD1 and 2. The other HD channels will provide HD programming as is available. Not everything on HBO HD, Showtime HD, CBS HD, NBC HD, FOX HD, ABC HD, PBS HD, ESPN HDwill be in HD. When it's not a HD program the individual stations provide the side bars. CBS HD usually gives us gray side bars. ESPN usually provides their logo in the side bars.




Thanks for the welcome!


OK, so I am correct in saying that when there are sidebars, it's not HD?


Why would ESPNHD not be in HD all of the time? (This may be a noob question but I really don't know)


I have to say, watching non-HD channels is pretty crappy with the sidebars, even when I stretch the picture it still looks kind of crappy. Have you guys found HDMI to be better than component cables? I currently have HDMI connect but was wondering if I should try component cables.


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *realdeal99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the welcome!
> 
> 
> OK, so I am correct in saying that when there are sidebars, it's not HD?
> 
> 
> Why would ESPNHD not be in HD all of the time? (This may be a noob question but I really don't know)
> 
> 
> I have to say, watching non-HD channels is pretty crappy with the sidebars, even when I stretch the picture it still looks kind of crappy. Have you guys found HDMI to be better than component cables? I currently have HDMI connect but was wondering if I should try component cables.



If there are sidebars, it most likely is NOT HD.


Another quick way to know (usuall) is to hit the Info button and you will see in the program description if the show is HDTV or not. Most of the time, that info is pretty accurate.


As for the HDMI vs Component issue, you probably won't see an improvement by switching to component. But keep reading these boards and you'll hear lots of opinions on this topic. I use HDMI because of the 1-wire solution as well as to free up the other 2 component inputs for my DVD and Xbox.


Good luck, and welcome.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *realdeal99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have to say, watching non-HD channels is pretty crappy with the sidebars, even when I stretch the picture it still looks kind of crappy. Have you guys found HDMI to be better than component cables? I currently have HDMI connect but was wondering if I should try component cables.




I definitely suggest experimenting with all of the hook up possibilities to see what looks best on your display. I find using the old S video connection works best for SD channels, especially when using the stretch feature on my set, not with the set top box. However, I use the component cables, no choice with my set, for both HD and SD and live with the side bars on the SD channels. I find the picture to be fine. No stretching. If I really want to stretch something on a SD channel, like a letterboxed movie on 82, I'll go with the S video set up.


----------



## stoli412




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> And as far as Start Over, I can't see that being of interest to anyone but the advertisers-- not for TW customers. If I already have a DVR what's the big deal about starting some show that is already on but not over yet? Start Over does not sound to exciting to me, maybe that should be the name of the next TW board meeting.



Oh I think Start Over will be very interesting and useful, even for DVR owners. I look at it this way: if I'm channel surfing and come across something interesting but it's already half over, I'd love to be able to just start it over and watch the whole thing from the beginning. Sure I could look in the guide to see if it will air again and then record it on the DVR, but maybe it's not airing again or I want instant gratification. So with Start Over I get to watch the whole thing right away. Sure it's limited to NBC-owned networks right now, but if it takes off I'm sure it will be expanded to most channels....and that will rock.


----------



## LL3HD

Also, regarding the stretching nonsense, just to reiterate, I never use the stretch or zoom on the remote with the STB. It seems to increase the artifacts. My display has a good stretch mode that fills the screen with minimal distortion but this only works with S video hook up not component.


----------



## realdeal1115

Need some more help here...


Right now I am watching NBCHD - Judge Judy. There are sidebars so I assume it's not in HD (even though the cable box shows 1080i)


Yet the NBCHD channel looks 100 times better than the regular NBC channel.


Why would the NBCHD channel look better then the regular NBC channel if the NBCHD channel is not in HD?


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *realdeal99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Need some more help here...
> 
> 
> Right now I am watching NBCHD - Judge Judy. There are sidebars so I assume it's not in HD (even though the cable box shows 1080i)
> 
> 
> Yet the NBCHD channel looks 100 times better than the regular NBC channel.
> 
> 
> Why would the NBCHD channel look better then the regular NBC channel if the NBCHD channel is not in HD?



What you are watching is Standard definition programming that is upconverted to HD, It not true HD


----------



## realdeal1115




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What you are watching is Standard definition programming that is upconverted to HD, It not true HD



So the NBCHD channel is upconverted and the regular NBC channel is not?


----------



## eieio

may i ask if anyone has experience going to the Time Warner Cable store on 23rd Street in Manhattan (between Madison and Park Avenues)?


i was told the wait on Saturdays are horrendous, like hours. i was wondering if it's worthwhile to go there on Monday morning, just after 9am, when most people are at work. maybe that would be a good time to go as the lines may not be as long as before 9am.


i need to swap out my HD box for an HDdvr because i'd like to use HDMI between my 60xbr1 and my HD Box/dvr.


any comments/advise would be appreciated.


thanks in advance.


----------



## coneyparleg

yeah go on a weekday morning, I went once on a Saturday and will never go again, it is usualy in and out on a weekday morning


----------



## eieio

Mr. Coneyparleg


thanks for your response.


may i ask how much difference you think there is between component cable connection versus HDMI between the HD DVR and my 60xbr1?


thanks!


PS: by the way, as i just got my tv yesterday, the build is from October sp1


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *realdeal99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So the NBCHD channel is upconverted and the regular NBC channel is not?



Yes, costly pro upconverters do a much better job than the cheaper circuits in cable STBs. And NBC HD (704), being a HD channel, has considerably more bit rate capacity (Mbps, or million bits per second) than the SD channel (04). Each 6-MHz-wide frequency slot can handle about 39 Mbps. Typically, 2+ HDTV channels occupy each 6-MHz slot, while 8-10 SD channels occupy 6-MHz slots. Higher Mbps delivers sharper images with less digital breakups. Normally a large number of channels undergo statistical multiplexing (statmux) together: when little movement and minimum details occur in one channel, the unneeded bandwidth for bits is instantly given to another channel where it's needed more. -- John


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *realdeal99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So the NBCHD channel is upconverted and the regular NBC channel is not?



NBCHD channel is mostly filled with upconverted SD programs except for certain primetime program and latenight shows. Check the info on the programs and look out for the "HDTV" logo.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Normally a large number of channels undergo statistical multiplexing (statmux) together: when little movement and minimum details occur in one channel, the unneeded bandwidth for bits is instantly given to another channel where it's needed more. -- John



Is it me or does HDNet Movies have compression issues all the time, I tend to see almost every movie has some sort of problem with it. Especially in dark scenes.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *realdeal99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Need some more help here...



Check out this site every day to see what channels are airing programs in HD.


Scroll down on the site

http://www.hdtvmagazine.com/programming/guide.php


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is it me or does HDNet Movies have compression issues all the time, I tend to see almost every movie has some sort of problem with it. Especially in dark scenes.



Find that HDNet gives long freeze-frames (several seconds) several times during most programming. Don't watch HDNet Movies that often. Not sure what's causing it...but one newer statmux technique, to avoid lack of bandwidth when high motion/detail occurs simultaneously in several statmuxed channels, is simply delaying some of them briefly to avoid this excessive peak bandwidth demand. Overall, don't notice other significant breakup issues in channels. (Not necessarily a good thing, since excessive filtering, rate shaping, or even reformatting--read about DirecTV's HDlite--can 'smooth' MPEG glitches out while limiting picture fidelity.)


Overheating, poorly ventilated STBs can cause breakups, and coax cabling or malfunctioning/misadjusted amps that distort certain cable frequencies can mess up just certain channels. The old reliable cold reboot (unplugging STBs for ~10 seconds) often cures glitches, too. -- John


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Find that HDNet gives long freeze-frames (several seconds) several times during most programming. Don't watch HDNet Movies that often. Not sure what's causing it...but one newer statmux technique, to avoid lack of bandwidth when high motion/detail occurs simultaneously in several statmuxed channels, is simply delaying some of them briefly to avoid this excessive peak bandwidth demand. Overall, don't notice other significant breakup issues in channels. (Not necessarily a good thing, since excessive filtering, rate shaping, or even reformatting--read about DirecTV's HDlite--can 'smooth' MPEG glitches out while limiting picture fidelity.)



does anybody happen to know what "mbps" each of our HD channels have?

Is HDNet Movies lower than the 19.??mbps that is associated with a 1080i signal.


----------



## AndyHDTV

The Rangers HD game on channel 712 at 1pm had some artifacts, but the rangers won so who cares.


The Nets HD game on channel 708 at 730pm is breaking up and is completely unwatchable as of now.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The Rangers HD game on channel 712 at 1pm had some artifacts, but the rangers won so who cares.



unfortunately the game failed to record on my 8300 even though it was set and showed up in red on the channel guide. this is really starting to bug me. once again i miss out on a HD feed, and this time i had to watch the Rangers in 60 replay at 11pm since i wasn't around in the afternoon. watching anything on SD MSG is torture.


since my calls to tech support have gone nowhere i'm going to call in tomorrow or monday and start asking for credits on my DVR rental. after all, why am i paying for a device that doesn't work? until they fix the problem i don't think i should have to pay.


----------



## binyu99

*Do I have a bad TV or a bad signal from TWC?*


I got a Samsung 50' plasma to replace my good old 36" Sony trinitron HDTV. And it has been bugging the hell out of me!


What I am seeing very clearly, and often, is that bright flesh tones are not rendered correctly. For example, a close-up shot on a white actor/actress will clearly show that the bright areas of the face is washed-out. The entire nose can be a block of bright orange with no gradation inside.


I went to CC several times, there is clearly nothing like that on their Samsung displays. And I had the Sony for 2 years and never noticed anything like that.


I had Samsung tech come out to see it, he claims that there is nothing wrong with the TV. Rather it is TWC that's sending poor signals, and it gets magnified on 50 inch screen. And CC will only show the best quality loops in stores


Are you seeing the same things with your other models of 50 plasmas? How would you isolated the problem of signal vs. TV.


I appreciate any feedbacks.


----------



## binyu99

By the way, the pictures are sharp, other than the occasional noises in the dark backgrounds. So I don't think overall signal quality is the issue. I have also tried both HDMI as well as component inputs


----------



## orbeyonde




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Let us know when you hook up the HDMI cable if you get your HDTV does not support HDCP. I hope Revision 2.4 fixed this??



I finally hooked up the 8300Hd revsion2.4 using HDMI to my 50" Vizio. I had no problems with the hook up once I figured out that I nneded to disable 480. I had absolutely no handshake issues. The picture quality of the HDMI looks identical to component. To be honest, I was a little disapointed by this. I was expecting an imrpovement.


I also noticed in the digital audio out menu, there were 3 choices, HDMI, dolby digital, and 2 channel out. I dont know if this was featured on the 2.2 revision, but Im sure this takes care of the digital audio out problem mentioned earlier on this thread.


The only major difference between this box and my earlier box was when I go into or out of either guide or list, for a split second the image dissapears and then reappers, not really a pain, but jut odd, on my old box the image would expand or contract, and not just vanish.


When they installed the nex boxes, I asked the installer if he knew anything about the SATA port and he told me that they had not even been trained on that. Dissapointing, I was hoping to expand my hard drive.


Has anyone else here had a chance to play with the revision 2.4 boxes.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *binyu99* /forum/post/0
> 
> *Do I have a bad TV or a bad signal from TWC?*
> 
> 
> I got a Samsung 50' plasma to replace my good old 36" Sony trinitron HDTV. And it has been bugging the hell out of me!
> 
> 
> What I am seeing very clearly, and often, is that bright flesh tones are not rendered correctly. For example, a close-up shot on a white actor/actress will clearly show that the bright areas of the face is washed-out. The entire nose can be a block of bright orange with no gradation inside.
> 
> 
> I went to CC several times, there is clearly nothing like that on their Samsung displays. And I had the Sony for 2 years and never noticed anything like that.
> 
> 
> I had Samsung tech come out to see it, he claims that there is nothing wrong with the TV. Rather it is TWC that's sending poor signals, and it gets magnified on 50 inch screen. And CC will only show the best quality loops in stores
> 
> 
> Are you seeing the same things with your other models of 50 plasmas? How would you isolated the problem of signal vs. TV.
> 
> 
> I appreciate any feedbacks.



It has been known that larger HDTV's show faults in cables HD signal, in this case TWC. Problems are less noticeable on smaller screens.


----------



## csundbom




> Quote:
> Are you seeing the same things with your other models of 50 plasmas? How would you isolated the problem of signal vs. TV.
> 
> 
> I appreciate any feedbacks.



No, the cable feed is not the source of your grief. I have a 50" plasma and zero problems. If the feed was the problem, you would have seen the same thing on your Sony. There are two possible explanations:


1. Something is wrong with the Samsung. It sounds very similar to a problem I've seen reported with Samsung DLP (HLR series) with red "blotchiness". Swapping out the set fixed it in that case.


2. Your set needs calibration. It could be clipping white. Try lowering the "contrast" setting, and see if the missing shades appear.


----------



## Zeppo

Judging by the lack of response to my question regarding audio, I figure no one really cares. . . but I discovered a solution.


I was getting no Dolby Digital stream from my 8300 box, yet in the general settings, I had it set to output Dolby Digital. It wasn't until I switched that setting to stereo (no difference), HDMI (no difference), and finally back to Dolby Digital (big change, as the audio switched off for a moment and then back on) that I started receiving DD from the box. I had to actually select these options and back out of the audio setting area to make these changes 'stick.'


So, now I have DD audio when I am supposed to. How odd that even though the box was set to output DD, and I had DD coming through for a while, that it stopped sending DD and was only sending stereo. I thought maybe it was TW Cable not sending the signal, but no, it was the box telling me it was set to do one thing while it was doing something else.


----------



## ANGEL 35











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orbeyonde* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I finally hooked up the 8300Hd revsion2.4 using HDMI to my 50" Vizio. I had no problems with the hook up once I figured out that I nneded to disable 480. I had absolutely no handshake issues. The picture quality of the HDMI looks identical to component. To be honest, I was a little disapointed by this. I was expecting an imrpovement.
> 
> 
> I also noticed in the digital audio out menu, there were 3 choices, HDMI, dolby digital, and 2 channel out. I dont know if this was featured on the 2.2 revision, but Im sure this takes care of the digital audio out problem mentioned earlier on this thread.
> 
> 
> The only major difference between this box and my earlier box was when I go into or out of either guide or list, for a split second the image dissapears and then reappers, not really a pain, but jut odd, on my old box the image would expand or contract, and not just vanish.
> 
> 
> When they installed the nex boxes, I asked the installer if he knew anything about the SATA port and he told me that they had not even been trained on that. Dissapointing, I was hoping to expand my hard drive.
> 
> 
> Has anyone else here had a chance to play with the revision 2.4 boxes.



No problems with handshake it looks like a fix in the 2.4 boxs. I hope so. Need some more input from other users who have 2.4 boxs. Any one else have 2.4 boxs. Let us know?







By the way 2.2 has digital audio out.


----------



## anthonymoody




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twcinsider* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In the mind of a cable company "Do I use the bandwith to put on 2-3 HD channels and please 10% of customers, 12 channels to please 100% of my customers, or save for future services?"




The part of this reasoning I have a problem with is a terrible misread of the customer base and its interest level. And I'm not talking about the specific numbers used - they don't matter to my line of thinking.


What I'm talking about is that HD customers are the most interested - we care, we pay more attention, and in the case of the HD tier, we pay more $. Fact is, adding 2-3 HD channels would make those 10% extremely happy. Adding 12 SD channels would please very few - far fewer than 100%. Most wouldn't even notice. AND most importantly, adding 12 SD channels will royally piss of HD customers, whereas adding 2-3 HD channels will barely register a blip on the radar of the other 90%.


TM


----------



## coneyparleg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eieio* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Mr. Coneyparleg
> 
> 
> thanks for your response.
> 
> 
> may i ask how much difference you think there is between component cable connection versus HDMI between the HD DVR and my 60xbr1?
> 
> 
> thanks!
> 
> 
> PS: by the way, as i just got my tv yesterday, the build is from October sp1



Idealy you should see a better picture with the HDMI, this connection is supposed to optimize picture and sound. I will say I was not impressed with the picture until I got the rev 2.2 8300 dvr box. Make sure you ask for the one with firewire, once I got this incarnation of the box my picture and sound was much improved.


----------



## eliotw




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can i get some help on this please. I have aDenon AV 4806 it has 3 HDMI inputs 1 output. My tv is a XBR32-960 and a8300HD cable box with firewire. When i go from 8300HD HDMI to the sony tv every thing works fine.Its when i use the Denon as a switcer HDMI cable box to Denon in and a HDMI cable out to tv. I get your HDTV does not support HDCP.It only happens when i use the Denon. It works fine when i use cable box to TV.Does anyone know why this happens.



I am having the exact same problem with my 8300HD and new JVC RX-702b HDMI switching receiver. Directly connected to my Samsung DLP the HDMI is fine, but with HDMI through the receiver, I get the HDCP error message from the 8300HD. I am not sure what revision the the 8300HD is, but it was just installed over the summer.


I've seen other posts pointing to an issue with the 8300HD as opposed to the receiver. And since we are seeing this with different receivers, that would seem to be the case. I don't have any other HDMI HDCP devices to test with.


I've not been able to find any detailed thread discussing this issue.


Is your 8300HD revision 2.4 ? Is anyone else using the 8300HD w/ HDMI through a switching receiver ?


Eliot


----------



## broadwayblue

where's the OLN HD broadcast of the Rangers/Penguins game? TWC usually airs them on INHD2, but it doesn't appear to be the case tonight. what's going on?


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eliotw* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am having the exact same problem with my 8300HD and new JVC RX-702b HDMI switching receiver. Directly connected to my Samsung DLP the HDMI is fine, but with HDMI through the receiver, I get the HDCP error message from the 8300HD. I am not sure what revision the the 8300HD is, but it was just installed over the summer.
> 
> 
> I've seen other posts pointing to an issue with the 8300HD as opposed to the receiver. And since we are seeing this with different receivers, that would seem to be the case. I don't have any other HDMI HDCP devices to test with.
> 
> 
> I've not been able to find any detailed thread discussing this issue.
> 
> 
> Is your 8300HD revision 2.4 ? Is anyone else using the 8300HD w/ HDMI through a switching receiver ?
> 
> 
> Eliot



No I have 2.2.I read a post about someone who has 2.4 and had no problems with HDMI getting HDCP error message. I dont know if this is a fix. Does any one have a 2.4 box. let us know if you any issues with this box??







You can find revision #on the bottom of the box.


----------



## eddieb187

Anyone experienceing any problems with HBO HD?

The non-HD channel is fine.

I'm watching it now and the picture keeps freezing up.

Audio seems ok.

I've been having this problem with HBO HD for a while.

Usually later at night though.

At around 2AM, I was getting no picture at all, just a gray screen.

Now it's happening at primetime.

I've complained to TWC many times.

Techs have been out to my house and found no problems here.

I've spoken to CS managers, a tech manager, I don't know what else to do.

Obviously this is either a TWC headend issue or maybe the signal they're getting from HBO.

It's not my box, all other HD channels are fine.

Right now the movie Titanic is on, could some please check and see if it's frozen?

Thanks,

Ed


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eddieb187* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone experienceing any problems with HBO HD?
> 
> The non-HD channel is fine.
> 
> I'm watching it now and the picture keeps freezing up.
> 
> Audio seems ok.
> 
> I've been having this problem with HBO HD for a while.
> 
> Usually later at night though.
> 
> At around 2AM, I was getting no picture at all, just a gray screen.
> 
> Now it's happening at primetime.
> 
> I've complained to TWC many times.
> 
> Techs have been out to my house and found no problems here.
> 
> I've spoken to CS managers, a tech manager, I don't know what else to do.
> 
> Obviously this is either a TWC headend issue or maybe the signal they're getting from HBO.
> 
> It's not my box, all other HD channels are fine.
> 
> Right now the movie Titanic is on, could some please check and see if it's frozen?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ed



I'm watching Titanic and it has been a flawless picture from the start.


----------



## eddieb187




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm watching Titanic and it has been a flawless picture from the start.




Thanks for checking that for me.

I'm in upstate NY.

Different headend I guess.

I just got off the phone with a TWC CS rep.

She had access to an HDTV.

She tuned to HBO HD and had a blank gray sceen just like me.

She made note of it and said she would forward it to TWC headend.

This has been going on for over a month now.

Some day soon they'll get the kinks out of Hd.

Gotta be patient I guess.


----------



## margoba

There must be something hard about writing a program to allow a box to play a show that hasn't finished recording. Both Passport and SARA seem to have trouble doing it. Here's what happened tonight:


I had scheduled recordings for "How I Met Your Mother" (8:30-9:00 on Ch. 2) and for "Two and a Half Men" (9:00-9:30 on Ch.2). At about 8:45 I decided to watch "How I Met Your Mother", so I played the half-finished recording. At a few minutes after 9, when the show ended, I deleted it. This had the effect of stopping the current process of recording "Two and a Half Men", and not deleting anything. Luckily, I noticed it, so I started recording "Two and a Half Men" again, and nothing was lost. But, if I hadn't been paying attention, I would have lost the show.


Just a warning for your information.


-b


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> where's the OLN HD broadcast of the Rangers/Penguins game? TWC usually airs them on INHD2, but it doesn't appear to be the case tonight. what's going on?



Don't know what happened with that, somebody probably forgot to interrupt the INHD2 feed.


----------



## AndyHDTV

Jets programming will be on the upcoming SNY Network


Pre and post game in HD , as well as studio news in HD.

http://www.sportsnetny.com/pdf/2005-11-02-jets.pdf


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There must be something hard about writing a program to allow a box to play a show that hasn't finished recording. Both Passport and SARA seem to have trouble doing it. Here's what happened tonight:
> 
> 
> I had scheduled recordings for "How I Met Your Mother" (8:30-9:00 on Ch. 2) and for "Two and a Half Men" (9:00-9:30 on Ch.2). At about 8:45 I decided to watch "How I Met Your Mother", so I played the half-finished recording. At a few minutes after 9, when the show ended, I deleted it. This had the effect of stopping the current process of recording "Two and a Half Men", and not deleting anything. Luckily, I noticed it, so I started recording "Two and a Half Men" again, and nothing was lost. But, if I hadn't been paying attention, I would have lost the show.
> 
> 
> Just a warning for your information.
> 
> 
> -b



I had a problem on Sunday. I recorded the Knicks game on 712. It was already 2 hours into the recording when I attempted to watch it. I knew it wasn't going to start from the very beginning. It was going to start from the beginning of the current buffer when I hit play. Fortunately, there was a commercial on. I stopped recording and started a new recording, as I always do to watch the show from the beginning, an old Anthonymoody trick.










I started to watch the pre game. I set up the new recording for an extra half hour just in case the game went long. As I did that the recording I was watching switched to live TV, I went into the menu to discover the entire Knicks game was gone. Boy was I furious.
























It could not be because I have too much on the hard drive- I don't. I don't know why this happened.










What I'm doing now, to hopefully prevent these unsolicited erasures, is setting up all recordings as keep until manually erased. I usually set that keep function up after I record- now all will be keep until prior to recording. I don't know if it will prevent future disasters but I'd hope to see a screen prompt telling me I can't record rather than having things zapped away. I wish there was some type of recycle bin for retrievals.


----------



## chopsueychris

About the freezing, last night on HDnet with th emovie previews my box kept freezing too, so it wasnt jsut HBO HD.



Im new to the TWC HD, please bare with me, why no WB or UPN hd channels on cable? Do I need to get a OTA antenna for them now? Are there any other HD channels im not gettign because of TWC?


Also what additional channels are supposed to be added to our service HD wise, we dont have HD YES,hell I feel like with my new HD spurge, Im getting less than I bargained for programming wise


----------



## anthonymoody

Margoba,


I've had that same problem. If I'm recording consecutive shows, I now don't ever delete the first show. I just hit exit to return to live, then go the the List again to start the next show. Then I go back and delete them both later. I do this b/c I had the exact same experience you did...


TM


----------



## tamanaco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eliotw* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is your 8300HD revision 2.4 ? Is anyone else using the 8300HD w/ HDMI through a switching receiver ?
> 
> Eliot



I have a 8300HD rev 2.4, but I have Passport Echo 1.8.103. My 8300 is connected via HDMI to a Panasonic LCD TV, but I'm also using the RCA cables to the analog sound connectors associated with the HDMI input of my TV. This is the only way I can get sound out of the TV with HDMI. The 8300 is also connected to an Onkyo SR600 via digital coax. Since I have Passport Echo 1.8.103, I do not get the HDMI audio option under advanced settings to force DD 5.1 out of the Coax/Optical outputs of the 8300HD to my receiver. So, I only get PLII sound via my receiver.


The basis of the problem "appears" to be due to HDMI (DD5.1 sound) handshake failure with "most" TVs. There are few TVs in the market that can handle DD5.1 and when the 8300HD fails to negociate DD5.1 with the TV it dumbs down all the outputs to whatever standard the TV can handle (usually 2-channel stereo - PLII). I read somewhere that this is because the 8300HD only has one sound processor and thus can only output one sound standard to all its outputs at a time. This is the reason why later releases of Passport allowed one to force DD5.1 to all the 8300 digital outputs. The TV might not be able to handle this standard, but you can listen to DD5.1 sound through your receiver.


What confuses me is that there are folks that claim to have rev 2.2 boxes and Echo 1.8.103, but they have the option to force DD5.1 via HDMI under advanced settings. Go figure???


The HDMI and DD5.1 issue with Passport Echo has been discussed several times in this tread http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=453804


----------



## Blave

TWCNYC STINKS!


Anyone else waiting for IPTV to come around?


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chopsueychris* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Im new to the TWC HD, please bare with me, why no WB or UPN hd channels on cable? Do I need to get a OTA antenna for them now? Are there any other HD channels im not gettign because of TWC?
> 
> 
> Also what additional channels are supposed to be added to our service HD wise, we dont have HD YES,hell I feel like with my new HD spurge, Im getting less than I bargained for programming wise



I have no clue as to why we still don't have WB-11 in HD, now that I think about it Comcast,Cablevision & RCN carry NYC's WB-HD. when those 2 companies carry it be4 TWC it is truly sad.


UPN-HD is avialiable if you put your box in diagnostic mode and tune to channel 709.


The las HD channel that was talked about was Universal-HD. Still no word on a launch date.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blave* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> TWCNYC STINKS!
> 
> 
> Anyone else waiting for IPTV to come around?



I agree, I'm still waiting on word of when Verizon's FiosTV will make its way hear in the city.


----------



## eieio

New Sony 60XBR1 tv (replacing my 60xbr800), and just swapped my Time Warner Pioneer HD box with the Scientific Atlanta 8300 HD DVR:


Hello all! I just did those two things i listed above, and while i love the idea of the "combo" of the SA8300HD DVR/HD cable box, there are numerous issues that i've encountered so far. it would be great to hear what your combined wisdom/advice might be.


i followed the directions exactly. not turning anything on until all the connections are made. i'm using an HDMI cable between the 8300 and my 60xbr1. Interestingly, by turning on my Sony TV, the 8300 is automatically turned on!! Is that normal?? but i encountered numerous frozen images (for about 5 to 20 seconds), then most of the time, they recover. it happens several times an hour, maybe even every 5 minutes to 10 mins. after a day of exasperation, i decided to unplug the power cord and replugging in back in. THAT changed a lot. it is not freezing up less than once an hour or so, though i don't really know because i just did that.


i change two things at the same time: my 60xbr800 to the 60xbr1, and the pioneer HD box to the SA8300HD/DVR, so i don't really know which device to attribute the image quality to, though i'm sure it's 99% the tv, the image is stunning - when there is a moving image, that is


is my mediocre experience with the 8300 and the unplugging and replugging of the power cord the right thing to do? what are your respective experiences? does your 8300 turn on as well when you turn on your TV if you also use HDMI?


i'm also researching an SATA hardrive to expand the capacity. Unfortunately, it doesn't really say which models are recommended other than >7200rpm and SATA Version 2 drive/cable protocol. may i ask how you guys have done this? does it work well? am i doing something that's going to cause me even MORE problems? i've only had this for 2 days and i'm already seeing frozen images, sometimes not recovering and requiring the unplugging of the power cable!!


by the way, i use a power conditioner ( Exact Power and Chang LightSpeed) and also a "Brickwall" power surge protector. So i think i'm as well protected and my power is about as conditioned as i can be.


thanks in advance and i look forward to hearing your answers and advice.


----------



## chopsueychris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> UPN-HD is avialiable if you put your box in diagnostic mode and tune to channel 709.



What is IPTV? and UniversalHD?


Also how do I access Diag mode to tune in to 779 and is it something i have to do EVERY time i want tog et upn?


----------



## eieio

may i know how to find the version number of my 8300 HD dvr box?


thanks!


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chopsueychris* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What is IPTV? and UniversalHD?



Internet Protocol TV. Used within a cable system, it's delivering video or other data in packet form, as with the international Internet. This differs from switched broadcasting , slated for '06-'07 installations at TWC systems according to press reports.


Universal HD is G.E.'s program service, which includes the Bravo network.



> Quote:
> Also how do I access Diag mode to tune in to 779 and is it something i have to do EVERY time i want tog et upn?



On a 8300HD, on the front panel, press EXIT and SELECT at the same time until 'diag' appears on the 8300HD panel. Release and press these keys again to tune channel 1999, the diagnostic menu, automatically.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eieio* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> may i know how to find the version number of my 8300 HD dvr box?



A sticker beneath the unit has information, but using the diagnostic page procedure just above lets you check the firmware version installed, which changes periodically with downloaded updates. -- John


----------



## eieio

on the 8300HD dvr, may i ask if anyone knows how to do a "fast forward 8 seconds"? that can be done on Tivo units just by entering some numbers.


has anyone tried this yet?


thx!


----------



## Goatweed

did anyone on Staten Island "lose" HBO On Demand last night? All the other OD channels were working, but 200 was just a black screen, and no info banner either. I rebooted the box thinking it might've been some kind of an upgrade issue or some glitch but it didn't come back.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chopsueychris* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Also how do I access Diag mode to tune in to 779 and is it something i have to do EVERY time i want tog et upn?



Upn in on 709, follow John Mason's instruction to enter diag mode


----------



## coneyparleg

Does anyone else only get a grey screen on SHO W, SHO Z, and SHO N?

I've called and TWC says that they will send a tech over as they show no problems on thier system.

Yes/No responses would be very helpful and much appreciated; thanks


----------



## chopsueychris

goatweed:in Queens, ALL my ondemands were "call to subscribe" last night when i am a subscriber


----------



## AndyHDTV

you better ask for some sort of rebate


----------



## broadwayblue

yeah, my on demands were out too.


----------



## Goatweed

If my On Demands continue to be out for a few more days, I'll be sure to ask for a rebate - they're usually VERY good with that.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coneyparleg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone else only get a grey screen on SHO W, SHO Z, and SHO N?
> 
> I've called and TWC says that they will send a tech over as they show no problems on thier system.
> 
> Yes/No responses would be very helpful and much appreciated; thanks



All were fine for me in the West Village, Manhattan as of last night....


----------



## eieio

regarding how to allow the Scientific Atlanta 8300HD DVR to be programmed with one button that can advance 8 seconds (or 10 seconds), please feel free to IM me or email me directly/privately. Much appreciated. I recall that the Tivo can be programmed to do that.


thanks in advance.


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eieio* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> regarding how to allow the Scientific Atlanta 8300HD DVR to be programmed with one button that can advance 8 seconds (or 10 seconds), please feel free to IM me or email me directly/privately. Much appreciated. I recall that the Tivo can be programmed to do that.
> 
> 
> thanks in advance.



An 8-second advance is not possible with the remote. You would need to program a macro on a universal remote such as a Harmony to do this.


----------



## zEli173

Is there anyone getting the Nets game on 708 anywhere in the city? In Manhattan?


I've been told by a rep. that it is "blacked out" on 708.


----------



## mikeM1

I'm getting it right now here in Queens, on 708....altho EARLIER all i saw was a blank gray screen.


----------



## beatles6

Had to call CS here in Staten Island. The CSR had me on hold for 15 minutes while he checked with a supervisor who had to call someone. Suddenly the game appeared. Second time this has happened for the first 3 Net home games. Sounds like someone is asleep at the switch.


----------



## gregeas

Has anyone confirmed that SATA drives can be used with the latest 8300HD boxes?


Also, if I'm not using HDMI, is there any reason to switch my older 8300HD will one of the latest revs? I hate that line at 23rd Street...


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gregeas* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone confirmed that SATA drives can be used with the latest 8300HD boxes?



also, do you have to use a specially formatted SATA drive, like the maxtor quickview, or is there a way to use any SATA drive? i'm guessing a specific drive is required due to copyright issues.


----------



## chopsueychris

With going to the Diag 1999 channel mode, then going to 709 for UPN, does it show the channel IN HD? Or SD?


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chopsueychris* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> With going to the Diag 1999 channel mode, then going to 709 for UPN, does it show the channel IN HD? Or SD?



you don't have to go channel 1999, just Hold the Exit & Select bottons on the box until the words "Diag" shows on the box and then press 709 on your remote.


During the day it show upconverted SD video until prime time programming comes on.

try it tonight at 8


----------



## n2ogb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eddieb187* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone experienceing any problems with HBO HD?
> 
> The non-HD channel is fine.
> 
> I'm watching it now and the picture keeps freezing up.
> 
> Audio seems ok.
> 
> I've been having this problem with HBO HD for a while.
> 
> Usually later at night though.
> 
> At around 2AM, I was getting no picture at all, just a gray screen.
> 
> Now it's happening at primetime.
> 
> I've complained to TWC many times.
> 
> Techs have been out to my house and found no problems here.
> 
> I've spoken to CS managers, a tech manager, I don't know what else to do.
> 
> Obviously this is either a TWC headend issue or maybe the signal they're getting from HBO.
> 
> It's not my box, all other HD channels are fine.
> 
> Right now the movie Titanic is on, could some please check and see if it's frozen?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ed



Every time I have a frozen screen on HBO HD, the movie was being broadcast in original aspect ratio instead of 16x9 that the majority of the movies are shown.

Titanic is being rebroadcast this afternoon and I have a frozen picture with bars on the top and bottom of my screen.

Ron


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> also, do you have to use a specially formatted SATA drive, like the maxtor quickview, or is there a way to use any SATA drive? i'm guessing a specific drive is required due to copyright issues.



The people who use the SATA drives with the SARA OS have reported that the 8300 handles the drive formatting itself when you plug the drive in for the first time. I'm sure this is due to the fact that the hard discs use a special formatting that's not supported by other operating systems.


----------



## sabt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *POWERFUL* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi I'm new to TWC. What HD channels will I get if I just hook up the cable straight to the cable input on the back of my QAM/ATSC tuner? Basically I'm asking what HD channels are unencrypted since I don't know if I am getting a box from my new landlord yet although he told me he subscribes to digital cable, whatever that entails...



my unencrypted signal disappeared as of yesterday; i don't even think there's even a encrypted signal..it's just snow...


how can TWC do this since i live in a mulit-story bldg? very odd...


btw, POWERFUL, during baseball season, i was able to get the Yankee games in HD on the YES network...but only when the game was on...otherwise it was blank.


----------



## POWERFUL

Thanks I've settled in and both my LST-3410A and my 34XBR960 (both have a QAM tuner) pick up the local stations as well as Discovery HD but nothing on YES yet, Perhaps someone can tell me if Net games are unencrypted HD like the Yankee games that sabt has quoted above?


----------



## sabt

One caveat about the Yankee game: You would have to do a digital channel search when the game is actually being broadcasted so you'll have the channel in memory. Well that's how it was with my tv...if the game wasn't on and i did a channel search again, i'd lose the channel 93-1.


i think someone cut the cable line in my bldg....


----------



## mabrym

I'm getting a new computer. To record from DVR - do I need both a TV card and a firewire connection or just one of the two? Most of the computers I've looked at in my budget don't have firewire.


----------



## realdeal1115

Could someone tell me which TWC service center has the 2.4's in stock? Thanks


----------



## Digiti

Mabrym,


You can get a firewire pci card at newegg.com for about $ 15.00. I don't know about capture cards. Perhaps someone here can help you with that.


----------



## orbeyonde




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *realdeal99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Could someone tell me which TWC service center has the 2.4's in stock? Thanks



I got my 2.4's delivered when they came to do a new install. They might be available at the Richmond Avenue center, I recommend that you call and ask first though.


By the way for those who care, Ive heard that we are going to be getting a new On Demand Channel, NY1 on demand. It should be available in 2 months or so.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orbeyonde* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> By the way for those who care, Ive heard that we are going to be getting a new On Demand Channel, NY1 on demand. It should be available in 2 months or so.



More wasted bandwidth!

I can care less about more SD & SD-VOD channels.


Missing HD channels (For the new comers) :

FSN-HD

WB-HD

UPN-HD (without having to go into DIAG mode)

UNIVERSAL-HD

ESPN2-HD

STARZ-HD

CINEMAX-HD

TMC-HD

Movies On Demand-HD


----------



## POWERFUL

Can someone explain why some digital channels have something on and others that don't. Take tonite for ex: I was surfing the digitals that I pick up with my QAM tuner in my 34XBR960 and I was able to get some movies that looked to be either PPV or premium channel content (like "Ocean's Twelve", or the "Life is worth losing" comedy show) in only 480i and they would cut off and go to no signal after they were done or maybe right in the middle of it. Could it be others in the building who ordered it and I'm getting it as well? To make sure you understand what I'm doing which is nothing more complicated then having the cable from the wall go right into the QAM input on my TV. Any ideas?


----------



## stoli412




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *POWERFUL* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can someone explain why some digital channels have something on and others that don't. Take tonite for ex: I was surfing the digitals that I pick up with my QAM tuner in my 34XBR960 and I was able to get some movies that looked to be either PPV or premium channel content (like "Ocean's Twelve", or the "Life is worth losing" comedy show) in only 480i and they would cut off and go to no signal after they were done or maybe right in the middle of it. Could it be others in the building who ordered it and I'm getting it as well? To make sure you understand what I'm doing which is nothing more complicated then having the cable from the wall go right into the QAM input on my TV. Any ideas?



That sounds like someone on your node was watching an On Demand movie. Generally when a VOD program is started, a QAM video channel is reserved at the node and the video is sent over that. People on the same node with QAM tuners can sometimes pick those up if they're not encrypted. If someone fast forwards, rewinds, or pauses the program you'll see that too (you won't see the labels though...just the video).


----------



## POWERFUL

Thanks, yeah I've noticed that happening once or twice in the past. I was just curious considering if I knew when it was on I go old fashioned way and leave a tape in the D-VHS VCR for when one pops up in the beginning of a movie all I've to do is hit record and wait till it's done to have a full movie for my own viewing pleasure, I guess just like all things in life timing is everything...


----------



## andrewjnyc

Relative to all the discussion of the HDCP error message through receivers...am I likely to encounter it if I run the HDMI output from an 8300HD through a Gefen HDMI switch box? I'd like to upgrade to a 2.4-firmware 8300HD and have it share my TV's single HDMI input with my Denon 2910 DVD player, but I don't want to spend the $$$ on the Gefen switch if there's a chance I'll get nailed by the HDCP error.


----------



## ANGEL 35

Any one?Who has a 8300HD2.4 box and is using HDMI cable do you have a problem with HDCP.


----------



## JimCobain

Hi.


Not sure if this has been discussed, my apologies if it has.


I just picked up the 8300 DVR from the 23rd St TW Depot yesterday, November 12th. The Video is running into my TV via component and I wanted to run audio into my receiver via Optical. However I am not getting any audio, I have a friend who goes coaxial out and he says that works. Is optical out not enabled? I see a red light at the end of optical cable when it is plugged into the box is that a good sign?


Is it more likely that I have either a faulty cable or worse a faulty receiver. Anyone else have the same problem? Thanks for your help!


-Jim


----------



## realdeal1115

Anyone having poor reception on 705? Like the screen "flashes" every so often?


----------



## coneyparleg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimCobain* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi.
> 
> 
> Not sure if this has been discussed, my apologies if it has.
> 
> 
> I just picked up the 8300 DVR from the 23rd St TW Depot yesterday, November 12th. The Video is running into my TV via component and I wanted to run audio into my receiver via Optical. However I am not getting any audio, I have a friend who goes coaxial out and he says that works. Is optical out not enabled? I see a red light at the end of optical cable when it is plugged into the box is that a good sign?
> 
> 
> Is it more likely that I have either a faulty cable or worse a faulty receiver. Anyone else have the same problem? Thanks for your help!
> 
> 
> -Jim



Older receivers had this and other problems, bring it back and ask forone with 'firewire' check the rev. number 2.2 or 2.4 and you should be good to go.


----------



## JimCobain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coneyparleg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Older receivers had this and other problems, bring it back and ask forone with 'firewire' check the rev. number 2.2 or 2.4 and you should be good to go.




Thanks for the response... I'll swap out the box... fingers crossed!


----------



## thespeakerbox

I just got my samsung HLR5067w (is this native 720p?)hooked up the 8300 rev 2.2 from brooklyn. I had a horrendous time hoooking up HDMI, but after everything was up , it still didnt look as nice as i would have expected. My neighbor has a samsung 50x...with 720p but with DVi and his set looks much crisper than mine. I get a grainy look, almost laggy? look to my HD channels. Anyone know what the problem could be?


----------



## hsimms




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thespeakerbox* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just got my samsung HLR5067w (is this native 720p?)hooked up the 8300 rev 2.2 from brooklyn. I had a horrendous time hoooking up HDMI, but after everything was up , it still didnt look as nice as i would have expected. My neighbor has a samsung 50x...with 720p but with DVi and his set looks much crisper than mine. I get a grainy look, almost laggy? look to my HD channels. Anyone know what the problem could be?



Speakerbox, have had the 5067W for a month. Great value, great picture. I am using component cables. Thinking about HDMI. I have heard a lot of grief.


Can you describe your horrendous time hooking up HDMI ?. We match in model and SciAtl box so your experience is quite relevant to me.


Have you set output formats on the second settings menu (settings, then yellow triangle) to 720p, remove 480i ?


Also, I'm looking for a code so that I can use the SciAtl remote to change over the air channels like 9 and 11. No one at the OTA forum or Passport forum seems to have an answer.


Other than HDMI and the SciAtl remote, I might be able to answer other model specific questions.


----------



## hsimms

Speakerbox -


5067 is native 720p. Downconverts 1080i


----------



## thespeakerbox

Ive had the SA8300 and am not too fond if it . It doesnt seem like it is worth the extra per month charge. It looks like TiVo has more features.


Whats the difference between the SA DVR and TIVO. Is it worth downgrading to the free TWC box, sacrificing HDMI.


----------



## AndyHDTV

I just noticed that all 46 "Music Choice" audio channels are coming through as 480p on my 8300. Now I know that a 480p signal takes up a little bit more bandwidth than a 480i signal, but I just don't know why those audio channels need it?


----------



## SRFast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Upn in on 709, follow John Mason's instruction to enter diag mode



AndyHDTV:

Does this mean we can get UPN HDTV on the 8300HD? Am I missing something?


TIA.....JL


----------



## POWERFUL

What channels (SD or HD) does Cable Card open up to the Time Warner customer compared to the cable box?


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRFast* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> AndyHDTV:
> 
> Does this mean we can get UPN HDTV on the 8300HD? Am I missing something?
> 
> 
> TIA.....JL



Yes you can, just enter diagnostic mode and hit 709 & your there.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *POWERFUL* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What channels (SD or HD) does Cable Card open up to the Time Warner customer compared to the cable box?



I believe all but the on demand channels, not sure don't have cablecard.


----------



## SRFast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *POWERFUL* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What channels (SD or HD) does Cable Card open up to the Time Warner customer compared to the cable box?



I've been using a TWC SA CableCARD since 8/04 and the current SA CC offering is pretty stable. The current CC spec being used in all US markets is "one way" - it receives the cable signal, but CANNOT transmit a "request" signal back to the cable system's headend for optional services. You receive all the SD and HD channels offered by your cable system/program package EXCEPT PPV, InDemand, etc. channels. No one is sure when the 2nd Gen - "two way" CCs will be introduced.


Hope this helps....JL


----------



## eieio

8300 HD DVR, manhattan here, few problems for a week, now, when swapping from one HDMI cable to another cable, got HDCP error










got my new 60xbr1 2 weeks ago, so i trekked to 23rd Street and Park Avenue to swap my HD cable box to the 8300HD DVR. i followed the directions scrupulously and, voila, everything worked, handshake and all, the only issues were frozen screens every so often, which got better after i unplugged and plugged it back in.


today, i took out the HDMI cable and swapped for a new HDMI cable that i intend to keep, and everything went wrong. immediately, when turning the tv back on and the box back on, i got the error message: your tv does not support HDCP, please use component cables instead!! i tried rebooting (unplugging and replugging it back in) to no avail, several times. i tried turning off the tv as well thinking that the tv sends a "turn on" signal via HDMI to the 8300, so maybe starting everything "from the totally off" position might help, no good either.


anyone with experience on this? is the only solution to trek up to Time Warner on 23rd Street again and exchange my 8300 for another unit?


very frustrated here!


i just figured that if my 8300 and 60xbr1 BOTH handle HDMI, i really should take advantage of it since most say that it is an improvement in image quality over component cables. but now, all this frustration and troubles. on the other hand, since i still get occasional frozen screens, like every couple of hours, and occasional wild flicker that seemingly doesn't stop for several minutes (!), maybe exchanging the 8300 for another unit IS the right thing to do anyways!


any advice/shared experiences would be most appreciated! you can also email me directly.


thanks in advance!


----------



## SRFast

Sorry to hear about your HDMI issues. Did you try using the original HDMI cable? This will help you determine if it is the 8300HD or the cables. I've been using the 8300HD connected to a Mits DLP via HDMI for 10 months with no problems. I only get the "An HDMI connection cannot be established" error message when the 8300 hasn't been powered on when the TV is. It goes away when the 8300 is powered on.


Hope this helps....JL


----------



## jcc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *POWERFUL* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks, yeah I've noticed that happening once or twice in the past. I was just curious considering if I knew when it was on I go old fashioned way and leave a tape in the D-VHS VCR for when one pops up in the beginning of a movie all I've to do is hit record and wait till it's done to have a full movie for my own viewing pleasure, I guess just like all things in life timing is everything...



That usually happens when you reset your TV and your tuner or TW doesn't realize that you're not suppose to receive it. It will disappear and become scrambled essentially.


BTW, does anyone have the complete ATSC tuner line-up for TW-HD?


This is what I have so far, anything missing?


(Free)

1-4 NBC (use to be 104-1)

1-5 Fox (use to be 103-2)

1-9 UPN?

87-1 Discovery

104-2 ABC

105-1 CBS

105-2 PBS

105-3 PBS Kids


(Pay)

93-2 INHD2

93-1 INHD

87-2 TNT

86-3 ESPN

86-2 HD Net

86-1 HD Net


Where is WNJN and WB???


----------



## jcc

What kind of HDMI switch do you guys use when you only have one HDMI input for your TV?


Anyone know of one that's cheap and easy to use?


----------



## Paul Chiu

How are you getting these channels in HD? A TWC cable box, the actual coaxial, or OTA? Are you using a D-VHS to record this via firewire?






> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That usually happens when you reset your TV and your tuner or TW doesn't realize that you're not suppose to receive it. It will disappear and become scrambled essentially.
> 
> 
> BTW, does anyone have the complete ATSC tuner line-up for TW-HD?
> 
> 
> This is what I have so far, anything missing?
> 
> 
> (Free)
> 
> 1-4 NBC (use to be 104-1)
> 
> 1-5 Fox (use to be 103-2)
> 
> 1-9 UPN?
> 
> 87-1 Discovery
> 
> 104-2 ABC
> 
> 105-1 CBS
> 
> 105-2 PBS
> 
> 105-3 PBS Kids
> 
> 
> (Pay)
> 
> 93-2 INHD2
> 
> 93-1 INHD
> 
> 87-2 TNT
> 
> 86-3 ESPN
> 
> 86-2 HD Net
> 
> 86-1 HD Net
> 
> 
> Where is WNJN and WB???


----------



## jcc

I can't receive the pay one of course. For a little while last year it was all turned on but that was before the special $9 plan that they offer now for HD.


I have the cable directly hooked up to my Panny Plasma that has a HD tuner built in. No cable box needed. I pay $12 a month.


I noticed that the digital 16x9 channels like the PBS-Kids have a picture that's split screened. Anyone else have this problem with direct connect?


----------



## eieio

Manhattan time warner customer here...


why is it that the aspect ratios are all correct in all the high def channels but on TNT HD, most of the time, it is way stretched wide but on every other channel, there's never an issue?


thanks!


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eieio* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Manhattan time warner customer here...
> 
> 
> why is it that the aspect ratios are all correct in all the high def channels but on TNT HD, most of the time, it is way stretched wide but on every other channel, there's never an issue?
> 
> 
> thanks!



The times that you see it stretched is when they are showing an upconverted 4x3 program.

Even though the info bar might have the "HDTV" logo.

It's not true HD.


They stretch their commercials too.


----------



## Digiti

Did anyone notice that "Two and a Half Men" was extremely dark last night and that Dolby Digital was not available? All other programing was normal.


----------



## timewaster

anyone get their bill this month?

I got mine yesterday and my bill is up another 5 bucks.

Did they just raised the rates?


----------



## bigd86




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timewaster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> anyone get their bill this month?
> 
> I got mine yesterday and my bill is up another 5 bucks.
> 
> Did they just raised the rates?



Sort of-I called immediately (I actually pay attention to my cable bill-I don't tust them very much!) and I was told that there was a special promotion that was being given to me (and apparently to you, too!) but it expired and now the rates are back to normal!!


Isn't that great! They were giving us a discount! But, sadly, it has ended! Have a nice day!!


Boy, can TWCNY BITE ME!!!


----------



## SRFast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Where is WNJN and WB???



TWC-NY doesn't carry WNJN-HD or WB-HD on their cable system.


Hope this helps...JL


----------



## scott_bernstein

More of the last thing we needed -- crappy free VOD channels wasting bandwidth....


When you're in DIAG mode, you can now hit 4 or 5 free VOD channels right above the current set of free VODs -- National Geographic on-demand, another animation on-demand, and I forget what the others were.


The only one that sort of intrigued me (but didn't have any content yet) was "Concerts on demand"....


----------



## DNINE

Does anyone know of a helpful supervisor at TWNYC someone who can deal with issues in a fair way. I have billing problems every month now I want to add broadband and up my service I already have a bill thats $150 a month (4 boxes) I am so sick of there crap I really wish I had another option. any help would be appreciated


----------



## chopsueychris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timewaster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> anyone get their bill this month?
> 
> I got mine yesterday and my bill is up another 5 bucks.
> 
> Did they just raised the rates?



hd is 15 a month for the package. hbo,sho,the ota channels minus wb and upn, the rep didnt have an answer why we dont get the channels "it just isnt on my channel guide listing" as she said... and then she said "i dont have an answer for you why we dont carry those over the air channels.,..."


bastards.


but yeah i was getting th ehd programming for a week, apparently free, when i bought my xs955 2 weeks ago, then it went blank Saturday night, and then they said it was a 15 dollar a month charge for the hd channels. I bitched saying when i exchanged the boxes no one told me this was the case and it was bs since my bill is over 165 bucks a monthw ith all the movie channels, 4 boxes, and broadband...


----------



## eieio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eieio* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 8300 HD DVR, manhattan here, few problems for a week, now, when swapping from one HDMI cable to another cable, got HDCP error
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got my new 60xbr1 2 weeks ago, so i trekked to 23rd Street and Park Avenue to swap my HD cable box to the 8300HD DVR. i followed the directions scrupulously and, voila, everything worked, handshake and all, the only issues were frozen screens every so often, which got better after i unplugged and plugged it back in.
> 
> 
> today, i took out the HDMI cable and swapped for a new HDMI cable that i intend to keep, and everything went wrong. immediately, when turning the tv back on and the box back on, i got the error message: your tv does not support HDCP, please use component cables instead!! i tried rebooting (unplugging and replugging it back in) to no avail, several times. i tried turning off the tv as well thinking that the tv sends a "turn on" signal via HDMI to the 8300, so maybe starting everything "from the totally off" position might help, no good either.
> 
> 
> anyone with experience on this? is the only solution to trek up to Time Warner on 23rd Street again and exchange my 8300 for another unit?
> 
> 
> very frustrated here!
> 
> 
> i just figured that if my 8300 and 60xbr1 BOTH handle HDMI, i really should take advantage of it since most say that it is an improvement in image quality over component cables. but now, all this frustration and troubles. on the other hand, since i still get occasional frozen screens, like every couple of hours, and occasional wild flicker that seemingly doesn't stop for several minutes (!), maybe exchanging the 8300 for another unit IS the right thing to do anyways!
> 
> 
> any advice/shared experiences would be most appreciated! you can also email me directly.
> 
> 
> thanks in advance!



Today, exchanged my 8300 box for another one at Time Warner. Got home, carefully followed the instructions (don't plug it in yet, first connect everything...etc) and then powered on. Same HDCP error problem!


i immediately went to Best Buy to get the same, first HDMI cable again to see if it works. Got home, changed the cables and it works!! So, the HDMI from Best Buy (a run of the mill AR brand HDMI cable) works, and the lower priced HDMI cable from a cable specialist in the midwest does not.


Question: the cable seller in the midwest has offered to send me another HDMI cable from another manufacturer to see if this item would work. (all HDMI cables are made in asia by big machines) i am beginning to wonder if i should just "leave good enough alone"!! if it's working now, should i just leave everything alone? the AR cable from Best Buy is around $88, the cable imported by the midwestern cable seller is around $40. while the $40 is not make or break, i originally figured that why "waste" money when perfectly competent cables from quality suppliers work fine (meaning: why buy Monster or AR if a cable seller in the midwest uses Broadcast-quality components to make cables every bit as good but simply doesn't have the logo/advertising that Monster or AR or another bigger name cable company has?).


Now, i'm a bit worried about this. Since everything is working now, should i just leave the $88 AR HDMI cable in my system? Or, should I take the midwestern cable seller up on his offer and try out his "other manufacter's HDMI cable" and see if this would work?


thank you in advance for your advice/comments!


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eieio* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Or, should I take the midwestern cable seller up on his offer and try out his "other manufacter's HDMI cable" and see if this would work?



I bought my HDMI on eBay for about 15 bucks if I remember correctly and it has worked flawlessly for me with my Sony XBR960. I have NEVER gotten an HDCP error with my 1st generation 8300HD.


I say get an exchange from your seller and return the $88 special if it works for you.


----------



## chopsueychris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I bought my HDMI on eBay for about 15 bucks if I remember correctly and it has worked flawlessly for me with my Sony XBR960. I have NEVER gotten an HDCP error with my 1st generation 8300HD.
> 
> 
> I say get an exchange from your seller and return the $88 special if it works for you.



same here on my xs955 although icant get my laptop to work with the hdmi cable to the tv


----------



## jcc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRFast* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> TWC-NY doesn't carry WNJN-HD or WB-HD on their cable system.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps...JL



WNJN IS available in 16x9 format according to TWNYC's web site. It's not in HD though...but what channel is it on that's 16x9? without a cable box...


http://www.timewarnercable.com/nyand...able/hdtv.html


----------



## jcc

Is TNT-HD still a pay channel? It's nhot suppose to be according to their web site...

http://www.timewarnercable.com/nyand...able/hdtv.html 


Direct hook-up people are suppose to be able to get regular TNT for free why not TNT-HD?


----------



## chopsueychris

wnjn is the channel after espn hd- so i think its 726 or 750 for some reason



do we have any other options for cable aside from twc in ny? im seriously sick of their pay increases


----------



## hsimms




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Where is WNJN and WB???



We are getting the main WNJN on 750 in Lower Manhattan


For their 2 additional multicasts, the amplified Terk indoor antenna works great here by the Hudson across from Jersey City. Montclair is about 40 miles away.


How happy am I that I finally got HDMI working today ? Who likes to waste a Franklin and more on a cable ?


The magic was in coldbooting the STB and firing up the TV first then the STB. You'd thing TWCNYC tech might have suggested that - uh uh. They cringe at the mention of HDMI and start the "component cable" mantra.


I have to say that SD is improved. HD about the same which is just fine. My DLP is native 720p so I output 480p and 720p from the STB.


I was about ready to go firewire from the STB to TV. My Samsung TV supports firewire under what they call D-Net. Explicitly supports firewire from STB to Samsung DLP.


Query: Any differences between HDMI connect and Firewire connect ? Apparently, Firewire through D-Net has a copy protection scheme similar to HDMI.


----------



## hsimms




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chopsueychris* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> do we have any other options for cable aside from twc in ny? im seriously sick of their pay increases



RCN does some buildings in Manhattan and Queens. Go to their web site and check your address. Tends to be newer buildings only.

http://www.rcn.com/


----------



## DNINE

Has anyone tried satellite in NYC, are there more problems with pq with Sattlite.

I can't get RCN so it's TW, or????


----------



## hsimms




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried satellite in NYC, are there more problems with pq with Sattlite.
> 
> I can't get RCN so it's TW, or????



I have a friend with satellite in Brooklyn who says HD is worse from satellite - compression - than using OTA for the same HD channels.


I can't tell the difference between HD-Cable and HD-OTA.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRFast* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about your HDMI issues. Did you try using the original HDMI cable? This will help you determine if it is the 8300HD or the cables. I've been using the 8300HD connected to a Mits DLP via HDMI for 10 months with no problems. I only get the "An HDMI connection cannot be established" error message when the 8300 hasn't been powered on when the TV is. It goes away when the 8300 is powered on.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps....JL



Is any one using the 8300HD box to a receiver with a HDMI cable to a TV with out any problems?







Are you hooked up from 8300HD to tv?


----------



## jcc

I don't have all the channels you guys have but I have all the ones that's necessary. Mainly, all the free tier HD channels. I find that I could hardly watch everything that's on considering that I'm splitting my time between Internet, Netflix, Playstaion..etc.


I just spoke to a TW rep that told me that it was impossible for me to receive the HD channels that I'm getting by paying just $12. Apparently I'm hallucinating! These people are really dumb. She had the gull to argue with me over the phone about it.


Needless to say, I couldn't get a answer out of her as to what channels TNT-HD and WNJN-16x9 are mapped to. It's channels 710 and 750 on the cable box but what are their real channels on the ATSC/QAM tuner?


TNT-HD use to be on 87-2 but I'm blanking out on that channel. Did they change it or is it now in the pay tier?


----------



## hsimms

Angel 35


8300HD to TV only. No problems yet


----------



## SRFast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> WNJN IS available in 16x9 format according to TWNYC's web site. It's not in HD though...but what channel is it on that's 16x9? without a cable box...
> 
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/nyand...able/hdtv.html



I live in northeast Queens and I can get WNJN-HD OTA on channel 50.5. It is broadcasted in 480p during the day, but goes to 720/1080 during "prime time" hours. I get WB-HD on 11.1.


Hope this helps....JL


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> WNJN IS available in 16x9 format according to TWNYC's web site. It's not in HD though...but what channel is it on that's 16x9? without a cable box...
> 
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/nyand...able/hdtv.html



Time Warner is incorrect. This is not a 16x9 channel -- it's a regular 4x3, SD (digital) channel.


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> TNT-HD use to be on 87-2 but I'm blanking out on that channel. Did they change it or is it now in the pay tier?



TNT-HD on 87.2 became an encrypted channel a few months back. Won't come in using a QAM tuner anymore.


I think they started encrypting since TNT is not on the "Basic" tier.


----------



## POWERFUL

I'm tuned to 93-1,2,3 and I get nothing, aren't the Home Net games broadcasted in HD unencrypted on those channels?


----------



## jcc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> TNT-HD on 87.2 became an encrypted channel a few months back. Won't come in using a QAM tuner anymore.
> 
> 
> I think they started encrypting since TNT is not on the "Basic" tier.




Well, TNT suppose to be free even on Basic.


----------



## jcc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *POWERFUL* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm tuned to 93-1,2,3 and I get nothing, aren't the Home Net games broadcasted in HD unencrypted on those channels?




INHD channels have been in the pay tier for over a year.


----------



## jcc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRFast* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I live in northeast Queens and I can get WNJN-HD OTA on channel 50.5. It is broadcasted in 480p during the day, but goes to 720/1080 during "prime time" hours. I get WB-HD on 11.1.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps....JL




Can you get it with the cable connected directly to your tuner?


----------



## broadwayblue

any chance TWC would let me subscribe to just the 700's, HBO and Showtime...and my 8300HD? they can keep the rest as far as i'm concerned. i've got 500 channels i never watch.


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> any chance TWC would let me subscribe to just the 700's, HBO and Showtime...and my 8300HD? they can keep the rest as far as i'm concerned. i've got 500 channels i never watch.



If they do, let us know what the cost is. I'm ready to dump the rest as well.


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, TNT suppose to be free even on Basic.



TNT is part of the 'Standard' tier not the Basic according to TWC website.


----------



## jcc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> TNT is part of the 'Standard' tier not the Basic according to TWC website.



I was always able to get TNT buy tuning to channel 3 on my tuner. It's been that way for years...until about a month ago when TW started to chop soome of these channels in half.


What I mean is that channels that are not scrambled now have what looks like split screen when viewed with your TV's tuner.


----------



## jcc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> any chance TWC would let me subscribe to just the 700's, HBO and Showtime...and my 8300HD? they can keep the rest as far as i'm concerned. i've got 500 channels i never watch.



I can understand why you would want all of the HD channels but why would you need HBO and Showtime? You can subscribe to Netflix and have more options at the same price.


If that's true, it means that you're paying about $80 a month for just 6 HD pay tier channels. Does that sound reasonable to you?


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hsimms* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> We are getting the main WNJN on 750 in Lower Manhattan
> 
> 
> For their 2 additional multicasts, the amplified Terk indoor antenna works great here by the Hudson across from Jersey City. Montclair is about 40 miles away.
> 
> 
> How happy am I that I finally got HDMI working today ? Who likes to waste a Franklin and more on a cable ?
> 
> 
> The magic was in coldbooting the STB and firing up the TV first then the STB. You'd thing TWCNYC tech might have suggested that - uh uh. They cringe at the mention of HDMI and start the "component cable" mantra.
> 
> 
> I have to say that SD is improved. HD about the same which is just fine. My DLP is native 720p so I output 480p and 720p from the STB.
> 
> 
> I was about ready to go firewire from the STB to TV. My Samsung TV supports firewire under what they call D-Net. Explicitly supports firewire from STB to Samsung DLP.
> 
> 
> Query: Any differences between HDMI connect and Firewire connect ? Apparently, Firewire through D-Net has a copy protection scheme similar to HDMI.



How do you coldboot the STB??


----------



## hsimms




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How do you coldboot the STB??




Power down the STB, pull the plug, count to 30, plug it back in. In contrast with warm boot which is holding in the power button til it cycles.


----------



## eieio

last night, i discovered there were several channels that are not premium channels but they only showed a "subscription channel, call Time Warner to subscribe" screen via my 8300 box. I have an extensive list of channels with Time Warner (incl the 5 extra HD channels) so I was surprised.


this morning, i called time warner. the customer service person (not friendly) asked me to turn on my Digital Box in another room (standard definition box) and it allowed me, as expected, to view those channels. i then went to my new high def tv and 8300 box and it still does NOT alow me to view those channels.


She then "sent a signal" right there and then and "zapped" my 8300 WHILE MY TV WAS ON and the channels came through.


QUESTION: May I ask you knowledgeable folks here if that "zapping" signal might cause damage to my brand new 60xbr1? i was worried that it might have. it sounded like some type of a power surge through the coax! i have all sorts of power protection for my AC line but none for my coax.


would it be wise to get some coax power surge protection? would that compromise the signal quality? what brands make top notch protection devices for coax "protection"? where to find/research/buy those brands? websites please?


many thanks in advance. sorry for a barrage of questions







but i'm concerned for my brand new (2 week old) tv.


----------



## patrickpiteo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eieio* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> last night, i discovered there were several channels that are not premium channels but they only showed a "subscription channel, call Time Warner to subscribe" screen via my 8300 box. I have an extensive list of channels with Time Warner (incl the 5 extra HD channels) so I was surprised.
> 
> 
> this morning, i called time warner. the customer service person (not friendly) asked me to turn on my Digital Box in another room (standard definition box) and it allowed me, as expected, to view those channels. i then went to my new high def tv and 8300 box and it still does NOT alow me to view those channels.
> 
> 
> She then "sent a signal" right there and then and "zapped" my 8300 WHILE MY TV WAS ON and the channels came through.
> 
> 
> QUESTION: May I ask you knowledgeable folks here if that "zapping" signal might cause damage to my brand new 60xbr1? i was worried that it might have. it sounded like some type of a power surge through the coax! i have all sorts of power protection for my AC line but none for my coax.
> 
> 
> would it be wise to get some coax power surge protection? would that compromise the signal quality? what brands make top notch protection devices for coax "protection"? where to find/research/buy those brands? websites please?
> 
> 
> many thanks in advance. sorry for a barrage of questions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i'm concerned for my brand new (2 week old) tv.



All they do is refresh the cable Tv signal to your 8300 box. It does not Zap or harm your TV. Enjioy the HD and don't worry TWC will not blow up your TV..


----------



## hsimms




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eieio* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> last night, i discovered there were several channels that are not premium channels but they only showed a "subscription channel, call Time Warner to subscribe" screen via my 8300 box. I have an extensive list of channels with Time Warner (incl the 5 extra HD channels) so I was surprised.




What channels were you missing that you now have?


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *patrickpiteo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> All they do is refresh the cable Tv signal to your 8300 box. It does not Zap or harm your TV. Enjioy the HD and don't worry TWC will not blow up your TV..



That is the infamous "new box" state that seemingly everyone posts about ("WOW! I just got a new box and I'm getting all of these channels that I don't subscribe to!") that will sometimes result in you getting lots of pay channels that you don't subscribe to for a day or 2 (until the box automatically refreshes itself on some sort of schedule). The flip side of this is that you will sometimes have some small number of channels blacked out that you should be getting for free.


TWC's "zapping" of the box simply sends it a signal that causes it to refresh itself from the head-end right at that moment instead of waiting for its next scheduled refresh (24-48 hours later).


Scott


----------



## DNINE

On a Sony 32 HS420 does it matter which box I get? The Pio or SA, is there anything special I need to know or do?


----------



## POWERFUL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> INHD channels have been in the pay tier for over a year.



That wasn't what I'm talking about, it's YESHD that I'm talking about, anybody know if that is unencrypted and if so what digital channel is it? Someone said on this board that it was 93.1 but I'm beginning to think otherwise, I guess I'm going to have to talk to the landlord about Cable Card, and any pointers on convincing him would be helpful considering he not all that technically minded. For those interested I'm using an SD cable box he is letting me use and I really try not to watch with it all that much.


----------



## jcc

93-1 and 93-2 are INHD channels. I don't know if that's different from the 93.1 and 93.2 that you're referring to?


----------



## chopsueychris

stupid gnub question but you all refer to 11.1, 92.2, and all these ".x" channels.


How does that vary from my say 704 nbc hd, and 711 etc etc etc?


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I can understand why you would want all of the HD channels but why would you need HBO and Showtime? You can subscribe to Netflix and have more options at the same price.
> 
> 
> If that's true, it means that you're paying about $80 a month for just 6 HD pay tier channels. Does that sound reasonable to you?



yeah, i really only need the 700's (including HBO and Showtime.) i don't need the multi channel HBO's.


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *POWERFUL* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That wasn't what I'm talking about, it's YESHD that I'm talking about, anybody know if that is unencrypted and if so what digital channel is it? Someone said on this board that it was 93.1 but I'm beginning to think otherwise, I guess I'm going to have to talk to the landlord about Cable Card, and any pointers on convincing him would be helpful considering he not all that technically minded. For those interested I'm using an SD cable box he is letting me use and I really try not to watch with it all that much.




YES HD is on 93.3 only when there is a game on. When there is no programming, there is no signal. Last I checked (end of baseball season), it wasn't an encrypted channel.


----------



## hsimms




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chopsueychris* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> stupid gnub question but you all refer to 11.1, 92.2, and all these ".x" channels.
> 
> 
> How does that vary from my say 704 nbc hd, and 711 etc etc etc?



Each digital channel is capable of over the air multicast


So 11.1 would be tha main WPIX channel, with 11.2 and 11.3 the secondary channels. We're getting the 13.2 and 13.3 on 714 and 715, 4.2 on 731 and 7.2 on 730.


I believe there is a limitation in that each grouping can put out just one HD at a time.


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chopsueychris* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> stupid gnub question but you all refer to 11.1, 92.2, and all these ".x" channels.
> 
> 
> How does that vary from my say 704 nbc hd, and 711 etc etc etc?



Welcome to the digital age! Any channel with an .x is a digital channel.


If you don't have a built-in HD tuner on your TV then this will mean nothing to you. Having a built-in tuner allows us to tune in directly to the HD channels being broadcast over the cable line without using a box. The caveat is knowing where to "look" for the channel. My tv takes about 1 hour to do an auto-program search so knowing that 704 is 1.4 saves tons of time.


----------



## eieio

Hi there!


i'm on my second 8300 box (the first one i had for 2 weeks) and this one started skipping (live tv skips/flickers so you can't really watch it, every second it flashes blank black screen for a split second and then the next split second, the show). i've only had this one for around 2 days.


i wonder what i should do, go exchange for a 3rd unit??


this 2nd unit came from a new box: they haven't even removed the 8300 from the original cardboard box yet. in fact, they gave the 8300 to me WITH the box.


each time the unit skips and flashes blank/black screens intermittently like that, the only way to get rid of it is to unplug it, wait for a minute, and plug it back in. even turning it on and off won't work.


any advice, please? are there many others with this issue?


PS: both 8300 units came from the 23rd Street Manhattan time warner location.


thanks in advance for your advice/comments.


----------



## orbeyonde

is anyone here running their 8300hd via HDMI through a receiver and then on to the tv. Im looking to upgrade to a receiver that does HDMI switching but Im not sure if it is worth the investment if there will be handshake issues between the reciever and the 8300HD.


----------



## hsimms




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eieio* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi there!
> 
> 
> i'm on my second 8300 box (the first one i had for 2 weeks) and this one started skipping (live tv skips/flickers so you can't really watch it, every second it flashes blank black screen for a split second and then the next split second, the show). i've only had this one for around 2 days.
> 
> 
> i wonder what i should do, go exchange for a 3rd unit??
> 
> 
> this 2nd unit came from a new box: they haven't even removed the 8300 from the original cardboard box yet. in fact, they gave the 8300 to me WITH the box.
> 
> 
> each time the unit skips and flashes blank/black screens intermittently like that, the only way to get rid of it is to unplug it, wait for a minute, and plug it back in. even turning it on and off won't work.
> 
> 
> any advice, please? are there many others with this issue?
> 
> 
> PS: both 8300 units came from the 23rd Street Manhattan time warner location.
> 
> 
> thanks in advance for your advice/comments.




Any patches in your cable line within your apartment ?


I had some issues with my 8000SD box and patched lines in my apartment a few years back. Cured with a visit by TWC tech, pulling the old line and gave me a straight through. If your patches are necessary for additional rooms, possible you need a signal amplifier.


----------



## Trixar

Hello everyone. I was wondering if it is possible to view Video on Demand channels in widescreen or HD? Such as HBO and Showtime. Thanks


----------



## jin kim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Veeballs* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. I was wondering if it is possible to view Video on Demand channels in widescreen or HD? Such as HBO and Showtime. Thanks



No.


----------



## bigd86




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eieio* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> i'm on my second 8300 box (the first one i had for 2 weeks) and this one started skipping (live tv skips/flickers so you can't really watch it, every second it flashes blank black screen for a split second and then the next split second, the show).



I had (have) a similar problem with my 8300HD (a version 1.2 by the way) since I got it-except not as extreme. When I first connected it to my Aquos, I connected both the component and HDMI (to DVI to maintain 5.1). My set would flicker to black once, maybe twice a day-not enough of a problem for me to take the time to trudge down to 23rd st to replace it. Anyway, I never used the HDMI to DVI input (because of some known image shift problem endemic to the particular Aquos I had) so I finally just disconnected it, just to use the component. Now-at this time I had the formats set to 1080i 720p and 480p. When I turned the box back on, the removing of the cable in and of itself had the box reset itself to 1080i only! I reset the box to 1080i 720p and 480p-and the flicker problem has almost entirely disappeared (now-maybe once a month if that often) I have thus theorized: this type of problem is related to the box every once and a while (or, in your case, more often then that) losing format synch for a split second and then picking it up again. I did not do this experiment, but you might-try setting the box to ONE format (720p or 1080i) and see if there is any improvement (and use component cables only). It is possible that even with only one output format the box internally may still have issues and blink out, but I doubt it, and anyway, this advise can't hurt!!!

Of course, I could always be wrong, but then again, maybe not!!


----------



## Royevans




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orbeyonde* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> is anyone here running their 8300hd via HDMI through a receiver and then on to the tv. Im looking to upgrade to a receiver that does HDMI switching but Im not sure if it is worth the investment if there will be handshake issues between the reciever and the 8300HD.



This did not work when I tried it...I had to go HDMI directly to the TV and optical audio out to the receiver (Panasonic)


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Royevans* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This did not work when I tried it...I had to go HDMI directly to the TV and optical audio out to the receiver (Panasonic)



IT did not work for me,I did what you did.HDMI to tv. Works


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, TNT suppose to be free even on Basic.



TNT is on 710 and it is free.IM on it now. Not all of it is HD.


----------



## orbeyonde




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> IT did not work for me,I did what you did.HDMI to tv. Works




Was your receiver HDCP compliant?


----------



## realdeal1115

Anyone know if Howard Stern's In-Demand channel is available yet on TWC in Queens? What channel? I can't locate it anywhere.


Thanks


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *realdeal99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone know if Howard Stern's In-Demand channel is available yet on TWC in Queens? What channel? I can't locate it anywhere.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Did a search and found it on ch. 329 (staten island)


----------



## realdeal1115




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *QMAN71* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did a search and found it on ch. 329 (staten island)



Got it! Awesome, thanks.


----------



## sabt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *POWERFUL* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That wasn't what I'm talking about, it's YESHD that I'm talking about, anybody know if that is unencrypted and if so what digital channel is it? Someone said on this board that it was 93.1 but I'm beginning to think otherwise, I guess I'm going to have to talk to the landlord about Cable Card, and any pointers on convincing him would be helpful considering he not all that technically minded. For those interested I'm using an SD cable box he is letting me use and I really try not to watch with it all that much.



I had wrote that YES is on 93.1

I'm in queens and that's what the yankee games were on. But like i had previously, you can only get it when the game is broadcasted. If you don't have the channel in your memory already, searching it for it now will do no good. You have to wait for the game to be on...that's next year!!!


btw: the cable in my bldg (or just my apt??) is still out and no more QAM HD for me....only OTA HD...damn it!!!!


----------



## POWERFUL

So aren't Nets home games on YESHD? Since they showed Yankee games on YESHD in the clear, Why wouldn't the Nets be shown in the clear? That's my question. I did a scan when the Net home game was on Saturday, got the channel saved in memory, but I didn't get a picture.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *realdeal99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone know if Howard Stern's In-Demand channel is available yet on TWC in Queens? What channel? I can't locate it anywhere.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Howard Stern's On-Demand is now on Channel 329


----------



## AndyHDTV

1015 - Anime Network On Demand

1016 - National Geographic On Demand

1017 - Oxygen On Demand

1018 - Concert On Demand (In Diagnostic Mode) no programming

1112 - Time out NY On Demand


for a cable company that claims to have bandwidth issues, they're sure adding alot of SD programming.


----------



## pdroth




sabt said:


> I had wrote that YES is on 93.1
> 
> I'm in queens and that's what the yankee games were on.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in Queens and have had YES HD saved as 93.3. Try that channel next time the game is on.
> 
> 
> I have never received any programming on 93.1 or .2
Click to expand...


----------



## SRFast

This is a little off topic, but relevant to TWC-NY. I wonder if this acquisition will bring more features to the STBs and CCs.


Offer of $6.9 Billion Is Likely As Set-Top Box Demand Spurs Market Position Race

A WALL STREET JOURNAL ONLINE NEWS ROUNDUP

November 18, 2005 8:14 a.m.


Cisco Systems Inc. agreed to purchase cable-television-technology concern Scientific-Atlanta Inc., paying $43 per share in a cash deal valued at about $6.9 billion that comes as equipment makers respond to evaporating lines between the Internet, television and telephone industries.


Long a cornerstone of big corporate and government data networks, Cisco is now pushing its products directly to consumers. It is doing that just as the nation's big telephone companies begin rolling out fiber-optic systems to send television to homes using Internet technology.


The deal, announced Friday, offers Scientific-Atlanta stockholders a 4% premium over where the shares traded Thursday. The price represents a premium of about 20% since rumors about a potential sale first surfaced in early November. Cisco said the net cost of the purchase would be $5.3 billion when taking into account Scientific-Atlanta's existing cash balance.


The transaction highlights the cash that is sitting on corporate balance sheets. Throughout the 1990s, Cisco used its high-priced stock to buy a host of companies. To fund the Scientific-Atlanta purchase -- its second largest ever -- Cisco would pull from its cash hoard of $13.5 billion. Scientific-Atlanta, which was founded in 1951 by a group of engineers from the Georgia Institute of Technology, has a cash pile of $1.55 billion, or more than $10 per share.


Cisco has made no bones about its ambitions to be the leading equipment supplier as the Internet evolves to take over functions that were long carried out by separate entertainment, voice and data networks. But in doing so, it has to penetrate an area that has been dominated by a duopoly of Motorola Inc. and Scientific-Atlanta.


Set-top boxes play a key role in determining what features can be offered on the TV screen. Scientific-Atlanta has about 40% of the U.S. set-top box market, or roughly 56 million cable devices in U.S. households. Its largest customer is Time Warner Inc.'s cable division.


Demand for set-top boxes is expected to intensify as competition heats up in the TV distribution business and technology makes possible a wide array of advanced TV features. Roughly 300 million analog televisions will need some form of converter to work with the digital broadcast signals required by the government by 2009. At the same time, telephone companies, like SBC Communications Inc. and Verizon Communications Inc., are racing to provide television service, opening a new market for set-top boxes.


Demand also is increasing for set-top boxes that include digital video recorders, which record and collate hundreds of hours of shows. Satellite TV operators, cable companies and phone companies are preparing to introduce still more features -- such as a huge library of on-demand programming -- to hold on to customers.


Other consumer electronics makers have had limited success in breaking into the business. That is because most cable systems have layered on networking, encryption gear and set-top boxes from the two dominant companies. For set-top boxes to work they have to be able to communicate with this other gear.


Wall Street Journal reporters Dennis K. Berman, Peter Grant and Don Clark contributed to this article.



Regards....JL


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 1015 - Anime Network On Demand
> 
> 1016 - National Geographic On Demand
> 
> 1017 - Oxygen On Demand
> 
> 1018 - Concert On Demand (In Diagnostic Mode) no programming
> 
> 1112 - Time out NY On Demand
> 
> 
> for a cable company that claims to have bandwidth issues, they're sure adding alot of SD programming.



...except I believe that these VOD channels take no bandwidth unless somebody is actually watching them! So they can continue to add these channels into infinity and since each box can only ever be watching one at a time it requires no extra bandwidth whatsoever when you're not watching VOD. And when your are watching them, they only require one VOD slot (which every DTV box already has access to) for as many VOD channels as you can possibly receive.


Now, if only these channels had any worthwhile content on them....Or (heaven forbid) High Definition content it might be interesting.


Note that I also noticed a few new SD channels on our system:


One was right next to the Howard Stern PPV channel (326) and it was called QTV. No idea what it's supposed to be, but said it was "subscription only".


And the other was on channel 90 (called "TV One") -- it had oddball old programming like Showtime At The Apollo, Boston Public, 227, Good Times, Martin...again, no idea what it's supposed to be....


Scott


----------



## hsimms




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Time Warner is incorrect. This is not a 16x9 channel -- it's a regular 4x3, SD (digital) channel.



The main WNJN channel, which we get on 750, never casts in HD. WNJN's HD casts are on OTA 50.5 8pm - midnight. Last night saw Wallflowers in concert on Soundstage.


General schedule here:

http://www.njn.net/digital/schedule.html 


Would be nice if TWC provided this one.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> And the other was on channel 90 (called "TV One")



also on channel 91 & 92 RNN & RNN2


----------



## eliotw




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orbeyonde* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> is anyone here running their 8300hd via HDMI through a receiver and then on to the tv. Im looking to upgrade to a receiver that does HDMI switching but Im not sure if it is worth the investment if there will be handshake issues between the reciever and the 8300HD.



This is an excellent question. I've got the new JVC 702b receiver that does HDMI switching. The 8300HD (rev 1.2?) HDMI works fine directly to my Samsung DLP, but fails with HDCP error when switched through the JVC 702b.


Q: Has anyone with the newer revs (2.4) of the 8300HD had success or failure with HDMI switching and the 8300HD.?


Q: Is the rev number that's discussed here what's printed as "rev" on the bottom label or is it some sort of software revision ?


Thanks,

Eliot


----------



## eliotw




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Royevans* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This did not work when I tried it...I had to go HDMI directly to the TV and optical audio out to the receiver (Panasonic)



Royevans:


Do you know the rev of you 8300HD that the HDMI switching failed with ? Is it 2.4 or older ?


Thanks,

Eliot


----------



## LisaM

I am buying an HD set for my bedroom, where I currently have a regular digital cable box. Can I take this box to 23rd Street and swap it for one of the new 8300HDs with firewire or do I have to arrange for an installation call? I have 3 other HD boxes in my house but this will be an upgrade. If I do need an installation call, what are the chances that the tech will bring one of the firewire boxes even if I specify it over the phone?


----------



## hsimms




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LisaM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am buying an HD set for my bedroom, where I currently have a regular digital cable box. Can I take this box to 23rd Street and swap it for one of the new 8300HDs with firewire or do I have to arrange for an installation call? I have 3 other HD boxes in my house but this will be an upgrade. If I do need an installation call, what are the chances that the tech will bring one of the firewire boxes even if I specify it over the phone?



Since it is an upgrade you ought to call and get an order number. If it was a swap of the same model, you could walk in. I've done both over the past five weeks. By going to 23rd Street, you have a greater chance of getting the latest equipment, especially if you ask for it.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orbeyonde* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Was your receiver HDCP compliant?



YES DENON-4806 34XBR-960


----------



## SRFast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LisaM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am buying an HD set for my bedroom, where I currently have a regular digital cable box. Can I take this box to 23rd Street and swap it for one of the new 8300HDs with firewire or do I have to arrange for an installation call? I have 3 other HD boxes in my house but this will be an upgrade. If I do need an installation call, what are the chances that the tech will bring one of the firewire boxes even if I specify it over the phone?



Because you already have digital servie, I believe you can just take the current STB and swap it. I took my digital SA 8000 DVR and swapped it for the HD version (8200?) back in January. BTW, are you going to use firewire? I don't know if it is enabled on the TWC 8300HD.


Hope this helps...JL


----------



## orbeyonde




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eliotw* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is an excellent question. I've got the new JVC 702b receiver that does HDMI switching. The 8300HD (rev 1.2?) HDMI works fine directly to my Samsung DLP, but fails with HDCP error when switched through the JVC 702b.
> 
> 
> Q: Has anyone with the newer revs (2.4) of the 8300HD had success or failure with HDMI switching and the 8300HD.?
> 
> 
> Q: Is the rev number that's discussed here what's printed as "rev" on the bottom label or is it some sort of software revision ?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Eliot



Yes the number on the bottom of the box is the revision number you see quoted here. I have the 2.4 rev, and I would like the convenience of only having to run 1 line to my plasma, but I am not going to spend another 1k on a reciever until I find out if anyone here has had any success at all with 8300HD HDMI swithing.


Please tell me that someone has been able to make this work.


----------



## POWERFUL

What about taking a cable box and swapping it for Cable Card? This complex I'm in also has digital cable service.


----------



## AndyHDTV

check out this convenient way to pay your bill that viewers upstate have access to.

http://www.timewarnercable.com/alban...llpayment.html


----------



## AndyHDTV

Quote from:

Diana Smith

Director of Marketing for Video Services

Time Warner Cable South Carolina


"Universal HD will be part of the HD Tier on TWCSC"

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...19#post6561319 


I just hope when they add it in NYC they don't raise the price on the HDXtra package.


----------



## SRFast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *POWERFUL* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What about taking a cable box and swapping it for Cable Card? This complex I'm in also has digital cable service.



In most markets, CableCARD installation requires a techinican visit. The cable service provider considers this a special "installation" and requires field techs to be on site to interface with their IT/Networking department to complete the installation. From my experience, most initial CC installs are performed by supervisor level techs. Replacement CCs also requires a tech visit.


Hope this helps...JL


----------



## LisaM

We did a cable card install for my parents' set in South Jersey with Comcast. The first visit took over 2 hours as the tech had to try 3 different cable cards before one would work perfectly. That card failed two weeks later and another visit was required. The PQ is fabulous but getting the cable card to work was a real pain. If you schedule an install, try to make sure that the tech brings several cards since one may not work properly.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> check out this convenient way to pay your bill that viewers upstate have access to.
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/alban...llpayment.html



i just have them bill my CC each month automatically. they still send a paper invoice for me to review/file. seems just as convenient to me.


----------



## EricScott

Anyone else having a problem (I guess it's not a big problem) w/ the new (2.2 or later rev boxes w/ the digital audio option) 8300HD's temporarily not passing DD 5.1 over coax or optical? I am using coax to my Onkyo receiver and an HDMI/DVI hybrid cable to my Samsung DLP. On my old 8300, rarely if ever had issues where I was getting DPLII on a station that I knew should have DD5.1. But now, I find that every now and then I only get DPLII. I need to go into the setup options, temporarily change the digital audio setting to HDMI and then switch it right back to Dolby Digital (or whatever the 2nd option is called) and it seems to fix it. Anyone else having this issue?


Also noticing that after watching a recorded program, if I hit the live button to go back to live tv (usually I do this right b/f turning off the TV) and then come back hours or even days later and turn the TV back on, the box is still frozen at that point - in other words it's not buffering new live TV. Have to simply hit channel up or channel down to reset it.


Otherwise box seems to be working fine. PQ is great.


----------



## Digiti

I have the same problems with DD with this box. In fact it seems global see this forum: http://hdtv.forsandiego.com/messages...tml?1132324572 





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EricScott* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone else having a problem (I guess it's not a big problem) w/ the new (2.2 or later rev boxes w/ the digital audio option) 8300HD's temporarily not passing DD 5.1 over coax or optical? I am using coax to my Onkyo receiver and an HDMI/DVI hybrid cable to my Samsung DLP. On my old 8300, rarely if ever had issues where I was getting DPLII on a station that I knew should have DD5.1. But now, I find that every now and then I only get DPLII. I need to go into the setup options, temporarily change the digital audio setting to HDMI and then switch it right back to Dolby Digital (or whatever the 2nd option is called) and it seems to fix it. Anyone else having this issue?
> 
> 
> Also noticing that after watching a recorded program, if I hit the live button to go back to live tv (usually I do this right b/f turning off the TV) and then come back hours or even days later and turn the TV back on, the box is still frozen at that point - in other words it's not buffering new live TV. Have to simply hit channel up or channel down to reset it.
> 
> 
> Otherwise box seems to be working fine. PQ is great.


----------



## eliotw




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eliotw* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Royevans:
> 
> 
> Do you know the rev of you 8300HD that the HDMI switching failed with ? Is it 2.4 or older ?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Eliot



I took my rev 1.4 8300HD to the TWC office and swapped it for the rev 2.4 and HDMI switching is still failing with HDCP error messages. It was working at first after a cold boot of the 8300HD, but soon started failing just as before. I'm quite disappointed, but it looks like I'm stuck with Component from the 8300HD until something gets fixed.


Eliot


----------



## AndyHDTV

I just saw a advertisement tonight promoting "SKYFOX HD".

I wonder if they will be joining GMA by broadcasting in HD.


----------



## AndyHDTV

Channel 712 - HD Specials

11/26 - NY Knicks 12:30pm

11/26 - NY Rangers 8:00pm


----------



## jcc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Quote from:
> 
> Diana Smith
> 
> Director of Marketing for Video Services
> 
> Time Warner Cable South Carolina
> 
> 
> "Universal HD will be part of the HD Tier on TWCSC"
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...19#post6561319
> 
> 
> I just hope when they add it in NYC they don't raise the price on the HDXtra package.




What the?!?


She said that TNT-HD is free on TWC so why is it blanked out on 87-2??? Is it on another channel that I'm not aware of?


This is for direct connect only...


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What the?!?
> 
> 
> She said that TNT-HD is free on TWC so why is it blanked out on 87-2??? Is it on another channel that I'm not aware of?
> 
> 
> This is for direct connect only...



Its on 710


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What the?!?
> 
> 
> She said that TNT-HD is free on TWC so why is it blanked out on 87-2??? Is it on another channel that I'm not aware of?
> 
> 
> This is for direct connect only...




It is on 87.2 but only if you have a cablecard will you be able to receive it. It is an encrypted channel.


----------



## eieio

i've had an 8300 for about 3 weeks. the first one flickered and can't be used, this is my second unit.


it has been working alright (some problems) until the last 3 days. now, when i turn my tv on (the tv is a sony 60xbr1 connected via HDMI to the 8300), the 8300 recognizes it (the 8300 is left "on" but it goes to some sort of an "half on" mode since only when the tv is turned on is the resolution displayed and the 8300 seems to "wake up", though at all times, the "on" symbol on the LCD in the front of the 8300 indicates that i leave it on all the time).


the problem is when i first turn on my tv, almost every time for the past 2-3 days, the image is mostly black with the exception of one quadrant!! usually, it's the upper left quadrant that has a reduced image. the other 3/4 of the screen is black. i have to switch to another station, and then switch back in order to rid the screen of this odd situation.


may i know if anyone knows anything abou this?


thanks in advance!


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eieio* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i've had an 8300 for about 3 weeks. the first one flickered and can't be used, this is my second unit.
> 
> 
> it has been working alright (some problems) until the last 3 days. now, when i turn my tv on (the tv is a sony 60xbr1 connected via HDMI to the 8300), the 8300 recognizes it (the 8300 is left "on" but it goes to some sort of an "half on" mode since only when the tv is turned on is the resolution displayed and the 8300 seems to "wake up", though at all times, the "on" symbol on the LCD in the front of the 8300 indicates that i leave it on all the time).
> 
> 
> the problem is when i first turn on my tv, almost every time for the past 2-3 days, the image is mostly black with the exception of one quadrant!! usually, it's the upper left quadrant that has a reduced image. the other 3/4 of the screen is black. i have to switch to another station, and then switch back in order to rid the screen of this odd situation.
> 
> 
> may i know if anyone knows anything abou this?
> 
> 
> thanks in advance!



My 8300 did that until I turned off the box with the TV. I used to leave the box on all the time also but haven't had the issue since. Try that first.


----------



## margoba

I, too, used to have that problem, but it just went away on it's own about 2 months ago. Just FYI, you can get the full screen image back by viewing the Guide or the List screen, instead of changing channels.


-barry


----------



## eieio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My 8300 did that until I turned off the box with the TV. I used to leave the box on all the time also but haven't had the issue since. Try that first.



that is not ideal since when you turn off the 8300 completely (using the on/off switch), the set no longer records the "live" program of whichever channel it was last on, right?


what might be another solution?


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eieio* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> that is not ideal since when you turn off the 8300 completely (using the on/off switch), the set no longer records the "live" program of whichever channel it was last on, right?



Wrong. The box keeps recording even if it is turned off.


----------



## orbeyonde




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eliotw* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I took my rev 1.4 8300HD to the TWC office and swapped it for the rev 2.4 and HDMI switching is still failing with HDCP error messages. It was working at first after a cold boot of the 8300HD, but soon started failing just as before. I'm quite disappointed, but it looks like I'm stuck with Component from the 8300HD until something gets fixed.
> 
> 
> Eliot




Does anyone know if this failure of HDMI switching is TWC or SA's fault or is it a fault of the technology and the fact that HDCP is just a huge scam. Has anyone done HDMI switching through a receiver with a DVD player and has it worked?


I was originally so excited by HDMI. Wow , 1 cable that does everything, goodbye clutter. But the reality is that it seems so far that this technology is not ready for primetime.


----------



## eieio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wrong. The box keeps recording even if it is turned off.



oh, i wonder why my first 8300, the one that didn't work well (flickering...etc) would not be recording when it was turned off?


most people i checked in with leave their 8300 on.


what about a little poll here? who leaves their 8300 on and who turns it off?


thanks!


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wrong. The box keeps recording even if it is turned off.



Mine doesn't.


-barry


----------



## POWERFUL

Is there a cost to have a technican come and install Cablecard? My landlord asked and that was the one question I could not answer even after checking the TWC website. Any other ideas besides Cablecard to get HD over TWC would be helpful if install of Cablecard would be an additional cost.


----------



## adrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eieio* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> what about a little poll here? who leaves their 8300 on and who turns it off?
> 
> 
> thanks!



I have one of the original issue 8300s. I picked it up the day after reading 23rd street had them. The box stays off unless I'm watching. No problems with recording, even powering down while recording.


----------



## anthonymoody

Barry,

I'm pretty sure all 8000s and 8300s buffer whether on or off. The only way to stop this is to switch to something like 200, the VOD channels, which don't buffer.


Orbeyond,

I successfully route HDMI from my DVD player through my pre/pro, but have tons of trouble with the 8300...


TM


----------



## SRFast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *POWERFUL* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is there a cost to have a technican come and install Cablecard? My landlord asked and that was the one question I could not answer even after checking the TWC website. Any other ideas besides Cablecard to get HD over TWC would be helpful if install of Cablecard would be an additional cost.



From my experience, there is a $35 one time charge for the CC install. The CC cost $1.75/month. You can get HD programming on the HD STB or HD DVR.


Hope this helps...JL


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anthonymoody* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Barry,
> 
> I'm pretty sure all 8000s and 8300s buffer whether on or off. The only way to stop this is to switch to something like 200, the VOD channels, which don't buffer.



This is correct. If you have your DVR "Power On Channel" set to "last channel viewed" (or something like that), when you turn it on (assuming it's not recording something on that tuner, or it hasn't been using both tuners to record something since the last time you turned it off), it will have 1 hour of the last channel you were watching in its buffer.


Scott


----------



## jcc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It is on 87.2 but only if you have a cablecard will you be able to receive it. It is an encrypted channel.




Hummm.. that doesn't seem to make sense to me. If it's a free channel why would they encrypt it? If that were true then Discovery HD would also be encypted but its not because I can get it with direct connect.


----------



## coneyparleg

I have a Digital sound issue:

I am connected to the audion reciever with a coax cable.

When I set the box audio options to digital, it pumps dd 5.1 and even sometimes 6.1 to my reciever - however there is an annoying lag in sound, and something just sounds off with the levels.

When I set the audion to HDMI out, I can get surround sound out of my system that is PLII but not DD or DTS. But when I do this the sound is perfectly synched up, and the levels are right.

DOes anyone else have this issue or is it just me?

I hope i was clear


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hummm.. that doesn't seem to make sense to me. If it's a free channel why would they encrypt it? If that were true then Discovery HD would also be encypted but its not because I can get it with direct connect.



TNT is not a free channel. It is part of the 'Standard' tier, not 'Basic'. Only Basic channels are unencrypted (or supposed to be).


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orbeyonde* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if this failure of HDMI switching is TWC or SA's fault or is it a fault of the technology and the fact that HDCP is just a huge scam. Has anyone done HDMI switching through a receiver with a DVD player and has it worked?
> 
> 
> I was originally so excited by HDMI. Wow , 1 cable that does everything, goodbye clutter. But the reality is that it seems so far that this technology is not ready for primetime.



Yes I have. HDMI cable to a receiver to a DVD player and it works.DVD player is a Denon -1920 Denon 4806 receiver.


----------



## orbeyonde




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anthonymoody* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Barry,
> 
> I'm pretty sure all 8000s and 8300s buffer whether on or off. The only way to stop this is to switch to something like 200, the VOD channels, which don't buffer.
> 
> 
> Orbeyond,
> 
> I successfully route HDMI from my DVD player through my pre/pro, but have tons of trouble with the 8300...
> 
> 
> TM



So I should continue to have faith in HDMI and simply continue to curse at TWCNYC for thier sheer incompetence at being able to offer a product that actually does what it claims to do.


Has anyone here tried contacting TWCNYC about HDMI switching?


----------



## anthonymoody

I believe people have. The general answer is: SA, TWC, and display mfrs are all working on it, which of course means that no one is










TM


----------



## Digiti




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orbeyonde* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So I should continue to have faith in HDMI and simply continue to curse at TWCNYC for thier sheer incompetence at being able to offer a product that actually does what it claims to do.
> 
> 
> Has anyone here tried contacting TWCNYC about HDMI switching?



Yes I have. Remember it is YOUR TV that is at fault! At least that is the mantra that the customer service people read and do not deviate from.


----------



## Mattdoc

Is anyone here familiar with or an owner of the Sony Model: DHGHDD250 DVR? It records up to 30 hours of High Def, and is Cable Card Ready. I found it for 499.00, and there is no subscription fee, but I think that it only has one tuner. How is the video quality? Does any one know if a dual tuner is out? or Perhaps it can record OTA HD on one tuner and cable on another? Thanks. If this is the wrong forum I apologize, but this could address some NYC Time Warner recording issues, so I figured why not.


----------



## eliotw




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orbeyonde* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So I should continue to have faith in HDMI and simply continue to curse at TWCNYC for thier sheer incompetence at being able to offer a product that actually does what it claims to do.



With my 8300HD, JCV RX-702B receiver, and Samsung DLP HDMI switching and HPCP problems, the 8300 goes into a spastic mode there it is switching back and forth from 1080i (or 720p) and then to 4801 (the HDCP error message). On the screen I see the HDCP error, then a bit of the broadcast image and the sound goes in and out. When the 8300 is in the cycle, I'm unable to power it off or change channels. It take a minute of so after disconnecting the HDMI cable for this to stop. Clearly something very bad is happening with the 8300.


This makes me hopeful that this will be fairly easy for them to reproduce and hopefully as easy to fix.


Eliot


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eliotw* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> With my 8300HD, JCV RX-702B receiver, and Samsung DLP HDMI switching and HPCP problems, the 8300 goes into a spastic mode there it is switching back and forth from 1080i (or 720p) and then to 4801 (the HDCP error message). On the screen I see the HDCP error, then a bit of the broadcast image and the sound goes in and out. When the 8300 is in the cycle, I'm unable to power it off or change channels. It take a minute of so after disconnecting the HDMI cable for this to stop. Clearly something very bad is happening with the 8300.
> 
> 
> This makes me hopeful that this will be fairly easy for them to reproduce and hopefully as easy to fix.
> 
> 
> Eliot



I have the same thing with my setup. 8300HD lets hope a fix is coming. But with TWC who knows ????


----------



## anthonymoody

mattdoc,

There are a couple long threads in the HD recording forum here about the 2 sony cable card dvrs. I didn't bother following the threads since they do indeed have only 1 tuner.


TM


----------



## anthonymoody

BTW there's a thread on Secrets of Home Theater Hifi with some responses from the HDMI folks about the handshake problems (among others). The gist: some source components are not equipped to be routed through a switcher (i.e. receiver or pre/pro) before going to the display. Apparently the source components need to be designed to accommodate this. That's why (for example) my DVD player has no problems in this regard while the 8300 craps out.


TM


----------



## bigd86

As of 1:26, no Knicks in HD on 712?

Someone's asleep at the switch. I hope they wake up in time for tonight's 8:00PM scheduled Ranger game (5 hours to switch the Garden over from BBall to Hockey-not bad!)


----------



## eddieb187

I'm at my wits end and I'm hoping someone here can help me.

I'm in upstate NY, I have TWC, and I have 8300HD DVR and all the HD channels they offer.

HBO HD has been freezing up for nearly 3 months now.

Every few minutes the picture is frozen or a blank gray screen.

Sometimes there is sound during this and other times the audio is gone also.

Non-HD HBO is fine and All the other HD channels are fine.

They have been to my house many times and still the problem exists.

I have called other TWC customers in my area and they have the same problem.

I have even had TWC CS reps look at an HDTV while on the phone with me and they had either no or a frozen picture with HBO HD.

This is clearly is a TWC Headend issue.

I've spoken to managers, supervisors, cs reps, and technicians.

Either they have not bothered to send anyone out to the headend or who they sent there does not know what they are doing.

When I call they just offer to send someone out to my house.

To say the least this is very frustrating!

Does anyone have a number I can call to get some action?

I don't know what else to do.

Thanks.


----------



## beatles6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigd86* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As of 1:26, no Knicks in HD on 712?
> 
> Someone's asleep at the switch. I hope they wake up in time for tonight's 8:00PM scheduled Ranger game (5 hours to switch the Garden over from BBall to Hockey-not bad!)



Same here in Staten Island. CSR gave me the standard "they are working on the problem" answer.


----------



## AndyHDTV

Video on 712 is unwatchable, no audio and video breakups every second.

I scheduled the game to record it didn't start till 2:33.


----------



## AndyHDTV

Channel 708 - HD Specials

11/30 - NJ Nets 7:30pm


Channel 712 - HD Specials

11/26 - NY Rangers 8:00pm

11/30 - NY Knicks 7:30pm

12/1 - NY Rangers 7:00pm (NOT ON GUIDE, IS A HOME GAME, might not even show)


----------



## broadwayblue

yeah, the Rangers broadcast is terrible on 712 right now. almost no audio and video breakups every few seconds. i hope they can fix it.


----------



## AndyHDTV

the breakup has been going on all day since the knicks game at 12:00pm, they should have fixed it by now.


----------



## beatles6

712 is better than it was for the Knicks game but it is still pretty bad. I can't believe it can take this long to fix the problem.


----------



## broadwayblue

i won't get my hopes up then. maybe i shouldn't have sold my tickets for tonight. oh well, SD torture for me i guess. wonder why they can't fix it.


just great, i had to be greedy and try swapping back to the HD feed on 712. now my box is locked up and i have to reboot.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> just great, i had to be greedy and try swapping back to the HD feed on 712. now my box is locked up and i have to reboot.



happened to me twice today


----------



## joeyo1313

Just called twcnyc and said 712 hasn't work since i got it on oct. 20th. They said i couldn't get a credit untill the outage was fix. I said but you havn't fixed it in over a month so i asked for credit from yesterday back to oct. 20th and i finally got a $10 credit!!! Well every dollar of mine that tw dosnt get makes me happy. but not as happy as watching the RANGERS in hd!!


----------



## joeyo1313

sorry about tyops watching game.


----------



## AndyHDTV

well I'm very fortunate that the channel was fixed for the third period and I'm even happier that I didn't miss the circus shot to end the game.


As for asking for a credit for the outage, I am hesitance because we're lucky we even have this channel.


----------



## Maurice2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> well I'm very fortunate that the channel was fixed for the third period and I'm even happier that I didn't miss the circus shot to end the game.



Same here. First two periods had to be watched in SD. Shootout was great.


----------



## anthonymoody

BTW having watched (too much) football yesterday it's becoming increasingly apparent to me that 1080i looks much sharper than 720p, though I acknowledget that other aspects of CBS and FOX production chains may be coming into play (i.e. it's not a pure a/b comparison).


TM


----------



## Dm84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anthonymoody* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> BTW having watched (too much) football yesterday it's becoming increasingly apparent to me that 1080i looks much sharper than 720p, though I acknowledget that other aspects of CBS and FOX production chains may be coming into play (i.e. it's not a pure a/b comparison).
> 
> 
> TM



To FOX's credit, they broadcast all their games in HD. CBS doesn't. I'd rather watch a game in 720p than 480i.


----------



## jeffrey r

Is anyone else having a problem where the tops and bottoms of the HD channels are being chopped off? I have the 8300HD paired with a Sony HDTV using component, and I've never had a problem. But yesterday, all of the football games, as well as primetime shows were missing information on the top and bottom of the screen. For instance, I couldn't see the score of the game--it was either chopped off or missing entirely.


The picture looked great and was still HD, but there was either a problem from TWC, with the 8300HD, or my TV. Not sure though.


Thanks.


----------



## kesone95

I'm cutting and pasting this question from another thread:


I just had a situation where my power supply board went out on me on a panny plasma. Luckily I had the CC protection plan. Tech came over replaced it and and all in less than a week, rather impressed. He mentioned I get a better surge protector. I opted for the monster hts850(on clearance). Really wanted to protect from further surge issues, but not really falling for cleans the the electricity which may improve picture and sound so buy the most expensive one line from the salesman. Well I might be imagining but picture does look a little cleaner with this surge protector.I'm also running cable into it. Anyhow I was very surprised I saw a little improvement in picture and to me a little is alot when it comes to video. I'm now opting to go a little further and finally pick up the dvi to hdmi cable. I've already read where diff is minimal, and as I mentioned that would be even better for me. So I guess the question here is anybody from TWC NY using the sa3250hd dvi output to hdmi input to your plasma without problems??My main concern is I get the dvi-hdmi cable and then find out TWC NY dosent have this enabled on the box, hence wasted money. And if I can get a better picture than the already better picture I got from getting this surge protector then I'm taking little steps to getting the best possible picture from my screen. Cant be happier than that. Hope someone out there can help and also verify better picture from their surge protector and dvi-hdmi cable.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeffrey r* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is anyone else having a problem where the tops and bottoms of the HD channels are being chopped off? I have the 8300HD paired with a Sony HDTV using component, and I've never had a problem. But yesterday, all of the football games, as well as primetime shows were missing information on the top and bottom of the screen. For instance, I couldn't see the score of the game--it was either chopped off or missing entirely.



Sounds like your aspect ratio setting got messed up.


Pressing the pound (#) button on your remote cycles you through the different modes that the box can display -- stretch, zoom, and normal.


Press the # key until it's set back to "normal" and everything should be fine....


Scott


----------



## jeffrey r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sounds like your aspect ratio setting got messed up.
> 
> 
> Pressing the pound (#) button on your remote cycles you through the different modes that the box can display -- stretch, zoom, and normal.
> 
> 
> Press the # key until it's set back to "normal" and everything should be fine....
> 
> 
> Scott



Good idea--I'll check that when I get home tonight. Thanks.


----------



## joshsaul

I have a couple of questions for the 8300HD gurus.


I currently have an original 8300HD, HDMI to my Panasonic plasma, coax to my Sony surround sound system. Obviously, the audio only comes through in stereo (should we be thankful it is not just mono?)


Anyhow, I am planning on going back and rewiring this system now that I have removed a few components. From what I understand, if I get the new 8300HD (v2?), it will support full 5.1 via the coax output. Is this accurate?


If so, is there any way to easily transfer my season passes from one box to another? I currently have 3 boxes total (2 8300HDs, 1 Pioneer). Should I trade in the Pioneer or the other 8300?


Also, there was a message saying that the new 8300 v2 has better PQ than the v1. Can anyone confirm this? How does it compare to the Pioneer? (IMO the Pioneer had the best HD PQ I have seen yet, the original 8300 was a major disappointment in terms of quality).


Thanks in advance for answering my questions!


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joshsaul* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyhow, I am planning on going back and rewiring this system now that I have removed a few components. From what I understand, if I get the new 8300HD (v2?), it will support full 5.1 via the coax output. Is this accurate?



Very close. You will need to specifically request an 8300HD that has a FIREWIRE output so you can "hook it to your DVHS deck". This is the only way to guarantee that you'll get the DVR the correct firmware at the current time.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joshsaul* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If so, is there any way to easily transfer my season passes from one box to another?



No.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joshsaul* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Also, there was a message saying that the new 8300 v2 has better PQ than the v1. Can anyone confirm this?



I do not believe this to be the case. The actual improvment comes in switching from the 8000HD to the 8300HD.


Hope this helps!


Scott


----------



## Goanna

I just picked up a new 8300 HD from the Richmond Ave, Staten Island office. They of course, do not have newer boxes. The one I got was Manufacured in mid July. I dont think SATA or Firewire is active on it.


From what I was told by a CSR several weeks ago, boxes manufacured AFTER July 05 should have working SATA and Firewire.


Anyone on Staten Island able to get one?


----------



## marcos_p

My last TWC bill states that Concert on Demand would be available on channel 1018. I don't have it. Does anyone have access to this channel, without going into DIAG mode?


----------



## AndyHDTV

I got no such message on my bill, and it's still only avialble in diagnostic mode with no programming.


----------



## orbeyonde




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Goanna* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just picked up a new 8300 HD from the Richmond Ave, Staten Island office. They of course, do not have newer boxes. The one I got was Manufacured in mid July. I dont think SATA or Firewire is active on it.
> 
> 
> From what I was told by a CSR several weeks ago, boxes manufacured AFTER July 05 should have working SATA and Firewire.
> 
> 
> Anyone on Staten Island able to get one?



I received a firmware 2.4 box on SI, however that was during a new install, so the boxes did not come from Richmond Avenue. Unfortunately, the people in the Richmons Avenue service center are clueless. I overheard the CSR telling another customer that the 8300HD would only work with component cables so dont bother hooking it up to a regular tv. The customer was getting an HD in a week but wanted to get the 8300HD today. The CSR was not going to give him the 8300HD and was going to give him a temp box and then make him come back again in a week. I had to step in and correct her. Told the customer that if he hooked up through s-video or composite it would work fine on an analog tv. The customer was grateful I told him, but the CSR looked pissed at me, but luckily for the customer she gave in and let him out with the 8300HD box.


Unfortunately, the people who work there have no idea what they have in stock. You need to prod them to look, be firm, but be polite. Dont take no for an answer. Im sure they have more recent firmwares in stock but they dont want to bother looking for them. Stand your ground with them and insist that they look for them.

Eventually they will go take a look just to get you out of there.


Good luck.


----------



## dankwonka

Can someone set this straight. The newer version of the 8300HD is being called 8300HD v2? what exactly is the new software build? this has some kind of firmware update on it that supposedly enables firewire? i also read somewhere here that the newer version has hdcp issues and that 5.1 isnt working through the coaxial output. thanks for ur help.


----------



## ANGEL 35

Are the new 2.4 8300HD boxs firewire ??.Any one know???


Thank you

Angel


----------



## orbeyonde




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are the new 2.4 8300HD boxs firewire ??.Any one know???
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Angel




NO, no firewire on my firmware 2.4 box. Since I dont own a DVHS didnt think much of it.


----------



## LL3HD

TW programming reminder for any fans of classic rock


Tonight on 713 at 9 PM











Great Performances,

Cream reunites with Clapton, Baker, and Bruce.

*Turn it up!*


----------



## hsimms

It's possible that the 2.4 box is Staten island only.


When I first picked up an 8300HD a few weeks ago, I went to Queens Center because they were the only place open Sunday. Turned out they gave me a Queens Box. They should have given me a Manhattan box which they do have in inventory. What did I know. The Queens box wouldn't load the program guide. Exchanged it for a 2.2 in Manhattan.


I also recall a sign in the Brooklyn depot that Staten Island customers must go to the Staten Island depot for STB pickup.


So - there are at least 3 versions circulating in TWCNYC. Manhattan, Queens, S.I. Maybe a fourth for Brooklyn. It's a safe bet that since Brooklyn and Queens developed as BQ cable, they are using the same equipment. The variations in the system make sense since Manhattan, B-Q and S.I. developed separately and were bought by TWC.


Bottom line - If you write about a version number, indicate what borough you are in because your box may be -very- local.


----------



## blazeby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orbeyonde* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> NO, no firewire on my firmware 2.4 box. Since I dont own a DVHS didnt think much of it.



I got a replacement box yesterday here in Manhattan. To my surprise Firewire is working. Not sure of the version number as I don't know how to check.


----------



## hsimms




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blazeby* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I got a replacement box yesterday here in Manhattan. To my surprise Firewire is working. Not sure of the version number as I don't know how to check.




Turn the box upside down.


What do you have firewire connected to ?


----------



## joeyo1313

Ranger game on 712 tonight???


----------



## rpk113

Either someone fell asleep at the switch or we don't get MSG HD anymore for Rangers home games....


----------



## pace1313

This had better be a mistake. I don't pay $8.95 a month for the rip-off HD Extra package to be staring at a subscription screen!


----------



## joeyo1313

Preach It Brother!!


----------



## realdeal1115

I was talking to my friend today who has Cablevision. He says he is able to change camera angles on some basketball and football games in HD... Anyone know what this is and if it's available from TWC?


Thanks


----------



## mikeM1

This =does= totally suck. And i just checked the hdsports guide, and it =is= listed as being on msg hd tonite. So, i have no IDEA what this is about.









http://www.hdsportsguide.com/


----------



## bigd86

TWCNY-What a bunch of MAROONS (as Bugs would say). I called about the Rangers on 712 in HD, and the rep kept on telling me it was blacked out! After telling her as politely as I could (for at least 10 minutes) that she was "misinformed" -I finally got her to put me on hold and check, and wouldn't you know-thay are having "technical problems" and hope to resolve them soon. So why did she try to tell me the game was blacked out? Sorry, she was just in error!! OOOOPS! We're just TWCNY and we know nothing about our programming! Sheesh!


----------



## joeyo1313

tHANKS BIGD86 I guess its almost time to call and get another credit.


----------



## rpk113

Just got off the phone with TWC, they told me they got enough phone calls to warrant a technician to go out and look at the problem. For all I know this guy might just go and stare at MSG for a while. Either way, hopefully it will be fixed sometime during the game. However SD MSG isn't that bad tonight.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joeyo1313* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> tHANKS BIGD86 I guess its almost time to call and get another credit.



And if it's a "technical difficulties" issue, why not put a CRAWL on the bottom of the screen to let us KNOW that?!


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rpk113* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just got off the phone with TWC, they told me they got enough phone calls to warrant a technician to go out and look at the problem. For all I know this guy might just go and stare at MSG for a while. Either way, hopefully it will be fixed sometime during the game. However SD MSG isn't that bad tonight.



Good point. I noticed that TOO, that MSG is at least looking halfway decent in SD mode tonite. It ain't HD quality by a LONG shot, but it'll do in a pinch...esp with the Rangers winning at the moment!


----------



## AndyHDTV

Just saw an TWC commercial advertising HD during the SD broadcast of the rangers game, it said "Experience the best in HDTV"

yeah right....


----------



## mikeM1

I saw that too...wotta joke!


----------



## AndyHDTV

Apparently Universal-HD was added to our fellow TWC customers in South Carolina.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&page=90&pp=60


----------



## hsimms

A squeaker for the Rangers. Still no HD.


----------



## rpk113

to get a credit for the game?


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rpk113* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> to get a credit for the game?



what would it come out to...a dollar?


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rpk113* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> to get a credit for the game?



I'm not, I'll probably just lose my temper!


----------



## hsimms

The problem with getting a credit is that MSG-HD and YES-HD are still not part of -any- package. Until they actually -offer- it, you're not -paying- for it.


Could be worse - you could be a Devil or Islander fan and be in total HD hell.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hsimms* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The problem with getting a credit is that MSG-HD and YES-HD are still not part of -any- package. Until they actually -offer- it, you're not -paying- for it.



In TWC of albany YES-HD is part of the HD Teir and MSG-HD is part of the basic HD. Don't know what's taking so long over here.

http://www.timewarnercable.com/Custo...=31&Image1.y=8


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In TWC of albany YES-HD is part of the HD Teir and MSG-HD is part of the basic HD. Don't know what's taking so long over here.
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/Custo...=31&Image1.y=8



Well if that's the case, do you know for sure that the TWC subscribers in Albany were able to see tonite's game on MSG HD??


----------



## AndyHDTV

Channel 708 - HD Specials

12/3 - NJ Nets 8:00pm


Channel 712 - HD Specials

12/04 - NY Knicks 1:00pm

12/07 - NJ Devils 7:30pm


----------



## rpk113

granted my comments came out of anger, cause well after a road trip and then 4 days off, it was the first Rangers home game so I was looking forward to the HD experience. However, after the evening's mishap, my main question is, when will these channels be part of the permanent lineup in NYC? If then can get them on a "home" game basis when we can get them all the time?


----------



## hsimms




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rpk113* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> granted my comments came out of anger, cause well after a road trip and then 4 days off, it was the first Rangers home game so I was looking forward to the HD experience. However, after the evening's mishap, my main question is, when will these channels be part of the permanent lineup in NYC? If then can get them on a "home" game basis when we can get them all the time?




If by all the time you mean home and road, msg/fsny, in my guess, is presently doing HD for home games only. HDNET is scheduled to do the following Rangers road games:


12/3 Capitols

1/19 Penguins


Don't know if this is exclusive or will be carried on msg-sd and blacked out locally. Did anyone catch Rangers at Penguins on this channel 11/12 ?


INHD is carrying the OLN feed for the following home games. These are exclusive, not on MSG and can be seen locally.


12/5 Minnesota

1/30 Philadelphia

3/20 Boston

4/4 Philadelphia


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In TWC of albany YES-HD is part of the HD Teir and MSG-HD is part of the basic HD. Don't know what's taking so long over here.
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/Custo...=31&Image1.y=8



...because TWC-NYC's song for a long time is that they are "out of bandwidth" and can't add any more HD channels. So if they were to start "officially" adding HD channels it would be going against their well-worn excuses for not adding HD channels, right?


Of course that doesn't prevent them from selling the hell out of Roadrunner & their digital phone service which both require quite a bit of bandwidth!


Scott


----------



## Goanna

Well, Roadrunner and Digital Phone are on different frequencies then digital cable arent they? Otherwise, the phone service would suck horribly while watching TV or downloading lots of stuff.


Did I just stick up for TWC? Someone, Plese slap me, lol.


The main thing with the Bandwidth is all the analog channels that we still have. Send the analog customers a damn notice already that they have to upgrade to digital NOW. And dont charge them an extra 6 f'in bucks to do it, since it is FCC mandate that it eventually become all digital, there shouldnt be that extra charge that keeps them from upgrading.


----------



## hsimms

TWC of NY and NJ of which TWCNYC is a part, claims over 1,000,000 Cable TV subscribers of whom 850,000 are DTV. From their website.


----------



## Goanna




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hsimms* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> TWC of NY and NJ of which TWCNYC is a part, claims over 1,000,000 Cable TV subscribers of whom 850,000 are DTV. From their website.



So only 250,000 people holding onto their 1980's and early 90's Analog STB's.


If I were in charge, I would be hated by about 250,000 people bcause I would just shut the analog service off and tell them they are S.O.L. until they upgrade to Digital, lol.


----------



## eagle76

I apologize if this has already been addressed. I have a SA 8300HD hooked up to my plasma (Panny 42PHD8UK). When watching channels in 4:3, the side bars are gray rather than black. Is it possible to make the side bars black? I'm not sure if this is a STB- or TV-specific issue.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## blazeby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hsimms* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Turn the box upside down.
> 
> 
> What do you have firewire connected to ?




Label underneath says Rev. 2.2, manufactured 10/17/2005.


I have FW hooked up to my Sony TV.


----------



## Goanna




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eagle76* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I apologize if this has already been addressed. I have a SA 8300HD hooked up to my plasma (Panny 42PHD8UK). When watching channels in 4:3, the side bars are gray rather than black. Is it possible to make the side bars black? I'm not sure if this is a STB- or TV-specific issue.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Its the STB and there is no way to change it (At least, not with Passport software). The Grey is used because it is better for your TV then black (Isnt as susceptable to Burn In).


----------



## tbaggin

I just got my first HDTV with built-in tuner recently and I need help setting it up. I tried plugging my live (free/unsubscribed) TWC cable wire directly to my Philips HDTV and I noticed I was able to pick up 3 HD channels (87.1 Discovery, 1.5 FOX, 1.9 UPN). I checked out some of the posts in this forum and found out I am missing 1.4 NBC, 104.2 ABC, and 105.1 CBS. I tried re-scanning on the TV several times and they are not being picked up. I also tried entering and adding the channels directly but my TV is not letting me go to those channels. Is there something wrong with my TV or tuner? or is it my free live feed? I believe those are the right channels and I should be getting them, right? If someone can help me out, I would really appreciate it. THanks.


----------



## John Mason

Welcome to the forums, tbaggin. Curious you're getting 709. I'm not and pay for the 'It's All Here'package for all channels. There's a round about way of tuning 709 with a converter by entering diagnostic mode

(holding down EXIT and SELECT on a 8300HD front panel until 'diag' appears on the unit, then entering 709 instead of 1999, the diagnostic channel, also tuned by pressing the two keys again for automatic tuning).


Suggest as a first step calling customer service and having them 'reauthorize' all your channels. At one time this could be done at home; TWC had a phone reauthorize option when you called in and routed yourself through the cable/problem Touchtone menu. Not sure if they still have it. Yes, you should be getting more local channels, which AFAIK TWC here delivers in the clear for QAM-capable set tuners. -- John


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Goanna* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So only 250,000 people holding onto their 1980's and early 90's Analog STB's.
> 
> 
> If I were in charge, I would be hated by about 250,000 people bcause I would just shut the analog service off and tell them they are S.O.L. until they upgrade to Digital, lol.



I was happy recently when we started receiving all channels in digital form, but only because I thought TWC might be getting ready to get rid of the 70 or so analog channels.

Now that I see that nothings going on with the analog shutoff we might not see TWC shut it off until the federal deadline in 2009. (I think 2009)


Which was a better situation:

1. All digital channels + Analog = Limited space for additional HD channels

or

2. Digital channels after ch.100 + Analog = A little more space for additional HD channels


Was the Digital Simulcast worth it right now?


----------



## Goanna




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forums, tbaggin. Curious you're getting 709. I'm not and pay for the 'It's All Here'package for all channels. There's a round about way of tuning 709 with a converter by entering diagnostic mode
> 
> (holding down EXIT and SELECT on a 8300HD front panel until 'diag' appears on the unit, then entering 709 instead of 1999, the diagnostic channel, also tuned by pressing the two keys again for automatic tuning).
> 
> 
> Suggest as a first step calling customer service and having them 'reauthorize' all your channels. At one time this could be done at home; TWC had a phone reauthorize option when you called in and routed yourself through the cable/problem Touchtone menu. Not sure if they still have it. Yes, you should be getting more local channels, which AFAIK TWC here delivers in the clear for QAM-capable set tuners. -- John



The diagnostic mode Trick to tune to 709 an d 711 still doesnt work for me. All I get are grey channels with no audio or video. It still annoys the hell out of me that we dont have all our local channels in high definition.


----------



## John Mason

TWC began so-called (misleadingly IMO) digital simulcast several years back in NYC, just weeding out a few remaining analogs that were automatically switched in with digital converters this year. Have always hoped for completely dropping the analogs, too, but the usual comment is there are too many analog subscribers.


Perhaps it's possible, with switched broadcasting (SB) supposedly slated for startup ('06), TWC believes they can patch in lots of new HD channels and trim the analogs later. SB has been touted as letting smaller systems (550, 750 MHz) upgrade without a major overall. Interestingly, those participating in SB trials never knew when they were switching in SB channels or tuning standard channels. The SB, at least in the trials, was that smooth. -- John


----------



## realdeal1115




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *realdeal99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was talking to my friend today who has Cablevision. He says he is able to change camera angles on some basketball and football games in HD... Anyone know what this is and if it's available from TWC?
> 
> 
> Thanks



**BUMP**


----------



## robnec

Hello. I have never realized that we have a special thread for a NYC TW customers. Well, now I know. Please let me know if it is possible to get from them any kind of hardware with Firewire

output. I called them few month ago and was told that their boxes have this option blocked.

On the other hand I read about others using this connection. Brgds, Robert.


----------



## JordanIB

Anybody else not getting the Knicks game on 712 this afternoon?


----------



## teebeebee1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JordanIB* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anybody else not getting the Knicks game on 712 this afternoon?



Its my first day back in NYC in 2 months, i'd heard we had msghd, and the Knicks game is not working.


W


T


F








Wonder if this will get fixed before the 4th quarter


----------



## AndyHDTV

well it tip-off time and TWC still hasn't turned 712 on.


this nonsense has been going on all week.

they don't forget to turn 708 on for a Nets game.


----------



## Paul Chiu

As of today, Capdvhs 3.0.6 works again with TWC 701-HD via the 3250HD box and IEEE 1394 connect.


The settings that works with both video and sound is 188, PTS, and Check Private Stream. File extension ".ts" is used and playback on PowerDVD looks like an exact copy. Bit rate is about 14-15mbps. Not that great in that regards.


Does anyone still use CAPDVHS out there with 3250HD and TWC?


Please let us know if you can get any channel other than 701-HD to work with Capdvhs..


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> well it tip-off time and TWC still hasn't turned 712 on.
> 
> 
> this nonsense has been going on all week.
> 
> they don't forget to turn 708 on for a Nets game.



it looks like we're getting screwed AGAIN, boys....something VERY wrong is going on here.







i'd call TWC, but i'd just be wasting valuable time being placed on HOLD, and then speaking to some clueless MORON.


----------



## mikeM1

the lack of communication from TWC to "us" is disgusting and frustrating.


----------



## mikeM1

W


T


F








Wonder if this will get fixed before the 4th quarter[/quote]


Don't *count* on it.


----------



## AndyHDTV

seems to be ok now


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> seems to be ok now



will wonders never *cease*. nevertheless, this sorta will-it-or-won't-it just should NOT be going on as often as it does. not at the monthly rates SOME of us are paying for this service.


----------



## AndyHDTV

The Canadiens seem to be more ready to cut off their analog channels then us.


Some digital simulcast information
http://www.ct-magazine.com/archives/...2005_0804.html


----------



## AndyHDTV

More info on a old article.


Direct Quote:

"Digital television is highly compressed. If all 80 analog channels were carried in digital form, they would take the space of about 6 analog channels--leaving 74 analog channels to be redeployed for other digital services. Each digital channel carries 30 to 40 Mbps, so this would provide 2 to 3 Gbps for new digital applications--even more with new technologies."

http://www.broadbandhomecentral.com/...ort0505_4.html


----------



## Goanna

I have tried emailing Bob Watson about 4 times in a 2 month period about new HD channels. I never get a resonse. I see on here some of you guys get email back from him rather quickly.


Someone mentioned that I should CC the email to other TWC reps so that he is forced to respond, but who are these reps? Anyone have their email addresses?


----------



## AndyHDTV

 http://www.timewarnercable.com/roche...m/default.html 


Mr. Watson doesn't return any more of my emails, I guess I got on his nerves with all my Detailed questions.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *realdeal99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was talking to my friend today who has Cablevision. He says he is able to change camera angles on some basketball and football games in HD... Anyone know what this is and if it's available from TWC?
> 
> 
> Thanks



That's unique to Cablevision with games at the Garden (not sure if they did it at Shea) with their digital IO thing. Initially, it sounds impressive, especially if all of the other camera feeds are in HD, but that's ok. I'm not interested. I'll let the director do his job. I've got enough going on-- with the DVR replays, the PIPs and swapping channels, crossing my fingers that the whole damn thing doesn't crash and re boot in the middle of a play.


----------



## LL3HD

Yesterday I put the Knicks game on, (I was already recording the Giants game). Then--- moments into my kicking back, relaxing on a crappy afternoon with the retro looking Knickerbockers in HD-- big thesaurus mouth, Walt Clyde Fraser, opened his trap with no warning and blabbed the Giants score. Now, I could understand if it's the same sport. It's ok to tell us the Devils score while watching the Rangers but when there are different sports games simultaneously competing for viewers--- and with all of this new DVR technology, give us a freakin break and warn us first. Don't act like the entire world is only watching the Knicks game- they're not.


I decided to skip the Knicks and watch them later. I put up the beginning of the Giants game in PIP and swapped the pictures. Crash, Bam, Boom- right out of a Batman TV episode. Down went the box. Now I was already seething because I new the score of the Giants game, thanks again Clyde, but now I had to re set up the Knicks recording and wait for the re boot to re start the Giants recording. Geeeze! These boxes still suck.


----------



## LL3HD

...And another thing.. I understand the whole local coverage black out game exclusive rights crap but explain to me, why do we have to see, in our TW program guide, the listing for the Knicks game on INHD if we don't get it??? If the game is blacked out then lose the misinformation on the guide.


----------



## anthonymoody

twcinsider seems to have disappeared too. I guess he/she doesn't have anything to add that'll make us happy and so chooses to remain silent... just a guess.


TM


----------



## Maurice2

Now that the weekly DTV guide is defunct, is there another weekly guide that lists all the programs on the premium channels as well as their "subchannels" (e.g., 202, 203...), and also all the programs in HD on TWC NYC? If not, it means that you have to look all these up on the web (they are also on the Guide that you access with the remote, but that's not very convenient when you want to check what there is for the days ahead). And as far as the HD channels are concerned, when are their programs going to appear in print? Even the NY Times ignores them while listing just about every SD channel (aside from those associated with the premium channels). Very frustrating.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maurice2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Now that the weekly DTV guide is defunct, is there another weekly guide that lists all the programs on the premium channels as well as their "subchannels" (e.g., 202, 203...), and also all the programs in HD on TWC NYC? If not, it means that you have to look all these up on the web (they are also on the Guide that you access with the remote, but that's not very convenient when you want to check what there is for the days ahead). And as far as the HD channels are concerned, when are their programs going to appear in print? Even the NY Times ignores them. Very frustrating.



tv.yahoo.com allows you to customize your own TV schedule -- you choose your local cable company, then choose your favorite (or ALL) channels. It's pretty easy and free....


----------



## Maurice2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> tv.yahoo.com allows you to customize your own TV schedule -- you choose your local cable company, then choose your favorite (or ALL) channels. It's pretty easy and free....



Yes I know. There is also zap2it.com, which I use. But I miss a weekly printed guide that I could leisurely consult on the spur of the moment at any time without having to go to the computer. Plus the computer only gives you one screen at a time, and it's a real hassle to look up programs days ahead for all the channels you're interested in.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maurice2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> But I miss a weekly printed guide that I could leisurely consult on the spur of the moment at any time without having to go to the computer. Plus the computer only gives you one screen at a time, and it's a real hassle to look up programs days ahead for all the channels you're interested in.



All true......


Seems like you might have a good idea for a new business venture if someone were enterprising enough to hop on it!


Scott


----------



## angrykumar

Hi all - newbie poster here.


I've been trying to figure out the info on HDMI scattered around the TWCNYC hread. It seems like some people have been able to use the HDMI output from the cable box directly to the TV.


I just picked up a flat panel LCD TV over the weekend and am now joining the world of HD....I hope. I went and swapped my old DVR box for the "only brand of HD DVR box we offer" (according to the sales person), the Scientific Atlanta 8300 HD DVR, at 23rd and Park today. I noticed that it has an HDMI output, so I asked about that, but the woman told me that it's "not currently supported," (implying to me that it's bascially not functional) but that they are planning to start supporting it "some time early next year." She also gave me component cables to use with the TV hook up, which was nice as I don't have any HD cabling at home.


A few questions, then:


1. Is this claim about not "supporting" HDMI true? And if so, how are people using the HDMI out on their cable boxes?


2. Is there an appreciable difference between HDMI and component video? I'm a pretty anal guy and want to maximize the PQ, but HDMI cabling is pretty pricey!


3. Is there any difference between the "generic" cabling, and the branded (For example, I've notice that Monster is a lot more than Acoustic Research, which I'm sure in turn is quite a bit more tahn what you can pick up on ebay etc).


Thanks for the help/advice!


----------



## coneyparleg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *angrykumar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi all - newbie poster here.
> 
> 
> I've been trying to figure out the info on HDMI scattered around the TWCNYC hread. It seems like some people have been able to use the HDMI output from the cable box directly to the TV.
> 
> 
> I just picked up a flat panel LCD TV over the weekend and am now joining the world of HD....I hope. I went and swapped my old DVR box for the "only brand of HD DVR box we offer" (according to the sales person), the Scientific Atlanta 8300 HD DVR, at 23rd and Park today. I noticed that it has an HDMI output, so I asked about that, but the woman told me that it's "not currently supported," (implying to me that it's bascially not functional) but that they are planning to start supporting it "some time early next year." She also gave me component cables to use with the TV hook up, which was nice as I don't have any HD cabling at home.
> 
> 
> A few questions, then:
> 
> 
> 1. Is this claim about not "supporting" HDMI true? And if so, how are people using the HDMI out on their cable boxes?
> 
> 
> 2. Is there an appreciable difference between HDMI and component video? I'm a pretty anal guy and want to maximize the PQ, but HDMI cabling is pretty pricey!
> 
> 
> 3. Is there any difference between the "generic" cabling, and the branded (For example, I've notice that Monster is a lot more than Acoustic Research, which I'm sure in turn is quite a bit more tahn what you can pick up on ebay etc).
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help/advice!




Total BS, customer service is quite lacking at TWC. When you go say you need a box with the firewire ports. Then turn it over and check the rev #. if it says 2.2 then you are good to go


There are affordable HDMI cable around, I got one at J&R


----------



## angrykumar

Thanks very much, coneyparleg! I'm sitting at my office looking at the box I'd picked up earlier today, and lo and behold it's the Rev 2.2 so I guess I'm good to go with using HDMI then.


Anyone with input on my earlier post questions # 2 and #3 would be much appreciated. Thanks again!


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *angrykumar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 2. Is there an appreciable difference between HDMI and component video? I'm a pretty anal guy and want to maximize the PQ, but HDMI cabling is pretty pricey!
> 
> 
> 3. Is there any difference between the "generic" cabling, and the branded (For example, I've notice that Monster is a lot more than Acoustic Research, which I'm sure in turn is quite a bit more tahn what you can pick up on ebay etc).
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help/advice!



I picked up a HDMI cord at DATAVISION on 5th ave at a reasonable price, generic but works well.

I'm now using it on my Upconverting DVD player because I didn't

see much difference between it compared to the component cables.


----------



## POWERFUL

Speaking of the firewire ports.... Is there a non-DVR box that has active firewire? If there is do they allow for timer recording through the firewire ports?


----------



## gawarner

I am not receiving WABC-DT on either 7.1 or 7.2 on my HDTIVO HRD-250. I saw on another "community board' that someone else has the same problem?


Any body have a clue?


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gawarner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am not receiving WABC-DT on either 7.1 or 7.2 on my HDTIVO HRD-250. I saw on another "community board' that someone else has the same problem?
> 
> 
> Any body have a clue?



Try the OTA board. This is for TWC cable.


----------



## chopsueychris

as far as hdmi to comp cabls. i bought a 25 foot hdmi off ebay for roughly 30. yes generic, in a bag, but i hooked it up and instantly the pq on my sony 30xs955 jumped quite a bit, plus the hdmi cables biggest improvement was in sd channels as the audio quality and video quality jumped significantly, when using the hdmi cable.


----------



## hsimms




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chopsueychris* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> as far as hdmi to comp cabls. i bought a 25 foot hdmi off ebay for roughly 30. yes generic, in a bag, but i hooked it up and instantly the pq on my sony 30xs955 jumped quite a bit, plus the hdmi cables biggest improvement was in sd channels as the audio quality and video quality jumped significantly, when using the hdmi cable.




Similar results in SD with HDMI and Samsung 5067


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hsimms* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Similar results in SD with HDMI and Samsung 5067



Same here with Acoustic Research HDMI cable (purchased for ~$70 at Best Buy) and Sony LCD KLV32-M1 -- a very slight improvement in HD picture over the component outputs, but a very noticeable improvement in SD picture quality over the component outputs.


If you watch any SD stuff at all, you'll notice the difference immediately.


Scott


----------



## drew138




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anthonymoody* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> twcinsider seems to have disappeared too. I guess he/she doesn't have anything to add that'll make us happy and so chooses to remain silent... just a guess.
> 
> 
> TM



He last posted in early november.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...40#post6474440 


S/He generally only posts if there is news. Unlike us, who like to post about the lack of news!


Drew


----------



## coneyparleg

Little of topic:

I was playing with the sharpness on my tv and noticed that with my 8300 with the sharpness turned all the way up I seem to get a better picture - hooked up throught HDMI; while with my PS2 I get a significantly better picture with the sharpness all the way down - component.

As I am not the know all of hdtv settings is there anyone who might know more bout this.

Also I seem to have an issue with the color red sometimes, bleeding if that makes sense.

Any pointers or suggestions?

Thanks in advance


----------



## AndyHDTV

Devils game is on MSG-HD and is looking good, no problems


----------



## hsimms




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Devils game is on MSG-HD and is looking good, no problems



I don't recall having Devils in HD before tonight, in fact nothing from the FSNY side of MSG/FSNY.


Anyone ?


What next, Islanders ?


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hsimms* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't recall having Devils in HD before tonight, in fact nothing from the FSNY side of MSG/FSNY.
> 
> 
> Anyone ?
> 
> 
> What next, Islanders ?



You rarely get a devils or islanders game on MSG, but when it's on MSG I guess the HD feed is available to us.


Still no FSNY-HD yet.


----------



## coneyparleg

last night and this morning my HD channels have been choppy, anyone else?


----------



## andrewjnyc

I was up real late last night watching some DVR'd shows on my 8300, and around 2:45AM my box spontaneously powered itself down, rebooted, then displayed a countdown that began at 4000 and went down to 0 in increments of 20. I assumed TWC was downloading a patch or something, and that seems to be so: This morning, I went into diagnostic mode and discovered that I'm now running Passport Echo version 1.8.121, compiled in Aug '05 (I used to have a 2004 version). Unfortunately, it doesn't seem to have any new menu options (I'd hoped this meant the HDMI/DD5.1 issue would get solved without me having to trade in the box, but apparently no such luck). Does anyone know what improvements this version of the software offers? Did anyone else get it?


----------



## bigd86




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andrewjnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was up real late last night watching some DVR'd shows on my 8300, and around 2:45AM my box spontaneously powered itself down, rebooted, then displayed a countdown that began at 4000 and went down to 0 in increments of 20. I assumed TWC was downloading a patch or something, and that seems to be so: This morning, I went into diagnostic mode and discovered that I'm now running Passport Echo version 1.8.121, compiled in Aug '05 (I used to have a 2004 version). Unfortunately, it doesn't seem to have any new menu options (I'd hoped this meant the HDMI/DD5.1 issue would get solved without me having to trade in the box, but apparently no such luck). Does anyone know what improvements this version of the software offers? Did anyone else get it?



Actually the new software, under General settings, has a NEW option for "Audio Digital Out", choices being Dolby Digital or Two Channel Only-assuming that (since I do not have HDMI connected yet I can't confirm it) we can now force HDMI/DD5.1!! Will somebody with HDMI connected test and confirm this before I go out to buy a cable?


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andrewjnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was up real late last night watching some DVR'd shows on my 8300, and around 2:45AM my box spontaneously powered itself down, rebooted, then displayed a countdown that began at 4000 and went down to 0 in increments of 20. I assumed TWC was downloading a patch or something, and that seems to be so: This morning, I went into diagnostic mode and discovered that I'm now running Passport Echo version 1.8.121, compiled in Aug '05 (I used to have a 2004 version). Unfortunately, it doesn't seem to have any new menu options (I'd hoped this meant the HDMI/DD5.1 issue would get solved without me having to trade in the box, but apparently no such luck). Does anyone know what improvements this version of the software offers? Did anyone else get it?



Sweet! Finally signs of an update in NYC! It's been a long time since we've gotten one.


I wonder when it'll hit me in the West Village? I don't believe that it hit me last night......


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andrewjnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was up real late last night watching some DVR'd shows on my 8300, and around 2:45AM my box spontaneously powered itself down, rebooted, then displayed a countdown that began at 4000 and went down to 0 in increments of 20. I assumed TWC was downloading a patch or something, and that seems to be so: This morning, I went into diagnostic mode and discovered that I'm now running Passport Echo version 1.8.121, compiled in Aug '05 (I used to have a 2004 version). Unfortunately, it doesn't seem to have any new menu options (I'd hoped this meant the HDMI/DD5.1 issue would get solved without me having to trade in the box, but apparently no such luck). Does anyone know what improvements this version of the software offers? Did anyone else get it?



I got 1.8.112. What it does?? Any one know







I also have HDMI hooked up to my T.V. it works. I had this before the update. I dont know whats new about this up date??


----------



## andrewjnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigd86* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Actually the new software, under General settings, has a NEW option for "Audio Digital Out", choices being Dolby Digital or Two Channel Only-assuming that (since I do not have HDMI connected yet I can't confirm it) we can now force HDMI/DD5.1!! Will somebody with HDMI connected test and confirm this before I go out to buy a cable?



I noticed the Audio Digital Out option but didn't realize that was the magic bullet we've been waiting for...the DD/Two Channels Only options seemed to generic to be the long-awaited holy grail, but apparently not. I'll test it when I get home from work. Unfortunately, I won't be able to use HDMI fulltime quite yet since my TV's single HDMI input is presently being used by my DVD player. If I can get this to work, I'll probably buy a Gefen HDMI switch (I'm a little worried about encountering a "Your TV Does Not Support HDCP" situation, but a guy in the HD recorders board here said he was able to use a Cablevision 8300 and a Gefen switch without incident, so my fingers are crossed).


----------



## lmnyc

Hey all, I have a quick newbie question or two I'm trying to figure out:


-What non-DVR HD cable boxes does TWC offer now? Is it better to go to 23rd St. instead of in-home service when upgrading to an HD box?


-Are the non-DVR HD cable boxes compatible with an upconverting HDMI receiver like the JVC RX-D702?


Thanks a lot, just trying to figure out my options before making the upgrade to HDTV.


----------



## tinhead

Fighting insomnia in my recliner this morning around 3 AM, my SA 8300HD went thru the update surprises described above. I went to sleep and woke up to NO TV! No picture, no sound-no nuthing! Pissed, I was!

I use the HDMI on my Sharp 37 G4U and have had some issues but it worked! The sound wasn't as good as it should be but I just use the TV speakers for the time being until I get my 5.1 together.

I called TWCNYC and yes I have gotten thru to the 'tech' dept. but I can visualize these guys jaws dropping when I ask them why I don't have a digital output to connect to my digital TV and want to avoid one A/D conversion? Pause, but it is digital and he tells me that component is digital! We don't support the HDMI connection! They have no clue as to their HD, HD-DVR products!

I've tried to ask for the HD dept. or someone with a brain and they don't seem to have any available!

Charge, charge charge & NO SERVICE!

All they do is send a tech! The 'tech' doesn't usually know it is an 'HD-DVR' call and is calling all his 'buddies' in their trucks for a 'new HD-DVR box' to swap out BEFORE he even comed in! I had a guy here and he used three, yes 3, other boxes and not one had the HDMI port active. I dramatically protested but these people just suk!

Time Warner that is!

Don't blame the techs as they are actually quite nice in general (I've had my share of idiots too) and have had NO training for the HDTV service and 5.1 sound! I can't blame the guys for not knowing a company product if they weren't trained. I always have to go thru the first 'tech' before they call in that's it's an HD-DVR issue. That's usually 2 visits and hours of looking for a replacement.

Does anyone know who I should call or write to get some answers to my HDTV specific service questions & issues in NYC? What's the magic word?

TIA


----------



## tinhead

My HDMI doesn't work at all after the update!

Component passes only audio, no video!

I have to use composite just to watch TV!

No HD until my 'tech' adventures start tomorrow morning at 8 AM.

They 'hit' my box repeatedly and no help.

And that dreaded HDCP crap is going overtime even on composite output!


I'm still trying all sorts of settings but my box is fried for HD!


----------



## jin kim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tinhead* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My HDMI doesn't work at all after the update!
> 
> Component passes only audio, no video!
> 
> I have to use composite just to watch TV!
> 
> No HD until my 'tech' adventures start tomorrow morning at 8 AM.
> 
> They 'hit' my box repeatedly and no help.
> 
> And that dreaded HDCP crap is going overtime even on composite output!
> 
> 
> I'm still trying all sorts of settings but my box is fried for HD!



Probably a HDCP handshake issue on the HDMI output.


Component is video only, so don't know what you mean that it only passes audio.


Also, HDCP only applies to HDMI output.


----------



## LisaM

After the update, I now have the "Audio Digital Out" listed on the menu. However, previously I had a DVI-HDMI cable going from the tv to the HD box on 1 input and component cables going to the HD box on another input. I could switch back and forth between both inputs without issue and get DD on both. After the update, I cannot get a picture on the input with component cable if the DVI-HDMI cable is plugged in on the other input. Instead, I get a note to check my cable connections. Once I unplug the DVI-HDMI cable, the component picture returns. I can, however, get the picture on the DVI-HDMI input even with the component cables connected. Weird...


----------



## tinhead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jin kim* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Probably a HDCP handshake issue on the HDMI output.
> 
> 
> Component is video only, so don't know what you mean that it only passes audio.
> 
> 
> Also, HDCP only applies to HDMI output.



Handshake this-HDMI = no output-video or sound no matter how many times I reboot or how long I unplug the unit-SA 8300HD DVR.

'Component' input selection on the Sharp gets audio, no video input from the 8300 or the component 'video' output on the 'updated' 8300 is dead.

HDCP comes up on screen when my 'composite' input (yel/red wht) is used on the Sharp & output on the 8300. The 8300 is passing the HDCP screen on whilst on 'composite' input/output (yel/red wht)!

Is that clear enuf?


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tinhead* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Handshake this-HDMI = no output-video or sound no matter how many times I reboot or how long I unplug the unit-SA 8300HD DVR.
> 
> 'Component' input selection on the Sharp gets audio, no video input from the 8300 or the component 'video' output on the 'updated' 8300 is dead.
> 
> HDCP comes up on screen when my 'composite' input (yel/red wht) is used on the Sharp & output on the 8300. The 8300 is passing the HDCP screen on whilst on 'composite' input/output (yel/red wht)!
> 
> Is that clear enuf?



Boy your box is a mess Component is for video dont know why you get audio







HDCP should be aHDMI problem not composite.Get anew box a ver 2.2 firewire box. My update 1.8.112 every thing works fine.


----------



## hsimms

Just a thought based on problems I have had and solved.


Power off the TV and box. Disconnect HDMI from the back of the box. Disconnect ac-power from the back of the box. Disconnect the cable-in coax from the box.


Wait a minute.


Reconnect the cable-in coax.


Reconnect ac-power to the box. Let it boot. Wait five minutes to let the boot finish because you are not connected to your TV and you can't see the screen.


Power off the box.


Reconnect the HDMI cable.


Turn the TV on *first*


Now turn on the box.


Good luck. Hope this helps.


----------



## tinhead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hsimms* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just a thought based on problems I have had and solved.
> 
> 
> Power off the TV and box. Disconnect HDMI from the back of the box. Disconnect ac-power from the back of the box. Disconnect the cable-in coax from the box.
> 
> 
> Wait a minute.
> 
> 
> Reconnect the cable-in coax.
> 
> 
> Reconnect ac-power to the box. Let it boot. Wait five minutes to let the boot finish because you are not connected to your TV and you can't see the screen.
> 
> 
> Power off the box.
> 
> 
> Reconnect the HDMI cable.
> 
> 
> Turn the TV on *first*
> 
> 
> Now turn on the box.
> 
> 
> Good luck. Hope this helps.



Thanks for the advice!

After just rebooting a couple of times I woke up and started with that procedure actually. I isolated the box (rip all the wires off it including power) went and ordered breakfast and brushed my teeth, then re-powered the box to let it boot up. I did notice that the box, on it's own, couldn't lock on to a resolution setting! It was blinking from 480i to 720p to 1080i. I knew it was screwed then 'cause I never saw that before!

I shut it off then reconnected all the wires. I always turn the TV on first because of the HDCP issue (used to get HDCP all the time-even called Sharp about it and they said to turn the TV on first).

Turned on the box and NO PICTURE or sound on the HDMI output. Switched to component, on the Sharp, and saw no picture BUT I did get sound (which meant the analog sound output was working on the 8300's audio out).

I later checked the optical sound out and it was distorted tho.

I repeated these procedures all day but only have the composite outputs to give me video. I did get rid of the HDCP on composite after awhile. Thought I had something then but NG!

I don't know what to expect from my service call tomorrow except that they will change the box out but with component output only which is OK visually but I got used to the convenience of the HDMI connector. At least my TV has allot of input options so I'll have HD back.

Does anyone know what TWCNYC 'supports' ,DVI, HDMI(after this update?)?

Thanks


----------



## tinhead

As I'm getting ready for the TWC tech to come this AM I check all my settings and low & behold my HDMI now has video and after setting my new digital audio prefs to 'HDMI', sound! Nice addition except that the update seems to limit some choices on first glance IMO.

I'm guessing they sent me some signal during the overnite. Not that their service dept knew about an 'update'.

I haven't 'set-up' my TV or cable box or any equipment in about 5 months so rusty I am. I'm still learning my way around the different connections possible and those that are available to me thru TWCNYC. The Sharp has so many input choices I scratch my head sometimes trying to remember what I'm doing!

My problem is now the 'component 'output on the SA 8300 HD-DVR turns off when the HDMI is used. So only one HD output at a time?


So the tech just left and I still have my box!

The tech was as good as they come! We discussed the 'update' and it seems the big change was the digital audio choices in settings and the fire wire was turned on!

He didn't know if I could archive with the firewire or if the aSATA circuit was activated so time and experiments are in order. He has HDTV and that's why he knew about the 'update'. TWC didn't notify the techs of any software activity.

He told me to do everything I can to keep my box because the replacement boxes (newer versions) have more service calls! I've heard that from 3 techs directly and 2 that 'inferred' I should keep this model which is the Scientific Atlanta Explorer-8300HD-DVR Rev 1.2 and mfg date is 2/15/05. The Rev 2 models seem to be the ones the techs are complaining about. I know that the Rev 2's that they tried to swap my box with, on the last service call, didn't have HDMI activated so I made them 'fix' my reception instead of swapping my box out. It was a signal strength problem. They have allot of pressure to get more calls done so they're told to swap out a box if there's a problem that changing a few new connectors can't fix!

Plus they obviously have major communication problems because no tech people knew about the software upgrades from the other nite!

It's basically a plug & play system for TWC. Plug the box in and it should work! If it doesn't just swap out the box until you get one that works!

Has anyone else had problems with this upgrade?

Thanx


----------



## hsimms

Maybe with Cisco taking over SciAtl quality control will improve.


I'm not sure how long I've had 1.8.112. I did go to diag after the hoopla here the other day and noticed the box did a hard re-boot at 2:45 am that morning.


I got 2.2 in mid-October. I've had all audio options since successfully connecting HDMI. Haven't tried firewire.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hsimms* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how long I've had 1.8.112. I did go to diag after the hoopla here the other day and noticed the box did a hard re-boot at 2:45 am that morning.
> 
> 
> I got 2.2 in mid-October. I've had all audio options since successfully connecting HDMI. Haven't tried firewire.



Definitely got my update as well. New audio options are a nice bonus, and everything has been working flawlessly, just as it was before the update.


A couple of things I did notice since the update, both positive and negative:


Positive:


They fixed a bug where if you held down the right arrow to look forward in the program guide, the display now properly moves forward. This used to work fine, but in the last version of the software I had, the program guide moved forward, but you couldn't see it on the screen.


Negative:

I did notice a bit more picture skipping/breaking up on recordings from HD channels than I'd had in the previous version. Haven't watched it long enough to know if it's a real issue or just a temporary signal issue, but it reminded me of the way my 8000HD used to work, whereas my 8300HD was much cleaner. Time will tell....


I'm wondering if they have fixed the annoying daylight savings time bug yet? We'll have to wait until springtime to find out!


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tinhead* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As I'm getting ready for the TWC tech to come this AM I check all my settings and low & behold my HDMI now has video and after setting my new digital audio prefs to 'HDMI', sound! Nice addition except that the update seems to limit some choices on first glance IMO.
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Has anyone else had problems with this upgrade?
> 
> Thanx



My box has behaved like this since the upgrade (Wed night for me). I originally had HDMI picture with no sound, but a quick trip to the Digital Audio Preferences menu fixed that.


I too have sound (analog) but no picture on the component connection.


-barry


----------



## andrewjnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My box has behaved like this since the upgrade (Wed night for me). I originally had HDMI picture with no sound, but a quick trip to the Digital Audio Preferences menu fixed that.
> 
> 
> I too have sound (analog) but no picture on the component connection.
> 
> 
> -barry



Weird. I tested out my 8300 on HDMI this morning without removing the component cables and successfully ran A/B comparisons between HDMI and component, with digital audio playing successfully on both all the while. I was more concerned with how SD would look via HDMI than with HD (since I've been told the SD quality is much better), so my main reference material was the Dawson's Creek rerun on TBS. Colors were much less saturated via HDMI. Everything looked a tiny bit sharper, but that may just have been a function of the color differences.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hsimms* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Maybe with Cisco taking over SciAtl quality control will improve.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how long I've had 1.8.112. I did go to diag after the hoopla here the other day and noticed the box did a hard re-boot at 2:45 am that morning.
> 
> 
> I got 2.2 in mid-October. I've had all audio options since successfully connecting HDMI. Haven't tried firewire.



I got my 2.2 about the same time. I have the audio options with HDMI it works. I get 5.1. I have no problems with this box (knock on wood) I now have 1.8.112 from 1.8.111. I dont see what the else the update did?


----------



## gregeas

Still no word on whether the 2.2 box supports external SATA drives? I have all of the Deadwood episodes stored in HD, and I'm running out of room.


----------



## gregeas

So I just got the 8300HD 2.2 box, which doesn't have the high-pitched whine of my old box and has a working HDMI port.


So far the picture quality with HDMI is well below component on my old box. The TW tech set it up so that all output is 1080i, and I can't add the other modes in the settings menu. I'm pretty sure this hurts the quality (I have a Panasonic 480p plasma). How do you get into the setup menu? I assume I can change the modes there. I tried pressing "guide" and "info" with the box turned off, to no avail.


----------



## LisaM

Press "Settings" and "Advanced Settings" (the yellow triangle). That will take you to the setup menu.


----------



## EricScott

Well I definitely received the update on my 1.2 8300 in the bedroom. And today I've been having issues w/ my 2.2 box in the living room. Weird snow (w/ some colors) that covers the entire screen and won't go away unless you power off the box. It kept coming back but seems to be ok now. Don't think I would have gotten an update on the 2.2 box b/c I already had the newer software but who knows.


Anyone else having issues w/ the newer boxes today?


----------



## hsimms




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gregeas* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So I just got the 8300HD 2.2 box, which doesn't have the high-pitched whine of my old box and has a working HDMI port.
> 
> 
> So far the picture quality with HDMI is well below component on my old box. The TW tech set it up so that all output is 1080i, and I can't add the other modes in the settings menu. I'm pretty sure this hurts the quality (I have a Panasonic 480p plasma). How do you get into the setup menu? I assume I can change the modes there. I tried pressing "guide" and "info" with the box turned off, to no avail.



I'm getting best results on my 720p DLP with the box set to 720p - leaving the others unchecked. Try 480p alone and see if it does it for you.


----------



## gregeas

The regular settings menu won't let me change the modes... Only 1080i can be selected. Weird.


----------



## AndyHDTV

Channel 708 - HD Specials

12/10 - NJ Nets 7:30pm

12/14 - NJ Nets 7:30pm

12/16 - NJ Nets 7:30pm

12/18 - NJ Nets 6:00pm


Channel 712 - HD Specials

12/12 - NY Knicks 7:30pm

12/13 - NY Rangers 7:00pm

12/14 - NY Knicks 7:30pm

12/17 - NY Knicks 7:30pm

12/18 - NY Rangers 5:00pm


----------



## SRFast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gregeas* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The regular settings menu won't let me change the modes... Only 1080i can be selected. Weird.



I have the same "problem". When I went to the "Output Format" screen, both 1080i and 480p were selected, but after trying to change the format, the only format that can be selected now is 1080i. It appears the 8300 software update only allows the highest format the set can support. BTW, I am using HDMI for video. Any other ideas?


Regards.....JL


----------



## adrman

I also have received the update, but so far no problems. I'm connected via component with one of the first issue 8300HD boxes. Currently, output is set to 480i, 480p, 720p and 1080i. I am able to change the settings.


----------



## tinhead

It wasn't 10 hours after the tech left before I turned the TV on & off a couple of times that my HDMI died again!

I'm on component again and am sick of rebooting and pulling wires just to go HDMI! It ain't worth it!

(BTW I can change all my settings while on component output but NO HDMI.)

I'm laying low & using a voodoo doll to deal with TWC!

Seems more effective than dealing with them at all.

What more can I do when even the tech says that the replacement box he brought is a piece of crap? At least he was honest! Something I can't say for the rest of the company.

I'm hoping for some tweaking in the next week or so when the psuedo engineers that don't talk to the techs get some feedback from the sales dept. so they realize that they need more software fixes!

I can't reason why some people have different experiences with the same equipment. I guess it's the same reason that a company like TWC can't give their tech savy customers what they promise them without major problems!

Like I said before TWCNYC sux!

This 'update' has been an 'upset' to me!

Thanx for listening.


----------



## hsimms




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRFast* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have the same "problem". When I went to the "Output Format" screen, both 1080i and 480p were selected, but after trying to change the format, the only format that can be selected now is 1080i. It appears the 8300 software update only allows the highest format the set can support. BTW, I am using HDMI for video. Any other ideas?
> 
> 
> Regards.....JL



My Samsung outputs 720p max but can accept and down-convert 1080i signal. I can choose and un-choose all 4 output choices on the box


----------



## endintears

Thought i was going mad till i did a search on google today.......


Have exactly the same problem










After a hard reboot and software update no doubt, i now dont have the ability to change the output format from 1080i.


This means where previously i watched SD channels here in NYC TWC @ 480p and used the intelligent stretch mode on my pannie, now im screwed and can only watch SD channels at the nasty 1080i SA8300 upconvert and the intelligent stretch doesnt work any more!!!!

*Cmon TW, what sort of user testing do you guys do before upgrading system firmware!!!*

*Please roll-back!!!!*


Either that or give me a package where i dont have to pay for all these SD channels which i cant watch!!!!


----------



## blenny100

I have a Panny 50" w/HDMI board. HDMI used to work fine (without 5.1 sound but that was OK). Tried to turn on the TV today - no signal. Tried the isolate/and boot-up technique described on this board but no luck.


I have S-Video connected. With HDMI connected as well, my S-Video input gives me the HDCP error (even though the Panny HDMI board has HDCP, and a few days ago my HDMI was fine).


So right now, I just want to get HDMI back. Any ideas out there? BTW, I have the new software 1.8.112.


Thanks.


----------



## tinhead

my SA 8300HD has not only lost HDMI again, after getting it back last nite, but now there is NO sound on any output settint except optical! I'm also watching on composite and my TV, Sharp 37G4U, has NO sound going to it!

I've changed no wires overnite and have spent 2 hours this AM trying to get TV!

I noticed the HDMI setting in my Audio Digital out is gone too! Software is still 112 'upset' update!

The sound out of the optical out volume is all over the place, erratic, and distorted.

I'm ready to start the letter writing to complain about these problems after trying to speak to a supervisor as recommended by the website.

Please!

Anyone that has these problems either call to 'complain' to a supervisor or write a letter to the addresss in Flushing? It can't hurt!


----------



## tinhead

Just to update my last post.

I unpluged, unwired, rebooted and after showering, rewired and altho I get no HDMI (or choice of HDMI in the AUDIO DIGITAL OUT settings) I have recovered my sound to the TV and use of the component video.

After some rest I'm going to call and get a supervisor to help me figure out what I should do with my erratic box. Then write a letter to express my experience to whoever reads these things.

In the past I have gotten my own personal customer rep that 'cared' for my account before. She fell short in the technical dept. and always wanted to send a tech so the wheel went round & round.

I want to talk to one of their engineers that have HDTV at home and see what they say. I would be more attentive to a technical person that knows more than me about their service than I do vs the usual rep. even if it wasn't good news at least I could live with what I have now a little better.

Coming from DirecTV I'm thinking of checking out how far along they are on the HD-DVR front currently or try Dish for the first time. I had way less problems with regular DirecTV but wonder how the HD will effect the service. I may try them for a month to compare.

TWC is just costing so much time in caring for their equipment and getting the service that they 'sold' me.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Channel 708 - HD Specials
> 
> 12/10 - NJ Nets 7:30pm
> 
> 12/14 - NJ Nets 7:30pm
> 
> 12/16 - NJ Nets 7:30pm
> 
> 12/18 - NJ Nets 6:00pm
> 
> 
> Channel 712 - HD Specials
> 
> 12/12 - NY Knicks 7:30pm
> 
> 12/13 - NY Rangers 7:00pm
> 
> 12/14 - NY Knicks 7:30pm
> 
> 12/17 - NY Knicks 7:30pm
> 
> 12/18 - NY Rangers 5:00pm




So are there other people who still get the "unrecordable channel" message when they try and schedule a future recording on channel 712? I'm really starting to get angry about this now...no matter who i call nobody seems to have any idea what is going on. Some of them tell me I'm the only one with this problem, while others say that 712 is a special events channel that can't be recorded. When they tell me that the game will air at the appropriate time I ask them why I need to pay $10/month for a pvr if I need to be home to watch the show? At least they always say that's a good point!


----------



## EricScott

Is anyone else's 8300 wigging out right now? My 2.2 8300 in the living room just started going nuts (it was doing this the other night but hasn't since) - basically there was lots of static and audio dropping in and out. Then the screen started showing bright red lines on a completely black background, cycling through the screen. Tried powering the TV and STB box down, reseating the HDMI cable, etc and nothing worked. Every now and then my Samsung DLP is giving me the "Not Supported Mode" message which usually means an HDCP issue. But I've tried unplugging hte HDMI cable both w/ the TV on and off and nothing helps.


Funny enough, I happened to be on the phone w/ TW customer service to correct a billing problem when this started happening. Asked the guy if he was pinging my box and he said he didn't.


BTW, my 1.2 8300 in the bedroom is working fine.


----------



## EricScott

Well I tried unplugging the 8300 and when it reboots, I got a message on a plain black screen saying that my "Digital Cable Service has been Disconnected" and there is a scrolling message across the LCD on the box that says "PLEASE CALL YOUR OPERATOR".


Again, the 8300 in the bedroom works fine.


So weird.


----------



## EricScott

So I should have figured. The bonehead who I initially spoke to at TW to just remove an erroneous charge for a 3rd STB even though I only have 2, actually removed one box from my account and added it back with the wrong "code", which is why it wasn't working. Called back and spoke to a more knowledgable guy who saw the mistake, reinput the right code and now my box is working fine. He then had to go back and readjust my bill again.


Figures that a simple call to correct a billing mistake would result in my service being temporarily deactivated.


----------



## tinhead

That's a scary message EricScott eh?

Check out the procedure outlined by hsimms on pg 202 to re-install the box.


Well I just got thru sifting thru the SA 8300's(1.2) diagnostic pages and saw that there was activity this morning as I was trying to get my HDMI to work! That's probably when the HDMI sound choice disappeared and HDMI SHUT DOWN ON ME!

Seems like it is 'blocked' according to one of the screens!

I'm still reeling from the 'HDCP not supported' warning on the 'composite' output to my Sharp 37 G4U! If you see that it's time to unplug, unwire & wait a while to reinstall the whole thing again!

I also found the' firewire is not supported' on one page then the next page says 'firewire-always on'! No wonder the box has trouble making output decisions.

Note the dates & times of any 'updates' to pinpoint when your boxes problems started. It 'may' help in diagnosing problems.

I'm mostly clueless to much of the screens info but did get some insight as to the boxes operations.

Obviously, DO NOT change any values!!!!!!


I followed the directions below-

To get to the multi-page Diagnostics screen, simultaneously press and hold the front panel's SELECT and EXIT buttons till DIAGNO appears then release the buttons, then press EXIT and the the box tunes itself to the multi-page Diagnostics channel. To exit press Ch + or Ch -


----------



## hsimms




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So are there other people who still get the "unrecordable channel" message when they try and schedule a future recording on channel 712? I'm really starting to get angry about this now...no matter who i call nobody seems to have any idea what is going on. Some of them tell me I'm the only one with this problem, while others say that 712 is a special events channel that can't be recorded. When they tell me that the game will air at the appropriate time I ask them why I need to pay $10/month for a pvr if I need to be home to watch the show? At least they always say that's a good point!



I am able to schedule recording of Knick and Ranger HD cablecasts in advance. The trick is to be present for an initial live cablecast first. Then you can schedule recording of future cablecasts.


It's not flawless though. My DVR recorded the Devil game on MSG the other night.


----------



## AndyHDTV

let the emails begin!!!

I can't be the only one.


Howard Szarfarc

President

New York and New Jersey


Barbara Kelly

Senior Vice President and General Manager

New York and New Jersey


Joe DiGeso

Vice President and General Manager

High Speed Online Service & Digital Phone

New York and New Jersey


Terence Rafferty

Senior Vice President & General Manager

New York and New Jersey


Brien Kelley

Vice President & General Manager

New York and New Jersey


Roger Wells

Vice President & General Manager

New York and Hudson Valley


----------



## coneyparleg

Sorry if you already posted this, what is the email format; is it eg [email protected] ? but being that I did not get to see the bball game on the grey 708 on saturday, 705hd has been grey all sunday - no football, not to mention the game on 702 only in sd. what gives I pay to much for this crap


----------



## AndyHDTV

yes the name part is right, its "twcable.com"


----------



## prattkidd

Ok I got rid of my SA 3100hd that I had for years. I wanted to try cablecard in my new sharp lcd. So they installed the cablecard this weekend and its all screwy. It doesn't give me my cable channels. Only Hd channels and 2, 4, 7 etc. Also the hd channels look worse with the cable card. I thought the PQ should be better with the cablecard. Its very pixilated. Could that because the cablecard is bad? Anyway!! So now they are coming on thursday to try a new card. But maybe I should put a box back instead. Which box is good. How is the pioneer hd box? What is the model number that twc uses? It seems at 23rd street that's all they have. They don't have any SA 3250hd boxes left. Should I just go for the 8300hd pvr. It seems that the 8300hd is real buggy. ARGGHH why can't they make a simple box that works.


Any help will be greatly appreciated


Thanks


J


----------



## SRFast

J:

There is a dedicated CableCARD thread that is more apropriate for your CC issues/questions: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&page=23&pp=30 


Where fo you live? The CC picture quality should be of the highest quailty. If you are not geting the same channels you had with the STB, you either have a bad card or the install was not done correctly. The only channels you cannot access are the OnDemand/PPV channels. Did you check your set's CC information screens to confirm the CC is authorized and that you have CP auth? If you have the correct authorizations, did you rescan the channels? I use both the TWC SA CC and the 8300HD DVR and are both fine.


Good luck....JL


----------



## LL3HD

Anyone know if the Elton John: The Red Piano is in HD tonight on NBC via TWC? I'm not able to check my program guide. It's not listed as in HD in the NY Times. The Post had a review today and made a reference to it being shot with 36 HD cameras.


----------



## LawrenceB

I've also gotten the "unrecordable channel" message every time I've tried to record a Ranger game in HD. One time it let me do it, but that's becasue I was home for the start of the game. Other times the program guide says the game will be on in HD but it isn't, leading to lame recordings of aerial shots of New Zealand... I think some of the games get blacked out in HD locally (Manhattan) although why they would do this is insane...in fact the whole Ranger HD things has been horrible. Seems like TWC just doesn't care...and neither does Cablevision. It's odd, if they're trying to win back audiences to hockey, that they wouldn't do a better job gettting us HD broadcasts. How hard could it be???


Larry


----------



## hsimms




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LawrenceB* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've also gotten the "unrecordable channel" message every time I've tried to record a Ranger game in HD. One time it let me do it, but that's becasue I was home for the start of the game. Other times the program guide says the game will be on in HD but it isn't, leading to lame recordings of aerial shots of New Zealand... I think some of the games get blacked out in HD locally (Manhattan) although why they would do this is insane...in fact the whole Ranger HD things has been horrible. Seems like TWC just doesn't care...and neither does Cablevision. It's odd, if they're trying to win back audiences to hockey, that they wouldn't do a better job gettting us HD broadcasts. How hard could it be???
> 
> 
> Larry



You are correct that sometimes the game does not appear at all on 712. You can however set it up to record future games while you have a game on. As long as the future game actually appears and we're not screwed out of it, it will be recorded. I'm downtown and it works for me.


----------



## LawrenceB

Is there a quick way to record "future games?"


----------



## bingolong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone know if the Elton John: The Red Piano is in HD tonight on NBC via TWC? I'm not able to check my program guide. It's not listed as in HD in the NY Times. The Post had a review today and made a reference to it being shot with 36 HD cameras.




I do not believe it will be aired in HD. I've checked Yahoo tv and TitanTV and the program is not listed in HD on either.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bingolong* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I do not believe it will be aired in HD. I've checked Yahoo tv and TitanTV and the program is not listed in HD on either.



Unfortunately I think you are correct. Although, in the Programming section of this Forum, they say it will be in HD. They said according to the NBC web site it is in HD but all I found was that it was shot in HD. Nothing that I saw indicated that it will be broadcast in HD.


We shall see in a few hours.


----------



## RemingtonSteele

Hi, I'm looking to hook-up my newish 8300HD to my XP laptop and noticed it doesn't have Firewire ports in the back as described in the TWC Installation Guide. I looked on the bottom of my box and it's a rev. 2.4. Here are my questions:


1. Is Firewire output enabled for boxes from TWC-Manhattan?


2. If not, can I call and have them enable it for me?


3. Are the rev. 2.4 boxes supposed to have Firewire ports in the back?


4. If not, do the rev. 2.2 boxes I've read in this thread have them?


5. And if I go and try to switch out my 2.4 box for a 2.2 box, are there other negative consequences to the switch (like PQ, HDMI-capability)?


Thanks!


----------



## POWERFUL

To add to the questions RemingtonSteele has: Are there any non-DVR but are HD boxes that TWC provides that have active firewire?


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RemingtonSteele* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm looking to hook-up my newish 8300HD to my XP laptop and noticed it doesn't have Firewire ports in the back as described in the TWC Installation Guide. I looked on the bottom of my box and it's a rev. 2.4. Here are my questions:
> 
> 
> 1. Is Firewire output enabled for boxes from TWC-Manhattan?
> 
> 
> 2. If not, can I call and have them enable it for me?
> 
> 
> 3. Are the rev. 2.4 boxes supposed to have Firewire ports in the back?
> 
> 
> 4. If not, do the rev. 2.2 boxes I've read in this thread have them?
> 
> 
> 5. And if I go and try to switch out my 2.4 box for a 2.2 box, are there other negative consequences to the switch (like PQ, HDMI-capability)?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



1- YES


2-NO


3-NO I went down to 23st and i tryed to get one they did not have any.

4-YES Thats what i have now. So far it works. No problems (nock on wood)


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RemingtonSteele* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm looking to hook-up my newish 8300HD to my XP laptop and noticed it doesn't have Firewire ports in the back as described in the TWC Installation Guide. I looked on the bottom of my box and it's a rev. 2.4.



Regardless of the box revision number, the only way you can get a box with firewire, I believe, is to specifically request one at your local service center. They don't like to give them out because they have far less of them than boxes without the firewire.


Otherwise, I am not aware of any differences between the different hardware revision numbers on the box.


Scott


----------



## prattkidd

SRFast


Thats the problem the card gets authorized then later on it needs authorization again. Now im not getting any channels. Wierd!! But when the hd was working it definitely looked more pixelated. Would the card have anything to do with that?

Whats the best non PVR hd box?


thanks


J


----------



## blazeby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Regardless of the box revision number, the only way you can get a box with firewire, I believe, is to specifically request one at your local service center. They don't like to give them out because they have far less of them than boxes without the firewire.
> 
> 
> Otherwise, I am not aware of any differences between the different hardware revision numbers on the box.
> 
> 
> Scott



I was lucky. TWCNY sent a technician out to replace my faulty box and I got one with active FW. Didn't even ask for it.


----------



## POWERFUL

I'm asking this one more time: Is there any TWC HD boxes that are not a DVR that have active firewire?


----------



## adrman

anyone else lose dolby digital around 10:40? I was watching Sleeper Cell on SHO-HD via 8300HD, experienced several large audio and video breakups, then my avr switched to DPLII. After SC ended, I checked other channels and found out I was missing 5.1 globally. I ended up going in to the menu, selecting stereo out, then going back in and reselecting DD. All seems well now.


----------



## SRFast

I haven't received INHD or INHD2 (721/722) since Tuesday night. I know there was a NYC blackout of the Nets game on 721 Tuesday night and I was receiving service on 722 until about 9:00 PM. As of now, neither of these HD channels are on the air. I know it is a TWC problem because I cannot receive 721/722 on either my CC or 8300HD. Also, when I selected 722 on the 8300HD, the box froze and I had to unplug it to get it to reboot. Anyone else experiencing these types of issues?


TIA...JL


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRFast* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I haven't received INHD or INHD2 (721/722) since Tuesday night. I know there was a NYC blackout of the Nets game on 721 Tuesday night and I was receiving service on 722 until about 9:00 PM. As of now, neither of these HD channels are on the air. I know it is a TWC problem because I cannot receive 721/722 on either my CC or 8300HD. Also, when I selected 722 on the 8300HD, the box froze and I had to unplug it to get it to reboot. Anyone else experiencing these types of issues?
> 
> 
> TIA...JL



I had SAME EXACT problem last night. Put on 722 - gray screen. Tried to change channel and then I had to reboot. Was going to call TWC but I wasn't in the mood to talk with anyone there.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adrman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> anyone else lose dolby digital around 10:40? I was watching Sleeper Cell on SHO-HD via 8300HD, experienced several large audio and video breakups, then my avr switched to DPLII. After SC ended, I checked other channels and found out I was missing 5.1 globally. I ended up going in to the menu, selecting stereo out, then going back in and reselecting DD. All seems well now.



This is a bug in the current version of the operating system of the box. Anytime a popup comes up (such as "...will begin recording in 30 seconds. Press 'A' to continue, 'C' to cancel") accompanied by a "bing" sound, it switches the digital output to 2 channel PCM stereo, regardless of your audio setting. The only way to get dolby digital back at this point (without rebooting) is to go into the menu and reselect "dolby digital".


A pain in the butt, but not a huge deal, I think. Especially considering we didn't have this useful functionality at all before last week!


Note that your recordings will not be affected by this problem -- it's a playback issue only -- so, if you're watching a recorded program, the same problem will not happen again in the same place in the recording.


My guess is that this is already fixed in a future update, but by the time TWC gets around to pushing it out to us, we might be living with this bug for a long while. So, let's get used to it.


I think there is a way to disable messages like this from popping up in the settings menu....I'm not at home now, so I can't check.


Scott


----------



## SRFast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I had SAME EXACT problem last night. Put on 722 - gray screen. Tried to change channel and then I had to reboot. Was going to call TWC but I wasn't in the mood to talk with anyone there.



Don't bother to call. They don't have a clue. I was told I have no service on 721/722 because they are "special programming" channels and would only have service if they was a special event. Duh!! I corrected this belief and was told to reboot the STB. I told the CS rep that was already done and not by choice. The rep said there were no other reports of HD problems and thanked me for calling. We need to go up the food chain. Who do we call?


Regards....JL


----------



## coneyparleg

I have been getting grey screen on fox 705, also on some of my Showtime channels and some random other channels. CSR was absolutely no help and scheduled a visit. Last time this happened my service came back the day before the rep shows up.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *POWERFUL* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm asking this one more time: Is there any TWC HD boxes that are not a DVR that have active firewire?



I think they have one. I cant remember the number. Its a SA box.Call TWC I hope they can tell you.

GOOD LUCK


----------



## adrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is a bug in the current version of the operating system of the box. Anytime a popup comes up (such as "...will begin recording in 30 seconds. Press 'A' to continue, 'C' to cancel") accompanied by a "bing" sound, it switches the digital output to 2 channel PCM stereo, regardless of your audio setting. The only way to get dolby digital back at this point (without rebooting) is to go into the menu and reselect "dolby digital".
> 
> 
> A pain in the butt, but not a huge deal, I think. Especially considering we didn't have this useful functionality at all before last week!
> 
> 
> Note that your recordings will not be affected by this problem -- it's a playback issue only -- so, if you're watching a recorded program, the same problem will not happen again in the same place in the recording.
> 
> 
> My guess is that this is already fixed in a future update, but by the time TWC gets around to pushing it out to us, we might be living with this bug for a long while. So, let's get used to it.
> 
> 
> I think there is a way to disable messages like this from popping up in the settings menu....I'm not at home now, so I can't check.
> 
> 
> Scott




That's one I haven't experienced. This switch was preceeded by a few large audio breakups and picture freezes. DD was still selected in the settings, but to get the output I had to toggle to stereo, exit then go back and reselect DD. I'll keep an eye out for what you mentioned though.


----------



## SRFast

Both INHD & INHD2 are back. I can receive them on the CC and 8300HD.


Regards....JL


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRFast* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Both INHD & INHD2 are back. I can receive them on the CC and 8300HD.
> 
> 
> Regards....JL




Must be because of that "special event" airing right now


----------



## SRFast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Must be because of that "special event" airing right now



Yes. I believe TWC refers to it as "regularly scheduled programming."










Regards...JL


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adrman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> anyone else lose dolby digital around 10:40? I was watching Sleeper Cell on SHO-HD via 8300HD, experienced several large audio and video breakups, then my avr switched to DPLII.



Recored Tuesday's Sleeper episode (Afghan teen shot) on an 8300Hd and noticed several bad audio/video losses. Also realized from the review starting the show that I'd missed the dog-gassing episode. Caught it on the Showtime VOD channel. -- John


----------



## ANGEL 35

Did any one get a letter about a class action lawsuit. Time warner cable alleged sale of person al information to companies for marketing purposes The settement you will get free time warner cable services to anyone who subscribed to TWC at any time between January 1. 1994 and December 31 1998and was on the list whose information may have been sold. If you qualify you may send in a claim form to get free services.


----------



## chopsueychris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did any one get a letter about a class action lawsuit. Time warner cable alleged sale of person al information to companies for marketing purposes The settement you will get free time warner cable services to anyone who subscribed to TWC at any time between January 1. 1994 and December 31 1998and was on the list whose information may have been sold. If you qualify you may send in a claim form to get free services.



how many months free of time warner cable will i get? i subscribed in july 95


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chopsueychris* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> how many months free of time warner cable will i get? i subscribed in july 95



You will get one month but you only get to pick one service like Digtal cable service or Digtal video recorder service and so on


----------



## adrman

Another twist to the Dolby Digital issue I was having. Tonight I put the 8300HD into diagnostic mode so I could set up a recording for Veronica Mars on UPN-HD. Once the box went into diag, I noticed a big jump in my audio level. I didn't notice if the program was dd or dplII prior, but my avr was currently at dplII. I went in and checked the audio out in the setup menu. It was set to dd. Just as a test, I tuned to HDNetM and my avr stayed at dplII. Back to the setup menu I go, toggle to stereo audio and exit, then back in and switch back to dd. Now all is functioning as it should again. This is one buggy update. I may make an attempt to call tomorrow, but I already know how that call will go.


----------



## LisaM

I just turned on the tv for the first time since yesterday and found that I have lost DD 5.1 throughout. In the menu, it still says Dolby Digital but it is not. I am in the process of rebooting and then I will try going first to Stereo and then to Dolby Digital to see if it comes back on.


Edited to add that rebooting did the trick.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adrman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Another twist to the Dolby Digital issue I was having. Tonight I put the 8300HD into diagnostic mode so I could set up a recording for Veronica Mars on UPN-HD. Once the box went into diag, I noticed a big jump in my audio level. I didn't notice if the program was dd or dplII prior, but my avr was currently at dplII. I went in and checked the audio out in the setup menu. It was set to dd. Just as a test, I tuned to HDNetM and my avr stayed at dplII. Back to the setup menu I go, toggle to stereo audio and exit, then back in and switch back to dd. Now all is functioning as it should again. This is one buggy update. I may make an attempt to call tomorrow, but I already know how that call will go.



See my last post on this manner (just a few up from this one). When you go into DIAG mode, the box makes the same "DING" sound as when you get a warning popup message. The bug is that whenever the box makes the "DING" sound (regardless of what caused it), it switches to PCM 2 channel output, and doesn't switch back to the mode you had it in until you specifically tell it to (i.e. go back to the audio output settings menu and unselect and then reselect the one you want.)


You can hardly blame them for this particular one though -- we're not "supposed" to be able to get into the diagnostic mode anyway. ;-)


Scott


----------



## tinhead

Let's all write a little letter and mail it to them as a complaint?

Please be as thorough and polite as possible. Keep it simple too. They will respond!

What they can do is another story but let's give them a chance so write?


I've cut & pasted the info below from their website. I hope they don't mind.


Questions and Resolutions


Complaint Procedures

If a problem or question has not been resolved to your satisfaction by a Customer Support representative, please request to speak to a supervisor in that department.


If you are not satisfied with the results, please write to us at:


Time Warner Cable

Research Department

41-61 Kissena Blvd

Flushing, NY 11355

Attn: Research Manager


You will be notified, either by phone or by letter, within two business days of our receipt of your letter. We will make every effort to resolve the problem within 10 business days. Should you still remain dissatisfied with our resolution, you have 30 days to refer the matter to:


State of New York Public Service Commission

3 Empire State Pals

Albany, NY 12223

1-800-342-3330


Or you have 10 days to refer the matter to:

Department of Information Technology and Telecommunications (DOITT)

Telecommunications and Cable Television Division

11 MetroTech Center, 3rd Floor

Brooklyn, NY 11201

718-403-1200


If the matter is referred to the DOITT, it has 30 days in which to investigate the issue and recommend a resolution to the company. If the matter is not referred to the Department in 10 business days, our resolution shall be considered final. Any damage done by a company employee or agent to your property in connection with the installation, repair or disconnection of your service should be reported to Customer Support immediately.


We also participate in the Better Business Bureau (BBB) Customer Commitment Program. The BBB can be reached at:


Better Business Bureau

257 Park Ave. South

New York, NY 10010

1-900-463-6222

(Calls cost caller 95¢/min.)


----------



## ANGEL 35

I m writing.We have to let them know what is going on with TWC in New York City


----------



## angrykumar

Hi all -


A couple of questions - I just got a Philips 37" LCD and the SA8300 HD DVR from TWC about a week ago.


1. I've noticed that the picture seems a little offset - there's about an inch of black screen on the right side of the HD channels, and on SD channels, it's obvious that the left and right bars are not of even width. Also, it's offset downward, since at the top of SD channels there is a few mm worth of static.


I can't figure out whether this is the TV or the cable signal, but I think it's the cable signal, since when I use the on screen menus for the TV, it completely fills the screen. Also I can't figure out any way to change the offset from the TV menu. Is this likely to be some setting on the cable box itself, and if so, how do I change it?


2. The SA8300 manual is pretty confusing. There seems to be an option to somehow change the type of output (i.e. 720p vs. 1080i). The things seems to be always on 1080i regardless of what station I am on. My sense is that with a 37" LCD (which has 768 lines of resolution, I believe), selecting 720p will lead to better PQ. How do I make this change?


Thanks for the help!


----------



## adrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You can hardly blame them for this particular one though -- we're not "supposed" to be able to get into the diagnostic mode anyway. ;-)
> 
> 
> Scott



Understood


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *angrykumar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 2. The SA8300 manual is pretty confusing. There seems to be an option to somehow change the type of output (i.e. 720p vs. 1080i). The things seems to be always on 1080i regardless of what station I am on. My sense is that with a 37" LCD (which has 768 lines of resolution, I believe), selecting 720p will lead to better PQ. How do I make this change?



Easy -- just bring up the settings menu. Select "A" for "More Settings" (or Advanced settings or whatever), arrow down util you get to something like "output settings", arrow to 480p and click the select button on the remote to select that setting. Also, arrow to 720p and select that one. Leave 1080i selected (so that it will allow you TV to downscale 1080 if it needs to -- it will probably do a better job than the cable box will).


Scott


----------



## hsimms




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *angrykumar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi all -
> 
> 
> A couple of questions - I just got a Philips 37" LCD and the SA8300 HD DVR from TWC about a week ago.
> 
> 
> 1. I've noticed that the picture seems a little offset - there's about an inch of black screen on the right side of the HD channels, and on SD channels, it's obvious that the left and right bars are not of even width. Also, it's offset downward, since at the top of SD channels there is a few mm worth of static.
> 
> 
> I can't figure out whether this is the TV or the cable signal, but I think it's the cable signal, since when I use the on screen menus for the TV, it completely fills the screen. Also I can't figure out any way to change the offset from the TV menu. Is this likely to be some setting on the cable box itself, and if so, how do I change it?



Have you tried an over the air HD signal ? If you have the same problem with over the air, it's the TV. You'll need the antenna to get WB-11 and some of channel 50's subchannels so you might as well get it.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *angrykumar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 1. I've noticed that the picture seems a little offset - there's about an inch of black screen on the right side of the HD channels, and on SD channels, it's obvious that the left and right bars are not of even width. Also, it's offset downward, since at the top of SD channels there is a few mm worth of static.



This sounds like a TV calibration issue to me (particularly with the H-Size and offset, as well as with the V-Size and offset). I'm not aware of anyone else reporting these problems, and I'm certainly not seeing them on my setup. The "static" at the top of the SD channels is the vertical blanking area which carries closed captioning, program rating (V-chip) information, etc. This should never be visible on a properly calibrated TV.


Ask around on some other forums on how to properly calibrate your TV, hire a professional to do it right (if you're not so intrepid), or take it back and tell the store what's wrong with it.


Scott


----------



## AndyHDTV

WB-11 we be broadcasting some Mets games again next year.

Hopefully TWC finally adds the WB11-HD in april so we can enjoy them.

http://www.sportsnetny.com/pdf/2005-...-broadcast.pdf


----------



## hsimms




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> WB-11 we be broadcasting some Mets games again next year.
> 
> Hopefully TWC finally adds the WB11-HD in april so we can enjoy them.
> 
> http://www.sportsnetny.com/pdf/2005-...-broadcast.pdf



In any event - there is always the antenna. On a related matter. the new net is supposed to have an on demand channel. Any word on content and pricing ? I imagine they will archive the previous couple games. What else ?


----------



## AndyHDTV

Channel 708 - HD Specials

12/18 - NJ Nets 6:00pm

12/20 - NJ Nets 7:30pm


Channel 712 - HD Specials

12/18 - NY Rangers 5:00pm

12/20 - NY Rangers 7:00pm

12/21 - NY Knicks 7:30pm

12/22 - NY Rangers 7:00pm

12/23 - NY Knicks 7:30pm


----------



## LisaM

Did anyone else have a problem on Friday night with a scheduled taping? My tape of Numbers cut out after only 16 minutes. The summary said that it only recorded from 10:00-10:16 for some reason.


----------



## BobbyCor

Just wondering if anyone else noticed the channels:


1620 A&EDC

1621 LIFEDC

1622 FSNYDC

1623 MSGDC

1624 HISTDC

1625 HGTVDC


The guide shows NO DATA. When you select a channel, you receive the SUBSCRIPTION SERVICE banner.



Does anyone know what will be carried on these channels?


----------



## broadwayblue

well i guess that depends on what DC stands for. personally i have no idea.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> well i guess that depends on what DC stands for. personally i have no idea.



I'm not getting those stations showing up at ALL on my cable. Instead, i'm getting the flashing "? ? ? ?" indicating no station and no listing.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BobbyCor* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just wondering if anyone else noticed the channels:
> 
> 
> 1620 A&EDC
> 
> 1621 LIFEDC
> 
> 1622 FSNYDC
> 
> 1623 MSGDC
> 
> 1624 HISTDC
> 
> 1625 HGTVDC
> 
> 
> The guide shows NO DATA. When you select a channel, you receive the SUBSCRIPTION SERVICE banner.
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what will be carried on these channels?



I don't see any of these channels on my guide and can't get them even in diagnostic mode. I'm on the Manhattan system, maybe Staten Island is the only place getting these channels on their guide.


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hsimms* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In any event - there is always the antenna. On a related matter. the new net is supposed to have an on demand channel. Any word on content and pricing ? I imagine they will archive the previous couple games. What else ?



If given a choice, I'd rather get the new net in HD than OD. I haven't seen any formal announcement that TWC NYC has committed to carry it in HD.


Last season, after MSG/FSN were returned to TWC, I called Ed Urbanowski about every other week, pointing out that Bob Watson had said that a new agreement would include a deal to carry the channels' HD feeds, and asking when those feeds would be carried. At one point, he told me that if I wanted to watch my team in HD, I should consider switching teams and follow the Yankees instead.


The letter I wrote in response to this (in which I pointed out that the NY Post would just love to run an article with a headline saying "Time Warner Tells Met Fan He Should Switch to Yankees") got me a phone call of appology from Howard Szarfarc. He told me that they hoped to carry the new network in HD, but that it's too soon to tell. (He also said that they were working on getting MSG and FSN in HD, but that it was likely to come after the baseball season ended. He was right.)


I told him that I reserved the right to take Urbanowski's statements to the media if TWC didn't manage to give the impression that they were making a concerted effort to get Mets games on the air in HD next season. (That is, I wouldn't blame them if I couldn't get HD broadcasts of games for which there is no HD broadcast, but I fully expected to see all home games in HD.) Let's see what happens...

-JMP


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BobbyCor* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just wondering if anyone else noticed the channels:
> 
> 
> 1620 A&EDC
> 
> 1621 LIFEDC
> 
> 1622 FSNYDC
> 
> 1623 MSGDC
> 
> 1624 HISTDC
> 
> 1625 HGTVDC
> 
> 
> The guide shows NO DATA. When you select a channel, you receive the SUBSCRIPTION SERVICE banner.
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what will be carried on these channels?



Yep I noticed these channels a couple days ago also. No idea what they could be.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmp_nyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If given a choice, I'd rather get the new net in HD than OD. I haven't seen any formal announcement that TWC NYC has committed to carry it in HD.
> 
> 
> Last season, after MSG/FSN were returned to TWC, I called Ed Urbanowski about every other week, pointing out that Bob Watson had said that a new agreement would include a deal to carry the channels' HD feeds, and asking when those feeds would be carried. At one point, he told me that if I wanted to watch my team in HD, I should consider switching teams and follow the Yankees instead.
> 
> 
> The letter I wrote in response to this (in which I pointed out that the NY Post would just love to run an article with a headline saying "Time Warner Tells Met Fan He Should Switch to Yankees") got me a phone call of appology from Howard Szarfarc. He told me that they hoped to carry the new network in HD, but that it's too soon to tell. (He also said that they were working on getting MSG and FSN in HD, but that it was likely to come after the baseball season ended. He was right.)
> 
> 
> I told him that I reserved the right to take Urbanowski's statements to the media if TWC didn't manage to give the impression that they were making a concerted effort to get Mets games on the air in HD next season. (That is, I wouldn't blame them if I couldn't get HD broadcasts of games for which there is no HD broadcast, but I fully expected to see all home games in HD.) Let's see what happens...
> 
> -JMP



I expect SportsNet NY do be broadcasting the METS in HD come april on TWCNYC since TWC owns it. But the remaining games are on WB11-HD and we all know how long we've been waiting for that channel.


If they promised FSNY-HD it's now or october 06' since that network will not have any HD content after that hockey season.

Wow, nether will MSG-HD after the basketball season.

We've been practically begging for these channels & they don't have Summertime HD content.


----------



## AndyHDTV

check out all the Executives laughing at us HD customers

even Bob Watsons in their.

http://www.ctammidatlantic.com/gallery.htm


----------



## hsimms




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I expect SportsNet NY do be broadcasting in the METS in HD come april on TWCNYC since TWC owns it. But the remaining games are on WB11-HD and we all know how long we've been waiting for that channel.
> 
> 
> If they promised FSNY-HD it's now or october 06' since that network will not have any HD content after that hockey season.
> 
> Wow, nether will MSG-HD after the basketball season.
> 
> We've been practically begging for these channels & they don't have Summertime HD content.



Agreed. TWC and Comcast are invested in Sportsnet NY. Sportsnet is Comcast's "brand". I don't think TWC would intentionally shoot themselves in the foot by not providing -their- channel with HD resources. But where will the HD resources come from between March and June when winter sports and baseball are all happening ?


It would be strange if we could watch yesterday's Mets game in HD on demand but tonight's game is on SD only.


----------



## realdeal1115

Anyone else in Queens NOT getting HD on 702?


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *realdeal99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone else in Queens NOT getting HD on 702?



No one should be getting HD on 702. Today's Jets game isn't being broadcast in HD.

-JMP


----------



## broadwayblue

these guys are really starting to piss me off. i recorded the Rangers game on 712 while watching the Redskins/Cowboys game on fox. after the football game i started watching the hockey game...and a few minutes into the 2nd period the audio drops out and a Subscription Service message appears on the screen telling me to call customer service. what is wrong with this company??? i'd call in now but i'm not sure customer service is open at 8:45 on Sunday night. plus, what could they do as the game is already over.


----------



## tinhead

As I was about to mail out my letter of complaint to TWCNYC Saturday about my problems with them, my sound went out on my setup and I decided to hold on for more subject matter!

Back to troubleshooting!

I went thru all the 'normal' procedures of unplugging all my wires to the SA 8300 HD-DVR, including power, and even unplugged my Sharp 37 G4U! Re-installed everything and still no sound! I was busy that day so I had to put it off until the next day. I only had sound thru the SA 8300 optical audio output to my Yamaha Cinema Station so at least I could watch & listen.

After most of a Sunday morning doing this 3 times plus switching wires to make sure it wasn't a faulty wire I gave up & called TWCNYC service. Had to ask for a supervisor when the CSR told me that they don't have any 'technical' support.

So I guess all those other CSR's were lying to me.

After 28 minutes on hold I spoke to a supervisor who also told me they had no 'tech' support or any higher support than your average CSR. Confused I was!

After a few heated words and impressing her with tech talk and no answers from her she transferred me to the 'internet support team' (or tech support).

He listened to me gripe about the rebooting and other problems since the update. He knew about the updates and recognized my problems and blamed it on my 8300 box being out of date so he scheduled an appt. for me to get the most recent SA 8300 box rev 2.4 with firewire! Yeah! He said they don't issue the 'older' boxes anymore! Meanwhile the only sound I had was the optical audio feed from the 8300 to my Yamaha Cinema Station bypassing my Sharp all together. I can live with that for a couple of days until the tech comes out to swap out my box.

Now I keep testing and find that my Sharp can't give me any sound from the internal speakers! I tried the composite input section and both component input sections of my Sharp (yes audio & video of each input section) to see if any connection would give me sound but no luck! Not even the 'center speaker' input! Even tried the 'resets' to no avail! Yes I unplugged too!

So now I have a quirky SA 8300 and slightly distorted sound thru my Cinema Station which I am in the process of setting up but haven't yet! I only have 2 speakers hooked up right now! I'm disabled and need someone to install my speakers around my 'media room' which is about 10' X 10'! I was waiting for the holidays to pass! If need be I can hook up 2 more speakers (Baby Advents) to get 4 spkrs. going. I was using the Sharp as my center channel for the time being and looking out for a small subwoofer to buy to complete my 5.1 setup! Any advice there would be appreciated. I need a tiny subwoofer like 8".

Since that update of Dec 8th(?) I've had nothing but irratic service from my SA 8300 box and have had to baby it to give me just a decent HDTV, or even SDTV, experience. I lost HDMI capability that day and the 'HDMI audio' choice in the 'audio digital out' section of 'settings' that was there one day, dissappeared the next!

The box has been re-booting repeatedly by itself without any actions from me. Once it rebooted itself 3 times in a row in about 15 minutes while I stared at it in disbelief! I think it may be possessed!

TWCNYC comes Wednesday and I'm waiting for a call for a Sharp service appt.

I hope I can get a loaner as it's my only TV?

So that's my story and I'm sticking to it!

Thanks for listening!


----------



## ANGEL 35

Tinhead. I feel your pain i had my problems with 8300HD but not like yours. IM writing my letter right now. Lets see what will happen???


----------



## tinhead

Thanks Angel 35. I hope more people write to let them know things aren't as rosy as their CSRs think.

I'm still in disbelief as to the lack of communication between service and support. The techs are pressed for time and probably have quotas to fill so I can understand their side of this story.

My service call on Wednesday will probably be a wash since I don't expect them to know to bring a new 8300 rev 2.4 box. I've 'heard' they're out of stock! THat was my point on the phone. I said-If you don't have the right box call & reschedule! Don't waste my time or yours, call!!

If I could walk better I would go to 23rd st. and pick one up. That's assuming they have them. That's why I won't. Plus I might lose it and get arrested!

Please write to complain?


----------



## PaulInParkSlope

Couple questions....

1) Anyone else have a really bad experience with the Giants/Chiefs game on Saturday? The dropouts (audio & visual) were so bad it was unwatchable. I had family over and they were unimpressed.

2) Just about 1 in 4 HD shows I record cuts out about half way through? Is this just me?


Thanks.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PaulInParkSlope* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Couple questions....
> 
> 1) Anyone else have a really bad experience with the Giants/Chiefs game on Saturday? The dropouts (audio & visual) were so bad it was unwatchable. I had family over and they were unimpressed.
> 
> 2) Just about 1 in 4 HD shows I record cuts out about half way through? Is this just me?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



No problem with the Giants game in Queens. Looked and sounded great.


Do you have a lot of HD programming stored on your box?


How is the ventilation around the box? Is it cool?


----------



## PaulInParkSlope




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No problem with the Giants game in Queens. Looked and sounded great.
> 
> 
> Do you have a lot of HD programming stored on your box?
> 
> 
> How is the ventilation around the box? Is it cool?



It's about 2/3's full And I boot it manually about once a week.


Ventilation is fine. It's all by itself on a shelf


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PaulInParkSlope* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's about 2/3's full And I boot it manually about once a week.
> 
> 
> Ventilation is fine. It's all by itself on a shelf



How are you determining the 2/3?


How many actual hours do you have on it?


My box gets freaky with the recording mode when I have more than 12 hours of HD stored. Don't misunderstand, it's always freaky, just more so when attempting a recording, with at least 12 hours of HD.


----------



## chopsueychris

im sick and tired of paying almost 10 bucks a month in freaking remote control rentals. where can i find the exact remotes twc supplies to us for purchase


----------



## timewaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chopsueychris* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> im sick and tired of paying almost 10 bucks a month in freaking remote control rentals. where can i find the exact remotes twc supplies to us for purchase



we're getting charged 10 bucks a month for the remote?

My bill does not have this charge. I get 2 charges on my bill - DTV value Pack and DVR service.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timewaster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> we're getting charged 10 bucks a month for the remote?
> 
> My bill does not have this charge. I get 2 charges on my bill - DTV value Pack and DVR service.




That's a good point.










Does anyone know if we can return their remote for a reduced monthly charge? I'm on hold now trying to get through to ask.


Regarding a different remote, I'm sure you can find one of the zillion programmable remotes to sufficiently replace TWs money zapper. I know that the Harmony brand comes up on these boards consistently as a pretty good choice.



Ok, just got through, according to them, the remote is 27 cents.







Big deal. That was a waste of time.










However,







I did gripe about my service charges. I told them I was considering switching to Direct tv- yadda yadda yadda- they cut my bill 10 bucks a month.










So, in the end, not a waste of time. I keep my stupid remotes and get them for free (using the imaginary price that was quoted above).










Fa la la la la laaa la la la laaa.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That's a good point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if we can return their remote for a reduced monthly charge? I'm on hold now trying to get through to ask.
> 
> 
> Regarding a different remote, I'm sure you can find one of the zillion programmable remotes to sufficiently replace TWs money zapper. I know that the Harmony brand comes up on these boards consistently as a pretty good choice.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, just got through, according to them, the remote is 27 cents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big deal. That was a waste of time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did gripe about my service charges. I told them I was considering switching to Direct tv- yadda yadda yadda- they cut my bill 10 bucks a month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, in the end, not a waste of time. I keep my stupid remotes and get them for free (using the imaginary price that was quoted above).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fa la la la la laaa la la la laaa.




Larry, can you tell me what specific "service charges" you called about, that you were able to get 10 bucks off?? I'd certainly like to try that TOO.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Larry, can you tell me what specific "service charges" you called about, that you were able to get 10 bucks off?? I'd certainly like to try that TOO.




Service charges = cable bill


Since I was already on hold for a while trying to save a few bucks I figured I might as well ask for something. All I said was that I think that this cable bill is too much and I'm considering switching to Direct TV for a lot less money and more services. I said is there anything that you can do to keep me as a customer. They transferred me to another department and I went through the same spiel. The CS said that he could give me a 6 month discount of 10 bucks per month. I could have played the game some more but I was pleased with the 10 buck break. I guess in 6 months I can do this again.


----------



## tinhead

Enjoy your $10 credit but please write a short complaint letter if you have any other service issues?

I'm now waiting for my 'service' call to swap out my freaked out SA 8300 HD-DVR Rev 1.2 to a Rev 2.4. My appt. was from 12 to 4! Gee? It's 3 PM! I wonder if he'll make it by 4? I've been anxious all day just waiting!

I wonder if anyone told him he needed to even bring a Rev 2.4 box?

My box just stuttered so I recorded it to show him just in case he's one of those techs that will just cancel out my call because I have a good picture right now.

I'll post after they leave.

Sorry if I sound so negative but I found out that the techs have noted 'customer education' on a couple of my tech visits while rewiring and rebooting so I'm ready to finish my letter after this visit.

Maybe I'll call and get $10 a month off myself then write the letter!

Frustrated tinhead!


----------



## tinhead

Well glory be!

After convincing the tech that I had indeed requested a Rev 2.4 SA 8300 and that's why he was here, he relented and called that deep throated supervisor on his radio and actually found another tech in the neighborhood that had one! (that's the short story)

25 minutes later, low & behold, an SA 8300 Rev 2.4 box was in my grasp! He hooked it up and it booted up and actually worked!

HDMI works but not the component. They don't work together it seems. Unplugging the HDMI activates the component output.

Now I have the firewire to use as well assuming it works!

Now I have to end my letter of complaint on a positive note!

Oh well. At least I have a new box that hopefully won't start rebooting and doing all those lousey things the other one did to interupt my HDTV viewing.

I do have to wait until the box warms up, very cold in the truck, and try & use all the functions. I am optomistic that it will work well.

All in all a very productive and positive 4 1/2 hour TWCNYC experience!

Time will tell.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tinhead* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Now I have to end my letter of complaint on a positive note!



That's good news but don't be too quick to send a letter with a happy ending yet. Let it ride for a few days just in case the box is a bust. Otherwise you'll look like some kinda' wacky flip flopper- they don't go over too well, no credibility.


Do me a favor, while you're conducting your own tests, play with the pip and swap buttons randomly. I'd like to know if those buttons are working properly. That seems to be my biggist problem right now.


----------



## EricScott

Have had some recording issues on both of my 8300's (one is a 2.2 box; the other is a 1.2 box) the past few days. Basically it records less than one minute of a scheduled recording. Happened to CSI Miami this week - recorded fine on one box but on the other it showed 9:59-9:59 and if you go to play it, you get a gray screen. Happened to the other box for a different show last week (can't remember which one).


Anyone else having this problem lately?


----------



## LisaM

Eric: This happened to me with Numbers last Friday night. The box recorded the first 16 minutes and then just stopped. This was the first problem I have had in quite awhile. Mine is one of the boxes with the original firmware. Also - since the recent update, my audio has been switching out of Dolby Digital to Two Channel Stereo on its own. It's an easy fix but it shouldn't be happening at all.


----------



## csundbom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LisaM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Also - since the recent update, my audio has been switching out of Dolby Digital to Two Channel Stereo on its own. It's an easy fix but it shouldn't be happening at all.



Seeing (hearing?) the same thing. Very annoying, since I had zero problems BEFORE them firmware upgrade.


----------



## ANGEL 35

I


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tinhead* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well glory be!
> 
> After convincing the tech that I had indeed requested a Rev 2.4 SA 8300 and that's why he was here, he relented and called that deep throated supervisor on his radio and actually found another tech in the neighborhood that had one! (that's the short story)
> 
> 25 minutes later, low & behold, an SA 8300 Rev 2.4 box was in my grasp! He hooked it up and it booted up and actually worked!
> 
> HDMI works but not the component. They don't work together it seems. Unplugging the HDMI activates the component output.
> 
> Now I have the firewire to use as well assuming it works!
> 
> Now I have to end my letter of complaint on a positive note!
> 
> Oh well. At least I have a new box that hopefully won't start rebooting and doing all those lousey things the other one did to interupt my HDTV viewing.
> 
> I do have to wait until the box warms up, very cold in the truck, and try & use all the functions. I am optomistic that it will work well.
> 
> All in all a very productive and positive 4 1/2 hour TWCNYC experience!
> 
> Time will tell.



Im happy for you,lets hope it will last.







I sent my letter


----------



## tinhead

I hope the sarcasm was noted at the end of my last post!

Of course I will wait a few days before sending in that letter as I must add my new experience to both the negative and positive. Plus test the box of course.

I've always hung up the box I had with the PIP/Swap features, especially in the last few months. The negative effects seemed cumulative. Weird!

Now I have a brand new shiny box to use and I will baby this sucker as much as I can! I have so much time wasted troubleshooting and re-installing the box that I had so this one will get the princess treatment for the time being. I need the rest!

My complaint is based on the lack of communication or acknowlegement of the service dept. and the techs and CSR's. The waste of my time and their resources. I could write reams of paper to describe lousey experiences with the company including a disgraceful incident at 23rd street! I'm disabled and was totally dissed on one visit. I wish I had documented that one! It has nothing to do with the lack of service of which we pay allot of money for.

I'm ging to watch some beautiful HDTV from my Sharp now. I have to wait until Friday when the Sharp service call tries to restore my sound that disappeared while trying to check out the 'box'!! I'm using the Optical out to my Cinema Station for sound which is what I wanted to do anyway, just not right now!

My head hurts from all this thinking! Good nite!


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Service charges = cable bill
> 
> 
> Since I was already on hold for a while trying to save a few bucks I figured I might as well ask for something. All I said was that I think that this cable bill is too much and I'm considering switching to Direct TV for a lot less money and more services. I said is there anything that you can do to keep me as a customer. They transferred me to another department and I went through the same spiel. The CS said that he could give me a 6 month discount of 10 bucks per month. I could have played the game some more but I was pleased with the 10 buck break. I guess in 6 months I can do this again.



Thanks Larry. I'll probably try it at some point, too. Can't hurt to try.


----------



## ANGEL 35

Does any one know if they have 8300HD firewire 2.4 boxs at 23st??


THANK YOU


----------



## tinhead

I'm 'told' to call and ask for a 'foreman' to get an updated box. They are the only ones that will know where these elusive boxes are. The 'foreman' I spoke to had to call 3 techs before finding one on a truck.

This was during a service call.

You can also write a letter of complaint and ask for one.

Good luck!


----------



## rpk113

so I see that there are all these revisions to the 8300HD DVR. Any updates to the Pioneer "Can't Hit the guide button in HD" Voyager? Yes I get the new market is for cable TV DVR's. so any thing? Maybe the PACE box coming to Manhattan?


----------



## rgrossman

1/1: 159 NYS Legislative

..... 519 changes to Deutsche Welle

1/4: 572 Ravi Punjabi Network

...... 325 Here TV!


New On Demands:


1018 Fine Living

1019 GAC

1020 Speed

1021 TBS

1022 TNT

1023 Adult Swim

1024 Sportskool

1025 Exercise TV


1031-1034 will no longer simulcas premium On Demands



Still no Thirteen On Demand


----------



## jratcliffe

OK, so I've got a weird problem - HD channels are fine, but I only get audio on the SD channels - the TV's not getting a video feed through HDMI for the SD channels. When I switch back to a HD channel, everything's back to normal. This all started with the infamous 12/8 "upgrade." I've tried rebooting, no dice. Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## robnec

Hello. I would not have high hopes in SA 8300hd rev2.4. The one I was offered in Queens location did not have a firewire output at all. Brgds, Robert.


----------



## tamanaco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robnec* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello. I would not have high hopes in SA 8300hd rev2.4. The one I was offered in Queens location did not have a firewire output at all. Brgds, Robert.



I might be wrong, but based on a few posts I read, hardware rev2.2 is the one with the active Firewire ports. I also have rev2.4 and it does not even have the "physical" Firewire ports.


----------



## tinhead

Opps!

I just checked my 8300 and I got the 2.2, with firewire, not the 2.4!

Works fine so far!

I'll keep pushing it softly. I have gotten a few hicups on the video but just a frame or 2 at a time.

Also, this version is much noisier than the older box, rev 1.2.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jratcliffe* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OK, so I've got a weird problem - HD channels are fine, but I only get audio on the SD channels - the TV's not getting a video feed through HDMI for the SD channels. When I switch back to a HD channel, everything's back to normal. This all started with the infamous 12/8 "upgrade." I've tried rebooting, no dice. Any ideas? Thanks!



One behavior that has changed in the new version of the Passport software on the box is that for some reason, the box "prefers" to send 480i to the monitor for SD video. Perhaps your TV does not support 480i (or even if it does, 480i is generally much worse looking than 480p)?


Here's the way to test (off the top of my head, so no guarantees I've got everything 100%):

Press the settings button

Press "A" for Advanced Settings

Arrow down until you get to "Output settings" and press "SELECT"

Click on 480i to uncheck this option (if it's checked)

Make sure 480p is checked, and if not, click it to select

click whatever it takes to keep the new changes you've made and exit from the menu.


If this was the problem, everything should be OK now.


Scott


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tinhead* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Opps!
> 
> I just checked my 8300 and I got the 2.2, with firewire, not the 2.4!
> 
> Works fine so far!
> 
> I'll keep pushing it softly. I have gotten a few hicups on the video but just a frame or 2 at a time.
> 
> Also, this version is much noisier than the older box, rev 1.2.



I jest got back from 23st,they do not have any 2.4 boxs with firewire.The 2.4 boxs that they have no firewire. I got a new 8300HD 2.2 firewire box. So far it works.IT has passport echo 1.8.112. We will see what will happen???


----------



## tinhead

Good luck Angel35 and let's compare notes during the next week or two!

How long was the wait at 23rd st? Did they know what you were talking about?

As I've said before, I don't have any luck there so I'm just curious.

I've tried being overly nice as well as 'stern' but saw no real difference in the way I was treated.

I have better luck being inconvenienced by the CSR's & service dept's lack of communication taking 2 to 4 visits to get what I need. I always feel bad for the poor tech that has no clue as to what the CSR's said to me or promises made! So? More visits!


----------



## MikeInNY

Hey everyone,


I've been having a hell of a problem with TWC NY in the past week. I think I've studied these issues (both in this forum and elsewhere), but if anyone has info to help inform me please chime in. Links, especially to relevant laws and rulings, would be appreciated.


The issues:

1) My SA 3250HD rebooted last Friday 12/16, after which *all* HD channels produce garbled A/V output when recorded on my Power Mac. This happens when recording with AVC Browser or iRecord, and when playing back with VLC. MPEG Streamclip gives an unsupported file type error. The recording apps output at the proper bitrate, the files just appear to be corrupted. Previously, only non-broadcast HD channels (TNT HD, Disc HD, HBO HD, Sho HD) would do that. I can still record SD channels 1 - 5 (this includes TNT), 7 - 11 (this includes TBS and CNN). Note that I cannot record WNET (local *Public* Broadcasting Station), WPXN, MSG, MNN, and NYCTV, which are all broadcast channels.


They replaced the box, but all the same issues persist.


2) The tech, and his foreman via walky-talky, said that TWC NY does not allow FireWire connections to computers, and that they are only required by law to provide FireWire connections to HDTVs and DVCRs. FCC 03-225A1, Section III, Subsection D, Paragraph 24, seems to read that they have to provide one to any customer that requests one.


3) The tech, and his foreman via walky-talky, said that there is copy protection on all FireWire output to prevent it from being recorded to computers. While technically correct that there is a setting on all HD content, the 5C regulations found at DCTP.com seem to state that broadcast HD channels should be set at 5C=0, copy-freely, and thus not need any HTCP authentication to stream over FireWire properly.


4) The tech said that TWC NY does not apply any of the copy protection, they just rebroadcast signals. They don't even have the technology to apply it. All copy protection is set by the content-provider before reaching TWC NY.


5) The tech said there is one signal sent out to all of Manhattan, so if there is a problem with the settings on my line there is a problem with everyone's line. Is anyone else on TWC NY able to record broadcast HD channels to their Mac or PC?


6) The tech said my previous box must have had older software allowing me to record broadcast HD channels, and the reboot updated it. The Passport version is the same on both, 3.3 build 017. He said they make minor changes all the time that don't update the version number.


7) When asked how my box was working fine for 9 months recording things, and the fact that broadcast HD sent over-the-air has no copy protection (_well, not yet..._), the tech said "the broadcast channels must have just put new copy protection on their cable feeds they send us."


8) The tech said that most likely this is a combination of my SA3250HD finally working properly and my computer having problems. I tried using my iBook as well, which also worked fine previously, and it has all the same issues.


Given that for weeks earlier this year, until I found the FCC ruling 03-225A1, TWC NY said they didn't offer boxes with FireWire and that they weren't required to in any case, I trust what TWC NY says about as far as I can throw my HDTV.... I'm less than shocked that they keep suggesting that it would just be easier if I switch to a HD DVR STB for $9/month.


----------



## TheDaveMan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LawrenceB* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've also gotten the "unrecordable channel" message every time I've tried to record a Ranger game in HD. One time it let me do it, but that's becasue I was home for the start of the game. Other times the program guide says the game will be on in HD but it isn't, leading to lame recordings of aerial shots of New Zealand... I think some of the games get blacked out in HD locally (Manhattan) although why they would do this is insane...in fact the whole Ranger HD things has been horrible. Seems like TWC just doesn't care...and neither does Cablevision. It's odd, if they're trying to win back audiences to hockey, that they wouldn't do a better job gettting us HD broadcasts. How hard could it be???
> 
> 
> Larry



Aerial shots of New Zealand? You get Lord of the Rings in HD? And you think it's lame? ;-)


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tinhead* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Good luck Angel35 and let's compare notes during the next week or two!
> 
> How long was the wait at 23rd st? Did they know what you were talking about?
> 
> As I've said before, I don't have any luck there so I'm just curious.
> 
> I've tried being overly nice as well as 'stern' but saw no real difference in the way I was treated.
> 
> I have better luck being inconvenienced by the CSR's & service dept's lack of communication taking 2 to 4 visits to get what I need. I always feel bad for the poor tech that has no clue as to what the CSR's said to me or promises made! So? More visits!



Tinhead. The wait was about 15MINs. They seemed to know what iwas talking about. Iwas told that they did not have any 8300HD 2.4 firewire boxs if or when they will have them. I had no problems geting what i wanted the 2,2 firewire box so far its working well. I will let you know how things go.


----------



## tinhead

Thanx for the info Angel35! Next time I need to go there can I pay you to come with me so I don't suffer the stress I usually get from dealing with them?

Maybe things have improved there so I'll give them the benefit of the doubt for now.

My head is still trying to unwrap itself from all the troubleshooting I've had to do besides the 'social engineering' I had to do to get the right box for me over the last 2 months!

I've learned to inject a little humor here to help me cope!

BTW-I had my service call for my Sharp 37 G4U today and the tech was very impressed at my level of knowledge about the system and my TWC equipment. I obviously saved him allot of time diagnosing the problem!

He ordered a replacement audio board for the 'screen' part of my 2 piece system-(screen and the AVC-Audio Visual Center) after doing a re-boot of the screen part of the TV. Saving me a TV rental while the set is in the shop!

He still wouldn't tell me how to get into the 'diagnostic' mode on the Sharp or how to 'reboot' or 're-set' that part of the TV ( I re-set the AVC box to no avail).

I would like to try to do a calibration on the TV after they restore my sound. If anyone knows where I can get the procedure I would much appreciate it.

I've done many calibrations on old TV's and HVAC systems using computers and instruments over the course of my career. I build my own computers as a hobby too. I'm disabled and home allot since an on the job injury so any help on this 'new' system would be of immense help to me. I know how to follow a set of procedures, read a schematic and blueprints. I've misplaced my soldering gun tho!

Angel35, have you noticed any excessive hard drive noise?

Have a great holiday everyone!


----------



## tinhead

Great post MikeinNY!

If you can articulate a detailed letter like this post to complain to the proper places I bet you would get your own personal rep to assist you! Your complaint would then be passed on to

It sounds like your box had it's functions knocked out by a software upgrade such as the 12/8, 112 update on the SA 8300 boxes. That's pure speculation of course.

Look at page 204 and my post of 12/15 to get the info.

Where did you find the FCC cites relating to the service that TWC must give us?

I appreciate your thoroughness, thanks.


----------



## IamtheWolf

Visiting relatives here from by home base in Raleigh. Can't find info after a brief search and can use some help. What channel is the Diag Mode on here in NYC (Queens, Howard Beach)? Also, are the SA8300 models available here, yet? There is a SA8000 where I'm staying.


Thanks!


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IamtheWolf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Visiting relatives here from by home base in Raleigh. Can't find info after a brief search and can use some help. What channel is the Diag Mode on here in NYC (Queens, Howard Beach)? Also, are the SA8300 models available here, yet? There is a SA8000 where I'm staying.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Diag Mode: channel 1999


SA8300 models are available


----------



## SRFast

Hi. I'm in the market for an HDMI cable. Can someone please suggest a vendor that sells them for a reasonable price?


TIA & Happy Holidays....JL


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tinhead* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanx for the info Angel35! Next time I need to go there can I pay you to come with me so I don't suffer the stress I usually get from dealing with them?
> 
> Maybe things have improved there so I'll give them the benefit of the doubt for now.
> 
> My head is still trying to unwrap itself from all the troubleshooting I've had to do besides the 'social engineering' I had to do to get the right box for me over the last 2 months!
> 
> I've learned to inject a little humor here to help me cope!
> 
> BTW-I had my service call for my Sharp 37 G4U today and the tech was very impressed at my level of knowledge about the system and my TWC equipment. I obviously saved him allot of time diagnosing the problem!
> 
> He ordered a replacement audio board for the 'screen' part of my 2 piece system-(screen and the AVC-Audio Visual Center) after doing a re-boot of the screen part of the TV. Saving me a TV rental while the set is in the shop!
> 
> He still wouldn't tell me how to get into the 'diagnostic' mode on the Sharp or how to 'reboot' or 're-set' that part of the TV ( I re-set the AVC box to no avail).
> 
> I would like to try to do a calibration on the TV after they restore my sound. If anyone knows where I can get the procedure I would much appreciate it.
> 
> I've done many calibrations on old TV's and HVAC systems using computers and instruments over the course of my career. I build my own computers as a hobby too. I'm disabled and home allot since an on the job injury so any help on this 'new' system would be of immense help to me. I know how to follow a set of procedures, read a schematic and blueprints. I've misplaced my soldering gun tho!
> 
> Angel35, have you noticed any excessive hard drive noise?
> 
> Have a great holiday everyone!






Tinhead Every time i go to 23st. it seems they have new people. Some are nice some are jerks. This may be why at times they dont know what your talking about. I dont know if they get any training, it seems like they dont. My 8300HD still working well







By the way no noise on drive


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRFast* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi. I'm in the market for an HDMI cable. Can someone please suggest a vendor that sells them for a reasonable price?
> 
> 
> TIA & Happy Holidays....JL



I like these cables a lot - good quality and reasonable prices. They also delivered very quickly to NYC IIRC.

http://www.ramelectronics.net/html/DVI-hdmi_cables.html


----------



## Digiti




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRFast* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi. I'm in the market for an HDMI cable. Can someone please suggest a vendor that sells them for a reasonable price?
> 
> 
> TIA & Happy Holidays....JL



I have had good luck with www.monoprice.com for good low priced HDMI, DVI, Toslink and component cables.


----------



## SRFast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Digiti* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have had good luck with www.monoprice.com for good low priced HDMI, DVI, Toslink and component cables.



Thanks. As you said, low price. I've placed my order.










Regards...JL


----------



## IamtheWolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Diag Mode: channel 1999
> 
> 
> SA8300 models are available



Thanks, but that didn't work. The box is the (old) SA8000. Any other channels for Diag?


Also, is the SA8300 difficult to get in Queens (Howard Beach)?


----------



## hsimms




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IamtheWolf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks, but that didn't work. The box is the (old) SA8000. Any other channels for Diag?
> 
> 
> Also, is the SA8300 difficult to get in Queens (Howard Beach)?



The TWC plant in Queens Center Mall, Elmhurst is open 7 days a week though I doubt they are open today. If you are upgrading from SD to HD and prefer to pick it up rather than wait for service, I suggest you call in an order first.


----------



## chopsueychris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timewaster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> we're getting charged 10 bucks a month for the remote?
> 
> My bill does not have this charge. I get 2 charges on my bill - DTV value Pack and DVR service.



i was told it looks like on the bill a charge of 2 dollars per month was added under each different cable box we have (1 hd, 1 dvr, 2 regular dtv boxes)


----------



## Sickman

I've noticed the last few days I don't get a digital audio signal on my 8300. I know it's not my receiver becasue my dvd player still gives a dolby signal and I know it's not the connections because I'm getting analog audio.


Anyones else have this?


Any ideas?


----------



## LisaM

My 8300 has been losing the dolby digital signal every so often. To remedy this, I go to settings, digital audio out and then first click on two channel stereo and then dolby digital. By redoing this, it brings back dolby digital. This has happened ever since the upgrade of several days ago.


----------



## Zeppo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LisaM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My 8300 has been losing the dolby digital signal every so often. To remedy this, I go to settings, digital audio out and then first click on two channel stereo and then dolby digital. By redoing this, it brings back dolby digital. This has happened ever since the upgrade of several days ago.



It's happened for me from the moment I got the 8300 back in September. It's a known issue, and there are a lot of posts through this thread regarding it, although I doubt TWNYC cares or could fix it if they did. One thing that will trigger this DD-stereo switch is the little alert message box that pops up informing you it's about to switch the tuner to a programmed recording. Other times, it's happened to me for apparently no reason. Must be a software issue.


----------



## AndyHDTV

Upcoming HD games on Channels 708 & 712


Channel 708 - HD Specials

12/27 - NJ Nets 7:30pm

12/30 - NJ Nets 7:30pm


Channel 712 - HD Specials

12/27 - College Basketball 6:30pm

12/27 - College Basketball 8:30pm

01/02 - NY Knicks 7:30pm


----------



## Sickman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LisaM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My 8300 has been losing the dolby digital signal every so often. To remedy this, I go to settings, digital audio out and then first click on two channel stereo and then dolby digital. By redoing this, it brings back dolby digital. This has happened ever since the upgrade of several days ago.



Bingo! Thanks a ton.


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Upcoming HD games on Channels 708 & 712
> 
> 
> Channel 708 - HD Specials
> 
> 12/27 - NJ Nets 7:30pm
> 
> 12/30 - NJ Nets 7:30pm
> 
> 
> Channel 712 - HD Specials
> 
> 12/27 - College Basketball 6:30pm
> 
> 12/27 - College Basketball 8:30pm
> 
> 01/02 - NY Knicks 7:30pm



Is anyone else getting the subscription service message on 712 right now? I'd rather not spend the half hour it'll take to get through to a human if I call...

-JMP


----------



## PaulInParkSlope




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LisaM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Eric: This happened to me with Numbers last Friday night. The box recorded the first 16 minutes and then just stopped. This was the first problem I have had in quite awhile. Mine is one of the boxes with the original firmware.



LL3HD, LisaM, EricScott,


This problem seems to be happening to all of us. Per Larry's earlier comment, could this have anything to do with how full the hard drive is? With no new programming on TV because of the holidays, my hard drive has less than 6 hours on it now. And incredibly, everything I tape and watch is now 100% perfect. No audio or visual dropouts. No problems whatsoever. Football games this weekend were the best I've had in months (since the box was empty perhaps?)


Has anybody else experienced this? And has anybody shared it with our friends at TWC?


Paul


----------



## AndyHDTV

None of the two basketball games recorded for me last night , I guess they never turned the channel on.


----------



## Paul Chiu

To all using the JVC 40K D-VHS recorder with 3250HD through firewire 1394, has this worked at all lately?


I have been trying to record 701 or 703 with zero luck since last Thursday.



Paul


----------



## CynKennard

*8300 updated on Staten Island*


Last night my 8300 was updated from version 1.8.095 (an old version according to what many others have) to version 1.8.112, dated 8/31/2005. I haven't noticed any difference but, as has happened to others, the audio was in 2-channel mode after the update. I changed the setting to 2-channel mode and then back to Dolby digital. This restored my Dolby digital.


Cynthia


----------



## EricScott

Interesting thought but my boxes are rarely full and weren't when I was having issues. Both boxes have been behaving better lately but then again, I haven't had many scheduled recordings.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PaulInParkSlope* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> LL3HD, LisaM, EricScott,
> 
> 
> This problem seems to be happening to all of us. Per Larry's earlier comment, could this have anything to do with how full the hard drive is? With no new programming on TV because of the holidays, my hard drive has less than 6 hours on it now. And incredibly, everything I tape and watch is now 100% perfect. No audio or visual dropouts. No problems whatsoever. Football games this weekend were the best I've had in months (since the box was empty perhaps?)
> 
> 
> Has anybody else experienced this? And has anybody shared it with our friends at TWC?
> 
> 
> Paul


----------



## tinhead

Welll it happened again!

My new SA8300 rev 2.2 (w/firewire), installed last week, has lost the HDMI output! It happened Tuesday nite. I checked my audio digital output, in settings, and the HDMI option is gone, again! Had to unplug the HDMI cable to 'activate' the componenet output of the STB to the Sharp otherwise no picture.

After unplugging,unwiring & re-installing I just give up! Weird how it crapped out on me as I got a HDMI to DVI adaptor cable from Monoprice.com (they rock-thanks for the recomend)!

I didn't even get a chance to use the new cable! I'm now on component out to my Sharp G4U and optical out to my Yamaha Cinema Station.

I'm waiting for Sharp to fix my sound under warrenty(2 weeks for a sound board replacement) on the HDTV which blew out 2 weeks ago and now I notice some video wierdness and a couple of 'dead' pixels on the screen! I'm gonna call Sharp again to escalate the call to include a video inspection to see if they'll just give me a new set somehow. I'd even pay a few bux for the option. I'm exhausted!

Any ideas?

TIA


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tinhead* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Welll it happened again!
> 
> My new SA8300 rev 2.2 (w/firewire), installed last week, has lost the HDMI output! It happened Tuesday nite. I checked my audio digital output, in settings, and the HDMI option is gone, again! Had to unplug the HDMI cable to 'activate' the componenet output of the STB to the Sharp otherwise no picture.
> 
> After unplugging,unwiring & re-installing I just give up! Weird how it crapped out on me as I got a HDMI to DVI adaptor cable from Monoprice.com (they rock-thanks for the recomend)!
> 
> I didn't even get a chance to use the new cable! I'm now on component out to my Sharp G4U and optical out to my Yamaha Cinema Station.
> 
> I'm waiting for Sharp to fix my sound under warrenty(2 weeks for a sound board replacement) on the HDTV which blew out 2 weeks ago and now I notice some video wierdness and a couple of 'dead' pixels on the screen! I'm gonna call Sharp again to escalate the call to include a video inspection to see if they'll just give me a new set somehow. I'd even pay a few bux for the option. I'm exhausted!
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> TIA



Tinhead. Im sorry to hear about your problems.So far every thing is working well. No problems with HDMIor any thing else. Maybe you should have TWC check your cables coming into your apt.HEADEND PROBLEMS???


----------



## tinhead

Thanx for the compassion Angel35!

My signal is so good here they had to throttle it 'down' a couple months ago! I made them give me good signal over the years by complaining allot and talking to local techs on the street just to gain knowledge. I have a big TW cable amp in my backyard that was 'just' fixed after years of people on my block complaining of 'ghosts' and other artifacts that TWC said were impossible over digital signals. We didn't care about what they said was impossible we just wanted a clear picture like they promise! We did have ghosts!

Oh, connectors were changed, wires replaced, building services techs replaced components (splitters) & wires and finally this amp was repaired/replaced (just this year)after ignoring my requests to have it checked over 2 years. That's when I signed back up to TWC! My neighbors finally had a great picture so I wanted one too!

I've had foreman with techs come to my house and told me 'that's the best we can do'. Had 24 hour monitoring. I had things taped on my VCR to 'prove' to them the 'impossible' things I was experiencing were real so I switched to DirecTV a few years ago after being deemed a Pain in the Ass and rejoined TWCNYC this past March because of their promo and lousey HDTV from DirecTV!

Comparing both inputs TWC was sharper! I'm waiting for MPEG 4 to make a decision.

Then it's Dish or DirecTV for my HDTV!

Time Warner-Wake UP!


----------



## drew138

Does anyone have an updated list of channels, HD and SD are are available via QAM tuner, without a cablecard (i.e., unencrypted). I was thinking about buying: http://www.fusionhdtv.co.kr/eng/Products/HDTV5usb.aspx so that I could get OTA and unencrypted QAM channels. Anyone have any insight?


Thanks


Drew


----------



## ANGEL 35

*TINHEAD All i can say is WOW. With all that you still have problems.I hope you have better luck in the New Year.*


----------



## kesone95

Well I've had my display and HD box for about a year and I'm thinking of going HDMI. Now does anyone have experience using the 3250HD DVI output to a HDMI input? Can I use a receiver that has HDMI switching? Would that mean I need a DVI-HDMI cable from HD box to receiver and HDMI-HDMI cable from receiver to display? I hope someone out there is using this setup through receiver successfully with TWCNYC. BTW I'm looking to use the Onkyo 803 receiver with HDMI switching.


----------



## SRFast

First, HAPPY NEW YEAR!


I've been reading a lot about the new NBC Universal cable channel "Sleuth". It is supposed to be carried by TWC beginning Jan. 01, 2006, but it is no where to be found, at least on TWC-NYC. Does anyone have information regarding this new channel?


TIA....JL


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRFast* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> First, HAPPY NEW YEAR!
> 
> 
> I've been reading a lot about the new NBC Universal cable channel "Sleuth". It is supposed to be carried by TWC beginning Jan. 01, 2006, but it is no where to be found, at least on TWC-NYC. Does anyone have information regarding this new channel?
> 
> 
> TIA....JL



I scrolled through the channels and found it on 102


----------



## SRFast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *QMAN71* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I scrolled through the channels and found it on 102



Thanks QMAN71. I didn't find it earlier because channel 102 is still tagged "TRIO".


Regards....JL


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRFast* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks QMAN71. I didn't find it earlier because channel 102 is still tagged "TRIO".
> 
> 
> Regards....JL



Ah, that would make it tough to find, it actually shows "sleuth" in the guide here in SI.


----------



## tinhead

Trio gone? Where did it go?

Did I miss the memo?

Am I supposed to watch Current or HSN instead?

I still miss TechTV!

Happy New Year!


----------



## John Mason

Notice DirecTV has slated this for HD PPV on the 6th. Any rumors such features will appear on NYC TWC's channel 720 HD PPV? Doesn't seem to be much, if anything, there.


BTW, here's a nice how-they-made-it article in Wired that details the all-digital production. -- John


----------



## SRFast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tinhead* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Trio gone? Where did it go?
> 
> Did I miss the memo?
> 
> Am I supposed to watch Current or HSN instead?
> 
> I still miss TechTV!
> 
> Happy New Year!



The Trio cable channel has been taken off the air and has been moved to a broadband website ( www.trioplus.com ). Here is an article that explains it: http://www.marketingvox.com/archives...el_to_the_web/ 


Hope this helps...JL


----------



## tinhead

Correction SRFast--.tv not.com= http://www.trioplus.tv/ otherwise it's an adhesive tape site from Germany! (?)

Thanx for the info!

Any other changes I should know about?


Anyone know how to count dead pixels on an LCD screen or where to find such info?


----------



## mikeM1

They're playing at MSG tonite vs Wash...MSG has the game exclusively...and it's NOT on 712??

What's up with *this??*


----------



## SRFast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tinhead* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Correction SRFast--.tv not.com= http://www.trioplus.tv/ otherwise it's an adhesive tape site from Germany! (?)
> 
> Thanx for the info!
> 
> Any other changes I should know about?
> 
> 
> Anyone know how to count dead pixels on an LCD screen or where to find such info?



I stand corrected. When I first went to the site, I saw " www.trioplus ." and when I gave you the url, I assumed it was "com" when it was actually "tv".


Regards...JL


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> They're playing at MSG tonite vs Wash...MSG has the game exclusively...and it's NOT on 712??
> 
> What's up with *this??*



that game is a repeat

only live games are shown on 712


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> that game is a repeat
> 
> only live games are shown on 712



Gotcha.....thanks.


----------



## kesone95




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kesone95* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well I've had my display and HD box for about a year and I'm thinking of going HDMI. Now does anyone have experience using the 3250HD DVI output to a HDMI input? Can I use a receiver that has HDMI switching? Would that mean I need a DVI-HDMI cable from HD box to receiver and HDMI-HDMI cable from receiver to display? I hope someone out there is using this setup through receiver successfully with TWCNYC. BTW I'm looking to use the Onkyo 803 receiver with HDMI switching.



Can anyone help, before I buy a receiver with HDMI for nothing. Thx.


----------



## SRFast

Looks like the premium movie channels are dropping their "On Demand" services as of Jan.04. Does anyone know what will replace them?


TIA....JL


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRFast* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Looks like the premium movie channels are dropping their "On Demand" services as of Jan.04. Does anyone know what will replace them?
> 
> 
> TIA....JL



they are not all being dropped, just the duplicates from 1031-1034

you still can watch them on:

200-HBO

210-Cinemax

220-Showtime

230-TMC


----------



## SRFast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> they are not all being dropped, just the duplicates from 1031-1034
> 
> you still can watch them on:
> 
> 200-HBO
> 
> 210-Cinemax
> 
> 220-Showtime
> 
> 230-TMC



Thanks Andy.


----------



## chopsueychris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kesone95* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can anyone help, before I buy a receiver with HDMI for nothing. Thx.



i own the sony 30 xs955.

I originally went with component inputs, loved the picture and ofcourse thought the sd sucked. So I switched to HDMI and wow, big noticable difference in your hd signal plus using hdmi for sd channels has helpd it tremendously to look very good.



go hdmi and you'll be happier.


----------



## SRFast

If you have the ability to connect your components via HDMI, go for it. I connect my Mits DLP HDTV to a SA 8300HD DVR via a HDMI cable and the PQ is great. I use a Toslink (fiber optic) Optical Audio cable for the audio from 8300HD to a Bose 321 AV Receiver.


Hope this helps...JL


----------



## LisaM

For the second time in the past few days, my 8300HD has rebooted itself right in the middle of watching live tv. I was changing channels when the unit froze, rebooted and turned itself off. Anybody else experiencing this?


----------



## kesone95




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chopsueychris* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i own the sony 30 xs955.
> 
> I originally went with component inputs, loved the picture and ofcourse thought the sd sucked. So I switched to HDMI and wow, big noticable difference in your hd signal plus using hdmi for sd channels has helpd it tremendously to look very good.
> 
> 
> 
> go hdmi and you'll be happier.



Thanks srfast as well.

I'm gonna go for it. Now is it true the dvi-hdmi cable dosent have to be a monster one for it to look good. In other words this will do?

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/cont...ughType=search


----------



## kesone95




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LisaM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For the second time in the past few days, my 8300HD has rebooted itself right in the middle of watching live tv. I was changing channels when the unit froze, rebooted and turned itself off. Anybody else experiencing this?



Ghosts? That sounds like the company for sure. Call them and complain, ask for credit for interupted service and see what they say


----------



## tinhead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kesone95* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks srfast as well.
> 
> I'm gonna go for it. Now is it true the dvi-hdmi cable dosent have to be a monster one for it to look good. In other words this will do?
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/cont...ughType=search




I just got my 6 foot HDMI to DVI, a 6 foot optical TOSLINK and a 15 foot firewire cable from monoprice.COM for about 20 bux TOTAL and they work just fine!

Don't just buy blindly. Do some research.

You do not 'need' expensive connectors!


----------



## SRFast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kesone95* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks srfast as well.
> 
> I'm gonna go for it. Now is it true the dvi-hdmi cable dosent have to be a monster one for it to look good. In other words this will do?
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/cont...ughType=search



If all your components were reference lab grade, the high priced cables would be justified. Most home users have a mixed component environment and the highest priced cables will not correct the shortcomings of the "weakest link." Sometimes it makes it worse. Buy reasonably priced cables from a trusted vendor and you will be fine. As tinhead stated, monoprice.com is a good source for cables.


Regards...JL


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LisaM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For the second time in the past few days, my 8300HD has rebooted itself right in the middle of watching live tv. I was changing channels when the unit froze, rebooted and turned itself off. Anybody else experiencing this?



IT seems when you change channels to fast on the 8300HD it will freeze and reboot. It has happend to me in the past.It has not happend on my new box.It has Passport- echo 1.8.112. Idont know if this fixed it??


----------



## tinhead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LisaM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For the second time in the past few days, my 8300HD has rebooted itself right in the middle of watching live tv. I was changing channels when the unit froze, rebooted and turned itself off. Anybody else experiencing this?




If you go back to page 202 in this forum you can follow the tale of my woes with TWCNYC and the SA 8300 box!

Check your rev #, under the box, and if it's 1.2 like my old one call & complain about the erratic behavior of your box. I now have a rev 2.2 that has just lost the HDMI function again so I have to 'update' my letter again.

After a few calls and tech visits you may want to write a letter of complaint like some of us here have done.


Oh, ask for a foreman if you get frustrated over the phone. That's what the tech told me to do to get around the 1st level CSR's.

Good luck and have patience!


----------



## PaulInParkSlope




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PaulInParkSlope* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> LL3HD, LisaM, EricScott,
> 
> 
> This problem seems to be happening to all of us. Per Larry's earlier comment, could this have anything to do with how full the hard drive is? With no new programming on TV because of the holidays, my hard drive has less than 6 hours on it now. And incredibly, everything I tape and watch is now 100% perfect. No audio or visual dropouts. No problems whatsoever. Football games this weekend were the best I've had in months (since the box was empty perhaps?)
> 
> 
> Has anybody else experienced this? And has anybody shared it with our friends at TWC?
> 
> 
> Paul



Wanted to give a quick update. I exchanged my 8300HD for a new box and the picture has never been better. I taped and erased quite a lot over the last year and I frequently had the hard drive at max capacity. The picture quality near the end was horrible. Could there be a correlation? I saw somewhere on this site people talking about defragging the hard drive, etc? Can this be done, because I don't think it's a coincidence that my picture quality gradually got worse the more I taped and now is perfect with a new, clean box?


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PaulInParkSlope* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wanted to give a quick update. I exchanged my 8300HD for a new box and the picture has never been better. I taped and erased quite a lot over the last year and I frequently had the hard drive at max capacity. The picture quality near the end was horrible. Could there be a correlation? I saw somewhere on this site people talking about defragging the hard drive, etc? Can this be done, because I don't think it's a coincidence that my picture quality gradually got worse the more I taped and now is perfect with a new, clean box?



There are 2 ways to accomplish this -- reformat the hard drive (there is a reboot keypress combination to accomplish this, but I can't for the life of me remember what it is), or delete everything on the box (including your scheduled programs and recurring programs) and then cold boot, which will effectively accomplish the same thing.


Scott


----------



## vindicator

It's 2006, where are the new HD channels TW promised us.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LisaM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My 8300 has been losing the dolby digital signal every so often. To remedy this, I go to settings, digital audio out and then first click on two channel stereo and then dolby digital. By redoing this, it brings back dolby digital. This has happened ever since the upgrade of several days ago.



THANK YOU!


I know this problem has been mentioned by several posters here but I never even considered that I was a victim of this same scenario when I wasn't hearing DD. Stupid me! I thought that there were problems with the individual broadcasts. Doh! I can't believe I watched all of those wonderful Christmas programs with the crappy audio.


It's wise to pay attention to other people's problems, thanks for the fix. My HT is sounding sweet again.


----------



## blazeby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> THANK YOU!
> 
> 
> I know this problem has been mentioned by several posters here but I never even considered that I was a victim of this same scenario when I wasn't hearing DD. Stupid me! I thought that there were problems with the individual broadcasts. Doh! I can't believe I watched all of those wonderful Christmas programs with the crappy audio.
> 
> 
> It's wise to pay attention to other people's problems, thanks for the fix. My HT is sounding sweet again.




This happens to me also. Actually, it seems to happen on a weekly basis on my box.


----------



## shemmy

Hi there, I'm having two TWC 8300HDs installed next week when my Pioneer 1130 is delivered. I have skimmed a lot of this thread, but is there anything that I specifically should make certain I get (in terms of box, firmware, etc.)? Also, it sounds like everyone recommends using the HDMI connection from the box to the set, but are there any dissenters who prefer component for some reason?


Any advice would be appreciated. Oh, one more thing, can you hook up an external HD to this box to expand the storage and, perhaps, avoid some of the trouble that seems to be caused by a full hard drive?


Thanks,


Al


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shemmy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ... can you hook up an external HD to this box to expand the storage and, perhaps, avoid some of the trouble that seems to be caused by a full hard drive?
> 
> 
> Al



AFAIK-- no, not at this time.


Look at this link. Check out post 2419. And I guessstay tuned.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&post6805036


----------



## patrickpiteo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> IT seems when you change channels to fast on the 8300HD it will freeze and reboot. It has happend to me in the past.It has not happend on my new box.It has Passport- echo 1.8.112. Idont know if this fixed it??



This also happens to me and has since I first got the 8300 last January.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *patrickpiteo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This also happens to me and has since I first got the 8300 last January.



Sometimes, all it takes is for me to look at the remote the wrong way and well, you know, but seriously, I rarely change channels without pressing the guide and then searching and selecting. Or, I'll change channels directly by inputting the exact channel numbers. Those days of surfing up or down are long gone.


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vindicator* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's 2006, where are the new HD channels TW promised us.



Which ones did you have in mind? I'm still waiting for the Mets games in HD, which I was told I'd be able to get by the end of the 2003 season.


Are there any channels we were told we should specifically expect by the end of 2005?

-JMP


----------



## scott_bernstein

....the seeming "holy grail" we've been waiting for has been reported as working in NYC by this member:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&post6844455


----------



## k2koq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ....the seeming "holy grail" we've been waiting for has been reported as working in NYC by this member:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&post6844455



http://discountechnology.com/s.nl/sc...it.A/id.220/.f


----------



## kesone95




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vindicator* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's 2006, where are the new HD channels TW promised us.



Which ones were you promised and is one of them ESPN2?


----------



## orbeyonde

Ok my SA8300HD rev2.4 box in Staten Island was working great for a while.


Then after the recent update something went weird. Whenever I change the channel too fast, video via HDMI simply stops. The audio works fine, channels can be changed, but on the screen all you see is black. If I unplug the HDMI cable and plug it back in, all goes back to normal, but I am a channel surfer so it feels like this happens to me at least 2-3 times a day. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## ILW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vindicator* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's 2006, where are the new HD channels TW promised us.



It's not HD, but a new channel 156 started today on TWC in Brooklyn: "*News 12 Brooklyn*," which is actually a Cablevision-owned channel. Also new today is channel 159 for the NYS legislature.


----------



## dc1208




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EricScott* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Have had some recording issues on both of my 8300's (one is a 2.2 box; the other is a 1.2 box) the past few days. Basically it records less than one minute of a scheduled recording. Happened to CSI Miami this week - recorded fine on one box but on the other it showed 9:59-9:59 and if you go to play it, you get a gray screen. Happened to the other box for a different show last week (can't remember which one).
> 
> 
> Anyone else having this problem lately?



This same problem happened to me with my last two recordings. Also when I tried to play the recording, I got the same grey screen but then the box froze and then automatically rebooted. I checked how much space was still on my DVR and it is only 60% full. I would rather not swap out my box since I have about 16-20 hours of recorded shows I want to eventually watch. Does anyone know what is causing this issue and does it continue to occur with your boxes?


----------



## LL3HD

FYI,


Just in case you haven't noticed, we have some new ON Demand channels. These new OD channels replaced the Premium ODs that were in the 1000 range.


Some are amusing. There's an exercise channel, just in time for those New Years resolutions. There's Speed Channel, etc. etc. Worth a shot when nothing is on.


Now if they would only give us some more HD.


----------



## kesone95




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> FYI,
> 
> 
> Just in case you haven't noticed, we have some new ON Demand channels. These new OD channels replaced the Premium ODs that were in the 1000 range.
> 
> 
> Some are amusing. There's an exercise channel, just in time for those New Years resolutions. There's Speed Channel, etc. etc. Worth a shot when nothing is on.
> 
> 
> Now if they would only give us some more HD.



Pretty cool, now if I can only get my new remote to work with VOD


----------



## jcc

Anyone know where TNT HD is located on the ASTC tuner if your do direct connect??? I know it's 710 on the cable box for those of you that have one....thanks!


----------



## SRFast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone know where TNT HD is located on the ASTC tuner if your do direct connect??? I know it's 710 on the cable box for those of you that have one....thanks!



TNT-HD is encrypted and cannot be received without the STB or CC.


Regards...JL


----------



## ANGEL 35

Did this happen to any one?? I could not get video only audio with my component and HDMI cables. HAD to boot my 8300HD box to get video back.Any one get this???


----------



## ANGEL 35

Did this happen to any one?? I could not get video only audio with my component and HDMI cables. HAD to boot my 8300HD box to get video back.Any one get this???


----------



## almazza

New Tivo HD-DVR:

http://www.tivolovers.com/252572.html 


Will be nice to just rent the cable card and not the HD-DVR.


Adam


----------



## jcc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRFast* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> TNT-HD is encrypted and cannot be received without the STB or CC.
> 
> 
> Regards...JL




Why would they do such a thing? TNT is suppose to be free to all subscribers, It's funny that they would encrypt TNT HD and not Discovery HD...


----------



## SRFast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Why would they do such a thing? TNT is suppose to be free to all subscribers, It's funny that they would encrypt TNT HD and not Discovery HD...



Can you get ESPN-HD on your ATSC tuner? Discovery HD is broadcast in the clear, but not other digital package channels with HD counterparts are. TNT and ESPN are the two that come to mind. They are only available with the HD package.


Hope this helps...JL


----------



## jcc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRFast* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can you get ESPN-HD on your ATSC tuner? Discovery HD is broadcast in the clear, but not other digital package channels with HD counterparts are. TNT and ESPN are the two that come to mind. They are only available with the HD package.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps...JL



I can get everything on the non pay HD tier except TNT HD with my ATSC Tuner, that's why it's strange that they would choose to scramble just TNT HD.


----------



## imws

3 days in a row starting on wednesday I've had to reboot my SA-8300HD twice in succession to get it to play back recorded shows.... it's gotten worse because today in addition to 2 reboots, the shows recorded today won't even play...


----------



## bgrbb

Just got HD today with the 8300 box and am having terrible reception tonight. Everything is normal and then the picture and sound get distorted and scrambled. After a second it's back to normal, then it repeats soon thereafter. Is this a bad box or the signal? The non-hd channels seem to be ok and it wasn't doing this earlier.


----------



## SRFast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I can get everything on the non pay HD tier except TNT HD with my ATSC Tuner, that's why it's strange that they would choose to scramble just TNT HD.



jcc:

That's quite interesting. You can get INHD & INHD2 on your ATSC tuner? What channels are they mapped to? I would have thought these "premium" HD channels would be scrambled.


Regards...JL


----------



## EricScott

Anyone else having issues w/ HBO On Demand? For the past few days, whenever I tune to channel 200, nothing happens - in fact the 4:3 portion of the screen turns black but the edges stay on whatever channel I was on previously. 210 and 220 work fine though.


----------



## imws




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EricScott* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone else having issues w/ HBO On Demand? For the past few days, whenever I tune to channel 200, nothing happens - in fact the 4:3 portion of the screen turns black but the edges stay on whatever channel I was on previously. 210 and 220 work fine though.



Reboot your box...either cycle power to it or if an SA8300HD hold down the power button until the words boot is displayed on the box...


----------



## LawrenceB

During the past few Rangers games on MSG (712) there is a loud and annoying beeping playing over the audio feed. It comes out of the Digital and anlaog outputs, only on 712 and make listening to the games nearly impossible. Sounds like someone left a test tone generator on and forgot to turn it off. It sucks, now I have to go back to watching in SD on 27. Anyone else have the same probelm?


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LawrenceB* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> During the past few Rangers games on MSG (712) there is a loud and annoying beeping playing over the audio feed. It comes out of the Digital and anlaog outputs, only on 712 and make listening to the games nearly impossible. Sounds like someone left a test tone generator on and forgot to turn it off. It sucks, now I have to go back to watching in SD on 27. Anyone else have the same probelm?



sorry haven't had 5.1 on for the games I watched in a while.


i'll look out for it next time


Does it happen for the Knicks games too?


----------



## LawrenceB

Not sure about the Knicks but it's on both 5.1 AND stereo audio, seems like it's all over the entire feed...


----------



## angrykumar

Hi all -


A new question - I have the 8300 HD box working fine with my new LCD TV using the component video cables + the composite stereo cables, but when I try to switch the audio from the composite to digital audio (single cable), OR try an HDMI connection, I lose all sound. I tried rebooting to no avail, and can't see any other modifications to the box. Any suggestions on how to fix this? The TV only has a single component "video in" using the composite audio (there is a secondary component "video in" that is paired with the digital audio, and I have an Xbox 360 which at this point can only output via the component + audio composite setup....


Thanks so much for any advice!


----------



## bigd86




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LawrenceB* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> During the past few Rangers games on MSG (712) there is a loud and annoying beeping playing over the audio feed. It comes out of the Digital and anlaog outputs, only on 712 and make listening to the games nearly impossible. Sounds like someone left a test tone generator on and forgot to turn it off. It sucks, now I have to go back to watching in SD on 27. Anyone else have the same probelm?



Interesting-712 is the ONLY channel I do not get ANY digital audio from-just analog. And it was fine today. (As it always has been).


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigd86* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Interesting-712 is the ONLY channel I do not get ANY digital audio from-just analog. And it was fine today. (As it always has been).



Hey everyone. I seem to have LOST the Dolby Digital signal...NONE of my HD stations are coming in in DD, including HBO and Discovery, which =always= broadcast in 5.1. The readout on my AV receiver is saying "Pro Logic" on ALL the stations, whereas it usually changes to "Dolby Digital" on about half of them. I've read posts about how to deal with this problem in diagnostic mode, but i can't recall what it was i have to do. Can anyone explain what the problem is, and the solution?? TIA. ~Mike


----------



## LisaM

Go to Settings, Advanced, Digital Output, hit Two Channel Stereo and then hit Dolby Digital, Exit. Should bring back DD.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LisaM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Go to Settings, Advanced, Digital Output, hit Two Channel Stereo and then hit Dolby Digital, Exit. Should bring back DD.



TY for the quick response, Lisa! Are you referring to the settings on the remote, or the diag mode on the HDR box?


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> TY for the quick response, Lisa! Are you referring to the settings on the remote, or the diag mode on the HDR box?



EXCELLENT, Lisa!! I figured it out, and you were right ON with that...fixed the problem in a jiffy. Thanks again.


----------



## csundbom

gregeas and SRFast,


I've the same problem connected over HDMI. I used to have 480p/720p/1080i enabled and it was all working fine. Then I went into the setup and selected 480i as well. That reset all my options to 1080i only. Whatever I try to change doesn't "stick". It truly sucks. Anyone running the 8300HD over HDMI with other resolutions functioning properly?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRFast* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have the same "problem". When I went to the "Output Format" screen, both 1080i and 480p were selected, but after trying to change the format, the only format that can be selected now is 1080i. It appears the 8300 software update only allows the highest format the set can support. BTW, I am using HDMI for video. Any other ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> Regards.....JL


----------



## LisaM

Mike: Hang onto this "fix" because, at least on my system, I lose DD at least once every few days. It is becoming routine for me to perform the fix every few days just in case.


----------



## rycelover

anyone else having a problem watching the NFL on channel 707 (abc-hd) tonight? I keep getting dropouts in video and audio - unwatchable. CBS-HD and discovery-hd and tnt-hd appear fine (fox and nbc aren't great either). did a hard-reset and still the same. SD channels are ok.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LisaM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Mike: Hang onto this "fix" because, at least on my system, I lose DD at least once every few days. It is becoming routine for me to perform the fix every few days just in case.



THANK you Lisa...will *do*.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rycelover* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> anyone else having a problem watching the NFL on channel 707 (abc-hd) tonight? I keep getting dropouts in video and audio - unwatchable. CBS-HD and discovery-hd and tnt-hd appear fine (fox and nbc aren't great either). did a hard-reset and still the same. SD channels are ok.



I noticed only =occasional= dropouts on the game, but i've experienced far WORSE with freezes and dropouts in the past....i also noticed an occasional glitch on HBO tonite, where i switched to watch MILLION DOLLAR BABY, because the football game was such a one-sided slaughter, it became unwatchable to me for a -different- reason.


----------



## bgrbb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rycelover* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> anyone else having a problem watching the NFL on channel 707 (abc-hd) tonight? I keep getting dropouts in video and audio - unwatchable. CBS-HD and discovery-hd and tnt-hd appear fine (fox and nbc aren't great either). did a hard-reset and still the same. SD channels are ok.



Yes, I just got HD for the first time Friday (8300 DVR) and ESPN and ABC have been almost unwatchable this weekend. Is this a system wide thing or a local problem?


----------



## pciav




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *csundbom* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> gregeas and SRFast,
> 
> 
> I've the same problem connected over HDMI. I used to have 480p/720p/1080i enabled and it was all working fine. Then I went into the setup and selected 480i as well. That reset all my options to 1080i only. Whatever I try to change doesn't "stick". It truly sucks. Anyone running the 8300HD over HDMI with other resolutions functioning properly?



Hi Carl,


Exact same problem here. I was able to get 480p/720p/1080i back after multiple reboots and taking HDMI out of the loop and doing a component hook-up selecting all output options then going back to HDMI. When I switched back to HDMI 720p/1080i stuck, I rebooted again, then was able to get 480p to stick, but I can no longer get 480i over HDMI. I actually had 480i working before this mess started and a reboot caused it to stick to 1080i only. I am able to get 480i/480p/720p/1080i to stick using component.


Since I know we both use the Lumagen VisionPro HDP I asked Patrick if it could be an EDID issue and he said he would look into it.


I asked this because if I turn the Lumagen off and leave the cable box on and change channels, the formats on the front of the cable box changes and shows 480i, 720p & 1080i with there respective channels as it should. As soon as I turn the Lumagen back on 480i locks to 480p or in the case of the 1080i lock-up, everything was output as 1080i etc.


In addition to the above, PQ as of late seems to have diminished. Feeds seem to be bit starved and overly compressed. I notice more noise, gray blocks (missing picture info) and creepy crawlies in solid color backgrounds that were not there before.


Is anybody getting 480i over HDMI or has anybody else come up against the box losing its output formats and locking into 1080i only?


----------



## LisaM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pciav* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In addition to the above, PQ as of late seems to have diminished. Feeds seem to be bit starved and overly compressed. I notice more noise, gray blocks (missing picture info) and creepy crawlies in solid color backgrounds that were not there before.



I've noticed that the picture (over component, for me) has more noise in the last few days. Also - I have been getting some audio dropouts on shows recorded in the last three or four days.


----------



## csundbom

pciav,


Could be an EDID issue. I have mine set to "OFF" in the Lumagen. I trying to get the resolutions back, but no luck so far. Do you remember the exact steps? When I'm hooked up component all resolutions are available, but as soon as I connect the HDMI cable it default back to 1080i only mode.


When you turn of the Lumagen I suspect the 8300HD switches to component since there is no HDMI handshake detected, so that's why you see the other resolutions kick in.


----------



## csundbom

Update, connected component, enabled all resolutions, changed EDID to DFLT in Lumagen, set start-up channel to 725 (720p ESPN-HD). Then I pulled the plug on the cable box, disconnected the component cable and reconnected HDMI. After plugging the cable box back in, I now have 480p and 1080i working. No 720p. Looks like I'm back. Thanks again.


----------



## spoll

Anyone getting a lot of distortion (digital artifacts?) from their SA 4200HD box lately? It's on most channels and is becoming unwatchable. I've rebooted to no avail.


DVD's are fine so I'm assuming it's the box, any thoughts?


Thanks-

Scott


----------



## bgrbb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spoll* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone getting a lot of distortion (digital artifacts?) from their SA 4200HD box lately? It's on most channels and is becoming unwatchable. I've rebooted to no avail.
> 
> 
> DVD's are fine so I'm assuming it's the box, any thoughts?
> 
> 
> Thanks-
> 
> Scott



It's been terrible for me on most HD channels on my 8300 DVR (just got it 2 days ago). Getting alot of audio and visual distortion and it's becoming unwatchable. I have a service appointment for next Saturday.


----------



## spoll

Happy to hear it's not just me. Just got off the phone with them after performing another useless reboot. The woman was going to contact my box but she was shocked at how backed up the system was so she said to wait a day because she tjought it might be a system wide problem.


You may not need your appointment, but if you do, DON'T LET THEM TOUCH ANYTHING! They really have no idea what they're doing.


Glad I'm a Jet fan because if I was a Giant fan I'd go crazy with this reception!


----------



## pciav




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *csundbom* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Update, connected component, enabled all resolutions, changed EDID to DFLT in Lumagen, set start-up channel to 725 (720p ESPN-HD). Then I pulled the plug on the cable box, disconnected the component cable and reconnected HDMI. After plugging the cable box back in, I now have 480p and 1080i working. No 720p. Looks like I'm back. Thanks again.



Carl,


I went through trial and error just like you are doing. I tried all settings in the Lumagen on/off etc. component connections, reboot etc. After enough times back and forth I managed to get back to 480p/720p/1080i. If I recall correctly I was first able to get to 480p/1080i then eventually 720p also by chance after repeated tries.


Hopefully you will at least be able to get back to 480p/720p/1080i.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LisaM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Mike: Hang onto this "fix" because, at least on my system, I lose DD at least once every few days. It is becoming routine for me to perform the fix every few days just in case.



Every few =days=, Lisa? You're "lucky". How about less than 24 hours!


----------



## bgrbb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spoll* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Happy to hear it's not just me. Just got off the phone with them after performing another useless reboot. The woman was going to contact my box but she was shocked at how backed up the system was so she said to wait a day because she tjought it might be a system wide problem.
> 
> 
> You may not need your appointment, but if you do, DON'T LET THEM TOUCH ANYTHING! They really have no idea what they're doing.
> 
> 
> Glad I'm a Jet fan because if I was a Giant fan I'd go crazy with this reception!



I'm new to the HD world and it's been bad pretty much since I hooked everything up on Friday, so I really have no idea if it's a problem with the box, my connection or system wide-all I know is I want it fixed by next weekend in time for the next round of games!


----------



## jcc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRFast* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> jcc:
> 
> That's quite interesting. You can get INHD & INHD2 on your ATSC tuner? What channels are they mapped to? I would have thought these "premium" HD channels would be scrambled.
> 
> 
> Regards...JL



No, I'm NOT able to get those two channels since they are on the pay tier. I'm able to get all the non-pay tier HD channels except TNT HD. The non-pay line up are follows:


http://www.timewarnercable.com/nyand...able/hdtv.html


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No, I'm NOT able to get those two channels since they are on the pay tier. I'm able to get all the non-pay tier HD channels except TNT HD. The non-pay line up are follows:
> 
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/nyand...able/hdtv.html



TNT is not a free channel. It's only included with Standard Cable and not Basic Cable. All Standard channels are scrambled.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> EXCELLENT, Lisa!! I figured it out, and you were right ON with that...fixed the problem in a jiffy. Thanks again.



....it's because this question gets asked nearly daily on this forum. Go back a few pages and you'll see....


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Every few =days=, Lisa? You're "lucky". How about less than 24 hours!



The issue occurs because of a bug in the box where if it has to make the "bing" sound, it switches to PCM stereo output and forgets to turn back to Dolby Digital 5.1. It is fixed in a future update that TWC-NYC has yet to install in our boxes.


The "bing" sound is made when:

1. When the box pops up a message on the screen saying "....is about to begin in :30, press A to record or B to cancel"

or

2. When you go into DIAG mode.


If you realize that this is the case, you can be prepared to deal with it.


Scott


----------



## Goatweed

for those of you experiencing the box locking-up when changing channels too fast, can I assume that youre actually surfing through them, as oppossed to opening the guide & looking through them that way? I noticed this crashing problem way back when I had the old 3250 HD (non DVR) and while I had the box replaced, the tech as well as many friends said it's easier to just use the guide to channel surf.


----------



## jcc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> TNT is not a free channel. It's only included with Standard Cable and not Basic Cable. All Standard channels are scrambled.




I've always been able to get regular TNT by just turning to channel 3 on ANY TV set. Anyway, it's strange that's all. The rules seem to be inconsistent.


----------



## LL3HD

Picked up another 8300 HD DVR yesterday at Queens Center to replace my old Pioneer HD STB. I got it home yesterday just before the Giants game and set it up. The display read Fail couldn't get it to work. No re booting ability at all. Called CSR and they did a bunch of signal sending crap over the phone- no luck. Have to go back this evening to swap it out. Thank God I had my other HD DVR working otherwise I would have missed the game- should've missed that game.

Anyone ever have a STB dispaly that read- FAIL?


----------



## barrianne

I just ordered the Panny 42PHd8uk (yeah!), and I tried to call Time Warner to ask about the different HD DVR boxes. The guy on the phone says there's no difference, but on their website it says the following:


Pioneer Boxes:


All channels/banner are scaled to full-screen

Compatible with HDTV's having inputs other than 1080i

Pioneer supports the DVI output (new connector, looks like a computer cable) which is important for customers that purchase high-end HD sets.

Pioneer displays video for HD channels when viewing the guide.


Guy on the phone says you have NO CHOICE when you go to swap out your box.


My questions, therefore, are:


Is that really true, you have no choice? If you do, which box is preferable, the Pioneer or Scientific Atlanta?


We ordered the display with the HDMI blade, but supposedly TW is not outputting HDMI yet, although the port is on the DVR box; software issue not resolved yet, so he said. Should we get the DVI blade instead/in addition to get best possible picture?


----------



## NBP

Would somebody please let me know the channel designations of the HD channels via a QAM tuner? I don't live in Manhattan but I just advised a friend who does to get a plasma tv with a QAM tuner. He's tuning into the broadcast networks (i.e. 2, 4, 5, 7) and saying it doesn't look like HD. I told him that the digital channels would be designated with a decimal (i.e. xx.x) but he still says it doesn't look that great. I am guessing that he is tuning into the digital simulcast of the SD channels. I'd like to tell him which channels to look at directly.


----------



## SRFast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrianne* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My questions, therefore, are:
> 
> 
> Is that really true, you have no choice? If you do, which box is preferable, the Pioneer or Scientific Atlanta?
> 
> 
> We ordered the display with the HDMI blade, but supposedly TW is not outputting HDMI yet, although the port is on the DVR box; software issue not resolved yet, so he said. Should we get the DVI blade instead/in addition to get best possible picture?



There are no choice of HD DVRs in QUEENS, NY. The only available STB is the SA 8300HD. As for HDMI, my 8300 is connected to a Mits DLP HDTV via a HDMI cable.


Hope this helps...JL


----------



## SRFast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBP* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Would somebody please let me know the channel designations of the HD channels via a QAM tuner? I don't live in Manhattan but I just advised a friend who does to get a plasma tv with a QAM tuner. He's tuning into the broadcast networks (i.e. 2, 4, 5, 7) and saying it doesn't look like HD. I told him that the digital channels would be designated with a decimal (i.e. xx.x) but he still says it doesn't look that great. I am guessing that he is tuning into the digital simulcast of the SD channels. I'd like to tell him which channels to look at directly.



If your friend is subscribed to the TWC DIGITAL TV service and has an ATSC tuner, he should be able to scan & find available HD channels including non encrypted channels. These channels are usually in the high end of the channel range, i.e., XXX. BTW, only Over The Air (OTA) HD channels are designated by a decimal. For NYC OTA info, go here:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=275729 


Hope this helps....JL


----------



## barrianne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRFast* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There are no choice of HD DVRs in QUEENS, NY. The only available STB is the SA 8300HD. As for HDMI, my 8300 is connected to a Mits DLP HDTV via a HDMI cable.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps...JL



Thanks JL. I can't seem to get a handle on what's going on with TWNY and HDMI. Seems the 8300s are more prevalent. Just want to be prepared for when I go down there!


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've always been able to get regular TNT by just turning to channel 3 on ANY TV set. Anyway, it's strange that's all. The rules seem to be inconsistent.



If you plug a cable directly into your TV without a converter, channel 3 is NY1. You definitely need a converter (or cable card) to watch TNT.


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRFast* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If your friend is subscribed to the TWC DIGITAL TV service and has an ATSC tuner, he should be able to scan & find available HD channels including non encrypted channels. These channels are usually in the high end of the channel range, i.e., XXX. BTW, only Over The Air (OTA) HD channels are designated by a decimal. For NYC OTA info, go here:
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=275729
> 
> 
> Hope this helps....JL



Not exactly correct - in Queens the HD feeds are 1.2, 1.4, 1.5, 1.7, 1.9, 1.13 using a QAM tuner. (No WB on 1.11 yet)


Not sure if these are the same mappings in other areas of the city.


----------



## SRFast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not exactly correct - in Queens the HD feeds are 1.2, 1.4, 1.5, 1.7, 1.9, 1.13 using a QAM tuner. (No WB on 1.11 yet)
> 
> 
> Not sure if these are the same mappings in other areas of the city.



pdroth:

Thanks for the info. Is a QAM tuner the same as an ATSC tuner?


TIA....JL


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRFast* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> pdroth:
> 
> Thanks for the info. Is a QAM tuner the same as an ATSC tuner?
> 
> 
> TIA....JL



QAM is for cable, ATSC is for OTA.


----------



## barrianne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I jest got back from 23st,they do not have any 2.4 boxs with firewire.The 2.4 boxs that they have no firewire. I got a new 8300HD 2.2 firewire box. So far it works.IT has passport echo 1.8.112. We will see what will happen???



Angel,


I was told today by a TW rep that you have to bring 'proof' of your HD tv to switch out to an HD box ... rotfl


ANYWAY,


Can you give me a hint what happens when you go to 23rd st asking for a specific type of box? I was told explicitly by the rep today that a) their is no 'hdmi' 'yet' (wha???) due to software issues and b) that you have no choice when you go to 23st, just depends 'what's in stock'. Any advice? I ordered the commercial 42 Panasonic HD with HDMI blade, if that means anything, arriving next week. Didn't get DVI because I assume I'll get the SA, with no DVI output.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The issue occurs because of a bug in the box where if it has to make the "bing" sound, it switches to PCM stereo output and forgets to turn back to Dolby Digital 5.1. It is fixed in a future update that TWC-NYC has yet to install in our boxes.
> 
> 
> The "bing" sound is made when:
> 
> 1. When the box pops up a message on the screen saying "....is about to begin in :30, press A to record or B to cancel"
> 
> or
> 
> 2. When you go into DIAG mode.
> 
> 
> If you realize that this is the case, you can be prepared to deal with it.
> 
> 
> Scott



Scott, i've never heard a "bing" sound...and i've been in DIAG mode a half dozen times.


----------



## jcc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you plug a cable directly into your TV without a converter, channel 3 is NY1. You definitely need a converter (or cable card) to watch TNT.



I have a Panasonic plasma which has an ATSC tuner. It shows TNT just fine on channel 3. I had a cheapy Toshiba TV before that and it also tuned to TNT on channel 3 here on UES. NY1 is on channel 1, I think?


----------



## jcc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBP* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Would somebody please let me know the channel designations of the HD channels via a QAM tuner? I don't live in Manhattan but I just advised a friend who does to get a plasma tv with a QAM tuner. He's tuning into the broadcast networks (i.e. 2, 4, 5, 7) and saying it doesn't look like HD. I told him that the digital channels would be designated with a decimal (i.e. xx.x) but he still says it doesn't look that great. I am guessing that he is tuning into the digital simulcast of the SD channels. I'd like to tell him which channels to look at directly.




Do a search for my earlier posts on the channels over the plasma's tuner in the UES of Manhattan.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The issue occurs because of a bug in the box where if it has to make the "bing" sound, it switches to PCM stereo output and forgets to turn back to Dolby Digital 5.1. It is fixed in a future update that TWC-NYC has yet to install in our boxes.
> 
> 
> The "bing" sound is made when:
> 
> 1. When the box pops up a message on the screen saying "....is about to begin in :30, press A to record or B to cancel"
> 
> or
> 
> 2. When you go into DIAG mode.
> 
> 
> If you realize that this is the case, you can be prepared to deal with it.
> 
> 
> Scott



Not for nothing but I haven't heard that bing sound in years.

However, I do have the DD go out (I believe it to be) daily. Thanks to the quick fix posted by LisaM and others, I keep it corrected.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Picked up another 8300 HD DVR yesterday at Queens Center to replace my old Pioneer HD STB. I got it home yesterday just before the Giants game and set it up. The display read Fail couldn't get it to work. No re booting ability at all. Called CSR and they did a bunch of signal sending crap over the phone- no luck. Have to go back this evening to swap it out. Thank God I had my other HD DVR working otherwise I would have missed the game- should've missed that game.
> 
> Anyone ever have a STB dispaly that read- FAIL?




I replaced the new bad' 8300 HD DVR with a new good' one at Queens Center last night. All seems to be fine with this new box. The only quirk that I found was when trying to set up some series recordings. The screen prompt said that the channel is un-recordable. The only time I ever saw that was on 708 for a sporting event. This is now happening on other channels. Haven't called anyone or played around anymore and I haven't tried to reboot.


----------



## bgrbb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bgrbb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm new to the HD world and it's been bad pretty much since I hooked everything up on Friday, so I really have no idea if it's a problem with the box, my connection or system wide-all I know is I want it fixed by next weekend in time for the next round of games!



Last night I was recording the same SD show on both my tivo and the 8300 and there was the intermittent audio/visual distortion probem only on the 8300. So I'm pretty convinced now that I have a defective DVR and not a signal problem. I have a service appointment scheduled for Saturday, but does anyone know if I show up at 23rd st. before then w/o a prior call if I can just swap the 8300 for a new one?


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bgrbb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a service appointment scheduled for Saturday, but does anyone know if I show up at 23rd st. before then w/o a prior call if I can just swap the 8300 for a new one?



Absolutely. Just bring your bad box. Leave your cables and remote home.


----------



## barrianne

Is anybody using a Panasonic 42HD8UK with the SA 8300? Please let me know if you are using the HDMI or DVI blade.


Also, can we assume the SA 8300 is the default HD DVR being given out at 23rd st?


Thanks.


----------



## barrianne




> Quote:
> We ordered the display with the HDMI blade, but supposedly TW is not outputting HDMI yet, although the port is on the DVR box; software issue not resolved yet, so he said. Should we get the DVI blade instead/in addition to get best possible picture?



Per my previous post above:


So I spoke to TW again last night and second guy says other guy was confused, software issue has been 'resolved', HDMI is being put out. Why would anybody even say that?


Also I was told I must bring a receipt for my HDTV to swap out for a new box (!) because they've supposedly had many people getting the HD STB for nonHD TVs.


----------



## tinhead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bgrbb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Last night I was recording the same SD show on both my tivo and the 8300 and there was the intermittent audio/visual distortion probem only on the 8300. So I'm pretty convinced now that I have a defective DVR and not a signal problem. I have a service appointment scheduled for Saturday, but does anyone know if I show up at 23rd st. before then w/o a prior call if I can just swap the 8300 for a new one?




I disagree.

Get a tech to come & check out your signal path, wiring and any possible conflicts that you may not realize you have.

It's not just about the box sometimes. I had a guy reduce my signal strength that was making my box reboot excessively. I didn't believe it but based on results he was right!

So you never know what's causing your problems.

Let a tech come out & check out your install. It will save you time in the long run.

Just think how much you can learn about TWCNYC when talking to a knowledgeable tech, assuming you are lucky enuf to get one.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tinhead* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I disagree.
> 
> Get a tech to come & check out your signal path, wiring and any possible conflicts that you may not realize you have.
> 
> It's not just about the box sometimes. I had a guy reduce my signal strength that was making my box reboot excessively. I didn't believe it but based on results he was right!
> 
> So you never know what's causing your problems.
> 
> Let a tech come out & check out your install. It will save you time in the long run.
> 
> Just think how much you can learn about TWCNYC when talking to a knowledgeable tech, assuming you are lucky enuf to get one.



I agree with tinheads opinion. It is always wise to make sure everything is in order at your home.


However, I would not want to wait until Saturday. I'd *still keep the appointment* but I'd do the swap out myself anyway. See what happens. They can still come in and check things out. I know that it means running around to get it done but that's what I'd do.


----------



## Manatus

I've been away from this thread for a while, so apologies in advance if this has already been addressed and I've not spotted it.


I'm having a strange problem with Ch. 707 and my 8300HD (late model with Passport 1.8.112). When the underlying program is SD, the top and bottom areas of the picture are cut off, and the picture appears to be squeezed from the sides. The 8300HD is configured to output all formats, and the indicator on the box's front correctly identifies the incoming signal as 720p. The TV (a Samsung 1080p model connected HDMI-HDMI to the DVR) identifies the signal entering it from the DVR as 480. The problem is not cured by disabling 480i and 480p in the DVR's settings menu. The problem isn't present with my other 8300HD (an older model also running Passport 1.8.112). When I watch the same programs using cable card or OTA, everything looks fine, as do actual HD programs on Ch. 707.


This one has me stumped. Is anyone else experiencing this one?


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Manatus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've been away from this thread for a while, so apologies in advance if this has already been addressed and I've not spotted it.
> 
> 
> I'm having a strange problem with Ch. 707 and my 8300HD (late model with Passport 1.8.112). When the underlying program is SD, the top and bottom areas of the picture are cut off, and the picture appears to be squeezed from the sides. The 8300HD is configured to output all formats, and the indicator on the box's front correctly identifies the incoming signal as 720p. The TV (a Samsung 1080p model connected HDMI-HDMI to the DVR) identifies the signal entering it from the DVR as 480. The problem is not cured by disabling 480i and 480p in the DVR's settings menu. The problem isn't present with my other 8300HD (an older model also running Passport 1.8.112). When I watch the same programs using cable card or OTA, everything looks fine, as do actual HD programs on Ch. 707.
> 
> 
> This one has me stumped. Is anyone else experiencing this one?



Welcome back, how are you enjoying your new Sammy?


I've experienced a similar anomaly lately. I thought it was the picture formatting button on the remote- it wasn't. I then thought it was the picture formatting control on my display- this does not work while using component.


The way I was able to correct this glitch was by disabling the 480i and leaving only 480p and 1080i enabled.


----------



## pdroth

Well, TW has raised rates again. I'm now paying $156 a month and haven't received a new HD channel in quite some time.


So, I decided that beginning today I'm going to send TW an email via their website inquiring about when we'll get UPN and WB, also the Movie Channel, Cinemax, and Starz. I made sure to mention that Cablevision and RCN carry these channels.


Anyone want to join me? Maybe if enough of us write in something will get done.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The way I was able to correct this glitch was by disabling the 480i and leaving only 480p and 1080i enabled.



This is another bug which was introduced in the current Passport release -- the 8300HD now defaults to 480i for SD programming instead of 480p (which the previous release defaulted to). You must disable 480i as an output format (unless your TV doesn't support 480p) if you want your SD content to be displayed in progressive mode.


Scott


----------



## bgrbb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I agree with tinheads opinion. It is always wise to make sure everything is in order at your home.
> 
> 
> However, I would not want to wait until Saturday. I'd *still keep the appointment* but I'd do the swap out myself anyway. See what happens. They can still come in and check things out. I know that it means running around to get it done but that's what I'd do.



Thanks, I agree this is probably the best approach, assuming I actually have time between now and Saturday to make the trip to 23rd. I've found in the past that sometimes the techs don't even have new boxes with them when they make the visit, so it would make sense to try out a different one before the appointment.


----------



## bgrbb

On most, if not all, SD channels I get a thin line of snow on the top of the screen. Has anyone else experienced this and know how to fix?


----------



## rpk113

I have seen this question a few times, and it has gone unanswered...

Will there be a replacement for the Pioneer box which is also has it's lovely HD bugs? So any new HD non-DVR boxes?


----------



## tinhead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, TW has raised rates again. I'm now paying $156 a month and haven't received a new HD channel in quite some time.
> 
> 
> So, I decided that beginning today I'm going to send TW an email via their website inquiring about when we'll get UPN and WB, also the Movie Channel, Cinemax, and Starz. I made sure to mention that Cablevision and RCN carry these channels.
> 
> 
> Anyone want to join me? Maybe if enough of us write in something will get done.




How about everyone here print out their complaints and put a new 39 cent stamp on an envelope and mail it to them?

Why?

Unresolved problems get bumped up to the State of New York Public Service Commission and if enuf of us ***** maybe, just maybe, we'll get a little more for our viewing dollars!

How?

Go to TWCNYC.com and hit 'contact us' , then 'complaints' follow instructions from there.

I'm still waiting for my fone call!


----------



## jcc

Boycott them or do as I do. Only Subscribe to their basic service for $14 a month. I get all of the non pay tier HD, except TNT HD. The problem with TW is that they're a monopoly and as long as there are people like you who's willing to pay the sucker fees, they will do NOTHING! I can just hear them laughing at all of you.


----------



## hsimms




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tinhead* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I disagree.
> 
> Get a tech to come & check out your signal path, wiring and any possible conflicts that you may not realize you have.
> 
> It's not just about the box sometimes. I had a guy reduce my signal strength that was making my box reboot excessively. I didn't believe it but based on results he was right!
> 
> So you never know what's causing your problems.
> 
> Let a tech come out & check out your install. It will save you time in the long run.
> 
> Just think how much you can learn about TWCNYC when talking to a knowledgeable tech, assuming you are lucky enuf to get one.



Couple years ago, not long after getting the 8000, I began getting pixellation, blocks, freeze and complete cutout on a few channels between 90 and 140.


Over a 25 year period, the line in my apartment had ben cut and spliced several times. Didn't seem to bother the Pioneer box the 8000 replaced. Tech ran me a new line from the hallway. Fixed. Things have to be just right with these boxes - even then there is trouble.


----------



## Dm84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrianne* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Also I was told I must bring a receipt for my HDTV to swap out for a new box (!) because they've supposedly had many people getting the HD STB for nonHD TVs.



I got an HD box for a 480i tv and it works fine (I do have an HDTV also). Realistically there's no reason why they can't give everyone an HD box. I'm not really sure why they're being so stingy with the HD boxes.


----------



## AndyHDTV

A Knick away game in on 27, a rangers home game is on 51.

guess which game is showing on 712, not a HD rangers home game, but a upconverted knick game.


somebody messed up!


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, TW has raised rates again. I'm now paying $156 a month and haven't received a new HD channel in quite some time.
> 
> 
> So, I decided that beginning today I'm going to send TW an email via their website inquiring about when we'll get UPN and WB, also the Movie Channel, Cinemax, and Starz. I made sure to mention that Cablevision and RCN carry these channels.
> 
> 
> Anyone want to join me? Maybe if enough of us write in something will get done.



do it, I've done it in the pass and will continue to do it in the future.

But keep in mind that regional TWC's are only part of the problem, deals have to be done at the corporate level before things get moving here.

And we know with TWC's agreement with Universal back in late October means that channels take forever to add.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A Knick away game in on 27, a rangers home game is on 51.
> 
> guess which game is showing on 712, not a HD rangers home game, but a upconverted knick game.
> 
> 
> somebody messed up!




Yeah, that was pretty bizarre. I was pleasantly surprised since I'm a Knicks fan (can actually say that







out loud- for the moment) and the up cconverted 712 looked marginally better than 27.

But I would've been fuming too if it were the other way around. And to make matters more inane, they had the Ranger post game on 712 after the Knicks game.


----------



## barrianne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dm84* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I got an HD box for a 480i tv and it works fine (I do have an HDTV also). Realistically there's no reason why they can't give everyone an HD box. I'm not really sure why they're being so stingy with the HD boxes.



Dm84,


The way two separate TWettes explained to me, they said they were getting complaints from people who got HD STBs and then couldn't understand why they weren't getting HDTV on their nonHDTVs. I never considered that they were possibly trying to hold on to HD boxes; interesting.


I'm just trying to strategize when to swap out my box in the process of switching over from my TV to the new plasma (which is on a flight to Newark!). Since it's always such an ordeal to go 23st what with work and all, I either want to get it when the plasma is ready to go, or hook it up to the old TV in the meantime, which TW seems to frown upon. Not to mention there goes my plan to start DVR'ing 24 on Sunday - I'd lose it in switching the box. oh well. Can't watch it yet anyway because I'm only halfway through the third season.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrianne* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Dm84,
> 
> 
> ... hook it up to the old TV in the meantime, which TW seems to frown upon. .



Screw them and their frowning on us.







We've got plenty to frown on with them.


I would swap out the SD box as soon as I could if I were you. With an HD box on your SD set you have an emergency HD back up. Call me nuts but that's me.


And regarding the DVR, you have a larger hard drive with the HD version rather than the SD DVR. So let them frown some more. Get the HD 8300 for any set you want- HD or SD. It's your money.


This goes back to some early discussions, way back on this thread-- first, the chant was-- getting people to up grade from their analog STB to DTV, to free up bandwidth. Now, the new mantra is-- get rid of the non HD boxes and get TW to sharpen their focus solely on HD.


----------



## barrianne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Screw them and their frowning on us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've got plenty to frown on with them.
> 
> 
> I would swap out the SD box as soon as I could if I were you. With an HD box on your SD set you have an emergency HD back up. Call me nuts but that's me.
> 
> 
> And regarding the DVR, you have a larger hard drive with the HD version rather than the SD DVR. So let them frown some more. Get the HD 8300 for any set you want- HD or SD. It's your money.
> 
> 
> This goes back to some early discussions, way back on this thread-- first, the chant was-- getting people to up grade from their analog STB to DTV, to free up bandwidth. Now, the new mantra is-- get rid of the non HD boxes and get TW to sharpen their focus solely on HD.



I agree, we should be able to get any box we want. But why would they tell me that nonsense about having a "HD receipt"? There's nothing on their website about that.


Forgive me, I don't understand how having the HD box on the SD would serve as an 'emergency HD backup' ?? sorry, clueless. p.s. I only have one cable connection in the house, so the SD tv will be relegated to on-the-air only.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrianne* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I agree, we should be able to get any box we want. But why would they tell me that nonsense about having a "HD receipt"? There's nothing on their website about that.
> 
> 
> Forgive me, I don't understand how having the HD box on the SD would serve as an 'emergency HD backup' ?? sorry, clueless. p.s. I only have one cable connection in the house, so the SD tv will be relegated to on-the-air only.



In your situation, with only one desired cable hook up, my theory (rant) is not applicable. I was referring to a household that might have as an example, say, two cable boxes on two TV's. One TV is HD and the other is SD. In this scenario, I'd have both boxes as HD boxes. The SD TV with the HD box is the emergency back up in the event that the HD box goes down.


Some have reported in the past that TW requires proof of ownership for an HD TV. I understand their logic. I never had that problem.


One thing that you can do to try to assure that you don't waste your time by going there in person is to set it up on the phone first. Call them and explain that you want to come in and swap out your SD for a HD box. They will give you a work order number. When you get to the place they should not give you a hard time. I find that when I call first, I'm already in the system and it expedites the process. Bring ID and a cable bill just in case, though I've never needed that either.


----------



## barrianne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In your situation, with only one desired cable hook up, my theory (rant) is not applicable. I was referring to a household that might have as an example, say, two cable boxes on two TV's. One TV is HD and the other is SD. In this scenario, I'd have both boxes as HD boxes. The SD TV with the HD box is the emergency back up in the event that the HD box goes down.
> 
> 
> Some have reported in the past that TW requires proof of ownership for an HD TV. I understand their logic. I never had that problem.
> 
> 
> One thing that you can do to try to assure that you don't waste your time by going there in person is to set it up on the phone first. Call them and explain that you want to come in and swap out your SD for a HD box. They will give you a work order number. When you get to the place they should not give you a hard time. I find that when I call first, I'm already in the system and it expedites the process. Bring ID and a cable bill just in case, though I've never needed that either.



Thanks LL3HD. Aha, I thought that might have been what you were referring to.


Actually I've never had a problem swapping out a regular box, but the work order idea (and cable bill) is a good one. I wonder if my 'invoice' will service as my 'receipt' even if plasma is not here yet. Debating ...


----------



## LL3HD

Call them and see what they say. If they don't mention anything on the phone regarding bringing the proof of HD purchase nonsense then they certainly can't hassle you when you are there. But if they do mention it on the phone, ask them if your invoice will suffice. Once they approve over the phone, you will be in the system and will not have any problems. By the way, the cable bill and the ID are for your protection, if they ask for it.


----------



## Jake NYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bgrbb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> On most, if not all, SD channels I get a thin line of snow on the top of the screen. Has anyone else experienced this and know how to fix?



Some tvs have a picture adjustment feature which allows you to move the picture up/down and left/right in small increments. My pioneer plasma has it. I had the same problem you describe but was able to eliminate it by shifting the picture slightly upwards. Check your tv's features.


----------



## bgrbb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrianne* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks LL3HD. Aha, I thought that might have been what you were referring to.
> 
> 
> Actually I've never had a problem swapping out a regular box, but the work order idea (and cable bill) is a good one. I wonder if my 'invoice' will service as my 'receipt' even if plasma is not here yet. Debating ...



I swapped an SD box for HD at 23rd st. last week a few days before my HDTV arrived and they didn't require any receipt for the HDTV or even mention that that was needed. I did call first however.


----------



## bgrbb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jake NYC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Some tvs have a picture adjustment feature which allows you to move the picture up/down and left/right in small increments. My pioneer plasma has it. I had the same problem you describe but was able to eliminate it by shifting the picture slightly upwards. Check your tv's features.



I actually was able to fix it by switching the input from DVI1 to DVI2 on my 37" Westy.


----------



## MikeInNY

I've found a bug with my SA 3250HD box, Passport 3.3 build 17. I have no idea if it's limited to my box or is more widespread, and I think you need a box with active FireWire to confirm.


You can see if yours does the same by doing this test (it's a decent number of steps, but pretty easy to do):


1) Turn on Diagnostic Mode by tuning to channel 996, then pressing, on the set-top box, "Exit" and "Select" (the center of the "t" on the right of the box)

2) Tune to a broadcast channel, like 4 or 704.

3) Press, on the STB, "Exit".

4) Use the remote to scroll down the tabs on the left until you get to FireWire, and then hit "Select" on the remote to cycle through the FireWire devices.

5) You should see "EMI = 4 Copy Freely" and "CCI = 4 Copy Freely" on the screen.

6) Change to a cable channel in the middle, say Comedy Central on 45.

7) Repeat steps 3 & 4, you should see "EMI = 2 Copy Once" and "CCI = 2 Copy Once"

8) Repeat steps 2 - 5, you will see that it now says "EMI = 2 Copy Once" and "CCI = 2 Copy Once" instead of "EMI = 4 Copy Freely" and "CCI = 4 Copy Freely"

9) Regardless of what channel you tune to, your STB will stay stuck in this non-EMI/CCI= 4 mode until you hard reboot by unplugging it.


As of several weeks ago, _any_ HD channel I record to my Mac results in files full of errors (for TWC-NYC-only-knows reasons). This new complication now makes it basically impossible to record anything unless I strictly watch broadcast channels or reboot my box all the time...


----------



## LisaM

I just had a brand new out of the box HD8300 installed in my bedroom and you can hear the unit making a thumping noise clear across the room. This unit has the new updated firmware. My other HD8300 (one of the original firmware boxes) is pretty quiet. Is this noise (sounds like drumming) normal for boxes with the new firmware or is this one just a lemon? I can't even judge picture quality yet because my HD plasma is due to arrive on Friday.


Thanks...


----------



## robnec

Hello Mike. I had the same situation as yours. It is unclear to me from your post if you can record standard def. channels. I can record any one but HD. Tuning to HD channel causes

lost firewire link and require the box and dvhs to be reboot. Mine settings are the same as yours. I have also one question.Does anybody knows what is the meaning of this in the menu that you mention:

- IsLocal:1 yes-local host

- plug ID:128

-plug status:3 active

-spts streaming:1 true

for SA box as vendor and

- Islocal:0 no-1394 bus

for JVS dvhs as vendor.

Maybe this will help us understand what is wrong here. Brgds, Robert.


----------



## anthonymoody

LisaM,

Sounds like the hard drive in your new 8300 may be in death throes. Try switching both tuners to channel 200 before turning it off to see if it quiets down. As an aside, doing this is a good idea for all 8300s - it stops the drive from continuously buffering, greatly reduces heat, and prolongs the life of the thing.


TM


----------



## LisaM

Anthony: How do I switch the second tuner to Channel 200?


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tinhead* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How about everyone here print out their complaints and put a new 39 cent stamp on an envelope and mail it to them?
> 
> Why?
> 
> Unresolved problems get bumped up to the State of New York Public Service Commission and if enuf of us ***** maybe, just maybe, we'll get a little more for our viewing dollars!
> 
> How?
> 
> Go to TWCNYC.com and hit 'contact us' , then 'complaints' follow instructions from there.
> 
> I'm still waiting for my fone call!



Tinhead.


Im waiting to hear from TWCNY. Not one word from them.


----------



## jheart

Does anyone know if ESPN is going to pick up the Ranger game tonight ? I would be nice to see Messier's jersey lifted in HD.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jheart* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if ESPN is going to pick up the Ranger game tonight ? I would be nice to see Messier's jersey lifted in HD.




This event' and game will be on MSG 27 and _should_ also be on 712 in HD. If it's on ESPN, it would be blacked out anyway.


----------



## mabrym

I forgot all about firewire, but now I have a computer with a connection. To transfer shows, do I need another type of software?


----------



## barrianne

My TV is being delivered tomorrow, and I'd like to get HDMI cable fast. I know monoprice has them, but anybody know where I can get HDMI cable in midtown? BHPhoto seems to have regular (not ultra high whatever) cable, and RadioShack's got Monster at ridiculous prices. Any clues? I don't know if I can wait for a monoprice.com order. Haven't looked at BB/CC.


Also, are the sizes standard? It's going into a Panny 42" HDMI terminal board. Thanks!


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LisaM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anthony: How do I switch the second tuner to Channel 200?



select 200, press "swap" select 200 on the other tuner.


Note that any "On Demand" channel will serve this function -- I typically set one tuner to 1000 and the other to 1002 before I turn off the cable box.


This quiets the hard-disc down to nothing and saves wear & tear on the drive (in addition to, I assume, reducing power consumption).


Scott


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> select 200, press "swap" select 200 on the other tuner.
> 
> 
> Note that any "On Demand" channel will serve this function -- I typically set one tuner to 1000 and the other to 1002 before I turn off the cable box.
> 
> 
> This quiets the hard-disc down to nothing and saves wear & tear on the drive (in addition to, I assume, reducing power consumption).
> 
> 
> Scott



Scott, for this to work, do you also have to set up the STB for what the turn on' channel is? Is it set for one of these ODs, or as last channel?


----------



## bgrbb

I'm a long time tivo user trying to adjust to the quirky 8300 DVR. Is there a way to watch a show that is currently being recorded, switch to something else (either live or prerecorded) and then go back to the live show and have it resume playback where you left off? So far, I've only seen the resume playback feature show up on the menu with shows that have already finished recording-shows that are still being recorded always start playing back at the beginning, which is highly annoying when you're watching a 3-4 hour game.


----------



## barrianne

What I do is stop the recording and immediately start recording a new recording (PITA), then you can watch the first recording as a saved recording. This is useful for sports -- save the first half, for example, of an NFL game, then make a new recording for the rest of the show. You do then have to fast forward to where you want to be, but then if you switch to another channel, it resumes where you left off.


Like I said, PITA.


----------



## LisaM

Thanks, Scott for the info. Hopefully this will stop the loud thumping noises.


----------



## SRFast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrianne* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My TV is being delivered tomorrow, and I'd like to get HDMI cable fast. I know monoprice has them, but anybody know where I can get HDMI cable in midtown? BHPhoto seems to have regular (not ultra high whatever) cable, and RadioShack's got Monster at ridiculous prices. Any clues? I don't know if I can wait for a monoprice.com order. Haven't looked at BB/CC.
> 
> 
> Also, are the sizes standard? It's going into a Panny 42" HDMI terminal board. Thanks!



You have two options: Patience (monoprice) or Big$$$ (local). I've done lots of "research" on this and there are no reasonably priced HDMI cables to be found in NYC. Connect the set using the component cables and order the cables 2nd day/overnight delivery. Either way, it's cheaper than RS or any other local source.


Good luck.....JL


----------



## AndyHDTV

The MSG-HD feed was up for about 3 minites before it disappered.

They better get this fixed, Messier's number is being retired tonight.


----------



## joeyo1313

THE CAPTAIN is larger then life but we have to watch it in SD twc SUCKS!!!!!


----------



## joeyo1313

Oh wait its back on HD but twc still SUCKS


----------



## AndyHDTV

Email from Time Warner Cable Executive


"all our contracts with MTV networks are currently expired. we are in negotiations to renew them and add MHD. i can't say how long that might take."


"starz HD is not likely until the end of this year, at the earliest."


----------



## AndyHDTV

 http://www.satelliteguys.us/showthread.php?t=51362


----------



## AndyHDTV

4-4 game with 10min to go in the rangers game and they turn off channel 712.

Un-freakin-believable


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 4-4 game with 10min to go in the rangers game and they turn off channel 712.
> 
> Un-freakin-believable



I *know*! How *STUPID* is *that*!!


----------



## angrykumar

Hi all -


Sorry to ask this again - I posted about a week ago but got no responses...


I have the 8300 HD box working fine with my new LCD TV using the component video cables + the composite stereo audio cables.


When I try to use a digital audio cable (instead of the composite audio cables), OR I try an HDMI connection, I lose all sound. I tried rebooting to no avail, and can't see any other options. Help!


As a side question, how do I enter the DIAG mode, and would that help at all?


Thanks so much for any advice!


----------



## Nyc2002




> Quote:
> When I try to use a digital audio cable (instead of the composite audio cables), OR I try an HDMI connection, I lose all sound. I tried rebooting to no avail, and can't see any other options. Help!



I forget which exact setting I changed, but on the DVR setup, did you choose to turn on audio for HDMI ? I believe the default is 'off'.


----------



## angrykumar

Thanks for the thought - I will check it out tonight at home. I don't remember "turn on audio for HDMI" as an option for either the basic or advanced settings acceible via the remote. Is that something I need to access via the DIAG mode?


----------



## Nyc2002

ok, I just checked it, and it's a little different than what I remember










This is with the 8300HD, click settings and then 'more settings'. Under 'Audio Digital Out' choose 'HDMI'. You may have already tried that, but for me the setting was on something else when I initially hooked up my setup with HDMI and therefor got not sound.


good luck ...


----------



## Evan215




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrianne* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My TV is being delivered tomorrow, and I'd like to get HDMI cable fast. I know monoprice has them, but anybody know where I can get HDMI cable in midtown? BHPhoto seems to have regular (not ultra high whatever) cable, and RadioShack's got Monster at ridiculous prices. Any clues? I don't know if I can wait for a monoprice.com order. Haven't looked at BB/CC.
> 
> 
> Also, are the sizes standard? It's going into a Panny 42" HDMI terminal board. Thanks!



Believe it or not, Curcuit City @ the corner of Lex. & 86th has A&R Brand cables at a reasonable price. Way cheaper than "Monster" or you can call Michael @ Lenexpo @ *Lenexpo.com* and he will overnight them to ya. Just tell him Evan from NYC sent ya.


Hope this helps!


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *angrykumar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the thought - I will check it out tonight at home. I don't remember "turn on audio for HDMI" as an option for either the basic or advanced settings acceible via the remote. Is that something I need to access via the DIAG mode?



NO you can not get it that way.You have to getit from settings on the remote and press the A on the remote. Go to audio out and you will see Dolby Digtal, Two channal,HDMI. ON my HDTV i have HDMI from 8300HD to my HDTV and i get audio but when i go to other two settings i dont.Does any one else get this???


----------



## rgrossman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Evan215* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Believe it or not, Curcuit City @ the corner of Lex. & 86th has A&R Brand cables at a reasonable price.



It's Best Buy at 86th and Lex. Circuit City is on 86th between 2nd and 3rd.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 4-4 game with 10min to go in the rangers game and they turn off channel 712.
> 
> Un-freakin-believable



yeah, and for some reason my recording on 712 didn't start until the Rangers were up 1-0. at least i got to see it live...it was a great experience. still thinking about calling up TWC and asking for a credit though...for the prices we pay their performance is really unacceptable.


----------



## LisaM

Well, my brand new 8300 HD box which was making noise finally completely died on Thursday morning. No power, no nothing. After fighting with TWC on the phone and being told that the next service call was next week, I ventured down to 23rd Street. My previous experience (when the 8300HDs first came out) at 23rd Street was horrible since they had none in stock and tried to foist off an 8000HD on me. This time, things were much different - I was in and out of there in 15 minutes with a brand new 8300HD, rev. 2.2.


I still hear some noise from the box but I am keeping my fingers crossed that this is normal.


----------



## barrianne

I got a 8300HD box the other day, friday night, at 23rd st. with a work order (thank you forum advice gods) and besides a 20 min. wait in line, the transaction took about 5 min. Hooked up my PHD428UK today -- looks fab.


Thanks all for advice on HMDI -- finally got one at BH Photo, even though they tried to foist Monster on me. Glad I did, watching HD happily today. First day of HD + plasma + TWCNYC. I was terrified, but it seems to be working!


----------



## jcc

What's going on at ABC HD? They look like they're testing he channel...They have test patterns and videos as well as sound.


----------



## barrianne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What's going on at ABC HD? They look like they're testing he channel...They have test patterns and videos as well as sound.




I saw a trailer for the 'new' movie 'monsters inc." -- obviously a test, before they reverted back to ABC news. Thanks for using us a guinea pigs ABC. monsters inc. looked amazing though.


----------



## angrykumar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> NO you can not get it that way.You have to getit from settings on the remote and press the A on the remote. Go to audio out and you will see Dolby Digtal, Two channal,HDMI. ON my HDTV i have HDMI from 8300HD to my HDTV and i get audio but when i go to other two settings i dont.Does any one else get this???



Thanks for all the advice. However, it doesn't seem that I'm given the option to switch to HDMI as an audio option. The only options are dolby and 2-channel. I obviously have an HDMI out port in the back. Any idea why I am not being given HDMI as an audio option?


Thanks for all your help!


----------



## jcc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrianne* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I saw a trailer for the 'new' movie 'monsters inc." -- obviously a test, before they reverted back to ABC news. Thanks for using us a guinea pigs ABC. monsters inc. looked amazing though.




Yea, I can't wait for Blu-ray movies!


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *angrykumar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the advice. However, it doesn't seem that I'm given the option to switch to HDMI as an audio option. The only options are dolby and 2-channel. I obviously have an HDMI out port in the back. Any idea why I am not being given HDMI as an audio option?
> 
> 
> Thanks for all your help!



Do you have your 8300HD HDMI cable going to your tv. I have mine hooked up that way ,and i get the HDMI and the otther two audio settings. My HDMI is on video7on my tv.


----------



## barrianne

I kinda don't wanna say anything, but I just hooked up my HD today for the first time, and I'm getting what appear to be the HDXtra channels, like HDNet, although I didn't ask for it. I swapped out my old box last night. My subscription is for the Dbest, or the digital + premium, but not HDExtra. What gives?


----------



## eddieb187

HBO HD is out in upstate NY.

208 & 701 blank gray screen.

Non-HD 201 working fine.

This has been a recurring problem up here for months now.

Is HBO HD working in the city?

Has it been out recently?

Also, anyone know if they're going to add any new HD channels?

Thanks,

Eddie


----------



## barrianne

HBO HD working here in Northern Manhattan


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LisaM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, my brand new 8300 HD box which was making noise finally completely died on Thursday morning. No power, no nothing. After fighting with TWC on the phone and being told that the next service call was next week, I ventured down to 23rd Street. My previous experience (when the 8300HDs first came out) at 23rd Street was horrible since they had none in stock and tried to foist off an 8000HD on me. This time, things were much different - I was in and out of there in 15 minutes with a brand new 8300HD, rev. 2.2.
> 
> 
> I still hear some noise from the box but I am keeping my fingers crossed that this is normal.



Lisa, I don't think that's normal. My 8300 box operates completely without making any noise at all.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrianne* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I kinda don't wanna say anything, but I just hooked up my HD today for the first time, and I'm getting what appear to be the HDXtra channels, like HDNet, although I didn't ask for it. I swapped out my old box last night. My subscription is for the Dbest, or the digital + premium, but not HDExtra. What gives?



If you're =sure= you're not being charged for that extra pay tier, count your lucky stars. I have dBest too, and *that*, including the HDExtra pay tier, is plenty expensive enough.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrianne* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I got a 8300HD box the other day, friday night, at 23rd st. with a work order (thank you forum advice gods) and besides a 20 min. wait in line, the transaction took about 5 min. Hooked up my PHD428UK today -- looks fab.
> 
> 
> Thanks all for advice on HMDI -- finally got one at BH Photo, even though they tried to foist Monster on me. Glad I did, watching HD happily today. First day of HD + plasma + TWCNYC. I was terrified, but it seems to be working!



When I had my 8300 box installed by the TWC guy, i inquired about using an HDMI cable with the box...and he said it wouldn't work with this box, that i would have sound issues with HDMI. But from the "sound" of it (hehehe) it seems that a lot of you guys are happy with HDMI. So what =is= the story? Is the pic and sound quality THAT much better with the HDMI cable over composite?? Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## MikeInNY




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrianne* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I kinda don't wanna say anything, but I just hooked up my HD today for the first time, and I'm getting what appear to be the HDXtra channels, like HDNet, although I didn't ask for it. I swapped out my old box last night. My subscription is for the Dbest, or the digital + premium, but not HDExtra. What gives?



Enjoy it!


A friend of mine had that happen to him when he swapped out for an 8300HD DVR. He didn't even have the dBest package, but was getting the same thing as you. It ended up being fixed after a few days.


From having a box swapped by a tech last week, when they first hooked my replacement up it got every channel they offered. The tech had to call in the box's address and reboot it to get it configured to my package. Seems like some automatic thing that isn't happening like it should, or it's taking longer to propagate through their system than it should. TWC NYC is probably (shock of shocks) having some technical difficulties....


----------



## LisaM

My other two dvrs are both original 8300HDs and are very quiet but for a slight fan noise. The two new ones are both rev 2.2 (the dead box and the new replacement). Perhaps another quirk of the revised firmware is the noise, which sounds like a drum beating. It likely comes from the hard drive. So far, this box is working fine so I will keep my fingers crossed. The noise is definitely noticible in a bedroom late at night. I am trying Anthony's suggestion about tuning both tuners to 200 to see if that helps.


----------



## barrianne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When I had my 8300 box installed by the TWC guy, i inquired about using an HDMI cable with the box...and he said it wouldn't work with this box, that i would have sound issues with HDMI. But from the "sound" of it (hehehe) it seems that a lot of you guys are happy with HDMI. So what =is= the story? Is the pic and sound quality THAT much better with the HDMI cable over composite?? Thanks for your feedback.



We've had our TV for one day, and our sound is going from STB box right to our receiver (not from the TV -- which has no speakers). We are using HDMI, looks great, sounds great (I have Bose acoustimass, nothing fancy), although we've had a couple of sound blips, drop outs, but not many. Less than .05% of the time. Not sure if it's the HDMI or the HD signal in general (?)


----------



## barrianne

mike mi, we haven't tried component though.


----------



## rycelover

8300HD flickers on and off

I've had my 8300HD (passport software on TWCNYC) for about 11 months and recently have been noticing an annoying problem with it: when my plasma tv is turned off, the dvr unit would flicker on and off constantly. I see it on the front lcd display where the 720p and power symbol would flicker constantly between "On" and "off".


It would not be so bad if it did not affect my recordings. For example, I record Las Vegas on NBC at 9:00 PM on Mondays. If the tv is not on when the show starts, but the dvr is not behaving and flickering between on and off, then the show will not record when it should, until I turn on the TV and the dvr returns to its normal "On" state and the recording will begin at that time. I now have a library of shows that do no start on time.


The sa8300 is hooked up through hdmi


Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## barrianne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LisaM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My other two dvrs are both original 8300HDs and are very quiet but for a slight fan noise. The two new ones are both rev 2.2 (the dead box and the new replacement). Perhaps another quirk of the revised firmware is the noise, which sounds like a drum beating. It likely comes from the hard drive. So far, this box is working fine so I will keep my fingers crossed. The noise is definitely noticible in a bedroom late at night. I am trying Anthony's suggestion about tuning both tuners to 200 to see if that helps.



My new 8300HD is much noisier than my old 8300 (nonHD) box, and it sounds like more than a fan noise but like hard drive churning. I thought, oh well, it's HD, it's working harder







but I shall keep my fingers crossed as well. Yikes. It's not noticeable when playing the TV but if you mute the TV you can hear it and it's very loud if you put your ear right next to the STB (assumedly not the way you're supposed to use the box, with your ear next to it, that is).


p.s. I have no tuner in my TV.


How do you find out what version firmware you have?


----------



## barrianne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrianne* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My new 8300HD is much noisier than my old 8300 (nonHD) box, and it sounds like more than a fan noise but like hard drive churning. I thought, oh well, it's HD, it's working harder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I shall keep my fingers crossed as well. Yikes. It's not noticeable when playing the TV but if you mute the TV you can hear it and it's very loud if you put your ear right next to the STB (assumedly not the way you're supposed to use the box, with your ear next to it, that is).
> 
> 
> p.s. I have no tuner in my TV.
> 
> 
> How do you find out what version firmware you have?



LisaM,


Maybe they're using a cheaper hard drive. Various computers are louder than others depending on hard drive used.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrianne* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> We've had our TV for one day, and our sound is going from STB box right to our receiver (not from the TV -- which has no speakers). We are using HDMI, looks great, sounds great (I have Bose acoustimass, nothing fancy), although we've had a couple of sound blips, drop outs, but not many. Less than .05% of the time. Not sure if it's the HDMI or the HD signal in general (?)



See(?).....that is =probably= the dolby digital signal from the HD program....at least that's what i =think= it is. And on my system, i'm hearing DD 5.1 sound just perfectly, as it comes via composite cable. I wonder how much better the sound and pic would be with HDMI instead. I can't imagine it's THAT much better.


----------



## csundbom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *csundbom* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Update, connected component, enabled all resolutions, changed EDID to DFLT in Lumagen, set start-up channel to 725 (720p ESPN-HD). Then I pulled the plug on the cable box, disconnected the component cable and reconnected HDMI. After plugging the cable box back in, I now have 480p and 1080i working. No 720p. Looks like I'm back. Thanks again.



Update. I now have 480p/720p/1080i working. It looks like this is EDID related. I changed the Lumagen to "PASS", meaning it will consult the plasma for supported resolutions to advertise. This made 720p work again. Setting EDID to "OFF" defaults the 8300HD to 1080i only, setting EDID to "DFLT" enables 480p/1080i. Only the "PASS" setting enabled all three resolutions. Looks like the "Output formats" options in the 8300HD is almost a placebo when you run HDMI, since it restricts your options to whatever the EDID data advertises. It would be nice to be able to do either:


1. Turn EDID support On/Off on the 8300HD.

2. Have a selection in the Lumagen of what scanrates to advertise.


Please note that once the 8300HD decided that a resolution is supported/not supported, it will remember this until the next reboot. Changes to the Lumagen config will not be recognized unless the 8300HD is rebooted. Looks like the EDID identification happens the first time you tune to a channel with a particular scanrate.


----------



## pciav




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *csundbom* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Update. I now have 480p/720p/1080i working. It looks like this is EDID related. I changed the Lumagen to "PASS", meaning it will consult the plasma for supported resolutions to advertise. This made 720p work again. Setting EDID to "OFF" defaults the 8300HD to 1080i only, setting EDID to "DFLT" enables 480p/1080i. Only the "PASS" setting enabled all three resolutions. Looks like the "Output formats" options in the 8300HD is almost a placebo when you run HDMI, since it restricts your options to whatever the EDID data advertises. It would be nice to be able to do either:
> 
> 
> 1. Turn EDID support On/Off on the 8300HD.
> 
> 2. Have a selection in the Lumagen of what scanrates to advertise.
> 
> 
> Please note that once the 8300HD decided that a resolution is supported/not supported, it will remember this until the next reboot. Changes to the Lumagen config will not be recognized unless the 8300HD is rebooted. Looks like the EDID identification happens the first time you tune to a channel with a particular scanrate.



Carl,


Can you report your findings to Lumagen and see what they say. I sent some info to Patrick and he said they would look into it when they get a chance. Any further info we can provide would help.


I have 480p/720p/1080i working with the Lumagen set to dflt and not pass. At one point I had 480i working also. That has now disappeared and would really like to get that back as it helps with SD material to let the Luamgen deinterlace Vs. the 8300. I asked Lumagen if the loss of 480i was possibly EDID related??

*Is anyone able to ouput 480i over HDMI?*


----------



## csundbom

I posted the details in the Lumagen forum. I suspect that if you reboot your cable box, you will lose 720p. It happened to me when I was set to DFLT. Not sure if we have the same firmware on the 8300 and scaler of course...


----------



## pciav




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *csundbom* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I posted the details in the Lumagen forum. I suspect that if you reboot your cable box, you will lose 720p. It happened to me when I was set to DFLT. Not sure if we have the same firmware on the 8300 and scaler of course...



I have an original 8300HD box, Rev. 1.2? and the latest TW software download reported here 1.8112? (going from memory) and I am using the latest Lumagen 12-27-05 firmware.


----------



## csundbom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pciav* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have an original 8300HD box, Rev. 1.2? and the latest TW software download reported here 1.8112? (going from memory) and I am using the latest Lumagen 12-27-05 firmware.



I have hardware revision 2.1 on mine, the rest of our versions are identical.


----------



## DNINE

My Dvr makes Noise like Crazy even when everthing is off. I callled TW NYC they said it is a common problem


----------



## LisaM

My new dvr is so loud that I can hear it above the dialogue from the movie, which is unacceptable. My other two dvrs are both the original 8300 boxes and are pretty quiet. This box can be heard "thumping" from 9 feet across the room. A tech is coming tomorrow to replace it with box #3 in this saga (the first box died after 2 days). This cannot be normal regardless of what the customer service people say. I wonder if it is connected to the Rev 2.2?


Updated to add that I spoke to a CSR who said that it sounds like a bad hard drive in the box (2 in one week?!). They are bringing yet another one tomorrow.


Also - out of curiosity, did anyone have audio and video dropouts during Cold Case tonight? I also had audio dropouts on Discovery HD tonight. Not sure if it was system wide or related to my box.


----------



## barrianne

I don't think my DVR is that loud. It definitely "thumps" and is louder than the previous box, but can't hear it over dialogue, if that helps.


----------



## DNINE

Very loud. it is the Hard drive constantly writing or reading. sometimes it's louder then others


----------



## barrianne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LisaM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My new dvr is so loud that I can hear it above the dialogue from the movie, which is unacceptable. My other two dvrs are both the original 8300 boxes and are pretty quiet. This box can be heard "thumping" from 9 feet across the room. A tech is coming tomorrow to replace it with box #3 in this saga (the first box died after 2 days). This cannot be normal regardless of what the customer service people say. I wonder if it is connected to the Rev 2.2?
> 
> 
> Updated to add that I spoke to a CSR who said that it sounds like a bad hard drive in the box (2 in one week?!). They are bringing yet another one tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Also - out of curiosity, did anyone have audio and video dropouts during Cold Case tonight? I also had audio dropouts on Discovery HD tonight. Not sure if it was system wide or related to my box.



LisaM, just reread your post.


During NFL broadcasts from today, watched in recorded mode all day, no audio dropouts. However, I watdhed Discovery HD for a short time tonight and there were some audio dropouts.


----------



## DNINE

Can someone tell me where I can find the upcoming HD channels if there are any?


----------



## LL3HD











Knicks in HD?


Anyone know what's up?


They are home but it's not on 712 in HD!


Anyone getting it in HD right now?

Is this a Queens problem?


----------



## LL3HD

It's listed on the program guide on 712HD.

They are saying on the telecast that it's in HD.


But nothing yet!


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's listed on the program guide on 712HD.
> 
> They are saying on the telecast that it's in HD.
> 
> 
> But nothing yet!



This =sucks=. Someone asleep at the switch at TWC again?? Or does the whole dept take off for MLK Day?


----------



## LL3HD

No HD today for the Knicks game...


Just called the rocket scientists and they said that the next scheduled Knicks HD broadcast is 1-24. This doesn't make sense. They are home Friday but this game is not going to be in HD according to the CSR


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No HD today for the Knicks game...
> 
> 
> Just called the rocket scientists and they said that the next scheduled Knicks HD broadcast is 1-24. This doesn't make sense. They are home Friday but this game is not going to be in HD according to the CSR



Absolutely *atrocious!!*


----------



## LL3HD

At least the game Thursday is on TNT. No BS with them, just HD.


----------



## teebeebee1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No HD today for the Knicks game...
> 
> 
> Just called the rocket scientists and they said that the next scheduled Knicks HD broadcast is 1-24. This doesn't make sense. They are home Friday but this game is not going to be in HD according to the CSR




They are wrong its on the guide right now, all home games are HD, it really depends on the morons you get there.


I've had at least 5 or 6 cable providers in the country, TWC is EASILY the worst and has the least educated and intelligent people when i call. I blame the NYC factor, rarely do I get someone that is actually born in the US when I call, its like walking onto the subway station and asking a random person about my cable.


Worthless this city.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No HD today for the Knicks game...
> 
> 
> Just called the rocket scientists and they said that the next scheduled Knicks HD broadcast is 1-24. This doesn't make sense. They are home Friday but this game is not going to be in HD according to the CSR



Let's try looking at it as to why they're NOT showing the game. Certainly it appears TWC hasn't COMMITTED to a full-time MSG HD station, since it doesn't even *say* MSG HD on ch 712, but rather they use that annoying cop out "HD Specials" designation for 712. But in any event, it's a disturbing trend, considering all the money *some* of us pay for this service (about $144/mo), overall.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teebeebee1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I blame the NYC factor, rarely do I get someone that is actually born in the US when I call, its like walking onto the subway station and asking a random person about my cable.
> 
> 
> Worthless this city.




I put the blame on TW, not NY. Try not to let these idiots put a bad taste in your mouth for the Big Apple.


99% of the TW CSRs, which I speak to on the phone, are located in Canada. Next time you talk to one of these incompetent fools, ask them where they are.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No HD today for the Knicks game...
> 
> 
> Just called the rocket scientists and they said that the next scheduled Knicks HD broadcast is 1-24. This doesn't make sense. They are home Friday but this game is not going to be in HD according to the CSR



=WHO's= home on Friday?? I won't be...i'm going to see *THE STONES* at the Garden this Friday!


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> =WHO's= home on Friday?? I won't be...i'm going to see *THE STONES* at the Garden this Friday!










My mistake, Stones Friday, Knicks Saturday


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mistake, Stones Friday, Knicks Saturday



Gotcha. I had to look at my Stones tix again to make sure i had put the right date on the calendar!


----------



## coneyparleg

Do I have to sign up for the HD extra package to enjoy HD ppv? Kinda sucks if I do, having to pay extra to then pay extra, currently it says no programing or something


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Scott, for this to work, do you also have to set up the STB for what the turn on' channel is? Is it set for one of these ODs, or as last channel?



Good question. I leave mine as "last channel", but my assumption is that the box will remain tuned to the last channel you had it on until you power it back up, and then it will switch to your "turn on" channel. This can be verified by checking if the "turn on" channel is buffered when you power up. If there is no back buffer then you can be pretty sure that it just switches to your channel when you turn it on. Mine is generally (if it wasn't recording something) buffered with an hour of whatever the last channel I had it tuned to.


Scott


----------



## barrianne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coneyparleg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do I have to sign up for the HD extra package to enjoy HD ppv? Kinda sucks if I do, having to pay extra to then pay extra, currently it says no programing or something



I don't think HDPPV exists -- I think they just give you movies (a/k/a HDNet Movies) once you pay for the extra HD tier. See below:


Currently, Time Warner Cable offers the following channels in true High Definition:



Ch. 701 HBO*

Ch. 702 CBS

Ch. 703 Showtime*

Ch. 704 NBC

Ch. 705 Fox

Ch. 706 Discovery HD Theater

Ch. 707 ABC

Ch. 710 TNT HD

Ch. 713 Thirteen



*Available with premium subscription.




We also offer channels with programming in wide-screen format, including:



Ch. 714 Kids 13

Ch. 715 Thirteen World

Ch. 730 ABC News Now

Ch. 731 NBC 4 Weather Plus

Ch. 750 WNJN




HDXtra is HERE! - This special package of HDTV channels is designed for those who want the best HD programming available today. HDXtra is available to all new and existing DTV customers (Digital or DTV in Hudson Valley) with an HDTV cable box at a subscription rate of $8.95/month.



HDXtra Includes:



ESPN HD: Your favorite sports-only better. Catch live NFL, NBA and Major League Baseball telecasts, plus College World Series, Golf and more. [Ch. 725]



INHD: The 24/7 High-Def experience-NBA, major league and college sports, special events, movies, original programming and more. [Ch. 721]



INHD2: Non-stop entertainment, including IMAX features, vivid travel and nature shows, plus stunning animated film shorts. [Ch. 722]



HDNet Movies: Great films and HD original features, all as they were meant to be seen, in their original aspect ratio. [Ch. 723]



HDNet: A wide variety of entertaining original content, including Sports on HDNet, HDNet Concert Series and HD Hollywood. [Ch. 724]


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrianne* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I kinda don't wanna say anything, but I just hooked up my HD today for the first time, and I'm getting what appear to be the HDXtra channels, like HDNet, although I didn't ask for it. I swapped out my old box last night. My subscription is for the Dbest, or the digital + premium, but not HDExtra. What gives?



Happens every time someone swaps in a new box. Takes a couple of days before it automatically programs itself for your package. Most of the time you get all (or nearly all) of the channels offered for a day or 2 until it settles in to what you ordered. Someone posts about this about once-a-month.


If you call to complain (or for some other problem), they will immediately zap your box with the correct settings. Best to not say anything and enjoy it while it lasts.



Scott


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coneyparleg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do I have to sign up for the HD extra package to enjoy HD ppv? Kinda sucks if I do, having to pay extra to then pay extra, currently it says no programing or something



There is an "HD PPV" channel (720), but there is never anything on it. As long as it's been there (6 months?), there has only been one event offered -- some boxing match in HD 3 or 4 months ago.


You don't have to subscibe to anything special to get it -- you can tune in and see if there's anything available just like any other PPV channel. It's just that there's never anything there. Seems like just about every other market in the country has some (if paltry) selection of HD PPV movies available....just not TWC-NYC.


Scott


----------



## coneyparleg

Thanks for the quick response. I'm thinking of moving to Yonkers where Cablevision has MOD HD, joking but really we are getting short changed. Thanks again


----------



## mabrym

Does anyone know where to get an accurate list of the channels in the various packages available? Right now I have the Entertainment Pack for $96.95 a month, plus HD DVR and HD Combo. But on the website the only options I see are DTV Intro Pack and DTV Value Pack. But if you click on the list of channels, it shows the same list for both.


Anyway, I want to get the cheapest package, plus the DVR and the HD Xxtra. But some time ago a CSR said I couldn't do that, that in order to get the latter 2 I had to get the complete digital channel package. This sounds like BS to me.


Does anyone have DTV Intro and the HD DVR and HD Xxtra? And what channels would I lose?


----------



## mabrym

Re my post above I think I found the answer. There are some channels with an asterisk that don't come with the Intro Pack. I would lose ESPN but that's OK as I would have ESPN HD. I only watch ESPN2 for VaTech football once or twice a year. On FX Nip/Tuck is over for a while and so is Rescue Me. I only watch IFC once in a while. So I can save $30 or so a month by missing The Shield on FX. I can live with that.


What about YES? Would I still get the games that are shown on the HD channel? I assume the new Mets network will be on the premium tier but I can switch back when the season starts.


----------



## bgrbb

Does anyone know when or if we are getting UHD and MHD?


----------



## AndyHDTV

UHD should be hear before the olympics next month & MHD is part negotiations with MTV and their networks.


----------



## Evan215




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rycelover* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 8300HD flickers on and off
> 
> I've had my 8300HD (passport software on TWCNYC) for about 11 months and recently have been noticing an annoying problem with it: when my plasma tv is turned off, the dvr unit would flicker on and off constantly. I see it on the front lcd display where the 720p and power symbol would flicker constantly between "On" and "off"....
> 
> 
> Anyone else have this problem?




Yes, I've been experiencing the same thing. Color roll as well. Don't know what to do about it though. I just switch channels and come right back to my original channel and that clears it up.


PITA though!!!


----------



## vlapietra

Anyone else been noticing very poor picture quality on the NBA games broadcast on INHD?

I can't specifically remember which, but the last two games I tuned in for looked heavily compressed with a ton of blocking artifacts.

Other HD (including a TNT NBA game) looked fine at the same time. Anyone else notice?


----------



## andrewjnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teebeebee1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> TI've had at least 5 or 6 cable providers in the country, TWC is EASILY the worst and has the least educated and intelligent people when i call. I blame the NYC factor, rarely do I get someone that is actually born in the US when I call, its like walking onto the subway station and asking a random person about my cable.
> 
> 
> Worthless this city.



Ouch! I'd bet money that most of the TWC employees you're complaining about are actually in a call-center bunker in Nebraska or South Dakota (or maybe even in India) and not here in New York. Calling NYC worthless is fightin' words! There are endless reasons why the advantages of New York's cultural diversity far outweigh the drawbacks.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vlapietra* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone else been noticing very poor picture quality on the NBA games broadcast on INHD?
> 
> I can't specifically remember which, but the last two games I tuned in for looked heavily compressed with a ton of blocking artifacts.
> 
> Other HD (including a TNT NBA game) looked fine at the same time. Anyone else notice?



I've noticed it too, couldn't watch it.

hopefully the next game is decent.


----------



## barrianne

Did anybody have a problem at 9:35 tonight? My recordings of Lost and Million Dollar Baby got screwed up. Million Doillar Baby picked up again at 9:35, but Lost never resurfaced. Guess I have to go to iTunes ; (


----------



## AndyHDTV

MSG Network has announced that it will have select away games from the Knicks & Rangers in HD. The first game is Thursday 01/19/06, lets see if they turn on 712!

http://www.msgnetwork.com/content_ne...ers&league=nhl


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrianne* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did anybody have a problem at 9:35 tonight? My recordings of Lost and Million Dollar Baby got screwed up. Million Doillar Baby picked up again at 9:35, but Lost never resurfaced. Guess I have to go to iTunes ; (



I recorded Lost, and watched it later. There appeared to be no problem on my recording.


-barry


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> MSG Network has announced that it will have select away games from the Knicks & Rangers in HD. The first game is Thursday 01/19/06, lets see if they turn on 712!
> 
> http://www.msgnetwork.com/content_ne...ers&league=nhl




Great information, thanks for the tip.


I read the link and found it kind of funny that the Knicks first away game in HD is against the Nets. We would've received the HD feed anyway as a Nets home game via YES.


Regardless, I hope that this is the beginning of more Knicks in HD. This will be greatly appreciated


----------



## chopsueychris

I HAVE NO FUGGIN CABLE OR INTERNET!!!!!


Well the storm knocked out power and mor eimportantly cable!!!


I had to go to brooklyn to watch lsot last night and even worse.. READ A BOOK SINCE I HAD NO TV TO WATCH!!!


Supposidly TWC said possibly as late as NEXT WEDNESDAY TO HAVE THE CABLE REPAIRED!!!


WHAT BS IS THAT!


Freaking 40+mph winds in bayside. Damn you all to hell


----------



## adrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrianne* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did anybody have a problem at 9:35 tonight? My recordings of Lost and Million Dollar Baby got screwed up. Million Doillar Baby picked up again at 9:35, but Lost never resurfaced. Guess I have to go to iTunes ; (



No problem with my Lost recording. I did notice that coming out of one commercial break the broadcast was in SD for the first couple of seconds.


----------



## extacy1375

I don't know if its me, or if there is something wrong.


I have a SA8300HD DVR box(made 9/14/05 Rev 2.2) hooked up to a Toshiba 46HM95(kept in natural setting) via HDMI.


1- When using the RC video source button to adjust aspect ratio on SD channels, I get a row of black bars and than another row of gray in 4:3. When I use stretch or zoom, it just takes away the inner grey row but still leaves the black.

Is this right?

Also, where is the bypass button it says in the menu after you hit video source on RC?


2- My HD channels sometimes flicker red and blue. Sometimes, some channels will only come with audio, during this, I cant pull up guide or info from box. I can only change channel without picture.

Anyone experience this?


3- Adding channels to favorites do not seem to be working right.

Is this me?


My setting on the box is--

Aspect Ratio--Widescreen : Stretch 4:3

Outport Format--All of them

Audio--Digital Out HDMI


----------



## LL3HD

Try it without the 480i output selected.


----------



## gkurcon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chopsueychris* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I had to go to brooklyn to watch lsot last night and even worse.. READ A BOOK SINCE I HAD NO TV TO WATCH!!!



Oh the humanity!


----------



## LisaM

My 8300HD box (rev 1.2) is acting weirdly (what a shock). It is hooked up via HDMI to the plasma. When I turn off the set, the box usually turns off (as it should). However, sometimes, instead of turning off, the writing on the box starts to flicker between the channel number, the time, and 1080i HDTV. The only way to stop this is to pull the plug and reboot. Any ideas?


----------



## raydelapena

DOes anyone know how to change the gray bars displayed when viewing SD channels to black bars? Is this possible with the 8300 box?


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raydelapena* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> DOes anyone know how to change the gray bars displayed when viewing SD channels to black bars? Is this possible with the 8300 box?



CAN'T


----------



## AndyHDTV

Can you tell me why WB11 (WPIX) in NYC is not available in HD to Time Warner Cable Subscribers? Is it a contract issue that's holding it up and if so, are their negotiations taking place to deliver it?


Betty Berlamino, VP & GM of WB11:

"Hi...thanks for writing! I would suggest that you contact Time Warner Cable and ask them when they plan to include WB11 on their HD tier. There is no issue (that I know of) holding them up. THANK YOU!"



Wonder what that means, TWC could pass along the HD signal but chooses not to?


----------



## AndyHDTV

TWCNYC is supposed to be implementing Swithed Digital Technology to allow for more HD channels to be broadcasted.

Who knows when or even if it's being done right now.


A little info on it.
http://hdtv.forsandiego.com/messages...8204#POST22373


----------



## broadwayblue

why isn't the Rangers game on in HD tonight? doesn't Time Warner know when games are available in HD? this is the first MSG road game to be available in HD and these TWC clowns have dropped the ball again.
















MSG Takes HD on the Road 


any chance they can get their act together and get the game on sunday in HD?


----------



## broadwayblue

great, now the SD feed isn't even working.







was it something i said?


----------



## chopsueychris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> why isn't the Rangers game on in HD tonight? doesn't Time Warner know when games are available in HD? this is the first MSG road game to be available in HD and these TWC clowns have dropped the ball again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSG Takes HD on the Road
> 
> 
> any chance they can get their act together and get the game on sunday in HD?



xi saw the game fine here in queens on 712.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> TWCNYC is supposed to be implementing Swithed Digital Technology to allow for more HD channels to be broadcasted.
> 
> Who knows when or even if it's being done right now.
> 
> 
> A little info on it.
> http://hdtv.forsandiego.com/messages...8204#POST22373



This was posted about at least 6 months ago. And if I recall the details -- yes, TW is testing this technology. But NYC will be one of the last markets to get it. So it won't help us much, if at all, for a long while.


Scott


----------



## DNINE

Has anyone tried switching to Satellite? if so any remarks.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chopsueychris* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> xi saw the game fine here in queens on 712.



great, so you get it in Queens but they can't give it to those of us in Manhattan? glad you got to see it at least. the standard MSG feed is beyond horrible.


----------



## tinhead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried switching to Satellite? if so any remarks.



This forum is for Time Warner cable NYC.

Search for DirecTV or Dish for a sat info. forum.


I came from DirecTV almost a year ago.


What are you trying to ask?

I imagine some people here have 'switched' from sat(ie:VOOM) to cable over the last few years.

Sat sux even more than TWCNYC right now!


Waiting for MPEG4!


----------



## patrickpiteo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried switching to Satellite? if so any remarks.



I have both.. what do you want to know about satellite?


----------



## LawrenceB

Ranger fans need to band together and protest to MSG and TWC. There was another road game on HDNet earlier this season that was also blacked out in Manhattasn. Meanwhile we have to watch the ultra crappy SD feed with minutes of no picutre and a period of no sound...it's getting unbearbale...especially after being teased with home games on 712 in HD....that is, if you didn't try recording them on DVR, which doesn't work. Argghhhh


----------



## patrickpiteo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> great, so you get it in Queens but they can't give it to those of us in Manhattan? glad you got to see it at least. the standard MSG feed is beyond horrible.



MSG HD plain sucks right now on TWCNY..


----------



## patrickpiteo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LawrenceB* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ranger fans need to band together and protest to MSG and TWC. There was another road game on HDNet earlier this season that was also blacked out in Manhattasn. Meanwhile we have to watch the ultra crappy SD feed with minutes of no picutre and a period of no sound...it's getting unbearbale...especially after being teased with home games on 712 in HD....that is, if you didn't try recording them on DVR, which doesn't work. Argghhhh



The PQ on 712 MSG HD has a lot to be deisred...


----------



## bgrbb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LawrenceB* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ranger fans need to band together and protest to MSG and TWC. There was another road game on HDNet earlier this season that was also blacked out in Manhattasn. Meanwhile we have to watch the ultra crappy SD feed with minutes of no picutre and a period of no sound...it's getting unbearbale...especially after being teased with home games on 712 in HD....that is, if you didn't try recording them on DVR, which doesn't work. Argghhhh



Why is DVR disabled for recording 712? Seems beyond ridiculous.


----------



## LawrenceB

I would take 712 over anything else anyday. how picky can we be at the moment? it's 1000 times better than 27. As for recording issue I think it's just lazy from TWC, no other possible reason. They just need to fix the channel.


----------



## PennHORN

I just bought a Panasonic TH42PX50U and live in NYC and have Time Warner Cable. I have the SA 8300 HD DVR box.


I am just not satisfied with my SD PQ. Yes I know SD sucks compared to HD and I know that if the source sucks there isn't much you can do about it. I have hooked up the STB to my TV using component cables.


First of all I have to use the STB to stretch 4:3 SD material. In settings: more settings menu I have chosen my TV to be widescreen. Now if I choose sidebar 4:3 material and let my tv stretch it there will still be sidebars. To fill the screen I have my tv's aspect ratio set to Just and the STB to widescreen 16:9; stretch 4:3.


Is this correct. Is there any other way for my TV and not the STB to stretch the content? I have tried everything and it doesn't seem like you can


I am also constantly fiddling with the video output. First off, chossing 1080i makes even 720p content look better. Also, I have read that passing through the signal for the TV to handle is the best but it seems to me just enabling 1080i only seems to have better PQ than enabling 480p, 480, and 720p.


What should a newbie like me do. I just wish there was more HD content.


----------



## coneyparleg

Sorry to go off topic but I trust the knowledge from this board most;

If I get one of those upconverting DVD players, can I only get 1080i through the HDMI cable?

Many thanks


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PennHORN* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just bought a Panasonic TH42PX50U and live in NYC and have Time Warner Cable. I have the SA 8300 HD DVR box.
> 
> 
> I am just not satisfied with my SD PQ. Yes I know SD sucks compared to HD and I know that if the source sucks there isn't much you can do about it. I have hooked up the STB to my TV using component cables.
> 
> 
> First of all I have to use the STB to stretch 4:3 SD material. In settings: more settings menu I have chosen my TV to be widescreen. Now if I choose sidebar 4:3 material and let my tv stretch it there will still be sidebars. To fill the screen I have my tv's aspect ratio set to Just and the STB to widescreen 16:9; stretch 4:3.
> 
> 
> Is this correct. Is there any other way for my TV and not the STB to stretch the content? I have tried everything and it doesn't seem like you can
> 
> 
> I am also constantly fiddling with the video output. First off, chossing 1080i makes even 720p content look better. Also, I have read that passing through the signal for the TV to handle is the best but it seems to me just enabling 1080i only seems to have better PQ than enabling 480p, 480, and 720p.
> 
> 
> What should a newbie like me do. I just wish there was more HD content.



Do you have an S Video, or the real old Yellow video RCA connections on your set? If so, try and see how they look with the SD situation. Some find that the crappier signal looks better with the crappier connection. And another advantage to these inferior connections is that by using them you should be able to utilize your picture modes on your set as opposed to the STB.


----------



## palomine

Hi, new to the site and need help.


Live in SI, NY Just got the SA8300 fromT/W 2 days ago. Hooked it up to my Hitachi 51UWX20B with DVMI to DVI cable. Problem is the color stinks on HD channels only. I have a green/yellow tint and no adjustment I've made to color settings have helped.


I am definitely a novice with all this. Any suggestions?


Thanks.


----------



## LawrenceB

check you cables...something on the 3-wire component sounds messed up.


----------



## DNINE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *patrickpiteo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have both.. what do you want to know about satellite?




Does one give you a better picture? are they the same? How is the service with Satelitte? Dish offers many HD channels over TWC yes, no? I am so sick of TWCNYC- over charging me every month service reps that are hoodlums. I really wish there were more options but there are not.


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LisaM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My 8300HD box (rev 1.2) is acting weirdly (what a shock). It is hooked up via HDMI to the plasma. When I turn off the set, the box usually turns off (as it should). However, sometimes, instead of turning off, the writing on the box starts to flicker between the channel number, the time, and 1080i HDTV. The only way to stop this is to pull the plug and reboot. Any ideas?



Turn the 8300 off first, then the TV. Seems to be a new bug introduced with the last software update. On the positive side, even if you don't turn the 8300 off first I haven't noticed any problems with recording shows overnight.


----------



## InStyle76

Anyone know when TWC is going to roll out SA's new MCP-100 DVR w/ DVD burner? There's a review of it on CNET's site from CES, and it looks pretty sweet ! I was using a Pioneer DVR-531H-S but the hard drive crapped out on me, and it wasn't on warranty so I need to get a totally new one. :-( I'm not sure if this supports HD recording (DVD burning in SD most likely?), but even if it doesn't, they'll probably release a version that does.


----------



## dave10023nyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> UHD should be hear before the olympics next month & MHD is part negotiations with MTV and their networks.



i have rcn but will jump ship to twcny if they get universal hd. i called rcn and they said to check back next week on update of posible launch of it.


----------



## rgrossman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raydelapena* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> DOes anyone know how to change the gray bars displayed when viewing SD channels to black bars? Is this possible with the 8300 box?



What I do is set the 8300 to stretch and my TV (which has black bars) to 4:3 mode.


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *InStyle76* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone know when TWC is going to roll out SA's new MCP-100 DVR w/ DVD burner? There's a review of it on CNET's site from CES, and it looks pretty sweet ! I was using a Pioneer DVR-531H-S but the hard drive crapped out on me, and it wasn't on warranty so I need to get a totally new one. :-( I'm not sure if this supports HD recording (DVD burning in SD most likely?), but even if it doesn't, they'll probably release a version that does.



Everything I'm going to say is pure opinion - I don't have any facts about the schedule for this product. However, I imagine that this product is slightly different internally than the 8300, so I bet it requires a different version of PASSPORT to support it. Given the past evidence of speed (for both PASSPORT and TWC), I'd be surprised to see this item available in NYC before late summer. In fact, I consider that an aggressive estimate. It wouldn't surprise me if they are "rushing" to get it ready by Christmas!


Regarding recording HD on DVD's that's even further out. Current DVD players/recorders do not support HD. The ones that do are just now being released in sample quantities. And, there are two competing formats (HD-DVD and Blu-Ray). My bet is that you'll see very expensive ($500+) consumer available high definition DVD players soon, say 1Q2006. Then you'll see the recorders, similarly priced, in the second or third quarter. Frankly, I think we'd be luck to see a combined TWC DVR and high def DVD recorder in 2007.


Just my $.02.


-barry


----------



## eddieb187

I have TWC in upstate NY.

Is anyone having a problem with HBO HD?

Both channels 701 & 208 are either frozen or blank gray screen.

The movie Contact is on now or rather off.

This has been happening on and off for months now.

Seems to occur mostly when the movie is left in original aspect ratio.

Bars on top & bottom, not cropped to fill wide screen.

I get my signal from the Poughkeepsie head end.

I believe it's an isolated issue.

I've called cs and spoke to supes and managers many times.

They send someone out to the head end but the problem returns.

I think the piece of equipment that processes the HBO HD signal is defective.

Does anyone know who you can call to get this fixed?

Thanks,

Eddie


----------



## AndyHDTV

unscheduled Islanders vs. Devils HD game was up on 712 today.


glad to see TWC doing something right, all we need is program data.


----------



## broadwayblue

that's great for Devils and Islanders fans...but where is the Rangers/Bruins game in HD?


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> that's great for Devils and Islanders fans...but where is the Rangers/Bruins game in HD?




If we're lucky we might see some highlights from NESN-HD on Sportscenter.


----------



## AndyHDTV

Upcoming HD games on Channel 712


Channel 712 - HD Specials

01/22 - NY Rangers 7:00pm

01/24 - NY Rangers 7:00pm

01/25 - NY Knicks 7:30pm

01/26 - NJ Devils 7:30pm

01/27 - NY Knicks 7:30pm

01/28 - NY Knicks 8:00pm (HD Away Game)


----------



## angrykumar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do you have your 8300HD HDMI cable going to your tv. I have mine hooked up that way ,and i get the HDMI and the otther two audio settings. My HDMI is on video7on my tv.



A belated thanks to Angel 35 for the response to my question. I still can't get any audio via the "digital out," though now I think that might be a problem with my TV itself - will post a question to a different board. Does anyone else think that the PQ is slightly better from the component video out vs. HDMI? Just seems to me like there's a little more pixelation with HDMI. I got cheap cables from monoprice, per recommendations at AVS FRoum - could this be accounting for it at all?


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *angrykumar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A belated thanks to Angel 35 for the response to my question. I still can't get any audio via the "digital out," though now I think that might be a problem with my TV itself - will post a question to a different board. Does anyone else think that the PQ is slightly better from the component video out vs. HDMI? Just seems to me like there's a little more pixelation with HDMI. I got cheap cables from monoprice, per recommendations at AVS FRoum - could this be accounting for it at all?



I've been using component cables since the cable guy who installed my 8300 box recommended it to me over HDMI...and the PQ for the most part, has been excellent.


----------



## AndyHDTV

March 1st: SportsNet NY will launch on 26

FSNY will move to 79

Prayer Channel will move from 79 to 97

Sportskool On Demand will be on 1024


February 1st: NBC 4.4 channel 732 ??????

NY1 On Demand channel 1110

Local On Demand channel 1111



What in the world is NBC 4.4?

I hope this isn't another channel like NBC Weather Plus.

It better be Universal-HD.

SportsNet NY is supposed to be in HD as well but no info on that.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> What in the world is NBC 4.4?
> 
> I hope this isn't another channel like NBC Weather Plus.
> 
> It better be Universal-HD.



This afternoon, at least, 4.4 is a SD channel airing a show about wine and seals (_Wine Country_).


----------



## bigd86




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> March 1st: SportsNet NY will launch on 26
> 
> FSNY will move to 79
> 
> Prayer Channel will move from 79 to 97
> 
> Sportskool On Demand will be on 1024
> 
> 
> February 1st: NBC 4.4 channel 732 ??????
> 
> NY1 On Demand channel 1110
> 
> Local On Demand channel 1111
> 
> 
> 
> What in the world is NBC 4.4?
> 
> I hope this isn't another channel like NBC Weather Plus.
> 
> It better be Universal-HD.
> 
> SportsNet NY is supposed to be in HD as well but no info on that.



And where, oh where, is SportsNet NY HD? Will there be any Mets HD home games this year????


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigd86* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> And where, oh where, is SportsNet NY HD? Will there be any Mets HD home games this year????



I would expect Mets games in HD to pop up on 708 for game time like the Yankees on YES-HD.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *QMAN71* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I would expect Mets games in HD to pop up on 708 for game time like the Yankees on YES-HD.



What happens if a Yankee game is on 708, does SNY-HD get moved to 712?

What happens if a Rangers or Knicks game is on 712?

Maybe they move it to INHD like Comcast does?

Maybe they create a third HD Specials channel?


We'll find out in a month what's going on.


----------



## SilvercloudNYC

I have a Sony SD30XS955 arrving tomorrow.


I live in NYC - downtown Brooklyn and I will be visiting Time Warner Center to get my box. What cable box should I go for? I have read of alot of problems with DVI to HDMI cables. Is this problem resolved on new boxes or should I go with component cables?


Time Warner Cable's website list two current models - a Pioneer and Scientific Atlantic. I not necessary concerned about having a DVR, just want to have the best picture and less hassels.


Thanks for the help.


----------



## woodsptw




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Upn in on 709, follow John Mason's instruction to enter diag mode



Are there more instructions on how to "tune" in another station?


When I got into "diag" mode there were a number of options there.


----------



## AndyHDTV

If your viewing Channel 1999 in diagnostic mode, you will quicky realize how complicated it is.


If your already in Diag. mode then you can go ahead a enter in channels thru your remote.


Hidden channels like 709, 1111, 1110 & 1014


I would imagine 732, 79 & 97 will pop up close to Feb 1st.


----------



## chopsueychris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SilvercloudNYC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a Sony SD30XS955 arrving tomorrow.
> 
> 
> I live in NYC - downtown Brooklyn and I will be visiting Time Warner Center to get my box. What cable box should I go for? I have read of alot of problems with DVI to HDMI cables. Is this problem resolved on new boxes or should I go with component cables?
> 
> 
> Time Warner Cable's website list two current models - a Pioneer and Scientific Atlantic. I not necessary concerned about having a DVR, just want to have the best picture and less hassels.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help.



great buy my friend!!!!

I have the same tube,

I have the standard pioneer hd box and noticed a big difference in the quality of my sd channels when i went from component to hdmi cables.


i use a monoprice hdmi cable, works great


but the tv is great youll be very happy.


----------



## AndyHDTV

Some technical info

http://www.scientificatlanta.com/pro...h_Mgmt-pg2.htm 

http://www.scientificatlanta.com/pro...ac_Sheet_3.pdf


----------



## chopsueychris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cnn.com* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> CW network to replace WB, UPN
> 
> CBS, Warner Bros. announce plans for new network to debut in September.
> 
> January 24, 2006: 11:41 AM EST
> 
> 
> 
> NEW YORK (CNNMoney.com) - Warner Brothers and CBS Corp. announced plans Tuesday for the creation of a new broadcast television network, called CW, that would replace the WB and UPN networks in the fall of this year.
> 
> 
> The new broadcast network will draw on programming from both WB and UPN, and will be a joint venture between Warner Bros. and CBS (Research), with each company owning 50 percent, officials of both companies.
> 
> WB's 'Gilmore Girls' will be one of the shows on the new CW network, officials said.
> 
> WB's 'Gilmore Girls' will be one of the shows on the new CW network, officials said.
> 
> 
> "This new network will serve the public with high-quality programming and maintain our ongoing commitment to our diverse audience," said Les Moonves, the chairman of CBS, in a statement.
> 
> 
> Prime time programming will target the profitable 18-34 age group, officials of Warner and CBS said.
> 
> 
> The new network will broadcast such UPN shows as "America's Next Top Model," "Veronica Mars" and "Everybody Hates Chris," as well as WB programs "Beauty and the Geek," "Smallville" and "Gilmore Girls."
> 
> 
> Warner Brothers Entertainment is a division of Time Warner (Research), as is CNNMoney.com. Top of page



Maybe this is a underlying reason why we never recieved upn or wb in hd?


but on a side note. stupid ****ing move this merger is.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chopsueychris* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Maybe this is a underlying reason why we never recieved upn or wb in hd?
> 
> 
> but on a side note. stupid ****ing move this merger is.



DITTO,DITTO.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chopsueychris* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Maybe this is a underlying reason why we never recieved upn or wb in hd?



That would be my first guess also, I could really believe TWC would hold back UPN-HD & WB-HD because of this joint venture.


Come next fall there will be no reason to have UPN-HD & WB-HD becuase niether of those channels will have their old HD programming, unless they create new ones.


----------



## AndyHDTV

"NBC 4.4 is a SD multicast in the same manner as NBC Weather +


SportsNet NY details have not been finalized and their expected launch date will be sometime after March 1.


We expect our new website, with our current channel lineups, to be up soon.

Thanks. Bob Watson."


----------



## cap_167




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What happens if a Yankee game is on 708, does SNY-HD get moved to 712?
> 
> What happens if a Rangers or Knicks game is on 712?
> 
> Maybe they move it to INHD like Comcast does?
> 
> Maybe they create a third HD Specials channel?
> 
> 
> We'll find out in a month what's going on.



I believe when they had the U.S. Open both 708 and 712 were occupied and channel 720 was used as the the third option.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cap_167* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I believe when they had the U.S. Open both 708 and 712 were occupied and channel 720 was used as the the third option.



very true, they should relable channel 720 "HD Specials 3"


----------



## AndyHDTV

SportsNet New York to Launch on March 16


http://www.sportsnetny.com/pdf/2006-...aunch-date.pdf


----------



## pveman

I've seen a couple posts that say it is impossible to get black bars on the side of the screen in standard definition on the 8300. This is not true. I have them over the component outputs. I set the box to output in 1080i, 720p and 480i. I then set it default to widescreen view. When I went to a SD channel there were thin grey bars within the black bars. I then changed the view to stretch and the grey bars went away. The aspect ratio is correct and there does not to be any degredation in picture quality. HD is set to normal and displays properly as well. I hope this helps those of you who are attempting to get rid of your grey bars.


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pveman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've seen a couple posts that say it is impossible to get black bars on the side of the screen in standard definition on the 8300. This is not true. I have them over the component outputs. I set the box to output in 1080i, 720p and 480i. I then set it default to widescreen view. When I went to a SD channel there were thin grey bars within the black bars. I then changed the view to stretch and the grey bars went away. The aspect ratio is correct and there does not to be any degredation in picture quality. HD is set to normal and displays properly as well. I hope this helps those of you who are attempting to get rid of your grey bars.




I have NEVER had gray bars in SD on my 8300. I'm using HDMI.


The Secret: Set your aspect ratio to standard instead of widescreen. HD looks perfect and the SD will have black bars instead of gray.


----------



## EricScott

pveman and pdroth - you are both describing the method that many of us use to replace the gray bars that the 8300 would insert in "Sidebar" mode w/ black bars that our displays insert in 4:3 mode.


Note that the box is NOT capable of inserting black sidebars on its own. The workaround, which is display specific, is to stretch the picture on the 8300 (no bars) and then shrink the picture (using 4:3, standard, whatever your display calls it mode) back to normal size on the display. If your display inserts gray bars instead of black bars, you are SOL.


----------



## broadwayblue

hey, sorry to be a bother but can someone repost the steps to entering diag mode on the 8300HD? i searched for Diag Mode, found a link to a post that said to follow Jason Mason's tips, but can't seem to find the actual post. after skimming the last 15 pages i've given up. thanks.


----------



## mabrym




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EricScott* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> pveman and pdroth - you are both describing the method that many of us use to replace the gray bars that the 8300 would insert in "Sidebar" mode w/ black bars that our displays insert in 4:3 mode.
> 
> 
> Note that the box is NOT capable of inserting black sidebars on its own. The workaround, which is display specific, is to stretch the picture on the 8300 (no bars) and then shrink the picture (using 4:3, standard, whatever your display calls it mode) back to normal size on the display. If your display inserts gray bars instead of black bars, you are SOL.



I'm SOL, my TV, on component anyway, does not allow me to adjust size. So I can't unstretch the cable box setting.


However, are there cable boxes that do allow you to set the color, and if so any chance we'll ever get one?


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> hey, sorry to be a bother but can someone repost the steps to entering diag mode on the 8300HD? i searched for Diag Mode, found a link to a post that said to follow Jason Mason's tips, but can't seem to find the actual post. after skimming the last 15 pages i've given up. thanks.



On the front of the box, simultaneously press EXIT and SELECT until dIAG appears, and repeat that action once until the display shows the Diagnostics menus. To exit Diagnostics, just enter any "normal" channel number on the remote.


----------



## barrianne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> hey, sorry to be a bother but can someone repost the steps to entering diag mode on the 8300HD? i searched for Diag Mode, found a link to a post that said to follow Jason Mason's tips, but can't seem to find the actual post. after skimming the last 15 pages i've given up. thanks.



Don't quote me, but this is what I found. Not at home so I can't try it:




Diagnostic Mode. There are two ways to enter the Diagnostic Mode:


Press and hold the Select button on the front of the unit until the Mail light starts to flash, then press the INFO button.



Press and hold the Pause button on the remote until the Mail light starts to flash (around 10-15 seconds), then press the Page Up (-) button.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mabrym* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> However, are there cable boxes that do allow you to set the color . . . ?



The 8300HD itself has that feature -- but only when running the SARA OS, not Passport.


----------



## scott_bernstein

While scanning the guide for its farthest reaches into the future (2/1/06), last night, I noticed that the familiar "Off Air" on ch. 720 had changed to something along the lines of "NBA League Pass High Definition games".


Doesn't particularly excite me, but it may indeed excite some of you out there.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrianne* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Don't quote me, but this is what I found. Not at home so I can't try it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diagnostic Mode. There are two ways to enter the Diagnostic Mode:
> 
> 
> Press and hold the Select button on the front of the unit until the Mail light starts to flash, then press the INFO button.
> 
> 
> 
> Press and hold the Pause button on the remote until the Mail light starts to flash (around 10-15 seconds), then press the Page Up (-) button.



If you have a Passport echo box you press select& exit on the box at the same time on till you see diag and then press exit. You will go to 1999


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrianne* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Press and hold the Pause button on the remote until the Mail light starts to flash (around 10-15 seconds), then press the Page Up (-) button.



This method won't work (I think it only works on SARA systems). The other one you posted (SELECT + EXIT) will.


Scott


----------



## AndyHDTV

Email from Mr. Watson


"We don't have a launch date for WB11HD"


"We will make Universal HD available to our customers for the duration of the Olympics."


Just great, looks like UHD will only be on for the Olympics then taken off.


TWC Corprate makes agreements for Channels and TWC Regionals choose to ignore!


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> While scanning the guide for its farthest reaches into the future (2/1/06), last night, I noticed that the familiar "Off Air" on ch. 720 had changed to something along the lines of "NBA League Pass High Definition games".
> 
> 
> Doesn't particularly excite me, but it may indeed excite some of you out there.



It's always good to add more HD programming, but I personally have enough basketball in HD with ABC,ESPN,INHD,MSG & YES.


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you have a Passport echo box you press select& exit on the box at the same time on till you see diag and then press exit. You will go to 1999



Someone followed up saying this doesn't work for TWC NYC. However, I've found that a similar procedure does: after 'diag' appears on the STB, releasing and pressing the two keys again tunes in 1999. Believe you could also key in 1999 with the remote. -- John


----------



## AndyHDTV

NJ Devils game in HD all the way from TAMPA BAY.


looks pretty good.


----------



## teebeebee1

i've looked at diag mode before, and why would i wanna see this again?


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> NJ Devils game in HD all the way from TAMPA BAY.
> 
> 
> looks pretty good.



This =kinda= makes up for TWC not showing that Knicks HOME game in hi def on MSG HD a week or two ago....kinda.


----------



## barrianne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mabrym* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm SOL, my TV, on component anyway, does not allow me to adjust size. So I can't unstretch the cable box setting.
> 
> 
> However, are there cable boxes that do allow you to set the color, and if so any chance we'll ever get one?



Sorry guys, but please ... what's SOL? Searched and searched and couldn't figure it out. Sorry out of luck?


----------



## barrianne

OK, I'm guessing SOL is "sadly out of luck."


----------



## woodsptw




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrianne* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OK, I'm guessing SOL is "sadly out of luck."



Sh** outa luck


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's always good to add more HD programming, but I personally have enough basketball in HD with ABC,ESPN,INHD,MSG & YES.










Don't forget TNT- the best of the basketball HD channels in my opinion.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Email from Mr. Watson
> 
> 
> "We will make Universal HD available to our customers for the duration of the Olympics."
> 
> Just great, looks like UHD will only be on for the Olympics then taken off.




It's not really a bad thing- wall to wall HD Olympic coverage.


I thought that this would be the case. As some recall, TWC gave us HD Net during the last Winter Olympics as a temporary HD channel. That was spectacular, although the HD coverage was on a 24 hour delay- it was still riveting- the most stunning video I had ever seen at that time.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's not really a bad thing- wall to wall HD Olympic coverage.



Well, the bad thing is not that we're getting it for the olympics -- the bad thing is that we don't get to *keep* it after the olympics despite the fact thta Time Warner and UHD have a deal for TW to carry the channel. Other markets have it is a permanent channel. TWC-NYC seems to be playing this "Wheel Of Fortune" game with us -- spinning random HD channels into slots so as to give us just enough to keep us from revolting, but yet not enough to really give us satisfaction.


----------



## anthonymoody

I had the same thought about HD Net from last time. Better than nothing but still not great. Shocker. TWC NYC - always giving us *just* enough to keep us from flying off the handle.


TM


----------



## barrianne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> TWC-NYC seems to be playing this "Wheel Of Fortune" game with us -- spinning random HD channels into slots so as to give us just enough to keep us from revolting, but yet not enough to really give us satisfaction.



It's TWC-NYC that's revolting, not us.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> give us just enough to keep us from revolting.












I agree, you are all correct. I was just trying to give an (uncharacteristic, for me) optimistic spin on it.


But I'm ready, just give me the word-- light the torches, grab a pitch fork, march with the rest of the villagers and storm the castle.


----------



## POWERFUL

Or you could really stick it to TW and just get the channels you can pick up over the air. HD football and Basketball games shown on CBS look unbelievable, and I've been able to receive channels with just a paper clip pointed at the ESB. Of course that was on the fourth floor of a classroom with direct line of sight of ESB at St. John's. I have a real antenna (RS 15-1880) that I use, but I'm just saying...


----------



## DNINE

You can count me in on any type of TWC NYC revolt. uprising, boycott, letter campaign- I mean anything that might get there attention. Heck I'll even throw in some $$$$.


----------



## AndyHDTV

Tonight's Knick game was listed as a HD away Game, still 4x3.


----------



## randymac88

Apologize if this has already been discussed, but any chatter on what channel or whether there will be HD availability of the new Mets network, SportsNet New York? Supposedly it launches in March, and we've certainly waited long enough for HD Mets around here.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *randymac88* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Apologize if this has already been discussed, but any chatter on what channel or whether there will be HD availability of the new Mets network, SportsNet New York? Supposedly it launches in March, and we've certainly waited long enough for HD Mets around here.



Mets games will be on SportsNet NY and WB11.

Bob Watson is the VP of Programming & New Business Development and he said:

"SportsNet NY details have not been finalized and their expected launch date will be sometime after March 1."


Standard Definition channel will be channel 26, HD yet to be determined.


He also said:

"We don't have a launch date for WB11HD"


The first game will be showed on march 16th, so i'll wait to march to find out more.


----------



## jennydee

Hey, has anyone else been having issues recording shows off 702 CBS? In the past 2 weeks episodes of CSI: Miami & CSI: NY have stopped recording 6 minutes before the end of the show, and tonight's episode of Cold Case stopped 11 minutes early! Had to delete all 3 episodes without watching & now will wait for them to be re-run (eventually). Only seems to happen on CBS shows, and there's plenty of room on my DVR & no overlapping programming that could be the issue.


----------



## bigd86




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jennydee* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey, has anyone else been having issues recording shows off 702 CBS? In the past 2 weeks episodes of CSI: Miami & CSI: NY have stopped recording 6 minutes before the end of the show, and tonight's episode of Cold Case stopped 11 minutes early! Had to delete all 3 episodes without watching & now will wait for them to be re-run (eventually). Only seems to happen on CBS shows, and there's plenty of room on my DVR & no overlapping programming that could be the issue.



I had Cold Case on, but at 9:02 it was still going strong when I switched to Desperate Housewives (no snide remarks please!







).

It must be a CBS plot to mess with the heads of DVR owners!!!!


----------



## jennydee

I actually have my Cold Case series recording set to run an hour over for when Sunday sporting events push 60 Minutes back. Sometimes its a waste of DVR space, but it happens often enough to warrant the buffer. Dunno why it stopped 11 minutes early for me tonight though 


Talked to TWC customer support & the guy recommended unplugging the box for a bit, and said I could exchange it if I wanted to as well. Just have to watch everything on it before I do that, sigh. Better wait for a repeat week!


----------



## PennHORN

Does anyone have any news when the TWC a-holes will finally get around to adding these channels: ESPN2HD, NFL Network (we definently need this now since NY and Houston are the only 2 NFL markets without it and now they will be carrying late season games), and ESPNU.


Thanks.


----------



## chopsueychris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PennHORN* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any news when the TWC a-holes will finally get around to adding these channels: ESPN2HD, NFL Network (we definently need this now since NY and Houston are the only 2 NFL markets without it and now they will be carrying late season games), and ESPNU.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I would say it is safe to say when rent in Manhatten starts to drop insted of being raised every year to astronomical levels.


hope that helps to answer your question.


"twc doesnt care about subscribers"-Kanye West impression


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jennydee* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey, has anyone else been having issues recording shows off 702 CBS? In the past 2 weeks episodes of CSI: Miami & CSI: NY have stopped recording 6 minutes before the end of the show, and tonight's episode of Cold Case stopped 11 minutes early! Had to delete all 3 episodes without watching & now will wait for them to be re-run (eventually). Only seems to happen on CBS shows, and there's plenty of room on my DVR & no overlapping programming that could be the issue.



Sounds like the symptoms of your box having happened to reboot during the last few minutes of the program....Maybe you need to put in a service call to check your signal levels, as these boxes are very sensitive to signal quality.


----------



## PennHORN

This is the reply I got from Fred Dressler Ex. VP of Programming:


This is not a "blow off," but things are not always as simple as they

may appear. We expect to add the espn services and universal hd soon.

Nfl tv is another matter. Not everyone is as passionate about the nfl as

you. Cost is an issue. We have offered the nfl a proposal to sell this

content directly to you and other nfl fans without having to charge

every single customer more. We are awaiting a reply.


-----Original Message-----

From:

Sent: Monday, January 30, 2006 12:58 AM

To: Dressler, Fred

Subject: NFL Network HD, ESPN2HD, ESPNU, UniversalHD


I am a TWC subscriber in Manhattan, New York City and am dismayed at

TWC's refusal to add the above listed networks. New York and Houston are

the only

2 NFL markets without the NFL Network and it is no coincidence that both

cities are served by TWC. The NFL will be showing several games on the

NFL Network which I will not be able to see. This is unacceptable to me

as I pay a lot of money for TWC's service and pay extra for the HD tier.

TWC is not listening to their customers by not adding these channels.

Why don't we have ESPN2HD as well. My friends in other cities have thes

channels on cable and we don't in the nation's biggest city. It is very

frustrating and if this continues I will be glad to switch to FIOS when

it becomes available. I also want to see ESPNU and UniversalHD added as

well.


I would appreciate a response and not the usual corporate blow off.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PennHORN* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is not a "blow off," but things are not always as simple as they
> 
> may appear. We expect to add the espn services and universal hd soon.



Sounds like a blow-off to me. To Time Warner NYC, "soon" could be anytime between tomorrow and 2008.....Without any specific dates (or even quarters -- i.e. projected summer '06), his email means next-to-nothing, and there's no level of accountability if they don't follow through on their promises because whenever you check back in, it's still "coming soon".


Scott


----------



## AndyHDTV

Like I said in the past TWC at the corporate level has to make a deal to carry the growing amount of HD channels out their. Whether the NYC division gets a certain HD channel once a deal is done by corporate is another story, and it's answer is a obvious!


UHD as an example, has an agreement with Corporate since four months ago and will probably be added "temporarily" to NYC. Why? No clue


All I know is TWC in NYC has to "Eliminate" a couple more Analog channels and use that bandwidth to add 4-5 HD channels. It's not hard.


Oh yeah and they need to speed up their cable modem which is at 5mbps, Cablevision recently jumped to 15 which is embarrassing. But since TWC has no competition, what's the rush.


----------



## rerun712




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> All I know is TWC in NYC has to "Eliminate" a couple more Analog channels and use that bandwidth to add 4-5 HD channels. It's not hard.



So is it a Bandwidth issue? I had this discussion with my brother the other night. Is it just that stations do not broadcast in HD, or that there are bandwidth limitations? Sorry for the newbie question.


----------



## gkurcon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rerun712* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So is it a Bandwidth issue? I had this discussion with my brother the other night. Is it just that stations do not broadcast in HD, or that there are bandwidth limitations? Sorry for the newbie question.



There are many more HD channels that TWC could carry. As stated above, TWC Corporate has agreements with Universal HD, but for whatever reason NYC isn't lucky enough to be able to add it to the list. Seems like a bandwidth issue to me...which is just beyond rediculous. Time Warner will throw out some propaganda saying they are looking to launch a "switched digital" delivery system...technology that is new and unproven. So basically, instead of eliminating some redundant analogs that nobody watches, they insist on taking something that could be solved in such a simple manner and turning it into the next "man on the moon" mission. Don't get me wrong, I realize that when they launch the new technology that they'll be able to carry a lot more HD, but I fail to see the value in their current offerings. Look at the two other cable giants in the region-Comcast and Cablevision. Neither one of which charge an added fee for their HD channels. While you're comparing them, both of these cable co's internet speeds blow Time Warner out of the water. Boy do I wish I lived in an area that was launching FiOS. Oh well...


----------



## pciav

I do not have the energy to complain about how lousy TWC-NYC is anymore. I am patiently waiting for FIOS. Here is a Link to FIOS Progress in New York. It lists areas available and where it is being worked on.


It can not come fast enough for me.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rerun712* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So is it a Bandwidth issue? I had this discussion with my brother the other night. Is it just that stations do not broadcast in HD, or that there are bandwidth limitations? Sorry for the newbie question.



In past emails from TWC to myself there has been mention of lack of bandwidth & contracts that was holding up deals for additional channels.


The more questions we ask, the more answers we might get. Might!

[email protected] TWC NYC

[email protected] TWC Corporate


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pciav* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I do not have the energy to complain about how lousy TWC-NYC is anymore. I am patiently waiting for FIOS. Here is a Link to FIOS Progress in New York. It lists areas available and where it is being worked on.
> 
> 
> It can not come fast enough for me.



Don't see NYC on that list, I guess we might not get Fios till 2007


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Don't see NYC on that list, I guess we might not get Fios till 2007



It shows towns in NYC, not NYC itself. Much of Staten Island is listed and probably Queens as well.


----------



## pciav

It is going to take time for FIOS to rollout all over the place. I am not expecting anything anytime soon, but at least there is something else coming that is not TWC.


----------



## EricScott

Looks like Fios is using the Motorola DVR, which is supposed to be a disaster. I had an early 6400 when I had RCN and the 8300HD is a much better box.


Of course if I can get signficantly more HD channels, may be worth it.


Will you be able to use a cable card DVR (e.g. a Tivo Series 3) with Fios?


----------



## AndyHDTV

In fact I read somwhere that Cablevision bumbed up thier speed on the Internet because Fios was closing in on thier areas.


Hopefully Fios can do the same for TWC areas.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Don't see NYC on that list, I guess we might not get Fios till 2007




I see a couple of locations near me in Queens- Bay Terrace for one but I too think it will be some time before FIOS will be here- nothing to make me feel otherwise. I tried searching this Forum for any Threads on it but couldn't find anything. If anyone has a link, post it here please. I would be interested in hearing some feedback from the folks in Massapequa Park that already have this service.


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I see a couple of locations near me in Queens- Bay Terrace for one but I too think it will be some time before FIOS will be here- nothing to make me feel otherwise. I tried searching this Forum for any Threads on it but couldn't find anything. If anyone has a link, post it here please. I would be interested in hearing some feedback from the folks in Massapequa Park that already have this service.



Check here:
Link


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *QMAN71* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Check here:
> Link



Thanks, that was fast!


----------



## pciav

Larry,


You picked out Bay Terrace as quick as I did. I guess they are considered a "Higher Income" area and get priority instead of us lowly Flushing and College Point people...


If nothing else, FIOS should push TWC a bit once it starts to roll out.


----------



## AndyHDTV

If they are launching Fios in Wealthy areas then Most of Manhattan shoud be on that list.


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If they are launching Fios in Wealthy areas then Most of Manhattan shoud be on that list.



According to the people posting on dslreports, verizon is focusing on areas that are mainly single family dwellings because of issues wiring high-rises. They do say that FIOS will make its way into Manhattan at some point.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pciav* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Larry,
> 
> 
> I guess they are considered a "Higher Income" area and get priority instead of us lowly Flushing and College Point people...
> 
> .












After perusing QMAN71's link it appears they are moving quicker than I thought. I came across a post by a supposed FIOS installer. He was saying that they are installing the system initially in areas that are easier and less costly.

_I have seen the comments about it only going into The "rich" neighborhoods. This is not the case. It has to do with company's infrastructure and congestion. Since there are less dwellings lets say in Douglaston manor. Underground conduit is more readily available as is space on the poles. It would cost far more lets say to role it out in a place like Corona where the population density is far greater thus lack of space exists. If it works out in these areas trust me everyone will have it._


This quote was from last March.


----------



## jkristal

I hadn't found any info about UHD for the poor souls stuck with Time Warner Cable in NYC, so I sent an email to their support team asking if we would have UHD in time for the Olympics. The response I received was, "Time Warner Cable will tentatively broadcast the Olympics in HD on Channel 709."


It's obviously not official and not final, but at least someone is aware that it is an issue and had an answer.


Have any of you folks seen anything broadcast on 709 yet? I might have to figure out how to put my 8300 into test mode and check around.


I saw that TWC is going to be raising rates again, and I just wish that Cablevision could offer service in Manhattan. I had RCN at a previous apartment, but in checking out their HD offerings, I wouldn't switch back. Cablevision looks great though, and they're cheaper than TWC.


Jeremiah


----------



## AndyHDTV

currently 709 is UPN9-HD, but only when the Cable Box is put in Diagnostic mode


----------



## rpk113

Nice touch NBC, good to see HD making it's way past primetime shows and sports


----------



## barrianne

Did anybody notice a weird white pixel to the right of George's face in the State of the Union tonight? It was really noticeable in the red stripe of the American flag to the upper right of his face.


At first I thought it was a dead pixel on my plasma (oh God NO!!) but I quickly realized that when the camera shifted off George the stuck white pixel went away. Did anybody else see that?


Also, did anybody else notice a plan?


----------



## Ken H

Topics merged.


----------



## AndyHDTV

Upcoming HD games on Channels 708 & 712 & 720



Channel 708 - HD Specials

02/04 - NJ Nets 1:00pm

02/06 - NJ Nets 7:30pm



Channel 712 - HD Specials

02/01 - NY Rangers 7:00pm

02/07 - NY Knicks 7:30pm


Channel 720 - PPV

02/01 - NBA League Pass 12:00pm

02/02 - NHL Center Ice 12:00pm

02/03 - NBA League Pass 12:00pm

02/06 - NBA League Pass 12:00pm

02/07 - NHL Center Ice 12:00pm


----------



## AndyHDTV

Universal-HD poped up on the program guide at around 1am on channel 709,

no video yet.


I guess the UPN-HD feed is history


----------



## Gulley

8300HD in TWCNYC. I see Universal HD in the guide on channel 709. No sound or video yet. My box is NOT in diagnostice mode. I've just set it up to record Battlestar in HD on sSunday. Fingers crossed. YThat's all I care about. If it's all I get this channel will be worth it for me.


----------



## DNINE

I have UNi HD on 709 but no picture does anyone have a picture ?


----------



## adrman

no pic or sound on 709 here. When I first tuned to it my box did a cold boot. Just for grins I went into diagnostic mode to see if we were still getting upn-hd that way, but no. I guess that's all for Veronica Mars and Everybody Hates Chris in hd.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adrman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> no pic or sound on 709 here. When I first tuned to it my box did a cold boot. Just for grins I went into diagnostic mode to see if we were still getting upn-hd that way, but no. I guess that's all for Veronica Mars and Everybody Hates Chris in hd.



...though in the long-run I think it's a gain if they leave UHD on 709, we'll get a lot more HD programming in total than the couple of hours that UPN offered a night....


----------



## Spqr753

Folks,


I have build a HTPC and need to make the final step of getting my computer to change the channels on my STB. Many have used IR emitters, but I also know that some use a USB or Serial connection between the PC and STB. Anyone know if this is possible with TWC NYC's Pioneer HD STB?


Any help would be very much appreciated!!!!


----------



## ANGEL 35

Is any one having problems with twc.The cable and Road runner gos on and off its doing it for two days. I live on 70st on the west side.I called twc and i get nothing.Any one geting this??


----------



## SRFast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...though in the long-run I think it's a gain if they leave UHD on 709, we'll get a lot more HD programming in total than the couple of hours that UPN offered a night....



Since UPN is history anyway, TWC might as well put UNIDHD on 709. Anyone have any idea when this channel will be active? BTW, I can get 709 on the 8300HD, but it doesn't work on the CC.


Regards...JL


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is any one having problems with twc.The cable and Road runner gos on and off its doing it for two days. I live on 70st on the west side.I called twc and i get nothing.Any one geting this??



nope...all has been fine for me in the West Village.


----------



## LisaM

Angel 35, I am in the West 60s on Columbus and all is well here.


----------



## mnw2000

02/01/2006


TIME WARNER CABLE OF NEW YORK AND NEW JERSEY ADDS NEW CHANNELS AND PROGRAM OFFERINGS


New York, NY - February 1, 2005 - Time Warner Cable of New York and New Jersey launches new channels and program offerings today. The following Favorites On Demand channels are available free to digital customers:


* Kids On Demand, Channel 1003, will now feature additional content including "Eebee's Adventures", "So Smart" and classics such as "The New Zoo Revue."


* Sportskool On Demand, Channel 1024, features expert athletic instruction by the world's top athletes including Mia Hamm for Soccer, Bode Miller for Skiing, Brad Gilbert for Tennis and Bill Walton for Basketball.

** Universal HD, Channel 709, will cover the Winter Olympics starting February 6th. This service will be available 24 hours a day for the month of February.*


----------



## AndyHDTV

Well looks like you can still get UPN-HD if you have a tuner on your TV, it's still at 1.9


----------



## hsimms




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is any one having problems with twc.The cable and Road runner gos on and off its doing it for two days. I live on 70st on the west side.I called twc and i get nothing.Any one geting this??



I've been fine down here by Chambers Street.


----------



## AndyHDTV

Not getting rangers game on 712. Channel is unlocked but only a black screen is showing.


----------



## AndyHDTV

MSG-HD just poped up at 7:25


Uni-HD still has a grey screen


no NBA League Pass info on 720


----------



## kesone95

So we're only getting the UHD channel for the month of Feb. for the olympics. When does the olympics start? The channel looks like all it plays is sitcoms from the 80's


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kesone95* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So we're only getting the UHD channel for the month of Feb. for the olympics. When does the olympics start? The channel looks like all it plays is sitcoms from the 80's



FEB 10


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kesone95* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So we're only getting the UHD channel for the month of Feb. for the olympics. When does the olympics start? The channel looks like all it plays is sitcoms from the 80's



It =does=?? All i'm seeing here in Queens is a blank grey screen. The guide thing indicates there's a show going on, but i'm seeing NOTHING.









as of 8:15PM, Wed....not even the crap that i'm SUPPOSED to be seeing on that station right now.


----------



## jcc

anyone know what channel it's on if you're using direct ASTC connection?


----------



## Gravatar

I had to check this forum after channel 709 showed up in the Guide.

Am I reading this correctly that Universal HD is supposed to show up on 709 one of these days, then just disappear again at the end of the month? What sense does that make?


I actually WANT to watch "Equalizer" reruns in HD.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gravatar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I had to check this forum after channel 709 showed up in the Guide.
> 
> Am I reading this correctly that Universal HD is supposed to show up on 709 one of these days, then just disappear again at the end of the month? What sense does that make?
> 
> 
> I actually WANT to watch "Equalizer" reruns in HD.



It makes =no= sense, but that's =exactly= what happened last summer, during the US Open, too. Suddenly the channel appeared for the tennis....and continued on for a day or three after the tennis was over. And then it disappeared for GOOD. Until now. Altho i'm *still* seeing nothing but a grey screen on Ch 709.


----------



## chopsueychris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It makes =no= sense, but that's =exactly= what happened last summer, during the US Open, too. Suddenly the channel appeared for the tennis....and continued on for a day or three after the tennis was over. And then it disappeared for GOOD. Until now. Altho i'm *still* seeing nothing but a grey screen on Ch 709.



I have a black screen










I got excited as I noticed the screen durring american idol and it wasnt there in queens at 630 in the evening.


still black still


----------



## luzer

Mike - you are exactly correct! sadly.


i have, also, the 3250HD with firewire ports. took me forever to get it.

its passport version 3.3017 - same as you.


i have been trying to get recording going for a few days- and i see now its b/c ALL the channels have 5c protection.


i will try and follow-up, but i am not sure what to do.

i know its the law, but your post sounded glum.


i will let you know what happens. and please- anyone in NYC that has 5c=0, PLEASE let us know. i can swap the box with a pioneer or something.


thanks

bigluzer @@@@ gmail



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeInNY* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey everyone,
> 
> 
> I've been having a hell of a problem with TWC NY in the past week. I think I've studied these issues (both in this forum and elsewhere), but if anyone has info to help inform me please chime in. Links, especially to relevant laws and rulings, would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> The issues:
> 
> 1) My SA 3250HD rebooted last Friday 12/16, after which *all* HD channels produce garbled A/V output when recorded on my Power Mac. This happens when recording with AVC Browser or iRecord, and when playing back with VLC. MPEG Streamclip gives an unsupported file type error. The recording apps output at the proper bitrate, the files just appear to be corrupted. Previously, only non-broadcast HD channels (TNT HD, Disc HD, HBO HD, Sho HD) would do that. I can still record SD channels 1 - 5 (this includes TNT), 7 - 11 (this includes TBS and CNN). Note that I cannot record WNET (local *Public* Broadcasting Station), WPXN, MSG, MNN, and NYCTV, which are all broadcast channels.
> 
> 
> They replaced the box, but all the same issues persist.
> 
> 
> 2) The tech, and his foreman via walky-talky, said that TWC NY does not allow FireWire connections to computers, and that they are only required by law to provide FireWire connections to HDTVs and DVCRs. FCC 03-225A1, Section III, Subsection D, Paragraph 24, seems to read that they have to provide one to any customer that requests one.
> 
> 
> 3) The tech, and his foreman via walky-talky, said that there is copy protection on all FireWire output to prevent it from being recorded to computers. While technically correct that there is a setting on all HD content, the 5C regulations found at DCTP.com seem to state that broadcast HD channels should be set at 5C=0, copy-freely, and thus not need any HTCP authentication to stream over FireWire properly.
> 
> 
> 4) The tech said that TWC NY does not apply any of the copy protection, they just rebroadcast signals. They don't even have the technology to apply it. All copy protection is set by the content-provider before reaching TWC NY.
> 
> 
> 5) The tech said there is one signal sent out to all of Manhattan, so if there is a problem with the settings on my line there is a problem with everyone's line. Is anyone else on TWC NY able to record broadcast HD channels to their Mac or PC?
> 
> 
> 6) The tech said my previous box must have had older software allowing me to record broadcast HD channels, and the reboot updated it. The Passport version is the same on both, 3.3 build 017. He said they make minor changes all the time that don't update the version number.
> 
> 
> 7) When asked how my box was working fine for 9 months recording things, and the fact that broadcast HD sent over-the-air has no copy protection (_well, not yet..._), the tech said "the broadcast channels must have just put new copy protection on their cable feeds they send us."
> 
> 
> 8) The tech said that most likely this is a combination of my SA3250HD finally working properly and my computer having problems. I tried using my iBook as well, which also worked fine previously, and it has all the same issues.
> 
> 
> Given that for weeks earlier this year, until I found the FCC ruling 03-225A1, TWC NY said they didn't offer boxes with FireWire and that they weren't required to in any case, I trust what TWC NY says about as far as I can throw my HDTV.... I'm less than shocked that they keep suggesting that it would just be easier if I switch to a HD DVR STB for $9/month.


----------



## barrianne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gravatar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I had to check this forum after channel 709 showed up in the Guide.
> 
> Am I reading this correctly that Universal HD is supposed to show up on 709 one of these days, then just disappear again at the end of the month? What sense does that make?
> 
> 
> I actually WANT to watch "Equalizer" reruns in HD.



UNI-HD 709 is on in upper Manhattan. Wow, I've got "Knight Rider" in HD this morning. Just what I needed to wake up to!


All I want is my Battlestar Galactica in HD. I've got it taped for Sunday just in case as well.


----------



## DNINE

I have 709 also UWS, nice picture.


----------



## SRFast

I have UNIHD in NE Queens, NY on my CC and 8300HD. The PQ on the CC is great. I hope TWC makes 709 a perm channel.


Regards....JL


----------



## kesone95

Actual Picture > grey screen > black screen










Well this morning we got UNIDHD, watching some Action Sports show. Will probably be fun while the channel lasts but they should really just leave it. Also they should add ESPN2HD. Especially with the World Cup Soccer coming.


----------



## scott_bernstein

....looks like we get the movie "Babe" (the one about the pig) in HD tonight on it....


Based upon the posting above that TWC is still sending out WWOR-HD to cable card customers, my guess is that if anyone had made note of the frequency it was broadcasting on, we could still tune it in DIAG mode if you go to the screen where you can tune manually by frequency....


----------



## PennHORN

I was watching my Horns play Mizzou last night on ESPN2 and the PQ was terrible. It was very blurry and it was hard to make out the players numbers. Regular SD programming on my 42 inch Panny 50u plasma is not this bad. Is it just the channel or is there something wrong with the signal, my box (SA 8300 HDDVR), etc. I have the STB output at 480p because it looks better than 480i.


It is just so frustrating to know that that game was broadcast in HD on ESPN2HD yet TWC subscribers in New York can't get that channel.







I wish I had an alternative, FIOS can't come soon enough.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PennHORN* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was watching my Horns play Mizzou last night on ESPN2 and the PQ was terrible. It was very blurry and it was hard to make out the players numbers. Regular SD programming on my 42 inch Panny 50u plasma is not this bad. Is it just the channel or is there something wrong with the signal, my box (SA 8300 HDDVR), etc. I have the STB output at 480p because it looks better than 480i.
> 
> 
> It is just so frustrating to know that that game was broadcast in HD on ESPN2HD yet TWC subscribers in New York can't get that channel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had an alternative, FIOS can't come soon enough.



Are you using HDMI or component cables? My personal experience is that the SD picture looks signifincantly better over HDMI....


Scott


----------



## kesone95




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are you using HDMI or component cables? My personal experience is that the SD picture looks signifincantly better over HDMI....
> 
> 
> Scott



I second that, but then again I got the old 3250hd box and using the DVI-HDMI and everything looks great.


----------



## PennHORN

I am using component cables for the SA 8300 HD-DVR. My Panny only has 1 HDMI input and I have hooked up my upconverting Sony DVD player using HDMI. Originally, I was planning on hooking up the STB using HDMI but I was scared off after hearing about all the handshake problems and other wonkiness associated with that type of setup. Also I had read many people on this board say that there was virtually no difference in PQ when using component or HDMI.


If it is better to use the HDMI what type of switchers do you recommend. I bought my HDMI cable from monoprice.com. Should I use them as well?


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PennHORN* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am using component cables for the SA 8300 HD-DVR. My Panny only has 1 HDMI input and I have hooked up my upconverting Sony DVD player using HDMI. Originally, I was planning on hooking up the STB using HDMI but I was scared off after hearing about all the handshake problems and other wonkiness associated with that type of setup. Also I had read many people on this board say that there was virtually no difference in PQ when using component or HDMI.
> 
> 
> If it is better to use the HDMI what type of switchers do you recommend. I bought my HDMI cable from monoprice.com. Should I use them as well?



They have the best price, I got my switcher from them It works great.


----------



## barrianne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PennHORN* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am using component cables for the SA 8300 HD-DVR. My Panny only has 1 HDMI input and I have hooked up my upconverting Sony DVD player using HDMI. Originally, I was planning on hooking up the STB using HDMI but I was scared off after hearing about all the handshake problems and other wonkiness associated with that type of setup. Also I had read many people on this board say that there was virtually no difference in PQ when using component or HDMI.
> 
> 
> If it is better to use the HDMI what type of switchers do you recommend. I bought my HDMI cable from monoprice.com. Should I use them as well?



I am using HDMI with my SA 8300 HD-DVR hooked up to my Panny. Absolutely no complaints, everything looks wonderful.


umm, what are switchers?


----------



## PennHORN

If I want to experiment and see if the PQ for SD improves by using HDMI do I have to unplug all of the component cables from the box to the tv or can I just hook up the HDMI cable to the back of the tv and the box. It would make my life easier if I didn't have to unhook everything.


----------



## chopsueychris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PennHORN* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If I want to experiment and see if the PQ for SD improves by using HDMI do I have to unplug all of the component cables from the box to the tv or can I just hook up the HDMI cable to the back of the tv and the box. It would make my life easier if I didn't have to unhook everything.



hdmi and components are always different INPUT settings on your tv.


Kind alike switching input1 to 2 to 3 to go from cable to dvd to whatever.


----------



## kesone95




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PennHORN* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> can I just hook up the HDMI cable to the back of the tv and the box. It would make my life easier if I didn't have to unhook everything.



Yes you can, plus leave the component in and you can test like that. Like chopsueychris mentioned just changing inputs via your remote.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PennHORN* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Originally, I was planning on hooking up the STB using HDMI but I was scared off after hearing about all the handshake problems and other wonkiness associated with that type of setup.



Don't be scared off. I just think it's a small proportion of the people having trouble who happen to be very vocal. And when they have problems, it seems to take a LOT of effort to get them solved. For me, it was plug-and-play.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PennHORN* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Also I had read many people on this board say that there was virtually no difference in PQ when using component or HDMI.



Virtually no difference in picture quality when viewing HD content, yes, but a quite noticeable difference (for me) in SD picture quality (not that it makes the SD picture look anywhere near as good as the HD picture; but any improvement helps).


Look at it this way -- buy your cable at a place that allows you to return it within a certain period of days, and if it doesn't work for you, or you don't feel like the difference is worth the high cost of the cable, return it...


Scott


----------



## Walt B

Does anyone know if there are firmware fixes in place for the SA 3250HD(DVI-D) and/or the SA 8300HD(HDMI) for HDCP protocol (handshake) HDMMI connectivity issues with an AVR inline? I just installed the new (2006) Octava 5-port HDMI Switch and it works flawlessly with DVD via HDMI. My system:


Panny DVD-77S > Octava HDMI Switch > Panny SA-XR70 AVR > Panny AE700U (All HDMI)


I want to introduce a SA STB via HDMI (probably the 8300 since I don't want to mix DVI-D and HDMI) and away from the current component connectivity directly to the AE700U and Toslink to the AVR. Regarding the "handshake" issues between a HDMI STB and a HDMI AVR, a Denon website states:


"_This has to do with the HDMI HDCP protocol being sent and received and the authentication process. This is not a fault of the receiver. Recently set top box manufacturers have become aware of this issue. It has been found that the U-code information appears to be the problem which is part of Annex A of the repeater conformity specifications of the HDMI protocol. Some set top receiver manufacturers have already implemented firmware changes to their units while others are in the process of updating their units. If a set top receiver being used is having problems passing HDMI video signal through an A/V receiver, contact the manufacturer of the set top receiver to see if an update is available._"


I spoke with seven Northern Virginia Cox Communication reps today (2 in person) and practically received seven different answers, including that HDMI is disabled on all SA 8300 STB's!!! No one at Cox knew about SA firmware updates let alone what a firmware update was (okay, at least two Cox employees knew what a firmware update is). Also, Cox could not tell me if STB firmware upgrades are made over their fiber optic network or if each device has to be brought in/swapped for a firmware update ...


Thanks


----------



## AndyHDTV

Rangers HD away game on 712 right now


----------



## margoba

I'm not terribly observant about these things, but I saw the first commercial that I noticed was in HD tonight. It was a Ford commercial during "Without a Trace".


Maybe this HD stuff really will catch on. 


-barry


----------



## chopsueychris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kesone95* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes you can, plus leave the component in and you can test like that. Like chopsueychris mentioned just changing inputs via your remote.



you can call me chris










btw as far as hd commercials go, i caught my first on tnthd when lord of the rings:the two towers was on when i first got hd 2 months ago. Even the commercials look great!


----------



## kesone95

I thought UNIHD was suppose to play Babe tonight instead we got ED. False advertisers


----------



## POWERFUL

yeah I saw that too. Cute movie but again i wanted to see Babe not Matt Leblanc, I mean if I wanted to see Leblanc I watch a friends, or Joey rerun. But it's nice to see a new channel but it cut out as I'm having CC problems, the guy is coming later today to solve the issue... fingers crossed.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chopsueychris* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> btw as far as hd commercials go, i caught my first on tnthd when lord of the rings:the two towers was on when i first got hd 2 months ago. Even the commercials look great!




If you want to see some HD commercials, tune in Sunday night, ABC 707, after 6 PM. It's showtime!


----------



## POWERFUL

Time Warner Cable servicemen are a waste of my time! They come today with explicate instructions to replace what clearly is and has been since day 1 a bad cablecard and what happens may you ask? Well I'll tell you the guy they send comes and checks the signal and he says it's good, well that's fine and dandy but what about the CABLECARD?! He says he doesn't have a replacement cablecard and I have to wait until Wednesday, JUST PLAIN STUPID!!! Well now I have to use the three letters I've been dreading since early January: OTA. And I know whats gonna happen right? We are gonna get bad and windy weather for the Superbowl and the OTA HD signal will get too distorted to watch enjoyably and I'll have to go the analog cable route, which is exactly which way I didn't want to go. Don't even think about talking to me about just removing the cablecard and using the unencrypted locals in HD because they are more distorted than OTA HD on a good day. You'd think they would send someone with a cablecard when you ask for a replacement wouldn't you?


----------



## barrianne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *POWERFUL* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Time Warner Cable servicemen are a waste of my time! They come day with explicate instructions to replace what clearly is and has been since day 1 a bad cablecard and what happen may you ask? Well I'll tell you the guy they send comes and checks the signal and he says it's good, well that's fine and dandy but what about the CABLECARD?! He says he doesn't have a replacement cablecard and I have to wait until Wednesday, JUST PLAIN STUPID!!! Well now I have to use the three letters I've been dreading since early January: OTA. And I know its gonna happen that we are gonna get bad and windy weather for the Superbowl and the OTA signal will get too distorted to watch enjoyably and I'll have to go the analog cable route, which is exactly which way I didn't want to go. Don't even think about talking to me about just removing the cablecard and using the unencrypted locals because they are more distorted than OTA on a good day. You'd think they would send someone with a cablecard when you ask for a replacement wouldn't you?



Awful.


Can you not pick one up at your local TWC center?


----------



## SRFast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrianne* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Awful.
> 
> 
> Can you not pick one up at your local TWC center?



Sorry to hear about your problem. I've had this happen to me before and now when I make a CC related service appointment, I insist on speaking to a CS supervior so it is clear what needs to be done. Not 100% foolproof, but it does help.


No, you can't pick up a CC at the local office. They are tightly controlled and needs to be issued by a supervisor. A CC install/replacemnt also requires the technician to speak to the TWC IT department to input the correct system info. You and I could do this, but that's their policy.


Hope this helps...JL


----------



## MikeInNY




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *POWERFUL* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Time Warner Cable servicemen are a waste of my time! They come today with explicate instructions to replace what clearly is and has been since day 1 a bad cablecard and what happens may you ask? Well I'll tell you the guy they send comes and checks the signal and he says it's good, well that's fine and dandy but what about the CABLECARD?! He says he doesn't have a replacement cablecard and I have to wait until Wednesday, JUST PLAIN STUPID!!!



From my month-long quest to regain a functional FireWire output, I learned much about TWC NYC and how dysfunctional it is. A few facts that I learned which may help (or at least keep things in perspective) when dealing with TWC NYC.


1) The regular techs sent out to the jobs are not informed of what the job will require until they get there. So even if you tell a CSR on the phone you need "X", if it's not something standard in the back of the van your first tech visit will likely not have it. This happened to me repeatedly over the last month while requesting a SA3250HD with active FireWire. Be prepared for anything beyond poor signal-level or a box-swap to take at least two visits.


2) Most everyone that deals with customers barely understands digital cable, and especially "non-standard" things like CableCards, FireWire output, their own encryption, etc. A majority of customers don't even know about these issues, and TWC NYC plays dumb and doesn't seem to be interested or aware of many of the FCC laws out there regarding digital cable and HD. In my 7 tech visits only one understood these issues, and that was because he was one of "us" and had his own HTPC rig at home. Talks on the phone were just as bad, even when I got a special contact in the Client Relations department to specifically address my problem.


3) TWC NYC is willfully ignorant, poorly managed, or both. I would get conflicting (wrong) answers depending on which foreman I was talking to. I would get refusals that something was "impossible" to do, yet immediately calling back and speaking with someone else it could be done. I had to send them copies of FCC regulations before they believed they existed. I would get promises for callbacks that never happened. I had missed appointments. I had workers apparently falsifying records saying they came out when they didn't. I had appointments "guaranteed" to be with foremen where regular techs showed up and didn't know why they were there. Don't expect anything from them.


4) Hope you get lucky and get one of the few knowledgeable people, and keep asking for a manager of whoever you're dealing with. This was the key. Once I got high enough up the chain for the person I was dealing with to actually do something (talk with people that don't normally interact with customers, talk to heads of depts., etc), my problem was solved in about 24 hours with a software update they had all along...


This isn't how a company making millions of dollars a month off of people in the nation's largest city should operate. But of course, with a monopoly they can get away with it, and it's not like many of the other companies have great service either (seems this is true about almost every industry at this point). Things will probably get worse if more restrictive content-control laws get passed by our government. There's not much to do beyond writing letters and requesting compensation for problems, switching to another provider if you can, or just canceling all together...


----------



## PennHORN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *POWERFUL* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Time Warner Cable servicemen are a waste of my time! They come today with explicate instructions to replace what clearly is and has been since day 1 a bad cablecard and what happens may you ask? Well I'll tell you the guy they send comes and checks the signal and he says it's good, well that's fine and dandy but what about the CABLECARD?! He says he doesn't have a replacement cablecard and I have to wait until Wednesday, JUST PLAIN STUPID!!! Well now I have to use the three letters I've been dreading since early January: OTA. And I know whats gonna happen right? We are gonna get bad and windy weather for the Superbowl and the OTA HD signal will get too distorted to watch enjoyably and I'll have to go the analog cable route, which is exactly which way I didn't want to go. Don't even think about talking to me about just removing the cablecard and using the unencrypted locals in HD because they are more distorted than OTA HD on a good day. You'd think they would send someone with a cablecard when you ask for a replacement wouldn't you?



The same thing happened to me a year and a half ago with my SA3250HD STB. The first one they installed was wonky and I requested a new box. Well the tech comes and I leave early from work to be home for this guy to come. He shows up and determines that the box does not work (no ****). He says I need a new box but he does not have one with him and I would have to schedule another service call. His entire reason for coming was to bring a new box. I was so friggin mad that I let him and the CSR have it and they were able to get me a box the next day. Now when I need to swap out a box I go to 23rd Street because at least there I can request and get what I want such as a new box. That sucks that you can't do the same with regards to a Cable Card. TWC shenanigans and their refusal to enable firewire ports and enable external SATA drives makes me wish they were hacked and "illegal" alternatives.


----------



## andrewjnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> They have the best price, I got my switcher from them It works great.



I kind of wish I knew Monoprice had that 4x1 HDMI switch at that price before I bought Gefen's (directly from them) at almost three times the price! The Gefen works like a champ and I may be past their 30-day return window, so I'll probably keep it...still, it would have been nice to know that ther were options (when I buy cables from Monoprice, I do so through eBay and not their site, and they don't seem to list that switch on eBay).


In any event, though people say the 8300HD has problems with HDCP on recievers that do HDMI switching, I've never had a problem with HDCP and the Gefen switch, which I recommend highly to anyone who can afford the fairly steep price.


----------



## MikeNY718

Why is it that every time I go to Time Warner and swap out a box, they end up charging my for BOTH the new box and the old one? Then I have to call them and it takes 20 minutes for the confused CSR to understand that I'm being charged for four boxes when I only have three. This has happened to me all four times that I've switched one of my boxes. I know they're stupid but sometimes I wonder if they're instructed to do this in the hopes that the customer won't notice.


Also, does anyone know what non-DVR HD boxes they're giving out mostly? Is it still the Pioneer? I already have one DVR and would like to get another non-DVR box but I'd prefer the Scientific Atlanta. I remember they were hard to come by a few months ago but Pioneer isn't even making boxes anymore so you would THINK TWC would be carrying mostly SA boxes now. Emphasis on THINK.


----------



## anthonymoody




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andrewjnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> . . . people say the 8300HD has problems with HDCP on recievers that do HDMI switching . . .




I'm one of them, though technically I use a pre/pro not a receiver. In any case, the SA HDMI outputs are notoriously bad at the HDCP handshake when routed through a switcher. It turns out that it's up to the source component mfr to engineer the HDMI output to work well with a switcher (or repeater) - or not. There's a discussion over at audioholics about this where a rep from HDMI talks about this at length.


In my case, I've tried 3 different SA 8300s and all of them have major HDCP handshake problems when I route them through my pre/pro, and none when I go direct to my PJ. However, my current and former DVD players both pass through the pre/pro and handshake properly 100% of the time without any problem (i.e. proving that the source is the problem).


For folks having success in switching the 8300 via HDMI, it's possible that the switcher is also an 'amp' which somehow performs a function that should've been built into the STB in the first place. grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


TM


----------



## mikeM1

Is anyone else being tortured by the multiple *LENGTHY* screen freezes on HDNet tonite, during the U2 program?? It hasn't been =this= bad on my set in a long time, certainly not since i got the 8300 box.


----------



## josh59x




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is anyone else being tortured by the multiple *LENGTHY* screen freezes on HDNet tonite, during the U2 program?? It hasn't been =this= bad on my set in a long time, certainly not since i got the 8300 box.



Same here, in Fort Greene, Brooklyn, though it looks to be limited to HDNet. We'll see how SNL looks on WNBC.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *josh59x* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Same here, in Fort Greene, Brooklyn, though it looks to be limited to HDNet. We'll see how SNL looks on WNBC.



The first 30 minutes or so of SNL looked GREAT. It's just too bad the show is so lame, lame, LAME. I =had= to bail out.


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is anyone else being tortured by the multiple *LENGTHY* screen freezes on HDNet tonite, during the U2 program?? It hasn't been =this= bad on my set in a long time, certainly not since i got the 8300 box.



Often get those HDNet freeze-ups on many shows; (S. Manhattan head end). Saw them periodically throughout the trailing segment of "A Passage to India" last night on their movie channel--just after watching a 2-hour HBO HD movie without one glitch. Using an 8300HD, too, but not sure if it's system or STB related. Haven't seen mention of these freeze-ups elsewhere, or experienced them myself on other channels. Reported a different type of movie glitch in the programming forum a while back and M. Cuban, a HDNet co-founder, replied with an explanation. -- John


----------



## imws




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRFast* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have UNIHD in NE Queens, NY on my CC and 8300HD. The PQ on the CC is great. I hope TWC makes 709 a perm channel.
> 
> 
> Regards....JL



what does "CC" mean?


----------



## josh59x




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *imws* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> what does "CC" mean?



CableCard


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeInNY* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> From my month-long quest to regain a functional FireWire output, I learned much about TWC NYC and how dysfunctional it is. A few facts that I learned which may help (or at least keep things in perspective) when dealing with TWC NYC.
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> This isn't how a company making millions of dollars a month off of people in the nation's largest city should operate. But of course, with a monopoly they can get away with it, and it's not like many of the other companies have great service either (seems this is true about almost every industry at this point). Things will probably get worse if more restrictive content-control laws get passed by our government. There's not much to do beyond writing letters and requesting compensation for problems, switching to another provider if you can, or just canceling all together...



I learned quite a few similar lessons in the month it took me to get my setup all working 3 years ago.


I've come to the conclusion that part of the problem is the language of TWC's franchise agreement with the city. (Which, BTW, expires on September 16, 2008. We should make sure that our local City Council members leading up to it know our views on TWC well in advance of that date.) According to the franchise agreement, a customer is owed a month of free service for a missed appointment. However, a missed appointment is only defined as an appointment time window in which no TW employee shows up at your home. It doesn't matter whether or not they actually do anything. I've been screwed by this several times.


For example, one time a TWC employee showed up at my apartment with a work order to rerun all of the cable in the apartment. He showed up, looked around, looked at his watch, and proclaimed that he didn't have time to do it. I refused to sign the work order, but TWC refused to count it as a missed appointment. Similarly, I once had a guy show up with a work order saying he needed to replace an HD-DVR, but he came without an HD-DVR. He walked out, saying he'd be right back, and never came back. Again, because he showed up at my home, TWC said it wasn't a missed appointment.


We need to ask the City Council to make sure that TWC's next franchise agreement gives a narrower definition of a missed appointment. In order for an appointment to be kept, the TWC employee needs to show up with any equipment referenced in the work order and perform any tasks specifically outlined in the work order. If the work order says to replace an HD-DVR, the worker should have an HD-DVR. If the work order says to rerun cable, the worker should rerun cable. Anything less should be a missed appointment.


I also think that the next franchise agreement should allow customers to request (for a nominal fee) that their visit will be the first one handled by a truck during one of the timeframes. This would be found money for TWC, but a major boon to those who would literally pay anything to have a shorter than 4 hour time window for a service call.


Of course, I've managed to get in my TWC file that I consider a promise of a callback to be an appointment. That is, if a CSR says I should receive a callback within an hour, then if I haven't received a call within 60 minutes, it's as if they've missed an appointment. I make sure to explain this whenever a CSR promises a call back, and it usually gets them to revise their estimate of when I should expect the call.


I pay TWC to provide me with a service. I refuse to have them treat me as though they're paying me. Especially since they treat me far worse than anyone I work for...

-JMP


----------



## AndyHDTV

For those of you who are new this is a link to File a cable service complaint, I suggest that you submit one if not for you, but for all of us.

http://www.nyc.gov/html/doitt/html/c...ice_form.shtml


----------



## Oded

Hi everyone, new to the site.


I have TWC in Brooklyn and have been having occasional reception problems, pixelating, freezing etc. This is usually minor, but can interrupt music programs on HDnet ruining performances, especially ones I would like to keep on DVR. The biggest problem however occurred during the superbowl last night when I lost HD signal on 707 only at 5:59 PM. I called TW and they sent my box a signal which got the game, however the game was pixelated throughout making it difficult to watch. I have had the HD tech here in the past (when I couldnt get the superbowl last year in HD) and he improved the signal but said that I need a direct line from the TW connection box in the stairwell to my receiving HD DVR cable box.


Short of calling these guys back, is there a way to boost the signal from the connection box to my cable box or do I have to improve the wiring? Will an antenna help? If I cant watch the superbowl in HD each year, whats the point of having it? Also is there a way to download my HD DVR recordings to disc/computer or other storage media?


----------



## AndyHDTV

5 x 1 HDMI Switcher

http://www.octavainc.com/HDMI%20switch%205port.htm


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Based upon the posting above that TWC is still sending out WWOR-HD to cable card customers, my guess is that if anyone had made note of the frequency it was broadcasting on, we could still tune it in DIAG mode if you go to the screen where you can tune manually by frequency....




Frequency is still 669.00

Program #003


I tried entering it and can hear UPN-HD in the background, just can't get it to display.


good thing I have a Tuner in my set and can get UPN-HD on 1.9


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oded* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Short of calling these guys back, is there a way to boost the signal from the connection box to my cable box or do I have to improve the wiring? Will an antenna help?



Welcome to the forums. If you're paying TWC, they should provide wiring to the input of your converter, CableCard, etc. that's adequate over the frequency band. Keep bugging them for it, and request a higher-level tech or supervisor visit if necessary.


If your display has a built in over-the-air tuner, or you own a separate OTA tuner, a small antenna such as a Silver Sensor (see NYC OTA forum) should pull in stations. If your OTA tuner has a QAM (cable digital delivery) section, some unencrypted TWC signals can be seen with a direct TWC connection; a 1-GHz splitter would provide direct cable hookups to both a tuner and a TWC converter. As some recent posts above indicate, some are getting lengthy freeze-ups from HDNet, although my HDNet freeze-ups aren't accompanied by pixelation and I haven't noticed them on other channels. -- John


----------



## anthonymoody

I have one 8300HD box now. I'd like to add a second one for a bedroom set. Can I just pick one up at the 23rd St. location or do I have to schedule an "installation"?

TM


----------



## Oded

Thanks for the response John. I only have TW's cable box (8300 I think) HD DVR. Is it worth buying an OTA tuner as well? I have called TW and insisted they send an HD tech. As I said the same thing happened during the time of last years superbowl and the problem persisted afterward as it does now. ABCHD reception remains poor and worked normally prior to the superbowl. Most of the rest of the HD stations come in reasonably well with occasional freezing on HDnet broadcasts (recently recorded 'Million Dollar Baby' and U2 was poor as well).


Also is there a way to upload my HD DVR recordings to another storage drive?


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oded* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the response John. I only have TW's cable box (8300 I think) HD DVR. Is it worth buying an OTA tuner as well? I have called TW and insisted they send an HD tech. As I said the same thing happened during the time of last years superbowl and the problem persisted afterward as it does now. ABCHD reception remains poor and worked normally prior to the superbowl. Most of the rest of the HD stations come in reasonably well with occasional freezing on HDnet broadcasts (recently recorded 'Million Dollar Baby' and U2 was poor as well).
> 
> 
> Also is there a way to upload my HD DVR recordings to another storage drive?



Also have the 8300HD, but believe it's better to make TWC deliver full-quality HD for each source rather than tinkering with an OTA. OTA tuning is okay for the limited channels, such as 11 that TWC doesn't provide. (Both 11 and channel 9 HD, with 9 accessible via diagnostic mode tuning, will be merged into a new channel later this year.) And OTA can be useful when TWC is disrupted or develops glitches. Just speculation, but perhaps around Superbowl time there was some local cable tinkering that ruined reception. I once subscribed to new premium channels, which wouldn't tune at all, and the cable tech discovered a bad cable connection in our building hallway was the cause. The meter cable techs use for frequency/signal strength measurement should register signal problems at various bands. ABC should tune as well as Fox or PBS HD, etc.


Not sure about 8300HD DVR uploading, but believe some TWC STBs deliver 1394 'firewire' outputs; thought someone here posted they must be requested specifically. The HD recorders/players forum outlines how to add external DVR hard drives, but it may still be only for SARA-based cable systems, while TWC here uses the different Passport operating system. See the FAQ-type posts on 8300HDs for both systems at the above forum--as well as related posts here. -- John


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oded* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I only have TW's cable box (8300 I think) HD DVR.



Just be sure that you do have an 8300HD, not the older 8000HD, since the problems you describe were common with the 8000HD.


----------



## Oded

Thanks again John, very helpful. They measured frequency/signal strength last year and there was a significant dropoff between the connection box outside and the DVR cable box. The tech fooled with the connections and improved the signal, but recommended a direct connection from their box and the DVR in our apartment. Hopefully I will get them to make that connection this time.


Oded


----------



## Goanna

I just noticed we now have Channel 709, Universal HD. So I guess I am not going to be able to get UPN on 709 via Diag mode at all now.


UniHD is a paid channel? That's BS, they should just ad that one on. They still dont give us TMC HD and Cinemax HD, not to mention UPN and WPIX (I know they are going to merge), so adding a channel into the paid lineup is real balsy on their part.


Verizon, when oh when are you going to make FiOS TV available in NYC, lol.


----------



## peaslda

Hey all. I just got my 8300HD last week, and i'm not sure if i'm going crazy from spending so much time in front of the TV or not, but i swear that my picture is slowly degrading!!! When I first got HD from TWC I received the non-DVR box, and the picture was amazing. but after switching boxes to the DVR and using it for a week, i'm seeing a lot of macro blocking and a really dissapointing film grain effect. I truly believe that it is getting worse.


Since i'm new to DVR, I've been scanning these forums for an answer (i.e. "how to maintain an 8300HD"), but i've found nothing. So here's some questions:


1) Do I need to reset it? would that help regain optimal PQ?


2) Do DVRs all provide worse picture due to splitting the signal?


3) where can I find info for optimizing the PQ when using the 8300? (I've spent hours on the general 8300 thread, all they talk about is recording and such).



any help would be a god send!!!


thanks,

dave


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Both 11 and channel 9 HD, with 9 accessible via diagnostic mode tuning, will be merged into a new channel later this year.



This is not exactly true. The networks with which channels 9 and 11 are affiliated are merging. Channel 9 is actually owned by Fox Television Stations (which also owns channel 5), while channel 11 is owned by the Tribune Company. Neither Fox nor Tribune is merging with anyone else.


I'm assuming that each channel is going to continue with their digital transition, since they're going to lose their analog spectrum whenever the Feds actually get around to imposing the deadline. Whether or not the one that ends up without a network (probably 9) has any HD content to broadcast is another matter entirely, but the channel won't go away. After all, it isn't that long ago that channels 5, 9, and 11 were all without any network affiliation. They managed to continue operations then, and the availability of syndicated programming has only increased since.


That said, with the possibility of no HD programming on WWOR-HD, I'm not exactly upset that it might take longer for TWC to carry that particular channel. Now if only they can get me 162 Mets games in HD this year to make up for the last 5 years of not carrying Mets HD broadcasts, I'll be happy...

-JMP


----------



## marcos_p




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Goanna* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Verizon, when oh when are you going to make FiOS TV available in NYC, lol.



Although I read this a lot, realistically, I wonder how many people on this thread would REALLY switch to FIOS TV. Keep in mind that those on the leading edge are probably going thru growing pains. For example, their DVR des not have the feature we're used to having.

Having said this, I think I would jump ship from TWC if the FIOS TV price was rite.


----------



## Dm84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marcos_p* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Although I read this a lot, realistically, I wonder how many people on this thread would REALLY switch to FIOS TV. Keep in mind that those on the leading edge are probably going thru growing pains. For example, their DVR des not have the feature we're used to having.
> 
> Having said this, I think I would jump ship from TWC if the FIOS TV price was rite.



TWC is sufficiently pissing off enough people that many will jump ship if the price is right. I'm still a bit apprehensive about Verizon doing anything right since my POTS service dies on a regular basis, but if they could prove that FIOS worked, I'd switch.


----------



## barrianne

So why is NBC broadcasting Scrubs on 704 in 1080 and it still has black bars? Just curious. I'm using 8300HD.


Also, why was the ABC Super Bowl broadcast in 720? I would think that, if anything, it would be super high def.


And re UniHD: I was hoping Battlestar Galactica would be in HD on UniHD Sunday night but it turned out to be a repeat. Wonder what we can expect with the Olympics? The NYTimes Turin schedule today was a bit confusing, but I'm assuming all the NBC primetime broadcasts will be in HD (hopefully with no bars!). Initially I thought the Olympics were being broadcast in HD on UniHD but UniHD is showing Olympics not in primetime but rather other live broadcasts in the afternoon. No primetime Olympics on UniHD -- but on 704 NBC.


Chaos.


----------



## kevdc

Anyone here know of a fix for the 8300 box to get back the dolby digital signal? I tried to switch the audio digital out from dolby digital to two channel only and back to dolby digital and still this does not work. In the past this use to work. Any ideas?


Thx.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrianne* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So why is NBC broadcasting Scrubs on 704 in 1080 and it still has black bars? Just curious. I'm using 8300HD.
> 
> 
> Also, why was the ABC Super Bowl broadcast in 720? I would think that, if anything, it would be super high def.
> 
> 
> Chaos.




Unless things have changed recently ABC has always broadcast in 720p. They believe that format is better for video. Espn and Fox also go with 720p while CBS and NBC are in the 1080i camp.


----------



## LisaM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevdc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone here know of a fix for the 8300 box to get back the dolby digital signal? I tried to switch the audio digital out from dolby digital to two channel only and back to dolby digital and still this does not work. In the past this use to work. Any ideas?
> 
> 
> Thx.



That is the "fix" that I have always used. If it doesn't work, you could try pulling out the plug and re-booting.


----------



## DNINE

I would jump ship in a heartbeat even for more $$$ I don't think any company can be as bad in so many areas as TWC.


----------



## TerryJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrianne* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> And re UniHD: I was hoping Battlestar Galactica would be in HD on UniHD Sunday night but it turned out to be a repeat.



Universal HD only shows Battlestar Galactica repeats. Only Sci-Fi Channel shows the latest episodes.


-Terry


----------



## anthonymoody

I hear what you guys are saying about jumping ship but personally I think that while the quality of the *product* may be better from Verizon FIOS, the customer service and overall customer experience are likely to be worse. Personally I think Verizon is one of the worst run companies on earth from a cs standpoint. Pulling my landline was one of the happiest things I ever did. I hate those guys.


TM


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peaslda* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 1) Do I need to reset it? would that help regain optimal PQ?
> 
> 
> 2) Do DVRs all provide worse picture due to splitting the signal?
> 
> 
> 3) where can I find info for optimizing the PQ when using the 8300? (I've spent hours on the general 8300 thread, all they talk about is recording and such).



Welcome to the forums. Since your previous STB provided good HD, perhaps you didn't set the 8300HD output format to match your display. Or it might just be a bad 8300HD. It helps sometimes, BTW, to list your display gear in your bio section, accessible from the top USER link atop the page. I've set my 8300HD, for example, to output only 1080i since I'm feeding a 1080i CRT RPTV only from the YPbPr outputs. Your settings might vary if you have a 720p-only display, for example, and conclude the 8300HD does a better job at converting various formats (480i, 1080i) to 720p than your display can. If you're using HDMI, see if YPbPr outputs help.


If you get HDNet, it's useful to set the DVR to capture the 10-minute test-pattern sequence each Tuesday at 6 am ET (if it's still being cablecast). This gives you a firm horizontal resolution measured number to check the 8300HD output at any time--as well as compare with a live signal. I used this technique . It looks like, from various AVS posts, that cable STBs (and systems) typically deliver


----------



## DNINE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anthonymoody* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I hear what you guys are saying about jumping ship but personally I think that while the quality of the *product* may be better from Verizon FIOS, the customer service and overall customer experience are likely to be worse. Personally I think Verizon is one of the worst run companies on earth from a cs standpoint. Pulling my landline was one of the happiest things I ever did. I hate those guys.
> 
> 
> TM




The problem with TWC is they hold all the cards (like Verizon did before the breakup of the bells) A perfect analogy. Unplug the Service & say F you very much I don't want to do business with you anymore, I can go to another phone Company I can even go to a totally different technology if I want. Hopefully in 5 years we will have the same number of options


----------



## EricScott

One recurring issue I've had with both of my 8300's, which I thought was specific to Fox HD but I now realize happens on all of the 720p channels (705, 707 and 725) is every now and then, the image on the screen shakes/stutters (it is most clearly noticeable if you open up the guide). On any 1080i or SD channel everything is fine. Rebooting the box usually solves the issue and it only comes back every few weeks or so.


Anyone else ever experience this issue?


I have my 8300 connected to my Samsung DLP via HDMI / DVI with 480p, 720p and 1080i as the selected output formats (the Samsung is a 720p NR display).


----------



## Oded

John, is rate shaping likely responsible for reduced bandwidth available to individual costumers during highly watched HD events such as the superbowl? I suspect that if all is optimal on the individuals wiring end and there is no further signal reduction, the broadcast would come in fine despite compromises by TW for efficiency. It seems further reduction of signal quality on my end beyond a critical point results in severe pixelation.


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oded* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> John, is rate shaping likely responsible for reduced bandwidth available to individual costumers during highly watched HD events such as the superbowl? I suspect that if all is optimal on the individuals wiring end and there is no further signal reduction, the broadcast would come in fine despite compromises by TW for efficiency. It seems further reduction of signal quality on my end beyond a critical point results in severe pixelation.



Rate shaping, which TWC has said it uses for both SD and HD, lowers the quantization level for MPEG-2 data without having to decode the MPEG-2. A rough example: The sequence 2 4 4 32 32 might become 2 4 4 16 16, where the 32 encoding becomes 16, reducing higher frequencies/resolutions. The result, broadly for all rate-shaped channels, is more bandwidth; that is, more space to squeeze in additional channels, telephone calls, video on demand (VOD), etc.


Suspect many variations in PQ, moment to moment, originate with program sources, not TWC. Like other program-delivery sources such as DBS, large cable companies use statistical multiplexing (statmux) that shuffles bandwidth use depending on the complexity and motion within images. A dozen or more channels might be statmuxed, with split-second image changes determining how much spectrum (bandwidth) is allotted to each channel. With VOD demanding more bandwidth at certain times, and analog channels, at 6 MHz each still hogging a big slice of TWC's 860-MHz+ spectrum, at some point video PQ has to suffer.


Rarely see images breaking into blocks from my mid-town Manhattan head end, although as mentioned above I'm among those noticing HDNet prolonged periodic image freeze-ups. MPEG breakups develop when there's inadequate spectrum available for the digital bit rates involved. One way to avoid image breakups, without dropping channels to provide more spectrum, is 'dumbing down' images, as with rate shaping. If the switched video outlined earlier widens the available spectrum available as promised, I hope NYC TWC uses it to maximize PQ for all channels. Viewers of big-dish C-band (etc.) video, downlinked to all cable and DBS head ends, frequently emphasize a lot of PQ isn't making it to subscriber's screens. -- John


----------



## peaslda

john,

thanks for the reply. my new sony 32 lcd is 1081i, 720p, and the STB is set up to output both of those depending on the broadcast. i just took the 8300 back and exchanged for a non-DVR box (3250hd), and the pixelation/grain-effect/blocking is still prevelant. i've reset everything on the tv, reboot the box many times, etc... i'm starting to think that my signal has downgraded somehow. that, or i had a different brand box before that decoded better (could have been the pioneer rather than SA).


I miss my clear hd!!


----------



## rpk113

so here is a weird question, the knicks are away, but on MSG. The rangers are home but on MSG2, will there be a HD broadcast on 712?


Thanks


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Goanna* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just noticed we now have Channel 709, Universal HD. So I guess I am not going to be able to get UPN on 709 via Diag mode at all now.



If you look back in this thread a bit, you'll see a statement that they are giving us this channel for the month of February _only_. Specifically, they've somehow magically "found" the bandwidth for this channel (maybe by taking away WWOR-HD from the feed?) for the month for UHD's olympic programming. They are presenting very large blocks of Olympic programming starting next week. Look forward in the guide and you'll see exactly what.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Goanna* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> UniHD is a paid channel?



Nope, free channel. 701-719 are free HD channels; 720-725 are the paid tier.


Scott


----------



## Gulley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forums. Since your previous STB provided good HD, perhaps you didn't set the 8300HD output format to match your display. Or it might just be a bad 8300HD. It helps sometimes, BTW, to list your display gear in your bio section, accessible from the top USER link atop the page. I've set my 8300HD, for example, to output only 1080i since I'm feeding a 1080i CRT RPTV only from the YPbPr outputs. Your settings might vary if you have a 720p-only display, for example, and conclude the 8300HD does a better job at converting various formats (480i, 1080i) to 720p than your display can. If you're using HDMI, see if YPbPr outputs help.
> 
> 
> If you get HDNet, it's useful to set the DVR to capture the 10-minute test-pattern sequence each Tuesday at 6 am ET (if it's still being cablecast). This gives you a firm horizontal resolution measured number to check the 8300HD output at any time--as well as compare with a live signal. I used this technique . It looks like, from various AVS posts, that cable STBs (and systems) typically deliver


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rpk113* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> so here is a weird question, the knicks are away, but on MSG. The rangers are home but on MSG2, will there be a HD broadcast on 712?
> 
> 
> Thanks



the last time a situation like that happened they showed the away knick game.

Upconverted on 712


----------



## drew138




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anthonymoody* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have one 8300HD box now. I'd like to add a second one for a bedroom set. Can I just pick one up at the 23rd St. location or do I have to schedule an "installation"?
> 
> TM




If you are swapping out another box you are fine. If you are getting a new 2nd box than it will need to be delivered. They want to make sure that you aren't installing it at a neighbors house / apartment and splitting the cost.


Drew


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rpk113* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> so here is a weird question, the knicks are away, but on MSG. The rangers are home but on MSG2, will there be a HD broadcast on 712?
> 
> 
> Thanks



MSG Network said last month that tonight's game would be the first road Knicks game shown in HD (which is a huge waste since we have it on YES-HD....)


Thus the home Rangers game can't been seen in HD....


----------



## pace1313




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> MSG Network said last month that tonight's game would be the first road Knicks game shown in HD (which is a huge waste since we have it on YES-HD....)
> 
> 
> Thus the home Rangers game can't been seen in HD....



Is the Rangers game on at all right now? If so, what channel is MSG2?


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pace1313* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is the Rangers game on at all right now? If so, what channel is MSG2?



Ch. 51 according to msgnetwork.com although it isnt on for me
Info at msgnetwork.com


----------



## broadwayblue

this is total BS that we aren't getting the Rangers home game in HD tonight. FU TWC. you guys really suck. if only i had a chance to leave these guys.


----------



## QMAN71

I'm getting the knicks-nets game on both 708 and 712. Now THAT'S just plain stupid.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *QMAN71* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm getting the knicks-nets game on both 708 and 712. Now THAT'S just plain stupid.




This is Cablevision's fault.... Not Time Warner's...


Cablevision chose to put the Rangers game on MSG2 and the Knicks game on MSG. Time Warner couldn't do anything about it.


(does cablevision have an MSG2-HD channel for the rangers tonight on their system? I doubt it...)


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is Cablevision's fault.... Not Time Warner's...
> 
> 
> Cablevision chose to put the Rangers game on MSG2 and the Knicks game on MSG. Time Warner couldn't do anything about it.
> 
> 
> (does cablevision have an MSG2-HD channel for the rangers tonight on their system? I doubt it...)



Well that figures, if there's one company that may be worse than Time Warner...


----------



## andrewjnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrianne* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So why is NBC broadcasting Scrubs on 704 in 1080 and it still has black bars? Just curious. I'm using 8300HD.



For some mysterious reason, Scrubs isn't produced in HD--it might just be NBC's only non-HD primetime program (apart from news and reality shows). I've never heard an explanation for this, but it could be due to NBC shafting the show in terms of budget and/or licensing fees, since it's 100% owned and produced by their hated enemies at Touchstone Television (a/k/a Disney, a/k/a ABC). There are plenty of examples of different studios playing nice with networks owned by rivals (the NBC-Universal produced House is on Fox, the Warner Bros.-produced ER and The West Wing are on NBC, etc) but NBC has consistently treated Scrubs like a redheaded stepchild because of the Disney connection.


----------



## barrianne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andrewjnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For some mysterious reason, Scrubs isn't produced in HD--it might just be NBC's only non-HD primetime program (apart from news and reality shows). I've never heard an explanation for this, but it could be due to NBC shafting the show in terms of budget and/or licensing fees, since it's 100% owned and produced by their hated enemies at Touchstone Television (a/k/a Disney, a/k/a ABC). There are plenty of examples of different studios playing nice with networks owned by rivals (the NBC-Universal produced House is on Fox, the Warner Bros.-produced ER and The West Wing are on NBC, etc) but NBC has consistently treated Scrubs like a redheaded stepchild because of the Disney connection.



Thank you, that was an incredibly enlightening answer. Your theory certainly makes sense.


So what does 'produced in HD' mean exactly?


----------



## Berk32

Bad news for Friday (it seems)


Rangers home game is on FSN, while the Knicks are in Oklahoma City (and most likely not on road HD), so we TWC customers get screwed over again.


Now we get to be pissed at both TWC and Cablevision...


----------



## broadwayblue

what a shame we had to watch tonight's huge win in SD. glad we got the win, but sad and inexcusable to shaft the normal home team in HD coverage to show a sorry bunch lose their 7th in a row.


----------



## barrianne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> what a shame we had to watch tonight's huge win in SD. glad we got the win, but sad and inexcusable to shaft the normal home team in HD coverage to show a sorry bunch lose their 7th in a row.



spoiler alert!


----------



## andy9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrianne* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> spoiler alert!



Reporting a Knicks loss is hardly a spoiler!!


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Bad news for Friday (it seems)
> 
> 
> Rangers home game is on FSN, while the Knicks are in Oklahoma City (and most likely not on road HD), so we TWC customers get screwed over again.



Edited out my error


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andy9* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Reporting a Knicks loss is hardly a spoiler!!



The Knicks are hurting. All that was missing from the game were the sounds of Sweet Georgia Brown.


----------



## anthonymoody




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew138* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you are swapping out another box you are fine. If you are getting a new 2nd box than it will need to be delivered. They want to make sure that you aren't installing it at a neighbors house / apartment and splitting the cost.
> 
> 
> Drew




Strange. I called specifically to ask and they said no problem to just pick one up. I couldn't have been clearer with my question. In fact, the website now says they have self install for all of their services. Hmmmmm.


TM


----------



## andrewjnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrianne* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thank you, that was an incredibly enlightening answer. Your theory certainly makes sense.
> 
> 
> So what does 'produced in HD' mean exactly?



These days, a lot of shows are shot with HD video cameras rather than 35mm film, and they're 16x9 by default. Shows shot on 35mm film use viewfinders that let cinematographers compose the image for 16x9 and 1.33:1 (this is also often done with movies shot on Super 35 so that DPs can compose for 2.35:1 and 1.33:1 at the same time--these full frame transfers aren't panned and scanned but instead feature extra picture info at the top and bottom). ANYway, shows shot on film have to got through an HD transfer stage, which adds time and cost to the production process. I'm pretty sure Scrubs is shot on 35mm full frame, then skips the HD transfer stage to save $$$.


It's also possible that the producers of Scrubs prefer 1.33:1 and have declined to do the show in HD--they often pay tribute to classic sitcoms, and they might think that 1.33:1 upholds a sitcom tradition. There are many producers who prefer 1.33:1 and only do widescreen versions grudgingly (Buffy the Vampire Slayer was shot widescreen in its later seasons but only shown that way overseas and was released full-frame on DVD at Joss Whedon's insistence. Amy Sherman-Palladino of Gilmore Girls also prefers 1.33:1, and while her show is broadcast in widescreen HDTV on the WB, she has insisted on 1.33:1 for the DVD releases).


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Friday nights Knicks away game is listed to be on YES and ESPN. If it's not a block out game there is a chance that it will be in HD on ESPN HD.



That's the Nets listing vs. the Spurs...

Not the Knicks vs. the Hornets (why would ESPN want to show that game?)


----------



## peaslda

anyone have a suggestion for getting a brooklyn STB that the local (sunset park, kinda close to me) is not stocking anymore? I want to get an HD Pioneer converter back (I exchanged the one I'd received with the installation for the SA 8300HD, but in my eyes the Pioneer is the clear winner for PQ). I biked out there today, and they said that it's not going to be stocked there anymore, and after a call to costomer support to see if a tech could bring one from the warehouse (sure, i'll pay 30 bucks for the visit, i just want my freaking PQ back), i was told to carry the box around the city looking for the off chance that a service center in another burough might have an Hd pioneer for brooklyn. that's rediculous. I'm really starting to despise twcnyc.


----------



## broadwayblue

i just noticed channel 720 PPV HD, showing Center Ice HD Hockey. is this new?


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i just noticed channel 720 PPV HD, showing Center Ice HD Hockey. is this new?



Is it actually showing it? Or is it just on the listings?


The hockey & basketball have been listing in the guide for that channel for a week or so, but nothing has appeared on the channel when I've looked....


Scott


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peaslda* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> anyone have a suggestion for getting a brooklyn STB that the local (sunset park, kinda close to me) is not stocking anymore? I want to get an HD Pioneer converter back (I exchanged the one I'd received with the installation for the SA 8300HD, but in my eyes the Pioneer is the clear winner for PQ). I biked out there today, and they said that it's not going to be stocked there anymore, and after a call to costomer support to see if a tech could bring one from the warehouse (sure, i'll pay 30 bucks for the visit, i just want my freaking PQ back), i was told to carry the box around the city looking for the off chance that a service center in another burough might have an Hd pioneer for brooklyn. that's rediculous. I'm really starting to despise twcnyc.



Assume you got a SA8300HD and not a 8000HD? The 8000HD was really bad resolution-wise . Previously a few posted here they thought the Pioneer exceeded the Scientific Atlanta units in PQ. I planned to aquire the Pioneer just for better PQ, but never did see just what the Pioneers deliver from HDNet's test patterns; the SA converters seem to provide


----------



## luzer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeInNY* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> From my month-long quest to regain a functional FireWire output, I learned much about TWC NYC and how dysfunctional it is. A few facts that I learned which may help (or at least keep things in perspective) when dealing with TWC NYC.
> 
> 
> 1) The regular techs sent out to the jobs are not informed of what the job will require until they get there. So even if you tell a CSR on the phone you need "X", if it's not something standard in the back of the van your first tech visit will likely not have it. This happened to me repeatedly over the last month while requesting a SA3250HD with active FireWire. Be prepared for anything beyond poor signal-level or a box-swap to take at least two visits.
> 
> 
> 2) Most everyone that deals with customers barely understands digital cable, and especially "non-standard" things like CableCards, FireWire output, their own encryption, etc. A majority of customers don't even know about these issues, and TWC NYC plays dumb and doesn't seem to be interested or aware of many of the FCC laws out there regarding digital cable and HD. In my 7 tech visits only one understood these issues, and that was because he was one of "us" and had his own HTPC rig at home. Talks on the phone were just as bad, even when I got a special contact in the Client Relations department to specifically address my problem.
> 
> 
> 3) TWC NYC is willfully ignorant, poorly managed, or both. I would get conflicting (wrong) answers depending on which foreman I was talking to. I would get refusals that something was "impossible" to do, yet immediately calling back and speaking with someone else it could be done. I had to send them copies of FCC regulations before they believed they existed. I would get promises for callbacks that never happened. I had missed appointments. I had workers apparently falsifying records saying they came out when they didn't. I had appointments "guaranteed" to be with foremen where regular techs showed up and didn't know why they were there. Don't expect anything from them.
> 
> 
> 4) Hope you get lucky and get one of the few knowledgeable people, and keep asking for a manager of whoever you're dealing with. This was the key. Once I got high enough up the chain for the person I was dealing with to actually do something (talk with people that don't normally interact with customers, talk to heads of depts., etc), my problem was solved in about 24 hours with a software update they had all along...
> 
> 
> This isn't how a company making millions of dollars a month off of people in the nation's largest city should operate. But of course, with a monopoly they can get away with it, and it's not like many of the other companies have great service either (seems this is true about almost every industry at this point). Things will probably get worse if more restrictive content-control laws get passed by our government. There's not much to do beyond writing letters and requesting compensation for problems, switching to another provider if you can, or just canceling all together...



Frustrating. The one word I would use to describe my experience with TWCNYC.


Steps taken to achieve this:


1) 12/15/2005 - Contacted CSR (#1) to have Cablecard and HDSTB installed.

2) 01/06/2006 - Technician (#1) installed Cablecard & HD-STB upgrade. (Friday) The CC did not work on certain channels (required activation). Technician left without fixing it. Explained it was an "IT Issue"- he couldn't help.

3) 01/06/2006 - Contacted CSR (#2). Told them CC didn't work and asked for an HD STB with firewire out.

4) 01/23/2006 - Technician (#2) called 1 hour after work order to tell me he didn't have any CCs in stock. (Tuesday)

5) 01/23/2006 - Called CSR (#3) to reschedule.

6) 01/28/2006 - Technician (#3) came, replaced CC, checked line, told me its an "IT Issue". Nothing he can do.

7) 01/28/2006 - Called CSR (#4) to ask for explanation. None given.

8) 02/03/2006 - Called CSR Manager (#5) asked her to follow up. No-one got back to me.

9) 02/10/2006 - Realized TWCNYC charged me for installation and CC card service, neither which work. Called CSR Manager (#6), was told I need a(nother) tech to stop by. Suggested someone called me and I didn't answer my phone, so the "ticket was closed." I tried explaining the situation. She continued cutting me off and trying to speak over me. I finally agreed to another tech. She could not find a timeslot that suited me (NOT 9-5 on a weekday/not Saturday). She could not and told me to call back when I can change my schedule and then hung up on me.


If I could change to RCN, I would.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That's the Nets listing vs. the Spurs...
> 
> Not the Knicks vs. the Hornets (why would ESPN want to show that game?)



Thanks,







I read that in the paper wrong, my mistake.


You are right, it wouldn't be a must see' ESPN game.

The Nets Spurs game, now that's got potential.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anthonymoody* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Strange. I called specifically to ask and they said no problem to just pick one up. I couldn't have been clearer with my question. In fact, the website now says they have self install for all of their services. Hmmmmm.
> 
> 
> TM



I dont know what is going on with TWC. I was told a tech had to come to install the 2nd box. Who is right??When you make phone call you get canada.Some times i wonder if thay know what is going on in NYC??


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I dont know what is going on with TWC. I was told a tech had to come to install the 2nd box. Who is right??When you make phone call you get canada.Some times i wonder if thay know what is going on in NYC??



I haven't done this in a while so it is very possible their policies have changed but in the past, if you wanted an additional box installed (say you have 2 and wanted 3) then they needed to send a tech. If you just wanted to exchange a box (either SD for SD, SD for HD or HD for HD) then you could go to the service center.


Again, this could be dated information but definitely how it used to work (at least for me).


----------



## DNINE

Whats up with the Live Broadcast of the Olympics, anyone?


----------



## rgrossman

What live broadcast?


----------



## DNINE

That's my question.


----------



## rgrossman

 http://www.nbcolympics.com/index.html has the schedule. AFAIK, they are not showing anything live that they will be showing in primetime.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Whats up with the Live Broadcast of the Olympics, anyone?



This is not the right thread to ask in.


See this thread:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=642404


----------



## hsimms




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peaslda* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> anyone have a suggestion for getting a brooklyn STB that the local (sunset park, kinda close to me) is not stocking anymore? I want to get an HD Pioneer converter back (I exchanged the one I'd received with the installation for the SA 8300HD, but in my eyes the Pioneer is the clear winner for PQ). I biked out there today, and they said that it's not going to be stocked there anymore, and after a call to costomer support to see if a tech could bring one from the warehouse (sure, i'll pay 30 bucks for the visit, i just want my freaking PQ back), i was told to carry the box around the city looking for the off chance that a service center in another burough might have an Hd pioneer for brooklyn. that's rediculous. I'm really starting to despise twcnyc.



I've picked up Manhattan boxes in Queens and Brooklyn. Presumably you could go to Queens or Manhattan. I have found service to be generally better in Manhattan-23rd Street but I have a hunch that for a Brooklyn box you would be best served in Queens.


----------



## bhozier

I have looked through this forum extensively and I can't seem to locate the "fianl word" on the best setup. Please excuse me if i missed it.


I have been a D* custoemer for 7 years i had them come yesterday to install HD. Unfortunately the buildong across the street is blocking the all important satelite 119. I called TWC and ordered the triple play (saves me approx $24 vs current setup)


I want to make sure I ask for the right setup. Here are my ?


- I assume I want the SA8300


- Do I want Passport or SARA - (can i even request SARA)


- Can I attach an external drive that will allow me to export shows to my laptop ... is there anything I need to ask for that will allow me to do this? (I have seen people talk about the FireWire port)


- Is there anyway to hack the box so I can move shows over to my laptop?


- I there a firmware I want to request or avoid?


- I have a Panasonic 37 HDTV - TH-37PX50U ... any special consideration or suggestions


- I live on Hudson Street near Franklin St --- any comments on the quality or reliabilty of the service

THANK you in advance for your help


----------



## snoop35

anyone know the deal with channel 720 PPV HD for NBA and NHL? Is this on a per-game basis or if you have the League Pass already you should get the NBA games?


----------



## hsimms




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bhozier* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have looked through this forum extensively and I can't seem to locate the "fianl word" on the best setup. Please excuse me if i missed it.
> 
> 
> I have been a D* custoemer for 7 years i had them come yesterday to install HD. Unfortunately the buildong across the street is blocking the all important satelite 119. I called TWC and ordered the triple play (saves me approx $24 vs current setup)
> 
> 
> I want to make sure I ask for the right setup. Here are my ?
> 
> 
> - I assume I want the SA8300
> 
> 
> - Do I want Passport or SARA - (can i even request SARA)
> 
> 
> - Can I attach an external drive that will allow me to export shows to my laptop ... is there anything I need to ask for that will allow me to do this? (I have seen people talk about the FireWire port)
> 
> 
> - Is there anyway to hack the box so I can move shows over to my laptop?
> 
> 
> - I there a firmware I want to request or avoid?
> 
> 
> - I have a Panasonic 37 HDTV - TH-37PX50U ... any special consideration or suggestions
> 
> 
> - I live on Hudson Street near Franklin St --- any comments on the quality or reliabilty of the service
> 
> THANK you in advance for your help



Hi Neighbor. I'm around the corner in in the tower at Harrison and Greenwich. Is that my building blocking your sky ?


Most of your questions have been covered so the definitive word would be the result of a search of this thread. For some questions, two people with the same box and firmware could have differing experiences.


The SA8300HD is the way to go if you want DVR. It's on the upgrade path from the SA8000 and SA8000HD. Needs a reboot every week or two. There is a Pioneer box for those who don't want DVR.


You get Passport which is better than Sara unless you really, really must have the "Copy to VCR" function.


Some people have reported intermittent success using the firewire port to copy to PC or attach an external hard drive.


For Manhattan I recommend getting your box from 23rd Street as a way to ensure you get the latest box. A home visit does not always get you the latest. The Manhattan techs are dispatched from the Upper Manhattan depot. I'm using Rev 2.2 with HDMI and firewire. Haven't used the firewire. Had frustrations with HDMI for a few weeks until a search of other websites gave me an idea for a procedure. Do a search of my nick on this thread for late October or early November for the HDMI solution if you need it. Your firmware is periodically refreshed via the cable and is dependent on the box hardware Rev number.


Haven't heard of any hacks.


Not familiar with your Panny.


Good luck.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hsimms* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> You get Passport which is better than Sara unless you really, really must have the "Copy to VCR" function.



All TWCNYC customers get Passport. Period. There is no choice.


----------



## hsimms




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Manatus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> All TWCNYC customers get Passport. Period. There is no choice.



I was not signalling a user choice. TWCNYC, for once, made the better choice.


With Passport far from ideal, I'm hoping that Cisco's purchase of SciAtl yields better software and more reliable hardware.


----------



## randymac88

Anyone else experiencing video dropouts, really on all channels, lately? Its watchable, but annoying. Not sure if its my building or not. Started happening about a week ago (when they added Uni HD) and it's been somewhat bad ever since.


----------



## mnw2000

I hear that NBC is supplying NBC On Demand with Olympics content and Time Warner (corporate) is part of this plan. However, I can't seem to find it on TWCNYC. Can anyone help me out?


----------



## josh59x




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *randymac88* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone else experiencing video dropouts, really on all channels, lately? Its watchable, but annoying. Not sure if its my building or not. Started happening about a week ago (when they added Uni HD) and it's been somewhat bad ever since.



There seemed to be a lot of dropouts, pauses, no audio on Uni-HD earlier today during the women's hockey games, but NBC-HD seems like it's fine. Did anyone else see that?


----------



## UncleLog

I'm experiencing tons of dropouts on NBC HD watching the Olympics. Anyone else?


Just got the box today (switched from a digital box) and 10 minutes after hooking it up via HDMI, I get this.


----------



## josh59x




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UncleLog* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm experiencing tons of dropouts on NBC HD watching the Olympics. Anyone else?
> 
> 
> Just got the box today (switched from a digital box) and 10 minutes after hooking it up via HDMI, I get this.



Yeah, now I am too


----------



## John Mason

Regarding Olympics dropouts: Watched segments on both WNBC (704) and UHD (709) Saturday and had perfect images with no dropouts. S.Manhattan head end, mid-town location, using SA8300HD and YPbPr outputs. -- John


----------



## bhozier

Thanks for the quick response on this


Nieghbor - It's actually the builiding on Franklin and Hudson ---- I just need to knock off a fews floor 


I guess I'll wait and see if I get lucky with hardware when the tech arrives to install


I really would like to figure out a way to get programs off the dvr onto my laptop


OK - thanks again and I will report back on the setup and quality


----------



## DNINE

What's with Programing on TWNYC? They have been listing different Movies at the wrong times. Today The Glimmer Man is listed on TNT-710 & 03 instead Romeo Must Die is on. Last night Blade was listed at the wrong time.


----------



## badasscat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *randymac88* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone else experiencing video dropouts, really on all channels, lately? Its watchable, but annoying. Not sure if its my building or not. Started happening about a week ago (when they added Uni HD) and it's been somewhat bad ever since.



I'm experiencing various problems on lots of channels lately. All of these issues are new or relatively new - I previously was very happy with both SD and HD on my SA8300HD.


On HDNet Movies, I get periodic freezes about every 5 minutes - makes watching this channel impossible.


On other HD channels, I get more pixelization and macroblocking than I used to, I'm assuming due to rate shaping.


Some SD channels (like Food Network and HGTV) have become almost unwatchable due to pixelization and color and contrast that's way, way off. I checked my TV settings thinking I might have changed something by mistake, but I haven't. Reds are really a problem - I'm watching "Valentine's Day Unwrapped" on Food Network right now and any time they show anything red with any sort of movement (which is a lot, as you can imagine), the whole picture just breaks up into a big glob of nothing.


I'm moving within the next month so I probably am not going to bother trying to do anything about this. But I would definitely complain otherwise. I hope Cablevision out on LI is better... I don't know what TWNYC is doing lately, but it sure seems like they've basically run out of bandwidth and are now doing various things to conserve it... none of which are good for PQ.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *badasscat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> On HDNet Movies, I get periodic freezes about every 5 minutes - makes watching this channel impossible.
> 
> 
> On other HD channels, I get more pixelization and macroblocking than I used to, I'm assuming due to rate shaping.
> 
> 
> I don't know what TWNYC is doing lately, but it sure seems like they've basically run out of bandwidth and are now doing various things to conserve it... none of which are good for PQ.



I've been getting alot of Freezes on HDNet also, Uni-HD today had issues today also.


All I know is that they better Remove 1 or 2 Anolog channels to free up some more bandwidth.


----------



## AndyHDTV

Getting a gray screen on 708, Anybody getting the YES-HD feed tonight?


----------



## AndyHDTV

The PQ on TNT-HD today is disgraceful, anybody notice?


----------



## peaslda

over the past week the PQ here in fort greene, brooklyn, has been getting worse and worse. now there is noise everywhere, especially around network logos, which used to be crisp in HD. now there has developed a fuzzy distortion around the edge. i have been convinced that it was the cable box switch i made (from a pioneer 3150 to an SA 8300HD) which brought about the degradation in PQ, but maybe if i'm hearing from others that it's a universal issue it's not the box.


anyone NOT experiencing PQ downgrading?? if so what box are you using?


----------



## rerun712




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peaslda* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> over the past week the PQ here in fort greene, brooklyn, has been getting worse and worse. now there is noise everywhere, especially around network logos, which used to be crisp in HD. now there has developed a fuzzy distortion around the edge. i have been convinced that it was the cable box switch i made (from a pioneer 3150 to an SA 8300HD) which brought about the degradation in PQ, but maybe if i'm hearing from others that it's a universal issue it's not the box.
> 
> 
> anyone NOT experiencing PQ downgrading?? if so what box are you using?



Well I'm hoping this is a source problem, and no the limitations of my set...but I an noticing a lot of pixelization and macroblocking on HD programs, especially with fast lights (strobe lights, light show during a concert, police lights). I don't remember seeing this much when I first got my set (about two months ago). Using an SA8300HD with a 50" SXRD.


I know it's hard to tell from my description, but any ideas? Antone experience the same thing? It's just when there is quick flashes from light to dark.


----------



## AndyHDTV

According to this channel lineup we have WPIX-HD on 711????


and this is from the TWC website

http://www.timewarnercable.com/Custo...Zip=&CLUID=536 


701 HBO

702 CBS-HDTV

703 Showtime-HDTV

704 NBC-HDTV

705 Fox HD

706 Discovery HD Theater

707 ABC-HDTV

708 HD Specials

710 TNT in HD

711 WPIX HDTV

712 HD Specials

713 Thirteen - HDTV

720 HD PPV

721 INHD

722 INHD2

723 HDNet Movies

724 HDNet

725 ESPN HD


----------



## Oded

I wrote about this during the superbowl when I lost the game completely at 5:59 PM. TW sent a signal to my box and got it going but it was pixelated throughout making it impossible to watch. Really pissed me off. Thank god I cancelled the superbowl party. Problems have ocurred ever since. It has to be about bandwidth and rate shaping.


----------



## AndyHDTV

All TWC has to do is remove TBS from (analog) basic cable to free up some bandwidth, Food network also.


Basic Cable lineup


1 NY1

2 WCBS

4 WNBC

5 WNYW

7 WABC

8 TBS

9 WWOR

11 WPIX

13 WNET

21 WLIW

25 WNYE

31 WPXN

32 ShopNBC

33 QVC

34 MNN

35 Leased Access

39 HSN

41 WXTV (Univision)

47 WNJU (Telemundo)

50 Food Network

51 TV Guide

55 WLNY

56 - 57 MNN

60 CSPAN2

63 WMBC

67 Manhattan Neighborhood Networks

68 WFUT (Telefutura)

70 CSPAN

71 - 74 NYC TV

75 CUNY NYC TV

91 WRNN

92 RNN2

99 Remote Programming Application

100 Answers On Demand

800 Spanish Answers On Demand


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rerun712* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well I'm hoping this is a source problem, and no the limitations of my set...but I an noticing a lot of pixelization and macroblocking on HD programs, especially with fast lights (strobe lights, light show during a concert, police lights). I don't remember seeing this much when I first got my set (about two months ago). Using an SA8300HD with a 50" SXRD.
> 
> 
> I know it's hard to tell from my description, but any ideas? Antone experience the same thing? It's just when there is quick flashes from light to dark.



An alternative source for testing, such as an OTA HDTV signal, would pinpoint whether it's a cable system problem or your display.


Not getting such artifacts from TWC in Manhattan from the southern head end. Image breakups with fast lights is an inherent problem with MPEG-2 unless precautions are taken during encoding. But again, it's rare here. I'd suggest making certain you have adequate cable signal levels over all frequencies; cable techs have a meter to check various bands. Also, a few years back I had bad MPEG-2 breakups during motion and felt certain it was programmers or TWC. Turned out it was a bad converter (SA2000HD) and a newer-model STB fixed the problem. Sometimes the standard cold boot (unplug STB for ~10 secs) fixes such problems. If you can isolate the problem to the cable system, keep bugging them--including a request for a supervisor visit--until it's corrected.


(BTW, rate shaping , which lessens higher frequencies and boosts cable system bandwidth availability, might cause artifacts under 'stressful conditions' according to that linked article at least. Also, R.S. presumably, contributes to cable's limited maximum horizontal resolution of ~1300 lines, and IMO should be avoided with hybrid fiber/cable systems.) Prefer quality, not quantity. -- John


----------



## EricScott

My attempted recording of the Olympics on 704 last night was completely botched by my 8300. Got home around 9:30 and when I turned the TV on, there were pixels all over the place. Looked at the recorded programs list and it showed the olympics had recorded from 8:00 to 8:03 so I knew something was wrong. When I actually tried to play what it recorded it was a complete mess - jumping randomly from scene to scene w/ pixels everywhere. Couldn't even change the channel and tune back to 704. Gave up and went into the bedroom to watch live. Oh well, at least there weren't any super exciting events that I missed.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EricScott* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My attempted recording of the Olympics on 704 last night was completely botched by my 8300.



Yes, the gremlins are getting restless again. I scheduled both the Olympics (704) and the Dog Show (709) last night for recordings at 8. When I began to watch the Dog Show at about 8:45 it was all crazy. The recording had a second or two of 704 interspersed with 709 and also a blank screen. It settled down and was ok after a moment but this was very strange to see two channels bopping back and forth.


Also, the Dolby Digital conks out regularly, seems to happen when both tuners are set to record simultaneously. I always have to reset the audio.


Also, have been noticing that the hard drive is louder than it's ever been while viewing and when off. I even have the turn on channel set up as an On Demand as some have suggested. And I even tried to set up the other tuner for an OD channel but it seems to default to one of the music channels. I have never heard the box drone on this loudly. It sounds like I have a Mr. Coffee machine behind my TV.


----------



## mabrym




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> According to this channel lineup we have WPIX-HD on 711????
> 
> 
> and this is from the TWC website
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/Custo...Zip=&CLUID=536
> 
> 
> 701 HBO
> 
> 702 CBS-HDTV
> 
> 703 Showtime-HDTV
> 
> 704 NBC-HDTV
> 
> 705 Fox HD
> 
> 706 Discovery HD Theater
> 
> 707 ABC-HDTV
> 
> 708 HD Specials
> 
> 710 TNT in HD
> 
> 711 WPIX HDTV
> 
> 712 HD Specials
> 
> 713 Thirteen - HDTV
> 
> 720 HD PPV
> 
> 721 INHD
> 
> 722 INHD2
> 
> 723 HDNet Movies
> 
> 724 HDNet
> 
> 725 ESPN HD



Now if we can just get Mets network in HD, or at least the games, I'll be happy. If we don't get SNY in HD, we still have the 2 HD specials channels, but what if the Mets, Yankees and Knicks are all at home. Maybe they can use the HD PPV channel for one?


What about YES HD, is it even available to TWC or does Dolan prevent that. I don't care that much, just wondering what that might say about the possibility of getting SNY.


----------



## coneyparleg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> According to this channel lineup we have WPIX-HD on 711????
> 
> 
> and this is from the TWC website
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/Custo...Zip=&CLUID=536
> 
> 
> 701 HBO
> 
> 702 CBS-HDTV
> 
> 703 Showtime-HDTV
> 
> 704 NBC-HDTV
> 
> 705 Fox HD
> 
> 706 Discovery HD Theater
> 
> 707 ABC-HDTV
> 
> 708 HD Specials
> 
> 710 TNT in HD
> 
> 711 WPIX HDTV
> 
> 712 HD Specials
> 
> 713 Thirteen - HDTV
> 
> 720 HD PPV
> 
> 721 INHD
> 
> 722 INHD2
> 
> 723 HDNet Movies
> 
> 724 HDNet
> 
> 725 ESPN HD




This shows up for my zip code as well; I'm at work so I can't but has anyone confirmed if it is or isn't available.

Also thanks for the link to post complaints. I did so last week and recieved a response 2days later. While my comments on missing channels were ignored, and the subject repeatedly changed she did seem eager to want to solve the problem I have with PiP swapping (crashing) I said no thanks this is my third box, the first one where everything else seems to be running smoothly and I don't want to chance it.


----------



## bigd86




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Also, the Dolby Digital conks out regularly, seems to happen when both tuners are set to record simultaneously. I always have to reset the audio.



Yes-I find that this is the only time when the Dolby Digital conks out on mine, too,

requiring a reset.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coneyparleg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This shows up for my zip code as well; I'm at work so I can't but has anyone confirmed if it is or isn't available.



I dunno why its on the web site, I'm not getting WPIX-HD on 711 here in Manhattan.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mabrym* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Now if we can just get Mets network in HD, or at least the games, I'll be happy. If we don't get SNY in HD, we still have the 2 HD specials channels, but what if the Mets, Yankees and Knicks are all at home. Maybe they can use the HD PPV channel for one?
> 
> 
> What about YES HD, is it even available to TWC or does Dolan prevent that. I don't care that much, just wondering what that might say about the possibility of getting SNY.



SNY is jointly owned by TWC & Comcast, TWCNYC will get SNY on channel 26 sometime next month. HD version has yet to be determined. I would assume so since it's their channel and UHD is supposedly coming off the lineup.


Cablevision has not announced plans to add SNY.


----------



## AndyHDTV

13 Home Mets Games on WB11-HD we will probably never see.

http://wb11.trb.com/sports/baseball/...ll=wpix-home-4


----------



## mabrym




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> SNY is jointly owned by TWC & Comcast, TWCNYC will get SNY on channel 26 sometime next month. HD version has yet to be determined. I would assume so since it's their channel and UHD is supposedly coming off the lineup.



Really, it would make no sense to not broadcast their own HD channel in HD. But when has TWCNYC ever made sense?


----------



## littlechou

For the QAM tuner owners, are we still able to watch MSG HD? I turn to 87.3, but getting the signal scrambled message...


Thanks.


----------



## DReborn

HD FOX all messed up for anyone else? seeing massive artifacts/stuttering, etc.


Ruined my 24....


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *littlechou* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For the QAM tuner owners, are we still able to watch MSG HD? I turn to 87.3, but getting the signal scrambled message...
> 
> 
> Thanks.



In the Diagnostics Menu It says "Channel Status: Subscription"

not "Clear to Air" like local channels


----------



## SRFast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DReborn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> HD FOX all messed up for anyone else? seeing massive artifacts/stuttering, etc.
> 
> 
> Ruined my 24....



Yes, Fox-HD has been pretty crappy the past weeks. It is so bad, my CC doesn't pick up it up at times. The 8300HD picks up the signal, but the audio cuts out. When I switch to the OTA signal, it is fine.


Regards...JL


----------



## AndyHDTV

My Questions:

1. Any update on MHD

2. Will ESPN2-HD be available in time for March Madness NCAA Basketball or for the start of the Baseball season in April? Or worse, not until the World Cup in June?

3.Any Negotiations taking place with Scripps Network to add Food Network-HD & HGTV-HD when its schedule to launch in Q2 of this year?

4. Any Idea why TWC Divisions can't just eliminate just "1 analog channel" from their basic cable lineup, so that they can have the ability to squeeze 2-3 more HD channels to their lineup. With Switched Digital Video not expected till later in 06' , why can't this tactic be used temporarily?


Response:

1-MHD is part of a larger negotiation with mtv networks that will take many months to conclude.

2-we are hopeful to have espn2hd in time for baseball.

3-scripps has not yet made us a proposal.

4-we are eliminating analog channels when we have the contractual right to do so.


----------



## EricScott

Olympics recording on 704 got messed up again. Same basic problem. Come home, turn on the TV and it's frozen. Look at the recording and it only recorded 2 mins or so despite being an hour in.


I've noticed lots of stuttering on the 720p channels, particuarly 705 lately. Need to reboot my box to get it to work. Otherwise 24 seemed ok this past week.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mabrym* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Really, it would make no sense to not broadcast their own HD channel in HD. But when has TWCNYC ever made sense?



TWC-NYC doesn't broadcast Cinemax in HD, and they own that one......


Go figure.


----------



## barrianne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EricScott* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Olympics recording on 704 got messed up again. Same basic problem. Come home, turn on the TV and it's frozen. Look at the recording and it only recorded 2 mins or so despite being an hour in.
> 
> 
> I've noticed lots of stuttering on the 720p channels, particuarly 705 lately. Need to reboot my box to get it to work. Otherwise 24 seemed ok this past week.



Sorry

I had no problem with my 704 recording last night, on my 8300HD.


----------



## jcc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *littlechou* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For the QAM tuner owners, are we still able to watch MSG HD? I turn to 87.3, but getting the signal scrambled message...
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I haven't been able to get this for about a year now. They scrambled it last year...


----------



## jcc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I dunno why its on the web site, I'm not getting WPIX-HD on 711 here in Manhattan.




Perhaps they made a mistake. They meant to put UPN9-HD. I'm getting UPN on my QAM in HD. Not all the shows come in HD but the prime time stuff...


----------



## John Mason

Has diagnostics for the 8300HD changed from pressing both EXIT and SELECT? Nothing happens here. Normally that sequence, twice, tunes channel 1999, diagnostics. Maybe it's time for another cold reboot.


Noticed periodic pauses video/audio while watching CSPAN last night, not as prolonged as HDNet pauses. Perhaps these are the result of time-delayed statistical multiplexing. Statmuxing shifts bandwidth allocation as image motion and details changes between statmuxed channels. But one statmux technique 'looks ahead' to upcoming bandwidth conflicts when lots of detail/motion demands occur simultaneously, then delays signals to avoid these conflicts. Just speculating. -- John


----------



## John Mason

Has diagnostics for the 8300HD changed from pressing both EXIT and SELECT? Nothing happens here. Normally that sequence, twice, tunes channel 1999, diagnostics. Maybe it's time for another cold reboot.


Unrelated: Noticed periodic video/audio pauses while watching CSPAN last night, not as prolonged as HDNet pauses. Perhaps these are the result of time-delayed statistical multiplexing. Statmuxing shifts bandwidth allocation as image motion and details changes between statmuxed channels. But one statmux technique 'looks ahead' to upcoming bandwidth conflicts when lots of detail/motion demands occur simultaneously, then delays signals to avoid these conflicts. Just speculating. -- John


----------



## joshsaul




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Unrelated: Noticed periodic video/audio pauses while watching CSPAN last night,



Are you sure that isn't just the CSPAN programming? I thought long pauses, little movement and annoying talent was a key part of their concept?


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Unrelated: Noticed periodic video/audio pauses while watching CSPAN last night, not as prolonged as HDNet pauses. Perhaps these are the result of time-delayed statistical multiplexing. Statmuxing shifts bandwidth allocation as image motion and details changes between statmuxed channels. But one statmux technique 'looks ahead' to upcoming bandwidth conflicts when lots of detail/motion demands occur simultaneously, then delays signals to avoid these conflicts. Just speculating. -- John



I must say that the minor, occasional audio/video pauses I've always gotten have worsend a lot in the last couple of weeks. I wonder if it's a result of them trying to squeeze more channels down the pipe???


----------



## AndyHDTV

My Questions:

1. TWC Corporate has an agreement to carry Universal-HD, Is their any reason why here in NYC it will be removed after the Olympics?


2. Any word on SNY-HD?


3. According to this channel lineup we have WPIX-HD on 711, Is this in the works? Here is the link: http://www.timewarnercable.com/Custo...Zip=&CLUID=536 


Response:

1.Bandwidth limitations affect our ability to add channels. We made provisions to carry Uni HD for the Olympics and are working to see if we can add it to our HD Tier as other Time Warner Cable systems are doing.


2.SportsNet NY HD is also receiving attention. Customers will receive notification when we can confirm its addition to our lineup.


3.The new channel lineups posted for our systems have some errors, of which WPIX HD is one.


----------



## AndyHDTV

 http://www.yesnetwork.com/network/news.asp?news_id=1623 


May 1 Boston Red Sox 7:05 p.m.

May 2 Boston Red Sox 7:05 p.m.

May 22 Boston Red Sox 7:05 p.m.

May 23 Boston Red Sox 7:05 p.m.

May 24 Boston Red Sox TBD

June 2 Baltimore Orioles 7:05 p.m.

June 3 Baltimore Orioles 4:35 p.m.

June 4 Baltimore Orioles TBD

June 21 Philadephia Phillies 7:05 p.m.

June 22 Philadelphia Phillies 7:05 p.m.

July 3 Cleveland Indians 7:05 p.m.

July 4 Cleveland Indians 6:05 p.m.

July 5 Cleveland Indians 7:05 p.m.

July 6 Cleveland Indians 7:05 p.m.

July 20 Toronto Blue Jays 7:05 p.m.

July 22 Toronto Blue Jays 4:05 p.m.

July 23 Toronto Blue Jays 1:05 p.m.

August 4 Baltimore Orioles 7:05 p.m.

August 5 Baltimore Orioles 4:35 p.m.

August 6 Baltimore Orioles 1:35 p.m.

August 8 Chicago White Sox 8:05 p.m.

August 9 Chicago White Sox 8:05 p.m.

August 10 Chicago White Sox 8:05 p.m.

August 21 Boston Red Sox TBD

September 18 Toronto Blue Jays 7:05 p.m.

September 19 Toronto Blue Jays 7:05 p.m.

September 20 Toronto Blue Jays 7:05 p.m.


----------



## EricScott

Well the 8300 just doesn't want to record the Olympics on 704. For the third straight night last night, the recording didn't work. This time I was at home right as the recording started to see if it would work. I also happened to be recording Survivor on the other tuner (the other two nights, the other tuner wasn't recording anything). As soon as the recording started at 7:59, the image totally froze up and I could not rewind or do anything. So I stopped the recording, changed the channel and then went back to 704 and everything was back to normal. Very frustrating. I decided to cancel my repeating recording and just manually attempt to record tonight's version.


Anyone else having issues w/ recroding the Olympics on 704?


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EricScott* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well the 8300 just doesn't want to record the Olympics on 704. For the third straight night last night, the recording didn't work. This time I was at home right as the recording started to see if it would work. I also happened to be recording Survivor on the other tuner (the other two nights, the other tuner wasn't recording anything). As soon as the recording started at 7:59, the image totally froze up and I could not rewind or do anything. So I stopped the recording, changed the channel and then went back to 704 and everything was back to normal. Very frustrating. I decided to cancel my repeating recording and just manually attempt to record tonight's version.
> 
> 
> Anyone else having issues w/ recroding the Olympics on 704?



Have you tried a hard boot (unplug your box, leave it off for 30 seconds, plug it back in)?


If that doesn't help, I'd schedule an appointment to have a TWC tech come out and check your signal strength.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Have you tried a hard boot (unplug your box, leave it off for 30 seconds, plug it back in)?
> 
> 
> If that doesn't help, I'd schedule an appointment to have a TWC tech come out and check your signal strength.



Haven't hard booted this week. But I did hard boot this past weekend. Meant to try it last night but didn't want to mess up my Survivor recording. Pretty sure my signal strength is fine - when I had the boxes installed initially they told me I had a very strong signal.


What I haven't gotten around to trying, and maybe I'll test this tonight, is if I have the recording problem on both of my 8300's or just the one I've been using thus far. Obviously I haven't done a great job of troubleshooting the problem but just more curious than anyting else if others have been having issues.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EricScott* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> if others have been having issues.




Not to the extent that you're having.


----------



## Goatweed

I annually sign up for Extra Innings, and I noticed on the website that "select games will be broadcast in HD", so what are the odds of them being available on TWC? I'm assuming they would need to setup more HD stations in the 700 range for this, but I somehow don't see it happening.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> http://www.yesnetwork.com/network/news.asp?news_id=1623
> 
> 
> May 1 Boston Red Sox 7:05 p.m.
> 
> May 2 Boston Red Sox 7:05 p.m.
> 
> May 22 Boston Red Sox 7:05 p.m.
> 
> May 23 Boston Red Sox 7:05 p.m.
> 
> May 24 Boston Red Sox TBD
> 
> June 2 Baltimore Orioles 7:05 p.m.
> 
> June 3 Baltimore Orioles 4:35 p.m.
> 
> June 4 Baltimore Orioles TBD
> 
> June 21 Philadephia Phillies 7:05 p.m.
> 
> June 22 Philadelphia Phillies 7:05 p.m.
> 
> July 3 Cleveland Indians 7:05 p.m.
> 
> July 4 Cleveland Indians 6:05 p.m.
> 
> July 5 Cleveland Indians 7:05 p.m.
> 
> July 6 Cleveland Indians 7:05 p.m.
> 
> July 20 Toronto Blue Jays 7:05 p.m.
> 
> July 22 Toronto Blue Jays 4:05 p.m.
> 
> July 23 Toronto Blue Jays 1:05 p.m.
> 
> August 4 Baltimore Orioles 7:05 p.m.
> 
> August 5 Baltimore Orioles 4:35 p.m.
> 
> August 6 Baltimore Orioles 1:35 p.m.
> 
> August 8 Chicago White Sox 8:05 p.m.
> 
> August 9 Chicago White Sox 8:05 p.m.
> 
> August 10 Chicago White Sox 8:05 p.m.
> 
> August 21 Boston Red Sox TBD
> 
> September 18 Toronto Blue Jays 7:05 p.m.
> 
> September 19 Toronto Blue Jays 7:05 p.m.
> 
> September 20 Toronto Blue Jays 7:05 p.m.




Thanks for the info, Andy....that's cool!


----------



## lsfrankel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Joesteam* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Watching Tennis and it has been great. It is being broadcast on TWC #720 which is listed as HD PPV but it comes in gratis. Audio is just 2/0 but the picture is great!! It is sort of the USA feed with a different logo on the screen.



Hey Joesteam, I have an answer for your 34xbr960 question but that forum is closed and you don't take emails.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Have you tried a hard boot (unplug your box, leave it off for 30 seconds, plug it back in)?
> 
> 
> If that doesn't help, I'd schedule an appointment to have a TWC tech come out and check your signal strength.



Yes i was having this problem all i was geting was a gray screen on all recordings.I did a hard boot now every thing is back. Can play all my recordings


Thank you


Angel


----------



## broadwayblue

i'm having trouble getting my friends 8300HD to output analog audio. he used to have the audio through HDMI but as his new receiver is having handshake issues we switched to component video, and now he's not getting audio even though analog audio cables are connected. i've gone into the cable box settings and despite switching between 2 channel and Dolby Digital the tv does not get any sound. any suggestions?


----------



## PennHORN

Guys I am getting a lot more pauses and drops with my 8300 box than before. I have an HDMI switcher from monoprice and every know and then the screen will go black and I will get no sound. Is there a problem with my box or with my switcher or is this just normal because of the crappy STB hardware we are stuck with.


----------



## PennHORN

Also, do you guys know why Desperate Housewives was not shown on HD on channel 707. That really sucked.


----------



## nbuubu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PennHORN* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Also, do you guys know why Desperate Housewives was not shown on HD on channel 707. That really sucked.



It was HD for me. My GF recorded it and watched it, and when I could tear myself away from work it was certainly in HD. I'm on the UWS.


----------



## stoli412




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nbuubu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It was HD for me. My GF recorded it and watched it, and when I could tear myself away from work it was certainly in HD. I'm on the UWS.



Definitely was not in HD for the entire episode here in Brooklyn. As soon as Gray's Anatomy started it switched to HD. Strange.


----------



## anthonymoody

It was HD in Manhattan, downtown.


TM


----------



## SRFast

What's the story with WNET-HD? The video and audio have been out of sync for the past two days. I've seen this on both the CC and 8300HD feeds. Has anyone else expereinced this issue?


TIA...JL


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRFast* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What's the story with WNET-HD? The video and audio have been out of sync for the past two days. I've seen this on both the CC and 8300HD feeds. Has anyone else expereinced this issue?
> 
> 
> TIA...JL



Yes im get this. Can any thiing be done??


----------



## Delicious2

I'm a Boston type heading down to the Big Apple tomorrow and staying in Manhattan through friday. Thought I'd do some museums, tourist traps etc. but what I'd really like to know is what I shouldn't miss in the audio/video realm. Surely, the city that never sleeps must have some boutiques with major setups of pricey audio (Wilson for example) and/or video ( the latest DLPs) Perhaps there are theaters with amazing IMAX, OMNIMAX, holographic, or other visual/auditory wizardry. Can you New Yorkers give me any tips?


thanks,

Mark H


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Delicious2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm a Boston type heading down to the Big Apple tomorrow and staying in Manhattan through friday. Thought I'd do some museums, tourist traps etc. but what I'd really like to know is what I shouldn't miss in the audio/video realm. Surely, the city that never sleeps must have some boutiques with major setups of pricey audio (Wilson for example) and/or video ( the latest DLPs) Perhaps there are theaters with amazing IMAX, OMNIMAX, holographic, or other visual/auditory wizardry. Can you New Yorkers give me any tips?
> 
> 
> thanks,
> 
> Mark H



AMC Loews Lincoln Square IMAX

1998 Broadway corner of 66th street


THE SONY STORE

The Sony Plaza

550 Madison Avenue

btw 55th and 56th Streets


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PennHORN* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Also, do you guys know why Desperate Housewives was not shown on HD on channel 707. That really sucked.
> 
> 
> Guys I am getting a lot more pauses and drops with my 8300 box than before. I have an HDMI switcher from monoprice and every know and then the screen will go black and I will get no sound. Is there a problem with my box or with my switcher or is this just normal because of the crappy STB hardware we are stuck with.



DVRed it, on 707 I believe, but noticed it's 4:3 SD from the 8300HD recording. I'm on S. Manhattan head end (midtown), but notice TM ( just above ) got it in HD downtown (?) Noticed some posts in the HD programming forum attributing the mixup to WABC.


Earlier posts above have noted more pauses and freezeups than normal lately. HDNet was/is especially bad. Speculated earlier that the newest bandwidth hogging HD channels might be 'stressing' the system, since statistical multiplexing of channels allocates bandwidth according to MPEGed motion/detail, and some statmuxers delay channels briefly to avoid simultaneous peaking of motion/detail demands. -- John


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

Quick question:


Are there only 3 boxes currently available for HD through Time Warner?


8300

8300 with DVR

Pioneer


Did i miss any???


----------



## rgrossman

There are 4 new SD channels coming March 1, including NBC 4.4 on 732. Nothing new in HD.


----------



## AndyHDTV

Did anybody notice some HD Movies on PPV channel 720


02/25 - 7:00pm - Madagascar

02/26 - 1:30am - Red Eye

02/26 - 8:00pm - Madagascar

02/26 - 9:30pm - War of the Worlds

02/26 - 11:30pm - Red Eye


Hope this is for real.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did anybody notice some HD Movies on PPV channel 720
> 
> 
> 02/25 - 7:00pm - Madagascar
> 
> 02/26 - 1:30am - Red Eye
> 
> 02/26 - 8:00pm - Madagascar
> 
> 02/26 - 9:30pm - War of the Worlds
> 
> 02/26 - 11:30pm - Red Eye
> 
> 
> Hope this is for real.



sure would be nice if it is...and you just might have to cross one item off your sig.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rgrossman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There are 4 new SD channels coming March 1, including NBC 4.4 on 732. Nothing new in HD.



good grief...like we need any more useless SD channels. and why do they feel the need to place them in the 700's? are they trying to piss us off?


----------



## jcc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Delicious2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm a Boston type heading down to the Big Apple tomorrow and staying in Manhattan through friday. Thought I'd do some museums, tourist traps etc. but what I'd really like to know is what I shouldn't miss in the audio/video realm. Surely, the city that never sleeps must have some boutiques with major setups of pricey audio (Wilson for example) and/or video ( the latest DLPs) Perhaps there are theaters with amazing IMAX, OMNIMAX, holographic, or other visual/auditory wizardry. Can you New Yorkers give me any tips?
> 
> 
> thanks,
> 
> Mark H



While you're at the Sony store, don't forget to visit the Sony museum across the hall. Have fun while you're here....


----------



## rpk113

so let me get this straight, TWC owns part of the Sportsnet NY station yet it's going only to digital, not HD? are they going to pull an MSG on us and only offer HOME mets games in HD?


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Delicious2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm a Boston type heading down to the Big Apple ...what I shouldn't miss in the audio/video realm.
> 
> thanks,
> 
> Mark H




Samsung Experience

10 Columbus Circle, Time Warner Center (Ha!)


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did anybody notice some HD Movies on PPV channel 720
> 
> 
> 02/25 - 7:00pm - Madagascar
> 
> 02/26 - 1:30am - Red Eye
> 
> 02/26 - 8:00pm - Madagascar
> 
> 02/26 - 9:30pm - War of the Worlds
> 
> 02/26 - 11:30pm - Red Eye
> 
> 
> Hope this is for real.



Yeah, I noticed this as well. Would be pretty cool if it were for real. Unfortunately, nothing else listed on that channel has come to fruition lately -- I haven't seen any of the "advertised" sporting events on the channel yet.....


I think the only one of those that I'd be interested in is "War Of The Worlds". I saw Madagascar in theaters and it was only fair, even going in with not particularly high expectactions.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> good grief...like we need any more useless SD channels. and why do they feel the need to place them in the 700's? are they trying to piss us off?



I think they're putting SD subchannels of the HDTV feeds in the 700s.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PennHORN* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Guys I am getting a lot more pauses and drops with my 8300 box than before. I have an HDMI switcher from monoprice and every know and then the screen will go black and I will get no sound. Is there a problem with my box or with my switcher or is this just normal because of the crappy STB hardware we are stuck with.



Try a cold boot. Seriously. I was recently getting lots and lots of drops (many many more than my usual expected amount) for about a week, and after not having cold booted for over a month, I cold-booted the other night and now everything is back to normal.


Wait until you're not recording anything. Unplug the box. Let sit for a few minutes to cool down. Plug it back in. Turn it back on when the clock shows back up. That's it.


Scott


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRFast* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What's the story with WNET-HD? The video and audio have been out of sync for the past two days. I've seen this on both the CC and 8300HD feeds. Has anyone else expereinced this issue?
> 
> 
> TIA...JL



Fine in my apartment in Southern Manhattan.


Have you tried a soft reboot (hold down the power button until it says "boot")?


Scott


----------



## coneyparleg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah, I noticed this as well. Would be pretty cool if it were for real. Unfortunately, nothing else listed on that channel has come to fruition lately -- I haven't seen any of the "advertised" sporting events on the channel yet.....
> 
> 
> I think the only one of those that I'd be interested in is "War Of The Worlds". I saw Madagascar in theaters and it was only fair, even going in with not particularly high expectactions.




I've noticed all this too, I wonder how we actually pay to view any of the advertised events and movies, since I just get a silenced picture of the last chaneel I was on when trying to switch to this one


----------



## AndyHDTV

looks like Channel 9 will still exist come this fall

"Fox Television Stations' WWOR/New York"

http://www.newscorp.com/news/news_277.html


----------



## loadedVU

Bureaucrats. I sent an email to TWC requesting that they add The National Geographic Channel to the list of available HD stations. They replied with...



If you are requesting a new channel please send a letter with your location and channel request to:


Robert Watson

VP Programming, New Business Development

Time Warner Cable

120 E. 23rd Street 9th Floor

New York, NY 10010



I wouldn't waste a stamp on this guy. It's just BS.


I am going to pester them with an email every other day or so until they add NGCHD.


Here is the email address, if you're interested.
[email protected]


----------



## littlechou

I saw a lot of Motorola HDTV cable box w/DVR available on Ebay. Does anyone know whether I can use it with Time Warner? I am only having basic service now.


Thanks.


----------



## margoba

I'm trying to help a friend decide what cable service to get. TW has two packages of interest: DTV Intro and DTValue. I can find no details, on their web site, about what channels are included in each. I called customer support, and what they tell me didn't seem to make sense. For example, they said ESPN is not included in the Intro package, and I thought ESPN was included in all but the most basic.


Customer support referred me to the list of channels, but that doesn't seem to indicate which channels are in which package.


Both customer support and the web site say that the Intro package includes 150 channels and the Value package includes 250. I'm trying to figure out just what those extra 100 channels are.


Anybody know?


TIA,

-barry


----------



## anthonymoody

Actually Bob is a nice and decent guy. He doesn't always respond to emails from us (though he certainly has several time) but personally I think he just doesn't enjoy having to deliver bad news










TM


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anthonymoody* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Actually Bob is a nice and decent guy. He doesn't always respond to emails from us (though he certainly has several time) but personally I think he just doesn't enjoy having to deliver bad news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TM



I agree


----------



## AndyHDTV

SNY announces Mets regular season telecast schedule

http://www.sny.tv/downloads/2006_02_...s_schedule.pdf


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loadedVU* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Bureaucrats. I sent an email to TWC requesting that they add The National Geographic Channel to the list of available HD stations. They replied with...
> 
> 
> 
> If you are requesting a new channel please send a letter with your location and channel request to:
> 
> 
> Robert Watson
> 
> VP Programming, New Business Development
> 
> Time Warner Cable
> 
> 120 E. 23rd Street 9th Floor
> 
> New York, NY 10010
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't waste a stamp on this guy. It's just BS.
> 
> 
> I am going to pester them with an email every other day or so until they add NGCHD.
> 
> 
> Here is the email address, if you're interested.
> [email protected]



All National channels come from TWC corporate & Local Channels like SNY & FSNY would come from our NY division.


For local HD channels - [email protected] 


For National HD channels - [email protected] 


Of corse it doesn't hurt to ask Mr. Watson about National channels and vice/versa.

Just don't Pi$$ anybody off.


----------



## AndyHDTV

TWC in NYC is launching a Family Choice Tier for 12.99, they say it requires a "digital box".


If more of these basic & standard cable subcribers switch over they will have to get a digital box.


That would mean that thier would be alot less analog boxes floating around the city, and hopefully means TWC can get rid of these analog channels sooner rather than later.


----------



## lastplace

I have a question for the OTA HDTV NY area.


I have a brother who lives on the 30th floor near 58th and 9th and points Southeast. On antennaweb it appears he's about 1.5 miles from the tower. Any chance a cheapie $3 Radio Shack UHF bowtie would work for him?


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lastplace* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a question for the OTA HDTV NY area.



And that's where your question belongs, not here.

NYC Metro HD OTA Thread


----------



## jcc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> TWC in NYC is launching a Family Choice Tier for 12.99, they say it requires a "digital box".
> 
> 
> If more of these basic & standard cable subcribers switch over they will have to get a digital box.
> 
> 
> That would mean that thier would be alot less analog boxes floating around the city, and hopefully means TWC can get rid of these analog channels sooner rather than later.




I can't wait for a-la-cart cable! I hope the FCC and Congres pushes this issue. These incompetent cable companies deserves what's coming to them after sticking it to us for so many years.


I would only subscribe to the HD channels. That way, if they want my money they'll have to come up with MORE HD channels.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did anybody notice some HD Movies on PPV channel 720
> 
> 
> 02/25 - 7:00pm - Madagascar
> 
> 02/26 - 1:30am - Red Eye
> 
> 02/26 - 8:00pm - Madagascar
> 
> 02/26 - 9:30pm - War of the Worlds
> 
> 02/26 - 11:30pm - Red Eye
> 
> 
> Hope this is for real.



Unfortunately for us, it seems that all of these programs (plus the NHL Center Ice and NBA "whatever it was called") have disappared from the Ch. 720 listings. Someone must've called and bugged customer service about how to order these things, so they fixed the listing........


----------



## snoop35

has there even been any games available on 720, either NBA or NHL, yet? I called customer service (why i bother I don't know) and they were clueless as usual.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Unfortunately for us, it seems that all of these programs (plus the NHL Center Ice and NBA "whatever it was called") have disappared from the Ch. 720 listings. Someone must've called and bugged customer service about how to order these things, so they fixed the listing........


----------



## rgrossman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I can't wait for a-la-cart cable! I hope the FCC and Congres pushes this issue. These incompetent cable companies deserves what's coming to them after sticking it to us for so many years.
> 
> 
> I would only subscribe to the HD channels. That way, if they want my money they'll have to come up with MORE HD channels.



I suspect you'll find the HD channels will be way more expensive than SD ones.


There is one overriding fact that everyone should remember: the cable companies are not going to lose money on this deal. Unless they can somehow reduce their costs, they will make sure that they get at least as much revenue with a la carte pricing as with the current tiered system, one way or another. Which basically means that if they get less money from the people who want few channels, they'll have to get more from the people who want a lot. Or people who want the real popular ones.


What's the over-and-under on ESPN-HD? $5/month? $10?


----------



## mabrym




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rgrossman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I suspect you'll find the HD channels will be way more expensive than SD ones.
> 
> 
> There is one overriding fact that everyone should remember: the cable companies are not going to lose money on this deal. Unless they can somehow reduce their costs, they will make sure that they get at least as much revenue with a la carte pricing as with the current tiered system, one way or another. Which basically means that if they get less money from the people who want few channels, they'll have to get more from the people who want a lot. Or people who want the real popular ones.
> 
> 
> What's the over-and-under on ESPN-HD? $5/month? $10?



If I had a la carte, I would get the networks, including TNT and UPN, WPIX 11, ESPN and ESPN2, INHD and HDNET, HBO, NY1, Comedy Central, Food Network, AMC, Turner Classic, IFC, FX, MSNBC, YES and SNY, TVLand, maybe a couple more I'm forgetting.


I really could do without everything else. I don't *think* this would cost what it does now.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I can't wait for a-la-cart cable! I hope the FCC and Congres pushes this issue. These incompetent cable companies deserves what's coming to them after sticking it to us for so many years.
> 
> 
> I would only subscribe to the HD channels. That way, if they want my money they'll have to come up with MORE HD channels.




Aren't you the one with the cheapest cable bill? 20 bucks a month or something? Or was that someone else? If you are-- you're getting minimal programming now, so naturally buying a couple of more channels is going to give you video nirvana. But you're not the average cable subscriber. The average cable subscriber is getting over a hundred channels. I'd say I watch about 75 per month at one point or another- this includes the music channels.


I am very skeptical on how ala carte will save me money. I feel like I'm going to have to pay for something that I'm already getting for free now-- free meaning that it's incorporated in my package.


There is nothing for me to think that if this gets pushed through that we're not going to continue to be screwed. But I'm open for more information and more discussions.


----------



## LisaM

Apparently the argument is that, with a la carte pricing, many smaller channels would fold and we would have to pay more for the ones that we actually want. Who knows if that is true? Because the cable companies have a monopoly, they can charge whatever they want now and get away with it.


I have hundreds of channels now on 3 different sets and pay a lot of money to watch perhaps 20 channels - the HD channels plus a few SD ones. If we could really work out a system where we would pay a reasonable amount for just the channels we want, that would be great. At the same time, I would be concerned that only the very popular channels would survive and we would be limited to their programming.


The cynic in me says that there is no way that we are going to save money under this system. It is just a way for the politicians to say that they are giving families the ability to protect their children from sex and violence on tv.


----------



## broadwayblue

For those of you with the SA 8300HD are any of you successfully running the HDMI through an AV receiver? My friend just purchased a JVC 401S receiver but we can't get the HDMI signal to pass through to the TV. We know it's not the JVC because his new Panny S97 DVD player passes the HDMI just fine. We called TWC and they seem to know about this compatibility issue...but no comment on when or if there will be a fix.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For those of you with the SA 8300HD are any of you successfully running the HDMI through an AV receiver? My friend just purchased a JVC 401S receiver but we can't get the HDMI signal to pass through to the TV. We know it's not the JVC because his new Panny S97 DVD player passes the HDMI just fine. We called TWC and they seem to know about this compatibility issue...but no comment on when or if there will be a fix.



Yes, this is a commonly-reported issue on this board and this one:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...postid=4456767 


...seems to come up about once a week, and yes, the SA8300 (at least at the version everyone seems to be using) has trouble passing HDMI though most recievers. It seems to only like being connected directly to the TV.


----------



## LawrenceB

A La Carte seems like a great idea...but it's really just the opening shot in the future of TV war, which is about everything IP based like the web and you only pay for what you want. SOme will be free, others will fold. I have a funny feeling that no matter what your cable bill will always be more than it is now. Look at phone service, I can get $29.95 unlimited from Verizon but somehow in the end I spend more for phone service than ever...go figure.


----------



## Paul Chiu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LawrenceB* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A La Carte seems like a great idea...but it's really just the opening shot in the future of TV war, which is about everything IP based like the web and you only pay for what you want. SOme will be free, others will fold. I have a funny feeling that no matter what your cable bill will always be more than it is now. Look at phone service, I can get $29.95 unlimited from Verizon but somehow in the end I spend more for phone service than ever...go figure.



Lawrence and everyone else,


DON'T be fooled by these $29.95 unlimited pricing plans as they are never $29.95 simply because of local and federal taxes. $29.95 is usually over $40 easy after all these ridiculous fees.


Case in point, my $79.95 a month Verizon voice and unlimited data plan for my Treo 700w is nearly $90 after taxes and fees. Don't get me started with the TWC cable bills....



Paul


----------



## LawrenceB

Exactly...my Verizon bill is about as close to $30 as my Sirius is to sounding like a CD...


----------



## anthonymoody

But my Vonage bill is pretty damned close to the actual billed fee. . .


TM


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anthonymoody* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> But my Vonage bill is pretty damned close to the actual billed fee. . .
> 
> 
> TM



I use Sunrocket. Now granted, this service is not the best, but it WORKS...and i only paid $199 for it...for the YEAR!


----------



## drew138

My 8300's hard drive seems to have lost its disk capacity to record anything but about 4 hours of content, and god forbid if you want to record anything in HD. I get the dreaded message "there is not enough space" message. Is there a reformat or reset option or am I making a trip to 23rd street?


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah, I noticed this as well. Would be pretty cool if it were for real. Unfortunately, nothing else listed on that channel has come to fruition lately -- I haven't seen any of the "advertised" sporting events on the channel yet.....
> 
> 
> I think the only one of those that I'd be interested in is "War Of The Worlds". I saw Madagascar in theaters and it was only fair, even going in with not particularly high expectactions.



Using the search function with my 8300HD, noticed last week that War of the Worlds was listed for the 720 PPV channel at 9:30 pm today. But it has since been replaced by something else; (read earlier like some sports programming). [EDIT: Now, today, it has gone to no programming scheduled. Very flaky!] A program forum thread discusssed PPV delivery of HD WofW on DBS and other cable systems a month+ back. -- John


----------



## barrianne

Did anybody dlese just get a spontaneous boot on their 8300HD at midnight?


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrianne* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did anybody dlese just get a spontaneous boot on their 8300HD at midnight?



not me


----------



## jcc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Aren't you the one with the cheapest cable bill? 20 bucks a month or something? Or was that someone else? If you are-- you're getting minimal programming now, so naturally buying a couple of more channels is going to give you video nirvana. But you're not the average cable subscriber. The average cable subscriber is getting over a hundred channels. I'd say I watch about 75 per month at one point or another- this includes the music channels.
> 
> 
> I am very skeptical on how ala carte will save me money. I feel like I'm going to have to pay for something that I'm already getting for free now-- free meaning that it's incorporated in my package.
> 
> 
> There is nothing for me to think that if this gets pushed through that we're not going to continue to be screwed. But I'm open for more information and more discussions.



Yea, that's me, the cheap one. I pay $13 a month and I get all of the major channels; ABC, NBC, CBS, PBS...etc. in HD. And I also get Discovery in HD.


What you people don't seem to realize is that you bought into the propaganda that the cable channels are disseminating, which is that a la carte will be more expensive. Think about it folks. Would cable companies REALLY look out for the best interest of the consumers? So don't you think that when they tell you something you should do the exact opposite? The reason they're fighting tooth and nail about a la carte is because it will end up being much better for the average consumer and much worse for them.


I think you're the exception rather than the rule. Most people are like me, they only want less than 20 channels because they just can't consume more than that. The fact that many of those channels are free public access channels should mean that the average bill for most people who will choose a la carte will bankrupt the cable companies. That's why they're fighting it. Do you really think that there won't be a huge political backlash if cable companies started charging $10 a channel? Consumers would get their congressman to regulate cable companies if that were to happen. Either way it's a loose-loose situation for the cable companies.


Like I said before, they deserve it for the years of sub-standard service and price gouging.


BTW: I don't have a home phone. I only use my cell phone. I save mucho dinero each month. Remember, I'm cheap. Like what Chuck said, "they will have to pry it out of my cold, dead hands!"


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> not me



Not me either.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew138* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My 8300's hard drive seems to have lost its disk capacity to record anything but about 4 hours of content, and god forbid if you want to record anything in HD. I get the dreaded message "there is not enough space" message. Is there a reformat or reset option or am I making a trip to 23rd street?



reboot should fix that situation. When you reboot, it will often magically reclaim otherwise "lost" space. How the space gets "lost" is anybody's guess....


Scott


----------



## Paul Chiu

Could have been electrical noise. Go get yourself an APC battery or something on your next trip to COMPUSA.


----------



## jcc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LisaM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Apparently the argument is that, with a la carte pricing, many smaller channels would fold and we would have to pay more for the ones that we actually want. Who knows if that is true? Because the cable companies have a monopoly, they can charge whatever they want now and get away with it.
> 
> 
> I have hundreds of channels now on 3 different sets and pay a lot of money to watch perhaps 20 channels - the HD channels plus a few SD ones. If we could really work out a system where we would pay a reasonable amount for just the channels we want, that would be great. At the same time, I would be concerned that only the very popular channels would survive and we would be limited to their programming.
> 
> 
> The cynic in me says that there is no way that we are going to save money under this system. It is just a way for the politicians to say that they are giving families the ability to protect their children from sex and violence on tv.



That rational put out by cable companies is really just plain dumb. Survival of the fittest. If a small channel stinks then it deserves to go away. Many of the channels that are on TWC are not worth a second of anyone's time. How is it that it will hurt us if no one wants those channels to begin with? Why are we subsidizing those loser channels anyway? Market theory says that if a small channel wants to survive it's going to have to fight really hard and come up with some genuine programming that people will want to pay to watch or, they can do as many other free public channels do, sell enough Ads to support themselves and give the channel for free. Either way, we benefit because they won't waste our time or the broadcast bandwidth. I can't tell you how many times in this thread people complain about the crappy SD channels that TWC keeps pumping out while the HD channels that people really want are still not on. With A La Carte, this will no longer be the case. We will vote with our wallets. I will also be happy when the idiot who's in charge of the TWC channel line up is fired for years of not listing to what the customers are asking for.


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Quick question:
> 
> 
> Are there only 3 boxes currently available for HD through Time Warner?
> 
> 
> 8300
> 
> 8300 with DVR
> 
> Pioneer
> 
> 
> Did i miss any???



Anyone?


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That rational put out by cable companies is really just plain dumb. Survival of the fittest. If a small channel stinks then it deserves to go away. Many of the channels that are on TWC are not worth a second of anyone's time. How is it that it will hurt us if no one wants those channels to begin with? Why are we subsidizing those loser channels anyway? Market theory says that if a small channel wants to survive it's going to have to fight really hard and come up with some genuine programming that people will want to pay to watch or, they can do as many other free public channels do, sell enough Ads to support themselves and give the channel for free. Either way, we benefit because they won't waste our time or the broadcast bandwidth. I can't tell you how many times in this thread people complain about the crappy SD channels that TWC keeps pumping out while the HD channels that people really want are still not on. With A La Carte, this will no longer be the case. We will vote with our wallets. I will also be happy when the idiot who's in charge of the TWC channel line up is fired for years of not listing to what the customers are asking for.



Remember, there are channels nobody watches when they don't have to pay anything extra for them above and beyond what they pay for the things they really want. Those channels would be the first to go. Then there are the channels people watch because they're there, but would never consider paying for. Those will be the next to go. There would be significantly fewer channels competing for bandwidth, but the cableco would know exactly which channels the customers want to watch...

-JMP


----------



## LawrenceB

Does anyone know how to see how much recording time is available on the 8300? I keep losing shows because the HD is nearly full.


----------



## barrianne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LawrenceB* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how to see how much recording time is available on the 8300? I keep losing shows because the HD is nearly full.



Are you recording shows in HD? The HD shows take up much more room than SD, 3-4 times as much. I think on the 8300 you can save 20 hours of HD content or 90 hours of SD, if that much. Can anybody else chime in?


If this helps, in the diagnostic settings it shows you how much full vs. free space you have on your drive.


----------



## LawrenceB

How do I access the diagnostic settings? I'm recording mostly HD.


----------



## barrianne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LawrenceB* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How do I access the diagnostic settings? I'm recording mostly HD.



Push select and exit on the box, and 611 should come up on the LED. If not, hit 611 on your remote after pushing select+exit on the box.



p.s. You should post these questions on the SA8300 forum


----------



## jesse40902

Hey guys, Im from Queens new york and i got questions about the SA 3250HD box. I just got it recently and my main concern is when i flip around channels , it seems to lag and i see a gray screen instead of a black screen. how do i get rid of that? thanks


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LawrenceB* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How do I access the diagnostic settings? I'm recording mostly HD.



Here, on S. Manhattan's head end, pressing and holding down (several seconds) SELECT and EXIT simultaneously on my 8300HD front panel makesl 'diag' appear on the panel. Then releasing and pressing both buttons again brings up channel 1999, diagnostics, on its System Summary page. The remote then scrolls the on-screen cursor left/right, up/down through pages. -- John


----------



## Digiti




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jesse40902* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey guys, Im from Queens new york and i got questions about the SA 3250HD box. I just got it recently and my main concern is when i flip around channels , it seems to lag and i see a gray screen instead of a black screen. how do i get rid of that? thanks



The lag is because the box and TV has to adjust for different resolutions and aspect ratios from channel to channel. It is even worse if you are using DVI/HDMI connection I have found.


----------



## jesse40902

Wow i didnt know that.....how do i get rid of the gray areas when i flip channels?when i flip around channels , i see a gray screen instead of a black screen. how do i get rid of that? thanks


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jesse40902* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...when i flip around channels , it seems to lag and i see a gray screen instead of a black screen. how do i get rid of that? thanks




I use the program guide and click on to my next channel from there. I have found that this works more efficiently.


----------



## jesse40902

even if i use the program guide to go to my next channel. I still see gray a gray screen beforeing moving onto my next channel.


----------



## coneyparleg

Is anyone currently using and HDMI switcher with the 8300? I remember earlier on people had trouble getting it to work and I'm wondering if that's still the case.

Thanks


----------



## randymac88

Well, my cable has now crossed the line into unwatchable. For the past 3 weeks I was experiencing mild video dropouts and pixelation that was just plain annoying. But now, alas, I think its time for a service call. Unwatchable. And not the first time this has happened.


Am I alone in my plight?


----------



## kesone95




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Digiti* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The lag is because the box and TV has to adjust for different resolutions and aspect ratios from channel to channel. It is even worse if you are using DVI/HDMI connection I have found.



But picture makes up for it eh







. I have a question, is this UniversalHD channel staying now that the olympics are gone. I hope so.


----------



## POWERFUL

Don't count on it.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *randymac88* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, my cable has now crossed the line into unwatchable. For the past 3 weeks I was experiencing mild video dropouts and pixelation that was just plain annoying. But now, alas, I think its time for a service call. Unwatchable. And not the first time this has happened.
> 
> 
> Am I alone in my plight?



Reboot -- soft boot by holding down the power button until it says "boot", then let go. If that doesn't solve your problem, hard boot by unplugging the power cable the next time you're not recording something. Wait a minute or so, then plug it back in and let it boot.


Seriously, most common issues with this box are solvable by this simple solution. My experience is that a soft boot is necessary on at least a weekly basis, and a hard boot is necessary at least on a monthly basis to keep the 8300 running smoothly. Rebooting even more often won't hurt things.


That said, I still can't explain why my 8300 only recorded the 1st 15 minutes of "24" last night when I had more than 24Gb (more than enough for 3 hours worth of HD programming) and nothing else queued to be recorded at that time. I'm not even into the show, but my girlfriend thinks I have a conspiracy against the shows she likes. ;-)


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kesone95* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> But picture makes up for it eh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I have a question, is this UniversalHD channel staying now that the olympics are gone. I hope so.



Its gone. Got a lineup change on my tivo that says so.










I now see its not gone i have it on right now ???. On my tivo it says 709 UHD deleted.







Will it stay on ????


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kesone95* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> But picture makes up for it eh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I have a question, is this UniversalHD channel staying now that the olympics are gone. I hope so.



I (with some amount of futility, I realize) hope so too. While most of the programming on that channel is a complete waste of bandwidth [Knight Rider? please.....; every Jaws sequel, but not the original?], they sneak in a must-see film [Scarface, King Of The Hill, Lost Highway, Babe (?)], beautifually presented (no commercials, uncut for content) just often enough to make it worthwhile.


----------



## LL3HD




scott_bernstein
Seriously said:


> Then my box is perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got that terrific _auto reboot_ feature.
> 
> No need for me to remember, I'm on _auto_.


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jesse40902* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wow i didnt know that.....how do i get rid of the gray areas when i flip channels?when i flip around channels , i see a gray screen instead of a black screen. how do i get rid of that? thanks



If you go to the Settings screen and set your output format to only one format, this will fix your problem. You should choose 720p or 1080i depending on what your TV set likes best. Some say that it negatively affects your picture quality (slightly), but I cannot see the difference. Try it and see.


WARNING: Be sure to pick an output format that your TV supports!


-barry


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you go to the Settings screen and set your output format to only one format, this will fix your problem. You should choose 720p or 1080i depending on what your TV set likes best. -barry




He said he has the SA3250. I think that the 3250 does not have the ability to manipulate those settings. I could be wrong; I haven't seen that box in a while.


----------



## randymac88




scott_bernstein said:


> Reboot -- soft boot by holding down the power button until it says "boot", then let go. If that doesn't solve your problem, hard boot by unplugging the power cable the next time you're not recording something. Wait a minute or so, then plug it back in and let it boot.
> 
> 
> While I understand your frustration, I'm well aware of how and why to reboot. I've certainly tried that a number of times now to no avail. Sorry you feel like you have to be a broken record here.
> 
> 
> But what DID work last night for me, which seems to have solved the problem, was deleting a bunch of stuff from the hard drive. I had many, many hours of HD on there via archived LOST episodes and a few 2-hour Frontlines - I'm thinking I might have been close to full. Once I deleted most of it, things were back to normal.


----------



## luzer

has anyone got this to work in TWCNYC / 3250HD?


that is - recording off the firewire ports to windows xp


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *randymac88* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> While I understand your frustration, I'm well aware of how and why to reboot. I've certainly tried that a number of times now to no avail. Sorry you feel like you have to be a broken record here.
> 
> 
> But what DID work last night for me, which seems to have solved the problem, was deleting a bunch of stuff from the hard drive. I had many, many hours of HD on there via archived LOST episodes and a few 2-hour Frontlines - I'm thinking I might have been close to full. Once I deleted most of it, things were back to normal.



Sorry for sounding trite or whatever......


Yes, the 8300 does seem to work better when it's less then full.....


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then my box is perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got that terrific _auto reboot_ feature.
> 
> No need for me to remember, I'm on _auto_.










Now, maybe you can tell all of the rest of us how to turn that feature on.


----------



## LL3HD

Any Mac brainy-acks in TWNY land?


I'm curious, with the arrival of the new Mac Mini today, if it can work with our 8300?

Can this new toy fit into our world?

Can it store HD?


If anyone has answers or can steer me in the right direction...TIA


----------



## jesse40902

setting my tv to one setting doesnt fix my gray spots....so far i cant find a solution for my gray spots.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jesse40902* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> setting my tv to one setting doesnt fix my gray spots....so far i cant find a solution for my gray spots.




Do you mean the the tv going gray for a second every time you change channels (nothing to do with going from HD to non-HD and vice versa)?


There's no way to change that.


----------



## AndyHDTV

I was passing down 6th avenue today and saw the anchormen practicing in front of the cameras.

At first I thought they were broadcasting until I saw nothing on the screens.

16 more days till the launch.

I Guess Channel 720 will carry the HD feed, even though Bob Watson hasn't said anything.


----------



## teebeebee1

So this dude at work(not the brightest fella) says "I hate my digital cable, whenever a yankees game is on, too many people watch it and the picture comes in all staticy and fuzzy"


I replied that it was pure crap that no way that could happen, then my boss chimed in "it is true, especially with digital cable"


I'm call BS on this, who else agrees with me? NO WAY this is true.


----------



## POWERFUL

Probably watching it on the analog channel with the coax/composite feed from the box.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jesse40902* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> setting my tv to one setting doesnt fix my gray spots....so far i cant find a solution for my gray spots.



I think that Clairol makes products that may help you with that sort of thing.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teebeebee1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So this dude at work(not the brightest fella) says "I hate my digital cable, whenever a yankees game is on, too many people watch it and the picture comes in all staticy and fuzzy"
> 
> 
> I replied that it was pure crap that no way that could happen, then my boss chimed in "it is true, especially with digital cable"
> 
> 
> I'm call BS on this, who else agrees with me? NO WAY this is true.



False. A digital signal is a digital signal no matter how many people are watching it. "Bits is bits".


On the other hand, the speed of the Roadrunner high speed internet service they offer can be affected by the bandwidth that other people on your node are using.


----------



## AndyHDTV

"News Flash snyhd will be on ch 741 not 720 which will be used for hd ppv starts on 3/16 also on 3/1 driver tv on demand ch 1276 and movie trailers on demand ch 1280"


from http://www.hdtvoice.com/voice/showthread.php?t=24670 


also NBC4.4 is on 732 & NY1 On Demand is on 1110


----------



## AndyHDTV

SNY-HD is on 741 in diagnostic mode, no programming yet.


----------



## kesone95




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I (with some amount of futility, I realize) hope so too. While most of the programming on that channel is a complete waste of bandwidth [Knight Rider? please.....; every Jaws sequel, but not the original?], they sneak in a must-see film [Scarface, King Of The Hill, Lost Highway, Babe (?)], beautifually presented (no commercials, uncut for content) just often enough to make it worthwhile.



True, and we really need channels added to their HD package already. I wouldnt mind this one, to keep me shut until they add ESPN2-HD, and RUSH-HD


----------



## kesone95




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "News Flash snyhd will be on ch 741 not 720 which will be used for hd ppv starts on 3/16 also on 3/1 driver tv on demand ch 1276 and movie trailers on demand ch 1280"
> 
> 
> from http://www.hdtvoice.com/voice/showthread.php?t=24670
> 
> 
> also NBC4.4 is on 732 & NY1 On Demand is on 1110



Thanks for the info. Mets eh, well I'm a Yankee fan but since the Mets are only about 5-10 minutes away I wont complain about this new HD addition.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kesone95* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ... and RUSH-HD










RUSH-HD??

Never heard of it.

But I'll Ditto that.


----------



## kesone95




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUSH-HD??
> 
> Never heard of it.
> 
> But I'll Ditto that.



Well both of these are part of the VOOM company:
http://www.rushhd.com/ 


But actually the soccer games I wanna see in HD are on
http://www.worldsporthd.com 


We need sports channels like these


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kesone95* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> We need sports channels like these










Ohhhh. It's a sports channel.










They actually do look interesting. Hey, the bottom line is, More HD!


I'll take any new HD channel, although, I'm past those days when I'd happily settle for watching paint dry in HD. There was a time when that would've excited me.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "News Flash snyhd will be on ch 741 not 720 which will be used for hd ppv starts on 3/16 also on 3/1 driver tv on demand ch 1276 and movie trailers on demand ch 1280"
> 
> 
> from http://www.hdtvoice.com/voice/showthread.php?t=24670
> 
> 
> also NBC4.4 is on 732 & NY1 On Demand is on 1110



Based upon this, my guess is 3/16 is when we will lose UHD (if not before).


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Based upon this, my guess is 3/16 is when we will lose UHD (if not before).



I agree


----------



## coneyparleg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Based upon this, my guess is 3/16 is when we will lose UHD (if not before).



On the day it goes out lets all pretend we didn't know and all make calls to customer service complaining that the channel disappeared. Might not do much but make a point that we are all disatisfied.


----------



## HDTV Freak

Could I use my own box on TWC digital cable?


----------



## AndyHDTV

 http://www.sny.tv/index.jsp


----------



## Maurice2

UniHD (channel 709) showed "The Pianist" last night -- in full widescreen and without logo. Great! Can we count on it now?


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maurice2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> UniHD (channel 709) showed "The Pianist" last night -- in full widescreen and without logo. Great! Can we count on it now?



Yes, I must concur that the presentation of The Pianist on UNI-HD was spectacular last night (although the audio on the channel is still only DD 2.0).


Hoping we don't lose this channel in the shuffle.


----------



## ANGEL 35

Any one getting bad audio on 4.4 its terrible


----------



## AndyHDTV

yes the video and audio is out of sync, they should just take this waste of bandwidth off since the PQ is disgusting anyway.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> yes the video and audio is out of sync, they should just take this waste of bandwidth off since the PQ is disgusting anyway.



What kind of programming are they showing, anyway? Last night, the guide wasn't listing anything at all.....


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What kind of programming are they showing, anyway?



So far some of those morning news segments, interviews & some weekend programs like "Jane's New York".


----------



## AndyHDTV

My Email:

"Mr. Dressler, Can you tell me if their are any updates for these Hd channels?

Are you Still Negotiating, or finalizing agreements?

1.CINEMAX-HD

2.TMC-HD

3.Wealth TV-HD

4.Outdoor Channel 2-HD


Also It was said that Universal-HD will be removed after the Olympics in NYC. I know it's because we have no more available bandwidth. Why exactly is the ETA of Switched Digital Video for NYC such a secret. I know that Digital Simulcast has been completed but I can't get information on when SDV will be active in NYC?"


Response:

"cinemax is almost done, tmc is done, and neither wealth nor outdoor are in the works. i don't know the schedule for SDV. the local systems are making that call"


----------



## AndyHDTV

SNY-HD - Arriving on 3/16 on channel 741

FSNY-HD - No word

WB-HD - No word

UPN-HD - No word

Movies On Demand-HD - No Word


ESPN2-HD - hopeful to have espn2hd in time for baseball.

STARZ-HD - End of the year at the earliest

CINEMAX-HD - is almost done

TMC-HD - is done

Wealth TV-HD - are not in the works

Outdoor Channel 2-HD - are not in the works

MHD (MTV) - will take many months to conclude.

National Geographic-HD - No Word

Food Network-HD - Scripps has not yet made us a proposal.

HGTV-HD - Scripps has not yet made us a proposal.


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> CINEMAX-HD - is almost done
> 
> TMC-HD - is done



What's the point in asking about the contractual status if TWCNYC doesn't actually carry all of the channels they are contractually permitted to carry? We don't even get Cinemax-HD, which is owned by Time Warner and has never had contractual issues blocking TWC from carrying it.


As far as I'm concerned, a channel is done when it's on the air.


After 3 years of asking for information on the addition of HD channels, I'm tired of hearing the bandwidth excuse. Analog-only subscribers use more of TWC's resources yet pay less money, and in doing so hog the bandwidth that could otherwise be used to give more HD channels to digital cable customers who pay more for service.


At least we're finally getting some Mets games in HD this year. Again, after years of contractual issues and lack of bandwidth excuses. It merely added insult to injury that MSG-HD was only added after the end of the Mets' final season on MSG.


TWC has a long way to go if they want to convince me that they actually care about my business. Everyone should make sure that your local member of the City Council knows how you feel over the next 2 years. TWC's franchise expires on September 16, 2008. It's up to the city to dictate service guarantees...

-JMP


----------



## anthonymoody

Amen










TM


----------



## broadwayblue

Still getting the "unrecordable channel" message when I try to set my 8300HD to record the Rangers game on 712 tomorrow. This issue makes me the most angry with TWC. Even if they were to broadcast a pay per view program on this channel I fail to see how my recording a screen that said "call your cable company to order" would cause them any problems. Really, is there any reason that I shouldn't be able to set my box to record this channel in advance? Why is it that nobody from TWC can explain why this problem exists, or why it can't be resolved? Having to ensure that someone is home by 7pm on the night of every home Rangers game is just rediculous. I think it's time I demanded that TWC start crediting me for a DVR that doesn't work as advertised. I understand it's just one show, but to me it's the most important one that I am forced to miss in HD.


----------



## AndyHDTV

Even thought I have NHL Hockey & NBA Basketball on 712 ae well as NBA Basketball on 708 set up as a series recording, it doesn't work all the time.

Sometimes it records it sometimes it doesn't, sometime it starts recording the event 2hrs late which is absolutely retarded. I gave up a while ago.


But I'm begining to think that they turn the channels (708 & 712) off becuase of a little thing called "Rate Shapping". If they are off then those Mbps are given to other programs improving PQ of other channels.

Just a thought.


----------



## ntwrkd

Why doesn't TWC offer YES or MSG in HD in the Hudson Valley but carry it in NYC?


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ntwrkd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Why doesn't TWC offer YES or MSG in HD in the Hudson Valley but carry it in NYC?



I don't know, probably because that cable system doesn't have anymore bandwidth to add them. I know that here in NYC we our system is 860MHz.

Others might be 750MHz. Try and find that out.


kinda messed up though.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Even thought I have NHL Hockey & NBA Basketball on 712 ae well as NBA Basketball on 708 set up as a series recording, it doesn't work all the time.
> 
> Sometimes it records it sometimes it doesn't, sometime it starts recording the event 2hrs late which is absolutely retarded. I gave up a while ago.
> 
> 
> But I'm begining to think that they turn the channels (708 & 712) off becuase of a little thing called "Rate Shapping". If they are off then those Mbps are given to other programs improving PQ of other channels.
> 
> Just a thought.




I've noticed that setting any recording on 712 and 708 is tricky.

You can only actually set to record if the channel is showing something at the time.


I usually try to force update the guide for the whole week every time a game is on and i am home for it. As long as the box doesn't do any reboot (... insert laugh here...), then you're all set.

But as soon as you change anything on the box (guide updated, add/remove recording), then you'll lose it if the channel isn't active...

Thats why i think it sometimes starts late - some update triggers the recording...


I would guess the problem is the box software being abused a bit by time warner, causing unexpected results... I'm sure theres a way to program the box to allow programming to record properly on these channels - they're just to lazy to care to figure it out.


----------



## shemmy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Still getting the "unrecordable channel" message when I try to set my 8300HD to record the Rangers game on 712 tomorrow. This issue makes me the most angry with TWC. Even if they were to broadcast a pay per view program on this channel I fail to see how my recording a screen that said "call your cable company to order" would cause them any problems. Really, is there any reason that I shouldn't be able to set my box to record this channel in advance? Why is it that nobody from TWC can explain why this problem exists, or why it can't be resolved? Having to ensure that someone is home by 7pm on the night of every home Rangers game is just rediculous. I think it's time I demanded that TWC start crediting me for a DVR that doesn't work as advertised. I understand it's just one show, but to me it's the most important one that I am forced to miss in HD.



I'm new to this DVR, but does anyone who had it last year know if this issue is the same for the HD broadcasts of YES Yankee games on TWCNYC? If so, that's gonna drive me nuts.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shemmy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm new to this DVR, but does anyone who had it last year know if this issue is the same for the HD broadcasts of YES Yankee games on TWCNYC? If so, that's gonna drive me nuts.



Yup 708 is YES HD - it applies to the Yankees as well (but they have games more often, so its not as big of an issue as it is for the other sports)


----------



## jasonDono




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shemmy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm new to this DVR, but does anyone who had it last year know if this issue is the same for the HD broadcasts of YES Yankee games on TWCNYC? If so, that's gonna drive me nuts.



I was able to record the 708 Yankee games last year. Has something changed?


----------



## twcinsider

also prayer channel which previously only available in BQ is now on 97



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "News Flash snyhd will be on ch 741 not 720 which will be used for hd ppv starts on 3/16 also on 3/1 driver tv on demand ch 1276 and movie trailers on demand ch 1280"
> 
> 
> from http://www.hdtvoice.com/voice/showthread.php?t=24670
> 
> 
> also NBC4.4 is on 732 & NY1 On Demand is on 1110


----------



## AndyHDTV

last year TWC never turned channel 708 off.

That channel was gray untill YES-HD programming came on, now they turn it on & off.


----------



## twcinsider

city can dictate service guar. but not what channels are carried. at end of the day twc is a business and programming and the equipment needed to carry it costs $. overall twc remains competitive. we can't carry every channel you demand.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmp_nyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What's the point in asking about the contractual status if .
> 
> 
> TWC has a long way to go if they want to convince me that they actually care about my business. Everyone should make sure that your local member of the City Council knows how you feel over the next 2 years. TWC's franchise expires on September 16, 2008. It's up to the city to dictate service guarantees...
> 
> -JMP


----------



## twcinsider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *littlechou* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I saw a lot of Motorola HDTV cable box w/DVR available on Ebay. Does anyone know whether I can use it with Time Warner? I am only having basic service now.
> 
> 
> Thanks.




i don't think there is an american cable company that will activate ebay bought boxes. motorola boxes are bigger in size and inferior to sa boxes anyway. few twc systems have motorola boxes


----------



## twcinsider

passport will be eliminated in ny/nj by mid year for an internally developed navigator



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bhozier* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have looked through this forum extensively and I can't seem to locate the "fianl word" on the best setup. Please excuse me if i missed it.
> 
> 
> I have been a D* custoemer for 7 years i had them come yesterday to install HD. Unfortunately the buildong across the street is blocking the all important satelite 119. I called TWC and ordered the triple play (saves me approx $24 vs current setup)
> 
> 
> I want to make sure I ask for the right setup. Here are my ?
> 
> 
> - I assume I want the SA8300
> 
> 
> - Do I want Passport or SARA - (can i even request SARA)
> 
> 
> - Can I attach an external drive that will allow me to export shows to my laptop ... is there anything I need to ask for that will allow me to do this? (I have seen people talk about the FireWire port)
> 
> 
> - Is there anyway to hack the box so I can move shows over to my laptop?
> 
> 
> - I there a firmware I want to request or avoid?
> 
> 
> - I have a Panasonic 37 HDTV - TH-37PX50U ... any special consideration or suggestions
> 
> 
> - I live on Hudson Street near Franklin St --- any comments on the quality or reliabilty of the service
> 
> THANK you in advance for your help


----------



## twcinsider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *QMAN71* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ch. 51 according to msgnetwork.com although it isnt on for me
> Info at msgnetwork.com




depending on how many lives games are on msg2 and fsn2 may preempt cspan2 or tvguide


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Even thought I have NHL Hockey & NBA Basketball on 712 ae well as NBA Basketball on 708 set up as a series recording, it doesn't work all the time.
> 
> Sometimes it records it sometimes it doesn't, sometime it starts recording the event 2hrs late which is absolutely retarded. I gave up a while ago.
> 
> 
> But I'm begining to think that they turn the channels (708 & 712) off becuase of a little thing called "Rate Shapping". If they are off then those Mbps are given to other programs improving PQ of other channels.
> 
> Just a thought.



I think this is because they keep turning those channels off and on specifically for certain programming. Not sure what advantage it gives them, other than to play "roulette" with the limited bandwidth that they have, but I do think they are doing something "tricky" to make this work. So, I'm not surprised that their tricks are confusing the boxes.


I think the only thing that might change this is to call Time Warner to complain, but you must refuse to be satisifed by just talking to the front-line customer service reps telling them that it's not just your box that needs to be changed out for a new one, that it's a consistent problem that everyone is having, and insisting to talk to supervisors until you can actually speak to someone who will actually try recording one of the games themselves and see it fail.


The thing is, we pay for the boxes so that they will record any of channels that they provide -- not just certain ones, and an argument can be made that the most important channel of all to you is the one that shows your favorite sports team!


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twcinsider* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> passport will be eliminated in ny/nj by mid year for an internally developed navigator



Thanks for the updates

What will this mean for us?

Will we be able to hook up external hard drives?

Any info regarding the multi room DVR boxes??

TIA


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twcinsider* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> passport will be eliminated in ny/nj by mid year for an internally developed navigator



Wow, that is huge news. Possibly, but not necessarily good, though. Think about it -- what's the chance that TWC will develop more bug-free software than Passport????


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the updates
> 
> What will this mean for us?
> 
> Will we be able to hook up external hard drives?
> 
> Any info regarding the multi room DVR boxes??
> 
> TIA



Will we need new boxs? Or will they download it?


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Will we need new boxs? Or will they download it?



Nope, I would guess not, as that would be a huge undertaking on their part. Our boxes can run any application that Time Warner wants them to.....


----------



## coneyparleg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Nope, I would guess not, as that would be a huge undertaking on their part. Our boxes can run any application that Time Warner wants them to.....




This scares me.

once the change goes through I can see hdmi problems, dolby digital problems and me having to go to 23rd street repreatedly to get a box that works - had to do this several months ago when I first got the hd box


----------



## DEEM

When getting new cable Box from TW, and having them delivering it. Can you place in the notes to the installer to request a paticular box (SA8300HD..pioneer etc) and also I am getting a PIO TV deleivered next week and i was going to go with two HDMI ports for both cable box and DVD player. Any problems with quality? some said HDMI problems in the past, just wondering


Thanks people.


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twcinsider* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> city can dictate service guar. but not what channels are carried. at end of the day twc is a business and programming and the equipment needed to carry it costs $. overall twc remains competitive. we can't carry every channel you demand.



Yes, but the city is within their rights to force TWC to significantly improve the quality of service. It would not be out of line for the city to neglect to enforce certain regulations they are allowed to enforce in exchange for TWC agreeing to terms that the city can't official force them into.


Take a look at http://www.fcc.gov/mb/facts/csgen.html for information about what the city can really get TWC to do. The points that stand out to me are:


> Quote:
> A call to a cable system must be answered -- including time the caller is put on hold -- within 30 seconds after the connection is made. If the call is transferred, the transfer time may not exceed 30 seconds. Also, cable system customers may receive a busy signal no more than three percent of the time. Although no special equipment is required to measure telephone answering and hold time, cable operators should use their best efforts in documenting compliance. These requirements must be met 90 percent of the time, measured quarterly, under normal operating conditions.



I can't remember ever being on a phone call with TWC with a hold time of less than 10 minutes, and my average experience is more like 30. Transfers never happen in less than 30 seconds as required by law. I can't imagine that TWC actually conforms to this 90 percent of the time. It would be exceptionally expensive for them to implement real compliance with this law.



> Quote:
> The cable operator must begin to correct other service problems the next business day after learning of them. Cable operators may schedule appointments for installations and other service calls either at a specific time or, at a maximum, during a four-hour time block during normal business hours. Cable operators may also schedule service calls outside of normal business hours for the convenience of the customer. No appointment cancellations are permitted after the close of business on the business day prior to the scheduled appointment. If the cable installer or technician is running late and will not meet the specified appointment time, he or she must contact the customer and reschedule the appointment at the convenience of the subscriber. These requirements concerning installations, outages and service calls must ordinarily be met at least 95 percent of the time, measured quarterly, under normal operating conditions.



This is almost laughable. Every time I've had a service issue that requires an appointment, TWC never seems to have availability for the next business day. Again, imagine the costs to them if they were actually required to conform to this law.


Is it too much to ask that the city force TWC to conform to those FCC regulations that the city is empowered to enforce as the franchise granting authority?

-JMP


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coneyparleg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This scares me.
> 
> once the change goes through I can see hdmi problems, dolby digital problems and me having to go to 23rd street repreatedly to get a box that works - had to do this several months ago when I first got the hd box



And what are the odds that when they switch software, it'll use a different format for storing shows on the HD, forcing us to lose everything we've got stored when the transition happens...

-JMP


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DEEM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When getting new cable Box from TW, and having them delivering it. Can you place in the notes to the installer to request a paticular box (SA8300HD..pioneer etc) and also I am getting a PIO TV deleivered next week and i was going to go with two HDMI ports for both cable box and DVD player. Any problems with quality? some said HDMI problems in the past, just wondering
> 
> 
> Thanks people.



Nope. Having a work order that says you want an HD-DVR installed won't even guarantee that the installer will show up with an HD-DVR in his truck. Asking for a specific model is a level of service that TWC is thoroughly uninterested in providing...

-JMP


----------



## AndyHDTV

twcinsider, any news on Switched Digital Video here in NYC?


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmp_nyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> And what are the odds that when they switch software, it'll use a different format for storing shows on the HD, forcing us to lose everything we've got stored when the transition happens...
> 
> -JMP



Actually, the Passport application probably has very little to do with the underlying system and how it stores the files. My guess is that if TWC doesn't want to deal with a complete revolt on their hands, they will set it up so that people don't lose their recorded programs. As a software developer myself, one of the first things rational developers plan for when installing new software is how to migrate data from the old system.


Of course, there is no reason to believe that TWC will be rational in their development. ;-)


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmp_nyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Nope. Having a work order that says you want an HD-DVR installed won't even guarantee that the installer will show up with an HD-DVR in his truck. Asking for a specific model is a level of service that TWC is thoroughly uninterested in providing...
> 
> -JMP



....which is why it's probably a MUCH more efficient use of your time to just go to 23rd St. to get your new box. You'll waste some time, but you won't have to leave a 4 (or is it 6?) hour window waiting at home for an installer that won't have the right box anyway, requiring a 2nd window of time waiting at home for the installer to come with the correct box.


----------



## DEEM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ....which is why it's probably a MUCH more efficient use of your time to just go to 23rd St. to get your new box. You'll waste some time, but you won't have to leave a 4 (or is it 6?) hour window waiting at home for an installer that won't have the right box anyway, requiring a 2nd window of time waiting at home for the installer to come with the correct box.




I agree with you guys. Time is what I don't really have a lot of, so I guess it will be off to 23rd this week. BTW I wanted to return my old cable box and keep the DVR I have already at home. So basically have two DVRs in the house. Is that a problem with TW?


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> .... As a software developer myself...
> 
> Of course, there is no reason to believe that TWC will be rational in their development. ;-)



Scott,

Do you think that this new Passport replacing software will enable the external drive?


This and the multi-room DVR functionality are paramount issues for me.

I would love to see these implemented.


My thoughts (just a guess) regarding this new software are that it is just a method to get advertisements into a revamped program guide. It has to be about more money flowing in, not any increase in services for us. But that's just my speculation.


----------



## broadwayblue

personally i've always had success getting someone on the phone in short order. the problem is that they can't usually do anything about the problem i'm calling about. i've even been able to get tech guys try to record a future show on 712 on their box to no avail...but never have i received a satisfactory answer as to why.


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> personally i've always had success getting someone on the phone in short order. the problem is that they can't usually do anything about the problem i'm calling about. i've even been able to get tech guys try to record a future show on 712 on their box to no avail...but never have i received a satisfactory answer as to why.



But the rules also state that if a customer is transferred, that it should take no more than 30 seconds. Every time I speak to someone at TWC and start with someone entirely clueless, I ask that they transfer me to someone who can help with my problem, and specifically request that they get said person on the line in 30 seconds or less. My average hold time in such cases is 10 minutes.


I find it very hard to believe that my phone experiences with TWC could be too far from the average. The average certainly doesn't conform to the 30 seconds mandated by the FCC.

-JMP


----------



## Jose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> CINEMAX-HD - is almost done
> 
> TMC-HD - is done



Hi Andy,

When can we then expect this? Is it the 'ole bandwdith issue again?









Any HD channel is a welcome addition, though IMO, StarzHD is better than both.

I'm really happy about the SNY-HD though.
























Thanks,

Jose.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jose* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi Andy,
> 
> When can we then expect this? Is it the 'ole bandwdith issue again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any HD channel is a welcome addition, though IMO, StarzHD is better than both.
> 
> I'm really happy about the SNY-HD though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jose.



Our TWC of NYC is very secretive. If TWC Corporate makes these channel available we might not get it because we have been told for years about bandwidth limitations.

But who knows, they might magically find the space and make everyones day.


----------



## AndyHDTV

From LonghornXP
http://www.satelliteguys.us/showthre...t=51362&page=4 


"I called Fred and this is what I was told should be coming soon.


TMC HD within weeks (deal is done so weeks is the launching of it on the various systems).


Cinemax HD is expected to have a deal in a couple of weeks.


ESPN2 HD will be done before the start of baseball.


MTV HD and NGC HD are being worked on but no ETA yet but we might see them before or around the summer.


Starz HD and Starz On Demand will be at least 4th QT of 2006 wait.


I hope this helps you all out."


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> From LonghornXP
> http://www.satelliteguys.us/showthre...t=51362&page=4
> 
> 
> "I called Fred and this is what I was told should be coming soon.
> 
> 
> TMC HD within weeks (deal is done so weeks is the launching of it on the various systems).
> 
> 
> Cinemax HD is expected to have a deal in a couple of weeks.
> 
> 
> ESPN2 HD will be done before the start of baseball.
> 
> 
> MTV HD and NGC HD are being worked on but no ETA yet but we might see them before or around the summer.
> 
> 
> Starz HD and Starz On Demand will be at least 4th QT of 2006 wait.
> 
> 
> I hope this helps you all out."



But that's TWC national, not TWC NYC. In the past, there has often been a lag between TWC national having a contract to carry an HD channel and TWC NYC carrying the channel. All this tells us is that NYC will have the contractual rights from national to carry the channels. It doesn't tell us when we might see them.


As an example, TWC national had a deal in place nationally to carry Fox Sports Net HD a couple of years ago. This deal didn't apply to TWC NYC and FSNY-HD. More recently, NBCUni-HD has had a contract with TWC national for a while now, but TWC NYC only started carrying it for the Olympics (and might drop it any minute now to make room for something else).


As I said before, I don't care about whether or not TWC NYC has contractual rights to carry a channel. I care about whether or not TWC NYC is actually going to carry that channel. Their track record tells me that the former list has very little to do with the latter.


Furthermore, the fact that TWC hasn't had a contract in place for Cinemax HD tells me a great deal about just how disfunctional Time Warner is as a company. One might think that negotiations between Time Warner owned channels and Time Warner Cable would be reasonably non-confrontational, since both simply want to maximize profits for the mothership. If TWC can't even negotiate carriage rights for all of its corporate siblings, why would we expect them to be able to conduct negotiations that are at all confrontational?

-JMP


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmp_nyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> But that's TWC national, not TWC NYC. In the past, there has often been a lag between TWC national having a contract to carry an HD channel and TWC NYC carrying the channel. All this tells us is that NYC will have the contractual rights from national to carry the channels. It doesn't tell us when we might see them.
> 
> 
> As an example, TWC national had a deal in place nationally to carry Fox Sports Net HD a couple of years ago. This deal didn't apply to TWC NYC and FSNY-HD. More recently, NBCUni-HD has had a contract with TWC national for a while now, but TWC NYC only started carrying it for the Olympics (and might drop it any minute now to make room for something else).
> 
> 
> As I said before, I don't care about whether or not TWC NYC has contractual rights to carry a channel. I care about whether or not TWC NYC is actually going to carry that channel. Their track record tells me that the former list has very little to do with the latter.
> 
> 
> Furthermore, the fact that TWC hasn't had a contract in place for Cinemax HD tells me a great deal about just how disfunctional Time Warner is as a company. One might think that negotiations between Time Warner owned channels and Time Warner Cable would be reasonably non-confrontational, since both simply want to maximize profits for the mothership. If TWC can't even negotiate carriage rights for all of its corporate siblings, why would we expect them to be able to conduct negotiations that are at all confrontational?
> 
> -JMP



Easy, easy. I'm posting this to inform people about questions they have. If you don't care, fine. All I know that it will never show up here in NYC if Corporate doesn't sign the contracts and that's the news that I have been spreading all over various forums all weekend. As a matter of fact, I'm taking a break. I've been killing myself for weeks getting info.


----------



## littlechou

Does anyone know whether the SNY HD will be in the clear channel?


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ESPN2 HD will be done before the start of baseball.



That would be around about 4 PM this afternoon for me.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm posting this to inform people .... I've been killing myself for weeks getting info.










And your scoops are appreciated.


I think that we all have understandable legitimate frustration with TW-- not any individual s here. Last year we were fed cow dung via BW's office regarding the WB coming soon WTF? Where's it at? Hiding out in a swamp with that frog they used to employ?


They take our money knowing that we really have no other choices and then they don't honor their end of the deal.


----------



## DEEM

I can't seem to get a clear picture on this subject.


I'm getting my Pio plasma this friday. Really worked hard to get it. I was planning to hook up 1 HDMI from the DVD to the TV and the 2nd one to the box I'm getting this friday. SA 8300 DVR version.


Do you forsee any problems with this setup. Also are there any definite setup features in the box I should have it set to.


Thanks


----------



## Jake NYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DEEM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I can't seem to get a clear picture on this subject.
> 
> 
> I'm getting my Pio plasma this friday. Really worked hard to get it. I was planning to hook up 1 HDMI from the DVD to the TV and the 2nd one to the box I'm getting this friday. SA 8300 DVR version.
> 
> 
> Do you forsee any problems with this setup. Also are there any definite setup features in the box I should have it set to.
> 
> 
> Thanks




I've got the same set up-- Pioneer plasma (5060) w/ the 8300. I found the component video connection w/ the box just as sharp as HDMI and less buggy. You might want to save yourself the hassle of the "handshake" issues others have had w/ the HDMI connection. HDMI w/ the DVD is a must, though.


Also, make sure the box is set to widescreen tv; and stretch 4:3 picture (this allows you to utilize the Pioneer's stretch modes on standard 4:3 broadcasts, essential to avoid burn-in. Other than that, under "other settings", I set the "output format" to pass through the original signal by selecting outputs 480i, 720p, and 1080i. I don't select 480p, because then all 480i signals are converted to 480p by the cable box before being sent to the tv.


----------



## DEEM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jake NYC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've got the same set up-- Pioneer plasma (5060) w/ the 8300. I found the component video connection w/ the box just as sharp as HDMI and less buggy. You might want to save yourself the hassle of the "handshake" issues others have had w/ the HDMI connection. HDMI w/ the DVD is a must, though.
> 
> 
> Also, make sure the box is set to widescreen tv; and stretch 4:3 picture (this allows you to utilize the Pioneer's stretch modes on standard 4:3 broadcasts, essential to avoid burn-in. Other than that, under "other settings", I set the "output format" to pass through the original signal by selecting outputs 480i, 720p, and 1080i. I don't select 480p, because then all 480i signals are converted to 480p by the cable box before being sent to the tv.



Thanks.


Definetly appreciated. I have seen that the PURE setting for the elites are pretty close to accurate. I know I don't have that option (4360) but is there something close to that option to chose?


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Scott,
> 
> Do you think that this new Passport replacing software will enable the external drive?



I have no inside information about the purported Passport replacement. For all I know, we could very well wind up with less functionality after the "upgrade".....


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Our TWC of NYC is very secretive. If TWC Corporate makes these channel available we might not get it because we have been told for years about bandwidth limitations.
> 
> But who knows, they might magically find the space and make everyones day.



The one thing in the positive column of TWC-NYC possibly adding TMC/MAX/STZ-HD is that they are premium channels, and while we can't specifically pay for those channels alone, there is the chance that it will raise premium subscription rates among us HD-fanatics, myself included.


Not that TWC-NYC will necessarily care, nor will they necessarily make any logical decisions on this matter or any other.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmp_nyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> But the rules also state that if a customer is transferred, that it should take no more than 30 seconds. Every time I speak to someone at TWC and start with someone entirely clueless, I ask that they transfer me to someone who can help with my problem, and specifically request that they get said person on the line in 30 seconds or less. My average hold time in such cases is 10 minutes.
> 
> 
> I find it very hard to believe that my phone experiences with TWC could be too far from the average. The average certainly doesn't conform to the 30 seconds mandated by the FCC.
> 
> -JMP



This conforms to my experience exactly -- the last time I had an issue I had to call 3 times, and each time had to speak with 3 unique individuals with an average hold time of 10 minutes for each -- adding up to 30 minutes per call. That's an hour and a half of my life that I'll never get back!


----------



## anthonymoody

From insider's post it almost sounds like TWC-NYC (as opposed to TWC) is developing the passport replacement. If so, I have no choice but to take it as terrible news until proven otherwise.


That said, I find it odd that he'd (she'd) post it if he weren't pretty proud of it... We'll see I guess.


TM


----------



## John Mason

Recall twcinsider's post several months back sugesting that TWC's introduction of switched broadcasting (SB) slated for '06 at some locations (nationwide), might be applied here to providing a Bangladesh channel, as one example, rather than more HD.


Field testing in Austin revealed subscribers couldn't tell when SB was taking place, as opposed to conventionally feeding all channels, all the time, to all STBs. So...tried examining the many foreign subscription 500-series channels in 8300HD diagnostics, looking for anything different. Free 500-series channels (with video) seem like all the others, but only checked for channel frequency changes.


Also noticed we still can't enter HD channel numbers in diagnostics to check what frequencies they're using, or how many channels/frequency slot. How were some tuning WWOR HD (709) in diagnostics before it became UNIHD at 709, and what hidden channels, if any, are still tunable this way? [EDIT: Notice I can tune a HD channel without diagnostic on, then enter 1999, and apparently the HD channel frequency appears on the tuning page.]


(After holding down EXIT/SELECT 8300Hd front panel buttons until 'diag' appears, then releasing and pressing them again, my STB tunes to diagnostics channel 1999. But several days later it tunes by just entering 1999 with the remote. I exit diagnostics (partially, it appears), while the screen cursor is in the left page menu column, by entering any active-channel number, or by pressing the remote's SYSTEM button off/on.) -- John


----------



## Dossier

The HDMI audio option on my settings for SA 8300 vanished last week. TW tells me it cant do HDMI audio. Ive also had problems synching video, and when I connect the SA 8300 directly to DVI on my projector, all the digital sound turns off when projector is not active.

Has anyone figured out the HDMI on the NYC TW SA 8300?


----------



## plschwartz

Got a Sharp 37 d7u which has a cable card slot which I hoped to us. But if I use it I loose the TWC program guide. Sharp like most HDtvs has TVGuide on screen. But TWC has in its wisdom locked out the TVGOS decryption on the cable card. Am I really stuck with using the cable set box if I want on-screen program guide?


----------



## ANGEL 35




Dossier said:


> The HDMI audio option on my settings for SA 8300 vanished last week. TW tells me it cant do HDMI audio. Ive also had problems synching video, and when I connect the SA 8300 directly to DVI on my projector, all the digital sound turns off when projector is not active.
> 
> Has anyone figured out the HDMI on the NYC TW SA 8300?[/QU
> 
> 
> I dont know why you were told that i got HDMI from the start on my 8300HD box. I still get HDMI auido out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ON my setting i get HDMI D.D and two channel only


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dossier* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The HDMI audio option on my settings for SA 8300 vanished last week. TW tells me it cant do HDMI audio. Ive also had problems synching video, and when I connect the SA 8300 directly to DVI on my projector, all the digital sound turns off when projector is not active.
> 
> Has anyone figured out the HDMI on the NYC TW SA 8300?



If the TV is not using the HDMI connection, the HDMI audio option does not appear. So, for example, if you are connected via both HDMI & component simultaneously and you swap your input choice on your TV to "Component" instead of "HDMI", the HDMI audio option will disappear. HDMI is a 2 way connection, so the cable box knows when the TV is/isn't using it. This is also how it knows to turn the box off when the TV is turned off (when connected via HDMI)....


----------



## joeyo1313

where is the ranger game? Its not on 712 again! this sucks!


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joeyo1313* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> where is the ranger game? Its not on 712 again! this sucks!



I'm pretty sure they only do home games in HD right now.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joeyo1313* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> where is the ranger game? Its not on 712 again! this sucks!



MSG-HD only shows home games and select road games (this is the case for any city's sports channel that does HD)


----------



## EricScott

I have to say I'm not very excited about this new "TWC developed" software. All in all passport is pretty good and I can't even imagine how many bugs an entirely new software platform would introduce. I also agree w/ a previous poster who mentioned that they wouldn't be surprised if we saw ads and other revenue generators in the guide, etc. That would drive me crazy. Used to have RCN and the Motorola boxes had that awful interface w/ ads all over the place.


Maybe the HD CC Tivo will be out by then and this will be an added motivation to get one of those.


But I gotta say, I'm not looking forward to this "upgrade"


----------



## TonyNYC

Question.


Is channel 712 the only channel that is used when the Knicks, Rangers, and Yankees need to be viewed in HD? I just signed onto TWC last week and went through hell week with missing channels, etc etc. Got it fixed last night until I went to channel 712 and it was asking me to call for a subscription? Just the other night I was watching the Rangers game on there in HD.


Question is, does that "call for a subscription" display when TWC is not showing the home teams in HD? When I called last night the rep told me there was no home game and it was normal to see that and that it would go away when the next home game was televised. That sounded a little far fetched to me. Figured I would ask in this forum since there are some MSG HD viewers here.


TIA.


----------



## SRFast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Question.
> 
> 
> Is channel 712 the only channel that is used when the Knicks, Rangers, and Yankees need to be viewed in HD? I just signed onto TWC last week and went through hell week with missing channels, etc etc. Got it fixed last night until I went to channel 712 and it was asking me to call for a subscription? Just the other night I was watching the Rangers game on there in HD.
> 
> 
> Question is, does that "call for a subscription" display when TWC is not showing the home teams in HD? When I called last night the rep told me there was no home game and it was normal to see that and that it would go away when the next home game was televised. That sounded a little far fetched to me. Figured I would ask in this forum since there are some MSG HD viewers here.
> 
> 
> TIA.



When there is no programming on HD Specials712, the subscription message will be displayed.


Hope this helps...JL


----------



## TonyNYC

Thank you very much, it does.


Great forum btw!!


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If the TV is not using the HDMI connection, the HDMI audio option does not appear. So, for example, if you are connected via both HDMI & component simultaneously and you swap your input choice on your TV to "Component" instead of "HDMI", the HDMI audio option will disappear. HDMI is a 2 way connection, so the cable box knows when the TV is/isn't using it. This is also how it knows to turn the box off when the TV is turned off (when connected via HDMI)....



You are right. I have my HDMI from my 8300HD to my 34xbr-960 t.v.That way i get HDMI option.If i use component out i dont.


----------



## SRFast

I've been experiencing audio problems with WABC-HD/707 since this morning. There are drop outs and occasionally, a low pitch tone. There also appears to be audio crossover in the background. It happens on my CC and 8300HD. Anyone else?


TIA....JL


----------



## DEEM

I am planning to pick up an HDTV box from one of the Time Warner Center locations. I already have a reg dvr SA 8000 box from them, and I want to keep my DVR box and just return the reg box I have currently in the bedroom. That shouldn't be a problem right?


Also, I plan to go to the one in upper manhattan. How long is the process to get a new box from them


Thanks.


----------



## SRFast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DEEM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am planning to pick up an HDTV box from one of the Time Warner Center locations. I already have a reg dvr SA 8000 box from them, and I want to keep my DVR box and just return the reg box I have currently in the bedroom. That shouldn't be a problem right?
> 
> 
> Also, I plan to go to the one in upper manhattan. How long is the process to get a new box from them
> 
> 
> Thanks.



As long as you have a DTV STB, it shouldn't be a problem. If not, they might require a tech visit.


Good luck....JL


----------



## TonyNYC

Not sure how the office in upper Manhattan is, but the office at Queens Center Mall is fast and easy to go in, get a number, wait a couple of minutes and presto, trade in the cable box for the latest one.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not sure how the office in upper Manhattan is, but the office at Queens Center Mall is fast and easy to go in, get a number, wait a couple of minutes and presto, trade in the cable box for the latest one.



Upper Manhattan is a low tech. They have only about 4 seats and i think one or two techs working on giving out boxs. You can pay your bill too.You can be out in minutes or longer.


----------



## SilvercloudNYC

I know there are constant problems with Pay Per View movies but I have been encountering a strange problem for the past 6 months. If I fast forward through an on demand movie or a pay per view movie, sometimes it gets stuck in fast forward. The only fix seems to be watching another channel for 30 minutes or so and then come back. I just wanted to see if this is related to system wide troubles or maybe something specific to me.


Thanks.


----------



## hpnas

What HD cable box can I get from TWC NYC that is not DVR but has an HDMI output? I already have a TiVo so I have no use for the SA8300 DVR but would like to optimize the HDMI output, any help is appreciated!


----------



## pveman

I went to the Queens center TWC location to upgrade my modem yesterday. While there I asked if the baseball package was available for purchase yet. The representative told me that TW does not carry baseball and I should switch to Direct TV.


I understand that these reps have limited knowledge, but this is ridiculous - actually recommending customers switch to the competition. I have never dealt with another company that made it so hard to actually purchase their services. I emailed them about this once and got a form letter in reply.


----------



## chopsueychris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hpnas* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What HD cable box can I get from TWC NYC that is not DVR but has an HDMI output? I already have a TiVo so I have no use for the SA8300 DVR but would like to optimize the HDMI output, any help is appreciated!



Pioneer 3510.

I use it through twc queens. rec'd the box from their service center in the QCmall.

http://www.timewarnercable.com/colum...eer3510hd.html 




on a side note... channel 741 jsut came on my system with a message"sports ny hd starts march 16" niiiiiiiiiice.


----------



## chopsueychris

well my initial post was going to be able this.


well i'lls tart with this.


Last night my box froze 3 times while choose GUIDE mode on hd channels. ex. 705 725 and 724. hit guide and all sorts of funky colours popped up. the third time i couldnt even boot my box, i had to unplug/then plug it back in to get it to reboot, why is this? and has it happened to anyone else lately?


second. Sportsnet hd popped up my box and first noticed it today at 741. Havent seen anyone else mention it today so i thought I would. YES, it CLEARLY says HD on the popup window for the channel next to the number of the channel on the bottom of the screen.


----------



## hpnas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chopsueychris* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Pioneer 3510.
> 
> I use it through twc queens. rec'd the box from their service center in the QCmall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on a side note... channel 741 jsut came on my system with a message"sports ny hd starts march 16" niiiiiiiiiice.



That doesn't look like it has an HDMI output on the back of it. Can you confirm this?


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hpnas* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That doesn't look like it has an HDMI output on the back of it. Can you confirm this?



The 3510 has a DVI output. So does the SA 3250. AFAIK, the only box w/ an HDMI out is the 8300HD. However DVI is compatable w/ the HDMI input on your display.


----------



## hpnas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EricScott* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The 3510 has a DVI output. So does the SA 3250. AFAIK, the only box w/ an HDMI out is the 8300HD. However DVI is compatable w/ the HDMI input on your display.



I can use a HDMI to DVI cable. Is there any decrease in quality from not using an HDMI to HDMI cable?


Is there any difference that I should be aware of for the Pioneer 3510 or the SA 3250 or does it not matter which one I go with?


----------



## broadwayblue

anyone else just have the Rangers game on 712 go black at 7:30 with 2 minutes to go in OT? enough is enough already. tomorrow i'll be getting a credit. to make things worse the Rangers managed to lose the game while i was scrambling for the remote to switch to channel 27.


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> anyone else just have the Rangers game on 712 go black at 7:30 with 2 minutes to go in OT? enough is enough already. tomorrow i'll be getting a credit. to make things worse the Rangers managed to lose the game while i was scrambling for the remote to switch to channel 27.



Yeah, this happened to me just as Savard shot the puck on Lundqvist. The screen went black and I had to tune into 27 to see the result of the shot. Really trippy!


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah, this happened to me just as Savard shot the puck on Lundqvist. The screen went black and I had to tune into 27 to see the result of the shot. Really trippy!



That totally =sucked=. On my screen, the pic froze for about 10 seconds, just as Savard was about to shoot...and THEN it went gray. By the time i got the remote, of course the game was over.


----------



## chopsueychris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hpnas* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That doesn't look like it has an HDMI output on the back of it. Can you confirm this?



sorry bro i forgot to mention i use a dvi to hdmi output cable AND i bought it off ebay and for less than 35 bucks AND it works fabulous.


----------



## hpnas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chopsueychris* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> sorry bro i forgot to mention i use a dvi to hdmi output cable AND i bought it off ebay and for less than 35 bucks AND it works fabulous.



Great thanks, I'll pick one up from monoprice


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hpnas* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I can use a HDMI to DVI cable. Is there any decrease in quality from not using an HDMI to HDMI cable?
> 
> 
> Is there any difference that I should be aware of for the Pioneer 3510 or the SA 3250 or does it not matter which one I go with?



Shouldn't be any PQ loss in using the HDMI / DVI cable.


The 3510 inserts black sidebars for 4:3 material while the 3250 inserts gray sidebars. For some people this may be a pretty big deal. The one downside to the 3510 is that it has their weird bug, where if you try to pull up the guide on a 720p channel (705, 707, 725) the box bugs out and needs to be rebooted. The 3250 is a newer box and the 3510 has at various points in time been very hard or easy to find at TWC locations - usually they have one or the other so it may not be up to you.


----------



## Alan_Arkin

I just picked up a second 8300HD for the new Sharp LCD I got today. When I connect the box to the TV via HDMI, there are near constant audio dropouts. Has anyone experienced this problem?


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alan_Arkin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just picked up a second 8300HD for the new Sharp LCD I got today. When I connect the box to the TV via HDMI, there are near constant audio dropouts. Has anyone experienced this problem?



Try a cold boot on the box (unplug. wait a minute. plug back in.)


If that doesn't work try this forum:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...postid=4456767


----------



## Poonchance

My Panny 42PX60U arrives in a few days. I'm going down to get the HD-DVR from TWC this weekend. Not sure what model, but I think it's the SA8300.


Is HDMI from Cablebox to TV the way to go, or should I use component and other audio? If I have a surround system and use HDMI, how can that work? How do I get the audio from the box to my receiver? My receiver does have HDMI "thru", i believe.


I read some interesting things about HDMI glitching out and looking for adivce.

Thanks.

-AP


----------



## TonyNYC

I personally use HDMI to my HD LCD. For the audio, I use digital optical cable and use the port from the SA 8300 to connect it to my surround system.


Very easy and less wiring to deal with.


As for the glitches I have come across with HDMI mainly had to do with the 480i change over from 1080i. I turned off this ability within the SA 8300 and now when I come off of a 1080i channel to an SD channel, the channel will be in 480p instead of 480i.


Other glitches I have come across is when coming from a channel in HD, sometimes the box will reset the sidebars when tuning in a SD channel. Hence you have to press the # key to stretch the size if this is how you prefer viewing shows.


If you can get over some of these little glitches, than this setup is for you. Some say they have had better luck with a component hookup, but I am satisfied with the overall performance with the HDMI hookup.


Try it for yourself and see what you prefer.


----------



## Poonchance

Tony, thanks.

So the optical audio out on the SA8300 carries the audio as the HDMI? Do you turn your volume down on you actual TV then? I was thinking this is the way to do it, but I didn't see people writing about that. I can't understand why there are video inputs on my audio reciever.


Yeah. I've been reading up on the tricks of the SA8300. I thought this was going to plug and play! Well, looking forward to fooling around with this next week.


----------



## POWERFUL

I just got the SA 3250HD box today and when I go to a HD channel my JVC D-VHS VCR brings up a copy protection message on the screen and then it says it downconverts to 480i. This isn't right, and I believe I should do something but I want to know if others are having the same problems on theirs before I complain about it to them. So are you?


----------



## TonyNYC

No. I believe by default the SA 8300 is set to Dolby Digital and depends on the optical port to transfer its audio. You can have the audio travel through the HDMI cable by going into the settings and choosing HDMI for audio.


Right now with the settings on Dolby Digital, the audio only comes out of my surround speakers and not the TV.


----------



## patrickpiteo

I saw last night on the program guide where they will have the new SportsNetNY HD channel. I forgot what channel they had it on.


----------



## POWERFUL

741


----------



## rbienstock

I wonder if anyone here has tried this and can give me some advance warning. My home video system is set up with some SA8300HD boxes shared by systems in two different rooms. The boxes are connected to a Key Digital switcher that provides independant signals to both displays via component cables. I am about to switch the display in one room to one that uses HDMI (I can't run HDMI to the second set due to wiring issues). It was my intention to get a HDMI switcher to feed the first display and keep the component switcher for the second display. I have been told that the only way that this will work is if I have the HDMI display on whenever I want to use the component display, otherwise if the HDMI display is off, the box will put up a black screen with a HDMI authentication error message on both the HDMI and component outputs. Is this true? That seems contrary to the whole point of HDMI which is to force you to go to component if there is an authentication error.


Has anyone tried this or might know if one can connect both the HDMI and component outputs with different displays and use the component out when the HDMI component is turned off.


----------



## GoldenBoy

Sorry if this has been covered already, but I did a search of the thread and, unless I'm overlooking it, haven't found an answer to my question.


I was wondering if Time Warner, like DirecTV, adds any compression or does any down-rezzing to the local HD channels?


----------



## chopsueychris

i saw someone mention the prevent glitching going from hd to sd they changed the setting to 480p for sd channels. how can i do it with my pioneer hd box?


----------



## TonyNYC

Has anyone tuned into the new SportsNet NY yet? I have and the channel seems nice, but the sound is way too high pitched here in Queens to the point I have to lower my system way down to hear the voices. I went over to my friends place to view the channel over there and the same deal with the high pitched volume seems to be there. Anyone else notice this in their area?


----------



## CaptDS9E

Yeah SportsNet NY is having a bunch of tech problems. Sound issues, video in and out during commercials and parts of the game, and there HD channel isnt up yet, even though there studio is supposed to be all HD


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GoldenBoy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was wondering if Time Warner, like DirecTV, adds any compression or does any down-rezzing to the local HD channels?



Commented earlier in another forum about general topic. NYC TWC has indicated it uses rate shaping (sublinked references outline R.S.), which trims higher frequencies/resolution, and somewhere along the line--perhaps cable converter output circuits--a big chunk of potential resolution is being lost. HDNet's test patterns supposedly deliver ~1920 lines max horizontal resolution and most here (and elsewhere) only measure http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?postid=5175424#post5175424


----------



## GoldenBoy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Commented earlier in another forum about general topic. NYC TWC has indicated it uses rate shaping (sublinked references outline R.S.), which trims higher frequencies/resolution, and somewhere along the line--perhaps cable converter output circuits--a big chunk of potential resolution is being lost. HDNet's test patterns supposedly deliver ~1920 lines max horizontal resolution and most here (and elsewhere) only measure http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?postid=5175424#post5175424


----------



## pgershon

I have two 8300HD boxes in neighboring rooms. I have noticed that the timing of the picture is out of sysc between the two. One box seems to get the signal 10 seconds before the other (so you see/hear a line repeated when you go from room to room). Any idea why this occurs?


----------



## HDTV Freak

Does TW carry the Biography channel on digital cable?


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV Freak* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does TW carry the Biography channel on digital cable?



No. RCN Cable is the only local cable firm listing it in the NY Times weekly guide. Enjoyed some nice feature movies on Bio until dropping RCN in Jan. -- John


----------



## cb32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CaptDS9E* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah SportsNet NY is having a bunch of tech problems. Sound issues, video in and out during commercials and parts of the game, and there HD channel isnt up yet, even though there studio is supposed to be all HD




Not to mention, the non-HD channel looks very grainy compared to a regular cable channel or network channel. Has anyone else noticed this? Can't wait for them to get the HD up but I can hold until Opening Day.


----------



## mabrym




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cb32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not to mention, the non-HD channel looks very grainy compared to a regular cable channel or network channel. Has anyone else noticed this? Can't wait for them to get the HD up but I can hold until Opening Day.



Are they not going to have it up until Opening Day?


Does anyone know if the Mets games on WPIX will be shown on the HD Specials channel?


----------



## jdef




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Someone followed up saying this doesn't work for TWC NYC. However, I've found that a similar procedure does: after 'diag' appears on the STB, releasing and pressing the two keys again tunes in 1999. Believe you could also key in 1999 with the remote. -- John



On my NYC box the 'diag' never appears. Any ideas?


----------



## HDTV Freak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No. RCN Cable is the only local cable firm listing it in the NY Times weekly guide. Enjoyed some nice feature movies on Bio until dropping RCN in Jan. -- John



Cablevision has the Biography channel, don't know why twc doesn't


----------



## andrewjnyc

My 8300HD is showing "no program data" across the board on all channels right now. Is that a system issue, or is it likely to be something with my box?


BTW, my box was coincidentally tuned to Universal HD when I just turned it on, and they're showing Scarface right now, uncensored and w/o commercials...and holy crap does it look fantastic in HD. Just stunning.


----------



## kesone95

Wow, so I see we still have UHD. Watching Scarface right now. Totally better in HD


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdef* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> On my NYC box the 'diag' never appears. Any ideas?



Assuming you're holding down both SELECT ad EXIT on an 8300HD front panel for several seconds with no 'diag' appearing, it might be a difference between locations and different headends. Or, a different STB model may have another diagnostic callup procedure. And, the cure for everything, a cold boot (unplugging for ~20 secs), might even bring results.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV Freak* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cablevision has the Biography channel, don't know why twc doesn't.



Okay. Thanks. If so, then the Times weekly guide with a "-" for Cablevision is in error. It shows RCN, D* and E* as carrying Bio.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andrewjnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My 8300HD is showing "no program data" across the board on all channels right now. Is that a system issue, or is it likely to be something with my box?



That usually appears just after a reboot, before the new program data downloads, or while the update is taking place. If the new programs don't appear, I'd try a cold reboot before contacting TWC. -- John


EDIT: Yes, having UNIHD still is nice. Don't watch series reruns, but caught a good-quality OAR transfer of Andromeda Strain a week back, with PQ at least equal to HDNet's better deliveries. -- John


----------



## LisaM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andrewjnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My 8300HD is showing "no program data" across the board on all channels right now. Is that a system issue, or is it likely to be something with my box?
> 
> 
> BTW, my box was coincidentally tuned to Universal HD when I just turned it on, and they're showing Scarface right now, uncensored and w/o commercials...and holy crap does it look fantastic in HD. Just stunning.




This happens to me occasionally. I am usually able to restore the menu by pulling out and then restoring the electrical plug and rebooting the box. It takes a few minutes to cycle through and then the menu reappears.


----------



## mikeM1

Thanks for taking today's Dallas @ Nets game from the Meadowlands *off* YES...and NOT showing it in hi def on ABC HD. Nice job.


----------



## menexxus

Maybe one of you guys can help me? I just got the Scientific Atlanta 8300 HD-DVR. I am experiencing Lip Sync Problems on some channels while on others it seem ok. I have the audio from the SA8300 set to the onkyo via optical cable. anyone know why this is? or if there is something I can do throu the receiver or the cable box to fix this problem. Thx in advance Alex


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *menexxus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Maybe one of you guys can help me? I just got the Scientific Atlanta 8300 HD-DVR. I am experiencing Lip Sync Problems on some channels while on others it seem ok. I have the audio from the SA8300 set to the onkyo via optical cable. anyone know why this is? or if there is something I can do throu the receiver or the cable box to fix this problem. Thx in advance Alex



Like many recent postings in this thread which have unnecessarily and thoughtlessly bloated it, this equipment-related question has nothing to do with its subject matter. That said, lip synch problems are ubiquitous and are discussed in thousands of posts in the appropriate DVR and individual display and receiver threads.


----------



## andrewjnyc

Since this thread falls under the heading of local HDTV info *and reception,* I would think there's a certain amount of leeway about discussing hardware issues that affect tuning in programming--especially since so many of those issues are TWC's fault. Besides, in the other threads, plenty of people are running SA's software--here, we're guaranteed a group of fellow Passport users.


EDITED TO ADD: D'oh, I just realized there are separate SA and Passport threads in the hardware area. Never mind...


----------



## anthonymoody




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pgershon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have two 8300HD boxes in neighboring rooms. I have noticed that the timing of the picture is out of sysc between the two. One box seems to get the signal 10 seconds before the other (so you see/hear a line repeated when you go from room to room). Any idea why this occurs?




A few thoughts:

1) do the feeds in each room come from the same number of splits?

2) do the boxes in each room go through the same type of sound system? e.g. both feeding audio to a receiver and then to speakers? or is one like that and the other straight to a TV set?

3) have you tried swapping the boxes to see if the effect is the same? or does the delay travel with the box?

4) does any of your ancillary equipment have an audio delay feature? might it be turned on?


In any case, it's tough to imagine how you'd get a 10 second difference!


TM


----------



## anthonymoody

Manatus,

I agree with andrewjnyc. As far as keeping this thread succinct, that ship has sailed!










TM


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andrewjnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My 8300HD is showing "no program data" across the board on all channels right now. Is that a system issue, or is it likely to be something with my box?
> 
> 
> BTW, my box was coincidentally tuned to Universal HD when I just turned it on, and they're showing Scarface right now, uncensored and w/o commercials...and holy crap does it look fantastic in HD. Just stunning.



Reboot if you're having problems like this.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> EDIT: Yes, having UNIHD still is nice. Don't watch series reruns, but caught a good-quality OAR transfer of Andromeda Strain a week back, with PQ at least equal to HDNet's better deliveries. -- John



Agreed. There isn't necessarily worthwhile programming on this channel daily, but maybe 5-7 things worth watching in a month, which is a lot more than I can say for TNT-HD, INHD (1 -- INHD2 has somewhat worthwhile stuff), or [for me, not being a sports fan] ESPN, YES-HD, MSG-HD, or the coming SportsNet-NY.


----------



## madmoose

Hi, I'm sure this has been asked before so I apologize in advance, but its tough reading through 232 pages.


I just ordered the new panasonic 42" high def plasma (60 series I think). I'm going to get the HD-DVR box (and I guess I'll be getting rid of TIVO). Is there more than one box to choose from from TWC-NYC, and if so, is one better? Or do they only offer one? I've got a home theater setup with processor for the audio.


Also, is there a link / post running that offers advice to new owners regarding initial setup of the plasma to avoid burn in etc. or to maximize feature of the cable box? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *madmoose* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm sure this has been asked before so I apologize in advance, but its tough reading through 232 pages.
> 
> 
> I just ordered the new panasonic 42" high def plasma (60 series I think). I'm going to get the HD-DVR box (and I guess I'll be getting rid of TIVO). Is there more than one box to choose from from TWC-NYC, and if so, is one better? Or do they only offer one? I've got a home theater setup with processor for the audio.
> 
> 
> Also, is there a link / post running that offers advice to new owners regarding initial setup of the plasma to avoid burn in etc. or to maximize feature of the cable box? Thanks for the help.



Historically speaking, TWCNYC has distributed only 2 HD DVRs -- the Scientific Atlanta 8000HD and the 8300HD. I don't know if the company is still trying to foist 8000HDs on customers, but it is (was?) a cursed box and should be avoided. I have 2 8300HDs and have never had a serious problem with either of them. The current version of the firmware on this DVR in NYC (Passport Echo v. 1.8.112), however, fixed some audio bugs and introduced others, involving DD 5.1 and the HDMI port. Those bugs and work-arounds have been discussed often in this thread and elsewhere.


If you do get an 8300HD and it comes with operating instructions that don't seem to be working, that only means that you've received a manual for DVRs using the other possible operating system (known as SARA) that isn't used by TWCNYC. If you just explore the box's possible configurations (using the Settings/More Settings buttons on the remote), you should figure them out pretty easily.


As for any helpful hints on optimizing the use of your new plasma, finding threads devoted to it (or Panny displays in general) is the best approach.


----------



## DEEM

Not sure if I should be in the display thread or here. But here goes.


Basically, I received my 8300 cable box and for the most the visuals are amazing. The only trouble is that when I change to watch one HD channel to another, the channel automatically goes into 4:3 mode everytime. So basically I have to go into the box settings to bring it to stretch mode again. Is it something I don't have checked in/on my cable box to stop this from happening?


Thanks


----------



## TonyNYC

Ok, here are some possible work arounds for the glitches in the SA 8300 from my experience with the unit using an HDMI connection.


First, softboot the unit with the HDTV off. You can softboot the unit by holding the power button for 10 seconds or so. Leave the unit off for about 3-4 mins to give you enough time for the unit to go through the boot process and turn itself off. If you can wait 5 full minutes, even better.


Next, turn the unit on with the TV power button. If you are using HDMI, this should then automatically turn on the SA8300. If all went well, you will also avoid the black screen glitch some have been getting when they turn on the HDTV after the box turned on.


Next, go into settings and set your preferences like 16:9 Widescreen and 4:3 Stretch. Once done, exit out and you should be set.


Now finally, I found this to be important and I have had no side effects from the box since doing this method. TURN OFF THE BOX FIRST before turning off your HDTV. Your screen will go to default grey or blue or whatever your HDTV displays when it receives no signal. Now you can turn off your HDTV and Surround Audio unit if you have one.


In the future, get used to turning off your box first ALWAYS, and you should not experience anymore resizing glitches.


Since I have done this method, the unit has worked flawlessly for me. No resizing of the images or black images appearing.


Also, if you are using a DVI/HDMI type of connect, do yourself a favor and turn off 480i in the settings of the SA 8300. This will help to avoid the handshake problems when changing the channel that was 1080i and retuning to 480. Stick to 480p and I feel this will solve a lot of user problems with the unit.


Hope this helps everyone that has had similar bugs with the SA 8300.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DEEM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not sure if I should be in the display thread or here. But here goes.
> 
> 
> Basically, I received my 8300 cable box and for the most the visuals are amazing. The only trouble is that when I change to watch one HD channel to another, the channel automatically goes into 4:3 mode everytime. So basically I have to go into the box settings to bring it to stretch mode again. Is it something I don't have checked in/on my cable box to stop this from happening?
> 
> 
> Thanks



This happens to me randomly when i switch from HD to reg-Def and back (one or the other will occasionally not do what it is supposed to).


It shouldn't be happening from HD channel to HD channel. Only reason I can think of is you have the box sending both 720p and 1080i - you're better off only sending one and let the box "convert" the other (test the 2 and see if there is an actual difference - in most cases there isnt a significant one)


From what I can tell the box stores a display setting for each soruce, and using both HD sources pobably messes things up a bit (the box doesn't need more headaches... it already barely does what it's supposed to as is).


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It shouldn't be happening from HD channel to HD channel. Only reason I can think of is you have the box sending both 720p and 1080i - you're better off only sending one and let the box "convert" the other (test the 2 and see if there is an actual difference - in most cases there isnt a significant one)



Don't think this statement applies to everyone. Most displays will have a far better scaler/deinterlacer than the STB so you are sacrificing picture quality by letting the box do the conversions. I have 1080i and 720p selected and don't have these issues.


Your point about the box saving different settings for each resolution is true though.


----------



## teebeebee1

TNT 's NBA games tonight don't appear to be in HD on my TWC channel 710 in queens, anyone else notice? Clearly not HD and is oddly stretched, gives you kind of a headache when they get moving.


----------



## Poonchance

TBB1,

I was watching that too and the quality stunk. It was definately stretchmore towards the sides, and it wasn't that clear. Knicks were on the other channel and looked far better.


TonyNYC, et. al.,

I don't know if I'm getting gliches. I haven't experience the 8300 auto resizing on me. I do notice that it takes a long time to switch from HD-SD-HD as my Panny reconfigures. I'm not sure if that's the box or my TV. HD-HD channel switching doesn't seem to be an issue. Is this the glitch people are talking about?


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teebeebee1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> TNT 's NBA games tonight don't appear to be in HD on my TWC channel 710 in queens, anyone else notice? Clearly not HD and is oddly stretched, gives you kind of a headache when they get moving.



Yes, that was a brutal picture. Apparently, this fun house mirror look was not unique to TWCNY. There were many complaints in the Programming thread representing the rest of the country. Definitely was not a HD broadcast.


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Poonchance* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't know if I'm getting gliches. I haven't experience the 8300 auto resizing on me. I do notice that it takes a long time to switch from HD-SD-HD as my Panny reconfigures. I'm not sure if that's the box or my TV. HD-HD channel switching doesn't seem to be an issue. Is this the glitch people are talking about?



I am no expert versus some of the more experienced posters on here. So they may offer more insight to the problem than I could, but do you have your HDTV hooked up via HDMI?


The only time I experienced a "delay" of sorts was when I was going from 1080i to 480i. Since by default all of the modes are selected for the SA 8300, turning off 480i resolved the whole delay/handshake HDCP problem that came up on my screen every single time I went from an HD station to an SD station.


I suggest you go into the settings and try turning off the 480i selection and letting the HDTV go from HD 1080i, 720p, to SD 480p. This might work for you. Let me know.


----------



## Poonchance

I will. Yes, I'm using HDMI. I know the 1080i and 720p channels...and I'm guessing 480i is standardDef. What channels are 480p?


----------



## anthonymoody

None (to my knowledge). You're just telling the 8300 to deinterlace all the 480i sets to 480p. And apparently, in so doing, making the HDCP handshake hiccups slightly better. I say slightly b/c in my case I still can't get a consistent handshake in my system when I go through my pre/pro.


TM


----------



## bigd86

Flyers at the Garden Vs. the Rangers tonight.

Key game in the battle for first place. *NO HD!!*

And, no BBall on the HD channels either-*Nothing, nada,zip!!*


Why????????????


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigd86* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Flyers at the Garden Vs. the Rangers tonight.
> 
> Key game in the battle for first place. *NO HD!!*
> 
> And, no BBall on the HD channels either-*Nothing, nada,zip!!*
> 
> 
> Why????????????




That's cablevision's fault....


They schedule knicks on msg because ratings are higher - they don't care if twc people get the hd rangers game that ends up on fsn ny-hd


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigd86* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Flyers at the Garden Vs. the Rangers tonight.
> 
> Key game in the battle for first place. *NO HD!!*
> 
> And, no BBall on the HD channels either-*Nothing, nada,zip!!*
> 
> 
> Why????????????



while it's probably not TWC's fault the game is on FSNY instead of MSG, it is their fault that they can't make the FSNY-HD available to us. what a bunch of crap that we have to watch this huge game in SD.


----------



## tnmcc

OK --- I have (1) the new Panasonic 37Px60U plasma, (2) the OPPO OPDV971H DVD, (3) a H/K AVR 140 and (4) a TWC NYC SA 8300 HD/DVR.


What's the verdict: no HDMI or HDMI? I am going HDMI from the OPPO to the plasma, but unsure about from the box since I've heard so many horror stories about HDMI and TWCNYC. Thoughts?


----------



## hpnas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tnmcc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OK --- I have (1) the new Panasonic 37Px60U plasma, (2) the OPPO OPDV971H DVD, (3) a H/K AVR 140 and (4) a TWC NYC SA 8300 HD/DVR.
> 
> 
> What's the verdict: no HDMI or HDMI? I am going HDMI from the OPPO to the plasma, but unsure about from the box since I've heard so many horror stories about HDMI and TWCNYC. Thoughts?



Just received my 42PX60U and am going DVI/HDMI cable from my SA3250 to my Panny. HD channels come in crystal clear with no errors or issues whatsoever


----------



## anthonymoody

tnmcc,

since it sounds like you already have an hdmi hdmi cable, give it a shot to the plasma . . . most of the problems reported with hdmi stem from trying to route it through a receiver....try to go direct and see what happens...

TM


----------



## tnmcc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anthonymoody* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> tnmcc,
> 
> since it sounds like you already have an hdmi hdmi cable, give it a shot to the plasma . . . most of the problems reported with hdmi stem from trying to route it through a receiver....try to go direct and see what happens...
> 
> TM



Thanks. I thought I also read about problems with HDMI from box to TV, but I could be mistaken. The H/K AVR 140, has no HDMI capability, so I have no choice but to go component with that.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tnmcc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks. I thought I also read about problems with HDMI from box to TV, but I could be mistaken. The H/K AVR 140, has no HDMI capability, so I have no choice but to go component with that.



I have no problems with HDMI from box to tv, only have problems from box to receiver.


----------



## AndyHDTV

jsun37: "Universal HD is not being removed from our line up its still there also 711 wb hd is being added soon"

http://www.hdtvoice.com/voice/showthread.php?t=24670


----------



## mabrym

Cool. Do they show any away games in HD?


----------



## Paul Chiu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mabrym* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cool. Do they show any away games in HD?



No history for Universal HD as of yet.


YES-HD did not broadcast any away games in HD. The big games like ones at Boston were mostly picked up by FOX-HD. YES-HD had better looking HD video than FOX-HD for the most part.


Let's hope that Mets will get plenty of HD coverage this year.



Paul


----------



## randymac88

Interestingly, I just tuned to WB11 to check out the Mets vs. Astros. I thought the broadcast looked a little funny...really slim players. To my surprise, I realized that the feed was actually a widescreen feed. Could this possibly be some sign of either WB or Sportsnet beginning to get their act together with the Mets? Or just someone who messed up in the back room?


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *randymac88* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Interestingly, I just tuned to WB11 to check out the Mets vs. Astros. I thought the broadcast looked a little funny...really slim players. To my surprise, I realized that the feed was actually a widescreen feed. Could this possibly be some sign of either WB or Sportsnet beginning to get their act together with the Mets? Or just someone who messed up in the back room?



Yeah. I just checked it out myself and they are showing the game in widescreen. Nice for those with EDTV's I guess.


----------



## mabrym




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah. I just checked it out myself and they are showing the game in widescreen. Nice for those with EDTV's I guess.



Not on my TV. Where are you located?


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mabrym* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not on my TV. Where are you located?



I am in Queens.


----------



## AndyHDTV

Supposedly Cablevision is getting SNY-HD sometime around the 28th-30th, I'm guessing that thier almost done "Preparing their HD Channel" and we will get it at the same time.


----------



## Berk32

hdsportsguide.com lists tonight's game in HD...


712 is active and showing the game... just not in HD...


darn...


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> hdsportsguide.com lists tonight's game in HD...
> 
> 
> 712 is active and showing the game... just not in HD...
> 
> 
> darn...



I wasn't home to watch it, but i can tell you, *sometimes
* someone at TWC forgets to pull the switch, press the button, etc, and the game annoyingly starts OUT with the bars on each side. And then at some point, SOMEONE realizes they've screwed up, and the telecast suddenly goes into hi def wide-screen mode.


Did you stay with the game till the end?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I wasn't home to watch it, but i can tell you, *sometimes
> * someone at TWC forgets to pull the switch, press the button, etc, and the game annoyingly starts OUT with the bars on each side. And then at some point, SOMEONE realizes they've screwed up, and the telecast suddenly goes into hi def wide-screen mode.
> 
> 
> Did you stay with the game till the end?




Ya - watched all the way through.


I didn't think TWC had the ability to "hit the switch" on that... It seems like it was MSG's fault.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I wasn't home to watch it, but i can tell you, *sometimes
> * someone at TWC forgets to pull the switch, press the button, etc, and the game annoyingly starts OUT with the bars on each side. And then at some point, SOMEONE realizes they've screwed up, and the telecast suddenly goes into hi def wide-screen mode.
> 
> 
> Did you stay with the game till the end?



the game itself wasn't presented in HD because the logo that flashes on the screen before & after an instant replay didn't say "MSGHD", it just said "MSG".


That's how I just figured it wasn't produced in HD.


----------



## hsimms

I noticed that last week with the Mets on 11-OTA. Not quite HD wide but wider than SD.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah. I just checked it out myself and they are showing the game in widescreen. Nice for those with EDTV's I guess.


----------



## AndyHDTV

Anybody notice channels 1900-1914 on the guide, They are all channels we have already

Weird.


----------



## jcc

What happened to 1-9 WPIX HD? It dissapeared today.....


----------



## POWERFUL

wasn't that UPN9?


----------



## AndyHDTV

1.9 was upn9-HD and for what ever reason I cant get it on my cam tuner. I guess they removed it for the bandwidth for other hd channels.


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anybody notice channels 1900-1914 on the guide, They are all channels we have already
> 
> Weird.



Yes, and compared the frequency of one channel in diagnostics, The Weather Channel, with the main weather channel, noticing both have the same frequency. Assume it's just a mapped channel number, so we're tuning the same channel. Noticed the same thing a few years back with a Spanish-language channel (same frequency), except the audio differed. BTW, to get diagnostics here (S. Manhattan head end) on my SA8300HD, just entering 1999 switches to the main diagnostics page. No idea what TWC's number tinkering is all about. -- John


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anybody notice channels 1900-1914 on the guide, They are all channels we have already
> 
> Weird.



if you look at the content, my guess is that this is the new "family friendly" channel lineup that people can subscribe to at a lower pice....


Not sure if I've seen any promotion for this yet, but if you look at the channels on there, I think you'll see what I mean.


Scott


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Paul Chiu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> YES-HD did not broadcast any away games in HD. The big games like ones at Boston were mostly picked up by FOX-HD. YES-HD had better looking HD video than FOX-HD for the most part. Paul




If I recall correctly, last season, Fox was not HD until the post season. During the season they were the bogus (but still better than SD) wide screen 480. That's why FOX looked like crap.


Also, I believe YES did broadcast a couple of away games in HD IIRC, Boston and/or Baltimore?


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If I recall correctly, last season, Fox was not HD until the post season. During the season they were the bogus (but still better than SD) wide screen 480. That's why FOX looked like crap.
> 
> 
> Also, I believe YES did broadcast a couple of away games in HD IIRC, Boston and/or Baltimore?



Fox regular season games last year were EDTV, not HDTV. You got all the aspect ratio goodness of HDTV, with the picture quality of SDTV. I thought it generally looked like crap, certainly not HDTV. Of course, that's Fox's fault, not TWC's.


YES originally announced that they were only going to carry road games in Boston and Queens in HD. They later added road games in Baltimore at the end of the season to provide more thorough penant race coverage in HD. I'll be interested to see what happens to picture quality if there are any times when the Yankees, Mets, and Knicks/Rangers are all being broadcast in HD at the same time...

-JMP


----------



## mabrym




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmp_nyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Fox regular season games last year were EDTV, not HDTV. You got all the aspect ratio goodness of HDTV, with the picture quality of SDTV. I thought it generally looked like crap, certainly not HDTV. Of course, that's Fox's fault, not TWC's.
> 
> 
> YES originally announced that they were only going to carry road games in Boston and Queens in HD. They later added road games in Baltimore at the end of the season to provide more thorough penant race coverage in HD. I'll be interested to see what happens to picture quality if there are any times when the Yankees, Mets, and Knicks/Rangers are all being broadcast in HD at the same time...
> 
> -JMP



Fox in HD this year?


----------



## mikeM1

WHERE"S the hi def feed for tonite's game from the Meadowlands?? Nothing but a BLANK grey screen on the NBA TV feed (ch 721) =and= YES HD. What kind of *BS* is =this=??


----------



## Tskobo

Does anyone know if TWC will get the NFL Network? There will be 8 games aired on it this upcoming football season with no alternative networks.


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> WHERE"S the hi def feed for tonite's game from the Meadowlands?? Nothing but a BLANK grey screen on the NBA TV feed (ch 721) =and= YES HD. What kind of *BS* is =this=??



Just flipped on 708 here in SI and the game is on. Boy are the Nets hot or what, they're up by 42 with 5 minutes to play.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tskobo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if TWC will get the NFL Network? There will be 8 games aired on it this upcoming football season with no alternative networks.




way too early to tell, plus if they do add it, it would probably be on a HD specials channel because it's only 8 games.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *QMAN71* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just flipped on 708 here in SI and the game is on. Boy are the Nets hot or what, they're up by 42 with 5 minutes to play.



Well that's really =weird= then, because here in Queens it was just a blank gray screen, all game long.










As for the game, FANTASTIC Nets win, but watching it in SD really *sucked*.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well that's really =weird= then, because here in Queens it was just a blank gray screen, all game long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the game, FANTASTIC Nets win, but watching it in SD really *sucked*.



I had a gray screen early on for both 721 (expected - local blackout) and 708 - didn't check back later on though - I'm in upper manhattan


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tskobo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if TWC will get the NFL Network? There will be 8 games aired on it this upcoming football season with no alternative networks.



Was wondering the same thing.


----------



## LL3HD




mikeM1 .... said:


> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/images/smilies/frown.gif[/IMG]
> 
> 
> As for the game, FANTASTIC Nets win, but watching it in SD really *sucked*.



It wasn't just your part of Queens. There was no HD on 708 here in North Flushing too. I guess the basketball fans got a dose of what the hockey fans have been dealing with all season long.


----------



## barrianne

The post below came from Raleigh NC today. Any hope for us?


Originally Posted by merlintl

Hi All,


This morning in the Raleigh/Durham NC area, our SA8300HD DVR passport boxes were updated. The interesting thing now is that after you go to ch 999 to get info on the system, there is a new entry, SATA, and when you go to it it says "SATA Status: Authorized".


So, does anyone know if that means we can hook up external SATA driver now? BTW, here is some version info.....


YES !!!!

It works. I just hooked up a hard drive and it works. Remember though you will need the special SATA\\ESATA cable. I'm heading to Tiger Direct now to get a bigger HD.

I actually took off today to get DISH installed with all it's HD glory, but alas my neighbors trees had it in for me. The SATA support salvages an other wise disappointing day.


----------------------------------------------------

ResApp Version: PASSPORT Echo 2.5.048

OS Version: PowerTV 6.14.69.1sp

Driver Version: 1

ResApp DatE: March 20 2006, 1:19:47

OS Date: Dec 2, 2005, 6:31:08 PM

----------------------------------------------------


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What happened to 1-9 WPIX HD? It dissapeared today.....



I get 1.9 on my QAM Tuner.It is WPIX?. Its still on as of today. I have the sony 34-XPR 960. Looks GOOD LOVE IT.


Angel







I hope im on the right thread ?


----------



## AndyHDTV

Dear Andy-


Thank you for your interest in SportsNet New York. Per your e-mail, Time Warner of NYC is scheduled to begin their HD service on 3/29 on Channel 741. However, the first Mets game in HD that you will see - will be the Mets regular season opener on April 3rd.


If you have any questions, don't hesitate to contact me.


Best regards,


Andrew Fegyveresi


Director, Communications


SportsNet New York

[email protected]


----------



## jcc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I get 1.9 on my QAM Tuner.It is WPIX?. Its still on as of today. I have the sony 34-XPR 960. Looks GOOD LOVE IT.
> 
> 
> Angel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope im on the right thread ?




Hummm, I haven't checked today but it was out when I last checked last night at 11 p.m.







Are you using direct connect on Time Warner cable or over the air? I was talking about over Time Warner cable...


When I tuned to it, for some reason it showed me channel 103-3. I will check it again when I get home. Hopefully, it will be back on 1-9 as you said.


Also, are you getting WB in HD?


----------



## anthonymoody

Andy,

Nice job! Ridiculous how simple it can sometimes be to get a straight answer to a simple question. And how tough it can be at other times...like when we ask TWC directly.


TM


----------



## jcc

I just checked for 1-9 again and it looks like it's still out. However, 103.3 is now showing channel 11 WB in HD!!!


Still, I hope they bring back UPN 9.


Also, I made a mistake. 1-9 is WWOR UPN HD and 103-3 is WPIX WB HD.


----------



## joeyo1313




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just checked for 1-9 again and it looks like it's still out. However, 103.3 is now showing channel 11 WB in HD!!!
> 
> 
> Still, I hope they bring back UPN 9.
> 
> 
> Also, I made a mistake. 1-9 is WWOR UPN HD and 103-3 is WPIX WB HD.



Is this twc? if so how do i get to 1-9 and 103-3 thanks!


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hummm, I haven't checked today but it was out when I last checked last night at 11 p.m.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you using direct connect on Time Warner cable or over the air? I was talking about over Time Warner cable...
> 
> 
> When I tuned to it, for some reason it showed me channel 103-3. I will check it again when I get home. Hopefully, it will be back on 1-9 as you said.
> 
> 
> Also, are you getting WB in HD?



Yes im using a direct connect to TWC cable. Im geting 1.9 and 103.3 in HD any one getting this??


----------



## jcc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes im using a direct connect to TWC cable. Im geting 1.9 and 103.3 in HD any one getting this??




Are you sure you're still getting 1-9? I'm beginning to think that TWC substituted 103-3 for 1-9 because of the pending merger of WB and UPN. Perhaps once they merge they will only show 103-3 as the new channel.


----------



## sharp101

How did you gain access to 103.3


----------



## AndyHDTV

Channels 1.9 & 103.3 are assessable if you directly connect the cable to you tv and if you have a HD tuner built in.


Channel 1.9 used to be WWOR9 (upn9), it is now WPIX11(WB11)

Channel 103.3 is Also WPIX11(WB11), why the repetition i don't know.


----------



## sharp101

So their is no way to gain access to those channels just with a SA8300


----------



## AndyHDTV

u can attempt it if you put your box in diadnostic mode and tune to channel 1999


then play around with frequencies a program #'s.


Alot of work that might not get u anywhere


----------



## sharp101

I tried tunning into 103.3 frequency on channel 1999 and it did not work.


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> u can attempt it if you put your box in diadnostic mode and tune to channel 1999
> 
> 
> then play around with frequencies a program #'s.
> 
> 
> Alot of work that might not get u anywhere



Well, well I just went into diagnostic mode and I can get WPIX-HD on 711


----------



## sharp101

How did you do it.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharp101* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I tried tunning into 103.3 frequency on channel 1999 and it did not work.



guess u'll have to wait till TWC officailly launches it. Sorry


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharp101* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How did you do it.



I didn't use my cablebox, I used a direct connection to my HDTV with HD Tuner built in


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharp101* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How did you do it.



On the cable box, hold down select and exit until you here the beep and see diag show on the box. Then try changing the channel to 711.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *QMAN71* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, well I just went into diagnostic mode and I can get WPIX-HD on 711



great news, hopefully the manhattan system will be able to do that


----------



## sharp101

Did you set the frequency to 103.3 and the display channel to 711? is their any other options that you have to select in Diag in order to enable WB11 on 711.


Thanks


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharp101* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did you set the frequency to 103.3 and the display channel to 711?



I just went directly to channel 711 after entering diag mode. I'm in Staten Island so it may not work for you depending where you are. Also the diagnostic channel here is 1099 but it's 1999 in most other areas I believe.


----------



## AndyHDTV

In Manhattan

Chan. Frequency Program#


701 693 #2

702 681 #1

703 693 #1

704 675 #1

705 669 #2

706 603 #1

707 675 #2

708 639 #3

709 693 #4

710 603 #2

711 669 #3

712 603 #3

713 681 #2

720 ?? ??

721 639 #1

722 639 #2

723 597 #2

724 597 #1

725 597 #3

741 633 #1


----------



## QMAN71

Interesting, 741 had been gone for about a week here in SI. In diag mode I'm watching it and getting Sportsnite in HD and the PQ is very good. Looks like SNY is getting its act together.


----------



## AndyHDTV

Dam S.I. U guys are getting WB11 & SNY thru your box.


----------



## sharp101

Did you leave the display channel, EIA channel and source ID set as 0s


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Dam S.I. U guys are getting WB11 & SNY thru your box.



Don't sweat it, you'll have it soon enough (hopefully)

I attached a shakey digicam pic just to torment you


----------



## sharp101

Is twc adding SNY HD tomorrow


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharp101* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did you leave the display channel, EIA channel and source ID set as 0s



I didnt even go to the diag channel, I just entered diag mode on the cable box and then hit 711 on the remote.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharp101* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is twc adding SNY HD tomorrow



supposedly


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In Manhattan
> 
> Chan. Frequency Program#
> 
> 
> 701 693 #2
> 
> 702 681 #1
> 
> 703 693 #1
> 
> 704 675 #1
> 
> 705 669 #2
> 
> 706 603 #1
> 
> 707 675 #2
> 
> 708 639 #3
> 
> 709 693 #4
> 
> 710 603 #2
> 
> 711 669 #4????
> 
> 712 603 #3
> 
> 713 681 #2
> 
> 720 ?? ??
> 
> 721 639 #1
> 
> 722 639 #2
> 
> 723 597 #2
> 
> 724 597 #1
> 
> 725 597 #3
> 
> 741 ?? ??




711 669 #3 - I just got it to work by putting it in while in diag mode (upper manhattan)


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 711 669 #3 - I just got it to work by putting it in while in diag mode (upper manhattan)



yeah, i jus get the audio when i enter in those digits


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> yeah, i jus get the audio when i enter in those digits



The picture is behind the diag display for me (can see on the edges).


No way I know of to view the picture of the signal without the diag display...


----------



## jmp_nyc

Someone a few weeks ago had mentioned that we should be getting ESPN2HD in time for baseball. TWC missed the WBC, and the regular season is upon us. Are they going to come through, or is this just another case of being jerked around by TWC promising HD channels then not delivering?

-JMP


----------



## marcos_p

When I tune to 741, I am now getting a grey screen, although the guide describes it as WPIXHD. Not at all what I expected.


----------



## TonyNYC

As of 6:55am this morning WPIX HD is displaying on channel 711 and SportsNet NY HD is displaying on 741.


SportsNet NY HD looks great by the way.


TWC Queens.


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As of 6:55am this morning WPIX HD is displaying on channel 711 and SportsNet NY HD is displaying on 741.
> 
> 
> SportsNet NY HD looks great by the way.
> 
> 
> TWC Queens.



Same here, looks like we should all have both channels now.


----------



## ILuvSony

I used to live in NYC fo 13 years and now live in Orlando and miss NYC but don't miss TWC. I have dish network and can't complain.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As of 6:55am this morning WPIX HD is displaying on channel 711 and SportsNet NY HD is displaying on 741.
> 
> 
> SportsNet NY HD looks great by the way.
> 
> 
> TWC Queens.



Upper manhattan...


741 SNY-HD is up and running


no 711 though (not even in Diag mode) (but the signal for wpix-hd is available)


However, checking in diag mode , source IDs for some of the HD channels seem to have changed around - something is up.....


----------



## ZMike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Upper manhattan...
> 
> 
> 741 SNY-HD is up and running
> 
> 
> no 711 though (not even in Diag mode) (but the signal for wpix-hd is available)
> 
> 
> However, checking in diag mode , source IDs for some of the HD channels seem to have changed around - something is up.....



Both 741 and 711 are now on the program guide and running in Sutton.


----------



## LisaM

They are both in the program guide and actually up and running on the Upper West Side.


Finally - WBHD!


----------



## AndyHDTV

Finally up here in midtown but the station logo on the info banner says UPN on 711. Wierd

and the video is not exactly 4x3, it seems to be stretched out a tad.


----------



## andrewjnyc

Wow, I'm so happy that we finally, finally have WPIX in HD. Much needed vis-a-vis the arrival of the CW in the fall, and great right now in since Smallville and Gilmore Girls are finally about to be new again after weeks and weeks of reruns. Bizarrely, though, on my box WPIX-HD has the UPN logo attached to it!


Last night at 12:40 or so when I was watching my DVR'd recording of House, the audio cut out and was replaced by a low whine and a box turned up on the bottom of the screen with scrolling text saying "a monthly emergency test is now in progress in the following counties: Bronx County, King's County, [all the rest of the counties in the five boroughs]. This test will continue until 1:37AM". I didn't stay tuned to see if it was gonna last that long--I just fired up the good ol' 360 and played games until I went to bed. Did anyone else experience this?


----------



## LisaM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andrewjnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Last night at 12:40 or so when I was watching my DVR'd recording of House, the audio cut out and was replaced by a low whine and a box turned up on the bottom of the screen with scrolling text saying "a monthly emergency test is now in progress in the following counties: Bronx County, King's County, [all the rest of the counties in the five boroughs]. This test will continue until 1:37AM". I didn't stay tuned to see if it was gonna last that long--I just fired up the good ol' 360 and played games until I went to bed. Did anyone else experience this?



I had the Emergency Broadcasting System alert too. It lasted for about 5-10 minutes and then everything went back to normal.


----------



## jcc

No emergency display on my direct connect...


It looks like TWC did replace UPN 9 HD with WB HD since many have reported seeing their cable box showing UPN for the WB channel.


Did anyone find UPN HD somewhere else using QAM?


----------



## andrewjnyc

WPIX's PR department just put out a press release about having the HD feed on TWC. Looks like the addition is official and permanent.



> Quote:
> WPIX LAUNCHES IN HD ON TIME WARNER CABLE
> 
> OF NEW YORK AND NEW JERSEY
> 
> 
> New York, NY - March 29, 2006 - Beginning today, WB11/WPIX, Tribune
> 
> Broadcasting's New York WB Television Network affiliate, will now be
> 
> available in HD (High Definition) on Time Warner Cable of New York and New
> 
> Jersey.
> 
> 
> Located on channel 711, WPIX in HD offers all WPIX Channel 11 programs,
> 
> including New York Mets home baseball games and WB Television Network
> 
> programs including "Gilmore Girls," "Smallville," "One Tree Hill" and
> 
> "Everwood."
> 
> 
> "Our partnership with Time Warner Cable is an important step for us in
> 
> providing comprehensive high definition opportunities for our viewers," said
> 
> WB11/WPIX Vice President and General Manager Betty Ellen Berlamino. "As the
> 
> demand for HDTV increases among our audience, WB/WPIX will remain committed
> 
> to meeting these needs."


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andrewjnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> WPIX's PR department just put out a press release about having the HD feed on TWC. Looks like the addition is official and permanent.



Woo who!









Great news, I gotta run out side and look up at the sky- pigs must be flying- we got another HD channel!


----------



## jcc

What about UPN HD? What happened to that channel? Is it coming back?


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What about UPN HD? What happened to that channel? Is it coming back?



WWOR-HD may or may not be coming back down the road. I doubt it will happen within the next year or so. There is no more UPN-HD, since there is no more UPN.

-JMP


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What about UPN HD? What happened to that channel? Is it coming back?



Well the name UPN is history, its jus 9 now.

And Fox is creating a new network this fall and WWOR will be carrying the new network.


Just like WPIX will be carrying CW programming, so I guess we might see it this fall.


----------



## AndyHDTV

 http://www.newscorp.com/news/news_277.html


----------



## Berk32

Andy - you can update you sig now...


SNY-HD and WB-HD are in


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Andy - you can update you sig now...
> 
> 
> SNY-HD and WB-HD are in



yes sir, finally


----------



## anthonymoody

Isn't there an HD Playboy channel too that's missing?


TM


----------



## Paul Chiu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anthonymoody* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Isn't there an HD Playboy channel too that's missing?
> 
> 
> TM




HA! Good one.


----------



## SRFast

Just surfed to 711 and found WPIX-HD. Did I miss an annoucement?


Regards...JL


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRFast* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just surfed to 711 and found WPIX-HD. Did I miss an annoucement?
> 
> 
> Regards...JL

















about a page ago


----------



## SRFast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> about a page ago



Sorry I'm late, but I usually get an alert when this thread is updated. I never got it.


Regards...JL


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRFast* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ... I usually get an alert when this thread is updated. I never got it.



I hate when that happens.

Sometimes on some of these threads that I've subscribed to I'll get tons of alerts. Alright already, stop clogging my mail box! Other times when I should get at least one alert-- I don't get any.

Bottom line, good news, more HD.


----------



## jcc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well the name UPN is history, its jus 9 now.
> 
> And Fox is creating a new network this fall and WWOR will be carrying the new network.
> 
> 
> Just like WPIX will be carrying CW programming, so I guess we might see it this fall.




OK, I just want to make sure... but channel 9 in HD is now gone correct? Replaced by channel 11 HD, correct?


----------



## tvuser1

I am using a Fusion card hooked up to my computer to watch HD. This past Monday I was watching Discovery HD Theater and all was OK. Today, Wednesday, I can not get it. It used to be one of the free HD channels, like NBC, ABC, etc. Is it encrypted now?


----------



## SRFast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvuser1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am using a Fusion card hooked up to my computer to watch HD. This past Monday I was watching Discovery HD Theater and all was OK. Today, Wednesday, I can not get it. It used to be one of the free HD channels, like NBC, ABC, etc. Is it encrypted now?



I believe it is now encrypted. Try a quick test. If you can, tune to the Food Network. I believe the Food Network was not encrypted either, but it appears to be encrypted now also.


Regards....JL


----------



## POWERFUL

This isn't worse then when they encrypted TNT. I had LG upgrade my LST3410A HD DVR (audio problem affiliated with TNTHD) and had a direct feed in there so that I could record BB playoffs and now it was encrypted and I had that update for no reason.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OK, I just want to make sure... but channel 9 in HD is now gone correct? Replaced by channel 11 HD, correct?



that is correct


----------



## teebeebee1

i have two KPIX or whatever it is in queens, 711 and 741, 741 is a big ole grey screen! isn't that where the new mets channel was?


----------



## jcc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvuser1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am using a Fusion card hooked up to my computer to watch HD. This past Monday I was watching Discovery HD Theater and all was OK. Today, Wednesday, I can not get it. It used to be one of the free HD channels, like NBC, ABC, etc. Is it encrypted now?



Oops, I just checked and it's gone....


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teebeebee1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 741 is a big ole grey screen! isn't that where the new mets channel was?



that is where it is , the Queens feed must have a problem


----------



## tvuser1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Oops, I just checked and it's gone....



Too bad -- It had a great HD look.


----------



## tvuser1

Now that I have a monitor with a DVI input and HDTV resolution, I'm thinking about upgrading my cable box. Can I just take it down to TWC and tell them I have an HDTV, and will they give me an HDTV box? Or do I have to call up and have them come to put it in?


----------



## TonyNYC

Take the box to your nearest TWC center. They should give your no problems switching to whatever box you want.


----------



## daparker_nyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teebeebee1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i have two KPIX or whatever it is in queens, 711 and 741, 741 is a big ole grey screen! isn't that where the new mets channel was?



I have the same problem in Manhattan, but only with the set equipped with a cable card. The other set, hooked up to the 8300 box, is showing both channels correctly. I spoke to the Cablecard office last night and he scheduled a tech to visit next week.


Doug


----------



## jcc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvuser1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Too bad -- It had a great HD look.



Do you think that TWC just switched the channel number? I haven't check all the channels but TWC is known to do this once in a while...


I'm still hoping that they've only moved it to another channel...


----------



## marcos_p




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teebeebee1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i have two KPIX or whatever it is in queens, 711 and 741, 741 is a big ole grey screen! isn't that where the new mets channel was?



Me too, in forest hills. I have WPIX HD on 711 and on 741. I wonder if it's worth a phone call to TWC. I will probably be told that these channels do not exist yet, so not to worry.


----------



## marcos_p




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marcos_p* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Me too, in forest hills. I have WPIX HD on 711 and on 741. I wonder if it's worth a phone call to TWC. I will probably be told that these channels do not exist yet, so not to worry.




SO I called TWC.

I got a CSR that was actually interested in fixing the problem.

She had be power off my STB and she did something, then had me power on the STB. She then said a supervisor would have to look into this problem most closely and they would call me back tomorrow.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marcos_p* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> SO I called TWC.
> 
> I got a CSR that was actually interested in fixing the problem.
> 
> She had be power off my STB and she did something, then had me power on the STB. She then said a supervisor would have to look into this problem most closely and they would call me back tomorrow.



I'm getting them all as advertised....and i live in Jackson Heights.


----------



## jcc

You guys better hang on to your DVR boxes cus the boogie man's coming...

http://news.com.com/Comcast,+Time+Wa...l?tag=nefd.top


----------



## Poonchance

Quick Question. Caught some Mets on SNY-HD the other day. Is it HD, but 4:3? What's the point?


----------



## TonyNYC

They might not have shown the game in HD that day. It is still preseason, so they probably went with SD coverage only. It happens in hockey too for most NY Rangers road games.


----------



## mabrym

I'm having major 5.1 problems. Can't get a center channel on SNY, even by going into settings and changing to analog and then back to digital. Only a hard reboot seems to help, then when I change the channel I lose the center channel again. Happens on toher channels as well. Any solution to this? I tried to use the optical out, but it wouldn't fit. Is it disabled?


----------



## hsimms

Someone quoted SNY on this very thread a few days ago that Mets in HD begins Monday, 4/3, Opening Day. Meanwhile, studio shows in HD began Wed. 3/29.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Poonchance* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Quick Question. Caught some Mets on SNY-HD the other day. Is it HD, but 4:3? What's the point?


----------



## marcos_p




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You guys better hang on to your DVR boxes cus the boogie man's coming...
> 
> http://news.com.com/Comcast,+Time+Wa...l?tag=nefd.top



Is it true that these "remote" DVR systems will not allow us to fast forward through commercials?


----------



## AndyHDTV

TWC is getting better, they actually updated thier "in the news" section.

http://www.timewarnercable.com/Inves...28&MarketID=50


----------



## teebeebee1

Well i just called about the 2 same HD channels on 711 and 741, "Mets HD games will only be on either 708 or 712"


Sweet Hayzeus these people are freaking morons!


The freaking channel was up on there 3 days ago! "Mets games will be on channel 26"


MORONS MORONS MORONS!







Can't wait to see if they ever fix this


----------



## AndyHDTV

Upcoming HD games


04/02

NJ Nets 6:00pm YES-HD


04/03

NY Mets 1:00pm SNY-HD/ESPN-HD


04/04


04/05

NY Mets 7:00pm SNY-HD

NY Knicks 7:30pm MSG-HD


04/06

NY Mets 7:00pm SNY-HD/ESPN-HD

NJ Nets 7:30pm YES-HD

NY Rangers 7:00pm MSG-HD


04/07

NY Mets 7:00pm SNY-HD

NY Knicks 8:00pm MSG-HD


04/08

NY Mets 1:00pm SNY-HD


04/09

NY Mets 1:00pm SNY-HD


----------



## gkurcon

Anyone know why WB 11 HD isn't on the Hudson Valley lineup? A visit to the TWC press release shows that it seems to be available in the NYC and NJ areas. Bandwidth issue?


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gkurcon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone know why WB 11 HD isn't on the Hudson Valley lineup? A visit to the TWC press release shows that it seems to be available in the NYC and NJ areas. Bandwidth issue?



If u already get WPIX 11 in SD then I guess it's because of bandwidth.


----------



## teebeebee1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marcos_p* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> SO I called TWC.
> 
> I got a CSR that was actually interested in fixing the problem.
> 
> She had be power off my STB and she did something, then had me power on the STB. She then said a supervisor would have to look into this problem most closely and they would call me back tomorrow.



Just got the same response when i tried back this morning.


What are the chances this will be fixed by 1pm on monday? Hmmm? I say 0 in infinity! Geez!


Seriously, they said to wait 24 hours and check it tomorrow, when i informed them that its been like this for over 72 hours they just said that's all they can do.


GO Queens TWC!


----------



## Paul Chiu

INFORMATION RELATING TO PASSPORT 3.3 BUILD 029 FOR TWC NYC CUSTOMERS

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


EQUIPMENT

**********


SA 3250HD box

JVC HM-DH40000U D-VHS Recorder

HDTV with DVI

HDTV with Component Video Inputs

Digital DVI Switch Box



BUILD 029

**********


1. Latest Passport allows for firewire connection to D-VHS recorder and the HD recording of all HD and non HD channels in full resolution. Currently, the recording is full of video and audio artifacts; sometimes within seconds and other times minutes. I have yet to record a distortion free hour of HD material from any of the HD TWC channels.


2. The firewire output from the TWC 3250HD cable box under build 029 does not transmit data to a Windows XP SP2 based computer. CAPDVHS will run but record bothing under build 029.


3. DVI no longer works under build 029. Running diagnostics within the 3250HD box shows that DVI/HDMI is disabled and blocked under build 029. This can be a big problem since the booming (whites get too bright; ice hockey rinks, basketball courts, etc) under component video inputs can be tough with the 3250HD over the wider dynamic range output of the DVI/HDMI inputs.


4. The audio "popping" channel hooping between HD and analog channels is gone with build 029.



HD Recording

************


1. Build 029 does not allow Windows XP based firwire recording


2. Recording made with D-VHS recorder can be uplinked into Windows PC using CAPDVHS and stored onto hard drive. Then you can DIVx or use other forms of compression to get 2 hours of HD onto a standard sized 4.7GB DVD.


3. I have tried firewire 1 from 3250HD to D-VHS and D-VHS firewire out to Windows PC which does not work


4. Firewire 1 of 3250HD box to D-VHS works while firewire 2 of 3250HD to Windows PC does not. The same results if I were to switch firewire connects.



These are my findings and I have asked TWC in NYC to fix the DVI operations malfunction.

No solution have been posted.



Paul Chiu

Forest Hills, NY

[email protected]


----------



## jmp_nyc

Didn't someone here report that someone from TWC (Bob Watson, perhaps) had said that ESPN2-HD would be carried on TWC-NYC in time for baseball season? We've got 5 hours left before the first HD game of the regular season on ESPN2, and not one word about the channel.


Also, does anyone know if any of the games of the Extra Innings Package will be carried in HD this year?


At least we should get every Mets home game that isn't carried on Fox in HD, unless Fox decided to start doing their regular season games in HD too...

-JMP


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmp_nyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Didn't someone here report that someone from TWC (Bob Watson, perhaps) had said that ESPN2-HD would be carried on TWC-NYC in time for baseball season? We've got 5 hours left before the first HD game of the regular season on ESPN2, and not one word about the channel.
> 
> -JMP



Mr. Watson from TWC of NYC never said that, Mr. Dressler from TWC Corporate had said "hopeful to have espn2hd in time for baseball." It was never a sure thing, I can only hope that it's available by May (& June at the latest for the World Cup.)


----------



## teebeebee1

Forget espn2 hd, i just want SNY HD to show up instead of 2 channels of Will and Grace? Anyone hear anything about this yet?


Screwjob 2006


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teebeebee1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Forget espn2 hd, i just want SNY HD to show up instead of 2 channels of Will and Grace? Anyone hear anything about this yet?
> 
> 
> Screwjob 2006



No problems here in the city.


----------



## teebeebee1

From the people i've talked to in Queens, noone has SNY HD, they all have the same problem of channel 11 on channel 711 and 741, first pitch less than an hour.


F U TWC


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mabrym* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...Can't get a center channel on SNY..



No problem with SNYHD here in Queens except for the sound.

Have the same no center channel problem.


----------



## TonyNYC

That is really weird. I have had none of the problems with SportsNet NY-HD or Ch 11-HD since I last posted on here. Both channels work fine for me and sound great.


TWC Queens.


----------



## perezh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That is really weird. I have had none of the problems with SportsNet NY-HD or Ch 11-HD since I last posted on here. Both channels work fine for me and sound great.
> 
> 
> TWC Queens.



I have the same SNY HD problem described here. 741 reads WPIX HD and there's no picture. Forest Hills TWC.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No problems here in the city.



Same here in Southern Manhattan -- perfect sound, picture, etc. on both WPIX and SNY (though both feature disappointingly little actual HD content....


How much more I would have preferred MHD, TMC-HD, MAX-HD, or STARZ-HD!


----------



## LL3HD

Just to clarify, I have both Digital and Analog audio hooked up in my system. The center channel on SNYHD does not work with the Optical Digital input connection. The center channel works fine with the audio connected via RCA analog plugs.


----------



## Jack Flag

TWC Queens/Flushing-


No SNY-HD741 is still WPIX-HD with no picture


Sweet Service TWC


----------



## teebeebee1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jack Flag* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> TWC Queens/Flushing-
> 
> 
> No SNY-HD741 is still WPIX-HD with no picture
> 
> 
> Sweet Service TWC



well, the game is underway top 3 and we are watching sny promos! Thye have lost their feed of the game ! I LOVE IT GO METS!










Called TWC this morning, new guy helped and bless his heart, very willing to help but just clueless, fowarded it on to programming.


everyone IF YOU DON'T HAVE THE HD CHANNEL MAKE SURE YOU CALL TWC ASAP! THEY DON'T KNOW THERE IS A PROBLEM, WE HAVE TO CALL IN AND TELL THEM SO THEY LOOK INTO IT! PLEASE! WE WON'T GET IT FIXED OTHERWISE


ok, no more shouting from the mtn tops, good thing i have mlbtv cuz this game isn't on my 56"


----------



## AndyHDTV

From the RCN website


"In April 2007, the YES Network will expand its high-definition programs into a 24-hour channel that will be carried by RCN."


I hope that TWC offers this upcoming 24-hour HD channel next year as well.


----------



## TonyNYC

YES Network in 24/7 HD would be sweet. So many good shows on that network already. It would make for great HD programming.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just to clarify, I have both Digital and Analog audio hooked up in my system. The center channel on SNYHD does not work with the Optical Digital input connection. The center channel works fine with the audio connected via RCA analog plugs.



Seems to be fine on my end (southern manhattan), but I'll check again from home later on.


----------



## marcos_p




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jack Flag* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> TWC Queens/Flushing-
> 
> 
> No SNY-HD741 is still WPIX-HD with no picture
> 
> 
> Sweet Service TWC



I just called TWC and reported the problem for the 2nd time. I explained that I call last Thrusday and they promised someone would call me. Of course nobody from TWC called me.


The CSR tells me that the problem with SNY-HD is due to a power outage!!

Ha. What a joke.


----------



## teebeebee1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marcos_p* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just called TWC and reported the problem for the 2nd time. I explained that I call last Thrusday and they promised someone would call me. Of course nobody from TWC called me.
> 
> 
> The CSR tells me that the problem with SNY-HD is due to a power outage!!
> 
> Ha. What a joke.



well, that shows how freaking clueless they are! They lost signal for half inning bot 3 because of a power outage, but didn't lose their HD channel because of that!


MORONS! I doubt we ever get this channel


----------



## perezh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teebeebee1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> well, that shows how freaking clueless they are! They lost signal for half inning bot 3 because of a power outage, but didn't lose their HD channel because of that!
> 
> 
> MORONS! I doubt we ever get this channel



What number should I call guys?


----------



## teebeebee1

call 718 358 0900, that should get you to someone


Lets get this channel working!


----------



## AndyHDTV

I was able to record the game and the PQ was great, look foward to to METS & YANKEES games in HD this year.


----------



## bearman

What happened to YES HD on TWNYC? I didnt see it last night.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bearman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What happened to YES HD on TWNYC? I didnt see it last night.



Home games (and select road games - http://www.yesnetwork.com/network/news.asp?news_id=1623 ) only


----------



## Paul Chiu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was able to record the game and the PQ was great, look foward to to METS & YANKEES games in HD this year.




Andy,


Please share with us your provider name, your equipment(s) for recording and method of doing so.


A lot of us have problems these days recording HD outside of owning a 8300HD.



Thanks,


Paul


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Paul Chiu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Andy,
> 
> 
> Please share with us your provider name, your equipment(s) for recording and method of doing so.
> 
> 
> A lot of us have problems these days recording HD outside of owning a 8300HD.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Paul



I have TWC and was able to record it on my 8300HD, I didn't mean recording to other devices. Others in Queens are having trouble geting the SNY-HD signal, I'm jus stating that I'm having no problems so that the others know the problem is not system wide.


----------



## Paul Chiu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have TWC and was able to record it on my 8300HD, I didn't mean recording to other devices. Others in Queens are having trouble geting the SNY-HD signal, I'm jus stating that I'm having no problems so that the others know the problem is not system wide.




Andy,


Does the 8300HD have a working DVI, HDMI, and firewire? Have you ever tried uploading the HD material onto D-VHS or computer using firewire on the 8300HD?


Thanks,


Paul


----------



## LL3HD

I watched the end of the Mets game live yesterday on SNYHD and some of it last night on the rebroadcast. The HD looked excellent. The only problem I'm having is with the center channel as I already posted.


I like the fact that this channel is 24 hour HD. It would be great if we had 24 hour YESHD. I also like the fact that they rebroadcast the game in HD.


It was reported in the papers today..

http://www.nytimes.com/2006/04/04/sp...=1&oref=slogin 


that there was a technical problem with SNY causing the down time.


One other, totally off topic, major peevewhat's up with Billy Wagner and the song Enter Sandman'??? WTF?? That rip off might have cut it in one of his second rate cities that he pitched for before but not here in NY. I'm sorry that's pathetic. He had better take a stroll through I Tunes or something and find something new. What's next, are the Mets going to start playing Sinatra after a win?


----------



## teebeebee1

April 4, still no Sports NY in forest hills


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Paul Chiu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Andy,
> 
> 
> Does the 8300HD have a working DVI, HDMI, and firewire? Have you ever tried uploading the HD material onto D-VHS or computer using firewire on the 8300HD?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Paul



Attempted a couple times via Firewire to my Computer, with about a minutes of content recorded. Until the box rebooted by itself & it never worked for me ever again.


----------



## Paul Chiu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teebeebee1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> April 4, still no Sports NY in forest hills



My DVICO USB tuner box picks up a 480i version of SNY on channel D912-3.

This should be the same for any of those internal tuner cards by DVICO and Hauppauge.


My 3250HD still cannot pick up SNY as well.



Paul


----------



## snoods

Quick question from a TWCNYC Manhattan neophyte- which channel is MSG-HD? Is it 712? I just made the switch yesterday, and I'm not seeing the channel.


BTW, viva SNY-HD (at least, once they figure out how to run a TV station). And to the Yankee fans who feel proprietary over Enter Sandman, I shed no tears


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snoods* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Quick question from a TWCNYC Manhattan neophyte- which channel is MSG-HD? Is it 712? I just made the switch yesterday, and I'm not seeing the channel.
> 
> 
> BTW, viva SNY-HD (at least, once they figure out how to run a TV station). And to the Yankee fans who feel proprietary over Enter Sandman, I shed no tears




MSG-HD is 712 (you should see a subsription notice screen) - the channel is only active when a game is being broadcastin HD (home games and select road games).


(YES-HD is 708 - same rules as above)


and for anyone who is curious, SNY-HD 741 is on 24/7 partially because it is part-owned by Time Warner


----------



## teebeebee1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> MSG-HD is 712 (you should see a subsription notice screen) - the channel is only active when a game is being broadcastin HD (home games and select road games).
> 
> 
> (YES-HD is 708 - same rules as above)
> 
> 
> and for anyone who is curious, SNY-HD 741 is on 24/7 partially because it is part-owned by Time Warner




well, if 24/7 means never and not on at all, then sure, TWC is doing an awesome job


Keep calling in Forest Hills/Rego Park!


----------



## mabrym




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I watched the end of the Mets game live yesterday on SNYHD and some of it last night on the rebroadcast. The HD looked excellent. The only problem I'm having is with the center channel as I already posted.
> 
> 
> I like the fact that this channel is 24 hour HD. It would be great if we had 24 hour YESHD. I also like the fact that they rebroadcast the game in HD.
> 
> 
> It was reported in the papers today..
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2006/04/04/sp...=1&oref=slogin
> 
> 
> that there was a technical problem with SNY causing the down time.
> 
> 
> One other, totally off topic, major peevewhat's up with Billy Wagner and the song Enter Sandman'??? WTF?? That rip off might have cut it in one of his second rate cities that he pitched for before but not here in NY. I'm sorry that's pathetic. He had better take a stroll through I Tunes or something and find something new. What's next, are the Mets going to start playing Sinatra after a win?



Wagner has been using Enter Sandman for years, as long as Rivera has. And neither one chose the song themselves. Bagwell suggested it to Wagner, I can't remember whose idea it was for Rivera, might have been the guy in charge of the PA. The VaTech football team also uses the song as do others. It's like Who Let the Dogs Out? several years ago. It's everywhere.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mabrym* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...Wagner has been using Enter Sandman for years, as long as Rivera has...



Funny you should mention Who let the dogs out? because I was going to say earlier-- How would Mets fans like it if the Yankees started playing that song? But that song is ancient history.


I always associated that crazy song with the Mets, just like I credit the Mets with starting the Wave, back in the day, even though I'm sure that it was done elsewhere. The Mets put that inane Wave on the map. It's who made it famous not who did it first.


As far as this new kid in town, Billy Wagner, I just googled him and was surprised to learn that he's been around about as long as Mariano. I did not know he has been playing that long and that he is good.


Regardless, even if others have been using Enter Sandman, it is soooo associated with Mariano. Primarily because of his post season heroics and nation wide exposure. As you say, it might have been the PA person







that picked it for Mo' but it is synonymous with him, there's no denying that. I just think that this city is not big enough for two sandmen and Mo was here first.


But enough of my ot ranting...


----------



## mabrym




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Funny you should mention Who let the dogs out? because I was going to say earlier-- How would Mets fans like it if the Yankees started playing that song? But that song is ancient history.
> 
> 
> I always associated that crazy song with the Mets, just like I credit the Mets with starting the Wave, back in the day, even though I'm sure that it was done elsewhere. The Mets put that inane Wave on the map. It's who made it famous not who did it first.
> 
> 
> As far as this new kid in town, Billy Wagner, I just googled him and was surprised to learn that he's been around about as long as Mariano. I did not know he has been playing that long and that he is good.
> 
> 
> Regardless, even if others have been using Enter Sandman, it is soooo associated with Mariano. Primarily because of his post season heroics and nation wide exposure. As you say, it might have been the PA person
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that picked it for Mo' but it is synonymous with him, there's no denying that. I just think that this city is not big enough for two sandmen and Mo was here first.
> 
> 
> But enough of my ot ranting...



If I were Wagner I would have picked another song. But closers are superstitious I guess.


Anyway, I wonder if I will ever hear Enter Sandman through my center speaker? And how's that for a segue back OT?


----------



## marcos_p




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teebeebee1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> well, if 24/7 means never and not on at all, then sure, TWC is doing an awesome job
> 
> 
> Keep calling in Forest Hills/Rego Park!



Well, I just called TWC. I spoke to a CSR for about 20 minutes, who eventually said this would have to go to an IT person, then someone would call me tomorrow. This is where I was last Thursday, after my 1st call about this same problem.


I asked to speak to a supervisor. Supervisor (Felix, I think), kept putting me on hold after checking something. Well, the final determination is that I have a weak signal. I said that every other channel works well, except for 741, so how could it be a weak signal. He said once the tech gets here, he would be able to fix the problem, and I will be able to receive 741.

At least they are no blaming the power outage from yesterday.

Ha, what a joke.


----------



## mnw2000

*Time Warner Cable and YES Reach New Long-Term Carriage Renewal*

_YES Network's High Definition Feed Now Available

To Time Warner Cable Customers_


Stamford, CT and New York, NY, April 7, 2005 -- Time Warner Cable and YES Network (Yankees Entertainment & Sports Network, L.L.C.) Thursday announced the signing of a new long-term renewal. Time Warner Cable customers will continue to receive all New York Yankees and New Jersey Nets games available on the YES Network for the duration of the multi-year deal. The companies also agreed to add YES-HD, YES' high definition feed, to Time Warner Cable's high definition package.


The companies reached their agreement through one-on-one negotiations in time to deliver YES-HD for this year's major league baseball season. All live home games of the Yankees and Nets will be carried in high definition on YES-HD, as well as Yankees match-ups with the Boston Red Sox and New York Mets. New York City area customers will find YES-HD on channel 708. Customers will receive YES-HD for no additional charge.


We are pleased to provide our customers with guaranteed access to immensely popular sports programming, said Barry Rosenblum, Time Warner Cable executive vice president. The YES Network's commitment to the New York sports fan is evident in the quality of their programming and in their new high def offering.


Time Warner Cable has again proven to be a fair and reasonable business partner, said Ray Hopkins, YES Chief Operating Officer. We are thrilled to provide Time Warner Cable customers with our state of the art high definition feed and to lock up our relationship for many years to come.


In addition to the multi-year deal and high definition programming agreement, the companies settled various outstanding issues. No other terms of the agreement were made available.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mnw2000* /forum/post/0
> 
> *Time Warner Cable and YES Reach New Long-Term Carriage Renewal*
> 
> _YES Network's High Definition Feed Now Available
> 
> To Time Warner Cable Customers_
> 
> 
> Stamford, CT and New York, NY, April 7, 2005 -- Time Warner Cable and YES Network (Yankees Entertainment & Sports Network, L.L.C.) Thursday announced the signing of a new long-term renewal. Time Warner Cable customers will continue to receive all New York Yankees and New Jersey Nets games available on the YES Network for the duration of the multi-year deal. The companies also agreed to add YES-HD, YES' high definition feed, to Time Warner Cable's high definition package.
> 
> 
> The companies reached their agreement through one-on-one negotiations in time to deliver YES-HD for this year's major league baseball season. All live home games of the Yankees and Nets will be carried in high definition on YES-HD, as well as Yankees match-ups with the Boston Red Sox and New York Mets. New York City area customers will find YES-HD on channel 708. Customers will receive YES-HD for no additional charge.
> 
> 
> We are pleased to provide our customers with guaranteed access to immensely popular sports programming, said Barry Rosenblum, Time Warner Cable executive vice president. The YES Network's commitment to the New York sports fan is evident in the quality of their programming and in their new high def offering.
> 
> 
> Time Warner Cable has again proven to be a fair and reasonable business partner, said Ray Hopkins, YES Chief Operating Officer. We are thrilled to provide Time Warner Cable customers with our state of the art high definition feed and to lock up our relationship for many years to come.
> 
> 
> In addition to the multi-year deal and high definition programming agreement, the companies settled various outstanding issues. No other terms of the agreement were made available.




Look closer...


April 7, 2005

Last Year...


We've had YES-HD for a full year already










Thanks for the update


----------



## teebeebee1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marcos_p* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, I just called TWC. I spoke to a CSR for about 20 minutes, who eventually said this would have to go to an IT person, then someone would call me tomorrow. This is where I was last Thursday, after my 1st call about this same problem.
> 
> 
> I asked to speak to a supervisor. Supervisor (Felix, I think), kept putting me on hold after checking something. Well, the final determination is that I have a weak signal. I said that every other channel works well, except for 741, so how could it be a weak signal. He said once the tech gets here, he would be able to fix the problem, and I will be able to receive 741.
> 
> At least they are no blaming the power outage from yesterday.
> 
> Ha, what a joke.



Called again myself, got some old bag, as soon as she said hello, i knew i was SOL.


Asked to talk to a supervisor "You don't need a supervisor as i have the answer for you now, the channel is not available in HD yet" Also, she added "channel 711 won't be available in HD until the 29 of this month"


OH BOY! Hung up on that old beyatch quicker than you can say No 741


----------



## broadwayblue

So i'm assuming we don't get the Rangers home game vs. the Flyers on right now in HD? It's only the biggest game of the year.


----------



## mikeM1

Meanwhile, NO Rangers in HD tonite on MSG HD, and NO Nets in HD tonite. I've got blank screens on MSG HD and YES HD, while freakin' UPN 9 shows the NETS game. WHY?!? It's nice that we pay these exorbitant rates to see these games on the hi def stations...and half the time we get screwed out of the broadcasts for no apparent reason.


----------



## mikeM1

Wow. Even tho it's listed in the on-screen guide as RUGBY, you'll find tonite's Twins at Blue Jays baseball game on INHD. Just what we all want to see. BTW, isn't that the station that's SUPPOSED to give us OLN HD??


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wow. Even tho it's listed in the on-screen guide as RUGBY, you'll find tonite's Twins at Blue Jays baseball game on INHD. Just what we all want to see. BTW, isn't that the station that's SUPPOSED to give us OLN HD??



I'm just as upset as you are - but none of this is Time Warner's fault.


OLN is not doing he game in HD on any system (not listed on www.hdsportsguide.net )


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm just as upset as you are - but none of this is Time Warner's fault.
> 
> 
> OLN is not doing he game in HD on any system (not listed on www.hdsportsguide.net )



I hear ya, Berk. But i gotta wonder WHY?? And i noticed that too, because whenever they go to replay, there's no "OLN HD" banner, as there usually is on hi def broadcasts.


----------



## bigd86




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OLN is not doing he game in HD on any system (not listed on www.hdsportsguide.net )



Funny, the OLN feed was in HD on the screens at the Garden......


GO RANGERS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigd86* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> GO RANGERS!!!!!!!!!!!



Can't wait for April 21st. The Garden is gonna be rocking!!!


----------



## teebeebee1

Another day, another double wpixhd channel here in forest hills, still no call back, no reponse and a big FU to me the customer



Called today and got some Canuck saying 711 isn't offered yet either, oh sweet lord who are these people!


1 800 DIRECTV if only i could get it in my shoddy apt


----------



## teebeebee1

HA!


Guess what just came on channel 741 SNY!


Firstly, I'll take credit for getting it fixed







I've called at least 15 times in the past 3 days










Second, I THOUGHT IT WAS NOT OFFERED IN MY AREA!


These stupid azz phone jockeys, at least its working.


----------



## Jack Flag




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teebeebee1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> HA!
> 
> 
> Guess what just came on channel 741 SNY!
> 
> 
> Firstly, I'll take credit for getting it fixed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've called at least 15 times in the past 3 days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second, I THOUGHT IT WAS NOT OFFERED IN MY AREA!
> 
> 
> These stupid azz phone jockeys, at least its working.




teebeebee1-


thanks for getting SNYHD on 741, I had the same problem and when I called I got the customary claptrap--


stupid azz phone jockeysvery well said!!!


----------



## BobbyCor

I was watching 712, MSG-HD and attempted to surf the web on my Treo (650 / Cingular). I have a Pace HD box. Much to my chagrin, I observed that when the device would fetch web data (via GPRS), my screen would go blank or pixilate. This would happen until the page loaded and then the picture would display normal. I thought I was going nuts, but found out that the Pace and SA HD boxes are susceptible to RF interference for any channels that operate in that QAM / frequency range. I'm not sure what other channels share the same frequency, but confirmed that MSG-HD on 712 is one that is affected.


I also tried this with a Cingular Blackberry also using GPRS and observed the same pixilization and loss of picture.


Moral of the story...turn off your GPRS devices when you watch the Rangers or at least keep them out of range of your cable box!


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BobbyCor* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...surf the web on my Treo ... my screen would go blank or pixilate. .... nuts ...



Nuts?














Funny choice of words.

Better make sure you're wearing your aluminum foil cap and jockey's the next time you surf.


----------



## Berk32

So the NFL has just annouced the 2006 schedule.


Big note is the addition of 8 national games on the NFL Network (which of course Time Warner does not carry yet).


It doesn't bother me that I won't be able to see most of these 8 games- the 1 NY game on Week 17 will be shown locally, most likely channel 9 - but HD becomes a major issue. the NFL Network has its own HD channel (which is only available as on now on FiOS)... so whats going to happen there?

(even if they pass the HD feed to WWOR9 (which i doubt), that still doesn't help us time warner people...)


Can anyone investigate if the individual games might end up on InHD, even if NFL network isn't available...


----------



## dizwip

I have a friend in Howard Beach, who knows nothing about a/v, but bought a panny 900 projector. When he called Time Warner, he did instruct them that he wanted a DVR with HD and HDMI, reading some three lines of simple instructions I printed out for him, when placing the order.


The tech showed up with a Pioneer Voyager 3510 and apparently had never seen a front projector. He insisted that the projector and the stb needs to sit alongside the projector.


My friend may be a few fries short of a happy meal, but can read the few lines of simple instructions which were printed out in advance. So, they brought him a non-dvr with no digital video, cut a hole in the ceiling and ran the coax to where the projector will be mounted.


So, now that I have vented, and thank you for letting me share, I am curious about what is the HD-DVR du jour? Is it still the SA8300HD?


Thanks,


Dino in NYC


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dizwip* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> what is the HD-DVR du jour? Is it still the SA8300HD?



Yes, the SA8300 is the only HD-DVR that they will distribute these days.


----------



## nycnigel

espn2 hd? am i asking long debated question?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nycnigel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> espn2 hd? am i asking long debated question?



someone at Time Warner had supposidly claimed it would be available in time for the start of the baseball season...


currently I don't think anyone really knows for sure...


----------



## nycnigel

as long as we have it for the world cup.


----------



## John Mason

In addition to other ESPN2 HD sports, we're missing the first HD tennis broadcasts from them, which started this week (see HD programming forum). -- John


----------



## Berk32

once again... 712 is activated on a road game... but no HD.. just the regular broadcast...


even have the "MSGHD" graphic...


wonder whose fault this is... Since the game isn't in the guide - does time warner have to "hit some button" to show the HD feed? I assumed it came directly from MSG/Cablevision...


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> once again... 712 is activated on a road game... but no HD.. just the regular broadcast...
> 
> 
> even have the "MSGHD" graphic...
> 
> 
> wonder whose fault this is... Since the game isn't in the guide - does time warner have to "hit some button" to show the HD feed? I assumed it came directly from MSG/Cablevision...



I noticed this as well.

As the Basketball & Hockey season comes to and end, I can only hope that MSG-HD will have a dedicated 24 hour HD channel and HD coverage of all games this fall.


----------



## dankwonka

i've noticed lately that i can not get FOX on 705 at odd times. it seems to work intermittantly. ususally the shows i try to record or watch are during prime time, family guy, house, etc, i can not view them or record tem other times during the day it seems to work fine. any ideas? currently, (sun 925pm) i can not get 705. any help will be most appreciated.


----------



## sharp101

Any one get a yellow line on nbc hd on the left side?


----------



## blazeby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nycnigel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> as long as we have it for the world cup.




That's my hope too...


----------



## shemmy

Okay, so the Yankees home opener tomorrow is listed in the guide on channel 708, but the 8300HD won't let me set it to record, saying the channel is "unrecordable"? Does anyone know what the story is with this, and whether there is a workaround (it wouldn't let me do a manual recording for that time either).


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shemmy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Okay, so the Yankees home opener tomorrow is listed in the guide on channel 708, but the 8300HD won't let me set it to record, saying the channel is "unrecordable"? Does anyone know what the story is with this, and whether there is a workaround (it wouldn't let me do a manual recording for that time either).




This has been a longtime issue.....


You can set 708 (and 712) to record only when the channel is actually active. Since there is no Nets home game tonight, the channel won't be active until the yankee game starts tomorrow afternoon, so you can't set it to record.


I know - it sucks... Major flaw in the way time warner handles these channels...



One possible workaround is to set the box to record any "mlb baseball" (series) on any channel at any time - manually delete anything else, and hope it kicks in when the channel activates Tuesday afternoon...


----------



## shemmy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This has been a longtime issue.....
> 
> 
> You can set 708 (and 712) to record only when the channel is actually active. So unless there is a Nets home game tonight (I'm too lazy to check...), the channel won't be active until the yankee game starts tomorrow afternoon, so you can't set it to record.
> 
> 
> I know - it sucks... Major flaw in the way time warner handles these channels...



Thanks for the reply. Do you know whether, if I catch it when it's active, I can set a recurring recording for all MLB Baseball on the channel and it will work to record all games in the future? Or is this something that needs to be done for each and every game (which would really suck)?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shemmy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Do you know whether, if I catch it when it's active, I can set a recurring recording for all MLB Baseball on the channel and it will work to record all games in the future? Or is this something that needs to be done for each and every game (which would really suck)?




Yes, you can set a recurring recording for any baseball on 708 if the channel is active...


Problem is... the recording will only show up in the upcoming recording screen if the guide is updated when the channel is active...


Its really wierd... there's no guarantee that it will record....


----------



## Poonchance

Quick question:


I find that TNT programming is not up to par with Discovery, ABC and almost any other channel. It's like I'm watching SD. What is up with TNT HD quality and why is it like that?



Sorry if this has been talked about before. I did a search on TNT TNT-HD TNTHD. Couldn't find anything.


Thanks.


----------



## TonyNYC

I never found TNT HD to be that poor as to be compared to SD, but it surely does not have the look of HDNet when showing live NHL or SportsNet HD when showing Mets games. They look so crystal clear. The NBA games on TNT HD are good, but not the best clear image around.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Poonchance* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Quick question:
> 
> 
> I find that TNT programming is not up to par with Discovery, ABC and almost any other channel. It's like I'm watching SD. What is up with TNT HD quality and why is it like that?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if this has been talked about before. I did a search on TNT TNT-HD TNTHD. Couldn't find anything.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



TNT-HD isnt actually 24/7 HD...


It only presents material in HD when its actually available. A number of shows and movie that they show on SD TNT doens't have a HD-equal available (like older Law and Order episodes), so they do the "Just stretch" on the video, and maybe try and upconvert....


That's why you don't always see HD on TNT-HD.


However, the HD they do show (especially live and original material) is as good as you'll see on any other network.


----------



## Poonchance

Cool...thanks for the replies. I'll keep checking TNT and see if I catch the HD quality. I definately noticed the stretch on the edges last time I was at the channel...and could swear it said "HDTV" in the guide.


Regards...


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> However, the HD they do show (especially live and original material) is as good as you'll see on any other network.



This is almost correct, but since it is a commercial channel, films are nowhere as good as you'll see them on "any other network", since they are edited for time, content, and language. Not quite the film-watching experience I'm looking for.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Poonchance* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'll keep checking TNT and see if I catch the HD quality. I definately noticed the stretch on the edges last time I was at the channel...and could swear it said "HDTV" in the guide...



Yes, EVERYTHING on TNT is listed in the guide as HDTV. Unfortunately, most things are shown in the painful stretch mode that they feel they must provide.


This topic has been discussed in exhaustive detail on the main "programming" thread on the avsforum -- you can check there for a list of all films to find out which ones are shown in true HD and which ones are in stretch-o-vision.


See this thread:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=559505 


This channel is a complete waste of bandwidth for me -- it is the only HD channel that we get that I've not watched one thing on since we got it (and that includes the HD sports networks -- and I'm no sports fan).


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is almost correct, but since it is a commercial channel, films are nowhere as good as you'll see them on "any other network", since they are edited for time, content, and language. Not quite the film-watching experience I'm looking for.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, EVERYTHING on TNT is listed in the guide as HDTV. Unfortunately, most things are shown in the painful stretch mode that they feel they must provide.
> 
> 
> This topic has been discussed in exhaustive detail on the main "programming" thread on the avsforum -- you can check there for a list of all films to find out which ones are shown in true HD and which ones are in stretch-o-vision.
> 
> 
> See this thread:
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=559505
> 
> 
> This channel is a complete waste of bandwidth for me -- it is the only HD channel that we get that I've not watched one thing on since we got it (and that includes the HD sports networks -- and I'm no sports fan).




Sorry - I was refering to picture quality (mainly for sporting events...)


Yes - movies are edited... and it sucks... but thats irrelavent since its standard for TNT anyways.


----------



## saschii

I picked up my AS8300HD at the Time Warner Center here in NY on Saturday and connected it to my Panasonic HDTV right away. Everything worked perfect except that the on-demand channels (200, 210, 220, etc), the food network and the HD channel 706 are not working. Also, non of the channels have infos available. I can flip through all of the channels and always get the message NO DATA. If I push the GUIDE button the program guide doesn't even show up. I called costumer service but they only told me to re-boot the box (what I did already several times) and to unplug and restart it (also done several times).

Has anybody experienced similar problems? Or does anybody know how to help? Any ideas?

Thank you very much.

S_dawg


----------



## AndyHDTV

Upcoming HD games


04/11

NY Yankees 1:00pm YES-HD

NY Rangers 7:00pm MSG-HD


04/12

NY Yankees 1:00pm YES-HD


04/13

NY Yankees 1:00pm YES-HD


04/14

NY Mets 7:00pm SNY-HD

NY Knicks 7:30pm MSG-HD


04/15

NY Mets 1:00pm SNY-HD


04/16

NY Mets 1:00pm WB-HD


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Upcoming HD games
> 
> 04/12
> 
> NY Yankees 1:00pm YES-HD
> 
> 
> 04/13
> 
> NY Yankees 1:00pm YES-HD



I wish YES HD did their rewind or whatever they call their rebroadcast, in HD as SNY does. I'd gladly kick back tonight and watch this afternoon's game, in HD.


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saschii* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I picked up my AS8300HD at the Time Warner Center here in NY on Saturday and connected it to my Panasonic HDTV right away. Everything worked perfect except that the on-demand channels (200, 210, 220, etc), the food network and the HD channel 706 are not working. Also, non of the channels have infos available. I can flip through all of the channels and always get the message NO DATA. If I push the GUIDE button the program guide doesn't even show up. I called costumer service but they only told me to re-boot the box (what I did already several times) and to unplug and restart it (also done several times).
> 
> Has anybody experienced similar problems? Or does anybody know how to help? Any ideas?
> 
> Thank you very much.
> 
> S_dawg



It sounds like you might have low signal strength at the box. This can be caused by a multitude of issues, including the number of times the line is split after it enters your home, the length of cable from the demark to your cable box, and the type of cable. (Older cable installed by TWC and its predecessor companies doesn't necessarily handle modern digital cable signals flawlessly over longer distances.)


The first step is getting them to schedule a service appointment. If the tech confirms that your signal strength is low, you might have to have a second appointment scheduled to have all the cable in your home rerun. When I had everything installed in my apartment, it took 8 appointments to get everything up and running properly, although the last 2 of those were because I was the lucky customer who discovered that they'd accepted delivery of a bad batch of HD boxes...

-JMP


----------



## saschii

Thanks for the answer JMP.

I hope that it is something simple and that the technician (who is coming on Saturday) can fix it. It is really annoying without a guide and some of our favorite channels. If they really have to rewire...who has to pay for that? Do I or Time Warner?


S


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saschii* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If they really have to rewire...who has to pay for that? Do I or Time Warner?



TWC pays for that unless, perhaps, like some, you've had your home custom-wired (inside the walls, for example). TWC completely rewired my place a few years ago, replacing some cable runs that dated back to the days of Manhattan Cable TV (TWC's predecessor in southern Manhattan), at no charge. Don't ignore the possibilities that you've simply got a defective DVR or that, for some reason, it has been imperfectly "initialized" to communicate with TWC's "headend."


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Manatus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> TWC pays for that unless, perhaps, like some, you've had your home custom-wired (inside the walls, for example). TWC completely rewired my place a few years ago, replacing some cable runs that dated back to the days of Manhattan Cable TV (TWC's predecessor in southern Manhattan), at no charge. Don't ignore the possibilities that you've simply got a defective DVR or that, for some reason, it has been imperfectly "initialized" to communicate with TWC's "headend."



If you do have to have cable rerun through the apartment, you will probably be told by the tech that makes the determination that you need to schedule another appointment to have that done. When you make the appointment, make the CSR note in your record that you consider anything less than a rerun of the cable in the upcoming appointment to be a missed appointment. Make sure they note that in your record. I got screwed by a lazy contractor who proclaimed his shift was ending, so he left without finishing the job. You can read the story in my post at http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...89#post4176389 

-JMP


----------



## saschii

Hopefully the technician is more specialist than the girls from the hotline and can fix my problem. I wonder if it isn't a problem of the HD box as the program guide doesn't come up at all. It's like the button is not even working. But that wouldn't explain why all on-demand channels are not working. If he has to re-wire the placefeel free. As long as its working before he leaves I'm OK with it. Do those guys have HD boxes in their van usually? Maybe we try that first.just change the box. Or should I call and male sure that they bring one?


S


----------



## saschii

I also think it is odd that the HD channels are outstanding in quality but the TV guide doesn't get enough signal? I mean.the HD box clearly get a signal. Otherwise it wouldn't display the channels in such a good quality, right?! Does the TV guide such a stronger signal? It drives me crazy. Why can't, once in a while, something work as it is supposed to work. Aaaahhhhh!!!!










S


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saschii* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ... Why can't, once in a while, something work as it is supposed to work. Aaaahhhhh!!!!



How many phone techs did you speak to? Call back and talk to another CSR and see if they can reinitialize the box as mentioned above. Maybe with the right CSR this can be fixed over the phone. It almost sounds like the communication is with a Cable Card as opposed to a Set Top Box, but what the heck do I know?










If you have the time, go back to the TW Center and swap out the box. If you swap out the box and it still doesn't function properly, at least you can rule that out on Saturday when the Tech comes over and tells you he has to swap out the box and he doesn't have one with him and you have to reschedule.


----------



## saschii

I spoke to 3 different CSR. They all asked me to do exactly the same. To re-boot the box and it should be fine. I did that and - of course - nothing happened. Then they asked me to unplug the box, wait a minute and to plug it back in. Of courseno success. So they told me to wait for a technician. So much for the CSR. I really wonder if it is the HD box. I wish I had still my old regular box. I never had a problem with that one. Again, I wonder if the SA8300HD needs a stronger signal than the regular box. If everything fails I have to use the TiVo again as they have a great guide. But then I have spent a lot of money for an HDTV for nothing. TiVo rocksbut the quality sucks!!!!


S


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saschii* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ... I wish I had still my old regular box... If everything fails I have to use the TiVo










Neither the regular box nor the Tvio was HD, right?

It's all about HD.










Maybe it's a good thing that they are coming over for a house call. Sounds like things should be checked out regardless. Just out of curiosity, how is your STB connected to your set?


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saschii* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I also think it is odd that the HD channels are outstanding in quality but the TV guide doesn't get enough signal? I mean.the HD box clearly get a signal. Otherwise it wouldn't display the channels in such a good quality, right?! Does the TV guide such a stronger signal? It drives me crazy. Why can't, once in a while, something work as it is supposed to work. Aaaahhhhh!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S



The quality of the picture is digital, so it either gets it or it doesn't -- it's not like analog cable where the picture quality is reflective of the signal quality.


The guide actually requires 2-way communication with the server at your head-end, so if the connection is weak, your box will not be able to connect to the server, hence the problem you're seeing.


NOTE that this exact problem could also be caused by using a non-digital-grade splitter in your signal path. You need to use a 1GHz splitter if you (or TWC, leftover from a previous analog hookup) has installed one in your apartment. The old-style analog splitters were rated for less than that (500 or 750Mhz maybe? I forget) and don't work well with digital cable (esp. Hi-Def).


----------



## twcinsider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saschii* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I picked up my AS8300HD at the Time Warner Center here in NY on Saturday and connected it to my Panasonic HDTV right away. Everything worked perfect except that the on-demand channels (200, 210, 220, etc), the food network and the HD channel 706 are not working. Also, non of the channels have infos available. I can flip through all of the channels and always get the message NO DATA. If I push the GUIDE button the program guide doesn't even show up. I called costumer service but they only told me to re-boot the box (what I did already several times) and to unplug and restart it (also done several times).
> 
> Has anybody experienced similar problems? Or does anybody know how to help? Any ideas?
> 
> Thank you very much.
> 
> S_dawg



you may have picked up a queens box and are using in manhattan or vice versa. call to re-hit


----------



## twcinsider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The quality of the picture is digital, so it either gets it or it doesn't -- it's not like analog cable where the picture quality is reflective of the signal quality.
> 
> 
> The guide actually requires 2-way communication with the server at your head-end, so if the connection is weak, your box will not be able to connect to the server, hence the problem you're seeing.
> 
> 
> NOTE that this exact problem could also be caused by using a non-digital-grade splitter in your signal path. You need to use a 1GHz splitter if you (or TWC, leftover from a previous analog hookup) has installed one in your apartment. The old-style analog splitters were rated for less than that (500 or 750Mhz maybe? I forget) and don't work well with digital cable (esp. Hi-Def).




the box needs to be in a "connected" state in order to work properly. tune to 996 to see if its in connected state. but the guide is one way and when you scroll thru the guide you're only interacting with what is already stored (and constantly downloaded) to your box. real time communication from the box is only when you're using VOD. even for ppv purchases your box doesn't talk back for hours to a day later to report.


----------



## xolan99

does anybody have any updated info as to when there will be more HD channels in the lineup? I'm anxiously awaiting more premium HD channels (such as Cinemax, Starz) and HD Movies on Demand would be cool too.


----------



## saschii

Larry,

You are right. It is all about the HD.







But I have to sayI love my TiVo and I can't wait till they through the Series 3 on the market. I think too that it is good that someone is coming out regardless. That way we can at least make sure it isn't (or it is) the cable/connection.

The box is connected to an AV receiver and from there to the TV (all via component cables).


Scott,

Good point with the grade splitter. I will check that. When the old box was installed they used the old splitter that was already in the apartment to split the signal to the internet modem and to the old cable box. I will mention that when the tech comes. Thank you.


twcinsider,

The problem is that I can't even open the guide. The guide button is like dead and I don't know if that's because it doesn't have any program data on any channel or because something is wrong with the box. Shouldn't at least the guide come up and tell me that there is no data on any channel? If I press the guide button nothing happens.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saschii* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I love my TiVo....



I never experienced time shifting prior to the 8300DVR (and 8000), so I'm not familiar with the specific characteristics of the Tivo. This is probably a good thing.

















But I have to say, as problematic as the 8300 DVR is, I couldn't imagine watching TV with out it. I just wish its nuisances were fixed random reboots, PIP freezing, sporadic reception, multi room capable, larger storage


----------



## DJ Frustration

Anyone know why 708 AND 725 have the Yankee game blocked today?


----------



## EricScott

A little OT, but speaking of Tivo - did everyone see this?

http://www.tivo.com/cms_static/press_85.html 


At the very least it should extend the life the of Company and maybe the Series 3 will actually become a reality.


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DJ Frustration* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone know why 708 AND 725 have the Yankee game blocked today?



725 is blacked out because we're in the local market for the Yankees.


708 was broadcasting at the beginnig of the game with horrible freezes, pixelation, artifacts, and assorted glitches. It was more or less unwatchable. I called TWC around 1:20 to see if the problem was on my end or theirs. The CSR checked and found that they were experiencing the problem on their end, that she had alerted her manager and the appropriate tech people, and that it would be worked on. She refused to give me an ETA for a fix.


After my call, it looks like they blocked 708 until sometime in the last 20 minutes or so, when they brought it back online. It now seems to be working just fine.


Now if only there had been a way for me to report that without having to spend 10 minutes on hold, or a way for you to find out that it was a known issue without posting here or calling them. While the reporting might be a tough thing to handle online, I bet it would save TWC lots of phone calls if they actually posted accurate system outage status information to their website. Of course that would expose their ineptitude...

-JMP


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmp_nyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 725 is blacked out because we're in the local market for the Yankees.
> 
> 
> 708 was broadcasting at the beginnig of the game with horrible freezes, pixelation, artifacts, and assorted glitches. It was more or less unwatchable. I called TWC around 1:20 to see if the problem was on my end or theirs. The CSR checked and found that they were experiencing the problem on their end, that she had alerted her manager and the appropriate tech people, and that it would be worked on. She refused to give me an ETA for a fix.
> 
> 
> After my call, it looks like they blocked 708 until sometime in the last 20 minutes or so, when they brought it back online. It now seems to be working just fine.
> 
> 
> Now if only there had been a way for me to report that without having to spend 10 minutes on hold, or a way for you to find out that it was a known issue without posting here or calling them. While the reporting might be a tough thing to handle online, I bet it would save TWC lots of phone calls if they actually posted accurate system outage status information to their website. Of course that would expose their ineptitude...
> 
> -JMP




Hey, i got home at 3:30 today, and there's been nothing on MY screen on ch 708 but a blank grey screen. I live in Queens. The ONLY channel i can see the game on is the SD YES channel 30...which SUCKS!!


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey, i got home at 3:30 today, and there's been nothing on MY screen on ch 708 but a blank grey screen. I live in Queens. The ONLY channel i can see the game on is the SD YES channel 30...which SUCKS!!



I had spoken too soon. Shortly after I posted, the picture froze. I've called TWC twice since to try and get an ETA on a fix. All I've gotten is the runaround.


I put forth the idea to a manager I spoke to today that as compensation for their complete failure to carry an entire game that was being broadcast in HD, I expected them to carry an HD broadcast of a game that would not otherwise be carried in HD. She didn't bite.


Imagine what it would be like if cable companies treated customers as if they actually wanted their business...

-JMP


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmp_nyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I had spoken too soon. Shortly after I posted, the picture froze. I've called TWC twice since to try and get an ETA on a fix. All I've gotten is the runaround.
> 
> 
> I put forth the idea to a manager I spoke to today that as compensation for their complete failure to carry an entire game that was being broadcast in HD, I expected them to carry an HD broadcast of a game that would not otherwise be carried in HD. She didn't bite.
> 
> 
> Imagine what it would be like if cable companies treated customers as if they actually wanted their business...
> 
> -JMP



It's just awful; because of their incompetence, they treat us like 3rd class citizens. I only *wish* Verizon could compete with them, i'd probably jump in a second!


----------



## hsimms




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twcinsider* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> you may have picked up a queens box and are using in manhattan or vice versa. call to re-hit



I've had this experience. They gave you a box for the wrong borough. A silver bullet from the headend will not solve. You need to be sure the TWC agent ID's your box -borough by serial number. A lazy agent will just pull you a box for the borough they are located.


----------



## anthonymoody




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I only *wish* Verizon could compete with them, i'd probably jump in a second!




Considering Verizon is widely regarded as having horrendous customer service, that says a lot!










TM


----------



## TonyNYC

At the rate Verizon is going with installing FIOS in Queens, we will probably not see FIOS TV or Internet for another year or two.


As for customer service, every company has their poor reps. Its like playing the shell game. You have to hope you pick the winner representative that actually knows the product they are talking about and not just wasting airspace and keeping someone with real skill out of work.


I remember sometime a month ago when I called TWC with VOD problems. Turned out I had a bad 8300 and knew it. One rep told me I needed a software upgrade and to wait two days. I did not bother to call back and the next day got a new 8300 I grabbed in the mall and called back and got an excellent TWC rep. Knew the product and got my VOD up and running in record time.


Sometimes you just need a little luck representative wise.


----------



## beatles6

I have recently had problems with my 8300 DVR where it only records the first few minutes of a show and then stops or does not record at all. It happens on different channels and I do not have any saved shows so there is plenty of room to record. I have tried re-booting but the problem still occurs. Anyone else have an issue like this?


----------



## TonyNYC

I suggest taking the 8300 to your local TWC office and get the box exchanged. Very quick and will save you the hassle of waiting 2 weeks for a tech to come to your home for something that you can fix in a couple of hours max.


----------



## tnmcc

Quick, basic question:


I'm picking up my first HD-DVR box from the Time Warner center on Saturday morning. My plasma is going on the opposite wall from the cable jack so I need to buy more cable wire (about 20 feet) to run to the other side of the room. Do I need to get some type of special wire or connector for the extension? Particularly for HDTV Can I just go to radio shack?


----------



## TonyNYC

I have a similar issue too. I had my line split when I was subscribing to TWC/RR service and then dropped it and had RCN install a line for just the internet. Now I have a splitter on the TWC line to my HDTV. Was curious if I should leave it well enough alone or get a different connector to close off the line more?


Suggestions......TIA


----------



## gunslingin

I'm sorry if this has been posted elsewhere, i believe i've read it before but can't find it again... I just got a HD-Box (still debating on the CableCARD) and I notice on HBO-HD there are faint but noticeable purple and green lines running horizontally up and down the screen. It might be on a few more HD-channels but i'm not sure. Does anyone have this problem too? and what, if any, can be done to fix it?


I've check all my connections and there fine. I'm using the component video cables that TWC provided.


And on another note, do they have any HD-Boxes that have an HDMI output? When I asked they said but like usual I don't think they know what they're talking about.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beatles6* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have recently had problems with my 8300 DVR where it only records the first few minutes of a show and then stops or does not record at all. It happens on different channels and I do not have any saved shows so there is plenty of room to record. I have tried re-booting but the problem still occurs. Anyone else have an issue like this?



This happened to me last night. A show that I have set for a series recording listed as being recorded but with no time (start time and finish recording time were the same) and when I went to play it the previous station viewed would show up on the screen.


Last week none of my future recordings were working. They were listed properly in the future guide but they didn't record. I fixed this by deleting the entire future recording scheduling and reentering them again. This fixed that problem. And just for the record- I tried hard and soft re boots with no luck.


I'd swap out boxes (again) but I have about 8 hours of HD programming stored that I want to watch.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gunslingin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm sorry if this has been posted elsewhere, i believe i've read it before but can't find it again... I just got a HD-Box (still debating on the CableCARD) and I notice on HBO-HD there are faint but noticeable purple and green lines running horizontally up and down the screen. It might be on a few more HD-channels but i'm not sure. Does anyone have this problem too? and what, if any, can be done to fix it?
> 
> 
> I've check all my connections and there fine. I'm using the component video cables that TWC provided.
> 
> 
> And on another note, do they have any HD-Boxes that have an HDMI output? When I asked they said but like usual I don't think they know what they're talking about.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Yes they have HDMI boxs. What did they say??







8300HD boxs have HDMI out put


----------



## gunslingin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes they have HDMI boxs. What did they say??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8300HD boxs have HDMI out put



The lady there said they only had DVR boxes with HDMI. I don't want a DVR simply because I won't use it. So I took what I got, Pioneer BD-V3510HD, but I don't think I'll be keeping this for a while.


BTW - I just bought the Sony KDL-V40XBR1 and it's great, I even hooked up the cable to it without using a box or the card and i was able to get HD channels, i think like a total of around 150 channels in HD, digital, and analog.


----------



## hsimms

Digital boxes, especially DVRs are sensitive to breaks in the coaxial. An extension cable is a break. If, after you attach the Radio Shack cable you find that one or more channels you ought to be getting aren't coming in, schedule a tech to run you a new line. Happened to me after I got my 8000. I had accumulated two breaks over the years. I'll guess the 8300 HD is even more demanding of signal.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tnmcc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Quick, basic question:
> 
> 
> I'm picking up my first HD-DVR box from the Time Warner center on Saturday morning. My plasma is going on the opposite wall from the cable jack so I need to buy more cable wire (about 20 feet) to run to the other side of the room. Do I need to get some type of special wire or connector for the extension? Particularly for HDTV Can I just go to radio shack?


----------



## HDTV Freak

what's the best pq digital channel, excludiing HD channels?


----------



## sharp101

Any one get a yellow line on nbc hd running down the left side of the screen and also

some white lines on the left and right side on some hdnet channels.


----------



## tnmcc

I just got my Panny 37PX60U and plugged it in, hooked it to a SA 8300HD box with HDMI, and turned immediately to the HD channels (TWC NYC).


What the hell is this white fuzz that sparkles throughout the HD channels?? Is it the box, the connection or the TV? Obviously it's much more noticieable with blacks and dark colors, but I need to get rid of this.


Any help is appreciated.


Edit -- I switched to component cables for the connection and the problem went away. So is the problem with my HDMI cable, the box, or TWC generally?


----------



## Maurice2

TWC was down from Thursday (two days ago) till about half an hour ago on East 27th Street in Manhattan. Which means no Internet and no TV and no phone for those who have VoIP. In the 12 years I have lived here, this is the longest breakdown I have experienced (usually it's been a few hours at the most).


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maurice2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> TWC was down from Thursday (two days ago) till about half an hour ago on East 27th Street in Manhattan. Which means no Internet and no TV and no phone for those who have VoIP. In the 12 years I have lived here, this is the longest breakdown I have experienced (usually it's been a few hours at the most).



I'm over on 30th and haven't experienced any problems, I've been debating weather or not to swith to Digital Phone, your story is adding to my fear of the phone going down.


----------



## Zeppo

SNY: Not only is there no sound coming from the center channel (the receiver indicates it is receiving a 5.1 digital stream), but the sound for ballgames is consistently out of synch, a little behind the picture.


The picture is great, but this is pretty bush league stuff, having these kinds of kinks. Get with it guys!


Oh, and anyone have further word on ESPN2HD? All I've heard so far are unsubstatiated rumors that it 'should be ready by the start of baseball.' The World Cup is not far away . . .


----------



## AndyHDTV

Did anybody catch the Mets game on WB11 today? I thought the picture was good, no problems that I noticed during the times I was watching it.


----------



## beatles6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did anybody catch the Mets game on WB11 today? I thought the picture was good, no problems that I noticed during the times I was watching it.



Looked great here in Staten Island


----------



## AndyHDTV

Nets on YES-HD right now, not on guide.


----------



## HDTV Freak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm over on 30th and haven't experienced any problems, I've been debating weather or not to swith to Digital Phone, your story is adding to my fear of the phone going down.



TW Digital phone is not VoIP


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV Freak* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> TW Digital phone is not VoIP



Excuse the confusion

http://blog.tmcnet.com/blog/tom-keat...oip-to-nyc.asp


----------



## gunslingin

anyone know why I have the green/purple bars on my HD channels?


Also, I'm thinking of going with the CableCARD (yes I know theres no Interactive abilities), but the TWC guy told me you can't get HDExtra with one. Is this true? Doesn't the HDExtra just require them to send a signal with the extra channels? I don't understand why they can't send the signal for HDExtra, he said that the STB can descramble it, but the CableCARD cannot. My TV has 8 VSB, ATSC, NTSC, and Clear QAM tuner, is this not good enough?


I've tried plugging the cable straight into the TV without a STB or a Card, and I pick up about 150 channels (about 80 are digital). I get HD Channels from 1.2 to 1.13. What good is the CableCARD then if he's telling me that it does no more than what the TV can already do??


----------



## TonyNYC

If the CableCARD sounds that bad to you, is it really worth getting over a STB?


From the many different posts I have read here and in other forums, the CableCARD does not sound too impressive. Yes, the STB takes up a little space, but I want all the features I can get for my money.


Sounds to me like you should wait a bit for an improved CableCARD.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gunslingin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> anyone know why I have the green/purple bars on my HD channels?
> 
> 
> Also, I'm thinking of going with the CableCARD (yes I know theres no Interactive abilities), but the TWC guy told me you can't get HDExtra with one. Is this true? Doesn't the HDExtra just require them to send a signal with the extra channels? I don't understand why they can't send the signal for HDExtra, he said that the STB can descramble it, but the CableCARD cannot. My TV has 8 VSB, ATSC, NTSC, and Clear QAM tuner, is this not good enough?
> 
> 
> I've tried plugging the cable straight into the TV without a STB or a Card, and I pick up about 150 channels (about 80 are digital). I get HD Channels from 1.2 to 1.13. What good is the CableCARD then if he's telling me that it does no more than what the TV can already do??



If you correctly understood what you were told, what you were told is incorrect. I have both a CC and the 8300HD DVR and can receive all the HDExtra channels on both of them. What the CC can't receive is any program that requires 2-way communications between the card and the headend, such as the on-demand and PPV channels.


----------



## AndyHDTV

Time Warner Eyes Clips' Service

http://www.multichannel.com/index.as...leid=CA6325095


----------



## AndyHDTV

Upcoming HD Games


04/18

NY Mets 7:00pm SNY-HD

NY Rangers 7:00pm MSG-HD


04/19

NY Mets 1:00pm SNY-HD

NY Knicks 7:30pm MSG-HD

NJ Nets 7:30pm YES-HD


04/20


04/21


04/22

NY Yankees 1:00pm YES-HD


04/23

NY Yankees 1:00pm YES-HD


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Time Warner Eyes Clips' Service
> 
> http://www.multichannel.com/index.as...leid=CA6325095



More than just confirmation of the "clips" service, here is the black-and-white confirmation of the replacement of the "navigator" (guide) app on our DVRs with TWC's own that will integrate the VOD/HD/Start Over service with the main channel through an "Enhanced TV" button on the remote.


Definitely worth a read for everyone on this forum, and probably anyone who has TWC as a provider.


Can't wait to see the bugs in this one! Ugh.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> More than just confirmation of the "clips" service, here is the black-and-white confirmation of the replacement of the "navigator" (guide) app on our DVRs with TWC's own that will integrate the VOD/HD/Start Over service with the main channel through an "Enhanced TV" button on the remote.
> 
> 
> Definitely worth a read for everyone on this forum, and probably anyone who has TWC as a provider.
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see the bugs in this one! Ugh.



I just hope the S3 Tivo is out by then so I can dump my 8300.


Although I think I read somewhere that if your cable company goes to switched digital broadcasting (which I thought TW was planning to do), then cablecards will require two-way communication and the Tivo is only going to be one-way, meaning the S3 may not even work with TWC.


Anyone know how close we are to switched broadcasting and whether or not this is true.


Seems like a convenient way for the cable companies to force you to use their boxes and dump the cable cards.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see the bugs in this one! Ugh.


_With the new guide, viewers will be able to press the Enhanced TV button on the remote control while watching a network's scheduled programming and see links for Start Over; Quick Clips; the HD feed of that network, if it exists; the network's on-demand lineup; and Look Back, eventually, all while staying on the linear channel, Stern said._


I'm curious how this is actually going to work. I wonder if we will still have the separate HD channels line up or will we have to engage them solely through the regular channel? This better be good.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm curious how this is actually going to work. I wonder if we will still have the separate HD channels line up or will we have to engage them solely through the regular channel? This better be good.



Given that pretty much all I watch are the HD channels, I sure hope they don't eliminate the HD equivalents and require extra button presses to access these channels. I can just imagine how complicated it is going to be to program the DVR.


----------



## tnmcc

This may have been addressed in previous posts, but has anyone been able to address the "delay" when switching channels when using HDMI on TWC NYC SA 8300? Perhaps this is only a problem with Panasonics (it was addressed in another thread), but users were able to adjust settings (set picture -- upconvert 1 or upconvert 2) that don't appear to be in TWC NYC's software on the SA 8300. Any help? Thanks.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I wonder if we will still have the separate HD channels line up or will we have to engage them solely through the regular channel?



I was wondering the same thing. I hope you can still tune the HD channels directly with the new Navigator! Maybe there'll be a preferences setting for automatically tuning HD channels when they're available?


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> _With the new guide, viewers will be able to press the Enhanced TV button on the remote control while watching a network's scheduled programming and see links for Start Over; Quick Clips; the HD feed of that network, if it exists; the network's on-demand lineup; and Look Back, eventually, all while staying on the linear channel, Stern said._



I am guessing when this goes live, TWCNYC will be issuing new remotes to work with the SA 8300 unless there is a new DVR model in the works too?


----------



## mabrym




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was wondering the same thing. I hope you can still tune the HD channels directly with the new Navigator! Maybe there'll be a preferences setting for automatically tuning HD channels when they're available?


 http://www.timewarnercable.com/austi...ccessmenu.html 


I don't think we have anything to worry about. It looks like you can press the A button and get a menu of choices while watching any channel. There obviously will still be seperate HD and SD channels, I don't know why you could not enter 701 for HBO directly.


You never know but I can't imagine they would be so stupid as to not allow that.


----------



## EricScott

This doesn't look too bad. I just hope they don't clutter the GUI w/ ads like the motorola boxes have. Those are so infuriating.


----------



## TonyNYC

Ain't that the truth! I was with RCN a few months ago before returning to TWC and those ads take up a third of the screen pretty much denying you from seeing an extra bar of information on the TV Guide gui.


Not sure if any of you read on the Associated Press about the new technology available for STB's and future TV's that will force you to watch a commercial and not be able to switch the channel.


I know this is not HDTV related directly, but it will have some effect on how you view programming.


The future of TV and Cable viewing will feel like a pop up ad on a PC.


----------



## Digiti

Although I am thrilled to have 711 as a new HD channel, I am curious as to why the non HD programing is not exactly 4:3 and is somewhat stretched, and the tickers at the bottom of the screen on newscasts are not fully visible? Thanks.


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Digiti* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Although I am thrilled to have 711 as a new HD channel, I am curious as to why the non HD programing is not exactly 4:3 and is somewhat stretched, and the tickers at the bottom of the screen on newscasts are not fully visible? Thanks.



WB is the only channel that displays non-HD content in a 14:9 ratio. This is how it comes in over an OTA antenna also. Although weird, I'm glad that TWC doesn't tinker with the signal at all.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> WB is the only channel that displays non-HD content in a 14:9 ratio. This is how it comes in over an OTA antenna also. Although weird, I'm glad that TWC doesn't tinker with the signal at all.



Hmmm...never noticed, since I haven't had occasion to watch ANYTHING on that channel since we got it. Is there anything [particularly HD content] worth watching on there at all (for a non-baseball fan)?


----------



## mabrym




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ain't that the truth! I was with RCN a few months ago before returning to TWC and those ads take up a third of the screen pretty much denying you from seeing an extra bar of information on the TV Guide gui.
> 
> 
> Not sure if any of you read on the Associated Press about the new technology available for STB's and future TV's that will force you to watch a commercial and not be able to switch the channel.
> 
> 
> I know this is not HDTV related directly, but it will have some effect on how you view programming.
> 
> 
> The future of TV and Cable viewing will feel like a pop up ad on a PC.



There is no way this technology is going to be implemented. People have been changing channels during commercials since the remote control was invented. Any network, cable system that tries to stop this is NUTS.


----------



## gunslingin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Manatus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you correctly understood what you were told, what you were told is incorrect. I have both a CC and the 8300HD DVR and can receive all the HDExtra channels on both of them. What the CC can't receive is any program that requires 2-way communications between the card and the headend, such as the on-demand and PPV channels.



I correctly understood what I was told as I went over the guy that it made no sense since no software was involved with a signal being sent. I have read elsewhere though that this might be the case. So you're 100% positive that you have CC and have no problem getting the HDExtra? My biggest concern is the ESPN HD especially during the football season. They need to educate their service better.


Each time I've called them they initially say that HD is not available at all with the CC. Then they ask their supervisor and they're like oh.. i was wrong blah blah. I'm planning on going to their 23rd street location and asking there when I bring back the STB i have.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If the CableCARD sounds that bad to you, is it really worth getting over a STB?
> 
> From the many different posts I have read here and in other forums, the CableCARD does not sound too impressive. Yes, the STB takes up a little space, but I want all the features I can get for my money.
> 
> Sounds to me like you should wait a bit for an improved CableCARD.



It's not that it sounds bad, I actually want one. I don't care for the interactive stuff since I seldom use it. But the service reps try their hardest to make you don't want a CC. The way they've described it make it seem like it's useless. Hopefully Manatus is right in saying you can get HDExtra even with the CC.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gunslingin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm planning on going to their 23rd street location and asking there when I bring back the STB i have.



The situation may have changed since I had my CC installed 6 months ago, but then, at least, there was only one person at TWCNYC who handled CC orders, and she wasn't at 23rd St. The main reason that I have a CC AND a DVR is to be able to watch one live show while recording two others (something that actually does happen from time to time).


----------



## gunslingin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Manatus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The situation may have changed since I had my CC installed 6 months ago, but then, at least, there was only one person at TWCNYC who handled CC orders, and she wasn't at 23rd St. The main reason that I have a CC AND a DVR is to be able to watch one live show while recording two others (something that actually does happen from time to time).



I don't see why things would have changed with the way the CC works. CC's are still version 1. Perhaps it works for you since you do have the DVR box?? Maybe they can send you a signal with the box and in turn the CC can pick it up and descramble it? Who knows.


All I know is I spent about 20 mins the other night talking with the rep about it and he insisted that there was no way at all for getting HDExtra with the CC. I knew there were people that had it. Oh well, just gotta be persistent.


On another note, the purple and green lines, they like shade the content on the tv, is that from t he box? or the component cables that TWC gives you? When I plug the cable into the tv and have the tv's tuner handle things, i don't have the lines.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gunslingin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ... Perhaps it works for you since you do have the DVR box?? Maybe they can send you a signal with the box and in turn the CC can pick it up and descramble it? Who knows...



I doubt that's the case. I can't see how one has anything to do with the other. If you want the CC then just order it and see how it works out. If I had CC ability on my set I'd defiantly get it and also keep the STB specifically for the reasons already stated by Manatus.


If I recall correctly, I believe the person that initially dealt with the CCs when they were first introduced is named Yogawatti (sp?). She could probably get you some answers if you can track her down. She's the best in my book. I dealt with her back in the day when the very first HD boxes were rolled out. She was instrumental in their distribution too.


But, as I ramble on OT, and as I said, just grab one and see how it works for you.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gunslingin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't see why things would have changed with the way the CC works. CC's are still version 1. Perhaps it works for you since you do have the DVR box?? Maybe they can send you a signal with the box and in turn the CC can pick it up and descramble it? Who knows.
> 
> 
> All I know is I spent about 20 mins the other night talking with the rep about it and he insisted that there was no way at all for getting HDExtra with the CC. I knew there were people that had it. Oh well, just gotta be persistent.
> 
> 
> On another note, the purple and green lines, they like shade the content on the tv, is that from t he box? or the component cables that TWC gives you? When I plug the cable into the tv and have the tv's tuner handle things, i don't have the lines.



Perhaps you should actually try a CC instead of continuing to speculate about something you know nothing about. No sane person would use component video cables supplied by TWCNYC -- they're junk.


----------



## barrianne

I have a TWCNYC cable appointment this a.m. to address the constant pixelation I'm getting on on-demand shows only. I've tried to watch shows for weeks on HBO and Showtime on demand, and for the first 20 minutes they're ok, they start pixelating and then become completely unwatchable. Sometimes rebooting or simply turning it off helps, but after a while, the pixelation always comes back. I've got an SA 8300HD.


When I spoke to Canada (!) they said that they've been getting constant complaints about pixelation, there is no fix "yet", and they can just credit me (exact details TBD).


anybody else have this experience? What kind of service should we be expecting from TWC in this regard?


----------



## John Mason

This recent news item , following the national cable show, mentions that TWC will be installing a number of switched-broadcasting (SB) operations this year. Other than trial-cities Austin and Columbia, no other specific cities are mentioned. SB, by delivering only channels selected, not all channels simultaneously, expands bandwidth utilization for more HD sources (and other services). Descriptions of SB use often indicate the most-watched channels would still be continuously cablecast to everyone. -- John


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This recent news item , following the national cable show, mentions that TWC will be installing a number of switched-broadcasting (SB) operations this year. Other than trial-cities Austin and Columbia, no other specific cities are mentioned. SB, by delivering only channels selected, not all channels simultaneously, expands bandwidth utilization for more HD sources (and other services). Descriptions of SB use often indicate the most-watched channels would still be continuously cablecast to everyone. -- John



John,


Is SB a "two way" technology? In other words, will the current one-way cable cards be able to work with it? The main reason I'm asking is because (if and) when the Series 3 HD Tivo comes out it will have one-way cablecards so if this isn't compatible w/ SB, then I'd be reluctant to purchase one if TW is planning to ultimately roll out SB in most markets.


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This recent news item , following the national cable show, mentions that TWC will be installing a number of switched-broadcasting (SB) operations this year. Other than trial-cities Austin and Columbia, no other specific cities are mentioned. SB, by delivering only channels selected, not all channels simultaneously, expands bandwidth utilization for more HD sources (and other services). Descriptions of SB use often indicate the most-watched channels would still be continuously cablecast to everyone. -- John



It has been mentioned before that (at least initially) TWC NYC plans on rolling this technology out primarily for the foreign language channels. Of course, that would mean less bandwidth used by those channels, making more room for HD channels.


I would bet that all of the channel numbers north of about 75 would have low enough useage for this if implemented right.

-JMP


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EricScott* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> John,
> 
> 
> Is SB a "two way" technology? In other words, will the current one-way cable cards be able to work with it? The main reason I'm asking is because (if and) when the Series 3 HD Tivo comes out it will have one-way cablecards so if this isn't compatible w/ SB, then I'd be reluctant to purchase one if TW is planning to ultimately roll out SB in most markets.



I seem to recall that Tivo was building the Series 3 to work with cablecard 2.0 (via software update) once the spec is final...

-JMP


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EricScott* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> John,
> 
> 
> Is SB a "two way" technology? In other words, will the current one-way cable cards be able to work with it? The main reason I'm asking is because (if and) when the Series 3 HD Tivo comes out it will have one-way cablecards so if this isn't compatible w/ SB, then I'd be reluctant to purchase one if TW is planning to ultimately roll out SB in most markets.



I've always assumed a special STB and two-way was needed to send a switched-broadcasting (SB) channel request to the nearest hub or head end. And queried folks in the Columbia and Austin forums/areas for more info, without replies. But, since remarkable operation modifications are possible with STB firmware updates, and suspect there are lots of clever features included in Cablelabs' Open Cable specifications, I wouldn't wager that conventional hardware can't work with SB. Perhaps more posts to the trial-city forums, or TWC officials, will uncover more details. -- John


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmp_nyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I seem to recall that Tivo was building the Series 3 to work with cablecard 2.0 (via software update) once the spec is final...
> 
> -JMP



If that's the case, that would be great. Didn't realize they could make such an upgrade via software, but then again I don't know too much about cable card.


----------



## LL3HD

*Is your center channel outputting correctly?*


I first noticed the problem on the new SNY channel but this weekend I've noticed it on HBO and with ABC. I have my receiver set for digital, via optical, and the screen indicates Dolby Digital but if I check the individual speakers- nothing from the center channel.


If I switch to analog, via RCA, I get Pro Logic on all speakers.

Other channels that are broadcasting in DD, are not a problem- TNT.

I'm confused.

Could this be a box thing? TW issue? Network problem?

Any help? TIA!

I figure I'd start on this thread first but I guess I should peruse some of the programming or audio threads.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> *Is your center channel outputting correctly?*
> 
> 
> I first noticed the problem on the new SNY channel but this weekend I've noticed it on HBO and with ABC. I have my receiver set for digital, via optical, and the screen indicates Dolby Digital but if I check the individual speakers- nothing from the center channel.
> 
> 
> If I switch to analog, via RCA, I get Pro Logic on all speakers.
> 
> Other channels that are broadcasting in DD, are not a problem- TNT.
> 
> I'm confused.
> 
> Could this be a box thing? TW issue? Network problem?
> 
> Any help? TIA!
> 
> I figure I'd start on this thread first but I guess I should peruse some of the programming or audio threads.



No problem here with center channel on any station for me here in lower manhattan, though I don't watch SNY. But HBO, NBC, HDNet, and other channels I watched all weekend were just fine in DD5.1 mode.


If things are working fine through analog in but not digital in on your receiver, I have to suspect that it's a problem with your receiver, unfortunately. First thing I'd do is test it with a DVD and see if you get center channel from the Dolby Digital output to your receiver from a 5.1 DVD....


Scott


----------



## mabrym

I'm having the same problems. No center channel for SNY and sometimes other stations. HBO is fine. Am using digital audio out. Sometimes, if I switch to analog in setup and switch back to Dolby Digital, it fixes it, but I don't think I've ever gotten the center channel on SNY


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If things are working fine through analog in but not digital in on your receiver, I have to suspect that it's a problem with your receiver, Scott



The reason I don't suspect the receiver as being the problem is because last night, while the Sopranos (HBO) had no center channel (in Digital mode on my receiver), at the same time I was getting 5.1 DD perfectly through all channels on TNT. I don't know why the center would function fine via DD 5.1 on one station but not on another.


The reason I ask if anyone is having this problem is because some people (don't take this the wrong way) might not realize their center is not on unless they actually lower their other channels to hear.


I was sitting in a different chair than usual so I was getting a different staging of the sound. As soon as the Sopranos opening song started I cranked the system as usual, much to the annoyance of others, and I knew there was a problem. I paused the show and tested all of the sound channels. I'm certainly not an audio expert but I think I did everything logically possible, I even did the Lisa fix by resetting the audio but nothing worked.

-


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mabrym* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sometimes, if I switch to analog in setup and switch back to Dolby Digital, it fixes it, but I don't think I've ever gotten the center channel on SNY



IFRC, I think you were the first to point out that SNY was having a problem with the center channel. That's where I first noticed this situation after your tip but I really haven't watched too much SNY. Now, however, I notice this on ABC and HBO. This is really crazy.


----------



## pleeze

Been a stalker here for a few months just baiting my time until we would make the jump to HD ... well here we are.

First off just a quick word about how much I'm disappointed about the amount of HD programming beamed over the airwaves. dissapointed There that's done.


My question is regarding the DVI output on the 3250HD (Incidentally our tv doesn't have DVI, so we purchased a DVI to HDMI cable). We initially set up the tv using the component cables that TWC so graciously supplied us with. I wasn't happy with the quality of the SD programming so I decided to purchase the DVI/HDMI cable. Well what a waste of money. Using the DVI/HDMI cable disables the "Output Formats" feature (Advanced options) on the 3250 - everything is scaled to 1080 and truly looks like crap - to boot, "stretch" is the only option available to us on the tv using this connection. So we're back to using the component cables and having to live with SD programming that looks pretty bad.


Is there a tweak for us when using the DVI/HDMI?


One more question. With the partnership between SNY, TW and Comcast what are the chances we'll get HD broadcast for Met road games in Chicago and Philly?


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pleeze* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Using the DVI/HDMI cable disables the "Output Formats" feature (Advanced options) on the 3250 - everything is scaled to 1080 and truly looks like crap - to boot, "stretch" is the only option available to us on the tv using this connection. So we're back to using the component cables and having to live with SD programming that looks pretty bad.
> 
> 
> Is there a tweak for us when using the DVI/HDMI?



I used to have the 3250HD and remember experiencing a similar problem. There was a "workaround" that was decent but not great. Basically you could force either 720p only or 1080i only - you had to choose one or the other but couldn't get both over DVI. I think you need to hook the box up w/ component and set the output format setting to either 720p only or 1080i only (deactivate all other settings). Then remove component and hook up DVI. Even though the output format setting is no longer available via the menu, it would retain your last setting. If you want to change the setting again, you need to unhook DVI, rehook component, change it and then unhook component and rehook DVI - definitely a pain.


If your display has a native resolution of 720p you may get better results w/ 720p only. But either way, it's annoying that the box has to scale SD to either 720p or 1080i. I always used component instead of DVI b/c I wasn't happy w/ the results but worth a shot.


The 8300HD DVR has more flexible options which are actually enabled via the HDMI output.


----------



## pleeze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EricScott* /forum/post/0
> 
> I used to have the 3250HD and remember experiencing a similar problem. There was a "workaround" that was decent but not great. Basically you could force either 720p only or 1080i only - you had to choose one or the other but couldn't get both over DVI. I think you need to hook the box up w/ component and set the output format setting to either 720p only or 1080i only (deactivate all other settings). Then remove component and hook up DVI. Even though the output format setting is no longer available via the menu, it would retain your last setting. If you want to change the setting again, you need to unhook DVI, rehook component, change it and then unhook component and rehook DVI - definitely a pain.
> 
> 
> If your display has a native resolution of 720p you may get better results w/ 720p only. But either way, it's annoying that the box has to scale SD to either 720p or 1080i. I always used component instead of DVI b/c I wasn't happy w/ the results but worth a shot.
> 
> 
> The 8300HD DVR has more flexible options which are actually enabled via the HDMI output.



Guess if "forcing" the resolution is my only option I'll stay with the component connection. Actually another option would cost us an extra 9 bucks a month ... DVR.


Thanks for your input.


----------



## bigd86

No Rangers-Devils hockey in HD tonight???

What gives?????????????


----------



## rerun712




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigd86* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No Rangers-Devils hockey in HD tonight???
> 
> What gives?????????????



Glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## TonyNYC

Damn!


Sam Rosen even made the HD announcement.


----------



## rerun712




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Damn!
> 
> 
> Sam Rosen even made the HD announcement.



The game is on three SD channels: MSG, FSNY, OLN. Every channel says it's avail in High Def. Do we need three SD channels showing the game?


Oh well.


----------



## TonyNYC

SD for the night.


TWC drops the ball again!!


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC*  /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> SD for the night.
> 
> 
> TWC drops the ball again!!



UNBELIEVABLE! They keep finding ways to screw their customers at the WORST possible times!


----------



## mikeM1

anyone notice that, there's a BLANK GREY SCREEN on that channel tonite (World Team Tennis is what is LISTED on the guide)?? Isn't that the channel that NORMALLY picks up OLN HD games?? C'mon, TWC. F'ng ridiculous BS.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> anyone notice that, there's a BLANK GREY SCREEN on that channel tonite (World Team Tennis is what is LISTED on the guide)?? Isn't that the channel that NORMALLY picks up OLN HD games?? C'mon, TWC. F'ng ridiculous BS.



Here ya go..proof positive that we get screwed, as USUAL. From HD SPORTS GUIDE:

================


HD Sports Schedule for the next 14 Days

See Individual Sport pages for complete HDTV Sports Listings.



Sport Description Time (ET) Network




Monday, April 24, 2006

MLB Florida Marlins vs. Chicago Cubs (Local) 6:00 PM WCIU (1080i)

MLB Florida Marlins vs. Chicago Cubs 7:00 PM ESPNHD (720p)

NHL N.Y. Rangers vs. N.J. Devils 7:00 PM OLN-HD/INHD (1080i)


----------



## beatles6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> SD for the night.
> 
> 
> TWC drops the ball again!!



It gets worse guys. If you check the program guide on 712 for Wednesday it does not show the Rangers Devils game at the Garden. How can we make any sense of this? We get MSG HD all season and now the first playoff games in 9 years is not carried. Did TWC's MSG HD agreement with Cablevision expire at the end of the regular season?


----------



## teebeebee1

I guess the only good news for Rangers fans is you only have to worry about missing 2 more games in HD


----------



## TonyNYC

We really need an MSG-HD 24/7 sports channel like SportsNet New York.


I read about concerns with bandwidth and HD channels, but MSG covers two major New York teams. No reason not to have two versions of this channel running 24 hours a day.


YES Network falls into the same boat. I am curious if they run any of their taped shows in HD like SNY does.


----------



## stoli412

Anyone notice in their bill the announcement that Game Show Network will no longer be available as of May 1st? Anyone know why we're losing it? I kinda like GSN, but if it makes room for more HD, I'm all for it.


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stoli412* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone notice in their bill the announcement that Game Show Network will no longer be available as of May 1st? Anyone know why we're losing it? I kinda like GSN, but if it makes room for more HD, I'm all for it.



I was curious myself so I just did a google search and found this from mediaweek...


TWC May Drop GSN in N.Y.


Anthony Crupi


MARCH 08, 2006 -


Time Warner Cable has informed subscribers in its New York market that it is dropping GSN on May 1 if it cannot negotiate a new carriage deal with the network.


A spokesperson for the MSO said that Time Warner recently underwent a "periodic review of its packages," and in so doing, decided that GSN did not meet its criteria of "the highest quality [programming] and widest array of choices at reasonable prices."


GSN president Rich Cronin said the network does not anticipate going dark in New York, adding that "negotiations are ongoing." Cronin said that he expects an "amicable conclusion" to be reached before the May 1 deadline. The net has the strength of its ratings in its favor; in 2005, GSN's total-day ratings were up 50 percent over the previous year.


The operator has not determined which network will find a new home on GSN's present slot (channel 117) should it pull the network. Recently, Time Warner moved Fox Sports Net NY from its analog lineup (channel 26) to a digital tier to make room for its new Mets net SportsNet NY.


Time Warner also said it will drop GSN from its Binghamton, N.Y., lineup next week. Meanwhile, other systems are considering moving GSN to a special digital tier.


GSN, which is co-owned by Liberty Media and Sony Pictures Entertainment, reaches 58.3 million households.


----------



## beatles6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> We really need an MSG-HD 24/7 sports channel like SportsNet New York.
> 
> 
> I read about concerns with bandwidth and HD channels, but MSG covers two major New York teams. No reason not to have two versions of this channel running 24 hours a day.
> 
> 
> YES Network falls into the same boat. I am curious if they run any of their taped shows in HD like SNY does.



Hard to believe but aside from the live games MSG and YES do not have any other HD programming. Even the rewind versions of the HD games are shown in SD. Until they have studio shows in HD like SNY does there is no need for a full time HD feed of MSG or YES.


----------



## beatles6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teebeebee1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I guess the only good news for Rangers fans is you only have to worry about missing 2 more games in HD



And the bad news for Mr. Dolan is that nobody will watch his network for the next 6 months because this is the first summer they will have no live sports team's games to broadcast.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beatles6* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> And the bad news for Mr. Dolan is...



Wish nothing but the worst for that incompetent buffoon. I wish he'd get out of the sports and arena (MSG, Radio City) business forever. Give us our teams back!


----------



## twcinsider

there was/is a scroll on weather channel about gsn going. lots of channels (sd and hd) have been added over the past few months, this is one of few drops. don't expect to see more hd in the immediate future.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *QMAN71* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was curious myself so I just did a google search and found this from mediaweek...
> 
> 
> TWC May Drop GSN in N.Y.
> 
> 
> Anthony Crupi
> 
> 
> MARCH 08, 2006 -
> 
> 
> Time Warner Cable has informed subscribers in its New York market that it is dropping GSN on May 1 if it cannot negotiate a new carriage deal with the network.
> 
> 
> A spokesperson for the MSO said that Time Warner recently underwent a "periodic review of its packages," and in so doing, decided that GSN did not meet its criteria of "the highest quality [programming] and widest array of choices at reasonable prices."
> 
> 
> GSN president Rich Cronin said the network does not anticipate going dark in New York, adding that "negotiations are ongoing." Cronin said that he expects an "amicable conclusion" to be reached before the May 1 deadline. The net has the strength of its ratings in its favor; in 2005, GSN's total-day ratings were up 50 percent over the previous year.
> 
> 
> The operator has not determined which network will find a new home on GSN's present slot (channel 117) should it pull the network. Recently, Time Warner moved Fox Sports Net NY from its analog lineup (channel 26) to a digital tier to make room for its new Mets net SportsNet NY.
> 
> 
> Time Warner also said it will drop GSN from its Binghamton, N.Y., lineup next week. Meanwhile, other systems are considering moving GSN to a special digital tier.
> 
> 
> GSN, which is co-owned by Liberty Media and Sony Pictures Entertainment, reaches 58.3 million households.


----------



## twcinsider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrianne* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a TWCNYC cable appointment this a.m. to address the constant pixelation I'm getting on on-demand shows only. I've tried to watch shows for weeks on HBO and Showtime on demand, and for the first 20 minutes they're ok, they start pixelating and then become completely unwatchable. Sometimes rebooting or simply turning it off helps, but after a while, the pixelation always comes back. I've got an SA 8300HD.
> 
> 
> When I spoke to Canada (!) they said that they've been getting constant complaints about pixelation, there is no fix "yet", and they can just credit me (exact details TBD).
> 
> 
> anybody else have this experience? What kind of service should we be expecting from TWC in this regard?



these are the hardest problem for field techs to troubleshoot since when you order vod it may come on one of four downstream channels and may be different everytime you order something. linear channels (network that is broadcast constantly) are easier to troubleshoot since they are on same channel/frequency consistently. nyc airwaves are crowded and polluted with lots of interference across the cable spectrum which causes these pixelations. when switched broadcasting comes around it will be more of a headache to all


----------



## LL3HD

By the way, I would greatly appreciate it if folks here can keep an ear open for any sound discrepancies ( see my posts from yesterday) According to some helpful posters in the STB thread, my center channel problem is not in my equipment.


It appears that even though on some stations my recievier is indicating DD 5.1, 2 channel stereo is actually outputting with no sound in the center channel. All I'm asking here is if people can double check their systems. Check out an ABC show that is supposed to be DD 5.1 and be sure that you're getting the full 5 channels.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twcinsider* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> lots of channels (sd and hd) have been added over the past few months



I wouldn't exactly say that "lots" of channels have been added (SD or HD). SNY and UHD are the only ones I can think of. Oh yes, maybe the "Prayer" channel counts in someone's book, but not mine. VOD doesn't count either. Those don't take up any extra bandwidth.


My guess is that TWC is using the threat of cancellation to bully GSN into lowering their fees in contract negotations or something. Can't say I watch much on GSN, but it's good for a late-nite stop for a chuckle at hairstyles or fashions on The Match Game or Press Your Luck. 


Relatedly I heard a story on NY1 that Fox News is seeking to double their fees to the cable companies (I think they said something like that most cable networks, including FoxN get about 25 cents per subscriber and they're looking to double their fees -- also noting that sports networks get much more than most networks since their costs are higher to cover the sporting events themselves).


----------



## Zeppo

So, watching the Champions League semi-final on the ol' DVR, and it is mentioned that May 17th, the Champions League Final will be in High Definition on ESPN2 'for our audience in the United States,' as Derek is wont to say.


Anyway, any word on if/when we will get ESPN2HD? Last word I read in this thread was many moons ago when some TW person claimed they hoped to have it by 'the start of Baseball.'


Am I the only one convinced that we will NOT be able to see World Cup games on ESPN2 in HD here in TWCNY-land? Is there any point in holding out hope?


----------



## mikeM1

Tonite's Nets game on "My9" (SD, whoopee), and also SUPPOSEDLY on the "NBA TV". Now i know in the past we've gotten stuff like that on INHD or something. But i'm not seeing *ANY* listing on the TWC guide to indicate we're getting the game in HD tonite.


----------



## AndyHDTV

Everybody here please email TWC and share your thoughts on new HD channels.

We all have a couple minutes to spare to post here so please Email Corporate.

[email protected] 


Let's be civilized.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Tonite's Nets game on "My9" (SD, whoopee), and also SUPPOSEDLY on the "NBA TV". Now i know in the past we've gotten stuff like that on INHD or something. But i'm not seeing *ANY* listing on the TWC guide to indicate we're getting the game in HD tonite.



And, of COURSE, what SHOULD BE the NBA TV slot on our cable for tonite's game...ch 721, INHD..is being blacked out on us. I wouldn't expect it to be any different.


----------



## jedwards

I have an 8300 DVR, when I try to switch to channel 711 I get just a grey screen, and the box is non-responsive for about 3 minutes, then reboots itself. I've tried soft rebooting, and hard booting by unplugging and the same occurs when switching to channel 711. I connect via HDMI at 720p only if it makes any difference.

Before I call TW, is this a common issue? I've tried to search this thread to no avail....


Thanks


----------



## LisaM

I had exactly the same problem the other night - except that the box did not reboot itself. After a few minutes, it started to respond again normally. I shut it off without rebooting, waited a minute and turned it back on again. So far, so good.


Did anyone have trouble tonight taping 711? Both of my HD Dvrs shut off the recording at 8:25 instead of 9:00.


----------



## CynKennard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LisaM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I had exactly the same problem the other night - except that the box did not reboot itself. After a few minutes, it started to respond again normally. I shut it off without rebooting, waited a minute and turned it back on again. So far, so good.
> 
> 
> Did anyone have trouble tonight taping 711? Both of my HD Dvrs shut off the recording at 8:25 instead of 9:00.



Lisa,


I recorded Pepper Dennis from 9 to 10 p.m. and it recorded perfectly.


Cynthia


----------



## TonyNYC

To Rangers fans on here, lets cross our fingers and hope tonight's game is shown with a turned on HD channel.


----------



## John Mason

A thread search ("switched") uncovered this post , with earlier/later posts, from a TWC representative, about switched broadcasting (SB). (One-way Cable Cards won't work with SB, but their current two-way STBs do, with no special action required by subscribers, she wrote.) Austin is another TWC SB test city. SB lets subscribers tune 'live' channels directly from hubs or head ends--akin to video on demand--and vastly expands cable system channel capacity. -- John


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> By the way, I would greatly appreciate it if folks here can keep an ear open for any sound discrepancies ( see my posts from yesterday) According to some helpful posters in the STB thread, my center channel problem is not in my equipment.
> 
> 
> It appears that even though on some stations my recievier is indicating DD 5.1, 2 channel stereo is actually outputting with no sound in the center channel. All I'm asking here is if people can double check their systems. Check out an ABC show that is supposed to be DD 5.1 and be sure that you're getting the full 5 channels.



FYI, I checked in on WABC-HD last night during a 5.1 show and everything was normal on my system -- center channel and all. I had no issues with any channel that I checked in on (HDNet, Showtime, INHD, etc.)


Scott


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Everybody here please email TWC and share your thoughts on new HD channels.
> 
> We all have a couple minutes to spare to post here so please Email Corporate.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> Let's be civilized.



Done. Made the specific point that if TWC were to offer HD versions of their other premium movie channels (TMC, MAX, Starz) I'd subscribe to them and pay $25+ more per month. How can an executive argue with someone who WANTS to pay them more????


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ... I checked in on WABC-HD last night during a 5.1 show and everything was normal on my system -- center channel and all. I had no issues with any channel that I checked in on (HDNet, Showtime, INHD, etc.)
> 
> Scott



Last nights viewing- I watched TNT and the audio was perfect. I watched YES- also perfect 5.1 DD audio. I watched MY9, which was coming in at Pro Logic as indicated- not DD, but also fine. The only show I watched on ABC was Jeopardy and that indicated DD but it appeared to be 2 channel stereo with no center. By the way, I couldn't get INHD 1 or 2 at all last night.


For now, when I have this problem, I will switch over to analogue, as Cynthia (thanks) suggested in the other thread and live with the simulated surround.


Thanks Scott, I appreciate your looking into this. It still is a mystery to me. I won't harp on this anymore unless others post similar problems.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A thread search ("switched") uncovered this post , with earlier/later posts, from a TWC representative, about switched broadcasting (SB). (One-way Cable Cards won't work with SB, but their current two-way STBs do, with no special action required by subscribers, she wrote.) Austin is another TWC SB test city. SB lets subscribers tune 'live' channels directly from hubs or head ends--akin to video on demand--and vastly expands cable system channel capacity. -- John



Thanks for finding that.


I have to say that that really stinks (assuming the S3 has one-way cable cards that aren't updatable via software updates). Seems like a pretty convenient way for the cable cos to not only increase bandwidth but to continue to force customers to rent their $10 a month boxes instead of the $2 a month cable cards.


----------



## mabrym

Anyone know about Mets at Braves this weekend? FRI on SNY, SAT and SUN on WPIX. HD?


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> To Rangers fans on here, lets cross our fingers and hope tonight's game is shown with a turned on HD channel.



I'm holding my breath. But i'm also prepared to be disappointed, as usual. After ALL, in the view of the TWC execs, we're obviously 3rd class citizens.


----------



## JimCobain

The smart people at TWC have turned off 708 in the 9th inning of a tie game. UNREAL!!!


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimCobain* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The smart people at TWC have turned off 708 in the 9th inning of a tie game. UNREAL!!!



that's becoming a very bad habit of them turning off games on the HD specials channels.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Last nights viewing- I watched TNT and the audio was perfect. I watched YES- also perfect 5.1 DD audio. I watched MY9, which was coming in at Pro Logic as indicated- not DD, but also fine. The only show I watched on ABC was Jeopardy and that indicated DD but it appeared to be 2 channel stereo with no center. By the way, I couldn't get INHD 1 or 2 at all last night.
> 
> 
> For now, when I have this problem, I will switch over to analogue, as Cynthia (thanks) suggested in the other thread and live with the simulated surround.
> 
> 
> Thanks Scott, I appreciate your looking into this. It still is a mystery to me. I won't harp on this anymore unless others post similar problems.



See my post here:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&post7559209 


I think I'm experiencing the exact same problem you are. I primarily watch prime time HD shows on CBS which have proper 5.1 (watch almost nothing on ABC) and I usually fast forward through the commercials, which is probably why I never noticed that the sound was messed up during the commercials. It's probably been happening for a while now.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> that's becoming a very bad habit of them turning off games on the HD specials channels.



Absolutely AWFUL...and SENSELESS. It's like no one at either TWC or YES even CARES that there's still a GAME going on (no matter how AWFUL that game is!) and their audience is trying to watch the f'ng thing in hi def!


----------



## TonyNYC

At least Saturday's game will be in HD.


Unless TWC has some unforeseen mishap to turn off 704.


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mabrym* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone know about Mets at Braves this weekend? FRI on SNY, SAT and SUN on WPIX. HD?



Nope, nope, and nope.


If by some freakish act of service to customers TWC puts TBS-HD in place in time for it, we could watch Saturday and Sunday's games in HD.


My wife was furious about them shutting off the YES HD feed last night. There has got to be a better way...

-JMP


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EricScott* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> See my post here:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&post7559209
> 
> 
> I think I'm experiencing the exact same problem you are. I primarily watch prime time HD shows on CBS which have proper 5.1 (watch almost nothing on ABC) and I usually fast forward through the commercials, which is probably why I never noticed that the sound was messed up during the commercials. It's probably been happening for a while now.



Thanks for verifying this Eric; it's exactly what I've been encountering. I'm sure it's happening to the rest of the TWNY customers but I guess some people haven't heard' the problem or been distracted by this audio anomaly to investigate further.


The problem' I've deduced is happening mostly with ABC. This station has been indicating Dolby Digital 5.1 regardless of what is transmitting. Last night, however, there were no issues during ABC prime time (there were problems with Jeopardy). I checked after 8 pm and the shows were fine but---- the commercials were 2 channel. This is where things have changed. In the past, the show would indicate DD and the commercials would switch to Pro logic, not anymore. And with ABC, it hasn't only been the commercials- this glitch has happened with some of their shows' too.


This is a major problem because if you have your system set up via digital audio you will lose audio information. CBS is still functioning correctly- if a show is Dolby Digital 5.1 it indicates this, and the commercial is listed as Pro Logic and the audio is also correct.


The only way to avoid this is to leave it in analog. Not happening with my system.


This is definitely a local problem and it is new and it isn't an ABC exclusive.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmp_nyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My wife was furious about them shutting off the YES HD feed last night. There has got to be a better way...
> 
> -JMP



Unbelievable!

I guess this is done in an automated way-- no one fell asleep at a switch(?).

But how incompetent are they? Why would they not extend the time? If one were to record the game, they would certainly extend the end time. This was beyond infuriating last night.


----------



## mabrym




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmp_nyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Nope, nope, and nope.
> 
> 
> If by some freakish act of service to customers TWC puts TBS-HD in place in time for it, we could watch Saturday and Sunday's games in HD.
> 
> 
> My wife was furious about them shutting off the YES HD feed last night. There has got to be a better way...
> 
> -JMP



So what does "select games" mean? Yankee games only?


TBS games are blacked out in NY.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is a major problem because if you have your system set up via digital audio you will lose audio information. CBS is still functioning correctly- if a show is Dolby Digital 5.1 it indicates this, and the commercial is listed as Pro Logic and the audio is also correct.
> 
> 
> The only way to avoid this is to leave it in analog. Not happening with my system.
> 
> 
> This is definitely a local problem and it is new and it isn't an ABC exclusive.



When I tested the Amazing Race yesterday on CBS it seemed to be showing DD5.1 for both the show and commercials, yet sound was only coming from the L/R speakers, nothing from the center channel. It's posible the Amazing Race isn't supposed to be in 5.1 and then CBS gets all messed up for the show as well as commercials. For shows like CSI Miami, which are broadcast 5.1, both the show and commericals work properly (5.1 for the show; DPL II for the commercials).


Agreed - on my system, switching from digital to analog is more of a pain than just leaving it in digital and dealing w/ the problem. Since I rarely watch commericals, most of the CBS shows I do watch work properly and I watch almost nothing on ABC, it doesn't bother me much.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EricScott* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...It's posible the Amazing Race isn't supposed to be in 5.1 and then CBS gets all messed up for the show as well as commercials...



I think you're right regarding Amazing Race (haven't seen it, heard it's good) not being DD 5.1 and CBS screwing it up.


Last week I was watching Without a Trace on CBS. This show, from what I recall, has never been in DD 5.1. It was coming in correctly as Pro Logic. This was the first time that I saw any show listed on my receiver as Pro Logic and then the commercials correctly as DD 5.1 It was basically opposite of what I've become accustomed to. I don't know if it was because the show prior to Without a Trace was CSI a DD 5.1 show.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think you're right regarding Amazing Race (haven't seen it, heard it's good) not being DD 5.1 and CBS screwing it up.
> 
> 
> Last week I was watching Without a Trace on CBS. This show, from what I recall, has never been in DD 5.1. It was coming in correctly as Pro Logic. This was the first time that I saw any show listed on my receiver as Pro Logic and then the commercials correctly as DD 5.1 It was basically opposite of what I've become accustomed to. I don't know if it was because the show prior to Without a Trace was CSI a DD 5.1 show.



Is that right - Without a Trace isn't in 5.1? It's in HD. I've watched it since it came out two years ago and always thought it was in 5.1.


Tonight (or whenever I end up watching the shows) will be a good test. Surivior is definitely not 5.1. CSI definitely is 5.1. Without a Trace I think is 5.1.


----------



## LL3HD

There has been discussion on the lack of DD 5.1 on the WOaT thread.

I've been keeping an eye out this season and know for sure the last several episodes were not DD 5.1. I don't recall whether the previous seasons were.

Check out the WOaT thread, I think it was around post 43 or so, it's not a long thread.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1&page=2&pp=30


----------



## EricScott

Interesting.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Unbelievable!
> 
> I guess this is done in an automated way-- no one fell asleep at a switch(?).
> 
> But how incompetent are they? Why would they not extend the time? If one were to record the game, they would certainly extend the end time. This was beyond infuriating last night.


*TOTALLY* beyond infuriating, Larry. And this sorta thing happens FAR TOO OFTEN when TWC does a Yankee game that goes either into extra innings, or suffers a later than advertised start due to a RAIN DELAY. Invariably and automatically, three hours after a game starts, it is abruptly REMOVED from our hi def screens! OH, and btw, IIRC, the same thing happens on the Nets games when or if they go into OT. *NO ONE* at TWC is watching or caring, that much is OBVIOUS. If any of you are old enough to remember the infamous "Heidi game" with the Jets back in '68, it's kinda a similar brain-dead, automated type, customers-be-damned, move. TOTALLY inexcusable, and yet you KNOW it's going to happen OVER and OVER again.


----------



## mikeM1

Once AGAIN, we are screwed out of the HD version of tonite's NETS *playoff* game, thanks to TWC. Go to ch721. On the bottom of the screen it says "NBA Basketball". There WAS the NBA TV pre-game show on there, right up till game time. And then the screen went blank. It's still obviously blank. Screwed AGAIN!!


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Once AGAIN, we are screwed out of the HD version of tonite's NETS *playoff* game, thanks to TWC. Go to ch721. On the bottom of the screen it says "NBA Basketball". There WAS the NBA TV pre-game show on there, right up till game time. And then the screen went blank. It's still obviously blank. Screwed AGAIN!!




Wow... learn how this **** works...


This is NOT Time Warner's Fault!


The game is NBATV-HD - which gets blacked out locally.


No NY area cable system should be able to get this game on NBA-TV or NBA-TVHD, since it is available thru a local broadcast (even if it isn't HD).


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wow... learn how this **** works...
> 
> 
> This is NOT Time Warner's Fault!
> 
> 
> The game is NBATV-HD - which gets blacked out locally.
> 
> 
> No NY area cable system should be able to get this game on NBA-TV or NBA-TVHD, since it is available thru a local broadcast (even if it isn't HD).



Then =why= does it say "NBA Basketball" on the guide on the bottom of the screen? And =why= does the info portion of the *TWC guide* indicate Nets vs Indiana at the top left of the screen?? And, if it's going to be blacked out, =why= isn't there some sorta "blackout announcement" on the screen on ch 721 at all times during the game, as it so often is on the TBS station when there's a Mets game being televised on a local NY outlet?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Then =why= does it say "NBA Basketball" on the guide on the bottom of the screen? And =why= does the info portion of the *TWC guide* indicate Nets vs Indiana at the top left of the screen?? And, if it's going to be blacked out, =why= isn't there some sorta "blackout announcement" on the screen on ch 721 at all times during the game, as it so often is on the TBS station when there's a Mets game being televised on a local NY outlet?




Wow man you have some issues...


Time warner doesn't control the content of the program guide - it comes from tvguide or whereever. If NBA-TV didn't properly include "blackout restrictions apply" in their on screen description, then so be it.


But NBA-TV HD has ALWAYS been blacked out for Knicks and Nets games on Time Warner - and it ends up a gray screen.


Again - Time Warner Cable NYC has no control over this. - They never put up an announcement screen on the HD channels


So just calm the **** down.


----------



## POWERFUL

Guys' its TNT not TBS,I know they had it for awhile, but come on get with the times already.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *POWERFUL* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Guys' its TNT not TBS,I know they had it for awhile, but come on get with the times already.



ummm..


TNT and TBS are 2 completely separate stations.


He was talking about Mets-Braves games on TBS, not nba playoffs on TNT


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think you're right regarding Amazing Race (haven't seen it, heard it's good) not being DD 5.1 and CBS screwing it up.
> 
> 
> Last week I was watching Without a Trace on CBS. This show, from what I recall, has never been in DD 5.1. It was coming in correctly as Pro Logic. This was the first time that I saw any show listed on my receiver as Pro Logic and then the commercials correctly as DD 5.1 It was basically opposite of what I've become accustomed to. I don't know if it was because the show prior to Without a Trace was CSI a DD 5.1 show.



So I recoreded all of the CBS shows last night - I record Survivor on 2 and CSI and WAT on 702. But I was home during Survivor and was able to check it out live on 702 as well. Here is what I found (consistent w/ what we've discussed before):


Survivor (2) - both the show and commercials came in as DPLII on my AVR


Suvivor (702) - both the show and commercials came in as DD5.1 on my AVR but there was no sound from the center channel - not working properly


CSI (702) - the show came in as DD5.1 (and working properly) and commercials were DPLII (the way they should be)


WAT (702) - both the show and the commercials were DPLII, which based on what you said yesterday is correct b/c the show isn't broadcast in 5.1.


So really the only "errors" occured during Suvivor on 702. It's not a 5.1 show but it's flagged as one and the commercials get messed up as well. The other shows all worked properly. Since I usually record non HD shows on the SD channel, I never really noticed the problem.


----------



## beatles6

YES expands road HD broadcasts of Yankees


YES Network

April 26, 2006


NEW YORK The YES Network ( www.yesnetwork.com ), the most-watched regional sports network in the country, will provide New York Yankees fans with enhanced coverage during the 2006 season through an expanded schedule of high-definition Yankees telecasts.


The network has added seven away telecasts to its existing hi-def schedule, bringing the total number of away Yankees telecasts presented in hi-def to 34. As was the case last season, all 61 YES telecasts of home Yankees games are presented in hi-def this year. In addition, another 22 away telecasts this season will be presented in enhanced definition. YES' enhanced definition coverage is a result of the network's up-converting its standard definition productions, thus providing better audio and video quality than traditional standard definition telecasts.


Our robust Yankees HD schedule, complemented with the enhanced definition telecasts, is consistent with our efforts to bring our viewers the best experience possible, said Ray Hopkins, COO, YES Network. These telecasts, coupled with our interactive telecasts premiering in July and the new YESNetwork.com launching in June with video highlights, are examples of our using the latest technology to bring Yankees fans closer than ever to their favorite team.


(NOTE: All times are Eastern and subject to change. Stay with YESNetwork.com for updated information, including time, and broadcast teams.)


YANKEES ROAD HIGH DEFINITION TELECASTS (34)

DATE OPPONENT TIME

May 1 Boston Red Sox 7:05 p.m.

May 2 Boston Red Sox 7:05 p.m.

May 22 Boston Red Sox 7:05 p.m.

May 23 Boston Red Sox 7:05 p.m.

May 24 Boston Red Sox 7:05 p.m.

June 2 Baltimore Orioles 7:05 p.m.

June 3 Baltimore Orioles 4:35 p.m.

June 4 Baltimore Orioles 1:35 p.m.

June 18 Washington Nationals 1:05 p.m.

June 21 Philadephia Phillies 7:05 p.m.

June 22 Philadelphia Phillies 7:05 p.m.

July 3 Cleveland Indians 7:05 p.m.

July 4 Cleveland Indians 6:05 p.m.

July 5 Cleveland Indians 7:05 p.m.

July 6 Cleveland Indians 7:05 p.m.

July 7 Tampa Bay Devil Rays 7:15 p.m.

July 8 Tampa Bay Devil Rays 7:15 p.m.

July 9 Tampa Bay Devil Rays 1:15 p.m.

July 20 Toronto Blue Jays 7:05 p.m.

July 22 Toronto Blue Jays 4:05 p.m.

July 23 Toronto Blue Jays 1:05 p.m.

August 4 Baltimore Orioles 7:05 p.m.

August 5 Baltimore Orioles 4:35 p.m.

August 6 Baltimore Orioles 1:35 p.m.

August 8 Chicago White Sox 8:05 p.m.

August 9 Chicago White Sox 8:05 p.m.

August 10 Chicago White Sox 8:05 p.m.

August 21 Boston Red Sox 1:05 p.m.

September 9 Baltimore Orioles 4:35 p.m.

September 10 Baltimore Orioles 1:35 p.m.

September 11 Baltimore Orioles 7:05 p.m.

September 18 Toronto Blue Jays 7:05 p.m.

September 19 Toronto Blue Jays 7:05 p.m.

September 20 Toronto Blue Jays 7:05 p.m.





YANKEES ROAD ENHANCED DEFINITION TELECASTS (22)

DATE OPPONENT TIME

May 3 Tampa Bay Devil Rays 7:15 p.m.

May 4 Tampa Bay Devil Rays 7:15 p.m.

May 5 Texas Rangers 8:05 p.m.

May 6 Texas Rangers 8:05 p.m.

May 7 Texas Rangers 2:05 p.m.

May 29 Detroit Tigers 1:05 p.m.

May 30 Detroit Tigers 7:05 p.m.

May 31 Detroit Tigers 7:05 p.m.

June 1 Detroit Tigers 7:05 p.m.

July 24 Texas Rangers 8:05 p.m.

July 26 Texas Rangers 8:05 p.m.

August 22 Seattle Mariners 10:05 p.m.

August 23 Seattle Mariners 10:05 p.m.

August 24 Seattle Mariners 10:05 p.m.

August 25 L.A. Angels of Anaheim 10:05 p.m.

August 26 L.A. Angels of Anaheim 4:05 p.m.

August 27 L.A. Angels of Anaheim 3:35 p.m.

September 4 Kansas City Royals 8:10 p.m.

September 5 Kansas City Royals 8:10 p.m.

September 6 Kansas City Royals 8:10 p.m.

September 23 Tampa Bay Devil Rays 7:15 p.m.

September 24 Tampa Bay Devil Rays 1:15 p.m.

September 25 Tampa Bay Devil Rays 7:15


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beatles6* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> YES expands road HD broadcasts of Yankees



Good info, thanks.


I guess if I go with the glass half full approach,







this is one step (baby step) closer to 24/7 HD. I'll take enhanced over SD any day.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wow man you have some issues...
> 
> 
> Time warner doesn't control the content of the program guide - it comes from tvguide or whereever. If NBA-TV didn't properly include "blackout restrictions apply" in their on screen description, then so be it.
> 
> 
> But NBA-TV HD has ALWAYS been blacked out for Knicks and Nets games on Time Warner - and it ends up a gray screen.
> 
> 
> Again - Time Warner Cable NYC has no control over this. - They never put up an announcement screen on the HD channels
> 
> 
> So just calm the **** down.



I don't think Mike is overreacting. I don't know if your explanation is true regarding TW not having anything to do with what's on their program guide.


Regardless, it's extremly frustrating to see a show listed on our guide and then to find a gray screen. I fully comprehend the exclusive broadcast rights etc. but hey, get the guide right. What the hell is it there for? That's inexcusable.


And just to vent (some more), it really is a shame that we're stuck watching playoff basketball (and hockey) in crappy SD. My9 my ass.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EricScott* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So I recoreded all of the CBS shows last night



Cool, I also recorded CSI and WOT but probably won't have a chance to watch them until next week.









If you're still inclined to continue investigating,







check out any ABC NBA game this weekend. This is where the audio has been really screwed up.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beatles6* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> YES expands road HD broadcasts of Yankees
> 
> 
> YES Network
> 
> April 26, 2006
> 
> 
> NEW YORK The YES Network ( www.yesnetwork.com ), the most-watched regional sports network in the country, will provide New York Yankees fans with enhanced coverage during the 2006 season through an expanded schedule of high-definition Yankees telecasts.
> 
> 
> The network has added seven away telecasts to its existing hi-def schedule, bringing the total number of away Yankees telecasts presented in hi-def to 34. As was the case last season, all 61 YES telecasts of home Yankees games are presented in hi-def this year. In addition, another 22 away telecasts this season will be presented in enhanced definition. YES' enhanced definition coverage is a result of the network's up-converting its standard definition productions, thus providing better audio and video quality than traditional standard definition telecasts.
> 
> 
> Our robust Yankees HD schedule, complemented with the enhanced definition telecasts, is consistent with our efforts to bring our viewers the best experience possible, said Ray Hopkins, COO, YES Network. These telecasts, coupled with our interactive telecasts premiering in July and the new YESNetwork.com launching in June with video highlights, are examples of our using the latest technology to bring Yankees fans closer than ever to their favorite team.



I nice step in the right direction, I hope TWC has these enhanced definition games on the YES-HD feed and working.


I also anticipate YES's 24 hour HD channel next april & every game in HD just like NESN currently does.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Everybody here please email TWC and share your thoughts on new HD channels.
> 
> We all have a couple minutes to spare to post here so please Email Corporate.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> Let's be civilized.



Got a nice response from Mr. Dressler -- no new info, but pleasent:



From : Dressler, Fred

Sent : Wednesday, April 26, 2006 8:35 PM

Subject : RE: Time Warner NYC and HD channels


thanks for your thoughful note. we are trying to offer as much HD as we can. we

have technical and economic considerations to worry about, but we are diligently

working on adding more content.



Sent: Wed 4/26/2006 11:50 AM

To: Dressler, Fred

Subject: Time Warner NYC and HD channels


Dear Mr. Dressler,


I am a longtime subscriber (since 1993) of Time Warner Cable and appreciate

the large menu of services that you offer -- both in your Roadrunner High

Speed Internet and your Digital Cable, which I am a subscriber to.


I very much appreciate the selection of High Definition channels that you

offer, as well as the technical superiority of the Hi-Def DVR that I rent

from Time Warner each month -- it has changed my viewing habits

tremendously, allowing me to program television around my life, instead of

the other way around.


The only thing that I wish that you could do for me would be to provide

still more High Definition channels -- once you have a high definition TV

and the right equipment, it is very hard to go back to watching normal

Standard Definition programming.


I appreciate the fact that you've recently added the Universal-HD network

which shows some excellent films and concerts from time-to-time, as well as

WPIX, the local WB network in HD, but what I'd really like more than

anything else are the high definition versions of the other premium movie

channels that are available (we have HBO & Showtime, if you are subscribers

of those channels already). I am a film buff, and the hi-def versions of

the movie channels are the only way to see movies the way that they are

meant to be seen.


According to their websites, the other premium channels that TWC-NYC offers

(Cinemax, The Movie Channel, Starz!) offer high definition versions of their

channels, but they are not currently available to us. If those channels

were offered to me, I'd be more than happy to subscribe to all of those

premium services (yes, and raise my cable bill about $25/month) just to get

the ability to watch more high-def movies, but until then, the only ones

that I can really subscibe to are HBO and Showtime, since they are the only

ones that are offered in HD and it's very hard to go back to watching non-HD

films once you've had a taste of HD.


The only other request that I would have would be for you to please look

into what it would take to get the High Def MTV channel that they are

offering, since I am a big music fan as well!


Thanks for your time and attention,


----------



## TonyNYC

The enhanced definition feed will probably run over the regular YES channel. I remember a month ago checking out a Mets game after another poster realized that the picture seemed really nice for a SD channel and when I tuned it in, it was an enhanced picture. No stretched image and the picture was a lot cleaner for standard feed. Well noticible over 4:3 SD.


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The enhanced definition feed will probably run over the regular YES channel. I remember a month ago checking out a Mets game after another poster realized that the picture seemed really nice for a SD channel and when I tuned it in, it was an enhanced picture. No stretched image and the picture was a lot cleaner for standard feed. Well noticible over 4:3 SD.



It says in the press release that they will be "up-converting" the enhanced definition broadcasts which leads me to believe that they will broadcast them on YES-HD, otherwise what's the point of the up-conversion?


----------



## TonyNYC

We shall see.


I am no expert by any means. I am just stating what I and another poster remember seeing at the start of this baseball season before HD Channel 11 went live in NYC for TWC.


Regardless if they air it on the HD channel or the SD channel, we are in for some really nice games visually.


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Regardless if they air it on the HD channel or the SD channel, we are in for some really nice games visually.



Agreed, definitely good news. Now to see if TWC can remember to flip the switch for these games.


----------



## hsimms

That must have been a WPIX feed. I noticed the same thing during Spring Training.


So far, neither SNY nor WPIX have carried a road game in HD. Comcast produces and carries Philly games so SNY carrying those games ought to be easy.


Any word on Mets road games HD ?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The enhanced definition feed will probably run over the regular YES channel. I remember a month ago checking out a Mets game after another poster realized that the picture seemed really nice for a SD channel and when I tuned it in, it was an enhanced picture. No stretched image and the picture was a lot cleaner for standard feed. Well noticible over 4:3 SD.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *QMAN71* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It says in the press release that they will be "up-converting" the enhanced definition broadcasts which leads me to believe that they will broadcast them on YES-HD, otherwise what's the point of the up-conversion?



Agree...

If it were on the SD channel (30) then it would have to be 4 X 3 right? So where is the enhancement? I think technically it would have to be in the 700's with the rest of the HD or up-converted stations. It should look similar to what FOX 705 has been doing for their baseball coverage in past years, not including post season, which was true HD.


----------



## DirtyWaters

Hi all - I don't know about you other folks but down here in Battery Park City the last crop of NBA playoff games in HD (forget which channels specifically but it seems like ALL of them are having probs in some fashion) has suffered from A LOT of pixellation. Is it worth my time to give a call to TWC on this? I just HATE wasting any more time with them (it's been a lot over the years). thx


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *QMAN71* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Agreed, definitely good news. Now to see if TWC can remember to flip the switch for these games.



SO TRUE!


----------



## teebeebee1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Got a nice response from Mr. Dressler -- no new info, but pleasent:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only other request that I would have would be for you to please look
> 
> into what it would take to get the High Def MTV channel that they are
> 
> offering, since I am a big music fan as well!
> 
> 
> Thanks for your time and attention,



Did I miss something? When did MTV start showing music again? All i need is MTV HD with crappy shows and rap 24/7 HD.


BOO, HD should be for sports, nothing else


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teebeebee1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did I miss something? When did MTV start showing music again? All i need is MTV HD with crappy shows and rap 24/7 HD.
> 
> 
> BOO, HD should be for sports, nothing else



Not a sports fan....sorry.


MHD does not show the same crap as MTV (all of that reality stuff is only shot in SD video) -- MHD shows only music (videos, concerts, etc.) aggregated from all of its properties -- MTV, VH1, CMT, etc.:


MHD (a.k.a. MTV-HD)

Shows: MTV Unplugged; MTV2 $2 Bill concerts; VH1 Storytellers; CMT Crossroads; MHD Top Ten; MHD Video Stew

Specials: MTV Video Awards; CMT Music Awards; Music with Attitude concert specials


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DirtyWaters* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi all - I don't know about you other folks but down here in Battery Park City the last crop of NBA playoff games in HD (forget which channels specifically but it seems like ALL of them are having probs in some fashion) has suffered from A LOT of pixellation. Is it worth my time to give a call to TWC on this? I just HATE wasting any more time with them (it's been a lot over the years). thx



It can.


The most common cause of pixellation is a poor signal to your apartment (or it could be a screwy DVR, which you might need to exchange).


The HD-DVR (assuming that's what you have) requires a much cleaner signal than any older cable box. They can test this pretty easily, and sometimes it's as easy as running a new line inside your apartment, or other times they have to go to the drop point in your building (roof? basement? back alley?) and run a new line for you. Oftentimes running a new line from the drop point requires a second appointment with a different kind of tech.


----------



## cofalt

Hello Again,


Haven't really been on AVS or this paticular thread since all my big purchases last Fall/Winter. Was hoping someone in this thread could give me an update on an old HDMI 8300 problem.


Back in late '05 the 8300 was still having trouble passing video through the new breed of HDMI a/v receivers. There was some kind of HDMI hand shake problem, and the solution was either to use component cords when connecting the 8300 to these receivers, or if you wanted to use HDMI you'd have to bypass the receiver and go straight to the Hi-Def panel.


I'm wondering where this stands with TWC and the latest HD boxes? Has there been a new firmware or software solution? Are there new boxes or the hope of one? I should add I use the 8300 HD DVR (can't loose the dvr). Thanks ahead of time for any insight. Also thanks to the person who posted the expanded YES HD ROAD coverage. I was worried about that with the upcoming Sox series.


----------



## jasonDono

How BAD does the Yankee game look on my9 tonight?


----------



## POWERFUL

No, I think the question is how bad will it look tomorrow for the Nets? At least the game will not be blacked out on TNT HD.


----------



## JerryNY

Anyone else having the YES HD feed cut off if it goes past 30 min beyond the original ending time? Today's game as well as some other ones have done this annoying thing to me. I was watching the 1 o'clock game and at 4:30 the HD feed ended as if they have it scheduled to go off at the pre determined end of the Post Game show. Yankee games never end on time so this will be a common occurrence if nothing is done about it.


-Jerry C.


----------



## marcos_p




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JerryNY* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone else having the YES HD feed cut off if it goes past 30 min beyond the original ending time? Today's game as well as some other ones have done this annoying thing to me. I was watching the 1 o'clock game and at 4:30 the HD feed ended as if they have it scheduled to go off at the pre determined end of the Post Game show. Yankee games never end on time so this will be a common occurrence if nothing is done about it.
> 
> 
> -Jerry C.



Did u call TWC and complain?

Same thing happened to me and I called TWC. CSR said she could see the Yankee game on 708 just fine. Of course they will pass this "problem" to their IT group, so basically nothing will be done to address this problem.

I am in Queens.


----------



## AndyHDTV

PQ of the mets game is terrible. I know it's upconverted SD but it looks jus plain nasty and the video is stretched both on the sides and the top/bottom.


----------



## magoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JerryNY* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone else having the YES HD feed cut off if it goes past 30 min beyond the original ending time? Today's game as well as some other ones have done this annoying thing to me. I was watching the 1 o'clock game and at 4:30 the HD feed ended as if they have it scheduled to go off at the pre determined end of the Post Game show. Yankee games never end on time so this will be a common occurrence if nothing is done about it.
> 
> 
> -Jerry C.



I called TWC and spoke with a "supervisor" about this aggravating absurd annoyance and she seemed to have no clue (what a shock), but of course said that she would bring up the issue with her "manager". I switched from DirecTV to TWC in February and there has been nothing but these kinds of frustrating problems from day 1. In the 5 years that I had DirecTV, the only trouble I ever had is the few instances where cloud cover interrupted my signal (this is nothing compared to the laundry list of problems I've already experienced with TWC). In addition to the game cutting off in the late innings (twice this week already), The HD DVR (SA 8300) doesn't allow you to program it to record the HD feed of the Yankee game in advance. The only way you can "DVR" the game is if you press the record button once it has started. In other words, you must be home to record it!!! Call me crazy, but doesn't this completely defeat the entire point of having a DVR?!? Then again, what's the point of going to the trouble to put the Yankees games on in HD and then have them cut off in the 8th or 9th inning before the game is finished. You mean that nobody at TWC can figure out that someone who has just spent 3 1/2 hours watching a baseball game might want to see how it ends?!?! This is simply moronic and it is the final straw for me. I will be going back to DirecTV the day their new HD DVR boxes come out later this year, until then I will suffer with the abysmal TWC service and it's countless idiotic problems.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *magoo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I called TWC and spoke with a "supervisor" about this aggravating absurd annoyance and she seemed to have no clue (what a shock), but of course said that she would bring up the issue with her "manager". I switched from DirecTV to TWC in February and there has been nothing but these kinds of frustrating problems from day 1. In the 5 years that I had DirecTV, the only trouble I ever had is the few instances where cloud cover interrupted my signal (this is nothing compared to the laundry list of problems I've already experienced with TWC). In addition to the game cutting off in the late innings (twice this week already), The HD DVR (SA 8300) doesn't allow you to program it to record the HD feed of the Yankee game in advance. The only way you can "DVR" the game is if you press the record button once it has started. In other words, you must be home to record it!!! Call me crazy, but doesn't this completely defeat the entire point of having a DVR?!? Then again, what's the point of going to the trouble to put the Yankees games on in HD and then have them cut off in the 8th or 9th inning before the game is finished. You mean that nobody at TWC can figure out that someone who has just spent 3 1/2 hours watching a baseball game might want to see how it ends?!?! This is simply moronic and it is the final straw for me. I will be going back to DirecTV the day their new HD DVR boxes come out later this year, until then I will suffer with the abysmal TWC service and it's countless idiotic problems.



A side note - you CAN set the box to record 708 in advance - if its showing a game. - For example - during tomorrows game you can set a series recording for the whole season (or just any future game during that week) - (manually updateing the guide yourself during games helps as well)


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *magoo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I called TWC and spoke with a "supervisor" about this aggravating absurd annoyance and she seemed to have no clue (what a shock), but of course said that she would bring up the issue with her "manager". I switched from DirecTV to TWC in February and there has been nothing but these kinds of frustrating problems from day 1. In the 5 years that I had DirecTV, the only trouble I ever had is the few instances where cloud cover interrupted my signal (this is nothing compared to the laundry list of problems I've already experienced with TWC). In addition to the game cutting off in the late innings (twice this week already), The HD DVR (SA 8300) doesn't allow you to program it to record the HD feed of the Yankee game in advance. The only way you can "DVR" the game is if you press the record button once it has started. In other words, you must be home to record it!!! Call me crazy, but doesn't this completely defeat the entire point of having a DVR?!? Then again, what's the point of going to the trouble to put the Yankees games on in HD and then have them cut off in the 8th or 9th inning before the game is finished. You mean that nobody at TWC can figure out that someone who has just spent 3 1/2 hours watching a baseball game might want to see how it ends?!?! This is simply moronic and it is the final straw for me. I will be going back to DirecTV the day their new HD DVR boxes come out later this year, until then I will suffer with the abysmal TWC service and it's countless idiotic problems.



I couldn't have said it any better myself. Matter of fact, i =did= say very much the same thing the other day. And you can add NETS games on YES to that same category of =someone= at TWC pulling the plug, brain-dead-style, on games that go beyond a set time into overtime. Absolutely inexcusable, and totally frustrating!


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A side note - you CAN set the box to record 708 in advance - if its showing a game. - For example - during tomorrows game you can set a series recording for the whole season (or just any future game during that week) - (manually updateing the guide yourself during games helps as well)



unfortunately this method does not always work. sometimes the scheduled recording will record, other times not. it's like playing russian roulette if you won't be home when the program starts...and very upsetting when you come home to find it didn't record. i really hope they get their act together soon. it was one frustrating hockey season...most of the time i had to be home to record a Rangers game on 712, and even when it did record there were several times they would kill the feed before the game ended (i recall at least 1 time the game was in OT and 1 other time the shootout was in progress when the screen went black.) maybe next year MSG-HD will actually get it's own channel.


----------



## gerrard00

I'm posting this in case anyone else runs into the same issue.


I've been trying to use HDMI from the 8300HD to my Westinghouse 42w2. I'm a TW customer in NYC. The HD channels were showing up fine, but switching to SD channels caused me to lose video and audio. Both worked over component input.


After trying a brute force search of the options, I was able to determine that 480p output has to be disabled. I was under the impression that only 480i had to be disabled. I'm not sure I understand why it works, but I now have picture and video across all of my channels.


----------



## AndyHDTV

My Email:

Hello Mr. Watson,


I heard about the YES Network Expanding Baseball coverage with Enhanced Definition coverage for away games.

http://admin.yesnetwork.com/network/...p?news_id=1623 


I don't see these ED games on the guide on channel 708

May 3 Tampa Bay Devil Rays 7:15 p.m.

May 4 Tampa Bay Devil Rays 7:15 p.m.

May 5 Texas Rangers 8:05 p.m.

May 6 Texas Rangers 8:05 p.m.

May 7 Texas Rangers 2:05 p.m.


Will the Guide be populated and/or the games turned on?


thank you, Andy

--

--

--

His Response:

"They were explained to us as SD upconverts. We are waiting for answers for YES to know if the games will appear appreciably different for the SD signal on ch 30."


----------



## HDTV Freak

do you guys think that the splitter the cable guy installs is good or should I spend more money on a gold plated one?


----------



## broadwayblue





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV Freak* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> do you guys think that the splitter the cable guy installs is good or should I spend more money on a gold plated one?



if you get a picture it's probably fine. i've never had any problems with their splitters.


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> I heard about the YES Network Expanding Baseball coverage with Enhanced Definition coverage for away games.
> 
> 
> [Waton's response to query]:
> 
> "They were explained to us as SD upconverts. We are waiting for answers for YES to know if the games will appear appreciably different for the SD signal on ch 30."



If Enhanced Definition means 480i upconversion to 1080i using a high-end professional upconverter, the results appear noticeably better on my display. Observe this most often with weekday golf delivered by USA, ESPN, etc. as 480i, then on weekends as upconverted 1080i/720p by the networks, including ESPN-HD. They're pillared 4X3, unfortunately, but crisper, with slightly better color, and lacking the bad edge enhancement typical with weekday 480i sports. The upconversions, on the 700-series channels, have ~40/2-3 Mbps available for use compared to ~40/8+ Mbps on standard 480i channels. -- John


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ... and even when it did record there were several times they would kill the feed before the game ended (i recall at least 1 time the game was in OT and 1 other time the shootout was in progress when the screen went black.) maybe next year MSG-HD will actually get it's own channel.



Anyone catch the Lakers / Suns game on 707 ABC yesterday?

The second after Kobie hit the winning basket the screen went to 4x 3.









Can someone explain what that's all about?

Is the world going to end if we have too much HD?

Is it a bandwidth boogy man thing?


At least they have a real person watching and waiting as opposed to TWC and YES or MSG-- where they're out to lunch and cut the HD signal by looking at their watch.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If Enhanced Definition means 480i upconversion to 1080i using a high-end professional upconverter, the results appear noticeably better on my display. Observe this most often with weekday golf delivered by USA, ESPN, etc. as 480i, then on weekends as upconverted 1080i/720p by the networks, including ESPN-HD. They're pillared 4X3, unfortunately, but crisper, with slightly better color, and lacking the bad edge enhancement typical with weekday 480i sports. The upconversions, on the 700-series channels, have ~40/2-3 Mbps available for use compared to ~40/8+ Mbps on standard 480i channels. -- John



And that doesn't even account for the sound. The audio on the HD versions of most of the "duplicated" channels is head-and-shoulders above the SD versions of those channels. Compare any broadcast network's HD feed to their SD feed and in nearly every case, the difference is night-and-day.


And that's just for 2 channel stereo audio. Not sure if the channel in question broadcasts in DD5.1.....


----------



## jmp_nyc

Although it's a bit late in the day, I'm curious to see if I get a response before tonight's game.



> Quote:
> Mr. Watson,
> 
> As you know, Time Warner Cable of New York City carries YES-HD only when there is a game being broadcast on that channel in HD. At least twice that my wife and I saw over the last week, YES-HD was cut off before the conclusion of the Yankee game. In both cases, the game ran more than 3 1/2 hours, which is the time allotted for the game and postgame show in the guide. In one of those cases, the signal cut out in the middle of a crucial at bat in the 9th inning.
> 
> 
> Tonight, the Yankees begin a three game series in Boston which is being carried in HD on YES-HD. Is Time Warner planning on carrying the HD signal for the duration of the game, or will you once again cut things off if the game runs long? This is especially important tonight, since there is a possibility of rain (and hence a rain delay) in Boston.
> 
> 
> If you do not intend to change your procedures, please provide an alternate means of watching these games in their entirety in HD.


----------



## bigd86

Anybody else besides me having extreme crappy reception on SNY HD 741 right now?

Totally unwatchable. However, tonight I will probably (METS fandome aside) watch the Yankee game to see what inventive things the Sox fans bring to Fenway to throw at Damon.


----------



## nbuubu

I just got off the phone with TWC phone reps. Took 4 calls to find someone who wouldn't yell at me and demand that I stop explaining what I wanted before they finished telling me what they thought I wanted. I'd complain, but I'm used to the abysmal service from TWC (and most retail stores in NYC for that matter).


I used to be on the "everything package" but dropped down to the DTValue package last year to save a few bucks ... only lost Showtime in HD. Was calling to ask how much it would be to add Showtime, and the response was $7.50 (rediculous for one channel ... or one channel and a package of useless, fuzzy, pillarboxed SD channels).


Turned it down. Guess they abandoned their everything package a while ago.


Does anyone know if there's a good package of channels to ask for? Something other than a-la-carte? Though I'm thinking of switching to RCN as Time Warner has announced plans to charge extra for internet bandwidth (I use a lot).


If I could only switch to DirecTV ...


----------



## jmp_nyc

Was it just me, or did YES-HD not get switched on until 7:06 tonight?


I'm not optimistic about the prospects for TWC keeping this game on if it runs late...

-JMP


----------



## gmsh96

Is everyone getting a very jumpy picture on 708 tonight. This is unwatchable and giving me a headache. Is this a TWC problem or YES problem?


----------



## zEli173




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gmsh96* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is everyone getting a very jumpy picture on 708 tonight. This is unwatchable and giving me a headache. Is this a TWC problem or YES problem?



Yes. Is this the first road game YES has broadcast in HD?


----------



## gmsh96

This is the first road game for YES in HD, so I guess it was expected they'd have some issues, seems to be fixed now, thankfully.


----------



## nbuubu

Ok, talked to RCN and I'm pretty sure I'm going to switch. I get faster internet plus Starz HD and Cinemax HD, and only lose TNT, inHD 1 and 2, and Universal HD. I'll miss the NBA games, but can do without all the Law and Order, Knight Rider and Quantum Leap reruns.


Anyone have any RCN horror stories before I switch? I've been insulted/burned by TWC a few too many times.


----------



## Dm84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nbuubu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok, talked to RCN and I'm pretty sure I'm going to switch. I get faster internet plus Starz HD and Cinemax HD, and only lose TNT, inHD 1 and 2, and Universal HD. I'll miss the NBA games, but can do without all the Law and Order, Knight Rider and Quantum Leap reruns.
> 
> 
> Anyone have any RCN horror stories before I switch? I've been insulted/burned by TWC a few too many times.



How do you get to choose your cable provider? Around here it's TWC or nothing.


----------



## POWERFUL

What, you don't know how to use an antenna?


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nbuubu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok, talked to RCN and I'm pretty sure I'm going to switch. I get faster internet plus Starz HD and Cinemax HD, and only lose TNT, inHD 1 and 2, and Universal HD. I'll miss the NBA games, but can do without all the Law and Order, Knight Rider and Quantum Leap reruns.
> 
> 
> Anyone have any RCN horror stories before I switch? I've been insulted/burned by TWC a few too many times.



If you want an HD DVR, don't get RCN. Their DVR is horrendous - way worse than the 8300. RCN uses Moto boxes w/ this clunky software that has all sorts of annoying ads everywhere. Time Warner's Sci Atlanta boxes are way better IMO. And I had numerous random issues in the 4 years I had RCN. Their customer service is no better than TW, in fact I would argue it is worse. But this was 2 years ago so who knows, maybe things have gotten better.


I strongly prefer TW to RCN though, believe it or not.


----------



## TonyNYC

Agreed!


I switched from RCN to TWC for this exact same issue. While RCN does offer some channels that neither NYC cable provider offers, you will pay the price when you try their DVR service along with that horrible guide.


Unless RCN overhauls that, I will gladly stick with TWC.


----------



## John Mason

Kept RCN for about a year, along with TWC, just for HD Cinemax and StarZ. Dropped RCN this year, and late in '05 RCN seemed to be developing more MPEG breakups than earlier. The two premiums weren't offering too much HD. Didn't use RCN's Internet service. But an early RCN Motorola STB measurement , before I switched to their dual-tuner DVR, indicated it delivered slightly better test pattern resolvable detail than TWC's STBs. I was surprised to get a ~$80 refund check from RCN several months after leaving them. -- John


----------



## magoo

Apparently there was some kind of software update for the SA 8300 HD-DVR last night. I suspected as much when I woke up this morning and my box was off (I left it on when I went to bed. This only happens when the box reboots). Sure enough when I realized that I wasn't receiving Doby Digital audio on any channels, I went into the settings to check the audio output format...low and behold this setting is no longer there. So now ALL AUDIO IS IN 2 CHANNEL FORMAT (PCM) ONLY. This is totally unacceptable IMO. I didn't invest thousands of dollars in a Home Theater surround system (professionally hard-wired through the floor & walls) so that I can only receive 2 channel audio. I have been having trouble with the Digital Audio frequently dropping in & out since the very first day I got TWC. I know that it is not my set-up since it works fine with my DVD player & my XBOX 360. I also never had any problems with the digital audio when I had DirecTV hooked up in the exact same set-up (to the same input on my receiver). I have had TWC come out to my house 5 times in the last 3 months (changed the box twice) but they could never fix this issue. If they did in fact remove the digital audio option from the settings, this indicates to me that this might be a much larger issue (as I suspected) that they are aware of even though they deny that anyone else has complained about the digital audio dropping out. Just wondering if anyone else has had problems with the digital audio output from the SA 8300 and/or has lost this option from the settings menu like I did. Any info on this would be very helpful, thanks in advance.


----------



## scherer326

is this true what magoo is saying? Others please answer.


I am not rebooting them. I have the SA8300 HD-DVR also with HDMI hooked up for video and optical out for dolby digital audio. It has currently been working without any problems.


If there is no more dolby digital there is going to be hell to pay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *magoo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Apparently there was some kind of software update for the SA 8300 HD-DVR last night. I suspected as much when I woke up this morning and my box was off (I left it on when I went to bed. This only happens when the box reboots). Sure enough when I realized that I wasn't receiving Doby Digital audio on any channels, I went into the settings to check the audio output format...low and behold this setting is no longer there. So now ALL AUDIO IS IN 2 CHANNEL FORMAT (PCM) ONLY. This is totally unacceptable IMO. I didn't invest thousands of dollars in a Home Theater surround system (professionally hard-wired through the floor & walls) so that I can only receive 2 channel audio. I have been having trouble with the Digital Audio frequently dropping in & out since the very first day I got TWC. I know that it is not my set-up since it works fine with my DVD player & my XBOX 360. I also never had any problems with the digital audio when I had DirecTV hooked up in the exact same set-up (to the same input on my receiver). I have had TWC come out to my house 5 times in the last 3 months (changed the box twice) but they could never fix this issue. If they did in fact remove the digital audio option from the settings, this indicates to me that this might be a much larger issue (as I suspected) that they are aware of even though they deny that anyone else has complained about the digital audio dropping out. Just wondering if anyone else has had problems with the digital audio output from the SA 8300 and/or has lost this option from the settings menu like I did. Any info on this would be very helpful, thanks in advance.



I can't confirm your findings in Queens until later but last night on YES 708 the Yankees game was coming in as Pro Logic not Dolby Digital 5.1 as per usual. I figured they were having problems since as already noted here the transmission started late. But as I've been posting the last several days- there are definite issues with the audio. I don't know if it's a station (Network) thing or a TW thing, or if it has anything to do with your disconcerting findings.


----------



## scherer326

i was watching csi miami in hd and audio worked fine


----------



## TonyNYC

I am heading home in about two hours. I will find out and report back.


TWC-Queens


----------



## LisaM

I am on the Upper West Side. None of my 3 boxes rebooted last night and all are outputting DD.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *magoo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Apparently there was some kind of software update for the SA 8300 HD-DVR last night.....



This was not a problem for me today -- I was able to bring up the menu and change my audio options from Dolby Digital to PCM and back.


Before you freak out, check the following:

Most TVs have a video input selection on them. If you somehow selected the component input as opposed to the HDMI (or vice-versa) on your TV, some of the audio options may disappear (i.e. your TV may be reporting back to the cable box that it doesn't support Dolby Digital, and the box might be forcing 2 channel PCM).


Make sure your HDMI is securely connected on both ends and that the TV input is selected to the HDMI imput.


Make sure your TV is on.


Unplug the cable box (of course, make sure you're not recording anything).


Wait 30 seconds.


Plug the cable box back in.


Once the correct time appears on the box, press the power button -- you should see a boot-up screen.



ALSO NOTE -- audio skips are generally accompanied by video skips, and are generally either caused by a bad box that needs to be replaced (or is in bad need of a cold [pull the power plug] boot) OR a bad connection inside your home or from the drop in your building. Might be worth having a TWC tech out to your place to check your signal strength/clarity.


AND -- based only on personal and offhand discussions with others, the audio/video skips seem to be much more likely to occur as your DVR gets at or near capacity.


Scott


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LisaM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am on the Upper West Side. None of my 3 boxes rebooted last night and all are outputting DD.



Ditto All audio setting working


----------



## magoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This was not a problem for me today -- I was able to bring up the menu and change my audio options from Dolby Digital to PCM and back...



Thanks Scott and to all that responded. I did have TWC Tech here today and he couldn't get the Dolby Digital option back either. He didn't have another HD-DVR with him (even though I stressed this a number of times to the phone rep). He confirmed that there was a software update last night (went from Pioneer to Aptiv) and he cold booted my box twice to no avail. He also checked the signal at the pole and at the drop and said that it was fine (they have already checked this a few times before). He told me that sometimes the updates could trigger problems with the boxes and that they get lots of calls every time there is an update. I do not have an HDMI cable (yet) so that's not the issue (I am using the component HD cables straight to the TV and an optical cable to the receiver for digital audio (I have also tried digital coax but still had sound drops). My next step now is to drive over to the nearest TWC Service Center and exchange the box myself (luckily I have one only a couple of miles from my home). I hope that this solves the problem but I am doubtful since this will be my third new box and all have had the sound drop issue. Thank you all again for the advice.


----------



## LL3HD

Just to be sure, before I rush home-- the only way to watch the Nets game tonight is on MY9?







Please tell me I'm wrong.


----------



## mabrym

Had a problem on my wife's TV, non HD but it may be relevant. The audio got all screwed up. Did you try unplugging the TV? That fixed her problem, it wasn't the box but somehow the TV wasn't "reading" the box. Couldn't hurt. Try unplugging the stereo too.


----------



## Zeppo

I am confused: I have two channels on the guide that claim to be showing the Yankees at Red Sox game (721 and 708), but both are nothing but grey screens. Wtf?


----------



## LisaM

Rained out.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just to be sure, before I rush home-- the only way to watch the Nets game tonight is on MY9?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell me I'm wrong.



i wish i COULD tell you you're wrong Larry, but..as you undoubtably know by now, we get screwed again...NOTHING of importance tonite, in HD. INCLUDING the Yankees, who got rained out tonite in Boston, on YES HD.










And regarding the DD 5.1 issue someone else brought up...my machine re-booted at exactly 9PM last nite...and my DD sound is working fine on all the usual Dolby Digital stations, so it wasn't affected, thank GOD.


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zeppo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am confused: I have two channels on the guide that claim to be showing the Yankees at Red Sox game (721 and 708), but both are nothing but grey screens. Wtf?



Tonight's rainout did give the answer to a question many of us have been asking: Does TWC actually have someone at the switch to turn off YES-HD, or does it just go automatically when the guide says game coverage ends?


After all, the HD feed was shut off right around the time the game was called...

-JMP


----------



## andy9

TWC must have a secret plan...but I sure can't figure it out.


Channel surfing at about 11 pm.....and on 721, there is the San Antonio-Sacramento NBA playoff game from NBA-TV in HD. Then, on 722, on a delay is the Philadelphia-Buffalo NHL playoff game from OLN in HD. Neither are listed in the guide....so how are we supposed to have a clue as to what is on.


Maybe they don't have to pay to carry these games if no one watches them!!!


Anybody know a way to find out what is actually on in advance???


----------



## TonyNYC

Rebooted my DVR and I am still receiving Dolby 5.1.


----------



## **ShadowHD**

After hearing about the SA MCP-100 at CES last year, I've heard some chatter through a TWC connection that it might be hitting the NYC market in August '06. Can anyone else validate any truth behind this?


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andy9* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> TWC must have a secret plan...but I sure can't figure it out.
> 
> 
> Channel surfing at about 11 pm.....and on 721, there is the San Antonio-Sacramento NBA playoff game from NBA-TV in HD. Then, on 722, on a delay is the Philadelphia-Buffalo NHL playoff game from OLN in HD. Neither are listed in the guide....so how are we supposed to have a clue as to what is on.
> 
> 
> Maybe they don't have to pay to carry these games if no one watches them!!!
> 
> 
> Anybody know a way to find out what is actually on in advance???



I =also= noticed the San Antonio game, quite by accident, as i was just cruising thru the stations...and i missed the Philly-Buff game ENTIRELY. It's just RIDICULOUS that they can't, or WON'T keep a more up to date, more informative Guide thing on our sets. But it's just par for the course for TWC to do that.


----------



## QMAN71

The yankees pre-game is on 708 so I guess we'll get to see what Yes "Enhanced Definition" looks like.


----------



## AndyHDTV

So far I'm happy with the upconverted SD feed.

Anytime a channel sends upconverted video it's always gonna be better than what our cable box can do.


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by ***ShadowHD*** /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> After hearing about the SA MCP-100 at CES last year, I've heard some chatter through a TWC connection that it might be hitting the NYC market in August '06. Can anyone else validate any truth behind this?



Nothing further on possible NYC TWC introduction, but came across this CNET video clip from the CES outlining this 160-GB DVD-burner/DVR Scientific Atlanta STB. Seems like a nice DVD feature to archive captured HD/SD programs (in SD), but would hope SA has a BluRay-DVD-burner DVR STB in the works to burn DVDs with both HD and SD.


While Googling, came across this SA press release from last week's broadcaster's show announcing a new switched-video system. Not sure whether it applies to TWC's current adaption of switched video in some trial cities. Lots of big tech words in the release.  -- John


----------



## beatles6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So far I'm happy with the upconverted SD feed.
> 
> Anytime a channel sends upconverted video it's always gonna be better than what our cable box can do.



It is definitely an imporvement over the SD broadcast on Ch 30. I was hoping the enhanced definition would be similar to what FOX did before they went HD on baseball and football where they also formatted the picture for 16x9. The YES side bars are a bit annoying. I guess this is similar to watching an SD game on ESPN HD.


----------



## vadimv

I'm a TWC customer in Queens. Anyone watching Lost in HD on ABC experience video and audio problems? There would be a sharp snap and then picture and sound would momentarily drop out.


Trying to figure out what caused it since I have never encountered this problem before and I don't think it's my equipment as I've made no changes to the setup.


I do have a ground loop problem with the cable (a tech is coming over on Sat) and I'm wondering whether the snap/crack problem is an isolated issue or something related to the ground loop.


----------



## adrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vadimv* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm a TWC customer in Queens. Anyone watching Lost in HD on ABC experience video and audio problems? There would be a sharp snap and then picture and sound would momentarily drop out.
> 
> 
> Trying to figure out what caused it since I have never encountered this problem before and I don't think it's my equipment as I've made no changes to the setup.
> 
> 
> I do have a ground loop problem with the cable (a tech is coming over on Sat) and I'm wondering whether the snap/crack problem is an isolated issue or something related to the ground loop.



I'm in Manhattan and was experiencing the audio pops on Lost last night. They actually were out of the ordinary. Usually, if there's an audio problem my avr will just mute out for a second or so, where these were coming through as loud ticks with no loss of the digital audio signal. It was only on WABC-HD though. There were no pic issues that I remember (I'm connected via component).


----------



## DirtyWaters




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adrman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm in Manhattan and was experiencing the audio pops on Lost last night. They actually were out of the ordinary. Usually, if there's an audio problem my avr will just mute out for a second or so, where these were coming through as loud ticks with no loss of the digital audio signal. It was only on WABC-HD though. There were no pic issues that I remember (I'm connected via component).



I got the same thing - pops every few mins or so, with a quick black line flicker. I am connected via HDMI to my SA8300. I was watching the recording cuz I started late. The snaps went away later, though.


My wife says the same thing was happening when she was watching a DVR recording of Oprah on HD ABS. I am in Battery Park City. Anyone else?


----------



## rpk113

also occurred on the UES, your not alone


----------



## teebeebee1

Yay, channel 9 sports










WORST ........PICTURE........EVER!


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So far I'm happy with the upconverted SD feed.
> 
> Anytime a channel sends upconverted video it's always gonna be better than what our cable box can do.



Maybe =I= was asleep at the wheel, but i could swear there was NOTHING on my TV screen last nite when i tuned over to 708 during the Yankee game...just the usual, ANNOYING "Subscription Service" sign. Same as what i'm seeing tonite. PLEASE let me know if you're getting anything on 708 tonite. Because if you ARE, i'm REALLY losing it!


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teebeebee1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yay, channel 9 sports
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WORST ........PICTURE........EVER!



I agree *TOTALLY!!*


----------



## teebeebee1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I agree *TOTALLY!!*



On top of the shoddy picture, they don't even have any graphics! What the heck is the score? How much time left?


Holy crap, this blows



Edit: Just showed up


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Maybe =I= was asleep at the wheel, but i could swear there was NOTHING on my TV screen last nite when i tuned over to 708 during the Yankee game...just the usual, ANNOYING "Subscription Service" sign. Same as what i'm seeing tonite. PLEASE let me know if you're getting anything on 708 tonite. Because if you ARE, i'm REALLY losing it!




yesterday i got the game, today it doesn't seem to be available to us.

Mr. Watson had told me yesterday that they would test it out and see whether or not it was worth it.

Well yesterday they tested it out and tonight it's not on, so I can only believe that we will never get it again.


----------



## magoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vadimv* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm a TWC customer in Queens. Anyone watching Lost in HD on ABC experience video and audio problems? There would be a sharp snap and then picture and sound would momentarily drop out.



Yes, I was getting the audio "pops" during LOST up here in Newburgh, NY as well. I thought it was just me, since I have been having major problems with my Dolby Digital for months. I even got a follow-up call from TWC today asking if I was still having audio problems, and I said yes because of the LOST issue, but now I realize that this must not be related to my previous audio "drops". Oh well, all I know is that I'm sick of dealing with these seemingly never ending technical issues everytime I try to watch television. Although I was happy that TWC followed up with me on the problem, at least they are trying to help me figure it out (as they should). I just long for the day that I can watch a Yankess game on my 60" SXRD in high def with digital sound without the audio dropping out...and/or the picture tiling up...and/or TWC cutting the HD feed before the game is over...Ahh, to dare to dream (or just to get the services that I am paying good money for to actually work properly!).


----------



## eddieb187

I'm in upstate NY and have had nothing but problems since the software update Tuesday.

I have two 8300HD DVRs.

Since Tuesday, the first time I turn each box on for the day they crash.

I called TWC and was told to exchange them for new boxes, so I did so yesterday.

One box crashed within the first hour of use.

This morning I turn everything on go to change the channel and guess what?

Same issue, the 8300 is frozen, so I reboot it and check the other box and it also crashes. I called and they're coming out Tuesday.

Does anyone have the phone # for TWC Corporate Offices?

Has anyone else had a problem with this new Aptiv software update?


----------



## barrianne

I had video shift problems with Lost in the past, and this last broadcast was very bad with video dropouts and pops and a few pixelations. So it's not just me either. I am on an extended credit with TWC because my on-demand broadcasts pixelate to the point where it's unviewable.


----------



## jcc

Hey, for those with direct connect to your digital tuners, what's going on with WB11? Channel 103-4. It's showing a music video channel called The Tube.


----------



## AndyHDTV

From a user in another forum

viamadeu:


sorry guys, I don't have have good news. This is what Mr. Dresler answered to my email about the possible addition of ESPN2 HD to TWC (email dated 05/05)


" Nobody wants to offer this more than we do. Espn is withholding this

service from us until we agree to pay them for some things that are

totally unrelated. We are working hard to get this for you, but I can't

promise it will happen in time for this world cup. Sorry. "


I guess this means that out hopes are slim...

http://www.hdtvoice.com/voice/showthread.php?t=25478


----------



## eddieb187

Has anyone had a problem with the 8300HD DVR crashing?

The problem started after the software update Tuesday.

Before Tuesday I had no such problem.

Now this occurs after the box is off for more than an hour or so.

I turn it on change the channel and it locks up.

I have two 8300s, same issue with both boxes.

I also have two SONY KV34XBR910s via HDMI.

Anyone else?


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eddieb187* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone had a problem with the 8300HD DVD crashing?
> 
> The problem started after the software update Tuesday.
> 
> Before Tuesday I had no such problem.
> 
> Now this occurs after the box is off for more than an hour or so.
> 
> I turn it on change the channel and it locks up.
> 
> I have two 8300s, same issue with both boxes.
> 
> I also have two SONY KV34XBR910s via HDMI.
> 
> Anyone else?



No updates so no problems.I live on the upper west side. I also have a sony TV 34XBR 960 HDMI from 8300 to TV. No problems so far. I hope it stays that way What dos this update do??


----------



## eddieb187

Still Passport but now says Aptiv software during boot.

They updated the search feature, removed keyword search, only title seach now.

Added an extra warning when deleting recorded programs.

Updated the channel logos in the guide.

That's all I can see so far except for the crashing for me.

I'm suprised NYC didn't get this update first, you get everything else before we do.


Thanks for the reply.


----------



## eddieb187

I'm seriously thinking of dropping TWC and going with Directv.

I'm tired of all the problems.

Anyone have the new D* MPEG4 DVR box?

Do they offer more HD channels than TWC?


----------



## HDTVFanAtic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eddieb187* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm seriously thinking of dropping TWC and going with Directv.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have the new D* MPEG4 DVR box?



ROFLMAO


----------



## LisaM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vadimv* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm a TWC customer in Queens. Anyone watching Lost in HD on ABC experience video and audio problems? There would be a sharp snap and then picture and sound would momentarily drop out.
> 
> 
> Trying to figure out what caused it since I have never encountered this problem before and I don't think it's my equipment as I've made no changes to the setup.
> 
> 
> I do have a ground loop problem with the cable (a tech is coming over on Sat) and I'm wondering whether the snap/crack problem is an isolated issue or something related to the ground loop.



It's not just you. I had this on Alias on Wednesday, which I recorded on both of my HD8300 dvrs. When I tried to watch it yesterday, there were sharp audio pops and video dropouts on both recordings. I thought it was one of my boxes. Apparently the problem is with TWC - not with our equipment. It was so bad that I finally watched it online via ABC. I had this problem the week before on another ABC show that I had also recorded. Is it a coincidence that the problem occurred twice on ABC shows?


----------



## POWERFUL

Samething happens with the 3250HD box and D-VHS tape they all drop out when recording regardless of what you are using to record it. This is definitely a problem on TWC end because the OTA HD broadcasts record fine.


----------



## magoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eddieb187* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm seriously thinking of dropping TWC and going with Directv.
> 
> I'm tired of all the problems.
> 
> Anyone have the new D* MPEG4 DVR box?
> 
> Do they offer more HD channels than TWC?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTVFanAtic* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO



Can you please explain what is so funny about what eddieb187 said? I too am seriously considering dropping TWC and going back to DirecTV. I switched to TWC when I bought my HDTV in February because a few people told me that their HD service was better, but since getting TWC it has been nothing but endless problems. It seems that I am dealing with technical glitches every single day when I try to watch TV. I have had TWC techs out to my house 6 Times in under 3 months (changed my SA 8300 box 3 times) and they still have no idea how to remedy the issues that I am having (constant audio drops & occasional picture tiling mostly). I had DirecTV w/DVR (non-HD) for 5 years prior with virtually no problems at all, so I ask...why wouldn't I go back? Seriously, I would really appreciate any info on this in case there are valid reasons that I might not be aware of. Thanks.


----------



## eddieb187




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTVFanAtic* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO



I'd like an answer to that myself, HDTVFanAtic.

Is Directv that bad these days?

Last time I had D* was in 2000.

No HD back then.

MPEG4 sounds good to me.

Is there something we should know?


----------



## pleeze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hsimms* /forum/post/0
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> So far, neither SNY nor WPIX have carried a road game in HD. Comcast produces and carries Philly games so SNY carrying those games ought to be easy.
> 
> 
> Any word on Mets road games HD ?



I was wondering the same thing (post #7243), guess we'll find out on Tues


----------



## AndyHDTV

from what I understand SNY will only do road games from the yankees & red sox in HD,


----------



## Zeppo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> From a user in another forum
> 
> viamadeu:
> 
> 
> sorry guys, I don't have have good news. This is what Mr. Dresler answered to my email about the possible addition of ESPN2 HD to TWC (email dated 05/05)
> 
> 
> " Nobody wants to offer this more than we do. Espn is withholding this
> 
> service from us until we agree to pay them for some things that are
> 
> totally unrelated. We are working hard to get this for you, but I can't
> 
> promise it will happen in time for this world cup. Sorry. "
> 
> 
> I guess this means that out hopes are slim...
> 
> http://www.hdtvoice.com/voice/showt...1515#post151515




I guess it's not terribly surprising, but it is pretty miserable. And boy am I extra happy now that one of the US games is on ESPN2.










Thanks for digging that up.


PS that link is no good


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zeppo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> PS that link is no good



link fixed

http://www.hdtvoice.com/voice/showthread.php?t=25478


----------



## teebeebee1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eddieb187* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'd like an answer to that myself, HDTVFanAtic.
> 
> Is Directv that bad these days?
> 
> Last time I had D* was in 2000.
> 
> No HD back then.
> 
> MPEG4 sounds good to me.
> 
> Is there something we should know?




Directv is so far and away better than cable it's not even funny, cable is old news, the only reason i have it is because I live in freakin nyc that is 10 years behind the west coast in virtually everything but thats another argument.


West>east


----------



## Dm84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teebeebee1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Directv is so far and away better than cable it's not even funny, cable is old news, the only reason i have it is because I live in freakin nyc that is 10 years behind the west coast in virtually everything but thats another argument.
> 
> 
> West>east



Is there On Demand with satellite? No. That's very important to me.


Just because something is better for you doesn't mean it's better for everyone.


----------



## pleeze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> from what I understand SNY will only do road games from the yankees & red sox in HD,



That stinks but as many others have said "Should we expect anything else from TW?"


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eddieb187* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone had a problem with the 8300HD DVR crashing?
> 
> The problem started after the software update Tuesday.
> 
> Before Tuesday I had no such problem.
> 
> Now this occurs after the box is off for more than an hour or so.
> 
> I turn it on change the channel and it locks up.
> 
> I have two 8300s, same issue with both boxes.
> 
> I also have two SONY KV34XBR910s via HDMI.
> 
> Anyone else?



I didn't get any update in the West Village. Where do you live?


Scott


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eddieb187* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Still Passport but now says Aptiv software during boot.
> 
> They updated the search feature, removed keyword search, only title seach now.
> 
> Added an extra warning when deleting recorded programs.



I like the idea of an extra warning when deleting programs -- there have been a couple of instances where I deleted programs by mistake....


----------



## eddieb187




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I didn't get any update in the West Village. Where do you live?
> 
> 
> Scott



Scott

I live in Upstate NY, Sullivan Cty.

Go to channel # 996.

Look more than half way down the list for "Passport Version" on the left.

My says, Passport Echo 2.5.051.

OS Version is: PowerTV 6.14.69.1sp

I doubt we got an update before NYC.

See what yours says on channel 996.

Ed


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eddieb187* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Scott
> 
> I live in Upstate NY, Sullivan Cty.
> 
> Go to channel # 996.
> 
> Look more than half way down the list for "Passport Version" on the left.
> 
> My says, Passport Echo 2.5.051.
> 
> OS Version is: PowerTV 6.14.69.1sp
> 
> I doubt we got an update before NYC.
> 
> See what yours says on channel 996.
> 
> Ed



TWCNYC is still on PP 1.8.112 in NYC (which is typically and wisely often the last to receive new software). TWCNYC, of course, despite its name, serves parts of NJ and areas of NY outside NYC, and those are, essentially, separate systems.


----------



## eddieb187




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Manatus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> TWCNYC is still on PP 1.8.112 in NYC (which is typically and wisely often the last to receive new software). TWCNYC, of course, despite its name, serves parts of NJ and areas of NY outside NYC, and those are, essentially, separate systems.




I didn't know that.

You got the 8300HD DVR before we did.

So did a lot of places.

I thought I was last.

Anyway, I called TWC Coporate today.

I was called back and told the new update has DVI issues.

Guess what my SONY KV34XBR910 has.

I'm going to see if the same thing happens with component.

I was told someone else would calling me to see what's wrong.

I hope they can get this fixed.


----------



## ecwlukeny

Amusing reply..dont know who to believe..


Mr Dressler,


Im a loyal TWCNYC customer, paying $194.00 a month for all the services

Time Warner provides. Premium channels, internet, digital phone etc.

Im somewhat disapointed that you guys do not offer more HD channels, but

that is another story...


Is there any hope, that we will at least have ESPN2HD in time for World

Cup?!. This is an event that only happens every 4 years...Im sure it is

not as simple as pulling the switch and the channels shows up,

negotiations take time and i understand that, but you must agree ESPN2HD

has been on air for a significant period of time where some kind of

deal, even temporary one could of been reached, just for the showing of

World Cup...I just do not understand why in the greatest market in the

US, Time Warner always screws us.. Im hopefull that i will hear from you

regarding this issue.


Respectfully,



I'm glad you are a "loyal" customer and sad that you feel that "time

warner always screws us." it's sad, because we often are trying to do

the right thing for our customers and get blamed, as in this case, for

the greed and abuse of others (like disney/espn).


We are entitled to the espn2hd feed now and want to give it to you at no

additional cost. Short of suing disney/espn, which would take years, we

are trying to negotiate to get it on. Disney is demanding lots of

additional things that will cost you even more money (that's why you

think time warner is screwing you) when all we want is for espn to

delivery what they are already obligated to do.


Still, we are hopeful to add espn2hd this year, regretfully that is

likely to be after the world cup.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecwlukeny* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Amusing reply..dont know who to believe..
> 
> 
> 
> ...greed and abuse of others (like disney/espn). ..We are entitled to the espn2hd feed now and want to give it to you at no additional cost. Short of suing disney/espn...
> 
> ..Disney is demanding lots of additional things that will cost you even more money (that's why you think time warner is screwing you) when all we want is for espn to delivery what they are already obligated to do..



What a crock!

That explanation blows. If TW already receives espn2 there should not be any issues to discuss with Disney regarding the HD feed. If I'm wrong and Disney is making unjustifiable demands with TW then TW should bring this to the attention of the public (specifically their customers) so we can voice our discontent. I don't believe it for a moment.

Spend a dime, TW, take out an ad and let the world know.

Fat chance.


----------



## AndyHDTV

I believe it is time to go another route.

[email protected] 

VP of Programming at ESPN


----------



## peter_moy13

Staten Island TWC customer with a Pace 550 box.


Long story here, hopefully it will help someone out...


I come home today (5/9) to discover no video output from my component connections, but my DVI output is still working.


WTF? I think the component inputs on my display are fried. However, after some painful cable swaps, my component inputs with my DVD player and confirm that they still accept 480i and 480p connections. What about 1080i and 720p signals? Well, my Pace 550 STB is my only source that can generate those signals and nothing was showing on the component outputs.


On the DVI screen, I notice that the channel and help menus are a bit different. Hummm.... I do another hardboot of the STB and noticed output from the component inputs for a sec before they stopped.


WTF? Another reboot watching the DVI output and I see nothing for a few seconds until it picks up and displays the boot process halfway.


WTF?


Now I see that the date on the bootup screen says 2006 (I've had this box since 2004). Dammit, must be a software upgrade!


Long story short, I'm now unable to have the box output a signal over the DVI and component at the same time. Unplug my DVI cable, BAM, component comes back. Don't ask why I want both signals, it's a longer story.


Well at least it wasn't my display that crapped out. Now to figure out all these new aspect ratio settings.


I want the old software BACK!


-Pete


----------



## gerrard00

total newb question, but how much HD content should I expect the 8300HD to be able to store? My box seems to max out at about six hours of HD content, which seems unreasonable. I called customer service, and there solution is to bring in the box for a replacement. I also checked the diagnostics, and I notice that with only a single show (the mets game, recording now) the hard drive is already using ~100/150 GB. Tips or pointers are appreciated...


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peter_moy13* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Staten Island TWC customer with a Pace 550 box.
> 
> 
> Long story here, hopefully it will help someone out...
> 
> 
> I come home today (5/9) to discover no video output from my component connections, but my DVI output is still working.
> 
> 
> WTF? I think the component inputs on my display are fried. However, after some painful cable swaps, my component inputs with my DVD player and confirm that they still accept 480i and 480p connections. What about 1080i and 720p signals? Well, my Pace 550 STB is my only source that can generate those signals and nothing was showing on the component outputs.
> 
> 
> On the DVI screen, I notice that the channel and help menus are a bit different. Hummm.... I do another hardboot of the STB and noticed output from the component inputs for a sec before they stopped.
> 
> 
> WTF? Another reboot watching the DVI output and I see nothing for a few seconds until it picks up and displays the boot process halfway.
> 
> 
> WTF?
> 
> 
> Now I see that the date on the bootup screen says 2006 (I've had this box since 2004). Dammit, must be a software upgrade!
> 
> 
> Long story short, I'm now unable to have the box output a signal over the DVI and component at the same time. Unplug my DVI cable, BAM, component comes back. Don't ask why I want both signals, it's a longer story.
> 
> 
> Well at least it wasn't my display that crapped out. Now to figure out all these new aspect ratio settings.
> 
> 
> I want the old software BACK!
> 
> 
> -Pete



I just checked my Pace box and it was updated to new software as well. It looks like the update makes the Pace behave much more like the SA boxes. It is a shame that they disabled the ability to use DVI and component at the same time. On a positive note, changing the output resolutions can be done through advanced settings, just like the SA boxes. Before it was a pain to set multiple output resolutions with the Pace 550.


----------



## Dm84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peter_moy13* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Staten Island TWC customer with a Pace 550 box.
> 
> 
> Long story here, hopefully it will help someone out...
> 
> 
> I come home today (5/9) to discover no video output from my component connections, but my DVI output is still working.
> 
> 
> WTF? I think the component inputs on my display are fried. However, after some painful cable swaps, my component inputs with my DVD player and confirm that they still accept 480i and 480p connections. What about 1080i and 720p signals? Well, my Pace 550 STB is my only source that can generate those signals and nothing was showing on the component outputs.
> 
> 
> On the DVI screen, I notice that the channel and help menus are a bit different. Hummm.... I do another hardboot of the STB and noticed output from the component inputs for a sec before they stopped.
> 
> 
> WTF? Another reboot watching the DVI output and I see nothing for a few seconds until it picks up and displays the boot process halfway.
> 
> 
> WTF?
> 
> 
> Now I see that the date on the bootup screen says 2006 (I've had this box since 2004). Dammit, must be a software upgrade!
> 
> 
> Long story short, I'm now unable to have the box output a signal over the DVI and component at the same time. Unplug my DVI cable, BAM, component comes back. Don't ask why I want both signals, it's a longer story.
> 
> 
> Well at least it wasn't my display that crapped out. Now to figure out all these new aspect ratio settings.
> 
> 
> I want the old software BACK!
> 
> 
> -Pete



They nuked my Pace HD box overnight as well. I have that box hooked up to a 480i tv over component. I had to revert to s-video in order change the settings on the cable box to output 480i instead of 1080i. When I reverted back to 480i over component, the aspect ratio seemed ok, but Dolby Digital output was screwed up. After another reboot, I got that working again. The only positive with the software upgrade is that I can now access diagnostic mode.


Now this box behaves like the SA 8000 HD box in my basement, which I hate more than anything. I've begged TWC to give me another Pace box to replace, the SA, but they wouldn't. Now I guess it doesn't matter anymore.


----------



## rpk113

I still hear that the Pace box is better than the Pioneer box. You guys/gals should be lucky in SI. At least you can get the Pace box, were stuck here with piocrap...


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eddieb187* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Scott
> 
> I live in Upstate NY, Sullivan Cty.
> 
> Go to channel # 996.
> 
> Look more than half way down the list for "Passport Version" on the left.
> 
> My says, Passport Echo 2.5.051.
> 
> OS Version is: PowerTV 6.14.69.1sp
> 
> I doubt we got an update before NYC.
> 
> See what yours says on channel 996.
> 
> Ed



Well I have a Pace 550, SA3250HD, and a SA8300HD in my house and ALL received updates last night, and now my Passport version is 2.5.051


----------



## stoli412




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *QMAN71* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well I have a Pace 550, SA3250HD, and a SA8300HD in my house and ALL received updates last night, and now my Passport version is 2.5.051



Still on 1.8.112 here in Brooklyn. If you're in SI and got the 2.5 update, hopefully the rest of us in NYC aren't far behind. I'm hoping the update will resolve my HDMI issues (black boxes on power on, and crazy front display blinking [causing reboots and missed recordings] on power off).


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eddieb187* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Still Passport but now says Aptiv software during boot.
> 
> They updated the search feature, removed keyword search, only title seach now.
> 
> Added an extra warning when deleting recorded programs.
> 
> Updated the channel logos in the guide.
> 
> That's all I can see so far except for the crashing for me.
> 
> I'm suprised NYC didn't get this update first, you get everything else before we do.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply.



Keyword search still works but there's an extra keypress involved now. Click guide, C, and then C again to bring up the keyword option.


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stoli412* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Still on 1.8.112 here in Brooklyn. If you're in SI and got the 2.5 update, hopefully the rest of us in NYC aren't far behind. I'm hoping the update will resolve my HDMI issues (black boxes on power on, and crazy front display blinking [causing reboots and missed recordings] on power off).



Well it looks like the crazy front blinking is gone (I used to get this when I would turn my TV off and leave the cable box on). However, I just turned my cable box on and then the TV, and I was frozen with the HDCP message in front of the picture of the last channel I had on, then after a minute the box rebooted itself.


----------



## CynKennard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *QMAN71* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well I have a Pace 550, SA3250HD, and a SA8300HD in my house and ALL received updates last night, and now my Passport version is 2.5.051



My Pace HD STB and my SA8300HD were updated on Staten Island. The Pace used to stretch SD output from the S-video output to perfectly fit my 16:9 display which I would set to a non-linear stretch mode. However, the stretch mode has been destroyed! It way over stretches by perhaps 20% to 30% which crops too much of the picture. For me, this was one of the Pace's best features.


In addition, I lost 4 or 5 recent recordings from my 8300 and several recordings that I had erased reappeared! The lost recordings are mostly unrecoverable (network programs).


Cynthia


----------



## Dm84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rpk113* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I still hear that the Pace box is better than the Pioneer box. You guys/gals should be lucky in SI. At least you can get the Pace box, were stuck here with piocrap...



We can't get it anymore. I've tried swapping out my SA box and all they'll give me is a replacement SA box.


----------



## peter_moy13

OK, nice to know I'm not the only Pace user in Staten Island that is unhappy.


I do have two questions.


1. I used to use the pass thru feature of the box to set the HD resolution. 720p stations would be sent as 720p to my display and 1080i will be 1080i. It this still possible? Under the display output of the new menu, I've checked off all 4 resolutions hoping it'll just pick the correct one.


2. What is this new diagnostic mode and how can I access it? Is there anything in there that is useful?


On a related note, channel changes are now slower than before. It takes a bit to output the signal and the sound follows about 1/2 a sec later.


I've also noticed that on 16x9 programming, I can see a thin vertical line where the 4x3 borders would be. I've verified that it is not burn in on my display since I don't see it with my 1080i upconverting DVD or PC input. Note that when changing the channel to a HD one, you'll see a greenish gray background where the 4x3 screen would be, and a lighter gray background where the vertical letterbox bars are. All this happens about 1/2 a sec before the picture appears.


I've also noticed more audio dropouts than in the past. I'm still annoyed with the lack of dual DVI and component output. Maybe I should just upgrade to the SA8300 box and use HDMI?










-Pete


----------



## EricScott

Still have 1.81.112 on my 2 8300 in Manhattan.


Although strangely around 9pm last night I thought I was maybe getting an update. Was recording one program and watching it about 15 minutes behind in the buffer. All of sudden I got the HDCP issue (I'm using HDMI/DVI to my Samsung DLP) - static for a second and then a weird looking red screen with a faint HDCP message in the background - recognized it b/c I've seen it many times before. I unplugged the HDMI end of the cable (w/o turning off the box) and when I hooked it back up, I got the weird "L-Shape" block of black towards the right part of the screen. I've heard others describe this but I've never seen it before. Unseated HDMI again and replugged and it appeared to be back to normal. Went back to the recording and everything was fine. Figured I was maybe getting or about to get an update but checked this morning and both boxes are still 112.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What a crock!
> 
> That explanation blows. If TW already receives espn2 there should not be any issues to discuss with Disney regarding the HD feed. If I'm wrong and Disney is making unjustifiable demands with TW then TW should bring this to the attention of the public (specifically their customers) so we can voice our discontent. I don't believe it for a moment.
> 
> Spend a dime, TW, take out an ad and let the world know.
> 
> Fat chance.



I might add that Mr. Dressler might be correct. While I'm not privvy to the negotiation details, Disney has been known to try to force all kinds of things down the throats of cable operators during negotiations (remember 4 or 5 years ago when we lost WABC for a few days due to a breakdown in negotiations between TWC & Disney? I think it was in relation to fees that Disney wanted to charge for its channels)....


These are the kinds of shady dealings that go on all the time between cable companies and content providers. It's a dirty business for sure.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gerrard00* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> total newb question, but how much HD content should I expect the 8300HD to be able to store? My box seems to max out at about six hours of HD content, which seems unreasonable. I called customer service, and there solution is to bring in the box for a replacement. I also checked the diagnostics, and I notice that with only a single show (the mets game, recording now) the hard drive is already using ~100/150 GB. Tips or pointers are appreciated...



Cold reboot -- unplug the box (when it's not recording), wait 30 seconds, and plug it back in. This should restore your "lost" hard drive space.


----------



## eddieb187




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stoli412* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Still on 1.8.112 here in Brooklyn. If you're in SI and got the 2.5 update, hopefully the rest of us in NYC aren't far behind. I'm hoping the update will resolve my HDMI issues (black boxes on power on, and crazy front display blinking [causing reboots and missed recordings] on power off).




The update does fix the black boxes on power up.

It also corrects the audio issue where when a recording started the box would switch from DD to 2-channel audio when you were watching TV.

That was very annoying, the volume would really get cranked up.

Unfortunately, it creates problems for HDTVs with DVI connectors.

Box will lock up when first turned on if it was last on a digital channel.

I did notice that if I put both tuners on an analog channel when you turn it off, it does not lock up when turned bck on (go figure?).

It works well if I put one tuner on channel #1 and the other on channel #2.

I'm waiting to see what happens when a scheduled recording on a digital channel occurs while the box is off and then tuned on again.

Of course this can all be avoided by just leaving the box on all the time.


----------



## eddieb187




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *QMAN71* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Keyword search still works but there's an extra keypress involved now. Click guide, C, and then C again to bring up the keyword option.




Hey, thanks a lot for that tip.

I thought the keyword search was gone.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eddieb187* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It also corrects the audio issue where when a recording started the box would switch from DD to 2-channel audio when you were watching TV.



This is good news indeed! At least it will cut down on the number of newbies asking questions about this on this thread.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eddieb187* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I did notice that if I put both tuners on an analog channel when you turn it off, it does not lock up when turned bck on (go figure?).



Hmm....not many choices for analog channels anymore....I don't think that we have any more analog-tuned channels on our lineup here in Manhattan anymore, do we?


----------



## scott_bernstein

After Fred Dressler replied to my email the other day (see above post in this thread), he must've forwarded my email to Mr. Bob Watson ([email protected]), VP of Programming & New Business Development for TWC NY/NJ, who has responded (with no new information, of course) as follows:


> Quote:
> Mr. Bernstein,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I received the email you sent to Fred Dressler and wanted you to know that Time Warner Cable of NY and NJ has been committed to HD since 2000. We currently offer 20 channels of HD programming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you noted, we recently added Universal, WPIX and SportsNet NY to your HD selections at no additional cost and hope to add more channels in the future when our capacity permits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are looking at all of the available and soon to be available HD channels to determine which channels can provide the most benefit to the greatest number of customers, so that as we make channel space available we are adding highly valued channels first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We appreciate your business and I hope this explains some of the way we offer HD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your email and for being a Time Warner Cable customer.



I think we need to keep up the pressure on these guys -- be respectful and business-like (no need to resort to profanity [i.e. "...getting screwed by Time Warner"], but anyone who cares should email Mr. Dressler & Mr. Watson. They need to know truly how great the demand is for HD programming.....


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...we need to keep up the pressure on these guys -- be respectful and business-like, but anyone who cares should email Mr. Dressler & Mr. Watson. They need to know truly how great the demand is for HD programming.....



Agree! ^


Watson quote: _We are looking at all of the available and soon to be available HD channels to determine which channels can provide the most benefit to the greatest number of customers, so that as we make channel space available we are adding highly valued channels first._


Ay yi yi!!

I'd like to be a fly on the wall in that meeting.


Geeze, I could only imagine how they'll cook that PC soup knowing the way TW caters to their multi cultural customer base...

*Ok, so we need some other language channels besides these English HD channels--- how about one Bengali, one Hangul, throw in a Hakka, maybe a Urdu..*


Arrrrrrrgh!


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> *Ok, so we need some other language channels besides these English HD channels--- how about one Bengali, one Hangul, throw in a Hakka, maybe a Urdu..*



Or..."We need more religious channels, more 'family' channels, more channels that show 227 & Sanford and Son reruns, a 24 hour 'Law And Order' channel, and certainly more HD channels that show 99% stretched content like TNT-HD"


Makes me shudder just thinking about it!


----------



## scott_bernstein

I posted this in another thread, but seems appropriate for this thread:




I'm sure this [ESPN2-HD and the World Cup Finals not being available on TWC-NYC] is not making the public radar because the percentage of people who are HDTV-knowledgeable, are aware of ESPN2-HD, and also care about the World Cup is very small. (Compared to the number of people who watch Disney Channel or WABC). So we're not making enough waves.


Maybe someone on this board who cares enough about it should contact the newsroom at the Daily News or NY Post to tip them off to the story? Seems like exactly the type of thing they'd love to cover (especially The Post, being owned by Rupert Murdoch's News Corp which owns Fox, which has their own history of contentious negotiations with TWC -- recall when they had to sue TWC to get them to carry Fox News?).



Just another avenue to attack this front on, for those who are motiviated....


Scott


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Or..."We need more religious channels, more 'family' channels, more channels that show 227 & Sanford and Son reruns, and certainly more HD channels that show 99% stretched content like TNT-HD"
> 
> 
> Makes me shudder just thinking about it!



Exactly, your guesses are as good as mine.

All one has to do is look at TW's track record. Their programming choices speak for themselves.


What the heck could make me feel comfortable about Bob Watson saying that he's going to make a choice for me?!?!?


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Exactly, your guesses are as good as mine.
> 
> All one has to do is look at TW's track record. Their programming choices speak for themselves.



Although, to some extent, one must wonder (especially based upon the ongoing "negotiations" for ESPN2HD) which channels they've added by choice, or which ones they've been strongarmed into carrying as part of packages with other channels that they really do want.


Even though it wouldn't seem it, these are very tricky negotiations involving VERY large multimillion-dollar congolmorates that are used to always getting their way (with us, the consumer feeling the pain in the middle).


----------



## bgrbb

Why are the YES HD games shown on a channel I can't schedule recordings on in advance?


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bgrbb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Why are the YES HD games shown on a channel I can't schedule recordings on in advance?



I think it is because YES is not a full dedicated HD channel like SNY. Hence they show the home games in HD, but the remaining YES content in SD.


I am guessing right now it is not worth it for TWC to give YES HD their own channel. Same for MSG and MSG HD.


I wish they would though. Would make life a lot easier and not have to worry about the HD feed being cut off due to some poorly set timer at the central office.


----------



## Goatweed

the HD feed of the game was awful last night, I saw lots of stuttering & artifacts. I even rebooted the machine try & rectify it, but it didn;t work. Eventually it stopped but I haven;t seen it get that bad in a very long time. I hope this isn't something I have to look forward to with this new firmware version.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Goatweed* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> the HD feed of the game was awful last night, I saw lots of stuttering & artifacts. I even rebooted the machine try & rectify it, but it didn;t work. Eventually it stopped but I haven;t seen it get that bad in a very long time. I hope this isn't something I have to look forward to with this new firmware version.










The YES HD game looked pretty good last night in Queens, no problems here.


----------



## bgrbb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think it is because YES is not a full dedicated HD channel like SNY. Hence they show the home games in HD, but the remaining YES content in SD.
> 
> 
> I am guessing right now it is not worth it for TWC to give YES HD their own channel. Same for MSG and MSG HD.
> 
> 
> I wish they would though. Would make life a lot easier and not have to worry about the HD feed being cut off due to some poorly set timer at the central office.



I don't care about a fully dedicated YES HD. All I ask for is to enable the DVR to record the channel they show the games on. It's ridiculous. I can't watch the games in HD half the time b/c I'm at work and can't schedule it in advance. Very frustrating.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bgrbb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> All I ask for is to enable the DVR to record the channel they show the games on. It's ridiculous. I can't watch the games in HD half the time b/c I'm at work and can't schedule it in advance. Very frustrating.



Why not drop a (business-like, respectful) letter to Bob Watson whose address is just a few emails back on this thread? Explain to him your issue, and ask if there's any way we can work with his people to get it resolved.


----------



## TMSKILZ

Haven't seen anyone post this yet, but the night of the Boxing match (De La Hoya vs Mayorga) I went to Ch.720 PPV-HD & saw that the boxing match wasn't listed for purchase, but it was available on the reg Non-HD PPV Ch. So I called up TWC that night & was told by the Rep that boxing would no longer be carried in HD on Ch.720 PPV-HD!


Thanks TWC NYC!


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TMSKILZ* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Haven't seen anyone post this yet, but the night of the Boxing match (De La Hoya vs Mayorga) I went to Ch.720 PPV-HD & saw that the boxing match wasn't listed for purchase, but it was available on the reg Non-HD PPV Ch. So I called up TWC that night & was told by the Rep that boxing would no longer be carried in HD on Ch.720 PPV-HD!
> 
> 
> Thanks TWC NYC!



I hope that they have movies to rent in HD like other TWC Markets.


they would make more $ then the occasional Boxing event


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I hope that they have movies to rent in HD like other TWC Markets.
> 
> 
> they would make more $ then the occasional Boxing event



My guess is that the supposed maxed-out bandwidth is the issue preventing them from offering HD PPV here in Manhattan. They did give us UHD, SNY-HD & WPIX-HD -- one of which replaced the never-publicly-announced UPN-HD, but the bandwidth for the other two had to come from somewhere -- maybe it was the HD-PPV bandwidth that they repurposed?


----------



## shemmy

I just sent this e-mail to Watson at TWC:

Mr. Watson, I am writing to bring to your attention a problem that I have been having with TWCNYC's HD service. I have emailed the support people several times about this issue and have received no substantive response.


I lease two SA8300HD DVRs from you and pay over $175 a month to TWC. One of the reasons that I ordered the HD boxes was to get Yankees games in HD, and the obvious reason that I have two DVRs is to record programs that I want to watch when I am away from the TV. TWC has, for no reason I have ever heard, nor any reason I can imagine, set up its broadcast of Yankees games on YESHD in such a way that they are impossible to record using TWC's own DVR. In case you are unaware, as many of your employees seem to be, TWC broadcasts Yankees games in HD on channel 708, which is only turned on the moment the broadcast starts and is switched off at a fixed time -- which happens to often occur well before the game is over (it's like nobody over there ever watched a baseball game, or heard of extra innings, or even a 9-inning game that lasts more than three hours). I have had to switch over to channel 30 to watch the conclusion of several games because 708 went off the air.


The equally ridiculous result of this system is that the DVR cannot be set to record these games in advance, even when they appear in the guide. The channel is listed as "unrecordable" and even an attempt to record the game manually is rejected. Therefore, two of the things I am paying for I am not getting: I cannot watch and record Yankees games in HD. So far as I can tell, there is no reason that this set-up is necessary, and I have never received a single explanation for this system. Please contact me at your earliest convenience to let me know when this situation will be corrected.


Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## TonyNYC

Nice letter.


Please post and let us know what you receive in response.


----------



## shemmy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Nice letter.
> 
> 
> Please post and let us know what you receive in response.



Will do. But I'm not holding my breath...


----------



## garysi

I just talked to some former co-workers at TWC and they understand the problems that were brought on by the software change. They really don't know when the fixes will all be done, but they are working on it as I write. The DVI and Component issue(it's one or the other now) will be fixed. You will be able to use both eventually. They understand the stretch problem and all the other quirks. AFA the stretch problem, I find that using component out and setting the aspect ratio to 4:3 and the 16:9 set to letterbox will fix the picture in SD, but this fix is only temporary. You will have to reset it when the final patches are inserted into the software fix.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garysi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just talked to some former co-workers at TWC and they understand the problems that were brought on by the software change. They really don't know when the fixes will all be done, but they are working on it as I write. The DVI and Component issue(it's one or the other now) will be fixed. You will be able to use both eventually. They understand the stretch problem and all the other quirks. AFA the stretch problem, I find that using component out and setting the aspect ratio to 4:3 and the 16:9 set to letterbox will fix the picture in SD, but this fix is only temporary. You will have to reset it when the final patches are inserted into the software fix.



For what it's worth, we're still at the old software revision in Manhattan.......


----------



## shemmy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shemmy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just sent this e-mail to Watson at TWC:
> 
> Mr. Watson, I am writing to bring to your attention a problem that I have been having with TWCNYC's HD service. I have emailed the support people several times about this issue and have received no substantive response.
> 
> 
> I lease two SA8300HD DVRs from you and pay over $175 a month to TWC. One of the reasons that I ordered the HD boxes was to get Yankees games in HD, and the obvious reason that I have two DVRs is to record programs that I want to watch when I am away from the TV. TWC has, for no reason I have ever heard, nor any reason I can imagine, set up its broadcast of Yankees games on YESHD in such a way that they are impossible to record using TWC's own DVR. In case you are unaware, as many of your employees seem to be, TWC broadcasts Yankees games in HD on channel 708, which is only turned on the moment the broadcast starts and is switched off at a fixed time -- which happens to often occur well before the game is over (it's like nobody over there ever watched a baseball game, or heard of extra innings, or even a 9-inning game that lasts more than three hours). I have had to switch over to channel 30 to watch the conclusion of several games because 708 went off the air.
> 
> 
> The equally ridiculous result of this system is that the DVR cannot be set to record these games in advance, even when they appear in the guide. The channel is listed as "unrecordable" and even an attempt to record the game manually is rejected. Therefore, two of the things I am paying for I am not getting: I cannot watch and record Yankees games in HD. So far as I can tell, there is no reason that this set-up is necessary, and I have never received a single explanation for this system. Please contact me at your earliest convenience to let me know when this situation will be corrected.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.



The reply:

It is possible that YES has set a no-record limit, which we will check with YES directly.

We have recently opened the window on the HD games are looking at opening the window even further to include before and long after the game.

Sorry for the inconvenience.


Bob Watson

Time Warner Cable


----------



## shemmy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shemmy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The reply:
> 
> It is possible that YES has set a no-record limit, which we will check with YES directly.
> 
> We have recently opened the window on the HD games are looking at opening the window even further to include before and long after the game.
> 
> Sorry for the inconvenience.
> 
> 
> Bob Watson
> 
> Time Warner Cable



Well, maybe they don't actually have any clue what's going on. The subsequent exchange:

Me: Thank you for your reply. If it helps you to figure out what's wrong,

you can record the game on 708 when it's actually on. The problem is

that it can't be set in advance to record when you are not in front of

the set.

__

Is there a listing in the guide when you try to schedule a record

session in advance?

Bob Watson

Time Warner Cable

__

Me: Yes, but if I hit the record button it says the channel is

"unrecordable" and if I slect it from the guide, the option to record is

grayed out.

__

Do me a favor and try it in the half hour before the game when the pregame is on chnl 708. If it works then we will look at how the time period outside the open window is classified. Thanks.

Bob Watson

Time Warner Cable

__


----------



## TonyNYC

I guess that response is better than receiving the standard "we are looking into it". Still does not fully solve the problem though.


----------



## TonyNYC

On a different note. Has anyone using the SA 8300 and the "stretch" mode feature noticed that the picture is overstretched cutting off some image?


I was toying with the 3 modes last week going back and forth between stretch and sidebars and noticed on the YES network that the Yankees game was being reshown. As I was watching with sidebars, I saw MLB scores and recap being displayed in a blue field on the bottom of the screen. When I went back to stretch mode, I could not see them as I could in sidebar mode. I checked to see that my HD was not in "zoom" mode accidentally and it was normal.


Has anyone else noticed on their model HD's that stretch mode overdoes it or is it just me and a unique problem?


To check, just go to a channel that will have a little movement of the camera like NY 1 news and look at the background and switch between the 2 modes and see if you notice more view with the sidebars on. Then go to stretch and see if that same image is stretched from what you viewed in sidebar mode.


I am just curious if anyone else noticed overstretching of a non zoomed picture?


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shemmy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do me a favor and try it in the half hour before the game when the pregame is on chnl 708. If it works then we will look at how the time period outside the open window is classified. Thanks.
> 
> Bob Watson
> 
> Time Warner Cable



Nice job! At least a little bit of progress made, and someone who actually has the power to do something about it is aware of the problem.


Bob Watson does indeed seem to be a valuable contact in an otherwise impenetrable company which is hidden behind a sea of clueless "customer service" people.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shemmy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The reply:
> 
> We have recently opened the window on the HD games are looking at opening the window even further to include before and long after the game.
> 
> Sorry for the inconvenience.
> 
> 
> Bob Watson
> 
> Time Warner Cable



I have noticed that the window is open longer than it was a few weeks ago when many of us (me, for one) were squawking about this specific problem. This is progress.


----------



## DEEM

I don't know if I have the correct settings on my Plasma or Cable box but aren't you able have the HDTV signal fill the entire screen? For some reason only about four channels fill the screen as of now. Currently NBC and a couple others don't fill and I have grey bars either on the sides or on top. (even my Tvs zoom function doesn't take care of it)


Any help would be appreciated


PS Currently I have my pio set to picture adjust off (cable box I have all selected formats except 480p).


Thanks


----------



## surfinusa88

SATA now works on TWC-NYC 8300HD!!


Just now I successfully hooked up an external 250GB SATA to my 8300HD. My DVR AVFS diagnostic screen now shows 364.5GB capacity and the drive light is busily flashing away as it records the Yankee Game (kills me to do thisI'm a Met fan but they're not on for another 15 minutes).


Here are the particulars:


Passport v2.5.051

Western Digital 250GB IDE (yes IDE) drive - model WD25000LB

External IDE to SATA enclosure

3 ft. SATA to eSATA cable bought from cooldrives


Some quick observations:


Drive was immediately recognized and DVR asked to format it. Took about 2 minutes. I then started recording the Yankee game. As an experiment I powered off the drive. The DVR immediately sensed it and told me the drive was disconnected. When I reconnected it the DVR asked me to push A on the remote and the DVR rebooted and the drive was back up and recording in about 2 minutes!


----------



## mikeM1

WHAT is that annoying noise i'm hearing during tonite's Nets-Mia game on TNT HD??...it's like a low frequency droning noise...it's constant during the game...VERY annoying!


----------



## CynKennard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> On a different note. Has anyone using the SA 8300 and the "stretch" mode feature noticed that the picture is overstretched cutting off some image?
> 
> 
> I was toying with the 3 modes last week going back and forth between stretch and sidebars and noticed on the YES network that the Yankees game was being reshown. As I was watching with sidebars, I saw MLB scores and recap being displayed in a blue field on the bottom of the screen. When I went back to stretch mode, I could not see them as I could in sidebar mode. I checked to see that my HD was not in "zoom" mode accidentally and it was normal.
> 
> 
> Has anyone else noticed on their model HD's that stretch mode overdoes it or is it just me and a unique problem?
> 
> 
> To check, just go to a channel that will have a little movement of the camera like NY 1 news and look at the background and switch between the 2 modes and see if you notice more view with the sidebars on. Then go to stretch and see if that same image is stretched from what you viewed in sidebar mode.
> 
> 
> I am just curious if anyone else noticed overstretching of a non zoomed picture?



Tony,


See my post #7420 on 5/9/06 on the previous page. This for me is a serious problem.


Cynthia


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *surfinusa88* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> SATA now works on TWC-NYC 8300HD!!
> 
> 
> Just now I successfully hooked up an external 250GB SATA to my 8300HD. My DVR AVFS diagnostic screen now shows 364.5GB capacity and the drive light is busily flashing away as it records the Yankee Game (kills me to do thisI'm a Met fan but they're not on for another 15 minutes).
> 
> 
> Here are the particulars:
> 
> 
> Passport v2.5.051
> 
> Western Digital 250GB IDE (yes IDE) drive - model WD25000LB
> 
> External IDE to SATA enclosure
> 
> 3 ft. SATA to eSATA cable bought from cooldrives
> 
> 
> Some quick observations:
> 
> 
> Drive was immediately recognized and DVR asked to format it. Took about 2 minutes. I then started recording the Yankee game. As an experiment I powered off the drive. The DVR immediately sensed it and told me the drive was disconnected. When I reconnected it the DVR asked me to push A on the remote and the DVR rebooted and the drive was back up and recording in about 2 minutes!



Interesting. Can you check to see if the trick play features (e.g. pause, rewind, ff) work while watching "live" TV when the SATA drive is connected?


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *surfinusa88* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> SATA now works on TWC-NYC 8300HD!!
> 
> 
> Just now I successfully hooked up an external 250GB SATA to my 8300HD. My DVR AVFS diagnostic screen now shows 364.5GB capacity and the drive light is busily flashing away as it records the Yankee Game (kills me to do thisI'm a Met fan but they're not on for another 15 minutes).
> 
> 
> Here are the particulars:
> 
> 
> Passport v2.5.051
> 
> Western Digital 250GB IDE (yes IDE) drive - model WD25000LB
> 
> External IDE to SATA enclosure
> 
> 3 ft. SATA to eSATA cable bought from cooldrives
> 
> 
> Some quick observations:
> 
> 
> Drive was immediately recognized and DVR asked to format it. Took about 2 minutes. I then started recording the Yankee game. As an experiment I powered off the drive. The DVR immediately sensed it and told me the drive was disconnected. When I reconnected it the DVR asked me to push A on the remote and the DVR rebooted and the drive was back up and recording in about 2 minutes!




This is HUGE! I'll have to check to see if I have v.2.5.051 on my box. If so I'm definitely going to follow suit. Did you get the enclosure through cooldrives as well?


Is this the cable type that's needed?

http://store.yahoo.com/cooldrives/10satsaexca3.html


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EricScott* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Interesting. Can you check to see if the trick play features (e.g. pause, rewind, ff) work while watching "live" TV when the SATA drive is connected?



That is great news....I'm also wondering if these features work or not, as that would be the deciding factor for me at the current (well, as soon as the new version of the OS is pushed to our boxes in Manhattan...) time.


----------



## scherer326

I have the SA 8300 HD DVR box, is there a pass thru option or can we not do that. I have 1080 and 480 enabled for my panasonic 42-px60u plasma. Would like to enable 720 also but hate the exchange each time between a 720 & 1080 channel. Wouldnt pass thru resolve this


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For what it's worth, we're still at the old software revision in Manhattan.......



Still no update on the upper west side







Does any one know when we will get update. Thank you


----------



## surfinusa88

More info on my working SATA:


I'm located on Staten Island


The FF/REW do not work when watching live TV. Interestingly pause *does* work, but live doesn't bring you up to the present. You *can* use FF/REW when watching a show from the list as it is being recorded.


Parts:

Sata CablePart # CD-108A3 - cooldrives

IDE to SATA enclosure - part # 17-155-218 - newegg



To broadwayblue - That's the part


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CynKennard* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Tony,
> 
> 
> See my post #7420 on 5/9/06 on the previous page. This for me is a serious problem.
> 
> 
> Cynthia



Yes, there seems to be a slight loss of picture in stretch mode between the left and right of the screen.


I shrunk the picture using my HD's control forcing a 4:3 image from the stretch to 16:9 to see if it was my TV and it isn't. Seems however the stretch mode is configured cuts off some of the screen on the sides. When returning to sidebars, you can clearly see some more visual.


Guess we are going to have to wait for a new firmware release.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *surfinusa88* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Western Digital 250GB IDE (yes IDE) drive - model WD25000LB



Is there any particular reason that you went with a 250GB drive? Do you think there'd be an issue with using a bigger one?


----------



## surfinusa88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is there any particular reason that you went with a 250GB drive? Do you think there'd be an issue with using a bigger one?



No reason other than I had it laying around. I had just bought it at the latest wootoff for $50. It's refurbed and only 2MB buffer but seems to work fine.


I believe I've seen posts of people using a larger drive with SARA, not sure about Passport


----------



## rbienstock

Does anyone with a decent contact at TWC know when the update will be rolled out in Manhattan? CS is clueless.


----------



## orbeyonde

does anyone who has received the new software update know if the SA8300HD will now allow HDMI switching?


I would love it if they could finally get their act in gear and I coul have only one wire going to my TV from my receiver.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orbeyonde* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> does anyone who has received the new software update know if the SA8300HD will now allow HDMI switching?
> 
> 
> I would love it if they could finally get their act in gear and I coul have only one wire going to my TV from my receiver.



Does any one know when and if this will happen???


----------



## ANGEL 35

Any one in Manhattan ????


----------



## dontdothat88

anybody know if the mets/yankees series will be in high def anywhere??? we have wpix hd but it dont look like its going to be hd, if not what the he77 good is wpix hd!?!?!?


----------



## Zeppo

Was the game not in HD on WB last night? So far the home games on WB have been in HD, and look just as good as the SNY games.


This afternoon, it's on Fox, and I must say it looks like crap compared to SNY. I don't remember all Fox sports looking this poor, but maybe my memory is suspect.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zeppo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Was the game not in HD on WB last night? So far the home games on WB have been in HD, and look just as good as the SNY games.
> 
> 
> This afternoon, it's on Fox, and I must say it looks like crap compared to SNY. I don't remember all Fox sports looking this poor, but maybe my memory is suspect.



the game yesterday on WB-11 was in HD.


----------



## bigd86




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zeppo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This afternoon, it's on Fox, and I must say it looks like crap compared to SNY. I don't remember all Fox sports looking this poor, but maybe my memory is suspect.



You're right, the game today *DOES* look like crap-almost as if it was one of their old 480P games.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigd86* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You're right, the game today *DOES* look like crap-almost as if it was one of their old 480P games.



something that bad, it has to be widescreen 480p.


----------



## barrianne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I posted this in another thread, but seems appropriate for this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure this [ESPN2-HD and the World Cup Finals not being available on TWC-NYC] is not making the public radar because the percentage of people who are HDTV-knowledgeable, are aware of ESPN2-HD, and also care about the World Cup is very small. (Compared to the number of people who watch Disney Channel or WABC). So we're not making enough waves.
> 
> 
> Maybe someone on this board who cares enough about it should contact the newsroom at the Daily News or NY Post to tip them off to the story? Seems like exactly the type of thing they'd love to cover (especially The Post, being owned by Rupert Murdoch's News Corp which owns Fox, which has their own history of contentious negotiations with TWC -- recall when they had to sue TWC to get them to carry Fox News?).
> 
> 
> 
> Just another avenue to attack this front on, for those who are motiviated....
> 
> 
> Scott



Question: According to the schedule the Finals will be available on ABC, although not on HD(?) How can they not show one of the most globally watched shows in HD? Also, one quarterfinal will only be shown on ESPN2 so therefore unavailable to TWCNYC subscribers. Is this correct?


I'm thinking about getting premium HD just for the World Cup and then cancelling afterwards, since in general I'm not interested in premium HD.


----------



## coneyparleg

I'm getting bad distortion on all channels in UES circa 8-9 pm, anyone else?


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coneyparleg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm getting bad distortion on all channels in UES circa 8-9 pm, anyone else?




Yes. Getting distortions right now on all channels







. Im on the u.pper west side


----------



## g3on3o

can i replace my pioneer 3510 voyager hdtv for my own bought scientific atlantic? Is there a list of compatible cable boxes that work with TWC in NYC? thanks in advance


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zeppo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This afternoon, it's on Fox, and I must say it looks like crap compared to SNY. I don't remember all Fox sports looking this poor, but maybe my memory is suspect.



It wasn't in HD on Fox -- just widescreen SD. Note that the listings on the guide didn't have it listed as HD.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *g3on3o* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> can i replace my pioneer 3510 voyager hdtv for my own bought scientific atlantic? Is there a list of compatible cable boxes that work with TWC in NYC? thanks in advance



It seems unlikely that you can replace the cable boxes that TWC provides with one of your own choosing.


For you to get any of the "paid" channels, the box must be "authorized" by TWC, and they are not going to authorize a box that they haven't provided.


----------



## coneyparleg

I am thinking about buying the following receiver: http://www.jr.com/JRProductPage.process?Product=4109401 

the SONY HT-DDW900 5.1

Does anyone know if the HDMI switching will work with the 8300? It says HDMI passthru, will this trip up the HDCP?

ANy info or Ideas will be greatly apreciated.

Thanks


----------



## raoul

I did a search. I did a search. I'm now more confused than ever.


Can I get DD 5.1 output from my 8300HD DVR? There are all these bugs that I read about. My configuration, for what it's worth is:


Video:

[8300HD DVR] -> DVI -> [DVDO IScan HD] -> DVI ->[JVC HX2]

Audio:

[8300HD DVR] -> Toslink -> [DVDO IScan HD] -> Toslink -> [Yamaha HTR 5140]


Thanks to those who know...


Using Passport ****ing OS.


----------



## orbeyonde

has anyone tried HDMI passthrough since the software update to see if it now works?


----------



## orbeyonde




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raoul* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I did a search. I did a search. I'm now more confused than ever.
> 
> 
> Can I get DD 5.1 output from my 8300HD DVR? There are all these bugs that I read about. My configuration, for what it's worth is:
> 
> 
> Video:
> 
> [8300HD DVR] -> DVI -> [DVDO IScan HD] -> DVI ->[JVC HX2]
> 
> Audio:
> 
> [8300HD DVR] -> Toslink -> [DVDO IScan HD] -> Toslink -> [Yamaha HTR 5140]
> 
> 
> Thanks to those who know...
> 
> 
> Using Passport ****ing OS.



I have 8300HD and no prob with DD 5.1. There were some earlier probs but they seem to have stopped with the software update.


----------



## LL3HD

A question for some of the people here who have been watching HD on TWNY for a few years or more-- do you think that the HD quality is not as good as it used to be on our TW system? I realize there are many variables but just in general, do you see a lesser wow factor in HD?


I haven't done any special testing, as some here- (as John Mason), I only go by what I see. One easy point of reference that I have always used and always has worked for me is, when watching sporting events, I look to the crowds of people. I always make a point to observe the quality of the HD by the magnificent detail in the little faces in the stands. I recall seeing much more detail in years past than I see today. And I'm referring to comparing exact situations-- comparing an indoor or outdoor event with a similar event, Hockey game, Tennis match, Basketball, Football, Golf etc.


While watching this post season basketball, I look into the stands and see a face not as crystal clear as I was able to see several years ago. I don't need any special testing gear to see that the quality is not the same. Just thought I'd put this out there.


----------



## AndyHDTV

I haven't noticed much difference between the PQ from years ago to now. All I know is that The PQ could be bumped up on TNT & HDNet Movies.


----------



## AndyHDTV

FYI, there is a video running on channel 1892 here in manhattan showing TWC accomplishments, LOL I wonder why HD isn't on their.


The name of the Internally developed set-top box software is MDN, "Mystro Digital Navigator". It will allow for Start Over Technology. Unknown release date.


----------



## AndyHDTV

Just a reminder


Deals for:


ESPN2-HD - on the near horizon

National Geographic-HD - on the near horizon

TMC-HD - is done

CINEMAX-HD - is almost done

STARZ-HD - End of the year at the earliest

Wealth TV-HD - are not in the works

Outdoor Channel 2-HD - are not in the works

MHD (MTV) - will take many months to conclude.

Food Network-HD - Scripps has not yet made us a proposal.

HGTV-HD - Scripps has not yet made us a proposal.

NFL Network-HD - the nfl net is not likely to be on soon.

Sleuth-HD - Late 2006

A&E-HD - No Word


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just a reminder
> 
> 
> Deals for:
> 
> 
> ESPN2-HD - on the near horizon



Does that mean in time for the beginning of the 2006 baseball season as promised? Oh, wait, they already missed that target. In time for the World Cup?


> Quote:
> National Geographic-HD - on the near horizon



And will there be a slot for it when it is done?


> Quote:
> TMC-HD - is done



Really? Does that mean it'll be on the air by the end of May? If they can't get the channels they've got contracts for on the air, why are they bothering to work on getting more contracts?


> Quote:
> CINEMAX-HD - is almost done



It astonishes me that TWC doesn't more or less automatically have carriage agreements with all of the TW owned channels. There shouldn't be any adversarial negotiations involved here.


> Quote:
> STARZ-HD - End of the year at the earliest



Again, does that mean it'll be on the air, or that we'll be told there's a contract but no bandwidth?


> Quote:
> Wealth TV-HD - are not in the works
> 
> Outdoor Channel 2-HD - are not in the works



I'm inclined to actually take these updates at face value.


> Quote:
> MHD (MTV) - will take many months to conclude.



By conclude, do you mean get on the air, or sign a contract?


> Quote:
> Food Network-HD - Scripps has not yet made us a proposal.
> 
> HGTV-HD - Scripps has not yet made us a proposal.



Does TWC always wait for the channels to come to them?


> Quote:
> NFL Network-HD - the nfl net is not likely to be on soon.



Will TWC subscribers be able to see HD feeds of the games that will be exclusively carried on this network in the fall?


> Quote:
> Sleuth-HD - Late 2006



I'll expect to be able to tune to it before December 31st...


> Quote:
> A&E-HD - No Word



None of this makes me optimistic. TWC has enough of a track record of not putting on channels they've got the right to carry that I no longer care when they secure the rights. If TWC wants to gain my trust on this front, they'll spend more time announcing new channels actually going on the air than they spend making excuses for why we don't have more channels. I expect to be able to see the World Cup in HD. I expect to be able to see the NFL Network games in HD. I expect every TW owned HD station to be carried on TWC.


That last point in particular dictates how little TWC takes advantage of its relationship with their corporate parent. TWC should not have to negotiate for Cinemax or HBO. When Cablevision pulled channels from TWC, all TW channels should have been pulled from Cablevision. It's as if TW doesn't really want to work with TWC...

-JMP


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> I expect to be able to see the NFL Network games in HD.



I expect you'll be disappointed. And you should be. If you interpret a TW statement of "NFL Network-HD - the nfl net is not likely to be on soon" to mean that you should expect to see that channel by this fall, then I think you have seriously misread their statement. Frankly, it sounds to me like you are reading everything with a bias toward instant solutions.


I'd like some more HD channels too (especially NFL Network-HD), but I actually appreciate it when TW gives us some feedback as to what progress is or isn't made. Based on the sentence I read, I'm _hoping_ to see NFL Net HD in the fall of 2007.


-barry


----------



## TMSKILZ

SNY-HD is very sharp & I'm impressed by their HD presentaion of Mets game seven though I'm not a big fan of Baseball anymore. PQ is outstanding!


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I expect you'll be disappointed. And you should be. If you interpret a TW statement of "NFL Network-HD - the nfl net is not likely to be on soon" to mean that you should expect to see that channel by this fall, then I think you have seriously misread their statement. Frankly, it sounds to me like you are reading everything with a bias toward instant solutions.
> 
> 
> I'd like some more HD channels too (especially NFL Network-HD), but I actually appreciate it when TW gives us some feedback as to what progress is or isn't made. Based on the sentence I read, I'm _hoping_ to see NFL Net HD in the fall of 2007.



I should have been clearer. I didn't read the statement as TWC promising that the NFL network would be available by the time the channel is airing games. That's what I expect from a cable company that cares to provide their customers with good service. I expect that if TWC wants to maintain a monopoly, they should be forced to provide the kind of service they would have to provide if they had truly viable competition.


Sure, they're trying to manage expectations now, but that's a day late and a dollar short. I've been hearing the same excuses and getting the same shoddy customer service for years. At this point they have to do more than manage expectations to win me over. They have to provide outstanding customer service, and they aren't anywhere close.

-JMP


----------



## marcos_p

I saw this on dslreports.com and thought some would be interested.

Also, does anyone know the 3 markets where switched video was already tested and which markets are planned for next year?

http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/74811 

"Speaking this week at the CableLabs Financial Analyst Conference in New York, Time Warner Cable CEO Glenn Britt said the company's primary thrust in 2006 has been to employ switched digital video (SDV). The technology frees up bandwidth on cable systems by delivering fewer channels to the cable-box, and keeping the rest waiting at the edge router.


A trial of the technology in Austin resulted in bandwidth savings greater than fifty percent, according to Time Warner execs. Out of the 1,000 homes in that trial, 45 out of 170 channels were being simultaneously viewed. The remaining un-used channels still gobbled up network bandwidth while sitting un-viewed.


Time Warner, the most aggressive MSO on this front, says they've deployed this technology in three markets, with four to six planned next year. When asked about the cost of such an initiative, Britt states the MSO rolled out switched digital, digital simulcast and "Start Over" technology in one recent market for about $16 per home."


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ... All I know is that The PQ could be bumped up on TNT...



To say the least^

TNT is certainly not an HD showcase channel.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> To say the least^
> 
> TNT is certainly not an HD showcase channel.



Ha! How can one really even consider it an HD channel at all? It seems like >50% of what they show is S T R E T C H E D in a HORRIBLE way.....


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just a reminder
> 
> 
> Deals for:
> 
> 
> ESPN2-HD - on the near horizon
> 
> National Geographic-HD - on the near horizon
> 
> TMC-HD - is done
> 
> CINEMAX-HD - is almost done
> 
> STARZ-HD - End of the year at the earliest
> 
> Wealth TV-HD - are not in the works
> 
> Outdoor Channel 2-HD - are not in the works
> 
> MHD (MTV) - will take many months to conclude.
> 
> Food Network-HD - Scripps has not yet made us a proposal.
> 
> HGTV-HD - Scripps has not yet made us a proposal.
> 
> NFL Network-HD - the nfl net is not likely to be on soon.
> 
> Sleuth-HD - Late 2006
> 
> A&E-HD - No Word



It seems to me that these negotiations at the corporate level seem to have little bearing on when or if any channel actually shows up on our system or not (Where is TMC-HD if the deal is done?)


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ha! How can one really even consider it an HD channel at all? It seems like >50% of what they show is S T R E T C H E D in a HORRIBLE way.....










Can't disagree with that....

but I was specifically referring to TNT's HD broadcasts (is there anything else on that channel in HD besides basketball?). It's been looking worse than before.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Boy, some thread here... being a TW-NYC customer, I love it!


Lots to talk about, but I have a question I'll start with. I had read a discussion elsewhere about the "black bars/pillars," and their color. Specifically, sometimes these are light gray, some times, dark black (forgetting that some channels like YES in HD put actual images as part of the pillar area). I've tried to follow and see any patterns about when one or the other is used, so far, it appears totally random.


The box is a 8300HD, and I see some "elsewhere" claim one can set "borders" to be all black once you get a SA box into some diagnostic mode. I found 2 things... tuning to channel 996 (seems useful for an easy way to tell the OS version) and a "press/hold Exit/Select on the box, then Exit" (very cool, I can get to a screen that tells me the HD space, used and free). Neither of these two things seem to allow me to change the bars to black only.


Anyone have an idea of how to do this?


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have an idea of how to do this?



Yes. Move to a city where the SARA operating system is used on the 8300HD. Black bars are not an option with the Passport OS used by TWCNYC.


----------



## AndyHDTV

My Email:

Can you tell me when TW will have HD versions of Cinemax, The Movie Channel & Starz?

I know Cablevision carries all of the premiums in HD for their customers. I myself have been waiting patiently for well over a year and have been wasting money in the hopes that I would get these channels.The only premiums that I watch is HBO & Showtime and that's only because they have an HD version for me. I looks like I will be canceling my subscripstions to some premium channels that I can't bare to watch in SD.


Dressler's Response:

"it would appear that with current plant upgrade plans, these HD services will be made available sometime in "07."



OMG. I'm cancelling all my premiums except hbo & Showtime until january 07'. If they have any competence at all it better be up and running by then.


----------



## margoba

To me, the statement "sometime in 07" means on or before December 31, 2007. I certainly wouldn't expect to see these HD services in January of 2007.


----------



## margoba

First, I suspect that if want a TWC that "cares to provide their customers with good service", you had better define what you mean by "customers". I suspect that the best way for TWC to provide what a large majority of customers want is to abandon HD entirely. My guess is that HD is pretty much a loss leader right now (OK, maybe a break even product) to position themselves for the future. I wonder what percent of TWC's customers have HD. Since HD owners are probably big spenders, I'd guess that the percentage of revenue from HD owners is bigger than the user percentage, but I'd bet it's still pretty small.


Another guess on my part, but given the way technology is moving around in a scattergun manner (satellite, FIOS, Internet TV, distribution over power lines), I doubt that TWC expects to be a monopoly for long (maybe a few years, but no longer). In fact, they are (incorrectly in my mind) already arguing that they are no longer a monopoly.


I've actually been moderately happy with TWC customer service -- I guess my expectations are lower than yours. In any event, one has to balance customer service with price and product to reach a decision. For example, suppose that there was a new cable company (call it TWC2); now suppose that they offered exactly the same products that TWC does, but TWC2 had excellent customer service. Would you be willing to pay $10 a month more for this? How about $50? Frankly, I think I'm paying enough right now, and I'm getting enough customer service to take advantage of the service. Yeah sometimes I get pissed at their inanities, but they do provide me with a working cable system with lots of programs that I like to watch, and they are remarkably reliable.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmp_nyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I should have been clearer. I didn't read the statement as TWC promising that the NFL network would be available by the time the channel is airing games. That's what I expect from a cable company that cares to provide their customers with good service. I expect that if TWC wants to maintain a monopoly, they should be forced to provide the kind of service they would have to provide if they had truly viable competition.
> 
> 
> Sure, they're trying to manage expectations now, but that's a day late and a dollar short. I've been hearing the same excuses and getting the same shoddy customer service for years. At this point they have to do more than manage expectations to win me over. They have to provide outstanding customer service, and they aren't anywhere close.
> 
> -JMP


----------



## Riverside_Guy

I think people define "customer service" in vastly different ways. Some seem to say they have bad customer service because they don't carry tons of HD channels...


For me, there customer service is OK, not great, but not the pits. Around Xmas I had a service issue and they missed 2 appointments. I complained and they comped me an entire month of all services.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For me, there customer service is OK, not great, but not the pits. Around Xmas I had a service issue and they missed 2 appointments. I complained and they comped me an entire month of all services.



Considering that TWCNYC was legally required to give you _*two*_ months' free service, I'd call that pretty rotten customer service. Look here.


----------



## nbuubu

Anyone know if TWC is going to offer some more reasonable service plans when these new channels eventually hit?


About a year ago I dropped the It's-All-Here package because it was an extra $20 for essentially one channel ... Showtime HD. If I'd been getting Starz, Cinemax, etc in HD, that would have been different, but I just couldn't justify the premium price for just one extra premium channel.


But I called asking about that old package deal, only to be rudely told it was gone, and that I'd have to add packages of premiums individually for much more money (seems operators can't understand why people discount the value of SD premiums).


Just wondering if any new plans are on the horizon.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

I had inquired about the light gray/bright sidebars/pillars (seems to be an issue with using a HD TV w/ a SA 8300HD under Passport/Echo) being majorly annoying and only got a suggestion I move to another city that has a cable company that uses a different OS on their cable box (real helpful suggestion!). I'm surprised that there aren't a ton of folks who are as annoyed as I am (it really tends to kill watching 4:3 content because of the bright bars right next to it).


Well, I figured a way around it... while normally my 8300 goes to the TV via HDMI, I routed an S-Video cable from the 8300 to my receiver, then ran an S-Video cable to the TV on one of their S-Video inputs. I KNOW there's a lot of difference, but we ARE talking SD video here.


Spent some time going back and forth between the S-Video input and the HDMI input and I gotta say I do NOT see any real appreciable differences. PLUS, in this mode I get black sidebars!


Not happy I have to go switching inputs, but happy it works and I get black sidebars.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I had inquired about the light gray/bright sidebars/pillars (seems to be an issue with using a HD TV w/ a SA 8300HD under Passport/Echo) being majorly annoying and only got a suggestion I move to another city that has a cable company that uses a different OS on their cable box (real helpful suggestion!). I'm surprised that there aren't a ton of folks who are as annoyed as I am (it really tends to kill watching 4:3 content because of the bright bars right next to it).
> 
> 
> Well, I figured a way around it... while normally my 8300 goes to the TV via HDMI, I routed an S-Video cable from the 8300 to my receiver, then ran an S-Video cable to the TV on one of their S-Video inputs. I KNOW there's a lot of difference, but we ARE talking SD video here.
> 
> 
> Spent some time going back and forth between the S-Video input and the HDMI input and I gotta say I do NOT see any real appreciable differences. PLUS, in this mode I get black sidebars!
> 
> 
> Not happy I have to go switching inputs, but happy it works and I get black sidebars.




A simpler method (which may or may not work depending on your display's picture modes) is to just use HDMI and set the Aspect Ratio setting on the 8300 to 16:9 and *4:3 Stretch for SD* channels and keep it on 16:9 and *4:3 Sidebar for HD* channels (this setting can be different for each output format - so as long as you enable 480i or 480p for SD channels you can independently set SD vs. HD aspect ratios). When you are watching an SD channel it will be stretched (i.e. no side bars) but then on your display, put it in 4:3 mode (or whatever your display calls it) and it should shrink the picture back to normal size with black sidebars (assuming your display inserts black and not gray). For HD channels leave your display on Wide/16:9 mode (or whatever your display calls it). No degredation in PQ. Only annoyance is the menus a squished when watching an SD channel but not a big deal.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Ah ha! VERY interesting Eric. Gotta say at first I had some disbelief... because I didn't realize the TV itself would be that smart. I thought once you set it to a given input (HDMI) everything through that input is treated the same. Obviously, I was incorrect.


Funny, I notice a quick glimpse of the squished picture with gray sidebars before the TV switches to the correct aspect ratio. And you're correct, the cable box's menus (actually, the settings menus look normal, but the guide shows the gray sidebars) do look squished... but behind them, you see the squished 4:3 picture with the gray sidebars!


In playing with those settings on the 8300, I did notice that it seemed impossible to set 480i. If I try both 480i and 480p, only 480p shows up. If I turn off 480p and set 480i, no 480 at all shows up. Could this mean that the 8300 is "up-converting" all SD from 480i to 480p?


You're done me a GREAT favor...thanks so much!


----------



## EricScott

Glad I could be helpful.


In terms of 480i vs. 480p you are right that most SD channels come through as 480p in NY. There are only a handful of true 480i channels through the 8300. So you are better off just picking 480p and leaving 480i off so that the box doesn't upconvert the 480p channels to 720p or 1080i.


----------



## teebeebee1

Yanks on YESHD....but not in HD.


Not sure if this is just a mistake on the guide, i know there was a list on the forums about what road games are in HD, thought this was one of them


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teebeebee1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yanks on YESHD....but not in HD.
> 
> 
> Not sure if this is just a mistake on the guide, i know there was a list on the forums about what road games are in HD, thought this was one of them



This is one of the "enhanced" definition games. June 2-4 in Baltimore are supposed to be the next road HD games.
Link


----------



## gt137




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EricScott* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A simpler method (which may or may not work depending on your display's picture modes) is to just use HDMI and set the Aspect Ratio setting on the 8300 to 16:9 and *4:3 Stretch for SD* channels and keep it on 16:9 and *4:3 Sidebar for HD* channels (this setting can be different for each output format - so as long as you enable 480i or 480p for SD channels you can independently set SD vs. HD aspect ratios). When you are watching an SD channel it will be stretched (i.e. no side bars) but then on your display, put it in 4:3 mode (or whatever your display calls it) and it should shrink the picture back to normal size with black sidebars (assuming your display inserts black and not gray). For HD channels leave your display on Wide/16:9 mode (or whatever your display calls it). No degredation in PQ. Only annoyance is the menus a squished when watching an SD channel but not a big deal.



Hi, I just got my 8300HD. Can you elaborate on how to set the aspect ratio for SD vs HD. I'm not showing an option for this. Under settings -> output format, I currently have 480i, 480p, 720p and 1080i all enabled. Under settings -> aspect ratio, I can only chose one tv type and picture setting. Thanks.


----------



## Digiti




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In playing with those settings on the 8300, I did notice that it seemed impossible to set 480i. If I try both 480i and 480p, only 480p shows up. If I turn off 480p and set 480i, no 480 at all shows up. Could this mean that the 8300 is "up-converting" all SD from 480i to 480p?



When my 8300HD is connected with HDMI it will not pass 480i to the set at all .All SD is upconverted to 480p and the 480i choice in settings is not available. If 1080i is the only the only resolution you select than all SD content will be 1080i. Component connection will pass 480i and this is the connection I prefer because SD looks better to me at 480i.


----------



## extacy1375

Is it me or is the 705 Fox 5 icon in the lower right of the screen cut off??


My tv is in the natural setting and box is set for 16:9 normal.

This is the only channel that does it.


Anyone else?


----------



## jasonDono




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *extacy1375* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is it me or is the 705 Fox 5 icon in the lower right of the screen cut off??
> 
> 
> My tv is in the natural setting and box is set for 16:9 normal.
> 
> This is the only channel that does it.
> 
> 
> Anyone else?



I've noticed it too.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gt137* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi, I just got my 8300HD. Can you elaborate on how to set the aspect ratio for SD vs HD. I'm not showing an option for this. Under settings -> output format, I currently have 480i, 480p, 720p and 1080i all enabled. Under settings -> aspect ratio, I can only chose one tv type and picture setting. Thanks.



That's right - there is only one tv type / aspect ratio setting but you can set it differently depending on the resolution of the current channel when you enter the menu. So first set your output formats so at least 480p, 720p and 1080i are enabled. Then tune to an SD channel (should be 480p) and set the aspect ratio to 4:3 stretch. Then tune to an HD channel (you should probably do this twice for a 720p and 1080i channel) and set the aspect ratio to 4:3 sidebar. You only need to set this once for each type of channel and then the settings should hold going forward. That's how it works on my setup anyway.


----------



## gt137

Thanks, I'll try it.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *extacy1375* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is it me or is the 705 Fox 5 icon in the lower right of the screen cut off??
> 
> 
> My tv is in the natural setting and box is set for 16:9 normal.
> 
> This is the only channel that does it.
> 
> 
> Anyone else?



yeah I notice it all the time on my 16x9 set, My 4x3 set shows the entire HD picture from top to bottom and the entire fox5 logo can be seen.

I prefer their old logo.

Unfortunately most all 16x9 sets have overscan, stations have to appropriately place their logos.


----------



## extacy1375




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> yeah I notice it all the time on my 16x9 set, My 4x3 set shows the entire HD picture from top to bottom and the entire fox5 logo can be seen.
> 
> I prefer their old logo.
> 
> Unfortunately most all 16x9 sets have overscan, stations have to appropriately place their logos.



Ok, good I thought it was my set or something worse but if you all are seeing it i feel better...lol


Thanx


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OMG. I'm cancelling all my premiums except hbo & Showtime until january 07'. If they have any competence at all it better be up and running by then.



Already done here over a year ago (as most out there already should've done along with writing a letter to Fred Dressler telling him exactly why they're losing your money). No point in paying for crappy SD movie channels when we have excellent HD film choices.


----------



## realdeal1115

Is there a way to transfer saved shows from the DVR to my pc rather than having to capture the show to my pc? I noticed the firewire ports on the back of the unit but has anyone had any luck using them? If so, do you still have to capture the show or can you just copy it to your pc?


Thanks


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *extacy1375* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is it me or is the 705 Fox 5 icon in the lower right of the screen cut off??



Same here. But I would argue that's for the better! That means less overlap into the actual picture.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EricScott* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Glad I could be helpful.
> 
> 
> In terms of 480i vs. 480p you are right that most SD channels come through as 480p in NY. There are only a handful of true 480i channels through the 8300. So you are better off just picking 480p and leaving 480i off so that the box doesn't upconvert the 480p channels to 720p or 1080i.



Oh, it gets stranger than that! Like I said I can ONLY choose 480p; I know my sister was also bugged by the gray sidebars, so I went over to her place to do your magic. One block apart, same service, same STB, same 40" LCD, but she's got the XBR and I the 4092. She CAN have both 480i and 480p set.


But I am still curious about the 480 issue... it still seems to me that the 8300 HAS to be doing the upconverting... might you know for sure?


FWIW, before setting the 8300 to 4:3 stretch, I HAD to set the XBR to "full" for both 16:9 and 4:3. Both, or one of the other got distorted. Once I set the 8300 to 4:3 stretch, I HAD to set both to "Normal" to get it functioning corectly.


----------



## Goatweed

this might sound like a dumb question, but I'll ask it anyway.


I have a Sony XBR400 and the 8300HD. My set is 4:3 but 36" so it's not terrible, but I am planning on getting a true WS plasma in the semi-near future. Anyway, it is connected to the set via s-vdeo & component cables. When I switch to an HD input channel & watch, ie, HBOHD. the picture looks fantastic (assuming the programming is HD) but when I chenge the cable channel to an SD channel, say regular HBO, the picture shifts to a much darker look, and even fuzzy. Now if I switch the TV input channel to the s-vid input, SD looks much better.


Is there something wrong with my setup, or could it be the way the TV is handling these signals? I don't have anther HD set to test this on. I mean it's not a big deal to switch between inputs, but I would think the component signal would be markedly better than the s-vid.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teebeebee1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yanks on YESHD....but not in HD.



Not a rabid watcher this early in the season, but I have been checking in with a lot of current games because I just got HDed. FWIW, I'd say the picture YES is putting out is the absolute best one I've seen, it's spectacular. I checked in the a Mets broadcast the other day and while it said it was 1080i, the picture wasn't near as good as the Yes one.


I like that Yes puts a pattern for the 4:3 commercials, but I do NOT like that it's a light blue. Much better for them to just inject solid black. Then again, who cares about commercials!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EricScott* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Then tune to an HD channel (you should probably do this twice for a 720p and 1080i channel) and set the aspect ratio to 4:3 sidebar. You only need to set this once for each type of channel and then the settings should hold going forward. That's how it works on my setup anyway.



Curious, what set do you have?


I just went to double check my setup and whaddya know? I got the light gray sidebars again! I thought I was looking at a SD channel (the quality of the picture was pretty bad; it was a live video, news thing), but it turns out I was looking at 702... the TV said it was 1080i. Not even close. Checked some SD channels, they are all fine, with black sidebars. On those channels, the 8300 is set to 4:3 stretch and the TV to 16:9. On HD channels, the 8300 is set for 4:3 sudebar and the TV to 16:9. This is Samsung.


Checked some other HD channels and where they had 4:3 images, the sidebars were black. Perhaps this is a CBS thing?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Curious, what set do you have?
> 
> 
> I just went to double check my setup and whaddya know? I got the light gray sidebars again! I thought I was looking at a SD channel (the quality of the picture was pretty bad; it was a live video, news thing), but it turns out I was looking at 702... the TV said it was 1080i. Not even close. Checked some SD channels, they are all fine, with black sidebars. On those channels, the 8300 is set to 4:3 stretch and the TV to 16:9. On HD channels, the 8300 is set for 4:3 sudebar and the TV to 16:9. This is Samsung.
> 
> 
> Checked some other HD channels and where they had 4:3 images, the sidebars were black. Perhaps this is a CBS thing?



Here's some comments (if I'm reading what you said correctly)...


The 8300 will always say on the front display that the HD channels in the 700's are 720p or 1080i, even though a program isn't necessarily HD - for the most part (there are some exceptions), with the local tv channels (2,4,5,7,11) - the only HD content is when the channel is broadcasting the national affiliate (mainly prime time on weeknights, sporting events during the day on weekends - things like that). (1 exception is some local news shows have an HD traffic cam)


702 - WCBS, will add the gray bars themselves when showing their local content (news, local commercials during national shows) - note CBS national doesn't add them, its WCBS.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The 8300 will always say on the front display that the HD channels in the 700's are 720p or 1080i, even though a program isn't necessarily HD - for the most part (there are some exceptions), with the local tv channels (2,4,5,7,11) - the only HD content is when the channel is broadcasting the national affiliate (mainly prime time on weeknights, sporting events during the day on weekends - things like that). (1 exception is some local news shows have an HD traffic cam)



This isn't just something that the DVR "says." HD channels always broadcast either a 720p or 1080i signal, even when the underlying program is SD (480i).


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Manatus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This isn't just something that the DVR "says." HD channels always broadcast either a 720p or 1080i signal, even when the underlying program is SD (480i).




Right.. of course....


I was just refering to the actual content...


----------



## extacy1375




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Same here. But I would argue that's for the better! That means less overlap into the actual picture.




I thought it meant that FOX 705 is actually strectching/zooming it somewhat on there end......


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Curious, what set do you have?
> 
> 
> I just went to double check my setup and whaddya know? I got the light gray sidebars again! I thought I was looking at a SD channel (the quality of the picture was pretty bad; it was a live video, news thing), but it turns out I was looking at 702... the TV said it was 1080i. Not even close. Checked some SD channels, they are all fine, with black sidebars. On those channels, the 8300 is set to 4:3 stretch and the TV to 16:9. On HD channels, the 8300 is set for 4:3 sudebar and the TV to 16:9. This is Samsung.
> 
> 
> Checked some other HD channels and where they had 4:3 images, the sidebars were black. Perhaps this is a CBS thing?



I actually have two different Samsungs, both connected to 8300's:


1) Samsung HLP5063 (DLP) - connected via an HDMI/ DVI cable


2) Samsung LNR328W (LCD) - connected via an HDMI / HDMI cable


Both work fine using the stretch/shrink method, although the DLP is actually smart enough (still haven't figured out how or why yet) to change the picture size on the display automatically so I literally don't need to touch anything when switching from an SD to an HD channel to get the right aspect ratio. On the LCD, I need to manually toggle through the Samsung's picture modes (put it on 4:3 for SD shows and Wide for 16:9 shows). Very simple, even the gf knows how to work it.


As for the gray side bars on CBS, as others have pointed out, CBS inserts them, not the 8300 or the Samsung. When I record shows like Survivor that don't come in as 16:9, I will actually record them on 2 instead of 702 so I can have my black sidebars instead of the gray (the gray is very distracting when watching in a dark room). But most CBS shows that I record (CSI, CSI Miami, Without a Trace, etc) are in 16:9 and look great.


----------



## LL3HD

Interesting read regarding the possible future of our DVRs.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20060530/...imewarner_dc_1


----------



## TMSKILZ

Just received my TWC bill today, reading the side note news "In the Know" on the left hand side of my bill, TWC posted this info.....


"Effective 6/28/06 Showtime will move from Ch.48 to Ch.79,

FSNY from Ch.79 to Ch.48,

AZN from Ch.500 to Ch.581,

International Movies on Demand will launch on Ch.500, and *PPV-HD on Ch.720 will no longer be carried*_."_


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think people define "customer service" in vastly different ways. Some seem to say they have bad customer service because they don't carry tons of HD channels...
> 
> 
> For me, there customer service is OK, not great, but not the pits. Around Xmas I had a service issue and they missed 2 appointments. I complained and they comped me an entire month of all services.



Good customer service is when you call to report an outage, the CSR punches a few things into the computer, and immediately tells you that it's a known issue. With TWC, I have several times had the experience of having the first CSR I speak to go through all sorts of troubleshooting (including the farce of rebooting my box multiple times, because the 4th reboot will do something the first 3 didn't) only to put me on hold for 15 minutes before telling me that it's a system/neighborhood wide problem and that the techs have been working on it for a few hours.


Good customer service is when a customer knows that if they schedule an appointment to have an HD DVR installed, the tech will show up with an HD DVR. I've had a tech show up for such an appointment, work order in hand, only to disappear for 45 minutes because he had to drive to a TWC facility to get an HD DVR.


Good customer service is when a tech shows up with a work order outlining a specific task that needs to be done and does that job. Bad customer service is when the tech shows up, looks at the work order, looks at the apartment, looks at his watch, proclaims that his shift is over and he doesn't have time, then leaves without doing anything. Even worse customer service is when this isn't counted as a missed appointment. (Yes, this really happened to me, with an order to re-run the cable in my apartment. The cable was finally re-run on the 3rd appointment after the service call in which the techs identified that the cable needed replacing, but wouldn't do it themselves because they belonged to the wrong union.)


Good customer service means that a customer working with the company on resolving a recurring issue that takes many phone calls to resolve is given a way to directly contact a representative familiar with their case. Bad customer service means that you have to go through the first phases of troubleshooting every time you call with the same problem, even if it has been long since determined and accepted that the problem won't be solved that way.


Good customer service means treating customers as if their time is worth something. For example, keep hold times to under 5 minutes. Bad customer service is sitting on hold for an hour being subjected to listening to a recording tell you that "at Time Warner Cable, we value your time." In the last 5 years, my average hold time before reaching a human when calling TWC is 14 minutes. My average total hold time is 28 minutes, as anything that involves a supervisor requires extremely long hold times.


I've dealt with companies--some of them very big--that have far better customer service than TWC. The sort of customer service experiences I have had are the sort that leave me wondering whether or not TWC has any interest in retaining me as a customer. That's why I insist that TWC has bad customer service.


There is no excuse for any one of these experiences. There is certainly no excuse for one company having all of these problems. It's the definition of bad customer service...

-JMP


----------



## djhb20

I have also found the TWC customer service people to be a disaster, especially when you call them. I ordered the Extra Innings package at the start of the baseball season, and after 3 weeks came home to find it wasn't active anymore. So I called them, they couldn't figure out what happened, but they turned it back on. Last week (a couple of weeks later), I came home to find the same thing had happened again.


This time, when I called, I got a CS rep who told me that I had to tune to channels 441-449 to find the games. I pointed out to her that I have been watching the games all year, and I know where they are, but they are not showing on my TV. She then checks my account and tells me that I have subscribed to EI. I politely told her that I have. I called on opening day and signed up and have been watching all season. She told me that (a) there is no record of me signing up and (b) I haven't been receiving the games. [She actually told me this!] When I told her that I have been receiving them, she didn't want to believe me.


Anyway, she then asked for a number to call me back at, because she needed some time to look into something. When I gave her my number (a Boston cell phone- I have no NYC landline), she told me that she can't call that number, because it's long distance. [That seems weird, since they have called me on that # before.] So I told her I'd hold on, even if it was a long time. I figured that this was a good idea anyway, since in my experience, CS reps tends not to call back.


When she came back on, she said that there is no record of me having ordered it or of having paid for it. This was surprising, because I had ordered it, but looking back at my bills, it was never charged to me. So it seems like they rep I talked to when ordering it never put the order through, though he did activate it in the system. As did the second rep who I spoke with the first time it went off (which, for the record was after the inital free trial period). But here's the best part- the rep went on to tell me that it was too late to order the package, and there was nothing she could do. I asked her how that could possibly be. All they need to do is activate the channels and bill me. She told me that the ordering window had passed, and I couldn't get it anymore. Even after I pointed out that this whole problem was a result of them not properly processing my order, she insisted that there was nothing that could be done.


I then asked to be put through to a manager who could authorize my order. She told me that there was no reason to do, because there was nothing that could be done. After I insisted, she patched me through. After another 5 minute wait, I was put in touch with a manager who listened to my store and activate the package and charged me right away.


That is my worst experience with them, and I have had several other bad ones, including the time my new HDTV arrived 2 days late, and so the TWC guy came to the house before it arrived. Even though he wired the room for cable, he told me that he is not allowed to leave a box without a TV there. I told him I'm happy to pay, the TV is coming the next day, and I can easily hook it up to the TV. He said that there's nothing he can do because it's policy, because they are short on boxes. Of course, if they actually were short on boxes, he wouldn't have one for me. Instead, I had to make a new appointment for someone to come out, which I was only able to make for like 2 and a half weeks later. If I'm willing to pay for it, what does it matter if there's a tv there? They get the same revenue and profit from me. Would they take it away if I didn't turn my TV on for a month?


These things are just stupid issues that should never happen. And don't even get me started on not having ESPN2-HD in time for the World Cup....


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djhb20* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So I told her I'd hold on, even if it was a long time. I figured that this was a good idea anyway, since in my experience, CS reps tends not to call back.



After dozens of promised callbacks that never came, I have a standard procedure when someone at TWC promises to call me back. I explain that after too many of their colleagues failed to follow through on promises of call backs, I want to make sure that they understand that I treat a promise of a call back as if it were an appointment. If they promise to call me back within an hour, I have an appointment to receive a call from them. If they fail to call within the promised time frame, that constitues a missed appointment, and I expect to be compensated accordingly. Usually, they try to refuse, but I've done this enough times that it's actually noted in my records at TWC that I will expect this treatment if promised a call back.


Interestingly, when I don't make it clear that I consider a promise of a call back to be equal to an appointment, I get called back about 5% of the time. When I do make it clear, I get called back within the promised time frame 90% of the time, even if it's just a call back to say that the problem is more complicated than anticipated and they just wanted to let me know that it's being worked on.



> Quote:
> These things are just stupid issues that should never happen. And don't even get me started on not having ESPN2-HD in time for the World Cup....



I can't even seriously chalk it up to corporate greed when I think about the number of person-hours wasted by TWC not equipping their personnel properly. Is it really an efficient use of anyone's time and resources for a tech to have to spend 45 minutes going back to get a box after arriving at my apartment when the work order specifically said that the service call was to install an HD-DVR? If front-line phone CSRs had relatively immediate access to known issues affecting the area from which a subscriber is calling, how much time and money would be saved by having them skip the low end troubleshooting (or having to spend 10 minutes putting the customer on hold only to find out it was already a known issue)?


If TWC really set out to put in place the sort of systems that would improve customer service, I bet that the savings on wasted labor alone would pay for the system inside of a few years, even if it has zero effect on the number of customers simply because they've already pretty much saturated their markets. Not putting these kinds of improvements in place represents a level of shortsightedness that will punish TWC's bottom line in the long run, if not by lost business, then by unnecessary costs. Unfortunately, those unnecessary costs get passed along in our cable bills.

-JMP


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Funny, I have now read authoritative posts (here and elsewhere) that gray bars are put in:


1. by the STB

2. by the broadcast station

3. by the TV manufacturer


Oddly enough, the most logical was the TV manufacturers... the explanation was that black means no video signal... right next to a "full blown" signal and that was more likely to cause burn-in, so they make it gray so that there is a "equal amount" of video signal in that area. Like I said, I don't know if this is true, but it sounds reasonable. Of course, that engenders the whole "does burn-in effect LCDs or not" and I do NOT want that one in a thread that should be strictly about TW.


The 720 PPV HD channel seems to never have any content on it anyway, so no loss. Looks to me that there are no PPV HD movies... dumb move on their part.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Funny, I have now read authoritative posts (here and elsewhere) that gray bars are put in:
> 
> 
> 1. by the STB
> 
> 2. by the broadcast station
> 
> 3. by the TV manufacturer
> 
> 
> Oddly enough, the most logical was the TV manufacturers... the explanation was that black means no video signal... right next to a "full blown" signal and that was more likely to cause burn-in, so they make it gray so that there is a "equal amount" of video signal in that area. Like I said, I don't know if this is true, but it sounds reasonable. Of course, that engenders the whole "does burn-in effect LCDs or not" and I do NOT want that one in a thread that should be strictly about TW.
> 
> 
> The 720 PPV HD channel seems to never have any content on it anyway, so no loss. Looks to me that there are no PPV HD movies... dumb move on their part.



I think you may be reading some things out of context - technically all three devices can insert sidebars but the annoying gray sidebars you are seeing on the 8300 are most definitely put there by *the STB*. The one exception to this is CBS HD, which inserts the gray sidebars directly. The display can also insert sidebars but only if you have a 4:3 picture mode selected on the display.


Think about it this way - if a channel is 16:9 then the STB is getting a 16:9 image from the broadcaster, so any sidebars you see are put there by the broadcaster - everyone besides CBS uses black sidebars, while CBS uses gray.


Now on any 4:3 channel the STB is getting a 4:3 image and is adding the sidebars itself to make the image fit a 16:9 screen (unless you have it set to stretch or zoom mode, in which case the STB is stretching or zooming the image to fill it out). As long as you keep your display in a "Wide" picture mode the display does nothing to the sidebars. If you set the display to a 4:3 mode then the display will insert it's own sidebars over the image - what color those are depends entirely on your display. The reason the "stretch/shrink" method works is because the 8300 is stretching the image (i.e. no sidebars) and then the display is shrinking the image (on most displays this inserts black sidebars).


As for why the sidebars are gray, I think you are right - the gray sidebars are designed to prevent burn in. Unfortunately, since burn in really only affects plasmas (and older ones at that), it's annoying for users of any other technology (i have DLP and LCD) to not be able to choose black sidebars.


Make sense?


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Funny, I have now read authoritative posts (here and elsewhere) that gray bars are put in:
> 
> 
> 1. by the STB
> 
> 2. by the broadcast station
> 
> 3. by the TV manufacturer



All three are correct, in different circumstances.


1. The SA8300HD will put gray bars out over the component or HDMI outputs whenever a non-widescreen channel is being viewed and the option to stretch the image has not been selected.


2. On stations that broadcast in widescreen, the station puts in their own bars when broadcasting non-widescreen content. Some stations, like ESPN-HD, put in graphic sidebars. Others, like WNBC, put in black sidebars. Some, like WCBS, use gray sidebars. These are all but impossible to get rid of, since they're part of the image as broadcast.


3. When a non-widescreen signal is sent to a TV (over composite, S-Video, or component -- if component is set to be received as non-widescreen), the TV will put in its own sidebars if the user hasn't selected the option to stretch the image.



Now, generally, most users have their sytems configured in such a way that they will never experience both 1 and 3, as things are usually set up so that either the settop box or the tv itself deals with non-widescreen channels. Everyone gets 2 when watching one of the channels that inserts them.

-JMP


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TMSKILZ* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "and *PPV-HD on Ch.720 will no longer be carried*_."
> _


_


didn't get that part of the announcement on my bill???_


----------



## AndyHDTV

 http://www.multichannel.com/article/...=Breaking+News 


The Tube Music Network will make its Big Apple debut Thursday as a digital-multicast channel on WPIX-TV, the flagship of The WB, with a larger rollout expected by midsummer on cable systems throughout the New York metro area, officials said Wednesday.


WPIX -- known as WB11 and owned by Tribune Broadcasting -- will carry The Tube on channel 11.2.


MTV veteran Les Garland, The Tube's CEO, called the launch on WPIX in New York a milestone for the three-year-old multicast network.


We've been amassing momentum since we launched in Los Angeles earlier this month, and we'll continue to fuel it as we roll out the network in Chicago, Philadelphia, Dallas and other markets this summer, eventually broadcasting The Tube Music Network in nine of the top-10-DMA markets on Tribune stations and 71 of the nation's top 100 markets counting the stations owned by Tribune, Raycom Media [Inc.] and Sinclair Broadcast Group [Inc.], Garland said in a prepared statement.


Initially, viewers will need digital tuners to pick up The Tube's free over-the-air multicast signal in New York. But WPIX is in negotiations with cable operators in the metro area to secure carriage for The Tube, getting the digital network channel slots on local cable systems, a spokeswoman for the TV station said. The Tube expects to be on cable lineups in New York by midsummer.


Tribune's KTLA is carrying The Tube in Los Angeles, while the broadcaster's WGN station in Chicago will soon start multicasting it.


The Tube's play list includes major- and independent-label videos, as well as exclusive performance clips. In a departure from the way music has traditionally been presented on television, classic performances from legendary artists are featured alongside just-released videos by current artists. Live and conceptual clips from Led Zeppelin, Tina Turner, Eric Clapton, the Rolling Stones, U2 and The Eagles are mixed with videos from today's best-selling acts like James Blunt, Sheryl Crow and Coldplay.


Garland served as a cofounder and originator of both MTV and VH1. In the 1990s, he played an essential role in the domestic and international launch of interactive music channel The Box, acting as senior executive vice president.


----------



## AndyHDTV

MSG Network to Sing a Different Tune

Entertainment Fare To Be Regional Net's Baseball Raincheck

http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6338772.html


----------



## precision80

I just had my 8300 replaced because it kept restarting, well the twc guy came today and gave me what i thought was a new box. It turns out that its somebody else's box with all their recordings scheduled and everything. IS this normal, has anybody else had this?? I think its BS, they should have given me a new box or at least formatted!


----------



## TMSKILZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> didn't get that part of the announcement on my bill???



Don't know what to tell ya Andy, but it's on my bill. Guess just wait until 6/28/06.


----------



## lambretta76

Is the HD DVR Time Warner is currently shipping the 8300HD or the 8300HDC? Also, does anyone know if the Serial ATA port on this box is active - in other words, can I add an external Serial ATA drive for additional storage capacity?


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> http://www.multichannel.com/article/...=Breaking+News
> 
> 
> The Tube Music Network will make its Big Apple debut Thursday as a digital-multicast channel on WPIX-TV, the flagship of The WB, with a larger rollout expected by midsummer on cable systems throughout the New York metro area, officials said Wednesday..



This initially excited me but it doesn't say anything about it being in HD?!
_If_ we should get it on our TW system, it will be another waste of bandwidth. We don't need a multicast SD music channel. What we do need is a 24 hour *HD* music channel, more than anything else. We have sports, movies, general entertainment but no full time HD music channel.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lambretta76* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is the HD DVR Time Warner is currently shipping the 8300HD or the 8300HDC? Also, does anyone know if the Serial ATA port on this box is active - in other words, can I add an external Serial ATA drive for additional storage capacity?



What is the diff between 8300HD & 83000HDC???


----------



## ZMike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lambretta76* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ... Also, does anyone know if the Serial ATA port on this box is active - in other words, can I add an external Serial ATA drive for additional storage capacity?



If you're in Staten Island, yes. Manhattan, not yet.


----------



## lambretta76

Hows about Brooklyn? And that seems so weird that SI sets would have this activated and not Manhattan ones...


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This initially excited me but it doesn't say anything about it being in HD?!
> _If_ we should get it on our TW system, it will be another waste of bandwidth. We don't need a multicast SD music channel. What we do need is a 24 hour *HD* music channel, more than anything else. We have sports, movies, general entertainment but no full time HD music channel.



Definitely not in HD. None of the subchannels are in HD, and worse yet, the picture is HORRIBLE on all of them (look in the 730 channel range for the subchannels). Ugh.


I am in 100% agreement with LL3HD -- we need MHD ASAP!


Yes, we get about 2 hours of music a day on HDNet and a couple of hours of music a day on INHD2 (the same content on a seemingly endless repeat...), but there is no channel that we can turn to for HD music 24/7 (like Rave-HD on VOOM).....


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lambretta76* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hows about Brooklyn? And that seems so weird that SI sets would have this activated and not Manhattan ones...



Not in Brooklyn or Manhattan. SI is the only borough that has the latest firmware update to the SA8300. I suspect that TWC-NY was using SI as a testbed for the new version of the OS (and based upon complaints, it has failed miserably), so I suspect that they might be waiting for a newer version to fix the problems that are currently being seen in SI....


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Thanks so much to EricScott & jmp_nyc for a most lucid explanation about those damn bars!


Ah, so it seems that not all is lost (additional drives) with Passport/Echo.


As for "used" boxes, remember they aren't "selling" you a box, you are renting it (part of the monthly service fee). When I picked up mine, they had tons and tons of them, all neatly stacked up and NOT in boxes. Mine was clean internally, but had slight marks where obviously other equipment had been stacked on top. The saving grace here is that you always have an option of swapping it out for another box. No issues with warranty to anything like that.


----------



## AndyHDTV

 http://www.hdbeat.com/2006/06/01/cab...ted-bandwidth/


----------



## AndyHDTV

When will TWC bump up our cable modem speeds, and how much does it effect our bandwidth.


"Already up and running in several markets, PowerBoost gives customers tapping the 6-megabit-per-second Comcast High Speed Internet service a boost to 12 mbps, and those on the 8-mbps service can see speeds of 16 mbps."


I think Cablevision is up to 15mbps.

http://www.multichannel.com/article/...=Breaking+News


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TMSKILZ* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just received my TWC bill today, reading the side note news "In the Know" on the left hand side of my bill, TWC posted this info.....
> 
> 
> "Effective 6/28/06 Showtime will move from Ch.48 to Ch.79,
> 
> FSNY from Ch.79 to Ch.48,
> 
> AZN from Ch.500 to Ch.581,
> 
> International Movies on Demand will launch on Ch.500, and *PPV-HD on Ch.720 will no longer be carried*_."
> _


_


I just looked at my statement online and it says exactly what was posted above, 720 HD-PPV is being dropped._


----------



## shemmy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Manatus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes. Move to a city where the SARA operating system is used on the 8300HD. Black bars are not an option with the Passport OS used by TWCNYC.



Using both SARA (in NJ) and Passport (TWCNYC) boxes, let me tell you, you do not want a SARA box. That OS is awful.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *QMAN71* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just looked at my statement online and it says exactly what was posted above, 720 HD-PPV is being dropped.



*FINE*.....let 'em drop it. It was a useless channel *anyway*. It would be SO nice if they put some HD =programming= in that now-empty space...almost ANYTHING will do.


----------



## whrldtrvlr

I've searched this thread for this problem, but I can't find anything about it...sorry in advance if this has been discussed. I am new here after all!


I just purchased a Samsung 46" DLP and I'm having a problem connecting my SA8300 to the t.v. via HDMI. I'm posting this in this forum since I do have TW cable in Brooklyn and I'm reluctant to believe that I got a new t.v. with 2 bad HDMI ports.


When I got my first SA8300 box, I connected it to my t.v. via HDMI to no avail. It recognized that I was connected, but it told me there was no signal. I then hooked up my box with component cables to check that the box was sending me 480p or better and it was. I tried HDMI again, but nothing. The next day, I tried again and everything worked just the way it should but only for a while. In the middle of watching a program, it gave me the "no signal" screen again. I decided to switch out the box for a new one, but that one doesn't work either.


Is anyone else having this problem or did I actually buy a t.v. with two bum HDMI ports?


Any help is greatly appreciated!


Thanks.


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> *FINE*.....let 'em drop it. It was a useless channel *anyway*. It would be SO nice if they put some HD =programming= in that now-empty space...almost ANYTHING will do.



Agreed. I was hoping that at some point we would see some HD PPV movies, but it doesn't look like it's going to happen this decade.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *whrldtrvlr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone else having this problem or did I actually buy a t.v. with two bum HDMI ports?
> 
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated!
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Only real way to know for sure that it's not the HDMI inputs on the display is to connect a different HDMI source to it. Do you have an HDMI dvd player (or can you borrow one from someone)? It is possible that if one HDMI input went bad that they both would as they are most likely on the same digital board.


That being said, the 8300 is pretty flaky over HDMI, although I don't have many problems connecting my 8300 to my Samsung DLP (but that's HDMI to DVI on the Samsung).


----------



## adrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *whrldtrvlr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is anyone else having this problem or did I actually buy a t.v. with two bum HDMI ports?
> 
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated!
> 
> 
> Thanks.



try a different hdmi cable?


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Ah, I think I may have your answer, same thing happened to me... go into the cable boxes setting for "Output Formats." Make sure it's set for 1080, 720 and 480. When I first hooked up my 8300, I got no signal message on my Samsung LCD. Don't really remember what output formats were chosen, but I'm sure there was only one (like 480i possibly). It might have worked that way on SD channels, but as soon as the box booted, I immediately went to 701 and got no love!


Sometimes it pays be be a newb to answer a question like this! At least I hope this is the answer!


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ah, I think I may have your answer, same thing happened to me... go into the cable boxes setting for "Output Formats." Make sure it's set for 1080, 720 and 480. When I first hooked up my 8300, I got no signal message on my Samsung LCD. Don't really remember what output formats were chosen, but I'm sure there was only one (like 480i possibly). It might have worked that way on SD channels, but as soon as the box booted, I immediately went to 701 and got no love!
> 
> 
> Sometimes it pays be be a newb to answer a question like this! At least I hope this is the answer!



This definitely could be it. Most samsungs (at least the two I own) don't accept 480i over HDMI.


----------



## whrldtrvlr

I don't have another HDMI cable readily available. I will pick one up though as it seems it is the only way that I'll be able to figure out if my HDMI ports are bad on my tv or if the problem is with the box.


Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## whrldtrvlr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ah, I think I may have your answer, same thing happened to me... go into the cable boxes setting for "Output Formats." Make sure it's set for 1080, 720 and 480. When I first hooked up my 8300, I got no signal message on my Samsung LCD. Don't really remember what output formats were chosen, but I'm sure there was only one (like 480i possibly). It might have worked that way on SD channels, but as soon as the box booted, I immediately went to 701 and got no love!
> 
> 
> Sometimes it pays be be a newb to answer a question like this! At least I hope this is the answer!



I'm pretty sure that I did that, but I will try it again tomorrow just to be sure. If not, it's on to other HDMI cables!


Thanks for the suggestion...fingers are crossed that I missed this the first time around.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EricScott* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This definitely could be it. Most samsungs (at least the two I own) don't accept 480i over HDMI.



Ah, I had wondered about that. I know one can select 480i on the 40" XBR LCD... but not my 40" LCD Sammnie!


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> We're going to carry all the high-def channels we can get our hands on," Britt said. "We'll be fully competitive with satellite."



TWC's Britt on switched video and HD, excerpted from this
Cable Digital News article. Thanks to PaulGo for the post. Hope NYC's TWC isn't at the tail end of an estimated 3-year TWC changeover to switched video. Also covered in this earlier post here. -- John


----------



## whrldtrvlr

This morning I switched the outputs to 480p, 720p, and 1080i and when I reconnected the HDMI cable, all was well and working again. Hopefully this does the trick and it doesn't stop working again like the last time I had it up and running.


Thanks for helping out the newbie!


I've got one more question for those who suggested switching on 480p. I had already been telling the box to output 720p and 1080i, how did also switching on 480p fix my situation? I had known about the inability to send 480i over HDMI, but I just assumed that sending anything higher than that would work. Just wondering.


Thanks again!


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *whrldtrvlr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This morning I switched the outputs to 480p, 720p, and 1080i and when I reconnected the HDMI cable, all was well and working again. Hopefully this does the trick and it doesn't stop working again like the last time I had it up and running.
> 
> 
> Thanks for helping out the newbie!
> 
> 
> I've got one more question for those who suggested switching on 480p. I had already been telling the box to output 720p and 1080i, how did also switching on 480p fix my situation? I had known about the inability to send 480i over HDMI, but I just assumed that sending anything higher than that would work. Just wondering.
> 
> 
> Thanks again!



That's kind of strange. If you had only 720p and 1080i enabled that should have worked. That being said, you are better off also enabling 480p as the STB has to do less work (just deinterlacing; no scaling) to display SD channels. And in NYC most of the SD channels are 480p anyway and as soon as you hit pause on a 480i channel the 8300 switches to 480p.


So not able to answer you question about why it's working now, but at least it's working. HDMI is so quirky on this box that it could have been a one-time glitch.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> TWC's Britt on switched video and HD, excerpted from this
> Cable Digital News article. Thanks to PaulGo for the post. Hope NYC's TWC isn't at the tail end of an estimated 3-year TWC changeover to switched video. Also covered in this earlier post here. -- John



"Time Warner spent $10 million, or $16 per home passed"


If that's truly how much they spent per home down in SC & TX, then the amount they would have to spend here will be enormous. As much as we pay they better make the investment.

http://www.cabledatacomnews.com/jun06/jun06-3.html


----------



## rgrossman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "Time Warner spent $10 million, or $16 per home passed"
> 
> 
> If that's truly how much they spent per home down in SC & TX, then the amount they would have to spend here will be enormous.



Yep, which is why we tend to be the last to get new things, not the first.


----------



## AndyHDTV

I'm not completely sure but I think our cable system is at 860mhz, how hard and costly is it to upgrade to a 1ghz system?


That's enough bandwidth for (23 - 6mhz slots), or 46 uncompressed HD channels and a little extra space for BS SD channels.


I dunno, I would think installing theses switches for SDV would take a very long time. Something they would have to do on every block or worse every building.


----------



## John Mason

Stations and other program sources aren't delivering 480p to TWC, just 480i. A 480p setting on a cable STB just deinterlaces the 480i to 480p. Only Fox used to provide 480p ED (extended definition) SD before its 720p changeover.


On $16 per customer for switched broadcasting/video changeover (above), that sure would be a large NYC cost. Got the impression from reading the Columbia, S.C. thread that hardware in the home remains the same. Not sure, but believe hardware must be installed at cable hubs, between head ends and customers, and presumably at the head ends, too. Perhaps someone familiar with switched-video changeovers can amplify.


Recall some cable-system articles suggesting 860-Mhz systems, like NYC TWC's, already can operate somewhat above 860 MHz. While the distribution cabling can handle 2 GHz (2000 MHz) or more, it's the amplifiers that must be upgraded for reliable 1 GHz performance. Recall starting a thread several years back about a New England firm that introduced amps, based on special germanium-silicon transistors, that could pass ~2-GHz signals. -- John


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hope NYC's TWC isn't at the tail end of an estimated 3-year TWC changeover to switched video. Also covered in this earlier post here. -- John



My question would be "is *not* having switched video REALLY an impediment to TWC giving us HD channels that have long been available?"


I'm not an engineer (and I'd bet not all engineers would be in agreement anyway) but I think not. I think it's more about them rolling out more "pay for" things.


I doubt this would ever happen, but take one small thing... no Cinemax or Starz HD channel here even though they are available. If we all dropped these premium services until they carried their HD channels, how long do you think it would take? Not that long I'd say!


----------



## Riverside_Guy

I've read that there is an update to the Passport/ECHO software powering our 8300HDs that enables the SATA port so we can add additional HD space. But that it's only available in Staten Island.


Is it as simple as that?


Anyone here from SI that can tell us what I've read is actually true? i.e. they have added an additional drive AND can see they got the extra space?


Exactly when did they get this capability?


----------



## AndyHDTV

 http://www.usatoday.com/money/indust...tm?POE=TECISVA


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My question would be "is *not* having switched video REALLY an impediment to TWC giving us HD channels that have long been available?"
> 
> 
> I'm not an engineer (and I'd bet not all engineers would be in agreement anyway) but I think not. I think it's more about them rolling out more "pay for" things.



Recall some estimates in one tech paper link I'd filed. (Not sure if a pdf version showing the figures in still on line someplace.) The topic gets complex quickly, involving statistics similar to telephone switching estimates, which permits calculating how much bandwidth SV will free up by estimating how many channels will be watched by subscribers at one time. And yes, the excerpt below suggests variious 'services' such as more PPV could be delivered with SV . But the number of potential new channels, from the freed up space, also becomes huge.



> Quote:
> Figure 11 - Expected utilization of 500-channel, 1000-channel and 1500-channel Switched Broadcast tiers based on Zipf modeling of trial dataNote that despite fairly conservative parameter estimates, considerable channel savings can be obtained by putting a large number of services on the switched broadcast tier. A 500-channel system is calculated torequire 187 active streams, or 19 256QAMs. A 1000-channel system is calculated to require 276 active streams, or 28 256QAMs. And a 1500-channel system is calculated to require 352 streams, or 36 256QAMs. *This yields a remarkable ratio of 1500/36 = 41 programs/256QAM, easily three times the efficiency achievable by even the best closed-loop encoders on the market today.* 20
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Page 21
> 
> Summary The statistics and subsequent analysis of data from real-world Switched Broadcast trials have provided a before-unseen insight into the viewing patterns of digital subscribers. Furthermore, a mathematical framework can be fitted to this viewer behavior. This allows the development of tools that can reliably assist in the dimensioning of Switched Broadcast system designs, as well as assist the development of accurate forecasting of capital needs as Switched Broadcast systems are expanded. Although first coined by cable industry executives, the proverbial 500-channel system was first realized by the satellite industry. Switched Broadcast allows the leveraging of cable's two-way interactive network to offer and deliver catalogs of programming that are not practically achievable using a pure broadcast paradigm.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Oh I have little doubt SV is a good thing... but still have serious doubts about it being essential for them to allow us access to a few more HD channels! Especially when we kinda are paying for it (i.e. a premium payment gives us HBO and SHO w/ one HD channels, but not any of the others (Cinemax, Starz, Encore).


Of course, I could get greedy and say "what about ALL the HBO cahnnels and HBO OnDemand in HD?" For that I might give them a break in needing SV!


----------



## AndyHDTV

My Email:

Hello Mr.Southwick, I was told by a executive at Time Warner Cable that STARZ-HD could possibly finally be added to it's lineup later this year.


There are many Starz subscribers that own HD sets and have been patiently waiting for this channel for years now and are on the brink of canceling.


I recently canceled my Starz subscription because I can't bring myself to watch the standard definition version of Starz anymore on my HD set.


So, will TWC be getting STARZ-HD before the end of the year?


Unfortunately I can't get Dish network as I heard they will be adding STARZ-HD.



Mr.Southwick:

This is entirely the decision of Time Warner. We are happy to make Starz HD available to them free of charge. They just have to decide to take it and make room for it on their cable system.

--

--

--

hear that folks, all we need is a slot for this channel, that's all!!!


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...no Cinemax or Starz HD channel here even though they are available. If we all dropped these premium services until they carried their HD channels, how long do you think it would take? Not that long I'd say!



Done, and informed TWC executive Bob Watson (who actually personally responded to me) by email that I did this and exactly why I did it and how much money they're losing from me each month due to this.


I encourage you all to do the same. Bob Watson's email address can be found some pages back in this thread.


I don't understand why ANYONE with HD would subscribe to Starz!, TMC, or Cinemax at the current time, with no HD versions.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Mr.Southwick:
> 
> This is entirely the decision of Time Warner. We are happy to make Starz HD available to them free of charge. They just have to decide to take it and make room for it on their cable system.
> 
> --
> 
> --
> 
> --
> 
> hear that folks, all we need is a slot for this channel, that's all!!!



Somebody please forward this response to Bob Watson!!!!


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't understand why ANYONE with HD would subscribe to Starz!, TMC, or Cinemax at the current time, with no HD versions.



Agree! I wish I was subscribed to them (starzz, TMC, cmax) just so I can dump them.










I can't remember the last time I checked to see on the program guide what the other HBO or Showtime channels were showing. They are more wasted bandwidth for anyone with HD.


----------



## teebeebee1

Any movement with ESPN2HD? I can't remember the last time i even turned on regular espn2, it just looks SO BAD!


----------



## DND




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EricScott* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That's kind of strange. If you had only 720p and 1080i enabled that should have worked. That being said, you are better off also enabling 480p as the STB has to do less work (just deinterlacing; no scaling) to display SD channels. And in NYC most of the SD channels are 480p anyway and as soon as you hit pause on a 480i channel the 8300 switches to 480p.
> 
> 
> So not able to answer you question about why it's working now, but at least it's working. HDMI is so quirky on this box that it could have been a one-time glitch.



I recently got the 8300 HD and today I got my HDMI/DVI cable. Hooked it up to my TV next thing I know 480i was selected. When I had it on component video I had it set for 480p and up. Strange how moving to the HDMI connection it would turn on 480i.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Agree! I wish I was subscribed to them (starzz, TMC, cmax) just so I can dump them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't remember the last time I checked to see on the program guide what the other HBO or Showtime channels were showing. They are more wasted bandwidth for anyone with HD.



Yeah, I'd gladly dump all of the SD HBO's to save $1/month! Total waste considering if we were desperate enough to watch SD programming we could just watch HBO on demand and get all the low definition shows we wanted. With the on demand channels is there really any reason to have multiples of each premium channel?


----------



## Riverside_Guy

A "subscription" to a premium channel means a collection of SD channels, one HD channel, and a very limited On Demand channel (currently only HBO and SHO for TWC-NYC). I seriously doubt you can "drop the SD HBO channels" and retain the HD one.


Outwardly, the "multiple channels" appears to be an attempt to set up theme channels. Practically, to me it provides a substantially wider choice of movies to watch. While there certainly are a number "currently playing on the main channel" movies (there's a benefit there... I want to see movie x, it's playing this week on a sub channel but not the main channel), there also are one that are not playing on the main channel (this month, or this set of 2-3 months). The fact that we're paying the same for this as when they only had one channels sure seems like a good thing!


----------



## John Mason

Nice summary piece covering switched video (with a $5/subscriber conversion estimate versus ~$16 estimate earlier above). Also, dropping analogs, DBS, FIOS, competition, etc.
http://www.usatoday.com/money/indust...tm?POE=TECISVA 

--John


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Practically, to me it provides a substantially wider choice of movies to watch.



To me, the multiplexed channels provide nothing, since I can't bring myself to watch movies in SD anymore. Even if the picture quality were "acceptable" (which none of the SD channels really are on our system), the movies are horribly panned and scanned (or just cropped) on all of the SD HBO channels.


Before I was an HD customer I did like multiplexed channels, though. But the "on demand" was a waste to me and I cancelled it once I got a DVR -- why should I pay to get programs on-demand when I can make my own "on-demand" service by recording the things that I want to see on my DVR (which I'm also paying for)? Seems like redundant services to me....


----------



## TMSKILZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My Email:
> 
> Hello Mr.Southwick, I was told by a executive at Time Warner Cable that STARZ-HD could possibly finally be added to it's lineup later this year.
> 
> 
> There are many Starz subscribers that own HD sets and have been patiently waiting for this channel for years now and are on the brink of canceling.
> 
> 
> I recently canceled my Starz subscription because I can't bring myself to watch the standard definition version of Starz anymore on my HD set.
> 
> 
> So, will TWC be getting STARZ-HD before the end of the year?
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I can't get Dish network as I heard they will be adding STARZ-HD.
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Southwick:
> 
> This is entirely the decision of Time Warner. We are happy to make Starz HD available to them free of charge. They just have to decide to take it and make room for it on their cable system.
> 
> --
> 
> --
> 
> --
> 
> hear that folks, all we need is a slot for this channel, that's all!!!



Well on 6/28/06 there will be an open slot since on my bill TWC states they will be dropping Ch.720 PPV-HD, so maybe this is in a move to add another HD Ch? Maybe Starz-HD, or CinMax-HD or ESPN2-HD? Hmmmm........


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TMSKILZ* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well on 6/28/06 there will be an open slot since on my bill TWC states they will be dropping Ch.720 PPV-HD, so maybe this is in a move to add another HD Ch? Maybe Starz-HD, or CinMax-HD or ESPN2-HD? Hmmmm........



No way that will happen. Channel 720 takes up no bandwidth at all, since nothing is ever broadcast on it!


So no bandwidth will be freed up when it is removed. They were probably tired of people calling and asking what that channel was for!


If anything, my suspicion would tend to be that the channel might be repurposed in the future as the long-awaited (by some) high definition version of Howard Stern on Demand? (though I have no inside information whatsoever that leads me to believe this....)


----------



## nycnigel

Hi


New to plasma and hdtv. I have an sa8300hd and a panny 60U. Watching Star Wars on HBO HD and the pictur is great but im in widescreen with a black letterbox. Is this normal or should i be seeing no letterbox at all?


My STB is set to 19:9 and stretch 4:3. My output is set to 1080i and 720p


My Panny is on the FULL option.


Im using component cables.


Cheers.


----------



## Meteor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nycnigel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> 
> New to plasma and hdtv. I have an sa8300hd and a panny 60U. Watching Star Wars on HBO HD and the pictur is great but im in widescreen with a black letterbox. Is this normal or should i be seeing no letterbox at all?
> 
> 
> My STB is set to 19:9 and stretch 4:3. My output is set to 1080i and 720p
> 
> 
> My Panny is on the FULL option.
> 
> 
> Im using component cables.
> 
> 
> Cheers.



Normal, the movie is 2.35:1 OAR. Set STB to 16:9 and NORMAL, pressing "Video source" button cycle until you see that and exit when done.


----------



## Berk32

So I suddenly found myself with a wierd problem starting this past Sunday...


While using my HDMI cable, my box is now stuck using 1080i output mode for all channels. When I go into the settings menu, and changes I try make are ignored by the box as soon as I leave the menu....


This only happens as long as the HDMI cable is plugged in - taking it out and using component -and all output modes work fine... but as sson as I plug HDMI back in - back to 1080i only.


Any suggestions on how I might be able to get my box to output all modes using HDMI again?


Pretty sure it's not a TWC update... I've tried unplugging the box..


----------



## nycnigel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I believe it is time to go another route.
> 
> 
> George.Bodenheimer AT ESPN com
> 
> VP of Programming at ESPN



RE:ESPN2HD

ANY RESPONSE?.......2 DAYS TO GO!!!


----------



## chitchatjf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nycnigel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> RE:ESPN2HD
> 
> ANY RESPONSE?.......2 DAYS TO GO!!!



In a sense 4 days.


The US game!


----------



## lambretta76

Yeah - kind of bummed that I bought an HD for the World Cup (since I couldn't go this time - I decided to sell my tickets and use the money to buy one) and I can only watch a handful of games on it...


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So I suddenly found myself with a wierd problem starting this past Sunday...
> 
> 
> While using my HDMI cable, my box is now stuck using 1080i output mode for all channels. When I go into the settings menu, and changes I try make are ignored by the box as soon as I leave the menu....
> 
> 
> This only happens as long as the HDMI cable is plugged in - taking it out and using component -and all output modes work fine... but as sson as I plug HDMI back in - back to 1080i only.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions on how I might be able to get my box to output all modes using HDMI again?
> 
> 
> Pretty sure it's not a TWC update... I've tried unplugging the box..



Where in NY are you? If you are in Staten Island and received the latest software update (I forget the version), this is a widespread problem. Apparently the newer version of the software communicates improperly with your display when connected via HDMI (there is no two way communication via component) and disables all outputs other than 1080i, which the box thinks is the only format your display supports. Really annoying. I'm in Manhattan and fortunately haven't received the update yet. The way to tell if you have the newest version is to reboot the box - if it says "Aptiv" instead of "Pioneer" on the splash screen you have the newer version.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> To me, the multiplexed channels provide nothing, since I can't bring myself to watch movies in SD anymore. Even if the picture quality were "acceptable" (which none of the SD channels really are on our system), the movies are horribly panned and scanned (or just cropped) on all of the SD HBO channels.
> 
> 
> Before I was an HD customer I did like multiplexed channels, though. But the "on demand" was a waste to me and I cancelled it once I got a DVR -- why should I pay to get programs on-demand when I can make my own "on-demand" service by recording the things that I want to see on my DVR (which I'm also paying for)? Seems like redundant services to me....



I've now spent more time watching SD and honestly, I don't in any way find it so terrible. It seems to follow the exact same "path" that it did long before I got a HD set; in that some channels really had bad pictures and some had very good ones. I found the broadcast channels PQ to be visibly worse than, say, the premium channels. The same holds true watching on the HD set. I really think my HD set's SD display is very much the same as my 6 year old CRT that died so I HAD to get the HD set! My guess would be that some of the "complaints" are more about the difference between SD and HD, not a comparison of what SD looked like "before."


As for the On Demand, it's part of the premium "subscription," at least it sure is here in NYC. I did catch that there was a price on it, but my guess that was if you didn't subscribe to the "regular" premium service. Like you could "pay" for HBO On Demand while not paying for the full premium service.


On another front, I I took the suggestion to write a (polite) e-mail to Bob Watson voicing my two major concerns (paying for but not getting the HD channel on Cinemax, Starz) and not having the ability to add additional hard drive space as many other do have). Anything I hear back will, of course, be reported here!


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EricScott* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Where in NY are you? If you are in Staten Island and received the latest software update (I forget the version), this is a widespread problem. Apparently the newer version of the software communicates improperly with your display when connected via HDMI (there is no two way communication via component) and disables all outputs other than 1080i, which the box thinks is the only format your display supports. Really annoying. I'm in Manhattan and fortunately haven't received the update yet. The way to tell if you have the newest version is to reboot the box - if it says "Aptiv" instead of "Pioneer" on the splash screen you have the newer version.




I know about the Staten Island update.... but I'm in Manhattan (UWS), and I still get the Pioneer splash logo... (I've tried all sorts of reboots...)


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nycnigel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> RE:ESPN2HD
> 
> ANY RESPONSE?.......2 DAYS TO GO!!!



not a peep, they must know they're wrong!


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nycnigel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> 
> New to plasma and hdtv. I have an sa8300hd and a panny 60U. Watching Star Wars on HBO HD and the pictur is great but im in widescreen with a black letterbox. Is this normal or should i be seeing no letterbox at all?
> 
> 
> My STB is set to 19:9 and stretch 4:3. My output is set to 1080i and 720p
> 
> 
> My Panny is on the FULL option.
> 
> 
> Im using component cables.
> 
> 
> Cheers.



Everything is fine -- Star Wars Episode 3 is being shown in it's original aspect ratio on HBO-HD this month, and since its OAR is wider than 16:9, it does have some letter boxing on the top and bottom of the screen. Now, if you have "window boxing" on the left and right side of your screen as well, then you have a configuration problem.


----------



## TMSKILZ

If Satelite TV didn't have the issues/problem with weather interference, I would have cancelled my Cable a long time ago & gone with Satelite HD TV, since they also offer far more HD Chs & programing than anything currently Cable does or will.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've now spent more time watching SD and honestly, I don't in any way find it so terrible. It seems to follow the exact same "path" that it did long before I got a HD set; in that some channels really had bad pictures and some had very good ones. I found the broadcast channels PQ to be visibly worse than, say, the premium channels. The same holds true watching on the HD set. I really think my HD set's SD display is very much the same as my 6 year old CRT that died so I HAD to get the HD set! My guess would be that some of the "complaints" are more about the difference between SD and HD, not a comparison of what SD looked like "before."



It's not picture quality that keeps me from watching the non HD premium channels. For me, the main reason I detest an SD movie channel, (as in the other HBO's or Showtime's) is because of the screen formatting. I hate to watch something on a 16 X 9 screen that's broadcast in a 4 X 3 format AND its original aspect ratio is anything but 4 X 3. Even if I were to use one of the many stretch options between my display and the set top box, this just magnifies the ridiculousness of the picture cropping. If one of these non HD channels was to broadcast a movie in the original aspect ratio, or, any form of letterboxing, then I can deal with it utilizing my various stretch' modes. This is acceptable but rarely do we have anything but a 4 X 3 image on the SD channels.


----------



## nycnigel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Everything is fine -- Star Wars Episode 3 is being shown in it's original aspect ratio on HBO-HD this month, and since its OAR is wider than 16:9, it does have some letter boxing on the top and bottom of the screen. Now, if you have "window boxing" on the left and right side of your screen as well, then you have a configuration problem.




THANKS. Yes just the top and bottom. I never knew that there was a 3rd OAR setting. Its annoying that i now know this having come from 4:3 world to think all my issues would be solved....ah well.


Is there any way for the SA8300 to automatically be in one OAR mode, standard for HD and stretch when i goto an SD channel or program.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nycnigel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> THANKS. Yes just the top and bottom. I never knew that there was a 3rd OAR setting. Its annoying that i now know this having come from 4:3 world to think all my issues would be solved....ah well.
> 
> 
> Is there any way for the SA8300 to automatically be in one OAR mode, standard for HD and stretch when i goto an SD channel or program.



There are way more than 3 different ARs - 2.35, 1.85, 1.78 (16:9), 1.33 (4:3), etc.


Yes you can set the aspect ratio settings independently for each resolution. So as long as you have more than one supported resolution enabled (e.g. 480p, 720p and/or 1080i) then you can have a different setting for 480p (SD) channels than you do for 720p/1080i (HD) channels. You simply need to tune to a single channel for each format then set your aspect ratio setting (Stretch / Sidebar / etc) in the Settings / More Settings menu. Then tune to a single channel for a different format and repeat. Based on what you said you wanted, tune to an SD channel and set it to "Stretch". Then tune to an HD channel and set it to "Sidebar" - this should be what you are looking for.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nycnigel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...I never knew that there was a 3rd OAR setting...



nycnigel,

Check out this AVSer's posting regarding aspect ratios and the black bars. This is a must read for anyone unaware of the multitude of aspect ratios. It's filled with information.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=328207


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nycnigel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> THANKS. Yes just the top and bottom. I never knew that there was a 3rd OAR setting. Its annoying that i now know this having come from 4:3 world to think all my issues would be solved....ah well.
> 
> 
> Is there any way for the SA8300 to automatically be in one OAR mode, standard for HD and stretch when i goto an SD channel or program.



Ugh. Stretched SD pictures give me a headache! Who wants to watch a TV program where everybody looks stretched out and fat??


Just accept that you are trying to watch essentially a "square" picture on an essentially "rectangle" TV and let the TV/cable box add bars on the left and right.


Similarly, not all films are shot at the exact 16:9 ratio that your TV is formatted to -- many of them are shot in varying wider ratios (with some being as much as twice as wide as they are tall), so they require some black bars at the top and bottom if you want to preserve all of the picture (and not miss things on the left and right that would be cropped if they zoomed it to fill your screen). You can always press the "zoom" button if you don't mind missing some of the movie and REALLY want to get rid of the black bars.....


Sometimes you might not miss much, but sometimes the framing of the picture really does suffer (remember -- a good director looks through the camera and frames a particular shot in a particular way for a reason, assuming you'll be able to see the entire frame).


Hope that helps!


Scott


----------



## John Mason

Used to watch most 4X3 programming on my 16X9 with a stretch mode (S-video). But with the 8300HD, changed to YPbPr inputs, keeping the 4X3 format, plus gray side pillars, which minimize burn-in for my CRT RPTV. The best 4X3 sources are those already with top/bottom black bars (letterboxed); then the 8300HD remote's zoom mode (# key) fills a 16X9 with virtually no distortion of human figures, etc. IFC, Sundance, and some PBS programs are often letterboxed like this (with side pillars). Keep the 8300HD set for only 1080i out, and 480i usually looks great upconverted to 1080i by the STB. -- John


----------



## AndyHDTV

this is from another forum:


LorghornXP:

"I'll tell you exactly what the problem is with this channel. First Starz is telling you a little white lie while TWC also is a big part of this problem too.


First Starz "will not" give TWC a contract for Starz HD without Starz On Demand and Encore On Demand. Now Starz also wants all customers to get all Starz services free of charge which includes the On Demand services. So if you order Starz that customer gets Starz On Demand at no extra charge.. Also if you order the Encore package Starz wants all Encore customers to get Encore On Demand at no extra charge too.


Now TWC wants to be allowed to charge extra for these On Demand services if they so please. Right now nearly all TWC areas give customers On Demand access to all premium channels they subscribe to if they order two or more premium channels. Now TWC doesn't count Starz and Encore so if you order Starz and HBO only you must still pay an extra 6.95/month for Premiums On Demand just to get HBO On Demand. But if you order Showtime and HBO you will get HBO On Demand and Showtime On Demand at no extra charge.


I hope your picking up what I'm trying to say. So in simple terms if a customer just ordered Starz TWC wants to be able to charge that customer an extra 6.95/month for Starz On Demand while Starz wants Starz On Demand to be free for Starz customers no matter what they order.


Now the TWC contract with Starz Encore Group runs out around years end so I expect TWC to cave in and accept Starz's terms or risk losing access to all Starz channels. In simple terms TWC knows they will have to cave in but they are just waiting as long as they can until their contract runs out.


Do you notice how many other cable companies who offer Starz HD also offer Starz On Demand at no extra cost. This isn't just by chance its for a reason. Now Starz doesn't require satellite companies to carry Starz On Demand as they aren't able todo so which is why you see Dish Network with Starz HD. Also notice that Verizon also carries Starz HD, Starz On Demand and Encore On Demand as part of their 11.95/month movie package which also includes Showtime On Demand, TMC On Demand, Showtime HD and TMC HD."


----------



## nycnigel

Thanks for the OAR tutorial. Hopefully ill get it all figured out before fridays kick off.


----------



## masse

So the NBA game is on ABC tonight...TWC says it's being broadcast in HD "but not all HD broadcasts are available in all areas"...will we (in Manhattan) benefit from the HD?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *masse* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So the NBA game is on ABC tonight...TWC says it's being broadcast in HD "but not all HD broadcasts are available in all areas"...will we (in Manhattan) benefit from the HD?



WABC braodcasts all available ABC-HD content.


That line you refered to is meant for people in areas whose local ABC affiliate doesn't not yet have a HD simulcast channel available.


So don't worry....


----------



## LL3HD

It will be in HD. I'm still waiting to find out if it will be in DD 5.1 from posters on the programming threads. Unfortunately, the audio has been in DD 2.0


----------



## masse

Excellent, thanks! I have yet (in the 4 days i've had HD) to watch HD programming aside from on the 7xx channels, so I was a little worried...


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *masse* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Excellent, thanks! I have yet (in the 4 days i've had HD) to watch HD programming aside from on the 7xx channels, so I was a little worried...




You are aware that ABC HD content is on channel 707, not 7, right?


(HD content is only available in the 700 range)


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *masse* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Excellent, thanks! I have yet (in the 4 days i've had HD) to watch HD programming aside from on the 7xx channels, so I was a little worried...



Congrats, and welcome to the wonderful world of glorious HD! Enjoy!


----------



## masse

Ahh, that would explain the confusion...well color me an idiot. Thanks guys...


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Ah, that's very interesting about Starz... I have long wondered why there was no Starz On demand. I didn't know about the pricing thing with multiple premiums (I had originally gone for a very good deal with 4 premiums that essentially had the last 2 cost about 4 bucks each); I incorrectly assumed that if you paid for the premium, you got the On Demand (as you said, that's what Starz wants).


DVRs in a lot of ways change the landscape for such channels. However, I also have always felt those channels were more for experimenting that any favor to the customer; I think all those guys are looking towards a complete pay per movie type to deal. And I'd guess they know how not ready the technology is (how many times have you anted to watch something on those channels and found yourself looking for something different?).


On the distaste for SD because it's 4:3, I do understand. The curious thing is that when I was 4:3 only, I HATED when they broadcast a 16:9 inside of it everything appeared so much smaller). I wasn't exactly overjoyed with DVDs either; but I knew that someday I'd be 16:9 equipped! I really did prefer a little panning and scanning.


Little factoid some may not know; my favorite director (Stanley Kubrick) shot in 4:3. He wanted it that way. But he used a mask so his top and bottom could be cut off to make it seem widescreen. Now, he didn't tell me this directly, but when his films first started appearing on DVD there was a HUGE debate; many folks were incensed they weren't released as widescreen. By contract, they HAD to be released 4:3, that's what he wanted. Second interesting thing... the recent War of the World's DVD looks to be 16:9. My guess is it was presented in theaters as 2.35:1. So was it panned and scanned to fill 16:9?


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Little factoid some may not know; my favorite director (Stanley Kubrick) shot in 4:3. He wanted it that way. But he used a mask so his top and bottom could be cut off to make it seem widescreen. Now, he didn't tell me this directly, but when his films first started appearing on DVD there was a HUGE debate; many folks were incensed they weren't released as widescreen. By contract, they HAD to be released 4:3, that's what he wanted.










I've always been a big fan of his but didn't know (or most likely forgot) that aspect ratio fact you quoted. I did a quick google and came up with additional interesting stuff on that topic. Scroll all the way down to question 11 and 11a. Obviously you're probably aware of this information but here it is
http://www.visual-memory.co.uk/faq/


----------



## shemmy

Anyone seeing YES=HD on 708? I'm not getting anything in Manhattan.


----------



## bgrbb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shemmy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone seeing YES=HD on 708? I'm not getting anything in Manhattan.



Not getting YES HD or the INHD feed of the game. My cable box locks up and I have to reboot everytime I try to watch either.


Also TWC still hasn't fixed the ability to schedule recordings of Yankees HD games in advance. No ESPN 2 HD for world cup. If I had an alternative I would drop TWC in a second. What a crap company.


----------



## masse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shemmy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone seeing YES=HD on 708? I'm not getting anything in Manhattan.



Ditto, and not happy about it!


----------



## masse

it's baaaackk!


----------



## AndyHDTV

Wow the nations largest cable company, Comcast added ESPN2-HD and nations 2nd largest cable company TWC did nothing.


Let's all give TWC a round of applause for their hard work!!!

http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix....634&highlight=


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wow the nations largest cable company, Comcast added ESPN2-HD and nations 2nd largest cable company TWC did nothing.
> 
> 
> Let's all give TWC a round of applause for their hard work!!!
> 
> http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix....634&highlight=



Wow, what a bummer.










You'd think that the brains'







of TWNY would recognize that this city is the most ethnically diverse area in the world and what a major impact ESPN2 HD would have- with the World Cup as its inaugural' programming offering.


But, wait a second, I thought they already knew that. Isn't that why we have all of these other foreign language cannels?









They'd rather use up the bandwidth with other nations local news channels so their countrymen can see the highlights of the Cup in their language as opposed to watching it on ESPN2 HD.


----------



## coneyparleg

Lets all email again, to hear their excuses


----------



## ecwlukeny

Germany VS Costa Rica although non HD the feed looks pretty good


----------



## lambretta76

TWC could win me over for a long time if they added ESPN 2 HD now - even just temporarily - didn't they just nix an HD channel? Instead - I will be switching to DirecTV as soon as possible. I just bought a 37" LCD HD for this reason and I can only watch a handful of games...


Then again - it's kind of annoying that ESPN relegated the World Cup to the Deuce - what's on the regular flavor? College baseball. COLLEGE!


----------



## DND




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wow the nations largest cable company, Comcast added ESPN2-HD and nations 2nd largest cable company TWC did nothing.
> 
> 
> Let's all give TWC a round of applause for their hard work!!!
> 
> http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix....634&highlight=










This is very frustrating. TWC needs to get there act straight.


Also the Germany v. Costa Rica game probably looks good because its being down converted from those nice HD cameras.


----------



## coneyparleg

My email to Mr. Watson and Mr. Dressler:
[email protected] , [email protected] 


Gentlemen,

My wife and I have been longtime TWC customers. I have recently seen many advertisements on television and on billboards and busses in the NYC area saying that we would be able to enjoy the World Cup in High Definition on ESPN-2 HD. I am very disappointed to see that TWC is lacking this channel during the World Cup. Currently the many other cable providers and satellite providers are offering ESPN-2 HD for their customers to enjoy the world cup in high definition. Time Warner Cable's decision to not offer me the oppourtunity to watch the games in HD has caused me to seriously rethink my cable provider/satellite options.


----------



## coneyparleg

Once upon a time someone posted a link to some consumer commision or something like that were we could email complaints about TWC. This actually got me a nice phone call from some TWC upper person who seemed to want to help, on tech issues I had, she avoided at all costs my questions about missing channels.

ANyways, does anyone remember that post, and where we can find that link, it might be worth a few emails to that complaint board to express our dissatisfaction about no world cup in HD, and our having to wait 4 more years for the possibility.

Thanks


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coneyparleg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Once upon a time someone posted a link to some consumer commision or something like that were we could email complaints about TWC. This actually got me a nice phone call from some TWC upper person who seemed to want to help, on tech issues I had, she avoided at all costs my questions about missing channels.
> 
> ANyways, does anyone remember that post, and where we can find that link, it might be worth a few emails to that complaint board to express our dissatisfaction about no world cup in HD, and our having to wait 4 more years for the possibility.
> 
> Thanks


 Link to DOITT 

this is a sure fire way to get a call back from TWC.


----------



## coneyparleg

Mr. Watson's response:


We would like to offer ESPN2 HD, but have been unable to reach an agreement with ESPN to do so. We understand that the World Cup would have been a great opportunity to begin offering the channel. WABC HD will be airing some of the games in HD when they have a game on their regular channel. Sorry for the inconvenience.






Bob Watson


VP Programming & New Business Development


Time Warner Cable of NY & NJ


120 East 23rd Street


New York, NY 10010


212-598-7363 | Fax: 212-364-9810


Email: [email protected]


----------



## coneyparleg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *QMAN71* /forum/post/0
> 
> Link to DOITT
> 
> this is a sure fire way to get a call back from TWC.




Thank You


----------



## AndyHDTV

wow, I recorded a couple games today on espn2 "SD" and as I was playing them back I spotted a lot of commercials advertising our TWCNYC. They got some dam nerve.


----------



## DND

I saw World Cup Live on ESPN. Obviously since it was in HD they had HD clips of Germany/Costa Rica and Poland/Ecuador games. Its even more frustrating now. Also as lambretta76 pointed out it was college baseball on ESPN for most of the day today. What is worse Sport Center is from 5am to 12pm. There are no words...


----------



## chopsueychris

i need help.

freaking time warner in queens center mall royally screwed me today.


so my tivo died, so i figured hey ill do dvr for a few months and rough it until the hd tivo comes out in the fall.


so i go to twc in the qcm. well i asked the lady for a dvr hd box that features a dvi output. she gives me a box, with hdmi, i say no no good. so then she says we donthave any.. so i say fine give me my old box back forget it.

insted she gives me a scientific atlanta 8250 box saying how this is the new box they offer and she has to give me this one.


i getpissed and leave with the new stupid albeit smaller box in hand.


takeit home ALL MY FREAKING SD CHANNELS are de-interlaced and offsync audio. PLUS they are HIGHLY PIXILATED. I am furious. 2 dead end calls to CS, they are sending a rep to my home on FRIDAY!!!!!! to see what the problem is, no one will tell me how to fix this problem.


i may go to the mall monday and see if i can swap back for a pioneer box, hopefully i can, does anyone have any suggestions as the composite and dvi to hdmi BOTH look like p.o.s. in sd, only the hd comes in clean.


the other 3 boxes in my home are working fine.


oh and if anyone can tell me what to do about a bad drive possibly without spending 130 bucks through weaknees it would be greatly appreciated, i can mimmic drives through getdatabacknow i think.


----------



## chopsueychris

Oh if there are any hacks using this box, ex. i can use the 2 firewire ports orthe usb to hook upto my pc and an external drive to use it as a pcdvr type dilly that info would be great. thx.


----------



## hsimms

They may have given you the wrong box for your borough. Each TW Center carries boxes for other boroughs. They are not always careful. I know. Call TW CS or Tech and read them the serial.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chopsueychris* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i need help.
> 
> freaking time warner in queens center mall royally screwed me today.
> 
> 
> so my tivo died, so i figured hey ill do dvr for a few months and rough it until the hd tivo comes out in the fall.
> 
> 
> so i go to twc in the qcm. well i asked the lady for a dvr hd box that features a dvi output. she gives me a box, with hdmi, i say no no good. so then she says we donthave any.. so i say fine give me my old box back forget it.
> 
> insted she gives me a scientific atlanta 8250 box saying how this is the new box they offer and she has to give me this one.
> 
> 
> i getpissed and leave with the new stupid albeit smaller box in hand.
> 
> 
> takeit home ALL MY FREAKING SD CHANNELS are de-interlaced and offsync audio. PLUS they are HIGHLY PIXILATED. I am furious. 2 dead end calls to CS, they are sending a rep to my home on FRIDAY!!!!!! to see what the problem is, no one will tell me how to fix this problem.
> 
> 
> i may go to the mall monday and see if i can swap back for a pioneer box, hopefully i can, does anyone have any suggestions as the composite and dvi to hdmi BOTH look like p.o.s. in sd, only the hd comes in clean.
> 
> 
> the other 3 boxes in my home are working fine.
> 
> 
> oh and if anyone can tell me what to do about a bad drive possibly without spending 130 bucks through weaknees it would be greatly appreciated, i can mimmic drives through getdatabacknow i think.


----------



## AndyHDTV

Now I'm really pissed off about not having ESPN2-HD

what's with all this advertising if they can't get us the channel?

http://www.timewarnercable.com/nyand.../worldcup.html


----------



## AndyHDTV

HD Specials channel 712


06/13 - 7:30 - NY Liberty


06/16 - 7:30 - NY Liberty


----------



## AndyHDTV

I was over at a friends house who still has a analog box. I was channel surfing and noticed that the channel "WE" was cut off and a message saying to upgrade to DTV to get WE, was showing.


I can only hope that sometime next month they use the reclaimed bandwidth for HD and not more SD & VOD!


----------



## cap_167




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was over at a friends house who still has a analog box. I was channel surfing and noticed that the channel "WE" was cut off and a message saying to upgrade to DTV to get WE, was showing.
> 
> 
> I can only hope that sometime next month they use the reclaimed bandwidth for HD and not more SD & VOD!



Actually that's been on there for a few months now, can't tell exactly how long though.


----------



## POWERFUL

1:17 and No YESHD here in Queens. Called TW and they said it wasn't showing in HD. Told them they were wrong. Had to be content to say that if it is switched on sometime soon I could be happy with the knowledge they were wrong. Anybody else not getting it?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *POWERFUL* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 1:17 and No YESHD here in Queens. Called TW and they said it wasn't showing in HD. Told them they were wrong. Had to be content to say that if it is switched on sometime soon I could be happy with the knowledge they were wrong. Anybody else not getting it?



It was on from the start in UWS Manhattan


----------



## coneyparleg

Response from F. Dressler:


"it is not our "decision" to not offer this service. espn is breaching its contract by not providing it to us. we are working to fix the problem."


Is this guy serious


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coneyparleg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Response from F. Dressler:
> 
> 
> "it is not our "decision" to not offer this service. espn is breaching its contract by not providing it to us. we are working to fix the problem."
> 
> 
> Is this guy serious



Well, at least he's hearing enough complaints that he sounds a bit annoyed.


----------



## AndyHDTV

Time Warner Cable Chairman & CEO Glenn Britt said the operator would install OCAP headends in systems serving a combined 2.5 million cable customers starting this year in New York City; Milwaukee and Green Bay, Wis.; Lincoln, Neb.; and Waco, Texas. At the conference, the operator also demonstrated an OCAP-compliant TV made by Samsung that supported Time Warner's OCAP Digital Navigator interactive program guide, video-on-demand and third-party applications, including a weather and news program from BIAP Systems.

The examples of support demonstrate "some concrete steps to show that this (OCAP) is real," Britt said.

Time Warner's commitment follows an OCAP-related memorandum of understanding (MOU) with Samsung announced at last year's show. The MOU, which also involved Advance/Newhouse Communications, called for the MSOs and Samsung to write specs for OCAP-compliant TVs and how they operate on a cable network. Since then, Time Warner has begun to test OCAP-based TVs from Samsung in Gastonia, N.C.

http://www.cedmagazine.com/article/CA6303851.html


----------



## teebeebee1

I want ESPN2HD as bad as anyone else, but worrying about missing 1-0 Thrilling soccer game doesn't worry me










Soccer bleeping blows


----------



## coneyparleg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, at least he's hearing enough complaints that he sounds a bit annoyed.



I wonder if anyone has a contact email for espn or espn-2 corporate people so that we could inquire with them about their breach of contract.


----------



## ZMike

Is there anyone with an updated 8300 and a DVCR who can comment on the current state of Firewire affairs?


Mike


----------



## nycnigel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teebeebee1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I want ESPN2HD as bad as anyone else, but worrying about missing 1-0 Thrilling soccer game doesn't worry me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soccer bleeping blows




real atheletes running for 90 minutes with no commercial breaks(sorry timeouts)...yeah thats kinda stupid.


----------



## coneyparleg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teebeebee1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I want ESPN2HD as bad as anyone else, but worrying about missing 1-0 Thrilling soccer game doesn't worry me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soccer bleeping blows



I think the world as a whole disagrees with you


----------



## ANGEL 35

Has any one get a up date on a 8300HD box in man.


----------



## lambretta76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coneyparleg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think the world as a whole disagrees with you



1.3 *BILLION* watched the last World Cup Final. Yes, with a b.


90 million watched the last Super Bowl worldwide.


I think that proves your point.


----------



## LL3HD

Can't wait till they get to my neighborhood..

_Verizon Communications Inc. signed a multi-year deal with the YES Network that gives FiOS TV subscribers high definition access to Yankees and New Jersey Nets games, the latest salvo in an ongoing battle to gain market share from cable rivals like Cablevision Systems Corp.


...Verizon says it currently carries 23 high definition channels in New York area markets, more than any non-satellite television provider in the area...


...To get the YES network, customers must subscribe to the FiOS TV Premier, which offers 180 channels for $39.95 a month..._


Full story 
http://newyorkbusiness.com/news.cms?newsId=13888


----------



## pciav




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can't wait till they get to my neighborhood..[/url]



Same here Larry. No time frame if and when Fios will be available anywhere in or near our area. I heard Bay Terrace is being worked on with fiber upgrades and Fios is going to be rolled out there, but no info if that is just internet or if it includes TV also.


I have been seriously thinking about jumping back to Dish Network. TWC's PQ has really taken a hit lately. Even Discovery looks bit starved. The only thing keeping me right now is YES-HD and SNY-HD. Dish's HD offering is becoming hard to resist.


Lately what annoys me most is the advertisements for Howard TV (Howard Stern's On Demand Channel) in HD. The show is shot in HD yet it is not available in HD. I can't bring myself to subscribe knowing it is available in HD and not being able to get it.


I've resisted ranting lately, but I am getting close to the end with TWC.


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pciav* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Same here Larry. No time frame if and when Fios will be available anywhere in or near our area. I heard Bay Terrace is being worked on with fiber upgrades and Fios is going to be rolled out there, but no info if that is just internet or if it includes TV also.
> 
> 
> I have been seriously thinking about jumping back to Dish Network. TWC's PQ has really taken a hit lately. Even Discovery looks bit starved. The only thing keeping me right now is YES-HD and SNY-HD. Dish's HD offering is becoming hard to resist.
> 
> 
> Lately what annoys me most is the advertisements for Howard TV (Howard Stern's On Demand Channel) in HD. The show is shot in HD yet it is not available in HD. I can't bring myself to subscribe knowing it is available in HD and not being able to get it.
> 
> 
> I've resisted ranting lately, but I am getting close to the end with TWC.



I dumped road runner for FIOS Internet a few months ago and I'm just waiting for Verizon to sign a franchise agreement and start rolling out FIOS TV here in SI. I haven't heard when it's going to happen, but now that FIOS has YES there will be nothing to hold me back from switching.


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can't wait till they get to my neighborhood..



I have been following the FIOS project for some time now. I will be making the switch when the service goes live in NYC.


Cable companies have too much work ahead of them in terms of upgrades to produce a sufficient number of HD channels with regards to bandwidth issues whereas FIOS does not suffer from those limitations.


----------



## ZMike

I called FIOS recently trying to find out what their schedule for Manhattan was. I was told that there is now only one central office (location undisclosed) in the city that is FIOS-capable and that the fiber optic wiring to the area to be served was incomplete.


I would also like to see FIOS happen right now, but based on information like that, I think that TWC will remain in our lives for some time.


Mike


----------



## teebeebee1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lambretta76* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 1.3 *BILLION* watched the last World Cup Final. Yes, with a b.
> 
> 
> 90 million watched the last Super Bowl worldwide.
> 
> 
> I think that proves your point.



Well, i've been to other countries, and the only other sports they have are rowing, track and field and racing.


No wonder soccer is so popular










I actually am starting to like the world cup...gulp.


----------



## AndyHDTV

I sent a email to an executive in Verizon asking about Fios, apperently he thought I was somebody else within the Company. A MUST READ


My Email:

"Mr. Pizzirani, can you tell me when Fios will be available in Manhattan?

07, 08?"

thank you, Andy


Email Routed:


"Andy,

John Schommer on my time can provide you more insight.

Thanks, Chris

John,

Please respond to Andy's question. Thanks, Chris"


Response:

"Andy,

I assume that you are the Andy ******* (NY Field Tech). As I wouldn't want

to share this information externally just yet.

We are in Manhattan today, but only in a few locations where MDU

renovations have taken place (still considered a Greenfield). The biggest

issues with Manhattan are 1) permitting, and 2) TV franchising. We

anticipate the Video franchising sometime in mid 2008 - therefore you won't

see a large scale build in Manhattan until late 2007 or early 2008. Of

course, competitive market changes could also expedite these decisions and

deployments.


Note: These are not committed timeframes and should no be shared outside of

the company."


John R. Schommer

-

-

-

their u have it folks, ETA 2 years


----------



## holl_ands




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teebeebee1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, i've been to other countries, and the only other sports they have are rowing, track and field and racing.
> 
> 
> No wonder soccer is so popular
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually am starting to like the world cup...gulp.



CRICKET is very popular througout the former British Empire...

And don't forget CHEESE ROLLING ...I've seen in both Netherlands and Italy...making it an International sport....


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Somehow I have this notion that TWC-NYC in Manhattan does have a lot of fiber around.


I DO remember being off put when a good bud down in alphabet city (east village) got digital service and RoadRunner way before I got them (I'm UWS). But about 4 months ago, I was having a problem with spotty service and was told at one point they were "looking" at one of the fiber distribution points. This was 1/2 of a block away from my building... for the better part of a day I saw a truck there with clear markings that it was doing fiber, not cooper repairs.


Turned out that the issue really wasn't in the street, but several floors below me.


----------



## coneyparleg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Note: These are not committed timeframes and should no be shared outside of
> 
> the company."



Ooooh, this info was shared outside the company. (jking)

Great work and many thanks.


----------



## cap_167

Someone earlier posted that channel 720 will not be posted but I, along with some other people I guess, didn't receive this notice. However, I just got the TWC bill online (For July) and now it's saying what was posted earlier, on June 28th channel 720 will no longer be carried. Does this mean that another HD channel will replace it?


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cap_167* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Someone earlier posted that channel 720 will not be posted but I, along with some other people I guess, didn't receive this notice. However, I just got the TWC bill online (For July) and now it's saying what was posted earlier, on June 28th channel 720 will no longer be carried. Does this mean that another HD channel will replace it?



NO. 720 is not a "real" channel. There is nothing ever on it, so it is not taking up any bandwidth at all.


For the record, "on demand" channels can be added ad infinitum because (sort of like switched broadcasting), no matter how many On Demand channels they add, the most you can ever be watching is one at a time. Obviously, a hi-def On Demand channel will have a higher bandwidth requirement than a standard-def one, but the same rules still apply.


----------



## dad1153




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I sent a email to an executive in Verizon asking about Fios, apperently he thought I was somebody else within the Company. A MUST READ
> 
> 
> My Email:
> 
> "Mr. Pizzirani, can you tell me when Fios will be available in Manhattan?
> 
> 07, 08?"
> 
> thank you, Andy
> 
> 
> Email Routed:
> 
> 
> "Andy,
> 
> John Schommer on my time can provide you more insight.
> 
> Thanks, Chris
> 
> John,
> 
> Please respond to Andy's question. Thanks, Chris"
> 
> 
> Response:
> 
> "Andy,
> 
> I assume that you are the Andy ******* (NY Field Tech). As I wouldn't want
> 
> to share this information externally just yet.
> 
> We are in Manhattan today, but only in a few locations where MDU
> 
> renovations have taken place (still considered a Greenfield). The biggest
> 
> issues with Manhattan are 1) permitting, and 2) TV franchising. We
> 
> anticipate the Video franchising sometime in mid 2008 - therefore you won't
> 
> see a large scale build in Manhattan until late 2007 or early 2008. Of
> 
> course, competitive market changes could also expedite these decisions and
> 
> deployments.
> 
> 
> Note: These are not committed timeframes and should no be shared outside of
> 
> the company."
> 
> 
> John R. Schommer
> 
> -
> 
> -
> 
> -
> 
> their u have it folks, ETA 2 years



You do realize that Verizon will track you down and, if you're not blacklisted and in jail in two years time, you will be denied FIOS service for spilling the beans on the company's inner plans. Unless, of course, you go undercover and change your name/identity (which is worth it to get from under TWC)!


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Somehow I have this notion that TWC-NYC in Manhattan does have a lot of fiber around.
> 
> 
> I DO remember being off put when a good bud down in alphabet city (east village) got digital service and RoadRunner way before I got them (I'm UWS). But about 4 months ago, I was having a problem with spotty service and was told at one point they were "looking" at one of the fiber distribution points. This was 1/2 of a block away from my building... for the better part of a day I saw a truck there with clear markings that it was doing fiber, not cooper repairs.
> 
> 
> Turned out that the issue really wasn't in the street, but several floors below me.



Fiber nodes typically serve some 500 cable customers, which covers my building, so have always suspected we have a TWC node in our coop's basement. The bandwidth blocking points, though, are the coax-cable amplifiers, typically limited to


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Ah, I love "notions" turning into facts! Thanks so much John...


I know there needs to be something that connects the fiber to cooper... what is that called? I assume the "amp" you speak of is another device that's deployed along the cooper to keep the signal up over run lengths...


Is it fair to say that there are essentially (i.e. in practice) no "bandwidth blocking" on the fiber to the neighborhood nodes? What about transmission of 1080p content on the fiber?


Of course, one obvious notion is fiber to the building. And I'm curious about the FIOS thing... is Verizon going fiber to the building?


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dad1153* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You do realize that Verizon will track you down and, if you're not blacklisted and in jail in two years time, you will be denied FIOS service for spilling the beans on the company's inner plans. Unless, of course, you go undercover and change your name/identity (which is worth it to get from under TWC)!



Jail on charges of what?


He committed no crime. He was accidentally and voluntarily sent a wrong e-mail message by someone within the company who was not careful to validate whom he was communicating with. The only one who will possibly get into any trouble here is the gentleman whos signature is on the bottom of the e-mail message.


----------



## coneyparleg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Jail on charges of what?
> 
> 
> He committed no crime. He was accidentally and voluntarily sent a wrong e-mail message by someone within the company who was not careful to validate whom he was communicating with. The only one who will possibly get into any trouble here is the gentleman whos signature is on the bottom of the e-mail message.



As long as he never signed a non-disclosure agreement he's cool. He posed an honest inquiry and they answered, their fault for not looking at the email address and realizing that it wasn't an internal email.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coneyparleg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As long as he never signed a non-disclosure agreement he's cool. He posed an honest inquiry and they answered, their fault for not looking at the email address and realizing that it wasn't an internal email.



yup, I wonder if i should reply to his email and tell him that i'm not the guy he thinks I am? and then tell him all of NYC now knows about their plans.


----------



## AndyHDTV

Mr. Watson, I was told that TWC would drop analog channels as soon as it had the contractual right to drop the analog version.


EX: "WE" moving to DTV only.


From what I understand, if one analog channel is cut off then 2 HD channels or 3 compressed HD channels can take it's place.


So with that said, WILL TWC of NYC drop any more analog channels this year? and If so how many analog channels this year and when?


Response:

"Consideration to drop channels extends beyond just the contractual right to do so. While 2-3 HD channels can fit into the space of one analog channel, so can 10-14 SD channels, more capacity for VOD streaming, higher speeds for internet service, phone traffic, etc."


thanks, bob


Bob Watson

VP Programming & New Business Development

Time Warner Cable of NY & NJ

120 East 23rd Street

New York, NY 10010

212-598-7363 | Fax: 212-364-9810

Email: [email protected]


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ah, I love "notions" turning into facts! Thanks so much John...
> 
> 
> I know there needs to be something that connects the fiber to cooper... what is that called? I assume the "amp" you speak of is another device that's deployed along the cooper to keep the signal up over run lengths...
> 
> 
> Is it fair to say that there are essentially (i.e. in practice) no "bandwidth blocking" on the fiber to the neighborhood nodes? What about transmission of 1080p content on the fiber?
> 
> 
> Of course, one obvious notion is fiber to the building. And I'm curious about the FIOS thing... is Verizon going fiber to the building?



Think I'll leave the detailed coax/fiber linkup description to those doing the engineering or wiring. . But yes, the amps referred to are typical distribution amplifiers on building floors and farther back the line to fiber in a hybrid (fiber/coax) distribution system. Some newer amps have ~2 GHz bandwidth and the coax itself matches or exceeds that.


AIUI, all-fiber distribution has theoretical unlimited bandwidth since with wavelength multiplexing (adding light 'colors'), many new signal bands can be sent along just one fiber. Scientific Atlanta's site shows some of this hardware. But, as some of the long FIOS threads point out, Verizon and others are using a blend of standard cable and fiber hardware, at least initially, which practically puts some limits on bandwidth.


1080p seems feasible with fiber, switched-video, and other IPTV (Internet protocol systems) since, depending on the frame rate used, instead of rate shaping etc. to limit bandwidth and squeeze 2-3 HDTV channels into 256-QAM 6-MHz-wide cable slots, they could deliver only one ~39-Mbps channel per slot--the equivalent of the upcoming Blu-ray DVDs. -- John


----------



## anthonymoody

My brother in law is a Verizon tech and is actually employed in the process of laying what they call "fttp" - fiber to the premises - in the Hamptons. Fiber right to your door.


Do NOT expect this in Manhattan until pigs fly. They're going to have to come up with a way to get the bandwidth from the street/basement to all the individual units with the inhouse wiring already in place. No WAY the vast majority of coops and condos are going to allow new runs of fiber to be run up to each unit.


TM


----------



## holl_ands




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anthonymoody* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My brother in law is a Verizon tech and is actually employed in the process of laying what they call "fttp" - fiber to the premises - in the Hamptons. Fiber right to your door.
> 
> 
> Do NOT expect this in Manhattan until pigs fly. They're going to have to come up with a way to get the bandwidth from the street/basement to all the individual units with the inhouse wiring already in place. No WAY the vast majority of coops and condos are going to allow new runs of fiber to be run up to each unit.
> 
> 
> TM



The output of the FIOS ONT (Fibre to Video) converter is a Coax cable carrying analog and

QAM channels 2 through 130, just like a normal 55-870 MHz Cable Coax. "All" the condo has to do

is select Verizon as their new cable provider and use EXISTING wiring.


Here is one of several different multiple dwelling ONTs:
http://www.tellabs.com/products/1000...600ont_641.pdf 

To which you may want to add additional Phone and I-N ONTs...


If you checkout the FIOS threads, you can see that their video service looks no different to

the user as Cable, including direct connect for analog channels, CableCards and a variant of the

Motorola 6416 HD-DVR that adds an IPTV type service.


----------



## AndyHDTV

Apparently Starz-HD and Cinemax-HD has popped up in TEXAS on TWC!!!


San Antonio, TX:
http://www.satelliteguys.us/showthread.php?t=69061 

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...02#post7847102 



Austin, TX:
http://www.hdtvoice.com/voice/showthread.php?t=26114


----------



## rgrossman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holl_ands* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The output of the FIOS ONT (Fibre to Video) converter is a Coax cable carrying analog and
> 
> QAM channels 2 through 130, just like a normal 55-870 MHz Cable Coax. "All" the condo has to do
> 
> is select Verizon as their new cable provider and use EXISTING wiring.



I might be wrong, but I believe the wiring is still owned by the cable company, not the condo.


----------



## LisaM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holl_ands* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "All" the condo has to do is select Verizon as their new cable provider and use EXISTING wiring.



In many condos, the developer sells the rights to the cable wiring to a particular company for a certain number of years at the time that the building is built. This is a way for a developer to make additional money from the building. If a competitor wants to come into the building, they will not be allowed to piggyback onto those wires and will have to re-wire the building - a process which is expensive and can require cutting through decorated hallways.


----------



## andy9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rgrossman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I might be wrong, but I believe the wiring is still owned by the cable company, not the condo.



Actually, in NYC, the cable company (in our case TWC) is the monopoly provider as granted by the city, and TWC has an "as of right" ability to bring cable directly to any potential subscriber (whether co-op, condo, or straight rental) that it wants...and the monopoly provider also has to guarantee to the city that it will make its "best effort" to provide service to all potential customers. Thus, a building owner (again, whether co-op, etc) cannot block TWC from wiring their building...though the owner can negotiate the manner in which it is done. Verizon does not, at this time, have the same ability to rewire buildings...as when the cable franchises were awarded, no one viewed telcos as competitors of cablecos. In this new world, it will be up to the city to determine how to proceed as the franchise agreements come up for renewal. Telephone service providers (in our case Verizon) also had monopoly status, but under different regs....state Public Service Commission in NY...so access rules are not controlled by the municipality.


----------



## dad1153

So the bottom line for 99% of NYC residents (particularly Manhattanites) is that we're stuck with TWC for the immediate and near future (1-5 years) with D* and E* as our only realistic alternatives to cable (assuming of course you live in a building that allows residents to add a dish to the building). 5+ years from now some of us *might* be able to choose FIOS or other telecom alternative, but the vast majority of neighborhoods (like Harlem where I currently reside) will still be wired in such a way that TWC is the only supplier of choice.


Is it any wonder TWC service reps. are so shoddy and useless? Why invest money or train people to be nice to customers that can't switch to a competing service? Between ESPN 2 HD not being available for World Cup matches, the limited HD choices and the chance we might miss eight regular season NFL games because of TWC's refusal to carry the NFL Network in the Fall (how are those negotiations going BTW?) those E* incentives to switch to satellite look more and more appealing by the day!


----------



## Dm84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dad1153* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So the bottom line for 99% of NYC residents (particularly Manhattanites) is that we're stuck with TWC for the immediate and near future (1-5 years) with D* and E* as our only realistic alternatives to cable (assuming of course you live in a building that allows residents to add a dish to the building). 5+ years from now some of us *might* be able to choose FIOS or other telecom alternative, but the vast majority of neighborhoods (like Harlem where I currently reside) will still be wired in such a way that TWC is the only supplier of choice.
> 
> 
> Is it any wonder TWC service reps. are so shoddy and useless? Why invest money or train people to be nice to customers that can't switch to a competing service? Between ESPN 2 HD not being available for World Cup matches, the limited HD choices and the chance we might miss eight regular season NFL games because of TWC's refusal to carry the NFL Network in the Fall (how are those negotiations going BTW?) those E* incentives to switch to satellite look more and more appealing by the day!



Verizon's Staten Island FiOS rollout is almost complete. No TV yet, but that should happen somewhat soon. But Verizon's reputation here is so piss poor, that I don't know how many TWC customers will actually switch from cable when FiOS TV becomes available.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Several years ago, for a project that largely had to do with getting rid of wires running around hallways, my coop did a project of bringing a bundle of wires (hidden) into each unit. I think there were 2 coax lines, 2 telco type lines but I don't think there was a fiber line. Part of the theory was that any service had to "go through" this system. I know the Verizon part was wired into the system in the basement. BUT, TWC already had a jacketed system (metal pipes running up the stairwell with junction boxes on each floor). Not sure how this came about, but it seems that TWC simply ran exposed coax from their junction box to the junction box in the stairwell that represented the "house" system.


As for alternatives, what are D* and E*? AFAIK, our alternatives are RCN and some form of satellite (Dish or Direct TV??). I know RCN used to have a requirement that the entire building had to choose them for the sole provider; that has changed. With my "building re-wire" supposedly I could switch to RCN, which would not need to run cooper to my apartment, but jack in at the basement level. As for satellite, I realize not everyone can get/use a dish. I live on the top floor and have terrace around 70% of my apartment, so it shouldn't be an issue (I doubt the co-op could block me, but they do have a say in how a disk is mounted).


As for FIOS, I seriously doubt they'd wire the whole boro then "turn it on." TWC when it did it's massive process of fiber rolled out digital service, Road Runner access neighborhood by neighborhood. It really pissed me off that a good pal got his in the lower east side (alphabet city) 2 freaking years before I got it (I'm on the UWS, near Columbia University).


FWIW, I think we'll be happier with TWC once they start rolling out a lot more HD... and my guess is that within the next 2 years, we're going to be a lot happier than today! At least I sure hope so...


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Somehow I have this notion that TWC-NYC in Manhattan does have a lot of fiber around.
> 
> 
> I DO remember being off put when a good bud down in alphabet city (east village) got digital service and RoadRunner way before I got them (I'm UWS). But about 4 months ago, I was having a problem with spotty service and was told at one point they were "looking" at one of the fiber distribution points. This was 1/2 of a block away from my building... for the better part of a day I saw a truck there with clear markings that it was doing fiber, not cooper repairs.
> 
> 
> Turned out that the issue really wasn't in the street, but several floors below me.



Right now two trucks puting down wire between w70st & w71st on br oadway.The trucks say verizon on them.







I think the wire are fiber


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Response:
> 
> "Consideration to drop channels extends beyond just the contractual right to do so. While 2-3 HD channels can fit into the space of one analog channel, so can 10-14 SD channels, more capacity for VOD streaming, higher speeds for internet service, phone traffic, etc."



Not a surprise -- and no wonder we are always "OUT OF BANDWIDTH" in NYC and cannot add any more HD channels -- the bandwidth is NOT being used for TWC's primary business of providing cable TV service -- it's being used for providing phone service (their latest obsession), internet service, etc.


Ugh. Just keep piggybacking more services on the same lines and degrading the quality of our cable signal. Thanks, TWC.


----------



## Dm84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not a surprise -- and no wonder we are always "OUT OF BANDWIDTH" in NYC and cannot add any more HD channels -- the bandwidth is NOT being used for TWC's primary business of providing cable TV service -- it's being used for providing phone service (their latest obsession), internet service, etc.
> 
> 
> Ugh. Just keep piggybacking more services on the same lines and degrading the quality of our cable signal. Thanks, TWC.



In all fairness, the internet service is just as important as TV service. I really think the phone service is stupid.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dm84* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In all fairness, the internet service is just as important as TV service. I really think the phone service is stupid.



I agree, to some extent. BUT, TWC has a monopoly in terms of Cable service. They don't have a monopoly in terms of their high speed internet service (though options might be slim, they do exist).


If the quality of their internet service goes down, you can choose another provider. If the quality of their cable service goes down, most of us in NYC have no options whatsoever. This means that they have a major incentive to draw resources (bandwidth, customer support personnel, etc.) away from the service that they're *mandated* to provide so as to improve the service in areas in which they have competition.


----------



## PaulInParkSlope

Anyone else watching the Mets game tonight on SNYHD (741)? It does not appear to be in HD. Anyone know why?


----------



## daparker_nyc

I was watching the NBA playoffs last night on ABC-HD (707) and couldn't believe how bad the sound was. I thought it might be crappy TV speakers so I ran the audio through my receiver with Bose speakers. The audio still sounded like it was coming from a tin can. I switched to SD ABC and though the PQ was so-so, the audio quality was very rich. Is this a bandwidth problem or just bad engineering?


Doug in Manhattan


----------



## dontdothat88

question - i was just watching a movie on hbo hd which i recorded. About 10 times during the movie the sound dropped out for a second - sometimes the pic froze for the 2 seconds too. This is fairly common when im watching hd, is this normal/acceptable??? Is there anything I can do to fix it??? its getting to be a pain in the azz.


----------



## Meteor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PaulInParkSlope* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone else watching the Mets game tonight on SNYHD (741)? It does not appear to be in HD. Anyone know why?



I too have noticed the last home games on SNY look like 480p. I'll post again as soon I know something.


----------



## Meteor

I just spoke to the chief engineer on location at Shea and is telling me SNY is having problems receiving the HD signal, what you see is analog 480i, they hope to fix it for the next game.


----------



## lambretta76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daparker_nyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was watching the NBA playoffs last night on ABC-HD (707) and couldn't believe how bad the sound was. I thought it might be crappy TV speakers so I ran the audio through my receiver with Bose speakers. The audio still sounded like it was coming from a tin can. I switched to SD ABC and though the PQ was so-so, the audio quality was very rich. Is this a bandwidth problem or just bad engineering?
> 
> 
> Doug in Manhattan



I have had the same problem during just the NBA playoffs. I've been watching the World Cup on ABC in HD and no problems form the crowd noise there. But the crowd noise in particular is really bad for the NBA HD games...


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Not your system for the crap for audio on the NBA game; I surfed to it to watch some but quickly left as I found the audio so bad.


As for the Stanley Cup, although it was DD, there seemed no crowd noise from the surrounds. Not all the time, but I have heard YES using the surrounds for the crowd noise in the Stadium; now THIS is good sound design!


Ah, good sighting of Verizon in Fairway territory, but they could have just been doing cooper repairs. FWIW, the TWC truck I saw on my street was clearly labeled that it was only doing fiber work; I also noticed that the light in the manhole was incredibly bright, much brighter than I've ever seen in a manhole. I could be wrong, but logic tell me they need much more light to work on fiber than cooper.


As for the audio drop-outs, I think that's a generic issue with "digital cable." I certainly have seen issues like this ever since I got hooked to "digital cable." Interestingly, 2 years ago it was both audio and video that "broke up." While I still occasionally see video glitches, the audio ones in the past two weeks are annoying to be sure; mostly because they can be more numerous than one would want.


I remember back a bit when we were having some major storms... one movie I was trying to watch I had to stop because the "glitching" was so terrible.


I think the issue is that the error correction process just isn't as good as it should be. They do work on it, I do not see some of the glitches these days that I did see a year and longer ago.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daparker_nyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was watching the NBA playoffs last night on ABC-HD (707) and couldn't believe how bad the sound was. I thought it might be crappy TV speakers so I ran the audio through my receiver with Bose speakers. The audio still sounded like it was coming from a tin can. I switched to SD ABC and though the PQ was so-so, the audio quality was very rich. Is this a bandwidth problem or just bad engineering?
> 
> Doug in Manhattan



You're absolutely correct; the audio is horrendous on ABC. As I posted here a few months ago- *ABC does much of its broadcasting in DD 2.0.* Some posters here are in denial of this fact since I could not get accurate verifications on this thread at that time. Some folks did responded, thankfully.


This crappy 2 channel audio is not the case for all of ABC's programming, which could be the reason for the lack of verifications, but it seems like everything that I watch on ABC is DD 2.0. Two shows that come to mind- Jeopardy and any sporting event. Regardless, 2 channel audio is unacceptable in 2006.


With DD 2.0 on my system (optical in, to a Denon receiver, set up for 7 channel), the sound only come through on the main left and right speakers. The only way to have full audio through the other channels, even though it's simulated surround, is for me to switch from the optical digital to the analog input. This gives me a better bogus surround' sound but it lacks the clean punch and true separations of digital. Also, the ability to balance the announcer's voices with the arena's ambiance is lost.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dontdothat88* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> question - i was just watching a movie on hbo hd which i recorded. About 10 times during the movie the sound dropped out for a second - sometimes the pic froze for the 2 seconds too. This is fairly common when im watching hd, is this normal/acceptable??? Is there anything I can do to fix it??? its getting to be a pain in the azz.



Yes, this does happen on occasion. If you want to minimize the audio dropouts, you should reboot your box with a soft boot (hold down the power button until it says "boot") at least twice a week (or more often if you want), and do a full cold boot (unplug the box, wait 30 seconds, plug it back in) weekly.


You'll notice that things you record soon after a reboot will be less likely to have audio dropouts....and as time goes by, the audio dropouts become more frequent.


Scott


----------



## TMSKILZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Meteor* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just spoke to the chief engineer on location at Shea and is telling me SNY is having problems receiving the HD signal, what you see is analog 480i, they hope to fix it for the next game.




Lol, thanks for clearing that up for me, I switched to SNY-HD to peep some Baseball in HD & said to myself the PQ looked crappy & not as sharp & clear as before, I came to post about it when I read your post.


Thanks.


----------



## pveman

I have to agree about the terrible sound in the NBA playoffs. It was actually hurting my ears the other day through a very high quality sound system - even when I turned it down really low. I kept saying it was almost like nails on a blackboard or something.


----------



## DND

Anyone else experiencing occasional dropouts of service. It seems to be happening on any channel. I was watching Sci Fi a bit earlier and it was happening then, but now its happening on ch. 5 as well. The dropout are very brief, only about a second.


EDIT: Checked other boxes, but didn't notice anything. Could this be a 8300 issue?


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DND* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone else experiencing occasional dropouts of service. It seems to be happening on any channel. I was watching Sci Fi a bit earlier and it was happening then, but now its happening on ch. 5 as well. The dropout are very brief, only about a second.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Checked other boxes, but didn't notice anything. Could this be a 8300 issue?



Also noticed this last night on various channels; only have a 8300HD. Connected to the S. Manhattan head end here. -- John


----------



## MikeInNY




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dontdothat88* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> question - i was just watching a movie on hbo hd which i recorded. About 10 times during the movie the sound dropped out for a second - sometimes the pic froze for the 2 seconds too. This is fairly common when im watching hd, is this normal/acceptable??? Is there anything I can do to fix it??? its getting to be a pain in the azz.



I too have been having these occasional drop-outs since I first got HD a year and some ago. In the past month, dropouts on Showtime HD have been happening for me about every 10 mins. In the past week, it's started getting worse and showing up on a variety of channels, SD and HD, very frequently, with some changing from audio drop-out/frozen picture to continuous macroblock glitching for 20 mins or more.


Rebooting my box doesn't seem to help. I've been in contact with TWC for a month. It's taken 7 visits, swapping my box, checking my line, replacing my entire line, and bringing in their own box and HDTV before they believed it was a problem outside my apartment. Then about a week ago they confirmed it was a problem at an amplifier station or something along those lines. Nothing further has been done to my knowledge, but they don't consider this normal service and are figuring out the next step.


Bottom line: If it's happening to you too, call them and complain! So far, they say I'm the only subscriber in my area, UES, who's ever called them about this. I could only hope more people having the same issue would motivate them to actually fix it.


----------



## broadwayblue

Not exactly TV related, but what's up with ESPN 360 and it not being available through Time Warner's internet connection? I clicked on a video on the ESPN website but it told me that my internet provider doesn't offer ESPN 360. Since when does an internet provider have to "offer" a video? It looks like the days of net neutrality are nearing an end.


----------



## Berk32

ESPN 360 is an internet service that is offered through internet providors.... obviously espn has some issues with time warner... so its not there....


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ESPN 360 is an internet service that is offered through internet providors.... obviously espn has some issues with time warner... so its not there....



I guess I just don't understand what the ISP has to do with this particular service. Are the feeds stored somewhere on the individual ISP's servers to lessen the load on ESPN.com?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I guess I just don't understand what the ISP has to do with this particular service. Are the feeds stored somewhere on the individual ISP's servers to lessen the load on ESPN.com?



$$$$


----------



## broadwayblue

I received some interesting news today from Verizon regarding their FIOS rollout in Manhattan. A Verizon rep called me this morning regarding access to several properties I manage in the East Village. She told me that they were in the process of running fiber and needed me to faciliate access. I immediately asked her if this had anything to do with FIOS and she said absolutely! We talked for a few minutes about their plans and she was able to give me a little info. She said that she is working on one grid in southern Manhattan, and that the biggest problem they've been facing is getting cooperation from property managers to make the installations happen. She said that they are working all over the city to get the new fiber in. I asked her if she had any kind of timeline as far as when they were hoping to get the city up and running. I told her I wouldn't hold her to the number, but was Verizon thinking more in the lines of 1 year, 2 years, 3 years or 5 years. She said they wanted to get it done now! She's emailing me some more information and if I get anything interesting I'll let everyone know.


----------



## TonyNYC

All we can do is cross our fingers. I am jealous of all the posts I read over at the BBR forums with those users who have FIOS installed.


----------



## Berk32

I know we're all praising FIOS... but look here - no MSG or FSNY (SD or HD)


Unless this is something that still has to be worked out with cablevision (and I assume it is and it never will be worked out, since Cablevision wants its monopoly in its areas...) - there may be a problem.....


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I know we're all praising FIOS... but look here - no MSG or FSNY (SD or HD)
> 
> 
> Unless this is something that still has to be worked out with cablevision (and I assume it is and it never will be worked out, since Cablevision wants its monopoly in its areas...) - there may be a problem.....



Nice link.









Who knows what they will add by the time we have it available to us?

Personally, I'm just hoping that things get rattled up a bit with this competition. Hopefully the consumers will benefit.


----------



## dad1153




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I know we're all praising FIOS... but look here - no MSG or FSNY (SD or HD)



Screw those networks, I don't watch them and can't wait to get FIOS into my life and kick TWC the f*** out of my life. Yes, I'd rather have Verizon than TWC, that's how freaking BAD the latter is!


----------



## Mattdoc

So I did a soft boot on my 8300HD, as recommended to limit drop outs last night, and today it would not work. I did a hard boot, and instead of going straight to booting, it started a sort of count down, and eventually went to the boot sequence. I was told by Time Warner that it was downloading something when it does that. However once it was rebooted, I could not access my Harddrive. It recommended I reboot when I accessed it, and if this does not work to contact time warner. I rebooted, and now they are sending a tech out on Tuesday.

2 things:

Is my hard drive fried, or can the tech actually make a difference?

If there is anything people can recommend I do, such as go into diagnostics to repair it, I would appreciate it.

I had some recent tapings I would like to keep, but if its dead I would just as soon get a new box as wait until Tuesday.

----Matt


----------



## hsimms




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I received some interesting news today from Verizon regarding their FIOS rollout in Manhattan. A Verizon rep called me this morning regarding access to several properties I manage in the East Village. She told me that they were in the process of running fiber and needed me to faciliate access. I immediately asked her if this had anything to do with FIOS and she said absolutely! We talked for a few minutes about their plans and she was able to give me a little info. She said that she is working on one grid in southern Manhattan, and that the biggest problem they've been facing is getting cooperation from property managers to make the installations happen. She said that they are working all over the city to get the new fiber in. I asked her if she had any kind of timeline as far as when they were hoping to get the city up and running. I told her I wouldn't hold her to the number, but was Verizon thinking more in the lines of 1 year, 2 years, 3 years or 5 years. She said they wanted to get it done now! She's emailing me some more information and if I get anything interesting I'll let everyone know.



Solid !


----------



## EricScott

I'm thinking of getting a Slingbox to hook up to my 8300HD. The sling accepts S-Video, composite or coax so I would imagine I would hook it up via S-Video. Only problem I'm anticipating is the insertion of the gray sidebars/letterboxing by the 8300 (like it did w/ my previous dvd recorder).


Does anyone here have a slingbox connected to an 8300? If so, how does it work and is there anyway to eliminate the gray bars on the remote PC using the sling software? Also does the emitter work well w/ the 8300 in terms of controlling the box?


Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Very interesting info broadwayblue. I find it interesting that TWC wired the East Village with fiber and rolled out DTV and RR broadband first in that area (I was way jealous of a bud on 10th who got these services way before I did).


My best guess is that the overall subscriber base may be a lot smaller; that does make a kind of sense to roll it out to fewer customers to start with; easy to troubleshoot major technology roll-outs that way.


I think the pisser is that the issue of access is probably way easier up here, there are way more large multi-unit buildings, a lot are co-ops and have had stuff "worked out" to better provide access (my building did a wiring project 2 years ago so Verizon would have a very easy time as they only have to hook into out system in one place). HOWEVER, there is a question you might ask at some point; are they talking about fiber INTO the apartment unit?


All of which means that I'm looking at a good 2 years after it's rolled out and functioning in you're hood! Then again, no matter what the schedule is, TWC must be hearing footsteps, and that HAS to be good for existing customers!


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Very interesting info broadwayblue. I find it interesting that TWC wired the East Village with fiber and rolled out DTV and RR broadband first in that area (I was way jealous of a bud on 10th who got these services way before I did).
> 
> 
> My best guess is that the overall subscriber base may be a lot smaller; that does make a kind of sense to roll it out to fewer customers to start with; easy to troubleshoot major technology roll-outs that way.
> 
> 
> I think the pisser is that the issue of access is probably way easier up here, there are way more large multi-unit buildings, a lot are co-ops and have had stuff "worked out" to better provide access (my building did a wiring project 2 years ago so Verizon would have a very easy time as they only have to hook into out system in one place). HOWEVER, there is a question you might ask at some point; are they talking about fiber INTO the apartment unit?
> 
> 
> All of which means that I'm looking at a good 2 years after it's rolled out and functioning in you're hood! Then again, no matter what the schedule is, TWC must be hearing footsteps, and that HAS to be good for existing customers!




You guys are talking Manhattan, hi-profile Manhattan...but i won't be holding my BREATH that out here in 3rd world Jackson Hts Queens, those changes will be coming any time soon to MY neighborhood or coop building.


----------



## barrianne

On Discovery Channel HD 3:45 pm, a special about animal responses to earthquake with only ambient sound, msuic, sounds olf the animals -- no voiceover track. -- very strange. Interesting effect.


----------



## POWERFUL

To those with dropout problems please keep calling. I did it and now it seems as if things are better.


----------



## bhanna261

I have a Slingbox connected to my 8300HD. I don't have sidebars on the remote picture if watching in 4:3 mode at home. If I go to stretch mode, the remote picture remains in a "non-stretched" mode. I'm using the composite video output to connect the Slingbox. The IR controls work fine. There are two sending units and I have both attached the the 8300, one pointing down and one pointing up. I suspect only one is really necessary.


----------



## bhanna261

Your box is toast. I had the same thing happen and had to exchange the unit at 23rd Street.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bhanna261* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a Slingbox connected to my 8300HD. I don't have sidebars on the remote picture if watching in 4:3 mode at home. If I go to stretch mode, the remote picture remains in a "non-stretched" mode. I'm using the composite video output to connect the Slingbox. The IR controls work fine. There are two sending units and I have both attached the the 8300, one pointing down and one pointing up. I suspect only one is really necessary.



Cool. Thanks for the response. So it sounds like the 8300's aspect ratio settings don't mess w/ the Slingbox's picture. What happens when you try to watch a widescreen HD channel via the slingbox? Do you get a widescreen picture? Not even sure how the composite outputs handle this.


----------



## teebeebee1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mattdoc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So I did a soft boot on my 8300HD, as recommended to limit drop outs last night, and today it would not work. I did a hard boot, and instead of going straight to booting, it started a sort of count down, and eventually went to the boot sequence. I was told by Time Warner that it was downloading something when it does that. However once it was rebooted, I could not access my Harddrive. It recommended I reboot when I accessed it, and if this does not work to contact time warner. I rebooted, and now they are sending a tech out on Tuesday.
> 
> 2 things:
> 
> Is my hard drive fried, or can the tech actually make a difference?
> 
> If there is anything people can recommend I do, such as go into diagnostics to repair it, I would appreciate it.
> 
> I had some recent tapings I would like to keep, but if its dead I would just as soon get a new box as wait until Tuesday.
> 
> ----Matt




Techs are completely worthless! I had a guy come out to look at my connection as it was pixelating and breaking up alot on OD, and he walked in, some little skinny kid with PAIN tattoed on his f'n neck.


COME ON! Where are they finding these guys, Rikers Island?


Some sort of ex-con work program??


He walked in, said "oh the cable is kind of loose:, tightened and left


Worthless


----------



## realdeal1115

I am in Queens NY with an 8300 box. My current Passport version is 1.8.112. Is there a newer update out? Is there a way for me to get this update or do I just have to wait?


Thanks!


----------



## Riverside_Guy

I hear Staten Island is into the 2.5.x range. Manhattan is 1.8.112. AFAIK, the 2.5 and up range is where the SATA port get enabled...


Don't some areas outside of Manhattan have service other than TWC? And don't some have a choice (like you could have TWC or Cablevision)?


----------



## realdeal1115




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I hear Staten Island is into the 2.5.x range. Manhattan is 1.8.112. AFAIK, the 2.5 and up range is where the SATA port get enabled...
> 
> 
> Don't some areas outside of Manhattan have service other than TWC? And don't some have a choice (like you could have TWC or Cablevision)?



My only choice is TWC.


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I hear Staten Island is into the 2.5.x range. Manhattan is 1.8.112. AFAIK, the 2.5 and up range is where the SATA port get enabled...
> 
> 
> Don't some areas outside of Manhattan have service other than TWC? And don't some have a choice (like you could have TWC or Cablevision)?



Some residents of Manhattan and Queens have the option to switch to RCN. I don't know one area within the Five Boroughs that have both TWC and Cablevision as an option for an MDU or PH. You either have one or the other. Not both available.


I was riding on the J line into Brooklyn and was amazed to see the number of homes hooked up with DirecTV. Had to be in the hundreds.


----------



## Dm84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I hear Staten Island is into the 2.5.x range. Manhattan is 1.8.112. AFAIK, the 2.5 and up range is where the SATA port get enabled...
> 
> 
> Don't some areas outside of Manhattan have service other than TWC? And don't some have a choice (like you could have TWC or Cablevision)?



Staten Island is TWC only. Most people here have been customers since the SI Cable days, when the service was a hell of a lot cheaper than TWC service is now.


----------



## Manatus

TWC and Cablevision operate under territorially-exclusive cable TV franchises awarded by the City of New York. RCN is considered to be an "Open Video Services Provider," not a cable company.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dm84* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Staten Island is TWC only. Most people here have been customers since the SI Cable days, when the service was a hell of a lot cheaper than TWC service is now.



Even in Manhattan, with Time Warner Cable, the service was a hell of a lot cheaper about 5 years ago than it is now!


----------



## neneloco

Quote:

Originally Posted by Berk32

I know we're all praising FIOS... but look here - no MSG or FSNY (SD or HD)



Sportsnet NY will be available on FIOS TV. IT is currently listed on channel 512 for Fios. I live in Staten Island and we should be getting FIOS TV first quarter 2007.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *neneloco* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sportsnet NY will be available on FIOS TV. IT is currently listed on channel 512 for Fios. I live in Staten Island and we should be getting FIOS TV first quarter 2007.




I never said anything about sportsnet NY


----------



## marcos_p




> Quote:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> Sportsnet NY will be available on FIOS TV. IT is currently listed on channel 512 for Fios. I live in Staten Island and we should be getting FIOS TV first quarter 2007.



1st qtr '07....

Did you hear this from a reliable source?


Since so many people appear to be desparate for FIOS, there's a lot of speculation and mis-information going around on other forums.

My co-worker just had FIOS installed last Friday in SI. He's now considering his 1st HiDef TV. I think if FIOS TV becomes available soon in NYC, he'll pull the trigger into the HiDef world.


----------



## SweetHip




> Quote:
> Sportsnet NY will be available on FIOS TV. IT is currently listed on channel 512 for Fios. I live in Staten Island and we should be getting FIOS TV first quarter 2007.



did anyone else hear when FIOS TV will be available in staten island..


ALso anyone know is SI got any new software updates on the 8300HD-DVR boxes that will fix the HDMI problem and DD sound problem


----------



## Dm84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SweetHip* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> did anyone else hear when FIOS TV will be available in staten island..



I know my block hasn't even been wired for FiOS internet yet, even though all the blocks around it have the fiber on the pole.


I find it ironic that the season sponsor for the Staten Island Yankees is Verizon FiOS, despite the fact that FiOS is unavailable for purchase north of the Staten Island Expressway (where the stadium is).


----------



## QMAN71

I haven't heard anything but rumors regarding when SI will get FIOS tv. What I do know is that TWC in SI probably has more cable modems then they know what to do with thanks to all the people who have switched to FIOS Internet already.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Thanks for the graphic Manatus, boy what a crazy patchwork quilt. As we know, what you can get can be very different between Cablevision and TWC, yet the city allows this disparity to continue.


Some postings imply that FIOS TV and FIOS Internet are two separate things, that some areas one can one but not the other. This really makes no sense at all... is this specifically true?


Aren't Dish and Direct TV 2 separate satellite services?


----------



## coneyparleg

grrr!!!

Last night on one of the HD+ channels the guide said 'The Omen 2006' with Julia Stiles. I said Holy F!!! already. maybe INHD had some sort of deal to show the movie to HD customers. I call TWCNY to confirm. They say that the menu was correct. I go ahead and finally sign up for the HD extra package. 9pm switch to the movie and ta da...

the 70's version is playing, after all the exclamitories I spewed, I am considering keeping the extra package, is there anything of worth on these channels besides ESPN?

thanks


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the graphic Manatus, boy what a crazy patchwork quilt. As we know, what you can get can be very different between Cablevision and TWC, yet the city allows this disparity to continue.
> 
> 
> Some postings imply that FIOS TV and FIOS Internet are two separate things, that some areas one can one but not the other. This really makes no sense at all... is this specifically true?
> 
> 
> Aren't Dish and Direct TV 2 separate satellite services?



In SI FIOS Internet is available, however Verizon must first get a franchise agreement with the town/city before they can offer TV service, which they haven't done yet here.


----------



## Dm84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *QMAN71* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In SI FIOS Internet is available, however Verizon must first get a franchise agreement with the town/city before they can offer TV service, which they haven't done yet here.



That's not entirely accurate. FiOS is only available south of the Expressway. 50% of Staten Island's population lives north of the Expressway, so most of us can't get FiOS yet.


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dm84* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That's not entirely accurate. FiOS is only available south of the Expressway. 50% of Staten Island's population lives north of the Expressway, so most of us can't get FiOS yet.



Yes I left that part out, hopefully by the end of year the north shore will be fully wired.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coneyparleg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> grrr!!!
> 
> Last night on one of the HD+ channels the guide said 'The Omen 2006' with Julia Stiles. I said Holy F!!! already. maybe INHD had some sort of deal to show the movie to HD customers. I call TWCNY to confirm. They say that the menu was correct. I go ahead and finally sign up for the HD extra package. 9pm switch to the movie and ta da...
> 
> the 70's version is playing, after all the exclamitories I spewed, I am considering keeping the extra package, is there anything of worth on these channels besides ESPN?
> 
> thanks



LOL, I fell for that screw up too.

We were actually going to see the new Omen this past weekend on the recommendation of friends but got too involved in the World Cup, Yankees, rain, etc., never got around to it. My friends wanted to chat up the movie yesterday and were annoyed that we didn't see it but last night, when I saw the guide and the listing for it, man I was psyched. Screw the fifty dollar noisy, dirty theatre. I'm watching this in my house. Wait until I tell these non HD converts what I watched last night. Oh boy!


What a fool.

When that grainy old 20th Century Fox logo hit the screen- man was I pissed off. Thank god I didn't get crazy and break out the chips and dips and invite folks over for a Monday night fright party.


The thing that convinced me to buy into this swamp land debacle was the fact that they actually listed the new movie in the guide. Why would they have this accurate description of the new version in their system? I've seen plenty of mix ups with older movies and remakes but a new movie? If it were April 1st, I could understand.


----------



## afinemetsfan

Im really hoping the Verizon gets a Staten Island TV franchise, I am getting pretty P.O. at TWC's horrible service. For those of us who know SI, I find it no surprise that they only rolled out FIOS south of the expresway(Mason Dixon line of SI).


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coneyparleg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> grrr!!!
> 
> Last night on one of the HD+ channels the guide said 'The Omen 2006' with Julia Stiles. I said Holy F!!! already. maybe INHD had some sort of deal to show the movie to HD customers. I call TWCNY to confirm. They say that the menu was correct. I go ahead and finally sign up for the HD extra package. 9pm switch to the movie and ta da...
> 
> the 70's version is playing, after all the exclamitories I spewed, I am considering keeping the extra package, is there anything of worth on these channels besides ESPN?
> 
> thanks



Indeed I also got fooled... I set it to record the middle of the night showing. Shoulda known this was a mistake!


I dropped Cinemax because they aren't carrying it's HD channel and I saw some interesting things on the HDXtra tier (my cable bill actually went DOWN by $1.05/month). It looks like you get a fair amount of music, concerts, things like that. Plus 2 of the channels have movies... far as I can tell ALL are in HD (not all movies on HBO HD or SHO HD are HD!) plus TV shows, mostly fairly recent stuff (one of them is running SciFi's BattleStar Galactica, a favorite of mine). As for ESPN, it seems they don't really carry any sports... it seems to be 24/7 of news (oh, I think I saw they had some college basketball one time...).


I'd love it of all NYC HD fans would drop either MAX or STARZ in favor of HDXtra AND let them know why. Both MAX and STARZ have had HD channels for quite a while... and TWC won't let us have them. So you're paying for something you don't get!


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'd love it of all NYC HD fans would drop either MAX or STARZ in favor of HDXtra AND let them know why. Both MAX and STARZ have had HD channels for quite a while... and TWC won't let us have them. So you're paying for something you don't get!



This has been discussed on a number of occasions in the past, and a bunch of us have done exactly this. Page back about 4-5 pages in this thread....I even provided an email address so you can email a TWC executive the reasons that you're dropping the premium services, so it will actually make a difference....


Here, it's not a claim of whether TWC will "let" us have them or not -- the execs are claming that they're out of bandwidth space to add new HD channels here in the NYC area....so technically they can't let us have them without doing something else to add capacity.


----------



## Dm84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *afinemetsfan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Im really hoping the Verizon gets a Staten Island TV franchise, I am getting pretty P.O. at TWC's horrible service. For those of us who know SI, I find it no surprise that they only rolled out FIOS south of the expresway(Mason Dixon line of SI).



Yeah because Verizon must think everyone north of the expressway is poor, which isn't true at all.


I'm glad I'm moving off the island in September.


----------



## John Mason

Yup, another foolee here with the '06-Omen listing. I've seen this happen with other films in the guide. Maybe whoever is writing up the guide uses the IMDB site. A title search there turns up both films and frequent duplications of other titles with searches.


INHD2 may be boosting its HD movie content. Caught the well-made "...Killing the Great Chefs of Europe" yesterday. Only problem: that overly plump INHD logo, bottom right, on screen.


BTW, can't agree with an earlier post mentioning lack of ESPN-HD content. There's quite a bit of 720p there as the listings at the HDsporstguide shows. Also see this thread . Now we need ESPN2, too, (among other channels) since we're missing good HD programming there now. -- John


----------



## anthonymoody

Funny that you guys are all clamoring for Verizon service. I guess you haven't had much of any experience with Verizon beyond "regular" services (i.e. turn on my phone line please) b/c if you had then you'd know what an absolutely abysmal company they are from a technical (in the field) standpoint. I remember when they first rolled out DSL - what a frickin fiasco. Took almost a year before anyone inside the company knew what the hell they were doing with it. I can't imagine FIOS will be any different.


And no, TWC isn't great in this regard either. Just don't hope for a panacea if you switch - you won't get it. The best hope is that 12-24 months after FIOS is widely available it will have created sufficient pricing and service pressures that both Verizon and TWC will have to improve their offerings.


TM


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anthonymoody* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Funny that you guys are all clamoring for Verizon service. I guess you haven't had much of any experience with Verizon beyond "regular" services (i.e. turn on my phone line please) b/c if you had then you'd know what an absolutely abysmal company they are from a technical (in the field) standpoint. I remember when they first rolled out DSL - what a frickin fiasco. Took almost a year before anyone inside the company knew what the hell they were doing with it. I can't imagine FIOS will be any different.
> 
> 
> And no, TWC isn't great in this regard either. Just don't hope for a panacea if you switch - you won't get it. The best hope is that 12-24 months after FIOS is widely available it will have created sufficient pricing and service pressures that both Verizon and TWC will have to improve their offerings.
> 
> 
> TM



I know how bad verizon is as a company. I think we're all so disgusted with TWC at this point that we'll take any kind of alternative, and the hope that this will in turn force TWC to later rates at some point.


----------



## Dm84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anthonymoody* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Funny that you guys are all clamoring for Verizon service. I guess you haven't had much of any experience with Verizon beyond "regular" services (i.e. turn on my phone line please) b/c if you had then you'd know what an absolutely abysmal company they are from a technical (in the field) standpoint. I remember when they first rolled out DSL - what a frickin fiasco. Took almost a year before anyone inside the company knew what the hell they were doing with it. I can't imagine FIOS will be any different.
> 
> 
> And no, TWC isn't great in this regard either. Just don't hope for a panacea if you switch - you won't get it. The best hope is that 12-24 months after FIOS is widely available it will have created sufficient pricing and service pressures that both Verizon and TWC will have to improve their offerings.
> 
> 
> TM



I'm well aware how much Verizon sucks. I live 1/4 mile from the Forest Ave Central Office and DSL service inside my house was total crap, constantly dropping the connection. Verizon basically forced me to get a cable modem. My POTS service goes down more frequently than it should, and it takes them days to fix it.


I do worry that FiOS will be unreliable, but I can't see it being much worse than Verizon's current offerings.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anthonymoody* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ... The best hope is that 12-24 months after FIOS is widely available it will have created sufficient pricing and service pressures that both Verizon and TWC will have to improve their offerings.
> 
> 
> TM



That's what it's all about.


----------



## Dm84

I took a ride on Forest Hill Road today near the SI Mall and saw Verizon trucks installing FiOS at a house. They put signs on the front lawn that said "FiOS Installed Here!"


I'm not really sure that I would want to have Verizon advertising on my front lawn.


----------



## marcos_p




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *QMAN71* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I know how bad verizon is as a company. I think we're all so disgusted with TWC at this point that we'll take any kind of alternative, and the hope that this will in turn force TWC to later rates at some point.



This is exactly how I feel.



BTW,

Does anyone know how long TWC NYC been using the 'not enough bandwidth' excuse for not providing additional HiDef channels in a timely manner?


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marcos_p* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is exactly how I feel.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW,
> 
> Does anyone know how long TWC NYC been using the 'not enough bandwidth' excuse for not providing additional HiDef channels in a timely manner?



I've been hearing that for just about year now.


keep in mind they most likely made some space available but filled it with SNY-HD, WB-HD & UHD.


So now we're back to having no space and no knowledge of when more space will be freed up. (specially for HD)


----------



## AndyHDTV

My Email:


"Hello Mr. Kessler I have heard that Cinemax-HD launched on TWC in Texas. Can you tell me when this channel will be available nation wide on TWC, especially NYC?


thanks, Andy"


Response:


"Hello Andy,

Thank you for your interest in Cinemax HD. We value your subscription to Cinemax.

As I am sure you know, cable system channel line-ups vary. Different cable systems have different bandwidth capacities and different programming options in different markets. Decisions are often made locally.


Again, thanks for your interest in Cinemax HD."


Matthew Kasman

Senior Vice President & GM, Affiliate Sales

Home Box Office Services, Inc.


----------



## AndyHDTV

Verizon and Actiontec bring 100Mbps FiOS to homes

http://www.tvover.net/PermaLink,guid...f7c3fce2c.aspx


----------



## anthonymoody




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That's what it's all about.




So true. And so sad














This world we live in - we hope for another evil so that we may choose the lesser of the two...


TM


----------



## bhanna261




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EricScott* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cool. Thanks for the response. So it sounds like the 8300's aspect ratio settings don't mess w/ the Slingbox's picture. What happens when you try to watch a widescreen HD channel via the slingbox? Do you get a widescreen picture? Not even sure how the composite outputs handle this.



I haven't tried looking at a HD channel via the Slingbox...will try it later today and let you know.


UPDATE: An HD channel has grey "letterbox" bars at the top and bottom of the picture.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Verizon and Actiontec bring 100Mbps FiOS to homes



Just because the router is "capable" I doubt we see such connection speed.


The best service that I know of seems to be Sweden with 24M/8M service for less than what I pay for my 5/384k (my cable service).


Verizon has tiered their "broadband" service with a 768k down for 18 bucks and a 3M down for about 35 (last I checked). With FIOS, my guess is their 35 tier might be 5M down, or maybe 6 or 7 so they can tout it as better than cable.


----------



## scott_bernstein

I watched the Robert Plant "Soundstage" episode that was on last night, and was amazed by how poor the picture quality was.


Admittedly, I haven't watched much PBS-HD lately, but I was wondering if the horrible PQ was due to the programming itself, or if it was something more symptomatic of either the local PBS-HD broadcast (and its numerous subchannels stealing bandwidth), or some bit-squeezing by TWC providing less bandwidth to PBS-HD?


Any PBS-HD devotees out there with any ideas?


Scott


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bhanna261* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I haven't tried looking at a HD channel via the Slingbox...will try it later today and let you know.
> 
> 
> UPDATE: An HD channel has grey "letterbox" bars at the top and bottom of the picture.



Thanks. Actually got my slingbox yesterday and hooked it up without too much trouble (I'm going wireless from the sling to the router which made is somewhat more complicated). Noticed the gray bars on HD but the PQ on HD channels doesn't appear to be any better than SD channels so no point in watching the HD versions - better off watching SD and filling the screen.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I watched the Robert Plant "Soundstage" episode that was on last night, and was amazed by how poor the picture quality was.
> 
> 
> Admittedly, I haven't watched much PBS-HD lately, but I was wondering if the horrible PQ was due to the programming itself, or if it was something more symptomatic of either the local PBS-HD broadcast (and its numerous subchannels stealing bandwidth), or some bit-squeezing by TWC providing less bandwidth to PBS-HD?
> 
> 
> Any PBS-HD devotees out there with any ideas?
> 
> 
> Scott



I didn't catch that show in the guide until about 45 minutes into it. I was watching that thing on the History channel regarding the history of Pizza.









The food show was in 16 X 9 with side bars so I had the STB zoomed in. When I put Sound Stage on I forgot to de-zoom but it didn't look bad, to me.


I went back to the History Channel and realized what I did and went back to Sound Stage to see the picture with out the zoom mode on and was pleased with the picture. I only had it on for a few seconds but those close ups on Robert Plant,







man, he is definitely past his HD time.









I recorded the 1 AM showing.


----------



## SweetHip

To all you Staten Island, TWC guys.....


Is it possible we can get locals HD channels by plugging the cable directly into our HDTVs or does TWC block that..


----------



## EricScott

Just got the Slingbox and hooked it up to my 8300. The sling is connected wirelessly to my G router. Everything works great when viewing on either my wireless laptop or wired desktop - I have streaming bitrates north of 1,000 Kbps. However when I tried viewing in my office the bitrate was only 300-350 Kbps. I'm guessing this is b/c the upload speed on roadrunner is limited (correct me if I'm wrong, but the upload speed only matters when I am outside of my home network?). I went to speakeasy and ran the speed test via both my laptop (wireless) and desktop (wired) and in both cases, download speed was about 3,000 Kbps (about what I expected) but upload speed is about 350 Kbps (very similar to the speed I am seeing in my office).


So I guess my question is, assuming that it is the upload speed that's slowing me down here, is there anything I can do to increase this? Can I call Time Warner and ask them to increase my upload speed? Can I pay a little extra to get faster upload and download (IIRC, RCN had something like that where you could pay a slightly higher rate per month to get 5 Mbps download instead of 3)?


Any thoughts?


----------



## EricScott

Well it looks like Road Runner offers a "Premium" service which increases your download and upload speeds to 8 Mbps and 512 Kbps (from 5 Mbps and 384 Kbps). Looks like it costs $25 or so extra per month although it's not entirely clear ($69 per month if you get cable vs. $44 per month for regular road runner if you get cable) - don't have my bill in front of me. I have to say that really sucks. If you go to Optimum Online they have a feature called "Online Boost" which costs $10 or $15 extra per month (with or without Voip) but increases your download and upload speeds to 30 Mbps and 2 Mbps - now that is a meaningful improvement and it's cheaper than TW.


Yet another example of TW taking advantage (by the way I don't appear to even be getting the speeds I'm supposed to today - at least not on the download). Wondering who I can complain to about this.


I don't even care about increasing my download speed - it would be nice but not essential. So to pay that much to get a slight improvement on upload speed doesn't seem worth it. What I really want is to pay to have a meaningful increase in upload speed (say to 1 Mbps or greater).


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EricScott* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well it looks like Road Runner offers a "Premium" service which increases your download and upload speeds to 8 Mbps and 512 Kbps (from 5 Mbps and 384 Kbps). Looks like it costs $25 or so extra per month although it's not entirely clear ($69 per month if you get cable vs. $44 per month for regular road runner if you get cable) - don't have my bill in front of me. I have to say that really sucks. If you go to Optimum Online they have a feature called "Online Boost" which costs $10 or $15 extra per month (with or without Voip) but increases your download and upload speeds to 30 Mbps and 2 Mbps - now that is a meaningful improvement and it's cheaper than TW.
> 
> 
> Yet another example of TW taking advantage. Wondering who I can complain to about this.
> 
> 
> I don't even care about increasing my download speed - it would be nice but not essential. So to pay that much to get a slight improvement on upload speed doesn't seem worth it. What I really want is to pay to have a meaningful increase in upload speed (say to 1 Mbps or greater).



Yes the upload speed with RR is pretty low. This is where FIOS has a big advantage. With FIOS i get 10 Mbps down and 2 Mbps up for $34.95. They also have 2 other levels, one of which is 30 Mbps down and I believe 5 Mbps up for $54.95.


----------



## Dm84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SweetHip* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> To all you Staten Island, TWC guys.....
> 
> 
> Is it possible we can get locals HD channels by plugging the cable directly into our HDTVs or does TWC block that..



You're better off with an antenna. I tried, and it seemed like the locals were SD only.


----------



## broadwayblue

Does anyone know if the HDMI issue with the 8300HD and AV Receivers has been resolved yet? Last I heard the problem was with the 8300 not playing nicely...and it would need to be addressed with a software update. Anyone passing HDMI through successfully?


----------



## Riverside_Guy

FWIW, I tried HDMI to TV, TV does passive pass-though to an optical out port, then from that port to my AVR. After setting the audio output on the 8300 to HDMI, I did get audio passed through. *BUT* no DD5.1! Went back to using the optical out from the 8300 to the AVR, that functions properly.


As for broadband, way back in the day, asymmetric connection (plenty down, little up) were essentially an excuse for the broadband providers to offer much cheaper pricing than they would for "business" accounts. There's no "technical reason" for it, they don't "save money/reduce expense" by capping upload speed. In those days, the $ difference was huge... example, 5MBs down/384kbs up for $45, 5Mbs down and up $350.


If you pinned anyone of them down today, they'll mention that these accounts are "not meant to provide for serving." And they kinda do have a bit of a point. I'd probably run some service pout of my house if I had a 5Mbs up connection. Like your example wanting to running streaming video from your house to you outside of your house.


The ting that really gets my goat is that we are so way, way behind the rest of the world in this matter, it isn't even funny. Do you realize that for something like $30-35 a month, in Sweden one get 24Mbs up, 8Mbs down?


As for plugging the cable into the TV's tuner, yes you can do that. BUT, you get NO HD channels. You only get 2, 4, 5, 7, 9, 11, 13 and (oddly enough) TNT on 3, C-Span on 6. Everything else is scrambled. Long time ago, this wasn't the case. But, as cable proliferated, they were very sloppy about running cable, this stuff was all very much exposed. VERY, very easy to hook into it. Then they thought they'd get clever and install line traps; again, just remove it and you're in business. THEN they got smart and started scrambling most everything from the head end.


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I watched the Robert Plant "Soundstage" episode that was on last night, and was amazed by how poor the picture quality was.
> 
> 
> Admittedly, I haven't watched much PBS-HD lately, but I was wondering if the horrible PQ was due to the programming itself, or if it was something more symptomatic of either the local PBS-HD broadcast (and its numerous subchannels stealing bandwidth), or some bit-squeezing by TWC providing less bandwidth to PBS-HD?
> 
> 
> Any PBS-HD devotees out there with any ideas?



Didn't catch this program. But with many PBS sources in the area, and such variations from each channel, sometimes it seems detailed investigations are needed to pin down PQ variations. I've been fooled a few times by station-upconverted wide-screen PBS programming; it looks great, but the lack of 1080i detail requires looking closely for fine details. See complaints from OTA PBS viewers about stations delivering a few (or even 5) 480i multicast channels, which greatly reduces 1080i resolution; (no 1080i with 5 subchannels). Yet for the main TWC PBS HD channel, can't say I've noticed any significant drop in resolution once multicasting started, suggesting we're getting a head-end fiber feed independent of OTA delivery. -- John


----------



## EricScott

So I did some more research and I've concluded that Time Warner / Road Runner is a total ripoff.


Optimum (Cablevision) has a default speed that is dramatically faster than ours. I was at someone's house on LI yesterday and ran a speed test and he was getting 5Mbps down and 1.6Mbps up. And if that's not good enough you can pay $15 extra per month to upgrade to 30Mbps down and 2 Mbps up. I actually called TW to inquire about increasing my upload speed told them about Optimum and the guy said what I read on the Internet must be incorrect b/c their technology is the same as ours and it is not possible to achieve these speeds (this was before I had personal evidence of the 1.6 Mbps upload).


Since we can't get Optimum in NYC, I went to RCN's site to check out what they offer. Their basic package is 5Mbps down and 384Kbps up (just like TW). But their upgraded package costs $16 per month extra for 10Mpbs down and 800Kbps up.


This compares to Time Warner's absurd option "Road Runner Premium" which costs $20 extra per month and only increases your speed to 8 Mbps down and 512 Kbps up. So they are charging more and offering less - sounds about right for Time Warner.


I am extremely frustrated and am trying to figure out how I can escalate this and who I can complain to - any suggestions?


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EricScott* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So I did some more research and I've concluded that Time Warner / Road Runner is a total ripoff.
> 
> 
> Optimum (Cablevision) has a default speed that is dramatically faster than ours. I was at someone's house on LI yesterday and ran a speed test and he was getting 5Mbps down and 1.6Mbps up. And if that's not good enough you can pay $15 extra per month to upgrade to 30Mbps down and 2 Mbps up. I actually called TW to inquire about increasing my upload speed told them about Optimum and the guy said what I read on the Internet must be incorrect b/c their technology is the same as ours and it is not possible to achieve these speeds (this was before I had personal evidence of the 1.6 Mbps upload).
> 
> 
> Since we can't get Optimum in NYC, I went to RCN's site to check out what they offer. Their basic package is 5Mbps down and 384Kbps up (just like TW). But their upgraded package costs $16 per month extra for 10Mpbs down and 800Kbps up.
> 
> 
> This compares to Time Warner's absurd option "Road Runner Premium" which costs $20 extra per month and only increases your speed to 8 Mbps down and 512 Kbps up. So they are charging more and offering less - sounds about right for Time Warner.
> 
> 
> I am extremely frustrated and am trying to figure out how I can escalate this and who I can complain to - any suggestions?




Be very careful, I want higher speeds as well but supposedly it would take away from our already at max bandwidth. I want more HD channels first and higher Internet speeds second.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Be very careful, I want higher speeds as well but supposedly it would take away from our already at max bandwidth. I want more HD channels first and higher Internet speeds second.



I agree. HD is a priority over cable modem speeds. I highly doubt anything is going to come of this and what I'm really hoping for is that if I make a big stink that they can somehow manually increase the speed of my connection. Not sure that's even possible but worth a shot.


----------



## teebeebee1

espn2 hd, how do we not have this yet, come on TWC


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teebeebee1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> espn2 hd, how do we not have this yet, come on TWC



it's totally absurd...ISN'T it?? i coulda swore i read months ago that we =would= have it by the beginning of the baseball season. what a load of BULL.


----------



## broadwayblue

On the one hand we don't know how much ESPN is asking per sub, do we? TWC may think the price is just too high. On the other hand it does seem rediculous we still don't have it. I mean TWC carries literally dozens of totally unnecessary channels that almost nobody watches. Granted, I'm biased because other than 1 or 2 exceptions I only watch programming in the 700's. I'd gladly give them back 100+ channels to have them add 3 or 4 new HD channels and keep my bill at the same price.


----------



## Dm84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> it's totally absurd...ISN'T it?? i coulda swore i read months ago that we =would= have it by the beginning of the baseball season. what a load of BULL.



What's absurd is that we have to pay extra for ESPN HD, even though we already pay for the SD version.


----------



## DND




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EricScott* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So I did some more research and I've concluded that Time Warner / Road Runner is a total ripoff.
> 
> 
> Optimum (Cablevision) has a default speed that is dramatically faster than ours. I was at someone's house on LI yesterday and ran a speed test and he was getting 5Mbps down and 1.6Mbps up. And if that's not good enough you can pay $15 extra per month to upgrade to 30Mbps down and 2 Mbps up. I actually called TW to inquire about increasing my upload speed told them about Optimum and the guy said what I read on the Internet must be incorrect b/c their technology is the same as ours and it is not possible to achieve these speeds (this was before I had personal evidence of the 1.6 Mbps upload).
> 
> 
> Since we can't get Optimum in NYC, I went to RCN's site to check out what they offer. Their basic package is 5Mbps down and 384Kbps up (just like TW). But their upgraded package costs $16 per month extra for 10Mpbs down and 800Kbps up.
> 
> 
> This compares to Time Warner's absurd option "Road Runner Premium" which costs $20 extra per month and only increases your speed to 8 Mbps down and 512 Kbps up. So they are charging more and offering less - sounds about right for Time Warner.
> 
> 
> I am extremely frustrated and am trying to figure out how I can escalate this and who I can complain to - any suggestions?



This is the same frustration at DSLreports.com. There have been reports of increase in speed in other TW markets, but it hasn't hit NYC yet due to "upgrades". However so far it has been upgrades to download speed (7 mbps), and upload remains the same.


As for the bandwidth issue, I was under the impression that internet and voice takes up a very small portion of the bandwidth. (?)


----------



## broadwayblue

I guess we need to add Food Network HD to our TWC wishlist...looks like the channel just launched 2 days ago.


----------



## TMSKILZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I guess we need to add Food Network HD to our TWC wishlist...looks like the channel just launched 2 days ago.



That is a completely useless HD CH right there. I wouldn't waste my time watching a food ch even if it were in HD! Boring programming!


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dm84* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What's absurd is that we have to pay extra for ESPN HD, even though we already pay for the SD version.



wow, I actually never thought about that.

They make me pay extra for ESPN-HD and I'm still paying for ESPN-SD?

I obviously don't watch that channel on any of my TV's in my apartment.


----------



## Dm84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> wow, I actually never thought about that.
> 
> They make me pay extra for ESPN-HD and I'm still paying for ESPN-SD?
> 
> I obviously don't watch that channel on any of my TV's in my apartment.



I had to watch the Yankee game in SD tonight because I can't afford to shell out an extra $7/month for the HD version of a channel I already receive. I only watch ESPN when there are Yankee games on.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Be very careful, I want higher speeds as well but supposedly it would take away from our already at max bandwidth. I want more HD channels first and higher Internet speeds second.



Totally agree. If one believes what they are telling us, once they convert to switched video, bandwidth should increase.


However, I also think this is a very technical issue that engineers may not always be totally in agreement on. Which makes it far more difficult to judge when one doesn't have the knowledge they do!


As for paying and not getting, we know this is the case. Starz subscribers do NOT get the OnDemand channel that IS part of the package and they don't get the HD channel. Cinemax subscribers also don't get the HD channel part of the package. As for ESPN HD, I guess you could say the same thing except I've never actually seen a Yankees game on ESPN anyway. I "think" all the games are already "spoken for" between FOX, channel 9 and YES. But it's also true that last night I couldn't seem to find yesterday's second Mets/Yankees game (after the rain delay when they were back playing).


OTOH, broadwayblue has a point... we are not really privy to the internal negotiations between TWC and the various channels. I DO know there's a lot of "dirty fighting" going on.


ESPN HD is only 6 bucks if you already have DVR service. BUT it is part of a tier that includes 2 InHD and 2 HDNet channels. Those 4 channels really dramatically increase the HD viewing possibilities. I dropped Cinemax in favor of the HDXtra package and am very happy about it... my bill actually went down by a buck!


----------



## AndyHDTV

Loads of info, read the links


Time Warner Cable has stated it will roll OCAP applications out in New York City; Milwaukee; Green Bay, Wis.; Lincoln, Neb.; and Waco, Texas, while Comcast Corp. has pledged to do so in Philadelphia, Denver and Northern New Jersey.

Joan Gillman, vice president of interactive TV and advanced advertising at Time Warner Cable, said work is under way to meet the October target date for rolling out OCAP in Time Warner's initial markets.

http://www.multichannel.com/index.as...leid=CA6344725 


1. Today, we have over 5 million customers, speeds as high as 10 Mbps, and there are hundreds of millions of websites. But we still only use one 6 MHz channel.

2. LaJoie: Telephone is just another application and, frankly, it's one that doesn't even represent 3% of the traffic on our high-speed data platform.

http://www.cableworld.com/cgi/cw/sho...themsotime.htm


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Today, we have over 5 million customers, speeds as high as 10 Mbps, and there are hundreds of millions of websites. But we still only use one 6 MHz channel.
> 
> 2. LaJoie: Telephone is just another application and, frankly, it's one that doesn't even represent 3% of the traffic on our high-speed data platform.
> 
> http://www.cableworld.com/cgi/cw/sho...themsotime.htm



So I guess this validates that data isn't taking up much bandwidth. What I really hope is that if/when they go over to switched digital that they can up our data speeds. Now I just need to figure out whether it's worth keeping the slingbox.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## AndyHDTV

 http://business.itbusinessnet.com/ar...e.jsp?id=47951


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EricScott* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So I guess this validates that data isn't taking up much bandwidth. What I really hope is that if/when they go over to switched digital that they can up our data speeds.



If what this guy Lajoie said is true then Watson told me a lie.


Also more importantly if the new application is set for October them I assume SDV will be ready here in NYC by then also. I will try and investigate that some more because once we have SDV they will have no excuse in the world from keeping HD channels from us.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Also more importantly if the new application is set for October them I assume SDV will be ready here in NYC by then also. I will try and investigate that some more because once we have SDV they will have no excuse in the world from keeping HD channels from us.



Not so sure I see such a connection between OCAP and SDV (I assume you mean switched video)... I read the links and there was no mention at all about the necessity of additional bandwidth for OCAP.


Also, there could very well be business issues delivering additional HD channels... TWC-NY has LONG had the technical ability to deliver Starz On Demand, it's customers were essentially paying for it, but we have never gotten it.


----------



## Meteor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> ESPN HD is only 6 bucks if you already have DVR service. BUT it is part of a tier that includes 2 InHD and 2 HDNet channels. Those 4 channels really dramatically increase the HD viewing possibilities. I dropped Cinemax in favor of the HDXtra package and am very happy about it.. my bill actually went down by a buck!



Agree, I've done the same thing I dropped Cinemax and told them I would go back when they have it on HiDef. BTW HDxtra is very special this month with the Shuttle Launch (HDNET), WCup and "2001 Space Odyssey" THE MOST AMAZING MOVIE I EVER SEEN ON HIDEF.


----------



## TMSKILZ

I picked up a 2nd SA8300 HD DVR box for my mom & her HDTV that I just got her, but dropped the Showtime HD Ch. Didn't like any of the programming on it, Showtime is a waste.


So as of right now I have the HDxtra Package & HBO-HD. I hope TWC NYC comes through soon with more HD CHs that are worthy!


----------



## d3193




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I watched the Robert Plant "Soundstage" episode that was on last night, and was amazed by how poor the picture quality was.
> 
> 
> Admittedly, I haven't watched much PBS-HD lately, but I was wondering if the horrible PQ was due to the programming itself, or if it was something more symptomatic of either the local PBS-HD broadcast (and its numerous subchannels stealing bandwidth), or some bit-squeezing by TWC providing less bandwidth to PBS-HD?
> 
> 
> Any PBS-HD devotees out there with any ideas?
> 
> 
> Scott



I have noticed that all WNET's HD broadcasts (both over TWC and OTA) are showing severe smearing on movement. It seems to be a fairly recent phenomenon, and makes the programs almost unwatchable. They haven't increased the number of subchannels, so why this sudden decrease in picture quality?


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As for ESPN HD, I guess you could say the same thing except I've never actually seen a Yankees game on ESPN anyway. I "think" all the games are already "spoken for" between FOX, channel 9 and YES. But it's also true that last night I couldn't seem to find yesterday's second Mets/Yankees game (after the rain delay when they were back playing).



You would "think" wrong. Channel 9 and YES have the local broadcast rights for all Yankee games. FOX has exclusive national broadcast rights for all of the Saturday day games once they begin their Game of the Week broadcasts in June (with Yankees Old Timers day being an odd exception to that). Teams can play day games on those Saturdays if they haven't been selected for the GOTW, but by doing so they give up the right to have those games broadcast.


Just as Fox has exclusive rights to Saturday day games, ESPN has exclusive rights to Sunday night games. Recall that a week or two ago the Yankees played a day-night doubleheader on Sunday to make up a rainout, and the ngihtcap was carried on ESPN-SD, while HD carried the regularly scheduled Sunday ngiht game. Sunday night's Yankees-Mets game was picked up on ESPN-HD as soon as it resumed.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OTOH, broadwayblue has a point... we are not really privy to the internal negotiations between TWC and the various channels. I DO know there's a lot of "dirty fighting" going on.



But TWC doesn't fight dirty in return. When Cablevision refused to let TWC subscribers watch Cablevision owned channels, Cablevision subscribers were still able to watch TW owned channels.

-JMP


----------



## jmp_nyc

Did anyone else find it odd that NBC ran news stories about how the fireworks were done differently this year to take advantage of being broadcast in HD, then NBC's broadcast of the fireworks wasn't in HD?

-JMP


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmp_nyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did anyone else find it odd that NBC ran news stories about how the fireworks were done differently this year to take advantage of being broadcast in HD, then NBC's broadcast of the fireworks wasn't in HD?
> 
> -JMP



LOL! No, i didn't pick up on that, but i never thought for a =minute= that NBC would do the show in HD (hell, they didn't do Wimbledon, *either*!..and the rest of the world saw *THAT* in HD)...that's why i went over to the Brooklyn side of the river and watched the fireworks in person.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *d3193* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have noticed that all WNET's HD broadcasts (both over TWC and OTA) are showing severe smearing on movement. It seems to be a fairly recent phenomenon, and makes the programs almost unwatchable. They haven't increased the number of subchannels, so why this sudden decrease in picture quality?



"Fairly recent"?? I beg to differ. I've had my Pioneer plasma for over two YEARS now, and PBS/WNET HD has had that very disturbing smearing effect going on, particularly in closeups on an actor's face, since Day One. And it doesn't seem to matter if the show is old or new. I saw Keillor's Independence Day radio show thing on Great Performances, the other nite...same story with the smearing







, and that was taped just a few DAYS ago!


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *d3193* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have noticed that all WNET's HD broadcasts (both over TWC and OTA) are showing severe smearing on movement. It seems to be a fairly recent phenomenon, and makes the programs almost unwatchable. They haven't increased the number of subchannels, so why this sudden decrease in picture quality?



Hadn't noticed this here (S. Manhattan head end). Just fired up a 8300HD DVR of Prairie Home Companion, and while it wasn't as crisp as some PBS 1080i, didn't notice any blurring with motion. Not much motion, of course, with the on-stage performances I used.[EDIT: Recall later, though, that PHC had a bad audio delay, rare here, prompting me to reboot the 8300HD, which didn't help.] The lighting used wasn't very intense, which usually boosts contrast and resolution, so Companion sure didn't have the crispness of NBC's Tonight Show or similar programs. I'm viewing with a 1080i CRT RPTV, where possible 'resolution pumping' (blurring) from motion versus no-motion deinterlacing for some fixed-pixel displays isn't a factor.


Can't pick up PBS HD over the air, so haven't compared OTA to TWC PBS HD delivery. Thought NYC TWC might have escaped the problems of OTA multicasting because of the station-TWC fiber links. Theory was, based on posts elsewhere, that because of the way PBS distributes its programming nationwide (@ about 19 Mbps), programs could be fiber linked to head ends without the big bit rate reductions from multicasting that cut resolution and cause MPEG motion artifacts.


Spotted some complaints about similar multicast PQ problems from some watching NBC's OTA 1080i. But haven't seen any such NBC PQ reductions via TWC, which also has a fiber link to NBC. Supposedly, without an extra encoder just for cable head ends, cable subscribers see the same video as OTA viewers. Earlier posts, including a station engineer (foxeng) stated that stations couldn't be expected to provide a special encoder since, foxeng wrote, they cost ~$40k. Maybe it'll take some bit rate comparisons, and still more data, to pin down what's going on.


Already, with NYC TWC's apparent rate shaping requantization to maximize bandwidth, perhaps in combination with STB video output limitations, resolution seems limited. The last time I measured 1080i resolution from my 8300HD it was only 1290 lines maximum. A local ISFer measured and posted a 1280 line result.


BTW, back in the days of TWC's overheating 2000HD converter I often saw bad MPEG motion artifacts that I felt certain were inadequate bit rates from programmers or TWC reductions. The next converter model, with a upgraded power supply, completely eliminated all the motion artifacts. Inadequate 2000HD ventilation aggravated motion artifacts. -- John


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i never thought for a =minute= that NBC would do the show in HD



Last year's fireworks show was broadcast in HD.


----------



## TonyNYC

I was pretty disappointed that last nights fireworks were not in HD. This would have been a first for me seeing it in HD. I wound up turning it off a minute into the display since the SD feed looked too poor and bland in terms of color and richness to keep my interest.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmp_nyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did anyone else find it odd that NBC ran news stories about how the fireworks were done differently this year to take advantage of being broadcast in HD, then NBC's broadcast of the fireworks wasn't in HD?
> 
> -JMP



NBC was relentlessly promoting the Macys Fireworks display throughout the past four days as being in glorious HD.























Every newscast had their silly banter between the anchors and the weather nit wits. _Ooooh it's going to look great this year with HD!_


Very disappointed but not surprised by the lack of HD.


NBC's fireworks coverage was abominable as usual. Thankfully, there were other options for Independence Day celebration coverage in HD to view.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Manatus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Last year's fireworks show was broadcast in HD.



It's always a crap shoot with NBC. I only vaguely recall last year's show being in HD. Things like fireworks, the Thanksgiving Day Parade...you just never know =what= they're going to do, until it's too late.


----------



## coneyparleg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dm84* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What's absurd is that we have to pay extra for ESPN HD, even though we already pay for the SD version.



True!! other cariers don't charge extra for ESPN though they might for discovery HD instead, though I watch more ESPN than sunrise earth


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Indeed, I did see the promotion about NBC doing HD for the fourth, and was way bummed it wasn't. But there's something that is confusing... I compared the HD channel with the SD channel. The HD channel image did seem better. But not what I'd call real HD, but definitely better. I watch their news generally, both national and local. Those seem to be real HD, but always in 4:3. I'm curious what's going on... I find it kinda hard to believe they make 4:3 HD cameras. Could they be simply matting them? WTF for? Logic tells me that they can easily use 16:9 with a viewfinder matte for 4:3 (I read Kubrick shot in 4:3 but had a matte in the camera so he could see how each looked) and simply crop the image for broadcast on SD channels. OR maybe they are doing some heavy video processing to make it appear sharper than SD... I'd love to know exactly what is going on.


I did catch the "Greatest Fireworks of the Word" on UnHD (I think). Now that is the freaking way to carry fireworks! Their images put NBC totally to shame. The Las Vegas and Shanghai ones sure seem to have NYC beat all to hell anyway!


jmp, didn't know that ESPN could do a Sunday night... I thought all broadcasts were locked to the others; now I know they do have a small piece.


I caught the "first time in HD" thing and thought them smart of do 2001 followed by 2010. For now, I'm semi-impressed what they are doing; I'm seeing a LOT of live concerts since I got the HDXtra package.


I know it's unhip to be a fan, but they are running an interesting Dido concert. Sound is great, the director doesn't get too much into those 1-2 seconds MTV style shots (I HATE that ****), but he does use a very soft focus, so don't expect a typical HD image.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *d3193* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have noticed that all WNET's HD broadcasts (both over TWC and OTA) are showing severe smearing on movement. It seems to be a fairly recent phenomenon, and makes the programs almost unwatchable. They haven't increased the number of subchannels, so why this sudden decrease in picture quality?



Agreed, this is exactly what I've been noticing, and I'm glad others have been noticing it as well.


The picture quality has gone down TREMENDOUSLY on the PBS-HD channel, on all programming (not just Soundstage). Ever since I noticed it on Soundstage, I've started tuning in to examine the picture quality at various times, and it is affecting everything broadcast on the PBS-HD channel.


It is exactly as noted -- there is TERRIBLE smearing on any movement, which makes anything that moves blurry for a short time and then it comes back into focus. It is at its worst when looking closely at faces -- when a face is semi-zoomed in, some parts of their face will move while others don't, which is quite eerie when you're actually watching it!


Even programming which was previously spectacular looking (Chihooly Over Venice, for example), has been degraded to a smudge-fest.


What do you guys think we should do?


The standard routes would be either to come at it by going to WNET first and complaining (where we might actually get in touch with someone who cares and could help us), or going to TWC and complaining (where, unless we had a specific engineering contact, would be as useful as banging your head against the wall).


Surely if a few of us contact WNET about their HD picture quality, they might be spurred into examining what's going on with their signal...or they might be spurred to contact TWC on a corporate engineering level to figure out what is happening?


Scott


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I compared the HD channel with the SD channel. The HD channel image did seem better. But not what I'd call real HD, but definitely better. I watch their news generally, both national and local. Those seem to be real HD, but always in 4:3. I'm curious what's going on....



With the exception of some video from WABC's HD-capable helicopter camera, no local NYC news broadcasts are in HD. Channels 702, 704 and 707 look better than their analog counterparts because broadcasters have much better upconversion equipment than HD cable boxes or TVs do.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "Fairly recent"?? I beg to differ. I've had my Pioneer plasma for over two YEARS now, and PBS/WNET HD has had that very disturbing smearing effect going on, particularly in closeups on an actor's face, since Day One. And it doesn't seem to matter if the show is old or new. I saw Keillor's Independence Day radio show thing on Great Performances, the other nite...same story with the smearing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , and that was taped just a few DAYS ago!



I beg to differ on this point -- I have been watching PBS-HD for about 14 months now, and while there was always a little bit of seeming bandwidth-starvation, in the last month or so it has gotten really really bad.


I checked in on the Garrison Keillor's Great Performances and due to the nature of the programming (very few close-ups and no fast motion whatsoever) it was not noticeable. But watch something where there is some fast motion (not sure what exactly that might be on PBS), where they do talking-head interviews, or a musical performance where they zoom in on a singer and you'll notice what I am talking about.


I hadn't watched anything on PBS-HD for a while, and now that Soundstage is back, and the "Legends Of Jazz With Ramesy Lewis" (the smearing on this very-recently-produced show is about the worst I've seen -- if anyone doesn't believe me, check it out -- it's on twice daily, nearly every day, and the facial smearing during the interviews is discomforting) is having some interesting performers on, I've been checking in more regularly, and it is really really bad.


Scott


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ....I hadn't watched anything on PBS-HD for a while, and now that Soundstage is back, and the "Legends Of Jazz With Ramesy Lewis" (the smearing on this very-recently-produced show is about the worst I've seen -- if anyone doesn't believe me, check it out -- it's on twice daily, nearly every day, and the facial smearing during the interviews is discomforting) is having some interesting performers on, I've been checking in more regularly, and it is really really bad. Scott



I'll have to check out the smearing thing on that Jazz show, very curious.


I have noticed PBS PQ to be less than what it was, specifically on the Visions of Italy program. This was one of those programs that used to be on the PBS loop a few years ago. I've seen it a billion times. They ran it again recently and it's definitely not as crisp or artifact free as it used to be.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Manatus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> With the exception of some video from WABC's HD-capable helicopter camera, no local NYC news broadcasts are in HD. Channels 702, 704 and 707 look better than their analog counterparts because broadcasters have much better upconversion equipment than HD cable boxes or TVs do.



You bring up a good point mentioning the "HD-capable helicopter" thing on WABC. I mean, what a joke! FOX 5 has the same thing going in the mornings, with it's stupid, gimmicky-sounding, so-called "SKYFOX HD" traffic reports. I mean, how STUPID do they think we are!...to CALL it HD, when they don't even broadcast THE SHOW in HD, and nobody SEES the helicopter reports in HD!


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'll have to check out the smearing thing on that Jazz show, very curious.
> 
> 
> I have noticed PBS PQ to be less than what it was, specifically on the Visions of Italy program. This was one of those programs that used to be on the PBS loop a few years ago. I've seen it a billion times. They ran it again recently and it's definitely not as crisp or artifact free as it used to be.



Hey, maybe my Pioneer plasma set is just better than what *you* guys have,







, but i've noticed the smearing effect on PBS HD for over two years now. It was horrible =then=, and it's horrible (or MORE horrible, if you will) NOW.


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I compared the HD channel with the SD channel. The HD channel image did seem better. But not what I'd call real HD, but definitely better. I watch their news generally, both national and local. Those seem to be real HD, but always in 4:3. I'm curious what's going on...



704, the HD channel, has about 19 Mbps available for its images. Channel 4, the SD channel, has about 39/8-10 Mbps available, depending on how many SDs are being crammed into one 6-MHz-wide 256-QAM slot. Most important, 704 has been upconverted from 480i to 1080i with a pro upconverter, which does a better job than the circuits in a home STB. So, your final estimate about heavy video processing is on target. True 1080i has to be originally sampled with a 1080i HD camera (or a 1080/24p telecine). -- John


----------



## d3193




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Agreed, this is exactly what I've been noticing, and I'm glad others have been noticing it as well.
> 
> 
> The picture quality has gone down TREMENDOUSLY on the PBS-HD channel, on all programming (not just Soundstage). Ever since I noticed it on Soundstage, I've started tuning in to examine the picture quality at various times, and it is affecting everything broadcast on the PBS-HD channel.
> 
> 
> It is exactly as noted -- there is TERRIBLE smearing on any movement, which makes anything that moves blurry for a short time and then it comes back into focus. It is at its worst when looking closely at faces -- when a face is semi-zoomed in, some parts of their face will move while others don't, which is quite eerie when you're actually watching it!
> 
> 
> Even programming which was previously spectacular looking (Chihooly Over Venice, for example), has been degraded to a smudge-fest.
> 
> 
> What do you guys think we should do?
> 
> 
> The standard routes would be either to come at it by going to WNET first and complaining (where we might actually get in touch with someone who cares and could help us), or going to TWC and complaining (where, unless we had a specific engineering contact, would be as useful as banging your head against the wall).
> 
> 
> Surely if a few of us contact WNET about their HD picture quality, they might be spurred into examining what's going on with their signal...or they might be spurred to contact TWC on a corporate engineering level to figure out what is happening?
> 
> 
> Scott



When I first noticed this on my TWC feed I checked the OTA broadcast and found the same smearing problem. So it looks as though WNET is to blame, not TWC.


As you say, the effect is very disconcerting, especially on facial close-ups, where a part of the face moves while the rest remains stationary.


What started out as spectacular programs have become almost unwatchable.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ... what a joke! FOX 5 has the same thing going in the mornings, with it's stupid, gimmicky-sounding, so-called "SKYFOX HD" traffic reports. I mean, how STUPID do they think we are!...to CALL it HD, when they don't even broadcast THE SHOW in HD, and nobody SEES the helicopter reports in HD!



I am not sure, since I don't have over the air capabilities with my set up but perhaps they really are broadcasting in HD and TW isn't?


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *d3193* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When I first noticed this on my TWC feed I checked the OTA broadcast and found the same smearing problem. So it looks as though WNET is to blame, not TWC.
> 
> 
> As you say, the effect is very disconcerting, especially on facial close-ups, where a part of the face moves while the rest remains stationary.
> 
> 
> What started out as spectacular programs have become almost unwatchable.



Well, that *is* good news (in a way) that the same smearing is occurring in the OTA WNET-HD broadcasts, which means the problem lies completely with WNET. I think it might be worth a phone call to the station to see if we can get someone in their engineering department.


I am a paying support of WNET....maybe I will try calling and get in touch with someone helpful in their engineering department?


----------



## trtjj

Hi,


I was also disappointed that the fireworks was not in HD, especially after they made a comment on the news on how the fireworks would be tailored to HD.


----------



## John Mason

Beside the Prairie Home Companion mentioned earlier, tried several other true-1080i shows this PM looking for smearing or artifacts with motion. Caught the Desert Speaks, Piano Guy, and Smart Gardening, none having these problems. No sports-type motion, but there were a few zoom shots, none with motion artifacts or any smearing. (Desert Speaks had an audio delay, which my first viewing of PHC also had during live viewing but not the DVR I'd made.)


In fact, the viewing confirmed what I'd noticed from tuning in 713 randomly earlier: images seemed as sharp as the wow-effect PBS 1080i seen since the early 2000s here. Presume those with the problem(s) aren't seeing it with other channels. Bad 'resolution pumping' of deinterlacers, presenting crisp static scenes but blurring with most/any motion, might be a cause on all channels. If WNET-HD has it OTA and everyone sees it, that suggests the cable fiber feed to the S. Manhattan head end is still good, as well as the mid-town cable node I'm on. Good luck solving the mystery. -- John


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Beside the Prairie Home Companion mentioned earlier, tried several other true-1080i shows this PM looking for smearing or artifacts with motion. Caught the Desert Speaks, Piano Guy, and Smart Gardening, none having these problems.



Please take a look at the Legends Of Jazz program the next time you havea chance....Pay particular attention to the faces during the interview segments.


What I'm seeing is a very clear picture in general, but when there's any motion at all, the thing that's in motion goes out of focus and then locks back in once it stops moving. This includes camera pans, faces and facial expressions, peoples' hair, etc. I am not seeing this on any other HD channel whatsoever.


I'm passing the 1080i resolution through the cable box via HDMI directly to the TV. Southern Manhattan head-end.


Thanks,

Scott


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am not sure, since I don't have over the air capabilities with my set up but perhaps they really are broadcasting in HD and TW isn't?



Hmmmmmmmm....that might be worth a phone call over to FOX 5 in the morning, to check that out. But they never =ever= mention the show as being available in HD, except for that helicopter traffic mention, so i seriously doubt the show is on somewhere -else- in HD.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmmmm....that might be worth a phone call over to FOX 5 in the morning, to check that out. But they never =ever= mention the show as being available in HD, except for that helicopter traffic mention, so i seriously doubt the show is on somewhere -else- in HD.



As a matter of fact, i don't think there =is= a local news program in all of NYC that's being shown in HD.


----------



## DND

Its 1:58AM and there is nothing coming through here in Harlem. Checked other boxes and its the same story. Anyone else experiencing this blackout of service? Only thing that is working is the internet.


----------



## whrldtrvlr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DND* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Its 1:58AM and there is nothing coming through here in Harlem. Checked other boxes and its the same story. Anyone else experiencing this blackout of service? Only thing that is working is the internet.



Same here in Brooklyn.


----------



## orbeyonde

Many channels in SI are out too.


It appears that there was a fire in some TWC facility. Though I cannot confirm that right now.


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Please take a look at the Legends Of Jazz program the next time you havea chance....Pay particular attention to the faces during the interview segments.
> 
> 
> What I'm seeing is a very clear picture in general, but when there's any motion at all, the thing that's in motion goes out of focus and then locks back in once it stops moving. This includes camera pans, faces and facial expressions, peoples' hair, etc. I am not seeing this on any other HD channel whatsoever.
> 
> 
> I'm passing the 1080i resolution through the cable box via HDMI directly to the TV. Southern Manhattan head-end.



Recorded the jazz program Wednesday, too, skipping through it, and didn't observe gross artifacts such as this. -- John


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DND* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Its 1:58AM and there is nothing coming through here in Harlem. Checked other boxes and its the same story. Anyone else experiencing this blackout of service? Only thing that is working is the internet.



Same thing here on the UWS. Clock going backward







Gray screen


----------



## teebeebee1

I'm in Forest HIlls, ESPNHD has no sound, picture is fine, but no sound?


Anyone else?


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teebeebee1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm in Forest HIlls, ESPNHD has no sound, picture is fine, but no sound?
> 
> 
> Anyone else?



Yes, same situation here. And no INHD, 1 or 2 at all...just a blank grey screen. I called TWC and was told they're aware of the problem and are working on it.


----------



## teebeebee1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, same situation here. And no INHD, 1 or 2 at all...just a blank grey screen. I called TWC and was told they're aware of the problem and are working on it.



Thanks Mike,


I'm just glad i'm not alone , that's the worst when u don't know if its just your stuff or the programming.


----------



## DND

Not getting ESPN HD audio either. INHD 1 and 2 is working fine though.


----------



## Meteor

I'm watching right now the band "Garbage" on PBS-HD and the PQ deserves the name of this group. Smearing festival!!


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Hmm, I have yet to see noticeable motion blur/smearing, so thanks for the tip about that Soundstage, I set it to record it the next time it runs on PBS HD.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hmm, I have yet to see noticeable motion blur/smearing, so thanks for the tip about that Soundstage, I set it to record it the next time it runs on PBS HD.



Hmmm.....I wonder if the smearing issue is an Upper Manhattan vs. Lower Manhattan head-end thing.


I see a smear-fest every time I tune into PBS HD, in lower manhattan (West Village). How about the rest of you?


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hmmm.....I wonder if the smearing issue is an Upper Manhattan vs. Lower Manhattan head-end thing.
> 
> 
> I see a smear-fest every time I tune into PBS HD, in lower manhattan (West Village). How about the rest of you?



It's *always* an issue for me, here in Queens.


----------



## kbuzz3

Newbie here sorry if im posting in the wrong forum. Cant seem to find the answer through the search engine. I have a new SA 8300 with tmc in manhattan. I cant get any pic/sound through the hdmi out to my mits dlp. I recall with my other tv that I had to somehow turn on or activate the hdmi portion of the sa box itself before i can get hdmi to run. Can anyone answer this question or refer me to a prior post. component works fine


PS- I know that TMC does not offically support hdmi and says you cant run it from a SA 8300 but i already do it in another room on another tv. So did they change the software or disable the hdmi output on the nyc boxes.


thanks


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbuzz3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Newbie here sorry if im posting in the wrong forum. Cant seem to find the answer through the search engine. I have a new SA 8300 with tmc in manhattan. I cant get any pic/sound through the hdmi out to my mits dlp. I recall with my other tv that I had to somehow turn on or activate the hdmi portion of the sa box itself before i can get hdmi to run. Can anyone answer this question or refer me to a prior post. component works fine
> 
> 
> PS- I know that TMC does not offically support hdmi and says you cant run it from a SA 8300 but i already do it in another room on another tv. So did they change the software or disable the hdmi output on the nyc boxes.
> 
> 
> thanks



Go into the settings ----> advanced settings and change the audio from Dolby Out to HDMI and this will activate the audio portion using HDMI cable to the HDTV.


As for receiving picture through the HDMI port, this I am unsure of since the port has always been on for me using two SA 8300 DVR boxes. It is possible you might have a bad HDMI port.


----------



## ZMike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbuzz3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ... I have a new SA 8300 with tmc in manhattan. I cant get any pic/sound through the hdmi out to my mits dlp. I recall with my other tv that I had to somehow turn on or activate the hdmi portion of the sa box itself before i can get hdmi to run. Can anyone answer this question or refer me to a prior post. component works fine
> 
> 
> PS- I know that TMC does not offically support hdmi and says you cant run it from a SA 8300 but i already do it in another room on another tv. So did they change the software or disable the hdmi output on the nyc boxes.
> 
> 
> thanks



Try box on first, then TV. If that won't work try the reverse. Many posters report reverting to component because HDMI is seriously broken, especially when passed through receivers and scalers. It just doesn't work on every HDMI TV. Another factor is that Manhattan is on ancient SA8300 software. An anticipated update could improve the situation for HDMI, but there's no telling when that could happen.


Mike


----------



## sharp101

Anyone notice that SNY HD is no longer in Dolby Digital.


----------



## AndyHDTV

 http://www.cabledatacomnews.com/week...062006_02.html


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Well, that ancient OS those of us in Manhattan have seems to not have some of the issues I see those with newer revs have! But that IS to be expected, we are talking about software here.


As for HDMI connections, I would strongly suggest you switch the input source in the TV back and forth. There is a negotiation that needs to go on; and it can be that this critical step needs some "coaxing." Yesterday I had occasion to try a cable swap with another set-up trying to run down an issue. When I bright the cable back to my place, I saw that the TV and the STB were not talking to each other (the TV telling me "no signal"). I switched the TV to component, then back to HDMI and all was well.


As for audio, my experience in general is that there is a repeatable "way" that I do not lose audio, but I do lose DD 5.1. Freaked me out the first time I saw it happen. I found that just by going into the 8300's service menu, not to change anything but just to look, I would "lose" DD 5.1. I'd still get audio, but no 5.1. I then found a 100% "cure." Same as above, but on the STB. I go into the settings on the 8300, change audio output to HDMI, then back to "Dolby Digital" (my audio is optical out from the 8300 to my AVR) and bingo, where there IS 5.1, I get it.


Andy, I love your sig! But, I think WWOR and WPIX merged to form something called "CW." Then again, I haven't read about what each of the local channels are going to do... i.e. which one will be CW and what will the other be? And didn't we see a PPV-HD channel listed that never, ever seemed to carry any programming? Assuming we are being fed a total fabrication about HD channels and bandwidth (I think there is a legitimate issue) I'm actually happy they didn't start caring content... that might have meant dropping some other HD channel. What TWC needs to do is have all the ID channels with recent films in HD. I suspect they do make money from those, but I can't imagine anyone with a HD set spending 4 bucks to watch a movie in SD.


One little nugget I'd LOVE to know... what percentage of TWC-NYC customers are HD equipped? Up until about 5-6 months ago, TWC had a good system to "know"; they made one show a receipt to get the HD DVR box. When I went to get mine 3 months ago, they just handed it to me. A friend who has NO HD and isn't buying anytime soon went and got one... because the 8300HD had double the size hard drive. However, I wonder if they have the capability now to look from the head end and tell; but that means they can see "through" the cable box to the TV. Anyone know?


----------



## d3193




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hmmm.....I wonder if the smearing issue is an Upper Manhattan vs. Lower Manhattan head-end thing.
> 
> 
> I see a smear-fest every time I tune into PBS HD, in lower manhattan (West Village). How about the rest of you?



It is also OTA. Does not seem to be a cable issue.


----------



## perezh

Anyone else having problems with FOX HD? I just get a blank screen in Forest Hills.


----------



## Meteor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *perezh* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone else having problems with FOX HD? I just get a blank screen in Forest Hills.



There's a picture in So. Manhattan, but man that's an ugly one, it shouldn't be called HD.


----------



## Meteor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *d3193* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It is also OTA. Does not seem to be a cable issue.



I can confirm, I recorded the same show in the 8300HD and my OTA HTPC and the smearing is in both.

e-mail to [email protected]


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *perezh* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone else having problems with FOX HD? I just get a blank screen in Forest Hills.



It's looking (720p) and sounding (DD) fine, here in Jackson Hts, Queens, from the first pitch.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's looking (720p) and sounding (DD) fine, here in Jackson Hts, Queens, from the first pitch.




It was definitely not HD.


It was Fox's famous Widescreen-SD production. They never do HD for baseball during the regular season (other than all star game).


----------



## TMSKILZ

Shame on FOX & their deception of HD MLB!


I have been very underwhelmed by many of these broadcasters & their showcasing or lackthereof HD content.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

I finally watched this show... indeed, there were some spots that I can see the "smearing" that some have spoken of (personally, I found the quick cutting far more annoying, but that's me). However, a few things to keep in mind. This was a "MTV style" rock n roll show shot on video... thus no camera shot lasted more than 2 seconds. Add in those pattern wheels spinning in front of the lighting. Plus it seemed the lighting was more aimed at the live audience than the broadcast one. Plus they used s smoke machine through most all of the concert.


I think this show was a prime example of why film is a much better medium to record shows like this. Especially the way it was produced. Ditch the smoke, light for video and I'd bet you there would be no "smearing" issues. Understand that this is an "artistic" decision, so I'm not saying they "should not" do it, just that I think they very much intended it to look this way. Honestly, I don't think of this as any "failing" of the technology.


I look at things like DISC-HD; video mostly, all well and evenly lit. I do not see any motion blur or smearing there. It's certainly possible that sets with slower pixel response time may show it; it's hard for me to really judge that as the 2 LCD HD sets I watched for good amounts of time both have a 8ms specification.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TMSKILZ* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Shame on FOX & their deception of HD MLB!
> 
> 
> I have been very underwhelmed by many of these broadcasters & their showcasing or lackthereof HD content.



Boy, ain't that the truth. Add in TNT (having distorted SD video on their HD channel) and NBC (touting something as HD when it's SD with a ton of video processing).


Seems UnHD, the 2 InHDs and the 2 HDNets are the only ones who seem to 100% "do the right thing."


----------



## rerun712

Tell me the ABC is not broadcasting the World Cup Final in HD???!!!!


----------



## Meteor

I think they forgot to flip the switch!!!

Anyone have WABC phone number?


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rerun712* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Tell me the ABC is not broadcasting the World Cup Final in HD???!!!!



all the games i've watched so far and they decide to f*** the most important one up.


----------



## raj2001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Meteor* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think they forgot to flip the switch!!!
> 
> Anyone have WABC phone number?




212.456.1000 is the main station number.


The problem is with WABC-DT in NYC, not ABC itself. Other parts of the country are getting it in HD.


Argh!


At this rate I'll just watch it on Univision.


----------



## raj2001

Woohooo!!!!!!!!!! It's back on in HD!!!!


Let's go France!!!


----------



## rerun712

Some one woke up!!!! HD Now!


----------



## Meteor

thanks !! WABC


----------



## raj2001

And just in time too! First goal by France!! Woohoo!!


----------



## GOB

Is it just me, or does the cable signal fade during late nights in Forest Hills? I have a Dvico FusionHDTV tuner and it works fine during the daytime (mid 90's) but during late nights the signal drops to the low 80's, causing picture loss. I was trying to record Classic SNL at 3am and the signal crapped out during Weekend Update. Is it Time Warner's problem? Do they slack off during late nights? Does anyone experience signal degradation during nighttime?


----------



## adrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharp101* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone notice that SNY HD is no longer in Dolby Digital.



Yes. It's been a few days now.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think this show was a prime example of why film is a much better medium to record shows like this. Especially the way it was produced. Ditch the smoke, light for video and I'd bet you there would be no "smearing" issues. Understand that this is an "artistic" decision, so I'm not saying they "should not" do it, just that I think they very much intended it to look this way. Honestly, I don't think of this as any "failing" of the technology.



While I 100% agree with you that they should ditch the smoke, flashing lights, etc. in the production of this show, I can confirm from my own watching that they had all of the same effects on the previous season of Soundstage, and there was no smearing then. Also, this smearing occurs just as much on programs that have no smoke, blinking lights, etc....(As I've pointed out, in particular, the Legends Of Jazz With Ramsey Lewis is a perfect example with no "flashy" production).


----------



## Riverside_Guy

All relating to PBS, eh? I'll try and catch more of their stuff


But once I got the HDXtra package I find I'm watching lots of music stuff there...


Reminds me... very, very infrequently, I'll schedule a recording and when I go to play it, I see the start and stop times are the same, usually 59 after the hour before it's supposed to start. I think that's happened to me twice in 3-4 months. Anyone have an idea why this happens? The last one was the Roy Orbison Black & White Nights...


----------



## AndyHDTV

 http://www.nytvchoice.com/


----------



## broadwayblue

Regarding FIOS, some of you may remember that I posted about Verizon calling me a few weeks ago regarding access to run fiber in several buildings I manage in the East Village. When I asked them about their plans to get to the whole city wired they said they wanted to get it done now. Well they called me again this morning...and now they want access to survey a property I manage on East 63rd Street. So it looks like they are serious and going all out to get the city wired as quickly as possible. I didn't get to speak to the rep who called as she left me a voicemail...but I'll post an update once I get more information. The thing I did notice when I called her back was that her voicemail didn't mention Verizon, but rather some technology company...I guess Verizon is subbing out some of the work. In any event FIOS seems to be moving forward full speed!


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Regarding FIOS, some of you may remember that I posted about Verizon calling me a few weeks ago regarding access to run fiber in several buildings I manage in the East Village. When I asked them about their plans to get to the whole city wired they said they wanted to get it done now. Well they called me again this morning...and now they want access to survey a property I manage on East 63rd Street. So it looks like they are serious and going all out to get the city wired as quickly as possible. I didn't get to speak to the rep who called as she left me a voicemail...but I'll post an update once I get more information. The thing I did notice when I called her back was that her voicemail didn't mention Verizon, but rather some technology company...I guess Verizon is subbing out some of the work. In any event FIOS seems to be moving forward full speed!



the faster the better, guess that 2 years quote i got is looking a lot less now.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Regarding FIOS, some of you may remember that I posted about Verizon calling me a few weeks ago regarding access to run fiber in several buildings I manage in the East Village. When I asked them about their plans to get to the whole city wired they said they wanted to get it done now. Well they called me again this morning...and now they want access to survey a property I manage on East 63rd Street. So it looks like they are serious and going all out to get the city wired as quickly as possible. I didn't get to speak to the rep who called as she left me a voicemail...but I'll post an update once I get more information. The thing I did notice when I called her back was that her voicemail didn't mention Verizon, but rather some technology company...I guess Verizon is subbing out some of the work. In any event FIOS seems to be moving forward full speed!



Sweet. Tell them to check out 200 E. 71st St.


----------



## rbienstock

Does anyone know someone who actually has FIOS installed for TV? Do they require a converter box, and if so, who makes it? Do they offer cable card? On the FIOS site, I see that they offer a DVR, but no mention is made of an HD DVR. Do they have one? Who makes it? Do they offer CableCards?


----------



## Riverside_Guy

If history is any guide, FIOS rollout will take 2+ years AFTER the first customers are actually getting it. I still think there could be issues based on getting fiber into a building and the fact that in just about all cases, they'd have to go to cooper before they get into a apartment (and I'm thinking apartment buildings, I do know there are individual houses in the outer boroughs).


Like I said before, competition is a good thing for us.


----------



## asinshesq

I looked back over the last month of postings on this thread but didn't see anything covering this point, so I figured I'd ask it now:


What hd equipment does TWC offer in manhattan? I just moved and had some guys hook me up for hd in the new apartment and they gave me a pioneer 3250 box (claimed it was the best). Is that the best available option, or should I be pushing for something else (e.g. a SA HD box)?


Also, what's the latest and greatest HD DVR that TWC provides? Is the software for that still clunky?


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rbienstock* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone know someone who actually has FIOS installed for TV? Do they require a converter box, and if so, who makes it? Do they offer cable card? On the FIOS site, I see that they offer a DVR, but no mention is made of an HD DVR. Do they have one? Who makes it? Do they offer CableCards?



You definitely need a converter box. Pretty sure they use Motorolas. And I think they have an HD DVR - the Moto 6400 series. No idea what software they are using on it though. And no idea about cable cards.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *asinshesq* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I looked back over the last month of postings on this thread but didn't see anything covering this point, so I figured I'd ask it now:
> 
> 
> What hd equipment does TWC offer in manhattan? I just moved and had some guys hook me up for hd in the new apartment and they gave me a pioneer 3250 box (claimed it was the best). Is that the best available option, or should I be pushing for something else (e.g. a SA HD box)?
> 
> 
> Also, what's the latest and greatest HD DVR that TWC provides? Is the software for that still clunky?



You sure it's not a Pioneer 3510? If it's a 3250 then it's probably a scientific atlanta box. Haven't used a regular HD box in a while but at various points in time over the past two years TWC has been giving out either the 3510 or the 3250 - both are comparable with working DVI outputs.


The latest and greatest HD DVR is the SA 8300HD. It's been out for a while now and has a "working" HDMI output (in " " b/c people seem to have HDMI issues all the time). Software is not too clunky at all. It's not Tivo but it's very usable and being able to record two HD shows at the same time makes it very practical.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Hmm, for some reason I thought TWC-NYC only did SA boxes. I've "had" the 8000SD and the 8300HD. 2 people I know who were late to the DVR table had SA boxes, although not HD ones.


I think the 8300HD is pretty neat, dual tuners, the ability to record 2 things while "playing back" a third. Indeed not TiVo, but damn close for a LOT less $$. BUT, while it may not be "clunky" it sure as hell is flaky. AND the "flaks" change from time to time... the current one bugging me (and others) is the audio stopping for 3-4 seconds (generally with a video freeze). I can live with the video freeze, but sometimes crucial dialog is missed.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hmm, for some reason I thought TWC-NYC only did SA boxes. .



SA is used for DVRs. Non DVR boxes and other Boroughs might have a different brand STB.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ) is the audio stopping for 3-4 seconds (generally with a video freeze). I can live with the video freeze, but sometimes crucial dialog is missed.



That is annoying; fortunately it doesn't happen too often for me. A great workaround is to rewind and switch on the closed captioning feature to catch the lost dialog, assuming that the show you're watching offers that feature. It saved the plot lines for me a few times.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> -- I have been watching PBS-HD for about 14 months now, and while there was always a little bit of seeming bandwidth-starvation, in the last month or so it has gotten really really bad.
> 
> Scott



I finally got a chance (remembered







) to check PBS.

Definitely concur that the HD PQ is less than what it once was.


I tried watching that Springsteen thing last night on PBS and it looked awful- blurred close ups, as you described what you saw in that Jazz show.


----------



## bigd86




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I finally got a chance (remembered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) to check PBS.
> 
> Definitely concur that the HD PQ is less than what it once was.
> 
> 
> I tried watching that Springsteen thing last night on PBS and it looked awful- blurred close ups, as you described what you saw in that Jazz show.



Oh yeah-tremendous amount of blurred movement-and for BRUCE of all people!! I know this has been a problem with PBS, but since this was recorded in England, possibly by the BBC, I wonder how much of the responsibility goes to them.

Although, by the way, I watched the SD version last week-and it didn't seem to have those problems.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I finally got a chance (remembered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) to check PBS.
> 
> Definitely concur that the HD PQ is less than what it once was.
> 
> 
> I tried watching that Springsteen thing last night on PBS and it looked awful- blurred close ups, as you described what you saw in that Jazz show.



Indeed; I noticed this on the Woody Guthrie American Masters documentary. Blurs on talking heads... holy smoke. The other thing I noticed on the Springsteen show is best described as loss of all texture. On a real HD picture you should almost be able to discern pores in skin. In a number of shots, I saw folks faces that were looking almost painted on... not unlike cell animation style.


Which leads me to question whether this is being caused by taking a low resolution image and doing very heavy video processing.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigd86* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Oh yeah-tremendous amount of blurred movement-and for BRUCE of all people!! I know this has been a problem with PBS, but since this was recorded in England, possibly by the BBC, I wonder how much of the responsibility goes to them.



NONE of the blame goes to the BBC. It is a local broadcast issue with the WNET HD channel.


Now that nearly everyone concurs, can we organize a call-in effort to complain? I've already tried calling once to WNET, getting transferred to a voicemail in their engineering department, leaving a message, but not getting to speak to anyone, nor getting a return call.



From their webpage, their contact number is:

212-560-1313


Or:

973-643-3315



Please call and report back on the results. I feel like this is 100% an issue with our local broadcaster and something they should be responsive about if enough complaints come in! The local PBS station is not some huge corporate bureaucracy, nor is it a non-caring giant like Time Warner....


It is a shame to have an HD channel which used to be (generally) near-reference on some programming be reduced to a blurry mess!


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Now that nearly everyone concurs, can we organize a call-in effort to complain? I've already tried calling once to WNET, getting transferred to a voicemail in their engineering department, leaving a message, but not getting to speak to anyone, nor getting a return call.
> 
> 
> 
> From their webpage, their contact number is:
> 
> 212-560-1313
> 
> 
> Or:
> 
> 973-643-3315
> 
> 
> 
> Please call and report back on the results. I feel like this is 100% an issue with our local broadcaster and something they should be responsive about if enough complaints come in! The local PBS station is not some huge corporate bureaucracy, nor is it a non-caring giant like Time Warner....
> 
> 
> It is a shame to have an HD channel which used to be (generally) near-reference on some programming be reduced to a blurry mess!



Just called the 212 number posted. Spoke to a fellow that had no idea that there were any PQ issues. In fact he said he received a call from a viewer the other day claiming that the HD is spectacular.


I told him that the PQ has declined over the past few years and he argued with me about the length of time the HD signal has been broadcast. He claims the transmission is only 2 years old. I had to steer us back to the poor PQ issue. I told him, regardless of when they started to broadcast HD, (apparently longer than this fellow has been working there), the quality has gotten worse. He said that he'd pass it along. As Scott said- start calling and expressing your dissatisfaction with the PQ now!


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just called the 212 number posted. Spoke to a fellow that had no idea that there were any PQ issues. In fact he said he received a call from a viewer the other day claiming that the HD is spectacular.
> 
> 
> I told him that the PQ has declined over the past few years and he argued with me about the length of time the HD signal has been broadcast. He claims the transmission is only 2 years old. I had to steer us back to the poor PQ issue. I told him, regardless of when they started to broadcast HD, (apparently longer than this fellow has been working there), the quality has gotten worse. He said that he'd pass it along. As Scott said- start calling and expressing your dissatisfaction with the PQ now!



I think that the picture quality has not exactly gone steadily down -- it has taken one great leap downward about 2-3 months ago, in my estimation.


I'm going to try to give another call.


Thanks!


Scott


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just called the 212 number posted. Spoke to a fellow that had no idea that there were any PQ issues. In fact he said he received a call from a viewer the other day claiming that the HD is spectacular.
> 
> 
> I told him that the PQ has declined over the past few years and he argued with me about the length of time the HD signal has been broadcast. He claims the transmission is only 2 years old. I had to steer us back to the poor PQ issue. I told him, regardless of when they started to broadcast HD, (apparently longer than this fellow has been working there), the quality has gotten worse. He said that he'd pass it along. As Scott said- start calling and expressing your dissatisfaction with the PQ now!



OK, I just spoke to a very nice fellow there (this time in viewer relations), explaining the problem very specifically (smearing picture, and a very eerie look on peoples' faces when parts of their face move and others don't; and that I'm seeing it over Time Warner Cable, but others are reporting it in their OTA reception) and he said that this is the first he's heard of the problem and that he will report it to the broadcast engineering department.


(The first time I called in and asked to speak to them about their high definition broadcast, they transferred me to an intern working in their hi-def editing suite....who couldn't help me at all!)


Let's keep calling, people, so we can get the HD PBS broadcast we deserve!


----------



## coneyparleg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just called the 212 number posted. Spoke to a fellow that had no idea that there were any PQ issues. In fact he said he received a call from a viewer the other day claiming that the HD is spectacular.
> 
> 
> I told him that the PQ has declined over the past few years and he argued with me about the length of time the HD signal has been broadcast. He claims the transmission is only 2 years old. I had to steer us back to the poor PQ issue. I told him, regardless of when they started to broadcast HD, (apparently longer than this fellow has been working there), the quality has gotten worse. He said that he'd pass it along. As Scott said- start calling and expressing your dissatisfaction with the PQ now!



Why would anyone call to tell them that the pq was spectacular?


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coneyparleg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Why would anyone call to tell them that the pq was spectacular?










It must have been someone who was going from their hand-me-down Quasar Console TV







to a first time HD experience.

Anything looks better.


----------



## coneyparleg

I've asked before, and searched around with no luck, so I'll ask again,


has anyone had any success HDMI switching with the 8300 stb? I'm looking at a receiver that does hdmi switching, I think its pass through switching, but I want to know if anyone has any success in anyway switching hdmi feeds with one being the twc's 8300 stb.


thanks


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coneyparleg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've asked before, and searched around with no luck, so I'll ask again,
> 
> 
> has anyone had any success HDMI switching with the 8300 stb? I'm looking at a receiver that does hdmi switching, I think its pass through switching, but I want to know if anyone has any success in anyway switching hdmi feeds with one being the twc's 8300 stb.
> 
> 
> thanks



Hopefully someone here can give you an answer. I can't but you could also try and ask that question at the 8300 thread here..
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...page=137&pp=30


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coneyparleg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've asked before, and searched around with no luck, so I'll ask again,
> 
> 
> has anyone had any success HDMI switching with the 8300 stb? I'm looking at a receiver that does hdmi switching, I think its pass through switching, but I want to know if anyone has any success in anyway switching hdmi feeds with one being the twc's 8300 stb.
> 
> 
> thanks



I'm pretty sure this is still a no go with most current generation AV receivers.


----------



## realdeal1115

Anyone else experience the HORRIBLE HD quality of fox today?


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *realdeal99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone else experience the HORRIBLE HD quality of fox today?



not HD it is widescreen SD, or ED. always has been on saturday


----------



## realdeal1115




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> not HD it is widescreen SD, or ED. always has been on saturday




Shoot.. I didn't know. Thanks!


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Obviously, there is good HD equipment at Yankee Stadium, YES broadcasts from there are superb. I kinda thought that networks share this stuff; obviously not as it seems Fux brought their own equipment in. Shame.


----------



## teebeebee1

awful, buddy in New Jersey, just told me "i looked on my cable today and espn2hd was on there, never even heard i was getting it"


What cable serves Jersey? He's right in jersey city, awful we don't have this yet.


Better get it for college football and hoops


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teebeebee1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> awful, buddy in New Jersey, just told me "i looked on my cable today and espn2hd was on there, never even heard i was getting it"
> 
> 
> What cable serves Jersey? He's right in jersey city, awful we don't have this yet.
> 
> 
> Better get it for college football and hoops



has to be Comcast.

TWC & Cablevision are too retarded to understand that people want that channel.


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Obviously, there is good HD equipment at Yankee Stadium, YES broadcasts from there are superb. I kinda thought that networks share this stuff; obviously not as it seems Fux brought their own equipment in. Shame.




I thought this were the case too until I talked to a friend of mine that stated they (FOX) has to bring their own HD camera for Regional games.


Thing is, the NYC HD fan is screwed since we do not have the option to go to YES for the Yankees game due to exclusivity rights FOX has on Saturday baseball.


----------



## jasonDono




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Obviously, there is good HD equipment at Yankee Stadium, YES broadcasts from there are superb. I kinda thought that networks share this stuff; obviously not as it seems Fux brought their own equipment in. Shame.



Fox uses 720P and YES uses 1080i. They are not compatible, so they would need their own cameras.


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I thought this were the case too until I talked to a friend of mine that stated they (FOX) has to bring their own HD camera for Regional games.
> 
> 
> Thing is, the NYC HD fan is screwed since we do not have the option to go to YES for the Yankees game due to exclusivity rights FOX has on Saturday baseball.



We're no more screwed than any of the other cities that FOX covers regularly with their regional games that would have HD broadcasts if not for FOX's exclusivity. It's HD baseball fans in general who are screwed. At least the NFL put HD into the broadcast contract as a requirement. Does anyone know if the new 7 year contract that FOX signed with MLB stipulates anything about HD?

-JMP


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmp_nyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ... Does anyone know if the new 7 year contract that FOX signed with MLB stipulates anything about HD?
> 
> -JMP



That's a good question but I doubt it. They don't carry them in HD now.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasonDono* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Fox uses 720P and YES uses 1080i. They are not compatible, so they would need their own cameras.



That might be an excuse but it's not the reason. YES does the MY 9 production, why is that not shown in HD (OTA at least)??


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That's a good question but I doubt it. They don't carry them in HD now.



Right, but my point is that MLB might specify that by the 2008 season, all nationally televised games have to be carried in HD. By agreeing to the contract, FOX would be agreeing that their production costs would go up, not just agreeing to pay more money.

-JMP


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmp_nyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Right, but my point is that *MLB might specify that by the 2008 season,* all nationally televised games have to be carried in HD. By agreeing to the contract, FOX would be agreeing that their production costs would go up, not just agreeing to pay more money.
> 
> -JMP



Gotcha, if anyone knows the answer please post it.


By the way, here's some more talk on the same topic if anyone is interested, it starts at post 1090...

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...07#post8020307


----------



## Meteor

  
 


These are captures from PBSHD OTA, Rick Steves Europe. The first cap shows the wall in shadows behind him as just a blur, check also the edge ghosting (vertical lines) as he walks and the camera pans. Look at where the two different stone wall meet you can see the edge multiply.

The problem gets worst when panning in dark areas and when the hd production is upconverted, basically the dark areas of the picture freezes and lags behind leaving a smearing trail.

My guess is WNET hd encoder is faulty or someone played with their settings lately.


The second picture I post is just for reference, the camera at this point is not panning but still zooming out.

I recorded the same program OTA and TWCNYC, same result.


----------



## broadwayblue

Latest FIOS update. Verizon is subbing out the work to various firms...one of them is Shifflette & Associates. I spoke with a couple people from their office today regarding the FIOS rollout as they had left a package with a FAQ, color photos of the installation, and a License Agreement at one of my properties.


Basically the voice and data services are now live throughout Manhattan. The cable service, however, is still on hold pending the franchise agreement. They are optimistic that this will happen quickly...potentially by the end of the year, if not sooner. The feeling is that Verizon is already an encumbent local provider and it is unlikely that they will be prevented from branching out to cable. Verizon has already agreed to mach the current franchise agreements of the cableco's and has agreed to pay an additional 5% extra to the city. Verizon is teamed up with AT&T in this endeavor, and the two have a combined revenue of over 160 billion to lobby against the cable companies 40 billion. There is also a strong belief that the national telecom bill (of which I know relatively little about) will also pass into law shortly, which will further speed up the process.


They are continuing to move forward full speed upgrading every property they can to fiber. Whenever they get the franchise agreement in place they plan to be in as many buildings as possible.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Meteor* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are captures from PBSHD OTA, Rick Steves Europe. The first cap shows the wall in shadows behind him as just a blur, check also the edge ghosting (vertical lines) as he walks and the camera pans. Look at where the two different stone wall meet you can see the edge multiply.
> 
> The problem gets worst when panning in dark areas and when the hd production is upconverted, basically the dark areas of the picture freezes and lags behind leaving a smearing trail.
> 
> My guess is WNET hd encoder is faulty or someone played with their settings lately.
> 
> 
> The second picture I post is just for reference, the camera at this point is not panning but still zooming out.
> 
> I recorded the same program OTA and TWCNYC, same result.



Thank you thank you thank you, for the proof of what I've been seeing.


PLEASE call (212-560-1313) and see if you can get in touch with someone specific in the engineering department (not just "Joe Customer Service" making a note of your complaint) and ask if you can email them the proof!


Scott


----------



## ZMike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...Basically the voice and data services are now live throughout Manhattan. The cable service, however, is still on hold pending the franchise agreement...



Do you understand the term "cable service" to mean internet and TV?


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ZMike* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do you understand the term "cable service" to mean internet and TV?



From my conversation today I understand "cable service" to mean TV. The "voice" and "data" are telephone and high speed internet respectively. Basically they are all set to provide everything but television service now...the franchise agreement is required before they can offer TV.


----------



## coneyparleg

question: do I need to sign up for TWC's roadrunner wireless, or can I not just hook a wireless router to the cable modem they provide, or can I buy a wireless cable modem?


Thanks


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coneyparleg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> question: do I need to sign up for TWC's roadrunner wireless, or can I not just hook a wireless router to the cable modem they provide, or can I buy a wireless cable modem?
> 
> 
> Thanks



You can hook up your own wireless router to the TWC cable modem. At one point, TWC prohibited the use of customer-owned wireless cable modems; I don't know if it still does. I do know that I bought my own cable modem a few years ago (a better unit, I hoped, than the one supplied by TWC) and went through weeks of Hell trying to get TWC to "authorize" it (despite my legal right to supply my own modem). I finally gave up.


----------



## ILW

On HBO series such as "Deadwood" (as well as on Showtime series), I usually get flawless audio while watching almost the entire episode on the HD channel, but then get audio dropouts every few seconds during the music playing over the closing credits. Any ideas about what's causing this?


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Watched an Austin City Limits (just half ,only interested in one of the artists) and while I didn't notice to much motion blur/smearing, I did notice what I could describe as pasty face syndrome. Like the skin had no texture and was painted on. A real shame as it was well lit and not "too hyper MTV Style."


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ILW* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> On HBO series such as "Deadwood" (as well as on Showtime series), I usually get flawless audio while watching almost the entire episode on the HD channel, but then get audio dropouts every few seconds during the music playing over the closing credits. Any ideas about what's causing this?



No idea, but I have been seeing the same exact thing for the past few months -- dropouts during the credits only. I cannot explain what could be causing it.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Watched an Austin City Limits (just half ,only interested in one of the artists) and while I didn't notice to much motion blur/smearing, I did notice what I could describe as pasty face syndrome. Like the skin had no texture and was painted on. A real shame as it was well lit and not "too hyper MTV Style."



Yes, this is similar, and probably related to the other issues that I've been posting about....And it was not an issue even as recently as a few months ago.


Call and register a complaint! I sent an email from their website yesterday....


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No idea, but I have been seeing the same exact thing for the past few months -- dropouts during the credits only. I cannot explain what could be causing it.



That happened for me on Showtime's Weeds several months ago. Every time the show would begin with that cute little theme ditty - wham-o! The sun spots were popping. I think it took the whole season to here the song in its entirety.


----------



## coneyparleg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Manatus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You can hook up your own wireless router to the TWC cable modem. At one point, TWC prohibited the use of customer-owned wireless cable modems; I don't know if it still does. I do know that I bought my own cable modem a few years ago (a better unit, I hoped, than the one supplied by TWC) and went through weeks of Hell trying to get TWC to "authorize" it (despite my legal right to supply my own modem). I finally gave up.



Thats what I thought thanks, I was on the phone with a rep yesterday that was saying no way, the only way is for them to come and set me up and charge an instalation fee and a monthly charge, sounded like BS, I thought why couldn't I just hook a router up to the existing modem, looks like I can.

Thanks


----------



## rgrossman

You can hook up your own router but TWC won't "support" it. What they mean by that is that if you want _any_ service or repair you must take the router out of your system--the modem must feed your computer directly.


----------



## Berk32

AAARRRGH....


Anyone else having a problem with YESHD tonight. Channel is in standard lcokdown mode for me... I'm pretty sure its just me though...


I just spent 20 minutes on the hold, then had some woman tell me to reboot a few times... then say she couldn't help, and would send someone over next week to check out my box...


----------



## jasonDono




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> AAARRRGH....
> 
> 
> Anyone else having a problem with YESHD tonight. Channel is in standard lcokdown mode for me... I'm pretty sure its just me though...
> 
> 
> I just spent 20 minutes on the hold, then had some woman tell me to reboot a few times... then say she couldn't help, and would send someone over next week to check out my box...



Working fine in Brooklyn.


----------



## LisaM

Not working for me on Upper West Side. All I get is the gray box regarding calling for subscriptions.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LisaM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not working for me on Upper West Side. All I get is the gray box regarding calling for subscriptions.




OOO- so its an upper west side problem! (i'm uws as well)


*******s should've caught that....


----------



## jeffrey r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LisaM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not working for me on Upper West Side. All I get is the gray box regarding calling for subscriptions.



Me too. UWS. So for my $150 a month I can subscribe to a service I already pay for--wow, thanks TWC.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeffrey r* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Me too. UWS. So for my $150 a month I can subscribe to a service I already pay for--wow, thanks TWC.




I spoke with them again... and at least they were aware that it was a local problem... hopefully they get their **** figured out by tomorrow...


----------



## cap_167

You know what I've noticed, up to a couple of months ago both Universal and Discovery HD were part of the basic service package, now they changed it and put the YES channel as part of basic service along with the HD Specials channel they play on, this also goes for sports played on the HD Specials channel which belong to MSG.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Last night I called TWC about the Yankee's HD game. They kept calling it a service outage... but implied that it originated with YES. The CSR I got at least did seem to have a clue, I asked whether there was a contract issue and she knew exactly what I was talking about. All she knew was it was NOT supposed to happen, that it did not mean no more HD YES, and the exact technical thing she didn't know.


So was it on TWC in Brooklyn?


Don't think so cap. I have seen UnHD and DiscHD with subscription notices, but ONLY when I first got my 8300. I also had the HDXtra tier fully enabled. 4-5 days later, I lost HDXtra and got UnHD and DiscHD back.


Every time I have made a major change I have seen the service offerings I wasn't paying fore enabled for a time. Back when I got my first "digital" cable box (SA 8000) when I hooked it up, I got everything... and I mean everything, including the PPV movies! All 6 premiums, the sleaze channels as well (discovered those porn channels you pay a LOT to get were totally soft-core, i.e. no more "racy" than stuff that was shown in the middle of the night on SHO, Cinemax). That "benefit" lasted for about 2 weeks, then one day all I'm seeing is what I'm paying for. I kinda thought this was be design and as soon as it got cut off I'd get a marketing call asking which of their other services I might want.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Every time I have made a major change I have seen the service offerings I wasn't paying fore enabled for a time. Back when I got my first "digital" cable box (SA 8000) when I hooked it up, I got everything... and I mean everything, including the PPV movies! All 6 premiums, the sleaze channels as well (discovered those porn channels you pay a LOT to get were totally soft-core, i.e. no more "racy" than stuff that was shown in the middle of the night on SHO, Cinemax). That "benefit" lasted for about 2 weeks, then one day all I'm seeing is what I'm paying for. I kinda thought this was be design and as soon as it got cut off I'd get a marketing call asking which of their other services I might want.



Nope....this is a common side effect of getting a new box.


Every newly installed box somehow only refreshes itself with the head end on a periodic basis (some number of days) after installing it. So it will initially have some random selection of channels enabled/disabled until the time when it is refreshed (if you call and complain about certain channels not being available, they will send a signal to your box to "REFRESH NOW" which will cause it to be updated immediately with your correct channel selection)...


Scott


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Ah, indeed, I quickly finished that post off and forgot to say that I thought it was a technical thing and not a design... while I also thought that it was/would be a *great* marketing thing. Like every time you get a new box, you get 2 weeks of everything being open, you get a call at the end of the two weeks trying to get you to buy into more services. TWC looses exactly nothing and undoubtedly will sell some additional services.


I did find it interesting that I got the "everything enabled" back when I first got 8000SD, but far more limited stuff when I got the 8300HD (I got HDXtra open, BUT DiscHD and UnHD shut off). I guess they don't see the marketing possibilities!


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I did find it interesting that I got the "everything enabled" back when I first got 8000SD, but far more limited stuff when I got the 8300HD (I got HDXtra open, BUT DiscHD and UnHD shut off). I guess they don't see the marketing possibilities!



Yeah, the channels that are enabled/disabled on a box when you get it do seem to be somewhat random....sometimes "free" channels are blocked while restricted channels (even PPV) are wide open....


----------



## joma2k

I was wondering if TWC in Manhattan has unencypted digital/HD local channels. I'm moving into my first small appartment (medical student) and I would like to get a LCD or Plasma for space. I doubt I can afford anything more than basic cable, so I was hoping a tv with an ATSC tuner/QAM could pick up the network HD broadcasts. Otherwise I'll have to try an indoor OTA antenna in my walk up apt.


Sorry if this question was answered already. Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Don't think TWC has any HD channels unscrambled. Without a cable box, we get ABC, NBC, CBS, Fox, C-Span, UPN, PBS, WB, and TNT.


----------



## rviele

I have been reading everybodys rants and raves ever since I logged on. basically everyone hates the cable company but noone seems to know what to do about the situation. why can't you all use an off air antenna for HDTV. I get 21 at last count coming from baltimore and DC. as for HBO and the rest why not get a C band antenna, they will let you buy programming on an ala carte basis r viele.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rviele* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have been reading everybodys rants and raves ever since I logged on. basically everyone hates the cable company but noone seems to know what to do about the situation. why can't you all use an off air antenna for HDTV. I get 21 at last count coming from baltimore and DC. as for HBO and the rest why not get a C band antenna, they will let you buy programming on an ala carte basis r viele.



Not all of the members in this thread have a display with an over the air tuner capability. Also, not everyone has a living situation where they can erect a C band antenna or even a regular OTA antenna.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rviele* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have been reading everybodys rants and raves ever since I logged on. basically everyone hates the cable company but noone seems to know what to do about the situation. why can't you all use an off air antenna for HDTV. I get 21 at last count coming from baltimore and DC. as for HBO and the rest why not get a C band antenna, they will let you buy programming on an ala carte basis r viele.



Because when you live in an apartment building, and have many many tall buildings surrounding you, its not easy getting a clear signal (and nowhere to place an outdoor antenna outside)


(plus i bought my commercial panny knowing this was the case)


----------



## mabrym

anyone else not getting SNY HD tonight


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mabrym* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> anyone else not getting SNY HD tonight



I got it, I'm not getting WB11-HD


----------



## mabrym




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I got it, I'm not getting WB11-HD





I meant WB 11 , got 11, not 711


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mabrym* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I meant WB 11 , got 11, not 711



nope still not getting it,

Maybe Lightning struck the empire state building where they have their antenna?


----------



## AndyHDTV

We can probably do this to our HD Boxes, Instructions for attaching a fan via a USB connector. Might work for those having overheating boxes, freezing & rebooting.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=696510


----------



## joma2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Don't think TWC has any HD channels unscrambled. Without a cable box, we get ABC, NBC, CBS, Fox, C-Span, UPN, PBS, WB, and TNT.



Does anyone know if you can get these network/local channels in HD with basic cable using a built in ATSC/Qam tuner? In most places the local HD's are not encypted and picked up readily via a QAM tuner. I really hope this is the case with TWC in NYC.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> We can probably do this to our HD Boxes, Instructions for attaching a fan via a USB connector. Might work for those having overheating boxes, freezing & rebooting.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=696510



Funny you should mention that... once my Passport gets with the SATA thing, I'll be adding a drive, so I am thinking about forced air cooling. Perhaps rig up a whisper fan at the back of the shelf... and if I do that for the drive, might as well rig another one up for the 8300 (and for that matter, the AVR as well).


Now getting DC power from the USB port is interesting... FW ports also can have DC on them. Do the 8300 distributed by TWC-NY have power available?


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Funny you should mention that... once my Passport gets with the SATA thing, I'll be adding a drive, so I am thinking about forced air cooling. Perhaps rig up a whisper fan at the back of the shelf... and if I do that for the drive, might as well rig another one up for the 8300 (and for that matter, the AVR as well).
> 
> 
> Now getting DC power from the USB port is interesting... FW ports also can have DC on them. Do the 8300 distributed by TWC-NY have power available?



I tried the mod last night using the usb cable from an old webcam and a spare pc case fan I had, and it worked. So I can confirm that the usb port on the 8300 is powered. The fan doesn't seem to spin very fast but it does push a little bit of air. I'm going away for a few days but when I come back I'm going to see if I can place the fan in a position to help the air flow in the small entertainment unit that houses an 8300, dvd player and a receiver (because it does get very warm in there.)


----------



## partyflavor

I thought I'd post and see if anyone has any suggestions or if anyone else is having the same trouble I am.


I have had an HDTV for 2 months now and at first I didn't really notice any problems because I was so blown away. Now I'm realizing that 709 Universal HD has the call to subscribe screen. I've called several times and some of them have told me that the passport version isn't the most recent and that is the problem, others have told me it is a signal problem. I've called four times now and got nothing except the you need to reboot advice. Now, my 705 Fox and 711 WPIX are just gray screens with nothing on them, no audio, no picture, so I'm inclined to think it may have to do with my signal, but that doesn't explain why they can't turn UnivHD on for me. I'm in Brooklyn and have the 8300HD.


I set up an appt for a tech to come out--Yay, I can't wait, or maybe I'll have to wait, but the guy on the phone today was saying that the next HD channels they'll add will be cinemax and Starz, I asked about ESPN2 and he said I know a lot of people want that but ....then he rambled about it being later this year or early next year. I don't think he knew what he was talking about. The best thing about the channels has been YES in HD. That is some of the most impressive HD programming TWC has on the air right now.


----------



## ZMike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *partyflavor* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I thought I'd post and see if anyone has any suggestions or if anyone else is having the same trouble I am.
> 
> 
> I have had an HDTV for 2 months now and at first I didn't really notice any problems because I was so blown away. Now I'm realizing that 709 Universal HD has the call to subscribe screen. I've called several times and some of them have told me that the passport version isn't the most recent and that is the problem, others have told me it is a signal problem. I've called four times now and got nothing except the you need to reboot advice. Now, my 705 Fox and 711 WPIX are just gray screens with nothing on them, no audio, no picture, so I'm inclined to think it may have to do with my signal, but that doesn't explain why they can't turn UnivHD on for me. I'm in Brooklyn and have the 8300HD.



The Passport version in use is biblical but there is something else going on in your case. A hard reset involves pulling the plug for a minute or so and then restarting. They can also reset the box by sending a signal from their side. If both were tried and failed it's either a problem that others are having in your area or the billing codes are screwed up on your account--which they should check out, or it's time for a new box.


Mike


----------



## AndyHDTV

Email I received from TWC yesterday:


"It has come to my attention that you have contacted several people at Time Warner Cable asking highly technical questions. I am concerned because the answers to many of those questions are considered proprietary to Time Warner Cable. Please contact me regarding this issue."


Tom Allen

Vice President Security

Time Warner Cable of NY/NJ

-

-

-

I Might have to take a break from my investigating, I'm stepping on some toes.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Boy Andy, that is VERY interesting.


I guess it could be that they want "evidence" from you to bring actions against some of their own people... but do I recall correctly that you typically list who gave you the information that you've publicly posted?


Or should we be talking about the AndyHDTV Defense Fund? Who would you like to head the big benefit concert, and please don't say Ashlee Simpson!


----------



## teebeebee1

anyone else having internet issues? I'm in rego park/forest hills, going slow..as..balls!


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teebeebee1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> anyone else having internet issues? I'm in rego park/forest hills, going slow..as..balls!



me too, I have Aol Broadband/Cable


----------



## teebeebee1

Good to hear its not me, not sure why that makes me feel better ,but it does!


BLeeping cable


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teebeebee1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Good to hear its not me, not sure why that makes me feel better ,but it does!
> 
> 
> BLeeping cable



It's been going HORRENDOUSLY slow here, too, in Jackson Hts...not only all DAY, but even NOW, at 2 in the fn'g AM!


----------



## DND

The slowdown is affecting the entire city. On DSLreports.com forums someone says the datacenter in Queen's is down. Not sure what the heck happen, but I won't be surprised with all the power problems in Queen's, Con "The American People" Ed clipped some wires they shouldn't have.


----------



## coneyparleg

Andy is in the clear, there is no violation in asking questions, even highly technical ones, nothing against being an educated consumer, any wrongdoing would be on the part of a TWC employee who has probably signed some sort of non-disclosure or confidentiality agreement. even then it depends on whether the info received is truly confidential, (sticky question, might need a judge to determine) or if someone is just ticked off that the internet has broken down many walls of secrecy to allow the public to be better educated on the going ons of the cable monopolies.

ANDYHDTV please continue to keep in conact with and ask questions of TWC employees, as should we all. If anything this should be a cue for more of us to start contacting bob watson and fred dressler in hopes to see some action in our favor.

Plus not sure what kind of jurisdiction the vice president of security has over information, and especialy over paying customers questions, smells like intimidation techniques.

Thanks


----------



## jcc

*Motorola to Introduce Its Own CableCARD*


Called the "M-Card"


CableLabs announced this month that it awarded Motorola a qualification to produce CableCARD products. Motorola announced the M-Card, which is a multi-stream CableCARD that is compatible with both multi-stream CableCARD tuners and single-stream tuners. The M-Card is intended to give major digital cable operators a secure system to deploy high-definition services. From the press release:


It is expected that M-Cards will be available from major MSOs within the next few months. In addition to developing the specification for the M-Card interface, CableLabs has worked jointly with Digital Keystone, Inc. of Mountain View, California, to create a test tool for testing the M-Card interface on host devices. This host test tool, known as the HPNx PRO, facilitates the work needed by a CE manufacturer to develop and test the multi-stream interface.


In recent CableCARD news, TiVo's Series3 dual CableCARD tuner is reported to be in final testing stages. While TiVo announced the Series3 earlier in the year, it also mentioned that availability would commence during Q2 of 2006, but unfortunately, that did not occur. Despite customer concerns, TiVo said that it's already sampling out Series3 boxes to major cable service providers.

http://www.dailytech.com/article.aspx?newsid=3465 


I hope TWC will use this. I have a feeling it might onnly be for Comcast customers?


----------



## jcc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joma2k* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was wondering if TWC in Manhattan has unencypted digital/HD local channels. I'm moving into my first small appartment (medical student) and I would like to get a LCD or Plasma for space. I doubt I can afford anything more than basic cable, so I was hoping a tv with an ATSC tuner/QAM could pick up the network HD broadcasts. Otherwise I'll have to try an indoor OTA antenna in my walk up apt.
> 
> 
> Sorry if this question was answered already. Many thanks in advance!




You can get ABC, CBS, NBC, PBS, WB, FOX WITHOUT a cablebox. They are NOT scrambled. It's too bad because up until April or so we were also able to get Discover HD too...there are a few other digital channels that you can also get but I don't really watch those (weather, etc..)


I pay only $13 a month for TWC and I get those HD channels....directly through my ATSC tuner.


----------



## joma2k

Thanks for the response. After posting my question I ended up finding the "search this thread" function and found a few others talking about receiving unencypted network HD over TWC. This forum has a wealth of information and with its great search capabilities, I won't have to ask a previouly answered question again! Thanks jcc.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You can get ABC, CBS, NBC, PBS, WB, FOX WITHOUT a cablebox. They are NOT scrambled. It's too bad because up until April or so we were also able to get Discover HD too...there are a few other digital channels that you can also get but I don't really watch those (weather, etc..)
> 
> 
> I pay only $13 a month for TWC and I get those HD channels....directly through my ATSC tuner.


----------



## AndyHDTV

thank you for the email, I try to ask questions that would help all of TWC's HD subscribers. Don't be worried if my questions worry you as you and others obviously can refuse to answer them. As I said I only ask questions to help myself and others know what's going on with additional HD channels. As for the technical info, I get them from online articles that executives participate in. So it's really not Top Secret info I'm inquiring about.

I hope I'm not stepping on any toes, even though It might appear that I am.

Would you rather me contact you by phone about this matter?

Thank you, Andy


----------



## teebeebee1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DND* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The slowdown is affecting the entire city. On DSLreports.com forums someone says the datacenter in Queen's is down. Not sure what the heck happen, but I won't be surprised with all the power problems in Queen's, Con "The American People" Ed clipped some wires they shouldn't have.



Seriously, i think the slowdown was because My Space was down, the fact that everyone was trying to get on myspace at once, and the site being down and slowing down eveyrone at the same time, killed everyones ISP.


Definitely not a good sign for future service, just too much reliance on myspace


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I pay only $13 a month for TWC and I get those HD channels....directly through my ATSC tuner.



Not to be rude, but I would suggest you get the SD versions, not the HD ones.


----------



## coneyparleg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> thank you for the email, I try to ask questions that would help all of TWC's HD subscribers. Don't be worried if my questions worry you as you and others obviously can refuse to answer them. As I said I only ask questions to help myself and others know what's going on with additional HD channels. As for the technical info, I get them from online articles that executives participate in. So it's really not Top Secret info I'm inquiring about.
> 
> I hope I'm not stepping on any toes, even though It might appear that I am.
> 
> Would you rather me contact you by phone about this matter?
> 
> Thank you, Andy




Good response


----------



## jcc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not to be rude, but I would suggest you get the SD versions, not the HD ones.




I don't get it??? Why would I want to do that when I can get the HD?


----------



## Jamestl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I pay only $13 a month for TWC and I get those HD channels....directly through my ATSC tuner.



$13? I thought the very basic cable package costs ~$25...


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jamestl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> $13? I thought the very basic cable package costs ~$25...



I believe that 13 bucks is just for a cable coming into the residence- no remote, no set top box, just an active line that hooks into a display with a cable ready tuner, in this case, an HD tuner.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't get it??? Why would I want to do that when I can get the HD?



Because TWC-NYC scrambles all channels except the local broadcast ones (and 2 "cable" channels). Meaning channels 2, 3, 4, 5, 7, 9, 11, 13. My TV has a ATSC tuner, but it does not "tune" to the HD channels (702, 704, etc.) with the cable as a source. Because you can not tune any HD channels with a "standard" cable box, you have to swap it for the HD model.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Because TWC-NYC scrambles all channels except the local broadcast ones (and 2 "cable" channels). Meaning channels 2, 3, 4, 5, 7, 9, 11, 13. My TV has a ATSC tuner, but it does not "tune" to the HD channels (702, 704, etc.) with the cable as a source. Because you can not tune any HD channels with a "standard" cable box, you have to swap it for the HD model.



However, if your set was equipped with a QAM tuner you would receive the basic HD channels without any STB.


----------



## Scott G

Is the Met game on in HD on channel 741 this afternoon ? I am not getting it in HD. It is a 12:00 game and no HD ? Can someone verify if they are getting on their system in HD ?


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott G* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is the Met game on in HD on channel 741 this afternoon ? I am not getting it in HD. It is a 12:00 game and no HD ? Can someone verify if they are getting on their system in HD ?



I'm watching it in HD on 741 as i type this up during the bottom of the 5th.


----------



## CynKennard

Today my 8300HD on Staten Island was updated to Passport version 2.5.066. It had been 2.5.051 since May 9. I don't see any differences so far. Unfortunately the overstretching in Stretch mode is still there.


Cynthia


----------



## AndyHDTV

My email:

"Can you tell me if the Programming on MY9 at the 09/05 launch date will be available in High Definition and if so will Time Warner Cable in NYC carry it?

thank you"


Response:

"Hello,

Thank you for your e-mail. Currently, you can receive WWOR, MY9 in HD over the air, but we are not in HD via Time Warner Cable, as of yet. You will need to contact Time Warner Cable directly and request that you would like see WWOR, MY 9 in HD.


Again, thanks for you e-mail.


Please continue to watch WWOR, MY 9 and make sure to watch the premiere of MyNetworkTV's DESIRE and FASHION HOUSE (starring Bo Derek and Morgan Fairchild) on Tuesday, September 5!"


Dan Carlin

VP, Programming & Research

WWOR, MY 9


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> However, if your set was equipped with a QAM tuner you would receive the basic HD channels without any STB.



Ahhhh, I didn't know that! I did know there was such an item, but thought it was limited to OTA (should have thought of that, obviously it's my ATSC tuner that gets those SD channels on the cable just like an antenna).


So there's "regular analog HD" that one tunes with a ATSC tuner, and a "digital HD" signal "in the air" that one can only get with a QAM tuner?


Now I'm curious how many sets have ATSC/QAM tuners... I did do some research on LCDs back 3-4 months ago and never saw any mention of such a tuner.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CynKennard* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Today my 8300HD on Staten Island was updated to Passport version 2.5.066. It had been 2.5.051 since May 9. I don't see any differences so far. Unfortunately the overstretching in Stretch mode is still there.
> 
> 
> Cynthia



Thanks so much for keeping us informed of what going on there; I'm in Manhatan and on 1.8.112 and am anxiously awaiting getting to the rev where I can add a hard drive for additional recording space as your rev can. I've seen posts about the ...066 deployment elsewhere in the country.


But I am curious about the "overstretching Stretch Mode." That mode (Stretch) is called differently by different manufacturers, although it does the same thing. On my TV, is happens when I set 16:9 on a SD channels whose signal is 4:3. The result is an elongated image that does fill the screen, but which is visibly distorted by the horizontal elongation. Kinda like what TNT does on a lot of old TV shows, they distort them to full the screen so some people are fooled into thinking it's HD.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

I've noticed that the past 2 games did not seem to have HD broadcasts, only SD ones on 30 (having watched more games than I normally would, the SD picture is kind of a let down!). Anyone have an real information what's going on (speculation on my part is there aren't facilities to do HD in Texas). Only asking if anyone knows of any nefarious reason... or is my speculation actually true.


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've noticed that the past 2 games did not seem to have HD broadcasts, only SD ones on 30 (having watched more games than I normally would, the SD picture is kind of a let down!). Anyone have an real information what's going on (speculation on my part is there aren't facilities to do HD in Texas). Only asking if anyone knows of any nefarious reason... or is my speculation actually true.



Nothing too nefarious. The last two games were road games. YES only broadcasts select road games in HD.

-JMP


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ahhhh, I didn't know that! I did know there was such an item, but thought it was limited to OTA (should have thought of that, obviously it's my ATSC tuner that gets those SD channels on the cable just like an antenna).
> 
> 
> So there's "regular analog HD" that one tunes with a ATSC tuner, and a "digital HD" signal "in the air" that one can only get with a QAM tuner?
> 
> .



What I do know for sure is that my HD display only has an analog NTSC tuner in it, therefore, the only way for me to receive an HD signal is with an external HD tuner- my STB.


The ATSC that you have in your display allows reception of over-the-air HD digital signals. The QAM tuner is used for cable digital signals. But I'm going to defer to more astute members on this topic. I certainly don't want to risk spreading misinformation.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My email:
> 
> "Can you tell me if the Programming on MY9 at the 09/05 launch date will be available in High Definition and if so will Time Warner Cable in NYC carry it?
> 
> thank you"
> 
> 
> Response:
> 
> "Hello,
> 
> Thank you for your e-mail. Currently, you can receive WWOR, MY9 in HD over the air, but we are not in HD via Time Warner Cable, as of yet. You will need to contact Time Warner Cable directly and request that you would like see WWOR, MY 9 in HD.
> 
> 
> Again, thanks for you e-mail.
> 
> 
> Please continue to watch WWOR, MY 9 and make sure to watch the premiere of MyNetworkTV's DESIRE and FASHION HOUSE (starring Bo Derek and Morgan Fairchild) on Tuesday, September 5!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Carlin
> 
> VP, Programming & Research
> 
> WWOR, MY 9



Ahhhhhhh, THANKS for getting that info, Andy! As one who suffers thru those awful broadcast of Yankee games on My9 via TWC, i was wondering the same thing! Hmmmmmmm....does this mean that a station like FOX5NY, that offers the absurdly named "SkyfoxHD" 'copter for it's traffic reports on the morning news, even tho TWC doesn't show the program in HD, may in actuality BE broadcasting in HD? Could *be*.







And i wonder who the lucky folks =are=, that get to see My9 and FOX5 in HD...it's certainly not us subscribers!


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhhh, THANKS for getting that info, Andy! As one who suffers thru those awful broadcast of Yankee games on My9 via TWC, i was wondering the same thing! Hmmmmmmm....does this mean that a station like FOX5NY, that offers the absurdly named "SkyfoxHD" 'copter for it's traffic reports on the morning news, even tho TWC doesn't show the program in HD, may in actuality BE broadcasting in HD? Could *be*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And i wonder who the lucky folks =are=, that get to see My9 and FOX5 in HD...it's certainly not us subscribers!




I'm not quite sure what you're trying to say. But I'll just point out some facts.


First, Fox5's Traffic Copter pictures do show up in HD during the evening/nightly news... (there's no TWC issues here.) - I haven't checked it out in the morning though, but I don't know why it would be any different.


Second, nobody gets the yankee games on WWOR-9 in HD (not just TWC customers) becuase it is not broadcasted in HD. This is why TWC finally added WPIX-HD only this year... since Mets games were finally going to show up in HD on there starting with this season.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What I do know for sure is that my HD display only has an analog NTSC tuner in it, therefore, the only way for me to receive an HD signal is with an external HD tuner- my STB.



This is the difference between an "HD-Ready" TV and a true HDTV, in terms of marketing. The "HD Ready" sets do not have an HD tuner in them, so they cannot recieve OTA HD or HD signals directly from the cable.


HTDVs that have the full tuning ability are just called HDTVs and are not labeled "HD Ready" monitors. It generally costs a bit more for a monitor with an HD tuner in it. Mine doesn't have one.....


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> But I am curious about the "overstretching Stretch Mode." That mode (Stretch) is called differently by different manufacturers,



I think the poster is referring to the stretch mode that the 8300HD provides. Pressing the "#" key will cycle through the 3 different modes -- normal, stretch, and zoom.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> And i wonder who the lucky folks =are=, that get to see My9 and FOX5 in HD...it's certainly not us subscribers!



All of us get FOX5 in HD, on the HD channel 705. Any programming that is broadcast in HD on Fox is provided to us in HD, as I can personally attest.


And I'm not sure how many of you realize this or not, but even some programming that is not in HD comes in true Dolby Digital 5.1 on 705 (I've seen this, in particular, on MAD TV -- the ones shown at 11pm on Saturday night). This is the first time I've seen this on any broadcast network -- true DD5.1 on a SD program....


Scott


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for keeping us informed of what going on there; I'm in Manhatan and on 1.8.112 and am anxiously awaiting getting to the rev where I can add a hard drive for additional recording space as your rev can. I've seen posts about the ...066 deployment elsewhere in the country.



I'm with you 100% on this one.....We haven't had an update here in Manhattan in ages!


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Second, nobody gets the yankee games on WWOR-9 in HD (not just TWC customers) becuase it is not broadcasted in HD. This is why TWC finally added WPIX-HD only this year... since Mets games were finally going to show up in HD on there starting with this season.



The Mets broadcasts on WPIX were certainly in HD in 2004 and 2005, and I want to say that they were in 2003 as well, and perhaps even earlier.


In 2004, I got into an argument with a TWC phone rep about it. I was watching a Mets game on a Sunday afternoon, and at the beginning of the broadcast they announced "this and all Mets home games on WPIX are being broadcast in high definition. If you aren't getting WPIX-HD, call your cable company and demand it." So I decided to call and once again lodge a request for the channel. The rep insisted that if I had an HD box I should be getting WPIX in HD on channel 11. I tried to explain to her how HD works, but she was so insistent that she wanted to schedule a tech to come out to get WPIX working in HD.


Sadly, her supervisor also insisted that TWC carried WPIX-HD, and that all of the channels one could get on an HD cable box were in HD. That Monday I sent a letter suggesting that they should train their phone reps better, not that it made a damn bit of difference.

-JMP


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmp_nyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The Mets broadcasts on WPIX were certainly in HD in 2004 and 2005, and I want to say that they were in 2003 as well, and perhaps even earlier.
> 
> 
> In 2004, I got into an argument with a TWC phone rep about it. I was watching a Mets game on a Sunday afternoon, and at the beginning of the broadcast they announced "this and all Mets home games on WPIX are being broadcast in high definition. If you aren't getting WPIX-HD, call your cable company and demand it." So I decided to call and once again lodge a request for the channel. The rep insisted that if I had an HD box I should be getting WPIX in HD on channel 11. I tried to explain to her how HD works, but she was so insistent that she wanted to schedule a tech to come out to get WPIX working in HD.
> 
> 
> Sadly, her supervisor also insisted that TWC carried WPIX-HD, and that all of the channels one could get on an HD cable box were in HD. That Monday I sent a letter suggesting that they should train their phone reps better, not that it made a damn bit of difference.
> 
> -JMP




I probably should've also mentioned that 11-HD finally being added had "something" to do with SNY starting up as well.. since I'm pretty sure the WPIX games are produced by SNY, and TWC partially owns SNY...


----------



## Meteor

I don't know if it was officially announced but I got this from someone who works at WNBC Channel 4 and told me the local news start airing in HD in September.

NBC network news is falling behind, maybe next year.


----------



## teebeebee1

All i know, is i want espn2 hd for college sports season, its been WAY too long, no excuse for not having it


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> All of us get FOX5 in HD, on the HD channel 705. Any programming that is broadcast in HD on Fox is provided to us in HD, as I can personally attest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scott



We =do??=. Since *when*?? If that is the case, why are there bars on both sides of my screen during the morning as WELL AS evening news shows on Fox 5 ch 705?? That's not true HD....that's the upconverted nonsense at *best.*


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> We =do??=. Since *when*?? If that is the case, why are there bars on both sides of my screen during the morning as WELL AS evening news shows on Fox 5 ch 705?? That's not true HD....that's the upconverted nonsense at *best.*



Read what he said again:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> All of us get FOX5 in HD, on the HD channel 705. Any programming that is broadcast in HD on Fox is provided to us in HD, as I can personally attest.



He said that any programming that is broadcast in HD on Fox is provided to us in HD.


Fox5 doesn't broadcast their news shows in HD, so we don't receive them in HD. Time Warner merely passes along the signal from Fox5 HD, which carries upconverted signal when the channel is broadcasting a show that doesn't originate in HD.


The problem is that they engage in some misleading advertising about their helicopter, calling it SkyFoxHD, and saying that they've got the only HD helicopter images in the area. I don't doubt that the signal at the camera on the helicopter is an HD signal, but since their news broadcast isn't in HD, somewhere along the line it gets downconverted to SD, which is what we all see.


For all of the things that are Time Warner's fault, getting SD on FoxHD (or any of the other local news broadcasts, for that matter) isn't one of them. We get the HD signal that Fox sends out to consumers, which much of the time is upconverted...

-JMP


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmp_nyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Read what he said again:
> 
> 
> 
> He said that any programming that is broadcast in HD on Fox is provided to us in HD.
> 
> 
> Fox5 doesn't broadcast their news shows in HD, so we don't receive them in HD. Time Warner merely passes along the signal from Fox5 HD, which carries upconverted signal when the channel is broadcasting a show that doesn't originate in HD.
> 
> 
> The problem is that they engage in some misleading advertising about their helicopter, calling it SkyFoxHD, and saying that they've got the only HD helicopter images in the area. I don't doubt that the signal at the camera on the helicopter is an HD signal, but since their news broadcast isn't in HD, somewhere along the line it gets downconverted to SD, which is what we all see.
> 
> 
> For all of the things that are Time Warner's fault, getting SD on FoxHD (or any of the other local news broadcasts, for that matter) isn't one of them. We get the HD signal that Fox sends out to consumers, which much of the time is upconverted...
> 
> -JMP




Thanks for clarifying, JMP...it's much as i figured. I think WABC =also= does a Skycopter HD thing which is totally bogus/misleading in terms of us being actually able to SEE it in HD.


----------



## emchilds

the idea behind the HD helicopter cams is that they're supposed to switch to HD when they cut to the cam. the problem is the person responsible for switching seems to forget. i've seen a couple great HD copter shots from time to time, but usually, they do forget. i always find it a bit funny that they have a little HD bug in the corner, even though there's no HD to be seen.


i personally, can't wait for all news to be shot in HD. HD in the news room should be easy, but i understand expensive. on location HD should be getting easier, with cheaper, smaller HD cams becoming available. i'd even think the very cheap consumer HD cams would give a better image than the old equipment.


as to the expense of converting to HD. i'd think there'd be a race to be the first network to be able to announce complete HD broadcasts. i'd definitely watch whichever channel broadcast in HD. while HD viewers are a small number, it is growing. if one network could grab all the HD viewers, i'd think it'd definitely be worth the expense.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for clarifying, JMP...it's much as i figured. I think WABC =also= does a Skycopter HD thing which is totally bogus/misleading in terms of us being actually able to SEE it in HD.



About "HD" copter cams: I don't watch it regularly at all, but ABC's daily _GMA_ *is* broadcast in HD (unlike the other morning and evening network "news" programs), and, from time to time, I know that I have seen true HD from WABC's copter during the couple of hours that _GMA_ is on he air. Whether scarce HD resources should be devoted to showing suburban traffic jams and smoky fires in Jersey is another issue.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> We =do??=. Since *when*?? If that is the case, why are there bars on both sides of my screen during the morning as WELL AS evening news shows on Fox 5 ch 705?? That's not true HD....that's the upconverted nonsense at *best.*



Fox 5, Ch. 705 is in HD when the network programming is in HD. So, if you watch any primetime shows on FOX (The OC, American Idol, ??? not sure what else is on FOX these days), they are absolutely in 100% full 720p hi-def.


No networks show their news in HD yet, FOX included. None of the "local" stuff on FOX is in hi-def, just the network fed programming.


Scott


----------



## dad1153

From the Entertainment thread (courtesy of Fredfa):

Sports On TV
NFL pushes NFL Network on cable operators

By Michael McCarthy *USA Today* July 28, 2006


The NFL is preparing to launch a $100 million attack ad campaign over the next six months in an attempt to force cable TV operators to carry its NFL Network channel, which will begin airing regular-season games in November.


If the cable providers don't sign up, the NFL will urge consumers to switch to satellite TV operators that carry the channel, NFL Network spokesman Seth Palansky says.


The 2½-year-old channel also has basic cable and/or digital distribution deals with at least 75 cable operators, including Comcast, the nation's top cable provider, and reaches 41 million homes. With the NFL Network airing regular-season games beginning Thanksgiving night, the league thinks it has the leverage to force its way into 25 million more homes this season. The TV, radio, print and magazine ads, which will target cable operators by name, could begin as early as next week, Palansky says.

*"We think it's asinine that Time Warner (the nation's No. 2 cable provider) carries 12 shopping channels and 50 other channels you don't want but can't find room for one dedicated to the most popular sport in this country," Palansky says. "We're replacing the kid gloves with bare knuckles."


One ad aimed at Time Warner says, "Don't let Time Warner ruin your football season. You'll miss NFL games if you don't call and demand NFL Network now." Another targeting Cablevision, a provider in metro New York, warns, "Don't let Cablevision shut you out." The ad lists the channel's games and a toll-free number for NFL Network.


Time Warner Cable spokesman Mark Harrad says it "is still having discussions with the NFL Network." Cablevision's Marie Stenberg declined to comment.*

http://www.usatoday.com/sports/footb...-network_x.htm 


I love it when an arrogant monopoly throws its weight against another arrogant monopoly with WWE-like tactics. Go NFL Network!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> And I'm not sure how many of you realize this or not, but even some programming that is not in HD comes in true Dolby Digital 5.1 on 705 (I've seen this, in particular, on MAD TV -- the ones shown at 11pm on Saturday night). This is the first time I've seen this on any broadcast network -- true DD5.1 on a SD program....
> 
> Scott



Oh, I tumbled on this 4-5 years ago! About the time I did the DTV thing. I had been pipping my audio through my AVR and noticed when switching to a HBO movie, my AVR switched into DD 5.1! It was kinda hit or miss, always on the main channel, sometimes on sometimes not on secondary channels. I also saw it on SHO and Starz.


The HD channels are generally more consistent about DD 5.1, BUT having been in the 5.1 "game" for a while, I find a HUGE variety of "design" in that it's really rare that I feel it's being used properly. A "bad" example is the Dido concert from London, everything seems mixed into the center channel. Contrast that with the Roy Orbison B&W Nights. THAT one is one of THE best examples of really good multi-channel sound design.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm with you 100% on this one.....We haven't had an update here in Manhattan in ages!



Well, on the bright side, I have none, zero, nada problems/issues that I see posted about with higher rev versions. I find it interesting that Staten Island has gone through at least 2 that I know of (...061 and ...066 I think). Maybe by the time we get the SATA ability, it will be a more solid release... maybe?


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, on the bright side, I have none, zero, nada problems/issues that I see posted about with higher rev versions. I find it interesting that Staten Island has gone through at least 2 that I know of (...061 and ...066 I think). Maybe by the time we get the SATA ability, it will be a more solid release... maybe?



Hmm....I am personally finding slightly more "skipping" and slightly more often unintentional rebooting of the box with the release that we are running in Manhattan than the previous release that we had. But just very slightly, and more importantly, I love the audio output selection feature in the advanced menu, which is the biggest thing that they gave us in the release we're currently running. I will admit that it is quite stable, though.


It's astounding to me that they still have yet to fix the yearly daylight savings time bug that has been around since the beginning (i.e. that whenever the clocks get moved back or forward, that you have to recreate your series recordings that are pegged to a specific time slot). As a software developer myself, I just cannot believe that they can be so ignorant as to not see this bug crop up year after year.....(While this is obviously not a bug that affects us much on a daily basis, it is a MAJOR pain twice a year!)


Scott


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Oh, I tumbled on this 4-5 years ago! About the time I did the DTV thing. I had been pipping my audio through my AVR and noticed when switching to a HBO movie, my AVR switched into DD 5.1! It was kinda hit or miss, always on the main channel, sometimes on sometimes not on secondary channels. I also saw it on SHO and Starz.
> 
> 
> The HD channels are generally more consistent about DD 5.1, BUT having been in the 5.1 "game" for a while, I find a HUGE variety of "design" in that it's really rare that I feel it's being used properly. A "bad" example is the Dido concert from London, everything seems mixed into the center channel. Contrast that with the Roy Orbison B&W Nights. THAT one is one of THE best examples of really good multi-channel sound design.



Yes, this is all correct. Interstingly enough, it's not as hit-and-miss as you might think as to which (non-HD) channels/programs might be broadcasting DD5.1 -- the guide clearly lists which programs are in DD5.1 on the SD HBO/Sho/Starz/TCM/Max multiplex channels in the program descriptions -- even the Mad TV episode that I saw upconverted on Fox-HD was listed as being in Dolby Digital.


Note that there is one channel that I've noted on our system (Sundance or IFC, I forget) that often gets programs listed as DD5.1 in the guide but they never have the 5.1 feed. I suspect that Time Warner is doing something wrong in the way that they're feeding us the channel.


But, this surprised me as the first instance I'm aware of of a network broadcasting non-HD programming with a DD5.1 soundtrack.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Not only that, but I would REALLY like to see Sundance AND IFC (and SciFi) go HD!


Back in the day (4 months ago!) when I was SD only, the hit or miss was a movie originally shown on the main channel in DD 5.1 would get PCM audio when it played on a secondary channel. Then again it might get not on the secondary channel the first time, but not the second. (I was checking to see if I could suss out a pattern).


----------



## holl_ands




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ahhhh, I didn't know that! I did know there was such an item, but thought it was limited to OTA (should have thought of that, obviously it's my ATSC tuner that gets those SD channels on the cable just like an antenna).
> 
> 
> So there's "regular analog HD" that one tunes with a ATSC tuner, and a "digital HD" signal "in the air" that one can only get with a QAM tuner?
> 
> 
> Now I'm curious how many sets have ATSC/QAM tuners... I did do some research on LCDs back 3-4 months ago and never saw any mention of such a tuner.



Your terms aren't quite right---QAM is always on cable and hence is never "in the air".


First of all, the "Tin Can Tuner" is the essentially the same whether it is OTA NTSC, OTA ATSC, CABLE NTSC or CABLE QAM....the differences in capability come with whether the demodulator chips support NTSC, ATSC and/or QAM data demodulation and whether there is a CableCARD slot for decrypting digital cable QAM signals. Hence when people say a set has a QAM Tuner, what they really mean is that the set has an NTSC Tuner that just happens to also have a QAM Demodulator--which is almost always embedded within an ATSC Demodulator chip.



a. "CABLE READY DTVs" are small screen (usually non-HD) sets that only have Analog (NTSC) Tuner(s) for connection to OTA antenna and/or Basic/Extended Cable and can only accept digital signals via Component Video and/or DVI/HDMI interfaces. But these are being phased out by the Federal ATSC Tuner Mandate. [A couple years ago, most full size "HDTVs" fell into this category.]


b. "HD MONITORs" are frequently called "HD READY". Many times they are erroneously called "HD READY HDTVs", but this is an oxymoron, since they don't have ANY tuners and must be connected to an external STB/DVR/Receiver(s).


c. "HD BUILT-IN HDTVs" have a Tuner for NTSC and ATSC OTA and perhaps a second NTSC Tuner (a second ATSC Tuner is very rare) for either OTA PIP or Basic/Extended (Analog only ) Cable. Some of these (check the specs) have an Unencrypted QAM Demodulator built into the ATSC Demodulator chip, so that they can view local HD channels on cable if you decide against an OTA antenna.


d. "DIGITAL CABLE READY HDTVs" (aka "DCR HDTV" or "Plug-N-Play HDTV") are equipped with a CableCARD slot for decrypting cable channels via the NTSC/QAM Cable Tuner and (almost always?) a second OTA ATSC Tuner. Even WITHOUT the CableCARD, the built-in Cable Tuner will receive both Basic/Extended Cable (Analog NTSC) and Unencrypted QAM local HD channels.


==================================================

Careful reading of the specs and manual is needed if you want a set that will work simultaneously on Digital Cable and OTA ATSC...some of them only have a single tuner that must be rescanned each time you switch from one to the other.


Also, few (if any) of the latest HDTVs support PIP for two ATSC channels....or PIP for two Digital Cable channels....


The CEA puts out a 34 page HDTV Guide listing features for nearly every HDTV on the market:
http://www.ce.org/Press/CEA_Pubs/821.asp 

Note that they use the term "INTEGRATED HDTV" to include any set with an OTA ATSC Tuner capability (i.e. includes both c. and d. above.)

Keep checking---the Summer update should be out soon....


----------



## AndyHDTV

anybody see the "IN the Know" section of latest cable bill.

It mentions:

"Sept 7: WPXN on Cable Ready TV Ch.31."


what does this mean?


----------



## AndyHDTV

Email:

"thanks for the response, Just for added information for my official request to TWC, besides "DESIRE and FASHION HOUSE" will any other programming be available in HD, like Yankees games, movies or the news?"


Response:

"Hi Andy,

At this time, Yankees games on WWOR on not in HD. However, if cable systems picked up our HD channel, every effort would be made to get Yankees in HD.

Dan"


-

-

-

-

I guess it too late for that this season, we can only hope that they pick this up and then maybe we'll see the yankees in HD on MY9 next year.


----------



## cap_167

Isn't the WB11 and UPN9 combining in September for the CW? If this is so then I think the Yankees won't be on UPN9 anymore however the Mets will be on, at least that's what I heard from the Met announcers the other day while broadcasting on WB11.


----------



## Dm84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cap_167* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Isn't the WB11 and UPN9 combining in September for the CW? If this is so then I think the Yankees won't be on UPN9 anymore however the Mets will be on, at least that's what I heard from the Met announcers the other day while broadcasting on WB11.



UPN 9 is becoming My 9. The deal with the Yankees shouldn't be affected.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cap_167* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Isn't the WB11 and UPN9 combining in September for the CW? If this is so then I think the Yankees won't be on UPN9 anymore however the Mets will be on, at least that's what I heard from the Met announcers the other day while broadcasting on WB11.



UPN and WB are merging to become the CW, and WPIX 11 will be the local affiliate.


WWOR will be the local affiliate for the new My Network TV.


This does not affect the local tv deals the Yankees and Mets have with WWOR and WPIX, respectively, as these deals are with the local stations, not the networks they are affiliated with.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

My Network is a News Corp. "sister" to Fux Network. Network programming is to run 8 PM to 10 PM (concentrating on what sound like soaps), leaving a big question what they'll run for the other 22 hours.


Maybe Ann Coulter, all the time?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My Network is a News Corp. "sister" to Fux Network. Network programming is to run 8 PM to 10 PM (concentrating on what sound like soaps), leaving a big question what they'll run for the other 22 hours.
> 
> 
> Maybe Ann Coulter, all the time?




Umm.... Channel 9 only had UPN programming for 2 hours a day...


WWOR will have local news, syndicated shows, and movies just like always....


----------



## TonyNYC

The only question right now is if My 9 will someday support HD programming for Yankees games? Otherwise I hope the contract will expire soon so the programming can be picked up by another network that is HD ready.


----------



## dolphinhorn

Hi,

First time poster here. I have a question about movies broadcast in widescreen format like on IFC or Sundance Channel. I have a widescreen 32" TV. Why do I have to suffer from letterboxes on the top AND the sides? I thought the whole idea of getting a widescreen TV was to avoid most of the letterboxing and now, I'm getting hit on both sides. I tried watching Pulp Fiction on Friday, but the image was tiny. I know that you stretch or zoom the picture to fill up the TV, but it looks horrible. Any ideas? Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not only that, but I would REALLY like to see Sundance AND IFC (and SciFi) go HD!



Agreed on the Sundance and IFC in HD. Before I was an HD person (now a solid 18 months ago), Sundance and IFC were my most frequently watched movie channels....


Now I don't tune to them at all.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dolphinhorn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> First time poster here. I have a question about movies broadcast in widescreen format like on IFC or Sundance Channel. I have a widescreen 32" TV. Why do I have to suffer from letterboxes on the top AND the sides? I thought the whole idea of getting a widescreen TV was to avoid most of the letterboxing and now, I'm getting hit on both sides. I tried watching Pulp Fiction on Friday, but the image was tiny. I know that you stretch or zoom the picture to fill up the TV, but it looks horrible. Any ideas? Am I doing something wrong?



Nope, you are doing nothing wrong. If you are watching programming on an HDTV and it is not being broadcast in HD, but is shown in the widescreen format, you will see letterboxing on the top and bottom, and windowboxing on the left and right -- i.e. framed on all 4 sides. This is when you should use the ZOOM feature on the TV or cable box.


Yes, it does generally look pretty bad on most standard def. channels shown over Time Warner's DTV, since they are horribly compressed to fit more channels into less space in our lineup.


This is why most of us refuse to watch films that are not shown in HD on our system one we've gone HD. So you're basically stuck waiting for movies to come onto HBO, Showtime, HDNet Movies, INHD/2, UHD (Or the occasional true HD movie shown on TNT-HD or one of the network HD channels), until TWC graces us with some more HD channel options (The Movie Channel, Cinemax, and Starz!, in particular offer HD versions of their channels which Time Warner has yet to offer to us).


[Admittedly, despite the few choices of HD movie channels, there still seems to be plenty of quality HD movie content on each month that I am interested in watching -- it is rare that I will ever have extra free space on my 8300HD! This is mostly thanks to the quality and variety of stuff on HBO, Sho, and especially HDNet Movies which always has interesting and quality stuff in rotation.]


----------



## Riverside_Guy

18 months.... and here I'm just past 2 months!


While we're at it, how about a TCM HD? I remember delaying getting my 8300HD in order to work my way through a 6 movie Hitchcock arc from TCM.


The notable "zoom mode" I do is for FX's Rescue Me. I don't find it that bad, probably because it's a grtty drame to begin with (useless factoid, this season there have been 3, I mean THREE Oscar WINNING actresses working on the show).


----------



## AndyHDTV

Channel 729 ABC News Now - News and Weather


like we really needed another low PQ SD channel.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Channel 729 ABC News Now - News and Weather
> 
> 
> like we really needed another low PQ SD channel.



...which is different in what way from the stupid NBC Weather channel?


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dolphinhorn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> First time poster here. I have a question about movies broadcast in widescreen format like on IFC or Sundance Channel. I have a widescreen 32" TV. Why do I have to suffer from letterboxes on the top AND the sides? I thought the whole idea of getting a widescreen TV was to avoid most of the letterboxing and now, I'm getting hit on both sides. I tried watching Pulp Fiction on Friday, but the image was tiny. I know that you stretch or zoom the picture to fill up the TV, but it looks horrible. Any ideas? Am I doing something wrong?



Welcome to the forums. I generally welcome movies etc. with both top/bottom bars (letterbox format) and side panels with my 16X9 display and SA8300HD cable STB. That's because the STB zoom mode (pressing the remote's # key) then fills the screen just about right--without the geometric image distortion that's visible without letterboxing/side panels. Images don't look horrible, but fill the screen properly. On my 64" screen, varying with the source PQ, there's sometimes a slight increase in visible noise, part of typical zooming, stretching, etc. Also, this doesn't work sometimes if captions are put too low on the bottom of the screen. -- John


----------



## ruda

Hi guys,


I recently bought a Samsung HD ready TV and I am not sure if I need to get a receiver with QAM or OTA is enough. Is anybody in Norther NJ TWC area? What unencrypted HD channels do you get when you use QAM.


If TWC does not provide any unencrypted HD channels, I guess I dont have to spend extra for a QAM enabled receiver.


Suggestions please.


Thanks


----------



## Paul Chiu

Woke up rudely by the strong southeast sun this morning.

94 and still only 820AM.


I flick on the 3250HD and nothing, thought black out.


Then I saw the LCD counting "r.XXX" with numbers going from 999 and

down. TWC was downloading a new software OS onto the old 3250HD.


What was downloaded is the APTIV Digital Passport 4.2 Build 068.

APTIV is the former Pioneer.


Early findings!


Equipment

1. 3250HD box

2. HP L2335 23" LCD with 1920x1200 resolution.

True 1080i display with bars on top and bottom.

3. component video cables


PROS

1. YPbPr results at 70% brightness and 30% contrast was much better

from my recollection versus the same results from the last build;

namely Build 029.

Watching tonight's Yankees-Jays game, the color, sharpness, and

contrast are all superior with this new 068 build.

And we are talking component inputs here! Imagine how is would be

for DVI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

2. D-VHS works for 703, 309, and 725

3. Nice black borders for HD channels of SD material, NICE !!!!


CONS

1. Still slow channel changing

2. D-VHS does not work without digital blocking/ artifacts on 701,

721, 722, 723, and 724.

3. HDCP is finally active, so my non-HDCP HP L2335's DVI inputs

does not work.


Paul


----------



## teebeebee1

espn2hd


need it now


come on


----------



## ZMike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Paul Chiu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...Then I saw the LCD counting "r.XXX" with numbers going from 999 and
> 
> down. TWC was downloading a new software OS onto the old 3250HD...
> 
> Paul



Paul, thank you for that very interesting post.


I'm reporting that in Manhattan both of my 8300HD's were auto-reset and cold booted around 3 AM this morning...BUT THERE WAS NO UPDATE










The boxes went to Channel 2 and the saved programs list was a little out of date-order. Other than that...Nothing.


If anyone else experienced the same thing you might want to check on your saved programs list.


It's hard to tell what happened. Maybe we're getting close to an update for the 8300HD.


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Paul Chiu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What was downloaded is the APTIV Digital Passport 4.2 Build 068.
> 
> APTIV is the former Pioneer.
> 
> 
> Early findings!
> 
> 
> PROS
> 
> 1. YPbPr results at 70% brightness and 30% contrast was much better
> 
> from my recollection versus the same results from the last build;
> 
> namely Build 029.
> 
> Watching tonight's Yankees-Jays game, the color, sharpness, and
> 
> contrast are all superior with this new 068 build.
> 
> And we are talking component inputs here! Imagine how is would be
> 
> for DVI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Interesting. Supposedly it's possible to modify the output-chip firmware, influencing PQ. And TWC could always modify its output rate shaping and other parameters that affect PQ, too. Perhaps next Tuesday's 6 am ET test pattern from HDNet, if it's still in that time slot, will show improved resolution. My ~1.5-yr SA8300HD DVR recording of the HDNet patterns has always shown only 1290 lines (YPbPr to a 9"-gun RPTV).


Guess I'll check for a possible firmware update, whether my recorded pattern has changed, or whether next Tuesday's HDNet pattern has improved. BTW, discovered a few days back that a DVRed HDNet resolution wedge, in freeze mode, is only providing 1/60-sec TV fields (540 lines), not full 1080i frames. On my setup, that ruins vertical resolution (the horizontal lines), but the horizontal resolution (vertical lines) isn't affected compared to full motion-video mode. My 1080i CRT display doesn't convert TV fields into frames like fixed-pixel displays. -- John


EDIT: DVRed a fresh HDNet test pattern 8/8 and found nothing's changed from what I recorded 1 yr+ back. Still only ~1290 lines/PW resolution.


----------



## NewToNYC11001

Hello all - new poster here


Got myself a Syntax Olevia 37in LCD and a SA8300HD cable box. I was going through the HD channels (701+) and noticed some of the channels were not showing full screen. One of the channels I remember was 705 local Fox station and they were showing the local news. Also the ESPN HD channel had The Contender on and that was also not full screen.


Is that normal?


I have also connected the TV and Cable box via the Component cables...the 8300HD box has an HDMI connection - would I get better results using that connection?


Thanks


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NewToNYC11001* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have also connected the TV and Cable box via the Component cables...the 8300HD box has an HDMI connection - would I get better results using that connection?



Your results may vary depending on the TV itself. I find (with my Sony LCD) that the HD channels look virtually the same between HDMI & Component connection, but the SD channels (i.e. any channel not in the 700s) look significantly better over HDMI.


Scott


----------



## Riverside_Guy

On my Sammie, I see the HDMI connection giving me a much more "open" picture (the image is "lighter" overall, a good thing, component is kinda dark and muddy) than component.


Passport 4.2, build 068 seems odd; from what I read, 2.5.066 seemed to be the latest rev, so maybe it's 2.5.068?


Yes, some of the HD channels do show 4:3 SD content. TNT HD will distort (horizontally stretch) everything so you "think" it's HD, but it's not.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NewToNYC11001* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello all - new poster here
> 
> 
> Got myself a Syntax Olevia 37in LCD and a SA8300HD cable box. I was going through the HD channels (701+) and noticed some of the channels were not showing full screen. One of the channels I remember was 705 local Fox station and they were showing the local news. Also the ESPN HD channel had The Contender on and that was also not full screen.
> 
> 
> Is that normal?



Yes, that is very normal.

Not all programming on most of these channels are actually HD.

On the Local Network channels (702, 704, 705, 707, 711), basically only the national prime time shows are in HD (and not all of them even...), as well as most sporting events. (The program guide will indicate in its description if the show is broadcasted in "HDTV")

FOX also likes to broadcast material (like Saturday baseball) in widescreen-SD....


Most of the movies and shows on HBO and SHO (701 and 703) are HD (again, see description)


706 and 709 (Discovery and UniversalHD) are pretty much HD 24/7.


721, 722, 723 and 724 are the true 24/7 HD channels.


725 ESPNHD is "mostly" HD, but again, you need to check the guide for that.


When it isn't HD or "widescreen-SD" (like during most commercials and local programming), you'll see the picture like you normally would on a normal tv, with sidebars (the type of sidebar depends on the channel).


That pretty much sums up 90+% over the 700s.....



EDIT: I forgot to mention 710 TNTHD... which is annoying... since everything they show is in widescreen..... some HD... some just stetched... You can usually tell the difference (and I think the guide will be clear on wether or not its HD...)


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> On my Sammie, I see the HDMI connection giving me a much more "open" picture (the image is "lighter" overall, a good thing, component is kinda dark and muddy) than component.
> 
> 
> Passport 4.2, build 068 seems odd; from what I read, 2.5.066 seemed to be the latest rev, so maybe it's 2.5.068?
> 
> 
> Yes, some of the HD channels do show 4:3 SD content. TNT HD will distort (horizontally stretch) everything so you "think" it's HD, but it's not.



With all this talk in here today of component vs HDMI, i decided to schlep out in the brutal heat, to Best Buy, in order to check out HDMI for the first time. I purchased a Monster Ultra 1000 HDMI cable. NOT cheap, at 160 bucks! Hooked it up, with great expectations, and (sigh)....virtually NO difference at all in pic quality OR sound quality, compared with the component hookup. HD and SD look exactly the same with both hook-ups. I've got the HDMI hooked up on 'input 3' of my Pioneer plasma remote, the component on 'input 1', so i could switch back and forth for a quick and easy A/B comparison. I called both Pioneer, and TWC tech people to see if i'm not using the proper settings, but there wasn't much they could suggest. I'd love to report otherwise, but the difference in quality between the two hookups, at least to ME, is so minimal, that i plan on returning the HDMI cable later this week for a refund. I'm especially disappointed with the PQ on the SD side, which is SO mediocre. Well, it CONTINUES to be so mediocre, regardless of hookup.


----------



## adrman

Can you return the cable for store credit or refund? Monster cable is SOOO overpriced.


----------



## MrRetroGamer

I was using a $6 HDMI cable from Monoprice, great cable and saved me lots of $$$!


----------



## MrRetroGamer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ZMike* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm reporting that in Manhattan both of my 8300HD's were auto-reset and cold booted around 3 AM this morning...BUT THERE WAS NO UPDATE



My TWC NYC 8300 box also cold booted, yesterday morning at 3:00AM (as reported in the DIAG screen). I noticed that my output settings and aspect ratio settings were not the ones that I had been using for the last several months. That was the only change I noticed.


----------



## Ronin1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adrman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can you return the cable for store credit or refund? Monster cable is SOOO overpriced.



Yea, really. BB has a "no questions asked" return policy.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adrman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can you return the cable for store credit or refund? Monster cable is SOOO overpriced.



I can get a full refund, at Best Buy. I have 30 days to do that. Without that assurance, i never would've made that overpriced purchase.


----------



## Dm84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrRetroGamer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was using a $6 HDMI cable from Monoprice, great cable and saved me lots of $$$!



I can't understand why anyone would spend $160 on an HDMI cable when they're available for $6.


Component cables are also a pretty big scam. All you have to do is take 3 RCA cables and make sure that they're plugged into corresponding ports on both the input and output device. I gladly took the ones provided by TWC, but would never actually pay for Component cables myself.


----------



## nbuubu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dm84* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I can't understand why anyone would spend $160 on an HDMI cable when they're available for $6.
> 
> 
> Component cables are also a pretty big scam. All you have to do is take 3 RCA cables and make sure that they're plugged into corresponding ports on both the input and output device. I gladly took the ones provided by TWC, but would never actually pay for Component cables myself.



I haven't ever been able to tell the difference between expensive/cheap HDMI cables (other than the ends snapping off of the cheap ones), but I can definitely tell the difference between component cables.


The cables that come with the 8300 from TWC had very visible signal interference, to the point of having rolling lines in the image. Once I swapped them out for a pair of solidly shielded cables the picture was much improved.


My experience has taught me that while you don't necessarily have to shell out for the most expensive cables, it's good to get at least a step above the bottom-of-the-barrel stuff.


----------



## bearman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrRetroGamer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My TWC NYC 8300 box also cold booted, yesterday morning at 3:00AM (as reported in the DIAG screen). I noticed that my output settings and aspect ratio settings were not the ones that I had been using for the last several months. That was the only change I noticed.




I also noticed that one of my scheduled recordings did not record. I checked my scheduled recordings list and there was no future recordings. Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> With all this talk in here today of component vs HDMI, i decided to schlep out in the brutal heat, to Best Buy, in order to check out HDMI for the first time. I purchased a Monster Ultra 1000 HDMI cable. NOT cheap, at 160 bucks! Hooked it up, with great expectations, and (sigh)....virtually NO difference at all in pic quality OR sound quality, compared with the component hookup. HD and SD look exactly the same with both hook-ups. I've got the HDMI hooked up on 'input 3' of my Pioneer plasma remote, the component on 'input 1', so i could switch back and forth for a quick and easy A/B comparison. I called both Pioneer, and TWC tech people to see if i'm not using the proper settings, but there wasn't much they could suggest. I'd love to report otherwise, but the difference in quality between the two hookups, at least to ME, is so minimal, that i plan on returning the HDMI cable later this week for a refund. I'm especially disappointed with the PQ on the SD side, which is SO mediocre. Well, it CONTINUES to be so mediocre, regardless of hookup.



Even in my case, where the difference is visible on SD picture (but not at all for HD picture), the pic quality difference is so minor/subtle, it would hardly be worth $160. I bought the cheapest HDMI cable that I could find....


Scott


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bearman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I also noticed that one of my scheduled recordings did not record. I checked my scheduled recordings list and there was no future recordings. Anyone else experiencing this?



Nope. Everything is fine on my end, and no reboot occurred for me at 3AM yesterday (or the day before).


[Southern Manhattan head end]


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Even in my case, where the difference is visible on SD picture (but not at all for HD picture), the pic quality difference is so minor/subtle, it would hardly be worth $160. I bought the cheapest HDMI cable that I could find....
> 
> 
> Scott



Now that i've been more or less enlightened on the realities of HDMI cables, i've been looking online, and my goodness(!) there's TONS of cheaper cables than the Monster cable i bought at Best Buy. Of course, QUALITY might be an issue??....*some* of you guys seem to feel that all HDMI cables are created equal....but at any rate, back to Best Buy i will go, and i'll be getting an HDMI cable from one of the online outlets instead, and for a fraction of the cost. Using the cable for 24 hours now, I can see -subtle/slight- differences on the SD side, but it's still far from an overwhelming, slam-dunk, improvement in PQ.


----------



## LL3HD

Tuesday night I noticed that my digital audio was out. I switched to my RCA analog setting. I was recording something and didn't have a moment to investigate further.


Last night while watching the Yankees on YES, I realized that I was still unable to get any audio via the optical input, and, as stated by others here, the audio on YES, (along with the picture) is great. The non DD audio was bugging me.


I unplugged the STB and rebooted. The reboot screen came on and it was new-- and believe me, I'm very familiar with the previous one,







so I know. I guess I got the download that has been discussed here latley.


I went into the diagnostic screen to see if I could report some information here but I never go in there so I'm not too familiar with all of that mumbo jumbo.










The only thing that seemed of interest was:

SATAauthorized

Channel Application- HGRA by NAVIC

Passport echo- 2.5.006


You tell me what all of this means.


The program guide screen appears a little different but I hesitate to start speculating on any other changes to my system. Oh, by the way, the reboot returned my digital audio signal.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Ah, that looks like one of the earliest releases that had support for the SATA port. What seems notable to me is that there have been several release "after" your xx.006. Judging only by folks posting here, it seems .068 is actually the latest rev of the 2.5 series. And that it seems to have issues that 1.8.112 doesn't (except for the lack of SATA support, this rev does seem to be the best out there).


There's another "factor" with the high-priced HDMI cables (I've handled both it and much more economical cables). That big, fat, heavy cable seems to have no feedback when plugged into a connector. No feedback the connector is fully connected. Plus, if you look wrong at the cable, it's amazing how easy it is to dislodge the connector. A much less expensive one (I'm in the don't pay the top price, don't pay the bottom price, pick something in the middle) being overall lighter does have the very smallest of clicks (felt more than heard) when the connector engages. The slightest touch to the cable 2 feet from the unit will easily dislodge the connection; think cat brushing by the cable.


FWIW, for a brand new connector standard, I find it really badly designed. There should be a really obvious click, felt AND heard to be assured everything is engaged. Even if the cabling is of the thick and heavy variety, no way should be cable to so easy to dislodge.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ah, that looks like one of the earliest releases that had support for the SATA port. What seems notable to me is that there have been several release "after" your xx.006. Judging only by folks posting here, it seems .068 is actually the latest rev of the 2.5 series. And that it seems to have issues that 1.8.112 doesn't (except for the lack of SATA support, this rev does seem to be the best out there).
> 
> 
> There's another "factor" with the high-priced HDMI cables (I've handled both it and much more economical cables). That big, fat, heavy cable seems to have no feedback when plugged into a connector. No feedback the connector is fully connected. Plus, if you look wrong at the cable, it's amazing how easy it is to dislodge the connector. A much less expensive one (I'm in the don't pay the top price, don't pay the bottom price, pick something in the middle) being overall lighter does have the very smallest of clicks (felt more than heard) when the connector engages. The slightest touch to the cable 2 feet from the unit will easily dislodge the connection; think cat brushing by the cable.
> 
> 
> FWIW, for a brand new connector standard, I find it really badly designed. There should be a really obvious click, felt AND heard to be assured everything is engaged. Even if the cabling is of the thick and heavy variety, no way should be cable to so easy to dislodge.



Thank *goodness* i don't have a cat!







But i know what you're saying about buying in the mid-price level...and that's most likely what i'm going to do. I"m leaning towards -this- one, for about 70 bucks.

http://www.bettercables.com/index.as...WPROD&ProdID=3


----------



## ZMike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...The only thing that seemed of interest was:
> 
> SATAauthorized
> 
> Channel Application- HGRA by NAVIC
> 
> Passport echo- 2.5.006...



Which box do you have ??


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ZMike* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Which box do you have ??



SA 8300


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I went into the diagnostic screen to see if I could report some information here but I never go in there so I'm not too familiar with all of that mumbo jumbo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that seemed of interest was:
> 
> SATAauthorized
> 
> Channel Application- HGRA by NAVIC
> 
> Passport echo- 2.5.006
> 
> 
> You tell me what all of this means.



So what does this mean?


As I said, I don't venture into the Diagnostic screen because it's all Klingon







to me.

So someone clue me in.


Does this mean that I can hook up an external drive to increase storage?

Or are we not there yet.


----------



## ZMike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So what does this mean?
> 
> 
> As I said, I don't venture into the Diagnostic screen because it's all Klingon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to me.
> 
> So someone clue me in.
> 
> 
> Does this mean that I can hook up an external drive to increase storage?
> 
> Or are we not there yet.



Since it indicates "SATAauthorized" on your diag screen you can most likely use an external drive--however, the 2.5.006 release seems like an earlier build than the one they first received in Staten Island, so no one around here could have first-hand experience with it.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So what does this mean?
> 
> 
> Does this mean that I can hook up an external drive to increase storage?
> 
> Or are we not there yet.



I would hesitantly say that the answer is "yes". Note that I would expect to see some bugs in the system -- from what I can recall from peoples' posts, you'll lose your live "trick play" buffer -- i.e. you will not be able to pause, FF, or REW what you are watching.


BUT you can work around this if you always press record as soon as you tune to a channel....


Scott


----------



## zimmermatt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thank *goodness* i don't have a cat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But i know what you're saying about buying in the mid-price level...and that's most likely what i'm going to do. I"m leaning towards -this- one, for about 70 bucks.
> 
> http://www.bettercables.com/index.as...WPROD&ProdID=3



Forgive me if I'm stepping in the middle of the discussion, I haven't read all the past posts, but on the subject of cables have you looked at monoprice?


I just got a 6ft hdmi cable from them and its super thick and seems to be nice quality (haven't seen the one you posted about to compare), but mine only cost $6. The picture quality is perfect too.


They have 3ft cable for $5.80:
http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...ormat=2&style= 


They have good customer service and it can be returned. Just thought I'd mention it...


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I would hesitantly say that the answer is "yes". Note that I would expect to see some bugs in the system -- from what I can recall from peoples' posts, you'll lose your live "trick play" buffer -- i.e. you will not be able to pause, FF, or REW what you are watching.
> 
> 
> BUT you can work around this if you always press record as soon as you tune to a channel....
> 
> 
> Scott



Interesting.

As much as I want to increase my storage I think I'll sit this out a bit longer or at least until others here express success.


I understand your point about hitting the record button but that would drive me crazy. As it is now, I jump back and forth between the two tuners utilizing the buffers and the 15 minute rewind feature. _And_ juggle those two tuners with previous recordings _and_ also throw in the basic OTA tuner in my display into the mix via the set's pip..


I think if I add another step to my viewing, my house of cards will tumble. It would probably be easier to just add another 8300.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As much as I want to increase my storage I think I'll sit this out a bit longer or at least until others here express success.



I, for one, will be willing to take the plunge once (if?) they ever get around to updating our boxes in Manhattan. With the outer boroughs getting updated, I would hope that they get to us soon.....



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think if I add another step to my viewing, my house of cards will tumble. It would probably be easier to just add another 8300.



Maybe not -- if you have 2 8300s in the same room, they'll both be controlled on the same remote frequency -- you'd have no way to address just one box or the other (or you'd have to come up with a system of covering the remote sensor of one of them)....what a pain!


Always remembering to press "record" would certainly be a pain, but it is REALLY a pain always running out of space on the box (which I do almost daily!), so I'm willing to give it a try once we can. 


Scott


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I, for one, will be willing to take the plunge once (if?) they ever get around to updating our boxes in Manhattan. With the outer boroughs getting updated, I would hope that they get to us soon...Scott



I'm surprised Queens got something before Manhattan.


Remember, this wasn't a 3 in the morning download as others experienced. I did a hard reboot because of my digital audio problem which generated (?) the download. You could try doing that, say nightly before retiring, to see if you can expedite the process(?).

I'm just guessing here but maybe that could expedite the update.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm surprised Queens got something before Manhattan.



Well, Staten Island has had an updated version of the OS for months now. Seems like they're trying to limit their liability with installing new software versions of the system outside of their most populous borough. Which is smart considering the drubbing that they took over a past upgrade....




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Remember, this wasn't a 3 in the morning download as others experienced. I did a hard reboot because of my digital audio problem which generated (?) the download. You could try doing that, say nightly before retiring, to see if you can expedite the process(?).
> 
> I'm just guessing here but maybe that could expedite the update.



I think you might be slightly mistaken. The box will not update its OS when you reboot -- it will update immediately when sent a signal from the head-end. If you saw a new OS when you rebooted, it must've "done its thing" and installed a new OS sometime recently before your reboot (prob. last night while you were sleeping), and you just hadn't noticed yet.....That's probably what caused your original "no digital audio out" issue....


Scott


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think you might be slightly mistaken.



No surprise there.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think you might be slightly mistaken. The box will not update its OS when you reboot -- it will update immediately when sent a signal from the head-end. If you saw a new OS when you rebooted, it must've "done its thing" and installed a new OS sometime recently before your reboot (prob. last night while you were sleeping), and you just hadn't noticed yet.....That's probably what caused your original "no digital audio out" issue....


----------



## kwokpot

Hey, is TWNYC out due to power problems? It's 730pm here on the UWS, and no cable!


----------



## LisaM

I am on the UWS and mine just came back on. It has been freezing on and off all day. Must be related to the heat. My modem was fine until 15 minutes ago, then it slowed down, now it seems okay.


----------



## marcos_p




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwokpot* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey, is TWNYC out due to power problems? It's 730pm here on the UWS, and no cable!



Yep.

I am missing a lot of channels in Queens. I think all the TWC CSRs are busy, cause I cannot get thru.


----------



## hsimms




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwokpot* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey, is TWNYC out due to power problems? It's 730pm here on the UWS, and no cable!



I've had two outages in Tribeca the past 20 minutes. First hit both Cable and RR. Second hit cable only. OK for now.


----------



## penone

No TWC service in Astoria. Went out at 7:20 and has yet to come back on (7:55). Something is definitely up. I don't think anyone can get through to their csr. Maybe they have the phone off the hook??? Wouldnt surprise me. Their website is down too.


----------



## manik34

7:58 here in Astoria, signal came back but no data in the guide.


----------



## penone

same here. wish my power came back this quick 2 weeks ago....


----------



## adrman

Just powered up here in the village. NY1 was frozen at 7:21 pm and the box had been powered off prior. I did a soft boot and it took forever to come up. I tried to tune to channel 996 to see if anything had changed, but it comes up as "unavailable."


----------



## imws

noticed that all ESB HD stations are a no show this evening... probably a brown out to save electricity...


----------



## SRFast

I got my TWC signal back, but there is no service on 701, 702, 704, 703, 704, 705, 707, 709, 711, 713, 714, or 715. Anyone else have this problem?


BTW, can someone explain how I use the newly activated SATA port? I am in Queens and believe I have the new SW on my 8300HD.


TIA...JL


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zimmermatt* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Forgive me if I'm stepping in the middle of the discussion, I haven't read all the past posts, but on the subject of cables have you looked at monoprice?
> 
> 
> I just got a 6ft hdmi cable from them and its super thick and seems to be nice quality (haven't seen the one you posted about to compare), but mine only cost $6. The picture quality is perfect too.
> 
> 
> They have 3ft cable for $5.80:
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...ormat=2&style=
> 
> 
> They have good customer service and it can be returned. Just thought I'd mention it...



Oh well (sigh)...too late for the monoprice option, but thanks for the feedback. I couldn't wait for more opinions, and so i ordered a 70 buck HDMI cable from BetterCables.com, earlier this afternoon.


----------



## Dm84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *imws* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> noticed that all ESB HD stations are a no show this evening... probably a brown out to save electricity...



No problems on Staten Island, including ESB HD stations received through the cable box.


----------



## Lolt345

Anyone still experiencing problems?


----------



## JVOBIKER

Hey guys,


I have been reading this thread for a few days now because I just picked up a 3250HD box for my new Mitsubishi wd-57731. Im not sure if this is normal but I am not able to access the setup menus for the box at all. The initial setup (actived by holding 'select' on the box) does not work as well as the actual setup wizard (that is activated by pressing 'guide' and 'info' on the box). On top of that, in the settings menu when the box is on, I am not able to find the 'output format' option anywhere...i am talking about the preference that allows you to choose between fixed, pass-through1/2, etc. For some reason, I am not able to access any of these and its really annoying. i live in queens and Im not sure if this is because of the passport software of maybe my box is messed up? has this happened to anyone else?


EDIT: also, a lot of the hd channels arent workings as well as channel 996. it seems like a lot of people are having problems with their service recently...could this be the cause for the setup menu problems?


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Both myself and a friend one block (UWS) away around 8PM or so noticed several HD channels off the air (screen showing a middle gray). 702, 704, 705, 707, 711 I think... essentially the locals. At the time, their SD channels were operating. I think everything was back functioning by 10.


----------



## NewToNYC11001

Hello all


I posted a couple days ago for the first time...am a newbie for both HD and LCD. After having plugged in my Syntx LCD and the 8300HD box via component cables, all my non-HD channels are not showing up in full screen. Is there some kind of setting I need to setup. We tried zooming - but I dont really want that - I would like things to be naturally full screen.


Thanks


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NewToNYC11001* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello all
> 
> 
> I posted a couple days ago for the first time...am a newbie for both HD and LCD. After having plugged in my Syntx LCD and the 8300HD box via component cables, all my non-HD channels are not showing up in full screen. Is there some kind of setting I need to setup. We tried zooming - but I dont really want that - I would like things to be naturally full screen.
> 
> 
> Thanks



There is no "natural" full screen for the SD channels.


For widescreen programs, your only option is to zoom in (using either your TV's zoom or the cable box's zoom (hit the '#' button)).


For standard 4:3 programs, it should show up with bars on the side. If you don't like that, either stretch using the tv's or cable box's adjustment (same method as zoom).



You may want to go into you cable box's "more" settings menu, and activate a SD output mode, so you can use you TV's gradual stretch "just" feature if it has one (if it doesn't work when you are outputing everyting in an HD format)


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JVOBIKER* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The initial setup (actived by holding 'select' on the box) does not work as well as the actual setup wizard (that is activated by pressing 'guide' and 'info' on the box).



This does not work with the Passport operating system that Time Warner uses for our cable boxes -- neither the "initial setup" nor the "setup wizard" described in the literature have any affect on our setup. They only work with SARA, a different operating system than Time Warner provides.


Just plug it in, turn it on let it do its thing, and in the "Settings....Advanced Settings" menu, you can select the output formats that your television supports.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JVOBIKER* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> EDIT: also, a lot of the hd channels arent workings as well as channel 996. it seems like a lot of people are having problems with their service recently...could this be the cause for the setup menu problems?



No, I think the problems yesterday were related to Con Edison power problems related to the heat.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JVOBIKER* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> I have been reading this thread for a few days now because I just picked up a 3250HD box for my new Mitsubishi wd-57731. Im not sure if this is normal but I am not able to access the setup menus for the box at all. The initial setup (actived by holding 'select' on the box) does not work as well as the actual setup wizard (that is activated by pressing 'guide' and 'info' on the box). On top of that, in the settings menu when the box is on, I am not able to find the 'output format' option anywhere...i am talking about the preference that allows you to choose between fixed, pass-through1/2, etc. For some reason, I am not able to access any of these and its really annoying. i live in queens and Im not sure if this is because of the passport software of maybe my box is messed up? has this happened to anyone else?
> 
> 
> EDIT: also, a lot of the hd channels arent workings as well as channel 996. it seems like a lot of people are having problems with their service recently...could this be the cause for the setup menu problems?



You don't say, but it sounds like you're trying to use some sort of manual that TWCNYC gave you that mentions a setup "wizard." Most such manuals do NOT apply to boxes running the Passport operating system, like all of TWCNYC's boxes. There is no Passport "wizard," and "pass-through" is not an option under Passport. While I don't know your specific box, if you have the same remote that TWC uses for other boxes, you should have buttons on the remote for "Settings" and after you press that, "More Settings" (or something like that).


Channel 996 is the one-page "diagnostics" screen for the 8300HD DVR (and probably some other boxes) in southern Manhattan (and perhaps elsewhere). Your box may use a different channel for that function. If you can't access channels that you should be able to view, call TWC customer service and ask them to refresh your box remotely from their end.


----------



## ruda

Hi,


I am going purchasing Samsung T415 today. I heard that it has only 64 QAM. Is TWC in Ny area sending any digital signals in this range? If not I will settle for cheap over the air used satellite tuner.


Please help me choose.


Thanks

Ruda


----------



## laperacfo

Did TWC fix the problems in nyc yet? I'm still having problems. I just got my cable installed yesterday. I have no channels at all. The time shows up on the cable box.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *laperacfo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did TWC fix the problems in nyc yet? I'm still having problems. I just got my cable installed yesterday. I have no channels at all. The time shows up on the cable box.



Was OK for me in Southern Manhattan as of 10AM today, the last time I had my TV on.


If you are still having problems, do a cold boot by unplugging, waiting a minute or 2, then plugging the box back in. Assuming your connection is OK, and the head end is working, you'll be back up in no time.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There is no "natural" full screen for the SD channels.



This is correct. You cannot make an essentially square picture fit "naturally" onto an essentially rectangular HDTV screen. You can zoom, thereby only getting the center of the picture, or stretch it, but that makes everyone look very short and fat on your screen, which (at least to me) is quite disconcerting [though most people with widescreen TVs have no problem with doing this].


Follow the previous posters' instructions to press the "#" key on the remote to cycle through the zoom/stretch modes, and you can choose the way that you prefer to see your SD picture.


----------



## dad1153

*AAARGHHHHH!*


I just discovered today (8/4/06) that Time Warner hooked me up to Showtime and The Movie Channel (the regular channels, not the HD feed for Showtime) without my consent EIGHT MONTHS AGO. I've only had HBO and Cinemax as my premium channels since forever so it's not like I suddenly like their competitors. But when I called TWC today to solve this they told me that on 11/22/05 I asked for them... *UTTER FREAKING UNTRUE!!!* I would never waste $5-10 a month watching the premium channel too chicken **** to let Takashi Miike's 'Masters of Horror' story appear uncensored. Worse, TWC told me since I didn't notify them three months after I activated Showtime and TMC that I couldn't get any credit back. So, for the past eight months, I've been paying for two premium channels (plus their sub-channels) that I haven't seen once because I never bother flipping through them because I knew I hadn't ordered them. It's all my fault for not looking closely at the freaking cable bill. I went back a few months and there it is in writing as part of my services on the bills: Showtime and TMC. I only look at the amount of the bill when it's time to write the check and, since I know what I ordered, I didn't bother to watch the rest of the bill carefully.










Sorry that this isn't HD related, but I'm poe'd out of my mind at TWC right now and this seemed like a good place to vent TWC horror stories. I swear of Verizon, Comcast, Dish (building won't allow dishes outside my apartment) or even RCN were viable options I'd dump this sorry ***** of a cable system faster than a Fox News anchor absolves Bush of all his wrongdoings...

*BLEEPING MOTHER F****** A***HOLES!!!!*


----------



## John Mason

Originally Posted by laperacfo

"Did TWC fix the problems in nyc yet? I'm still having problems. I just got my cable installed yesterday. I have no channels at all. The time shows up on the cable box."


See this sometimes and fix it by pressing the SYSTEM ON/OFF button on my 8300HD remote. Also, at times the remote keys don't seem to work at all and pressing the "TV" button atop the remote cures this problem. -- John


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ruda* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am going purchasing Samsung T415 today. I heard that it has only 64 QAM. Is TWC in Ny area sending any digital signals in this range? If not I will settle for cheap over the air used satellite tuner. Please help me choose.



Last I checked, most cable channels were delivered by 256 QAM, only a limited number with 64 QAM. 64 QAM only for a cable QAM-capable STB is surprising; I'd want to confirm that with an online owner's manual or asking within another AVS forum such as HDTV tuning. -- John


----------



## TMSKILZ

I'm @ work & I was watching Bloomberg Ch, when the ticker @ the bottom of the show stated that TWC has retored the NFL NETWORK in some areas as per order of the FCC!


----------



## Tskobo

I subscribe to everything. I just went down to the service center to change my 8300hd because the hard drive was fried. When I got back, the box works fine, but some of the HD channels (706 and 709) say, "To Subscribe to this service, please call customer service". I called and they told me that there are some outages. However, this does not seem like an outage issue at all since my other premiums appear in HD just fine. In the past, an outage was just that, an outage. Is it me or is the customer service rep completely wrong and all they really need to do is turn the channel back on for me?


----------



## Dm84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tskobo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I subscribe to everything. I just went down to the service center to change my 8300hd because the hard drive was fried. When I got back, the box works fine, but some of the HD channels (706 and 709) say, "To Subscribe to this service, please call customer service". I called and they told me that there are some outages. However, this does not seem like an outage issue at all since my other premiums appear in HD just fine. In the past, an outage was just that, an outage. Is it me or is the customer service rep completely wrong and all they really need to do is turn the channel back on for me?



I know when I call CS on the Staten Island system, there is a menu option to have them reauthorize my boxes. As soon as I select that option, I get all my channels back.


----------



## jordyn

We just had about a 2 day outage in our building in the Financial District. Now things generally seem to be working again, but ever since the start of the outage something strange has been happening: I'm no longer able to get Dolby Digital audio from the cable box.


The digital connection itself seems to be fine, because when I go into More Settings and change the audio digital output setting to "Two Channel Only", everything seems fine. But when I switch this to "Dolby Digital", I get no audio at all. Odder still, my Receiver switches to DTS mode (not Dolby Digital) at this point. There's no way to force the receiver into Dolby Digital mode--it is supposed to automatically detect the audio stream.


I know a previous poster had a similar problem recently, but his problem seemed to be resolved after a reboot. I've rebooted my box and had no such luck. Has anyone seen a similar problem? Any advice?


----------



## Tskobo

I called back and actually (finally) spoke with someone who knows something. She said that when the cable line is served from a box (which happens when you switch a box), all that needs to be done is to send a signal back to the box. It's just amazing how clueless some can be! Everything's working fine now.


----------



## Tskobo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TMSKILZ* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm @ work & I was watching Bloomberg Ch, when the ticker @ the bottom of the show stated that TWC has retored the NFL NETWORK in some areas as per order of the FCC!



You'd think it's good news, but it only applies to the systems that they recently purchased (from Adelphia?) which already had the NFL Network. Also, you should know that the TWC is appealing the decision so that they can remove it! Now that's customer service!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tskobo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I subscribe to everything. I just went down to the service center to change my 8300hd because the hard drive was fried. When I got back, the box works fine, but some of the HD channels (706 and 709) say, "To Subscribe to this service, please call customer service". I called and they told me that there are some outages. However, this does not seem like an outage issue at all since my other premiums appear in HD just fine. In the past, an outage was just that, an outage. Is it me or is the customer service rep completely wrong and all they really need to do is turn the channel back on for me?



Every time I have installed a new box (back to the SD only days) initially I "got" stuff that I was not paying for. The "best" was when I first went digital; absolutely everything (including ALL the PPV movies) was wide open for about 10 days. When I swapped the 8300HD for my previous 8000SD, I got all the HDXtra channels open (had not subscribed at the time) BUT DiscHD and UnHD had "subscription service" notices. 3-4 days later I "lost" HDXtra and got DiscHD and UnHD like I should have had from the beginning.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

First off, I have been HT equipped for quite a while now; noticed years ago that some of the premium channels sent out DD 5.1 audio. I considered this a nice bonus as it was not a "service" that was marketed (or that carried additional charges).


I have always used a direct connection from whatever STB directly to my AVR via co-ax of optical (same signals, different transport method). STB always set to "Dolby Digital."


Enter the 8300HD and a HD set 2 1/2 months ago. At some point, I started to see a pattern. I switch to a program that is supposed to have DD 5.1, but I see my AVR saying "Pro Logic." Go into the 8300HD's settings, switch audio TO something else, then switch back. Bingo, it is now decoding DD 5.1.


It *seemed* that this happened whenever I looked at a diag page from the 8300. But lately, I'm not so sure... I'm getting the impression that it might "drop out" for some unknown reason. Oh, Passport 1.8.112.


Just curious, is anyone seeing this? If you do, please give version number.


----------



## CynKennard

Riverside_Guy,


If you have a recording about to start while another channel is also being recorded, you will get a message that it must change the channel for the new recording. After this, your 5.1 will be gone until you do the double switch that you mentioned. Fortunately, newer versions (2.5.051 and 2.5.066) do not have this problem.


Cynthia


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Ah, very interesting, I'll be on the lookout for that.


Of course, I'm also hoping that by the time we Manhattanites get SATA support, the software would be north of .070! One common complaint about the whole 2.5.x series is what folks call the "trick play" (FF, RW for the buffer) functions that don't work. All sorts of speculation about why, but it seems to have something to do with the buffer and the external drive. I'd be actually happier to wait until that issue is fully addressed before they push a new rev at me... unfortunately, as customers, we can't "go back to a previous release."


----------



## margoba

Bravo. I couldn't agree more. Please TWCNYC, don't push out the new 2.5.x software until you get the bugs out.


-barry



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ah, very interesting, I'll be on the lookout for that.
> 
> 
> Of course, I'm also hoping that by the time we Manhattanites get SATA support, the software would be north of .070! One common complaint about the whole 2.5.x series is what folks call the "trick play" (FF, RW for the buffer) functions that don't work. All sorts of speculation about why, but it seems to have something to do with the buffer and the external drive. I'd be actually happier to wait until that issue is fully addressed before they push a new rev at me... unfortunately, as customers, we can't "go back to a previous release."


----------



## livintoolive

So i had a Dell 2407WFP connected via DVI to my SA3250HD. DUe to the recent upgrade (from Passport 3.3 build 017 to 4.2 build 068), DVI is no longer working. My monitor displays "out of range signal, can not display video mode". The diagnostics mode of my box says HDCP failed HDMI disabled. However, the 2407wfp supports HDCP for 480i/p, 720p. Does anyone have any potential solutions? I have contacted tech support and they have scheduled a "specialized technician" but i doubt they will be of any help.


----------



## DaveW123

I just got my HDTV (Samsung LN-S4052D) and I'm not all that thrilled with the PQ. I am having the cable guy come in to look at it to see if anything can be done. I know the tv is capable of more than what I'm getting.


Anyways, I was just wondering what TWC customers thought of their reception, particularly in the SD channels. I'm tempted to get a CRT to watch normal programming...


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Of course, I'm also hoping that by the time we Manhattanites get SATA support, the software would be north of .070! One common complaint about the whole 2.5.x series is what folks call the "trick play" (FF, RW for the buffer) functions that don't work. All sorts of speculation about why, but it seems to have something to do with the buffer and the external drive. I'd be actually happier to wait until that issue is fully addressed before they push a new rev at me... unfortunately, as customers, we can't "go back to a previous release."



Reports indicate that there are no problems with the "Trick Play" buffer in normal operations. The trick play live buffer only goes haywire when you hook up an extrernal drive. So, if you don't try to do anything outside their normal specs, the new releases should maintain your normal trick play functionality.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CynKennard* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you have a recording about to start while another channel is also being recorded, you will get a message that it must change the channel for the new recording. After this, your 5.1 will be gone until you do the double switch that you mentioned. Fortunately, newer versions (2.5.051 and 2.5.066) do not have this problem.



More specifically, whenever the box makes (or tries to make) a "DING" sound (such as when you go into the DIAG mode, or when you get a popup message saying that a program is scheduled to record, Press "A" to Record, "B" to cancel -- or something like that), it quickly switches from DD to PCM to make the DING sound. Unfortunately in the current release, it forgets to switch back to Dolby Digital, no matter which setting you've chosen in the menu, and that's why your receiver says it's now in DPL mode.


So, you have to go to the advanced settings, set the sound to 2 Channel, and then back to PCM to get it working.


Some receivers don't react quickly enough to the quick change from DD to PCM for you the hear the "DING" sound, so you might not even realize it's happened.


Scott


----------



## emarkman

Can someone please tell me why my HDMI capability has suddenly been lost. I have TWCNY and a Scientific Atl 8300HD box. It was working fine for the first 7 months...but now I've gone through 2 boxes and I still can't use anything other than component!!!! TWCNY are idiots...they say..."we officially do and don't support it". WHAT KIND OF ANSWER IS THAT!?


SHOULD I BOTHER GETTING A 3RD BOX? OR AM I WASTING MY TIME???


----------



## scherer326

hdmi works fine with me. just got a new box yesterday


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *emarkman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can someone please tell me why my HDMI capability has suddenly been lost. I have TWCNY and a Scientific Atl 8300HD box. It was working fine for the first 7 months...but now I've gone through 2 boxes and I still can't use anything other than component!!!! TWCNY are idiots...they say..."we officially do and don't support it". WHAT KIND OF ANSWER IS THAT!?
> 
> 
> SHOULD I BOTHER GETTING A 3RD BOX? OR AM I WASTING MY TIME???



Ironically, i'm awaiting delivery of an HDMI cable from an online "store" today. And AFAIK, TWC =should= support it; after all, there IS an opening on the back of the 8300 box for HDMI.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *livintoolive* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So i had a Dell 2407WFP connected via DVI to my SA3250HD. DUe to the recent upgrade (from Passport 3.3 build 017 to 4.2 build 068), DVI is no longer working. My monitor displays "out of range signal, can not display video mode". The diagnostics mode of my box says HDCP failed HDMI disabled. However, the 2407wfp supports HDCP for 480i/p, 720p. Does anyone have any potential solutions? I have contacted tech support and they have scheduled a "specialized technician" but i doubt they will be of any help.



I know this sounds basic, but have you tried a "cold boot" (unplug the box, wait 30 seconds, plug it back in, press the power button when the correct time reappears)?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Reports indicate that there are no problems with the "Trick Play" buffer in normal operations. The trick play live buffer only goes haywire when you hook up an extrernal drive. So, if you don't try to do anything outside their normal specs, the new releases should maintain your normal trick play functionality.



Exactly Scott... but do you seriously think I can resist adding an external drive once I get the ability ? Isn't this the era (Gen T?) where succumbing to temptation is completely cool and admirable?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> More specifically, whenever the box makes (or tries to make) a "DING" sound (such as when you go into the DIAG mode, or when you get a popup message saying that a program is scheduled to record, Press "A" to Record, "B" to cancel -- or something like that), it quickly switches from DD to PCM to make the DING sound. Unfortunately in the current release, it forgets to switch back to Dolby Digital, no matter which setting you've chosen in the menu, and that's why your receiver says it's now in DPL mode.



Yes I did get a warning thingee about 2 recordings and as Cynthia said, I heard the volume jack up when it switched out of DD 5.1 mode. Interesting to know the why... thanks Scott.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *emarkman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can someone please tell me why my HDMI capability has suddenly been lost. I have TWCNY and a Scientific Atl 8300HD box. It was working fine for the first 7 months...but now I've gone through 2 boxes and I still can't use anything other than component!!!! TWCNY are idiots...they say..."we officially do and don't support it". WHAT KIND OF ANSWER IS THAT!?
> 
> 
> SHOULD I BOTHER GETTING A 3RD BOX? OR AM I WASTING MY TIME???



This happened to me once... I had taken the box to another location to test some stuff I had recorded; when I got back and turned everything on, the TV kept saying it couldn't detect a signal. Did some powering down and up of both units and it eventually did find the signal.


When having an issue, I think it best to state what software rev you may be on... it's pretty clear there are specific issues with specific software revs...


----------



## margoba

Note: this is a real, serious posting. It's not a joke. My 8300HD works fine except for playback of previously recorded shows. Even playback is fine, unless I have watched Fox News (channel 46) since the last reboot. If I have watched Fox News since the last reboot, and then try to play a previously recorded show, the screen goes blank, and the box freezes. Reboots (warm or cold) don't seem to affect this behavior.


This same bizarre behavior is happening on both of my 8300HD boxes. I'm pretty sure it's only been happening for a few days. I first noticed it on Friday, August 4th.


Any ideas?


-barry


----------



## beatles6

Does anyone know if the 8300 HD DVR will output HDMI and compnent video simultaneously? I want to upgrade from the 8000 but the PIP feature on my new Panasonic plasma will not work with HDMI. I would only change the box if I can use the HDMI and component connections together.


----------



## Paul Chiu

The 3250HD does not and I don't think the DVR HD boxes does either.


This is how TWC can charge you $9 more a month for another HDTV....


Paul






> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beatles6* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if the 8300 HD DVR will outout HDMI and compnent video simultaneously? I want to upgrade from thr 8000 but the PIP feature on my new Panasonic plasma will not work with HDMI. I would only change the box if I can use the HDMI and component connections together.


----------



## ZMike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Note: this is a real, serious posting. It's not a joke. My 8300HD works fine except for playback of previously recorded shows. Even playback is fine, unless I have watched Fox News (channel 46) since the last reboot. If I have watched Fox News since the last reboot, and then try to play a previously recorded show, the screen goes blank, and the box freezes. Reboots (warm or cold) don't seem to affect this behavior.
> 
> 
> This same bizarre behavior is happening on both of my 8300HD boxes. I'm pretty sure it's only been happening for a few days. I first noticed it on Friday, August 4th.
> 
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> 
> -barry



If you're in Queens your 8300HD software was updated to 2.5.006 a few days ago according to posts I read here.


Mike


----------



## livintoolive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I know this sounds basic, but have you tried a "cold boot" (unplug the box, wait 30 seconds, plug it back in, press the power button when the correct time reappears)?




It was one of the first things i tried. Unfortunately, always reacts the same way


----------



## realdeal1115

Since the recent software update, on the SD channels, instead of the black bars I get grey bars instead. Anyone else? Any way to get my black bars back?


----------



## DaveW123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I beg to differ on this point -- I have been watching PBS-HD for about 14 months now, and while there was always a little bit of seeming bandwidth-starvation, in the last month or so it has gotten really really bad.
> 
> 
> I checked in on the Garrison Keillor's Great Performances and due to the nature of the programming (very few close-ups and no fast motion whatsoever) it was not noticeable. But watch something where there is some fast motion (not sure what exactly that might be on PBS), where they do talking-head interviews, or a musical performance where they zoom in on a singer and you'll notice what I am talking about.
> 
> 
> I hadn't watched anything on PBS-HD for a while, and now that Soundstage is back, and the "Legends Of Jazz With Ramesy Lewis" (the smearing on this very-recently-produced show is about the worst I've seen -- if anyone doesn't believe me, check it out -- it's on twice daily, nearly every day, and the facial smearing during the interviews is discomforting) is having some interesting performers on, I've been checking in more regularly, and it is really really bad.
> 
> 
> Scott



Cablevision has a channel like that. I'm glad others are experiencing it too as I thought it was my tv that was causing the smearing. The weird flowing hair when people move is quite eerie.


----------



## DaveW123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I look at things like DISC-HD; video mostly, all well and evenly lit. I do not see any motion blur or smearing there. It's certainly possible that sets with slower pixel response time may show it; it's hard for me to really judge that as the 2 LCD HD sets I watched for good amounts of time both have a 8ms specification.



Riverside Guy, is 8ms considered one of the fastest? Sharp has a 6ms on their aquous sets. That is probably industry leading. I was afraid that the 2ms made a difference in choppiness in some of the pictures I get but I think it is more of a signal issue. I think I came into this HD thing with too high of an expectation, especially the SD channels.


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *realdeal99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Since the recent software update, on the SD channels, instead of the black bars I get grey bars instead. Anyone else? Any way to get my black bars back?



I noticed this too. Can't figure out a way to return the black bars.


----------



## csundbom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I noticed this too. Can't figure out a way to return the black bars.



Tell the box to stretch 4x3 content, and have the television aspect set to 4x3. If you have the box add the side-bars you will lose horizontal resolution as well.


Also, make sure you have 480i/p enabled as an output resolution. I've had reports of the box defaulting to HD only resolutions after the firmware upgrade.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beatles6* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if the 8300 HD DVR will output HDMI and compnent video simultaneously? I want to upgrade from the 8000 but the PIP feature on my new Panasonic plasma will not work with HDMI. I would only change the box if I can use the HDMI and component connections together.



The answer is definitely "Yes". I have this setup working for me right now.


Of course, the answer is qualified by the fact that one never knows what will happen in future code releases.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaveW123* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cablevision has a channel like that. I'm glad others are experiencing it too as I thought it was my tv that was causing the smearing. The weird flowing hair when people move is quite eerie.



Please call PBS and add your voice to the complaints. I have. I would hope that if enough people call and complain, maybe they'll do something about it???


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Wasn't it Scott that originally turned me onto the that "trick" of 4:3 stretch on the cable box, then 4:3 on the TV?


FYI, you will notice this "trick" will not work on CBS HD when they show 4:3 content. Not only that, but sometimes you will see black, but half way through a commercial storm, it will switch to light gray. Explanation was they send a full 16:9 image that has gray added in the studio.


As for PBS, I've seen freaking almost stationary things (like talking heads) show schmear. BUT, I caught a snippet of some Austin City thing whilst surfing that seemed to be much better... at least for the 45 seconds I watched. _MAYBE_ they be listening????


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wasn't it Scott that originally turned me onto the that "trick" of 4:3 stretch on the cable box, then 4:3 on the TV?



I believe it was a Scott-- but Eric Scott, I think,

but that's not why I'm posting


I know there is the lengthy thread for the SATA external drive in the forum but I'm most interested in our specific TW neighborhood. Now that the new software is trickling in, has anyone here set up an external drive yet?


Please keep us posted.









TIA


----------



## 10k

Sorry if this is a stupid question, but does the HD cable box that TWC provides have a firewire port that is enabled and allows viewing of the video and changing channels over firewire?


Thanks!


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> FYI, you will notice this "trick" will not work on CBS HD when they show 4:3 content. Not only that, but sometimes you will see black, but half way through a commercial storm, it will switch to light gray. Explanation was they send a full 16:9 image that has gray added in the studio.



When CBS broadcasts a show in HD, the commercials that originate from network have black bars. The local commercials have grey bars...

-JMP


----------



## beatles6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The answer is definitely "Yes". I have this setup working for me right now.
> 
> 
> Of course, the answer is qualified by the fact that one never knows what will happen in future code releases.



Is there a noticeable difference between the HDMI and component picture quality?


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beatles6* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is there a noticeable difference between the HDMI and component picture quality?



I have them BOTH, connected to different inputs on my Pioneer (plasma) media receiver on one end, and the HDMI connection on the 8300 cable box. I don't see =any= difference between them, and i switch back and forth all the time!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have them BOTH, connected to different inputs on my Pioneer (plasma) media receiver on one end, and the HDMI connection on the 8300 cable box. I don't see =any= difference between them, and i switch back and forth all the time!



FWIW I tested STB to TV via component and HDMI. Visible difference, the component was darker and a tad muddier. My DVD player only has a component out, so I waited until there was a broadcast of a film I had on DVD... again, the PQ seemed to follow the same pattern, component output from the DVD was darker than that from the STB/HDMI connection. Fortunately, the DVD player did have some built in controls, so I went 2 notches towards the "lighter" setting and got the over gamma from both sources to be very similar.


Bottom line is some see differences, others don't. You're just going to have to test this for yourself!


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> FWIW I tested STB to TV via component and HDMI. Visible difference, the component was darker and a tad muddier. My DVD player only has a component out, so I waited until there was a broadcast of a film I had on DVD... again, the PQ seemed to follow the same pattern, component output from the DVD was darker than that from the STB/HDMI connection. Fortunately, the DVD player did have some built in controls, so I went 2 notches towards the "lighter" setting and got the over gamma from both sources to be very similar.
> 
> 
> Bottom line is some see differences, others don't. You're just going to have to test this for yourself!



I think, as you're alluding to, you can adjust the settings on your HD set to compensate, for PQ. Additionally, it just might depend on the type of TV you have. For ex, on my Pioneer, their is *no* noticeable lighter/darker difference on the SD channels between HDMI and component..none at ALL.


Additionally, i recently bought a $70 HDMI cable online, from bettercables.com. I compared with the *$160* MONSTER HDMI cable i bought from Best Buy. I saw NO difference in PQ at =all= between the two cables, so think twice before you spend/waste your money on an expensive cable.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beatles6* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is there a noticeable difference between the HDMI and component picture quality?



If you look in the history of this thread, this question gets asked about weekly, and the answer for myself (and at least a few others) is that the difference is basically nonexistant for HD programming, but the HDMI is noticeably (but subtly) better for SD programming.


Scott


----------



## laperacfo

When I watch HD channels like CBS, WB, FOX on HD cable, some shows will show more red. It seems like my LCD TV's color settings are not set up properly, but it is. This only happens on some specific shows. When I switch to some other HD channel, it will be fine. When that show is over and another show is on, it's fine.


----------



## AndyHDTV

this was said in a article:

"Meanwhile, Santelle was more optimistic about ESPN2 high definition and ESPNU coming to Time Warner."

I really think we're close to making it happen, especially ESPN2 HD, and we're getting pretty close with ESPNU, Santelle said. I'll say anywhere from 30 to 60 days.

-

-

-

-

the quotes are at the bottom of the article, which also mentions the feud with the NFL.

http://www.thestate.com/mld/thestate...s/15247989.htm


----------



## Tskobo

While I am all for more HD, including ESPN2, what about Starz, Cinemax, and TMC?? I visit my folks in Philly and they've got it all on Comcast as well as ESPN2 and NFL Network! How can Time Warner honestly be labeled as the #2 cable provider in the U.S. when they are just sooo mickey mouse and so far behind the leader! For cryin' out loud, don't they know how many Crap channels they offer?? (HSN, QVC, AM Store, Fit TV, The Word Network??...and all those "in-demand TV shows" that aren't worth watching at all!). They seriously need to get a clue!


----------



## ZMike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tskobo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> While I am all for more HD, including ESPN2, what about Starz, Cinemax, and TMC?? I visit my folks in Philly and they've got it all on Comcast as well as ESPN2 and NFL Network! How can Time Warner honestly be labeled as the #2 cable provider in the U.S. when they are just sooo mickey mouse and so far behind the leader! For cryin' out loud, don't they know how many Crap channels they offer?? (HSN, QVC, AM Store, Fit TV, The Word Network??...and all those "in-demand TV shows" that aren't worth watching at all!). They seriously need to get a clue!



There's more--for 10 bucks extra you get 16 Mbps internet on Comcast in NJ. For 25 extra you get 8 Mbps on TWC. Try to write that check.










Mike


----------



## Zeppo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> this was said in a article:
> 
> "Meanwhile, Santelle was more optimistic about ESPN2 high definition and ESPNU coming to Time Warner."
> 
> I really think we're close to making it happen, especially ESPN2 HD, and we're getting pretty close with ESPNU, Santelle said. I'll say anywhere from 30 to 60 days.
> 
> -
> 
> -
> 
> -
> 
> -
> 
> the quotes are at the bottom of the article, which also mentions the feud with the NFL.
> 
> http://www.thestate.com/mld/thestate...s/15247989.htm



Man, this NFL/TWC feud is pretty depressing. I guess eventually they will work something out, but it's not looking good for this season. At least it's good to know that greed and avarice are alive and well in the corporate landscape. . . . I do wish I could get a dish in my apartment, but it's not worth the fight with the landlord, since as far as I know I have no legal right to mount such a device.


----------



## Ant0nik

I just got time warner DTV Intro package, but I'm getting HBO and many extra channels, will these get flushed, or did the person that did this for me mess up and signed me up for extras?


----------



## ZMike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ant0nik* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just got time warner DTV Intro package, but I'm getting HBO and many extra channels, will these get flushed, or did the person that did this for me mess up and signed me up for extras?



Not sure what you mean by "many extra channels" but when you buy HBO you get


"6 FREE additional channels: HBO 2, HBO Signature, HBO Zone, HBO Family, HBO Comedy, HBO Latino" according to TWC website.


Mike


----------



## Ant0nik




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ZMike* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not sure what you mean by "many extra channels" but when you buy HBO you get
> 
> 
> "6 FREE additional channels: HBO 2, HBO Signature, HBO Zone, HBO Family, HBO Comedy, HBO Latino" according to TWC website.
> 
> 
> Mike



Sorry for being unclear, I'm pretty much getting most of everything TWC offers when I only should be getting a small fraction of that, just wondering if this is a normal occurance when getting new service and the new code wasn't sent out yet, or if the customer rep signed me up for it all. I guess I'll just call them.


----------



## rgrossman

It's quite normal. It'll probably disappear in a few days. Enjoy it while you've got it.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zeppo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I do wish I could get a dish in my apartment, but it's not worth the fight with the landlord, since as far as I know I have no legal right to mount such a device.



As I understand it, there are two key factors in using a dish; it's direction and height in the sky. I understand the Dish satellite is around 230 degrees and about 30 degrees up. A line of sight to those specifications would seem to indicate possible success. However, there seems to be a big gotcha... they typically do NOT carry the local stations, and in NY, that means a lot. I gather they expect that if you can locate the dish, you can also locate a OTA antenna to get the local HD channels. Which could be extremely difficult depending on exactly where in the city you happen to be located.


----------



## realdeal1115

Is there a site where I can look at the month's HD lineup for the HD Channels availbel on Time Warner?


Thanks Guys!


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *realdeal99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is there a site where I can look at the month's HD lineup for the HD Channels availbel on Time Warner?
> 
> 
> Thanks Guys!



nope

you'll jus have to go to each channels website and look at their Schedule.

no HD provider is that nice!


----------



## petp13

noobie help please...just got a pioneer plasma and will be calling TWC to get HD service installed in my apartment.

can someone tell me how many different cable boxes does TWC offer that output via HDMI? i know the SA8300 has, is there a non-HDD box too? is there one cable box in particular that i should be asking for?

many thanks


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ant0nik* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just got time warner DTV Intro package, but I'm getting HBO and many extra channels, will these get flushed, or did the person that did this for me mess up and signed me up for extras?



Yes, if you read back about 2 pages (and about once a month historically), this question is answered.


*** When you get a new box, random channels may be enabled or disabled (blocked) that you should or shouldn't be getting. Within a week, everything will go back to normal when the box refreshes itself from the head-end. If there is a channel that is blocked that you want to see, a call to the service center to send a signal to your box will set everything to the way it's supposed to be, and you will lose any "bonus" channels you are getting. ***


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *realdeal99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is there a site where I can look at the month's HD lineup for the HD Channels availbel on Time Warner?
> 
> 
> Thanks Guys!



Yes -- you can go to tv.yahoo.com, enter your zipcode, select Time Warner Digital cable, and select the channels you want to see a guide of. Then you can look as much as 2 weeks into the future.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tskobo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> While I am all for more HD, including ESPN2, what about Starz, Cinemax, and TMC?? I visit my folks in Philly and they've got it all on Comcast as well as ESPN2 and NFL Network! How can Time Warner honestly be labeled as the #2 cable provider in the U.S. when they are just sooo mickey mouse and so far behind the leader! For cryin' out loud, don't they know how many Crap channels they offer?? (HSN, QVC, AM Store, Fit TV, The Word Network??...and all those "in-demand TV shows" that aren't worth watching at all!). They seriously need to get a clue!



This is true. This complaint has been raging on these boards forever. In fact, there is a thread with hundreds of postings specifically devoted to bitching about TWC's HD offerings:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=652328 


Locally, TWC's excuse is that they are "out of bandwidth" and cannot add anymore HD channels.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Interesting article in the Times:

http://www.nytimes.com/2006/08/14/te...14verizon.html


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes -- you can go to tv.yahoo.com, enter your zipcode, select Time Warner Digital cable, and select the channels you want to see a guide of. Then you can look as much as 2 weeks into the future.



Oh, that's interesting. Along similar lines, I use tvguide.com. They have a "Big Movie Guide" section (register to get your zip and cable system recognized in a cookie). Sort it by "network" and you can scroll down to the 700's. Gives you a listing of all the movies for each day for that 2 week period. Includes ratings, which can be useful (i.e. look at 3 and 4 star ones)..plus you can click on the title and get a bunch of more specific information. The big review is only from them, it would have been totally kick-ass if they linked to rottentomatoes!


----------



## Ant0nik




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, if you read back about 2 pages (and about once a month historically), this question is answered.
> 
> 
> *** When you get a new box, random channels may be enabled or disabled (blocked) that you should or shouldn't be getting. Within a week, everything will go back to normal when the box refreshes itself from the head-end. If there is a channel that is blocked that you want to see, a call to the service center to send a signal to your box will set everything to the way it's supposed to be, and you will lose any "bonus" channels you are getting. ***



Yeah sorry for being redundant, Its pretty nice i can see all the HD channels except for two, nice preview of all their offerings, only channel I'm not getting that I should is Food Network :-D


----------



## Dm84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *petp13* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> noobie help please...just got a pioneer plasma and will be calling TWC to get HD service installed in my apartment.
> 
> can someone tell me how many different cable boxes does TWC offer that output via HDMI? i know the SA8300 has, is there a non-HDD box too? is there one cable box in particular that i should be asking for?
> 
> many thanks



I know on Staten Island, they tried forcing me to get an SA 8300 and paying extra each month for DVR. Instead I'm just running a DVI->HDMI cable out of the SA 3250 and using stereo audio cables for the sound. I don't understand why they couldn't just disable the DVR functionality on the 8300.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dm84* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I know on Staten Island, they tried forcing me to get an SA 8300 and paying extra each month for DVR. Instead I'm just running a DVI->HDMI cable out of the SA 3250 and using stereo audio cables for the sound. I don't understand why they couldn't just disable the DVR functionality on the 8300.



I'll tell you why -- the 8300HD is quite a bit more expensive than the SA3250. So TWC doesn't want to give out those babies to people who aren't paying the extra $15/mo for the DVR.


Come on -- you know you want one.  Seriously, even taking into account all of their flaws, they are pretty key additions to your HDTV setup.


----------



## A10Fan

Hi, I'm going to be moving to Queens at the end of August. I was just wondering, is YES HD part of the HD package? I noticed on the Time Warner website it isn't, but I was wondernig if it's not up to date or something. Kinda disappointed if it isn't.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *A10Fan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm going to be moving to Queens at the end of August. I was just wondering, is YES HD part of the HD package? I noticed on the Time Warner website it isn't, but I was wondernig if it's not up to date or something. Kinda disappointed if it isn't.



Yes, YES-HD does come as part of the package, sorta. They don't advertise it, but it comes in on Ch. 708 (or is it 712?) the "HD Specials" channel ONLY when there is a game that is being broadcast in HD. Otherwise that channel is a grey screen.


There is something half-assed about what they're doing though, since people seem to report that they can't set future games to record on their DVRs and games sometimes get cut off early(!).


----------



## A10Fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, YES-HD does come as part of the package, sorta. They don't advertise it, but it comes in on Ch. 708 (or is it 712?) the "HD Specials" channel ONLY when there is a game that is being broadcast in HD. Otherwise that channel is a grey screen.
> 
> 
> There is something half-assed about what they're doing thugh, since people seem to report that they can't set future games to record on their DVRs and games sometimes get cut off early(!).



Thanks for the info. I'm assuming from your post that not all Yankee games are broadcast in HD?


I dealt with this with Comcast when I lived in Boston (they recently adopted a station solely for NESN-HD, hopefully TWC does this!!)


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *A10Fan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. I'm assuming from your post that not all Yankee games are broadcast in HD?



Correct. I believe that all home games are broadcast in HD (when they don't conflict with local broadcast networks' coverage, which is not always in HD -- Fox especially is in SD widescreen), and I also believe that the away games in Boston are the only ones broadcast in HD.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Correct. I believe that all home games are broadcast in HD (when they don't conflict with local broadcast networks' coverage, which is not always in HD -- Fox especially is in SD widescreen), and I also believe that the away games in Boston are the only ones broadcast in HD.



I'll elaborate on this.


Channels 708 and 712 are YES-HD and MSG-HD respectively. There are usually only activated by Time Warner when a game is going to be on. The channel is only available to be set to record while a game is on, and a few hours after the game (they recently altered the schedule so that the window for 1 game is now about 8 hours, and the DVR can only set this channel during that time.... I still don't get why... but whatever...)


All home game broadcasted by YES are in HD (channel 708 in NYC).

All Sunday night ESPN games (home and away) are in HD (channel 725).


No Game shown on channel 9 or FOX Saturday is available in HD (FOX is SD-Widescreen)


Following Road YES games are in HD and on channel 708 on TWC

YANKEES ROAD HIGH DEFINITION TELECASTS (34)

DATE OPPONENT TIME

May 1 Boston Red Sox 7:05 p.m.

May 2 Boston Red Sox 7:05 p.m.

May 22 Boston Red Sox 7:05 p.m.

May 23 Boston Red Sox 7:05 p.m.

May 24 Boston Red Sox 7:05 p.m.

June 2 Baltimore Orioles 7:05 p.m.

June 3 Baltimore Orioles 4:35 p.m.

June 4 Baltimore Orioles 1:35 p.m.

June 18 Washington Nationals 1:05 p.m.

June 21 Philadephia Phillies 7:05 p.m.

June 22 Philadelphia Phillies 7:05 p.m.

July 3 Cleveland Indians 7:05 p.m.

July 4 Cleveland Indians 6:05 p.m.

July 5 Cleveland Indians 7:05 p.m.

July 6 Cleveland Indians 7:05 p.m.

July 7 Tampa Bay Devil Rays 7:15 p.m.

July 8 Tampa Bay Devil Rays 7:15 p.m.

July 9 Tampa Bay Devil Rays 1:15 p.m.

July 20 Toronto Blue Jays 7:05 p.m.

July 22 Toronto Blue Jays 4:05 p.m.

July 23 Toronto Blue Jays 1:05 p.m.

August 4 Baltimore Orioles 7:05 p.m.

August 5 Baltimore Orioles 4:35 p.m.

August 6 Baltimore Orioles 1:35 p.m.

August 8 Chicago White Sox 8:05 p.m.

August 9 Chicago White Sox 8:05 p.m.

August 10 Chicago White Sox 8:05 p.m.

August 21 Boston Red Sox 1:05 p.m.

September 9 Baltimore Orioles 4:35 p.m.

September 10 Baltimore Orioles 1:35 p.m.

September 11 Baltimore Orioles 7:05 p.m.

September 18 Toronto Blue Jays 7:05 p.m.

September 19 Toronto Blue Jays 7:05 p.m.

September 20 Toronto Blue Jays 7:05 p.m.


Following games are what they call "enahanced Definiton" (i guess the sound is better) and is shown on 708

YANKEES ROAD ENHANCED DEFINITION TELECASTS (22)

DATE OPPONENT TIME

May 3 Tampa Bay Devil Rays 7:15 p.m.

May 4 Tampa Bay Devil Rays 7:15 p.m.

May 5 Texas Rangers 8:05 p.m.

May 6 Texas Rangers 8:05 p.m.

May 7 Texas Rangers 2:05 p.m.

May 29 Detroit Tigers 1:05 p.m.

May 30 Detroit Tigers 7:05 p.m.

May 31 Detroit Tigers 7:05 p.m.

June 1 Detroit Tigers 7:05 p.m.

July 24 Texas Rangers 8:05 p.m.

July 26 Texas Rangers 8:05 p.m.

August 22 Seattle Mariners 10:05 p.m.

August 23 Seattle Mariners 10:05 p.m.

August 24 Seattle Mariners 10:05 p.m.

August 25 L.A. Angels of Anaheim 10:05 p.m.

August 26 L.A. Angels of Anaheim 4:05 p.m.

August 27 L.A. Angels of Anaheim 3:35 p.m.

September 4 Kansas City Royals 8:10 p.m.

September 5 Kansas City Royals 8:10 p.m.

September 6 Kansas City Royals 8:10 p.m.

September 23 Tampa Bay Devil Rays 7:15 p.m.

September 24 Tampa Bay Devil Rays 1:15 p.m.

September 25 Tampa Bay Devil Rays 7:15


I hope Friday afternoon's rainout makeup vs Boston will be added to the active schedule... I assume it will be done in HD by YES... hopefully Time Warner figures that out... currently the program guide doesn't indicate it.


O - and don't always go by the Program Guide. you'll be surprised sometimes that games will be on and the guide won't say they should be.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Following games are what they call "enahanced Definiton" (i guess the sound is better) and is shown on 708



I think that "enhanced definition" is either a widescreen SD broadcast or just them upconverting the SD picture to be sent over the HD channel so it will have a slightly sharper picture.


----------



## Dm84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'll tell you why -- the 8300HD is quite a bit more expensive than the SA3250. So TWC doesn't want to give out those babies to people who aren't paying the extra $15/mo for the DVR.
> 
> 
> Come on -- you know you want one.  Seriously, even taking into account all of their flaws, they are pretty key additions to your HDTV setup.



I want one, but my parents don't. All they understand is that they're paying TWC over $150/month for 3 cable boxes and a cable modem, and don't want to give TWC an extra $20/month for DVR on one box.


And there's no way TWC is losing money on any of the boxes they rent to us.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think that "enhanced definition" is either a widescreen SD broadcast or just them upconverting the SD picture to be sent over the HD channel so it will have a slightly sharper picture.



There's no "i think".


I've been watching for 2 years.


I haven't noticed a significant picture difference - and it definitely isn't widescreen-SD


----------



## kbuzz3

Newbie here and i apologize is this is not the best forum for this post but would appreicate any suggestions or referrals to other forums.


Im in NYC with a sammy hlp 467AN Dlp with a SA HD DVR. Hooked up via HDMI. The box died last week (3x in a year but thats another story). I replaced the 8300 with a new SA 8300. This box would not work via hdmi. So I installed it via component.



I now feel there is about an extra 1" zoom in the picture via the new box, particuarly on HD channels. E.g., the top of heads are cropped and the station logos look a bit high and to the center. It's driving me nuts. I have adjusted the aspect ratios via the advanced menu settings in the box to no avail.


It is hard to diagnose this issue. Is it the box or the TV. The TV was definatley "reset" because i had to disable power to swtich boxes. The only other thought is the box's output setting. I believe on the first box I only set the output 1080 but now its set to output all formats. I have experimented with changing the outputs but it does not seem to solve the problem.


I suspect its the TV becuasue i think via my dvd player through dvi seems a bit zoomed too. Any thoughts would be appreciated. Even if its just a sammy contact number.


----------



## pdroth

In Queens, I rec'd the update about 2 wks ago and have noticed that ever since then, I receive the Black Screen HDCP error at least once a day, and my Harmony remote no longer powers on/off the DVR.


On the plus side, turning off the 8300 (manually of course) no longer causes the flickering power on/off that I used to get after the update prior.


Anyone else seeing this as well?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dm84* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I want one, but my parents don't. All they understand is that they're paying TWC over $150/month for 3 cable boxes and a cable modem, and don't want to give TWC an extra $20/month for DVR on one box.
> 
> 
> And there's no way TWC is losing money on any of the boxes they rent to us.



Pricing doesn't seem correct. The 8300HD DVR is an extra 9.95/month. There is a HDXtra tier (2 InHDs and 2 HDNet +ESPN HD) that is normally something like 9 bucks a month. BUT, there is a combo price of the DVR and HDXtra for 15 bucks.


Despite all the bitching we do about these boxes, it's actually way ahead technology-wise. 2 tuners, records HD AND DD 5.1, you can record 2 channels and watch a third recorded program, truly a dream. Plus the normal DVR things like pausing live TV, a 1 hour buffer, on and on. I "resisted" going DVR for a long time, but once I did I quickly realized what being liberated from "the schedule" really meant!


BTW, I DO understand the "parent" part... sometimes I find it impossible to convince my mother to heed my advice... even though there have been things that took me a long while to convince her of that she ends up being extremely thankful for.


----------



## ZMike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbuzz3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...Im in NYC with a sammy hlp 467AN Dlp with a SA HD DVR. Hooked up via HDMI. The box died last week (3x in a year but thats another story). I replaced the 8300 with a new SA 8300. This box would not work via hdmi. So I installed it via component.
> 
> 
> 
> I now feel there is about an extra 1" zoom in the picture via the new box, particuarly on HD channels. E.g., the top of heads are cropped and the station logos look a bit high and to the center. It's driving me nuts. I have adjusted the aspect ratios via the advanced menu settings in the box to no avail.
> 
> 
> It is hard to diagnose this issue. Is it the box or the TV. The TV was definatley "reset" because i had to disable power to swtich boxes. The only other thought is the box's output setting. I believe on the first box I only set the output 1080 but now its set to output all formats. I have experimented with changing the outputs but it does not seem to solve the problem.
> 
> 
> I suspect its the TV becuasue i think via my dvd player through dvi seems a bit zoomed too. Any thoughts would be appreciated. Even if its just a sammy contact number.



Assuming you tried the hard reset (pull the plug) thing on the box and had TWC reset it from their office, I think the first thing you need to do is force TWC to deliver a box to you that has a working HDMI connection so that you can compare "apples with apples".


Mike


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbuzz3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I now feel there is about an extra 1" zoom in the picture via the new box, particuarly on HD channels. E.g., the top of heads are cropped and the station logos look a bit high and to the center. It's driving me nuts. I have adjusted the aspect ratios via the advanced menu settings in the box to no avail.



I sort of recall this being an issue with a newer release of the operating system on the 8300HD. I think that I recall people recently complaining about EXACTLY this issue on this thread (which, by the way, is a slighly more appropriate forum to post to, since the people there are more knowledgeable about the 8300HD specifically):

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...4&page=1&pp=30 


Note that you MUST find out from the diagnostics screen (and post) which version/release of the software your box is running to be able to get any useful information at all.


----------



## kbuzz3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I sort of recall this being an issue with a newer release of the operating system on the 8300HD. I think that I recall people recently complaining about EXACTLY this issue on this thread (which, by the way, is a slighly more appropriate forum to post to, since the people there are more knowledgeable about the 8300HD specifically):
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...4&page=1&pp=30
> 
> 
> Note that you MUST find out from the diagnostics screen (and post) which version/release of the software your box is running to be able to get any useful information at all.




Thanks scott for the reply. Tried to search the thread you posted but cant find anything and its hundreds of pages. Any idea on search terms? "Over scan"


Software is passport echo 1.8112. Maybe my prior box had updated software?


Finally, has anyone confirmed that tmc actually offers a hd dvr that does have a working hdmi output. I could probably just go down to 23rd and rehook up the hdmi cable. Then icould see if this problem is still an issue.


thanks


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbuzz3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks scott for the reply. Any idea how i check what software im running. Also i tried to search the thread you posted but cant find anything and its hundreds of pages. Any idea on search terms? Over scan
> 
> 
> Finally, has anyone confirmed that tmc actually offers a hd dvr that does have a working hdmi output. I could probably just go down to 23rd and rehook up the hdmi cable. Then icould see if this problem is still an issue.
> 
> 
> thanks



search on zoom


I forget the keypress to get into the diagnostic mode, but search the same forum for the keyword "diagnostic" for your answer how to get into that. In NYC, the diagnostic channel (once you get in) is 1999.


The SA 8300HD does have a working HDMI output -- mine works just fine. It might take a little "magic" the first time to recognize, but it should work for you. I think it required me to have the TV powered up first and then powering up (after unplugging) the cable box.


Scott


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbuzz3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Finally, has anyone confirmed that tmc actually offers a hd dvr that does have a working hdmi output. I could probably just go down to 23rd and rehook up the hdmi cable. Then icould see if this problem is still an issue.
> 
> 
> thanks



As Scott said, the 8300 has a working HDMI port. I've been using it since March 2005. It does get a little flaky from time to time...but once the handshake is established it makes for a great picture.


----------



## realdeal1115

Ever since the software update my screen size is messed up. When watching SD, I sometimes have the gray bars, sometimes the black bars and sometimes the screen will automatically stretch... all while I am watching the same channel.


Anyone else with these issues know what to do?


Thanks


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As Scott said, the 8300 has a working HDMI port. I've been using it since March 2005. It does get a little flaky from time to time...but once the handshake is established it makes for a great picture.



When i use the HDMI cable to view channels (as opposed to component cable) there is a pronounced delay/lag time on seeing the channel as i switch from station to station...during that time the screen is black, altho i =am= hearing the audio of the new station. This is definitely an annoyance, this delay when using HDMI. Does anyone else in here have that sorta problem?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> search on zoom
> 
> 
> I forget the keypress to get into the diagnostic mode, but search the same forum for the keyword "diagnostic" for your answer how to get into that. In NYC, the diagnostic channel (once you get in) is 1999.
> 
> 
> The SA 8300HD does have a working HDMI output -- mine works just fine. It might take a little "magic" the first time to recognize, but it should work for you. I think it required me to have the TV powered up first and then powering up (after unplugging) the cable box.
> 
> 
> Scott



It's hold SELECT + EXIT for 3 seconds until you see "diag" on the box, then press them again to go to the full blown diagnostics (one of the options will tell how disk space, used and remaining free disk space). BUT, if you just want to check the software rev, simply tune to 996 and you get a single screen that lists it. Be aware that going to either of these places may reset some defaults that you may have previously set up.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Be aware that going to either of these places may reset some defaults that you may have previously set up.



This is a nice warning. Specifically, it will mess up your audio settings if your audio is set to "Dolby Digital". The sound will be forced to PCM 2 channel output. To restore your DD, you'll have to go to the advanced settings menu, audio settings, set your audio to something else, and then back to Dolby Digital....


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When i use the HDMI cable to view channels (as opposed to component cable) there is a pronounced delay/lag time on seeing the channel as i switch from station to station...during that time the screen is black, altho i =am= hearing the audio of the new station. This is definitely an annoyance, this delay when using HDMI. Does anyone else in here have that sorta problem?



This is probably due to something specific to your TV when switching resolutions. If this is really a problem for you, you can minimize its affect by only selecting 1080i (or 720p) as the only resolution that the box will output. This will force the box to convert everything to your chosen output format and will keep the TV from having to switch resolutions when you switch channels.


----------



## Dingo19

Let me tell you of my little nightmare with TWC.

I have a Samsung LNR328W, and TWC SA3800HD.

When I first recieved my 3800, I hooked it up to the Samsung using HDMI, and it worked first time and ran with no problems what so ever for nine months until one day the HDMI out from the 3800 seemed to just switch off.

I went in and got a replacement 3800 yesterday, took it home and still had no HDMI output, plus the new box would lock up when changing channels, take 20 minutes to get program guide info, output a really bad SD signal, or just give me a gray screen.

The first TWC rep I spoke to on the phone was next to usless, so I did a little digging and went into the 3800's diagnostic screen, to find that the HDMI output was blocked for HDCP reasons (the Samsung is assuredly HDCP compliant).

Another rep on the phone tried to tell me the TWC does not support HDMI, and was at a lose to explain why my first box was working and then stopped.

So when I went in the TWC office near the Flatiron today, I got yet another box and more glassy eyed responses to my questions about HDMI and HDCP.

All that I can figure is:


1. The HDMI input on the Samsung is dead, although unlikley.

2. There are some 3800s in TWC system that have HDMI enabled and some that dont, and it's just pot luck if you get one that is enabled.

3. At some point, unannounced, TWC dissabled the HDMI through firmware.


Any suggestions?


Cheers.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dingo19* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any suggestions?



Try this thread, which is both more appropriate as well as more knowledgeable about specific 3800 issues:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...4&page=1&pp=30


----------



## AndyHDTV

Just thought I would remind everyone what we're missing. Check out Dish Networks beautiful HD lineup. I'm going on long Vacation, I need it, Hopefully sometime in September I'll come back to a surprise addition on TWC.


Available in HD Package:

TNT HD

Discovery HD Theater

HDNet

HDNet Movies

ESPN HD

ESPN 2 HD

Universal HD

HGTV HD

NGC-HD

Food Network HD


Available with subscription to specific movie package:

HBO HD

Showtime HD

Starz HD


Available to all subscribers:

HD PPV Movies


Available with subscription to specific sports package:

Channels will vary,

NFL Network HD (Full Time Ch)

NHL Center Ice HD

MLB Extra innings HD


Available in VOOM HD Package:

Rave HD

Equator HD

Gallery HD

Animania HD

Rush HD

Ultra HD

Guy TV HD

Majestic HD

Monsters HD

HD News

Film Fest HD

Kung Fu HD

WorldSport HD

World Cinema HD

Gameplay HD

Family Room HD

Treasure HD


----------



## kbuzz3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dingo19* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Let me tell you of my little nightmare with TWC.
> 
> I have a Samsung LNR328W, and TWC SA3800HD.
> 
> When I first recieved my 3800, I hooked it up to the Samsung using HDMI, and it worked first time and ran with no problems what so ever for nine months until one day the HDMI out from the 3800 seemed to just switch off.
> 
> I went in and got a replacement 3800 yesterday, took it home and still had no HDMI output, plus the new box would lock up when changing channels, take 20 minutes to get program guide info, output a really bad SD signal, or just give me a gray screen.
> 
> The first TWC rep I spoke to on the phone was next to usless, so I did a little digging and went into the 3800's diagnostic screen, to find that the HDMI output was blocked for HDCP reasons (the Samsung is assuredly HDCP compliant).
> 
> Another rep on the phone tried to tell me the TWC does not support HDMI, and was at a lose to explain why my first box was working and then stopped.
> 
> So when I went in the TWC office near the Flatiron today, I got yet another box and more glassy eyed responses to my questions about HDMI and HDCP.
> 
> All that I can figure is:
> 
> 
> 1. The HDMI input on the Samsung is dead, although unlikley.
> 
> 2. There are some 3800s in TWC system that have HDMI enabled and some that dont, and it's just pot luck if you get one that is enabled.
> 
> 3. At some point, unannounced, TWC dissabled the HDMI through firmware.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> Cheers.




dingo..did the new boxes hdmi work. I agree that twc reps are pretty much useless, as you can see from my overscan, zoom post just above


----------



## scherer326

I just got a 8300 HD DVR box from TWC in nyc over the weekend and the HDMI works perfect. That is the only thing I have running to my plasma.


----------



## Dingo19

I *shudder* think, after finally finding a good TWC rep, that it is at the Samsung end, not the 8300.

Thankfully it is under manufacturers and PC Richerds warranty, so I'll get it replaced.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dingo19* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I *shudder* think, after finally finding a good TWC rep, that it is at the Samsung end, not the 8300.
> 
> Thankfully it is under manufacturers and PC Richerds warranty, so I'll get it replaced.



I think you might be just dreaming. A "good" TWC rep? Impossible!


----------



## dad1153

Yet another reason to be poe'd at TWC: Cinemax (regular and HD) will have all six *Star Wars* movies in HD and OAR in November: http://www.tvweek.com/page.cms?pageId=237 .


----------



## Paul Chiu

Yes, still no MAX-HD or TMC-HD.


SHO-HD besides a few great shows like Huff is simply B-movies 24/7 and in bad HD quality. Thankful that HBO-HD is still very good most of the time.


Finally, where is Playboy-HD?






> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dad1153* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yet another reason to be poe'd at TWC: Cinemax (regular and HD) will have all six *Star Wars* movies in HD and OAR in November: http://www.tvweek.com/page.cms?pageId=237 .


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dad1153* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yet another reason to be poe'd at TWC: Cinemax (regular and HD) will have all six *Star Wars* movies in HD and OAR in November: http://www.tvweek.com/page.cms?pageId=237 .



I had dropped Cinemax as we don't get it's HD channel (I replaced it with the HDXtra tier). HOWEVER, it IS owned by HBO and everything that appears first on Cinemax does make it's way to HBO HD. So my expectation is these movies will make it to HBO HD. Typically this happens about 2 months later.


As such, I'm MUCH more interested in Starz HD. They tend to "keep" the stuff they show, I can't remember a single instance when a Starz movie was seen on HBO, CM or SHO.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Paul Chiu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, still no MAX-HD or TMC-HD.
> 
> 
> SHO-HD besides a few great shows like Huff is simply B-movies 24/7 and in bad HD quality. Thankful that HBO-HD is still very good most of the time.



I heartily disagree here. Showtime's presentation of films beats HBO's hands-down -- they always show their movies in OAR (so no cropping/zooming effects), and the picture quality of their transfers is uniformly spectacular (unlike HDNet Movies which is hit-and-miss with their transfers).


They might not have as many big name blockbusters each month as HBO ("Mr & Mrs Smith" is the big one right now -- a real cinema classic








), but new films like "Crash", "A Love Song For Bobby Long" & "Limoney Snicket" in recent months, and great recent presentations of classics like "Tommy", "The Big Lebowski", "The Lady From Shanghai", "Pulp Fiction", and "Ghostbusters" in HD really do make Showtime worth it for me.....


Either way -- yes, I do wish TWC would get on the ball and give us Max and TMC in HD. It is still amazing to me that Time Warner OWNS Cinemax (and HBO) and we still don't have MAX in HD!


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As such, I'm MUCH more interested in Starz HD. They tend to "keep" the stuff they show, I can't remember a single instance when a Starz movie was seen on HBO, CM or SHO.



This is true. Each of the premium channels has deals with certain studios that gives them exclusive access to the output of those studios for a certain number of years into the future. So, a film like "The Incredibles" that Starz has exclusive rights for will EVENTUALLY have rights to be shown on other premium channels, but I am not sure how many years down the line that will be (5?)....


The thing is that the rights that HBO has negotiated are shared with Cinemax (since they are both owned by Time Warner), and the rights that Showtime has negotiated are shared with The Movie Channel (since they are both owned by Viacom, I believe). Same with Starz! and Encore (not sure who owns them).


----------



## Dingo19

So what, if anything, can we do to get TWC NY to add more HD programming?


----------



## Paul Chiu

If you can get $10 billion somehow, we can buy a majority stake in Time Warner, then we can buy DishTV and get more HD channels....


Other than that, the answer for 2006 and possibly 2007 is NO NO NO NO!


Paul



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dingo19* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So what, if anything, can we do to get TWC NY to add more HD programming?


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dingo19* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So what, if anything, can we do to get TWC NY to add more HD programming?



Really, very little. The "official" answer from the local TWC-NYC is that they are "out of bandwidth and are unable to add any more HD channels until space frees up".


But we do have every HD channel that TWC corporate has agreements to provide coverage for at the current time (though they really should provide us with WWOR [ch. 9]-HD, locally).


There are some reports that TWC will be switching (to some extent) to switched broadcasting, which (to some extent) will free up a lot of bandwidth, since the way it works is that (essentially), you no longer get all channels sent to your box -- you only get the channel that you tuned, and the channel swich takes place at the local hub that your box is connected to. So, this would allow for a virtually unlimited selection of channels, as bandwidth would never be a limiting factor.


----------



## mike9186

I am in Manhattan (Midtown East) using the 8300hd cable box on TWC and for the last 2 weeks I cannot get channels 136 (VH1 classic) 137 (Gac) and 138 (something else...can't remember). I also cannot receive the redundant channels in the 700-s. I CAN however pick up these channels in the bedroom using the old SA 3250 cable box.


I have rebooted numerous times to no avail and am stumped. I like watching the VH1 Classic videos when I run on the treadmill in the morning so I am also bummed.


Anyone else not able to receive these channels?


thanks in advance


MB


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mike9186* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am in Manhattan (Midtown East) using the 8300hd cable box on TWC and for the last 2 weeks I cannot get channels 136 (VH1 classic) 137 (Gac) and 138 (something else...can't remember). I also cannot receive the redundant channels in the 700-s. I CAN however pick up these channels in the bedroom using the old SA 3250 cable box.
> 
> 
> I have rebooted numerous times to no avail and am stumped. I like watching the VH1 Classic videos when I run on the treadmill in the morning so I am also bummed.
> 
> 
> Anyone else not able to receive these channels?
> 
> 
> thanks in advance
> 
> 
> MB



Works fine for me in lower manhattan.


Call the service dept. and have them send a remote signal to your box -- that will often fix it....


Scott


----------



## hsimms




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mike9186* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am in Manhattan (Midtown East) using the 8300hd cable box on TWC and for the last 2 weeks I cannot get channels 136 (VH1 classic) 137 (Gac) and 138 (something else...can't remember). I also cannot receive the redundant channels in the 700-s. I CAN however pick up these channels in the bedroom using the old SA 3250 cable box.
> 
> 
> I have rebooted numerous times to no avail and am stumped. I like watching the VH1 Classic videos when I run on the treadmill in the morning so I am also bummed.
> 
> 
> Anyone else not able to receive these channels?
> 
> 
> thanks in advance
> 
> 
> MB



Is the 8300hd your first DVR ? How old is your apartment wiring. ? How many splices to the cable before it reaches the 8300hd ?


DVRs are very demanding with respect to signal.


If the DVR is not getting a strong enough signal, you will lose some channels.


I know, it happened to me.


----------



## mike9186




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hsimms* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is the 8300hd your first DVR ? How old is your apartment wiring. ? How many splices to the cable before it reaches the 8300hd ?
> 
> 
> DVRs are very demanding with respect to signal.
> 
> 
> If the DVR is not getting a strong enough signal, you will lose some channels.
> 
> 
> I know, it happened to me.




-I have had the unit for over a year and it has worked fine to date


-I live in a high rise built in the 60's...it is kept fairly current


-At least one splice for the cable modem and the other cable box in the bedroom


How does one go about getting a stronger signal?



thanks again


----------



## TMSKILZ

Well on a side note, TWC NYC it seems has just upgraded the NYC Internet speeds. I now have 502Kbs Upload & 6Mbs Download speed. My previous speeds were 384Kbs Up & 5Mbs Download.


----------



## ZMike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TMSKILZ* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well on a side note, TWC NYC it seems has just upgraded the NYC Internet speeds. I now have 502Kbs Upload & 6Mbs Download speed. My previous speeds were 384Kbs Up & 5Mbs Download.



Are you in Manhattan? I'm on the Manhattan South headend and I see no increase. I called TWC and they know nothing--but that's normal.


-Mike


----------



## TheGizzard

Does anyone know of TWC plans to introduce Multi-Room HD DVR?


Also, does anyone else have problems with FOXHD 705? Often there is nothing shown on this channel.


----------



## marcos_p




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ZMike* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are you in Manhattan? I'm on the Manhattan South headend and I see no increase. I called TWC and they know nothing--but that's normal.
> 
> 
> -Mike



Same thing happened to me. While @ work, I called TWC and asked about NYC road runner users getting higher speeds. The CSR assured me that nobody in NYC had gotten speed increases. CSR assured me the only way to get faster speed, is to order the premium service. I knew the CSR was plain wrong, but I did not want to argue. Came home and rebooted my cable modem, then realized I had the faster speed.

It really would help if the CSR were kept up to speed, about the service offerings. They are the front lines to the public.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There are some reports that TWC will be switching (to some extent) to switched broadcasting, which (to some extent) will free up a lot of bandwidth, since the way it works is that (essentially), you no longer get all channels sent to your box -- you only get the channel that you tuned, and the channel swich takes place at the local hub that your box is connected to. So, this would allow for a virtually unlimited selection of channels, as bandwidth would never be a limiting factor.



While corps. like TWC lie... errr misstate all the time, it seems this is a biggie. Haven't seen anyone presenting any argument, much less evidence that this isn't true. So my "guess" is that we DO need the additional bandwidth. Of course, the question is when and will it have to be done on an area by area basis (doubtful in this case IMO).


----------



## cap_167




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TMSKILZ* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well on a side note, TWC NYC it seems has just upgraded the NYC Internet speeds. I now have 502Kbs Upload & 6Mbs Download speed. My previous speeds were 384Kbs Up & 5Mbs Download.



I live in Washington Heights (Upper Manhattan) and upgraded to 7mbps at around 830kb/s.


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheGizzard* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone know of TWC plans to introduce Multi-Room HD DVR?



I don't think there is such a device. The Multi-Room box that Scientific Atlanta was promoting a while ago is a SD device. It was specifically stated that it would not support HD.


Also, I have to believe that it has not been very well received. It was tested in a few parts of the country, but I don't recall it being actually released for general use.


-barry


----------



## ZMike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't think there is such a device. The Multi-Room box that Scientific Atlanta was promoting a while ago is a SD device. It was specifically stated that it would not support HD.
> 
> 
> Also, I have to believe that it has not been very well received. It was tested in a few parts of the country, but I don't recall it being actually released for general use.
> 
> 
> -barry



There actually is (or was) an 8300HD Multi-Room box. I remember reading about complaints that came in from test areas that had to do with the box not being designed to operate with other "regular" 8300HD boxes, or not being able to flip programs to connected boxes in HD (or something like that) so it was dismissed as useless.


--Mike


----------



## Paul Chiu

It's abput 6.7mbs and 480kbs here in Forest Hills.


I also have a wireless router to the cable modem and the throughput on one of the notebooks is 6.3mbs/470kbs


Not bad at all. Now we hope they don't jack up the monthly charges 10%


----------



## hsimms




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mike9186* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> -I have had the unit for over a year and it has worked fine to date
> 
> 
> -I live in a high rise built in the 60's...it is kept fairly current
> 
> 
> -At least one splice for the cable modem and the other cable box in the bedroom
> 
> 
> How does one go about getting a stronger signal?
> 
> 
> 
> thanks again



Could be a bad box.


Easiest solution is to do a walk in exchange. If the problem continues you need a tech to come out to troubleshoot the wire. That entails scheduling an appointment.


Mine has been sweet since a new wire was run from outside my apartment to my cable box. Over 25 years, my line was broken/spliced in 3 places before it hit the STB. 8000 could not handle it. Symptoms were similar to yours.


Has to be one of two things. STB or wire.


Good luck.


----------



## Adamman100

Has anyone notice feed problems from TWC in Midtown Manhattan yesterday and today. I'm using the 8300HD and I keep getting occasional signal problems. PQ breaks down and the sound may drop for two seconds or even get stuck in a very fast loop. Its not a huge problem, but I'd like to know if anyone else is experiencing problems.


----------



## ZMike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Adamman100* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone notice feed problems from TWC in Midtown Manhattan yesterday and today. I'm using the 8300HD and I keep getting occasional signal problems. PQ breaks down and the sound may drop for two seconds or even get stuck in a very fast loop. Its not a huge problem, but I'd like to know if anyone else is experiencing problems.



I'm in Sutton and it's been flaky here as well. When I called TWC this morning there was a long list of outages, especially on the East Side. They have problems.



-Mike


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ZMike* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm in Sutton and it's been flaky here as well. When I called TWC this morning there was a long list of outages, especially on the East Side. They have problems.
> 
> 
> 
> -Mike



Me too. I'm in the Village, and my signal has been slightly flakey for a few days now.


-barry


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ZMike* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There actually is (or was) an 8300HD Multi-Room box. I remember reading about complaints that came in from test areas that had to do with the box not being designed to operate with other "regular" 8300HD boxes, or not being able to flip programs to connected boxes in HD (or something like that) so it was dismissed as useless.
> 
> 
> --Mike



My recollection is that there was an 8300 Multi-Room box, but not an 8300HD Multi-Room box. And in fact, the complaints were that it didn't handle HD at all. At that point I lost interest.


-barry


----------



## ZMike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My recollection is that there was an 8300 Multi-Room box, but not an 8300HD Multi-Room box. And in fact, the complaints were that it didn't handle HD at all. At that point I lost interest.
> 
> 
> -barry



The complaints about the 8300HD Multi-Room box, as I recall, were mainly that only the box itself was HD-DVR (!?) Your recollection is correct that it could not handle multi-room HD--nor was it even designed for that purpose. I haven't read anything about that box since I saw those complaints come out last winter.


-Mike


----------



## HDTV Freak

does TWC NYC have 5c enabled on the non basic channels? And, does the SA8300HD DVR have firewire enabled if I go do a self install, pickup at their office.


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ZMike* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The complaints about the 8300HD Multi-Room box, as I recall, were mainly that only the box itself was HD-DVR (!?) Your recollection is correct that it could not handle multi-room HD--nor was it even designed for that purpose. I haven't read anything about that box since I saw those complaints come out last winter.
> 
> 
> -Mike



Yep, you're right there are two MR boxes an 8300 and an 8300HD. Both of them seem to be pretty useless if you like HDTV.


-barry


----------



## ZMike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV Freak* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> does TWC NYC have 5c enabled on the non basic channels? And, does the SA8300HD DVR have firewire enabled if I go do a self install, pickup at their office.



Yes and yes. Check the back of the box for 2 Firewire ports. Some of their older refurbished boxes (like my first 8300HD) don't have them.


I'd be interested to know what you're going to do with it and how it works out.


-Mike


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Adamman100* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone notice feed problems from TWC in Midtown Manhattan yesterday and today. I'm using the 8300HD and I keep getting occasional signal problems. PQ breaks down and the sound may drop for two seconds or even get stuck in a very fast loop. Its not a huge problem, but I'd like to know if anyone else is experiencing problems.



Yes, for midtown eastside have been getting these breakups frequently. Wasn't sure if it was the cable system or just my 8300HD since a cold reboot during the 1st PGA Championship match (8/17) seemed to eliminate some of the glitches. -- John


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, for midtown eastside have been getting these breakups frequently. Wasn't sure if it was the cable system or just my 8300HD since a cold reboot during the 1st PGA Championship match (8/17) seemed to eliminate some of the glitches. -- John



I have been seeing this stuff since I first got the "digital" service in my 'hood, some 4 years or so ago. Used to exhibit as a pixellation breakup, now it's audio drop out or entire picture freeze. I can go for hours without seeing it, then I can see it frequently (2-3-4 times in an hour). The worst I've ever seen it was every five minutes or so... and that was during some big storm (funny, they claim this is a problem for dish users only!).


6 months or so ago, I was having issues with RoadRunner (cable modem losing connection). They looked through my building, found some nasty stuff 4 floors below me and fixed it. Still had the problem. They sent the fiber optic crew who camped/worked for 2 days at the fiber node 1/2 block away from me. STILL had the problem. Turned out, a new cable modem finally DID fix the issue. Didn't seem to do much for these occasional TV service glitches. Given that I'm getting as good a signal as they've got (after the line works, the guy said I was having as good a signal as anyone ever had, so it must be the cable modem) it seems the glitches come from the central office and are probably not from the transmission system.


----------



## adrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Adamman100* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone notice feed problems from TWC in Midtown Manhattan yesterday and today. I'm using the 8300HD and I keep getting occasional signal problems. PQ breaks down and the sound may drop for two seconds or even get stuck in a very fast loop. Its not a huge problem, but I'd like to know if anyone else is experiencing problems.



hmmm, I've been having these problems since Thursday. I thought my 8300 was finally giving out since the Pioneer 3510 I have in the bedroom is rock solid. I was actually going to go to 23rd street tomorrow and exchange the unit.


----------



## HDTV Freak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ZMike* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes and yes. Check the back of the box for 2 Firewire ports. Some of their older refurbished boxes (like my first 8300HD) don't have them.
> 
> 
> I'd be interested to know what you're going to do with it and how it works out.
> 
> 
> -Mike



darn. i want to transfer shows from dvr to pc via firewire. i read about a lot of problems with the firewire, anyone successfuly got it working with XP?


----------



## ZMike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV Freak* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> darn. i want to transfer shows from dvr to pc via firewire. i read about a lot of problems with the firewire, anyone successfuly got it working with XP?



I had trouble (tiling) transfering to a JVC DVHS. I found it impossible with a Mits DVHS. I never tried with a pc, but I wouldn't hold out much hope for that if 5C-compliant devices won't operate correctly on the current software (1.8.112) in Manhattan.


-Mike


----------



## Meteor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV Freak* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> darn. i want to transfer shows from dvr to pc via firewire. i read about a lot of problems with the firewire, anyone successfuly got it working with XP?



Don't bother doesn't work, at best you can record 30 secs and the 8300 would reboot.


----------



## Adamman100




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adrman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> hmmm, I've been having these problems since Thursday. I thought my 8300 was finally giving out since the Pioneer 3510 I have in the bedroom is rock solid. I was actually going to go to 23rd street tomorrow and exchange the unit.



I wouldn't bother exchanging the stb at this point. Too many of us are having the same problems. IT seems to be a feed issue. I left TWC 10 years ago because the feed quality was awful. I figured with the HD package over digital fiber I'd be fine. I guess not. Hopefully the central office will fix it soon.


----------



## TheGizzard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Note: this is a real, serious posting. It's not a joke. My 8300HD works fine except for playback of previously recorded shows. Even playback is fine, unless I have watched Fox News (channel 46) since the last reboot. If I have watched Fox News since the last reboot, and then try to play a previously recorded show, the screen goes blank, and the box freezes. Reboots (warm or cold) don't seem to affect this behavior.
> 
> 
> This same bizarre behavior is happening on both of my 8300HD boxes. I'm pretty sure it's only been happening for a few days. I first noticed it on Friday, August 4th.
> 
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> 
> -barry



Believe it or not, I notice the same thing. I usually tape (I said tape.. I guess thats outdated now) Hardball with Chris Matthews (MSNBC) and Special Report with Brit Hume (Fox News). I have noticed frequent reboots when I try to tune to Fox News or Switch Between these shows. I just assumed the box was giving me time to decide if I was democrat or republican.


----------



## dad1153

Does the 8300HD has a PIP just like its Scientific Atlantic SD counterpart?


Hey AdamMan, nice running into you again. Remember me, the guy from the Plasma threads that was ready to buy the JVC LT-40FH97 before he learned it didn't accept 1080p? I'm still shopping, still unable to make up my mind about which 1080p HDTV to get!


How's your FH97 TV holding up? And how's HD from TWC when it actually works (which seems to be never or rarely)? Is it worth the headaches with TWC for the little HD you get to see or not? As soon as I get my 1080p LCD (yep, still haven't decided) I'm switching from my SD Scientific Atlantic DVR to your HD model, but since you're in Manhattan and have a TV about the same size as the one I'll be getting I'd like a sneak preview. Any stations stand out? Any shows that must be checked out? Come on man, share your adventures with this fellow Manhattanite that's too dumb and indecisive to make up his mind!


----------



## HDTV Freak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ZMike* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I had trouble (tiling) transfering to a JVC DVHS. I found it impossible with a Mits DVHS. I never tried with a pc, but I wouldn't hold out much hope for that if 5C-compliant devices won't operate correctly on the current software (1.8.112) in Manhattan.
> 
> 
> -Mike



Does SA or TWC know about this issue? I hope it gets fixed soon


----------



## ZMike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV Freak* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does SA or TWC know about this issue? I hope it gets fixed soon



Talking to TWC about DVI, HDMI and Firewire is like communicating with a stick.


There was a post on the 8000/8300 thread last week from someone who had trouble trying to archive to a JVC DVHS after his 8300HD was upgraded to TWC's latest software release, 2.5.066.


If anyone knows how to communicate issues with the right people at SA (or Aptiv) feel free to jump in.


-Mike


----------



## bhanna261




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Me too. I'm in the Village, and my signal has been slightly flakey for a few days now.
> 
> 
> -barry



I'm in lower Manhattan and been having issues for about a week now. Screen will pixel badly for a few seconds and then return to normal. Sound will also drop for a couple seconds.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bhanna261* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm in lower Manhattan and been having issues for about a week now. Screen will pixel badly for a few seconds and then return to normal. Sound will also drop for a couple seconds.



I personally haven't been seeing anything out of the ordinary at all (guess I should consider myself lucky!)....also in lower Manhattan.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dad1153* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does the 8300HD has a PIP just like its Scientific Atlantic SD counterpart?



Yes.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bhanna261* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm in lower Manhattan and been having issues for about a week now. Screen will pixel badly for a few seconds and then return to normal. Sound will also drop for a couple seconds.



I've been having this issue ever since the TWC guy installed the 8300 box, months ago.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've been having this issue ever since the TWC guy installed the 8300 box, months ago.



Right....noticed that I said "out of the ordinary". Very occasional skips are common (once an hour or so?), but more than that might indicate a problem.


Often if I'm seeing them more often, it means that it's time for a reboot.


Have you tried a soft boot?


Also, I notice that the problem occurs most often when both tuners are tuned to (or recording) hi-def channels, and if you fast-foward during a hi-def program that you're watching, it will often cause a skip or 2 on one of the tuners....


----------



## John Mason

Tried both a cold and warm boot with my 8300HD when these too-frequent video/audio breakups started appearing here (midtown east) about last Thursday. Thought the cold boot helped a little, but noticed the breakups often over the weekend and some on CNN this morning.


Called TWC to hear the pre-recorded glitches messages Sunday and it mentioned problems on the upper eastside. I'm assuming the problem is wider than that (from posts here). Haven't reported it since they'll only schedule a visit. Have requested visits for similar problems several times in the past, then phoned to cancel when the glitches cleared up. -- John


----------



## Makanmata

Also having lots of problems with pixelation on my 8300 HD, particularly with HD signals. It seems to me that the processor in the 8300 can't keep up well with what it is being asked to do. I try to have the box pass the signal without scaling, to the extent possible, to keep processing requirements to a minimum, and it hels some. I wonder if my box is dying, or if it is just the nature of the beast.


Separately, somebody a while ago suggested dumping Cinemax, and picking up the HDNet tier instead. I think it is now official that there is nothing at all to watch on Cinemax, and this seems like a good idea. What are the relative costs involved in the trade?


----------



## Paul Chiu

After we went to Passport 4.2 Build 068, my HDCP compliant LCD panel sometimes need to be hard reset in order to display with the DVI input.


Sometimes just a power on off. Very strange handshake....


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Makanmata* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Separately, somebody a while ago suggested dumping Cinemax, and picking up the HDNet tier instead. I think it is now official that there is nothing at all to watch on Cinemax, and this seems like a good idea. What are the relative costs involved in the trade?



This is a GREAT choice. You'll be cancelling one of your premium channels [that has no hi-def equiv. on our system], but getting the entire HDExtra package (INHD1/2, HDNet/Movies, and ESPN-HD). I think you might wind up paying a touch more, but HDNet has some really neat Hi-Def programming in addition to the films on HDNet Movies.


If you've got the 8300HD DVR (which you're paying $8.95/month for), you can make use of a special hi-def package that includes the cost of your DVR and the HDExtra package for $15 (saving you $3 over the a la carte price), so on the balance of things, your bill will be virtually unchanged (the cost of Cinemax ranges from approx. $6-10, dependent on how many other premium channels you've got).


----------



## Adamman100




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Tried both a cold and warm boot with my 8300HD when these too-frequent video/audio breakups started appearing here (midtown east) about last Thursday. Thought the cold boot helped a little, but noticed the breakups often over the weekend and some on CNN this morning.
> 
> 
> Called TWC to hear the pre-recorded glitches messages Sunday and it mentioned problems on the upper eastside. I'm assuming the problem is wider than that (from posts here). Haven't reported it since they'll only schedule a visit. Have requested visits for similar problems several times in the past, then phoned to cancel when the glitches cleared up. -- John



I too have tried hard and cold reboots. The problems are frequent and occur on HD and SD channels. Pixilation and audio drop outs. Also started thursday for me, but I'm midtown. Hmm. I'd call, but is there any point?


----------



## Makanmata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is a GREAT choice. You'll be cancelling one of your premium channels [that has no hi-def equiv. on our system], but getting the entire HDExtra package (INHD1/2, HDNet/Movies, and ESPN-HD). I think you might wind up paying a touch more, but HDNet has some really neat Hi-Def programming in addition to the films on HDNet Movies.
> 
> 
> If you've got the 8300HD DVR (which you're paying $8.95/month for), you can make use of a special hi-def package that includes the cost of your DVR and the HDExtra package for $15 (saving you $3 over the a la carte price), so on the balance of things, your bill will be virtually unchanged (the cost of Cinemax ranges from approx. $6-10, dependent on how many other premium channels you've got).



Thanks for the ringing endorsement!! I'm convinced. I really don't think I've watched a single thing on Cinemax in a year or more, and there is sometimes stuff that seems interesting on HDNet, and in HD to boot!


Is there anyway to get the package without ESPN-HD? Or is it only sold en suite? (I'm more of a Food TV-HD guy myself, which I hear you can now get in more civilized locales).


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Makanmata* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is there anyway to get the package without ESPN-HD? Or is it only sold en suite? (I'm more of a Food TV-HD guy myself, which I hear you can now get in more civilized locales).



Nope. I'm of the same mind as you -- not a sports fan and ESPN-HD isn't worth it for me, but it's all or none -- sort of the "HD Premium" package for the channels in the 721-725 range.


----------



## HommeBlesse

Hey all --


Found a "hidden" HD channel I've not seen discussed here -- THETUBE -- a music video channel.


I can only access it from the diagnostic screen by entering frequency 669.000 and Program number 004.


Any other hidden channels found?


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HommeBlesse* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey all --
> 
> 
> Found a "hidden" HD channel I've not seen discussed here -- THETUBE -- a music video channel.
> 
> 
> I can only access it from the diagnostic screen by entering frequency 669.000 and Program number 004.
> 
> 
> Any other hidden channels found?



When I do this I get VH1 Classic.


----------



## HommeBlesse

Really? I still have it on -- it's def. not VH1. I am in Brooklyn, I should add.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HommeBlesse* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey all --
> 
> 
> Found a "hidden" HD channel I've not seen discussed here -- THETUBE -- a music video channel.
> 
> 
> I can only access it from the diagnostic screen by entering frequency 669.000 and Program number 004.
> 
> 
> Any other hidden channels found?




this makes sense... I believe TheTube is actually a subchannel for WPIX-HD.... and they've been slowly adding all of the local subchannels...


I'll check this out for myself in a little while


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HommeBlesse* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Really? I still have it on -- it's def. not VH1. I am in Brooklyn, I should add.



I'm in SI so that probably explains the difference.


----------



## ZMike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> this makes sense... I believe TheTube is actually a subchannel for WPIX-HD.... and they've been slowly adding all of the local subchannels...
> 
> 
> I'll check this out for myself in a little while



I think you're right about it being a subchannel of WPIX-HD but I'm getting it as SD 4:3. It comes in as 103.04 on my Mits TV QAM tuner off the cable. WPIX-HD is 103.03.


I haven't tried to get it from the 8300HD diagnostic screen yet.


-Mike


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ZMike* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think you're right about it being a subchannel of WPIX-HD but I'm getting it as SD 4:3. It comes in as 103.04 on my Mits TV QAM tuner off the cable. WPIX-HD is 103.03.
> 
> 
> I haven't tried to get it from the 8300HD diagnostic screen yet.
> 
> 
> -Mike




I just checked my diag...


Its SD as expected.


----------



## Berk32

I just checked up on all the HD frequencies with diagnostic mode, and here is what's currently going on...


Freq Program # Channel #

597 1 724 HDNet

597 2 723 HDNetMovies

597 3 725 ESPN-HD

597 4 ----

603 1 706 DiscoveryHD

603 2 710 TNT HD

603 3 712 MSG HD (?)

603 4 ----

633 1 741 SNY HD

633 2 ----

633 3 ----

633 4 ----

639 1 721 InHD

639 2 722 InHD2

639 3 708 YES HD (?)

639 4 ----

669 1 ----

669 2 705 WNYW HD

669 3 711 WPIX HD

669 4 WPIX-2 (TheTube) - SD

675 1 704 WNBC HD

675 2 707 WABC HD

675 3 731 NBC+ - SD

675 4 732 NBC4.4 - SD

675 15 729 WABCNow - SD

675 16 730 WABC+ - SD

681 1 702 WCBS HD

681 2 713 WNET HD

681 3 714 Kids13 - SD

681 4 715 13World - SD

693 1 703 SHO HD

693 2 701 HBO HD

693 3 HBO/Max OnDmnd Info - SD

693 4 709 UniversalHD


----------



## TMSKILZ

I can't wait for verzion Fiber network to be offered in my area!


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just checked up on all the HD frequencies with diagnostic mode, and here is what's currently going on...
> 
> 
> Freq Program # Channel #
> 
> 597 1 724 HDNet
> 
> 597 2 723 HDNetMovies
> 
> 597 3 725 ESPN-HD
> 
> 597 4 ----



Thanks for that effort. Know how tedious it is, having done the same for the lowest channel numbers (and some HD channels) several years back. The info shows how many channels TWC is cramming into each 256-QAM, 6-MHz-wide, ~39-Mbps frequency slot, likely with statistical multiplexing and rate shaping . Appears the channels/frequencies are sequential, as shown above, but it's possible that other channels, anywhere, might be assigned the same frequency. Bit rates, a PQ factor, vary widely between programs delivered to TWC, plus whether they're 1080i, 720p, 480i (ATSC originally). Rate shaping requantization (see link) apparently can diminish higher frequencies/resolutions and cause picture breakups under 'stressful' conditions (high motion/detail). Assignments might vary between the upper west side head end here and elsewhere within the system.

*****

Meanwhile...The frequent video/audio breakups discussed above seemed to have stopped here (midtown eastside) by Monday evening. Wonder what it was, failing amplifier, loose connector jiggled by street vibrations, etc.? -- John



_


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TMSKILZ* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I can't wait for verzion Fiber network to be offered in my area!



Alot of us agree. Recently, Verizon started advertising their Triple Play during Yankee game coverage on YES in Queens. They are not stating it as FIOS, but it is clear that is what it is.


----------



## coneyparleg

I've seen Verizon cable comercials on Fox -dissing TWC, still not available for me though, oh please oh please be available soon


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Makanmata* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Separately, somebody a while ago suggested dumping Cinemax, and picking up the HDNet tier instead. I think it is now official that there is nothing at all to watch on Cinemax, and this seems like a good idea. What are the relative costs involved in the trade?



Probably me... I did that partly because anything shown first on CM will get shown on HBO 2 months or so later. Plus I have *ZERO* need to be there first, a good film is just as enjoyable 2 months later!


Once you have the first two premiums, each addition is 5 bucks. Once you have DVR service, HDXtra is 6 bucks extra. However, my bill was calculated in a "deal" from 3-4 years ago. The first bill after I did the switch was 30 bucks more, they screwed the whole thing up. They then converted it to a current deal and my monthly bill is about .75 cents less. So it all might depend on how your bill is calculated.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Right....noticed that I said "out of the ordinary". Very occasional skips are common (once an hour or so?), but more than that might indicate a problem.
> 
> 
> Often if I'm seeing them more often, it means that it's time for a reboot.
> 
> 
> Have you tried a soft boot?
> 
> 
> Also, I notice that the problem occurs most often when both tuners are tuned to (or recording) hi-def channels, and if you fast-foward during a hi-def program that you're watching, it will often cause a skip or 2 on one of the tuners....



Thanks for the soft boot suggestion, Scott. But in my case, altho it =is= an annoyance when i get the freeze and the audio dropout, at least it's not paralyzing my system several times an hour, like it did when the issue was at it's WORST, several months ago. So i just shrug the shoulders, and wait till the momentary unpleasantness passes.


----------



## Paul Chiu

For those with 8300HD DVRs and the JVC HM-DH40000U D-VHS HDTV Recorder, can you record your HD Shows from the 8300HD to the JVC for ALL HD channels?


So far, I can only record 2 HD Channels off the 3250HD box onto D-VHS.


All the other HD channels have mosaic and audio drop outs.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the soft boot suggestion, Scott. But in my case, altho it =is= an annoyance when i get the freeze and the audio dropout, at least it's not paralyzing my system several times an hour, like it did when the issue was at it's WORST, several months ago. So i just shrug the shoulders, and wait till the momentary unpleasantness passes.



Your system becoming paralyzed would indicate either a failing hard-drive or a weak signal connection....


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Your system becoming paralyzed would indicate either a failing hard-drive or a weak signal connection....



It's not a serious problem on my end...i'm probably overstating by saying it "paralyzes" my system...just a momentary glitch is more like it, at the moment.


----------



## ZMike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Paul Chiu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For those with 8300HD DVRs and the JVC HM-DH40000U D-VHS HDTV Recorder, can you record your HD Shows from the 8300HD to the JVC for ALL HD channels?
> 
> 
> So far, I can only record 2 HD Channels off the 3250HD box onto D-VHS.
> 
> 
> All the other HD channels have mosaic and audio drop outs.



I haven't tried every HD channel but my JVC D-VHS does ok on direct recording.


I get some sound dropouts and picture breakups on the archive copies when I transfer programs stored on the 8300HD to the JVC--where the source programs are completely clean.


-Mike


----------



## Adamman100




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> *****
> 
> Meanwhile...The frequent video/audio breakups discussed above seemed to have stopped here (midtown eastside) by Monday evening. Wonder what it was, failing amplifier, loose connector jiggled by street vibrations, etc.? -- John
> 
> 
> 
> _



My pixelation problems also dissapeared yesterday. Its good to know it wasn't a problem with my box.


----------



## LNCOMM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dingo19* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I *shudder* think, after finally finding a good TWC rep, that it is at the Samsung end, not the 8300.
> 
> Thankfully it is under manufacturers and PC Richerds warranty, so I'll get it replaced.



bad news my friend.... even if you get a new samsung, your HDMI problem will not go away. the reason I know is because I wall mount these babies all over NYC and the only TV's causing this problem are the you guessed it Samsung. I spoke to 1 of the samsung reps who came to one of the stores I contract out to and he told me that the problem might be with the plug and play system they have, so in the meantime your best bet is to stick to component cables.


----------



## TMSKILZ

Hey TonyNYC & Coneyparleg, my older bro works for verizon, he actually installs the fiber & is working in the Bayside area.


He keeps telling me how great Fiber is & will be once it's mainstream in NYC, as far as when most of NYC will be covered, he doesn't know as he says it's a lot of work involved.


Since he knows I'm big on HDTV & stuff related to it like HDTV programming he tells me Fiber will be able to offer so much bandwidth so that many HD programs will be able to fit on Verizons planned Tv infastructure.


I can't wait, along with lower bill.


I mean don't get me wrong I am quite pleased with TWC NYC, their tech support when I've been forced to call in & use it has helped me resolve my issues & their HDTV package I am cool with. Wish they offered more HD CH's but I am grateful for the ones I do get & I am impressed with their Internet service/package. although it costs a lot, I get fast speeds & have had almost zero system performance hits or interruptions.


With the recent Internet speed upgrade, I'm pretty satisfied, but bring on FIBER & Bring on Gears of War (XB360), yea baby!


Go Cowboys! Go Spurs!


----------



## Makanmata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Once you have the first two premiums, each addition is 5 bucks. Once you have DVR service, HDXtra is 6 bucks extra. However, my bill was calculated in a "deal" from 3-4 years ago. The first bill after I did the switch was 30 bucks more, they screwed the whole thing up. They then converted it to a current deal and my monthly bill is about .75 cents less. So it all might depend on how your bill is calculated.




Made the switch from Cinemax to the HD Tier tonight. Took about 30 minutes and had to speak to 2 different departments to get it done, first the "add service person" who then had to transfer me to the "downgrade department." Anyway, the end result is that my monthly charge has now decreased by $0.05/month. We can call that a wash financially, but I do think that the programming on the HD channels is much more interesting -- and in HD to boot. I should have done this a long time ago.


At least for me, those premium SD channels are a poor value. Watch out Starz! You are next.


----------



## TonyNYC

Yes, it will be an amazing service once it is up and running. I have friends in Florida that state that basic digital channels look so clear with FIOS. Basically if you can deal with the Motorola box Verizon supplies you and the poor UI, the overall service and visual are well worth it and gives the user and renewed pleasure in viewing their HDTV since there pretty much is little to no need for compression.


I am not a tech guru, but I read an article that tried to simplify how much bandwidth can travel through the fiber line. I believe the article said a fiber line holds something like 15 bundled fibers and when FIOS goes live, it will only utilize 3 of those fibers leaving the other 12 for future bandwidth needs, etc.


Sounds like the lines are going to be in place with much room for expandability for a couple of decades, but I am no expert.


Cable is trying to counter supposedly by implementing DOCSIS 3.0 when it becomes available and going the route of Wideband. yet as of June, DOCSIS 3.0 was still not close to being done. So I guess Cable only has the option of the Switch method to throw out as many HD channels as it can to retain customers.


We shall see.


Thanks for sharing your info TMSKILZ


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Congratulations Makanmata, good move. I've watched a lot of concert stuff on the HDXtra tier...


I can't say for 100%, but I believe most of the TWC reach in NYC is fiber already. As I understand it, it's fiber to a node... in my case, it's in a manhole about 1/2 block from my building. It's copper from there to my apartment. Again, it's the copper that has the bandwidth limitations.


So we hear that Verizon is in the process of laying the fiber... which means that in Manhattan it's going to be a few years before it gets completed (based on a real estate guy who posted they are starting to talk to bul.,ding owners in the East Village... which is where the first TWC roll-out of all digital/fiber was 2-3 years ago). *BUT* it seems to me the essential question is exactly how much of that fiber will make it INTO your apartment. Looking at, say, a half mile square area in the burbs means what, 100 houses ( wild ass guess)? Look at a typical apartment building, there could be 500 apartments in a half square block. Big difference.


Logic tells me it's going to take Verizon longer to get fiber to the building than it took TWC to get fiber to the "block." AND my guess is there's going to be a lot of "fiber to the building" only. So we have the same situation, it goes cooper before it gets in your front door, therefore we have the bandwidth issue.


Understand I am NOT in any way trying to be "anti-Verizon." Once FIOS is really available, we have a real competition w/TWC and generally speaking, that's going to be good for us.


----------



## Makanmata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cable is trying to counter supposedly by implementing DOCSIS 3.0 when it becomes available and going the route of Wideband. yet as of June, DOCSIS 3.0 was still not close to being done. So I guess Cable only has the option of the Switch method to throw out as many HD channels as it can to retain customers.



A draft of the 3.0 spec was completed earlier this month. Implementation should happen around 2008 or thereafter, just in time to compete with FIOS.


----------



## tnmcc

I'm on my second SA 8300HD connected via HDMI. I keep having the same problem: even after a soft reboot, channels 704-707 and some other random channels (120) go gray. It's as if the HDMI doesn't even try to load the signal when I switch channels. The problem started about a month ago. I got a new box this weekend, it was fine for 3 days, and now it's recurring. On the first box, it would freeze out on the channel and automatically reboot. It's not that bad now, but what's the problem?


----------



## ZMike

I'm trying to determine how widespread the reported internet speed increase is. This relates to the official TWC "out of bandwidth" response to any question related to expansion of any TWC service.

Last weekend there were at least a few reports, from North Manhattan and from Queens, of increased internet speed, to as much as 7 Mbps down and over 500 kbps up.


Is there anyone else from these, or other areas of the city that received the increased speed?


-Mike


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tnmcc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm on my second SA 8300HD connected via HDMI. I keep having the same problem: even after a soft reboot, channels 704-707 and some other random channels (120) go gray. It's as if the HDMI doesn't even try to load the signal when I switch channels. The problem started about a month ago. I got a new box this weekend, it was fine for 3 days, and now it's recurring. On the first box, it would freeze out on the channel and automatically reboot. It's not that bad now, but what's the problem?



You need to get a tech out to your apartment to check signal strength. If you're not getting a strong enough signal, it could cause problems like the one you're describing.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HommeBlesse* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey all --
> 
> 
> Found a "hidden" HD channel I've not seen discussed here -- THETUBE -- a music video channel.
> 
> 
> I can only access it from the diagnostic screen by entering frequency 669.000 and Program number 004.
> 
> 
> Any other hidden channels found?



This didn't work for me in lower Manhattan....I just get a grey screen.


----------



## demonscars

I have 2 questions:


1. How do you find your internet connection speed?

2. How do you get to the diagnostic screen?


----------



## ZMike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *demonscars* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have 2 questions:
> 
> 
> 1. How do you find your internet connection speed?
> 
> 2. How do you get to the diagnostic screen?



1. http://www.speakeasy.net/speedtest/ 


2. For SA8300HD press and hold EXIT and SELECT buttons on box together until "DIAG" appears on the LED. Release and then push both of the buttons together again momentarily and release.


-Mike


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ZMike* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is there anyone else from these, or other areas of the city that received the increased speed?
> 
> 
> -Mike



Results from testmy.net:


5577 Kbps down

498 Kbps up


speakeasy jjust gave me 6644 down and 419 up.


I HATE it when "upper west side" is used to denote anything north of 42nd street, it should be north of 96th street! Then again, anything south of 96th street is lower Manhattan


----------



## ZMike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Results from testmy.net:
> 
> 
> 5577 Kbps down
> 
> 498 Kbps up
> 
> 
> speakeasy jjust gave me 6644 down and 419 up.
> 
> 
> I HATE it when "upper west side" is used to denote anything north of 42nd street, it should be north of 96th street! Then again, anything south of 96th street is lower Manhattan



Speakeasy has a local node in NYC and the numbers are fairly accurate--and indicate that you're doing better than the 5000 kbps down and 384 kbps up that TWC is saying has not changed.

In terms of TWC headends are you in Manhattan South or North?


-Mike


----------



## marcos_p




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Results from testmy.net:
> 
> 
> 5577 Kbps down
> 
> 498 Kbps up
> 
> 
> speakeasy jjust gave me 6644 down and 419 up.
> 
> 
> I HATE it when "upper west side" is used to denote anything north of 42nd street, it should be north of 96th street! Then again, anything south of 96th street is lower Manhattan



This is off-topic, but I think vast majority of NY'ers consider the UWS from 59th to 96th street, and from CPW to Riverside.


BTW, I got the faster Internet speed in Queens.


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Results from testmy.net:
> 
> 
> 5577 Kbps down
> 
> 498 Kbps up
> 
> 
> speakeasy jjust gave me 6644 down and 419 up.
> 
> 
> I HATE it when "upper west side" is used to denote anything north of 42nd street, it should be north of 96th street! Then again, anything south of 96th street is lower Manhattan



I got very similar numbers from Speakeasy: 6653 down and 476 up.


It is very late at night (1:30am) when I'm testing.


-barry


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Mike, Manhattan North.


Speakeasy allows you to chose a server in various parts of the country... being in NY and testing from a NY server is the wrong way to do it (IMO).


Just re-ran it, u/l was similar from NY or Seattle, 468 and 474. D/l was 6679 from NY and 5822 from Seattle. This makes eminent sense to me. Real world is more like 6M, not 7M as I've seen mentioned.


The bottom line is that we got a service improvement without a seeming rate change. This is the second time this has happened with TWC.


BUT STILL, we are paying 45 bucks/month for this. I've got e-pals in Sweden who pay 30 bucks/mo for 24M down, 8M up. And while some will complain about who needs that kind of speed, think streaming HD content.


----------



## ZMike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Mike, Manhattan North.
> 
> 
> Speakeasy allows you to chose a server in various parts of the country... being in NY and testing from a NY server is the wrong way to do it (IMO).
> 
> 
> Just re-ran it, u/l was similar from NY or Seattle, 468 and 474. D/l was 6679 from NY and 5822 from Seattle. This makes eminent sense to me. Real world is more like 6M, not 7M as I've seen mentioned.
> 
> 
> The bottom line is that we got a service improvement without a seeming rate change. This is the second time this has happened with TWC.
> 
> 
> BUT STILL, we are paying 45 bucks/month for this. I've got e-pals in Sweden who pay 30 bucks/mo for 24M down, 8M up. And while some will complain about who needs that kind of speed, think streaming HD content.



To me this is all about TWC bandwidth--and what we pay for it. TWC responds to all questions about additional HD progamming with the "Out Of Bandwidth" statement. Are they actually out of bandwidth--or are they saving what they do have for another 85 shopping channels? Based on what I've read internet doesn't take an enormous amount of bandwidth. Closer to home than Sweden, I paid 10 bucks extra for 16M internet when I was on Comcast in NJ last year, and I got all the HD channels that we are all complaining about not having on TWC, plus they were rolling digital phone service when I left. My bills were the same there as they are in NYC.


How can Comcast do all of that and still have bandwidth while TWC is "Out"?


----------



## Paul Chiu

Upper West Side Dude,


You have got to be Kidding me! 24M and an even more eye popping 8MB UP? That is outrageous indeed.


It's no wonder why NYC is the inside the top 3 most expensive place to live and work in the world.


It's makes sense now why so much smut, porn, garbage, spam and whatever originates from Europe.


Paul


BTW, I have been averaging 6.5MB on avg and a consistant 470KB up since they turn on the turbo switch.






> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Mike, Manhattan North.
> 
> 
> Speakeasy allows you to chose a server in various parts of the country... being in NY and testing from a NY server is the wrong way to do it (IMO).
> 
> 
> Just re-ran it, u/l was similar from NY or Seattle, 468 and 474. D/l was 6679 from NY and 5822 from Seattle. This makes eminent sense to me. Real world is more like 6M, not 7M as I've seen mentioned.
> 
> 
> The bottom line is that we got a service improvement without a seeming rate change. This is the second time this has happened with TWC.
> 
> 
> BUT STILL, we are paying 45 bucks/month for this. I've got e-pals in Sweden who pay 30 bucks/mo for 24M down, 8M up. And while some will complain about who needs that kind of speed, think streaming HD content.


----------



## TonyNYC

I don't think TWC is necessarily out of bandwidth as to the point of more like "What are you going to do about it?" mentality. I highly doubt you as the customer are going to move from Area A to Area B for cable TV unless you are planning to move for more important reasons. So the result is pretty much a "just deal with it" approach. You will get new services as they see fit to give it to you or me. I am fortunate to have two providers in my building. TWC and RCN. I use TWC for access to MSG HD and YES HD (YES HD RCN now has but no MSG HD). I use RCN for access to Mach 20 internet service (20000/2000) because TWC's Roadrunner is poor in comparison price and quality wise in Queens.


I too am waiting for TWC to upgrade its HD programming, but then again, I will jump ship right to Verizon whenever they roll out their Triple Play services altogether and rid myself of both RCN and TWC and save over both cable providers.


TWC customers will see upgrades whenever they feel like giving them out to the public. To me I believe that will come when FIOS breaks ground in Queens and Manhattan and pretty much everywhere else. Who knows when that will be. 2006? 2007? or Beyond?


----------



## Paul Chiu

Tony,


How are you getting RCN in Queens? That 20MB down and 2MB up is very interesting to me. Is it through existing cable lines or phone?

Also, does RCN offer HD programming in Queens? Thanks!



Paul





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't think TWC is necessarily out of bandwidth as to the point of more like "What are you going to do about it?" mentality. I highly doubt you as the customer are going to move from Area A to Area B for cable TV unless you are planning to move for more important reasons. So the result is pretty much a "just deal with it" approach. You will get new services as they see fit to give it to you or me. I am fortunate to have two providers in my building. TWC and RCN. I use TWC for access to MSG HD and YES HD (YES HD RCN now has but no MSG HD). I use RCN for access to Mach 20 internet service (20000/2000) because TWC's Roadrunner is poor in comparison price and quality wise in Queens.
> 
> 
> I too am waiting for TWC to upgrade its HD programming, but then again, I will jump ship right to Verizon whenever they roll out their Triple Play services altogether and rid myself of both RCN and TWC and save over both cable providers.
> 
> 
> TWC customers will see upgrades whenever they feel like giving them out to the public. To me I believe that will come when FIOS breaks ground in Queens and Manhattan and pretty much everywhere else. Who knows when that will be. 2006? 2007? or Beyond?


----------



## pdroth

Sorry for jumping in late here, but when did TWC up their speed? I haven't noticed any difference, but will check speakeasy when I get home tonight.


----------



## ZMike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't think TWC is necessarily out of bandwidth as to the point of more like "What are you going to do about it?" mentality. I highly doubt you as the customer are going to move from Area A to Area B for cable TV unless you are planning to move for more important reasons. So the result is pretty much a "just deal with it" approach. You will get new services as they see fit to give it to you or me. I am fortunate to have two providers in my building. TWC and RCN. I use TWC for access to MSG HD and YES HD (YES HD RCN now has but no MSG HD). I use RCN for access to Mach 20 internet service (20000/2000) because TWC's Roadrunner is poor in comparison price and quality wise in Queens.
> 
> 
> I too am waiting for TWC to upgrade its HD programming, but then again, I will jump ship right to Verizon whenever they roll out their Triple Play services altogether and rid myself of both RCN and TWC and save over both cable providers.
> 
> 
> TWC customers will see upgrades whenever they feel like giving them out to the public. To me I believe that will come when FIOS breaks ground in Queens and Manhattan and pretty much everywhere else. Who knows when that will be. 2006? 2007? or Beyond?



I suppose I might have the same attitude...if I were sitting at a 20M internet connection and I had two cable services in my building in Manhattan, but I only have TWC so I have to let TWC know how I feel about the situation--otherwise I would fully expect to see them eventually add programming that costs them the least (or that even pays them instead of them paying). If there are no squeeky wheels there will be no grease.


-Mike


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ZMike* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I suppose I might have the same attitude...if I were sitting at a 20M internet connection and I had two cable services in my building in Manhattan, but I only have TWC so I have to let TWC know how I feel about the situation--otherwise I would fully expect to see them eventually add programming that costs them the least (or that even pays them instead of them paying). If there are no squeeky wheels there will be no grease.
> 
> 
> -Mike



Regardless if I am sitting on a 20M connect or not, I have come to accept how TWC rolls in NYC. Over on the Broadband Reports forums, you can see numerous posts in regards to poor RR service in Queens NY from extremely slow speeds during peak hours to poor customer service for competitive cap speeds. It has been the topic for months over there. Some like me had the option to switch and others are waiting for Verizon to save them. Point is, many have let TWC know how they feel from forum posts to threats to contact City Government agencies. TWC seems to not really feel threatened since to this day there are still posts for problems in certain Queens zip codes with no solution in sight.


Call their customer service and get whatever issue off your chest and then sit back and get your 5 minutes of relief I say. Then pray for real competition to get here soon and give us a choice.


----------



## divvy

Sorry, a off topic here. I have searched for an answer but found nothing specific.


I live in tribeca and have the SA 8000HD from which I am trying to archive SD shows to either start recording more HD shows (too much Dora, Diego, Miffy etc. on it right now) or to replace with the 8300HD. To archive to DVD I have been using the PIP trick which only outputs in 480i but that's ok seeing as I am primarily archiving to create space to record HD to the HDD rather than archive HD content.


However, after coming back from a few days vacation on 8/16 I noticed that the PIP output no longer displayed anything on the DVD input. Does anyone think or know that this was disabled with the update that they did a couple of weeks ago? I know I can use some button press trick on the front panel to get it into 480i output mode but then I have to watch Dora et al while I record.


Thanks in advace.


----------



## teebeebee1

well, no more waiting around for ESPN2 HD on TWC, i'm moving, my landlord is allowing a dish, so see ya cable!


I hope i never come back, I tell ya that much, what a terrible 2 years of cable tv.



Nice reading your thoughts every one


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teebeebee1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> well, no more waiting around for ESPN2 HD on TWC, i'm moving, my landlord is allowing a dish, so see ya cable!
> 
> 
> I hope i never come back, I tell ya that much, what a terrible 2 years of cable tv.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice reading your thoughts every one



Let us know how you like it PQ, Audio, programming, etc


----------



## Paul Chiu

Go on, step on us when we're down.


Just you wait for those big rainb storms coming in the Fall and Winter....


Enjoy Playboy-HD!






> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teebeebee1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> well, no more waiting around for ESPN2 HD on TWC, i'm moving, my landlord is allowing a dish, so see ya cable!
> 
> 
> I hope i never come back, I tell ya that much, what a terrible 2 years of cable tv.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice reading your thoughts every one


----------



## Paul Chiu

Mike,


Do you mean when you connect a firewire 1394 cable from the JVC D-VHS deck with the 8300HD box's firewire, you were able to record shows in 1080i? Which channels? Are you with NYC's Time Warner cable service?


Paul






> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ZMike* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I haven't tried every HD channel but my JVC D-VHS does ok on direct recording.
> 
> 
> I get some sound dropouts and picture breakups on the archive copies when I transfer programs stored on the 8300HD to the JVC--where the source programs are completely clean.
> 
> 
> -Mike


----------



## NewToNYC11001

I got my HDMI cable today. I plugged it to my TV and my SA 8300HD cable box - I got picture but no sound. Am I doing something wrong? Also SD channels had a flicker on the top. And I think all SD channels are coming stretched to fit the screen.


Do I need anything special for my HDMI cable to work properly?


Thanks

S


----------



## TMSKILZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NewToNYC11001* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I got my HDMI cable today. I plugged it to my TV and my SA 8300HD cable box - I got picture but no sound. Am I doing something wrong? Also SD channels had a flicker on the top. And I think all SD channels are coming stretched to fit the screen.
> 
> 
> Do I need anything special for my HDMI cable to work properly?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> S




Yes, you have to go into the SA8300HD cable box settings & go to the SOUND section & enable "HDMI Audio" that's how you get the audio to work when using a HDMI connection.


Also while in those settings go over to the VIDEO & make sure you select only "1080i" as your resolution to make sure you are getting HD!


----------



## NewToNYC11001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TMSKILZ* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, you have to go into the SA8300HD cable box settings & go to the SOUND section & enable "HDMI Audio" that's how you get the audio to work when using a HDMI connection.
> 
> 
> Also while in those settings go over to the VIDEO & make sure you select only "1080i" as your resolution to make sure you are getting HD!



A couple things - I dont have a SOUND option - I do have Audio Formats and there are 2 choices - Dolby and Two-way - and mine is set to Dolby.


I also noticed that if I have the component cables plugged in to the cable box as well as the HDMI it picks up no signal on either source. If I unplug the HDMI then the component source works.


Again - is there something I am not understanding?


----------



## ZMike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Paul Chiu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Mike,
> 
> 
> Do you mean when you connect a firewire 1394 cable from the JVC D-VHS deck with the 8300HD box's firewire, you were able to record shows in 1080i? Which channels? Are you with NYC's Time Warner cable service?
> 
> 
> Paul



Yes, the box and the JVC are connected with Firewire for recording. The JVC and the TV are connected with component for playback. The box is also connected to the TV with component for normal viewing, but I can watch through the JVC Firewire connection as well.


I get all the HD channels on TWC Manhattan South headend (1.8.112 software). I just ran a test of what I can record directly from the 8300HD onto the JVC. The only channels that come up blank (black, actually) are 705 (WNYWDT) and 707 (WABCDT). I was able to record everything else without any glitches.


Archiving programs to the JVC that were recorded by the 8300HD is another story.

There are random glitches every once in a while on the archive copies, but the source is clean.


-Mike


----------



## NewToNYC11001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NewToNYC11001* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A couple things - I dont have a SOUND option - I do have Audio Formats and there are 2 choices - Dolby and Two-way - and mine is set to Dolby.
> 
> 
> I also noticed that if I have the component cables plugged in to the cable box as well as the HDMI it picks up no signal on either source. If I unplug the HDMI then the component source works.
> 
> 
> Again - is there something I am not understanding?




I figured it out. My only thing now is can I not have both component cables and HDMI cables plugged into my cable box at the same time?


----------



## teebeebee1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Paul Chiu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Go on, step on us when we're down.
> 
> 
> Just you wait for those big rainb storms coming in the Fall and Winter....
> 
> 
> Enjoy Playboy-HD!




Thanks guys, i actually would honestly stay with Cable if they had ESPN2 HD, not sure that htere is that much programming worth seeing on it, but the fact they don't , drives me mad.


I'll let you know how it goes


----------



## TMSKILZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NewToNYC11001* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I figured it out. My only thing now is can I not have both component cables and HDMI cables plugged into my cable box at the same time?



Correct! only one connection can be used @ a time.


In your Audio options using HDMI connection, there should be an option to use "HDMI" for your audio source.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

RCN?? My co-op signed a non-binding agreement with them to allow them to hook into the building (I had raised the issue about them demanding to be the sole provider in any building, but they responded that it was no longer a requirement), but they told us they couldn't make the last half block connection (supposedly that had already run dark fiber down WEA, probably to the same spot TWC has fiber) because they were undercapitalized and didn't have enough cash reserves.


Wow Mike, the FW connection is passing data? I'm shocked!!


----------



## EricScott

Just ran the speed test and got nearly 6Mbps Down and 492Kbps Up - sweet! Now my slingbox may actually be viewable. At 384 Up it was pretty borderline. Curious to try it out at work on Monday.


----------



## inneedofhelp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ZMike* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, the box and the JVC are connected with Firewire for recording. The JVC and the TV are connected with component for playback. The box is also connected to the TV with component for normal viewing, but I can watch through the JVC Firewire connection as well.
> 
> 
> I get all the HD channels on TWC Manhattan South headend (1.8.112 software). I just ran a test of what I can record directly from the 8300HD onto the JVC. The only channels that come up blank (black, actually) are 705 (WNYWDT) and 707 (WABCDT). I was able to record everything else without any glitches.
> 
> 
> Archiving programs to the JVC that were recorded by the 8300HD is another story.
> 
> There are random glitches every once in a while on the archive copies, but the source is clean.
> 
> 
> -Mike




I may be wrong, but I believe those are the only 2 stations (705 and 707) that broadcast in 720p; all the other HD channels are 1080i. Make sure your DVHS is able to receive 720p.


----------



## MAB

How long is it going to take to get NGC-HD? Anyone?


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *inneedofhelp* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I may be wrong, but I believe those are the only 2 stations (705 and 707) that broadcast in 720p; all the other HD channels are 1080i. Make sure your DVHS is able to receive 720p.



ESPN-HD (725) is also 720p


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MAB* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How long is it going to take to get NGC-HD? Anyone?



While I have ZERO specific knowledge, my guess would be that there are a number of other HD channels that might make it into the lineup first. Doesn't PBS HD carry some NG produced shows? Be happy we have DiscHD!


----------



## ZMike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *inneedofhelp* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I may be wrong, but I believe those are the only 2 stations (705 and 707) that broadcast in 720p; all the other HD channels are 1080i. Make sure your DVHS is able to receive 720p.



Right, but it's the TV that can't receive 720p! I have the box set to output 1080i and 480p but it must be putting straight 720p out over Firewire regardless of the setting.

I put that tape into my Mits TV/Mits D-VHS setup that can upconvert the 720p and I was able to see what I recorded from 705 and 707.


So, I can record all the HD channels directly onto the JVC D-VHS from the 8300HD.


-Mike


----------



## ZMike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EricScott* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ESPN-HD (725) is also 720p



I was able to see the D-VHS HD recording I made of 725 on my Panny RPTV even though it will choke on 720p from channels 705 and 707 when played back from the JVC.


Weird.


----------



## dkan24

Has anyone had trouble with SNYHD recently? It's been completely out for me (gray screen) the last 5 days.


----------



## Paul Chiu

741 working fine here in Forest Hills NY on my 3250HD and 8300HD boxes.


Try a hard reset. Unplug power wait one minute. Press power on with one finger and then plug back in AC.


Paul


----------



## adrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dkan24* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone had trouble with SNYHD recently? It's been completely out for me (gray screen) the last 5 days.



Nope, the only issues I've had are audio related. Last weekend they tried to broadcast DD 5.1 and were having some picture issues. The pic issues cleared up, but the audio reverted to Dolby Stereo. They've been broadcasting that way since and pretty much for the last month or so leading up to it.


----------



## hsimms




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dkan24* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone had trouble with SNYHD recently? It's been completely out for me (gray screen) the last 5 days.



SNY has been fine downtown


----------



## dkan24

Thanks for all the reply's. I tried soft reboot and pulled the plug - neither worked. I called TWC and she said that she hasn't had any reports of this channel being out although there were problems with the 700's over the weekend. She sent a reset and it still didn't work. She says they will try and resolve it within a few hours. Of course the Mets go on the road tomorrow so HD won't matter anymore.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dkan24* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the reply's. I tried soft reboot and pulled the plug - neither worked. I called TWC and she said that she hasn't had any reports of this channel being out although there were problems with the 700's over the weekend. She sent a reset and it still didn't work. She says they will try and resolve it within a few hours. Of course the Mets go on the road tomorrow so HD won't matter anymore.



Unexplained grey screens on certain channels could be explained by a weak cable signal to your apartment. You might need to schedule an appointment for a tech. to come out and check your signal strength.


----------



## dkan24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Unexplained grey screens on certain channels could be explained by a weak cable signal to your apartment. You might need to schedule an appointment for a tech. to come out and check your signal strength.



I hope it doesn't lead to that. 741 has always been crystal clear up until this happened.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dkan24* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I hope it doesn't lead to that. 741 has always been crystal clear up until this happened.



Clarity of picture with DTV (including HDTV) is unrelated to signal strength. Signal strength to your cable box can go bad for any number of reasons at any time.


----------



## dkan24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Clarity of picture with DTV (including HDTV) is unrelated to signal strength. Signal strength to your cable box can go bad for any number of reasons at any time.



Does signal strength effect dropouts? That's what I meant when I said crystal clear - very few dropouts on that channel.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dkan24* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does signal strength effect dropouts? That's what I meant when I said crystal clear - very few dropouts on that channel.



That is hard to say. It could potentially effect dropouts, but not necessarily.


I hope they get it fixed for you from the head-end!


Scott


----------



## Paul Chiu

DK,


Try this if you have any.


If you have splitters of the coaxial in any path leading into the cable box, try screwing the cable lead into the other. Also, if you have Road Runner, is the speed there the same as before? If so, I guess we can assume it is not the cable wiring into your home.


Next, try to hard reboot all your cable related gear, those switches, hubs, routers, amps, etc.


It could also be a cable box that turned bad. I had that happened a few times in the past. Taking it to one of the many NYC TWC stores is real easy these days. I picked up a circa July 2006 3250HD and a circa June 2006 8300HD this past weekend at the Queens Center Mall. It took less than 10 minutes on line.


Paul





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dkan24* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I hope it doesn't lead to that. 741 has always been crystal clear up until this happened.


----------



## Paul Chiu

Beautiful quality!


Hooray! Sharapove for the entire 2 weeks please!!!!!!!



I took this with Fusion HDTV card an hour ago with 1st round Davenport match.


It looked great on my 23" 1080i LCD and it look even better on my larger 64" 1080i and 37" 1080p sets....


Paul

Forest Hills, NYC

3250HD 4.2 Passport 068

8300HD 2.5.066


----------



## Makanmata

My 8300 had been misbehaving for many months now, pixellating to the point of unwatchability at times. The last few weeks, things appeared to have gotten much better, but this weekend it crashed, necessitating a hard reboot, erasing all my shows and programming with it. Now it has crashed, and refuses to boot up. When it finishes the boot process, all I get is a channel "0".


Is it toast, or is there something that might save me a service call or trip to TWC?




Thanks.


----------



## John Mason

A cold boot (unplugging ~20 secs) or a warm boot (power switch) shouldn't erase your files or settings. After rebooting, sometimes it's necessary to press the remote's system-on key, The STB should then switch to the startup channel that can be set in one of the menus. -- John


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Makanmata* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My 8300 had been misbehaving for many months now, pixellating to the point of unwatchability at times. The last few weeks, things appeared to have gotten much better, but this weekend it crashed, necessitating a hard reboot, erasing all my shows and programming with it. Now it has crashed, and refuses to boot up. When it finishes the boot process, all I get is a channel "0".
> 
> 
> Is it toast, or is there something that might save me a service call or trip to TWC?



Sounds like you've got a trashed hard-drive there......You need to take that thing in and swap it for a new one. (Note that there is some keypress combination that will reformat your harddrive, which may help, but I can't for the life of me recall what it is. I know that I was able to successfully accomplish this once on my 8000HD a couple of years ago).


----------



## LisaM

Has anyone else been getting more audio dropouts than usual lately? It is happening on both of my 8300 HD boxes.


----------



## Paul Chiu

This is my 2nd day with the 8300HD and I have a 3250HD box next to it for A/B testing. I use a Gefen 2x2 HDMI distribution amplifier to test.


Pixelisation, mosaics, and ghosting is about the same on the 8300HD through HDMI and the 3250HD through DVI.


The HDMI output from the 8300HD DVR is much more contrasty than the DVI of the 3250HD. It is also sharpened more in the 8300HD.


The component YPbPr outputs og both boxes are almost the same.


Paul





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LisaM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone else been getting more audio dropouts than usual lately? It is happening on both of my 8300 HD boxes.


----------



## Gary Quiring

What channel (9 or 11) is the CW going to broadcast on? And what will happen to the other channel that does not have CW?


----------



## ZMike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LisaM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone else been getting more audio dropouts than usual lately? It is happening on both of my 8300 HD boxes.



Yes, same here on both of mine. I called them this morning and they told me they were "doing maintenance" in my area (Sutton Place) but I just checked my signal levels and they were all lower than before they started messing around with their "maintenance" and I'm still getting dropouts and video glitches.


Also, whatever is going on there knocked my cable modem off line twice last night and once today.


I wish they would just go away.


-Mike


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary Quiring* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What channel (9 or 11) is the CW going to broadcast on? And what will happen to the other channel that does not have CW?



The CW is going to be on channel 11 while channel 9 renamed itself My9. Guess this is going to be temporary until FOX Television can figure out what to do with the channel.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The CW is going to be on channel 11 while channel 9 renamed itself My9. Guess this is going to be temporary until FOX Television can figure out what to do with the channel.



WPIX Channel 11 = The CW


WWOR Channel 9 = My Network TV

(Fox figured out what to do a long time ago...)


----------



## partyflavor

So, I have the dtv intro along with a dvr and HDxtra and HBO so I can watch all the HD stuff (I really don't watch anything out of the 700s any more except the occasional show on one of the sd HBOs). I have yet to have the Universal HD channel. The website shows it as part of the dtv intro package and so I should have it. I've called about 21 times trying to get it fixed. Tonight the guy bumped me up to a regular package and it came on and so he said I had to subscribe to the more expensive package and the lone benefit (for me) would be one HD channel. Does this sound right to anyone or shouldn't Univ HD be just like all the other HD channels not a premium or HDxtra. I know the guy on the phone doesn't know what he is talking about, but he tried to tell me it was a special channel because it shows sports (it just happens to have the US Open tonight). Any advice on who to email to write about my problems with customer service or how to resolve this? Prior to this I've had 4 tech calls, 2 plant calls, and 5 different HD8300 boxes. I'm thisclose to giving it up--if only there was another legitimate option.


----------



## ZMike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *partyflavor* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So, I have the dtv intro along with a dvr and HDxtra and HBO so I can watch all the HD stuff (I really don't watch anything out of the 700s any more except the occasional show on one of the sd HBOs). I have yet to have the Universal HD channel. The website shows it as part of the dtv intro package and so I should have it. I've called about 21 times trying to get it fixed. Tonight the guy bumped me up to a regular package and it came on and so he said I had to subscribe to the more expensive package and the lone benefit (for me) would be one HD channel. Does this sound right to anyone or shouldn't Univ HD be just like all the other HD channels not a premium or HDxtra. I know the guy on the phone doesn't know what he is talking about, but he tried to tell me it was a special channel because it shows sports (it just happens to have the US Open tonight). Any advice on who to email to write about my problems with customer service or how to resolve this? Prior to this I've had 4 tech calls, 2 plant calls, and 5 different HD8300 boxes. I'm thisclose to giving it up--if only there was another legitimate option.



According to this list for Manhattan you should get UNI-HD with DTV Intro:

http://www.timewarnercable.com/Custo...=61&Image1.y=6 


Good luck !


-Mike


----------



## andrewjnyc

Well, rumor has it the series 3 TiVo is about 2-3 weeks away, and I'm beyond eager to buy one and ditch the SA8300-HD. One thing that's been puzzling me, though...given TWC's refusal to let users install cable cards, is there a way I can scam TWC into renting me a card for each of the two slots in the new TiVo? I've heard that TWC intends to refuse to install cards in S3 TiVos in order to preserve the corporate revenue stream from SA8300HD rentals. My TV has a single slot, and I suppose I could get a TWC installer to stick one in there, but I'm not sure what sort of tale I'd need to spin to get them to cough up a second card. Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## petp13

noob question.... can u burn a saved program on the SA8300 onto a DVD disk? is it best to get a plain ole' DVD recorder or a DVD recorder with built in hard-drive? can u also burn HD programs?

many thks


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *petp13* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> noob question.... can u burn a saved program on the SA8300 onto a DVD disk? is it best to get a plain ole' DVD recorder or a DVD recorder with built in hard-drive? can u also burn HD programs?
> 
> many thks



Yes and no -- you can absolutely burn SD stuff onto a DVD burner by using the S-Video output on the 8300HD into the DVD burner and the analog L/R sound outputs. But you cannot burn HD video onto a DVD burner.


If you play HD video through the S-Video output on the 8300HD, it will be letterboxed just fine, but it will be SD nonetheless.


----------



## petp13

thks vm scott!!!!!


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andrewjnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, rumor has it the series 3 TiVo is about 2-3 weeks away, and I'm beyond eager to buy one and ditch the SA8300-HD. One thing that's been puzzling me, though...given TWC's refusal to let users install cable cards, is there a way I can scam TWC into renting me a card for each of the two slots in the new TiVo? I've heard that TWC intends to refuse to install cards in S3 TiVos in order to preserve the corporate revenue stream from SA8300HD rentals. My TV has a single slot, and I suppose I could get a TWC installer to stick one in there, but I'm not sure what sort of tale I'd need to spin to get them to cough up a second card. Anyone got any ideas?



Aren't there FCC regulations regarding cable companies' handling of requests for cablecards? If memory serves, they're legally required to provide them for all cablecard compliant hardware on customer request. If that's the case, TWC can get into some very hot water if they refuse to provide cablecards for S3 Tivos.


Personally, I'm going to wait until there are a few reports of people getting them to work with TWCNYC before I run out and get one, but I'm looking forward to having something a bit less buggy than the SA8300...

-JMP


----------



## AndyHDTV

dam, now TWC in San Diego is getting Starz-HD & Cinemax-HD.

http://hdtv.forsandiego.com/messages...tml?1157068156


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andrewjnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, rumor has it the series 3 TiVo is about 2-3 weeks away, and I'm beyond eager to buy one and ditch the SA8300-HD. One thing that's been puzzling me, though...given TWC's refusal to let users install cable cards, is there a way I can scam TWC into renting me a card for each of the two slots in the new TiVo? I've heard that TWC intends to refuse to install cards in S3 TiVos in order to preserve the corporate revenue stream from SA8300HD rentals. My TV has a single slot, and I suppose I could get a TWC installer to stick one in there, but I'm not sure what sort of tale I'd need to spin to get them to cough up a second card. Anyone got any ideas?



I'm pretty sure it was Time Warner of Raleigh, NC that made the statement that they would not provide cable cards for Tivos. Time Warner, as you probably know, is a very decentralized company. In any case, Time Warner Raleigh later retracted that statement, saying it was a misunderstanding, and said that they would provide cable cards for Tivos, but that they would not provide tech support.


----------



## coneyparleg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> dam, now TWC in San Diego is getting Starz-HD & Cinemax-HD.
> 
> http://hdtv.forsandiego.com/messages...tml?1157068156




Emailing Dressler now


----------



## ZMike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andrewjnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, rumor has it the series 3 TiVo is about 2-3 weeks away, and I'm beyond eager to buy one and ditch the SA8300-HD. One thing that's been puzzling me, though...given TWC's refusal to let users install cable cards, is there a way I can scam TWC into renting me a card for each of the two slots in the new TiVo? I've heard that TWC intends to refuse to install cards in S3 TiVos in order to preserve the corporate revenue stream from SA8300HD rentals. My TV has a single slot, and I suppose I could get a TWC installer to stick one in there, but I'm not sure what sort of tale I'd need to spin to get them to cough up a second card. Anyone got any ideas?



There is an active discussion going on now in the SA8000/8300HD thread about the S3 and switched digital video (SDV) which is supposed to happen on TWC soon. I only understand maybe 25% of what's going on there, but I believe the gist is that Tivo S3 owners will be screwed by SDV because apparently it will take a (TWC) tuner to make things happen in SDV.


Then there is the S3 itself. According to something I just read on another group, Best Buy has just added the Tivo S3 to its stock list...at $799 for sale starting September 17th. Plus, there is the $14/mo Tivo fee. Plus $3.75/mo for the TWC cards.


I would also be happy to give TWC less money, but I wonder if it's worth it in this case.


-Mike


----------



## realdeal1115




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ZMike* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There is an active discussion going on now in the SA8000/8300HD thread about the S3....



Please post the link to that thread?


----------



## ZMike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *realdeal99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Please post the link to that thread?



http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...page=155&pp=30 


Above is link to current page of SA8000/8300HD thread.


----------



## Zeppo

So close to the NFL season, so far from the NFL Network on my TV







. I guess they have until thanksgiving, but it really is a drag that a dish is not an option for this NYer.


----------



## Ant0nik




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ZMike* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> According to this list for Manhattan you should get UNI-HD with DTV Intro:
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/Custo...=61&Image1.y=6
> 
> 
> Good luck !
> 
> 
> -Mike



I have DTV intro, and I don't get that channel.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Did you just get your 8300HD? I've posted this at least twice already, but when I first got my 8300HD, UnHD and DiscHD were "missing." Both said they were subscription services. BUT, I got the whole HDXtra tier, something that I had NOT signed up for. So I watched a bunch of HDXtra content until three days later when it finally got blocked and UnHD and DiscHD became active.


----------



## Ant0nik




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did you just get your 8300HD? I've posted this at least twice already, but when I first got my 8300HD, UnHD and DiscHD were "missing." Both said they were subscription services. BUT, I got the whole HDXtra tier, something that I had NOT signed up for. So I watched a bunch of HDXtra content until three days later when it finally got blocked and UnHD and DiscHD became active.



No I have the 3250HD, and I used to get most channels unblocked except for DiscHD which was blocked, but it was reset to Intro, and DiscHD became available, but UnHD still has been blocked, I haven't called because I wasn't sure if it was part of the package or not ( since the website could've been out dated, the channel seemed decent because of Battlestar Galactica in HD.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Just checked the website, UnHD is supposed to be a part of both the Intro and Value packages... call them. Quick... Firefly HD is starting this month on UnHD!


Just realized that the BSG scheduling is ferklempt. The HD broadcasts have the end of season 2 long after season 3 starts (assuming they aren't going to fux us and skip 1/2 the season... oh, I refer to Fux running of 24 this past summer when they summarily wiped out 1/2 the past season).


----------



## Paul Chiu

Has anyone experienced this with the 8300HD box, TWC NYC Passport 2.5.066?


I used a simple HDMI/DVI adaptor plug and connected said 8300HD with DVI port 2 of my Westinghouse 37" LCD panel which is 1080p and that works at 1920x1080i. Then upon connected with DVI port 1 of same HDTV, it showed "snow".


Naturally I checked this with my other TWC box, the 3250HD which is straight DVI. Very strangely, both DVI ports on the Westinghouse 37w3 LCD worked perfectly.


How is this possible? How it is that the 8300HD works with one DVI port and not the other?


Paul


----------



## Paul Chiu

FALSE ALARM! what a relief.....



After unplugging, plugging, rebooting, going to and from 3250HD and 8300HD boxes for over 2 hours. I even changed to the new OPPO 971 DVD, everything BUT the 8300HD HDMI out worked as expected with the Westy 37" DVI-1 input.


SO finally, I connected the 8300HD HDMI out with the Gefen 2x2 Distribution Amp and the Gefen out1 to the DVI-1 input of the Westy.


IT WORK!


Here is the strange thing. When I powered off the Westy 37" and connected the DVI cable to the DVI-2 port, same thing, SNOW.


Then, I simply toggle the input selector of the Gefen 2x2 and the DVI-2 worked as well.


This tells me that there has got to be some strange HDCP action taking place such that the 8300HD believes something is afoul with the digital content and protective action was triggered.


Where no hard or soft boot reseted that HDCP "lock", the Gefen 2x2 Amp managed to do just that.


Gee, $349 for just this? Gosh, the strange world of HDCP!


Paul


PS.


Now I am thinking this 8300HD DVR may be too much trouble since we have this handshake problem now added to the list of other issues. Problems like D-VHS recording, firewire, etc....


----------



## partyflavor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just checked the website, UnHD is supposed to be a part of both the Intro and Value packages... call them. Quick... Firefly HD is starting this month on UnHD!



Well, I think I might have finally gotten some at customer service to listen to me about what the situation is. The website lists Univ HD as part of the DTV Intro and yet it only comes on when they turn on the DTV Value. Their first reaction is to say that the website is wrong and then try and explain how they have a tiered subscription service. I tell them I'm aware of how it works, but that I think they're wrong. I highly doubt that of all the HD channels, they would arbitrarily select Univ HD as the single channel you get for subscribing to a more expensive tier. It makes absolutely no sense, especially when they already have the HDxtra package for which I'm paying extra. The guy finally got it through his head and said that he would open a ticket with IT and it would probably take three days, but either I would get the channel turned on or they would change the line up on the website. I told him I thought that would be a good idea since it is false advertising otherwise. The other thing that is strange is that I have channel 741 SNY which on the list says dtv value. Personally I'd rather have Univ HD than SNY...but I digress. Personally, I think they have a mistake in their coding and that their web page is right. We'll just have to wait and see.


Oh and I love the fact that everytime I call and ask about this channel they try and tell me about it only comes on for special events and that it is not always in a broadcast mode, then I get to explain how they're talking about 708 and not 709. argh.


----------



## jasonDono

I had my 8300 set to output 720P and 1080i. Recently I noticed that my projector was not resyncing when I switched channels. I went into the 8300 setup and it was only set for 720P. It will no longer let me select 1080i. The only thing I have changed is going through a geffen dvi switch. Could this cause the problem?


On a side note, for the second time in four months, Time Warner has added a premium to my account that I have not ordered. Last time it was Starz, this time Cinemax. We are on auto pay, so it can go a while before we notice. It's criminal. Has this happened to anybody else?


----------



## AndyHDTV

Wheel Of Fortune & Jeopardy is on my guide as presented in HDTV on 9/11/06.


two more programs to watch in HD


----------



## miloroman

I just added a new plasma to my home and I did not have a need for a third DVR. I went to my local TWC branch (Mt. Vernon NY) for a HD cable box and was given the SA3250. I was very disappointed to discover that it does not have HDMI out, since my tv is wired in such a way that HDMI is the only way to get a high-def signal to it. Although I was able to pick up a DVI-HDMI adapter at Radio Shack and make an analog audio connection, I was wondering if there is a HD non-DVR box with HDMI that TWC has available, or if such a box is on the horizon.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *partyflavor* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Oh and I love the fact that everytime I call and ask about this channel they try and tell me about it only comes on for special events and that it is not always in a broadcast mode, then I get to explain how they're talking about 708 and not 709. argh.



Ha! I guess that they get so many calls about 708 asking when it gets turned on, they just assume everyone's calling about it!


----------



## cybertec




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TMSKILZ* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey TonyNYC & Coneyparleg, my older bro works for verizon, he actually installs the fiber & is working in the Bayside area.
> 
> 
> He keeps telling me how great Fiber is & will be once it's mainstream in NYC, as far as when most of NYC will be covered, he doesn't know as he says it's a lot of work involved.
> 
> 
> Since he knows I'm big on HDTV & stuff related to it like HDTV programming he tells me Fiber will be able to offer so much bandwidth so that many HD programs will be able to fit on Verizons planned Tv infastructure.
> 
> 
> I can't wait, along with lower bill.
> 
> 
> I mean don't get me wrong I am quite pleased with TWC NYC, their tech support when I've been forced to call in & use it has helped me resolve my issues & their HDTV package I am cool with. Wish they offered more HD CH's but I am grateful for the ones I do get & I am impressed with their Internet service/package. although it costs a lot, I get fast speeds & have had almost zero system performance hits or interruptions.
> 
> 
> With the recent Internet speed upgrade, I'm pretty satisfied, but bring on FIBER & Bring on Gears of War (XB360), yea baby!
> 
> 
> Go Cowboys! Go Spurs!



I already got the Verizon FiOS Broadband package 1 month ago and love it, for $40 a month I get 20mb download speeds and 5mb upload speeds, did a few speedtest and it is always constand, my broadband connection is not shared as it was with Cable, I could not return my Road Runner soon enough, their upload speed was a joke 768kbps and still is, well today I am getting Dish Network installed with 30 HD Channels including all the locals in HD "Platinum Package" and 2 HD Boxes for the same I was paying TW for an inferior product, thank god for all these choices out there, with more choices poping out on a daily basis, I just love competition, Cables monopoly is about to END, by the way your Bro was right, Fiber is smoking.


----------



## dad1153




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasonDono* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> On a side note, for the second time in four months, Time Warner has added a premium to my account that I have not ordered. Last time it was Starz, this time Cinemax. We are on auto pay, so it can go a while before we notice. It's criminal. Has this happened to anybody else?



Yes it did!










Last month I was channel-flipping and I saw Showtime and The Movie Channel unscrambled. Since I only subscribe to HBO/Cinemax I thought it was free preview thing but a couple of weeks went by and the channels were still there. So I call TWC to ask about it and they tell me that *I've been subscribing to Showtime/TMC since last November*. I'm a single guy living by myself so no way somebody else has ordered anything for me. I ask who authorized it and the CSR tells me that information is no longer kept after 3 months since the order is placed. I ask why I wasn't told and she tells me it's in my receipt. Sure enough, I track down the cable bills for the past nine or so months and they all have under a very small print 'Showtime, TMC' billing. I should have looked at my bill more carefully (my bad) but that still doesn't answer who freaking ordered Showtime/TMC because I sure didn't. I tried to get a refund but she tells me after three months since a premium channel is activated there is no refund. I threaten to cancel my TWC account and she asks me politely (like a robot) what day and time do I want to schedule a technician to come pick-up my box. Somewhere in TWC's 'quality assurance' recordings there is a tape of me saying the most foul-mouthed and obscene things to this woman.


I also pay automatically my TWC through Citibank. Could it be... 'Twilight Zone' theme starts... that TWC secretly activates premium channels on automatically-billed accounts hoping to make more money on ignorant/stupid customers (like me) that never read their cable bills or watch unsubscribed-to premium channels because we know what we subscribe to? Basically TWC got from me a few hundred dollars for a Showtime/TMC subscription (a) I didn't initiate and (b) I never actually watched (because I freaking knew I wasn't subscribing to them). At the earliest chance I can to switch to Dish or Verizon (my building won't let me install a satellite dish on the window and Verizon isn't available in my area) I am soooooooooooooooooo kicking this s*** cable company out of my life. Sob, sob... a guy can dream, right?


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Not so sure FIOS could deliver on all that broadband promise in Manhattan. Wiring to the apartment is going to cost way more in $$ and time than what took TWC 2-4 years to do, i.e. lay fiber to "street nodes" that then branch to copper. Not that I'm against it by any means, but I think it gives TWC a good bunch of time to get SVD to really deliver the bandwidth.


As for adding stuff w/o knowledge, boy that does suck (I've been doing auto deposit and auto pay longer than anyone I know, but every time I log into my bank, I spend 30 seconds looking at all the things going out of my checking account so I can spot anything unusual). But I doubt it was purposeful... it's kinda like the whole "we never went to the moon, it was all a conspiracy and a hoax." The bottom line is that there just are way, way too many folks involved. Conspiracies work only when there are very, very few involved. Remember TWC is a very large lumbering bureaucracy, very easy for rumors to get around and very easy for some to always be checking to see if rumors are true. Not saying it's impossible, just very unlikely.


While I understand the need to vent, a tirade against the poor phone person is kinda outta bounds. Better to spend that energy in forming (not foaming) a complaint to the state PSC. I remember once having a big disagreement with them, but instead of ripping the phone person a new one, I wrote a complaint to the PSC... I immediately (I mean the same fracking day) got a call and my problem was totally dealt with to my satisfaction. They even threw in some free stuff as an apology.


----------



## coneyparleg

While an official complaint is definately the way to get results, I don't think that all the CSR reps are udeserving of backlash, while there are a number of helpful reps, there are also a number of nasty, unhelpful, lieing reps. I had one rep tell me that every supervisor, manager, and anyone who was above her had gone to a meeting and for that reason she couldn't transfer me, but don't worry I'll get a call back. I smartly took her name. never got a call back. called again got in touch with a supervisor who did help me with the issue in question and I reported her, he also confirmed that there was no such meeting.

sometimes yelling at a csr who deserves it could be quite theraputic


----------



## coneyparleg

Also do reps get recognized for the amount of times they get a customer to add channels or services?

This could be a way for reps to boost thier performance numbers.


----------



## LL3HD

I just read this post from 30rock on the OTA thread. I would imagine that since we get 704, we will also get this in HD.


Here's the press release that was issued by WNBC today:



PRESS RELEASE


FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE


WNBC TO BEGIN BROADCASTING NEWS AND

LOCAL PROGRAMMING IN HI-DEFINITION


First Local New York Station To Broadcast High-Definition Newscasts, Sept. 13


New York, NYSeptember 6, 2006WNBC, NBC Universal's flagship station, will begin broadcasting 28 hours of newscasts and locally produced programming in high-definition (HD) beginning September 13, it was announced today by Frank Comerford, President and General Manager, WNBC.


"Since its first broadcast more than 65 years ago, WNBC has consistently led the way in delivering the most comprehensive news coverage and informative local programming from a dedicated team of on-air and behind-the-scenes professionals," said Comerford. "Being the first in New York to broadcast in high-definition marks a new era for the station; providing our team with the capabilities to best serve the needs of our viewers who will experience television that is richer than ever before."


WNBC's 28 hours of HD broadcasts will include regularly scheduled weekday and weekend morning and evening newscasts, as well as the locally produced studio programs "Reel Talk" (Saturdays 10-10:30 a.m.), "NewsForum" (Sundays 6:30-7 a.m.) and "Mike'd Up (Sundays, 11:35 a.m.-12:05 a.m.). In addition, breaking news, studio-based specials and seasonal programming, such as "Gameday New York"a weekly half-hour pre-game football show hosted by WNBC's Bruce Beck and New York Giants head coach Tom Coughlin (Sundays 8:30-9 a.m., Sept. 10 throughout the NFL season)will air in HD. Coupled with the network, 72 total hours of HDTV a week will be broadcast on Channel 4.


WNBC's new, state-of-the-art HD facility boasts a newly completed control room which includes an HD switcher and audio console, a virtual monitor wallcomprised of ten screens which can display one to 130 different video feeds simultaneouslyand also has the capability to control any studio located at 30 Rockefeller Center and vice versa. WNBC's studio, known as 6B, houses five robotically controlled SONY HD cameras and, the station's chopper camera is HD, and in the coming months, the station will be transitioning all field cameras to a wide-screen format.


The HD project was overseen by Comerford; Dan Forman, Senior Vice President News and Station Manager, WNBC; Matthew Braatz, Regional Vice President Technology, NBC TV Stations; Ken Wilkey, Senior Vice President, TV Stations Technology and Kathy Mosolino, Director of Operations, WNBC.


"From our daily newscasts to breaking news to our commitment to the community, WNBC is evolving its unmatched local news coverage," said Forman. "Our foray into HD further enables WNBC to maintain its mission of covering the tri-state area like no one else."


"Bolstering what viewers have come to expect from WNBC has been the driving force behind the transition to HD," said Braatz. "The ability for me and my hard-working team to be pioneers in delivering high-definition television to the New York marketplace will ultimately be a rewarding television experience for us all."


"HD provides the highest quality picture and sound affording more audience enthusiasm than traditional television," said Wilkey. "With its already established lead in the marketplace for delivering the best coverage of local news and events, WNBC has now notched the lead in delivering the best in technology to its viewers."


----------



## kfm999

This is very common, I have heard so much and it always happens to auto-pay customers - this is USA, business owns U!!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dad1153* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes it did!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last month I was channel-flipping and I saw Showtime and The Movie Channel unscrambled. Since I only subscribe to HBO/Cinemax I thought it was free preview thing but a couple of weeks went by and the channels were still there. So I call TWC to ask about it and they tell me that *I've been subscribing to Showtime/TMC since last November*. I'm a single guy living by myself so no way somebody else has ordered anything for me. I ask who authorized it and the CSR tells me that information is no longer kept after 3 months since the order is placed. I ask why I wasn't told and she tells me it's in my receipt. Sure enough, I track down the cable bills for the past nine or so months and they all have under a very small print 'Showtime, TMC' billing. I should have looked at my bill more carefully (my bad) but that still doesn't answer who freaking ordered Showtime/TMC because I sure didn't. I tried to get a refund but she tells me after three months since a premium channel is activated there is no refund. I threaten to cancel my TWC account and she asks me politely (like a robot) what day and time do I want to schedule a technician to come pick-up my box. Somewhere in TWC's 'quality assurance' recordings there is a tape of me saying the most foul-mouthed and obscene things to this woman.
> 
> 
> I also pay automatically my TWC through Citibank. Could it be... 'Twilight Zone' theme starts... that TWC secretly activates premium channels on automatically-billed accounts hoping to make more money on ignorant/stupid customers (like me) that never read their cable bills or watch unsubscribed-to premium channels because we know what we subscribe to? Basically TWC got from me a few hundred dollars for a Showtime/TMC subscription (a) I didn't initiate and (b) I never actually watched (because I freaking knew I wasn't subscribing to them). At the earliest chance I can to switch to Dish or Verizon (my building won't let me install a satellite dish on the window and Verizon isn't available in my area) I am soooooooooooooooooo kicking this s*** cable company out of my life. Sob, sob... a guy can dream, right?


----------



## marcos_p




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just read this post from 30rock on the OTA thread. I would imagine that since we get 704, we will also get this in HD.
> 
> 
> Here's the press release that was issued by WNBC today:
> 
> 
> 
> PRESS RELEASE
> 
> 
> FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
> 
> 
> WNBC TO BEGIN BROADCASTING NEWS AND
> 
> LOCAL PROGRAMMING IN HI-DEFINITION
> 
> 
> First Local New York Station To Broadcast High-Definition Newscasts, Sept. 13
> 
> 
> New York, NYSeptember 6, 2006WNBC, NBC Universal's flagship station, will begin broadcasting 28 hours of newscasts and locally produced programming in high-definition (HD) beginning September 13, it was announced today by Frank Comerford, President and General Manager, WNBC.
> 
> 
> .....
> 
> "HD provides the highest quality picture and sound affording more audience enthusiasm than traditional television," said Wilkey. "With its already established lead in the marketplace for delivering the best coverage of local news and events, WNBC has now notched the lead in delivering the best in technology to its viewers."



WOW. What a coincidence.

Last weekend, I sent emails to the local (NYC) news for NBC, FOX and CBS, asking what are their plans for broadcasting in HD. I only got a response from FOX, stating that they have not yet decided whether they will go HD for local news. I got no response from NBC, yet today they annoucnce this great news.


----------



## cybertec

well today was my Dish Network installation, I got 2 HD receivers VIP211 and the Platinum Package, all I can say is WOW, the HD picture is much crisper "finnaly got back that WOW factor that has been missing from TWC HD, which has been degrading over time", I now have 30+ HD Channels including the local channels in HD and ESPN2HD, the digital sound is also superior compared to TWC, and so is the music channels offered by Sirius over TWCables horrible lineup of music channels, the Sirius channels have much better and more up to date music, all I can say is I am in HD BLISS, I should have switched alot sooner than I did, the difference in quality is very noticable, and to go along with my FiOS Broadband from Verizon, I finnaly have said my last goodbuyes to TWC "after over 10 years of service from them", and it could not come soon enough.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> WNBC TO BEGIN BROADCASTING NEWS AND
> 
> LOCAL PROGRAMMING IN HI-DEFINITION
> 
> 
> First Local New York Station To Broadcast High-Definition Newscasts, Sept. 13



It's about time, I usually watch WABC but I will have to switch.


----------



## Meteor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just read this post from 30rock on the OTA thread. I would imagine that since we get 704, we will also get this in HD.
> 
> 
> Here's the press release that was issued by WNBC today:
> 
> 
> 
> PRESS RELEASE
> 
> 
> FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
> 
> 
> WNBC TO BEGIN BROADCASTING NEWS AND
> 
> LOCAL PROGRAMMING IN HI-DEFINITION
> 
> 
> First Local New York Station To Broadcast High-Definition Newscasts, Sept. 13


I posted the unofficial news back in July








HERE


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> First Local New York Station To Broadcast High-Definition Newscasts, Sept. 13
> 
> 
> New York, NYSeptember 6, 2006WNBC, NBC Universal's flagship station, will begin broadcasting 28 hours of newscasts and locally produced programming in high-definition (HD) beginning September 13, it was announced today by Frank Comerford, President and General Manager, WNBC.



Holy smokes, this is VERY curious, I was planning on posting a question. I'm a NBC News guy, and to date, both local and network looked like they had some serious video processing on them... more so than just being rezzed up to 1080i. However, it looked to me like it was way overly contrasty, it was a very "hard" look. It was very evident to me because of the difference between the studio and location shots.


HOWEVER, last night when I tuned in I immediately saw something VERY different. It still was in 4:3 but the overall image was far less contrasty (and consequently looked a LOT better). I was going to ask if anyone who regularly watches NBC News stuff if they also noticed such a difference. BTW, local and network are different, what I saw applies to local, not network.


Somehow I think maybe they did the switch but delivered it in a 4:3 frame.


----------



## apswil

I have the sonyxbr1 with the sa3250. Does it matter if use all the output formats or just use 1080i. Is the dvi/hdmi port active im planning on purchase dvi/hdmi cable .


----------



## LL3HD

This was from Crain's NY today....



NewYorkBusiness.com


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Time Warner, Cablevision support cable rival

by Amanda Fung

September 07, 2006

New York City's two biggest cable franchisees threw their conditional support behind Verizon during a public hearing about citywide franchises.


Time Warner Inc. and Cablevision Systems Corp. - New York City's two biggest cable franchisees - threw their conditional support behind Verizon Communications Inc. during a City Council hearing about citywide cable television franchises.


During a public hearing Thursday, Time Warner Cables' New York City president, Howard Szarfarc, and Cablevision's president of cable and communications, John Bickham, both said Verizon should be allowed to compete.



But only if the telecom giant was subject to the same financial requirements for the city and public access channels, performance standards, construction commitments and customer support that they had to obey.


City officials last month began considering a process that would allow Verizon and any other provider to obtain a cable TV franchise in New York City. Currently, Time Warner and Cablevision dominate the city with 1.1 million and 600,000 customers, respectively. They plan to renew their franchises which expire at the end of 2008. RCN, which has 100,000 customers, said it will also renew its franchise when it expires next year.


Meanwhile, Verizon said it has already spent over $230 million rolling out fiber-optic cable in portions of Staten Island, Queens and the Bronx - areas where Verizon's Fios high speed Internet service is already available.


"Verizon has committed to breaking the cable monopoly that for decades has maintained control over what the city watches and how much residents pay," Thomas Dunne, Verizon's vice president of government affairs said during the subcommittee of zoning and franchises hearing, citing outside studies that state cable TV prices are typically more than 27% lower in markets where there is more competition.


Council members asked companies to address concerns over their community efforts, public access channel support and the employment of the city's work force. Over 60 individuals including representatives from local unions and public access channels requested to testify in favor of more cable TV competition.


----------



## joma2k

I recently bought my first HD tv and I am really enjoying HD through the sets QAM tuner. I am able to pick up all network stations except NBC. I do receive NBC 4.4 (mapped to 1-28) that replays movie reviews and trivia, but my tv does not pick up NBC4 DT using the auto scan (channel 1-4 is TheTube).


I am wondering if other QAM users are having the same problem receiving NBC 4? If it is a temporary problem I might just wait it out, otherwise I'll be looking for a good indoor antenna. Thanks for the assistance!


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joma2k* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am wondering if other QAM users are having the same problem receiving NBC 4? If it is a temporary problem I might just wait it out, otherwise I'll be looking for a good indoor antenna. Thanks for the assistance!



I have the same problem also, but sometimes when I change the channel and come back to 1.4 later on, it turns back to WNBC-DT.

strange.


I have a Sony 34XBR960


----------



## apswil

Is there anyway to check if your hdmi/dvi port works. Just spoke with customer service they told me on some sa3250 cable boxes the hdmi/dvi works and some dont. Can u check on this with the diagnostic screen??


----------



## Adamman100




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Holy smokes, this is VERY curious, I was planning on posting a question. I'm a NBC News guy, and to date, both local and network looked like they had some serious video processing on them... more so than just being rezzed up to 1080i. However, it looked to me like it was way overly contrasty, it was a very "hard" look. It was very evident to me because of the difference between the studio and location shots.
> 
> 
> HOWEVER, last night when I tuned in I immediately saw something VERY different. It still was in 4:3 but the overall image was far less contrasty (and consequently looked a LOT better). I was going to ask if anyone who regularly watches NBC News stuff if they also noticed such a difference. BTW, local and network are different, what I saw applies to local, not network.
> 
> 
> Somehow I think maybe they did the switch but delivered it in a 4:3 frame.



Yes, I noticed a slight improvement too.


----------



## Berk32

They just announced during the broadcast that next Friday night's Yankees game vs the Red Sox will be on WWOR-HD...


I hope Time Warner is told about this and adds it!


Grrrrrrr......


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> They just announced during the broadcast that next Friday night's Yankees game vs the Red Sox will be on WWOR-HD...
> 
> 
> I hope Time Warner is told about this and adds it!
> 
> 
> Grrrrrrr......



Actually they said it will be in HD "on IO Ch. 709"

Regardless, the game will be available in HD and, as you said, hopefully TWC picks it up.


----------



## AndyHDTV

My Email:

"Hello Mr. Watson, I was just wondering if FSNY-HD (which shows games from the Devils & Islanders) will finally be available on TWCNYC?

If their is no room for a 3rd HD specials channel; then can either one of the 'INHD" channels be preempted to show the games? I know Cablevision does that with SNY games.

Also is their any word on the possibility of Starz-HD and Cinemax-HD being added by the end of the year? I just heard that TWC-San Diego will have them next month.

thanks, Andy"


response:

"We have plans to add more HD before YE, but have not decided on the products yet."

-

-

-

-

I guess "YE" means years end. I'm crossing my fingers!!!


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> They just announced during the broadcast that next Friday night's Yankees game vs the Red Sox will be on WWOR-HD...
> 
> 
> I hope Time Warner is told about this and adds it!
> 
> 
> Grrrrrrr......



I'm not really that high on TWC adding WWOR-HD before other wanted channels.


they now normally carry 2hrs a day of HD Soaps, and now a couple of the remaining yankees games.

Maybe they will show some Nets games like they did last year, but I still wont put it over other HD channels.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm not really that high on TWC adding WWOR-HD before other wanted channels.
> 
> 
> they now normally carry 2hrs a day of HD Soaps, and now a couple of the remaining yankees games.
> 
> Maybe they will show some Nets games like they did last year, but I still wont put it over other HD channels.




I agree.... I'd rather see Starz-HD and ESPN2-HD (along with FSNYHD and NFLHD on a INHD channel when possible)...

but I guess its more of a frustration thing... considering it used to be available... hidden... when it was completely useless... (although I am happy WPIX-HD is available now)


and now when there is some use.....


Speaking of other HD channels.... shouldn't they be able to use 708 and 712 for other stuff when not showing YES-HD or MSG-HD?


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Speaking of other HD channels.... shouldn't they be able to use 708 and 712 for other stuff when not showing YES-HD or MSG-HD?



With YES-HD covering all home games and about half the HD away games this baseball season, I hope that they stay with that formula for NETS games this comming season.


And with MSG-HD having only a handfull of HD away games last Hockey & Basketball season, I hope that they "BREAK" with that formula and dramatically add more HD away games.


If both channels start to offer more HD games, then adding other content to 708 & 712 will be a large task, with constant mistakes.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

The odd thing I see (been HD since mid May) is that 708 seems to be the place where HD sports broadcasts go for YES HD and MSG HD as TWC doesn't carry those channels full time. Fine. BUT I have never, ever, ever seen anything on 712.


Andy, I didn't know that Fred Dressler was your uncle ? I written very polite questions a few times and I don't even get an assistant to answer me. Seriously, I do appreciate that your queries seems to get responses and I'm indeed happy we'll see something BYE (aren't acronyms wonderful, what a way to say "before year's end").


Crossing my finger's for Starz HD.


----------



## ZMike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...Speaking of other HD channels.... shouldn't they be able to use 708 and 712 for other stuff when not showing YES-HD or MSG-HD?



I read somewhere on this forum that the slots for these HD "special" channels actually don't use any bandwidth when they aren't in use. I'm guessing that they can't use them, or other potential channels, for HD full time because (according to them) they don't have the bandwidth.

Switched digital video (SDV) will solve that problem, but the status of that at TWC-NYC is unknown.


-Mike


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The odd thing I see (been HD since mid May) is that 708 seems to be the place where HD sports broadcasts go for YES HD and MSG HD as TWC doesn't carry those channels full time. Fine. BUT I have never, ever, ever seen anything on 712.
> 
> 
> Andy, I didn't know that Fred Dressler was your uncle ? I written very polite questions a few times and I don't even get an assistant to answer me. Seriously, I do appreciate that your queries seems to get responses and I'm indeed happy we'll see something BYE (aren't acronyms wonderful, what a way to say "before year's end").
> 
> 
> Crossing my finger's for Starz HD.



1. every HD game produced by YES has always ended up on channel 708, and every HD game produced by MSG has always ended up on channel 712.

Only a handful of Liberty games were shown on 712 this summer.

As the hockey season starts up in a few weeks, you will see info on 712 light up again. Or in your case the first time.


2.Dressler hasn't responded to any of my emails in many many months, the last response that I posted was from Bob Watson from the NYC head office.


3. I'm also crossing my fingers for Starz-HD.


FYI: Comcast carries OnDemand-HD with Starz-HD movies, I wish something like that could make it's way here.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ZMike* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I read somewhere on this forum that the slots for these HD "special" channels actually don't use any bandwidth when they aren't in use. I'm guessing that they can't use them, or other potential channels, for HD full time because (according to them) they don't have the bandwidth.
> 
> Switched digital video (SDV) will solve that problem, but the status of that at TWC-NYC is unknown.
> 
> 
> -Mike




I think I've heard something like that as well.... but it doens't make sense completely...


What happens when 708 and/or 712 are activated? Do other channels lose bandwidth/quality?


If not, then aren't they already setting aside bandwidth for 2 channels that are on less than 25% of the time?


----------



## ZMike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think I've heard something like that as well.... but it doens't make sense completely...
> 
> 
> What happens when 708 and/or 712 are activated? Do other channels lose bandwidth/quality?
> 
> 
> If not, then aren't they already setting aside bandwidth for 2 channels that are on less than 25% of the time?



I'm not sure I believe that they are out of bandwidth. Unless Comcast in NJ has been on SDV for almost 2 years, how is it that they have the bandwidth for pretty much everything that we want, including internet at 16Mbps--all which I had when I was in NJ on Comcast--while we can't get anything added here?


I think there are big company business (media supplier contract) issues involved here at least as much as bandwidth considerations.


-Mike


----------



## beatles6

Today and tomorrow's Yankee games from Baltimore are on YES HD however the TWC program guide shows the channel 708 time slots as off air. What gives? Why isn't TWC carrying these YES HD telecasts?


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beatles6* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Today and tomorrow's Yankee games from Baltimore are on YES HD however the TWC program guide shows the channel 708 time slots as off air. What gives? Why isn't TWC carrying these YES HD telecasts?



somebody messed up.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Andy, I tried to send an e-mail to Dressler, but it wouldn't go through... I got a domain error. Did some checking and the domain was registered, but my guess is there's no mail server associated with it. Scratched my head, then realized it WAS Watson I wrote, not Dressler. However, it WAS at the "twcable.com" address that seems non-functional now. Very possible those were addresses that were not meant to be "known" to anyone other than insiders, so not surprising they got shut down.


WOW, On Demand HD!!! We've never even got On Demand SD Starz. Frankly, I didn't know that such an animal existed. I AM surprised that nobody ever seems to mention PPV HD.


Isn't it also true that typically on weekends, channels other than YES have rights to Yankee games? I have tried to tune into them on 708, but found gray screens... then I find them on Pix 9.


Anyway, I wish ALL youse guys to for-frakking-get the forum today and bask in HD local sports goodness with the Jets, the US Open mens final, and the Giants tonight.


----------



## beatles6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyway, I wish ALL youse guys to for-frakking-get the forum today and bask in HD local sports goodness with the Jets, the US Open mens final, and the Giants tonight.



Hate to dissapoint the Jet fans but their games is not in HD today. Also looks like for the 2nd straight day TWC is not carrying the HD feed of the Yankee game from Baltimore.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Isn't it also true that typically on weekends, channels other than YES have rights to Yankee games? I have tried to tune into them on 708, but found gray screens... then I find them on Pix 9.



You've got things very very very confused....


YES Network and WWOR (My9) show ALL local yankee games outside of Saturday 1PM and Sunday night 8pm. Up until now - the games on broadcast WWOR were not made available in HD, but they announced this weekend that this coming Friday HD would be on WWOR-DT (which is the only local broadcast network Time Warner currently doesn't have). For the most part - Friday night games were on WWOR this season, but a few Tuesday night games were used instead during the summer.


Saturday 1PM games are on FOX (and not HD, only availble on channel 705 in SD-widescreen during the redular season)


Sunday night 8pm games are on ESPN-HD (725).


Games not being shown on YES will not be on channel 708.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Andy, I tried to send an e-mail to Dressler, but it wouldn't go through... I got a domain error. Did some checking and the domain was registered, but my guess is there's no mail server associated with it. Scratched my head, then realized it WAS Watson I wrote, not Dressler. However, it WAS at the "twcable.com" address that seems non-functional now. Very possible those were addresses that were not meant to be "known" to anyone other than insiders, so not surprising they got shut down.



just for clarification, At the TWC Corporate level you have:

CEO - [email protected] 

COO - [email protected] 

VP of Programming - [email protected] 


you can vent to them

-

at the local level you have:

VP of Programming & New Business Development - [email protected] 


you can request these channels which they have the power to add, all others have to be taken care of by the corporate level.


FSNY-HD

WWOR-HD (My9-HD)

PPV-HD

Starz-HD

Cinemax-HD


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> WOW, On Demand HD!!! We've never even got On Demand SD Starz. Frankly, I didn't know that such an animal existed. I AM surprised that nobody ever seems to mention PPV HD.



I can wait till next year for PPV-HD.


----------



## AndyHDTV

My email:

"Hello again Mr. Carlin, I recently heard that Cablevision will be adding

WWOR-HD next week, is Friday's Yankees game going to be in HD as well as future

Nets games?

Also have you heard any news on TWC's plans to broadcast WWOR-HD?

thank you, Andy"




Response:

"Yes, beginning 9/15, Cablevision will offer WWOR in HD. TW is still a question mark. Please call TW. It does make a difference."


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As the hockey season starts up in a few weeks, you will see info on 712 light up again. Or in your case the first time.



They better have fixed the problem regarding channel 712 being an "unrecordable channel" this time around. I can't even count how many times I was unable to record Rangers games last year in HD because you could only record the game if you were home AFTER the game actually started. Despite calling TWC a handful of times and speaking to supervisors I was never able to get a satisfying answer. I hope they also do something about extending the broadcasting window in the channel guide, as the channel went black on more than 1 occasion while the game was still on...usually in the middle of a shootout! Are you listening TWC??? Get your act together!


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> They better have fixed the problem regarding channel 712 being an "unrecordable channel" this time around. I can't even count how many times I was unable to record Rangers games last year in HD because you could only record the game if you were home AFTER the game actually started. Despite calling TWC a handful of times and speaking to supervisors I was never able to get a satisfying answer. I hope they also do something about extending the broadcasting window in the channel guide, as the channel went black on more than 1 occasion while the game was still on...usually in the middle of a shootout! Are you listening TWC??? Get your act together!



They made somewhat of a fix for Yankee broadcast that I asusme they will extend to knicks and rangers broadcasts.


the offical game window for a 7pm yankee game is now (i think) 7pm to 2 am... (i may be slightly off) - otherwise the same unrecordable issues exist...


So you need to set up a season recording of all NHL Hockey on 712 the first time it airs during preseason... then update your guide by scrolling ahead days when the channel is active...


Thats currently the best advice i can give you...


----------



## beatles6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beatles6* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Also looks like for the 2nd straight day TWC is not carrying the HD feed of the Yankee game from Baltimore.



The program guide for tomorrow night's game from Baltimore also says off air for channel 708. Just checked Direct TV and they are not showing today's HD telecast. Ken Singleton and Jim Katt are sitting in the booth holding YES HD microphones. Can anyone who knows someone with Cablevision confirm if they are picking up the HD feed?


----------



## zinger

What is up with the NY Jet games not being in HD on CBS-HD (702)? I know a number of games last year weren't in HD but figured for sure in 2006 things would be different. No one is getting this game vs. Tennesee in Hi-Def, right?


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zinger* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What is up with the NY Jet games not being in HD on CBS-HD (702)? I know a number of games last year weren't in HD but figured for sure in 2006 things would be different. No one is getting this game vs. Tennesee in Hi-Def, right?



Check the HD Programming forum for more information. Basically, CBS is only doing 3 games a week in HD. They spent their money and resources on their new HD Studio. Next year they will do 4 games a week, 5 in 08, and finally all 6 games per week in 2009.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> They made somewhat of a fix for Yankee broadcast that I asusme they will extend to knicks and rangers broadcasts.
> 
> 
> the offical game window for a 7pm yankee game is now (i think) 7pm to 2 am... (i may be slightly off) - otherwise the same unrecordable issues exist...
> 
> 
> So you need to set up a season recording of all NHL Hockey on 712 the first time it airs during preseason... then update your guide by scrolling ahead days when the channel is active...
> 
> 
> Thats currently the best advice i can give you...




Glad to hear they might have solved the early cut off issue. Unfortunately the unrecordable channel issue is my real concern. The problem is that you never know if the game is going to record or not...even when you have previously set it to record during one of the "available" periods. Since I usually can't spare both tuners (to tape the HD feed and the SD broadcast as a backup) I have gotten stuck with no recording on more than one occasion. Then I'm stuck having to watch highlights on Rangers in 60...but with my luck this usually this happens on a night when there's also a Knicks game on so Rangers in 60 is not on for some reason.


One memorable phone call to TWC had the rep telling me that once the game started the channel would be active and I would be able to record the program at that point. So I politely asked the rep why I needed to pay $10/month for a DVR if I needed to be home to tape the show? "Good point" was the reply.


So my question is, Why should any channel ever be "unrecordable"? If it were a pay per view channel and you weren't purchasing it the show wouldn't come on and you'd be recording a screen that said "call to order" or something like that. I still haven't received an answer that makes any sense.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> One memorable phone call to TWC had the rep telling me that once the game started the channel would be active and I would be able to record the program at that point. So I politely asked the rep why I needed to pay $10/month for a DVR if I needed to be home to tape the show? "Good point" was the reply.
> 
> 
> So my question is, Why should any channel ever be "unrecordable"? If it were a pay per view channel and you weren't purchasing it the show wouldn't come on and you'd be recording a screen that said "call to order" or something like that. I still haven't received an answer that makes any sense.



Its really a function of crappy programming of the box itself... they're turing a channel on and off. The box/dvr is programmed to not allow you to record a channel that isn't available - to "help" you out.... Of course this doesn't take into account a channel that is turned on and off on a regular basis....


----------



## ngibsonn

Could someone post a working channels.conf with the QAM_256 signal information for TWC HDTV in Manhattan? I've tried every possible way to scan and I can't get anything.


If someone could post the frequency information I would appreciate it a great deal!


Thanks


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ngibsonn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Could someone post a working channels.conf with the QAM_256 signal information for TWC HDTV in Manhattan? I've tried every possible way to scan and I can't get anything.
> 
> 
> If someone could post the frequency information I would appreciate it a great deal!
> 
> 
> Thanks



Sorry, I have to really really be in the mood to do that.


Although I recall another poster posting it a while back, If their reading now I'm sure they have that info saved somewhere.


----------



## ngibsonn

If you can't post a working channels.conf is there any way you could recall what tools allowed you to create it ? All the tools I've tried (dvbscan, atscscan, tvtime etc.. ) haven't worked. I really want to get this card working and I'm at a loss.


Thanks


----------



## TMSKILZ

TWC failure to deliver on more HD Chs has me really considering getting Satelite HD! The only thing holding me back is satelite's issues when the weather is bad which means no picture!


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ngibsonn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you can't post a working channels.conf is there any way you could recall what tools allowed you to create it ? All the tools I've tried (dvbscan, atscscan, tvtime etc.. ) haven't worked. I really want to get this card working and I'm at a loss.
> 
> 
> Thanks



sorry, can't help. not familiar with thoses tools.


there are a couple posters here that know a lot of the technical info with TWC and if given a day or two I'm sure they will come across your post and be able to help you out.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TMSKILZ* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> TWC failure to deliver on more HD Chs has me really considering getting Satelite HD! The only thing holding me back is satelite's issues when the weather is bad which means no picture!



Wait till the end of the year before jumping ship, although DishNetwork looks realy tempting these days.


A couple of posts back I posted that Bob Watson said:

"We have plans to add more HD before YE, but have not decided on the products yet."


whatever thier adding, 3, 2 or 1 channel is not known, neither what it could be.


Might be:

WWOR-HD

FSNY-HD

Starz-HD

Cinemax-HD

PPV-HD


who knows


----------



## ZMike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ngibsonn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Could someone post a working channels.conf with the QAM_256 signal information for TWC HDTV in Manhattan? I've tried every possible way to scan and I can't get anything.
> 
> 
> If someone could post the frequency information I would appreciate it a great deal!
> 
> 
> Thanks



This may be what you want, from Berk32


http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&post8257804


----------



## Slikkster

I think it's ridiculous that TWC (NY) doesn't have WWOR-DT in their HD tier yet. I'm not even a Yankee fan, lol. And what's worse is the fees they charge for things like HDNET, INHD, ESPN-HD, etc. If you click on the TWC national page, you'll see that they charge $3.95 for this tier in Albany. It's $8.95 here. ESPN-HD??? Why do I have to pay for that? I guess I can understand INHD/HDNET, etc. But ESPN-HD? I emailed a TWC-NY rep about that, and the response I got was that it was due to the sub fee charged to them by the content originators. Do the other cable co's charge for these channels, and that much?


----------



## Riverside_Guy

I *was* surprised CBS had the Jets game in SD... then again, it only goes to show that a 4th rate network tends to stay that way. Of course, we have the league and the team who apparently couldn't care less either; both second rate outfits will make just as much money if the local fans get stiffed or not, so why should they give a crap?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I *was* surprised CBS had the Jets game in SD... then again, it only goes to show that a 4th rate network tends to stay that way. Of course, we have the league and the team who apparently couldn't care less either; both second rate outfits will make just as much money if the local fans get stiffed or not, so why should they give a crap?



CBS is currently only capable of doing 3 games in HD a week. They should be adding 1 more a year (according to many rumors). This year they supposedly revamped their studio and made it HD instead of adding capability of one game.


The Jets-Titans game wasn't a high-profile game... They chose the 3 based on % of the country getting the game....


btw FOX can only do 6 a week, so when they have more than 6, the other games end up in SD-Widescreen (like this week SF-ARI was not HD).


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ZMike* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I read somewhere on this forum that the slots for these HD "special" channels actually don't use any bandwidth when they aren't in use.



This is correct. Based on the current claims of "we're out of bandwidth" and the "rate shaping" that TWC uses to squeeze more channels into less space, I'd have to wonder if when the "HD Specials" channels are in use, if they are not stealing bandwidth from the other HD channels that they're sharing their spectrum with and degrading the quality of other HD channels that we have?


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ZMike* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm not sure I believe that they are out of bandwidth. Unless Comcast in NJ has been on SDV for almost 2 years, how is it that they have the bandwidth for pretty much everything that we want, including internet at 16Mbps--all which I had when I was in NJ on Comcast--while we can't get anything added here?



It really has to do with the technology that was installed when the system was wired. There really is a such thing as a limit to the amount of bandwidth that a cable system can carry without significant upgrades throughout the entire system -- it's the old "weakest link in the chain" problem -- they have to upgrade the entire system (an expensive proposition) or none of it....


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Might be:
> 
> WWOR-HD
> 
> FSNY-HD
> 
> Starz-HD
> 
> Cinemax-HD
> 
> PPV-HD



Let's not forget these channels that TWC corporate might be working on deals with:

MHD (Hi Def MTV music channel)

Food Network HD

National Geographic HD


I mean, look how quickly we got both TNT-HD and UHD after TWC worked out a corp. deal with them....


Personally, I'd most like Starz-HD, followed by Cinemax-HD and even MHD if they get a deal worked out (there's nothing like watching HD music events, and MHD gets to pick from the libraries of MTV, VH1, & CMT).


We /had/ PPV-HD (720), and TWC-NYC never scheduled any events for the channel except for a few boxing matches in HD, and then finally took it away....


----------



## mabrym




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My email:
> 
> "Hello again Mr. Carlin, I recently heard that Cablevision will be adding
> 
> WWOR-HD next week, is Friday's Yankees game going to be in HD as well as future
> 
> Nets games?
> 
> Also have you heard any news on TWC's plans to broadcast WWOR-HD?
> 
> thank you, Andy"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Response:
> 
> "Yes, beginning 9/15, Cablevision will offer WWOR in HD. TW is still a question mark. Please call TW. It does make a difference."



Is WWOR the channel Veronica Mars is on, assuming it comes back for another season.


----------



## LisaM

No....Veronica Mars will be on 711 (the new CW).


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mabrym* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is WWOR the channel Veronica Mars is on, assuming it comes back for another season.




Veronica Mars WAS on WWOR (at the time UPN9). but was now brought along with a few other UPN shows and a bunch of WB shows to the New CW network, which will be on WPIX Channel 11 in NY (and 711 for HD).


----------



## beatles6

Inexplicably for the 3rd straight day TWC has failled to carry the YES HD telecast of the Yankees vs Orioles game from Baltimore. Tonight I am watching the YES HD feed on Direct TV channel 95 and have confirmation that Cablevision is carrying the game. Although difficult, I can accept TWC not carrying HD channels such as Starz, Cinemax and ESPN 2 HD but to derprive its subscribers of YES HD, a channel they have a contract to carry is inexcusable!!


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beatles6* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Inexplicably for the 3rd straight day TWC has failled to carry the YES HD telecast of the Yankees vs Orioles game from Baltimore.



Agree! This is not right. At the least we should be getting what we've been promised and if notgive us an explanation. The Baltimore series was an away series that _was_ scheduled in HD.

I hope that we get the through a dirty fish bowl" lookin' MY9 broadcasts in HD like the rest of the world but I'm not going to plan a tapas party around it.


----------



## Paul Chiu

ESPN-HD has been showing HD footage with the YES logo during the Baltimore series, so it appears to be a TWC-NYC screw up.


Paul





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Agree! This is not right. At the least we should be getting what we've been promised and if notgive us an explanation. The Baltimore series was an away series that _was_ scheduled in HD.
> 
> I hope that we get the through a dirty fish bowl" lookin' MY9 broadcasts in HD like the rest of the world but I'm not going to plan a tapas party around it.


----------



## TonyNYC

Only problem with MTV in HD would be if the programming consisted of other stuff besides music videos. MTV 1 in the 90's became mostly talkshows and less videos. Now MTV 2 is mostly talk/reality shows and less video. Now you need MTV Hits and Jams which RCN currently carries but TWC does not that shows actual video content as a majority.


I wish there could just be an all video channel and no talk shows.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I wish there could just be an all video channel and no talk shows.



Kind of like radio these days, do you remember when you could turn the radio on in the morning and hear music?


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Only problem with MTV in HD would be if the programming consisted of other stuff besides music videos. MTV 1 in the 90's became mostly talkshows and less videos. Now MTV 2 is mostly talk/reality shows and less video. Now you need MTV Hits and Jams which RCN currently carries but TWC does not that shows actual video content as a majority.
> 
> 
> I wish there could just be an all video channel and no talk shows.



That's exactly what MHD is -- it's not a simulcast of MTV -- it is an all music video channel, and according to their press, it has no aspirations of being anything but.


Doesn't seem to be "random" music videos (like VH1 Classic) -- I think they mostly focus on Hi-def musical performance programming from the MTV, VH1, and CMT archives.


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That's exactly what MHD is -- it's not a simulcast of MTV -- it is an all music video channel, and according to their press, it has no aspirations of being anything but.
> 
> 
> Doesn't seem to be "random" music videos (like VH1 Classic) -- I think they mostly focus on Hi-def musical performance programming from the MTV, VH1, and CMT archives.



If they stick to that gameplan, I will enjoy the channel as I am sure alot of other views too.


----------



## Adamman100




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Let's not forget these channels that TWC corporate might be working on deals with:
> 
> MHD (Hi Def MTV music channel)
> 
> Food Network HD
> 
> National Geographic HD
> 
> 
> I mean, look how quickly we got both TNT-HD and UHD after TWC worked out a corp. deal with them....
> 
> 
> Personally, I'd most like Starz-HD, followed by Cinemax-HD and even MHD if they get a deal worked out (there's nothing like watching HD music events, and MHD gets to pick from the libraries of MTV, VH1, & CMT).
> 
> 
> We /had/ PPV-HD (720), and TWC-NYC never scheduled any events for the channel except for a few boxing matches in HD, and then finally took it away....



And what about the NFL network in HD. That's a serious gaff. Remember that the NFL network will be carrying 8 games for the first time this year.


----------



## ChuvaKuhn

I wonder if TWCNYC will provide two cable cards, if at all, for the new TIVO Series 3 HD recorder. It would be wonderful to use TIVO's great software again and record HD through cable. There are already threads in the TIVO forum that mentioned cable companies already refusing to provide cable cards for boxes. They will only do it for TVs.

http://www.tivo.com/2.0.boxdetails.asp?box=series3HDDVR


----------



## mabrym




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Veronica Mars WAS on WWOR (at the time UPN9). but was now brought along with a few other UPN shows and a bunch of WB shows to the New CW network, which will be on WPIX Channel 11 in NY (and 711 for HD).



That works just as well. No more BT for Veroncia. Got pretty good quality but in real HD, can't wait.


----------



## EricScott

What do people think about the S3 Tivo. I totally want to get one but am concerned about a few things:


1) Getting cable card to work reliably - have heard horror stories about setup


2) Implementation of switched broadcasting would render the box useless AFAIK - is this likely in the near future


3) Upgradeability to multi-stream cable cards when they are available - think you will likely need to buy a new box, which isn't ideal


I'm not a big On Demand watcher so I don't really mind losing that functionality.


What do people think?


It's expensive but if it works reliably I would jump on it.


----------



## tsings31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EricScott* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What do people think about the S3 Tivo. I totally want to get one but am concerned about a few things:
> 
> 
> 1) Getting cable card to work reliably - have heard horror stories about setup
> 
> 
> 2) Implementation of switched broadcasting would render the box useless AFAIK - is this likely in the near future
> 
> 
> 3) Upgradeability to multi-stream cable cards when they are available - think you will likely need to buy a new box, which isn't ideal
> 
> 
> I'm not a big On Demand watcher so I don't really mind losing that functionality.
> 
> 
> What do people think?
> 
> 
> It's expensive but if it works reliably I would jump on it.



I would also like to purchase the S3, but my main concern is the whole SDV issue. I emailed TWCNYC Customer Support back in July, and they claimed that TWC had no plans on implementing SDV in the NYC area. But knowing how our beloved cable company operates, perhaps that statement should be taken with a grain of salt.


As far as multi-stream cards are concerned, the S3 is compatible and would not require the purchase of a new box.


----------



## holl_ands




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tsings31* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I would also like to purchase the S3, but my main concern is the whole SDV issue. I emailed TWCNYC Customer Support back in July, and they claimed that TWC had no plans on implementing SDV in the NYC area. But knowing how our beloved cable company operates, perhaps that statement should be taken with a grain of salt.
> 
> 
> As far as multi-stream cards are concerned, the S3 is compatible and would not require the purchase of a new box.



Suggest you look at veggas list of "shortcomings", including my comment re SDV making many channels unavailable to Series 3 (whenever MSO decides to issue a 30-day notice to that effect--like TWC-SC did last December and again last month):
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...31#post8418331 


TIVO website above only claims Series 3 works with one-way CableCARD and TIVO's very fuzzy press releases never specifically claimed it worked (in two-way mode) with M-CARDS:
http://www.tivo.com/cms_static/press_111.html 
http://www.cablelabs.com/news/pr/200...cr_040606.html 
http://www.cablelabs.com/news/pr/200...sa_040606.html 

Note that both of the above press releases are on the SAME DAY and that TIVO was certified to work only with CableCARD--not M-CARD.

(Although it is possibe that it may or may not have been certified with the S/A M-CARD in the backware compatible one-way CableCARD mode????)


Since OCAP software is still in development, I doubt that ANYONE has finished testing the new M-CARDs in either two-way or multi-stream modes--only in certification "test jigs".


Do you have any specific information from a credible source?????


----------



## SRFast

Hi. I have a strange problem. I am trying to program my 8300HD to record "Jeopardy" daily, but it doesn't work. The listing appears on the "Series Manager", but not on the "Scheduled Recordings" list nor is it highlighted in red on the program guide. I've tried programming the recording on different channels in HD and SD, but it doesn't work. All my other scheduled recordings work fine, but not "Jeopardy". Any ideas? Can someone please try scheduling this program and let me know if it works for them? BTW, I have plenty of space on my 8300HD.


TIA...JL


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRFast* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi. I have a strange problem. I am trying to program my 8300HD to record "Jeopardy" daily, but it doesn't work. The listing appears on the "Series Manager", but not on the "Scheduled Recordings" list nor is it highlighted in red on the program guide. I've tried programming the recording on different channels in HD and SD, but it doesn't work. All my other scheduled recordings work fine, but not "Jeopardy". Any ideas? Can someone please try scheduling this program and let me know if it works for them? BTW, I have plenty of space on my 8300HD.
> 
> 
> TIA...JL



I currently have Jeopardy as a series recording with no problem on channel 7. I can try tonight to cancel it and reschedule it.


By the way, just to reiterate for those that don't know, Jeopardy (and the Wheel







) is now in HD on 707.


A while ago, I had a similar problem for a series recording set up as you are having. I don't recall what show it was but after making sure that I canceled the recordings-- both daily and on the series set up menu and then a hard reboot, solved the problem, enabling me to reschedule the series recordings.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holl_ands* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Suggest you look at veggas list of "shortcomings", including my comment re SDV making many channels unavailable to Series 3 (whenever MSO decides to issue a 30-day notice to that effect--like TWC-SC did last December and again last month):
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...31#post8418331
> 
> 
> TIVO website above only claims Series 3 works with one-way CableCARD and TIVO's very fuzzy press releases never specifically claimed it worked (in two-way mode) with M-CARDS:
> http://www.tivo.com/cms_static/press_111.html
> http://www.cablelabs.com/news/pr/200...cr_040606.html
> http://www.cablelabs.com/news/pr/200...sa_040606.html
> 
> Note that both of the above press releases are on the SAME DAY and that TIVO was certified to work only with CableCARD--not M-CARD.
> 
> (Although it is possibe that it may or may not have been certified with the S/A M-CARD in the backware compatible one-way CableCARD mode????)
> 
> 
> Since OCAP software is still in development, I doubt that ANYONE has finished testing the new M-CARDs in either two-way or multi-stream modes--only in certification "test jigs".
> 
> 
> Do you have any specific information from a credible source?????



So based on all of this, it sounds like you aren't running out to buy one










If it wasn't for the fact that I could transfer my lifetime for $200 now, I wouldn't even think of getting the S3 right away. Probably pays to wait anyway to get the box at a cheaper upfront cost from somewhere other than Tivo.com.


And SDV could be a total deal breaker for me. I can't see spending $1000 on something that very well could not work in a few months (or even a few years).


----------



## tsings31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holl_ands* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do you have any specific information from a credible source?????



According to MegaZone's Series3 Review :


> Quote:
> There was also a close call. At first I thought that support for Multi-Stream CableCARDs may have been dropped. Unlike the prototype at CES, the production box doesn't mention Multi-Stream on the back of the unit. And it wasn't mentioned anywhere in the setup posted, the screens in the unit, etc. Finally, on page 102 of the Viewer's Guide, I found a mention of them. They are, indeed, supported. They're just not mentioned because they're not readily available at this time. I confirmed with TiVo that the support is in there. I'm glad I read the Viewer's Guide cover to cover.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EricScott* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What do people think about the S3 Tivo. I totally want to get one but am concerned about a few things:



I'm sure you've been cruising the various threads regarding the new tivo but check

this post maybe you might get additional answers to some questions too.








http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...38#post8420638


----------



## SRFast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A while ago, I had a similar problem for a series recording set up as you are having. I don't recall what show it was but after making sure that I canceled the recordings-- both daily and on the series set up menu and then a hard reboot, solved the problem, enabling me to reschedule the series recordings.



Larry,

I took the "PC Tech Support" route and did a hard reboot by unplugging the 8300HD. After doing this, I can now schedule the "Jeopardy" recordings. I elected to record the SD version to save space. I catch it on 707 most nights, so this is just a back up. Rebooting also solved another problem. I had to "cancel" scheduled recording twice before they disappeared from the list. Since the reboot, the listing goes away the first time I cancel it. Thanks for your help.


Regards...JL


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Putting aside what could be complete deal breaker issues regarding cable cards (i.e. assuming they worked perfectly AND I was willing to LOSE the functionality I have in the 8300 that doesn't exist in cable cards) I look at the capabilities vs. my 8300. AFAIK, the hardware has similar things, dual tuners, record in HD (one question, my 8300 can record 2 live channels while I watch one streaming, can the 3 do that?). So looking ONLY at UI and cost, I see one "feature" on the 3 I don't have, automatic recording by director. I think the 3 does more than 6 days of schedule. As for cost, I drop the 8.95 fee, but have to pay more for HDXtra, so I "save" 6 bucks/mo on cable, but have to spend 14/mo for a additional 8 bucks/mo for TiVo over TWC. Add in 800 hard ware cost and amortised over 36 months I get 28 bucks per month extra. No contest!


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Putting aside what could be complete deal breaker issues regarding cable cards (i.e. assuming they worked perfectly AND I was willing to LOSE the functionality I have in the 8300 that doesn't exist in cable cards) I look at the capabilities vs. my 8300. AFAIK, the hardware has similar things, dual tuners, record in HD (one question, my 8300 can record 2 live channels while I watch one streaming, can the 3 do that?). So looking ONLY at UI and cost, I see one "feature" on the 3 I don't have, automatic recording by director. I think the 3 does more than 6 days of schedule. As for cost, I drop the 8.95 fee, but have to pay more for HDXtra, so I "save" 6 bucks/mo on cable, but have to spend 14/mo for a additional 8 bucks/mo for TiVo over TWC. Add in 800 hard ware cost and amortised over 36 months I get 28 bucks per month extra. No contest!



But, you would HOPE that TIVO series 3 would not have the much beloved feature of the 8300HD whereby the DVR's audio and video skip for us every so often.










The TIVO Ser. 3 is THX certified, so you'd hope that they've at least tested it enough to prove that it doesn't have skippage issues....


Scott


----------



## Slikkster

Series 3? Just saw it was going for $800. Couple that with their $199 offer for current Series 2 owners with lifetime subscriptions to transfer over. Now, we're talking a cool $1000 for a Series 3. Seriously, is anyone going to actually say that the Series 3 is $1000 better than the 8300HD DVR? That is a serious stretch, in my opinion. What exactly would one get that is worth $1000 more than the rental for the DVR from TWC?


I'm no big fan of cable co's, but money's money. If the box were $300, I might be tempted. But $800? Sheesh...


----------



## Albert C. Lee

Does TWCNYC still require truck rolls for Cablecards?


Im debating about dragging myself over to the 23rd St office, but the thought of standing in line for an hour sounds downright horrible.


----------



## LisaM

Is anyone else experiencing audio dropouts and video freezes? Mine have increased - on both 8300HD dvrs - to at least 2/1 hour recorded show. Since it is occurring on both boxes, I don't think it is box-related. Any thoughts?


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LisaM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is anyone else experiencing audio dropouts and video freezes? Mine have increased - on both 8300HD dvrs - to at least 2/1 hour recorded show. Since it is occurring on both boxes, I don't think it is box-related. Any thoughts?



what channel, when?


The only time in noticed that is when I played back the documentary on HBO "when the levees broke" which I recorded days ago.


----------



## AndyHDTV

Just saw the guide for 9/20, channel 712 @ 7:00

Devils vs. Rangers, Preseason


the only problem is I might not be home to see it, and since their's no programming on that channel from now to Wednesday, I can't schedule a recording.


----------



## SRFast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Albert C. Lee* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does TWCNYC still require truck rolls for Cablecards?
> 
> 
> Im debating about dragging myself over to the 23rd St office, but the thought of standing in line for an hour sounds downright horrible.



I believe any CC issue (install/replscement) still requires a tech visit. Best to call CS to confirm.


Hope this helps...JL


----------



## SRFast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LisaM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is anyone else experiencing audio dropouts and video freezes? Mine have increased - on both 8300HD dvrs - to at least 2/1 hour recorded show. Since it is occurring on both boxes, I don't think it is box-related. Any thoughts?



I've experienced this, mostly on the local HD channels. Channel 707 is probably the worse.


Regards...JL


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just saw the guide for 9/20, channel 712 @ 7:00
> 
> Devils vs. Rangers, Preseason
> 
> 
> the only problem is I might not be home to see it, and since their's no programming on that channel from now to Wednesday, I can't schedule a recording.



I still have the series recording set up...


Only problem is, it can't kick in unless the box/guide is "updated" while the channel is active...



So does anyone know for sure what happens to bandwidth and quality when both 708 and 712 are active (which they will be next Wednesday)?


----------



## LisaM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRFast* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've experienced this, mostly on the local HD channels. Channel 707 is probably the worse.



Thanks....that is exactly where my dropouts are occurring - on shows recorded from the local HD channels.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LisaM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is anyone else experiencing audio dropouts and video freezes? Mine have increased - on both 8300HD dvrs - to at least 2/1 hour recorded show. Since it is occurring on both boxes, I don't think it is box-related. Any thoughts?



Soft boot (hold down the power button until it says "boot" on the LCD). If that doesn't help, try a hard boot (remove the power cable, let sit for a few minutes, plug back in).


This is a common issue, and regular rebooting really does help with this.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just saw the guide for 9/20, channel 712 @ 7:00
> 
> Devils vs. Rangers, Preseason
> 
> 
> the only problem is I might not be home to see it, and since their's no programming on that channel from now to Wednesday, I can't schedule a recording.



What can we do to get them to fix this? It's so stupid that it's still an issue at all. Why should this channel ever be unrecordable?


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What can we do to get them to fix this? It's so stupid that it's still an issue at all. Why should this channel ever be unrecordable?



Call and explain the issue. The first people you talk to won't have any clue. Ask to speak to a supervisor. Explain to them. They won't have a clue. Ask to speak to their supervisor....etc.


Eventually you'll get to a shift manager who'll either know about the problem or will put you in touch with an engineer (you might have to wait on a return call from them).


Then you're on your own. Maybe you can convince them that it's a real problem that they'll work on or not.


Also, politely email Bob Watson or Fred Dressler (I forget -- which one is the local rep, and which is the TWC corporate?) -- their addresses can be found back in this thread. They have a responsibility to be responsive to their customers, and actually have the power to direct someone to fix the problem.


Some people on this list were angry that there was some sort of "auto shutoff" that turned the YES network off after the game was supposed to be over, but occasionally cut the game off if it went VERY long. Their persistance in reporting the problem has resulted in TWC extending the window for the game beyond any imaginable expectation of game length.


Scott


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What can we do to get them to fix this? It's so stupid that it's still an issue at all. Why should this channel ever be unrecordable?



Try to convince the phone rep to give you a tech person... and explain the situation to him very clearly... and make a suggestion to get rid of the "unrecordable" feature on a channel which is "locked"... or at least throw some simple code in to get rid of it for channels 708 ad 712... perhaps create a different status for them, as they aren't channels which are available to be purchased...)


----------



## dedicated

Just new on the board here, so saying hi to everyone.


I recently moved to NYC and finally got my cable TV installed, what an ordeal. The salesperson recommended by our building was not knowledgeable at all, and he screwed up the order. So when the tech came today, he only brought the normal DVR, not the HD version. Since he didn't carry extras in his van, I trekked down to 23rd street and spent a good hour there.


Anyways, I got home and have my HD up and running. The curious thing is that for channel 706 and 709, it showed that I have to subscribe them. That's clearly not what's shown in the channel lineup, and I am paying for the HDExtra-DVR combo package. So I call TWC and they tell me that it's because nothing is broadcast at the moment. Skeptically, I let that go. My suspicions however, were confirmed later tonight when I went to those channels and they guide showed program information.


So should I call them again, or does nobody here get those channels? I searched on this thread quite a bit but didn't find any relevant info. Apologize if it's already been addressed


TIA


----------



## Paul Chiu

Write down the serial code of the 8300HD box from the back, then call TWC and demand to talk to the HD group.


Tell them that your account is not activated for all the HD channels. Read them the serial of your 8300HD and demand that they send a signal over to your home and box. Do not allow them to hang up or call you back, just hold on until your get 706 (discover-HD 24/7) and 709 (Universal-HD 24/7). Both are not even HD-XTra channel for that $8.95 a month....


Paul






> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dedicated* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just new on the board here, so saying hi to everyone.
> 
> 
> I recently moved to NYC and finally got my cable TV installed, what an ordeal. The salesperson recommended by our building was not knowledgeable at all, and he screwed up the order. So when the tech came today, he only brought the normal DVR, not the HD version. Since he didn't carry extras in his van, I trekked down to 23rd street and spent a good hour there.
> 
> 
> Anyways, I got home and have my HD up and running. The curious thing is that for channel 706 and 709, it showed that I have to subscribe them. That's clearly not what's shown in the channel lineup, and I am paying for the HDExtra-DVR combo package. So I call TWC and they tell me that it's because nothing is broadcast at the moment. Skeptically, I let that go. My suspicions however, were confirmed later tonight when I went to those channels and they guide showed program information.
> 
> 
> So should I call them again, or does nobody here get those channels? I searched on this thread quite a bit but didn't find any relevant info. Apologize if it's already been addressed
> 
> 
> TIA


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dedicated* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyways, I got home and have my HD up and running. The curious thing is that for channel 706 and 709, it showed that I have to subscribe them. That's clearly not what's shown in the channel lineup, and I am paying for the HDExtra-DVR combo package.



This is absolutely typical and if you page back through this thread, this situation happens everytime someone gets a new box, until a signal is sent to "reset" your box or about a week passes.


This is a blessing and a curse as you will randomly get some channels that you're not entitled to (check your premiums and PPV channels -- some that should be scrambled will not be -- You can even DVR the channels that you're not entitled to!), but you will also potentially have some channels blocked that you're entitled to (which may or may not be a big deal depending on which channels they are).


This situation will clear up on its own within a week if you do not do anything.


But if you want it cleared up immedialtey, you can have them (and they call it this) "send a signal" to your box which refreshes it from the head-end. You can also do with WITHOUT EVEN SPEAKING TO ANYONE through the phone, if you get into the automated menu (I forget how) that allows you to report a problem, there is an option in that menu to send the signal to your box w/o any human intervention.


Scott


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> But, you would HOPE that TIVO series 3 would not have the much beloved feature of the 8300HD whereby the DVR's audio and video skip for us every so often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The TIVO Ser. 3 is THX certified, so you'd hope that they've at least tested it enough to prove that it doesn't have skippage issues....
> 
> 
> Scott



I don't think I'm ready to completely blame that on the 8300... I certainly have seen a lot of the same thing before I had ANY sort of DVR. Honestly, it was when I first switching to "DTV" that I started noticing breakups. I've also "experienced" situations where it sure as hell appeared to be a channel issue, like a certain movie is very bad, skipping all over the place, switch channels, no problem, switch back, problem, switch away problem gone.


Trying to remember back to the fog of... high school, I vaguely recall something about observation being a part of something called the scientific method... yeah, that's it.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't think I'm ready to completely blame that on the 8300... I certainly have seen a lot of the same thing before I had ANY sort of DVR. Honestly, it was when I first switching to "DTV" that I started noticing breakups. I've also "experienced" situations where it sure as hell appeared to be a channel issue, like a certain movie is very bad, skipping all over the place, switch channels, no problem, switch back, problem, switch away problem gone.



I see what you're talking about, but I had an HD non-DVR box BEFORE I had the 8300, and the skipping was almost non-existant -- the picture would mess up or skip on rare occasions....


So I'm quite sure that the video/audio skipping are due to a malfuntion in the 8300HD. Going back a couple of years, the amount/frequency of skipping has varied greatly between different releases of the OS on the 8300HD.


This can easily be proven/disproven by someone who has both an 8300 HD and non-DVR HD box in their home.


----------



## miloroman

I just added a new plasma to my home and I did not have a need for a DVR. I went to my local TWC branch (Mt. Vernon NY (part of TWC NY) for a HD cable box and was given the SA3250. I was very disappointed to discover that it does not have HDMI out, since my tv is wired in such a way that HDMI is the only way to get a high-def signal to it. Although I was able to pick up a DVI-HDMI adapter at Radio Shack and make an analog audio connection, I was wondering if there is a HD non-DVR box with HDMI that TWC has available, or if such a box is on the horizon.


----------



## Paul Chiu

Milo,


I have several 3250HD and 8300HD boxes and the 3250HD is very capable. In fact, I prefer the DVI picture from the 3250HD over the HDMI picture of the 8300HD.


You do realize that the only thing you lose with DVI is the Audio portion if you use that DVI/HDMI cable. If that is very important to you, then go ask for the Pioneer 3510HD box with HDMI if they still carry it.


Paul





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miloroman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just added a new plasma to my home and I did not have a need for a DVR. I went to my local TWC branch (Mt. Vernon NY (part of TWC NY) for a HD cable box and was given the SA3250. I was very disappointed to discover that it does not have HDMI out, since my tv is wired in such a way that HDMI is the only way to get a high-def signal to it. Although I was able to pick up a DVI-HDMI adapter at Radio Shack and make an analog audio connection, I was wondering if there is a HD non-DVR box with HDMI that TWC has available, or if such a box is on the horizon.


----------



## Berk32

Time Warner Strikes Again...


YES-HD cuts out at 8:30 (since the guide thought game 1 today was on YES.... and not game 2 so the programming window was 1 to 8:30)..... spent 20 minutes on hold.... and then they tell me they'll get channel back up in 10-15 minutes....


Lets see what happens...


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Time Warner Strikes Again...
> 
> 
> YES-HD cuts out at 8:30 (since the guide thought game 1 today was on YES.... and not game 2 so the programming window was 1 to 8:30)..... spent 20 minutes on hold.... and then they tell me they'll get channel back up in 10-15 minutes....
> 
> 
> Lets see what happens...




It's after 10... i just called again.... they said "we're working on it, and hope to get it back before the game ends"


----------



## beatles6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's after 10... i just called again.... they said "we're working on it, and hope to get it back before the game ends"



It stayed on in Staten island until 10:00. I can't believe these channels are governed by the program guide. TWC doesn't have a clue. The CSR said he would report the problem to his supervisor. I said while you're at it tell your supervisor you also forgot to carry 3 YES HD games from Baltimore last week. Unbelievable!!


----------



## teebeebee1

I'm in a dark place.


About 3 weeks ago, i posted on here saying goodbye and that I would have directv in my new apt.


Well, since it was installed monday (5lnb HD DVR, the whole package), i've had 8 tech visits and have thusly cancelled my directv.


I'm convinced Directv is just not ready for HD programming, maybe I 'll try it again once the whole world is only broadcasting in HD but for now, trying to find anyone in NYC that knows how to set up a Directv 5lnb dish seems to be impossible. I just can't get it fixed up, i either get my HD channels or I get my FD channels (FD=Fuzzy regular tv







)


TWC Tech is scheduled to come out on wednesday to rehook me up, so my fight to get NFL Network and ESPN2HD continues.


Ironically, the main reason i wanted directv was for espn2 hd. What was one of the 5 channels of 584 total that would not ever come in properly? ESPN 2 HD! Awesome! I've never felt so screwed over than i have by directv, its just beyond frustrating and i'm not really able to express my resentment of their lack of quality.


Thanks for letting me vent, and i'm back to cable







If anyone knows anybody actually good at setting up a 5 lnb dish, let me know!


----------



## beatles6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's after 10... i just called again.... they said "we're working on it, and hope to get it back before the game ends"



What the f**K is there to work on!! You mean to tell me that a multi-million dollar cable operation doesn't have the technology to turn a channel on because the f**in program guide says there is not supposed to be anything there?? What a disgrace.


----------



## ZMike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beatles6* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What the f**K is there to work on!! You mean to tell me that a multi-million dollar cable operation doesn't have the technology to turn a channel on because the f**in program guide says there is not supposed to be anything there?? What a disgrace.



They have the equipment but they don't have anyone who knows how it works.

That runs throughout the entire TWC cable monopoly. The lights are off and nobody's home.


Pathetic.


----------



## Newyorker

I just got hook up to TWC and got 2 SA 3250s and 1 SA 8300HD. Everything looks great but the equipment they gave me was really banged up. Dents and missing legs on the bottom of the boxes. Is it common for TWC to give out old equipment?


----------



## magoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ZMike* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> They have the equipment but they don't have anyone who knows how it works.
> 
> That runs throughout the entire TWC cable monopoly. The lights are off and nobody's home.
> 
> 
> Pathetic.




I am sooo f***ing sick & tired of dealing with this idiocy. Time Warner has been screwing up the YES-HD broadcasts all season. First the games were being cut off while still in progress, then there is the whole "Unrecordable Channel" nonsense so that if you have a DVR, you can't program the game to record in advance (you have to be home when the broadcast starts to set it to record which completely defeats the entire point of having a DVR...the ultimate in stupidity). On top of that, as you know there have been several games that were supposed to be shown in HD that weren't (of course Cablevision & DirecTV subscribers got to see them in HD, only us TWC suckers didn't get them. I guess those other companies have this strange custom of providing their customers with the actual service that they are paying for...they must have more valuable money than us).


My experience with Time Warner has been a Fuster-Cluck since day 1. Let's see, where can I start?...First they changed my hook-up appointment date, but they never bothered telling me about it, so I took the day off and then waited all-day for nothing. Then when they finally did show up a few days later, they did not have the equipment I ordered. I ordered a hook-up of 1 HD-DVR + 2 standard boxes (this was confirmed in advance 3 times over the phone with 2 different reps + 1 supervisor), they showed up with 1 standard cable box. They then sent out a QA supervisor with the other boxes, but he didn't bring the remote for the HD-DVR so I couldn't use any of the DVR functions. They had to send out another supervisor with the remote (I remember wondering if they really were in the business of hooking-up cable or if this was some sort of elaborate criminal front of some sort). Then when they hooked up my cable service, they inadvertently turned off my internet service (I was already a TWC internet customer, I was just trying to add cable TV to my existing service) not only did they turn it off, but some rocket scientist decided to completely close my account so even after they got the service back up, I couldn't access my e-mail accounts which I use to communicate with my business customers, this took them 48 hours to rectify. Once everything was hooked up, I had constant technical problems with the service which to this day they can't figure out how to fix (The techs have been to my house so many times I know the names of their kids). I have had repeated billing errors and as most of you already know (or soon will) when you try to call customer service for any of these issues, it is as if you are talking to a mentally challenged person who doesn't fully grasp the whole concept of using language to communicate.


Time Warner is pathetic, in fact they are pathetically pathetic. I honestly can't believe that they are able to function as a business with this degree of rampant incompetence throughout their organization. The only other option in my area is DirecTV and now that their new HD-DVR boxes are finally out, I will probably be switching soon (although I have been reading some discouraging things about these as well, and what's with the whole "lease" crap? ). To think, the main reason I purchased a HDTV in the first place is so that I could watch the Yankees in Hi-Def...seems like a simple enough concept right? What a joke


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *magoo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Time Warner is pathetic, in fact they are pathetically pathetic.



wow, that was a bad story. Just gonna have to take it till Verizon comes along.


----------



## Berk32

So the Yankee game this afternoon is on WWOR-HD.... of course not on Time Warner...


To make things worse, the is a feed on YES-HD (without commercials) for those systems with YES HD active 24/7.....


$#^[email protected]%^@#$%%^^&$%#


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So the Yankee game this afternoon is on WWOR-HD.... of course not on Time Warner...
> 
> 
> To make things worse, the is a feed on YES-HD (without commercials) for those systems with YES HD active 24/7.....
> 
> 
> $#^[email protected]%^@#$%%^^&$%#



I remember they did that one time last year, the game was on wwor but the HD feed was still on 708. During the time they were supposed to be showing commercials their was just various shots of the stadium with no commentary.


----------



## ramstone

Hi. Around 1 AM my HD8300 powered off, and now there's a countodwn of sorts. It begins with "r", and counts down from 490 in hexidecimal.


Anyone care to enlighrten? Anything fun?


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ramstone* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi. Around 1 AM my HD8300 powered off, and now there's a countodwn of sorts. It begins with "r", and counts down from 490 in hexidecimal.
> 
> 
> Anyone care to enlighrten? Anything fun?



Sounds like you're getting a firmware update. Where are you located?


----------



## Riverside_Guy

FWIW I have several times seen Yankee games listed on ESPN HD... but never actually saw one because other channels always had precedence. But game 2 yesterday seemed to be running on ESPN HD... huh?


magoo, that sounds terrible. You ARE entitled to a free month... I had an appointment totally missed and complained (without taking it out on the CSR, I mean no cursing or shouting) and eventually they comped me a full month.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> FWIW I have several times seen Yankee games listed on ESPN HD... but never actually saw one because other channels always had precedence. But game 2 yesterday seemed to be running on ESPN HD... huh?




As always.... ESPN Sunday Night Baseball is a national exclusive telecast - no other network can show a game starting at 8pm.... and everyone gets the game, regardless of location.


----------



## magoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> magoo, that sounds terrible. You ARE entitled to a free month... I had an appointment totally missed and complained (without taking it out on the CSR, I mean no cursing or shouting) and eventually they comped me a full month.




Yeah, they gave me a free month for my troubles which was certainly a decent gesture, but the bottom line is they dropped the ball at just about every step of the process of hooking-up my service. I just can't for the life of me understand how a such a huge cable company could mess up so bad at their core function. I would have thought that after hooking up service for so many tens of thousands of customers (or is it millions?) that someone might be able to get one or two things done correctly by now. At one point during the debacle I described above I had 2 TWC supervisors and 1 tech in my home and one of the supervisor's turns to me with a straight face and says to me that "At Time Warner, quality customer service is considered our highest priority", I swear I honestly thought he was joking at first. When I realized he was serious, I said something like "no offense, but if that is the case, I hope you realize that you're failing miserably". He didn't seem to appreciate hearing the truth.


----------



## LL3HD

Regarding the YES situation this past Saturday night, geeze, I'm just beginning to calm down.










I called twice that night wasting about an hour. I spoke to two different CSRs, both clueless. I explained to them about the rain out and that FOX took the YES Saturday afternoon game and now the YES window is closed at 8:30 PM and we lost the HD feed.


On and on but it was like Charlie Brown's teacher- wahhhhh wah wah wah whahhh.







Neither jerk would listen and understand. He was telling me to shut off my set and reboot and how a service call in two weeks would solve my problem. They suck!


----------



## HDTV-NUT

Can anyone tell me the QAM channel numbers for the area.


Moving back to North Jersey soon and plan on picking up the QAM HD channels for the first few months until I get digital cable. Thanks


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Regarding the YES situation this past Saturday night, geeze, I'm just beginning to calm down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I called twice that night wasting about an hour. I spoke to two different CSRs, both clueless. I explained to them about the rain out and that FOX took the YES Saturday afternoon game and now the YES window is closed at 8:30 PM and we lost the HD feed.
> 
> 
> On and on but it was like Charlie Brown's teacher- wahhhhh wah wah wah whahhh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither jerk would listen and understand. He was telling me to shut off my set and reboot and how a service call in two weeks would solve my problem. They suck!



Remember -- the CSRs have supervisors. And eventually if you ask to speak to their supervisor's supervisor's supervisor, you'll probably get someone who knows what you're talking about.....


You just have to be patient, and talk to each one. If you ask to speak to a supervisor, they have to put you through to one; though you might wait on hold for a bit.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Remember -- the CSRs have supervisors. And eventually if you ask to speak to their supervisor's supervisor's supervisor, you'll probably get someone who knows what you're talking about.....
> 
> 
> You just have to be patient, and talk to each one. If you ask to speak to a supervisor, they have to put you through to one; though you might wait on hold for a bit.



I gave you the cliff notes version but of course I tried to speak to a supervisor. Neither CSR would put me through to one. And for the record I was speaking very calm and rational to them. In fact my wife was sitting in the room reading something and was laughing at my patient coherent explanation of what was wrong, why it was and how to fix it- over and over and over.


The second CSR did try to transfer me to a supervisor. He left me on hold for a long while and then called me back while I was still holding (I was on my cell, he called me back on my house line) to see if the supervisor fixed the situation.


I never got through to a supervisor and I don't know if he was spinning my wheels by putting me on hold but I was surprised that he called me back. It could be because I took his name before he tried to transfer me.


The bottom line is that these CSRs, especially the weekend off hour ones, there only function is to appease the caller- not to solve any problem.


----------



## Meteor

The Yankee game on Saturday night was shown on INHD channel 721 but blacked out by TWC, I don't get this blackouts, we're a paying a premium and we're forced to watch it on SD.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Meteor* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The Yankee game on Saturday night was shown on INHD channel 721 but blacked out by TWC, I don't get this blackouts, we're a paying a premium and we're forced to watch it on SD.



I agree, why tease us with the program guide and not show us the game but that's the way it is. YES network owns the exclusive rights to broadcast the Saturday night Yankees game in our area. If we get the INHD broadcast that would be commercial revenue taken away from YES. This all makes sense but is frustrating. It's all about who owns the broadcast rights. My gripe is- update the damn program guide.


----------



## TMSKILZ

Anyone catch the local NBC News on 704 in HD?


I just watch the 5:30pm showing, & even though it was just the news, it is so good to finally see them in HD, now to see if the other local Ch's follow NBC!


BTW Sue Simmons (NBC Anchor woman) still looks butt ugly! even in HD!


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TMSKILZ* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> BTW Sue Simmons (NBC Anchor woman) still looks butt ugly! even in HD!



This made me choke on my morning coffee.


----------



## A10Fan

I've been trying to get TWC to come and survey my apartment (they gave me some story about not knowing what type of apartment I'm in and so they need to come and survey) for over a week now and I haven't received a phoen call or anything. I've been without cable and internet at home for the past week and a half and it's becoming really annoying. Is there any way to speed htis process along or is this normal? I'm trying to GIVE them money and it's like they don't even care.


I might just go the satellite route if I don't get a call in the next few days. I'm in Queens btw.


----------



## TMSKILZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This made me choke on my morning coffee.



Hehehe! Hopefully you didn't ruin your work clothes.


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TMSKILZ* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hehehe! Hopefully you didn't ruin your work clothes.



Nah! But it did make my coworker laugh at the result.


----------



## ZMike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *A10Fan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've been trying to get TWC to come and survey my apartment (they gave me some story about not knowing what type of apartment I'm in and so they need to come and survey) for over a week now and I haven't received a phoen call or anything. I've been without cable and internet at home for the past week and a half and it's becoming really annoying. Is there any way to speed htis process along or is this normal? I'm trying to GIVE them money and it's like they don't even care.
> 
> 
> I might just go the satellite route if I don't get a call in the next few days. I'm in Queens btw.



That's ridiculous. You need to call the people listed below and explain the above in detail. That will get you a response from TWC.


Department of Information Technology and Telecommunications (DOITT)

Telecommunications and Cable Television Division

11 MetroTech Center, 3rd Floor

Brooklyn, NY 11201

718-403-1200


-Mike


----------



## Nuriko

Hello,


My new plasma TV will arive this week and I need some kind of HDTV source. The problem is there is so many and I am clueless in this area, I live in Dyker Heights/Bensonhurst area, Brooklyn, NY . Please advise which company is good for HD viewing, I guess which has more HD channels? We had standard TV channels with Time Warner, then just recently updated to Direct TV with Verizon. Just want to know what are the best choices and options are. Thanks.


-Nuriko


----------



## holl_ands

It's all summarized in this thread:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=419472 

Dish and Verizon's Fibre-Optic FiOS-TV have the most HD channels.


----------



## coneyparleg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ZMike* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That's ridiculous. You need to call the people listed below and explain the above in detail. That will get you a response from TWC.
> 
> 
> Department of Information Technology and Telecommunications (DOITT)
> 
> Telecommunications and Cable Television Division
> 
> 11 MetroTech Center, 3rd Floor
> 
> Brooklyn, NY 11201
> 
> 718-403-1200
> 
> 
> -Mike



They also have a website,it was listed some ways back on this thread, I've used it a few times and got fast responses from TWC and an "I'm sorry" letter from TWC.


I also like to add to my specific complaints that TWC is not providing a bunch of available HD channels and list the one not available. This seems to particularly rub TWC in a harsh way as it puts that fact on record.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Either satellite service or FIOS is not generally available in NYC. First, I don't think FIOS is available anywhere just yet (it's "coming" in a bunch of neighborhoods, and may be available in Staten Island, but nowhere in Manhattan is it available). Satellite can be had, but only in very limited circumstances, generally having to do with line of sights to the appropriate satellite and/or issues with mounting antennas on buildings.


And any "the most available" needs to be tempered by "at what cost."


----------



## JR_in_NYC

Well finally I get to use my new Sony KDF-46E2000 to watch HD Hockey games. So tonights preseason hockey game is on channel 712. Unfortunately I won't be around for the start of the game. I just tried to program my SA 8300HD to record the game, but it won't let me. It's saying that channel 712 is a non recordable channel. WTF?!?! Why can't I record this. The same game is being broadcasted on channel 27 MSG. This seems really ridiculous. Is there a way to disable this by calling TW? It's not like it's a pay-per-view channel. Any one else have any expierience with this? Thanks, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coneyparleg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> They also have a website,it was listed some ways back on this thread, I've used it a few times and got fast responses from TWC and an "I'm sorry" letter from TWC.
> 
> 
> I also like to add to my specific complaints that TWC is not providing a bunch of available HD channels and list the one not available. This seems to particularly rub TWC in a harsh way as it puts that fact on record.


 DOITT complaint form 

Filling out this form guarantees a response from TWCNYC within a few days.


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JR_in_NYC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well finally I get to use my new Sony KDF-46E2000 to watch HD Hockey games. So tonights preseason hockey game is on channel 712. Unfortunately I won't be around for the start of the game. I just tried to program my SA 8300HD to record the game, but it won't let me. It's saying that channel 712 is a non recordable channel. WTF?!?! Why can't I record this. The same game is being broadcasted on channel 27 MSG. This seems really ridiculous. Is there a way to disable this by calling TW? It's not like it's a pay-per-view channel. Any one else have any expierience with this? Thanks, I'd appreciate it.



There are many posts regarding this. Essentially, channel 712 needs to be "on" and have an actual program airing for you to be able to schedule a recording. Very frustrating to many of us.


----------



## JR_in_NYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *QMAN71* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There are many posts regarding this. Essentially, channel 712 needs to be "on" and have an actual program airing for you to be able to schedule a recording. Very frustrating to many of us.



What BS. The channel guide tells me the game is on at 7PM. Let me try calling that number on the off channel 712 to see what TW has to say.


----------



## JR_in_NYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JR_in_NYC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What BS. The channel guide tells me the game is on at 7PM. Let me try calling that number on the off channel 712 to see what TW has to say.



BAH, got some run around that the network won't allow recording of it. Lies.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JR_in_NYC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> BAH, got some run around that the network won't allow recording of it. Lies.



We've disected this problem in detail over the last year or so...


Currently there isn't anything that can be done about it... The first game isn't going to happen for you.. but its preseason - you'll have a chance to set up a "season" recording tonight...


Of course, then you need to make sure you update your guide when the channel is "active".


It sucks - and they don't care....


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> We've disected this problem in detail over the last year or so...
> 
> 
> Currently there isn't anything that can be done about it... The first game isn't going to happen for you.. but its preseason - you'll have a chance to set up a "season" recording tonight...
> 
> 
> Of course, then you need to make sure you update your guide when the channel is "active".
> 
> 
> It sucks - and they don't care....



And I would add...

be advised, when recording these channels- 708 or 712, the show time window is open for several hours. If you have unprotected recordings or low disc space- you're going to have problems.


It might be wise to set up a manual recording (for how long you expect the game to last). This isn't foolproof either but at least you don't tie up unused hours and zap your other recordings.


----------



## Nuriko




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holl_ands* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's all summarized in this thread:
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=419472
> 
> Dish and Verizon's Fibre-Optic FiOS-TV have the most HD channels.



Thanks for the link, it is very helpful. I'll try to see what is available from these options.


----------



## demonscars




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRFast* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Larry,
> 
> I took the "PC Tech Support" route and did a hard reboot by unplugging the 8300HD. After doing this, I can now schedule the "Jeopardy" recordings. I elected to record the SD version to save space. I catch it on 707 most nights, so this is just a back up. Rebooting also solved another problem. I had to "cancel" scheduled recording twice before they disappeared from the list. Since the reboot, the listing goes away the first time I cancel it. Thanks for your help.
> 
> 
> Regards...JL



I just had this same problem except with Grey's Anatomy. It was like it was cancelling itself. I think they did some kind of software upgrade that caused this because there's a few things that are different.


----------



## timewaster

I'm running into a weird problem.

I'm trying to record the HD version of Grey's Anatomy and six degrees for tomorrow night Channel 707.

but when I try for either i get the message "You cannot schedule overlapping recordings on the same channel" even though I don't have anything else being recorded that night.

I am able to record other shows during the same time slot, just not 707. I can even record channel 7.

Anybody else have this problem?

Can someone check to see if they can record either one?

(Im in NYC btw)


----------



## teebeebee1

Welcome back to TWC


I just got hooked back up, got home and all my HD packaged channels (ESPNHD, INHD, etC) were gone, so i called to get it fixed.


The girl sent a signal, nothing showed up so she told me "Ya, it can sometimes take up to 3 days for the programming to come in"


THREE DAYS! WOW, i sure missed cable.


I told her i would not accept such a BS excuse, and asked for a supervisor, nothing , i was on hold for 20 min.


Called back and got a good rep named Jenny, she had it fixed in 5 min. How are people so freaking retarded!


I love you Jenny


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timewaster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm running into a weird problem.
> 
> I'm trying to record the HD version of Grey's Anatomy and six degrees for tomorrow night Channel 707.
> 
> but when I try for either i get the message "You cannot schedule overlapping recordings on the same channel" even though I don't have anything else being recorded that night.
> 
> I am able to record other shows during the same time slot, just not 707. I can even record channel 7.
> 
> Anybody else have this problem?
> 
> Can someone check to see if they can record either one?
> 
> (Im in NYC btw)



I'm in NYC too, and it works fine for me. I'm set up to record both Gray's Anatomy (2 separate 1 hour episodes) and then Six Degrees. No problems.


-barry


----------



## Paul Chiu

Have you check for disk space?


Perhaps your DVR is near full.


Paul





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timewaster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm running into a weird problem.
> 
> I'm trying to record the HD version of Grey's Anatomy and six degrees for tomorrow night Channel 707.
> 
> but when I try for either i get the message "You cannot schedule overlapping recordings on the same channel" even though I don't have anything else being recorded that night.
> 
> I am able to record other shows during the same time slot, just not 707. I can even record channel 7.
> 
> Anybody else have this problem?
> 
> Can someone check to see if they can record either one?
> 
> (Im in NYC btw)


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timewaster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm running into a weird problem.
> 
> I'm trying to record the HD version of Grey's Anatomy and six degrees for tomorrow night Channel 707.
> 
> but when I try for either i get the message "You cannot schedule overlapping recordings on the same channel" even though I don't have anything else being recorded that night.
> 
> I am able to record other shows during the same time slot, just not 707. I can even record channel 7.
> 
> Anybody else have this problem?
> 
> Can someone check to see if they can record either one?
> 
> (Im in NYC btw)



Plan A

Do it all over again from the beginning. Make sure you cancel the recordings. With the newer passport version you have to cancel it twice. Then to be sure that there is no other glitch, reboot. After the system comes on try and reset the shows. I would be surprised if this didn't solve it.


Plan B

The only other thing it could be is if the program guide is screwed up and has both shows overlapping. The solution for this would be to record the 9 PM show, GA and extend it for an extra hour, giving you both shows.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Plan A
> 
> Do it all over again from the beginning. Make sure you cancel the recordings. With the newer passport version you have to cancel it twice. Then to be sure that there is no other glitch, reboot. After the system comes on try and reset the shows. I would be surprised if this didn't solve it.
> 
> 
> Plan B
> 
> The only other thing it could be is if the program guide is screwed up and has both shows overlapping. The solution for this would be to record the 9 PM show, GA and extend it for an extra hour, giving you both shows.



...or sometimes the station schedules things to start at 8:01 or 7:59 PM on odd occasions.


Also, there is the old Daylight Savings Time bug -- if you scheduled an 8pm recording before the time-change in the spring, it will really think that it's supposed to record at 7pm (even though it says 8pm), or something like that.


LL3HD -- speaking of, how are you finding the newer Passport version? We (or at least, I, in southern Manhattan) STILL don't have it here in Manhattan.


----------



## andrewjnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Plan A
> 
> Do it all over again from the beginning. Make sure you cancel the recordings. With the newer passport version you have to cancel it twice. Then to be sure that there is no other glitch, reboot. After the system comes on try and reset the shows. I would be surprised if this didn't solve it.
> 
> 
> Plan B
> 
> The only other thing it could be is if the program guide is screwed up and has both shows overlapping. The solution for this would be to record the 9 PM show, GA and extend it for an extra hour, giving you both shows.



There's also a Plan C--I believe ABC is rebroadcasting the Grey's premiere tomorrow night at 8pm.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ... speaking of, how are you finding the newer Passport version? We (or at least, I, in southern Manhattan) STILL don't have it here in Manhattan.



There are some noticeable things that are different or maybe better.

When recording something (like the Yankees) and it's more than an hour into the recording and I put it on to watch from the beginning- it actually goes to the beginning as opposed to that instant live screw up. I no longer have that buffer problem, where I had to stop the recording and restart it in order to watch it.


There is also the ability to hook up the external drive which is the most intriguing feature but I haven't attempted that yet. I'm watching and waiting on the sidelines observing how other more savvy members are de-kinking the storage quagmire.


----------



## adelmams

Hey everybody, sorry for the NOOBY question. I just got TWC hooked up with the 8300HD yesterday. When I settled in last night to watch the HD programming I noticed I am not getting most of the local networks, just a blank grey screen (I think I am getting only CBS). I called TWC and made an appointment to have tech come next week, but I was wondering if there was anything I could do myself and save myself a day of waiting around for a technition.


Thanks

mike


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adelmams* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey everybody, sorry for the NOOBY question. I just got TWC hooked up with the 8300HD yesterday. When I settled in last night to watch the HD programming I noticed I am not getting most of the local networks, just a blank grey screen (I think I am getting only CBS). I called TWC and made an appointment to have tech come next week, but I was wondering if there was anything I could do myself and save myself a day of waiting around for a technition.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> mike



I don't think there's anything you can do to avoid a technition at this point. My guess is that you might not be getting a strong/clear enough signal.


Note (if you scroll back a bit) that you're probably getting some channels that you might not be entitled to at this point....for a week or so, some channels will be enabled that you might not subscribe to, and others might be disabled (i.e. you'll see a screen that says you need to call to subscribe to the channel in question) that you are entitled to....then it'll fix itself. If you find a channel that you want to see is blocked, you can have them send a signal to your box that will refresh it properly.


----------



## ZMike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adelmams* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey everybody, sorry for the NOOBY question. I just got TWC hooked up with the 8300HD yesterday. When I settled in last night to watch the HD programming I noticed I am not getting most of the local networks, just a blank grey screen (I think I am getting only CBS). I called TWC and made an appointment to have tech come next week, but I was wondering if there was anything I could do myself and save myself a day of waiting around for a technition.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> mike



Normally on a new installation, before the billing codes kick in, you can get some channels that you didn't order and lose some that you did order. It can take a couple of days. If you want this to happen immediately you can call the TWC office and ask them to send a signal to your box that will (probably) get you what you ordered. You will only need a service call if that doesn't work or the billing codes don't kick in automatically.


-Mike


----------



## Paul Chiu

You can also write down the Serial number on the back of the box and call TWC service and demand that they reset your box from their end. Demand that you stay on the phone while they do this. I had this done when I got my 8300HD box recently and I was missing some channels...


Paul





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ZMike* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Normally on a new installation, before the billing codes kick in, you can get some channels that you didn't order and lose some that you did order. It can take a couple of days. If you want this to happen immediately you can call the TWC office and ask them to send a signal to your box that will (probably) get you what you ordered. You will only need a service call if that doesn't work or the billing codes don't kick in automatically.
> 
> 
> -Mike


----------



## timewaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Plan A
> 
> Do it all over again from the beginning. Make sure you cancel the recordings. With the newer passport version you have to cancel it twice. Then to be sure that there is no other glitch, reboot. After the system comes on try and reset the shows. I would be surprised if this didn't solve it.
> 
> 
> Plan B
> 
> The only other thing it could be is if the program guide is screwed up and has both shows overlapping. The solution for this would be to record the 9 PM show, GA and extend it for an extra hour, giving you both shows.



Thanks.

That was very weird.

For some reason the 9PM Grey's Anatomy was in Black (usually means recording conflict) eventhough I had nothing being recorded at all on Thursday.

rebooted the box and cancel the recordings of both fro the List menu (for some reason was not able to cancel the recording from the TV Guide).

Must've been a weird glitch.


----------



## broadwayblue

I heard a rumor that TWC will be adding MSGHD on October 5th. Anyone heard about this? I'm hoping it's legit. That would solve a lot of recording problems.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I heard a rumor that TWC will be adding MSGHD on October 5th. Anyone heard about this? I'm hoping it's legit. That would solve a lot of recording problems.



Where did u hear this rumor?

I dont think MSG has any other HD programming other than the home games, pre & post game shows.

Hopefully they will have 24/7 HD channel because SNY is making them look bad.


I read somewhere a while back that YES will have a 24/7 HD channel in April, so maybe MSG is making moves.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Where did u hear this rumor?
> 
> I dont think MSG has any other HD programming other than the home games, pre & post game shows.
> 
> Hopefully they will have 24/7 HD channel because SNY is making them look bad.
> 
> 
> I read somewhere a while back that YES will have a 24/7 HD channel in April, so maybe MSG is making moves.



Nothing that I can verify as credible. As you say, I don't see MSG as the most sensible addition as a full time channel. There are at least a half dozen channels that have so much more HD coverage it does seem odd that this would happen.


----------



## Paul Chiu

Any other rumor HD Channels? MAX, TMC, Playboy?


----------



## MikeNY718

It seems that TWC has quietly removed the analog versions of TMC and Cinemax this week. Channels 66 and 69 have disappeared from my program guide, and sure enough when I went to TWC's website, they have both been deleted from the lineup.


However, no new channels have been added. This does confirm the reports earlier in the year that Bob Watson claimed they would start phasing out analog premiums by year's end. Though I seem to remember that the analog international channels would go first.


Any speculation as to what happens next?


----------



## ZMike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeNY718* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It seems that TWC has quietly removed the analog versions of TMC and Cinemax this week. Channels 66 and 69 have disappeared from my program guide, and sure enough when I went to TWC's website, they have both been deleted from the lineup.
> 
> 
> However, no new channels have been added. This does confirm the reports earlier in the year that Bob Watson claimed they would start phasing out analog premiums by year's end. Though I seem to remember that the analog international channels would go first.
> 
> 
> Any speculation as to what happens next?



This did not happen in Manhattan...so far. I don't understand how TWC can just disappear two premium channels that people pay them extra for. If they did that without telling anyone who pays them, it goes all the way to criminal.


-Mike


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Mike, both those "channels" were repeated in the 200 series, so if 66 and 69 "go" it isn't that big a deal (HBO has 80 and 201). So, these channels are the ones that are available to people who still have analog only service. Just checked, yes in Manhattan this has not happened yet.


The pricing is interesting (this happened to my parents). They had decided to get HBO a while back. They had an "analog" account, even though the box was digital capable. So they ONLY got HBO on one single channel, 80. Normally, one gets multiple channels for each "premium." For a LONG while I tried to get them to just call TWC and change their service. Now we all know that TWC has a "digital" tier that costs extra. However, for them, the delta cost was within .50 cents/month!


----------



## ZMike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Mike, both those "channels" were repeated in the 200 series, so if 66 and 69 "go" it isn't that big a deal (HBO has 80 and 201). So, these channels are the ones that are available to people who still have analog only service. Just checked, yes in Manhattan this has not happened yet.
> 
> 
> The pricing is interesting (this happened to my parents). They had decided to get HBO a while back. They had an "analog" account, even though the box was digital capable. So they ONLY got HBO on one single channel, 80. Normally, one gets multiple channels for each "premium." For a LONG while I tried to get them to just call TWC and change their service. Now we all know that TWC has a "digital" tier that costs extra. However, for them, the delta cost was within .50 cents/month!



I would guess that there are literally thousands of analog boxes in this city, some of which are subscribed to premium channels that they receive below the 200 series. I guess TWC could simply give analog premium subscribers a digital box and give them access to that which they already pay for--but if they just remove those channels without any word or action at all it's another story. I think TWC should be smart enough to know which premium channel subscribers have a digital box and which don't--assuming they even care.

The cheapest DTV package (that includes a box that can access the 200-series and internet) is $79.90. The premiums go on top of that fee. This may not be true for many contributors to this thread, but a lot of people have 27 inch analog TV sets and dial-up AOL and don't want that deal.


----------



## teebeebee1

Anyone else getting ABCHD problems? The OSU/PennSt game just started and it's breaking up all ove the place, seems to be the only channel from what i've checked


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teebeebee1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone else getting ABCHD problems? The OSU/PennSt game just started and it's breaking up all ove the place, seems to be the only channel from what i've checked




seems to be alright now, did see some breakups earlier.


----------



## AndyHDTV

I honestly didn't even know that TWC had any Premium movies channels still available in analog.

But If their getting rid of them borough by borough, good.

I can care less about Basic & Standard cable analog subscribers, I guess I'm sellfish.

If this is really what's happening, I can only hope that the info I received about more HD before years end on our system comes true.

The fact that ESPN2-HD is staying on systems that have since been taken over by TWC from Adelphia, gives me hope that they're working on adding channels.


I just got my bill, and no info about additions or subtractions.

Check yours.


----------



## teebeebee1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> seems to be alright now, did see some breakups earlier.




Ya, ABCHD still wigging out here, brutal, my first football weekend with cable, woe is me


----------



## teebeebee1

Actually most my HD Locals wiggin out now, pisses me off lol, i have no luck


Anyone else? tell me someone is having probs, ABC/NBC breaking up


----------



## MikeNY718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ZMike* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I would guess that there are literally thousands of analog boxes in this city, some of which are subscribed to premium channels that they receive below the 200 series. I guess TWC could simply give analog premium subscribers a digital box and give them access to that which they already pay for--but if they just remove those channels without any word or action at all it's another story. I think TWC should be smart enough to know which premium channel subscribers have a digital box and which don't--assuming they even care.
> 
> The cheapest DTV package (that includes a box that can access the 200-series and internet) is $79.90. The premiums go on top of that fee. This may not be true for many contributors to this thread, but a lot of people have 27 inch analog TV sets and dial-up AOL and don't want that deal.



There is no reason why anyone should still be on analog. Anyone who is happy with their dial-up AOL can simply order a digital package without internet. The Digital Starter Pak is only $49.95, which is the same as what Basic + Standard + a box costs with analog, so analog customers can move to digital for NO EXTRA COST. And I'm sure TWC notified analog customers with Cinemax and TMC beforehand that the channels were being moved to digital.


All of these analog channels are hogging bandwidth that multiple digital channels can fit in. TWC should be doing everything to get these remaining customers moved to digital and reclaim that bandwidth. This, apparently, is a start.


BTW, I see on TWC's website that they are still listed for Manhattan, so they must be phasing them out one borough at a time.


----------



## teebeebee1

Anyone in Forest Hills/REgo park having local HD Channels still this afternoon? This f'n thing


EDIT: So i tested the box in the other room, coming in perfectly, my new apt living is cursed, the cable must be all messed up or something


----------



## AndyHDTV

I think this is the next software upgrade
http://www.timewarnercable.com/nebra...mdn_intro.html


----------



## AndyHDTV

Just out of Curiosity, Does anybody have a analog box or know someone with it?


And if so, did they receive 66 & 69? (TMC & MAX)

Do they no longer receive 66 & 69?


----------



## cap_167

I know someone who has the analog box and they have yet to remove the channels in upper Manhattan.


----------



## NYHeel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeNY718* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There is no reason why anyone should still be on analog. Anyone who is happy with their dial-up AOL can simply order a digital package without internet. The Digital Starter Pak is only $49.95, which is the same as what Basic + Standard + a box costs with analog, so analog customers can move to digital for NO EXTRA COST. And I'm sure TWC notified analog customers with Cinemax and TMC beforehand that the channels were being moved to digital.
> 
> 
> All of these analog channels are hogging bandwidth that multiple digital channels can fit in. TWC should be doing everything to get these remaining customers moved to digital and reclaim that bandwidth. This, apparently, is a start.
> 
> 
> BTW, I see on TWC's website that they are still listed for Manhattan, so they must be phasing them out one borough at a time.



Are there still analog channels with the digital package. Basically, if I plug the cable wire directly in my (cable ready) tv or Tivo without the box, what will I get? Will I get the analog channels?


----------



## nbuubu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NYHeel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are there still analog channels with the digital package. Basically, if I plug the cable wire directly in my (cable ready) tv or Tivo without the box, what will I get? Will I get the analog channels?




If you plug the cable directly into your TV you'll get a handful of channels ... most of the channels under 10 and a few random other ones. That's only because everything else is scrambled ... they're still analog.


Almost every channel under 100 is still analog, and even with a digital box you're still getting analog channels.


----------



## NYHeel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nbuubu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you plug the cable directly into your TV you'll get a handful of channels ... most of the channels under 10 and a few random other ones. That's only because everything else is scrambled ... they're still analog.
> 
> 
> Almost every channel under 100 is still analog, and even with a digital box you're still getting analog channels.



I was asking because I was wondering if I could use the Tivo Series 2 Dual Tuner. I know that the dual tuner part only works on analog cable channels but I thought that channels had to be unscrambled (ie can be seen by simply sticking the cable into the Tivo). By any chance do you know if the Tivo can unscramble those channels? At least the analog ones from 1-99.


----------



## unclelev

I recently hooked up my 8300hd box via hdmi and component cables. I am using time warner here in nyc. After a week or so, I am noticing that the picture and audio signal blanks out (creen goes black for a split second) every so often while watching NBC HD and other local HD channels. Anyone else have this problem? If so, any solutions? It seems like this only occurrs when watching via hdmi. Also how do I know if my box has the latest firmware? maybe it needs an update. any help is appreciated...


----------



## TMSKILZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think this is the next software upgrade
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/nebra...mdn_intro.html




Nice find Andy. This new Navigator system sounds really good, 100% improvement over what TWC is offering now, looking forward to it.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *unclelev* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Also how do I know if my box has the latest firmware? maybe it needs an update. any help is appreciated...



You don't have any choice as to what firmware your box has installed. The head-end will automatically push out an update if your box is out-of-date, and there is no way for you to update the firmware on your own.


----------



## TMSKILZ

While checking out my monthly billing statement on TWC website, I came across this link there. It's a "fact vs Myth" page talking about the NFL Network & TWC current battle.

Basically TWC states they want to offer the NFL Network as a sports package, so that only those customers who want to pay for this expensive programming have an option, as oppose to the NFL Network wanting it to be added as a regular channel for all customers. TWC claims if they agree to NFL Network, it will cost all the TWC customers as the monthly bill would be raised.


I don't know who to believe, TWC has a sports package agreement with the other major sports, so the NFL is looking very greedy here, but either way, we the paying customer are getting screwed.


here's the link....
http://www.nflgetreal.com/mythvsfact.php


----------



## broadwayblue

and just how does one find himself searching the Nebraska TWC website anyhow?


----------



## nbuubu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NYHeel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was asking because I was wondering if I could use the Tivo Series 2 Dual Tuner. I know that the dual tuner part only works on analog cable channels but I thought that channels had to be unscrambled (ie can be seen by simply sticking the cable into the Tivo). By any chance do you know if the Tivo can unscramble those channels? At least the analog ones from 1-99.




The tivo can't unscramble the channels unfortunately. When I moved to nyc a couple years ago I had a Series 2 Tivo with me. Wanted to be able to plug it into the cable directly, but I was only getting the networks and a few other channels (oddly the food network was one, if I remember right). Maybe 12 channels total.


I ended up buying an HDTV and upgrading to the HD DVR, and gave the Series 2 Tivo to my brother back in LA (where the first hundred analog channels aren't scrambled). He's been using it ever since.


Wish there was better news, but that's the problem. Considered getting a black box just to unscramble the analogs and keep the tivo around (felt ok about it because I was already paying for two digital boxes at the time and I wouldn't have been getting any channels I wasn't already paying for) but in the end the cost outweighed the benefits.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> and just how does one find himself searching the Nebraska TWC website anyhow?



actually I came across it as a link in the "HD recorders" section.


In a thread named tw navigator


----------



## shigaloo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ruda* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> I recently bought a Samsung HD ready TV and I am not sure if I need to get a receiver with QAM or OTA is enough. Is anybody in Norther NJ TWC area? What unencrypted HD channels do you get when you use QAM.
> 
> 
> If TWC does not provide any unencrypted HD channels, I guess I dont have to spend extra for a QAM enabled receiver.
> 
> 
> Suggestions please.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Maybe a little late, but it should be of use to someone.


I just did a check of all the HD channels in north NJ TWC:


Channel net EIA src ID tune freq tune mode pg # vPID aPID status

701 HBO 00 07701 693.000 256 002 0x43 0x44 auth

702 CBS 00 07702 681.000 256 001 0x3e9 0x3ea clear

703 SHOW 00 07703 693.000 256 001 0x40 0x41 auth

704 NBC 00 07704 675.000 256 001 0x3e9 0x3ea clear

705 FOX 00 07705 669.000 256 002 0x3ee 0x3ef clear

706 DISC 00 10102 603.000 256 001 0x48 0x49 auth

707 ABC 00 07707 675.000 256 002 0x3ee 0x3ef clear

708 Special 00 60936 639.000 256 003 0x48 0x49 auth

709 UHD 00 07706 693.000 256 004 0x45 0x48 auth

710 TNT 00 10103 603.000 256 002 0x40 0x41 auth

711 WPIX 00 07709 669.000 256 003 0x3f3 0x3f4 clear

713 PBS 00 07713 681.000 256 002 0x3ee 0x3ef clear

721 INHD1 00 60934 639.000 256 001 0x40 0x41 auth

722 INHD2 00 60935 639.000 256 002 0x43 0x44 auth

723 HDM 00 60932 597.000 256 002 0x40 0x41 auth

724 HDN 00 60933 597.000 256 001 0x42 0x43 auth

725 ESPN 00 60929 597.000 256 003 0x44 0x45 auth

741 SNY 00 01450 633.000 256 001 0x40 0x41 auth


You should be able to tune all those with a "clear" in the last column. I am trying config an older fusion3 gold card so I wanted to double check.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *unclelev* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I recently hooked up my 8300hd box via hdmi and component cables. I am using time warner here in nyc. After a week or so, I am noticing that the picture and audio signal blanks out (creen goes black for a split second) every so often while watching NBC HD and other local HD channels. Anyone else have this problem? If so, any solutions? It seems like this only occurrs when watching via hdmi. Also how do I know if my box has the latest firmware? maybe it needs an update. any help is appreciated...



Absolutely identical situation for me. There's a pronounced delay via the HDMI cable, while the component works much smoother. I have no =idea= why this is happening, but i'm glad i'm not the only one experiencing this annoying issue. Perhaps that's why the TWC cable guy, when he installed the 8300 box, used component cables and did NOT recommend HDMI to me.


----------



## nbuubu

Anyone else experiencing problems with ABC and NBC tonight? They've both lost signal. I'll get individual frames on each, occasionally, but mostly a grey screen. Fox has been glitching, but is at least watchable.


I'm on the UWS, and this is only happening to the 3 networks. CBS is fine, as are most of the other HD channels.


----------



## Meteor

New software was push this morning So Manhattan 2.5.066. I hope we have Sata now!


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Meteor* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> New software was push this morning So Manhattan 2.5.066. I hope we have Sata now!



Very possibly -- there's a new parameter listed in Diagnostics -- "SATA Status" -- and it's marked "Authorized." My CC was zapped during the same "upgrade" session between ~6:30 and 7:30 this morning.


----------



## John Mason

Had to push SYSTEM POWER to start up my 8300HD this morning after an apparent firmware update (S. Manhattan); (only the time was showing, and I've set the option for channel-only display). Not sure, but perhaps NYC's TWC update, if that took place, is similar to this Columbia, SC update detailed by a local TWC rep on that thread. -- John


----------



## bearman

Does anyone know what new features this upgrade brings?


----------



## scott_bernstein

So I got the new update (Passport 2.5.066/PowerTV 6.14.34.1sp) here in Manhattan as well, and noticed a mixed bag of things thus far:


First the BAD:

The digital audio option from the previous update has been REMOVED! This means that I can no longer choose "HDMI", "Dolby Digital", or "Two Channel" for my sound. And worse yet, it's stuck on whatever you last had it set as -- and I had it last set on "Two Channel", which means that I have no way to reset it to Dolby Digital and get 5.1! (My reciever indicates that it's getting a PCM signal.) No change after rebooting (even cold booting). THIS REALLY SUCKS -- it's a feature that I used often to switch between PCM and Dolby Digital out of the box. UGH.










Programs that I set a "manual" recording for (i.e. I didn't click on the program guide, but instead set a time range to record), are all listing as "Unknown Program" (or something to that effect).



Now the Good:

There is a double confirmation when you try to delete something. I like this, since I have, at times, deleted things that I didn't want to by pushing the wrong button, or being too quick on clicking delete out of habit.


There is a new "program reminder" function -- when you click on a program that you want to record, in addition to the usual "record this program" option (and others), there is a "remind me about this program" option that, I guess will pop up a reminder when the program is about to start.


There is a "play from beginning" option when you click on a program that you'd previously recorded or are recording.


And of course, there is the new "SATA" (and Multi-Room DVR) menu in the diagnostic screen. So, who's going to be the first on this board to try hooking up an external SATA drive?







(And, given Time Warner's history, have it stop working 6 months down the line when they push a new update?







)


----------



## LisaM

It also eliminated the ability to set the box to Widescreen/Stretch for SD channels and Widescreen/Sidebar for HD channels. Previously, the box would automatically change depending upon which channel was being viewed. Now you are stuck with using only one setting.


Also - one of my boxes was acting very weird following the upgrade. When I switched HD channels, I got an all static picture but had audio. When I switched from a regular channel to an HD channel, I also got static. I rebooted and it seems to be better but I am not convinced it is okay.


When switching channels, it is also taking longer.


I believe that the previous software also had a Play from Beginning option for a recording as well as the double confirmation when deleting.


So far, I am not pleased.


----------



## teebeebee1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nbuubu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone else experiencing problems with ABC and NBC tonight? They've both lost signal. I'll get individual frames on each, occasionally, but mostly a grey screen. Fox has been glitching, but is at least watchable.
> 
> 
> I'm on the UWS, and this is only happening to the 3 networks. CBS is fine, as are most of the other HD channels.




I'm in forest hills and have had massive HD Local channel probs since saturday, good to see someone else noticed.


Lately mianly on FOX but it spread to all locals in the past few days, i thought it may be my wiring, who knows.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LisaM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It also eliminated the ability to set the box to Widescreen/Stretch for SD channels and Widescreen/Sidebar for HD channels. Previously, the box would automatically change depending upon which channel was being viewed. Now you are stuck with using only one setting.



This doesn't bother me much, as it's SUPER easy to swich the setting using the pound ("#") key on the remote. And I don't usually use stretch or zoom mode anyway.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LisaM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Also - one of my boxes was acting very weird following the upgrade. When I switched HD channels, I got an all static picture but had audio. When I switched from a regular channel to an HD channel, I also got static. I rebooted and it seems to be better but I am not convinced it is okay.



My guess is that it was an HDMI handshake issue, and that after the reboot, all should be OK.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LisaM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When switching channels, it is also taking longer.



Didn't notice this on my system at all. During a quick test on my system, it seemed faster to me.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LisaM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I believe that the previous software also had a Play from Beginning option for a recording as well as the double confirmation when deleting.



Not the version that we were running in Manhattan. It was a passport 1.x version (still Pioneer Digital on the boot screen) -- it could only play the last hour of whatever you had recorded (couldn't go back to the beg), and only had a single delete confirmation.


Scott


So far, I am not pleased.[/quote]


----------



## LisaM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This doesn't bother me much, as it's SUPER easy to swich the setting using the pound ("#") key on the remote. And I don't usually use stretch or zoom mode anyway.



It bothers me because it is much easier for my non-tech family to just change channels without having to stretch the picture to protect against burn in. Having the ability to set the automatic stretch only for SD channels was a help.



> Quote:
> Not the version that we were running in Manhattan. It was a passport 1.x version (still Pioneer Digital on the boot screen) -- it could only play the last hour of whatever you had recorded (couldn't go back to the beg), and only had a single delete confirmation.



Maybe I am misunderstanding you. I am in Manhattan and had the option to Play from Beginning for any recorded show. Not quite as sure regarding the delete confirmations.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LisaM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I believe that the previous software also had a Play from Beginning option for a recording as well as the double confirmation when deleting.



Lisa, I've had this new software for several weeks now in Queens and I think that with my previous version, regarding the Play from the Beginning feature, it _was_ listed in the prompts, as you noted. However, as Scott mentions, it would never play from the beginning. It would play within the buffer period, or go live. With this new upgrade, this feature actually plays from the beginning regardless of how far it is into the recording. This is very valuable to me.


Also, as you said, I recall a double delete confirmation too on the previous software but now the new upgraded double delete feature is on a future or series recording. Now, when you want to delete a future recording, the stated recorded show goes form red to black but is still set up. This is where you have to delete again to really cancel the recording.


----------



## LisaM

Got it. Thanks for the clarification.


Right now, at least two of my boxes are still pretty screwed up. When I switch channels, I sometimes get full screen static which will only go away by turning off the tv and box and turning it back on. I called TWC who said that all of this is due to the upgrade which is still in progress until 7 pm. Apparently the boxes may reboot again during the day today and the remaining issues are supposed to straighten themselves out by 7. Somehow, I doubt that.


----------



## ramstone

Woot! Ill plug in my azio encased 500 GB WDC as soon as I get home!


----------



## John Mason

Some of the update features found were also mentioned by the TWC insider who posted in the Columbia, SC, thread I linked earlier. So perhaps there are other clues. Here's her entire post:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DianaTWCSC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Background - while there are DVRs with the model number 8000 and 8300 on the front of all DVRs, some of the 8000's are actually 8010's. You can't tell by looking at them if you have an 8010 - only by looking them up in the DNCS.
> 
> 
> Last week we added a software patch to the 8010s to alleviate a black screen SDV bug. We were not told by SA the features of version 1.4.3 were in this patch (1.88) - so when some of you started talking about upgraded features, I started asking questions and found this out. Tonight this upgrade will be applied to all remaining DVRs.
> 
> 
> Here is the full extent of the features involved:
> 
> 1. Firewire Port (IEEE 1394) is active on all model 8300 HD units. Previously only 8300 HD Units manufactured after July 18, 2005 had this port active.
> 
> 
> 2. Between 1:00 am and 6:00am, the DVR hard drive will power down if no remote control activity is conducted for 2 hours. Previously the entire DVR unit would power-down.
> 
> 
> 3. Customers who wish to view a program currently being recorded will have the option to Play from beginning. Previously they had to rewind back to the start of the show if they wanted to perform this function.
> 
> 
> 4. A fourth, Fast-Forward and Rewind speed has been added.
> 
> 
> 5. The Live button is now active to take a viewer from a recording playback directly into Live TV. Previously customers had to channel off to quickly achieve this result.
> 
> 
> 6. Auxiliary inputs are now active for camcorder, VCR or gaming systems.
> 
> 
> 
> No mention in the documentation about the kick to live feed at the end of a 'recording show' so I don't think you got that one. Hope you enjoy what is included. Your equipment will receive a forced reboot during the maintenance window to achieve the download.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LisaM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When I switched HD channels, I got an all static picture but had audio. When I switched from a regular channel to an HD channel, I also got static. I rebooted and it seems to be better but I am not convinced it is okay.



Did you cold boot or soft boot?


I would try a hard boot if you haven't already tried that.....


----------



## LisaM

I did two hard boots - same result each time. Interestingly, it is only happening on one of my dvrs. Previously, my cable box would turn on when I turned on the tv. Now I have to manually turn it on. Very weird.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Some of the update features found were also mentioned by the TWC insider who posted in the Columbia, SC, thread I linked earlier. So perhaps there are other clues.



The TWC Columbia, SC system is running SARA, not Passport; any feature similarities between its latest firmware "upgrade" and ours are entirely coincidental.


----------



## ANGEL 35

No sound when you go with HDMI from 8300HD box to TV. How can you fix this?? This is with the new update.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LisaM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Previously, my cable box would turn on when I turned on the tv. Now I have to manually turn it on.



Yeah, I noticed this too -- this and the fact that the cable box would turn *on and off* with the TV (actually, these 2 features were both introduced with the last software update -- it had never done this for me before) -- both of these "features" are gone.....


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No sound when you go with HDMI from 8300HD box to TV. How can you fix this?? This is with the new update.



Yep, this is clearly related to no longer having the menu option for HDMI, Dolby Digital, or 2 channel sound...


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Manatus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The TWC Columbia, SC system is running SARA, not Passport; any feature similarities between its latest firmware "upgrade" and ours are entirely coincidental.



Well, maybe not 100% concindental -- Passport and SARA are both built upon the PowerTV OS that the box has on it (and seems to get updated every time Passport gets updated), so changes to the underlying operating system will affect both platforms.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yep, this is clearly related to no longer having the menu option for HDMI, Dolby Digital, or 2 channel sound...



So is there any thing we can do?







Why did they do this???


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Like Scott, I'm not overjoyed by 2.5.066. I had thought they'd fix the most egregious bugs before they rolled it out in Man. Instead, except for the SATA feature, I'd love to roll back.


I'd be totally livid if somehow my set got "stuck" in a non-Dolby Digital mode... I run an optical to my AVR and if I lose that functionality, I'm screaming. Scott, old buddy, PLEASE let us know how you resolve this!


I have never seen the snow picture, but I've seen it now. No biggie, but before (black) was "better" (IMO).


I HATE the double confirm... especially as most of the time (so far) the confirm dialog appears and disappears instantly, leaving the recording. I have to again go into list mode and delete the thing. PITA. Don't think I ever did a wrong button press, that trick I've done many times when watching the buffer and doing something like checking the guide during a commercial then hitting the jump channel button instead of the exit button... poof there goes my buffer!


What really has me annoyed is that there are a bunch of stuff that I have series recording set for that don't have new and repeat episodes, they may all be repeats (like BSG in HD, Enterprise in HD). They repeat, so I juggle which episode to record based on a whole bunch of other things (other shows, where I'll be etc.). I manage my list of "programs to record" by deleting those instances where I do NOT want them to be recorded. Poof, they were gone. If I saw something in that list be gray with a circle/slash symbol, I KNEW it was the result of a conflict that I had to manually deal with. NOW, ALL the frakking additional episodes I delete show this way, so it's impossible by looking at the list to see where there's a real conflict or it was something I specifically turned off. This (to me) is so god awful, I may call and complain. It NEVER, EVER was a problem or an issue with 1.8.112.


I'm also annoyed that the calculations and marking of recorded shows that they are about to be deleted is anywhere near as accurate as it was. I have about 8 hours of SD and maybe 2 of HD and it's telling me that a few are going to go in one day, most in 2 days. I know it takes into account what is scheduled, but in the next 2 days I have maybe 5 or 6 hours of HD scheduled. This can NOT be right or correct.


So despite the fact that I was very anxious for SATA support, I'd MUCH prefer to go back to a stable release, 1.8.112. This SUCKS.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah, I noticed this too -- this and the fact that the cable box would turn *on and off* with the TV (actually, these 2 features were both introduced with the last software update -- it had never done this for me before) -- both of these "features" are gone.....



Ha, so the 8300 would "sense" a live data connection and turn itself on... from day one I had set the "Master Power" switch on the remote to turn both devices on and off and it has worked fine since then.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So is there any thing we can do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did they do this???



I'm not sure that they even know that they did this, or that they even knew about the sound options available in the previous version. Ugh.


I haven't called, but I know from experience that calling TWC about issues like this is like banging your head against the wall. Nobody there understands how the DVR works, and you can't get in touch with anyone technical -- just customer service reps who want to schedule an appointment for a tech to come out to your house during some 8 hour period that you have to take a day off of work for.....


I really wish that we could get a contact for a good/qualified tech on the inside somewhere in the TWC/NYC system. Does anyone out there have one?


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ha, so the 8300 would "sense" a live data connection and turn itself on... from day one I had set the "Master Power" switch on the remote to turn both devices on and off and it has worked fine since then.



Yes -- but only with HDMI. HDMI is a 2-way connection, so there is some handshaking going on where the TV sends the cable box a signal saying "I'm on", "I'm off", etc.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> that trick I've done many times when watching the buffer and doing something like checking the guide during a commercial then hitting the jump channel button instead of the exit button... poof there goes my buffer!



Yes, I've done this too.







I wish I could sometimes (when I'm buffering something or even 2 things) turn on a channel "lock" feature that would prevent me from changing channels w/o a confirmation ("Are you sure that you want to change the channel?").


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What really has me annoyed is that there are a bunch of stuff that I have series recording set for that don't have new and repeat episodes, they may all be repeats (like BSG in HD, Enterprise in HD). They repeat, so I juggle which episode to record based on a whole bunch of other things (other shows, where I'll be etc.). I manage my list of "programs to record" by deleting those instances where I do NOT want them to be recorded. Poof, they were gone. If I saw something in that list be gray with a circle/slash symbol, I KNEW it was the result of a conflict that I had to manually deal with. NOW, ALL the frakking additional episodes I delete show this way, so it's impossible by looking at the list to see where there's a real conflict or it was something I specifically turned off. This (to me) is so god awful, I may call and complain. It NEVER, EVER was a problem or an issue with 1.8.112.



I don't get it. So, what exactly has chaned with the "future recordings" screen? I do the same thing to eliminate future episodes that I don't want to record.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm also annoyed that the calculations and marking of recorded shows that they are about to be deleted is anywhere near as accurate as it was. I have about 8 hours of SD and maybe 2 of HD and it's telling me that a few are going to go in one day, most in 2 days. I know it takes into account what is scheduled, but in the next 2 days I have maybe 5 or 6 hours of HD scheduled. This can NOT be right or correct.



This one I cannot prove or disprove. I NEVER use the auto-delete functionality. I always set all of my recordings to keep until I erase them. I do not like my programs to be erased before I have had time to watch them. And if it fills up (which happens often -- practically daily), it means that I can't record anything else until I erase something....which causes me to think long and hard about my watching priorities.







.....At least until I grab myself a SATA drive!

























> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So despite the fact that I was very anxious for SATA support, I'd MUCH prefer to go back to a stable release, 1.8.112. This SUCKS.



Which unfortunately we have no control over.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Hmm, I have seen the "play from beginning" many times under 1.8.112. Select a recorded show with the SEL button and get a dialog... one of the choices always has been "play from beginning" even when the "resume" item is enabled (i.e. you've watched some of it already).


----------



## scott_bernstein

It looks like in other areas of the country (Dayton, OH), the audio digital out option is still available on 2.5.066 -- see this post:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&post7860706 


Obviously this menu is something that TWC can control on a system-by-system basis, and has somehow been disabled locally.


I am still holding out the tiniest bit of hope that maybe when they finish whatever they're still doing (note that the VOD channels were all still "out" as of when I left for work), that they'll change something that will give us the option back. Like maybe they're still in the midst of whatever upgrade they're working on.


----------



## LisaM

I completely agree. It's one thing to get a snow picture while changing channels which immediately goes away. It is another thing entirely to get stuck on complete snow which only goes away by shutting off the tv and cable box. This is very annoying.


I had been having a huge problem previously with losing DD every day or so. I would have to go in and manually reset it. Thankfully, the box was still outputting DD when the update occurred or I would be seriously pissed.


The Sata capability is great, if it works. But all of the disadvantages are a huge step backwards.


Edited to add: when I called TWC earlier, they said that the upgrade was still going on until 7 pm and to wait until then to see if all of my issues were resolved. I guess it is possible that some of the disadvantages noted in all of our posts could be fixed before the upgrade is complete.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

The "future recordings" screen now shows ALL manually deleted shows that had been enabled via a "season recording" function. One could argue this is correct, but the problem is that this is the same marking as a show that has a real conflict... on 1.8.112 when I saw that marking, I knew it WAS a conflict because shows manually erased did not appear at all in the future recordings list. i.e. it is showing manually deleted recordings and conflicts in the exact same way.


I was talking about the indicators that showed you what might need deleting. Not about manually marking all recordings as do not delete. My issue is that it appears those markings had been accurate, but now they are not.


Yes I know I can't go backwards... i WANT to !


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm not sure that they even know that they did this, or that they even knew about the sound options available in the previous version. Ugh.
> 
> 
> I really wish that we could get a contact for a good/qualified tech on the inside somewhere in the TWC/NYC system. Does anyone out there have one?



Calling would, indeed, be a wasted effort. All that I can suggest for this is an old solution: file a complaint with the NYC DoITT ( http://www.nyc.gov/html/doitt/html/cable.html ). TWCNYC is required to respond to both customers and the City when the agency forwards complaints that it receives. A knowledgeable TWC tech person actually did call me twice in the past when I filed technical (instead of service-related) complaints with DoITT.


And it certainly wouldn't hurt to email copies of complaints to the usual TWCNYC suspects whose names are so often brought up here, even though they're free to ignore communications received through that channel.


Fortunately, both my 8300HDs are now "stuck" in DD 2.0/5.1-mode after this wretched piece of software arrived this morning.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hmm, I have seen the "play from beginning" many times under 1.8.112. Select a recorded show with the SEL button and get a dialog... one of the choices always has been "play from beginning" even when the "resume" item is enabled (i.e. you've watched some of it already).



Yes, the option was always there, but it only sorta worked -- if the program had been recording for longer than 1 hour and you told it to "play from beginning", it would ONLY show you the last hour (whatever was in the buffer). So if you were taping a 2 hour movie, or a sporting event, there was no way to get it to show you the beginning while you were still recording it. This version fixes that.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LisaM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I completely agree. It's one thing to get a snow picture while changing channels which immediately goes away. It is another thing entirely to get stuck on complete snow which only goes away by shutting off the tv and cable box. This is very annoying.



I know that this is not really a solution -- but I am assuming that you're using HDMI (correct?)....is there any way that you can try removing the HDMI connection and using component cables instead? As we all know, there is some flakiness with the 8300HD's HDMI implementation.....


----------



## LisaM

If the snow is related solely to HDMI, I would definitely be willing to use component instead of HDMI if it solves the problem and doesn't affect picture quality too much. FWIW, I just played with the set again and found that sometimes I get snow instead of a channel altogether but am then able to get that missing channel by trying it again. The whole thing is so stupid. If the purpose was to add SATA capability (which is great), why not wait to roll it out until the other bugs had been fixed? It makes no sense to screw up something which was otherwise working fine.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LisaM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If the snow is related solely to HDMI, I would definitely be willing to use component instead of HDMI if it solves the problem and doesn't affect picture quality too much.



The diff. between HDMI & component is not big (at least for me). Give it a try. Also doublecheck that your TV can support all of the video output settings that you have set up the DVR to output. It probably does, but it doesn't hurt to find out.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LisaM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If the purpose was to add SATA capability (which is great), why not wait to roll it out until the other bugs had been fixed? It makes no sense to screw up something which was otherwise working fine.



I can say with near 100% certainty that the purpose of this release was NOT to add SATA capibility (from TWC's point of view), as they are still not supporting this feature. My guess is that there was a server upgrade that they installed (note the messages that say that they're upgrading the VOD channels until 7pm tonight) which required an update to all of the user boxes. This is a common issue with client/server computer systems (which digitial cable boxes, including our DVRs, essentially are). If you upgrade the server, it will often require you to update each individual client.


If I had to take a completely wild stab, maybe they're upgrading the VOD servers to be able present HD content (possibly for the Howard Stern HD on demand)? I'm not a fan, but I know that they've been saying that it's coming, and NYC is Howard's home-turf and largest market?????


Of course it could just as easily be related to some new hardware that they're adding that we'll never know anything about....


----------



## LisaM

Another snow-related problem: I just watched a recorded program. When I deleted it, instead of defaulting back to the current channel being shown on the dvr, I had a screen of snow which would not disappear until I shut off the tv. Obviously screwed up.


I am going to wait until the 7 pm upgrade end time and then reboot again.


----------



## broadwayblue

anyone have success adding an external SATA drive? i need to get one as i seem to be recording a lot of tv these days.


----------



## ncted

This option still exists on my 8300HD that was upgraded to 2.5.066 recently.


Ted



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It looks like in other areas of the country (Dayton, OH), the audio digital out option is still available on 2.5.066 -- see this post:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously this menu is something that TWC can control on a system-by-system basis, and has somehow been disabled locally.
> 
> 
> I am still holding out the tiniest bit of hope that maybe when they finish whatever they're still doing (note that the VOD channels were all still "out" as of when I left for work), that they'll change something that will give us the option back. Like maybe they're still in the midst of whatever upgrade they're working on.


----------



## scott_bernstein

Are you in the NYC area?


(If not, it could just easily be a local TWC-NYC oversight....but how to get it cleared up would be the optimal question?) My guess is that the part of Passport that shows the advanced options is configurable on a system-wide basis, and we might've gotten an older version of it pushed with this release.







Or maybe TWC just got tired of people complaining about its functionality in the last release ("I've set my DVR to Dolby Digital and it keeps switching back to PCM!")????



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ncted* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This option still exists on my 8300HD that was upgraded to 2.5.066 recently.
> 
> 
> Ted


----------



## teebeebee1

anyone else getting local hd channel problems? Mainly breaking up/pixelizing on Fox HD mostly, ABC HD as well?


How can i tell if i got my upgrade as well


Thanks fellas!


----------



## magisimo

I just received my HDMI cable in the mail today and have been unaware of the Digital Audio selection option at all until now (as I have beein using the coax digital out to my receiver and never had any problems). I spent the past few hours on the phone with them trying to figure out why it was not on my menu and obviously after reading the forum here i now know why.


However, the rep i spoke with was actually decently helpful and has been working for a while calling me back every so often trying to get this fixed for me. The most recent info i have received is that they are aware of my problem (they mentioned nothing of it being a system-wide issue). I was given a ticket number and told the issue was being worked on by level 2 support and would be resolved in 24 hours.


So at least i may have someone trying to fix it.


I will keep all posted.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *magisimo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just received my HDMI cable in the mail today and have been unaware of the Digital Audio selection option at all until now (as I have beein using the coax digital out to my receiver and never had any problems). I spent the past few hours on the phone with them trying to figure out why it was not on my menu and obviously after reading the forum here i now know why.
> 
> 
> However, the rep i spoke with was actually decently helpful and has been working for a while calling me back every so often trying to get this fixed for me. The most recent info i have received is that they are aware of my problem (they mentioned nothing of it being a system-wide issue). I was given a ticket number and told the issue was being worked on by level 2 support and would be resolved in 24 hours.
> 
> 
> So at least i may have someone trying to fix it.
> 
> 
> I will keep all posted.



Nice job! Did you get a name/extension number for the service person who took your call? It'd be great for a bunch of us to call them....


----------



## AndyHDTV

I just noticed that the station logos are more detailed on the info bar & guide.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teebeebee1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> anyone else getting local hd channel problems? Mainly breaking up/pixelizing on Fox HD mostly, ABC HD as well?
> 
> 
> How can i tell if i got my upgrade as well
> 
> 
> Thanks fellas!



Well, beyond tuning ch. 996 (which will tell you the version of the software you're running), or going into the diagnostic mode, you can tell that you have the new version of the OS if/when you bring up your guide and press "C" for search, you just get the search screen and can begin selecting letters right there. In the old version, it would immediately pop up a little choice window for "Title" or "Keyword" search.


If you live in Manhattan, you surely got the update at 7:30 this morning. Not sure about the other boroughs.


----------



## ramstone

Ok, attached the E-sata drive, 8300 detected it and asked if I wanted to format [yes=A].

I "think" it formatted the external drive, but I don't notice any more headroom, same about-a-day left for non-keep programs.


After my 7pm show finishes recording I'll go into diag mode and see what's what.


----------



## jpanganiban

I have an SA3250HD box, not a DVR. It was also updated this morning at 7am (to Passport 4.2 build 070). Now, the DVI output defaults to 480P and I CANNOT reset it. Component is not affected: it can pass native rate.


Calling TWC was useless: they said they're having numerous problems because of the update, and asked that I wait it out!


----------



## ramstone

Well THAT sort of sucked!


It seemed that the box FaiLED on soft reboot, and went to init, and now I dont have any of my saved programs, scheduled recs, NADA. ARRRGH...


still no idea if the sata's in play.....


----------



## ramstone

OH, and nosound via HDMI, and per the complaints earlier no way to change sound i/os on the current menu.


Im on mega-tilt now......


----------



## LisaM

Calling TWC was a waste of time. I finally got a supervisor who insisted that the snow was due to loose connections! She said that they have received no complaints about the upgrade and is sending a tech on Friday, which of course will be a waste of time. What a bunch of morons.


----------



## teebeebee1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LisaM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Calling TWC was a waste of time. I finally got a supervisor who insisted that the snow was due to loose connections! She said that they have received no complaints about the upgrade and is sending a tech on Friday, which of course will be a waste of time. What a bunch of morons.




What is the snow, is it breaking up of the picture or actual fuzzy interference? Seems like cable is wigging out all over


1800 directv, i'd call them back if they werent' completely HD incompetent


----------



## LisaM

When I get snow, there is no picture at all - instead there is a full screen of white interference.


----------



## ncted




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are you in the NYC area?



No, I am in Durham, NC. Sorry to confuse. I was just pointing out that the option does in exist in 2.5.066, but seems to have been removed from the version NYC is getting.


Ted


----------



## ramstone

Epilogue:


Got my sound, my HDMI, my SATA connection all squared away, somehow. My saved programs are nuked though. I swear the audio digital out preference was not there when all this started, but its there now with hdmi/two chan/dolby options.


On an unrelated note, Where TF is Adult Swim on Demand? I love that channel.


----------



## broadwayblue

Glad to hear you resolved the SATA issue...although it's unfortunate your shows were lost. what size drive did you attach?


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ramstone* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Where TF is Adult Swim on Demand? I love that channel.



It's on Cutting Edge Ondemand channel 1007


----------



## ANGEL 35

The audio option is back. Got my sound on HDMI


Angel


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Well, they ARE slip-streaming (bad, bad practice whereby a new software version is installed without any change in version number). Last night, I noticed some of the issues I had seemed to be better (most noticeable, I can do 2 deletes from scheduled programs to really have them not be in the list, that did not work in the AM when I first tried it). Just checked this morning and bingo, the audio selection option is now back.


Hard to say, but it seems that channel changes are ever so slightly longer now... and yes, not 100% of the time, but mostly I also see the snow pattern when switching. Honestly, this is really mostly cosmetic; I'm far more concerned about functionality.


As for Howard... I saw a half hour show on HDNet (or maybe it was InHD), it was a clip kinda of show, heavily censored as if it was back on E, obviously marketing to help see the pay channel. Widescreen, HD, looking really, really good. Oh, but if one pays for it, I suspect they'll get 4:3 SD.


ramstone, I'm confused. Up until now, in Manhattan one could not use an external drive... I have not read about any "hacks" that could make that happen with 1.8.112. You said your saved shows got nuked... which I take to mean the ones on your internal drive. What am I not understanding here?


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The audio option is back. Got my sound on HDMI
> 
> 
> Angel



Yes, this showed up on my end just after midnight last night. WHEW! That was a close one.










On my system, channel changing seems ever-so-slightly faster.


And yes, I did notice that the icons for the channels are MUCH higher resolution with much finer detail.


Now I'm happy with this release. 8)


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...I have about 8 hours of SD and maybe 2 of HD and it's telling me that a few are going to go in one day, most in 2 days. I know it takes into account what is scheduled, but in the next 2 days... This can NOT be right or correct.



I've found that even when deleting recordings to free up space, that cursed "hour glass" is still unaware that there's room.


I then have to re-boot to clear those count down to deletion timers.


This is all moot when it's right now that I have two shows on that I want to record / watch and I know I have enough space but it tells me otherwise and I can't re-boot because then I'll lose at least one of my current recordings and the buffer of the other.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, I've done this too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could sometimes (when I'm buffering something or even 2 things) turn on a channel "lock" feature that would prevent me from changing channels w/o a confirmation ("Are you sure that you want to change the channel?").



The lock button that I use is just hit record. I always do this when watching something and pausing multiple times. I too have lost many buffers on current viewings







to the point where I've considered upgrading my display because of nearly chucking the remote through it.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The lock button that I use is just hit record. I always do this when watching something and pausing multiple times. I too have lost many buffers on current viewings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to the point where I've considered upgrading my display because of nearly chucking the remote through it.



This is a good strategy, if you've got the space (i.e. have hooked up an external drive); but I'm nearly always at or near capacity, so can't press record. When/if I grab myself a SATA drive and get it going, then I should be able (and in fact, will HAVE to, due to the bugs) press RECORD every time I tune to a channel.


----------



## ramstone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, they ARE slip-streaming (bad, bad practice whereby a new software version is installed without any change in version number). Last night, I noticed some of the issues I had seemed to be better (most noticeable, I can do 2 deletes from scheduled programs to really have them not be in the list, that did not work in the AM when I first tried it). Just checked this morning and bingo, the audio selection option is now back.
> 
> 
> 
> ramstone, I'm confused. Up until now, in Manhattan one could not use an external drive... I have not read about any "hacks" that could make that happen with 1.8.112. You said your saved shows got nuked... which I take to mean the ones on your internal drive. What am I not understanding here?



I bought the external drive stuff about three weeks ago, in anticipation of an upgrade. OK, thats a little bit of a fib. I misread a thread where passport 8300s were sata capable. Alas, didnt pick up on Manhattan being behind the curve till after the fact.


Anyway, I had it ready and able. Too bad I fubar'ed the install. I hope it was only my incompetance. There's regular disk i/o in the external (WDC 500 GB 7200). I doubt any actual content is on it yet. And of course, there doesnt seem to be a way to tell how much storage is being used without going to diag. Since accessing it last night may have caused the no digital sound thing, I may not access it again for awhile.


Though it does seem to be simply a coincidence, that they may have slipstreamed, as you say, the audio option feature *during* my adventure. Frankly I was doing so much in a panic, trying my s-video cable, cold/warm reboots, etc, that cause and effect kind of got lost.


No big loss, there's always ********** for the world cup matches i lost.


----------



## broadwayblue

looks like FIOS is almost here:

http://www.newyorkbusiness.com/news.cms?id=14857


----------



## tinhead

How long should it take Verizon to light up the city with a triple play?

Any educated guesses?


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tinhead* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How long should it take Verizon to light up the city with a triple play?
> 
> Any educated guesses?



I would say the city would ok it sometime in early 2007 and Verizon would start rolling fios out in late 2007 outside manhattan, with manhattan coming in 2008.

that's my guess


----------



## teebeebee1

anyone know if fios offers mlb/nba/nhl sports packages?


----------



## AndyHDTV

a nice looking box

http://www.pacemicro.com/media/ameri...775_manual.pdf


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teebeebee1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> anyone know if fios offers mlb/nba/nhl sports packages?



they have the NFL Network-HD as a sports premium


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> a nice looking box
> 
> http://www.pacemicro.com/media/ameri...775_manual.pdf



yeah, at a quick glance it seems to have all the main features of the 8300HD.


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> looks like FIOS is almost here:
> 
> http://www.newyorkbusiness.com/news.cms?id=14857



A brand new day indeed for this welcome news. I love the final vote numbers too. All voting members supported this decision.


On the other forums I read my area's Central Office in Queens is getting work done to prepare for FIOS. Looks like 2007 is going to be a good year to come.


Watching NY Rangers games in uncompressed HD should be amazing.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've found that even when deleting recordings to free up space, that cursed "hour glass" is still unaware that there's room.
> 
> 
> I then have to re-boot to clear those count down to deletion timers.
> 
> 
> This is all moot when it's right now that I have two shows on that I want to record / watch and I know I have enough space but it tells me otherwise and I can't re-boot because then I'll lose at least one of my current recordings and the buffer of the other.



Now that I have more than 24 hours working with 2.5.066, things are a little clearer. Indeed I did complain about the hour-glass. At this point, I'm pretty sure it was a part of "the first 24 hours" thing... i.e. there were MANY little screwed up things going on. I could rattle off several things about the software needing to stretch it's arms, to it needing to exercise before working right, but software doesn't work that way, so something got slipstreamed. I would say at this point, it's working the way they intend it to work until we go >066.


Still an issue: the need to delete twice to clear an entry from "scheduled programs." The confirmation dialog when deleting a recorded program sometimes goes away without a button press and sometimes the program IS deleted and sometimes it remains so it has to be manually deleted. Obviously, loss of proper buffer functioning (trick play) when using an external drive. AND WTF are we calling a basic feature of a DVR "trick play?" Pause, rewind and fast forward "live" TV is the basic initial selling point for a DVR, so why are we calling it "trick play?"


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Still an issue: the need to delete twice to clear an entry from "scheduled programs."



I think that the first time you delete the entry, it does delete.....it just still remains (with the icon of a circle with a slash through it) as a sort of reminder that you cancelled it. Not so bad, IMHO. This seems to me to clearly be a "feature" that is in there as some sort of pre-support for the new Time Warner interface (if you haven't seen it, page back a few pages) that has a page that seems to help you to resolve recording conflicts. My guess is that it will appear in the conflict resolution screen as "user-deleted" or something.


If you *really* want to get rid of it from your future recordings list, just hit delete a 2nd time. But really is effectively deleted after the first delete.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> AND WTF are we calling a basic feature of a DVR "trick play?" Pause, rewind and fast forward "live" TV is the basic initial selling point for a DVR, so why are we calling it "trick play?"



This is just the "standard" name for the sort of thing -- not specific to the SA8300 DVR. It's what allows you to do the "tricks" that one associates with a DVR.


If you read the posts carefully about people who attach the SATA drives, you only lose the "trick play buffer" features if you're not careful. If you want to get the trick play buffers working, just press "Record", and everything will work as normal. Not that big of a deal, it seems to me....


----------



## teebeebee1

Forest Hills/REgo Park 11374/11375 update


Just had a tech out because my local HD's have been pixelizing, he apparantly has been around here all day/week. He tested one of the main lines and it was getting a -4 reading for digital signal, it actually should be getting over a +5.


Needless to say, he said the node wasn't working right and the whole area was being affected.


He concluded it should be fixed within 24 hours, if not , call back tomorrow.


Good to know there is one TWC tech that is damn good at his job, a really solid technician.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teebeebee1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Forest Hills/REgo Park 11374/11375 update
> 
> 
> Just had a tech out because my local HD's have been pixelizing, he apparantly has been around here all day/week. He tested one of the main lines and it was getting a -4 reading for digital signal, it actually should be getting over a +5.
> 
> 
> Needless to say, he said the node wasn't working right and the whole area was being affected.
> 
> 
> He concluded it should be fixed within 24 hours, if not , call back tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Good to know there is one TWC tech that is damn good at his job, a really solid technician.



that's good info to know, now when a cable guy comes to anybody's house we all know what to look for in terms of signal reading.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Watching NY Rangers games in uncompressed HD should be amazing.



As much as I agree with you does FIOS even carry MSG-HD yet?


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> that's good info to know, now when a cable guy comes to anybody's house we all know what to look for in terms of signal reading.



In general -- excessive pixellation/dropouts is symptomatic of a bad signal -- whether in your apartment or outside your apartment.....


----------



## locogrande

hey folks, I am sure this has been covered numerous times in the 285 pages before this, I have checked many of them for an answer to this question:


I have 2 pioneer boxes hooked up to samsung LCDs via component cables


on both of them, when tuned to an HD channel, the guide and info panels become very fuzzy and slow, when an SD channel is tuned, the problem goes away - the guide moves at a norml pace and the graphics seem normal.


is this a function of my settings? cables? can anything be done?


thanks


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As much as I agree with you does FI could be wrong. I am no legal expert.IOS even carry MSG-HD yet?



Well, considering it is arguably a New York primary sports channel and home network of the Knicks and Rangers. I do not see how they cannot.


I doubt that Cablevision can withhold channels (MSG, MSG2, FSN New York) from Verizon even though they are the parent company who owns Madison Square Garden and the Dolan family owns the Knicks and Rangers. I think a telecommunications law would be violated somehow. I am sure we will see a deal in the works soon. Not like we have to worry about FIOS TV since we will not be seeing it in 2006.


The only channel lineup I have seen for FIOS is the Keller Texas one and they could care less for New York sports. YES Network did sign an agreement to have their channel on FIOS in Long Island.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The only channel lineup I have seen for FIOS is the Keller Texas one and they could care less for New York sports. YES Network did sign an agreement to have their channel on FIOS in Long Island.



Well I can't vouch for how recent this lineup is, but when I searched for New York Fios Channel List this is what came up:

http://www22.verizon.com/about/commu...nnel%20list%22 


No MSG (HD or SD)


Now I would imagine they are likely to offer MSG-HD at some point...but until they do I can't pull the plug on TWC.


----------



## TonyNYC

I would not worry about it right now. We will see what happens in 2007. All Verizon has to do right now is meet with the Mayor since the City Council approved the deal.


Once Bloomberg signs the franchise deal, I am sure Verizon will go after the popular local channels. Especially since MSG holds exclusivity rights to the Knicks/Rangers in the New York market unless there is a national broadcast.


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> a nice looking box
> 
> http://www.pacemicro.com/media/ameri...775_manual.pdf



That is a nice looking box. Who is offering this? Looks smaller than the 8300 from the picture drawing and size of the display clock.


----------



## Gulley

I don't think we'll be getting fiber in manhattan. They don't have an MDU device for apts. I think they mayy go with fuber to the new MDU device and then copper to the home. Sucks, but that's what it is now. I think that you are extremely optimistic with those dates.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I would say the city would ok it sometime in early 2007 and Verizon would start rolling fios out in late 2007 outside manhattan, with manhattan coming in 2008.
> 
> that's my guess


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Yes, fiber to an apartment is a way bigger deal than fiber to a house. I suspect there is going to be a lot of fiber to copper to get their service into apartments. I'm not so sure that's much of an advantage; I know that TWC has fiber to 1/2 block from me, then cooper. 2008 or later seems kinda right to me... but I think the real point is that it's competition and that's *A GOOD THING!*


Scott, I dunno, "trick" just implies to me something you get that's a quirk, not something you are entitled to. No big deal.


My issue with the double delete revolves around the fact that I'm using the series manager a lot, and in a lot of cases, there's no "new" designation, so I have to set all episodes. Under 1.8.112, when I saw that designation in scheduled recordings I KNEW there was a conflict. With how it works now, when I review that section I would not necessarily know if it was a "real" conflict. However, I have discovered another thing. If there WAS a conflict, you can NOT delete the listing at all! Still prefer the old way!


----------



## EricScott

Anyone else not able to enable 720p as a supported output format after the upgrade to 066? I was just messing around in the menus and noticed that only 480p and 1080i were enabled (before I had 480p, 720p and 1080i enabled; my display can't accept 480i over HDMI so that was never enabled). I can go in and select 720p but when I hit the A button to accept the change, it doesn't stick.


Kind of annoying since I have a 720p display. Would prefer to avoid the extra scaling on 720p channels.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EricScott* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone else not able to enable 720p as a supported output format after the upgrade to 066? I was just messing around in the menus and noticed that only 480p and 1080i were enabled (before I had 480p, 720p and 1080i enabled; my display can't accept 480i over HDMI so that was never enabled). I can go in and select 720p but when I hit the A button to accept the change, it doesn't stick.
> 
> 
> Kind of annoying since I have a 720p display. Would prefer to avoid the extra scaling on 720p channels.



Mine is working fine


----------



## AndyHDTV

Apparently if one hits the record button on a live event it gives you the option right away to extend the time or record as scheduled.


----------



## oog

hi everyone,


long time lurker to this thread. I'm having a weird issue since the new firmware, and I wanted to see if anyone else was experiencing something similar:


since the new firmware (SA8300 on the UWS, usually connected via component), I've been getting constant low-level buzzing from the audio. I've tried using a different cable and connecting to a different set of components on the TV (and I connected the DVD player to the same inputs and had no issue) so by my logic that means its the box. Also, because of this I switched to connecting via HDMI and the buzzing completely goes away. However, if I could get rid of the buzzing I would prefer to go back to component because of the superior standard def PQ and much more responsive menus and channel changing. any thoughts?


thanks,


--dan


----------



## LisaM

I've been having video issues since the upgrade but no audio problems. Have you tried a hard reboot?


----------



## jasonDono

My 8300 will not output 1080i over HDMI anymore. I just switched back to component and it now outputs 1080i. Anybody have any idea what's going on? I am in Brooklyn and I first noticed the problem about a month ago. It used to output 1080i over HDMI but now it acts as though my television doesn't accept that signal, so it doesn't allow me to select it in outputs. I have My HD DVD player putting out 1080i to my projector with no problem, same cord.

Thanks,

Jason


----------



## coneyparleg

issue since update:

When I turn on the tv it no longer automatically turns on the box - connected by HDMI.

used to be power on tv, tv tells stb to turn on throught the hdmi, now i have to turn each on seperately.

Anyone else get this, is this a symptom of a larger problem?


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coneyparleg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> issue since update:
> 
> When I turn on the tv it no longer automatically turns on the box - connected by HDMI.
> 
> used to be power on tv, tv tells stb to turn on throught the hdmi, now i have to turn each on seperately.
> 
> Anyone else get this, is this a symptom of a larger problem?



I noticed that too. When I used to power on my projector the 8300HD would turn on as well. Starting a few days ago (i guess it's the new firmware) that doesn't happen any more. Not a huge deal since I would generally reach for the cable remote anyway to change the channel or view the guide, but it's one more button press than before.


----------



## oog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LisaM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've been having video issues since the upgrade but no audio problems. Have you tried a hard reboot?



thanks for the response. i tried a hard reboot. it made the component audio better, but not 100% better. I can still hear some buzz vs. hdmi. between this and the slowdown in the menus and having to hit delete twice to get rid of anything, this has definitely been a negative "upgrade" for me.


----------



## AndyHDTV

a conference with Glenn Britt - CEO of TWC

http://cc.talkpoint.com/GOLD006/0919...5020&media=WMP 


hope it works, very long


----------



## ZMike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coneyparleg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> issue since update:
> 
> When I turn on the tv it no longer automatically turns on the box - connected by HDMI.
> 
> used to be power on tv, tv tells stb to turn on throught the hdmi, now i have to turn each on seperately.
> 
> Anyone else get this, is this a symptom of a larger problem?



Many people outside our area complained about this as well as audio choice issues on the 8300 thread (current page at http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...page=168&pp=30 ) when their 8300HD boxes were updated several months ago.


-Mike


----------



## the-sloth

i'm trying to find a silver star antenna in the city but keep coming up empty, everyone seems to carry terk, but i don't need an amplified antenna and i've never had good luck with terk antennas. any tips on where i might find one?


EDIT: nm, even though circuitcity.com showed that they dont' carry the silver star i found one at the CC in union square this afternoon.


----------



## LisaM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oog* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> thanks for the response. i tried a hard reboot. it made the component audio better, but not 100% better. I can still hear some buzz vs. hdmi. between this and the slowdown in the menus and having to hit delete twice to get rid of anything, this has definitely been a negative "upgrade" for me.



I agree. Since the upgrade, I often get a full picture of snow and when I turn the channel to try and get rid of it, I get the audio from the new station but the video is still full snow. The only way to get rid of it is to power off both the tv and cable box. The double delete is annoying too.


----------



## Alan_Arkin

I have noticed a number of strange and disappointing changes (I think) in my 8300 HD since the upgrade. I have a Sharp LCD.


First, I think only when I am on an HD channel, but when I press guide or list, the screen blanks out for a second before the menu comes up. Prior to that, it would flow into the guide or the list.


Second, it seems like the aspect ratio settings on the # key have changed the way they work. To get rid of the grey bars on the cable box, I used the stretch setting on the cable box. Prior to the upgrade, I don't think it affected the screen orientation when something was in 16:9. Now I think it does.


Am I imagining these things?


----------



## Riverside_Guy

No such thing as "component audio." If you use component video cables, you generally have 2 choices for audio, analog and digital (via cooper or optical). If you use analog, it IS susceptible to interference that can cause buzzing (or hum).


Indeed the half second of snow that occurs when switching channels is kinda annoying, but it doesn't really impact or degrade watching stuff or operating the DVR. It does not "stay" in snow mode. If it does for you, I'd say you need a box swap... a neighbor has the same service level, same box, both off the same node, but her box always turns on with a big backwards black L that is cleared instantly by switching channels. This is a known issue (others experience it); the only real difference is that her box has a 12/05 manufacture date while mine is March 06.


The gray bars thing... works the same as it did in 1.8.112. It depends on the display being set for 4:3 for SD channels and remembering that setting. The method is that the cable box sends a stretched image that the display then horizontally shrinks. What I have found all along is that the display always keeps it's setting, but every now and then the cable box forgets it's in 4:3 stretch mode. Behavior seems identical between 1.8.112 and 2.5.066.


----------



## LisaM

A tech is coming tomorrow due to my snow problem and I suspect he will change the box. I used to have the same problem that your friend did - turning on with a big black L - but was able to clear it by a hard reboot.


----------



## DND




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> a neighbor has the same service level, same box, both off the same node, but her box always turns on with a big backwards black L that is cleared instantly by switching channels. This is a known issue (others experience it); the only real difference is that her box has a 12/05 manufacture date while mine is March 06.



Before the recent update I had this problem consistantly. Rebooting didn't help much. After the update the problem, so far, has been fixed.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DND* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Before the recent update I had this problem consistantly. Rebooting didn't help much. After the update the problem, so far, has been fixed.



It seems like the update fixed it for me too. It also fixed the handshake between 8300HD and my Denon AV no more HDCP screen.







So far so good


----------



## jasonDono

How do i know what version My 8300 has? Has Brooklyn been upgraded yet? What is the latest version? Great to hear about the Denon problem being fixed as my AVR 2807 is in the mail.

Thanks,

Jason


----------



## TMSKILZ

I wonder if us Queens customers have been upgraded as well?


----------



## JR_in_NYC

I've recently upgraded to HDTV from TimeWarner so that I can enjoy hockey games in HD, especially the NYR. I was wondering if Vs (OLN) games are in HD on any of the special channels (708 or 712), or are they picked up by anyone else. I did see some ad on HDNet that they were showing some games in HD. Are these the same games that are being broadcasted on Vs (OLN)? Thanks.


----------



## scherer326

I woke up this morning and one of my boxes is saying DL08 and counting. What does this mean


----------



## LisaM

Just had the service tech here regarding my "snow problem" in which the video gets stuck full screen on snow and will not show a picture without turning the box on and off. He said that this is a known problem with HDMI connections due to the upgrade and that the IT department is working on it. I told him that many people here had HDMI connections and hadn't complained about it. He said that, in the last day alone, he had seen several people with the problem and were supposedly working on it. Apparently if I changed to component, the problem would be cleared up.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JR_in_NYC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've recently upgraded to HDTV from TimeWarner so that I can enjoy hockey games in HD, especially the NYR. I was wondering if Vs (OLN) games are in HD on any of the special channels (708 or 712), or are they picked up by anyone else. I did see some ad on HDNet that they were showing some games in HD. Are these the same games that are being broadcasted on Vs (OLN)? Thanks.



Versus - HD games "should" be shown on InHD 721 (they were last year)
http://www.versus.tv/nw/article/view...cleWrapper.tpl 


Any game with a * in the schedule is exclusive and won't be seen on any other network (note not all games will be HD - but it seems as of now all Rangers games are)


MSG-HD is channel 712 - all Home (and a some road) Games not exclusively on Versus or NBC Saturday afternoons later in the year. Note that the Knicks tend to get first dibs on MSG, even when they aren't going to be useing MSG-HD, so we can miss out on HD coverage once in a while if the game is on FSNY or MSG2 (not having FSNY is TWC's fault; a home game on MSG2 is their own scheudling f*ck up)


HDNet does their own HD coverage, although if they do a Rangers game, it's most probably on a local channel (MSG, FSNY, MSG2), so HDNet would be subject to local blackout


----------



## heinriph

Picked up my 8300HD two weeks ago from TWC in Brooklyn (eventually got what I came for, but that place is a very very poor cousin to the office on the 23rd in Manhattan).


Don't know what revision was on the box when they gave it to me, but as of last week sometime when I first checked, I am on 2.5.066 - I assume the rest of Brooklyn is too (tune to channel 996 to check).


Running the box over component to a Sharp LCD. Very happy customer. Next step is the eSATA expansion.


The gray sidebars are annoying (why is this not an option like in other markets?), but there is an imperfect solution - letting the 8300 send 480p to the TV (but then changing channels get slow and 'blinky' as the TV resets itself for each new resolution). Choosing to live with gray for now.


Question - how much am I missing by using component instead of HDMI? From what I read, seems like the improvement with HDMI would be marginal if any, and would add other headaches?


----------



## jasonDono




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heinriph* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Question - how much am I missing by using component instead of HDMI? From what I read, seems like the improvement with HDMI would be marginal if any, and would add other headaches?



If you are outputting both 720P and 1080i, the video sync with your display will be much faster with HDMI when switching form a 720 channel to a 1080 channel. As for PQ, I can't tell the difference.


----------



## jasonDono

Has anybody had success attaching a SATA drive? If so, what drive are you using and what is the procedure for setting it up?

Thanks,

Jason


----------



## Paul Chiu

my 8300hd box has been running 2.5.066 for the last 2 months in queens.


my 3250hd running build 029

for over 3 months


----------



## Paul Chiu

If you are sick of the gray bars, try using s-video and scale it to fit the 16:9 screen using the 8300HD aspect ratio settings. It's not bad


As for YPbPr, you're losing roughly 5% versus DVI or HDMI.


You get (about) 1804x1015 with component YPbPr and 1920x1080 with DVI or HDMI.


Paul





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heinriph* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Picked up my 8300HD two weeks ago from TWC in Brooklyn (eventually got what I came for, but that place is a very very poor cousin to the office on the 23rd in Manhattan).
> 
> 
> Don't know what revision was on the box when they gave it to me, but as of last week sometime when I first checked, I am on 2.5.066 - I assume the rest of Brooklyn is too (tune to channel 996 to check).
> 
> 
> Running the box over component to a Sharp LCD. Very happy customer. Next step is the eSATA expansion.
> 
> 
> The gray sidebars are annoying (why is this not an option like in other markets?), but there is an imperfect solution - letting the 8300 send 480p to the TV (but then changing channels get slow and 'blinky' as the TV resets itself for each new resolution). Choosing to live with gray for now.
> 
> 
> Question - how much am I missing by using component instead of HDMI? From what I read, seems like the improvement with HDMI would be marginal if any, and would add other headaches?


----------



## TMSKILZ

I don't see a difference running HDMI or Component cables from my SA8300HD box to my TV, so I've kept it on Component so i can keep my HDMI connector freed up for more important stuff like my future Toshiba HD-XA2 1080p HD-DVD player due out for release in Dec 06' - Jan 07'!


----------



## AndyHDTV

 http://www.multichannel.com/article/...&text=Dressler


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scherer326* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I woke up this morning and one of my boxes is saying DL08 and counting. What does this mean



You are getting the new update 2.5.066. I got it last week.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LisaM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A tech is coming tomorrow due to my snow problem and I suspect he will change the box. I used to have the same problem that your friend did - turning on with a big black L - but was able to clear it by a hard reboot.



Guess I should cross my fingers that my "snow" is fairly temporary and not like yours!


The backwards black L I got hit with (once, when I unhooked my box to run it on the set having the L issue), but a hard boot cleared it up like you. The neighbor was NOT so lucky (I tried numerous re-boots with no success), I told her she needs a box swap. Well, the 2.5.066 update cleared that problem!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LisaM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just had the service tech here regarding my "snow problem" in which the video gets stuck full screen on snow and will not show a picture without turning the box on and off. He said that this is a known problem with HDMI connections due to the upgrade and that the IT department is working on it. I told him that many people here had HDMI connections and hadn't complained about it. He said that, in the last day alone, he had seen several people with the problem and were supposedly working on it. Apparently if I changed to component, the problem would be cleared up.



I take it you didn't ask him if this issue would be cleared up by a software upgrade, or might you need to swap boxes? As it wasn't an issue previously, I'd doubt it needs a hardware swap. You'd think that running 2.6.066 for x months in SI and at least 2 months in Queens would prevent these stupid, obvious issues... but NOOOOOO.


Oh, I asked someone else on the same node as I about this as she has the same service/STB, but a Sony 40" LCD. She says no snow switching channels...


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LisaM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just had the service tech here regarding my "snow problem" in which the video gets stuck full screen on snow and will not show a picture without turning the box on and off. He said that this is a known problem with HDMI connections due to the upgrade and that the IT department is working on it. I told him that many people here had HDMI connections and hadn't complained about it. He said that, in the last day alone, he had seen several people with the problem and were supposedly working on it. Apparently if I changed to component, the problem would be cleared up.



Which is, essentially, what I had said would fix your problem. Clearly it is a software update problem that probably has to do with your specific display (or some range of models).....


Seriously, the difference between component and HDMI is very very minor, except for the fact of having to run an extra set of audio cables.


----------



## LisaM

The tech said that there is definitely a problem with HDMI and the software upgrade. He did not think that swapping boxes would help. He said that the IT people are trying to figure it out at the same time that the CSRs are saying that there are no issues. I find it interesting that it only affects some HDMI/panels and not others since everyone here who uses HDMI is not having the same issue.


----------



## ramstone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasonDono* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anybody had success attaching a SATA drive? If so, what drive are you using and what is the procedure for setting it up?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jason



For certain values of success, yes. When I attached the drive the 8300 acknowledged it, rebooted, and then flashed 'fail' for a few panicky minutes. two warm boots later, the system returned with SATA drive in place, although all my saved programs got formatted over. It's unclear whether I was the problem or it was just bad timing (there were a lot of glitches the first 24 hours).


If there's a step-by-step guide I would recommend following it to the letter, unless you dont care about your saved progs.


----------



## TMSKILZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> http://www.multichannel.com/article/...&text=Dressler



Here's a funny quote from that article that Andy posted.


" An NFL Network spokesman jokingly said, Maybe Mr. Dressler can bring his failed sports tiers into retirement with him.


Ouch! LOL!










Maybe now we can get some fresh blo0d in there & they rethink their Sports programming? I highly doubt it~!

















No NFL Network for a while guys.










As always, thanks Andy!


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ramstone* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For certain values of success, yes. When I attached the drive the 8300 acknowledged it, rebooted, and then flashed 'fail' for a few panicky minutes. two warm boots later, the system returned with SATA drive in place, although all my saved programs got formatted over. It's unclear whether I was the problem or it was just bad timing (there were a lot of glitches the first 24 hours).
> 
> 
> If there's a step-by-step guide I would recommend following it to the letter, unless you dont care about your saved progs.




Did you get an enclosure with a SATA or eSATA connection? From what I can tell eSATA seems to be the format of the future...but is there an eSATA to SATA cable that would connect an eSATA drive to the SATA connection on the 8300?


500GB Western Digital SATA drives are available for $175 and I'm thinking about taking the plunge...just not sure what enclosure to get as there seems to be thousands of them out there.


----------



## ZMike

TWC says it is upgrading (their language) and doing maintenance on the system.


They also are saying *DO NOT RESET YOUR CABLE BOX OR YOU WILL LOSE INFORMATION AND CHANNELS*


Typically, they do not say what it is that they are doing.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ZMike* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Typically, they do not say what it is that they are doing.



Creating opportunities to extract more money from us all!


Yes there are SATA to eSATA cables. Back 6 months ago, most external boxes had the internal, L connector on the outside. Eventually all external connectors will (should) be the eSATA, I connectors.


Odd, posts about folks losing what has been recorded on their internal drives seem to be something that is only showing up within the past week or so, at least that's my impression from following these forums for 6 months. As it seems to be a Passport/NYC kind of issue, one could speculate it's a bug in the 066 as delivered. And we have good indications they are slipstreaming corrections without changing version numbers, so one never "knows" until one tries. Seems reasonable to suggest one watches/clears all recorded programs before getting an external drive into the picture.


----------



## shemmy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ZMike* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> TWC says it is upgrading (their language) and doing maintenance on the system.
> 
> 
> They also are saying *DO NOT RESET YOUR CABLE BOX OR YOU WILL LOSE INFORMATION AND CHANNELS*
> 
> 
> Typically, they do not say what it is that they are doing.



Of course, who thinks to call TWC before trying to see if resetting their box makes it work? Not me. So now I have 2 boxes with no guide, no channels, no time of day.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Odd, posts about folks losing what has been recorded on their internal drives seem to be something that is only showing up within the past week or so, at least that's my impression from following these forums for 6 months.



I think that was only one person who admitted that he was a little cavelier in installing his drive....



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> And we have good indications they are slipstreaming corrections without changing version numbers



Actually, the settings menu seems to be a different appliction, outside of Passport. There *was* a version number updated when they sent the fix to the menu with the Audio Options returned -- it showed up on a different screen in the diagnostic mode -- there is a screen that lists the version and last update time of things like your Regions, Config, Movies On Demand, Guide, etc. And I noticed, when they shipped out the fix for the settings menu, the time, date, and version number under "Config" got updated.


This sorta makes sense, keeping the settings menu a separate sort of plug-in to the Passport OS -- this way a cable system can enable or disable certain options as they see fit. Now, if only they would add back the option for changing the color of the pillar bars! (That option is [or used to be] available on the non-DVR HD cable boxes running Passport)


Scott


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shemmy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Of course, who thinks to call TWC before trying to see if resetting their box makes it work? Not me. So now I have 2 boxes with no guide, no channels, no time of day.



This has happened to me a number of times in the past while they were working on the system. This is because they are working on the servers, and the boxes can't contact the server to download the channel list, logos, time, etc. When they come up in this state, they can only display the analog versions of the SD channels. Not pretty at all. Generally they only do this in the late night hours (and it was clear to me that things were in this state last night around 1AM, when my box couldn't update its guide for future dates). And I've learned to be very careful not to reboot my box when it's in this state.


Obviously they're doing some sort of upgrade and it must've run WAY beyond its scheduled time.


Upgrades are a good thing in the long run (generally)......


----------



## John Mason

Cold booted my 8300HD ~6 am twice to try restoring the complete lack of data in the guide/menu, then called CS. The voice message before reaching someone was NOT to reboot when maintenance was going on, throughout Manhattan, the CS rep said. As a result, only had channels ~2-79 for several hours this morning. Tried a warm boot before noon, the data downloaded, and everything seems back to normal. Over-optimistic speculation: they've finally installed switched-video hardware and it will kick in shortly.







-- John


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cold booted my 8300HD ~6 am twice to try restoring the complete lack of data in the guide/menu, then called CS. The voice message before reaching someone was NOT to reboot when maintenance was going on, throughout Manhattan, the CS rep said. As a result, only had channels ~2-79 for several hours this morning. Tried a warm boot before noon, the data downloaded, and everything seems back to normal. Over-optimistic speculation: they've finally installed switched-video hardware and it will kick in shortly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- John



happened to me 2 nights ago at 3:00am


the loading screen said APTIV digital instead of pioneer.


----------



## TonyNYC

Was this only in Manhattan? I will not be home for several hours to test Queens.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Over-optimistic speculation: they've finally installed switched-video hardware and it will kick in shortly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- John



Or perhaps they're preparing to install the new Time Warner developed on-screen guide system?


----------



## jergans




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cold booted my 8300HD ~6 am twice to try restoring the complete lack of data in the guide/menu, then called CS. The voice message before reaching someone was NOT to reboot when maintenance was going on, throughout Manhattan, the CS rep said. As a result, only had channels ~2-79 for several hours this morning. Tried a warm boot before noon, the data downloaded, and everything seems back to normal. Over-optimistic speculation: they've finally installed switched-video hardware and it will kick in shortly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- John



This is pretty funny. We blew a fuse at PRECISELY the moment that this was happening. When the boxes didn't reset properly I then did a reboot. Hope nothing got lost.


----------



## scott_bernstein

I just thought of a way to test to see if it's "safe" to reboot your box or not --


Try to play something off of one of the free VOD channels. They won't work while server maintanance is going on. If you can play VOD, then it should be safe to reboot your box.


If you can't, then it's possibly not safe to reboot your box. (Of course, there could be any number of reasons that VOD is not working that are completely unrelated to server maintanence.)


----------



## coneyparleg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ZMike* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> TWC says it is upgrading (their language) and doing maintenance on the system.
> 
> 
> They also are saying *DO NOT RESET YOUR CABLE BOX OR YOU WILL LOSE INFORMATION AND CHANNELS*
> 
> 
> Typically, they do not say what it is that they are doing.




Absolutely fustrating -

my box reboots and goes to 12oclock

so I reboot

still no dice also stock on the blue loading 'just a moment' screen

reboot again

then call Time Warner

"maintenance upgrade bla bla bla DO NOT REBOOT"


thanks for the f-ing warning

I'll have to wait till I get home to see if anything is missing


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coneyparleg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Absolutely fustrating -
> 
> my box reboots and goes to 12oclock
> 
> so I reboot
> 
> still no dice also stock on the blue loading 'just a moment' screen
> 
> reboot again
> 
> then call Time Warner
> 
> "maintenance upgrade bla bla bla DO NOT REBOOT"
> 
> 
> thanks for the f-ing warning
> 
> I'll have to wait till I get home to see if anything is missing



Unfortunately you'll be able to watch SD analog channels only until they're done with the maintenance.


Call and ask for a refund for the hours you couldn't watch. Hit 'em in the pocketbook -- that'll teach them to do upgrades during "prime time".


I mean, with the amount that we pay for our DVR/HD/DTV, it could be a few bucks.....not much, but still...You're paying for something that you're not getting.


----------



## ramstone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did you get an enclosure with a SATA or eSATA connection? From what I can tell eSATA seems to be the format of the future...but is there an eSATA to SATA cable that would connect an eSATA drive to the SATA connection on the 8300?
> 
> 
> 500GB Western Digital SATA drives are available for $175 and I'm thinking about taking the plunge...just not sure what enclosure to get as there seems to be thousands of them out there.



It's an Azio enclosure with eSATA and USB 2.0 . $40 shipped. Came with both types of cables too. Works fine but its the only one I've ever known so cant compare.

http://www.shop4tech.com/item5165.html 


I think newegg was sold out when I went shopping for it a few weeks back.


----------



## ramstone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> happened to me 2 nights ago at 3:00am
> 
> 
> the loading screen said APTIV digital instead of pioneer.



I've had this since day one of .066, about a week ago now. Am I missing something?


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ramstone* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's an Azio enclosure with eSATA and USB 2.0 . $40 shipped. Came with both types of cables too. Works fine but its the only one I've ever known so cant compare.
> 
> http://www.shop4tech.com/item5165.html
> 
> 
> I think newegg was sold out when I went shopping for it a few weeks back.



Thanks for the info. So if I buy that I also need to get a esata to sata cable to connect it to the 8300, right?


Also, I notice that model doesn't have a fan...should that be a concern?


----------



## ramstone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. So if I buy that I also need to get a esata to sata cable to connect it to the 8300, right?
> 
> 
> Also, I notice that model doesn't have a fan...should that be a concern?



It comes with both an eSATA and a nice usb cable.


Others on the forum have fan concerns with enclosures, though I'm not one of them.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ramstone* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It comes with both an eSATA and a nice usb cable.
> 
> 
> Others on the forum have fan concerns with enclosures, though I'm not one of them.



but doesn't the 8300 have a Sata connection, not eSata? Guess i'm a bit confused, but i thought the two connections were different. does the enclosure run hot?


----------



## TonyNYC

I checked and then rebooted my 8300 here in Queens and nothing like Manhattan members described happened. Guess we will be changing soon.


----------



## ramstone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> but doesn't the 8300 have a Sata connection, not eSata? Guess i'm a bit confused, but i thought the two connections were different. does the enclosure run hot?



Im assuming


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Actually, the settings menu seems to be a different appliction, outside of Passport. There *was* a version number updated when they sent the fix to the menu with the Audio Options returned -- it showed up on a different screen in the diagnostic mode -- there is a screen that lists the version and last update time of things like your Regions, Config, Movies On Demand, Guide, etc. And I noticed, when they shipped out the fix for the settings menu, the time, date, and version number under "Config" got updated.
> 
> 
> Scott



Do you mean the BFS screen?


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ramstone* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Im assuming


----------



## Riverside_Guy

SATA and eSATA are slightly different connectors that DO THE SAME thing ( transfer data to and from a SATA drive). The only compatibility issue is you can't plug one connector into another. The 8300's connector is absolutely a eSATA variety (I even went and visually identified it!).


Yes ramstone, I like the Azio box... didn't know shop4tech carried it! 2 bucks more than newegg, but shop4tech does free shipping. BTW, I have bought all my blank optical media from shop4tech for 2-3 years now. I go brand (Ritech) for CD, but I like their Sonic, white printable, for DVD.


----------



## broadwayblue

ok, thanks for clearing up the connector question. i'm going to pull the trigger on the Azio box...hopefully the lack of a fan won't come back to haunt me.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. So if I buy that I also need to get a esata to sata cable to connect it to the 8300, right?
> 
> 
> Also, I notice that model doesn't have a fan...should that be a concern?



I think that you definitely want to try to find an enclosure with a fan.....Unless your box is in a well-ventilated area, that is. And my guess is that most peoples' boxes aren't.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do you mean the BFS screen?



I can't recall right now what that screen's called (but I don't think it's the BFS screen), but it has a bunch of features followed by version numbers and time/date stamps (one is the last time your box made a call out to get a program guide from the server, another is the last time it made a call to the server to download the channel list and logos -- which happens more frequently than you might think....; another is the last time it downloaded the VOD listings to your box, etc.).


EDIT: It *was* the BFS screen that changed when they delivered us the updated "confuguration" menu (with the Audio Digital Out options) -- the version and date under "Config" was changed. Makes sense to me.


BTW -- anyone notice that the system was down again last night (10/5 overnight) for more maintenence?


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I checked and then rebooted my 8300 here in Queens and nothing like Manhattan members described happened. Guess we will be changing soon.



...or maybe they've already taken care of the maintenence out there


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

Does TWCNYC still give out Pioneer HD cable boxes? Does anyone have one?


----------



## andrewjnyc

Anyone know the status of Switched Digital Video (SDV) here in New York with TWC? I'm eager to get a series 3 TiVo, but some of the folks on the TiVo community forums from Austin, where SDV has been implemented, have reported incompatabilities with cable cards that sound pretty nasty (include being unable to get a digital signal for channels below 100 and having to suck it up and use the analog versions of those channels). If SDV is coming here anytime soon, I'm probably gonna pass on the S3 TiVo...


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andrewjnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone know the status of Switched Digital Video (SDV) here in New York with TWC? I'm eager to get a series 3 TiVo, but some of the folks on the TiVo community forums from Austin, where SDV has been implemented, have reported incompatabilities with cable cards that sound pretty nasty (include being unable to get a digital signal for channels below 100 and having to suck it up and use the analog versions of those channels). If SDV is coming here anytime soon, I'm probably gonna pass on the S3 TiVo...



It is supposed to be deployed, but no ETA and no real way to know when it's actually here.


I've aske Mr. Watson various times, with no response.


----------



## AndyHDTV

MSG-HD has some nice looking graphics, I hope they increase the amount of HD games they do.


----------



## AndyHDTV

"Unfortunately, we do not have any live games scheduled in the fall/winter. Our college football and basketball games will all be up converted to HD. All of our studio programming will continue to be offered in true HD. As for next year's Mets games season, all of the home games will be produced in true HD, while it still has not been determined whether any road games will be produced in true HD. When starting a new network it takes time to add all of these features. In the interim, we ask that you remain patient as we work toward adding the away games in true HD."


Thanks again for your email.

SportsNet New York


----------



## jasonDono

My Hard Drive and enclosure are arriving today (ordered from NewEgg yesterday). Do i just plug it into the 8300HD or are there settings that need to be made as well?


Thanks,

Jason


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Jason, find a post by pepar, go to his website, he's got a nice guide on getting it rolling.


I dare say 95% of the folks in NY would kill for SDV way more than the ability to spend a fortune for a TiVo3 (not knocking the product features, but I find it way overpriced compared to TWCs DVR service). It seems very much accepted as fact that deployment of SDV is our best chance at getting more HD channels.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I dare say 95% of the folks in NY would kill for SDV way more than the ability to spend a fortune for a TiVo3 (not knocking the product features, but I find it way overpriced compared to TWCs DVR service). It seems very much accepted as fact that deployment of SDV is our best chance at getting more HD channels.



Anybody out there wanna to take a crack at it and ask Bob Watson when SDV will be here and when they will take advantage of it?

[email protected]


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasonDono* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My Hard Drive and enclosure are arriving today (ordered from NewEgg yesterday). Do i just plug it into the 8300HD or are there settings that need to be made as well?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jason



My guess is that you should power it down fully (unplug), then plug in the SATA cable, then power it back up.


There is a thread on another forum specifically about hooking up a SATA drive to the 8300HD. Let us know how it goes -- I'm looking at ordering a drive soon.....


Scott


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It is supposed to be deployed, but no ETA and no real way to know when it's actually here.
> 
> 
> I've aske Mr. Watson various times, with no response.



Actually it would be obvious when it's based upon the diagnostics screens. The frequency that it's receiving the channel on won't change when you change channels (the way it does now).


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There is a thread on another forum specifically about hooking up a SATA drive to the 8300HD.
> 
> Scott



Link?


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Actually it would be obvious when it's based upon the diagnostics screens. The frequency that it's receiving the channel on won't change when you change channels (the way it does now).



I wonder what channels they would even have on SDV (SD, HD or a mix)

I think i read somewhere that the international channels would be put in SDV to then free up space


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Link?


 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...page=171&pp=30


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I wonder what channels they would even have on SDV (SD, HD or a mix)
> 
> I think i read somewhere that the international channels would be put in SDV to then free up space



I wouldn't mind if all channels were SDV -- in theory, we should get a better quality picture since TWC wouldn't need to "compress" the channels as much to squeeze more bits into the system.


Surely HD channels would be great candidates for SDV. Whether TWC decides to implement that way is a whole different question.


----------



## LL3HD

Anyone watch the baseball games yesterday?


I recorded the Yankees game on ESPN HD and the Mets game on FOX HD.

After watching the Yankees for a few hours on ESPN and then going to the Mets on FOX HD I have to say, to my eyes, the ESPN HD picture quality is far superior to FOX HD.

The center field camera on FOX HD was not crisp. Camera shots with quick pans or fast motions looked lousy.


Anyone else notice the difference between the two channels?


I notice too when watching Football games on Sunday that CBS HD and ESPN HD both look much better than FOX HD


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone watch the baseball games yesterday?
> 
> 
> I recorded the Yankees game on ESPN HD and the Mets game on FOX HD.
> 
> After watching the Yankees for a few hours on ESPN and then going to the Mets on FOX HD I have to say, to my eyes, the ESPN HD picture quality is far superior to FOX HD.
> 
> The center field camera on FOX HD was not crisp. Camera shots with quick pans or fast motions looked lousy.
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice the difference between the two channels?
> 
> 
> I notice too when watching Football games on Sunday that CBS HD and ESPN HD both look much better than FOX HD



i didn't care for the pq on fox, it sometimes looked like a very good 480p rather than a lousy 720p.

i've seen better from them


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone watch the baseball games yesterday?
> 
> 
> I recorded the Yankees game on ESPN HD and the Mets game on FOX HD.
> 
> After watching the Yankees for a few hours on ESPN and then going to the Mets on FOX HD I have to say, to my eyes, the ESPN HD picture quality is far superior to FOX HD.
> 
> The center field camera on FOX HD was not crisp. Camera shots with quick pans or fast motions looked lousy.
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice the difference between the two channels?
> 
> 
> I notice too when watching Football games on Sunday that CBS HD and ESPN HD both look much better than FOX HD




Fox was having technical problems last night... first hour was not HD but widescreen-SD - and after that when they go their HD feed working it seemed like the main centerfield camera was out of focus or something...


But it looked exactly like ESPN's coverage of Game 1 at Shea.... so no clue what the deal is...


Also, ESPN's Yankee game 2 looked like Fox's game 1...


----------



## marcos_p




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I wonder what channels they would even have on SDV (SD, HD or a mix)
> 
> I think i read somewhere that the international channels would be put in SDV to then free up space




Here's an intersting article claiming that cable companies would have plenty of bandwidth if they persue SDV and removal of analog channels. Although article states nothing new, it does stress the importance of implementing these technologies very quickly, if they want to complete with services such as FIOS.

http://www.lightreading.com/document...T.svl=tease4_2


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marcos_p* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here's an intersting article claiming that cable companies would have plenty of bandwidth if they persue SDV and removal of analog channels. Although article states nothing new, it does stress the importance of implementing these technologies very quickly, if they want to complete with services such as FIOS.
> 
> http://www.lightreading.com/document...T.svl=tease4_2




thanks for the link, it has some added info I didn't know about. I want more space for HD, but I must say doubling the internet speed sounds good as well.


"Each analog channel consumes 6 MHz of capacity (or roughly 1/125th of the total capacity of an upgraded cable plant). Re-claiming that channel slot frees up enough capacity to launch 2½ more channels in HDTV (each of which consumes about 2.4 MHz), or ten more digital channels (each of which consumes about 0.6 MHz), another ten QAMs, each capable of delivering an additional VOD stream, or another doubling of broadband [Internet] capacity (which today operates out of a single 6 MHz channel slot)."

http://www.lightreading.com/document...T.svl=tease4_2


----------



## Riverside_Guy

I think I've read too many overly optimistic posts about when FIOS is really going to be available... knowing what it took TWC to get fiber laid around the city sure indicates it's going to take Verizon at least as long. I know it was a good 18 months after TWC had lower Manhattan fully equipped (and functioning) with fiber until it made it's way uptown, I read recently some posts from a guy who is a building manager about how he was starting to be contacted by Verizon for rights... kinda implying that maybe they get it installed and functioning by beginning 07; that means mid 08 up here. Seriously doubt TWC will be as bandwidth constrained that far out...


AND you have to add in some unknowns... like will it be fiber into your apartment or not? And if it has to go fiber to copper at the bottom of the building, won't we have a similar bandwidth issue like we have to TWC (plus, I know I have fiber to a half block away from TWC, if FIOS is fiber to my building, is the half block distance of copper going to make any bandwidth difference?


----------



## AndyHDTV

save this link as a favorite


TWC wants your input

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=733414


----------



## tamanaco

I'm trying to watch the Giants game on FOX HD (705) in the Upper West Side, but the signal keeps cutting off. Is anyone else out there having the same problem? Channel Fox SD (5) is fine


----------



## zkolkin

Same problem on the UES with the Giants game. SD is fine, but no reception on the HD channel.


----------



## ramstone

same in gramercy -- pixellating like crazy. brilliant.


----------



## AndyHDTV

massive issues with audio & video on 705, unwatchable.


----------



## trtjj

It's pretty crazy that we are paying for HD and and we can't watch our game in HD. These drop outs are driving me crazy. Is TWC going to increase the Bandwidth? Same thing happend watching Lost. Does it help to complain?


----------



## jeffrey r

It was going on during the pre-game show as well. Very annoying--one day a week I get my Giants in HD. That's all I ask. And it's screwed up.


----------



## bigd86




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeffrey r* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It was going on during the pre-game show as well. Very annoying--one day a week I get my Giants in HD. That's all I ask. And it's screwed up.



And I always think it's ME!









Now 705 is showing SD and it is STILL breaking up!


----------



## craigz

same thing on the lower east side. i'm thinking it is fox not twcnyc. right before the kickoff they switched to the green bay game for a second or two. then they were trying to throw the 4:3 sd feed thru 705. then it just cut to nothing. i really liked the star trek direct tv spot, too bad it was full of digital noise. i noticed they aired the spot again during the 1st quarter, and switched to 705, and noticed the 720p light on my sa8300hd, but no picture or video. aargh.


-c.


----------



## marcos_p

I just called and asked if this was a TWC problem or a FOX problem. CSR stated it was a TWC issue. I was told that I would have to call back and request credit, but only after the problem is resolved.


----------



## ramstone

fingers crossed -- but seems stable now


----------



## Berk32

FOX was having issues all over the place - wierd sattelite issues that can happen this time of year.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=733679 

when something happens on one of these local HD channels - its rarely TWC's fault...


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marcos_p* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just called and asked if this was a TWC problem or a FOX problem. CSR stated it was a TWC issue. I was told that I would have to call back and request credit, but only after the problem is resolved.



It's awful/unwatchable here TOO, in Queens.


----------



## AndyHDTV

Looks like we have someone new to ask our questions too as soon as Dressler retires.


http://www.multichannel.com/article...y=Breaking+News 


"Time Warner Cable promoted Melinda Witmer to senior vice president and chief programming officer. She'll succeed outgoing executive VP of programming Fred Dressler as the cable distributor's top programming negotiator.


Witmer and Time Warner Cable senior VP of programming Lynn Costantini had been vying for Dressler's spot after he said last week that he would retire at the end of the year.


Time Warner also said Friday that it promoted Costantini to the new position of senior VP and chief business-affairs officer. The company said Costantini will focus on building and expanding the role of the business-affairs group, working with the MSO's advanced-technology and new-product-development groups."

http://www.multichannel.com/article...y=Breaking+News


----------



## dankwonka

there is nothing showing on 705 at all. just a blank grey screen. i even tried rebooting.


----------



## adrman

same here (Village). regular old SD chan. 5 is active though.


----------



## jasonDono

Sd fox is unwatchable in Brooklyn. No picture on 705 at all.


----------



## broadwayblue

I'm on E 90TH ST and my 705 is down. At first (around 1pm) it was going back and forth between HD and SD...then was pixellating off and on. Then the box hung up and rebooted. Since then I only have a gray screen. Sucks that I missed out on basically the entire Giants/Skins game and now the Eagles/Boys.


----------



## ramstone

No big deal, its only shaping up to be the game of the year


----------



## Rieper

Is anyone experiencing weird audio issues on CBS-2 HD? I heard the ingame volume very low and muffled, so I raise the volume on my LCD HDTV to 20. But when the game exits and goes to commercial, all of a sudden, BOOM! the volume sounds like its going to tear down my walls.


Why is this happening on CBS-2 HD? This is the 2nd consecutive week I've noticed this...


----------



## dankwonka

hd is back, came back on on 705 about 20 mins ago.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dankwonka* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> hd is back, came back on on 705 about 20 mins ago.



I don't know....i just checked out 705...and it's back to being HORRIBLE AND UNWATCHABLE AGAIN.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't know....i just checked out 705...and it's back to being HORRIBLE AND UNWATCHABLE AGAIN.



OK, now it's back to being watchable.


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind if all channels were SDV -- in theory, we should get a better quality picture since TWC wouldn't need to "compress" the channels as much to squeeze more bits into the system.
> 
> 
> Surely HD channels would be great candidates for SDV. Whether TWC decides to implement that way is a whole different question.



I wouldn't be surprised if something like 80% of viewing used 20% of the channels TWC carries. (The numbers could even be 90/10.) If that's the case, the 20% of channels that have most of the viewers most of the time would get permanent unswitched slots, since at any given time the odds are that someone on a node will be watching one of those channels.


It's the 80% of channels that account for 20% of viewing that would make the most sense for switching. The International channels are likely candidates for this group, as are plenty of others. I'm sure TWC keeps sufficiently detailed stats to know exactly which ones they are...

-JMP


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Glad others noticed the Fux Follies. Great game, a real shame they fuxed it up so badly (thank god we had channel 5 so we didn't totally miss the game).


But I really wonder if it was TWC or Fux that screwed the pooch. TWC did not seem to have any issues getting any other channel to us cleanly, so my inclination is on Fux.


----------



## heinriph




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Glad others noticed the Fux Follies. Great game, a real shame they fuxed it up so badly (thank god we had channel 5 so we didn't totally miss the game).
> 
> 
> But I really wonder if it was TWC or Fux that screwed the pooch. TWC did not seem to have any issues getting any other channel to us cleanly, so my inclination is on Fux.



705 was definitely the worst, being d-e-a-d for a good part of the afternoon, and twitchy even in the evening, but at least in Brooklyn, around 4pm, I had trouble getting plain old 5 to work, not to mention lots of problems with 2/702 and 7/707... lots of digital break-up, screetchy noises, etc...


Other channels (e.g. Nat Geo, Food Network, INHD, etc) were OK...


----------



## Slikkster

I switched to the WNYW-DT OTA channel during the game (vs. TWC's 705) and it was fine for me in Whitestone, Queens.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Glad others noticed the Fux Follies. Great game, a real shame they fuxed it up so badly (thank god we had channel 5 so we didn't totally miss the game).
> 
> 
> But I really wonder if it was TWC or Fux that screwed the pooch. TWC did not seem to have any issues getting any other channel to us cleanly, so my inclination is on Fux.



There were similar problems with FOX-HD all over the country with various cable providers (seems like only DirecTV's NFL Sunday Ticket survived without issues)


----------



## ramstone

FWIW, 705 became watchable *as soon as they threw it to local news (which isnt HD, but beside the point). After that, they went to a perfectly fine national HD broadcast in the 2nd half.


So maybe it was wnyw, or maybe fox got their act together at halftime....


----------



## jasonDono

When in Diagnostic Mode, the last item is MR-DVR, and says Welcome to MR_DVR!

Do we have multiroom capability?

Jason


----------



## AndyHDTV

from what I understand a different box is needed. The software might be ready for it though.


----------



## apswil

Has anyone split their cable line for their tv in order to use the pip function to work. Would the quality of picutre decrease if i split it?


----------



## Riverside_Guy

I think there's enough wildly different things that could have made the Sunday thing on 705 happen that the best we can do is educated guesses. I dealt with the issue and it's over, but I'm still VERY curious to find out exactly (truthfully) what went wrong where.


----------



## apswil

I have the sa3250 box if i switch to the sa8300 will pip work. I have the sony xbr1.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *apswil* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have the sa3250 box if i switch to the sa8300 will pip work. I have the sony xbr1.



The SA8300 has 2 built-in tuners, and its own PIP


----------



## Maurice2

The game is broadcast on VERSUS (channel 122). It also says HD (on the versus website), but does anyone know if we can see it in HD and what channel?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maurice2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The game is broadcast on VERSUS (channel 122). It also says HD (on the versus website), but does anyone know if we can see it in HD and what channel?



all Versus HD games are shown on InHD channel 721


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *apswil* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone split their cable line for their tv in order to use the pip function to work. Would the quality of picutre decrease if i split it?



You'd need 2 HD tuners to make that work. The cable box handles it if you have SA8300HD.


----------



## pasemp

I've been looking for this forum. In the 6 weeks or so that I've had HDTV at home, I've had numerous problems with live sports broadcasts. This past weekend's FOX HD was a continuation of a pattern. It's driving me batty. I recently purchased an ARTEC USB TV Tuner and to my surprise it was experiencing the same problems as my TWC cablebox. Though I couldn't blame TWC this week, they have woefully underperformed in my opinion. Besides PQ issues, what's up with the limited lineup? I know, bandwidth, etc., but I can't beleive that in NYC in 2006 17 friggin HD channels (including HBO, Show, etc.) is the best we can do. What a joke.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pasemp* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've been looking for this forum. In the 6 weeks or so that I've had HDTV at home, I've had numerous problems with live sports broadcasts. This past weekend's FOX HD was a continuation of a pattern. It's driving me batty. I recently purchased an ARTEC USB TV Tuner and to my surprise it was experiencing the same problems as my TWC cablebox. Though I couldn't blame TWC this week, they have woefully underperformed in my opinion. Besides PQ issues, what's up with the limited lineup? I know, bandwidth, etc., but I can't beleive that in NYC in 2006 17 friggin HD channels (including HBO, Show, etc.) is the best we can do. What a joke.



Locally, TWC claims (for a long time) that they're currently out of bandwidth, but there is a pending upgrade to Switched Digital Video that may free up some bandwidth in the future.


But in reality, there aren't many HD channels that are offered that we don't have. Specifically, the ones that are offered that we don't have are:

ESPN2

Starz!

Cinemax

The Movie Channel

MHD (MTV HD)

Food Network HD

UPN-HD (locally, channel 9)

National Geographic HD (is this channel a reality?)


Plus, there are the VOOM channels that are exclusive to DirectTV.


----------



## jasonDono

I installed a 500GB external drive today. It was incredibly easy and I didn't lose any of my saved programs. i now have 650GB to work with! Unfortunately I will probably lose that sense of satisfaction from watching and erasing programs. I often watch things just to erase them. Oh well, I'll learn to live with it I guess.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasonDono* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I installed a 500GB external drive today. It was incredibly easy and I didn't lose any of my saved programs. i now have 650GB to work with! Unfortunately I will probably lose that sense of satisfaction from watching and erasing programs. I often watch things just to erase them. Oh well, I'll learn to live with it I guess.



Nice!


For the rest of us, please do us a favor and recount the steps that you took to install the drive, so that we'll know what to do.


Also, are you experiencing the "trick play buffer" bug (pause, REW, FF live TV stops working) that others have reported?


----------



## jasonDono




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 
> For the rest of us, please do us a favor and recount the steps that you took to install the drive, so that we'll know what to do.
> 
> 
> Also, are you experiencing the "trick play buffer" bug (pause, REW, FF live TV stops working) that others have reported?



Thanks for raining on my parade. No buffer! Damn! Now am I going to lose my saved programs when I uninstall? I have to go cancel a lot of recordings now!


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasonDono* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for raining on my parade. No buffer! Damn! Now am I going to lose my saved programs when I uninstall? I have to go cancel a lot of recordings now!



Well, the buffer is just not there in the traditional way. When you turn to a channel, you can click "record" and it will start buffering the program, so you can do everything that you could before (Pause, REW, FF) from whatever point you press "record". It just won't do it automatically. And of course, once you get to the end of the program, you can just erase it. (Once the current program ends, you'll have to click record for the next one too -- oy -- ain't cutting-edge [unsupported] technology a *****?!).


And, of course, you can do the same with the other tuner, so it would be pretty much just like it was before (at least until the current program ends).


With all of the space that you now have, needing to do this shouldn't be an issue, right?


It just might be an issue if you live with anyone else, because it might annoy them that they are losing their nice DVR features.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasonDono* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I installed a 500GB external drive today.



Yes, great news, please, you or anyone else, post all of the details, especially for those of us that aren't as computer savvy. Like someone (like me) that thinks a hard drive is sitting on the LIE during rush hour.

















For instance, let's say I have an external drive hooked into my 8300

and it has a good amount of recordings on it.

Let's also say my 8300 goes down (how inconceivable







), can I swap out 8300s and then hook up the same external drive on a new 8300 and still have my recordings?


TIA


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasonDono* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for raining on my parade. No buffer! Damn! Now am I going to lose my saved programs when I uninstall? I have to go cancel a lot of recordings now!



And, how about recounting your steps, please.


Something like (? -- this is a guess):

1. Unplug DVR power cable.

2. Plug in external hard drive enclosure power cable.

3. Plug external harddrive ESATA cable into SATA port on the back of the 8300HD

4. Power up DVR.

5. Press "A" to format hard drive when prompted


or


1. Plug in external hard drive enclosure power cable

2. Plug external harddrive ESATA cable into SATA port on the back of the running, live 8300HD

3. Press "A" to format hard drive when prompted


Thanks,

Scott


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For instance, let's say I have an external drive hooked into my 8300
> 
> and it has a good amount of recordings on it.
> 
> Let's also say my 8300 goes down (how inconceivable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), can I swap out 8300s and then hook up the same external drive on a new 8300 and still have my recordings?



Nope. This is not possible.


Apparently, the external drive is encrypted with a key so that it can only be used by the DVR that formatted it. You cannot unplug the drive and plug it into another DVR, even if it is registered under your name, in your home, etc.


Additionally, the "catalog" of programs that your DVR has on it, is (I believe) stored on the internal hard disk only, so it would be impossible for another DVR to know what's on the external disk, even if it weren't encrypted.


The external hard disk is usable ONLY as extra storage space for the DVR that you installed it on, and if that DVR ever fails or you ever have to swap out your box for any reason whatsoever, the recordings on your external drive will not be able to be salvaged.


----------



## scott_bernstein

As "jasonDono" has experienced, just installing an external hard drive is not for the faint of heart at this point. It is very tempting to want to expand your hard drive space, BUT, this feature is still not properly supported by the version of the Passport operating system that is on our DVR (nor have I heard of it being properly supported by ANY version of Passport yet).


In case you haven't been paying attention to the hundreds of post on this thread:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...70#post8626470 


I will summarize:


PLEASE NOTE THE FOLLOWING:

1. With the current version of Passport that we are running in New York City, you can hook up an external SATA hard drive (just about any brand will do) to gain more space. (Though, careful reading reports that drives of 350Gig or below seem to have less trouble with dropouts than drives over 350G). Also, note that it would be best if you purchased a SATA enclosure with a *fan* in it so that it can cool the drive, as keeping the drives cool will reduce the possibility that you will get video/audio dropouts.

2. The external hard drive IS NOT CURRENTLY PROPERLY SUPPORTED! Once you hook it up, it is ***ALMOST CERTAIN THAT YOU WILL LOSE YOUR "TRICK PLAY" BUFFER***. In other words, the DVR will cease to allow you to FF, REW, or PAUSE live TV UNLESS you tell the DVR to record the program that you are watching (or the program on the other tuner if you press "swap"). Then it will function as it used to. [NOTE: Some people have reported that if you fill up your external drive and subsequently delete some programming on your internal drive, the "trick play buffer" will start to work again. There is speculation that this is because the DVR tries to write the live TV buffer to whichever drive has more free space on it, which, until you fill it up, will be your external drive. BUT the trick play buffer apparently doesn't work on the external drive.


If after all of this, you are still interested in trying it out, here is the info that I've gathered from the other board:


You need to buy an external hard drive and SATA enclosure. People have specifically reported success with the following hardware combination:

SATA Enclosure:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817362002 


Maxtor 300G hard drive:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822144421 


Total cost:

~$150


----------



## jasonDono




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, the buffer is just not there in the traditional way. When you turn to a channel, you can click "record" and it will start buffering the program, so you can do everything that you could before (Pause, REW, FF) from whatever point you press "record". It just won't do it automatically. And of course, once you get to the end of the program, you can just erase it. (Once the current program ends, you'll have to click record for the next one too -- oy -- ain't cutting-edge [unsupported] technology a *****?!).
> 
> 
> And, of course, you can do the same with the other tuner, so it would be pretty much just like it was before (at least until the current program ends).
> 
> 
> With all of the space that you now have, needing to do this shouldn't be an issue, right?
> 
> 
> It just might be an issue if you live with anyone else, because it might annoy them that they are losing their nice DVR features.



Yes, my wife's comment was "Nice upgrade."

I figured out the record thing. Not too much of a pain. It even records from the beginning of the show if you have been watching it from the beginning, then you can rewind.


I followed Pepar's instructions for installing it, as somebody here recommended.
http://www.peparsplace.com/html/20.html


----------



## Paul Chiu

Scott,


Are you certain about this as this is a potential NIGHTMARE for those that have already built a library of external hard drives to their 8300HD.


If all those "full" external drives cannot be read by a new 8300HD DVR, then all that work of recording will be lost forever.


This is devastating stuff!


Anyway to off load all those external hard drives to a permanent medium with the aid of the 8300HD that produced the material?


Paul






> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Nope. This is not possible.
> 
> 
> Apparently, the external drive is encrypted with a key so that it can only be used by the DVR that formatted it. You cannot unplug the drive and plug it into another DVR, even if it is registered under your name, in your home, etc.
> 
> 
> Additionally, the "catalog" of programs that your DVR has on it, is (I believe) stored on the internal hard disk only, so it would be impossible for another DVR to know what's on the external disk, even if it weren't encrypted.
> 
> 
> The external hard disk is usable ONLY as extra storage space for the DVR that you installed it on, and if that DVR ever fails or you ever have to swap out your box for any reason whatsoever, the recordings on your external drive will not be able to be salvaged.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Paul Chiu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Scott,
> 
> 
> Are you certain about this as this is a potential NIGHTMARE for those that have already built a library of external hard drives to their 8300HD.
> 
> 
> If all those "full" external drives cannot be read by a new 8300HD DVR, then all that work of recording will be lost forever.
> 
> 
> This is devastating stuff!
> 
> 
> Anyway to off load all those external hard drives to a permanent medium with the aid of the 8300HD that produced the material?
> 
> 
> Paul



I have no first-hand proof that what I've read about not being able to transfer your hard drives is true, but this is all part of the copy protection scheme that is prevalent throughout the Scientific Atlanta DVRs -- there is no way to get programs off of them, and no way to transfer them to other DVRs. The same way that if you were to open up your DVR, remove the hard drive, and swap it into another 8300HD, it will not work (again, I've got no first-hand proof of this, only what I've read).


Feel free to try hooking it to someone else's DVR and see, but my guess is that what I've read is the absolute truth.


There is no way to get your library off of the hard disk -- short of running some cables to a computer and playing and capturing each program in real-time.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasonDono* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I followed Pepar's instructions for installing it, as somebody here recommended.
> http://www.peparsplace.com/html/20.html



Just to add fuel to my theory, note the shot of the warning on screen that comes up when you plug in the hard drive:

"Attention: This external drive must be formatted in order to be used with this DVR. NOTE: Any Saved Shows stored on this external drive will be erased"


Note the wording -- "in order to be used with *THIS* DVR". This is what would indicate to me that if you plug it into a different DVR, it will only allow it to be used if you reformat it, which would clear off the programming.


----------



## Paul Chiu

No. That does not work.

I have tried using the firewire 1394 out from the 8300HD into both my computer and a D-VHS (D-Theathre) recorder and neither managed a clean recording with 720p or 1080i material from encrypted and non-encrypted channels.


If this is true, I recommend that others here STOP recording onto external drives AT ONCE as it is going to be a total waste of time and effort.


Gee Scott, THANKS a ton for the heads up. I was just getting ready to order externals and build myself a collection. Looks like now that the collection will have to be in the form of Recent Releases in Blu-Ray.



Paul






> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ........
> 
> 
> There is no way to get your library off of the hard disk -- short of running some cables to a computer and playing and capturing each program in real-time.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Paul Chiu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have tried using the firewire 1394 out from the 8300HD into both my computer and a D-VHS (D-Theathre) recorder and neither managed a clean recording with 720p or 1080i material from encrypted and non-encrypted channels.



Well, I meant that you can run component cables into your computer and capture the video that way....



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Paul Chiu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If this is true, I recommend that others here STOP recording onto external drives AT ONCE as it is going to be a total waste of time and effort.



If what you're trying to do is build up a library of HD-video programming, the 8300HD DVR is not the way to do it.


For the rest of us, who are just trying to time shift their TV viewing, the system works mostly OK.


----------



## coneyparleg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Locally, TWC claims (for a long time) that they're currently out of bandwidth, but there is a pending upgrade to Switched Digital Video that may free up some bandwidth in the future.
> 
> 
> But in reality, there aren't many HD channels that are offered that we don't have. Specifically, the ones that are offered that we don't have are:
> 
> ESPN2
> 
> Starz!
> 
> Cinemax
> 
> The Movie Channel
> 
> MHD (MTV HD)
> 
> Food Network HD
> 
> UPN-HD (locally, channel 9)
> 
> National Geographic HD (is this channel a reality?)
> 
> 
> Plus, there are the VOOM channels that are exclusive to DirectTV.




MOD HD This really hurts


----------



## Riverside_Guy

One minor point, when I hit pause, I want audio and video to stop. More times than not, that's because something else needs my attention. Hitting record to get around the bug means the audio/video continues so IO have to perform another action... the simplest is probably turning the 8300 off (only one button press).


FWIW, my judgement is that it's not so much how the recordings are encrypted as it is the format of the drive that is the issue of archiving such content. My guess is that breaking an encryption is actually a bit easier than reverse engineering a disk format.


If you want to get a library together, drop the premium channels and get a NetFlix subscription. It will undoubtedly be cheaper. Keep in mind you are JUST as liable doing that as you are making copies of stuff that was broadcast.


----------



## pasemp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Locally, TWC claims (for a long time) that they're currently out of bandwidth, but there is a pending upgrade to Switched Digital Video that may free up some bandwidth in the future.
> 
> 
> But in reality, there aren't many HD channels that are offered that we don't have. Specifically, the ones that are offered that we don't have are:
> 
> ESPN2
> 
> Starz!
> 
> Cinemax
> 
> The Movie Channel
> 
> MHD (MTV HD)
> 
> Food Network HD
> 
> UPN-HD (locally, channel 9)
> 
> National Geographic HD (is this channel a reality?)
> 
> 
> Plus, there are the VOOM channels that are exclusive to DirectTV.



I hear you Scott. I figured TWC was competitive with other providers and my anger is at the industry in general. Seems we should have more. Ya know? I have to believe that if we had a more competitive marketplace for delivering tv, HD would be even more widespread. Glad to know that bandwidth upgrades are in the pipeline. BTW, isn't the NFL channel going to broadcast NFL games in HD? That would be another good addition. Also, what's up with YES. They really pale in comparision to SNY's HD offerings.


----------



## Paul Chiu

Scott,


There are many who uses the 8300HD as a VCR. It is a Digital Video Recorder.

If it were designed to record stuff to be viewed later, later could be indefinite.


Time shifting is simply one use of it.


If I want to record in SD quality, I'd get a regular VCR for $49.


Since I want to watch on my 64" HDTV in 1080i, the VCR is a bad idea and the 8300HD is the only recorder for 1080i material at the moment.




Paul




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, I meant that you can run component cables into your computer and capture the video that way....
> 
> 
> 
> If what you're trying to do is build up a library of HD-video programming, the 8300HD DVR is not the way to do it.
> 
> 
> For the rest of us, who are just trying to time shift their TV viewing, the system works mostly OK.


----------



## Paul Chiu

Is NetFlix is available in HD.


This still does not solve the problem of recording HD sporting events to save indefinitely.







> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> One minor point, when I hit pause, I want audio and video to stop. More times than not, that's because something else needs my attention. Hitting record to get around the bug means the audio/video continues so IO have to perform another action... the simplest is probably turning the 8300 off (only one button press).
> 
> 
> FWIW, my judgement is that it's not so much how the recordings are encrypted as it is the format of the drive that is the issue of archiving such content. My guess is that breaking an encryption is actually a bit easier than reverse engineering a disk format.
> 
> 
> If you want to get a library together, drop the premium channels and get a NetFlix subscription. It will undoubtedly be cheaper. Keep in mind you are JUST as liable doing that as you are making copies of stuff that was broadcast.


----------



## RemyM

Was the Rangers game available to you TWCNYC subs last night on INHD? It was blacked out on Cablevision and I'm trying to determine if CV screwed us or INHD.


----------



## TonyNYC

Yes, the game was in HD last night for TWC in Queens on INHD.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> One minor point, when I hit pause, I want audio and video to stop. More times than not, that's because something else needs my attention. Hitting record to get around the bug means the audio/video continues so IO have to perform another action... the simplest is probably turning the 8300 off (only one button press).



This is true, which is why I would suggest (were one to go the external drive route, as I may be doing soon), hitting RECORD as soon as you tune to a channel. That way, the DVR will continue to function EXACTLY as it did before (including a one button pause).



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> FWIW, my judgement is that it's not so much how the recordings are encrypted as it is the format of the drive that is the issue of archiving such content. My guess is that breaking an encryption is actually a bit easier than reverse engineering a disk format.



The disk formatting is certainly a major issue, but the encryption is certainly another, and not necessarily one to be dismissed so lightly. From what I hear, the encryption is based upon a key that is specific to your machine. While I'm not sure how strong the key is, I wouldn't doubt that they have implemented something quite strong. And even if the drive's format could be mounted by a computer, and the the key decrypted, there would still be the issue that the catalog of files is stored on the internal drive of the 8300HD, and it might be quite difficult to reverse-engineer the file table.


Either way, this is irrelevent to the discussion here, as the fact is that the drive is unreadable by any conventional method, and it does not seem that anyone has made any headway into cracking it, nor does it seem to me that it will happen any time in the near (or even medium) future.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you want to get a library together, drop the premium channels and get a NetFlix subscription. It will undoubtedly be cheaper. Keep in mind you are JUST as liable doing that as you are making copies of stuff that was broadcast.



Unfortunately, there is very little HD content commercially available at this point [HD-HVD or blu-ray]. The only way, it seems to me, would be to get some sort of HD-DVD (or blu-ray once they come available) burner and burn the programming through the component outputs of the box.


----------



## scott_bernstein

I hear you, Paul. And I record lots of varied programming as well -- some of which I'd like to archive for the future. But I don't record anything on the DVR that I want to save *forever*, as I've already been through 3 crashed hard-drives since I first started with a SA8000HD over 3 years ago, which is not very good odds, if you ask me (or most of the people on this board, who, I would guess, have mostly seen a hard drive malfunction at some point or other).


I've also had programs mysteriously and randomly disappear that I've told the DVR to "Keep" forever (this is rare, but it has happened to me 3-4 times inexplicably).


So, I would never put anything on there that I really wanted to archive.


HD-DVD burners, DVHS, or computer capture seem to be the only reliable way to archive HD video (to me) at this point. And I realize that the only really solid way to transfer your video would seem to me to be through the component outputs of the SA8300HD into whatever recording device.....and that requires an extra analog conversion in the video, but that seems to be the hard truth, no?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Paul Chiu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Scott,
> 
> 
> There are many who uses the 8300HD as a VCR. It is a Digital Video Recorder.
> 
> If it were designed to record stuff to be viewed later, later could be indefinite.
> 
> 
> Time shifting is simply one use of it.
> 
> 
> If I want to record in SD quality, I'd get a regular VCR for $49.
> 
> 
> Since I want to watch on my 64" HDTV in 1080i, the VCR is a bad idea and the 8300HD is the only recorder for 1080i material at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul


----------



## laperacfo

Is anyone having problems with captions not working or not working properly?


When I watch Smallville or any other shows on The CW HD 711 there are no captions at all.

Sometimes when I watch Fox HD 705, the captions show up really slow.


----------



## ngibsonn

Does TimeWarner in manhattan use QAM256 or VSB8? And how do I build a working channels.conf... I've tried every tool available to me including working with PChdtv support to ensure there's nothing wrong with the card.


If anyone has a working channels.conf for TWC in Manhattan please send it to me. It would me much appreciated, I'm currently at a loss.


Thanks


----------



## Meteor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ngibsonn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does TimeWarner in manhattan use QAM256 or VSB8? And how do I build a working channels.conf... I've tried every tool available to me including working with PChdtv support to ensure there's nothing wrong with the card.
> 
> 
> If anyone has a working channels.conf for TWC in Manhattan please send it to me. It would me much appreciated, I'm currently at a loss.
> 
> 
> Thanks



TWC in NY operates in QAM256 and some QAM64 (Showtime channels). With your PCHDTV you can tune QAM channels Clear to air NOT encrypted, basically locals SD/ HD and access channels. We used to have Discovery HD and UNIVERSAL HD clear to air for awhile but now they are encrypted.


----------



## ngibsonn

Thanks for the reply. What tools do you use to tune the PChdtv card into the available QAM64/256 channels? I've used every possible scanning tool dtvsignal/dtvscan/tvtime etc... and I consistently find nothing. I've verified that the cable box is putting out HDTV signals to the TV but getting any signal from the card would be a huge accomplishment.


----------



## coneyparleg

 http://tv.ign.com/articles/738/738393p1.html 


No Cinemax HD makes me salty


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coneyparleg* /forum/post/0
> 
> http://tv.ign.com/articles/738/738393p1.html
> 
> 
> No Cinemax HD makes me salty



do me a favor ask, bob watson if were getting this channel next month.

[email protected]


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> do me a favor ask, bob watson if were getting this channel next month.
> 
> [email protected]



Done.


See below:

Dear Mr. Watson,


I am a loyal Time Warner NYC cable customer, and have been subscribing since I moved to Manhattan in 1993, subscribing to the Digital cable when it became available, and now HDTV (with HD-DVR) since I bought one over 2 years ago.


It has recently come to my attention that Cinemax will be showing all of the Star Wars films in HD next month. As I am a huge fan of these movies, I would love more than anything else to be able to watch them in HD. Unfortunately, Time Warner-NYC does not offer Cinemax in HD, and I was wondering if there is ANYTHING AT ALL that you can do to get Cinemax in HD offered to us before November? I am not currently a Cinemax subscriber (since I can't bring myself to watch movies in low quality pan and scanned SD now that I can luxuriate in widescreen HD picture for my movies), but would ABSOLUTELY call and add it to my Premiums package the day it was made available.


Again, if there is any way that you could help, I would be very appreciative. Wouldn't it make sense for Time Warner to offer Cinemax in HD, since isn't Cinemax owned by Time Waner????


I would gladly give up one of the other HD channels for it -- Universal-HD or TNT-HD (which mostly only shows stretched SD content on its channel anyway), in particular show very little programming of interest to me.


Thanks,

Scott Bernstein


----------



## Paul Chiu

Fortunately, Blu-ray is finally here with the movies in 1080i and 1080p. No more yelling and screaming for TWC to get us 1394, USB, or eSATA record-ability.


But we would still need a way to record sports in HD, documentaries in HD, and Leno in HD.


Most of the current HD tuners from DVICO, ATI, and NVIDIA offer HD recording onto hard drive for the non encrypted QAM64, QAM256 and OTA 8VSB HD material, but lately, Time Warner Cable (TWC) appears to be playing around with record flags for these free HD content too.


I am hoping that this is temporary and have already written to Mr Watson's office about this.


Gosh, finally after 8 years with the new technology, I can finally buy HD movies which may have a life of more than 3 years. D-VHS movies die after 2 years of fanfare and never had any good titles. Certainly no Star Wars or Indiana Jones.


I am hoping that up to 50 million Americans have HDTVs now and that 10% of them want DVDs with 1080i or 1080p resolution. My logical part tells me to look past 2007 and take what the cable companies will dish out even longer..


Paul






> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I hear you, Paul. And I record lots of varied programming as well -- some of which I'd like to archive for the future. But I don't record anything on the DVR that I want to save *forever*, as I've already been through 3 crashed hard-drives since I first started with a SA8000HD over 3 years ago, which is not very good odds, if you ask me (or most of the people on this board, who, I would guess, have mostly seen a hard drive malfunction at some point or other).
> 
> 
> I've also had programs mysteriously and randomly disappear that I've told the DVR to "Keep" forever (this is rare, but it has happened to me 3-4 times inexplicably).
> 
> 
> So, I would never put anything on there that I really wanted to archive.
> 
> 
> HD-DVD burners, DVHS, or computer capture seem to be the only reliable way to archive HD video (to me) at this point. And I realize that the only really solid way to transfer your video would seem to me to be through the component outputs of the SA8300HD into whatever recording device.....and that requires an extra analog conversion in the video, but that seems to be the hard truth, no?


----------



## Paul Chiu

Good job!


I have been writing him too as well as to Yoghwati.

She has been so professional that I have even written to the division head..


I send this by US Mail....................back in April....

_Mr. Robert Watson

VP of Programming & New Business Development

120 E. 23rd Street - 9th Floor

New York, NY 10010


Dear Mr. Watson:

We greatly appreciate the extra attention and effort Ms. Yoghwati Ramnarain has provided us through the years in the area of TWC HD programming.

We adopted the HDTV technology back in 1999 and for years did not have much support for this new medium until I found Ms. Ramnarain.

Since then, our issues with HDTV have been handled by Yoghwati with the highest level of professionalism. Ms Ramnarain is courteous and timely in her response to our HD problems. Incredibly, Ms Ramnarain is deeply at ease with the latest HDTV terminology and development. It is this expertise combined with her resourcefulness that gets our problems either solved or attended to quickly.

HDTV is still a developing story and HD cable service is still not operating without problems. Thanks to TWC professionals like Ms Ramnarain, we are managing to deal with any HD issues without frustration, TWC is fortunate to have an employee like Yoghwati.



Sincerely,

Paul Chiu

[email protected] 

718-xxx-xxxx


cc: Mr. Howard Szarfarc_



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Done.
> 
> 
> See below:
> 
> Dear Mr. Watson,
> 
> 
> I am a loyal Time Warner NYC cable customer, and have been subscribing since I moved to Manhattan in 1993, subscribing to the Digital cable when it became available, and now HDTV (with HD-DVR) since I bought one over 2 years ago.
> 
> 
> It has recently come to my attention that Cinemax will be showing all of the Star Wars films in HD next month. As I am a huge fan of these movies, I would love more than anything else to be able to watch them in HD. Unfortunately, Time Warner-NYC does not offer Cinemax in HD, and I was wondering if there is ANYTHING AT ALL that you can do to get Cinemax in HD offered to us before November? I am not currently a Cinemax subscriber (since I can't bring myself to watch movies in low quality pan and scanned SD now that I can luxuriate in widescreen HD picture for my movies), but would ABSOLUTELY call and add it to my Premiums package the day it was made available.
> 
> 
> Again, if there is any way that you could help, I would be very appreciative. Wouldn't it make sense for Time Warner to offer Cinemax in HD, since isn't Cinemax owned by Time Waner????
> 
> 
> I would gladly give up one of the other HD channels for it -- Universal-HD or TNT-HD (which mostly only shows stretched SD content on its channel anyway), in particular show very little programming of interest to me.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Scott Bernstein


----------



## Paul Chiu

If you have a HD tuner, you should make it a habit to rescan the HD channels daily as from time to time, TWC flips the flags off and on those days, D1070 (HBO-HD) and D1073 (SHO-HD) are recordable on your DVICO and ATI cards.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Meteor* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> TWC in NY operates in QAM256 and some QAM64 (Showtime channels). With your PCHDTV you can tune QAM channels Clear to air NOT encrypted, basically locals SD/ HD and access channels. We used to have Discovery HD and UNIVERSAL HD clear to air for awhile but now they are encrypted.


----------



## DNINE

Does anyone have any idea when we will see any more HD channels? As always

TW doesn't seem to be in any hurry to get up to date in the largest Market. Anyone have info? Thanks


----------



## scott_bernstein

No. You won't find anyone who knows any more information than you do here.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any idea when we will see any more HD channels? As always
> 
> TW doesn't seem to be in any hurry to get up to date in the largest Market. Anyone have info? Thanks


----------



## DNINE

I don't get it besides the greed factor. The programing is out , Cinemax, Starz... What the F is wrong with them? I have always thought TW sucked bigtime, but this is a bit much or not, really!


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't get it besides the greed factor. The programing is out , Cinemax, Starz... What the F is wrong with them? I have always thought TW sucked bigtime, but this is a bit much or not, really!



We cover this about once a week.


The official stance from TWC-NYC is that they are currently out of bandwidth and cannot add any more HD channels.


----------



## Paul Chiu

Simply remove everything with FOX attached and everything with CNN affiliated and you now have all the bandwidth for every HD channel that TWC currently do not offer.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> We cover this about once a week.
> 
> 
> The official stance from TWC-NYC is that they are currently out of bandwidth and cannot add any more HD channels.


----------



## AndyHDTV

good news scott, If TWC doesn't add Max-HD next month. (99.9% sure)

we will still be able to see sometime.



HD 'Star Wars' Will Cycle to HBO

Original Aspect Ratios Will Be Preserved

By James Hibberd posted at TV Week's HD Newsletter Oct. 12, 2006


This week Cinemax officially announced what "Star Wars" fans have known for months: That all six films will debut in HD for the first time in November. The HBO-owned premium network will marathon all six starting at midnight Nov. 10, with Comcast offering the films on HD video-on-demand.


Two lingering questions have worried fans since they learned the news. Will the HD versions cycle to sister network HBO? And will the films be presented in their original aspect ratios?


The answers are yes and yes, an HBO spokesman confirmed.


The HBO question is key for many, since Cinemax HD seemingly has lower distribution than its HBO counterpart. HBO would not release distribution figures, but neither EchoStar nor DirecTV carry Cinemax HD, while both carry HBO HD.


The complete story is here:
http://www.tvweek.com/page.cms?pageId=333


----------



## AndyHDTV

during the rangers game they announced that 11:00 pm tomorrow a program called "The Jammys" will air in HD.

Unfortunately tomorrows knicks game ends at 11 and most likely this concert series won't be offered.


----------



## DNINE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> We cover this about once a week.
> 
> 
> The official stance from TWC-NYC is that they are currently out of bandwidth and cannot add any more HD channels.



If that is true then they could get rid of a whole bunch of things that waste a bunch of Bandwidth. What will they do in the future? when there will be nothing but HD, that could be 2 to 5 years. Lack of any competition has created this Monster! I have heard TW was shopping their Cable sub, I hope someone takes it away and turns it into a Google Machine.


----------



## marcos_p




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What will they do in the future? when there will be nothing but HD, that could be 2 to 5 years.



What makes u think that there will be nothing but HD in 5 years?

All Broadcast video will be digital within 5 years, but there will be no requirements for HiDef.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If that is true then they could get rid of a whole bunch of things that waste a bunch of Bandwidth. What will they do in the future? when there will be nothing but HD, that could be 2 to 5 years. Lack of any competition has created this Monster! I have heard TW was shopping their Cable sub, I hope someone takes it away and turns it into a Google Machine.



Again, if you page back 1-3 pages, you'll see that Time Warner has a pending rollout of Switched Digital Video in NYC, which will, when implemented, will offer a virtually unlmimted amount of channels (SD & HD). When that will roll out here is not publically known by any of us.


----------



## coneyparleg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> good news scott, If TWC doesn't add Max-HD next month. (99.9% sure)
> 
> we will still be able to see sometime.
> 
> 
> 
> HD 'Star Wars' Will Cycle to HBO
> 
> Original Aspect Ratios Will Be Preserved
> 
> By James Hibberd posted at TV Week's HD Newsletter Oct. 12, 2006
> 
> 
> This week Cinemax officially announced what "Star Wars" fans have known for months: That all six films will debut in HD for the first time in November. The HBO-owned premium network will marathon all six starting at midnight Nov. 10, with Comcast offering the films on HD video-on-demand.
> 
> 
> Two lingering questions have worried fans since they learned the news. Will the HD versions cycle to sister network HBO? And will the films be presented in their original aspect ratios?
> 
> 
> The answers are yes and yes, an HBO spokesman confirmed.
> 
> 
> The HBO question is key for many, since Cinemax HD seemingly has lower distribution than its HBO counterpart. HBO would not release distribution figures, but neither EchoStar nor DirecTV carry Cinemax HD, while both carry HBO HD.
> 
> 
> The complete story is here:
> http://www.tvweek.com/page.cms?pageId=333




At least the good people at HBO like us


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Damn Andy, you beat me to the punch! For as long as I remember, everything "exclusive" to Cinemax always makes it to HBO, generally 2-3 months later. I would fully expect to see the HD versions of the whole series down the road a bit.


However, I do recall some consternation among fans regarding "original as shown in theaters" and "remastered with additional scenes" versions of the first three films. Anyone know off hand what we'll be getting?


Oh, thanks Scott for that tip... I didn't think of it! I still find myself ambivalent about it, at this point it seems to boil down to going through a large amount of what I'd consider additional "work" (even with your tip, it still means I'll have to spend a large amount of time deleting stuff, not helped by needing 2 button presses saying "yes I want to delete this"). For now, I made an effort to clear much of the recorded stuff so I have not much waiting to view (2 movies, one HD, one SD plus a 1 hour show). I've been in "record it, watch it soon" mode and it isn't a huge deal right now. Again, this is my whole thing, it may not be applicable to others! Who knows, while I suspect we stand about a 3% chance they will fix the issue before year's end, I like to think it's not 100% impossible we'll see some action sooner.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> However, I do recall some consternation among fans regarding "original as shown in theaters" and "remastered with additional scenes" versions of the first three films. Anyone know off hand what we'll be getting?



My guess is that the HD transfers will be from the "remastered" versions of the original trilogy (new special fX, Gredo shoots Han Solo first, etc), but the theatrical versions of the 3 prequels (ugh -- skip right to the 3rd one -- the first 2 are painful to watch!)


----------



## nbuubu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My guess is that the HD transfers will be from the "remastered" versions of the original trilogy (new special fX, Gredo shoots Han Solo first, etc), but the theatrical versions of the 3 prequels (ugh -- skip right to the 3rd one -- the first 2 are painful to watch!)



Or, you could do like me and skip them all. The remastered garbage changed too much, and all three prequels are painful to watch. Unless you're inebriated, in which case they're all unintentionally hilarious (if you can get past the rampant racist stereotyping in the prequels).


----------



## b166er

This may be a stupid question but i'm not sure of the answer. On RCN's website there is a question as to what is required to receive HDTV. It says that you need: "A high-bandwidth video input (Y Pb Pr)"


The box doesn't use HDMI? I thought all HDTV uses HDMI.


Any information on this would be very helpful. Thanks in advance.


Steve


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Y Pb Pr are I believe usually called "component" inputs. They represent analog transmission of video signals. HDMI is audio and video, digitally transmitted. Both support HD resolution, although there will in the future be issues with component when dealing with certain DRM/content protection systems. My general impression is that all displays marketed as HD should have at least one of each.


HDMI is "newer" than component so I'd guess there are displays that only have component are probably several years old.


----------



## dad1153

Guys, dumb question. The business where I work is moving because the owner of the building has just tripled our rent!







We have until January 31st of '07 to move, and we're looking at two potential new locations that are a block apart between Madison and 5th Avenue on 30th-31st street (Midtown). None are wired for cable or satellite and I'm trying to talk our boss into installing it so I can watch some 1st and 2nd round PGA coverage next year while at work!







Assuming the new building we move into isn't wired for cable, could we shop around with other cable providers besides Time Warner (like Cablevision or RCN)? Or does TWC control the general area where we're moving into and only they can supply us with service? If only TWC can supply our area/building with cable service then I'd seriously consider going with Dish to avoid giving those f*^@# more of my... I mean, our business' money!


----------



## Riverside_Guy

AFAIK, Cablevision does not have any rights in Manhattan. Isn't RCN virtually in bankruptcy? Last I heard was they were totally out of money and could not consider any capital expense.


So you work for a business who would even entertain the idea of installing cable so you can watch golf instead of working? WOW!


----------



## jeffrey r

So did anyone else lose a large portion of their recorded shows in one fell swoop overnight? I know people had said that since the recent firmware update, the timing was way off for how long a show had left before it was deleted, which I noticed as well. But it didn't seem to have an impact until last night. I lost a ton of recorded shows, and the hard drive really shouldn't have been close to full.


Of course, I know that if I call TWC, they'll tell me that it was the box, not them. But it definitely results from their firmware. Anyway, just curious if anyone else has had this problem recently. Thanks.


----------



## dad1153




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So you work for a business who would even entertain the idea of installing cable so you can watch golf instead of working? WOW!



As long as it doesn't interfere with work and I pay for it, sure. Heck, I could finally watch *The Price Is Right* at 11AM instead of primetime during most nights (while the TWC DVR tapes other primetime shows). Ten years on the same job with only the bosses/owners as your higher-ups will get you some privileges! OK, so Cablevision doesn't have Manhattan and RCN is broke. What about Verizon FIOS, has their rollout come anywhere near midtown Manhattan? To have Verizon FIOS at work for both DSL (work) and FIOS (TV/DVR) would rock!


----------



## beatles6

Anyone experiencing ocassional digital break-ups on 704 WNBC DT? I don't see it on any other channel so I assume it is not my STB.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeffrey r* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So did anyone else lose a large portion of their recorded shows in one fell swoop overnight?



Nope. Didn't happen to me.


Is it possible that you mistakenly set the DVR to record a VERY long show, and it deleted a bunch of stuff to make space?


----------



## pasemp

After a few rough games, seems like Fox HD had their act together last night for the Mets game. Much better than some of the broadcasts during the first round. What do folks think about the MSG HD broadcasts? I caught the Knicks Friday night preseason game and thought it looked pretty good with some pixelization when you looked at the court floor. Otherwise a nice 1080i signal.


----------



## LL3HD

I was in Oyster Bay Long Island yesterday at the annual Oyster Festival. There was a big Verizon booth promoting their packages including FIOS. I asked their representative if she had any information regarding FIOS in my neighborhood. She lives in Queens too and bluntly told me, Don't hold your breath. She said that it will be years before they can get FIOS established in Queens.


----------



## LL3HD

Anyone watch the Corn concert on INHD last week? I just happened to turn it on towards the end of their last song. I thought my 8300 was imploding. My screen was filled with pixilation and the audio was breaking up horribly.


But it wasn't the box; it was the censoring by INHD. They were bleeping out the cursing and distorting parts of the image, specifically, when the group was waving their middle fingers around.


It was actually very comical for that minute or to left in the show. Why even bother showing it? I would love to watch the entire concert but there's no way I'm going to record it under these restrictions.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dad1153* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As long as it doesn't interfere with work and I pay for it, sure. Heck, I could finally watch *The Price Is Right* at 11AM instead of primetime during most nights (while the TWC DVR tapes other primetime shows). Ten years on the same job with only the bosses/owners as your higher-ups will get you some privileges! OK, so Cablevision doesn't have Manhattan and RCN is broke. What about Verizon FIOS, has their rollout come anywhere near midtown Manhattan? To have Verizon FIOS at work for both DSL (work) and FIOS (TV/DVR) would rock!



I figured it had to be a small business anyway!


My best guess for FIOS is about 2 years away in Manhattan... and a lot has to do with how they roll it out, i.e. do they light up neighborhood by neighborhood and what progression might they follow.


Last I heard RCN was still operating in places they already had wired. Call them with your locations.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone watch the Corn concert on INHD last week? I just happened to turn it on towards the end of their last song. I thought my 8300 was imploding. My screen was filled with pixilation and the audio was breaking up horribly.
> 
> 
> But it wasn't the box; it was the censoring by INHD. They were bleeping out the cursing and distorting parts of the image, specifically, when the group was waving their middle fingers around.
> 
> 
> It was actually very comical for that minute or to left in the show. Why even bother showing it? I would love to watch the entire concert but there's no way I'm going to record it under these restrictions.



Indeed odd, it seemed that if you paid for it, they don't censor (sort of, even the pay-a-lot-ton-extra channels are soft core); we pay for InHD and there should be NO censoring. I'd complain (then again, I'm not a Korn fan by any stretch).


I've seen a bunch of HD football, most of it excellent. BUT CBS and the Jets yesterday was terrible. They had a visible 4:3 outline for the beginning of the game that had me scrambling because I thought my display was frakked. The whole thing was so badly washed out, I could not believe it. PQ on 705 for the Giants was 2,000% better. I was already pissed at them for doing the Jets opening game in SD!


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm not a Korn fan by any stretch).










At least you know how to spell the band's name. Corn- Doh!









Just as an off topic addendum, we were at the Metropolitan enjoying Faust last Thursday night. When we got home I put the end of that Korn concert on.

How eclectic an evening was that?


----------



## marcos_p




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was in Oyster Bay Long Island yesterday at the annual Oyster Festival. There was a big Verizon booth promoting their packages including FIOS. I asked their representative if she had any information regarding FIOS in my neighborhood. She lives in Queens too and bluntly told me, Don't hold your breath. She said that it will be years before they can get FIOS established in Queens.



I attended DigitalLife at the Javits Center this weekend. Verizon was pushing their FIOS product, which I am desparately waiting for. Verizon guy stated as fact, that Long Island City and Bayside queens would go live with FIOS Internet this year.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marcos_p* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I attended DigitalLife at the Javits Center this weekend. Verizon was pushing their FIOS product, which I am desparately waiting for. Verizon guy stated as fact, that Long Island City and Bayside queens would go live with FIOS Internet this year.



I also attended yesterday and spoke with them, and they confirmed suspicions that manhattan could see it late 07 in to 08.


He also mentioned that apartment buildings will not exactly get the fiber to the premises. The fiber optic line will end at the beginning of the building and then change to coaxial cable.


So it's basically the same as what TWC has in the city now.


----------



## dad1153

Rats!







So close to fiber optic heaven, and yet so far away!


----------



## CynKennard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beatles6* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone experiencing ocassional digital break-ups on 704 WNBC DT? I don't see it on any other channel so I assume it is not my STB.



I have been getting breakups (pixelization) on WNBC-DT (704) and also WABC-DT (707) for several days now. Several times I have switched to WABC-DT over-the-air (7-1) and have not seen any breakups there. It appears to be from cable. I have gotten it on both my Pace HD (non-DVR) box and my 8300HD DVR.


Cynthia


----------



## heinriph

Sigh...


Running my 8300HD (2.5.066) into a Sharp LCD (37D90). Loving life... but...


Started off using Component only... worked great, but due to grey sidebars and what not, thought I'd throw in an HDMI connection too... hoping to switch back and forth between inputs as needed. Weeks of lurking and researching around here suggested that all video outputs on the 8300HD were active simultaneously - no problem, right? Doh!


1. If I have the HDMI cable plugged in, and I switch to Component, I get no picture - only a grey (sidebar grey, no less) screen... As soon as I unplug the HDMI, I get the Component picture back. Did I misunderstand - is it only S-Video and Composite that I'm supposed to be able to use in paralell with HDMI, and not Component?










2. Also, in order to get sound over the HDMI cable, I take it I *must* choose "HDMI" in the 8300's audio output options? Neither of the other two choices will pass audio over the HDMI cable? (makes sense, I suppose, and I can always work around that by using the "HDMI+DigitalAudioCable" input on the Sharp)


Help?


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heinriph* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 1. If I have the HDMI cable plugged in, and I switch to Component, I get no picture - only a grey (sidebar grey, no less) screen... As soon as I unplug the HDMI, I get the Component picture back. Did I misunderstand - is it only S-Video and Composite that I'm supposed to be able to use in paralell with HDMI, and not Component?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Also, in order to get sound over the HDMI cable, I take it I *must* choose "HDMI" in the 8300's audio output options? Neither of the other two choices will pass audio over the HDMI cable? (makes sense, I suppose, and I can always work around that by using the "HDMI+DigitalAudioCable" input on the Sharp)
> 
> 
> Help?



#1 -- this assumption was correct only up until the latest release of the operating system that we have on the 8300HD, which was just downloaded about a month ago. With the current release, only the HDMI or component output is active at a time.


#2 -- You've got this absolutely correct.


----------



## AndyHDTV

Anybody that ever went into the diagnostic menu ever realized that SNY-HD is all by itself.

TWC Usually jams 3 HD channels in a frequency.

SNY-HD is on frequency 633 and is program #1 all alone.

hopefully they use program #'s 2 & 3 for 2 additional HD channels by the end of the year.


----------



## jvennema

Hi Folks,


Now, I have no doubt that this has been covered somewhere in this thread, but lord knows I haven't been able to find it--maybe someone can link me?


I've got a plain old non-HD Scientific Atlanta Explorer 8300, and the 80 gig hard drive is killing me. I've read a lot about the external SATA drive option, but I just don't think its worth not having the live tv buffer. So, my question at last--is there not _any_ way to switch out the INTERNAL drive?


I'm guessing the answer is no...


Sigh. I miss my TiVo.


----------



## rbienstock

I've seen several people mention the existence of an HDMI audio output choice in the setup menus of the 8300HD. I don't have this choice on the setup menus on my unit. There is a choice of digital output format from DD to 2-channel, but nothing that allows you to select which audio output to use. Is this choice located somewhere else other than the setup menu?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> He also mentioned that apartment buildings will not exactly get the fiber to the premises. The fiber optic line will end at the beginning of the building and then change to coaxial cable.
> 
> 
> So it's basically the same as what TWC has in the city now.



Exactly as I have speculated. There's also the matter of the granting of a "TV franchise" to Verizon, which I believe has not been completed yet. Note a quote from them about "FIOS Internet" for LIC? As for schedule, we know that as TWC rolled fiber out, the services it offers got rolled out in a piece by piece fashion. It happened on the lower east side a good 12-18 months before it was available uptown where I live (near Columbia U.). So it's very possible I won't see the availability of that service until late 08. I dare say that makes it 1-2 years that TWC has SDV implemented.


Ha, talk about eclectic musical tastes, most people would be totally shocked on seeing the list on my Pod. Very wide ranging.


Ah, internal drive upgrades... an interesting topic. Given that the external drive route needs a bunch of extra work to get around a serious bug, my thoughts go to this option. Theoretically, it shouldn't be that big a deal... but there are some aspects that are a tad scary. The drive will need a format, does the firmware in the box allow for that? Then there are many OS pieces that need installation, can those come down the wire via firmware already on the box after the format? Obviously the application (Passport/SARA) is able to be downloaded via the wire, but there ARE several software pieces needed prior to that.


As I seriously doubt you'd ever get any help of information out of TWC, it comes down to several brave souls who'll take tools in hand and give it a shot.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rbienstock* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've seen several people mention the existence of an HDMI audio output choice in the setup menus of the 8300HD. I don't have this choice on the setup menus on my unit. There is a choice of digital output format from DD to 2-channel, but nothing that allows you to select which audio output to use. Is this choice located somewhere else other than the setup menu?



It only appears as an option if your cable box is currently hooked up to your TV via HDMI and that is the connection that you are currently using (and have selected on your TV).


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jvennema* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've got a plain old non-HD Scientific Atlanta Explorer 8300, and the 80 gig hard drive is killing me. I've read a lot about the external SATA drive option, but I just don't think its worth not having the live tv buffer. So, my question at last--is there not _any_ way to switch out the INTERNAL drive?
> 
> 
> I'm guessing the answer is no...



Actually, the answer is pretty much "yes". But the problem is more that you are not allowed by your rental terms to open up the DVR. I believe (though I have no independent proof of this) that there are tabs that break or some other method by which Time Warner /could/ tell if the box has been tampered with.


If you don't mind risking it and taking the chance that TWC could charge you for the cost of the DVR if/when you ever return it, then it is a resounding "yes" that you can upgrade the internal drive.


It will absolutely format it for you if you stick a new one in, and there is really nothing at all that you stand to lose in terms of what the box needs to download from the servers, etc., as none of its firmware or config information is stalled on the hard drive.


The only question is how big of a drive it can support, and what brands of drives are supported. I would check the brand in the diagnostic mode (Western Digital, I believe it is?) and make sure to purchase a drive of the same sort by the same manufacturer to ensure connectivity.


I'm pretty sure that I've read about some Canadians who've done exactly this (as their government requires that cable companies offer the option of buying your cable box instead of forcing you to rent them). Since they own the box, they are free to do whatever they want with it. Like the external drives, the internal drives are coded so that they only function on the physical DVR that they were formatted by.


It should go without saying that you must save the current internal drive to swap back in should a tech ever need to come to your home, or if you ever need to trade in the DVR for a new one, or (heaven forbid!) move out of the city.....


Scott


----------



## scott_bernstein

I know that someone posted about this channel being (sorta) available in one of the outer boroughs a few months ago, and I checked my box soon afterwards and it wasn't there....


Well, I decided to check in on it last night, and voila -- there it was.


It's a "classic" music video channel, not in HD, a subchannel of WPIX (Ch. 11/711). To refresh our memories, the only way to tune it is from the diagnostic mode:

Frequency 669.00

Program #004


When I tuned in last night, they were playing a 90s Don Henley video.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I know that someone posted about this channel being (sorta) available in one of the outer boroughs a few months ago, and I checked my box soon afterwards and it wasn't there....
> 
> 
> Well, I decided to check in on it last night, and voila -- there it was.
> 
> 
> It's a "classic" music video channel, not in HD, a subchannel of WPIX (Ch. 11/711). To refresh our memories, the only way to tune it is from the diagnostic mode:
> 
> Frequency 669.00
> 
> Program #004
> 
> 
> When I tuned in last night, they were playing a 90s Don Henley video.



I mentioned it 2 months ago when I listed all of the HD channels Frequency/Program #s...
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&post8257804 


And I'm in Manhattan.... so it's wierd that it didn't work for you...


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I mentioned it 2 months ago when I listed all of the HD channels Frequency/Program #s...
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&post8257804
> 
> 
> And I'm in Manhattan.... so it's wierd that it didn't work for you...



Hmm...Maybe it wasn't enabled for people on the Southern Manhattan head-end until more recently. They have been doing a lot of work on the system lately....


----------



## Adamman100

I'm having trouble with my HD8300. When I got it, TWC in Manhattan told me I'd be able to watch one show while recording two others. This feature has NEVER worked. I always get a message saying in need to stop one of the recordings in order to watch the live show. I had passport 112, but TWC did some kind of rev a couple weeks ago and now I'm not sure. Regardless, this problem existed when the STB was first installed and has continued through any software rev. TWC's only response is to send out a techie to swap the box. Of course, I'll lose all my saved shows and waste a lot of time.


Has anyone else had this problem and do you suggest a solution? I've tried all the usual stuff, rebooting, unplugging, having TWC send reset signals. Nothing changes the problem.


Thanks for help and I will be grateful for reply's or even PMs.


Thanks

A


----------



## magoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Adamman100* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm having trouble with my HD8300. When I got it, TWC in Manhattan told me I'd be able to watch one show while recording two others. This feature has NEVER worked. I always get a message saying in need to stop one of the recordings in order to watch the live show. I had passport 112, but TWC did some kind of rev a couple weeks ago and now I'm not sure. Regardless, this problem existed when the STB was first installed and has continued through any software rev. TWC's only response is to send out a techie to swap the box. Of course, I'll lose all my saved shows and waste a lot of time.
> 
> 
> Has anyone else had this problem and do you suggest a solution? I've tried all the usual stuff, rebooting, unplugging, having TWC send reset signals. Nothing changes the problem.
> 
> 
> Thanks for help and I will be grateful for reply's or even PMs.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> A



You can only watch a previously recorded show while recording 2 other programs...the third show can't be live.


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Adamman100* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm having trouble with my HD8300. When I got it, TWC in Manhattan told me I'd be able to watch one show while recording two others. This feature has NEVER worked.



SA8300HDs have two tuners, permitting two simultaneous SD or HD recordings to the hard drive. Splitting the incoming cable with a 1-GHz splitter permits watching the limited number of unscrambled analog channels (~30?) with any NTSC tuner while recording two other channels in the 8300HD. Or, if you also have a built-in QAM-type tuner (cable signals), a feature of many displays, you could also watch all the unencrypted TWC digital channels via the splitter while recording two others in the 8300HD. (Curious, if someone's watched a previously recorded show while recording two others, how that works. Seems to imply separate write/read disk drive heads, two being used with the two tuners for recording two channels at once and a third(?) for readout and watching the earlier recorded program.) -- John


----------



## Adamman100




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> SA8300HDs have two tuners, permitting two simultaneous SD or HD recordings to the hard drive. Splitting the incoming cable with a 1-GHz splitter permits watching the limited number of unscrambled analog channels (~30?) with any NTSC tuner while recording two other channels in the 8300HD. Or, if you also have a built-in QAM-type tuner (cable signals), a feature of many displays, you could also watch all the unencrypted TWC digital channels via the splitter while recording two others in the 8300HD. (Curious, if someone's watched a previously recorded show while recording two others, how that works. Seems to imply separate write/read disk drive heads, two being used with the two tuners for recording two channels at once and a third(?) for readout and watching the earlier recorded program.) -- John



I tried taking the coax directly out of the HD8300, but I didn't get any signal. I also tried splitting the signal before going to the STB and this didn't work either. I believe I do have a QAM tuner on my JVCFH97. I've received dual cable signals using the splitter that came with the set when I had basic unscrambled signal from RCN with no problems.


Has anyone gotten the coax output to work? This would seem the best option, yes?


Thanks,

A


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Adamman100* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I tried taking the coax directly out of the HD8300, but I didn't get any signal. I also tried splitting the signal before going to the STB and this didn't work either. I believe I do have a QAM tuner on my JVCFH97. I've received dual cable signals using the splitter that came with the set when I had basic unscrambled signal from RCN with no problems.
> 
> 
> Has anyone gotten the coax output to work? This would seem the best option, yes?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> A




I have a splitter before my STB - one feed goes to the internal QAM tuner on my SONY XBR960 and other goes to 8300HD.


With this setup, I can record any 2 shows and watch 3rd ONLY if a) the 3rd program is unscrambled/unencrypted and b) I switch to the cable input on my TV.


I also have been able to record 2 shows and watch a 3rd show that was previously recorded without any issue.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

In the old equipment days, didn't we have co-ax into the STB, then co-ax from it to the TV? We had to set the TV to channel 3 or 4, then we got whatever the STB was tuned to.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Adamman100* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I tried taking the coax directly out of the HD8300, but I didn't get any signal. I also tried splitting the signal before going to the STB and this didn't work either. I believe I do have a QAM tuner on my JVCFH97. I've received dual cable signals using the splitter that came with the set when I had basic unscrambled signal from RCN with no problems.
> 
> 
> Has anyone gotten the coax output to work? This would seem the best option, yes?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> A



The coax cable output on the SA8300HD will just output on channel 3 in SD the same thing that your HDMI or Component is outputting. It is not a "pass-thru".


You can spit the signal before your box (as long as the signal is strong enough). But you need a special splitter -- digital cable requires a 1Ghz splitter, and most old-style splitters are rated at lower levels that worked fine for analog cable. Go to Radio Shack (or some other electronics store) and get a splitter that is specifically rated for 1Ghz and it should work.


Scott


----------



## Adamman100




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The coax cable output on the SA8300HD will just output on channel 3 in SD the same thing that your HDMI or Component is outputting. It is not a "pass-thru".
> 
> 
> You can spit the signal before your box (as long as the signal is strong enough). But you need a special splitter -- digital cable requires a 1Ghz splitter, and most old-style splitters are rated at lower levels that worked fine for analog cable. Go to Radio Shack (or some other electronics store) and get a splitter that is specifically rated for 1Ghz and it should work.
> 
> 
> Scott



Thanks a lot. I'll try this. I've been using the splitter that came with the JVCFH97. I'll have to check its rating, but I'm willing to bet it is under onGhz.


Thanks again,

A


----------



## scott_bernstein

It was a piece of cake -- took me less than 10 minutes (6 screws, one power supply cable and one plug from the DVR to the drive), and now I've got an additional 320G of space (50+ hours of HD!) on my box.


Yes, I am seeing the bugs that everyone else has reported where I've lost my "trick play" buffer. A couple of things to note:

If you press the "review" button (the one that rewinds a few seconds), it interestingly enough always returns you to the exact point where you tuned to the channel (assuming it's still in the buffer), but you can't FF -- you have to watch it from that point forward.


The "press record" to get back your basic DVR functionality works better and worse than I thought -- it works better than I thought in that it starts the recording from the beginning of the buffer (I expected it to start recording when I pressed the record button), which is good, so that if my Significant Other decides that she wants to pause or rewind something, she can press record at any point (i.e. she doesn't have to remember to press it as soon as she tunes a channel); but it works worse in that I expected it to "magically" return my ability to REW/FF/Pause as soon as I hit record -- but in reality, you have to press record and then select the program to play back from the recorded program list.


Skipping/drop-outs on programs that are going on the external drive seem to be at least on par (if not /better/) then that stuff that is recorded on the internal drive.....


Feel free to ask me for details, and I'll fill you in on specifics if you have any questions.


Scott


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Skipping/drop-outs on programs that are going on the external drive seem to be at least on par (if not /better/) then that stuff that is recorded on the internal drive.....



How do you know what drive the recordings are on, or what drive you are watching?


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How do you know what drive the recordings are on, or what drive you are watching?



It's pretty easy for me right now, since due to the fact that my internal drive was full, all recordings since then MUST be on the external drive.










Once I watch and delete some stuff from the internal drive, I'll have no way of telling what stuff went on which drive.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> now I've got an additional 320G of space (50+ hours of HD!) on my box....Feel free to ask me for details, and I'll fill you in on specifics if you have any questions.Scott



Thanks for the review, sounds pretty good to me.

What equipment did you go with? Costs? Where'd you get it? Did you get one with a fan? Is there a reason you didn't go with a larger drive?


Wow, 50 hours of HD. Now that's some breathing room.

I wish TW would give us that amount in the 8300.


----------



## coneyparleg

bad twc bad fox 7th ining mets picture crap out

boooooooo


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coneyparleg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> bad twc bad fox 7th ining mets picture crap out
> 
> boooooooo



I had no issues.


----------



## coneyparleg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I had no issues.



it cam back bottom of the 8th for me,

UES


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coneyparleg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> bad twc bad fox 7th ining mets picture crap out
> 
> boooooooo



No problems here in Queens, Flushing







I should add, only problem was that Wright thought he was A Rod and Beltron thought he was a Deer.


To the chants of _Jose_
_Oooh weeeellllllll

oh well oh well

ooooh welllllll

ooh well oh well_


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the review, sounds pretty good to me.
> 
> What equipment did you go with? Costs? Where'd you get it? Did you get one with a fan? Is there a reason you didn't go with a larger drive?
> 
> 
> Wow, 50 hours of HD. Now that's some breathing room.
> 
> I wish TW would give us that amount in the 8300.



I bought a 320G Seagate Barracuda:
http://www.newegg.com/product/produc...82E16822148140 


And a nice little Rosewill case (that's currently on sale!). Yes, it has a fan (the fan has a switch on the back to turn it on/off -- but I always keep it on -- it's quite warm in there) and some little blinking lights to show when it's being used that I am flirting with disabling:
http://www.newegg.com/product/produc...82E16817173040 


Total cost ~$140.


And that's ~50 hours of ADDITIONAL space beyond the internal drive.










I actually did make a conscious decision to avoid a larger drive -- some people have reported (on another forum) issues with larger drives (more skipping?). I have no idea if the issues are related to the larger drives or the particulars of their drive or enclosure, but I decided to play it safe. Also, 320G drives, not being the absolute height of technology do have a slightly better price point right now.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I bought a 320G Seagate Barracuda:
> http://www.newegg.com/product/produc...82E16822148140
> 
> 
> And a nice little Rosewill case (that's currently on sale!). Yes, it has a fan (the fan has a switch on the back to turn it on/off -- but I always keep it on -- it's quite warm in there) and some little blinking lights to show when it's being used that I am flirting with disabling:
> http://www.newegg.com/product/produc...82E16817173040
> 
> 
> Total cost ~$140.
> 
> 
> And that's ~50 hours of ADDITIONAL space beyond the internal drive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually did make a conscious decision to avoid a larger drive -- some people have reported (on another forum) issues with larger drives (more skipping?). I have no idea if the issues are related to the larger drives or the particulars of their drive or enclosure, but I decided to play it safe. Also, 320G drives, not being the absolute height of technology do have a slightly better price point right now.



Thank you very much, very helpful information. I'll probably jump into the external hard drive pool soon. It would be great if TW offered a rental STB with a larger internal drive. I guess until that happens, this is the only solution to having more storage space.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thank you very much, very helpful information. I'll probably jump into the external hard drive pool soon. It would be great if TW offered a rental STB with a larger internal drive. I guess until that happens, this is the only solution to having more storage space.



One little extra bit of info -- after I put the drive/case together and plugged the power in to the drive, I plugged in the eSATA cable into the back of the drive and then the back of the DVR (w/o even needing to power down the DVR or interrupting something that was recording on the internal drive!), and changed the channel (for some reason, this is when it searches for external drives).


At that point it says "There is an error detected on the external drive" (or something similar). Then, you have to unplug the SATA cable from the back of the DVR and plug it back in, and finally it asks you "Do you want to format?"). After that, everything works fine. But there is the little extra unplug and replug the cable step that could throw people off....


Scott


----------



## coneyparleg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No problems here in Queens, Flushing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should add, only problem was that Wright thought he was A Rod and Beltron thought he was a Deer.
> 
> 
> To the chants of _Jose_
> _Oooh weeeellllllll
> 
> oh well oh well
> 
> ooooh welllllll
> 
> ooh well oh well_



LOL!!! Yes a Deer!!!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The "press record" to get back your basic DVR functionality works better and worse than I thought -- it works better than I thought in that it starts the recording from the beginning of the buffer (I expected it to start recording when I pressed the record button), which is good, so that if my Significant Other decides that she wants to pause or rewind something, she can press record at any point (i.e. she doesn't have to remember to press it as soon as she tunes a channel); but it works worse in that I expected it to "magically" return my ability to REW/FF/Pause as soon as I hit record -- but in reality, you have to press record and then select the program to play back from the recorded program list.
> 
> 
> Skipping/drop-outs on programs that are going on the external drive seem to be at least on par (if not /better/) then that stuff that is recorded on the internal drive.....
> 
> 
> Scott



Indeed, this is the stuff I kinda "thought" would be the case for doing the "work-around" thing. There's a lot more to it than just hitting the record button every time you switch a channel. Add in the clean up process of multiple button presses to get rid of the recording and you're really increasing the attention it needs to deal with such a basic feature.


----------



## playrink

My first post here, hello to everyone.


Samsung 40" HD LCD will be delivered this Tues (UES Manh). This is my first foray in HD - really psyched but also apprehensive re: PQ of Standard Digital, which considering TW's general crapulence, I'll be watching a good deal of, particularly football & hockey. I've read thru dozens of thread pages & am still hoping for some reassurance that this investment will be worthwhile, considering reservations aired about SD & Sammy in particular


edit: it's 1080p which exacerbates things, & I've noticed differences in opinion re: HDMI & S-video viz HD vs SD


----------



## Riverside_Guy

I've been trying to find out an actually definitive answer whether my set has or doesn't have a QAM tuner. All I've read is speculation, essentially. So maybe a better question to ask is:


Has ANYONE in Manhattan who has TWC-NY service been able to plug the raw cable into the display (bypassing the STB) and have the set "tune" into a HD channel? Simple yes or no. Obviously, I am ONLY asking folks who know for sure their displays DO have QAM tuners.


It would not surprise me in the least that TWC-NY scrambles such signals so no one could receive them, QAM tuner or not. So if nobody can say "yes" it's obvious such "signals" are not available, so the fact I don't get them can not be specifically traced to the display I have. Obviously there is an assumption that some folks have sets that are actually documented to have QAM tuners. The fact Samsung says nothing about QAM may not be significant; they don't list the fact their sets have scalers or deintelacers either.


----------



## ZMike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've been trying to find out an actually definitive answer whether my set has or doesn't have a QAM tuner. All I've read is speculation, essentially. So maybe a better question to ask is:
> 
> 
> Has ANYONE in Manhattan who has TWC-NY service been able to plug the raw cable into the display (bypassing the STB) and have the set "tune" into a HD channel? Simple yes or no. Obviously, I am ONLY asking folks who know for sure their displays DO have QAM tuners.
> 
> 
> It would not surprise me in the least that TWC-NY scrambles such signals so no one could receive them, QAM tuner or not. So if nobody can say "yes" it's obvious such "signals" are not available, so the fact I don't get them can not be specifically traced to the display I have. Obviously there is an assumption that some folks have sets that are actually documented to have QAM tuners. The fact Samsung says nothing about QAM may not be significant; they don't list the fact their sets have scalers or deintelacers either.



I have a Mits HD rptv with a DTV cable connector. I have a cable connected that bypasses the SA 8300HD stb and I receive the networks in HD with the internal QAM Mits tuner. I don't find it that useful, except in the extremely rare case where the 8300HD is recording two programs and I want to watch a third HD program live.


-Mike


----------



## locogrande

I took a buddy's recommendation and switched from RCA cables to digital optical audio for my setup. [Note: have the SA 8300HD, Sharp Aquos 45GD7U, and a Sony Dreamsystem HTIB]


The audo is a bit better I guess, but - now I cannot control the volume with the cable remote. No matter what volume level I choose, a single level goes to the sony and thats what comes out.


I dont want to use the sony remote to control the volume and for some reason the cable remote won't control the sony (separate issue)


Anyone else have a similar problem and find a solution?


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've been trying to find out an actually definitive answer whether my set has or doesn't have a QAM tuner. All I've read is speculation, essentially. So maybe a better question to ask is:
> 
> 
> Has ANYONE in Manhattan who has TWC-NY service been able to plug the raw cable into the display (bypassing the STB) and have the set "tune" into a HD channel? Simple yes or no. Obviously, I am ONLY asking folks who know for sure their displays DO have QAM tuners.
> 
> 
> It would not surprise me in the least that TWC-NY scrambles such signals so no one could receive them, QAM tuner or not. So if nobody can say "yes" it's obvious such "signals" are not available, so the fact I don't get them can not be specifically traced to the display I have. Obviously there is an assumption that some folks have sets that are actually documented to have QAM tuners. The fact Samsung says nothing about QAM may not be significant; they don't list the fact their sets have scalers or deintelacers either.



Yes with Sony 34XBR960


----------



## broadwayblue

Finally pulled the trigger and ordered a 400GB SATA Seagate from Fry's.com grand opening sale ($99.99 shipped.) Hopefully I'll have it hooked up tomorrow. Thanks to all those who posted tips and such.


Any update on whether the new TWC firmware allows the 8300HD to work with HDMI switching receivers yet? I'm holding off upgrading my receiver until they work this out.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've been trying to find out an actually definitive answer whether my set has or doesn't have a QAM tuner. All I've read is speculation, essentially. So maybe a better question to ask is:
> 
> 
> Has ANYONE in Manhattan who has TWC-NY service been able to plug the raw cable into the display (bypassing the STB) and have the set "tune" into a HD channel? Simple yes or no. Obviously, I am ONLY asking folks who know for sure their displays DO have QAM tuners.
> 
> 
> It would not surprise me in the least that TWC-NY scrambles such signals so no one could receive them, QAM tuner or not. So if nobody can say "yes" it's obvious such "signals" are not available, so the fact I don't get them can not be specifically traced to the display I have. Obviously there is an assumption that some folks have sets that are actually documented to have QAM tuners. The fact Samsung says nothing about QAM may not be significant; they don't list the fact their sets have scalers or deintelacers either.



I also have a XBR960, get only Local HD


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Finally pulled the trigger and ordered a 400GB SATA Seagate from Fry's.com grand opening sale ($99.99 shipped.) Hopefully I'll have it hooked up tomorrow. Thanks to all those who posted tips and such.
> 
> 
> Any update on whether the new TWC firmware allows the 8300HD to work with HDMI switching receivers yet? I'm holding off upgrading my receiver until they work this out.




good to hear, let us know if everything works well.

I'm looking to make some storage upgrades myself.

I just hope that any future updates from TWC doesn't cause the homemade extended storage device to die.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I also have a XBR960, get only Local HD



Ah, thanks guys, I would expect it would only be the locals, but now I know that TWC-NY DOES have unscrambled HD on their wire. Seems certain my display does NOT have a QAM tuner.


Oh, shop4tech (where one can buy a eSATA box to house a HD for external use) has a 10% off coupon (GC10) AND a $10 off $30 purchase if you buy through "Google Checkout." The following box:

http://www.shop4tech.com/item5165.html 


should then become around 27 bucks, free shipping.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Indeed, this is the stuff I kinda "thought" would be the case for doing the "work-around" thing. There's a lot more to it than just hitting the record button every time you switch a channel. Add in the clean up process of multiple button presses to get rid of the recording and you're really increasing the attention it needs to deal with such a basic feature.



This is true, but I personally don't mind a couple of extra button presses if the trade-off is that I'm not always low on space!


----------



## scott_bernstein

Check out this post:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...01#post8720801


----------



## mafiakid

I'm on lower east side manhattan and my 705 and 711 is down. 705 was pixellating on and off during game 1 of the World Series on saturday. Today it is just a gray screen. 711 was working fine saturday but pixellating on and off before and now just a gray screen. Does anybody have this problem? Please check your TV and let me know if it's just me.







Thanks.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mafiakid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm on lower east side manhattan and my 705 and 711 is down. 705 was pixellating on and off during game 1 of the World Series on saturday. Today it is just a gray screen. 711 was working fine saturday but pixellating on and off before and now just a gray screen. Does anybody have this problem? Please check your TV and let me know if it's just me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.



UWS - no issues


----------



## coneyparleg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mafiakid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm on lower east side manhattan and my 705 and 711 is down. 705 was pixellating on and off during game 1 of the World Series on saturday. Today it is just a gray screen. 711 was working fine saturday but pixellating on and off before and now just a gray screen. Does anybody have this problem? Please check your TV and let me know if it's just me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.



East Harlem

Monday

705

711

741

all grey screens, TWC no help


on sunday

704, 704, 707, 707, 711, 721, 722, 741 all grey screen.


Supervisor was suposed to call and never did


me = mad


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Check out this post:
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...01#post8720801



Interesting factoid... over in the "TWC Customer Input" thread, it was stated that SDV was dependant on rolling out of the new "Mystro" IPG. Essentially, no use looking at "when" for SDV unless we are seeing Mystro!


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mafiakid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm on lower east side manhattan and my 705 and 711 is down. 705 was pixellating on and off during game 1 of the World Series on saturday. Today it is just a gray screen. 711 was working fine saturday but pixellating on and off before and now just a gray screen. Does anybody have this problem? Please check your TV and let me know if it's just me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Not an issue in the West Village, lower Manhattan head-end.


----------



## scott_bernstein

So, as some of you know, I've been keeping tabs on my SATA hard-drive upgrade here on this board, and I've reported that (as expected) the "trick play" (Pause, REW, FF) features of the DVR stop working once you hook up the external drive...


Well, this is not necessarily the case. I went away for the weekend, and with all of the liberating free disk space I had, I went a little crazy recording lots of movies.


So, I am watching some of the things I recorded last night, and happened to have the TV tuned to 702 before I started watching it. And I'll be darned if when I finished watching the stuff that I'd recorded, there wasn't a green line with a buffer that I could REW/FF/Pause when I got back to the Letterman show.


I can't explain how or why it happened (only that maybe after the external drive gets filled to a certain level it reverts back to the internal drive?). And the features haven't seemed to have returned permanently (this morning I couldn't do it).


VERY STRANGE.


I'll keep at trying to figure out the secret of getting back the trick play w/the external drive. It's all a bit mysterious....


----------



## cchervit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any update on whether the new TWC firmware allows the 8300HD to work with HDMI switching receivers yet? I'm holding off upgrading my receiver until they work this out.



had it working on an geffen-like hdmi switcher until a couple of days ago when twc must have sent an update which caused a dreaded HDCP error (my projector definitely supports hdcp). rebooted all my devices and still get the error.


btw, anyone know for sure if twc sent out an update or has something suddenly "broke" in my setup that i should be looking into? has anyone else got this HDCP error as of two/three days ago?


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cchervit* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> had it working on an geffen-like hdmi switcher until a couple of days ago when twc must have sent an update which caused a dreaded HDCP error (my projector definitely supports hdcp). rebooted all my devices and still get the error.
> 
> 
> btw, anyone know for sure if twc sent out an update or has something suddenly "broke" in my setup that i should be looking into? has anyone else got this HDCP error as of two/three days ago?



I am not aware of any update sent to my 8300HD. Nothing on my box (version-wise, nor date-wise in the diagnostic screens) would indicate that any new software has been downloaded by it for weeks.


I am not using an HDMI switcher, though.


I'm slightly bemused about all of the HDMI issues that people are having, because in all honesty, if I were having HDMI problems, I'd switch right back to Component in a heartbeat. The picture quality is extremely close between the 2 different hook-ups. So close, to me, as to be insignificant, which leaves me mystified as to why so many people are working so hard to get HDMI working when they can just use the component outputs.....


Scott


----------



## cofalt

Hello,


I have my 8300HD connected to my panasonic plasma via a component cable. For the first year of this set up I was able to use my panasonic's JUST and ZOOM aspect ratio functions when watching SD. For the last month though I've been stuck with just 4:3 and 16:9. I've gone inside the 8300HD to adjust aspect ratio settings, but not matter what combo I try I seem to have completely lost the ability to ZOOM or JUST.


Any tips?


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cofalt* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> I have my 8300HD connected to my panasonic plasma via a component cable. For the first year of this set up I was able to use my panasonic's JUST and ZOOM aspect ratio functions when watching SD. For the last month though I've been stuck with just 4:3 and 16:9. I've gone inside the 8300HD to adjust aspect ratio settings, but not matter what combo I try I seem to have completely lost the ability to ZOOM or JUST.
> 
> 
> Any tips?



This will often happen if your box is configured to only output 720p or 1080i because some TVs won't allow you to zoom hi-def content. Try going into the advanced settings menu, go into "Output formats", and make sure to select 480p as an output format. Then you should be OK.


If that doesn't work, try switching to Component instead of HDMI inputs/outputs and see if that helps.


----------



## cofalt

Thanks so much for the suggestion. I had it set to output all formats, but maybe this switched. I'll try it tonight.


Little confused by your second suggestion: _If that doesn't work, try switching to Component instead of HDMI inputs/outputs and see if that helps._


By switching, do you mean a specific setting, or the cords themselves? I'm currently using component cables, not HDMI, to connect my Panny and 8300. Thanks again.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cofalt* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Little confused by your second suggestion: _If that doesn't work, try switching to Component instead of HDMI inputs/outputs and see if that helps._
> 
> 
> By switching, do you mean a specific setting, or the cords themselves? I'm currently using component cables, not HDMI, to connect my Panny and 8300. Thanks again.



Yes, you got the idea of what I was saying. Most people here seem to be hooked up via HDMI cables....but since you're already running over component, I guess that's not your issue.


Good luck!


Scott


----------



## laddie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cchervit* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> had it working on an geffen-like hdmi switcher until a couple of days ago when twc must have sent an update which caused a dreaded HDCP error (my projector definitely supports hdcp). rebooted all my devices and still get the error.
> 
> 
> btw, anyone know for sure if twc sent out an update or has something suddenly "broke" in my setup that i should be looking into? has anyone else got this HDCP error as of two/three days ago?



Happened to me a few times right after the recent software update. I use the Monprice 5 x 1 switcher.


The first time it would not go away, with multiple reboots, until I called TWC. Some very belittling CSR was telling me that I had my cables hooked up incorrectly. After about five minutes of his insulting insistence I asked to be put on to his supervisor. While on hold my box miraculously came back up.


Since then, about three time, it comes back on the first reboot.


----------



## AndyHDTV

Just got my Cable Bill. No mention of any HD channels being added. did said this:


"Effective November 1: WFME launches on channel 96"


I really hope they didn't just add another analog channel?


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just got my Cable Bill. No mention of any HD channels being added. did said this:
> 
> 
> "Effective November 1: WFME launches on channel 96"
> 
> 
> I really hope they didn't just add another analog channel?



Probably not analog (96 will be a digital channel), but a quick search leads to:
http://www.wfme-tv.com/ 


Ugh -- another religious channel. How many religious channels can someone watch?


What a waste of bandwidth!!!!


----------



## coneyparleg

anyone else getting grey screens on 705, 711, 721, 722, 741. TW rep unhelpful, supervisor never called me back. 1st i talked to 2 days said my signal strength was strong, and resent the signals, yet no avail. now they want to send a tech to see if I need a new box, how could that be if I get all the other hd channels? Anyone have any suggestions for a fix?

THX


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just got my Cable Bill. No mention of any HD channels being added. did said this:
> 
> 
> "Effective November 1: WFME launches on channel 96"
> 
> 
> I really hope they didn't just add another analog channel?


 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WFME-TV 


It operates primarly through its digital channel.... so 96 most likely won't be analog...


While i don't exactly care for its programming... I still think all local digital broadcast channels should be made available on cable... just on principle...


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coneyparleg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> anyone else getting grey screens on 705, 711, 721, 722, 741. TW rep unhelpful, supervisor never called me back. 1st i talked to 2 days said my signal strength was strong, and resent the signals, yet no avail. now they want to send a tech to see if I need a new box, how could that be if I get all the other hd channels? Anyone have any suggestions for a fix?
> 
> THX




Mine is OK


----------



## mafiakid

Hey coneyparleg, I still have the same problem with 705 & 711, gray screen. Called TWC last night, did a reboot, and they sent a signal and said nothing was wrong with the line. Then the CSR took my IP addr from ch.996 and put a ticket to their IT dept which will take 24-48 hrs. If nothing happens after that he told me to call back them back to further escalate it.


Which box do you have? I have the SA3250 using component. I enabled 480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i in the settings. I am thinking of disabling them and reboot since it was disabled when I first got the box. Let me know if you have any luck figuring this out.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cchervit* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> had it working on an geffen-like hdmi switcher until a couple of days ago when twc must have sent an update which caused a dreaded HDCP error (my projector definitely supports hdcp). rebooted all my devices and still get the error.
> 
> 
> btw, anyone know for sure if twc sent out an update or has something suddenly "broke" in my setup that i should be looking into? has anyone else got this HDCP error as of two/three days ago?



I was actually asking if anyone was passing their 8300HD through an HDMI switching AV receiver, as this has been the big problem up to this point. I'm not aware of anyone having success with this yet.


I have my 8300HD hooked up to a monoprice 2x1 HDMI switcher and it was working very well until recently. Now it's a lot more flaky...and it often doesn't get a handshake when I power the system on. I've found that if I toggle the switcher to the other input and then back to the cable box the handshake is made.


----------



## broadwayblue

So I got my 400GB Seagate drive today and installed it in my external enclosure...but when I connect it to the 8300 I keep getting error messages. I read the post above that says to unplug the cable from the 8300 and replug...but still the same error. It keeps telling me to check the power and data cables...I know the power is connected because the enclosure light is on. Is there a right and a wrong way to plug the eSATA cable in?


----------



## ZMike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So I got my 400GB Seagate drive today and installed it in my external enclosure...but when I connect it to the 8300 I keep getting error messages. I read the post above that says to unplug the cable from the 8300 and replug...but still the same error. It keeps telling me to check the power and data cables...I know the power is connected because the enclosure light is on. Is there a right and a wrong way to plug the eSATA cable in?



I had the same problem when I followed the instructions of several members. It seems that installation is not the same for everyone. You will eventually get yours to work. I got one of my two 8300HD's to work by pulling the plug on the 8300HD with the eSATA drive on, and then re-plugging (hard re-boot). I got my other one to work by switching off the eSATA drive and switching it back on while the 8300HD was on. The 8300HD was in diagnostic mode and on the drives page when I did it, so I saw the increase in total storage capacity immediately when it installed and formatted.


Good luck...


-Mike


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ZMike* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I had the same problem when I followed the instructions of several members. It seems that installation is not the same for everyone. You will eventually get yours to work. I got one of my two 8300HD's to work by pulling the plug on the 8300HD with the eSATA drive on, and then re-plugging (hard re-boot). I got my other one to work by switching off the eSATA drive and switching it back on while the 8300HD was on. The 8300HD was in diagnostic mode and on the drives page when I did it, so I saw the increase in total storage capacity immediately when it installed and formatted.
> 
> 
> Good luck...
> 
> 
> -Mike




Thanks for the tip...I'll try the hard re-boot method tonight. Sorry for asking as I'm sure it's been posted a hundred times already...but how do you get into the diagnostic mode?


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So I got my 400GB Seagate drive today and installed it in my external enclosure...but when I connect it to the 8300 I keep getting error messages. I read the post above that says to unplug the cable from the 8300 and replug...but still the same error. It keeps telling me to check the power and data cables...I know the power is connected because the enclosure light is on. Is there a right and a wrong way to plug the eSATA cable in?



Make sure that your drive is set for 1.5G output and not 3G output. The Seagate drive that I bought has a jumper to control the speed of its output (mine was shipped set for the slower speed), allowing for either speed. I think the 8300HD wants the slower of the 2 speeds.


Scott


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So I got my 400GB Seagate drive today and installed it in my external enclosure...but when I connect it to the 8300 I keep getting error messages. I read the post above that says to unplug the cable from the 8300 and replug...but still the same error. It keeps telling me to check the power and data cables...I know the power is connected because the enclosure light is on. Is there a right and a wrong way to plug the eSATA cable in?



One other thing -- when I plugged it in, I had to change the channel for the drive to be recognized.


My experience was this:

Drive is on and powered up with eSata cable plugged into it.

Plug eSata cable into the 8300HD.

Change channel.

Get error message.

Unplug eSata cable from back of 8300.

Plug eSata cable back in.

Change channel.

Get popup asking you to format.

Done.


----------



## coneyparleg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mafiakid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey coneyparleg, I still have the same problem with 705 & 711, gray screen. Called TWC last night, did a reboot, and they sent a signal and said nothing was wrong with the line. Then the CSR took my IP addr from ch.996 and put a ticket to their IT dept which will take 24-48 hrs. If nothing happens after that he told me to call back them back to further escalate it.
> 
> 
> Which box do you have? I have the SA3250 using component. I enabled 480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i in the settings. I am thinking of disabling them and reboot since it was disabled when I first got the box. Let me know if you have any luck figuring this out.



I'm using a 8300 hd dvr

same routine as you except "escalating it" resulted in not even a reboot just some kid who wanted off the phone and was quick to try an schedule a visit, but no weekedn visits were available and neither were managers. This unaccomadating behavior prompted me to send a nice little note to DOITT - depoartment of something or other. Complaints to them results in quick call backs from TWC, I'm still waiting for the originally promised call back.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ZMike* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I had the same problem when I followed the instructions of several members. It seems that installation is not the same for everyone. You will eventually get yours to work. I got one of my two 8300HD's to work by pulling the plug on the 8300HD with the eSATA drive on, and then re-plugging (hard re-boot). I got my other one to work by switching off the eSATA drive and switching it back on while the 8300HD was on. The 8300HD was in diagnostic mode and on the drives page when I did it, so I saw the increase in total storage capacity immediately when it installed and formatted.
> 
> 
> Good luck...
> 
> 
> -Mike



Thanks for the advice...pulled out the power cord from the 8300HD, and when I plugged it back it it asked me to format the external drive. now I'm in business! wonder how many hours 560GB (less overhead) gives me?


So can anyone tell me how to enter diagnostic mode?


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So can anyone tell me how to enter diagnostic mode?



Hold down the exit button & the Select button on the STB


and go to channel 1999


----------



## Paul Chiu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...wonder how many hours 560GB (less overhead) gives me?
> 
> ....



It's about 6.5GB per hour for HD 1080i material. I believe it is the same for 720p. I do not know what size is for SD material.


For a 560GB drive, you'll likely only get 520GB of real storage space.

So you will get about 80 hours of HDTV recordings. 40 HD movies....


Paul


----------



## broadwayblue

The last few weeks my 8300HD has been acting a bit strangely. One annoying issue that has been occuring involves it recording shows even after I have cancelled the recording. Just tonight I stopped the recording of the Rangers game on 712 sometime shortly after 9pm (the recording was scheduled from 7 to 11:30.) Lost was also recording on 707 from 9 to 10. I then started watching Criminal Minds live. However at some point during the show the box switched back to 712 and began recording again. I went to the list and stopped the recording. Then I changed the channel back to Criminal Minds and finished watching the show. At 10 I tuned to 706 and started watching another show. About 2 minutes in the box again switched the channel back to 712 and started recording again. Once again I stopped the recording and switched back to 706. For the past 15 minutes it has let me watch without interruption. Any idea why it is doing this?


----------



## mafiakid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coneyparleg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm using a 8300 hd dvr
> 
> same routine as you except "escalating it" resulted in not even a reboot just some kid who wanted off the phone and was quick to try an schedule a visit, but no weekedn visits were available and neither were managers. This unaccomadating behavior prompted me to send a nice little note to DOITT - depoartment of something or other. Complaints to them results in quick call backs from TWC, I'm still waiting for the originally promised call back.



Yes! I figured it out. After I called TWC and schedule a tech to come over. I unpluged the converter. 3 hours later I plugged it back in and all my grayed out channels are back to normal!!







Cablebox mustve been over-heating in my entertainment stand. Customer rep offered to credit me the days till the tech come to fix it. I shouldve waited till then to cancel the appointment.


Anyone know if there is a fan I can use for the SA3250? I am thinking of getting a USB cooling fan since it has an USB input.


----------



## coneyparleg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mafiakid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes! I figured it out. After I called TWC and schedule a tech to come over. I unpluged the converter. 3 hours later I plugged it back in and all my grayed out channels are back to normal!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cablebox mustve been over-heating in my entertainment stand. Customer rep offered to credit me the days till the tech come to fix it. I shouldve waited till then to cancel the appointment.
> 
> 
> Anyone know if there is a fan I can use for the SA3250? I am thinking of getting a USB cooling fan since it has an USB input.




thanks I'll let you know if this works for me


----------



## ANGEL 35

I dont know if im in the right place is any one having problems with TWC Road runner EMAILin NYC Thank you.


----------



## rbienstock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The last few weeks my 8300HD has been acting a bit strangely. One annoying issue that has been occuring involves it recording shows even after I have cancelled the recording. Just tonight I stopped the recording of the Rangers game on 712 sometime shortly after 9pm (the recording was scheduled from 7 to 11:30.) Lost was also recording on 707 from 9 to 10. I then started watching Criminal Minds live. However at some point during the show the box switched back to 712 and began recording again. I went to the list and stopped the recording. Then I changed the channel back to Criminal Minds and finished watching the show. At 10 I tuned to 706 and started watching another show. About 2 minutes in the box again switched the channel back to 712 and started recording again. Once again I stopped the recording and switched back to 706. For the past 15 minutes it has let me watch without interruption. Any idea why it is doing this?



I don't know for sure, but I have an idea. I've noticed that ever since the new software revision, that when you stop a currently recording program, the recording remains on the list of shows to be recorded (i.e., it still shows up when you turn the list on and press B). When this occurs, the show can, and usually does, restart recording. Likewise, when you delete a yet to be recorded show from the list of to be recorded shows, that it now remains on the list with a stop icon instead of disapearing entirely as it had previously done. This show may actually wind up recording and you have to delete the entry a second time, causing the entry to disapear, to guarantee that the recording won't occur. I think that these two processes interact with each other. I have found a way to get the stopped recording from turning on again: (1) stop the recording, (2) go into the list, press B and delete the item from the list of to-be-recorded shows, (3) delete the entry that will remain on the list but with a stop symbol. The entry should now be entirely gone from the list. If not, repeat steps 2 and 3 until it is. (4) [optional] delete the entry for the partially recorded show from your list of recorded shows.


----------



## rbienstock

I've noticed that ever since I've added an eSATA drive to my 8300HD, that many recordings wind up ending about 5-10 minutes before the end of the actual show. This is not like the way that recordings might have stopped previously, where the listing of the show's record time might say something lile 9:00 - 9:46 with the times listed in yellow. With these shows, the times will be shown as 9:00-10:00 and be in white, but the end of the show is missing (and the green bar on the status line doesn't reach to the hour mark). So the 8300 appears to think that it has recorded the show, it is just that it really stopped recording before the end. This is really annoying as it almost always cuts out before an important part of the show (like right before the verdict on Law & Order). Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## coneyparleg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mafiakid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes! I figured it out. After I called TWC and schedule a tech to come over. I unpluged the converter. 3 hours later I plugged it back in and all my grayed out channels are back to normal!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cablebox mustve been over-heating in my entertainment stand. Customer rep offered to credit me the days till the tech come to fix it. I shouldve waited till then to cancel the appointment.
> 
> 
> Anyone know if there is a fan I can use for the SA3250? I am thinking of getting a USB cooling fan since it has an USB input.




Nope didn't work for me. I switched for a new box at 23rd street (made 10/8/06) and I'll post if that fixes the issue. This way we know if these kind of issues are symptoms of problems with the box


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rbienstock* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't know for sure, but I have an idea. I've noticed that ever since the new software revision, that when you stop a currently recording program, the recording remains on the list of shows to be recorded (i.e., it still shows up when you turn the list on and press B). When this occurs, the show can, and usually does, restart recording. Likewise, when you delete a yet to be recorded show from the list of to be recorded shows, that it now remains on the list with a stop icon instead of disapearing entirely as it had previously done. This show may actually wind up recording and you have to delete the entry a second time, causing the entry to disapear, to guarantee that the recording won't occur. I think that these two processes interact with each other. I have found a way to get the stopped recording from turning on again: (1) stop the recording, (2) go into the list, press B and delete the item from the list of to-be-recorded shows, (3) delete the entry that will remain on the list but with a stop symbol. The entry should now be entirely gone from the list. If not, repeat steps 2 and 3 until it is. (4) [optional] delete the entry for the partially recorded show from your list of recorded shows.



But what am I to do when I have this particular program (Rangers game) set to record every time it airs? I don't want to delete all references to it and then have to reschedule the recording every time. Seems like the software should be smart enough to know that I just stopped a particular recording and wait until the next time it's on before recording again.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> But what am I to do when I have this particular program (Rangers game) set to record every time it airs? I don't want to delete all references to it and then have to reschedule the recording every time. Seems like the software should be smart enough to know that I just stopped a particular recording and wait until the next time it's on before recording again.



Yeah, I've noticed this as well. When I stopped a recurring recording in progress, but didn't cancel it from the future recordings screen, it does restart immediately after I've stopped it. Definitely a bug.


But on the other hand, recordings that you cancel (and have a circle with a slash in front of them in the future recordings screen) will NOT record. You do not have to do the double delete to make sure they won't record.


----------



## coneyparleg

problem was my box now we know


----------



## cchervit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So, as some of you know, I've been keeping tabs on my SATA hard-drive upgrade here on this board, and I've reported that (as expected) the "trick play" (Pause, REW, FF) features of the DVR stop working once you hook up the external drive...
> 
> 
> I'll keep at trying to figure out the secret of getting back the trick play w/the external drive. It's all a bit mysterious....



have you figured this out? i miss the VCR controls!


----------



## rerun712

World Series? HD? Hmmm.....


----------



## JR_in_NYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rerun712* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> World Series? HD? Hmmm.....



Yeah, no HD World Series in Park Slope. Man Fox is lousy when it comes to HD.


----------



## chopsueychris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rerun712* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> World Series? HD? Hmmm.....



yeah im not watching it either now.


freaking artifcating to no end still, and the fact we are still forced to pay for foxhd and sny hd when all the feeds do is get messed up day after day is bs.


but game 3 of the world series not in hd is disturbing.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chopsueychris* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> yeah im not watching it either now.
> 
> 
> freaking artifcating to no end still, and the fact we are still forced to pay for foxhd and sny hd when all the feeds do is get messed up day after day is bs.
> 
> 
> but game 3 of the world series not in hd is disturbing.



Its Game 4... and technical problems happen...


But at least its not Time Warner's fault...


----------



## rbienstock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> But what am I to do when I have this particular program (Rangers game) set to record every time it airs? I don't want to delete all references to it and then have to reschedule the recording every time. Seems like the software should be smart enough to know that I just stopped a particular recording and wait until the next time it's on before recording again.



It doesn't work that way. When you pull up the list and press B, you get a list of upcoming individual episodes, and deleting anything there has no effect on repeat recordings (which are controlled on tab C).


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rbienstock* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It doesn't work that way. When you pull up the list and press B, you get a list of upcoming individual episodes, and deleting anything there has no effect on repeat recordings (which are controlled on tab C).




OK, that makes sense. Guess I can go that route until they fix the bug. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## ngibsonn

Is anyone using a PChdtv card in Manhattan and getting hdtv channels? I've been banging my head against the wall trying to get this card to work and I'm just wondering if it's even possible. I actually have a friend who works at PChdtv so I know the card is ok and I'm doing the scans properly. I just can't get any HD frequencies no matter what I try QAM/256/64 VSB_8...


As long as I know it's something that can be done then I'll keep plugging away and get it to work.


Thanks


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cchervit* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> have you figured this out? i miss the VCR controls!



I have some idea, but not 100% sure yet. I've been finding that when you record something that gets recorded on the internal hard drive, you get your "trick play" buffer back; but as soon as you record something onto the external drive, you lose it again. How you figure out which drive something is going to get recorded on is another matter entirely.....I think it always tries to record on the drive that has the most free space on it.....


----------



## AndyHDTV

 http://broadcastingcable.com/article/CA6381154.html 


"As the first NBC owned-and-operated station to offer high-definition newscasts, WNBC New York has served as a high-tech proving ground for other stations in the NBC group with various pieces of HDTV equipment.


Now WNBC's most important technical test is just getting under way: the station's evaluation of Sony XDCAM, which records video on removable optical discs. The NBC station group is searching for a fresh newsgathering format to replace aging Panasonic DVCPRO tape equipment at its 10 stations and hopes to make a decision by next summer.



To that end, WNBC has begun deploying 30 XDCAM cameras among its news crews. We're about halfway through, and we'll be completely rolled out by the end of October, says Matt Braatz, regional VP of technology, NBC TV Stations.


The new Sony cameras are allowing WNBC, which launched its high-def newscasts with HD pictures from its studio and helicopter but has been relying on standard-definition, 4:3-aspect-ratio cameras in the field, to begin producing live remotes in the widescreen 16:9 format.


Only a handful of those cameras are high-def versions of the XDCAM format, however. So for now, WNBC will mainly be upconverting widescreen SD pictures from the field. That will still be a substantial improvement for HD viewers, says Dan Forman, senior VP, news, and station manager, WNBC.


The average viewer probably won't be able to tell the difference, says Forman, who adds that WNBC hopes to shift to full HD field production in the next six to 12 months. He notes that some footage, such as video contributed from other affiliates, will continue to be shown in 4:3 with a subtle graphic treatment in the side panels.


The station launched high-definition news on Sept. 13, concurrent with the HD debut of NBC's Today, and is offering 28 hours of high-def news and sports programming each week.


A major stumbling block to HD field production is getting high-bandwidth HD video back to the station. While WNBC does have one HD-capable news van, the station is waiting to install new digital microwave gear that will support high-definition links across the New York market, as part of the 2 GHz Relocation Process being conducted by Sprint Nextel.


The XDCAM HD cameras have been used to produce a few edited packages, such as a segment during the premiere HD newscast that explained the new format to viewers. In those instances, field footage has been physically brought back to the station and edited there.


Interoperability between different vendors' equipment is the main stumbling block, says Braatz, citing the effort to get Sony's high-definition codec to work well with Avid's nonlinear editing systems.


Part of the reason we haven't gone full high-def in the field is the editing workflow, he says. We still have some work to do with vendors on really improving the workflow. 


As a standard-definition newsgathering format, XDCAM is working well so far, says Braatz. One of the format's selling points over Panasonic's solid-state P2 system was that, as WNBC gradually shifted from DVCPRO tape, it could still replicate a tape-based workflow by taking an XDCAM disc and editing it linearly.


It's allowed us to do a step-by-step transition, he says.


WNBC's move to HD has also resulted in a tighter integration with the network's news operations at 30 Rock in New York. The station has now tied its routing system into the network's routing system and shares editing-storage capacity with NBC News' large Avid Unity ISIS system.


Key equipment includes a Sony MVS-8000A production switcher, Calrec digital audio console, Evertz virtual monitor wall, Grass Valley Trinix router, Pinnacle Deko 3000 graphics systems, and Miranda upconversion and downconversion gear.


Going HD hasn't required any significant adjustments to lighting or makeup at WNBC, despite initial concerns by on-air talent that they wouldn't look as good in the new format. Says Forman, By and large, we've found they look better. "


----------



## UESGuy

Hi folks, new to this forum and I've been trying to educate myself by reading past posts and now have some questions. I'm in Manhattan using TWC so this thread has been very interesting to me. I don't have HD yet, but am looking to get a set around Christmas time. I'm looking to get the Sharp Aquos LC-37D90U and from TWC I've learned I'll be getting a SA8300HD set top box. With that in mind, here are the questions that have occurred to me from reading this thread:


1. I see a lot of complaints about failed or artifact-filled HD channels, particularly for sporting events. Does this mean that you have HD problems the majority of the time, or is this a case of only the complaints being visible on a message board since why bother posting that you have no problems?


2. When you have a problem on an HD channel, you can still just switch to the regular channel instead, right? Seems totally obvious to me that if Fox HD is out you can still grab regular ol' channel 5, but there are no stupid questions right?










3. Do we have any word about when the 8300 box will be replaced by whatever is next? I don't hear good things about this box, and I'm wondering when improvements will arrive.


4. I know that HD is going to get better in time with more choice and better reliability, but those of you on HD now, is it worth the current hassles? I'm not forced to upgrade yet, but from what I've been researching this strikes me as a reasonable time to switch. Agree?


Thanks for all the good information you have provided so far. It's been very helpful to see real-world performance being talked about.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UESGuy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 1. I see a lot of complaints about failed or artifact-filled HD channels, particularly for sporting events. Does this mean that you have HD problems the majority of the time, or is this a case of only the complaints being visible on a message board since why bother posting that you have no problems?



I think that it's sort of the "squeaky wheel" issue -- people don't post to say "Gee, my HD looks GREAT today!", which (IMO) it generally does. On the whole, I have very few problems with my HD picture, and I'm sure that most people will generally agree with this statement.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UESGuy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 2. When you have a problem on an HD channel, you can still just switch to the regular channel instead, right?



Yes! But, once you go HD, you'll NEVER want to tune to an SD channel again. The compressed SD channels look horrible in HD



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UESGuy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 3. Do we have any word about when the 8300 box will be replaced by whatever is next? I don't hear good things about this box, and I'm wondering when improvements will arrive.



I am not aware of any replacement coming down the pipe for the 8300. I haven't (and I just checked again) seen any new product announcements from Scientifc Atlanta who supplies these boxes, so you'll be waiting a LONG time before anything comes along to replace the 8300HD.


It's really not as bad as you think -- again, I think it's the squeaky wheel syndrome -- the 8300 is not a TIVO, but otherwise, it's the best thing out there. It generally does a very good job at what it purports to do, but people like to complain....



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UESGuy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 4. I know that HD is going to get better in time with more choice and better reliability, but those of you on HD now, is it worth the current hassles? I'm not forced to upgrade yet, but from what I've been researching this strikes me as a reasonable time to switch.



Yes! Prices are reasonable for HDTVs, and the quality difference is tremendous. It's hard to go back to watching SD TV after spending any amount of time with an HD picture.


Your premise that HD is going to get better is somewhat suspect, though, as most HD content providers seem to slowly be degrading their signal quality -- broadcast stations by adding more subchannels that steal bandwidth from the HD picture, cable companies by compressing the signal to fit more channels into their allotted bandwidth, and satellite companies by lessening the resolution of the picture....


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UESGuy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> from TWC I've learned I'll be getting a SA8300HD set top box.



Only if you want one. The 8300HD is both a STB and a DVR. If you don't want a DVR, TWCNYC can give you a plain HD-STB. If your TV supports it, TWCNYC can also supply a cable card, eliminating the need for any box, but not supporting viewing video-on-demand programs.


----------



## UESGuy

Thanks for the detailed reply, Scott. Right now I have a decade-old 27" TV hooked up to TWC digital cable DVR box. I enjoy digital cable though I notice the artifacts on occasion. So if the problems are occasional, I can live with that. Reading the World Series and football comments had me worried that problems occur more often than not. Good to know that's not the case.


When you say SD channels look bad on HD, do you mean just because you get used to HD and so it suffers in comparison? Or does it look objectively worse on an HD set than digital cable does on a SD set? I mean, I'm used to SD now. If I got my HD set and only watched SD channels, would it look the same to me, or would it look worse?


----------



## Meteor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ngibsonn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is anyone using a PChdtv card in Manhattan and getting hdtv channels? I've been banging my head against the wall trying to get this card to work and I'm just wondering if it's even possible. I actually have a friend who works at PChdtv so I know the card is ok and I'm doing the scans properly. I just can't get any HD frequencies no matter what I try QAM/256/64 VSB_8...
> 
> 
> As long as I know it's something that can be done then I'll keep plugging away and get it to work.
> 
> 
> Thanks



make sure you have a strong signal, try at the cable entrance with no splitters.

If your PChdtv card is ok you should pick up some QAM channels.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UESGuy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When you say SD channels look bad on HD, do you mean just because you get used to HD and so it suffers in comparison? Or does it look objectively worse on an HD set than digital cable does on a SD set? I mean, I'm used to SD now. If I got my HD set and only watched SD channels, would it look the same to me, or would it look worse?



I think it depends on what size display you have. I do 99% of my viewing on a HD front projector throwing a 112" diagonal image. Needless to say, 240 lines of resolution looks like garbage at that size. As a result I watch maybe 2 to 3 shows (at most) a week that aren't in HD. For me it's not even worth considering...HD is just far and away superior. Now at 37" SD won't look nearly as bad...but it still won't impress you once you're used to HD.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UESGuy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When you say SD channels look bad on HD, do you mean just because you get used to HD and so it suffers in comparison? Or does it look objectively worse on an HD set than digital cable does on a SD set? I mean, I'm used to SD now. If I got my HD set and only watched SD channels, would it look the same to me, or would it look worse?



The reason the SD channels look worse is that you can see much more detail on an HDTV, and you can see the flaws in the SD signal more apparently.


----------



## holl_ands

Most SD channels look "washed out", indicating that they are NOT using the full dynamic range

(SD and HD use the same 8-bits x 3 colors = 24-bit color pallet).

Legacy analog recorder/players and digital recorder/players employing 6-bit A/D converters

(which were "state of the art" a few years ago) can severely reduce the video dynamic range.


HDTV's are optimized to display the full range of the HD (and SD) color pallet.

If the input signal has a very limited range between the darkest blacks and the brightest whites,

then it will look "washed out" on an HDTV.


On the other hand, conventional TV CRT's are optimized to display video with a compressed video range,

matching it to the CRT's dynamic range.


There are also other factors involved....


----------



## UESGuy

Very interesting. So let's say there's a channel I like that is not yet HD. Since the only way to watch it in the future is via SD on my HDTV, does that mean I won't want to watch that channel any more? Or is it not that bad?


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UESGuy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Very interesting. So let's say there's a channel I like that is not yet HD. Since the only way to watch it in the future is via SD on my HDTV, does that mean I won't want to watch that channel any more? Or is it not that bad?



Simply put, you won't want to watch it any more because it isn't in HD. That's really all there is to it. Once you go HD you can't go back.


----------



## UESGuy

Ugh. My favorite channel is TCM. But what can I do? I'm already used to some of the movies being less than perfect, so I will grin and bear it.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UESGuy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the detailed reply, Scott. Right now I have a decade-old 27" TV hooked up to TWC digital cable DVR box. I enjoy digital cable though I notice the artifacts on occasion. So if the problems are occasional, I can live with that. Reading the World Series and football comments had me worried that problems occur more often than not. Good to know that's not the case.
> 
> 
> When you say SD channels look bad on HD, do you mean just because you get used to HD and so it suffers in comparison? Or does it look objectively worse on an HD set than digital cable does on a SD set? I mean, I'm used to SD now. If I got my HD set and only watched SD channels, would it look the same to me, or would it look worse?



IMO, SD looks a =lot= worse on my Pioneer plasma HDTV than it looked on my non-hi def SONY 32" TV from a few years ago. Or better yet, I'd say the SD stations on my Pioneer range widely from mediocre-at-best, to poor, depending on the programming. Maybe, as someone else posted, it's because it picks up the flaws or magnifies the flaws inherent on the SD signal, i don't know, but *one* thing's for sure...definitely once you go HD, you'll =never= want to go back to SD, unless there's no choice in the matter.


----------



## Maurice2

EDTV sets are best for SD programs, while allowing you to enjoy HD programs with a quality rivaling that of HDTV sets (with a good set and at the proper viewing distance -- in my case about 9 feet). I have a Panasonic TH-42PWD6UY since two years ago and have been totally satisfied with it. One thing I do, which may partly explain the success I have with SD programs, is run a cable from the S-video connection on the STB to the S-video input of my Panasonic DVD recorder (DMR-E30); there the signal is upconverted to component and passed on to the TV thru component: in other words -- STB to recorder thru S-video, and recorder to TV thru component (the signal simply passes thru the recorder, which somehow improves its quality). For HD programs, the connection is from STB directly to TV thru component. I use a component switcher in my receiver to switch from one to the other.


----------



## visual insanity

Hi guys. Quick question. Sorry but this thread is just too huge to read right now. I'm looking to get an HD set soon. Right now I have Direct TV. All this talk about HD-Lite has me wondering whether I should drop Direct TV and switch to TWCNYC once I get my new TV.


So for those of you in the know....is the HD quality for TWC here in the New York City area better than Direct TV's HD-Lite? Or is TWCNYC also pumping out HD-Lite?


I would hate to spend lots of money on a new HD set only to know that I'm not getting the best possible picture.


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maurice2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> EDTV sets are best for SD programs, while allowing you to enjoy HD programs with a quality rivaling that of HDTV sets (with a good set and at the proper viewing distance -- in my case about 9 feet). I have a Panasonic TH-42PWD6UY since two years ago and have been totally satisfied with it. One thing I do, which may partly explain the success I have with SD programs, is run a cable from the S-video connection on the STB to the S-video input of my Panasonic DVD recorder (DMR-E30); there the signal is upconverted to component and passed on to the TV thru component: in other words -- STB to recorder thru S-video, and recorder to TV thru component (the signal simply passes thru the recorder, which somehow improves its quality). For HD programs, the connection is from STB directly to TV thru component. I use a component switcher in my receiver to switch from one to the other.



Theoretically, this should not improve the PQ as it is still S-video no matter how it is upconverted. I'm not questioning your statement however, and I may even give the method a try. How would you say PQ is improved?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> IMO, SD looks a =lot= worse on my Pioneer plasma HDTV than it looked on my non-hi def SONY 32" TV from a few years ago...



There are a number of factors going on here. And I'm coming from someone who had a top of the line 32" XBR CRT from 5 years ago to a 40" HD LCD. First, looking at ALL the SD channels and you'll see a GREAT variety of PQ. The premiums (HBO, etc.). always looked far better than other cable channels and 10 times better than the broadcast channels (and back when the locals came to me analog. They were almost unwatchable). Right now, with thee best CRT money can buy, you can set up a channels that looks horrid compared to a good quality signal from a HBO.


IMO one issue a lot of folks may overlook is viewing distance. The human eye is an amazing instrument, it can actually compensate a lot more than folks may understand. One of the nice things about HD is that given all the additional resolution, one can move closer to the screen without seeing the kind of PQ drop-off that happened with SD. I suspect some may find that getting back a little farther would "improve" the perceived quality of the SD.


There's also source material to consider. Video source makes for a far more impressive HD picture than that digitized from film. Then add in the artistic choice of the film-maker. A good friend of mine always shoots Fuji stock (too oversaturated for my taste) AND has it developed to get more saturation out of it. She's fine with it, it looks nuclear to me, I hate it! Looks at home some directors add "grit" by producing a very grainy look. Take something like Speilberg's War of the World in HD in a room with 10 people and I'd bet you 4 or more would swear it's SD (if I were to pick put 10 minutes of different scenes, I'd bet that number could go to 8).


Generally, I find SD on my HD LCD to not be that different in PQ from my XBR CRT. Now that I've been doing this for a while, I suspect the AR is be an actualy bigger factor! i.e. I am more "annoyed" at SD because it does not use the whole screen!


----------



## timewaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So, as some of you know, I've been keeping tabs on my SATA hard-drive upgrade here on this board, and I've reported that (as expected) the "trick play" (Pause, REW, FF) features of the DVR stop working once you hook up the external drive...
> 
> 
> Well, this is not necessarily the case. I went away for the weekend, and with all of the liberating free disk space I had, I went a little crazy recording lots of movies.
> 
> 
> So, I am watching some of the things I recorded last night, and happened to have the TV tuned to 702 before I started watching it. And I'll be darned if when I finished watching the stuff that I'd recorded, there wasn't a green line with a buffer that I could REW/FF/Pause when I got back to the Letterman show.
> 
> 
> I can't explain how or why it happened (only that maybe after the external drive gets filled to a certain level it reverts back to the internal drive?). And the features haven't seemed to have returned permanently (this morning I couldn't do it).
> 
> 
> VERY STRANGE.
> 
> 
> I'll keep at trying to figure out the secret of getting back the trick play w/the external drive. It's all a bit mysterious....




Did you fill up your external drive and delete some shows on your internal drive?

I read that this might fix the live buffer problem.


----------



## Maurice2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Theoretically, this should not improve the PQ as it is still S-video no matter how it is upconverted. I'm not questioning your statement however, and I may even give the method a try. How would you say PQ is improved?



Clearer PQ. I tried S-video output from STB directly to S-video input on TV and it was more fuzzy, that's how I know that the setup I have gives a clearer picture. Sometimes it's so good that I have difficulty telling if it's a SD or HD program! (I'm not kidding). Try it and let us know the result. Mind you, my set is EDTV. I don't know how the PQ would behave with a HDTV set.


----------



## DND

Didn't see this mentioned, but I saw a ticker on the weather ch today which says MSGHD, Cinemax HD and Starz HD will be added on Nov. 1st.


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DND* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Didn't see this mentioned, but I saw a ticker on the weather ch today which says MSGHD, Cinemax HD and Starz HD will be added on Nov. 1st.



I received a flyer from TWC about the complete Star Wars marathon on Cinemax in HD. I called a CSR who said Cinemax will be HD in the future, but not now.


Take with a grain of salt, as TWC CSRs usually don't have a clue...


----------



## Paul Chiu

Did it mention the channels numbers?




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DND* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Didn't see this mentioned, but I saw a ticker on the weather ch today which says MSGHD, Cinemax HD and Starz HD will be added on Nov. 1st.


----------



## Meteor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Paul Chiu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did it mention the channels numbers?



Here are caps of the annoucement


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Meteor* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here are caps of the annoucement



WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


ABOUT TIME!!!!


SWEEEEEET!!!!


----------



## Paul Chiu

Thanks a ton Meteor!


Thanks also for DVR for those shots!


Post #8888 sure is lucky.

Get that DVR hard drive cleared for those 6 HD Star War movies!


Say you'll need about 13.8 hours or at 6.5GB per hour, roughly 90GB of free space to record them all in 1080i.


Paul


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Paul Chiu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did it mention the channels numbers?



Quote:

Originally Posted by DND

Didn't see this mentioned, but I saw a ticker on the weather ch today which says MSGHD, Cinemax HD and Starz HD will be added on Nov. 1st.

====================

It will be nice to =finally= have SOMETHING new to look at on the HD/700 band side, BUT...MSG HD is NEW?? What are they talking about?? I don't =think= so, we've had it for about 2 years now, IIRC, so, not THAT big a deal. Now ESPN2, =that= would be a big deal.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by DND
> 
> Didn't see this mentioned, but I saw a ticker on the weather ch today which says MSGHD, Cinemax HD and Starz HD will be added on Nov. 1st.
> 
> ====================
> 
> It will be nice to =finally= have SOMETHING new to look at on the HD/700 band side, BUT...MSG HD is NEW?? What are they talking about?? I don't =think= so, we've had it for about 2 years now, IIRC, so, not THAT big a deal. Now ESPN2, =that= would be a big deal.



Well.... MSG-HD will now be on 24/7 instead of just for Knicks and Rangers home games... which is nice (no more f*ck ups on whether or not a game is supposed to be on in HD...)


Also, like SNY, they will have more HD content (for example other MSG events....).


----------



## pasemp

New channels are always good news. But damn, football yesterday was brutal. The Jets game was in 4:3 SD and looked horrible, the Fox early game, not much better.


----------



## UESGuy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Generally, I find SD on my HD LCD to not be that different in PQ from my XBR CRT.



Thank you. What I have right now is not good at all in comparison. Old equipment, not set right. I suspect I'll be more than pleased with SD programming on my HD LCD even if it won't look as nice as HD.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UESGuy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ugh. My favorite channel is TCM. But what can I do? I'm already used to some of the movies being less than perfect, so I will grin and bear it.



You'll develop new favorite channels in HD. We get HDNet Movies which shows quite a few classic movies each month, and INHD1/INHD2, which show some classic movies as well.


Check out the websites and schedules for these channels and you'll see what type of content we get on them....


Trust me -- once you start to watch movies in HD, there's no going back. It's a night-and-day difference between watching films in HD vs. on your SD TV. Seriously -- even watching films on DVD pales (generally) in comparison to HD. Eventually all good stations will offer HD versions (including TCM).


Scott


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DND* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Didn't see this mentioned, but I saw a ticker on the weather ch today which says MSGHD, Cinemax HD and Starz HD will be added on Nov. 1st.



If this really happens it would be HUGE!


Boy am I glad that I got that expansion drive!


----------



## Riverside_Guy

No **** Scott! I had given up Cinemax partly for nu HD, partly because the HDXtra was so compelling (I'd totally recommend anyone with a HD display to go for this tier, it's 5 bucks a month of you already do the DVR service). I've been contemplating dropping Starz, but hesitated because stuff shown there stays there, while ALL Cinemax stuff gets to HBO 2 months or so later.


Actually, I think a good part of the HD experience is the 16:9 aspect. I used to kind of poo-poo it back when all I had was 4:3, but now that I've been "widescreened" I can't go back.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No **** Scott! I had given up Cinemax partly for nu HD, partly because the HDXtra was so compelling (I'd totally recommend anyone with a HD display to go for this tier, it's 5 bucks a month of you already do the DVR service). I've been contemplating dropping Starz, but hesitated because stuff shown there stays there, while ALL Cinemax stuff gets to HBO 2 months or so later.
> 
> 
> Actually, I think a good part of the HD experience is the 16:9 aspect. I used to kind of poo-poo it back when all I had was 4:3, but now that I've been "widescreened" I can't go back.



Yeah, we're on the same page here. I can't even watch a film in SD 4:3 anymore. My fiancee noticed that "Coming To America" was on Comedy Central last night, and wanted to watch it, but I was like "Do you really want to watch the crappy SD picture on Comedy Central?" She gets it, though.










Starz is definitely the big jaw-dropper for me. Just a quick glance at their November HD schedule yields the following movies that I'm PSYCHED to see in HD:

The Life Aquatic With Steve Zisou

Shopgirl

Sky High

Sin City

The Brothers Grimm

American History X


...and that's just a quick glance. I used to subscribe to Starz back in the day (pre-HD), and I sort of recall that their total film selection is sort of limited, so once I get past the inital set of movies that I want to see in their lineup, I suspect that my viewing of the channel will drop precepitiously, but initially, at least, I'm psyched!


Yep, TWC will soon be getting more $$$ out of me every month as I add 2 more movie channels to my bill!


One other thing I'm psyched about in terms of the 24 hour MSG-HD channel is a little known new music series they've been showing (and promoting as an HD show) -- "The Jammies" that is on Friday nights. As a big music fan, I've been recording it in SD, and I'll be happy to see it in its full HD glory!


Apparently this is part of an effort of the MSG network to expand beyond sports into other types of content that relates to the MSG brand (i.e. concerts that they have featured at the arena).


Seriously -- I'll believe it all when I see it.....


----------



## AndyHDTV

OMG. Finally, more HD. Now that I just got my PS3 preorder from Toysrus this weekend, November is gonna be the begining of a busy time for my HD Set.


----------



## heinriph




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Simply put, you won't want to watch it any more because it isn't in HD. That's really all there is to it. Once you go HD you can't go back.



I would disgree to some extent...


1. Some SD channels or programs look great; others are miserable. I have a hard time living with e.g. SD football games, but e.g. CNN or Animal Planet look just fine... I would guess 60% OK to good, 40% painful


2. Screen size and viewing distance matter a lot. I'm on a 37" 1080p set, and viewing at 6 feet a good SD channel will look OK, but at 9 feet it will actually look amazing. A bad SD channel will be unpleasant at 6', but OK at 9 feet


3. Different models (even of the same size) will give different SD results based on their internal processing, so.... your mileage will vary.


4. Different viewers will have different standards - my wife has no problems watching SD on the 37" (barely prefers the HD channels), but I tend to watch SD as a fall-back if nothing interesting is on the HD channels.


I still watch a bunch of SD, but at 37", I'm obviously at the smaller end of things. The bigger the set, the less forgiving SD will be, and the more distance you will need to enjoy SD.


----------



## UESGuy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You'll develop new favorite channels in HD. We get HDNet Movies which shows quite a few classic movies each month, and INHD1/INHD2, which show some classic movies as well.
> 
> 
> Check out the websites and schedules for these channels and you'll see what type of content we get on them....



Ah.......nope. Thanks, Scott, for your detailed opinion, and I believe you. But I did check out HDNet and they don't even begin to approach classic movies in the sense I define them. I did a search and found nothing by Lloyd, Chaplin, Bogart, Marx Brothers, and so on. It will be TCM for me even if it looks bad. I'm not that picky and I go for quality of story over quality of picture if I'm forced to choose.


I realize this is a minority opinion here, and I respect what the rest of you are saying. But I'm not switching entirely to HD just because the picture is better. Any channel that doesn't know what "Speedy" is will not be a channel I can treasure.







However, I will say that I am encouraged by the movies HDNet _does_ show. They have some good ones I would enjoy watching, even if their selection of silent film is lacking.


I think I am going to fall into the area heinriph talks about. A 37" screen in the living room where I will be around 9- or 10-feet away, and a 27" in the bedroom where I will be about 6 feet away. The Aquos models I've got in mind are reviewed as being good for SD viewing. I think I'll manage to put up with the SD channels even while enjoying baseball in HD goodness.


----------



## skanter1

I have 42" Panny at 9-10' and can no longer watch movies in SD -- not even interested in 480i DVDs much. HDNET package provides lots of good old ones, and premium channels HBO and Showtime, TNT, more as well. Cinemax and Starz go HD in November here on TWC in NYC -- not sure if it's worth extra costs.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UESGuy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ah.......nope. Thanks, Scott, for your detailed opinion, and I believe you. But I did check out HDNet and they don't even begin to approach classic movies in the sense I define them. I did a search and found nothing by Lloyd, Chaplin, Bogart, Marx Brothers, and so on. It will be TCM for me even if it looks bad. I'm not that picky and I go for quality of story over quality of picture if I'm forced to choose.



Ah....Now I see what kinds of films you're talking about. None of the HD channels feature silent (or even black & white) films -- EVER. I've only seen a couple of B&W films on the HD channels.....


Of course, there's nothing to prevent you from watching SD on your HDTV.  And one bonus is that you have the "zoom" button which works excellently when you've got a letterboxed SD movie playing (on a widescreen TV, that will leave you with boxing on all 4 sides, which makes it a perfect candidate for the zoom button).


I do think that maybe the SD looks so bad to me is that I'm not too far from my 32" TV -- maybe 8 feet?


Best of luck!


Scott


----------



## UESGuy

I guess I will forge ahead and see, but I really do appreciate the answers I've gotten here. Gives me a much more realistic picture of what I'm going to be experiencing.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Indeed, TCM is a great channel. I usually go for the marathons, like put 5 Hitchcock films in the DVR, stuff like that. I'm 8-9 feet with a 40" LCD and a lot of SD looks just fine; especially thing like old B&W films.


Initially I kept Starz because they got a lot of exclusives of some decent films. The SD PQ was just fine, but I did get a tad "disgruntled" at the lack of widescreen. Unfortunately, they never ran letterboxed versions... which makes sense, I remember being disgruntled by letterboxing back in my CRT days.


Yes, the zoom button I do use; mostly because I get off on several SciFi series; those are typically always letterboxed. So I blow 'em up on the big screen. They are a tad softer, and they do have an occasional glitch (may be due to my Samsung) where 1/3 of the picture is offset by a quarter inch or so, but that only lasts 3-4 seconds.


Don't forget that HDXtra tier channels (2 HDNets, 2InHDs) do more than movies, I've seen some interesting travel things, a LOT of music concerts, some old series that were critically not bad but only lasted 1-2 seasons.


I said that I'd still be watching lots of SD when I got the big set, but things didn't work quite that way. I will hit the most compelling things (oh, I just saw Memoirs of a Geisha on Starz, can't wait for the HD version!) but the average stuff is HD only.


Still, I'm wondering about the HDXtra tier; looks like we're gling to lose one soon as InHD seems to be going to a single channel. Oh boy, I'd love to see NG go in that tier!


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I will hit the most compelling things (oh, I just saw Memoirs of a Geisha on Starz, can't wait for the HD version!)



Unfortunately, Starz isn't presenting Geisha in HD. Checked the schedule for November:
http://www.starz.com/features/guides/0611sthd.pdf 


And while it's being shown widescreen, it is not being presented in HD.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> looks like we're gling to lose one soon as InHD seems to be going to a single channel.



What would lead you to believe this? I haven' t seen anything that would indicate we'd be losing INHD2. The INHD website still has programming listed as being scheduled all the way through the end of November.....


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UESGuy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ... I did a search and found nothing by Lloyd, Chaplin, Bogart, Marx Brothers, and so on. It will be TCM for me even if it looks bad.
> 
> .



My 2 cents









You will absolutely love HD! Don't wait. Just get the biggest and best display that fits into--- your budget, your room and your viewing situation.


I'm sure that you will discover a plethora of entertaining programming. I understand your dilemma. You prefer seeing Rufus T Firefly fill your screen. Well you still can and a whole bunch more.


TCM happens to be one of the non HD channels that looks great. And as Scott and others here mentioned, if you're watching a letter box movie on an SD channel, the zoom feature is a wonderful necessity.


Regardless of the complaints, HD is the greatest. It is inconceivable to be in a world without HD.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What would lead you to believe this? I haven' t seen anything that would indicate we'd be losing INHD2. The INHD website still has programming listed as being scheduled all the way through the end of November.....



It has been rumored to be gone by the end of the year... I believe a number of systems have already replaced inhd2 with other HD channels they were "missing", knowing it will no longer exist soon.

http://www.hdsportsguide.com/singleNews.php?page=300 

http://www.tvpredictions.com/hdrumor103006.htm


----------



## AndyHDTV

YES-HD has moved from QAM 639 program#3 to QAM 633 program#2


ESPN-HD has moved from QAM 597 program#3 to QAM 633 program#3


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> YES-HD has moved from QAM 639 program#3 to QAM 633 program#2
> 
> 
> ESPN-HD has moved from QAM 597 program#3 to QAM 633 program#3



I had checked for any changes last night at around 10:30pm.... this happened sometime after that...


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> YES-HD has moved from QAM 639 program#3 to QAM 633 program#2
> 
> 
> ESPN-HD has moved from QAM 597 program#3 to QAM 633 program#3



Maybe MSG-HD will become QAM 633 program #1?


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pasemp* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> New channels are always good news. But damn, football yesterday was brutal. The Jets game was in 4:3 SD and looked horrible, the Fox early game, not much better.



I agree with you, TOTALLY.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Maybe MSG-HD will become QAM 633 program #1?




633 - 1 is SNY HD


MSG HD was already 603 - 3


----------



## Berk32

The 2 slots for Starz and Cinemax seem obvious now...

Nice that they aren't putting more than 3 HD channels in a Frequency slot...


Still don't understand why TheTube isn't assigned to an actual channel.. if they're already sending the signal....


Before 10/30 Starting 10/30

Freq Program # Channel # Channel #

597 1 724 HDNet | 724 HDNet

597 2 723 HDNetMovies | 723 HDNetMovies

597 3 725 ESPN-HD | has a video PID

597 4 ---- | ----

603 1 706 DiscoveryHD | 706 DiscoveryHD

603 2 710 TNT HD | 710 TNT HD

603 3 712 MSG HD | 712 MSG HD

603 4 ---- | ----

633 1 741 SNY HD | 741 SNY HD

633 2 ---- | 708 YES HD

633 3 ---- | 725 ESPN HD

633 4 ---- | ----

639 1 721 InHD | 721 InHD

639 2 722 InHD2 | 722 InHD2

639 3 708 YES HD | has a video PID

639 4 ---- | ----

669 1 ---- | ----

669 2 705 WNYW HD | 705 WNYW HD

669 3 711 WPIX HD | 711 WPIX HD

669 4 WPIX-2 (TheTube) | WPIX-2 (TheTube)

675 1 704 WNBC HD | 704 WNBC HD

675 2 707 WABC HD | 707 WABC HD

675 3 731 NBC+ | 731 NBC+

675 4 732 NBC4.4 | 732 NBC4.4

675 15 729 WABCNow | 729 WABCNow

675 16 730 WABC+ | 730 WABC+

681 1 702 WCBS HD | 702 WCBS HD

681 2 713 WNET HD | 713 WNET HD

681 3 714 Kids13 | 714 Kids13

681 4 715 13World | 715 13World

693 1 703 SHO HD | 703 SHO HD

693 2 701 HBO HD | 701 HBO HD

693 3 HBO/Max OnDmnd Info | HBO/Max OnDmnd Info

693 4 709 UHD | 709 UHD


----------



## UESGuy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My 2 cents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will absolutely love HD! Don't wait. Just get the biggest and best display that fits into--- your budget, your room and your viewing situation.
> 
> 
> I'm sure that you will discover a plethora of entertaining programming. I understand your dilemma. You prefer seeing Rufus T Firefly fill your screen. Well you still can and a whole bunch more.
> 
> 
> TCM happens to be one of the non HD channels that looks great. And as Scott and others here mentioned, if you're watching a letter box movie on an SD channel, the zoom feature is a wonderful necessity.
> 
> 
> Regardless of the complaints, HD is the greatest. It is inconceivable to be in a world without HD.



Heh, thanks for the encouragement. Or should I reverse it and say I wouldn't want to be part of a service that would have me for a member?










Thanks for the TCM report. Fact is, I'm slowly building up my DVD collection with nice quality classic movies. So eventually I'll just pop in a DVD when I want to satisfy my craving for Harold Lloyd (folks, I meant what I said about "Speedy" earlier. If you haven't seen that 1928 film, it's worth seeking out. Not only do you see NYC as it really was back then since it was filmed on location with real New Yorkers who mostly didn't know they were being filmed in the crowd scenes, but it also shows Yankee Stadium and it features Babe Ruth himself in a bit part -- plus it's Harold Lloyd hilarious). But I love discovering stuff on TCM that I never heard of and wouldn't have sought out.


Back to the topic of this thread, I'm glad to see that TWC is planning on new channels of HD for our area. From what I've read this will only continue in the next few years, so I think I'm hopping onto the bandwagon at the right time. It's no longer the bleeding edge, but it's still fairly early in the game.


I've budgeted to get my screens in late December/early Jan. I should have it in place for the Super Bowl which I'm hoping will wow me. And shortly thereafter, baseball. As for movie channels, yes, after TCM that's my favorite thing to watch and I will probably grab a bunch of them to maximize my HD choices.


----------



## UESGuy

OK, so it sounds as if football wasn't so much fun to watch yesterday. Question: What is the cause of this? Why was the Jets game shown as 4:3 SD?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UESGuy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OK, so it sounds as if football wasn't so much fun to watch yesterday. Question: What is the cause of this? Why was the Jets game shown as 4:3 SD?



CBS only shows 3 games a week in HD (of their 5 to 7 weekly games)


FOX shows 6 games a week in HD (of their 5 to 7 weekly games)


So there is no guarantee the NY games will be in HD on a weekly basis.....

http://www.hdsportsguide.com/nfl.php shows which games will be in HD (fully updated a week in advance...)


----------



## AndyHDTV

Starz-HD guides
http://www.starz.com/features/guides/0611sthd.pdf 


Cinemax-HD guides
http://www.hbo.com/guidepdf/2006-11/hbo_nov06_ee.pdf


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Starz-HD guides
> http://www.starz.com/features/guides/0611sthd.pdf
> 
> 
> Cinemax-HD guides
> http://www.hbo.com/guidepdf/2006-11/hbo_nov06_ee.pdf



So Starz shows only a FEW of their movies in HD?


It wasn't clear what was HD on Cinemax. In general, both look disappointing...


----------



## JR_in_NYC

So now that MSG-HD is coming to channel 712, does that mean we can schedule recordings? I hope so. I haven't been able to get any Rangers games on HD recorded, even though I have a series recording for it.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, Starz isn't presenting Geisha in HD. Checked the schedule for November:
> http://www.starz.com/features/guides/0611sthd.pdf
> 
> 
> And while it's being shown widescreen, it is not being presented in HD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would lead you to believe this? I haven' t seen anything that would indicate we'd be losing INHD2. The INHD website still has programming listed as being scheduled all the way through the end of November.....



OMG, if ever there was a movie that cried for it, Geisha is. Looking through the schedule, it seems that there are a lot of stuff on their HD channel that aren't HD. SHO does the same thing, they do show a lot of SD on their HD channel. What's REALLY annoying is a letterboxed SD program (I've seen that on SHO HD). There's just NO excuse for that!


I've seen various news outlets talking about a consolidation of InHD. The last one was EnGadget.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JR_in_NYC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So now that MSG-HD is coming to channel 712, does that mean we can schedule recordings? I hope so. I haven't been able to get any Rangers games on HD recorded, even though I have a series recording for it.



Yes - no more channel shutdown during non-game times.... which means the channel will finally act normally.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UESGuy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm slowly building up my DVD collection with nice quality classic movies. So eventually I'll just pop in a DVD when I want to satisfy my craving for Harold Lloyd (folks, I meant what I said about "Speedy" earlier. If you haven't seen that 1928 film, it's worth seeking out. Not only do you see NYC as it really was back then since it was filmed on location with real New Yorkers who mostly didn't know they were being filmed in the crowd scenes, but it also shows Yankee Stadium and it features Babe Ruth himself in a bit part -- plus it's Harold Lloyd hilarious). But I love discovering stuff on TCM that I never heard of and wouldn't have sought out..



Before I jumped into HD I was doing the same thing. I started amassing and viewing an eclectic DVD collection but once I started watching HD my DVD screening and buying slowed down to hardly ever. Eventually, when it's available, I'll pick up an up-converting dual format HD / Blue Ray player and either resume collecting or join Netflix. Until then, I'm fine with looking forward to whatever surprises are on in HD.


Regarding Lloyd, yes he was terrific. Unfortunately for me, primarily because of what films were accessible, I'm more partial to the other greats of that period. The rest of Hal Roach's ensemble was keeping me laughing.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DND* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Didn't see this mentioned, but I saw a ticker on the weather ch today which says MSGHD, Cinemax HD and Starz HD will be added on Nov. 1st.



Interestingly enough, I tuned to TWC, and did not see the ticker that you describe. I only saw something about some upcoming PPV sporting event.


Still a bit skeptical, but willing to be surprised. I'll believe it when I see the new channels myself!


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Before I jumped into HD I was doing the same thing. I started amassing and viewing an eclectic DVD collection but once I started watching HD my DVD screening and buying slowed down to hardly ever. Eventually, when it's available, I'll pick up an up-converting dual format HD / Blue Ray player and either resume collecting or join Netflix. Until then, I'm fine with looking forward to whatever surprises are on in HD.



Seems like a common thread. Count me in on this as someone who had been building up a "favorite movies" collection (as well as a ton of great live music) of DVDs, but my purchases have slowed to a trickle since going full-steam HD, and I let the DVR be my current library of films to watch (temporary though it might be).


The only DVDs I'll buy these days are ones that I don't expect to ever have any benefit on HD-DVD or Blu-ray (old TV shows, live concerts not filmed in HD, etc.)


----------



## chopsueychris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Interestingly enough, I tuned to TWC, and did not see the ticker that you describe. I only saw something about some upcoming PPV sporting event.
> 
> 
> Still a bit skeptical, but willing to be surprised. I'll believe it when I see the new channels myself!



I was upstate near Woodstock this weekend and on their weather channel, which btw they have twc too, it said the same thing, those three channels coming as well on nov 1, so it looks to be across the board for all ny area twc companies.


----------



## Jake NYC

Good news for skeptics:

http://www.timewarnercable.com/Custo...0023&CLUID=536


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jake NYC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Good news for skeptics:
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/Custo...0023&CLUID=536



OK, I guess I can finally believe it.


Seems like I'll be needing to place a call to Time Warner to subscribe to Cinemax/Starz in the next 24 hours!


----------



## broadwayblue

Good news indeed! Now we just need them to run a ticker showing the following...


714 National Geographic HD

715 Food Network HD

716 MHD

717 HGTV HD

718 The Movie Channel HD

726 ESPN2 HD

727 NFL HD


Can't hurt to dream, can it?


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Good news indeed! Now we just need them to run a ticker showing the following...
> 
> 
> 714 National Geographic HD
> 
> 715 Food Network HD
> 
> 716 MHD
> 
> 717 HGTV HD
> 
> 718 The Movie Channel HD
> 
> 726 ESPN2 HD
> 
> 727 NFL HD
> 
> 
> Can't hurt to dream, can it?



mmmmmmmmmmmmmfoood


One of my favorite SD channels


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Good news indeed! Now we just need them to run a ticker showing the following...
> 
> 
> 714 National Geographic HD
> 
> 715 Food Network HD
> 
> 716 MHD
> 
> 717 HGTV HD
> 
> 718 The Movie Channel HD
> 
> 726 ESPN2 HD
> 
> 727 NFL HD
> 
> 
> Can't hurt to dream, can it?













But hey, you never know!


With the all-of-a-sudden appearence of 2 of the biggest channels we've been waiting for in HD (and this despite the fact that they've been claiming to be "out of bandwidth" for years), I wouldn't put anything past TWC.


If I had to guess, the order probably came from TWC corporate to get the channels on their systems!


My next-most-wanted channel is MHD....just 'cause I'm a big music fan.....


----------



## AndyHDTV

I can see the sides of Starz-HD in diagnostic mode on frequency 597 program #3


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I can see the sides of Starz-HD in diagnostic mode on frequency 597 program #3



..and you could see the whole thing by pressing the "A" button repeatedly, which plays with the transparency of the diagnostic screen.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ..and you could see the whole thing by pressing the "A" button repeatedly, which plays with the transparency of the diagnostic screen.



wow, thanks didn't know i could do that


----------



## Berk32

and Cinemax HD is at 639 - 3


Just like I figured....


Now all we need is MSG HD to be turned on for good....


----------



## Berk32

Guess the channel update isn't happening at midnight...


----------



## chopsueychris

as of 4 am here in queens, we only have msg on ch 712.


----------



## chopsueychris

you can get to cinemax and starz by pressing 710 and 720 on your remotes, but scrolling channels you cannot acces it yet.


----------



## DNINE

MSG comes up but no 720 in the City just yet. I tried direct remote and a reboot. It's great there will be more HD content. Bandwidth out of nowhere for TW and it comes just in time for Nov Sweeps.


----------



## marcos_p

D9,

I was wondering the same thing. How did TWC get enough bandwidth for 3 permanent HD channels, all of a sudden?

Did they remove analog channels?

Is SDV involved?

Was TWC improperly "claming" lack of bandwidth?


----------



## Riverside_Guy

According to the channel guide, HDSpecials-712 has a name change top MSG HD. Did a bit of scrolling for the next 6 days and it kinda looks like before, "No Programing Available" except for Knicks or Rangers games.


719 & 720 aren't in the program guide, you can't access them with the channel up or down buttons, but as mentioned above, you CAN access them by entering 719 or 720 manually on the remote! Obviously, there is no "program data" for 720 (I'm already a Starz subscriber). My guess is that sometime in the middle of the day, they'll push the program data aspect.


----------



## coneyparleg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marcos_p* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> D9,
> 
> I was wondering the same thing. How did TWC get enough bandwidth for 3 permanent HD channels, all of a sudden?
> 
> Did they remove analog channels?
> 
> Is SDV involved?
> 
> Was TWC improperly "claming" lack of bandwidth?



Sadly I think the latter is most likely


----------



## DNINE

STARZ is up now. Direct input from remote, what CH is Cinemax? I just don't understand TW No info, no nothing. Any other kind of Business where competitor is not such a Monopoly this would never hold water. I would not have watched this Costner Movie if not such a nice PQ in HD. 2 cents


Max-HD 719 Chevy Chase in HD, Nice.


----------



## ZMike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> According to the channel guide, HDSpecials-712 has a name change top MSG HD. Did a bit of scrolling for the next 6 days and it kinda looks like before, "No Programing Available" except for Knicks or Rangers games.
> 
> 
> 719 & 720 aren't in the program guide, you can't access them with the channel up or down buttons, but as mentioned above, you CAN access them by entering 719 or 720 manually on the remote! Obviously, there is no "program data" for 720 (I'm already a Starz subscriber). My guess is that sometime in the middle of the day, they'll push the program data aspect.



You're right. The program guide now has the added channels. TVGuide also has them in their listing now.


-Mike


----------



## Berk32

Woohoo!!!


OK - so now MSGHD will always be on... no more TWC crap about turning the channel on and off... (and hopefully more HD content to go along with it).


And 719 and 720 are available in the guide and can be flipped to!

Guide still said "no data" when i left for work at 9:15...

We'll see if that updates later today...



But overall... Woohoo! This is the biggest day for us NYC HD people in a long while...


----------



## bigd86

Here on the Upper West Side, all new channels are listed, but StarzHD (720) is just grey screen (all HD sets, two seperate apartments). Can anyone else up here get StarzHD?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigd86* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here on the Upper West Side, all new channels are listed, but StarzHD (720) is just grey screen (all HD sets, two seperate apartments). Can anyone else up here get StarzHD?




All 3 channels worked for me when i left my apartment this morning.


Are you a Starz subscriber? Channel won't work if you aren't....


----------



## bigd86




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> All 3 channels worked for me when i left my apartment this morning.
> 
> 
> Are you a Starz subscriber? Channel won't work if you aren't....



I subscribe to all!!!


----------



## Berk32

Just a side note about MSGHD...


They finally figured out how to schedule games...


ALL (except 1 - January 31st) Knicks and Rangers Home Games (not on an exclusive national network like Versus, NBC, etc.) will be on MSGHD... the infamous MSG2 (used when both teams are playing at the same time), that obviously has no HD feed, will be used by the team on the road....


About time they figured that out... I hated how the Knicks always had precedence last year on MSG, causing some Rangers home games to be stuck without HD.


Of course.... now lets see how many road games the network can add in HD this season... (if any...)



Note: The 1 Rangers game on 1/31 will actually be on FSNY.... which does have an HD channel... just not for us....


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigd86* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I subscribe to all!!!




Try a reboot.... then call.....


----------



## bigd86




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Try a reboot.... then call.....



Did that. Done that. I hate calling because I seem to ALWAYS get the clueless-first call this time I actually got someone who knew about the new channels, but I was cut off (naturally!) and when I called back, well "Wow! New channels-you learn something new every day!" (Actual rep quote!). At least she didn't suggest a useless tech visit-even though she couldn't find a problem (naturally!) she said she will submit my account info to "technical support" and they will fix it from their end. Oh well-we will see!!


----------



## czucker

Hi,

I am going to pick up a HD DVR tonight from my TWC center because my HTPC and HD don't play nice together. I am just wondering if there is a way to get recorded shows off of the DVR box (which I assume will be an SA 8300) and onto my PC.


I know that any HD content that I record is probably going to be locked down, but is it possible to move SD recordings from the DVR to my PC?


Any info would be great.


Thanks,

Chris


----------



## ZMike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *czucker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I am going to pick up a HD DVR tonight from my TWC center because my HTPC and HD don't play nice together. I am just wondering if there is a way to get recorded shows off of the DVR box (which I assume will be an SA 8300) and onto my PC.
> 
> 
> I know that any HD content that I record is probably going to be locked down, but is it possible to move SD recordings from the DVR to my PC?
> 
> 
> Any info would be great.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Chris



If you mean moving by S-VHS or other analog connection, maybe yes. If you mean moving by DVI, FireWire, HDMI, SATA--whatever, I don't think so. I can't even move anything to a compliant DVCR from the 8300HD using a digital (FireWire) connection.


-Mike


----------



## DND

Had problems with StarzHD being grayed eariler, but it all seems well now.


----------



## bigd86




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DND* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Had problems with StarzHD being grayed eariler, but it all seems well now.



Yea, I knew that StarzHD was back when my Dolby audio went out and I had to go to the menu to fix it!! Figured they did something.........


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Just to reiterate:


YIPPEEE!


----------



## vindicator

Yes!!! It's about time. 3 new hd channels!!!


----------



## dacaplan

Hey boys,


I've been off the boards for a while but I just saw the SA now offers an 8300HD MR (multi-room), does anyone know if this is available for TWC Manhattan yet?


Thanks,

dac


----------



## AndyHDTV

now that we have Starz we have something new to complain about.

These dam Non-HD movies are already driving me nuts and it's only day 1.

It's not TWC's fault, Just Starz.

gonna have to email some suits over at Starz.


----------



## dontdothat88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dacaplan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey boys,
> 
> 
> I've been off the boards for a while but I just saw the SA now offers an 8300HD MR (multi-room), does anyone know if this is available for TWC Manhattan yet?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> dac



interested to know this too - also can somebody explain what exactly the MR device is? I currently have 2 dvrs but i record pretty much the same thing on both, would this mean i could get rid of 1 of them and just keep 1 mr box?? My bill is already 150 a month (including internet), and now i plan on adding stars and cinamax for hd, this bill is killing me.


----------



## dacaplan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dontdothat88* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> interested to know this too - also can somebody explain what exactly the MR device is? I currently have 2 dvrs but i record pretty much the same thing on both, would this mean i could get rid of 1 of them and just keep 1 mr box?? My bill is already 150 a month (including internet), and now i plan on adding stars and cinamax for hd, this bill is killing me.



Yes, my bill is big too and I'm looking for ways to cut down (although Starz HD is very enticing). From my reading of the SA site, you need another standard (non-dvr) set top box in addition to the 8300HD MR in order to use it on multiple sets. Knowing TWC, they would charge you the equivalent of 2 DVR subs in order to use the MR, maybe 1 or 2 dollars less. The only drawback of having one MR and one regular box is that you can't pause live TV on the non-dvr boxes, which only makes sense. I mean, I would probably go for it though, if I'm leasing this thing, I might as well always have the latest and greatest.


Here is the spec sheet and FAQ from the SA site:
http://www.sciatl.com/products/consu...er8300HDMR.htm


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vindicator* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes!!! It's about time. 3 new hd channels!!!



So let me get this straight. I have the HD extra tier thing, but i'm NOT getting STARZ HD ( just get the "subscribe now" annoyance on my screen) because i haven't subscribed to it yet?? "Funny" i haven't subscribed to CINEMAX *either*, but i'm getting THAT on my screen tonite.










Any idea what they're gonna charge me, JUST for the STARZ channel??


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So let me get this straight. I have the HD extra tier thing, but i'm NOT getting STARZ HD ( just get the "subscribe now" annoyance on my screen) because i haven't subscribed to it yet?? "Funny" i haven't subscribed to CINEMAX *either*, but i'm getting THAT on my screen tonite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea what they're gonna charge me, JUST for the STARZ channel??




CinemaxHD and StarzHD have nothing to go with the HD Extra Tier...


You have to subscibe to them to get their respective HD channels...


If you're getting one of them now without a subscription... it will probably fix itself eventually... (this is the sort of thing happens with new accounts.... guess it can happen with the adding of new channels to the system as well...)


----------



## Jake NYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea what they're gonna charge me, JUST for the STARZ channel??




I was quoted $10.95 just for STARZ. I already had everything all other channels (except Encore).


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> CinemaxHD and StarzHD have nothing to go with the HD Extra Tier...
> 
> 
> You have to subscibe to them to get their respective HD channels...
> 
> 
> If you're getting one of them now without a subscription... it will probably fix itself eventually... (this is the sort of thing happens with new accounts.... guess it can happen with the adding of new channels to the system as well...)



OK, thanks. I subscribe to the very expensive "D Best" package, tho.....what does -that- do for me, in terms of this deal? I get all the HBO's and SHOWTIMES, i guess.


----------



## Ant0nik

Turn the TV on to watch the knicks, and wham MSGHD is on, naturally I only have DTV-INTRO package and i don't get msg, but i did get the HD Specials channels... now all i can watch is the nets whom I don't fancy. I'm really irritated now


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ant0nik* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Turn the TV on to watch the knicks, and wham MSGHD is on, naturally I only have DTV-INTRO package and i don't get msg, but i did get the HD Specials channels... now all i can watch is the nets whom I don't fancy. I'm really irritated now




According to their channel listing on the website - neither HD Specials (YESHD) or MSGHD are part of the DTV-Intro Pack...


Guess HD Specials was never set up the way it was supposed to be....

No surprise there...


----------



## TMSKILZ

Kool got in from work 1hr ago & was flipping through the CH's when I came across MSG-HD, Cinemax-HD & Starz-HD, I immedately called in to subscribe to Starz & Cinemax for HD! Expensive $10.95 each, but it seems worth it!


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TMSKILZ* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Kool got in from work 1hr ago & was flipping through the CH's when I came across MSG-HD, Cinemax-HD & Starz-HD, I immidately calle din to subscribe to Starz & Cinemax for HD! Expensive $10.95 each, but it seems worth it!


 http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...ndpricing.html 


It's not $10.95 each... it's $10.95 for the first, $7 for the 2nd, and $5 each for the rest..


So if you already had HBO and Showtime, then its only another $10 to get Starz and Cinemax


----------



## Riverside_Guy

"D-Best" is an ancient package! When I dropped Cinemax and added HDXtra, they really goofed up my bill, so I had to talk to them. They were actually nice and helpful about the whole thing. As I already HAD DVR service, swapping those 2 premiums should have meant my monthly toll didn't change. Under the D-Best, somehow it came out to be more. However, they suggested I "switch" to the new package and under that plan, yes my bill was under a buck cheaper. FWIW, my pricing seems more transparent now, it's DTV Value (cable & Internet) for 99, HDXtra Combo (DVR+HDXtra tier) for 15, and Premiums (HBO, SHO, Starz) for 23.


Now that we have the new HD channels, I thought of going to the extra 5 bucks to add Conemax, but I decided to hold the line; all it means is that I'll see the good stuff from there 1-2 months later.


Of course, being greedy, we have to talk about the premiums VOD channels. I think the deal is that if you subscribe to 2 or more premiums, they are free. BUT what about VOD HD?


----------



## Paul Chiu

The dbest package at my co-op is 80.73 (which includes new Cinamax-HD, but still no Movie Channel-HD...and the mid speed (6MB down) Road Runner)


I added hdxtra for 8.95


2 Additional Converters


1 extra premium


With fees it's 149.89


This has been about $3 more than a year ago...


I think it'll be $8 or $9 more to add Starz-HD.


----------



## Berk32

hmmm....


I've had a dBest package for about a year and a half...

Came with 4 premiums (guess i lucked out with the 2 I picked that werne't HD at the time) + Internet

=$127.95


added HDxtra Combo for $15


Is there a better deal out there that I could get That I'm missing?


----------



## Ant0nik




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> According to their channel listing on the website - neither HD Specials (YESHD) or MSGHD are part of the DTV-Intro Pack...
> 
> 
> Guess HD Specials was never set up the way it was supposed to be....
> 
> No surprise there...



Well I don't get UniverstalHD when its part of Intro so I guess it was a trade.


----------



## Paul Chiu

I wonder what the remaining 700 channels will be....


127.95 and my 149.89 is about the range now. I don't think there is a better deal....


----------



## TMSKILZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...ndpricing.html
> 
> 
> It's not $10.95 each... it's $10.95 for the first, $7 for the 2nd, and $5 each for the rest..
> 
> 
> So if you already had HBO and Showtime, then its only another $10 to get Starz and Cinemax



Well when i called to activate the Starz & Cinemax last night, after it was done, I asked the TWC Rep on the phone what the cost of the 2 were & he stated it was going to be $10.95 each.


I already have HBO & the HDxtra package, so was I given wrong pricing info or are they trying to get over on me?


----------



## TMSKILZ

UPDATE: Just got off the phone with another TWC Rep & he informed me that I was misquoted the pricing last night. It's as Berk32 posted, $10.95 for the 1st Premium CH. then $7 for the 2nd & $5 for the 3rd, so basically, for all 3 Premium CH's I pay a total of $22.95.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TMSKILZ* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> UPDATE: Just got off the phone with another TWC Rep & he informed me that I was misquoted the pricing last night. It's as Berk32 posted, $10.95 for the 1st Premium CH. then $7 for the 2nd & $5 for the 3rd, so basically, for all 3 Premium CH's I pay a total of $22.95.



You beat me to your correction...
http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...ndpricing.html 


edit: I see that Berk already posted the same site above. All the answers are there.


----------



## skanter1

Are *all* the movies in listing of Starz HD and Cinemax HD in HD?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are *all* the movies in listing of Starz HD and Cinemax HD in HD?



Most... not all (just like HBO and Showtime...)


The movie information will show "HDTV" if it is....


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Most... not all (just like HBO and Showtime...)
> 
> 
> The movie information will show "HDTV" if it is....



Thanks.


Edit: I just checked the Starz HD listings, and it seems that the majority of movies do NOT list "HDTV". If the listings are correct, I'll have to think twice about subscribing -- although I guess a test run wouldn't hurt...


----------



## jcc

Is UniversalHD up now or what? Is it part of the pay HD tier or is it free? If it's free anyone know what the channel is on an ATSC tuner?


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> hmmm....
> 
> 
> I've had a dBest package for about a year and a half...
> 
> Came with 4 premiums (guess i lucked out with the 2 I picked that werne't HD at the time) + Internet
> 
> =$127.95
> 
> 
> added HDxtra Combo for $15
> 
> 
> Is there a better deal out there that I could get That I'm missing?



That's exactly what i'm paying, Berk...btw, i swapped TMC for Starz, so i didn't have to pay extra for Starz.


----------



## teebeebee1

Need espn2hd by college hoops season!!! COME ON TWC!


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigd86* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> when I called back, well "Wow! New channels-you learn something new every day!" (Actual rep quote!).



Ha! My customer service rep said the same thing when I called to add Starz & Cinemax. He was like "Nice -- Cinemax & Starz in HD -- I can't wait to go watch them when I get home!" Hee hee....


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> now that we have Starz we have something new to complain about.
> 
> These dam Non-HD movies are already driving me nuts and it's only day 1.
> 
> It's not TWC's fault, Just Starz.
> 
> gonna have to email some suits over at Starz.



You can go to the Starz website and see which movies will be in HD over the course of the month from this schedule:
http://www.starz.com/features/guides/0611sthd.pdf 


If the movie doesn't say "True HD" next to it, it's not in HD......


Not all of the movies are in HD, but a good portion of the ones I'm interested in are....


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Some co-op/condo buildings have separate deals with TWC; my mother is in one such building and what she gets is definitely cheaper than the rate card.


I just wonder if the HD on Starz might be like I saw sometimes in audio... the premiere broadcast was in DD5.1, but for some reason, repeats weren't. Geisha is one movie that screams for HD; yet the rebroadcasts scheduled for this month seem to be SD. Did they REALLY premiere this movie a few months ago on the HD channel in SD? I'd be very surprised if they did.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Boy, this is a "have any of you seen this totally weird thing happen?


Few weeks ago, was watching a recorded show (Star Trek, NBC HD) when all of a sudden, the audio level drops and I start hearing what can best be described as someone doing rapid finger snaps. Like alternating as fast as you can from one finger to the other. I have a good audio system, this stuff sounded like it was happening in front of a decent quality mike, as in almost live. Damn thing went on for 4-5 minutes or so then quit. I grumbled someting about Vulcan's messing with my head and went on.


Then was watching ABC HD the other night. Live. Boom, audio level drops markedly, on comes the finger snapping. I switch around to 2 other channels, it's only happening on ABC. 3 times I switch "back" the ABC, three times it starts up. Then it stops, maybe 2 minutes worth.


Being live, it sure seems to be a channel specific thing. Happening on 2 different channels seems to tell me the issue may be someone in the TWC control room fooling with us.


Could this be the damndest thing you've ever heard of?


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Damn thing went on for 4-5 minutes or so then quit. I grumbled someting about Vulcan's messing with my head and went on....Then was watching ABC HD the other night. Live. Boom, audio level drops markedly, on comes the finger snapping. I switch around to 2 other channels, it's only happening on ABC. 3 times I switch "back" the ABC, three times it starts up. Then it stops, maybe 2 minutes worth....Could this be the damndest thing you've ever heard of?

















Sorry to hear, or not hear.

I have plenty of guesses but none of them are constructive.


----------



## TonyNYC

I was a Vulcan mind trick. Honest!


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Few weeks ago, was watching a recorded show (Star Trek, NBC HD) when all of a sudden, the audio level drops and I start hearing what can best be described as someone doing rapid finger snaps.



I've never seen or heard anything like this. Doublechecking that your audio cables are firmly connected to your cable box and your receiver is all I can offer on this one.


----------



## rerun712




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Boy, this is a "have any of you seen this totally weird thing happen?
> 
> 
> Few weeks ago, was watching a recorded show (Star Trek, NBC HD) when all of a sudden, the audio level drops and I start hearing what can best be described as someone doing rapid finger snaps. Like alternating as fast as you can from one finger to the other. I have a good audio system, this stuff sounded like it was happening in front of a decent quality mike, as in almost live. Damn thing went on for 4-5 minutes or so then quit. I grumbled someting about Vulcan's messing with my head and went on.



On two occassions ran into something even stranger. Similar to you, the audio level dropped, then all of the sudden I heard av oice coming through my system saying something like "We are a go on all four!" Almost sounded like chatter coming from a broadcast control room. The weirdest part....I backed up my DVR, and nothing. The voice was not there. It was the strangest thing. It scared the crap out of me, cause through my system it sounded like the person was in my living room. Happened twice.


----------



## ramstone

there is a video conference channel somewhere -- 1892 maybe?


idle speculation at best tho


----------



## coneyparleg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ramstone* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> there is a video conference channel somewhere -- 1892 maybe?
> 
> 
> idle speculation at best tho



it is lol


employee discount for grinch on broadway through ticket master promotional code PLUM3


QVC 20% discount ends soon


LOL


----------



## dontdothat88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Boy, this is a "have any of you seen this totally weird thing happen?
> 
> 
> Few weeks ago, was watching a recorded show (Star Trek, NBC HD) when all of a sudden, the audio level drops and I start hearing what can best be described as someone doing rapid finger snaps. Like alternating as fast as you can from one finger to the other. I have a good audio system, this stuff sounded like it was happening in front of a decent quality mike, as in almost live. Damn thing went on for 4-5 minutes or so then quit. I grumbled someting about Vulcan's messing with my head and went on.
> 
> 
> Then was watching ABC HD the other night. Live. Boom, audio level drops markedly, on comes the finger snapping. I switch around to 2 other channels, it's only happening on ABC. 3 times I switch "back" the ABC, three times it starts up. Then it stops, maybe 2 minutes worth.
> 
> 
> Being live, it sure seems to be a channel specific thing. Happening on 2 different channels seems to tell me the issue may be someone in the TWC control room fooling with us.
> 
> 
> Could this be the damndest thing you've ever heard of?



exact same thing happend to me the other night while watching a dvr recording of 'the nine'


----------



## TMSKILZ

Watched my Spurs beat the MAVS in fake HD on TNT-HD Thursday night, then last night watched them lose @ home to the CAVS in HD on ESPN-HD!


Man sports is such a rollercoaster ride!










Let's go Tony Romo & Cowboys this Sunday!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dontdothat88* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> exact same thing happend to me the other night while watching a dvr recording of 'the nine'



Ah, I was afraid I was hearing ghosts in the machine! TWC is playing with our sanity, clearly.


----------



## csundbom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Could this be the damndest thing you've ever heard of?



Toshio?


----------



## pasemp

Anyone know if the Mayweather PPV fight tonight is offered in HD?


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pasemp* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone know if the Mayweather PPV fight tonight is offered in HD?



The fight will most likely be offered in HD, but not here on TWCNYC as they do not carry PPV-HD anymore.

Wait till next week and watch the HD replay on HBO.


----------



## AndyHDTV

INHD2 is history as of 01/01/07


"In Demand may try to put a magic spell on its HD networks.


The supplier of pay-per-view and on-demand programming decided to merge its two HD channels, INHD and INHD2, into one Jan. 1, president Rob Jacobson said. That would, he added, create a best-of HD service.


Some cable operators already dropped INHD2, which shows some exclusive IMAX movies and concert events that will shift over to INHD.


What will the new channel be called? That will be announced sometime next year, Jacobson said. But there's a pretty good likelihood that INHD will be renamed Mojo. That's the name given to blocks of original HD programming that currently run from 9 p.m.-midnight Wednesdays and Sundays, featuring such shows as Wall Street Warriors, Dr. Danger, After Hours with Daniel and London Live.


In Demand is looking at adding a third night of original shows and possibly a fourth of Mojo before it changes the name of the service itself, Jacobson said."

http://www.multichannel.com/article/...=Breaking+News 


that free's up a slot for another HD channel.


if by 1/1 TWC corporate hasn't reached an agreement for all those HD channels out there. What would you like to see be added next, from the HD channels that might be easyier for them to add?


like:

MY9-HD

FSNY-HD

PPV-HD / OnDemand-HD


----------



## pasemp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The fight will most likely be offered in HD, but not here on TWCNYC as they do not carry PPV-HD anymore.
> 
> Wait till next week and watch the HD replay on HBO.



Sucks to hear that TWC doesn't offer PPV, but I have people coming over for the fight so I'm getting it anyway.


----------



## twcinsider

tentatively universal hd will move to 722 and mynetwork added to 709. ppv on demand is out of the question until sdv. ppv hd will be available on an as needed basis. there has not been an hd event in quite some time.


----------



## twcinsider

Most systems have removed Cinemax and Movie Channel analog. Prayer Channel analog was removed from B/Q when it was added systemwide digitally on 97. There is very limited open bandwith (varies by system) and careful decisions have to be made on what to add and when. It's not based on just what people on avsforum want. Also some open bandwith on systems are not usable due to interference on parts of spectrum. Manhattan systems have a channel reserved so that some MDU's can insert security cctv camera onto the lineup.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marcos_p* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> D9,
> 
> I was wondering the same thing. How did TWC get enough bandwidth for 3 permanent HD channels, all of a sudden?
> 
> Did they remove analog channels?
> 
> Is SDV involved?
> 
> Was TWC improperly "claming" lack of bandwidth?


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twcinsider* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> tentatively universal hd will move to 722 and mynetwork added to 709. ppv on demand is out of the question until sdv. ppv hd will be available on an as needed basis. there has not been an hd event in quite some time.



thanks for the inside info, great to see you back.


are we getting that new Mystro update soon?

Any news on when SDV will be active in NYC.?

and why cant FSNY-HD be on a HD specials channel?


thanks


----------



## TMSKILZ

TWCInsider, thanks for the info, hope to see you posting more here in the future.


What is MYNETWORK Ch all about? Will it be in HD?


PPV-HD would be a welcomed addition as long as the live events are showed in HD on that Ch & not in SD.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TMSKILZ* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What is MYNETWORK Ch all about? Will it be in HD?




MyNetwork TV - locally WWOR Channel 9. WWOR HD channel has existed for some time (and had appeared hidden on our system before UniversalHD and WPIXHD showed up, when it was still a UPN affiliate)


Actual HD content on the channel is currently limited to 2 hours a night of telenovelas, although in September they began broadcasting their weekly Yankee game in HD (well, it was 1 game vs the Red Sox), so hopefully that will continue.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Sorry, but "MyNetwork 9" would be the LAST HD channel I'd want! I have been thinking that much like MSG HD going from part time to full time, the remaining "HD Specials" channel would become YES HD full time instead of part time as it does now.


More interesting is the fact that InHD (2 HD channels) is part of a paid tier. So those of us who get it are paying for it... and now we will lose 20% of the HD channels we are paying EXTRA for.


Ah, Mystro, that be the great question! As it seems SDV doesn't run on Passport, Mystro becomes the issue... so if past practices are any indication, it might start in Staten Island, then maybe move to another 'hood before it gets citywide deployment. That period of time could be 3-4 months. Doubt that ANY SDV action would happen until it was citywide AND had been in the field citywide for a few months. No special knowledge here, just what I think is fairly educated speculation!


----------



## Tskobo

There are plenty of better channels that should be broadcast in HD. How about Sundance, IFC, Bravo, TCM, F/X, SciFi, USA, AMC, ESPN2, NFL Network, A&E, History. WWOR? I think not.


----------



## realdeal1115

No HD for the Giant's game on CBS? You gotta be Shi**in me!


----------



## craigz

Especially weak, seeing as it's the only local game this week.


----------



## JmakVR6





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *realdeal99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No HD for the Giant's game on CBS? You gotta be Shi**in me!



Seriously, this blows! CBS SUCKS.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JmakVR6* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Seriously, this blows! CBS SUCKS.



No argument; my sentiments =exactly=.


----------



## mikeM1

It's supposed to be CBS' HD game!! So, WHY are we in NYC not getting this over-run in HD?? I"m sure the rest of the nation is seeing it that way.







Not only =that=, even the CBS Sports desk just now was not in HD.


----------



## TMSKILZ

Can't believe how my Cowboys just lost this game to the Deadskins!







Now I'm going to be mad & depressed until next wkend!

















MYNETWORK9-HD is going to be CH.9? Oh well, least it's something in HD.


Arghhhhhh..this DAL loss burns man!


----------



## am32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dontdothat88* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> exact same thing happend to me the other night while watching a dvr recording of 'the nine'



Me Too


----------



## Paul Chiu

The 8300HD DVR here in NYC now has the HDTV listings for next Friday's Star Wars marathon.


Starting Friday night or Saturday 11/11 at 12AM, it's


1. Star Wars Phantom Menace HDTV 133 min Ends 220AM

2. Attack of Clones HDTV 143 min Ends 445AM

3. Revenge of Sith HDTV 140 min Ends 710AM

4. Star Wars HDTV 125 min Ends 920AM

5. Empire Strikes Back HDTV 124 min Ends 1130AM

6. Return of Jedi HDTV 133 min Ends 150PM


Get a new external hard drive or clear out that 8300HD DVR!


Since NYC TWC started 719 and 720 (Max-HD and Starz-HD), the 1080i quality of most of the HD offerings have been very stable with little to no distortions. This is especially true with HDB, SHO, HDNET Movies, and MAX. Let's hope the Star Wars 6 will look fantastic! SIN CITY looked great last night.


Paul


----------



## doveer

Anyone have any idea why my box is bugging out? It shut off randomly while I was leaving this morning and now that I'm back the LCD display is just stuck on "boot" and sometimes cycling to ---- and HAL2. The box is Explorer 3250HD and Im in Queens.


----------



## teebeebee1

someone explain how we are getting crappy NY local channels in HD but no ESPN2 HD.


Seriously, is there more than 10 people that want MY9 in HD? I don't recall ever turning that channel on other than to say "oh the yanks is on the unwatchable FDTV (fuzy def TV) channel tongiht.



Figure it out TW, gotta get espn2 hd in there ASAP!


----------



## Paul Chiu

I'm in Queens and have both 3250HD and 8300HD. They are both ok.

Have you try unplugging 3250HD totally from both cable plug and electric plug? If not, try that for 2 minutes.


Paul



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *doveer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone have any idea why my box is bugging out? It shut off randomly while I was leaving this morning and now that I'm back the LCD display is just stuck on "boot" and sometimes cycling to ---- and HAL2. The box is Explorer 3250HD and Im in Queens.


----------



## d3193

Has anyone noticed that ABC's uprezzing/upconversion of 480i to HD (e.g. in commercials and promos) is much inferior to CBS's and NBC's? Looks like far too much vertical edge enhancement is applied. A "hard" and unappealing picture.


Sorry if this is off-topic, but I don't know where else to post about it.


----------



## doveer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Paul Chiu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm in Queens and have both 3250HD and 8300HD. They are both ok.
> 
> Have you try unplugging 3250HD totally from both cable plug and electric plug? If not, try that for 2 minutes.
> 
> 
> Paul



Hmm, I'll go get a new box tommorow and try it out. I want to record stuff, Do I need both the 8300HD and 3250HD and does it cost extra money?


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *d3193* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone noticed that ABC's uprezzing/upconversion of 480i to HD (e.g. in commercials and promos) is much inferior to CBS's and NBC's? Looks like far too much vertical edge enhancement is applied. A "hard" and unappealing picture.
> 
> 
> Sorry if this is off-topic, but I don't know where else to post about it.



Can't say I spotted it, but I have noticed an increase in the Widescreen SD feild reporting from WNBC4HD.

Looks pretty good.


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *d3193* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone noticed that ABC's uprezzing/upconversion of 480i to HD (e.g. in commercials and promos) is much inferior to CBS's and NBC's? Looks like far too much vertical edge enhancement is applied. A "hard" and unappealing picture.



Started this thread on it recently and noticed the problem continued this weekend. Notice it mostly with golf matches--and the contrast with the crisp, clear weekday coverage on ESPN-HD (480i=>720p). There's a sublink in that thread that discusses ABC's routing that might be the problem. Recall seeing the same problem over a year ago before we had ESPN on ABC; (just ABC upconverting 480i).


This doesn't arise with NBC/CBS weekend station upconversions of 480i to 1080i compared to weekday 480i golf matches on USA, etc. Edge enhancement (EE), as CBS station engineer Lee Wood outlined , can improve video on small screen SD displays, ABC's largest audience. But, if ABC is routing crisp digital video (seen weekdays) through analog NTSC with added EE, fuzzing up the harshening the overall image (weekends) for TWC on 707 here, it's puzzling why CBS and NBC don't have this problem. Find myself bypassing most of the ESPN/ABC weekend (or Sunday-only) coverage because images are so bad. -- John


----------



## vindicator

Great to see you back twcinsider!!!!!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *realdeal99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No HD for the Giant's game on CBS? You gotta be Shi**in me!



So far this year, there have been 3 local teams games on CBS, 2 Jets games and yesterday's Giants game. All in SD. I can't imagine that somewhere lese in the country, any of these games was in HD. And to prove how bad they suck, the idiot kept calling Eli "Peyton Manning" and never once actually correcting himself. It got so bad that the color guy quickly jumped in and made some inane remark about Eli, but actually used his name.


The other thing I noticed is that during the Jets games, they had the gray sidebars, which are added at the source so our workaround doesn't work. So I witched to Ch. 2 so I got the back pillars. Yesterday it was black throughout.


Now I DO see a lot of commercials playing that were widescreen AR. But on this supposed HD channel? They play inside a 4:3 box, thus appearing with side AND top & bottom pillars!


Makes me want to carefully make a list of ALL the advertisers and write them saying this population of HD set owners plan to boycott and encourage others to boycott all these advertisers for the next year. THAT would shake some things up!


And while we're at it, I getting real sick and tired of the local NBC station calling themselves "Channel; 4-HD." BS, they have almost NO HD content! A few minutes per day of inside the news studio is it. Relentless promotion that "4-HD" was carrying the marathon and what? No HD. Even more insulting, they had several recorded pieces that were widescreen, but did they play that way? NOOOOOO, black pillars all 4 sides.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Paul Chiu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Since NYC TWC started 719 and 720 (Max-HD and Starz-HD), the 1080i quality of most of the HD offerings have been very stable with little to no distortions. This is especially true with HDB, SHO, HDNET Movies, and MAX. Let's hope the Star Wars 6 will look fantastic! SIN CITY looked great last night.
> 
> 
> Paul



Indeed I have been kinda looking closely to see if the burden of the additional HD channels means a decrease in PQ on others... at first I thought it had, but with more watching, I can't say I've seen that much decrease.


Ah, Sin City; interesting movie in HD. Given the style, it isn't exactly a poster child for HD, but somehow it "felt" better. Then again, Carla Gugino's scenes early in the movie do put a smile on my face for a couple of hours!


----------



## Paul Chiu

Ah Carla...


That is great DEMO for 1080p!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> .....Then again, Carla Gugino's scenes early in the movie do put a smile on my face for a couple of hours!


----------



## d3193




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Started this thread on it recently and noticed the problem continued this weekend. Notice it mostly with golf matches--and the contrast with the crisp, clear weekday coverage on ESPN-HD (480i=>720p). There's a sublink in that thread that discusses ABC's routing that might be the problem. Recall seeing the same problem over a year ago before we had ESPN on ABC; (just ABC upconverting 480i).
> 
> 
> This doesn't arise with NBC/CBS weekend station upconversions of 480i to 1080i compared to weekday 480i golf matches on USA, etc. Edge enhancement (EE), as CBS station engineer Lee Wood outlined , can improve video on small screen SD displays, ABC's largest audience. But, if ABC is routing crisp digital video (seen weekdays) through analog NTSC with added EE, fuzzing up the harshening the overall image (weekends) for TWC on 707 here, it's puzzling why CBS and NBC don't have this problem. Find myself bypassing most of the ESPN/ABC weekend (or Sunday-only) coverage because images are so bad. -- John



Thanks John. I've been noticing this on 707 for a long time. 702 (CBS), 704 (NBC) and 705 (Fox) seem to do a much better job of their 480i to HD conversion.


It's also interesting that when NBC's HD local news uses widescreen SD cameras for their location reports, the biggest give-away that the source is SD is the vertical edge enhancement. But it's not nearly as ugly as what ABC does.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twcinsider* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...It's not based on just what people on avsforum want..



Well regardless, these additional HD channels (Starzz and Cmax) are exactly what I've been waiting for.









I called Friday night to add them on and for whatever reason the two channels combined are only costing me 5 bucks more. The CSR on the phone was wheeling and dealing. He hooked me up. Who knows, maybe I was overpaying before. I'm happy.










Even though we HD folks are considered a sliver in the TW pie, I bet that there's going to be a very noticeable spike-- with all of the Starzz and Cmax new subscriptions.


And it's great hearing from you twcinsider.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TMSKILZ* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can't believe how my Cowboys just lost ... I'm going to be mad & depressed until next wkend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arghhhhhh..this DAL loss burns man!



I doubt that you'll find much solace here.







This is the land of the Blue (and I'm certainly not talking politics) _And_ the Green. Can't wait for next Sunday night's game.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's supposed to be CBS' HD game!! So, WHY are we in NYC not getting this over-run in HD?? I"m sure the rest of the nation is seeing it that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only =that=, even the CBS Sports desk just now was not in HD.



No one saw the Giants game in HD.

As has been mentioned here many times, CBS only carries a few (3 or 4?) Sunday games in HD. This was not one of them. That said, CBS still does stink and should invest some more money into HD.


----------



## andrewjnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> And while we're at it, I getting real sick and tired of the local NBC station calling themselves "Channel; 4-HD." BS, they have almost NO HD content! A few minutes per day of inside the news studio is it. Relentless promotion that "4-HD" was carrying the marathon and what? No HD. Even more insulting, they had several recorded pieces that were widescreen, but did they play that way? NOOOOOO, black pillars all 4 sides.



I'm not sure what you're talking about--last time I checked, Channel 4 aired at least 8 hours of HDTV content daily (three hours of "Today" + three hours of primetime + Jay + Conan), and that's before factoring in local news, which they do from the studio in HD (granted, the field reports are mostly SD). I didn't see the marathon coverage, so I don't know if it was NBC-generated or originated with Channel 4, but I'd imagine the portability (or lack thereof) of HD cameras might have been an issue.


----------



## andrewjnyc

On Friday, I called TWC to make an appointment for the installation of two cable cards in the S3 TiVo that's en route to me, and the earliest they could slot me in was December 7. The guy I spoke to said he thought that might have been a mistake, but we made the appointment for that day anyway. Have any of y'all called lately and gotten appointments that weren't so far off, or is that 12/7 date about par for the course?


----------



## Berk32

CBS can only manage 3 HD game a week currently.


They will be adding 1 to that capacity every year starting in '07 (it costs $$$$....) (supposidly that money for this year went to the new HD pregame studio).


Yesterday's Giants game was never scheduled to be HD, so there was no reason to expect it.


----------



## Paul Chiu

Have any of you experienced some blockiness on Starz-HD, MAX-HD, and SHO-HD since Sunday afternoon?


It's strange, but I started getting some of that old digital garbage on even slow moving scenes over the last 24 hours.


If not, then my equipment may need replacing again....


----------



## Paul Chiu

The 8300HD is all you need to record and it does for HD shows too.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *doveer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hmm, I'll go get a new box tommorow and try it out. I want to record stuff, Do I need both the 8300HD and 3250HD and does it cost extra money?


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> CBS can only manage 3 HD game a week currently.
> 
> 
> They will be adding 1 to that capacity every year starting in '07 (it costs $$$$....) (supposidly that money for this year went to the new HD pregame studio).
> 
> 
> Yesterday's Giants game was never scheduled to be HD, so there was no reason to expect it.



I think you, and Larry, missed my point completely. I was NOT specifically complaining about the GIANTS game not being in HD; i understood that CBS is really cheap with the HD games. I was talking about the "over-run" game, meaning the end of the CHI-MIA game. We got about 7 or so minutes of that as a "bonus coverage" sorta deal. You want to tell me that THAT game wasn't in HD for the rest of the nation?? Of COURSE it was! THAT is what i was talking about. When they cut to THAT game, why didn't WE see it in HD?? And when they cut to the NFL Today set, that TOO, appeared on =our= screens in SD.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think you, and Larry, missed my point completely. I was NOT specifically complaining about the GIANTS game not being in HD; i understood that CBS is really cheap with the HD games. I was talking about the "over-run" game, meaning the end of the CHI-MIA game. We got about 7 or so minutes of that as a "bonus coverage" sorta deal. You want to tell me that THAT game wasn't in HD for the rest of the nation?? Of COURSE it was! THAT is what i was talking about. When they cut to THAT game, why didn't WE see it in HD?? And when they cut to the NFL Today set, that TOO, appeared on =our= screens in SD.



Well its part of the same thing...


Its no so simple to have a local channel switch from planned SD to HD - in fact it never happens....


The 1pm to 4pm block on WCBS was scheduled as SD... so it stays SD... very simple.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well its part of the same thing...
> 
> 
> Its no so simple to have a local channel switch from planned SD to HD - in fact it never happens....
> 
> 
> The 1pm to 4pm block on WCBS was scheduled as SD... so it stays SD... very simple.



This was =after= 4PM...WAY after....so does the block still apply?? Or did someone forget to flick a switch somewhere?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This was =after= 4PM...WAY after....so does the block still apply?? Or did someone forget to flick a switch somewhere?




No - It means they aren't scheduled to start HD until the 2nd game.


Period


End of story.


----------



## TMSKILZ

Came across this article over @ the dslreports.com site...


" *Tackling Cable's Bandwidth Crunch*
Broadlogic offers new 'headend on a chip'


A Silicon Valley start-up is proposing a new way to sharply expand the capacity of cable networks, reports the Wall Street Journal. BroadLogic Network Technologies has announced a new chip that will eliminate the need for MSOs to broadcast bandwidth hogging analog signals over their networks.

Broadlogic proposes the MSO would install a small gateway with this "headend on a chip" either bolted outside the home or in the basement.


This new technology would allow operators to shut off the analog signal across an entire node, freeing up between 450 and 500 Megahertz worth of spectrum, according to the company. When transmissions hit the gateway, the chip apparently converts an MPEG-2 stream into 80 NTSC-compliant analog channels plus 240 audio channels with VBI information. The upgrade may be a tough sell to cable providers; the Journal notes each gateway could cost as much as two set-top cable boxes.


Despite ample talk of a cable industry bandwidth crunch, a recent report suggested that cable providers currently have more than enough capacity to compete with telco fiber systems and offer additional HD and VOD services. It may simply take some work. Solutions include reclaiming analog TV spectrum, splitting fiber nodes, and, most importantly, employing switched broadcast video (SBV) techniques.

*Time Warner Cable has improved their capacity by 50% in switched digital video trials. From that recent report:

"Each analog channel consumes 6 MHz of capacity (or roughly 1/125th of the total capacity of an upgraded cable plant). Re-claiming that channel slot frees up enough capacity to launch 2½ more channels in HDTV (each of which consumes about 2.4 MHz), or ten more digital channels (each of which consumes about 0.6 MHz), another ten QAMs, each capable of delivering an additional VOD stream, or another doubling of broadband [Internet] capacity (which today operates out of a single 6 MHz channel slot)."*


This optimistic report is in contrast to a CableLabs report from August that suggested another round of multi-billion dollar upgrades might be in order and that MSOs might be better off just running fiber to the home."


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *d3193* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's also interesting that when NBC's HD local news uses widescreen SD cameras for their location reports, the biggest give-away that the source is SD is the vertical edge enhancement. But it's not nearly as ugly as what ABC does.



I watch NBC local for news. I have not see ONE 16:9 field camera shot, none. Well, I have seen maybe once or twice a widescreen camera shot from the chopper (as it's mounted, I wouldn't call it a field camera, as in mobile), but it sure didn't look like HD at all.


What I do see is that there seems to be a variety of PQ in the field; some field shots do kinda look HD, while others clearly don't. BUT all of them are 4:3.


FWIW, I immediately noticed when the studio camera went HD... it was about a week before the "official" roll out. I noticed the camera quality immediately. However, they side boxed (pillars, like 4:3) it until the official roll out.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andrewjnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what you're talking about--last time I checked, Channel 4 aired at least 8 hours of HDTV content daily (three hours of "Today" + three hours of primetime + Jay + Conan), and that's before factoring in local news, which they do from the studio in HD (granted, the field reports are mostly SD). I didn't see the marathon coverage, so I don't know if it was NBC-generated or originated with Channel 4, but I'd imagine the portability (or lack thereof) of HD cameras might have been an issue.



I'm talking about what Channel 4 produces... those 8 hours you quote are all network stuff, doesn't count. I sure do understand the difficulties, but HD field cameras are nowhere near what they had to be 5 years ago. My issue is the local WNBC, Channel 4 marketing themselves as HD; their HD produced content is miniscule.


As for the marathon, I wonder if they explored some sort of partnership with network? They might not get 100% HD coverage, but I think partial coverage would be OK. Then again, there may be folks who take a all or nothing approach, foreign as that would be to me!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No one saw the Giants game in HD.



But we sure as hell heard their announcer keep referring to Eli as Peyton Manning and never, ever apologizing or correctly himself.


WCBS is their frakking flagship station, in one of the largest markets in the NFL. So far 3 of our home teams games have bee in SD here on that flagship station in their largest market. AND they are clueless as to one of our quarterback's names. Totally unforgivable.


----------



## baniels

Thisis a good thread.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Paul Chiu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Have any of you experienced some blockiness on Starz-HD, MAX-HD, and SHO-HD since Sunday afternoon?
> 
> 
> It's strange, but I started getting some of that old digital garbage on even slow moving scenes over the last 24 hours.
> 
> 
> If not, then my equipment may need replacing again....



Nope....everything has been pretty clean for me in southern Manhattan.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *baniels* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thisis a good thread.



It sure is! Lots of good folks with helpful advice, welcome aboard!


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> But we sure as hell heard their announcer keep referring to Eli as Peyton Manning and never, ever apologizing or correctly himself.



Some of the gaffes that the announcers make today are unbelievable. I think they take this non corrective silent approach because if they correct themselves, they'll bring more attention to their error and more people will know of their flub, so they just let their mistakes go. I find it difficult to believe that they don't know they flubbed with all of the people involved in a broadcast. Michael Kay on the Yes network does it all of the time and never corrects himself.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside-Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So far 3 of our home teams games have bee in SD here on that flagship station in their largest market. AND they are clueless as to one of our quarterback's names. Totally unforgivable.



To quote you.... _Indeed!_


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Some of the gaffes that the announcers make today are unbelievable. I think they take this non corrective silent approach because if they correct themselves, they'll bring more attention to their error and more people will know of their flub, so they just let their mistakes go. I find it difficult to believe that they don't know they flubbed with all of the people involved in a broadcast. Michael Kay on the Yes network does it all of the time and never corrects himself.



I think we all know who is the worst in sports broadcasting..


The one and only... Mr. Tim "Brandon Arroyo" McCarver.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think we all know who is the worst in sports broadcasting..
> 
> 
> The one and only... Mr. Tim "Brandon Arroyo" McCarver.










LOL Forgot about that infamous one. Too funny.
_Yo Timmy, he's named after Charles Bronson not Michael Brandon_


----------



## TonyNYC

I see I am not the only one who thinks Tim McCarver is God awful.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I see I am not the only one who thinks Tim McCarver is God awful.



Quite the contrary...


I don't know of one person who thinks he's even remotely good...


I wonder who he's blackmailing at FOX... he might be making what should be the regular season HD money....


----------



## d3193




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I watch NBC local for news. I have not see ONE 16:9 field camera shot, none. Well, I have seen maybe once or twice a widescreen camera shot from the chopper (as it's mounted, I wouldn't call it a field camera, as in mobile), but it sure didn't look like HD at all.
> 
> 
> What I do see is that there seems to be a variety of PQ in the field; some field shots do kinda look HD, while others clearly don't. BUT all of them are 4:3.
> 
> 
> FWIW, I immediately noticed when the studio camera went HD... it was about a week before the "official" roll out. I noticed the camera quality immediately. However, they side boxed (pillars, like 4:3) it until the official roll out.



This is odd. When NBC local news first went HD all field reports were 4x3, but recently I've seen more and more non-studio material in 16x9 (although it mostly looks like SD). Maybe we are watching at different times.


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As for the marathon, I wonder if they explored some sort of partnership with network? They might not get 100% HD coverage, but I think partial coverage would be OK. Then again, there may be folks who take a all or nothing approach, foreign as that would be to me!



WNBC carried a live broadcast of the marathon, which was then edited and rebroadcast on the network in the afternoon as a condensed version. (Sort of like the 2 hour Ironman broadcasts they sometimes have.) Neither broadcast was HD. The local broadcast was branded as an NBC broadcast, not a WNBC broadcast, probably to facilitate the editing.


The marathon has always been a very complex broadcast. The primary cameras for much of the race are mounted on motorcycles, staying just in front of the lead packs, and a few other places (like in front of Lance Armstrong this year). Unlike standard remote shots, the cameras on the motorcycles can't exactly use microwave towers to transmit back to the station, so they either need to have a strong enough transmitter to get it there themselves, or transmit to a nearby truck that relays the signal. It would not surprise me if there were bandwidth issues in maintaining that many live HD feeds to the studio at once. As it is, the camera transmissions are tenuous enough that they cut out over the race's steel framed bridges.


The closest thing I can think of in terms of the motorcycle shots is the Tour de France. Was that in HD this year? Even so, the Tour only has one leader's pack, not three (wheelchair, women's, and men's). If the motorcycle shots couldn't be HD, there wouldn't have been much use in the broadcast itself being HD.

-JMP


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I watch NBC local for news. I have not see ONE 16:9 field camera shot, none. Well, I have seen maybe once or twice a widescreen camera shot from the chopper (as it's mounted, I wouldn't call it a field camera, as in mobile), but it sure didn't look like HD at all.
> 
> 
> What I do see is that there seems to be a variety of PQ in the field; some field shots do kinda look HD, while others clearly don't. BUT all of them are 4:3.



Just over the last week or so I've started seeing an occassional field shot that's certainly widescreen, and one or two have looked like HD.


I read that they're gradually upgrading all their remote trucks (but can't do them all at once, since it would require taking them out of service on the same day) to handle widescreen, with a few having true HD.


What I'm really waiting for is for their sports hilights to be in HD. If they have an HD studio and the appropriate support equipment, there's no reason they can't use the HD feeds from game broadcasts for their hilight packages. It should be a hell of a lot quicker and cheaper than upgrading all their remote trucks...

-JMP


----------



## beatles6

This is very strange. As of 11:30 PM all 3 DT locals lost their HD feeds. Letterman and Leno are in SD and ABC's election coverage which was HD prior to the 11 PM news is now SD.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beatles6* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is very strange. As of 11:30 PM all 3 DT locals lost their HD feeds. Letterman and Leno are in SD and ABC's election coverage which was HD prior to the 11 PM news is now SD.



I've heard that the networks told the affiliates to go SD tonight due to many locals needed to use the "breaking news" bar, which needs SD in most areas....


That explains NBC and CBS... dunno why ABC


----------



## Paul Chiu

DEMs win the House, back to rabbit ears and black & white.....












> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've heard that the networks told the affiliates to go SD tonight due to many locals needed to use the "breaking news" bar, which needs SD in most areas....
> 
> 
> That explains NBC and CBS... dunno why ABC


----------



## Berk32

Good News from MSG-HD


Knicks road game vs Spurs on Saturday night will be in HD.


Hope more road games for Rangers and Knicks will be added as the season progresses...


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *d3193* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is odd. When NBC local news first went HD all field reports were 4x3, but recently I've seen more and more non-studio material in 16x9 (although it mostly looks like SD). Maybe we are watching at different times.



Wouldn't you know, the very evening after I made that post, what do I see? Field reports in widescreen! Seriously, this was the first time I saw this (uh, last night). I thought "OMG I better go find where I posted that to say I was now seeing it." I generally watch local from 5:30 to 6:30.


I suspect what is going on is that, much like the studio cameras, they ran HD in 4:3 for a long while. The widescreen field reports sure did look like HD. Part of the issue undoubtedly has to do with how they deal with both the HD and SD channel. I'd love to know the exact details, but I can only guess at this point (I know that if a widescreen image is fed in SD, it gets letterboxed top and bottom in 4:3 and all 4 sides on a widescreen display). My "guess" is they got a processor that crops the image to 4:3 so they can feed one signal to both and have automatic processes in the signal path to the SD broadcast.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmp_nyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What I'm really waiting for is for their sports hilights to be in HD. If they have an HD studio and the appropriate support equipment, there's no reason they can't use the HD feeds from game broadcasts for their hilight packages. It should be a hell of a lot quicker and cheaper than upgrading all their remote trucks...
> 
> -JMP



I know, on local I find it odd that they use a SD shot of a game that WAS in HD in the local HD channel. But I've seen this at a network level as well, say on a Fox game, the game is HD, the halftime is HD and they show SD clips from that game.


I suspect part of the issue is dealing with a 4:3 local and a 16:9 HD channel at the same time. At this point, my "attitude" is to go cheap, same signal, just letterbox is for 4:3 SD. Then again, what all I had WAS 4:3 SD, I "hated" letterboxed things! Amazing how rapidly our perspectives change...


BTW, I DO realize how daunting a technical task covering the marathon is. But I have worked at a broadcast network both on the busines and the technical side...


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I know, on local I find it odd that they use a SD shot of a game that WAS in HD in the local HD channel. But I've seen this at a network level as well, say on a Fox game, the game is HD, the halftime is HD and they show SD clips from that game.
> 
> 
> I suspect part of the issue is dealing with a 4:3 local and a 16:9 HD channel at the same time. At this point, my "attitude" is to go cheap, same signal, just letterbox is for 4:3 SD. Then again, what all I had WAS 4:3 SD, I "hated" letterboxed things! Amazing how rapidly our perspectives change...



Just look at how ESPN handles it. They use HD hilights where available. If you watch ESPN-SD, they just trim the edges off, since most widescreen sports broadcasts are shot so that the non-widescreen version just crops the image. You can tell when they have hilights from one of the CBS broadcasts that has the bug at the extreme edge, and the bug is cut off on the 4:3 version.


Anyway, with WNBC using the network's storage and editing stuff for HD now, and Today, SNL, and Conanl all broadcasting in HD from 30 Rockefeller Plaza, how long is it until we get to see Brian Williams in HD? I can't imagine it's a daunting technical task considering the upgrades they've already done in the building. It's got to be a much less complicated show technically than Today...

-JMP


----------



## TMSKILZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TMSKILZ* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Came across this article over @ the dslreports.com site...
> 
> 
> " *Tackling Cable's Bandwidth Crunch*
> Broadlogic offers new 'headend on a chip'
> 
> 
> A Silicon Valley start-up is proposing a new way to sharply expand the capacity of cable networks, reports the Wall Street Journal. BroadLogic Network Technologies has announced a new chip that will eliminate the need for MSOs to broadcast bandwidth hogging analog signals over their networks.
> 
> Broadlogic proposes the MSO would install a small gateway with this "headend on a chip" either bolted outside the home or in the basement.
> 
> 
> This new technology would allow operators to shut off the analog signal across an entire node, freeing up between 450 and 500 Megahertz worth of spectrum, according to the company. When transmissions hit the gateway, the chip apparently converts an MPEG-2 stream into 80 NTSC-compliant analog channels plus 240 audio channels with VBI information. The upgrade may be a tough sell to cable providers; the Journal notes each gateway could cost as much as two set-top cable boxes.
> 
> 
> Despite ample talk of a cable industry bandwidth crunch, a recent report suggested that cable providers currently have more than enough capacity to compete with telco fiber systems and offer additional HD and VOD services. It may simply take some work. Solutions include reclaiming analog TV spectrum, splitting fiber nodes, and, most importantly, employing switched broadcast video (SBV) techniques.
> 
> *Time Warner Cable has improved their capacity by 50% in switched digital video trials. From that recent report:
> 
> "Each analog channel consumes 6 MHz of capacity (or roughly 1/125th of the total capacity of an upgraded cable plant). Re-claiming that channel slot frees up enough capacity to launch 2½ more channels in HDTV (each of which consumes about 2.4 MHz), or ten more digital channels (each of which consumes about 0.6 MHz), another ten QAMs, each capable of delivering an additional VOD stream, or another doubling of broadband [Internet] capacity (which today operates out of a single 6 MHz channel slot)."*
> 
> 
> This optimistic report is in contrast to a CableLabs report from August that suggested another round of multi-billion dollar upgrades might be in order and that MSOs might be better off just running fiber to the home."



..........


----------



## silverfx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Paul Chiu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The 8300HD DVR here in NYC now has the HDTV listings for next Friday's Star Wars marathon.
> 
> 
> Starting Friday night or Saturday 11/11 at 12AM, it's
> 
> 
> 1. Star Wars Phantom Menace HDTV 133 min Ends 220AM
> 
> 2. Attack of Clones HDTV 143 min Ends 445AM
> 
> 3. Revenge of Sith HDTV 140 min Ends 710AM
> 
> 4. Star Wars HDTV 125 min Ends 920AM
> 
> 5. Empire Strikes Back HDTV 124 min Ends 1130AM
> 
> 6. Return of Jedi HDTV 133 min Ends 150PM
> 
> 
> Get a new external hard drive or clear out that 8300HD DVR!
> 
> 
> Since NYC TWC started 719 and 720 (Max-HD and Starz-HD), the 1080i quality of most of the HD offerings have been very stable with little to no distortions. This is especially true with HDB, SHO, HDNET Movies, and MAX. Let's hope the Star Wars 6 will look fantastic! SIN CITY looked great last night.
> 
> 
> Paul



I need to get an external drive with a quickness..... can anyone recommend a local place (in NYC) to pick up either an external one or the parts to make one for cheap?


BTW, anyone catch the NBA on ESPN last night (Suns/Spurs)? I thought the broadcast was garbage on my 61". Wondering if it's just my feed.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmp_nyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just look at how ESPN handles it. They use HD hilights where available. If you watch ESPN-SD, they just trim the edges off, since most widescreen sports broadcasts are shot so that the non-widescreen version just crops the image. You can tell when they have hilights from one of the CBS broadcasts that has the bug at the extreme edge, and the bug is cut off on the 4:3 version.
> 
> 
> Anyway, with WNBC using the network's storage and editing stuff for HD now, and Today, SNL, and Conanl all broadcasting in HD from 30 Rockefeller Plaza, how long is it until we get to see Brian Williams in HD? I can't imagine it's a daunting technical task considering the upgrades they've already done in the building. It's got to be a much less complicated show technically than Today...
> 
> -JMP



Oh boy, this story ain't seen the end yet! Absolutely WNBC is doing a lot more "field stories" in 16:9 HD, but they seem to also be almost adopting the TNT deal, taking 4:3 SD content and stretching it horizontally (sorry to those who think this is good, to me it's bush league). There was one report that had 16:9 HD, 4:3 with side pillars AND 4:3 SD stretched horizontally. I suppose one might give up an excuse that they are trying various things, etc. Total BS, these guys are very highly paid professionals who seem to be acting worse than some college student run broadcast facility (I did run a college broadcast facility, with others, that would never pull this kind of unprofessional antics).


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *silverfx* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I need to get an external drive with a quickness..... can anyone recommend a local place (in NYC) to pick up either an external one or the parts to make one for cheap?



Without having done any research on this at all, my "go to" place would probably be J&R Music & Computer World down near City Hall. It's bound to have all of the parts you need (SATA enclosure, SATA drive), as well as very competetive prices (though not necessarily the cheapest, they will be on the lower end of the scale), and they are a "reputable" business, with a reasonable return & support policy.


----------



## silverfx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Without having done any research on this at all, my "go to" place would probably be J&R Music & Computer World down near City Hall. It's bound to have all of the parts you need (SATA enclosure, SATA drive), as well as very competetive prices (though not necessarily the cheapest, they will be on the lower end of the scale), and they are a "reputable" business, with a reasonable return & support policy.



Thanks. I've shopped at J&R many times when I used to work down on Wall st.. They do have good prices/selection


----------



## teebeebee1

anyone else in forest hills/rego park area having major issues?


I'm on the road and my wife is sitting home (not too tech savvy) with no internet and no cable.


I called TWC and they told me noone could go out until Saturday morn.


I'm beyond frustrated with the lack of service from TWC, i have no other choice but to wait, i can't go to any competitor, thye can charge me whatever they want and when something goes wrong, i'm over a barrell with a corn cob up my pooper.


----------



## zlot680

Hi Folks,


Recently got the Explorer 8300HD box from TWC in NYC. I am having trouble with some of the display options. In general, trying to figure out if I want 720p or 1080i resolution, and also if I want to pick zoom, letterbox or stretch for both the widescreen (16:9) and the standard (4:3). At this point those are my two biggest questions. I have a Panasonic Plasma, TH-50PX600U.


I think I have my settings on stretch right now and some shows just do not look right. If I put up letterbox I get side bars, even on the HD channels. So I think I am doing something wrong.


Any help would be appreciated. I find the menus to be somewhat confusing for an HD newbie like myself.



Thanks!


----------



## silverfx

Does anyone know if there's an option to change the grey side bars to black for SD channels? Burn in isnt an issue on my display (LCOS) and the light grey bars are very distracting.


Zlot: What is your plamsa's aspect set on? Make sure it's on Full.


----------



## zlot680

I believe it is set on full. I will double check Friday night, as I am travelling so I am away from the TV. I just know that the HD box lets me choose letterbox, stretch or zoom and I am not happy with the way things are set, but I am sure I am missing something simple.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zlot680* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I believe it is set on full. I will double check Friday night, as I am travelling so I am away from the TV. I just know that the HD box lets me choose letterbox, stretch or zoom and I am not happy with the way things are set, but I am sure I am missing something simple.




Be careful about HD channels - many aren't always showing HD content (such as the local broadcast networks) - so they will have sidebars during certain programming and many commercials.


Test your settings on a normal HD channel, such as DiscoveryHD.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teebeebee1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> anyone else in forest hills/rego park area having major issues?
> 
> 
> I'm on the road and my wife is sitting home (not too tech savvy) with no internet and no cable.
> 
> 
> I called TWC and they told me noone could go out until Saturday morn.
> 
> 
> I'm beyond frustrated with the lack of service from TWC, i have no other choice but to wait, i can't go to any competitor, thye can charge me whatever they want and when something goes wrong, i'm over a barrell with a corn cob up my pooper.



Here in Jackson Heights, it's all working.


----------



## kozman

Go into your setting on the cable remote, hit settings, more settings, look for aspect ratio choice(choose wide screen 16:9, 4:3 stretch). Secondly hit settings again, more settings, look for Output Formats and choose 480p and 1080i. Now go to your Panny TV remote and tune into a SD channel and hit your Aspect button on your Panny remote, choose Just. This will make your non HD channels look much better than the cable box stretch mode. I have last year's model(PX50U) and this procedure looks fine on my display. Good luck


----------



## zlot680

thanks berk and koz. great answers. I'll start to fool around tomorrow when I am back home and I'll keep you all posted.


2 question though, why would I choose 480p and 1080i when I have this all connected via HDMI? Wouldn't I want to choose 720p? And secondly, I remember when I choose the aspect ratio on the cable box first I have to pick 16:9 or 4:3. ok so for 4:3 you say pick stretch, but I do not think there is a "widescreen" option for the 16:9, i I think it says zoom, stretch or letterbox. Do I want to choose letterbox? If I do, if its an HD channel with non HD content will it show bars on the side?


In general, if I follow your steps what will the channels look like, I want to make sure I did it right. for instance, HD channels with HD content will be in 16:9, but SD and HD channels with non HD content will be in 4:3 with bars on the side?


Thanks again.


----------



## nanny64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mafiakid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm on lower east side manhattan and my 705 and 711 is down. 705 was pixellating on and off during game 1 of the World Series on saturday. Today it is just a gray screen. 711 was working fine saturday but pixellating on and off before and now just a gray screen. Does anybody have this problem? Please check your TV and let me know if it's just me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.




Greenpoint


Blank screen on 705 and 741, and several others, since 10-28-06. Also, since then, various channels come in and out intermittantly.


Observation: There are three methods to navigate to a channel:

1. Pressing the Guide button on the remote, scrolling to a listed channel, and pressing the Select button.

2. Entering the channel # directly using the remote.

3. Using the ch+ and ch- buttons on my SA8300HD box.


I have found that various channels behave differently (blank screen or viewable) using the different methods. Also, on Wednesday, 11-7-06, for a period of time, I had reception on all channels, including 705 and 741. The problems then reverted back.


Time Warner is scheduled to arrive on Saturday. I will post their diagnosis and/or resolution.


----------



## silverfx

Anyone have any success with convincing TWC to boost their signal? I had a tech come check my signal (because of bad pixelation) and all he was willing to do was change out the splitter and fittings. He claims there was a 4db boost from that and that my signal was 'good' to begin with.










It's acceptable (barely) on my 50" but on my new 61" (50% larger screen area), the noise is much, much more apparent and make sports/fast action stuff look like poop. Last night I connected the coax directly into my tv to check my signal strength, and the meter showed a lousy ~56-58 out of 100!


----------



## jeffrey r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *silverfx* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone have any success with convincing TWC to boost their signal? I had a tech come check my signal (because of bad pixelation) and all he was willing to do was change out the splitter and fittings. He claims there was a 4db boost from that and that my signal was 'good' to begin with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's acceptable (barely) on my 50" but on my new 61" (50% larger screen area), the noise is much, much more apparent and make sports/fast action stuff look like poop. Last night I connected the coax directly into my tv to check my signal strength, and the meter showed a lousy ~56-58 out of 100!



I don't quite know exactly what is going on, but the direct feed from TWC not running through a cable box has gotten noticeably worse over recent months. I don't know if this is something they are doing on purpose to get people to switch to digital cable, or what, but it's annoying.


I have a 17" LCD TV in my kitchen without a box, and it's really gotten somewhat unwatchable lately. I can only imagine how bad it would look on a big screen. But my signal coming out of my cable box on the bigscreen in my living room has been fine from what I can see.


----------



## Paul Chiu

If you are in Manhattan, go to J&R or B&H Photo

If you're in Queens, go to COMPUSA on Queens Blvd or the Circuit City nearby.


Any sub $200 external eSATA drive at 7200ROM should work fine.


I have 100GB saved for tonight and at least 13 people ready for the all nighter!

Feels like college once again!


Paul






> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *silverfx* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I need to get an external drive with a quickness..... can anyone recommend a local place (in NYC) to pick up either an external one or the parts to make one for cheap?
> 
> 
> BTW, anyone catch the NBA on ESPN last night (Suns/Spurs)? I thought the broadcast was garbage on my 61". Wondering if it's just my feed.


----------



## heinriph

On aspect rations and sidebars...


1. When setting up the 8300HD, and setting the aspect ratio of your TV, I believe the 4:3 and 6:9 settings don't seem to work consistently. To have it work correctly on the current 8300 software version, I had to use 4:3 (though my TV is 6:9), and I remember other people reporting similar things, and that this varies as the 8300 software version changes


2. Grey sidebars....

a) when viewing HD channels, any sidebars you see will be added by the broadcaster; some use black, some use patterns, some use grey. I recall some tricks for overriding that using squeeze and stretch on your TV and 8300 have been reported earlier in this thread.

b) when viewing SD, either the 8300 *or* your TV will handle the sidebars.
i) If your 8300 is set to outputonly HD (720 or 1080), the 8300 will create a 'fake' HD 6:9 image, by adding grey sidebars. As far as your TV know, it's a 6:9 HD image, and it shows what it gets.

ii) If your 8300 is set toalso/only output SD (480 in any form), it will be sending the SD channels to your TV in SD 4:3 format. Your TV then decides how to display those, and will tack on its own sidebars (or alternatively, stretch the image)

Why TWCNY can't add a menu option to choose sidebar color is beyond me...


(BTW, anyone else note that Spitzer named the CEO of TimeWarner to his transition team? Does not bode well for getting NY State pressure on the cable companies...)


----------



## zlot680

I notice that I never have sidebars on my HD channels, for commericals, non-HD programming content, etc, which leads me to believe things are not set up right. I think that is because I have the stretch option selected for 16:9. heinriph and others have given me some good ideas, and I got time saturday afternoon to fool around so I will let you know what works and what did not work.


----------



## silverfx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Paul Chiu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you are in Manhattan, go to J&R or B&H Photo
> 
> If you're in Queens, go to COMPUSA on Queens Blvd or the Circuit City nearby.
> 
> 
> Any sub $200 external eSATA drive at 7200ROM should work fine.
> 
> 
> I have 100GB saved for tonight and at least 13 people ready for the all nighter!
> 
> Feels like college once again!
> 
> 
> Paul



Thanks Paul. I was too busy yesterday to run to a store. B&H closes too early on Fridays. J&R's a pain to get to... so I decided to just order it through newegg late afternoon yesterday. I just checked my order and it's out for delivery! Newegg freakin rules!


----------



## TonyNYC

Is this one the right type of drive? Not too up to speed on external drives for dvr's. TIA

http://www.circuitcity.com/ssm/Weste...oductDetail.do


----------



## silverfx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zlot680* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I notice that I never have sidebars on my HD channels, for commericals, non-HD programming content, etc, which leads me to believe things are not set up right. I think that is because I have the stretch option selected for 16:9. heinriph and others have given me some good ideas, and I got time saturday afternoon to fool around so I will let you know what works and what did not work.



If you have the box set to 16:9 and 4:3 stretch (and your Panny set to full), it shouldn't stretch the HD content, only SD.


SD doesnt look great on stretch so I just have it set to sidebars to keep the original aspect ratio with grey side bars.


----------



## silverfx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is this one the right type of drive? Not too up to speed on external drives for dvr's. TIA
> 
> http://www.circuitcity.com/ssm/Weste...oductDetail.do




No. You need to find a drive with an eSATA interface. The cheapest way is to buy the drive and case and assemble it yourself.

a few combo examples from newegg


----------



## TonyNYC

Ah cool. Thanks for the information.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *silverfx* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No. You need to find a drive with an eSATA interface. The cheapest way is to buy the drive and case and assemble it yourself.
> 
> a few combo examples from newegg



I personally got the exact Rosewill/Seagate combo listed here, and it's been working splendidly!


Scott


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I personally got the exact Rosewill/Seagate combo listed here, and it's been working splendidly!
> 
> 
> Scott



...and, its quite attractive (brushed black aluminum) and quite, too.


----------



## Paul Chiu

So far so good. All my drives working well into the 1st hour.











Above capture of my 1080p 37w3 panel using 8300HD DVR as primary and 3250HD as secondary through a D-VHS firewire recorder.











Above with 3250HD through D-VHS and Component as primary and 8300HD through DVI as primary











D-VHS recorder connected to 3250HD and recording via firewire. Will know PQ after marathon....











3250HD on left and 8300HD DVR on right











Drives working hard with 8300HD



There you have it. The recorders working hard and hot in my office. People partying in living room watching another HDTV with 3250HD. Most kids still up and interested.....


Later....


Paul


----------



## Paul Chiu

Everybody fell asleep including myself halfway into Star Wars 3.


I just woke up finding out that the DVR stills works and Star Wars (1) looks fabulous! As good as any HDNET old movies look. Star wars in 1080i looks way better at the native 235:1 today than my DVDs, my Japanese imported Laserdisks, an the special edition S-VHS tapes.


This is the one!


Now, the greatest of them all, The Empire Strikes Back!


----------



## teebeebee1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *silverfx* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone have any success with convincing TWC to boost their signal? I had a tech come check my signal (because of bad pixelation) and all he was willing to do was change out the splitter and fittings. He claims there was a 4db boost from that and that my signal was 'good' to begin with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's acceptable (barely) on my 50" but on my new 61" (50% larger screen area), the noise is much, much more apparent and make sports/fast action stuff look like poop. Last night I connected the coax directly into my tv to check my signal strength, and the meter showed a lousy ~56-58 out of 100!




Had a tech come by this morning as the living room/computer just crapped out and stopped working at all 3 days ago.


He said there was something wrong with the wire in the wall and i need to set up an appt. for someone to come and install a direct line to the living room rather than run it all the way from the back of the apt to the living room.


Now, i'm out of town and my wife is actually the one that was home. Good thing I wasn't there as I would have asked this assclown


1: Why don't you just run a new line right now?


2: Why was it working until 3 days ago if I need a whole new f'n line


3: Why can't i find a compentant TWC or Directv tech in all of NYC??


Ridiculous, I'm beyond frustrated, Do techs not set up lines? I really have to set up a new appt for an installation?


----------



## zlot680

you were all helpful with my aspect ratio problems. Put the TV on full, figured out how to set the aspect ratio on the cable box (man those menus make no sense) and now its all working well.


thanks for the help!


----------



## ZMike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Paul Chiu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> D-VHS recorder connected to 3250HD and recording via firewire. Will know PQ after marathon....



Paul,


How did D-VHS recording go with the 3250HD? I gave up on FireWire with my 8300HD after the "upgrade" to 2.5.066.


-Mike


----------



## Paul Chiu

Mike,


Excellent for Star Wars (4) and Empire Strikes Back (5), with merely a handful of artfifacts. By the time we got to Return of Jedi (6), maybe due to overheating of either D-VHS recorder or 3250HD, the dropouts were too many for the tape to be acceptable.

I already have all 3 of the current TRIO on D-VHS, DVR, or computer TS...


PS.

Firewire on the 8300HD DVR with 2.5.066 still do not work.


Paul






> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ZMike* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Paul,
> 
> 
> How did D-VHS recording go with the 3250HD? I gave up on FireWire with my 8300HD after the "upgrade" to 2.5.066.
> 
> 
> -Mike


----------



## nuttyinnyc

For those who didn't know because I certainly didn't see any announcements. We have 2 more HD channels. MaxHD(719)and StarzHD(720). It is about time! Maybe they might make a deal with NFLnetHD before thursday's game and we could have 3 new ones in a week.

It would be nice if I subscribed to those channels but I guess I have to just bit the bullet and decide which one would I watch more.

People that do have it, enjoy the new choice.


----------



## dominica




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For those who didn't know because I certainly didn't see any announcements. We have 2 more HD channels. MaxHD(719)and StarzHD(720). It is about time! Maybe they might make a deal with NFLnetHD before thursday's game and we could have 3 new ones in a week.
> 
> It would be nice if I subscribed to those channels but I guess I have to just bit the bullet and decide which one would I watch more.
> 
> People that do have it, enjoy the new choice.




You just beat me to the message LOL. I just added MAXHD and StarHD five minutes ago. If, you have cinimax and star regular you are good to go, they are 5 dollars more each, however, TWC is giving you Cinimax free for the Month.. Finally!!


The funny thing is I had to call twice, the time warner people did not even know they added the two new Channels, so I had to tell them just add regular Cinimax and Star, and then I switched to 719 and 720 and it was good.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dominica* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You just beat me to the message LOL. I just added MAXHD and StarHD five minutes ago. If, you have cinimax and star regular you are good to go, they are 5 dollars more each, however, TWC is giving you Cinimax free for the Month.. Finally!!
> 
> 
> The funny thing is I had to call twice, the time warner people did not even know they added the two new Channels, so I had to tell them just add regular Cinimax and Star, and then I switched to 719 and 720 and it was good.



really? I have checked and I haven't had any freebies this month, Last month only showtime for the weekend.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For those who didn't know because I certainly didn't see any announcements. We have 2 more HD channels. MaxHD(719)and StarzHD(720). It is about time! Maybe they might make a deal with NFLnetHD before thursday's game and we could have 3 new ones in a week.
> 
> It would be nice if I subscribed to those channels but I guess I have to just bit the bullet and decide which one would I watch more.
> 
> People that do have it, enjoy the new choice.



Both 719 and 720 were added on November 1. If you go back a couple pages you'll see a good bit of talk about it. Hopefully NFL HD isn't far behind.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Both 719 and 720 were added on November 1. If you go back a couple pages you'll see a good bit of talk about it. Hopefully NFL HD isn't far behind.



I started a thread somewhere else and the post was redirected here. I really didn't know so I am sorry to be giving old news but it would have been nice if TWC gave us some notice.

Like I said I don't have these channels but if I knew earlier I would have made the change.

Now I have a new thread that I can chat it up with my fellow NYers which is cool.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Oh, they did actually (sorta, kinda) did give a notice... rumors began to fly 2 days before 11/1. Get this, the "notice" was a crawl on the weather channel. So if you intently watched the weather channel for 30 minutes, you might have caught it.


----------



## mikeM1

I just turned on the plasma for football....no audio at ALL on the TV side. It was FINE earlier today. On the radio everything's fine, also when i play a VCR tape everything's fine. WTF??!


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just turned on the plasma for football....no audio at ALL on the TV side. It was FINE earlier today. On the radio everything's fine, also when i play a VCR tape everything's fine. WTF??!



I called up TWC...did a cold boot...it's working fine now.


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *silverfx* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone have any success with convincing TWC to boost their signal? I had a tech come check my signal (because of bad pixelation) and all he was willing to do was change out the splitter and fittings. He claims there was a 4db boost from that and that my signal was 'good' to begin with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's acceptable (barely) on my 50" but on my new 61" (50% larger screen area), the noise is much, much more apparent and make sports/fast action stuff look like poop. Last night I connected the coax directly into my tv to check my signal strength, and the meter showed a lousy ~56-58 out of 100!



Over the summer I was having major signal problems. At various points, each of the three boxes in my apartment stopped getting guide data, dropped signals, etc.


The first time I called, I spoke with a rep who boosted the signal remotely, and said that it should fix the problem once and for all. I asked if I should set up an appointment in case it didn't fix the problem, but she insisted it was fine. A few days later the same thing happened, and I was livid, especially since I'd just entered a period at work during which I would not be able to wait for a 4 hour window. (I would have had the first rep scheduled the appointment.)


I raised hell and they sent an entire crew to my apartment, including a foreman. It turned out that some frequencies were coming in with too much signal, while others had not enough. They swapped out a couple of connections in my apartment and tapped the line right outside to read the signal, then had crews working their way down from the 33rd floor tuning all the amplifiers in the main riser going down. Apparently, they had guys all over the building for several hours after I left that morning.


I wonder how often a high rise installation needs a full retuning like that, and whether or not they schedule such a thing as regular maintenance or wait for things to break badly...

-JMP


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teebeebee1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Now, i'm out of town and my wife is actually the one that was home. Good thing I wasn't there as I would have asked this assclown
> 
> 
> 1: Why don't you just run a new line right now?
> 
> 
> 2: Why was it working until 3 days ago if I need a whole new f'n line
> 
> 
> 3: Why can't i find a compentant TWC or Directv tech in all of NYC??
> 
> 
> Ridiculous, I'm beyond frustrated, Do techs not set up lines? I really have to set up a new appt for an installation?



Apparently, it's a union thing. The guys who come to troubleshoot are on a different contract than the guys who run cables. You can get a competent TWC tech, but only if you present a sufficiently interesting case and make enough noise about it. (I was getting competent techs by the time my 8 appointment install process neared its end back in 2003. If I'd gotten competent techs from the beginning, it would have been a one appointment install process.)

-JMP


----------



## bigred*nyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmp_nyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Apparently, it's a union thing. The guys who come to troubleshoot are on a different contract than the guys who run cables. You can get a competent TWC tech, but only if you present a sufficiently interesting case and make enough noise about it. (I was getting competent techs by the time my 8 appointment install process neared its end back in 2003. If I'd gotten competent techs from the beginning, it would have been a one appointment install process.)
> 
> -JMP



They seem to escalate the quality of the Tech based on the Number of call backs. After my second HDTV was installed earlier this year, my signal crapped out and the march of TWC techs began. After the initial tech ( who was good) came the power folks to check the risers and amplifiers in the building, Then the new wiring tech. Finally the real trouble shooter who installed an amplifier in my apt. and arranged for the modem to be direct wired from the incoming junction box/splitter, rather than at the tail end of the apt's wiring . Things had been good until the upgrade of the s/w. Now, pixelation and freezes are back. hate to waste my time with the march of the tech's again. Will wait and see for some more!!


----------



## nuttyinnyc

Has anyone experienced this? I have a lot of noise coming through the spekers when there is no dialog. it is like a buzzing, hissing or staic sound. I have changed all my wiring when I purchased the TV and the noise was lower but still there. It doesn't interfer with the dialog or music. I hear that clearly, but during any break in sound it is very noticable. Is this a normal thing with TWC. I have the SA3250HD box. Do you think this would cause problems to my PQ? Thank you for any help you guys can give.


----------



## heinriph




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a lot of noise coming through the spekers when there is no dialog. it is like a buzzing, hissing or staic sound.



Any chance your remote is controlling volume on the 3250 rather than the TV?


On the older SA boxes, you could - and I did - end up in a situation where the volume on the TV was fixed at a high volume, and the volume control was being done by the cable box. In effect the volume on the TV was blasting at all times, while the cable box was delivering a 'strangled' low volume to the TV.


The net effect was that the background hum that just about any signal has was coming through very loud - when there was dialogue or music, you would not hear it, but in silent sequences.... Your cable box should always output almost full volume, and you TV should then control how loud to play that source.


Don't know if this scenario is even possible on a 3250, but worth mentioning as a possibility.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heinriph* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any chance your remote is controlling volume on the 3250 rather than the TV?
> 
> 
> On the older SA boxes, you could - and I did - end up in a situation where the volume on the TV was fixed at a high volume, and the volume control was being done by the cable box. In effect the volume on the TV was blasting at all times, while the cable box was delivering a 'strangled' low volume to the TV.
> 
> 
> The net effect was that the background hum that just about any signal has was coming through very loud - when there was dialogue or music, you would not hear it, but in silent sequences.... Your cable box should always output almost full volume, and you TV should then control how loud to play that source.
> 
> 
> Don't know if this scenario is even possible on a 3250, but worth mentioning as a possibility.



thanx for the feedback, but no this isn't my problem, I have the Box at the recoding level of 92 or at max vol and it still sounds the same. The remote controls only the TV volume the box volume never changes unless I change it manually.


----------



## TMSKILZ

ESPN-HD was acting crazy earlier Mon morning into the afternoon for me, pixels & audio issues, but it ceared up around 6pm.


----------



## Maurice2

Is 5 Mbps the average speed for RoadRunner in Manhattan?

Thank you.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

nutty, new cables lessened the effect? That's a good clue that this induced noise is coming from the cables. Generally speaking, anything carrying power should be a 90 degrees from anything carrying audio/video. Try and avoid parallel runs. Beyond that, there can be an issue with one component that just isn't as well shielded as it should be. Sometimes, repositioning equipment may lessen this.


Yes I know it's a bloody pain, but "buy all new equipment" isn't exactly a helpful suggestion!


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Caught Memories of a Geisha on Starz... Scott was right, not HD. BUT it was widescreen (I checked, the Guide information does NOT have this info), and honestly I have not seen any other movie on a premium channel that was SD and widescreen, the SD stuff they put on their HD channels always seemed to use a 4:3 AR.


I very much felt it was exactly like a DVD, with it's very clean image filling my whole panel. Could it have used the extra resolution? Absolutely, this movie COULD be a poster child for HD. But it wasn't bad at all, definitely better than a 4:3 CRT.


But the issue I'm most curious about is why... we're talking about a very recent film. I can't imagine any even vaguely logical reason why this one is SD.


Of course, the other issue is IF these guys are going to put SD on their HD channel (like they all very much do) why not in widescreen?


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maurice2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is 5 Mbps the average speed for RoadRunner in Manhattan?
> 
> Thank you.



yes, but remember that the more people get on the slower your speed gets.


----------



## zlot680

Hi Folks,


Too many remote controls, and I have had trouble programming all of the DVD player functions and Audio functions into the remote control that comes with the 8300HD box. I am thinking about buying a new universal remote, but I want to make sure it will keep all of the DVR and menu functions that you need to operate TWC.


Any suggestions?


----------



## Digiti




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zlot680* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi Folks,
> 
> 
> Too many remote controls, and I have had trouble programming all of the DVD player functions and Audio functions into the remote control that comes with the 8300HD box. I am thinking about buying a new universal remote, but I want to make sure it will keep all of the DVR and menu functions that you need to operate TWC.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions?



I have a Harmony 659 remote which works very well with my TWC SA8300 HD DVD setup.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...and, its quite attractive (brushed black aluminum) and quite, too.



While it may be pretty quiet, I noticed that the fan on mine did not come turned on by default. And there were no instructions on how to turn it on. There is a little switch that you have to slide over on the back to enable the fan. You might want to doublecheck that it's turned on in your setup. My setup is such that the gear does not get much ventilation at all, so the fan is a must!


Scott


----------



## Meteor

Just a reminder to set the DVR tomorrow Nov 15 11:30AM, Discovery HD.

It's going to be great!.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=748109


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Meteor* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just a reminder to set the DVR tomorrow Nov 15 11:30AM, Discovery HD.
> 
> It's going to be great!.
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=748109



that is tomorrow, damm I just saw it in the news today. I know they will show it again. But I think this is the live one where you get the true reaction. 11:30 est, or Central?


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Digiti* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a Harmony 659 remote which works very well with my TWC SA8300 HD DVD setup.




For me, I'm looking for a remote with all (or at least almost all) of the following functions. Does the Harmony do this?


A,B,C

Page+ Page-

Live

List

Fav

Record

Replay 30 sec

Vol+, Vol-

Ch+, Ch-

Mute

Prev Ch

Guide

Info

Exit

4-way cursor

Play

Stop

Pause

FF

Rewind

Numbers 0-9

PIP: on, move, swap, [ch+, ch- ]

Menu (settings)


----------



## rukawa11

hey, i'm about to get a panny50px600u, it has builtin qam also so what channels would i be able to get if i just run a splitter from my cable internet to the tv. also are there "good" splitters or any will do, also are there "good" coax cables? thx a lot


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Speaking of RoadRunner... we all noticed a few months back that we had been slipstreamed better specs, going from 5Mb down, 384k up to 6Mb down and 512k up. For the past week or so, I could swear that they have reverted to the old specs. Or much worse, I just got 678kb down!


Naturally, I'm speculating that this may be a part of the 2 additonal HD channels we got 11/1. I don't think they ever said anyting about the better specs, so it was easy to "take them back."


I wonder if anyone can get TWC to actually admit this... or someone with inside knowledge that can confirm it.


----------



## TMSKILZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Meteor* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just a reminder to set the DVR tomorrow Nov 15 11:30AM, Discovery HD.
> 
> It's going to be great!.
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=748109



Damn I'm home but just missed it. I'll have to set my DVR to record the 9pm replay. Should be as sweet to view as a Tony Romo bomb to T.O.!


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Speaking of RoadRunner... we all noticed a few months back that we had been slipstreamed better specs, going from 5Mb down, 384k up to 6Mb down and 512k up. For the past week or so, I could swear that they have reverted to the old specs. Or much worse, I just got 678kb down!
> 
> 
> Naturally, I'm speculating that this may be a part of the 2 additonal HD channels we got 11/1. I don't think they ever said anyting about the better specs, so it was easy to "take them back."
> 
> 
> I wonder if anyone can get TWC to actually admit this... or someone with inside knowledge that can confirm it.



Not sure if you frequent Broadband Reports for Roadrunner, but you are not the only one with issues on the service. The forums there are in flames for NYC RR.

http://www.dslreports.com/forum/cable,rr


----------



## oog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone experienced this? I have a lot of noise coming through the spekers when there is no dialog. it is like a buzzing, hissing or staic sound. I have changed all my wiring when I purchased the TV and the noise was lower but still there. It doesn't interfer with the dialog or music. I hear that clearly, but during any break in sound it is very noticable. Is this a normal thing with TWC. I have the SA3250HD box. Do you think this would cause problems to my PQ? Thank you for any help you guys can give.



Let me ask, was this a problem with a new installation or did it happen over time? I think I might be having a similar problem with an SA8300. It was working fine for a few months, but then I started getting the buzzing noise just after the software update. If I tried repositioning the cables or cold booting it would get a little better but only for a day or so and then go back to its original level of badness (the cold booting might suggest a ground loop issue, since unplugging and replugging SHOULD give a discharge to ground). The SA8300 is the only component that does this and I tried changing the cables and connecting to different ports on the set but it did not help.


The only thing that did fix the problem is switching to HDMI (since the audio is then digital), which is what I ended up doing even though I prefer the look of SD content on component. But I'm still curious if TWC did this with software or that the timing of it was just a coincidence. I know I could get yet another new box (this is the 3rd), but I don't want to lose my programming and this box is generally pretty stable (knock on wood)...


Oh well best of luck


----------



## chopsueychris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For me, I'm looking for a remote with all (or at least almost all) of the following functions. Does the Harmony do this?
> 
> 
> A,B,C
> 
> Page+ Page-
> 
> Live
> 
> List
> 
> Fav
> 
> Record
> 
> Replay 30 sec
> 
> Vol+, Vol-
> 
> Ch+, Ch-
> 
> Mute
> 
> Prev Ch
> 
> Guide
> 
> Info
> 
> Exit
> 
> 4-way cursor
> 
> Play
> 
> Stop
> 
> Pause
> 
> FF
> 
> Rewind
> 
> Numbers 0-9
> 
> PIP: on, move, swap, [ch+, ch- ]
> 
> Menu (settings)




Yup.So does the Monster Control's mcc av 100. Ihave it hooked upto.

1.my sony 30 in 955sx hd tv.

2.my s.a.8300 dvr hd

3. my ps 2 dvd remote

4. my old tivo

5. my surround sound sony dvd player system

6. my xm satrad inno

7&8 my fan and heater

9. my imac 17 in c2d 2.16ghz cpu.


Monster Cable from what Ive heard created the Harmony remote series as a subcontractor to Logicteh or whichever company sells the Harmony remote. The remotes on both sides ARE NOT cheap.


however they boast a bright lcd screen, backlit buttons, rechargable batteries and honestly its as easy as choosing what type of device you are adding to the remote and then putting in the model number of the unit and viola. the thing is programmed.


ofcourse you can program the 8 lcd screen buttons to set your hot keys for your most used buttons if you wish, or you can scroll through the "pages" for all the button features of the remote.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not sure if you frequent Broadband Reports for Roadrunner, but you are not the only one with issues on the service. The forums there are in flames for NYC RR.
> 
> http://www.dslreports.com/forum/cable,rr



Well I have noticed what I'd call a different issue; the past 2-3 days it seems there a MAJOR issue during daytime hours, the whole thing goes to modem speeds, like under a meg down (I did read through a too many posts alluding to this). I'm not as concerned about that as it's a major issue in and of itself. It's when this is NOT happening that I notice we're back at the old "standard" speeds. I'm looking for confirmation from other NYers that they are noticing the same issue, i.e. not that there are severe daytime issues, but the "normal service level" ain't what it used to be.


Unfortunately I HAD to read about how upstate NY got revved to 10 down 1 up! Pisses me off that AFAIK, we are all paying the same price, but are not even close to getting the same service. Then again, it also may be true that we (NYCers) are getting more HD than the upstate guys with the great RR speeds.


Like I said, it seems plausible this may be the trade-off for the additional HD channels.


----------



## SRFast

After two (2) years, TWC has finally upgraded their CC firmware. I received the upgrade this morning. It is now OS Build: 2.3.149.3, dated May 10, 2006. There is no update log so I don't know what was changed. All I know is that I still lose the DD 2.0/5.1 audio on encrypted channels and have to switch to standard L/R RCA audio on my AVR or use the 8300HD.










Regards....JL


----------



## chopsueychris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well I have noticed what I'd call a different issue; the past 2-3 days it seems there a MAJOR issue during daytime hours, the whole thing goes to modem speeds, like under a meg down (I did read through a too many posts alluding to this). I'm not as concerned about that as it's a major issue in and of itself. It's when this is NOT happening that I notice we're back at the old "standard" speeds. I'm looking for confirmation from other NYers that they are noticing the same issue, i.e. not that there are severe daytime issues, but the "normal service level" ain't what it used to be.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I HAD to read about how upstate NY got revved to 10 down 1 up! Pisses me off that AFAIK, we are all paying the same price, but are not even close to getting the same service. Then again, it also may be true that we (NYCers) are getting more HD than the upstate guys with the great RR speeds.
> 
> 
> Like I said, it seems plausible this may be the trade-off for the additional HD channels.




I was just upstate in October near Woodstock/Kingston they have the same identical hd channel listings as we do.


----------



## ANGEL 35

Did any one have no service on Road runner last night? In New York city


----------



## Slikkster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did any one have no service on Road runner last night? In New York city




I think due to the storm lots of people were out. I'm in Queens, and while I don't have RR, I do have Earthlink over TWCNYC. Same cable, obviously. I lost both TV and Internet for awhile. Had to reboot my cable boxes after it was restored to get TV back, too.


----------



## TonyNYC

Interesting news in regards to overbuilder RCN here in NYC and other RCN markets. I am sure TWC is going to look at this very closely.

http://www.multichannel.com/article/...=Breaking+News


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oog* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Let me ask, was this a problem with a new installation or did it happen over time? I think I might be having a similar problem with an SA8300. It was working fine for a few months, but then I started getting the buzzing noise just after the software update. If I tried repositioning the cables or cold booting it would get a little better but only for a day or so and then go back to its original level of badness (the cold booting might suggest a ground loop issue, since unplugging and replugging SHOULD give a discharge to ground). The SA8300 is the only component that does this and I tried changing the cables and connecting to different ports on the set but it did not help.



Yes, I've known other people with the same ground loop problem. This is more of an issue with the wiring in your building.


If you do a search online for details on how to fix a ground loop, you can find some solutions.....


In fact, I've specifically found this page for you, which describes your exact (it seems to me) problem:
http://www.epanorama.net/documents/g...e_solving.html


----------



## MatthewR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRFast* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> After two (2) years, TWC has finally upgraded their CC firmware. I received the upgrade this morning. It is now OS Build: 2.3.149.3, dated May 10, 2006. There is no update log so I don't know what was changed. All I know is that I still lose the DD 2.0/5.1 audio on encrypted channels and have to switch to standard L/R RCA audio on my AVR or use the 8300HD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards....JL



i got this update today... managed to knock all my inputs out on my sammy tv... what's funny is i'm a service tech for twc and they haven't told us anything about this update nor does anyone i work with know that it even happened


----------



## teebeebee1

I've been working in Phoenix since oct 12 (come home monday) and the cable at the place i'm staying just got StarzHD/lost INHD2 but added ESPN2HD last night at the stroke of midnight.


How pissed am I? I'm sitting in Phoenix watching the college hoops in glorious HD on ESPN2HD while I wait to go home and not have this.


Ridiculous the amount of HD channels other states get, just another penalty to living in New York ******


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Interesting news in regards to overbuilder RCN here in NYC and other RCN markets. I am sure TWC is going to look at this very closely.
> 
> http://www.multichannel.com/article/...=Breaking+News



Thanks for the post. Mentions a theoretical Verizon buyout of RCN. Might work well for NYC. With dual cabling in my building, I've used both TWC and RCN on and off. Seems like a buyout might give Verizon more rapid expansion into NYC multidwelling units. Believe Verizon isn't running fiber to each apartment in some cases, so technically it seems feasible. If TWC adds switched broadcasting here shortly, with lots of new HD sources, perhaps it would come down to PQ differences between the two. -- John


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teebeebee1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've been working in Phoenix since oct 12 (come home monday) and the cable at the place i'm staying just got StarzHD/lost INHD2 but added ESPN2HD last night at the stroke of midnight.
> 
> 
> How pissed am I? I'm sitting in Phoenix watching the college hoops in glorious HD on ESPN2HD while I wait to go home and not have this.
> 
> 
> Ridiculous the amount of HD channels other states get, just another penalty to living in New York ******



Now that we have Strarz & Cinemax, I don't think we're lagging anyone by much (keep in mind that we go get 2 full time HD local sports channels). Purely speculation, but I'm guessing we'll get ESPN2 HD as a replacement for InHD2 on the HDXtra pay tier. HDXtra already has ESPN HD...


----------



## Goanna

I just had a technician leave my house. I called TWC because my optical output doesnt seem to work anymore. I told the phone rep that this seemed to happen after the most recent software update, but they knew nothing of course.


The tech came and pretty much agreed with me. He told me to try switching to the coax output instead, which I should be able to do it's just a ***** to get behind my wall unit, it's a huge peice of furniture (which is not designed with a home theater enthusiest in mind).


Anyway, has anyone else lost the optical output? For a while it was still working on SD channels, just not the HD ones. But now it doesnt work on any channels.


I have my 8300HD setup to output over component also if that makes a differance. When I got my OPPO player I now use the DVI on my set for that instead as the 8300 PQ didnt seem to change too much on my set when switching from DVI to component outputs. Anyway the technician thought the optical out might only work now if HDMI is in use (which is kind of pointless since HDMI carries the audio itself, but oh well).


Also, anyone else having problems with the Guide shutting off after like 10 seconds? It's happening on every box accept my 8300HD's. It was doing it on them as well for a while but now it only seems to be happening on my non-DVR boxes.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Purely speculation, but I'm guessing we'll get ESPN2 HD as a replacement for InHD2 on the HDXtra pay tier. HDXtra already has ESPN HD...



I was going to ask the very question that you answered (just your opinion of course.) Seems like some systems around the country are replacing INHD2 with National Geographic or MHD. I'm assuming we WILL get something if/when INHD2 signs off.


----------



## JimCobain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For me, I'm looking for a remote with all (or at least almost all) of the following functions. Does the Harmony do this?
> 
> 
> A,B,C
> 
> Page+ Page-
> 
> Live
> 
> List
> 
> Fav
> 
> Record
> 
> Replay 30 sec
> 
> Vol+, Vol-
> 
> Ch+, Ch-
> 
> Mute
> 
> Prev Ch
> 
> Guide
> 
> Info
> 
> Exit
> 
> 4-way cursor
> 
> Play
> 
> Stop
> 
> Pause
> 
> FF
> 
> Rewind
> 
> Numbers 0-9
> 
> PIP: on, move, swap, [ch+, ch- ]
> 
> Menu (settings)



I have had the Harmony 880 for nearly a year now and I swear by it. I never have to go back to the original remotes. I use it to control my DVR, TV, Reciever, DVD player, DVD recorder, XM Radio, AC and CD Player all without problems.


----------



## mikeM1

Hi. I'm =not= gettting DD 5.1 audio on either ABC or NBC today/tonite. Meanwhile, my receiver indicates Dolby Digital sound for BOTH those stations, but i'm hearing NOTHING from the side and center speakers on those stations. On every OTHER station where the DD signal is on, however, i =am= getting proper 5.1 surround sound. I first noticed this YESTERDAY. Any idea what's going on here?? Thanks.


----------



## Goanna




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi. I'm =not= gettting DD 5.1 audio on either ABC or NBC today/tonite. Meanwhile, my receiver indicates Dolby Digital sound for BOTH those stations, but i'm hearing NOTHING from the side and center speakers on those stations. On every OTHER station where the DD signal is on, however, i =am= getting proper 5.1 surround sound. I first noticed this YESTERDAY. Any idea what's going on here?? Thanks.



How is your audio hooked up to your receiver? HDMI Passthrough, Coax, Optical? Do you use HDMI/DVI or Component for hookups? Just curious. As I posted above my optical output is pretty much useless right now.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Goanna* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How is your audio hooked up to your receiver? HDMI Passthrough, Coax, Optical? Do you use HDMI/DVI or Component for hookups? Just curious. As I posted above my optical output is pretty much useless right now.



Well, keep in mind that all the OTHER stations that i'm getting the Dolby Digital designation with are working and sounding FINE, so i suspect it's a network issue with NBC HD and ABC HD, but, to answer your question: i'm using HDMI *and* component hookups, switching from one to the other via my PIoneer plasma remote...and in either case, the sound is identical. I also am using an Optical audio hookup on my receiver box.


----------



## hsimms




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twcinsider* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> tentatively universal hd will move to 722 and mynetwork added to 709. ppv on demand is out of the question until sdv. ppv hd will be available on an as needed basis. there has not been an hd event in quite some time.



Re: ESPN2, INHD2 etc


The above post appeared on Nov 4.


----------



## Goanna




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, keep in mind that all the OTHER stations that i'm getting the Dolby Digital designation with are working and sounding FINE, so i suspect it's a network issue with NBC HD and ABC HD, but, to answer your question: i'm using HDMI *and* component hookups, switching from one to the other via my PIoneer plasma remote...and in either case, the sound is identical. I also am using an Optical audio hookup on my receiver box.



True, true. But for a while the issue with me was only with the HD channels, now it's alltogether gone.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Goanna* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> True, true. But for a while the issue with me was only with the HD channels, now it's alltogether gone.



Well that REALLY sucks!! Not the same issue for me, as HBO, SHOW, CBS, etc, all sound GREAT on my system, in full DD 5.1 surround sound. It's only on TWO stations, NBC and ABC, that i'm NOT getting the sound as advertised.


----------



## beatles6

Like they recently did with MSG HD it looks like TWCNYC has made YES HD a full time channel on 708. No longer will have to endure the many times when they forgot to turn the channel on for Nets and Yankee games.


----------



## Goanna




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well that REALLY sucks!! Not the same issue for me, as HBO, SHOW, CBS, etc, all sound GREAT on my system, in full DD 5.1 surround sound. It's only on TWO stations, NBC and ABC, that i'm NOT getting the sound as advertised.



Well, I went and bought a 12 foot digital coaxial cable and ran that from the box to my receiver and now my digital audio works again. Keep in mind right now the nice blue cable is draped right along the front of my wall unit, as there's no way I am going to start climbing on top and squeezing behind the behemoth at this time to try and run it the right way, lol.


While I was out buying the cable I bought a new Onkyo receiver w/ component switching as well (almost bought a Sherwood one with HDMI switching, but figured it would be overkill). Damn TWC, making me spend money left and right, lol.


----------



## John Mason

As a replacement for INHD2 being dropped, I'd vote for Comcast's upcoming Golf/Versus channel over ESPN2-HD. Next year The Golf Channel will be handling all the weekday PGA Tour matches (early rounds), so assume the new HD channel will offer 1080i weekdays for the many true-HD matches planned for weekend network coverage. They'll be lots of other sports options on the Versus portion. Better yet, crank up the SDV hardware and offer both sports channels, plus VOOM (see new marketing director's query ) and other HD sources, too. -- John


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Not sure I get that more youse ain't grousing about TWC downgrading the service level for Road Runner around the time of the new HD channels. I've gotten confirmation of tests I've made from three different locations in Manhattan, same results. We got downgraded from 6Mb/512kb to 5Mb/384kb.


----------



## LisaM

Is anyone else having cable issues? I am on the UWS and two of my dvrs spontaneously went out.


Edited to add that they just went back on.


----------



## teebeebee1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As a replacement for INHD2 being dropped, I'd vote for Comcast's upcoming Golf/Versus channel over ESPN2-HD. Next year The Golf Channel will be handling all the weekday PGA Tour matches (early rounds), so assume the new HD channel will offer 1080i weekdays for the many true-HD matches planned for weekend network coverage. They'll be lots of other sports options on the Versus portion. Better yet, crank up the SDV hardware and offer both sports channels, plus VOOM (see new marketing director's query ) and other HD sources, too. -- John




Seriously, Golf is easily the worst HD sport ever, half the time it still looks bad. Not having espn2 hd on TWC is an embarassment


----------



## Berk32

HD Specials no more.


YES-HD is now the official channel name of 708 in our channel guide. (no website update yet)


As it had been mentioned earlier, 708 went 24/7 a day or 2 ago....


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LisaM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is anyone else having cable issues? I am on the UWS and two of my dvrs spontaneously went out.
> 
> 
> Edited to add that they just went back on.



Had no problems by me at all today - I'm UWS as well.


----------



## jmp_nyc

I'm surprised that no one has mentioned the NFL Network in response to the discussion about new channels. I don't care about having it full time, but I want to be able to see the national broadcasts they carry in HD.


Given that TWC is holding out on this network, have they got extra phone reps working over the holiday to field the angry calls from people who assumed TWC would carry it?

-JMP


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmp_nyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm surprised that no one has mentioned the NFL Network in response to the discussion about new channels. I don't care about having it full time, but I want to be able to see the national broadcasts they carry in HD.
> 
> 
> Given that TWC is holding out on this network, have they got extra phone reps working over the holiday to field the angry calls from people who assumed TWC would carry it?
> 
> -JMP




Well... its not a bandwidth issue... nor is it an HD availability issue...


It's also not a TWC-NYC local issue...


If we had the NFL Network - the live games would be on INHD... as it is for many systems without a 24/7 channel.


There are plenty of other places to complain about it.... I think at this point there's nothing that can be done here....


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the post. Mentions a theoretical Verizon buyout of RCN. Might work well for NYC. With dual cabling in my building, I've used both TWC and RCN on and off. Seems like a buyout might give Verizon more rapid expansion into NYC multidwelling units. Believe Verizon isn't running fiber to each apartment in some cases, so technically it seems feasible. If TWC adds switched broadcasting here shortly, with lots of new HD sources, perhaps it would come down to PQ differences between the two. -- John




No problemo. Here is an updated article for you to read. http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6393311.html 


I too live in a building with both RCN and TWC as a provider and use both. I use RCN for my high speed internet and am really looking for Verizon to buy out RCN in the hopes that this will speed up installation of FiOS in my building since RCN built their network around fiber. Since RCN's fiber is already in the ground, I hope Verizon can take advantage of this.


----------



## broadwayblue

Was I the only one with recording issues tonight? First Heroes only recorded from 9:00 to 9:34. Then Studio 60 only recorded from 10:01 to 10:04. During this same time House and CSI: Miami recorded without incident. Anyone know what would cause this? It's really frustrating when your shows get cut off in the middle for no reason.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No problemo. Here is an updated article for you to read. http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6393311.html
> 
> 
> I too live in a building with both RCN and TWC as a provider and use both. I use RCN for my high speed internet and am really looking for Verizon to buy out RCN in the hopes that this will speed up installation of FiOS in my building since RCN built their network around fiber. Since RCN's fiber is already in the ground, I hope Verizon can take advantage of this.



As I have learned Verizon wants this company so it can add the 400,000 cable coustomers to it's base and then offer FIOS when they have it installed and active. So it is my understanding that they are laying new cable in any market they take over. They will not be using existing cables at all. But people that have RCN or others will have the option to change over to FIOS. So I guess they will have a second tier of TV service when the time comes. Or just advertise it as RCN brought to you by Verizon. But like that article says it will not be decided until early next year at the earliest.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Was I the only one with recording issues tonight? First Heroes only recorded from 9:00 to 9:34. Then Studio 60 only recorded from 10:01 to 10:04. During this same time House and CSI: Miami recorded without incident. Anyone know what would cause this? It's really frustrating when your shows get cut off in the middle for no reason.



I had no issues recording NBC 9-11 and CBS 10-11


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Was I the only one with recording issues tonight? First Heroes only recorded from 9:00 to 9:34. Then Studio 60 only recorded from 10:01 to 10:04. During this same time House and CSI: Miami recorded without incident. Anyone know what would cause this? It's really frustrating when your shows get cut off in the middle for no reason.



I had difficulty setting up a manual recurring recording tonight.


Each time I tried to set up a Monday to Friday recurring recording, the day indicated on the set up would default back to Monday.


----------



## TonyNYC

For members here wanting more news on FiOS deployment in the NY area, here is a link for you.

http://www.nytvchoice.com/


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For members here wanting more news on FiOS deployment in the NY area, here is a link for you.
> 
> http://www.nytvchoice.com/


 http://newscenter.verizon.com/press-...bow-media.html 


Good to see FIOS and "Rainbow Media Holdings" (aka Cablevision) finally coming to an agreement to finally allow MSG and FSNY to be shown.


If that includes HD, then I'd be all set....









well... as son as FIOS becomes available in Manhattan...


----------



## pdroth

Does anyone who subscribes to HDNET & HDNET movies notice that the movie channel is a bit "cloudy"? HDNET is crystal clear, with some of the most vivid colors. HDNET Movies however isn't even close.


I realize some of the films that are shown are older and have more grain, but I still notice artifacting and it's barely better in quality than TNT HD.


I recently watched Superman which I recorded and did a comparison with my DVD - the DVD was actually better.


I'm wondering how the rest of you perceive the quality of this channel, and will use your comments to decide whether I should place a service call to TWC to have things checked out. My other channels (except for TNT HD of course) are absolutely fine.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

I think we tend to forget that filmmakers have a lot of control over the actual film part of their film. As in they instruct the actual film be handled in very specific fashions. I have a good friend who uses Fuji stock AND has the lab develop specifically for oversaturated colors. Her works looks like the chroma control boosted way too high. Grain is frequently actually not a by-product of film, but something that is "forced" to get that gritty look.


A lot of this absolutely is not "corrected" by increased resolution. In certain cases, it sure CAN make it seem more obvious. So I suspect that what you see as "less than what it should be" may just be that which is sought for by the filmmaker.


As for FIOS in Manhattan... it's not at all what it might be n other areas in that I doubt there's going to be much fiber INTO the home (apartment). From everything I've read, it looks like it's going to be very similar to TWC, fiber to some point in the street, then copper. Couple that with my feeling that it's going to be at least 2 years before it's fully deployed across Manhattan. HOWEVER, what I AM very excited about is that it WILL give TWC a bit of a run for it's (our) money. By that time, TWC's system should be fully SDV, so there should be much less issues with bandwidth. Plus you KNOW Verizon is going to be pretty aggressive about pricing if it hopes to put any dent in TWC's monopoly, so that should also put pressure on TWC to be more price competitive. So I think in about 2 years, Manhattan's digital entertainment options could be exploding with all sorts of good things.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Was I the only one with recording issues tonight? First Heroes only recorded from 9:00 to 9:34. Then Studio 60 only recorded from 10:01 to 10:04. During this same time House and CSI: Miami recorded without incident. Anyone know what would cause this? It's really frustrating when your shows get cut off in the middle for no reason.



Not an issue for me. Studio 60 recorded perfectly on my end....


----------



## jmbnyc

For about the last few weeks I have noticed that the reception of ESPN HD is terrible, in fact, it is not watchable. I have several different TV's and I only experience the problem on one TV. I suspect that it might be the cable box (8300HD DVR), but all of the other HD channels are fine. Is anyone else experiencing this problem or experienced it in the past. Could it be the box or does TWC have issues with their ESPN HD signal?


----------



## teebeebee1

I have a problem with espn2 hd actually



It won't show up on my cable box at all!


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teebeebee1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a problem with espn2 hd actually
> 
> 
> 
> It won't show up on my cable box at all!



yeah, I don't know whats up with that.

It's been missing on my guide for almost 2 years now.

It launched on 01/01/05, and never seen it?

LOL


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmbnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For about the last few weeks I have noticed that the reception of ESPN HD is terrible, in fact, it is not watchable. I have several different TV's and I only experience the problem on one TV. I suspect that it might be the cable box (8300HD DVR), but all of the other HD channels are fine. Is anyone else experiencing this problem or experienced it in the past. Could it be the box or does TWC have issues with their ESPN HD signal?



Haven't tuned it in a week or so, but there have been lots of complaints about PQ in some programming forum threads regarding ESPN HD. Noticed a college football I tuned had terrible 'swimming grass' and edge enhancement artifacts, and others noted basketball PQ was bad. Might be a ESPN problem in general. -- John


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teebeebee1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a problem with espn2 hd actually
> 
> 
> 
> It won't show up on my cable box at all!



First off, you have ESPN2 HD? Where are you and why don't I have it? I m in Queens we never got it. No fair if you have it and we don't.


----------



## nuttyinnyc

I am sitting at home after a day of shopping, not much on but I stumble across TNTHD, they are showing Titanic. I know a lot of people have complained about TNT and their strech-o-vision, But I have yet to see shows that have that streched look. Maybe it is the TV that makes the strech more compliant. I don't know. Titanic, oh my god is it looking great tonight. Fridays are my usual whcih picture on SD should I expect day, the good the bad or the ugly. But the SD's were looking good and Titanic in SD was good but in HD amazing. WOW is the only word. The dolphins look cool and the water sparkled. I have an Sony 40"xbr2. Is there anyone else seeing what I am seeing?


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am sitting at home after a day of shopping, not much on but I stumble across TNTHD, they are showing Titanic. I know a lot of people have complained about TNT and their strech-o-vision, But I have yet to see shows that have that streched look. Maybe it is the TV that makes the strech more compliant. I don't know. Titanic, oh my god is it looking great tonight. Fridays are my usual whcih picture on SD should I expect day, the good the bad or the ugly. But the SD's were looking good and Titanic in SD was good but in HD amazing. WOW is the only word. The dolphins look cool and the water sparkled. I have an Sony 40"xbr2. Is there anyone else seeing what I am seeing?




I turned it on for a few mins and saw tons of artifacting.


If you think this is a good picture all I can say is you haven't watched a good HD program yet.


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> First off, you have ESPN2 HD? Where are you and why don't I have it? I m in Queens we never got it. No fair if you have it and we don't.



TWC doesn't have ESPN2 HD in NYC. He was probably thinking of ESPN HD.


----------



## nuttyinnyc

I don't see any of that, no dullnees, no shadows, But I happy with my screan that makes me aviod having to look for defrect


----------



## teebeebee1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> First off, you have ESPN2 HD? Where are you and why don't I have it? I m in Queens we never got it. No fair if you have it and we don't.



No, i meant ESPN2 HD


I just can't believe we don't have it yet and was using sarcastic humor to get my point across!


I should be getting directv set up agina in the next week so i can finally dump my cable, i think i may have found someone that can install a KA/KU dish, but i won't believe it until I see it


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> TWC doesn't have ESPN2 HD in NYC. He was probably thinking of ESPN HD.



I think someone's leg was being pulled.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am sitting at home after a day of shopping, not much on but I stumble across TNTHD, they are showing Titanic. I know a lot of people have complained about TNT and their strech-o-vision, But I have yet to see shows that have that streched look. Maybe it is the TV that makes the strech more compliant. I don't know. Titanic, oh my god is it looking great tonight. Fridays are my usual whcih picture on SD should I expect day, the good the bad or the ugly. But the SD's were looking good and Titanic in SD was good but in HD amazing. WOW is the only word. The dolphins look cool and the water sparkled. I have an Sony 40"xbr2. Is there anyone else seeing what I am seeing?



I did come across it in doing my manic channel surfing (I refuse to watch movies that are censored and have commercials), yes it was not stretched. However, I have in the past noticed several newish movies they show in 4:3 stretched, even though the movie was in widescreen.


----------



## broadwayblue

Any update on the status of the 8300HD (Passport) and HDMI switching receivers? Last I heard (several months back) TWC still hadn't activated the HDMI repeater functionality. I'm in the market for a new AV receiver, and want to get one with several HDMI inputs. However, I'd really like to hold off until the 8300HD will play nicely as I don't want to bypass it around the new receiver.


----------



## TMSKILZ

This is from the latest TWC website in my billing statement online.


> Quote:
> IN THE KNOW:
> 
> 
> Attention Customers with HD Cable Boxes - HD Channels launched effective Nov 1: MSG-Ch 712, Cinemax-Ch 719 & Starz-Ch 720.
> 
> 
> Launching Dec 1: YES-Ch 708, Events OnDemand-Ch 300 & 1020 & Outrageous OnDemand-Ch 328.
> 
> 
> On Dec 27: INHD2- Ch 722 will no longer be available with HDXtra.
> 
> 
> Effective Dec 1, the following New OnDemand channels will launch: Free Movies-Ch 1008, Music Choice-Ch 1027 & 1028 & Espanol Movies-Ch 800. Spanish Answers OnDemand moves to Ch 799.
> 
> 
> Moving to the Basic Tier with a digital box: ITV-Ch 503, TAC-Ch 507, NGTV-Ch 509, TKC-Ch 511, MKTV-Ch 512 & Azteca-Ch 807.


----------



## realdeal1115

I recently emailed TWC about when they plan on adding the NFL Network to their lineup. Here's their response, I thought it was an interesting read: (Sorry if this has already been posted)

*Thank you for your recent correspondence to Time Warner Cable.


In reference to your inquiry, Time Warner Cable is in difficult negotiations with the NFL Network to carry the channel on our cable systems throughout the U.S. Our business goal is to place NFLN on a sports tier with financial terms acceptable to TWC and our customers. The NFL Network has announced it's spending $100 million to bad mouth Time Warner Cable. They think the power of the NFL name will force us too accept any terms they dictate. The fact is we want to carry the NFL Network, but not on just any terms.


Most fans don't realize their home team games will be brought to them regardless of whether Time Warner Cable concludes a deal for the NFL Network or not. Many fans don't realize Time Warner Cable already provides over 100 regular season games on ESPN, CBS, Fox and NBC. In fact, the eight out-of-market games, which the NFL Network is offering, were stripped out from these other networks. So in a very real sense, the NFL Network wants to charge us a premium for games we already paid for.


I encourage you to find out more about what is really going on here. Visit our website, NFL Get Real, --- www.nflgetreal.com - and encourage others who may have an interest in NFL football to do the same.


Take Action:

Contact the NFL Network and ask them to allow Time Warner Cable to make the NFL Network available everywhere today. NFL: 212-450-2000 or NFL Network 310-840-4635.


We apologize for any inconvenience.


If you have any additional questions or need future assistance, please contact us at [email protected] or call our 24 hour Customer Support Line at 212 or 718-358-0900.


Sincerely,


Time Warner Cable

Customer Support*


----------



## Paul Chiu

Welcome DeCo, not sure what "CSR" stands for but we'd love to get an inside voice, for sure.


Some personal questions:


1. When is the next roll out of remaining HD channels? TMC, ESPN2, National Geographic, Playboy, HBO2, etc


2. Is the inability to record with firewire (1394) from any boxes; namely 3250HD, 8300HD, 8300HD DVR conscientious? There are probably a thousand posts with folks trying to use their D-VHS or computers to record HD programming legally. It has been some 15 or more months that TWC has walked around the problem without any detailed explanations.


3. TWC has said for a long long time that the lack of more HD programming was due to a lack of bandwidth. For those of us with technical background, that really did not make much sense. Is this real or is this because of legal and contractual reasons?


Thanks and welcome again!



Paul


----------



## realdeal1115




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Paul Chiu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> not sure what "CSR" stands for but we'd love to get an inside voice, for sure.



CSR = *C*ustomer *S*ervice *R*epresentative


----------



## DNINE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Paul Chiu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Welcome DeCo, not sure what "CSR" stands for but we'd love to get an inside voice, for sure.
> 
> 
> Some personal questions:
> 
> 
> 1. When is the next roll out of remaining HD channels? TMC, ESPN2, National Geographic, Playboy, HBO2, etc
> 
> 
> 2. Is the inability to record with firewire (1394) from any boxes; namely 3250HD, 8300HD, 8300HD DVR conscientious? There are probably a thousand posts with folks trying to use their D-VHS or computers to record HD programming legally. It has been some 15 or more months that TWC has walked around the problem without any detailed explanations.
> 
> 
> 3. TWC has said for a long long time that the lack of more HD programming was due to a lack of bandwidth. For those of us with technical background, that really did not make much sense. Is this real or is this because of legal and contractual reasons?
> 
> 
> Thanks and welcome again!
> 
> 
> 
> Paul



BUMP


----------



## mikeM1

I'm watching it tonite, and to the poster who said it's mucho better than on HBO...you are RIGHT!! PQ and SOUND Q are =awesome= on TNT HD. I don't know WHY it is, but it IS.


As for my previous post about ABC HD =not= broadcasting in DD 5.1...it's STILL an issue tonite, while watching ND-USC....the PQ is fine, but the AUDIO?? NOTHING is coming out of my rear and center speakers. Doesn't =anyone= know why this is happening?? The sound on TNT is PERFECT, full out DD 5.1, but on ABC?? not the case at all, even tho my receiver is indicating dolby digital for both channels.


----------



## CynKennard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm watching it tonite, and to the poster who said it's mucho better than on HBO...you are RIGHT!! PQ and SOUND Q are =awesome= on TNT HD. I don't know WHY it is, but it IS.
> 
> 
> As for my previous post about ABC HD =not= broadcasting in DD 5.1...it's STILL an issue tonite, while watching ND-USC....the PQ is fine, but the AUDIO?? NOTHING is coming out of my rear and center speakers. Doesn't =anyone= know why this is happening?? The sound on TNT is PERFECT, full out DD 5.1, but on ABC?? not the case at all, even tho my receiver is indicating dolby digital for both channels.



WABC-DT always broadcasts what looks like 5.1-channel sound. However, most of their sound is stereo. Instead of properly constructing 5.1 channels from this which could easily be done by any Pro-Logic circuit, they just connect the two stereo channels to the left and right channels. This gives an echoey, hollow sound in my home theater and is very annoying. The only time they actually put out real 5.1-channel sound is when a network program has 5.1-channel sound. In addition the NBC network (but not local WNBC-DT programming) has been doing the same thing: always putting out 5.1-channel sound with only the left and right channels carrying a signal (except again when the program actually has 5.1-channel sound). Examples of the bad sound can be heard on "The Tonight Show" and Conan O'Brian.


I sure hope these channels wake up soon and construct their audio correctly. In the meantime, I force my receiver to create a center channel and a surround channel using Pro-Logic by switching to analog audio input when the incorrect audio is being broadcast.


Cynthia


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CynKennard* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> WABC-DT and WCBS-DT always broadcast what looks like 5.1-channel sound. However, most of their sound is stereo. Instead of properly constructing 5.1 channels from this which could easily be done by any Pro-Logic circuit, they just connect the two stereo channels to the left and right channels. This gives an echoey, hollow sound in my home theater and is very annoying. The only time they actually put out real 5.1-channel sound is when a network program has 5.1-channel sound. In addition the NBC network (but not local WNBC-DT programming) has been doing the same thing: always putting out 5.1-channel sound with only the left and right channels carrying a signal (except again when the program actually has 5.1-channel sound). Examples of the bad sound can be heard on "The Tonight Show" and Conan O'Brian.
> 
> 
> I sure hope these channels wake up soon and construct their audio correctly. In the meantime, I force my receiver to create a center channel and a surround channel using Pro-Logic by switching to analog audio input when the incorrect audio is being broadcast.
> 
> 
> Cynthia



THANKS for explaining, Cynthia. I =knew= it wasn't my imagination! And i definitely know what you mean about that echoey sound, too.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DeCo7805* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello all, Relatively new to the forums, and brand new to the thread, But I've worked for TWCNYC as a CSR and now I'm in broadcast operations. If anyone has any questions they'd like answered I can try to help out. I didn't read all 300x pages of this thread so there may be someone else out there more qualified then me, but if not i'll try to lend a hand. Oh and regarding the NFL thing above I don't know if its been convered, but if not just say so and i'll give you teh relatively ******** free reasons TWCNYC doesn't carry it(we're not really the villains here). Although the letter the previous poster put up really does about cover it.
> 
> -DeCo-
> 
> Oh If you want to complain I really don't care, I didn't care when you were calling to ***** at me and I really don't care now.



welcome, I haven't been calling TWC but I definitely been emailing them, both local and corporate.


Any news on when SDV (switched digital video) will be put in place, and any news on any other new HD channels would be welcomed.


thanks


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DeCo7805* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If anyone has any questions they'd like answered I can try to help out.



I would like to know when TWC will have the SA8300HD box's HDMI repeater functionality enabled so that it can pass a signal though an HDMI switching AV receiver. Thanks, and welcome.


----------



## jasonDono

I haven't been following this thread for a couple of weeks, so I don't know if this has been covered, but I thought I would share it.


I have an external 500GB eSATA drive hoked up to my 8300HD. When I first installed it, I experienced the same problems others had: No buffering being the worst of it. I just noticed that it is now working the way that it should. It is buffering, rewinding, replaying and pausing just as it used to. A couple of things have happened since first installing, so I don't know if there has been a firmware upgrade or if one of the other things has had an impact. Last week I changed the enclosure to an enclusre with a fan. To make the switch I had to unplug the cable box. So the reboot might have solved the problem. I also switched from HDMI to component last week because my box will not send 1080i over HDMI for some reason(Something I am definitely going to need to be fixed before my 1080P projector arrives early next year). So it could be the switch from HDMI to component.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Hmmm, one thing really struck me (the TWC announcements)... InHD2 is being dropped from a pay tier but nothing is replacing it? Something is wrong with that!


Also, are any of the added "On Demands" HD?


Why do I find is way odd that there's no talk/discussion about PPV HD? Shouldn't ANY PPV be in HD?


Shifting gears a bit, we got Starz almost a month ago and I find some very curious things going on. Obviously, not all of the content on their HD channel is HD. Matter of fact, their "Saturday Night Premiere" last night was not HD.


HOWEVER, as opposed to HBO and SHO, it seems Starz shows SD in widescreen format. Maybe it's mostly psychological, but widescreen SD movies do not look bad at all. In point of fact, they should have identical PQ to any standard DVD (widescreen, there are some 4:3 DVDs but not too many). Matter of fact, while I sure DO see a difference between widescreen SD and full HD, I do not find the difference as huge as it might be. Keep in mind we are talking movies here; it's just not near as easy to tell the difference between SD and HD than in video sources. There can very well be several scenes that are impossible to tell if it's SD or HD, ESPECIALLY if both are shown in widescreen.


BTW, there are several threads devoted to issues with using external drives with 8300th, you might be better off reading and posting there.


Regarding audio, an awful lot of folks don't understand that, like everything else, there is good sound design and there is bad sound design. None of this has anything to do with technology, only how well one uses the technology. The only difference between 5.1 and Pro Logic is that 5.1 has 2 DISCRETE rear channels and Pro Logic only one. I've heard much Pro Logic where the rear channels was not used at all; and I've heard (very rarely) Pro Logic that really uses that rear channel to an ambiance or spaciousness to the music that is very noticeable.


There's even an issue of how the multiple channels are actually mixed. For just about all football games, I do hear crowd noise in the rear channels...BUT they are mixed so low as to be barely perceptible. Oddly enough, for baseball games on YES HD, I found the crowd mix to be ay better balanced; i.e. the rear channels are "correctly used" to the point where you really feel you are there. BTW, I used a decibel meter to set the reletive volume levels from all my 5 channels, they are all absolutely equal as they should be.


Sound design is an art form; as such there are good purveyors and bad ones!


----------



## jasonDono




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasonDono* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I haven't been following this thread for a couple of weeks, so I don't know if this has been covered, but I thought I would share it.
> 
> 
> I have an external 500GB eSATA drive hoked up to my 8300HD. When I first installed it, I experienced the same problems others had: No buffering being the worst of it. I just noticed that it is now working the way that it should. It is buffering, rewinding, replaying and pausing just as it used to. A couple of things have happened since first installing, so I don't know if there has been a firmware upgrade or if one of the other things has had an impact. Last week I changed the enclosure to an enclusre with a fan. To make the switch I had to unplug the cable box. So the reboot might have solved the problem. I also switched from HDMI to component last week because my box will not send 1080i over HDMI for some reason(Something I am definitely going to need to be fixed before my 1080P projector arrives early next year). So it could be the switch from HDMI to component.



I'm really sorry, I spoke too soon. It was working on ESPN when I first turned on my system this morning. It is no longer working. I tried turning off the cable box and back on to see if it was becasue ESPN is my power on channel. No luck. Still, it's a little promising that it was working at all. Seems to prove that it shold be easy to fix, no?


----------



## pgershon

CBS usually carries three games in HD. Jets were not supposed to be one of the three. Has CBS picked up a fourth HD crew?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pgershon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> CBS usually carries three games in HD. Jets were not supposed to be one of the three. Has CBS picked up a fourth HD crew?



No - CBS switched HD coverage with Cin-Cle.


It was "announced" during the Thursday game (via on screen graphic schedule) - but the webstie wasn't updated.


Guess we got lucky.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No - CBS switched HD coverage with Cin-Cle.
> 
> 
> It was "announced" during the Thursday game (via on screen graphic schedule) - but the webstie wasn't updated.
> 
> 
> Guess we got lucky.



Great, pleasant surprise, the Jets in HD, both are looking good.










Why is the Giants game not listed as in HD on the guide?









I guess I'll know soon enough- if it's in HD.

In other words, whether I'm watching it or not.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Great, pleasant surprise, the Jets in HD, both are looking good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the Giants game not listed as in HD on the guide?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'll know soon enough- if it's in HD.
> 
> In other words, whether I'm watching it or not.



Well... FOX only has 6 games this week... so it is assumed that it will be HD.


----------



## MatthewR

only national games are broadcast in HD


----------



## LL3HD

Oh well, no HD for Big Blue.

Looks like that FOX SD widescreen crap.


As bad as this looks, I'll take it any day over those SD CBS games.


----------



## Berk32

Umm... Giants on FOX is HD right now.


This is not FOX-SD Widescreen


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I did come across it in doing my manic channel surfing (I refuse to watch movies that are censored and have commercials), yes it was not stretched. However, I have in the past noticed several newish movies they show in 4:3 stretched, even though the movie was in widescreen.



River I really was getting ready to sleep that is how I ended up watching Titanic anyway. I fell asleep way before "iceberg straight ahead."


I have noticed that sometimes also(the 4:3), but sometimes I change the TV to an SD channel then back and the signal catches on and the TV re-adjust itself to the proper 1080i widescreen version that is suppose to be shown. I have seen this effect on all the tv's I have been able to watch in a home. They aren't all upgraded I do believe that! However, from what I have seen when it says HDTV in the guide, the HD channel should get a properly upconverted picture. A lot of the stretch-ovision happens when people let the STB do the converting. I have seen a list somewhere in this form that list all the "HDTV movies" that TNT shows. and there are some newer ones that are not shown in HD which suprised me.


Either way it did look pretty good and since the game doesn't impress me tonight, plus I go back to work after my vacation. I might watch Titanic today because I need to sleep early tonight.


Go JETS!!!!! I can't believe they were given one of the HDTV spots. I guess they have impressed the suits enough to let them get the extra HD coverage. But CBS did do 4 games this week because they had an extra one on thursday. So I guess the Jets lucked out because of the thursday game and the additional one the (Denver v KC) NFLN picked up which would have been shown on CBS. Plus CBS lost out on the flex (Philly at Indy)game that would have been one of the HD games for CBS.

The picture looked great and if you have petmic's or Cnet's you really wouldn't be disappointed.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CynKennard* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> WABC-DT always broadcasts what looks like 5.1-channel sound. However, most of their sound is stereo. Instead of properly constructing 5.1 channels from this which could easily be done by any Pro-Logic circuit, they just connect the two stereo channels to the left and right channels. This gives an echoey, hollow sound in my home theater and is very annoying. The only time they actually put out real 5.1-channel sound is when a network program has 5.1-channel sound. In addition the NBC network (but not local WNBC-DT programming) has been doing the same thing: always putting out 5.1-channel sound with only the left and right channels carrying a signal (except again when the program actually has 5.1-channel sound). Examples of the bad sound can be heard on "The Tonight Show" and Conan O'Brian.
> 
> 
> I sure hope these channels wake up soon and construct their audio correctly. In the meantime, I force my receiver to create a center channel and a surround channel using Pro-Logic by switching to analog audio input when the incorrect audio is being broadcast.
> 
> Cynthia



I know you guys want a good sound and no echoing, But is 5.1 really "always" necessary? I know for movies it should because you want the backround sound and get the best possible. But Live shows like Conan and the tonight shows and the NEWS. Why would one need it? There is just one voice most of the time and not much background sound. Wouldn't it just be better to hear the voices from the front speakers anyway? You don't want to counds coming behind you in the middle of the night do you? (I am kidding about that) I have heard the echo tht is not good, but just hearing the sound in 2.0 ins't that bad. Am I wrong? Am I missing something? Thanks guys and gals.


Also, I don't think 5.1 is in the standard, just high quality digital sound is. So should it be expected on all HDTV broadcast?


----------



## LL3HD

search


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Umm... Giants on FOX is HD right now.
> 
> 
> This is not FOX-SD Widescreen



You're right, I mispoke but I had to search to believe it.


It looks pretty lousy. There should be a crime against this sub par transmission.

And usually, when Fox is broadcasting a show in HD, there are those annoying HD tags before and after the commercials.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> search You're right, I mispoke but I had to search to believe it.
> 
> 
> It looks pretty lousy. There should be a crime against this sub par transmission.
> 
> And usually, when Fox is broadcasting a show in HD, there are those annoying HD tags before and after the commercials.



How bad is your PQ? I don't understand what you guys are seeing that I am not. This is the third SD picture for a game(2 jets & 1st giants) that I have seen that look great. It has surprised me that they could get a PQ that can look this good. Compared to the SD channel (5) my HD channel (705) look 100% better. 4x3 has every problem imaginable. 16x9, no blurs, no stretch, no over scan, nothing! The screen does have a small look, but that might be my only problem. They had the up close view of the talking heads and I was seeing the defined shots that I usually get but not as clear as the HD would look. I wish I knew you guys so we could compare because I am not seeing anything like you guys describe. I wish we could get to the bottom of this. Don't get me wrong this wasn't always the case, Fox baseball with their SD was hard to watch. However, football has been a pleasant surprise this year.


Which leads me to my question, why does the HD channels come in much clearer than the SD? Even when it is a non-hd program these stations are always have better PQ.


----------



## CynKennard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I know you guys want a good sound and no echoing, But is 5.1 really "always" necessary? I know for movies it should because you want the backround sound and get the best possible. But Live shows like Conan and the tonight shows and the NEWS. Why would one need it? There is just one voice most of the time and not much background sound. Wouldn't it just be better to hear the voices from the front speakers anyway? You don't want to counds coming behind you in the middle of the night do you? (I am kidding about that) I have heard the echo tht is not good, but just hearing the sound in 2.0 ins't that bad. Am I wrong? Am I missing something? Thanks guys and gals.
> 
> 
> Also, I don't think 5.1 is in the standard, just high quality digital sound is. So should it be expected on all HDTV broadcast?



I think you misunderstand my post. I am not complaining because the sound on the Tonight Show is not 5.1. My complaint is that NBC pretends that is is while actually broadcasting stereo. When the sound is broadcast as 5.1 channels, my receiver, and I am sure every receiver, assumes that there are 6 valid channels and thus doesn't switch to ProLogic, which could create a center channel. If they actually broadcast 2-channel digital sound, my receiver would switch to ProLogic and create a center channel, giving a better balanced sound. The fact that it also creates a surround channel from any out-of-phase sound (normally the ambiance) is an additional benefit.


Cynthia


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CynKennard* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think you misunderstand my post. I am not complaining because the sound on the Tonight Show is not 5.1. My complaint is that NBC pretends that is is while actually broadcasting stereo. When the sound is broadcast as 5.1 channels, my receiver, and I am sure every receiver, assumes that there are 6 valid channels and thus doesn't switch to ProLogic, which could create a center channel. If they actually broadcast 2-channel digital sound, my receiver would switch to ProLogic and create a center channel, giving a better balanced sound. The fact that it also creates a surround channel from any out-of-phase sound (normally the ambiance) is an additional benefit.
> 
> 
> Cynthia



OK Cynthia I think I understand, the show is suppose to broadcast in stereo 2.0 which wouldn't be a problem if it was sent as 2.0, but for some reason NBC is still sending a pure HD sound signal which seperates the sound into a 5.1 which in turn makes some speakers work (L & R) but no center which would sound much better. If they would just leave it at a 2.0 so the receiver would do seperate the sound evenly. Am I understanding that correctly. If I am that is a big problem. Have you tried the SD channel? Is the problem there also?


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How bad is your PQ? . This is the third SD picture for a game(2 jets & 1st giants) that I have seen that look great. .



The game was in HD as Berk32 noted but picture quality appeared inferior (not to mention the despicable performance by the Giants) to other HD viewings.


I've always preferred the 1:00 PM game to be on Fox (in HD) and the 4:00 PM game to be on CBS (in HD). I like to go up in picture quality. It's hard to go from CBS HD to FOX HD.


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Which leads me to my question, why does the HD channels come in much clearer than the SD? Even when it is a non-hd program these stations are always have better PQ.



HD channels have ~19 Mbps available compared to SD channels with only ~4 Mbps. Stations usually upconvert their 1080i/720p sourced from 480i SD with high-quality pro hardware. So, if the original SD isn't messed up, upconverted images on the HD channel look better. If they're 4:3 with side pillars, stretching or zooming them usually degrades images somewhat: (noise and fuzziness, besides geometric distortions).


TWC's 6-MHz-wide 256-QAM, ~39-Mbps channel slots may carry 2+ HD channels (upconverted or true HD), or 2 HDs and an SD, or about 10 SD sources. With statistical multiplexing, bandwidth allocations and bit rates can vary with motion and image complexity from each source. TWC also apparently uses rate shaping requantization that can lessen bandwidth requirements 'on the fly' (without decompression) by altering the digital signals. -- John


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Hmm, I watched both games and found the PQ to be equally excellent on both.


I don't believe a AC/3 encoded audio portion will automatically create a Pro Logic rear channel. While it is not needed for news shows, the late night talk shows DO have bands AND always have a musical guest, plus an audience. 6 months ago, I remember a concert in a small, very club like venue. Don't remember the artist, but I remember this production was of excellent sound design. I felt very much in the middle of the club, clapping, clinking glasses, sneezes etc. all happened at equal volume all around me.


----------



## nuttyinnyc

Thanks John, A little bit too technical but very satisfying as an answer. But in human terms you are just saying HD channels just broadcast on a better speed then their sister SD channel which in turn gives us the better signal even for the SD shows on a HD channel. Am I right?

Also your response brought out another question. You said "Stations usually upconvert their 1080i/720p sourced from 480i SD with high-quality pro hardware."

Are shows that are broadcast in HD not filmed in HD(like the night time network schedule)? Is everything we see upconverted? Or are you saying that everything that is SD on a HD channel is upconverted to look better even though it is not a true HD program? Just trying to make sure I am reading right, thanks again John


----------



## d3193




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Stations usually upconvert their 1080i/720p sourced from 480i SD with high-quality pro hardware. John



I might have written about this before, but am I the only one who thinks ABC's upconversion of SD is far inferior to the other networks? The pictures seem to have overly aggressive EE, making them hard looking and unpleasant. (ABC's HD looks fine.)


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *d3193* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I might have written about this before, but am I the only one who thinks ABC's upconversion of SD is far inferior to the other networks? The pictures seem to have overly aggressive EE, making them hard looking and unpleasant. (ABC's HD looks fine.)



Yes, recall that post , and listed a sublink theorizing about ABC's signal routing. As mentioned just above, this sure is a case where the 480i is screwed up to start with.


Sunday's golfing Skin Match on ABC from Calif. wasn't too bad on TWC's 707--at least they weren't nearly unwatchable as ABC's golf images seem to be. But the shoulder-carried 480i cameras, over-EEed (edge enhanced) on virtually all broadcasts, delivered terribly fuzzy pictures. -- John


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks John, A little bit too technical but very satisfying as an answer. But in human terms you are just saying HD channels just broadcast on a better speed then their sister SD channel which in turn gives us the better signal even for the SD shows on a HD channel. Am I right?



Exactly. The upconversions to 1080i or 720p require that higher bit rate.


> Quote:
> Also your response brought out another question. You said "Stations usually upconvert their 1080i/720p sourced from 480i SD with high-quality pro hardware."
> 
> Are shows that are broadcast in HD not filmed in HD(like the night time network schedule)? Is everything we see upconverted? Or are you saying that everything that is SD on a HD channel is upconverted to look better even though it is not a true HD program? Just trying to make sure I am reading right, thanks again John



When the original source is 480i, usually programs appear 4:3 on HD channels after upconversion to 1080i or 720p. There are tricky exceptions. Watched a nature show from WNET HD last night about a lake system near Croatia. It originally was 480i 16:9, and after upconversion the remarkably crisp images fooled me during an earlier viewing into thinking it was true 1080i. But upconversion to 1080i from 480i can't provide details to make all images look like true 1080i. So shots of distant forests at the end of this PBS nature show revealed how fuzzy finer details were, distinguishing between SD and true 1080i.


Shows such as NBC's Leno are recorded (tape/disks) and broadcast at 1080/60i (true HD). They're crisper (as well as live 1080i or 720p) because there's no intervening conversions from film. Also, filming captures images at 24 frames per second (fps) and some programming is taped at 24PsF (segmented frame), emulating filming. Motion with 24 fps capture (1/48-sec exposure/frame) is blurred more than with documentaries/travelogues, live TV, Leno, etc. captured at 60 'snapshots' (540-line half-frames) per second for 1080/60i. Elaborated on some of this in a Blu-ray forum post . -- John


----------



## d3193




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, recall that post , and listed a sublink theorizing about ABC's signal routing. As mentioned just above, this sure is a case where the 480i is screwed up to start with.
> 
> 
> Sunday's golfing Skin Match on ABC from Calif. wasn't too bad on TWC's 707--at least they weren't nearly unwatchable as ABC's golf images seem to be. But the shoulder-carried 480i cameras, over-EEed (edge enhanced) on virtually all broadcasts, delivered terribly fuzzy pictures. -- John



Thanks John,


Amazingly it's the commercials (the guys who are paying the bills) that look so bad during ABC's HD programs - unless, of course, the ad is also HD.


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Go JETS!!!!! I can't believe they were given one of the HDTV spots. I guess they have impressed the suits enough to let them get the extra HD coverage. But CBS did do 4 games this week because they had an extra one on thursday. So I guess the Jets lucked out because of the thursday game and the additional one the (Denver v KC) NFLN picked up which would have been shown on CBS. Plus CBS lost out on the flex (Philly at Indy)game that would have been one of the HD games for CBS.
> 
> The picture looked great and if you have petmic's or Cnet's you really wouldn't be disappointed.



Just a minor correction. Philly at Indy would have been on Fox. For games that fall under the Fox/CBS contracts, it is the road team that determines whether Fox (NFC) or CBS (AFC) broadcasts the game. So, every team will have home games broadcast by both networks over the course of the season...

-JMP


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmp_nyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just a minor correction. Philly at Indy would have been on Fox. For games that fall under the Fox/CBS contracts, it is the road team that determines whether Fox (NFC) or CBS (AFC) broadcasts the game. So, every team will have home games broadcast by both networks over the course of the season...
> 
> -JMP



really you see I always thought it was the other way. I thought the home TV stays with their home network, But now that you have said this their is a shift of inter league games that end up playing on the other network. Are all interleague games treated this way?


Either way the Jets and the lowly texans get an HD game, what an early christmas present!!


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Exactly. The upconversions to 1080i or 720p require that higher bit rate.
> 
> 
> When the original source is 480i, usually programs appear 4:3 on HD channels after upconversion to 1080i or 720p. There are tricky exceptions. Watched a nature show from WNET HD last night about a lake system near Croatia. It originally was 480i 16:9, and after upconversion the remarkably crisp images fooled me during an earlier viewing into thinking it was true 1080i. But upconversion to 1080i from 480i can't provide details to make all images look like true 1080i. So shots of distant forests at the end of this PBS nature show revealed how fuzzy finer details were, distinguishing between SD and true 1080i.
> 
> 
> Shows such as NBC's Leno are recorded (tape/disks) and broadcast at 1080/60i (true HD). They're crisper (as well as live 1080i or 720p) because there's no intervening conversions from film. Also, filming captures images at 24 frames per second (fps) and some programming is taped at 24PsF (segmented frame), emulating filming. Motion with 24 fps capture (1/48-sec exposure/frame) is blurred more than with documentaries/travelogues, live TV, Leno, etc. captured at 60 'snapshots' (540-line half-frames) per second for 1080/60i. Elaborated on some of this in a Blu-ray forum post . -- John



Thanks John for the tech savy explanation but heros is starting in 3 minutes so I have to watch that is it's HD glory. I will get back to you with a response at 1001


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OK Cynthia I think I understand, the show is suppose to broadcast in stereo 2.0 which wouldn't be a problem if it was sent as 2.0, but for some reason NBC is still sending a pure HD sound signal which seperates the sound into a 5.1 which in turn makes some speakers work (L & R) but no center which would sound much better. If they would just leave it at a 2.0 so the receiver would do seperate the sound evenly. Am I understanding that correctly. If I am that is a big problem. Have you tried the SD channel? Is the problem there also?



I can't exactly remember which STATION it was (i think it was ABC), but i =did= switch on Sunday to the SD version of an event that was NOT heard in DD5.1 on the HD channel, despite saying it *was* DD on my AV receiver....and indeed, the SD version DID have full surround....there WAS rear speaker sound, whereas the HD version had NO rear (and no center).


----------



## CynKennard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OK Cynthia I think I understand, the show is suppose to broadcast in stereo 2.0 which wouldn't be a problem if it was sent as 2.0, but for some reason NBC is still sending a pure HD sound signal which seperates the sound into a 5.1 which in turn makes some speakers work (L & R) but no center which would sound much better. If they would just leave it at a 2.0 so the receiver would do seperate the sound evenly. Am I understanding that correctly. If I am that is a big problem. Have you tried the SD channel? Is the problem there also?



The SD channel (channels 4 and 7) include only stereo sound which comes in as Dolby Digital 2.0. My receiver uses ProLogic to derive a center and a surround channel. However, to my eyes the SD channels don't have the video quality of the HD channels (704 and 707) even though the video is upconverted from 480i. Of course for the Tonight Show I want to see it in HD, so I have to adjust to its sound error by switching my receiver to analog input and use ProLogic decoding.


Incidently, I connect my 8300HD by both the digital audio connection to get 5.1-channel sound and also the left and right channel analog audio connections. This allows me to switch to analog audio when appropriate.


Cynthia


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> really you see I always thought it was the other way. I thought the home TV stays with their home network, But now that you have said this their is a shift of inter league games that end up playing on the other network. Are all interleague games treated this way?
> 
> 
> Either way the Jets and the lowly texans get an HD game, what an early christmas present!!



Take a look at http://www.gribblenation.net/nflmaps/ for more information about the Fox/CBS coverage of the NFL. The rules are very confusing, but carriage by Fox or CBS is definitely decided by the road team.

-JMP


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CynKennard* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The SD channel (channels 4 and 7) include only stereo sound which comes in as Dolby Digital 2.0. My receiver uses ProLogic to derive a center and a surround channel. However, to my eyes the SD channels don't have the video quality of the HD channels (704 and 707) even though the video is upconverted from 480i. Of course for the Tonight Show I want to see it in HD, so I have to adjust to its sound error by switching my receiver to analog input and use ProLogic decoding.
> 
> 
> Incidently, I connect my 8300HD by both the digital audio connection to get 5.1-channel sound and also the left and right channel analog audio connections. This allows me to switch to analog audio when appropriate.
> 
> 
> Cynthia



I am with you Cynthia the locals look far superior on the HD channels even when it is a SD show. It isn't even close in PQ between 4-704, 2-702, 7-707 etc. I would have to live with the sound issue on the HD channels when the lower SD channels look so bad.


At least you have an option, to combat your problem. But all these issues are good learning tools for when I decide to buy a TV for the living room.


Thanks for the site JMP, I always wanted to know how the broadcast rights are divided for inter-league NFL games. I will read it and decipher it and let you know what is my interpretation.


----------



## pasemp

Nothing to add other than I thought Monday night football looked very good last night. In the world of ok, so so, and great hd broadcasts, it was definitely a great.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pasemp* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Nothing to add other than I thought Monday night football looked very good last night. In the world of ok, so so, and great hd broadcasts, it was definitely a great.



Agree, as per usual, ESPN HD MNF looks great.

The glistening snow on the field helped spark up the picture too. Kind of like the way the wet down streets do in a Hollywood production.


----------



## barrianne

Some advice needed, please, thanks!


I haven't touched aspect controls on either my 16:9 plasma or the 8300 HD cable box in months. Suddenly the picture looks squeezed. I don't know what might have changed, except:


As I posted on the SA 8300HD forum, my box has been deleting saved shows at random even with room to spare on the drive, so I called TWCNYC and they sent me a 'new signal'. It seems this aspect problem has been happening since then.


Nothing I can do seems to change the problem. When I try to get the aspect to normal, it seems squeezed. Is something wrong with my default settings? I have the cable box setting at widescreen 16:9, with 4:3 sidebar. For the plasma (Panasonic 42PHD8UK) usually we have it at normal. The picture is definitely distorted when I try to use these settings now.


Any help appreciated, thanks.


----------



## teebeebee1

Anyone know what bleeping channel hte Knicks are on tonight?


Can not find MSG2


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teebeebee1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone know what bleeping channel hte Knicks are on tonight?
> 
> 
> Can not find MSG2



Same here! I tried to find it, and gave up.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teebeebee1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone know what bleeping channel hte Knicks are on tonight?
> 
> 
> Can not find MSG2



I guess i "spoke" too soon! They've picked it up in progress(?) on MSG HD now. Not sure if it's "live" or not, but there it is.


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teebeebee1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone know what bleeping channel hte Knicks are on tonight?
> 
> 
> Can not find MSG2



I know I'm late to answer (and doesn't matter now anyway) but it was Ch. 60.


----------



## Berk32

MSG2 and FSNY2 are almost always either 51 (TV Guide Channel) or 60 (CSPAN2).

(fortunately no more Knicks or Rangers home games on MSG2)


Why didn't you try going to MSG.com to find out the channel?


I hoped the reason MSG was taking over the game in progress was becuase they'd have it in HD... The halftime show (first thing i saw) even had an MSGHD banner behind Mike Breen and Walt Fraiser.....


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *QMAN71* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I know I'm late to answer (and doesn't matter now anyway) but it was Ch. 60.



It's good to know in general, tho, so....thanks! I made a note on my calendar for future reference.


----------



## teebeebee1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> MSG2 and FSNY2 are almost always either 51 (TV Guide Channel) or 60 (CSPAN2).
> 
> (fortunately no more Knicks or Rangers home games on MSG2)
> 
> 
> Why didn't you try going to MSG.com to find out the channel?
> 
> 
> I hoped the reason MSG was taking over the game in progress was becuase they'd have it in HD... The halftime show (first thing i saw) even had an MSGHD banner behind Mike Breen and Walt Fraiser.....




dude, it's the Knicks, i didn't find it and then i didn't care










I just like to know what channels to surf as fast as i can


----------



## JR_in_NYC

Yeah, MSG2 usually is on 60 or 51. On Saturday the Ranges were on MSG2, but TimeWarner Cable Brooklyn forgot to flip the switch on Channel 60. Instead of showing the Rangers vs Pittsburgh game they were showing the Knicks game on both MSG and MSG2. I logged into a NY Rangers Bulletin Board and asked if the game was on MSG2 and people in Manhattan and Staten Island said yes. I then called TW of Brooklyn and told them they had a programming problem. The operator was telling me that the game would be on at 7:30 I told her that it was now 7:15 and there should be the Rangers pre-game show. I then told her that TW of Manahttan and SI had it, she responds back that TW Brooklyn has different programming. BS. I ask to speak to a supervisor and sit on hold for about 30 minutes, when the game finally gets switched on to MSG2 around 7:40, missing 10 minutes of the game. What was also an insult was that the game was also being carried by HDNet, but due to blackout restrictions, it wasn't on. Blackout rules are dumb!!


----------



## DeCo7805




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrianne* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Some advice needed, please, thanks!
> 
> 
> I haven't touched aspect controls on either my 16:9 plasma or the 8300 HD cable box in months. Suddenly the picture looks squeezed. I don't know what might have changed, except:
> 
> 
> As I posted on the SA 8300HD forum, my box has been deleting saved shows at random even with room to spare on the drive, so I called TWCNYC and they sent me a 'new signal'. It seems this aspect problem has been happening since then.
> 
> 
> Nothing I can do seems to change the problem. When I try to get the aspect to normal, it seems squeezed. Is something wrong with my default settings? I have the cable box setting at widescreen 16:9, with 4:3 sidebar. For the plasma (Panasonic 42PHD8UK) usually we have it at normal. The picture is definitely distorted when I try to use these settings now.
> 
> 
> Any help appreciated, thanks.



Don't really have time to get into trouble shooting, but the first thing you should always try when you have a problem with aspect ration(i'm assuming you have a wide screen tv) is go to one of the high def chan that is always broadcast wide screen (DiscoveryHD, or PBSHD are what I use) and try to determine if the picture looks correct. If the picture fits your screen perfectly with the box set to normal, not zoom, or stretch, then its likely not a problem with the box, if it looks off then you have a starting point to work off of. Try that and see how it looks.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrianne* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Some advice needed, please, thanks!
> 
> 
> I haven't touched aspect controls on either my 16:9 plasma or the 8300 HD cable box in months. Suddenly the picture looks squeezed. I don't know what might have changed, except:
> 
> 
> As I posted on the SA 8300HD forum, my box has been deleting saved shows at random even with room to spare on the drive, so I called TWCNYC and they sent me a 'new signal'. It seems this aspect problem has been happening since then.
> 
> 
> Nothing I can do seems to change the problem. When I try to get the aspect to normal, it seems squeezed. Is something wrong with my default settings? I have the cable box setting at widescreen 16:9, with 4:3 sidebar. For the plasma (Panasonic 42PHD8UK) usually we have it at normal. The picture is definitely distorted when I try to use these settings now.
> 
> 
> Any help appreciated, thanks.



Squeezed in which direction (horizontal or vertical)? On what "kind" of channel, HD or SD? And what happens when you switch to a similar kind of channel that you see an issue with? Also, are you aware that there are times when the channel sends out a horizontally distorted image... as in taking a 4:3 image and stretching it to 16:9? TNT is notorious for doing that. If it's sent that way, there absolutely nothing you can do about it.


I think there are 2 locations where you can swap your box, you might want to get a new box to deal with your "deleting shows" issue.


----------



## barrianne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DeCo7805* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Don't really have time to get into trouble shooting, but the first thing you should always try when you have a problem with aspect ration(i'm assuming you have a wide screen tv) is go to one of the high def chan that is always broadcast wide screen (DiscoveryHD, or PBSHD are what I use) and try to determine if the picture looks correct. If the picture fits your screen perfectly with the box set to normal, not zoom, or stretch, then its likely not a problem with the box, if it looks off then you have a starting point to work off of. Try that and see how it looks.



Thanks. I turned on the remote and the PIP was active (we NEVER turn it on) -- weird -- seems like settings on the remote change every time I turn it off. I did as you suggested, and the picture did fill the screen (in HD). I then hit the show guide, because the guide has been extremely squeezed since this problem has happened, and it still looked like that. I then checked 'video source' to see the box aspect ratio, and sure enough it said 16:9>stretched, even though I had set it to normal with last use. What gives? I set it back to normal and all seems OK now. Again, it's as if the remote has a mind of its own. I'll remember to check HD pictures first from now on.


----------



## barrianne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Squeezed in which direction (horizontal or vertical)? On what "kind" of channel, HD or SD? And what happens when you switch to a similar kind of channel that you see an issue with? Also, are you aware that there are times when the channel sends out a horizontally distorted image... as in taking a 4:3 image and stretching it to 16:9? TNT is notorious for doing that. If it's sent that way, there absolutely nothing you can do about it.
> 
> 
> I think there are 2 locations where you can swap your box, you might want to get a new box to deal with your "deleting shows" issue.



Riverside Guy,


We should have lunch sometime! I'm wondering where you are! I can see the river from the roof of our building on 145 and St. Nick. OT: Our building has announced they're going to permit DirecTV -- I don't know what to think about that.


It's SD channels that appear weird, althought the guide looks squished what looks like ertically, as in smooshed in from the sides. It was the guide that really alerted me to the issue. As I just posted, I checked on an HD channel, changed the box aspect ratio from stretched to normal (even though it was on normal last I saw), and things seem fine now. Maybe I have a short in the remote AND a bad box. Perfect storm!


I'm doing a test of the deleting shows issue. I've got most things set up with diamonds, as in manual erase. Then I have other less-important shows just waiting for the box to delete, if it dares.


Thanks for the help! Gosh it's amazing how much time and energy we put into this stuff. I love this forum.


----------



## barrianne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Squeezed in which direction (horizontal or vertical)? On what "kind" of channel, HD or SD? And what happens when you switch to a similar kind of channel that you see an issue with? Also, are you aware that there are times when the channel sends out a horizontally distorted image... as in taking a 4:3 image and stretching it to 16:9? TNT is notorious for doing that. If it's sent that way, there absolutely nothing you can do about it.
> 
> 
> I think there are 2 locations where you can swap your box, you might want to get a new box to deal with your "deleting shows" issue.



OK, here's an addendum to my previous post. It thought all was fine for live TV, but on going to a saved SD show (ESPN), once again, the broadcast seemed squeezed vertically, with extra bars on the side in addition to the usual gray bars on the side. This is definitely a new glitch -- never had this problem before.


In going to general settings>aspect ratio, what should be the normal settings for my 16:9 screen in regards to 4:3 picture? In playing with it, 'stretch' seems most dealable.


I'm a little confused as to why this has become all of a sudden an issue after 10 months.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

My feeling is that any distortion in the picture is unacceptable. However, I do use the ability to "distort" the picture in 2 specific instances. Remember back to your 4:3 all SD CRT days, there were a number of TV shows that were broadcast letterbox, meaning the image was a 16:9 one playing on a 4:3 screen. Black bars top and bottom. On a typical HD set, that will result in black bars on all 4 sides (because it's a SD channel, my TV has been setup that it goes into 4:3 mode for SD channels, more on that later). Prime example is many of the SciFi channel shows (Dr. Who & Battlestar Galactica). For such shows, I use the zoom function (on the TV, not the 8300). The image will fill th screen, nothing is distorted but I do loose a tiny bit of picture all around.


My second scenario is kind of a hack. When I first got my HD, I noticed a lot of sidebars being light gray. My understand was it was specifically done that way mostly for plasma owners; supposedly using back bars for extended periods would leave "burn-in" telltales, something I'm not concerned with as I use a LCD display. I found the gray HUGELY distracting. Like it kept shouting at me. As I watch mostly in a darkened room, black bars at times "disappear" from my consciousness. Anyway, if I tune to a SD channel and set the TV for 4:3 mode, what I get is a picture that inside the TVs 4:3 box looks vertically elongated as the sidebars DO appear inside that 4:3 box. So I then set the 8300 to stretch SD content. Bingo, black sidebars and no distortion in the image.


This last one is an unspecified hack/trick.


In summary, my TV is set for 4:3 when tuned to a SD channel and 16:9 when tuned to a HD channel. The 8300 is set for 16:9 HD, 4:3 stretch. Two caveats, sometimes the "4:3 stretch" setting for the cable box reverts to 4:3 normal, so I get a distorted picture, vertically elongated. Second, CBS HD sends out 4:3 content with gray sidebars added at the head end. No way to eliminate those.


Like I said, TNT is one channel that will aggressively distort their images; notice that every commercial fills the screen? Well, they are all horizontally stretched. Notice how a LOT of content they show seems to have short, squat, fat people? Old TV shows AND I've even seen movies shown that way. The other area I've caught is NBC HD, specifically in local news. The made a bog deal about being "news in HD" and while they have never mucked with in the studio stuff, I DO see a lot of externally shot segments displaying horizontally stretched. The pisser is that some of those shots sure look like they came from a HD camera in the first place!


You must be in a tall building, I did some casual checking into satellite. The DTV bird is around 232 degrees, about 30 degrees up. I DO have a reasonable view of it sneaking between 2 much taller buildings than mine (I live on the top/10th floor). Anyway, my understanding is that they expect you to use a OTA antenna to get all the local HD channels... while I haven't actually bought an antenna to try it, when the signal came from our beloved towers, forget it. My guess is that I have even more obstructions to the Empire State bldg. than I did to the WTC. Still, competition for TWC is ALWAYS a good thing!


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrianne* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OK, here's an addendum to my previous post. It thought all was fine for live TV, but on going to a saved SD show (ESPN), once again, the broadcast seemed squeezed vertically, with extra bars on the side in addition to the usual gray bars on the side. This is definitely a new glitch -- never had this problem before.
> 
> 
> In going to general settings>aspect ratio, what should be the normal settings for my 16:9 screen in regards to 4:3 picture? In playing with it, 'stretch' seems most dealable.
> 
> 
> I'm a little confused as to why this has become all of a sudden an issue after 10 months.



ok from what I am reading you seem like you need a new remote or to be more careful. More careful. I have the same prblem I sometimes change the cahannel and at the same time press the bottom on right near the 0, when you press that button you change the STB output from strech, to normal, to full or which ever one you were not on. This could be the problem that would give you lines on top and on side or both. You woiuldn't be able to notice the change because once you change the channel the infor about the change dissappears. You next solution is the remote itself. We all know we have drop these things many times. How long have you had it? It just might be times for a new one. Changing them are a breeze just go to TWC and they switch it with no question asked. If you have another TV just use that remote on that tv and see if you have the same problem. Godd luck barrianne


----------



## TMSKILZ

Any word what new HD CH. will replace INHD2?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TMSKILZ* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any word what new HD CH. will replace INHD2?



Rumors were that Universal HD would be moved to 722, and we would be getting WWOR-DT on 709.


While it is important to have all the HD locals on our system.... I'd rather have ESPN2-HD (or even FSNY-HD)


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Rumors were that Universal HD would be moved to 722, and we would be getting WWOR-DT on 709.
> 
> 
> While it is important to have all the HD locals on our system.... I'd rather have ESPN2-HD (or even FSNY-HD)



that is miserable news, I am all for more HD plus it is a local so we should have it anyway. But what the [email protected]#$ do they show in HD on my9 other then yankees sames during the summer time. A bunch of primetime soaps. BOOO HISSSSS! Moving Universal out it current sot of Channels just messes with my presets.

Where did you read this info?

At least TWC is making good on their promise of new channels by the end of the year. 2 that went full time and 2 brand new ones so far this fall. I am still shocked they haven't gotten FSNY, but what do they carry now? Which team is missing?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> that is miserable news, I am all for more HD plus it is a local so we should have it anyway. But what the [email protected]#$ do they show in HD on my9 other then yankees sames during the summer time. A bunch of primetime soaps. BOOO HISSSSS! Moving Universal out it current sot of Channels just messes with my presets.
> 
> Where did you read this info?



Someone posted that here a few weeks ago.


(And a move may not mess with your presets - I had all NHL games on FSNY set to record for a time - and when TWC moved the channel from 26 to 79, then to 48, I dind't need to update anything)



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> At least TWC is making good on their promise of new channels by the end of the year. 2 that went full time and 2 brand new ones so far this fall. I am still shocked they haven't gotten FSNY, but what do they carry now? Which team is missing?



FSN NY has the Devils and Islanders (and the Rangers when the other hockey teams aren't playing but the Knicks are - there will be one Rangers home game on FSN NY-HD this season on 1/31)


----------



## nuttyinnyc

OK, thanks. I guess the TV season has been just good enough that I haven't watched any Hockey this year so I haven't notice who own's which teams broadcast rights.


----------



## jczinn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrianne* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OK, here's an addendum to my previous post. It thought all was fine for live TV, but on going to a saved SD show (ESPN), once again, the broadcast seemed squeezed vertically, with extra bars on the side in addition to the usual gray bars on the side. This is definitely a new glitch -- never had this problem before.
> 
> 
> I'm a little confused as to why this has become all of a sudden an issue after 10 months.



okay, I thought I was going crazy tonight, but this is exactly what happened to me. Suddenly on SD channels I am getting DUAL bars...both grey bars AND black bars...and no matter what I select the picture is squished, I cannot get it to fill the screen even with zoom or wide zoom. HD channels are fine.


I can't swear I haven't done something wrong, because I'm a newbie at this...only had the TV a few weeks (Sony 32XBR2) and this is with the SA 3250HD box. TWCNYC in Brooklyn. But this definitely wasn't happening a few days ago, and I don't THINK I changed anything. I spent all night fiddling with the settings, nothing seems to make a difference.


I'll be interested in seeing if barrianne gets this figured out!


----------



## John Mason

Haven't tracked this 'dual bars' discussion back here, but often get this viewing SD channels upconverted to 1080i (8300HD) on my CRT RPTV. AIUI, this just means it's a 4:3 program (gray side pillars) and it's letterboxed, too (top/bottom black bars). Prefer this for SD channels because pressing #/ZOOM with the remote fills my 16:9 screen without distorting figures, etc. too much, although zoom isn't feasible if foreign language translations appear in the bottom black bar (cropped out). The letterbox/side-pillar combination often appears with IFC, Sundance movies, PBS programs, and others. Forgetting to change from zoom mode spoils other programming. Likely mentioned already, but strange image ratios on all channels usually means some basic STB/display setting has been altered and you should go back to basic screen-shape and ratio settings until the right combination is reached. -- John


----------



## Riverside_Guy

It's very helpful to remember there are screen modification possibilities in both the TV and the STB. You have to take BOTH into account; example, I have SD channels on the TV set for 4:3, so any modification I do from the STB appears inside that 4:3 box the TV is defining. So if I want a over all the screen zoom, I have to use the TV controls, not the STB... those need to stay on "normal."


----------



## jczinn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Haven't tracked this 'dual bars' discussion back here, but often get this viewing SD channels upconverted to 1080i (8300HD) on my CRT RPTV. AIUI, this just means it's a 4:3 program (gray side pillars) and it's letterboxed, too (top/bottom black bars).



Thanks, I appreciate the suggestions, but this isn't what I (nor I think barrianne) were referring to...in this case there are both _vertical_ black bars and _vertical_ grey bars ---and the actual screen image content is squished in the middle of these so that its very narrow. So black, grey, image, grey, black. This has nothing to do with letterboxing.


I will go in tonight with a clear head and reset everything to default, then start over. Or I may just give up and watch Battlestar Galactica on the old SD box, probably a better bet anyway!


----------



## trtjj

I've been experiencing alot of Drop outs, pixilation, freezes (for a few seconds) with my 8300HD DVR. It doesn't happen as much when I watch SD, only HD. I think it is bandwidth issue. What do you think? Can TWC fix this issue if I call them?


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *trtjj* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've been experiencing alot of Drop outs, pixilation, freezes (for a few seconds) with my 8300HD DVR. It doesn't happen as much when I watch SD, only HD. I think it is bandwidth issue. What do you think? Can TWC fix this issue if I call them?



When you're getting lots of dropouts, etc. in HD, first try warm booting your DVR -- press and hold the power button until it says "boot". Then let it do its thing.


If this doesn't help, try cold booting (when the DVR isn't recording, pull out the plug, wait 30 seconds, then plug it back in).


If this doesn't help, schedule an appointment with a TWC tech and make sure to tell them to test the signal strength. A signal that is not up-to-spec will cause lots of skipping.


Scott


----------



## teebeebee1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *trtjj* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've been experiencing alot of Drop outs, pixilation, freezes (for a few seconds) with my 8300HD DVR. It doesn't happen as much when I watch SD, only HD. I think it is bandwidth issue. What do you think? Can TWC fix this issue if I call them?




I'm in the rego park/forest hills border area (67th ave) and every time it rains the HD locals break up, i've had 20 techs out, none of them fix it, it just happens every time it rains, a real Pain in the bleep.


As soon as i get a dish tech that can install my Ku/KA dish, i'm dumping TWC, they suck it


----------



## JR_in_NYC

Anyone haveing massive pixelation and audio dropouts on channel 60, which is MSG2 right now and should be showing the Rangers vs Buffalo game.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JR_in_NYC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone haveing massive pixelation and audio dropouts on channel 60, which is MSG2 right now and should be showing the Rangers vs Buffalo game.



yes i'm getting it too here in midtown


----------



## AndyHDTV

knicks on MSG-HD right now, doesn't seem like a very detailed HD picture.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JR_in_NYC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone haveing massive pixelation and audio dropouts on channel 60, which is MSG2 right now and should be showing the Rangers vs Buffalo game.



Weather must be screwing with the satellite feeds of the games tonight


----------



## teebeebee1

all of my local HD channels are pixelizing and dropping out, just brutal.


I'd call TWC if i thought they could do something about it, i'm convinced it is screwed up on some random cable pole somewhere in the neighborhood, the liklihood of them fixing it is about the same as finding a dish tech that can set up a KU/KA dish!



channel 60 dropping out as well


----------



## LL3HD

Everything is fine here in northern Queens. I hope I didn't just put the whammy on the rest of the evening. Keep in mind, there is a major storm happening right now with tornado watches etc.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Did y'all catch that YES HD now seems to be a full time channel? This was a rumored 12/1 addition. I saw them doing an old baseball movie... in 4:3 SD! So they have taken 2 part time channels and made them full time, and now we have 3 local HD sports channels. And there STILL will be some angst as channel 9 seems to have some number of Mets games.


I'm still very anxious to see what they will do when InHD2 goes away; after all, this is a channel that some of us are PAYING for, so they SHOULD provide another channel or reduce the rate we pay extra for this.


Oh, it's getting closer now, I read that over the 3 day or so New Year weekend, ALL of the premium channels are going to be run wide open. It's only an assumption, but this should also involve the HD channels. Might be an idea to make a good effort to clean up the DVRs so you can go to town recording stuff you might not have access to!


----------



## 5w30




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> yes i'm getting it too here in midtown



Yes it was a Time Warner receiver problem. It's constant with the MSG-2 and FSNY-2 channels.

They had massive problems today on the Devils FSNY game in SD .... and the Islanders on FSNY-2 on channel 51 ....


too bad they dont have FSNY HD .. the Devils were in HD today (SAturday)


----------



## mustangred

Hi all, I just found this forum and liking it a lot. I have a quick question. I have TWC now, but until about 8 months ago was with RCN (I basically switched to TW when my promotional price plan ran out). After I switched, I also got my first HD set, and love it. But I notice that TW (until recently) did not have all the premium movie channels in HD that RCN does, which was never a factor until I got my HD set of course, and it only recently added Cinemax and Starz HD, which RCN had all along. Meanwhile RCN also has The Movie Channel in HD, which TW still doesn't!! Has anyone had RCN's HD service? How's the pic quality? is it worth switching back to them? Because in addition to TMC HD. RCN also has Starz on Demand as well as Flix, neither of which TW carries (or am I just not finding them on my box?) Thanks.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mustangred* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi all, I just found this forum and liking it a lot. I have a quick question. I have TWC now, but until about 8 months ago was with RCN (I basically switched to TW when my promotional price plan ran out). After I switched, I also got my first HD set, and love it. But I notice that TW (until recently) did not have all the premium movie channels in HD that RCN does, which was never a factor until I got my HD set of course, and it only recently added Cinemax and Starz HD, which RCN had all along. Meanwhile RCN also has The Movie Channel in HD, which TW still doesn't!! Has anyone had RCN's HD service? How's the pic quality? is it worth switching back to them? Because in addition to TMC HD. RCN also has Starz on Demand as well as Flix, neither of which TW carries (or am I just not finding them on my box?) Thanks.


 http://www.rcn.com/cabletv/lineupDet...hp?lineupID=18 

http://www.timewarnercable.com/Custo...Zip=&CLUID=536 


Using the websites channel listing - TWC has more HD. It has everything that RCN has (I don't see The Movie Channel HD listed), along with InHD, Universal HD, TNT HD, MSG HD, and InHD2 (which is going to be replaced at the end of the month with something else....)


however, you are correct that there is no Starz on demand on TWC, or Flix for some reason... but this is an HD forum... few people here care much about SD content


----------



## trtjj

so...now I have a new issue. My box (8300HD DVR) rebooted and I got a new passport echo screen. on the bottom it has aptiv digital. I guess it is a anew version of Passport. It's been on this screen for a half an hour now. I wish TWC would notify us before they upgrade....I just got the new reload status screen (the dots). NY1 just came up but now I have trouble bringing up the guide and switching channels. This sux. I was hoping that this would fix the drop out, pixelation and freezing issue that I was having.....

.. So still after a couple of reboots and watching for about an hour, I am still getting momentary freezes.. I hope this doesn't happen during the Giants game. I guess I'll have to go to the local sports bar.


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mustangred* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi all, I just found this forum and liking it a lot. I have a quick question. I have TWC now, but until about 8 months ago was with RCN (I basically switched to TW when my promotional price plan ran out). After I switched, I also got my first HD set, and love it. But I notice that TW (until recently) did not have all the premium movie channels in HD that RCN does, which was never a factor until I got my HD set of course, and it only recently added Cinemax and Starz HD, which RCN had all along. Meanwhile RCN also has The Movie Channel in HD, which TW still doesn't!! Has anyone had RCN's HD service? How's the pic quality? is it worth switching back to them? Because in addition to TMC HD. RCN also has Starz on Demand as well as Flix, neither of which TW carries (or am I just not finding them on my box?) Thanks.



Yes, had TWC for many years, switched to RCN briefly when its HD offerings topped TWC's, had both simultaneously for a while, and now have only TWC's 'It's-All-Here' all-in-one package (not telephone, though).


RCN, when I was able to instantly A-B images, had slightly better PQ than TWC. That was a few years back and could easily have changed now. Believe RCN's Motorola HD STB (dual-tuner DVR) played a role, and by storing HDNet's test patterns on a TWC 8300HD and the Motorola STB, found RCN was providing 1335 lines of resolution compared to TWC's 1290 lines. (Using a 9"-gun CRT RPTV (YPbPr), and a recent post from a NYC TWC subscriber indicated he was getting ~1335 lines with a Sony Ruby 1080p FP, likely with HDMI). Earlier, a local ISFer, with a 1366X768 plasma, measured 1280 lines using HDNet. One AVSer with TWC in Calif. claims ~1920 lines with a 1080p display and 8300HD, but haven't seen similar results posted on AVS yet.


RCN sales called ~1 year after I went back to TWC, seeking a renewal. I outlined TWC's switched video plans to him, discussed in earlier posts here, which might give them a lead in HD offerings if fully exploited. Seems like TWC has a slight lead now in overall HD quantity. -- John


----------



## LL3HD

If you did not know


We've always had the Sounds of the Season channel (641) on the Music Choice tier. We now have, (I recently noticed) _another holiday seasonal channel_.

It's listed as the showcase channel, *601*.


If you prefer more traditional Christmas music, this is the one.


I've been checking it out the last few days and I think it's great. None of that mangled Star-Spangled Banneresque horrendous find-a-note by hitting every one renditions, just traditional classics.

Thanks TW.


Enjoy!


----------



## mikeM1




Berk32 said:


> http://www.rcn.com/cabletv/lineupDet...hp?lineupID=18
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/Custo...Zip=&CLUID=536
> 
> 
> Using the websites channel listing - TWC has more HD. It has everything that RCN has (I don't see The Movie Channel HD listed), along with InHD, Universal HD, TNT HD, MSG HD, and InHD2 (which is going to be replaced at the end of the month with something else....)
> 
> 
> ===================
> 
> Yes, we assume/HOPE that "something else" will be the case. But if it =is= the case, why is TWC being so coy about their plans?? It's only less than one month away. I, for one, am NOT looking for any sorta InDemand HD PPV channel, especially assuming that means i would then have to pay even MORE for this service. IMO, we've got ENOUGH movie channels already; I want ESPN2 or FSNY2 HD.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you did not know
> 
> 
> We've always had the Sounds of the Season channel (641) on the Music Choice tier. We now have, (I recently noticed) _another holiday seasonal channel_.
> 
> It's listed as the showcase channel, *601*.
> 
> 
> If you prefer more traditional Christmas music, this is the one.
> 
> 
> I've been checking it out the last few days and I think it's great. None of that mangled Star-Spangled Banneresque horrendous find-a-note by hitting every one renditions, just traditional classics.
> 
> Thanks TW.
> 
> 
> Enjoy!



Sounds *good*, Larry, but...why can't they broadcast that in DD??


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ..why can't they broadcast that in DD??



Funny, my wife was questioning the exact same thing.


She thought that the digital audio went out (as it used to do in the past before the updated software) and had to be reset (going into the settings mode and going back and forth between two channel and Dolby Digital).


I wish it were in DD. I listen to many of the Music Choice channels and it really is annoying that we don't have a better audio signal.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Funny, my wife was questioning the exact same thing.
> 
> 
> She thought that the digital audio went out (as it used to do in the past before the updated software) and had to be reset (going into the settings mode and going back and forth between two channel and Dolby Digital).
> 
> 
> I wish it were in DD. I listen to many of the Music Choice channels and it really is annoying that we don't have a better audio signal.



Agreed. Those Music Choice stations sound kinda empty/sterile to me.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Agreed. Those Music Choice stations sound kinda empty/sterile to me.



I usually manipulate the sound output by playing around with various sound modes on my receiver.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I usually manipulate the sound output by playing around with various sound modes on my receiver.



OH yeah, i know what you mean. Kinda like making lemonade out of lemons.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *trtjj* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> so...now I have a new issue. My box (8300HD DVR) rebooted and I got a new passport echo screen. on the bottom it has aptiv digital. I guess it is a anew version of Passport. It's been on this screen for a half an hour now. I wish TWC would notify us before they upgrade....I just got the new reload status screen (the dots). NY1 just came up but now I have trouble bringing up the guide and switching channels. This sux. I was hoping that this would fix the drop out, pixelation and freezing issue that I was having.....
> 
> .. So still after a couple of reboots and watching for about an hour, I am still getting momentary freezes.. I hope this doesn't happen during the Giants game. I guess I'll have to go to the local sports bar.



we had the "aptiv digital" change about 3 or 4 months ago


----------



## AndyHDTV

 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=761773 

   
   
   


thanks to icemannyr for pics


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=761773
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks to icemannyr for pics



VERY COOL!


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=761773
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks to icemannyr for pics



Andy those pics look good, but where or when did they announce that the Eyewitness News was going HD? Or was that just the HD channel he was showing us?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Funny, my wife was questioning the exact same thing.
> 
> 
> She thought that the digital audio went out (as it used to do in the past before the updated software) and had to be reset (going into the settings mode and going back and forth between two channel and Dolby Digital).
> 
> 
> I wish it were in DD. I listen to many of the Music Choice channels and it really is annoying that we don't have a better audio signal.



Actually, all the channels are in Pro Logic; that means they CAN use a rear channel for ambiance. Very few do, but I KNOW I caught one, once, that sounded way better because there WAS some reflected stuff in the rear channels.


There IS such a thing as sound design. AND some of it is god awful, but some of it ROX!


----------



## nuttyinnyc

hey guys, If I can wake up at a earlier time before work instead of my rush my morning activities and get to disconnect my SA 3250 HD box so I can bring the box to the TWC center and upgrade to the DVR SA8300HD box. I just need to know a few things. So I make sure it will be able to plug and play when I bring it home. I know it is a It is dual tuner, Does that mean I need to get another splitter? Should it be 3 way? (2 for box, 1 for TV). I need to make sure I get baby cables that will not make clutter from the split point and STB. HDMI to HDMI for TV instead of DVI to HDMI. Anything else I would need before I go the rest of the way. Most TV shows are on their fall breaks so I thought this may be a good time to change. But then again losing a channel for the 15 bucks I was going to pay kind of ruins that deal. Let me know guys.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ... It is dual tuner, Does that mean I need to get another splitter? Should it be 3 way? (2 for box, 1 for TV)..



The dual tuners in the 8300 are internal, no splitters are needed, only one connection. My system is set up with component cables.


----------



## nuttyinnyc

see I learn something new everyday, I was told by numerous people that splitters are needed. There is so much false info there is no amazement why 50% of HD owners don't know they are not watching HD. So with the cable line already plugged into my existin STB is enough to work with. I can still record 2 shows and watch another or just one of the ones I am recording. Is that correct?


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Most TV shows are on their fall breaks so I thought this may be a good time to change. But then again losing a channel for the 15 bucks I was going to pay kind of ruins that deal. Let me know guys.



The DVR is the best invention since the wheel as far as I'm concerned. It's a great investment and the 15 bucks includes the DVR and the extra HD tier.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ... So with the cable line already plugged into my existin STB is enough to work with. I can still record 2 shows and watch another or just one of the ones I am recording. Is that correct?



Yep


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> can still record 2 shows and watch another or just one of the ones I am recording. Is that correct?



Just to clarify, you can record two shows and watch a pre-recorded show at the same time.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just to clarify, you can record two shows and watch a pre-recorded show at the same time.



Thanx Larry, for the quick responses. If I understand I can't watch a current program if I am recording 2 programs. Good example here, I would be recording Heroes and 24 on January 22nd, but there is a special closer episode also just like tonight. I would have to chose the 2 to record and watch the third on another TV or I can watch a show I already have saved on my DVR while heros and 24 records.


----------



## nuttyinnyc

Just to clarify I don't watch the Closer, LOL


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Andy those pics look good, but where or when did they announce that the Eyewitness News was going HD? Or was that just the HD channel he was showing us?



As far as I know thier was no announcment except this morning when they said in the broadcast that their now in HD.


----------



## chopsueychris

WHAT the hell is up with the billboard awards on FOXHD?!?!? The footage looks POORLY upconverted, the footage looks fuzzy and lacks any sort of decent definition.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chopsueychris* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> WHAT the hell is up with the billboard awards on FOXHD?!?!? The footage looks POORLY upconverted, the footage looks fuzzy and lacks any sort of decent definition.



that's because it not in HD, it's widescreen SD.


----------



## chopsueychris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> that's because it not in HD, it's widescreen SD.



looked more link when you open a small video into full screen mode on a tv moreso than that wsd crap


----------



## coreynyc

Eyewitness News goes HD and Liz Cho is on vacation?!?!?!?


G-d must hate us all.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Eyewitness News goes HD and Liz Cho is on vacation?!?!?!?
> 
> 
> G-d must hate us all.



I hope she never comes back, U ever hear her read the news.


fumbles ever other word. its horrible.


If she does comeback hopefully she's hooked on phonics


----------



## Riverside_Guy

So I open my cable bill to find their official announcement that InHD2 is being dropped effective 12/27. Something we all have expected.


Effectively this means that the 5 HD channels we pay *EXTRA* for have been reduced by 20%. I expected them to say they are filling in the missing content with something else HD... but they are not saying.


Nor are they saying the a reduction in content delivered will generate a reduction in the charges being applied. I'm pretty sure rate changes need some form of approval from the licensing agency, but I seriously doubt this has happened.


Does anyone have a clue what they might do? Not what you WANT them to do, what they may have leaked.


I will absolutely file a complaint with the appropriate agency (it used to be the state PSC, but I think it's a NY local government branch). I will go through the process in the next several days and post links and such here. Obviously I would seriously encourage everyone who is paying for HDXtra to complain.


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So I open my cable bill to find their official announcement that InHD2 is being dropped effective 12/27. Something we all have expected.
> 
> 
> Effectively this means that the 5 HD channels we pay *EXTRA* for have been reduced by 20%. I expected them to say they are filling in the missing content with something else HD... but they are not saying.
> 
> 
> Nor are they saying the a reduction in content delivered will generate a reduction in the charges being applied. I'm pretty sure rate changes need some form of approval from the licensing agency, but I seriously doubt this has happened.
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a clue what they might do? Not what you WANT them to do, what they may have leaked.
> 
> 
> I will absolutely file a complaint with the appropriate agency (it used to be the state PSC, but I think it's a NY local government branch). I will go through the process in the next several days and post links and such here. Obviously I would seriously encourage everyone who is paying for HDXtra to complain.



My guess: they move UniversalHD to 722 and make that part of the HDXtra tier.


----------



## coreynyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I hope she never comes back, U ever hear her read the news.
> 
> 
> fumbles ever other word. its horrible.
> 
> 
> If she does comeback hopefully she's hooked on phonics



She talks? I'm too busy looking at her


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Eyewitness News goes HD and Liz Cho is on vacation?!?!?!?
> 
> 
> G-d must hate us all.










Too funny, I was thinking the same thing last night when I tuned it in.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Nor are they saying the a reduction in content delivered will generate a reduction in the charges being applied. I'm pretty sure rate changes need some form of approval from the licensing agency, but I seriously doubt this has happened.
> 
> 
> . . .
> 
> 
> I will absolutely file a complaint with the appropriate agency (it used to be the state PSC, but I think it's a NY local government branch). I will go through the process in the next several days and post links and such here. Obviously I would seriously encourage everyone who is paying for HDXtra to complain.



TWCNYC is free to charge as much or as little as it wants for the HD Extra tier. From the DoITT web site:

Who regulates cable rates?


Under present federal law and Federal Communications Commission (FCC) rules, New York City may regulate rates for the "Broadcast Basic" service tier but only to track conformance with FCC-mandated rate formulas. Other tiers of service were regulated by the FCC until April 1, 1999 when Congress allowed the rate rules to expire. Broadcast Basic service usually contains local broadcast, Public, Educational and Government (PEG) channels.
http://www.nyc.gov/html/doitt/html/faq/faq.shtml#21


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Manatus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> TWCNYC is free to charge as much or as little as it wants for the HD Extra tier.



That's life in the Big Apple.

It's just so typical, shrink the product but charge the same or more.

As another example, my property taxes have more than doubled in the past several yearsmore than doubled. What the heck for? I haven't seen any increased services. Some elected billionaire with his head in Bermuda sand says my house has gone up in value and then reaps my benefits.


----------



## chalkdust

hey quick question i couldent get from searching thru the thread.


are there any TWC set top box's that allow output via HDMI? new tv coming tomorrow and want to know if i should buy some cables.


i THINK i have the 8300 (or maybe the 8100) its the grey/silver HDTV DVR. can i just plug in a hdmi cable and have it work?


----------



## FroggerJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So I open my cable bill to find their official announcement that InHD2 is being dropped effective 12/27. Something we all have expected.
> 
> 
> Effectively this means that the 5 HD channels we pay *EXTRA* for have been reduced by 20%. I expected them to say they are filling in the missing content with something else HD... but they are not saying.
> 
> 
> Nor are they saying the a reduction in content delivered will generate a reduction in the charges being applied. I'm pretty sure rate changes need some form of approval from the licensing agency, but I seriously doubt this has happened.
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a clue what they might do? Not what you WANT them to do, what they may have leaked.
> 
> 
> I will absolutely file a complaint with the appropriate agency (it used to be the state PSC, but I think it's a NY local government branch). I will go through the process in the next several days and post links and such here. Obviously I would seriously encourage everyone who is paying for HDXtra to complain.




Hey all, first time poster...long time viewer...


So I just got off the phone with TWCNYC and asked about the price reduction on the HD Extra Tier (because we were losing INHD2). They said at this time there is no planned reduction on the price of HD EXTRA tier. Which means you will still be paying for a channel you no longer will recieve.


As a business owner myself, i believe that this is an utter slap in the face of its subscribers. Speaking as a business owner, what you should do is when you recieve your bill and notice the reduction was not applied for services not rendered, you file a complaint with the BETTER BUSINESS BUREAU. You can do it right there on the BBB webpage. If your a business owner, you know that you don't want a call from the BBB because you will be on file as recieving a complaint. IF the business does not resolve the problem it will be noted on their BBB account. If enough complaints get filed they will have to change practices. Sorry this is a long post but i hope it helps


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chalkdust* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> hey quick question i couldent get from searching thru the thread.
> 
> 
> are there any TWC set top box's that allow output via HDMI? new tv coming tomorrow and want to know if i should buy some cables.
> 
> 
> i THINK i have the 8300 (or maybe the 8100) its the grey/silver HDTV DVR. can i just plug in a hdmi cable and have it work?




SA 8300 HD-DVR has a functional HDMI port (If you already have the box, then you'll see it)


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Manatus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> TWCNYC is free to charge as much or as little as it wants for the HD Extra tier. From the DoITT web site:



Of course, that doesn't mean that we can't call and raise a stink!


----------



## bwilkins

Is it possible for someone who uses a QAM tuner to list out what stations you get on TW NY. I'm at the other end of the state and since TW took over for Adelphia the QAM stations keep disappearing.


With that list I'll know whether to call and complain.


Thanks


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *QMAN71* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My guess: they move UniversalHD to 722 and make that part of the HDXtra tier.



See this thread to add fuel to the fire:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=763214 


No idea where this guy got his info....but maybe we'll be getting A&E HD in January????


----------



## TonyNYC

If this is the possible replacement for INHD2, how disappointing.


----------



## nuttyinnyc

Lets take a min or 2 to stop complaing to each other and complain to the people that matter. We shouldn't have to pay for a station we already get for FREE and we should be able to get money back for a tier we agreed to pay for when it has 5 channels not 4. We need to write them and call them. Do what you have to, but be professional to them. Talk or write to them like the working people (they are just like you & me, just a person that applied for a job), instead of Henchmen of the Evil empire and they will talk or write back. There is power in numbers.


The best thing TWC could do is even it up and add another channel to the tier but is there really a channel out there that you would pay for. I don't see any that I would pay for that is available now. Only ones that should be available with our free HD service. ESPN2 would be my only choice but I don't think we would ever get it.


This thread has been around since September 3, 2003 that is a long time with a lot of post. I would estimate that 500 people probably made at least one post not including the floaters that have viewed and never posted. If we all write or call that will make a difference, especially for something like this. This is a loss of service. This service is not ordered by every one of their customers and if all of write we can get something done.


Come on people, I even made it easy for you.(link below) It would only take a min and if we over ride their system with disapproval or inquires they will have to look into it. It might take you 2 min to read this! I can't promise anything but this is the best chance we have to get money back from our already bloated bill.

http://www.twcnyc.com/index2.cfm?c=c.../cs_contact_us 


I know most of you have tried to write and call before but that was for more stations, you can't do anything about that because that is out of our hands they have a company line, "NO bandwith space" or whatever they say. This is different because it is a change of a paid service that effects most of the people on this site and requires a refund.


I agree with the business guy about the BBB. However I think it is too early to complain to BBB, especially since we still have the channel and TWC isn't sure how they are going to handle the situation yet. If we do this and nothing is said or done. Then he is absolutely right, it would be a breech of contract because we are paying extra for a service that is not we signed on for.

http://www.twcnyc.com/index2.cfm?c=c.../cs_contact_us 


Let's do something together as one, Us HDTV owners need to band together because seperate we will never get it to where we think it shoud be. I wrote them already.

Thank you for taking time to read.

Chris


----------



## LL3HD

Anyone else having a re-boot situation?


In the last 12 hours or so my 8300 has re-booted 4 times (that I'm aware of). Hope it's not time for a swap out. I used to have the unannounced re boot quite frequently, going back a couple of years but lately, everything has been ok- until last night.


I have to check to see if my other box is re-booting too (don't know yet if it did) and tonight I'll check the connections to make sure everything is tight.


I thought I'd ask here to see if there's something system wide going on.


----------



## d3193

Is TNT HD more bit-starved than before? THE CLOSER did not look good this week.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

nutty, you're absolutely correct... recall what I said (complain to the licensing agency)? But thanks for the link, I used it as well as the licensing agency (below).


BTW, thanks for the FCC info, but it doesn't apply here at all. I suspect it's more of a FTC thing; you made a contract with a business and they are removing part of their obligation and not compensating for it. Has nothing to do with the charges they originally setup. Along those lines...


I urge folks to go to:

http://www.nyc.gov/html/doitt/html/c...ice_form.shtml 


AND file a complaint over this issue. I did yesterday; obviously we'll see what happens and of course I'll report. When complaints went to the PSC, I remember getting contacted the very next day. Remember, this is the agency that gives them a license to operate. And those licenses do need to get renewed at times. Piling on legitimate complaints should give them fits, and could be used by Verizon when they apply for the same license to bring TV to FIOS in NYC.


I've speculated that they might include ESPN2 HD as they already provide ESPN HD via extra cost. BUT, if it turns out to the A&E I'd actually like that better. Yes, of COURSE a lot of their stuff is going to be SD on the HD channels, hell, almost every single HD channels does that (must say, though, I haven't caught ANY SD on UnHD, HDNet, HDNet-M, InHD 1 & 2).


BTW, it looks like TNT is visiting us with a new HD indignity... we all know about taking 4:3 material and horizontally stretching/distorting it. They've got a new one! Taking 16:9 material and VERTICALLY squeezing it! Kinda looks like the horizontal stretch, but there ARE black bars top and bottom. Mostly I see this in promos of 16:9 shows, but some idiot threw them into that mode for the last segment of the 2 hour Closer thing last night. What a bunch of idiots!


----------



## mailfroggys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I hope she never comes back, U ever hear her read the news.
> 
> 
> fumbles ever other word. its horrible.
> 
> 
> If she does comeback hopefully she's hooked on phonics



i dont think hes watching for her news reporting skills


----------



## coneyparleg

Complaints to DOITT are very effective


----------



## teebeebee1



























Got an email to come back to DTV today with some good deals, tempted to try it again, just am worried i'm not gonna get anyone that can set up my ku/ka dish again










Have to give them credit, dtv is SOOOO MUCH CHEAPER!!


----------



## nuttyinnyc

I would do it when you get their special offers it is always worth it, plus you might be able to talk them into a better offer. You are in the drivers seat when that happens


----------



## coneyparleg

anyone getting grey screens on 719, 720, 721 and 722 ? Cmax, Starz and both INHD channels?


I'm in East Harlem...


Edit - Starz was working as I left the house, But ESPN HD was out


anyone else?


----------



## Riverside_Guy

FYI, I also filed a complaint directly to TWC through a web form. Let's see when (or if) I get any communication back.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coneyparleg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> anyone getting grey screens on 719, 720, 721 and 722 ? Cmax, Starz and both INHD channels?
> 
> 
> I'm in East Harlem...
> 
> 
> Edit - Starz was working as I left the house, But ESPN HD was out
> 
> 
> anyone else?



All working on the UWS


----------



## coneyparleg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> All working on the UWS



Thanks I guess another trip to 23rd street,

the only thing that keeps me from going postal about TWC's unstable equipment is the ease in replacing the units


----------



## ZMike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> http://www.twcnyc.com/index2.cfm?c=c.../cs_contact_us
> 
> 
> Let's do something together as one, Us HDTV owners need to band together because seperate we will never get it to where we think it shoud be. I wrote them already.
> 
> Thank you for taking time to read.
> 
> Chris



This is TWC's non-response to my message:


QUOTE...We are making a continuous effort to bring additional HDTV channels to our customers.


At this time we cannot provide any further information regarding the availability of additional HDTV stations on our cable system.


Please refer to our website @ www.twcnyc.com for any future plans, services and news updates.


If you have any further questions, please contact us at [email protected] or call our 24 hour Customer Support XPRESSLINE at 212-674-9100 or 718-358-0900.


Sincerely,

S. Ramos

Gary Arp-Misrahi

Customer Support ENDQUOTE


----------



## coneyparleg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ZMike* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is TWC's non-response to my message:
> 
> 
> QUOTE...We are making a continuous effort to bring additional HDTV channels to our customers.
> 
> 
> At this time we cannot provide any further information regarding the availability of additional HDTV stations on our cable system.
> 
> 
> Please refer to our website @ www.twcnyc.com for any future plans, services and news updates.
> 
> 
> If you have any further questions, please contact us at [email protected] or call our 24 hour Customer Support XPRESSLINE at 212-674-9100 or 718-358-0900.
> 
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> S. Ramos
> 
> Gary Arp-Misrahi
> 
> Customer Support ENDQUOTE



Further back in this forum there were some contacts listed for TWC NYC fat cats to contact, I recall Bob Watson and Fred Dressler - tho I think Dressler was replaced


----------



## nuttyinnyc

Don't worry guys we just have to keep on pounding them. They will take notice. Don't feel discourage. I know in my heart this will work and we will all be happier when something happens.

Also don't worry about those other guys (Bob Watson and Fred Dressler) because if they don't read there emials daily we won't get this done. While the site I gave you they will read the e-mail or answer the phone.


Thanks to all that have sent msail already. We have to remeber we all have a voice and when TWC hears it, they will put faces to the numbers that they asre usually looking at. This is a good thing we are doing here.


Remember everyone the request should be professional and it should be about a refund more then added a channel. Because they will give you the company response when it comes to adding channels.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Don't worry guys we just have to keep on pounding them. They will take notice. Don't feel discourage. I know in my heart this will work and we will all be happier when something happens.



My small take on this is as follows:

How can we start complaining now, since it is entirely possible that they *will* replace that channel with something of value? It does seem to me that we should wait until they take it away from us and *don't* replace it with something of relatively equal value before we start complaning to them.


I don't have (much) trust in TWC, but you do have to give them the benefit of the doubt for now.



One argument that could be made goes as follows:

"Let's say that I subscribe to 5 premium channels and one of them stops working, you'll give me credit for the price value of the channel relative to the number of days that channel is out, correct? Well, if I am paying X for 5 channels, and one of them is taken away, then it should follow that I should be entitled to a credit for the channel that I've lost, in a similar fashion."


----------



## coneyparleg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My small take on this is as follows:
> 
> How can we start complaining now, since it is entirely possible that they *will* replace that channel with something of value? It does seem to me that we should wait until they take it away from us and *don't* replace it with something of relatively equal value before we start complaning to them.
> 
> 
> I don't have (much) trust in TWC, but you do have to give them the benefit of the doubt for now.
> 
> 
> 
> One argument that could be made goes as follows:
> 
> "Let's say that I subscribe to 5 premium channels and one of them stops working, you'll give me credit for the price value of the channel relative to the number of days that channel is out, correct? Well, if I am paying X for 5 channels, and one of them is taken away, then it should follow that I should be entitled to a credit for the channel that I've lost, in a similar fashion."



they did just add a couple of channels also


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coneyparleg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> they did just add a couple of channels also



Our argument here is with the specifics of the "HDXTra package" -- we are paying $8.95 per month for this package, which consists of 5 and only 5 channels -- that's $1.79/month for each of those 5 channels.


If that lineup drops to only 4 channels and they don't refill that channel with something else *of similar value*, then they should drop the price by $1.79/month.


That is the logical argument that we have.


----------



## coneyparleg

anyone else having signal problems?


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coneyparleg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> anyone else having signal problems?



all good hear in midtown


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My small take on this is as follows:
> 
> How can we start complaining now, since it is entirely possible that they *will* replace that channel with something of value? It does seem to me that we should wait until they take it away from us and *don't* replace it with something of relatively equal value before we start complaning to them.
> 
> 
> I don't have (much) trust in TWC, but you do have to give them the benefit of the doubt for now.
> 
> 
> 
> One argument that could be made goes as follows:
> 
> "Let's say that I subscribe to 5 premium channels and one of them stops working, you'll give me credit for the price value of the channel relative to the number of days that channel is out, correct? Well, if I am paying X for 5 channels, and one of them is taken away, then it should follow that I should be entitled to a credit for the channel that I've lost, in a similar fashion."



Agreed. Wait for visual proof of the channel not being replaced before reacting and trying to submit a complaint. That way you have evidence as to an actual missing channel and no replacement in the near future.


Also on the day of termination of INHD2, call in and see if the price quote has changed with the TWC operators in terms of sales pitch. Ask about the pricing for X amount of HD channels. Get a rep to actually state that the package was reduced for the same price.


Right now someone official would read this and state you are all overreacting.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Ah, I was about to post the response I got and it's EXACTLY the same that ZMike posted!


Scott, you are correct, the subscription was to five separate and discrete channels. That's essentially a contract. I actually DO suspect that they may very well replace that channel. If they said that they are negotiating to actually replace the missing channel, then I'd say to give them some breathing room. But what they ARE saying is that you pay for 5, we're now only going to give you 4. To me that qualifies as a legitimate complaint to the licensing agency.


HOWEVER, if we follow the "don't overreact/don't complain too soon" advice, that message is that we will patiently sit and wait for manna to come from heaven. TWC will have zero urgency to address the issue in any timely fashion. If I was a TWC exec, I'd be totally gleeful that I "got away with a reduction in service" with little or no reaction from the customers.


The time is NOW, if we don't file the complaints, that will only encourage/convince TWC that they have pulled one on their customers.


Oh, as for the "they just added new channels" argument, I think that's bunk. Think about it, we "got" the HD versions of 2 premiums, only applicable to those who pay extra for them. Same situation, we have been essentially paying for Cinemax HD and Starz HD all along; they are marketed as part of what we pay for. We already got all the home games on YES and MSG, all we actually got were some additional programing (which as far as I can tell is all SD anyway) on those HD channels instead of gray screens. So while I certainly was happy to get them, it ain't like TWC was doing us any favors.


----------



## coneyparleg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Oh, as for the "they just added new channels" argument, I think that's bunk. Think about it, we "got" the HD versions of 2 premiums, only applicable to those who pay extra for them. Same situation, we have been essentially paying for Cinemax HD and Starz HD all along; they are marketed as part of what we pay for. We already got all the home games on YES and MSG, all we actually got were some additional programing (which as far as I can tell is all SD anyway) on those HD channels instead of gray screens. So while I certainly was happy to get them, it ain't like TWC was doing us any favors.



I agree totally - I was playing a bit of devil's advocate - we got something we should have had a long time ago, infact there are still channels I feel they owe us, and I hate that we have to pay extra for espn HD.


I think we should be complaining to Time Warner and DOITT on a near constant basis anyway as there are channels we should have, customer support is spotty at best, and really what other way do we have to squeeze quality out of a monopoly.


----------



## nuttyinnyc

We have to start complaining now, because we received our notice now.The notice said a channel was leaving this month while their was no mention of a rate change or channel addition. So this is the month we want the to know that we know they are still taking money for less serive. That is why we have such a short time, it is more like a power mover. The receiver enough complaits before the next cycle they have to react. If they do now, then we have to Rivers way because they are in breech if they charge us for 5 and we are still only getting 4.

Like I have said we have to be professional and let them know, you want to know what the new price or channel will be because one of these things should happen.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> We already got all the home games on YES and MSG, all we actually got were some additional programing (which as far as I can tell is all SD anyway) on those HD channels instead of gray screens.



Not a huge deal, but I do enjoy getting The Jammys concert series on MSG-HD on Friday nights in full true HD. I think they are doing a marathon of these shows on New Years' Eve/New Years' Day.


----------



## kantro21

Just got a Samsung LN-S4695D and hooked it up to the SA 8300 HD-DVR. When i hooked up through hdmi, my tv recognized that there was a connection, but was not receiving a signal, and the screen was blank. I then hooked up the component connection and it worked just fine. Is there a setting i need to adjust on the box for HDMI output to work, or is something wrong with my TV?


----------



## nuttyinnyc

Just think, everyone for the time it took to say you don't want to write one, you could have wrote, sent, and maybe get the electronic response to say you did send one. What is a coupld minutes of you time to give it the good ole college try.

Like river said, we need to let TWC know that this IS an urgent matter to us. Not something they should bury on the bottom of the bill(like they did). We just want answers.


----------



## Adamman100

I used the complaint form and simply asked if I would receive a price reduction when my HD package went from 5 channels to 4. I asked politely and proffesionally. I'll let you know the response.


-A


----------



## DNINE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> We have to start complaining now, because we received our notice now.The notice said a channel was leaving this month while their was no mention of a rate change or channel addition. So this is the month we want the to know that we know they are still taking money for less serive. That is why we have such a short time, it is more like a power mover. The receiver enough complaits before the next cycle they have to react. If they do now, then we have to Rivers way because they are in breech if they charge us for 5 and we are still only getting 4.
> 
> Like I have said we have to be professional and let them know, you want to know what the new price or channel will be because one of these things should happen.



I e-mailed TW a few days ago, I agree Action has to be taken NOW. If we go by the past they will squeeze us for every penny and in return give us less. As the biggest market in the country we should have the most HD CH's not the least. This reduction is a slap in the face- again


Has anyone heard anything about SA multiroom DVR?


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kantro21* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just got a Samsung LN-S4695D and hooked it up to the SA 8300 HD-DVR. When i hooked up through hdmi, my tv recognized that there was a connection, but was not receiving a signal, and the screen was blank. I then hooked up the component connection and it worked just fine. Is there a setting i need to adjust on the box for HDMI output to work, or is something wrong with my TV?



Try this, presss SETTINGS / More setting/ digital Audio out/ HDMI


Let me know if it helps.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I e-mailed TW a few days ago, I agree Action has to be taken NOW. If we go by the past they will squeeze us for every penny and in return give us less. As the biggest market in the country we should have the most HD CH's not the least. This reduction is a slap in the face- again
> 
> 
> Has anyone heard anything about SA multiroom DVR?



Thanks for your support, I believe that TWC is laking but every station that they have pu on has looked perfect. Even TNT, SO dispite the corporate response "there isn't enough bandwith" They can keep that line if they continus to add 1 good one after another. NYC is a sport persons dread right now. All the sport nets have an HD channel. Sure there are others but baby steps people. Despite of their slow addtions, we know they have put together a good HD system. I was looking at the dish and direct sats, it appeared to me that the only reason they can claim so many is because the made movie chnnels with themes. It is no wonder they are beating these cable companies, Thaese are channels we can't even touch. TWC is big but it's northeast oeration is just 1/3 of a bigger entity. Remember some our brother already have A&EHD, MHD, ESPN2, sluethHD, plus others. So the technology is there it is just a matter of time we get more but I see them waiting for the final figures for this year so that can figure out hom much more they chanrge.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not a huge deal, but I do enjoy getting The Jammys concert series on MSG-HD on Friday nights in full true HD. I think they are doing a marathon of these shows on New Years' Eve/New Years' Day.



Hmm, I could swear I've seen listings for such concerts... but on one of the HDXtra channels (HDNet or InHD). I'll keep part of one my remaining good eyes peeled!


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Good to see other folks filing an abjection to the licensing agency (DOITT). Unfortunately, it doesn't seem to have brought on a response like a complaint I filed a while ago with the state PSC.


I'm pretty damn sure TWC KNEW their customers would be pissed at this reduction in service. But I sure as hell know that a lot of folks seem very angry at TWC and in MANY cases for things TWC has no control over. I hesitated even suggesting folks use the DOITT site as there was a possibility people would start complaining at TWC because their garbage pickup was too loud and it drowned out there enjoyment of cable TV and made them very irritable.


I'm kinda hoping that DOITT ends up with thousands of complaints about this issue specifically. That MAY have some effect on TWC at least telling us what they may do. Or what they are going to try and do. Something to indicate they aren't being totally arbitrary and being 100% screw the customer. I'd like to see articles in the local papers, in TV Guide, on CNET, etc.


----------



## MikeInNY




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coneyparleg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> anyone else having signal problems?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *trtjj* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've been experiencing alot of Drop outs, pixilation, freezes (for a few seconds) with my 8300HD DVR. It doesn't happen as much when I watch SD, only HD. I think it is bandwidth issue. What do you think? Can TWC fix this issue if I call them?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teebeebee1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> all of my local HD channels are pixelizing and dropping out, just brutal.
> 
> I'd call TWC if i thought they could do something about it, i'm convinced it is screwed up on some random cable pole somewhere in the neighborhood, the liklihood of them fixing it is about the same as finding a dish tech that can set up a KU/KA dish!
> 
> channel 60 dropping out as well



I've been having signal problems on the UES since I moved to NYC almost 3 years ago. It started getting really bad this May, with some channels, notably the HD channels, dropping audio, video, or both for a few seconds every few mins. It is fairly intolerable.


TWC sent crews out, checked my signal strength, replaced my STB, rewired my apt, checked the connections to my building, and brought their own equipment out. The end result is they confirmed there is a problem on the head-end downtown which is degrading the signal for at least some regions of Manhattan. They discovered this in June. Since then, they have been "aware" of the problem but no one will tell me if progress is being made.


My signal is still breaking up often on all HD channels, along with breakups on SD channels, and I have been promised a credit for this problem when the issue is "resolved". They refuse to give me a timeline, or any information whatsoever. It has been almost 7 months. I doubt that I am the only one having this trouble in Manhattan, but I may be one of a smaller group that notices it and thinks it's a problem. I would encourage anyone who is having this issue to contact TWC and DOITT, it's past time to get it fixed!


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm kinda hoping that DOITT ends up with thousands of complaints about this issue specifically.



Thousands?

I'd love to know how many subscribers there actually are for the Hdxtra package anyway. All of this splashing around here might not be making much of a wave even if everyone did complain.


I will file a formal complaint with DOITT at the appropriate time- in January, if and when INHD2 is not replaced.


----------



## bigd86




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I will file a formal complaint with DOITT at the appropriate time- in January, if and when INHD2 is not replaced.



Take a deep breath and think for a second. What will your formal complaint state? That TWC doesn't have the right to raise its prices? Because that is in effect is what you are complaining about. Assuming they don't replace INHD2 with anything, you are paying the same for less, but since they are not (I believe) regulated anymore, they can basically do whatever they want. You have not contracted for a permanent program lineup for any tier-you pay monthly-and, with notice, they are free to make additions or subtractions as they see fit. Your recourse-not to pay for the package and not receive the programming any more. If they decided to keep the same number of channels in the HDEXTRA tier but RAISED your bill by, say, $2.00/month would you still feel you had the right to file a formal complaint that you were entitled to the package at the price you have been paying?


Just my $.02.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigd86* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Take a deep breath and think for a second.



I didn't make myself clear.







I totally agree with what you're saying.







My response is directed at others here (nutty and the River dude) who have been calling for an onslaught on The Man (tw







) regarding a few bucks.










My point is phone calls and letter writing is useless for any complaints to TW. The only thing that has worked for others and me has been filing a DOITT complaint.


If and when they don't replace INHD2, then I will file. Hey, let them give me back the chump change for the one channel. I know they can take it right back with another increase.


This whole thing started because they announced a loss of a channel without mentioning any concessions.


----------



## LL3HD

one more thing...


If filing a DOITT is not justified due to regulations or whatever, then it will fall flat. So what. Even if there is no clout behind the complaint- at least it will be heard, as opposed to an email that gets deleted faster than a pop up by a blocker.


And the stupidest thing of all is that I truly believe that they will replace INHD2 with something else which goes back to my original point- wait until January.


----------



## bigd86




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> And the stupidest thing of all is that I truly believe that they will replace INHD2 with something else.



I do too.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigd86* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Take a deep breath and think for a second. What will your formal complaint state? That TWC doesn't have the right to raise its prices? Because that is in effect is what you are complaining about. Assuming they don't replace INHD2 with anything, you are paying the same for less, but since they are not (I believe) regulated anymore, they can basically do whatever they want. You have not contracted for a permanent program lineup for any tier-you pay monthly-and, with notice, they are free to make additions or subtractions as they see fit. Your recourse-not to pay for the package and not receive the programming any more. If they decided to keep the same number of channels in the HDEXTRA tier but RAISED your bill by, say, $2.00/month would you still feel you had the right to file a formal complaint that you were entitled to the package at the price you have been paying?
> 
> 
> Just my $.02.



Absolutely you are entitled to your opinion. But perhaps you may not realize that a monopoly franchise like TWC operates under a license (i.e. I can NOT switch to Comcast, Cablevision, Optimum or any other cable delivered service because they are not allowed to serve me because they do NOT have a license to serve my neighborhood). Rates are supposed to be in some way regulated by the licensing agency. As you pay for services in advance, this month we ARE paying for a 5 channel lineup that we will receive only 80% of in January.


Again, TWC operates under the franchise agreement, which is not unlike a contract between a private enterprise and the government. Suggesting in any way that we consequently can't inform that government agency that we don't like something seems... well, just not right (I'm demurring on the much stronger language I could use)!


----------



## bigd86




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Absolutely you are entitled to your opinion. But perhaps you may not realize that a monopoly franchise like TWC operates under a license (i.e. I can NOT switch to Comcast, Cablevision, Optimum or any other cable delivered service because they are not allowed to serve me because they do NOT have a license to serve my neighborhood). Rates are supposed to be in some way regulated by the licensing agency. As you pay for services in advance, this month we ARE paying for a 5 channel lineup that we will receive only 80% of in January.
> 
> 
> Again, TWC operates under the franchise agreement, which is not unlike a contract between a private enterprise and the government. Suggesting in any way that we consequently can't inform that government agency that we don't like something seems... well, just not right (I'm demurring on the much stronger language I could use)!



This is not my opinion. It is fact. Rates are regulated? Do you think the city told TWC how much to charge for their HDEXTRA tier or what channels to include? I think not. The franchise agreement has nothing to do (other than possibly basic cable cost or what local channels MUST be offered) with how much we pay for anything. TWC does not have to apply for permission to add or delete programming, and as far as I know, when they raise prices they do so at will. Please advise if you know differently-you say rates are SUPPOSED to be in some way regulated-do you have any facts to back up this assumption? Oh, and by the way, you can inform "that" government agency anything you want to-they just don't have the ability to do anything about it!


----------



## Manatus

^^Nonsense. Federal law -- The Telecommunications Act of 1996-- *prohibits* the City and State of New York from regulating cable rates (with one narrow exception not relevant here). The City is empowered to, and does, award territorial cable franchises. It does not and cannot regulate the prices that its cable franchisees charge. See generally U.S. Public Interest Research Group, _The Failure of Cable Deregulation: a Blueprint for Creating a Competitive Pro-Consumer Cable Television Marketplace_ (August 2003) ( http://www.uspirg.org/uploads/qZ/PE/...cabledereg.pdf )


----------



## bigd86




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Manatus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ^^Nonsense. Federal law -- The Telecommunications Act of 1996-- *prohibits* the City and State of New York from regulating cable rates (with one narrow exception not relevant here). The City is empowered to, and does, award territorial cable franchises. It does not and cannot regulate the prices that its cable franchisees charge. See generally U.S. Public Interest Research Group, _The Failure of Cable Deregulation: a Blueprint for Creating a Competitive Pro-Consumer Cable Television Marketplace_ (August 2003) ( http://www.uspirg.org/uploads/qZ/PE/...cabledereg.pdf )



So....I'm right. Right?


----------



## LL3HD

Man oh man am I teed off! I never thought to check the guide to see if the Jets game was to be in HD.


It's NOT.


I was so looking forward to watching this game on CBSHD.

This stinks. We can wonk wonk wonk back and forth about the Hdextra package.

Who cares? We have HD channels with crappy looking SD. This is the real crime.


How many years will it take before I can turn on a Sunday NFL game and know it will be in HD?


All of the money invested in broadcasting football and this is what we have.


----------



## nuttyinnyc

I don't understand you guys, you are ready to wait, but while you wait you complain. Why complain to us about losing a channel, Complain to the people that are taking it away. It would only teke 2 min. This month and then another 2 min next month when you write to DIOTT. This is the month we need to compain to the company that is doing the short changing. As for the raiseing bill part that is a part of life buy buying cable. An anaual increase is as expected as my annual pay raise 3.5%. But this is a totally different matter. We signed on to get 5 channels and now we will be getting 4. That is it, that is the problem and it should be addressed. Am I the only one that has had action done on a complaint I had with them. That is sad but if I am but these letters do work. Monopoly big buisness or what ever you call it they want the majority of the customers to be happy, Especially on the channels we pay EXTRA for. 5 million people in this region and only 10% has the HDEXTRA package. If we have everyone here write a few words. It will hit They need us more then we need them for this package. Every be honest how many times do you really watch the five channels. I bet you it is nowhere close to times you watch the free HD channels. Most of us got the channel because it 15 for the 2. I sent three letters from everyone from the household. But nothing will be done if we wait. and that is the honest truth of it all. I know most of you guys have wrtten to get more channels. But that goes on deaf ears because they aren't ready to give anymore. But you know what we have the most HD in NYC then they Have in most cable systems in our area. Deffinately the most free ones. You guys do what you want I am not forcing anyone, I just thought this was the best time to band to gether to get action done in our favor. But if you feel getting Universal HD added to a pay service when it was free is acceptable then sit back and write me again how you won't write a 2 min letter


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Man oh man am I teed off! I never thought to check the guide to see if the Jets game was to be in HD.
> 
> 
> It's NOT.
> 
> 
> I was so looking forward to watching this game on CBSHD.
> 
> This stinks. We can wonk wonk wonk back and forth about the Hdextra package.
> 
> Who cares? We have HD channels with crappy looking SD. This is the real crime.
> 
> 
> How many years will it take before I can turn on a Sunday NFL game and know it will be in HD?
> 
> 
> All of the money invested in broadcasting football and this is what we have.



no they announced it last week that is wasn't the other 4pm got the HD coverage

2009 is when it all goes HD, they want to match it to the turn off date. Just because they have a date to shoot for


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Man oh man am I teed off! I never thought to check the guide to see if the Jets game was to be in HD.
> 
> 
> It's NOT.
> 
> 
> I was so looking forward to watching this game on CBSHD.
> 
> This stinks. We can wonk wonk wonk back and forth about the Hdextra package.
> 
> Who cares? We have HD channels with crappy looking SD. This is the real crime.
> 
> 
> How many years will it take before I can turn on a Sunday NFL game and know it will be in HD?
> 
> 
> All of the money invested in broadcasting football and this is what we have.



The game was never scheduled to be HD - CBS can only handle 3 a day.


Plenty of places to check well in advance...

http://www.hdsportsguide.com/nfl.php 
http://www.sportsline.com/cbssports/schedules/page/nfl 
http://www.gribblenation.net/nflmaps/ 


It costs lots of money.... and the market for HD is still relatively small... so stop your whining... they'll be adding at least 1 more game to their capacity next season - and should be fully HD by 2008 or 2009





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> no they announced it last week that is wasn't the other 4pm got the HD coverage
> 
> 2009 is when it all goes HD, they want to match it to the turn off date. Just because they have a date to shoot for




OK... I'll say this one more time...


Analog shutdown has NOTHING to do with HD.


There will still be plenty of 4:3 SD programming in 2009 on digital local channels... they just won't be broadcast on an Analog channel anymore.


We hope by then that all sports will be HD.... along with as much programming as possible.... but thats not a given.


----------



## nuttyinnyc

missing my point CBS using the analog shut down date as a point of full HD coverage that is how CBS announced it this summer. CBS will be adding trucks for HD games all the way to the 2008/2009 season. By the time the shutdown is done, the 2009-2010 NFL season on CBS will be in full HD.










I know the analog shut down just gaurrantees us a standard deffinition digital signal. I would say who doesn't but there are many people that do not know.







It is up to the individual network to broadcast in HD. Which at a min we have the major networks agreeing to broadcast in HD. (







abc, cbs, fox,nbc, CW, my net, & PBS







)


----------



## nuttyinnyc

we are lucky to get any Jet game to be in HD for the remainder of the season but thank god for the suits that live in nyc and they want those games to be on held in HD if they have meaning.



go jets!! go jets!!


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The game was never scheduled to be HD - CBS can only handle 3 a day.



Really?









No kidding.

Yes, we are all well aware, from a multitude of responses from you and even myself, regarding the pittance of games CBS covers in HD on a Sunday. As I said, I never checked today's game. My fault.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It costs lots of money.... and the market for HD is still relatively small... so stop your whining... they'll be adding at least 1 more game to their capacity next season - and should be fully HD by 2008 or 2009



Yes, perhaps my whining was unnecessary and off topic. I'm glad you pointed that out.







You should of heard me after the dismal performance of the Jets-- but that's even more OT.


And regarding this ridiculous argument "the relatively small market for HD" that always pops up (by others too) in defense of the networks abysmal progression towards full HD _and_ how expensive it is, this is just greed and poor vision on their part.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> We hope by then that all sports will be HD.... along with as much programming as possible.... but thats not a given.



Hallelujah! That day can't come soon enough.


It's not as if the broadcasters don't have the money to spend, to provide full time HD. The money is there. Give me a break, the amount of money _generated_ from sports broadcasting, and the amount of money _spent_ inanely, in the name of sports broadcasting (by broadcasters), can easily be directed towards expediting the transition to full time HD.


If it is a relatively small market (which is nonsense, just look at current sales figures on HD display sales), then that dubious glory goes to the broadcasters.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> And regarding this ridiculous argument "the relatively small market for HD" that always pops up (by others too) in defense of the networks abysmal progression towards full HD _and_ how expensive it is, this is just greed and poor vision on their part.
> 
> Hallelujah! That day can't come soon enough.
> 
> It's not as if the broadcasters don't have the money to spend, to provide full time HD. The money is there. Give me a break, the amount of money _generated_ from sports broadcasting, and the amount of money _spent_ inanely, in the name of sports broadcasting (by broadcasters), can easily be directed towards expediting the transition to full time HD.
> 
> If it is a relatively small market (which is nonsense, just look at current sales figures on HD display sales), then that dubious glory goes to the broadcasters.



I would have to agree with him on the small market for HD part but I do agree with you that the money is there to upgrade. I will go one point at a time and see where you guys agree or disagree.

The small market for HD, HD is new and by all means the best type of broadcast that is available today. The biggest problem here is that even with the prices going down the forecast is still only at 30% of the country will have HDTV's at the end of the year. That is to small a number to make a major inpact on the TV landscape. Why would networks waste the time and money for something that would only reach 30% of the country? Remember each netwrok that has an HD channel has an sister SD channel. That means 2 feeds on top of the third feed (analog signal)that they have to shut off in just over 2 years. Then you have 15-20% of those with HDTV that aren't even taking advantage of or watching HD. Most people are upgrading their analog sets from an analog signal to a SD signal on an HDTV. That is 2 steps up with one purchase, rather than the route most of us took to HDTV. (analog TV/analog signal-Analog TV/digital signal- HDTV/digital signal including HD) These people are seeing at a minimum a 10- 20% PQ improvement. They think they are watching HD because they have an HD set or the show says it is broadcast in HD. There is not enough education out there for newbies. People come here and we try to educate where we can but it should start from the salesman, but we all know about their "sell the TV at any cost attitude" That is the hardest part to get by. Because the average consumer is being talked into buying these TV's when they obviously will not have the proper equipment needed to really enjoy their new purchase.

The other problem to defend "the small market for HD" Is on the eduation front again. All of us here know that the analog gets shut down in 2009. That means the only broadcast signal that will be available by law will be a SD digital signal. HD is a bonus that some companies give us, but it is not required by the new law.

The problem here is that there are people waiting till 2009 to buy a TV because they think there TV will not work anymore. These are the people that need to be educated. They need to know their TV will work with a STB but HDTV will not as good as it could if they bought a TV earlier. They need to know the true facts. The government has a god cheat sheet for people like you and me can help people understand more.

http://www.dtv.gov/consumercorner.html#whatisdate 


Because right now the networks and the public look at HDTV as a fad that won't catch on. To be honest it hasn't, not the way it should have.

As for sports, HD is a guys dream come true. Almost every big city HD has caught on for most of the sports teams. Once the smaller markets get caught up we will be able to have full season HD games for all sports.

The second point is money. the money is there it is third broadcast signal that bothers most of the non-HDTV networks. The networks seem to be waiting for the shut down before they go crazy with HDTV offerings. Right now they are broadcasting 2 signals, it would cost an extreme amount of money to start broadcasting the HD signal for 2 years when they could probably just upgrade their towers and equipment when the analog signal is down. An upgraded system would be more cost efficiant then a brand new start-up. One quote I heard was that an HDTV truck is close to 1mil per. That might not sound like a lot of money for these big fat netwrok ceo's but when you look at the percentage that actually watch the HD feed then it isn't worth it. We need more networks to get on line with an HD feed then more will follow. Food networkHD is good A&EHD I would watch, but it isn't big enough to make an impact for the consummer to take notice. We need top five companies to adopt the HD plan to really make HD more mainstream. USA, TBS. FX, Lifetime for More peope to take notice. TV networks with first run shows are more likely to make HD more a mainstream part of our culture, but it will only happen if we are able to educate Joe consummer about the truths of SD, HD and the death of Analog.


Once we are able to do this we will see the companies come out of everyplace to Upgrade their SD signal to a more viewable PQ or even go a step above the standard and give us the HD we crave.


----------



## coneyparleg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeInNY* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've been having signal problems on the UES since I moved to NYC almost 3 years ago. It started getting really bad this May, with some channels, notably the HD channels, dropping audio, video, or both for a few seconds every few mins. It is fairly intolerable.
> 
> 
> TWC sent crews out, checked my signal strength, replaced my STB, rewired my apt, checked the connections to my building, and brought their own equipment out. The end result is they confirmed there is a problem on the head-end downtown which is degrading the signal for at least some regions of Manhattan. They discovered this in June. Since then, they have been "aware" of the problem but no one will tell me if progress is being made.
> 
> 
> My signal is still breaking up often on all HD channels, along with breakups on SD channels, and I have been promised a credit for this problem when the issue is "resolved". They refuse to give me a timeline, or any information whatsoever. It has been almost 7 months. I doubt that I am the only one having this trouble in Manhattan, but I may be one of a smaller group that notices it and thinks it's a problem. I would encourage anyone who is having this issue to contact TWC and DOITT, it's past time to get it fixed!





Good to know I'm not the only one, It wasn't my box, hard lesson learnt after getting a new one and losing my recorded content.


I think its a region thing


----------



## kantro21




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Try this, presss SETTINGS / More setting/ digital Audio out/ HDMI
> 
> 
> Let me know if it helps.



I did try that, HDMI wasn't even an option. I think the firmware is just the wrong version, going to swap out the box today. Hopefully that will take care of it.

Thanks


----------



## Adamman100




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coneyparleg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Good to know I'm not the only one, It wasn't my box, hard lesson learnt after getting a new one and losing my recorded content.
> 
> 
> I think its a region thing



yeah, I thought this was just my building. Good to know that this is a TW issue.

BTW, this is why I dropped TW many years ago. Poor signal quality and consistancy. Back then I had analog and I witched to RCN Fiber. I never looked back. I switched back to TW when I got the HDTV because they had a better package. If they do remove a channel from the HDXTRA package without replacing it, then I'll go back and see what RCN is offering.


Also, many buildings in NYC can now recieve cable through more than one company. It's the landlords who can get money/perks from the cable company to keep their building exclusive. (I got this info from a friend who called RCN when he was trying to switch.)


A


----------



## pdroth

I just saw FIOS-TV first-hand yesterday out on LI. All I can say is "WOW!".


Not only do they have a very impressive lineup of both HD and SD content (Almost every premium channel has both the East and West feed), but the PQ is excellent.


The DVR software is not bad either- I would prob get used to it quickly if it ever comes our way. Add to this that they have Multi-Room available and it is a no-brainer.


FIOS-TV is going to be a killer when it arrives in NYC.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I would have to agree with him on the small market for HD part but I do agree with you that the money is there to upgrade. I will go one point at a time and see where you guys agree or disagree.
> 
> The small market for HD, HD is new and by all means the best type of broadcast that is available today. The biggest problem here is that even with the prices going down the forecast is still only at 30% of the country will have HDTV's at the end of the year. That is to small a number to make a major inpact on the TV landscape. Why would networks waste the time and money for something that would only reach 30% of the country? Remember each netwrok that has an HD channel has an sister SD channel. That means 2 feeds on top of the third feed (analog signal)that they have to shut off in just over 2 years. Then you have 15-20% of those with HDTV that aren't even taking advantage of or watching HD. Most people are upgrading their analog sets from an analog signal to a SD signal on an HDTV. That is 2 steps up with one purchase, rather than the route most of us took to HDTV. (analog TV/analog signal-Analog TV/digital signal- HDTV/digital signal including HD) These people are seeing at a minimum a 10- 20% PQ improvement. They think they are watching HD because they have an HD set or the show says it is broadcast in HD. There is not enough education out there for newbies. People come here and we try to educate where we can but it should start from the salesman, but we all know about their "sell the TV at any cost attitude" That is the hardest part to get by. Because the average consumer is being talked into buying these TV's when they obviously will not have the proper equipment needed to really enjoy their new purchase.
> 
> The other problem to defend "the small market for HD" Is on the eduation front again. All of us here know that the analog gets shut down in 2009. That means the only broadcast signal that will be available by law will be a SD digital signal. HD is a bonus that some companies give us, but it is not required by the new law.
> 
> The problem here is that there are people waiting till 2009 to buy a TV because they think there TV will not work anymore. These are the people that need to be educated. They need to know their TV will work with a STB but HDTV will not as good as it could if they bought a TV earlier. They need to know the true facts. The government has a god cheat sheet for people like you and me can help people understand more.
> 
> http://www.dtv.gov/consumercorner.html#whatisdate
> 
> 
> Because right now the networks and the public look at HDTV as a fad that won't catch on. To be honest it hasn't, not the way it should have.
> 
> As for sports, HD is a guys dream come true. Almost every big city HD has caught on for most of the sports teams. Once the smaller markets get caught up we will be able to have full season HD games for all sports.
> 
> The second point is money. the money is there it is third broadcast signal that bothers most of the non-HDTV networks. The networks seem to be waiting for the shut down before they go crazy with HDTV offerings. Right now they are broadcasting 2 signals, it would cost an extreme amount of money to start broadcasting the HD signal for 2 years when they could probably just upgrade their towers and equipment when the analog signal is down. An upgraded system would be more cost efficiant then a brand new start-up. One quote I heard was that an HDTV truck is close to 1mil per. That might not sound like a lot of money for these big fat netwrok ceo's but when you look at the percentage that actually watch the HD feed then it isn't worth it. We need more networks to get on line with an HD feed then more will follow. Food networkHD is good A&EHD I would watch, but it isn't big enough to make an impact for the consummer to take notice. We need top five companies to adopt the HD plan to really make HD more mainstream. USA, TBS. FX, Lifetime for More peope to take notice. TV networks with first run shows are more likely to make HD more a mainstream part of our culture, but it will only happen if we are able to educate Joe consummer about the truths of SD, HD and the death of Analog.
> 
> 
> Once we are able to do this we will see the companies come out of everyplace to Upgrade their SD signal to a more viewable PQ or even go a step above the standard and give us the HD we crave.





> Quote:
> _HD is new_



No it isn't.



> Quote:
> _forecast is still only at 30% of the country will have HDTV's at the end of the year_.



That number increases each year. It's not diminishing. This is all the more reason to invest now.



> Quote:
> _Why would networks waste the time and money for something that would only reach 30% of the country_?



Another illogical point. It's like saying when the automobile was invented- why build gas stations when there are so few cars on the road. Gee let's wait until everyone has one.











> Quote:
> _the networks and the public look at HDTV as a fad that won't catch on. To be honest it hasn't, not the way it should have.
> 
> As for sports, HD is a guys dream come true_.



Fad??

Guys dream come true???

What are you talking about?

You're representing your name well. I give up. I can't read anymore. I thought I needed an editor. Do you actually read what you write? This thread is getting derailed and I'm contributing to the train wreck. I am sorry. Stick a fork in this topic for me. I'm done.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just saw FIOS-TV first-hand yesterday out on LI. All I can say is "WOW!".
> 
> 
> Not only do they have a very impressive lineup of both HD and SD content (Almost every premium channel has both the East and West feed), but the PQ is excellent.
> 
> 
> The DVR software is not bad either- I would prob get used to it quickly if it ever comes our way. Add to this that they have Multi-Room available and it is a no-brainer.
> 
> 
> FIOS-TV is going to be a killer when it arrives in NYC.



Very interesting news.









Do you know if their hard drive is bigger than ours, and can you add and external hard drive? Also, is the multi room for HD signals too?


TIA


----------



## richiekkim

Forgive me if this has been asked before, but didn't feel like wading through 300+ pages. I just signed up for TW cable and HD service at the service center at Queens Mall. I asked the representative if the HD cable box comes with an HDMI input. She that it did not, and that only the DVR box came with HDMI. I have no need for DVR for now, and my budget is pretty tight to pay extra. Is what she said really true, or no?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigd86* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is not my opinion. It is fact. Rates are regulated? Do you think the city told TWC how much to charge for their HDEXTRA tier or what channels to include? I think not. The franchise agreement has nothing to do (other than possibly basic cable cost or what local channels MUST be offered) with how much we pay for anything. TWC does not have to apply for permission to add or delete programming, and as far as I know, when they raise prices they do so at will. Please advise if you know differently-you say rates are SUPPOSED to be in some way regulated-do you have any facts to back up this assumption? Oh, and by the way, you can inform "that" government agency anything you want to-they just don't have the ability to do anything about it!



While it seems the licensing agency may not have any "say" in rates, it does not change the fact that this is a contractual issue. We have contracted for something and now see that TWC has arbitrarily changed the contract.


As for DOITT, the FACT is they grant the license to TWC. Their role is supposed to be to insure that TWC provide a service to the public. Arbitrarily reducing service sure as hell seems to me to be an issue. One that could affect license renewal.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *richiekkim* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is what she said really true, or no?



It's true. But one or more of the regular HD boxes have a DVI output, which, with a DVI-HDMI cable, will work with HDMI displays and, because of frequent problems with the HDMI interface on the 8300HD DVR, is a good way to go.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just saw FIOS-TV first-hand yesterday out on LI. All I can say is "WOW!".
> 
> 
> Not only do they have a very impressive lineup of both HD and SD content (Almost every premium channel has both the East and West feed), but the PQ is excellent.
> 
> 
> The DVR software is not bad either- I would prob get used to it quickly if it ever comes our way. Add to this that they have Multi-Room available and it is a no-brainer.
> 
> 
> FIOS-TV is going to be a killer when it arrives in NYC.



Can I assume you saw it in a house that had fiber coming right into it?


The way it will likely be deployed in Manhattan is not "fiber to the home." My guess would be that it will end up being exactly like TWC. In that it will be fiber to a node in the street, then copper to US. I know that WC has fiber to a node about 1/2 block from me. If FIOS goes fiber to my building them copper, how much more bandwidth would that actually give me compared to what I get now?


I still think they need to get some regulatory approval to provide TV services in NYC. I doubt that will be a hurdle, but it's probably moot in that it will be quite a while before it's actually available to us.


As Verizon is being very mum about things, we only have limited sources giving us any clues about deployment. We did have a real estate guy tell us 4 months ago that he was getting contacted for possible access to individual buildings. Lower east side.


I know that TWC's fiber rollout and the services it offered also started off on the lower easy side. And that it took a good 2 years to be fully deployed. I'm fairly sure that means it's going to be a similar type of time frame. AND by that time, SDV might very well be deployed and theoretically we have no bandwidth issues on TWC. So, by the time FIOS is actually available, there may not be any real PQ issues with both services.


Even so, the REAL issue is that once FIOS is deployed there will be actual competition for TWC. I do NOT consider RCN or satellite to be competition because they only are an option is very limited areas.


----------



## TonyNYC

HDTV is a fad? Damn!!


*glad I finished my coffee before laughing hard*


FIOS is amazing vs regular cable feed. I rarely read complaints about PQ. Now installion is another issues entirely, but the reviews about picture quality have been short of phenomenal compared to cable.


----------



## bigd86




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> While it seems the licensing agency may not have any "say" in rates, it does not change the fact that this is a contractual issue. We have contracted for something and now see that TWC has arbitrarily changed the contract.
> 
> 
> As for DOITT, the FACT is they grant the license to TWC. Their role is supposed to be to insure that TWC provide a service to the public. Arbitrarily reducing service sure as hell seems to me to be an issue. One that could affect license renewal.



Contract? My friend, the lawyer in me has started to stir. I do not have the "contract" in front of me, but I bet you that the terms of any agreement between us and TWC clearly state that TWC *CAN* change anything at anytime and, with notice, the only remedy we have if we do not agree to the changes is to disconnect the service. Now, if thay made changes *WITHOUT NOTICE* or without an opportunity to discontinue, and we were charged the same or more, then we would be certainly within our rights to demand redress.

Otherwise, and irrespective of their grant of a license to provide a service to the public, while you might feel otherwise, TWC is fully within their legal rights to do whatever with their program lineup, charge what the market will bear, and us, as the consumers, can only say go away and put up the old rabbit ears.


----------



## pdroth

My parents' house has fiber directly into the home. All of their services (phone, internet, cable) are over fiber.


----------



## TonyNYC

I have to agree with the above poster. I see many posters here trying to state their version of legalese, but how many of you can "honestly" say they have read and fully understand the agreement you all signed when you first received TWC in your homes?


----------



## Manatus

*State of New York Public Service Commission Statement of Significant Subscriber Rights*


As a cable television customer:


You are entitled to notice of all programming and other services offered on this cable television system and the rates and charges therefore. This notice must be given to you:



at the time you first subscribe to this system;

at the time you request any change in service;

at the time you make a request for any such information; and

semi-annually.


You are entitled to notice whenever a network or channel is removed from a service tier to which you are subscribing. You are also entitled to notice of certain other changes in programming. We will give you notice of these significant changes thirty days prior to the effective date of the change if we know about the change sufficiently in advance or we will give you notice within thirty days of the date upon which we first learn of the change. *Upon receipt of the notice, you may elect to terminate your service or downgrade your service to a less expensive tier at no charge provided that you tell us of your decision within forty-five days of the receipt of the notice.*


In addition to the foregoing, if a network or channel is moved from one service tier to another or is removed from the system altogether and you first subscribed to our system during the nine months preceding the date of the change or upgraded your service during the six months preceding the date of the change, you may be entitled to a refund of installation, upgrade or other one-time charges paid to us if you choose to terminate or downgrade your subscription after the change. If a network is moved from our basic service tier to a more expensive tier, you may also have the opportunity to upgrade to the more expensive tier at no charge and to receive the more expensive tier, also at no charge, for a period of six months. If a network is removed from basic cable service and is not available anywhere on the system, you may be entitled to a credit for a portion of your monthly service payment for a fixed period of time after the network is removed from the system.


The specific criteria for determining your eligibility for one or more of these opportunities will be explained to you in detail when it becomes necessary for us to give you notice of a change in programming.
http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...berrights.html (Emphasis added)


----------



## nuttyinnyc

Thank you Manutus, Right there, in yellow and dark grey( I guess, the background doesn't look black on my monitor) says it all, we are entitled to a refund if they keep only 4 channels. This is why we shouldn't wait to ask "what do they plan to do." We want to know now. The more letters the get the more they will see that losing a channel will effect a big part of the HDExtra crowd. A typical consumer sample study only requires 1% of total consumer purchasing a product, we might have that here in AVS. This is why I so passionate about this. We can make a difference. If we continue to wait. We will just be charge for services not rendered. Sure the bottom line is that it maybe less than $2 but it is the principal that we finally could get a win in this bottomless pit of a cable bill. Plus that $2 will pay for the increases that we should be getting notices on at the end of this months bill.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Manatus* /forum/post/0
> 
> *State of New York Public Service Commission Statement of Significant Subscriber Rights*
> 
> 
> As a cable television customer:
> 
> 
> You are entitled to notice of all programming and other services offered on this cable television system and the rates and charges therefore. This notice must be given to you:
> 
> 
> 
> at the time you first subscribe to this system;
> 
> at the time you request any change in service;
> 
> at the time you make a request for any such information; and
> 
> semi-annually.
> 
> 
> You are entitled to notice whenever a network or channel is removed from a service tier to which you are subscribing. You are also entitled to notice of certain other changes in programming. We will give you notice of these significant changes thirty days prior to the effective date of the change if we know about the change sufficiently in advance or we will give you notice within thirty days of the date upon which we first learn of the change. *Upon receipt of the notice, you may elect to terminate your service or downgrade your service to a less expensive tier at no charge provided that you tell us of your decision within forty-five days of the receipt of the notice.*
> 
> 
> In addition to the foregoing, if a network or channel is moved from one service tier to another or is removed from the system altogether and you first subscribed to our system during the nine months preceding the date of the change or upgraded your service during the six months preceding the date of the change, you may be entitled to a refund of installation, upgrade or other one-time charges paid to us if you choose to terminate or downgrade your subscription after the change. If a network is moved from our basic service tier to a more expensive tier, you may also have the opportunity to upgrade to the more expensive tier at no charge and to receive the more expensive tier, also at no charge, for a period of six months. If a network is removed from basic cable service and is not available anywhere on the system, you may be entitled to a credit for a portion of your monthly service payment for a fixed period of time after the network is removed from the system.
> 
> 
> The specific criteria for determining your eligibility for one or more of these opportunities will be explained to you in detail when it becomes necessary for us to give you notice of a change in programming.
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...berrights.html (Emphasis added)



Thank you Manutus, Right there, in yellow and dark grey( I guess, the background doesn't look black on my monitor) says it all, we are entitled to a refund if they keep only 4 channels. This is why we shouldn't wait to ask "what do they plan to do." We want to know now. The more letters the get the more they will see that losing a channel will effect a big part of the HDExtra crowd. A typical consumer sample study only requires 1% of total consumer purchasing a product, we might have that here in AVS. This is why I so passionate about this. We can make a difference. If we continue to wait. We will just be charge for services not rendered. Sure the bottom line is that it maybe less than $2 but it is the principal that we finally could get a win in this bottomless pit of a cable bill. Plus that $2 will pay for the increases that we should be getting notices on at the end of this months bill.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *richiekkim* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Forgive me if this has been asked before, but didn't feel like wading through 300+ pages. I just signed up for TW cable and HD service at the service center at Queens Mall. I asked the representative if the HD cable box comes with an HDMI input. She that it did not, and that only the DVR box came with HDMI. I have no need for DVR for now, and my budget is pretty tight to pay extra. Is what she said really true, or no?



Richie, only the DVR SA8300HD comes with a HDMI access. The SA3250HD comes with the DVI access. Which is just as good as HDMI but you will need RCA cables for the sound. But you will have to do a trail and error session because sometimes the Component Cables give you a better PQ.


----------



## nuttyinnyc

For all you guys that are joking about the HD comments, go do your own polls or just talk to other people that are not on AVS and you will see the majority of people know nothing about HD other then what they see at the stores. I say "FAD" because it WILL NOT go mainstream until general public gets the education to know what to expect. How to hook it up? What to look for? These are the same people that think their TV's are obsolete in 2009. Even though we here in AVS know that isn't true. The same people that buy this type of TV and think they are watching HD because the TV says it is broadcast in HD. The Fad I am talking about is the fact that these surveys have proved that more education needs to given to the average consumer before HD becomes mainstream.


Because of the reasons above, Why would the networks work on giving us more HD channels when most of the people think SD is HD? This is why I think the some networks will not rush to broadcast a HD channel. All it takes is a little investment and they can have it up and running. As long as they don't make it another TNTHD then it would be worth every penny. How many channels have enough new shows to finance a HD channel? Not many so it would be just a lot of shows on a 24 channel that just look a little better than it's SD sister channel. It has been studied that the networks aren't joining on the HD band wagon because of the same reasons stated above. So all you guys can laugh all you want the truth is out there for all you guys to see and judging by the low rate of newbies come here asking( what we perceive as easy questions)general set up advice. We will not get the HD support we want until we start helping the general public understand. What HD can do for them? Once the networks see the numbers go up not only the purcahses but the ones that actually take advantage of HD on these TV. I read one study that said people made the jump more to watch DVD's (a digital source on a digital component) then for HD shows.


While most of us watch HD for live sports which we know look fantastic and prime time shows that are so clear you feel like you are part of the action. The other part of the country buy it because the salesman said that this is the future. HD is living the life of a "fad"(def:something that is embraced very enthusiastically for a short time) until it is brought into more homes.


----------



## AndyHDTV

 http://www.tvpredictions.com/timemhd121106.htm 


Time Warner to Add MHD

The high-def music channel comes from MTV Networks.

By Phillip Swann

Washington, D.C. (December 11, 2006) -- Time Warner has announced that it's adding MHD, the High-Definition TV channel from MTV.


The launch is part of a new carriage agreement between the cable operator and the Viacom-owned MTV Networks.


MHD, a 24-hour HDTV channel, features music videos and concerts in high-def. The channel, which debuted last January, is available on some cable systems including Comcast and Cox. But the addition of Time Warner is a big boost for the new network.


"This agreement reflects the resonance our highly targeted multi-platform brands have with the devoted niche audiences they serve," said Nicole Browning, President, Affiliate Sales and Marketing, MTV Networks and BET.


"Our agreement with MTVN...permit us to offer customers additional, diverse programming choices and align channel line-ups, especially among those systems we recently acquired from Adelphia and Comcast," said Fred Dressler, TW's executive vice president for programming.


MHD is not available on DIRECTV or EchoStar's Dish Network


----------



## bigd86




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thank you Manutus, Right there, in yellow and dark grey( I guess, the background doesn't look black on my monitor) says it all, we are entitled to a refund if they keep only 4 channels. This is why we shouldn't wait to ask "what do they plan to do." We want to know now. The more letters the get the more they will see that losing a channel will effect a big part of the HDExtra crowd. A typical consumer sample study only requires 1% of total consumer purchasing a product, we might have that here in AVS. This is why I so passionate about this. We can make a difference. If we continue to wait. We will just be charge for services not rendered. Sure the bottom line is that it maybe less than $2 but it is the principal that we finally could get a win in this bottomless pit of a cable bill. Plus that $2 will pay for the increases that we should be getting notices on at the end of this months bill.



Read it *CAREFULLY*. We are not all entitled to a refund. You are only entitled to a refund under certain conditions. "If a network or channel is moved from one service tier to another _or is removed from the system altogether and you first subscribed to our system during the nine months preceding the date of the change or upgraded your service during the six months preceding the date of the change, you *MAY* be entitled to a refund of installation, upgrade or other one-time charges paid to us if you choose to terminate or downgrade your subscription after the change._

You don't just get money back-you have to downgrade and give up HDEXTRA, or leave TWC altogether *and* you have to meet the time restrictions mentioned-then you *MAY* be entitled to some refund. It seems pretty amorphous to me. But, good luck! They may give you a couple of bucks back for being a pain in the butt to them, and if that's the case, more power to you!


----------



## nuttyinnyc

I wonder if it is a TWC all regions addition. Plus I hope this gets added to the free HD we get and not the make up for HDExtra loss. But rap/hiphop videos in HD=almost naked women in hd shaking and bouncing all over the place. Does it get any better? HD Channel #24 and counting, woo hoo!!


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> http://www.tvpredictions.com/timemhd121106.htm
> 
> 
> Time Warner to Add MHD
> 
> The high-def music channel comes from MTV Networks.
> 
> By Phillip Swann
> 
> Washington, D.C. (December 11, 2006) -- Time Warner has announced that it's adding MHD, the High-Definition TV channel from MTV.
> 
> 
> The launch is part of a new carriage agreement between the cable operator and the Viacom-owned MTV Networks.
> 
> 
> MHD, a 24-hour HDTV channel, features music videos and concerts in high-def. The channel, which debuted last January, is available on some cable systems including Comcast and Cox. But the addition of Time Warner is a big boost for the new network.
> 
> 
> "This agreement reflects the resonance our highly targeted multi-platform brands have with the devoted niche audiences they serve," said Nicole Browning, President, Affiliate Sales and Marketing, MTV Networks and BET.
> 
> 
> "Our agreement with MTVN...permit us to offer customers additional, diverse programming choices and align channel line-ups, especially among those systems we recently acquired from Adelphia and Comcast," said Fred Dressler, TW's executive vice president for programming.
> 
> 
> MHD is not available on DIRECTV or EchoStar's Dish Network



Great news. I hope this happens for our world- and soon.

Movies / Sports / Music

All in HD, the true triple play.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Great news. I hope this happens for our world- and soon.
> 
> Movies / Sports / Music
> 
> All in HD, the true triple play.



hopefully this is the official announcement so the thirty day wait begins today and I get my MTV for my birthday.


----------



## TonyNYC

As I posted before, I would love an HD MTV as long as they never ever post a reality series on the channel.


MTV used to be a music channel

MTV 2 used to be a music channel

MTV Jams and MTV Hits are both good channels that we could surely use on TWC that are currently available on RCN. More videos on both channels.


If I were to see the Real World in HD, I think I would go bang my head into a wall someplace.


Sometimes you just want to see the music videos.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Great news Andy... of course, the question is "in my market?" In another thread someone claimed that on a weather channel crawl, it was announced A&E HD was being added. As that is exactly how we first learned of Starz & Cinemax, it would seem to be true.


Yes, nothing is for sure until we can tune the channel!


Well, my complaint to the DOITT has elicited a response, just as I hoped it would. I got a call from their public relations group. While what they told me holds little force of law, PR types are very, very reserved about what they say to anyone. Mirroring my past experience with this group, I'd consider it more rather than less credible.


TWC has every intention of not delivering only 4 channels when the tier had 5. SOMETHING will take it's place. It's too early for them to say exactly what, but it was clearly stated that they wanted to do this by the first. I asked why they did not say this when they announced the channel being dropped and the response was that they didn't because they felt they'd get way too many calls asking "what channel."


So I got what I wanted, at least a conversation with someone other than a CSR, who we know tend to have little real information.


----------



## TonyNYC

I guess we will all have to pay more attention to the Weather Channel crawls and cross our fingers. Lets hope the decision makers for the New York market add something decent instead of a waste of bandwidth.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I guess we will all have to pay more attention to the Weather Channel crawls and cross our fingers. Lets hope the decision makers for the New York market add something decent instead of a waste of bandwidth.



After I read that they saw it in S. Carolina, I switched to The Weather Channel and watched for 20 minutes..... most boring 20 minutes of my life.......


Of course it would make complete sense to just post this information on their own website.... right? Of course not!


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> After I read that they saw it in S. Carolina, I switched to The Weather Channel and watched for 20 minutes..... most boring 20 minutes of my life.......
> 
> 
> Of course it would make complete sense to just post this information on their own website.... right? Of course not!



Haha! You are taking one for the team.










I agree with you about the website idea, but then that would be too complicated for TWC to do.


----------



## FroggerJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For all you guys that are joking about the HD comments, go do your own polls or just talk to other people that are not on AVS and you will see the majority of people know nothing about HD other then what they see at the stores. I say "FAD" because it WILL NOT go mainstream until general public gets the education to know what to expect. How to hook it up? What to look for? These are the same people that think their TV's are obsolete in 2009. Even though we here in AVS know that isn't true. The same people that buy this type of TV and think they are watching HD because the TV says it is broadcast in HD. The Fad I am talking about is the fact that these surveys have proved that more education needs to given to the average consumer before HD becomes mainstream.
> 
> 
> Because of the reasons above, Why would the networks work on giving us more HD channels when most of the people think SD is HD? This is why I think the some networks will not rush to broadcast a HD channel. All it takes is a little investment and they can have it up and running. As long as they don't make it another TNTHD then it would be worth every penny. How many channels have enough new shows to finance a HD channel? Not many so it would be just a lot of shows on a 24 channel that just look a little better than it's SD sister channel. It has been studied that the networks aren't joining on the HD band wagon because of the same reasons stated above. So all you guys can laugh all you want the truth is out there for all you guys to see and judging by the low rate of newbies come here asking( what we perceive as easy questions)general set up advice. We will not get the HD support we want until we start helping the general public understand. What HD can do for them? Once the networks see the numbers go up not only the purcahses but the ones that actually take advantage of HD on these TV. I read one study that said people made the jump more to watch DVD's (a digital source on a digital component) then for HD shows.
> 
> 
> While most of us watch HD for live sports which we know look fantastic and prime time shows that are so clear you feel like you are part of the action. The other part of the country buy it because the salesman said that this is the future. HD is living the life of a "fad"(def:something that is embraced very enthusiastically for a short time) until it is brought into more homes.




hmmm...HD has been around for close to 7 years now. Around 16.2million homes had at least 1 HDTV in their home at the beginning of 2006 which has actually balloned to 19million, now. And now with PS3 and XBOX 360 investing their products on HD, i doubt that HD is going away. Not to mention the various other countries around the world switching over, as well. I would hardly consider that a fad. Now Beta-Max, MiniDisc, UMD, soon to be Blu-Ray..i would call those fads.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As I posted before, I would love an HD MTV as long as they never ever post a reality series on the channel.
> 
> 
> MTV used to be a music channel
> 
> MTV 2 used to be a music channel
> 
> MTV Jams and MTV Hits are both good channels that we could surely use on TWC that are currently available on RCN. More videos on both channels.
> 
> 
> If I were to see the Real World in HD, I think I would go bang my head into a wall someplace.
> 
> 
> Sometimes you just want to see the music videos.



Tony, don't make deals like that. I would hate for you to have to hit your head on the wall. Because it WILL happen. Where else would they be able to broadcast their HD shows that will be filmed live from NYC?


"Real World in HD hmmmmm", one network executive is thinking, "What a great idea"


----------



## TonyNYC

Yeah.










I am so disgruntled with seeing "talk shows" and "reality shows" take over what was supposed to be a music channel. When MTV 2 debuted it was back to the music for a majority of the channel, now it is just as bad as MTV.


Well, if we do get the HD version, I so hope we see good...............MUSIC VIDEOS!!!!! *echoes and thunder sounds*


----------



## mikeM1

That was a delightful surprise to =me=....i never expect MSG to do any ROAD games in HD.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That was a delightful surprise to =me=....i never expect MSG to do any ROAD games in HD.



You haven't been watching then...


MSG has done a bunch of Knicks and Rangers road games in HD... not close to all.. but a nice amount....


----------



## hsimms




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so disgruntled with seeing "talk shows" and "reality shows" take over what was supposed to be a music channel. When MTV 2 debuted it was back to the music for a majority of the channel, now it is just as bad as MTV.
> 
> 
> Well, if we do get the HD version, I so hope we see good...............MUSIC VIDEOS!!!!! *echoes and thunder sounds*



The best music channel IMO is "The Tube", presently on 11.2 OTA and rumored to be the subject of negotiation by TWC. SD only.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hsimms* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The best music channel IMO is "The Tube", presently on 11.2 OTA and rumored to be the subject of negotiation by TWC. SD only.




It's actually already sent to our cable boxes..... just not assigned a channel number.


Check out Freq. 669 Prog. #4 in the channel diagnostics page.


Its been on there for a while, possibly since they added WPIX-hd


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hsimms* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The best music channel IMO is "The Tube", presently on 11.2 OTA and rumored to be the subject of negotiation by TWC. SD only.



Really? That would be a nice addition. Maybe Santa will activate the channel for Christmas.


----------



## coreynyc

Can we watch it on our TV's?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's actually already sent to our cable boxes..... just not assigned a channel number.
> 
> 
> Check out Freq. 669 Prog. #4 in the channel diagnostics page.
> 
> 
> Its been on there for a while, possibly since they added WPIX-hd


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can we watch it on our TV's?




Technically, yes.


Go into Diag mode, then channel 1999


then use freq 669 prog 4 and select.

you can the clear away the box by pushing 'A'


note - you are still on channel 1999, so no guide or anything normal...


----------



## Riverside_Guy

One very obvious issue, at least w/Passport, is that one can not "tune" any 4 digit channel directly (i.e. by inputting numbers on the remote). They had started populating 4 digit channel quite a while ago (1000 series).Seems they now have a 1900 series going. The only way to access any of these is with the program guide.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> One very obvious issue, at least w/Passport, is that one can not "tune" any 4 digit channel directly (i.e. by inputting numbers on the remote). They had started populating 4 digit channel quite a while ago (1000 series).Seems they now have a 1900 series going. The only way to access any of these is with the program guide.



Incorrect. Totally.


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Manatus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Incorrect. Totally.



Might be helpful if you explain how and why his post is incorrect and what is the correct information.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Might be helpful if you explain how and why his post is incorrect and what is the correct information.



I -- and I assume everyone else who actually tries to do so -- has no problem using the remote to access channels above 1000 without entering the Program Guide. All of them.


----------



## TonyNYC

I remember the VOD channels were added into the 1000's series of channels and are accessible by using the remote control and typing in a specific channel. But I seem to recall that not every channel in the low 1000's are accessible by typing it into the remote. For example NY1 On Demand is on channel 1110 and Time Out New York On Demand is on channel 1112. I believe you cannot tune into channel 1111 manually by using the remote. (I could be wrong and cannot test it out here at work)


This might be where the misunderstanding is occuring here.


----------



## Manatus

^^I can access both 1110 and 1112 directly from the remote's keypad without entering the Program Guide.


----------



## eljeffreynyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's actually already sent to our cable boxes..... just not assigned a channel number.
> 
> 
> Check out Freq. 669 Prog. #4 in the channel diagnostics page.
> 
> 
> Its been on there for a while, possibly since they added WPIX-hd



Thanks for the info Berk32 any other "hidden" channels? On another note is it my box (SA3250HD), the DVI to HDMI cable, or just msg hd itself but, ive been noticing that msg hd is out of sync. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eljeffreynyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info Berk32 any other "hidden" channels? On another note is it my box (SA3250HD), the DVI to HDMI cable, or just msg hd itself but, ive been noticing that msg hd is out of sync. Anyone else notice this?



Yes - I notice it during the commercials


----------



## TMSKILZ

 http://www.dallascowboys.com/news.cf...70C43A90BCBF32 


"Wednesday Notes: NFL vs. Cable Lands In House


IRVING, Texas - Now the Texas House of Representatives is speaking up for the television consumer, caught in the middle of the ongoing battle between the NFL-owned NFL Network and Time Warner Cable.


The cable television consumers' plight is being accentuated this week since the Dallas Cowboys will be making their NFL Network debut in Saturday night's televised game from Atlanta. Cable subscribers throughout the state of Texas not living in the Dallas-Fort Worth area will be left out in the dark Saturday night when it comes to watching the Cowboys trying to clinch a playoff berth against the Falcons. Time Warner does not offer the NFL Network as part of its package.


Only those viewers who subscribe to a satellite television carrier or who can pick up KTXA-21 in the Dallas-Fort Worth area will be able to access the 7 p.m. (CST) game Saturday from the Georgia Dome.


This ongoing matter has gotten the attention of State Representative Jose Menendez (House District 124), who has filed a House resolution calling on Time Warner to immediately resolve the impasse preventing football fans across the state from accessing this game on the NFL Network channel.


"Texans love football, and except for Dallas viewers, they are being denied the ability to watch their 'America's Team' this Saturday, and perhaps into the playoffs," Menendez said in a release. "I believe it is time for our major cable provider to figure out a solution."


Menendez said he realizes cable providers must be conscious of costs, "but at some point the consumer must be given priority." Barring a resolution between the two sides, Menendez is calling on the Public Utilities and Federal Communications Commissions to intervene on the behalf of citizens.


Time Warner has been contending the package offered by the NFL Network is too expensive, and would cause it to raise subscription rates to cover their costs or to offer the channel as an upper-tier subscription.


The Cowboys-Falcons game will be the Cowboys' only regular-season appearance on the NFL Network.


The NFL Network is offering the two major cable providers, Time Warner and Cablevision a holiday special, giving them a free week of programming from Dec. 24-30. But the programming, which includes the Texas Bowl and Insight Bowl, will exclude the Dec. 30 Giants-Redskins game.


The NFL Network Web site provides TV customers wanting to register complaints a vehicle to e-mail their local cable providers."


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eljeffreynyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...any other "hidden" channels?



The United Nations' channel (78) is hidden differently since it's not listed in the electronic guide. Just enter 78 with a remote. -- John


----------



## Riverside_Guy

I stand corrected; although I do recall having issues with doing 4 digit channels with the previous 1.8.x software. Temporary insanity. More correctly, I should say you can't "tune" to channel 1999. The full service menu DOES appear on that channel, but you can't tune it directly.


I think the folks in Texas need to realize the Saints became America's Team! Besides, that's a bunch of marketing crap anyway, I was a tad miffed when they called my Yankees that after 9/11. Besides, I know a lot of Yankee/northern/big city haters just loved the fact we lost the series on one pitch.


I thought it was "known" that games with local teams WOULD be able to be seen in their local markets. It sounds like there IS a OTA channel where that game can be seen, so what's the problem? Add to that local issue with another one up here. Rutgers is having a banner football year, actually being part of the national stage. A LOT of folks went through there or have friends who did, so this is very exciting. NFL Network is making an appeasement of offering it for free for a bunch of days. TWC is making noises about basic tier, digital tier, one time only, yadda, yadda. I read TWC's public statement and still can't figure out exactly what they are going to do. My guess is it will be available, but undoubtedly SD.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I thought it was "known" that games with local teams WOULD be able to be seen in their local markets. It sounds like there IS a OTA channel where that game can be seen, so what's the problem?



Well not everyone was made aware of this.... the majority of watchers don't frequent message boards and stay on top of this information.


Also, its only the immediate local markets that get the games (1 for each team, except Green Bay, as I believe Milwaukee also gets any Packers cable game OTA)).

So people with TWC or Cablevision in CT or northern NY (anywhere outside the area of WNBC) can't get the Giants game on 12/30.....

That's where the other problem is.....


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well not everyone was made aware of this.... the majority of watchers don't frequent message boards and stay on top of this information.
> 
> 
> Also, its only the immediate local markets that get the games (1 for each team, except Green Bay, as I believe Milwaukee also gets any Packers cable game OTA)).
> 
> So people with TWC or Cablevision in CT or northern NY (anywhere outside the area of WNBC) can't get the Giants game on 12/30.....
> 
> That's where the other problem is.....



I don't think it has anything to do with these boards, anyone that loves Football should know that their local team would be on free TV. It has been happening like that for years. Ever since ESPN first won the right for the sun games years ago.

But unfortunately, you are right, it is only the immediate market. Not the whole state that is affiliated to the team. So northern NY is screwed. WNBC ny is mostly Northern and Mid NJ and I don't think they get past Orange county in NY. A big # of home fans be prepared for the blackout, it hurts even more because they are in the hunt. 5-9 people wouldn't care as much. 7-6 one game out. We would want someone to die for making us miss it. I say us but I really mean you (Whoever won't get it) because I will see it. Sorry!


----------



## Manatus

According to a TWCNYC crawller appearing today on the Weather Channel, Dec. 28-Jan. 2 will be a "free preview" time for Showtime, Starz, HBO, Cinemax, Encore and The Movie Channel. No information about whether this includes both the SD and HD versions of the channels that offer both flavors.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Manatus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> According to a TWCNYC crawller appearing today on the Weather Channel, Dec. 28-Jan. 2 will be a "free preview" time for Showtime, Starz, HBO, Cinemax, Encore and The Movie Channel. No information about whether this includes both the SD and HD versions of the channels that offer both flavors.



yeah they let us know on our bills, but the last time they gave a freebie, it didn't include the HD's or on demand at least in NYC it didn't. But I know I have to empty my DVR before then and just record what I can and enjoy during the week after. Plus it won't be in HD so I could record many more hrs.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't think it has anything to do with these boards, anyone that loves Football should know that their local team would be on free TV. It has been happening like that for years. Ever since ESPN first won the right for the sun games years ago.
> 
> But unfortunately, you are right, it is only the immediate market. Not the whole state that is affiliated to the team. So northern NY is screwed. WNBC ny is mostly Northern and Mid NJ and I don't think they get past Orange county in NY. A big # of home fans be prepared for the blackout, it hurts even more because they are in the hunt. 5-9 people wouldn't care as much. 7-6 one game out. We would want someone to die for making us miss it. I say us but I really mean you (Whoever won't get it) because I will see it. Sorry!




I know plenty of diehard football fans that had no idea the ESPN games were simulcast on a local channel until I told them....


----------



## nuttyinnyc

I am shocked, shocked I tell you!!!!!! Then they aren't as die hard as they say, either that or they are just happy to see any football game and don't care which team plays as long as there is 22 men kicking each others [email protected]#. Which is basically all weekend during the last 3 months of the year.


At least you were there to bring a smile to their face and brighten their day!!


----------



## nuttyinnyc

Question: SA8300HDDVR- How many hrs of HD does it record? It shows at the SA web site 12-20 hd 50-90 sd. What have you guys been able to do? Which drive does it come with? 80 or 160gig? How can I check how much room is left? Where/How can I get an external drive? Does TWC allow that? Let me now guys. Thanks


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am shocked, shocked I tell you!!!!!! Then they aren't as die hard as they say, either that or they are just happy to see any football game and don't care which team plays as long as there is 22 men kicking each others [email protected]#. Which is basically all weekend during the last 3 months of the year.
> 
> 
> At least you were there to bring a smile to their face and brighten their day!!




My point was they had no reason to care - the games were on ESPN - why would they even bother watching Channel 9?


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Well, there are some big pluses and minuses to living far outside a big city, as there are for living IN that city. While I am "upset" my northern neighbors may be shut out of a Giants game (face it, if they loose this week, that game may be moot) I wonder where the "local team" line goes between the Jet/Giants and the Bills?


One final thing about the dropping InHD2 from a pay tier; yesterday I got letters from DOITT acknowledging my complaint AND from TWC writing back to DOITT that they had contacted me, that they DID tell me they will replace that channel and that I told them I was satisfied with their response. Bottom line is that they are more "on the record" than prior; their response to my direct complaint to TWC was total BS. So the message is that the system does sorta work!


----------



## marcos_p

I have the 8300HD DVR.

Today, I noticed that when I look at the list of recorded shows, there is now an hour glass on the older shows. When I highlight those shows, I see that it states "About two days"

What does this mean? Will my shows be deleted?


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marcos_p* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have the 8300HD DVR.
> 
> Today, I noticed that when I look at the list of recorded shows, there is now an hour glass on the older shows. When I highlight those shows, I see that it states "About two days"
> 
> What does this mean? Will my shows be deleted?



That's exactly what it means -- the DVR is telling you that its hard drive is so full that it's going to need to erase old programs to record new ones that you've scheduled. You can override that feature by selecting the "Keep Longer . . ." or "Save Until Manually Erased" options for each program. I always use the latter option for any program that I want to keep for long-term viewing. It can also prevent accidents -- we used to have a HD channel used for one-time events. Because the program guide didn't have starting and stopping times for programs on that channel, if one pressed the "Record" button when it was highlighted in the guide, the DVR assumed that a 24-hour-long HD program was going to be recorded and automatically erased enough from the drive to allow that. Which meant everything on the drive that wasn't marked "Save Until Manually Erased" vanished forever with the pressing of that one button.


----------



## dad1153

From Fredfa's *Hot of the Presses* thread:

The Business of Television
New York TWC Customers To Get Free NFL Preview

By Ben Grossman *Broadcasting & Cable* 12/18/2006


The National Football League on Monday accepted Time Warner Cable's offer to put a free preview of the NFL Network on its digital basic tier in the New York area Dec. 24-30.


The preview would allow New York and New Jersey subscribers to see a Rutgers University post-season college football game that the NFL has the exclusive rights to show.


"In light of the fact that 75% of Time Warner's New York-area customers subscribe to the digital basic tier, we have concluded that its offer represented the quickest and best way to bring Rutgers' appearance in the Texas Bowl to Time Warner subscribers and to make the freeview a reality," the NFL said in a statement.


Last week, after the NFL Network offered to provide a free preview of its network Dec. 24-30, TWC had said it would either make only the Dec. 28 Rutgers game available to all its customers, or make the entire week-long preview available to digital customers only.


But in a letter dated Dec.14 to Time Warner Cable chairman and CEO Glenn Britt, NFL Network (NFLN) chief Steve Bornstein said neither of the two options TWC proposed "satisfy both our goals for the freeview."


The statement went on to say the NFL has informed TWC it "would extend this same freeview to subscribers of Time Warner in affected regions in Kansas and Texas (both states in which state universities are participating in bowl games that NFL Network will telecast) on similar penetration terms. However, the New York resolution is not tied to the additional freeview offer in Texas and Kansas."


NFLN and TWC are still in a standoff over carriage after the network began carrying live NFL games this season.

http://www.broadcastingcable.com/ind...leID=CA6401110


----------



## the-sloth

anyone else having problems getting 11-1 (33 UHF)? 11-2 is coming in great, but 11-1 says its not getting a signal.


----------



## Berk32

ESPN2HD on TWC in some parts of the country.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=771239 


Lets see how long it takes to come to NYC........


----------



## TMSKILZ

Berk let's hope NYC is next to have those HD CHs added soon as well.


----------



## Newyorker

I've been getting sound drops on ESPN HD for the last few days. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Newyorker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've been getting sound drops on ESPN HD for the last few days. Anyone else experience this?




Yes I've been having the same thing.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Holy smokes, the NFL finally caved? Yesterday I read they had "refused" TWC's proposal because it didn't reach enough customers.


Of course, my gut tells me this is going to be SD and not HD. Still, I'm happy for the Rutgers fans in my city!


----------



## MikeInNY




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Newyorker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've been getting sound drops on ESPN HD for the last few days. Anyone else experience this?



I don't get ESPN HD, but I've been getting random sound drops on all the channels at about one every 5 - 10 mins for the past 7 months. It happens more frequently on HD channels, and is sometimes accompanied by video dropouts or macroblocking as well.


My signal strength has been checked, my box replaced twice, my home theater equipment checked, and my wiring checked. The issue has been duplicated with equipment TWC brought with them, and seen with their feed at the head-end 5 months ago. They're now claiming that the head-end issue has been fixed for 3 months. Even though I've spoken to numerous client relations reps (*not* CSRs...) and a foreman throughout those 3 months and they have only heard "it's a known issue, we're working on it" and not "it's fixed."


If it continues, I would suggest contacting TWC and DOITT. TWC claims I'm the only person in the area experiencing these issues.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeInNY* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't get ESPN HD, but I've been getting random sound drops on all the channels at about one every 5 - 10 mins for the past 7 months. It happens more frequently on HD channels, and is sometimes accompanied by video dropouts or macroblocking as well.
> 
> 
> My signal strength has been checked, my box replaced twice, my home theater equipment checked, and my wiring checked. The issue has been duplicated with equipment TWC brought with them, and seen with their feed at the head-end 5 months ago. They're now claiming that the head-end issue has been fixed for 3 months. Even though I've spoken to numerous client relations reps (*not* CSRs...) and a foreman throughout those 3 months and they have only heard "it's a known issue, we're working on it" and not "it's fixed."
> 
> 
> If it continues, I would suggest contacting TWC and DOITT. TWC claims I'm the only person in the area experiencing these issues.



no you aren't the only one. I have something like that also but I have to say this wasn't a problem before I got the SA8300hd. I think this is a Component problem not a signal like they claim. I had no drop offs at all with the SA3250. Am I on the right line? Does everyone that experiences this a lot have the SA8300? If everything was checked and was fine they might have used the same box that is way they thought it was a signal or line issue for you, even though the problem was the STB in front of them. I need to hook up my other SA3250 again and I will watch the same channel and see if it happens on both. I will give you guys my results on friday. But I know for fact that this is an issue I experienced a few times last night, during the game.


----------



## teebeebee1

So i switched to Directv last friday (Finally got a compentant installer for the 5lnb dish in the NY area, PM me if you need any Phone #) and i got this email from TWC today.

_Thank you for your online request to Time Warner Cable to add ESPN2HD.


We'll be adding this to our lineup later this week. It will be assigned to digital cable channel 1870.


ESPN2 HD is another outlet in what has become a flourishing franchise for ESPN and provides sports fans with more HD programming. In addition to ESPN2HD, we're adding this week A&E HD to channel 1838 and MTV HD to channel 1840. Also, INHD2 is going away; its content is going to be shown on INHD, channel 1855.


We thank you again and invite you to make future network requests._


I know this isn't my area and I have no idea where i requested this, i think it was an email from Albany to be honest, but espn2hd on cable right after i cancel, just classic timing


----------



## heinriph

Sound drop-outs... indeed!


When I originally got set up, I tried HDMI briefly, but was beset by sound drops on ABC and ESPN... figured it was an HDMI issue, so I went back to component, which seemed solid. Been on Component for months, no problems, and then two weeks ago I went back to HDMI for no particular reaon, and.... first week no problems, and then in the past few days, more and more sound drops.


ESPN was particularly bad for Monday Night Football (great picture compared to Fox, though - is it just me or is the fox-hd football picture getting softer and softer?)


Anyhow - HDMI as the root of sound drops - fact, or coincidence? I'd love to know....


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teebeebee1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So i switched to Directv last friday (Finally got a compentant installer for the 5lnb dish in the NY area, PM me if you need any Phone #) and i got this email from TWC today.
> 
> _Thank you for your online request to Time Warner Cable to add ESPN2HD.
> 
> 
> We'll be adding this to our lineup later this week. It will be assigned to digital cable channel 1870.
> 
> 
> ESPN2 HD is another outlet in what has become a flourishing franchise for ESPN and provides sports fans with more HD programming. In addition to ESPN2HD, we're adding this week A&E HD to channel 1838 and MTV HD to channel 1840. Also, INHD2 is going away; its content is going to be shown on INHD, channel 1855.
> 
> 
> We thank you again and invite you to make future network requests._
> 
> 
> I know this isn't my area and I have no idea where i requested this, i think it was an email from Albany to be honest, but espn2hd on cable right after i cancel, just classic timing




Hmmmmmmmm....i'm more than a LITTLE skeptical about this info applying to the NYC area....esp those channel numbers!! Why wouldn't they keep them in the 700 band with the REST of the HD offerrings? It makes NO sense to jump up to the 1800s, as far as i can tell. Needless to say, tho, i hope we DO get those stations, but i won't be looking to find them in the 1800s band.


If this is REALLY going to happen, i guess we gotta take a look at THE WEATHER CHANNEL, for any TWC HD updates...it would surely be on there.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heinriph* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sound drop-outs... indeed!
> 
> 
> When I originally got set up, I tried HDMI briefly, but was beset by sound drops on ABC and ESPN... figured it was an HDMI issue, so I went back to component, which seemed solid. Been on Component for months, no problems, and then two weeks ago I went back to HDMI for no particular reaon, and.... first week no problems, and then in the past few days, more and more sound drops.
> 
> 
> ESPN was particularly bad for Monday Night Football (great picture compared to Fox, though - is it just me or is the fox-hd football picture getting softer and softer?)
> 
> 
> Anyhow - HDMI as the root of sound drops - fact, or coincidence? I'd love to know....



I use 'em BOTH, composite and HDMI, interchangeably...and i've noticed the sound drop off issue often, on BOTH configurations. Go figure. So i vote for *coincidence*.


----------



## eljeffreynyc

Well it seems time warner has finally gotten rid of the gray bars on the SA3250HD. Seems like they updated the software or something.


----------



## Newyorker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeInNY* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't get ESPN HD, but I've been getting random sound drops on all the channels at about one every 5 - 10 mins for the past 7 months. It happens more frequently on HD channels, and is sometimes accompanied by video dropouts or macroblocking as well.
> 
> 
> My signal strength has been checked, my box replaced twice, my home theater equipment checked, and my wiring checked. The issue has been duplicated with equipment TWC brought with them, and seen with their feed at the head-end 5 months ago. They're now claiming that the head-end issue has been fixed for 3 months. Even though I've spoken to numerous client relations reps (*not* CSRs...) and a foreman throughout those 3 months and they have only heard "it's a known issue, we're working on it" and not "it's fixed."
> 
> 
> If it continues, I would suggest contacting TWC and DOITT. TWC claims I'm the only person in the area experiencing these issues.



I'm only having the drops with ESPN HD all the other channels are fine.


----------



## the-sloth

i made a post a couple days ago about the reception of CW 11-1 (and now 11-2). on sunday and monday night i could watch 11-2, but 11-1 was showing a "searching for signal". last night both 11-1 and 11-2 were giving the same message. when i go into the signal meter and check 11-1 and 11-2 they both show 95+ signal strength. is it just me or is there a problem with the digital transmitter?


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the-sloth* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i made a post a couple days ago about the reception of CW 11-1 (and now 11-2). on sunday and monday night i could watch 11-2, but 11-1 was showing a "searching for signal". last night both 11-1 and 11-2 were giving the same message. when i go into the signal meter and check 11-1 and 11-2 they both show 95+ signal strength. is it just me or is there a problem with the digital transmitter?



Maybe you will find an answer here. http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...49#post9223449


----------



## the-sloth

ooops... i didn't see the TWC at the end, i just clicked on the first "New York, NY" thread i saw. ... and just kept refreshing through the day. thanks.


----------



## LL3HD




----------



## scherer326

Has anyone noticed that ESPNHD has been crappy lately in HD. Was watching football and basketball and it looked so bad at times.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scherer326* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone noticed that ESPNHD has been crappy lately in HD. Was watching football and basketball and it looked so bad at times.



is it ESPN or is TWC compressing the hell out of it, having it with SNY & YES???


----------



## ob3

I just got TWC in staten island. I was slightly dissappointed in that the HD box was component cable, not HDMI to the TV. Is this normal ?

Am i losing any picture quality ?

I am watching it with settings right out of the box, no tweaking, and i am very happy so far. Can it get better ?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ob3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just got TWC in staten island. I was slightly dissappointed in that the HD box was component cable, not HDMI to the TV. Is this normal ?
> 
> Am i losing any picture quality ?
> 
> I am watching it with settings right out of the box, no tweaking, and i am very happy so far. Can it get better ?




The HD-DVR box has HDMI output....


I thought the regular HD box had a DVI out (which works the same as HDMI without the sound - proper cables can be bought anywhere).


For HDMI/DVI vs Component.... the difference in quality is minimal to non-existent... depends on TV, cables, etc. But that really isn't something you need to worry about, unless you need the component input in you TV for something else, like a DVD player.


----------



## avi123

I apologize if this has already been asked and answered, but does anyone have a list of the available HD channels using a built in Clear QAM tuner in NYC with TWC. My specific location is the UWS.


Thanks in advance


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avi123* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I apologize if this has already been asked and answered, but does anyone have a list of the available HD channels using a built in Clear QAM tuner in NYC with TWC. My specific location is the UWS.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance



In Queens, I get the following in HD:


1.2 - WCBS

1.5 - FOX

1.7 - WABC

1.11 - CW11

1.13 - WNET-HD

104.1 - WNBC


There are a whole bunch of SD channels also, but this is it for clear QAM HD.


----------



## nuttyinnyc

Did anyone one watch the Nets last night? It was on YES and ESPN, I have to say ESPN needs help. I don't think this is a TWC problem at all. The YES picture was clear and detailed. Sweat, hair, tattoos, and leather all the way down to the lines on the court were visable. No blur at all. Enter ESPN and wow, what crap!!!!I was amazed that a HD channel could be so bad. Every problem that LCD are said to have was there. ESPNSD looked almost identical only it looked bad and stretched. Am I the only one that saw this last night? Once the game was over SportscenterHD came on and it was back to it's 720p glory.


As for the sound issue, I have the SA8300 hooked up with HDMI and component and the sound fades on both. I still think this is a 8300 problem. Has anyone had this problem on the 3250? I had the 3250 and never had this problem before I switched to the new box.


----------



## Adamman100




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In Queens, I get the following in HD:
> 
> 
> 1.2 - WCBS
> 
> 1.5 - FOX
> 
> 1.7 - WABC
> 
> 1.11 - CW11
> 
> 1.13 - WNET-HD
> 
> 104.1 - WNBC
> 
> 
> There are a whole bunch of SD channels also, but this is it for clear QAM HD.




So, if I understand this correctly, I can use the built in QAM tuner on my JVC-LT40FN to get these channels and others too. I've been following this part of the thread for a while and I thought everyone was talking about using external equipment to get these channels. I've tried splitting the line out of my SA8300HD, but my TV get's "no-signal." Clearly I'm doing something wrong. Would a kind soul help me figure this out?


Many thanks,

A


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Adamman100* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've tried splitting the line out of my SA8300HD, but my TV get's "no-signal." Clearly I'm doing something wrong. Would a kind soul help me figure this out?
> 
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> A



You need to split the line _before_, not after, it's connected to the DVR.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Adamman100* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So, if I understand this correctly, I can use the built in QAM tuner on my JVC-LT40FN to get these channels and others too. I've been following this part of the thread for a while and I thought everyone was talking about using external equipment to get these channels. I've tried splitting the line out of my SA8300HD, but my TV get's "no-signal." Clearly I'm doing something wrong. Would a kind soul help me figure this out?
> 
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> A



If you are splitting the cable you would have to split it before the box not after. I am sure about that.

Even then I don't think you get the 1. (something) channels with a cable line. Aren't those only available with an OTA antenna?


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you are splitting the cable you would have to split it before the box not after. I am sure about that.
> 
> Even then I don't think you get the 1. (something) channels with a cable line. Aren't those only available with an OTA antenna?



Digital channels all have the .


The channels I listed are exactly how they need to be entered for the QAM tuner to pick them up.


----------



## avi123

Thanks for that info - I shall try it. Someone should really create a website database (maybe a wiki) where people can enter QAM channels that they get in different areas, as I feel like this question comes up a lot.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Digital channels all have the .
> 
> 
> The channels I listed are exactly how they need to be entered for the QAM tuner to pick them up.



Thanks, I just wanted to nake sure instead of giving him/her inncorrect information. I don't use the qam on my TV. But they should deffinately split pre STB.


----------



## Adamman100




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Digital channels all have the .
> 
> 
> The channels I listed are exactly how they need to be entered for the QAM tuner to pick them up.



Thank you all for the advice. I seem to recal splitting the cable before the STB, but I still got no signal. If I understand you correctly, I need to enter the exact channel numbers. The channel scanner on my TV won't work? My remote does not have a "." on it. How do you enter these numbers.


Thanks again,

A


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Adamman100* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thank you all for the advice. I seem to recal splitting the cable before the STB, but I still got no signal. If I understand you correctly, I need to enter the exact channel numbers. The channel scanner on my TV won't work? My remote does not have a "." on it. How do you enter these numbers.
> 
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> A



pdroth, calling pdroth. Your up buddy. I don't know this one. Haha.

4 more days till Christmas.


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> pdroth, calling pdroth. Your up buddy. I don't know this one. Haha.
> 
> 4 more days till Christmas.



Are you sure you have a QAM tuner in your TV?? Send me the model # and I'll look it up.


My remote has the "." for digital channel access (Both QAM and OTA)


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Adamman100* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thank you all for the advice. I seem to recal splitting the cable before the STB, but I still got no signal. If I understand you correctly, I need to enter the exact channel numbers. The channel scanner on my TV won't work? My remote does not have a "." on it. How do you enter these numbers.
> 
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> A




Send me your brand/model # of your tv.


Btw - my Sony XBR960 takes almost an hour to completely finish scanning for channels over cable. OTA takes only a few minutes.


----------



## bwilkins

If I can ask, what are the regular SD channels that you are getting via QAM?


Thanks


----------



## ob3

thanks Berk32 for the info, i will not worry about the issue then, i do not have the hd-dvr right now.


One more question ....


Can i split the signal coming into the house, and run a cable to my other tv's in the house ?

I am hearing comflicting opinions from friends at work.

I have the cable coming in the house.... can i purchase a splitter, and run on wire to the HD box, then another to my bedroom ?, then split that to my son's toy room ?

Is this possible ?

Will it affect my HD signal to my main LCD ?


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwilkins* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If I can ask, what are the regular SD channels that you are getting via QAM?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Sorry - too many to list. And I never watch SD so I don't know them off top of my head.


If you have a particular one you're looking for I can try to find it for you.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ob3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> thanks Berk32 for the info, i will not worry about the issue then, i do not have the hd-dvr right now.
> 
> 
> One more question ....
> 
> 
> Can i split the signal coming into the house, and run a cable to my other tv's in the house ?
> 
> I am hearing comflicting opinions from friends at work.
> 
> I have the cable coming in the house.... can i purchase a splitter, and run on wire to the HD box, then another to my bedroom ?, then split that to my son's toy room ?
> 
> Is this possible ?
> 
> Will it affect my HD signal to my main LCD ?



Yes, you can split the signal, but for digital cable, you must be very careful to purchase a 1Ghz splitter. An old style splitter (rated to ??? Mhz) will not operate correctly with a DTV (and HDTV) cable box.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are you sure you have a QAM tuner in your TV?? Send me the model # and I'll look it up.
> 
> 
> My remote has the "." for digital channel access (Both QAM and OTA)



yes I am sure but only for cable. At least that is what the manual says. Sony XBR2


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> yes I am sure but only for cable. At least that is what the manual says. Sony XBR2



Well, first off - make sure the cable is plugged into CATV input.


Then, make sure you hit Ant button on your remote to switch between the antenna/CATV input and make sure you are set to Cable.


The '.' button is directly to the left of the 0.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ob3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> thanks Berk32 for the info, i will not worry about the issue then, i do not have the hd-dvr right now.
> 
> 
> One more question ....
> 
> 
> Can i split the signal coming into the house, and run a cable to my other tv's in the house ?
> 
> I am hearing comflicting opinions from friends at work.
> 
> I have the cable coming in the house.... can i purchase a splitter, and run on wire to the HD box, then another to my bedroom ?, then split that to my son's toy room ?
> 
> Is this possible ?
> 
> Will it affect my HD signal to my main LCD ?



Listen to Scott, all splitters need to be 1 gig or better. That is the first upgrade that needs to be done. Most people have cable for years and forget about them because most upgrades were self installed. You might still have 400mhtz or less splitter. As for the signal being deteriorated. I wouldn't worry about that. But to make it safe to ease your worries split it only twice from the main lead to your LCD and the other half to the remining TV's then split them to the other TV's keep your LCD at "half strength". This way your LCD will have the best signal in the house. Becuase technically every split loses signal. (first split 50/50 second split 25/25 of the first 50% third is 12.5/12.5 of the 25% etc) that is the easy way it technically loses power but there is more math involved. I have yet to see a TV loses a signal that bad that it is noticeable. So I wouldn't really worry about that. There are amplified splitters if you do see a signal diff. But there are debates if they work that well.


But realistically, The cable company splits/boost it so many times before it gets to your house, do you really think your 10-15 ft extesion will make that much of a difference.


----------



## bwilkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sorry - too many to list. And I never watch SD so I don't know them off top of my head.
> 
> 
> If you have a particular one you're looking for I can try to find it for you.



Thanks anyway. I'm with TW in Buffalo and we only get the HD locals, digital music and TBS on QAM. Just looking for some ammo if i decide to fight with them.


The sad part is with the just announce price increase digital cable is now less than analog around here.


----------



## MikeInNY




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> no you aren't the only one. I have something like that also but I have to say this wasn't a problem before I got the SA8300hd. I think this is a Component problem not a signal like they claim. I had no drop offs at all with the SA3250.



I've only had a SA3250HD, and had this issue with all 4 boxes I've had in 3 years. As far as connections, the video is via component and the audio is via digital coax to a home theater system.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did anyone one watch the Nets last night? It was on YES and ESPN, I have to say ESPN needs help. I don't think this is a TWC problem at all. The YES picture was clear and detailed. Sweat, hair, tattoos, and leather all the way down to the lines on the court were visable. No blur at all. Enter ESPN and wow, what crap!!!!I was amazed that a HD channel could be so bad. Every problem that LCD are said to have was there. ESPNSD looked almost identical only it looked bad and stretched. Am I the only one that saw this last night? Once the game was over SportscenterHD came on and it was back to it's 720p glory.
> 
> 
> As for the sound issue, I have the SA8300 hooked up with HDMI and component and the sound fades on both. I still think this is a 8300 problem. Has anyone had this problem on the 3250? I had the 3250 and never had this problem before I switched to the new box.



I =also= have the SA8300 hooked up to both HDMI and component...and in BOTH cases last nite, i was getting the screen freezes, weird sounds, etc, coming from both hookups of the Nets game on YES (never even *tried* ESPN HD). And indeed, the sound would be a LOT LOUDER on the commericials, if that is what you mean by "sound fades" during the game.


----------



## AndyHDTV

not here yet.

http://www.tvpredictions.com/twespn122106.htm 


Time Warner Adding ESPN 2 HD

But the channel will only be available in two markets.

By Phillip Swann

Washington, D.C. (December 21, 2006) -- Time Warner Cable today said it's adding ESPN 2 HD in the next week.


However, the HD sports network will only be added in the Albany and Syracuse markets for now.


Justin Venech, a Time Warner spokesman, told TVPredictions.com that there are no immediate plans to add the channel in other TW cities.


The cable operator also recently added MHD, MTV Networks' high-def music channel and said it would add A&E HD in select markets on January 1.


BizJournals.com reported that A&E HD would be added in the TW market of Buffalo.


ESPN 2 HD, the sister network of ESPN HD, is a simulcast of the channel's analog feed. The channel broadcasts college basketball and Major League Baseball games in high-def.


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> not here yet.
> 
> http://www.tvpredictions.com/twespn122106.htm
> 
> 
> Time Warner Adding ESPN 2 HD
> 
> But the channel will only be available in two markets.
> 
> By Phillip Swann
> 
> Washington, D.C. (December 21, 2006) -- Time Warner Cable today said it's adding ESPN 2 HD in the next week.
> 
> 
> However, the HD sports network will only be added in the Albany and Syracuse markets for now.
> 
> 
> Justin Venech, a Time Warner spokesman, told TVPredictions.com that there are no immediate plans to add the channel in other TW cities.
> 
> 
> The cable operator also recently added MHD, MTV Networks' high-def music channel and said it would add A&E HD in select markets on January 1.
> 
> 
> BizJournals.com reported that A&E HD would be added in the TW market of Buffalo.
> 
> 
> ESPN 2 HD, the sister network of ESPN HD, is a simulcast of the channel's analog feed. The channel broadcasts college basketball and Major League Baseball games in high-def.



...also USTA Tennis tour matches, which is what I'm interested in. Unfortunately, I don't live in Albany or Syracuse.


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, you can split the signal, but for digital cable, you must be very careful to purchase a 1Ghz splitter.



They gave me one of these at TWC office when I got my SA8300.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Frak me! Thanks for the info Andy. I really thought that ESPN2 HD would be the "replacement" for InHD2 on our HDXtra pay tier. Still, the fact they say "No" on 12/21 doesn't always mean it won't magically happen on 1/1. Even though my guess is it has little actual HD content, I'd sure like to get A&E HD. I was almost starting to believe we might get some new stuff on 1/1, but probably way too optimistic as we got a bunch of new stuff so recently.


As for splitters, I have one that I thought I'd added years and years ago (right by the TV, one side going to the 8300, the other directly into the TV). I just took a look at it and it's marked as "40-2150 MHz" which should mean it goes to over 2 GHz for bandwidth.


----------



## LL3HD

This is interesting. It was posted on the local Cablevision thread (which is SARA, not Passport).

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...25#post9246425 

_4250HD is out


Not sure if this has been talked about.


Effective Friday, December 22, 2006, the Scientific Atlanta 4250HD converter will be available for deployment in all areas to customers who specifically request an HDMI connection and who do not wish to have an HD DVR converter (model SA 8300HD) . The Scientific Atlanta 4250HD converter has both an HDMI digital HDTV and dual IEEE 1394 outputs All Optimum Stores and Field Operations Supervisor cages will receive a supply of the 4250HD converters._


I wonder if there will be any new SA boxes for us (TW)? I would love to see a next generation 8300 DVR.


Anyone have any inside info out there?

Maybe a little Christmas gift. A little morsel for us anyone?

Anyone?

twcinsider?


----------



## GovtLawyer

After two days of operating perfectly, my SA 8300 started to develope weird behaivour. Whenever I turn it on, it displays a huge "L" shaped black area through the picture. This black area does not go away. However, if I change the channel the new channel is perfect, and if I go back to the channel I was just viewing, it now is perfect without the blacked out area. This happene regardless of whether I tune into an HD or standard channel.


I have done a number of experiments, and have completely ruled out my new TV as the culprit. It happens everytime I turn on the box for the first time, not the TV.


TWC is coming on Saturday, but before the technician starts to fool around with this, I was wondering if anyone else ever had a similar problem.


BTW, I am connected with the component cables which came with the box, and I have a 720 26 inch Sahrp. I've experimented with both the 720 signal and a 1080i; bioth yield simislar results.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GovtLawyer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> After two days of operating perfectly, my SA 8300 started to develope weird behaivour. Whenever I turn it on, it displays a huge "L" shaped black area through the picture. This black area does not go away. However, if I change the channel the new channel is perfect, and if I go back to the channel I was just viewing, it now is perfect without the blacked out area. This happene regardless of whether I tune into an HD or standard channel.
> 
> 
> I have done a number of experiments, and have completely ruled out my new TV as the culprit. It happens everytime I turn on the box for the first time, not the TV.
> 
> 
> TWC is coming on Saturday, but before the technician starts to fool around with this, I was wondering if anyone else ever had a similar problem.
> 
> 
> BTW, I am connected with the component cables which came with the box, and I have a 720 26 inch Sahrp. I've experimented with both the 720 signal and a 1080i; bioth yield simislar results.




Used to happen all the time on my box back with HDMI handshaking "issues". (or at least I figured that was a result of the issues


Its the cable box... it thinks its showing you the channel info screen - all you have to do is open the guide and close it... or open the info screen and close it - not a big deal.


----------



## scherer326

is anyone having cable problems in the city. On my STB there are no digital channels.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scherer326* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> is anyone having cable problems in the city. On my STB there are no digital channels.



No problems =here= in Queens...at least not on the HD channels, which is all that matter to me.


----------



## HDTV Dude

Finally noticed that TWCNYC has posted the free preview week of the NFL Network on their website on channel 199 beginning 12/24 to 12/30 for Rutger fans wanting to see the bowl game. However, there's no mention about it being shown in High Definition.


----------



## coreynyc

Anyone else having problems with pixelation, picture pausing, & sound dropping out?


Last night (Friday), I had the problem during the Nets game on YES-HD. It was occurring sporadically then.


This morning (Sat), I've had the problems almost consistently (lots of pixelating, little or no sound) on ESPN-HD. I just got off the phone w/ TWC and they had me unplug my 8300HD and they "strengthened the signal". At first the problem didn't change but now (about 10 min later) the problem has somewhat subsided (back to being occasional--every minute or 2).



The problems only happen 1 channel at a time and only on HD. I also have occassional problems on HD & SD--both live & DVR where the sound will pop off for a second at a time, doing re-boot sloves that problem.



I'm in the East 30's (Murray Hill), Manhattan.


----------



## GovtLawyer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GovtLawyer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> After two days of operating perfectly, my SA 8300 started to develope weird behaivour. Whenever I turn it on, it displays a huge "L" shaped black area through the picture. This black area does not go away. However, if I change the channel the new channel is perfect, and if I go back to the channel I was just viewing, it now is perfect without the blacked out area. This happene regardless of whether I tune into an HD or standard channel.
> 
> 
> I have done a number of experiments, and have completely ruled out my new TV as the culprit. It happens everytime I turn on the box for the first time, not the TV.
> 
> 
> TWC is coming on Saturday, but before the technician starts to fool around with this, I was wondering if anyone else ever had a similar problem.
> 
> 
> BTW, I am connected with the component cables which came with the box, and I have a 720 26 inch Sahrp. I've experimented with both the 720 signal and a 1080i; bioth yield simislar results.



So, I had the cable guy here today. He takes one look at the "Black L" on startup and says,"I've seen that before, in training." He calls up his associate, who he says is the single most knowledgable guy at TWC-NYC in this matter. I can hear the conversation on the Nextel.


The other guy says there is absolutely nothing we can do. Changing the box won't help. He says it sometimes happens when the tv is not turned on before the box. So, we experiment, and the problem is still there. The other guy says it happens sometimes with some TVs, but its something I have to live with. Then, the cable guy leaves. "You heard the expert", he tells me, "nothing we can do."


Now, to be honest, it is not the worst thing in the world. It does not show up on recorded programs, and takes one push of the guide (two actually - on and off) to clear the screen. However, I'm a bit miffed that I have a brand new TV and Cable Box, and it doesn't work 100%.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GovtLawyer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So, I had the cable guy here today. He takes one look at the "Black L" on startup and says,"I've seen that before, in training." He calls up his associate, who he says is the single most knowledgable guy at TWC-NYC in this matter. I can hear the conversation on the Nextel.
> 
> 
> The other guy says there is absolutely nothing we can do. Changing the box won't help. He says it sometimes happens when the tv is not turned on before the box. So, we experiment, and the problem is still there. The other guy says it happens sometimes with some TVs, but its something I have to live with. Then, the cable guy leaves. "You heard the expert", he tells me, "nothing we can do."
> 
> 
> Now, to be honest, it is not the worst thing in the world. It does not show up on recorded programs, and takes one push of the guide (two actually - on and off) to clear the screen. However, I'm a bit miffed that I have a brand new TV and Cable Box, and it doesn't work 100%.



Welcome to the very deceiving world of technology...


Nothing is close to perfect........


As I said before - this used to happen with my box/tv all the time.... then it just stopped for some reason....


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Welcome to the very deceiving world of technology...
> 
> 
> Nothing is close to perfect........
> 
> 
> As I said before - this used to happen with my box/tv all the time.... then it just stopped for some reason....



It used to happen to me too. I think it stopped when the new soft ware 2.5 066 was installed


----------



## scherer326

I came home from work yesterday and I am getting no more digital channels on either of my cable boxes. Only getting like 15 channels thru the boxes, local channels it appears. I first I thought it was the box or the tv but it is happening on both tvs via both boxes. I called customer service and they tried sending the signal again and nothing happen. Also tried unplugging for a few mintues and rebooting. A tech is coming out tomorrow. Was there a new software or something that came out yesterday? Is there anything else that I should try?


FYI. I just starting using xbox live a few days ago so the ethernet is hooked up from the router to the xbox 360(roadrunner thru TWC). Could this have affecting something. I tried removing the ethernet from the 360 and going back to what it was before but the digital channels are still not there.


PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It used to happen to me too. I think it stopped when the new soft ware 2.5 066 was installed



That's what i figured... was never completely sure...


never really bothered me though....


----------



## Berk32

Nice.. another MSG road game in HD...


And the knicks are actually starting to play well enough to watch


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Nice.. another MSG road game in HD...
> 
> 
> And the knicks are actually starting to play well enough to watch










It's been an amazing week


and yes, a pleasant surprise to see them in HD in Philly too.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been an amazing week
> 
> 
> and yes, a pleasant surprise to see them in HD in Philly too.




They're just tired tonight....


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GovtLawyer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So, I had the cable guy here today. He takes one look at the "Black L" on startup and says,"I've seen that before, in training." He calls up his associate, who he says is the single most knowledgable guy at TWC-NYC in this matter. I can hear the conversation on the Nextel.
> 
> 
> The other guy says there is absolutely nothing we can do. Changing the box won't help. He says it sometimes happens when the tv is not turned on before the box. So, we experiment, and the problem is still there. The other guy says it happens sometimes with some TVs, but its something I have to live with. Then, the cable guy leaves. "You heard the expert", he tells me, "nothing we can do."
> 
> 
> Now, to be honest, it is not the worst thing in the world. It does not show up on recorded programs, and takes one push of the guide (two actually - on and off) to clear the screen. However, I'm a bit miffed that I have a brand new TV and Cable Box, and it doesn't work 100%.



Hello modern technology!!! Twice the price and no perfection. They are like brothers and sisters. They get along sometimes but when they don't it can be a very bumpy ride.


I just can't believe he told you "there is nothing we can do" I rather get lied to. Tell me they have to work on it but it might take a while. I paid 2000+ for a TV and 100+ for cable and I have to deal with a problem, like it isn't bad enogh we have to work with SD looking questionable.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GovtLawyer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So, I had the cable guy here today. He takes one look at the "Black L" on startup and says,"I've seen that before, in training."



This was a well known issue. A Sony XBR one block away from me with the same service and 8300HD DVR as I had this issue but my Samsung did not. BUT my Samsung DID have it for about 10 minutes, a box reboot fixed it, but a box reboot at the Sony did not. That Sony DID get fixed with the 2.5.066 software update a few months ago.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

So, as far as any of us can tell, 1/1 won't bring any goodies, right? There were lots of rumors flying around about A&E HD, MHD, and what they might replace InHD2 with, but has ANYONE been monitoring those weather channel crawls ??


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Nice.. another MSG road game in HD...
> 
> 
> And the knicks are actually starting to play well enough to watch



And wouldn't ya just =know= it...i was out last nite, missed the game entirely. I don't mind missing the Knicks getting BLOWN OUT, but i sure miss seeing an away game in HD...i personally haven't seen one yet!


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So, as far as any of us can tell, 1/1 won't bring any goodies, right? There were lots of rumors flying around about A&E HD, MHD, and what they might replace InHD2 with, but has ANYONE been monitoring those weather channel crawls ??



Honestly?....no....not yet. Haven't had the patience to sit thru that station yet, to await any news. Evidentally, no one ELSE in here has checked it out *either*.


----------



## Berk32

NFL Network is active on channel 199.... Program guide is surprisingly included....


Giants game is listed for 12/30 8pm... supposidly thats when the channel is supposed to be turned off - but the game will be simulcast on WNBC locally anyways... (including HD)


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> NFL Network is active on channel 199.... Program guide is surprisingly included....
> 
> 
> Giants game is listed for 12/30 8pm... supposidly thats when the channel is supposed to be turned off - but the game will be simulcast on WNBC locally anyways... (including HD)



It's pretty obvious nothing seen on the NFL Net will be in HD..at least not on *our* system.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's pretty obvious nothing seen on the NFL Net will be in HD..at least not on *our* system.




Not necesarily true...


Most systems get only live games in HD on INHD.

And usually they aren't listed in the guide.


So we can only wait and see for the Rutgers game (only live game we will get on the channel)


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not necesarily true...
> 
> 
> Most systems get only live games in HD on INHD.
> 
> And usually they aren't listed in the guide.
> 
> 
> So we can only wait and see for the Rutgers game (only live game we will get on the channel)



Equally obvious to me is that any programming *NOT* found on the 700 band will be in HD. So, if they DO put it on INHD, of course it will be in HD. But hi def on ch 199??...no way!


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Equally obvious to me is that any programming *NOT* found on the 700 band will be in HD. So, if they DO put it on INHD, of course it will be in HD. But hi def on ch 199??...no way!




umm... yeah... of course...


why even bring it up?



In order to get the nflnetwork hd content on INHD... we need the sd channel...


----------



## HDTV Dude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not necesarily true...
> 
> 
> Most systems get only live games in HD on INHD.
> 
> And usually they aren't listed in the guide.
> 
> 
> So we can only wait and see for the Rutgers game (only live game we will get on the channel)




I checked the Inhd website and found out that they do have the Texas Bowl: Rutgers vs. Kansas State game listed as an upcomming HD football game. I will definitely tuned in that night to Inhd with the hopes that the NFL Network has allowed Inhd to simulcast the game on TWC.


"Happy Holidays Everyone"


----------



## AndyHDTV

I asked Bob Watson a couple of days ago what channel the HD version of the game will be on since they had the right to carry the free preview, and of coarse had no response. So I guess all we have is channel 199 even though the NFL Network offered both feeds of the game.


And when was the last time TWC of NYC has preempted programing on INHD themselves? Never.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV Dude* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I checked the Inhd website and found out that they do have the Texas Bowl: Rutgers vs. Kansas State game listed as an upcomming HD football game. I will definitely tuned in that night to Inhd with the hopes that the NFL Network has allowed Inhd to simulcast the game on TWC.
> 
> 
> "Happy Holidays Everyone"



even though INHD'd website says that, TWC always had different program on at the same time the NFL Network had a game on.


----------



## AndyHDTV

Things to ask about:

MHD

A&E-HD

ESPN2-HD

FSNY-HD

Movies OnDemand-HD

NFL Network-HD (free preview Games)


[email protected] 

VP Programming & New Business Development


----------



## 5w30

FSNY-HD may be coming soon, as soon as an agreement can be reached between FSNY (Rainbow Network Communications) and Time Warner for carriage. TW like any other company wants to go for the profitable ones first ... expect A+E HD sooner because of the Sopranos reruns.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *5w30* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> FSNY-HD may be coming soon, as soon as an agreement can be reached between FSNY (Rainbow Network Communications) and Time Warner for carriage. TW like any other company wants to go for the profitable ones first ... expect A+E HD sooner because of the Sopranos reruns.



Do we even need FSNY-HD anymore? Who actually has games there now?

Knicks & Rangers, Local College MSG

Yanks & Nets, locals YES

Mets Islanders play here also I think. Locals, Good HD sport shows SNY


A&EHD scares me because all it is going to be is another TNT and at least TNT gives us a lot of new shows. A&E gives us a lot of history items(crime, wars, politics) But even then what will be the HD part, just the studio stuff because most of the clips that they would be showing would be 4x3 and old.


----------



## nuttyinnyc

By the way, All disagreements aside. MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!!!!!! I hope you all got what you wanted. Remember it is better to give but it sure is fun opening your own presents. Enjoy the day and watch the Yule log on InHD. The fire crackling is amazing on my 2.1 so I could only imagine what it sounds like on a 5.1 set.


----------



## coreynyc

Anyone else having this problem??? I have a service call on Tues 12/26 but I am curious if anyone else is having this problem.


ESPN HD is back to being unwatchable (sound drops out for long period and picture gets pixellated) for me for the last few days.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone else having problems with pixelation, picture pausing, & sound dropping out?
> 
> 
> Last night (Friday), I had the problem during the Nets game on YES-HD. It was occurring sporadically then.
> 
> 
> This morning (Sat), I've had the problems almost consistently (lots of pixelating, little or no sound) on ESPN-HD. I just got off the phone w/ TWC and they had me unplug my 8300HD and they "strengthened the signal". At first the problem didn't change but now (about 10 min later) the problem has somewhat subsided (back to being occasional--every minute or 2).
> 
> 
> 
> The problems only happen 1 channel at a time and only on HD. I also have occassional problems on HD & SD--both live & DVR where the sound will pop off for a second at a time, doing re-boot sloves that problem.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in the East 30's (Murray Hill), Manhattan.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone else having this problem??? I have a service call on Tues 12/26 but I am curious if anyone else is having this problem.
> 
> 
> ESPN HD has been unwatchable for me for the last few days.



It is the 8300 box, the 3250 is not having this problem at all. The Jet game is tonight but I will hve to switch cable boxes to watch it or deal with it in SD. When he is there nmake him try a SA3250HD then you can prove to someone it is the 8300 that is being difficult.

I have been having problem with a couple of the HDextra channels with the 8300 box. I am going to change my box on wednesday. I just have a few movies I have to watch before then.


update: 10:40am Queens ny, both boxes are acting up today. 1st time for both to be acting up. Channel is not watchable at all. Clicking in and out. Will call TWC see what they say other then rebooting, what would a reboot do if it is doing it on both boxes?


----------



## coreynyc

I will definitely see what they say tomorrow


Just to clarify my previous post, my problem on ESPN went from sporadic back to constant. The bowl game last night & Sportscenter this morning were impossible to watch.


----------



## LisaM

I had problems with ESPNHD last night. All other channels were fine.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I will definitely see what they say tomorrow
> 
> 
> Just to clarify my previous post, my problem on ESPN went from sporadic back to constant. The bowl game last night & Sportscenter this morning were impossible to watch.



same here Corey and I called them also and we went thru the usual reboots but then I lost sound too. ESPN HD jumps and pops in a soundbite every 10 min. Right then he told me they are aware of the problem and have been trying to fix it, but I guess it has to get worse before it gets better. I told him please make sure it is ready for tonight. I was going to have people over for the JETS HD game, but what good is it if I only have the SD feed working. But I am scheduled for sat afternoon if it isn't fixed by then. But here is the keeper. When he ask about anything else he could help me with I ask if they had any freebies to give to a long time customer. Lookie lookie what I found, Show & TMC for 3 months free!!!! Whoo HOO!!! Thank you all for having this problem also, usually I would just wait it out. Because TWC is usually good about having channels work. At least by me I haven't had many big issues.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> same here Corey and I called them also and we went thru the usual reboots but then I lost sound too. ESPN HD jumps and pops in a soundbite every 10 min. Right then he told me they are aware of the problem and have been trying to fix it, but I guess it has to get worse before it gets better. I told him please make sure it is ready for tonight. I was going to have people over for the JETS HD game, but what good is it if I only have the SD feed working. But I am scheduled for sat afternoon if it isn't fixed by then. But here is the keeper. When he ask about anything else he could help me with I ask if they had any freebies to give to a long time customer. Lookie lookie what I found, Show & TMC for 3 months free!!!! Whoo HOO!!! Thank you all for having this problem also, usually I would just wait it out. Because TWC is usually good about having channels work. At least by me I haven't had many big issues.




Unfortunately... the Jets will also be on locally on WWOR tonight... and WWORHD.... so unless you have an antenna...


----------



## nuttyinnyc

Problem fixed, It's a Christmas Miracle!!! EspnHD up and running. It is so pretty!!!!!!! Sound so nice. Maybe they like my voice because once I call the problem gets fixed in an hr.


----------



## LL3HD

I know there have been complaints here regarding issues with ESPN HD for the past few weeks. I haven't noticed any problems but I haven't been watching it regularly but after reading the last few posts, a big siren went off in my head. Doh! I just remembered the Jets are on that channel tonight. I have to start paying more attention.










Right now it looks fine but I've got my fingers crossed. Hopefully, for all who tune in, we'll have a great broadcast- and a Jets victory.

Merry Christmas and a Healthy and Happy New Year to all!!


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I know there have been complaints here regarding issues with ESPN HD for the past few weeks. I haven't noticed any problems but I haven't been watching it regularly but after reading the last few posts, a big siren went off in my head. Doh! I just remembered the Jets are on that channel tonight. I have to start paying more attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now it looks fine but I've got my fingers crossed. Hopefully, for all who tune in, we'll have a great broadcast- and a Jets victory.
> 
> Merry Christmas and a Healthy and Happy New Year to all!!



It looks good so far, almost an hr and no breaks in the PQ or sound at all. We "should" be good for tonight, but hey I don't get the problems that a lot of you guys have had let alone a person in a apartment complex which can have a lot of problems.


Go Jets!! I can't believe, win out and IN. I have been telling my coworkers 8-8 min, if Pennigton stays healthy, they told me to get off the drugs. Who is gloating now, but we are Jet fans so we do know what can happen will happen. It has been a great ride.


----------



## TMSKILZ

Today was a bad Christmas, all hyped about my Cowboys playing the Eagles & winning the game & NFC east in HD, but instead I see them lay an egg & lose!


----------



## LL3HD

The NFC East is an egg-laying conglomerate. No one wants it.


Thank goodness the JETS are looking good.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thank goodness the JETS are looking good.



Uh, the Jets looked terrible. BUT, they did the bare minimum to beat a team that knew it's season was over. Just barely.


While they weren't lying, they really did overdo the criticism on Chad. Yes he throws soft passes. Yes he can only go down thew field once to twice a game. BUT he also gets the clutch pass done more times than not, and he also gets the ball to the guys who CAN make a difference. That's the really big difference with Manning; then again, Manning can only hit a target with a pass about 3 times a game.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Uh, the Jets looked terrible. BUT, they did the bare minimum to beat a team that knew it's season was over. Just barely.



I was referring to the big picture.

This season they have come together and deserve to be in the hunt. Last night the very poor weather conditions had a lot to do with hampering the scoring.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> While they weren't lying, they really did overdo the criticism on Chad. Yes he throws soft passes. Yes he can only go down thew field once to twice a game. BUT he also gets the clutch pass done more times than not, and he also gets the ball to the guys who CAN make a difference. That's the really big difference with Manning; then again, Manning can only hit a target with a pass about 3 times a game.



I'll take a- bandaged repaired arm hanging Chad over a flinching Eli any day.


For the record, I'm a local fan rooting for both teams. I used to have season tickets for the JETS at Shea and kept them for a few of the early Meadowlands years but eventually had to pass on those masochistic Sunday afternoons. It wasn't healthy. I've always swayed towards the Giants but trying to get a hold of season tickets for them is a generational thing.


And besides, who has a desire to go to any game today, not me. That's what HD and 7.1 are for, along with a comfortable chair, good ambiance, etc.


----------



## coo1enuf

I am new to these board and have a newbie question. I just got a new HD capable TV for Christmas and want to know the conversion between the cable box lineup for HD and QAM. I found some of the HD stations but can not find WNBC HD and WOR HD. I am in the Middletown/Newburgh TWC area and WNBC HD is listed on channel 704. I do not have a cable box so am looking for the right QAM channel. I have let the TV auto program and have found ABC, CBS FOX, WNET and few others. Allso, any info about TBS HD and TNT HD would be appreciated. I have no premium tiers so I know I do not get ESPN HD. Thanks.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coo1enuf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am new to these board and have a newbie question. I just got a new HD capable TV for Christmas and want to know the conversion between the cable box lineup for HD and QAM. I found some of the HD stations but can not find WNBC HD and WOR HD. I am in the Middletown/Newburgh TWC area and WNBC HD is listed on channel 704. I do not have a cable box so am looking for the right QAM channel. I have let the TV auto program and have found ABC, CBS FOX, WNET and few others. Allso, any info about TBS HD and TNT HD would be appreciated. I have no premium tiers so I know I do not get ESPN HD. Thanks.



From what I am understanding, you have a cable box but want to try to hook up your new TV directly to the cable wire and let the QAM decode the into the TV.


Am I understanding this?


If this is what you are doing then, stop. You will not get any other local channels then what TWC offers. ABCHD, CBSHD, FOXHD, NBSHD, CWHD, PBSHD. No WORhd/my networkhd on TWC NY as of yet. All HD channels are located in the 700 on the box but if you are using the tunner the numbers are different.

Someone here would be able to give you a better explanation on how to use the QAM. As for the 700's Just go to TWC site and find your service and you can get a channel guide there. There is also NO TBSHD so don't look. From my understanding you need a cable box or cable card to hook up to the TV to see any of the other free HD channels like DiscoveryHD, UniversalHD, TNTHD and the 3 sports channels(Yes, SNY, & MSG)


----------



## d3193

I know this is off-topic, and I apologize, but don't know where else to ask this question.


Does TWC carry the FM radio band? i.e. can i connect the cable to my receiver antenna input to get FM reception?

I live in the concrete jungle of midtown and get terrible multipath with any sort of inside antenna.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was referring to the big picture.
> 
> This season they have come together and deserve to be in the hunt. Last night the very poor weather conditions had a lot to do with hampering the scoring.
> 
> 
> I'll take a- bandaged repaired arm hanging Chad over a flinching Eli any day.
> 
> 
> For the record, I'm a local fan rooting for both teams. I used to have season tickets for the JETS at Shea and kept them for a few of the early Meadowlands years but eventually had to pass on those masochistic Sunday afternoons. It wasn't healthy. I've always swayed towards the Giants but trying to get a hold of season tickets for them is a generational thing.
> 
> 
> And besides, who has a desire to go to any game today, not me. That's what HD and 7.1 are for, along with a comfortable chair, good ambiance, etc.



I favor the JETS a little more then the Giants but I root, root, root for the home teams, because it is the right thing to do and I love football. With that said.


It was wet and a deffensive game. Terrible would be a little bit hasr RIVER. If anything should be complimented, it is the fact that Pennigton was still 14-for-29 for 237 yards 1TD and 26 yd rushing. Sure it wasn't the 60+% completion day that we have been use to, but the way JOE THEISMEN made it seem was that his passer rating was in the teens and Miami had a 20 pt lead. That was the worse critizisum I have ever heard about any one person in a 22 man game. It wasn't his best game, but you know what we have seen him at his worse this season and that usually includes 3-4 interceptions. He had none! For Chadto be dragged through the mud like that was very unprofessional on Joe's part. But Chad shut him up with that TD play. He threw for 31 yards and it was no bullet, there has never been bullets coming from his Arm it was just well placed and that is why we like him and think he can get us far if he stays healthy. Joe's rants were one sided and have no place in the game. Joey harrington was taken out after the first half and Joe says he is shocked by this move but flip flops moments later. Sorry to rant, it was just disgusting announcing. Peneinton at Jacksonville, now that is a game that he deserved such abuse.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *d3193* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I know this is off-topic, and I apologize, but don't know where else to ask this question.
> 
> 
> Does TWC carry the FM radio band? i.e. can i connect the cable to my receiver antenna input to get FM reception?
> 
> I live in the concrete jungle of midtown and get terrible multipath with any sort of inside antenna.



that is a good question, I think they had it before when Cable was new in the city, just for that reason you stated above. But not anymore because to much info being transferred.


----------



## Manatus

^^Totally off-topic garbage. Try, for once, to think before posting, if that's possible.


----------



## coo1enuf

I do not have a cable box. Just straight cable into the house. I have never had one of those stupid boxes because I always time shifted programs via VCR. I never had premium channels like HBO or Cinamax as I always have bought or rented movies. I now have a Sony DVR to timeshift instead of the vcr anc it also has a NTSC and ATSC/qam(HD) tuner. Why do I need the cable box to see free HD channels like DiscoveryHD, UniversalHD, TNTHD and the 3 sports channels(Yes, SNY, & MSG)? I have a Sony TV A2000 but it does not have a cable card slot the Sony DVR however does. Will I need the cablecard to see the free HD channels like DiscoveryHD, UniversalHD, TNTHD and the 3 sports channels(Yes, SNY, & MSG)


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coo1enuf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Why do I need the cable box to see free HD channels like DiscoveryHD, UniversalHD, TNTHD and the 3 sports channels....



There is a more in depth answer to your question but the quick version is-- those free channels can only be viewed via a cable or satellite receiver. They are not part of the VHF or UHF terrestrial broadcast.


----------



## timewaster

For those of you with the eSATA drive, any updates on how to get the live buffer working with it?


----------



## coo1enuf

Thanks for the answer Larry but that still does not answer why I can not find WNBC HD. I checked their web site and they do broadcast in HD. So, I am assuming the TWC has to pass it through to me, correct? I understand your short answer about the other channels. So, does getting a cablecard in my DVR solve the problem?


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coo1enuf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ..why I can not find WNBC HD. I checked their web site and they do broadcast in HD. So, I am assuming the TWC has to pass it through to me, correct? I understand your short answer about the other channels. So, does getting a cablecard in my DVR solve the problem?



I don't know if a TW cable card will interact with your Sony DVR.


There are some posters here that utilize cable cards that should chime in. One guy here, (forgot his name-- I'm a doctor Jim or some type of Star Trek reference is in his signature), has a cable card and he gets a bunch of channels with a minimum monthly cost and no set top box.


You might want to check out the NY OTA thread for additional reception tips.









http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=275729


----------



## coo1enuf

Ok, thanks for the tips Larry. When I get this figured out I will post back the results. I am sure I am not the only one with this issue.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timewaster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For those of you with the eSATA drive, any updates on how to get the live buffer working with it?



I don't think that is possible yet. If it is that would be news to me. I've tried to rewind programs on more than one occasion before realizing it was live and not recording.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Things to ask about:
> 
> MHD
> 
> A&E-HD
> 
> ESPN2-HD
> 
> FSNY-HD
> 
> Movies OnDemand-HD
> 
> NFL Network-HD (free preview Games)
> 
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> VP Programming & New Business Development



Don't forget about NGC-HD! I'd rather have that than most of the others on your list as far as regular HD programming is concerned.


Also, HGTV and Food TV HD. Get it going TWC!


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Don't forget about NGC-HD! I'd rather have that than most of the others on your list as far as regular HD programming is concerned.
> 
> 
> Also, HGTV and Food TV HD. Get it going TWC!



well, those are the channels that our local TWC have the greatest ability to add.


I'll keep checking up with TWC corporate on NGC, HGTV and Food TV HD.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't think that is possible yet.



Not *yet* and probably *never* under Passport. It's still an open question, as far as I know, whether Passport's replacement, TW Navigator, will offer *any* support for external drives when it's rolled out as early as early or mid-2007.


----------



## mikeM1

Anyone else notice?? The Nets-Det game on ch 708 is an unwatchable *blur*..looks like the signal is being blocked or scrambled in some way. Totally sucks.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice?? The Nets-Det game on ch 708 is an unwatchable *blur*..looks like the signal is being blocked or scrambled in some way. Totally sucks.



Yes, same here in North Flushing. I wonder if it's system wide.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, same here in North Flushing. I wonder if it's system wide.



Probably system-wide. I guess there's not a lot of NETS fans out there in AVS-land.


----------



## coo1enuf

Wellll, had a long talk with TWC Hudson Valley. The net of it is that WNBC HD is not being broadcast yet to them. This time it is not TWC fault, only took talking to 6 people in support to get an answer. Other HD channels like TNT and Discovery are only available with digital conversion. I will be getting a cablecard to put in my Sony DHG-HDD250 DVR and have switched from Standard service which I have had for years to the DTV Basic service. Less money, more channels and best of all HD. The cable guy is coming out Thursday AM so I will post once that is done. IF all goes well I will get to see the Rutgers game Thursday night!!


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coo1enuf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wellll, had a long talk with TWC Hudson Valley. The net of it is that WNBC HD is not being broadcast yet to them. This time it is not TWC fault, only took talking to 6 people in support to get an answer. Other HD channels like TNT and Discovery are only available with digital conversion. I will be getting a cablecard to put in my Sony DHG-HDD250 DVR and have switched from Standard service which I have had for years to the DTV Basic service. Less money, more channels and best of all HD. The cable guy is coming out Thursday AM so I will post once that is done. IF all goes well I will get to see the Rutgers game Thursday night!!



Warning - we don't know yet if we're getting the Rutgers game in HD.


First, you'll need the HDxtra pack (INHD, HDNet, ESPNHD), since if the game is in HD, it would be on INHD.


Second - there's no guarantee that TWC is even getting the game in HD... and it probably won't show up in the guide on the HD channels if we are...


Just to make sure you know...


----------



## HDTV Dude

Yes the Yes channel also sucked here too last night in the upper east side. I noticed this morning that Inhd2 was removed as promised despite no mention of a replacement HD channel and TWCNYC knowing that Inhd2 would still be available to them until the end of the month. It looks like we'll be very lucky just to get A&E HD in January 2007 as a replacement channel. As TWC would say to the HD community "beggars can't be choosey".


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV Dude* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes the Yes channel also sucked here too last night in the upper east side. I noticed this morning that Inhd2 was removed as promised despite no mention of a replacement HD channel and TWCNYC knowing that Inhd2 would still be available to them until the end of the month. It looks like we'll be very lucky just to get A&E HD in January 2007 as a replacement channel. As TWC would say to the HD community "beggars can't be choosey".



YES continues to look *awful* this morning...scrambled, and unwatchable. Shouldn't take THAT long to *fix* the damn thing!


----------



## coo1enuf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Warning - we don't know yet if we're getting the Rutgers game in HD.
> 
> 
> First, you'll need the HDxtra pack (INHD, HDNet, ESPNHD), since if the game is in HD, it would be on INHD.
> 
> 
> Second - there's no guarantee that TWC is even getting the game in HD... and it probably won't show up in the guide on the HD channels if we are...
> 
> 
> Just to make sure you know...




Thanks, There is a "Special" for TWC Hudson Valley for that network. On Channel 199 from Sunday at noon until Thursday at midnight they are opening it up for a preview. TWC did not say whether it was HD or not. Either way I get to see the game but do wish it was in HD.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *d3193* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I know this is off-topic, and I apologize, but don't know where else to ask this question.
> 
> 
> Does TWC carry the FM radio band? i.e. can i connect the cable to my receiver antenna input to get FM reception?
> 
> I live in the concrete jungle of midtown and get terrible multipath with any sort of inside antenna.



Oh, they have something FAR better! There are about 50 or so channels of music, broken down by genre that are digital AND without commercials or talk. Channels 600-650. Oh, you DO have to have a STB and subscribe to the right package that has them.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

FWIW, I just checked YESHD, looked just fine. They did announce that InHD2 was going away "after 12/27." Well, it's gone, I mean they don't even list the channel anymore in the guide. Funny as last night I saw InHD2 had scheduled shows for the next 6 days. As I understand it, this is a combining of the 2 channels into one, so it would SEEM we'd get to see everything we would have seen on 2 channels only with much less frequent showings. Of course, the obvious big question is what will they replace it with seeing as how it WAS a part of a for pay tier, not a "free" channel.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> FWIW, I just checked YESHD, looked just fine. .



Correct. I just took a look myself, and they FINALLY have fixed the problem.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> FWIW, I just checked YESHD, looked just fine. They did announce that InHD2 was going away "after 12/27." Well, it's gone, I mean they don't even list the channel anymore in the guide. Funny as last night I saw InHD2 had scheduled shows for the next 6 days. As I understand it, this is a combining of the 2 channels into one, so it would SEEM we'd get to see everything we would have seen on 2 channels only with much less frequent showings. Of course, the obvious big question is what will they replace it with seeing as how it WAS a part of a for pay tier, not a "free" channel.



And on the Weather Channel "crawl" this morning, there's NO mention....NOTHING!...about a channel to replace the removed INHD2.


----------



## ob3

Not sure if this was posted yet....

Good news...


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coo1enuf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks, There is a "Special" for TWC Hudson Valley for that network. On Channel 199 from Sunday at noon until Thursday at midnight they are opening it up for a preview. TWC did not say whether it was HD or not. Either way I get to see the game but do wish it was in HD.




O I know about that.


Same thing in NYC.

(I figured that part was obvious already)


Although I heard the channel would be available until Saturday 8pm (right before the giants game)



My point was no guarantee of HD.... 199 wont be HD


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coo1enuf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the answer Larry but that still does not answer why I can not find WNBC HD. I checked their web site and they do broadcast in HD. So, I am assuming the TWC has to pass it through to me, correct? I understand your short answer about the other channels. So, does getting a cablecard in my DVR solve the problem?



Yes and no cool, The cable card will help you and hurt you. You said you are using TWC. Which I am assuming you are paying for basic analog service. NO DTV at all. That is the only way to explain you being able to plug into your other TV with service and not your new HDTV. You might have to make changes, You order DTV basic package (more $ #1), then you can plug in a service you subscribe to and get all the "FREE" HD channels. But that will not give you the other HD channels you want, you would have to upgrade to DTV value(more $ #2). Now you should be able to see all channels as long as you have the proper decoders in your TV. If you do not, you won't be seeing any of the "DIGITAL" channels. But these cable cos are so sneaky that they might block a good amount of their channels so you would have to purchase a STB(more$#3)


This is where the cable card comes into the picture. As for the Cable card, you can actually save money by using one. TWC comes in installs it into your TV or DVR, in your case the DVR will act like a STB for you. (more$ #4)This doesn't come cheap. You might have no choice but to get DTV value service to use the cable card. But instead of the $10 a month for a STB, the card is only $2/month. Problem about using DVR as the first connection, now you have to use, component or HDMI cables to see HD shows.


All this is on an assumption of what your TWC package.


----------



## Berk32

If you go thru the channel diagnostics and check the correct frequency and program # (639 - 002) InHD2 is still being sent.....

Haven't found a replacement yet...


----------



## coo1enuf

Hmmmmm, I spoke to the TWC guy at length. He told me my standard analog service would stay the same since that is what they send down the line unscrambled. If you opt for "antenna" only they put a filter on your line at the box like they do good old HBO on channel 3. All the DTV is handled via the cablecard or set top box for decoding. Your "address" only decodes what you pay for, just like the satellite stuff.


So, I can keep what I have running into my Sony A2000 and other SD TV's today and nothing changes. With the cablecard supposedly I will pick up TNT, Discovery, the Broadcast channels, Universal - etc HD. What I do not get is the HD Premium - HBOHD, INHD, INHD2, HDNet Movies, HD Net and ESPN-HD. I am not sure what these all have but I would only care about ESPN HD during football season for the Monday night game. Otherwise I do not watch ESPN or just rarely so I could live with just the regular SD version. I will update and let you all know how the cablecard install goes tomorrow.


The interesting thing was the $'s. I actually am saving about $3 a month by switching to the DTV valuepak from Analog Tier 3 and am getting more channels. Most of the additional channels do not appear to be of any real value to my family. Very strange considering the savings includes the $1.75 "extra" I have to pay for the cablecard lease per month.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coo1enuf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm, I spoke to the TWC guy at length. He told me my standard analog service would stay the same since that is what they send down the line unscrambled. If you opt for "antenna" only they put a filter on your line at the box like they do good old HBO on channel 3. All the DTV is handled via the cablecard or set top box for decoding. Your "address" only decodes what you pay for, just like the satellite stuff.
> 
> 
> So, I can keep what I have running into my Sony A2000 and other SD TV's today and nothing changes. With the cablecard supposedly I will pick up TNT, Discovery, the Broadcast channels, Universal - etc HD. What I do not get is the HD Premium - HBOHD, INHD, INHD2, HDNet Movies, HD Net and ESPN-HD. I am not sure what these all have but I would only care about ESPN HD during football season for the Monday night game. Otherwise I do not watch ESPN or just rarely so I could live with just the regular SD version. I will update and let you all know how the cablecard install goes tomorrow.
> 
> 
> The interesting thing was the $'s. I actually am saving about $3 a month by switching to the DTV valuepak from Analog Tier 3 and am getting more channels. Most of the additional channels do not appear to be of any real value to my family. Very strange considering the savings includes the $1.75 "extra" I have to pay for the cablecard lease per month.



See Cool, it is just like I wrote you have to order the DTV to get the remainders of the channels, seems like you had a good CSR. However, you blew me away with paying less by ordering more. (The NBC HD issue still had me questioning HOW? but I guess all is solvled so who cares now)Good for you! The only reason I could think you are paying less is because one box is included with DTVvalue pack since you don't use a box they readjusted the rate to a lower fee. Either way congrats on the upgrade. It might be the worse thing for you because it gives you more options to watch for you and the family then pure analog access giave you. If you surf enough yoiu will find something to watch unless you are not really a TV person then it won't change your habits at all.


When I first switched to DTV it increased my bill, but that is with a box. I am in the TWC of NYC area and they have our rate at $58.95 for the DTVpack if we do the math my service would be 49 with out the box and that would be close to the price that I was paying for analog a few years back. Now you are getting all channels in DTV, so you should see a difference in quality. Even you only watch ESPN for footvball. Just plan to order it in August and cancel in Dec. Because judging by you viewing habits the other HDextra channels might would not be worth spending $9per for the other 7 months. Especially since it is only 4 channels right now.


Good luck with the new TV.


----------



## AndyHDTV

I wonder if TWC will give us discount on HDExtra until they add something.

Since it is now missing a channel we deserve a discount without having to ask for it.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I wonder if TWC will give us discount on HDExtra until they add something.
> 
> Since it is now missing a channel we deserve a discount without having to ask for it.



Indeed
















Nothing like kicking that sleeping dog









Didn't we already beat this to the ground?


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Indeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing like kicking that sleeping dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't we already beat this to the ground?



get up you lousy mutt!!!!!! We can never beat anything enought here at AVS form!!!!!!! LL I know you aren't new so you of all people should know that


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Indeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing like kicking that sleeping dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't we already beat this to the ground?



Last time on "TWC and the consumers who thinks they own a piece"

Since there is at least 5,000 TWC subscribers who might have posted at a min one post here Nutty calls for a writing campaign. "Why pay for 5 if we are getting 4" People argue but some people write. Get automated response but the more that write the better. Still waiting for shut down which was this week. All are waiting for bill to see if fee is changed, if it isn't we start to write again. This time the DIOTT. Rumors are rabid. A&EHD, MHD, ESPN2, are enroute. BUT WHEN? Last one being more of a dream. But to have to pay for A&EHD or any netwrok that is similcasting thier SD feed and making it HD is not a good replacement for INHD2 a full true HD channel/ . MHD or ESPN2 would be the only channels that would be worhth paying extra for.

Now you are caught up. This where are we know was brought to you by Pepsi, the choice of ME, GULP!


----------



## coreynyc

Anyone having serious pixellating issues on National Geographic, ch 65???


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone having serious pixellating issues on National Geographic, ch 65???



I just put it on to check for you (watching a great Knicks game) but it appears to be fine. I am, however, having a brutally slow Road Runner night.


----------



## coreynyc

I normally have a sporadic (every minute or so) problem, but tonight it was constant. Then I called to complain and it seems to be back to sporadic.


They wanted to send someone to check it out but I told them if its only 1 channel, the problem is probably on their end.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just put it on to check for you (watching a great Knicks game) but it appears to be fine. I am, however, having a brutally slow Road Runner night.


----------



## LL3HD

If you're able to set up a house call _at your convenience_, it can't hurt. It's always good to make sure that all is right at your end.


----------



## coreynyc

Yeah but first appt available was Sunday, can'tt want to sit around and wait for them this wknd. Maybe I'll schedule something for next week. I am under the assumption that a 1 channel problem is something on their end.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you're able to set up a house call _at your convenience_, it can't hurt. It's always good to make sure that all is right at your end.


----------



## jbaum

I just lost INHD2 (channnel 722) tonight. CSR(at ext 1247) at TWC doesn't have any idea what happened.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbaum* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just lost INHD2 (channnel 722) tonight. CSR(at ext 1247) at TWC doesn't have any idea what happened.



The channel is going offline everywhere midnight 12/31.


There was no official word from TWC when it would be taken down... nor what will be replacing it... We've been trying to figure that out...


(don't bother calling CSR about this... they have no idea INHD2 was shutting down to beign with)


----------



## QMAN71

Just checked this morning and the free preview of HBO, SHO, CMAX, and Starz is active, including the HD channels.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> O I know about that.
> 
> 
> Same thing in NYC.
> 
> (I figured that part was obvious already)
> 
> 
> Although I heard the channel would be available until Saturday 8pm (right before the giants game)
> 
> 
> 
> My point was no guarantee of HD.... 199 wont be HD



While I think you have a reasonable assumption, I know of no technical barrier to them putting a HD channel on 199. I doubt there's anything magical about the 700 series.


Speaking for NFLNet, do we know if they DO HD at all? I ask because they have the final Giants game this weekend, and we know that WNBC HD 704 will carry the game. BUT, I notice that the info does NOT say "HDTV." So I'm guessing it's SD because they aren't actually covering it themselves, they are just rebroadcasting the NFLNet live broadcast.


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> While I think you have a reasonable assumption, I know of no technical barrier to them putting a HD channel on 199. I doubt there's anything magical about the 700 series.
> 
> 
> Speaking for NFLNet, do we know if they DO HD at all? I ask because they have the final Giants game this weekend, and we know that WNBC HD 704 will carry the game. BUT, I notice that the info does NOT say "HDTV." So I'm guessing it's SD because they aren't actually covering it themselves, they are just rebroadcasting the NFLNet live broadcast.



There was a TWC ad in the Staten Island Advance last week stating that the Giants game would be in HD on 704.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That's what i figured... was never completely sure...
> 
> 
> never really bothered me though....



...still happens to me on occasion with the latest update. Not sure what causes it i particular.


Note -- this problem will go away if you use the component inputs/outputs instead of the HDMI. You will not notice a major difference in picture quality.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't think that is possible yet. If it is that would be news to me. I've tried to rewind programs on more than one occasion before realizing it was live and not recording.



Here's how the live buffer comes back:

Fill up the external drive. Delete some stuff on the internal drive.


Having the external drive full with free space on the internal drive will cause the next program to be recorded on the internal drive.


Once something starts recording on your internal drive (no matter how short it is), your live buffer will magically return. But it will stick around only until you reboot or record something on your external drive again.


For me, now that I've had the external drive for a few months, it's like rolling the dice. Sometimes it magically (and happily) appears, and others it's just gone....


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> They did announce that InHD2 was going away "after 12/27." Well, it's gone, I mean they don't even list the channel anymore in the guide. Funny as last night I saw InHD2 had scheduled shows for the next 6 days.



INHD2 is being shut down officially, I believe on 1/1/07. But TWC took it away from us a few days early.


Note that for those advanced users who know how to tune the channel in DIAG mode, it's still being broadcast to us, we just can't tune to it directly, nor can we record on it with our DVRs, but it's still there if you want to watch it. When I tuned to it last night, they were running near constant spots informing viewers that the channels are being combined into one.


----------



## DNINE

TWNYC never returned my email regarding the loss of INHD2. This didn't surprise me at all.


----------



## AndyHDTV

 http://www.tvpredictions.com/texasbowl122806.htm 


Time Warner: No Texas Bowl In HDTV

The cable operator will only air the game in standard definition.

By Phillip Swann


Washington, D.C. (December 28, 2006) -- Time Warner Cable said yesterday that it will not air tonight's Texas Bowl in High-Definition TV.


The game, which will feature Rutgers vs Kansas State, will be broadcast tonight at 8 p.m. ET by the NFL Network.


Time Warner will broadcast the game in standard definition as part of a free preview week offered by the NFL Network. The league-owned channel extended the free preview to Time Warner and Cablevision because the cable operators have refused to carry it full-time, saying the NFL is asking for too much money.


As of last week, Time Warner said it wasn't sure if it would include the HD broadcast of the Texas Bowl as part of the free preview. However, a company spokeswoman told TVPredictions.com yesterday that it will not offer the game in high-def.


Cablevision is expected to air the game only in standard definition as well.


However, Comcast, the nation's largest cable operator, is expected to broadcast the game in high-def. In addition, EchoStar, which carries the NFL Network HD full-time, will offer the high-def broadcast.


DIRECTV is also expected to air the game in high-def on channel 95. A DIRECTV spokesman could not be reached late yesterday to confirm that, but the HD broadcast is listed on the satcaster's on-screen programming guide.


----------



## coo1enuf

This info is for anyone that may need it. I had TWC add the cablecard to my Sony DHG DVR. The cable person was here less then 15 minutes from start to finish. I now have all the "free" HD channels in the 700 band all the numbering matches the TWC line-up numbers as would be expected. I also have the music channels but have to figure that out. It is not playing thru the HDMI cable going to my tv. Thanks for all the assistance.


----------



## Manatus

^Congrats, cool1enuf, on getting your setup to work. Are you aware, though, that your solution may have a rather short lifespan? That's because TWCNYC is planning to implement Switched Digital Video ("SDV") in the fairly near term, and the current generation of cablecards will not work with SDV. Future cablecard models will, presumably, support SDV, but will your Sony DVR accept them?


----------



## Berk32

INHD2 has been taken off the TWC website channel listing.


Still no sign of a replacement


----------



## coo1enuf

Well, manatus I will cross that bridge when I come to it. The cable person that came this moring said I would be able to get a new card late in 2007 that supports all the "on demand" and other 2 way conversations that give you options. Anyway from what he said it is all in the cablecard and not my dvr. Plus TWC Hudson Valley is the last to get most of the technology upgrade. Lots of folks up here are on one of the Dish networks. Plus right now we do not have a real phone company with Frontier. Their service is terrible and there is no TV service planned in the near to mid future over their lines. They are VERY slow to update infrastructure so TWC has no one to push them to do better. Cable modem is slow lots of times too and calling gets you nothing, just have to wait it out.


----------



## mabrym

Why am I getting Cinemax and Showtime? Is there a free preview?


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mabrym* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Why am I getting Cinemax and Showtime? Is there a free preview?



Yes, I believe it's for a couple of days. Now if there were only something to watch on them.


----------



## ob3

I was just going to ask about the additional channells....

Last night i was flipping the channels and noticed i was receiving ch 80 (HBO) and STARZ/FLIX too, along with a host of others..


I was worried I was going to be charged, or that my son found the remote and purchased some PPV











I was not pleased seeing 60+ year old group masterbaters on HBO at 11:15pm, YUCK


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, I believe it's for a couple of days. Now if there were only something to watch on them.



Depends on your taste, doesn't it? I don't do Cinemax, but noticed they are running Syriana and King Kong on the HD channel.


Here's a FWIW tidbit, 2 days ago I tried to schedule those 2 for recording, but the system said I couldn't do that. Once the channel opened up, I could set them to record.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Depends on your taste, doesn't it? I don't do Cinemax, but noticed they are running Syriana and King Kong on the HD channel..



I know, I know, one man's ceiling is another man's floor... but if I see that monkey climb the Empire State building one more time









And Bore-eee-anna?? Geeze. How full of himself is this guy GC. You'd think he would have added an actual story to all of those beautiful locations







but I'm sure there are plenty who enjoyed this bizzaro self hating-- hang our heads in shame-- farce. But I'm ranting again, pardon me.








I really have enjoyed the additions of Cmax and Starzz to our HD line up. It's just that there's been a programming lull.


----------



## Berk32

 http://www.qgazette.com/news/2006/1213/PDF/page_49.pdf


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> http://www.qgazette.com/news/2006/1213/PDF/page_49.pdf



Or you could just scroll to 8pm on channel 704 for tomorrow night and see that the game is scheduled.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Or you could just scroll to 8pm on channel 704 for tomorrow night and see that the game is scheduled.



Well the guide doesn't say "HDTV" - some people were worried that WNBC wouldn't have the HD feed


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well the guide doesn't say "HDTV" - some people were worried that WNBC wouldn't have the HD feed



ahh, never even considered that. boy would i be pissed if i tuned to 704 to find an SD broadcast of a Saturday night NFL game!


----------



## SRFast

on my CableCard, but not on the 8300HD. Strange.


Regards....JL


----------



## HDTV Dude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Manatus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ^Congrats, cool1enuf, on getting your setup to work. Are you aware, though, that your solution may have a rather short lifespan? That's because TWCNYC is planning to implement Switched Digital Video ("SDV") in the fairly near term, and the current generation of cablecards will not work with SDV. Future cablecard models will, presumably, support SDV, but will your Sony DVR accept them?




Hey Manatus,


Could you please tell me how did you hear that TWCNYC will be implementing SDV in 2007?


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV Dude* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey Manatus,
> 
> 
> Could you please tell me how did you hear that TWCNYC will be implementing SDV in 2007?



I haven't heard that, though the phrase I used ("fairly near term") allows for that and other possibilities.


----------



## LL3HD

Anyone know

Berk32?

Anyone?


So I see the 9 PM KNICKS game is listed at 10PM on MSG as in progress.

I know MSG2 is carrying it from the beginning. Do we get MSG2 and where is it?

Or, is it on any other channel that we get?

I found it on the NBA channels- the 400s-- but I believe those are by subscription only.


TIA


----------



## LL3HD









Well that's just dandy. I just checked the 400 channels (409) again to see if the KNICKS game was available. Wouldn't you just know it-- I'm getting all of the other channels (guess it's part of some special preview thing) but the KNICKS game is blocked out.


----------



## scherer326

I have Time Warner in NYC. Probelm with audio


Here is my problem:


* HDMI cable running from 40v2500 to Scientific Atlanta 8300 HD DVR (STB)

* fiber optic cable (digital audio) running from STB to dolby digital/DTS receiver

* pair of red/white cables (I used this on my old plasma to get regular sound when the STB was set to dolby digital)


before this tv, on my old plasma with the STB set to dolby digital and the HDMI cable plugged in, I was able to have sound coming from the tv or the av receiver. I could watch a movie in dolby digital 5.1/dts coming from the av receiver or if wanted to watch it from the tv speakers instead I could turn up the volume on the tv and it would work. FYI... I had a pair of red/white cables running from the STB output to a tv input to get the audio from the tv speakers when not wanting to use the av receiver.


Now I cant get that. I either have to set the STB settings to HDMI where I get sound from the tv, but no dolby digital 5.1/dts from the receiver. Or I set the STB to dolby digital and get dolby digital 5.1/DTS from the av receiver but nothing coming from the tv.


Can I not get dolby digital 5.1 with HDMI plugged into the tv and a fiber optic audio cable running to the av receiver. Do I have to switch my STB output from dolby digital to HDMI everytime I want to watch a movie in dolby digital 5.1 from the receiver. I was using a red/white cable to get sound to the tv before, how can I do it with the 40v2500. Where do I plug the red/white cable on the my new LCD.


Am I doing something wrong here.


PLEASE HELP!!!


How can I get this to work on the tv.


----------



## cap_167




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone know
> 
> Berk32?
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> 
> So I see the 9 PM KNICKS game is listed at 10PM on MSG as in progress.
> 
> I know MSG2 is carrying it from the beginning. Do we get MSG2 and where is it?
> 
> Or, is it on any other channel that we get?
> 
> I found it on the NBA channels- the 400s-- but I believe those are by subscription only.
> 
> 
> TIA



Channel 60


----------



## nuttyinnyc

712 in progress


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scherer326* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have Time Warner in NYC. Probelm with audio
> 
> 
> Here is my problem:
> 
> 
> * HDMI cable running from 40v2500 to Scientific Atlanta 8300 HD DVR (STB)
> 
> * fiber optic cable (digital audio) running from STB to dolby digital/DTS receiver
> 
> * pair of red/white cables (I used this on my old plasma to get regular sound when the STB was set to dolby digital)
> 
> 
> before this tv, on my old plasma with the STB set to dolby digital and the HDMI cable plugged in, I was able to have sound coming from the tv or the av receiver. I could watch a movie in dolby digital 5.1/dts coming from the av receiver or if wanted to watch it from the tv speakers instead I could turn up the volume on the tv and it would work. FYI... I had a pair of red/white cables running from the STB output to a tv input to get the audio from the tv speakers when not wanting to use the av receiver.
> 
> 
> Now I cant get that. I either have to set the STB settings to HDMI where I get sound from the tv, but no dolby digital 5.1/dts from the receiver. Or I set the STB to dolby digital and get dolby digital 5.1/DTS from the av receiver but nothing coming from the tv.
> 
> 
> Can I not get dolby digital 5.1 with HDMI plugged into the tv and a fiber optic audio cable running to the av receiver. Do I have to switch my STB output from dolby digital to HDMI everytime I want to watch a movie in dolby digital 5.1 from the receiver. I was using a red/white cable to get sound to the tv before, how can I do it with the 40v2500. Where do I plug the red/white cable on the my new LCD.
> 
> 
> Am I doing something wrong here.
> 
> 
> PLEASE HELP!!!
> 
> 
> How can I get this to work on the tv.



with this TV you have to set the oudio out, the back fire bewing you can't be running speaker and surround sound at the same time.


----------



## scherer326

what do you mean by set the "audio out"


----------



## nuttyinnyc

to ease nervers, There were comercials from NBC on each network that the HDTV game in its entirity The game there was an NFLnet game but is similCSQTLOSEDRKLKKLL


----------



## nycnigel

Could someone confirm/deny/amend the following list for brooklyn's TWC HD channels. Thanks for your help.


PREMIUM HD Channels

701 HBO HD

703 Showtime HD

719 Cinemax HD

720 Starz HD


FREE HD CHANNELS

702 WCBS HDTV

704 WNBC HDTV

705 WNYW HD

707 WABC HDTV

708 YES HD (HD Specials)

709 Universal HD

710 TNT in HD

711 WPIX-HD

712 MSG HD (HD Specials)

713 Thirteen HD

741 SportsNet NY HD


PAY HD CHANNELS

706 Discovery HD Theater

721 INHD

723 HDNet Movies

724 HD Net

725 ESPN-HD


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nycnigel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Could someone confirm/deny/amend the following list for brooklyn's TWC HD channels. Thanks for your help.
> 
> 
> PREMIUM HD Channels
> 
> 701 HBO HD
> 
> 703 Showtime HD
> 
> 719 Cinemax HD
> 
> 720 Starz HD
> 
> 
> FREE HD CHANNELS
> 
> 702 WCBS HDTV
> 
> 704 WNBC HDTV
> 
> 705 WNYW HD
> 
> 707 WABC HDTV
> 
> 708 YES HD (HD Specials)
> 
> 709 Universal HD
> 
> 710 TNT in HD
> 
> 711 WPIX-HD
> 
> 712 MSG HD (HD Specials)
> 
> 713 Thirteen HD
> 
> 741 SportsNet NY HD
> 
> 
> PAY HD CHANNELS
> 
> 706 Discovery HD Theater
> 
> 721 INHD
> 
> 723 HDNet Movies
> 
> 724 HD Net
> 
> 725 ESPN-HD




706 Discovery is not a Pay HD channel


However, some things should be changing on 1/1


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cap_167* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Channel 60



Thanks,







appreciate the info but it doesn't matter now, since it's after 10 and it's finally on 712.


I could've sworn that I checked 60 earlier and there was some political snoozer on.










Just checking 60 out now and _whew_,







looks like a dirty fish tank is between my TV and me.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone know
> 
> Berk32?
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> 
> So I see the 9 PM KNICKS game is listed at 10PM on MSG as in progress.
> 
> I know MSG2 is carrying it from the beginning. Do we get MSG2 and where is it?
> 
> Or, is it on any other channel that we get?
> 
> I found it on the NBA channels- the 400s-- but I believe those are by subscription only.
> 
> 
> TIA



Why can't people figure out to go to www.msgnetwork.com to find out what channel MSG2 or FSNY2 is...


----------



## nycnigel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 706 Discovery is not a Pay HD channel
> 
> 
> However, some things should be changing on 1/1



Thanks. I might give up the pay channels. I only got it for the world cup which is long gone now. If they got espn2hd and showed uefa champions league on the hd feed then id be tempted to keep it. ill await 1/1 and decide then.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Why can't people figure out to go to www.msgnetwork.com to find out what channel MSG2 or FSNY2 is...



People ?









I guess I'm people.










What can I tell you, you're right. I was taking the easy route. At least I thought it was. I figured I'd drop a dime here for a quickie response. Thought someone here might have the info on their fingertips.









Besides, going on that MSG site just reminds me of what I hate the most about the KNICKS.


----------



## broadwayblue

Any update on possible new channels to be added on 1/1? The TWC HD thread says A&E HD, MHD and ESPN2 HD are being added on a couple systems. Would sure be nice if they threw us a bone for new years! With my luck we'll get A&E and I'll probably never have a reason to watch it.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scherer326* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Now I cant get that. I either have to set the STB settings to HDMI where I get sound from the tv, but no dolby digital 5.1/dts from the receiver. Or I set the STB to dolby digital and get dolby digital 5.1/DTS from the av receiver but nothing coming from the tv.



Actually, this scenario happened with the rollout of the 2.5.066 Passport software. Truth be told, I LIKE it much better this way! Means I can leave the audio on my TV to ON. 80% of the time I use my AVR, so I'm getting audio from my AVR but not the TV. Late at night, I can shut the AVR down and change the 8300 to HDMI. Bingo, sound from the TV. I do NOT have to ALSO go into the TV settings and unmute it with several button presses.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> People ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'm people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What can I tell you, you're right. I was taking the easy route. At least I thought it was. I figured I'd drop a dime here for a quickie response. Thought someone here might have the info on their fingertips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, going on that MSG site just reminds me of what I hate the most about the KNICKS.



Might want to try the search function in the guide!


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Might want to try the search function in the guide!



That doesn't work - MSG2 games aren't listed in the guide - it won't say "NBA Basketball" on the right channel


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Actually, this scenario happened with the rollout of the 2.5.066 Passport software. Truth be told, I LIKE it much better this way! Means I can leave the audio on my TV to ON. 80% of the time I use my AVR, so I'm getting audio from my AVR but not the TV. Late at night, I can shut the AVR down and change the 8300 to HDMI. Bingo, sound from the TV. I do NOT have to ALSO go into the TV settings and unmute it with several button presses.



Very true. I've discovered this little *trick* TOO.


----------



## Berk32

Check out NFL Network 199 program guide...


TWC updated it to end at 8pm... and they've included their own special message for the 8pm slot.


Nice of them to be informative


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Might want to try the search function in the guide!

















LOL, I really get a kick out of this place (AVS in general).


There's tremendous information, opinions, etc. but most of all- there are always some good laughs. Some of the best chuckles, I've enjoyed, usually come from a poster that had no intent of providing hilarity _and I'm really not b_eing sarcastic or picking on anyone here. I'm just throwing a general thanks out there for the laughs.










Thanks anyway Riverside_guy, perhaps I wasn't clear in my original queries last night.










Thanks Berk32 for the succinct correct answer(s).


----------



## Berk32

wnbc made the switch at 8pm right on time.. (i was worried they'd stick with the funeral)


and nfl network was pulled as scheduled.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> wnbc made the switch at 8pm right on time.. (i was worried they'd stick with the funeral)
> 
> 
> and nfl network was pulled as scheduled.



Picture quality looks very good- much better than the FOX HD pq.

No Dolby Digital, that stinks.


----------



## LL3HD

Not for nothing, but speaking of the audio, anyone watching the game hear the clown that's burping into one of the "wild microphones?

















I thought it was Collins but _with further review_







I'm pretty sure it's a drunken fan.


----------



## LL3HD

Ha, Grumble just made a reference regarding the indigestion noises.







Too funny, maybe it's a good thing that it's not DD.


----------



## Berk32

I've been watching the weather channel a bit tonight....


And I finally just saw a message from TWCNYC


"Attn HD Customers: Effective December 27th, Ch 722 INHD2 will no longer be available"


(special messages tend to appear right after commercial breaks)



Thats it...........



I later saw the old message for MSG/YES/Cinemax/Starz HD.....


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Well, looks like my days of relying on the HDTV banner are over! The NFLNet rebroadcast game on NBC sure was HD. Good thing they somehow barely managed to win the game!


Of course, it was all those NFLNet commercials that got me! Not sure how all of you reacted, but I find myself more and more siding with TWC and against NFLNet.


It sure is looking like the won't come up with a replacement for InHD2 by tomorrow.


We seem to have several lists of what HD content we get, but it might be more useful to document what we do NOT get. So let's start a list of what we do NOT get, so here's a first stab:


MHD

National Geographic HD

A&E HD

VOD

MOD (PPV)


BTW, I'm not talking about what we would LIKE to see/have, just what DOES exist that we can't see. What am i missing?


----------



## nuttyinnyc

Espn2 & food net HD. That may be it, I heard there was suppose to be a Slueth HD but I think that was more a WANT then a available channel/ There really isn

t that many channels out there.

DTV has all those exclussive HD (horror, Classic, comedy or something like that) channels, but I don't think we could get those.


----------



## MatthewR

those NFL channel commercials were just obnoxious. do they even have an HD simulcast of that channel? if not then there's no way i'd pay for it.


----------



## tscola

Right now, CinemaxHD and StarzHD have gone missing, and INHD2 is back.


This is obviously temporary (well, at least the INHD2 part is temporary), but really, is this any way to run a cable network?


----------



## nycnigel

......drum roll..........what will we get?


----------



## nuttyinnyc

List of satellite and cable high-definition channels

As of December 2006, the following satellite and cable high-definition networks exist:



[edit] Basic services

A&E HD

Discovery HD Theater

ESPN HD

ESPN2 HD

Food Network HD

HDNet/HDNet Movies

The History Channel HD (launching early 2007)

HGTV

INHD/INHD2

MHD

National Geographic Channel HD

NBA TV HD

NFL Network HD

Outdoor Channel 2 HD

TNT HD

Universal HD


Regional Sports Networks

Comcast SportsNet HD (Philadelphia, Baltimore/Washington)

FSN HD

MSG Network in HDTV (New York, New Jersey, Connecticut, Pennsylvania)

NESN HD (New England area)

YES-HD (New York Yankees)


Premium services

Cinemax HD

HBO HD

Showtime HD

Starz HD


----------



## nuttyinnyc

wow, what a flashback we went beack to 3 months oag when MSG and YES were HD speciial channels and Staz and max didn't exist. HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!or should I say happty october?


----------



## nuttyinnyc

Yes it is, they want people to go out, have fun and not watch HDTV today. As long as CBS is still on from 1-4 I am happy.


----------



## nuttyinnyc

fixed


----------



## nycnigel

SportsNet NY HD. Is that our regional FSN channel?


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone having serious pixellating issues on National Geographic, ch 65???



Yes at times


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nycnigel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> SportsNet NY HD. Is that our regional FSN channel?



no - its the mets channel.


Fox Sports NY is the regional FSN channel - TWC does not yet have the HD channel for it yet (although MSGHD is also technically part of the FSN family, you wont find much FSN national programming there anymore).


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've been watching the weather channel a bit tonight....
> 
> 
> And I finally just saw a message from TWCNYC
> 
> 
> "Attn HD Customers: Effective December 27th, Ch 722 INHD2 will no longer be available"
> 
> 
> (special messages tend to appear right after commercial breaks)
> 
> 
> 
> Thats it...........



That is =*old*= news. That message was on the WC crawl on the 27th.


----------



## TheDaveMan

Does anybody know how long the free movie channel previews is scheduled to last?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That is =*old*= news. That message was on the WC crawl on the 27th.



Well.. obviously its old news...


(part of my point)


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well.. obviously its old news...
> 
> 
> (part of my point)



You said you "just" saw it. That's part of =my= point.


----------



## cap_167




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheDaveMan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anybody know how long the free movie channel previews is scheduled to last?



I believe it ends Jan 2nd at 3 AM, although you can call them and the automated message system should say something about it, that's how I found out the other day.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That may be it, I heard there was suppose to be a Slueth HD but I think that was more a WANT then a available channel/ There really isn
> 
> t that many channels out there.



Slueth-HD was a anounced channel when Slueth-SD launched in january 2006.


I guess NBC changed their mind, rightfully so.


----------



## vdanau

This may have been discussed, but I was looking on TWCNYC's website and they had enhanced tv listed under the Programming section of the website. It included interactive features on Top Chef 2. as well as caller ID on your tv and everything else thats available in many other TWC markets.




Any idea on when this will actually roll out in NYC? Ive seen NY1 do interactice polls, so the technology needed exists to some degree.


----------



## DNINE

To MY Fellow NY AVS Cronies - Have a happy and healthy HD New year and may all your HD wishes come true.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Indeed, happy, happy to all!


With that input, here is the "what we don't get" list:


MHD

National Geographic HD

A&E HD

VOD

MOD (PPV)

ESPN2 HD

FoodNet HD

History HD

HGTV HD

NBA TV HD

NFLNet HD


It seems to me that "what we have yet to see" are all aimed at very specific audiences. National Geo, History, and A&E are at the top of my list, but others surely would disagree. The point is that it seems to me we are very well represented in HD channels.


Still, I see that 722 (nee InHD2) is still not listed, so no replacement on 01/01.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

One more thing, maybe everyone already knows, but I just discovered 1008. Free VOD for Sundance and TCM, which are two thirds of the channels I most wish started HD service (the other being IFC).


Oh, I also caught that Stargate Atlantis IS starting a HD run on UnHD. So it sure looks like the path I theorized about is happening (NBC-Uni owns SciFi and UnHD, so there IS great potential for SciFi stuff heading for HD on UnHD).


----------



## nycnigel

No new HD Channels in Brooklyn. Guess ill cancel the HDXtra package.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MAB* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> UWS here, cable went out at around 11am. .



Sorry to hear. No problems in Queens.

_Happy New Year to everyone!
_


----------



## HDTV Dude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Indeed, happy, happy to all!
> 
> 
> With that input, here is the "what we don't get" list:
> 
> 
> MHD
> 
> National Geographic HD
> 
> A&E HD
> 
> VOD
> 
> MOD (PPV)
> 
> ESPN2 HD
> 
> FoodNet HD
> 
> History HD
> 
> HGTV HD
> 
> NBA TV HD
> 
> NFLNet HD
> 
> 
> It seems to me that "what we have yet to see" are all aimed at very specific audiences. National Geo, History, and A&E are at the top of my list, but others surely would disagree. The point is that it seems to me we are very well represented in HD channels.
> 
> 
> Still, I see that 722 (nee InHD2) is still not listed, so no replacement on 01/01.



Let's not forget TMC HD and MyNetwork HD.


"Happy New Years to all"


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Indeed, happy, happy to all!
> 
> 
> With that input, here is the "what we don't get" list:
> 
> 
> MHD
> 
> National Geographic HD
> 
> A&E HD
> 
> VOD
> 
> MOD (PPV)
> 
> ESPN2 HD
> 
> FoodNet HD
> 
> History HD
> 
> HGTV HD
> 
> NBA TV HD
> 
> NFLNet HD
> 
> 
> It seems to me that "what we have yet to see" are all aimed at very specific audiences. National Geo, History, and A&E are at the top of my list, but others surely would disagree. The point is that it seems to me we are very well represented in HD channels.
> 
> 
> Still, I see that 722 (nee InHD2) is still not listed, so no replacement on 01/01.



We are also missing WWOR-HD (MyNetworkTV), FSN-NY HD, The Movie Channel HD, and the new Versus-Golf HD channel that is starting this month (no sign of it being added...).



And we have actually do have NBATV HD (every game is on InHD) - NBATVHD does not exist as a 24/7 channel.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> One more thing, maybe everyone already knows, but I just discovered 1008. Free VOD for Sundance and TCM, which are two thirds of the channels I most wish started HD service (the other being IFC).
> 
> 
> Oh, I also caught that Stargate Atlantis IS starting a HD run on UnHD. So it sure looks like the path I theorized about is happening (NBC-Uni owns SciFi and UnHD, so there IS great potential for SciFi stuff heading for HD on UnHD).



Remember River,just because it owns the channel doesn't mean they own the program. The produce BSG, STGA this is why they get the Universal HD treatment as does the short live Medical Investigation. Once HOUSE is in full true Syndicatation, which is 5 years or more. then we can expect to see that on Universalhd and L&O CI or more SVU.



HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL!


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> One more thing, maybe everyone already knows, but I just discovered 1008. Free VOD for Sundance and TCM, which are two thirds of the channels I most wish started HD service (the other being IFC).
> 
> 
> Oh, I also caught that Stargate Atlantis IS starting a HD run on UnHD. So it sure looks like the path I theorized about is happening (NBC-Uni owns SciFi and UnHD, so there IS great potential for SciFi stuff heading for HD on UnHD).



I won't be happy until the new episodes are aired on UniversalHD (or a new SciFi-HD channel) at the same time as the regular new airings.


----------



## nuttyinnyc

they problen with these channels are most of them will be a similcast network, in other words we might just have another TNTHD on our hands. I personally haven't seem many of the problems that people have seen on TNTHD, but many of you have. Do you want more HD at this cost? Why not Better channel choices with better quality? All the music and sports channels aside, These being the only ones that will be worth paying extra for. What would these other channels broadcast that would be HD worthy. (I know breast flopping around on NatGeoHD would look great) These 2 (VOD & MOD (PPV)) are a must have. If these networks have HD only channels these newtworks would look great. Despite the lack of product many say Universal HD has, it looks great. DisvoreryHD is putting money in their HDexclusives and everyone of us has it as a favorite. These channels should do the same or the request for(out cry for)more channels will just change to an outcry of the lack in quality of the product.

Then these TWC would not give a [email protected]#$ because then they truly have used all their bandwith to provide us with a rush job HD channel increase rather then a few quality HD channels that would leave us watching daily and in AWE.


----------



## HDTV Dude

Well it's January 1st and no sight of any new replacement HD channel for the newly defunct Inhd2 channel. I guess the big question that should be on everyone's mind is why it's taking TWC so long to replace Inhd2 with any of the their other newly acquired HD channels like A&E HD, MHD or ESPN2HD. I personally don't have a preference because whatever it is I will watch some of it like I mostly did with Inhd2 and since it was part of a HD package that we all are paying extra for I believe we are entitled to some type of explanation from TWC as to why we are paying the same price for what amounts to a reduction in services. I don't buy the argument that TWC is afraid to say anything until its time because they will be flooded with inquiries about the new channel because not communicating at all to me will create more problems and raise more questions. It's very frustrating for me to see TWCNYC sit by idly while we lose a channel we are expected to pay for and not make any attempt to let us know what their intentions will be. If I am to take into account how poorly they have communicated with us in the past then I can assume absolutely nothing. There's no way of us knowing what and when something will happen unless they tell us or post it on a The Weather Channel crawl. That should not be a way for a major conglomerate like TWC to communicate with it's customers.


----------



## nuttyinnyc

This is all nice and dandy, but complain to them. We all know we are getting screwed. This is in no means being a rude repsponse to you. I am with you HD, but complaining to us gets even more of nothing done. Other then get more people to chat about it here.

At least complaining to them leads to something, SOMETIMES, not always! Like you said they aren't going to do anything until they hear the problem. Then light the phone lines up. Today is NOT the day to do it, Holiday service means 50% crew at best. But maybe they will take notice if we take up the CSR time taking our complaint rather then people that have no service. Then they would know this is a serious NON-Decision that they have to look into. Rebate or new channel. Very easy to figure this one out.


Before you do anything First look at your bill. I was charged 11.62 for the HDcombo pack this month which is billing from 12/25/06-1/25/07. Isn't it normally$15? Could it be the are giving a credit without trying to make themselves look good? I have been use to paying so much that I haven't look at my bill for a while. Let me know about this.


----------



## nycdemmy

Happy New Year. Please Help!!


I woke up this morning with my SA8300 HD box dead. It was plugged in the wall but nothing on the screen. By midday it was working again..the box had the time on it and there was a 1080i icon on it..but nothing on my pioneer 4270 hd. Time Warner service was incredibly UNHELPFUL. I tried connecting with a component connection and that worked fine except it broadcasts only in 480i or 1080i..other stations show up strangely on my screen. When I plug the hdmi connection in again, it gives me the "your hdtv is not hdcp compliant..blah blah blah" WHY!!! I don't get it..it's worked completely fine until today. Did something change? Please help. I don't want to have to go to the 23rd street store and wait for a pointless hour. Please help. Thanks.


D


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nycdemmy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Happy New Year. Please Help!!
> 
> 
> I woke up this morning with my SA8300 HD box dead. It was plugged in the wall but nothing on the screen. By midday it was working again..the box had the time on it and there was a 1080i icon on it..but nothing on my pioneer 4270 hd. Time Warner service was incredibly UNHELPFUL. I tried connecting with a component connection and that worked fine except it broadcasts only in 480i or 1080i..other stations show up strangely on my screen. When I plug the hdmi connection in again, it gives me the "your hdtv is not hdcp compliant..blah blah blah" WHY!!! I don't get it..it's worked completely fine until today. Did something change? Please help. I don't want to have to go to the 23rd street store and wait for a pointless hour. Please help. Thanks.
> 
> 
> D



wow, same thing happened to me with my SA8300 and xbr3.

Checked component & hdmi and got nothing even though the box was on.

I just turned it off and on again and it worked.


----------



## nycdemmy

did you have the hdcp compliance issue as well?


----------



## HDTV Dude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is all nice and dandy, but complain to them. We all know we are getting screwed. This is in no means being a rude repsponse to you. I am with you HD, but complaining to us gets even more of nothing done. Other then get more people to chat about it here.
> 
> At least complaining to them leads to something, SOMETIMES, not always! Like you said they aren't going to do anything until they hear the problem. Then light the phone lines up. Today is NOT the day to do it, Holiday service means 50% crew at best. But maybe they will take notice if we take up the CSR time taking our complaint rather then people that have no service. Then they would know this is a serious NON-Decision that they have to look into. Rebate or new channel. Very easy to figure this one out.
> 
> 
> Before you do anything First look at your bill. I was charged 11.62 for the HDcombo pack this month which is billing from 12/25/06-1/25/07. Isn't it normally$15? Could it be the are giving a credit without trying to make themselves look good? I have been use to paying so much that I haven't look at my bill for a while. Let me know about this.



Well isn't that the whole point to "get more people to chat about it here" and hopefully this will lead them to taking some action by either calling TWCNYC or better yet hitting them where it hurts "in the pocket" by cancelling their HD service for a month. Everyone knows that one individual cannot make a difference but perhaps if enough people who read this thread feel as powerless as we all do then maybe this could get some of them to take some sort of effective action like complaining all at once or threatening to cancel the HD services for a month in protest to this treatment. I will complain to TWCNYC tomorrow morning that there should be a replacement channel for Inhd2 because we all know they have carriage agreements to carry other HD channels that we don't have and I hope you will too and so will everyone else.


----------



## 5w30




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> no - its the mets channel.
> 
> 
> Fox Sports NY is the regional FSN channel - TWC does not yet have the HD channel for it yet (although MSGHD is also technically part of the FSN family, you wont find much FSN national programming there anymore).



It's where you find NY Islanders and NJ Devils hockey home games in HD, and select away games in HD.

It's also the outlet for national Fox Sports Net games, many of them (last season's Pac-10 football, and some basketball) in HD also.


----------



## 5w30




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV Dude* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well isn't that the whole point to "get more people to chat about it here" and hopefully this will lead them to taking some action by either calling TWCNYC or better yet hitting them where it hurts "in the pocket" by cancelling their HD service for a month. Everyone knows that one individual cannot make a difference but perhaps if enough people who read this thread feel as powerless as we all do then maybe this could get some of them to take some sort of effective action like complaining all at once or threatening to cancel the HD services for a month in protest to this treatment. I will complain to TWCNYC tomorrow morning that there should be a replacement channel for Inhd2 because we all know they have carriage agreements to carry other HD channels that we don't have and I hope you will too and so will everyone else.



Good luck. Make the -real-complaint to the city's Department of Information and Technology [DoITT]. Can easily find the information on http://www.nyc.gov


----------



## coreynyc

On pretty much a daily basis, my 8300HD will have the same problem:


While watching a live HD channel, the picture & sound will pause for a second or two and this problem will continue until I reboot the box. Sometimes the problem will end if I switch to a SD channel for a few minutes.


Anyone else with this problem? Do I have a crappy box?


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So let's start a list of what we do NOT get, so here's a first stab:
> 
> 
> MHD
> 
> National Geographic HD
> 
> A&E HD
> 
> VOD
> 
> MOD (PPV)
> 
> 
> BTW, I'm not talking about what we would LIKE to see/have, just what DOES exist that we can't see. What am i missing?



Add The Movie Channel-HD to that list.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> We are also missing WWOR-HD (MyNetworkTV), FSN-NY HD, The Movie Channel HD, and the new Versus-Golf HD channel that is starting this month (no sign of it being added...).
> 
> 
> 
> And we have actually do have NBATV HD (every game is on InHD) - NBATVHD does not exist as a 24/7 channel.



Cool, do we "know" that MyNetworkTV actually has a HD channel? And don't you find it odd that Versus (OLN) has a subchannel in HD, but not it's main channel? Didn't someone post that a lot of FSN content we get via other means? I mean, what could they carry that we don't get?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I won't be happy until the new episodes are aired on UniversalHD (or a new SciFi-HD channel) at the same time as the regular new airings.



While I certainly agree with you on that, it will never happen. I'm pretty sure that when the license was signed, it was clear that SciFi got clear first run specs. Matter of fact, we all kinda assumed Season 3 on UnHD would start right after Season 2 ended. Putting UnHD a half season behind. Wellllllll, season 2 concluded on UnHD and the first BSG I see scheduled looks like it could be a repeat (the first eps scheduled are the 2 part pilot). Then again, that COULD be a kick-off for the major schedule change.


Part of the issue is that the UnHD website is so totally useless. There is not one bit of info on them running SG-Atlantis but they sill show Karen Sisco as a series they carry (it was kinda nothing from nothing, but I love Carla Gugino).


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cool, do we "know" that MyNetworkTV actually has a HD channel? And don't you find it odd that Versus (OLN) has a subchannel in HD, but not it's main channel? Didn't someone post that a lot of FSN content we get via other means? I mean, what could they carry that we don't get?



Yeah, My network went HD at the start of the season. We were just unfortunate enough to not have it added even though it is a Local. But till this day I don't see the rush for it for us. Unless you are totally into Soap Operas, because those 10 hrs a week of HD programing will not be worth using up a full time channel. How many baseball games are on "free TV" ch9 now no more then 20. Us Yankee fans could live with out those games if they gave us a more suitable HD channel.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *5w30* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's where you find NY Islanders and NJ Devils hockey home games in HD, and select away games in HD.
> 
> It's also the outlet for national Fox Sports Net games, many of them (last season's Pac-10 football, and some basketball) in HD also.



Hmm, I do see Islanders and Devils games on MSG HD and YES HD. Not sure if the extent of coverage is the same as FS-NY.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *5w30* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Good luck. Make the -real-complaint to the city's Department of Information and Technology [DoITT]. Can easily find the information on http://www.nyc.gov



Ha, I guess y'all completely missed the fact I went through the whole process. To repeat AGAIN, I got a written assurance from TWC that their intention was to replace that channel. And yes, it could happen at any time, but didn't as of 01/01. There's clearly no bandwidth issues, so it's all in a carriage agreement. It was known for quite a long while that InHD2 was being consolidated, so it's not like they didn't have time to get it done. Plus it sure appears TWC IS carrying channels we don't get, I doubt it's that hard to add a market for a new price.


Nutty's post is also illuminating. The "HDXTra-DVR Combo" is 15 bucks. If they reduce it, then we are being "served" in that we don't have to pay for 5 channels, get 4.


----------



## 5w30




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hmm, I do see Islanders and Devils games on MSG HD and YES HD. Not sure if the extent of coverage is the same as FS-NY.



You may see an occasional Islanders or Devils game in MSG HD - only if they're playing the Rangers. FSNY-HD is a separate channel. YES HD only covers the Nets in HD at home, in SD everywhere else, and the Yankees.

FSNY HD is controlled in NY by Cablevision, which of course owns MSG, the Rangers and the Knicks. YES is a entity owned by the NY Yankees.

The Islanders and Devils have deals with FSNY that cover their broadcasts well into the next decade. Cablevision made sure to wrap up the Devils contract last year, when SportsNet NY was trolling around for winter programming, of which they have nada ... unless you count poorly and stiffly produced NY Jets programs.


----------



## Berk32

Knicks and Rangers are "primarily" on MSG, while the Devils and Islanders are "primarily" on FSNY.


If neither MSG team is playing one night, and both FSNY teams are, one will be put on MSG. (and vice versa).

They will use MSG2 and/or FSNY2 if a game cannot be moved.


Cablevision owns all - so they can move things as they please



FSNY-HD is becoming more necesary because now Cablevision seems to be doing some road knicks and rangers games in HD... so we may be missing out if a game gets put on FSNY-HD (all home games for both teams are now on MSG (when not on national tv) - they finally figured out that scheduling problem from previous years).



And about WWOR-HD - it has existed for a while already (UPN had HD programming as well), and we actually used to get the channel on 709, even though it was only accessable thru channel diagnostics. Now that the yankees are getting their games in HD on WWOR, it would be nice to be able to have those games.....


----------



## coreynyc

Before HD, I'd settle first for decent SD PQ on FSNYand especially when they go to MSG2 & FSNY2 (those are usually atrocious!)


----------



## davedke

The power in my apartment went off and on a day ago. I checked the 8300 box and now I can no longer select 720p as an output. It allows me to select it but in the next screen it only shows 480p and 1080i. No matter how many times I try to select 720p it doesn't show it as selected. Anyone encounter something similar? I unplugged box and plugged it back in and same thing is happening. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## SRFast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davedke* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The power in my apartment went off and on a day ago. I checked the 8300 box and now I can no longer select 720p as an output. It allows me to select it but in the next screen it only shows 480p and 1080i. No matter how many times I try to select 720p it doesn't show it as selected. Anyone encounter something similar? I unplugged box and plugged it back in and same thing is happening. Any suggestions? Thanks.



Are you connected via a HDMI cable? My 8300HD is connected to my Mits HD set via a HDMI cable and 1080i is the only output selection I have. The others are listed in the set up menu, but they don't "stick" - keeps reverting back to 1080i. I think the HDMI connection defaults it to 1080i regardless of the selection.


Hope this helps....JL


----------



## LisaM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRFast* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are you connected via a HDMI cable? My 8300HD is connected to my Mits HD set via a HDMI cable and 1080i is the only output selection I have. The others are listed in the set up menu, but they don't "stick" - keeps reverting back to 1080i. I think the HDMI connection defaults it to 1080i regardless of the selection.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps....JL



My plasma is connected via HDMI and I can enable each of 1080i, 720p, 480i and 480p.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> And about WWOR-HD - it has existed for a while already (UPN had HD programming as well), and we actually used to get the channel on 709, even though it was only accessable thru channel diagnostics. Now that the yankees are getting their games in HD on WWOR, it would be nice to be able to have those games.....



I think we can all wait till april for the next baseball season to see WWOR-HD pop up on our guide.


----------



## AndyHDTV

wow, I just called TWC and explained that I should have some sort of credit on my next bill because I'm paying full price for 4 out of 5 HD channels.

they transfered me to a couple different people and said they can't do anything for me. they don't have the ability do give a credit for that.

Even if they did, they sure didn't want to.


nothing...


----------



## MatthewR

how come no one ever calls and asks to pay more when they add channels?


----------



## marcos_p




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MatthewR* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> how come no one ever calls and asks to pay more when they add channels?



We don't have to call.

TWC automatically increases our bills Feb of every year.


----------



## jasonDono




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRFast* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are you connected via a HDMI cable? My 8300HD is connected to my Mits HD set via a HDMI cable and 1080i is the only output selection I have. The others are listed in the set up menu, but they don't "stick" - keeps reverting back to 1080i. I think the HDMI connection defaults it to 1080i regardless of the selection.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps....JL



I have a similar problem. My HDMI connection will only do 720P no matter what I select. I have to use component to get 1080i. Has anybody reslolved this type of problem? It used to do 1080i over HDMI, then it stopped.


----------



## marcos_p

So I called TWC about loosing INHD2


Me: So I lost channel INHD2.

CSR: yes, but it's not TWC's fault. INHD removed that channel.

Me: so will I see a new channel to replace it?

CSR: I dont think so, but let me check.......there are no plans to replace INHD2

Me: So will I get money back since I 'm paying for 5 channels but now getting 4?

CSR: Let me check.......No refunds will be given for INHD2

Me: So I will pay the same amount, but receive one fewer channel on the HD tier?

CSR: Thats correct

Me: And I guess TWC will also raise my rate in February.

CSR: Yes, thats correct. Can I help you with something else

Me: I think you've done enough.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MatthewR* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> how come no one ever calls and asks to pay more when they add channels?



Is that supposed to be funny? I missed the punch line?


Just to remind some, the last HD channels TWC gave us, Cmax and Starz, are not free. If you want to watch them in HD you have to subscribe to them (pay more for them).


The channel that we lost, Inhd2, is part of the HDextra pay tier. It's only natural to expect a replacement channel in that pay tier.


At this point, everyone should call and state their dissatisfaction now that the channel is gone and there is no news of a replacement.


My monthly cable bill is approaching the cost of leasing a compact car- _with no money down.
_


----------



## nycnigel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is that supposed to be funny? I missed the punch line?
> 
> 
> Just to remind some, the last HD channels TWC gave us, Cmax and Starz, are not free. If you want to watch them in HD you have to subscribe to them (pay more for them).
> 
> 
> The channel that we lost, Inhd2, is part of the HDextra pay tier. It's only natural to expect a replacement channel in that pay tier.
> 
> 
> At this point, everyone should call and state their dissatisfaction now that the channel is gone and there is no news of a replacement.
> 
> 
> My monthly cable bill is approaching the cost of leasing a compact car- _with no money down.
> _



I took away HDxtra. i talked with my wallet.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MatthewR* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> how come no one ever calls and asks to pay more when they add channels?



Excuse me, I forgot, you work for TWC.







Now I see the humor.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marcos_p* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So I called TWC about loosing INHD2
> 
> 
> Me: So I lost channel INHD2.
> 
> CSR: yes, but it's not TWC's fault. INHD removed that channel.
> 
> Me: so will I see a new channel to replace it?
> 
> CSR: I dont think so, but let me check.......there are no plans to replace INHD2
> 
> Me: So will I get money back since I 'm paying for 5 channels but now getting 4?
> 
> CSR: Let me check.......No refunds will be given for INHD2
> 
> Me: So I will pay the same amount, but receive one fewer channel on the HD tier?
> 
> CSR: Thats correct
> 
> Me: And I guess TWC will also raise my rate in February.
> 
> CSR: Yes, thats correct. Can I help you with something else
> 
> Me: I think you've done enough.



omg, that's exactly how my conversation went.

lol


----------



## broadwayblue

pretty weak that they haven't added another HD channel to replace INHD2. for those of us like myself who basically watch ONLY HD programming it hurts more than just paying the extra $1. it's like having 5% of my channels removed.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

You are cross posting, I spoke to that issue in the other forum you posted this request.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You are cross posting, I spoke to that issue in the other forum you posted this request.










Who and what are you talking about?


Just as you (correctly) advise posters to state their information (sara or passport etc.) on that other thread, it is just as important (more so in my opinion) to always add (quote) the post you're responding to in your response.










Edit.







I think I see what happened; your post was in response to an audio issue that was obviously deleted from this thread.

This reinforces my point.


----------



## coneyparleg

anyone having problems with espn hd and yes hd?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> wow, I just called TWC and explained that I should have some sort of credit on my next bill because I'm paying full price for 4 out of 5 HD channels.
> 
> they transfered me to a couple different people and said they can't do anything for me. they don't have the ability do give a credit for that.
> 
> Even if they did, they sure didn't want to.
> 
> 
> nothing...



I recall yesterday reading a post from someone claiming that they reduced his charge... but I just got my bill and they sure as hell are still charging for 5 and supplying four.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who and what are you talking about?
> 
> 
> Just as you (correctly) advise posters to state their information (sara or passport etc.) on that other thread, it is just as important (more so in my opinion) to always add (quote) the post you're responding to in your response.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I see what happened; your post was in response to an audio issue that was obviously deleted from this thread.
> 
> This reinforces my point.



You are correct; when I posted that, it came right after the cross post. I now see (as you did) he deleted the post, so mine appears out of nowhere. I DO usually quote, but failed to do so this time!


----------



## Goatweed

here's a troubling TWC story for you all...


I got my cable bill yesterday and quickly noticed the price went up - approximately $17! Right away I pull out last month's bill & start the old comparing game to see what went up in price. As it turns out, the package I had (dbest) was now broken down by individual service & price - which had increases $8 for the exact same services - and I had an $8.45 cent charge for something labelled 'partial month charge'.


I get on the phone with CS and I was told that on Dec. 6th (a weekday) I called them and requested to change my package & get the 30 daytrial offering of TMC and Encore added to my service. In my house, it's just my wife whose only concern is knowing how to turn the TV on, my 2 year old son who cant dial a phone, and myself who was working that day - so basically noone called them.


I quickly said I didn't authorize this change, nor do I want it so please give me back what I had and let's move on with our lives. Then I was informed that the 'code' for my package no longer existed so they couldnt do that, but she could work something out - she gave me the exact same services and now I'm saving .80 a month. Mind you, this took about 45 minutes to resolve.


The kicker is I know for a fact that I didn't have TMC or Encore last week as my wife has a bad habit of scrolling through the channels manually (I prefer using the guide) and rather than skipping those movie channels she rifles through them & when she did it last week, I saw that "call 816-8686 to subscribe' message.


I had a password enabled on my account so that no further changes could be made, but I dont think anyone actually called on my behalf - I think they made this change in error to my account when it should have been to someone elses. I even went so far as to check my caller ID box for 12/9 to see if TWC called (since they would need to, as how the hell else would I have known about this trial offer?) and they did not.


I know mistakes happen, but I wonder how many other people simply pay their bills without looking at them, or looking at them & accepting whatever increases they see?


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV Dude* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well isn't that the whole point to "get more people to chat about it here" and hopefully this will lead them to taking some action by either calling TWCNYC or better yet hitting them where it hurts "in the pocket" by cancelling their HD service for a month. Everyone knows that one individual cannot make a difference but perhaps if enough people who read this thread feel as powerless as we all do then maybe this could get some of them to take some sort of effective action like complaining all at once or threatening to cancel the HD services for a month in protest to this treatment. I will complain to TWCNYC tomorrow morning that there should be a replacement channel for Inhd2 because we all know they have carriage agreements to carry other HD channels that we don't have and I hope you will too and so will everyone else.



You are right, that is the point here but a lot of people perfer to complain here than take action. One person has a minor problem and complains and gets nop action for days then it is "TWC doesn't help at all" another has a technical question, which is way out of the means of the CSR, "time warner doesn't know anything" Then after that they never want to call again. I am like you, I believe the company will do anything to make a consumer happy, as long as it is realistic! The complaints for more channels go on deaf ears because that isn't the primary source of their income. Unfortunately for us the SD channels are. Thoes coustmer request would get more priority then a "why can't we get more channels" request.

This is true also that we are getting screwed, we are paying for 5 channels and now we only get 4. Everyone should complain. Many of us have made our official complaints to TWC. But it seems like channels are planned but not now. So we should be getting credits. I will use DIOTT, but I only use that as a last resort. It is like work, you follow the chain of command. Which would mean manager(TWC), then senior manager(FIOTT), then President(BBB). I guess when my next bill comes in the Diott letters will flow.


But like I said earlier check your bills. I am not getting charged the $15 for the combo package, is it possible that they are already giving discounts?


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marcos_p* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So I called TWC about loosing INHD2
> 
> 
> Me: So I lost channel INHD2.
> 
> CSR: yes, but it's not TWC's fault. INHD removed that channel.
> 
> Me: so will I see a new channel to replace it?
> 
> CSR: I dont think so, but let me check.......there are no plans to replace INHD2
> 
> Me: So will I get money back since I 'm paying for 5 channels but now getting 4?
> 
> CSR: Let me check.......No refunds will be given for INHD2
> 
> Me: So I will pay the same amount, but receive one fewer channel on the HD tier?
> 
> CSR: Thats correct
> 
> Me: And I guess TWC will also raise my rate in February.
> 
> CSR: Yes, thats correct. Can I help you with something else
> 
> Me: I think you've done enough.



Where is the problem Marcos, they were very forthcoming and gave you answers to your questions. Not the answers you wanted to hear. But they were answers.

The good thing is they keep getting question like this they will take notice that the HDextra crowd is not happy. No matter how little the group may be of their 500,000 subscriber base in NYC.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You are correct; when I posted that, it came right after the cross post. I now see (as you did) he deleted the post, so mine appears out of nowhere. I DO usually quote, but failed to do so this time!



bad River, bad! The world is over as we know it. River did a boo boo. whaaa!!!

Come on guys it is a rainy weekend so we need to have fun some way.


----------



## marcos_p




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Where is the problem Marcos, they were very forthcoming and gave you answers to your questions. Not the answers you wanted to hear. But they were answers.
> 
> The good thing is they keep getting question like this they will take notice that the HDextra crowd is not happy. No matter how little the group may be of their 500,000 subscriber base in NYC.



yes, the CSR was honest. I am sure she understood, that I was getting screwed and I should expect more of the same in Feb. however, the CSR probably does not really care and cannot do anything about it.

I have been thinking of getting rid of the HD Tier. Since I almost never watch ESPNDH, I am only really using 3 channels of the HD tier. This would be unfortunate, since those channels provide the 'wow' factor when showing someone what HD is really like.


----------



## nuttyinnyc

After months of searching, begging and pleading. PC Richard finally gave me money back for my XBR2. A store credit worth $220 for a price match from when I noticed a price at J&R for less. My question: I want to buy an external hard drive because I am recording way to much with the DVR. Do I have to buy the external hard drives only from TWC? If no, Which ones should I look for? What are the prices? Which cable will I need? Let me know guys because it is a happy birthday for me when I gt to purchase this for free.

Thanks


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> : I want to buy an external hard drive because I am recording way to much with the DVR. Do I have to buy the external hard drives only from TWC? If no, Which ones should I look for? What are the prices? Which cable will I need? Let me know guys because it is a happy birthday for me when I gt to purchase this for free.
> 
> Thanks



Go to this thread and do yourself (and everyone over there) a big favorREAD the last twenty or so pages.










All of your answers are there but please, do not jump into that thread and start asking questions that are already posted (answered), many times over, by very helpful folks. Read first, ask later.









http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=516559


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marcos_p* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> yes, the CSR was honest. I am sure she understood, that I was getting screwed and I should expect more of the same in Feb. however, the CSR probably does not really care and cannot do anything about it.
> 
> I have been thinking of getting rid of the HD Tier. Since I almost never watch ESPNDH, I am only really using 3 channels of the HD tier. This would be unfortunate, since those channels provide the 'wow' factor when showing someone what HD is really like.



unfortunately, I am with you as other people are. I don't watch ESPN as much as I thought I would. The other channels get most of my viewing time. I also believe that HDnet and HDmovies have the best HD available right next to DiscoveryHD. Most of us pay for the combo where there is already a discount for getting both. Even if we think we are entitled to a discount they can argue right back to us and say we are already getting one. A decent one, for cable, at that($9 DVR + $9hdxtra = 15 combo) $3 off not bad at all. The people who only get the hdxtra deserve to get a discount. Having the big package might be the biggest mark against our complaints.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Go to this thread and do yourself (and everyone over there) a big favorREAD the last twenty or so pages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of your answers are there but please, do not jump into that thread and start asking questions that are already posted (answered), many times over, by very helpful folks. Read first, ask later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=516559



I am sorry I thought this is a help site, not give rude answer to person who needs help site. I asked here because we are all TWC customers and who better to ask then someone who has the same service. My fault for thinking you would want to help someone and feel good for a few seconds while taking a break from bashing TWC.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am sorry I thought this is a help site, not give rude answer to person who needs help site. I asked here because we are all TWC customers and who better to ask then someone who has the same service. My fault for thinking you would want to help someone and feel good for a few seconds while taking a break from bashing TWC.



















I didn't intend to be rude. This site is specifically for TWCNY issues.

TW does not support external hard drives. This is not the site to get all of the help you're looking for. Even though this topic _has been_ addressed here, you will be better served by going to the site I suggested.


How is that rude? This is rhetorical; please don't answer.


The site that I presented to you deals with this situation exclusively. I am trying to help you. If you do not want to go there and take the time to find the answers then don't.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't intend to be rude. This site is specifically for TWCNY issues.
> 
> TW does not support external hard drives. This is not the site to get all of the help you're looking for. Even though this topic _has been_ addressed here, you will be better served by going to the site I suggested.
> 
> 
> How is that rude? This is rhetorical; please don't answer.
> 
> 
> The site that I presented to you deals with this situation exclusively. I am trying to help you. If you do not want to go there and take the time to find the answers then don't.



sorry, my fault. I Just have seen so many unhelpfull answers to some questions on almost evey thread that I find it very hard to determine the good ones to the bad answers. I thought you were just being one of those people that doesn't like a question being asked constantly. No matter how many times something is ask we should all be willing to help. I always try to help when ever I can wheather it was said 1 time or 1000 times.

Sorry again just a quick reaction on my part.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> sorry, my fault. I Just have seen so many unhelpfull answers to some questions on almost evey thread that I find it very hard to determine the good ones to the bad answers. I thought you were just being one of those people that doesn't like a question being asked constantly. No matter how many times something is ask we should all be willing to help. I always try to help when ever I can wheather it was said 1 time or 1000 times.
> 
> Sorry again just a quick reaction on my part.



No problem.









That is also the main reason why I stressed, in the first post regarding the other thread, to read first. You will definitely find some real hostility, over there, if you jump in and ask questions-- that have been answered ad nauseam.


This anger is understandable, to me, when many helpful posters answer questions over and over and some come in without reading any of the thread.


Good luck, I'm sure you will find what you're looking for.


----------



## coo1enuf

Well, two cablecards later and I now have the HD valuepak channels, TWC Hudson Valley NY. First card that they put in my DVR came up with a 161-1 error, bad card. The second card came up with a 161-4 error that cleared after a reinsert. The cable person had to call TWC and have them move the provisioning from b to a. Did not understand this but it seemed to fix the problem. Woke up this AM to check and once again no HD channels not in the clear. Took out and reinserted cablecard and all was well. Anyone out there have any suggestions. I do not want to keep having to do the card swap to keep the channels and it is not good as you do not know if you will get the program to record or just get a blank hour.


----------



## Khurram

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Hey guys,

so i've had the 8300hd by time warner nyc for about a year now.

When I first got it, I tried hooking it up via hdmi.

I got picture but no sound and came to find out that HDMI was not supported at that time.


I just got a new tv and was wondering if HDMI is now supported by this receiver?

Did they do a firmware upgrade ?

I can't test it out yet, cuz I dont have an hdmi cable around at home and dont want to waste money buying one if it wont work.


If anyone is using hdmi on the 8300hd dvr by time warner..(nyc, I dont know if that makes a difference?) please post your experience.

Thanks a lot guys


----------



## scherer326

khurram, here you go.


My toys:

TV: KDL-40XBR2

SA 8300 HD DVR (cable box)

Sony 5.1 A/V Receiver


With the 8300HD DVR, I have the HDMI cable running from cable box to tv and digital audio cable running from cable box to a/v receiver.


By going into the advanced settings of the 8300 menu, then audio output, then check HDMI. You will get sound coming from the tv and also the receiver (but not dolby digital 5.1 surround sound, just PCM).


If you want to get dolby digital surround sound coming from your receiver, then go to the same menu and check dolby digital. You will get dolby digital 5.1 surround sound coming from the a/v receiver but no sound from the tv.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

TWC does not say it supports HDMI... they are just trying to weasel out of actually talking to customers about HDMI issues. I personally have zero issue or problems with it, but many sure do seem to.


HDMI works exactly the way it's documented to work. There IS a small difference in how it works w/the 8300 from the pre June software vs. now. Now, when Dolby Digital is chosen on the 8300, no audio goes via HDMI. When HDMI is chosen, audio goes via HDMI AND the optical/co-ax connection. Decoding multi-channel audio via HDMI ONLY happens when the first device that HDMI is connected to has a decoder for multi-channel. This is all you need to know.


----------



## LisaM

The other thing about HDMI is that the video portion of it can be flaky. The HDMI connection works perfectly on one plasma but often has handshake issues on the other one, which results in onscreen snow which can only be cleared by either switching to another input or turning the entire setup off and on.


----------



## skanter1

I use HDMI with no problems. I use it for picture only, however, as my receiver does not have HDMI input. I use analog audio outs from 8300HD, but there are no sync problems.


----------



## Khurram

Hey thanks a lot everyone,

I'm gonna go to the settings then and choose hdmi because I wont be running the audio thru a receiver, only thru the tv's own speakers..


I'm assmung the advanced settings menu is under the "more settings" when I press the settings button on the remote?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scherer326* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> khurram, here you go.
> 
> 
> My toys:
> 
> TV: KDL-40XBR2
> 
> SA 8300 HD DVR (cable box)
> 
> Sony 5.1 A/V Receiver
> 
> 
> With the 8300HD DVR, I have the HDMI cable running from cable box to tv and digital audio cable running from cable box to a/v receiver.
> 
> 
> By going into the advanced settings of the 8300 menu, then audio output, then check HDMI. You will get sound coming from the tv and also the receiver (but not dolby digital 5.1 surround sound, just PCM).
> 
> 
> If you want to get dolby digital surround sound coming from your receiver, then go to the same menu and check dolby digital. You will get dolby digital 5.1 surround sound coming from the a/v receiver but no sound from the tv.


----------



## Khurram




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Khurram* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey thanks a lot everyone,
> 
> I'm gonna go to the settings then and choose hdmi because I wont be running the audio thru a receiver, only thru the tv's own speakers..
> 
> 
> I'm assmung the advanced settings menu is under the "more settings" when I press the settings button on the remote?




Can't seem to find the advanced settings, the only audio settings I can find give me the option of dolby digital and two channel....


How do I get to the audio menu you are reffering to?


----------



## Khurram

Do I need to have an hdmi cable connected to be able to select "HDMI" in the audio output menu? I dont have my hdmi cable yet, I was just searching around the menu so I know where it is.


----------



## GovtLawyer

I've had my Sharp 26" LCD and TWC-NYC SA 8300HD for around three weeks, with perfect reception. Starting yesterday I periodically get little blips of digital visual noise, on a small portion of the screen (like a line of digitized stuff. I also get similar blips of an audio blip. Is this a problem with the signal, the box, or is it normal?


Seems to me that something is amiss, but it might be a momentary signal problem from TWC, which would not be worth the aggravation of calling TWC.


I am connected with the component cables which came with the box.


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Khurram* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do I need to have an hdmi cable connected to be able to select "HDMI" in the audio output menu? I dont have my hdmi cable yet, I was just searching around the menu so I know where it is.



Yes.


----------



## MikeInNY




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GovtLawyer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've had my Sharp 26" LCD and TWC-NYC SA 8300HD for around three weeks, with perfect reception. Starting yesterday I periodically get little blips of digital visual noise, on a small portion of the screen (like a line of digitized stuff. I also get similar blips of an audio blip. Is this a problem with the signal, the box, or is it normal?
> 
> 
> Seems to me that something is amiss, but it might be a momentary signal problem from TWC, which would not be worth the aggravation of calling TWC.
> 
> 
> I am connected with the component cables which came with the box.



I've had this issue for 8 months. At first TWC said it was a problem at the head-end. Last month they told me that it was fixed several months ago and no one told me about it. Of course, I still have video and audio breakups all the time.


They claim there's nothing wrong, even though they've sent people out who have seen the problem, and I've videotaped occurrences via my analogue VCR and my MacBook's built-in webcam as well. Their big ideas to fix it over the past month was moving which outlet the box was plugged into and replacing the component cable to the TV (even though the signal problems manifest on the digital coax audio out and analog outs as well).


Originally I was told I would get a refund for the months I've been paying for admittedly substandard service, but that person has been fired and the new person says I might not get any refund since the problem has been "fixed" for months on their end....


Needless to say, I'm canceling my cable this week and filing a complaint with the DOITT. NetFlix for $17/mo is much cheaper than the $80/mo I've been paying!


----------



## breukelyn

Newbie here, have question about upconversion to 1080p


I'm finally upgrading our whole entertainment system from a 10yrold CRT Panasonic to a 46" Samsung LCD. I'm on the TWCNYC-Brooklyn system and have a question about upconversion. I plan on getting an AV receiver, either Denon, Yamaha or Pioneer, that upconverts to 1080p. I will also, obviously, get a new HD DVR box from TWCNYC. My question is this...if TWCNYC is not broadcasting in 1080p, but in 1080i, will i be able to upconvert to 1080p, or will there be a problem? I've heard of problems with receivers that upconvert cable broadcasts with some sort of content protection that prohibits these things.


Anyone know what i'm talking about or have advice on/experience with this?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## GovtLawyer

I was just watching Cold Case on CBS. The HD version had the problem in spades; the SD channel was perfect. So, it appears to be limited to HD, and I don't think it is all of the channels. Its strange, as the box worked fine until yesterday, and I noticed a post on another group from a guy who seemed to have the same problem.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GovtLawyer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was just watching Cold Case on CBS. The HD version had the problem in spades; the SD channel was perfect. So, it appears to be limited to HD, and I don't think it is all of the channels. Its strange, as the box worked fine until yesterday, and I noticed a post on another group from a guy who seemed to have the same problem.



It'*s definitely* a system-wide issue on the HD side, with anyone who uses the 8300 box subjected to the annoying screen freezes, audio drops and blips, etc. And anyone at TWC who says the problem has been "solved" either doesn't have a CLUE as to what they're talking about, or are lying, plain and simple.


----------



## GovtLawyer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It'*s definitely* a system-wide issue on the HD side, with anyone who uses the 8300 box subjected to the annoying screen freezes, audio drops and blips, etc. And anyone at TWC who says the problem has been "solved" either doesn't have a CLUE as to what they're talking about, or are lying, plain and simple.



I called TWC and they set up a tech visit for Thursday. The problem is deteriorating fast. We rebooted the box and it didn't help. Some channels, like Discovery HD are perfect. Some are completely unviewable. SD channels are better, but have some problems.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It'*s definitely* a system-wide issue on the HD side, with anyone who uses the 8300 box subjected to the annoying screen freezes, audio drops and blips, etc. And anyone at TWC who says the problem has been "solved" either doesn't have a CLUE as to what they're talking about, or are lying, plain and simple.



I haven't had any problems today with any HD viewing (football all day, FOX/NBC/ABC prime time, ESPN late)


----------



## LisaM

I noticed video breakups during Without a Trace.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LisaM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The other thing about HDMI is that the video portion of it can be flaky. The HDMI connection works perfectly on one plasma but often has handshake issues on the other one, which results in onscreen snow which can only be cleared by either switching to another input or turning the entire setup off and on.



I'm not at all convinced this is a HDMI issue. The bit about "staying" with the snow pattern sure would be an issue. I say this because on the 1.8.x software rev I never, ever saw snow when switching channels. With the current release, yes I do see very momentary snow (half to a full second) ONLY when switching HD channels when going between 720 and 1080 broadcasts.


Not only that, but the TV itself may also play a part. I say that because a block away, same cable service, same STB, but a Sony LCD vs. my Samsung LCD demonstrates that the Sony takes 3-4 longer to "dial in" to a new channel. Yes, both are HDMI connected.


----------



## cap_167

I have an HDMI to DVI cable and the only output the cable box let's out is 1080i, now this was an issue on my previous cable box (Pioneer) which had a dvi out and only outputted 1080i as well when I specifically only put it to output 720p, btw, my tv is a samsung dlp (HLN4365W1), any ideas as to why this is happening?


Side note: As of 9:45 ET I'm receiving 840kb/s down and 60kb/s up, maybe time warner updated the speed for good this time...


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Khurram* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do I need to have an hdmi cable connected to be able to select "HDMI" in the audio output menu? I dont have my hdmi cable yet, I was just searching around the menu so I know where it is.



You need the HDMI cable, then when you get and have it installed you would press settings on the remote then the yellow button for more settings then you will see more options. This is where you get your HDMI selection. HDMI will not only give you a better picture(That is debatable) but the sound through the speakers will be much better then connecting with RCA and component.


----------



## ob3

I just added Road Runner High Speed Internet access to my TWC HD DTV package.

To install the Modem, i had to use the cable splitter in order to run the cable to the TV cable box, and to the modem for internet access. I used the splitter that was supplied in the self installation kit.


Should i invest the 20-30 bucks to get a better Splitter to split the signal ?


Im not sure if its me imagining it or not, but i think all of my HD channells look different since i split the signal ??


Any opinions ?


----------



## orbeyonde

Did anyone else notice that channel 138 was switched from Nick 2 to Nick Toons?


Was there any kind of announcement? Will Nick 2 be back on different channel in the future. My kids were always flipping between Nick and Nick 2, though NickToons doesnt seem to be that bad areplacement. Just surprised to see it happen without any kind of notice.


This is in Staten Island, I dont know if the change happened in the rest of the city.


----------



## coreynyc

There was a notice on a recent bill about that change.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orbeyonde* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did anyone else notice that channel 138 was switched from Nick 2 to Nick Toons?
> 
> 
> Was there any kind of announcement? Will Nick 2 be back on different channel in the future. My kids were always flipping between Nick and Nick 2, though NickToons doesnt seem to be that bad areplacement. Just surprised to see it happen without any kind of notice.
> 
> 
> This is in Staten Island, I dont know if the change happened in the rest of the city.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ob3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just added Road Runner High Speed Internet access to my TWC HD DTV package.
> 
> To install the Modem, i had to use the cable splitter in order to run the cable to the TV cable box, and to the modem for internet access. I used the splitter that was supplied in the self installation kit.
> 
> 
> Should i invest the 20-30 bucks to get a better Splitter to split the signal ?
> 
> 
> Im not sure if its me imagining it or not, but i think all of my HD channells look different since i split the signal ??
> 
> 
> Any opinions ?



I see that no one has responded to your post. I can tell you about my experience.


I recently added RR to my house.


I wanted a separate line coming into my home on the second floor into a room without any cable runs. I already have cable running into my second floor but to the other side of the house. I wanted a different room dedicated to the RR line.


Therefore, I needed TW to come and do this install. To my surprise, the CSR told me that the install would be free. I think they were running a sign up for RR for 6 months yadda yadda special at that time. Maybe they still are?


When the TW sub contractor came to my house (the appointment happened to be on a Sunday) to run this new line for the RR, I told him that I'd also like to split this off for a TV.


He told me that this was a big deal. He needs to install a special splitter because the signal for TV is different than the signal feeding the RR modem.

















It all sounded like horse manure to me. I tried all kinds of back and forth logic with him but he kept shoveling the dung.


Finally he agreed to split off the cable, inside my second floor, at end of this new run. He hooked up the computer. I hooked up the TV. I tossed him a double sawbuck for his work-- even though he gave me a wheelbarrow full of double talk mumbo jumbo. After all, it was a Sunday and I got what I wanted.


My advice to you is (if you're worried) call TW and have them come over and check the signal strength. Just be sure to try and get this for free.


To finally answer you-- I see no reason that their supplied splitter is not fine.


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ob3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Im not sure if its me imagining it or not, but i think all of my HD channells look different since i split the signal ??



Check that you've hooked the modem to -(?)dB tapoff and the TV or STB to the other feed-through tap with no -dB markings. Just had a replacement RCA modem installed where the splitter modem tapoff is -8 dB. The splitter for a failed Toshiba modem was -9 dB tapoff. The splitter TV tapoff on both shows no -dB markings. -- John


----------



## QMAN71

Interesting story from today's SI Advance:

Cable-television customers are lining up 40-deep in New Springville and waiting for close to an hour to swap their old analog boxes for digital boxes before Monday's deadline.


But it turns out that deadline isn't carved in stone: Although Time Warner Cable told all its premium customers that the analog boxes wouldn't work after Monday, a company spokeswoman admitted yesterday that situation might change if enough people haven't made the switch.


"That was our target date," said Time Warner spokeswoman Gina Gutman. "Certainly, the goal is not to inconvenience the customers."


Although Ms. Gutman refused to say flat-out that the company would push back its deadline, she added, "If Jan. 15 comes, and we see that we've got a substantial number of customers left, then we're going to be flexible with the date."


Time Warner customers with the older-model analog boxes have two options -- they can make the trade to the digital box at the store and get a $25 rebate on their bill, or they can schedule a free appointment with a technician to make the swap at home and forgo the rebate.


Basic cable customers, the ones who subscribe only to the "unscrambled" TV channels, can hang onto their analog boxes, Ms. Gutman said.


The company is pushing for the switch partly because of bandwidth issues -- a digital cable signal takes up less bandwidth than an analog signal -- and party because it can offer more services through a digital box, Ms. Gutman said. For example, analog customers can't get multiple HBO channels or on-demand video, she said.


Scores of customers waited outside the cable company's Richmond Avenue storefront yesterday afternoon, some carrying old cable boxes, others carrying defective newer models, still others looking to subscribe to new services.


Customers coming in to pay their bills were ushered to another, much shorter line.


"It's been like this, I'd say, since before Christmas," said Dongan Hills resident Phil Quaremba, who said he was signing up for broadband Internet service.

Yesterday's wait lasted about 30 to 40 minutes, though the Advance received reports of people waiting over an hour over the past several days.


Several people on line suggested the company open more than one office on Staten Island.


"They really have to improve," said Westerleigh resident Rowena Corpuz.


Still, no one interviewed by the Advance said he was sufficiently agitated to switch to satellite TV.


In fact, cable television providers gained subscribers last year, after several years of losing customers to satellite, according to Tom Eagan, a cable industry analyst with Oppenheimer & Co. Inc.


"In general, cable did better in '06," Eagan said. He credited the increase to successful "triple-play" promotions that bundle cable television, high-speed Internet and telephone services, along with a decrease in marketing from satellite providers.


The $25 rebate offer will likely save Time Warner money in the long run, Eagan said.


"It costs roughly $50 for a cable operator to send a technician to a home," he said.


Still, not everyone waiting outside to swap his old box knew about the rebate deal.


"I'm just bringing it in 'cause I've got to get a new one, that's all," said Huguenot resident Robert Riley. "They told me that they would interrupt my reception if I didn't get it in.


Riley said he didn't particularly want to wait in line, but wasn't too perturbed.


"As long as I'm home for 'General Hospital,' " Riley said.


With just a half hour left before the show's start, "It's going to be tight," he added.


----------



## ob3

thanks JM and LL3

I will check these issues out when i get home later on today.


side note: this forum (actually this entire message board) is the best, it really is


----------



## breukelyn

Let me ask this a different way to see if I get any responses....










I'm on the TWCNYC-Brooklyn system and have a question about upconversion. I plan on getting the Sony A/V receiver, that upconverts to 1080p.


My question is this...since TWCNYC's signal is 1080i, will i be able to upconvert to 1080p, or will there be a problem? I've heard of problems with receivers that upconvert cable broadcasts with some sort of content protection that prohibits these things.


Anyone have issues with this yet?


Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ob3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> thanks JM and LL3
> 
> I will check these issues out when i get home later on today.
> 
> 
> side note: this forum (actually this entire message board) is the best, it really is



OB, follow the advice above but just make sure the splitter you are using is 1 gighertz or better. That is the best one to use for DTV. the one you use might have 500-1000 writen on it, that is good also.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *QMAN71* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Interesting story from today's SI Advance:
> 
> Cable-television customers are lining up 40-deep in New Springville and waiting for close to an hour to swap their old analog boxes for digital boxes before Monday's deadline.
> 
> 
> But it turns out that deadline isn't carved in stone: Although Time Warner Cable told all its premium customers that the analog boxes wouldn't work after Monday, a company spokeswoman admitted yesterday that situation might change if enough people haven't made the switch.
> 
> 
> "That was our target date," said Time Warner spokeswoman Gina Gutman. "Certainly, the goal is not to inconvenience the customers."
> 
> 
> Although Ms. Gutman refused to say flat-out that the company would push back its deadline, she added, "If Jan. 15 comes, and we see that we've got a substantial number of customers left, then we're going to be flexible with the date."
> 
> 
> Time Warner customers with the older-model analog boxes have two options -- they can make the trade to the digital box at the store and get a $25 rebate on their bill, or they can schedule a free appointment with a technician to make the swap at home and forgo the rebate.
> 
> 
> Basic cable customers, the ones who subscribe only to the "unscrambled" TV channels, can hang onto their analog boxes, Ms. Gutman said.
> 
> 
> The company is pushing for the switch partly because of bandwidth issues -- a digital cable signal takes up less bandwidth than an analog signal -- and party because it can offer more services through a digital box, Ms. Gutman said. For example, analog customers can't get multiple HBO channels or on-demand video, she said.
> 
> 
> Scores of customers waited outside the cable company's Richmond Avenue storefront yesterday afternoon, some carrying old cable boxes, others carrying defective newer models, still others looking to subscribe to new services.
> 
> 
> Customers coming in to pay their bills were ushered to another, much shorter line.
> 
> 
> "It's been like this, I'd say, since before Christmas," said Dongan Hills resident Phil Quaremba, who said he was signing up for broadband Internet service.
> 
> Yesterday's wait lasted about 30 to 40 minutes, though the Advance received reports of people waiting over an hour over the past several days.
> 
> 
> Several people on line suggested the company open more than one office on Staten Island.
> 
> 
> "They really have to improve," said Westerleigh resident Rowena Corpuz.
> 
> 
> Still, no one interviewed by the Advance said he was sufficiently agitated to switch to satellite TV.
> 
> 
> In fact, cable television providers gained subscribers last year, after several years of losing customers to satellite, according to Tom Eagan, a cable industry analyst with Oppenheimer & Co. Inc.
> 
> 
> "In general, cable did better in '06," Eagan said. He credited the increase to successful "triple-play" promotions that bundle cable television, high-speed Internet and telephone services, along with a decrease in marketing from satellite providers.
> 
> 
> The $25 rebate offer will likely save Time Warner money in the long run, Eagan said.
> 
> 
> "It costs roughly $50 for a cable operator to send a technician to a home," he said.
> 
> 
> Still, not everyone waiting outside to swap his old box knew about the rebate deal.
> 
> 
> "I'm just bringing it in 'cause I've got to get a new one, that's all," said Huguenot resident Robert Riley. "They told me that they would interrupt my reception if I didn't get it in.
> 
> 
> Riley said he didn't particularly want to wait in line, but wasn't too perturbed.
> 
> 
> "As long as I'm home for 'General Hospital,' " Riley said.
> 
> 
> With just a half hour left before the show's start, "It's going to be tight," he added.



We all knew this was coming, Cable companiees have been pushing their old analog boxes out for the last 4-5 years. This is good business by TWC to offer rebates rather then tell people to switch or get nothing. I know I didn't get any extras for switching or maybe just a month of HBO & Max. Once they shut down their analog service it should mean more space availability. Whoo hoo, more shopping channels!!!! Kidding, but pleanty of space. But that won't happen until all analog customers give up their boxes. Tell your friends, tell your family, tell anyone that will listen. GO Digital!!!!!!


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *breukelyn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Let me ask this a different way to see if I get any responses....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on the TWCNYC-Brooklyn system and have a question about upconversion. I plan on getting the Sony A/V receiver, that upconverts to 1080p.
> 
> 
> My question is this...since TWCNYC's signal is 1080i, will i be able to upconvert to 1080p, or will there be a problem? I've heard of problems with receivers that upconvert cable broadcasts with some sort of content protection that prohibits these things.
> 
> 
> Anyone have issues with this yet?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.



you could ask that many ways and the answer isn't as simple as yes or no. You have to much involved to get that upconverted signal to your display. What res does you TV receive? Is it native 720p or 1080p? You will be upconverting to a 1080p signal but then it depends on the cable/conections you use from source to the display. Then it would depends on the upconversion math it uses. The basic knowledge or rule of thumb is, it is all in the lines. If you are watching anything on a 1080p screen every source is upconverted to 1920x1080. But the problem with that is, it isn't an exact science. SD looks bad because the displays are trying to hard. As long as your receiver is sending out a true 1080p signal, you cable transfers a true 1080p signal, and your TV can display a true 1080p display then everything is good for you. Unfortunately you live in an age where the technology is less then perfect, So around the original upcovert to final image there is still going to be another conversion somewhere and that will lead you to get a 1080p*. These displays are progressive in nature so we are always seeing a P, but the factors involved with a true 1080p picture is too great but if you are into tech big time. You will know what is the true res you are watching. I don't know how many times I made your head spin, but the honest answwer is yes & no. Godd luck buddy.


----------



## Manatus

breukelyn: As a newcomer to the world of HDTV, you really owe it to yourself to spend the time necessary to understand the basics of the technology instead of relying on the uncertain kindness of strangers. Your questions would require way too much time and space fully to answer here. But here are a few comments.


Most people who route video signals from a cable box through an AV receiver on the way to the TV do so to use the AVR as a switch to funnel signals from multiple sources into a single input on the TV. I've never heard of the existence of an AVR that does video conversions like those that you seem to have in mind or why doing that would even be useful. A needless complication that can only degrade performance.


The copy protection system (known as HDCP) used in AV equipment, which is an issue only when equipment is using digital interconnections (through DVI or HDMI), not analog connections, requires a degree of compatibility that not all of today's equipment provides. If there is an incompatibility, functionality can be lost.


Which means, in simple terms, DO NOT run your video signals through a receiver unless you have a compelling reason to. Processing the signal is never such a reason.


TWC sends each broadcaster's signal to you in the same form that it receives it, not limited to just 1080i. Most HD stations use that format; others use 720p; SD stations use 480i. For your TV to be able to display all of those formats, they must be converted at some point to your TV's native resoluton (which seems to be 1080p in your case). That conversion can be done in the cable box or the TV. As a general matter, it is best to have conversion done by the TV, not the cable box.


TWC's boxes can be configured to output just one or all three formats (plus a 4th format, 480p). Start by having yours output all of the formats and let your TV take over from there. Later, you can try out the other possibilities to see if they give you a better picture. They probably will not.


Although there are other ways to hook stuff up, I and most others with HDMI-equipped TVs run an HDMI cable directly from the cable box to the TV and a separate digital cable for the audio from the box to the AVR.


----------



## Khurram

Hey guys,

so I just hooked my my sa8300 hddvr from twcnyc with an hdmi cable to my sammy lcd...

I'm getting a strange issue.

When I switch to an hd channel, I can see footprint type smudges on the screen...however when I change to a non hd channel they go away...


It's very noticable for example if i'm watching a hd channel and I put the channel guide on where the grey bars come up on the side of the screen they are full of smudge type marks, but when viewing a non hd-channel they immediately go away.


Any fixes or advice about this? I can't figure out what the problem could be. It never happened when I used the components but today I got an hdmi cable and this was the result...


thanks

Khurram


----------



## coneyparleg

Is anyone succesfully using the Monoprice switcher with the SA8300 STB?

if not, is there one that does work.

I haven't tried and am curious if others have

Many Thanks


----------



## scottvin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GovtLawyer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've had my Sharp 26" LCD and TWC-NYC SA 8300HD for around three weeks, with perfect reception. Starting yesterday I periodically get little blips of digital visual noise, on a small portion of the screen (like a line of digitized stuff. I also get similar blips of an audio blip. Is this a problem with the signal, the box, or is it normal?
> 
> 
> Seems to me that something is amiss, but it might be a momentary signal problem from TWC, which would not be worth the aggravation of calling TWC.
> 
> 
> I am connected with the component cables which came with the box.



I am having this same exact issue. I went on vacation at the end of December and prior to that I had no problems whatsoever. I came back and now I am getting a digital "skip" every minute or two and it is very annoying. I am (and always have been ) connected via HDMI. Are a lot of people experiencing this issue now? I live in Bay Ridge if that matters.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Manatus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Most people who route video signals from a cable box through an AV receiver on the way to the TV do so to use the AVR as a switch to funnel signals from multiple sources into a single input on the TV. I've never heard of the existence of an AVR that does video conversions like those that you seem to have in mind or why doing that would even be useful. A needless complication that can only degrade performance.



Actually, along with HDMI 1.3 inputs, all this "upconversion" fog sure has penetrated the top end AVRs now. I sure DO agree about the upconversion part, BUT switching at the AVR means that you only need switch one device. I thought I had a clever way to accomplish that by routing audio from the TV back to my AVR (btw, like many, I have a very good, very powerful AVR that is about 6 years old and it's best video connection is S-Video) but HDMI prevents that from happening so I have to switch both the TV and the AVR to go to different in puts sources.


----------



## Goatweed

QMAN, was the announcement regarding the analog boxes mentioned in the Advance only? This is the first I'm hearing about them not working past a certain date. My MIL who lives in the side apartment has one in her second bedroom, so I guess I'll need to bring that in. I just looked on my last bill and I don;t see any mention of a mandatory upgrade being needed - unless it was sent to only those customers with an analog box?


I was thinking of bringing in my 2 Pace boxes as well (digital) and getting SA boxes - I never cared for them, and lately they seem to be acting up on me - my 8300HD has been perfect, however.


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Goatweed* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> QMAN, was the announcement regarding the analog boxes mentioned in the Advance only? This is the first I'm hearing about them not working past a certain date. My MIL who lives in the side apartment has one in her second bedroom, so I guess I'll need to bring that in. I just looked on my last bill and I don;t see any mention of a mandatory upgrade being needed - unless it was sent to only those customers with an analog box?
> 
> 
> I was thinking of bringing in my 2 Pace boxes as well (digital) and getting SA boxes - I never cared for them, and lately they seem to be acting up on me - my 8300HD has been perfect, however.



The advance article was the first I heard about it, but they must have notified at least some people based upon the numbers that showed up to exchange analog boxes.


----------



## GovtLawyer

It was a problem on my block. TWC came to the block the other day, which had reported a problem on their recording, and when I got home the thing worked perfectly.


----------



## snoods




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coneyparleg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is anyone succesfully using the Monoprice switcher with the SA8300 STB?
> 
> if not, is there one that does work.
> 
> I haven't tried and am curious if others have
> 
> Many Thanks



I'm using the 2x1 manual hdmi switcher from monoprice- it works perfectly for me with the SA8300.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snoods* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm using the 2x1 manual hdmi switcher from monoprice- it works perfectly for me with the SA8300.



Ditto


----------



## broadwayblue

Ditto x3


I'm holding out for one of the new HDMI 1.3 switching receivers due out this summer and the hope that TWC will resolve the no HDMI pass through issue with their boxes.


----------



## BenH1979

Has anyone had problems with HD Closed Captioning? I find the captions are out of sync with primetime HD FOX and CW programs. Very frustrating...


----------



## coneyparleg

sweet, thanks guys ps3 and hdtv on hdmi holla

it still holds true that one hdmi cable is as good as the next right, bout to grab the monoprice ones also


----------



## ANGEL 35

Any one getting screen freezes and audio drop outs on A&E & History channel


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Was anyone watching Ugly Betty last night on ABC HD?


I had a "thing" happen a few months ago that I speculated was some TWC engineer frakking with our heads. It sounded like someone added in some additional audio, that time sounding like fast, 2 handed finger snapping.


Damned if I didn't hear something very similar last night. The "sound" was exactly like "playing skin bongo." Meaning someone using someone's flesh as a bongo (play very fast 2 handed bongo on your the bare skin of your thigh and you'll hear exactly what I heard). Not only that, but it also sounded very much like mixing a live mic in with the normal audio track. Happened for something like 15-20 seconds, then all audio dropped out for 5-10, then again, repeating the exact same "pattern" 3 maybe 4 times then stopping.


Did ANYONE else hear this?


----------



## LisaM

I had exactly the same problem.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LisaM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I had exactly the same problem.



Were you watching the same show as Riverside guy?


----------



## LisaM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Were you watching the same show as Riverside guy?




Sorry...I should have quoted his post. Yes, I was watching Ugly Betty and midway through the show, there were loud banging sounds which obstructed the audio track. They lasted for about 5 minutes or so.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LisaM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was watching Ugly Betty and midway through the show, there were loud banging sounds which obstructed the audio track. They lasted for about 5 minutes or so.



That is so bizarre.


I wonder if it was something unique to the overall broadcast of the show or if it was something with our TW system.


I looked in the _Programming Forum_ to see if there is an Ugly Betty thread (to find out if the anomaly was network or local) but I couldn't find any UB thread.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The "sound" was exactly like "playing skin bongo." Meaning someone using someone's flesh as a bongo (play very fast 2 handed bongo on your the bare skin of your thigh and you'll hear exactly what I heard)



Not to mock your problem but this was definitely one of the funniest posts of the week.


----------



## twcinsider

nick2 is the west coast feed of nick. nicktoons will offer more variety




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orbeyonde* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did anyone else notice that channel 138 was switched from Nick 2 to Nick Toons?
> 
> 
> Was there any kind of announcement? Will Nick 2 be back on different channel in the future. My kids were always flipping between Nick and Nick 2, though NickToons doesnt seem to be that bad areplacement. Just surprised to see it happen without any kind of notice.
> 
> 
> This is in Staten Island, I dont know if the change happened in the rest of the city.


----------



## twcinsider

brooklyn, queens, then manhattan will be next...and in that order


everyone here already knows this needs to be done for more digital, SDV, and reduce theft



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *QMAN71* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Interesting story from today's SI Advance:
> 
> Cable-television customers are lining up 40-deep in New Springville and waiting for close to an hour to swap their old analog boxes for digital boxes before Monday's deadline.
> 
> 
> But it turns out that deadline isn't carved in stone: Although Time Warner Cable told all its premium customers that the analog boxes wouldn't work after Monday, a company spokeswoman admitted yesterday that situation might change if enough people haven't made the switch.
> 
> 
> "That was our target date," said Time Warner spokeswoman Gina Gutman. "Certainly, the goal is not to inconvenience the customers."
> 
> 
> Although Ms. Gutman refused to say flat-out that the company would push back its deadline, she added, "If Jan. 15 comes, and we see that we've got a substantial number of customers left, then we're going to be flexible with the date."
> 
> 
> Time Warner customers with the older-model analog boxes have two options -- they can make the trade to the digital box at the store and get a $25 rebate on their bill, or they can schedule a free appointment with a technician to make the swap at home and forgo the rebate.
> 
> 
> Basic cable customers, the ones who subscribe only to the "unscrambled" TV channels, can hang onto their analog boxes, Ms. Gutman said.
> 
> 
> The company is pushing for the switch partly because of bandwidth issues -- a digital cable signal takes up less bandwidth than an analog signal -- and party because it can offer more services through a digital box, Ms. Gutman said. For example, analog customers can't get multiple HBO channels or on-demand video, she said.
> 
> 
> Scores of customers waited outside the cable company's Richmond Avenue storefront yesterday afternoon, some carrying old cable boxes, others carrying defective newer models, still others looking to subscribe to new services.
> 
> 
> Customers coming in to pay their bills were ushered to another, much shorter line.
> 
> 
> "It's been like this, I'd say, since before Christmas," said Dongan Hills resident Phil Quaremba, who said he was signing up for broadband Internet service.
> 
> Yesterday's wait lasted about 30 to 40 minutes, though the Advance received reports of people waiting over an hour over the past several days.
> 
> 
> Several people on line suggested the company open more than one office on Staten Island.
> 
> 
> "They really have to improve," said Westerleigh resident Rowena Corpuz.
> 
> 
> Still, no one interviewed by the Advance said he was sufficiently agitated to switch to satellite TV.
> 
> 
> In fact, cable television providers gained subscribers last year, after several years of losing customers to satellite, according to Tom Eagan, a cable industry analyst with Oppenheimer & Co. Inc.
> 
> 
> "In general, cable did better in '06," Eagan said. He credited the increase to successful "triple-play" promotions that bundle cable television, high-speed Internet and telephone services, along with a decrease in marketing from satellite providers.
> 
> 
> The $25 rebate offer will likely save Time Warner money in the long run, Eagan said.
> 
> 
> "It costs roughly $50 for a cable operator to send a technician to a home," he said.
> 
> 
> Still, not everyone waiting outside to swap his old box knew about the rebate deal.
> 
> 
> "I'm just bringing it in 'cause I've got to get a new one, that's all," said Huguenot resident Robert Riley. "They told me that they would interrupt my reception if I didn't get it in.
> 
> 
> Riley said he didn't particularly want to wait in line, but wasn't too perturbed.
> 
> 
> "As long as I'm home for 'General Hospital,' " Riley said.
> 
> 
> With just a half hour left before the show's start, "It's going to be tight," he added.


----------



## ntwrkd

Does any one know if this would work? My friend and I have Digital cable in the same area

(TWC Hudson Valley) I was wondering if I brought my hdtv and my HD box to his house and hooked it up, (he doesn't have hd) would I get MY HD programming at his house? How would they know if the box was physically moved? Any one in the know or ever tried this before? We want to party at his house (bachelor) to watch the SuperBowl in HD.


----------



## neneloco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ntwrkd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does any one know if this would work? My friend and I have Digital cable in the same area
> 
> (TWC Hudson Valley) I was wondering if I brought my hdtv and my HD box to his house and hooked it up, (he doesn't have hd) would I get MY HD programming at his house? How would they know if the box was physically moved? Any one in the know or ever tried this before? We want to party at his house (bachelor) to watch the SuperBowl in HD.



this will work.


i have tested my mother in laws box on my tv in my house when i did not have cable and it worked. just as long as the box is activated, you will be ok and ur using it on the same system.


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LisaM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sorry...I should have quoted his post. Yes, I was watching Ugly Betty and midway through the show, there were loud banging sounds which obstructed the audio track. They lasted for about 5 minutes or so.



Same thing happened to me too, although I cannot identify the clicking noise as accurately (or as graphically) as the OP.


-barry


----------



## holl_ands




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ntwrkd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does any one know if this would work? My friend and I have Digital cable in the same area
> 
> (TWC Hudson Valley) I was wondering if I brought my hdtv and my HD box to his house and hooked it up, (he doesn't have hd) would I get MY HD programming at his house? How would they know if the box was physically moved? Any one in the know or ever tried this before? We want to party at his house (bachelor) to watch the SuperBowl in HD.



Each box has a unique IP Address, which must be registered and authorized for service at your local node,

so when you move it to another node, they have sufficient evidence to find you in violation of service agreement.

And if you simply move it next door, it's probably on the same node, but the round-trip delay time will be different....


As a minimum they could simply cut you off and put your on their black list....

Alternatively, they could bring cable theft charges...


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not to mock your problem but this was definitely one of the funniest posts of the week.



Lemme tell you, if you HAD heard this, you would have been ROTFL. I am SO glad that SOMEONE else heard this... like I said, I'm about 99.9% sure that it really is someone doing a head game on us!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ntwrkd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does any one know if this would work? My friend and I have Digital cable in the same area
> 
> (TWC Hudson Valley) I was wondering if I brought my hdtv and my HD box to his house and hooked it up, (he doesn't have hd) would I get MY HD programming at his house? How would they know if the box was physically moved? Any one in the know or ever tried this before? We want to party at his house (bachelor) to watch the SuperBowl in HD.



Ahhh, yes I have done something very like this! About a block away from me is my sister; she has a 40" LCD Sony and I a 40" LCD Samsung. We both have DVR service and 8300HDs. I wanted to take compare some PQ things, so I had several snippets recorded on my 8300, so I picked it up and brought it over there and plugged it in, Bingo, all my stuff, just a different TV.


I suspect this worked fine because we both have very similar accounts, specifically we both pay for DVR service. Their is a pay extra HD tier that I didn't try, but I would expect it NOT to work.


BTW, PQ on the Sony and Sammie was amazingly similar.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ahhh, yes I have done something very like this! About a block away from me is my sister; she has a 40" LCD Sony and I a 40" LCD Samsung. We both have DVR service and 8300HDs. I wanted to take compare some PQ things, so I had several snippets recorded on my 8300, so I picked it up and brought it over there and plugged it in, Bingo, all my stuff, just a different TV.
> 
> 
> I suspect this worked fine because we both have very similar accounts, specifically we both pay for DVR service. Their is a pay extra HD tier that I didn't try, but I would expect it NOT to work.
> 
> 
> BTW, PQ on the Sony and Sammie was amazingly similar.



since the "snippets" were recorded on your 8300 did you really need to plug the box into anything other than her Sony? i never tried using my box without it being plugged into the cable outlet, but i assume it would work for playing previously recorded material, no?


----------



## Impulse329

After four months without any issues, my 8300HD DVD is acting up. I am able to tune in perfectly to some channels, but when you switch to others I get nothing but a gray screen. The problem is occuring with both SD and HD channels. As an example, 701, 702 and 703 all work fine, but then 704, 705, 707 and 708 show a gray screen when I tune to them. I called TWC and they "sent a signal" to the box that did nothing. I have an appointment scheduled for Thursday to check out the issue now and will likely try to swap the box at 23rd street before then. The problem occurs regardless of the hookup (HDMI or component). I was wondering if anyone has had a similar issue or if they think it is my box or my service (which has cable and phone on the same line working fine). Without FOX in HD (or SD) how am I suppose to record 24!


Thanks.


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> since the "snippets" were recorded on your 8300 did you really need to plug the box into anything other than her Sony? i never tried using my box without it being plugged into the cable outlet, but i assume it would work for playing previously recorded material, no?



I've never tried it either, but early in the history of TWCNY DVR boxes I'm sure I read that the box will NOT work, even on previously recorded material, unless connected to a working cable connection. This is a bummer since it means that if your cable service goes out, you cannot watch new shows or recorded shows.


-barry


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Impulse329* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> After four months without any issues, my 8300HD DVD is acting up....



If you haven't already, try the universal cure for STB glitches: unplug it for ~30 secs. At times, even two such cold boots fix problems. -- John


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> since the "snippets" were recorded on your 8300 did you really need to plug the box into anything other than her Sony? i never tried using my box without it being plugged into the cable outlet, but i assume it would work for playing previously recorded material, no?



Interesting question... yes I did plug her cable line in. I seem to recall that the box won't do much of anything if it is NOT "connected" into the TWC system. I could swear that once there were some issues in the hood and I lost my connection to the rest of the system... AND I could not watch a previously recorded show. Then again, I recall mentioning this and one other person said I was wrong. For sure my "recollection" happened 8-9 months ago when we had the previous software rev, so the only way now is to test it.


----------



## richiekkim

Great, FOX HD is down, 20 minutes before the game. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *richiekkim* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Great, FOX HD is down, 20 minutes before the game. Anyone else have this problem?



It's looking fine on my plasma screen







right now, as of 1:06PM.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's looking fine on my plasma screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right now, as of 1:06PM.



Ditto Bears 7 - 0


----------



## Impulse329




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you haven't already, try the universal cure for STB glitches: unplug it for ~30 secs. At times, even two such cold boots fix problems. -- John



I have reset it four times over the last few days to no avail. Still no luck.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ditto x3
> 
> 
> I'm holding out for one of the new HDMI 1.3 switching receivers due out this summer and the hope that TWC will resolve the no HDMI pass through issue with their boxes.



What good is that if TWC will not have 1.3 boxesany time soon? They might not ever have them because when I was last at the Atlantic Ave office they had SA boxes in the garage in tall piles. I don't think 1.3 will be one of the things they will be rushing to get out to us consumers.


----------



## chewitt




nycdemmy said:


> Happy New Year. Please Help!!
> 
> 
> I woke up this morning with my SA8300 HD box dead. It was plugged in the wall but nothing on the screen. By midday it was working again..the box had the time on it and there was a 1080i icon on it..but nothing on my pioneer 4270 hd. Time Warner service was incredibly UNHELPFUL. I tried connecting with a component connection and that worked fine except it broadcasts only in 480i or 1080i..other stations show up strangely on my screen. When I plug the hdmi connection in again, it gives me the "your hdtv is not hdcp compliant..blah blah blah" WHY!!! I don't get it..it's worked completely fine until today. Did something change? Please help. I don't want to have to go to the 23rd street store and wait for a pointless hour. Please help. Thanks.
> 
> 
> D[/QUOTE
> 
> I am getting the same thing. TWC is blacking out the picture and telling me that due to HDCP I should change the HDMI connection to Component. After changing channels or turning the box off and on the message usually goes away. I have had this set up for about a year and now I am getting this error messsage.
> 
> 
> Anyone else?


----------



## nuttyinnyc




chewitt said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nycdemmy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Happy New Year. Please Help!!
> 
> 
> I woke up this morning with my SA8300 HD box dead. It was plugged in the wall but nothing on the screen. By midday it was working again..the box had the time on it and there was a 1080i icon on it..but nothing on my pioneer 4270 hd. Time Warner service was incredibly UNHELPFUL. I tried connecting with a component connection and that worked fine except it broadcasts only in 480i or 1080i..other stations show up strangely on my screen. When I plug the hdmi connection in again, it gives me the "your hdtv is not hdcp compliant..blah blah blah" WHY!!! I don't get it..it's worked completely fine until today. Did something change? Please help. I don't want to have to go to the 23rd street store and wait for a pointless hour. Please help. Thanks.
> 
> 
> D[/QUOTE
> 
> I am getting the same thing. TWC is blacking out the picture and telling me that due to HDCP I should change the HDMI connection to Component. After changing channels or turning the box off and on the message usually goes away. I have had this set up for about a year and now I am getting this error messsage.
> 
> 
> Anyone else?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both of you guys need to make sure the TV is off before you change the cables and the cable box has to turn on first. At least that is what I have been able to find out with testing HDTV's so far. It is possible that the cable was down in the area for both of you but not reported yet. You call them and they might have no knowledge of sn outage. Like you said it was morning and believe it or not people don't always have the TV on in the morning because it is a distraction. Another thing is HDMI has not been time tested yet so it is very possible that it stopped working. These are new cables so don't count that out so fast. Hope you guys have service now.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dingo19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GovtLawyer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've had my Sharp 26" LCD and TWC-NYC SA 8300HD for around three weeks, with perfect reception. Starting yesterday I periodically get little blips of digital visual noise, on a small portion of the screen (like a line of digitized stuff. I also get similar blips of an audio blip. Is this a problem with the signal, the box, or is it normal?
> 
> 
> Seems to me that something is amiss, but it might be a momentary signal problem from TWC, which would not be worth the aggravation of calling TWC.
> 
> 
> I am connected with the component cables which came with the box.



I had exactly the same issue a week ago. TWC sent a tech out and he tested the signal strength, cables etc and could find no problems (of course the problem went away the day before he showed up).

He told be that they sometimes do work in the neighborhood, and don't even tell the service guys about it.

It was fine for a few days, but now its back although not as prevalent.


----------



## AndyHDTV

 http://home.businesswire.com/portal/...21&newsLang=en 


Samsung, Time Warner Cable and Advance/Newhouse Join Together to Launch OCAP on Interactive HDTV Sets and HD Set-top Boxes

Time Warner Cable Launches High-Definition Interactive Digital Cable Services on World's First Interactive Digital Cable Ready (iDCR) OCAP-Based TV and Set-top Box from Samsung


NEW YORK--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Samsung, Time Warner Cable and Advance/Newhouse Communications announced that interactive digital cable services are now live on the Samsung HL-S5686C Open Cable Application Platform (OCAPTM) compliant DLP HDTV and SMT-H3050 High Definition Set-top Boxes (HDSTB) in Time Warner Cable's New York City systems, and will soon be expanding to other Time Warner Cable cities, including Milwaukee, WI, and cities covered by Advance/Newhouse's Bright House Networks cable systems.


The announcement was made today concurrent with the opening night of Time Warner Cable's Home to the Future exhibit. Home to the Future ( www.hometothefuture.com ) is a four-story, interactive installation built inside the Time Warner Center at New York City's Columbus Circle that opens to the public January 17 and lasts for three weeks.


Time Warner Cable's new interactive cable service includes its OCAP Digital Navigator and its in-house developed Interactive Program Guide. In 2007, Time Warner Cable and Advance/Newhouse Communications will continue to rollout OCAP on Samsung OpenCable products in other divisions of Time Warner Cable and Bright House Networks.


Samsung is excited to see the commercial launch of OCAP on our HDTVs and High Definition STBs, said DJ Oh, President and CEO of Samsung Electronics America, Inc. Time Warner Cable and Advance/Newhouse Communications through its Bright House Networks cable systems have been instrumental in leading the North American cable industry to accelerate the deployment of OpenCable technology.


"This underlines our commitment to fully deploy OCAP on all of our systems and confirms our growing relationship with Samsung, a leader in consumer electronics, said Glenn Britt, President and CEO of Time Warner Cable. OCAP will foster the national launch of interactive applications and these Samsung products will enable consumers to enjoy the full range of interactive services with or without a set-top box.


We are pleased by the progress made through our partnership with Samsung and Time Warner Cable towards making OCAP a deployable reality, said Robert Miron, Chairman and CEO of Advance/Newhouse Communications. This exemplifies our core commitment to continuously providing more choice and value to our Bright House Network customers.


----------



## coneyparleg

so do we just go and swap out for this new STB? Live in NYC?

What does this mean for us?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coneyparleg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> so do we just go and swap out for this new STB? Live in NYC?
> 
> What does this mean for us?



At this point I'd say zip, nada, nothing. Somehow I can't seem to even speculate that TWC is going to roll out a completely new STB; hell, it probably isn't even a DVR!


What we know (from a TWC exec in her "public" postings) is that they intend to roll out the Mystro/MDN software to boxes that currently run Passport. However, from the comments I see posted from those that have early versions of this software, there seems to be a lot of sentiment that they'd rather have Passport back. Which kind of indicates it needs some more "cooking" (it was said that a very recent version rollout killed a lot of boxes).


Then again, it might be an idea to toddle over to Columbus Circle to check it out. How cool would it be if we got a few dozen AVS folk there at the same time, peppering them with questions!


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coneyparleg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> so do we just go and swap out for this new STB? Live in NYC?
> 
> What does this mean for us?




I have no clue how this works, maybe it works with existing STB all well. Who knows. I'm going to the Time Warner Center in Columbus circle to see what it's all about. Maybe get some questions answered.


----------



## coneyparleg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have no clue how this works, maybe it works with existing STB all well. Who knows. I'm going to the Time Warner Center in Columbus circle to see what it's all about. Maybe get some questions answered.



Yeah I'm a 5 minute walk away I'll go check it out also.


I'll wear an 'avs for life' name tag (jking)


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> However, from the comments I see posted from those that have early versions of this software, there seems to be a lot of sentiment that they'd rather have Passport back. Which kind of indicates it needs some more "cooking" (it was said that a very recent version rollout killed a lot of boxes).



I was down in Miami last week, and saw an 8300HD running a VERY different OS (and I don't believe that it was SARA), so I am guessing it's Mystro, and it was HORRIBLE -- I mean painfully bad. You press the GUIDE button, and instead of getting the guide, you have to select from a bunch of menu options to get to the guide, and then the guide was VERY VERY slow and clunky to move through.


Ugh -- I hope that doesn't show up here in anything like its current form!


I will say one thing though -- I didn't see one skip or dropout through watching an entire football game in HD (and I can't say that would be possible here in NYC under Passport), so at least that's one thing we have to look forward to.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ... painfully bad. You press the GUIDE button, and instead of getting the guide, you have to select from a bunch of menu options to get to the guide, and then the guide was VERY VERY slow and clunky to move through.



I hope this is not what's in our future.


However, what you're describing, reminds me of what I've seen at friends' homes with Sara via Cablevision.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was down in Miami last week, and saw an 8300HD running a VERY different OS (and I don't believe that it was SARA), so I am guessing it's Mystro



I don't believe that TW has any cable operations in Miami, and if it doesn't, what you saw definitely wasn't Navigator (Mystro).


----------



## nuttyinnyc

Does this get us interactive like Cablevision was? Playing games with other cablevisionsubs, net access, and other things?


The thing that bothers me most is, with this kind of interactive technology the cable systems will know too much about our viewing habits.


Plus, the Price increase for renting/leasing these new boxes will be high. We want 1.3hdmi boxes before this crap. Like I have said in the past. The reg DTV customers are catered to first and the HDTV customers are hanging out in the cold wanting more. We need more people signing up to HDextra(which is more money) or get the word out and tell people to get the HD boxes(Which doesn't add any cost to the bill). The more HD boxes that go out the more customers they think have watching HDTV. Then they might cater to us true HDTV people and start offering new channels. I have 3 HD boxes in my house with only one HDTV.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I hope this is not what's in our future.
> 
> 
> However, what you're describing, reminds me of what I've seen at friends' homes with Sara via Cablevision.



Whew. Thank goodness for that. Remind me to never move to where Cablevision is the sole cable provider.


----------



## coneyparleg

just got back from the Time Warner Center and saw nothing about the new STB, but they were pushing their partnership with sprint(program dvr with phone - sprint only) and oncsreen caller id with digital phone.

I saw a future firmware wich was demo-ing the "start over" function headed our way, but nothing about OCAP


----------



## rpk113

Is there any news on a non-DVR HDMI compatible box coming thru the pipes? or is HDMI just one of the perks for paying extra for the DVR


----------



## holl_ands




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was down in Miami last week, and saw an 8300HD running a VERY different OS (and I don't believe that it was SARA), so I am guessing it's Mystro, and it was HORRIBLE -- I mean painfully bad. You press the GUIDE button, and instead of getting the guide, you have to select from a bunch of menu options to get to the guide, and then the guide was VERY VERY slow and clunky to move through.
> 
> 
> Ugh -- I hope that doesn't show up here in anything like its current form!
> 
> 
> I will say one thing though -- I didn't see one skip or dropout through watching an entire football game in HD (and I can't say that would be possible here in NYC under Passport), so at least that's one thing we have to look forward to.



Miami thread sez they are COMCAST territory.

Maybe you were seeing the "Improved" COMCAST Guide (note TVGuide logo):
http://www.comcast.com/improvedguide/ 


It seems similar in some respects to the COMCAST/TiVo IPG (under OCAP) demo I saw at CES2007...but different...
http://www.boston.com/business/techn...dvr_in_spring/


----------



## AndyHDTV

just got back from the time warner center, they had 1 demo tv & STB with the new OCAP application.


coming fall 2007

-Startover

-caller ID on tv

-program your DVR from the web & your sprint cell phone

-watch various channels on your sprint cell, live & prerecorded from DVR.


couldn't find anybody who new what SDV was.


----------



## nbuubu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> -program your DVR from the web & sprint cell phone
> 
> -watch various channels on your sprint cell, live & prerecorded from DVR.



Ouch. Finally get some good features only to have them exclusive to (from my experience anyway) the worst cellular carrier in the country.


----------



## AndyHDTV

some pics from a flyer


----------



## AndyHDTV

some more


----------



## coneyparleg

Oh so that was OCAP

I figured it wasn't because they were running it off of a SA 8300 with different firmware.

Sucks that they only partnered with Sprint.


I also read that we get over 20 HD channels, or it could have been that we are slotted for over 20 channels. By my count we have more like 18 so a maybe a few more on the way?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coneyparleg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Oh so that was OCAP
> 
> I figured it wasn't because they were running it off of a SA 8300 with different firmware.
> 
> Sucks that they only partnered with Sprint.
> 
> 
> I also read that we get over 20 HD channels, or it could have been that we are slotted for over 20 channels. By my count we have more like 18 so a maybe a few more on the way?



I count 20 current


1-13: 701-713

14-16: 719-721

17-19: 723-725

20: 741


----------



## coneyparleg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I count 20 current
> 
> 
> 1-13: 701-713
> 
> 14-16: 719-721
> 
> 17-19: 723-725
> 
> 20: 741



Yep you're right

math without coffee is flawed


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was down in Miami last week, and saw an 8300HD running a VERY different OS (and I don't believe that it was SARA), so I am guessing it's Mystro, and it was HORRIBLE -- I mean painfully bad. You press the GUIDE button, and instead of getting the guide, you have to select from a bunch of menu options to get to the guide, and then the guide was VERY VERY slow and clunky to move through.
> 
> 
> Ugh -- I hope that doesn't show up here in anything like its current form!
> 
> 
> I will say one thing though -- I didn't see one skip or dropout through watching an entire football game in HD (and I can't say that would be possible here in NYC under Passport), so at least that's one thing we have to look forward to.



I've read numerous posts like your from those that have the early versions... hence my "needing more cooking" phrase!


I've absolutely seen entire football games without a hitch. Last night I watched a hour show and the first 5-8 minutes were totally unusable. I still don't have enough "observations" to say where the trouble lies, I keep bouncing from a feeling "live" is reading from the disc and it's an i/o issue to thinking "glitching" comes from the head end, or in the transmission system.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I count 20 current
> 
> 
> 1-13: 701-713
> 
> 14-16: 719-721
> 
> 17-19: 723-725
> 
> 20: 741



I fondly recall 21 3 weeks ago! Bastards still haven't replaced InHD2!


BTW, in that total are 8 channels that cost extra (HBO, SHO, CineMax, Starz and the 4 HDXtra channels).


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've read numerous posts like your from those that have the early versions... hence my "needing more cooking" phrase!
> 
> 
> I've absolutely seen entire football games without a hitch. Last night I watched a hour show and the first 5-8 minutes were totally unusable. I still don't have enough "observations" to say where the trouble lies, I keep bouncing from a feeling "live" is reading from the disc and it's an i/o issue to thinking "glitching" comes from the head end, or in the transmission system.



Generally, the amount of glitches, from my observation, on my system, is often related to how recently the box was rebooted, and whether both tuners are in use. I have a hard time getting through an hour without at least one glitch, though....


----------



## AndyHDTV

Just my thoughts:

ESPN2-HD must be added to the HDExtra package now.


My9-HD should be added in April in time for Yankee games.


FSNY-HD should be added in October in time for the Devils & Islanders new season.


NFL Network-HD could be added in September for the new football season if a deal has been struck.


PPV-HD / On Demand-HD could wait till we have enough space to add channels at will.


MHD, A&E-HD Sleuth-HD should be sprinkled to us throughout the year.

(not sure if we have rights for Golf/Versus & TMC-HD)


And whenever they have the rights to carry these channels.

NGC-HD

Food-HD

HGTV-HD

Wealth TV-HD

Outdoor Channel-HD

History-HD

TBS-HD

CNN-HD

Cartoon Network-HD

The Weather Channel-HD

Chiller-HD

Sci Fi-HD

Bravo-HD

USA-HD

FX-HD

Speed-HD


and all of this is a dream if we don't get SDV by the end of the year and/or eliminate analog channels.


----------



## coreynyc

IS there really a need for Cartoon Network & History Channel in HD?


Cartoons are not in HD and all of the footage on History is way too old to be HD.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just my thoughts:
> 
> ESPN2-HD must be added to the HDExtra package now.
> 
> 
> My9-HD should be added in April in time for Yankee games.
> 
> 
> FSNY-HD should be added in October in time for the Devils & Islanders new season.
> 
> 
> NFL Network-HD could be added in September for the new football season if a deal has been struck.
> 
> 
> PPV-HD / On Demand-HD could wait till we have enough space to add channels at will.
> 
> 
> MHD, A&E-HD Sleuth-HD should be sprinkled to us throughout the year.
> 
> (not sure if we have rights for Golf/Versus & TMC-HD)
> 
> 
> And whenever they have the rights to carry these channels.
> 
> NGC-HD
> 
> Food-HD
> 
> HGTV-HD
> 
> Wealth TV-HD
> 
> Outdoor Channel-HD
> 
> History-HD
> 
> TBS-HD
> 
> CNN-HD
> 
> Cartoon Network-HD
> 
> The Weather Channel-HD
> 
> Chiller-HD
> 
> Sci Fi-HD
> 
> Bravo-HD
> 
> USA-HD
> 
> FX-HD
> 
> Speed-HD
> 
> 
> and all of this is a dream if we don't get SDV by the end of the year and/or eliminate analog channels.


----------



## AndyHDTV

With TWC trying to switch people to digital boxes in SI , exactly how many analog channels are they shedding?

I think analog service is available as basic and standard, with standard service having roughly 80 analog channels.

I have no idea how much basic has, but I estimate 45 analog channels.

Wouldn't that mean that SI would have eliminated almost half of their analog channels thus giving them space to add whatever their pretty little hearts desired?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...all of the footage on History is way too old to be HD.



I think that's a common misconception. "Old film" can be made into pretty good HD, certainly something "better than" SD. I'm pretty sure I've seen stuff filmed in the fifties looking fairly good in HD. It's common knowledge 35mm film has more than enough "resolution" for HD, not so sure about 16.


Speaking of channels, I read that NG HD runs close to 70% of it's content in HD... I always knew I wanted that channel, now I REALLY WANT IT. It's only one year old and it looks like they may carry more "hours of HD" than HD channels that have been around far longer.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Ha, I was going to ask about digital/analog. Obviously mostly all of their channel are digital. There was a time when you actually had to pay extra for "digital" and that meant you got some channels not available in analog format. So can they actually send both kinds of signals down the line? Is there ANY way we can "see/determine" which is analog and which is digital?


I always assumed that "basic" was the stuff we can get without a cable box, meaning about 9 channels, i.e. the absolutely cheapest level of service.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ha, I was going to ask about digital/analog. Obviously mostly all of their channel are digital. There was a time when you actually had to pay extra for "digital" and that meant you got some channels not available in analog format. So can they actually send both kinds of signals down the line? Is there ANY way we can "see/determine" which is analog and which is digital?
> 
> 
> I always assumed that "basic" was the stuff we can get without a cable box, meaning about 9 channels, i.e. the absolutely cheapest level of service.



That is the biggest misconception of them all. Digital cable is just that Digital. All the channels we receive at our houses are digital. Even the stations that have not started sending a digital signal then the cable companies will convert them to the DTV signal. Which is then sent to our boxes in a digital 1's & 0's and converted. Our biggest problem is that analog takes up a good portion of the signals sent thru the wires(phone, DTV, & cable modems take up the rest). In NYC we are lucky because all our stations already have the digital signal going on all our locals and there are few national stations that the TWC needs to convert for DTV consumers.


To check which Channels are still being sent in the analog format is easy. Go on the roof hook up an old antenna and plug in your old CRT to the antenna and see what you get. No just kidding that is to much work. One way to tell is hook up your old CRT TV to the cable wire cable wire and which ever channel you can see whether scrambled or not are the ones available on analog. You cannot use your new TV because it will convert all the digital signals available. Analog isn't important anymore for us that have DTV. Just sit back and enjoy the show.


The sooner we can get all our neighbors to switch to DTV the sooner TWC can shut down their analog feed, so lets go door to door and get everyone to change.


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So can they actually send both kinds of signals down the line? Is there ANY way we can "see/determine" which is analog and which is digital?



Direct incoming-cable connections to any NTSC tuner, plus a channel scan, shows analog channels available. Many are scrambled, requiring at least a basic converter to see. A few years back I counted ~100 analog channels with about 30 unscrambled; likely there are fewer now. Each analog needs 6-MHz of space in our 860+ MHz cable system, while ~10 SD digitals (2+ HDs) can occupy the same spectrum.


Entering a converter's diagnostic mode shows analog/digital for each channel frequency. (For 8300HDs, hold down EXIT and SELECT on the box until 'diag' appears on the converter panel, then release and press both again, which tunes to channel 1999.) Several years back NYC's TWC began 'simulcasting' (duplicating) most analog channels in digital format, although in diagnostic mode several channels showed as analog on digital STBs (switched) instead of QAM 64 or 256 (digital). Again, by now these switched analogs may be digitally delivered. -- John


----------



## Riverside_Guy

30 unscrambled? I dare say the "few" might be more like 10! My best recollection goes back about 6 years, and I'm pretty positive only 2-13 were available (I plugged a raw cable feed directly into the TV so I could "watch" one of those channels while the DVR was grinding away recording other stuff).


Ah, I should thought about the 8300 diagnostics, thanks for reminding me.


I have a sneaky feeling there's something with the head end involved here. A year or two ago, my mother got HBO. But she got only one channel of it. Yet, she DID have a late model, obviously digital box. I dug into the issue and found she had "analog" service. Pricing was odd because it wasn't rate card, she lived in a large building that had a "separate" deal with TWC that essentially guaranteed them lower rates (and THAT is a whole 'nother kind of discussion). Her bill would change by pennies "switching to digital service." Well, she and her sister were "nervous" about it and it took them 8 months afterwards to simply call TWC and switch their service to "digital." Bingo, a lot more channel opened up (multiple HBOs, the music channels that they never listen to anyway).


Anyway, thanks for chiming in guys!


----------



## John Mason

Greetings, Riverside_Guy. Somehow I thought I'd get a dispute.







. You go with your unscrambled count, then, and I'll go with mine. (Go back about 3+ decades with TWC variations here.) -- John


----------



## aesculanus

What HD does time warner offer in NYC "in the clear?" I have just the basic service, which means I have no cable box. Just a cable from my wall to my old analog tv. i get the major networks, a couple public access channels... _no_ espn, mtv, discovery channel, etc.


I am now considering a move to an hdtv with built-in atsc and QAM. will I be able to get HD content now with my current cable package, or does twc require i upgrade for that?


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aesculanus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What HD does time warner offer in NYC "in the clear?" I have just the basic service, which means I have no cable box. Just a cable from my wall to my old analog tv. i get the major networks, a couple public access channels... _no_ espn, mtv, discovery channel, etc.



CBS-HD

NBC-HD

FOX-HD

ABC-HD

CW-HD

PBS-HD


----------



## Riverside_Guy

3 decades ago? 'Round about that time, I lived in a brownstone with a bunch of pals. Come home one day and one of the guys tells me the cable guy knocked on the door about installing cable (I think it was 2 companies ago to today's TWC). He gave the guy 50 or a hundred bucks. We never, ever got a bill. AND one fine afternoon, I'm spinning the dial and come across a fight. Hmm, these guys look real familiar. Hmm, damn that's Ali. OMG, there's Smoking Joe. The Thrilla in Manila! And let's not mention how for many years, they "scrambled" the premium channels by installing line blocks outside your doorway, or how many folks just removed the damn things. One COULD present a reasonable argument the hosing we get on pricing today is making up for so many years of so many people not paying for their product.


BTW, you do NOT get those HDs "in the clear" unless you have a QAM equipped display. And not all HD sets have such an item. I know QAM onboard is required for cable card capability, but is it fair to say that only cable car capable TVs have QAM tuners? Are there NON cable card sets that do have them (I do know for Samsung, the answer is no)?


----------



## cjhnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I know QAM onboard is required for cable card capability, but is it fair to say that only cable car capable TVs have QAM tuners? Are there NON cable card sets that do have them (I do know for Samsung, the answer is no)?



I have a Panasonic TH-42PX60U. Its got a QAM tuner, no cablecard.


----------



## margoba

Just to ley you know that there are some people with dramatically different preferences, I thought I'd re-order your list by my preferences:


PPV-HD/OnDemand HD

Sci Fi-HD

USA-HD

A&E HD

CNN-HD

Bravo-HD

FX-HD


All the others are "don't care" for me.


This is ture even though I'm somewhat of a sports fan. But, I only watch sports occasionally, and I don't watch ESPN2 ever. I guess I might prioritize NFL network a little higher if I thought there would ever be an agreement.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just my thoughts:
> 
> ESPN2-HD must be added to the HDExtra package now.
> 
> 
> My9-HD should be added in April in time for Yankee games.
> 
> 
> FSNY-HD should be added in October in time for the Devils & Islanders new season.
> 
> 
> NFL Network-HD could be added in September for the new football season if a deal has been struck.
> 
> 
> PPV-HD / On Demand-HD could wait till we have enough space to add channels at will.
> 
> 
> MHD, A&E-HD Sleuth-HD should be sprinkled to us throughout the year.
> 
> (not sure if we have rights for Golf/Versus & TMC-HD)
> 
> 
> And whenever they have the rights to carry these channels.
> 
> NGC-HD
> 
> Food-HD
> 
> HGTV-HD
> 
> Wealth TV-HD
> 
> Outdoor Channel-HD
> 
> History-HD
> 
> TBS-HD
> 
> CNN-HD
> 
> Cartoon Network-HD
> 
> The Weather Channel-HD
> 
> Chiller-HD
> 
> Sci Fi-HD
> 
> Bravo-HD
> 
> USA-HD
> 
> FX-HD
> 
> Speed-HD
> 
> 
> and all of this is a dream if we don't get SDV by the end of the year and/or eliminate analog channels.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Interesting... I'd put PPV on the bottom of the list as I rarely if ever go that route. SciFi, FX and A&E from your list are on top for me. I'd add NG HD to the very top, though. I read elsewhere they are over 70% HD so I'd prefer to get them before something like A&E which has little HD content at this point. Big SciFi fan, BUT I see a clear trend where UnHD very much is carrying a lot of their stuff in HD. The REALLY good news for SciFi fans is that ALL of that channels shows have been done in HD for a long time already, even if most haven't been broadcast that way. We know they have been aggressive showing them letterboxed for quite a while, so they were very MUCH filmed in widescreen. So my current order would be:


NG HD

FX HD

SciFi HD

A&E HD

MHD


----------



## nyauditor

I am currently a customer of its Starter Pak, and do not have channels like MSG (27), YES (30), as well as non-HD ESPN and ESPN2. I just checked it's website on channel lineups and found all the above channels ARE included in the Starter Pak (makred with chocolate color next to it, which notes as Starter Pak in the legend).


Is it a mistake by TWC in its legend for the package, or am I really entitled to these channels as starter pak subscriber?


Thanks


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyauditor* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am currently a customer of its Starter Pak, and do not have channels like MSG (27), YES (30), as well as non-HD ESPN and ESPN2. I just checked it's website on channel lineups and found all the above channels ARE included in the Starter Pak (makred with chocolate color next to it, which notes as Starter Pak in the legend).
> 
> 
> Is it a mistake by TWC in its legend for the package, or am I really entitled to these channels as starter pak subscriber?
> 
> 
> Thanks



I don't know, I don't think anybody else here might even have the starter pack.

call them and ask if they made a mistake with the website.


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyauditor* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am currently a customer of its Starter Pak, and do not have channels like MSG (27), YES (30), as well as non-HD ESPN and ESPN2. I just checked it's website on channel lineups and found all the above channels ARE included in the Starter Pak (makred with chocolate color next to it, which notes as Starter Pak in the legend).
> 
> 
> Is it a mistake by TWC in its legend for the package, or am I really entitled to these channels as starter pak subscriber?
> 
> 
> Thanks



We have Digital Starter Pak and we have those channels. You should basically be getting everything under ch. 100 (except 78-82). You should also be getting Hallmark (107), Music Choice (6xx), Movies on Demand (1000) and Free On Demand (1008).


Call to make sure they have the right serial number for your box. If your box just got installed, wait a few hours for the correct authorizations to kick in, then reboot the box by pressing the power button on the box until it says "boot" in the front panel display.


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> With TWC trying to switch people to digital boxes in SI , exactly how many analog channels are they shedding?
> 
> I think analog service is available as basic and standard, with standard service having roughly 80 analog channels.
> 
> I have no idea how much basic has, but I estimate 45 analog channels.
> 
> Wouldn't that mean that SI would have eliminated almost half of their analog channels thus giving them space to add whatever their pretty little hearts desired?



We were Standard customers with HBO and SHO, and we got switched out. But when I called, the message said even Standard-only customers were getting switched. I think the only people who can keep their analog boxes are Basic customers.


----------



## AndyHDTV

I thought I would throw more of my Money TWC's way, Just order ordered Digital Phone.


I spoke to a CSR and she said that the Internet speed is going to be bumped up in April.


I specifically asked about MHD and A&E-HD.

She said that more HD channels are comming in april.


----------



## coupin827

Will TWC NYC ever get ESPN2 HD or any other new HD channels?


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coupin827* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Will TWC NYC ever get ESPN2 HD or any other new HD channels?



yes, can only speculate as to when.


----------



## Ronin1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think that's a common misconception. "Old film" can be made into pretty good HD, certainly something "better than" SD. I'm pretty sure I've seen stuff filmed in the fifties looking fairly good in HD. It's common knowledge 35mm film has more than enough "resolution" for HD, not so sure about 16.
> 
> 
> Speaking of channels, I read that NG HD runs close to 70% of it's content in HD... I always knew I wanted that channel, now I REALLY WANT IT. It's only one year old and it looks like they may carry more "hours of HD" than HD channels that have been around far longer.



A state of the art digital restoration involves running the film through a 4,000 lpi scanner and then working the digital magic. Take a look here for more details about DTS, formerly Digital Theater Systems, which acquired Lowery Digital Images, which has done the digital restorations of the Star Wars Trilogy, North By Northwest, and the newly released Bond set, among others.


They are reported to be able to recover all the available data from film and will be able to create digital HiDef in whatever format ultimately prevails.


----------



## coupin827




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> yes, can only speculate as to when.



Has this been said by anyone at TWC?


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coupin827* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has this been said by anyone at TWC?



right above your first post is mine. it should answer your question, but i'm not taking that persons word till i see it for myself.


----------



## coupin827

Ahh my bad, didn't see that. Thanks for the info.


----------



## HDTV Dude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I thought I would throw more of my Money TWC's way, Just order ordered Digital Phone.
> 
> 
> I spoke to a CSR and she said that the Internet speed is going to be bumped up in April.
> 
> 
> I specifically asked about MHD and A&E-HD.
> 
> She said that more HD channels are comming in april.



The internet speed being bumped up is good news but hearing that a CSR actually knows something so early in advance is downright ridiculous. When was the last time anyone heard a TWC CSR giving out useful and timely information about HD programming. I did call TWCNYC myself and the CSR I spoke with told me she knew nothing about HD channels be added in April and that she only heard the internet speed will be bumped up from 5 mbs upstream to 7 mbs. Believe me when I say I hope that the CSR you spoke with knows something that probably the other 99.9% don't know. Nevertheless, if the CSR's at TWC weren't so clueless and the last to know what's going on then we wouldn't have much to write about.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coupin827* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ahh my bad, didn't see that. Thanks for the info.



this might help:


Bob Watson

VP Programming & New Business Development

Email: [email protected]


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronin1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A state of the art digital restoration involves running the film through a 4,000 lpi scanner and then working the digital magic. Take a look here for more details about DTS, formerly Digital Theater Systems, which acquired Lowery Digital Images, which has done the digital restorations of the Star Wars Trilogy, North By Northwest, and the newly released Bond set, among others.
> 
> 
> They are reported to be able to recover all the available data from film and will be able to create digital HiDef in whatever format ultimately prevails.



Great post.

It's always a good thing to remind HD enthusiasts that film is still King

and film has tremendous available information (resolution) for digital restorations.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV Dude* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The internet speed being bumped up is good news but hearing that a CSR actually knows something so early in advance is downright ridiculous. When was the last time anyone heard a TWC CSR giving out useful and timely information about HD programming. I did call TWCNYC myself and the CSR I spoke with told me she knew nothing about HD channels be added in April and that she only heard the internet speed will be bumped up from 5 mbs upstream to 7 mbs. Believe me when I say I hope that the CSR you spoke with knows something that probably the other 99.9% don't know. Nevertheless, if the CSR's at TWC weren't so clueless and the last to know what's going on then we wouldn't have much to write about.



i'm kind of leaning towards that idea that this CSR new what she was talking about. i did call right back and talked to another CSR, who knew nothing about it and proceeded to read a list to me of HD channels that i should be getting, dispite me telling him i knew what they were.

even more insulting he told me that 722-inhd2 was on the list. wow


----------



## ZMike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...I spoke to a CSR and she said that the Internet speed is going to be bumped up in April...



I recall reading at least one post that indicated that internet speed has already been increased. I can confirm this is true in my case.


You have to reset (unplug/plug in) your cable modem to get it to re-register and obtain the increase.


-Mike


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ZMike* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I recall reading at least one post that indicated that internet speed has already been increased. I can confirm this is true in my case.
> 
> 
> You have to reset (unplug/plug in) your cable modem to get it to re-register and obtain the increase.
> 
> 
> -Mike



Mmm, I'm not so sure Mike! Yes we did get bumped to what they call "7 meg service" last summer. It lasted 2-3 months then reverted. A month ago when I got to speak to a PR person, I asked about that... she indicated that before they roll out an "increase" in service, they run it for a month or so to see if it delivers what it "should" to every node in the system. Seems reasonably logical...


My location 100% did revert.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Great post.
> 
> It's always a good thing to remind HD enthusiasts that film is still King
> 
> and film has tremendous available information (resolution) for digital restorations.



I think what Ronin posted about generally refers to a bit more than a simple film to HD conversion. That process is "going the extra mile" AND I'd bet only gets used when there is an expectation of additional revenue (Star Wars is a good example).


I just think folks should know that this process is not the only way to go; some of the older films I've seen converted did not appear to go through such an amazing restoration process, they did retain some characteristics that this process cleans up.


Sorry, but a lot more stuff is being shot in video with HD cameras these days. Interestingly enough, they can be made to look exactly like film looks! Best current example, Sin City.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think what Ronin posted about generally refers to a bit more than a simple film to HD conversion. That process is "going the extra mile" AND I'd bet only gets used when there is an expectation of additional revenue (Star Wars is a good example).
> 
> 
> I just think folks should know that this process is not the only way to go; some of the older films I've seen converted did not appear to go through such an amazing restoration process, they did retain some characteristics that this process cleans up.
> 
> 
> Sorry, but a lot more stuff is being shot in video with HD cameras these days. Interestingly enough, they can be made to look exactly like film looks! Best current example, Sin City.



Yes, I agree with you,







his link was more about restoring the film _first_, in the transfer process. The film has to be in top condition for a worthy transfer.


Pristine 35mm (and wider) film has more resolution than is available for broadcast today.


I hope all films get restored and are digitally re-mastered. I know it's a very expensive process but this is an art form that can be lost forever within a hundred years. Can you imagine going to the Met and only seeing contemporary paintings because everything beyond a hundred years is dust?


Sorry for the OT... wouldn't it be great if TCM invested a ton into digital restoration?


I'd pay for that HD channel.


----------



## Ronin1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, I agree with you,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> his link was more about restoring the film _first_, in the transfer process. The film has to be in top condition for a worthy transfer.
> 
> 
> Pristine 35mm (and wider) film has more resolution than is available for broadcast today.
> 
> 
> I hope all films get restored and are digitally re-mastered. I know it's a very expensive process but this is an art form that can be lost forever within a hundred years. Can you imagine going to the Met and only seeing contemporary paintings because everything beyond a hundred years is dust?
> 
> 
> Sorry for the OT... wouldn't it be great if TCM invested a ton into digital restoration?
> 
> 
> I'd pay for that HD channel.



Part of the "magic" that John Lowry has created is that they can just about restore anything that is in good enough condition to run through the scanners. An article I read indicated that there were some films that were just barely able to make it through the scanning process before falling apart. Other stories tell of the studios opening cans to find nothing more than dust (from the silver nitrate and celulose eras especially). Sunset Boulevard was restored using 2,000 lpi scanners and banks of G4s. Take a look here to see a before/after comparison of a few frames.


Even more recent movies, such as Star Wars , have suffered the ravages to which physical media are subjected only to be saved by this process.


The money from home video sales is what generates the funds to preserve and/or restore a lot of wonderful old films before they are lost forever. Sadly, many have been lost. Even more recent classics such as Lawrence of Arabia were restored (by conventional means) just in time. The many prints had been damaged, chopped up in editing for various releases, or simply lost in addition to deteriorating as most of the studios never really thought about keeping these films for the future. (As an aside, if you ever get the opportunity to see "Lawrence" in the restored 70mm print shown on the IMAX screen, I believe you will remember it for a lifetime. It is striking indeed.)


There was a segment on "Beyond Tomorrow" describing the process and showing some before and after comparisons of the first Aussie film to be so restored.


It is said that a sufficiently advanced technology appears to be magic. This is magic.


Lucky us!


Cheers!


P.S. Don't forget the Casablanca special edition.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronin1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> .. if you ever get the opportunity to see "Lawrence" in the restored 70mm print shown on the IMAX screen, I believe you will remember it for a lifetime. It is striking indeed.



Great links...

And yes,







I was very fortunate to see the restored LOA..

and it was at the Ziegfeld Theater.







Unbelievable!


----------



## LL3HD

I just realized you're in Texas.

If you're not familiar with The Ziegfeld Theatre- it's awesome.
http://cinematreasures.org/theater/12/ 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ziegfeld_Theatre


----------



## Ronin1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just realized you're in Texas.
> 
> If you're not familiar with The Ziegfeld Theatre- it's awesome.
> http://cinematreasures.org/theater/12/
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ziegfeld_Theatre



Larry,


Thanks for posting.


I just love restored theaters. Aside from the historical aspects there is something very nice indeed about going to a movie in them.


Here in San Antonio the Majestic Theater was restored to its former glory, including a moving celestial projection on the ceiling, by the efforts of local businessman Red McCombs. The American Movie Channel showed 12 O'Clock High there as a part of their traveling road show some years ago. When I lived up the road (about 80 miles) in Austin, the Paramount Theater was restored and ran a summer series of movies that were sufficiently old that almost no one had ever had the privilege of viewing them in a theater.


Best,


Richard


----------



## ZMike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Mmm, I'm not so sure Mike! Yes we did get bumped to what they call "7 meg service" last summer. It lasted 2-3 months then reverted. A month ago when I got to speak to a PR person, I asked about that... she indicated that before they roll out an "increase" in service, they run it for a month or so to see if it delivers what it "should" to every node in the system. Seems reasonably logical...
> 
> 
> My location 100% did revert.



They did go up and then down. However, I saw a post maybe 10 days ago on this thread indicating that they just went up again. I have RR premium, which was 8 Mb at that time. After reading that post I reset my cable modem and I'm at 10 Mb down and 768 Kb up right now. YMMV...


-Mike


----------



## AndyHDTV

just pick up my digital phone from 23rd street, asked the CSR what was the deal with the internet speed. She said that we are currently at 10. yet yesterday they told me we'll have it in april, and another told me it would be 7.


----------



## Manatus

^I have standard Roadruiner and am getting 6-7,000K today.


----------



## AndyHDTV

i got 10.75 here:

http://www.numion.com/YourSpeed3/index.html


----------



## Manatus

I prefer this one:
http://www.speakeasy.net/speedtest/


----------



## Ronin1

I use http://www.dslreports.com/stest which has several sources, including speakeasy. Best of all it keeps a database which allows you to see what other people are experiencing by zip code and ISP.


In my area, RoadRunner went to 7 mbps (down) last year which is quite nice, but the up speed remains unchanged.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronin1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I use http://www.dslreports.com/stest which has several sources, including speakeasy. Best of all it keeps a database which allows you to see what other people are experiencing by zip code and ISP.
> 
> 
> In my area, RoadRunner went to 7 mbps (down) last year which is quite nice, but the up speed remains unchanged.



what the hell. i jus did it twice and it said 18 down /4 up.

thats incredible!!!


----------



## LisaM

Thanks for that info. Before I re-booted the modem, I regularly registered at 4900k on the Speedeasy test. After re-booting, it is closer to 7000k.


----------



## Manatus

^Think about how much bandwidth TWC saves because of all the customers who never reboot their modems.


----------



## Ronin1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> what the hell. i jus did it twice and it said 18 down /4 up.
> 
> thats incredible!!!



Did you clear your cache? You will get inaccurate results if not.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronin1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did you clear your cache? You will get inaccurate results if not.



cleared everything jus now and now i got 9/4


----------



## Ronin1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> cleared everything jus now and now i got 9/4



It does sound like something is not "happy". TWC usually asks you to unplug the modem for a few minutes (and you might as well shut down your computer as they frequently get upset when the modem is shut down). Power up the modem, then your roiuter if you are using one and then your computer. If that does not clear things out you may want ot call CS and ask them to "ping" your computer as well as check the line signal level to see what is going on.


Edit: You mght check that you have an up-to-date Java runtime engine or Flash Player depending upon which test you are using.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Manatus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ^Think about how much bandwidth TWC saves because of all the customers who never reboot their modems.



Actually, I shut down my modem by turning off my power strip every time I shut down my computer. If you ever look at the power consumption ratings on the "wall wart" that they provide, it is surprising how much juice the cable modem eats up (and how hot the power supply gets!) even when you're not using it.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ZMike* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> They did go up and then down. However, I saw a post maybe 10 days ago on this thread indicating that they just went up again. I have RR premium, which was 8 Mb at that time. After reading that post I reset my cable modem and I'm at 10 Mb down and 768 Kb up right now. YMMV...
> 
> 
> -Mike



Oh, I'm only talking standard service. Last I checked premium came at a pretty large... premium. Honestly, it actually embarrasses me a bit to talk about what I pay for broadband via RR, it's SUCH a rip!


BTW, 30 bucks/month gets you 24 down, 8 up in Sweden.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

I used to use dslreports for testing, but got a lot of very unreliable reports. If I looked at others in NYC, I'd see numbers that were just not possible. Speakeasy always seemed to get it right if I ran it right after, so I switched. It seems very consistent, and accurately does reflect other things going on (i.e. when I have other processes running that can suck bandwidth, it is accurately reflected in their reports).


I'll give the modem a reboot, but I KNOW I got the 7 meg service out of the blue without any "action" on my part. Based on what I heard from TW, it certainly is possible a particular hood may be getting a better speed than another one as they say they do test this stuff before they roll it out citywide.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

I actually thought quite a bot before I posed this, but in the end had to let my homies see it... we're talking the HD lineup in Detroit:


199 National Geographic HD

200 A&E HD

201 Fox Sports Net HD Detroit

202 ESPN HD

203 ESPN2 HD

204 TNT HD

205 Discovery HD

206 INHD (MLB, NBA HD, NFL Network)

207 CSHD Golf Channel HD / Versus HD (NHL)

208 Universal HD

209 MHD

215 HBO HD

219 Cinemax HD

223 Showtime HD

227 Starz HD

231 ABC WXYZ-DT

232 NBC WDIV-DT

233 CBS WWJ-DT

234 FOX WJBK-DT

235 My Network TV WMYD-DT

236 The CW WKBD-DT

240 PBS WTVS-DT (HD PBS Digital)


Some media capitol of the world we live in eh? Oh, we DO get Cuban's nets (HDNet, HDNet-M).


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Some media capitol of the world we live in eh? Oh, we DO get Cuban's nets (HDNet, HDNet-M).



I'll take NY with Cuban's two channels and sacrifice those few (Ng, a&e, Fox, ESPN2, Golf, MHD) any day over whatever Detroit has to offer.


Keep in mind, we _will_ get those channels one day- and still call NY home.


----------



## HDTV Dude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I actually thought quite a bot before I posed this, but in the end had to let my homies see it... we're talking the HD lineup in Detroit:
> 
> 
> 199 National Geographic HD
> 
> 200 A&E HD
> 
> 201 Fox Sports Net HD Detroit
> 
> 202 ESPN HD
> 
> 203 ESPN2 HD
> 
> 204 TNT HD
> 
> 205 Discovery HD
> 
> 206 INHD (MLB, NBA HD, NFL Network)
> 
> 207 CSHD Golf Channel HD / Versus HD (NHL)
> 
> 208 Universal HD
> 
> 209 MHD
> 
> 215 HBO HD
> 
> 219 Cinemax HD
> 
> 223 Showtime HD
> 
> 227 Starz HD
> 
> 231 ABC WXYZ-DT
> 
> 232 NBC WDIV-DT
> 
> 233 CBS WWJ-DT
> 
> 234 FOX WJBK-DT
> 
> 235 My Network TV WMYD-DT
> 
> 236 The CW WKBD-DT
> 
> 240 PBS WTVS-DT (HD PBS Digital)
> 
> 
> Some media capitol of the world we live in eh? Oh, we DO get Cuban's nets (HDNet, HDNet-M).




Everyone may have a difference in opinion as to what channels they prefer, however, my main issue is with TWCNYC not offering more HD channels especially since we have the bandwith to support at least one more channel with the lost of Inhd2. We all know they have the rights to air A&E HD, MHD, ESPN2HD and possibly MYNetworkHD with the recent retransmission agreement signed with Foxs News Group. Is it possible that they're saving their bandwith for more special interest channels like the "Jus Panjabi" channel coming to 563 on 3/1/07 and the Fox Reality Channel and Fox Business News Channel coming later in 2007? In the meanwhile all we can do in the media capitol of the world is to wait for a competitor like DirecTV to put a fire under the @#&% of TWC when they launch the 100 or so HD channels later in the year. Then and only then will TWC and all the other cable TV monopolies become motivated enough to fully deploy SDV technology and acquire more HD channels in earnest.


----------



## Zeppo

Very odd weirdness that I've noticed lately, and for the first time. Occasionally on some HD channels (ESPNHD for one, the others I can't recall specifically) the latter part of a commercial break will shift to 480i out of the blue. They seem to be all TWC-related commercials, like notices about pay per view movies and such. It's new to me, and I don't know why I'm bringing it up, but it's reather odd, I think. Used to be all 480 commercials would be shown with pillar boxes without the resolution shift.


I guess what worries me a bit is that someone may forget to switch it back once the show begins. Seems to happen occasionally on shows like Jeopardy for example, though that must be the individual channel and not the system.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV Dude* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is it possible that they're saving their bandwith for more special interest channels like the "Jus Panjabi" channel



Jus Panjabi,







too funny.


What is that?


I can see their tag line--
_A 24 hour reality channel giving us a peak at a CSR call center, in action, attempting to answer the questions of our nation.
_


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV Dude* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> We all know they have the rights to air A&E HD, MHD, ESPN2HD and possibly MYNetworkHD with the recent retransmission agreement signed with Foxs News Group..



I don't know if that's something that pertains to our local TWNY. But this is a song that we've been singing for years.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV Dude* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In the meanwhile all we can do in the media capitol of the world is to wait for a competitor like DirecTV to put a fire under the @#&% of TWC when they launch the 100 or so HD channels later in the year. Then and only then will TWC and all the other cable TV monopolies become motivated enough to fully deploy SDV technology and acquire more HD channels in earnest.



Competition is good. I'm looking forward to these new satellite offerings along with Verizon FIOS.


----------



## UnnDunn

It's too bad Verizon is unlikely to get franchise agreements in most of NYC until 2008. I'd switch from TWC in a heartbeat if they did. We're still getting FiOS Internet though.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Zeppo, I have experienced that as well. IMO has zero to do with TWC and everything to do with that channel's engineers being totally asleep at the wheel (although commercial are another matter). The worst I find is when the HD channels displays their 16:9 image letterboxed INSIDE of a 4:3 box. Or things like TNT (which has other issues as well) with a known widescreen HD created show like The Closer that displays it STILL finds a way to apply additional, unnecessary stretching, distorting figures.


Yes I am annoyed by this, mostly because these guys are not young kids being paid barely minimum wage. Anyway, to not make myself too nuts, I figure it to be a rite of passage for HD!


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Even though the last (test) speed bump in Internet service happened without re-booting my modem, I did it anyway. BOOM, 7 meg service:


Last Result:

Download Speed: 6841 Kbps (855.1 KB/sec transfer rate)

Upload Speed: 488 Kbps (61 KB/sec transfer rate)


This is off the 104th street & WEA node.


Direct as competitor is really mixed. Very large swathes of Manhattan don't have a decent view to it's bird, plus there can be issues getting a disk mounted, especially in large apartment buildings. Probably far fewer issues in the outer boroughs. FIOS would provide serious competition as they can reach everyone (how good remains to be seen because in many, many instances they will have to go fiber to copper long before it gets to your apartment and TWC already has this infrastructure). Besides, I seriously doubt most of us will be seeing FIOS for at least 2 years, not so much for the franchise agreement for TV, but just as much for getting all that fiber laid out. It took TWC 2-3 years to lay fiber to cover Manhattan completely.


As for "they carry the channel, why don't we have it," I do NOT know this for a fact, but it sure could be possible that carriage agreements may specify markets. As in "for X dollars, you can carry Y channel in markets A, B, C, and D." Think about being the head of a channel, wouldn't you expect to pay more to go into a very large market like NYC. Think about being the head of TWC, you know you have tons of bandwidth in NYC, but more secondary markets get a lot less, so the quality of signal just can't be the same. So maybe that market gets NG HD before NYC does.


Believe me I'm no apologist for TWC, someone should go to jail (not literally!) for not replacing a channel that we pay extra for.


----------



## eddieb187

Anyone notice that most of the movies and TV shows broadcast on Universal HD channel 709 are missing the center channel?

Need 5.1 surround system to notice this, obviously.

Funny, the one show that does have the center channel is Surface.

Pretty much everything else, it's missing.

Very annoying watching a movie.

It's hard to hear the dialogue, bleads to the left and right channels.

I'm watching Jaws right now. No center channel.

I called NBC in NYC twice to complain couple of months ago.

I asked for the HDTV department. Said they'd look into it.

Wrong dept. I guess.


----------



## CynKennard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eddieb187* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone notice that most of the movies and TV shows broadcast on Universal HD channel 709 are missing the center channel?
> 
> Need 5.1 surround system to notice this, obviously.
> 
> Funny, the one show that does have the center channel is Surface.
> 
> Pretty much everything else, it's missing.
> 
> Very annoying watching a movie.
> 
> It's hard to hear the dialogue, bleads to the left and right channels.
> 
> I'm watching Jaws right now. No center channel.
> 
> I called NBC in NYC twice to complain couple of months ago.
> 
> I asked for the HDTV department. Said they'd look into it.
> 
> Wrong dept. I guess.



They are doing the same thing that WABC-DT and the NBC network does for programs that only have stereo available. They connect the two stereo channels to the left and right channels and leave the center and surround channels silent. This gives an echoey sound on my system. When this occurs for me, I switch my receiver to analog audio input (you have to have the two stereo channels connected to your receiver as well as the digital audio). This allows my receiver to convert the stereo sound to four channels; adding a center and a surround channel (fed to both surround speakers) by using Dolby Pro-logic decoding. It is a nuisance, but it gives good sound.


I think these channels always put out 5.1 channels so their listeners will think they are getting six channels of sound. It also removes an obligation for the station operator to switch the sound according to the source.


Channels such as HBO HD, Showtime HD, and Discovery HD have no problem switching their audio appropriately to match the source. I wish the channels I mentioned above would get professional and handle the audio properly!


Cynthia


----------



## eddieb187

I agree Cynthia.

They should switch between Dolby 2.0 and 5.1 when appropriate.

Especially NBC their volume is seriously lacking.

You turn it up to hear Leno and then a commercial comes on and you get blown out of your chair.

At least ABC and NBC send the center channel data when the progam has it.

Universal HD can't even get that right.

I don't know what they doing but content with center channel data is somehow broadcast without it.

Eddie


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Minor point, I do not believe Dolby Pro Logic synthesizes anything. The only real difference from AC/3 is that it supports a single discrete rear channel, not 2 discrete channels. Yes there are all sorts of tricks and techniques to synthesize more channels than you start with. Every AVR I've ever seen (and a lot of TVs as well) tends to have such functions. For me, they all sound very much phony (single exception, the Carver designed "holography" processing).


----------



## CynKennard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Minor point, I do not believe Dolby Pro Logic synthesizes anything. The only real difference from AC/3 is that it supports a single discrete rear channel, not 2 discrete channels. Yes there are all sorts of tricks and techniques to synthesize more channels than you start with. Every AVR I've ever seen (and a lot of TVs as well) tends to have such functions. For me, they all sound very much phony (single exception, the Carver designed "holography" processing).



Dolby Pro-Logic detects when the sound is equal in both the left and right channels (in phase), removes that from the left and right channels and sends it to the center channel. This is an approximate process but it produces much better sound (for me at least) than the straight stereo. You are correct about the single surround channel (as I said in my post). This is derived from the left and right channels by detecting the out-of-phase signals (such as ambiance sounds) and sending this to the surround channels.


Cynthia


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Hmm, I did not know that! I had thought Pro Logic did allow for a discrete center channel (discrete as it taken directly from a multi-channel source, not synthesized; I realize I am adding additional "meaning" to the term "discrete" and need to be specific about what I mean).


Even so, think back to plain old 2 channel "stereo." Left and right in phase material (or a mono source) appeared to come from a midway spot between the two front speakers. No need for any signal processing. Properly designed and mastered audio on a properly set up and calibrated system very much should present one with a front "stage" that stretched across both speakers. Yes, I have heard the many complaints about the "hole in the center" phenomena, but most of those complaining seemed to blame the technology. I very much felt it was either out of phase wiring or badly masatered audio, not some "restriction" in the technology.


As for the rear, are you saying to takes the out of phase data from the front speakers and synthesizes a single rear channel? Wouldn't that essentially mean that Pro Logic is 100% derived from a 2 channel source original?


BTW, I am not trying to be contriarian!


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As for the rear, are you saying to takes the out of phase data from the front speakers and synthesizes a single rear channel? Wouldn't that essentially mean that Pro Logic is 100% derived from a 2 channel source original?



This assessment of Dolby Pro Logic is correct, as I understand it. Dolby Pro Logic II does a somewhat better job of synthesizing a set of stereo rear channels, and has a wider frequency response....


----------



## rbienstock

FYI, on Saturday, I was on East 23rd street and observed that two giant (about 25' in diameter) satellite dishes were being installed on the roof of of the building where the TWC head-end is located. The crew wouldn't tell me what they were for, but it was an interesting development nonetheless.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I actually thought quite a bot before I posed this, but in the end had to let my homies see it... we're talking the HD lineup in Detroit:
> 
> 
> 199 National Geographic HD
> 
> 200 A&E HD
> 
> 201 Fox Sports Net HD Detroit
> 
> 202 ESPN HD
> 
> 203 ESPN2 HD
> 
> 204 TNT HD
> 
> 205 Discovery HD
> 
> 206 INHD (MLB, NBA HD, NFL Network)
> 
> 207 CSHD Golf Channel HD / Versus HD (NHL)
> 
> 208 Universal HD
> 
> 209 MHD
> 
> 215 HBO HD
> 
> 219 Cinemax HD
> 
> 223 Showtime HD
> 
> 227 Starz HD
> 
> 231 ABC WXYZ-DT
> 
> 232 NBC WDIV-DT
> 
> 233 CBS WWJ-DT
> 
> 234 FOX WJBK-DT
> 
> 235 My Network TV WMYD-DT
> 
> 236 The CW WKBD-DT
> 
> 240 PBS WTVS-DT (HD PBS Digital)
> 
> 
> Some media capitol of the world we live in eh? Oh, we DO get Cuban's nets (HDNet, HDNet-M).



I luvs ya River, but why are we still complaining about TWC lack of HD service. We know we are on the short end of the HDTV stick, but the stick isn't as short as everyone makes it seem. We have 20 channels right now and we know that TWC already have carriage deals for a couple of others. That is not that far off to the norm! If you forget about VOOM which we will never get. We are right their with most cable companies 20-25. One problem is we have too many sports teams here with their own channels instead of sharing like the old days and cover almost everything with 2 channels. That would leave us room for one more national network. You should know as good any NYer that dispite being the media capital of the world we are usually the last to get new channels when it comes to Cable. They get their launches elsewhere first.


But be positive, no more negativity! Changes are coming and we will have too many to watch soon or more then enough to complain how bad the HD looks on them. Then we will be discussing why primetime netwrok TV is still the king and how good DiscoveryHD still looks.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Competition is good. I'm looking forward to these new satellite offerings along with Verizon FIOS.



I would be careful whart you ask for, competition is usualy good but I have talked to a few peopole that have had FIOS for over a year and they say the difference isn't that great in price and quality. The CSR's know much more then TWC's do. But I am affraid Verizon might be doing a rush job. Remember it took TWC in NYC close to 10 yr's to rewire itself here for the digitl way. Verizon claims they are on a 5yr plan. If they don't have any new subscriber rates, whicdh from what I read the haven't advertised any. As of right now they are more expensive than TWC from a service standpoint on their website. Don't get me wrong I am with you guys hoping for the best, I have Verizon one bill with DSL, Phone and Cell Phone, so the the savings I could get by adding TV might be great. But I am still cautious about any company when they try something new. Let's hope I am wrong and we all enjoy FIOS for the same time I have have been engoying TWC 18+ yrs.


----------



## holl_ands




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hmm, I did not know that! I had thought Pro Logic did allow for a discrete center channel (discrete as it taken directly from a multi-channel source, not synthesized; I realize I am adding additional "meaning" to the term "discrete" and need to be specific about what I mean).
> 
> 
> Even so, think back to plain old 2 channel "stereo." Left and right in phase material (or a mono source) appeared to come from a midway spot between the two front speakers. No need for any signal processing. Properly designed and mastered audio on a properly set up and calibrated system very much should present one with a front "stage" that stretched across both speakers. Yes, I have heard the many complaints about the "hole in the center" phenomena, but most of those complaining seemed to blame the technology. I very much felt it was either out of phase wiring or badly masatered audio, not some "restriction" in the technology.
> 
> 
> As for the rear, are you saying to takes the out of phase data from the front speakers and synthesizes a single rear channel? Wouldn't that essentially mean that Pro Logic is 100% derived from a 2 channel source original?
> 
> 
> BTW, I am not trying to be contriarian!



FYI: Dolby Pro Logic "Encoder" can include the Center Channel (LFE is added back into L/R):
http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/volum...c2-3-2001.html 


Also see White Paper re Pro Logic vs Pro Logic II design and capabilities:
http://www.dolby.com/assets/pdf/tech..._Operation.pdf 

The Rear signal processing has a 7 kHz filter in the original, which is replaced by a wide band digital filter in "II".


And Dolby Pro Logic IIx adds two more surround channels (for 7.1) in the decoder:
http://www.dolby.com/consumer/techno...logic_IIx.html 


Of course, ALL of the "Pro Logic" DECODER variations operate strictly on a L/R Stereo input.


You can click on the Dolby DIGITAL variations to see the different modes when operating on a DD5.1 input signal.

The missing center channel is also a commonly reported problem here on the "other" coast....

A problem that is known by the offending stations, but still recurs from time to time...


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This assessment of Dolby Pro Logic is correct, as I understand it. Dolby Pro Logic II does a somewhat better job of synthesizing a set of stereo rear channels, and has a wider frequency response....



Ah, thanks Scott.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I luvs ya River, but why are we still complaining about TWC lack of HD service.



Oh I never meant it as any "complant," witness what I said at the top. Unfortunately, I couldn't help but make that closing crack!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holl_ands* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Of course, ALL of the "Pro Logic" variations operate strictly on a L/R Stereo input.
> 
> 
> You can click on the Dolby DIGITAL variations to see the different modes when operating on a DD5.1 input signal.
> 
> The missing center channel is also a commonly reported problem here on the "other" coast....
> 
> A problem that is known by the offending stations, but still recurs from time to time...



Thanks for the links... I sure do see that my "assumptions" were in error; I had thought that Pro Logic, being able to deliver more than 2 discrete channels would have been derived from the original multi-channel source, rather than being synthesized from a mixed down source.


----------



## John Mason

Reads like NYC's Cablevision has just rolled out switched video , although they're still complaining about not enough HD in their thread. Yes, it's a little early. -- John


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Oh I never meant it as any "complant," witness what I said at the top. Unfortunately, I couldn't help but make that closing crack!



Yeah, I read it I know we are at that cross roads of pacing back and forth to complain but also to know something is coming. Call me what you guys want but I feel very good about this year for us. But it will not be a slow roll out it is going to be a be bang.


Big opinion here: I think they are saving the channels, I would say a slate of 4-6, when Queens starts getting their first FIOS connections. We get that many we are happy for a few more months or a couple of years when more meaningful stations join HD.

Is it true that SI is completed? Bad rumor? Manhattan will be the biggest pain for FIOS, but TWC has the most customers in Queens.


----------



## holl_ands




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the links... I sure do see that my "assumptions" were in error; I had thought that Pro Logic, being able to deliver more than 2 discrete channels would have been derived from the original multi-channel source, rather than being synthesized from a mixed down source.



In the various "synthesized surround sound" systems, the Surround-to-Stereo ENCODERS

operate pretty much the same in how they squeeze 5-into-2 without messing up the STEREO replay.


The magic is in how the L/R input signals are processed in the AVR.

Obviously, something is going to get lost....affecting channel separation, pumping action and higher noise/distortion.....


You also might find fol. post of interest (adds Circle Surround and DTS Neo:6):
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...Ix#post7265668


----------



## coreynyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I would be careful whart you ask for, competition is usualy good but I have talked to a few peopole that have had FIOS for over a year and they say the difference isn't that great in price and quality. The CSR's know much more then TWC's do. But I am affraid Verizon might be doing a rush job. Remember it took TWC in NYC close to 10 yr's to rewire itself here for the digitl way. Verizon claims they are on a 5yr plan. If they don't have any new subscriber rates, whicdh from what I read the haven't advertised any. As of right now they are more expensive than TWC from a service standpoint on their website.



More expensive? They are $42.99 for all non-premiums ($59.99 on TWC) and for $12.99 more you get all movie premiums except HBO & Cinemax. On TWC, you get a measly 1 premium for $12.99. For the 4 premiums you get on FIOS for $12.99, the cost would be $29.99. But, TWC & Fios do have the same pricing if you get all 6 movie premiums ($39.99).


Granted Fios charges $12.99 for a HD DVR but it is still cheaper than the TWC HD & HD DVR package since Fios doesn't have a HD Channel upcharge. I think Fios has a better selection of HD channels than TWC and have a few that I know most on this board wish TWC offered. Plus you can network the Fios DVRs.


For sports fans, they offer ESPN2 & NFLN (also in SD) in HD. Music fans get a wider variety of channels. On the movie premiums, they offer the west coast feeds.


I could go on an & on about how much of a better value Fios is. I can't wait to get it in Manhattan (or see TWC price cutting & service improving response)!!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I could go on an & on about how much of a better value Fios is. I can't wait to get it in Manhattan (or see TWC price cutting & service improving response)!!



From all that I've read, the same "provider" can have wildly different plans and pricing from market to market. Isn't it true that Verizon doesn't have a franchise agreement in place yet and can't offer FIOS services in NYC until that agreement is executed?


AFAIK, here in multi-unit dwelling land, we will not get fiber to our apartments. So I envision the system being similar to cable, fiber to a node, then copper the rest of the way. What I have no idea about is exactly where the node is located (for TWC, it's 1/2 block from my building; we have a hint that Version may place it's node right at the individual building), but am I wrong in thinking it's all about the switch to copper much more than the length of copper?


Still I see the biggest obstacle being that length of time factor. What I know for sure is that it took 2 years for TWC's fiber rollout to get from the southern end of Manhattan to my hood (I'm a mile below Columbia, I think it took another 6 months to complete Manhattan's roll out).


With a lot more single family houses outside Manhattan, things could be VERY different in that there'd be more fiber into the house. AND I couldn't even speculate the time it may be to roll fiber out throughout NYC.


Despite all this seeming negativity, I sure as hell applaud Verizon for giving it a shot. The real bottom line for all of us is some actual, real competition. Again from a Manhattan perspective, satellite just isn't an option for most of it, RCN was kind if a disaster in their original business approach (your entire building HAD to accept them or no deal) AND in the fact they ran out of money while trying to get fiber deployed.


The optimist in me wants to believe that TWC will really start dealing with the heat from them long before FIOS is totally available.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holl_ands* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The magic is in how the L/R input signals are processed in the AVR.
> 
> Obviously, something is going to get lost....affecting channel separation, pumping action and higher noise/distortion.....



TVs and the synthesized modes of AVRs I find generally way too hokey (they don't sound "right" to me). There was one synthesized process that I did find tremendously useful, the one Bob Carver designed. It took me a few months of tweaking to "get" how to set it up, but I sure recall having friends over, putting some Telarc CDs on and asking them if they detected ANYTHING coming from the surrounds. 100% they all said no, that I was fooling them because they "did nothing." Then I shut the circuit off and blew their minds at how the sound completely "collapsed."


----------



## coreynyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> From all that I've read, the same "provider" can have wildly different plans and pricing from market to market. Isn't it true that Verizon doesn't have a franchise agreement in place yet and can't offer FIOS services in NYC until that agreement is executed?



The prices I quote come from the Verizon website's quotes for the NY region. So unless they raise their prices for Manhattan, these are their prices.


I thought the NY City Council approved Verizon a few months ago.


----------



## broadwayblue

Quick question about the Rangers/Leafs game tonight...it appears the game is on FSNY. Will there be no HD feed even though it's a home game? 712 is listing the knicks game so I'm not sure where else to look. Any ideas?


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Quick question about the Rangers/Leafs game tonight...it appears the game is on FSNY. Will there be no HD feed even though it's a home game? 712 is listing the knicks game so I'm not sure where else to look. Any ideas?



Since the game _is_ scheduled to be broadcast on FSNY _in HD_ and we don't get it (cablevision carries it), I would say no. This is just my guess.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> More expensive? They are $42.99 for all non-premiums ($59.99 on TWC) and for $12.99 more you get all movie premiums except HBO & Cinemax. On TWC, you get a measly 1 premium for $12.99. For the 4 premiums you get on FIOS for $12.99, the cost would be $29.99. But, TWC & Fios do have the same pricing if you get all 6 movie premiums ($39.99).
> 
> 
> Granted Fios charges $12.99 for a HD DVR but it is still cheaper than the TWC HD & HD DVR package since Fios doesn't have a HD Channel upcharge. I think Fios has a better selection of HD channels than TWC and have a few that I know most on this board wish TWC offered. Plus you can network the Fios DVRs.
> 
> 
> For sports fans, they offer ESPN2 & NFLN (also in SD) in HD. Music fans get a wider variety of channels. On the movie premiums, they offer the west coast feeds.
> 
> 
> I could go on an & on about how much of a better value Fios is. I can't wait to get it in Manhattan (or see TWC price cutting & service improving response)!!



You really have to look closer to the pricing. TWC cable $59. includes one box whether it is an HD box or not. While FIOS is 42.99 with no boxes at all, so at a min it is 42.99+9.99 for a HD box. So score one for Verizon but that is where it all goes down hill. HD only includes local HD stations, if you want the nationals (which has five more stations then we get but by the time it is offered to us it TWC might be more even) it is extra but for an unspecified price for arguments sake we will give it the a couple dollars more than HDextras, 10.95. The DVR's are less money but when you get muliple boxes you start evening up the score. The Movies package is the only thing that shines out to me as a killer deal(TMC, Starz, Showtime, Encore, and a couple of other we get with basic now.) at 12.99. You are misled on HBO and Max $26 for those both. I guess these are the most popular so they want to stick it to us. The biggest Question is the Local channels the web site and print out says the service fee includes ABC, CBS etc, but then it also says Local service has a $12.99 fee so if we add that fee that makes the regular service just for ser, loc, and STB $65 befoire any extras. Doesn't look good for FIOS. IN short let me list what I pay now and why FIOS might be more or not much of difference. I have DTV with 3 boxes and a DVR and a preview/promotion of top four premiums for $10. For arguments sake, I pay $95(not includeing the premies). IF the prices hold true with FIOS 42.99ser + 19.98 STB's + 12.99DVR + 10.95?HD nat = 86.91 with the locals still in question. Do you think getting your house rewired for something that might disappoint you is worth it? They have to many asterisks to really be sure about their true charges other then the ones they give.


Don't get me wrong I am with you guys, I am looking forward to it hitting our neighborhoods. I just want you guys not to expect a lower bill. I hope it is as good as they say it is. I will get a discount if I do get it because I have everything Verizon. They need to have a triple play kind of promo to actually save us any ammount of money that will be noticable in our pockets. But you know what, the Verizon cell service excelled in the begining also, then it just ended up like every big company out there. People constantly complain about that service now. Just something to thing of.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Quick question about the Rangers/Leafs game tonight...it appears the game is on FSNY. Will there be no HD feed even though it's a home game? 712 is listing the knicks game so I'm not sure where else to look. Any ideas?




This was a problem multiple times last season... Cablevision would always put the Knicks on MSG whether they were home or away, and put the Rangers on MSG2 or FSNY (when available) if they played at the same time - losing HD in the process for home games (when on MSG2).


It seemed like they fixed this problem this season.... tonight is the only instance for the entire season where they messed up, and those of us without FSNY-HD get screwed tonight....


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This was a problem multiple times last season... Cablevision would always put the Knicks on MSG whether they were home or away, and put the Rangers on MSG2 or FSNY (when available) if they played at the same time - losing HD in the process for home games (when on MSG2).
> 
> 
> It seemed like they fixed this problem this season.... tonight is the only instance for the entire season where they messed up, and those of us without FSNY-HD get screwed tonight....



well that just sucks...a coworker was supposed to come over to hang out, have a few beers, and check out the game on my 112" HD projector. 112" of SD isn't going to impress anyone.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> well that just sucks...a coworker was supposed to come over to hang out, have a few beers, and check out the game on my 112" HD projector. 112" of SD isn't going to impress anyone.



That does suck.


Hmmm, lets see, what else is on in HD tonight.

Well you can put on HBO and try and impress with Big Momma's House 2.









No, I didn't think so.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> From all that I've read, the same "provider" can have wildly different plans and pricing from market to market. Isn't it true that Verizon doesn't have a franchise agreement in place yet and can't offer FIOS services in NYC until that agreement is executed?
> 
> 
> AFAIK, here in multi-unit dwelling land, we will not get fiber to our apartments. So I envision the system being similar to cable, fiber to a node, then copper the rest of the way. What I have no idea about is exactly where the node is located (for TWC, it's 1/2 block from my building; we have a hint that Version may place it's node right at the individual building), but am I wrong in thinking it's all about the switch to copper much more than the length of copper?
> 
> 
> Still I see the biggest obstacle being that length of time factor. What I know for sure is that it took 2 years for TWC's fiber rollout to get from the southern end of Manhattan to my hood (I'm a mile below Columbia, I think it took another 6 months to complete Manhattan's roll out).
> 
> 
> With a lot more single family houses outside Manhattan, things could be VERY different in that there'd be more fiber into the house. AND I couldn't even speculate the time it may be to roll fiber out throughout NYC.
> 
> 
> Despite all this seeming negativity, I sure as hell applaud Verizon for giving it a shot. The real bottom line for all of us is some actual, real competition. Again from a Manhattan perspective, satellite just isn't an option for most of it, RCN was kind if a disaster in their original business approach (your entire building HAD to accept them or no deal) AND in the fact they ran out of money while trying to get fiber deployed.
> 
> 
> The optimist in me wants to believe that TWC will really start dealing with the heat from them long before FIOS is totally available.



SI already has it available, unless by NYC you mean Manhattan only. So service is available, but you guys in the city will be waiting a long time. They claim they will be re-wiring from street to complex. Not using ecxisting wire at all. That is a very bold statement considering how much work TWC went through to wire the city when cable was the new kid on the block and then re-wire when they upgraded.


I would think up where you were Sat would be a viable option, why isn't it? Unless it is a complex issue and not a signal issue.


I am with you it is about time there is competetition, but the only problem is we know about it already and we see the comercials everyday. It just irks us not to be able to order it when they keep saying "Available". We keep hearing it is greaat but we really do not have any true NYC word of mouth. I watch a lot of TV so the choice is good for people like me that just has no confidence in SAT. Cable has always been reliable for me. The only time I ever had any real trouble with shows is when we had the old boxes and my cat used it as a heater and she would change the channel. Imagin taping something on NBC but when you get home you have hrs of L & O on TNT istead.


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> SI already has it available, unless by NYC you mean Manhattan only. So service is available, but you guys in the city will be waiting a long time. They claim they will be re-wiring from street to complex. Not using ecxisting wire at all. That is a very bold statement considering how much work TWC went through to wire the city when cable was the new kid on the block and then re-wire when they upgraded.
> 
> 
> I would think up where you were Sat would be a viable option, why isn't it? Unless it is a complex issue and not a signal issue.
> 
> 
> I am with you it is about time there is competetition, but the only problem is we know about it already and we see the comercials everyday. It just irks us not to be able to order it when they keep saying "Available". We keep hearing it is greaat but we really do not have any true NYC word of mouth. I watch a lot of TV so the choice is good for people like me that just has no confidence in SAT. Cable has always been reliable for me. The only time I ever had any real trouble with shows is when we had the old boxes and my cat used it as a heater and she would change the channel. Imagin taping something on NBC but when you get home you have hrs of L & O on TNT istead.



Just to make things clear, FIOS TV is not available anywhere in NYC, including SI. Only FIOS hi-speed online is available in NYC for those that are wired (like me.)


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That does suck.
> 
> 
> Hmmm, lets see, what else is on in HD tonight.
> 
> Well you can put on HBO and try and impress with Big Momma's House 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I didn't think so.



Image that beach scene on that TV. OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *QMAN71* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just to make things clear, FIOS TV is not available anywhere in NYC, including SI. Only FIOS hi-speed online is available in NYC for those that are wired (like me.)



TY for that update, It is available on LI. But there was some people saying it was available with you guys. But you would know better then us Queens folk. Those lyers!


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> TY for that update, It is available on LI. But there was some people saying it was available with you guys. But you would know better then us Queens folk. Those lyers!



The city and Verizon still have to sign the franchise agreement, and nobody seems to know for sure when that is going to happen.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *QMAN71* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The city and Verizon still have to sign the franchise agreement, and nobody seems to know for sure when that is going to happen.



but are they installing the wiring right now in some place? that is the question. Hopefully it goes from approval to order because the lines will be in place. But I guess you answered that by telling me you had the FIOS internet.


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> but are they installing the wiring right now in some place? that is the question. Hopefully it goes from approval to order because the lines will be in place. But I guess you answered that by telling me you had the FIOS internet.



Yes, they are wiring in parts of the city now, I know most of SI is done, and I know they've been doing some wiring in Queens. My only guess is that they want to get more of NYC ready and wired before they finalize a franchise agreement.


----------



## broadwayblue

Yes, Verizon is wiring NYC as fast as they can. They have contacted me on several occasions to get my permission to wire various properties that I manage. The problem is that many owners/coop boards are reluctant to grant them permission because they are concerned about what the moldings/hallways will look like. Most already have Time Warner Cable moldings running along the ceiling in the hallway of every floor and they aren't thrilled about having another set for Verizon running just below. I can't say how successful they've been in getting the work done in other buildings, but I can say they haven't been given the green light in any of the buildings I work with.


----------



## AndyHDTV

check out whats going on upstate in albany, why can't this happen here.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AlbanyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> :


----------



## callado4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> TY for that update, It is available on LI. But there was some people saying it was available with you guys. But you would know better then us Queens folk. Those lyers!



I'm curious, how is your HDTV reception? I live in Queens and I am on RCN, I just got an HDTV but unfortunately there seems to be a lot of dropouts on the programs I watch (24, Prison Break, Bones, CSI's, Law & Order). In my building I can also get TWC so now with this problem I am thinking of switching (plus you guys get Discovery HD included in the standard HD tier).


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, Verizon is wiring NYC as fast as they can. They have contacted me on several occasions to get my permission to wire various properties that I manage. The problem is that many owners/coop boards are reluctant to grant them permission because they are concerned about what the moldings/hallways will look like. Most already have Time Warner Cable moldings running along the ceiling in the hallway of every floor and they aren't thrilled about having another set for Verizon running just below. I can't say how successful they've been in getting the work done in other buildings, but I can say they haven't been given the green light in any of the buildings I work with.



Ah, was hoping you'd pop in... but you bring up a very significant issue in seeming to imply their intention is to go fiber into the apartment. That is HUGELY different than what I thought they'd do, which is fiber to the basement, then run on the standard telephone cable into each apartment (i.e. fiber to copper before it gets into your apartment).


I'm in a co-op and several years ago they did a big re-wiring job running multiple cables into every apartment, all "hidden." There were 2 or 3 co-ax wires and 2 or 4 4-wire "telephone" wires. BUT no dark fiber!


On the other hand, I'm fairly positive that an executed franchise agreement means the franchisee can trump what a building may or may not want. Around the same time we were planning and doing our wiring job, TWC wanted to encase all their wiring. It involved opening 6-8 inch holes and running 6-9 inch pipe with huge distribution boxes on each floor. We tried to fight them; but ultimately even our lawyers admitted their franchise agreement trumped us. AFAIK, Version doesn't have any agreement signed, so it may be the buildings CAN fight them at this point. BTW, I think it's idiocy to commence the fiber wiring on a large scale before the agreement is signed.


----------



## matstars

I'm sorry but I haven't seen anything in detail on this.


My box (8300HD) from Staten Island cable has 2 firewire outs.


Do these work (if I were to build an HTPC)?


I believe by law they have to, am I right?


Thanks,

Mat


----------



## Meteor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *matstars* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do these work (if I were to build an HTPC)?



Yes but very limited, some SD channels, HD breaks a lot.



> Quote:
> I believe by law they have to, am I right?



It depends, is your PC a licensed device? NOT

it's been reported that some Mitsubishi monitors play the firewire streams well and some DVHS decks can record but with glitches.

it's not worth it, I don't think they'll ever come up with a reliable solution.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ah, was hoping you'd pop in... but you bring up a very significant issue in seeming to imply their intention is to go fiber into the apartment. That is HUGELY different than what I thought they'd do, which is fiber to the basement, then run on the standard telephone cable into each apartment (i.e. fiber to copper before it gets into your apartment).
> 
> 
> I'm in a co-op and several years ago they did a big re-wiring job running multiple cables into every apartment, all "hidden." There were 2 or 3 co-ax wires and 2 or 4 4-wire "telephone" wires. BUT no dark fiber!
> 
> 
> On the other hand, I'm fairly positive that an executed franchise agreement means the franchisee can trump what a building may or may not want. Around the same time we were planning and doing our wiring job, TWC wanted to encase all their wiring. It involved opening 6-8 inch holes and running 6-9 inch pipe with huge distribution boxes on each floor. We tried to fight them; but ultimately even our lawyers admitted their franchise agreement trumped us. AFAIK, Version doesn't have any agreement signed, so it may be the buildings CAN fight them at this point. BTW, I think it's idiocy to commence the fiber wiring on a large scale before the agreement is signed.



Well I can't say for certain that they are running fiber into each apartment...just that they are running cable. I'll try to find out exactly what they're running the next time I speak to Verizon or their contractors.


That's news to me about them having the right to wire regardless of what the coop/condo board or landlord wants. I'm not so sure it's true...if that was the case why isn't RCN in more buildings? Most of the properties I've seen that offer them as a TWC alternative only allowed them in because RCN offered a commission to the building for each activation.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That's news to me about them having the right to wire regardless of what the coop/condo board or landlord wants. I'm not so sure it's true...if that was the case why isn't RCN in more buildings? Most of the properties I've seen that offer them as a TWC alternative only allowed them in because RCN offered a commission to the building for each activation.



TWCNYC is a "cable company" (as that term is used in the applicable laws and regulations) and has the exclusive right and obligation to serve customers within its franchised territories in the City of New York. RCN is an "open video service" provider, not a "cable company." As the sole "cable company" within its territories, TWC is required to serve any customer wanting its services, and no landlord may prevent it from installing wiring within a residential building (NY Public Service Law §228).


Verizon is also not a "cable company." What its rights and duties under a future franchise agreement with the City of New York will be are empty speculation at this point. All that I know is that if Verizon ever does offer FiOS-based service in my apartment building (one of the largest in the Village), it's going to have to install something to supplement or replace the twisted copper now in use. Could that be fiber to every apartment? Of course it could.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well I can't say for certain that they are running fiber into each apartment...just that they are running cable. I'll try to find out exactly what they're running the next time I speak to Verizon or their contractors.
> 
> 
> That's news to me about them having the right to wire regardless of what the coop/condo board or landlord wants. I'm not so sure it's true...if that was the case why isn't RCN in more buildings? Most of the properties I've seen that offer them as a TWC alternative only allowed them in because RCN offered a commission to the building for each activation.



All I can say for sure is that we tried to fight TWC and eventually relented because our normally bulldog lawyer said it was a losing cause. Logic tells me that along with the franchise right, they must have some rights to be able to bring their service to a customer requesting it.


RCN is a different story. They started with a business model that said a building HAD to 100% convert to their services if they wanted RCN, no other choice (some of my staff at the time got "stuck" with them and had no choice). They got not so far with that model, so they relented. My understanding is that they essentially ran out of capital money and had to halt their fiber plans. Several years back, they were very interested in hooking into the system I described we had done, but when we told them we had finished, they said they were no longer able to offer service because they had "halted" the fiber rollout, which never made it to my area (mile south of Columbia by the river).


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> check out whats going on upstate in albany, why can't this happen here.



that letter looks promising, Like I have said before everything trickles down to the NYC system. Every station in the world might have a home base here or damm close but all new crap gets the try-out in the south or in this case up-state with the Governor. Maybe he wrote a letter to get the balls rolling up there.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *callado4* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm curious, how is your HDTV reception? I live in Queens and I am on RCN, I just got an HDTV but unfortunately there seems to be a lot of dropouts on the programs I watch (24, Prison Break, Bones, CSI's, Law & Order). In my building I can also get TWC so now with this problem I am thinking of switching (plus you guys get Discovery HD included in the standard HD tier).



Dude, it is a different world. Dispite the complaints you have read here on occassion. TWC does give a very good HD signal. There have been drop outs but most of the time it is an easy fix. TWC tends to make sure the best quality is held off untill priemtime, Which from what I read is very important to you. Don't think of it as a standard HD tier, they are the HD channels that come with the DTV package, no extra charge at all. ABC, CBS, FOX, NBC, CW & 13PBS Plus the goodies TNTHD, DiscoveryHD, UniversalHD, Yes, SNY, & MSG. I think 12 stations is the most any provider includes with their basic service. There is another 8 options right now but that number should be rising soon. Wheather I record or watch live the HD is just fanstastic. We are 6months into the TV season and my worst experience was FOX World Sereis coverage. It wasn't unwatchable but there were problems, no where as crisp as the games on ESPNHD a week earlier.


I guess what I am telling you, if you can get TWC go for it. RCN might be good but if your main viewing habits include HD and you are not getting satisfactory service change and enjoy. Don't look back. Good luck man!


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ah, was hoping you'd pop in... but you bring up a very significant issue in seeming to imply their intention is to go fiber into the apartment. That is HUGELY different than what I thought they'd do, which is fiber to the basement, then run on the standard telephone cable into each apartment (i.e. fiber to copper before it gets into your apartment).
> 
> 
> I'm in a co-op and several years ago they did a big re-wiring job running multiple cables into every apartment, all "hidden." There were 2 or 3 co-ax wires and 2 or 4 4-wire "telephone" wires. BUT no dark fiber!
> 
> 
> On the other hand, I'm fairly positive that an executed franchise agreement means the franchisee can trump what a building may or may not want. Around the same time we were planning and doing our wiring job, TWC wanted to encase all their wiring. It involved opening 6-8 inch holes and running 6-9 inch pipe with huge distribution boxes on each floor. We tried to fight them; but ultimately even our lawyers admitted their franchise agreement trumped us. AFAIK, Version doesn't have any agreement signed, so it may be the buildings CAN fight them at this point. BTW, I think it's idiocy to commence the fiber wiring on a large scale before the agreement is signed.



River & blue, when you guys were rewired did TWC do it on the cheap? What I am reading it seems they went as far as changing all the way up to the main board but the wiring leading up to the apratments stayed. Is that how it was?


Verizon from what I have read and talked to people invovled informed me that NYC(Manhattan or any big complex) will be a big headache but that is because they are suppose to changing EVERYTHING. I live in a house so that will be much easier for me when available, but you guys. That kind of upgrade would take days.


If you think of it you might have better service then TWC can ever give you guys, because of the re-wiring


----------



## marcos_p

here's a story (with pictures) of Verizon FIOS in a very large Manhattan apt building on 89th and York. Looks like FIOS to the apartment is definitely part of the plan, for those of us that live in apartments!!

http://www.dslreports.com/forum/remark,17725924


----------



## Riverside_Guy

"On the cheap" is very much a value judgement. AFAIK TWC's plan was to run fiber to a node and no more than 500 customers attached to that node. I am 1/2 block from that node and if I drew a 1/2 block circle around it, there probably would be slightly more than 500 POTENTIAL customers, far less actual ones. So yes, the copper into the building and to and through each apartment stayed. BUT, the wiring internal to my building did get redone about 5 years ago, everything was run through 6" conduit, large locked junction boxes on each floor in the stairwell were installed.


WOW marcos, good catch. Kinda indicates that my speculation about roll out is way, way off in terms of time. Imagine the time needed inside the apartment to wire... where it needs to end in my apartment is as far away from my front door as can be. And they'd have to go through 2 walls (I live in a pre-war so we're talking plaster over real brick). I actually read some speculation about whether they would be granted a franchise to offer TV... I had always thought that would be a given.


----------



## tscola

My bill from TWC was late this month; I finally got it this morning. Now I see why: They raised their rates.


DTV was $98.90, now it's $99.95.


I had four premiums, it was $27.95, now it's $29.95.


The HDExtra package was $15.00, it's still $15.00, but you know, one less channel.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Funny, was talking with a friends about rates and looking at their rate page I saw the premium cost was listed higher than on the last bill I got. So I'm sure to get hit up on the next bill. But I'm heading to file another complaint about the "paying for 5 channels getting 4" thing, ESPECIALLY in light of that letter from upstate where they moved one of the channels in the HDXtra tier (ESPN) to the "regular" package AND gave one YEAR of free SHO HD as compensation because they were "paying the same for less." I had been "assured" back in December they had every intention to replace the lost channel but it's now 2 months later and they obviously have NO intention.


----------



## nuttyinnyc

I told you guys before I will try again, call them on a sunday, Only because sunday was the day it worked for me, no other reason but that one. Ask them for any specials they have for existing customers. I did that in december and got max & HBO free for one month, then their billing only gave me a partial month and tried to change me after 15 days, called them back and explained about my 1 month that was reduced to 15 days and he was very responsive and gave me a better offer, the big four(HBO Show, Max, TMC) for 3 months. First month free and so far the next month for $10. It doesn't hurt to call once and while and see what is available. Instead of complaining about lack of HD channels. I am not going to say you will get the same deal. But it is a nice addition. Sure the channels get old and movies are repeated like crazy but there has been movies that have been able to record during the overnight that I have never seen or just like to see again.


----------



## mikeM1

i'm typing this up at halftime....but, it's been pretty HORRENDOUS so far, at least on MY plasma. TONS of weird glitches, freeze-ups, strange noises, thru-out the first half, commercials included. =almost= unbearable.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i'm typing this up at halftime....but, it's been pretty HORRENDOUS so far, at least on MY plasma. TONS of weird glitches, freeze-ups, strange noises, thru-out the first half, commercials included. =almost= unbearable.



I had absolutely no problems.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i'm typing this up at halftime....but, it's been pretty HORRENDOUS so far, at least on MY plasma. TONS of weird glitches, freeze-ups, strange noises, thru-out the first half, commercials included. =almost= unbearable.



Maybe it was a Queens thing. My audio was spotty-- but not unbearable.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Maybe it was a Queens thing. My audio was spotty-- but not unbearable.



Yes, I think you're right Larry, it =was= probably a Queens thing.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I had absolutely no problems.



They had a bunch of bad audio issues around the beginning of the game, it has been widely reported as a CBS issue. During the game I did notice the occasional audio drop-out, but they all seemed to be of the half second variety so were inconsequential.


What I don't get is that they barely used super slo-mo... they made fun of Hester during that kick-off without explaining that turning you head around to see where the tacklers were can really kill your speed, so glancing up gives you a great look at who is on your heels.


----------



## Adamman100




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Maybe it was a Queens thing. My audio was spotty-- but not unbearable.



I also had very brief audio glitches, mostly in the first half. They were annoying, but not horrible.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> They had a bunch of bad audio issues around the beginning of the game, it has been widely reported as a CBS issue. During the game I did notice the occasional audio drop-out, but they all seemed to be of the half second variety so were inconsequential.
> 
> 
> What I don't get is that they barely used super slo-mo... they made fun of Hester during that kick-off without explaining that turning you head around to see where the tacklers were can really kill your speed, so glancing up gives you a great look at who is on your heels.



What kind of Audio problems? I had a slight delay every once in a while. It was like I pressed pause the the screen boxed or pixeled up then back to normal. It was like a pixel tidal wave. however, there is a very easy fix. I switched to the component input. Once I switch the ony problem was that this cloudly and rainny day is the worst to show how good HD on CBS can be. That slow mo was very nice. They focus in and slowdown and the picture was still clear. AMAZING!!!


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What kind of Audio problems? I had a slight delay every once in a while. It was like I pressed pause the the screen boxed or pixeled up then back to normal. It was like a pixel tidal wave. however, there is a very easy fix. I switched to the component input. Once I switch the ony problem was that this cloudly and rainny day is the worst to show how good HD on CBS can be. That slow mo was very nice. They focus in and slowdown and the picture was still clear. AMAZING!!!



I've been having probs in Queens for about 3 days now on a few channels - brief freezing, weird sounds. Reminds me exactly of the days before the 8300.


Tried to record Empire Strikes Back on Sat and it was absolutely terrible. Box actually rebooted in the middle and broke up the recording.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> They had a bunch of bad audio issues around the beginning of the game, it has been widely reported as a CBS issue. During the game I did notice the occasional audio drop-out, but they all seemed to be of the half second variety so were inconsequential.



I didn't really have a chance to notice the sound too much... I had 15 people over, so it wasn't the easiest thing to hear the TV at all times - so I didn't notice audio issues early on.... I can only comment on the picture which I could see at all times... and there were no issues there.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've been having probs in Queens for about 3 days now on a few channels - brief freezing, weird sounds. Reminds me exactly of the days before the 8300.
> 
> 
> Tried to record Empire Strikes Back on Sat and it was absolutely terrible. Box actually rebooted in the middle and broke up the recording.



Are you using HDMI or component? The 8300 is a very sensitive machine so you might have to trade up, but if the rummors were true TWC has all new boxes at the queens location. I got a used one so I might change for the newer box.

If you are using HDMI check to see if component is doing the same thing, sometimes using component solves the problem. That is the easiest fix. Did you call TWC CSR to inform them of the problem? That should always be your first stop. Let them play their games with signal this and signal that. Once you have a ticket # it is easier to get through the process. Then you come here and let us help you. We might have more soloutions then a CSR can give you.

As for the breaking up recording, this was and still is an 8300 problem. Happens to me sometimes. Not during primetime Thank god, but off hr recordings. I was waiting for the new boxes to arrive because I didn't like them trying to porn of a used box to me. Every box I have gotten from them since day one was brand new.


Let me know if the little fixes helped you. Good luck bye


----------



## ob3

I just wished that CBS invested in a few packs of DRY TOWELS to wipe off their lenses with. You would think will all of the technology out there that they could develope something that would reduce/elimante drops of water on the camera lenses.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ob3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just wished that CBS invested in a few packs of DRY TOWELS to wipe off their lenses with. You would think will all of the technology out there that they could develope something that would reduce/elimante drops of water on the camera lenses.



I am surprised they didn't use technology that is already out there. It is called paper towels, nah JK, The cams they have is the race cars clean themselves ts o it is available. The could have used that. Did they really drop the ball that bad and had no plan for bad weather. I think they went with the odds. Odds are you will have great weather. It might be cold but there hasn't been many outdoor SB's played in questionablle weather. It is understandable why the could forget something so obvious. But like I said somewhere before. They added cameras for this event, but most of them were mechanical. No way to dry it off. But the FG shots from behind the kicker are man made and you think the helper would have some towels for him. The ball is kicked and it is, can't see it. Look at the refs they will let us know. Wait we can't see them either. Thank god CBS has a laser light surrounding the uprights to make sure it goes through. Not that is technology we could have used last night. Dispite it's flaws they kepp the cameras on cue and followed the plays flawlessly and any questionable play was answered in bueatiful slowmoHD with no drops. Bravo to that feature.


----------



## Berk32

ok Rangers fans...


guess what?


2nd home game in a row we will be without HD....


Tonight the game is on Versus, but InHD no longer carries the Vs-HD coverage (last monday's Boston-NY game was the last one).


Until TWC adds Golf-Versus HD channel (so far only Comcast systems have it), we will be missing out on every Versus HD game (which really sucks since its exclusive...)


grrrrrr.....


----------



## nuttyinnyc

Thank god Hockey has been steadily declining in ratings for years or TWC might just rush to get the other games on. I know, I know that is pure sarcasim. You need to get all the fans back from the good ole days, late 70's early 80's when they competed with basketball for ratings. But now basketball is still tops in this town even with their decline and Hockey is the non-factor. I don't watch hockey as much as I use to, but it just isn't right when Home team games don't get covered at all. Let alone in the HD way that all teams have been pushing to broadcast home games in. At least you can watch rangers in 60 which I think is broadcast in HD.


----------



## mabrym

I just got a new big HDTV and the picture is great, however I wonder if it can be even better. My SA box is well over a year old, have they come out with any newer models lately with more resolution?


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mabrym* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just got a new big HDTV and the picture is great, however I wonder if it can be even better. My SA box is well over a year old, have they come out with any newer models lately with more resolution?



which model number? The only ones you should make sure you have is SA8300HD or SA3250HD the HD #after is important. The 8300 is the DVR. Other then those 2 there isn't anything new out there with TWC. Good luck on your knew TV.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mabrym* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just got a new big HDTV and the picture is great, however I wonder if it can be even better. My SA box is well over a year old, have they come out with any newer models lately with more resolution?



HD resolution isn't getting any "better" - box is not limiting your resolution - it puts out what your TV can handle.


Don't expect any HD channel to be showing any HD content beyond 720p/1080i for many many years.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> At least you can watch rangers in 60 which I think is broadcast in HD.



Nope... Rangers game done by Versus do not get a "Rangers in 60" treatment on MSG...


And hasn't been in HD yet (MSG only does live games in HD - not replays or highlights)


----------



## locogrande




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> which model number? The only ones you should make sure you have is SA8300HD or SA3250HD the HD #after is important. The 8300 is the DVR. Other then those 2 there isn't anything new out there with TWC. Good luck on your knew TV.




is the SA3250HD the best non-DVR box? I have two pioneer boxes (think 3510HD or something similar) and am wondering if I should trade them in for 3250's. any big differences?


thanks


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ok Rangers fans...
> 
> 
> guess what?
> 
> 
> 2nd home game in a row we will be without HD....
> 
> 
> Tonight the game is on Versus, but InHD no longer carries the Vs-HD coverage (last monday's Boston-NY game was the last one).
> 
> 
> Until TWC adds Golf-Versus HD channel (so far only Comcast systems have it), we will be missing out on every Versus HD game (which really sucks since its exclusive...)
> 
> 
> grrrrrr.....



This sucks.


----------



## JR_in_NYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ok Rangers fans...
> 
> 
> guess what?
> 
> 
> 2nd home game in a row we will be without HD....
> 
> 
> Tonight the game is on Versus, but InHD no longer carries the Vs-HD coverage (last monday's Boston-NY game was the last one).
> 
> 
> Until TWC adds Golf-Versus HD channel (so far only Comcast systems have it), we will be missing out on every Versus HD game (which really sucks since its exclusive...)
> 
> 
> grrrrrr.....



Does this hold true for the Playoffs? If so, this is going to blow because some of the games will be on Versus.


----------



## coneyparleg

to make sure you get a new box, walk into any service center - I always go to 23rd st cause its by work. brink your current box, you don't need the wires, tell them its not working right and you need the 8300hd dvr that "has the firewire".

Act like you know exactly what you are talking about and that you know they have these.

The boxes with the firewire ports are newer hardware revisions and work much more consistently with HDMI and will almost always be brand new, right there before you leave flip the box over and check for the manufacture date, also the rev. number - I forget exactly what it should be I think 2.2 maybe - others here might be able to verify- for some reason some of the finicky older models had a higher number (2.8) or something.

Anyway the key is to ask for "firewire"


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ok Rangers fans...
> 
> 
> guess what?
> 
> 
> 2nd home game in a row we will be without HD....
> 
> 
> Tonight the game is on Versus, but InHD no longer carries the Vs-HD coverage (last monday's Boston-NY game was the last one).
> 
> 
> Until TWC adds Golf-Versus HD channel (so far only Comcast systems have it), we will be missing out on every Versus HD game (which really sucks since its exclusive...)
> 
> 
> grrrrrr.....



Ah, I surfed over to MSG HD last night to catch some of it and saw they had college b'ball and wondered WTF. Didn't know that OLN/Versus had a deal to trump MSG on coverage of home games, don't get that at all as MSG owns the frakking team.


----------



## 5w30

It's all due to the national contracts.

ABC can exclusively air Knicks games at MSG on its Sunday package if it wants to, but due to contract quirks, if ESPN aired a weeknight NBA game from MSG, MSG could still produce and air its own broadcast, with the ESPN broadcast blacked out in NY. It's similar to ESPN's baseball deal, where ESPN weeknight games at Shea or Yankee Stadiums are blacked out in NY to favor the home cablecasters.

Versus or NBC can air Rangers, Islanders or Devils home games on its Monday, Tuesday, or weekend package, exclusively. Too bad. Versus' NHL coverage pales in comparison with MSG/FSNY's; NBC's is close.

The Big East conference's tv package is run by ESPN, and St. John's home games at the Garden are contractually given to MSG, for all the obvious reasons.


----------



## mabrym




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> HD resolution isn't getting any "better" - box is not limiting your resolution - it puts out what your TV can handle.
> 
> 
> Don't expect any HD channel to be showing any HD content beyond 720p/1080i for many many years.



yes but the TWC boxes don't, or didn't, put out a true resolution.


----------



## chrismcnally

Hi everyone,


I would like some advice setting up my new cable with MythTv. Installer is coming tomorrow. TWC/Brooklyn.


I have a mythTv box with a HD digital OTA card. I also have a Haupauge 250 which will take analog cable input. I use my Sony LCD computer monitior to watch TV, but I also have an standard TV I can use. No HDTV.


1) do I have a choice between digital and 'standard' cable? It does not seem so. They are installing 'Digital' cable.


2) They asked me the type of TV i had and I said standard/no hd. they told me that will impact the STB installed, that the HD STB does not work with Standard TVs. Is this true?


3) Given this, what kind of STB and I likely to get and how will i be able to connect it to my mythTV box? I don't watch much live TV, usually I watch later or in progress and I don't want to lose that. Seems like many MythTV users use Firewire for unencrypted channels. Can you also use the cable directly into the Hauppage 250 for stations like ESpN, Discovery, WNET, and YES?


I guess I will know more tomorrow. I will update my question STB model at least. Thanks in advance for the opportunity to discuss this with other local and knowlegable folks.


chris


----------



## fobbler

Hi, I just wanted to put in my 2cents on which channels i'm getting on in the clear QAM, the first few are digital and the rest presumably analog except for the high numbers. I'm on TWC in Brooklyn. I could not find a comprehensive listing of in the clear channels, so I am putting out what I have so far. Basically everything in the 90s and 100s are encrypted. Too bad no other HD channels.


0 previews, local access

1 NY1

1-2 WCBSDT

1-4 WPIXDT2 the tube

1-4 WNBCDT

1-5 WNYWDT

1-7 WABCDT

1-11 WPIXDT

1-13 WNETDT

1-14 WNETDT2 kids

1-15 WNETDT3 world

1-28 WNBCDT2

1-29 WNBCDT3 weatherplus

1-30 WABCDT2


and the rest of the junk....


2 local access

2 WCBS

3 NY1

4 local access

5 WNYW

7 WABC

8 TBS

9 local access

9 WWOR

10 WNYE

11 WLNY

11 WPIX

12 WCBS

13 WNET

14 WNBC

15 WNYW

17 WABC

18 TBS

19 local access

20 WWOR

21 WLIW

21 WPIX

23 WNET

25 WNYE

32 MSG

33 QVC

34 local access

35 local access

37 SPIKE

39 HSN

41 spanish

42 TLC

45 shopNBC

47 spanish

48 FX

50 CSPAN

54 CSPAN

55 WLNY

56 infomercials

57 QVC

59 spanish

60 spanish

63 TVG

68 spanish

69 WLIW

70 HGTV

70 CSPAN

71 OTB

72 TWC

73 NYCTV

74 NYCTV

75 CUNY

78 FOOD

84-1 - 84-4 movies intermittent

85-1 - 85-3 movies intermittent

91 infomercials

92 CDL

93 CDL

94 TV shopping channel

99 WMBC

157 TVG

560 iATV

750 NJN


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mabrym* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> yes but the TWC boxes don't, or didn't, put out a true resolution.



Accurate, in a way, although STBs are delivering the format HD resolutions (1920X1080i, 1280X720p), just not the full possible effective resolutions. Those would only be measurable with test patterns and with adequate displays. Outlined recently what some have measured here:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&post9673232 
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&post9677861 

--John


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fobbler* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi, I just wanted to put in my 2cents on which channels i'm getting on in the clear QAM, the first few are digital and the rest presumably analog except for the high numbers. I'm on TWC in Brooklyn. I could not find a comprehensive listing of in the clear channels, so I am putting out what I have so far. Basically everything in the 90s and 100s are encrypted. Too bad no other HD channels.



Welcome to the forums and thanks for the list. QAM delivery would be digital only, and several years back NYC TWC began digital duplication, sometimes called simulcasting, of all channels--with a few exceptions for a while. An analog-only NTSC tuner connected directly to a cable line shows only analog non-scambled channels after a scan. Perhaps the newer tuners register both QAM and analog channels after autoscan.


TWC subscribers, unlike OTA viewers locally and nationwide, don't seem to be getting the consistent MPEG breakups caused by the HD subchannels, such as those on your list, which shrinks the bit rate available for the main HD channel. Perhaps TWC's main head end is getting fiber HD feeds from stations carrying the full HD bit rate. A while back a station engineer posted that stations wouldn't likely buy the extra hardware (~$40k, he estimated) needed to develop a 2nd full-bandwidth bit stream (without OTA subchannel limitations). Suppose an alternative is that cable signals are being 'dumbed down' enough through rate shaping (reduced effective resolution) so that MPEG breakups aren't a major problem. (They're very rare at my midtown Manhattan location.) -- John


----------



## fobbler

i was going to comment about the duplicated channels, but i probably should've labeled the channels digital or analog first, but i was too lazy to go thru the list...







though my TV is a Toshiba 37HL66, and the channel list tells you if it's analog or digital.


anyway, i do notice that WNETDT has some severe motion smear problems with some of their programming, could be a compression problem or maybe the source material (seems like any source that used a soft filter is unwatchable)... but i've never gotten breakups. all the subchannels look like crap, especially WNETDT2/3, worse than analog. the compression is way too aggressive, too much pixelation and motion smear.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forums and thanks for the list. QAM delivery would be digital only, and several years back NYC TWC began digital duplication, sometimes called simulcasting, of all channels--with a few exceptions for a while. An analog-only NTSC tuner connected directly to a cable line shows only analog non-scambled channels after a scan. Perhaps the newer tuners register both QAM and analog channels after autoscan.
> 
> 
> TWC subscribers, unlike OTA viewers locally and nationwide, don't seem to be getting the consistent MPEG breakups caused by the HD subchannels, such as those on your list, which shrinks the bit rate available for the main HD channel. Perhaps TWC's main head end is getting fiber HD feeds from stations carrying the full HD bit rate. A while back a station engineer posted that stations wouldn't likely buy the extra hardware (~$40k, he estimated) needed to develop a 2nd full-bandwidth bit stream (without OTA subchannel limitations). Suppose an alternative is that cable signals are being 'dumbed down' enough through rate shaping (reduced effective resolution) so that MPEG breakups aren't a major problem. (They're very rare at my midtown Manhattan location.) -- John


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fobbler* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> anyway, i do notice that WNETDT has some severe motion smear problems with some of their programming, could be a compression problem or maybe the source material (seems like any source that used a soft filter is unwatchable)... but i've never gotten breakups. all the subchannels look like crap, especially WNETDT2/3, worse than analog. the compression is way too aggressive, too much pixelation and motion smear.



I've been railing about this problem for probably a year now. I even tried calling and emailing WNET to complain, but to no avail. They changed something about their broadcast, and all of their programming began to have major MPEG video issues (mostly smearing and other varied but subtle issues) about a year ago. The strange thing is that the subchannels existed for a while before the picture quality took a nosedive (maybe they changed things to allocate more bandwidth to the subchannels?).


AND, it's about to get even worse since WNET has announced yet ANOTHER subchannel -- in Spanish.


----------



## MatthewR

MTV HD coming to staten island in april... havent' heard about the rest of the city yet... other channels coming out also but i left the memo at work


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MatthewR* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> MTV HD coming to staten island in april... havent' heard about the rest of the city yet... other channels coming out also but i left the memo at work


*That's* cool. At least we're getting *some* signs of life. Now I'll certainly keep my fingers crossed for ESPN2!


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MatthewR* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> MTV HD coming to staten island in april... havent' heard about the rest of the city yet... other channels coming out also but i left the memo at work



Will it be in DD 5.1??


----------



## HDTV Dude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MatthewR* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> MTV HD coming to staten island in april... havent' heard about the rest of the city yet... other channels coming out also but i left the memo at work



Hey MatthewR, where did you learn that MHD is coming to Staten Island in April?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've been railing about this problem for probably a year now. I even tried calling and emailing WNET to complain, but to no avail. They changed something about their broadcast, and all of their programming began to have major MPEG video issues (mostly smearing and other varied but subtle issues) about a year ago. The strange thing is that the subchannels existed for a while before the picture quality took a nosedive (maybe they changed things to allocate more bandwidth to the subchannels?).
> 
> 
> AND, it's about to get even worse since WNET has announced yet ANOTHER subchannel -- in Spanish.



Funny, I remember last spring wondering why I was NOT seeing "motion blur" despite all the complaints UNTIL I watched a few PBS concerts. Your "rant" very much clued me into what was going on.


BUT, don't you think the situation is now much better? I recently watched some music on PBS with none of the issues I saw last spring/early summer.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Funny, I remember last spring wondering why I was NOT seeing "motion blur" despite all the complaints UNTIL I watched a few PBS concerts. Your "rant" very much clued me into what was going on.
> 
> 
> BUT, don't you think the situation is now much better? I recently watched some music on PBS with none of the issues I saw last spring/early summer.



I think it might be just very very slightly better, but I am still seeing motion artifacts and blur constantly on the channel. One obvious thing is that when people are still, you can see individual strands of hair on their head, but whenever they move, their hair just becomes a blur....Same thing happens with some facial features, detail on clothing, etc.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *locogrande* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> is the SA3250HD the best non-DVR box? I have two pioneer boxes (think 3510HD or something similar) and am wondering if I should trade them in for 3250's. any big differences?
> 
> 
> thanks



IMO I would have to say yes. I never had any problems with the 3250HD, The only issue I had was it didn't come HDMI, It has DVI. But that is a minor thing. If you go around a lot of these threads you will see a lot of Pioneer problems when it came to the HD boxes.


If you get the option to trade, do it. That is the way to go. SA has been the front erunners in getting the boxes to work nice with the cable co. Plus TWC is moving out of the Pioneer business and sticking with SA, rumor not know if it is true. But judging by the amount of new SA boxes I saw a couple of months ago. I think it is ture.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JR_in_NYC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does this hold true for the Playoffs? If so, this is going to blow because some of the games will be on Versus.



I doubt that the playoffs would be effected the same way. Versus probably has a reg season contract. Playoff game contract would probably be regional. MSG should be carrying all the playoff games. Unfortumnately, the way they have been playing lets worry more about them making the playoffs. Before we make our watching plans. Second problem would be that if both teams make the playoffs one team will be assed out. Most of the time it will be the Rangers. I hope this isn't going to happen, but MSG would rather show the Knicks during playoff time on MSG which in turn gets them on the HD channel also(home or Away), during playoffs they might send the Rangers to the other channel to cover the game but it won't be in HD. Even if it is a home game. Unless SNY opens their door to a competitor. That is the worse case. But even then I think only the first round is allowed on MSG after that the NBA games go national. Buckle up guys the better both these teams get the less we will see of them in HD because they both will be lobbying for HD air time with only one channel to give it on.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I doubt that the playoffs would be effected the same way. Versus probably has a reg season contract. Playoff game contract would probably be regional. MSG should be carrying all the playoff games. Unfortumnately, the way they have been playing lets worry more about them making the playoffs. Before we make our watching plans. Second problem would be that if both teams make the playoffs one team will be assed out. Most of the time it will be the Rangers. I hope this isn't going to happen, but MSG would rather show the Knicks during playoff time on MSG which in turn gets them on the HD channel also(home or Away), during playoffs they might send the Rangers to the other channel to cover the game but it won't be in HD. Even if it is a home game. Unless SNY opens their door to a competitor. That is the worse case. But even then I think only the first round is allowed on MSG after that the NBA games go national. Buckle up guys the better both these teams get the less we will see of them in HD because they both will be lobbying for HD air time with only one channel to give it on.




lol.... you're worried about both the Knicks and Rangers making the playoffs???


Scheduling usually takes into account cities with a team in each sport in the playoffs - so the Rangers and Knicks would very rarely play on the same night... if they ever actually both make the playoffs during the same season.


Also you can only guarantee that a home game is available HD... and they obviously wouldn't be at home at the same time....


But this assumes MSG Network can even show any NY playoff games anymore....


----------



## barrianne

Ms. Brown,


I received your email that was sent to Melinda Witmer at our corporate office. As much as we would like to put ESPN2 HD on in NYC, we do not currently have the right to make this addition. Time Warner Cable's Albany division was able to get permission from ESPN to launch the ESPN2 HD, but that right was not extended to our system.

We have heard from other customers with the same request and hope to add more HD programming very soon. In addition we will be making changes on our system this year that are intended to increase our capacity for even more HD channels. You may have noticed late last year that we expanded our coverage of HD sports from MSG and YES Networks from game coverage on a part-time basis to full time channels.


Thank you for being a customer and for your interest in our HD service.


Bob Watson

VP Programming & New Business Development

Time Warner Cable of NY & NJ

120 East 23rd Street

New York, NY 10010

212-598-7363 | Fax: 212-364-9810

Email: [email protected]


----------



## mabrym

Firewire boxes - in order to transfer shows to the computer, do you need to buy a program or can a free program do it? Once on the computer I can play the files with my IOData DVD/server is they are avi, wmv, mpeg.


I don't care if I can set up recordings from the computer, I can just record on the box and transfer.


Do the boxes come in black? I'm trying to make my components invisible. For now I just have tape over the display since I get any info I need from the remote.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

From all I've read, forget about FW! It seems that a while ago, some folks COULD hook D-VHS tape decks and record in HD. Seems there was an issue with the last software upgrade where even that function ran into trouble.


Maybe everyone already knows this, but I tumbled onto a function I never knew existed. Say you want to "automatically" record anything by a specific actor. Something I thought was totally unique to TiVo. Well, we CAN do it with out Passport controlled 8300s. Go to Search, select Keyword, enter the actors name and press the red REC button. It will ask you to choose all shows or movies only. Essentially, you end up with a series recording (meaning it persists)! As I understand it, the TiVo function provides much more flexibility, but we can do something at least close to it.


----------



## mabrym




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> From all I've read, forget about FW! It seems that a while ago, some folks COULD hook D-VHS tape decks and record in HD. Seems there was an issue with the last software upgrade where even that function ran into trouble.
> 
> 
> Maybe everyone already knows this, but I tumbled onto a function I never knew existed. Say you want to "automatically" record anything by a specific actor. Something I thought was totally unique to TiVo. Well, we CAN do it with out Passport controlled 8300s. Go to Search, select Keyword, enter the actors name and press the red REC button. It will ask you to choose all shows or movies only. Essentially, you end up with a series recording (meaning it persists)! As I understand it, the TiVo function provides much more flexibility, but we can do something at least close to it.



Being able to record in HD, in effect making your computer a DVR, is one thing. But transferring a file that's on the DVR is different, I would think. If the computer can read the file it should be able to copy it. Now in what format it's in I don't know, but there are plenty of conversion programs out there.


Good recording tip.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrianne* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ms. Brown,
> 
> 
> I received your email that was sent to Melinda Witmer at our corporate office. As much as we would like to put ESPN2 HD on in NYC, we do not currently have the right to make this addition. Time Warner Cable's Albany division was able to get permission from ESPN to launch the ESPN2 HD, but that right was not extended to our system.
> 
> We have heard from other customers with the same request and hope to add more HD programming very soon. In addition we will be making changes on our system this year that are intended to increase our capacity for even more HD channels. You may have noticed late last year that we expanded our coverage of HD sports from MSG and YES Networks from game coverage on a part-time basis to full time channels.
> 
> 
> Thank you for being a customer and for your interest in our HD service.



Vague, vague, vague


"Hope to add more HD programming very soon"

-Myself and another has heard April, we'll see what happens and what is added.


"We will be making changes on our system this year that are intended to increase our capacity for even more HD channels."

-Dropping Analog channels and/or adding SDV? We'll see what happens.


keep the emails to both corporate and local TWC coming.


----------



## AndyHDTV

 http://www.multichannel.com/article/...=Breaking+News 


"the cable operator said it could increase its bandwidth capacity in the near future to provide more than 200 HD channels."


-this is our cable company talking. 2 key points in this quote.

"Could" and "in the near future."


at least DirecTV says they will have space for "100 new HD channels" and "by the end of the year".


----------



## awolf1

One more question regarding my new 37" Panny Plasma......When watching HD, the picture is great.....but when I switch to SD, what do i need to do to "stretch" the picture so I see everything in 16x9? I have the SFA 8300 STB (TWC in NYC) and i can either stretch, zoom, or normal...but do i have to make this change everytime when I swtich back and forth from HD to SD?


On my cable box menu, it offers me diff pass through options (i think?), 1080, 720, etc....what should be selected here?


Sorry if i sound like a blabbering idiot, I just want my picture to be the best it can be and I cannot access the setup wizard!


Bottom line, what settings do i need to make on the STB to get the best picture, not have any black bars when watching SD, and so I dont have to constantly be swtiching from normal to stretch, etc.


----------



## rycelover

for the past week I've been experiencing a problem w/ recorded shows on my SA8300HD, specifically with shows on FOX-HD and ABC-HD - terrible audio and video breakups, absolutely unwatchable. Missed 24, House, Bones, American Idol, Boston Legal. Aside from the terrible recording quality, the shows did not start recording on time, or would record only a portion. Other stations were fine - NBC-HD and CBS-HD shows recorded just fine.


Of course, even the live programming on FOX and ABC were just as bad.


Anyone else other than pdroth experience this?


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rycelover* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> for the past week I've been experiencing a problem w/ recorded shows on my SA8300HD, specifically with shows on FOX-HD and ABC-HD - terrible audio and video breakups, absolutely unwatchable. Missed 24, House, Bones, American Idol, Boston Legal. Aside from the terrible recording quality, the shows did not start recording on time, or would record only a portion. Other stations were fine - NBC-HD and CBS-HD shows recorded just fine.
> 
> 
> Of course, even the live programming on FOX and ABC were just as bad.
> 
> 
> Anyone else other than pdroth experience this?



ABSOLUTELY! On Feb 4th, Super Bowl Sunday, i posted the following on the big game:

========

i'm typing this up at halftime....but, it's been pretty HORRENDOUS so far, at least on MY plasma. TONS of weird glitches, freeze-ups, strange noises, thru-out the first half, commercials included. =almost= unbearable.

=============


And let me add, the other nite, i was =trying= to watch the NETS game on YES HD...a road game, so it wasn't in true HD, but the point being, the pic breakup was so AWFUL, i couldn't watch it at all, and had to switch to Ch 30, the non-HD-YES station. i didn't see =anyone= post anything on that one, but this happens from time to time on YES HD.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ABSOLUTELY! On Feb 4th, Super Bowl Sunday, i posted the following on the big game:
> 
> ========
> 
> i'm typing this up at halftime....but, it's been pretty HORRENDOUS so far, at least on MY plasma. TONS of weird glitches, freeze-ups, strange noises, thru-out the first half, commercials included. =almost= unbearable.
> 
> =============
> 
> 
> And let me add, the other nite, i was =trying= to watch the NETS game on YES HD...a road game, so it wasn't in true HD, but the point being, the pic breakup was so AWFUL, i couldn't watch it at all, and had to switch to Ch 30, the non-HD-YES station. i didn't see =anyone= post anything on that one, but this happens from time to time on YES HD.




No problems with any channels for me recently - and I've watched plenty of FOX, ABC - and that Nets game.


----------



## rycelover




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ABSOLUTELY! On Feb 4th, Super Bowl Sunday, i posted the following on the big game:
> 
> ========
> 
> i'm typing this up at halftime....but, it's been pretty HORRENDOUS so far, at least on MY plasma. TONS of weird glitches, freeze-ups, strange noises, thru-out the first half, commercials included. =almost= unbearable.
> 
> =============
> 
> 
> And let me add, the other nite, i was =trying= to watch the NETS game on YES HD...a road game, so it wasn't in true HD, but the point being, the pic breakup was so AWFUL, i couldn't watch it at all, and had to switch to Ch 30, the non-HD-YES station. i didn't see =anyone= post anything on that one, but this happens from time to time on YES HD.



i guess we're experiencing different problems because I do not recall any problems for me during the superbowl, other than some slight audio drops others have experiences and that awful picture created by the rain drops - you would think someone would have a kleenex ...

anyway, the bad video and audio woes continue - this past week's episode of bones was unwatchable. looks like it's time for me to call twc and act like a monkey and cycle/power down my dvr, have a signal sent and make an appointment for a tech visit.


----------



## carl_pe

My SA8300HD box has worked fine until now, but suddenly when I try to look at any of my recorded shows I get the grey screen, the box freezes and eventually reboots. I tried unplugging and reconnecting, but still get the same problem.


This is the third box I get this issue with (with the first two it happened after a week or two but this one I had for a couple of months). I even had a TWC guy come visit, but he claimed it was a box rather than a signal issue.


Every time it happens all the recordings are lost - sooo frustrating!










Anyone else had these problems?


I guess I'll just have to go and exchange it once again. I'll make sure to try to ask for the firewire version this time so I hopefully get a brand new one.


----------



## UnnDunn

I have a slight problem with the SA 3250HD box (TWC, Staten Island, Passport). When I'm watching HD shows in the 700s, there's this frequent "flash" of multicolored snow covering the bottom half of the screen, coupled with constant flecks of white dots popping up all over the screen. Sometimes the flashes happen as many as 4 times a second, other times just every few seconds. This only happens when I connect using DVI. When using Component, the problem disappears.


The thing is, if I drop it down to 480p mode, or switch to an SD channel, the problem goes away, even with DVI. And the problem only became apparent in the past few days, and I've had it hooked up with DVI for at least 2 weeks.


Right now, I'm using Component, but my TV performs a lot better with DVI, so I have to choose between inferior picture quality with Component, or putting up with the flashes using DVI.


Can anyone recommend any course of action?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> http://www.multichannel.com/article/...=Breaking+News
> 
> 
> "the cable operator said it could increase its bandwidth capacity in the near future to provide more than 200 HD channels."
> 
> 
> -this is our cable company talking. 2 key points in this quote.
> 
> "Could" and "in the near future."
> 
> 
> at least DirecTV says they will have space for "100 new HD channels" and "by the end of the year".



Besdies, can you imagine more than 50 by the start of 08?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No problems with any channels for me recently - and I've watched plenty of FOX, ABC - and that Nets game.



The problem is that only a few seem to understand that TWC has multiple head ends that are the source of the signals we get. I have no idea about the other boroughs, but many have mentioned that Manhattan has two; TWC even refers to them as Manhattan North and Manhattan South. Still, many call anything north of midtown as "upper west side" so I can't even say for sure YOU love in the Manhatan North section (I THINK the demarcation is around 72nd street, but could be off). SuperBowl had very, very few glitches, mostly audio at the start.


----------



## MatthewR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV Dude* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey MatthewR, where did you learn that MHD is coming to Staten Island in April?



we actually got a memo of new channels comign out BEFORE they came out (a minor miracle) the only channel that drew my attention was the MTV HD. i havne't been back to the office since i saw it but hopefully monday i can' find one and read it through again


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The problem is that only a few seem to understand that TWC has multiple head ends that are the source of the signals we get. I have no idea about the other boroughs, but many have mentioned that Manhattan has two; TWC even refers to them as Manhattan North and Manhattan South. Still, many call anything north of midtown as "upper west side" so I can't even say for sure YOU love in the Manhatan North section (I THINK the demarcation is around 72nd street, but could be off). SuperBowl had very, very few glitches, mostly audio at the start.



I think it's likely a =neighborhood= thing too, as in the original poster, who was in BAYSIDE, IIRC...and i'm in Jackson Hts. Maybe there's more issues out here in Queens, i don't know.


----------



## hsimms




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The problem is that only a few seem to understand that TWC has multiple head ends that are the source of the signals we get. I have no idea about the other boroughs, but many have mentioned that Manhattan has two; TWC even refers to them as Manhattan North and Manhattan South. Still, many call anything north of midtown as "upper west side" so I can't even say for sure YOU love in the Manhatan North section (I THINK the demarcation is around 72nd street, but could be off). SuperBowl had very, very few glitches, mostly audio at the start.



Time-Warner's predecessor, Manhattan Cable united two cable systems, Sterling-Manhattan and Westinghouse. Sterling's franchise ran to 96th Street on the East Side and 72nd Street (IIRC) on the West Side. The successors to the startups maintained the two headend system. Somewhere along the line, customers on both sides of the divide were able to use the same equipment.


----------



## awolf1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *awolf1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> One more question regarding my new 37" Panny Plasma......When watching HD, the picture is great.....but when I switch to SD, what do i need to do to "stretch" the picture so I see everything in 16x9? I have the SFA 8300 STB (TWC in NYC) and i can either stretch, zoom, or normal...but do i have to make this change everytime when I swtich back and forth from HD to SD?
> 
> 
> On my cable box menu, it offers me diff pass through options (i think?), 1080, 720, etc....what should be selected here?
> 
> 
> Sorry if i sound like a blabbering idiot, I just want my picture to be the best it can be and I cannot access the setup wizard!
> 
> 
> Bottom line, what settings do i need to make on the STB to get the best picture, not have any black bars when watching SD, and so I dont have to constantly be swtiching from normal to stretch, etc.




Anyone???? please????


----------



## UnnDunn

If the 8300HD is anything like the 3250HD, you should hit Settings, then press A, then scroll down to Aspect Ratio. For TV Type select 16:9, and then select Stretch 4:3. That way the box will automatically stretch any 4:3 content to fill the screen.


----------



## rgrossman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hsimms* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Time-Warner's predecessor, Manhattan Cable united two cable systems, Sterling-Manhattan and Westinghouse. Sterling's franchise ran to 96th Street on the East Side and 72nd Street (IIRC) on the West Side. The successors to the startups maintained the two headend system. Somewhere along the line, customers on both sides of the divide were able to use the same equipment.



It's 86th St on the east side, definitely, and I'm pretty sure it's 79th on the west side.


----------



## dave2007

It now appears Time Warner Cable TV is testing some of their HDTV QAM local TV Channels. I have been receiving EPG channel guide info for a few weeks now for most of the local QAM channels in New York City. Just wondering has this been reported already, if not has anyone else been receiving EPG info. for QAM channels from Time Warner Cable TV or any other Cable TV company ?


----------



## ZMike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dave2007* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It now appears Time Warner Cable TV is testing some of their HDTV QAM local TV Channels. I have been receiving EPG channel guide info for a few weeks now for most of the local QAM channels in New York City. Just wondering has this been reported already, if not has anyone else been receiving EPG info. for QAM channels from Time Warner Cable TV or any other Cable TV company ?



Where in the city are you and on what equipment are you receiving this EPG information?


----------



## dave2007

Sorry I should have mentioned that info before...

I'm located in Queens...I'm using a OnAir HDTV USB...Thanks.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ZMike* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Where in the city are you and on what equipment are you receiving this EPG information?


----------



## Meteor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dave2007* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sorry I should have mentioned that info before...
> 
> I'm located in Queens...I'm using a OnAir HDTV USB...Thanks.



In midtown Manhattan I'm getting EPG in QAM with DVICO FUSIONHD card but is one hour off, I wouldn't be surprise the buggy fusion software is the culprit for this discrepancy.


----------



## Zeppo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *awolf1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> One more question regarding my new 37" Panny Plasma......When watching HD, the picture is great.....but when I switch to SD, what do i need to do to "stretch" the picture so I see everything in 16x9? I have the SFA 8300 STB (TWC in NYC) and i can either stretch, zoom, or normal...but do i have to make this change everytime when I swtich back and forth from HD to SD?
> 
> 
> On my cable box menu, it offers me diff pass through options (i think?), 1080, 720, etc....what should be selected here?
> 
> 
> Sorry if i sound like a blabbering idiot, I just want my picture to be the best it can be and I cannot access the setup wizard!
> 
> 
> Bottom line, what settings do i need to make on the STB to get the best picture, not have any black bars when watching SD, and so I dont have to constantly be swtiching from normal to stretch, etc.



What I do for my PX50U is set the cable box to output 480i, 480p, and 1080i (i believe my displays scaler does a poor job with 720p signals, so I prefer to have the box scale 720p signals to 1080i, but that's a bit beside the point. . . ). I have the 'aspect ratio' option set to '16x9: stretch 4x3.'


That way, when I am watching any HD signal, the display receives it in 1080i full-screen and I have no stretch or zoom options for 4x3 pillarpboxed images sent on HD channels (such as most local and national news on the networks, most commercials, the occasional pillar-boxed and letterboxed 1.85:1 movies on Showtime HD which are completely unwatchable, etc; some channels, such as ESPN HD and MSGHD have graphics filling their pillar boxes, others just have black).


When I tune to a channel sent in a 480 format, I then have options in the display as to how to show the image: Normal (display will add pillar boxes, which I set to the middle-bright grey, since it's a plasma), Zoom (good for letterboxed shows on SD channels, such as Battlestar on Sci-Fi channel, etc), Full (stretched evenly across the frame, pretty much not useful for SD TV stuff but standard for DVDs) and Just (my personal favorite for 4x3 SD material, to which I have become accustomed after a short initial period of 'this is weird'-ness). Once I have it set to 'just,' it will always default to such whenever it receives a 480i/p signal on that input, so when I swtich from an HD channel to an SD channel, it automatically shows that SD siganl in 'just' mode.


Remember, the cable box's aspect ratio setting is set to '16x9; stretch 4x3' which then allows the display to deal with whatever stretching/ zooming I want to do to an SD image, since the 'stretch' setting of the cable box is only applicable to SD 480i/p material. Also, the box is set to output 480i/p and 1080i; if I had it set to output only 1080i, then I would not have any stretch/zoom options available through my Panasonic plasma display itself.


Hope that helps!


----------



## MatthewR

ok staten island...it looks like you will be getting WWOR HD and MTV HD on march 29th, and Universal HD will be moving from 709 to 740 that same day. no word as of yet on when the rest of the systems are getting these channels. however all systems in NYC will be getting MTV Korea and MTV china (for those who have use for it) that day also. THirteen World is no longer goign to be offered (don't think i ever watched it, and i hated having it in the middle of all my HD channels) starting march 5th. SI is also getting a new music on demand channel, a fox reality channel and n entertainment on demand channel.


there will be a few analog and digital channels that will be mapped to different channel numbers also, but i dont' have those on me


----------



## UnnDunn

Any word on which programming tiers MHD and Fox Reality are going to be on? Starter, DTValue or HD Xtra?


----------



## rgrossman

I've found ThirteenWorld occasionally useful when I've missed something on the main channel--but I do hate having it and 13Kids or whatever it is stuck in the middle there.


The problem seems to be that whoever assigns stations to the cable channels doesn't seem to understand the difference between HD and SD digital stations.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MatthewR* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ok staten island...it looks like you will be getting WWOR HD and MTV HD on march 29th, and Universal HD will be moving from 709 to 740 that same day.



finally, some more HD.

hopefully the rest of the NY/NJ system will get it on the 29th of march as well.

also, hopefully even with these two additions TWC will still have that empty slot available, that was once used by inhd2.


----------



## AndyHDTV

looks like TWC is trying to keep hold of their customers in SI

with fiostv probably coming in 08 TWC is looking worried.

I don't know if this is offered all across nyc.

a one year deal might sound good.

2 might prevent you from switching to fios in 08.

--

--

--

We can save you over $400 on your cable bill!


Introducing Time Warner Cable's Service Agreements the NEW way to save even more on your cable bill:


> Save 10% a month with two-year service agreement

> Save 5% a month with a one-year service agreement


Choose from any of the packages below and call Customer Service at 718-556-4950 to sign up today. If we can't find a more affordable package for your current services, we'll give you one month FREE!


Services 2007

Monthly

Retail Rates 1 Year

Discounted

Monthly

Rates 2 Year

Discounted

Monthly

Rates

Triple Plays

Triple Play Starter Pak................................... $114.95 $109.20 $103.45

All-in-One Triple Play.....................................

$129.95 $123.45 $116.95


Double Plays

Digital Starter Pak + Phone............................ $89.90 $85.40 $80.90

DTValue + Phone.......................................... $98.90 $93.95 $89.00

Digital Starter Pak + High Speed Online Intro.. $79.90 $75.90 $71.90

DTValue + High Speed Online........................ $98.90 $93.95 $89.00

High Speed Online Intro + Phone.................... $69.90 $66.40 $62.90

High Speed Online + Phone............................ $84.90 $80.65 $76.40


Single Plays

Digital Starter Pak......................................... $49.95 $47.45 $44.95

DTValue..................................................... .. $58.95 $56.00 $53.05

Road Runner High Speed Online..................... $59.95 $56.95 $53.95

EarthLink High Speed Internet........................ $44.95 $42.70 $40.45

Digital Phone................................................ $49.95 $47.45 $44.95


Choose from these additional

services available with any of

the cable packages listed above:

1 Premium w/On Demand.............................. $10.95 $10.40 $9.85

2 Premiums w/On Demand............................ $17.95 $17.05 $16.15

3 Premiums w/On Demand............................ $22.95 $21.80 $20.65

4 Premiums w/On Demand............................ $27.95 $26.55 $25.15

5 Premiums w/On Demand............................ $32.95 $31.30 $29.65

6 Premiums w/On Demand............................ $37.95 $36.05 $34.15

DVR Service................................................. $8.95 $8.50 $8.05

Digital Sports Package................................... $ 1.95 $ 1.85 $ 1.75

HDXtra...................................................... ... $8.95 $8.50 $8.05

HDXtra & DVR Combo................................... $15.00 $14.25 $13.50

Additional Cable Boxes

Packages that include Digital Starter Pak.... $7.65 $7.26 $6.88

All other packages................................... $9.65 $9.15 $8.68





Restrictions apply. Please call 718-556-4950 for details.


----------



## MatthewR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any word on which programming tiers MHD and Fox Reality are going to be on? Starter, DTValue or HD Xtra?



i'll check tomorrow to see if there's any more info


----------



## MatthewR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> finally, some more HD.
> 
> hopefully the rest of the NY/NJ system will get it on the 29th of march as well.
> 
> also, hopefully even with these two additions TWC will still have that empty slot available, that was once used by inhd2.



i wouldnt' count on it.. roadmap was pretty specific about it only being SI for the time being. although i'm sure that we will see them soon after


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MatthewR* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i wouldnt' count on it.. roadmap was pretty specific about it only being SI for the time being. although i'm sure that we will see them soon after



you might be right, i remember hearing SI having to switch their cable boxes get DTV. so maybe SI is the only place in the NY/NJ system that has extra bandwidth for HD.


----------



## UnnDunn

Yeah, last month TWC forced us to swap out our Analog boxes for digital ones in order to continue receiving HBO and Showtime.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> lol.... you're worried about both the Knicks and Rangers making the playoffs???
> 
> 
> Scheduling usually takes into account cities with a team in each sport in the playoffs - so the Rangers and Knicks would very rarely play on the same night... if they ever actually both make the playoffs during the same season.
> 
> 
> Also you can only guarantee that a home game is available HD... and they obviously wouldn't be at home at the same time....
> 
> 
> But this assumes MSG Network can even show any NY playoff games anymore....



Very funny, both of them making the palyoffs totgether. I think the knicks have gotten their chemistry together with the young guys. A nice 5-7 game win streak puts you right opjn top in the atalantic and a 4 seed. As for the rmangers the have to staop playing with heart. six players on the ice and only one man c score. Get mor scoring done! Then NYC will have something to look forward to in april and may. Before TNT and NBC involvement in the leage there use to be home Hocky,home Basket playoff games, but they do now happen any more when the netwrorks ditctate the scheduling.

I feel good this year that the garden will not be silent after the redStorm win their 3 title since 1989,


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *awolf1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone???? please????Originally Posted by awolf1
> 
> One more question regarding my new 37" Panny Plasma......When watching HD, the picture is great.....but when I switch to SD, what do i need to do to "stretch" the picture so I see everything in 16x9? I have the SFA 8300 STB (TWC in NYC) and i can either stretch, zoom, or normal...but do i have to make this change everytime when I swtich back and forth from HD to SD?
> 
> 
> On my cable box menu, it offers me diff pass through options (i think?), 1080, 720, etc....what should be selected here?
> 
> 
> Sorry if i sound like a blabbering idiot, I just want my picture to be the best it can be and I cannot access the setup wizard!
> 
> 
> Bottom line, what settings do i need to make on the STB to get the best picture, not have any black bars when watching SD, and so I dont have to constantly be swtiching from normal to stretch, etc.



Stsrt with these setting, it is a littl bit late and I am tired.

setting / more setting / pituce ration should always be 16x9 and the 4x3 should be stretched. Once set you will not have to set it again. But be careful the remote has # buttom, you click that and not notice you can chabge your setting in the time it took you the chnage that channel and not ever know untill the bars are back is SD form.


As for the auto output Leave all settings at 1080i,That has been found to work the best with some people here, but adjustments can be made to enhance PQ. I have LCD but I will try to help you to the best of my knowledge. Feel to PM me if you dont want sound like "Sorry if i sound like a blabbering idiot" This is a learning site, but I understand that it can be hard talking to someone that has chatted hear for years amd they inadvertanly make you feel strupid. This is why I always offer my PM for peole that need quiet help,


Either way the first 2 soloutions will help you a lot.

Later and Good luck


----------



## nuttyinnyc

[unndonnYeah, last month TWC forced us to swap out our Analog boxes for digital ones in order to continue receiving HBO and Showtime. ]




good move on TWC parts, everyone that has been hording the old analog boxes legal or iilegeal type get a reprive and now they can sign up to their tripple play pack when it is readily available out there in SI. TWC has been fazing out the analog boxes for the past 2 years but nevar got rid of the big channels. Now they are taking chanels that matter and boom offer you a much cheeper rate for the DTV upgrade. I hope when it comes to queens they give ma an offer I can't refuse, Or me and Verizon will contiue are current commitment with adding digital TV and phone. Currently have ONE BILL(wirelesss, local, dsl service)


Lets hope this is the start of something good for us consummers!


----------



## eljeffreynyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *locogrande* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> is the SA3250HD the best non-DVR box? I have two pioneer boxes (think 3510HD or something similar) and am wondering if I should trade them in for 3250's. any big differences?
> 
> 
> thanks



I would keep the Pioneer boxes. I have one of those and in my opinion its much better than these SA 3250hd they are giving out. I actually tried to change a 3250hd that they gave me for a pioneer but they said they don't give those out anymore.


----------



## Goatweed

is ThirteenWorld ch. 714? If so, that stinks. My son loves that channel, and it makes for a great babysitter while my wife gets dinner ready.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Goatweed* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> is ThirteenWorld ch. 714? If so, that stinks. My son loves that channel, and it makes for a great babysitter while my wife gets dinner ready.



Nope, I think that's 13Kids (or something like that). 714 is all public affairs programming -- all of their "newsy" shows are there -- like The Newshour with Jim Lehrer, Tavis Smiley, Charlie Rose, plus history and documentary programming.


This is all making sense since WNET announced a Spanish-language subchannel about a month ago. So, this could be taking the place of 13World on their digital spectrum.


----------



## MatthewR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Goatweed* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> is ThirteenWorld ch. 714? If so, that stinks. My son loves that channel, and it makes for a great babysitter while my wife gets dinner ready.



tell me this isn't goat from OA.net


----------



## MatthewR

starting today parts of queens stopped the analog feeds... new nodes will be switching over to digital every week


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MatthewR* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> starting today parts of queens stopped the analog feeds... new nodes will be switching over to digital every week



all analog feeds or just some?


----------



## MatthewR

i believe the basic channels will remain (ie the unscrambled channels)


----------



## HDTV Dude

Does anyone know who I could email at our TWC division? It seems like there's a lot of things going on that may soon lead to more HD programming. I would like to try and find out if and when this may happen. We all know its a complete waste of time trying to get any useful information out of their customer service people.


----------



## dave2007

I'm recenty created a new page at You Tube featuring Classic TV & Vinatge TV Commercials...I also focus on video from HDTV...I believe the file I just uploaded is my first QAM HDTV sample there. OnAir HDTV USB WNYW HDTV QAM TV 5 News Clip


----------



## carl_pe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl_pe* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My SA8300HD box has worked fine until now, but suddenly when I try to look at any of my recorded shows I get the grey screen, the box freezes and eventually reboots. I tried unplugging and reconnecting, but still get the same problem.
> 
> 
> This is the third box I get this issue with (with the first two it happened after a week or two but this one I had for a couple of months). I even had a TWC guy come visit, but he claimed it was a box rather than a signal issue.
> 
> 
> Every time it happens all the recordings are lost - sooo frustrating!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else had these problems?
> 
> 
> I guess I'll just have to go and exchange it once again. I'll make sure to try to ask for the firewire version this time so I hopefully get a brand new one.



Noone else had this problem? Hmmm, seems strange that it would happen three times - have I just been really unlucky with the boxes I've gotten from them?


----------



## MatthewR

i could swear all the 8300's were firewire.. are you sure you didnt' have the 8000? that one went bad constantly. And yes it is a box problem you are having.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV Dude* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone know who I could email at our TWC division? It seems like there's a lot of things going on that may soon lead to more HD programming. I would like to try and find out if and when this may happen. We all know its a complete waste of time trying to get any useful information out of their customer service people.



email bob watson

[email protected]


----------



## Goatweed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MatthewR* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> tell me this isn't goat from OA.net



yes it is - who are you & should I be scared?


----------



## Goatweed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Nope, I think that's 13Kids (or something like that). 714 is all public affairs programming -- all of their "newsy" shows are there -- like The Newshour with Jim Lehrer, Tavis Smiley, Charlie Rose, plus history and documentary programming.
> 
> 
> This is all making sense since WNET announced a Spanish-language subchannel about a month ago. So, this could be taking the place of 13World on their digital spectrum.



I ran home the other night to check and was relieved - we recently discovered that channel too, it's like a godsend for us.


----------



## vindicator

Really Wierd, I called TWC a little while ago because my tv in the living room was getting a grey screen for 704, 705 and a few of the hd channels were choppy, customer service was nice and they told me to do the reboot thing (which did not work) she then told me she will contact NY and it should hopefully be fixed in a few hours.

When I asked where she was for customer service she said Ontario Canada.

I guess Customer Service is no longer in NY.


Vinny


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vindicator* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Really Wierd, .... I called TWC ....When I asked where she was for customer service she said Ontario Canada.
> 
> I guess Customer Service is no longer in NY. Vinny



I know, what's that all aboot?


It's actually been like that for a few years. Maybe many years, I don't know.

I find that when I call at night I get NY. When I call during the day I get Canada.


----------



## MatthewR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Goatweed* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> yes it is - who are you & should I be scared?



i am the ghost inside your head


- Mattiescramz


----------



## jgnyc

Logo has been a godsend for me, personally. Is this the Goatweed from the Harvard forums?


----------



## franky foreskin

the same goatweed from the big belly M4M forum


----------



## jgnyc

ZOMG! It *IS* him!!


----------



## HDTV Dude

I oversee a luxury hi-rise apartment building on the upper east side and today I met with an engineer that was sent over by Verizon to look into bringing fiber optics for Fios into our building. The engineer told me that fiber optics have been installed outside many apartment buildings in the city and it's just a matter of time before they will start bringing it into buildings. Of course one of the biggest obstacles will be what type of deal building residents will receive in return for a bulk rate agreement that most TWCNYC buildings already have. The other major issue will have to do with how fiber optics will be brought into buildings and then into individual apartments. Nevertheless, the fact that Fios is here and available in NYC means that TWCNYC will soon have to acknowledge Verizon as a viable competitor. That's when we will begin to see better prices, services and more programming choices.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV Dude* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I oversee a luxury hi-rise apartment building on the upper east side and today I met with an engineer that was sent over by Verizon to look into bringing fiber optics for Fios into our building. The engineer told me that fiber optics have been installed outside many apartment buildings in the city and it's just a matter of time before they will start bringing it into buildings. Of course one of the biggest obstacles will be what type of deal building residents will receive in return for a bulk rate agreement that most TWCNYC buildings already have. The other major issue will have to do with how fiber optics will be brought into buildings and then into individual apartments. Nevertheless, the fact that Fios is here and available in NYC means that TWCNYC will soon have to acknowledge Verizon as a viable competitor. That's when we will begin to see better prices, services and more programming choices.



We heard a while back from a fellow who managed multiple dwellings way downtown. Verizon had been doing the same thing there, but I believe he heard zip from then since then. However, he sure did indicate a BIG "reluctance" from the property owners.


I'm also pretty sure that they do NOT have the "franchise" agreement to provide TV service here. Having such an agreement in place means that (at least I know for sure this works for cable) they are NOT dependant on a building to "allow" them access (we had a bit of a fight with TWC over their plans to re-wire us and it turned out we legally had NO choice, the agreement with the city said it was there choice how to run wire). It may very well be that they are trying to deploy their fiber without that agreement and are running into opposition.


What I know for sure is they do NOT have any dark fiber up on the UWS. Somehow I find myself skeptical exactly what and how much dark fiber they have actually laid out, no matter what an engineer told you. I HAVE read they are going to be challenged on the request for a franchise agreement, so that COULD very well mean the process is just going to take longer than what we'd want.


Do NOT get me wrong, I am HUGELY interested in them selling the same services as TWC. This represents the first real competition, and that is a good thing for us. At the same time, I think we need some reality checks so we don't get TOO optimistic.


----------



## Zeppo

This TWC local ads switch to 480i on HD channels is really starting to bug me more and more. Since my display does not allow stretching on HD signals, I have my 8300HD set to output 480i/p as well as 1080i so that I can stretch or zoom 480i channels to my preference. Unfortunately, these TWC switches to 480i on some local commercials seem to come at the end of commercial breaks, which means that while I am ff-ing through commercials, the screen will black out for a moment at the end of a break while it tries to switch resolutions, and by the time it switches back to the 1080i signal I am deep into the next segment of the show. Really annoying, and as I mentioned before, this switch to 480i on HD channels for some local TWC commercials is new to me this past month or so. It's clearly a TWC thing, since it's only local commercials and ads for PPV etc. that do this, and the network ads in 480 are displayed in a 1080i signal with pillarboxes.


Very annoying.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zeppo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This TWC local ads switch to 480i on HD channels is really starting to bug me more and more. Since my display does not allow stretching on HD signals, I have my 8300HD set to output 480i/p as well as 1080i so that I can stretch or zoom 480i channels to my preference. Unfortunately, these TWC switches to 480i on some local commercials seem to come at the end of commercial breaks, which means that while I am ff-ing through commercials, the screen will black out for a moment at the end of a break while it tries to switch resolutions, and by the time it switches back to the 1080i signal I am deep into the next segment of the show. Really annoying, and as I mentioned before, this switch to 480i on HD channels for some local TWC commercials is new to me this past month or so. It's clearly a TWC thing, since it's only local commercials and ads for PPV etc. that do this, and the network ads in 480 are displayed in a 1080i signal with pillarboxes.
> 
> 
> Very annoying.



If it's a problem for you, why not disable 480/i & 480/p on your display output settings? Regardless of what video output format you're using, pressing the "#" button on the remote allows you to change your stretch/zoom settings.


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm also pretty sure that they do NOT have the "franchise" agreement to provide TV service here.




No they don't. The day Verizon does get the agreement will mean news worthy of local media coverage for them.


----------



## Ted Todorov

I have no interest in TV/cable, but I'm dying for a FIOS internet connection. I live in a UWS brownstone, where cable & phone lines are simply hung from the roof and into people's windows.


I wonder if buildings like mine will get priority as they may be easier to wire, or will be at the end of the line as they have fewer tenants?


----------



## Zeppo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If it's a problem for you, why not disable 480/i & 480/p on your display output settings? Regardless of what video output format you're using, pressing the "#" button on the remote allows you to change your stretch/zoom settings.



I greatly prefer my display's 'just' mode to anything the box does on its own to stretch 4x3 material, that's why. It never used to be a problem until early this year, and frankly I don't see any reason why TWC suddenly started to do this for their local PPV ads.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ted Todorov* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have no interest in TV/cable, but I'm dying for a FIOS internet connection. I live in a UWS brownstone, where cable & phone lines are simply hung from the roof and into people's windows.
> 
> 
> I wonder if buildings like mine will get priority as they may be easier to wire, or will be at the end of the line as they have fewer tenants?



get to the back of the line, no jumping in TED, You know once they hit Manhattan, the lower half gets priority. I am hoping they come to Queens first. But dude I wouldn't hold your breath. They have a five year project and we are only in late year 1 or early year 2. But I think you do make a point I think they are looking to do private house before multi-tenant dwellings.


I can bet you one thing, once FIOS TV is available in any location in NYC it will be mentioned here first because there are many willing to make the change.


----------



## rbienstock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I can bet you one thing, once FIOS TV is available in any location in NYC it will be mentioned here first because there are many willing to make the change.



FWIW, my brother-in-law lives in North Jersey and he has FIOS for phone and internet, but still uses Cablevision for HDTV, which he says has much better PQ. I haven't been over to check it out personally, however.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rbienstock* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> FWIW, my brother-in-law lives in North Jersey and he has FIOS for phone and internet, but still uses Cablevision for HDTV, which he says has much better PQ. I haven't been over to check it out personally, however.



I'm assuming that he obviously has the HD option for FIOS available to him. If that is the case then this isn't too optimistic for those of us looking to dump TW for FIOS.


I have friends that have Cablevision HD and I think it's inferior to TWC. I loath their SARA based programming guide and the general overall interactions with that system. I guess if I had CV instead of TW I'd get comfortable with it but I think our system is much better and I prefer the picture quality, especially on SD material. By no means am I making a scientific statement. This is just my general observation.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zeppo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I greatly prefer my display's 'just' mode to anything the box does on its own to stretch 4x3 material, that's why. It never used to be a problem until early this year, and frankly I don't see any reason why TWC suddenly started to do this for their local PPV ads.



Not disagreeing with you at all, but from their point-of-view, they've been selling these ads to be shown on other channels for a LONG time, and I guess they've finally figured out that when people are watching the HD versions of the channels, the customers are not seeing the crappy local ads that they're selling which supplant the ads that are shown on the SD version of the channel. So they need to maximize their revenue (which translates to the number of eyeballs seeing the ads).


What it really boils down to is that they probably don't have the hardware (yet) to locally insert ads at 1080i or 720p yet, so they get inserted at standard NTSC 480i resolution.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What it really boils down to is that they probably don't have the hardware (yet) to locally insert ads at 1080i or 720p yet, so they get inserted at standard NTSC 480i resolution.



Or maybe TWC thinks they are helping us by sending the commercial at its native resolution and letting our systems deal with it the way we want...


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Or maybe TWC thinks they are helping us by sending the commercial at its native resolution and letting our systems deal with it the way we want...



...as if they care about that kind of thing!


----------



## aesculanus

My Clear QAM reception is an ad hoc mess of programming, most of it crap. TWC's website doesn't show a channel guide listing what is offered in clear QAM or on what channel.


Is there a listing somewher? My wife (who is Japanese) regularly watches Japanese programing on WMBC, but I don't even know if that's offered on clear QAM. The whole thing is a confusing mess, with channel numbers like 117.4....


----------



## dave2007

I don't see WMBC TV 63 on the QAM channels though I might be missing the signal so not sure there...I do receive WMBC TV analog on TWC's channel 99.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aesculanus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My Clear QAM reception is an ad hoc mess of programming, most of it crap. TWC's website doesn't show a channel guide listing what is offered in clear QAM or on what channel.
> 
> 
> Is there a listing somewher? My wife (who is Japanese) regularly watches Japanese programing on WMBC, but I don't even know if that's offered on clear QAM. The whole thing is a confusing mess, with channel numbers like 117.4....


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What it really boils down to is that they probably don't have the hardware (yet) to locally insert ads at 1080i or 720p yet, so they get inserted at standard NTSC 480i resolution.




I was under the general impreesion that ANY HD channel arrived at our STBs at 1080i or 720p, that SD material (that we know most HD channels show) went through "upconversion" before it was sent down the line... is that not true?


----------



## aesculanus

Does anything come through in HD on the clear QAM. I looked through it this afternoon, and everything looked pretty poor SD to me. wmbc is there. ... forgot which one, i think 101-something. it's definitely not higher the 103 block


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was under the general impreesion that ANY HD channel arrived at our STBs at 1080i or 720p, that SD material (that we know most HD channels show) went through "upconversion" before it was sent down the line... is that not true?



Well every HD station flags all of its content as 720p or 1080i (and upconverts all SD content) - that isn't due to anything Time Warner does.


These commercials inserted by Time Warner overtake the normal program signal, so end up at 480.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aesculanus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anything come through in HD on the clear QAM. I looked through it this afternoon, and everything looked pretty poor SD to me. wmbc is there. ... forgot which one, i think 101-something. it's definitely not higher the 103 block



WCBS, WNBC, WNYW, WABC, WPIX, WNET should all be available in the clear in HD


----------



## aesculanus

I have a QAM tuner, and I just watched the Sopranos on channel 91-1. And Talladega nights was on... i think 90-1 or thereabouts.


BUT, as soon as the Sopranos ended, the screen went black and my TV displayed "No Signal." Talledega nights just cut off right in the middle... ?


So is HBO sending some programming in the clear, or is it just a fluke?


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aesculanus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a QAM tuner, and I just watched the Sopranos on channel 91-1. And Talladega nights was on... i think 90-1 or thereabouts.
> 
> 
> BUT, as soon as the Sopranos ended, the screen went black and my TV displayed "No Signal." Talledega nights just cut off right in the middle... ?
> 
> 
> So is HBO sending some programming in the clear, or is it just a fluke?



I think someone in your area was watching those programs on VOD.

I think you might be able to sneak a peak.

not entirely sure though.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> WCBS, WNBC, WNYW, WABC, WPIX, WNET should all be available in the clear in HD



WNYW is MyNine, right? Far as I know, that is not available (in HD) via my STB (unless I've confused them, WPIX is CW and we do get that in HD... maybe I've reversed the local calls...)???


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think someone in your area was watching those programs on VOD.
> 
> I think you might be able to sneak a peak.
> 
> not entirely sure though.



AFAIK there are NO VOD HD going on here, right?


My guess is that this is an anomaly. Like when you get a new box, you may get stuff you shouldn't and not get stuff you sahould... until a few days later and it clears. On one box change (I think it was the 8000DVR) I got everything, I mean anything AND everything including all PPVs for a week and a half.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> WNYW is MyNine, right? Far as I know, that is not available (in HD) via my STB (unless I've confused them, WPIX is CW and we do get that in HD... maybe I've reversed the local calls...)???



No - WNYW is Fox5


(WWOR = My9)


----------



## BrewCrew8

Everyday would be Christmas for me if we some how got, ESPN2, ESPNEWS, FSN-NY, and maybe SPEED and Versus in HD on Staten Island.


I emailed TWC complaining about this.


Kinda sucks when I have to watch those channels on my SD tv and not on my brand new SXRD.










Bring on FIOS TV, so long as they have these channels


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> AFAIK there are NO VOD HD going on here, right?
> 
> 
> My guess is that this is an anomaly. Like when you get a new box, you may get stuff you shouldn't and not get stuff you sahould... until a few days later and it clears. On one box change (I think it was the 8000DVR) I got everything, I mean anything AND everything including all PPVs for a week and a half.



no we haven't had HD VOD for over 6 months, and even then it was PPV boxing.


he or she is dealing with a qam tuner in the HD set not the tuner in the STB.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrewCrew8* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Everyday would be Christmas for me if we some how got, ESPN2, ESPNEWS, FSN-NY, and maybe SPEED and Versus in HD on Staten Island.
> 
> 
> I emailed TWC complaining about this.
> 
> 
> Kinda sucks when I have to watch those channels on my SD tv and not on my brand new SXRD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bring on FIOS TV, so long as they have these channels



well, we would make the news all around the world for blasting into the future, because ESPN News-HD and Speed-HD aren't a 24/7 channel yet.


but anyway keep those emails coming to Corporate and our local division.


----------



## AndyHDTV

Andy,


"Verizon does provide FiOS in Manhattan, but only in a few greenfield locations. Manhattan is a difficult location to obtain city franchise, build permits as well as agreements with MDU owners. Any deploments in the city will be will orchestrated but limited. Can provide more specifics tommorow."


John


----------



## broadwayblue

Anyone here have two 8300HD's connected to the same display? On many occasions I've wanted to record 3 or even 4 shows at the same time. Assuming I could get my hands on a second unit, is there any easy way to use two of them in the same system? I'm thinking discrete remote codes could be a problem.


----------



## aesculanus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> no we haven't had HD VOD for over 6 months, and even then it was PPV boxing.
> 
> 
> he or she is dealing with a qam tuner in the HD set not the tuner in the STB.




well today i was watching king kong, and there were a couple parts where the thing just paused, or even fast-forwarded, just like it does on my folks tv watching something on demand. i'm convinced i'm actually piggybacking somehow off someone else's HBO on demand. not anything great though, as the channels are only on it seems when the other guy's watching.


the quality's nothing great either; all sd from what i've seen. aside from big 3, the clear QAM offerings in new york, though many, are by and large excess garbage overflow from time warner. Same thing if you subscribe to a package though, too, so i guess that's not saying much.


These are the reasons we're getting Dish Network next week - I get BBC world for a $1.50 and my wife gets her Japan TV for $25, and no package garbage. with TWC, i MUST buy the package if i want Japan TV - even though Japan TV is a separate $25 item! I went over this with 3 different reps with TWC. The cheapest I could get Japan TV and BBC was $75 + tax. over TWICE Dish. Somehow they think animal planet and food network are that great i guess...


----------



## dave2007

Just wanted to update here that HDTV QAM EPG is still active on local TV channels using the OnAir HDTV USB. I'm attaching a screenshot of WABC HDTV & EPG Guide for their listing.


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone here have two 8300HD's connected to the same display? On many occasions I've wanted to record 3 or even 4 shows at the same time. Assuming I could get my hands on a second unit, is there any easy way to use two of them in the same system? I'm thinking discrete remote codes could be a problem.



Some time ago, I had two regular cable boxes on the same TV setup, and it works quite nicely. The trick is to manually power on box A and power off box B. Then whenever you press "power" on the remote, it swaps the current on/off status of both boxes.


-barry


----------



## ob3

Is anyone else having troubles with the HDxtra channels this AM ?

I am getting a blank screen for 723 and 724 right now at 10:30am in SINY


regards


----------



## QMAN71

Same for me as well


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ob3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is anyone else having troubles with the HDxtra channels this AM ?
> 
> I am getting a blank screen for 723 and 724 right now at 10:30am in SINY
> 
> 
> regards


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ob3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is anyone else having troubles with the HDxtra channels this AM ?
> 
> I am getting a blank screen for 723 and 724 right now at 10:30am in SINY
> 
> 
> regards



No problem here in Jackson Heights.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> no we haven't had HD VOD for over 6 months, and even then it was PPV boxing.
> 
> 
> he or she is dealing with a qam tuner in the HD set not the tuner in the STB.



Yes I know it was from a QAM equipped TV; just mentioning an "anomaly from TWC" most of us have seen (besides, isn't the STB a QAM tuner itself?).


Really, there WAS a PPV event in HD?? AND we DID have some VOD in HD? Good marketing, I have been following things HD for 8-9 months and I never heard of such!


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Really, there WAS a PPV event in HD?? AND we DID have some VOD in HD? Good marketing, I have been following things HD for 8-9 months and I never heard of such!



No there wasn't any VOD in HD (at least since August 2005)...


But they did use the HD-PPV channel once or twice for boxing.... (and also for temporary US Tennis Open coverage in '05 from Universal HD before they added the channel full time for the Olympics)


----------



## Alan_Arkin

Question - I have a new Sharp 1080p LCD and 8300HD DVR. Typically, I set my cable box to recognize all of the HD resolutions (480p, 720p, 1080i). But I don't like the pause/delay while the TV switches resolutions. If I just set the cable box at 1080i, what do I gain or lose?


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alan_Arkin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Question - I have a new Sharp 1080p LCD and 8300HD DVR. Typically, I set my cable box to recognize all of the HD resolutions (480p, 720p, 1080i). But I don't like the pause/delay while the TV switches resolutions. If I just set the cable box at 1080i, what do I gain or lose?



Not much. You're just transferring upconversion duties from the TV to the cable box. Lots of people have differing opinions on this, and it depends on the TV of course, but I'm of the opinion that conversion duties should never be left to the TV (ie. I think it's better to keep the cable box at 1080i.)


----------



## holl_ands




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alan_Arkin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Question - I have a new Sharp 1080p LCD and 8300HD DVR. Typically, I set my cable box to recognize all of the HD resolutions (480p, 720p, 1080i). But I don't like the pause/delay while the TV switches resolutions. If I just set the cable box at 1080i, what do I gain or lose?



For 1080i @ 30Hz programs, you should get best available PQ by setting STB for 1080i...

anything less would be downrezzed....meaning you'll miss out on those sharp, crisp pictures

that are possible with the new 1080p HDTVs.


Sports channels chose 720p @60Hz programs in order to minimize blurred basketballs,

hockey pucks & camera pans, since images are refreshed twice as fast as 1080i.

Upconverting to 1080i @ 30 Hz in the STB can't help but throw away half of the program frames...

So PQ is better if the STB does NO conversion--meaning the HDTV only needs to do simple

upconversion from 720p @ 60 Hz to 1080p @ 60 Hz (or higher) for display.


For the best of both worlds, I enable both 720p and 1080i, which means all SD channels are

output in 720p and the 720p/1080i reacquisition glitches are kept to a minimum.


========================================

In some (many?) 720/768p HDTVs, the complex 1080i deinterleaver process may have been

"too hard", so they simply threw away every other frame, resulting in a very down-rezzed 540p,

which must THEN be upconverted for 720p display.....BLEECCHHH:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...um#post7175775 


For these sets, deinterleaving 1080i to 720p in the STB may be better...


Of course, YMMV.....


----------



## Tresjolie9

Anyone have problems during the final battle on tonight's Heroes? While I was watching it I noticed a lot of pixelation, and then it looked like the picture briefly went into SD.


----------



## nuttyinnyc

Something toi look into myTWC buddieTime Warner NYC - 5:30 AM upgrade

8300HD DVR - Passport/ECHO v. 2.6.002


Does anyone know if this night solve the blinking problem? or just a regular upgrade?


Techie questions: never mind I just noticed the time, work time already I will ask the techie question when I get to work.Later guys let me know if this is the newsest update.


----------



## Petedwitt

I'm planning on switching to dishnetwork, is it possible to cancel TWC for cable tv but keep my broadband internet connection with TWC?


----------



## mabrym




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tresjolie9* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone have problems during the final battle on tonight's Heroes? While I was watching it I noticed a lot of pixelation, and then it looked like the picture briefly went into SD.




It wasn't your TVs fault.


----------



## mabrym




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Petedwitt* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm planning on switching to dishnetwork, is it possible to cancel TWC for cable tv but keep my broadband internet connection with TWC?



yes but you'll pay more, I think about $20


----------



## nuttyinnyc

Here is the tech question that I meant to ask earlier:

I have found Ch 1027 & 28 Music on demand and it is my new quilty pleasure. I am justr wondering has anyone tried recording the sound from the cable box, I know it is possibe it is just a matter of a cheap fix or a lobg complicated one. If I had my computer closer to the TV I might be able to go that route. What if I had a receiver with a digtal in? Would I be able to record from the reciever if had a CD-R player? Would the music sound good? Let me know if anyone has been able to record this way. Thanks guys.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Petedwitt* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm planning on switching to dishnetwork, is it possible to cancel TWC for cable tv but keep my broadband internet connection with TWC?



You can do what ever you want, but make sure you are ready for the switch. Sure that intro price might look tempting. However there is a bigger picture. You already have twc (tv and internet). I am assuming you have had this service over 2+ years.Which means you not paying intro prices, However, having both services still saves you a little money. Which you will lose by closing your TV account. Your internet service might go up to $59 or something like that. I think Sat offers Internet services also, if I was you I would look into changing evcery thing because the intro offers that these companies give are too good to pass up. Especially when you are already looking to change.

Good luck.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here is the tech question that I meant to ask earlier:
> 
> I have found Ch 1027 & 28 Music on demand and it is my new quilty pleasure. I am justr wondering has anyone tried recording the sound from the cable box, I know it is possibe it is just a matter of a cheap fix or a lobg complicated one. If I had my computer closer to the TV I might be able to go that route. What if I had a receiver with a digtal in? Would I be able to record from the reciever if had a CD-R player? Would the music sound good? Let me know if anyone has been able to record this way. Thanks guys.



Yes! You can do the recording. And if you have a CD-R with a digital input, you can take the digital out from the cable box, plug it into the CD-R digital in, and voila -- digital recordings. If you go into the advanced settings and set the audio out to "Two Channel" instead of dolby digital or HDMI, it will come out in 2 channel PCM at 48khz. The CDR will convert the signal to 44.1, but it will be essentially a digital recording. Yes, it will be lower quality than a CD since the audio signal of a Dolby Digital signal is compressed, but it will surely be higher quality than the way most people encode their .mp3 files!


I do it all the time when there is good live music programming on TV (Letterman, Leno, Saturday Night Live, and things like the HDNet Concert Series, etc.)


Scott


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Something toi look into myTWC buddieTime Warner NYC - 5:30 AM upgrade
> 
> 8300HD DVR - Passport/ECHO v. 2.6.002
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if this night solve the blinking problem? or just a regular upgrade?
> 
> 
> Techie questions: never mind I just noticed the time, work time already I will ask the techie question when I get to work.Later guys let me know if this is the newsest update.



Uh, not in Manhattan. Yet.


Some other state got this a month or so ago, of COURSE the first question I asked was about the trick play bug with external drives. According to the guy, it was NOT fixed. It could be that this update is for the earlier changeover to DST...


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Petedwitt* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm planning on switching to dishnetwork, is it possible to cancel TWC for cable tv but keep my broadband internet connection with TWC?



Far as I know this IS possible, BUT I think you pay an extra 10 bucks/month, so it might be something like 55 bucks.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It could be that this update is for the earlier changeover to DST...



Ha! That would be REALLY surprising. The 8000/8300 has never properly accounted for DST yet. I've had one or the other for 3 1/2 years now, and they have never one accounted for DST properly. Twice a year, if you have recurring recordings set for a particular time slot, you have to delete and recreate them.


A pain in the butt, and as a developer myself, completely inexcusable.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ha! That would be REALLY surprising. The 8000/8300 has never properly accounted for DST yet. I've had one or the other for 3 1/2 years now, and they have never one accounted for DST properly. Twice a year, if you have recurring recordings set for a particular time slot, you have to delete and recreate them.
> 
> 
> A pain in the butt, and as a developer myself, completely inexcusable.




I haven't had any issues with daylight savings in the last year and a half...


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I haven't had any issues with daylight savings in the last year and a half...



Right....it only affects you if you have recurring programs slotted to a particular time. No problem if you say "Record all showings of American Idol"


But if you set it to record "American Idol" 9pm Wednesdays only, DST throws it off such that when the clock changes, this program will no longer record (at least until the clocks get set back).


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Right....it only affects you if you have recurring programs slotted to a particular time. No problem if you say "Record all showings of American Idol"
> 
> 
> But if you set it to record "American Idol" 9pm Wednesdays only, DST throws it off such that when the clock changes, this program will no longer record (at least until the clocks get set back).



Ah... nevermind then (and please don't use American Idol as an example...... ugh...)


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> (and please don't use American Idol as an example...... ugh...)



Yeah, I used it 'cause I can't stand it either. But yet, it's on CONSTANTLY and it seems like everyone else in the country watches it!


----------



## CynKennard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Uh, not in Manhattan. Yet.
> 
> 
> Some other state got this a month or so ago, of COURSE the first question I asked was about the trick play bug with external drives. According to the guy, it was NOT fixed. It could be that this update is for the earlier changeover to DST...



I just discovered today that my 8300HD has recently been upgraded to Passport Echo 2.6.002, dated 12/21/2006. This is on Staten Island. I can't use HDMI and don't have an external drive so I can't check these out. So far I have seen no difference in the operation of the DVR. We will have to wait for DST to see if that changes correctly.


Cynthia


----------



## eddieb187

All the local network channels went out at 12:15.

SD & HD. CBS, NBC, ABC...

I think they're doing an upgrade.

Anyone know what this upgrade is?

Any new HD channels maybe?


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CynKennard* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just discovered today that my 8300HD has recently been upgraded to Passport Echo 2.6.002, dated 12/21/2006. This is on Staten Island. I can't use HDMI and don't have an external drive so I can't check these out. So far I have seen no difference in the operation of the DVR. We will have to wait for DST to see if that changes correctly.
> 
> 
> Cynthia



I did some searching and someone posted in the Orlando thread that the 2.6.002 addresses the change in DST and nothing else. There have also been reports of people losing some recordings after the update.
Link to Orland post


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Right....it only affects you if you have recurring programs slotted to a particular time. No problem if you say "Record all showings of American Idol"
> 
> 
> But if you set it to record "American Idol" 9pm Wednesdays only, DST throws it off such that when the clock changes, this program will no longer record (at least until the clocks get set back).



I had a bunch of series recordings last spring and had no issues with the time change. I had theorized that as long as the box got the correct time from the head end it shouldn't matter if the software was oblivious to the time change. That seemed to be the case because a cold boot seemed to demonstrate it got the time from the head end before the software load happened. I do recall having that "theory" shot down... but I still think that if the box GOT the right time from a central source, there's no reason to have time shifting part of the boxes software.


Still, there has to be SOME reason they seem to be rolling out 2.6.002!


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I had a bunch of series recordings last spring and had no issues with the time change. I had theorized that as long as the box got the correct time from the head end it shouldn't matter if the software was oblivious to the time change. That seemed to be the case because a cold boot seemed to demonstrate it got the time from the head end before the software load happened. I do recall having that "theory" shot down... but I still think that if the box GOT the right time from a central source, there's no reason to have time shifting part of the boxes software.
> 
> 
> Still, there has to be SOME reason they seem to be rolling out 2.6.002!



I have actually proved this point about 5-6 times with confirmation from my box and from people with Passport on other systems around the country. Please read carefully:

If you have a recurring recording that is set for a PARTICULAR time (not just "record all episodes" of Seinfeld, or "record all new episodes of Seinfeld (?)", or even "record all episodes of Seinfeld on Channel 11", but recurring recordings pegged to a particular timeslot)-- say recording Seinfeld specifically timed to Wednesdays at 9pm, it will fail when there is a time change. Yes, the box does get its time reset from the headend, but I believe that the box, instead of storing the time merely as 9pm, say, that you want your recording for, stores it as some offset from GMT. Therefore, when the time changes, it is no longer at the same offset, and your recording fails. This was demonstrated to me once when one of the shows that I had set for a particular slot happened to be on an hour later, and voila -- it scheduled to record at the abnormal time slot instead of the usual one.


I have some recordings that are set to record from 7:41 to 7:51 AM on NY1 (yes, my fiancee and I like the "In The Papers" segment), and after the time change it starts recording 8:41 to 8:51 instead (or 6:41 to 6:51, depending on the direction of the time change).


Reading back to the post referring to 2.6.002, it seems to me to be merely conjecture that it has to do with DST. I saw no citation from any official source. TWC seems to push Passport code releases without any obvious rhyme or reason. But bumping up to the next point version (from 2.5 to 2.6) should indicate at least some new functionality stability increase (though they will not always be obvious to us, as certain feature sets might be disabled for certain customers). Fixing the problem of not properly reclaiming space when deleting stuff (w/o a reboot) would be nice, and would seem to fix a common complaint (of course, this is just conjecture on my part). Reducing any hi-def audio/video "skippage" is always good (there was significantly less "skippage" a 3-4 releases back).


I suspect that proper support for external SATA drives will not come with a Passport release. My feeling is that will likely need to come from an update to the underlying PowerTV OS, and people are reporting that the version of PowerTV remains the same with the new Passport.


Scott


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Ah, "stored as GMT offsets" sure would make it an issue, sorry if you already said that it must have gone to one of my flaky brain cells!


As with most things in life, not having the full and correct story typically leads to argument. I have little faith that 2.5.066 really does take the new DST timing into account, so an update sure might be necessary. Ah version numbers, here I blame the general software guys, way too many times they use it as more of a marketing tool than based on any other reality. Would you really be surprised if they rolled out a 3.0 version that you just couldn't find any real difference in?


STILL, when I saw 2.6.x, I thought the possibility high they'd address the external SATA issues. I asked questions of the guys that got 2.6.002, but nobody seemed to find anything at all different from 2.5.066.


Yup, I like the term "skippage (wonder if you pronounce it like dressage)?." I see more of it with my 8300 DVR than my 8000 DVR(SD). But I've seen it vary so widely in it's "badness" that head end issues can't be ruled out.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yup, I like the term "skippage (wonder if you pronounce it like dressage)?." I see more of it with my 8300 DVR than my 8000 DVR(SD). But I've seen it vary so widely in it's "badness" that head end issues can't be ruled out.



I actually had an 8000HD before I had my 8300, and I found it to be much worse in terms of skippage. I suspect that since your 8000 was SD it wouldn't have been much of an issue. The DVRs don't have much of a problem handling SD content. Much as I hate watching SD (as I'm sure all of you do), I notice that the DVR almost never has skipping problems with SD content. Which says to me that the much higher data throughput required for HD content is really what causes the skippage. And my own personal observation tells me that when both tuners on the 8300HD are tuned to HD content, the skippage factor is worse, in general than when only one of them is tuned to HD. I suggest you play with it and see how it seems to you.


One thing that leads me to believe that the problem lies in the DVR (beyond the fact that one of the versions of Passport which goes back over a year had much less of a problem with skippage than the current version) is that when I initially reboot my DVR, the skippage is much less of a problem than after it's been a while since a reboot; and that the longer I wait between reboots the worse my skippage problem is. Again, feel free to experiment with this.....


The true proof for me was that I had a non-DVR HD box a long time (more than 3 1/2 years ago) back, and "skippage" was rare with that box. Someone out there must have a non-DVR HD box that can confirm that this is still the case.


Scott


----------



## Riverside_Guy

You make an excellent point about setting the other tuner to a non-buffered channel, I'll have to give that a try.


One would think that with a RTOS based system, this shouldn't be that much of an issue.


I REALLY wish Verizon FIOS TV was licensed and available on my block, TWC would bloody well have to pay more attention! But I doubt that day is much closer than 3 years away from me!


BTW, it's almost a given that my next TV will be cable card equipped.


----------



## pgershon

Does anybody know if TWC will make this available? I would love to be able to watch recordings in multiple rooms in my house. As it is, I have two DVR boxes, but I am often not able to watch shows because the DVR is not on many of my TV screens.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I REALLY wish Verizon FIOS TV was licensed and available on my block, TWC would bloody well have to pay more attention! But I doubt that day is much closer than 3 year away from me!



That /would/ be nice, but then again, I wonder if sometimes the grass is always greener -- I wonder what sort of HDDVR they've got in their offerings and how good it is. As many problems as the implementation of Passport on the 8300HD has, I wonder if there is anything out there that can even touch it in terms of feature set and ease of use?


----------



## scott_bernstein

I noticed on the weather channel crawl that they have removed (or are about to remove?) 2 more analog PPV channels. This is possibly good news for us....


----------



## MatthewR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pgershon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anybody know if TWC will make this available? I would love to be able to watch recordings in multiple rooms in my house. As it is, I have two DVR boxes, but I am often not able to watch shows because the DVR is not on many of my TV screens.



i'm pretty sure its not going to be made availible. the main reason i can think of is that customers are notorious for splitting cable themselves and the boxes have to be set up very specifically so that the main box feeds back to the satallite. I have yet to see a memo or any kind of information at all that multiroom is going to come out for time warner


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I noticed on the weather channel crawl that they have removed (or are about to remove?) 2 more analog PPV channels. This is possibly good news for us....



yes it is.


I didn't even know analog cable had any PPV channels left.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I noticed on the weather channel crawl that they have removed (or are about to remove?) 2 more analog PPV channels. This is possibly good news for us....



Couple of times I read 4/1 might be a date to see some new stuff happen.


BTW, back to skippage. For the past several days I have made additional effort to make sure the unused tuner is set to a non-buffering channel (the music choice channels). So far I THINK I see less skippage, but I also think I need to see this for a month at least. It IS worth noting that it is NOT eliminated, I still see it happen (watching one live channel, no recordings going on, other tuner set to a non-buffering channel). The one thing that kind of saves me is that I am a channel twirler, so while it is a pain to deal with, I already have the damn remote very handy.


Oh, once or twice I DID notice that the non-active second tuner "shifted" itself to channel 80.


----------



## scott_bernstein

I figured something was going on when late last night a screen popped up on the VOD channels saying that they would be unavailable until 7AM.


Sure enough, this morning when I turned the DVR on, I noticed that it was not on the channels I'd left it on, and going into the DIAG screens, I saw Passport Version 2.6.002, with a version date of December 2006. Looks like my box was rebooted in the 4AM hour.


Good thing I didn't have anything set to tape around then. ;-)


I didn't notice any differences at all from the previous version in my limited testing.


Scott


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> BTW, back to skippage. For the past several days I have made additional effort to make sure the unused tuner is set to a non-buffering channel (the music choice channels). So far I THINK I see less skippage, but I also think I need to see this for a month at least. It IS worth noting that it is NOT eliminated, I still see it happen (watching one live channel, no recordings going on, other tuner set to a non-buffering channel). The one thing that kind of saves me is that I am a channel twirler, so while it is a pain to deal with, I already have the damn remote very handy.



Good news. I have found the same thing, in general.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Oh, once or twice I DID notice that the non-active second tuner "shifted" itself to channel 80.



Never had that happen to me, and I always set my non-active tuner to ch. 1002. Might it be related to your "power on channel" set in the advanced options screen?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Good news. I have found the same thing, in general.
> 
> 
> Never had that happen to me, and I always set my non-active tuner to ch. 1002. Might it be related to your "power on channel" set in the advanced options screen?



Manhattan North got 2.6.002 as well. I've yet to see/read/hear from anyone who noticed any real differences.


Yeah, the channel 80 thing IS weird. Mu "power on channel" is set to "last viewed." This last time, however, it got sent there after I had already set a non-buffering channel and swapped back to what I was viewing. An hour or so later, I "peeked" via the PIP button and it was 80! For the time being, I'm thinking of this as "my bug."


Do you think there's any difference between non-buffering channels (you use VOD I use Music Choice)? I find the music channels a tad "easier" because it's a quick scroll to the 701-741 range...


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do you think there's any difference between non-buffering channels (you use VOD I use Music Choice)? I find the music channels a tad "easier" because it's a quick scroll to the 701-741 range...



I think the Music Choice channels *do* buffer. I have been able to REW/FF them. I don't tune to them often, but I seem to recall rewinding to check the name of a song that I'd heard...The Music Choice channels actually do tune to a video and audio stream, but, Ch. 1002 has nothing to tune to. If I want to relax both of my tuners (which I do before I turn my DVR off), I tune them to 1000/1002.


----------



## ANGEL 35

Got 2.6.002 This A.M. Can not see any differences.Can any one?


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah, the channel 80 thing IS weird. Mu "power on channel" is set to "last viewed." This last time, however, it got sent there after I had already set a non-buffering channel and swapped back to what I was viewing. An hour or so later, I "peeked" via the PIP button and it was 80! For the time being, I'm thinking of this as "my bug."



There is one thing that I can think of. Whenever the box needs to make a call to the server to download guide data, the tuner that you're not using (as long as it's not recording something) will blank out momentarily to download the data. But, if you swap to it afterwards, at least for me, I always find it tuned to ch. 1.


This happens if you page forward in the guide and it has to load data. It also happens when the box gets a signal to update its channel listings and/or logos. It is possible that your 2nd channel flips to ch. 80 after it does its downloads from the server....


An interesting thing for people to note who may not be 100% aware of this behavior -- if both of your tuners are busy recording, your box cannot talk to the server to download guide data, so it will not fill in until one of the tuners is free. And even more interesting -- if you're spooling a program (i.e. have something paused) on the main tuner while recording something on the back tuner and take some action which causes the guide to download data, you will LOSE the spooled program on your main tuner! I've done this one or twice.....


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think the Music Choice channels *do* buffer. I have been able to REW/FF them. I don't tune to them often, but I seem to recall rewinding to check the name of a song that I'd heard...The Music Choice channels actually do tune to a video and audio stream, but, Ch. 1002 has nothing to tune to. If I want to relax both of my tuners (which I do before I turn my DVR off), *I tune them to 1000/1002*.



I agree, this is the best way but I rarely do both tuners. I have the turn on channel as 1000.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do you think there's any difference between non-buffering channels (you use VOD I use Music Choice)? I find the music channels a tad "easier" because it's a quick scroll to the 701-741 range...



I have my favorite button set up for the 700 range to get me right there after turn on.


----------



## realdeal1115

Thought you'd all be interested. From the Consumerist:

http://consumerist.com/consumer/time...ing-240223.php 


How bad is DVR software that a city has to hold a public hearing to determine what is to be done about it? Reader Nick writes in:


We are a (maybe the only one?) testing area for Time Warner Cable. They have put a new DVR menu on my household's cable box and we all agree it is terrible. It was definitely a step down for TWC. Now a local committee is doing something about it!


The local committee is none other than the Lincoln City Council, who are outraged at the awful DVR software. From the Lincoln Journal Star:


"There are serious problems here," Cook [City Councilman] said Wednesday afternoon. "I think Lincoln customers deserve better. They are not getting what they have paid for." The new guide has been beset with problems since its introduction. Complaints have ranged from the guide itself -- ugly graphics, incomplete information, etc. -- to problems with slow-reacting cable boxes and DVRs after the software was loaded into them, causing some subscribers to reboot one or more times a day.


Cook said he is a Time Warner subscriber and DVR user. As the council's liaison to the Cable Television Advisory Board, he said he received his upgrade with Time Warner employees before it was introduced to the public.


"I didn't think it was ready," he said. "I thought it needed more work before it was released."


Shrewsbury [Time Warner Spokesperson] said Time Warner will comply with an evaluation


----------



## skarmali

Are there any posts which compare DirecTV picture quality vs. Time Warner cable quality in NYC? I did a search on the forums, but I know there's a lot of PQ variations in cable from city to city, and I couldn't find any NYC specific responses.


If any of you have your experiences or suggestions, I'd quite appreciate it. My building recently got wired for DirecTV and I'm considering the switch primarily for cost reasons. I have TWC Internet as well, but it looks like DirecTV also offers their own internet package (not sure yet if it is at the same speed as TWC-Earthlink).


thanks


----------



## Goatweed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *realdeal99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thought you'd all be interested. From the Consumerist:
> 
> http://consumerist.com/consumer/time...ing-240223.php
> 
> 
> How bad is DVR software that a city has to hold a public hearing to determine what is to be done about it? Reader Nick writes in:
> 
> 
> We are a (maybe the only one?) testing area for Time Warner Cable. They have put a new DVR menu on my household's cable box and we all agree it is terrible. It was definitely a step down for TWC. Now a local committee is doing something about it!
> 
> 
> The local committee is none other than the Lincoln City Council, who are outraged at the awful DVR software. From the Lincoln Journal Star:
> 
> 
> "There are serious problems here," Cook [City Councilman] said Wednesday afternoon. "I think Lincoln customers deserve better. They are not getting what they have paid for." The new guide has been beset with problems since its introduction. Complaints have ranged from the guide itself -- ugly graphics, incomplete information, etc. -- to problems with slow-reacting cable boxes and DVRs after the software was loaded into them, causing some subscribers to reboot one or more times a day.
> 
> 
> Cook said he is a Time Warner subscriber and DVR user. As the council's liaison to the Cable Television Advisory Board, he said he received his upgrade with Time Warner employees before it was introduced to the public.
> 
> 
> "I didn't think it was ready," he said. "I thought it needed more work before it was released."
> 
> 
> Shrewsbury [Time Warner Spokesperson] said Time Warner will comply with an evaluation




I saw that posted yesterday as well, and I rteally hope TW doesn't plan to roll this new software out in this condition. I know there have been gripes about the current software (mainly in comparison to Tivo) but in the few years that I've had it I've never really had any issues with it. The last thing we need is a downgrade.


----------



## PaulInParkSlope

Curious if anyone experienced this problem last week... I've done multiple searches but couldn't find anything.


I have a SA8300 non-HD DVR. It had multiple shows/series recorded on it. When I went into the box last week I found:

- several/most of the more recent recordings of the shows were no longer listed

- several older recordings, that had been already watched *and deleted*, suddenly reappeared on the list. But they weren't really there. If I clicked on them it would tell me that the recording could not be found at this time.

- all new recordings are happening as they should


Anyone? I've rebooted several times, but nothing. I have not called TWC yet because we all know what that will get me. They'll just tell me the box is bad and that I "need to replace it, so sorry you lost all your recordings". That may be true, but it just sounds too weird. I have a feeling the recordings are still there, the box just can't recognize them right now.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There is one thing that I can think of. Whenever the box needs to make a call to the server to download guide data, the tuner that you're not using (as long as it's not recording something) will blank out momentarily to download the data. But, if you swap to it afterwards, at least for me, I always find it tuned to ch. 1.
> 
> 
> This happens if you page forward in the guide and it has to load data. It also happens when the box gets a signal to update its channel listings and/or logos. It is possible that your 2nd channel flips to ch. 80 after it does its downloads from the server....
> 
> 
> An interesting thing for people to note who may not be 100% aware of this behavior -- if both of your tuners are busy recording, your box cannot talk to the server to download guide data, so it will not fill in until one of the tuners is free. And even more interesting -- if you're spooling a program (i.e. have something paused) on the main tuner while recording something on the back tuner and take some action which causes the guide to download data, you will LOSE the spooled program on your main tuner! I've done this one or twice.....



Ah, didn't think of that... yes I know when both tuners are busy, it blanks out the primary one to get data. Yes I also notice that there IS some event that essentially blanks out all guide data except today and tomorrow; I do find it annoying to have to go day by day to get the data refreshed. The GOOD news is that if a delete a series recording on one of those days that gets their guide data blanked and refreshed, it at least stays deleted.


Anyway, I appreciate a clue as to this annoying habit of the other tuner getting set to 80. AND I'll use VOD now... I could swear that when I set both tuners to a music channel, I no longer hear the internal drive ticking away... so I assumed they weren't buffering.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Goatweed* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I saw that posted yesterday as well, and I rteally hope TW doesn't plan to roll this new software out in this condition. I know there have been gripes about the current software (mainly in comparison to Tivo) but in the few years that I've had it I've never really had any issues with it. The last thing we need is a downgrade.



Unfortunately for you, TWC seems to roll these things out in your area, then a part of Queens before we in Manhattan get it. At least that HAS been a pattern for a while now, but no guarantee. Still, the situation in Nebraska very well could have them rolling out alpha instead of pre-alpha software in these parts! Or maybe even.... dare I say it, beta software!


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Unfortunately for you, TWC seems to roll these things out in your area, then a part of Queens before we in Manhattan get it. At least that HAS been a pattern for a while now, but no guarantee. Still, the situation in Nebraska very well could have them rolling out alpha instead of pre-alpha software in these parts! Or maybe even.... dare I say it, beta software!



I think that TWC really "beta tests" only with selected customers who have signed up to be "beta testers" (I think it's mostly their employees and engineers and others who have committed to being early adopters). I have to think that in their infinite wisdom, they must've considered the Mystro software that they deployed in NE to be "release" or "release-ready".


Of course what TWC considers release ready is probably what most of us would consider to be "beta".


----------



## scott_bernstein





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyway, I appreciate a clue as to this annoying habit of the other tuner getting set to 80. AND I'll use VOD now... I could swear that when I set both tuners to a music channel, I no longer hear the internal drive ticking away... so I assumed they weren't buffering.



I can understand your assumption -- the data rate on the music choice channels is very low (the video is super low bandwidth!), so they probably don't have to buffer to the disk very often. I think I recall that they squeeze more MC channels into one slot than they do with other channels.


But if you can FF/REW (or press "record") on the MC channels, you are still buffering.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Ah, but I very much adhere to the traditional definitions, so if it is NOT feature complete, it's an alpha.


I'd bet you SOMEONE inside TWC said "whoa, we can't push this on customers." Maybe he used many more weasel words to avoid being fired... but more likely he was some junior guy with a brain who can be easily ignored.


----------



## CynKennard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PaulInParkSlope* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Curious if anyone experienced this problem last week... I've done multiple searches but couldn't find anything.
> 
> 
> I have a SA8300 non-HD DVR. It had multiple shows/series recorded on it. When I went into the box last week I found:
> 
> - several/most of the more recent recordings of the shows were no longer listed
> 
> - several older recordings, that had been already watched *and deleted*, suddenly reappeared on the list. But they weren't really there. If I clicked on them it would tell me that the recording could not be found at this time.
> 
> - all new recordings are happening as they should
> 
> 
> Anyone? I've rebooted several times, but nothing. I have not called TWC yet because we all know what that will get me. They'll just tell me the box is bad and that I "need to replace it, so sorry you lost all your recordings". That may be true, but it just sounds too weird. I have a feeling the recordings are still there, the box just can't recognize them right now.



Paul, quite some time ago an update to my 8300HD caused the same symptoms that you described. There was nothing I could do except to go forward and record new copies to the extent they were available. Also, just delete the old recordings you previously deleted. Perhaps your SD box was updated recently because the code has just been revised for that box.


Cynthia


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Scott, you'll love this one. Stared using the VOD channels for non-buffering. So I'm watching recorded shows last night. One finishes and I do the erase function... as soon as I hit the second erase, channel 1002 swaps to 80. Happened three times (was watching Arrested Development eps). After one of them, I reset to VOD and tried to make sure the other tuner was also where I had parked it, bingo, that tuner switched to 80.


Still getting "smaller" skippage with live. Oddly enough, the same "quality of skippage" seems evident on recorded material.


Just thought you'd have a laugh at all this oddness!


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Scott, you'll love this one. Stared using the VOD channels for non-buffering. So I'm watching recorded shows last night. One finishes and I do the erase function... as soon as I hit the second erase, channel 1002 swaps to 80. Happened three times (was watching Arrested Development eps). After one of them, I reset to VOD and tried to make sure the other tuner was also where I had parked it, bingo, that tuner switched to 80.



That is REALLY odd. Check your "power on" channel setting again. Nothing like that has ever happened to me



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Still getting "smaller" skippage with live. Oddly enough, the same "quality of skippage" seems evident on recorded material.



Yeah, this makes sense. When you get skippage on recorded programs, it's actually recorded onto the hard drive (this is proven by REW/FF and seeing that the skippage always happens at the same exact point on the program that you're playing back). So, if suddenly an update today eliminated the skippage issues, all of the programs you'd previously recorded will still have the problem.





On another note, I think I did notice a very slight difference in the new version of Passport that we got. Seems to me that the speed channel changing when using the Channel up/down buttons on the remote has been greatly improved. The delay between moving from one channel and seeing the next seems to me to be significantly shorter.


Check it out and let me know if you guys agree.....


----------



## scott_bernstein

CNN Headline News can now be found on channel 58, and FX can now be found on ch. 37


Strange, but found out this morning when trying to watch the headline news.....


----------



## eljeffreynyc

anyone experience problems with ch.123 the speed channel? seems like every night around the same time, 10-11, the picture breaks up and sometimes goes blank. one of my favorite shows unique whips is on during this time and i miss parts of the show cause of this. the same problem happens on all 4 of my boxes. i switch the channel and its spread out among ch. 122-126, all other channels are fine when this happens. what could be wrong? ive rebooted the box and no luck.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eljeffreynyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> anyone experience problems with ch.123 the speed channel? seems like every night around the same time, 10-11, the picture breaks up and sometimes goes blank. one of my favorite shows unique whips is on during this time and i miss parts of the show cause of this. the same problem happens on all 4 of my boxes. i switch the channel and its spread out among ch. 122-126, all other channels are fine when this happens. what could be wrong? ive rebooted the box and no luck.



This sounds like a problem on TWC's end of things or with whoever's providing the content to TWC. You have to call and log a problem with TWC, being as specific as possible. This might require a visit to your residence by a TWC tech to prove that it's not your system that's the problem, but hopefully will eventually reach the right people....


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> CNN Headline News can now be found on channel 58, and FX can now be found on ch. 37
> 
> 
> Strange, but found out this morning when trying to watch the headline news.....



Thanks,







the last time I had FX on was sometime last year for The Shield.

I believe the new season is starting soon, so now I'll be able to find it.


----------



## bigd86

Hey! I found a new feature in the latest upgrade (I think). When I tuned to the Yankee preseason game before it started, it not only asked me if I wanted to record it, but is also said that it was a "live sporting event" and asked me right there if I wanted to extend the recording!!! Anybody else notice this?? Cool!


----------



## barrianne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigd86* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey! I found a new feature in the latest upgrade (I think). When I tuned to the Yankee preseason game before it started, it not only asked me if I wanted to record it, but is also said that it was a "live sporting event" and asked me right there if I wanted to extend the recording!!! Anybody else notice this?? Cool!



That's been around since at least early last fall, I believe. Just be careful how far you extend, because you can accidentally extend 24 hours and cause your box to start deleting saved programming ; )


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Scott, you'll love this one. Stared using the VOD channels for non-buffering. So I'm watching recorded shows last night. One finishes and I do the erase function... as soon as I hit the second erase, channel 1002 swaps to 80. Happened three times (was watching Arrested Development eps). After one of them, I reset to VOD and tried to make sure the other tuner was also where I had parked it, bingo, that tuner switched to 80.
> 
> 
> Still getting "smaller" skippage with live. Oddly enough, the same "quality of skippage" seems evident on recorded material.
> 
> 
> Just thought you'd have a laugh at all this oddness!




I'm having an odd Channel 80 experience as well - but not the same as you. It might be a TWC trick for people to get hooked on HBO....


For the last month or so, Ch 80 is being broadcast in the clear in my neighborhood. My trutsty old analog TV is picking up HBO in all of its glory right over the cable without a converter.


Not sure if this is the case in all of NYC, but in Queens it's free!! HBO-HD however, is not in the clear. Go figure.


----------



## scott_bernstein





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the last time I had FX on was sometime last year for The Shield.
> 
> I believe the new season is starting soon, so now I'll be able to find it.



Yep....I've never once watched FX....But I do like to have Headline News on in the background as I'm getting ready for work.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigd86* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey! I found a new feature in the latest upgrade (I think). When I tuned to the Yankee preseason game before it started, it not only asked me if I wanted to record it, but is also said that it was a "live sporting event" and asked me right there if I wanted to extend the recording!!! Anybody else notice this?? Cool!



I think that came with the 2.5.066 update, which happened a while ago.


----------



## HDTV Dude

I would like to think that since MLB Extra Innings is no longer available on TWC, where it use to occupy at least 10 or 11 channel slots for several hours a day during most of the baseball season, that there might a little extra bandwidth now available for a few new HD channels this spring like ESPN2 HD, MHD & A&E HD. What I really don't need is another new niche channel like Fox Reality (158) or Jus Punjabi (573).


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yep....I've never once watched FX....But I do like to have Headline News on in the background as I'm getting ready for work.



I would have thought you'd be into Rescue Me, good drama.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I would have thought you'd be into Rescue Me, good drama.



I'm prejudiced against programs that aren't broadcast in HD.










The only things I regularly watch in SD these days are:

Bill Maher on HBO

Daily Show on Comedy Central

South Park on Comedy Central


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think that came with the 2.5.066 update, which happened a while ago.



This is correct. About 6 months ago, I think?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That is REALLY odd. Check your "power on" channel setting again. Nothing like that has ever happened to me



Nah, it's still at "last channel viewed" as it has been since the 8300 got first installed. Doesn't make sense (logically, the most likely culprit has to be Passport), but you are Man South and I'm Man North. Clearly it's an big issue for me because it really stands in my way to keep the second tuner to a channel I want.


I tell you, managing making sure I have a non-buffering channel on the unused tuner is becoming quite the pain. Swap and try and "tune" to a VOD seems to consistently take forever (10 seconds, something like that). It being "swapped" for channel 80 is also happening very often, obviously more noticeable now that I'm leaning on PIP a lot more than normal.


I'll give it another week then revert. Could be the cure is worse than the disease (which is exactly why I don't do external drive, something I WANT to do).


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I tell you, managing making sure I have a non-buffering channel on the unused tuner is becoming quite the pain. Swap and try and "tune" to a VOD seems to consistently take forever (10 seconds, something like that). It being "swapped" for channel 80 is also happening very often, obviously more noticeable now that I'm leaning on PIP a lot more than normal.



Here's what I do to make sure my 2nd tuner is non-buffering:

Pop up the PIP. Use the +/- buttons to change to the non buffering channel of my choice (if you hold the +/- buttons at the bottom of the remote down, they move REALLY quickly). Close the PIP.


----------



## MAB

I want to be able to delete some (many) channels from the guide. When is TWC going to introduce this?


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MAB* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I want to be able to delete some (many) channels from the guide. When is TWC going to introduce this?



I think that ability is coming in the Mystro Navigator application. No idea what the ETA is on that in NYC. Reports are that it's quite buggy, so we're better off waiting a bit for it.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think that ability is coming in the Mystro Navigator application. No idea what the ETA is on that in NYC. Reports are that it's quite buggy, so we're better off waiting a bit for it.



I will look forward to that feature too, most definitely. I'd say, a good 80% of the channels available on TWC *i never* watch







, and never *intend* to watch.....and would LOVE to delete from the Guide, ASAP.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I will look forward to that feature too, most definitely. I'd say, a good 80% of the channels available on TWC *i never* watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , and never *intend* to watch.....and would LOVE to delete from the Guide, ASAP.



Yep -- it will make a big difference when using the "search" feature so you don't have to search through junk from channels that you don't watch!


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I will look forward to that feature too, most definitely. I'd say, a good 80% of the channels available on TWC *i never* watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , and never *intend* to watch.....and would LOVE to delete from the Guide, ASAP.



I'm looking forward to the day we can delete them from the channel guide...AND the bill!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here's what I do to make sure my 2nd tuner is non-buffering:
> 
> Pop up the PIP. Use the +/- buttons to change to the non buffering channel of my choice (if you hold the +/- buttons at the bottom of the remote down, they move REALLY quickly). Close the PIP.



Oh, that's exactly what I do. It's still a pain!


FWIW, it seems 100% consistent that my primary tuner will switch to 80 as soon as I hit STOP on a recording. Specifically, I hit the first "are you sure" A button, then a big pause, then a switch to 80, then the second "are you sure" dialog. "Normal" would be th display of the "primary" channel between those 2 dialogs.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think that ability is coming in the Mystro Navigator application. No idea what the ETA is on that in NYC. Reports are that it's quite buggy, so we're better off waiting a bit for it.



AND if previous patterns they have followed are true again, we'll see SI get it first, followed by an area in Queens, then Manhattan. 2.5.066 Passport took about -45 months I think to work it's way to Manhattan.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to the day we can delete them from the channel guide...AND the bill!



Actually, I actually do find that almost scary, in that we gain the ability to remove 80% of the channels and save 5 dollars. If a la carte really was foisted on TWC and the like, I seriously doubt we'd see that significant a drop in our bills. No guarantee, but something to think about; who was it that said to be careful about what you wish for, it may bite you on the ass?


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Actually, I actually do find that almost scary, in that we gain the ability to remove 80% of the channels and save 5 dollars. If a la carte really was foisted on TWC and the like, I seriously doubt we'd see that significant a drop in our bills. No guarantee, but something to think about; who was it that said to be careful about what you wish for, it may bite you on the ass?



Well, you might be right about that possibility. Maybe it wouldn't be worth it for $5...but if I really never watched any of the channels anyway we might as well get some kind of discount, right? There are just so many channels that I've never watched for even 1 second that it just doesn't seem right to have to pay for them...even if they are only .15/month each.


----------



## rgrossman

One way or another, the cable companies will not lose money if they are forced to go to a la carte. My guess is they'll work things so a few people will save a little money, and most will pay a little more.


----------



## rbienstock

Anyone who thinks that a-la-carte will be cheaper than all-you-can-eat has probably never eaten at a restaurant. Maybe if all you want is one or two channels, then you will save $. Otherwise it will be a lot more. I'd be willing to bet that the package price for the current channel lineup will be less than 1/4 the aggregate price of buying all the channels in the lineup a-la-carte.


----------



## UnnDunn

I just want them to ditch the whole idea of "Channels." Just put all the shows on a server somewhere, let us choose which shows or live events we want to subscribe to, charge accordingly.


I would gladly pay $2 per show per month or something, and just get the shows I want with none of the fluff I don't.


----------



## AndyHDTV

Since it looks as if the MLB Extra Innings package might be exclusive to DirecTV. That would mean as of April TWC will not carry the 14 SD channels that would normally carry the MLB Extra Innings package.


They could put 2-3 HD channels in it's place, since they would have some space freed up.


I hope.


----------



## HDTV Dude

^^^^^^

I raised this same exact point a couple of days ago and no one seem to care or take notice. There is no legitimate excuse that TWCNYC can give us for not adding at least one or two HD channels, that we know are available to them, like MHD and A&E HD. I do understand that rights to air ESPN2HD might be a different situation but bandwidth is not the problem because TWC never replaced the Inhd2 channel we all lost and now that TWC also lost rights to carry MLB Extra Innings there will be more bandwidth availability than ever before. In my opinion it's never really been a matter of "can't do" but more of a matter of "won't do". This is why we all must cheer on the competition so that cable monopolies like TWC are forced to do things that they normally won't do on their own.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV Dude* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^
> 
> I raised this same exact point a couple of days ago and no one seem to care or take notice. There is no legitimate excuse that TWCNYC can give us for not adding at least one or two HD channels, that we know are available to them, like MHD and A&E HD. I do understand that rights to air ESPN2HD might be a different situation but bandwidth is not the problem because TWC never replaced the Inhd2 channel we all lost and now that TWC also lost rights to carry MLB Extra Innings there will be more bandwidth availability than ever before. In my opinion it's never really been a matter of "can't do" but more of a matter of "won't do". This is why we all must cheer on the competition so that cable monopolies like TWC are forced to do things that they normally won't do on their own.


*I totally* agree, you're 100% right, in terms of it not being a matter of "can't do", but more a matter of "won't do".


----------



## AndyHDTV

actually the bandwidth they would have used for MLB Extra Innings in april, is currently being used by NHL Center Ice which is ending this month.


the only space we all know about is the former INHD2 slot, which they are still dragging their feet on a replacement.


----------



## broadwayblue

Speaking about INHD2, are we Rangers fans out of luck for the game tonight? I have a feeling we're gonna get shafted and have to watch the SD feed on VS. (122) even though it's a home game and will be available elsewhere in HD. It's only their biggest game of the year. Please tell me I'm wrong.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Speaking about INHD2, are we Rangers fans out of luck for the game tonight? I have a feeling we're gonna get shafted and have to watch the SD feed on VS. (122) even though it's a home game and will be available elsewhere in HD. It's only their biggest game of the year. Please tell me I'm wrong.



Shafted we are


----------



## TheDaveMan

My programming guide for next Sunday isn't reflecting the time change appropriately - does anyone know if this will resolve itself correctly in time? Right now, shows are listed as coming on an hour earlier than they really air.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheDaveMan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My programming guide for next Sunday isn't reflecting the time change appropriately - does anyone know if this will resolve itself correctly in time? Right now, shows are listed as coming on an hour earlier than they really air.



Who knows what's going to happen. Some say this new time change can be more disruptive than the Y2K transition.


http://www.technewsworld.com/story/55943.html


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Oh, that's exactly what I do. It's still a pain!
> 
> 
> FWIW, it seems 100% consistent that my primary tuner will switch to 80 as soon as I hit STOP on a recording. Specifically, I hit the first "are you sure" A button, then a big pause, then a switch to 80, then the second "are you sure" dialog. "Normal" would be th display of the "primary" channel between those 2 dialogs.



Interesting -- when I've got both channels set to "non-recordables" and I stop/delete a program, my tuner always flips back to ch. 1.


Is Ch. 80 in your favorites? Maybe it's your "first" favorite?


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> the only space we all know about is the former INHD2 slot, which they are still dragging their feet on a replacement.



They killed off 2-3 analog PPV channels recently....That bandwidth should be available.


----------



## 5w30




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Speaking about INHD2, are we Rangers fans out of luck for the game tonight? I have a feeling we're gonna get shafted and have to watch the SD feed on VS. (122) even though it's a home game and will be available elsewhere in HD. It's only their biggest game of the year. Please tell me I'm wrong.



Yep, we're screwed. Massive macroblocking moments throughout the 1st and 2nd periods.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> They killed off 2-3 analog PPV channels recently....That bandwidth should be available.



when did they do that, and what channels were they?

If you recall?


I know in december they eliminated 2 SD ppv channels from digital cable.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Interesting -- when I've got both channels set to "non-recordables" and I stop/delete a program, my tuner always flips back to ch. 1.
> 
> 
> Is Ch. 80 in your favorites? Maybe it's your "first" favorite?



Ah, never occurred to me that the "favorites" may be involved. BUT, long ago I set up some of those solely for speed in getting around the guide, so mine are 79, 80, 201, 221, 241, 701, 720. Didn't WANT 79 and 80, but I'd have to delete 201 and 221 to get rid of 79 and 80.


BUT it gives me a germ of an idea, I wonder what may happen if I deleted ALL the favorites?


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> BUT it gives me a germ of an idea, I wonder what may happen if I deleted ALL the favorites?



Bingo. I've got no favorites set up......


----------



## Riverside_Guy

I hope everyone isn't getting too bored withy our discussion here!


Tried no favorites, and it reverted to channel 1, just like you (both tuners on VOD, stopping a recording and deleting it).


Set 1000 as the ONLY favorite, but it won't "go" there under the above circumstances. But I'm going to leave it that way for a while to see what happens under more "normal" circumstances when I had the 2nd tuner magically go to 80 without the above condition.


----------



## AndyHDTV

if you have questions about HD and TWC, please post your questions here temporarily.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=816320


----------



## AndyHDTV

supposedly, TWCNYC is trying to add espn2-hd as inhd2's replacement.


----------



## demonscars

Last night my DVR recorded Lost like I told it to but this morning when I go to watch it a message comes up saying "This recording is currently unavailable". Every other show recorded works. What's up with that? I was looking forward to watching last night's lost in HD. Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> supposedly, TWCNYC is trying to add espn2-hd as inhd2's replacement.



I thought this was logical seeing as how we pay for ESPN HD already on that tier. Personally, they could ditch both and I wouldn't miss a thing. the ONLY HD I have seen on ESPN was Monday night football games.


You did catch the bit about Central NY who also has the same pay tier of HD channels? InHD2 went away, then they MOVED ESPN to the regular digital tier AND as compenation, gave them all a full year of SHO including it's HD channel.


Still, I DO think that HDNet's 2 channels are damn good. Recently saw 2 very classic films that had fabulous transfers to HD (Breakfast at Tiffany and West Side Story). Not only that, but I love their NASA coverage.


I'm crossing my fingers for NG HD.


----------



## nuttyinnyc

Hey guys, been away for a while, actually I have been busy at work. The nerv!!! Doing work during my AVS time. I need to catch up with some of my fav threads. Did ya miss me? Anything new in TWC land? Anything to bring a smile to my face? I am all caught up with work so I might be able to get back into this one, Lost and Heroes threads. Can you believe that I have been so busy that I have been sleeping at 9pm. The Horror, I have a lot of TV to watch tomorrow.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> the ONLY HD I have seen on ESPN was Monday night football games.



Same here -- I haven't watched ANYTHING on ESPN-HD since we got it.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Still, I DO think that HDNet's 2 channels are damn good. Recently saw 2 very classic films that had fabulous transfers to HD (Breakfast at Tiffany and West Side Story). Not only that, but I love their NASA coverage.
> 
> 
> I'm crossing my fingers for NG HD.



100% in agreement about HDNet....except I'm crossing my fingers for MHD instead of NG-HD.....


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Same here -- I haven't watched ANYTHING on ESPN-HD since we got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 100% in agreement about HDNet....except I'm crossing my fingers for MHD instead of NG-HD.....



Just for the other side of the discussion, I personally *love* ESPN HD, and watch most of their NBA coverage in HD. I'd *love* to have ESPN2 HD.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Well, all the rumors seem to point to SOMETHING happening on 4/1/07.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, all the rumors seem to point to SOMETHING happening on 4/1/07.



Yeah, all of our 8300HDs will crash and reboot simultaneously, right during primetime TV viewing hours.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah, all of our 8300HDs will crash and reboot simultaneously, right during primetime TV viewing hours.



That is ok Scott, not much to watch on sunday April 1st. Most shows should be on repeat cycle.


What rumors riverside? Please tell me!! Private if you don't want to spread any thing on the web.

ESPN 2 instead of NGHD to replace INhd2. Then NGHD & AE HD to be added to our freebies. I rather pay foir espn 2 because I still feel espn will give you better HD content then the NGHD will. Don't get me wrong I would love anyone they choose but it is just a personal opinion that a new simalcast channel NGHD would not look as good as a sporting channel that has already shown how good HD can be with ESPNHD.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That is ok Scott, not much to watch on sunday April 1st. Most shows should be on repeat cycle.
> 
> 
> What rumors riverside? Please tell me!! Private if you don't want to spread any thing on the web.
> 
> ESPN 2 instead of NGHD to replace INhd2. Then NGHD & AE HD to be added to our freebies. I rather pay foir espn 2 because I still feel espn will give you better HD content then the NGHD will. Don't get me wrong I would love anyone they choose but it is just a personal opinion that a new simalcast channel NGHD would not look as good as a sporting channel that has already shown how good HD can be with ESPNHD.



rumors were My9-HD and MHD. but that was only for Staten Island


FYI: Cablevision is supposedly adding NGC-HD on the 22nd, currently TWC does not have a contract wit NGC.


----------



## AndyHDTV

must read for all TWC HD subscribers

http://www.tvpredictions.com/tw030907.htm


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm crossing my fingers for NG HD.



Anyone know how NG HD stacks up compared to Discovery HD Theater? The Discovery HD channel is definitely among my HD favorites...and I'd love to have NG too.


----------



## BobbyCor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> must read for all TWC HD subscribers
> 
> http://www.tvpredictions.com/tw030907.htm



Typical corporate big wig, Melinda Witmer, Time Warner's senior vice president and chief programming officer, doesn't even own an HDTV, but she makes the deals to carry the HD channels. That speaks volumes and helps me understand why we only have what we have. She probably has a Comcast analog box, too.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BobbyCor* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That speaks volumes and helps me understand why we only have what we have. She probably has a Comcast analog box, too.



lol lol

I was on the floor with that one!


----------



## holl_ands




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BobbyCor* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Typical corporate big wig, Melinda Witmer, Time Warner's senior vice president and chief programming officer, doesn't even own an HDTV, but she makes the deals to carry the HD channels. That speaks volumes and helps me understand why we only have what we have. She probably has a Comcast analog box, too.



Or an old low-rez DirecTV Receiver.....just to keep an eye on the competition...


----------



## jheart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, all the rumors seem to point to SOMETHING happening on 4/1/07.




Hmmm, April Fool's Day. I hope it's not a joke.


Does My 9 carry any good programs anyway ??


----------



## Riverside_Guy

I dare say if you really like Disc HD, you'll love NG HD. I have read that it's 70+% real HD; that I find excellent for a HD channel that is barely one year old.


My 9 is a joke. They tried going telenovella, but apparently that failed and I can't remember where they were "going." Still, I think they may have exclusive rights to some Yankee baseball games, so much like ESPN, having it in HD will be of benefit maybe a dozen times per year.


Here is a really weird one... earlier in the week, I noticed that Sunday's schedule was wacked, everything was listed at the hour prior to when it really happens (most telling, the local 11 PM news were all listed at 10 PM). Monday was fine, but Sunday was wacked. I check last night and see that there was NO Sunday data, I figure "ah-ha they fixed it." I load new data, bingo, NOT fixed. Just checked, all the "data" I got last night is still there, BUT Sunday is fixed.


Sunday's data got fixed without my having to d/l new data. Which seem to say that there should be no REASON we have to go manually downloading data!


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ,,,, exclusive rights to some Yankee baseball games, so much like ESPN, having it in HD will be of benefit maybe a dozen times per year.,,,



That's about all My9 is worth to me but that's enough.


There will be plenty of summer nights, especially Friday, where the Yankees will be hosting-- and My9 HD will be earning its bandwidth.


----------



## imws

I'm seeing severe combing artifacts on Discovery HD channel 706 here in the east 80's in Manhattan, anybody else???


combing artifacts look as if some has dragged a comb across the image horizontally and left a wake in its path... not sure if I've described it properly but the image on 706 looks awful.


----------



## John Mason

Discovery 706, showing the Magic Flute, was fine at 9:30 am in midtown.


Regarding NGC going HD, it's a shame IMO it'll be 720p. Sure better than SD, but 1080i, with double the format resolution, would be much better for the nature programming. -- John


----------



## imws

i still see the same artifacts at 3:18PM, all other HD stations are okay so I doubt it is my equipment. I've also rebooted the SA-8300HD box. Very strange.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> must read for all TWC HD subscribers
> 
> http://www.tvpredictions.com/tw030907.htm



good little interview but the questions were very lame. Why doesn't he practice hard jounalism and get in her face? She claims that TWC will keep up with satelite, I do believe that, but I am a little scared about Swtched digital. It will give cable companies more sight of what we watch. Just a privacy issue that wiil be violated, just my opinion. But no matter what 100 channels is a stretch for both companies. Dierect has an advantage because of VOOM, after that the playing field is pretty level. How many stations have commited to starting a feed in 2007/2008. There haven't been that many, none of the major stations have commited to an HD feed.


Bobby is right, this is exactly why TWC hasn't jumped hard on getting their HD channels rolling. The suits are happy with the big numbers they produce already with DTV. Plus all the extra stations they are still picking up. Judging by advertisments we might get 4 new DTV stations before they add one mre HD station. For arguments sake, lets say 20% of TWC 15 mil subscribers have an HDTV. That ends up tpo be a very low number for "the Suits" to cater to us. To admit you don't have an HDTV is just irresponsible, it shows if you aren't in a rush to get a HDTV yourself you porbably bring that same mentality to work. Bobby it would be funny if she was using comcast!!!


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I dare say if you really like Disc HD, you'll love NG HD. I have read that it's 70+% real HD; that I find excellent for a HD channel that is barely one year old.
> 
> 
> 
> My 9 is a joke. They tried going telenovella, but apparently that failed and I can't remember where they were "going." Still, I think they may have exclusive rights to some Yankee baseball games, so much like ESPN, having it in HD will be of benefit maybe a dozen times per year.
> 
> 
> Here is a really weird one... earlier in the week, I noticed that Sunday's schedule was wacked, everything was listed at the hour prior to when it really happens (most telling, the local 11 PM news were all listed at 10 PM). Monday was fine, but Sunday was wacked. I check last night and see that there was NO Sunday data, I figure "ah-ha they fixed it." I load new data, bingo, NOT fixed. Just checked, all the "data" I got last night is still there, BUT Sunday is fixed.
> 
> 
> Sunday's data got fixed without my having to d/l new data. Which seem to say that there should be no REASON we have to go manually downloading data!



70% in hd, that seems very promising. The one big concern I have you already know. But another concern I have is the older shows. Sure they can make the studio scenes or interviews look nice but te clips with in a show would still predate HD. They still have some good recent shows that will make a great teransfer and maybe once they get into more houses they will start filming in HD to make our satisfaction even greater.


My9 is still catered to women with their novela schedule which won't change, so those few people that watch will be able to see those shows in HD. The Yankee schedule is the biggest part of getting my9 for most of us. The games last year looked horrible on that chnnel. Considering they use all YES equipment you would have expected better SD then the trash we saw last years. They get about 15-20 games. 4-5 being redsox games 2 being Mets which will probably all be HD.(fingerscrossed) The only question you need to ask, are we sure Yes is going to let my9 use their HD equipment? If not, we might get 15-20 SD games Home & Away. PQ will be better because the HD channels always have a better feed then their sister SD channel. But even then will 15-20 better qualty SD games be enough to take away capacity for HD when there are many other better choices out there now.


Mini Y2K went off with out a hitch, clocks changed, programs were recorded on time. No delays.







My computer was changed manually 5 min ago. I have a hour left now instead of 2. Time flies when you change the time the next day.


Edit, AVS hasn't made the adjustment yet. All the wizards and tech guru's at AVS and we still send posts a hour early.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My9 is still catered to women with their novela schedule which won't change, so those few people that watch will be able to see those shows in HD. The Yankee schedule is the biggest part of getting my9 for most of us. The games last year looked horrible on that chnnel. Considering they use all YES equipment you would have expected better SD then the trash we saw last years. They get about 15-20 games. 4-5 being redsox games 2 being Mets which will probably all be HD.(fingerscrossed) The only question you need to ask, are we sure Yes is going to let my9 use their HD equipment? If not, we might get 15-20 SD games Home & Away. PQ will be better because the HD channels always have a better feed then their sister SD channel. But even then will 15-20 better qualty SD games be enough to take away capacity for HD when there are many other better choices out there now.



Actually - my9 has completely changed - starting this week actually.


The telenovellas are now only twice a week (each show for 2 hours in a night), with another 2 nights of movies - and some new weekly ultimate fighting league (the IFL) - so its not just for women anymore....


As for the Yankees - YES produces the entire brodcast for MY9 - so its not like they need to "let" My9 use the equipment.... For the 1 HD game they produced on my9 last year - i remember hearing the HD broadcast was also available on the YES Network HD feed (for those who had the channel on 24/7 on other systems)

So lets just see what happens....


----------



## nyy7

"Mini Y2K went off with out a hitch, clocks changed, programs were recorded on time. No delays.







My computer was changed manually 5 min ago. I have a hour left now instead of 2. Time flies when you change the time the next day."




Not for me in Queens. My non-HD boxes were fine, but my 8300HD did not have the proper time until Sunday Evening, and my guide was an hour behind, also. So no harm done, except I felt I was living in Chcago on Central time.


Bruce in belle Harbor


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyy7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "Mini Y2K went off with out a hitch, clocks changed, programs were recorded on time. No delays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My computer was changed manually 5 min ago. I have a hour left now instead of 2. Time flies when you change the time the next day."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not for me in Queens. My non-HD boxes were fine, but my 8300HD did not have the proper time until Sunday Evening, and my guide was an hour behind, also. So no harm done, except I felt I was living in Chcago on Central time.
> 
> 
> Bruce in belle Harbor



Really, all my Cable clocks were changed at 2am as planned. I was up so I checked all three of them. 1 x 8300hd & 2 x 3250HD. I am in Richmoond Hill. At least you were up and running for prime time incase you do any recording.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Actually - my9 has completely changed - starting this week actually.
> 
> 
> The telenovellas are now only twice a week (each show for 2 hours in a night), with another 2 nights of movies - and some new weekly ultimate fighting league (the IFL) - so its not just for women anymore....
> 
> 
> As for the Yankees - YES produces the entire brodcast for MY9 - so its not like they need to "let" My9 use the equipment.... For the 1 HD game they produced on my9 last year - i remember hearing the HD broadcast was also available on the YES Network HD feed (for those who had the channel on 24/7 on other systems)
> 
> So lets just see what happens....



It still doesn't sound tempting other then having the Yankee games in HD. The ulitmate fighting would be cool but if the WWE doesn't broadcast in HD do you really think this show would be in HD. Then the movies, are we going to get HD movies or TNT lite movies. Last year when the games were on My9 Yes only broadcast the WB Mason Encore. Are you sure about them simalcasting the one HD game?

I will keep my fingers crossed, but this just goes back to the NFL netHD debate , why dedicate a full time channel for only part time programing.


Like many have said here any channel is an improvement and a step in the right direction.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyy7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not for me in Queens. My non-HD boxes were fine, but my 8300HD did not have the proper time until Sunday Evening, and my guide was an hour behind, also. So no harm done, except I felt I was living in Chcago on Central time.
> 
> 
> Bruce in belle Harbor



Odd, Friday evening I noticed Sundays times were all wrong, but Monday was OK. Sat. morning, Sunday got fixed.


----------



## ob3

Has anyone noticed that TNT HD channel 710 has a lag with sound compared to video ? The quality is awesome of the picture, but the sound lags about a 1/2 second of so from the picture. It was pretty prominent during the MATRIX 2 last night, but not evident during MI-2


Is anyone else noticing this ?

Can anything be done ?


----------



## neneloco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ob3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone noticed that TNT HD channel 710 has a lag with sound compared to video ? The quality is awesome of the picture, but the sound lags about a 1/2 second of so from the picture. It was pretty prominent during the MATRIX 2 last night, but not evident during MI-2
> 
> 
> Is anyone else noticing this ?
> 
> Can anything be done ?



I have noticed crappy picture on TNTHD. I am in Staten Island, using 8300hddvr


i get alot of pixelation and motion blur while watchign basketball games and movies over the weekend.


I have been noticing that alot on a few channels lately.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ob3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone noticed that TNT HD channel 710 has a lag with sound compared to video ? The quality is awesome of the picture, but the sound lags about a 1/2 second of so from the picture. It was pretty prominent during the MATRIX 2 last night, but not evident during MI-2
> 
> 
> Is anyone else noticing this ?
> 
> Can anything be done ?



Have you tried rebooting the box? That is the solution to many problems....


Scott


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *neneloco* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have noticed crappy picture on TNTHD. I am in Staten Island, using 8300hddvr
> 
> 
> i get alot of pixelation and motion blur while watchign basketball games and movies over the weekend.
> 
> 
> I have been noticing that alot on a few channels lately.



[See my answer above]

Have you tried rebooting the box. That will often clear up all sorts of issues.


Scott


----------



## ob3

thanks scott, i will have to try that tonight. I am new to the Cable game and was not aware of its quirks. Very much appreciated


tl


----------



## AndyHDTV

It seems that two thirds of original TWC markets (not former Comcast & Adelphia systems) will get SDV. don't know where or when this year.


according to this webcast:


John Martin, Time Warner Cable's EVP & CFO, to present at the Bear Stearns' Media Conference

http://ir.timewarnercable.com/events.cfm


----------



## broadwayblue

As I mentioned some time ago, Verizon and their FIOS installers have contacted me about wiring several of the properties I manage.


I just received some detailed design plans for Verizon's FIOS intallation...but I don't really know how to read them. The drawings show FDT's (Fiber Distribution Terminal) in a riser closet, with fiber drops going to connectors (in hallways), then Fiber Jumpers, and finally SFU ONT (Installed inside living unit and connected to fiber drop via small fiber jumper.) The FDT's are connected to a FDH (Fiber Distribution Hub) in the basement or ground floor. This is described as an optical splitter cabinet interconnecting F1 and F2 fibers. So it appears at least as if fiber is indeed running to each residential apartment.


----------



## scott_bernstein

I had some DST issues over the weekend -- first off, I had to recreate my time-based recurring recordings, as usual (Again, these are recordings that I have set by pressing the record button, not on a channel or program, but in the screen that I can enter a specific time and channel for a recurring recording -- like "Always record Ch. 1 from 7:41 to 7:51 AM"). As usual, the programs in the future came up as trying to record from 6:41 to 6:51 before I cancelled them and re-created them.


Also, some programs that I set to record into the future (before the time change) have been incorrectly shifted an hour (for example, the Rock & Roll Hall Of Fame Induction Ceremony on VH1 Classic was slotted for 8:30pm until 12:30am, but the DVR recorded a 9:30-1:30 block, despite the program guide saying it was on from 8:30 until 12:30).....


It seems to me that some (but not all) of the programs that I clicked to record BEFORE the time change are shifted by an hour. Obviously, if I cancel them and re-click on the program to record it, everything is OK.


So, just be aware that you may need to do this....


Scott


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As I mentioned some time ago, Verizon and their FIOS installers have contacted me about wiring several of the properties I manage.
> 
> 
> I just received some detailed design plans for Verizon's FIOS intallation...but I don't really know how to read them. The drawings show FDT's (Fiber Distribution Terminal) in a riser closet, with fiber drops going to connectors (in hallways), then Fiber Jumpers, and finally SFU ONT (Installed inside living unit and connected to fiber drop via small fiber jumper.) The FDT's are connected to a FDH (Fiber Distribution Hub) in the basement or ground floor. This is described as an optical splitter cabinet interconnecting F1 and F2 fibers. So it appears at least as if fiber is indeed running to each residential apartment.



Ah, very interesting. What part of town?


I'm pretty damn sure a franchise agreement comes with certain rights to the MSO regarding cable inside buildings. AFAIK, Verizon does not have such an agreement. Which DOES jibe with some stuff I read in the press about some buildings "refusing" to allow them to string stuff around there hallways. My co-op spent a bunch of money do get rid of all sorts of cables running around the hallways, so unless Verizon gets some right, I doubt they'd allow them to string fiber around like that. The building DID install plenty of copper into ever apartment, so letting Version hook into out cooper from the basement is very possible. Of course, Id love to know what the real difference in bandwdith delivery that actually means.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ah, very interesting. What part of town?
> 
> 
> I'm pretty damn sure a franchise agreement comes with certain rights to the MSO regarding cable inside buildings. AFAIK, Verizon does not have such an agreement. Which DOES jibe with some stuff I read in the press about some buildings "refusing" to allow them to string stuff around there hallways. My co-op spent a bunch of money do get rid of all sorts of cables running around the hallways, so unless Verizon gets some right, I doubt they'd allow them to string fiber around like that. The building DID install plenty of copper into ever apartment, so letting Version hook into out cooper from the basement is very possible. Of course, Id love to know what the real difference in bandwdith delivery that actually means.



This proposal is for a building on E 94th St.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I had some DST issues over the weekend -- first off, I had to recreate my time-based recurring recordings, as usual (Again, these are recordings that I have set by pressing the record button, not on a channel or program, but in the screen that I can enter a specific time and channel for a recurring recording -- like "Always record Ch. 1 from 7:41 to 7:51 AM"). As usual, the programs in the future came up as trying to record from 6:41 to 6:51 before I cancelled them and re-created them.
> 
> 
> Also, some programs that I set to record into the future (before the time change) have been incorrectly shifted an hour (for example, the Rock & Roll Hall Of Fame Induction Ceremony on VH1 Classic was slotted for 8:30pm until 12:30am, but the DVR recorded a 9:30-1:30 block, despite the program guide saying it was on from 8:30 until 12:30).....
> 
> 
> It seems to me that some (but not all) of the programs that I clicked to record BEFORE the time change are shifted by an hour. Obviously, if I cancel them and re-click on the program to record it, everything is OK.
> 
> 
> So, just be aware that you may need to do this....
> 
> 
> Scott



Scott you had a really bad change. Do you set the time manually on all your shows? if yes, why? If I am reading this correctly, that does seem like you would have to change it, but not really. The start and finish time remained the same as long as your clock changed everything should have worked fine for you. But it didn't, and that sucks. Be glad we are in the middle of the repeat cycle so you can reset every show manually with out any surprises. everything for me worked fine on sunday & monday night Cold Case & Deal or no Deal at 9pm and Without a Trace & The Apprentice at 10pm. and on Monday Deal and 24 recorded with out problem.


Did you look at any of the future shows to make sure they match up? Why set the time anyway? Just let it record all new showings and have the time for "anytime", the channel, and it will do just that. The only backfire I have with that is BSG on UniversalHD. Even though the 2nd showing is a repeat it isn't listed as one, so when I set the recording for the series on universal it records both of them.


Well you can laugh at me later this week. I might be changing my 8300 so I will have to reprogram all my shows. 25 in all.


----------



## imws

DiscHD is back to normal again in my house anyway... the combing artifacts are gone, hopefully for good.


----------



## pgershon

I live in a brownstone on E 94th St. Is FIOS an option for TV, or will it be in the near term. I am happy to grant Verizon any right to run wire they want...


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pgershon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I live in a brownstone on E 94th St. Is FIOS an option for TV, or will it be in the near term. I am happy to grant Verizon any right to run wire they want...



verizon has to obtain a video franchise agreement with the city gov. estimated to be late 2007 or early 2008.


----------



## awolf1

Could the TWC channel guide be causing burn in on my TV? I think it is, and I am pissed! Please advise guys! Can I do anything about it or at least prevent it from getting worse?Thanks!


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *awolf1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Could the TWC channel guide be causing burn in on my TV? I think it is, and I am pissed! Please advise guys! Can I do anything about it or at least prevent it from getting worse?Thanks!



It can, because it has the steady environment that wuld lead to burn in. Slow clrawls and constant colors. How long do you keep the guide on that burn-in can happen? Just stay away from the channel for one day and watch to see if you see it then you will be able to determine if there is burn in. Staying away for a day keeps the image out of your head Because our eyes tend to play tricks on us. I hope this works for you, because I will be pissed with you.

If it is burn in, I m assuming you have plasma, check the plasma thread here at AVS. They have a couple of fixes and ways to prevent further damage. There are a few ways I heard but I don't want to give you misinformation. Good luck.


----------



## John Mason

May have been mentioned earlier, but here's a thread at another board outlining a Multiple Dwelling Unit (large apartment building) at 94th and York in Manhattan just overhauled by Verizon with *fiber to each apartment.* Didn't uncover word of Verizon SD/HD use in the building, but if it's phone/broadband only, adding video must be a minor connection step. Here's an article  contrasting Verizon's fiber bandwidth versus cable techniques. -- John


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> May have been mentioned earlier, but here's a thread at another board outlining a Multiple Dwelling Unit (large apartment building) at 94th and York in Manhattan just overhauled by Verizon with *fiber to each apartment.* Didn't uncover word of Verizon SD/HD use in the building, but if it's phone/broadband only, adding video must be a minor connection step. Here's an article contrasting Verizon's fiber bandwidth versus cable techniques. -- John



John from what I have heard, could be false or true, take it as is, just speculation. In queens land we are usually the last to know. But they are laying the cables with new switch boxes and all the goodies for the phone and internet. It is my understanding that once they get approval it is just a matter of turning on a switch for TV because the same cable is going to be used for all three. They just might have to lay more cable if the TV's are away from the computers or phones. 2008 can't come any sooner. My estimate date for State approval and full access. Personnally I think they have it they just want to keep it hush hush because they want to roll out the TV on their terms and be forced to rush into it. Just my opinion.


----------



## orbeyonde

I live in SI and have a few 8300HD boxes, that I got about 14 months ago. I tried initially to hook them up with HDMI cables, but after a few hours, the picture would start to stutter and I would have to reboot the box to make it go away. Even when it wasnt stuttering it still seemed that changing channels with an HDMI cable took longer. I finally gave up and have been connected with component ever since. I do notice that the picture quality is slightly worse, but I can live with it, because the picture is steady and the channel change is much faster.


Anyway, I just upgraded to the 60 inch Vizio plasma and was going to try HDMI again hoping that a software upgrade since then might have taken care of the problem. Lo and behold the same old problems happened again.


Has anyone on Staten Island been able to get a steady HDMI picture? I have heard of a 8300HD with firewire port that might solve this problem. Does anyone know if this is available on SI?


I tried calling customer service to ask, but those people are totally clueless.


If there is a fix for the HDMI, will it also allow for HDMI switching through a receiver?


Thanks for the help and advice.


----------



## QMAN71

I've had my 8300HD on SI since they were first available and I use the HDMI port with no problems. Not sure if mine has a firewire port or not. I would just go to the service center and swap it out.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orbeyonde* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I live in SI and have a few 8300HD boxes, that I got about 14 months ago. I tried initially to hook them up with HDMI cables, but after a few hours, the picture would start to stutter and I would have to reboot the box to make it go away. Even when it wasnt stuttering it still seemed that changing channels with an HDMI cable took longer. I finally gave up and have been connected with component ever since. I do notice that the picture quality is slightly worse, but I can live with it, because the picture is steady and the channel change is much faster.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I just upgraded to the 60 inch Vizio plasma and was going to try HDMI again hoping that a software upgrade since then might have taken care of the problem. Lo and behold the same old problems happened again.
> 
> 
> Has anyone on Staten Island been able to get a steady HDMI picture? I have heard of a 8300HD with firewire port that might solve this problem. Does anyone know if this is available on SI?
> 
> 
> I tried calling customer service to ask, but those people are totally clueless.
> 
> 
> If there is a fix for the HDMI, will it also allow for HDMI switching through a receiver?
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help and advice.


----------



## Vashti

Hey guys. My co-op gets a bulk rate from TWC. They've been raising our rates steadily - and I'm interested in investigating alternatives (we're in the W. 40's). It sounds like FIOS is at least a year out, right? Any other thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orbeyonde* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I live in SI and have a few 8300HD boxes, that I got about 14 months ago. I tried initially to hook them up with HDMI cables, but after a few hours, the picture would start to stutter and I would have to reboot the box to make it go away. Even when it wasnt stuttering it still seemed that changing channels with an HDMI cable took longer. I finally gave up and have been connected with component ever since. I do notice that the picture quality is slightly worse, but I can live with it, because the picture is steady and the channel change is much faster.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I just upgraded to the 60 inch Vizio plasma and was going to try HDMI again hoping that a software upgrade since then might have taken care of the problem. Lo and behold the same old problems happened again.
> 
> 
> Has anyone on Staten Island been able to get a steady HDMI picture? I have heard of a 8300HD with firewire port that might solve this problem. Does anyone know if this is available on SI?
> 
> 
> I tried calling customer service to ask, but those people are totally clueless.
> 
> 
> If there is a fix for the HDMI, will it also allow for HDMI switching through a receiver?
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help and advice.



Ok, I will try to help you if we can get more information. Use say a few boxes, How many is a few? How is the cable spilt? Do you have HDMI connection for each box? What software is your boxes using. If they are all the same they should be using the same program. Then we can check it to ours in the NY area to see if the same one is running here. I hate to say it becuse I am a big HDMI supporter, but sometimes it just doesn't work with some of these boxes. I gave my father HDMI cables but he still uses the component because the PQ is better with the other cables.

We are here to try to help you, because you should be using the best cable connection available today.


----------



## eieio

Hello all! Running a higher end Vista Ultimate pc here and would like to view news-y channels during the day. Already have 1 high def box/dvr from Time Warner, another standard def box (obviously also from Time Warner), and cable modem also from Time Warner.


Purchased the Hauppauge 150 MCE TV tuner card with Beyond TV 4 and Firefly Remote as a package. In Manhattan, the analog signal from the cable merely gives "basic channels" which do NOT include CNN, MSNBC and such. My 2 cable boxes have service for many channels including HBO and Showtime, and the high def box/dvr is capable of high def viewing.


Now, i'd like to have a 3rd place to watch news-y types of tv, and this 3rd place is my pc. Unfortunately, the Hauppauge 150 MCE + Beyond TV will ONLY show the "basic channels" and not the "standard channels" ("standard channels" include CNN, MSNBC and such).


I see relatively few solutions and would like to ask for advice, opinions, and options.


These are possibilities:


1. call Time Warner for a third box (dedicated exclusively for pc use only) at ~$11 per month in order to get more than "basic channels", i.e. get "standard channels"; plus a one time installation fee of $30. No pick up of cable boxes possible at 23rd Street unless it's an exchange.


2. try a streaming type box to stream video from standard def box to pc: downsides include my VoIP not working well while streaming video due to volume of information.


3. find a legitimate, legal cable box to purchase for use, if there is such a thing and if it indeed is legal. i do not know what is currently allowed, but only wish to pursue legitimate options. i heard somewhere that laws may have changed and maybe it is possible to legitimately purchase a box for viewing "standard channels" which may not include HBO and such which is fine with me, since i intend to use it for news-type of TV viewing only.


thank you very much in advance.


ps: sorry about this not being exclusively about HD. i do have one HD dvr time warner box but this is going to be my 3rd tv watching location here and it's going to be just for news-y type of programs mostly during the day. i hope this is still the right forum thread despite my question being more of the standard def nature since my tv tuner card is the Hauppauge 150 MCE. thx!


----------



## 2nu2hd

My HD_DVR was locking up , dropping out etc so yesterday I went down to sales office and swapped it out (POK). The new box (build date 1/2007) hooked up and - I am receiving all premiums but no on-demand stuff. I figured they would update box overnight - but today its the samething. Hesitating calling as I prefer the premiums over OD - wonder how long before they reboot my box...for me.....


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *2nu2hd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My HD_DVR was locking up , dropping out etc so yesterday I went down to sales office and swapped it out (POK). The new box (build date 1/2007) hooked up and - I am receiving all premiums but no on-demand stuff. I figured they would update box overnight - but today its the samething. Hesitating calling as I prefer the premiums over OD - wonder how long before they reboot my box...for me.....



It'll be some amount of time between a couple of days and a week until your box refreshes itself (unless you call and complain....then they'll send a signal immediately to your box to refresh itself).


When you initially hook up a box, the channels that you receive are somewhat "random" until it synchs itself up with the server. And when it does that is not entirely predictable....


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pgershon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I live in a brownstone on E 94th St. Is FIOS an option for TV, or will it be in the near term. I am happy to grant Verizon any right to run wire they want...



Unless you own that building, I'm afraid your opinion doesn't count for much!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> May have been mentioned earlier, but here's a thread at another board outlining a Multiple Dwelling Unit (large apartment building) at 94th and York in Manhattan just overhauled by Verizon with *fiber to each apartment.* Didn't uncover word of Verizon SD/HD use in the building, but if it's phone/broadband only, adding video must be a minor connection step. Here's an article contrasting Verizon's fiber bandwidth versus cable techniques. -- John



Yes I heard about that as well... I think some guy actually posted images of the runs... but I think it's was strictly for phone/Internet. I did look up connection speed and FIOS seems to have a 5 Mb/s/2 Mb/s plan for about what TWC charges. Slower on d/l, but much faster on u/l.


I kinda thought Verizon's plan would be similar to TWC, starting at the bottom of Manhattan and working their way north, so this building does seem odd. One would think it meant all the main underground fiber was laid, at least to 94th street.


As for FIOS vs. TWC, nobody can give ANY crown or advantage to either until we see them both in the field. TWC is largely fiber to nodes splitting to no more than 500 customers. Whether Verizon goes fiber into the apartment is still very much up for speculation, even though they appeared to do just that on 94th street. The cost and time to accomplish that are far bigger than the 2-3 years it took TWC to roll fiber to most of Manhattan AND there was no installation to each apartment.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vashti* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey guys. My co-op gets a bulk rate from TWC. They've been raising our rates steadily - and I'm interested in investigating alternatives (we're in the W. 40's). It sounds like FIOS is at least a year out, right? Any other thoughts? Thanks.



Nobody knows for sure, but I think it's better to think in terms of 2-3 years. Along with things like fiber to a node or fiber into the apartment, even though we seem to have a "fiber into the apartment" set up in an east side building, that could be more of an experiment than an indication of what they WILL be doing.


Might you sneak in a decent look at the Direct satellite (I think 230 degrees, about 30 degrees above the horizon is where it's at from NYC). One big issue is Direct doesn't do Internet, so if you're really used to 7 Mb/s TWC, you will be disappointed because options are limited (3 Mb/s DSL, or continue TWC's RoadRunner for 210 bucks more/month than you pay now).


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *2nu2hd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My HD_DVR was locking up , dropping out etc so yesterday I went down to sales office and swapped it out (POK). The new box (build date 1/2007) hooked up and - I am receiving all premiums but no on-demand stuff. I figured they would update box overnight - but today its the samething. Hesitating calling as I prefer the premiums over OD - wonder how long before they reboot my box...for me.....



Yes, this happens. Don't call, just enjoy it until they disable it. I've had that happen to me in 2 weeks and in 2 days on 2 separate occasions. The 2 weeks was great because I got everything, including all PPV movies for 2 weeks! BUT that was 4 years or so ago...


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *2nu2hd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My HD_DVR was locking up , dropping out etc so yesterday I went down to sales office and swapped it out (POK). The new box (build date 1/2007) hooked up and - I am receiving all premiums but no on-demand stuff. I figured they would update box overnight - but today its the samething. Hesitating calling as I prefer the premiums over OD - wonder how long before they reboot my box...for me.....



you got DVR and 2 (least time) to 7 (most I have heard) days to record any show you want. Go through the channel guide and catch up. Record the movie in SD that way you get the maximum ammount recorded. This is a normal problem that one day TWC would correct. But they haven't yet. Don't worry about not being able to view DiscoveryHD and Universal HD because they will come back when it gets adjusted. Have fun taking advantage.


----------



## coneyparleg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes I heard about that as well... I think some guy actually posted images of the runs... but I think it's was strictly for phone/Internet. I did look up connection speed and FIOS seems to have a 5 Mb/s/2 Mb/s plan for about what TWC charges. Slower on d/l, but much faster on u/l.
> 
> 
> I kinda thought Verizon's plan would be similar to TWC, starting at the bottom of Manhattan and working their way north, so this building does seem odd. One would think it meant all the main underground fiber was laid, at least to 94th street.
> 
> 
> As for FIOS vs. TWC, nobody can give ANY crown or advantage to either until we see them both in the field. TWC is largely fiber to nodes splitting to no more than 500 customers. Whether Verizon goes fiber into the apartment is still very much up for speculation, even though they appeared to do just that on 94th street. The cost and time to accomplish that are far bigger than the 2-3 years it took TWC to roll fiber to most of Manhattan AND there was no installation to each apartment.



I think a Verizon Exec must live in that building


----------



## BobbyCor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orbeyonde* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I live in SI and have a few 8300HD boxes, that I got about 14 months ago. I tried initially to hook them up with HDMI cables, but after a few hours, the picture would start to stutter and I would have to reboot the box to make it go away. Even when it wasnt stuttering it still seemed that changing channels with an HDMI cable took longer.




HDMI has been fine for me on the 8300HD and DVI on a Pace box, except in a few cases. There are several channels that are prone to what an engineer termed "The Nextel Syndrome". He explained that my Treo and Blackberry (both on Cingular) cause extreme pixilization, especially on MSG-HD, when the devices communicate over GPRS (data). I usually shut both off when I'm watching the Rangers or move them to a room away from the TV. I've been told that the interference range is only about 1 to 2 feet, but I've proven that up to 15 feet away will still cause the stutters and pixilization. On my Pace box, sometimes the box won't recover until I change the channel. I've also seen interference from my sister-in-law's device that is one floor upstairs in our house.


I'm not suggesting that every case of stutter is caused by cellular data communication, but I can say that when GPRS data is flowing and I'm watching 712, the boxes go haywire. I can't really say what other channels are affected since I don't watch too many other channels that I notice the stutter.


----------



## Tresjolie9

Watching tonight's NBC 10:00 PM? For some reason it has gone into SD, instead of HD. Anyone know why?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tresjolie9* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Watching tonight's NBC 10:00 PM? For some reason it has gone into SD, instead of HD. Anyone know why?



Do you know this because it was in 4:3? This is definitely something that happens everywhere, I've seen it corrected live/on screen, I've seen it go to the commercial breaks and come back properly after them. It's all (IMO) about some engineer being asleep at the switch.


----------



## timewaster

I currently have the digital (HD) cable and DVR option.

Is there a package deal to add the 3 mbps road runner?

How much of a discount would I get if I get all 3?


----------



## Riverside_Guy

RR standard now is 7 Mb/s down, 512 Kb/s up in NYC. Yes there are package deals for TV and RR, check the TWC-NY site.


----------



## twcinsider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> rumors were My9-HD and MHD. but that was only for Staten Island
> 
> 
> FYI: Cablevision is supposedly adding NGC-HD on the 22nd, currently TWC does not have a contract wit NGC.



wwor-hd coming as i reported back in november. universal hd moves to 740. mhd will be on 718 in si only and rest of systems as bandwith opens. analog premiums will drop in phases in b/q systems, man.north, then man.south


----------



## HDTV Dude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twcinsider* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> wwor-hd coming as i reported back in november. universal hd moves to 740. mhd will be on 718 in si only and rest of systems as bandwith opens. analog premiums will drop in phases in b/q systems, man.north, then man.south




I hope this is part of the changes that some have suggested will come on April 1st. In checking cablevision's schedule they do have MY9 listed as broadcasting 21 Yankee games in HD for the 2007 season. As far as the bandwidth issue is concerned we all know with the death of Inhd2 that there's room enough for at least one more HD channel and for MHD let's not forget that TWC also lost carriage rights for MLB Extra Innings which took up around 11 to 12 digital channels during the prime time hours.


----------



## Tresjolie9

It is 11:04 on Saturday Night. Trying to watch Mad TV, on Fox 5, and the HD signal is gone. Tune to the channel, all I have is a blank screen.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tresjolie9* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It is 11:04 on Saturday Night. Trying to watch Mad TV, on Fox 5, and the HD signal is gone. Tune to the channel, all I have is a blank screen.



It's ok in Queens.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tresjolie9* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It is 11:04 on Saturday Night. Trying to watch Mad TV, on Fox 5, and the HD signal is gone. Tune to the channel, all I have is a blank screen.



I just checked it out, and here in Jackson Hts at 11:11, ch 705 is working just fine.


----------



## pgershon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Unless you own that building, I'm afraid your opinion doesn't count for much!



I do own the building. Does that help?


----------



## orbeyonde




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok, I will try to help you if we can get more information. Use say a few boxes, How many is a few? How is the cable spilt? Do you have HDMI connection for each box? What software is your boxes using. If they are all the same they should be using the same program. Then we can check it to ours in the NY area to see if the same one is running here. I hate to say it becuse I am a big HDMI supporter, but sometimes it just doesn't work with some of these boxes. I gave my father HDMI cables but he still uses the component because the PQ is better with the other cables.
> 
> We are here to try to help you, because you should be using the best cable connection available today.



I have 7 connections in my house, but the wiring is not the issue as the head engineer for TWCSI came to my house to do the wiring. Everything was tested and everything works great. No issues with voip or cable modem. Only issue is when I attempt an HDMI connection. When I talk about stuttering, I mean that the picture goes black for a split second then back to normal then to back then to normal, etc. It will continue to do this until I either reboot the box or switch to component cable.


I am using the 8300HD rev 2.4 manufactured 6/27/05.


----------



## Tresjolie9

MikeM1, where in Queens are you? Find it strange that the channel is working on other Queens TWC sets, but not mine.


Anyone know of anything within the set that would cause a channel to suddenly go out? I have the Scientific American Explorer 8300


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twcinsider* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> analog premiums will drop in phases in b/q systems, man.north, then man.south



from what I can see in the channel lineups, B/Q & SI still carry analog versions HBO & SHOW.

Manhhatan Carries analog versions TMC, MAX, HBO & SHOW.

I guess TWC is getting rid of just the analog versions TMC, MAX.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pgershon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I do own the building. Does that help?



Oh, I wasn't trying to be snotty! Yes it makes a HUGE difference.


I know that the granting of a license also grants certain rights to the cable company about wiring a building. The "landlord" has no say in the matter (my building did go through a tiff w/TWC, and when it got to the lawyers, ours said we could NOT stop them from doing what they wanted EVEN tough all we wanted was for them to use a brand new system of concealed wiring we put in). So they clearly had the "legal" right to run whatever wiring in whatever fashion they wanted. FIOS at present does NOT have any license agreement, so it is 100% up to the building owner if they would be allowed to run wiring through the hallways into each unit.


Of course, another assumption is that it was a multiple dwelling building, not a O&O. At the present time, it does seem they are reaching out to landlords to get "permission" to wire... and I've read of cases where permission was denied.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twcinsider* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> wwor-hd coming as i reported back in november. universal hd moves to 740. mhd will be on 718 in si only and rest of systems as bandwith opens. analog premiums will drop in phases in b/q systems, man.north, then man.south



MHD in SI only? How can that be, I've never heard of carriage agreements being specific to neighborhoods in the same city! Or is it that SI has more bandwidth available than any other area of the city?


We know there is at least one HD slot wide open (the old InHD2). I did read that 2 analogs have been dropped, which would seemingly give us a bunch of potential HD channels.


Like I said, I read it was done but don't have exact details... can anyone supply that?


By analog premiums, I assume you mean SHO on 79 and HBO on 80 (Cinemax may have one, don't know for sure).


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> MHD in SI only? How can that be, I've never heard of carriage agreements being specific to neighborhoods in the same city! Or is it that SI has more bandwidth available than any other area of the city?
> 
> 
> We know there is at least one HD slot wide open (the old InHD2). I did read that 2 analogs have been dropped, which would seemingly give us a bunch of potential HD channels.
> 
> 
> Like I said, I read it was done but don't have exact details... can anyone supply that?
> 
> 
> By analog premiums, I assume you mean SHO on 79 and HBO on 80 (Cinemax may have one, don't know for sure).



The issue on SI has nothing to do with carriage agreements. They recently made all analog customers (except those that only receive the standard channels available ota) hand in their boxes and convert to digital in order to open up bandwidth.


----------



## AndyHDTV

hey QMAN71, Do you know how many analog channels you now have in SI?


Here in manhattan we have around 98 analog channels.


i can't wait till they get rid of any of them.

I'm begining to think that SI is it's own division since they have their own website.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tresjolie9* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> MikeM1, where in Queens are you? Find it strange that the channel is working on other Queens TWC sets, but not mine.
> 
> 
> Anyone know of anything within the set that would cause a channel to suddenly go out? I have the Scientific American Explorer 8300



Sorry in the delay in getting back to you, Tresjolie9, but i live in Jackson Heights. And indeed, i had no problem with 705 last nite. But that's not to say that on *another* nite it won't be YOU with the clear pic, and me with a grey screen. Or terrible pic quality, with the stuttering, audio drop outs and all the other stuff that we love so much since the 8300 boxes have been in use. Sometimes it's unbearable, and i've also noticed that it *is* worse on the HDMI connection side than it is on the component cable side.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> hey QMAN71, Do you know how many analog channels you now have in SI?
> 
> 
> Here in manhattan we have around 98 analog channels.
> 
> 
> i can't wait till they get rid of any of them.
> 
> I'm begining to think that SI is it's own division since they have their own website.



And, FWIW, i =*never*= watch the premium channels in analog/SD...what a waste!


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> hey QMAN71, Do you know how many analog channels you now have in SI?
> 
> 
> Here in manhattan we have around 98 analog channels.
> 
> 
> i can't wait till they get rid of any of them.
> 
> I'm begining to think that SI is it's own division since they have their own website.



What's the quickest way to check this?


----------



## AndyHDTV

go into diagnostic mode

in the tunning section, change the "tuning mode" to "analog"

then just change the channel #'s in the "display channel"


I went from 1- 98 tuning in analog mode, so manhattan has 98 analog channels


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> go into diagnostic mode
> 
> in the tunning section, change the "tuning mode" to "analog"
> 
> then just change the channel #'s in the "display channel"
> 
> 
> I went from 1- 98 tuning in analog mode, so manhattan has 98 analog channels



Well I did that, and I was able to tune all the way to 159, with a handful of channels that didn't tune.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *QMAN71* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well I did that, and I was able to tune all the way to 159, with a handful of channels that didn't tune.



jus the ones with sound are channels


----------



## AndyHDTV

apperantly i'm going to have to redo my little experiment because I didn't bother going past 100 asuming that was the end of analog channels.


looks like their is 159 analog channels


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> jus the ones with sound are channels



Confirmed they all had sound, and i could see the video on the sides. I would say there were maybe a dozen or so channels in that range that did not tune.


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> appertly i'm going to have to redo my little experiment because I didn't bother going past 100 asuming that was the end of analog channels.
> 
> 
> looks like their is 159 analog channels



I was also able to tune 201-207


----------



## AndyHDTV

well we are both confussed now


i always thought that the channels past 99 were only broadcast digitally, but it says it can also be accesed thru analog


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> well we are both confussed now
> 
> 
> i always thought that the channels past 99 were only broadcast digitally, but it says it can also be accesed thru analog



maybe diagnostic mode doesn't work the way we think. Maybe instead of checking if the channel is analog, it is doing some kind of qam to analog conversion on the digital channels???


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *QMAN71* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> maybe diagnostic mode doesn't work the way we think. Maybe instead of checking if the channel is analog, it is doing some kind of qam to analog conversion on the digital channels???



I guess the only way to truely find out is to hook up an illegal analog box and see how many show up.


----------



## cap_167

There's 99 channels and 80 something viewable channels (don't know exactly but there's at least 80 viewable), the rest are just scrambled and a couple display channel 5 and one of the cspan channels in a scrambled picture with scrambled sound. One of the former pay per view channels display the time warner cable logo.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I guess the only way to truely find out is to hook up an illegal analog box and see how many show up.



I'm not sure if this is the answer but my guess would be to plug the cable directly into your display (bypassing the Set Top Box) and scan for available channels. I realize that the channels that come up are the unscrambled channels but are they also the analog?

Just a thought.


Maybe John Mason could chime in. I'm sure he has the answer.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if this is the answer but my guess would be to plug the cable directly into your display (bypassing the Set Top Box) and scan for available channels. I realize that the channels that come up are the unscrambled channels but are they also the analog?
> 
> Just a thought.
> 
> 
> Maybe John Mason could chime in. I'm sure he has the answer.



yes those are analog.

I'm trying to figure out how many analog channels SI "now" has, compared to the rest of us.


SI supposedly dropped some analog channels in january, jus trying to figure out how many.


----------



## AndyHDTV

PSAL in HD right now on MSG-HD


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> PSAL in HD right now on MSG-HD



Yes, the Knicks played a game there moments before this one so I guess they kept the same HD production set up.


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> May have been mentioned earlier, but here's a thread at another board outlining a Multiple Dwelling Unit (large apartment building) at 94th and York in Manhattan just overhauled by Verizon with *fiber to each apartment.* Didn't uncover word of Verizon SD/HD use in the building, but if it's phone/broadband only, adding video must be a minor connection step. Here's an article contrasting Verizon's fiber bandwidth versus cable techniques. -- John



Just a minor correction. The building is at 89th and York. The northern end of York Avenue is at 92nd street, so there is nothing at 94th and York.


Living at 90th and 3rd, I'm hopeful that this means that I might see FIOS in my building. Of course, I'm also hopeful that my grandchildren might live to see the 2nd Avenue Subway in operation...

-JMP


----------



## twcinsider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> hey QMAN71, Do you know how many analog channels you now have in SI?
> 
> 
> Here in manhattan we have around 98 analog channels.
> 
> 
> i can't wait till they get rid of any of them.
> 
> I'm begining to think that SI is it's own division since they have their own website.



no twc ny/nj system has more than 80 analog channels (550mhz)


systems in 5 boros, mount vernon, nj are under the ny/nj division. si, nj, mount vernon does have a gm seperate from the manhattan,brooklyn,queens. usually when new channels are rolled out, its division wide but si will be a battleground with verizon agressively trying to take customers.


----------



## twcinsider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> MHD in SI only? How can that be, I've never heard of carriage agreements being specific to neighborhoods in the same city! Or is it that SI has more bandwidth available than any other area of the city?
> 
> 
> We know there is at least one HD slot wide open (the old InHD2). I did read that 2 analogs have been dropped, which would seemingly give us a bunch of potential HD channels.
> 
> 
> Like I said, I read it was done but don't have exact details... can anyone supply that?
> 
> 
> By analog premiums, I assume you mean SHO on 79 and HBO on 80 (Cinemax may have one, don't know for sure).



the old inhd2 slot is being taken by wwor-hd which by the way was part of a complicated deal that is tied to renewal of fox news, launch of fox reality, move of fx to 37, and future launch of fox business. keep in mind just because bandwith is there does not mean it will be filled overnight. do u go out and spend all the $ u have just cause u have it? u must save for unforseen circumstances. prgramming costs $ and cant be added just because u want it


----------



## twcinsider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone know how NG HD stacks up compared to Discovery HD Theater? The Discovery HD channel is definitely among my HD favorites...and I'd love to have NG too.



NG is a simulcast (duplicate) of their SD channel so some may see it as little or less value than discovery whcih is multicast (different prgramming) from their SD channel


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twcinsider* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> no twc ny/nj system has more than 80 analog channels (550mhz)
> 
> 
> systems in 5 boros, mount vernon, nj are under the ny/nj division. si, nj, mount vernon does have a gm seperate from the manhattan,brooklyn,queens. usually when new channels are rolled out, its division wide but si will be a battleground with verizon agressively trying to take customers.



thanks for your facts twcinsider. we were confused for a while.


I guess you heard it hear folks, TWC will not rush to add services unless someone like Verizon is effecting their profits. we might have to wait till FIOS is all over the 5 boros till we get some channels.


----------



## AndyHDTV

twcinsider,

1. is OCAP and SDV scheduled for late 2007?

2. do you know if FSNY-HD might be added in October?

3. any word on ESPN2-HD availability and A&E-HD?


----------



## coreynyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV Dude* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> let's not forget that TWC also lost carriage rights for MLB Extra Innings which took up around 11 to 12 digital channels during the prime time hours.



I keep reading here that TWC is about to gain bandwith because of the Extra Innings package....

*The DirecTV deal (if they end up with the exclusive) doesn't start until 2008*.


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twcinsider* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> no twc ny/nj system has more than 80 analog channels (550mhz)
> 
> 
> systems in 5 boros, mount vernon, nj are under the ny/nj division. si, nj, mount vernon does have a gm seperate from the manhattan,brooklyn,queens. usually when new channels are rolled out, its division wide but si will be a battleground with verizon agressively trying to take customers.



Ah this makes sense regarding si. TWC is aggressively advertising in the SI advance there contract discounts of 5% off for 1 year contract and 10% off for a 2 year. I guess TWC believes that verizon will get the city franchise soon.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I keep reading here that TWC is about to gain bandwith because of the Extra Innings package....
> 
> *The DirecTV deal (if they end up with the exclusive) doesn't start until 2008*.



No.


It's this year.


2007.


DirecTV wasn't promising full HD coverage until 2008


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *QMAN71* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The issue on SI has nothing to do with carriage agreements. They recently made all analog customers (except those that only receive the standard channels available ota) hand in their boxes and convert to digital in order to open up bandwidth.



So there are NO analog channels coming from the SI head end? Wow.


Carriage agreements are two way, benefit to the cable company and benefit to the channel. Obviously it's in the channels best interest to be possible in as many homes as possible. In Manhattan, we sure as hell DO have the bandwidth, we lost InHD2 and never got a replacement. MHD could have been it, even though my preference would be NG HD.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twcinsider* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> the old inhd2 slot is being taken by wwor-hd which by the way was part of a complicated deal that is tied to renewal of fox news, launch of fox reality, move of fx to 37, and future launch of fox business. keep in mind just because bandwith is there does not mean it will be filled overnight. do u go out and spend all the $ u have just cause u have it? u must save for unforseen circumstances. prgramming costs $ and cant be added just because u want it



Yes I understand, BUT I paid for HDXtra on the basis of getting 5 HD channels for my money. I was TOLD by TWC that they had every intention of replacing that channel on that pay tier. So the "spend all your income" analogy doesn't quite work given this set of circumstances.


PLUS, in the central NY region, they "moved" ESPN HD to the regular digital tier AND "compensated" all customers with a free year of a premium service. In NYC, we get the shaft, they don't "replace," they keep ESPN HD a paid channel, I'd say we got screwed based on what TWC has done, not by what I feel or think.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twcinsider* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> NG is a simulcast (duplicate) of their SD channel so some may see it as little or less value than discovery whcih is multicast (different prgramming) from their SD channel



Funny, I have read posts from other areas of the country that have NG HD and they do not complain that the HD channel only has SD programming. Matter of fact, someone who works there stated they had about 70% of the programming in HD and nobody who has the channel available disputed that. If NG HD was as you suggest, I would expect to read all sorts of howls about it, and I don't.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I guess you heard it hear folks, TWC will not rush to add services unless someone like Verizon is effecting their profits. we might have to wait till FIOS is all over the 5 boros till we get some channels.



I'm 100% bullish on Verizon getting their franchise agreement! In many ways, they will be real competitors to TWC... while satellite is available to limited sections of Manhattan (and some are using it), the killer for many of us is broadband, we get pretty good broadband from TWC that would get more expensive if we dropped the TWC TV services.


Matter of fact, I'd suggest a writing campaign to encourage the fast granting of that agreement to Verizon!


----------



## scott_bernstein

If you tune to the HD slot formerly occupied by INHD2 in the diagnostic mode, you get an "HD PPV" channel that doesn't seem to do much, but seemed to be prepared for a boxing match on Saturday evening (I wasn't home when the match was supposed to be on).


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you tune to the HD slot formerly occupied by INHD2 in the diagnostic mode, you get an "HD PPV" channel that doesn't seem to do much, but seemed to be prepared for a boxing match on Saturday evening (I wasn't home when the match was supposed to be on).



i hope their not using it for just PPV boxing again. hope not.


TWCinsider once said that PPV wouldn't be back till SDV was active.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i hope their not using it for just PPV boxing again. hope not.
> 
> 
> TWCinsider once said that PPV wouldn't be back till SDV was active.



Well, HD PPV is not "back" -- it's just that TWC never turned "off" the frequency that INHD2 was broadcast over in DIAG mode. So whatever INHD puts on that frequency over the satellite will be there.....


Most of the time it's nothing at all, but I happened to check in over the weekend to see if anything was going on there and there was sort of a "Coming up at 9pm" screen....


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So there are NO analog channels coming from the SI head end? Wow.
> 
> 
> Carriage agreements are two way, benefit to the cable company and benefit to the channel. Obviously it's in the channels best interest to be possible in as many homes as possible. In Manhattan, we sure as hell DO have the bandwidth, we lost InHD2 and never got a replacement. MHD could have been it, even though my preference would be NG HD.



NY1 and the TV Guide Channel are still Analog, as well as local OTA channels, public access and some other basic channels.


But if you have a digital box, the only Analog channel you will normally see is TVGuide Channel. Everything else is digital simulcast.


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmp_nyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Living at 90th and 3rd, I'm hopeful that this means that I might see FIOS in my building. Of course, I'm also hopeful that my grandchildren might live to see the 2nd Avenue Subway in operation...



I'm now much more hopeful about FIOS. I sent my building manager an e-mail asking about FIOS, suggesting that it might be reasonable to try and get a deal in place with Verizon so they can run the fiber in the hallways either before or as part of the hallway reovation project that's going to start later this year. As I pointed out, what better time to run the lines than when the crown moulding and conduit are being replaced.


She e-mailed me back and said that Verizon had already approached the building about installing FIOS, and that they were in the process of negotiating a deal.


If they do follow through on setting up a deal, and Verizon does get the franchise to allow them to carry tv signals, I'll definitely be adding FIOS TV, although I'd initially run it alongside TWC until I make sure all the kinks are worked out.

-JMP


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmp_nyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Living at 90th and 3rd, I'm hopeful that this means that I might see FIOS in my building. Of course, I'm also hopeful that my grandchildren might live to see the 2nd Avenue Subway in operation...



I'm now much more hopeful about FIOS. I sent my building manager an e-mail asking about FIOS, suggesting that it might be reasonable to try and get a deal in place with Verizon so they can run the fiber in the hallways either before or as part of the hallway reovation project that's going to start later this year. As I pointed out, what better time to run the lines than when the crown moulding and conduit are being replaced.


She e-mailed me back and said that Verizon had already approached the building about installing FIOS, and that they were in the process of negotiating a deal.


If they do follow through on setting up a deal, and Verizon does get the franchise to allow them to carry tv signals, I'll definitely be adding FIOS TV, although I'd initially run it alongside TWC until I make sure all the kinks are worked out.

-JMP


----------



## angrykumar

Hi all -


A question for the group. I have an Explorer 8300 HD which I got about a year and a half ago. It has HDMI which I had used successfully in my Philips LCD.


Unfortunately my old TV died and I had to swap it for a new one - a Sharp LCD. Here, it doesn't seem to be working at all. However, I was able to get it to work via component connection. Why would HDMI no longer work?


The same day, all the functionality in my cable box seemed to go kaput. The box seems to turn the TV off randomly; the remote works only very rarely, etc. My sense is that the remote itself is probably just broken, but does anyone have any other thoughts? Assuming that is true, I have a few questions:


1. Any reason why the HDMI would stop working at basically the same time?

2. Can I drop by the 23rd St store with just the remote and get a new one, or do I need to lug down the box as well?

3. Is there any other reason to get a new box in the 16 months since I got my current one? Like I said, HDMI had been working fine, so I am loathe to swap the whole thing unless a remote swap doesn't fix it OR new boxes come with larger HDD's etc.


Thanks so much for any advice!!!


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *angrykumar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The same day, all the functionality in my cable box seemed to go kaput. The box seems to turn the TV off randomly; the remote works only very rarely, etc. My sense is that the remote itself is probably just broken, but does anyone have any other thoughts?



That sounds like it's all stuff that could originate with the remote. Just to ask a silly question, did you try changing the batteries in the remote?

-JMP


----------



## angrykumar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmp_nyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That sounds like it's all stuff that could originate with the remote. Just to ask a silly question, did you try changing the batteries in the remote?
> 
> -JMP



Yeah, I tried the silly stuff like changing the batteries, doing a reset on the box, plugging in the HDMI only with both TV and box turned off etc etc - no luck....


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *angrykumar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah, I tried the silly stuff like changing the batteries, doing a reset on the box, plugging in the HDMI only with both TV and box turned off etc etc - no luck....



One more 'silly stuff' I've used at times: pressing TV or CBL on my 8300HD remote. If it somehow gets in the wrong mode, nothing seems to work. Oh yes, noticed in the past week or so my fast channel scanning with the guide displayed was very sluggish. Yesterday noticed the Cable button on the remote was glowing red constantly and the STB wouldn't respond to remote commands. New batteries fixed it. -- John


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> NY1 and the TV Guide Channel are still Analog, as well as local OTA channels, public access and some other basic channels.
> 
> 
> But if you have a digital box, the only Analog channel you will normally see is TVGuide Channel. Everything else is digital simulcast.



Yes, a digital box will use the digitized or 'simulcast' channels. But unless TWC SI has made a significant revamping, suspect a channel scan with a NTSC-only tuner would log ~80 NTSC channels, with perhaps 1/3 not sync-scrambled. -- John


----------



## rbienstock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmp_nyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm now much more hopeful about FIOS. I sent my building manager an e-mail asking about FIOS, suggesting that it might be reasonable to try and get a deal in place with Verizon so they can run the fiber in the hallways either before or as part of the hallway reovation project that's going to start later this year. As I pointed out, what better time to run the lines than when the crown moulding and conduit are being replaced.
> 
> 
> She e-mailed me back and said that Verizon had already approached the building about installing FIOS, and that they were in the process of negotiating a deal.
> 
> 
> If they do follow through on setting up a deal, and Verizon does get the franchise to allow them to carry tv signals, I'll definitely be adding FIOS TV, although I'd initially run it alongside TWC until I make sure all the kinks are worked out.
> 
> -JMP



Could you possibly get the contact information for the division of Verison that deals with building managers? My building manager is amenable to getting FIOS put in, but is getting the run around from Verison as to the contact point.


----------



## angrykumar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> One more 'silly stuff' I've used at times: pressing TV or CBL on my 8300HD remote. If it somehow gets in the wrong mode, nothing seems to work. Oh yes, noticed in the past week or so my fast channel scanning with the guide displayed was very sluggish. Yesterday noticed the Cable button on the remote was glowing red constantly and the STB wouldn't respond to remote commands. New batteries fixed it. -- John



Yeah - sorry I tried that too. I will probably try to swap the remote at 23rd st today.


The other big question though - is there any reason that the HDMI would not work with this new Sharp TV, whereas it worked fine with my old Philips TV? Unfortunately I don't have any other HDMI components to test the port itself, but the TV has 2 HDMI ports, I tried it on both without success - so I think that it is unlikely to be a "TV-side" issue....


Thanks as always for suggestions!


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rbienstock* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Could you possibly get the contact information for the division of Verison that deals with building managers? My building manager is amenable to getting FIOS put in, but is getting the run around from Verison as to the contact point.



I'll try, but I might get the runaround. I'm sure Verizon approached my complex because of our size. I'm in Ruppert-Yorkville, which with 1200 apartments is the largest single development in the immediate neighborhood. The building might give a runaround, but Verizon knows that once they have a deal in place, they can get a significant presence with just that one deal. We also get a reduced rate on electricity, as the building buys as a single unit from Con Ed, making it the largest single electricity customer between Mount Sinai and Lenox Hill Hospitals...

-JMP


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmp_nyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'll try, but I might get the runaround. I'm sure Verizon approached my complex because of our size. I'm in Ruppert-Yorkville, which with 1200 apartments is the largest single development in the immediate neighborhood. The building might give a runaround, but Verizon knows that once they have a deal in place, they can get a significant presence with just that one deal. We also get a reduced rate on electricity, as the building buys as a single unit from Con Ed, making it the largest single electricity customer between Mount Sinai and Lenox Hill Hospitals...
> 
> -JMP



We "know" about the 94/93 street building, so logic says Verizon did the underground fiber runs to that hood. Which may be why something may happen quickly in your complex. I wish there was an actual way to finding out where the trunks have been run and what the schedule is for each hood.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *angrykumar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The same day, all the functionality in my cable box seemed to go kaput. The box seems to turn the TV off randomly; the remote works only very rarely, etc. My sense is that the remote itself is probably just broken, but does anyone have any other thoughts?



I know that this seems basic, but have you tried putting new batteries into your remote? I've seen some things like this before with weak batteries.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *angrykumar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 2. Can I drop by the 23rd St store with just the remote and get a new one, or do I need to lug down the box as well?



Yes, you can just bring the remote and they will swap it for a new one with no questions asked. I don't even think that you need to take a number or wait in the line -- you can just go to the bill-pay window and they will swap it there.


----------



## angrykumar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I know that this seems basic, but have you tried putting new batteries into your remote? I've seen some things like this before with weak batteries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you can just bring the remote and they will swap it for a new one with no questions asked. I don't even think that you need to take a number or wait in the line -- you can just go to the bill-pay window and they will swap it there.




Thanks so much, I'll try that first. Anyone have any thoughts on the HDMI issue? The 8300 box IS (as a general rule) supposed to work with HDMI, right? Are there any sort of known brand-incompatibility issues?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *angrykumar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks so much, I'll try that first. Anyone have any thoughts on the HDMI issue? The 8300 box IS (as a general rule) supposed to work with HDMI, right? Are there any sort of known brand-incompatibility issues?



The boxes are pretty unreliable when it comes to random screwups.....

My box has been stuck on 1080i when using HDMI for a while (just randomly happened).... not the worst thing in the world - but random crap like that happens with these boxes...


----------



## angrykumar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The boxes are pretty unreliable when it comes to random screwups.....
> 
> My box has been stuck on 1080i when using HDMI for a while (just randomly happened).... not the worst thing in the world - but random crap like that happens with these boxes...




Hmm, so is my only option to try to swap for a new box? Or will time or reboots somehow save it? I had also gotten the sense from earlier posts that these boxes are pretty unreliable, so given that mine seemed to have been working fine makes me a little reluctant to swap it (and, I would lose my saved programs, too!)


----------



## JBBO3314

Anyone getting a bad reception on MSG during live events everytime I watch the knicks i get a fuzziness popping in and out. this is the only channel this happens on im located in far rockaway queens


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBBO3314* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone getting a bad reception on MSG during live events everytime I watch the knicks i get a fuzziness popping in and out. this is the only channel this happens on im located in far rockaway queens



No problems in North Queens last night. I watched the KNICKS game and the HD picture was adequate. That sounds like (the fuzzy part) what MSG SD looks like.


Regarding watching HD basketball, the CBS HD broadcasts of the NCAA is superior to any HD basketball picture quality, as per usual. It blows away all other HD basketball PQ-- ABC, TNT, ESPN, MSG, YES. I wonder why?


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *angrykumar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hmm, so is my only option to try to swap for a new box? Or will time or reboots somehow save it? I had also gotten the sense from earlier posts that these boxes are pretty unreliable, so given that mine seemed to have been working fine makes me a little reluctant to swap it (and, I would lose my saved programs, too!)



I am pro-HDMI but I have found that the HDMI connection can be a tricky thing. The 8300 box works great with the HDMI but there are little pains that continue through out the use of the box. You can keep on changing your box, but there is always a chance of getting a worse box. If you check the 8300 thread there have been people that have made the switch 3-5 times before they were satisfied. I personally, keep HDMI and component cables connected at all times because when I have that bad HDMI connection I can transfer to the component input and watch with out missing things. Switching box or remote is easy. TWC has a no questions asked attitude when you bring in equipment. If you do end up changing your box, Ask them to give you a new one. The new ones seem to be having the least problems then the ones they recycle.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding watching HD basketball, the CBS HD broadcasts of the NCAA is superior to any HD basketball picture quality, as per usual. It blows away all other HD basketball PQ-- ABC, TNT, ESPN, MSG, YES. I wonder why?




I am with you, 1080 and 720 aside, CBS has always excelled in their HD coverage of sports. Do they use better cameras? Bigger trucks? Who knows, but we do know if it is on CBS you will not be disappointed. TNT which is a full time 1080i channel, you would expect it's basketball coverage to be on top, but it lags way behind the local networks MSG & YES. ESPN might have been one of the first to master 720p but they seem to be using the same technology of yesteryear that doesn't fly with the technically savvy viewer of today.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Regarding watching HD basketball, the CBS HD broadcasts of the NCAA is superior to any HD basketball picture quality, as per usual. It blows away all other HD basketball PQ-- ABC, TNT, ESPN, MSG, YES. I wonder why?




Its actually for a few reasons.


1) WCBS does not have any subchannels (although that only makes a difference if the signal sent to TWC is the same bandwidth as what is sent OTA). You might hear in other areas that their local CBS sucks, thanks to multiple subchannels....


2) TWCNYC puts just 2 local OTA channels on a QAM channel (giving each the fullest possible bandwidth) - meanwhile, they shove 3 HD cable channels into 1 QAM channel (meaning a bit is lost) - so that is also why you see a difference.


I posted a chart a while back detailed which HD networks were on which QAM channels.... I'll have an updated one as soon as TWC adds a channel or 2 that we've been waiting so patiently for....


----------



## shk718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *angrykumar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks so much, I'll try that first. Anyone have any thoughts on the HDMI issue? The 8300 box IS (as a general rule) supposed to work with HDMI, right? Are there any sort of known brand-incompatibility issues?



i don't know if this is the case here - but some people have reported that some Comcast cable boxs refuse to pass signal to any component identifying itself as an HDMI repeater. i don't know why a tv would identify itself as such - but who knows.


----------



## gdog5775




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Nope, you are doing nothing wrong. If you are watching programming on an HDTV and it is not being broadcast in HD, but is shown in the widescreen format, you will see letterboxing on the top and bottom, and windowboxing on the left and right -- i.e. framed on all 4 sides. This is when you should use the ZOOM feature on the TV or cable box.
> 
> 
> Yes, it does generally look pretty bad on most standard def. channels shown over Time Warner's DTV, since they are horribly compressed to fit more channels into less space in our lineup.
> 
> 
> This is why most of us refuse to watch films that are not shown in HD on our system one we've gone HD. So you're basically stuck waiting for movies to come onto HBO, Showtime, HDNet Movies, INHD/2, UHD (Or the occasional true HD movie shown on TNT-HD or one of the network HD channels), until TWC graces us with some more HD channel options (The Movie Channel, Cinemax, and Starz!, in particular offer HD versions of their channels which Time Warner has yet to offer to us).
> 
> 
> [Admittedly, despite the few choices of HD movie channels, there still seems to be plenty of quality HD movie content on each month that I am interested in watching -- it is rare that I will ever have extra free space on my 8300HD! This is mostly thanks to the quality and variety of stuff on HBO, Sho, and especially HDNet Movies which always has interesting and quality stuff in rotation.]




Sorry to drag out this old post (and slightly off topic), but just trying to confirm if this concept would also pertain to the On Demand movies as well. I purchased the Wide version of "The Departed" over the weekend and the picture I got had black bars on top and bottom and also had the pillar bars left and right that you get with 4:3 programming. My cable box is set for 16:9 output. Upon further research I found that this movie is filmed at 2.40 aspect ratio, so I guess that accounts for the black bars on top and bottom. However, I thought since it was specifically identified as being the "Wide Version" that it would have filled my screen horizontally (same as if I was using the DVD). Guess not, eh?


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBBO3314* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone getting a bad reception on MSG during live events everytime I watch the knicks i get a fuzziness popping in and out. this is the only channel this happens on im located in far rockaway queens



Now that you *mentioned* it, I noticed that fuzziness on last night's knicks game, too...i toned down the brighness level and that SEEMED to help, at least in a cosmetic way. I've also wondered what people thought of the RANGERS games on MSG HD? Why does the ice always look kinda dirty and gray to me on the farther away shots (not nearly as bad on the closeups)?? Anyone else know what i'm referring to??


----------



## pgershon

Is there a listing of the TWC clear QAM line-up anywhere. I am using EyeTV and see the networks, but that seems to be about it. Does TBS and/or TNT come in anywhere?


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pgershon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is there a listing of the TWC clear QAM line-up anywhere. I am using EyeTV and see the networks, but that seems to be about it. Does TBS and/or TNT come in anywhere?



Nah, you're going to get just the networks and nothing else in clear QAM. If you want anything else, you'll need a CableCARD capable QAM tuner.


----------



## AndyHDTV

from the twc website:

http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...elchanges.html 


"March 29: MTV Desi, MTV Chi and MTV K will not be added as previously announced due to the discontinuance of these services by MTV; and WWOR HD will be added to channel 709 and Universal HD will be moved to channel 740."

-

-

-

MHD is still going to launch in S.I. on channel 718 (March 29th)


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> from the twc website:
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...elchanges.html
> 
> 
> "March 29: MTV Desi, MTV Chi and MTV K will not be added as previously announced due to the discontinuance of these services by MTV; and WWOR HD will be added to channel 709 and Universal HD will be moved to channel 740."
> 
> -
> 
> -
> 
> -
> 
> MHD is still going to launch in S.I. on channel 718 (March 29th)



This interesting, and it's about time Time Warner added some other place to find out about channel changes that is not the Weather Channel crawl!


Beyond what is listed above, I wonder if anyone noticed this on the page:


"...we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services in the near future:

Chinese Channel, Chinese Cinema, Great American Country On Demand, Greek Channel, HGTV, HITN, RTVi, The Arabic Channel, TV Polonia with Polskie Radio, and WABC."


OK -- I don't really care about any Chinese, Greek Arabic, or Polish channels.....but the last one made me do a doubletake -- WABC??????


Not again -- this seems to happen every couple of years -- Time Warner and Disney Corp get in a fight over whether they're allowed to carry the local ABC affiliate!!!!


Ugh....


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdog5775* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sorry to drag out this old post (and slightly off topic), but just trying to confirm if this concept would also pertain to the On Demand movies as well. I purchased the Wide version of "The Departed" over the weekend and the picture I got had black bars on top and bottom and also had the pillar bars left and right that you get with 4:3 programming. My cable box is set for 16:9 output. Upon further research I found that this movie is filmed at 2.40 aspect ratio, so I guess that accounts for the black bars on top and bottom. However, I thought since it was specifically identified as being the "Wide Version" that it would have filled my screen horizontally (same as if I was using the DVD). Guess not, eh?



As I define it, you made a PPV purchase to see Departed. AFAIK, none of the PPV channels will do HD, so they ARE SD channels. Which is why you get the side bars. They showed it in widescreen format, so that got you the bars top and bottom. The Zoom function is useful for this.


But the essential point is that none of the PPV things seem to be done in HD.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> from the twc website:
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...elchanges.html
> 
> 
> "March 29: MTV Desi, MTV Chi and MTV K will not be added as previously announced due to the discontinuance of these services by MTV; and WWOR HD will be added to channel 709 and Universal HD will be moved to channel 740."
> 
> -
> 
> -
> 
> -
> 
> MHD is still going to launch in S.I. on channel 718 (March 29th)



Frak, WWOR HD is about the LAST channel I'd want. No replacement for InHD2, UnHD being moved far away from the bunching of HD channels (uh, why not move it to 715, 716, 717, 718 or 722), lose 13 World, this sucks.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This interesting, and it's about time Time Warner added some other place to find out about channel changes that is not the Weather Channel crawl!
> 
> 
> Beyond what is listed above, I wonder if anyone noticed this on the page:
> 
> 
> "...we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services in the near future:
> 
> Chinese Channel, Chinese Cinema, Great American Country On Demand, Greek Channel, HGTV, HITN, RTVi, The Arabic Channel, TV Polonia with Polskie Radio, and WABC."
> 
> 
> OK -- I don't really care about any Chinese, Greek Arabic, or Polish channels.....but the last one made me do a doubletake -- WABC??????
> 
> 
> Not again -- this seems to happen every couple of years -- Time Warner and Disney Corp get in a fight over whether they're allowed to carry the local ABC affiliate!!!!
> 
> 
> Ugh....



i dont know when WABC might go off the air, but it might be apart of that large deal with disney. maybe we can finally get ESPN2hd and others.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not again -- this seems to happen every couple of years -- Time Warner and Disney Corp get in a fight over whether they're allowed to carry the local ABC affiliate!!!!



Interesting timing for ABC with their franchise show, _Dancing With The Stars,_ just starting up again.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Frak, WWOR HD is about the LAST channel I'd want. No replacement for InHD2, UnHD being moved far away from the bunching of HD channels (uh, why not move it to 715, 716, 717, 718 or 722), lose 13 World, this sucks.



I wonder if the channel numbers that you suggest are not all already "slotted"/reserved for something coming in the future?


715 I believe is slotted for the coming Spanish PBS WNET subchannel....718 is slotted for MHD....Maybe they've already slotted TMC-HD and others (for when the bandwidth opens up)? A&E HD? Just thinking about what channels TWC already has contracts for.


If/when they ever complete an ESPN2-HD deal....I'd imagine that will wind up on 726....


Just speculation....


Scott


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I wonder if the channel numbers that you suggest are not all already "slotted"/reserved for something coming in the future?
> 
> 
> 715 I believe is slotted for the coming Spanish PBS WNET subchannel....718 is slotted for MHD....Maybe they've already slotted TMC-HD and others (for when the bandwidth opens up)? A&E HD? Just thinking about what channels TWC already has contracts for.
> 
> 
> If/when they ever complete an ESPN2-HD deal....I'd imagine that will wind up on 726....
> 
> 
> Just speculation....
> 
> 
> Scott




The new/replacement WNET Spanish subchannel is already up (in the 800s - i think something like 812)


----------



## gdog5775




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As I define it, you made a PPV purchase to see Departed. AFAIK, none of the PPV channels will do HD, so they ARE SD channels. Which is why you get the side bars. They showed it in widescreen format, so that got you the bars top and bottom. The Zoom function is useful for this.
> 
> 
> But the essential point is that none of the PPV things seem to be done in HD.



Thanks _Guy...I will give the Zoom a try next time. Otherwise I don't think I will be using the PPV much anymore until they get the HD format out there. Probably shouldn't hold my breath though....


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdog5775* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks _Guy...I will give the Zoom a try next time. Otherwise I don't think I will be using the PPV much anymore until they get the HD format out there. Probably shouldn't hold my breath though....



The whole PPV system is a *waste*, in terms of getting any of it in HD.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Frak, WWOR HD is about the LAST channel I'd want. No replacement for InHD2, UnHD being moved far away from the bunching of HD channels (uh, why not move it to 715, 716, 717, 718 or 722), lose 13 World, this sucks.



I am with you, why place it so high? Universal is still a freebie so it should be joined with all he other freebies. But then again why is SNY 741. I guess a realignment will be happening next year. WWORHD yeah, I say with little celebrating. At least the majority of Yankee games will be in HD this year. 81 home and which ever away ones they plan in Enhanced, which really didn't look that bad. Are the Saturday games in HD?

I am shocked that SI is getting a HD station beore wide distrubution for NY/NJ TWC customers. I thought All TWC in this area had the same channels.


Did you hear that "Frak" will be added to webster? The networks are amazed that the FCC has let this word go for so long. They know it has a bad meaning.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

I thought it was a smart move to put HD channels into a "series" of channel numbers. BUT, they cocked that up by adding in a bunch for SD channels breaking up the flow. Idiots.


I thought it was damn clever for the BSG guys to invent this word "frak." ALL folks swear... so here we can have folks "swearing" without using the verboten word. Which is 100% aimed at that segment of our population that gets their panties in a bunch... AND wants to legislate what I can and can't hear. Motherfrakkers the lot of them!


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I thought it was a smart move to put HD channels into a "series" of channel numbers. BUT, they cocked that up by adding in a bunch for SD channels breaking up the flow. Idiots.



The only SD channels breaking up the HD channels are only subchannels of the HD channels. So the only SD channels there are subchannels of the broadcast networks -- NBC, ABC, and PBS. Sort of like OTA 4.1,4.2,4.3, etc. I guess they figured that they should keep them somewhere in the general range of their "parent" channels.


Still not an excuse.


----------



## Uptown193

Hey does anyone know if TWC offers the National Geographic Channel in HD in manhattan?


Alos how do I change the colors of the Menu Screen???, I know it can be done b/c i did it before?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Uptown193* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey does anyone know if TWC offers the National Geographic Channel in HD in manhattan?
> 
> 
> Alos how do I change the colors of the Menu Screen???, I know it can be done b/c i did it before?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



TWC does not offer NGC-HD in Manhattan.


There is no way to change the colors of the menu screen (or the sidebars) on the 8300-HD DVRs. I know that some non-dvr model cable boxes do allow for both of these functions.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The only SD channels breaking up the HD channels are only subchannels of the HD channels. So the only SD channels there are subchannels of the broadcast networks -- NBC, ABC, and PBS. Sort of like OTA 4.1,4.2,4.3, etc. I guess they figured that they should keep them somewhere in the general range of their "parent" channels.
> 
> 
> Still not an excuse.



That is a good catch, I didn't think of that until I read it. But they do have a lot of open spots in the lower numbers that could have been used.


Did anyone notice on their channel switches article that WABC was listed? Are we going to have a Texas moment in NYC? I hope not. That would be horrible. This isn't the city to play those "networks wants money" games. This is a big network and they get paid a lot of money to broadcast on TWC, to want more money to give us the opportunity to watch in HD and see weather when we need it. Is just crazy talk.


----------



## UnnDunn

Well, WABC is an OTA network, so isn't TWC required to carry it?


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, WABC is an OTA network, so isn't TWC required to carry it?



No, and it was removed once in the past (5+ years ago) during negotiations between TWC & Disney (WABC) Corp. Of course, a huge uproar ensued, with even Mayor Guliani getting involved in the fray, and things got settled after a few days of no WABC.


My guess is that TWC will need to weigh their options carefully -- a public uproar vs. monetary/contract issues with Disney....


If I recall, last time the issue was that Disney Corp wanted the Disney Channel to be on the Standard Tier, but at the time it was a paid premium (ala HBO, Showtime, etc.) Disney threatened to withhold TWC's license to carry WABC until the contract was settled! Guess who won?










Scott


----------



## Uptown193




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> TWC does not offer NGC-HD in Manhattan.
> 
> 
> There is no way to change the colors of the menu screen (or the sidebars) on the 8300-HD DVRs. I know that some non-dvr model cable boxes do allow for both of these functions.




damn man thats sucks i love those type of tv shows especially in HD. Oh yea your right I remember it was the SD cable box i changed the color on.


Is there a new HD cable box coming out anytime soon, maybe in black? silver is so 90's.


----------



## holl_ands

Black??? Black is just soooooo 80's.....


I vote we go back to the 70's GOLD look....except now with tarnish free coatings....


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holl_ands* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Black??? Black is just soooooo 80's.....
> 
> 
> I vote we go back to the 70's GOLD look....except now with tarnish free coatings....










Agree, black is 80's... and I can never see anything on it because it's sooo dark.


I remember seeing the first black components back in the day thinking how cool they looked but they really are impractical especially when you get older and your eyes aren't as good. Gold sounds good to me.


----------



## holl_ands

Ditto.....I frequentlly use a superbright LED flashlight to "find" those pesky few buttons that

somehow never made it to the R/C (like 5.1 discrete analog input select).


And why can't they make the tiny equipment displays visible from normal viewing distances

(e.g. AV Receiver & DVD/SACD/DVD-Audio Player)

Not everything is (or should be) displayed through the HDTV....


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, WABC is an OTA network, so isn't TWC required to carry it?



Scott explained what happened last time, but just to add a bit of background information, TWC is only required to carry some OTA channels.


Basically, an OTA channel has a choice of designating itself either as "must carry" or "can carry."


If they designate themselves as "must carry," all cable companies within their broadcast area must carry the channel, but they have to allow all cable companies to carry the channel without paying for it. That is, they can't extort extra revenue from cable companies.


If they designate themselves as "can carry," the cable companies are free to choose whether or not they carry the channel, and the channel is allowed to charge the cable company for the opportunity to carry the channel.


Generally, in a big market like NYC, the major networks designate themselves as "can carry," then extort money (and/or carriage of corporate sibling channels) from the cable companies. As the situation with WABC demonstrated, the customers don't have much tolerance for the cable company not carrying the major broadcast networks, which gives the OTA channels that people really want to see a major edge in negotiations.


Channels with less demand (I would guess that 55 and PAX fall in this category) can designate themselves as "must carry," which gets them exposure to the entire cable subscriber base without them having to give up anything to the cable companies.


In other words, the system is set up so that the cable companies can get screwed on both ends, paying for channels that should be free and being forced to carry channels people might not want to watch...

-JMP


----------



## nuttyinnyc

To Continue Scott's explantion is, ABC is broadcast OTA. Cable companies have aggreements to carry all over the air channels. But That was before HD and digital to that matter. They big guys have three channels now and are want a piece of that pie more and more. So does TWC, no bodiy is innocent during these contarct's. The aggreement with ABC, CBS, Fox, and NBC. Only the main TV locals, reach a non-payment aggreement. In return the mjors get commercial time and TWC or other Cable companies get commercial time in return. Some how this does even up with slight donations here and there. The on going issues was the deal was for one digital signal which might include ex: WABC, WABCDT , ABCnow, abc weather. It did not include a sperate HD signal HD. This just gets into the money phase of , where is my cut? The networks are now paying more to air the comercials because the are sending it twice. The cable componies think that should get paid for these channels that if it is making an unrelated profit. ABC will be the culprit for this battle because If I read correctly NBC Signed their aggreeement early because they knew what was coming and last time I checked the are looking to have 4 or 5 HD networks during the next year. Fox did the same thing.

Do I think it is wrong for TWC hold us out on a limb while they quable? Yes

Do I think ABC should be seeking extra for a free channel?

The Bottom line is they both want the money to somehow bled from our already bloody fingers.

As long as they are smart enough to know they have an ABC deal in place and we don't lose the station full time that it would be so bad. It might be SD for a couple of weeks but it it better then missing shows during sweeps,


----------



## hengy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just checked up on all the HD frequencies with diagnostic mode, and here is what's currently going on...
> 
> 
> Freq Program # Channel #
> 
> 597 1 724 HDNet
> 
> 597 2 723 HDNetMovies
> 
> 597 3 725 ESPN-HD
> 
> 597 4 ----
> 
> 603 1 706 DiscoveryHD
> 
> 603 2 710 TNT HD
> 
> 603 3 712 MSG HD (?)
> 
> 603 4 ----
> 
> 633 1 741 SNY HD
> 
> 633 2 ----
> 
> 633 3 ----
> 
> 633 4 ----
> 
> 639 1 721 InHD
> 
> 639 2 722 InHD2
> 
> 639 3 708 YES HD (?)
> 
> 639 4 ----
> 
> 669 1 ----
> 
> 669 2 705 WNYW HD
> 
> 669 3 711 WPIX HD
> 
> 669 4 WPIX-2 (TheTube) - SD
> 
> 675 1 704 WNBC HD
> 
> 675 2 707 WABC HD
> 
> 675 3 731 NBC+ - SD
> 
> 675 4 732 NBC4.4 - SD
> 
> 675 15 729 WABCNow - SD
> 
> 675 16 730 WABC+ - SD
> 
> 681 1 702 WCBS HD
> 
> 681 2 713 WNET HD
> 
> 681 3 714 Kids13 - SD
> 
> 681 4 715 13World - SD
> 
> 693 1 703 SHO HD
> 
> 693 2 701 HBO HD
> 
> 693 3 HBO/Max OnDmnd Info - SD
> 
> 693 4 709 UniversalHD



I just started to use a HDHomerun. Does your numbers relate to this format?


Channel: us-cable:80, us-irc:80 ---not sure what these would be

; Frequency: 561000000

; Modulation: qam256

; Program: 1

; Description: WPVIDT

*88-1 2 qam256:561000000 1*


This is for channel mapping. For example would Universal HD be

*88-1 2(my numbers) qam256:693000000 4*


----------



## timewaster

Haven't been following this thread for a while...

have they enabled the HDMI output yet on the 8300 box?


If yes, are there any issues with it?


----------



## neneloco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timewaster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Haven't been following this thread for a while...
> 
> have they enabled the HDMI output yet on the 8300 box?
> 
> 
> If yes, are there any issues with it?



I have been using HDMI out in Staten Island for over a year.


I haven't noticed any problems except for tv screen going black at times when I switch from different resolutions. Box needs reboot when this happens.


Other than that I haven't noticed any problems.


----------



## TonyNYC

Same here.


I have been using the HDMI port on my 8300 and just keep the setting at 1080i for all the channels.


----------



## scott_bernstein

Over the weekend, was that the channel on frequency 639-2, that used to be INHD2 (and had some random INHD-related PPV content show up once or twice since, but was otherwise blank) has become a 2nd simulcast of TNT-HD. TNT-HD is still available on its original frequency, but now is also on this frequency as well. I wonder if they're finally prepping the channel slot for something new?


Keep your eyes peeled on this frequency.


Scott


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Over the weekend, was that the channel on frequency 639-2, that used to be INHD2 (and had some random INHD-related PPV content show up once or twice since, but was otherwise blank) has become a 2nd simulcast of TNT-HD. TNT-HD is still available on its original frequency, but now is also on this frequency as well. I wonder if they're finally prepping the channel slot for something new?
> 
> 
> Keep your eyes peeled on this frequency.
> 
> 
> Scott



that's weird that TNT-HD was also put on that Frequency. It serves no purpose.

I will observe it over the next couple days.


I think that MY9-HD might be added either at 639-2 or 669-1.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Over the weekend, was that the channel on frequency 639-2, that used to be INHD2 (and had some random INHD-related PPV content show up once or twice since, but was otherwise blank) has become a 2nd simulcast of TNT-HD. TNT-HD is still available on its original frequency, but now is also on this frequency as well. I wonder if they're finally prepping the channel slot for something new?
> 
> 
> Keep your eyes peeled on this frequency.
> 
> 
> Scott



Well, there ARE quite a few of us that don't have a QAM equipped display (trust me, any upgrade set I get WILL have one), so we're certainly trusting YOU to keep us informed !


The strongest rumor SEEMS to be that we're about to get MyNine (how many Sept. Yankee games will they carry in HD?). Not so sure it means anything about which QAM frequency is used, I don't think THAT tells us much of anything about available bandwidth.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ..how many Sept. Yankee games will they carry in HD ...



Since YES is giving us _ALL_ Yankees games in HD this year and they produce the MY9 games, I believe it's safe to say that MY9HD will be giving us HD Yankees games.


I think the only Yankees games that might not be in HD will be the FOX network games but I'm not sure whether or not they are finally full HD for the regular season or if they're going to give us another year of wide screen bogus vision.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timewaster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Haven't been following this thread for a while...
> 
> have they enabled the HDMI output yet on the 8300 box?
> 
> 
> If yes, are there any issues with it?



The HDMI output works fine WHEN connected directly to an HDMI display. The problem is that the 8300 doesn't always work correctly when connected through an AV receiver and then to a display. Scientific Atlanta has provided cable providers with the necessary firmware to correct this problem, but whether they implement it is another story. I've been holding off on purchasing a new receiver until TWC corrects this problem. That, and I'm waiting for the new Denon 3808 with 4 HDMI 1.3 inputs due out in July.


----------



## vincentnyc

Quick question...I see some of u folks that have a digital box like the 8300 from twc nyc and still unable to get MY9-HD aka WWOR HD channel. I don't blame some of u for not wanting this channel. I stop watching this channel like 2 yrs ago cuz of all the ghetto "*******" sitcom during primetime. Don't get me wrong but that aint my cup of tea. But I would still like to get this channel for hd baseball Yankees and mets and NY giants game.


well I bought a Samsung hd tuner and did a quick scan and was able to get these regular OTA hd channel like cbs hd, NBC hd, fox hd, ABC hd, wpix hd and pbs hd. But I wasn't not able to get WWOR HD aka MYnine hd.


I was able to get WWOR HD aka MYnine hd when I use an indoor antenna but I decided to get return the antenna and use the cable signal since it has more consistant reception (no dropout).


So my question is this, is twc purposely not giving us wworhd channel? If so why? And when are they gonna give it to us?


----------



## HDTV Dude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vincentnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't blame some of u for not wanting this channel. I stop watching this channel like 2 yrs ago cuz of all the ghetto "*******" sitcom during primetime. Don't get me wrong but that aint my cup of tea.




Don't get you wrong? I think your words speak out loud and clear.


----------



## vincentnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV Dude* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Don't get you wrong? I think your words speak out loud and clear.



Don't try to miscontruet thing here pal. I'm sure others don't like this channel cuz of the same reason but are afraid to voice it.


Not only the channel do racial profiling of blacks but the majority of the sitcoms are black like 4 out of 5 sitcoms. And those sitcoms aren't like bill cosby but are unfunny and stereotype of blacks trying to act like they live in the ghetto.


But I'm done arguing with u HDTV guy. I'll put u in my ignore list.


Back to my original questions. Any1 here able to pick up WWOR HD channel here thru the cable signal?


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vincentnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't blame some of u for not wanting this channel. I stop watching this channel like 2 yrs ago cuz of all the ghetto "*******" sitcom during primetime. Don't get me wrong but that aint my cup of tea.
> 
> 
> So my question is this, is twc purposely not giving us wworhd channel? If so why? And when are they gonna give it to us?



1. whoa!


2. read back a page or 2 and you'll get your answer


----------



## vincentnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 2. read back a page or 2 and you'll get your answer



Yeah I did read a page or 2 back. But still can't find my answer. U won't have the post # by any chance?


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, there ARE quite a few of us that don't have a QAM equipped display (trust me, any upgrade set I get WILL have one), so we're certainly trusting YOU to keep us informed !
> 
> 
> The strongest rumor SEEMS to be that we're about to get MyNine (how many Sept. Yankee games will they carry in HD?). Not so sure it means anything about which QAM frequency is used, I don't think THAT tells us much of anything about available bandwidth.



Actually I don't have a QAM-enabled TV -- I tested the frequencies by going to ch. 721, hitting the Diagnostic menu, going to "tuning" menu and upping the value (I forget which one it was) from a 1 to a 2.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vincentnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Back to my original questions. Any1 here able to pick up WWOR HD channel here thru the cable signal?



Simply, it's not on our system yet, but it's coming in 2 days.


See here:
http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...elchanges.html


----------



## vincentnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Simply, it's not on our system yet, but it's coming in 2 days.
> 
> 
> See here:
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...elchanges.html



Thx for ur answer. I will do a rescan on my Samsung 260 box on thurs. then to see if I can pick up this channel. Will report back in a couple of days.


----------



## Berk32

FYI.... UPN no longer exists.


WWOR no longer has any of that stuff you were talking about.

(but it does have the Yankees roughly once a week)


the national network that WWOR is now affiliated with in primetime is "MyNetworkTV", which has recently changed its format to a variety of shows and movies (mostly HD)


----------



## HDTV Dude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vincentnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Don't try to miscontruet thing here pal. I'm sure others don't like this channel cuz of the same reason but are afraid to voice it.
> 
> 
> Not only the channel do racial profiling of blacks but the majority of the sitcoms are black like 4 out of 5 sitcoms. And those sitcoms aren't like bill cosby but are unfunny and stereotype of blacks trying to act like they live in the ghetto.
> 
> 
> But I'm done arguing with u HDTV guy. I'll put u in my ignore list.
> 
> 
> Back to my original questions. Any1 here able to pick up WWOR HD channel here thru the cable signal?




No argument here... I don't see how saying "your words speak out loud and clear' is an attempt to misconstrue its meaning. I just believe your choice of words in explaining how you feel about the channel were insensitive and if you choose to ignore me so be it.


----------



## AndyHDTV

I'm getting WWOR-SD (MY9-SD)

Don't know why

on freq: 639

program number: 1


----------



## vincentnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> FYI.... UPN no longer exists.
> 
> 
> WWOR no longer has any of that stuff you were talking about.
> 
> (but it does have the Yankees roughly once a week)
> 
> 
> the national network that WWOR is now affiliated with in primetime is "MyNetworkTV", which has recently changed its format to a variety of shows and movies (mostly HD)




thx for clearing it up....yeah..i do notice now there are more diverse shows in this channel now compare back then when upn was in charge. i may give this channel a try if im able to pick it up on thurs.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm getting WWOR-SD (MY9-SD)
> 
> Don't know why
> 
> on freq: 639
> 
> program number: 1



maybe its actually the WNYW-HD subchannel


----------



## vincentnyc

ok...any1 here that also have a standalone hd tuner w/ ur tv or like mine samsung 260 hd tuner. it detected 300 cable channels...but it was only able get 1-2 (CBS_HD), 1-4 (NBC_HD), 1-4 (E1_4 aka the tube), 1-5 (WNYW_DT), 1-7 (WABC_HD, 1-11 (WPIX_HD), 1-13 (WNET_HD), 1-14 (PBS_KID), 1-15 (WNET_WR AKA spanish pbs), 1-28 (WNBC_4.1 aka nbc sd), 1-29 (WNBC_we), 1-30 (WABC_SD).


then it go from 80-1, 80-3, 80-5...80-27...82-1, 82-2, etc. etc. and finally end to 131-16.


i remember going to one of the 80-1 or something it i was able to pick up the otb horse racing channel even though there wasn't any label next to the channel unlike 1-2 (cbs hd) on my channel guide.


any1 here know other channels i can get or i should try on my samsung 260 to see if i can view more hd channel? i dont want to go thru all 300 one by one until i found one.


i know if i want to get starz hd, hbo hd..i will have to pay $10 more. but right now i dont have a digital box from twc nyc...and i dont want to rent it from them. but do i have to rent it in order to get starz hd, hbo hd? or i can use my exisiting samsung hd tuner? if yes...how is my samsung able to descramble those channel then once i start paying for those premium channels?


----------



## Berk32

Just went thru the HD Channel QAM frequencies....


Interestingly, Cinemax-HD actually now shows up twice... WWOR seems to have a placeholder ready to go... and INHD has been completely separated from the rest.



Starting 10/30/06 Current (3/25/07)

Freq Program # Channel # Channel #


585 45 ---- 721 InHD


597 1 724 HDNet 724 HDNet

597 2 723 HDNetMovies 723 HDNetMovies

597 3 720 Starz HD 720 Starz HD

597 4 ---- ----

603 1 706 DiscoveryHD 706 DiscoveryHD

603 2 710 TNT HD 719 Cinemax HD

603 3 712 MSG HD 712 MSG HD

603 4 ---- ----

633 1 741 SNY HD 741 SNY HD

633 2 708 YES HD 708 YES HD

633 3 725 ESPN HD 725 ESPN HD

633 4 ---- ----

639 1 721 InHD *** WWOR

639 2 722 InHD2 710 TNT HD

639 3 719 Cinemax HD 719 Cinemax HD

639 4 ---- ----

669 1 ---- ----

669 2 705 WNYW HD 705 WNYW HD

669 3 711 WPIX HD 711 WPIX HD

669 4 WPIX-2 (TheTube) WPIX-2 (TheTube)

675 1 704 WNBC HD 704 WNBC HD

675 2 707 WABC HD 707 WABC HD

675 3 731 NBC+ 731 NBC+

675 4 732 NBC4.4 732 NBC4.4

675 15 729 WABCNow 729 WABCNow

675 16 730 WABC+ 730 WABC+

681 1 702 WCBS HD 702 WCBS HD

681 2 713 WNET HD 713 WNET HD

681 3 714 Kids13 714 Kids13

681 4 715 13World 812 VMe

693 1 703 SHO HD 703 SHO HD

693 2 701 HBO HD 701 HBO HD

693 3 HBO/Max OnDmnd Info HBO/Max OnDmnd Info

693 4 709 UHD 709 UHD


----------



## vincentnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just went thru the HD Channel QAM frequencies....
> 
> 
> Interestingly, Cinemax-HD actually now shows up twice... WWOR seems to have a placeholder ready to go... and INHD has been completely separated from the rest.
> 
> 
> 
> Starting 10/30/06 Current (3/25/07)
> 
> Freq Program # Channel # Channel #
> 
> 
> 585 45 ---- 721 InHD
> 
> 
> 597 1 724 HDNet 724 HDNet
> 
> 597 2 723 HDNetMovies 723 HDNetMovies
> 
> 597 3 720 Starz HD 720 Starz HD
> 
> 597 4 ---- ----
> 
> 603 1 706 DiscoveryHD 706 DiscoveryHD
> 
> 603 2 710 TNT HD 719 Cinemax HD
> 
> 603 3 712 MSG HD 712 MSG HD
> 
> 603 4 ---- ----
> 
> 633 1 741 SNY HD 741 SNY HD
> 
> 633 2 708 YES HD 708 YES HD
> 
> 633 3 725 ESPN HD 725 ESPN HD
> 
> 633 4 ---- ----
> 
> 639 1 721 InHD *** WWOR
> 
> 639 2 722 InHD2 710 TNT HD
> 
> 639 3 719 Cinemax HD 719 Cinemax HD
> 
> 639 4 ---- ----
> 
> 669 1 ---- ----
> 
> 669 2 705 WNYW HD 705 WNYW HD
> 
> 669 3 711 WPIX HD 711 WPIX HD
> 
> 669 4 WPIX-2 (TheTube) WPIX-2 (TheTube)
> 
> 675 1 704 WNBC HD 704 WNBC HD
> 
> 675 2 707 WABC HD 707 WABC HD
> 
> 675 3 731 NBC+ 731 NBC+
> 
> 675 4 732 NBC4.4 732 NBC4.4
> 
> 675 15 729 WABCNow 729 WABCNow
> 
> 675 16 730 WABC+ 730 WABC+
> 
> 681 1 702 WCBS HD 702 WCBS HD
> 
> 681 2 713 WNET HD 713 WNET HD
> 
> 681 3 714 Kids13 714 Kids13
> 
> 681 4 715 13World 812 VMe
> 
> 693 1 703 SHO HD 703 SHO HD
> 
> 693 2 701 HBO HD 701 HBO HD
> 
> 693 3 HBO/Max OnDmnd Info HBO/Max OnDmnd Info
> 
> 693 4 709 UHD 709 UHD



hmmmm...ur channel go up to 700's...are u using a twc digital box? if yes...then i guess i will need to rent a box from them in order to get channel like hbo hd and other premium channe since my samsung only goes up to 131 channell? but i notice wnbc hd for u is 704 is nbc hd, 707 abc hd which is equivalent to my 1-4 and 1-7...so i guess im able to get starz hd, hbo hd w/o a digital box then?


twc just need to enable the signal for me and my samsung box will descramble it? correct?


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vincentnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> hmmmm...ur channel go up to 700's...



their not channels, their CAM Frequencies!


----------



## vincentnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> their not channels, their CAM Frequencies!



so do u have a qam tuner with ur tv or u using a digital box from twc nyc? if so what channel are ur abc hd, nbc hd, pbs hd etc etc. then?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Since YES is giving us _ALL_ Yankees games in HD this year and they produce the MY9 games, I believe it's safe to say that MY9HD will be giving us HD Yankees games.
> 
> 
> I think the only Yankees games that might not be in HD will be the FOX network games but I'm not sure whether or not they are finally full HD for the regular season or if they're going to give us another year of wide screen bogus vision.



I heard that claim by YES. Maybe it's cynical, but I have a LOT of trouble believing this. ALL AWAY games on YES are going to be in HD?


Generally speaking, I have found FOX to never have a local team game NOT in HD. CBS seems to effectively always air Jets game in SD, home or away. Do NBC or ESPN have any play w/Yankee games?


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Good for my buds on SI, but I am pretty pissed that it seems they will be getting A&E HD, and MHD, AND FSNY HD in the next two days. 3 HD channels we will NOT be getting in the rest of the city. Are they paying more to get 3 additional channels? I think not.


Those of us unable to get these channels should bloody well get some form of rebate!

http://www.tvpredictions.com/twsports032807.htm


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do NBC or ESPN have any play w/Yankee games?



ESPN does the Sunday night Baseball. They've been doing them in HD for a while now.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I heard that claim by YES. Maybe it's cynical, but I have a LOT of trouble believing this. ALL AWAY games on YES are going to be in HD?



I understand your feelings towards TWC but I think this is true. We will have ALL Yankees games in HD.









Except, as I said, maybe not on FOX.

http://www.yesnetwork.com/promos/YESHD/index.jsp


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Fair enough, I thought they had SOME involvement. I have "pooped into" ESPN HD from time to time, my impression is the ONLY HD content is the MNF games; the only other nighttime stuff I see there is college basketball and the few times I've checked that out, it's all SD.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I understand your feelings towards TWC but I think this is true. We will have ALL Yankees games in HD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except, as I said, maybe not on FOX.
> 
> http://www.yesnetwork.com/promos/YESHD/index.jsp



I don't buy it. Let me add =my= cynicism to this thread, too. I read the quote from the YES promo page, and my "BS" detector tells me what they REALLY mean by this promo statement is, we'll get that "enhanced definition" crap on the road games...not *true* HD by *any* stretch, but better pic quality than SD. But that's basically what we got on the road games last year, ANYWAY, except for games in BOS, which WERE in true HD.


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't buy it. Let me add =my= cynicism to this thread, too. I read the quote from the YES promo page, and my "BS" detector tells me what they REALLY mean by this promo statement is, we'll get that "enhanced definition" crap on the road games...not *true* HD by *any* stretch, but better pic quality than SD. But that's basically what we got on the road games last year, ANYWAY, except for games in BOS, which WERE in true HD.



Well I don't think they would make that statement if it weren't true. Last season they did road games in Toronto and Baltimore in HD, and maybe other cities that I don't remember right now. There's no reason to doubt that they aren't ready to do all road games in HD, IMO.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Good for my buds on SI, but I am pretty pissed that it seems they will be getting A&E HD, and MHD, AND FSNY HD in the next two days. 3 HD channels we will NOT be getting in the rest of the city. Are they paying more to get 3 additional channels? I think not.
> 
> 
> Those of us unable to get these channels should bloody well get some form of rebate!
> 
> http://www.tvpredictions.com/twsports032807.htm



wow, I'm jealous. SI gets 4 HD channels and the rest of us get 1!


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vincentnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> so do u have a qam tuner with ur tv or u using a digital box from twc nyc? if so what channel are ur abc hd, nbc hd, pbs hd etc etc. then?



I have a cam tuner in my TV, but have been using my TWC STB to acces the hidden content & pre launch content.


----------



## QMAN71

MTV-HD is up on 718 in diagnostic mode here in SI. I haven't heard anything about A&E-HD and FSNY-HD being added though.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *QMAN71* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> MTV-HD is up on 718 in diagnostic mode here in SI. I haven't heard anything about A&E-HD and FSNY-HD being added though.



Is there any way that you can go into the diagnostic mode and under the TUNING menu, post the FREQUENCY & program number for this channel?


Thanks,

Scott


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is there any way that you can go into the diagnostic mode and under the TUNING menu, post the FREQUENCY & program number for this channel?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Scott



MHD was never announced for the rest of us, JUST SI.

So u probably won't find it in the city. YET


----------



## Berk32

FYI... Saturday MLB on FOX will be "mostly" HD, according to FOX (which is a huge lead up from nothing previously) - assume every "top" game along with many #2 games will be HD - and the Yankees will be the top game most weeks they are on FOX....


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> FYI... Saturday MLB on FOX will be "mostly" HD, according to FOX (which is a huge lead up from nothing previously) - assume every "top" game along with many #2 games will be HD - and the Yankees will be the top game most weeks they are on FOX....



Thanks,







that's good news, long over due. It's about time FOX gave us regular season baseball in HD.


Speaking of FOX, off topic question, did anyone catch the NASCAR coverage this past weekend? I caught a few minutes here and there and man-oh-man-- the HD was glorious. They had HD cameras everywhere. It was like a video game.


Also, if you haven't watched it yet, the Planet Earth documentary on Discovery HD is awesome.


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is there any way that you can go into the diagnostic mode and under the TUNING menu, post the FREQUENCY & program number for this channel?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Scott



Freq: 579.000

Prog #: 001


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's good news, long over due. It's about time FOX gave us regular season baseball in HD.



The delay was probably because the Fox tv deal with MLB was expriing at the end of last season, and FOX dind't want to make the investment in weekly HD if baseball was going to stay with them.


----------



## vincentnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a cam tuner in my TV, but have been using my TWC STB to acces the hidden content & pre launch content.



so what channel is for u for cbs hd, nbc hd, fox hd, abc hd, wpix hd, and pbs hd? mine are 1-2,1-4,1-5,1-7, 1-11, 1-13.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *QMAN71* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Freq: 579.000
> 
> Prog #: 001



In Manhattan that's "Si-TV"


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vincentnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> so what channel is for u for cbs hd, nbc hd, fox hd, abc hd, wpix hd, and pbs hd? mine are 1-2,1-4,1-5,1-7, 1-11, 1-13.



I don't enter channels on the TWC STB.

I enter Frequency #'s and program #'s when I put the STB in Diagnostic mode.


----------



## AndyHDTV

I believe S.I. has a enormous amount of bandwidth.


we all have both Basic & Standard cable in analog which adds up to 80 analog channels.


S.I. recently eliminated their Standard analog channels leaving just Basic cable and that adds up to roughly 40 analog channels.


I think they have enough space to add 120 Hd channels and arrange their frequencies any way they want.


----------



## vincentnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't enter channels on the TWC STB.
> 
> I enter Frequency #'s and program #'s when I put the STB in Diagnostic mode.




why is that? why dont u use the channel number and use frequency #'s and program #'s on diagnostic mode?


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vincentnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> why is that? why dont u use the channel number and use frequency #'s and program #'s on diagnostic mode?



no

the channel #'s automatically dispalys when you tune to the frequency #'s and program #'s



try it.


----------



## vincentnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> no
> 
> the channel #'s automatically dispalys when you tune to the frequency #'s and program #'s
> 
> 
> 
> try it.



well my samsung tuner can only tune by channel...it goes by 1-2, 1-4, 1-5 etc. i dont see anywhere where i can tune by frequencies and program #'s.


anyway..is any1 able to get wwor hd today?


----------



## AndyHDTV

it's up on 709, but my box reads it as 720p.


I thought wwor-hd was 1080i.

might be another sd feed that my STB upconverted.


----------



## vincentnyc

ok did a quick scan on my samsung 260 hd tuner box..for std, hrc, iirc...and still can't get wworhd...wtf?


----------



## HDTV Dude

Did anyone in Staten Island get MHD?? I noticed that TWCNYC changed their website's new channel announcement for SI to getting only wwor HD like everyone else. I also noticed that TWC no longer wants to make it easy for us to access channel listings to other areas without having the zip code. It use to be you just clicked on whatever county or borough you wanted to compare yours with and it would come up and now it requires you to know the zip code.


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV Dude* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did anyone in Staten Island get MHD?? I noticed that TWCNYC changed their website's new channel announcement for SI to getting only wwor HD like everyone else. I also noticed that TWC no longer wants to make it easy for us to access channel listings to other areas without having the zip code. It use to be you just clicked on whatever county or borough you wanted to compare yours with and it would come up and now it requires you to know the zip code.



It was working for me in diagnostic mode last night, I won't be able to check it today until I get home from work.


----------



## FroggerJoe

Awesome!!! Mets/Cardinals Opening Night to be aired on ESPN2HD!!!! Oh wait....we don't get ESPN2HD!!! YAY TIME WARNER!!!!!


----------



## ob3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV Dude* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did anyone in Staten Island get MHD?? I noticed that TWCNYC changed their website's new channel announcement for SI to getting only wwor HD like everyone else....



I noticed MHD this morning, along with WWORHD when i went looking for Action Sports. I got into such a rut watching the same old channels, i never realized there were other HD channels past 725, or at least I didn't know they were being added.


A&E is new to me also... its nice to see additions ever since INHD2 was taken away.


I am in SI btw..


----------



## HDTV Dude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ob3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I noticed MHD this morning, along with WWORHD when i went looking for Action Sports. I got into such a rut watching the same old channels, i never realized there were other HD channels past 725, or at least I didn't know they were being added.
> 
> 
> A&E is new to me also... its nice to see additions ever since INHD2 was taken away.
> 
> 
> I am in SI btw..



Congrats to all in SI.... Hopefully, we too will get to see those two new HD channels added to our system soon although there's probably a few other channels that many others would prefer to see before them, like NGC HD, TMC HD & ESPN2 HD but then again "beggars can't be choosy".


----------



## rosscan

I've been getting nothing but 480i out of WWOR HD. MHD Looked great with the 2006 VMA's this morning. AE Works well too, CSI Was in HD, 720P. Haven't checked out FSNY Too much yet though.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Didn't I read here that 2 analog channels in NYC were recently shut down? Doesn't that mean bandwidth for 4+ HD channels?


Just checked, looked at my first series recording for UnHD... HA! It had been set for UnHD 709 and now I see it says "UnHD 740." Thank goodness it seems to work. STILL, I'd advise everyone to check their future recordings...


BTW, we might have gotten some channel called WWOR HD, and it did take the UnHD channel number over relegating a very good HD channel to the ghetto (in among a bunch of totally worthless SD channels), but we got another 480 station. It's only putting out 720 x 480 according to my TV. AND I swear it looks like bad SD, I've got tons of other SD channels that seem to have much better quality pictures.


So in NO WAY have we gotten another HD channel, all we got was a SD channel duplicated on a real HD channel's former channel number. It's all a deception. I wish I could go to Lincoln and testify about how TWC treats it's customers in other areas...


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rosscan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've been getting nothing but 480i out of WWOR HD. MHD Looked great with the 2006 VMA's this morning. AE Works well too, CSI Was in HD, 720P. Haven't checked out FSNY Too much yet though.



I noticed the same issue this morning -- an SD only signal on WWOR-HD (709). Does that channel even have HD programming? And can we test it during programming that's actually supposed to be HD?


Scott


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does that channel even have HD programming? And can we test it during programming that's actually supposed to be HD?
> 
> 
> Scott



I'm looking in today's NY Times television listings right now and they indicate whether or not a show is in HD and there is nothing listed tonight in prime time on WWOR as being in HD.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm looking in today's NY Times television listings right now and they indicate whether or not a show is in HD and there is nothing listed tonight in prime time on WWOR as being in HD.



Ugh. What a waste of a (an alleged, anyway) HD channel slot. :-(


----------



## UnnDunn

I've noticed that WWOR no longer advertises "In HD only on Optimum TV."


Now it says "The best HD in Primetime on Optimum TV" or something to that effect.


WWOR HD also has the UPN9 logo from way back (with the circle, triangle, square UPN logo.)


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ugh. What a waste of a (an alleged, anyway) HD channel slot. :-(



Agreed. UGH, what a disappointment! I'm currently "watching" (but not for long, believe me) The King of Queens. Just AWFUL, typical SD-quality crap goin' on here. Lovely. What ELSE is new?? ED for the Yankee games?? That's =my= prediction. Watch, just wait and see.


And i still don't believe even FOR A MOMENT that *all* Yankee road games will be on in widescreen true HD this season. I mean, doesn't that depend on what the HOME teams are showing, too?? I hope i'm WRONG about that, but i don't think i WILL be.


----------



## Berk32

obviously the only HD content on WWOR-HD will be during the 8-10pm slot (just like most of the OTA networks most days... that haven't recently added local news in HD)


The important part of WWOR-HD will be the weekly Yankee game.


Unfortunately.... it seems TWCNYC (At least in manhattan) is only sending the regular channel 9 480p SD feed. (which has already been available for a few days, as mentioned on the board earlier)



Tonight - The Negotiator is supposed ot be available in HD.... I wonder when TWC realizes its sending the wrong signal....


----------



## mabrym

For anyone here who has a 50 inch or so RPTV, or DLP, or just any set really, what kind of quality are you getting? For me on INHD and HDNET, even HBO and Showtime a lot of times, I'm getting all kinds of artifacts on my picture. At first I thought it might be screen door or silk screen effect, and maybe it is, but it seems worse. Those effects are usually relatively minor and only on backgrounds, it's all over the screen for me. Really bad and I don't think it's my set, it's 2 months old and I just had it professionally calibrated. And I don't get this on all channes, usually it's movies.


I wonder if getting a new box might help, I'm going to do that anyway tomorrow at 23rd St, do they still have firewire boxes, or anything newer than the SA8300 I have now?


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...BTW, we might have gotten some channel called WWOR HD, and it did take the UnHD channel number over relegating a very good HD channel to the ghetto (i*n among a bunch of totally worthless SD channels)*..



So UNIHD got banished to bogeyland-- the high 7 hundreds, like it did something wrong.
















That's illogical. The only other HD channel in the neighborhood is the Mets HD channel SNY. Go figure. More TW smart planning.


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So UNIHD got banished to bogeyland-- the high 7 hundreds, like it did something wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's illogical. The only other HD channel in the neighborhood is the Mets HD channel SNY. Go figure. More TW smart planning.



While I do feel lucky to be getting some extra HD channels here on SI, they put A&E-HD and FSNY-HD on 746 and 748. I would love to know how they pick these numbers.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *QMAN71* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> While I do feel lucky to be getting some extra HD channels here on SI, they put A&E-HD and FSNY-HD on 746 and 748. I would love to know how they pick these numbers.




It would almost make sense if they were taking the SD channels and adding a 7 in front... FSN-NY is 48.... USA is 40 (and Universal-HD supposidly may become USA-HD eventually)


A&E is 16 though.... and MTV is 20.....


They should move things around and match the HD channels with the SD ones....


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *QMAN71* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> While I do feel lucky to be getting some extra HD channels here on SI, they put A&E-HD and FSNY-HD on 746 and 748. I would love to know how they pick these numbers.



My guess is that they might already have the channels inbetween slotted for channels that they're expecting to put in place?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> obviously the only HD content on WWOR-HD will be during the 8-10pm slot (just like most of the OTA networks most days... that haven't recently added local news in HD)
> 
> 
> The important part of WWOR-HD will be the weekly Yankee game.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately.... it seems TWCNYC (At least in manhattan) is only sending the regular channel 9 480p SD feed. (which has already been available for a few days, as mentioned on the board earlier)
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight - The Negotiator is supposed ot be available in HD.... I wonder when TWC realizes its sending the wrong signal....



BUT, ABC, NBC, CBS, FOX all run their HD channel signal through professional level upscalers so they are always sent as 720p or 1080i. Look at an obviously SD commercial on any of them and on this fake HD channel, BIG difference.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My guess is that they might already have the channels inbetween slotted for channels that they're expecting to put in place?



When I first started with HD I thought they tried to keep a series of channel numbers that would represent all HD. But they decided to stick some SD channels that "broke the flow." So have 2 such "break the flow" sets of SD channels.


I see absolutely no reason for this. 701 to 750 should be totally, 100% ONLY for HD channels. The again, we now have a SD channel (709) right in the thick of it that is clearly just a SD channel, and one that has some of the worst SD signal of all the SDs.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The again, we now have a SD channel (709) right in the thick of it that is clearly just a SD channel, and one that has some of the worst SD signal of all the SDs.



It is entirely possible that WWOR only broadcasts SD during most hours and then "flips a switch" to go HD during the times when they broadcast HD content.


I have no idea if this is the case. Someone will have to check in during a time slot that is supposed to have HD content and see if it pans out....


Scott


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...we now have a SD channel (709) right in the thick of it that is clearly just a SD channel, and one that has some of the worst SD signal of all the SDs.



One smiley







way to look at the "new" 709 slot is to think of it as what the old 708 slot used to be- the once in a while, only HD when the Yankees (or Nets) were playing a home game.










The rest of the time it's a useless screen.


This is what 709 will probably be relegated to- in the heat of the summer, usually on a Friday night, the American pass time, in HD.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It is entirely possible that WWOR only broadcasts SD during most hours and then "flips a switch" to go HD during the times when they broadcast HD content.
> 
> 
> I have no idea if this is the case. Someone will have to check in during a time slot that is supposed to have HD content and see if it pans out....
> 
> 
> Scott



FWIW, last NITE, THE NEGOTIATOR was on WWOR during prime time hours, Scott...and the pic was SD at its WORST.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> FWIW, last NITE, THE NEGOTIATOR was on WWOR during prime time hours, Scott...and the pic was SD at its WORST.



Ugh. That's what I was afraid of. Does anyone on this forum have a good contact in the service dept. that we can complain to?


Maybe if we call and log a service complaint....


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ugh. That's what I was afraid of. Does anyone on this forum have a good contact in the service dept. that we can complain to?
> 
> 
> Maybe if we call and log a service complaint....



I'll let someone else handle that one...i'm *far* too cynical to think there's *anything* we can do to change the situation.


----------



## pgershon

I'm sure I know the answer is negative, but is there any way to see the Mets-Cards game in Manahattan in HD? This begs two questions: (1) Why can't TWC get its act togetehr and bring us ESPN2; and (2) why doesn't ESPN put the baseball openner on its main channel? Why do we get Women's college basketball and not teh Mets opener? What do you think would get higher ratings, especially in NYC?


Does anybdy care???


----------



## vincentnyc

Any1 here in Manhattan that is able to pick up WWOR HD since 3/29/07 with their tv QAM or standalone QAM tuner instead of a time Warner digital box?


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pgershon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm sure I know the answer is negative, but is there any way to see the Mets-Cards game in Manahattan in HD? This begs two questions: (1) Why can't TWC get its act togetehr and bring us ESPN2; and (2) why doesn't ESPN put the baseball openner on its main channel? Why do we get Women's college basketball and not teh Mets opener? What do you think would get higher ratings, especially in NYC?
> 
> 
> Does anybdy care???



It =is= pathetic, but it's just a continuing pattern of we HD viewers getting screwed. I can remember at least TWENTY occasions involving baseball, basketball, and hockey, where a game that we would NORMALLY have seen in HD was taken OFF our HD channel, and put somewhere where we (at least here in NYC) were forced to watch it in SD. Or, even worse, the REST of the nation got to watch the game in HD, while WE were blacked out of the HD feed!


Not only ESPN2 HD, but you might as well add FSNY HD to the "wish/dreamers list", a list of desirable stations that will probably not get seen on TWC for another 2 years, i bet.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

I tell ya, the thing that MOST pisses me off is that they are frakking pandering to us saying they've "added an HD channel." ********.


I just wonder if we can do ANYTHING like our brothers and sisters in Lincoln did? Not that they actually accomplished that much, but they sure as hell put TWC in the BAD spotlight. I'd love to see this splayed all over the front pages of the News and Post!


----------



## AndyHDTV

639 1 721 WWOR-HD

639 2 722 TNT-HD

639 3 719 ????-??


this spot as of last week was a second Cinemax-HD feed.

now, it's nothing.

hope it's gonna be ESPN2-HD, as I just heard it was added in TWC-SC.

And Brighthouse Network (TWC Clone) added it as well.


we will see.


----------



## DNINE

It's kinda funny that they are calling it WWOR again full circle less the HD, Nothing TWC does surprises me anymore! Has anyone spoke to them if so what did they say? HD what's HD?


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's kinda funny that they are calling it WWOR again full circle less the HD, Nothing TWC does surprises me anymore! Has anyone spoke to them if so what did they say? HD what's HD?



I can't *wait*, to see what those Yankee games are gonna look like. I =was= predicting at BEST that they would be in ED, but now i'm really starting to wonder.


----------



## AndyHDTV

the first yankee game on my9 this year is on 3/17.

hopefully wwor-hd is fixed by then and looks like this:


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> the first yankee game on my9 this year is on 3/17.
> 
> hopefully wwor-hd is fixed by then and looks like this:



Hopefully TWC NYC pulls a rabit out of a hat and turns on ESPN2-HD in time for the Mets/Cards opener tonight! Any chance???


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hopefully TWC NYC pulls a rabit out of a hat and turns on ESPN2-HD in time for the Mets/Cards opener tonight! Any chance???



Yeah..a snowball's chance in hell. I don't think we'll see THAT happen for another 2 years. Why do i say that?? I just don't have any faith in TWC. If i could opt out for satellite, i'd probably have done so by now.


----------



## gooomz

if i'm watching espn on my hd time warner box and my box is set to 1080i output what happens? i'm guessing is upconverts to 1080i. is that right?


same goes for other channels broadcasted in 1080i. what happens if my box is set to output 720p? is that good or bad? please advise.



my tv can do both 768p and 1080i natively.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gooomz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> if i'm watching espn on my hd time warner box and my box is set to 1080i output what happens? i'm guessing is upconverts to 1080i. is that right?
> 
> 
> same goes for other channels broadcasted in 1080i. what happens if my box is set to output 720p? is that good or bad? please advise.
> 
> 
> 
> my tv can do both 768p and 1080i natively.



Correct, it upconverts to 1080i. HOWEVER, at least on -my- set, it annoyingly makes a disturbing *pop* sound when i have the box set up to access both 720p, and 1080i...AND it slows down the picture appearing on my screen when i change channels, too. NOT ideal, so i just leave the setting for 1080i *only*, and then things move quicker on my set, without the annoying popping sound.


----------



## sirgromit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pgershon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm sure I know the answer is negative, but is there any way to see the Mets-Cards game in Manahattan in HD? This begs two questions: (1) Why can't TWC get its act togetehr and bring us ESPN2; and (2) why doesn't ESPN put the baseball openner on its main channel? Why do we get Women's college basketball and not teh Mets opener? What do you think would get higher ratings, especially in NYC?
> 
> 
> Does anybdy care???



I care. In fact, I'm gonna be at the ESPN Zone in Times Square to watch the game there. Hopefully they'll have it up on their huge projection screens (which are HD btw) on the 2nd floor.


After the ESPN2 World Cup debacle, I have no faith in ESPN or TW to ever do anything right.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah..a snowball's chance in hell. I don't think we'll see THAT happen for another 2 years. Why do i say that?? I just don't have any faith in TWC. If i could opt out for satellite, i'd probably have done so by now.



If you CAN see the bird AND can get permission to mount an antenna on a building you don't own, then you run into how much you want/need broadband. In Manhattan, I get 7Mb/s from TWC and at best 3Mb/s from Verizon DSL, AND I do NOT like to have an authentication step (PPPoE) futzing things up.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> the first yankee game on my9 this year is on 3/17.
> 
> hopefully wwor-hd is fixed by then and looks like this:



Add a +2 radius Gaussian blur in Photoshop and it might look like that!


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you CAN see the bird AND can get permission to mount an antenna on a building you don't own, then you run into how much you want/need broadband. In Manhattan, I get 7Mb/s from TWC and at best 3Mb/s from Verizon DSL, AND I do NOT like to have an authentication step (PPPoE) futzing things up.



Not to mention you're still screwed if you happen to be a Rangers fan. D* doesn't carry MSG-HD. For that reason alone I can't jump ship from TWC even if I could (to FIOS for example.)


----------



## gooomz

do you guys leave your TWC cable box set at 1080i or 720p?


Which do you find works the best with espn and general hdtv watching?


Also which HD channels do yue find have the best quality?


Thanks for the feedback


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gooomz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> do you guys leave your TWC cable box set at 1080i or 720p?
> 
> 
> Which do you find works the best with espn and general hdtv watching?
> 
> 
> Also which HD channels do yue find have the best quality?
> 
> 
> Thanks for the feedback



Leave it at 1080i. There's not a TREMENDOUS difference between the two, IMO?....but i think we've been "told" that 1080i is the optimum on our screens right now.


----------



## HDTV Dude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gooomz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> do you guys leave your TWC cable box set at 1080i or 720p?
> 
> 
> Which do you find works the best with espn and general hdtv watching?
> 
> 
> Also which HD channels do yue find have the best quality?
> 
> 
> Thanks for the feedback



I guess the best answer is which format do you think works best with your set up. There are many thoughts about which format is better but in my personal experience I have yet to truly notice much of a difference on either of my HD sets. I am guessing you are not noticing much of a difference either or you would have made up your own mind by now. Nevertheless, I made the decision a long time ago to stick with 1080i because I find that most HD channels are broadcasted in that format and since using both formats together does create a slight delay in channel changing I find it much easier to just leave it at 1080i.


----------



## broadwayblue

I don't know, a lot of people suggest having the box output the native resolution of the channel and letting the display do any necessary conversion. That's what I do.


----------



## gooomz

thanks for the adivce. i guess i wasn't sure because they do look the same to me.


----------



## gooomz

Hey, have you guys seen sateliete or Fios in our area for HD. DO they really offer better picture quality then TWC HD?


----------



## Alowe

Anyone else having this issue???


Since last Tuesday, Channel 705 (FOX-HD) has been coming out at 480i, not 1080i and no DD. Every show is in 4:3 480i, and no DD. I called TWC this afternoon because Nascar looked the same on SD Fox as on HD FOX. They told me that Fox is sending them the feed at 480i and there must be an issue with FOX, and that I should call them and let them know of the issue. I cannot believe this, that I am the only on in the area that watches 24, Nascar, Bones, House, American Idol. That nobody else has contacted TWC to complain of this issue. Anyone else in the area getting 1080i on this channel? All other HD channels are perfect, just this one.


Andy


----------



## CPanther95

Threads merged.


----------



## Zeppo

Can anyone explain to me why other TWC areas seem to have started getting ESPN2HD, but we have not here in NYC? Or A&E HD for that matter? What gives?


----------



## twcinsider

rather than all of you complaining about content on WWOR and channel number placement, why can't you appreciate the fact u have one or three more HD channels than last week. content, resolution issues with WWOR complain to them. TWC is only passing thru what is received.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twcinsider* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> rather than all of you complaining about content on WWOR and channel number placement, why can't you appreciate the fact u have one or three more HD channels than last week. content, resolution issues with WWOR complain to them. TWC is only passing thru what is received.



1. if it's a fact, TWC is allowed to carry ESPN2-HD it has to add it to the HD teir.

2. is it fair that SI, the borough with the least amount of people gets 4 HD channels as opposed to the rest? no it's not fair.

3. do we know why they have it? yeah cuz they have bandwidth.

4. cablevision and Verizon receives wwor-HD with no problem, so how is it my9's problem?

we don't even get wwor-hd on hd sets with cam tuners which should be at channel 1.9. obviously TWC is still not sending the proper digital feed.

5. I can wait till October for FSNY-HD, cuz their's only a handful of hd games in the hockey season left. I think their is not 1 hd program the whole summer on fsny.


recent hd additions

TWCSI: 3

the rest of us: o (can't count wwor, cuz it aint HD)


----------



## AndyHDTV

twcinsider, keep the info coming!


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 1. if it's a fact, TWC is allowed to carry ESPN2-HD it has to add it to the HD teir.
> 
> 2. is it fair that SI, the borough with the least amount of people gets 4 HD channels as opposed to the rest? no it's not fair.
> 
> 3. do we know why they have it? yeah cuz they have bandwidth.
> 
> 4. cablevision and Verizon receives wwor-HD with no problem, so how is it my9's problem?
> 
> we don't even get wwor-hd on hd sets with cam tuners which should be at channel 1.9. obviously TWC is still not sending the proper digital feed.
> 
> 5. I can wait till October for FSNY-HD, cuz their's only a handful of hd games in the hockey season left. I think their is not 1 hd program the whole summer on fsny.
> 
> 
> recent hd additions
> 
> TWCSI: 3
> 
> the rest of us: o (can't count wwor, cuz it aint HD)




My guess has been that TWCNYC is sending the digital signal for WNYW 5.2 (which is WWOR-SD)....


----------



## O and A




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It would almost make sense if they were taking the SD channels and adding a 7 in front... FSN-NY is 48.... USA is 40 (and Universal-HD supposidly may become USA-HD eventually)
> 
> 
> A&E is 16 though.... and MTV is 20.....
> 
> 
> They should move things around and match the HD channels with the SD ones....



i would rather UNIVERSAL HD become SCIFI HD. but thats just me.


----------



## beatles6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not only ESPN2 HD, but you might as well add FSNY HD to the "wish/dreamers list", a list of desirable stations that will probably not get seen on TWC for another 2 years, i bet.



As of Saturday FSNY HD is on Channel 748 on TWC in Staten Island.


----------



## 5w30

Some history:

What is now Time Warner Cable NYC is actually the umbrella name for 6 different cable systems. Two in Manhattan, one in Brooklyn and one in northern Queens, 1 in southern Queens, and one on SI.

The one on SI has its own head end and satellite farm, with excess capacity.

That's why it's easier for SI to get their new HD channels.

Some new acquisition equipment was hoisted to the roof of the TW cable master control in Manhattan on 23rd Street ... it's hard for them to see many satellites due to the tall buildings in the area. Many cable operators and almost all broadcasters feed TW Manhattan via leased lines.


----------



## UnnDunn

SI is getting more HD because TWC is trying to head off impending competition from FiOS. SI is pretty much wired for FiOS at this point; Verizon just has to get the permits to provide TV, and it's off to the races.


----------



## 5w30




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> SI is getting more HD because TWC is trying to head off impending competition from FiOS. SI is pretty much wired for FiOS at this point; Verizon just has to get the permits to provide TV, and it's off to the races.



Good point, since most utility wiring in SI is above ground, it was easy for the phone company to rewire.

The city is taking its sweet time to give VZ a cable tv franchise.


----------



## racerboom

Hello,


Excuse the newbie here, but I just purchased an HD set and I'm looking for HD programming options.


If I got the HD cable box from TWC, do I get the local channels in HD when available? Is YES Network available in HD at this time?


Is there a reason why you guys haven't switched to Dish service? I am currently a RR user, and I wish to stay with cable since I could get a double play package.


Any input is appreciated.


P.S. I've used the search, but I'm asking again anyway


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *racerboom* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> Excuse the newbie here, but I just purchased an HD set and I'm looking for HD programming options.
> 
> 
> If I got the HD cable box from TWC, do I get the local channels in HD when available? Is YES Network available in HD at this time?
> 
> 
> Is there a reason why you guys haven't switched to Dish service? I am currently a RR user, and I wish to stay with cable since I could get a double play package.
> 
> 
> Any input is appreciated.
> 
> 
> P.S. I've used the search, but I'm asking again anyway



Yes, all local channels are available in HD on TWC-NYC (WWOR-My9-HD was recently added, but still seems to be the SD feed - we hope this is resolved soon)


So is MSG-HD, YES-HD, and SNY-HD. (FSN-NY-HD was recently added in Staten Island).


Most of us haven't switch to Dish Network or DirecTV for many reasons - but mainly we can't put up a dish were we live....

Also - the HD quality on the satellite companies tends to suck.... and has a greater chance of missing some local HD programming (for example - MSG-HD is not on any satellite service, and wont be for the foreseeable future)


----------



## twcinsider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *5w30* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Some history:
> 
> What is now Time Warner Cable NYC is actually the umbrella name for 6 different cable systems. Two in Manhattan, one in Brooklyn and one in northern Queens, 1 in southern Queens, and one on SI.
> 
> The one on SI has its own head end and satellite farm, with excess capacity.
> 
> That's why it's easier for SI to get their new HD channels.
> 
> Some new acquisition equipment was hoisted to the roof of the TW cable master control in Manhattan on 23rd Street ... it's hard for them to see many satellites due to the tall buildings in the area. Many cable operators and almost all broadcasters feed TW Manhattan via leased lines.



pretty close...6 franchises: man north (formerly paragon), man south (formerly manhattan cable), bq (NE queens & western brooklyn), acq (western queens), quics (SE queens), and si (partnership with cox and gilbert family)


even though many operations are centralized, some functions in si system are decentralized. they've always been somewhat seperate from the man/bq systems


some manhattan based programmers and all locals have direct links to 23st


----------



## twcinsider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 1. if it's a fact, TWC is allowed to carry ESPN2-HD it has to add it to the HD teir.
> 
> 2. is it fair that SI, the borough with the least amount of people gets 4 HD channels as opposed to the rest? no it's not fair.
> 
> 3. do we know why they have it? yeah cuz they have bandwidth.
> 
> 4. cablevision and Verizon receives wwor-HD with no problem, so how is it my9's problem?
> 
> we don't even get wwor-hd on hd sets with cam tuners which should be at channel 1.9. obviously TWC is still not sending the proper digital feed.
> 
> 5. I can wait till October for FSNY-HD, cuz their's only a handful of hd games in the hockey season left. I think their is not 1 hd program the whole summer on fsny.
> 
> 
> recent hd additions
> 
> TWCSI: 3
> 
> the rest of us: o (can't count wwor, cuz it aint HD)



life is not fair. lineups are customized to franchise requirements (ie:manhattan has porn on leased access), channel capacity, competition, etc


is it fair some manhattannites get bulk discounts in some mdu's because of competition from rcn and SI doesn't?


there are a lot of analog boxes remaining in the manhattan systems and portions are still running at 550mhz (mostly office buildings). if tv is that important to you, then move to SI


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twcinsider* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> life is not fair. lineups are customized to franchise requirements (ie:manhattan has porn on leased access), channel capacity, competition, etc
> 
> 
> is it fair some manhattannites get bulk discounts in some mdu's because of competition from rcn and SI doesn't?
> 
> 
> there are a lot of analog boxes remaining in the manhattan systems and portions are still running at 550mhz (mostly office buildings). if tv is that important to you, then move to SI



wow. such anger!


you really must not be a TWC customer like the rest of us.

You really sound like a TWC Suit. Are your initials B.W.?

but I still appreciate the info and facts that you bring, so keep em coming.


and no, I will not move to SI. TWC should provide pretty much the same services to all boroughs. If you were to say that comment as a true representative of TWC, your name would be plastered all over the (news TV & print).


----------



## Alowe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alowe* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone else having this issue???
> 
> 
> Since last Tuesday, Channel 705 (FOX-HD) has been coming out at 480i, not 1080i and no DD. Every show is in 4:3 480i, and no DD. I called TWC this afternoon because Nascar looked the same on SD Fox as on HD FOX. They told me that Fox is sending them the feed at 480i and there must be an issue with FOX, and that I should call them and let them know of the issue. I cannot believe this, that I am the only on in the area that watches 24, Nascar, Bones, House, American Idol. That nobody else has contacted TWC to complain of this issue. Anyone else in the area getting 1080i on this channel? All other HD channels are perfect, just this one.
> 
> 
> Andy




Anyone?


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alowe* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone?



no problem in manhattan South


----------



## vincentnyc

ok i asked this question before...but no 1 seem to know the answer.


any1 here able to pick up wwor hd aka my9 hd channel in manhattan from their tv qam tuner or a standalone qam tuner like the samsung 260 since last thurs.?


----------



## coneyparleg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twcinsider* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> life is not fair. lineups are customized to franchise requirements (ie:manhattan has porn on leased access), channel capacity, competition, etc
> 
> 
> is it fair some manhattannites get bulk discounts in some mdu's because of competition from rcn and SI doesn't?
> 
> 
> there are a lot of analog boxes remaining in the manhattan systems and portions are still running at 550mhz (mostly office buildings). if tv is that important to you, then move to SI



One would think that logic would dictate that Manhattan (center of the capital of the world), might be the place where TWC would want to showcase most of its abilities and HD content. Residents have very little choice in what service they choose (that does not seem to be a fair market to me) and it pains me to watch commercials for Comcast boasting their "Channel 1 HD PPV" offerings and we in Manhattan (where I can only assume TWC makes tons and tons of money from its customers) have to beg for espn2 hd.

It amazes me that I can live 20 minutes away from TWC's "Home to the Future" exhibit and be receiving the least amount of HD content compared to neighboring markets.

I would think that to shell out close to $200 bucks a month for cable and internet would show that Manhattan residents do consider TV very much so important and TWC should want to provide us with all they can offer.

Your comments only bolster the image that TWC holds back because its consumers have little other choice, and that saddens me to see a representative of said company to be that abrasive towards its loyal customers.

Again we do appreciate the info you provide us and please continue to do so.


----------



## vincentnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coneyparleg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> One would think that logic would dictate that Manhattan (center of the capital of the world), might be the place where TWC would want to showcase most of its abilities and HD content. Residents have very little choice in what service they choose (that does not seem to be a fiar market to me) and it pains me to watch commercials for Comcast boasting their "Channel 1 HD PPV" offerings and we in Manhattan (where I can only assume TWC makes tons and tons of money from its man customers) have to beg for espn2 hd.
> 
> It amazes me that I can live 20 minutes away from TWC's "Home to the Future" exhibit and be receiving the least amount of HD content compared to neighboring markets.
> 
> I would think that to shell out close to $200 bucks a month for cable and internet would show that Manhattan residents do consider TV very much so important and TWC should want to provide us with all they can offer.
> 
> Your comments only bolster the image that TWC holds back because its consumers have little other choice, and that saddens me to see a representative of said company to be that abrasive towards its loyal customers.
> 
> Again we do appreciate the info you provide us and please continue to do so.



screw twc.. the only reason im with twc is im getting illegal premium channels plus free local ota hd channel with them. otherwise i would have left them long time ago!!


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vincentnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ok i asked this question before...but no 1 seem to know the answer.
> 
> 
> any1 here able to pick up wwor hd aka my9 hd channel in manhattan from their tv qam tuner or a standalone qam tuner like the samsung 260 since last thurs.?



no, not getting it.


----------



## vincentnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> no, not getting it.



so we will need a twc digital box like the 8300 in order to get wwor hd then?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vincentnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> so we will need a twc digital box like the 8300 in order to get wwor hd then?



Nobody with TWC has the "real" WWOR-HD yet....


Perhaps when they realize they're sending a SD signal and change it, then mayb you'll see it on the QAM tuner...


----------



## bingolong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vincentnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ok i asked this question before...but no 1 seem to know the answer.
> 
> 
> any1 here able to pick up wwor hd aka my9 hd channel in manhattan from their tv qam tuner or a standalone qam tuner like the samsung 260 since last thurs.?




Yes. I've picked up my9 on my tv which has an atsc/qam tuner, but it's in sd at 480i.


----------



## vincentnyc

damn those twc money mongers!!!


----------



## vincentnyc

quick question...does manhanttan residents only have 1 choice with cable which is twc? or they can get other cable subscription like direct tv or verizon fios? i wont want to go with direct tv cuz of the antenna.


i heard verizion fios is pretty good.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vincentnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> quick question...does manhanttan residents only have 1 choice with cable which is twc? or they can get other cable subscription like direct tv or verizon fios? i wont want to go with direct tv cuz of the antenna.
> 
> 
> i heard verizion fios is pretty good.



IT'll be a few years before Fios is available in Manhattan.


And satellite is tough, thank to apartmant buildings... high rises in the way of getting a signal even if you are allowed to put up a dish in the first place...



There is also RCN... but it's only in certain buildings, and is inferior.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vincentnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> quick question...does manhanttan residents only have 1 choice with cable which is twc? or they can get other cable subscription like direct tv or verizon fios? i wont want to go with direct tv cuz of the antenna.
> 
> 
> i heard verizion fios is pretty good.



No one in New york city that i know of has Verizon fios. Any one have it in New york city??


----------



## coneyparleg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No one in New york city that i know of has Verizon fios. Any one have it in New york city??



All I get is commercials for Fios, but no available service.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coneyparleg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> All I get is commercials for Fios, but no available service.



I get the same


----------



## racerboom

Is anyone getting the Yanks game in HD right now?


----------



## twcinsider

other tw divisions have less must carry and peg channel requirements than nyc. nyc has over a dozen local off air plus 9-10 public ,government, educational access channels that are required by franchise. those have to be carried in analog and digital which eats up bandwith. also many services such as vod,telephony,start-over, are tested,debugged in smaller markets before rolled out to the "center of the world"


you may have few video options but in half of the twcnyc footprint (single family homes in si,queens,brooklyn) customers have option of twc and 2 satellite companies. in newer mdu's in manhattan, customers have as many as 4 options: twc,rcn,dish,direct tv.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coneyparleg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> One would think that logic would dictate that Manhattan (center of the capital of the world), might be the place where TWC would want to showcase most of its abilities and HD content. Residents have very little choice in what service they choose (that does not seem to be a fiar market to me) and it pains me to watch commercials for Comcast boasting their "Channel 1 HD PPV" offerings and we in Manhattan (where I can only assume TWC makes tons and tons of money from its man customers) have to beg for espn2 hd.
> 
> It amazes me that I can live 20 minutes away from TWC's "Home to the Future" exhibit and be receiving the least amount of HD content compared to neighboring markets.
> 
> I would think that to shell out close to $200 bucks a month for cable and internet would show that Manhattan residents do consider TV very much so important and TWC should want to provide us with all they can offer.
> 
> Your comments only bolster the image that TWC holds back because its consumers have little other choice, and that saddens me to see a representative of said company to be that abrasive towards its loyal customers.
> 
> Again we do appreciate the info you provide us and please continue to do so.


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *racerboom* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is anyone getting the Yanks game in HD right now?



Yes, it's in HD on YES-HD (708).


----------



## racerboom

You get that on the DTValue tier right? I don't need HDXtra to get YES-HD?


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *racerboom* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You get that on the DTValue tier right? I don't need HDXtra to get YES-HD?



You don't even need DTValue. Just Digital Starter is fine for YES-HD, SNY-HD and MSG-HD. I think you need DTValue to get FSNY-HD though.


----------



## 5w30




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I get the same



Fios in NY area targeting NJ and Long Island, where they have some franchises.

Fios also in NY area without franchises touting TV, but it's actually DirecTV satellite.

Kind of bait-and-switch ... some consumer groups want VZ to become clearer on that little fact ... that a plug-ugly dish may come your way.


----------



## mikeM1

FWIW, the Yanks game is being totally BLACKED OUT here on ESPN HD...nothing but a blank, grey screen on that station. And =this= is what we pay to see?? How STUPID is that, to show absolutely NOTHING?! And rather than show us something of value, like maybe another baseball game, they're just showing some ESPNNEWS nonsense on the "regular" ESPN station....and that's DESPITE the listing on the on screen cable guide of today's Yankee game being on both ESPN and ESPN HD! Doesn't make any sense, yet TWC does crap like this ALL THE TIME.







~Mike


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Nobody with TWC has the "real" WWOR-HD yet....
> 
> 
> Perhaps when they realize they're sending a SD signal and change it, then mayb you'll see it on the QAM tuner...



And they'll notice it when there's a baseball game scheduled and people call to complain that the baseball game is not in HD!


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twcinsider* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> you may have few video options but in half of the twcnyc footprint (single family homes in si,queens,brooklyn) customers have option of twc and 2 satellite companies. in newer mdu's in manhattan, customers have as many as 4 options: twc,rcn,dish,direct tv.



How many peoples' landlords would allow them to put a DISH or Direct TV dish on the roof? Certainly not mine.......


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> And they'll notice it when there's a baseball game scheduled and people call to complain that the baseball game is not in HD!



And GUARANTEED it won't be in HD. ED *maybe*, if we're "lucky".


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How many peoples' landlords would allow them to put a DISH or Direct TV dish on the roof? Certainly not mine.......



If i wanted to start a protracted LEGAL battle, i *could* get my co-op board to allow it, but...i'd have to fight for it.....that's a total pain, financially and otherwise.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> FWIW, the Yanks game is being totally BLACKED OUT here on ESPN HD...nothing but a blank, grey screen on that station. And =this= is what we pay to see?? How STUPID is that, to show absolutely NOTHING?! And rather than show us something of value, like maybe another baseball game, they're just showing some ESPNNEWS nonsense on the "regular" ESPN station....and that's DESPITE the listing on the on screen cable guide of today's Yankee game being on both ESPN and ESPN HD! Doesn't make any sense, yet TWC does crap like this ALL THE TIME.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Mike










This gripe comes up all of the timeI've whined about it too.


The main issue is with MLB and the right to broadcast a game You cannot expect to see any old game broadcast in your living room without someone paying for itand we are not paying for it. Blame that on MLB and their contracts with the broadcasters.


The only issue to have with TW, regarding today's situation, is that they don't have an accurate program guide.







That is the inexcusable issue we have here with TW.


----------



## UnnDunn

The sound just cut off on YES-HD, and they switched to the SD feed.










Edit: Yay it's back in HD.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This gripe comes up all of the timeI've whined about it too.
> 
> 
> The main issue is with MLB and the right to broadcast a game You cannot expect to see any old game broadcast in your living room without someone paying for itand we are not paying for it. Blame that on MLB and their contracts with the broadcasters.
> 
> 
> The only issue to have with TW, regarding today's situation, is that they don't have an accurate program guide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the inexcusable issue we have here with TW.



Yes, you make valid points as usual Larry, but...there's just NO excuse for a blank screen on ESPN HD. We =do= pay for *programming* on that station, not a blank screen, contracts with MLB or no.


----------



## UnnDunn

Don't channels like ESPN carry several games at once, just for this situation? Why didn't ESPN HD have an alternate HD game available for blacked-out viewers?


Is the infrastructure to make this possible not there for digital or HD channels as it was for SD/analog channels? As far as I remember, there was no such thing as blackouts in the analog days; you simply got different programming and the game was on a different channel.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Nobody with TWC has the "real" WWOR-HD yet....
> 
> 
> Perhaps when they realize they're sending a SD signal and change it, then mayb you'll see it on the QAM tuner...



Are you saying that WWOR is not sending the correct signal, or that TW is fumbling the signal flow?










Sorry to ask but I must have missed something along the way,







in between all of the important chatter regarding this new HD channel so graciously given to us during this sacred time of the year. We should be genuflecting before the kind hearted TW empire with gratitude because life is not fair and if we don't like what we see on our tube--we should probably move to Studio City California to a broadcast booth and then we will probably be content.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ..there's just NO excuse for a blank screen on ESPN HD. We =do= pay for *programming* on that station, not a blank screen, contracts with MLB or no.



Maybe someone else will chime in and explain better than I have.







Advertisers pay for commercial time with specific broadcast rights. If ESPN pops up a game from, let's say Seattle, we will be seeing advertising that was paid for exclusively in Seattle. IT's free for us. In other words, we are now a lost revenue viewing audience. MLB and their partners are not going to lose available revenue.








I agree with you 100% that we are getting the shaft but that's the way it is. There _should_ be programming on-- that is _specific to blackout situa_tions_especially_ since we are _paying a premium_ for the channel.


----------



## 5w30




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> FWIW, the Yanks game is being totally BLACKED OUT here on ESPN HD...nothing but a blank, grey screen on that station. And =this= is what we pay to see?? How STUPID is that, to show absolutely NOTHING?! And rather than show us something of value, like maybe another baseball game, they're just showing some ESPNNEWS nonsense on the "regular" ESPN station....and that's DESPITE the listing on the on screen cable guide of today's Yankee game being on both ESPN and ESPN HD! Doesn't make any sense, yet TWC does crap like this ALL THE TIME.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Mike



It makes a lot of sense. You're in NYC. YES is the local carrier of Yankees games, and is available in HD.

ESPN's MLB coverage of local Mets or Yankees games will always be blacked out in NY, for good reason. That home coverage is always available in HD.

And don't believe channel guides. They're only as good as the info they're given, usually weeks in advance, and it gets into the TW system via another company. Sometimes they're updated and edited. Sometimes not. Thousands of channels to cover, you know. Beats the old 12-14 channels or so in the old TV Guide of 25 years ago.


It's nothing to go to war over.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The sound just cut off on YES-HD, and they switched to the SD feed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Yay it's back in HD.



I saw that too. And i noticed while they were in SD, there wasn't the usual YES graphics or ANY graphic on either side, just thick, black bars. NOT typical for YES on YES HD. I wonder, when THAT happens, is it a TWC screwup?? Or is that coming from YES??


On a related note: this past Saturday's Ericsson Tennis on CBS HD...both Sat and Sun finals...i noticed there were *no* CBS graphics on both sides of the screen as i watched in (apparently) SD...just the same thick, black bars as on today's screwup on YES. Any chance the tennis WAS available somewhere in HD, and someone at TWC just forgot to throw a switch or something for us??


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> On a related note: this past Saturday's Ericsson Tennis on CBS HD...both Sat and Sun finals...i noticed there were *no* CBS graphics on both sides of the screen as i watched in (apparently) SD...just the same thick, black bars as on today's screwup on YES. Any chance the tennis WAS available somewhere in HD, and someone at TWC just forgot to throw a switch or something for us??



Don't think HD was available from the tennis matches. Didn't look like HD cameras were used weekdays as the source of SD on ESPN2 or The Tennis Channel (455). HD cameras used for both SD/HD delivery can be seen on weekday Golf Channel matches slated for weekend HD coverage, and makes SD much crisper. Got irritated at missing some of the early round Florida tennis matches and started subscribing to the sports package last week ($1.95/mo) that covers tennis, with several other minor sports channels included. Since NYC TWC carries both Versus (formerly Outdoor Life) and The Golf Channel, supposedly the new TGC/Versus HD channel should be available without special negotiations. -- John


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Don't think HD was available from the tennis matches. Didn't look like HD cameras were used weekdays as the source of SD on ESPN2 or The Tennis Channel (455). HD cameras used for both SD/HD delivery can be seen on weekday Golf Channel matches slated for weekend HD coverage, and makes SD much crisper. Got irritated at missing some of the early round Florida tennis matches and started subscribing to the sports package last week ($1.95/mo) that covers tennis, with several other minor sport channels included. Since NYC TWC carries both Versus (formerly Outdoor Life) and The Golf Channel, supposedly the new TGC/Versus HD channel should be available without special negotiations. -- John



OK John, thanks for the feedback.


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Maybe someone else will chime in and explain better than I have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Advertisers pay for commercial time with specific broadcast rights. If ESPN pops up a game from, let's say Seattle, we will be seeing advertising that was paid for exclusively in Seattle. IT's free for us. In other words, we are now a lost revenue viewing audience. MLB and their partners are not going to lose available revenue.



Except that ESPN's deal with MLB is such that other than Sunday night games, any game that ESPN carries is being broadcast everywhere other than the markets for the teams involved in the game. So, ESPN doesn't have baseball broadcasts that are targetted at Seattle. They have broadcasts that are targetted at "everywhere but Seattle."


Now, not having ESPN2HD in time for last night's Mets game, which was an ESPN exclusive broadcast is inexcusable. A TWC CSR told me two years ago that ESPN2HD would DEFINITELY be carried by TWC-NYC in time for the start of the 2005 baseball season. It's been two years, and I was still forced to watch the Mets season opener in SD if I wanted to watch it at home, despite the fact that the game was being broadcast in HD and I have HD cable service from a carrier that promised they would carry the channel.

-JMP


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmp_nyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Except that ESPN's deal with MLB is such that other than Sunday night games, any game that ESPN carries is being broadcast everywhere other than the markets for the teams involved in the game. So, ESPN doesn't have baseball broadcasts that are targetted at Seattle. They have broadcasts that are targetted at "everywhere but Seattle."










I'm not disagreeing with your statement but I am curious to know why then, as Mike original questioned, we do not get another game instead of a blackout screen? Am I correct in my post, where even though they are not contractually obligated to provide a game, they chose not to as to not interfere with the untapped revenues?


----------



## HDTV Dude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coneyparleg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> One would think that logic would dictate that Manhattan (center of the capital of the world), might be the place where TWC would want to showcase most of its abilities and HD content. Residents have very little choice in what service they choose (that does not seem to be a fiar market to me) and it pains me to watch commercials for Comcast boasting their "Channel 1 HD PPV" offerings and we in Manhattan (where I can only assume TWC makes tons and tons of money from its man customers) have to beg for espn2 hd.
> 
> It amazes me that I can live 20 minutes away from TWC's "Home to the Future" exhibit and be receiving the least amount of HD content compared to neighboring markets.
> 
> I would think that to shell out close to $200 bucks a month for cable and internet would show that Manhattan residents do consider TV very much so important and TWC should want to provide us with all they can offer.
> 
> Your comments only bolster the image that TWC holds back because its consumers have little other choice, and that saddens me to see a representative of said company to be that abrasive towards its loyal customers.
> 
> Again we do appreciate the info you provide us and please continue to do so.



All great points... Here a couple of more - let's not overlook the fact that NYC has the largest concentration of HD set owners who also happen to be paying the highest rates ($8.95 for an HD Extra Package with only 4 channels) in the country. Of course we should expect more - we are paying for it, aren't we!


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not disagreeing with your statement but I am curious to know why then, as Mike original questioned, we do not get another game instead of a blackout screen? Am I correct in my post, where even though they are not contractually obligated to provide a game, they chose not to as to not interfere with the untapped revenues?



Simple. There was no other game to show.


For games that fall under the national broadcast contracts (ESPN Sunday night and Fox Saturday afternoon), the network sets the game's start time. For all other games, the local team sets the start time, often in conjunction with their own broadcast partners. ESPN often provides national broadcasts of games all day on opening day on both ESPN and ESPN2, but they're at the mercy of the home teams as to when those games start. Today, the Yankee game was the only 1pm start, while there was one 2pm game (broadcast on ESPN2) and three 3pm games. ESPN doesn't have standing to force the teams to reschedule their games, since ESPN negotiates with the league, not the teams.


It sucks if you want to be able to tune into ESPN-HD and see a game, no matter what game it is, but in this particular case TWC was carrying every single MLB game that started at 1pm in HD, just on YES-HD rather than ESPN. Last night was another story altogether, since there was one game in all of baseball which was being broadcast in HD on ESPN2HD, which we don't get despite repeated promises from TWC.

-JMP


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmp_nyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Simple. There was no other game to show.
> 
> 
> For games that fall under the national broadcast contracts (ESPN Sunday night and Fox Saturday afternoon), the network sets the game's start time. For all other games, the local team sets the start time, often in conjunction with their own broadcast partners. ESPN often provides national broadcasts of games all day on opening day on both ESPN and ESPN2, but they're at the mercy of the home teams as to when those games start. Today, the Yankee game was the only 1pm start, while there was one 2pm game (broadcast on ESPN2) and three 3pm games. ESPN doesn't have standing to force the teams to reschedule their games, since ESPN negotiates with the league, not the teams.
> 
> 
> It sucks if you want to be able to tune into ESPN-HD and see a game, no matter what game it is, but in this particular case TWC was carrying every single MLB game that started at 1pm in HD, just on YES-HD rather than ESPN. Last night was another story altogether, since there was one game in all of baseball which was being broadcast in HD on ESPN2HD, which we don't get despite repeated promises from TWC.
> 
> -JMP



And what would ESPN have showed, in the event the Yankee game had been rained out or delayed?? There used to *always* be a backup game.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> And what would ESPN have showed, in the event the Yankee game had been rained out or delayed?? There used to *always* be a backup game.




On regular weeknight 7pm games - there is usually a backup/regional game (or they do "live look-ins") - but even then they can only do 1 HD game at a time.


But today they had their production crew spread all over the country doing 5 separate games.... no way to do a 2nd game.


----------



## n2ogb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alowe* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone else having this issue???
> 
> 
> Since last Tuesday, Channel 705 (FOX-HD) has been coming out at 480i, not 1080i and no DD. Every show is in 4:3 480i, and no DD. I called TWC this afternoon because Nascar looked the same on SD Fox as on HD FOX. They told me that Fox is sending them the feed at 480i and there must be an issue with FOX, and that I should call them and let them know of the issue. I cannot believe this, that I am the only on in the area that watches 24, Nascar, Bones, House, American Idol. That nobody else has contacted TWC to complain of this issue. Anyone else in the area getting 1080i on this channel? All other HD channels are perfect, just this one.
> 
> 
> Andy



Fox-HD is still on the cable in the Hudson Valley on channel 107-2 if using a QAM tuner. Fox -SD is on 88-4 using QAM. Using the cable box, 705 is 480i. This looks like TWC is mapping the wrong frequency for 705. In diagnostic mode 705 is frequency 609 program 4, it should be frequency 693 program 2.

Ron


----------



## UnnDunn

So couldn't they put _something_ on? More SportsCenter reruns, perhaps? Some sort of Baseball GameDay show?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So couldn't they put _something_ on? More SportsCenter reruns, perhaps? Some sort of Baseball GameDay show?



On ESPN-HD - definitely no.


Anyways - it's not up to ESPN to black out the feed - its up to the cable/satellite providers


----------



## pgershon

Does anybody know the freq and program number TWC used for digital TBS? Diagnostic mode on my SA3250 says freq 777.000 program 450 clear, but this is not a valid ID for my Miglia - programs dont go up that high. My Miglia tuner will not find or pull in TBS as a result. It gets all of the HD channels though.


----------



## bingolong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pgershon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anybody know the freq and program number TWC used for digital TBS? Diagnostic mode on my SA3250 says freq 777.000 program 450 clear, but this is not a valid ID for my Miglia - programs dont go up that high. My Miglia tuner will not find or pull in TBS as a result. It gets all of the HD channels though.



I have a qam tuner and TBS is somewhere around 121 or 122 on my tuner. Coincidently, I think its something like 121.*450*. Have you tried to manually tune through the frequencies and see if you can pick up the station that way? If not, try that. If you find the station, you should then be able to add it manually.


----------



## pgershon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bingolong* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a qam tuner and TBS is somewhere around 121 or 122 on my tuner. Coincidently, I think its something like 121.*450*. Have you tried to manually tune through the frequencies and see if you can pick up the station that way? If not, try that. If you find the station, you should then be able to add it manually.



My QAM tuner, in manual tuning mode, requires a frequency and then it finds programs within that frquency. It picks up nothing at 777.000. Says no signal. Further, comment from Miglia was:


"777 is not a frequency. 450 is not a program number. Program numbers are 1-6, never as high as 450. Each frequency has these program numbers, so you would never see a number like 450 unless one frequency had 449 separate program streams on it, and this is really unusual bordering on the impossible.


Here's why.

To jam all of this into the 18MHz space means something's got to give. That something is the bit rate for the HD programs. Typically, that means that 6-1 may now be dropped to 14Mb/s, while 6-2 chugs along at about 2.8Mb/s, and whatever table scraps are left over go to the 6-3 (around 1.3Mb/s).


You can really only fit 6 multiplexes (program streams for one frequency) and the more that are riding on one channel, the lower the stream quality gets for the successive program streams."




This conflicts with your experience where by we seem to get program 450 on TWC.


----------



## LL3HD

Not that this means anything at all for us but I just read in another thread that Raleigh NC is getting ESPN2 ...

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...3#post10202413


----------



## bingolong




> Quote:
> 450 is not a program number



I agree that 450 is not a program number. I further agree that you cannot enter the frequency. On my qam tuner, when I press 121 followed by the "-" (dash) button, the tuner scans the frequencies or sub-channels on that channel. When it finds a viewable station, the screen shows something like "121.450." Technically, I don't know why nor care as long as I can tune to the channel or manually add it.


The same is true for some of the on demand stations. When I press 90 then "-" (dash), I get 90.101 instead of 90.1. If I manually entered 90.1 it will convert to 90.101.


My tv set is a Spectre 26 lcd with a built-in atsc/qam tuner.


I have a Samsung SIR T451 HDTV tuner box, also. The same on demand station will show up as 90.1 on that box. I believe the Spectre has a 5th generation tuner, and the Sammy is a 4th generation tuner. That may explain the difference.


The overall point is to try to manually enter the channel numbers --- 121.1, 121.2, 121.3, etc. to see if you can find channels not picked up by auto scan.


I believe 64-qam tuners can tune to channels from 1-125, and 256-qam tuners can tune to channels from 1-135. The digital stations usually begin at 80, although my Specter lists the local hd stations as 1-2 (CBS), 1-4 (NBC), 1-5 (FOXNY), 1-7 (ABC), etc. On the Sammy, CBS is 103.1 (I think).


One other thing I noticed affected my ability to pull in stations was signal strength. CBS, FOX and NET have the strongest signals (ranging from 80-85 out of 100 on my signal meter). NBC, ABC and a few other stations average between 65-75). Once I did a channel scan and could not pick up NBC, ABC and the other stations with a weaker signal. I am getting a 15db signal booster to see if that solves the problem. I have three TVs in the house and multiple STBs attached to them further splitting the signal.


----------



## HDTV Dude

Not that it should surprise anyone but I checked out the wwor hd channel a few times tonight between the 8-10 pm prime-time slot to see if the "American Heiress" show was being shown in 720p widescreen format as advertised and as expected it seems like TWC fell asleep at the switch. Did anyone else notice the same thing?


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV Dude* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not that it should surprise anyone but I checked out the wwor hd channel a few times tonight between the 8-10 pm prime-time slot to see if the "American Heiress" show was being shown in 720p widescreen format as advertised and as expected it seems like TWC fell asleep at the switch. Did anyone else notice the same thing?



I don't believe their is a switch. someone f'ed up.

TWC or MY9. that signal is 480i, your box upconverts it to 720p.


----------



## pgershon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bingolong* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> One other thing I noticed affected my ability to pull in stations was signal strength. CBS, FOX and NET have the strongest signals (ranging from 80-85 out of 100 on my signal meter). NBC, ABC and a few other stations average between 65-75). Once I did a channel scan and could not pick up NBC, ABC and the other stations with a weaker signal. I am getting a 15db signal booster to see if that solves the problem. I have three TVs in the house and multiple STBs attached to them further splitting the signal.



Not sure if either is significant, but two things come to mind that might be related to my issues: (1) my Miglia QAM tuner (EyeTV) identified 777.000 as channel 121, which corresponds to what TWC SA3250 HD and your experience suggest should be TBS, however, Miglia clearly says no signal there. This is true on all of the other digital clear SD channels as well. Miglia could have an issue with SD stations, at least the ones TWC broadcasts that are not sharing bandwith with HD stations. (2) The diag page identifed TBS and other stations that wont come in as Tuner 777.000 MHz 2 dBmV (or 1 dBmV), while the stations that do come in are 8-10 dBmV or above.


Is the dBmV number significant and might it affect my Miglia tuner reception?


----------



## AndyHDTV

we now have the rights to ESPN2-HD and others coming in 2008.

http://www.tvpredictions.com/tw040407.htm


----------



## AndyHDTV

My Email:

my9-hd is coming in as standard definition on TWC channel 709. is this a wwor problem or a TWC problem?

andy


Response:

Sorry for the delay. We checked with our Engineering dept. and the problem was with TW. It should be corrected as of today.


----------



## Alowe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My Email:
> 
> my9-hd is coming in as standard definition on TWC channel 709. is this a wwor problem or a TWC problem?
> 
> andy
> 
> 
> Response:
> 
> Sorry for the delay. We checked with our Engineering dept. and the problem was with TW. It should be corrected as of today.




I have been getting that channel in SD as well. Not sure where you are, in the area though. Have you checked 705 to see if it is in SD? I am in the Liberty HVC area.


Andy


----------



## vincentnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My Email:
> 
> my9-hd is coming in as standard definition on TWC channel 709. is this a wwor problem or a TWC problem?
> 
> andy
> 
> 
> Response:
> 
> Sorry for the delay. We checked with our Engineering dept. and the problem was with TW. It should be corrected as of today.




so does this mean i will be able to get wwor hd on my samsung qam tuner today? yes or no?


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...and the problem was with TW.










You're kidding me?!?!









Thanks Andy, good news.


----------



## mabrym




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bingolong* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I agree that 450 is not a program number. I further agree that you cannot enter the frequency. On my qam tuner, when I press 121 followed by the "-" (dash) button, the tuner scans the frequencies or sub-channels on that channel. When it finds a viewable station, the screen shows something like "121.450." Technically, I don't know why nor care as long as I can tune to the channel or manually add it.
> 
> 
> The same is true for some of the on demand stations. When I press 90 then "-" (dash), I get 90.101 instead of 90.1. If I manually entered 90.1 it will convert to 90.101.
> 
> 
> My tv set is a Spectre 26 lcd with a built-in atsc/qam tuner.
> 
> 
> I have a Samsung SIR T451 HDTV tuner box, also. The same on demand station will show up as 90.1 on that box. I believe the Spectre has a 5th generation tuner, and the Sammy is a 4th generation tuner. That may explain the difference.
> 
> 
> The overall point is to try to manually enter the channel numbers --- 121.1, 121.2, 121.3, etc. to see if you can find channels not picked up by auto scan.
> 
> 
> I believe 64-qam tuners can tune to channels from 1-125, and 256-qam tuners can tune to channels from 1-135. The digital stations usually begin at 80, although my Specter lists the local hd stations as 1-2 (CBS), 1-4 (NBC), 1-5 (FOXNY), 1-7 (ABC), etc. On the Sammy, CBS is 103.1 (I think).
> 
> 
> One other thing I noticed affected my ability to pull in stations was signal strength. CBS, FOX and NET have the strongest signals (ranging from 80-85 out of 100 on my signal meter). NBC, ABC and a few other stations average between 65-75). Once I did a channel scan and could not pick up NBC, ABC and the other stations with a weaker signal. I am getting a 15db signal booster to see if that solves the problem. I have three TVs in the house and multiple STBs attached to them further splitting the signal.



Can you measure the signal strength from the cable box? If so, how strong is INHD and HDNet? Can you get a reading in diagnostic mode?


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vincentnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> so does this mean i will be able to get wwor hd on my samsung qam tuner today? yes or no?



i hope so


----------



## demonscars

Has anyone seen commercials when tuning into one of the OnDemand channels for Entertainment OnDemand? The problem is they don't tell you what channel it is and we don't seem to have it. Does anyone know what channel its on? Its supposed to be like MTV and a bunch of other channels On Demand all combined (much like Cutting Edge on demand).


----------



## bingolong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mabrym* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can you measure the signal strength from the cable box? If so, how strong is INHD and HDNet? Can you get a reading in diagnostic mode?



Yes, I can get the signal strength reading from the Samsung T451 stb. The reading is in bars from 1-10. I cannot get INHD and HDNet on that box because they are scrambled.


I have the SA8300HD from TWC. I get those two channels with their HD package. I might be able to get the signal strength in diagnostic mode, but I am not sure about that since I've never tried to. Will give it a try tonight.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't know, a lot of people suggest having the box output the native resolution of the channel and letting the display do any necessary conversion. That's what I do.



I do this also, although for a factor most don't think about. My display is a 1366 x 768 one, so ANY signal has to get scaled by the TV. If I set the 8300 to output 1920 x 1080, on 1280 x 720 broadcasts, it gets scaled twice, once by the cable box, then again by the TV.


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *demonscars* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen commercials when tuning into one of the OnDemand channels for Entertainment OnDemand? The problem is they don't tell you what channel it is and we don't seem to have it. Does anyone know what channel its on? Its supposed to be like MTV and a bunch of other channels On Demand all combined (much like Cutting Edge on demand).



They are all the "Free" On Demand channels, and they start at 1000. You need DTValue to get them. There are about 20 or so On Demand channels up there, only a couple of them are PPV.


----------



## mabrym




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I do this also, although for a factor most don't think about. My display is a 1366 x 768 one, so ANY signal has to get scaled by the TV. If I set the 8300 to output 1920 x 1080, on 1280 x 720 broadcasts, it gets scaled twice, once by the cable box, then again by the TV.



How do you set the 8300 to output a specific resolution? I only have options for 1080i,720p etc.


bingolong, I'll try on my box too. How do you get into diag mode again? Press and hold something, I remember.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How many peoples' landlords would allow them to put a DISH or Direct TV dish on the roof? Certainly not mine.......



There may be one or two MDUs that CAN have those options, but for most of manhattan that's total BS. RCN froze in place 4 years ago or so. I've seen some Direct dishes but NEVER a Dish one. Up by me, no RCN, no OTA, no Dish (blocked by buildings) and maybe Direct IF I can get away from installing the dish, but that WOULD be problematic. Not to mention that with Direct, I'd HAVE to go OTA (I see them touting certain areas where they are delivering SOME local stations, but could NOT find what the story is with NY, so have to assume no locals in HD through Direct), and I do NOT get any OTA PLUS I'd also have to step down from my 7 Mb RR to 3 Mb DSL.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My Email:
> 
> my9-hd is coming in as standard definition on TWC channel 709. is this a wwor problem or a TWC problem?
> 
> andy
> 
> 
> Response:
> 
> Sorry for the delay. We checked with our Engineering dept. and the problem was with TW. It should be corrected as of today.



Can confirm that 709 is now broadcasting 720p. So far, with the few times I check them, it seems they are NOT falling into TNT's Stretch-O-Vision. Then again, they probably aren't paying license fees to TNT to for the rights to do it!


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I do this also, although for a factor most don't think about. My display is a 1366 x 768 one, so ANY signal has to get scaled by the TV. If I set the 8300 to output 1920 x 1080, on 1280 x 720 broadcasts, it gets scaled twice, once by the cable box, then again by the TV.



Does that result in a major lag time, between when you change channels, and the new channel actually appears on your screen??


----------



## bingolong




> Quote:
> bingolong, I'll try on my box too. How do you get into diag mode again? Press and hold something, I remember.



I think it's -- Select + Info -- on the front panel of the stb


----------



## dad1153

From the "Hot Off the Press!" Column:

*The Business of Television*
*Time Warner Inks Disney Deal*

By Mike Reynolds *MultiChannel News* 4/4/2007


Time Warner Cable and Disney reached a comprehensive multiyear distribution agreement that will extend retransmission consent for the ABC-owned broadcast television stations carried in Time Warner Cable markets, while continuing to afford distribution for varied cable networks, including a host of ESPN services, Disney Channel and ABC Family.

*The pact, terms of which were not disclosed, also calls for Time Warner to launch college network ESPNU and ESPN2 HD.*


Moreover, the parties announced that select systems will carry Disney Channel on Demand and ESPN Deportes.


Additionally, a trio of new HD services -- ABC Family HD, Disney Channel HD and ESPNEWS HD -- will be positioned on the operator's systems when the networks bow next year.


Another element of the agreement will push various Disney fare to Time Warner's Start Over platform, which enables some of its digital-cable subscribers to restart certain live in-progress programming without preplanning or the aid of recording devices. The Disney networks will also provide content, ranging from 2-10 minutes, to Time Warner's Quick Clips platform.


Almost seven years ago, Time Warner and Disney were engaged in a nasty, high-profile retransmission fight when the operator pulled the signals for ABC stations reaching some 3.5 million of its customers in New York; Los Angeles; Houston; Fresno, Calif.; and Toledo, Ohio. The stations were off the air for 39 hours during the sweeps period of May 1 and 2, 2000 -- a move that sparked a furor and a reprimand from the Federal Communications Commission.


In announcing the deal, Anne Sweeney, president of Disney-ABC Television Group, said in a prepared statement: This milestone agreement combines Disney's world-renowned brands with Time Warner Cable's outstanding distribution platforms throughout the country.


George Bodenheimer, president of ESPN and ABC Sports, added, Together, The Walt Disney Co. and Time Warner Cable will provide leading sports, family, news and entertainment content for a fantastic and diverse consumer experience.


Glenn Britt, CEO of Time Warner Cable, noted in a prepared statement: This agreement will give our customers access to an even wider array of sports and high-definition programming. It will also allow us to expand our Start Over and Quick Clips services. Start Over has proven to be one of the most attractive advanced video features we've ever offered.

http://www.multichannel.com/index.as...leid=CA6430686


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can confirm that 709 is now broadcasting 720p. So far, with the few times I check them, it seems they are NOT falling into TNT's Stretch-O-Vision. Then again, they probably aren't paying license fees to TNT to for the rights to do it!



WWOR-HD 709 is just like WPIX-HD 711.


HD content for ~2 hours a day between 8 and 10, along with an occasional baseball game.


Don't expect anything else.


----------



## Alowe

All,


Just got home and 705 is now running Seinfeld in 720P











Greasy wheel....


----------



## vincentnyc

yup...got wwor hd...and i didnt have to rescan...it is on 93-1 on my samsung 260 hd tuner. and oh yeah..i was able to pick up another hd channel for free!!! yes!!!


----------



## gooomz

When watching TWC HD channels, some channels display black bars to create i believe is a 4:3 TV image. When that happens does that mean I am watching 480i or 480p or something else. And why is this happening when i pay good money for HD channels. Please explain.


Also, is HBO on demand broadcasted in 480p?


----------



## racerboom

Anyone able to get YES Network on QAM? Or is it scrambled?


vincentnyc, which other channel did you pick up?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gooomz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When watching TWC HD channels, some channels display black bars to create i believe is a 4:3 TV image. When that happens does that mean I am watching 480i or 480p or something else. And why is this happening when i pay good money for HD channels. Please explain.
> 
> 
> Also, is HBO on demand broadcasted in 480p?




Not all content is 16:9 HD 24/7 on most of the HD channels.


-The locals (WCBS, WNBC, WNYW, WABC, WWOR, WPIX) usually only have HD content during prime time (not all shows....), sporting events, and some of the news broadcasts. Some commercials are in hD.... and everything else will be "upconverted" 4:3 SD.


-YES, MSG, and SNY basically only show sporting events in HD (along with a few other shows).


(You don't actually pay for any of these channels.)



-TNT is also 16:9 all the time, and has lots of HD shows, sports, and movies, but often shows SD content in "stretch-o-vision".


-HBO, Showtime, Cinemax, and Starz HD will mostly be 16:9 HD when showing movies (but still may contain 4:3 SD content occasionally)


-Discovery HD, InHD, HDNet, HDNet Movies are supposed to be HD 24/7. (the final 3 are the ones you actually pay for)


-ESPN is 16:9 all the time - with either HD content or SD with "ESPN" pillarbars


The only channels you actually pay extra for are the movie premiums, InHD, HDNet HDNet Movies, and ESPNHD


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gooomz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When watching TWC HD channels, some channels display black bars to create i believe is a 4:3 TV image. When that happens does that mean I am watching 480i or 480p or something else. And why is this happening when i pay good money for HD channels. Please explain.
> 
> 
> Also, is HBO on demand broadcasted in 480p?



Just to add to berks comment, not all movies on HBO, max, starz, and showtime are shown in HD on their HD channels. The best way to confirm if you they are being broadcast in HD is to check the channel guide. If it says HDTV in the description, that is what it is, but it has to say it or you are just getting a SD movie on a HD channel. The broadcast will look better then it's sisters SD channel but it will not be in HD.


These are the only full time HDTV channels: Discovery HD, InHD, HDNet, HDNet & Universal HD


TNTHD is a question mark, They broadcast in HD 1080i full time but do they really get the tru upconversion or as they say the stretch-O-vision treatment. I have seen the stretch look sometimes but that only happen when the TV or cable box leaves the channel at 480p. At least in my house that is what happens. Once corrected I don't see any stretch at all, but that is up to the eye of the viewer.


All channels other than the HD channels are broadcast in 480i. Your TV will output it at 480p, so the answer is yes and no. OnDemand is broadcasting in 480 i but your TV converts it to 480p.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *O and A* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i would rather UNIVERSAL HD become SCIFI HD. but thats just me.



It is almost there, it has four of Sci-fi shows already, Surface, BSG one season behind, SG-Atlantis and firefly. But I think in due time the other networks will come around and have a HD channels but the only problem is content. None of these networks we crave Sci-fi, USA & TBS have many new shows to devote a full time HD network. This is where an Universal HD makes for good tv. It is able to show Shows from at least five networks(NBC, USA, SCI-FI, Bravo, and any other unversal produced show shown on another network, ie HOUSE). UniversalHD is still new and getting it's wings but buy now showing BSG, SG Atlantis and Firefly, better shows from their family will be sure to follow which might lead to a universal HD2. Just think of the variety that is out there now over the Universal NBC family.

Monk

Psych

BSG season 4 & 5

ghost hunters

L&O CI

Dresden files

Heroes

the 4400

The Dead Zone

Queer guy for the, ok I am kidding with this one.

just to name a few.

Once these stations start paving thre way and creating more, more will be offered. Once it is offered the cable companies will look more at their misfits the HDers and get us more options. We are still in the HD infancy ok maybe toddler stage, but we need another 2-3 years before the big bang and these threads will be down to just complaining about quality of channels or where is the new [email protected]#$? everything seems to be repeats. CBS and Fox would be big if they created their own parent HD channel, who's to say it isn't in the works?


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> FWIW, the Yanks game is being totally BLACKED OUT here on ESPN HD...nothing but a blank, grey screen on that station. And =this= is what we pay to see?? How STUPID is that, to show absolutely NOTHING?! And rather than show us something of value, like maybe another baseball game, they're just showing some ESPNNEWS nonsense on the "regular" ESPN station....and that's DESPITE the listing on the on screen cable guide of today's Yankee game being on both ESPN and ESPN HD! Doesn't make any sense, yet TWC does crap like this ALL THE TIME.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Mike



but wasn't the game on yeshd? I was not home so did not have access to YesHD. I understand they should give us something more gratifying then a ESPNews similcast, but was there another regional game at that time? Baseball rules are their rules, hate MLB befoe TWC, they have enough things to be blamed for but this isn't one of them. However this isn't the only sport to do such a thing. The Nets and Knicks use to do the same thing with a blackout channel when they played each other only the home team had rights to broadcast the game. This changed last year probably because the Nets were getting better and the Knicks were the Knicks, but to their surprised(the suit) the Knicks station still had a better viewing audience.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> we now have the rights to ESPN2-HD and others coming in 2008.
> 
> http://www.tvpredictions.com/tw040407.htm



ESPNews in HD could there be a bigger waste of bandwith, a news channel, come on guys I really hope you aren't happy of this future addition. however, ESPN2, it will be about time when it arrives. What are we going to see other then 2 heads in HD all the time? with some clips in HD? I rather get anything else available in HD before this. AbcfamilyHd is just another TNTHD or maybe it will look as nice as NGHD and A&E HD are rumored to be. At least ABC family has a few new shows and movies every year. But the outlinning good news from this article is that other companies are getting on the bandwagon and at least offering the HD access. The more choices the better chance for expansion. We will get "Chiller" channel in SD before we get over 25 HD channels and that is because of content available. I guess ABC/Disney is trying to make their corporate broadcast family the first to be able to say, "Our family is available in full HD 24/7 on all our networks" That would sting the other networks.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> but wasn't the game on yeshd? I was not home so did not have access to YesHD. I understand they should give us something more gratifying then a ESPNews similcast, but was there another regional game at that time? Baseball rules are their rules, hate MLB befoe TWC, they have enough things to be blamed for but this isn't one of them. However this isn't the only sport to do such a thing.



The ESPN blackout was normal, since the game was on YES.


And ESPN cannot provide a 2nd regional feed on their HD channel currently. They lost that ability as soon as they started ESPN2HD.


They do still sometimes have a 2nd regional game on weeknights on their SD channel, but from a cost perspective it usually doesn't make much sense - since the few markets that would get that 2nd game will be watching their normal game on their RSN.


As I said before - they were already doing 5 games opening day....


And like you said.... this is all MLB-ESPN TV contract rules. TWC has absolutely nothing to do with it.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The Nets and Knicks use to do the same thing with a blackout channel when they played each other only the home team had rights to broadcast the game. This changed last year probably because the Nets were getting better and the Knicks were the Knicks, but to their surprised(the suit) the Knicks station still had a better viewing audience.



... Actually... that was something else completely...


For about a 5 year span around the turn of the century, when all the local teams were still on FSNY and MSG, Jim Dolan/Cablevision decided to cut corners whenever possible, and only had one broadcast (the home team).... so when the Islanders/Devils/Ranges had a game, or Knicks played the Nets - thats what happened. (Wasn't an issue with Yankees vs Mets since at least 1 of the 2 broadcasts ended up OTA when the game wasn't national)


This ended around the same time they stopped putting games exclusively on MSG Metro (which was one the most annoying thing ever done by Jim Dolan - since the games on those channels were not availabale anywhere on satellite... they weren't considered MSG2 or FSNY2)


The Nets have been on YES for a few years already - so there have been 2 broadcasts for knicks/nets games for a while


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ESPNews in HD could there be a bigger waste of bandwith, a news channel, come on guys I really hope you aren't happy of this future addition. however, ESPN2, it will be about time when it arrives. What are we going to see other then 2 heads in HD all the time? with some clips in HD? I rather get anything else available in HD before this.




It's still over a year away - by then much more capacity is expected.


And ESPNNews is well over 75% highlights - very little time showing the actual people.


And expanding to a 16:9 image allows them to make use of the screen and show more up-to-the-minute stats... If they are considering that....


----------



## demonscars




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> They are all the "Free" On Demand channels, and they start at 1000. You need DTValue to get them. There are about 20 or so On Demand channels up there, only a couple of them are PPV.



Yes I know I get them. I was asking about Entertainment On Demand since this one doesn't appear.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> but wasn't the game on yeshd? I was not home so did not have access to YesHD. I understand they should give us something more gratifying then a ESPNews similcast, but was there another regional game at that time? Baseball rules are their rules, hate MLB befoe TWC, they have enough things to be blamed for but this isn't one of them. However this isn't the only sport to do such a thing. The Nets and Knicks use to do the same thing with a blackout channel when they played each other only the home team had rights to broadcast the game. This changed last year probably because the Nets were getting better and the Knicks were the Knicks, but to their surprised(the suit) the Knicks station still had a better viewing audience.



Correct, nutty, the Yanks game was definitely on YES HD, but that wasn't my point. The point was, we should have gotten SOMETHING to watch, =in= HD, on ESPN HD at that time, NOT a blank screen. Not at the prices we pay overall, for this service. And not in a market the size of NYC. And it seems to happen a LOT, and i'm not just referring to Yankees baseball, either.


----------



## vincentnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not all content is 16:9 HD 24/7 on most of the HD channels.
> 
> 
> -The locals (WCBS, WNBC, WNYW, WABC, WWOR, WPIX) usually only have HD content during prime time (not all shows....), sporting events, and some of the news broadcasts. Some commercials are in hD.... and everything else will be "upconverted" 4:3 SD.
> 
> 
> -YES, MSG, and SNY basically only show sporting events in HD (along with a few other shows).
> 
> 
> (You don't actually pay for any of these channels.)
> 
> 
> 
> -TNT is also 16:9 all the time, and has lots of HD shows, sports, and movies, but often shows SD content in "stretch-o-vision".
> 
> 
> -HBO, Showtime, Cinemax, and Starz HD will mostly be 16:9 HD when showing movies (but still may contain 4:3 SD content occasionally)
> 
> 
> -Discovery HD, InHD, HDNet, HDNet Movies are supposed to be HD 24/7. (the final 3 are the ones you actually pay for)
> 
> 
> -ESPN is 16:9 all the time - with either HD content or SD with "ESPN" pillarbars
> 
> 
> The only channels you actually pay extra for are the movie premiums, InHD, HDNet HDNet Movies, and ESPNHD



what do mean u dont pay for any of these channels? msg, yes hd, sny? it comes with digital starter pak value which cost about $50/month.


and if u want hbo hd, cinemax hd, starz hd, those are premium and u have to pay additional $10/month for each of them.


But for me I'm able to get all the local OTA hd channel and then some free w/ my Samsung qam tune and twc basic subscription for only $12/month.


----------



## mabrym

What kind of picture is everyone getting on SNY games? Mine looks pretty bad even for SD.


----------



## gooomz

if i'm getting black bars while watching hd cannels am i watching SD or 480p?

what is the resolution of SD anyway?

is standard def on all other channels besides the HD channels because i heard that HBO and HBO on demand are 480p. Is that so?


Thanks for the help.


----------



## bgrbb

Now that a deal has been struck, does anyone know when Extra Innings games are going to show up on TWC NYC and what channels they will be on?


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bgrbb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Now that a deal has been struck, does anyone know when Extra Innings games are going to show up on TWC NYC and what channels they will be on?



the NHL Center ICE channels will switch over to MLB


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vincentnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> what do mean u dont pay for any of these channels? msg, yes hd, sny? it comes with digital starter pak value which cost about $50/month.




You don't pay "extra" for those HD channels.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gooomz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> if i'm getting black bars while watching hd cannels am i watching SD or 480p?
> 
> what is the resolution of SD anyway?
> 
> is standard def on all other channels besides the HD channels because i heard that HBO and HBO on demand are 480p. Is that so?
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help.



SD is 480p


When you see black bars on HD channels - the content is SD, but being upconverted to whatever the channel can normally show in HD (picture will be no different than SD, but the box will think otherwise)


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Correct, nutty, the Yanks game was definitely on YES HD, but that wasn't my point. The point was, we should have gotten SOMETHING to watch, =in= HD, on ESPN HD at that time, NOT a blank screen. Not at the prices we pay overall, for this service. And not in a market the size of NYC. And it seems to happen a LOT, and i'm not just referring to Yankees baseball, either.




It's amazing how people complain, as if it is so simple......



I'm sure ratings obviously show that very very few people will watch ESPN alternate programming while the Yankees or Mets (or any NY team) are playing on a local RSN (and ESPN is showing ANYTHING else).

That number must go down even more in just about any other city with 1 team in a particular sport being shown.


So why would ESPN spend a lot of money for alternate HD content (they used to be able to have that before converting their 2nd feed to ESPN2HD, as I said before).


Certain things just dont make sense to invest in.


----------



## javaman421

The schedule is up on 441, but no game. I called TWC and was told games would begin either tonight or tomorrow afternoon. No pricing available yet. Free preview until Sunday.

Jim Coffey


----------



## gooomz

so if i'm watching NBCHD and the show is in SD, is the picture giong to be same as the same show on regular NBC?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gooomz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> so if i'm watching NBCHD and the show is in SD, is the picture giong to be same as the same show on regular NBC?




Well.. the source is the same... it may be a bit better since you'll see the full SD image (even the SD channels can be compressed a bit).


I still like to watch Knicks and Rangers road SD games on MSGHD since the picture/sound comes thru as good as you would expect from a SD channel (which is slightly better than what end up seeing the the regular MSG)


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gooomz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> so if i'm watching NBCHD and the show is in SD, is the picture giong to be same as the same show on regular NBC?



WNBC-DT's upconversion of 480i-sourced material to 1080i, using professional hardware, often makes it look much better. Also, if the 480i source isn't OTA analog or composite video (NTSC), which is heavily filtered with the luma (brightness) and colors jumbled together, PQ can be much better. Signal routing within NBC that avoids NTSC use could prevent the problems of analog composite video. It's easy to compare SD versus upconverted-1080i PQ by switching between NBC's (or other's) HD and SD channels for 480i-only-sourced broadcasts. A third option is watching WNBC as an analog SD signal, using a NTSC tuner with a direct cable connection (or a analog cable STB); some CRTs keep it in analog form but fixed-pixel displays, or CRT models converting 480i to 480p etc., digitize signals. -- John


----------



## JBBO3314

Why is SNY broadcasting almost everything in 16:9 Hd but when mets games start it looks like SD.


----------



## bigd86




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBBO3314* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Why is SNY broadcasting almost everything in 16:9 Hd but when mets games start it looks like SD.



Away games. All home games are in HD, but only selected (I'm sure somebody else on the forum has the list) away games will be in HD.


----------



## JBBO3314

I have a question about verizon fios. Where is it available right now and is it better then time warner service because I see it has a few more channels that I would like to have at this moment. Any info would be appreciated right now.


P.s. thanks big


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBBO3314* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a question about verizon fios. Where is it available right now and is it better then time warner service because I see it has a few more channels that I would like to have at this moment. Any info would be appreciated right now.
> 
> 
> P.s. thanks big



Can't offer any specific answers to your question maybe someone else here will chime in but in the meantime you might want to post on this thread too.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=656287


----------



## mabrym

This is not specifically related to TWC but, I've just sent an email to SNY requesting more away games in HD. Please do the same. Supposedly we get "select" away games, I don't remember any from last year except a couple of Yankee games.


Last night I switched after the game was over I switched to YES, which had a replay of the Yanks opening day (I was hoping they would lose in the replay); they have all games in HD this year.


The Mets deserve to have this too.


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *demonscars* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes I know I get them. I was asking about Entertainment On Demand since this one doesn't appear.



Entertainment On Demand is channel 1005.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mabrym* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is not specifically related to TWC but, I've just sent an email to SNY requesting more away games in HD. Please do the same. Supposedly we get "select" away games, I don't remember any from last year except a couple of Yankee games.
> 
> 
> Last night I switched after the game was over I switched to YES, which had a replay of the Yanks opening day (I was hoping they would lose in the replay); they have all games in HD this year.
> 
> 
> The Mets deserve to have this too.



Well it doesn't come cheap...


And YES has been on a bit longer - so they've had a chance to build up more revenue to make the investment and start full road HD this season.


I'm sure SNY will do more road games in HD as soon as they can properly budget it.


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *racerboom* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone able to get YES Network on QAM? Or is it scrambled?
> 
> 
> vincentnyc, which other channel did you pick up?




I used to get YES-HD back in the day, but I think its encyrpted now. Would love it if they broadcast it in the clear since it's not on a premium tier as far as I know.


I'm guessing he picked up TNT-HD on 93.2 - did a rescan today and picked that up along with MY9-HD on 93.1.


Along the same topic - does anyone have a current list of where the PPV and On-Demand channels are? I've been picking them up on 83-,84-, and 85- but I'm sure there must be others now.


----------



## AndyHDTV

 http://www.tvpredictions.com/twhawaii040507.htm 



"Time Warner Adds National Geographic HD In Hawaii

But the cable operator refuses to confirm that it will be added elsewhere.

By Phillip Swann


Washington, D.C. (April 5, 2007) -- Time Warner Cable has added National Geographic HD to its high-def lineup in Hawaii.


The HD network, which can be found on channel 1347 on Oceanic Time Warner Cable, was launched on April 2, according to the company's Oahu office.


However, when asked this week if Time Warner had reached a national carriage agreement with National Geographic HD, the company's corporate spokespeople in Stamford, Connecticut wouldn't answer the question.

__________________________________________


____________________________________________


Mark Harrad, Time Warner's senior vice president of corporate communications, referred TVPredictions.com's inquiry to Maureen Huff, another TW public relations official.


We then told Huff Wednesday morning in an e-mail that Time Warner had added National Geographic HD in Hawaii and asked if the cable operator had reached a carriage agreement.


She responded on Wednesday afternoon: "According to who?"


Huff did not return our subsequent e-mails and phone calls.


A spokesman for National Geographic HD said he did know if Time Warner was adding the channel. He said he could not reach anyone on Thursday to determine if it would be added.


National Geographic HD, which launched last year, is carried by EchoStar and several other cable operators. DIRECTV says it will add it full-time later this year.


Time Warner has approximately 400,000 customers in Hawaii."


----------



## cap_167

Looks like they finally figured out to give us an HD signal on the channel.


----------



## HDTV Dude

We're waiting TWC NYC??? Here's a list of the channels that I know are missing from our system.


ESPN2 HD = Popping up everywhere

MHD = Only in selected areas

A&E HD = " " " " " " "

FSNY HD = " " " " " " "

VOD HD = " " " " " " "

NGC HD = So far only on Oceanic TWC


----------



## racerboom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I used to get YES-HD back in the day, but I think its encyrpted now. Would love it if they broadcast it in the clear since it's not on a premium tier as far as I know.
> 
> 
> I'm guessing he picked up TNT-HD on 93.2 - did a rescan today and picked that up along with MY9-HD on 93.1.
> 
> 
> Along the same topic - does anyone have a current list of where the PPV and On-Demand channels are? I've been picking them up on 83-,84-, and 85- but I'm sure there must be others now.



Do you remember which freq YES was on?


Where are you picking up NBC-HD? My 1-4 is some "thetube" music channel. I want to watch Leno in HD. All my OTA HD's are accounted for except NBC. Any suggestions where to look?


----------



## UnnDunn

Wait, you're receiving TheTube on QAM? Does this mean it's available on a TWC digital box? If so, what channel?


Ever since we got Time Warner, I've missed TheTube. It's got some good music.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wait, you're receiving TheTube on QAM? Does this mean it's available on a TWC digital box? If so, what channel?
> 
> 
> Ever since we got Time Warner, I've missed TheTube. It's got some good music.



TheTube is a WPIX sub-channel.


Its not assigned a channel for whatever reason, but is available on the box if you go into diagnostic mode and go to the correct frequency-program #.


----------



## vincentnyc

i got the tube and nbc hd on the same 1-4 channel. dont ask me how..i just do.


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *racerboom* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do you remember which freq YES was on?
> 
> 
> Where are you picking up NBC-HD? My 1-4 is some "thetube" music channel. I want to watch Leno in HD. All my OTA HD's are accounted for except NBC. Any suggestions where to look?



If I remember correctly it used to be 93-1. Not sure though since it's been over a year when they encrypted it.


NBC is a tricky one. I sometimes get it on 1-4, but always get it on 104-1. If it isn't NBC, I get the Tube on 1-4.


----------



## broadwayblue

Rangers have clinched! Now, does anyone know the details on the playoff television coverage? The Rangers will play on the 11th or 12th, on the road against either New Jersey, Atlanta, Tampa Bay, or possibly Pittsburgh. Who will televise this game in NYC...and the million dollar question...will we get the game in HD?


----------



## vincentnyc

i heard this fall tbs will do baseball playoff & divisional games in hd. is this true for twc nyc?


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Rangers have clinched! Now, does anyone know the details on the playoff television coverage? The Rangers will play on the 11th or 12th, on the road against either New Jersey, Atlanta, Tampa Bay, or possibly Pittsburgh. Who will televise this game in NYC...and the million dollar question...will we get the game in HD?



If it's on versus, hell no!!!


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vincentnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i heard this fall tbs will do baseball playoff & divisional games in hd. is this true for twc nyc?




TBS-HD has a planned launch for September.

their is no known K for TBS-HD with TWC.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does that result in a major lag time, between when you change channels, and the new channel actually appears on your screen??



I wouldn't call it "major lag time" as it takes 1-2 seconds. The interesting thing is that this is very specific to the current software rev on my 8300HD DVR. It was absolutely faster under the previous release of Passport.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> WWOR-HD 709 is just like WPIX-HD 711.
> 
> 
> HD content for ~2 hours a day between 8 and 10, along with an occasional baseball game.
> 
> 
> Don't expect anything else.



Aside from the fact that just about NONE of their programming holds any interest for me (save maybe a few Yankee games in August/September assuming they are in the hunt) I did notice the HDTV tag in the guide from some of their shows. BUT, I tuned to something that was NOT listed a HDTV and it was 16:9 non-stretched HD!


Still I'd FAR prefer all three that SI got that are being withheld from the rest of us.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Rangers have clinched! Now, does anyone know the details on the playoff television coverage? The Rangers will play on the 11th or 12th, on the road against either New Jersey, Atlanta, Tampa Bay, or possibly Pittsburgh. Who will televise this game in NYC...and the million dollar question...will we get the game in HD?



I hear they are going to do HD e-mail... during Rangers playoff games, you'll get an e-mail every 10 minutes with a HD image.


From what I remember, you'll have to move to another city to get NY Rangers playoff games in HD, I think Versus has hockey playoff games.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I wouldn't call it "major lag time" as it takes 1-2 seconds. The interesting thing is that this is very specific to the current software rev on my 8300HD DVR. It was absolutely faster under the previous release of Passport.



Strange....I've found exactly the opposite effect -- my channel change/synch seems to be significantly faster under this Passport release.


Also, now that I've had time to observe it for a while, I've been noting significantly less "skippage" dropouts since this release was pushed to my box.


Scott


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Aside from the fact that just about NONE of their programming holds any interest for me (save maybe a few Yankee games in August/September assuming they are in the hunt) I did notice the HDTV tag in the guide from some of their shows. BUT, I tuned to something that was NOT listed a HDTV and it was 16:9 non-stretched HD!
> 
> 
> Still I'd FAR prefer all three that SI got that are being withheld from the rest of us.



Actually I checked in on this channel last night and saw "Elton John's Birthday Concert" -- the recent concert from MSG in BEAUTIFUL true 720P HD. No 5.1, but the picture quality was spectacular.


Unfortunately the guy's voice is completely shot -- he's basically reduced to trying to croak out his songs with some very talented backup singers voices turned much louder than his....Even though I like the music and was impressed by the picture quality, I still couldn't bring myself to watch more than a few minutes due to his greatly limited vocal abilities....


Scott


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I hear they are going to do HD e-mail... during Rangers playoff games, you'll get an e-mail every 10 minutes with a HD image.
> 
> 
> From what I remember, you'll have to move to another city to get NY Rangers playoff games in HD, I think Versus has hockey playoff games.



This is really frustrating. They take away INHD2, which they previously used to simulcast the VS HD games, and replace it with nothing. Now I can't get Rangers PLAYOFF hockey in HD?







If this is true it's totally unacceptable.


----------



## vincentnyc

any1 here got the channel "iatv" on their qam tuner? on mine samsung tuner it is 84-25 i believe. well last week i was able to get sound and pix on this channel. but this week i was only able to get pix but no sound. wtf?


did twc mess up this channel?


----------



## broadwayblue

For what it's worth I sent Ms. Witmer an email:


I am a Time Warner Cable customer in Manhattan. As a huge hockey fan I am eagerly awaiting the start of the playoffs. I am, however, concerned that the Rangers broadcasts might not be available in HD. Ever since TWC removed the INHD2 channel from the lineup (and replaced it with nothing) the games broadcast on VS were no longer available to us. With VS set to broadcast the early rounds of the NHL playoffs, I am interested in learning whether we should expect to see these games in HD. Are we out of luck because you don't currently offer the Golf-Versus HD channel? And if so, is there any chance that this channel is due to be added within the next week? I understand that you must receive a huge amount of email from customers, and that is probably why you have not responded to me in the past. But I know I speak for a lot of Rangers fans when I tell you that we love our team and really want to see them play in the best available formatHD. Thank you for your time.


Regards,


Broadwayblue


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Strange....I've found exactly the opposite effect -- my channel change/synch seems to be significantly faster under this Passport release.
> 
> 
> Also, now that I've had time to observe it for a while, I've been noting significantly less "skippage" dropouts since this release was pushed to my box.



I agree. I used to have 480 enabled (along with 1080) a few years ago but somewhere along the way the channel changing became unbearably slow. I only went with 1080 but it is tolerable now and I'm happily utilizing it again.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Actually I checked in on this channel last night and saw "Elton John's Birthday Concert" -- the recent concert from MSG in BEAUTIFUL true 720P HD. No 5.1, but the picture quality was spectacular.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately the guy's voice is completely shot -- he's basically reduced to trying to croak out his songs with some very talented backup singers voices turned much louder than his....Even though I like the music and was impressed by the picture quality, I still couldn't bring myself to watch more than a few minutes due to his greatly limited vocal abilities....



Double bummer...Sorry I missed that and sorry to hear his voice is shot.


I'll have to check and see if it will be on again. Over the years his voice has come and gone, hopefully this was a gone and he isn't finished.


I've seen him perform countless times going back over thirty years, mainly in the mid 70's (Goodbye Yellow Brick Road Tour, etc...) but I haven't been to an EJ performance for several years. I do recall, even back then that his voice was always inconsistent.


----------



## bingolong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vincentnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> any1 here got the channel "iatv" on their qam tuner? on mine samsung tuner it is 84-25 i believe. well last week i was able to get sound and pix on this channel. but this week i was only able to get pix but no sound. wtf?
> 
> 
> did twc mess up this channel?




I have a sammy tuner, also. I get this channel (pix and sound). I think its a signal strength issue. I've notice over the past week or two a fluctuation in the signal strength of certain stations. For example, last week I got 6-7 bars on NBC-HD. This week is a steady 8 bars.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Over the years his voice has come and gone, hopefully this was a gone and he isn't finished.



[totally off-topic]

I think I'm convinced at this point that it's gone for good. I saw him on some special on A&E about 6 months ago and his voice was just as unbearably "croaky".


----------



## vincentnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bingolong* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a sammy tuner, also. I get this channel (pix and sound). I think its a signal strength issue. I've notice over the past week or two a fluctuation in the signal strength of certain stations. For example, last week I got 6-7 bars on NBC-HD. This week is a steady 8 bars.



how are u connecting ur sammy tuner? ota? mine is thru the cable signal from twc..thus i dont see any bars for signal for all the channel even though i get them just fine except for iatv this week.


i think u using ota antenna with ur sammy tuner correct? otherwise how u able to see signal bars? i use ota antenna when i first got my sammy tuner..but i stop cuz one minute u get 7 bars and next u get 0 bars...thats y i use the cable signal.


so how u able to get iatv ota? i dont believe they broadcast this channel ota?


----------



## racerboom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vincentnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> how are u connecting ur sammy tuner? ota? mine is thru the cable signal from twc..thus i dont see any bars for signal for all the channel even though i get them just fine except for iatv this week.
> 
> 
> i think u using ota antenna with ur sammy tuner correct? otherwise how u able to see signal bars? i use ota antenna when i first got my sammy tuner..but i stop cuz one minute u get 7 bars and next u get 0 bars...thats y i use the cable signal.
> 
> 
> so how u able to get iatv ota? i dont believe they broadcast this channel ota?



My IATV is at 91.35; full pic and sound.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is really frustrating. They take away INHD2, which they previously used to simulcast the VS HD games, and replace it with nothing. Now I can't get Rangers PLAYOFF hockey in HD?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this is true it's totally unacceptable.




You happen to be completely wrong about this.


1) VS-HD games were shown on InHD, not InHD2.

2) TWC had nothing to do with the ending of InHD2.

3) Comcast stopped allowing InHD to show VS-HD games when they launched the full-time channel.

4) Comcast has not begun to distribute the channel to other systems yet.



Don't blame TWC.... as much as it sucks....


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You happen to be completely wrong about this....
> 
> 2) TWC had nothing to do with the ending of InHD2.
> 
> .... as much as it sucks....



...but they could've replaced it with something... or given those that subscribe to that tier some type of a credit.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You happen to be completely wrong about this.
> 
> 
> 1) VS-HD games were shown on InHD, not InHD2.
> 
> 2) TWC had nothing to do with the ending of InHD2.
> 
> 3) Comcast stopped allowing InHD to show VS-HD games when they launched the full-time channel.
> 
> 4) Comcast has not begun to distribute the channel to other systems yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't blame TWC.... as much as it sucks....



1) I'm pretty sure I watched games on INHD2. I remember because a co-worker who only got INHD wasn't able to get them.


2) Wasn't TWC a part owner in the INHD channels? If so, ending the channel would certainly involve them.


3/4) Are you saying that Comcast owns VS? If so, that was a stupid move on the NHL's part to sign a licensing agreement with them if Comcast gets to control what cable systems get to carry the channel, thus limiting the exposure of the game.


----------



## bingolong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vincentnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> how are u connecting ur sammy tuner? ota? mine is thru the cable signal from twc..thus i dont see any bars for signal for all the channel even though i get them just fine except for iatv this week.
> 
> 
> i think u using ota antenna with ur sammy tuner correct? otherwise how u able to see signal bars? i use ota antenna when i first got my sammy tuner..but i stop cuz one minute u get 7 bars and next u get 0 bars...thats y i use the cable signal.
> 
> 
> so how u able to get iatv ota? i dont believe they broadcast this channel ota?



No, I am connected through my cable signal. On the t451, I have the s-video out > s-video in on the Panny ES25. On the Panny, hdmi > to an lcd hdtv. The output switch on the back of the t451 is set to 480i. This is the only way I get the menus and the signal strength indicator to appear on the tv screen.


At the same time, I have component out on the t451 to component in on the panny. With the switch on the t451 set to either 1080i or 480p, I don't get the menus or the signal strength indicator.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 1) I'm pretty sure I watched games on INHD2. I remember because a co-worker who only got INHD wasn't able to get them.
> 
> 
> 2) Wasn't TWC a part owner in the INHD channels? If so, ending the channel would certainly involve them.
> 
> 
> 3/4) Are you saying that Comcast owns VS? If so, that was a stupid move on the NHL's part to sign a licensing agreement with them if Comcast gets to control what cable systems get to carry the channel, thus limiting the exposure of the game.



-Yes - Games were on InHD - I'm sure.


-Time Warner Corporate is part owner.... Obviously TWC-NYC had nothing to do with it


- Yes, Comcast owns Versus. (and it was the best deal the NHL could get - ESPN only offered the same type of deal NBC did, and HD wasn't an issue 2/3 years ago)


----------



## 5w30




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Rangers have clinched! Now, does anyone know the details on the playoff television coverage? The Rangers will play on the 11th or 12th, on the road against either New Jersey, Atlanta, Tampa Bay, or possibly Pittsburgh. Who will televise this game in NYC...and the million dollar question...will we get the game in HD?



We'll all have a better idea about matchups early Sunday morning ...

We'll all have an even better idea Sunday evening, once the Devils/Islanders finish up on MSG/FSNY. 3:30p game time.

But wait:

The NHL will have the official 1st round matchups -tv wise- Monday.


Dates for Rangers round 1:


thurs 4/12 away

sat 4/14 away


tues 4/17 home

wed 4/18 home


fri 4/20 away

sun 4/22 home

mon 4/23 away or tues 4/24 away


----------



## vincentnyc

lol wtf happen to wwor hd?


im watching nets vs bulls game on wwor hd right now..and it is not in hd!!! lol...wtf.


i though wwor hd is broadcasting baseball ad basketball gm in hd this season?


----------



## 5w30




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vincentnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> lol wtf happen to wwor hd?
> 
> 
> im watching nets vs bulls game on wwor hd right now..and it is not in hd!!! lol...wtf.
> 
> 
> i though wwor hd is broadcasting baseball ad basketball gm in hd this season?



it's an away game. yes not bcasting away nets in hd, they're giving this game to wwor due to yankees conflict.


----------



## gooomz

What the hell! I'm watching TV and then the TV blanks and says not HPCP or something not compaible, connect using Component. What Gives? I'm using the TWC 8300HD Explorer box. Is it the box? If i unplug and reset it seems to go away but always returns. Is may box defective? Will they update software to fix problem? Anyone else have this issue? Please advise.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gooomz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What the hell! I'm watching TV and then the TV blanks and says not HPCP or something not compaible, connect using Component. What Gives? I'm using the TWC 8300HD Explorer box. Is it the box? If i unplug and reset it seems to go away but always returns. Is may box defective? Will they update software to fix problem? Anyone else have this issue? Please advise.



Sounds like an HDMI handshake issue. Make sure the cable is plugged in tight. Personally I've noticed that the HDMI connection hasn't been as strong as it was on older firmware...definitely seems flakier.


----------



## UnnDunn

It sounds like for whatever reason, the DVI port on your box is short-circuiting or malfunctioning; for whatever reason it thinks something is connected to the DVI port.


My take; just swap it for a new box.


----------



## Chris NYC

Anyone find HD signals on TWC a little grainy, especially in darker scenes? I wondering if it's TWC compressing the signal vs my setup. I am using a 8300HD over HDMI. Called customer support and the rep told me HDMI is a "faulty port" and they only support component, which for what it's worth looked the same to me.


----------



## gooomz

I defintely think I have a HDMI handshake issue, the message says my HDTV does not support HPCP, I forget the exact lettering. If i change my cable box will that solve the problem, or it is my TV, or is it my receiver which does my HDMI DVI switching that is causing the problem? Please advise. Thanks.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Actually I checked in on this channel last night and saw "Elton John's Birthday Concert" -- the recent concert from MSG in BEAUTIFUL true 720P HD. No 5.1, but the picture quality was spectacular.
> 
> 
> Scott



Ha, that was the show I saw a few snippets of to post it was in real HD!


As for channel change lag, the actual display plays an important role. Before I got my Samsung, I had the chance to set up and spend a lot of time with the same size LCD Sony (a XBR1). Same cable company, same node, same service, same STB, the Sony took a LONG time. Double or triple the time that my Samsung did. I'd also say that the "slightly longer" that 2.6.002 gave me still was quicker than the Sony back on the previous series.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chris NYC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone find HD signals on TWC a little grainy, especially in darker scenes? I wondering if it's TWC compressing the signal vs my setup. I am using a 8300HD over HDMI. Called customer support and the rep told me HDMI is a "faulty port" and they only support component, which for what it's worth looked the same to me.



It's probably how the filmmakers intended it to be. Grain is an oft used device to make things gritty, more realistic.


Be aware that the "don't use HDMI" from TWC is a stock answer they give to abdicate ANY responsibility for a customer using it. All it really means is that if you have some flakiness, they won't even talk to you about it. The irony is that they do give you a box that absolutely has a functioning HDMI port on it. FWIW, I have been using the 8300 HD DVR for close to full year using HDMI and have had no issues (well, one time when I took my box to another apartment to check out some content I had on another TV, I found I had to reboot the box after I had powered it up to make a sync).


----------



## Chris NYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gooomz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I defintely think I have a HDMI handshake issue, the message says my HDTV does not support HPCP, I forget the exact lettering. If i change my cable box will that solve the problem, or it is my TV, or is it my receiver which does my HDMI DVI switching that is causing the problem? Please advise. Thanks.



I got that once. "Your HDTV does not support HDCP. Use YPrPb component connection to watch TV." Samsung LN-S4695D connected to a 8300HD.


----------



## Chris NYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's probably how the filmmakers intended it to be. Grain is an oft used device to make things gritty, more realistic.



Does 24 look really grainy to you? I have basically the same setup as you so it should be similar results.


----------



## coreynyc

VS doesn't have an exclusive on the entire playoffs. MSG & NBC will have games too and we'll have HD hockey without a doubt.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is really frustrating. They take away INHD2, which they previously used to simulcast the VS HD games, and replace it with nothing. Now I can't get Rangers PLAYOFF hockey in HD?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this is true it's totally unacceptable.


----------



## vincentnyc

any1 here watching mets vs brave on fox hd? the audio is dropping like a sec. like ever 2-3 min. while the mls on abc hd is not.


could fox hd not sending out enuff signal?


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> VS doesn't have an exclusive on the entire playoffs. MSG & NBC will have games too and we'll have HD hockey without a doubt.



Yeah, but I was planning on having an opening night playoff party and I don't know whether the first Rangers game (tentatively scheduled for next Thursday) will be available to us in HD. If it's gonna be on VS I think we're out of luck. If it's on MSG, I still don't know whether they will broadcast the away games in HD, although they have done some road games in HD this season. Guess we'll know more tomorrow evening or Monday morning once all the matchups are set.


----------



## gooomz

how long do i have to wait after i unplug my HD cable box (8300) to achieve a full system reset? I'm having problems with my HDMI and CS says i can plug it back right away but i don't believe that is the case.


How long do i have to wait to get full system reset?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chris NYC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does 24 look really grainy to you? I have basically the same setup as you so it should be similar results.



Yes, at times 24 has very grainy scenes, other times not. BSG is another show that is much the same, some scenes are VERY grainy, some not as much.


That being said and mindful of what the filmmakers are intending, it COULD be that these guys are still thinking SD. In SD, the grain may not look near as obvious as it does in HD, so I think those looking for the effect, need to "tone it down a bit" for HD. The conundrum is that doing that may make the SD version much less obvious.


Still, the "message" I'm trying to convey is that beyond what the technology can or can't do lies artistic choice. And artistic choice can make it seem that there is a lack in the technology (another good example is Studio 60, they use soft focus a LOT, so one could actually question if it's real HD or not because a lot of the time it doesn't LOOK that way).


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gooomz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> how long do i have to wait after i unplug my HD cable box (8300) to achieve a full system reset? I'm having problems with my HDMI and CS says i can plug it back right away but i don't believe that is the case.
> 
> 
> How long do i have to wait to get full system reset?



Conventional wisdom says a full minute. Practically, I've seen some issues fixed with about a 5 second lag between pulling and plugging. I've yet to see something the 5 second turn-over did NOT fix that DID get fixed by a 2 minutes unplug.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

I recall reading that the local cable provider in Chicago (Comcast I think) is "making" all it's STB customers that are still using analog STBs to replace them with digital ones. The theory seems to be that once that is completed, they can easily shut of all analog channels (keep in mind we're talking cable, none of this has ANYTHING to do with the 2009 OTA digital transition). I recall a claim of around 60 such channels. That represents about 120 HD channels.

*Supposedly* the reason why SI got 3 new HD channels was TWC went through the process and there are no analog STBs in SI. Then again, someone here posted several months back that at least 2 analog channels got shut off months ago, so we COULD have gotten those three (AFAIK).


Why doesn't TWC go on a campaign to essentially replace what analog boxes are still in existence? I KNOW that they know all about this, I can remember a conversation with a plain old CSR 5 years ago when he KNEW an analog box needed to be replaced BECAUSE he said they were going to shut off the analog channels within the year.


So by NOT even making an attempt to get old analog boxes replaced, they are essentially limiting us artificially as to how many HD channels we can get. All brought very much to a head by them giving new channels only in certain 'hoods!


----------



## AndyHDTV

riverside guy,


TWC NYC divisions have no more than 80 analog channels.

about 40 basic analog cable and about 40 standard analog cable channels.

the only customers in SI that had to convert to a digital box were the ones who had basic & standard service.

so out of 80 analog channels in SI, their is now only about 40 in SI which is just basic analog survive.

not everybody had to change their box.

it was said by TWCINSIDER, that Bkyln, Queens and Man. will do the same in that order but we don't know when.


this process is a little different from what comcast is doing in Chicago.

Comcast was spending 400 million over 4 years to fully upgrade chicago to all digital.

Do you really see TWC spending that much here? their taking baby steps which is unfortunate


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBBO3314* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a question about verizon fios. Where is it available right now and is it better then time warner service because I see it has a few more channels that I would like to have at this moment. Any info would be appreciated right now.
> 
> 
> P.s. thanks big



certain part's of Long Island have it already. But they are waiting just like in NYC for aggreements to be worked out. Except the difference is they have to go town to town not just get approval from each county(Nassau & Suffux) while for NYC once the aggreements are made it can be widely distrubuted. Nassau county is suppose to be their big starting point. SI will be next but we are all waiting to hear from the first person that was able to change.

FIOS Internet and phone is available already in other places with TV to follow soon.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's still over a year away - by then much more capacity is expected.
> 
> 
> And ESPNNews is well over 75% highlights - very little time showing the actual people.
> 
> 
> And expanding to a 16:9 image allows them to make use of the screen and show more up-to-the-minute stats... If they are considering that....



But that is one of my points what good is 75% of clips if the clips coming in aren't in HD. Who is to say for sure that they will be or will not? We will never know until we see the channel, but by then it is too late.


Anyway it is a year away so maybe the cabke companies work magic to gain compacity and they add more entertainment channels before they add a news channel.


Come on now, do we really need more stats? We are in the media age. Any stat quote or interview is readily available at a seconds notice. Just type in what you want and the stats run in real time with games. You can't get any better than that. The sports and news nets already take up 20% of the screen. Do wee need to give them more? Don't get me wrong I like up to the minute stats just like the next guy, but I don't want to lose anymore of the screen to get them.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well it doesn't come cheap...
> 
> 
> And YES has been on a bit longer - so they've had a chance to build up more revenue to make the investment and start full road HD this season.
> 
> 
> I'm sure SNY will do more road games in HD as soon as they can properly budget it.



Are the yanks doing HD for all games this year? I haven't read that anywhere. I thought it was still suppose to be seleted games?


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gooomz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What the hell! I'm watching TV and then the TV blanks and says not HPCP or something not compaible, connect using Component. What Gives? I'm using the TWC 8300HD Explorer box. Is it the box? If i unplug and reset it seems to go away but always returns. Is may box defective? Will they update software to fix problem? Anyone else have this issue? Please advise.



Make sure your cable box goes on first, from personal experiance when I press power on the remote and the TV goes on first then turn on the cable box the HDCP shows up. As long as my box goes on first I have no "handshake" issues. This is the easy way to combat HDCP notification during start-up. First test it buy tuning on each component seperately. cable thenTV & TV then cable. If it shows the HDCP on any you know you have to watch which starts first and you know it isn't the boxes fault.


The one thing I am worried about is, it sounds like you are saying it does it after watching a while, not only start up. If that is the case, it might be a short of some kind. You, just might have to exchange your box. It is an easy processs, it just takes trime to disconnect everything and go to the cable offices. It might be best to use component cables for the shows you really want to see so you won't get any interuptions. Until you are ready to change your box.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I recall reading that the local cable provider in Chicago (Comcast I think) is "making" all it's STB customers that are still using analog STBs to replace them with digital ones. The theory seems to be that once that is completed, they can easily shut of all analog channels (keep in mind we're talking cable, none of this has ANYTHING to do with the 2009 OTA digital transition). I recall a claim of around 60 such channels. That represents about 120 HD channels.
> 
> *Supposedly* the reason why SI got 3 new HD channels was TWC went through the process and there are no analog STBs in SI. Then again, someone here posted several months back that at least 2 analog channels got shut off months ago, so we COULD have gotten those three (AFAIK).
> 
> 
> Why doesn't TWC go on a campaign to essentially replace what analog boxes are still in existence? I KNOW that they know all about this, I can remember a conversation with a plain old CSR 5 years ago when he KNEW an analog box needed to be replaced BECAUSE he said they were going to shut off the analog channels within the year.
> 
> 
> So by NOT even making an attempt to get old analog boxes replaced, they are essentially limiting us artificially as to how many HD channels we can get. All brought very much to a head by them giving new channels only in certain 'hoods!



Something similar to that was suppose to be done on Comcast in NJ, the article is in this thread, I remember responding to the person who post it. I think doing that is better for us (HDTV enthusiest)in the long term. Once the wipe out their analog capacity the cable companies gain so much room that they can open their doors to more options to their HD client base which is growing daily, but still small. The problem with this move is DTV is a choice. The reason Comcast is getting away with it is because they will offer incentives to people that do switch. I don't think TWC is ready to offer such incentives. You have the grand ma and pops of the world who don't like change so they might be the biggest % of holdout's that delay the all digital proccess. But no need to fret all the cable companies are looking to be all digital before the deadline(it isn't a deadline for them they just use it as a total changeover point), so they can move forward into the future.

If you want to look at a positive note, most of those analog boxes are old and totally outdated, they will break down and when the client goes to change they have to get DTV because that is the only service TWC offers now.


PS, we should all visit our grandparents and make sure they make the change, Just tell them they have a 50's and 60's music channel that they would love.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are the yanks doing HD for all games this year? I haven't read that anywhere. I thought it was still suppose to be seleted games?


 http://www.yesnetwork.com/promos/YESHD/index.jsp 

http://www.yesnetwork.com/news/artic...1421662&vkey=1


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> VS doesn't have an exclusive on the entire playoffs. MSG & NBC will have games too and we'll have HD hockey without a doubt.



Well I'm just hoping they don't select Thrashers/Rangers as one of their exclusives. Gotta figure Ottawa/Pittsburgh would be one...not sure what they would pick for their other.


And how come TWC carries VS. and the Golf Channel, but not the VS/Golf HD channel?


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> http://www.yesnetwork.com/promos/YESHD/index.jsp
> 
> http://www.yesnetwork.com/news/artic...1421662&vkey=1



Thanks Berk, I didn't know that. So we get all the Yankee games in HD from now on until infinity. We need them to shut down the SD feed and make all those Analog and dtv yankee fans to get an HDTV. At least we get a lot more in HD like the pre and post games. Next season all the Nets games will be full time HD also, that is cool to know because it gives us more sports in HD to choose from.


Did anyone watch the Nets/Chicago game on MynineHD? I know it wasn't in HD but just by being on the HD channel the PQ is always better then it's sister SD feed, however the PQ looked like they had a fireworks show beofore the start of the game. It was a very smokey PQ. The players looked clear, there was limited mtion lags, which isn't bad for a SD game. it was just that damm smokey PQ. Was I the only one seeing this? I know my9 is still trying to get it right but it just didn'tlook like it was a signal problem.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well I'm just hoping they don't select Thrashers/Rangers as one of their exclusives. Gotta figure Ottawa/Pittsburgh would be one...not sure what they would pick for their other.
> 
> 
> And how come TWC carries VS. and the Golf Channel, but not the VS/Golf HD channel?



it was said that Comcast, the owner of both versus & golf would have Golf/Versus-HD available to all that carry both channels as of 4/1/07.


4/7 has come and gone, so we are gonna have to ask TWC corporate what's going because no TWC division carries it.


and the NHL playoffs start wednesday.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well I'm just hoping they don't select Thrashers/Rangers as one of their exclusives. Gotta figure Ottawa/Pittsburgh would be one...not sure what they would pick for their other.
> 
> 
> And how come TWC carries VS. and the Golf Channel, but not the VS/Golf HD channel?



I think despite Vs, contract MSG's contract trumps the others. So all rangers games will be shown on MSG. All you Ranger fans should be safe. The Kniicks are almost done and even if they make the playoffs, TNT has exclusive rights to the 1st round. The only concern you Ranger fans might have is if the basketball season isn't over before the Rangers first playoff game, Then That might be a problem because the Knicks are a better draw (ratings wise)and it is business first.

I know what it is like to be a fan and miss playoff games, so good luck to all you Ranger fans lets get far into the playoffs this year.


----------



## broadwayblue

Well the schedule is out. From NHL.com 


2007 EASTERN CONFERENCE QUARTERFINALS


Series A - #1 Buffalo vs. #8 NY Islanders

Date Time (ET) Location Network

Thu., April 12 8:00 p.m. at Buffalo TSN

Sat., April 14 7:30 p.m. at Buffalo VERSUS, TSN

Mon., April 16 7:30 p.m. at NY Islanders VERSUS, TSN

Wed., April 18 7:30 p.m. at NY Islanders VERSUS, TSN

*Fri., April 20 7:00 p.m. at Buffalo VERSUS, TSN

*Sun., April 22 7:00 p.m. at NY Islanders VERSUS, TSN

*Tue., April 24 TBD at Buffalo TSN


Series B - #2 New Jersey vs. #7 Tampa Bay

Date Time (ET) Location Network

Thu., April 12 7:30 p.m. at New Jersey RDS

Sat., April 14 7:00 p.m. at New Jersey CBC, RDS

Mon., April 16 7:00 p.m. at Tampa Bay CBC, RDS

Wed., April 18 7:00 p.m. at Tampa Bay CBC, RDS

*Fri., April 20 7:00 p.m. at New Jersey CBC, RDS

*Sun., April 22 TBD at Tampa Bay CBC, RDS

*Tue., April 24 TBD at New Jersey CBC, RDS

*Series C - #3 Atlanta vs. #6 NY Rangers

Date Time (ET) Location Network

Thu., April 12 7:00 p.m. at Atlanta TSN

Sat., April 14 3:00 p.m. at Atlanta NBC, TSN

Tue., April 17 7:00 p.m. at NY Rangers TSN

Wed., April 18 7:00 p.m. at NY Rangers TSN

*Fri., April 20 TBD at Atlanta TSN

*Sun., April 22 1:00 p.m. at NY Rangers NBC, TSN

*Mon., April 23 7:00 p.m. at Atlanta VERSUS, TSN*


Series D - #4 Ottawa vs. #5 Pittsburgh

Date Time (ET) Location Network

Wed., April 11 7:00 p.m. at Ottawa CBC, RDS, VERSUS

Sat., April 14 3:00 p.m. at Ottawa CBC, RDS, NBC

Sun., April 15 6:00 p.m. at Pittsburgh VERSUS, CBC, RDS

Tue., April 17 7:00 p.m. at Pittsburgh VERSUS, CBC, RDS

*Thu., April 19 7:00 p.m. at Ottawa CBC, RDS, VERSUS

*Sun., April 22 1:00 p.m. at Pittsburgh NBC, CBC, RDS

*Tue., April 24 7:00 p.m. at Ottawa VERSUS, CBC, RDS


*if necessary


2007 WESTERN CONFERENCE QUARTERFINALS


Series E - #1 Detroit vs. #8 Calgary

Date Time (ET) Location Network

Thu., April 12 7:00 p.m. at Detroit VERSUS, CBC

Sun., April 15 1:00 p.m. at Detroit NBC, CBC

Tue., April 17 10:00 p.m. at Calgary CBC, VERSUS

Thu., April 19 TBD at Calgary CBC, VERSUS

*Sat., April 21 3:00 p.m. at Detroit NBC, CBC

*Sun., April 22 TBD at Calgary CBC, VERSUS

*Tue., April 24 TBD at Detroit CBC, VERSUS


Series F - #2 Anaheim vs. #7 Minnesota

Date Time (ET) Location Network

Wed., April 11 10:30 p.m. at Anaheim TSN

Fri., April 13 10:30 p.m. at Anaheim TSN

Sun., April 15 8:00 p.m. at Minnesota TSN

Tue., April 17 9:00 p.m. at Minnesota TSN

*Thu., April 19 10:30 p.m. at Anaheim TSN

*Sat., April 21 TBD at Minnesota TSN

*Mon., April 23 10:00 p.m. at Anaheim TSN


Series G - #3 Vancouver vs. #6 Dallas

Date Time (ET) Location Network

Wed., April 11 10:00 p.m. at Vancouver CBC, RDS, VERSUS

Fri., April 13 9:00 p.m. at Vancouver CBC, RDS, VERSUS

Sun., April 15 9:30 p.m. at Dallas VERSUS, CBC, RDS

Tue., April 17 8:00 p.m. at Dallas CBC, RDS (JIP)

*Thu., April 19 TBD at Vancouver CBC, RDS, VERSUS

*Sat., April 21 8:00 p.m. at Dallas VERSUS, CBC, RDS

*Mon., April 23 TBD at Vancouver CBC, RDS, VERSUS


Series H - #4 Nashville vs. #5 San Jose

Date Time (ET) Location Network

Wed., April 11 8:00 p.m. at Nashville TSN

Fri., April 13 8:00 p.m. at Nashville TSN

Mon., April 16 10:00 p.m. at San Jose VERSUS, TSN

Wed., April 18 10:00 p.m. at San Jose VERSUS, TSN

*Fri., April 20 9:00 p.m. at Nashville VERSUS (JIP), TSN

*Sun., April 22 10:00 p.m. at San Jose VERSUS (JIP), TSN

*Tue., April 24 TBD at Nashville VERSUS, TSN


JIP - joined in progress

*if necessary


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> it was said that Comcast, the owner of both versus & golf would have Golf/Versus-HD available to all that carry both channels as of 4/1/07.
> 
> 
> 4/7 has come and gone, so we are gonna have to ask TWC corporate what's going because no TWC division carries it.
> 
> 
> and the NHL playoffs start wednesday.



Well, I'll keep my fingers crossed that they add it by April 23. That's the first date they can air a Rangers/Thrashers game...if it goes the distance.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well the schedule is out. From NHL.com
> 
> *Series C - #3 Atlanta vs. #6 NY Rangers
> 
> Date Time (ET) Location Network
> 
> Thu., April 12 7:00 p.m. at Atlanta TSN
> 
> Sat., April 14 3:00 p.m. at Atlanta NBC, TSN
> 
> Tue., April 17 7:00 p.m. at NY Rangers TSN
> 
> Wed., April 18 7:00 p.m. at NY Rangers TSN
> 
> *Fri., April 20 TBD at Atlanta TSN
> 
> *Sun., April 22 1:00 p.m. at NY Rangers NBC, TSN
> 
> *Mon., April 23 7:00 p.m. at Atlanta VERSUS, TSN*
> 
> 
> 
> JIP - joined in progress
> 
> *if necessary




OK, so Game 4 is the only "conflict" night on MSG. (final Knicks game of the season - obviously on the road - vs the Bobcats) - I think its safe to say MSG will move that one to MSG2 (probably weren't any plans for that game to be in HD anyways)


MSG did a much better job this season of putting the home team (between the Knicks and Rangers) on MSG and not MSG2 this season (only once was a Ranger home game on FSNY)... so I think we'll be ok for that game




(LOL... the first Islander game is going to have to be on FSNY2.... great situation for them... they get into the Playoffs and still get relegated to a crap channel)


----------



## rgrossman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> PS, we should all visit our grandparents and make sure they make the change, Just tell them they have a 50's and 60's music channel that they would love.



That hurts. My grandparents were teenagers in the 1900s and 1910s. *I* was a teenager in the 60's.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OK, so Game 4 is the only "conflict" night on MSG. (final Knicks game of the season - obviously on the road - vs the Bobcats) - I think its safe to say MSG will move that one to MSG2



You are wrong.

This absolutely guarantees that the Knicks game will be on MSG _and_ in HD.


----------



## AndyHDTV

 http://www.tvpredictions.com/twversus040907.htm 


"Time Warner Gets Versus HD Rights

But a spokesman says it's up to each system to add it.

By Phillip Swann


Washington, D.C. (April 9, 2007) -- Time Warner Cable has obtained the rights to broadcast the Versus/Golf channel in High-Definition.


However, Mark Harrad, a Time Warner spokesman, says it's up to the individual Time Warner system whether to add the high-def channel.


Versus/Golf, which is owned by Comcast, carries National Hockey League games and some golf tournaments in HD. The network will broadcast NHL playoff games in high-def.

__________________________________________


____________________________________________


Harrad says he does not know which (if any) local Time Warner systems have added the HD channel.


"We do have the rights to carry Versus in HD," Harrad says. "I do not have information here regarding which divisions have added that to their line-up and which have not at this point in time. It's up to the divisions. Generally, we try to add as much HD programming as possible, but there has to be channels available on the appropriate tier and the channel line-ups differ from division to division."


With the NHL playoffs beginning this week, several Time Warner subscribers have contacted TVPredictions.com asking if the high-def Versus/Golf will be added."


----------



## broadwayblue

Talk about timing...any chance TWC adds Versus/Golf HD to the lineup by Wednesday??? One can dream, right? Seems like the perfect replacement for INHD2...and they did keep the slot open!


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Talk about timing...any chance TWC adds Versus/Golf HD to the lineup by Wednesday??? One can dream, right? Seems like the perfect replacement for INHD2...and they did keep the slot open!



would u want versus-hd or espn2 to fill that slot?

that's the question.

SI can add espn2-hd, ngc-hd and versus-hd if they wanted to.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> would u want versus-hd or espn2 to fill that slot?
> 
> that's the question.
> 
> SI can add espn2-hd, ngc-hd and versus-hd if they wanted to.



That's a tough question...could make an argument for either one. Hopefully both will be added soon. Personally I'd go for VS-HD as we used to get their NHL broadcasts and now we don't...and the playoffs start in 2 days.


On a similar note, is there any way to find out whether MSG-HD will be airing the Rangers road games? I know they usually only do HD for home games, but come on, this is the playoffs!!!


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That's a tough question...could make an argument for either one. Hopefully both will be added soon. Personally I'd go for VS-HD as we used to get their NHL broadcasts and now we don't...and the playoffs start in 2 days.
> 
> 
> On a similar note, is there any way to find out whether MSG-HD will be airing the Rangers road games? I know they usually only do HD for home games, but come on, this is the playoffs!!!



tru, I wonder which is more important a road rangers playoff game or a knick game?


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> tru, I wonder which is more important a road rangers playoff game or a knick game?



good question indeed...but fortunately the Knicks don't play on Thursday, so they can't screw us over that way.


----------



## HDTV Dude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That's a tough question...could make an argument for either one. Hopefully both will be added soon. Personally I'd go for VS-HD as we used to get their NHL broadcasts and now we don't...and the playoffs start in 2 days.
> 
> 
> On a similar note, is there any way to find out whether MSG-HD will be airing the Rangers road games? I know they usually only do HD for home games, but come on, this is the playoffs!!!



Check this out... Here's a stop gap solution to the bandwidth problem with adding 3 new fulltime HD sports channels like Versus/Golf HD, ESPN2 HD & FSNY HD all at once. Maybe TWC NYC could show some creativity on their part by broadcasting only the Hi-Def games when available on any of these sports channels and in order of importance (i.e., playoffs, home teams, etc.) on a new "HD Specials" channel. I know its not better than getting the 3 new sports channels fulltime but it's much better than getting nothing.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV Dude* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Check this out... Here's a stop gap solution to the bandwidth problem with adding 3 new fulltime HD sports channels like Versus/Golf HD, ESPN2 HD & FSNY HD all at once. Maybe TWC NYC could show some creativity on their part by broadcasting only the Hi-Def games when available on any of these sports channels and in order of importance (i.e., playoffs, home teams, etc.) on a new "HD Specials" channel. I know its not better than getting the 3 new sports channels fulltime but it's much better than getting nothing.



Great idea in theory, but we all know how hard it is for them to flip the switch to HD when they only have one network per channel. But I agree, they should find a way to give us what we want. There's so much garbage in their lineup I just don't know how they can't get it done.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Confused about Rangers playoff games... I see 2 on NBC which I'll assume are in HD. Great, if they play to a seventh game, it goes on Versus which TWC has every RIGHT to carry, but will NOT carry in the Rangers home borough.


Will MSG carry all the others in HD or not?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Harrad says he does not know which (if any) local Time Warner systems have added the HD channel.



Idiot, he already knows that TWC-NYC will NOT be running VS HD in most of NYC.


But this IS the first time I see them admit that just because they have paid for the rights to carry something, they won't carry them everywhere. Which means that all those channels we don't get are most likely PAID for by our monthly bills.


----------



## ob3

*Most HD channels are at different volumes for SI TWC-NY*

I have noticed that if i am watching say channel 707 WABC-HD, i have to turn the volume on my Sony kdl-v2500 up to 28-30 to comfortable listen and hear all of the dialogue, but then when the commercials come on, its blasting and i have to turn it down to 10-13.

Then if i switch to INHD or UNIHD or HDNET, 12-15 is perfectly acceptable to listen to at a normal volume. Non HD channels are acceptable at volumes around 10 or so all of the time.


Is there anything i can do about this ?

Is it my TV, or the signal ? (i assume its the signal)


----------



## nyboy42




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> certain part's of Long Island have it already. But they are waiting just like in NYC for aggreements to be worked out. Except the difference is they have to go town to town not just get approval from each county(Nassau & Suffux) while for NYC once the aggreements are made it can be widely distrubuted. Nassau county is suppose to be their big starting point. SI will be next but we are all waiting to hear from the first person that was able to change.
> 
> FIOS Internet and phone is available already in other places with TV to follow soon.




What specific agreements are needed? Is for the permission to lay the infrastructure fiber optic CABLE? is that why they need to go TOWN 2 TOWN?


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyboy42* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What specific agreements are needed? Is for the permission to lay the infrastructure fiber optic CABLE? is that why they need to go TOWN 2 TOWN?



Permission is needed for the franchise agreement that lets them offer cable television service.


----------



## mikeM1

Exactly as i predicted when i first read about the SUPPOSED televising of all road games in HD in the press release we saw in this ng, this is *NOT* HD on the YES road game tonite in Minnesota. It's the same ED =crap= they used LAST year!! BIG FREAKIN' DEAL!! Matter of fact, i just noticed they took the LYING "YES HD" logo off the screen.










Of course, it =would= be nice if someone threw a switch in the next 20 minutes to PUT the game in true HD...but i won't be holding my breath.


Michael Kay just mentioned that the game is available in Spanish by pressing the SAP button...but NOTHING...not A WORD, about the game being in HD.


You wait and see...i bet this is what we get with METS games on WWOR HD, too.


----------



## mikepier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Exactly as i predicted when i first read about the SUPPOSED televising of all road games in HD in the press release we saw in this ng, this is *NOT* HD on the YES road game tonite in Minnesota. It's the same ED =crap= they used LAST year!! BIG FREAKIN' DEAL!! Matter of fact, i just noticed they took the LYING "YES HD" logo off the screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, it =would= be nice if someone threw a switch in the next 20 minutes to PUT the game in true HD...but i won't be holding my breath.
> 
> 
> Michael Kay just mentioned that the game is available in Spanish by pressing the SAP button...but NOTHING...not A WORD, about the game being in HD.
> 
> 
> You wait and see...i bet this is what we get with METS games on WWOR HD, too.



Yankees/Twins are ESPN HD and its not blacked out.

Also the Mets are on CW11, not WWOR.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikepier* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yankees/Twins are ESPN HD and its not blacked out.
> 
> Also the Mets are on CW11, not WWOR.



Well, WADDYA KNOW??...you're right! Usually they black out local team games on ESPN from our cable when YES has the game on its schedule. But that doesn't explain why it's *not* on in HD on YES!


And thanks for the correction about the Mets games being on CW11, you're right of course. I have the Yanks game on in the background as i type this up, and got distracted/confused. What i meant to write is, when the YANKS games are on WWOR HD, i bet THOSE games will be on in ED, too.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Exactly as i predicted...



Yes, you were







correct.

....so much for believing the press releases.









This had better be an early season snafu.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, you were
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> correct.
> 
> ....so much for believing the press releases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This had better be an early season snafu.



I'm certainly hoping you're right about that, Larry. Maybe they don't know what REAL HD is supposed to look like?? The *ONLY* thing HD on this Yankee road game was the PRE and POST game shows.


----------



## 5w30




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Confused about Rangers playoff games... I see 2 on NBC which I'll assume are in HD. Great, if they play to a seventh game, it goes on Versus which TWC has every RIGHT to carry, but will NOT carry in the Rangers home borough.
> 
> 
> Will MSG carry all the others in HD or not?



Good bet that Rangers fans will probably see all games in HD.

Of the first 4, MSG has the first away game, followed by NBC.

MSG has the two home games at MSG.

MSG will have game 5 at Atlanta, NBC game 6 at MSG. and MSG has game 7 in Atlanta.

Too bad most of TWC NYC doesn't have FSN NY-HD for the Devils and Icelanders.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *5w30* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Good bet that Rangers fans will probably see all games in HD.
> 
> Of the first 4, MSG has the first away game, followed by NBC.
> 
> MSG has the two home games at MSG.
> 
> MSG will have game 5 at Atlanta, NBC game 6 at MSG. and MSG has game 7 in Atlanta.
> 
> Too bad most of TWC NYC doesn't have FSN NY-HD for the Devils and Icelanders.



With very few exceptions, away games on MSG HD are NOT shown in HD.


----------



## beatles6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm certainly hoping you're right about that, Larry. Maybe they don't know what REAL HD is supposed to look like?? The *ONLY* thing HD on this Yankee road game was the PRE and POST game shows.



YES can't possibly be trying to pass off tonight's telecast as HD. They know what real HD is because the home games are broadcast in 1080i. The commercial they constanty run states every Yankees game on YES this season is in HD, likewise for the YES website. If Tuesday night's game looks like tonight's someone in the programming department will be getting a call from me on Wednesday morning asking for an explanation.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beatles6* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> YES can't possibly be trying to pass off tonight's telecast as HD. They know what real HD is because the home games are broadcast in 1080i. The commercial they constanty run states every Yankees game on YES this season is in HD, likewise for the YES website. If Tuesday night's game looks like tonight's someone in the programming department will be getting a call from me on Wednesday morning asking for an explanation.



That sounds REAL good to me. I'll probably do the same. Any specific phone number to call, so i don't have to go thru that very ANNOYING voice menu deal??


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> With very few exceptions, away games on MSG HD are NOT shown in HD.



Well, here's to hoping that the Rangers first playoff game is an exception (as well as their 5th.







)


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> With very few exceptions, away games on MSG HD are NOT shown in HD.



That isn't true anymore.


The Knicks had over a dozen road games in HD (basically the regional ones... plus a few more random ones - like from San Antonio).


The Rangers also had games in Phily, Boston, Pittsburgh, and i think DC in HD (when their road game actually was on MSG and not MSG2 against a Knicks game).


Atlanta is a bit further away - but I think they will make the effort for the playoffs to get a truck in the area and do it right.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rgrossman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That hurts. My grandparents were teenagers in the 1900s and 1910s. *I* was a teenager in the 60's.



oops! sorry rgross,







I forgot that there are people over forty (I am almost here), fifty, and some 60's at AVS. I think there is a big band station that the the elder folk might realy enjoy. At least I know you already changed to DTV. We just need all NYers to make this change.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Talk about timing...any chance TWC adds Versus/Golf HD to the lineup by Wednesday??? One can dream, right? Seems like the perfect replacement for INHD2...and they did keep the slot open!



I don't think so, It would be nice, but they have to notify us a month in advance of changes. Thast is their rules so they can break them if they want to make us NYer's happy.


As for the replacement, ESPN would be a better fit, especially around this time of year. The baseball season is in full swing and ESPN2 will carry many games in HD. While Versus would give golf and fishing in HD. For some that might be a toss up, but for me the baseball would be a better draw.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyboy42* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What specific agreements are needed? Is for the permission to lay the infrastructure fiber optic CABLE? is that why they need to go TOWN 2 TOWN?



they need both, the franchise agreement like broadway said, then they have to work out an agreement like the cable companies have. The will be using public space for the cables and the towns and county will want to be compensated. The cable companies give free time to a city, county and/or the federal government by giving them access channels (like C-span for federal and the local public access channels for cities and towns. Either they do it this way or they figure out a way to lease/rent the space needed to run the cables. This is the same thing that happened when cable was an infant. The governments wanted something in return for using the telephone poles to run cable lines.


----------



## JBBO3314




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> they need both, the franchise agreement like broadway said, then they have to work out an agreement like the cable companies have. The will be using public space for the cables and the towns and county will want to be compensated. The cable companies give free time to a city, county and/or the federal government by giving them access channels (like C-span for federal and the local public access channels for cities and towns. Either they do it this way or they figure out a way to lease/rent the space needed to run the cables. This is the same thing that happened when cable was an infant. The governments wanted something in return for using the telephone poles to run cable lines.




Sounds like it's gonna take a while.


----------



## nuttyinnyc

Why don't you guys check the channel guide for the Rangers away games? It "should" be updated by now for at least the first 2 games and you can check if the away games on MSGHD has the little "HDTV" logo. If it does you all can make you plans for your playoff parties and have peace of mind that you aren't getting screwed. The quotes are needed because the guide sometimes doesn't get updated as fast as we need it to. But there have been many shows this season that were canceled and the channel guide made the updates right away. All games on MSG will be on MSGHD, the only question mark will be the on the 18th. It is a Ranger Home game and a Knicks away game(last game), I doubt if MSG would put a playoff game on a sister channel in favor for a game that will have no meaning other then another year full of underachieving.


As for the Yankee game, the HDTV logo was not there. Which was disappointing! Especially after that article we all read last week. Even the pre and post games didn't have the logo. But at least watching the game on YES HD looks much better then on YES SD. It wasn't HD but on my TV it looked good, none of the flaws that happen with a sport on SD were present. At least for me it wasn't. I was looking forward to see how the turf looks in HD and the general environment of the Homer Dome.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBBO3314* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sounds like it's gonna take a while.



Yeah, it will. The only thing that might make this easy is if Verizon is claiming that they already pay for the space because they are a telephone company first and they are only upgrading their existing cables. We can hope!







But the flaw in that is that Verizon adds the outside telephone line charges to our bills in the form or taxes and surcharges. I hope they make the cable aggreement or they might add the cost of the new lines to the FIOS bill which in turn you will be getting hit twice for one cable. That would really suck!


----------



## JBBO3314




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Why don't you guys check the channel guide for the Rangers away games? It "should" be updated by now for at least the first 2 games and you can check if the away games on MSGHD has the little "HDTV" logo. If it does you all can make you plans for your playoff parties and have peace of mind that you aren't getting screwed. The quotes are needed because the guide sometimes doesn't get updated as fast as we need it to. But there have been many shows this season that were canceled and the channel guide made the updates right away. All games on MSG will be on MSGHD, the only question mark will be the on the 18th. It is a Ranger Home game and a Knicks away game(last game), I doubt if MSG would put a playoff game on a sister channel in favor for a game that will have no meaning other then another year full of underachieving.
> 
> 
> As for the Yankee game, the HDTV logo was not there. Which was disappointing! Especially after that article we all read last week. Even the pre and post games didn't have the logo. But at least watching the game on YES HD looks much better then on YES SD. It wasn't HD but on my TV it looked good, none of the flaws that happen with a sport on SD were present. At least for me it wasn't. I was looking forward to see how the turf looks in HD and the general environment of the Homer Dome.



nope just checked my guide it currently states that beyond the glory airs at 7PM thurs. followed by boxing.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBBO3314* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> nope just checked my guide it currently states that beyond the glory airs at 7PM thurs. followed by boxing.



That sucks, maybe it is still too soon. If they ever do change it. At least I tried to help you guys. Let me see if there is any other options to ease your guys minds.


----------



## BobbyCor

MSG's web site is showing that the game is on at 7PM:

http://www.msgnetwork.com/tv_schedule.jsp 


Select 4/12 from the drop down.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BobbyCor* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> MSG's web site is showing that the game is on at 7PM:
> 
> http://www.msgnetwork.com/tv_schedule.jsp
> 
> 
> Select 4/12 from the drop down.



We know when the time the game is on and we know it will be shown on MSG and MSGHD the question that hasn't been answered is, Are these 2 away games braodcast in HD? Personally I think they will, MSG has the ability to show away games in HD, they did it for a few Knicks games this year. So why can't they show the Rangers away games. The Knicks are all but out of the playoff hunt, so the truck will be available.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Exactly as i predicted when i first read about the SUPPOSED televising of all road games in HD in the press release we saw in this ng, this is *NOT* HD on the YES road game tonite in Minnesota. It's the same ED =crap= they used LAST year!! BIG FREAKIN' DEAL!! Matter of fact, i just noticed they took the LYING "YES HD" logo off the screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, it =would= be nice if someone threw a switch in the next 20 minutes to PUT the game in true HD...but i won't be holding my breath.
> 
> 
> Michael Kay just mentioned that the game is available in Spanish by pressing the SAP button...but NOTHING...not A WORD, about the game being in HD.
> 
> 
> You wait and see...i bet this is what we get with METS games on WWOR HD, too.



Ah, you noticed too, eh? I remember a small flurry of posts claiming that YES was going to have ALL Yankee games in HD, but I refrained from saying "no way." Then again, there was an announcement that YES was starting a full time HD channel on 4/1/07... and I suspect those that said ALL games were in HD because they saw that prediction, i.e. they read one thing and assumed something far different.


----------



## BobbyCor

The away game on Saturday is on NBC, and I'm pretty sure I saw that was going to be in HD. Sorry, can't answer if Thursday's game will be in HD, but since its on MSG 1, there's a possibliity it will be.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *5w30* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Good bet that Rangers fans will probably see all games in HD.
> 
> Of the first 4, MSG has the first away game, followed by NBC.
> 
> MSG has the two home games at MSG.
> 
> MSG will have game 5 at Atlanta, NBC game 6 at MSG. and MSG has game 7 in Atlanta.
> 
> Too bad most of TWC NYC doesn't have FSN NY-HD for the Devils and Icelanders.



Actually, I saw that Versus was going to carry a game 7 if needed. Would MSG carry it anyway (like I doubt they carry the 2 NBC games)?


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ... I remember a small flurry of posts claiming that YES was going to have ALL Yankee games in HD, ....and I suspect those that said ALL games were in HD because they saw that prediction, i.e. they read one thing and assumed something far different.










Well what are we supposed to think after reading the YES press releases?
http://www.yesnetwork.com/promos/YESHD/index.jsp 
_This season, every Yankees game on YES is in High Definition_


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BobbyCor* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> MSG's web site is showing that the game is on at 7PM:
> 
> http://www.msgnetwork.com/tv_schedule.jsp
> 
> 
> Select 4/12 from the drop down.



Uh, that schedule says nothing about whether it's on MSG HD or not.


According to the TWC program guide, MSG HD is showing "Boxing" that night. While some claim hockey IS boxing, we will NOT be seeing playoff away games in HD. AND if the series goes to 7, Versus has game seven, which could mean we don't see it even in SD!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well what are we supposed to think after reading the YES press releases?
> http://www.yesnetwork.com/promos/YESHD/index.jsp
> _This season, every Yankees game on YES is in High Definition_



Ah, I saw a lot of posts about this, but thought that it came from an item on tvpredictions.com about YES starting a full time HD channel which some assumed meant all Yankees games in HD. Now I see they DID specifically say this... untruth.


----------



## 5w30




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Actually, I saw that Versus was going to carry a game 7 if needed. Would MSG carry it anyway (like I doubt they carry the 2 NBC games)?



The only net that has exclusivity in the 1st 2 rounds of the NHL playoffs is NBC.

And they'll have 2 Rangers games (gm 2 in Atl and gm 6 in NYC)

Thank GOD we don't get to see Versus screw up the Rags' games ...

their production values rate low ... Rangers, Devils, Islanders, Sabres production values much higher ... and never miss the puck or a replay ... like Versus does.


----------



## 5w30




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Uh, that schedule says nothing about whether it's on MSG HD or not.
> 
> 
> According to the TWC program guide, MSG HD is showing "Boxing" that night. While some claim hockey IS boxing, we will NOT be seeing playoff away games in HD. AND if the series goes to 7, Versus has game seven, which could mean we don't see it even in SD!



TWC program guide not a great one ... probably has not been updated ....

fyi next Wednesday will be a huge day .... the final Knicks game of the season @ Charlotte will be on MSG-2 ... Rangers hockey on MSG ... Islanders on FSN NY and Devils on FSN NY-2.


----------



## JBBO3314

what channels are MSG2 and FSNY2 on TWC?


----------



## timewaster

is there a breakdown on which channels the DTValue pack has over the "Digital Starter Pack"?

I'm looking at ways to lower my friggin timewarner bill and don't watch all those channels.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBBO3314* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> what channels are MSG2 and FSNY2 on TWC?




Usually 51 and 60 (TVGuide Channel and CSPAN2)


But you wont see it in the program guide (its been posted on the www.msgnetwork.com website all season.... they'll hopefully update it when needed)


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timewaster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> is there a breakdown on which channels the DTValue pack has over the "Digital Starter Pack"?
> 
> I'm looking at ways to lower my friggin timewarner bill and don't watch all those channels.



The easy difference is you lose all the on-demand channels, you need DTValue to access it. You also lose the stations between 100 and 160. That is a lot to lose for only $10-15. I don't know what the true price is. But there is a lot of cool free on-demand channels that I have found my new "quilty pleasure". All HDTV stays the same so you won't lose those. The best way to save money on the any cable bill is eliminate all premiums. That adds up if you have more then one.

Here is the list so you can decide if having just these channels would be worth it:

Sorry for the length guys.

Channel Channel Name




* Digital Starter Pak

1 NY1

2 WCBS

4 WNBC

5 FOX (WNYW)

6 Nickelodeon

7 WABC

8 TBS

9 MyNetworkTV (WWOR)

10 CNN

11 CW11 (WPIX)

12 Lifetime

13 Thirteen (WNET)

14 ABC Family

15 CNBC

16 A&E

17 The History Channel

18 The Discovery Channel

19 VH1

20 MTV

21 WLIW (21)

22 Cartoon Network

23 Court TV

24 E!

25 WNYE

26 SportsNet New York

27 MSG

28 ESPN

29 ESPN-2

30 YES Network

31 WPXN

32 Shop NBC

33 QVC

34 - 35 QPTV/BCAT

36 Spike TV

37 FX

38 Bravo

39 HSN

40 USA

41 Univision (WXTV)

42 BET

43 MSNBC

44 Sci Fi

45 Comedy Central

46 Fox News

47 Telemundo (WNJU)

48 Fox Sports New York

49 Disney Channel

50 Food Network

51 TV Guide Channel

52 TLC (The Learning Channel)

53 Galavision

54 AMC

55 WLNY

56 - 57 QPTV/BCAT

58 Headline News

60 C-SPAN 2

61 Oxygen

62 Lifetime Movie Network

63 WMBC

64 HGTV

65 National Geographic Channel

67 Azteca America

68 Telefutura (WFUT)

70 C-SPAN

71 NYC TV

72 The Weather Channel

73 - 74 NYC TV

75 CUNY NYC TV

76 Arabic TV (BK & Ozone Park only); Korean TV (Queens except Jamaica & Ozone Park)

77 ITV (3am-3pm)

91 WRNN

92 RISE

93 NYC TV

95 NY1 Noticias

97 Prayer Channel

99 Remote Control Setup

199 DTV Preview

309 Pay-Per-View Preview

503 ITV (3am-3pm, Basic)/ITV Gold (Premium)

507 The Arabic Channel

509 NGTV (3am-3pm, Basic)/NGTV Premium (Premium)

511 The Korean Channel

512 Media Korea

601-645 Music Choice


702 WCBS HDTV

704 WNBC HDTV

705 WNYW HD

706 Discovery HD Theater

707 WABC HDTV

708 YES HD (HD Specials)

709 WWOR HD

710 TNT in HD

711 WPIX-HD

712 MSG HD (HD Specials)

713 Thirteen HD

714 Kids Thirteen

729 WABC News Now

730 WABC TV Plus

731 NBC 4 Weather Plus

732 NBC 4.4

740 Universal HD

741 SportsNet NY HD

750 WNJN SDTV

801 NY1 Noticias

807 Azteca America

Channels missing 3TNT, 81 - 90, 100 - 160, 257, 1000 - 1028on demand, and a couple more.

Hope this helps with your decision


*PS, there is only a $10 savings if you go with the starter pack. IMO it is not worth the savings to lose as much as you do.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *5w30* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The only net that has exclusivity in the 1st 2 rounds of the NHL playoffs is NBC.
> 
> And they'll have 2 Rangers games (gm 2 in Atl and gm 6 in NYC)
> 
> Thank GOD we don't get to see Versus screw up the Rags' games ...
> 
> their production values rate low ... Rangers, Devils, Islanders, Sabres production values much higher ... and never miss the puck or a replay ... like Versus does.



I read that versus has had some of the best HD coverage of hockey, was I misinformed?


For all the Ranger fans, GO DEVILS!!, Nah I am just playing with you guys.

With NBC broadcasting 2 gamse(homeand away) at least we know we have one away game that will be in HD. The others are still up in the air. Something to look for, if they make it to the finals all the games will be in HD.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timewaster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm looking at ways to lower my friggin timewarner bill and don't watch all those channels.



Depending on what packages or channels you already have - premiums, road runner, discontinued old packages these will be bargaining chips for you.


I would try calling in the evening and chatting it up with a CSR. Tell them you're considering dropping TW. You're switching over to satellite or that FIOS is now in your neighborhood (regardless if they are or not). See if they can rework your bill with you over the phone. You might be surprised. I've done this and lowered my bill.


----------



## QMAN71

YES just showed a quick clip from last night's game in HD, so they must have had some technical issue that prevented the broadcast to be HD. Hope for better luck tonight.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *QMAN71* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> YES just showed a quick clip from last night's game in HD, so they must have had some technical issue that prevented the broadcast to be HD. Hope for better luck tonight.



They're certainly "teasing us" with that hi def shot of the Metrodome during the pre-game. Well, waddya know, it looks like someone threw the right switch, and this game really *WILL* be in HD tonite! HALLELUJAH!


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBBO3314* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> nope just checked my guide it currently states that beyond the glory airs at 7PM thurs. followed by boxing.



True, but for what it's worth MSG (27) also shows beyond the glory and boxing, and we all know that's not happening with them airing the game.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> HD tonite! HALLELUJAH!










YES it is!


----------



## Tresjolie9

Anyone watching Boston Legal right now on ABC? It isn't in HD :-(


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tresjolie9* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone watching Boston Legal right now on ABC? It isn't in HD :-(



I think ABC is having problems with their HD tonight.

Dancing With The Stars, on earlier, was not in HD either. This was reported elsewhere so it was not a local issue.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tresjolie9* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone watching Boston Legal right now on ABC? It isn't in HD :-(


 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=832485


----------



## beatles6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *QMAN71* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> YES just showed a quick clip from last night's game in HD, so they must have had some technical issue that prevented the broadcast to be HD. Hope for better luck tonight.



I called YES today and they did confrm that all Yankee games will be in HD and that Monday night's problem was indeed a technical glitch that caused the game to be in SD.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beatles6* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I called YES today and they did confrm that all Yankee games will be in HD and that Monday night's problem was indeed a technical glitch that caused the game to be in SD.










Good news. I guess we can re-chain the hounds.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beatles6* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I called YES today and they did confrm that all Yankee games will be in HD and that Monday night's problem was indeed a technical glitch that caused the game to be in SD.



Indeed last nights away game WAS in HD (and sure did look good especially as I tuned to it right before A-Rod homered!). They are on-air touting other games as being in HD, especially away games.


BUT, it was odd. Normally, the sports channels are good about showing 4:3 ads by using their own design of side pillars. BUT last night it seemed YES was switching to a 480 signal from the get go instead of always sending a HD signal and inserting their own side pillars.


Still, I was very skeptical, but it does look like they intend to cover most games in HD; I'm sure there will be frak-ups along the way, but their move is to be applauded.


As with the ABC frak-up last night, why don't these idiots put up a freaking crawl to tell us what's up? It's almost like they are doing the politician thing, deny, deny, deny. Which NEVER works, they will always get caught.


Noticed the IPG schedule for MSG shows the playoff game tomorrow night. No HDTV badge, but that isn't 100% reliable. Looks like it's going to be SD...


----------



## nyboy42

How Freakin Awsome Is Planet Earth On Discovery Hd?


----------



## nyboy42

i dont understand why TODAY there is an issue with road games in HD. EVERY SPORTS GAME HAS AN HD BROADCAST, we are at that point now in HD broadcasting. So all YES HD would have to do is pick up the HD broadcast of the Home team THEY ARE PLAYING. THAT is how ESPN does it, they just take the same HD feed of the home team they are covering. SO ALL KNICKS, YANKS, RANGERS, METS and EVEN DRAGONS (Arena Football???? huh?) should be in HD.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyboy42* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How Freakin Awsome Is Planet Earth On Discovery Hd?










Great looking HD. You might also be interested in this thread








http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...3&page=1&pp=30


----------



## mabrym




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyboy42* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i dont understand why TODAY there is an issue with road games in HD. EVERY SPORTS GAME HAS AN HD BROADCAST, we are at that point now in HD broadcasting. So all YES HD would have to do is pick up the HD broadcast of the Home team THEY ARE PLAYING. THAT is how ESPN does it, they just take the same HD feed of the home team they are covering. SO ALL KNICKS, YANKS, RANGERS, METS and EVEN DRAGONS (Arena Football???? huh?) should be in HD.



I'm sure they don't do it because, during Mets, Yankees games, you would be getting a lot of shots of the opposing players and dugouts. Personally I wouldn't give a damn, I just want the game in HD. We should have the option.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beatles6* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I called YES today and they did confrm that all Yankee games will be in HD and that Monday night's problem was indeed a technical glitch that caused the game to be in SD.



Now I feel a lot better. They had me waiting for away games in HD when I read the announcement and when it wasn't I was really disappointed. Didn't watch last night's game at home but I will get to see tonights game in it's HD glory.


----------



## nuttyinnyc

BSG alert!! For all the BSG fans season 3 is being replayed in marathon form. All episodes over three days on Sci-Fi May 16 - 18 8am -3pm. Get your DVR's ready. Not in HD though, you can still get the HD version on UniversalHD on saturday nights. Universal is in the middle of season three right now. I know there are a few of you here that will love to hear this news.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyboy42* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i dont understand why TODAY there is an issue with road games in HD. EVERY SPORTS GAME HAS AN HD BROADCAST, we are at that point now in HD broadcasting. So all YES HD would have to do is pick up the HD broadcast of the Home team THEY ARE PLAYING. THAT is how ESPN does it, they just take the same HD feed of the home team they are covering. SO ALL KNICKS, YANKS, RANGERS, METS and EVEN DRAGONS (Arena Football???? huh?) should be in HD.



There is a problem because each team has it's own camera crew with it's own cameras. Plus HD cost a lot of money. It cost a lot to set up and install HD equipment for those road games. I am with you they should share feeds. But then again people will lose jobs and I am not into taking food out of people's mouths.

But now it really is a mute point because all games Yankees this year, Nets next season will be all in HD(unless problems occur like Mon). Mets, Rangers, Devils and Islanders will soon follow. The last 2 don't matter untill we get a HD channel for them.


----------



## LL3HD









Hey, they're saying, in the OTA thread, that CBS news is on right now in HD. I hope we're getting the HD feed too.







I can't verify it but I guess I'll know soon enough.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, they're saying, in the OTA thread, that CBS news is on right now in HD. I hope we're getting the HD feed too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't verify it but I guess I'll know soon enough.



YES...IT'S TRUE!! I'm watching it in HD, thanks to your "heads up" there, Larry.


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, they're saying, in the OTA thread, that CBS news is on right now in HD. I hope we're getting the HD feed too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't verify it but I guess I'll know soon enough.



The PQ is excelllent as well!!! What a nice surprise.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The PQ is excelllent as well!!! What a nice surprise.



Yes it =*is*=.


----------



## BCastro

Any other feedback on wcbs-DT??

How is the audio?


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BCastro* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any other feedback on wcbs-DT??
> 
> How is the audio?



It was fine. Now the audio on these Yankee games on YES HD has been kinda weird, IMO....every so often Michael Kay's audio level gets VERY LOUD, almost distortion-level stuff.


----------



## AndyHDTV

Just to let everyone know, WCBS News is now in HD.


WCBS, WNBC & WABC News is now in HD.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...I will get to see tonights game in it's HD glory.



And miss the Rangers first play off game? For the sixth/seventh baseball game out of 162?


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just to let everyone know, WCBS News is now in HD.
> 
> 
> WCBS, WNBC & WABC News is now in HD.



Does anybody really care? aren't we all watching ABC & NBC. However, thanks for the heads up. I know a lot of us here at AVS are from the NBC dominance generation and the rest is from The ABC wonder years. This is why CBS always comes in last.

Plus come on guys, it is CBS. It should be a given that the HD will be great. I don't think I can remeber a show in HD that CBS has done wrong.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It was fine. Now the audio on these Yankee games on YES HD has been kinda weird, IMO....every so often Michael Kay's audio level gets VERY LOUD, almost distortion-level stuff.



I have found that audio on YES can vary quite wildly. I remember several games last season where they really did a bang up job, and I mean they had 5 channels cooking, you HEARD it like you were really sitting in the middle of all the fans. The crack of the bat was amazingly lifelike. Other times, it sounded like everything was "typical lo-fi TV sound" and very mono sounding coming from my center channel.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> And miss the Rangers first play off game? For the sixth/seventh baseball game out of 162?



oops Sorry, didn't mean to miss the playoffs. I just wanted to see the metrodome in HD. Remember the Yanks might only play a home /away series with them, so we really don't get to see that stadium enough.


----------



## Berk32

some good news for hockey fans.


VS games (at least for Thursday and Friday) are showing up on INHD.


(This may only be because the VS-Golf-HD channel normally does Golf on Thursday and Friday nights, but lets see what happens... this probably wont matter for NY/NJ games anyways until the VS coverage is exclusive later in the postseason)


----------



## AndyHDTV

Calgary vs. Detroit on Versus-HD via INHD in now on.


unfortunately I'm watching my rangers now, hopefully this will continue throughout the playoffs as no TWC division added golf/versus-HD.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Calgary vs. Detroit on Versus-HD via INHD in now on.
> 
> 
> unfortunately I'm watching my rangers now, hopefully this will continue throughout the playoffs as no TWC division added golf/versus-HD.



It probably wont - see my post just above....


----------



## gooomz

Why do my SD stations on TWC look so much worse then I remember seeing them on my old SD TV. HD stations look great on my HDTV (768p native resolution on my 50in HDTV), but the SD stations look worse then ever?


Why do SD TV channels look so bad on HDTV's?



Please advise. Thanks


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gooomz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Why do my SD stations on TWC look so much worse then I remember seeing them on my old SD TV. HD stations look great on my HDTV (768p native resolution on my 50in HDTV), but the SD stations look worse then ever?
> 
> 
> Why do SD TV channels look so bad on HDTV's?
> 
> 
> 
> Please advise. Thanks



Probably because you're not used to seeing an SD image stretched so big

(a 50 inch 16:9 widescreen HDTV is about a 42 inch 4:3 TV....)


SD picture gets worse as its stretched more, since there is less information to display per pixel.


----------



## gooomz

My HDTV is a 50in plasma and it does stretch the picture but still, i don't remember a 42in 4:3 image looking as blurry as it does on my 768p 50in TV when watching SD.


Are there any other factors that effect SD images on HD sets?


thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gooomz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My HDTV is a 50in plasma and it does stretch the picture but still, i don't remember a 42in 4:3 image looking as blurry as it does on my 768p 50in TV when watching SD.
> 
> 
> Are there any other factors that effect SD images on HD sets?
> 
> 
> thanks for the feedback.



Once you start watching HD, SD starts to look so much worse.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> some good news for hockey fans.
> 
> 
> VS games (at least for Thursday and Friday) are showing up on INHD.
> 
> 
> (This may only be because the VS-Golf-HD channel normally does Golf on Thursday and Friday nights, but lets see what happens... this probably wont matter for NY/NJ games anyways until the VS coverage is exclusive later in the postseason)



Well let's hope this holds up througout the playoffs. I was great to see the Rangers win tonight...but I'm still very upset about the game not being in HD. MSG really let me down. Pretty sad they didn't step up and do it right.


----------



## Meteor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gooomz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My HDTV is a 50in plasma and it does stretch the picture but still, i don't remember a 42in 4:3 image looking as blurry as it does on my 768p 50in TV when watching SD.
> 
> 
> Are there any other factors that effect SD images on HD sets?
> 
> 
> thanks for the feedback.



let the cable box do the upscaling, go to settings---> more--> format and leave 1080i only and see if sucks less.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gooomz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My HDTV is a 50in plasma and it does stretch the picture but still, i don't remember a 42in 4:3 image looking as blurry as it does on my 768p 50in TV when watching SD.
> 
> 
> Are there any other factors that effect SD images on HD sets?
> 
> 
> thanks for the feedback.



All the answers for this query are dead on. These guys are always on the ball to help. There are many reasons, but blurriness can also be cause by sitting distance. The further one gets from all these TV's the better the PQ would look. I don't know why, it just does.

Like Berk said HD is ruining the SD PQ for us because HD is just that dam good.

My best advice that I have told everyone, if you still have you old TV, or another TV watch them both together, now that you watch HD you see every flaw in the signal we receive in our houses for SD programing. However, by looking at both TV's you will see that signal wasn't as good as you thought it was. I tried this and I never complained about SD again. Because the PQ coming out of my old Sony Wega 36" was not good at all. But it did look good pre-HD. DTV looked excellent when it arrived a few years ago, but now there is now contest.

You also need to remember this, this is the one important thing. These TV's are made with HD in mind. Not SD! They accept all signals but the TV is always trying to improve the quality of the signal, because of this the TV may amplify the flaws in the SD signal. You just have to do a trial and error with the user controls to help you maximize your PQ for SD.

One thing people have down is set different settings for HD & SD, the other is hook up HDMI for HD programing and Component for SD programing. I don't know how many inputs you have but this is a good start. Good luck


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well let's hope this holds up througout the playoffs. I was great to see the Rangers win tonight...but I'm still very upset about the game not being in HD. MSG really let me down. Pretty sad they didn't step up and do it right.



I just wonder if somewhere else in this country, people WERE seeing that game in HD? Only a guess, but I'd speculate that indeed it was being shown in HD... elsewhere. How pathetic that in their home market, we only get SD.


Great job on promoting a sport that needs all the good press it can get!


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well let's hope this holds up througout the playoffs. I was great to see the Rangers win tonight...but I'm still very upset about the game not being in HD. MSG really let me down. Pretty sad they didn't step up and do it right.



Really, the game wasn't in HD? I was at a friends house with cablevision with no HDTV. That is horrible, it isn't like the Knicks were playing. Maybe it is an approval issue. Because the cameras are bigger, more wiring and a much bigger truck is involed. Just a thought. Either way it is a not right. Of all things the complete playoffs should be in HD in all sports.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just wonder if somewhere else in this country, people WERE seeing that game in HD? Only a guess, but I'd speculate that indeed it was being shown in HD... elsewhere. How pathetic that in their home market, we only get SD.
> 
> 
> Great job on promoting a sport that needs all the good press it can get!



It is a safe guess to say it was in HD down south. However there were so many games last night that I would be positive in saying Atlanta and surrounding areas were the only areas with HD.


----------



## racerboom

Cable guy came and installed a SA Explorer 3100........ is this POS an HD box? I'm trying to tune the 700 channels and I'm only getting 714 and above. Called TWC and they said wait 1 hour for some ARU to reset.


Did I get duped?


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *racerboom* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cable guy came and installed a SA Explorer 3100........ is this POS an HD box? I'm trying to tune the 700 channels and I'm only getting 714 and above. Called TWC and they said wait 1 hour for some ARU to reset.
> 
> 
> Did I get duped?



I'm pretty sure that the 3100 is SD unless it says on it 3100*HD*. Does it have component connections on the back-- the red, green and blue video connectors?


----------



## racerboom

no components just RCA and Svideo... and its old as hell... 2002


POS TWC!


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *racerboom* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> no components just RCA and Svideo... and its old as hell... 2002
> 
> 
> POS TWC!



You don't need a person to install the box for you - just go to a TWC location and get a new box.... the right box....

http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...locations.html


----------



## racerboom

Yea... about to go exchange it.....


Pretty stupid though.....the service sheet has HD install typed all over it, not to mention an HDTV sitting in front of his face.. and the monkey still hooks up an SD box.


Do I need to provide my own component cables? Or does TWC provide that?


----------



## UnnDunn

Yes, they supply component cables. You may have to specifically ask for them, though. Make sure to take back the cables you got from the installer.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *racerboom* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> no components just RCA and Svideo... and its old as hell... 2002
> 
> 
> POS TWC!



Definitely SD.


If they scheduled you an appointment for an HD box and they screwed up, you definitely have a right to complain and get something in return- at least a free month, or maybe, in addition. free premiums.


I don't know what your circumstances are but if you can, go to one of their centers and swap it out. Otherwise you might have to wait for another appointment. Definitely raise hell.


Edit: I see others here already said the same thing.


----------



## racerboom

Thank you everyone for all your help. I was able to get the box swapped and the activation fee waved.


They gave me a 3250. I hooked it up via component as well as coax to my HD set. Via the component input, the channel guide and SD channels look very blocky. Via the coax input, the channel guide and SD channels look a bit smoother albeit grainy. HD as you all are aware is via component or nothing.


In other words, the channel guide and SD channels look better through the coax. Does anyone switch between both inputs to watch SD / HD? Should I just always use the component input and learn to live with the blocky channel guide and SD channels?


Lastly, are there hack/tips to the 3250HD I should be aware of?


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *racerboom* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thank you everyone for all your help. I was able to get the box swapped and the activation fee waved.
> 
> 
> They gave me a 3250. I hooked it up via component as well as coax to my HD set. Via the component input, the channel guide and SD channels look very blocky. Via the coax input, the channel guide and SD channels look a bit smoother albeit grainy. HD as you all are aware is via component or nothing.
> 
> 
> In other words, the channel guide and SD channels look better through the coax. Does anyone switch between both inputs to watch SD / HD? Should I just always use the component input and learn to live with the blocky channel guide and SD channels?
> 
> 
> Lastly, are there hack/tips to the 3250HD I should be aware of?



I have my 3250HD hooked up via DVI, but then I'm running a CRT display. I've gotten used to how bad SD looks, but then I don't consume very much SD channel content.


----------



## racerboom

Have you found a way to change the grey sidebars to black? Or do you run stretch 4:3?


I found that my 3250 output was set to 1080i only, resulting in the superzoomed channel guide. I enabled 480i and 720p output in addition to 1080i, and the SD channels look better now. Only downside is my set takes 2 seconds to match the boxes output.


EDIT: Just realized I was digressing from the original topic of this thread. I will from now on use the proper sub-forums for questions. Thanks again to all those who helped.


----------



## LL3HD

Not that it really matters (for many reasons







) but tonight, the Knicks vs. the Nets are in HD on MSG HD (the Knick station _and_ it's an away game)*but*... the game is SD







on MY9HD, the Nets station along with YES.


I hope this is not what's in store for us this summer when the Yankees are on MY9HD.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I hope this is not what's in store for us this summer when the Yankees are on MY9HD.



nah, it should be in HD.


I guess this just show's that YES can't broadcast to different HD games at the same time.

1 under the yes brand, and 1 under the my9 brand.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> nah, it should be in HD.
> 
> 
> I guess this just show's that YES can't broadcast to different HD games at the same time.
> 
> 1 under the yes brand, and 1 under the my9 brand.



What two? There wasn't any game on YES while the basketball game was playing. The Yankees game started after the basketball game.


----------



## AndyHDTV

i'm pretty sure the pregame show on YES was in HD at around 9:30.

Nets ran on my9 until 10:00


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i'm pretty sure the pregame show on YES was in HD at around 9:30.
> 
> Nets ran on my9 until 10:00










You're probably correct. I couldn't stomach the basketball game.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're probably correct. I couldn't stomach the basketball game.



I can 100% confirm that YES needs to use the YESHD satellite feed to broadcast games on My9. And since they couldn't have the feed available for the entire basketball game, they chose not to do the game in HD at all.


(Last year, for the one Yankee game in HD on My9, the game was also on YESHD (not YES), for those systems that had an active channel for YESHD 24/7 (TWC turned it off and on whenever they pleased.....) - I don't think that will be the case again, since they will probably make sure the YES-SD feed is properly in place on the now 24/7 YESHD channel...)


Tuesday night is the first game of the season on My9 for the Yankees..... lets see what happens....


----------



## mikeM1

I could not for the LIFE of me find the channel showing Thur's Islander-BUFF game. It was non-existent on the TWC on-air guide, this past Thur, and i must have scrolled thru well over 100 channels. Can anyone tell me where it =was/is=?? Thanks.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I could not for the LIFE of me find the channel showing Thur's Islander-BUFF game. It was non-existent on the TWC on-air guide, this past Thur, and i must have scrolled thru well over 100 channels. Can anyone tell me where it =was/is=?? Thanks.



It wont be in the guide.

They never are.


It was on channel 51


MSG2 and FSNY2 are always on either 51 or 60 (Tv Guide Channel or CSPAN2)


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It wont be in the guide.
> 
> 
> It ws on channel 51
> 
> 
> MSG2 and FSNY2 are always on either 51 or 60 (Tv Guide Channel or CSPAN2)



THANK you! I'll make a note of it. I have no =idea= how i missed that, since i scrolled thru *everything*, from 1-100...maybe they were in commercial or something.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Did everyone note that the VS logo was frequently seen on NBC's Saturday Rangers/Thrashers game?


More importantly, our guys are playing VERY good hockey.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did everyone note that the VS logo was frequently seen on NBC's Saturday Rangers/Thrashers game?
> 
> 
> More importantly, our guys are playing VERY good hockey.



Yes they are! Now if only TWC would get their act together and add the Golf/VS HD channel things would be great. Well that and if I could find someone to swap my game 4 tickets for their game 3 tickets.


----------



## JBBO3314

I know this is kinda of early for this question but can anyone tell me if the May 5th boxing fight between Dela Hoya and Mayweather will be in HD.


----------



## FroggerJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBBO3314* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I know this is kinda of early for this question but can anyone tell me if the May 5th boxing fight between Dela Hoya and Mayweather will be in HD.




I too want to know the answer to this question. Every once in a blue moon they will broadcast HD PPV BOXING on channel 720. But in the past year they have broadcasted ZERO fights on on HD PPV. I love watching boxing but i am not holding my breath on this one. But you never know this fight is gonna be one of the biggest most ordered PPV fights ever. It would be a real bummer for TWC not to broadcast this fight on 720 or HD for that matter. One thing i can say ,for sure, is the weekend following the Dela Hoya/Mayweather fight, HBO will re-air the broadcast in HD.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FroggerJoe* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I too want to know the answer to this question. Every once in a blue moon they will broadcast HD PPV BOXING on channel 720. But in the past year they have broadcasted ZERO fights on on HD PPV. I love watching boxing but i am not holding my breath on this one. But you never know this fight is gonna be one of the biggest most ordered PPV fights ever. It would be a real bummer for TWC not to broadcast this fight on 720 or HD for that matter. One thing i can say ,for sure, is the weekend following the Dela Hoya/Mayweather fight, HBO will re-air the broadcast in HD.



the HD-PPV channel disappeared over a year ago.


720 is now Starz-HD


So the answer is most likely no.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *racerboom* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cable guy came and installed a SA Explorer 3100........ is this POS an HD box? I'm trying to tune the 700 channels and I'm only getting 714 and above. Called TWC and they said wait 1 hour for some ARU to reset.
> 
> 
> Did I get duped?



Ok first thing first, the 3100 is a very old model(released 2002) However there is a 3100 w/hd and without HD. So make make sure your box says HD on it. You bought this TV you should be running with the best cables available which would be HDMI to HDMI or DVI to HDMI. This box doesn't have that option. It is component or nothing. Remember youneed at a min to use component to be able to see HD properly. You didn't say if you were interested in a DVR, if you are this STB does not have a DVR. If you don't want a DVR you should complain and ask for the SA3250HD. If you want a DVR you ask for the 8300HDDVR.


IMO you should go to your nearest cable store and request their updated newest model. They switch with no problem, Just let them know it wasn't working properly. Just make sure you have a HDMI connection on your new box.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're probably correct. I couldn't stomach the basketball game.



Why not? the Knicks rule. Greatest team ever to never win a championship in my generation. They keep in the hunt till the final 6 game losing streak of the year, but at least we get to see them in HD. It looks so good that you can actually smell the stank diesease infested me first club in your house!!


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Why not? the Knicks rule. Greatest team ever to never win a championship in my generation. They keep in the hunt till the final 6 game losing streak of the year, but at least we get to see them in HD. It looks so good that you can actually smell the stank diesease infested me first club in your house!!



Thing is, if the Knicks do not get their act together soon, NY fans will be flocking over to Brooklyn in 2-3 years for their basketball goodness.


----------



## mikeM1

As spectacular as it looks, i sure wish they weren't broadcasting in that annoying DD 2.0


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As spectacular as it looks, i sure wish they weren't broadcasting in that annoying DD 2.0



their weather graphics are a lot sharper & detailed than wnbc & wabc.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> their weather graphics are a lot sharper & detailed than wnbc & wabc.



OH yes, spectacular graphics, no argument about that.


----------



## mikeM1

On this sad and sickening day in our history, it's nice to see that tonite's Yankees game on My9 is in *real* HD, as advertised. We can never be *too* sure when dealing with TWC.


----------



## cap_167

It wasn't in HD for the intro and I began to worry but they flipped the switch for HD a few seconds later.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cap_167* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It wasn't in HD for the intro and I began to worry but they flipped the switch for HD a few seconds later.



Cool. I missed the pre-game, as i was watching CNN...didn't tune in until the bottom of the 1st.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> On this sad and sickening day in our history, it's nice to see that tonite's Yankees game on My9 is in *real* HD, as advertised. We can never be *too* sure when dealing with TWC.



Cool







thanks for the tip. I assume you're talking about VT. Yes... that sucks... But did you know, on this day, in NY Yankee history, in 1929, Babe Ruth married his second wife Clair, at 5:45 in the morning because he had a game that day but it was rained out so they enjoyed the day together as a honeymoon.










I watch NY 1 in the morning.


----------



## AndyHDTV

thank goodness the rangers are at home.

I wouldn't been able to enjoy game 3 as I should if it were in ATL & in SD!


----------



## AndyHDTV

 http://www.tvpredictions.com/voom041707.htm 


"Several publications today reported that Time Warner may be interested in buying Cablevision, which is based in New York and serves the tri-state NY area."


"FT reports that Time Warner, Comcast and Liberty Media could be interested in Rainbow."

http://www.tvpredictions.com/voom041707.htm


----------



## mikepier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> On this sad and sickening day in our history, it's nice to see that tonite's Yankees game on My9 is in *real* HD, as advertised. We can never be *too* sure when dealing with TWC.



It looks good, but not as good as YES in 1080i. My 9 is 720p.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikepier* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It looks good, but not as good as YES in 1080i. My 9 is 720p.



TRUE, but....i'll take what i can get. Plus an easy Yankee victory for a change...it's allll good.


----------



## pdroth

Don't know if anyone noticed but here in Queens there are 3 analog channels that have disappeard - 6, 37, and 72.


Noticed it when I went to check on the crumby weather report on my bedroom TV without the STB.


Could we be getting some new HD channels soon??


----------



## vincentnyc

any1 here watching nets vs bulls on my9 right now...how come this game aint in hd? it is a home gm btw.


ps - yesterday yankee gm on my9 was in hd though...y not nets vs bulls? wtf? someone here said awhile back that my9 would carry hd basketball gm?


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vincentnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> any1 here watching nets vs bulls on my9 right now...how come this game aint in hd? it is a home gm btw.
> 
> 
> ps - yesterday yankee gm on my9 was in hd though...y not nets vs bulls? wtf? someone here said awhile back that my9 would carry hd basketball gm?



It was my fear that the *Yankee* games on my9 were going to be in that ED crap.

But nonetheless, it's inexcusable for them to have the Nets *HOME* game in that format.


----------



## vincentnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It was my fear that the *Yankee* games on my9 were going to be in that ED crap.
> 
> But nonetheless, it's inexcusable for them to have the Nets *HOME* game in that format.



u mean yesterday yankees' gm were in ed and not hd? what is ed? if it was ed...it looks pretty good to me.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vincentnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> any1 here watching nets vs bulls on my9 right now...how come this game aint in hd? it is a home gm btw.
> 
> 
> ps - yesterday yankee gm on my9 was in hd though...y not nets vs bulls? wtf? someone here said awhile back that my9 would carry hd basketball gm?




YES can only produce one HD game at a time.


Last night they only produced the Yankee game... so it was HD on My9.


Today they are producing both the Yankees on YES and the Nets on My9.... so only the Yankees can be in HD.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It was my fear that the *Yankee* games on my9 were going to be in that ED crap.
> 
> But nonetheless, it's inexcusable for them to have the Nets *HOME* game in that format.




All Yankee games produced by YES (on YES Network and My9) are in HD this season (except for the first road game which had production problems.... but hopefully thats in the past...)


no more "Enhanced Definition" garbage (It was basically a "sharp" 4:3 picture with clearer sound.... but not HD - they did that for a bunch of road games last season.... but had nothing to do with the games on WWOR/My9)


----------



## AndyHDTV

Nets are HD on ESPN-HD, it's not blacked out.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Don't know if anyone noticed but here in Queens there are 3 analog channels that have disappeard - 6, 37, and 72.
> 
> 
> Noticed it when I went to check on the crumby weather report on my bedroom TV without the STB.
> 
> 
> Could we be getting some new HD channels soon??



I'm glad if they did. hope they do it as well here in manhattan.


dropping 3 analog channels can free up space for a max of 9 HD channels not 3.


anybody else from queens can confirm this. As well as Bklyn?


----------



## Riverside_Guy

I recall a post about 2 analog channels being disabled, now we see another 3.


6, 37, and 72 are all carrying programming.


So how does one tell if you are getting analog or digital? I was under the impression we can't really tell unless we have an analog box and TV and find these channels blank now...


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> http://www.tvpredictions.com/voom041707.htm
> 
> 
> "Several publications today reported that Time Warner may be interested in buying Cablevision, which is based in New York and serves the tri-state NY area."
> 
> 
> "FT reports that Time Warner, Comcast and Liberty Media could be interested in Rainbow."
> 
> http://www.tvpredictions.com/voom041707.htm



That just means another 6 mil people that don't have ESPN2. Also it means more people will be joining us on this thread posting their hopes and aggravations.


----------



## nuttyinnyc

Did anyone experience Clicking during the second half hour? It sounded like someone was plaing with that little toy that let out the click click click. Very annoying but at least the sound din't sut down.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did anyone experience Clicking during the second half hour? It sounded like someone was plaing with that little toy that let out the click click click. Very annoying but at least the sound din't sut down.



I heard it early on for a few minutes.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I heard it early on for a few minutes.



I went to the LOST thread, apparently it was a nation wide issue. I was ready to freak out on TWC, but they weren't the ones at fault, this time.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That just means another 6 mil people that don't have ESPN2. Also it means more people will be joining us on this thread posting their hopes and aggravations.



I hope this happens, but not until 2008. Their still investing a lot of $$$ in those former Comcast & Adelphia systems they got last year.


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I recall a post about 2 analog channels being disabled, now we see another 3.
> 
> 
> 6, 37, and 72 are all carrying programming.
> 
> 
> So how does one tell if you are getting analog or digital? I was under the impression we can't really tell unless we have an analog box and TV and find these channels blank now...



A few years back TWC converted several remaining analog channels, (seen with digital converters), to digital simulcast. But there still might be some analogs seen with digital converters. Entering diagnostics shows whether a channel is delivered 64 or 256 QAM (digital) or analog (switched analog within converters). A direct cable connection to any NTSC tuner (VCR, set), then a channel scan, reveals remaining NTSC analog channels, both viewable and scrambled (requiring a analog converter). On many displays scrambled channels (different from encrypted) just lose horizontal sync periodically. -- John


----------



## nuttyinnyc

For all of you complaining of lack of HD channels with TWC. Just be glad you aren't from the UK. They are buying HDTV's at a similar pace to ours but they have even less HD, if any at all to really enjoy their HDTV purchase. See article:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=836986 


Maybe some of us will be more thankful for what we have instead or hating on TWC. Sure we should have more, but it is better then having nothing at all.


----------



## AndyHDTV

 http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6435282.html 


Cable Operator Claims It Has Bandwidth for 100 HD Channels

By Todd Spangler -- Multichannel News, 4/20/2007 12:02:00 PM

Time Warner Cable last month completed an analog-reclamation project in its Staten Island, N.Y., system that freed up enough bandwidth for 100 HD channels.


Director of corporate communications Maureen Huff confirmed that the project was completed in March, but she did not provide the number of channels retired from the analog tier. Huff added that 1.1 million of Time Warner's 1.4 million customers in the New York/New Jersey region subscribe to digital cable.


The project's disclosure was buried in court documents Time Warner Cable filed as part of its false-advertising lawsuit against DirecTV.The cable operator was attempting to demonstrate that it was able to match DirecTV's capacity claims by pointing to the Staten Island analog-reclamation project.


Senior network engineer Ron Boyer, in a declaration dated March 4, described the Staten Island project as expected to yield enough bandwidth to carry as many as 100 new HD channels. TWC is not limited to approximately 30 HD channels, even in the near-term, because it may readily redeploy some of its existing bandwidth to accommodate more HD channels, he said.


However, U.S. District Court Judge Laura Taylor Swain, in denying Time Warner Cable's request for an injunction blocking DirecTV's HD ads, noted, TWC was unable to state affirmatively that the reclaimed bandwidth [in Staten Island] would be used for increasing HD capacity, as opposed to other uses.


Boyer's reference to 100 HD channels indicated that the Staten Island system -- which serves an estimated 100,000 subscribers, according to research firm Backchannelmedia -- ceased broadcasting at least 30, and perhaps as many as 40, analog channels.


The project mirrored a similar migration underway by Comcast in Chicago, where some number of the area's 1.8 million subscribers will be forced to install Motorola set-tops by July 1 to continue receiving the expanded-basic channel lineup.


Comcast has said that a distinct minority of subscribers are affected. In Chicago, Comcast is eliminating 38 channels but keeping a basic 34-channel analog tier that comprises local broadcast, public, educational and government channels and a smattering of others.

http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6435282.html


----------



## nuttyinnyc

we could only hope, But what good is room for 100 channels when there is less than or equal to 30 available. Not including VOOM. But here is to hoping TWC stats freeing up some channels. Like someone mentioned earlier, we have had some channels shut down.


Maybe 2007 will be the year for TWC to catch up AND LEAD THE INDUSTRY. (FINGERS ARE CROSSED)


----------



## mabrym

Making plans to watch the Mets and Yankees tonight. Does anyone know if you can watch a recorded show in one PIP window and live in another? Or alternatively, pause one PIP window, switch to another, then come back and restart.


I would test it myself, but am planning to go out to dinner after work. If you can't do either, I'll have to be sure to be home by 7:15 so I can watch both live.


----------



## coreynyc

It doesn't look like this weekend's (Sat & Sun) Mets games on CW11 will be in HD, which really doesn't make any sense to me since SNY handles all facets of production and the games are at Shea.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mabrym* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Making plans to watch the Mets and Yankees tonight. Does anyone know if you can watch a recorded show in one PIP window and live in another? Or alternatively, pause one PIP window, switch to another, then come back and restart.
> 
> 
> I would test it myself, but am planning to go out to dinner after work. If you can't do either, I'll have to be sure to be home by 7:15 so I can watch both live.



Take your time, and enjoy your dinner. This is something you certainly will be able to do (watch recorded product on the DVR while doing the PIP thing with live action in another window)


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It doesn't look like this weekend's (Sat & Sun) Mets games on CW11 will be in HD, which really doesn't make any sense to me since SNY handles all facets of production and the games are at Shea.



If My9 can do it with YES equipment at Yankee Stadium, there's no reason why CW11 can't do it with SNY equipment. I agree, makes no sense. But then again, i'm not surprised, either, being so used to being disappointed with TWC.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mabrym* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Making plans to watch the Mets and Yankees tonight. Does anyone know if you can watch a recorded show in one PIP window and live in another? Or alternatively, pause one PIP window, switch to another, then come back and restart.
> 
> 
> I would test it myself, but am planning to go out to dinner after work. If you can't do either, I'll have to be sure to be home by 7:15 so I can watch both live.



I bounce back and forth between both tuners during live shows all of the time pausing and playing. I also do it with recorded shows.


There is a problem that occurs when you try pausing a show you are recording. If you pause a show you're recording and then use the pip and swap to the other tuner, when you swap back to the recorded show you will not be at the paused point. You will be live.


----------



## LL3HD

also...

You can use both tuners too, as long as you don't exceed the buffers while you're jockeying back and forth. I prefer to record, just in case I change a channel and lose the show.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It doesn't look like this weekend's (Sat & Sun) Mets games on CW11 will be in HD, which really doesn't make any sense to me since SNY handles all facets of production and the games are at Shea.



Yes they will be.


All Mets homes games (on SNY and CW11) are available in HD.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If My9 can do it with YES equipment at Yankee Stadium, there's no reason why CW11 can't do it with SNY equipment. I agree, makes no sense. But then again, i'm not surprised, either, being so used to being disappointed with TWC.



My9 doesn't "do" anything.


YES produces the games and basically sends it to WWOR/My9.


SNY does the same for WPIX/CW11.


----------



## O and A

I'm not sure if it has been mentioned but from my friends who work at ESPN they say the deal was done with TWC a few weeks ago. They put out a press release but I can't find it. Part of the deal was ESPN2 HD and ESPN Deportes (which carries Champions League soccer for those of you who care) to be added to TWC. Of course we know this is based on bandwidth availabilty but my friends stated that TWC said they would be adding them to their channel line up in NYC within 2 months if not sooner.


EDIT: http://www.webwire.com/ViewPressRel.asp?aId=31462 

found the press release. again my friends at espn say within 2 months.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *O and A* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if it has been mentioned but from my friends who work at ESPN they say the deal was done with TWC a few weeks ago. They put out a press release but I can't find it. Part of the deal was ESPN2 HD and ESPN Deportes (which carries Champions League soccer for those of you who care) to be added to TWC. Of course we know this is based on bandwidth availabilty but my friends stated that TWC said they would be adding them to their channel line up in NYC within 2 months if not sooner.
> 
> 
> EDIT: http://www.webwire.com/ViewPressRel.asp?aId=31462
> 
> found the press release. again my friends at espn say within 2 months.



I'd love to SEE something official on this, but...if true, i will be counting the days.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *O and A* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if it has been mentioned but from my friends who work at ESPN they say the deal was done with TWC a few weeks ago



old info, 3 weeks too late.

thanks anyway. keep talking to those espn contacts about future news though!


----------



## nskgti

Ahhh, I'm ready to cancel my TWC here in NYC, but I don't know what other options I have. I have been having internet/tv issues since I got everything set up. There is a horrible delay when changing channels and the internet speeds vary wildly from 6mb+ in the morning to 30-40kb any time after 3pm. This makes live very difficult when I have to use a VPN for work and I'm running 5-10kb speed tests when connected to the VPN. The last two weeks have been spent on the phone with TWC telling me it was a RoadRunner/Earthlink issue and RR/EL telling me it was a TWC issue. Finally TWC fessed up saying there was something on there end that was wrong and they would send out a tech to fix it. I sat around yesterday waiting for the tech, who never showed up. After 2 hours on the phone they said they would have someone here this morning before noon. I called at 10:00 to find out my appt was cancelled by someone in the office. After spending another 1.5 hours I am here. Ready to cancel my account and throw my cable box/modem out the window. Anyone here work for TWC in NYC that can help me out?


----------



## 5w30




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nskgti* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ahhh, I'm ready to cancel my TWC here in NYC, but I don't know what other options I have. I have been having internet/tv issues since I got everything set up. There is a horrible delay when changing channels and the internet speeds vary wildly from 6mb+ in the morning to 30-40kb any time after 3pm. This makes live very difficult when I have to use a VPN for work and I'm running 5-10kb speed tests when connected to the VPN. The last two weeks have been spent on the phone with TWC telling me it was a RoadRunner/Earthlink issue and RR/EL telling me it was a TWC issue. Finally TWC fessed up saying there was something on there end that was wrong and they would send out a tech to fix it. I sat around yesterday waiting for the tech, who never showed up. After 2 hours on the phone they said they would have someone here this morning before noon. I called at 10:00 to find out my appt was cancelled by someone in the office. After spending another 1.5 hours I am here. Ready to cancel my account and throw my cable box/modem out the window. Anyone here work for TWC in NYC that can help me out?



Go to http://www.nyc.gov and look for the city's Dept. of Information and Technology [DOITT]. Find out who the commissioner is and write a letter. Also put in a complaint -- they have a form that can be filled out and sent in.

DOITT regulates the cable franchises in the city. I used them to iron out a Time Warner problem -- got a lot of apologies, a top-to-bottom service call and free cable for 6 months.


----------



## broadwayblue

So I just know Rangers fans are going to get screwed next week. VS is going to air some Rangers/Sabres(?) games in the second round and we're going to get stuck with SD, even though TWC can air the VS-HD channel but choose not to. To make matters worse, I have a sinking feeling the games VS chooses to make exclusive will be Rangers home games, effectively making the entire series available to us ONLY IN SD (since MSG-HD hasn't be doing away games.) Please tell me this can't happen!


What excuse does TWC have not to add the Golf/Versus HD channel? They have the bandwidth, and it seems like the logical replacement for INHD2.


I'd love to get an answer from TWC, but that SD loving Melinda Witmer never responds to my emails.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So I just know Rangers fans are going to get screwed next week. VS is going to air some Rangers/Sabres(?) games in the second round and we're going to get stuck with SD, even though TWC can air the VS-HD channel but choose not to. To make matters worse, I have a sinking feeling the games VS chooses to make exclusive will be Rangers home games, effectively making the entire series available to us ONLY IN SD (since MSG-HD hasn't be doing away games.) Please tell me this can't happen!
> 
> 
> What excuse does TWC have not to add the Golf/Versus HD channel? They have the bandwidth, and it seems like the logical replacement for INHD2.
> 
> 
> I'd love to get an answer from TWC, but that SD loving Melinda Witmer never responds to my emails.



Well first, there's also weekened games on NBC to make up for it a bit.... (I'd guess Game 2 comes out on Saturday or Sunday)


Second, Rangers may play Ottawa and not Buffalo (they play Ottawa if TB beats NJ, and Buffalo if NJ beats TB)


Third, MSG may do road HD this round (since Ottawa and Buffalo are much closer to NYC than Atlanta, and the Islanders are done.... freeing up some resources... and so are the Knicks... which may have been the reason road HD could not be done in the first round)


----------



## Riverside_Guy

I was making a point elsewhere and I decided to double check what I thought was fact. Turned out I was correct, TWC's HD lineup in NYC is truly pathetic, more so than I thought.


Digital cable customers get 13 HD channels. Those come with the lowest priced package, but are not extra cost (no, they are NOT "free"). Throwing more money at TWC gets you 4 possible premiums that HAVE HD channels along with 4 in the HDXtra package. Grand total, 21 channels.


Now we see them arguing in court in their suit against D* that they can do them same as D*, deliver 100 HD channels AND deliver them NOW. They use SI as the example, a place they apparently did get rid of ALL analog channels. AND they said without even doing that, their systems had the capacity for 30.


So how come the rest of us don't get the three new channels SI got? And how come the ONLY thing we heard from them is about SDV (which for us is 100% dependant on that Navigator that is SO bad, communities are almost trying to revoke their franchisee agreement over) when they are seeming to say very different things when they are looking to extract money from D*?


And to think I used to stick up for them... and we STILL do not have the replacement channel in the HDXtra tier they swore they would give those subscribers!


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So I just know Rangers fans are going to get screwed next week. VS is going to air some Rangers/Sabres(?) games in the second round and we're going to get stuck with SD, even though TWC can air the VS-HD channel but choose not to. To make matters worse, I have a sinking feeling the games VS chooses to make exclusive will be Rangers home games, effectively making the entire series available to us ONLY IN SD (since MSG-HD hasn't be doing away games.) Please tell me this can't happen!
> 
> 
> What excuse does TWC have not to add the Golf/Versus HD channel? They have the bandwidth, and it seems like the logical replacement for INHD2.
> 
> 
> I'd love to get an answer from TWC, but that SD loving Melinda Witmer never responds to my emails.



ask "BOB".


----------



## vincentnyc

im moving to brooklyn soon..unfortunetly they dont have twc there...only cable vision.


so is there is thread in avs that has a dedicated thread like this one but with cablevision in nyc? thx.


i just want to know if i get cablevision..what channels am i able to pick up with my qam tuner with their basic service which are local channel like cbs, nbc, fox, etc.


cuz right now with my samsung qam tuner in with twc..im able to pick up all the local ota hd channel plus tnt hd and pay per view/on demand channels.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vincentnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> so is there is thread in avs that has a dedicated thread like this one but with cablevision in nyc.


 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...2#post10356092


----------



## 5w30




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well first, there's also weekened games on NBC to make up for it a bit.... (I'd guess Game 2 comes out on Saturday or Sunday)
> 
> 
> Second, Rangers may play Ottawa and not Buffalo (they play Ottawa if TB beats NJ, and Buffalo if NJ beats TB)
> 
> 
> Third, MSG may do road HD this round (since Ottawa and Buffalo are much closer to NYC than Atlanta, and the Islanders are done.... freeing up some resources... and so are the Knicks... which may have been the reason road HD could not be done in the first round)



we'll have to wait until mon or tues to see what networks get what

in the east ... Buffalo + Rangers

Devils + Ottawa


Buffalo and Devils have home-ice advantage.


CBC very happy to have at least one Eastern Canadian team in there ...

and border teams like Buffalo -and possibly Detroit- too.


NHL won't release official schedule until late Monday, Tuesday at the latest ...

since the games in the West aren't over yet ... Detroit plays tonight and it's Dallas @ Vancouver Monday night ...

but if I have my druthers ... NBC will be all over the Red Wings and the Rangers ...

[if the Wings get in] ...

I'll bet out of the first 4 in the East ...

the RSN's [MSG/MSG Buffalo/FSN-NY] will only get 2 games, with at least one home game ... as Versus can glom onto two games in the series ... and NBC looks for weekend exclusivity in the 1pm-6pm time slot ... and sure to hell wants a Garden home game ... not a Devils home game with empty seats ....

Let's also hope both East games don't share the same time slot - like with the quarterfinals ...


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *5w30* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> we'll have to wait until mon or tues to see what networks get what
> 
> in the east ... Buffalo + Rangers
> 
> Devils + Ottawa
> 
> 
> Buffalo and Devils have home-ice advantage.
> 
> 
> CBC very happy to have at least one Eastern Canadian team in there ...
> 
> and border teams like Buffalo -and possibly Detroit- too.
> 
> 
> NHL won't release official schedule until late Monday, Tuesday at the latest ...
> 
> since the games in the West aren't over yet ... Detroit plays tonight and it's Dallas @ Vancouver Monday night ...
> 
> but if I have my druthers ... NBC will be all over the Red Wings and the Rangers ...
> 
> [if the Wings get in] ...
> 
> I'll bet out of the first 4 in the East ...
> 
> the RSN's [MSG/MSG Buffalo/FSN-NY] will only get 2 games, with at least one home game ... as Versus can glom onto two games in the series ... and NBC looks for weekend exclusivity in the 1pm-6pm time slot ... and sure to hell wants a Garden home game ... not a Devils home game with empty seats ....
> 
> Let's also hope both East games don't share the same time slot - like with the quarterfinals ...



NBC did mention as they went off the air after the NJ win that they would have Game 2 of the Rangers-Buffalo series - they just didn't know which day yet...


So that's 1 road HD game.


----------



## Newyorker

Anyone having problems with their HD channels freezing tonight?


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Newyorker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone having problems with their HD channels freezing tonight?



it happened to me while watching ESPN-HD. for like 4 seconds.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Newyorker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone having problems with their HD channels freezing tonight?



Not too bad tonite, but...in general, i have this problem EVERY nite, for at least 5 torture-filled minutes. *SOMETIMES* tuning away for a minute helps. BTW, once this starts to happen, i find switching from HDMI to component makes =zero= difference in terms of the freezing, stuttering, audio drops, etc.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *5w30* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> NHL won't release official schedule until late Monday, Tuesday at the latest ...
> 
> since the games in the West aren't over yet ...



btw... the schedule for the next round should be official tonight (once they know whether or not Detroit-Calgary goes to a game 7)


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> NBC did mention as they went off the air after the NJ win that they would have Game 2 of the Rangers-Buffalo series - they just didn't know which day yet...
> 
> 
> So that's 1 road HD game.



That's great news. Any chance some of the VS games will simulcast on INHD again this round? I would ask if there's any chance Golf/VS HD gets added to the lineup this week, but I'm not taking that bet.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That's great news. Any chance some of the VS games will simulcast on INHD again this round? I would ask if there's any chance Golf/VS HD gets added to the lineup this week, but I'm not taking that bet.



Thursday and Friday games have a good chance (As they have been there the last 2 weeks, since the Golf Channel gets the Golf-VS HD channel on those nights)


However - there's also an NBA-TV game Thursday at 9pm.... no sign yet whether those few games in the next 2 weeks will be HD or not...


----------



## Berk32

Update:
http://www.nbcsports.com/nhl/1303794/detail.html 

NYR-Buf Game 2 this Saturday on NBC-HD


----------



## AndyHDTV

Just wanted to update everybody on whats going on.

I posted this in the TWC national thread.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&page=25&pp=60 


*Future HD channels update*



The Movie Channel-HD - is done, supposedly

Food Network-HD - in negotiations

HGTV-HD - in negotiations

Lifetime Movie Network-HD - in negotiations

NFL Network-HD - in negotiations

Outdoor Channel 2-HD - is not in the works


*Known Deals Done*


HBO-HD

Cinemax-HD

Showtime-HD

Starz-HD

ESPN-HD

ESPN2-HD

HDNet

HDNet Movies

INHD

Universal-HD

TNT-HD

Discovery-HD

MHD

A&E-HD

WealthTV-HD - Currently TWC has a deal only for HD-VOD content & only in San Antonio

Golf/Versus-HD - Has the rights to as of 4/1/07, but has not yet added.

National Geographic-HD - has been added only in TWC of Hawaii

Sleuth-HD - Has the rights to, but has not yet added.

ESPN News-HD - coming to TWC in 2008

Disney Channel-HD - coming to TWC in 2008

ABC Family-HD - coming to TWC in 2008


*Negotiations Unknown*


Chiller-HD

Sci-Fi-HD

USA-HD

Bravo-HD

History-HD

TBS-HD

CNN-HD

CartoonNet-HD

TheWeatherChannel-HD

FX-HD

Speed-HD

Smithsonian-HD

BBC-HD

Al Jazeera-HD

MGM-HD

Big Ten Network-HD

Vatican-HD

The Tennis Channel-HD

TBN-HD

IFC-HD

Toon Disney-HD

MSNBC-HD

*VOOM Channels*

Rave HD

Equator HD

Gallery HD

Animania HD

Rush HD

Ultra HD

Guy TV HD

Majestic HD

Monsters HD

HD News

Film Fest HD

Kung Fu HD

WorldSport HD

World Cinema HD

Gameplay HD

Family Room HD

Treasure HD


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> *Future HD channels update*
> 
> The Movie Channel-HD - is done, supposedly
> 
> Food Network-HD - in negotiations
> 
> HGTV-HD - in negotiations
> 
> Lifetime Movie Network-HD - in negotiations
> 
> NFL Network-HD - in negotiations
> 
> Outdoor Channel 2-HD - is not in the works



According to the local Verizon thead, FIOS just added these channels to their lineup. Food HD, HGTV HD and Lifetime HD. I'd love to get the Food Channel in HD but I wonder how many of the shows are in HD.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Update:
> http://www.nbcsports.com/nhl/1303794/detail.html
> 
> NYR-Buf Game 2 this Saturday on NBC-HD



Unfortunately that was incorrect.










Official Schedule:


Game 1 Wednesday at Buffalo

Game 2 Friday at Buffalo

Game 3 Sunday afternoon at MSG

Game 4 Tuesday at MSG

Game 5 Thursday at Buffalo

Game 6 Sunday afternoon at MSG

Game 7 TBD at Buffalo


This really sucks that both weekend (NBC-HD) games are at the Garden. I was hoping for at least one road game in HD. Now we have to hope that MSG-HD broadcasts the road games (which they didn't in round 1) or that TWC either adds Golf/VS HD by Wednesday, or simulcasts their games on INHD. Otherwise this may be a very HD deprived series.


----------



## timewaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The easy difference is you lose all the on-demand channels, you need DTValue to access it. You also lose the stations between 100 and 160. That is a lot to lose for only $10-15. I don't know what the true price is. But there is a lot of cool free on-demand channels that I have found my new "quilty pleasure". All HDTV stays the same so you won't lose those. The best way to save money on the any cable bill is eliminate all premiums. That adds up if you have more then one.
> 
> Here is the list so you can decide if having just these channels would be worth it:
> 
> Sorry for the length guys.
> 
> Channel Channel Name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Thanks.

These look like pretty much all the channels i watch.

the HD channels are really the only important ones to me.

Now I can't remember why I have the ValuePack.

I vaguely remember that i might've needed to get the DVR.

Is DTValuePack required to get the DVR?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Unfortunately that was incorrect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Official Schedule:
> 
> 
> Game 1 Wednesday at Buffalo
> 
> Game 2 Friday at Buffalo
> 
> Game 3 Sunday afternoon at MSG
> 
> Game 4 Tuesday at MSG
> 
> Game 5 Thursday at Buffalo
> 
> Game 6 Sunday afternoon at MSG
> 
> Game 7 TBD at Buffalo
> 
> 
> This really sucks that both weekend (NBC-HD) games are at the Garden. I was hoping for at least one road game in HD. Now we have to hope that MSG-HD broadcasts the road games (which they didn't in round 1) or that TWC either adds Golf/VS HD by Wednesday, or simulcasts their games on INHD. Otherwise this may be a very HD deprived series.




Well... lets hope if there are any exclusive Versus games - they're games 2 and 6 - since Thursday and Friday games get moved to InHD.


Otherwise, I really do think we will see road-HD from MSG, since the Knicks are done (so no home obligations)


----------



## broadwayblue

Dear Mr. Broadwayblue,


MSG will be broadcasting the Rangers Semifinal games in HD for the home games only. We apologize for any inconvienance this may have caused. Due to production reasons, we are currently striving to bring you away games in HD format in the near future.


Thank you for your viewership .


Regards,

MSG Media


----------



## coneyparleg

Andy,

Any word on when we should begin seeing MHD, A&E-HD, ESPN2-HD in Manhattan?


----------



## JBBO3314

Anyone else get a crappy signal from the camera behind the pitcher last night? On Espn last night and this camera angle looked so bad I thought I was watching 16:9 SD. All other angles looked fine though.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coneyparleg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Andy,
> 
> Any word on when we should begin seeing MHD, A&E-HD, ESPN2-HD in Manhattan?



probably not until a analog channel is dropped.


if earlier reports are indeed true, I guess queens might see them before manhattan.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Dear Mr. Broadwayblue,
> 
> 
> MSG will be broadcasting the Rangers Semifinal games in HD for the home games only. We apologize for any inconvienance this may have caused. Due to production reasons, we are currently striving to bring you away games in HD format in the near future.
> 
> 
> Thank you for your viewership .
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> MSG Media



production reasons my @$$.

1. they've done it before.

2. there are no more knicks games to run home and cover.


----------



## Berk32

OK... It's Official.

http://www.newyorkrangers.com/pressb...es.asp?id=2862 

Game 1 7PM Wednesday at Buffalo VersusHD Exclusive

Game 2 7PM Friday at Buffalo MSG/VersusHD

Game 3 2PM Sunday at NYR NBCHD

Game 4 7PM Tuesday at NYR VersusHD Exclusive

*Game 5 7PM Friday at Buffalo MSG/VersusHD

*Game 6 2PM Sunday at NYR NBCHD

*Game 7 7PM Tuesday at Buffalo MSG/VersusHD


So basically.... the worst possible outcome....

2 games in HD out of a possible 7 for us with TWC in NY...



Thanks to everyone who makes these decisions....

MSG... Versus... NBC... the NHL....


----------



## LL3HD

So I guess the Nets will be in *SD* on MY9 tonight since the Yankees are playing at the same time. Pretty lame they can't tap their head and rub their belly at the same time.


----------



## coreynyc

I don't see how a lack of HD is the fault of anyone you mentioned.


Versus? Its not their fault that TWC doesn't carry their HD service.

NBC? Their games are in HD.

NHL? See above

MSG? I think the jury is still out on this one. It is quite possible that MSG will have HD coverage of the games in Buffalo, as they also have a vested interest in pushing HD because of their Cablevision ownership and we have seen a few out of town games (Philly comes to mind) in HD this season.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OK... It's Official.
> 
> http://www.newyorkrangers.com/pressb...es.asp?id=2862
> 
> Game 1 7PM Wednesday at Buffalo VersusHD Exclusive
> 
> Game 2 7PM Friday at Buffalo MSG/VersusHD
> 
> Game 3 2PM Sunday at NYR NBCHD
> 
> Game 4 7PM Tuesday at NYR VersusHD Exclusive
> 
> *Game 5 7PM Friday at Buffalo MSG/VersusHD
> 
> *Game 6 2PM Sunday at NYR NBCHD
> 
> *Game 7 7PM Tuesday at Buffalo MSG/VersusHD
> 
> 
> So basically.... the worst possible outcome....
> 
> 2 games in HD out of a possible 7 for us with TWC in NY...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to everyone who makes these decisions....
> 
> MSG... Versus... NBC... the NHL....


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't see how a lack of HD is the fault of anyone you mentioned.
> 
> 
> Versus? Its not their fault that TWC doesn't carry their HD service.
> 
> NBC? Their games are in HD.
> 
> NHL? See above
> 
> MSG? I think the jury is still out on this one. It is quite possible that MSG will have HD coverage of the games in Buffalo, as they also have a vested interest in pushing HD because of their Cablevision ownership and we have seen a few out of town games (Philly comes to mind) in HD this season.



Game 4 - Versus fault for making it exclusive (otherwise we'd have it on MSG-HD since its a home game)


NBC - for wanting Rangers home games so badly they forced a schedule shift (the weekend was supposed to be all game 2s originally - Rangers-Sabers would've been in Buffalo for Game 2 on Saturday in HD)


NHL - for allowing the shift and indirectly screwing the HD audience in the NY area with TWC and Cablevision.


TWCNYC - for not adding VersusGolf HD yet...


MSG - has already confirmed (see post yesterday) that the games in Buffalo will not be in HD on MSG.


Did i forget anyone?


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Game 4 - Versus fault for making it exclusive (otherwise we'd have it on MSG-HD since its a home game)
> 
> 
> NBC - for wanting Rangers home games so badly they forced a schedule shift (the weekend was supposed to be all game 2s originally - Rangers-Sabers would've been in Buffalo for Game 2 on Saturday in HD)
> 
> 
> NHL - for allowing the shift and indirectly screwing the HD audience in the NY area with TWC and Cablevision.
> 
> 
> TWCNYC - for not adding VersusGolf HD yet...
> 
> 
> MSG - has already confirmed (see post yesterday) that the games in Buffalo will not be in HD on MSG.
> 
> 
> Did i forget anyone?



wow, your right. they all pretty much found a way th shaft us. It almost seems like they did it on purpose!


----------



## 5w30




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> production reasons my @$$.
> 
> 1. they've done it before.
> 
> 2. there are no more knicks games to run home and cover.



production reasons - true.

there are only so many [1] hd circuits out of the hsbc arena in buffalo.

for those games they are taken by versus.

everyone else is shut out.

if there's a problem, write the nhl's director of broadcasting, adam acone.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> wow, your right. they all pretty much found a way th shaft us. It almost seems like they did it on purpose!



O and i forgot one more thing.


by shifting the series a day - Game 1 probably should've been on Thursday... and that game, with Versus exclusive coverage, would (probably) have be on InHD! (Thursday and Friday games have been there so far.... thank to the Golf channel getting the golf-VS-HD channel on Thursday and Friday nights)


----------



## coreynyc

You are honestly mad at VS and NBC for enforcing the exclusivity and right to determine which games they are paying the NHL to show???


...and at the NHL for allowing their partners to do this???


...and as much as I hate to take MSG's side on anything, it really doesn't make financial sense for them to spend the extra cash to do the game in HD since hockey has so few fans and most people DON'T have HD sets yet. (As opposed to YES & NESN who have HD for all their Yankee/Red Sox games because they both have such large audiences.)


Wow. I guess you work for a not-for-profit company either that or you are a conspiracy theorist.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Game 4 - Versus fault for making it exclusive (otherwise we'd have it on MSG-HD since its a home game)
> 
> 
> NBC - for wanting Rangers home games so badly they forced a schedule shift (the weekend was supposed to be all game 2s originally - Rangers-Sabers would've been in Buffalo for Game 2 on Saturday in HD)
> 
> 
> NHL - for allowing the shift and indirectly screwing the HD audience in the NY area with TWC and Cablevision.
> 
> 
> TWCNYC - for not adding VersusGolf HD yet...
> 
> 
> MSG - has already confirmed (see post yesterday) that the games in Buffalo will not be in HD on MSG.
> 
> 
> Did i forget anyone?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You are honestly mad at VS and NBC for enforcing the exclusivity and right to determine which games they are paying the NHL to show???
> 
> 
> ...and at the NHL for allowing their partners to do this???
> 
> 
> ...and as much as I hate to take MSG's side on anything, it really doesn't make financial sense for them to spend the extra cash to do the game in HD since hockey has so few fans and most people DON'T have HD sets yet. (As opposed to YES & NESN who have HD for all their Yankee/Red Sox games because they both have such large audiences.)
> 
> 
> Wow. I guess you work for a not-for-profit company either that or you are a conspiracy theorist.



I'm just venting....


And MSG does do road HD games regionally during the season (Boston, Pittsburgh)... so this isn't a question of finances. Anyways, right now The Rangers are the best thing the MSG network has going for it right now, and they need to market them appropriately.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vincentnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> im moving to brooklyn soon..unfortunetly they dont have twc there...only cable vision.
> 
> 
> so is there is thread in avs that has a dedicated thread like this one but with cablevision in nyc? thx.
> 
> 
> i just want to know if i get cablevision..what channels am i able to pick up with my qam tuner with their basic service which are local channel like cbs, nbc, fox, etc.
> 
> 
> cuz right now with my samsung qam tuner in with twc..im able to pick up all the local ota hd channel plus tnt hd and pay per view/on demand channels.



good luck!!! It doesn't matter which cable company you get, there will always be a thread where there are many angry consumers. I have had TWC, since before it was TWC, what was the name? quicks or something like that. I never knew about how bad TWC was until I joined AVS. however, I have been a customer since start-up in Queens, NY. Phone calls to complain the cable company were few and far between. Back then they knew what they were talking about, They were there to serve you, they wouldn't give up until the problem was solved. The down pattern really started when TWC started expanding. More people were hired to help but they had limited knowledge and/or education to make TWC subscriber friendly. Why the hell am I talking to an operator in NC when I am in NYC. Which have led to sub-par "everything". I guess what I am trying to say, becarefull of what you ask for. You will be subscribing the Monopoly company know as Cablevision. Which means they will have to generate a channel line up for the majority not the minority, like TWC does. No matter how much it hurts me to say this, the HD subscribers are the minority. Right now extra SD channels( I hope "Chiller"will be the next SD channel) are easier to add when only a small percentage has a HD set, let alone the newbies that think they are watching HD because the SD channel says so. As long as the Flat panel war continues we will be able to say to grow to the majority then the Cable companies will take notice. When that happens(I say early 2008) then the companies will focus on getting as much HD as possible. Then we all will take a good luck and decide FIOS or TWC. Personally I will wait until the test results are out from the people[ that make the switch.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coneyparleg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Andy,
> 
> Any word on when we should begin seeing MHD, A&E-HD, ESPN2-HD in Manhattan?



As soon as the average Manhattan TWC bill tops $200. Maybe, no guarentee.


----------



## UnnDunn

I must say that all this bitching and moaning about the lack of HD is really beginning to get on my nerves. It seems like every day I come here there's another handful of posts complaining to anyone who will listen about some HD channel or event not being available.


It's worth remembering that we are pretty much at the leading edge in HD availability. Yes, there are a couple of providers who have more HD channels, but the vast, vast majority of TV watchers worldwide would be quite envious of our HD selection. There are plenty of regions in the developed world, or even in the US, where they are lucky to receive 1 or 2 HD channels. We get at least half a dozen for free. I don't see what's to complain about.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was making a point elsewhere and I decided to double check what I thought was fact. Turned out I was correct, TWC's HD lineup in NYC is truly pathetic, more so than I thought.
> 
> 
> Digital cable customers get 13 HD channels. Those come with the lowest priced package, but are not extra cost (no, they are NOT "free"). Throwing more money at TWC gets you 4 possible premiums that HAVE HD channels along with 4 in the HDXtra package. Grand total, 21 channels.
> 
> 
> Now we see them arguing in court in their suit against D* that they can do them same as D*, deliver 100 HD channels AND deliver them NOW. They use SI as the example, a place they apparently did get rid of ALL analog channels. AND they said without even doing that, their systems had the capacity for 30.
> 
> 
> So how come the rest of us don't get the three new channels SI got? And how come the ONLY thing we heard from them is about SDV (which for us is 100% dependant on that Navigator that is SO bad, communities are almost trying to revoke their franchisee agreement over) when they are seeming to say very different things when they are looking to extract money from D*?
> 
> 
> And to think I used to stick up for them... and we STILL do not have the replacement channel in the HDXtra tier they swore they would give those subscribers!




Come on River, It isn't that bad. Sat & cable are like cat & dog, black & white, Yank in SD & yanks in HD. There is no contest. SaT is way ahead, I am surprised that SAT doesn't have double the amount of HD channels that is ready to use, as I am typing this. If you take out Voom, the SAT companies do not have that much a lead as it should be. The satellites only broadcast in digital form so you have one less universe (Signal space)of channels that cable has to keep on running. The biggest blame for our lack of HD service can be traced to all cable companies. It is fact they have to run analog and digital until all subscribers change to DTV. (All analog channels are transferred to digital for those of us that upgraded to DTV) That analog to analog boxes take up critical space that will help free up a good portion of bandwith to help the HD cause.


I take a different approach when counting HD channels for the system we share. One gets all the non-premium HDTV channels with just ordering the starter pack. You get 13 channels just by ordering the lowest Package available. Unless you look at it from a HD free household. then you would see the complait we see on this thread a lot, "Why am I paying for channels I don't even use?" Then you have all the premiums which do add to the bill but you pay that if you purchase a premium and the HD channel is just a bonus to all of us that have an HDTV. Unlike some cable companies that charge you extra for a HD box or a fee for to enjoy HD programing with only the local service being available.

As you can see, We aren't getting screwed as bad as you made it seem. We still have a long way to go, but from my research most cable channels, including FIOS, charge extra for every HD channel they send, minus the 6 locals.

The one thing I have noticed is the channels we have on HDextra are all a premium just like ours but they have to give more channels then we have. But they are working to catch up, unfortunately they do catch and pass, but I still have faith that this will be the year that the only Postings that we will see are:. DAM CSR DOESN"T KNOW ANYTHING" "WOW, A&E HD LOOKS GREAT" IT is about time that TWC supports HDMI. The one complait I see happening this year or early next year, "I can't believe TWC doesn't support HDMI 1.3" Just a little look at the future.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I must say that all this bitching and moaning about the lack of HD is really beginning to get on my nerves.



Ok, I'll chill on my gripes,







hate to see you get all un done







but seriously, this _IS_ the place to talk about these things.










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...the vast, vast majority of TV watchers worldwide would be quite envious of our HD selection.



And who cares about what the rest of the world is lackingespecially regarding HD. This isn't a world symposium solving the big question.. regarding how many sheets of toilet paper are allowed to be used in order to keep a polar bear alive.










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There are plenty of countries in the developed world, or even in the US...


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0



Oops...


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> O and i forgot one more thing.
> 
> 
> by shifting the series a day - Game 1 probably should've been on Thursday... and that game, with Versus exclusive coverage, would (probably) have be on InHD! (Thursday and Friday games have been there so far.... thank to the Golf channel getting the golf-VS-HD channel on Thursday and Friday nights)



and the dagger goes deeper!!!


----------



## nuttyinnyc











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I must say that all this bitching and moaning about the lack of HD is really beginning to get on my nerves. It seems like every day I come here there's another handful of posts complaining to anyone who will listen about some HD channel or event not being available.
> 
> 
> It's worth remembering that we are pretty much at the leading edge in HD availability. Yes, there are a couple of providers who have more HD channels, but the vast, vast majority of TV watchers worldwide would be quite envious of our HD selection. There are plenty of regions in the developed world, or even in the US, where they are lucky to receive 1 or 2 HD channels. We get at least half a dozen for free. I don't see what's to complain about.



UnnDnn are you new to the internet?














How long have you been at AVS? The basic functions of the internet is Pron and to bitcch. ***** to anyone that will listen. If you have time to read this total thread you will see 4+ years of TWC this & TWC that. Don't get me wrong these forms do provide a service. It lets us know in real time who is having the same problem. How many people do you think would know about a reboot of their STB? Or another features we learn which eliminates the need for a service call which would be available "next week between 8am to 6pm". There are people annoyed because in NYC you would expect the best amount of HD channels, not the stay even with other cable nets. like TWC NYC is giving us now. It is true, why should you ***** about channels that aren't even available? I have asked this question for a long time. Just like I am oppose of getting anything but a quality HD channel for the HD channel we lost. ESPN2HD would be one but, how many sports get broadcasted in HD? the orighal ESPN shows all their repeat in SD, GOLF and Bass fishing in HD sounds like must see TV for me..







.

As for your 2nd paragraph, I am with you. I feel that more HD channels would start to trrickle or flow in when HD becomes more mainstream. I have said this a numerous times. We are only as good as the space available, My main conscern is a loy of people accepting a HD channel because it is HD. (enter my9) I haven't seen a show in HD yet. But even if I watch that channel it is only 10hrs of HD at best., maybe add n hour for a Yankee game. I know they had to take this one, because they have to give us all local channels, but what a waste. MHD sounds like a promising channel, but that is for another days post.


Just remeber the internet is here for some good information and make out lives easier when it comes to anythin you can think of. However in the long run. These threads have brought millions of people together and not everyone shares the same views. Which in turn leads to bitching and moaning. My advice to you is enjoy what they are and take it for what it is worth. At least on TWC people feel that "in the media capital of the world" we are just playing average HD when we should be leading the pack. If you look at it this way, you will be able to understand the gripes a little better.


----------



## Tom Burka




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nskgti* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ahhh, I'm ready to cancel my TWC here in NYC, but I don't know what other options I have. I have been having internet/tv issues since I got everything set up. There is a horrible delay when changing channels and the internet speeds vary wildly from 6mb+ in the morning to 30-40kb any time after 3pm. This makes live very difficult when I have to use a VPN for work and I'm running 5-10kb speed tests when connected to the VPN. The last two weeks have been spent on the phone with TWC telling me it was a RoadRunner/Earthlink issue and RR/EL telling me it was a TWC issue. Finally TWC fessed up saying there was something on there end that was wrong and they would send out a tech to fix it. I sat around yesterday waiting for the tech, who never showed up. After 2 hours on the phone they said they would have someone here this morning before noon. I called at 10:00 to find out my appt was cancelled by someone in the office. After spending another 1.5 hours I am here. Ready to cancel my account and throw my cable box/modem out the window. Anyone here work for TWC in NYC that can help me out?



Also, Cable-tv is regulated in New York by the Public Service Commission -- you ca file a complaint with them online -- just google "New York State Public Service Commission complaint" (AVS won't let me post a link here yet.)


I have found that Time Warner responds fairly rapidly to complaints of this kind. (I don't make these complaints willy-nilly; I filed one when I was no longer betting CBS regularly and TW told me it was because of 9/11 knocking out the twin towers. This was a year after 9/11! When I got a tech to come out a second time, it turned that the junction box in my building was not properly grounded.) They should probably offer you a month of free service and maybe a month of a free premium channel, which (in my case) I deemed fair.


----------



## cap_167

Just a heads up the Nets Vs Raptors game is in HD, on the road no less.


----------



## pdroth

Just a quick update regarding shutdown of analog channels here in Queens....


In addition to losing the ones I mentioned in an earlier post, it seems that many more have been shut down since then.


I can't list them all, but as of now I have only 34 analog channels remaining. It appears that all of the ones that have been turned off since my last post are the scrambled channels (why they couldn't leave the Weather Channel alone is beyond me!!!)


So, it looks like Queens is next on the list of the "Staten Island Project" to remove all analogs from the lineup.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cap_167* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just a heads up the Nets Vs Raptors game is in HD, on the road no less.










Yeah I just noticed too what's up with this? I thought that they couldn't talk and chew at the same time. Yankees are in HD on 708 right now too. Hey, I'm not complaining.


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just a quick update regarding shutdown of analog channels here in Queens....
> 
> 
> In addition to losing the ones I mentioned in an earlier post, it seems that many more have been shut down since then.
> 
> 
> I can't list them all, but as of now I have only 34 analog channels remaining. It appears that all of the ones that have been turned off since my last post are the scrambled channels (why they couldn't leave the Weather Channel alone is beyond me!!!)
> 
> 
> So, it looks like Queens is next on the list of the "Staten Island Project" to remove all analogs from the lineup.



It seems if you follow the path of Verizon's fiber rollout, TWC's analog shutdown is right behind. It's clear that TWC sees FIOS as a major enemy in the near future.


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *QMAN71* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It seems if you follow the path of Verizon's fiber rollout, TWC's analog shutdown is right behind. It's clear that TWC sees FIOS as a major enemy in the near future.



I really hope so - the FIOS HD lineup is incredible, the PQ is excellent, and the STB switches channels so quickly I couldn't believe it was a DVR. (Family has FIOS TV out on Long Island.)


----------



## AndyHDTV

Looks like the "Queens Analog Reclemation Project" seems to have been completed. This is great news. At this rate Manhattan north and Manhattan South should see the same in May & June.

And now SDV looks like it is not even needed anytime soon.


I hope so!


can others in Queens confirm this?

As well as the few in Bkyln?


----------



## AndyHDTV

hey QMAN71, How's those MHD, A&E-HD and FSNY-HD looking?


does FSNY-HD have any HD programing other than hockey?


----------



## pdroth

Can someone clue me in to where the VOD channels are on my QAM tuner? I think it was 83, 84 and 85 - but since I rescanned I can't seem to find them anymore.


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> hey QMAN71, How's those MHD, A&E-HD and FSNY-HD looking?
> 
> 
> does FSNY-HD have any HD programing other than hockey?



I've been a little disappointed with MHD, they show a lot of concerts and live performances (not really my thing), but only seem to show music videos after midnight. To their credit however everything is in HD.

A&E has been a pleasant surprise, they have a few of their shows in HD (Driving Force, King of Cars, and Flip This House, among others) and also show CSI:Miami and now The Sopranos in HD.

I haven't seen any HD other than hockey on FSNY, but I haven't checked it out much to be honest.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *QMAN71* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've been a little disappointed with MHD, they show a lot of concerts and live performances (not really my thing), but only seem to show music videos after midnight. To their credit however everything is in HD.
> 
> A&E has been a pleasant surprise, they have a few of their shows in HD (Driving Force, King of Cars, and Flip This House, among others) and also show CSI:Miami and now The Sopranos in HD.
> 
> I haven't seen any HD other than hockey on FSNY, but I haven't checked it out much to be honest.



FSNY-HD also has FSN national HD games (college football in the fall)


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can someone clue me in to where the VOD channels are on my QAM tuner? I think it was 83, 84 and 85 - but since I rescanned I can't seem to find them anymore.



i was just watching Tabitha Stevens showing it all on Howard Stern On Demand.


on channel 101.101.

getting free programing thru scanning on my qam tuner is the best.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> FSNY-HD also has FSN national HD games (college football in the fall)



not sure if FSN NY every carried those college game in Hd last season.

I guess we will see in september.


----------



## AndyHDTV

those of you in S.I. should push TWC to add ESPN-HD, NGC-HD & Versus-HD now that there's space for it where you live.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i was just watching Tabitha Stevens showing it all on Howard Stern On Demand.
> 
> 
> on channel 101.101.
> 
> getting free programing thru scanning on my qam tuner is the best.



Stern is doing a free promo this week. They had or are having free viewings of his show uncensored in Time Square. Some sort of porn booth on wheels parked along side the theatre that's performing Mary Poppins. I guess they are running it free on the In-demand or On demand (I never get that right) channel too.


----------



## AndyHDTV

just saw "HD PPV" on channel 350 here in the city.

No Data


HMMM!


----------



## cap_167

It appears that the HD PPV channel is currently broadcasting the same thing as in Mojo, it also has it's logo.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cap_167* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It appears that the HD PPV channel is currently broadcasting the same thing as in Mojo, it also has it's logo.



yeah the frequency is the same as INHD or MOJO


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> yeah the frequency is the same as INHD or MOJO



OMG - maybe they're figuring out a way to get us VersusHD today!!!!


(I actually e-mailed them on Monday asking if it was at all possible to get VersusHD for tonight's and Rangers game (as well as Game 4) - I even detailed the ways I saw it possible... maybe it actually made a difference!)


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OMG - maybe they're figuring out a way to get us VersusHD today!!!!
> 
> 
> (I actually e-mailed them on Monday asking if it was at all possible to get VersusHD for tonight's and Rangers game (as well as Game 4) - I even detailed the ways I saw it possible... maybe it actually made a difference!)



Brimming with optimism today are we?


FWIW, out of Manhattan North, I also see Mojo on 350.


Somehow it seems real dumb to put a HD channel of any sort on a "300 series" channel. There ARE a lot of numbers in the 701-740 range where a HD channel makes far more sense (as far as channel number).


Still, one very puzzling thing is there seems NO HD PPV at all (yes I read they have had 1-3 events, doesn't count). As it would be much like VOD, it takes no more bandwidth at least on an overall system basis. Even assuming the city mirrors the nation, 30%+ are HD equipped (being the city, I'd expect it to exceed the national average by quite a bit, so 40-45% doesn't seem out of line), it sure seems odd they are still pushing 4 dollar SD movies.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I must say that all this bitching and moaning about the lack of HD is really beginning to get on my nerves. It seems like every day I come here there's another handful of posts complaining to anyone who will listen about some HD channel or event not being available.
> 
> 
> It's worth remembering that we are pretty much at the leading edge in HD availability. Yes, there are a couple of providers who have more HD channels, but the vast, vast majority of TV watchers worldwide would be quite envious of our HD selection. There are plenty of regions in the developed world, or even in the US, where they are lucky to receive 1 or 2 HD channels. We get at least half a dozen for free. I don't see what's to complain about.



I'd bet you'd have something very different to say if you saw that the you paid the same rates but got 3 less HD channels because you lived in SI.


Or if you were a sports fan and knew that other cities can see your home teams PLAYOFF games in HD while you can't.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *QMAN71* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've been a little disappointed with MHD, they show a lot of concerts and live performances (not really my thing), but only seem to show music videos after midnight. To their credit however everything is in HD.
> 
> A&E has been a pleasant surprise, they have a few of their shows in HD (Driving Force, King of Cars, and Flip This House, among others) and also show CSI:Miami and now The Sopranos in HD.
> 
> I haven't seen any HD other than hockey on FSNY, but I haven't checked it out much to be honest.



Damn, A&E has been at the top of my list along with NG HD since last spring! Good to hear it "surprises" you pleasantly.


FWIW, I'm watching a LOT more live music since I got HD (all in HD, DD 5.1). Soundstage & Austin City on PBS, stuff on InHD and HDNet as well. Would still like to have some more choices with MHD. I hear TWC has that channel scheduled for Manhattan by the beginning of 2009 (or whenever FIOS is franchised and fully deployed there).


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i was just watching Tabitha Stevens showing it all on Howard Stern On Demand.
> 
> 
> on channel 101.101.
> 
> getting free programing thru scanning on my qam tuner is the best.



Hmmm, I read somewhere that they were "showing" his show for free this week, but on his website only.


One thing has me curious... AFAICT, his show you pay 14 bucks/month for is SD. BUT, there is a very heavily censored (laughable as it seems "more censored" than his old E show) "clip" show in HD 16:9 on InHD (or HDNet, can't remember).


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> FWIW, out of Manhattan North, I also see Mojo on 350.
> 
> 
> Somehow it seems real dumb to put a HD channel of any sort on a "300 series" channel. There ARE a lot of numbers in the 701-740 range where a HD channel makes far more sense (as far as channel number).
> 
> 
> Still, one very puzzling thing is there seems NO HD PPV at all (yes I read they have had 1-3 events, doesn't count). As it would be much like VOD, it takes no more bandwidth at least on an overall system basis. Even assuming the city mirrors the nation, 30%+ are HD equipped (being the city, I'd expect it to exceed the national average by quite a bit, so 40-45% doesn't seem out of line), it sure seems odd they are still pushing 4 dollar SD movies.



I wonder if they're not prepping for the HD Howard Stern On Demand?


The SD Stern is in the 300s.....and it's owned by the INHD/Mojo people......


----------



## AndyHDTV

HD boxing is coming back to HD PPV, probably may 5 for De La Hoya


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'd bet you'd have something very different to say if you saw that the you paid the same rates but got 3 less HD channels because you lived in SI.
> 
> 
> Or if you were a sports fan and knew that other cities can see your home teams PLAYOFF games in HD while you can't.



Not really. It's just TV.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hmmm, I read somewhere that they were "showing" his show for free this week, but on his website only.
> 
> 
> One thing has me curious... AFAICT, his show you pay 14 bucks/month for is SD. BUT, there is a very heavily censored (laughable as it seems "more censored" than his old E show) "clip" show in HD 16:9 on InHD (or HDNet, can't remember).










I must be on your ignore list...


Stern's Sirius radio show has always been recorded in HD available on the TWC "On Demand" channel in SD. I don't know if any markets get to order the HD version.


INHD / Mojo (whatever their name is) owns his show under their InDemand name.


The HD Stern show that's been running on INHD/Mojo (for over a year or so) is the "promo" or "infomercial" for this Stern In Demand show (which, as I said, we get in SD on TWC OnDemand).


Here is a link and quote..
http://www.howard.tv/ 


> Quote:
> In honor of the upcoming free online preview of Howard TV On Demand -- Howard Stern's uncensored television channel -- a mobile peep show booth will be parked at 35 Union Square West at 17th Street on Wednesday, April 25th from 11AM - 4PM, displaying outrageous Howard TV momentsnot suitable for the faint of heart. The mobile peep show booth will also tour around Manhattan on Thursday, April 26th from 11AM to 11PM. ..
> 
> 
> The land of the free just got free-er with the Howard TV Free Online Preview. Howard Stern's outrageous television channel, Howard TV On Demand, goes online for all to see for the first time beginning April 25th through the 29th. Stern fans can log on to www.howardstern.com/free to get free full access to the very best of Howard TV.
> 
> Fans, 18 years or older, will get exclusive access to this never before seen special event action-packed with clips from Howard Stern's Sirius Satellite radio show, uncut classic Stern shows and programming produced exclusively for the Howard TV service.


----------



## Berk32

DAMNIT


That is all........


----------



## Berk32

is 350 unlocked for anyone without the HDxtra pack?


maybe they did this for the NBATV freeview (for the playoff games)


although ESPN-HD is still part of the package.... so that throws my theory out the window...


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

Anyone else getting nothing on FOX HD tonight?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone else getting nothing on FOX HD tonight?



works just fine for me.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> DAMNIT
> 
> 
> That is all........



So the Rangers were on VS 122 and the same basketball game is on HDPPV 350 and INHD MOJO 721.







Too bad a deal couldn't have been worked out.



I'm glad the Yankees were rained outnot enough tuners to cover the games that are on.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So the Rangers were on VS 122 and the same basketball game is on HDPPV 350 and INHD MOJO 721.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad a deal couldn't have been worked out.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad the Yankees were rained outnot enough tuners to cover the games that are on.




No deal needed to be worked out.


VersusHD is already available to TWC.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone else getting nothing on FOX HD tonight?



Seems fine to me here in Queens too but I haven't been watching it, just checked it for a second.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No deal needed to be worked out.
> 
> 
> VersusHD is already available to TWC.



So they could have given it to us on 350 but for whatever reason they didn't?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So they could have given it to us on 350 but for whatever reason they didn't?




I dunno....

350 suddenly showed up with INHD content....


Versus-GolfHD is available to all systems FOR FREE that have both the Golf channel and Versus.


We have both.......


All TWC has to do was place the channel on our systems


----------



## LL3HD

That is a real bummerand is this true that the MSG broadcast on Friday night will not be in HD too?


I haven't been following this ridiculous lack of HD hockey coverage fiasco. It sure does suck for the local fans. I have friends who are big Ranger fans in LI, Cablevision land, and I think they had to order some sports package tonight in order to get VS, in SD.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That is a real bummerand is this true that the MSG broadcast on Friday night will not be in HD too?
> 
> 
> I haven't been following this ridiculous lack of HD hockey coverage fiasco. It sure does suck for the local fans. I have friends who are big Ranger fans in LI, Cablevision land, and I think they had to order some sports package tonight in order to get VS, in SD.




MSG decided they would not show any games in Buffalo in HD (They have Games 2, 5 and 7) (VersusHD shows these games everywhere else...)


MSG does not get to broadcast any more home games.


Game 3 and 6 is on NBCHD (the only ones we get), and Game 4 is another Versus Exclusive (a huge kick in the pants)


And cablevision doesn't have VersusHD either...


----------



## MikeNY718

I'm in Woodside, Queens, and I can confirm that all previously scrambled analog channels are gone and there is nothing but snow on all of them. The only analog channels broadcasting a signal are the basic tier channels.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must be on your ignore list...
> 
> 
> Stern's Sirius radio show has always been recorded in HD available on the TWC "On Demand" channel in SD. I don't know if any markets get to order the HD version.
> 
> 
> INHD / Mojo (whatever their name is) owns his show under their InDemand name.
> 
> 
> The HD Stern show that's been running on INHD/Mojo (for over a year or so) is the "promo" or "infomercial" for this Stern In Demand show (which, as I said, we get in SD on TWC OnDemand).
> 
> 
> Here is a link and quote..
> http://www.howard.tv/



Ignore list? Not in any way my friend!


If I repeated something you already said, it was inadvertant. I honestly haven't seen much of any "chat" about his show here. I was trying to point to the irony of the "promo" being 16:9 HD while you PAY for SD.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> .. I was trying to point to the irony of the "promo" being 16:9 HD while you PAY for SD.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeNY718* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm in Woodside, Queens, and I can confirm that all previously scrambled analog channels are gone and there is nothing but snow on all of them. The only analog channels broadcasting a signal are the basic tier channels.



I'm still not sure how we can actually tell that any particular channel number is coming to us in analog as opposed to digital form.


Are you saying that with the raw cable plugged into the TV (not through a box) if a scrambled channel isn't viewable but is not showing snow that it's digital, and if it has snow, it's analog? Is this the test?


Someone once mentioned telling from the 8300's service menu... but I've gone through all it's pages more than once and see nothing that I can logically grab onto that may show if it's digital or analog. Besides, is there even such an animal as a "analog 8300?" Seems to me that an 8300 is only going to "see" digital channels anyway.


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm still not sure how we can actually tell that any particular channel number is coming to us in analog as opposed to digital form.
> 
> 
> Are you saying that with the raw cable plugged into the TV (not through a box) if a scrambled channel isn't viewable but is not showing snow that it's digital, and if it has snow, it's analog? Is this the test?
> 
> 
> Someone once mentioned telling from the 8300's service menu... but I've gone through all it's pages more than once and see nothing that I can logically grab onto that may show if it's digital or analog. Besides, is there even such an animal as a "analog 8300?" Seems to me that an 8300 is only going to "see" digital channels anyway.



My TV scans both analog and digital off the raw cable - if when I hit display it says NTSC it is analog, if it states 480i it is digital. I have a Sony XBR960 by the way - your TV will vary I'm sure.


My 2nd TV is analog-only, so it's much easier (and quicker) to tell how many channels it scans since obviously the digitals won't tune in.


----------



## eljeffreynyc

How do I get access to channels 101.101? I have a samung LN-S2651D and a sa3250HD. Do I need an hdtv antenna for this? Thanks.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eljeffreynyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How do I get access to channels 101.101? I have a samung LN-S2651D and a sa3250HD. Do I need an hdtv antenna for this? Thanks.



no antenna. your HD set needs to have a qam tuner built in.

simply run the cable wire to the input labeled "cable", and then go to your menu and scan for digital channels.


at that time someone in my building or maybe my block was watching Howard TV OnDemand so it was coming in on channel 101.101. the next time I do a scan I might not pick it up cause that person might not have been watching it.

and if they were the channel # might very well be different.


sorry but it's a lot of work to get free on demand


----------



## MikeNY718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm still not sure how we can actually tell that any particular channel number is coming to us in analog as opposed to digital form.
> 
> 
> Are you saying that with the raw cable plugged into the TV (not through a box) if a scrambled channel isn't viewable but is not showing snow that it's digital, and if it has snow, it's analog? Is this the test?
> 
> 
> Someone once mentioned telling from the 8300's service menu... but I've gone through all it's pages more than once and see nothing that I can logically grab onto that may show if it's digital or analog. Besides, is there even such an animal as a "analog 8300?" Seems to me that an 8300 is only going to "see" digital channels anyway.



You're close. Here's the test: if you plug the raw cable into the TV (bypassing the cable box), the small handful of channels on the basic tier will display (CBS, Public Access, QVC, etc.), and the standard tier channels will not (MTV, USA, etc.). Previously, those channels showed up on my TV as scrambled. Now, in the slots where those channels used to be scrambled, now there is just snow with no picture or audio at all. So, for example, channels 2-5 come in, 6 is just snow, 7-13 come in, 14-20 are just snow, 21-22 come in, etc.


The fact that there is just snow rather than a scrambled picture is the key to knowing that the analog channels have been removed. If there were still scrambled channels coming through the raw cable, that would mean that TWC is still transmitting standard service to customers with analog boxes. The removal of those scrambled channels resulting in snow means that everybody in the area with a higher level of service than the bare-bones basic tier has been switched over to a digital box and the standard-tier channels are no longer available via analog. And that means bandwidth has just opened up in that area, big time.


----------



## AndyHDTV

well congrats to all in S.I. and now Queens. you have the bandwidth for more than 100 HD channels!


waiting for someone in BK to chime in.


----------



## holl_ands




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm still not sure how we can actually tell that any particular channel number is coming to us in analog as opposed to digital form.
> 
> 
> Are you saying that with the raw cable plugged into the TV (not through a box) if a scrambled channel isn't viewable but is not showing snow that it's digital, and if it has snow, it's analog? Is this the test?
> 
> 
> Someone once mentioned telling from the 8300's service menu... but I've gone through all it's pages more than once and see nothing that I can logically grab onto that may show if it's digital or analog. Besides, is there even such an animal as a "analog 8300?" Seems to me that an 8300 is only going to "see" digital channels anyway.



We're both using PASSPORT ECHO 2.6.002.


SYSTEM SUMMARY, TUNING and RF NETWORK menus either update the

QAM statistics....or displays "ANALOG" status.


As of tonight, they all display ANALOG status for ITV and one of the two PBS channels.


PS: A-KPBS is only channel my SA8300HD can tune both SD and Analog versions.

ITV (CH16) is only other "normal" Analog channel tunable by my SA8300HD....

Although all of our Analog channels are still accessible as 11xx-series "channels".


TWC-SD uses CH998 for a quick DIAGNOSTIC summary.

But tuning to this channel after watching an Analog channel, I still see

the QAM SNR display being (erroneously) updated....go figure....


The quickest test is to surf through the channels: Analog channels come in immediately,

whereas digital channels slowly do a blink-blink-blink before they lock in....


BTW: Since ALL video programs go through the SA8300HD's Trick Play Buffer,

even the Analog channels are (re-)digitized before you can view them....


If you subscribe to both BASIC and EXTENDED Analog channels, connecting coax

directly to an NTSC tuner (even a VCR) will quickly find ALL the Analog channels.


However, if someone doesn't subscribe to EXTENDED, the tier filters will kill 'em.


----------



## coneyparleg

In east harlem verizon has been doing some extensive work under 1st ave, on each corner they have a truck set up with a tent and men going under the street,

hmmmmm fiber???


----------



## vincentnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coneyparleg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In east harlem verizon has been doing some extensive work under 1st ave, on each corner they have a truck set up with a tent and men going under the street,
> 
> hmmmmm fiber???



what st. on east harlem? i think it maybe have to do with the 2nd ave. subway construction?


----------



## LL3HD

This was posted by RemyM in the local Cablevision thread...


From Newsday

Neil Best

SPORTS WATCH


April 27, 2007


Just wondering: Hockey fans want their HD


SportsWatch headquarters is HDTV-free, but many readers insist that once you get used to it, you can't live without it, and they become very unhappy when they must.


Take the Rangers-Sabres series. Numerous readers e-mailed in a panic this week, incensed that only two of seven potential games would be available in HD - those on NBC.


Versus produces all games in HD but most cable systems, including Cablevision and Time Warner, do not carry its HD channel.


That's annoying, but what really had fans worked up was early word that the three games set for MSG, all in Buffalo, would not be produced in HD because of costs and logistical issues.

*Well, good news: Yesterday MSG changed course and will have Games 2, 5 and 7 in HD. Whew.*

(Devils home games this round are in HD on FSNY.)


Copyright 2007 Newsday Inc.

http://www.newsday.com/sports/hocke...,2124798.column


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timewaster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> These look like pretty much all the channels i watch.
> 
> the HD channels are really the only important ones to me.
> 
> Now I can't remember why I have the ValuePack.
> 
> I vaguely remember that i might've needed to get the DVR.
> 
> Is DTValuePack required to get the DVR?



DTValue is the only the only way to access full HD, meaning the HDextra and use of the DVR. Local HD is included in the starter. That DVR is worth the extra money alone. It sucks that they can't give you DVR and starter pack, but it is just the bully taking from the little guys again. Plus the way they hit us twice by getting the HDDVR, this I think is illegal somewhere. Please people let's see if there is something in the law that can reduce this double charge. They charge us for each box we use then they tag on another box cost to have the DVR which they sneak into our bill by giving you the HDextra & DVR combo price. When I look at what I watch I have reduced my viewing to All free on-demand channel, all HD chanels, and USA, FX, Spike & TBS. These are the channels I watch frequently. So I can understand wanting less choices because I am paying for over 100 channels I never use. I think you are screwed, there is no way to elimnate choices but I can confirm it is only a $10 dollar difference.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> well congrats to all in S.I. and now Queens. you have the bandwidth for more than 100 HD channels!
> 
> 
> waiting for someone in BK to chime in.



me confused Andy, Where did saomeone say that Queens had 100 HD channels? You are playing with my emotions with that coment. Me don't like emotional roller coaster rides!


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> me confused Andy, Where did saomeone say that Queens had 100 HD channels? You are playing with my emotions with that coment. Me don't like emotional roller coaster rides!



He said they now have enough bandwidth for 100 channels


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> me confused Andy, Where did saomeone say that Queens had 100 HD channels? You are playing with my emotions with that coment. Me don't like emotional roller coaster rides!



c'mon man, how are you gonna quote me and not read the quote!


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> c'mon man, how are you gonna quote me and not read the quote!
























We don't need to read no stinkin quotes...

...just our own


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> c'mon man, how are you gonna quote me and not read the quote!



there wasn't a quote. The post only had what you said. Sorry if I touched a nerve.


Let me re write I meant room for 100, who said queens had room for 100 hd channels?


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeNY718* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The fact that there is just snow rather than a scrambled picture is the key to knowing that the analog channels have been removed. If there were still scrambled channels coming through the raw cable, that would mean that TWC is still transmitting standard service to customers with analog boxes. The removal of those scrambled channels resulting in snow means that everybody in the area with a higher level of service than the bare-bones basic tier has been switched over to a digital box and the standard-tier channels are no longer available via analog. *And that means bandwidth has just opened up in that area, big time*.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> there wasn't a quote. The post only had what you said. Sorry if I touched a nerve.
> 
> 
> Let me re write I meant room for 100, who said queens had room for 100 hd channels?



it's all good, just joking.


two people in queens recently confirmed that their standard analog (scrambled) channels have been cut off.


So I just assume that queens is free of bandwidth problems.


----------



## LL3HD

Totally off topic...way way OT.... but speaking of Queens







..from Crain's today...


> Quote:
> _Spider-Man 3 making a Queens debut
> 
> 
> By: Miriam Kreinin Souccar
> 
> Published: April 27, 2007 - 12:50 pm
> 
> 
> The first ever major movie premiere in Queens takes place Friday when Spider-Man 3 is unveiled at Kaufman Astoria Studios.
> 
> 
> More than 3,000 people are expected to attend the event, which is being held in the borough because it's Peter Parker's, a.k.a Spider-Man's, hometown. The premiere kicks off a city-wide promotional week in New York organized by NYC & Co. and Columbia Pictures.
> 
> 
> Events will include an exhibition of live spiders at the American Museum of Natural History; Spider-Man training workout classes at Crunch gyms and Spider-Man sightseeing tours on Gray Line buses.
> 
> 
> With online tickets selling at a fast clip, the highly anticipated Spider-Man 3is expected to do well at the box office and top the first two Spider-Man flicks, which together grossed about $1.6 billion worldwide. Spider-Man 2 was the third-highest grossing film of 2004 and grossed about $784 million at the box office.
> 
> 
> But the latest Spidey adventure may be debuting against some stiff competition. Seven major films, including thrillers Next and The Invisible are opening Friday.
> _



Well I'm sure one day this will look great on TW in HD







(just trying to get back on topic)


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> it's all good, just joking.
> 
> 
> two people in queens recently confirmed that their standard analog (scrambled) channels have been cut off.
> 
> 
> So I just assume that queens is free of bandwidth problems.



It is ok Andy as long as we are still cool!

That would be nice but what good is all this room with no channels. Positive thinking: I truly think the cable companies will stop analog transmition before the deadline(even though the deadline is a basis for OTA and TV stations them selves) Cable companies only need to convince everyone to get DTV before all analog service shuts down. I really hope this is a sign that the analog service is shut down, but it might be shut down for only people that already watch DTV. If they can do switched video why would it not be possible that they shut down the analog feed for us with DTV. I know my SD content has been getting better lately which could be because there is less information travelling on the main cabe wires.


I think we are in for a revsion of HDTV. Within the next four months I feel that TWC is ready to work with the minority of their subscribers. Us HDTV people are growing rapidly and will be a majority very soon, so they won't neglect us for much longer. I think it is safe to say 4-5 channels buy september. NBC already has 2 stations broadcasting HD so ChillerHD will be one of them. Discovery has a relationship with TWC for long time so they will be broadcasting 1 or 2 of there channels and finally we have Mickey, they already signed an aggreement so those 4 stations will be coming soon. Mark it down everyone, Nutty said Sept 1st for TWC to get close to 30 channels in HD glory.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Totally off topic...way way OT.... but speaking of Queens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..from Crain's today...
> 
> Well I'm sure one day this will look great on TW in HD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (just trying to get back on topic)



You aren't getting off that easy Larry, I will stay off topic for one more post, is it still the premiere, There are many late night premieres all over the city. but then again they didn't say what time on friday. That is nice that Queens gets a event like that. You know Tobey and Avi something will be there also. That show is probably sold out already. But it is still good to star watch if some of the other characters show up.


I thought Transformers was the movie to beat but spidey, previews only, looks like it will have a lot of action and a good story. As long as they use the bad guys the right way(see batman and robin and Batman returns). Whcih will be the highest gorossing movie: Spidey, transmformers, or Pirates? Back on topic, I can't wait to they come on-demand and we have the on-demand HD channel. See how I tied this into the topic on hand.


----------



## timewaster

I recently switched from components to DVI to hook up my 8300 to my 4 yr old plasma tv. Now when I turn off both my tv and cable box (via the 'system off' button) and turn them both back on I do not get a picture on my tv - only sound.

I need to unplug and reinsert the HDMI cable to get the picture to reappear.


If i turn just one of them off (tv or cable box) and turn it back on. it works fine. Its only when I do both.


Anyone else experience this?

Any solution to this?


P.S. I am using a cable with HDMI on one end and DVI on the other end since my tv only has DVI.


----------



## timewaster

deleted due to repost


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timewaster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I recently switched from components to DVI to hook up my 8300 to my 4 yr old plasma tv. Now when I turn off both my tv and cable box (via the 'system off' button) and turn them both back on I do not get a picture on my tv - only sound.
> 
> I need to unplug and reinsert the HDMI cable to get the picture to reappear.
> 
> 
> If i turn just one of them off (tv or cable box) and turn it back on. it works fine. Its only when I do both.
> 
> 
> Anyone else experience this?
> 
> Any solution to this?
> 
> 
> P.S. I am using a cable with HDMI on one end and DVI on the other end since my tv only has DVI.



the cable box needs to turn on first. Are you using the outlet from the back of the box. I suggest plugging the TV into the power bar. From mutiple testing I have done, I needed the cable box on first or you will get a blank screen or the HDCP warning. You have DVI with the 8300, I thought they only come in HDMI to HDMI. Either way it is a digital connection so the result would be the same. Try that of focus on which starts first then you will be able to adjust properly.


----------



## mikeM1

*Well, good news: Yesterday MSG changed course and will have Games 2, 5 and 7 in HD. Whew.*

(Devils home games this round are in HD on FSNY.)


Copyright 2007 Newsday Inc.

http://www.newsday.com/sports/hocke...,2124798.column [/quote]

====================================


Thanks Larry...good job!










Altho also a partial moot point regarding the Devils, since we don't get FSNY HD.


----------



## BobbyCor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timewaster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I recently switched from components to DVI to hook up my 8300 to my 4 yr old plasma tv. Now when I turn off both my tv and cable box (via the 'system off' button) and turn them both back on I do not get a picture on my tv - only sound.
> 
> I need to unplug and reinsert the HDMI cable to get the picture to reappear.
> 
> 
> If i turn just one of them off (tv or cable box) and turn it back on. it works fine. Its only when I do both.
> 
> 
> Anyone else experience this?
> 
> Any solution to this?
> 
> 
> P.S. I am using a cable with HDMI on one end and DVI on the other end since my tv only has DVI.



I leave my cable box on all the time, and only power the TV on and off.


----------



## LisaM

Is anyone having a problem with the audio on 709 (Yankees game). I had issues the other day as well. The audio plays fine - then crackles - which is very annoying when played through separate speakers. It only happens on 709.


----------



## cap_167




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LisaM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is anyone having a problem with the audio on 709 (Yankees game). I had issues the other day as well. The audio plays fine - then crackles - which is very annoying when played through separate speakers. It only happens on 709.



Same here as well.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LisaM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is anyone having a problem with the audio on 709 (Yankees game). I had issues the other day as well. The audio plays fine - then crackles - which is very annoying when played through separate speakers. It only happens on 709.



Sounds fine in Queens









If you have a few moments and are not recording anything, it can't hurt to try a hard reboot. I had to do that yesterday for various reasons. The main one was because the 8300 was telling me, for a few days, that I didn't have enough disc space even though I know I had plenty. For some reason it didn't "recognize" the fact that I deleted a lot of stuff. The reboot took care of the problems.


----------



## LL3HD

But then again, seeing Cap's having the same problem, maybe it's a Manhattan issue.


----------



## QMAN71

I'm having the same audio problems on 709 here in SI, and had them the other night as well.


----------



## Berk32

I've been having the same problems in Manhattan


----------



## LisaM

Thanks....while it is very annoying, I'm glad it is TWC's problem and not just mine.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LisaM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks....while it is very annoying, I'm glad it is TWC's problem and not just mine.



And here in Jackson Heights QUEENS, I was getting that disturbingly loud POP sound every so often during the Yankee game....heard it Thur nite, too. I was REAL concerned it might be damaging my surround sound equipment.


----------



## mikeM1

Except it doesn't live for US during Rangers or Devils games. As i type this up, i'm seeing VERSUS HD on ch 721 ("LONDON LIVE" is listed in the cable program guide for this time frame) and they have on the ANAHEIM-VANCOUVER game instead.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> *YES can only produce one HD game at a time.*
> 
> 
> Last night they only produced the Yankee game... so it was HD on My9.
> 
> Today they are producing both the Yankees on YES and the Nets on My9.... so only the Yankees can be in HD.



Hey Berk32....You posted this ^^^ a couple of weeks ago. Since then, there have been two instances-- to my pleasant surprise-- where both games-- the game on My9 and the one on YES were in HD. I was curious if you, or anyone else, know if this is a temporary fix?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Except it doesn't live for US during Rangers or Devils games. As i type this up, i'm seeing VERSUS HD on ch 721 ("LONDON LIVE" is listed in the cable program guide for this time frame) and they have on the ANAHEIM-VANCOUVER game instead.




Thursday and Fridays only (if NBATV doesn't have a game)

(INHD doesn't update their own guide online until the last minute for some reason)


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey Berk32....You posted this ^^^ a couple of weeks ago. Since then, there have been two instances-- to my pleasant surprise-- where both games-- the game on My9 and the one on YES were in HD. I was curious if you, or anyone else, know if this is a temporary fix?




It used to be the case....


I have no clue what happened.... but I'm not complaining.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It used to be the case....
> 
> 
> I have no clue what happened.... but I'm not complaining.



I bet







if you didn't put it in writing here, or as I did in the local Cablevision thread, one of the games each night would've been in SD.


----------



## timewaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> the cable box needs to turn on first. Are you using the outlet from the back of the box. I suggest plugging the TV into the power bar. From mutiple testing I have done, I needed the cable box on first or you will get a blank screen or the HDCP warning. You have DVI with the 8300, I thought they only come in HDMI to HDMI. Either way it is a digital connection so the result would be the same. Try that of focus on which starts first then you will be able to adjust properly.



thanks. that worked.

Is there any way to set the remote so that the system on will turn on the cable box before the tv? Its a pain to press 4 buttons to watch tv.

How much electricity do you waste by leaving the cable box on all the time?



OK, now I'm having another problem. sometimes my cable box is flipping out on me and it flickers - both sound and picture fickers on and off. To fix it, I need to unplug the cable box and plug it back in. anyone else experience this? I didn't have this problem with component cables, only the HDMI cable has this problem.


----------



## mikeM1

How much electricity do you waste by leaving the cable box on all the time?

============================================


Actually, i was wondering the same thing, too! And also wondering why it's been so QUIET in here...NO POSTS since 2PM on Saturday??


----------



## Berk32

Just an update on Channel 350.


Can confirm that is for the HD broadcast of the big De La Hoya/ Mayweather fight next Saturday night


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LisaM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is anyone having a problem with the audio on 709 (Yankees game). I had issues the other day as well. The audio plays fine - then crackles - which is very annoying when played through separate speakers. It only happens on 709.



Ah, good to hear that you... heard! Earlier in the week there was some ABC show (Lost I think) that this happened to... more than once. One was VERY loud so I immediately sat up as it sounded like my whole audio system was about to seriously melt down... then I heard the same crackle on a Yankees game (funny aside, I was pissed they only gave us My9 HD, but the last 2 games I checked in on where on 709 AND in HD).


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Except it doesn't live for US during Rangers or Devils games. As i type this up, i'm seeing VERSUS HD on ch 721 ("LONDON LIVE" is listed in the cable program guide for this time frame) and they have on the ANAHEIM-VANCOUVER game instead.



I think they have an exclusive on one of the remaining Rangers games... wanna bet they do NOT put it on 721 or anywhere where actual home town fans can see it in HD?


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think they have an exclusive on one of the remaining Rangers games... wanna bet they do NOT put it on 721 or anywhere where actual home town fans can see it in HD?



I wouldn't want to take that bet, Riv Guy....i'm SURE you're right!


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think they have an exclusive on one of the remaining Rangers games... wanna bet they do NOT put it on 721 or anywhere where actual home town fans can see it in HD?



Tuesday night's Game 4 is exclusive Versus.


It will be on VsGolf-HD, which we don't get (obviously)


InHD ONLY gets games on Thursday and Fridays (when VsGolf-HD is showing golf). (note NBATV gets first dibs on the channel... Last Thursday's game was shown on INHD on tape delay at midnight (it wasn't in the guide))


For whatever reason - InHD's program guide isn't updated online until the day off (so the tv program guide has no chance to be updated.....)


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timewaster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> thanks. that worked.
> 
> Is there any way to set the remote so that the system on will turn on the cable box before the tv? Its a pain to press 4 buttons to watch tv.
> 
> How much electricity do you waste by leaving the cable box on all the time?



you can do that, the cable box is just like a VCR or DVD player when it isn't in use and left on. It will take up some energy but it won't be an ammount you will notice in your bill. The only way to make sure is use your cable TV remote or keep the cable box on.


I am glad that I could help you.


On a side note, what a differrance a year makes. My 9 looked horible for yankee games, this year my9 still looks terible, My9HD OMG how beautiful. Sharp PQ with the grass so green and you could almost count each grass hair from pitchers mound to home plate. My9 SD basketball games, why keep this station working? MyHD same game looked clear the court shine was beautifull and this game was in SD. Why do the HD feeds always look so much better? Who cares as long as it continues this way.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Tuesday night's Game 4 is exclusive Versus.



Frak me, I thought this was a NBC game???


Now I'm majorly pissed, a frakking home game and we get shut the frak our of the HD broadcast. AND I just found out VS has the America's Cup this summer. Well, I couldn't see that they were going to employ Gary Jobson and that WILL take a lot away from it.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My9HD OMG how beautiful. Sharp PQ with the grass so green and you could almost count each grass hair from pitchers mound to home plate.



That's probably because it's a YES production. While they work hard to make sure the My9 logo is all over it, I did catch a few times they had YES' graphic badging!


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That's probably because it's a YES production. While they work hard to make sure the My9 logo is all over it, I did catch a few times they had YES' graphic badging!



It is a YES production, 100%.....


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Frak me, I thought this was a NBC game???
> 
> 
> Now I'm majorly pissed, a frakking home game and we get shut the frak our of the HD broadcast. AND I just found out VS has the America's Cup this summer. Well, I couldn't see that they were going to employ Gary Jobson and that WILL take a lot away from it.




NBC? on a weeknight?

You think they'd show Hockey during May Prime Time sweeps???


The only reason they'll show the Finals (games 3-7) is because they come out in June.


----------



## ooPAYNEoo

anyone having a problem with TNT's NBA broadcasts? Half the time you have to flip back and forth to the channel to force it into HD mode, otherwise it shows a zoomed full-screen...?


Also the commercials are freezing mid-way thru, and again, you have to flip channels or power off/on to get it to work properly.


And I am getting unexpected speaker blowing POPS on SNY during the Mets games too.


----------



## coneyparleg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vincentnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> what st. on east harlem? i think it maybe have to do with the 2nd ave. subway construction?



from 116th north

you might be right, but I thought the 2nd ave line is going to veer off towards lexington this far norht


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That's probably because it's a YES production. While they work hard to make sure the My9 logo is all over it, I did catch a few times they had YES' graphic badging!



I know it is a yes production it just was a happy return to HD quality, considering the PQ problems that happened earlier on MY9.HD.


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My9HD OMG how beautiful. Sharp PQ with the grass so green and you could almost count each grass hair from pitchers mound to home plate.




I can sure agree with you there. I was amazed when I put it on. In my opinion, it looked better than YES HD's channel.


----------



## UnnDunn

Did TNT HD move to the HDXtra tier recently? We have Digital Starter, and a couple of days ago TNT HD went subscription on us.







I don't really care too much, but if I was an NBA fan I'd be pretty POed...


----------



## cap_167




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ooPAYNEoo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> anyone having a problem with TNT's NBA broadcasts? Half the time you have to flip back and forth to the channel to force it into HD mode, otherwise it shows a zoomed full-screen...?
> 
> *Also the commercials are freezing mid-way thru, and again, you have to flip channels or power off/on to get it to work properly.*
> 
> 
> And I am getting unexpected speaker blowing POPS on SNY during the Mets games too.



I've noticed that also, although I don't turn off the power it eventually corrects itself a few seconds after the commercial is over, it does suck though.


----------



## doldrums




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cap_167* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've noticed that also, although I don't turn off the power it eventually corrects itself a few seconds after the commercial is over, it does suck though.




Same here, and what's funny is that it seems to freeze on the same commericls. It unfreezes when another commercial comes on or when it switches back to the game. Why would it only happen on tnt hd and at the same commercials?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did TNT HD move to the HDXtra tier recently? We have Digital Starter, and a couple of days ago TNT HD went subscription on us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really care too much, but if I was an NBA fan I'd be pretty POed...



Doubt it and youse guys should NOT be complaining, you got 3 brand new HD channels in SI (hey, no offense intended I'm happy for ya!) that we won't see for at least another year or three (given that TWC doesn't give 2 craps about the rest of the city until FIOS becomes vaguely real).


BTW, they lied through their teeth when they said (in writing no less) when they said they WOULD replace InHD2 on that pay tier. Never happened. I wanted to cancel it totally until they lived up to their promise, but I find HDNet too "good" to give it up.


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did TNT HD move to the HDXtra tier recently? We have Digital Starter, and a couple of days ago TNT HD went subscription on us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really care too much, but if I was an NBA fan I'd be pretty POed...



TNT-HD is not in the HDXtra tier - however, TNT (and I assume TNT-HD) is not part of the DTV Starter package. I think it's part of the next tier that used to be called Standard (now DTValue). That may be why you're not receiving it.


Just curious - do you get Discovery HD?


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *doldrums* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Same here, and what's funny is that it seems to freeze on the same commericls. It unfreezes when another commercial comes on or when it switches back to the game. Why would it only happen on tnt hd and at the same commercials?



I think it goes back to the issue that people were talking about recently about TWC inserting local commercials at 480i on HD channels. So your box detects the swap to 480i, goes into the setting that you have for 480i picture (zoomed) and then when it goes back to 1080i, it eventually realizes it and goes back to your HD picture settings.


If you change your setting to show 480i "normal" (with the pillar-bars on the left and right) I think everything will be fine for you....


Scott


----------



## HDTV Dude

HD PPV on Channel 350 is slated to broadcast the "Delahoya vs. Mayweather" fight on May 5th. Does this now mean that TWCNYC will only use this spare bandwidth to sell $50 PPV fights instead of adding another HD channel like ESPN2-HD? If things weren't so pathetic this would simply be just another rhetorical question.


----------



## doldrums




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think it goes back to the issue that people were talking about recently about TWC inserting local commercials at 480i on HD channels. So your box detects the swap to 480i, goes into the setting that you have for 480i picture (zoomed) and then when it goes back to 1080i, it eventually realizes it and goes back to your HD picture settings.
> 
> 
> If you change your setting to show 480i "normal" (with the pillar-bars on the left and right) I think everything will be fine for you....
> 
> 
> Scott



wow, thanks, what a pain. Now I alsounderstand why when I fast forward or reverse the picture sometimes goes blank when it hits the commercials.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *doldrums* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Same here, and what's funny is that it seems to freeze on the same commericls. It unfreezes when another commercial comes on or when it switches back to the game. Why would it only happen on tnt hd and at the same commercials?



I'm not so *sure* about that. For ex, last nite i was watching two shows, using the PIP function. And let me tell ya, the pic in BOTH windows did the freeze/sputter/audio drop thing at the same time. I don't think it matters whether the programming is in commercial or not.


----------



## Berk32

I was only having the picture freezing issue with TNT initially...


Then Saturday night it was happening on almost every HD channel - as soon as I tuned to it...


Rebooting the box seemed to do the trick at first, but after a day it started happening on TNT again during commercials randomly.


----------



## rpk113

Any news on the Rangers game in HD tonight?


----------



## ooPAYNEoo

It's always that Duane Wade commercial. 9/10 times it's fine until that one screws it up. And only during the game...right?


All of my other channels switch resolutions seamlessly...well so far


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rpk113* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any news on the Rangers game in HD tonight?



no.........


----------



## nbuubu

The channel block of 709, 710 and 711 were completely frozen for me ... audio would work, but each channel would only show a freeze-frame and never correct itself. Had to reboot my box to get them working again. They're ok now but who knows for how long.


----------



## vincentnyc

any1 here watching nets vs raptors on tnt hd and my 9 hd?


why is tnt hd showing pix lighter than my 9 hd even though they are coming from the same camera? i prefer tnt hd even though my 9 hd are more "darker" and more vivid color?


1. y is 2 hd channel producing color saturation even though both are using the same cam?

2. if u were watching the game in real live...which of these channel would resemble as if u were having a front row seat?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vincentnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> any1 here watching nets vs raptors on tnt hd and my 9 hd?
> 
> 
> why is tnt hd showing pix lighter than my 9 hd even though they are coming from the same camera? i prefer tnt hd even though my 9 hd are more "darker" and more vivid color?
> 
> 
> 1. y is 2 hd channel producing color saturation even though both are using the same cam?
> 
> 2. if u were watching the game in real live...which of these channel would resemble as if u were having a front row seat?



Its not the same cameras.


Each network has its own production


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nbuubu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The channel block of 709, 710 and 711 were completely frozen for me ... audio would work, but each channel would only show a freeze-frame and never correct itself. Had to reboot my box to get them working again. They're ok now but who knows for how long.



Same thing happened to me Saturday night.


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> TNT-HD is not in the HDXtra tier - however, TNT (and I assume TNT-HD) is not part of the DTV Starter package. I think it's part of the next tier that used to be called Standard (now DTValue). That may be why you're not receiving it.
> 
> 
> Just curious - do you get Discovery HD?



TNT SD is most definitely part of Digital Starter - Digital Starter mirrors Analog Preferred service, which TNT was a part of.


We do get Discovery HD as part of Digital Starter, yes. We also get UHD, SNY-HD and MSG-HD. We don't get FSNY-HD though.


I should mention that TNT-HD is back on.


----------



## AndyHDTV

yeess, series tied 2-2.

Next game on Friday should be in HD on MSG.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> yeess, series tied 2-2.
> 
> Next game on Friday should be in HD on MSG.



change "should" to "will"


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> TNT SD is most definitely part of Digital Starter - Digital Starter mirrors Analog Preferred service, which TNT was a part of.
> 
> 
> We do get Discovery HD as part of Digital Starter, yes. We also get UHD, SNY-HD and MSG-HD. We don't get FSNY-HD though.


*NONE* of us get FSNY HD....sadly.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nbuubu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The channel block of 709, 710 and 711 were completely frozen for me ... audio would work, but each channel would only show a freeze-frame and never correct itself. Had to reboot my box to get them working again. They're ok now but who knows for how long.



Yes, i experienced the same weirdness tonite, on TNT HD. Did not need to reboot, just changed the channel and then went back to 710.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> *NONE* of us get FSNY HD....sadly.



Staten Island does.


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> *NONE* of us get FSNY HD....sadly.



We have it on ch. 742. We just don't subscribe to it.


----------



## vincentnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Its not the same cameras.
> 
> 
> Each network has its own production



yup...just notice it...they were using different cam cuz of the different angles i saw from the 2 network. anyway...my 9 hd were broadcasting it in 720p and tnt hd were in 1080i. i prefer the tnt hd cuz it were a lil bit sharper as i sat near the tv.


a quick survey...which do u guys prefer when watching sports? 720p or 1080i?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vincentnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> yup...just notice it...they were using different cam cuz of the different angles i saw from the 2 network. anyway...my 9 hd were broadcasting it in 720p and tnt hd were in 1080i. i prefer the tnt hd cuz it were a lil bit sharper as i sat near the tv.
> 
> 
> a quick survey...which do u guys prefer when watching sports? 720p or 1080i?



Actually... the My9 broadcast is produced in 1080i by YES and converted to 720p for broadcast on WWOR.


----------



## rob2234

Does anyone know why we do not get Versus HD? According to a press release, TWC has the rights to Versus HD as of April 9th but it is up to each market or some other crap. I asked TWC and this is what they said:


"Thank you for your recent message to Time Warner Cable.


In reference to your inquiry Versus HD is not part of our HD Channel Lineup.


We are making a continuous effort to bring additional HDTV channels to our customers.


Please refer to our website @ for any future plans, services and news updates."


I hate Time Warner Cable.......


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *doldrums* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> wow, thanks, what a pain. Now I alsounderstand why when I fast forward or reverse the picture sometimes goes blank when it hits the commercials.



Another way to fix this problem -- go into the advanced settings, output formats and disable all settings except for 1080i and 720p. This will prevent the box from switching output resolutions.


Scott


----------



## TMSKILZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV Dude* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> HD PPV on Channel 350 is slated to broadcast the "Delahoya vs. Mayweather" fight on May 5th. Does this now mean that TWCNYC will only use this spare bandwidth to sell $50 PPV fights instead of adding another HD channel like ESPN2-HD? If things weren't so pathetic this would simply be just another rhetorical question.



Is this true? We get PPV-HD on 350? So the Delahoya/Merriweather fight is going to be shown on CH.350 in HD? I didn't know about CH.350. Is this for all of the NYC area? I'm in Queens.


Another thing, I noticed last night that CH.721 (INHD) is now called "MOJO"


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TMSKILZ* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is this true? We get PPV-HD on 350? So the Delahoya/Merriweather fight is going to be shown on CH.350 in HD? I didn't know about CH.350. Is this for all of the NYC area? I'm in Queens.



It should be for all of NYC... just double check your channel guide.... (as far as I can tell - the channel was just activated within the last week)



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TMSKILZ* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Another thing, I noticed last night that CH.721 (INHD) is now called "MOJO"



It's just a renaming - been expected for a while


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rob2234* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone know why we do not get Versus HD? According to a press release, TWC has the rights to Versus HD as of April 9th but it is up to each market or some other crap. I asked TWC and this is what they said:
> 
> 
> "Thank you for your recent message to Time Warner Cable.
> 
> 
> In reference to your inquiry Versus HD is not part of our HD Channel Lineup.
> 
> 
> We are making a continuous effort to bring additional HDTV channels to our customers.
> 
> 
> Please refer to our website @ for any future plans, services and news updates."
> 
> 
> I hate Time Warner Cable.......




... look back in this thread a bit....


We've complained about this for a while....

(Its a common complaint for much of the country with TWC or Cablevision)


There really isn't much we can do except email and call the right people and ***** and moan, since they do have the rights to add it.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ... look back in this thread a bit....
> 
> 
> We've complained about this for a while....
> 
> (Its a common complaint for much of the country with TWC or Cablevision)
> 
> 
> There really isn't much we can do except email and call the right people and ***** and moan, since they do have the rights to add it.



It's really a bunch of crap...since they don't have to pay anything (or do they) to carry the channel, and they obviously have the bandwidth to add it. It's just lame really. At this point they should just give us something to replace INHD2.


----------



## mikeM1

I have total pic freezeups on virtually ALL HD stations at the moment!! I can hear the AUDIO, but the pics are FROZEN....ALL of them!


----------



## chopsueychris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have total pic freezeups on virtually ALL HD stations at the moment!! I can hear the AUDIO, but the pics are FROZEN....ALL of them!



Ditto bro. BTW my FOX HD hasn't worked in about 2 weeks and my modem is back up to being at dismal speeds.

f twc. i hate them.


----------



## DNINE

Audio keeps dropping on 705 only, nothing else- just audio drops I'm on the UWS.


----------



## Berk32

O boy.... just had a 10 second freeze-up on ABCHD during the Lost opening title screen


Good thing I'm watching.... since i just check the recording and it just jumped over it completely (Even though there was sounds at the time)


This better not happen during the show......


----------



## mikeM1

I did the cold boot....left the box unplugged for over 5 minutes...and when i plugged it back in, after it did its "boot" thing...everything is back to normal, working fine. HOWEVER...if there was something that i really wanted to see and i had to unplug the box, i would have been majorly *pissed*.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I did the cold boot....left the box unplugged for over 5 minutes...and when i plugged it back in, after it did its "boot" thing...everything is back to normal, working fine. HOWEVER...if there was something that i really wanted to see and i had to unplug the box, i would have been majorly *pissed*.



Yeah. Definitely a prudent thing to do whenever viewing time permits, (to do the cold / hard reboot thing).


By the way, I haven't had audio on 705 all night.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah. Definitely a prudent thing to do whenever viewing time permits, (to do the cold / hard reboot thing).
> 
> 
> By the way, I haven't had audio on 705 all night.



Audio was out for me too on 705 (i only checked at about 11:30)


Works now.


----------



## TMSKILZ

Hey Berk32, thanks for taking time out to answer my questions. I checked CH.350 on my Cable guide and it shows up as PPV-HD, I already went ahead & ordered the fight. Should look uber sweet on my HP MD5880n 1080p DLP!


Anyone know how much they charging for the fight? it doesn't state it on the purchase.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TMSKILZ* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey Berk32, thanks for taking time out to answer my questions. I checked CH.350 on my Cable guide and it shows up as PPV-HD, I already went ahead & ordered the fight. Should look uber sweet on my HP MD5880n 1080p DLP!
> 
> 
> Anyone know how much they charging for the fight? it doesn't state it on the purchase.



$54.95


It says so when I try to buy it.


----------



## gooomz

For surround sound, is dolby digital 5.1 usually only available on the HD channels, or can i find DD 5.1 on others channels or shows also?


----------



## nuttyinnyc

Hey Guys and Gals, UniversalHD is giving a preview of movies that will be available on it's sister channel "CHILLER" Unfortunately we do not have CHILLER yet but an HD network for chiller is in the works so maybe it is something to look forward to soon. Anyway, her is a list of the movies that will be premiereing this month:


CHILLER ON UniHD

ENCORES

Nightmares 5/1, 5/15, 5/26

The Frighteners 5/3, 5/12

The Andromeda Strain 5/15

Jaws 5/19

Night of the Living Dead 5/24

Twelve Monkeys 5/26

Mary Shelley's Frankenstein 5/27


THURSDAY NIGHT MOVIES, beginning at 8pm ET

PREMIERES

EdTV 5/31

ENCORES

The Frighteners 5/3

McHale's Navy 5/10

Babe 5/17

The Guru 5/24


FRIDAY NIGHT MOVIES, beginning at 10pm ET

PREMIERES

The Breakfast Club 5/4

ENCORES

The Doors 5/11 v Dante's Peak 5/18

The People Vs. Larry Flynt 5/25


SCI FI SATURDAY MOVIES, beginning at 10pm ET

ENCORES

Ghostbusters 2 5/5

The Frighteners 5/12

Jaws 5/19

Twelve Monkeys 5/26


SUNDAY NIGHT DOUBLE-FEATURES, 8pm & 11pm (ET)

PREMIERES

Days of Thunder 5/20

ENCORES

The Doors 5/6

The People Vs. Larry Flynt 5/6

Leave It to Beaver 5/13

Lorenzo's Oil 5/13

Spy Game 5/20

Ghostbusters 2 5/27

Mary Shelley's Frankenstein 5/27



My personal choices that I want to see are The Frighteners, Both Ghostbuster Movies, Jaws, and Days of Thunder. They all will be broadcasted in HD and they should look great.


----------



## nuttyinnyc

Here is something we can watch in SD unless HistoryHD is in the pipe. All the projected channels that I have seen usually do not incled the History channel. But if they do get one before these shows it would be nice to see them in HD


Here is the list of shows:


A GLOBAL WARNING - Premieres 4th Quarter 2007


This special, on one of the most hotly debated and discussed issues of the day, will shed light on an important question: is the specter of the predicted global warming the result of industrialization and human activity, part of a long and natural cycle, or a combination of the two? In the planet's 4.5 billion year history, its climate has been affected by many events: the sun's activities; volcanoes which have enveloped the Earth with ash, gases and CO2; the interplay of moving continents and ocean currents; cosmic impacts; ice ages; and now the human race and its industrial output. This special will see which of these effects are operating right now and try to separate out manmade warming from natural causes.


STALKING JIHAD - Premieres 4th Quarter 2007


Based on the upcoming book Stalking Jihad in Paradise from best-selling author Mark Bowden (Black Hawk Down), the special goes on the trail with Bowden to the Philippine Islands where he uncovers the story of a covert intelligence operation to bring back Americans caught in the crossfire of the "War on Terror." The documentary is an astonishing glimpse into how U.S. intelligence tracks terrorists, based on information that was only recently declassified by the CIA, including thermal video imagery of a wild shootout on the high seas.


LOST BOOK OF NOSTRADAMUS - Premieres 4th Quarter 2007


An exclusive investigation into how a manuscript believed to have been written by Nostradamus, ended up in Italy's National Library in Rome. The book, which was stumbled upon by an Italian journalist, contains a series of never before deciphered prophecies. The special will also reveal new insights into the life of Nostradamus, his relationship with his son, Cesar, and his connection to the Vatican.


MANHUNT - Premieres 4th Quarter 2007


For 12 days, John Wilkes Booth, the man who assassinated Abraham Lincoln and engineered a handful of attacks on other government officials, evaded the greatest manhunt in history. Ten thousand federal troops were assembled to track down Booth and his co-conspirator, David Herold. This follows the hunt for Booth - across the 11th Street Bridge, through the Maryland countryside, across the Potomac River, and finally to where Booth was gunned down inside a burning tobacco barn in northern Virginia. The story is one that strongly resonates today as most historians consider the Lincoln conspiracy and the hunt for Booth to be the unraveling of the first terrorist plot against the American government.


EGYPT PROJECT (tentative title) - Premieres 1st Quarter 2008


While the exploits of the great pharaoh Khufu -- who built the Great Pyramids of Giza -- are well known to Egyptologists everywhere, much less well-known are the accomplishments of his son, the pharaoh Radjedef, who spent much of his life living in his father's shadow. This special exclusively follows what could be the biggest discovery in Ancient Egypt since the King Tut's tomb was found in 1923 by the British archaeologist Howard Carter.


CHINA'S FIRST EMPEROR - Premieres 3rd Quarter 2008


In its first major co-production with an American television network, CHINA Central Television (CCTV) joins forces with The History Channel to take viewers on a spectacular once-in-a-lifetime adventure to ancient China to tell the epic saga of Chin Shihuang, who commanded an army larger than Napoleon's, conquered more territory than Alexander the Great; created a realm that outlasted the Roman Empire; and built the Great Wall that still stands today. This is the definitive story of The First Emperor of China (259-210 B.C.) and his warrior army that led an entire population through war and strife and conceived of what is now considered the last empire-modern day China.


Check for more info
http://www.History.com .

I know there is a lot of people that will be interested in this even if they don't make a hd channel. Myself included.


----------



## AndyHDTV

history has a HD channel that's in Europe. the US version is TBA


----------



## JBBO3314

HD on Yankee game just went out. It froze now it's in SD YES having problems again.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBBO3314* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> HD on Yankee game just went out. It froze now it's in SD YES having problems again.



after noon game today?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> after noon game today?



rescheduled game (doubleheader)- rainout last night


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> yeess, series tied 2-2.
> 
> Next game on Friday should be in HD on MSG.



Mmmm, I thought Game 5 was a VS exclusive, so I'd say it's in SD as they are not allowing VS HD to be available in the NY market even thought they made a big deal about signing a national carriage agreement FOR VS HD.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Mmmm, I thought Game 5 was a VS exclusive, so I'd say it's in SD as they are not allowing VS HD to be available in the NY market even thought they made a big deal about signing a national carriage agreement FOR VS HD.




Nope

Not exclusive! (Games 1 and 4 were)


Enjoy the game tonight on MSGHD!


(the rest of the "cable" country can actually only get the game in HD tonight on MOJO at midnight)


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Another way to fix this problem -- go into the advanced settings, output formats and disable all settings except for 1080i and 720p. This will prevent the box from switching output resolutions.
> 
> 
> Scott



In the same vein, I discovered something new the other day. I was trying the latest "trick" to get black side pillars instead of the totally distracting gray ones on my sisters set-up. Wouldn't work. Messed around and found out that ONLY if I enable 480p in that setting did the "trick" work.


Before someone asks, the "trick" is to set the primary Aspect Ratio to "Standard, 4:3!!" A widescreen 16:9 image will still be there hen it's sent that way.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gooomz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For surround sound, is dolby digital 5.1 usually only available on the HD channels, or can i find DD 5.1 on others channels or shows also?



I have been getting DD 5.1 long before I ever got a HD display. It was only done on the premium's primary channels, and could be there for one broadcast, but not for another of the same movie. Propelled me to invest in a top flight HT system about 6 years ago.


With the HD channels, there's obviously a lot more DD 5.1 around (like broadcast/network channels). Still, things CAN pop up that aren't DD 5.1... I watched a bit of T-1 yesterday on SHO HD and it was NOT broadcast in DD 5.1.


----------



## coneyparleg

when did we get MOJO HD - looks to be just like the channel it replaces


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coneyparleg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> when did we get MOJO HD - looks to be just like the channel it replaces



It's just a name change. The programming is similar, perhaps a bit more testosterone.
http://www.mojohd.com/


----------



## ooPAYNEoo

As long as they keep Three Sheets, i'm happy! Love that show!


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ooPAYNEoo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As long as they keep Three Sheets, i'm happy! Love that show!


 http://www.mojohd.com/schedule/


----------



## cap_167

Picture is frozen and they're simultaneously broadcasting the radio and spanish audio version of the game.


----------



## mikeM1

WHY *no HD* on the HOME GAME tonite on YES HD??


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> WHY *no HD* on the HOME GAME tonite on YES HD??


_Son of a beach!!!_







I had 708 YESHD set up on the buffer... now I missed the first half... got the game on 725 ESPNHD now.


Earlier I was watching the Yankees and noticied the freeze up. I left the game at 5 zip NY. I turn it on now







10 to 8 Seattle and counting...


I'll stick with the Rangers and the Nets.


----------



## LL3HD

Now,







after I post ^^ Yes is frozen... it's back..just in time for half time.


----------



## TMSKILZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Now,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after I post ^^ Yes is frozen... it's back..just in time for half time.



You not missing much, pitching stinking it up again after getting a 5-0 lead on the Mariners. It's now 15-8 Mariners after 7innings. Yikes!


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TMSKILZ* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You not missing much, pitching stinking it up again after getting a 5-0 lead on the Mariners. It's now 15-8 Mariners after 7innings. Yikes!



It "don't get" much uglier than *that*.


----------



## mikeM1

this morn on THE FAN, Richard Neer said he has DIRECT TV, and some of the games on VERSUS have NOT been on in hi def. now *that's* kinda interesting, because...i assumed it was just TWC that was SCREWING *us* locally, by depriving the subscribers of the HD version of these games. SO, does this mean that Versus has NOT been doing all the playoff games in HD??


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> this morn on THE FAN, Richard Neer said he has DIRECT TV, and some of the games on VERSUS have NOT been on in hi def. now *that's* kinda interesting, because...i assumed it was just TWC that was SCREWING *us* locally, by depriving the subscribers of the HD version of these games. SO, does this mean that Versus has NOT been doing all the playoff games in HD??



Versus hasn't done most games played in Canada in HD (games they did not produce, but broadcasted the CBC feed)


Also, Thursday and Friday games aren't shown on the Versus-GolfHD channel - but have "sometimes" been shown on InHD/MOJO (sometimes live... sometimes tape delay) - I don't think DirecTV has shown most of these games......




(Also.... DirecTV has not shown all of the available games in general..... since they don't have a dedicated channel for VersusHD...)


----------



## HDTV Dude

ESPN2 HD launches on June 14th!!!! I guess I was right about TWC NYC having the extra bandwidth to carry HD PPV means that they could also launch another fulltime HD channel.



http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...elchanges.html


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV Dude* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ESPN2 HD launches on June 14th!!!! I guess I was right about TWC NYC having the extra bandwidth to carry HD PPV means that they could also launch another fulltime HD channel.
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...elchanges.html




WOOOOOOOOOOO


but look what else...


ESPNHD is moving off the HDXtra tier.... (That'll leave us with 3 channels.....)


And they're COMPLETELY reconfiguring the lineup


Looks like all HD channels will correspond to their SD channel # with a 7 in front (about time they got that right)


Also, the SD subchannels will move into the 100s


(still no MHD, A&EHD, or FSNYHD... which Staten Island already has.....)


----------



## AndyHDTV

wow, looks like somebody at TWC has been reading our rants. thanks HDTV Dude


The following changes are planned for June 14, 2007:


ESPNHD changes from the HDXtra tier to the HD Standard.

Kids Thirteen moves from channel 713 to 160.

WABC News Now moves from channel 729 to 163.

WABC TV Plus moves from channel 730 to 164.

WNBC 4 Weather Plus moves from channel 731 to 161.

WNBC 4.4 moves from channel 732 to 162.

HBO HD moves from channel 701 to 780.

Showtime HD will move from 703 to 779.

Discovery HD moves from channel 706 to 718.

YES HD moves from channel 708 to 730.

TNT HD moves from channel 710 to 703.

MSG HD moves from channel 712 to 727.

CinemaMax HD moves from channel 719 to 776.

Starz HD moves from channel 720 to 777.

MOJO (formerly INHD) moves from channel 721 to 796.

HDNet Movies moves from channel 723 to 797.

HDNet moves from channel 724 to 798.

ESPN HD moves from channel 725 to 728.

Sports Net New York HD moves from channel 741 to 726.

ESPN Deportes launches on channel 821.

ESPN2HD launches on channel 729.

Playboy SVOD launches on channel 335.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ESPNHD is moving off the HDXtra tier.... (That'll l*eave us with 3 channels*.....)



3? That's ridiculous. They should just get rid of the pay tier. If they want us to pay then give us a real pay per view on demand channel.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV Dude* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ESPN2 HD launches on June 14th!!!! I guess I was right about TWC NYC having the extra bandwidth to carry HD PPV means that they could also launch another fulltime HD channel.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...elchanges.html



THANKS HDTV Dude, for being the bearer of *good* TWC news, for a change.


----------



## hsimms

Baseball Fans - how could you miss this ? ESPN Deportes launches on channel 821. They had all the live World Baseball Classic games last year that we didn't. I believe they have access to carib winter league games.


Question - Will it be limited to Spanish tier subscribers or is it available to all ?


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hsimms* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Baseball Fans - how could you miss this ? ESPN Deportes launches on channel 821. They had all the live World Baseball Classic games last year that we didn't. I believe they have access to carib winter league games.
> 
> 
> Question - Will it be limited to Spanish tier subscribers or is it available to all ?



yes Espn Deportes is good, it will help me brush up on my spanish.

I hope they will add Espn-U in time for college football, hockey & basketball season.


don't know if it's available for all.


----------



## AndyHDTV

I just realized that one might be able to pick up the fight tonight on ones Cam Tuner if someone in your building and/or block has ordered it.


Or maybe that just applies to OnDemand???


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just realized that one might be able to pick up the fight tonight on ones Cam Tuner if someone in your building and/or block has ordered it.
> 
> 
> Or maybe that just applies to OnDemand???



That's an on-demand thing...


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That's an on-demand thing...



oh well, did get a whole bunch of mlb extra innings channels.


that's good.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...the fight tonight...OnDemand



Just out of curiosityis the PPV fight in HD?


Not that it would make any difference in whether I'd purchase it or not.










That's some crazy spondoolicks.







For me to ante up, they'd have to put Ali and Frazier in Peabody's _"Wayback Machine"_, to have another go at it.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just out of curiosityis the PPV fight in HD?
> 
> 
> Not that it would make any difference in whether I'd purchase it or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's some crazy spondoolicks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me to ante up, they'd have to put Ali and Frazier in Peabody's _"Wayback Machine"_, to have another go at it.



yes, on the newly added HD-PPV channel 350.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> yes, on the newly added HD-PPV channel 350.



I'm aware of 350 and that it's an HD channel







so it should be obvious that anything purchased on that channel would be in HDright?







... but call me TW skeptical. I just wanted varification.


----------



## mikeM1

some horrible screen freezes tonite (during commercials in particular), audio drops, etc. It was REALLY bad between 11:30P and 12:15, out here in Queens. i had to change the channel and then return...that seemed to be the only way to deal with it.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> some horrible screen freezes tonite (during commercials in particular), audio drops, etc. It was REALLY bad between 11:30P and 12:15, out here in Queens. i had to change the channel and then return...that seemed to be the only way to deal with it.



I thought it was jus me. same here.

I also couldn't access some SD channels like fsny.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> some horrible screen freezes tonite (during commercials in particular), audio drops, etc. It was REALLY bad between 11:30P and 12:15, out here in Queens. i had to change the channel and then return...that seemed to be the only way to deal with it.



Yeah Mike, I'm seeing that too but I'm not sure what's causing it. It's as if we're getting two feeds at once and one freezes and then the other clicks on.










Regardless, it's only occurring during commercials, for me, and not affecting the game.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah Mike, I'm seeing that too but I'm not sure what's causing it. It's as if we're getting two feeds at once and one freezes and then the other clicks on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless, it's only occurring during commercials, for me, and not affecting the game.



At one point, i got so disgusted, i went to TNT SD to watch the post game.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> WOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> 
> but look what else...
> 
> 
> And they're COMPLETELY reconfiguring the lineup
> 
> 
> Looks like all HD channels will correspond to their SD channel # with a 7 in front (about time they got that right)



Not sure how I feel about that. Sucks having to relearn the channel numbers...considering I don't watch SD cable it didn't really matter to me that some of the channel #'s didn't match. I guess it's a small price to pay if we're getting more HD though. Although I would have liked to hear that more than 1 HD channel is being added. But it's something.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> thanks HDTV Dude
> 
> 
> The following changes are planned for June 14, 2007:
> 
> 
> ESPNHD changes from the HDXtra tier to the HD Standard.
> 
> Kids Thirteen moves from channel 713 to 160.
> 
> WABC News Now moves from channel 729 to 163.
> 
> WABC TV Plus moves from channel 730 to 164.
> 
> WNBC 4 Weather Plus moves from channel 731 to 161.
> 
> WNBC 4.4 moves from channel 732 to 162.
> 
> HBO HD moves from channel 701 to 780.
> 
> Showtime HD will move from 703 to 779.
> 
> Discovery HD moves from channel 706 to 718.
> 
> YES HD moves from channel 708 to 730.
> 
> TNT HD moves from channel 710 to 703.
> 
> MSG HD moves from channel 712 to 727.
> 
> CinemaMax HD moves from channel 719 to 776.
> 
> Starz HD moves from channel 720 to 777.
> 
> MOJO (formerly INHD) moves from channel 721 to 796.
> 
> HDNet Movies moves from channel 723 to 797.
> 
> HDNet moves from channel 724 to 798.
> 
> ESPN HD moves from channel 725 to 728.
> 
> Sports Net New York HD moves from channel 741 to 726.
> 
> ESPN Deportes launches on channel 821.
> 
> ESPN2HD launches on channel 729.
> 
> Playboy SVOD launches on channel 335.



Thanks HDTV Dude and Andy for organizing the list.


I hope they delete all of the blank channel spots to enable smoother surfing.


----------



## HDTV Dude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not sure how I feel about that. Sucks having to relearn the channel numbers...considering I don't watch SD cable it didn't really matter to me that some of the channel #'s didn't match. I guess it's a small price to pay if we're getting more HD though. Although I would have liked to hear that more than 1 HD channel is being added. But it's something.



I think it will take most of us only a day or two to become accustomed to the new HD channel line up and in the long run it will make things flow much easier by not having all those SD channels smack dab in the middle of the HD channel flow.


Here's a first look of our June 14th channel line up, provided you subscribe to all the premium channels and have the HD-Xtra pack.


702 = WCBS HD

703 = TNT HD

704 = WNBC HD

705 = WNYW HD

707 = ABC HD

709 = MY9 HD

711 = CW11 HD

713 = Thirteen HD

718 = Discovery HD

726 = SportsNet NY HD

727 = MSG HD

728 = ESPN HD

729 = ESPN2 HD

730 = YES HD

740 = Universal HD

776 = CMAX HD

777 = Starz HD

779 = SHO HD

780 = HBO HD

796 = MOJO HD

797 = HDNet Movies

798 = HDNet


Now if we could only get MHD, A&E HD & FSNY HD like in Staten Island and perhaps NGC HD like in parts of Hawaii, it would be a pretty good line up.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks HDTV Dude and Andy for organizing the list.
> 
> 
> I hope they delete all of the blank channel spots to enable smoother surfing.



Absolutely, Larry! I mean, those channels are now all *over* the place! But at least it gives us the impression/illusion(?) that at some point in our lifetimes, they'll fill IN those blank channels with more HD content.


------------------------------------

Kids Thirteen moves from channel 713 to 160.

WABC News Now moves from channel 729 to 163.

WABC TV Plus moves from channel 730 to 164.

WNBC 4 Weather Plus moves from channel 731 to 161.

WNBC 4.4 moves from channel 732 to 162.

-----------------------------------------------------


Goodbye and good luck. I coulda cared *less* about these stations...never watched them; a total waste of bandwidth.


----------



## AndyHDTV

They forgot to move NJN on 750, unless the plan on actually providing the HD feed of that channel in the future.


Since they kept UHD on 740, it might change to USA once NBC-Universal decides to launch scifi, bravo.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> They forgot to move NJN on 750, unless the plan on actually providing the HD feed of that channel in the future.



750 is a digital broadcast of the NJN network... so thats why it remains...


It could technically start showing HD at any time

(i think Staten Island also has WLNY on 755, which is a digital-only broadcast now... but no HD)


----------



## coreynyc

Did anyone else notice on the channel changes page that TWC says that CNN OD, Court TV OD, TBS OD, & TNT OD might be dropped because agreements with the programmers might expire.


Umm, those are all Time Warner owned channels.

Maybe someone didn't word this properly and these lame OD channels are just being dropped????


Also when did they add Fox Reality??? I just noticed it on ch 158.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Actually... the My9 broadcast is produced in 1080i by YES and converted to 720p for broadcast on WWOR.



Thanks berk32, I was wondering this all weekend, But was never used the computer this weekend. Is my9 broadcasting all it's show in 720p? Or did YES down grade the game for them for some unknown reason? Don't get me wrong the Yankee game looked great. I wouldn't say better than a YES channel game like one poster said, but it is a huge step forward to what we got last year.


Vincent: For your question. .My best answer would be, it depends on the channel and the coverage. Fox looked great at 720p this weekend. But then enter UnivHD with world of adveture, or whatever it is called, and the Ranger game yesterday, they both looked beautiful. I felt like I was in madison garden with a mid court view. It is very hard to detect the differences whith a naked eye. The bottom line is if you enjoy both HD res, it doesn't matter which is better, just sit back and enjoy the show!


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have total pic freezeups on virtually ALL HD stations at the moment!! I can hear the AUDIO, but the pics are FROZEN....ALL of them!



This is one of the reasons I have component and HDMI connected at all times. I do get that pausing also but at least you get a Picture freeze, my TV goes Black. This I have experienced ever since I got the 8300HDDVR. The 3250HD never gave me problems like this. If you have HDMI I suggest also plug in Component cables also. If this is happening with component I really do not have a fix for you. When I make the switch any kind of delay I might be experiencing is gone 90% of the time. It isn't perfect but at least I have an option.

Good luck guys


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TMSKILZ* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey Berk32, thanks for taking time out to answer my questions. I checked CH.350 on my Cable guide and it shows up as PPV-HD, I already went ahead & ordered the fight. Should look uber sweet on my HP MD5880n 1080p DLP!
> 
> 
> Anyone know how much they charging for the fight? it doesn't state it on the purchase.



We have a PPV HD channel? Is it just for special events like the fight? If I would have know that I would have not gone out. I think berk gets the thanks for this find. TY. I read every bill I get and didn't get any pre-notice. I am still reasing so I guees someone gave feed back of the PQ, so I won't ask until I am all caught up.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did anyone else notice on the channel changes page that TWC says that CNN OD, Court TV OD, TBS OD, & TNT OD might be dropped because agreements with the programmers might expire.
> 
> 
> Umm, those are all Time Warner owned channels.
> 
> Maybe someone didn't word this properly and these lame OD channels are just being dropped????



well... don't forget..... "time warner cable" and "time warner corporate" aren't exactly the same. Deals are technically still needed. (they even trade separately in the NYSE... TWC vs. TWX)


It also just seems like to be standard procedure for this new "changes" website.... any channel with a deal expiration date coming up that hasn't been renewed gets listed there.... (c'mon... you really think WABC was going to be taken away from our lineup back in March?... again...)


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> We have a PPV HD channel? Is it just for special events like the fight? If I would have know that I would have not gone out. I think berk gets the thanks for this find. TY. I read every bill I get and didn't get any pre-notice. I am still reasing so I guees someone gave feed back of the PQ, so I won't ask until I am all caught up.




I wasn't the one who discovered 350 first.... someone else did 2 weeks ago (it first started by showing INHD at the time... and I was hoping it would somehow turn into a temporary VersusHD for us Ranger fans...... but that didn't work out like I had hoped.... it turned into a "HDPPV" channel a day or 2 later)


----------



## coneyparleg

hmmm maybe they are making room for more HD channels in the 700 range


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV Dude* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ESPN2 HD launches on June 14th!!!! I guess I was right about TWC NYC having the extra bandwidth to carry HD PPV means that they could also launch another fulltime HD channel.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...elchanges.html









































































It is about time, but what the [email protected]#K.


Good news with a hint of some bad news:

_ESPNHD changes from the HDXtra tier to the HD Standard. Kids Thirteen moves from channel 713 to 160; WABC News Now moves from channel 729 to 163; WABC TV Plus moves from channel 730 to 164; WNBC 4 Weather Plus moves from channel 731 to 161; WNBC 4.4 moves from channel 732 to 162. HBO HD moves from channel 701 to 780, Showtime HD will move from 703 to 779, Discovery HD moves from channel 706 to 718, YES HD moves from channel 708 to 730, TNT HD moves from channel 710 to 703, MSG HD moves from channel 712 to 727, CinemaMax HD moves from channel 719 to 776, Starz HD moves from channel 720 to 777, MOJO (formerly INHD) moves from channel 721 to 796, HDNet Movies moves from channel 723 to 797, HDNet moves from channel 724 to 798, ESPN HD moves from channel 725 to 728, Sports Net New York HD moves from channel 741 to 726. ESPN Deportes launches on channel 821, ESPN2HD launches on channel 729, Playboy SVOD launches on channel 335._


All these changes Put everything scattered around the 700's. Now we all will have to get use to it. Plus now we are paying for only three channels. I think anopther leeter campaign should be started. Now we are paying 8.95 for three channels. Don't get me wrong the look great, some of the best HD available. But not for $9 or $7.50 if you divide the HD DVR Combo in to 2.


Here is the answer to the poster earlier. MOJO (formerly INHD) moves from channel 721 to 796, they just never tols us this was changing, At least I don't remember a change channle announcement.

Add 2 more channels and we are at a total of 23 with more to come.

What was the three added to SI? I know ESPN 2 was one of them.


I have been a on-demand junky, I really hope TWC makes an aggreement with those channels.


Anyway June 14 can't come soon enough, thanks for the kink HDTV.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> some horrible screen freezes tonite (during commercials in particular), audio drops, etc. It was REALLY bad between 11:30P and 12:15, out here in Queens. i had to change the channel and then return...that seemed to be the only way to deal with it.



Dam guys get some sleep, You guys are making me tired just reading how late you guys were up. 2:46 was the latest Post by broadway and Mike earlier.














I am up almost at the time you guys signed out. Yarn

Long live HDTV!!


----------



## Berk32

-The change from INHD to MOJO is just a re-branding.... not much else changed about the channel (since it was already "MOJO" on some nights anyways...) It really didn't need an "announcement" since it wasn't that big of a deal.



-coneyparleg, the channels are corresponding to their SD# with a 7 in front.... thats why they are all over the place in the 700s (although they are being bunched together better.... with all of the sports channels in the 720s, movie channels in the ~770s).

So yeah, they are technically making "room" for future additions... with the new HD broadcasts being added much later down the line with an "obvious" new channel number...


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I wasn't the one who discovered 350 first.... someone else did 2 weeks ago (it first started by showing INHD at the time... and I was hoping it would somehow turn into a temporary VersusHD for us Ranger fans...... but that didn't work out like I had hoped.... it turned into a "HDPPV" channel a day or 2 later)



Well I take my thanks back!!!














No not really, I still credit you and the person who listed it 2 weeks ago,, because I am not going baxck to weeks of pages to find it. Thanks both of you for making me smile.


----------



## nuttyinnyc

No one seemed to give us an opinion of the fight PQ. It obvious isn't worth the $55 way too much to pay for some one that is past his prime. How was the PQ? Any noticable flaws?


----------



## nuttyinnyc

For all TWC people, I was reading the SI lineup at TWC website TV Guide and it appears to me that they have other channels that we don't have plus a few we have that they do not have. Could someone in SI please explain further. These channels I got from the TWC TV Guide for SI:


755 WLNYHD

725 ESPNHD

724 HNNET MOVIES

723 HDNET

721 INHD Not listed as MOJO yet

720 PPV HD

714 13kidsHD

713 13 HD

711 WPIXHD

710 TNTHD

709 WWOR HD

708 HD Special

707 WABCHD

706 DicoveryHD

705 FoxHD

704 WNBCHD

703 SHOWHD

702 WCBSHD

701 HBCHD

19 channels


These channels are listed under the channel guide at the same at TWC SI:

701 HBO HD

702 WCBS HDTV

703 Showtime HD

704 WNBC HDTV

705 WNYW HD

706 Discovery HD Theater

707 WABC HDTV

708 YES HD (HD Specials)

709 WWOR HD

710 TNT in HD

711 WPIX-HD

712 MSG HD (HD Specials)

713 Thirteen HD

718 MHD

719 Cinemax HD

720 Starz HD

721 MOJO

723 HDNet Movies

724 HD Net

725 ESPN-HD

740 Universal HD

741 SportsNet NY HD


Anyone is SI can tell me which one is right? If the top is the correct one, there is no reason why they shouldn't get more channels because they were behind Us in Qeens, Manhattan, and some NJ. But if the second list is true They Have a 1 channel difference which is MHD, ESPN2HD doesn't show up on either list right now. But that one cancels out because we all getting it by 6/14/07. But if you look at the first list they get a coupl of extras we do not get 13kidshd and WlNYhd. only you guys in SI would know better thean me. Thanks guys, just curious about the obvious differences in the two channels lineups.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...although they are being bunched together better.... with all of the sports channels in the 720s, movie channels in the ~770s).
> 
> ...



Yeah, after seeing the new channel layout it does flow much better. I like this new logical grouping much more.


----------



## AndyHDTV

SI also has A&E-HD and FSNY-HD.


it's just not on the website.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> SI also has A&E-HD and FSNY-HD.
> 
> 
> it's just not on the website.



Maybe we'll get them by the end of the year? (thanks to a post in this thread








http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...post10460021 


Quote:

Time Warner Cable had deployed [switched video] technology in eight divisions at the end of 2006, and it is aiming to have it in three-fourths of all 23 divisions by the end of 2007.


http://multichannel.com/article/CA6439205.html 




Will we be in the lucky 3/4 or the unlucky 1/4 (probably more likely, knowing that TWC usually does everything LAST in NYC due to the size of the market).


----------



## HDTV Dude

Let's hope when TWC does re-negotiates the carriage deals below that they have the foresight to include the HD feeds for HGTV and the 3 new HD channels being launched by Starz at the end of the summer. http://www.tvpredictions.com/starz050107.htm 



Time Warner Cable's agreements with programmers to carry their services routinely expire from time to time. We are usually able to obtain renewals or extensions of such agreements, and carriage of programming services is discontinued only in rare circumstances. The following agreements with programmers are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services in the near future:


Chinese Channel, Chinese Cinema, CNN On Demand, Court TV On Demand, Encore, Encore Action, Encore Drama, Encore Love, Encore Mystery, Encore Western, Encore WAM, GAC On Demand, Greek Channel, HGTV, HITN, RTVI, Starz, Starz Cinema, Starz Comedy, Starz Edge, Starz Kids & Family, TBS On Demand, TNT On Demand, and The Arabic Channel.


----------



## AndyHDTV

Updated Negotiations Unknown List

*Future HD channels update*



The Movie Channel-HD - is done, supposedly

Food Network-HD - in negotiations

HGTV-HD - in negotiations

Lifetime Movie Network-HD - in negotiations

NFL Network-HD - in negotiations

Outdoor Channel 2-HD - is not in the works


*Known Deals Done*


HBO-HD

Cinemax-HD

Showtime-HD

Starz-HD

ESPN-HD

ESPN2-HD

HDNet

HDNet Movies

MOJO

Universal-HD

TNT-HD

Discovery-HD

MHD

A&E-HD

WealthTV-HD - Currently TWC has a deal only for HD-VOD content & only in San Antonio

Golf/Versus-HD - Has the rights to as of 4/1/07, but has not yet added.

National Geographic-HD - has been added only in TWC of Hawaii

Sleuth-HD - Has the rights to, but has not yet added.

ESPN News-HD - coming to TWC in 2008

Disney Channel-HD - coming to TWC in 2008

ABC Family-HD - coming to TWC in 2008


*Negotiations Unknown*


Starz Comedy-HD

Starz Edge-HD

Starz Kids & Family-HD

Animal Planet-HD

TLC-HD

The Science Channel-HD

Discovery Channel-HD

Chiller-HD

Sci-Fi-HD

USA-HD

Bravo-HD

History-HD

TBS-HD

CNN-HD

CartoonNet-HD

TheWeatherChannel-HD

FX-HD

Speed-HD

Smithsonian-HD

BBC-HD

Al Jazeera-HD

MGM-HD

Big Ten Network-HD

Vatican-HD

The Tennis Channel-HD

TBN-HD

IFC-HD

Toon Disney-HD

MSNBC-HD

*VOOM Channels*

Rave HD

Equator HD

Gallery HD

Animania HD

Rush HD

Ultra HD

Guy TV HD

Majestic HD

Monsters HD

HD News

Film Fest HD

Kung Fu HD

WorldSport HD

World Cinema HD

Gameplay HD

Family Room HD

Treasure HD


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For all TWC people, I was reading the SI lineup at TWC website TV Guide and it appears to me that they have other channels that we don't have plus a few we have that they do not have. Could someone in SI please explain further. These channels I got from the TWC TV Guide for SI:
> 
> 
> 755 WLNYHD
> 
> 725 ESPNHD
> 
> 724 HNNET MOVIES
> 
> 723 HDNET
> 
> 721 INHD Not listed as MOJO yet
> 
> 720 PPV HD
> 
> 714 13kidsHD
> 
> 713 13 HD
> 
> 711 WPIXHD
> 
> 710 TNTHD
> 
> 709 WWOR HD
> 
> 708 HD Special
> 
> 707 WABCHD
> 
> 706 DicoveryHD
> 
> 705 FoxHD
> 
> 704 WNBCHD
> 
> 703 SHOWHD
> 
> 702 WCBSHD
> 
> 701 HBCHD
> 
> 19 channels
> 
> 
> These channels are listed under the channel guide at the same at TWC SI:
> 
> 701 HBO HD
> 
> 702 WCBS HDTV
> 
> 703 Showtime HD
> 
> 704 WNBC HDTV
> 
> 705 WNYW HD
> 
> 706 Discovery HD Theater
> 
> 707 WABC HDTV
> 
> 708 YES HD (HD Specials)
> 
> 709 WWOR HD
> 
> 710 TNT in HD
> 
> 711 WPIX-HD
> 
> 712 MSG HD (HD Specials)
> 
> 713 Thirteen HD
> 
> 718 MHD
> 
> 719 Cinemax HD
> 
> 720 Starz HD
> 
> 721 MOJO
> 
> 723 HDNet Movies
> 
> 724 HD Net
> 
> 725 ESPN-HD
> 
> 740 Universal HD
> 
> 741 SportsNet NY HD
> 
> 
> Anyone is SI can tell me which one is right? If the top is the correct one, there is no reason why they shouldn't get more channels because they were behind Us in Qeens, Manhattan, and some NJ. But if the second list is true They Have a 1 channel difference which is MHD, ESPN2HD doesn't show up on either list right now. But that one cancels out because we all getting it by 6/14/07. But if you look at the first list they get a coupl of extras we do not get 13kidshd and WlNYhd. only you guys in SI would know better thean me. Thanks guys, just curious about the obvious differences in the two channels lineups.



This is what I see in my channel list in the 700s:
701 HBO HD
702 WCBS HD
703 Showtime HD
704 WNBC HD
705 WNYW HD
706 Discovery HD
707 WABC HD
708 YES HD (full time)
709 WWOR HD
710 TNT HD
711 WPIX HD
712 MSG HD (full time)
713 WNET
714 Kids 13
718 MHD
719 Cinemax HD
720 Starz HD
721 MOJO HD
723 HD Net Movies
724 HD Net
725 ESPN HD
729 ABC Now
730 WABC+
731 WNBC Weather Plus
732 WNBC-DT 4.4
740 Universal HD
741 SNY HD (full time)
746 A&E HD
748 FSNY HD
750 WNJN (not HD)


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is one of the reasons I have component and HDMI connected at all times. I do get that pausing also but at least you get a Picture freeze, my TV goes Black. This I have experienced ever since I got the 8300HDDVR. The 3250HD never gave me problems like this. If you have HDMI I suggest also plug in Component cables also. If this is happening with component I really do not have a fix for you. When I make the switch any kind of delay I might be experiencing is gone 90% of the time. It isn't perfect but at least I have an option.
> 
> Good luck guys



Thanks. Yes, i have and use HDMI as well as component. I find the freeze-ups aren't nearly as horrible on component as they are on HDMI, FWIW.


----------



## coneyparleg

it still blows my mind that SI gets extra channels but Manhattan does not, but hopefully it should be soon.


----------



## JBBO3314

let me get this right ESPNHD goes to standard packagae but will ESPN2HD be standard to because if it is I'll just cancel the HD-tier package those channels do nothing for me unless there is something in the near future you people might know is gonna be added.


----------



## AndyHDTV

as of june 14th the only HD channels in the HDXtra Package will be:


MOJO

HDNet

HDNet Movies


and I will be tempted to drop the package.


----------



## TonyNYC

I am considering dropping the HDXtra Package service until next hockey season and then pick it up for the extra games outside of NY Rangers coverage.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> as of june 14th the only HD channels in the HDXtra Package will be:
> 
> 
> MOJO
> 
> HDNet
> 
> HDNet Movies
> 
> 
> and I will be tempted to drop the package.



But HDNet & HDNet Movies are the 2 best HD channels we have....


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coneyparleg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> it still blows my mind that SI gets extra channels but Manhattan does not, but hopefully it should be soon.



It's not that mind-blowing. Their cable network was installed after Manhattan's was, so their wiring is newer and higher-bandwidth. Hence, they can fit more HD channels on their system.


Additionally, their borough is less populous than Manhattan and were able to move more quickly to force people off their analog packages and switch to digital so that they could remove the analog channels from their lines, freeing up bandwidth....


----------



## UnnDunn

And A&E HD, FSNY HD and MHD will still be in HDXtra.


Unless I missed something.


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> And A&E HD, FSNY HD and MHD will still be in HDXtra.
> 
> 
> Unless I missed something.



Those 3 are not part of HDXtra


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *QMAN71* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Those 3 are not part of HDXtra



So why don't we get them? They must be either DTValue or HDXtra.


MHD is listed on the website as being part of Digital Starter, but we don't get that either. Methinks a call to Customer Service is in order.


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So why don't we get them? They must be either DTValue or HDXtra.
> 
> 
> MHD is listed on the website as being part of Digital Starter, but we don't get that either. Methinks a call to Customer Service is in order.



Weird. I get those 3 but I also subscribe to HDXtra. I would definitely call.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Don't mind the channel number re-assignments as I'd be only looking for ALL HD channels in a continuous row so they are easy to scroll through.


As for less HDXtra, like Scott, think HDNets 2 channels rank up there with the premiums. They are doing older, well liked and popular movies plus a bunch of other programming. I'm watching them all the time. So it's still somewhat worth the 5 bucks extra.


HOWEVER, now that ESPN HD is moving to Standard, here is where we are really, really getting reamed. Back in January, upstate NY lost InHD2 (just like us) AND had ESPN HD moved to standard. Same as us, but both at once. AND as COMPENSATION to it's customers, they offered a free full YEAR of a premium (SHO) including it's HD channel.


Time to file a complaint now that they have publicly announced their intentions.


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *QMAN71* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Weird. I get those 3 but I also subscribe to HDXtra. I would definitely call.



On the phone with them now, and the lady claimed MHD wasn't even available in SI yet, even though it's on the website and in my channel guide. I'm on hold waiting for her to speak to her supervisor.


OK, that's weird. She confirmed that we should indeed be getting MHD as it is a part of Digital Starter. They sent a hit to our box and made me do a soft and hard reset. Nothing worked. She put HDXtra on our account to check, and it _still_ didn't come up (neither did A&E HD or FSNY HD, for that matter.)


Next thing I'm going to try is to get a new box. Meh, I was heading to the mall later this afternoon anyway.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> But HDNet & HDNet Movies are the 2 best HD channels we have....



yes they are HD 24/7, but for me I'm having a hard time paying 9 bucks for 3 channels that I don't die for.


especially when 30 or so channels are making the jump to HD before the end of the year.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> On the phone with them now, and the lady claimed MHD wasn't even available in SI yet, even though it's on the website and in my channel guide. I'm on hold waiting for her to speak to her supervisor.



lets here what they have to say?


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks. Yes, i have and use HDMI as well as component. I find the freeze-ups aren't nearly as horrible on component as they are on HDMI, FWIW.



No problem I am here to help when I can.



Unndunn: Also thanks for the list, now that is a better line up then they show on the TWC page. You aren't blowing us away but MOD at a min is the station a lot of the non-SI posters would like earlier/ But June 14 we will cme closer to SI people.


JBBO3314 : To be honest even if you get "stuck" paying for only three channels in the HDExtra service. Have you seen HDnet and HDmovies. These 2 channels alone are among the top HD channels available to us, right after discoveryHD. In my personal view sure they are htiting us hard in you get the DVR by itself but if you have the combo pacxk for $7.50 not a bad deal when to get to view a premium it is $10 min and the DVR another $9. In my view well worth the view for some great HD channels.


Don't get me wrong I do want money back, prorated to whaen they stopped INHD1, and more money come 6/14/07, but this is my opinion. Seeing both sides of the arguement


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coneyparleg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> it still blows my mind that SI gets extra channels but Manhattan does not, but hopefully it should be soon.



NYC minus SI usually waits to trouble shoot all channels before giving it to the remainder of this area. It is easier to hear flaws/complaints from 500,000 customers then a little more than 9 mil in the Manhattn, Brooklyn, Queens & the bronx. but once quality control is at an approved level that we can look forward to the upgrades. This doesn't happen all the time but it happens more then not.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...especially when 30 or so channels are making the jump to HD before the end of the year.



You honestly believe we are going to get ~30 more HD channels by the end of the year?


----------



## CriticalTodd

I just got by cable hooked up today. The HD-PVR box has both HDMI and component outputs. I've got it hooked up via component at the moment. Any compelling reason to use the HDMI output or should I just stick with what I've got?


Also, I noticed the box has a cable output plug. Does it pass through a signal so a second tuner can use it (such as a TV tuner) or is it for something else?


It occurs to me that having the product number for the cable box would help in all this but I don't have it with me at the moment. I can post it later if it makes a difference.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBBO3314* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> let me get this right ESPNHD goes to standard packagae but will ESPN2HD be standard to because if it is I'll just cancel the HD-tier package those channels do nothing for me unless there is something in the near future you people might know is gonna be added.



all the sports channels are right next to each other with the same numbers as the SD channels just add a 7. IMO and others here think they will all be free, OOPS sorry, included in the DTV value and Starter packs. Who here remembers the days when TWC use to charge for every sports channel individually. That was years ago, maybe as far as 91 or 92. It is so much better that all the Local and National sports channel is include. Remember trying to decide which fan loyalty one would have to choose and get nothing for your other team.


Sorry just reminiscing


----------



## FroggerJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Don't mind the channel number re-assignments as I'd be only looking for ALL HD channels in a continuous row so they are easy to scroll through.
> 
> 
> As for less HDXtra, like Scott, think HDNets 2 channels rank up there with the premiums. They are doing older, well liked and popular movies plus a bunch of other programming. I'm watching them all the time. So it's still somewhat worth the 5 bucks extra.
> 
> 
> HOWEVER, now that ESPN HD is moving to Standard, here is where we are really, really getting reamed. Back in January, upstate NY lost InHD2 (just like us) AND had ESPN HD moved to standard. Same as us, but both at once. AND as COMPENSATION to it's customers, they offered a free full YEAR of a premium (SHO) including it's HD channel.
> 
> 
> Time to file a complaint now that they have publicly announced their intentions.



Yeah. not cool. Where can you file a complaint?


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FroggerJoe* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah. not cool. Where can you file a complaint?


 DOITT Consumer Complaint Form


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am considering dropping the HDXtra Package service until next hockey season and then pick it up for the extra games outside of NY Rangers coverage.



is it really worth dropping. you only save $6. Think about that before you change.


Plus call me optomistic or just someone that prey's to the HD gods all day. With the removal of ESPN and addition of ESPN2 both on basic. There is is a good chance that TWC will be desolving The HDextra. Reason for my thinking is that Cable vision has started claimming that "ALL their HD is included with no extra charge." Maybe TWC wants or will follow suit because FIOS is not able to offer that. They have a premium for HDTV.


Just a thought!!


----------



## nuttyinnyc

just something for the pervs here and DVRless TWC customers:


FREE Month of Playboy TV or Playboy en Español


Subscribe today and get a 2nd month free! Call 1.800.OKCable for details.


Subscribase a Playboy TV o Playboy TV en Español hoy y recibe el segundo mes gratis! Llama 1.800.OKCable (1.800.652.2253) para mas detalles.




Offer expires 4/30/07 and is available only to eligible residential customers in Time Warner Cable of NY and NJ serviceable areas. For this promotion, eligible customers are customers who have not received Playboy TV or Playboy TV en Español within 30 days prior to request for service. After you pay for the first month of Playboy TV or Playboy TV en Español, you'll automatically receive one month free of the service. After your free month, you will continue to be billed at regular rates. © 2007 Playboy. Playboy TV and Playboy TV en Español are trademarks of Playboy.


La oferta termina el 30/4/07 y esta disponible solo para clientes elegibles que residan en NY y NJ, en las áreas de servicio Time Warner Cable. Para ser cliente elegible promoción, el cliente no puede haber recibido Playboy TV o Playboy TV en Español en los últimos 30 dias antes de ordenar el servicio. Después de pagar el primer mes de Playboy TV o Playboy TV en Español usted recibirá el servicio gratis por un (1) mes automáticamente. Después de su mes gratis, su factura será por el precio regular del servicio. © 2007 Playboy. Playboy TV y Playboy TV en Español son marcas registradas de Playboy.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

FREE First Month of DVR

Upgrade to DVR and receive your first month free when you self-install.

Learn more about our DVR-Digital Video Recorder service.





Offer is available to Time Warner Cable of New York and New Jersey residential customers who order DVR service with self-installation. After your free first month, you will automatically be billed at regular rates. DVR service is only available with DTV-Digital Television service. Certain restrictions may apply.


Enjoy guys. Later time to go home!


----------



## nuttyinnyc

A little side note, which I know I let you guys know much earlier on this thread. If you realy want to get a deal call on sunday they are more likely to give it to you then a weekday.. It is a skeleton crew and So far on 2 occasions for me they aimed to please. You are basically flipping a coin but both times for it came down on heads.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> as of june 14th the only HD channels in the HDXtra Package will be:
> 
> 
> MOJO
> 
> HDNet
> 
> HDNet Movies
> 
> 
> and I will be tempted to drop the package.



I'm tempted to do the same. BTW, refresh my memory: how much extra per month are we paying for that so-called "package"??


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm tempted to do the same. BTW, refresh my memory: how much extra per month are we paying for that so-called "package"??



OK, never mind, sorry about that; i didn't really go further down the thread from earlier today to see that some people already addressed my question.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm tempted to do the same. BTW, refresh my memory: how much extra per month are we paying for that so-called "package"??



$9


----------



## AndyHDTV

Too bad the rangers didn't make it, otherwise we might have goten Versus-HD.


News

Time Warner Adds Versus HD In Buffalo

The channel is added due to the Buffalo Sabres' NHL playoff drive.

By Phillip Swann


Washington, D.C. (May 8, 2007) -- Time Warner Cable has announced that it will add Versus HD to its high-def lineup in Buffalo.


The cable operator is adding the channel so local hockey fans can watch the Buffalo Sabres in the Eastern Conference Finals against the Ottawa Senators.


Buffalo Business First, a Buffalo-area business journal, reports that the addition of Versus HD is temporary in the Buffalo area.


The Sabres-Senators series begins Thursday night with Versus HD set to broadcast five of the seven games, if the series goes that far.


Time Warner Cable subscribers in Buffalo can watch Versus HD on channel 708, starting May 10, and for the rest of the playoffs.


The cable operator told TVPredictions.com last month that it has obtained the rights to broadcast Versus in high-def. However, Mark Harrad, a Time Warner spokesman, said it's up to the individual Time Warner system whether to add Versus HD.

http://www.tvpredictions.com/versus050807.htm


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> $9



Thanks Andy.


----------



## ooPAYNEoo

free is too much to charge for that Playboy TV garbage

...from what I hear


----------



## ooPAYNEoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CriticalTodd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just got by cable hooked up today. The HD-PVR box has both HDMI and component outputs. I've got it hooked up via component at the moment. Any compelling reason to use the HDMI output or should I just stick with what I've got?
> 
> 
> Also, I noticed the box has a cable output plug. Does it pass through a signal so a second tuner can use it (such as a TV tuner) or is it for something else?
> 
> 
> It occurs to me that having the product number for the cable box would help in all this but I don't have it with me at the moment. I can post it later if it makes a difference.



Stick with what you have, but do see if HDMI looks better to you.

I used to split my cable out to another TV, you only get scrambled channels.


What box do you have BTW?


----------



## CriticalTodd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ooPAYNEoo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Stick with what you have, but do see if HDMI looks better to you.
> 
> I used to split my cable out to another TV, you only get scrambled channels.
> 
> 
> What box do you have BTW?



I have the Scientific Atlanta Explorer 8300HD.


What's the point of the cable out jack if you only get scrambled channels?


----------



## tonytapes

anyone else get a "thank you" letter from TWC stating that since you're a triple play pkg subscriber you will get the HDXTRA tier for free? thought that was a nice surprise...may even be further evidence that they're phasing out that charge for everyone in the future. i'm in SI by the way.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tonytapes* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> anyone else get a "thank you" letter from TWC stating that since you're a triple play pkg subscriber you will get the HDXTRA tier for free? thought that was a nice surprise...may even be further evidence that they're phasing out that charge for everyone in the future. i'm in SI by the way.



oh, wow. I did't get that letter. It must be because I live in Manhattan and TWC gets on their knees for their customers in S.I.


----------



## UnnDunn

So I got my box swapped out, got them to reauthorize the new box, and I still don't have MHD, A&E HD or FSNY HD.


Just to be sure, I nabbed a channel guide while I was at the TWC store, and it most certainly lists all three channels under the Digital Starter pack, which we have. The only channels listed under HDXtra are MOJO, HDnet, HDnetM and ESPNHD.


This is getting a wee bit frustrating.


----------



## JR_in_NYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Too bad the rangers didn't make it, otherwise we might have goten Versus-HD.
> 
> 
> News
> 
> Time Warner Adds Versus HD In Buffalo
> 
> The channel is added due to the Buffalo Sabres' NHL playoff drive.
> 
> By Phillip Swann
> 
> 
> Washington, D.C. (May 8, 2007) -- Time Warner Cable has announced that it will add Versus HD to its high-def lineup in Buffalo.
> 
> 
> The cable operator is adding the channel so local hockey fans can watch the Buffalo Sabres in the Eastern Conference Finals against the Ottawa Senators.
> 
> 
> Buffalo Business First, a Buffalo-area business journal, reports that the addition of Versus HD is temporary in the Buffalo area.
> 
> 
> The Sabres-Senators series begins Thursday night with Versus HD set to broadcast five of the seven games, if the series goes that far.
> 
> 
> Time Warner Cable subscribers in Buffalo can watch Versus HD on channel 708, starting May 10, and for the rest of the playoffs.
> 
> 
> The cable operator told TVPredictions.com last month that it has obtained the rights to broadcast Versus in high-def. However, Mark Harrad, a Time Warner spokesman, said it's up to the individual Time Warner system whether to add Versus HD.
> 
> http://www.tvpredictions.com/versus050807.htm



That sucks. I want VSHD in NYC Manhattan/Brooklyn. I want to see the Conference finals and the couple of games in the Stanley Cup Finals in HD. I don't understand why TW can't give us the channel when they have the rights to broadcast it.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JR_in_NYC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That sucks. I want VSHD in NYC Manhattan/Brooklyn. I want to see the Conference finals and the couple of games in the Stanley Cup Finals in HD. I don't understand why TW can't give us the channel when they have the rights to broadcast it.




They probably would have had the Rangers won.....


There probably is VERY little interest now.......


----------



## neneloco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tonytapes* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> anyone else get a "thank you" letter from TWC stating that since you're a triple play pkg subscriber you will get the HDXTRA tier for free? thought that was a nice surprise...may even be further evidence that they're phasing out that charge for everyone in the future. i'm in SI by the way.




Must only be for Triple Play subscribers. I used to have Triple Play but now I have just DTV with TWC. Phone and Internet is with Verizon Fios and VOIP.


Just waiting on the day FIOSTV comes to SI.


Glad to see TWC finally adding HD channels. They must feel the need to stay competitive with FIOS coming sometime in the future.


Anyone still having issued with channel 705? I am losing audio and pic gets mets up at times.


----------



## DNINE

I had sent a email to the link for TWC requesting more HD channels, this was the reply. It's kinda funny cause I asked for A&E HD and a few others- everything but ESPN2.


We are pleased to inform you that on June 14, 2007, ESPN2 HD will be added to our programming line-up. Other channels will be added as capacity becomes available and will be announced in advance. Thank you for being a Time Warner Cable customer.




Yoghwati Ramnarain


for Robert Watson


VP of Programming and


New Business Development








--------------------------------------------------------------------------------






This E-mail and any of its attachments may contain Time Warner

Cable proprietary information, which is privileged, confidential,

or subject to copyright belonging to Time Warner Cable. This E-mail

is intended solely for the use of the individual or entity to which

it is addressed. If you are not the intended recipient of this

E-mail, you are hereby notified that any dissemination,

distribution, copying, or action taken in relation to the contents

of and attachments to this E-mail is strictly prohibited and may be

unlawful. If you have received this E-mail in error, please notify

the sender immediately and permanently delete the original and any

copy of this E-mail and any printout.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tonytapes* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> anyone else get a "thank you" letter from TWC stating that since you're a triple play pkg subscriber you will get the HDXTRA tier for free? thought that was a nice surprise...may even be further evidence that they're phasing out that charge for everyone in the future. i'm in SI by the way.



Nope, but I did get a letter *yesterday* saying that a a subscriber to the HDXtra tier that INHD will be changing its name to MOJO on May 1st.


Thanks, TWC, for the useful and timely information!


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Nope, but I did get a letter *yesterday* saying that a a subscriber to the HDXtra tier that INHD will be changing its name to MOJO on May 1st.
> 
> 
> Thanks, TWC, for the useful and timely information!



















Yeah, I got that stupid thing last week









I was expecting some good news, stupid me. What a waste of paper that was.


----------



## ooPAYNEoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CriticalTodd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have the Scientific Atlanta Explorer 8300HD.
> 
> 
> What's the point of the cable out jack if you only get scrambled channels?



well I sent my line to another room that didn't have a cable box at all... so those channels were better than normal network channels. I also recall using that cable out for a VCR... back in the day.


is your box DVR or just HD? maybe I should exchange mine for the HDMI port.


----------



## JBBO3314

I was just checking out Verizon Fios channel lineup and noticed that they have MTVHD does anyone got any info on if or when TWC will get this.


----------



## JBBO3314




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> JBBO3314 : To be honest even if you get "stuck" paying for only three channels in the HDExtra service. Have you seen HDnet and HDmovies. These 2 channels alone are among the top HD channels available to us, right after discoveryHD. In my personal view sure they are htiting us hard in you get the DVR by itself but if you have the combo pacxk for $7.50 not a bad deal when to get to view a premium it is $10 min and the DVR another $9. In my view well worth the view for some great HD channels.
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong I do want money back, prorated to whaen they stopped INHD1, and more money come 6/14/07, but this is my opinion. Seeing both sides of the arguement



Yes I've seen the quality in these channels but if i never have them on whats the point I only got the package for the espn and now that its gone i don't need it.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBBO3314* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was just checking out Verizon Fios channel lineup and noticed that they have MTVHD does anyone got any info on if or when TWC will get this.



Staten Island has had it for a little while...


The rest of us "assume" it'll show up eventually.... although no real rumors of an exact date yet....


----------



## JBBO3314

When watching NBCHD i get a white line all the way down the left side of my screen does anyone else get that or know why this happens. This is the only HD channel I've ssen this on.


----------



## CriticalTodd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ooPAYNEoo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...is your box DVR or just HD? maybe I should exchange mine for the HDMI port.



DVR.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I got that stupid thing last week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was expecting some good news, stupid me. What a waste of paper that was.



Absolutely! That useless piece of mail hit my trash basket so FAST...


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Absolutely! That useless piece of mail hit my trash basket so FAST...



Yeah, I would have gladly taken the value of the bulk rate stamp as a discount off my bill. What a waste...and a buzz kill.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So I got my box swapped out, got them to reauthorize the new box, and I still don't have MHD, A&E HD or FSNY HD.
> 
> 
> Just to be sure, I nabbed a channel guide while I was at the TWC store, and it most certainly lists all three channels under the Digital Starter pack, which we have. The only channels listed under HDXtra are MOJO, HDnet, HDnetM and ESPNHD.
> 
> 
> This is getting a wee bit frustrating.



are you getting channels you aren't suppose to have? If yes, wait until that wears off and then look. If that isn't happening something is not right.


----------



## nuttyinnyc

We all get thank you letters from TWC at the end of the year, it says:

*Dear TWC customer,


Thank you for paying X-amount of $ for a service that one would normally watch broadcast networksmost of the time, which you can get for no charge. Thank you for paying for almost 200 channels that one probably only watches 30 of them, at best. Thank you for continuing to pay a mothly charge for a box we get at a bulk rate and pay close to nothing and you contine to pay for the duration of your service. Thank you for paying more every year and never really comlain about the increases. Thank you for being a loyal customer only because there is no other viable option. Thank you High Definition people who pay a additional fee for HD programing that we broadcast with no extra charge due to the previous cntract with each network. Thank you for contacting our CSR's, we have one big office located in the midwest the computer tells them what to say & are paid minimum wage and if they can't haddle the problem the get their "mamnager" who keeps you on hold until you hang up. You have saved us millions, we really thank you for that. Finally for all customers who crave more HD, we hear you loud and clear, but you are children that need to grow up. We will add channels when we feel like it. We are here to please not here to listen. I hope this makes your day a little bit brighter. We are here to please. Thank you for your time.


Richy Richerson at TWC

SENIOR VICE PRESIDENT & CHIEF PROGRAMMING OFFICER*


To belive I reall haven't had the problems most of you guys have had, but I feel you pain.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBBO3314* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes I've seen the quality in these channels but if i never have them on whats the point I only got the package for the espn and now that its gone i don't need it.



if you never watch them, get rid of them it might only add $6 in your pocket but at least you will be able to say once a month, Lunch is on TWC!


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBBO3314* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When watching NBCHD i get a white line all the way down the left side of my screen does anyone else get that or know why this happens. This is the only HD channel I've ssen this on.



That happens on any TV that has a full pixel mode. The easy fix is to watch HD in Normal mode. But it varies from show to show. The Sony's and Samsungs have had issues with it. I am use to it that it doesn't bother me, just as long as I get to see the compleye screen.


----------



## gooomz

Do you guys notice any difference in video and sound quality when you record an HD show with the TWC DVR compared to the original broadcast? Do you lose any quality when recording an HD broadcast?


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gooomz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do you guys notice any difference in video and sound quality when you record an HD show with the TWC DVR compared to the original broadcast? Do you lose any quality when recording an HD broadcast?



You do not lose any quality because the DVR is just grabbing and recording the actual bits of the broadcast stream that the tuner is decoding.


There is no transcoding, re-recording, re-digitization of the video or audio (unless the channel is an analog-tuned channel, which there are hardly any left on our system), or squeezing of bits when something is recorded on the DVR.


It's not like TIVO, which re-records all of the audio/video (and which is why we don't get any record quality options like TIVO has, which let you save space).


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> are you getting channels you aren't suppose to have? If yes, wait until that wears off and then look. If that isn't happening something is not right.



I'm pretty sure I'm only getting channels I'm supposed to get (except for the three aforementioned channels.) I did watch some DTValue channels when I put the new box in, but as soon as I found I couldn't watch _Bullrun_ Tuesday night, I called and had them rehit my box.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> (unless the channel is an analog-tuned channel, which there are hardly any left on our system)



Scott, don't we have something like around 30 analog channels (the equivalent of about 100 HD channels) still hanging around? SI got 3 new HD channels a few months ago that we got jacked on because they did get rid of all analog channels in SI... but not the rest of the city.


----------



## John Mason

Get about 37 non-scrambled analog channels and about 37 sync-scrambled ones (needing a converter) on the S.Manhattan head end. That's using a direct cable input to my set's NTSC tuner. Never tried it that I can recall, but if any channel on my 8300HD digital tuner was still analog, the DVR would have to digitize it before recording; (ditto for HDMI outputs).* Recall there were several straggler analog channels--21, 25, the food channel?--after the major switch to supposedly all-digital several years back. Accessing the diagnostics pages would reveal any non-MPEG channels. -- John

* Or, assuming TWC delivers analog in digital form to local 'edge servers' where the channels are converted to analog again, a tuning request for one of remaining analog channel numbers from a digital STB might just switch the digitized version from the edge server. Ah, the mysteries of cable networks.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Scott, don't we have something like around 30 analog channels (the equivalent of about 100 HD channels) still hanging around? SI got 3 new HD channels a few months ago that we got jacked on because they did get rid of all analog channels in SI... but not the rest of the city.



Yes, there are 30 analog channels on our system, but those of us with DTV don't see many (or any) of them. Nearly all of the channels that are taking up analog spectrum are simulcast digitially, and that is what our DVR boxes tune to. I am quite sure that the only analog channels that we can still tune with the DTV boxes are the local access channels and the UN feed (70-something), and that's it.


Scott


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'm only getting channels I'm supposed to get (except for the three aforementioned channels.) I did watch some DTValue channels when I put the new box in, but as soon as I found I couldn't watch _Bullrun_ Tuesday night, I called and had them rehit my box.



OK, so after having a technician come over (completely unnecessarily, I might add) and calling twice, I finally found out that MHD, A&E HD and FSNY HD are part of DTValue. The only reason I know this is because I had them put DTValue on our account temporarily to check; they didn't seem to actually know for sure.


The website and printed channel guides say MHD should be part of Digital Starter, and they don't list A&E HD or FSNY HD at all, even though all three channels were added at the same time.


One wonders just what is going on at TWCSI HQ.


At least I got Starz free for the month. But I really would have preferred getting MHD.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OK, so after having a technician come over (completely unnecessarily, I might add) and calling twice, I finally found out that MHD, A&E HD and FSNY HD are part of DTValue. The only reason I know this is because I had them put DTValue on our account temporarily to check; they didn't seem to actually know for sure.
> 
> 
> The website and printed channel guides say MHD should be part of Digital Starter, and they don't list A&E HD or FSNY HD at all, even though all three channels were added at the same time.
> 
> 
> One wonders just what is going on at TWCSI HQ.
> 
> 
> At least I got Starz free for the month. But I really would have preferred getting MHD.



what is the price difference between digital starter & DTValue?


----------



## UnnDunn

$9.90


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> $9.90



10 bucks well spent, even though It isn't in HD the on-demand channels come in great. Not HD great but SD great, which is something to enjoy. There is a lot of choices to satisfy anyone's likings.


Never mind the 3 channels you get extra. Should be worth it.


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 10 bucks well spent, even though It isn't in HD the on-demand channels come in great. Not HD great but SD great, which is something to enjoy. There is a lot of choices to satisfy anyone's likings.
> 
> 
> Never mind the 3 channels you get extra. Should be worth it.



Now I have to convince the finance committee of that.


----------



## eljeffreynyc

Just got my bill and this message is printed on the side: Please be advised that by 6/14, your HDXtra package will go into overtime when the Sports Tier is included in your HDXtra package at no additional cost. Seems like they will be adding channels to the hd package. I checked the twc site and it lists these channels under sports tier:


Fox Sports en Espanol 125/822

Nba TV 412

Fox College Sports Atlantic 452

Fox College Sports Central 453

Fox College Sports Pacific 454

Tennis Channel 455

Fuel 456

College Sports TV 457


I may just cancel the hd package once espn is added to standard because I dont think any of these channels are worth it.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Now I have to convince the finance committee of that.




come on, man up!!!!


10 more bucks a month is nuthing. enjoy all the extra channels, especially the HD ones.

When TWC will start to dramatically increase HD channels, your gonna need to upgrade to DTValue anyway.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eljeffreynyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just got my bill and this message is printed on the side: Please be advised that by 6/14, your HDXtra package will go into overtime when the Sports Tier is included in your HDXtra package at no additional cost. Seems like they will be adding channels to the hd package. I checked the twc site and it lists these channels under sports tier:
> 
> 
> Fox Sports en Espanol 125/822
> 
> Nba TV 412
> 
> Fox College Sports Atlantic 452
> 
> Fox College Sports Central 453
> 
> Fox College Sports Pacific 454
> 
> Tennis Channel 455
> 
> Fuel 456
> 
> College Sports TV 457
> 
> 
> I may just cancel the hd package once espn is added to standard because I dont think any of these channels are worth it.



my bill didn't say that, where are you located?

S.I.?


----------



## EricScott

So I've have two 8300HDs for about 2+ yrs now (basically since they became available). In the last week or so, the one in the living room seems to be having issues with the amount of free space available. I don't have that much on it - maybe 10 hrs of HD (a lot less than I have had at other points in time) and everytime a new show records, something gets erased. Yesterday a bunch of shows didn't even record (and I got a pop-up saying there was no free disk space) because everything on the DVR was marked to "Save Until I Delete". My other DVR seems to be working fine - in fact they are both set to record a lot of the same shows and the working one has way more on it.


Any thoughts on what is causing this? I guess I may have to bring the box back and swap it out. Kind of a pain.


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> come on, man up!!!!
> 
> 
> 10 more bucks a month is nuthing. enjoy all the extra channels, especially the HD ones.
> 
> When TWC will start to dramatically increase HD channels, your gonna need to upgrade to DTValue anyway.



LOL, it's not going to be a difficult campaign.


----------



## skanter1

Why is tonight's Yankee game vs Mariners on YESHD in SD??? I thought ALL games would be in HD this year?


----------



## eljeffreynyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> my bill didn't say that, where are you located?
> 
> S.I.?




Im located in flushing, queens. Just got my bill today. Its under "In the know.." on the left side.


----------



## CynKennard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EricScott* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So I've have two 8300HDs for about 2+ yrs now (basically since they became available). In the last week or so, the one in the living room seems to be having issues with the amount of free space available. I don't have that much on it - maybe 10 hrs of HD (a lot less than I have had at other points in time) and everytime a new show records, something gets erased. Yesterday a bunch of shows didn't even record (and I got a pop-up saying there was no free disk space) because everything on the DVR was marked to "Save Until I Delete". My other DVR seems to be working fine - in fact they are both set to record a lot of the same shows and the working one has way more on it.
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on what is causing this? I guess I may have to bring the box back and swap it out. Kind of a pain.



This has been answered many times. Just reboot by unplugging the DVR for a few seconds and your lost storage space will return. You will not lose any recorded shows.


Cynthia


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EricScott* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ... 8300HD... seems to be having issues with the amount of free space available. I don't have that much on it - maybe 10 hrs of HD (a lot less than I have had at other points in time) and everytime a new show records, something gets erased. Yesterday a bunch of shows didn't even record (and I got a pop-up saying there was no free disk space) because everything on the DVR was marked to "Save Until I Delete". My other DVR seems to be working fine - in fact they are both set to record a lot of the same shows and the working one has way more on it.
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on what is causing this? I guess I may have to bring the box back and swap it out. Kind of a pain.



Hey Eric, glad to see you back.


I've had the same problem you describe-except I've never lost anything that was saved as save until manually erased.


The first thing that comes to mind is-- did you do a hard reboot?

The shows that got erased, they were all protected???







Wow.


I recall a poster here, (Barry?) having a similar problem. Not sure how his situation was resolved.


I have had a lot of HD recordings stored. I'll watch them and erase them but for some reason it seems like the box doesn't always recognize my deletions as freed up space...but I have corrected my situation with hard reboots.


Another culprit is setting up manual recordings for sporting events and not getting the am/pm correct for the end time. This basically creates an extra 12 hours of recording time zapping anything not saved.


Well at least you had a box for a few years. I've been through six. This is the reason why a Tivo 3 doesn't interest me. I'll rent a DVR and swap it out when need be.



edit... I see

Cynthia types faster


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eljeffreynyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just got my bill and this message is printed on the side: Please be advised that by 6/14, your HDXtra package will go into overtime when the Sports Tier is included in your HDXtra package at no additional cost. Seems like they will be adding channels to the hd package. I checked the twc site and it lists these channels under sports tier:
> 
> 
> Fox Sports en Espanol 125/822
> 
> Nba TV 412
> 
> Fox College Sports Atlantic 452
> 
> Fox College Sports Central 453
> 
> Fox College Sports Pacific 454
> 
> Tennis Channel 455
> 
> Fuel 456
> 
> College Sports TV 457
> 
> 
> I may just cancel the hd package once espn is added to standard because I dont think any of these channels are worth it.



Thanks for the info, hadn't seen that yet. Mentioned here recently I'd subscribed to this package just to get the tennis channel. It's $1.95/month, plus similar startup/closeout fees. Sure agree about the worth of these channels--even Tennis is a research project to discover what's on, and it turned out that ESPN1/2 carries the major rounds compared to the startup rounds on Tennis. Hopefully, since I get the HD Extra package, on June 14 they'll remove my added sports package fee--maybe even without the 'closeout' fee! -- John


----------



## mikeM1

Let's see: NBA TV....starting on June 14th.....isn't the season just about OVER by June 14th?? What a waste!


As for the *rest* of that so-called "package", why are they mentioning it in the context of "HD programming"??....i don't believe for a MINUTE that ANY of those stations will be in HD.


----------



## EricScott

Thanks a lot for the replies. LL3D, I guess my original post wasn't clear. I didn't lose anything that was marked "Save until I delete" but because most of the saved shows were all marked SUID, new shows never recorded. But again, I only have 10hrs or so of HD.


Will try the hard reboot.


Thanks


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Let's see: NBA TV....starting on June 14th.....isn't the season just about OVER by June 14th?? What a waste!
> 
> 
> As for the *rest* of that so-called "package", why are they mentioning it in the context of "HD programming"??....i don't believe for a MINUTE that ANY of those stations will be in HD.



The Tennis Channel will have a HD channel in December!

NBATV-HD has it's games on MOJO now. that's about it.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CynKennard* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This has been answered many times. Just reboot by unplugging the DVR for a few seconds and your lost storage space will return. You will not lose any recorded shows.
> 
> 
> Cynthia



If that's an answer that's been given "many times," it shouldn't have been. The 8300HDs are prone to hard disk file management errors that no amount of cold rebootings can fix. In my experience, if a really serious cold reboot (unplugging the thing at least as long as overnight to make sure that capacitors are drained) doesn't cure the problem, the only remedy is to swap out the box. In these situations, it can be useful to take a look at the free/used HD numbers in the detailed Diagnostics screens; these can show a marked deviation from known reality when the DVR's brain gets really scrambled.


Last but not least, welcome back Eric!


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The Tennis Channel will have a HD channel in December!
> 
> NBATV-HD has it's games on MOJO now. that's about it.



What's the source of this info? If true, that's great news for us tennis fans!


----------



## EricScott

Thanks Manatus. I tried pulling the plug for about 10 mins and rebooting and it appears to have fixed the problem. I tried scheduling a 6hr HD recording which would have previously put hourglasses on virtually all of the saved recordings, but this didn't happen.


I also went into diagnostics and it is showing 77.7GB available out of 146.9GB total. I currently have 8 hrs of HD and 1.5 hrs of SD worth of saved programs so that seems about right.


I also checked my other 8300HD and that one has 51.1GB available out of 150.6GB and has 10.5 hrs of HD and 9 hrs of SD saved.


If the problem persists I will try your method of leaving it unplugged overnight. But honestly I thought I was going to have to swap out the box so I am pretty happy.


Thanks again for the replies.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What's the source of this info? If true, that's great news for us tennis fans!



So far only DirecTV will carry The Tennis Channel-HD when it launches.

http://www.tvpredictions.com/tennis041607.htm


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EricScott* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...I tried pulling the plug for about 10 mins and rebooting and it appears to have fixed the problem. I tried scheduling a 6hr HD recording which would have previously put hourglasses on virtually all of the saved recordings, but this didn't happen...



Good to hear that you don't have to swap out your box.


I never would have tried to set up a 6 hour HD recording to see if the hourglasses appeared. I would've been in fear of losing the unprotected recordings.










I don't record anything without setting it as save until manually erased--if for only to be sure nothing gets zapped.


I usually leave one HD movie unprotected (something I won't miss if it disappears) and use that as my buffer. I have no idea of the box's mechanics but I know I've had recordings disappear many times in the past that were not saved and they also never had an hour glass warning. I take no chances.


----------



## EricScott

I just setup a dummy test recording to see if the hourglasses came on. Then I cancelled it. I had to make most of my recordings Save Until Space is Needed the other night b/c I worried that new shows wouldn't record. None of the saved recordings are that important. But I agree, I normally do what you do - keep everything as SUID and have one or two things I really don't care about to act as a buffer.


Will see what happens. Most of the shows I watch are having season finales now anyway.


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So far only DirecTV will carry The Tennis Channel-HD when it launches.
> 
> http://www.tvpredictions.com/tennis041607.htm



Great!


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Great!



EXACTLY.










Don't hold your breath waiting for it to get to *TWC* any time soon.


----------



## UnnDunn

Is anyone else noticing incorrect guide data on channels 5 and 705 (WNYW/DT)? As I type, the Dodge Avenger 500 is on, but the guide says it's "Me, Myself and Irene." IIRC, that movie was on last week at this time.


This has been going on for at least a day or two...


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is anyone else noticing incorrect guide data on channels 5 and 705 (WNYW/DT)? As I type, the Dodge Avenger 500 is on, but the guide says it's "Me, Myself and Irene." IIRC, that movie was on last week at this time.
> 
> 
> This has been going on for at least a day or two...




The NASCAR race was supposed to be last night but was delayed due to rain.


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The NASCAR race was supposed to be last night but was delayed due to rain.



That would explain it. Ta much.


One wonders what the point of a digital program guide is if they can't keep it updated on the fly.


----------



## precision80

anybody having problems with in-Demand? I havent been able to access ANY indemand channel all weekend. i just called twc and she told me "oh yeah we have too many people trying to watch tv thats why." WTF kind of answer is that!!!???


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *precision80* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> anybody having problems with in-Demand? I havent been able to access ANY indemand channel all weekend. i just called twc and she told me "oh yeah we have too many people trying to watch tv thats why." WTF kind of answer is that!!!???



I don't watch InDemand any more because they have no HD. When I did, however, it only worked about half the time. They obviously have issues involving bandwidth.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is anyone else noticing incorrect guide data on channels 5 and 705 (WNYW/DT)? As I type, the Dodge Avenger 500 is on, but the guide says it's "Me, Myself and Irene." IIRC, that movie was on last week at this time.
> 
> 
> This has been going on for at least a day or two...



yeah that sucks because I was ready to watch Scrubs, but it was a good end to the the race also. Those cars look so nice in HD.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *precision80* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> anybody having problems with in-Demand? I havent been able to access ANY indemand channel all weekend. i just called twc and she told me "oh yeah we have too many people trying to watch tv thats why." WTF kind of answer is that!!!???



In TWC defense a lot of families stay home on Mother's day and the kid's, father's, or other faamily members Cook meals for mom then relax by there TV"s just to sit down and enjoy a movie together. But you did say all weekend, so that doesn't bail them out that easily. I am in Richmond Hill and was using In-demand most of the day, to around 6 and there was no problem. Today I watch all the episodes of Entourage and played music on AOLIn-demand and Music choiceIn demand while I cleaned.


----------



## precision80

I understand that there are issues with any technology no matter how advanced when it gets to its capacity but the way the cust service rep answered me made it sound like this was a normal occurrence. If thats the case they should fix the problem, not tell me "keep trying and maybe it will work."


Kind of just venting I HATE time warner and their monopoly and wish i had other options.sigh.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *precision80* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I understand that there are issues with any technology no matter how advanced when it gets to its capacity but the way the cust service rep answered me made it sound like this was a normal occurrence. If thats the case they should fix the problem, not tell me "keep trying and maybe it will work."
> 
> 
> Kind of just venting I HATE time warner and their monopoly and wish i had other options.sigh.



That was totally unprofessional, at a min she should have done the normal reboot check signalblah blah blah. I would call back an answer like that means freebies. Ask for a supervisor first so they know you are there for a complaint, but the CSR might just offer it himself or herself to make your day happier.

I keep trying to tell you guys TWC isn't that bad. Read some of the other companies threads and you will see they are all equal, except for RCN, they are just BAD. TWC isn't a monopoly in the old days sense, because this is the governments fault for not allowing competiion. I read somewhere that the big three look forward to the pending competition and have succeded in adding a lot of new customers because of the trip;e play package. I will try to find that article again.


----------



## timewaster

I recently switched from components to the HDMI output on my 8300. Now occassionally I get flickering issues. Both the picture and sound flickers on and off. Never had this problem when I was using components. Anyone else have this problem? The flickering won't go away unless I do a hard reboot which is realy annoying, especially if you are recording something.


----------



## vincentnyc

recently im gonna blank pix when im using my samsung hd tuner with twc. this morning i was having a problem. could it be twc signal or my sammy qam tuner?


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timewaster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I recently switched from components to the HDMI output on my 8300. Now occassionally I get flickering issues. Both the picture and sound flickers on and off. Never had this problem when I was using components. Anyone else have this problem? The flickering won't go away unless I do a hard reboot which is realy annoying, especially if you are recording something.



I don't have this problem, but it is generally agreed upon that it is much more "trouble free" to use a component connection with the 8300HD. HDMI works for many of us, but it gives more headaches to many others.


The difference in picture quality seems to be almost indetectable, so if HDMI is giving you trouble, why not switch back to component?


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timewaster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I recently switched from components to the HDMI output on my 8300. Now occassionally I get flickering issues. Both the picture and sound flickers on and off. Never had this problem when I was using components. Anyone else have this problem? The flickering won't go away unless I do a hard reboot which is realy annoying, especially if you are recording something.



This happens once in a while, the best thing you could try is swap out and see if a new 8300 is better. There are many posters here that have had that problem. One quick fix is to go to a SD channel and back to HD. The flickering only happens on HD channels for me and this sometimes stops the problem. The 3250 never had a problem like this. This is why I keep both connections installed because it can ruin a whole show someimes while it only takes a click of the remote to change inputs.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The difference in picture quality seems to be almost indetectable, so if HDMI is giving you trouble, why not switch back to component?



This depends on TV to TV and person to person. This has been debated since HDMI was first created. HDMI 1.3 will end that comparrison. But the HDMI 1.3 TV's and the HDMI 1.3 STB's are not likely to appear in great numbers until 2008. STB probably never. 1.4 might come out first.


----------



## mikeM1

TOTAL freeze-up on almost ALL my HD stations, starting around 8:30P. the only exceptions were HBO which was doing an SD program at the time, and just a few other channels that were in SD. But switching to an SD program did NOTHING to stop the other stations from freezing up when i went BACK to them! SO, pulled the plug outta the wall, and will re-boot in a few. To say i am pissed is an UNDERSTATEMENT.


----------



## gooomz

should i change the default recording volume setting on my 8300hd DVR box from 97 to 100? does it have any effect on audio quality either way, and if not, then how come the refault volume setting is at 97 and not 100?


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> TOTAL freeze-up on almost ALL my HD stations, starting around 8:30P. the only exceptions were HBO which was doing an SD program at the time, and just a few other channels that were in SD. But switching to an SD program did NOTHING to stop the other stations from freezing up when i went BACK to them! SO, pulled the plug outta the wall, and will re-boot in a few. To say i am pissed is an UNDERSTATEMENT.



Even WITH the cold re-boot, every time TNT HD goes into a *commercial,* the pic freezes up again!!....BUT after a frozen pause of a second or three, it finally comes *out* of it's COMA, and things eventually go back to normal....until the next commercial.


----------



## csundbom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Even WITH the cold re-boot, every time TNT HD goes into a *commercial,* the pic freezes up again!!....BUT after a frozen pause of a second or three, it finally comes *out* of it's COMA, and things eventually go back to normal....until the next commercial.



Some HD channels broadcast commercials in 480i, don't ask my why. Sounds like your set is having some delay in switching scanrates.


----------



## scherer326

TWC Remote + Scientific Atlanta Cable Box (8300 HD DVR) + Sony A/V Receiver


I have an Sony HT-6600DP Home Theater System (STR-K850P Receiver) and a Scientific Atlanta 8300 Cable Box with DVR (Time Warner). I can't get the TWC remote to turn up and down the volume on the A/V Receiver. I tried all the different codes on channel 99 but none worked. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Even WITH the cold re-boot, every time TNT HD goes into a *commercial,* the pic freezes up again!!....BUT after a frozen pause of a second or three, it finally comes *out* of it's COMA, and things eventually go back to normal....until the next commercial.



I've had the same issue for a few weeks.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've had the same issue for a few weeks.



Me too.


It started around the Saturday night of that pay pre view fight.


It really doesn't bother me though since it's only during the commercials.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *csundbom* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Some HD channels broadcast commercials in 480i, don't ask my why. Sounds like your set is having some delay in switching scanrates.



Taking your advice, i added 480i in the settings (of course that results in an annoying delay AND a disturbing popping sound on my plasma when i change channels) but the pic STILL froze in commercial(!).....so i changed it to 480p, and i'll see if that's any improvement.










(damn basketball game....they save the BEST series for this late nite time slot....*kills* me in the morning).


----------



## mikeM1

Adding the 480p setting appears to have solved the freezing problem when TNT HD goes into commercial. There's CONS that go with that PRO, but for NOW i'm thankful.


----------



## AndyHDTV

I was watching a TWC In-House Conference on channel 1892.


1. It was said that S.I. & Queens moved the internet from 7mb to 10mb


2. S.I. & Queens "BOTH" no longer has standard analog channels.


3. 1 year contract with 5% and 2 year contract with 10% off bill that is currently

available S.I. will be available in Queens by the end of may.


4. NYC could grant Verizon FIOS a video franchise by this june.


5. Verizon FIOS would be ready to deliver video in all of S.I. and about 60% of queens would be ready.


----------



## TMSKILZ

Andy thanks for this interesting news.


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was watching a TWC In-House Conference on channel 1892.
> 
> 
> 1. It was said that S.I. & Queens moved the internet from 7mb to 10mb
> 
> 
> 2. S.I. & Queens "BOTH" no longer has standard analog channels.
> 
> 
> 3. 1 year contract with 5% and 2 year contract with 10% off bill that is currently
> 
> available S.I. will be available in Queens by the end of may.
> 
> 
> 4. NYC could grant Verizon FIOS a video franchise by this june.
> 
> 
> 5. Verizon FIOS would be ready to deliver video in all of S.I. and about 60% of queens would be ready.



Holy crap, June? As in next month??? Are you serious!? Please don't toy with my emotions like this.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Holy crap, June? As in next month??? Are you serious!? Please don't toy with my emotions like this.



that's what was said, why do u think their in such a rush to lock people up in 1 & 2 year contracts?


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *csundbom* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Some HD channels broadcast commercials in 480i, don't ask my why. Sounds like your set is having some delay in switching scanrates.



You can fix this problem in the advanced settings menu by setting your output options to 720p and 1080i only, and DISABLING the 480i and 480p options.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *csundbom* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Some HD channels broadcast commercials in 480i, don't ask my why. Sounds like your set is having some delay in switching scanrates.



When Time Warner Cable inserts local commercials on HD channels, they insert them at 480i. Apparently they do not have (or are not using) the ability to insert commercials at hi-def resolutions.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You can fix this problem in the advanced settings menu by setting your output options to 720p and 1080i only, and DISABLING the 480i and 480p options.



I've tried every combination (at least I think I have). Nothing seems to work.


TNT continues to get all "skitzy" on me during the commercials.


It doesn't bother me at all but it sure has to bug out the advertisers. This has been happening for a couple of weeks now. I never changed any of my settings so I don't know why this is all of sudden happening.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You can fix this problem in the advanced settings menu by setting your output options to 720p and 1080i only, and DISABLING the 480i and 480p options.



As I understand it, how you approach these settings only changes where the scaling goes on, in the STB or in the TV (BUT exactly what goes on where is also subject to your screen native resolution). But for sure, the "trick" for those is us who refuse to have light gray, hugely distracting side pillars can only work if the STB has 480p enabled (the trick is to set your HD channels to 4:3 in the 8300, dumb as that sounds, it does the trick).


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was watching a TWC In-House Conference on channel 1892.
> 
> 
> 1. It was said that S.I. & Queens moved the internet from 7mb to 10mb
> 
> 
> 2. S.I. & Queens "BOTH" no longer has standard analog channels.
> 
> 
> 3. 1 year contract with 5% and 2 year contract with 10% off bill that is currently
> 
> available S.I. will be available in Queens by the end of may.
> 
> 
> 4. NYC could grant Verizon FIOS a video franchise by this june.
> 
> 
> 5. Verizon FIOS would be ready to deliver video in all of S.I. and about 60% of queens would be ready.



Upstate NY has been 10MBs for quite a while, Manhattan just went from 5 to 7 2 months ago. Do we have any one who is very familiar with network issues, I have evidence that seems to point to TWC doing throttling...


If Queens has no analogs left, how come SI got those 3 new HD channels that the rest of us didn't get and Queens didn't get? Supposedly, SI got them because they had no more analog channels and should have room for close to 100 new HD channels.


That's great news about FIOS, but ONLY as an incentive to goose TW in the ass. Depending on the whole "fiber into the apartment or not" it might be a LONG while before it's actually available. It took TWC over 2 years to filly deploy fiber to all of Manhattan SOOOO, it appears to be good for those discounts...


----------



## Berk32

Guys...


The TNT freezing problem has nothing to do with the TWC inserted commercials.


This is normal TNT commercials that are freezing up (T-Mobile commercials.... TNT programming... etc)


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> TOTAL freeze-up on almost ALL my HD stations, starting around 8:30P. the only exceptions were HBO which was doing an SD program at the time, and just a few other channels that were in SD. But switching to an SD program did NOTHING to stop the other stations from freezing up when i went BACK to them! SO, pulled the plug outta the wall, and will re-boot in a few. To say i am pissed is an UNDERSTATEMENT.



It sounds to me that you are not pissed at all just a little annoyed.
















Last night was the first time since I had my 8300 that I had to go component during prime time.







Did you leave the component cables hooked up also? That was my savior last night during Heroes and L&O:CI.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *csundbom* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Some HD channels broadcast commercials in 480i, don't ask my why. Sounds like your set is having some delay in switching scanrates.



That has never happend to me, and it should happen to you. The HD channels would only broadcast in 720p or 1080i at all times. It is the shows that are not in HD, so the station is basicallly upcoverting the SD show to it's native signal. But unfortunatly that doesn't make the show 16x9 and doesn't make them look great if it is has bad PQ anyway.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scherer326* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> TWC Remote + Scientific Atlanta Cable Box (8300 HD DVR) + Sony A/V Receiver
> 
> 
> I have an Sony HT-6600DP Home Theater System (STR-K850P Receiver) and a Scientific Atlanta 8300 Cable Box with DVR (Time Warner). I can't get the TWC remote to turn up and down the volume on the A/V Receiver. I tried all the different codes on channel 99 but none worked. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.



Get a universal that has more functions.





















What to do?

Go to:

http://www.scientificatlanta.com 


Join the explorer club. No charge only e-mail required and you can down load the remote booklet which will contain more numbers and you will be able to do everything manually instead of going through TWC "easy screen" on channel 99. This is a a more complete guide to access more codes. I downloaded the guide but I couldn't send a pdf file to you here.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was watching a TWC In-House Conference on channel 1892.
> 
> 
> 1. It was said that S.I. & Queens moved the internet from 7mb to 10mb
> 
> 
> 2. S.I. & Queens "BOTH" no longer has standard analog channels.
> 
> 
> 3. 1 year contract with 5% and 2 year contract with 10% off bill that is currently
> 
> available S.I. will be available in Queens by the end of may.
> 
> 
> 4. NYC could grant Verizon FIOS a video franchise by this june.
> 
> 
> 5. Verizon FIOS would be ready to deliver video in all of S.I. and about 60% of queens would be ready.



Thanks Andy very interesting. News, but now we have to commit to TWC for 1 or 2 years. 10% looks nice but I don't think it covers the increases for the last 2 years. TWC is business at it's best. Sign you up for the discount with the 1 or 2 year agreements a month before their projected date of the franchise agreements signings. How can we find out which part of Queens will be FIOS ready before the may? Are we sure NYC will be able to sign the blanket aggreeement or is it going be like Nassau Contry and each town(zip-code) would have to make the agreement. Hope it is the first one.

The bad thing about this FIOS TV thing is, we know it should look better. However, do we know if the system is flaw proof? I would say no it isn't plus any body who already have Verizon anything, know that the CSR's aren't perfect either. But hopefully we will have that FIOS TV NYC thread once the agreements are signed, this way we can get first hand reports of HORROR stories or some good BEDTIME material.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It sounds to me that you are not pissed at all just a little annoyed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last night was the first time since I had my 8300 that I had to go component during prime time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you leave the component cables hooked up also? That was my savior last night during Heroes and L&O:CI.



Oh, absolutely. I switch from HDMI to component as SOON AS the signal starts to screw up on the HDMI side, which seems to happen often during prime time, usually at a crucial moment in what-EVER i'm watching at the time. But last nite in particular, it didn't MATTER.....the pic still froze on the component side *too*, with every break for commercial on TNT HD.


----------



## scherer326

where do I download the remote booklet exactly. I am a member now. I cant find the remote exactly, mine is gray.


----------



## AndyHDTV

the video is still on channel 1892, if you guys want to watch it.

It's pretty interesting.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks Andy very interesting. News, but now we have to commit to TWC for 1 or 2 years. 10% looks nice but I don't think it covers the increases for the last 2 years. TWC is business at it's best. Sign you up for the discount with the 1 or 2 year agreements a month before their projected date of the franchise agreements signings. How can we find out which part of Queens will be FIOS ready before the may? Are we sure NYC will be able to sign the blanket aggreeement or is it going be like Nassau Contry and each town(zip-code) would have to make the agreement. Hope it is the first one.
> 
> The bad thing about this FIOS TV thing is, we know it should look better. However, do we know if the system is flaw proof? I would say no it isn't plus any body who already have Verizon anything, know that the CSR's aren't perfect either. But hopefully we will have that FIOS TV NYC thread once the agreements are signed, this way we can get first hand reports of HORROR stories or some good BEDTIME material.



the contract is an option.

Verizon shouldn't have a problem bringing FIOS to houses in Queens, MDU's are last on their list.


----------



## locogrande




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scherer326* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> TWC Remote + Scientific Atlanta Cable Box (8300 HD DVR) + Sony A/V Receiver
> 
> 
> I have an Sony HT-6600DP Home Theater System (STR-K850P Receiver) and a Scientific Atlanta 8300 Cable Box with DVR (Time Warner). I can't get the TWC remote to turn up and down the volume on the A/V Receiver. I tried all the different codes on channel 99 but none worked. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.




have the same problem, although with Sony DAV-FX100W as receiver/HTIB. never found another solution and dont want an "aftermarket" universal like the harmony.

think at one point i sat down and tried every code from like 0-300 or something. dont know if there is a code that will work... eventually i contacted the manufacturer of the remote (it isnt scientific atlanta) and they offered to program the remote manually if i sent it in, but i never got that motivated.


let me know if you get anything from that website.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Upstate NY has been 10MBs for quite a while, Manhattan just went from 5 to 7 2 months ago. Do we have any one who is very familiar with network issues, I have evidence that seems to point to TWC doing throttling...
> 
> 
> If Queens has no analogs left, how come SI got those 3 new HD channels that the rest of us didn't get and Queens didn't get? Supposedly, SI got them because they had no more analog channels and should have room for close to 100 new HD channels.
> 
> 
> That's great news about FIOS, but ONLY as an incentive to goose TW in the ass. Depending on the whole "fiber into the apartment or not" it might be a LONG while before it's actually available. It took TWC over 2 years to filly deploy fiber to all of Manhattan SOOOO, it appears to be good for those discounts...



correction, S.I. & Queens both still have basic cable in Analog which is about 38 channels give or take.

I have no idea why they haven't added those 3 HD channels in Queens yet.

thats a question for Mr. Watson.


----------



## mikeM1

It's not mattering in the slightest. I've tried BOTH output settings tonite during the basketball on TNT HD, and in BOTH cases, i'm *still* getting freeze frames as soon as they go into commercial (while the audio can still be heard). In both cases, the freeze eventually resolves itself when another commercial kicks in, BUT....then it freezes up *again* depending on the commercial. That Barkley-Wade commercial about "the five"...every single time that commercial comes on, it's freeze city, *regardless* of output.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i'm *still* getting freeze frames as soon as they go into commercial (while the audio can still be heard). In both cases, the freeze eventually resolves itself when another commercial kicks in, BUT....then it freezes up *again* depending on the commercial(



...But you're not missing anything. I know it's annoying but the actual broadcast of the game is 100% intact.


I watch everything on a delay to maximize my viewing pleasures so I get a chuckle when I fast-forward through the commercials and see the bizarre freezes.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...But you're not missing anything. I know it's annoying but the actual broadcast of the game is 100% intact.
> 
> 
> I watch everything on a delay to maximize my viewing pleasures so I get a chuckle when I fast-forward through the commercials and see the bizarre freezes.



This is true, Larry...thank GOODNESS the impt stuff is NOT getting frozen like the commercials are.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's not mattering in the slightest. I've tried BOTH output settings tonite during the basketball on TNT HD, and in BOTH cases, i'm *still* getting freeze frames as soon as they go into commercial (while the audio can still be heard). In both cases, the freeze eventually resolves itself when another commercial kicks in, BUT....then it freezes up *again* depending on the commercial. That Barkley-Wade commercial about "the five"...every single time that commercial comes on, it's freeze city, *regardless* of output.



You're output setting are not relevant....


This isn't an issue of the commercials switching to 480i (TWC inserted ads) that some thought it was.


I'm having the same problems... its either a TWC or a box problem....


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> the video is still on channel 1892, if you guys want to watch it.
> 
> It's pretty interesting.



No channels in the 1800 range with a SA8300HD on the S.Manhattan head end. Was this tuning in diagnostics mode? -- John


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No channels in the 1800 range with a SA8300HD on the S.Manhattan head end. Was this tuning in diagnostics mode? -- John



I'm also on the S. Manhattan head end and am tuned to Ch. 1892 even as I type this (I also watched it yesterday). It's not in the IPG, but I can get to it by entering the channel # on the remote; diagnostics mode not required. I'm also using an 8300HD. When I press the INFO button on the remote, a banner pops up identifying the channel/program as "[TWC logo] 1892 Video Conference All Day." Substantively, unfortunately, this "conference" just confirms my impression that TWCNYC is abundantly populated with morons and con artists.


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Manatus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm also on the S. Manhattan head end and am tuned to Ch. 1892 even as I type this (I also watched it yesterday). It's not in the IPG, but I can get to it by entering the channel # on the remote; diagnostics mode not required. I'm also using an 8300HD. When I press the INFO button on the remote, a banner pops up identifying the channel/program as "[TWC logo] 1892 Video Conference All Day." Substantively, unfortunately, this "conference" just confirms my impression that TWCNYC is abundantly populated with morons and con artists.



Thanks. Almost tried that before posting, but I can't enter 2, 3, or 4 from my remote because I set up a component switcher with the remote (with HD on 1). Usually tune channels in GUIDE-display mode. Maybe some tinkering will present a method.* For S. Manhattan, guess that makes two 'hidden' channels, with the United Nations at 78--which I can tap in. -- John

*Done. Just entered 1892 directly and watched on composite video out from the 8300HD since entering "2" deselected the 1080i out switcher mode.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No channels in the 1800 range with a SA8300HD on the S.Manhattan head end. Was this tuning in diagnostics mode? -- John



thats weird, i'm in Manhattan South as well and i just type in 1892 on the remote and it tunes to the channel.


without Diagnostic mode


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Manatus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm also on the S. Manhattan head end and am tuned to Ch. 1892 even as I type this (I also watched it yesterday). It's not in the IPG, but I can get to it by entering the channel # on the remote; diagnostics mode not required. I'm also using an 8300HD. When I press the INFO button on the remote, a banner pops up identifying the channel/program as "[TWC logo] 1892 Video Conference All Day." Substantively, unfortunately, this "conference" just confirms my impression that TWCNYC is abundantly populated with morons and con artists.



keep the channel as a favorite, it has some informative programing at times.

especially CSR commisions for geting people to join triple play.




"Nice Sales Baby" lol


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks. Almost tried that before posting, but I can't enter 2, 3, or 4 from my remote because I set up a component switcher with the remote (with HD on 1). Usually tune channels in GUIDE-display mode. Maybe some tinkering will present a method.* For S. Manhattan, guess that makes two 'hidden' channels, with the United Nations at 78--which I can tap in. -- John
> 
> *Done. Just entered 1892 directly and watched on composite video out from the 8300HD since entering "2" deselected the 1080i out switcher mode.




great, I knew about this channel for over a year now, sorry I didn't think to report it sooner. Save it as a favorite.


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> keep the channel as a favorite, it has some informative programing at times.



Yes, like learning yesterday that SI customers were spared the price hikes the rest of us got hit with recently. Who knew that TWC's franchise from the City of NY allows price discrimination by borough?


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Oh, absolutely. I switch from HDMI to component as SOON AS the signal starts to screw up on the HDMI side, which seems to happen often during prime time, usually at a crucial moment in what-EVER i'm watching at the time. But last nite in particular, it didn't MATTER.....the pic still froze on the component side *too*, with every break for commercial on TNT HD.



Mike, get the 3250 and save money on the DVR because it seems like endless problems for you with the 8300. Have you ever thought(like one poster mentioned earlier) that it could be your TV's conversion proccess that is the problem. I hope it isn't but check everything before crucifying TWC. However, if you do decide on swapping the box make sure it is not a used one, tell them it is the used ones that have given you the biggest problems


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scherer326* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> where do I download the remote booklet exactly. I am a member now. I cant find the remote exactly, mine is gray.



You can download the "Model AT8550 Remote Control" that should be similar to the one you have, because that is similar to the one I have. The only difference in all the remote s they show is the color. So just match your remote to the black one and you will be fine. But I think the remote I have should be the same as yours. When I get homeand our remotes are the same I will cross check to make sure the booklet's are the same,because I went in to swap a remote out last year and they gave me a brand new one, with the batteries still out and the manual booklet included.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> the contract is an option.
> 
> Verizon shouldn't have a problem bringing FIOS to houses in Queens, MDU's are last on their list.



It is an option, but any savings is a good savings. I just found out that Richmond Hill/Ozone Park are not one of the 60%. So I might as well sign for a year and see what happens next year or maybe 2 years. It doesn't matter. I have been with Quicks / TWC since 1988. So what harm will 2 more years make. 10% off my current bill will be $9 to $10. By then the FIOS feedback will have more responses and more long term users instead of the people who just get it and say "amazing" Plus maybe I could talk to Verizon in the background to see, How much will I be able to save? I would end up with quadruple play, and I get $ off for having three right now, so when I make the leap to FIOS internet instead of Verizon DSL(-8), Digital phone instead of my home package(-5), FIOS TV instead of cable and My one bill with Verizon Wireless(-9). Maybe they will be able to offer me an offer I can't refuse.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *locogrande* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> have the same problem, although with Sony DAV-FX100W as receiver/HTIB. never found another solution and dont want an "aftermarket" universal like the harmony.
> 
> think at one point i sat down and tried every code from like 0-300 or something. dont know if there is a code that will work... eventually i contacted the manufacturer of the remote (it isnt scientific atlanta) and they offered to program the remote manually if i sent it in, but i never got that motivated.
> 
> 
> let me know if you get anything from that website.



for both of you guys, when I get home I will scan the booklet and post it here, That will happen after 5 but before 10pm. I have the remote that I claimed before and gave the number for but in silver. But if you guys can it would be nice if you can give me your remote # so maybe I could print it here and then scan at home.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Manatus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, like learning yesterday that SI customers were spared the price hikes the rest of us got hit with recently. Who knew that TWC's franchise from the City of NY allows price discrimination by borough?



It isn't discrimination, it is a case of the have's and have not's. SI is always considered the forgotten borough, so when the complaints happen next winter that their streets aren't clear, the city can say, "at least you have more HD channels, stay home and enjoy"














Why are the dumps still in use? The city will say"stay in the house with the AC on so you won't smell it!"

















Queens can be a close second for that 1st reason, this is why we are told we are already all digital and will be in line for more channels sooner then the remainder of the City. Just a little pet of our ego's to keep us waiting for more.


----------



## timewaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't have this problem, but it is generally agreed upon that it is much more "trouble free" to use a component connection with the 8300HD. HDMI works for many of us, but it gives more headaches to many others.
> 
> 
> The difference in picture quality seems to be almost indetectable, so if HDMI is giving you trouble, why not switch back to component?



The reason I switched to DVI is because I ran out of components on my TV.

I have a component switcher on my audio receiver, but that is still not as convenient as plugging directly into the tv.


----------



## gooomz

Any one seen Verizon Fios HDTV quality compared to TWC?


----------



## nuttyinnyc

The only people here locaslly would be out in LI, check the Cablevision thread and you might get better feedback there.


Sorry guys, my scanner is acting up, let me know it ths woirks:

http://www.scientificatlanta.com/Exp...ted/734357.pdf 


If it does you guys are set. Plus if it does. Let me know remotes yo guys are having proiblems with and I will try to doi it this way again. really didn't expect it to be this easy, but you guys will make the judgement call tomorrow.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The only people here locaslly would be out in LI, check the Cablevision thread and you might get better feedback there.
> 
> 
> Sorry guys, my scanner is acting up, let me know it ths woirks:
> 
> http://www.scientificatlanta.com/Exp...ted/734357.pdf
> 
> 
> If it does you guys are set. Plus if it does. Let me know remotes yo guys are having proiblems with and I will try to doi it this way again. really didn't expect it to be this easy, but you guys will make the judgement call tomorrow.



Here I come to save the day. Disregard the earlier link, unless it works for you. And my brand new TWC issues remote and instructions were different. I have the UR5U-8400 but they gave me paperwork for a different one. Here is the correct link:

http://universalremote.com/resources/pdfs/UR5-8400(Rev121905).pdf 


If you have other numbers let me kno them because I found to perfect site. Ths SA site is only showing the current models.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Manatus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, like learning yesterday that SI customers were spared the price hikes the rest of us got hit with recently. Who knew that TWC's franchise from the City of NY allows price discrimination by borough?



The last city-wide rate hike didn't happen in SI??


Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy, SI pays less and gets more HD (remember, 3 additional HD channels in SI that the rest of the city gets jacked on).


----------



## geofftate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Upstate NY has been 10MBs for quite a while, Manhattan just went from 5 to 7 2 months ago. Do we have any one who is very familiar with network issues, I have evidence that seems to point to TWC doing throttling...



i'm in Manhattan and am routinely able to achieve 7+ Mbps when connected to a server than can handle it. was also able to achieve 5+ Mbps in the pre-7 days and 3+ Mbps in the pre-5 days, etc. what evidence do you have that they are throttling you under advertised speeds? if you mean they achieve the 7 Mbps limit through throttling, well sure, of course. if you mean you're never able to achieve 7 Mbps, I'd suspect your remote sources or have TWC check your local integrity.


----------



## danav

1) Since I switched from component to a DVI>HDMI cable, when I change channels in HD, the image disappears for a couple seconds. Same thing when I go to the guide, and then back out (even if I'm not changing channels). Was fine with component.


2) Also, the guide looks terrible and is very slow to navigate in the higher channels - does everyone get this? is it just because the guide is designed for 4:3 and is being stretched and so slowing the processing?


Setup - all brand new:

Pioneed 3510HD STB (output set to 1080i, standard in 4:3, wide as default)

DVI>HDMI Monoprice cable

Toshiba 23HVL87 HDTV


Thanks.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *danav* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 1) Since I switched from component to a DVI>HDMI cable, when I change channels in HD, the image disappears for a couple seconds. Same thing when I go to the guide, and then back out (even if I'm not changing channels). Was fine with component.
> 
> 
> 2) Also, the guide looks terrible and is very slow to navigate in the higher channels - does everyone get this? is it just because the guide is designed for 4:3 and is being stretched and so slowing the processing?
> 
> 
> Setup - all brand new:
> 
> Pioneed 3510HD STB (output set to 1080i, standard in 4:3, wide as default)
> 
> DVI>HDMI Monoprice cable
> 
> Toshiba 23HVL87 HDTV
> 
> 
> Thanks.



The easy answer, the Pioneer's were plagued with trouble since the begining and still is in some places. If your box doesn't have DVR my best advice to you is go to a TWC center and swap your box out for the SA 3250hd. This has been the box with the least complaints about. From the way it seems the installers and repair men bring the Pioneer's out but the offices are mostly givng out the Scientic Atalntic. If you have DVR you can switch to the SA8300HDDVR, unfortunately this box isn't perfect, but at least it doesn't have the guide problem you mentioned. Also if you have 1080i only output to the tV the switch channel delay is very limited. One problem with the 8300 is you will now need a HDMI>HDMI cable. Which to me will increase the sound quality but you will now need to oder the new cable. The 3250 is DVI-Hdmi so you will be good with your current cables with that model.


The guide problem seems weird but I know the guide is over screen and not stretched. From what I have seen on all channels on different TV's Is the guide always comes on with the grey bars on the side. No stretching involved.


----------



## ooPAYNEoo

Isn't it a handshaking issue? I have the same problem with my DVi/HDMI adaptor, but I'm used to it now. Will they charge you more with the DVR box?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *geofftate* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i'm in Manhattan and am routinely able to achieve 7+ Mbps when connected to a server than can handle it. was also able to achieve 5+ Mbps in the pre-7 days and 3+ Mbps in the pre-5 days, etc. what evidence do you have that they are throttling you under advertised speeds? if you mean they achieve the 7 Mbps limit through throttling, well sure, of course. if you mean you're never able to achieve 7 Mbps, I'd suspect your remote sources or have TWC check your local integrity.



Generally speaking, "throttling" is what many ISPs do if they detect certain type of content passing. One example is bit torrent traffic. I was using it to d/l some HD movie trailers (Zudeo) and if I had a download going on at 50-100 Kb/s, any other traffic was coming in a 3200 baud dialup speed. When I started encrypting the torrent data flow, I could get reasonable web browsing speeds.


BTW, this is observation over a period of time, not one instance.


----------



## trublu

Could someone tell me the actual channels that are included with HDXtra. I can't find any info on the website. I've been paying for HDXtra just for the ESPNHD channel. Planning to cancel once ESPNHD is switched to HD Standard on 06/14 but I'm curious about what actual channels are included in HDXtra before I cancel.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *trublu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Could someone tell me the actual channels that are included with HDXtra. I can't find any info on the website. I've been paying for HDXtra just for the ESPNHD channel. Planning to cancel once ESPNHD is switched to HD Standard on 06/14 but I'm curious about what actual channels are included in HDXtra before I cancel.



MOJO (formerly INHD)

HDNET

HDNET-Movies

ESPNHD (until 6/14)

http://www.timewarnercable.com/Custo...&Image1=submit 

They're listed as a premium channel in our lineup (and aren't one of the premium movie channels....)


----------



## geofftate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Generally speaking, "throttling" is what many ISPs do if they detect certain type of content passing. One example is bit torrent traffic. I was using it to d/l some HD movie trailers (Zudeo) and if I had a download going on at 50-100 Kb/s, any other traffic was coming in a 3200 baud dialup speed. When I started encrypting the torrent data flow, I could get reasonable web browsing speeds.
> 
> 
> BTW, this is observation over a period of time, not one instance.



i understand what the term "throttling" is, my point is that in my experience TWC Manhattan RR does not throttle. i also live on the UWS and have been using RR since '00. i am routinely able to achieve maximum d/l speeds without issue. i have many friends in the area who are as well. so i'm not quite sure why you think there are throttling problems. unless you use a service other than RR?


i assume you know this, but allowing BT (or any other traffic) to max your upstream can dramatically inhibit your downstream. this has nothing to do with throttling. to maintain optimal download speeds, you have to cap your upload speeds to leave some overhead room for two way traffic (every downstream req some upstream TCP/IP traffic). you should also use PeerGuardian or a similar firewall to block malicious BT traffic which can slow you down. again, nothing to do with throttling. i'm not sure your experience is an indicator of true throttling.


then again, this hasn't much to do with HDTV


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The only people here locaslly would be out in LI, check the Cablevision thread and you might get better feedback there.
> 
> 
> Sorry guys, my scanner is acting up, let me know it ths woirks:
> 
> http://www.scientificatlanta.com/Exp...ted/734357.pdf
> 
> 
> If it does you guys are set. Plus if it does. Let me know remotes yo guys are having proiblems with and I will try to doi it this way again. really didn't expect it to be
> 
> this easy, but you guys will make the judgement call tomorrow.



W


What cablebox does this remote control??


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> W
> 
> 
> What cablebox does this remote control??



DVR

SA8000 & SA8300


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ooPAYNEoo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Isn't it a handshaking issue? I have the same problem with my DVi/HDMI adaptor, but I'm used to it now. Will they charge you more with the DVR box?



No this isn't a handshaking issue as much as it is a compamny that rather give no support HDMI and say you should be using Component instead of a connector(HDMI) that does not work. I live ten min to the Atlantic Ave branch and probably about 20 min to the Queens cetner branch. So it wasn't that big a deal to switch out untill I got one that works great. But there are still problems unti TWC wants to addd a couple of new classes to their CSR's. Think of it this way, DTV started about 7 years ago which ment classes for everyone to explain why Component was the cable to use. Now they need classes for HDIM, Plus sub ssubject about 13, 1.2 & the ultimate 1.3. Why take extra classes if HD is available when Component cables are used? Plus HD use is expanding but not to a point to make a major CSR rep update. There are still a lot of consumers(the biggest problem of them all) that if the shows says it is HD then it must be HD. This problem needs to stop. I still go buy stores just to check out the updated models and always find someone to discuss HDTV with. Usually a grey head that only knows that his current TV will be Obsolete in a couple of years. Which we here at AVA isn't true. He thinks I am store employee, but I disappointed him because he was ready to buy from me. But I point him to a sales person and make sure the sales pitch is accurate. Then I told him to come and confide with me after the sales pitch. I have made the sale for a few sales man but the guy who bought it felt a little cinfussed but satisfied he made the best purchase for his set up. Some of you guys should try it, all who do will have a smile on your face for the remainder of the day.


Sorry about this guys. I need and want HDTV's to get mass distrubution but I rather people not be conned into a TV just because it was hooked up with a Bru-ray and playing 1080p true video instead of things they really will be watching on their TV's.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> W
> 
> 
> What cablebox does this remote control??



check the my correction post after the original one. The first listing is the upgrade to the AT8550 one touch remote. I first got that link after checking the feautures on the remot like that one but in grey, but after furthe looking I was able to get the second link is the exact link to the remote I got when I received the SA 3250HD and SA8300HDDVR Copy & Paste the link:

http://universalremote.com/resources/pdfs/UR5-8400(Rev121905).pdf 


Go here if you have the UR5-8400 remote. This will give you operating instructions and more numbers available to program the remote. If anyone has a different remote feel free to ask me because TWC isn't being exclusive with their remotes. As any one that joined SA explorer club the remotes are differenthen what we have in out houses.


----------



## ecwlukeny

Hi,


Im a Triple Play customer in Astoria, 11106.....This morning TW called me around 11 am, i was not able to pick up the phone... My apartment super confirmed that Verizon Fios will be available this August, i did not want to believe it so i called Verizon, and they told me the exact same thing that Verizon Fios will be available starting this August in my apartment building (The tech support did a look up through my phone #, and also address)


Any idea why they may have called?! Perhaps to offer me the 20% off the 2 yr contract?..Has anyone received any calls from them this morning?


----------



## kingcull

If you live in a private home, then it's definitely possible. Apartments will take longer or may not get FIOS at all.


According to Friday's NY Sun, the TV portion is in the final stages of negotiations with the City. I can't post the URL as I don't have enough posts.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecwlukeny* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> Im a Triple Play customer in Astoria, 11106.....This morning TW called me around 11 am, i was not able to pick up the phone... My apartment super confirmed that Verizon Fios will be available this August, i did not want to believe it so i called Verizon, and they told me the exact same thing that Verizon Fios will be available starting this August in my apartment building (The tech support did a look up through my phone #, and also address)
> 
> 
> Any idea why they may have called?! Perhaps to offer me the 20% off the 2 yr contract?..Has anyone received any calls from them this morning?



Did you supper say if it was all FIOS, Fios TV is not available in NYC as of yet. Unless the June approval date mentioned here on this thread earlier has any truth to it. You already have triple play, How long? did their trail period end already? If you ready between the lines of what was mentioned earlier. They want to give a discout to people that had the TPP, or get them to commit to a 1 or 2 year plan with a only a 10% discount instead of 20 like you said. My advice to you is confirm that FIOS TV is getting installed also and call verizon to make sure they will have the franchise aggreement by june. Since you are a former/current TPP user you all control here. Tell them you want them to give it at the TPP rate or you sign up for only 3 more moths. Because you are looking for better phone coverage. This way they will have to give you some discount off the newbie rate or discount from your current rates you have now. Then when august comes around you aren't signed into a long 1 - 2 year contract that will probably cost you a lot if you try to break a contract. The idea here is do not sign something long term untill Verizon makes it pitch also make sure all three of VIOS packages are available. I would suggest to anyone that TWC has called. TWC already think FIOS TV is ready in June so Parts of Queens and all of SI are ready to go once they get the franchise agreements are signed. This is businees at it's best, with TWC offering discounts on their triple play packages which were going to be lower then FIOS already and now they will really be inexpensive. That will be very hard for somepeople to say no to, but now you are stuck with TWC until the contract term is over. Just another case of buyer beware!! I applaud TWC for this great business move. For every one of us waiting for FIOS there might be 10% that stay, because one of the major complaints is cost. 10% Might not be much but it is savings for 2 years. $10 per month for 2 years $240.


Get the facts right before you listen to what TWC wants from you. Good luck!


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kingcull* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you live in a private home, then it's definitely possible. Apartments will take longer or may not get FIOS at all.
> 
> 
> According to Friday's NY Sun, the TV portion is in the final stages of negotiations with the City. I can't post the URL as I don't have enough posts.


 Link to article


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kingcull* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you live in a private home, then it's definitely possible. Apartments will take longer or may not get FIOS at all.
> 
> 
> According to Friday's NY Sun, the TV portion is in the final stages of negotiations with the City. I can't post the URL as I don't have enough posts.



The regions are wrong in the article. Just saying you want it, won't get it to you any faster. They still have 4 borough to complete, Manhattan being the biggest difficulty. As of today, the expected signing date is sometime in June if that holds true, SI will have complete availability unless they have a building complex that is holding out. Which I find hard to believe, but to this day people don't like expansion. There are 5 areas in Queens that have Veriozon FIOS available and from my understading there is a main box that gets set up in each house so it will just be additional fiber cable needed to run from the Box towards the TVs Once agreements are signed. Saten Island is connected, Queens:Bay terrace, Bayside, Flushing, The Rockaways, fresh meadowes & sprinfield gardens. Manhattain is mentioned but we all know that it will vary more building to building then where the wiring is. But we don't know what percetage has the cables run already underground or above ground. So it really will not be easy for anyone except SI and the parts of queens that have FOIS internet available. Sprinfield is the cloest town connected and it is privete house town so I should be getting an offer soon after the ink dries.


----------



## trublu

Has anyone had issues using hdmi with the 8300HD dvr box? I decide to connect the box via hdmi and component but the video drops out when i switch to component after doing this. can only one connection be used with this box?


----------



## Uptown193




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *trublu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone had issues using hdmi with the 8300HD dvr box? I decide to connect the box via hdmi and component but the video drops out when i switch to component after doing this. can only one connection be used with this box?




you can only connect one or the other not both.


----------



## trublu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Uptown193* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> you can only connect one or the other not both.



Is there a recommended connection to use? Don't know if I'm seeing things but the video quality seems better via component as opposed to hdmi.


----------



## Uptown193




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *trublu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is there a recommended connection to use? Don't know if I'm seeing things but the video quality seems better via component as opposed to hdmi.




well on my Pio 5070 im using HDMI and i love the PQ, I have a digital to digital connection as suppose to Component which is analog to digital connection.


----------



## margoba

On my Sharp TV, the component connection was definitely better than the HDMI - even after considerable adjustment.


On my current TV, a Sony, I haven't compared the two since component looks very good, and it's just so much easier to use.


-barry


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *geofftate* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i understand what the term "throttling" is, my point is that in my experience TWC Manhattan RR does not throttle. i also live on the UWS and have been using RR since '00. i am routinely able to achieve maximum d/l speeds without issue. i have many friends in the area who are as well. so i'm not quite sure why you think there are throttling problems. unless you use a service other than RR?
> 
> 
> i assume you know this, but allowing BT (or any other traffic) to max your upstream can dramatically inhibit your downstream. this has nothing to do with throttling. to maintain optimal download speeds, you have to cap your upload speeds to leave some overhead room for two way traffic (every downstream req some upstream TCP/IP traffic). you should also use PeerGuardian or a similar firewall to block malicious BT traffic which can slow you down. again, nothing to do with throttling. i'm not sure your experience is an indicator of true throttling.
> 
> 
> then again, this hasn't much to do with HDTV



But it is about our provider, TWC!


Never said anything about maxing bandwidth, the transfer speeds I mentioned are way below saturation (OMG, I mistyped those speeds, it should have said kB/s, not kb/s).


The client is far better at dealing with problematic BT traffic than any firewall (SafePeer is a better solution because it has an active IP list). Besides, I clearly observed a condition that sure DID indicate throttling... remember I said encrypting the traffic instantly gave me substantially faster httpd traffic. It was so dramatic that I didn't feel the need to actually benchmark it. Encrypting the traffic in a practical sense makes it almost impossible for them to tell what "kind" of traffic.


Better example:


Our RR does about 6800 kb/s down, which is about 850 kB/s. Without encrypting the traffic, even 30 kB/s BT traffic reduces the "rest of" the bandwidth to about 30 kB/s. Encrypting the traffic and I can run 30 kB/s BT down traffic while still getting 6-700 kB/s worth of bandwidth for other stuff (like a http or ftp download).


Anyway, sorry to all for going on about this, I know most of the folks in this forum do use RR so this was the largest audience I could query.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *trublu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is there a recommended connection to use? Don't know if I'm seeing things but the video quality seems better via component as opposed to hdmi.



Might be an idea to review each technology. HDMI transfers a digital signal from your STB to the TV. Component transfers an analog signal between the two. The analog signal is more susceptible to interference than a digital one.


If the output signal of the STB is "normally" digital, there has to be a D to A conversion. If the TV's input stage wants a digital signal, you need a A to D converter. So there are circumstances where there's a double conversion going on. Engineering-wise, far better to minimize such "conversions."


Obviously, EXACTLY what goes on in the STB and the TV play a role (which is why I used "if" a lot). My observation and testing demonstrated consistently that with the component running in a manner that minimized any interference, there was a observable visual difference. That difference was that component was much darker. That was a strike against it. Secondly, I can use the TV speakers very easily for late night, don't bug the neighbors viewing (I have a kind of monster HT fed by a 200w/channel AVR and massive speakers (4 10" woofers for the bottom end)).


----------



## soundtweakers

Hi, Riverside_Guy, looks like we have similar equipment. I have the 8300HD DVR right now hooked up with the component connection and my DVD player hooked up with HDMI. You mentioned HDMI gives off a brighter picture, which is what I need, I live on the other river(East River) side of Manhattan and sunlight glare is horrible.


Do I have to do anything different in turns of set up in the 8300HD if I want to swap the two connection(using component for DVD player, and HDMI for the 8300HD DVR)? Anything I should be aware of when I switch the inputs?

Right now the aspect ratio on the 8300 is set at 16:9 and 4:3streched, and output format is set at 1080i only.


Any help is greatly appreciated.


Billy

NYC


----------



## AndyHDTV

check out Verizon Fios TV's new Guide, coming this summer.

http://verizonfios.com/img/ 

http://www.engadget.com/photos/veriz...e-media-guide/


----------



## soundtweakers

I wish I still live in Queens, right now i'm in a 30 story apartment in Manhattan, and the three times I spoke with Verizon, they had no ETA as when we'll have Fios TV in Manhattan. They have this really attractive promotional package. $99.95 for the triple play style package, but too bad it's not available for me yet.


well, as bad as TWC, it's not as bad as RCN, IMO.


Billy

NYC


----------



## Khurram

Can someone please explain to me why hbo on demand, cinemax on demand, and tmc on demand do not have HD versions of their shows/movies?


The rep on the phone said he would give me HBO on demand for one month to try it out, so I said ok. However it seems that none of the programming on hbo on demand is in HD...which really upsets me, as I wanted to watch curb, sopranos etch in hd not sd.


Guess I wont be keeping this very long. But i've heard that comcast offers hbo and cinemax on demand in hd as well.


Any idea why we dont get it on twc?

i'm in manhattan


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Khurram* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can someone please explain to me why hbo on demand, cinemax on demand, and tmc on demand do not have HD versions of their shows/movies?
> 
> 
> The rep on the phone said he would give me HBO on demand for one month to try it out, so I said ok. However it seems that none of the programming on hbo on demand is in HD...which really upsets me, as I wanted to watch curb, sopranos etch in hd not sd.
> 
> 
> Guess I wont be keeping this very long. But i've heard that comcast offers hbo and cinemax on demand in hd as well.
> 
> 
> Any idea why we dont get it on twc?
> 
> i'm in manhattan



TWC in NYC does not offer any HD On-Demand. If their corporate line is to be believed, it is because Manhattan is out of bandwidth (at the current time) for adding more HD content (though ESPN2-HD is supposed to be coming soon).


There are various methods that they are working on for adding more bandwidth (and have accomplished this in some of the outer boroughs), but not in Manhattan. Even in those boroughs, there is still no HD On-Demand.


----------



## trublu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Khurram* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can someone please explain to me why hbo on demand, cinemax on demand, and tmc on demand do not have HD versions of their shows/movies?
> 
> 
> The rep on the phone said he would give me HBO on demand for one month to try it out, so I said ok. However it seems that none of the programming on hbo on demand is in HD...which really upsets me, as I wanted to watch curb, sopranos etch in hd not sd.
> 
> 
> Guess I wont be keeping this very long. But i've heard that comcast offers hbo and cinemax on demand in hd as well.
> 
> 
> Any idea why we dont get it on twc?
> 
> i'm in manhattan



I'm in queens and it's the same for me.


Btw, has anyone figured out a way to make the channel guide fill the screen using the 8300HD stb?


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Khurram* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ....I wanted to watch curb...in hd not sd.
> 
> 
> Guess I wont be keeping this very long. But i've heard that comcast offers hbo and cinemax on demand in hd as well.
> 
> 
> Any idea why we dont get it on twc?
> 
> i'm in manhattan


_Curb Your Enthusiasm_ has always been in SD not HD.


HD On Demand premium channelswow-- that would be a spectacular addition. This would be like adding an external hard drive, basically freeing up space on my DVR.


I only watch the HD versions of the premiums. I can't remember the last time I scrolled through that part of the programming guide to see what was on any of their other channels.


----------



## Khurram




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> _Curb Your Enthusiasm_ has always been in SD not HD.
> 
> 
> HD On Demand premium channelswow-- that would be a spectacular addition. This would be like adding an external hard drive, basically freeing up space on my DVR.
> 
> 
> I only watch the HD versions of the premiums. I can't remember the last time I scrolled through that part of the programming guide to see what was on any of their other channels.



I feel the exact same way!

It's really quite dissapointing when comcast offers them..although i'm not sure if that's in manhattan


----------



## jimmy46

Great thread guys!! Keep it going!!


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimmy46* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Great thread guys!! Keep it going!!










Welcome aboard!


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> _Curb Your Enthusiasm_ has always been in SD not HD.
> 
> 
> HD On Demand premium channelswow-- that would be a spectacular addition. This would be like adding an external hard drive, basically freeing up space on my DVR.
> 
> 
> I only watch the HD versions of the premiums. I can't remember the last time I scrolled through that part of the programming guide to see what was on any of their other channels.



Exactly. In the old days if you missed a show or had a conflict and couldn't record an HBO show at 9pm, you could just catch it again at midnight. Now with only 1 HBO HD channel, you often have to wait a couple of days to catch the show again. Sucks that we have to pay the full price for HBO when we only use 1 of their channels. An HBO HD on demand channel would make up for that.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

I'm really, really getting to the "hate" point with Time Frakking Warner. Tuesday, boom, down went my Internet connection. Oh, it's a general service outage, from 83rd to 108th on the west side. Fine they have these every now and then, usually mean 4-10 hours and it's back. Not Tuesday night, not at all n Wednesday, not even this morning. Oh, they've fixed the service outage? Uh, it must have fried my modem... oh, you won't come till next week? Thank the LORD I won't buy into their phone service crap, it's looks like it's priced the same as Verizon AND in 40+ years of buying phone service from Verizon, I can only vaguely remember 30 years ago being out for about a dozen hours.


Well, I made the long journey to 23rd street and am back in business. I WILL be deducting the 4 buck transportation cost which will undoubtedly get me into a fight with them.


So in the past 3 years I have been without an Internet connectivity for 3 days now, a single day a while back and 5 days 2 years ago (they cut my wires for no frakking reason and really dragged their heels getting it re-connected).


Imagine if I had had a MI and ended up dead on the floor, clutching my Time Warner nonfunctional phone because it takes a week and a half to get it fixed and the MI just did NOT want to wait for a Time Warner technician to fix the non-working phone (FYI, I DID get one of these babies about 18 years ago, my Verizon phone was reliable as it always is so I got to the ER in time that I'm still alive!)??


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> TWC in NYC does not offer any HD On-Demand. If their corporate line is to be believed, it is because Manhattan is out of bandwidth (at the current time) for adding more HD content (though ESPN2-HD is supposed to be coming soon).
> 
> 
> There are various methods that they are working on for adding more bandwidth (and have accomplished this in some of the outer boroughs), but not in Manhattan. Even in those boroughs, there is still no HD On-Demand.



ESPN 2 HD coming is actually posted on their web site. What a long way those jerks have come since they announced channel changes 2 days prior on a weather.com crawl!


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Soundtweakers, the last software update seems to preclude having both component and HDMI hooked up and switched at the TV. Prior to it, I could have both connected and simnply switch inputs at the TV. Last time I tried (after the software update), component would NOT work until I yanked the HDMI cable. As I recall, going back to HDMI meant I had to unattach the component wires.


Only other advice is... do you like the light gray side pillars? I HATED them, so I went looking for hints... the best one is weird, but it works. Tune to a HD channel, then set the 8300 to 4:3 Standard for primary and 16:9 Letterboxed for secondary. Flies in the face of all logic, but it works! Oh, you DO have to make sure all resolutions are enabled on the 8300, if you run it at 720 or 1080 only, this trick will not work. I've done this on Samsung and Sony LCD HD sets.


----------



## trublu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Soundtweakers, the last software update seems to preclude having both component and HDMI hooked up and switched at the TV. Prior to it, I could have both connected and simnply switch inputs at the TV. Last time I tried (after the software update), component would NOT work until I yanked the HDMI cable. As I recall, going back to HDMI meant I had to unattach the component wires.
> 
> 
> Only other advice is... do you like the light gray side pillars? I HATED them, so I went looking for hints... the best one is weird, but it works. Tune to a HD channel, then set the 8300 to 4:3 Standard for primary and 16:9 Letterboxed for secondary. Flies in the face of all logic, but it works! Oh, you DO have to make sure all resolutions are enabled on the 8300, if you run it at 720 or 1080 only, this trick will not work. I've done this on Samsung and Sony LCD HD sets.



Only drawback to that is when you switch channels there's an annoying lag because all the reolutions are selected.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *trublu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Only drawback to that is when you switch channels there's an annoying lag because all the reolutions are selected.



And the lag becomes WORSE the more outputs/resolutions you have checked off in settings. In addtion, at least on MY plasma, there's a *very disturbing* *pop* sound right before the TV settles on the correct resolution. I can't figure out *where* that pop is coming from.










OTOH, when i just check off 1080i, end of lagtime and popping problems.


----------



## soundtweakers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Soundtweakers, the last software update seems to preclude having both component and HDMI hooked up and switched at the TV. Prior to it, I could have both connected and simnply switch inputs at the TV. Last time I tried (after the software update), component would NOT work until I yanked the HDMI cable. As I recall, going back to HDMI meant I had to unattach the component wires.
> 
> 
> Only other advice is... do you like the light gray side pillars? I HATED them, so I went looking for hints... the best one is weird, but it works. Tune to a HD channel, then set the 8300 to 4:3 Standard for primary and 16:9 Letterboxed for secondary. Flies in the face of all logic, but it works! Oh, you DO have to make sure all resolutions are enabled on the 8300, if you run it at 720 or 1080 only, this trick will not work. I've done this on Samsung and Sony LCD HD sets.



Thanks for the advice!!

I had tried the HDMI connection, somehow the picture are too bright that it's uncomfortable to view, I have the Sony WEGA rear projection HDTV, the component input seems better so I'll stay with that. Man, those HD channels makes my DVDs look bad.


Can somebody explain to me what is the difference between HD tier charge everyone talks about here and the $15.00 "HD Combo Pack"(HDXTRA+HD DVR) on my bill. The reason why I asked is because a TWC rep gave me the list of FOUR HD channel that come with HDXTRA, all four channels I never watch. If I was to cancel the HD combo pack and save myself 15 bucks a month, would I have to return the HD DVR and lose "all" of my HD channels? I pretty much use the DVR for one HD channel(Discovery HD) and one digital channel(Noggins).


thanks


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *trublu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Only drawback to that is when you switch channels there's an annoying lag because all the reolutions are selected.



That varies by TV. On my Samsung, it's maybe a second to 2. On my sisters Sony, it's a lot longer.


It's a pick your poison, the gray bars to me are a total no-go. I'd rather be annoyed for 1-2 seconds than for hours. Besides, the 8300 has a nice PIP feature...


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *soundtweakers* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice!!
> 
> I had tried the HDMI connection, somehow the picture are too bright that it's uncomfortable to view, I have the Sony WEGA rear projection HDTV, the component input seems better so I'll stay with that. Man, those HD channels makes my DVDs look bad.
> 
> 
> Can somebody explain to me what is the difference between HD tier charge everyone talks about here and the $15.00 "HD Combo Pack"(HDXTRA+HD DVR) on my bill. The reason why I asked is because a TWC rep gave me the list of FOUR HD channel that come with HDXTRA, all four channels I never watch. If I was to cancel the HD combo pack and save myself 15 bucks a month, would I have to return the HD DVR and lose "all" of my HD channels? I pretty much use the DVR for one HD channel(Discovery HD) and one digital channel(Noggins).
> 
> 
> thanks



The 15 bucks is for DVR service AND the HDXtra tier. After June 14th, the HDXtra tier will only have HDNet, HDNet-M and Mojo. I find those channels to be worth the additional 5 bucks. You can drop HDXtra, but you'll still have to pay 9.95 for DVR service.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *soundtweakers* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice!!
> 
> I had tried the HDMI connection, somehow the picture are too bright that it's uncomfortable to view, I have the Sony WEGA rear projection HDTV, the component input seems better so I'll stay with that. Man, those HD channels makes my DVDs look bad.
> 
> 
> Can somebody explain to me what is the difference between HD tier charge everyone talks about here and the $15.00 "HD Combo Pack"(HDXTRA+HD DVR) on my bill. The reason why I asked is because a TWC rep gave me the list of FOUR HD channel that come with HDXTRA, all four channels I never watch. If I was to cancel the HD combo pack and save myself 15 bucks a month, would I have to return the HD DVR and lose "all" of my HD channels? I pretty much use the DVR for one HD channel(Discovery HD) and one digital channel(Noggins).
> 
> 
> thanks



DVR and HDXTRA each have their own charge. Each are $8.95, but get discounted to $15.00 total if you get both. So if you want to cancel HDXTRA, you'd save $6 a month.

http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...ndpricing.html


----------



## soundtweakers

Thanks guys. Can't wait for FiosTV to hit my building.


----------



## mikepier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *soundtweakers* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice!!
> 
> I had tried the HDMI connection, somehow the picture are too bright that it's uncomfortable to view, I have the Sony WEGA rear projection HDTV, the component input seems better so I'll stay with that. Man, those HD channels makes my DVDs look bad.



Your DVD's should not look bad. Do you have the DVD player hooked up with component cables? And also did you program the DVD player for 16X9 screen?


----------



## soundtweakers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikepier* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Your DVD's should not look bad. Do you have the DVD player hooked up with component cables? And also did you program the DVD player for 16X9 screen?



My DVD doesn't look that bad, it's hooked up with HDMI and set for 16X9. I was just comparing it with the some of the HD channels(mainly Discovery HD). There is a noticeable different picture quality.


thanks


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *soundtweakers* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My DVD doesn't look that bad, it's hooked up with HDMI and set for 16X9. I was just comparing it with the some of the HD channels(mainly Discovery HD). There is a noticeable different picture quality.
> 
> 
> thanks



Well.... there should be


----------



## old-cotton

Hi, guys,


I have basic TWC service and my HDTV comes with QAM tuner. I found one thing weird. I can't get NBC HD and Fox HD simultaneously, only one of them. When searching channels, sometimes I got NBC HD (channel # 1.4), no Fox HD; sometimes I got Fox HD (channel # 1.5), but in this case, NBC HD will be replaced by TheTube (channel # is 1.4 too).


Is that usual? Any advice? Thank you!


----------



## QMAN71

Check out this article on tvpredictions.com
Link 

It's about TWC moving ESPN-HD out of the paid HD tier (HDXTRA) but it looks like Universal HD is moving to HDXTRA.


----------



## pdroth

NBC HD sometimes comes in on 1.4 - other times on 104.1. Try tuning directly to 104.1 - that should do it.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *old-cotton* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi, guys,
> 
> 
> I have basic TWC service and my HDTV comes with QAM tuner. I found one thing weird. I can't get NBC HD and Fox HD simultaneously, only one of them. When searching channels, sometimes I got NBC HD (channel # 1.4), no Fox HD; sometimes I got Fox HD (channel # 1.5), but in this case, NBC HD will be replaced by TheTube (channel # is 1.4 too).
> 
> 
> Is that usual? Any advice? Thank you!


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *old-cotton* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi, guys,
> 
> 
> I have basic TWC service and my HDTV comes with QAM tuner. I found one thing weird. I can't get NBC HD and Fox HD simultaneously, only one of them. When searching channels, sometimes I got NBC HD (channel # 1.4), no Fox HD; sometimes I got Fox HD (channel # 1.5), but in this case, NBC HD will be replaced by TheTube (channel # is 1.4 too).
> 
> 
> Is that usual? Any advice? Thank you!



why are you splitting the cable wire? I know not having to use the QAM is an expensive piece of your HD TV set to let sit there doing nothing, but let the box convert the channels for you, less wires and only one box change. I am assuming you have DTV basic. If this is true all you need is to swap your TV for an HD box and questions like this will be a thing of the past. You get all the channels for free with basic except the HDextra items and the HBOHD, showtimehd ect.


But if you want to keep doing this way, I have read many of these 373 pages some stuff is way out of my mind, but if you want to use the QAM you really should have at a min all the Locals working right and some nice extras that Time warner doesn't give us but there are some you do get if you go $10 more and get DTValue you get all they have to offer, excluding Premiums.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *QMAN71* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Check out this article on tvpredictions.com
> Link
> 
> It's about TWC moving ESPN-HD out of the paid HD tier (HDXTRA) but it looks like Universal HD is moving to HDXTRA.



The UniversalHD is up in the air but as of right now it HDXtra will be giving only 3 channels as of June 15th. But do not despair my fellow HDers. Sorry if someone mentioned this before but it is good news. Read your cable bill 2nd page and it is has interesting readings. We are finally getting money back for our HDXtra loss of INHD, don't get up and clap yet. It is a reduction of $1.95 per future billing cycle, but there are kicks. One would have to be paying for a sports tier and HD combo or HDxtra. There are some here that will not see and money change but the good news lies in the stations. They add 7 stations to the HDXtra package. Clap for only a few seconds. All the sports tiers will be included. Do not get excited not the season pass tiers, just NBATV, FOX College Sports Atlantic, Central & Pacific. Tennis Channel, CSTV, finally Fuel channel. Seven SD channels added to an HD tier. But if you look up their individual web site the future is coming and most of these channels will be broadcasting in HD. Sounds like a big maybe but I think, I have every confidence that NBATV will go all HD unfortunately we have to wait until October. But the others will follow soon.

Of course everyone has June 14th on your calender, that is when ESPNHD is free for all DTV people and we finally get the main channel on everyones must list, There is room for the other 2 HD channels fro the Mouse right after YESHD730, just put ESPNEWSHD 731 & ABCFamily HD 739 right before NBC's contribution to the HD world, UniversalHD.



I know some of you guys have some anger for this company some are right on the mark some a little bit out there, but this is a good move by TWC and another gain on our behalf. Everyone knows TWC will loose subscribers no matter what happens, but they are trying to make every move possible now to make sure they only sustain an appropriate casualty count. These extra channels will not be a full time HD channels but they will have some games in HD which (just a guess but a big possibility) Those games will be shown where they are in HD or any of 700 - 798 Channel block TWC is making HD use only.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Uptown193* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> you can only connect one or the other not both.



Trublu this advice is not totally truee used. The Video quality changes a little but that is up to brand and users vision. howeve the audio does. HDMI gives you a clearer louder sound that component w/RCA for sounddoesn't provide when set at the same level. Component would have to be set much higher. It wasn't available on most of the earlier units but it is allowed now or available now on the units but this is uit to unit. Component has been an easy fix for the blackout plague that happens on this unit when using HDMI. The 8300hd unit isn't the best but it is the best that is offered to us. They still have Pioneers circulating but those are trying to pushed out.


As for which is better, HDMI is in theory the better connection because a straight digital transfer should give you a better PQ then the Component because the box receives the signal digitally then converts the signal to analog only to be transferred to the TV and be upgraded once more. Back to digital, A lot of work to get your signal on your TV. That is the easy explanation to why HDMI "should be better" Like you have said is exactly what one half of the HDTV owners have been debating since HDMI first reached us. Component "IS" better, the other have thing HDNMI "IS: better, then the third crowd that wants the best for these TV's no matter which brand "Why would I use the 10-15 year old cable connection when HDMI is state of the art especially for these TV's. My reason, is more like the LAST, But I know it isn't perfect which is why I have component and HDMI set to different inputs and the switch works all the time when needed. Unfortunately this debate rages on and will be there untill HDMI 1.3 is in full consumer use thaen there would not be a comparrison any more, The 1.3 has power ad sound transferring that "SHOULD" blow away everyones minds and question to them selves why they didn't have this hooked up. But components are far & few that we won't see the effects for another year or 2. Right now PS3 has a 1.3. the HIDM 360 is in developement, Som DVD's players, but for TV and cable boxes are not seen at all, and the TV that might have it would break anyones bank.


As for the on-demand thing you agree to, but had questions, Right now TWC is offering on-demand for all its Premium channels, some times some old some new, but this is more a relation to what on-demand they want to give in HD land. If they start one then all the others would be knocking on TWCNYs door, it still surprises me that ShowtimeHD was added but sis TMCHD was not. What is our biggest problem, for years, with these premiums Everything gets shown endlessly. If you have a DVR record the shows on the HBOHD channel during the runs on that channel then you will get the best version on TV of those shores weahter they are SD(these are upgraded to the native feed 1080i) or HD. Plus you might have a HDDVR which will be the best place for viwing any recorded HD broadcast. Trublu I hope this helps you and Uptown I am sorry for posting off you but I have been using both connections even though the manuals says not to. And the balcking can ruin a show that a change input click solves so much better then watch =ing and waiting for TWC to fix it.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *soundtweakers* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You mentioned HDMI gives off a brighter picture, which is what I need, I live on the other river(East River) side of Manhattan and sunlight glare is horrible.
> 
> _*Are you one of those mutile window dwellers I hate??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No really, do you have mutiple windows? If married talk to her to timt the annoying side. That is the easy answer that won't see the baby eyse and the deffinate question: but why baby why, don't you like the way I decorated?
> 
> If not married see if you can blank them out or go fance with sliding shields that go right to left not down and up, that wouldd look cool to some and helps you enjoy the TV at all times. The LCD's TV's are suppose to be the best in bright areas if you bought plasma covering windors might not be the best option, creating a TV room would help.*_
> 
> 
> 
> Do I have to do anything different in turns of set up in the 8300HD if I want to swap the two connection(using component for DVD player, and HDMI for the 8300HD DVR)? Anything I should be aware of when I switch the inputs?
> 
> Right now the aspect ratio on the 8300 is set at 16:9 and 4:3streched, and output format is set at 1080i only.
> 
> _*No your setting should always be set like that anyway, but you might have to readjust you settings if you played around with them and your TV offers Inputs individual settings which is great help, I help this helps a little, Good luck!*_
> 
> 
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Billy
> 
> NYC



BiLLY NYC rocks


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *soundtweakers* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My DVD doesn't look that bad, it's hooked up with HDMI and set for 16X9. I was just comparing it with the some of the HD channels(mainly Discovery HD). There is a noticeable different picture quality.
> 
> 
> thanks



Be carefull what you ask for, FIOS is still a a partner with a duo-nopoly(TWC & Sat) in this city so they will hit us fast and hard to try to keep everyone of us. But you are in Midtown. You might have said uptown and you would have a better chance of receiving you other option much earlier. But I will pray for you, I really won't because he will have to call me to laugh that any parts of Manhattan will be hooked before the propossed 5 year conection proccess. I don't think you have ever said what brand your TV is, if you did, I am sorry.

But remember this anyway. A lot of these HDTV's makers are making viewing a much better process buy having individual settings for each input. I am not saying you are dumb in anyway, just a guy! Channels appear you are happy and let good enough alone, but there is a chance you are switching inputs and they will be different settings from if you already made setting on the input you use the most. Now you will have to change the settings for the imput is in question. God forbid I say this, but take a glance at that book woith plastic around it tht came with the box that helps more then the quick install page. Good luck, i hope this hopes you enjo HDTV and DVD's and not worry about any changes.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *soundtweakers* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Can somebody explain to me what is the difference between HD tier charge everyone talks about here and the $15.00 "HD Combo Pack"(HDXTRA+HD DVR) on my bill. The reason why I asked is because a TWC rep gave me the list of FOUR HD channel that come with HDXTRA, all four channels I never watch. If I was to cancel the HD combo pack and save myself 15 bucks a month, would I have to return the HD DVR and lose "all" of my HD channels? I pretty much use the DVR for one HD channel(Discovery HD) and one digital channel(Noggins).
> 
> 
> thanks



If you really do not care about HD that much you should cancel the DVR and HDXTRA, I watch a lot of TV so in my mind you would be hearing "WHY WHY WHY would some one get rid of it. It really doesn't even pay for you to have the DTValue pack, look into buyin the DTV starter pack. With the info you give you only record one show in HD, just maike plans to see them in the on the regular time. You can program the box to let you know when the show is on or look for it replays the box will remind you unitl you have scene it of shut down the search.

VCRS work great on SD programing and it depends on the upconverter on the cable box to the VCR to see if it picks up up a good feed. This all depends on TV and cable signal.


With that said he is the WHY WHY WHY part. Above half empty, below half full. look at my statement above. Big changes will be happenning. In the future, You like sprots, much more sports available without the HDXtra and even more sports with the HDXtra combo. The channels 10 total added to the HDXtra combo are almost worth the price $15. But if you truele are only recording these 2 shows one in SD save your money. Any money saved will bring you a good 3 days of lucnh time. Dollar menues rock!!!! Just something to think about.


----------



## broadwayblue

I'm pretty sure the answer is still no, but I was wondering if there was any way to purchase just the HD and premium channels? They can keep everthing else. It's crazy when I think that I pay around $120 a month for ~25 channels (I only watch the 700's) and 2 boxes, one of which is a PVR. I wish a la carte would get here already.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure the answer is still no, but I was wondering if there was any way to purchase just the HD and premium channels? They can keep everthing else. It's crazy when I think that I pay around $120 a month for ~25 channels (I only watch the 700's) and 2 boxes, one of which is a PVR. I wish a la carte would get here already.



Told you this is a pipe dream that will never happen.The closest thing we will ever get is package plus 20 and I would be very accurate to say none of the 20 - 30 would be on that package list that you or myself will need. But in turn switched video would make this an easier situation and maybe we can tell them we only watch the hd channels and tell them tha local and sports are covered in hD so ,aybe they stop broacasting those channels in SD for which person to person gives better space.

HD is ruining a lot of people because SD will look "not bad" or "Not nearly as bad as I have heard" if they never experieneced the beauty that SD affords us.

Even FIOS knows ala carte is an impossibility so they are just going on service alone. We need an all out assult from Verizon, AT&T and try to set up moe then one Telephone TV service and then and only then will the discounts come flowing. Even though there are price wars already occuring and the Newer service will be more and most of us will be eligable for the triple play again or first timers just so they can lock you into service for 1 or 2 years. Plus even more discounts then the new subscribers get, this is a company giving back to their Loyal subscribers. Come around Queens then you will see how much TWC has lost to satilllite This is only the ugliest thing I have seen, 2 floor apartments using 4 -5 dishes or jjust forgeting to take some down. The biggest eye sore of the Private house area. Broadway you are hoping for a dream. But you living Mahattan should already know you guys will be the hardest to wire up because after franchise approval and then board members needed to agree sometimes needuing 100% or 60% of the group and mostly grey hairs in each but Some how the Golden Eagles aren't to kind to technology advances might leave you in the dark from someme other trust them to get better because them, good luck either way, it is this 3 am dizziness that is catching up to me so there might be a last point that I am too tired to add, Sorry broad way I am hoping with you but there is more no's then maybe's when it come to a la carte.


----------



## AndyHDTV

well, I'm now officially on TWC's "All in One Triple Play Package" and my bill is now a tad over $217.

I'm not to happy!


maybe I will settle down on june 14 when we get espn2-hd.


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> well, I'm now officially on TWC's "All in One Triple Play Package" and my bill is now a tad over $217.
> 
> I'm not to happy!
> 
> 
> maybe I will settle down on june 14 when we get espn2-hd.



What made you get the triple play?


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What made you get the triple play?



they got me with the 3 free months of Digital Phone, over 3 months ago.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *QMAN71* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Check out this article on tvpredictions.com
> Link
> 
> It's about TWC moving ESPN-HD out of the paid HD tier (HDXTRA) but it looks like Universal HD is moving to HDXTRA.



Uh, TWC has made no such announcement (that I've come across; it is NOT part of the announced 6/14 changes). I seriously doubt they'd take a channel that has LONG been part of their basic digital package and move it to a pay tier.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> well, I'm now officially on TWC's "All in One Triple Play Package" and my bill is now a tad over $217.
> 
> I'm not to happy!
> 
> 
> maybe I will settle down on june 14 when we get espn2-hd.



Holy smokes Andy! Did you not read my screed about TWC and their "phone service?" I would have been without phone service from Tuesday morning to late Thursday afternoon... and if I couldn't go down myself, it would have been for a full 7 days, one week without service.


Come to think of it, wanna retire and give me your job?


----------



## QMAN71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Uh, TWC has made no such announcement (that I've come across; it is NOT part of the announced 6/14 changes). I seriously doubt they'd take a channel that has LONG been part of their basic digital package and move it to a pay tier.



From the article:

"The cable operator says it now only charges extra for four high-def channels: HDNet, HDNet Movies, MOJO and Universal HD."

Do you really put it past TWC to make such a change without an official announcement?


----------



## broadwayblue

Does anyone even watch Universal HD? I'd gladly trade it for the Golf/VS network or any one of a half dozen other HD channels we don't get.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone even watch Universal HD? I'd gladly trade it for the Golf/VS network or any one of a half dozen other HD channels we don't get.



IIRC, Universal HD gets most of the US Open tennis in the summer, so...except for approx 2-3 weeks of tennis coverage, i *never* watch Universal HD.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *QMAN71* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> From the article:
> 
> "The cable operator says it now only charges extra for four high-def channels: HDNet, HDNet Movies, MOJO and Universal HD."
> 
> Do you really put it past TWC to make such a change without an official announcement?



Just like I have written before and agree, RIVER thinks that it is irresponsible to change a "free" basic channel to a paid package. Even for a company like TWC.Just be happy ESPN & ESPN2 are now "freebies" and right in line of all the sporting HD channels we get now. Last time I checked, it is the LAW that they have to announce any changes, Have you guys gotten that synacle? We might not always get it because it varies from place to placewhere they make announcements but we all have access to them all. .It could be we suffer from sticker shock when your bill comes in, up $50 and you can't find a fault and know you watched everything on their list so you don't look again till you have to send payment.


Really River, that is the first I heard of any TWC phone problem. Anyone else experience digital phone problems? Like anyone else I am looking to get Verizon Fios TP, but being in the non-connected part in Queens. I would take advantage of the TWC TP, and their discounts until Verizon is fully up and running. Manhattan being the last to complete as will us southern Queens peeps. (waited a long time for cable back in the 80's) Then make the full change when it is all city. Has this been an on-going issue? Did you get a discount/refund?


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> IIRC, Universal HD gets most of the US Open tennis in the summer, so...except for approx 2-3 weeks of tennis coverage, i *never* watch Universal HD.



BSG in HD if that was the only reason it would be more than enough to keep this channel. But like one person before the US Open live games in HD and some extras that USA or CBS don't show sometimes. Chiller movie night on sat. Now we get to see what the shark is suppose to look like in HD, Sorry TNTHD I have defended you in the past but the water shots looked stunning and my hair on my arms were saluting because It is 30 years later and I don't think I am ready to go into the water again! But really as NBC continues to expand their Universe this station would be getting better than DiscoveryHD(what nerve I have, HD gods please forgive me) with more selections of their huge library of TV shows begining soon. When Scifi, originally launched wasn't it Twilight Zone, (any anthology series they can get for the cheap)The outer limits, Tales from the darkside & Ray Bradburv theater, 24/7. Then it got into it's stride and has become of big pull of original shows. 3 of which are on Universal HD right now. Firefly(I know how many time can 13 episode be shown) Stargate alantis, and BSG. I didn't watch the first 2, but they do look mcuch better in HD whihc has peaked my interest


What I am saying is don't give up hope on UniversalHD, It will be one of the favs for us HDer''s one day. Right now be glad that is available with basic cable. If one truly doesn't care about movies and extreme sports might as well get rid of HDXtra untill they officially tell us that the sport tiewrs channels added to the HDXtra willshow some of the live games in HD, Like I have predictited they would. $9 back if you didn't have HDTV combo pk.


----------



## rgrossman

Did I miss something, or are we still going to have an SD channel (750) in the middle of all the HD ones?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rgrossman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did I miss something, or are we still going to have an SD channel (750) in the middle of all the HD ones?



750 is actually a digital OTA channel.... just not HD....


I guess they could start broadcasting HD if they chose to...


----------



## manhattan12345

When I attempt to follow the directions on Channel 100 for enabling Caller ID info to be shown on my TV screen, I can't fnd the prompts on the remote. I've hit the Settings button and then even the A button for additional settings, and don't see any of the options described in the ch. 100 tutorial for caller ID to be shown on the TV. Anyone have any idea how to make that work? Thanks.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *manhattan12345* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When I attempt to follow the directions on Channel 100 for enabling Caller ID info to be shown on my TV screen, I can't fnd the prompts on the remote. I've hit the Settings button and then even the A button for additional settings, and don't see any of the options described in the ch. 100 tutorial for caller ID to be shown on the TV. Anyone have any idea how to make that work? Thanks.



they put that video on their in error.


the IPG that shows up in the video is the new MDN (Mystro Digital Navigator) version which we don't have yet.

Last known ETA is for the fall for MDN & Caller ID on TV.


----------



## manhattan12345

Oh ok - thanks for the clarification Andy. I'm not as tech-oriented as most of you guys on this board, but I'm not totally spazzy about it either, and I couldn't figure out why I wasn't finding the way to make the on-screen Caller ID option happen.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *QMAN71* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> From the article:
> 
> "The cable operator says it now only charges extra for four high-def channels: HDNet, HDNet Movies, MOJO and Universal HD."
> 
> Do you really put it past TWC to make such a change without an official announcement?



Oh, I don't put ANYTHING past TWC... they have proven beyond doubt that they can reduce service and raise rates with not much of a whimper from the majority of customers. AND I believe that as long as customers take it on the chin without protest of some form, they will be encouraged to pull crap like take a free channel and make it a pay channel.


EVEN though I DO watch a lot of HD on HDNets/Mojo and UnHD. If they "moved" UnHD to HDXtra, it won't affect me. I'm only standing on a principle here. Who knows, maybe if they DO this, it might elicit some serious blow-back from customers.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Uh, how can "Caller ID" ever be possible if you do NOT also have their phone service which can go out for days at a time? The only way would be if there were some in and out RJ 45 jacks (if I got the number correct, I mean a standard Verizon/telco jack) on the STBs...


----------



## manhattan12345

Riversde, I do have TWC phone service, so that's why I was wondering why I couldn't get the Caller ID up and running. But I can't remember the last time I've ever used my landline to make a regular call within the US. I use my cell for everything. I only use TWC for long distance calls to the UK (just about every week), and that's only 3 cents/minute, which is great, and also to keep my 212 number which I've had forever. I've never experienced an outage, but, like I said, I never really use that phone for calls, so maybe I have. But Caller ID will be nice on the screen when they get it up and running.


----------



## Zeppo

Hmm, what's up with the Mets game on SNY tonight? Here in lower Manhattan, I'm only getting SD on good ol' 741, like it's an away game. Anyone else?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zeppo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hmm, what's up with the Mets game on SNY tonight? Here in lower Manhattan, I'm only getting SD on good ol' 741, like it's an away game. Anyone else?



no clue... but its on ESPNHD (tonight is technically ESPN "Monday" night baseball - so no blackout)


----------



## Zeppo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> no clue... but its on ESPNHD (tonight is technically ESPN "Monday" night baseball - so no blackout)



Interesting. Must be some kind of HD blackout.


----------



## oxfdblue

Having the same problem here on TWC on Staten Island.


This isn't the first time. During the Mets-Yankees series the same thing was happening on both SNY and YES. Tonight, there is also pixelation on YES and SNY. I sent SNY an email about it, but I think its TWC- that they don't have their dishes set right to receive the signal.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oxfdblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Having the same problem here on TWC on Staten Island.
> 
> 
> This isn't the first time. During the Mets-Yankees series the same thing was happening on both SNY and YES. Tonight, there is also pixelation on YES and SNY. I sent SNY an email about it, but I think its TWC- that they don't have their dishes set right to receive the signal.



MAYBE coincidence, MAYBE my imagination, but....i think the last time ESPN HD did a local game that was NOT blacked out on the local stations, the same thing happened.


----------



## CITY HDTV

Please dont flame me as i was unsure of the proper forum for this post. I am trying to set up the Olevia 232v with the above mentioned HD Box. Under channel 99, there is no option for Olevia tvs. Suggestions or known codes. I tried searching the forum but could not find an answer to this question. Im in eastern Queens if that helps.


----------



## beavis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gooomz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I defintely think I have a HDMI handshake issue, the message says my HDTV does not support HPCP, I forget the exact lettering. If i change my cable box will that solve the problem, or it is my TV, or is it my receiver which does my HDMI DVI switching that is causing the problem? Please advise. Thanks.




Has this problem been resolved? I was trying to use my slingbox on the analog outputs on my sa8300 and was getting this message before. All of a sudden today it's no longer happening.


Software update recently? I think the last time I tried was a week or two ago.


----------



## danav

I've gotten myself on a list to beta test a soon to be released Samsung STB. TWC start moving to those this year, for both HD & HD-DVR.


I currently have a SA 3250HD for a bedroom Toshiba 23HLV87, and a P 3510HD for a Samsung LN-T4661f.


The SA works best with my Toshiba, which didn't like the DVI>HDMI on the Pioneer. It's also a much smaller box so better for a bedroom.


I was thinking of replacing my Pioneed for the 3250 as well, since it has a coax out, meaning I could send a cable to the coax in on my TV and possible finally use the PIP (which only pulls from Cable source). But, I simply can't deal with the grey bars on my big TV, which the SA inserts on SD channels. On my 23" it's not so bad.


After getting the most recently manufactured 3250 TWC could find (April 2007), the grey bars are still there. Scientific Atlanta, TWC, and Aptiv (makers of Passport guide) all claim no firmware/software updates exist. SO, that debunks rumors of upgraded boxes that don't do the grey bar inserts.


Enter the Samsung model, which hopelly will answer all issues. It's smaller, has HDMI out, doesn't insert grey bars. No word on whether it will run Passport, but I assume it will.


I'll update when I get the test box (I'm told by mid-summer).


----------



## geofftate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *danav* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've gotten myself on a list to beta test a soon to be released Samsung STB. TWC start moving to those this year, for both HD & HD-DVR.
> 
> 
> It's smaller, has HDMI out, doesn't insert grey bars. No word on whether it will run Passport, but I assume it will.



no gray bars would be a dream come true! looking forward to hearing about your test results!


----------



## geofftate

Hi, I've only had HD for a few weeks, but I've been having video lockup issues with TNTHD. While watching, sometimes the video freezes up while the audio continues. I have to change the channel and then change it back to clear it. Also, sometimes when first changing the channel to TNTHD the video remains fully gray while the audio plays, until I change to a different channel and change back to TNTHD again.


I have an SA3500 connected to a Samsung T4661F via HDMI, on the UWS of Manhattan. No other HD channels seem to have this problem. Only noticed this over the last few days, but hadn't spend much time on TNTHD until now.


Why would just this one channel be a problem? Is it a feed issue that I can press TWC into handling or is it more-likely an equipment problem on my end? Note that I don't have a line conditioner (yet), but while that would likely improve my overall PQ slightly, it shouldn't have anything to do with THIS issue.


Thanks for any assistance!


----------



## holl_ands




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *danav* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've gotten myself on a list to beta test a soon to be released Samsung STB. TWC start moving to those this year, for both HD & HD-DVR.
> 
> 
> I currently have a SA 3250HD for a bedroom Toshiba 23HLV87, and a P 3510HD for a Samsung LN-T4661f.
> 
> 
> The SA works best with my Toshiba, which didn't like the DVI>HDMI on the Pioneer. It's also a much smaller box so better for a bedroom.
> 
> 
> I was thinking of replacing my Pioneed for the 3250 as well, since it has a coax out, meaning I could send a cable to the coax in on my TV and possible finally use the PIP (which only pulls from Cable source). But, I simply can't deal with the grey bars on my big TV, which the SA inserts on SD channels. On my 23" it's not so bad.
> 
> 
> After getting the most recently manufactured 3250 TWC could find (April 2007), the grey bars are still there. Scientific Atlanta, TWC, and Aptiv (makers of Passport guide) all claim no firmware/software updates exist. SO, that debunks rumors of upgraded boxes that don't do the grey bar inserts.
> 
> 
> Enter the Samsung model, which hopelly will answer all issues. It's smaller, has HDMI out, doesn't insert grey bars. No word on whether it will run Passport, but I assume it will.
> 
> 
> I'll update when I get the test box (I'm told by mid-summer).



See fol. re TWC plans for new SAMSUNG STB (and HDTV) that run OCAP middleware....

which means new IPG(s)....probably Digital Navigator:
http://blog.itvt.com/my_weblog/2007/...sed_servi.html 
http://www.cable360.net/ct/strategy/...ech/22336.html 
http://broadcastingcable.com/article/CA6441452.html


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *geofftate* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> no gray bars would be a dream come true! looking forward to hearing about your test results!



Ya got noting to loose, go to the 8300's settings and do More Settings and Aspect Ratio. Set the primary to 4:3 (should read Standard (4:3); Letterbox 16:9). Yeah I know it makes no sense. BUT all your HD channels will show correctly in 16:9 AND all your SD channels will have black bars. I haven't seen ANY gray bars since I used this "trick."


Oh, this works as long as you set all possible resolutions on the 8300 so it does NOT do ANY scaling.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *manhattan12345* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Riversde, I do have TWC phone service, so that's why I was wondering why I couldn't get the Caller ID up and running. But I can't remember the last time I've ever used my landline to make a regular call within the US. I use my cell for everything. I only use TWC for long distance calls to the UK (just about every week), and that's only 3 cents/minute, which is great, and also to keep my 212 number which I've had forever. I've never experienced an outage, but, like I said, I never really use that phone for calls, so maybe I have. But Caller ID will be nice on the screen when they get it up and running.



I don't think "Caller ID" is functional in our market yet. AND in your case, it would only function if you got an incoming call on that 212 number. As I have read, this seems due to Passport at the rev we have not supporting it AND their desire to go with a home brewed OCAP front end called Navigator.


How long have you had RoadRunner? While it sure is possible some areas don't go out that much, I was talking about a 3 year period. One instance had noting to do with them supplying IP services, but it was an outage for 5 days because they made a mistake in cutting my wires completely when they had a turn off call for someone else. AND they took 5 days to fix. Two other instances were RoadRunner going down while TV service remained. If I didn't have the time to go down to 23rd street, it would have been out for a full week.


----------



## geofftate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ya got noting to loose, go to the 8300's settings and do More Settings and Aspect Ratio. Set the primary to 4:3 (should read Standard (4:3); Letterbox 16:9). Yeah I know it makes no sense. BUT all your HD channels will show correctly in 16:9 AND all your SD channels will have black bars. I haven't seen ANY gray bars since I used this "trick."
> 
> 
> Oh, this works as long as you set all possible resolutions on the 8300 so it does NOT do ANY scaling.



Ah, it must have been an earlier post of yours that I stumbled across earlier, but when I tried this tip a few days ago it didn't work for me. Instead of SD staying 4:3 with black bars, SD stretched to 16:9. I double and triple checked and I'm pretty sure I did it exactly as described, but I could be mistaken.


BTW, I have all res options enabled except for 480i. 480i just doesn't stay enabled, even if I select it. So I have 1080i, 720p, 720i, 480p. Is that the problem? Thanks!


----------



## holl_ands

Works for me with 1080i, 720p and 480i (and/or 480p) ALL enabled, but no effect if only 1080i and 720p enabled.


Had to change to HD channel and back to SD to see new effect.

For STB=NORMAL, it's stretching to perfectly fit 4:3 into 16:9 display....if you like fat-o-vision....

For STB=STRETCH, it keeps the sides nearly the same, but crops off the top and bottom

(Weird...it's stretching Vertically.....)

For STB=ZOOM, it crops off both the top/bottom and some of both sides.


For letterboxed 4:3 programs, you can switch STB to STRETCH mode to

perfectly fit 16:9 "postage stamp" to display without any fat-o-vision.


----------



## pasemp

Same here. During the NBA playoffs in particular, most commercials freeze but the audio continues. The video unfreezes when the game returns. Not sure why. I have no solutions, I just add it to the other bugs I seem to encounter (like intermittant failing of component and digital audio outputs).



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *geofftate* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi, I've only had HD for a few weeks, but I've been having video lockup issues with TNTHD. While watching, sometimes the video freezes up while the audio continues. I have to change the channel and then change it back to clear it. Also, sometimes when first changing the channel to TNTHD the video remains fully gray while the audio plays, until I change to a different channel and change back to TNTHD again.
> 
> 
> I have an SA3500 connected to a Samsung T4661F via HDMI, on the UWS of Manhattan. No other HD channels seem to have this problem. Only noticed this over the last few days, but hadn't spend much time on TNTHD until now.
> 
> 
> Why would just this one channel be a problem? Is it a feed issue that I can press TWC into handling or is it more-likely an equipment problem on my end? Note that I don't have a line conditioner (yet), but while that would likely improve my overall PQ slightly, it shouldn't have anything to do with THIS issue.
> 
> 
> Thanks for any assistance!


----------



## geofftate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holl_ands* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Works for me with 1080i, 720p and 480i (and/or 480p) ALL enabled, but no effect if only 1080i and 720p enabled.
> 
> 
> Had to change to HD channel and back to SD to see new effect.
> 
> For STB=NORMAL, it's stretching to perfectly fit 4:3 into 16:9 display....if you like fat-o-vision....
> 
> For STB=STRETCH, it keeps the sides nearly the same, but crops off the top and bottom
> 
> (Weird...it's stretching Vertically.....)
> 
> For STB=ZOOM, it crops off both the top/bottom and some of both sides.
> 
> 
> For letterboxed 4:3 programs, you can switch STB to STRETCH mode to
> 
> perfectly fit 16:9 "postage stamp" to display without any fat-o-vision.



guess i'll have to play with it some more. must be doing something wrong. does it allow you to choose both 480i AND 480p?


----------



## geofftate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pasemp* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Same here. During the NBA playoffs in particular, most commercials freeze but the audio continues. The video unfreezes when the game returns. Not sure why. I have no solutions, I just add it to the other bugs I seem to encounter (like intermittant failing of component and digital audio outputs).



Well, I guess it's nice to know it's not just me, but I'd been hoping it was something I could fix. Sigh. Sports (and playoffs!) are 50% of why I bought this whole rig to begin with. Do you mean bugs with just your SA8300 or also your TV?


Other have this problem too? Anyone confirm they DON'T have this problem in Manhattan?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *geofftate* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, I guess it's nice to know it's not just me, but I'd been hoping it was something I could fix. Sigh. Sports (and playoffs!) are 50% of why I bought this whole rig to begin with. Do you mean bugs with just your SA8300 or also your TV?
> 
> 
> Other have this problem too? Anyone confirm they DON'T have this problem in Manhattan?



It's been brought up here before - it seems to be widespread... but its limited to TNT commercials.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *geofftate* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ah, it must have been an earlier post of yours that I stumbled across earlier, but when I tried this tip a few days ago it didn't work for me. Instead of SD staying 4:3 with black bars, SD stretched to 16:9. I double and triple checked and I'm pretty sure I did it exactly as described, but I could be mistaken.
> 
> 
> BTW, I have all res options enabled except for 480i. 480i just doesn't stay enabled, even if I select it. So I have 1080i, 720p, 720i, 480p. Is that the problem? Thanks!



This could be because of how you have the TV set up. Here is where terminology differs from set to set. On most Samsungs, you tune a SD channel and set the TV for 4:3. That means ANYTHING from the STB will be squeezed into a 4:3 box WHEN the TV detects a 4:3 source. On a Sony LCD, it would be tune an SD channel and make sure the TV was at "Normal."


Yes, I did find that 480p is the ONLY one that will stick. Not totally sure why.


----------



## rbienstock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ya got noting to loose, go to the 8300's settings and do More Settings and Aspect Ratio. Set the primary to 4:3 (should read Standard (4:3); Letterbox 16:9). Yeah I know it makes no sense. BUT all your HD channels will show correctly in 16:9 AND all your SD channels will have black bars. I haven't seen ANY gray bars since I used this "trick."
> 
> 
> Oh, this works as long as you set all possible resolutions on the 8300 so it does NOT do ANY scaling.



I think that what is happening here is when you use that setting, it sends out the 4:3 signal in a format that many monitors will stretch into a wide-screen image that would be distorted because it doesn't have the pre-anamorphic squash. Some monitors will detect this and automatically insert bars on their own (which can be black, grey, or I've even seen color). Many other monitors don't do that and require you to either manually select a different aspect ration that inserts bars, or even worse, leave you stuck with the stretched image.


----------



## geofftate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This could be because of how you have the TV set up. Here is where terminology differs from set to set. On most Samsungs, you tune a SD channel and set the TV for 4:3. That means ANYTHING from the STB will be squeezed into a 4:3 box WHEN the TV detects a 4:3 source. On a Sony LCD, it would be tune an SD channel and make sure the TV was at "Normal."
> 
> 
> Yes, I did find that 480p is the ONLY one that will stick. Not totally sure why.



Excellent, thanks! I hadn't realized I also needed to change the TV's picture from 16:9 to 4:3. Now it works exactly as described. Thanks so much! Grayless makes for such a better SD viewing experience.


----------



## oxfdblue

*What's up with SNY HD and YES HD?*


Anyone know what is going on with SNY and YES HD on TWC? I'm on TWC on Staten Island and the last few days its been a mess. Now, (3:21pm) the channels aren't coming in at all- just a gray screen on my set. All the other HD channels are fine.


The last couple of ballgame broadcasts have been horrendous- mostly just a massively digitized picture with 99% of sound absent. Totally unwatchable. I've called TWC and they don't have a clue. Reboot my STB is all they can do. Wow...glad they informed me about that option.


----------



## LL3HD

I was reading some of the other threads (8300HD etc.) and started considering dumping the 8300 and buying a Tivo S3.


Is this an option with TWCNYC?


If I understand it correctly all I need are 2 cable cards to plug into the Tivo.

Anyone know what the facts are?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oxfdblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> *What's up with SNY HD and YES HD?*
> 
> 
> Anyone know what is going on with SNY and YES HD on TWC? I'm on TWC on Staten Island and the last few days its been a mess. Now, (3:21pm) the channels aren't coming in at all- just a gray screen on my set. All the other HD channels are fine.
> 
> 
> The last couple of ballgame broadcasts have been horrendous- mostly just a massively digitized picture with 99% of sound absent. Totally unwatchable. I've called TWC and they don't have a clue. Reboot my STB is all they can do. Wow...glad they informed me about that option.



no problems in northern manhattan


----------



## AndyHDTV

"Thanks for your May 21 email. As you may know, the FCC has determined that any restrictions on cable rate differentials are applied on a franchise-by- franchise basis, and therefore, pricing and packaging decisions can be on this basis. As a result, our rates, service offerings and packages often differ."


"We are evaluating whether, at some point, we will begin offering some sort of service contract opportunity to our customers in our other franchise areas within New York City. Meanwhile, we are continuing to offer these service contracts throughout our franchise area in Staten Island."


"You're correct: HDxtra is offered as part of our Triple Play package in Staten Island and is offered for an additional charge to our Triple Play customers in our other franchise areas. You're also right that there was no rate increase this year for customers in our Staten Island franchise area. We also are able to offer more high definition channels in Staten Island due to the technology utilized. Likewise, we often roll out services starting in a given franchise area in order to ensure that the service is reliable and is what our customers want. As an example of this, we have begun to offer higher speeds in Staten Island as part of a global rollout which is taking place throughout all of our franchise areas within the City. We anticipate offering this higher speed service in all of the boroughs over the course of the next year. "


"Your input is valuable and I'll make your desires known to appropriate departments at the company. In the meantime, I hope I've responded to your questions and look forward to continuing to provide you with service. With every good wish"


----------



## coneyparleg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "Thanks for your May 21 email. As you may know, the FCC has determined that any restrictions on cable rate differentials are applied on a franchise-by- franchise basis, and therefore, pricing and packaging decisions can be on this basis. As a result, our rates, service offerings and packages often differ."
> 
> 
> "We are evaluating whether, at some point, we will begin offering some sort of service contract opportunity to our customers in our other franchise areas within New York City. Meanwhile, we are continuing to offer these service contracts throughout our franchise area in Staten Island."
> 
> 
> "You're correct: HDxtra is offered as part of our Triple Play package in Staten Island and is offered for an additional charge to our Triple Play customers in our other franchise areas. You're also right that there was no rate increase this year for customers in our Staten Island franchise area. We also are able to offer more high definition channels in Staten Island due to the technology utilized. Likewise, we often roll out services starting in a given franchise area in order to ensure that the service is reliable and is what our customers want. As an example of this, we have begun to offer higher speeds in Staten Island as part of a global rollout which is taking place throughout all of our franchise areas within the City. We anticipate offering this higher speed service in all of the boroughs over the course of the next year. "
> 
> 
> "Your input is valuable and I'll make your desires known to appropriate departments at the company. In the meantime, I hope I've responded to your questions and look forward to continuing to provide you with service. With every good wish"



Hmm I wonder what would happen if you forward that response to DOITT. Are there any local politicians we can try and get to address this kind of thing - I don't pretend to know a thing about the political process here in the city but I wonder what an assemblyman might think about TWCs admitting that they are screwing Manhattanites a bit more than residents of Staten Island...


----------



## geofftate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coneyparleg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hmm I wonder what would happen if you forward that response to DOITT. Are there any local politicians we can try and get to address this kind of thing - I don't pretend to know a thing about the political process here in the city but I wonder what an assemblyman might think about TWCs admitting that they are screwing Manhattanites a bit more than residents of Staten Island...



The FCC says it's legal, nothing your assemblyman can do about it. There's nothing illegal about rolling out newer technology allowing enhanced services in one area before another. How else would you do it? Would you not offer enhanced services to Staten Island until all of Manhattan's infrastructure is upgraded as well? Would you increase Staten Island's prices in the meantime? Would you lower everyone else's prices each time you begin rolling out new offerings in one area?


The email clearly states that they plan on offering it to the rest of NYC by next year, and that they do the upgrades one franchise at a time as part of their best practices protocol. Whether this is true or not, it's completely legal, plausible, and [unfortunately] makes sense. Gonna have to wait [forever] until Verizon FiOS penetrates the market to create some competition and price wars. Until then, it's the same ol' monopoly that we've always been screwed by; nothing new. Sucks to be us.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rbienstock* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think that what is happening here is when you use that setting, it sends out the 4:3 signal in a format that many monitors will stretch into a wide-screen image that would be distorted because it doesn't have the pre-anamorphic squash. Some monitors will detect this and automatically insert bars on their own (which can be black, grey, or I've even seen color). Many other monitors don't do that and require you to either manually select a different aspect ration that inserts bars, or even worse, leave you stuck with the stretched image.



I did say that I had only observed it working on Samsung and Sony LCD displays (and that it could depend on exactly what TV you have). Trying to puzzle HOW this works gave me a headache! It's quite clear that at some level, there IS 2 way communication between the display and the STB; the STB thinks it should send 4:3, but for some reason, on HD channels, it sends 16:9. I have always tried to state that there's always more than one piece of hardware in the chain and we should thus look to all of it, even though there COULD be cases where one does ignore the other.


Example, my "old" trick to get black sidebars had me set the 8300 to send 4:3 STRETCH to the display. On the TV, I set SD to 4:3. The TV took that 4:3 stretched content and horizontally squeezed it into the 4:3 area. Bingo, correct aspect ratio and black sidebars.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Seems pretty clear that it's NOT the FCC but the city itself that has any stake in protecting it's citizens. AND there is an existing mechanism that is supposed top insure that, the franchise agreement.


Can they really says different neighborhoods are different franchises? Do they have separate franchise agreements by each of the 5 neighborhoods they mention? Is the city OK with someone charging different pricing solely dependant on where one lives? Face it, that's the same as saying you pay a buck to get on city mass transit in Queens, but you pay 4 bucks if you get on the same system in Manhattan?


----------



## Manatus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Can they really says different neighborhoods are different franchises? Do they have separate franchise agreements by each of the 5 neighborhoods they mention?



Yes, they do. CITY OF NEW YORK CABLE FRANCHISE AGREEMENTS WITH TWC AND ITS AFFILIATES 


> Quote:
> Is the city OK with someone charging different pricing solely dependant on where one lives?



Except for a few areas not relevant here, Federal law _prohibits_ TWC from regulating services or rates of cable TV companies. (Too basic to require citation to any authority.)


----------



## JBBO3314

weren't we supposed to be getting ESPN2HD today or did I miss something?


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBBO3314* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> weren't we supposed to be getting ESPN2HD today or did I miss something?



june 14th my friend. Also the date of the reorganization of the channel lineup.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Manatus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, they do. CITY OF NEW YORK CABLE FRANCHISE AGREEMENTS WITH TWC AND ITS AFFILIATES
> 
> 
> Except for a few areas not relevant here, Federal law _prohibits_ TWC from regulating services or rates of cable TV companies. (Too basic to require citation to any authority.)



thanks 4 the link


----------



## EricScott

So I'm having some HDMI handshake issues w/ my 8300. I bought an AppleTV today and hooked it up via component which is when the issues started happening. Here is my setup:


Samsung HLP 5063 HDTV (one HDMI, one DVI, two component inputs)

8300HD - connected via HDMI / DVI cable to DVI input; audio through AVR

Oppo DVD - connected via DVI / HDMI cable to HDMI input

AppleTV - connected via component (other component is empty)


So I got the AppleTV, hooked up the component cable to the TV and that's when the problems started. On my DVI input I am getting a blue screen which flashes "Not Supported Mode" on the TV. If I remove the cable connecting the 8300, I get a message which says "Check Signal" so clearly it is detecting the cable. Audio is still flowing out of the 8300. I tried unplugging the component cable to see if it would fix things and it didn't. Tried a warm and cold reboot (unplugged for 15 mins and then replugged). Still nothing. My other inputs work fine.


It's possible my DVI/HDMI cable went bad all of a sudden but I can't imagine that as I didn't even touch that cable and got the blue screen message.


One other thing to point out (not sure if it matters), when I moved my TV around to hook up the component cable the HDMI end of the cable connecting the Oppo must have come loose. I hooked that back up just before I hooked up component. Not sure if that contributed to the problem. I tried unplugging that cable again, as well as the DVI end of the cable connecting to the 8300 and replugging (DVI then HDMI and HDMI then DVI) - still nothing.


Very frustrating.


Sorry for the long post.


Any ideas? I know that this is probably very TV specific but I know it is somehow related to the 8300's handshake requirements.


----------



## 5w30




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *geofftate* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The FCC says it's legal, nothing your assemblyman can do about it. There's nothing illegal about rolling out newer technology allowing enhanced services in one area before another. How else would you do it? Would you not offer enhanced services to Staten Island until all of Manhattan's infrastructure is upgraded as well? Would you increase Staten Island's prices in the meantime? Would you lower everyone else's prices each time you begin rolling out new offerings in one area?
> 
> 
> The email clearly states that they plan on offering it to the rest of NYC by next year, and that they do the upgrades one franchise at a time as part of their best practices protocol. Whether this is true or not, it's completely legal, plausible, and [unfortunately] makes sense. Gonna have to wait [forever] until Verizon FiOS penetrates the market to create some competition and price wars. Until then, it's the same ol' monopoly that we've always been screwed by; nothing new. Sucks to be us.



There's a little history. Back in the early 1980's when the cable construction wave was settling out, Warner Communications [pre-Time] held the franchises for lower Manhattan,[Sterling Manhattan Cable, founded by one C. Dolan] eastern Queens and western Brooklyn [the old BQ Cable]. A Time Inc. subsidiary [ATC] held western Queens dba American Cablevision of Queens. Southern Queens was held by Queens Inner Unity Cable [QUICS], owned by influential black politician Percy Sutton. Upper Manhattan was Group W Cable [Westinghouse] aka Paragon, successor to the old TelePrompTer system.

Cablevision, the last ones in, had the rest of Brooklyn and all of the Bronx.

Cox Cable and Gilbert Media held Staten Island.

So ... by the late 1990's due to mergers [most significantly Time Warner] and acquisitions, only two cable companies own the various franchises -- which NYC counts as separate entities ... therefore price differences within one umbrella company like TW are allowed as per above.


----------



## EricScott

Well sure enought it was the cable. Tried the other DVI/HDMI cable on the 8300 and it works. Put the original on the Oppo and it doesn't work. I guess that's a good thing. Now I just have to see how good RAM's warranty is.


----------



## vincentnyc

hey...any1 here able to watch titanic on tnt hd with twc? all i got is a blank/black screen with sound. same thing happen yesterday with minority report on abc hd. im using samsung 260 hd tuner. wtf is going on?


any1 here having the same problem with twc box or w/o their box and is using a qam tuner like me?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vincentnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> hey...any1 here able to watch titanic on tnt hd with twc? all i got is a blank/black screen with sound. same thing happen yesterday with minority report on abc hd. im using samsung 260 hd tuner. wtf is going on?
> 
> 
> any1 here having the same problem with twc box or w/o their box and is using a qam tuner like me?



I have the same problem with my SA8300


edit: its a problem with both channels on the QAM frequency 639 (TNTHD and WWORHD)


----------



## vincentnyc

im glad im moving to brooklyn soon and get cablevision...f twc.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vincentnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> im glad im moving to brooklyn soon and get cablevision...f twc.



Good Luck Vincent! But different company same problems. It also delays your FIOS hook up when the agreement is signed. Queens "is 60" FIOS ready" I don't believe it either but if it is true you had a great chance of trying FIOS first. I work in Mineola and the same complaints I read here I see with Cablevision. We will miss you here. Later


----------



## csundbom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vincentnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> im glad im moving to brooklyn soon and get cablevision...f twc.



Don't be too happy about it. Cablevision's SD and HD quality is vastly inferior to TWC's. They over-compress the signal so much it's almost unwatchable.


----------



## vincentnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *csundbom* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Don't be too happy about it. Cablevision's SD and HD quality is vastly inferior to TWC's. They over-compress the signal so much it's almost unwatchable.




how do u know? u live in manhattan right? have u ever watch anything from cablevision?


----------



## mljohn

I noticed the Titanic "issue" yesterday as well. Also my MOJO is almost unwatchable. The last few days that channel is breaking up every 15-20 sec. Is anyone else having that problem. It's just the one channel ????


----------



## 5w30




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vincentnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> how do u know? u live in manhattan right? have u ever watch anything from cablevision?



Hey Einstein, if you go to the guy's website and read about what he does he's got a point ... from everyday work experience.

And it is a sticking point at CVC right now especially with FiOS breathing down their neck on LI - CVC DOES compress mightily and it shows.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mljohn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Also my MOJO is almost unwatchable

















Sorry to hear that...but seriously... I had it on last night (1AM give or take) for the first time in a while and it was fine.


----------



## TMSKILZ

I have enjoyed TWC cable & Internet service. Of course it had it's flaws, but for me, for the most part, it's been excellent & customer service has been good in my few times having to call in with issues or questions.


I of course am waiting for the day FIOS is available in my Queens area. By then I will have upgraded my Home Theatre setup to maybe Pioneers new Elite 1080p 60 '' Plasma coming out in Sept & a new HDMI 1.3 AVR, maybe from Newcastle, seen one coming out soon with 6 HDMI connectors on it. Maybe i'll pickup a Combo (Blu-Ray/HD-DVD) player coming out later this year as well.


----------



## csundbom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TMSKILZ* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have enjoyed TWC cable & Internet service. Of course it had it's flaws, but for me, for the most part, it's been excellent & customer service has been good in my few times having to call in with issues or questions.



I have to agree that both the television and internet service have been working very well, with good to great PQ. It's miles better than any satellite provider, Cablevision or Comcast (our local competition).


Customer service leave some to be desired, however. Luckily I live right next to the 23rd street office, so I can always get a box swapped or talk to someone in person easily.


----------



## Zytos

Hi guys, I just found this thread... sorry if this was asked and answered already:


I have TWC digital cable in Morningside Heights. I pay for ESPN HD (will cancel the extra charge when it becomes free). My TV is hooked up to my 8300 via HDMI. Sometimes, ESPN HD does not come in at all (gray solid screen). Often before this happens, the picture becomes garbled.


I think this may be a handshaking issue. Any advice?


Thanks.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zytos* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi guys, I just found this thread... sorry if this was asked and answered already:
> 
> 
> I have TWC digital cable in Morningside Heights. I pay for ESPN HD (will cancel the extra charge when it becomes free). My TV is hooked up to my 8300 via HDMI. Sometimes, ESPN HD does not come in at all (gray solid screen). Often before this happens, the picture becomes garbled.
> 
> 
> I think this may be a handshaking issue. Any advice?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



No problem. You'll continue to see a gray screen on ESPN until it's national coverage of tonite's Yankee game is over. That's just the way it is, -sometimes-, when ESPN and a local carrier (YES HD) are doing the same game.


----------



## manhattan12345

Riverside guy: I've had the TWC triple package for about 3 years and I seriously have never had any major phone/cable/Internet outages. I'm in the Yorkville area (low 90's off 2nd Ave) so maybe I've just been lucky. The only problems I've really ever experienced have been system-wide problems, like they were having with the new movies on-demand channel a month or so ago - but that actually worked out to my benefit. I was doing that deal TWC was offering where if you ordered 3 OD movies, the 3rd would only cost a penny. The problem happened in the middle of one of them ("Black Dahlia"). I was actually able to watch it just fine with a couple of reboots but when I called to complain they removed it from my bill, so I was able to end up ordering another movie and so got 4 for the price of 2 and a penny.


And I know some of you guys refuse to watch anything other than HD, but I have all the movie stations, and, while I obviously prefer to see something in HD, I will still watch the movie stations OD feeds or the various feeds of HBO, Cin, Show, TMC, Starz. It seems silly to waste all those movies being broadcast if there's nothing on HD I want to see.


On the Caller ID issue: someone else noted the Caller ID tutorial on ch. 100 is not supposed to be up there, so that's why I was initally confused about not being able to set it up.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I did say that I had only observed it working on Samsung and Sony LCD displays (and that it could depend on exactly what TV you have). Trying to puzzle HOW this works gave me a headache! It's quite clear that at some level, there IS 2 way communication between the display and the STB; the STB thinks it should send 4:3, but for some reason, on HD channels, it sends 16:9. I have always tried to state that there's always more than one piece of hardware in the chain and we should thus look to all of it, even though there COULD be cases where one does ignore the other.
> 
> 
> Example, my "old" trick to get black sidebars had me set the 8300 to send 4:3 STRETCH to the display. On the TV, I set SD to 4:3. The TV took that 4:3 stretched content and horizontally squeezed it into the 4:3 area. Bingo, correct aspect ratio and black sidebars.



Thanks, R-G for this suggestion. I finally got around to trying it last night, and not only did it work like a charm (on my Sony), but it seems to me that the SD picture is much sharper when I run it this way. Not sure exactly why, but it seems to be a tangible improvement!


Scott


----------



## csundbom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks, R-G for this suggestion. I finally got around to trying it last night, and not only did it work like a charm (on my Sony), but it seems to me that the SD picture is much sharper when I run it this way. Not sure exactly why, but it seems to be a tangible improvement!
> 
> Scott



It should be! "Stretch" for 480i/480p passes through the signal unmolested. "Sidebar" actually re-scales the image horizontally to make room for the gray sidebars. 480i/480p is 720x480 pixelwise, and to make room for the sidebars the box will have to squish the picture together first (throwing away data and creating scaling artifacts).


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *csundbom* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It should be! "Stretch" for 480i/480p passes through the signal unmolested. "Sidebar" actually re-scales the image horizontally to make room for the gray sidebars. 480i/480p is 720x480 pixelwise, and to make room for the sidebars the box will have to squish the picture together first (throwing away data and creating scaling artifacts).



Makes a lot of sense.


More people should try this!


Scott


----------



## Zytos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No problem. You'll continue to see a gray screen on ESPN until it's national coverage of tonite's Yankee game is over. That's just the way it is, -sometimes-, when ESPN and a local carrier (YES HD) are doing the same game.



Ahhh, I see. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *csundbom* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It should be! "Stretch" for 480i/480p passes through the signal unmolested. "Sidebar" actually re-scales the image horizontally to make room for the gray sidebars. 480i/480p is 720x480 pixelwise, and to make room for the sidebars the box will have to squish the picture together first (throwing away data and creating scaling artifacts).



I'm sorry. I don't think i understand exactly how this is supposed to work. Could a patient person please explain to me what exactly is done via the TWC remote (for ex, am i going to the advance SETTINGS, or am i using the # thingie on the remote for any of this?), and WHAT is supposed to be done (if anything) to the HDTV settings on my Pioneer plasma display?? Because i don't see any way of changing the display's look on the Pioneer.


The way i have it now, i have NO BLACK BARS whatsoever on the non-HD channels. And no matter what i do, i can't seem to get them back. Do i =want= them?? However, i DO have the black bars on the non-hi-def stuff currently on the TV, like the CBS Evening News. I need someone to break this down, step by step, in as simple a form as possible. Thanks in advance for your patience.


----------



## mikeM1

And let me add that, when i use the "#" thing on the remote to "stretch" the 4:3 image, it magnifies things, so that i LOSE INFORMATION that's towards the bottom of the screen (like on NY1 News). I assume that's NOT what you guys were talking about when you said to stretch 4:3, because *that* SUCKS.


----------



## csundbom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> And let me add that, when i use the "#" thing on the remote to "stretch" the 4:3 image, it magnifies things, so that i LOSE INFORMATION that's towards the bottom of the screen (like on NY1 News). I assume that's NOT what you guys were talking about when you said to stretch 4:3, because *that* SUCKS.



I'll take a stab at it.


Assumptions:


1. The Cable Box will output the native resolution of each program, no up/down or cross-conversions. This is to prevent additional scaling steps.

2. All scaling, stretching or aspect ratio correction will be done by the display, in your case your Pioneer.


Steps:


1. Make sure 480i, 720p and 1080i are enabled as output resolutions. Remote keys: MENU->A->Output Formats. Check 480i, 720p and 1080i, uncheck 480p.

2. Set aspect ratio to 16:9 in Cable box. Remote keys: MENU->A->Aspect Ratio. Select "Widescreen (16:9), Stretch 4:3 Picture". You may need to do this for both HD and SD channels to make sure it sticks.


Now the cable box will operate in native mode without converting the signal. Stay away from the "#" button on the TWC remote, you will never need to use it.


On the Pioneer, use "Full" aspect ratio for HD programming and "4x3" or "Wide" for SD programming. "4x3" should get you black sidebars unless your Pioneer inserts gray ones. "Wide" will do a progressive stretch of SD content to prevent burn-in.


Best of luck.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *csundbom* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'll take a stab at it.
> 
> 
> Assumptions:
> 
> 
> 1. The Cable Box will output the native resolution of each program, no up/down or cross-conversions. This is to prevent additional scaling steps.
> 
> 2. All scaling, stretching or aspect ratio correction will be done by the display, in your case your Pioneer.
> 
> 
> Steps:
> 
> 
> 1. Make sure 480i, 720p and 1080i are enabled as output resolutions. Remote keys: MENU->A->Output Formats. Check 480i, 720p and 1080i, uncheck 480p.
> 
> 2. Set aspect ratio to 16:9 in Cable box. Remote keys: MENU->A->Aspect Ratio. Select "Widescreen (16:9), Stretch 4:3 Picture". You may need to do this for both HD and SD channels to make sure it sticks.
> 
> 
> Now the cable box will operate in native mode without converting the signal. Stay away from the "#" button on the TWC remote, you will never need to use it.
> 
> 
> On the Pioneer, use "Full" aspect ratio for HD programming and "4x3" or "Wide" for SD programming. "4x3" should get you black sidebars unless your Pioneer inserts gray ones. "Wide" will do a progressive stretch of SD content to prevent burn-in.
> 
> 
> Best of luck.



Excellent, thank you SO MUCH for helping me out. I did exactly what you instructed me to do, including accessing the appropriate "Full" and "Wide" settings on the Pioneer display. But i noticed a couple things that are confusing me, now...do i WANT the sidebars on the 4:3 content? Because, when i followed your directions on the HD channel FIRST, and then switched to an SD channel (as you advised) there WERE sidebars...GREY sidebars, which, as you suggest, are probably put in there by Pioneer. BUT when i went BACK to Settings, while on the SD station, and put in "Stretch 4:3 Picture", there went the sidebars. So now, there are NO sidebars, let alone the BLACK ones. So, is this the optimal setting?


Again, i appreciate your help.


----------



## csundbom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Excellent, thank you SO MUCH for helping me out. I did exactly what you instructed me to do, including accessing the appropriate "Full" and "Wide" settings on the Pioneer display. But i noticed a couple things that are confusing me, now...do i WANT the sidebars on the 4:3 content? Because, when i followed your directions on the HD channel FIRST, and then switched to an SD channel (as you advised) there WERE sidebars...GREY sidebars, which, as you suggest, are probably put in there by Pioneer. BUT when i went BACK to Settings, while on the SD station, and put in "Stretch 4:3 Picture", there went the sidebars. So now, there are NO sidebars, let alone the BLACK ones. So, is this the optimal setting?
> 
> 
> Again, i appreciate your help.



Looks like you're getting there. The software in the cable box is a little buggy, so sometimes you have to make the change on both SD and HD channels for it to take effect. I usually switch back and from between HDNet and NY1 a couple of times after I make the change to make sure it took OK. Assuming you Pio is set to "Full" aspect ratio you will have full-screen display of both SD and HD now, no bars at all. However, SD people will look kinda wide, I suspect. Use the aspect ratio button (Wide button?) to select either "4x3" (should give you black side bars) or "Wide" (progressive stretch that should keep people in the center of the picture looking ok).


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *csundbom* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Looks like you're getting there. The software in the cable box is a little buggy, so sometimes you have to make the change on both SD and HD channels for it to take effect. I usually switch back and from between HDNet and NY1 a couple of times after I make the change to make sure it took OK. Assuming you Pio is set to "Full" aspect ratio you will have full-screen display of both SD and HD now, no bars at all. However, SD people will look kinda wide, I suspect. Use the aspect ratio button (Wide button?) to select either "4x3" (should give you black side bars) or "Wide" (progressive stretch that should keep people in the center of the picture looking ok).



I saw your reply this morning, JUST as i was leaving for work, so i couldn't respond then. On the SD/4x3 side of things, if i select "Wide", i =lose= the info on the bottom of the screen, which is not acceptable. If i choose "4x3", Pioneer puts a very weird sidebar in there, kinda looks like a broken/cracked mirror, with the edges of the image reflected TWICE, which is ULTRA ANNOYING. My only other choice is to go with "FULL"...which DOES stretch the image in SD...and that seems to be the best of a bad SD 4:3 situation, unless i'm doing something wrong.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I saw your reply this morning, JUST as i was leaving for work, so i couldn't respond then. On the SD/4x3 side of things, if i select "Wide", i =lose= the info on the bottom of the screen, which is not acceptable. If i choose "4x3", Pioneer puts a very weird sidebar in there, kinda looks like a broken/cracked mirror, with the edges of the image reflected TWICE, which is ULTRA ANNOYING. My only other choice is to go with "FULL"...which DOES stretch the image in SD...and that seems to be the best of a bad SD 4:3 situation, unless i'm doing something wrong.



My Sony just squeezes the 4:3 picture, leaving black bars on the left/right of the screen -- exactly the way I want it!


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My Sony just squeezes the 4:3 picture, leaving black bars on the left/right of the screen -- exactly the way I want it!



then you are the lucky one. because, when i use the remote on the *8300* to set the sidebars, they are still coming in in GREY, for the most part.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *manhattan12345* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Riverside guy: I've had the TWC triple package for about 3 years and I seriously have never had any major phone/cable/Internet outages. I'm in the Yorkville area (low 90's off 2nd Ave) so maybe I've just been lucky.



Indeed I had a few others say they've never had a moment's downtime. As I tried to say, some of the outages happened only to me (like when they came to terminate a moving away neighbor and cut my lines, then took 5 days to get me back up and connected) and some with a wider reach (almost the entire west side, from 83rd to 108th was out for 2 1/2 days, then when it came back my "modem" was fried). I was only posting this as some data points for those thinking about their VOIP service.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

I am fairly sure that the gray sidebars are created by TW (I'd guess the way they have the 8300 configured). My previous "trick" to get back ones was to set any SD channel to "4:3 Stretch." Which I refuse to watch like that. I then set my Samsung to 4:3 for ANY SD channel. So the SD picture came from the 8300 stretched, but when it hit the TV, the TV being set for 4:3 somehow horizontally squeezed the image. The result was NO distortion and black sidebars. BUT, it "fell out of" that setting frequently. AND the guide ended up being horizontally squeezed INSIDE that 4:3 box.


Then came the suggestion to set the 8300 to 4:3 for primary. Made NO logical sense to me, I could NOT puzzle out exactly how it did what it ended up doing. BUT it doesn't "fall out of" this setting, and the guide on SD channels runs the full width (not squeezed). Can't say I noticed it being sharper as Scott has, but now that CBS is NOT using gray sidebars on it's HD channel, I NEVER see gray.


To reiterate, I can only assure y'all this works on Sony & Samsung LCDs.


BTW, per previous postings, I got my bill and there was a second page about al the 6/14 changes. Must say I'm aghast that instead of reducing the cost for the HDXtra tier having now lost 2 of it's HD channels, adding a bunch of SD channels is totally bogus. It is SUPPOSED to be a pay extra tier for additional HD channels, not a bunch of SD channels.


MY problem is that I DO watch a bunch of stuff on the 2 HDNets and Mojo. I mean, did ANYONE see that tour of the ISS in HD?


----------



## mikeM1

Then came the suggestion to set the 8300 to 4:3 for primary. Made NO logical sense to me, I could NOT puzzle out exactly how it did what it ended up doing. BUT it doesn't "fall out of" this setting, and the guide on SD channels runs the full width (not squeezed). Can't say I noticed it being sharper as Scott has, but now that CBS is NOT using gray sidebars on it's HD channel, I NEVER see gray.


To reiterate, I can only assure y'all this works on Sony & Samsung LCDs.

==============================================


Riv Guy, I'm not following you here. What do you mean by, "set the 8300 to 4:3 for primary"? What does *primary* mean?? Is that the Aspect Ratio setting that we access via the remote?? And what guide on SD channels are you referring to? Thanks!


----------



## mikeM1

After doing some more "fiddling", i have a decent-looking stretch image, with NO sidebars on the 4:3. if i go into Settings and set it to sidebar 4:3, the sidebars come back in GREY. On my Pioneer, that seems to be my only two viable options. And THIS time, i have the image on the Pioneer side set to "Wide", and i'm getting all the information on the bottom. This is kinda like working on a combination lock, trying to get the perfect combination.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> After doing some more "fiddling", i have a decent-looking stretch image, with NO sidebars on the 4:3. if i go into Settings and set it to sidebar 4:3, the sidebars come back in GREY. On my Pioneer, that seems to be my only two viable options. And THIS time, i have the image on the Pioneer side set to "Wide", and i'm getting all the information on the bottom. This is kinda like working on a combination lock, trying to get the perfect combination.



CORRECTION: I'm only getting the complete screen when i put the PIONEER in the "FULL" display....the "Wide" cuts stuff off at the bottom.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> then you are the lucky one. because, when i use the remote on the *8300* to set the sidebars, they are still coming in in GREY, for the most part.



It would seem that you still have your aspect ratio settings wrong in the advanced settings menu. When you have your settings as suggested by Riverside_Guy's method, it will be impossible to get grey bars out of the 3800. It's either "full screen" displayed, zoomed (where it cuts of part of the picture), or stretched (also cutting off part of the picture).


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> BTW, per previous postings, I got my bill



Did anyone else notice how late TWC sent out their bill this month? I didn't recieve mine until 6/2, with a due date of 6/14! I've never heard of any utility or other company sending out a bill with less then 30 days of lead time, much less 12 days.


The bill was interestingly dated 5/24.


This tells me that they intentionally held the bills in the hope that people would miss the deadline and they could collect lots of late fees.....


I usually pay all of my bills together on the 1st of the month, but when I was looking for the June TWC bill, it was nowhere to be found and then it showed up the following day....


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It would seem that you still have your aspect ratio settings wrong in the advanced settings menu. When you have your settings as suggested by Riverside_Guy's method, it will be impossible to get grey bars out of the 3800. It's either "full screen" displayed, zoomed (where it cuts of part of the picture), or stretched (also cutting off part of the picture).



Mmmm, not really.


"Primary" means the setting on the left, the one on the right is the "other" or secondary one. Normally, logic says to set it for 16:9 on the 8300. The trick is to set it to 4:3, NOT 16:9.. Which means that the secondary (one on the right) is set for 16:9.


Yes one CAN induce distorted pictures. Keep the 8300 set to "Normal" (I think it's the # button on the remote). But normally you should NOT get a distorted image (which is why I'm a bit confused by what you said).


Like I said, you can NOT set these kinds on things on the STB without considering how the TV is set. The 2 very much CAN interact with each other. I NEVER, EVER watch anything distorted. The ONLY time I use ANY distortion is I use the TV's Zoom function on SD channels that show 16:9 letterboxed content in their 4:3 image (black bars all 4 sides). Note I said TV, if one tired to use Zoom on the 8300, it would zoom inside the original 4:3 box because my TV is "forcing" SD to go inside such a box.


Conversely, I KNOW it's a mistake, but sometimes on HD channels, they will put their 16:9 inside that 4:3 box. So it comes from it's source as 16:9 with black bars all 4 sides. In this situation, I CAN use the 8300's Zoom function BECAUSE the TV is set for 16:9.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did anyone else notice how late TWC sent out their bill this month? I didn't recieve mine until 6/2, with a due date of 6/14! I've never heard of any utility or other company sending out a bill with less then 30 days of lead time, much less 12 days.
> 
> 
> The bill was interestingly dated 5/24.
> 
> 
> This tells me that they intentionally held the bills in the hope that people would miss the deadline and they could collect lots of late fees.....
> 
> 
> I usually pay all of my bills together on the 1st of the month, but when I was looking for the June TWC bill, it was nowhere to be found and then it showed up the following day....



Oh boy does that ever speak to me... except not TWC but those credit card bandits. 24 hours beyond their "deadline" and you get hit with HUGE late charges. One of my cards is 29, the other 39 bucks! It almost seems I have to call one of these bandits every month... so far I've always got it written off. Yesterday's conversation had me telling them about their statement closing on the 15th, they feel they have a week to actually send it out, but I still get it about the 26th, 27th. Payment is due to them on the 3rd of the next month, I virtually have to initiate payment the day I get the bill. But that wasn't the way I got them to cancel the charges, it was checks sent on the 29th 2 months in a row that one took them 7-8 days to say they got it one time, the other took 2 days. They didn't offer the slightest argument over that, seems clear they KNOW they are holding checks.


As for TWC, I got the bill 2 days ago with a due date of 6/17. THEY are giving me more time to get it paid, AND I've never heard of those 30 or 40 buck late fees (my favorite was a year or two ago I paid a 14 dollar credit card bill 24 hours late and they charged me a 30 buck late fee).


Sorry to rant OT... Scott incited me!


----------



## danav

Riverside_Guy, and anyone else who has eliminated grey bars on a 3250HD or 8300HD, without distortion, could you please give us a summary of your settings, equipment, and results...


For example, here is my summary, but I DO HAVE grey bars, just a format example:


================

STB (SA 3250HD)

-aspect ratio: 16:9 primary + widescreen / 4:3 secondary + sidebars

-# zoom: normal

-ouput: 1080i (I can't actually get it to change!)


TV (Pioneer 23HLV87)

-pic size: Full (all the time, no need to switch for SD/HD)


Results

-SD: 4:3 with grey sidebars (no distortion or cutoff)

-HD: 16:9 or with black bars depending on source (no distortion or cutoff)

-action: no need to change any settings when going from SD to HD

-navigating*: no delay in changing channels (even HD); guide not too slow

================


*with some settings, like enabling more output resolutions, I get major delays/blackouts when switching channels (some people have reported up to 5 seconds); on the Pioneer 3510HD the guide was very slow in HD channels.


----------



## TravKoolBreeze

I just want to confirm, will 451-457 be added as a part of the HD combo pack come 6/14?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TravKoolBreeze* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just want to confirm, will 451-457 be added as a part of the HD combo pack come 6/14?



Yes, remember "combo pack" means DVR Service and HDXtra tier. The irony is that the HDXtra tier was marketed and sold as a tier of HD speciality channels, and as we lose HD channel after HD channel, they add s bunch of SD channels!


----------



## Riverside_Guy

OK, on the 8300 it's Settings/More Setting/Aspect Ratio as:


Standard (4:3)/Letterbox 16:9 picture


Which seems opposite of what you want. Plus, for this trick to work, you MUST enable all resolutions (it will NOT work if you choose the 8300 to scale to 1080 for all content, I have 1080, 720 and 480 enabled there). Picture setting (# key on remote) is "Normal." Trust me, when I first came across this suggestion, I thought the guy was smoking one of those funny cigarettes.


On the TV you will find that settings and terminology differ widely. On Sony, "full" seems to means that no matter what, the screen gets filled. So for the one Sony i adjusted, it was "Normal" not "Full." On my Samsung, it was 16:9 I set when tuned to a HD channel and 4:3 while tuned to a SD channel (one of many reasons I chose Samsung was their terminology seemed much more straightforward).


Black bars ALWAYS. Nothing distorted/strecthed (except TNT which does it from Atlanta).


Now I know that enabling all resolutions can make for long channel changes, Sony is extra bad at this, my Sammie is much faster syncing to the new resolution. So there IS a decision to make, if your display is particularly slow to change resolutions, you may feel the back bars aren't worth it. I feel the additional second or so is just fine to get rid of the bars.


My sister with the Sony doesn't care although she notices it. Being a girl, she's just not a dial twirler at all. She wants to see something, she puts it on and leaves it there.


----------



## Newyorker

Anyone else downtown whose cable is out? Mine has been out for hours now.


----------



## realdeal1115

All of a sudden I have these gray bars on my display on the non-hd channels. I have the 8300 DVR. I played around the # key on the remote but it just makes the picture look worse. I've never had this problem before and I've had this setup for a while now. The television is a Toshiba 62MX195.


Did something change overnight? Here's a photo of my screen:











Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *realdeal99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> All of a sudden I have these gray bars on my display on the non-hd channels. I have the 8300 DVR. I played around the # key on the remote but it just makes the picture look worse. I've never had this problem before and I've had this setup for a while now. The television is a Toshiba 62MX195.
> 
> 
> Did something change overnight? Here's a photo of my screen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!



I've had the same situation, too, on the non-hd channels. I think the only solution is to put those 4:3 stations in STRETCH mode, using your cable remote to access the settings. It's not a great solution by ANY means, but it's better than the grey bar annoyance.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *danav* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Riverside_Guy, and anyone else who has eliminated grey bars on a 3250HD or 8300HD, without distortion, could you please give us a summary of your settings, equipment, and results...
> 
> 
> For example, here is my summary, but I DO HAVE grey bars, just a format example:
> 
> 
> ================
> 
> STB (SA 3250HD)
> 
> -aspect ratio: 16:9 primary + widescreen / 4:3 secondary + sidebars
> 
> -# zoom: normal
> 
> -ouput: 1080i (I can't actually get it to change!)
> 
> 
> TV (Pioneer 23HLV87)
> 
> -pic size: Full (all the time, no need to switch for SD/HD)
> 
> 
> Results
> 
> -SD: 4:3 with grey sidebars (no distortion or cutoff)
> 
> -HD: 16:9 or with black bars depending on source (no distortion or cutoff)
> 
> -action: no need to change any settings when going from SD to HD
> 
> -navigating*: no delay in changing channels (even HD); guide not too slow
> 
> ================
> 
> 
> *with some settings, like enabling more output resolutions, I get major delays/blackouts when switching channels (some people have reported up to 5 seconds); on the Pioneer 3510HD the guide was very slow in HD channels.




Danav, Here are my settings, the only time I get bars is HD shows that are SD and don't want to be strectched, everything is stretched, but doesn't have the stretched look that many have complained about.

STB (SA 8300HD & 3250HD)

Setting / More settings

-aspect ratio: 16:9 widescreen / 4:3 stretched


-ouput formats: 480p /720p /1080i (I let the TV do the conversion)


TV (Sony 40XBR2)

Wide area: Full

4:3 default Full

Display Area:Full pixel (HD only)


Results

-SD: 4:3 stretched evenly no distortion with reg programing, but spots leave something to be desired but almostr every sport has a corresponding HD channels so watch it there.

-HD: 16:9 black bars on only pure 4:3 shows that for some reason are able to aviod the stretch but are seen with black not grey bars.

-action: Same as yours. Oncce you find settings you like, changing settings will stop.

-navigating*: If you set up this way you will get a delay in changing because the TV is converting the signal not the STB to the proper display res. It is on you to determine which component gives you the better PQ, the TV or STB. Channel guide pops right up with no delay on all channels.


----------



## mikeM1

i just noticed: in the COMPONENT video mode, there's NO grey bars on my SD stations, but...in HDMI mode, there *ARE* grey bars on the SD stations.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've had the same situation, too, on the non-hd channels. I think the only solution is to put those 4:3 stations in STRETCH mode, using your cable remote to access the settings. It's not a great solution by ANY means, but it's better than the grey bar annoyance.



Really deal and mike, what channel if not all of them? Also a flaw in the remote is you can change everything with out noticing with that dam # buttom. Many people have written or talked to me private about what happened and it ended up being an easy fix by just pressing it again. It depends on your TV but if you look at the settings above that should work to get rid of those grey bars for you guys.



Edit: Deal: The Toshiba's have been known to have a good scaler, so a stretched SD PQ should really look good. These aren't the TV's of old. Stretch isn't a crime any more. It can be a pleasure to watch. You have these great TV's you should be seeing the whole screen. Also for both of you make sure you have the TV on WIDESCREEN not standard this is the biggest cause of any grey bars on any technologies TV's.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i just noticed: in the COMPONENT video mode, there's NO grey bars on my SD stations, but...in HDMI mode, there *ARE* grey bars on the SD stations.



Becareful Mike, Depending how old your TV is you might have individual input settings. In other words the settings you have for component might be different then the ones you have for HDMI. Just a little change might solve that bar issue with HDMI.

Which TV do you have?


----------



## TheDaveMan

Have people been getting any kind of compensation from TWC for the removal of channels from HDXtra, and what's the best way to get them to give it to you?


Does anyone know when they're going to have STBs with more than 20 hours of HD capacity in Manhattan?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheDaveMan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Have people been getting any kind of compensation from TWC for the removal of channels from HDXtra, and what's the best way to get them to give it to you?
> 
> 
> Does anyone know when they're going to have STBs with more than 20 hours of HD capacity in Manhattan?



Get this... everyone who had HDXtra lost InHD2 in January. 200 miles from me, in upstate NY they also had ESPN HD moved to the regular digital tier. THEY got compensated with a free full year of Showtime, including it's HD channel. WE get the shaft. They KEEP ESPN HD on HDXtra, only moving it this week. AND they add in a bunch of SD sports channels to that tier that is SUPPOSED to be about ALL HD content. AND they can claim they "owe" us nothing because they added those channels. I don't KNOW this, but I'd put money those upstate folks also got the SD sports channel as well.


My "issue" is that HDXtra carries the 2 HDNets and MOJO. I LIKE those 3 channels, I watch them. At 5 bucks extra (combo lack) they are priced pretty much like a premium after the first 2 (each one after 2 is 5 bucks extra). Dropping them is in my heart, but my brain thinks cutting off my nose to spit my face isn't the smartest move... see the conundrum?


Normally there shouldn't be a need for a larger internal drive as the hardware is ready for external storage (i.e. it has a separate SATA controller for an external drive along with a eSATA connector). The problem is that they seem incapable to delivering reasonable software support for it, so we are awash in what drive, what enclosure, etc. do or don't work.


----------



## TheDaveMan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Get this... everyone who had HDXtra lost InHD2 in January. 200 miles from me, in upstate NY they also had ESPN HD moved to the regular digital tier. THEY got compensated with a free full year of Showtime, including it's HD channel. WE get the shaft. They KEEP ESPN HD on HDXtra, only moving it this week. AND they add in a bunch of SD sports channels to that tier that is SUPPOSED to be about ALL HD content. AND they can claim they "owe" us nothing because they added those channels. I don't KNOW this, but I'd put money those upstate folks also got the SD sports channel as well.
> 
> 
> My "issue" is that HDXtra carries the 2 HDNets and MOJO. I LIKE those 3 channels, I watch them. At 5 bucks extra (combo lack) they are priced pretty much like a premium after the first 2 (each one after 2 is 5 bucks extra). Dropping them is in my heart, but my brain thinks cutting off my nose to spit my face isn't the smartest move... see the conundrum?
> 
> 
> Normally there shouldn't be a need for a larger internal drive as the hardware is ready for external storage (i.e. it has a separate SATA controller for an external drive along with a eSATA connector). The problem is that they seem incapable to delivering reasonable software support for it, so we are awash in what drive, what enclosure, etc. do or don't work.



I totally agree about the channels, but has anyone tried to call and complain and gotten anything out if it, or do they just say tough luck?


And it would be really nice if they would provide more adequate storage space without making us go to a lot of trouble and expense....


----------



## neneloco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've had the same situation, too, on the non-hd channels. I think the only solution is to put those 4:3 stations in STRETCH mode, using your cable remote to access the settings. It's not a great solution by ANY means, but it's better than the grey bar annoyance.



Use what Riverside Guy says to do:


HAve the cable box aspect be set to 4:3/letterbox (do this when viewing SD channel)


once u set that up u might have to change the channel for it to lock on the screen.


the HD channels should still be at 16:9 when u go to it and do info from tv.


if needed ur tv should have settings for full, wide mode, panoramic, etc. change these to suit ur needs for SD.


I have sony kdsa60a2020 and have HDMI with black bars as a result. No more grey bars.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Becareful Mike, Depending how old your TV is you might have individual input settings. In other words the settings you have for component might be different then the ones you have for HDMI. Just a little change might solve that bar issue with HDMI.
> 
> Which TV do you have?



It's a Pioneer plasma, model 4340. I got it about 3 yrs ago. If it has individual input settings, i'm not aware of it.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *neneloco* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Use what Riverside Guy says to do:
> 
> 
> HAve the cable box aspect be set to 4:3/letterbox (do this when viewing SD channel)
> 
> 
> once u set that up u might have to change the channel for it to lock on the screen.
> 
> 
> the HD channels should still be at 16:9 when u go to it and do info from tv.
> 
> 
> if needed ur tv should have settings for full, wide mode, panoramic, etc. change these to suit ur needs for SD.
> 
> 
> I have sony kdsa60a2020 and have HDMI with black bars as a result. No more grey bars.



OK, i give up....it's not worth going crazy over the freakin' grey sidebars. I've tried EVERY COMBO known to man, and suggested by you guys, and, the only way i can get rid of the grey sidebars on MY screen in SD mode is to put it in 4:3 stretch. IF there's sidebars in this mode, they are grey. If there's sidebars in the HD mode, those are BLACK. I'm getting dizzy.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Sorry Mike, but I'm pretty sure I kept saying that there is an interaction between the TV and the 8300 and that some combos just might not work the same way as I know Sony & Samsung seem to so.


But I CAN explain something... while not 100% sure 100% of the time, HD channels (almost) always send out a "true" 16:9 image. If they run 4:3 ads, the black bars ARE added by that channel. I seem to recall that CBS HD used to use gray, but don't any longer. When they DID use gray, it was impossible to change them to black. Far as I can tell, on SD channels, it's TWC putting in the gray sidebars.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sorry Mike, but I'm pretty sure I kept saying that there is an interaction between the TV and the 8300 and that some combos just might not work the same way as I know Sony & Samsung seem to so.
> 
> 
> But I CAN explain something... while not 100% sure 100% of the time, HD channels (almost) always send out a "true" 16:9 image. If they run 4:3 ads, the black bars ARE added by that channel. I seem to recall that CBS HD used to use gray, but don't any longer. When they DID use gray, it was impossible to change them to black. Far as I can tell, on SD channels, it's TWC putting in the gray sidebars.



Well, it's not even TWC putting in the gray bars -- it's the 3800HD that's putting in the sidebars on SD (and only SD) channels.


----------



## umpnator

Hi - Bringing this over from a different thread. No reply there. Maybe someone here knows?


Thanks



[/quote]Good morning All


I did a fairly quick search of the thread to see if anyone encountered this situation before. To summarize, I bought a new component stand and had to disconnect my setup. When I plugged in my 8300HD I noticed now that the LED display no longer shows the resolution. Before, it would display 1080i or 720p or 481i depending on what station I was tuned to. Now it's blank on top. when I'm on an HD station it no longer displays the HDTV indicator either. I think I recollect an indicator that said Auto on the display as well. that is no longer present. I searched through the settings on the box but can not find anything that would activate this feature. When I look at my output formats they are set from 1080i thru 480i.


Any idea if this is a box malfunction or an additional setting I can no longer find. When I hooked up the box originally, the display showed all the info from the get go.


Thanks in advance,

Frank

8300HD - Passport software

Time Warner Cable - Staten Island, NY

Sony KV-36HS510


----------



## eljeffreynyc

Got my bill yesterday (Queens) and it says the HD package will drop to $1.95 seems like it might be worth keeping now. Was anyone aware of this?


----------



## TMSKILZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eljeffreynyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Got my bill yesterday (Queens) and it says the HD package will drop to $1.95 seems like it might be worth keeping now. Was anyone aware of this?



I believe I saw that too on my bill. Only makes sense since there's only about 3 CH's there now.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eljeffreynyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Got my bill yesterday (Queens) and it says the HD package will drop to $1.95 seems like it might be worth keeping now. Was anyone aware of this?



Its dropping BY $1.95 - not TO $1.95...


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sorry Mike, but I'm pretty sure I kept saying that there is an interaction between the TV and the 8300 and that some combos just might not work the same way as I know Sony & Samsung seem to so.
> 
> 
> But I CAN explain something... while not 100% sure 100% of the time, HD channels (almost) always send out a "true" 16:9 image. If they run 4:3 ads, the black bars ARE added by that channel. I seem to recall that CBS HD used to use gray, but don't any longer. When they DID use gray, it was impossible to change them to black. Far as I can tell, on SD channels, it's TWC putting in the gray sidebars.



Thanks, Riv....no problem. The way you're describing it in paragraph 2 is exactly how i'm seeing it now. MEANWHILE, i'm counting the days till ESPN2 HD.


----------



## manhattan12345

Hi all, I don't know if I've seen this posted here yet. It was in one of my trade pubs today (I'm in the programming end, not the tech end, as you could probably tell from any of my previous posts.) It will be interesting to see if we get them, considering the shared corporate ownership.

*HBO to Offer All Channels in High-Def*

_By Stephanie Robbins_


HBO will make all 26 feeds of its HBO and Cinemax multiplex channels available in high definition, HBO CEO and Chairman Bill Nelson announced Tuesday.


"We have a long history of firsts in technology: satellite, multiplex and SVOD," Mr. Nelson said. "Such a commitment reinforces our tradition of giving our customers the best programming when they want it and how they want it."


With the launch of HBO HDTV in 1999 and Cinemax HDTV in 2003, HBO was the first national cable network to offer high-def feeds.


The network's all-digital multiplex packages include:


HBO (East/West)

HBO2 (East/West)

HBO Signature (East/West)

HBO Comedy (East/West)

HBO Family (East/West)

HBO Zone (East/West)

HBO Latino (East/West)

Cinemax (East/West)

MoreMAX (East/West)

ActionMAX (East/West)

ThrillerMAX (East/West)

WMAX (East)

@MAX (East)

5StarMAX (East)

OuterMAX. (East)

Tags:

Cinemax, HBO, HD


----------



## mikeM1

That sounds wonderful, all those movie channels supposedly in HD. But the question has to be, WHEN?? AND, since we KNOW where the real HD stations are located, if those movie channels aren't in the 700 band, they're NOT going to be in HD. Bottom line: i'll believe it if/when i see it.


----------



## manhattan12345




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That sounds wonderful, all those movie channels supposedly in HD. But the question has to be, WHEN?? AND, since we KNOW where the real HD stations are located, if those movie channels aren't in the 700 band, they're NOT going to be in HD. Bottom line: i'll believe it if/when i see it.



Yup, that's why I said it will be interesting to see if we get them, considering the shared corporate ownership.


In fact, I doubt we will get too many of them, if _any_, for that matter.


I certainly don't doubt HBO is going to be offering all those channels in HD, but with the NY capacity issue we probably won't get them.


Ironically, HBO and some of the other programmers (including TW-owned CNN and Cartoon and TCM) will be helping the satellite people fulfill their pledge to be carrying 100 HD channels by the end of the year, while we won't get to see them here in TW's home city.


----------



## AndyHDTV

I've added the new HBO & MAX HD Channels to my Negotiations Unknown section here:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...8&page=1&pp=30


----------



## ZMike

*Reorganization* June 14th? Not around here (Midtown, East). My channels are all the same. I checked the Changes web page and noticed that the previously announced reorganization is now missing.


Does anyone have a handle on what's (not) happening here?


-Mike


----------



## cap_167

Weren't we suppose to get ESPN2HD and the HD channels rearranged today?


I checked the twcnyc programming changes page and it's no longer there, did they change their mind on this?


EDIT: Beat me to it ZMIKE


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ZMike* /forum/post/0
> 
> *Reorganization* June 14th? Not around here (Midtown, East). My channels are all the same. I checked the Changes web page and noticed that the previously announced reorganization is now missing.
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a handle on what's (not) happening here?
> 
> 
> -Mike



Why am i =not= surprised?










Hopefully by the time i get back from work, they will have "fixed" the problem.


----------



## AndyHDTV

my HD lineup just changed.


----------



## ZMike

Same here. It looks like recording settings were also changed for all moved channels except HBO.


-Mike


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Its dropping BY $1.95 - not TO $1.95...



Damn, my billing cycles gets me these notices after most everyone else!


Assuming this price reduction REALLY happens (why am I skeptical about what TWC says...), I'll be unhappy it took so long, but happy to FINALLY get a least some semblance of justice.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That sounds wonderful, all those movie channels supposedly in HD. But the question has to be, WHEN?? AND, since we KNOW where the real HD stations are located, if those movie channels aren't in the 700 band, they're NOT going to be in HD. Bottom line: i'll believe it if/when i see it.



Absolutely. TWC needs to announce that they WILL carry them. AND there is an actually scary part... how will pricing be affected. BIG unknown.


Still, I think the announcement said second quarter next year, so we ARE quite a ways out. I think Starz and Discovery said this year...


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cap_167* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Weren't we suppose to get ESPN2HD and the HD channels rearranged today?
> 
> 
> I checked the twcnyc programming changes page and it's no longer there, did they change their mind on this?
> 
> 
> EDIT: Beat me to it ZMIKE



Mine are changed as of now. Midtown West.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ZMike* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Same here. It looks like recording settings were also changed for all moved channels except HBO.
> 
> 
> -Mike



Ah, I was wondering about series recordings I have set up for the channels that were changing. However, I'm in Manhattan North and as of 10:40 AM none of the changes have happened. Just tried a cold boot (when I saw it wasn't implemented around 8 AM I tried the cold boot and no change then either), still no changes, everything is as it was a week ago. Odd, as in the past these things seemed to happen overnight... must be a Manhattan North thing.


NB, NOW it;'s changed... funny, HBO is on 701 AND 780.


----------



## coneyparleg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> my HD lineup just changed.



was espn2 the only new channel, did we not get MHD yet?


----------



## UnnDunn

My lineup changed (SI.) Now to memorize all the new channel numbers.


I'm surprised they didn't have any sort of onscreen notification about this change; I'd imagine if one didn't pay attention to their bill inserts or to the website, they would've woken up this morning and been totally confused.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coneyparleg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> was espn2 the only new channel, did we not get MHD yet?



We are not scheduled to get MHD at this time.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coneyparleg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> was espn2 the only new channel, did we not get MHD yet?



no mhd for us, only SI gets that.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

There IS an issue with HBO HD. Was chatting with a pal out of Manhattan South (I'm in North). I STILL have HBO HD on 701, he doesn't. Matter of fact, I have HBO HD on 701 AND 780. I don't recall them SAYING that it would be this way.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There IS an issue with HBO HD. Was chatting with a pal out of Manhattan South (I'm in North). I STILL have HBO HD on 701, he doesn't. Matter of fact, I have HBO HD on 701 AND 780. I don't recall them SAYING that it would be this way.




Not like its coming in on 2 different frequency channels....


It'll probably be corrected within a day


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's a Pioneer plasma, model 4340. I got it about 3 yrs ago. If it has individual input settings, i'm not aware of it.



Mike I checked your model # and you do have individual settings per input and a pretty nice TV. I am not even a plasma guy and was greatly impressed. I know you are at your wits end from reading some of the post after you responded me. But you do have to make sure you set each input seperately for colors, sound, and image space. I hope this helps. If you have any more questions feel free to PM me.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did anyone else notice how late TWC sent out their bill this month? I didn't recieve mine until 6/2, with a due date of 6/14! I've never heard of any utility or other company sending out a bill with less then 30 days of lead time, much less 12 days.
> 
> 
> The bill was interestingly dated 5/24.
> 
> 
> This tells me that they intentionally held the bills in the hope that people would miss the deadline and they could collect lots of late fees.....
> 
> 
> I usually pay all of my bills together on the 1st of the month, but when I was looking for the June TWC bill, it was nowhere to be found and then it showed up the following day....



Scott all the bills were late this month. If you want a reason just blame the USPS. TWC mailed out the bills during memorial day weekend. Any holiday weekend leads to postal delays. The basically sit on the old crap because the new crap is oveloaded. oOur bill may be sorted, but the mail from the 27th -29th has to get sorted also then sent. I think I got mine on 30th. Just a way of life with the USPS. However Scott in this day and age, we shoule all be paying online or just know when our payments are due with all the payment reminders we can use through the internet.


----------



## HDTV Dude

Did anyone in NYC get ESPN 2HD??? As of 1:00 p.m. today there was no ESPN2 HD on 729 on the upper east side. Just ESPN HD on 728 and YES HD on 730.


----------



## UnnDunn

I have ESPN2 HD on 729 as promised.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eljeffreynyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Got my bill yesterday (Queens) and it says the HD package will drop to $1.95 seems like it might be worth keeping now. Was anyone aware of this?



Read it carefully, I thoiught I was entitled to $1.95 off also until I read further. This is my post trying explain what HDXtra package will look like after tomorrow.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...post10633678 


It basically should say HDSDXtra because we gain a lot of sport channels that are broadcast in SD. However after further review, these extra channels do broadcast live games in HD so there is a hope of some of the games will switch to a HD channel for live games. Babysteps I guess. The trick is one would have to have a (1)sportstier(which if I recall not many TWC subscribers oreder any of these channel) channel and (2)HDextra or (2)HDcombo.

If you do have both enjoy your 1.95 if not, just enjoy the the 10 channel HDXtra package. That has some promise for HD programing. But as of right now these new staions are in SD.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheDaveMan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I totally agree about the channels, but has anyone tried to call and complain and gotten anything out if it, or do they just say tough luck?
> 
> 
> And it would be really nice if they would provide more adequate storage space without making us go to a lot of trouble and expense....



We have complained, asked nicely, and some said SAT might have a new customer. Nothing worked, except the wait till June14th. There were many rumors, but the big hit in the face was when they announced that ESPN2HD is finally here but guess what, it will be "free" with sister channel ESPNHD included on the basic service. We all thought that HDXtra will be the home for those 2 channels. I am with you and River. The three remaining channels are worth the $5 (if you divide the HDcombo that way), they do show some of the most amazing HDPQ. Discovery will always be on top but Mr. Cuban knows his HD and has out performed the other stations. If you look my research/predictions, the extra channels might show live shows in HD. TWC is slow to tell subscribers their plans but it does seem like this move will add some more HD in our lives.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Nutty, the post you referenced was about channels, not pricing. There is NO information about HDXtra on the TWC site other than what it costs. Even the supposed SD channels that HAD been listed on the programming changes page are gone.


Under what circumstances would we NOT get the $1.95 reduction?


Me homies need to carefully check their "series" (and future) recordings. Took a look at mine, the problems I spotted were HBO being set to 701 (truth be told, nobody knows if that will magically changed to 780 whenever they get around to closing 701 off in Manhattan North). Saw something I had set for SHO get charged to 779, that's cool. Oh boy, there were several things set for HDNet; PROBLEM it still carries 724 as the channel number.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *manhattan12345* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi all, I don't know if I've seen this posted here yet. It was in one of my trade pubs today (I'm in the programming end, not the tech end, as you could probably tell from any of my previous posts.) It will be interesting to see if we get them, considering the shared corporate ownership.
> 
> *HBO to Offer All Channels in High-Def*
> 
> _By Stephanie Robbins_
> 
> 
> HBO will make all 26 feeds of its HBO and Cinemax multiplex channels available in high definition, HBO CEO and Chairman Bill Nelson announced Tuesday.
> 
> 
> "We have a long history of firsts in technology: satellite, multiplex and SVOD," Mr. Nelson said. "Such a commitment reinforces our tradition of giving our customers the best programming when they want it and how they want it."
> 
> 
> With the launch of HBO HDTV in 1999 and Cinemax HDTV in 2003, HBO was the first national cable network to offer high-def feeds.
> 
> 
> The network's all-digital multiplex packages include:
> 
> 
> HBO (East/West)
> 
> HBO2 (East/West)
> 
> HBO Signature (East/West)
> 
> HBO Comedy (East/West)
> 
> HBO Family (East/West)
> 
> HBO Zone (East/West)
> 
> HBO Latino (East/West)
> 
> Cinemax (East/West)
> 
> MoreMAX (East/West)
> 
> ActionMAX (East/West)
> 
> ThrillerMAX (East/West)
> 
> WMAX (East)
> 
> @MAX (East)
> 
> 5StarMAX (East)
> 
> OuterMAX. (East)
> 
> Tags:
> 
> Cinemax, HBO, HD



This is good news to everyone. Now we know HBO is broadcasting all their stations in HD. This in turn might make our SD PQ for all HBO shows better. If you have a quality feed going to the Cable company they (in theory) should be able to convert the the picture to a better quality 480p then what we get now. Right now my HBO comes out very good, but if they are able to do the above, The viewing experience would be great.


The way I interpreted the article is HBO is going HD only, meaning SD is out. I hope that is what they are doing because this will give a big bump in viewers at a time when they need it.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Nutty, the post you referenced was about channels, not pricing. There is NO information about HDXtra on the TWC site other than what it costs. Even the supposed SD channels that HAD been listed on the programming changes page are gone.
> 
> 
> Under what circumstances would we NOT get the $1.95 reduction?
> 
> 
> Me homies need to carefully check their "series" (and future) recordings. Took a look at mine, the problems I spotted were HBO being set to 701 (truth be told, nobody knows if that will magically changed to 780 whenever they get around to closing 701 off in Manhattan North). Saw something I had set for SHO get charged to 779, that's cool. Oh boy, there were several things set for HDNet; PROBLEM it still carries 724 as the channel number.



River this was on the bill, basically they made it seem like everyone will be gettiing the $1.95, but there is only one set of subscribers that gets you the money like I said above.


HDCOMBO & a sport tier or

HDXtra & a sport tier, both of these sets are mentioned in the link above.

This is how they get our hopes up then take it away, How many of you guys actually have any of the sport tiers? I know I don't.

All those Sport tiers are now added as part of the HDXtra package, however all those channels are in the 400 level(non-HD).


If we have HDXtra or HDCombo the only thing we gain is 7 new non-HD channels.


----------



## partyflavor

Well, this whole switcheroo has not worked out for the best for all of us. I am among that select group of subscribers who are paying for a package that TWC does not technically offer any more: the $104 triple play "intro" pak. I added on HDxtra and I had a pretty good package for a good price since I really don't ever watch the SD channels. Last year, they took a swing at us when they made YEShd a dedicated channel. Prior to that moment, they would turn it on for us to enjoy. At least, I still had ESPN in the HDxtra tier.


I had held out hopes that today would lead to good fortune, but alas, it did not. It seems that TWC has finally painted me into a corner where I have to learn to adjust to life without ESPN or pay an additional $10 a month to the Empire. Thankfully, I still have Discovery HD. Last time I tried to "upgrade" to the starter pak, they removed Discovery from my channels, so I got them to put me back on the same package. I guess I could pay the additional $10 a month, but I'm afraid to do it because they'll probably turn on ESPN and ESPN2 but turn off Discovery HD unless I pay the additional $25 a month. This sucks. I already pay them way more than I ever cared to. Maybe it's a good time to invest in a Blu-ray or HD-DVD player, a netflix subscription, and just cancel the cable tv service until there is another option or an option specifically catered to those who watch HDtv. I hate paying for 140+ channels that I can't watch, just to have 25 channels that I can.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Read it carefully, I thoiught I was entitled to $1.95 off also until I read further. This is my post trying explain what HDXtra package will look like after tomorrow.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...post10633678
> 
> 
> It basically should say HDSDXtra because we gain a lot of sport channels that are broadcast in SD. However after further review, these extra channels do broadcast live games in HD so there is a hope of some of the games will switch to a HD channel for live games. Babysteps I guess. The trick is one would have to have a (1)sportstier(which if I recall not many TWC subscribers oreder any of these channel) channel and (2)HDextra or (2)HDcombo.
> 
> If you do have both enjoy your 1.95 if not, just enjoy the the 10 channel HDXtra package. That has some promise for HD programing. But as of right now these new staions are in SD.



Channels will not switch to HD.


Some are starting a corresponding 24/7 HD channel soon, but no announcement yet if TWC will carry them


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *partyflavor* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, this whole switcheroo has not worked out for the best for all of us. I am among that select group of subscribers who are paying for a package that TWC does not technically offer any more: the $104 triple play "intro" pak. I added on HDxtra and I had a pretty good package for a good price since I really don't ever watch the SD channels. Last year, they took a swing at us when they made YEShd a dedicated channel. Prior to that moment, they would turn it on for us to enjoy. At least, I still had ESPN in the HDxtra tier.
> 
> 
> I had held out hopes that today would lead to good fortune, but alas, it did not. It seems that TWC has finally painted me into a corner where I have to learn to adjust to life without ESPN or pay an additional $10 a month to the Empire. Thankfully, I still have Discovery HD. Last time I tried to "upgrade" to the starter pak, they removed Discovery from my channels, so I got them to put me back on the same package. I guess I could pay the additional $10 a month, but I'm afraid to do it because they'll probably turn on ESPN and ESPN2 but turn off Discovery HD unless I pay the additional $25 a month. This sucks. I already pay them way more than I ever cared to. Maybe it's a good time to invest in a Blu-ray or HD-DVD player, a netflix subscription, and just cancel the cable tv service until there is another option or an option specifically catered to those who watch HDtv. I hate paying for 140+ channels that I can't watch, just to have 25 channels that I can.



I don't understand you, maybe you reacted impatiently when you upgraded to the starter pack. First off let me understand this you signed up for the Triple play, but if you did this your "Intro Pak" is the same thng as "Starter Pak" the upgrade would be DTValue. So with your any of these packages all HD channels are included Minus the HDXtra (which is down to 3 HD channels and up 7SD channes as of today). You should of had UniversalHD and DiscoveryHD, plus all the local sprot channels. The one thing that happens early when you get an HD box, there are channels that show that should and channels that should be blocked and you get to see them. This is why I think you might have jump the gun early.


Also as of today ESPNHD & ESPN2HD have been downgraded to basic service which means it is available as part of your basic service. No Extra money for these 2


But I also see you said you have an INTRO Pak that TWC does not have anymore. If that is the case they would usually update to the next package or give you a to give you a set of options. The Starter pk is just a nice comfortable $49.95, it is the add ons that kill most of us in cabel land. But this incledes all HD channels tht you would want. Minus HDXtra of course.


I hope this helped you! It might have just confussed you more. Good luck!


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Channels will not switch to HD.
> 
> 
> Some are starting a corresponding 24/7 HD channel soon, but no announcement yet if TWC will carry them



That is what is exactly why I think the LIVE games "might" be broadcast on a separate HD feed channel, like a sports tier special channel. We already have all the local sports channels that really are part time HD channels, These channels only broadcast games and some special programs in HD most everything else is converted to HD(at least the coverted shows still look good, Just watch the WHITE SHADOW on YES




























) I told you it is a possibility. Not something that TWC said. But it does seem a little curious for TWC to put 7 sports channels in a HDXtra package with no long term plans invovled. At least we can hope.


----------



## trublu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> We have complained, asked nicely, and some said SAT might have a new customer. Nothing worked, except the wait till June14th. There were many rumors, but the big hit in the face was when they announced that ESPN2HD is finally here but guess what, it will be "free" with sister channel ESPNHD included on the basic service. We all thought that HDXtra will be the home for those 2 channels. I am with you and River. The three remaining channels are worth the $5 (if you divide the HDcombo that way), they do show some of the most amazing HDPQ. Discovery will always be on top but Mr. Cuban knows his HD and has out performed the other stations. If you look my research/predictions, the extra channels might show live shows in HD. TWC is slow to tell subscribers their plans but it does seem like this move will add some more HD in our lives.



So what channels are included in the HDXtra now?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That is what is exactly why I think the LIVE games "might" be broadcast on a separate HD feed channel, like a sports tier special channel. We already have all the local sports channels that really are part time HD channels, These channels only broadcast games and some special programs in HD most everything else is converted to HD(at least the coverted shows still look good, Just watch the WHITE SHADOW on YES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I told you it is a possibility. Not something that TWC said. But it does seem a little curious for TWC to put 7 sports channels in a HDXtra package with no long term plans invovled. At least we can hope.




NBATVHD is already on MOJOHD, along with some Tennis.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *trublu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So what channels are included in the HDXtra now?



MOJOHD (formerly INHD)

HDNET

HDNET-Movies


and the "SportsPack" (all SD)


----------



## AndyHDTV

whats up over their in S.I.

Did MHD & A&E-HD change channels?


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Mike I checked your model # and you do have individual settings per input and a pretty nice TV. I am not even a plasma guy and was greatly impressed. I know you are at your wits end from reading some of the post after you responded me. But you do have to make sure you set each input seperately for colors, sound, and image space. I hope this helps. If you have any more questions feel free to PM me.



THANK YOU for those comments, nutty. I'm not going QUITE so crazy with this issue as i had been, before. The only thing that consistently makes me crazy is when the 8300 box causes freeze ups, audio dropouts, etc....this continues to be an issue for me (like during THE OFFICE on NBC tonite) and that is *EXCRUCIATING*!







I -do- see what you mean about the individualized settings, based on component or HDMI cable inputs. As for the set, I remember seeing this Pioneer model in PC Richards, and at the time, it had the sharpest and BEST display of any plasma or LCD that i saw there. My only regret was i couldn't afford the 50" model.


----------



## Berk32

Just an update:


No channels changed frequencies.


ESPN2HD is currently on the new QAM Freq 837, Prog# 30.


----------



## Berk32

o - and ESPN2HD can also be seen on Channel 350 (for now)


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> THANK YOU for those comments, nutty. I'm not going QUITE so crazy with this issue as i had been, before. The only thing that consistently makes me crazy is when the 8300 box causes freeze ups, audio dropouts, etc....this continues to be an issue for me (like during THE OFFICE on NBC tonite) and that is *EXCRUCIATING*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I had all those problems until I added an eSATA drive -- then they all disappeared. The 8300HD does not work well when almost filled to capacity.


----------



## SRFast

Is there a website that list all the TWC-NYC HD channels with the correct channel numbers? Sites like titantv.com have not been updated with the TWC changes.


TIA....JL


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> whats up over their in S.I.
> 
> Did MHD & A&E-HD change channels?



MHD moved from 718 to 720

A&E HD moved from 742 to 746

FSNY HD moved from 741 to 748

SNY HD is now on *both* 726 and 741

YES HD is now on *both* 708 and 730


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRFast* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is there a website that list all the TWC-NYC HD channels with the correct channel numbers? Sites like titantv.com have not been updated with the TWC changes.
> 
> 
> TIA....JL



702 - WCBS HD (CBS2)

703 - TNT HD

704 - WNBC HD (NBC4)

705 - WNYW HD (FOX5)

707 - WABC HD (ABC7)

708 - YES HD

709 - WWOR HD (My9)

711 - WPIX HD (CW11)

713 - WNET HD (PBS)

714 - Kids13

718 - Discovery HD Theater

720 - MHD (SI only)

726 - SNY HD

727 - MSG HD

728 - ESPN HD

729 - ESPN2 HD

730 - YES HD

731 - NBC Weather Plus

740 - Universal HD

741 - SNY HD

746 - A&E HD (SI only)

748 - FSNY HD (SI only)

750 - WNJN-DT (part time HD)

776 - Cinemax HD

777 - Starz HD

778 - The Movie Channel HD

780 - HBO HD

796 - MOJO HD

797 - HDNet Movies

798 - HDNet


----------



## therustytrombone

I can't believe I don't get FSNHD here in New Jersey. I live 5 minutes away from the arena and I can't even watch my Devils in HD.... such bs


----------



## coneyparleg

why do we have 2 SNYHDs?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coneyparleg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> why do we have 2 SNYHDs?




We don't "really" have two SNYHDs or 2 YESHDs (or 2 ESPN2HDs - see channel 350)


They're coming in on the same signal - same bandwidth - just currently assigned to 2 channels.


Perhaps they felt there was some reason to give people a chance to adjust to the change?


Or maybe there is some deal with those networks that require they stay at a certain channel number....


Bottom line - they are not waisting bandwidth... so dont worry about it....


If they were coming in on 2 separate frequency... wasting bandwidth... then I'd be pissed.


----------



## jcdagget

Hey fellow NYCers,


I am going to walk into the TWC store on 23rd St. tomorrow and hand in my SD DVR for an HD DVR. What model am I going to get? Should I be requesting one box over another (as if TWC 'll give me a choice)?


Thanks!


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcdagget* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey fellow NYCers,
> 
> 
> I am going to walk into the TWC store on 23rd St. tomorrow and hand in my SD DVR for an HD DVR. What model am I going to get? Should I be requesting one box over another (as if TWC 'll give me a choice)?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I believe at this point they only give out the SA8300DVR.


Box is perfectly fine. (well.. most are... occasionally one will be faulty... you'll just have to swap it with another... it happens from time to time)


Although it is getting up in age... we hope it gets replaced with newer technology (and a bigger HD) soon.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcdagget* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey fellow NYCers,
> 
> 
> I am going to walk into the TWC store on 23rd St. tomorrow and hand in my SD DVR for an HD DVR. What model am I going to get? Should I be requesting one box over another (as if TWC 'll give me a choice)?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I do not believe that there is a choice at this point. The Scientific Atlanta 8300HD is the only box that they will offer you for an HD DVR. In the highly unlikely event that they try to pass you off with the 8000HD, the older model, politely ask that they give you the current model.


Scott


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 702 - WCBS HD (CBS2)
> 
> 703 - TNT HD
> 
> 704 - WNBC HD (NBC4)
> 
> 705 - WNYW HD (FOX5)
> 
> 707 - WABC HD (ABC7)
> 
> 708 - YES HD
> 
> 709 - WWOR HD (My9)
> 
> 711 - WPIX HD (CW11)
> 
> 713 - WNET HD (PBS)
> 
> 714 - Kids13
> 
> 718 - Discovery HD Theater
> 
> 720 - MHD (SI only)
> 
> 726 - SNY HD
> 
> 727 - MSG HD
> 
> 728 - ESPN HD
> 
> 729 - ESPN2 HD
> 
> 730 - YES HD
> 
> 731 - NBC Weather Plus
> 
> 740 - Universal HD
> 
> 741 - SNY HD
> 
> 746 - A&E HD (SI only)
> 
> 748 - FSNY HD (SI only)
> 
> 750 - WNJN-DT (part time HD)
> 
> 776 - Cinemax HD
> 
> 777 - Starz HD
> 
> 778 - The Movie Channel HD
> 
> 780 - HBO HD
> 
> 796 - MOJO HD
> 
> 797 - HDNet Movies
> 
> 798 - HDNet



I didn't even know you guys had the movie channel HD. or did u mean showtime -hd on 779?


----------



## HDTV Dude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 702 - WCBS HD (CBS2)
> 
> 703 - TNT HD
> 
> 704 - WNBC HD (NBC4)
> 
> 705 - WNYW HD (FOX5)
> 
> 707 - WABC HD (ABC7)
> 
> 708 - YES HD
> 
> 709 - WWOR HD (My9)
> 
> 711 - WPIX HD (CW11)
> 
> 713 - WNET HD (PBS)
> 
> 714 - Kids13
> 
> 718 - Discovery HD Theater
> 
> 720 - MHD (SI only)
> 
> 726 - SNY HD
> 
> 727 - MSG HD
> 
> 728 - ESPN HD
> 
> 729 - ESPN2 HD
> 
> 730 - YES HD
> 
> 731 - NBC Weather Plus
> 
> 740 - Universal HD
> 
> 741 - SNY HD
> 
> 746 - A&E HD (SI only)
> 
> 748 - FSNY HD (SI only)
> 
> 750 - WNJN-DT (part time HD)
> 
> 776 - Cinemax HD
> 
> 777 - Starz HD
> 
> 778 - The Movie Channel HD
> 
> 780 - HBO HD
> 
> 796 - MOJO HD
> 
> 797 - HDNet Movies
> 
> 798 - HDNet




708 & 741 will be gone once TWC gets around to doing it. 714 & 731 has been moved to the ditigal channels in the 160's. But 750 - WNJN-DT being a part time HD channel? Has anyone ever seen channel 750 broadcast something in HD.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I didn't even know you guys had the movie channel HD. or did u mean showtime -hd on 779?



Did they add TMC-HD?


----------



## jcdagget




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I do not believe that there is a choice at this point. The Scientific Atlanta 8300HD is the only box that they will offer you for an HD DVR. In the highly unlikely event that they try to pass you off with the 8000HD, the older model, politely ask that they give you the current model.
> 
> 
> Scott




Thanks Fellas!


----------



## mabrym




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I had all those problems until I added an eSATA drive -- then they all disappeared. The 8300HD does not work well when almost filled to capacity.




How do you go about doing that, and once done, can you transfer files easily to the computer?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mabrym* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How do you go about doing that, and once done, can you transfer files easily to the computer?



Drive is stuck where it is.


Files cannot be read on a computer (or even another 8300 box).


Drive is formatted to work with a specific cable box.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> THANK YOU for those comments, nutty. I'm not going QUITE so crazy with this issue as i had been, before. The only thing that consistently makes me crazy is when the 8300 box causes freeze ups, audio dropouts, etc....this continues to be an issue for me (like during THE OFFICE on NBC tonite) and that is *EXCRUCIATING*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I -do- see what you mean about the individualized settings, based on component or HDMI cable inputs. As for the set, I remember seeing this Pioneer model in PC Richards, and at the time, it had the sharpest and BEST display of any plasma or LCD that i saw there. My only regret was i couldn't afford the 50" model.



You're welcome Mike, it always feels good to help someone.


But you are right the drop offs are awful. It is sad that the best STB available gives us the most trouble. However the tradeoff is you get to see shows when ever you want to when you view it with the DVR I have yet to experienced any drop off.


You are right from my research to help you this model did have some good looks to it. As for your regret, that is a widespread regret for almost everyone that buys these TV's. I don't have the normal regret because I would have had to change my whole bedroom around basically all my dresser's would be out of the room. That was not acceptable.


My advice to people now is judge your DVR use, if you don't use it daily or weekly, then save your money. Get rid of it. I had and still have a 3250HD and these problems are all but gone using this box..


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I didn't even know you guys had the movie channel HD. or did u mean showtime -hd on 779?



Oops, I missed Showtime HD on 779.


The Movie Channel HD is 778, and Showtime HD is 779. That's what I'm seeing on my guide.


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV Dude* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 708 & 741 will be gone once TWC gets around to doing it. 714 & 731 has been moved to the ditigal channels in the 160's. But 750 - WNJN-DT being a part time HD channel? Has anyone ever seen channel 750 broadcast something in HD.



I've never actually seen anything in HD on NJN, but they say they do HD on their website 


Edit: TWC's site says they are only doing the SD simulcast though.


----------



## mabrym




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Drive is stuck where it is.
> 
> 
> Files cannot be read on a computer (or even another 8300 box).
> 
> 
> Drive is formatted to work with a specific cable box.



is it easy to format it? There are certainly times when I run out of space before I can watch everything i want. What is the average MB of an hour TV show in HD, which is virtually all i record?


----------



## Riverside_Guy

FWIW, last night my issues got sorted. 701 HBO HD disappeared and I saw my HDNet schedules corrected to the right channel numbers. As stated, I expect the doubling of YES and SNY to be "fixed" shortly. It could be a nasty issue if someone sets a recording for YES on 708 and it records blank space because they eliminated it just as your broadcast started.


As for boxes, I SERIOUSLY doubt we'll see boxes with bigger drives from TWC. July will be a scary time if you need a box change, you'll be getting some (potential) abomination with a cable card to function... assuming they don't ignore the FCC integrated security thing (or find some lame excuse to ignore it without getting fined).


I also noticed that ESPN2 HD CAN be doing HD even if the guide info does NOT indicate it's HDTV. At least it did exactly that last night.


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I do not believe that there is a choice at this point. The Scientific Atlanta 8300HD is the only box that they will offer you for an HD DVR. In the highly unlikely event that they try to pass you off with the 8000HD, the older model, politely ask that they give you the current model.
> 
> 
> Scott



What happens if he waits until after July 1 when the seperable security requirement kicks in?


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcdagget* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey fellow NYCers,
> 
> 
> I am going to walk into the TWC store on 23rd St. tomorrow and hand in my SD DVR for an HD DVR. What model am I going to get? Should I be requesting one box over another (as if TWC 'll give me a choice)?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Congrats on moving to the big time.

Somone already told you the SA8300HDDVR is the one they might give you. Which is true. That is the unit we all use. Becareful there are stil a few Panisonics floating around make sure they DO NOT give it to you. I am assuming you have read some of the 8300 flaws, well the Panisonics have been looked at as a terrible unit. Also when you are there. Make sure you get a new unit(They have been know to give used units also). This is the store and not a payment center so you might be in the clear.


However, the one thing that scares me is the word STORE, I do not know how they work. At the payment center you can bring your old box in and remote and they give you a new one on the spot no questions asked, even if you don't have the remote they don't care the gave the new one anyway. With this being a store they are looking to make money. What I am basically saying is, you should leave there with out paying nothiing if you are just swaping equipment. Congrats again, sorry for the fear tale.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Oops, I missed Showtime HD on 779.
> 
> 
> The Movie Channel HD is 778, and Showtime HD is 779. That's what I'm seeing on my guide.



No 778 in the rest of the city... sounds like you guys got 4 new HD channels while the rest of us got jack (no criticism of you lucky souls, caustic remarks 100% aimed at TWC crooks).


FWIW, I tired a cold boot, SNY and YES are still on both thie old channels as well as the new ones.


Oh, 713 Kids was a SD channel and was moved here. I'd find one lone SD channel in the midst of HD goodness to be just fine IF we had 4 new HD chnannels like you guys!


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I had all those problems until I added an eSATA drive -- then they all disappeared. The 8300HD does not work well when almost filled to capacity.



Interesting! I know =nothing= about that product. Is it easy to install?? How expensive is it??


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Interesting! I know =nothing= about that product. Is it easy to install?? How expensive is it??



There are a few posters that I'm aware of here in our TWCNYC world that have an external drive attached. If they see your question, maybe they might chime in.


I do not have one (yet?) and therefore wouldn't want to attempt to answer your question with possible wrong information. There is this thread that is fairly long with a lot of information. A good start if no one answers here.









http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=516559


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No 778 in the rest of the city... sounds like you guys got 4 new HD channels while the rest of us got jack (no criticism of you lucky souls, caustic remarks 100% aimed at TWC crooks).
> 
> 
> FWIW, I tired a cold boot, SNY and YES are still on both thie old channels as well as the new ones.
> 
> 
> Oh, 713 Kids was a SD channel and was moved here. I'd find one lone SD channel in the midst of HD goodness to be just fine IF we had 4 new HD chnannels like you guys!



Well, not EXACTLY /jack/ -- we did get ESPN2HD.


What part of the city got TMC-HD?


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, not EXACTLY /jack/ -- we did get ESPN2HD.



I just saw that. Pretty cool! It's always a great day when a new HD channel is added.


Now I just wish that they got rid of that stupid 750 WNJN garbage. Go with the same logic (50 - 750) and make 750 the Food channel in HD.


And I wish MOJO got bumped to the higher numbers. Right now, when I use the guide, all of the HD premium movie channels are in view. Who needs to see the MOJO in that grouping? I'd rather see HDNetM (or another premium) in that spot- makes more sense.


Overall- I like the new layout.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What part of the city got TMC-HD?



just S.I.


I guess TWC has the rights to that channel now.


that for sure makes 4 more.


S.I. only:

MHD on 720

A&E-HD on 746

FSNY-HD on 748

TMC-HD on 778


----------



## johnnyhd





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Newyorker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone else downtown whose cable is out? Mine has been out for hours now.



Hello,


My TWC Cable TV and Internet has been out since Wednesday morning. All TWC has been able to tell me is that is a problem in my area. Anyone else with any problems? I am in northern Brooklyn and becoming extremely frustrated.


Thanks,

John


----------



## TMSKILZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnnyhd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> My TWC Cable TV and Internet has been out since Wednesday morning. All TWC has been able to tell me is that is a problem in my area. Anyone else with any problems? I am in northern Brooklyn and becoming extremely frustrated.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> John



sucks for u, just hang in there, eventually they'll fix the problem(s), just be sure tio request compensation from TWC for the amount of time & days you were without service.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There are a few posters that I'm aware of here in our TWCNYC world that have an external drive attached. If they see your question, maybe they might chime in.
> 
> 
> I do not have one (yet?) and therefore wouldn't want to attempt to answer your question with possible wrong information. There is this thread that is fairly long with a lot of information. A good start if no one answers here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=516559



Thanks, Larry...will check this out when i have more time, on Sat.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, not EXACTLY /jack/ -- we did get ESPN2HD.
> 
> 
> What part of the city got TMC-HD?



You are correct, we did get 2. I think someone from SI said TMC HD was part of their line-up, which means they actually got 4 new HD channels the rest of us didn't.


Even so, I still think we got jacked in the sense that 200 miles away in the same state, they got a "free" ESPN2 HD 6 months ago AND got a full year of SHO for FREE because of losing InHD2 and having ESPN HD moved to the digital tier. And jacked again in that they added a bunch of SD channels to what was supposed to be a HD tier.


I'll now try and shut up about this, I DO hear the muttering "oh not that old complaint, move the frak on!"


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> We don't "really" have two SNYHDs or 2 YESHDs (or 2 ESPN2HDs - see channel 350)
> 
> 
> They're coming in on the same signal - same bandwidth - just currently assigned to 2 channels.
> 
> 
> Perhaps they felt there was some reason to give people a chance to adjust to the change?
> 
> 
> Or maybe there is some deal with those networks that require they stay at a certain channel number....
> 
> 
> Bottom line - they are not waisting bandwidth... so dont worry about it....
> 
> 
> If they were coming in on 2 separate frequency... wasting bandwidth... then I'd be pissed.



Agreed, BUT I see the possibility that a scheduled recording for SNY or YES COULD yield a blank screen if it was set to 708/Old YES and right before it was to start they eliminated 708. My experience with the channel changeover is that EVENTUALLY recordings got "fixed" automatically to the new channel, but in some cases it took 1/2-3/4 of the day for it to happen.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ....EVENTUALLY recordings got "fixed" automatically to the new channel, but in some cases it took 1/2-3/4 of the day for it to happen.



I had 701, the former HBOHD, channel set as my favorite. When I clicked on it yesterday, 780 came up- the new HBOHD channel.


----------



## manhattan12345

Why exactly _*do*_ they air two nets (SNY and YesHD) on 2 channels instead of putting up new HD networks that we know they have the rights to? I would love to get, for example, TMC and A&E in HD. If Staten island is now getting them, I assume TW has the rights to them...can the rights contracts be so specific that they would only be for one borough? I know the nets would love to be in Manhattan, so why couldn't TWC put them up for us instead of duplicating two nets?


Is there an answer for this mystery that anyone could answer for real, or are we just guessing?


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *manhattan12345* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Why exactly _*do*_ they air two nets (SNY and YesHD) on 2 channels instead of putting up new HD networks that we know they have the rights to? I would love to get, for example, TMC and A&E in HD. If Staten island is now getting them, I assume TW has the rights to them...can the rights contracts be so specific that they would only be for one borough? I know the nets would love to be in Manhattan, so why couldn't TWC put them up for us instead of duplicating two nets?
> 
> 
> Is there an answer for this mystery that anyone could answer for real, or are we just guessing?



THEIR IS NO SPACE FOR HD CHANNELS IN MANHATTAN YET, JUST IN S.I.


SNY & YES IS NOT TAKING UP EXTRA SPACE, IT'S JUST TEMPORARILY AVLIBLE ON TWO DIFFERENT CHANNELS.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> THEIR IS NO SPACE FOR HD CHANNELS IN MANHATTAN YET, JUST IN S.I.
> 
> 
> SNY & YES IS NOT TAKING UP EXTRA SPACE, IT'S JUST TEMPORARILY AVLIBLE ON TWO DIFFERENT CHANNELS.




Just to add....



try flipping between 708 and 730.


Notice anything change?


No... because they're both on the same frequency (even a DVR recording doesn't reset). The box just has it programmed to 2 channels.


No difference in bandwidth.


It's possible the reason both were left "on" is because the SNY and YES Network websites both list where to find their respective HD channels. So this is being done until they are updated.


Truth is - the reason doesn't matter - since it has no effect on available bandwidth.


----------



## AndyHDTV

 http://www.tvpredictions.com/twtmc061707.htm 


News

Time Warner Adds Movie Channel HD in Staten Island

The cable operator realigns its high-def lineup.

By Phillip Swann


Washington, D.C. (June 17, 2007) -- Time Warner Cable has added The Movie Channel HD to its high-def lineup in Staten Island.


The channel, a high-def simulcast of the standard TMC, was added on June 14 as part of a realignment of Time Warner's HD lineup there.


TMC HD is now channel 778 on Time Warner Cable in Staten Island.


There is no word that Time Warner has added TMC HD to any other market. The cable operator has a policy of negotiating the rights to carry a channel and then allowing the local system to decide if and when to add it.


A random check this morning of several Time Warner Cable lineups across the country did not show TMC HD being available besides in Staten Island.


The Movie Channel HD, a sister network of Showtime, this month is playing such movies as Four Brothers, Bad News Bears (2005) and Happy Endings.


----------



## Slikkster

In Queens, and noticed the realignment of channels.


The only thing I'm really wondering is whether ESPN-HD and ESPN-2HD are now FREE HD (ESPN-HD was part of the pay tier before).


I complained about ESPN-HD being part of a pay tier quite awhile ago, and was told it was due to the carrying rights agreement, which sounded quite bogus. They offered SD ESPN for free (free as in regular cable), so to say they couldn't offer ESPN HD free seemed absolutely false.


Anyway, they're coming in free and clear now, so hopefully that will continue. I'll also look forward to any extra free HD movie channels here in Queens.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slikkster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In Queens, and noticed the realignment of channels.
> 
> 
> The only thing I'm really wondering is whether ESPN-HD and ESPN-2HD are now FREE HD (ESPN-HD was part of the pay tier before).
> 
> 
> I complained about ESPN-HD being part of a pay tier quite awhile ago, and was told it was due to the carrying rights agreement, which sounded quite bogus. They offered SD ESPN for free (free as in regular cable), so to say they couldn't offer ESPN HD free seemed absolutely false.
> 
> 
> Anyway, they're coming in free and clear now, so hopefully that will continue. I'll also look forward to any extra free HD movie channels here in Queens.



Slik; ESPNhd & ESPN2HD are now included with basic service. So you can relax and enjoy!!

ESPN was on HDXtra to add to the pot back in the day. The other stations were unknown so they had to add something popular to make it worth the purchase. At least that would make the most sense.


----------



## nuttyinnyc

To make a correction about my unwillingnees to rush in for NatgoeHD. I have watched NGCSD the past couple of weeks. To me the feed looks very good already. Yes I know there are some of you that find this unbelievable. SD looking very good. Really it is. I have seen The Universe, Critical situation, & others. However if they can improve on the PQ that I see now then by all means let it be. But if they cannot. Save the HD channel space for channels that improve on their SD PQ so we all can enjoy.


To add to this we are slowly getting the TWC rollout of more HD channels, like predicted. Lets see what September will bring us. We already know SI has three more channels or is it only 2?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> THEIR IS NO SPACE FOR HD CHANNELS IN MANHATTAN YET, JUST IN S.I.



Well, I know that is the excuse, but I do NOT 100% buy it. There was no space when we got HBO, SHO & Cinemax HD. Or when YES and SNY went full time. Or when ESPN2 HD got added. As I understand it technically, they could have dropped one or two analogs and given us EVERYTHING SI got.


WHY didn't they? At least in most of Manhattan, we have no choice, not even satellite. AND if you CAN see the bird AND get you landlord to allow the dish, AND need the kinds of speeds we get with RR, that also means another 20 bucks/month for that.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slikkster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In Queens, and noticed the realignment of channels.
> 
> 
> The only thing I'm really wondering is whether ESPN-HD and ESPN-2HD are now FREE HD (ESPN-HD was part of the pay tier before).
> 
> 
> I complained about ESPN-HD being part of a pay tier quite awhile ago, and was told it was due to the carrying rights agreement, which sounded quite bogus. They offered SD ESPN for free (free as in regular cable), so to say they couldn't offer ESPN HD free seemed absolutely false.
> 
> 
> Anyway, they're coming in free and clear now, so hopefully that will continue. I'll also look forward to any extra free HD movie channels here in Queens.



Oh, then you're going to LOVE this one... 200 miles upstate, they got ESPN HD for "free" last January. AND subscribers to HDXtra there got a full FREE year of SHO +HD as compensation. We got to keep paying for it AND got no compensation!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> To make a correction about my unwillingnees to rush in for NatgoeHD. I have watched NGCSD the past couple of weeks. To me the feed looks very good already. Yes I know there are some of you that find this unbelievable. SD looking very good. Really it is. I have seen The Universe, Critical situation, & others. However if they can improve on the PQ that I see now then by all means let it be. But if they cannot. Save the HD channel space for channels that improve on their SD PQ so we all can enjoy.
> 
> 
> To add to this we are slowly getting the TWC rollout of more HD channels, like predicted. Lets see what September will bring us. We already know SI has three more channels or is it only 2?



Take this as you may, but I've read credible posts from someone who works at NG that their HD channel is about 70% HD.


SI just got their fourth (4th) HD channel that we do not get.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> To add to this we are slowly getting the TWC rollout of more HD channels, like predicted. Lets see what September will bring us. We already know SI has three more channels or is it only 2?



S.I. has 4 more!


and if I were a S.I. customer I would ask the local TWC office why Staten Islanders haven't gotten NGC-HD & Golf/Versus-HD yet.


NGC-HD is on in hawaii & Golf/Versus-HD has been added in select divisions.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, I know that is the excuse, but I do NOT 100% buy it. There was no space when we got HBO, SHO & Cinemax HD. Or when YES and SNY went full time. Or when ESPN2 HD got added. As I understand it technically, they could have dropped one or two analogs and given us EVERYTHING SI got..



As stated here in the past, the reason for more HD channels in Staten Island was because of TW's aggressive campaign several months ago, when they pushed their customers to switch to digital freeing up bandwidth. This was all due to the fact that competition as in FIOS became available.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, I know that is the excuse, but I do NOT 100% buy it. There was no space when we got HBO, SHO & Cinemax HD. Or when YES and SNY went full time. Or when ESPN2 HD got added. As I understand it technically, they could have dropped one or two analogs and given us EVERYTHING SI got.
> 
> 
> WHY didn't they? At least in most of Manhattan, we have no choice, not even satellite. AND if you CAN see the bird AND get you landlord to allow the dish, AND need the kinds of speeds we get with RR, that also means another 20 bucks/month for that.



I am with you 100%, they are making room but it is safer to say there is no room to keep the complaints down. Come on, how many of us use HDMI? They say they still don't support this technology. Give answers that lead to less questions. Good strategy TWC HD subscribers have been growing more and more so now they are taking more notice. They showed us this by basically opening a range of 100 channels for HD programming. The do not want to lose any more to SAT. It seems they are ready to compete with SAT but at the same time are bracing themselves for the FIOS loss of subscribers.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Take this as you may, but I've read credible posts from someone who works at NG that their HD channel is about 70% HD.
> 
> 
> SI just got their fourth (4th) HD channel that we do not get.



First of River, stop reminding us about the discount upstate. It is still wrong but nothing we can do about it now. PPPLLLLLEEEASS!!!!


2nd; 70% I am for that. You see if NGHD are showng that much in HD and the PQ looks 30% better then I am getting now it would be worth it. Because if you look at all the Local Sports Nets we probably get 20-30% HD and that may be seasonal at best. I know full time HD channels look better across the board then their sister SD channel but we need some more stations that would give us full time HD.

Even the Pay networks aren't giving us full time HD programing. UniversalHD and DiscoveryHD are the only channels that give us full time HD programing on basic cable. We need more like these 2. But 70% is a good start. TNTHD is HD full time but there HD has been questioned here since it's start up.


4 different in SI, that is wrong, wrong, wrong, Which ones? However, I don't think the wait will be long for us to get evened out. IMO I think the extra HD's for SI is a way to keep people interested with TWC and maybe forget about FIOS. Because SI is good to go when the FIOS agreement is made and ready to steal anyone who blinks. Then TWC will bring those channels to us. SI might be their Sample Study to see how the rest of NYC will react when FIOS is available.


----------



## HDTV Dude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, I know that is the excuse, but I do NOT 100% buy it. There was no space when we got HBO, SHO & Cinemax HD. Or when YES and SNY went full time. Or when ESPN2 HD got added. As I understand it technically, they could have dropped one or two analogs and given us EVERYTHING SI got.
> 
> 
> WHY didn't they? At least in most of Manhattan, we have no choice, not even satellite. AND if you CAN see the bird AND get you landlord to allow the dish, AND need the kinds of speeds we get with RR, that also means another 20 bucks/month for that.




Agreed.... We've all been hearing the some old song and dance for many years and it doesn't stop them from adding new SD channels, HD channels and countless on demand channels. How do we know how much bandwidth is really available? Who's telling us this and where's the proof? I believe the reason why SI is ahead of the game isn't because of the extra bandwidth they have it's because that's the first place where FIOS is expected to become available. If bandwidth was soley the issue then why SI doesn't have every conceivable channel and west coast feed available to TWC, especially since they recently announced they have space for 30 or more HD channels. I suspect there are some bandwidth issues but I truly believe that TWC is playing this as a tired old excuse to save precious bandwidth for other non-cable related services they plan to one day market. The problem that all cable operators face that satellite companies don't is that they must share limited bandwidth with other services that also demand more bandwidth with new and improved technologies.


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 4 different in SI, that is wrong, wrong, wrong, Which ones?



MHD (720), A&E HD (746), FSNY HD (748) and TMC HD (778) are available in SI but not in the rest of the city.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV Dude* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Agreed.... We've all been hearing the some old song and dance for many years and it doesn't stop them from adding new SD channels, HD channels and countless on demand channels. How do we know how much bandwidth is really available? Who's telling us this and where's the proof? I believe the reason why SI is ahead of the game isn't because of the extra bandwidth they have it's because that's the first place where FIOS is expected to become available. If bandwidth was soley the issue then why SI doesn't have every conceivable channel and west coast feed available to TWC, especially since they recently announced they have space for 30 or more HD channels. I suspect there are some bandwidth issues but I truly believe that TWC is playing this as a tired old excuse to save precious bandwidth for other non-cable related services they plan to one day market. The problem that all cable operators face that satellite companies don't is that they must share limited bandwidth with other services that also demand more bandwidth with new and improved technologies.



HD dude you can't ompare HD to SD, SD takes up so much less space and the profit for them is tenfold. Isn't it something like 10 SD channels for every 1 HD channel. Just think of the money they make on those 10 channels. Plus the HD issue, most of them are simicast channels so while they are still hammering out the How's why's & when's for profits on HD channels that are just duplicates of SD feeds. Then you get the actors guiled invovled wanting more money for their commercials that are shown twice while they only get paid once. So it isn't as balck and white when it comes to adding HD or SD stations. You can aggree with me that some of the new channels are pretty good. But that is for a different conversation.

If we want to talk bandwith, Why is their so many channels in the 800 range that are just duplicates of the same channels in the 100 range. At second thought why are there duplicates at all. At first I thought it was for the spanish tier, but after further review the only channels that are dedicated to spanish people are single version channels in 800's but the one that bothers me. Why do we need all the premiums in the 900's for the spanish tier? I am spanish and find that confusing. Are they saying I am to stupid to use the SAP buttom? All TWC is doing is sending the same single with SAP automatically pressed. Wouldn't this clear up a lot of space if ywe do educate people how to use the SAP button. I am first generation Puerto Rican in NYC, but enough is enough. Maybe it is me being greedy and wanting more space or maybe it is me wanting my people to learn by a press of one button they get their channel in Espanol. This duplicating of channels eats up more space then any of the 10 new SD channels they might add per year for the next 5 years. The ethnic mixture of this city is changing so who is to say TWC would add a Acabic, Muslim, or even a Hebrew tier. How high can the channels go. There isn't infinite space on TWC but there is room on SAP to give a selection of languages instead if Tiers for channels that are already broadcasted on lowerd numbers.


Disclaimer: Sorry for the Rant, in no way did I mean to offend anyone. If I did PM me and I will give you a better apology. The topic of this Post was to increase space whihile still offering options to the melting pop of languages we have in this great city. Thank you!


----------



## nuttyinnyc

River any feedback on the A&EHD feed is it 70% also. Originally I heard the whole channel would similcast everything in HD. Which is good news but I have to be honest A&E has been a forgoten channel for me for a long time. History and NG have been in and ever since I got HD DiscoveryHD and it's networks have been my main following. Ever since the TV season Ended, I have been catching up on my nature and history.


----------



## sabt

Question for Northern NJ subscribers:


In NJ, to get ESPN HD, you had to subscribe to HD Extra if you had the DTV Intropak. But as of today, Time Warner is saying that you have to upgrade to DTV starter pack from the DTVIntro Pak regardless if you have HD Extra since ESPN HD is no longer part of the HD Extra package. This will increase your monthly fee from $43 to $50. Anyone know why ESPN HD was removed from HD Extra? And what add'l channels will you get if you "upgrade" to DTV starter pak?


----------



## broadwayblue

So I just got back from my parents house where I set up their new 50" plasma, SA8300HD, and HD-DVD player. They get Cablevision. Basically I came away with a few observations (other then that I got them a sweet plasma.) First of all TWC needs to get us NGC-HD & Golf/Versus-HD ASAP. NGC had some great programming and the picture was solid. Discovery HD Theater is probably my favorite channel, and NGC makes a great mate. As far as Golf/Versus I'm just jealous that they get the Versus NHL programming in HD and I don't. On the other hand, the software on our 8300HD is light years ahead of what they have. Their channel guide sucks, and unless I'm missing something you have to press two buttons to get to it. I couldn't even find a button that let you scroll ahead a day at a time. Their DVR is so much less user friendly too. I found myself wondering why Cablevision was so far behind with their software. It really is that bad.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sabt* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Question for Northern NJ subscribers:
> 
> 
> In NJ, to get ESPN HD, you had to subscribe to HD Extra if you had the DTV Intropak. But as of today, Time Warner is saying that you have to upgrade to DTV starter pack from the DTVIntro Pak regardless if you have HD Extra since ESPN HD is no longer part of the HD Extra package. This will increase your monthly fee from $43 to $50. Anyone know why ESPN HD was removed from HD Extra? And what add'l channels will you get if you "upgrade" to DTV starter pak?



A quick response to make this simple for you. I have heard about this Intro pak it is given to many people but not listed on their website. which is rude, or maybe it is right there and I am missing it. But either way, a starter Pack is needed for all HD channels minus the HDxtra pack channels. I looked at the NJ page and you channels haven't changed and neither have mine in Queens. But as of the 14 of June ESPNHD is now included with Basic service, plus ESPN2HD was added also to Basic. check your bill from last moth or the month before to confirm these changes for you. ESPNHD is no longer available on the HDXtra teir, only the 3 remaining channels MOJO, HDNET, & HDNET Movies. But to ease the pain they added 7 non-HD channels to the package. All Sport channels in the 450 range. You channels are identical to ours so the changes might be the same. Only SI has been given extra HD channels. Your old bill will be the key, but it does look like a universal change for the entire area. So you might have to upgrade to starter, or call them and yell and say why am I not getting the starter pack channels in the intro package.


OK I found it, you signed on to the DTV Intro Pak* features a mix of over 150 basic, standard and DTV channels for $39.95 per month. This pak has been gone since early last year. You are probably not getting half the channels available on the starter pack. My advice to you since there is so many changes is to call customer service and complain about the channels you lost. With the Intro pack did you get any HDTV channels other then the locals? You said they gave you the option to buy the HDxtra which is weird because what I read said you need a starter pack at a min to get the HDxtra tier. But look inot it. I hope this helps you.


----------



## nuttyinnyc

Broadway they are probably that far behind because they just started using the SA boxes. All my friends were using everything but the SA. So maybe you can do your parent a favor and look that up for them in their area. I will confirm with my friends which ones they are using now. That would explain the software lag. Cablevision has had a problem of using anything they get deals on instead of staying with one company.


----------



## ZMike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, I know that is the excuse, but I do NOT 100% buy it. There was no space when we got HBO, SHO & Cinemax HD. Or when YES and SNY went full time. Or when ESPN2 HD got added. As I understand it technically, they could have dropped one or two analogs and given us EVERYTHING SI got.
> 
> 
> WHY didn't they? At least in most of Manhattan, we have no choice, not even satellite. AND if you CAN see the bird AND get you landlord to allow the dish, AND need the kinds of speeds we get with RR, that also means another 20 bucks/month for that.



I couldn't agree more, and let's not forget about the recent 40% increase in internet speed that took some bandwidth to accomplish as well.


There is a finite limit to the amount of signal that can be carried through copper cable. Are there any engineers out there who actually know what the maximum signal capacity of RG-6 cable is and more importantly, can you figure out how much of that capacity is currently in use? It really would be nice to have some facts around here that would either confirm or deny our feelings about whether we are being screwed.


-Mike


----------



## sabt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A quick response to make this simple for you. I have heard about this Intro pak it is given to many people but not listed on their website. which is rude, or maybe it is right there and I am missing it. But either way, a starter Pack is needed for all HD channels minus the HDxtra pack channels. I looked at the NJ page and you channels haven't changed and neither have mine in Queens. But as of the 14 of June ESPNHD is now included with Basic service, plus ESPN2HD was added also to Basic. check your bill from last moth or the month before to confirm these changes for you. ESPNHD is no longer available on the HDXtra teir, only the 3 remaining channels MOJO, HDNET, & HDNET Movies. But to ease the pain they added 7 non-HD channels to the package. All Sport channels in the 450 range. You channels are identical to ours so the changes might be the same. Only SI has been given extra HD channels. Your old bill will be the key, but it does look like a universal change for the entire area. So you might have to upgrade to starter, or call them and yell and say why am I not getting the starter pack channels in the intro package.
> 
> 
> OK I found it, you signed on to the DTV Intro Pak* features a mix of over 150 basic, standard and DTV channels for $39.95 per month. This pak has been gone since early last year. You are probably not getting half the channels available on the starter pack. My advice to you since there is so many changes is to call customer service and complain about the channels you lost. With the Intro pack did you get any HDTV channels other then the locals? You said they gave you the option to buy the HDxtra which is weird because what I read said you need a starter pack at a min to get the HDxtra tier. But look inot it. I hope this helps you.



Thanks, nuttyinnyc. I was on the phone for about 45 minutes with a rep and a supervisor before my original post. I got nowhere with them since they were in Wisconsin. With the Intropak, I was receiving most of the HD channels including all of the sports HD channels except for the premium HD channels and Universal HD and MSG HD. So, let me get this straight: If I drop HD Extra and upgrade to the starter pak, I'll pay about the same monthly fee but I'll gain ESPN/ESPN2 HD and lose HDNet, HDNet Movies, INHD, INHD2, and MOJO??? I still receive FSNY HD and YES HD. That would suck...


[UPDATE] Just got off the phone with TWC in New Jersey (not Wisconsin). They said that in order for me to receive everything I have now and EPSN/2 HD, I'd have to upgrade to the DTV Value Pak and HDExtra. That would mean a $20 increase in monthly fees!!!! Apparently, DTV Starter Pak has less channels and costs more than the Intro Pak so that's out of the question. I guess I have to go on life without ESPN HD b/c I am not paying more to evil TWC. I hope VERIZON FIOS will hurry up and put up fiber optic in my area.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sabt* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If I drop HD Extra and upgrade to the starter pak, I'll pay about the same monthly fee but I'll gain ESPN/ESPN2 HD and lose HDNet, HDNet Movies, INHD, INHD2, and MOJO??? I still receive FSNY HD and YES HD. That would suck...




FYI - InHD2 no logner exists - and INHD IS MOJO.


----------



## manhattan12345

I've been loving some of the rants on this board for a few months now, and figured I would alert you guys to an opportunity where a rant can get you something pretty cool. Henry Rollins is offering a chance to sound off on an issue for a national audience -- and the person he personally chooses will be flown to L.A. and co-host the Henry Rollins Show marathon on IFC (Independent Film Channel) with Henry.


Rollins is inviting anyone to tape a short video rant and the person who does the one he chooses will be flown to L.A. (the prize is actually you and a guest for 3 days/2 nights), meet Henry and host the upcoming Rollins Show Marathon.


Go to ziddio.com/myrollinsrant and record and upload a 30-second video rant on one of the 11 topics Henry has selected (including abortion rights, has the Iraq war made us safer? Bush's response to Hurricane Katrina, is America a dumb country? global warming, etc.)


All entries will be watched by, and the winner chosen solely by, Henry. He encourages anyone to enter, no matter their political persuasion - his only requirement: have passion and attitude!


Most of you seem pretty tech-oriented so instead of some lengthy explanation, all you need to know is you can record your rant and then upload it to: ziddio.com/myrollinsrant 


Ok, it's not the usual TW kvetching, but I'm sure there's plenty of other things you want to sound off on!







Give it a shot.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sabt* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> [UPDATE] Just got off the phone with TWC in New Jersey (not Wisconsin). They said that in order for me to receive everything I have now and EPSN/2 HD, I'd have to upgrade to the DTV Value Pak and HDExtra. That would mean a $20 increase in monthly fees!!!! Apparently, DTV Starter Pak has less channels and costs more than the Intro Pak so that's out of the question. I guess I have to go on life without ESPN HD b/c I am not paying more to evil TWC. I hope VERIZON FIOS will hurry up and put up fiber optic in my area.



That is a bunch of crap. DO NOT listen!!! CSR just trying to make more money for corp daddy. Your original thought is correct. Get rid of HDXtra and you only lose HDNET, HD NETMOVIES and INHD(MOJO) and upgrade to the starter pack. Intro was $39.95(not available anymore) starter 49.99 and Value 59.99. But in my opinion if the cost doesn't kill you those three channels have some of the best HDPQ available. Anyway. ESPNHD/2HD are available as part of the starter pack. So is all the Local sports nets, including MSGHD amd UniversalHD.. All TWC HD offerings are included in the starter pack no matter where you are, the only difference might be the line up. In NYC(the three biggies Manhattan, Brooklyn & Queens) we still don't get FSNYHD, TMCHD, MHD, and NGD. Which is offered in SI. So I don't know what your "extras" are, but your system looks identical to ours in Brooklyn and Queens. What ever happens don't let them trick you into the value pack if it is not needed for you.

The true difference between the value pak and starter pak is you will not get On-demand or the channels in the 100-199 range. It depends on personal choice but the just the on-demand freebies are good enough for the $10 more for the Value pack. If you have kids or are interested in science and specialty channels the extra 100 channels would keep you very occupied. But That should be your choice. Get the starter pak and see if that is good enough for you. Then decide what you want. The Website is not reflecting any of the HDxtra changes but the letter we all received informed us that ESPNHD & ESPN2HD will be part od the basic package like all of our other HD channels, so you should be safe wiith the starter.


I hope this helps you.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Broadway they are probably that far behind because they just started using the SA boxes. All my friends were using everything but the SA. So maybe you can do your parent a favor and look that up for them in their area. I will confirm with my friends which ones they are using now. That would explain the software lag. Cablevision has had a problem of using anything they get deals on instead of staying with one company.



I'm not exactly sure what you are suggesting. My parents just got the SA8300HD from the Cablevision store last week. If Cablevision software works the same way as TWC (pushed down to our boxes) aren't my parents at the mercy of Cablevision to get updated software?


And I checked with a co-worker about some of the missing features on the Cablevision boxes. He told me that there is no way to get to the cable guide without pressing two buttons...even if you actually press the button that says "guide." So it seems to me that they are just behind the times.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm not exactly sure what you are suggesting. My parents just got the SA8300HD from the Cablevision store last week. If Cablevision software works the same way as TWC (pushed down to our boxes) aren't my parents at the mercy of Cablevision to get updated software?
> 
> 
> And I checked with a co-worker about some of the missing features on the Cablevision boxes. He told me that there is no way to get to the cable guide without pressing two buttons...even if you actually press the button that says "guide." So it seems to me that they are just behind the times.



What I was saying is since the 8300 is new to Cablevision they might be using software that we were using five updates ago. Your parents are at the mercy to catch up to the same software we have now to make the machine run at an optimal level. Then it all depends on which type of software they may be using for their service.

The guide thing seems weird because it should turn on with one click. these are all the same boxes so the rteaction from the remote should be the same. But maybe the software is making it a 2 click option. Who knows??

Anyway who cares these are small problems, we have 2 more people that are with us in the HD family. I wish I was there to see their faces when you brought it to them. As long as they know HD is in the 700's (or where ever it is for cablevision) and can tell the difference they will enjoy it for years. Unless they are like my father and watches news and mostly SD content even though he has a HD set.


----------



## sabt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That is a bunch of crap. DO NOT listen!!! CSR just trying to make more money for corp daddy. Your original thought is correct. Get rid of HDXtra and you only lose HDNET, HD NETMOVIES and INHD(MOJO) and upgrade to the starter pack. Intro was $39.95(not available anymore) starter 49.99 and Value 59.99. But in my opinion if the cost doesn't kill you those three channels have some of the best HDPQ available. Anyway. ESPNHD/2HD are available as part of the starter pack. So is all the Local sports nets, including MSGHD amd UniversalHD.. All TWC HD offerings are included in the starter pack no matter where you are, the only difference might be the line up. In NYC(the three biggies Manhattan, Brooklyn & Queens) we still don't get FSNYHD, TMCHD, MHD, and NGD. Which is offered in SI. So I don't know what your "extras" are, but your system looks identical to ours in Brooklyn and Queens. What ever happens don't let them trick you into the value pack if it is not needed for you.
> 
> The true difference between the value pak and starter pak is you will not get On-demand or the channels in the 100-199 range. It depends on personal choice but the just the on-demand freebies are good enough for the $10 more for the Value pack. If you have kids or are interested in science and specialty channels the extra 100 channels would keep you very occupied. But That should be your choice. Get the starter pak and see if that is good enough for you. Then decide what you want. The Website is not reflecting any of the HDxtra changes but the letter we all received informed us that ESPNHD & ESPN2HD will be part od the basic package like all of our other HD channels, so you should be safe wiith the starter.
> 
> 
> I hope this helps you.



The problem is that once I change to the Starter or Value Pak, I can't switch back to the Intro Pak since it's no longer offered. I think I'll stick with my Intro Pak since I still get FSNY HD and YES HD (but no MSG HD and NGC HD is not even offered).


----------



## sabt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> FYI - InHD2 no logner exists - and INHD IS MOJO.



Thanks...I didn't even realize that INHD wasn't around anymore...


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What I was saying is since the 8300 is new to Cablevision they might be using software that we were using five updates ago. Your parents are at the mercy to catch up to the same software we have now to make the machine run at an optimal level. Then it all depends on which type of software they may be using for their service.
> 
> The guide thing seems weird because it should turn on with one click. these are all the same boxes so the rteaction from the remote should be the same. But maybe the software is making it a 2 click option. Who knows??
> 
> Anyway who cares these are small problems, we have 2 more people that are with us in the HD family. I wish I was there to see their faces when you brought it to them. As long as they know HD is in the 700's (or where ever it is for cablevision) and can tell the difference they will enjoy it for years. Unless they are like my father and watches news and mostly SD content even though he has a HD set.



Gotcha. Hopefully they push some updates through soon, as it is currently very user unfriendly. And yes, I told them to check out all the 700's first as they should try and take advantage of their great new plasma by feeding it HD whenever possible. Getting them to relearn how to watch television (no live tv) will be the hardest part. But as long as they enjoy it I'm happy. I think they will, although my mom is worried that she won't be able to get my dad away from the television now!


----------



## OSUBuckly

Anybody else having severe problems this morning? My cable box is 7 minutes ahead of the actual time and it won't display live TV. My recorded DVR shows still work, but nothing else will show up besides a gray screen. Can't get through to TWC on the phone either, nothing but a busy signal.


----------



## MrRetroGamer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OSUBuckly* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anybody else having severe problems this morning? My cable box is 7 minutes ahead of the actual time and it won't display live TV. My recorded DVR shows still work, but nothing else will show up besides a gray screen. Can't get through to TWC on the phone either, nothing but a busy signal.



YES! I was getting ready for work this morning and I started freaking out because I thought I was running late when I saw the time on the cable box. I checked my non HD box and it had the same issue, so I assume this is a system wide problem for TWC in this area.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sabt* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The problem is that once I change to the Starter or Value Pak, I can't switch back to the Intro Pak since it's no longer offered. I think I'll stick with my Intro Pak since I still get FSNY HD and YES HD (but no MSG HD and NGC HD is not even offered).



You are right sir, once you go up you can never go down again. If you are happy with the Intro. Keep it because, once you get into the extras. The bill starts flying upward. Just ask anyone here. I think a top of with TWC was something like $215. It might be more but that is the highest posted rate I have seen here. Is the Intro only a temp rate? I thought it is only good for a year.

You have don't need MSG unitil late this year or maybe next year before the Knicks might resemble a competitive team. You are safe not having MSGHD fo a year or 2.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrRetroGamer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> YES! I was getting ready for work this morning and I started freaking out because I thought I was running late when I saw the time on the cable box. I checked my non HD box and it had the same issue, so I assume this is a system wide problem for TWC in this area.



Cable was totally out this morning. Busy signal at TWC means you aren't the only one calling. This was wide spread issue. Which is good news because wide spread gets fixed easier then local problems. I am in Ozone PK/ Richmond HL area. Neighbors had the same non-service. Maybe someone that always had complaints finally snapped!! My TV stays on over night so the last time and scene was paused on the TV. It happened early but not that early, around 5:30 - 6:00am. Anyone home now just watch a DVD or DVR because it will come back on soon if it hasn't already.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Gotcha. Hopefully they push some updates through soon, as it is currently very user unfriendly. And yes, I told them to check out all the 700's first as they should try and take advantage of their great new plasma by feeding it HD whenever possible. Getting them to relearn how to watch television (no live tv) will be the hardest part. But as long as they enjoy it I'm happy. I think they will, although my mom is worried that she won't be able to get my dad away from the television now!



Hey Broadway, I thought you were an LCD guy, if yes why the Plasma for the parents? Don't you have to baby the plasmas during the first 100 hrs or 2 weeks?


As for your father, Yeah, I think you might be the cause of some trouble with you fanstastic gesture.














If they are retire then it should be that bad, the she can get all the chores down by him during the day, but if they are still working, once he gets a view of those Night games in HD, he will not want to do any of his after work chores. (notice that I am not even married But I still know that the house is the women's realm and we should do what they request) Plus he might want to drown her out with the crisp digital sound.

















Yeah getting them to relearn the channels isn't that hard as it use to be because these cable companies constantly change their channels so one is always updating their FAVS selections.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OSUBuckly* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anybody else having severe problems this morning? My cable box is 7 minutes ahead of the actual time and it won't display live TV. My recorded DVR shows still work, but nothing else will show up besides a gray screen. Can't get through to TWC on the phone either, nothing but a busy signal.



Yeah I noticed it was out here in Flushing at 7:30 AM but all was ok when I checked at 9:15AM.


----------



## HDTV Dude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> HD dude you can't ompare HD to SD, SD takes up so much less space and the profit for them is tenfold. Isn't it something like 10 SD channels for every 1 HD channel. Just think of the money they make on those 10 channels. Plus the HD issue, most of them are simicast channels so while they are still hammering out the How's why's & when's for profits on HD channels that are just duplicates of SD feeds. Then you get the actors guiled invovled wanting more money for their commercials that are shown twice while they only get paid once. So it isn't as balck and white when it comes to adding HD or SD stations. You can aggree with me that some of the new channels are pretty good. But that is for a different conversation.
> 
> If we want to talk bandwith, Why is their so many channels in the 800 range that are just duplicates of the same channels in the 100 range. At second thought why are there duplicates at all. At first I thought it was for the spanish tier, but after further review the only channels that are dedicated to spanish people are single version channels in 800's but the one that bothers me. Why do we need all the premiums in the 900's for the spanish tier? I am spanish and find that confusing. Are they saying I am to stupid to use the SAP buttom? All TWC is doing is sending the same single with SAP automatically pressed. Wouldn't this clear up a lot of space if ywe do educate people how to use the SAP button. I am first generation Puerto Rican in NYC, but enough is enough. Maybe it is me being greedy and wanting more space or maybe it is me wanting my people to learn by a press of one button they get their channel in Espanol. This duplicating of channels eats up more space then any of the 10 new SD channels they might add per year for the next 5 years. The ethnic mixture of this city is changing so who is to say TWC would add a Acabic, Muslim, or even a Hebrew tier. How high can the channels go. There isn't infinite space on TWC but there is room on SAP to give a selection of languages instead if Tiers for channels that are already broadcasted on lowerd numbers.
> 
> 
> Disclaimer: Sorry for the Rant, in no way did I mean to offend anyone. If I did PM me and I will give you a better apology. The topic of this Post was to increase space whihile still offering options to the melting pop of languages we have in this great city. Thank you!



Hey nutty - I wasn't comparing HD to SD. I do agree with you that some and I stress some of the new SD channels are good, however, what a real waste of bandwidth on those 4 ABC and NBC feeds in the 160's. My whole point here is that TWC is talking out of both sides of their mouth when they say there isn't enough bandwidth to add a few available HD channels and then continue to add countless on demand channels and SD channels. I know they're screwing us when they say there isn't enough bandwidth. What they really should be saying is "we are saving our bandwidth for other more profitable services like high speed internet and SD channels". Hey, I have no problem with them doing what's best for their bottom line. It's just that I don't appreciate the misinformation I am being told. I just wish there was a way for us to find out how much bandwidth is available and how many HD channels it could hold. As far duplicate channels in the 900's are concerned. I don't think it really take up any more bandwidth then it would had the original channels work with the SAP button. As far as the Actors' Guild having an impact on what channels choices cable operators can offer is something new to me.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As stated here in the past, the reason for more HD channels in Staten Island was because of TW's aggressive campaign several months ago, when they pushed their customers to switch to digital freeing up bandwidth. This was all due to the fact that competition as in FIOS became available.



Yes I've know that from the beginning, but they WOULD have the bandwidth if they make the same moves they made in SI, so "we don't have the bandwidth" is untrue.


Yes, I think you hit the nail, it's FIOS breathing down their necks. AND undoubtedly that a far bigger portion of SI has access to satellite than we do in Manhattan.


BUT, it's lying AND having that we all pay the same that really burns me. We get LESS service, we should pay less. Conversely, I'm sure somewhere there's stuff our SI relatives don't get while they pay the same as we who do and that sucks just the same.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV Dude* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My whole point here is that TWC is talking out of both sides of their mouth when they say there isn't enough bandwidth to add a few available HD channels and then continue to add countless on demand channels and SD channels.



Actually, this is not the case at all. TWC can add "on demand" channels into infinity and they don't take up any bandwidth at all!


The way the on-demand channels work is that they don't take up any bandwidth until someone selects a program on them. Then, they select an open bandwidth slot and begin to stream their program. So, the "on demand" channels take up the slot of ONE SD channel only -- no matter if there's 5 of them or 1000 of them. There is a maximum number of VOD slots on each node in the city, but still, that's pretty small.


Adding a couple of new SD channels here and there (of which there have been very few in the last year or so) takes up very little bandwidth -- don't they squeeze something like 30 of them into each slot that an HD channel takes?


Your argument sounds good until you get to the actual nitty gritty details.


I would LOVE to have the new channels that have been added in S.I., but it does seem like we're going to have to wait until TWC gets around to shutting off the analog channels in the other boroughs (which entails them forcing people to upgrade to digital cable and swapping out their ancient analog boxes) OR they get the Switched Digital Video (SDV) in place in NYC (it's been reported to be working just fine in South Carolina).


Scott


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> MHD (720), A&E HD (746), FSNY HD (748) and TMC HD (778) are available in SI but not in the rest of the city.



I hear the entire Live Aide concert (all 24 or so hours) is being broadcast 16:9 HD DD 5.1 on MHD.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sabt* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Question for Northern NJ subscribers:
> 
> 
> In NJ, to get ESPN HD, you had to subscribe to HD Extra if you had the DTV Intropak. But as of today, Time Warner is saying that you have to upgrade to DTV starter pack from the DTVIntro Pak regardless if you have HD Extra since ESPN HD is no longer part of the HD Extra package. This will increase your monthly fee from $43 to $50. Anyone know why ESPN HD was removed from HD Extra? And what add'l channels will you get if you "upgrade" to DTV starter pak?



I think this is part of the typical disparity we see in services and pricing even miles apart. In the city, ESPN HD was made "free." Well, by that I mean it's available on the only 2 "plans" available, called Value and Starter Pack.


BUT I think you may want to look at a larger picture. What else go you get for the 7 bucks? Here, Value is 10 bucks more per month and has a TON of additional channels. No bearing on how many you like/want, it's simply more stuff, more money. If you hate ALL the more stuff, pay less.


Oh, one BIG difference is I think all the music channels are only on Value. I really think most don't think about this, but it is kinda like XM or Sirius. All music, NO talk, better quality than broadcast broken down by 50 or so genres. I'd bet you 95% of TWC customers never even tuned one of those channels!


----------



## luzer

has anyone used HDHomeRun to get "clear qam" with TWNYC?


thanks

c


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ZMike* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I couldn't agree more, and let's not forget about the recent 40% increase in internet speed that took some bandwidth to accomplish as well.
> 
> 
> There is a finite limit to the amount of signal that can be carried through copper cable. Are there any engineers out there who actually know what the maximum signal capacity of RG-6 cable is and more importantly, can you figure out how much of that capacity is currently in use? It really would be nice to have some facts around here that would either confirm or deny our feelings about whether we are being screwed.
> 
> 
> -Mike



Well said, in MANY cases this is going to be a big part of exactly what FIOS can or can't do. It's only speculation, but I think FIOS is going to be fiber to the street or maybe the basement, then co-ax. So my question has to do with the length of co-ax AND what effects on bandwidth various other devices in the line do (i.e. can TWC put a LOT of content at reduced output then boost it back up when it hits the basement vs. FIOS).


My problem is that fiber rollout for TWC meant I had to wait almost 2 years for services from TWC that they had in alphabet city! Most significantly, the had RR close to 2 years before I had it.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I would LOVE to have the new channels that have been added in S.I., but it does seem like we're going to have to wait until TWC gets around to shutting off the analog channels in the other boroughs (which entails them forcing people to upgrade to digital cable and swapping out their ancient analog boxes) OR they get the Switched Digital Video (SDV) in place in NYC (it's been reported to be working just fine in South Carolina).
> 
> 
> Scott



I was kind of ambivalent about MHD... until I heard the entire Live Aid concert was going 16:9, HD, DD 5.1 on MHD. Instead they will probably only do bits and pieces on their fuzzy 4:3 with 10db over modulated audio channel that I refuse to subject myself to such audio distortion on.


We've seen positive reviews of SDV from Rochester. Actually, in 2 weeks, supposedly they can't hand out any more 8300HD like we all have. I have read it's still a 8300, but it has to have a M-Series cable card. BUT, some of the services we now get ion that config may require OCAP. AND OCAP only comes with Navigator.


At least that's how I synthesize what I read, of COURSE TWC is keeping all this stuff way hidden. I hear that their employees have been read the riot act about shutting the frak up.


Anyway, during the trials we saw they are CAPABLE of sending Navigator to only certain boxes. So it is possibly some may get it with the new box while the rest of us don't. So we REALLY need one of our best writers to get one and start relating experiences to the rest of us! And YOU, my pal, would make the PERFECT person, logical, well spoken, succinct, with a good knowledge of the technology involved.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV Dude* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey nutty - I wasn't comparing HD to SD. I do agree with you that some and I stress some of the new SD channels are good, however, what a real waste of bandwidth on those 4 ABC and NBC feeds in the 160's. My whole point here is that TWC is talking out of both sides of their mouth when they say there isn't enough bandwidth to add a few available HD channels and then continue to add countless on demand channels and SD channels. I know they're screwing us when they say there isn't enough bandwidth. What they really should be saying is "we are saving our bandwidth for other more profitable services like high speed internet and SD channels". Hey, I have no problem with them doing what's best for their bottom line. It's just that I don't appreciate the misinformation I am being told. I just wish there was a way for us to find out how much bandwidth is available and how many HD channels it could hold. As far duplicate channels in the 900's are concerned. I don't think it really take up any more bandwidth then it would had the original channels work with the SAP button. As far as the Actors' Guild having an impact on what channels choices cable operators can offer is something new to me.




Hdtv, Someone more technical would have to let us both know however if I recall correctly. I don't think those channels take up much bandwith because they are generated from NBC's or ABC's main feed then divided up. One of the pluses we get from Digital technology.


But you are right they should say it "we are saving our bandwidth for other more profitable services like high speed internet and SD channels" but why would they. Then can never make it seem like they are "making money" I don't believe for a min that the bandwith isn't there they are just catering to their core group of subscribers at all times. Do I hear "TRIPLE PLAY" Once HD STB egual more than 40% of their consumers then HD channels will be added at the same pace of SD channels . 10+ per year. There is an article I read from the same company that suplies the STB we use, SA. There is an easy fix, a fix they can do internally. whether TWC did it or not, they will NEVER tell us.


It isn't the Actors guile having any say in chioce we get. They have say or issues because of these duplicate channels. Think of it this way. We have a HD feed and a SD feed, which in turn the shows and comercials are being shown twice. They want to get paid for that 2nd showing. Kind of like the Texas thing when the cablecaster didn't want to air the HD channels because they wanted to get paid for the extra channel even though it is the same channel with better quality. I think as HD gets bigger you will hear more nosie from them.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> BUT, it's lying AND having that we all pay the same that really burns me. We get LESS service, we should pay less. Conversely, I'm sure somewhere there's stuff our SI relatives don't get while they pay the same as we who do and that sucks just the same.



This Coming from you River is shocking. I thought you of all peole would be more understanding. You are sounding like the I own TWC and expect everything to be done for me crowd. You even write above that you know this move in SI is nothing ore then a move to save customers in that area. Once the switch(agreement) is on, SI is 100% connected and ready to see a mass exodous from TWC. They have to do anything in their power to combat that. The big advertised moved is extra HD channels, but maybe there is more that is goidng out to only SI people.


We have to remember HD is an add on. We here at AVS complain a lot about the lack of channels, but that is because we have HDTV's. The best HD this and the best HD that. However, the majority of NY's if you go by today's latest national stats is only about 30-40% HD capable. (Never mind the group that have HDTV's and don't watch HD)Just by that we need to look at TWC realistically. The majority of people watch SD television and still think it looks great because DTV really does on a non-hd screen. DTV was the big thing less then 5 years ago. It improved the quality greatly. So TWC hasn't stopped cartering to these consumers because they are the the majority. We are not. River, The extra channels will roll to us, but we just need to be patient(I know some of you have been waiting for years) as FIOS grows so does our HD content.


But also for River sake, you are in the Manhattan so you might be one of of the last to get the extra channels.


----------



## LL3HD

So the big question iswhat really happened this morning? Was this a city wide situation? Did anyone check to see if any new updates were rolled out or was it just a basic cable down situation?


----------



## Scott Gaertner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was kind of ambivalent about MHD... until I heard the entire Live Aid concert was going 16:9, HD, DD 5.1 on MHD.



Can I ask for clarification on this, or a link? I don't see it posted anywhere else. Live Aid was shot & recorded in analog NTSC with a ton of interference, and to this day can't be rebroadcast in its entirety due to contract problems.


Are you talking about Live Earth? According to this press release , it'll be shown in its entirety in HD on Universal HD.


----------



## sabt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think this is part of the typical disparity we see in services and pricing even miles apart. In the city, ESPN HD was made "free." Well, by that I mean it's available on the only 2 "plans" available, called Value and Starter Pack.
> 
> 
> BUT I think you may want to look at a larger picture. What else go you get for the 7 bucks? Here, Value is 10 bucks more per month and has a TON of additional channels. No bearing on how many you like/want, it's simply more stuff, more money. If you hate ALL the more stuff, pay less.
> 
> 
> Oh, one BIG difference is I think all the music channels are only on Value. I really think most don't think about this, but it is kinda like XM or Sirius. All music, NO talk, better quality than broadcast broken down by 50 or so genres. I'd bet you 95% of TWC customers never even tuned one of those channels!



In order to get the same amount of channels that I had previous to the sudden lineup change, I would have to get both the Starter Pak ($59.95) and HD Extra ($7.95). Right now, I only pay for DTV Intro ($41.95) and HD Extra. I am not paying $18 for just ESPN HD. That's crazy.


----------



## 5w30




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hdtv, Someone more technical would have to let us both know however if I recall correctly. I don't think those channels take up much bandwith because they are generated from NBC's or ABC's main feed then divided up. One of the pluses we get from Digital technology.
> 
> 
> But you are right they should say it "we are saving our bandwidth for other more profitable services like high speed internet and SD channels" but why would they. Then can never make it seem like they are "making money" I don't believe for a min that the bandwith isn't there they are just catering to their core group of subscribers at all times. Do I hear "TRIPLE PLAY" Once HD STB egual more than 40% of their consumers then HD channels will be added at the same pace of SD channels . 10+ per year. There is an article I read from the same company that suplies the STB we use, SA. There is an easy fix, a fix they can do internally. whether TWC did it or not, they will NEVER tell us.
> 
> 
> It isn't the Actors guile having any say in chioce we get. They have say or issues because of these duplicate channels. Think of it this way. We have a HD feed and a SD feed, which in turn the shows and comercials are being shown twice. They want to get paid for that 2nd showing. Kind of like the Texas thing when the cablecaster didn't want to air the HD channels because they wanted to get paid for the extra channel even though it is the same channel with better quality. I think as HD gets bigger you will hear more nosie from them.



Good for the Screen Actors Guild and the American Federation of Television and Radio Artists. Pay up, broadcasters and cablecasters.

No matter how many time the pig is sliced up, someone's got to pay for it ...

and since this is broadcasting, the price of the squeal is included.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So the big question iswhat really happened this morning? Was this a city wide situation? Did anyone check to see if any new updates were rolled out or was it just a basic cable down situation?



They would be able to turn down the systemm for updates, big money involved. Remeber business first, service to comunnity second. It was ut after 7 and that means the morning shows lost NYC viewrs, oh that Horror. Plus all the local comercials that TWC sells, they now how to give buy back sopts. We will never know! Maybe there was test to show the terrorist that they can knocked down our TV's and it won't effect us at all. OOPS did that test ever fail.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *5w30* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Good for the Screen Actors Guild and the American Federation of Television and Radio Artists. Pay up, broadcasters and cablecasters.
> 
> No matter how many time the pig is sliced up, someone's got to pay for it ...
> 
> and since this is broadcasting, the price of the squeal is included.



Don't get me wrong there should be compensation, but it needs to be done quietly, no blackouts, no shut downs, just work the dam crap in you orginal contracts so we can all get the service we deserve instead of the consumer always getting screwed by corporate greed and special interest inteferance. You would think since we are in the Media/technology age we would have learned from the Music industry that rules need to be changed. But no we are dragging our feet and waiting till lawsuits start ppopping up and who pays, we do. HD is an extea channel and if they get paid per play then they should get that money, just like the Cast of TV shows should get something for the online free streaming of their TV shows. I think in NYC these issue have been worked out already, but I can be wrong. TWC made DTV agreements with the locals which covered HD channels. As for the comercials, we will see.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sabt* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In order to get the same amount of channels that I had previous to the sudden lineup change, I would have to get both the Starter Pak ($59.95) and HD Extra ($7.95). Right now, I only pay for DTV Intro ($41.95) and HD Extra. I am not paying $18 for just ESPN HD. That's crazy.



I am not sure if I asked you this already. Do you watch MOJO, HDNET & HDNETMOVIES? If you do watch you need to keep HDXtra, if not, then get rid of it and get the starter pack. The price will even out. The starter pack is 49.95 not 59. the DTValue is $59.95 and the HDxtra is $9, So if you added starter and eliminated HDextra your bil would be cheaper.


I really need for you to show me, what channels are offered with your INtro Pak. As I see it now, you lose a lot of good channels by staying with that pack. Personally I don't think you get all of the top10 channels. I could be wrong but I remember the intro pak being offered when DTV was introduced originally, but it didn't have half the channels I watched at the time. You give me a kist and I will give you a non-solicited objectional answer for whcich way you should go. Don't cheat either give me all the shopping channels and the all the News channels. If you want PM me with the list if you don't want to bother anybody else here with this issue.


----------



## Xrayz

ok, i am getting twc hooked up next week when i move to NYC, and when i booked my installation a week ago they told me espnhd was not included and i had to pay an extra $8. so i did it, i need that channel!

reading the past few pages, can anyone confirm that espnhd is now included with basic service? i'm in midtown east, if that matters


thanks


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xrayz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ok, i am getting twc hooked up next week when i move to NYC, and when i booked my installation a week ago they told me espnhd was not included and i had to pay an extra $8. so i did it, i need that channel!
> 
> reading the past few pages, can anyone confirm that espnhd is now included with basic service? i'm in midtown east, if that matters
> 
> 
> thanks



Call them and reconfirm/change your order. You do not need the HDXtra pakage to get ESPN HD or for that fact ESPN2 HD anymore. All Sprots channels are available with just the starter pak service. If you are getting a HDDVR already, IMO it is worth the money for the only 3 HD channels left on HDXtra(MOJO, HDNET & HDMOVIES). Because you get the DVR and the pak as a combo, so the three channels only cost $5 more. These channels are widely regarded as some of the best HDPQ available. Midtown east doesn't matter for TWC True NYC, but the question isn't as far fetched as you might think. SI has been given more extras lately that the rest of the city is lagging way behind.


Anyway just, be prepared when you talk to them. make sure they don't try to talk you into any service that you don't want. But you should look into the triple play and double play packages, these will save you some money if you haven't decided on you Phone or internet service as of yet. Plus in NYC any savings is a good start. The one bill helps you save on postage also if you still use snail mail. Just some advice, Welcome to this great city. Where are you coming from?


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was kind of ambivalent about MHD... until I heard the entire Live Aid concert was going 16:9, HD, DD 5.1 on MHD.



Not true.


The press release has said that the "Live Earth" concert is going to be broadcast on *UHD* in its entirety in HD -- for 23 hours or something.


This is the channel we'll be getting it on.......


----------



## UnnDunn

For your reference, the HD channel list again, with the required programming package appended to each.


DS = Digital Starter

DTV = DTValue

HDX = HDXtra


702 - WCBS HD (CBS2) - DS

703 - TNT HD - DS

704 - WNBC HD (NBC4) - DS

705 - WNYW HD (FOX5) - DS

707 - WABC HD (ABC7) - DS

708 - YES HD - DS

709 - WWOR HD (My9) - DS

711 - WPIX HD (CW11) - DS

713 - WNET HD (PBS) - DS

714 - Kids13 - DS

718 - Discovery HD Theater - DS

720 - MHD (SI only) - DS

726 - SNY HD - DS

727 - MSG HD - DS

728 - ESPN HD - DS

729 - ESPN2 HD - DS

730 - YES HD - DS

731 - NBC Weather Plus - DS

740 - Universal HD - DS

741 - SNY HD - DS

746 - A&E HD (SI only) - DTV

748 - FSNY HD (SI only) - DTV

750 - WNJN-DT - DS

776 - Cinemax HD - Cinemax

777 - Starz HD - Starz Moviepack

778 - The Movie Channel HD (SI Only) - The Movie Channel

779 - Showtime HD - Showtime

780 - HBO HD - HBO

796 - MOJO HD - HDX

797 - HDNet Movies - HDX

798 - HDNet - HDX


This is taken from the on-screen guide in Staten Island, the channels I receive as a Digital Starter subscriber, and the information on TWCs website.


Note that A&E HD and FSNY HD are part of DTValue now. If you have Intro Triple Play or Digital Starter, you won't get them, even if you have HDXtra.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Gaertner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can I ask for clarification on this, or a link? I don't see it posted anywhere else. Live Aid was shot & recorded in analog NTSC with a ton of interference, and to this day can't be rebroadcast in its entirety due to contract problems.
> 
> 
> Are you talking about Live Earth? According to this press release , it'll be shown in its entirety in HD on Universal HD.



mea culpa, it looks like I did my best dyslexic move and transposed the channels. Then again, I did "hear" it, so dementia is clearly knocking on my door!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Note that ESPN HD, ESPN2 HD, A&E HD, FSNY HD and MHD are part of DTValue now. If you have Intro Triple Play or Digital Starter, you won't get them, even if you have HDXtra.



Funny, I just gone to double check, turns out it's impossible to tell from the TWC site, their "channel lineup" seems to be still what was so before 6/14 (I even changed location to Staten Island). Where DID you find this info (not doubting you, I just can not seem to find anything current, not even what the hell SD channels HDXtra now gets)?


It is logical for the HD ESPNs to be on the Value, from your info and all the music channels, I'd say it's actually quite the bargain, especially from a company that tends to have major issues with value of services to it's customers.


As for HDXtra, 8 bucks is a rip, considering that if you have 2 premiums, you can get a third for 5 bucks more. BUT I'm surprised someone with serious HD leanings who does NOT have DVR service. With DVR service, it's 5 bucks more.


Yes, one DOES have to realize that package deals is the way to of with TWC. I don't have an inherent issue with combo services being less than 2 al la carte services. I understand the squeals from those who want everything a la carte, but I also think that means BIG danger to most who want a lot of stuff for their money.


Oh just noticed you listed 731, that got moved in Manhattan. YES and SNY are still doubled so it's POSSIBLE a recording may get screwed up if they drop the dupes. AND I'm still mystified they left a single SD channel in the 700s.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For your reference, the HD channel list again, with the required programming package appended to each.
> 
> 
> DS = Digital Starter
> 
> DTV = DTValue
> 
> HDX = HDXtra
> 
> 
> 702 - WCBS HD (CBS2) - DS
> 
> 703 - TNT HD - DS
> 
> 704 - WNBC HD (NBC4) - DS
> 
> 705 - WNYW HD (FOX5) - DS
> 
> 707 - WABC HD (ABC7) - DS
> 
> 708 - YES HD - DS
> 
> 709 - WWOR HD (My9) - DS
> 
> 711 - WPIX HD (CW11) - DS
> 
> 713 - WNET HD (PBS) - DS
> 
> 714 - Kids13 - DS
> 
> 718 - Discovery HD Theater - DS
> 
> 720 - MHD (SI only) - DTV
> 
> 726 - SNY HD - DS
> 
> 727 - MSG HD - DS
> 
> 728 - ESPN HD - DTV
> 
> 729 - ESPN2 HD - DTV
> 
> 730 - YES HD - DS
> 
> 731 - NBC Weather Plus - DS
> 
> 740 - Universal HD - DS
> 
> 741 - SNY HD - DS
> 
> 746 - A&E HD (SI only) - DTV
> 
> 748 - FSNY HD (SI only) - DTV
> 
> 750 - WNJN-DT - DS
> 
> 776 - Cinemax HD - Cinemax
> 
> 777 - Starz HD - Starz Moviepack
> 
> 778 - The Movie Channel HD (SI Only) - The Movie Channel
> 
> 779 - Showtime HD - Showtime
> 
> 780 - HBO HD - HBO
> 
> 796 - MOJO HD - HDX
> 
> 797 - HDNet Movies - HDX
> 
> 798 - HDNet - HDX
> 
> 
> Note that ESPN HD, ESPN2 HD, A&E HD, FSNY HD and MHD are part of DTValue now. If you have Intro Triple Play or Digital Starter, you won't get them, even if you have HDXtra.



IS This the updated list for NY & NJ? Thank you for the outline of DTV and DS channels. That will help me help others better now. The only problem is the Letter officially stated the 2 HD ESPN's wil be included as part of Basic, which is all the channels on the starter pak, plus extras. Why wouldn't the letter state that the ESPN's will only be available with DTValue service. The web site has not been updated so that is no help what so ever.


Either way this helps. Thank you. *Sabt*, check the list out so you will know what will be available with the packages I told you about.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Funny, I just gone to double check, turns out it's impossible to tell from the TWC site, their "channel lineup" seems to be still what was so before 6/14 (I even changed location to Staten Island). Where DID you find this info (not doubting you, I just can not seem to find anything current, not even what the hell SD channels HDXtra now gets)?
> 
> *I have been checking the site for days, to help the NJ people but for some reason the site will be the last to be updated.*
> 
> 
> It is logical for the HD ESPNs to be on the Value, from your info and all the music channels, I'd say it's actually quite the bargain, especially from a company that tends to have major issues with value of services to it's customers.
> 
> *I am against, it being on Value. They claim all hd at no extra charge, they should stick to that. All these extra HD channels should be part of Standard. The HD teir is understandable loop hole they use to charge us more. But that loophle only has 3 HD channels now. Don't get me wrong I do Have DTValue. But I get a lot of channels just for that $100 increaese, channels I do watch*
> 
> 
> 
> As for HDXtra, 8 bucks is a rip, considering that if you have 2 premiums, you can get a third for 5 bucks more. BUT I'm surprised someone with serious HD leanings who does NOT have DVR service. With DVR service, it's 5 bucks more.
> 
> *True, No DVR. DO NOT BOTHER. The three channels are worth it for $5 but not for $8.95. No Way.*
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, one DOES have to realize that package deals is the way to of with TWC. I don't have an inherent issue with combo services being less than 2 al la carte services. I understand the squeals from those who want everything a la carte, but I also think that means BIG danger to most who want a lot of stuff for their money.
> 
> *True x 10. The biggest thing in the 80's when cable was new was the increase from the same 3 networks and 3 locals plus PBS. Then we had 55 channels then we topped off at 89 before the new and improved DTV was in line. 200 plus channels with interactive features and music that we can enjoy for hours. Since most everyone has the TV hooked up to a surround sound that music soudned even better then OTA broadcast crap and the icing was it that we had specialty based channels. But now we have 200 plus TV channels and a good 10% - 20%that want to gain in ratings and give us good quality new shows. Something A-la carte would have restricted to just the popular channels. Because we of these ex:
> 
> Sci-fi was a repeat only channel but has blossomed with their new shows, but would you really waste a choice on a repeat laden channel if alacarte was available back in 94. S.ame thing with Comedy central. We all watch 20-30 channels so the study said, but it didn't tell us about all the channels we watch while surfing.*
> 
> 
> 
> Oh just noticed you listed 731, that got moved in Manhattan. YES and SNY are still doubled so it's POSSIBLE a recording may get screwed up if they drop the dupes. AND I'm still mystified they left a single SD channel in the 700s.


*Yeah that is true, But i saw 2, but still move them, but TWC did recently sign NBC's contract so maybe it is suppose to stay near UniversalHD. I really don't know whay Kids13 and NBC weather s still there, other then to make it seem like there is more HD then we really have.*


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You have don't need MSG unitil late this year or maybe next year before the Knicks might resemble a competitive team. You are safe not having MSGHD fo a year or 2.










How's he supposed to watch the Rangers in HD? MSG-HD is the ONLY reason I couldn't move to FIOS (if it were available in NYC)...until Verizon carries it I'm stuck with TWC.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey Broadway, I thought you were an LCD guy, if yes why the Plasma for the parents? Don't you have to baby the plasmas during the first 100 hrs or 2 weeks?
> 
> 
> As for your father, Yeah, I think you might be the cause of some trouble with you fanstastic gesture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they are retire then it should be that bad, the she can get all the chores down by him during the day, but if they are still working, once he gets a view of those Night games in HD, he will not want to do any of his after work chores. (notice that I am not even married But I still know that the house is the women's realm and we should do what they request) Plus he might want to drown her out with the crisp digital sound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah getting them to relearn the channels isn't that hard as it use to be because these cable companies constantly change their channels so one is always updating their FAVS selections.




My primary display is an LCD 720p front projector. Nothing beats HD FP imo. But I've always had a slight preference to plasma over lcd for the "small" displays. That may change as the new LCDs are supposed to have made great strides in contrast level.


I did lower the picture settings to make sure their panny breaks in nicely. Next time I visit I'll crank them back up a bit.


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Funny, I just gone to double check, turns out it's impossible to tell from the TWC site, their "channel lineup" seems to be still what was so before 6/14 (I even changed location to Staten Island). Where DID you find this info (not doubting you, I just can not seem to find anything current, not even what the hell SD channels HDXtra now gets)?



Back when MHD, A&E HD and FSNY HD were added here, I called up TWC asking why I couldn't get them since they were listed on TWC's website and on the printed channel guide as being part of Digital Starter (which we subscribe to.) Well, only MHD was listed as such, the other two were not listed at all, but I fudged them into my complaint.


Big back and forth between me and TWC ensued, with them sending someone out to check our equipment, and me swapping out boxes. Eventually I just had them add DTValue to our account to see if the three channels would come up, and they did.


We still have Digital Starter, and ESPN/2 HD are blocked, so I assume they are on DTValue as well.


At the time, I verbally advised them to update their online and printed channel lists. They gave me a free month of Starz for my trouble. I guess they haven't updated the lists yet.









*Edit*: I just checked MHD, ESPN HD and ESPN2 HD, and they come up now.







So I guess they are on Digital Starter as well. A&E HD and FSNY HD remain blocked.


Jeez, I wish TWC would just make up their minds about this stuff.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's he supposed to watch the Rangers in HD? MSG-HD is the ONLY reason I couldn't move to FIOS (if it were available in NYC)...until Verizon carries it I'm stuck with TWC.



Uh, when do you think you'll be ABLE to get FIOS service? I agree, no MSG HD WOULD be a big issue, but my best speculation says FIOS MAY be available at the southern end of Manhattan in 6-9 months and up where I live (by Columbia) in about 2+ years.


I also think out SI neighbors will be the frist ones to get FIOS services, that where TWC actually made an effort to free up space for more HD and why they have 4 channels we do not.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's he supposed to watch the Rangers in HD? MSG-HD is the ONLY reason I couldn't move to FIOS (if it were available in NYC)...until Verizon carries it I'm stuck with TWC.



Verizon doesn't have MSGHD, When was the last time you guys looked at their channel lineup? I thought I read all the local sports nets on the lineup. Guess I have something to look for after lunch.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My primary display is an LCD 720p front projector. Nothing beats HD FP imo. But I've always had a slight preference to plasma over lcd for the "small" displays. That may change as the new LCDs are supposed to have made great strides in contrast level.
> 
> 
> I did lower the picture settings to make sure their panny breaks in nicely. Next time I visit I'll crank them back up a bit.



I hear that FP's can be the way to go, but you really have to have a dedicated TV room. Plus the cost savings is unbelieveable. But then again the added cost for the stadium seating and window removal might make me look back at the flat panels again.

















Do you mind if I PM you about you front projector? I never knew anyone with it and would like some info.


The LCD's are making huge strides in all parts of PQ. They aren't out selling plasma's because of price, because plasma is still cheaper.


----------



## UnnDunn

I've updated the channel list I posted, placing ESPN HD, ESPN2 HD and MHD in Digital Starter. Unless TWC decides to change things around again tomorrow without telling anyone, that should be correct for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Verizon doesn't have MSGHD, When was the last time you guys looked at their channel lineup? I thought I read all the local sports nets on the lineup. Guess I have something to look for after lunch.



Read what he wrote again.... Thats exactly what he said.


----------



## Scott Gaertner

Also, note that kids 13 moved to channel 160.


----------



## LL3HD

Here's an interesting article from fredfa's _Hot Off The Press_ thread



> Quote:
> fredfa
> 
> Cable is touting switched digital as a magic bullet which will allow it to compete with telcos and DBS in offering HD capacity. But there are major problems as this article explains.



The Business of Television


How Time Warner Austin Did Switched Digital

Bowen: Channel Selection Is Key


By Todd Spangler Multichannel News, 6/21/2007


Orlando, Fla. --- Todd Bowen, director of digital systems for Time Warner Cable's Austin, Texas, division, delivered a key piece of wisdom for those deploying switched digital video: Be sure to get the right channels in the mix.


The most important decision you're going to make is which channels to switch, Bowen said. If you don't pick the right channels, it's going to bite you.


That's because if those channels are too popular -- that is, if they're being watched by someone virtually all of the time -- those will potentially eat up all of the space set aside for the SDV pool, defeating the whole purpose of the technology.


Bowen gave a presentation here at the Society of Cable Telecommunications Engineers' Cable-Tec Expo 2007 on lessons learned from his SDV rollout over the past three years.


The MSO initiated its first beta-test in July 2004 in Austin. The division launched SDV systemwide in spring 2006. It now switches 75 standard-definition and eight HD channels, using Scientific Atlanta's switched-digital servers.


Before SDV, we were bandwidth-sparse, Bowen said. Moving to switched digital, he added, allowed us to launch digital simulcast.


Time Warner, an early proponent of the technology, is betting big on SDV to let it keep pace on HDTV. It expects to increase the rollout from eight divisions at the end of 2006 to at least one-half of its 23 divisions this year. SDV will let the MSO offer virtually unlimited HD capacity, chief operating officer Landel Hobbs said at a Wall Street conference earlier this month.


At the operational level, the key question for Bowen was: Which to switch? He offered a few insights from Austin's experience. First, he said, anything in a tier -- like a sports tier or a non-English-language tier -- is a good candidate, because obviously, not everyone takes that tier of service. Alternate-time-zone feeds and pay-per-view channels are also likely to be among the least-viewed channels.


Event pay-per-view, sports pay-per-view, that's low-hanging fruit, he added. Those are 8-10 channels that are wasted when there are no events.


But there are exceptions to the rules. For example, in Austin, the West Coast feed of a certain kids' channel (the channel's company has a large theme park up the road, Bowen noted) happens to be extremely popular. It's the babysitting channel, he said. It's always on.


Then there are blockbuster PPV events, like high-profile boxing matches. For one such bout recently, Bowen said, customers who subscribed to the event hadn't followed Time Warner's instructions to boot up their set-tops to download the SDV client from the SA servers, so they couldn't tune to the PPV channel. The call center was swamped with irate subscribers. It was a classic example of, Whoops,' Bowen said.


Time Warner Austin has since moved its main PPV-events channel back into regular digital broadcast, although Bowen added that other PPV channels work very well in a switched environment.


In the final analysis, in selecting the channels to be switched, There's no magic chart that goes, yes-no-yes-no,' he said. It's a case-by-case basis.


Another of Bowen's findings: Some video with lots of motion, like live sporting events, needs more than the 3.75 megabits per second that ordinary SDV streams can comfortably be limited to. Some channels take up six, seven, eight megabits, so rather than rate-shape those, we take up two channels -- 7.5 megabits -- so we don't have video issues, Bowen said.


To offer the 75 SD and eight HD channels in the switched group, Time Warner Austin dedicated eight quadrature-amplitude-modulation channels for SDV. We put [the QAMs] on the high end of the spectrum, adjacent to VOD, Bowen said.


He added that he doesn't let QAM utilization for SDV rise more than 70%. If usage is consistently around that much for a given service group, he said, his team will reconfigure the group or do a node split to minimize the chance that SDV channels will be blocked.


All things considered, Time Warner Austin encountered relatively few customer-service issues with the SDV rollout, according to Bowen, who added, We thought there would be 20,000-30,000 service calls in Austin, but we didn't have that at all.

http://www.multichannel.com/index.a...cleID=CA6454447 


__________________

Hot off the Press! The Latest TV News and Info

Prime Time Nielsen TV Ratings


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've updated the channel list I posted, placing ESPN HD, ESPN2 HD and MHD in Digital Starter. Unless TWC decides to change things around again tomorrow without telling anyone, that should be correct for the foreseeable future.



So I was not wrong in helping my intro pak friends by telling them they are included with the Starter pak. Thanks unndunn.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Read what he wrote again.... Thats exactly what he said.



I should have put a "!" because I was shocked by reading that instead of a coma. Plus a couple of corrections to get what I really meant out. I originally read the NY channel lineup which included MSGHD last month. It has been a while since I have seen an updated channel guide from Verizon so I was caught of guard when I read his post.

This is what I meant. Sorry for the confusion.

_Verizon doesn't have MSGHD! When was the last time you guys looked at their channel lineup? I thought I read Verizon's lineup and all the local sports nets were available in HD. Guess I have something to look for after lunch._


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I should have put a "!" because I was shocked by reading that instead of a coma. Plus a couple of corrections to get what I really meant out. I originally read the NY channel lineup which included MSGHD last month. It has been a while since I have seen an updated channel guide from Verizon so I was caught of guard when I read his post.
> 
> This is what I meant. Sorry for the confusion.
> 
> _Verizon doesn't have MSGHD! When was the last time you guys looked at their channel lineup? I thought I read Verizon's lineup and all the local sports nets were available in HD. Guess I have something to look for after lunch._




None of Cablevision's competitors have access to MSGHD or FSNYHD (they include all satellite companies and FiOS)


This wont change any time soon


----------



## AndyHDTV

wow, next week cablevision we have the 15 voom HD channels.


FOR FREE! bringing their total # of HD channels to 40.

http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6454390.html


----------



## Khurram




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Uh, when do you think you'll be ABLE to get FIOS service? I agree, no MSG HD WOULD be a big issue, but my best speculation says FIOS MAY be available at the southern end of Manhattan in 6-9 months and up where I live (by Columbia) in about 2+ years.
> 
> 
> I also think out SI neighbors will be the frist ones to get FIOS services, that where TWC actually made an effort to free up space for more HD and why they have 4 channels we do not.




I live downtown in the financial district.

About 4 buildings down here just got fios and my building is having the installation done very soon. I'm at 10 Hanover Square which is just off Wall St.

Can't wait! Hoping it comes sooner than later!


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I hear that FP's can be the way to go, but you really have to have a dedicated TV room. Plus the cost savings is unbelieveable. But then again the added cost for the stadium seating and window removal might make me look back at the flat panels again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mind if I PM you about you front projector? I never knew anyone with it and would like some info.



PM me any time. My FP was just about the best purchase I've ever made. You couldn't get me to trade it for any plasma or lcd available, with the exception of the panny 103" plasma...but that wouldn't fit through my door. You'd be surprised just how far the technology has come. You don't HAVE to have a dedicated TV room. I use my living room as my theater and just project on a brown unfinished wall. The picture looks great. At 112" it creates an experience you just can't get with a plasma or lcd. some of the newer models throw off even more light, so you can enjoy the projector with a good bit of ambient light too. Personally I think everyone should own a projector. Everyone who comes over is just floored. The look on their faces is priceless.


----------



## Khurram




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> PM me any time. My FP was just about the best purchase I've ever made. You couldn't get me to trade it for any plasma or lcd available, with the exception of the panny 103" plasma...but that wouldn't fit through my door. You'd be surprised just how far the technology has come. You don't HAVE to have a dedicated TV room. I use my living room as my theater and just project on a brown unfinished wall. The picture looks great. At 112" it creates an experience you just can't get with a plasma or lcd. some of the newer models throw off even more light, so you can enjoy the projector with a good bit of ambient light too. Personally I think everyone should own a projector. Everyone who comes over is just floored. The look on their faces is priceless.



I see you also live in manhattan..

assuming that space is somehwhat limited here as you know..you dont think that a fp is overkill in a manhattan apartment?

I personally dont at all, but I would have a hard time convincing my wife that it would be suitable.

Also my wall that faces opposite my tv positioning is all windows and floor to ceiling ones at that.

I'm assuming that would be way to much ambient light for a fp to look good in, correct?

I dont like the idea of having to darken the room everytime I want to watch tv, but it is something I would consider.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Khurram* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I see you also live in manhattan..
> 
> assuming that space is somehwhat limited here as you know..you dont think that a fp is overkill in a manhattan apartment?
> 
> I personally dont at all, but I would have a hard time convincing my wife that it would be suitable.
> 
> Also my wall that faces opposite my tv positioning is all windows and floor to ceiling ones at that.
> 
> I'm assuming that would be way to much ambient light for a fp to look good in, correct?
> 
> I dont like the idea of having to darken the room everytime I want to watch tv, but it is something I would consider.



An entire wall of floor to ceiling windows would not be kind to a FP. That said, you could purchase shades. Personally, I'm usually not home during the day, so the light issue mostly only effects me on the weekends (1pm Sunday NFL games is probably the biggest issue.) For those events I zoom my PJ all the way in to make a smaller picture (mine gets down to about 60") which has increased brightness and does a better job combatting the ambient light. But if the sun is shining directly on your image (whether it be a wall or screen) it's going to be an issue. If that is your situation I'd suggest a plasma/lcd AND a projector. Use the former when the sun is up and the latter for the real show in the evenings.


----------



## Khurram




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> An entire wall of floor to ceiling windows would not be kind to a FP. That said, you could purchase shades. Personally, I'm usually not home during the day, so the light issue mostly only effects me on the weekends (1pm Sunday NFL games is probably the biggest issue.) For those events I zoom my PJ all the way in to make a smaller picture (mine gets down to about 60") which has increased brightness and does a better job combatting the ambient light. But if the sun is shining directly on your image (whether it be a wall or screen) it's going to be an issue. If that is your situation I'd suggest a plasma/lcd AND a projector. Use the former when the sun is up and the latter for the real show in the evenings.




I just got a 50 inch samsung plasma which I love.

So do you have your fp ceiling mounted or some other way?


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Khurram* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just got a 50 inch samsung plasma which I love.
> 
> So do you have your fp ceiling mounted or some other way?



My Panny is shelf mounted on the wall above my couch. The lens shift feature makes installation a breeze. I watch everything on my FP...for the most part it's my main TV. I put about 100 hours on it per month. Really, I think it was an awesome purchase for $1704 27 months ago. Today you can get a better unit for less.


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> wow, next week cablevision we have the 15 voom HD channels.
> 
> 
> FOR FREE! bringing their total # of HD channels to 40.
> 
> http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6454390.html



The only Voom channel I would be remotely interested in is GamePlay HD.


----------



## AndyHDTV

TWC messed up their own press release.



" TCM in HD - Turner Classic Movies features commercial-free classic movies from Turner Entertainment, MGM, United Artists and RKO film titles from the 1920's forward. Available on Channel 778, Staten Island only. Digital HD converter required."

http://www.timewarnercable.com/Inves...31&MarketID=50


----------



## nycnigel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not true.
> 
> 
> The press release has said that the "Live Earth" concert is going to be broadcast on *UHD* in its entirety in HD -- for 23 hours or something.
> 
> 
> This is the channel we'll be getting it on.......



I dont like the line up. It seems a bit old n washed up or just typical american rock or hip hop. Quite dull really. shame that.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> TWC messed up their own press release.
> 
> 
> 
> " TCM in HD - Turner Classic Movies features commercial-free classic movies from Turner Entertainment, MGM, United Artists and RKO film titles from the 1920's forward. Available on Channel 778, Staten Island only. Digital HD converter required."
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/Inves...31&MarketID=50



I'd take that mistake in a heart beat-- Turner Classic over The Movie Channel in HD. Who needs another premium rehash channel of movies that have already been on HBO, SHO, or Starzz? At least with Starzz now we get a better selection but I don't see any advantages to TMC.


Give me some classic movies in HDTCM is something to look forward tothat's on the sole condition that the movies are properly transferred to HD otherwise don't bother.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Khurram* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I live downtown in the financial district.
> 
> About 4 buildings down here just got fios and my building is having the installation done very soon. I'm at 10 Hanover Square which is just off Wall St.
> 
> Can't wait! Hoping it comes sooner than later!



Did Verizon get their franchise license to offer FIOS TV services in Manhattan? My understanding is that this event hasn't happened and speculation seems to indicate late fall. And logic tells me that TWC is hard at work figuring out ways to delay (or prevent) this as much as possible.


AFAIK it's possible to get "FIOS" for phone and internet service, but I'm pretty sure the TV service part MUST have a franchise agreement with the city prior to their marketing and selling it.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> TWC messed up their own press release.
> 
> 
> 
> " TCM in HD - Turner Classic Movies features commercial-free classic movies from Turner Entertainment, MGM, United Artists and RKO film titles from the 1920's forward. Available on Channel 778, Staten Island only. Digital HD converter required."
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/Inves...31&MarketID=50



OMG, TCM sure as hell is in my top 5 "desired" channels! I thought it was going to be a while before they (TCM, not TWC) did HD... of course, it seems this marks another HD channel in SI we don't get.


Looking at your link, it seems it damn close to SI getting 50% more HD channels for the same rates we pay. AND not one peep out of TWC about when the rest of us will get all these channels.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nycnigel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I dont like the line up. It seems a bit old n washed up or just typical american rock or hip hop. Quite dull really. shame that.



Well, the real issue is that we WILL get it, no matter what you may think of the acts.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> None of Cablevision's competitors have access to MSGHD or FSNYHD (they include all satellite companies and FiOS)
> 
> 
> This wont change any time soon



Really I did not know that. How rude is cablevision? Say I am here in TWC land and want to swtch to SAT(that will never happen TWC or death) I would lose my Knicks and Ragers because of their pettiness. Don't they make more money with more exposure? Makes no sense they are going to lose the subscribers anyway so they might should just make the money the good ole fachionway, by broadcasting a channel. Oh well. Thanks berk


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Really I did not know that. How rude is cablevision? Say I am here in TWC land and want to swtch to SAT(that will never happen TWC or death) I would lose my Knicks and Ragers because of their pettiness. Don't they make more money with more exposure? Makes no sense they are going to lose the subscribers anyway so they might should just make the money the good ole fachionway, by broadcasting a channel. Oh well. Thanks berk



Rude? Pettiness?


It's business.


They know that anyone who wants those channels will stick with them.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> TWC messed up their own press release.
> 
> 
> 
> " TCM in HD - Turner Classic Movies features commercial-free classic movies from Turner Entertainment, MGM, United Artists and RKO film titles from the 1920's forward. Available on Channel 778, Staten Island only. Digital HD converter required."
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/Inves...31&MarketID=50



Either way, I don't care because it won't be heading our way till the end of the year, if that. But TCM would be a nice touch in HD, but that would be the first HD channel I would have no interest in at all!. TMCHD is nice but they only will be showing shows that Showtime played a month earlier.


----------



## obiwanfong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did Verizon get their franchise license to offer FIOS TV services in Manhattan? My understanding is that this event hasn't happened and speculation seems to indicate late fall. And logic tells me that TWC is hard at work figuring out ways to delay (or prevent) this as much as possible.
> 
> 
> AFAIK it's possible to get "FIOS" for phone and internet service, but I'm pretty sure the TV service part MUST have a franchise agreement with the city prior to their marketing and selling it.




To my knowledge, it's being added to most new developments downtown. Not sure if that's the case across Manhattan or if only internet service is available but they're definitely marketing both (including by handing out flyers at street corners in the Financial District).


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> wow, next week cablevision we have the 15 voom HD channels.
> 
> 
> FOR FREE! bringing their total # of HD channels to 40.
> 
> http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6454390.html



Congrats to you guys for getting Voom, maybe TWC might open the purse strings, because these channels have been know to show some fantasic HD programing. It is just the lack of content they might have untill they get big and make money.


Me don't get it, Cablevision owns VOOM? Why wouldn't they have it sooner? They sell service to Echostar which keeps it alive and kicking but just barely. Now they make the deal and claim 500 HD channels. Why go that high if we all know there wouldn't be that many HD broadcasters available? I know you want to beat Sat's claim "150 channels 2/3rds more than cable" But be realistic.


SV is the future and we all know that it will add enough space for channels galore, but unless HD keeps growing they will add more SD channels first and we don't want that.. Just look at that link, Cablevision only has 734,000 HD customers but that is less than 25% of total subscribers. That is horrible.


Hopefully TWC has better numbers then we would be the primary group they would try to make happy.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Rude? Pettiness?
> 
> 
> It's business.
> 
> 
> They know that anyone who wants those channels will stick with them.



That is ture. But like you said it is business, my example still stands. I am "stuck" with TWC because I can't the knicks on Sat. But hey, the Dloans are the Dolan's. Who else can have 5 straight losing seasons with the highest payroll?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Congrats to you guys for getting Voom, maybe TWC might open the purse strings, because these channels have been know to show some fantasic HD programing. It is just the lack of content they might have untill they get big and make money.
> 
> 
> Me don't get it, Cablevision owns VOOM? Why wouldn't they have it sooner? They sell service to Echostar which keeps it alive and kicking but just barely. Now they make the deal and claim 500 HD channels. Why go that high if we all know there wouldn't be that many HD broadcasters available? I know you want to beat Sat's claim "150 channels 2/3rds more than cable" But be realistic.
> 
> 
> SV is the future and we all know that it will add enough space for channels galore, but unless HD keeps growing they will add more SD channels first and we don't want that.. Just look at that link, Cablevision only has 734,000 HD customers but that is less than 25% of total subscribers. That is horrible.
> 
> 
> Hopefully TWC has better numbers then we would be the primary group they would try to make happy.




VOOM was the center of a big fight between the Father and Son Dolans. Son runs Cablevision and Father created VOOM.

Son initially wanted nothing to do with it - so thats why it wasn't seen on Cablevision after the satellite venture failed.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *obiwanfong* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> To my knowledge, it's being added to most new developments downtown. Not sure if that's the case across Manhattan or if only internet service is available but they're definitely marketing both (including by handing out flyers at street corners in the Financial District).



I would make sure. I know River is right, no aggreements have been made yet. If it was there would be a lot of happt SI people braging on this thread. It might just be FIOS internet, not TV. That is available anywhere as long as the wiring is done.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> VOOM was the center of a big fight between the Father and Son Dolans. Son runs Cablevision and Father created VOOM.
> 
> Son initially wanted nothing to do with it - so thats why it wasn't seen on Cablevision after the satellite venture failed.



yeah I was reading about that, (Information at our finger tips) I read the sat venture failed but the channels are still active and pretty good. Thank god for Echo star or it would have been shut down. But now 2 companies have it and hopefully more will follow. Just like a lot of people say here once you go HD you never go back to SD. So those 15 channels would give us a lot more choices for our HD enjoyment. Come on who wouldn't want to see Holloween in HD, what about the Evil Dead? All that blood.


----------



## SRFast

I live in Jamaica (11432) and ever since TWC added ESPN2-HD (729), the reception has been crappy or non existent on this channel. This problem exist on both my CableCard and 8300HD so it is the signal source, not my equipment. Has anyone else experienced problems with ESPN2-HD? There are no problems with ESPN2 on channel 29.


TIA....JL


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRFast* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I live in Jamaica (11432) and ever since TWC added ESPN2-HD (729), the reception has been crappy or non existent on this channel. This problem exist on both my CableCard and 8300HD so it is the signal source, not my equipment. Has anyone else experienced problems with ESPN2-HD? There are no problems with ESPN2 on channel 29.
> 
> 
> TIA....JL



While I haven't watched it for any length of time, it has seemed perfectly clear and crisp to me in lower Manhattan.


You should put in a service call to TWC.


----------



## SRFast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> While I haven't watched it for any length of time, it has seemed perfectly clear and crisp to me in lower Manhattan.
> 
> 
> You should put in a service call to TWC.



Thanks for your reponse. I called TWC CS before my original post and they were totally clueless. It could be a localized problem.


Regards...JL


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRFast* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I live in Jamaica (11432) Has anyone else experienced problems with ESPN2-HD? There are no problems with ESPN2 on channel 29.
> 
> 
> TIA....JL



No problem on my side of Queens.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> While I haven't watched it for any length of time, it has seemed perfectly clear and crisp to me in lower Manhattan.
> 
> 
> You should put in a service call to TWC.



Same here out of Manhattan North, it looked really good the few times I checked in. Matter of fact, whatever I tuned to was NOT listed as "HDTV" in the guide but very definitely was in HD.


----------



## ryanloral

i spoke to a guy handing out the fios flyers as i live downtown also, and he said it was just internet and phone, no tv. yet. and i live at 10 hanover too, khurram, so i'm curious where you got your info from.


----------



## Khurram




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ryanloral* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i spoke to a guy handing out the fios flyers as i live downtown also, and he said it was just internet and phone, no tv. yet. and i live at 10 hanover too, khurram, so i'm curious where you got your info from.



Hi Ryanloral,

cool to find a neighbor on here.

I contacted vanessa in the management office after I saw the flyers being handed out on wall street.

She said verizon approached them about all three services, internet, tv and phone.

Also, they mentioned they would be installing these services in phases (probably internet and phone first and then tv).

They have signed a contract with verizon and the installation will begin soon although she could not provide a solid date.

Just a question, are you using directv in ure apt or twc?

I have twc, but I was thinking about getting Directv just for the nfl sunday ticket.


However, I keep hearing how crappy dtv's hd quality is.

I'm assuming because your posting in this thread your on twc.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRFast* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I live in Jamaica (11432) and ever since TWC added ESPN2-HD (729), the reception has been crappy or non existent on this channel. This problem exist on both my CableCard and 8300HD so it is the signal source, not my equipment. Has anyone else experienced problems with ESPN2-HD? There are no problems with ESPN2 on channel 29.
> 
> 
> TIA....JL



It's been perfectly fine over here in Jackson Heights, too...and i've watched a bunch of their programming.


----------



## mikeM1

I know it's kinda off topic for this posting board, but...i always hear that WFAN is "broadcasting in HD"....does anyone here actually *use* HD radio??...and if so, is it WORTH it?? Can it be patched in to one's entertainment center?? Thanks.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I know it's kinda off topic for this posting board, but...i always hear that WFAN is "broadcasting in HD"....does anyone here actually *use* HD radio??...and if so, is it WORTH it?? Can it be patched in to one's entertainment center?? Thanks.



never actually heard the difference between FM/AM vs. HD Radio.

I believe it's comparable to CD quality sound.

and TWC out in Cali actually broadcasts some of the digital radio signal thru cable, jus like music choice.


U will need a special receiver with HD radio built in.


----------



## trublu

How do I get into the 8300HD advanced setup? Pressing Guide-Info buttons at the same time doesn't work.


Thanks


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *trublu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How do I get into the 8300HD advanced setup? Pressing Guide-Info buttons at the same time doesn't work.
> 
> 
> Thanks



press Exit & Select on the Cable Box, for a couple of seconds.

Then tune till channel 1999


----------



## eljeffreynyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRFast* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I live in Jamaica (11432) and ever since TWC added ESPN2-HD (729), the reception has been crappy or non existent on this channel. This problem exist on both my CableCard and 8300HD so it is the signal source, not my equipment. Has anyone else experienced problems with ESPN2-HD? There are no problems with ESPN2 on channel 29.
> 
> 
> TIA....JL




I have occasional breakups on ESPN2 HD. Something might be going on at their end. How much do you pay monthly for the cable card?


----------



## richiekkim

OK, since I moved to a new place so I went to 23rd st to order Digital cable. When I asked the rep if ESPN HD was part of the basic package, he said no, it was still part of the HD Xtra package. Is this true, or is this guy BSing or doesn't know what he's talking about?


----------



## trublu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *richiekkim* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OK, since I moved to a new place so I went to 23rd st to order Digital cable. When I asked the rep if ESPN HD was part of the basic package, he said no, it was still part of the HD Xtra package. Is this true, or is this guy BSing or doesn't know what he's talking about?



The rep is wrong. espn hd and espn2 hd are part of the basic lineup


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *trublu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The rep is wrong. espn hd and espn2 hd are part of the basic lineup



Considering TWC can't update its own website properly - its no wonder the customer rep has no clue....


----------



## TheDaveMan

Did anybody else lose their programming guide tonight? I wasn't able to load in new data tonight so decided to reboot my STB. When it came up again - no programming guide whatsoever....


----------



## John Mason

Anyone using this new HD STB in any borough? Holl_ands mentioned it was slated for NYC TWC testing back In Jan., and provides links. He provides more details in a TWC San Diego post (about 1/2 down).


Satisfied with my 8300HD for a few years now, but curious whether the Samsung could deliver more than the ~1280 lines maximum effective horiz. rez from HDNet's test patterns that most seem to measure. Vegggas in the HD-recorders forum suggested that restricted resolution is caused by memory limitations in typical STBs, perhaps coupled with excessive STB memory demands in cable systems using multiple STB brands. -- John


----------



## coneyparleg

I haven't seen HD Net's test patterns in a long while, anyone have any clue when they put these one or plan to again?


----------



## heinriph

Speaking of set-top boxes - was just helping a friend with Cablevision install his AV equipment, and noticed that his SA8300HD box has a card in the card slot, which I (we?) on TW do not.... anyone have any idea why they might have a card, and what it might do?


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coneyparleg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I haven't seen HD Net's test patterns in a long while, anyone have any clue when they put these one or plan to again?



Next two Saturdays at 6:30 am. ET. See: http://www.hd.net/program_search_res...tosearch=title 

They're shifting air dates/times so go to:

Hd.net

Schedule (drop down menu)

Search programming (HDNet). Use "Test" as keyword for Title.

--John


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Suggest you do I did, grab the test pattern and lock it down (never delete).


To the guy with a cable card slot in friend's 8300, I think this is the 8300HDC, which is the "new" box they are required to hand out on 7/1, the one that does NOT have integrated security. Looks like Cablevision is already giving them out... but most of us are anxious about what TW is going to do. There is some logic to think Navigator might be on those new boxes (from the trials, it seems they are capable of doing one software one some boxes and a different one on other boxes).


----------



## Riverside_Guy

I'm surprised I don't see any discussion on an issue I'm seeing.


I'm Manhattan North and a good bud out of Manhattan South just got a HD set a few weeks ago. He noticed an issue and sure enough I'm seeing the same issue. He calls it audio breakup, the result is you lose 2-5 seconds of audio, in many cases, making a key phrase or sentence unavailable.


Now we all talking about these kinds of glitches, and the consensus was all about the signal from TWC. What I'm talking about is the frequency this happens. IMO, we are always going to live with the occasional glitch, I have no issue with that. BUT I very much DO have an issue when it happens so frequently.


I remember 9 months or so ago, I adopted the trick of having the second tuner set to a non buffering channel. That absolutely seemed to help with this skipping issue. BUT, in the past 2-4 weeks, it sure seems the issue is back, and worse than ever.


I just wonder if this has anything to do with the most recent HD channels we got, My9 HD and ESPN2 HD.


Because my pal and I are on different heads ends, it seems this may be more system wide... but as I said, I'm REALLY curious why I don't read a lot more about this recent issue???


Scott, my pal is east village...


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm surprised I don't see any discussion on an issue I'm seeing.
> 
> 
> I'm Manhattan North and a good bud out of Manhattan South just got a HD set a few weeks ago. He noticed an issue and sure enough I'm seeing the same issue. He calls it audio breakup, the result is you lose 2-5 seconds of audio, in many cases, making a key phrase or sentence unavailable.
> 
> 
> Now we all talking about these kinds of glitches, and the consensus was all about the signal from TWC. What I'm talking about is the frequency this happens. IMO, we are always going to live with the occasional glitch, I have no issue with that. BUT I very much DO have an issue when it happens so frequently.
> 
> 
> I remember 9 months or so ago, I adopted the trick of having the second tuner set to a non buffering channel. That absolutely seemed to help with this skipping issue. BUT, in the past 2-4 weeks, it sure seems the issue is back, and worse than ever.
> 
> 
> I just wonder if this has anything to do with the most recent HD channels we got, My9 HD and ESPN2 HD.
> 
> 
> Because my pal and I are on different heads ends, it seems this may be more system wide... but as I said, I'm REALLY curious why I don't read a lot more about this recent issue???
> 
> 
> Scott, my pal is east village...



I have recently started seeing a touch of what I would call more "audio dropouts" than skippage. The skippage always involves a combination of a video glitch accompanied shortly after by an audio glitch. But the new thing that you're describing and what I'm seeing is an audio dropout which is NOT accompanied by a video glitch.


In my own observation, I haven't seen it frequently enough (West Village) to raise any flags, but I have seen it on occasion.


----------



## eljeffreynyc




 John Mason said:


> Anyone using this new HD STB in any borough? Holl_ands mentioned it was slated for NYC TWC testing back In Jan., and provides links. He provides more details in a TWC San Diego post (about 1/2 down).
> 
> 
> A friend picked up the samsung hd box on friday at the queens center office. i will prob go by today and see if they have any left.


----------



## ZMike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm surprised I don't see any discussion on an issue I'm seeing.
> 
> 
> I'm Manhattan North and a good bud out of Manhattan South just got a HD set a few weeks ago. He noticed an issue and sure enough I'm seeing the same issue. He calls it audio breakup, the result is you lose 2-5 seconds of audio, in many cases, making a key phrase or sentence unavailable.
> 
> 
> Now we all talking about these kinds of glitches, and the consensus was all about the signal from TWC. What I'm talking about is the frequency this happens. IMO, we are always going to live with the occasional glitch, I have no issue with that. BUT I very much DO have an issue when it happens so frequently.
> 
> 
> I remember 9 months or so ago, I adopted the trick of having the second tuner set to a non buffering channel. That absolutely seemed to help with this skipping issue. BUT, in the past 2-4 weeks, it sure seems the issue is back, and worse than ever.
> 
> 
> I just wonder if this has anything to do with the most recent HD channels we got, My9 HD and ESPN2 HD.
> 
> 
> Because my pal and I are on different heads ends, it seems this may be more system wide... but as I said, I'm REALLY curious why I don't read a lot more about this recent issue???
> 
> 
> Scott, my pal is east village...



I've had audio dropouts and "stutter" on both 8300HD boxes here in Sutton for many months now at random and on different stations, both SD and HD. Picture dropouts and "stutter" at the same times as well. My signal has been verified by TWC as strong at around +7 and SNR is 38 on the cable modem and the boxes. I'm resolved to this level of service at this point.







The alternative is endless complaint followed by endless waiting followed by "technicians" screwing up everything that was working right. What do you want for $225 a month









I haven't heard anything from anyone claiming to have had these problems fixed.


-Mike


----------



## partyflavor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm surprised I don't see any discussion on an issue I'm seeing.
> 
> 
> I'm Manhattan North and a good bud out of Manhattan South just got a HD set a few weeks ago. He noticed an issue and sure enough I'm seeing the same issue. He calls it audio breakup, the result is you lose 2-5 seconds of audio, in many cases, making a key phrase or sentence unavailable.
> 
> 
> Now we all talking about these kinds of glitches, and the consensus was all about the signal from TWC. What I'm talking about is the frequency this happens. IMO, we are always going to live with the occasional glitch, I have no issue with that. BUT I very much DO have an issue when it happens so frequently.
> 
> 
> I remember 9 months or so ago, I adopted the trick of having the second tuner set to a non buffering channel. That absolutely seemed to help with this skipping issue. BUT, in the past 2-4 weeks, it sure seems the issue is back, and worse than ever.
> 
> 
> I just wonder if this has anything to do with the most recent HD channels we got, My9 HD and ESPN2 HD.
> 
> 
> Because my pal and I are on different heads ends, it seems this may be more system wide... but as I said, I'm REALLY curious why I don't read a lot more about this recent issue???
> 
> 
> Scott, my pal is east village...



I've noticed an increase in audio dropouts too! At first, I thought it was just a buffering issue, but it has persisted. Then I looked on here and no one has posted anything so I figured that it was probably just something with my box or maybe locally since the line up change. The other reason is that I've been watching mainly HDnet Movies the last few weeks and so I wasn't sure if it was just the one channel. To hear that others are experiencing this too makes me think it is a bigger problem.


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm surprised I don't see any discussion on an issue I'm seeing.
> 
> 
> I'm Manhattan North and a good bud out of Manhattan South just got a HD set a few weeks ago. He noticed an issue and sure enough I'm seeing the same issue. He calls it audio breakup, the result is you lose 2-5 seconds of audio, in many cases, making a key phrase or sentence unavailable.
> 
> 
> Now we all talking about these kinds of glitches, and the consensus was all about the signal from TWC. What I'm talking about is the frequency this happens. IMO, we are always going to live with the occasional glitch, I have no issue with that. BUT I very much DO have an issue when it happens so frequently.
> 
> 
> I remember 9 months or so ago, I adopted the trick of having the second tuner set to a non buffering channel. That absolutely seemed to help with this skipping issue. BUT, in the past 2-4 weeks, it sure seems the issue is back, and worse than ever.
> 
> 
> I just wonder if this has anything to do with the most recent HD channels we got, My9 HD and ESPN2 HD.
> 
> 
> Because my pal and I are on different heads ends, it seems this may be more system wide... but as I said, I'm REALLY curious why I don't read a lot more about this recent issue???
> 
> 
> Scott, my pal is east village...




I'm in Queens and have been noticing it too. It's been happenning for about 2 weeks now.


I also notice that HBO HD is much softer - I saw a lot of motion artifacts as well when watching Entourage last Sunday.


----------



## TheDaveMan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm in Queens and have been noticing it too. It's been happenning for about 2 weeks now.
> 
> 
> I also notice that HBO HD is much softer - I saw a lot of motion artifacts as well when watching Entourage last Sunday.



FWIW, I've been having the same issues over the same timeframe.


----------



## mikeM1

I have been having similar problems, too. And this MORNING, a rare time for it to happen, i was having screen freeze and audio drop issues during the 6-7AM hour....i NEVER got that before, and that's including watching FOX 5, an SD station as part of my PIP! SO, my question has to do with a previously discussed possible solution: is it true that if we UNPLUG the box overnight, the screen freezes will STOP?? And we =won't= lose whatever we've saved up on the DVR side?? Thanks for your help.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> is it true that if we UNPLUG the box overnight, the screen freezes will STOP?? And we =won't= lose whatever we've saved up on the DVR side?? Thanks for your help.



This does not seem at all likely to fix the issue here.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> is it true that if we UNPLUG the box overnight, the screen freezes will STOP?? And we =won't= lose whatever we've saved up on the DVR side?? Thanks for your help.



As Scott said, that won't fix the problem and to answer the second question, you would not lose the stored recordings on the DVR.


Since folks have been chiming in here with their audio break-up problems, I've tried to stay away to avoid the inevitable jinx.










The only audio freeze ups that I've experienced are the normal once every 90 minute or so minor hiccup. Nothing that a quick little rewind, a pause and a switch to closed captioning hasn't taken care of. This usually happens during inclement weather or when I have my hard drive closer to full. This is nothing compared to the constant audio break ups I encountered with the original 8000 unit a few years ago.


----------



## TMSKILZ

We need more HD programming!


----------



## John Mason




eljeffreynyc said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone using this new HD STB in any borough? Holl_ands mentioned it was slated for NYC TWC testing back In Jan., and provides links. He provides more details in a TWC San Diego post (about 1/2 down).
> 
> 
> A friend picked up the samsung hd box on friday at the queens center office. i will prob go by today and see if they have any left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Customer service (not surprisingly) wasn't aware of any Samsung STB model. If more users develop, maybe someone, hopefully a 1080p-display owner (with resolvable 1920X1080), will check HDNet's Saturday 6:30 am ET (or whatever's current) test patterns, using this technique , and report whether a Samsung STB delivers better effective resolution. A typical reading is only ~1300 lines, while HDNet's pattern is supposedly ~1920 lines. Posts here a while back suggested the Pioneer STB provided better HD quality. -- John
Click to expand...


----------



## holl_ands




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heinriph* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Speaking of set-top boxes - was just helping a friend with Cablevision install his AV equipment, and noticed that his SA8300HD box has a card in the card slot, which I (we?) on TW do not.... anyone have any idea why they might have a card, and what it might do?



Cablevision uses the NDS Security system, which uses a Smartcard:
http://www.nds.com/conditional_acces...echnology.html 

NDS Smartcard security system is also used by DirecTV and other sat systems

(incl original VOOM Receiver).....and is frequently subject to theft and hacking.....


The Smartcard is about the size of a credit card and fits into the front panel

slot (bottom right), see STEP 1:
http://www.optimum.com/pdf/user_guides/io_install_1.pdf 


The FCC provided provisional approval of Cablevision's Smartcard to fulfill the

separable security requirement, but not beyond Jul 2009:
http://www.lightreading.com/document...14443&site=cdn 

Availability of Smartcard/CableCARD Adapter was important in getting approval.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coneyparleg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I haven't seen HD Net's test patterns in a long while, anyone have any clue when they put these one or plan to again?



Does the Test patterns help optimize your TV's performance?,I have been very stiafied with the HD and SD perfomance but have always wondered if it can look better. Maybe not, in my view, however one it dooesn't hurt to try.


----------



## holl_ands




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does the Test patterns help optimize your TV's performance?,I have been very stiafied with the HD and SD perfomance but have always wondered if it can look better. Maybe not, in my view, however one it dooesn't hurt to try.



This is what you'll see on HDNET.....and inHD:
http://www.hdtvtotal.com/gallery-dis...-95-pos-3.html 

and how you can use them (YMMV):
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...24#post5175424 
http://www.smartcalibration.com/hdnetpatterns.html 
http://www.smartcalibration.com/hdnetoverscan.html 

Don't be surprised if you don't see the entire pattern, due to overscan....

This can be a "good thing" cuz it obscures data bursts in top few display lines.


Individual color drive adjustments are difficult without any human faces

and you need to "know" when you see "right" colors....esp brown/yellow and red/green...

That's what an ISF calibration is supposed to do....

Or try DIY with live programs to reduce "red blooming" (samsung LCD),

excessive orange (my Hitachi Plasma) or whatever bothers you.


And oh-by-the-way, the settings are probably different for DVD and STB/DVR inputs.


After using the Grey Scale test (whether HDNET, inHD or DVD test disc),

I find my brightness level (and sometimes color level) needs to be lowered for actual viewing.

And tweaked....and retweaked....nearly every time I change channels....


----------



## manhattan12345

*Basic cable network TBS will launch a high-definition version come Sept. 1 called "TBS in HD," Turner Entertainment Networks president Steve Koonin announced today.


The new service, a 1080-line interlace (1080i) simulcast of TBS' East Coast feed, will initially only be carried by DirecTV as part of its well-publicized HD expansion, though Turner is in carriage dicussions with other affiliates, says a spokesperson. TBS in HD will add comedy to the high-definition sports and dramas that Turner currently offers on TNT HD. The lineup includes TBS original series "My Boys" and "The Bill Engvall Show," which are being shot in high-definition; first-run series like "Tyler Perry's House of Payne"; sitcoms "Seinfeld," "Friends," "Everybody Loves Raymond" and "Sex and the City"; and comedy specials like "World's Funniest Commercials."


With the launch of TBS in HD, we will bring an outstanding line-up of comedy programming to our viewers in a video format that is on the fast track to becoming the industry and consumer standard, said Koonin in a statement.


TBS in HD will carry sports, too, such as TBS's exclusive coverage of Major League Baseball's dvisiional playoffs and the National League Championship Series.*

- _Broadcasting & Cable_ mag


This plus the 26 HBO feeds already announced.


I wish they would hurry up and increase our capacity. It's crazy that in TW's home base, their cable company can't supply the HD programming their networks are making available.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As Scott said, that won't fix the problem and to answer the second question, you would not lose the stored recordings on the DVR.
> 
> 
> Since folks have been chiming in here with their audio break-up problems, I've tried to stay away to avoid the inevitable jinx.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only audio freeze ups that I've experienced are the normal once every 90 minute or so minor hiccup. Nothing that a quick little rewind, a pause and a switch to closed captioning hasn't taken care of. This usually happens during inclement weather or when I have my hard drive closer to full. This is nothing compared to the constant audio break ups I encountered with the original 8000 unit a few years ago.


2nd time in TWO NIGHTS: had to unplug the box and re-boot tonite, when i suddenly had nothing but a totally grey screen, and a completely non-responsive cable remote.


----------



## coreynyc

I really want this channel for no other reason than the MLB playoffs



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *manhattan12345* /forum/post/0
> 
> *Basic cable network TBS will launch a high-definition version come Sept. 1 called "TBS in HD," Turner Entertainment Networks president Steve Koonin announced today.
> 
> 
> The new service, a 1080-line interlace (1080i) simulcast of TBS' East Coast feed, will initially only be carried by DirecTV as part of its well-publicized HD expansion, though Turner is in carriage dicussions with other affiliates, says a spokesperson. TBS in HD will add comedy to the high-definition sports and dramas that Turner currently offers on TNT HD. The lineup includes TBS original series "My Boys" and "The Bill Engvall Show," which are being shot in high-definition; first-run series like "Tyler Perry's House of Payne"; sitcoms "Seinfeld," "Friends," "Everybody Loves Raymond" and "Sex and the City"; and comedy specials like "World's Funniest Commercials."
> 
> 
> With the launch of TBS in HD, we will bring an outstanding line-up of comedy programming to our viewers in a video format that is on the fast track to becoming the industry and consumer standard, said Koonin in a statement.
> 
> 
> TBS in HD will carry sports, too, such as TBS's exclusive coverage of Major League Baseball's dvisiional playoffs and the National League Championship Series.*
> 
> - _Broadcasting & Cable_ mag
> 
> 
> This plus the 26 HBO feeds already announced.
> 
> 
> I wish they would hurry up and increase our capacity. It's crazy that in TW's home base, their cable company can't supply the HD programming their networks are making available.


----------



## old-cotton

Hi, Guys,


I'm living in Queens/NY with Time Warner Cable basic service. I returned the Cable Box to save some money (I'm a graduate student). My TV comes with QAM tuner. So I use the QAM tuner to receive HDTV channels. However, I can't find NBC HD. Any suggestions? Thanks in advance.


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does the Test patterns help optimize your TV's performance?,I have been very stiafied with the HD and SD perfomance but have always wondered if it can look better. Maybe not, in my view, however one it dooesn't hurt to try.



HDNet's Saturday 6:30 am ET test patterns show whether the complete delivery path, including STB and display can resolve the full test pattern resolution (converging vertical wedges) at 1920X1080. As mentioned above, most resolve only about 1300 lines instead of ~1920. Test pattern resolution differs from maximum program resolution because non-sampled test patterns needn't undergo the Nyquist filtering of sampled programming (cameras, telecines).


But if a live TV show delivers resolvable detail at an equivalent maximum horizontal resolution of 1450--1600 lines and the delivery system and/or STB limits resolvable details to ~1300 lines, some changes (new STB?, less head-end rate shaping?) should boost PQ. This recent post in the calibration forum gets into more minutia, following member GeekGirl's finding that HDNet's pattern via Verizon's FIOS also maxes out at about 1333 lines instead of ~1920. A Manhattan TWC subscriber with a Sony Ruby FP and 8300HD posted a 1335-line HDNet measurement not long ago. -- John


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *old-cotton* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi, Guys,
> 
> 
> I'm living in Queens/NY with Time Warner Cable basic service. I returned the Cable Box to save some money (I'm a graduate student). My TV comes with QAM tuner. So I use the QAM tuner to receive HDTV channels. However, I can't find NBC HD. Any suggestions? Thanks in advance.



Hey OC, I can't answer your question specifically, don't have a QAM tuner, but if you get no replies here, you might want to check out this thread. It is our local Over the Air thread.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=275729 


Edit.... This is a useless response I'm confusing QAM with ASTSC tuners


----------



## Alex Balkan

OK - I'm sure this has been answered before in some form or another but I haven't found the right thread.


I have a TWC NYC via an Explorer 8300HD connected to a Panasonic 42" plasma. I need a new DVD player, and was thinking OPPO, but my Panasonic plasma has only one spot for HDMI/DVI (unless I want to ditch the composite port, which I still use to watch the odd video cassette). Here are my options:


1. Get an HDMI switch to toggle between the OPPO and HD cable. Will this work? I notice there are some HDCP handshake problems now and again - usually because the cable has turned on before the plasma (and always corrected by turning the plasma off and then on). Will using a switch cause all hell to break loose? If not, is there a particular switch to get?


2. Run HD cable through component. Will I even notice a difference on 42" plasma?


3. Get a different DVD player that has component. Is that better or worse than option 2?


Many thanks in advance for any advice!


Alex


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have recently started seeing a touch of what I would call more "audio dropouts" than skippage. The skippage always involves a combination of a video glitch accompanied shortly after by an audio glitch. But the new thing that you're describing and what I'm seeing is an audio dropout which is NOT accompanied by a video glitch.
> 
> 
> In my own observation, I haven't seen it frequently enough (West Village) to raise any flags, but I have seen it on occasion.



Interesting, my pal is seeing it a LOT and at times I'm seeing it a lot. But not constantly. Anecdotal, but I'd guess much more frequently over, say, each 48 hour period than a month and back ago.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *partyflavor* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've noticed an increase in audio dropouts too! At first, I thought it was just a buffering issue, but it has persisted. Then I looked on here and no one has posted anything so I figured that it was probably just something with my box or maybe locally since the line up change. The other reason is that I've been watching mainly HDnet Movies the last few weeks and so I wasn't sure if it was just the one channel. To hear that others are experiencing this too makes me think it is a bigger problem.



Indeed figuring out where the issue lies can be difficult. I'm making my judgement based on watching a large variety of different things over more than 2-3 days. I like to be convinced I really see definite trends, and I sure do with audio dropouts over the past 3-4 weeks ad opposed to the past 6 months up until a month ago. I've seen many folks upset over some "glitch" and they can only attest to one instance of that happening! ESPECIALLY in things that rely on technology, once or twice is 100% meaningless. 10 times in a half hour aren't that meaningful (last nighties latest Yankee disaster had some MAJOR audio and video glitches for about 1/2 hour, but was very clean later one before I vomited over their "play").


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have been having similar problems, too. And this MORNING, a rare time for it to happen, i was having screen freeze and audio drop issues during the 6-7AM hour....i NEVER got that before, and that's including watching FOX 5, an SD station as part of my PIP! SO, my question has to do with a previously discussed possible solution: is it true that if we UNPLUG the box overnight, the screen freezes will STOP?? And we =won't= lose whatever we've saved up on the DVR side?? Thanks for your help.



OK, seems me and me bud ain't the only ones noticing this pattern. AND from more than our 2 head ends. Pure speculation, but my gut is telling me it's the last 2 HD additions we got that could play a role here. Before we got the last 2, we DID hear there could be no more until new tech (SDV) is rolled out (or like SI, more analog channels got dropped). I mean, drop ONE frakiing analog and this additional audio glitching may get back to the level it was doing 2 months ago, which was far less than now!


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holl_ands* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is what you'll see on HDNET.....and inHD:
> http://www.hdtvtotal.com/gallery-dis...-95-pos-3.html
> 
> and how you can use them (YMMV):
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...24#post5175424
> http://www.smartcalibration.com/hdnetpatterns.html
> http://www.smartcalibration.com/hdnetoverscan.html
> 
> Don't be surprised if you don't see the entire pattern, due to overscan....
> 
> This can be a "good thing" cuz it obscures data bursts in top few display lines.
> 
> 
> Individual color drive adjustments are difficult without any human faces
> 
> and you need to "know" when you see "right" colors....esp brown/yellow and red/green...
> 
> That's what an ISF calibration is supposed to do....
> 
> Or try DIY with live programs to reduce "red blooming" (samsung LCD),
> 
> excessive orange (my Hitachi Plasma) or whatever bothers you.
> 
> 
> And oh-by-the-way, the settings are probably different for DVD and STB/DVR inputs.
> 
> 
> After using the Grey Scale test (whether HDNET, inHD or DVD test disc),
> 
> I find my brightness level (and sometimes color level) needs to be lowered for actual viewing.
> 
> And tweaked....and retweaked....nearly every time I change channels....



Thanks for the info.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *old-cotton* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi, Guys,
> 
> 
> I'm living in Queens/NY with Time Warner Cable basic service. I returned the Cable Box to save some money (I'm a graduate student). My TV comes with QAM tuner. So I use the QAM tuner to receive HDTV channels. However, I can't find NBC HD. Any suggestions? Thanks in advance.




You returned the box, meaning you are not usuing TWC anymore, or just using their cable into the QAM tuner. First off I didn't know this was allowed. Also the box is included with your basic service so, how are you saving money?

Anyway, with that said. NBC should be one of the first stations you find. If you check back on this thread or to the settings thread, there are people that use the QAM everyday. Look from the begining more then the current post.


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *old-cotton* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi, Guys,
> 
> 
> I'm living in Queens/NY with Time Warner Cable basic service. I returned the Cable Box to save some money (I'm a graduate student). My TV comes with QAM tuner. So I use the QAM tuner to receive HDTV channels. However, I can't find NBC HD. Any suggestions? Thanks in advance.




Try 104.1 on your QAM tuner.


----------



## old-cotton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You returned the box, meaning you are not usuing TWC anymore, or just using their cable into the QAM tuner. First off I didn't know this was allowed. Also the box is included with your basic service so, how are you saving money?
> 
> Anyway, with that said. NBC should be one of the first stations you find. If you check back on this thread or to the settings thread, there are people that use the QAM everyday. Look from the begining more then the current post.



Returning the cable box is allowed by TWC. With the box, the monthly fee for basice service is about $20. Without it, the monthly fee is about $12. I guess the $8 is the cable box monthly rent fee.


----------



## old-cotton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Try 104.1 on your QAM tuner.



Thanks for the reply. But I don't have 104.1. I checked the channel lists, it jumps to 108.1 directly from 101.15.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *old-cotton* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Returning the cable box is allowed by TWC. With the box, the monthly fee for basice service is about $20. Without it, the monthly fee is about $12. I guess the $8 is the cable box monthly rent fee.



Doh' so my response to you was useless I mixed up QAM with ATSC tuner


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *old-cotton* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply. But I don't have 104.1. I checked the channel lists, it jumps to 108.1 directly from 101.15.



Enter it manually. Or you can try 1.4 to see if you are one of the few that actually have it mapped correctly.


----------



## almazza

Anyone hear anything about these?

http://www.prnewswire.com/cgi-bin/st...4617139&EDATE= 


Be interesting if this will work with the TWCNYC boxes.


Adam


----------



## old-cotton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Enter it manually. Or you can try 1.4 to see if you are one of the few that actually have it mapped correctly.



I can't enter it manually if it is not in the channel list. I do have 1.4, but it's thetube, not NBC HD.


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *old-cotton* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I can't enter it manually if it is not in the channel list. I do have 1.4, but it's thetube, not NBC HD.




OK - so you have the same problem everyone else has.


You SHOULD be able to type in a channel manually. If so, NBC is on 104.1. Or try a rescan to see if it gets picked up.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *old-cotton* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Returning the cable box is allowed by TWC. With the box, the monthly fee for basice service is about $20. Without it, the monthly fee is about $12. I guess the $8 is the cable box monthly rent fee.




Color me dumb for a min, you are only paying 12 dollars a month for cable? Who are you sleeping witb that works with TWC and give me her number





















Am I missing something? Please explain further. My bill was $85 before extra's but it did include three boxes. $59 including one box+10for additional+10for additional box. this is before I upgraded to DVR and HD.

All that aside, if you go through the QAM, aren't you only getting Locals in HD?


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *almazza* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone hear anything about these?
> 
> http://www.prnewswire.com/cgi-bin/st...4617139&EDATE=
> 
> 
> Be interesting if this will work with the TWCNYC boxes.
> 
> 
> Adam



It should work, but you might be taking a chance if it doesn't. You know TWC usual response


"Time Warner does not support (insert any new technology), maybe in the future."


But it is nice to know that it works with the SA8300 so it is designed for this box so it must have a correct connection and hopefully plug and play capabilities. That is a very good find, I will look to see if I can find one. The only backstab with this item is that it came to late. If you beleive something I read here or maybe somewhere else. SA8300's might be replaced. I think it was new Pioneers. But that may take some time to convert


----------



## almazza

Well I figure the worst case scenario is you could use the drive some place else either with the supplied enclosure or take the drive out and put it in another enclosure.


Adam


----------



## old-cotton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Color me dumb for a min, you are only paying 12 dollars a month for cable? Who are you sleeping witb that works with TWC and give me her number
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I missing something? Please explain further. My bill was $85 before extra's but it did include three boxes. $59 including one box+10for additional+10for additional box. this is before I upgraded to DVR and HD.
> 
> All that aside, if you go through the QAM, aren't you only getting Locals in HD?



$85/month? Man, you're rich! My bill is cheap because it's basic service without cable box. Just it. And yes, I'm getting Locals only in HD (For basic service, even with the cable box, what I can get is local HDs too).


----------



## old-cotton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OK - so you have the same problem everyone else has.
> 
> 
> You SHOULD be able to type in a channel manually. If so, NBC is on 104.1. Or try a rescan to see if it gets picked up.



Thank U, pdroth. I'll try again later.


I thougt it's me only who has this problem. Is this issue caused by TWC? or QAM tuner itself?


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *old-cotton* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thank U, pdroth. I'll try again later.
> 
> 
> I thougt it's me only who has this problem. Is this issue caused by TWC? or QAM tuner itself?




I think they have 2 channels mapped to 1.4 - Tube and NBC-HD. The funny thing is that you can only get Tube using QAM - it's not available on the 8300!!!! I just wish they would map it somewhere else to not interfere.


Also - WOR-HD doesn't map to 1.9. I think that QAM is 93.1 or 93.2 (One is My9 and the other is TNT-HD)


----------



## holl_ands




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *almazza* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone hear anything about these?
> 
> http://www.prnewswire.com/cgi-bin/st...4617139&EDATE=
> 
> 
> Be interesting if this will work with the TWCNYC boxes.
> 
> 
> Adam



Apricot also makes external eSATA drives for SA8300HD:
http://www.apricorn.com/product_deta...e=family&id=37 


The eSATA thread has user reviews for these and DIY alternatives:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...5#post10911825


----------



## holl_ands




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think they have 2 channels mapped to 1.4 - Tube and NBC-HD. The funny thing is that you can only get Tube using QAM - it's not available on the 8300!!!! I just wish they would map it somewhere else to not interfere.
> 
> 
> Also - WOR-HD doesn't map to 1.9. I think that QAM is 93.1 or 93.2 (One is My9 and the other is TNT-HD)



If you are using PASSPORT ECHO OS, you could enter Extended Diagnostic Menu

and try to "stumble" onto The Tube via TUNING menu....


If you know QAM freq, try various Program Numbers....

Or try to "guess" the Source ID number, based on other similar numbers.


You may discover the requisite Display Channel number you can then punch into R/C.


----------



## ricecooker

In case anyone is interested, these are the HD channels I've been able to find:


MY9 = 93-1

TNT = 93-2

FOX = 103-1

CW = 103-2

NBC = 104-1

ABC = 104-2

CBS = 105-1

PBS = 105-2


----------



## LL3HD

Anyone having rebooting issues?


My 8300 decided to up and reboot-- three times Saturday.


On another issue, I had it set up a for a 9PM recording, when I tried to play it a few hours later it only recorded a minute.


I guess it's time to replace the box.


Even though it's not full I have several hours of irreplaceable HD that I will be very upset to lose with the swap out.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone having rebooting issues?
> 
> 
> My 8300 decided to up and reboot-- three times Saturday.
> 
> 
> On another issue, I had it set up a for a 9PM recording, when I tried to play it a few hours later it only recorded a minute.
> 
> 
> I guess it's time to replace the box.
> 
> 
> Even though it's not full I have several hours of irreplaceable HD that I will be very upset to lose with the swap out.



I didn't have these issues tonite, BUT as i said in a previous post, i was forced to re-boot twice in 2 nites recently....terribly annoying. AND, i can't TELL you how often i've had DVR recordings *RUINED*, thanks to all the screen freezes and audio drops.


----------



## broadwayblue

The blackout messed up the connection between my 8300 and external HD. Any shows I tried playing on the external drive gave me error messages. Recyling the power on the drive didn't work...I had to disconnect the data cable and reconnect. Fortunately everything was still there.


----------



## Threemoons

RE Apricot drives, etc, other external SATAs:



My one BIG question: Has ANYONE here in NYC managed to use this external drdive or anything like it? Of course, when I call TWC, I keep being told the port is de-activated.


Also, does anyone know how to access the main menu in order to see how much space you have left on your TWC DVR? I have tried a few different key combos, but no luck.


Yes, I am a noob. If anyone can throw me a line, I'd be most appreciative.


Thanks!


3M in Astoria


----------



## qbbraveheart

I read through the first 10 or so pages and that was it lol


question:


I am going to be getting an HD Box from TWC this friday,,,

I can just trade in my old SD box for the HD box at my local TWC center correct? (free installation kit)


second:


what connections does it come with if any??? HDMI? Composite? VGA? DVI?? none???


third:


does the HD box give ALL the channels better PQ??? (minus the HD channels itself...thats obvious)


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I didn't have these issues tonite, BUT as i said in a previous post, i was forced to re-boot twice in 2 nites recently....terribly annoying. AND, i can't TELL you how often i've had DVR recordings *RUINED*, thanks to all the screen freezes and audio drops.



It was back in this thread, but I asked if anyone noticed that the audio drop-out thing stated happening a LOT about 2-3-4 weeks ago... right around the time when a pal who I've been trying to convince to go HD finally made the step... only to be confronted with TONS of audio drop-outs (great introduction to hi-tech eh?).


Somewhat anecdotal, but for the prior 4 months or so, I got very few audio drop-outs. The frequency really racheted up recently. Naturally, on the surface there MAY be a connection with the channel shuffling AND addition of ESPN2 HD...


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Threemoons* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> RE Apricot drives, etc, other external SATAs:
> 
> 
> 
> My one BIG question: Has ANYONE here in NYC managed to use this external drdive or anything like it? Of course, when I call TWC, I keep being told the port is de-activated.
> 
> 
> Also, does anyone know how to access the main menu in order to see how much space you have left on your TWC DVR? I have tried a few different key combos, but no luck.
> 
> 
> Yes, I am a noob. If anyone can throw me a line, I'd be most appreciative.
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 3M in Astoria



Hi Threemoons, welcome...


To access the menu...


Go into the 8300's diagnostic mode.

This is done by pressing on the set top box, (not the remote)

*Exit & Select
*

When diagnostic appears on the STB tuning display-- tune to channel 1999 with the remote.


Scroll down to the DVR information.










There are plenty of members here that successfully utilize an external hard drive. I don't. There is this other thread that covers the external drive with tons of information. Refer to the information regarding our system, which is Passport.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=516559


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *qbbraveheart* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I read through the first 10 or so pages and that was it lol
> 
> 
> question:
> 
> 
> I am going to be getting an HD Box from TWC this friday,,,
> 
> I can just trade in my old SD box for the HD box at my local TWC center correct? (free installation kit)
> 
> 
> second:
> 
> 
> what connections does it come with if any??? HDMI? Composite? VGA? DVI?? none???
> 
> 
> third:
> 
> 
> does the HD box give ALL the channels better PQ??? (minus the HD channels itself...thats obvious)



1) Yes, you can just trade-in


2) I have the HD-DVR box, and it has an HDMI output, so I use that. (not 100% sure about the non-DVR box at this point)


3) The HD box only allows you to receive the glorious HD channels. All regular SD channels will look the same.


----------



## qbbraveheart

thanks for answering


when you got the HD-DVR box did it come with hookups???


and dear lord the PQ with a SD box is HORRIBLE!!! on my TV...everything is somewhat jagged....so what youre saying is that it doesnt improve the PQ for the regular channels not even a little??? then whats the point?!?!? lol


if that doesnt help than is there anything I can do???


my PQ on my SD Sony is better than my HD set with SD

arrgghhh!!!


----------



## mikeM1

"my PQ on my SD Sony is better than my HD set with SD

arrgghhh!!!"

==============================

that indeed, is the reality shock (something the salesmen at the stores don't TELL you) of these HDTVs: as fantastic as they look when giving you programs in HD, they weren't *built* for SD programming....consequently, you're RIGHT about SD programs looking better on an OLDER, non-HD set than they will =ever= look on your brand new HDTV. you can mess with the aspect ratios and the output formats all you want, but you'll NEVER get your SD programs to look anywhere as good as the HD stuff.


----------



## qbbraveheart

oh man that is just beyond ******


how many channels do we get with TWC that are HD and how much is it per month???


I might not even bother then


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *qbbraveheart* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> thanks for answering
> 
> 
> when you got the HD-DVR box did it come with hookups???
> 
> 
> and dear lord the PQ with a SD box is HORRIBLE!!! on my TV...everything is somewhat jagged....so what youre saying is that it doesnt improve the PQ for the regular channels not even a little??? then whats the point?!?!? lol
> 
> 
> if that doesnt help than is there anything I can do???
> 
> 
> my PQ on my SD Sony is better than my HD set with SD
> 
> arrgghhh!!!




The box did came with component cables (although i had it installed from the start, since I've only had TWC for 2 years - so I don't know if they do give cables on a trade-in, but I'd guess they should)



HD sets don't make SD look better..... nobody ever claimed they did.... In fact... they enhance the crappiness of SD... thats why they can look even worse.


Don't worry - most of the main channels have HD channels already (or have announce that they will have them within the next year)


HD Channels (no extra charge) currently include:

702 WCBS-HD (CBS)

703 TNT-HD

704 WNBC-HD (NBC)

705 WNYW-HD (FOX)

707 WABC-HD (ABC)

709 WWOR-HD (MyNetworkTV)

711 WPIX-HD (The CW)

713 WNET HD (PBS - note this is NOT an HD feed of the Normal 'Thirteen', but a PBS-HD, so the schedules are not the same)

718 Discovery HD Theater (24/7 HD) (not the Discovery channel itself, but a DiscoveryHD is planned)

726 SNY-HD

727 MSG-HD

728 ESPN-HD

729 ESPN2-HD

730 YES-HD

740 Universal-HD (24/7 HD) (no SD counterpart)


Premium HD (including with corresponding movie packages)

776 CinemaxHD

777 StarzHD

779 ShowtimeHD

780 HBOHD


HDXtra Package (also includes the Sportspack - which is SD only right now)

796 MOJOHD (formerly known as InHD) (24/7 HD)

797 HDNet Movies (24/7 HD)

798 HDNet (24/7 HD)


(Staten Island gets a few more... A&E-HD, FSNY-HD, MHD, and The Movie Channel-HD... we figure the rest of NYC will seem them "soon" - along with some other channels that are on the way, like TBS-HD, which starts up just in time for the MLB playoffs)


NOTE: most of the HD channels do not show actual HD 24/7! You will see black bars (or pillars) on the sides of the screen when the content isn't wide-screen HD. Sometimes content will be widescreen , but still SD (good quality SD... seen on FOX sometimes, as well as PBS and major sporting events from other countries on ESPN and ESPN2). Then there is TNTHD - which likes to confues everyone with its policy of stretching all non-HD content and try to pretend its ok.... the difference is obvious....


----------



## mikeM1

"713 WNET HD (PBS - note this is NOT an HD feed of the Normal 'Thirteen', but a PBS-HD, so the schedules are not the same)"

==========================


not =always= the case, but generally so. for ex, this past THUR, (i think that was the date) the Paul Simon in Wash DC special was simulcast on =both= channels....altho i had to tune away/change channels/ a couple times from the HD version, because the screen freezes early on were so AWFUL.


----------



## UnnDunn

SD only looks ****** on fixed-pixel HD sets (ie. anything but CRT.)


On a CRT HD set, SD looks just fine.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> SD only looks ****** on fixed-pixel HD sets (ie. anything but CRT.)
> 
> 
> On a CRT HD set, SD looks just fine.




Ah yes.... for some reason I tend to forget about CRT HD sets altogether...


----------



## qbbraveheart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The box did came with component cables (although i had it installed from the start, since I've only had TWC for 2 years - so I don't know if they do give cables on a trade-in, but I'd guess they should)
> 
> 
> 
> HD sets don't make SD look better..... nobody ever claimed they did.... In fact... they enhance the crappiness of SD... thats why they can look even worse.
> 
> 
> Don't worry - most of the main channels have HD channels already (or have announce that they will have them within the next year)
> 
> 
> HD Channels (no extra charge) currently include:
> 
> 702 WCBS-HD (CBS)
> 
> 703 TNT-HD
> 
> 704 WNBC-HD (NBC)
> 
> 705 WNYW-HD (FOX)
> 
> 707 WABC-HD (ABC)
> 
> 709 WWOR-HD (MyNetworkTV)
> 
> 711 WPIX-HD (The CW)
> 
> 713 WNET HD (PBS - note this is NOT an HD feed of the Normal 'Thirteen', but a PBS-HD, so the schedules are not the same)
> 
> 718 Discovery HD Theater (24/7 HD) (not the Discovery channel itself, but a DiscoveryHD is planned)
> 
> 726 SNY-HD
> 
> 727 MSG-HD
> 
> 728 ESPN-HD
> 
> 729 ESPN2-HD
> 
> 730 YES-HD
> 
> 740 Universal-HD (24/7 HD) (no SD counterpart)
> 
> 
> Premium HD (including with corresponding movie packages)
> 
> 776 CinemaxHD
> 
> 777 StarzHD
> 
> 779 ShowtimeHD
> 
> 780 HBOHD
> 
> 
> HDXtra Package (also includes the Sportspack - which is SD only right now)
> 
> 796 MOJOHD (formerly known as InHD) (24/7 HD)
> 
> 797 HDNet Movies (24/7 HD)
> 
> 798 HDNet (24/7 HD)
> 
> 
> (Staten Island gets a few more... A&E-HD, FSNY-HD, MHD, and The Movie Channel-HD... we figure the rest of NYC will seem them "soon" - along with some other channels that are on the way, like TBS-HD, which starts up just in time for the MLB playoffs)
> 
> 
> NOTE: most of the HD channels do not show actual HD 24/7! You will see black bars (or pillars) on the sides of the screen when the content isn't wide-screen HD. Sometimes content will be widescreen , but still SD (good quality SD... seen on FOX sometimes, as well as PBS and major sporting events from other countries on ESPN and ESPN2). Then there is TNTHD - which likes to confues everyone with its policy of stretching all non-HD content and try to pretend its ok.... the difference is obvious....



thanks for the info on channels...that was my next question lol


ahhhh I guess Ill get it anyway if it comes with those free HD channels

hopefully a lot more become HD


----------



## Threemoons

You rock, thank you so much!


----------



## MacAlert

Oh man, my cable is HORRIBLE today. Picture and audio is freezing constantly. Scenes are repeating and getting pixelated. This is VERY frustrating.


----------



## qbbraveheart

anyone know if the non DVR HD box comes with an HDMI output!?!


I kinda ran out of component inputs on my TV so Im hoping to hook up my HD box via HDMI


anyone have any info on it??? or what other connections it has that will allow high quality picture?


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *qbbraveheart* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> anyone know if the non DVR HD box comes with an HDMI output!?!
> 
> 
> I kinda ran out of component inputs on my TV so Im hoping to hook up my HD box via HDMI
> 
> 
> anyone have any info on it??? or what other connections it has that will allow high quality picture?



No, it has a DVI output and a seperate TOSlink digital audio output.


You can use a cheap, commonly-available DVI-to-HDMI adapter to connect it to your set with no quality loss.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

This may NOT be a local issue, but could be. HBO HD seems to be consistently showing Flight of the Choncords as letterboxed inside a 4:3 box (black bars all 4 sides). All new episodes seem to be done that way AND I tuned into a rebroadcast and it TOO was black bars all 4 sides. It "seems" to have the resolution of real HD...


----------



## trublu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> press Exit & Select on the Cable Box, for a couple of seconds.
> 
> Then tune till channel 1999



Did that but it didn't give me ability to follow the set of instructions below.



From another thread:


Here is a little tip for people with this TV (I have 50pz700u) using a 8300HD DVR/cable box. This will allow as much up-scaling to be done by the TV instead of the cable box (the 8300hd has a crappy scaler). But best of all, SD channels will fill the screen by default instead of you having to change the Panasonic's Aspect or the STB's Zoom button everytime you change channel from HD to SD. This really minimizes the amount of times that I have to use the TV's Aspect button or the STB's Zoom button.


Enter the 8300HD's advanced set-up:

1) Turn 8300HD power off

2) Press Guide-Info buttons at the same time


Choose 16:9 and advanced setup. Follow the instructions to activate only 3 of the 6 resolutions:

1080i (top left option)

720p (top right)

480p Standard (bottom left)


So you should have only these 3 things in the list of display modes with green dots next to them in the STB's advanced setup. After that, when watching TV again use the STB's remote to make sure Picture setting is set on "DVI/HDMI" instead of Fixed or Upscale.


FYI, while viewing television, you can use the Recall button on the Panasonic remote to see what signal that channel is coming into the TV as. After following the above setup recommendations you should see 480p for all analog or digital SD channels, and 1080i or 720p for all HD channels.


Now whenever you change channels to an SD channel, that is a channel that is coming into your TV from the cable box as 480p, the SD channel will automatically default to the "JUST" Aspect ratio on the Panasonic. The image will fill the screen without any side-bars and without cutting things off the way the Zoom modes cuts things off.


HD channels, that is channels that are coming into your TV from the box as 1080i or 720p will of course will default to the "FULL" aspect ratio.


Now the only time you will see sidebars is when an HD channel is displaying 4:3 content material.


And the SD channels look fantastic being upscaled by the TV and displayed in the JUST aspect ratio. Especially if the SD channel is being broadcast digitally. Sometimes I find myself using Recall just to confirm that it's really only SD since the picture looks so good. If your SD channels look crappy, chances are they are analog SD channels and you have a not-uncommon crappy signal.


I learned this trick from a Cable TV technician who came to my house to troubleshoot a bad signal. He saw I had all the green dots in the advanced setup on and he goes, "I can fix this so it will almost always fill the screen, and this will be better". And he did. And it is!


ps: I have my stb hooked up via HDMI don't know if this will work otherwise.


Edit: Just confirmed that it's not that the TV defaults to JUST in 480p, instead the TV remembers what display mode you're in for 480p. So if you follow my Advanced Setup recommendations then set a 480p channel to FULL it will be FULL when I switch to any 480p channel. If I set to JUST it will stay JUST for all 480p channels. It was just coincidence I had 480p at JUST which is what I like anyway


----------



## holl_ands




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *qbbraveheart* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> anyone know if the non DVR HD box comes with an HDMI output!?!
> 
> 
> I kinda ran out of component inputs on my TV so Im hoping to hook up my HD box via HDMI
> 
> 
> anyone have any info on it??? or what other connections it has that will allow high quality picture?



If you can get it, the new Samsung SMT-H3050 HD-STB has HDMI:
http://www.engadgethd.com/2006/09/15...ver-smt-h3050/ 
http://www.samsungbusiness.com/samsu...product_key=36


----------



## danav

Does anyone know if:


-the samsung inserts grey bars in 4:3 like the SA 3250HD?


-the samsung has RF cable in and out?


...-how I can use Just Scan on a Samsung 4661 tv with my cable box.


Thanks.


----------



## Threemoons

Woo Hoo! It says that SATA is enabled...so....does that mean I'm good to go with an external drive?


----------



## nuttyinnyc

Happy Indepedence Day to all Of my NY conterparts and to any families that have troops overseas trying to protect us from terroism, I am not that religious (bad catholic) I will say a prey for them all. Go USA and we love our troops!!!!!!!


----------



## qbbraveheart

hey guys....just upgraded to the Samsung HD box and on the SD channels I have 2 black bars on both sides...how do I get rid of them???


resolution on the box is set to 1080i


----------



## mikeM1

At least on =my= set, i keep getting 3 seconds of Martha Stewart's show, the same scene, and then it freezes at exactly the same spot....over and OVER again!! No such problems on any of the *OTHER* HD stations, so a re-boot seems excessive and ridiculous at this point. This has been going on my set for a couple HOURS now. And =only= on NBC HD!


----------



## mikeM1

and NOW, some freeze up issues on NBC SD, -too-.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *qbbraveheart* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> hey guys....just upgraded to the Samsung HD box and on the SD channels I have 2 black bars on both sides...how do I get rid of them???
> 
> 
> resolution on the box is set to 1080i



Well having the box set to "1080i only" is your problem.


Your TV thinks its getting a 16:9 image at all times, since the box includes the black bars with the SD image and flags it as 1080i (people will use the term "upconverting" for this.... I'm just explaining what it really is)


So you have 2 options.


1: Activate a SD resolution on the box (480p or 480i.... activate both at first and see what most SD channels use.... I keep on getting confused) - so it can pass 480 thru and let the tv deal with stretching the image.


2: Use the box's stretching option (which doesn't look very good....)


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Threemoons* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Woo Hoo! It says that SATA is enabled...so....does that mean I'm good to go with an external drive?



"Probably"


Just note that the drive will only work with that box alone.... can't get anything onto a computer... and cant take the drive with you to another person's box...


There are a few known, unresolved issues.... (such as possibly losing the ability to pause and rewind live tv if the buffer is using you external drive (you need to hit record when you tune in to a channel...).... you don't have control over what drive is being used at any given time...)


----------



## qbbraveheart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well having the box set to "1080i only" is your problem.
> 
> 
> Your TV thinks its getting a 16:9 image at all times, since the box includes the black bars with the SD image and flags it as 1080i (people will use the term "upconverting" for this.... I'm just explaining what it really is)
> 
> 
> So you have 2 options.
> 
> 
> 1: Activate a SD resolution on the box (480p or 480i.... activate both at first and see what most SD channels use.... I keep on getting confused) - so it can pass 480 thru and let the tv deal with stretching the image.
> 
> 
> 2: Use the box's stretching option (which doesn't look very good....)



ok thanks


So i set the boxes native resolution to 720p


in the settings menu i selected 480i/480p/720p

and i selected 16:9 and stretch


now some of my HD channels have black bars

boooo


heres the HD channels with black bars

702

705

707

726

741

776


----------



## werbin

I picked up a non-dvr box from Time Warner today at the 219th St store in Manhattan.


They gave me a Samsung smt-h3050.

It has an hdmi output.

Also a component output. They included component cables in the box.


I am expecting to get delivery on my new HDTV today. It is a Samsung LNT4665F 46" 1080p LCD HDTV from Amazon.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *qbbraveheart* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> anyone know if the non DVR HD box comes with an HDMI output!?!
> 
> 
> I kinda ran out of component inputs on my TV so Im hoping to hook up my HD box via HDMI
> 
> 
> anyone have any info on it??? or what other connections it has that will allow high quality picture?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *qbbraveheart* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ok thanks
> 
> 
> So i set the boxes native resolution to 720p
> 
> 
> in the settings menu i selected 480i/480p/720p
> 
> and i selected 16:9 and stretch
> 
> 
> now some of my HD channels have black bars
> 
> boooo
> 
> 
> heres the HD channels with black bars
> 
> 702
> 
> 705
> 
> 707
> 
> 726
> 
> 741
> 
> 776



Well.... you dont need both 480i and 480p... just pick one (see which one is used on most SD channels....) And be sure you want to use 720p instead of 1080i - some people like having both active - others prefer to have the box so the conversion and only select one (the one that is native for your tv..... unless its a 1080p tv....) - note that if you use both 720p and 1080i - they will each have their own "official" settings - which can get confusing...


And of course- many HD channels aren't showing HD 24/7 - especially the local channels.... they put in their own black bars when showing SD content on HD channels (some use pillars instead - like ESPN and MSG)


----------



## coneyparleg

apprently our friends in the bronx who have cablevision now enjoy a crappload more hd channels than we do.

I love paying more for less


----------



## qbbraveheart

ok i took off 480i and I have both 720 and 1080 selected...now my HD channels look a lot better


sd channels still suck ass but thats expected...hopefully more will come soon


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coneyparleg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> apprently our friends in the bronx who have cablevision now enjoy a crappload more hd channels than we do.
> 
> I love paying more for less




Well that's the Voom package..... There really isn't much there worth watching.... so dont be too worried about it.


----------



## ImagePree




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coneyparleg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> apprently our friends in the bronx who have cablevision now enjoy a crappload more hd channels than we do.
> 
> I love paying more for less



And to think I moved from Cablevision'ed Brooklyn into Queens to get stuck with TWC.


----------



## qbbraveheart




----------



## mljohn




> Quote:
> Enter the 8300HD's advanced set-up:
> 
> 1) Turn 8300HD power off
> 
> 2) Press Guide-Info buttons at the same time






This didn't do anything for me what am I missing?


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mljohn* /forum/post/0
> 
> *This didn't do anything for me* what am I missing?



What is it you're trying to get it to do for you?


You're quoting Trublue's post.







Why don't you pm him.










If you are trying to get into the diagnostic mode try it with the power on.


----------



## trublu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> If you are trying to get into the diagnostic mode try it with the power on.



that didn't work for me either.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *trublu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> that didn't work for me either.



Hold "Exit" and "Select" *on the cable box* for a few seconds until it dings.


Then go to channel 1999


----------



## trublu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hold "Exit" and "Select" *on the cable box* for a few seconds until it dings.
> 
> 
> Then go to channel 1999



I can get into that menu but there are no options to make the tweaks I posted earlier. i assumed there's another "advanced menu".


----------



## ZMike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *werbin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I picked up a non-dvr box from Time Warner today at the 219th St store in Manhattan.
> 
> 
> They gave me a Samsung smt-h3050.
> 
> It has an hdmi output.
> 
> Also a component output. They included component cables in the box.



I understand that the SMT-H3050 and SMT-H3070 (the DVR version) have FireWire connectors as well. Has anyone tried to use them yet?


Also, has anyone asked for and received an SMT- H3070 DVR box from any TWC office yet?


-Mike


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *trublu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I can get into that menu but there are no options to make the tweaks I posted earlier. i assumed there's another "advanced menu".



I'm guessing that you are referring to the settings button on the remote control and then the "more settings" within that feature? This is where you have the ability to change the set top box video-- 480, 1080 etc.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hold "Exit" and "Select" *on the cable box* for a few seconds until it dings.
> 
> 
> Then go to channel 1999



Mmm, every time I tried "going to channel 1999" it failed. I do the "HOLD-SEL" for 2 seconds until 'diag" appears, let up then press them again and the box goes by itself to 1999. 100% repeatable.


----------



## bak_phy

I've added a Seagate external drive to my 8300HD on TWC in NYC. Everthing works great except.... Now it won't automatically record the stations that the tuners are set to. This means no more rewinding live TV unless I set the channel to record. It also means that I can't "record into the past." Is there some setting that may have been changed?

I love having the extra storage but I really miss the other features.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bak_phy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've added a Seagate external drive to my 8300HD on TWC in NYC. Everthing works great except.... Now it won't automatically record the stations that the tuners are set to. This means no more rewinding live TV unless I set the channel to record. It also means that I can't "record into the past." Is there some setting that may have been changed?
> 
> I love having the extra storage but I really miss the other features.



edit:

Its a well known flaw....


The system *can't* do live recording as you are used to with the external hard drive...


and there is no way to select which drive you want to be using at any given time.


----------



## Adamman100

Has anyone noticed HDMI handshaking problems when starting the system on an HD channel? My TV is a JVCFH97. HDMI handshaking was not a problem before the most recent channel shuffle...


Thanks,

Adam


----------



## bak_phy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Its a well known flaw....
> 
> 
> The system can do live recording as you are used to with the external hard drive...
> 
> 
> and there is no way to select which drive you want to be using at any given time.



Thanks for the info. I'm not entirely sure what you mean though. As I understand it the dvr records to the drive with the most amount of free space. As I've just added an empty 500G drive that should obviuosly be this drive, but the usual recording isn't working! Did you mistate and mean the internal drive??


Thanks,


bak_phy


----------



## MrChad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Adamman100* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone noticed HDMI handshaking problems when starting the system on an HD channel? My TV is a JVCFH97. HDMI handshaking was not a problem before the most recent channel shuffle...
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Adam



I've always had HDMI handshaking problems with my SA8300HD and Panasonic TH-42PX60U. The solution is usually to switch to an SD channel then turn back to the HD channel. I'm guessing (hoping) that this is a problem with my SA box and not my TV.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bak_phy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. I'm not entirely sure what you mean though. As I understand it the dvr records to the drive with the most amount of free space. As I've just added an empty 500G drive that should obviuosly be this drive, but the usual recording isn't working! Did you mistate and mean the internal drive??
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> bak_phy




typo... mean't "cant"


----------



## qbbraveheart

so yea some of my HD channels have the black bars on the sides


can anyone help me out?

what does this mean???


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *qbbraveheart* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> so yea some of my HD channels have the black bars on the sides
> 
> 
> can anyone help me out?
> 
> what does this mean???



You already asked this and Berk32 already told you...


> Quote:
> And of course- many HD channels aren't showing HD 24/7 - especially the local channels.... they put in their own black bars when showing SD content on HD channels (some use pillars instead - like ESPN and MSG)


----------



## kingcull




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrChad* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've always had HDMI handshaking problems with my SA8300HD and Panasonic TH-42PX60U. The solution is usually to switch to an SD channel then turn back to the HD channel. I'm guessing (hoping) that this is a problem with my SA box and not my TV.



I have the same TV & box and have had the same issue. Maybe it's something with that model of Panasonic TV? Great picture, though.


----------



## Adamman100




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kingcull* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have the same TV & box and have had the same issue. Maybe it's something with that model of Panasonic TV? Great picture, though.



I don't think it's the TV. I have a JVC with the exact same issue. I can also solve it by switching to an SD channel and then back the the HD channel, but I lose anything in the buffer.


Has anyone else dealt with this?


Thanks,

Adam


----------



## bak_phy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> typo... mean't "cant"



Thought so. So sometimes when I'm lucky I can but usually I can't? weird. I guess I can just set everything I'm watching live to record and then problem solved. Sorta.


----------



## SRFast

Brooklyn/Queens TWC is offering discounted pricing for 1 & 2 year commitments. Here's the link: http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...ndpricing.html 


It is basically a 5% (1 yr) or 10% (2 yr) discount/month on your monthly charges. I converted to the two (2) year commitment and saved $15.50/month. There is a no penalty if you cancel within 30 days of signing up. After that, there is a $75 ETF for the one year commitment and $150 for the two year deal. You can change service levels within the commitment period as long as they are listed on the discounted service list without penalty. I've been with TWC for 25+ years at the same location and I'm not going anywhere in the next two years. If FIOS does show up, I'll just change my TWC plan to video only. No big deal.


Regards....JL


----------



## AndyHDTV

I wonder when MDN is launching?


they have pdf on their website now, as well as alot of their videos on answers OnDemand showing MDN.

http://www.timewarnercable.com/Media...ckTips_web.pdf


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRFast* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Brooklyn/Queens TWC is offering discounted pricing for 1 & 2 year commitments. Here's the link: http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...ndpricing.html
> 
> 
> It is basically a 5% (1 yr) or 10% (2 yr) discount/month on your monthly charges. I converted to the two (2) year commitment and saved $15.50/month. There is a no penalty if you cancel within 30 days of signing up. After that, there is a $75 ETF for the one year commitment and $150 for the two year deal. You can change service levels within the commitment period as long as they are listed on the discounted service list without penalty. I've been with TWC for 25+ years at the same location and I'm not going anywhere in the next two years. If FIOS does show up, I'll just change my TWC plan to video only. No big deal.
> 
> 
> Regards....JL



congrats to BK & Qns, you can now save more money on your bill.

I could see it taking another 6 months before us in Manhattan is offered the service contract, why? cause of no looming competition from verizon.


----------



## neneloco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Adamman100* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't think it's the TV. I have a JVC with the exact same issue. I can also solve it by switching to an SD channel and then back the the HD channel, but I lose anything in the buffer.
> 
> 
> Has anyone else dealt with this?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Adam




I get the same using a Sony KDS60A2020. I don't lose anything in my buffer though.


You can also just go into the dvr and play a non HD show and then go back to live and ur buffer will not be erased.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You already asked this and Berk32 already told you...



Come on Larry, that is unlike you.







You are usually full of good answers.







Some people just forget answers that were given to them. These Technologies can be very difficult for anyone that is new to it. The 24 fps and 60 fps still throws me some times. It is summer time, time to be cool







and releaxed







Just read and give the simple responses when we can because we all know the hard responses will be coming in Aug & Sept.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrChad* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've always had HDMI handshaking problems with my SA8300HD and Panasonic TH-42PX60U. The solution is usually to switch to an SD channel then turn back to the HD channel. I'm guessing (hoping) that this is a problem with my SA box and not my TV.




You are right, this is a SA problem. Your TV is safe. It happens occasionally with my TV but not enough to be considered a problem. I am sorry that it happens every time with your STB. Did you ever try to change boxes? A different STB can sometimes cure the problem. Especially since you have a serious problem. Also a quick fix would be to program the box to start up on a specific channel. For us it would be NY1 and then change it to a HD channel.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> edit:
> 
> Its a well known flaw....
> 
> 
> The system *can't* do live recording as you are used to with the external hard drive...
> 
> 
> and there is no way to select which drive you want to be using at any given time.



Actually, if you fill up the external drive and clear some space off the internal drive, then you get back your live buffer (and ability to rew/ff). As soon as there is more free space on the internal drive than the external, you get this ability back.


So if you manage things correctly (though it's not easy) you can get your buffer back.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Actually, if you fill up the external drive and clear some space off the internal drive, then you get back your live buffer (and ability to rew/ff). As soon as there is more free space on the internal drive than the external, you get this ability back.
> 
> 
> So if you manage things correctly (though it's not easy) you can get your buffer back.




Thats basically what i was getting at....


Controlling which drive you are using is the problem


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thats basically what i was getting at....
> 
> 
> Controlling which drive you are using is the problem



Yep. At some point I got to a "happy medium" where both drives were mostly full, and if I try to make sure to always watch something on the internal drive as a priority before watching something on the external drive, I can generally mange to keep my buffer.


Pain in the butt, though. Can't wait till we get a version of the OS with proper external drive support (assuming that one is in the works....)


----------



## MrChad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You are right, this is a SA problem. Your TV is safe. It happens occasionally with my TV but not enough to be considered a problem. I am sorry that it happens every time with your STB. Did you ever try to change boxes? A different STB can sometimes cure the problem. Especially since you have a serious problem. Also a quick fix would be to program the box to start up on a specific channel. For us it would be NY1 and then change it to a HD channel.



It only happens occasionally on my TV as well. The problem is not frequent enough for me to endure the dreadful TW line to exchange boxes.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> congrats to BK & Qns, you can now save more money on your bill.
> 
> I could see it taking another 6 months before us in Manhattan is offered the service contract, why? cause of no looming competition from verizon.



Available to SI as well, my bet would be Bronx is covered. Of course, this also means they are 100% jacking all their customers in Manhattan. Clearly, the franchise agreement must say that TWC can charge customers by where they live, something that just should be impossible for them to do, it's simply discrimination (oh, you can afford to pay Manhattan rents, then we can make you pay a lot more for the same thing). We sure as hell DO have a lot of middle and lower income folks living in manhattan, this is an affront to their more limited means.


I agree it may very well be looming FIOS. Still, there are sections of the outer boroughs not covered by TWC or where folks have a lot more choices than Manhattan (like satellite that the majority of Manhattan can NOT get). And I seriously doubt they'll ever start such discount plans in Manhattan... they know full well how long it will take to get manhattan wired (they went through the same scenario of lying fiber a while back).


Not sure exactly how, but we need to get a message to TWC that we Manhattanites will en masse switch to FIOS when available. No matter how TWC sweetens the pot, we are now paying 20% MORE than the rest of the city and no matter how they try and sweeten it, as son as I can buy FIOS, I'm there. AND I will attempt to convince anyone who will listen to vote with their wallets.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Actually, if you fill up the external drive and clear some space off the internal drive, then you get back your live buffer (and ability to rew/ff). As soon as there is more free space on the internal drive than the external, you get this ability back.
> 
> 
> So if you manage things correctly (though it's not easy) you can get your buffer back.



I had thought it was based on percentage free space, not amount???


Reminds me, a while back I posted about an excessive number of audio dropouts that seemed to start around the channel shuffling and addition of ESPN2 HD. I'm finding it more frequent on HDNet than other channels, but am still seeing it (perhaps the frequency has gone down a tad). I know this issue relates to both Manhattan North and South... has anyone seen any change?


----------



## sirgromit

One of my SA 8300HD boxes failed and so I went to the Manhattan TW office and made the swap this morning. They gave me an SA 8300HDC box which looks nearly identical except for an M-Card slot on the back. Also, it has the new interface system! I only had a couple minutes to make sure the basics worked. For the most part it looks similar to our Passport interface (and matches the screenshots posted way earlier in this thread) and on quick glance the basic features were there. It is about as sluggish as Passport or perhaps a little more sluggish. Will be testing further during the week. Unfortunately I do not have an extra e-SATA drive to try it with. Anyone else have one of these new 8300's?


----------



## bak_phy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yep. At some point I got to a "happy medium" where both drives were mostly full, and if I try to make sure to always watch something on the internal drive as a priority before watching something on the external drive, I can generally mange to keep my buffer.
> 
> 
> Pain in the butt, though. Can't wait till we get a version of the OS with proper external drive support (assuming that one is in the works....)




but how do you know which drive something is on









Given that my external drive is 500G vs 160G for the internal it would seem that I would almost always be using the external drive


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I had thought it was based on percentage free space, not amount???
> 
> 
> Reminds me, a while back I posted about an excessive number of audio dropouts that seemed to start around the channel shuffling and addition of ESPN2 HD. I'm finding it more frequent on HDNet than other channels, but am still seeing it (perhaps the frequency has gone down a tad). I know this issue relates to both Manhattan North and South... has anyone seen any change?



On Question 1, it's not about percentage of free space, it's purely based upon raw bytes of free space. So whichever drive has more raw free space on it currently will get the buffer on it.


#2, the problem seems to have subsided in general for me.


Also, as a side note, for anyone who's been around on this board long enough, you'll remember a while back I was complaining about really bad picture smearing on WNET-HD.....well, whatever was causing it seems to have been corrected, as I am no longer seeing any smearing of picture on that channel (I watched Macy Gray on Soundstage last night, and no smears).....There is still evidence of some bandwidth constraints, but they are now in line with other local broadcast channels that are sharing their bandwidth with multiple SD subchannels (NBC, ABC).


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bak_phy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> but how do you know which drive something is on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Given that my external drive is 500G vs 160G for the internal it would seem that I would almost always be using the external drive



Easy -- set one tuner to ch. 1000, press swap and set the other tuner to 1002. You'll see hard drive access stop (my external drive has an access light that blinks when it's in use). Then choose any program you've recorded and play it. If you see the light blinking, it's on the external drive. If the light's not blinking, it's on the internal drive.


Actually, once both the internal and external drives are full (and it's pretty easy to fill them up if you want -- even if you fill them up with junk that you don't care about and can delete later when you need the space), it just becomes about picking something off of your internal drive to delete when you want your buffer back.....


I know that it seems sort of roundabout, but if you want your buffer back, that's how to do it.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> On Question 1, it's not about percentage of free space, it's purely based upon raw bytes of free space. So whichever drive has more raw free space on it currently will get the buffer on it.
> 
> 
> #2, the problem seems to have subsided in general for me.
> 
> 
> Also, as a side note, for anyone who's been around on this board long enough, you'll remember a while back I was complaining about really bad picture smearing on WNET-HD.....well, whatever was causing it seems to have been corrected, as I am no longer seeing any smearing of picture on that channel (I watched Macy Gray on Soundstage last night, and no smears).....There is still evidence of some bandwidth constraints, but they are now in line with other local broadcast channels that are sharing their bandwidth with multiple SD subchannels (NBC, ABC).



Ah, thanks Scott.


Ha, back last spring I maintained I had little or no motion blur until I watched a PBS music concert. Ugh, talking heads with motion blur. YOU provided the right info, too much multi-casting on their channel. I think by last fall, they seemed to get 100% better.


MAYBE the dropouts are getting slightly less??? Just saw the Moodies on HDNet, during the concert everything was OK, but before it started and during the credits, tons of audio dropouts! Had to sit through a (recorded) Lifetime SD movie with the woman last night and it had tons of breakups, both audio and video.


I think we now qualify with the lowest number of HD channels of any system of any kind in the entire country. What irony that a city with all the huge entertainment outfits having headquarters gets so short changed! AND we have SI paying less than us (they get the discount deals, we do not) and getting more (4 addition HD channels) I'm sure some exec at TW is qualifying for multi-million dollars bonuses.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think we now qualify with the lowest number of HD channels of any system of any kind in the entire country. What irony that a city with all the huge entertainment outfits having headquarters gets so short changed! AND we have SI paying less than us (they get the discount deals, we do not) and getting more (4 addition HD channels) I'm sure some exec at TW is qualifying for multi-million dollars bonuses.



I hear you on this....


But I do have to say from a systems engineering POV, implementing any of their potential options to increase our bandwidth in Manhattan is going to be a major project, and speaking strictly from a "systems engineer" POV, implementing any new technology is usually done in your largest market LAST, so that you can get all of the kinks worked out in the smaller markets (i.e. the outer boroughs) first.....


Of course from a selfish standpoint I wish it were happening here first. You could always move to one of the other boroughs! ;-)


Scott


----------



## csundbom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Of course from a selfish standpoint I wish it were happening here first. You could always move to one of the other boroughs! ;-)



Or get a really long HDMI cable.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *csundbom* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Or get a really long HDMI cable.



LOL!


----------



## skanter1

Don't know if this has been mentioned or addressed before...


Since the lineup changes, I get programs on two stations, i.e. YESHD on 708 AND 730. To record a ballgame, the SA8300HD DVR will use BOTH tuners, so we cannot record anything else. One cannot cancel one recording, it will cancel both.


Is there a way around this issue?


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I get programs on two stations, i.e. YESHD on 708 AND 730. To record a ballgame, the SA8300HD DVR will use BOTH tuners, so we cannot record anything else. One cannot cancel one recording, it will cancel both.



That didn't happen to me.


Did you actually record a Yankees game and then try and watch or record something else at the same time and you couldn't?


Or are you assuming that 708 and 730 occupies both tuners?


I record just about every Yankees game and watch them delayed while watching something else with no problem.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Don't know if this has been mentioned or addressed before...
> 
> 
> Since the lineup changes, I get programs on two stations, i.e. YESHD on 708 AND 730. To record a ballgame, the SA8300HD DVR will use BOTH tuners, so we cannot record anything else. One cannot cancel one recording, it will cancel both.
> 
> 
> Is there a way around this issue?



it works for me as well.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Don't know if this has been mentioned or addressed before...
> 
> 
> Since the lineup changes, I get programs on two stations, i.e. YESHD on 708 AND 730. To record a ballgame, the SA8300HD DVR will use BOTH tuners, so we cannot record anything else. One cannot cancel one recording, it will cancel both.
> 
> 
> Is there a way around this issue?



730 and 708 are sent on the same signal.


The box considers them to be one channel... so there's no way for both tuners to record the same channel.....

(just try creating 2 manual recordings.... you'll see)


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That didn't happen to me.
> 
> 
> Did you actually record a Yankees game and then try and watch or record something else at the same time and you couldn't?
> 
> 
> Or are you assuming that 708 and 730 occupies both tuners?
> 
> 
> I record just about every Yankees game and watch them delayed while watching something else with no problem.



I had tomorrow's Yankee game scheduled to record. I tried to schedule another recording at the same time, and the box would not let me, saying that there was ONE recording scheduled, (the Yankee game), not two, that I would have to cancel the ONE recording to schedule any other. IOW, I cannot schedule two recordings if one is on YESHD.


Please (anyone) try this to see if you have the same issue.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I had tomorrow's Yankee game scheduled to record. I tried to schedule another recording at the same time, and the box would not let me, saying that there was ONE recording scheduled, (the Yankee game), not two, that I would have to cancel the ONE recording to schedule any other. IOW, I cannot schedule two recordings if one is on YESHD.
> 
> 
> Please (anyone) try this to see if you have the same issue.



Just for the heck of it cancel the Yankees recording. Make sure it's really cancelled. Then try and set up your other recording first. After that is set up, try and set up the Yankees recording.


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just for the heck of it cancel the Yankees recording. Make sure it's really cancelled. Then try and set up your other recording first. After that is set up, try and set up the Yankees recording.



Ooops -- sorry everyone, I was wrong about this.







Someone had scheduled another recording which i didn't see or know about -- that was causing the conflict, not the yankee game. The DVR didn't mention the second recording, for some reason.


----------



## LL3HD




----------



## skanter1




----------



## TMSKILZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ooops -- sorry everyone, I was wrong about this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone had scheduled another recording which i didn't see or know about -- that was causing the conflict, not the yankee game. The DVR didn't mention the second recording, for some reason.



Skanter should be confined to a 5x5 cell room and given only 1 gallon of water and hard bread and a PS3 & suffer!


----------



## Slikkster

I have an Avermedia A180 card with the latest drivers/application software that provide QAM decoding (vs just OTA ATSC).


So, I've been checking out the various QAM channels that appear in the App. Of course, they're not remapped. They show up as their QAM channel numbers.


I was flipping through yesterday afternoon, and I'm pretty sure it was one of the first QAM channels that came up --somewhere around 84.x-- and all of the sudden I see what appears to be a Real Sex episode from HBO on the "Bunny Ranch" in Carson City, NV. There was no HBO identifier; just part of the episode.


This occurred while I was trying to guage the CPU difference in having DXVA (hardware acceleration) enabled/disabled for the card, and it was disabled at this point. Eventually the picture just froze and I had to restart the app. Of course, by that time, I couldn't get the channel back again. It's possible that the picture didn't freeze, but that the feed just stopped on that channel.


Other oddities I've seen on QAM:


Channel 110.89 (from memory, lol) has a banner that says "Adult Programminng", but there's never really anything there.


The second to last channel (132?.x) is for InDemand HDPPV. Don't know if that will ever be "in the clear" if they actually show something on that channel.


I also get three channels of Brooklyn Community Access Television that I don't recall seeing on my regular DVR. I'm in Queens, btw.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slikkster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have an Avermedia A180 card with the latest drivers/application software that provide QAM decoding (vs just OTA ATSC).
> 
> 
> So, I've been checking out the various QAM channels that appear in the App. Of course, they're not remapped. They show up as their QAM channel numbers.
> 
> 
> I was flipping through yesterday afternoon, and I'm pretty sure it was one of the first QAM channels that came up --somewhere around 84.x-- and all of the sudden I see what appears to be a Real Sex episode from HBO on the "Bunny Ranch" in Carson City, NV. There was no HBO identifier; just part of the episode.
> 
> 
> This occurred while I was trying to guage the CPU difference in having DXVA (hardware acceleration) enabled/disabled for the card, and it was disabled at this point. Eventually the picture just froze and I had to restart the app. Of course, by that time, I couldn't get the channel back again. It's possible that the picture didn't freeze, but that the feed just stopped on that channel.
> 
> 
> Other oddities I've seen on QAM:
> 
> 
> Channel 110.89 (from memory, lol) has a banner that says "Adult Programminng", but there's never really anything there.
> 
> 
> The second to last channel (132?.x) is for InDemand HDPPV. Don't know if that will ever be "in the clear" if they actually show something on that channel.
> 
> 
> I also get three channels of Brooklyn Community Access Television that I don't recall seeing on my regular DVR. I'm in Queens, btw.



Currently - you can see whatever people in your area are watching with on-demand. (you'll see it rewinding and fast-forwarding randomly...) - obviously the channels and programs will be "random". Cable companies don't feel its necessary to encrypt them right now


I'm not 100% sure - but i don't think the pay-per-view channels are "in the clear" though.... The HD-PPV channel has been used for boxing and UFC so far since it was added a few months back... but I'm guessing that is encrypted.


----------



## Slikkster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Currently - you can see whatever people in your area are watching with on-demand. (you'll see it rewinding and fast-forwarding randomly...) - obviously the channels and programs will be "random". Cable companies don't feel its necessary to encrypt them right now
> 
> 
> I'm not 100% sure - but i don't think the pay-per-view channels are "in the clear" though.... The HD-PPV channel has been used for boxing and UFC so far since it was added a few months back... but I'm guessing that is encrypted.



Well, that makes sense. Thanks, Berk.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I hear you on this....
> 
> 
> But I do have to say from a systems engineering POV, implementing any of their potential options to increase our bandwidth in Manhattan is going to be a major project, and speaking strictly from a "systems engineer" POV, implementing any new technology is usually done in your largest market LAST, so that you can get all of the kinks worked out in the smaller markets (i.e. the outer boroughs) first.....
> 
> 
> Of course from a selfish standpoint I wish it were happening here first. You could always move to one of the other boroughs! ;-)
> 
> 
> Scott



Having paid off my mortgage on my co-op, I'm NOT about to move (besides, I'm kinda sorta retired). Yes I can appreciate the engineering aspects, but I don't think it's all that difficult. First, they COULD have ditched 2 or so analog channels and made sure we all got the same frakking HD lineup. It was their choice NOT to and keep us "in the dark." No major engineering effort there. Hell, drop all 33 or so of them and they can take far longer to roll out SDV. They made the effort to do that in SI, no reason they couldn't have made the same effort over a wider area.


In my dotage, I seem to have morphed into a vote with my wallet kind of guy. Which is why as soon a FIOS is really an option, I'm gone.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Having paid off my mortgage on my co-op, I'm NOT about to move (besides, I'm kinda sorta retired).



I was joking, of course....


But your other points about dropping the analog channels is both an engineering and customer service effort. There are TONS of people who subscribe to TWC and still have the old analog boxes. Those people are getting many of their channels the old analog way, and would lose service that they are paying for if the analog channels were dropped.


They will need to be forced to swap their ancient analog boxes (that some of them have probably had for 15 years!) for digital ones, otherwise TWC will not be able to continue to charge them for their service (since their channels will just disappear otherwise). The most populous borough will require the largest effort in forcing this change upon its subscribers....hence the reason it will be done here last.


Think about it this way -- each year new technology comes out in cable boxes. This means that the previous generation of technology becomes cheaper. Well, think about the cost that TWC will have to incur up front in presenting their customers with a new digital box to swap to (even though they will get to charge the customers a bit more for the digital box). It's in their business interest to make the most populous borough the last one to drop the analog channels, as many of those customers will not need the "latest and greatest" in cable box technology....


Yeah, FIOS will be cool when it gets here....


----------



## klflote

I'm trying to figure out what I will pay to upgrade to Digital/HD in South Manhattan, and different TWC reps and sources have given me different answers (go figure...)


Basic starting point: One HD set, one analog set, road-runner (not intro), one DVR. I don't care about all the channels, so Digital Starter is fine, though a 2-play package with DTValue looks to be cheaper since it includes one converter.


It's the converter that's the issue. An additional converter is $7.49, apparently, but there's disagreement over whether the converter includes DVR. I can't imagine it does (website says $8.95 extra), but the TWC people say it does. [Interestingly, unless the DVR is fan-less or really, really quiet, I don't want a second one even if it is the same price -- does anyone know about the noise output too?]


But maybe it's the case that the DVR includes all I need, so the converter included with the package goes on one set, and the DVR (perhaps $8.95 instead of $7.49) goes on the second set? Which is stunning, since that would mean the whole setup is $13 less than I pay now (even with an extra converter + DVR charge, it will end up being less...perhaps that's the root of my confusion; I can't imagine having a smaller cable bill, even by a few dollars).


----------



## UnnDunn

The DVR box itself is the same price as any other box, but DVR service is $8.95/mo _in addition to_ the rental fee for the box, which is $7.49 with Digital Starter or $9.65 with DTValue. Whether the box supports HD or not has no bearing on the price.


So you would be paying for:

Your basic package (includes the first converter) +

1 Extra Converter ($7.40 with Digital Starter or $9.65 with DTValue) +

the DVR fee ($8.95).


----------



## eljeffreynyc

anyone having problems viewing the hd extra channels? i havent been able to view them for the past few days. i called tw and they said the package was turned off because its now free and that i shouldnt have a problem viewing them. they made me reboot the box a few times and couldnt get them to come up. so they are sending a tech out. since when did the hd extra package go free?


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eljeffreynyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> anyone having problems viewing the hd extra channels? i havent been able to view them for the past few days. i called tw and they said the package was turned off because its now free and that i shouldnt have a problem viewing them. they made me reboot the box a few times and couldnt get them to come up. so they are sending a tech out. since when did the hd extra package go free?



The HDXtra package still exists and still costs money. It's just that ESPN HD and ESPN2 HD were moved into Digital Starter. HDXtra now has MOJO HD, HDNet and HDNet Movies, plus it includes Sports Pack.


----------



## neneloco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The DVR box itself is the same price as any other box, but DVR service is $8.95/mo _in addition to_ the rental fee for the box, which is $7.49 with Digital Starter or $9.65 with DTValue. Whether the box supports HD or not has no bearing on the price.
> 
> 
> So you would be paying for:
> 
> Your basic package (includes the first converter) +
> 
> 1 Extra Converter ($7.40 with Digital Starter or $9.65 with DTValue) +
> 
> the DVR fee ($8.95).



that's weird. I do not get charged for my 2 DVR boxes on my DTV Value package.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was joking, of course....
> 
> 
> But your other points about dropping the analog channels is both an engineering and customer service effort. There are TONS of people who subscribe to TWC and still have the old analog boxes. Those people are getting many of their channels the old analog way, and would lose service that they are paying for if the analog channels were dropped.
> 
> 
> They will need to be forced to swap their ancient analog boxes (that some of them have probably had for 15 years!) for digital ones, otherwise TWC will not be able to continue to charge them for their service (since their channels will just disappear otherwise). The most populous borough will require the largest effort in forcing this change upon its subscribers....hence the reason it will be done here last.
> 
> 
> Yeah, FIOS will be cool when it gets here....



Customer service effort absolutely, engineering not so much. Still I don't buy the "most populous" theory. They have far more customers to LOSE in Manhattan, especially those that realize what TWC is doing here. One could make a cogent argument that they SHOULD have stated the process of replacing those old analog boxes 2 years ago. I recall issues with them for my parents old analog box... 5 years ago. Even back then, they sure as hell had a very compelling marketing message to get folks to replace those boxes (2 come to mind, multiple premium channels for the same price, plus pretty much everything above 130 or something like that). For the same price (cost to customners) you'd ONLY get all the music channels with a "digital" box.


They sure as hell could have done it over that period of time. Would have actually cost them far less than to try and do it now. By their own stupid inaction and hope their total monopoly would last for years and years is now going to bite them in the balance sheet.


If I was a big shareholder, I'd be FURIOUS with them.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The HDXtra package still exists and still costs money. It's just that ESPN HD and ESPN2 HD were moved into Digital Starter. HDXtra now has MOJO HD, HDNet and HDNet Movies, plus it includes Sports Pack.



I thought the 2 HD ESPNs were on Value and not Starter... damn, their website still has NOT updated their channel listings to reflect post 6/14. What a bunch of lazy fraks.


----------



## timewaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kingcull* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have the same TV & box and have had the same issue. Maybe it's something with that model of Panasonic TV? Great picture, though.



I have the same problem but with a different tv - Sony plasma, so I'm thinking it is a problem with the box.


----------



## timewaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I thought the 2 HD ESPNs were on Value and not Starter... damn, their website still has NOT updated their channel listings to reflect post 6/14. What a bunch of lazy fraks.



so which HD channels would you loose if you switch from DTV Value to DTV Starter?


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timewaster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> so which HD channels would you loose if you switch from DTV Value to DTV Starter?



You will lose A&E HD and FSNY HD. Both channels are only available in Staten Island, so if you don't live in SI, you won't lose access to any HD by downgrading from DTV to Digital Starter.


----------



## Adamman100




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timewaster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have the same problem but with a different tv - Sony plasma, so I'm thinking it is a problem with the box.



Yeah, I finally tried a hard reboot. If that doesn't help I'll either switch boxes or switch to component.


----------



## SilvercloudNYC

Hi. I just switched to a HDMI cable between my Time Warner HD box (Samsung I believe) and a 32HL67 32inch Toshiba LCD TV. Once I did this the HD channels are great with sound but any Standard Definition channel comes up blank with a "no video signal" message. The cable box is set to output at 1080i I believe, which is the way my main Sony TV is set up. Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## broadwayblue

Speaking of transitioning from analog to digital boxes, one of the shareholders in a coop I manage on 63rd street (which hasn't upgraded their wiring) received a letter indicating that she was going to lose her cable service if she didn't upgrade her set top box to a digital one by August 15th. Apparently TWC is starting to get proactive and require that people start swapping out the old boxes. A TWC rep I spoke with (in the real estate side) said he believed that they were going to start dropping analog service one block at a time. He's supposed to get back to me regarding whether this is really going to happen, as this would effectively lose them up to 100 customers since none of the residents in this particular building could actually use a digital box because of the wiring issue I mentioned.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SilvercloudNYC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi. I just switched to a HDMI cable between my Time Warner HD box (Samsung I believe) and a 32HL67 32inch Toshiba LCD TV. Once I did this the HD channels are great with sound but any Standard Definition channel comes up blank with a "no video signal" message. The cable box is set to output at 1080i I believe, which is the way my main Sony TV is set up. Anyone have any thoughts?



dunno, I have been having problems with my hdmi for a couple weeks now. I'm just using the component cables now.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Speaking of transitioning from analog to digital boxes, one of the shareholders in a coop I manage on 63rd street (which hasn't upgraded their wiring) received a letter indicating that she was going to lose her cable service if she didn't upgrade her set top box to a digital one by August 15th. Apparently TWC is starting to get proactive and require that people start swapping out the old boxes. A TWC rep I spoke with (in the real estate side) said he believed that they were going to start dropping analog service one block at a time. He's supposed to get back to me regarding whether this is really going to happen, as this would effectively lose them up to 100 customers since none of the residents in this particular building could actually use a digital box because of the wiring issue I mentioned.



that's very good to hear. hopefully they do a block a day.


keep it up with ur TWC contact, would love to hear some more details about this.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Speaking of transitioning from analog to digital boxes, one of the shareholders in a coop I manage on 63rd street (which hasn't upgraded their wiring) received a letter indicating that she was going to lose her cable service if she didn't upgrade her set top box to a digital one by August 15th. Apparently TWC is starting to get proactive and require that people start swapping out the old boxes. A TWC rep I spoke with (in the real estate side) said he believed that they were going to start dropping analog service one block at a time. He's supposed to get back to me regarding whether this is really going to happen, as this would effectively lose them up to 100 customers since none of the residents in this particular building could actually use a digital box because of the wiring issue I mentioned.



Nice! This is what we (in Manhattan) have all been waiting for!!!


Drop the analogs so we can get more HDTV!!!! 8)


----------



## HDTV Dude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Speaking of transitioning from analog to digital boxes, one of the shareholders in a coop I manage on 63rd street (which hasn't upgraded their wiring) received a letter indicating that she was going to lose her cable service if she didn't upgrade her set top box to a digital one by August 15th. Apparently TWC is starting to get proactive and require that people start swapping out the old boxes. A TWC rep I spoke with (in the real estate side) said he believed that they were going to start dropping analog service one block at a time. He's supposed to get back to me regarding whether this is really going to happen, as this would effectively lose them up to 100 customers since none of the residents in this particular building could actually use a digital box because of the wiring issue I mentioned.



This is a good sign. I just wish that that TWC would get on board already with dropping some analog channels like Comcast recently did in Chicago, which has nearly every demographic need that NYC has, where they are today launching 4 new HD channels: A&E HD, Food Network HD, Home & Garden Television HD and National Geographic Channel HD. TWC should take notice to the fact that consumer complaints about dropping the analog channels fell dramatically over the past months.

http://www.multichannel.com/article/...dustryid=47194


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV Dude* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is a good sign. I just wish that that TWC would get on board already with dropping some analog channels like Comcast recently did in Chicago, which has nearly every demographic need that NYC has, where they are today launching 4 new HD channels: A&E HD, Food Network HD, Home & Garden Television HD and National Geographic Channel HD. TWC should take notice to the fact that consumer complaints about dropping the analog channels fell dramatically over the past months.
> 
> http://www.multichannel.com/article/...dustryid=47194



I was a bit upstate (in Westchester) over the weekend, and was visiting a family member's house that has IO Digital Cable (from Cablevision, I believe), and was quite jealous that they had all of the awesome VOOM channels that we don't have (plus quite a few others, like NGC-HD, and a couple of extra sports HD networks).


On the other hand, they don't have the HDNet channels, the picture quality of their HD seemed FAR below the quality that we get from Time Warner (much more compressed), and they have the crappy SARA OS on their cable boxes (SLOW; and you have to go through 3 keypresses to get the guide).


So, in some ways they've got it better than we do (LOTS more HD channels), but in other ways, we make out better (better pic. quality, better OS on our boxes).


C'est La Vie....


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ... and was quite jealous that they had all of the awesome VOOM channels that we don't have (plus quite a few others, like NGC-HD, and a couple of extra sports HD networks).
> 
> 
> On the other hand, they don't have the HDNet channels, *the picture quality of their HD seemed FAR below the quality that we get from Time Warner* (much more compressed), and they have the crappy SARA OS on their cable boxes (SLOW; and you have to go through 3 keypresses to get the guide).



Not that anyone would ever be able to choose between the two but I'll take TW over CVany day, it's no contest. They can keep those stupid VOOM channels, big deal. The Dolans should have worked out a deal and had them on CV a long time ago.


Maybe 6 or 7 years ago, before I ever heard of this Forum and I had that lonely feeling-- like I was the only person in the world watching HD, I would have kissed the ground for those channels. That was back in the day when I happily watched Visions of Italy, some show about Azaleas, and whatever else I could find in HD over and over and over.


Those VOOM channels are just cheap filler giving CV something to talk about in their commercials, a marketing point. It's like hamburger helper only in this case it's "HD helper. It is there only to boost their appearance in their ads. And as you said, they don't have the HDNet channels (majoor bummer for them) and I think they don't have ESPN2.


Regardless, at this point in time (in my life) the PQ is paramount. Then comes content-- but without great PQwhat the heck good is HD?

It's all about PQ.


Don't get me wrong, I always want more HD but give me some of the quality channels out there firstnot that this is even an issue since only CV will carry the VOOM filler.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not that anyone would ever be able to choose between the two but I'll take TW over CVany day, it's no contest. They can keep those stupid VOOM channels, big deal. The Dolans should have worked out a deal and had them on CV a long time ago.
> 
> 
> Maybe 6 or 7 years ago, before I ever heard of this Forum and I had that lonely feeling-- like I was the only person in the world watching HD, I would have kissed the ground for those channels. That was back in the day when I happily watched Visions of Italy, some show about Azaleas, and whatever else I could find in HD over and over and over.
> 
> 
> Those VOOM channels are just cheap filler giving CV something to talk about in their commercials, a marketing point. It's like hamburger helper only in this case it's "HD helper. It is there only to boost their appearance in their ads. And as you said, they don't have the HDNet channels (majoor bummer for them) and I think they don't have ESPN2.
> 
> 
> Regardless, at this point in time (in my life) the PQ is paramount. Then comes content-- but without great PQwhat the heck good is HD?
> 
> It's all about PQ.
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I always want more HD but give me some of the quality channels out there firstnot that this is even an issue since only CV will carry the VOOM filler.



Personally, I liked the RAVE-HD channel a lot, being a big music fan. Yes, they do seem to repeat a lot of stuff endlessly (not too unlike Mojo and MHD when eventually we get it), but I liked everything I saw on that channel.


I did like seeing a 24 hour HD news network (though I can only assume we'll get one when CNN-HD is launched in October, as I believe that CNN is owned by TWC; assuming that we've got the bandwidth for it by then).


It also looks like they get a few cool movie channels (World Cinema and Film Fest) that show some decent/interesting films.....Though none of them are as truly spectacular in their selection as HDNet Movies is. I guess it could be argued that HDNet is like a condensed version of the many VOOM channels into one....


Oh well....


But the argument of quantity vs. quality doesn't really come into play with Voom, does it? I don't see any technical reason that they couldn't be as good quality as any other HD network, right?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Speaking of transitioning from analog to digital boxes, one of the shareholders in a coop I manage on 63rd street (which hasn't upgraded their wiring) received a letter indicating that she was going to lose her cable service if she didn't upgrade her set top box to a digital one by August 15th. Apparently TWC is starting to get proactive and require that people start swapping out the old boxes. A TWC rep I spoke with (in the real estate side) said he believed that they were going to start dropping analog service one block at a time. He's supposed to get back to me regarding whether this is really going to happen, as this would effectively lose them up to 100 customers since none of the residents in this particular building could actually use a digital box because of the wiring issue I mentioned.



Has to be over 4 years ago, I was helping family members sort their cable TV stuff out (82 year old mother & aunt). I was trying to get them to swap their analog box for a digital one (at that time, HD played no role, it was simply that the digital box got far more channels for the same price as the old analog box could, certainly a VERY compelling reason to swap the frakking boxes). The TW folks said they aggressively getting folks to swap.


THAT turned out to be a colossal miscommunication (the corporate term, it's plain old lying & deceiving). It is very clear now that they only did that in SI, which is why they get so much more than we do (HD channels).


Don't think you explained the "wiring" issue. I'm in a co-op and the only "wiring" thing they did in 25 years was to encase all their internally running wire into 6" conduit. It was all the same wiring, just much more secure. The distribution boxes were new, but fully locked and enclosed so folks couldn't just tap in.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

For my homies... picked up some interesting tidbits over on the Navigator forum. One guy reports that the trick play bug is dead in Navigator. Someone reported his pals IN Manhattan got new boxes having just moved, the non DVR was a Samsung, the DVR was the 8300HDC (cable card equipped) running... Navigator.


I tried to get him to convince those folks to sign up to AVS and make sure they visited this thread. The guy posting said he saw their setup and says Navigator seemed very slow compared to his 8300HD/Passport.


Oh, Navigator seems to have a very visible free space percentage right on the normal guide. Expressed as percentage used. Apparently, he never read of the 109856 voodoo ways to get an external drive functioning, he plugged it in and saw his used space go from 60-70% or so to 8%.


Obviously the BIG question is Navigator on 8300HDs like pretty much all of us have/use.


Also, I read there were two version of navigator, ODN and MDN and that one was for older boxes, the other for newer boxes. Anyone know anything about that?


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I liked the RAVE-HD channel ...I did like seeing a 24 hour HD news network ....a few cool movie channels (World Cinema and Film Fest)



Yes... these are good.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott-bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> But the argument of quantity vs. quality doesn't really come into play with Voom, does it? I don't see any technical reason that they couldn't be as good quality as any other HD network, right?



These VOOM channels should be as good as any of the rest of CV HD channels but as you said, they lack in PQ compared to TW perhaps because of compression.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For my homies... picked up some interesting tidbits over on the Navigator forum. One guy reports that the trick play bug is dead in Navigator. Someone reported his pals IN Manhattan got new boxes having just moved, the non DVR was a Samsung, the DVR was the 8300HDC (cable card equipped) running... Navigator.
> 
> 
> I tried to get him to convince those folks to sign up to AVS and make sure they visited this thread. The guy posting said he saw their setup and says Navigator seemed very slow compared to his 8300HD/Passport.
> 
> 
> Oh, Navigator seems to have a very visible free space percentage right on the normal guide. Expressed as percentage used. Apparently, he never read of the 109856 voodoo ways to get an external drive functioning, he plugged it in and saw his used space go from 60-70% or so to 8%.
> 
> 
> Obviously the BIG question is Navigator on 8300HDs like pretty much all of us have/use.
> 
> 
> Also, I read there were two version of navigator, ODN and MDN and that one was for older boxes, the other for newer boxes. Anyone know anything about that?



VERRRY interesting.


This would indicate to me that they are ramping up to deploy Navigator to all of us at some point in the near future. They won't want to support 2 completely different platforms on the same cable network for very long.


I just hope by that point Navigator is up to the task....Would be nice to stop out the Trick Play bug.....


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ... IN Manhattan got new boxes having just moved, the non DVR was a Samsung, the DVR was the 8300HDC (cable card equipped) running... Navigator....Also, I read there were two version of navigator, ODN and MDN and that one was for older boxes, the other for newer boxes. Anyone know anything about that?



That's interesting...


Just as a side note to this, I called TW to add on their phone service.


Right now I have a Verizon land line and AT&T cellular. I only use the Verizon for incoming calls and with that minimal usage it's still around 30 something a month. TW will let me try out their phone service for two months free with no commitments. After that trial period it will be cheaper than having Venison.


The point of this is-- the TWCSR told me that if I want to utilize the caller ID on my television screen I would have to turn in my SA 8300 HD DVR for a new version. Unless others here have the TW phone service and they have the caller ID on their screen with the current boxes then I would think that this is the new can of worms you are talking about. I have no idea.


I am in no hurry to exchange my box for a number of reasonsit's pretty full with good stuff on it and it's currently not acting up.


The only reason I'm getting rid of Verizon and adding TW's phone is because I'll save a lot of cash and now I'll have Verizon banging on my door to get me backespecially if we finally get FIOS in my neighborhood.


I've had Verizon for 30 years (?) a hell of a lot longer than I've been paying TW. Verizon will come knocking and I'll be listening.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The point of this is-- the TWCSR told me that if I want to utilize the caller ID on my television screen I would have to turn in my SA 8300 HD DVR for a new version. Unless others here have the TW phone service and they have the caller ID on their screen with the current boxes then I would think that this is the new can of worms you are talking about. I have no idea.



This is because Navigator supports the onscreen caller-id.


Eventually all of our boxes will be "flashed" with the Navigator software; but if you want it NOW, then you'll have to swap your box.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Don't think you explained the "wiring" issue. I'm in a co-op and the only "wiring" thing they did in 25 years was to encase all their internally running wire into 6" conduit. It was all the same wiring, just much more secure. The distribution boxes were new, but fully locked and enclosed so folks couldn't just tap in.



Residents in this building can not receive HD programming or VOIP service (I'm not sure about digital cable) because the wiring has not been upgraded. I'm not exactly sure what the specs of the current cable are (30+ years old?), but the shareholders have been begging for the board to allow TWC to proceed with the upgrade so they can take advantage of or buy HD sets. Currently the cable wires are run up though the closets and into each apartment. The new wiring would be installed behind moldings running along each public hall. However, in this building the moldings would not be up by the ceiling, but rather all over the place because of various soffits and architectural obstacles. As a result, we held off from the upgrade. Finally we discovered that we can have the new cable run underneath the carpeting, but this would have to be done in conjunction with the installation of new carpeting, which we have now decided to move forward with.


----------



## bak_phy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> VERRRY interesting.
> 
> 
> This would indicate to me that they are ramping up to deploy Navigator to all of us at some point in the near future. They won't want to support 2 completely different platforms on the same cable network for very long.
> 
> 
> I just hope by that point Navigator is up to the task....Would be nice to stop out the Trick Play bug.....




Trick Play bug????????


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is because Navigator supports the onscreen caller-id.
> 
> 
> Eventually all of our boxes will be "flashed" with the Navigator software; but if you want it NOW, then you'll have to swap your box.



I haven't heard anything positive regarding Navigator.

I'll wait


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bak_phy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Trick Play bug????????



If you don't know what it is, then you are not affected by it.










(If you're especially curious, it has to do with losing your ability to REW/FF "live" TV on the DVR when you've got an external drive hooked up)


----------



## flipdon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Someone reported his pals IN Manhattan got new boxes having just moved, the non DVR was a Samsung, the DVR was the 8300HDC (cable card equipped) running... Navigator.
> 
> 
> I tried to get him to convince those folks to sign up to AVS and make sure they visited this thread. The guy posting said he saw their setup and says Navigator seemed very slow compared to his 8300HD/Passport.



That would be me. We're all in Manhattan. Im running an 8300HD with Passport. They're running the Samsung and 8300HDC with Navigator. Unfortunately, none of us have a spare SATA drive to hook up to the eSATA port (although I do have an enclosure that has eSATA), so I can't test out the trick play bug on Navigator. But if there are any things people would like me to look for or try out on Navigator, ask away and I'll try and write it up on here. This is my first time in this thread so I'm not informed of all the things people are curious about.


But I can tell you this for sure: Navigator = SLUGGISH


----------



## coneyparleg

So since I don't care about caller ID, and my current box has been behaving itself - I'm probably better off waiting for them to update the software?


Anyone have any clues as to when we may see a universal update?


----------



## ZMike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flipdon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> ...But I can tell you this for sure: Navigator = SLUGGISH



Does your comment apply to BOTH SA and SAM boxes running Navigator?? If so, UGH










-Mike


----------



## flipdon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ZMike* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does your comment apply to BOTH SA and SAM boxes running Navigator?? If so, UGH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Mike



Actually... I think I only used it on the DVR box. I'll remember to test out the Samsung box next time.


----------



## humanpest

I upgraded to my Samsung 3050 HD Cable box from Time Warner after purchasing a nice new Samsung TV and Onkyo Receiver... Naturally, I ran into the issue of HDCP Handshaking problems when I try to pass the cable through receiver into the TV using HDMI.


Time Warner keeps pointing at Onkyo and Onkyo keeps pointing at Time Warner...

After doing a few days of research... I figure my cable box doesn't have the "HDCP Repeating" thing thats is apparently impossible to get Time Warner to admit. :/


So in short, Are there any fixes short of switching to FIOS or Direct TV (I really really really dont want to)


And to confirm the previous few pages of posts :/ I hate ODM (ODN?) so far :/ Its a lot slower, and its always an extra fun step as tech's toss you from one ot another.


-Andrew


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Residents in this building can not receive HD programming or VOIP service (I'm not sure about digital cable) because the wiring has not been upgraded. I'm not exactly sure what the specs of the current cable are (30+ years old?), but the shareholders have been begging for the board to allow TWC to proceed with the upgrade so they can take advantage of or buy HD sets. Currently the cable wires are run up though the closets and into each apartment. The new wiring would be installed behind moldings running along each public hall. However, in this building the moldings would not be up by the ceiling, but rather all over the place because of various soffits and architectural obstacles. As a result, we held off from the upgrade. Finally we discovered that we can have the new cable run underneath the carpeting, but this would have to be done in conjunction with the installation of new carpeting, which we have now decided to move forward with.



I dunno, that just sounds "odd." I very vividly recall that a good bus in alphabet city got digital TV, phone service, etc. long before I did. I found out the why... it had to do with the fact that TWC started in lower Manhattan to install their fiber backbone. So he got all these services (including Road Runner) as soon as they had a functioning fiber node close to him.


None of these services were available to me until they got to my upper west side location. Bingo, as soon as they had a functioning node (1/2 block from me) I was able to get everything he had for the preceding 2 years. This was all over 5 years ago. I'm damn sure they did NOT run new cooper from that node to every building; all out local streets would have been dug up for months and months.


As for the building interior, still more odd (based on my experiences). What we HAD was all sorts of loose wires running up and down the stairwells, with exposed wire going through the hallways and into apartments. They told us they were going to encase all that stairwell wiring. We said "no, we do not want you to do that, we know about your security concerns, we are running multiple co-ax/telco wiring from the basement to every apartment all totally concealed in-wall." Which would be even better security for them AND avoid their cost. But NOOOO, they wanted to put this whole encased 6" conduit through the stairwells. We got with the lawyers and eventually it turned out that the franchise agreement with the city permitted them to do this whether we wanted it or not (not to mention the fact we were about to have a much BETTER/MORE SECURE system that we would pay for.


Now co-op boards are a while 'nother matter. Unfortunately I know (and have personally experienced) way too many things that should get them hauled out and shot/hanged!


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I dunno, that just sounds "odd."



I do know that there was some sort of upgrade to the wiring necessary in older buildings some number of years ago that provided support for the "2 way" cable interaction where in addition to receiving broadcast signal from TWC, your box (+ now cable modem/VOIP) could send a signal back to the head-end at Time Warner [this is how PPV worked; now everything depends upon it -- the guide on digital cable, on-demand shows, cable modem, etc.]. I suspect that this is the issue they are having in this building in particular.


To get this to work, in buildings that had "good" wiring, they at least had to come in and replace the cable splits to the 1Ghz versions (I think the old ones were 800Mhz).


Scott


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Nice! This is what we (in Manhattan) have all been waiting for!!!
> 
> 
> Drop the analogs so we can get more HDTV!!!! 8)



PLUS I am of the opinion that a LOT of the audio drop-outs, glitches etc. will disappear if they only drop 3 of the 32 or so analog channels. Drop 2 more and we can then get the same HDs SI gets. Then we have to work on the fact that SI gets more and pays less than we do for... less.


Unfortunately, I'd bet you it will happen from one head end long before the other and I also suspect YOU will get it before us poor Manhattan North customers get it.


Then again, I can stroll around my pal's 10th & A 'hood and every half block can point to some major rape, electrocution, robbery with death that occurred in the past 2 years. Still, I still harbor some resentment that he got RR 2 years before I got it, so I had to suffer with the totally lame DSL.


----------



## bak_phy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you don't know what it is, then you are not affected by it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (If you're especially curious, it has to do with losing your ability to REW/FF "live" TV on the DVR when you've got an external drive hooked up)



Thought that's what it was was and yes I am affected. Just wanted to make sure


----------



## Chris NYC

I saw an ad for "HD On Demand" watching the HBO On Demand channel but can't seem to find any HD offerings on channel 1000, or a dedicated HD OD channel. What are they talking about? TWC customer service has no clue.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chris NYC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I saw an ad for "HD On Demand" watching the HBO On Demand channel but can't seem to find any HD offerings on channel 1000, or a dedicated HD OD channel. What are they talking about? TWC customer service has no clue.



maybe the ad was not local, but a national ad letting customers know that HBO-HD is avalible OnDemand.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chris NYC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I saw an ad for "HD On Demand" watching the HBO On Demand channel but can't seem to find any HD offerings on channel 1000, or a dedicated HD OD channel. What are they talking about? TWC customer service has no clue.




FYI - any future OnDemand HD that we may eventually get would not be found on an existing regular SD On Demand channel.


----------



## DjPiLL

Hey guys... quick question.


My dad finally bought a 50" Panasonic HDTV... 77 series model. He need to get TWC HD service.


I assume the 8300HD is still the option for DVR. I have two questions:



1) Is the HDMI port operational (looking quickly through thread I see it is - just want to be sure)


2) Using the HDMI cable do you get full 5.1 surround if the station is broadcasting in it? I remember a while back (a few years ago) there was a bug with the HDMI cable and only getting 2.0 surround. Wondering if this was ever fixed.



Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chris NYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> maybe the ad was not local, but a national ad letting customers know that HBO-HD is avalible OnDemand.



It was actually an ad for "HD Movies on Demand" so the channel 1000 for HD. They sometimes runs ads on HBO on Demand for what's on 1000. It definitely looked like its own channel. Had its own logo and everything.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> maybe the ad was not local, but a national ad letting customers know that HBO-HD is avalible OnDemand.



Which also tells me "Oh, we have this great HD OnDemand everywhere... except not in NYC where our headquarters lies. But not to worry, all our execs live far outside the city and can get it by satellite hook-ups."


Sheesh, I really wasn't THAT cynical until I got a HD TV...


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DjPiLL* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey guys... quick question.
> 
> 
> My dad finally bought a 50" Panasonic HDTV... 77 series model. He need to get TWC HD service.
> 
> 
> I assume the 8300HD is still the option for DVR. I have two questions:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Is the HDMI port operational (looking quickly through thread I see it is - just want to be sure)
> 
> 
> 2) Using the HDMI cable do you get full 5.1 surround if the station is broadcasting in it? I remember a while back (a few years ago) there was a bug with the HDMI cable and only getting 2.0 surround. Wondering if this was ever fixed.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Yes HDMI works on the 8300HD. Some folks have had issues with it, but it's worked fine for the past year for me.


You need to understand something about HDMI and audio. IF the source device (your STB) does NOT see DD decoding equipment, it will only send 2 channel PCM. That's is how it was designed. HDMI typically (but not always) goes to the TV... no TV's have such equipment, so the source STB does NOT send DD 5.1. If you have an AVR that your route the HDMI cable to from the STB, you SHOULD be able to get DD goodness. Most of the rest of us (probably 98%) will run an optical cable to our older AVRs that have NO HDMI interface at all.


Finally, you should end up with the 8300HDC, a box that functions via a built in cable card. Operationally, it should work exactly the same, but it seems the HDC boxes TWC NY is handing out are running Navigator, a band new IPG (wanna learn more, go to the Navigator thread).


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Here is a reply to a question I asked in the Navigator thread... and think important enough to post for my homies:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kcmotwcuser* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> MDN (Mystro Digital Navigator) will be used or all legacy boxes, the boxes without cable cards. Such as all Pioneer boxes, SA 1000 to 4250 boxes, SA8000, SA8000HD, and SA8300HD.
> 
> 
> ODN (OCAP Digital Navigator) will be used on all the new boxes that have cable cards (boxes with numbers ending in C, like SA8300HDC or SA4250C).
> 
> 
> From what I understand legacy boxes don't have enough memory to support ODN. Both MDN and ODN are suppose to operate similarly as customers will have both platforms in their homes for a long time. Until the legacy boxes die a natural death.


----------



## AndyHDTV









I'm glad I only changed one box.


It took about 10 minutes to completley boot-up, My caller ID On TV function seems not to be working, changing channels and navigating the Access Menu & Guide seems to be a little on the slow side. And my new DVR menu has completedly lost its luster.

I miss Passport!


Egerly Anticipating updates soon.


----------



## realdeal1115

What channel is it to see what version software you have? I tried doing a search of this thread but came up with a millions unrelated posts. Thanks


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *realdeal99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What channel is it to see what version software you have? I tried doing a search of this thread but came up with a millions unrelated posts. Thanks



1999 - after you go into diagnostic mode by holding select and exit on the cable box (or just hold it twice to go to 1999 automatically)


----------



## jw1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Eventually all of our boxes will be "flashed" with the Navigator software.



if this happens, won't we lose everything recorded on the dvr?


----------



## nuttyinnyc

Hey guys, has anyone had any problems with their on-demand channels? I had the problem on only one of my TV"s, the dreaded 8300 box again. I just wanted to know if there was any other 8300 on-demand issues. It happened during the weekend. I was going to call TWC when I got home to have the reboot fun if I it was still not loading the on-demand shows.


----------



## rgrossman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jw1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> if this happens, won't we lose everything recorded on the dvr?



No (assuming things go as planned).


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jw1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> if this happens, won't we lose everything recorded on the dvr?



Nope. This "flashing" of the boxes with new software is a somewhat common (and usually, invisible to most users) procedure. They flash the system with updates once or twice a year (though it used to occur MUCH more often than that).


The only difference here is that we'll be getting a completely new platform flashed onto our boxes. Hopefully they will wait until the software is stable, (relatively) bug-free, and someone peppier than has been reported before they foist it on the general public.


As long as things go well, people generally do not lose any recordings on their DVRs -- though occasionally people have reported mysterious behavior when their boxes have been updated that caused some programming to be lost. But this is not common.


Scott


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Nope. This "flashing" of the boxes with new software is a somewhat common (and usually, invisible to most users) procedure. They flash the system with updates once or twice a year (though it used to occur MUCH more often than that).
> 
> 
> The only difference here is that we'll be getting a completely new platform flashed onto our boxes. Hopefully they will wait until the software is stable, (relatively) bug-free, and someone peppier than has been reported before they foist it on the general public.
> 
> 
> As long as things go well, people generally do not lose any recordings on their DVRs -- though occasionally people have reported mysterious behavior when their boxes have been updated that caused some programming to be lost. But this is not common.
> 
> 
> Scott



Scott, I haven't been keeping up on my AVS pages. TWC is changing our 8300 software? Is that what I am reading? No more PasportEcho!!


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Scott, I haven't been keeping up on my AVS pages. TWC is changing our 8300 software? Is that what I am reading? No more PasportEcho!!



At some point we're getting their new in-house developed "Navigator" software. Reviews are not great (it's slow, a bit clunky), but the bug that haunts people who install external SATA drives is gone, so it's a double-edged sword.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> At some point we're getting their new in-house developed "Navigator" software. Reviews are not great (it's slow, a bit clunky), but the bug that haunts people who install external SATA drives is gone, so it's a double-edged sword.



Does that mean externals are in? Or is TWC going to say, "TWC DOESN"T SUPPORT EXTERNAL HARD DRIVES, YOU NEED TO PURCHASE ANOTHER DVR UNIT"


So this is a new tech that TWC techs made themselves. Which is suppose to pop up the menu faster and change channels faster, etc. But early feddback is stay with Echo. That doesn't sound to good to me. I know updates are the nature of the beast to make computerized things work better but, why go backwards?


Don't you think this is a risk on TWC behalf with FIOS in the distance? Any prolong flaw and with franchise agreements weeks away don't they think they will lose more in the long term. Just a thought. With the TV season exactly 8 weeks away I want to make sure all the kinks are gone well before then.


Any idea when this change will happen? I know you said "at some point" but I was hoping for a better guesstimate.


Thanks for the info Scott


----------



## doctor_random

I have a TWC SA8300 HD DVR (NYC, Passport Software) feeding my Olivia 532H LCD TV via HDMI. When I fast-forward a DVR recorded program, after a few seconds my LCD screen goes blank, and I get a "No Signal" message box generated by my TV. Pressing "play" gets the picture back again.


This glitch makes fast-forward very tiresome, and commercial-skip next to impossible.


Anyone else with same problem? Is there a fix?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does that mean externals are in? Or is TWC going to say, "TWC DOESN"T SUPPORT EXTERNAL HARD DRIVES, YOU NEED TO PURCHASE ANOTHER DVR UNIT"
> 
> 
> ... why go backwards?
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea when this change will happen? I know you said "at some point" but I was hoping for a better guesstimate.



My understanding is- the PASSPORT replacement-- NAVIGATOR is TW's in house system that was primarily developed to get OCAP going, which has interactive capabilities. If someone else has a better answer-- chime in.










If you want NAVIGATOR now, instead of waiting for the "flashing"







, you can swap out your box. There are new boxes available with this new platform. Regardless, I don't think even with NAVIGATOR, that TW will ever support the external drives, whether they're bug free or not.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *doctor_random* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a TWC SA8300 HD DVR (NYC, Passport Software) feeding my Olivia 532H LCD TV via HDMI. When I fast-forward a DVR recorded program, after a few seconds my LCD screen goes blank, and I get a "No Signal" message box generated by my TV. Pressing "play" gets the picture back again.
> 
> 
> This glitch makes fast-forward very tiresome, and commercial-skip next to impossible.
> 
> 
> Anyone else with same problem? Is there a fix?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



A better TV.














Come on I am kidding!!! I have had that happen occassionally but I think it has been STB oriented because when I restart, (pess play)the show didn't continue while the screen was off. It starts where I wanted it to. Maybe with this new sotfware all the 8300's glitches that we have lived with will be a memory.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My understanding is- the PASSPORT replacement-- NAVIGATOR is TW's in house system that was primarily developed to get OCAP going, which has interactive capabilities. If someone else has a better answer-- chime in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want NAVIGATOR now, instead of waiting for the "flashing"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , you can swap out your box. There are new boxes available with this new platform. Regardless, I don't think even with NAVIGATOR, that TW will ever support the external drives, whether they're bug free or not.



If that is true Larry, does that mean they are going to be like Cablevision where you can play games and shop for cars, on top of the other interavtive things we do like On-demand? I am for anything that gets me a box that is trouble free. the better the tech gets the worse the components get. Most of us had those analog boxes that only went up to 60 channels for 10 -15 years problem free. Now we get DigitalTV and we are changing every 3 years.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> .. you can play games and shop for cars, on top of the other interavtive things we do like On-demand? .



Sounds like it to me..










I found this information on OCAP.
_The potential apps include interactive games, shopping, music, news, weather, local information, sports, advertising, polling, banking and other services. The OCAP platform also supports e-mail and chat on TV and is compatible with IP telephone if connected to a TV device._
http://www.ctam.com/ocap/index.htm


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sounds like it to me..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found this information on OCAP.
> _The potential apps include interactive games, shopping, music, news, weather, local information, sports, advertising, polling, banking and other services. The OCAP platform also supports e-mail and chat on TV and is compatible with IP telephone if connected to a TV device._
> http://www.ctam.com/ocap/index.htm



ok, yeah that is it, it is just like Cablevision has. Minus the VOOM, which I wouldn't mind getting. More HD yes, more interactive play NO!!!!!!! Like I always say TWC is always catering to the majority SD users even though these new features will never be used by that same majority while us minority HD users would really watch any HD channel thrown at us.


Doesn't this intefer with the triple play package. Why pay for online service if you get it all on your TV included with basic service? I really don't think before they try these new things. TV internet failed horribly. Why try again? But I guess for every car they sell or game they get played is a dollar extra for them for having it broadcast on their TV. Talk about milking every dolloar out of the consumer. It is a business first.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ok, yeah that is it, it is just like Cablevision has. Minus the VOOM, which I wouldn't mind getting. More HD yes, more interactive play NO!!!!!!! Like I always say TWC is always catering to the majority SD users even though these new features will never be used by that same majority while us minority HD users would really watch any HD channel thrown at us.
> 
> 
> Doesn't this intefer with the triple play package. Why pay for online service if you get it all on your TV included with basic service? I really don't think before they try these new things. TV internet failed horribly. Why try again? But I guess for every car they sell or game they get played is a dollar extra for them for having it broadcast on their TV. Talk about milking every dolloar out of the consumer. It is a business first.



Cablevision is a SARA based system. We have Passport. The SARA system is capable of way more interactivity that Passport isn't.


The new NAVIGATOR system will be capable and give TW an entire new bunch of carrots to dangle in our faceand charge us for each one. I can't even imagine what new crap they will roll out.


Here is a post by *hols ands* from another thread. Be sure to take a peak at the links posted there







This could be the tip of the ice berg for new things.



> Quote:
> Fantasy Football Tracker is a two-way INTERACTIVE application to explore new ways
> 
> for customers to interact with their "television"....and eventually generate more fees:
> http://www.cable360.net/ct/video/21014.html
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/Inve...1346&MarketID=0
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/sana...alltracker.html
> 
> 
> TWC-San Diego has had Interactive News (usually via menus), Games and
> 
> On-line Bill Payment for quite awhile....
> 
> but it's been extremely slow and buggy, buggy, buggy.
> 
> 
> Let us know how well the next generation INTERACTIVE system works....
> 
> Don't you also have INTERACTIVE access to News, Weather, Stock Prices,
> 
> TWC Bill Paying and maybe Sports.....
> 
> 
> ================================
> 
> I saw a report TWC-Staten Island (like TWC-Hawaii) had the new PHOTOSHOW-TV feature:
> http://www.broadcastingcable.com/article/CA6360698.html
> http://www.oceanic.com/OceanicWebAp.../PhotoShow.html
> 
> 
> Perhaps you'll let us know what it's like going through the TWC Censor Committee....
> 
> 
> ===============================
> 
> Can you "see" what software type/version is being used?
> 
> Most TWC systems have a channel (usually very high number) that displays this info....
> 
> 
> Extended Diagnostic entry for Samsung is unknown, but might be same as SARA:
> http://www.dslreports.com/faq/11880
> 
> If this doesn't work, try holding down two front panel keys at the same time.
> 
> [Hint: Samsung H10 (DirecTV) diagnostic entry keys are ACTIVE and RIGHT ARROW


----------



## leegeousa

What is the max size external hard drive that the 8300 can support?


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leegeousa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What is the max size external hard drive that the 8300 can support?



I do not have one but you can chexk here for info:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...4#post11102624 


If I remember correctly you really do not want that much bigger because when you have them both hooked up it still records evenly between the 2 so you might have space you will never be able to use. Don't quote me on that because I can be missing somethine in my research. Either way, that thread should help you better. I was looking for one but have decided against it. At least for now.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cablevision is a SARA based system. We have Passport. The SARA system is capable of way more interactivity that Passport isn't.
> 
> 
> The new NAVIGATOR system will be capable and give TW an entire new bunch of carrots to dangle in our faceand charge us for each one. I can't even imagine what new crap they will roll out.
> 
> 
> Here is a post by *hols ands* from another thread. Be sure to take a peak at the links posted there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This could be the tip of the ice berg for new things.



Thanks Larry. It all makes sense, except we always hear Bandwith that and bandwith this and now they are just going to add more crap to these lines that nobody will use. I always have this feeling that bandwith is not anything near the problem they make it seem.

TWC is making major moves slowly. This new stuff will be a cash cow for them which in turn will give them the money needed for switch video and in turn the bandwith needed for the 100 HD channel space they are looking to free up. Don't get me wrong all this will be good for cable in the long run because of all the off setting Cost by TWC being able to sell advertisment space or even (like the article said)take in a percentage from sales sites like E-Bay. I guess we just should sit back and see how this pans out. It should be an interesting ride.


----------



## rbienstock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If I remember correctly you really do not want that much bigger because when you have them both hooked up it still records evenly between the 2 so you might have space you will never be able to use. Don't quote me on that because I can be missing somethine in my research.



That certainly wasn't my experience: I added a 250GB drive and when it was full it definitely used more than 320 GB (or 2x the space on the installed drive). Also, not all shows were striped between the two drives: I could remove the drive and still watch some recorded shows and if I deleted enough shows so that the drive was empty (which meant nearly everything), trick-play came back even though the drive was still connected.


----------



## almazza

Since the 8300HDC box comes with a cable card, (I'm assuming 1). Does that mean it's a multi stream capable card? It would have to be wouldn't it, considering the box have 2 tuners?


Reason I ask is because the new Tivo's can take multistream cards, and I'd much prefer a single card, then trying to convince TWC that I need 2.


Regards,


Adam


----------



## leegeousa

Thank you Nutty. A colleague of mine added a 400G drive and claimed no problems using the added space. I was looking at a 500G western digital drive at a cost of $125! He said, however, that 8300 may only support up to 400G.


OMG, that thread has 180 pages!


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leegeousa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OMG, that thread has 180 pages!



The first page has just about all of the information you will need.







There is a detailed list with first hand experience from many folks with various set ups.







http://www.baseportal.com/baseportal/xnappo/passport


----------



## mabrym

Do you think we'll get the ability to choose our camera angles in baseball?


----------



## bak_phy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leegeousa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thank you Nutty. A colleague of mine added a 400G drive and claimed no problems using the added space. I was looking at a 500G western digital drive at a cost of $125! He said, however, that 8300 may only support up to 400G.
> 
> 
> OMG, that thread has 180 pages!



I've connected a 500G Seagate with no problems (exept the trickplay bug)


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *almazza* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Since the 8300HDC box comes with a cable card, (I'm assuming 1). Does that mean it's a multi stream capable card? It would have to be wouldn't it, considering the box have 2 tuners?
> 
> 
> Reason I ask is because the new Tivo's can take multistream cards, and I'd much prefer a single card, then trying to convince TWC that I need 2.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> Adam



the 8300 doesn't come with a cable card. Am I missing something? I know it has a card slot. But it looked empty.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Guys, you seem to not be mentioning the BIGGEST reason why we want Navigator... it's all about SDV.


SDV means the possibility of us getting a LOT more HD channels. It frees up the "stuck by bandwidth" excuse for keeping us way behind pretty much every other system now-a-days.


The other plus of Navigator is that is SEEMS (gotta use that term because we don't have that many folks experiencing it yet) that it fixes the trick play bug us NYC/Passport folks are stuck with.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bak_phy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've connected a 500G Seagate with no problems (exept the trickplay bug)



Since you guys are taling about it, what is the trickplay bug? Is that the big problem that has made a lot of people talk me out of even trying to hook up a external drive.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> you seem to not be mentioning the BIGGEST reason why we want Navigator... it's all about SDV..



You are absolutely right. It is all about Switched Digital Video. This _will_ give TW the opportunity to free up major bandwidth, although I believe it's all about creating new streams of revenue rather than providing us with additional HD channels.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Guys, you seem to not be mentioning the BIGGEST reason why we want Navigator... it's all about SDV.
> 
> 
> SDV means the possibility of us getting a LOT more HD channels. It frees up the "stuck by bandwidth" excuse for keeping us way behind pretty much every other system now-a-days.
> 
> 
> The other plus of Navigator is that is SEEMS (gotta use that term because we don't have that many folks experiencing it yet) that it fixes the trick play bug us NYC/Passport folks are stuck with.



Not true River I did mention SDV earlier in regards to the Navigator, but I went the other route. TWC gets Navigator(they set up all the extra channels) which means increased revenue for them then they can pay the company that offers the SDV technology. Then Tomorrows technology will be ours. Which means more HD.


I know this is the begining of the major changes that we all need and want to see. But again. Like I mention a long time ago and I think you agreed with me. This is all good and dandy, but all the major changes can not take effect until TWC has 100% DTV service out there. There are still people that have those old analog boxes or in the some apartment complexes have the cable going straight through their analog TV's. Until then we will always have a dual signal going through our cable line eating up very valuable space. Plus adding phone and internet doesn't help.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You are absolutely right. It is all about Switched Digital Video. This _will_ give TW the opportunity to free up major bandwidth, although I believe it's all about creating new streams of revenue rather than providing us with additional HD channels.



Larry, Me and you are seeing eye to eye with the revenue. That article you sent earlier said it best. This will open a E-bay channel on your TV and TWC will take a % of every sale not to mention the sale of ad space money it stands to make.


Just think about when we are all at work and we switch between games, the pop up ad during load-up. the ads on surrounding the game. No picture doing the same thing on TWC games or looking at a shopping channel, the weather pop-up that will be sponsered. All this will now go to TWC. Our rates better stay stable after this.


----------



## almazza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> the 8300 doesn't come with a cable card. Am I missing something? I know it has a card slot. But it looked empty.



I thought the new box, that comes with Navigator, comes with a card.


Adam


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *almazza* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I thought the new box, that comes with Navigator, comes with a card.
> 
> 
> Adam



That I do not know Adam, but I think the box will be pre-programmed with Navigator or preset to accept or run the Navigator software when the box orginally boots the first time. plus all us other lowlifes will have to wait for the early morning updates and see a big change when we wake up one day. Unless we decide to swap out our boxes earlier. Who knows until it is wide spread. But I still think our boxes will be cardless.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cablevision is a SARA based system. We have Passport. The SARA system is capable of way more interactivity that Passport isn't.
> 
> 
> The new NAVIGATOR system will be capable and give TW an entire new bunch of carrots to dangle in our faceand charge us for each one. I can't even imagine what new crap they will roll out.
> 
> 
> Here is a post by *hols ands* from another thread. Be sure to take a peak at the links posted there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This could be the tip of the ice berg for new things.



I'm not sure if Navigator runs under Passport or SARA as its base operating system (or if it could run on both?).


TWC could surely remotely flash a Passport box with SARA or a SARA box with Passport if they wanted to....


Scott


----------



## nuttyinnyc

Scott, didn't TWC have SARA at one point? Do they still have it running with the 3250 box? I am trying to remember when and where I use to see it.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Scott, didn't TWC have SARA at one point? Do they still have it running with the 3250 box? I am trying to remember when and where I use to see it.



Never here in NYC. TWC-NYC (and most of TWC's properties across the country, I believe) are on Passport.


Scott


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Never here in NYC. TWC-NYC (and most of TWC's properties across the country, I believe) are on Passport.
> 
> 
> Scott



Could I be thinking pre-DTV, maybe those Panasonic boxes were SARA? I just really thought I saw it here. Unless it was Cablevision.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if Navigator runs under Passport or SARA as its base operating system (or if it could run on both?).
> 
> 
> TWC could surely remotely flash a Passport box with SARA or a SARA box with Passport if they wanted to....
> 
> 
> Scott



the 8300HDC boots up with SARA then Mystro kicks in.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if Navigator runs under Passport or SARA as its base operating system (or if it could run on both?).
> 
> 
> TWC could surely remotely flash a Passport box with SARA or a SARA box with Passport if they wanted to....
> 
> 
> Scott



I have been under the impression that Aptiv/Power TV has a RTOS that is the "underlying OS." Passport & SARA are the high level applications.


My guess would be that the RTOS is not the same for each of those platforms. I'm not so sure they can flash one of *our* boxes to SARA because their head ends only talk to Passport.


Andy, what borough are you in? If Manhattan, South or North?


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have been under the impression that Aptiv/Power TV has a RTOS that is the "underlying OS." Passport & SARA are the high level applications.
> 
> 
> My guess would be that the RTOS is not the same for each of those platforms. I'm not so sure they can flash one of *our* boxes to SARA because their head ends only talk to Passport.
> 
> 
> Andy, what borough are you in? If Manhattan, South or North?



I'm in M-Sounth


the 8300hdc actually goes into powerTV, then SARA, then MYSTRO.


----------



## Chris NYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sounds like it to me..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found this information on OCAP.
> _The potential apps include interactive games, shopping, music, news, weather, local information, sports, advertising, polling, banking and other services. The OCAP platform also supports e-mail and chat on TV and is compatible with IP telephone if connected to a TV device._
> http://www.ctam.com/ocap/index.htm



I'm doing R&D on OCAP at my company. It's basically a version of Java that runs on cable boxes. It bumps up the interactivity a notch but being it's Java it's clunky.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have been under the impression that Aptiv/Power TV has a RTOS that is the "underlying OS." Passport & SARA are the high level applications.
> 
> 
> My guess would be that the RTOS is not the same for each of those platforms. I'm not so sure they can flash one of *our* boxes to SARA because their head ends only talk to Passport.



Oh, they could flash our boxes with whatever they want.....


And if the new Navigator has SARA as its underlying platform, it makes sense that the buffer bug would go away since SARA doesn't have the buffer bug...


Scott


----------



## almazza

I'm thinking about getting a new Tivo HD box. Was wondering if anyone here has gotten one yet? I've been reading in some of the Tivo boards that TWCNYC recenty applied a firmware update to their cable cards which have caused lots of issues with the original S3 boxes. Anyone have any experience with that?


Also is TWC offering the m-cards yet, or would I still need 2 separate cards?


Thanks


Adam


----------



## chopsueychris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mabrym* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do you think we'll get the ability to choose our camera angles in baseball?



only if there is a way MLB and TWC can figure out how to charge us for it.


----------



## nuttyinnyc

I was on the line with TWC yesterday. (My on-demand wasn't letting me make demands) I had a nice coversation with Sharron. Nothing about HD sorry. She let me know if my reverse something on the staus board in less that 30 (mine was at 25.500) you have a low signal. Needless to say they will be by on Mon to "FIX" the problem. Hopefully they can fix the blinking problem. My 3250 doesn'r blink at all only the 8300.

Anyway with that said. I did ask about Navigator and to my surprise she knew what I was talking about. WOW! She did not have a turn on date or load up for us, but she did mention that all the new boxes are equiped with Navigator. She knew of people that have been swaping out their boxes just to try the new program because of the 8300 still being questionable at times.


I wish I had an exact date for you guys, Sorry for that. But maybe part one of the major changes is to give better training to the CSR's. Wish me luck wsith my signal upgrade, My HD already looks great, but if it can look better. I am all for it.


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *almazza* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about getting a new Tivo HD box. Was wondering if anyone here has gotten one yet? I've been reading in some of the Tivo boards that TWCNYC recenty applied a firmware update to their cable cards which have caused lots of issues with the original S3 boxes. Anyone have any experience with that?
> 
> 
> Adam



i am also considering the new Tivo HD. At the $299 (or less) price point, everyone using TWC boxes should consider the benefits and price differentials. Tivo has a far superior interface, and could be cheaper in the long run.


----------



## flipdon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i am also considering the new Tivo HD. At the $299 (or less) price point, everyone using TWC boxes should consider the benefits and price differentials. Tivo has a far superior interface, and could be cheaper in the long run.



The only thing that stops me from getting TiVo is losing OnDemand... now I don't use it so often, but I still like the idea that its there when I want it. Also, having Passport makes it easier not to want to drop my current HD-DVR. I'm also waiting for TiVoToGo to support HD, which is currently in discussion.


----------



## randymac88

So, I am also totally psyched to get back to my TiVo which I had to abandon a few years back when I got my HD set...$299 TiVo with HD is all you needed to say - sold in a heartbeat. I called TWCNYC just now to inquire about the Cablecard.


The rep was pretty clueless, but did say "Oh yeah, we just got new Cablecards in...available July 1st". He said they were smaller than their predecessor, but didn't know what the difference was. "About the size of a credit card". I don't understand why they would change to something that was just smaller, but maybe it's just me.


Anyway, I thought perhaps he meant that they were rolling out Cablecard 2.0/M-Card, but he was also talking about how I was going to lose the IPG and VOD services, so I really don't know what the change is. The price tag to install (I have to have a guy come out)...$33 and change for the first card, plus an additional $19.99 for the second card. Plus an afternoon out of the office. Then, a $1.75 monthly fee for each.


Does anyone know what this "new" card is all about? Anyone have any early reviews on the TiVo HD (besides the Gizmodo and PC World reviews)?


----------



## almazza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *randymac88* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So, I am also totally psyched to get back to my TiVo which I had to abandon a few years back when I got my HD set...$299 TiVo with HD is all you needed to say - sold in a heartbeat. I called TWCNYC just now to inquire about the Cablecard.
> 
> 
> The rep was pretty clueless, but did say "Oh yeah, we just got new Cablecards in...available July 1st". He said they were smaller than their predecessor, but didn't know what the difference was. "About the size of a credit card". I don't understand why they would change to something that was just smaller, but maybe it's just me.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I thought perhaps he meant that they were rolling out Cablecard 2.0/M-Card, but he was also talking about how I was going to lose the IPG and VOD services, so I really don't know what the change is. The price tag to install (I have to have a guy come out)...$33 and change for the first card, plus an additional $19.99 for the second card. Plus an afternoon out of the office. Then, a $1.75 monthly fee for each.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what this "new" card is all about? Anyone have any early reviews on the TiVo HD (besides the Gizmodo and PC World reviews)?



It would seem that they have the M-Stream cards if they are rolling out 8300HDCs which use the card and those are of course dual tuner.


BTW, a quick search of CC shows several stores show the Tivo in stock and ready for in store pickup


----------



## AndyHDTV

August 30:

ESPN U launches on channel 170

ESPN Classic moves from (Analog) channel 84 to channel 171

ESPN News moves from channel 120 to channel 172



Not so fast people! Just when you thought an analog channel was being cut off.

.

.

The Hallmark Channel moves from 107 to 84


----------



## flipdon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *randymac88* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyway, I thought perhaps he meant that they were rolling out Cablecard 2.0/M-Card, but he was also talking about how I was going to lose the IPG and VOD services, so I really don't know what the change is. The price tag to install (I have to have a guy come out)...$33 and change for the first card, plus an additional $19.99 for the second card. Plus an afternoon out of the office. Then, a $1.75 monthly fee for each.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what this "new" card is all about? Anyone have any early reviews on the TiVo HD (besides the Gizmodo and PC World reviews)?



There is a good explanation of CableCard 2.0 and M-cards within this article, including some discussion of OCAP requirements holding back TiVo and Media Center devices: http://www.engadgethd.com/2007/06/22...-2-0-is-ready/


----------



## randymac88

Okay, so reading this thread, I called back TWC and got a new operator, and took a bit of a different tack. I lead with "do you have the 8300HDC", which she answered "yes", but mentioned that they weren't necessarily available for us to just swap out...they're only giving it out to new accounts. I then asked what the difference was, and she mentioned the IPG and the interface, etc.


So then I pressed for info on the M-Card, pointing out that the box used and M-Card. She said yes, but that the card "wouldn't be accessible as it's already connected to the back of the box". I just left that one alone.


Anyway, so then I got to the point, and asked that, given that they have the M-Card with the 8300HDC, whether the technician that was coming by on Tuesday to install the two cablecards would be bringing the M-Card and not the CC 1.0 card. She put me on hold for a while, came back, and said that it was a 1-way card that he would be bringing, and that there were no plans to start rolling out the "2-way" cards (which I assume was the M-Card).


So I don't really think I'm getting the M-Cards on tuesday. But, does anyone know whether the new $300 TiVo HD will lack any functionality or be generally less-cool with Cablecard 1.0?


----------



## almazza

I don't think it will lack any functionality. It's the matter of paying for 2 cards, and to have to potentially troubleshoot issues with 2 cards instead of 1. Looking forward to hear how the the install goes. When did you call for your appointment btw?


Adam


----------



## timewaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *randymac88* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So, I am also totally psyched to get back to my TiVo which I had to abandon a few years back when I got my HD set...$299 TiVo with HD is all you needed to say - sold in a heartbeat. I called TWCNYC just now to inquire about the Cablecard.
> 
> 
> The rep was pretty clueless, but did say "Oh yeah, we just got new Cablecards in...available July 1st". He said they were smaller than their predecessor, but didn't know what the difference was. "About the size of a credit card". I don't understand why they would change to something that was just smaller, but maybe it's just me.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I thought perhaps he meant that they were rolling out Cablecard 2.0/M-Card, but he was also talking about how I was going to lose the IPG and VOD services, so I really don't know what the change is. The price tag to install (I have to have a guy come out)...$33 and change for the first card, plus an additional $19.99 for the second card. Plus an afternoon out of the office. Then, a $1.75 monthly fee for each.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what this "new" card is all about? Anyone have any early reviews on the TiVo HD (besides the Gizmodo and PC World reviews)?



300 tivo HD?

so they came out with a new cheaper one?

i'm guessing it probably has a smaller HD than the original $800 version?


----------



## randymac88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timewaster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 300 tivo HD?
> 
> so they came out with a new cheaper one?
> 
> i'm guessing it probably has a smaller HD than the original $800 version?



It's got a few design differences, but it's mostly that it's only 180 hours of SD (I think 30 hours of HD) vs. the significantly larger Series 3 hard drive. Review here:

http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/breaking/...yes-281624.php


----------



## randymac88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *almazza* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't think it will lack any functionality. It's the matter of paying for 2 cards, and to have to potentially troubleshoot issues with 2 cards instead of 1. Looking forward to hear how the the install goes. When did you call for your appointment btw?
> 
> 
> Adam



Actually, I was quite surprised...I called yesterday (thursday) and got a Tuesday 2-6pm slot. I'm betting the install is a complete mess.


----------



## eljeffreynyc

so it 's only $1.75 for cable card? any additional fees?


----------



## almazza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eljeffreynyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> so it 's only $1.75 for cable card? any additional fees?



Per card, plus the Tivo fee.


Adam


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flipdon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There is a good explanation of CableCard 2.0 and M-cards within this article, including some discussion of OCAP requirements holding back TiVo and Media Center devices: http://www.engadgethd.com/2007/06/22...-2-0-is-ready/



thanks for the aritcle. but let me get this straight. The cables co's have their own boxes for rental which within five years we would pay for twice for. TIVO is available and CAN be used for TWC, but you need to get their cards installed, but with their cards you would miss out on all the fun things TWC advertises as their catch On-demand, instant and all-day PPV, and the soon to be coming interactive shopping. Plus if you own a TIVO or cable card slot you only have a $1.75 rental fee for the card. Reading this, why wouldn't more people get TIVO? I know in a couple of years you might have to upgrade your box, but the same will be true of the SA8300's.


Playing both sides, why would I want people to BYOD(bring your own device)? TWC is a company first, it is their right to make as much profit as possible. Those old analog boxes made TWC a fortune, they have had little if any problems and they lasted forever, plus they charged us that fee monthly and didn't blink. My old analog box would still be working if I didn't switch to DTv. It there is a 2 way compatility issue it is solved with just getting a TWC box. Why would you spend on a TIVO box if it has been rumored to be b"BUG" filled? Especially if you will not be able to enjoy the complete cable experience.


Does all this sound right? I know we need competition to keep things honest. That damm "checks and balances" thing we all learned years ago in government. But that article does make it seem like these cards (the 2.0)favor the cable companies more. Not a competitor like TIVO.


----------



## almazza

I don't think there is any financial advantage for any cable provider to supply cable cards, single or multi stream. They're being forced to by the FCC.


Also, let's face it, with the earlier Tivo line, you even had people that weren't very technical going out and buying a Tivo. That's definitely not going to be the case now. I consider myself an early adopter of various technologies, and I dread having to work through the hassles of getting 2 cable cards installed.


There is an interesting article that talks about some of these issues:

http://www.multichannel.com/blog/100...870012387.html 


Adam


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *almazza* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't think there is any financial advantage for any cable provider to supply cable cards, single or multi stream. They're being forced to by the FCC.
> 
> 
> Also, let's face it, with the earlier Tivo line, you even had people that weren't very technical going out and buying a Tivo. That's definitely not going to be the case now. I consider myself an early adopter of various technologies, and I dread having to work through the hassles of getting 2 cable cards installed.
> 
> 
> There is an interesting article that talks about some of these issues:
> 
> http://www.multichannel.com/blog/100...870012387.html
> 
> 
> Adam



Good, article, but right along the lines of what I was talking about with added points. You have Comcast joining forces with TIVO, but you back right into the problem I mentioned before. Comcast will chrage a rental fee for these boxes while we could easily by them out right the only difference is the Comcast box might have the necessary tools installed for the on-demand and other 2 way services while a regular TIVO box will not. What a scam!!!!! TWC, seems like they look to maximize profits as far as they can (why do we get doubled charged for a DVR box?)so to give anything to a "friend" just doesn't seem like it will happen freely.

At the end of the day it comes down to each individual person, you need to ask yourself. How much 2 way use do I need? There are many of us here at AVS that don't waste the time with on-demand(becasue it isn't in HD). But someone like me with 3 boxes in the house. I Wouldn't mind a nice savings of $10 to 20 a month if I owned the boxes.

_A good example, I just showed my mother on-demand this week, sure she knew about PPV on-demand, but she didn't know about TNTon-demand. She was upset that she missed The Closer the last 2 weeks and I told her go online. She has no time at work for that and the computer is too slow, so I told her to watch it on cable. I showed her all the "FREE" on-demand that was available and long story short she is hooked. Now that is one box that I hope TIVO gets the 2 way capability for._


I am like every other american looking for anyway to save a dollar and TIVO seems like the way if they find a common ground between themselves and the cable industry. Right now it seems the cards are stacked against TIVO making it mainstream however this is TO BE CONTINUED!!!


Anyone out there with TWC that is able to use TIVO? What do you consider to be the advantages and disadvantages? The one time charge and the monthly fees are a given, I am looking for convincing issue for and against.


----------



## nuttyinnyc

FIOS update::The second biggest "city" in NYS is up next. Yonkers could have a franchise agreement as soon as September. Sure there are still hurdles but this is as close to the way the NYC agreement process will go. Plus NYC will be a lot closer to full wire installtion then Yonkers is right now.

http://www.thejournalnews.com/apps/p...35/1018/NEWS02 


Didn't they say late June the agreement for NYC will be signed, still waiting!!


----------



## randymac88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone out there with TWC that is able to use TIVO? What do you consider to be the advantages and disadvantages? The one time charge and the monthly fees are a given, I am looking for convincing issue for and against.



I think that if you've ever owned a TiVo and had it taken away from you (well, I bought an HDTV and had to submit to the 8300HD), you'd understand. Its just the way it feels. It's just, better.


----------



## randymac88

So question for the group, apologies if this is off-topic but with all the cablecard talk I have a burning question. Anyone know if there is an affect of the cablecard, either positive or negative, on picture quality? A friend of mine has a panny with both the cablecard and the 8300HD (separate video inputs) and the box is clearly a much better picture quality than the card. I was surprised by this, but wasn't sure if it was an issue with the TV, or the technology. Anyone know anything on this?


----------



## UnnDunn

$33 to install the first card and $19.99 for each additional card installed during the same service call.


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *randymac88* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So question for the group, apologies if this is off-topic but with all the cablecard talk I have a burning question. Anyone know if there is an affect of the cablecard, either positive or negative, on picture quality? A friend of mine has a panny with both the cablecard and the 8300HD (separate video inputs) and the box is clearly a much better picture quality than the card. I was surprised by this, but wasn't sure if it was an issue with the TV, or the technology. Anyone know anything on this?



It is exactly the same digital bitstream whether you are using the cablecard or a non-cablecard box. So if there is a difference in picture quality, it's not because you're using cablecard or not.


----------



## UnnDunn

I'm not trying to shill for the cable company here, but I think people are mischaracterizing TiVo as a discount product. It's not. It carries a significant monthly premium.


Maintaining a DVR on TWCNYC costs $9.65 for the box and $8.95 for the service, totalling $18.60.


Maintaining a TiVo HD on TWCNYC will cost $16.95 for the service plus $3.50 for two CableCards per month, totalling $21.45. And that's after the startup costs, $300 for the box and $53 to have the two cablecards installed. You can mitigate the monthly cost for the TiVo if you pay in bulk or sign a long-term agreement, but at the end of the day, it's a higher cost, and you won't get access to some of the content you pay for on the cable bill.


Is TiVo really worth paying that much more? I used to think so, but nowadays I'm not so sure. I would rather buy a Windows Media Center PC with CableCARD support. The startup costs are very high--in the thousands--but you are getting a fully-spec'd PC for that money, and it will save you $15 off your bill, which compensates for not being able to access on-demand or SDV.


----------



## twcinsider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> August 30:
> 
> ESPN U launches on channel 170
> 
> ESPN Classic moves from (Analog) channel 84 to channel 171
> 
> ESPN News moves from channel 120 to channel 172
> 
> 
> 
> Not so fast people! Just when you thought an analog channel was being cut off.
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> The Hallmark Channel moves from 107 to 84




sorry andy you are wrong, channel 84 is not analog and has not been for sometime. the former "metrochoice" tier on ch81-ch93 was digitized years ago.

only analog channel between ch81 and ch99 is ch93 because its a "must carry" city channel.


in staten island and western queens there are only 30 channels or so of analog. rest of the systems have about 75.


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *randymac88* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So question for the group, apologies if this is off-topic but with all the cablecard talk I have a burning question. Anyone know if there is an affect of the cablecard, either positive or negative, on picture quality? A friend of mine has a panny with both the cablecard and the 8300HD (separate video inputs) and the box is clearly a much better picture quality than the card. I was surprised by this, but wasn't sure if it was an issue with the TV, or the technology. Anyone know anything on this?



CableCard users have long claimed better PQ. One way to confirm (numerically) is with HDNet's Saturday 6:30 am test patterns, using this technique . Typical 8300HD readings are ~1300 lines maximum horizontal resolution (effective, not format) instead of ~1920 lines. Readings with a CableCard, or the new 8300HDC and Samsung STBs, ideally using known full-resolution 1080p displays--although 1366X768 ones might work for max horiz. rez (if still ~1300 lines)--would be interesting. -- John


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twcinsider* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> sorry andy you are wrong, channel 84 is not analog and has not been for sometime. the former "metrochoice" tier on ch81-ch93 was digitized years ago.
> 
> only analog channel between ch81 and ch99 is ch93 because its a "must carry" city channel.
> 
> 
> in staten island and western queens there are only 30 channels or so of analog. rest of the systems have about 75.



Thanks for the update. This suggests why other head ends are getting more HD channels. Hope Manhattan and other areas get more bandwidth for HD--ASAP. -- John


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Oh, they could flash our boxes with whatever they want.....
> 
> 
> And if the new Navigator has SARA as its underlying platform, it makes sense that the buffer bug would go away since SARA doesn't have the buffer bug...
> 
> 
> Scott



Interesting... makes sense. The odd thing is that one would think Navigator replaces SARA... even if it based on that code base. Then again, we are al making educated guesses here, I just wish we could get an authoritative answer from TWC (i.e., a technical FAQ).


Of course, the real question here is when will they roll out Navigator to non-HDC boxes? AND, is it a good idea to swap our current boxes for the HDC? I have read that the HDC has more application space memory as it is apparently needed to run Navigator... so exactly what does that really mean?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i am also considering the new Tivo HD. At the $299 (or less) price point, everyone using TWC boxes should consider the benefits and price differentials. Tivo has a far superior interface, and could be cheaper in the long run.



I dare say they are in far better shape at 300 initial up front cost. But no way it will EVER be less expensive, especially in the long run.


That's not to say their software isn't better, the question will always start with "is the additional financial burden worth it?"


The inability to do SDV seems to me to be the first and most major reason why for our market, a TiVo is not recommended. Even if you judge the extra cost worth it. The bottom line is that you will NOT be able to get some HD channels that others do get.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timewaster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 300 tivo HD?
> 
> so they came out with a new cheaper one?
> 
> i'm guessing it probably has a smaller HD than the original $800 version?



From what I've read, yes it's a slightly smaller HD and a box's front display is gone. Extremely minor; and telling me that the 800 price was way overpriced. If I had gone for the 800 box, boy would I be pissed, big time!


----------



## Riverside_Guy

To be extra clear...


TiVo = NO SDV!


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> To be extra clear...
> 
> 
> TiVo = NO SDV!



What does your magic 8 ball say is the time frame for TWC Manhattan moving over to SDV?


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twcinsider*  /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> in staten island and western queens there are only 30 channels or so of analog. rest of the systems have about 75.



Since parts of Queens are on par with SI, can you tell us why Queens hasn't been graced with the additional HD channels too?


Can you tell us when Queens will get more since it is bandwidth worthy?


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twcinsider* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> sorry andy you are wrong, channel 84 is not analog and has not been for sometime. the former "metrochoice" tier on ch81-ch93 was digitized years ago.
> 
> only analog channel between ch81 and ch99 is ch93 because its a "must carry" city channel.
> 
> 
> in staten island and western queens there are only 30 channels or so of analog. rest of the systems have about 75.




twcinsider


thanks, that's good to hear. any info on:

standard analog elimination in Eastern Queens, Bkyln & Manhattan?

SDV arrival in NYC?

More HD channels for Queens, Bkyln & Manhattan?

software upgrades for current mystro software?


----------



## randymac88

So, just doing some reading on another TiVo board, and apparently all of the new Cablecard installs going in to TiVo S3 boxes in Manhattan (I assume including the TiVo HD) from Time Warner have been failing...something about a firmware update that doesn't load. Anyone know anything about this? Don't want to spread rumors, but it was mentioned as "the last two days", all installs haven't worked.


----------



## Goatweed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flipdon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The only thing that stops me from getting TiVo is losing OnDemand... now I don't use it so often, but I still like the idea that its there when I want it. Also, having Passport makes it easier not to want to drop my current HD-DVR. I'm also waiting for TiVoToGo to support HD, which is currently in discussion.



This may be a silly question but I'm too knowledgeable with all things TiVo - but I was under the assumption that it was a DVR in the same vein as an 8300HD, except you owned it instead of leasing it from the cable company. Also based on a lot of posts here, I'm gathering that you can only use a TiVo box with a cablecard, or can you still use a STB (like the 3250) in conjunction with it? I can see the need for not wanting to have another STB taking up space but if it meant less problems (aka cablecard issues) I'd be fine with another box on the shelf.


I almost bought a TiVo last year, but at the time they didn't support HD recording so I passed on it - when I saw these $300 debut, I thought I'd revisit them and maybe give them a try but only if I can maintain my current setup & programming from TWC.


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Goatweed* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This may be a silly question but I'm too knowledgeable with all things TiVo - but I was under the assumption that it was a DVR in the same vein as an 8300HD, except you owned it instead of leasing it from the cable company. Also based on a lot of posts here, I'm gathering that you can only use a TiVo box with a cablecard, or can you still use a STB (like the 3250) in conjunction with it? I can see the need for not wanting to have another STB taking up space but if it meant less problems (aka cablecard issues) I'd be fine with another box on the shelf.
> 
> 
> I almost bought a TiVo last year, but at the time they didn't support HD recording so I passed on it - when I saw these $300 debut, I thought I'd revisit them and maybe give them a try but only if I can maintain my current setup & programming from TWC.



TiVo is indeed a DVR much like the 8300HD.


The TiVo S3 and the new TiVo HD boxes require CableCARD to receive encrypted channels. Without CableCARD, you will only receive over-the-air local channels. You cannot use them in conjunction with another cable box.


The older TiVo Series2 units were designed to be used with a seperate cable box, but they could not record HD.


----------



## Goatweed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> TiVo is indeed a DVR much like the 8300HD.
> 
> 
> The TiVo S3 and the new TiVo HD boxes require CableCARD to receive encrypted channels. Without CableCARD, you will only receive over-the-air local channels. You cannot use them in conjunction with another cable box.
> 
> 
> The older TiVo Series2 units were designed to be used with a seperate cable box, but they could not record HD.



Thanks UnnDunn...so I guess if I want to record HD and go TiVo I'll have to sacrifice OnDemand & deal with possible cablecard issues. I think I'll stick with my 8300HD for a while - in fact, aside from the initial startup a few years ago, as well as a few minor outages, the box has performed exemplary so I hope it never gives me a reason to have to look elsewhere.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What does your magic 8 ball say is the time frame for TWC Manhattan moving over to SDV?



Boy do I wish I had one! What I think I KNOW is that Navigator has to be fully deployed before that can happen. It seems folks in Manhattan have been getting 8300HDC's with Navigator (well, I think it was one report). Caught a post from someone upstate who got word it's planned for quarter one 2008... but I think he was in TWC's SARA territory.


Not only that, but we do know that there are far more than one head end (Manhattan has 2, North and South). Deployment COULD revolve around which head end is ready... but in any event I can't see it NOT happening this fall.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> twcinsider
> 
> 
> thanks, that's good to hear. any info on:
> 
> standard analog elimination in Eastern Queens, Bkyln & Manhattan?
> 
> SDV arrival in NYC?
> 
> More HD channels for Queens, Bkyln & Manhattan?
> 
> software upgrades for current mystro software?



So we have about 75 of those damned analog channels? He says SI still has 30 analogs... I thought they announced there were no more analog channels in SI??


75 analogs means about 175 HD channels, right?


Far as I can tell, SDV arrives with Navigator, the only question is will SDV be deployed by head end or not? As in they deploy navigator to all manhattan South, the turn SDV on while everyone lese waits. My GUESS is that they will fully deploy Navigator before they start SDV services. Then again, they will undoubtedly do it head end by head end and that means I'll have to wait for 2-3 years to get it up here in God's country (aka Manhattan North). After all, I had a bud in alphabet city get RR about 2 years before I could get it (that was due to the fiber rollout).


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Goatweed* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This may be a silly question but I'm too knowledgeable with all things TiVo - but I was under the assumption that it was a DVR in the same vein as an 8300HD, except you owned it instead of leasing it from the cable company. Also based on a lot of posts here, I'm gathering that you can only use a TiVo box with a cablecard, or can you still use a STB (like the 3250) in conjunction with it? I can see the need for not wanting to have another STB taking up space but if it meant less problems (aka cablecard issues) I'd be fine with another box on the shelf.
> 
> 
> I almost bought a TiVo last year, but at the time they didn't support HD recording so I passed on it - when I saw these $300 debut, I thought I'd revisit them and maybe give them a try but only if I can maintain my current setup & programming from TWC.



As I figure it, the ONLY way we will get any further HD channels is going to be via SDV. TiVo does NOT do SDV, so it's sure possible you may be losing out on HD channels by going TiVo.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to shill for the cable company here, but I think people are mischaracterizing TiVo as a discount product. It's not. It carries a significant monthly premium.
> 
> 
> Maintaining a DVR on TWCNYC costs $9.65 for the box and $8.95 for the service, totalling $18.60.
> 
> 
> Maintaining a TiVo HD on TWCNYC will cost $16.95 for the service plus $3.50 for two CableCards per month, totalling $21.45. And that's after the startup costs, $300 for the box and $53 to have the two cablecards installed. You can mitigate the monthly cost for the TiVo if you pay in bulk or sign a long-term agreement, but at the end of the day, it's a higher cost, and you won't get access to some of the content you pay for on the cable bill.
> 
> 
> Is TiVo really worth paying that much more? I used to think so, but nowadays I'm not so sure. I would rather buy a Windows Media Center PC with CableCARD support. The startup costs are very high--in the thousands--but you are getting a fully-spec'd PC for that money, and it will save you $15 off your bill, which compensates for not being able to access on-demand or SDV.



I like you don't have any stock in TWC or TIVO so I am trying to be as straight forward as possible. I may be a little under educated when it comes to this TIVO thing because I just follwed suit and let TWC charge me and I pay it. But I do have some questions.

Is there a monthly fee for TIVO?

Isn't the monthly fee eliminated once you start using the cable cards from TWC?

Are the boxes very reliable?

How good is the warranty?

Is there an upgrade discount or is it full price everytime they upgrade the boxes?

I know there are a lot of people that love Tivo becauseof ease of use, but my question is How much easier are they? The SA boxes I have used have been fast and very easy to use.


When you put it your way, unless you owned Tivo during the one time service charge days, it just doesn't seem cost worthy with a TIVO against a SA STB.


----------



## nuttyinnyc

Ok for all you guys I got the lowdown or truths about things we have had questions on. If not I am just talking out my ass giving info you guys already knew. Lets just say I am confirming details. TWC rep came to my house on Monday. Very nice guy and very knowledgeable. At least for the questions I asked him. My problem which I mentioned before On-Demand on my bopx wasn't working. In just under 2 hours he refitted my main feed with a brad new splitter and a new splitter on the outside of the house. to the 3 boxes in my house. (see I keep telling you guys how important splitters are) Anyway, long story short, it ended up being my SA8300 it didn't have a IP address so no 2 way action.

As we were taking in the A/C the questions came out. I know some of his answers have been said here before but I thought it was worth repeating

Can I get Navigator? Only new subscribers are being given it. He informed me that I should NOT rush to get it because it is slow and clunky. Stay with the Passport Echo for as long as you can or as long as they don't send the update. Which by the way is the way he said they will make the change, with updates. However TWC is not going to corner the market anymore with their STB's. He told me the new TWC will welcome prepurchased STB's a change from before where they frowned on competitors boxes. He did tell me it would take 2 cards for the dual tuner to work on the other companies boxes which means it will be $3.50 to start period. He didn't know if 2 way was available but he thinks that is the way TWC would be going because 2 way = money. So you guys with the TIVO boxes can keep them and know that cards will be readily available for you guys. They only problem is the installation charge, as said above it is steep. Don't get cheap make sure you get them both installed at the same time. As for the Navigator he told me this is the begining of a major overhaul, which includes the extra "sales" channels and the SDV is in the works, but he could not give me a date. But with the new cards if they are going to be 2 way, then even the BYOSTB crew will get all the extra HD channels TWC will be able to add with these changes. So River even this rep paints a pretty upcoming picture, like I have told you the future does look bright we just need to be a bit patient. IMO all this is being fast tracked to prevent increased migration to the FIOS dream. They have a number of acceptable casualties and want to make sure that number is less not more when FIOS is up and running. Again this is just a confirmation of things already posted here. It is always good to hear it from the Men & Women that keep our cable working 24/7.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




Riverside_Guy said:


> So we have about 75 of those damned analog channels? He says SI still has 30 analogs... I thought they announced there were no more analog channels in SI??
> _*OK, I was on the understanding that all our channels are digital. They may come to TWC as an analog channel but TW converts all signals to digital for all us kooks with DTV. The only people getting true analog signals are the ones that still have true analog boxes. Answer this, aren't these boxes digital meaning 1's and 0's so how can they broadcast a analog signal?
> 
> 
> I also thought I heard the same thing about SI, that the analog feed was shut down in SI because they have 100% DTV subscribers over there. If that is the case why continue the analog feed? it just takes up needed space.*_
> 
> 
> 75 analogs means about 175 HD channels, right? _*River isn't that statement backward?*_QUOTE]


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As I figure it, the ONLY way we will get any further HD channels is going to be via SDV. TiVo does NOT do SDV, so it's sure possible you may be losing out on HD channels by going TiVo.



Actually, I recall some posts by people in areas where SDV is deployed, and the SDV channels that they are getting are NOT HD. Apparently, they are little-watched SD channels.


From what I recall, SDV does not make sense on any frequently-watched channel, as it requires a direct connection to each box that is watching it, which semi-defeats the purpose.


Figure that just about any HD channel that gets added will be at least semi-frequently watched (if not very frequently-watched).


Scott


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I like you don't have any stock in TWC or TIVO so I am trying to be as straight forward as possible. I may be a little under educated when it comes to this TIVO thing because I just follwed suit and let TWC charge me and I pay it. But I do have some questions.
> 
> Is there a monthly fee for TIVO?
> 
> Isn't the monthly fee eliminated once you start using the cable cards from TWC?
> 
> Are the boxes very reliable?
> 
> How good is the warranty?
> 
> Is there an upgrade discount or is it full price everytime they upgrade the boxes?
> 
> I know there are a lot of people that love Tivo becauseof ease of use, but my question is How much easier are they? The SA boxes I have used have been fast and very easy to use.
> 
> 
> When you put it your way, unless you owned Tivo during the one time service charge days, it just doesn't seem cost worthy with a TIVO against a SA STB.



TiVo assesses a base service charge of $16.95/mo. If you don't pay the service charge, the TiVo box basically becomes a paperweight. Whether or not you are using CableCARDs, you still have to pay the service charge to get DVR functions.


I can't speak much to the reliability of TiVo except to say my Cousin's DirecTV/TiVo box has been going strong for two years, and it never crashes, hangs or loses recordings.


----------



## marcos_p

While reading the posts from last few weeks, the general feeling I got was, that I should not upgrade my 8300HD DVR, yet.

Unfortunately, my HD DVR started acting funky 2 days ago.

Currently, when I change the channel, a 4x3 portion of my 16x9 screen would go black. The channel would take a full 20-30 seconds for the channel to change. After the channel changes, the new channel would freeze for 1-2 seconds, then it would be normal. This process makes channel surfing impossible.


Also, when I tried to watch something that was recently recorded, I got a message stating the show "was not available", yellow button to accept.

Called TWC and they said I could make an appt or change the cable box. Available appointments were very inconvenient, so I will change the box tomorrow.


Although I'm generally an early adopter of technology, this is not the case with respect to TWC. I really dont want to change cable boxes. Wish me luck.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> TiVo assesses a base service charge of $16.95/mo. If you don't pay the service charge, the TiVo box basically becomes a paperweight. Whether or not you are using CableCARDs, you still have to pay the service charge to get DVR functions.
> 
> 
> I can't speak much to the reliability of TiVo except to say my Cousin's DirecTV/TiVo box has been going strong for two years, and it never crashes, hangs or loses recordings.



My friends swears by TIVO also. She has a non-HD DVR box but she cites not an ease of use, like some have said. It is easy now that she learned to use it. But she also praises the folder system. Ease of locating shows. Plus other features. All these DVR boxes do one thing record shows, but I do see her point because If I recorded seasons of 24, Lost and Heroes in SD I would have 72 hours of recording and If I wanted to watch episode 1 of Heroes I would have to scroll through every show because the SA8300 is lined up by calender days. While she would just open her Heroes folder which right there is faster.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marcos_p* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> While reading the posts from last few weeks, the general feeling I got was, that I should not upgrade my 8300HD DVR, yet.
> 
> Unfortunately, my HD DVR started acting funky 2 days ago.
> 
> Currently, when I change the channel, a 4x3 portion of my 16x9 screen would go black. The channel would take a full 20-30 seconds for the channel to change. After the channel changes, the new channel would freeze for 1-2 seconds, then it would be normal. This process makes channel surfing impossible.
> 
> 
> Also, when I tried to watch something that was recently recorded, I got a message stating the show "was not available", yellow button to accept.
> 
> Called TWC and they said I could make an appt or change the cable box. Available appointments were very inconvenient, so I will change the box tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Although I'm generally an early adopter of technology, this is not the case with respect to TWC. I really dont want to change cable boxes. Wish me luck.



Charging the box, don't live with problems if you don't have to. Just make sure when you go to TWC, ask them for a box that is running passport Echo not navigator. I had a service call on Moday like I mentioned earlier. The TWC tech told me not to bother with Navigator yet. It needed a few updates before it would come close to what we have now. Chances are you will get a refurbished box that will run passport ECHO, because he made said only new customers are getting the newbies. Any way Good Luck with the exchange. I don't know your hrs, but the Atlantic Ave office is usually very fast to swap out boxes. On 3 different occassions I was out of there in 5 min. All at different times.


----------



## bak_phy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My friends swears by TIVO also. She has a non-HD DVR box but she cites not an ease of use, like some have said. It is easy now that she learned to use it. But she also praises the folder system. Ease of locating shows. Plus other features. All these DVR boxes do one thing record shows, but I do see her point because If I recorded seasons of 24, Lost and Heroes in SD I would have 72 hours of recording and If I wanted to watch episode 1 of Heroes I would have to scroll through every show because the SA8300 is lined up by calender days. While she would just open her Heroes folder which right there is faster.



For the life of me I don't understand why the SA8300 doesn't have a folder system. How hard would that really be? The amount of Dora and Diego shows that I have to scroll through to get to anything is insane!!!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bak_phy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For the life of me I don't understand why the SA8300 doesn't have a folder system. How hard would that really be? The amount of Dora and Diego shows that I have to scroll through to get to anything is insane!!!



TWC is about one and only one thing... money. On the one hand, you do have the TiVo option... they lose a bit each month, but are still rake it in for the basic services which are much more expensive. Besides, apparently they require 50 some off bucks just to "install" the cable cards. Other than that, for an awful lot of folks here, there really is no other options. For me, OTA is unavailable (it was scratchy back when the Towers were up, I get nothing from the empire State) and for a lot, Direct isn't available either.


Given this, there is NO incentive to do anything other than what they currently do EXCEPT where they may lose customers. It seems pretty clear that when Verizon gets their franchise, they CAN sign up folks in SI. So THERE, TWC made an aggressive effort to eliminate analog channels so those folks get 30% more HD than we do. Oh, and they pay less, they get 2 years 20% discount contracts that we in other parts of the city do not. They GET more and pay LESS.


I dare say, they will start the enticements when FIOS get a lot closer where each of us lives. I will take GREAT pleasure in telling them at that time that I was dropping them for exactly these reasons, that they screwed me when I didn't have a choice.


----------



## bak_phy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Given this, there is NO incentive to do anything other than what they currently do EXCEPT where they may lose customers. It seems pretty clear that when Verizon gets their franchise, they CAN sign up folks in SI. So THERE, TWC made an aggressive effort to eliminate analog channels so those folks get 30% more HD than we do. Oh, and they pay less, they get 2 years 20% discount contracts that we in other parts of the city do not. They GET more and pay LESS.
> 
> 
> I dare say, they will start the enticements when FIOS get a lot closer where each of us lives. I will take GREAT pleasure in telling them at that time that I was dropping them for exactly these reasons, that they screwed me when I didn't have a choice.



Why does Staten Island get Fios TV and we don't? I have Fios internet but no TV is available. I've been told that it's a cable franchise issue but I figured that would be citywide.


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bak_phy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Why does Staten Island get Fios TV and we don't? I have Fios internet but no TV is available. I've been told that it's a cable franchise issue but I figured that would be citywide.



Mainly because Staten Island and parts of Queens are wired for FIOS and the rest of the city isn't. We already have FIOS Internet and Phone service available throughout the island, we're just waiting for the City to award Verizon a Cable TV franchise or similar agreement in order to get TV service.


To be clear, once Verizon gets the franchise, they can offer FiOS TV anywhere in the City with FiOS infrastructure in place. Right now, that only covers SI and some parts of Queens.


----------



## bak_phy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Mainly because Staten Island and parts of Queens are wired for FIOS and the rest of the city isn't. We already have FIOS Internet and Phone service available throughout the island, we're just waiting for the City to award Verizon a Cable TV franchise or similar agreement in order to get TV service.
> 
> 
> To be clear, once Verizon gets the franchise, they can offer FiOS TV anywhere in the City with FiOS infrastructure in place. Right now, that only covers SI and some parts of Queens.



So Staten Island does NOT in fact have FIOS TV yet?? Why did I think they did?


I live on Roosevelt Island which is technically in Manhattan and I have Fios (internet.) When Staten Island goes live (any dates announced or estimated?) I would then be live as well?


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bak_phy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So Staten Island does NOT in fact have FIOS TV yet?? Why did I think they did?
> 
> 
> I live on Roosevelt Island which is technically in Manhattan and I have Fios (internet.) When Staten Island goes live (any dates announced or estimated?) I would then be live as well?



Yes, most likely. Once FiOS TV is available, it will be available anywhere in the city with a FiOS hookup.


Edit: And i now realize I just repeated what you said in the first place. D'oh!


----------



## bak_phy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, most likely. Once FiOS TV is available, it will be available anywhere in the city with a FiOS hookup.



Excellent! Are there any rumours about when this might happen?


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bak_phy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So Staten Island does NOT in fact have FIOS TV yet?? Why did I think they did?
> 
> 
> I live on Roosevelt Island which is technically in Manhattan and I have Fios (internet.) When Staten Island goes live (any dates announced or estimated?) I would then be live as well?



last I heard it was going to happen early summer, but obviously the city hasn't gotten around to it.


maybe late summer or early fall when all these city officials get back from their vacations.


----------



## bak_phy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> last I heard it was going to happen early summer, but obviously the city hasn't gotten around to it.
> 
> 
> maybe late summer or early fall when all these city officials get back from their vacations.



So soon? That's really great news. Hopefully they'll actually do it. You never know what kinda back room deals are being done. When a few men making $60k are overseeing a deal worth hundereds of millions.....


----------



## AndyHDTV

"We are in discussions with TWC to distribute all Starz HD channels as well as Starz On Demand and Encore On Demand services that contain a strong component of HD movies. However, TWC has not yet made such commitments and when they do, they will be rolled out on a market by market basis. Therefore, if you would like to receive the full complement of Starz HD and Starz and Encore HD On Demand services, I suggest you let the general manager of your local system as well as Melinda Witmer (SVP, programming) and Sam Howe (Chief Marketing Officer) of TWC know your desire for such services."



Thanks for your interest and please keep watching Starz.

Ed Huguez | Starz Entertainment


my response:


thank you for responding.

Unfortunately I am unable to swith to DirecTV, as sad as it is here in NYC TWC doesn't even have bandwidth for Starz OnDemand as well as any kind on HD OnDemand. And Witmer doesn't even respond to customers emails about HD channels. (I and others have tried)


thank you, Andy



Response from Starz"


"Don't give up. Keep bugging them. It works over time, especially bugging the local marketing and management. The president of New York system is Barry Rosenblum. TWC NY will be rolling out switched digital over the next year which will increase bandwidth efficiency and ability to add many HD services to compete with Directv. Good luck."


Ed Huguez | Starz Entertainment

-

-

-

Well at least we know starz is talking to TWC, and that their words are going in one ear and out the other!


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bak_phy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Excellent! Are there any rumours about when this might happen?



The rumor was that NYC FIOS TV franchise will be signed and delivered in JUNE with service able for broadcast a month after. Unfortunately as we know now that was way off. But our surrounding areas are growing rapidly which can be a good sign. Like I posted here earlier Yonkers has it and that is the biggest city in Westchester county. So if they can get approval there that easy hopefull NYC will be easy also. One other, good thing that I just read. Verizon has pulled out of Massachusetts because of franchise problems and focusing south in NJ. Which we can hope will lead to extra workers for us here. Other then the June sign date there hasn't been any other rumors.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "We are in discussions with TWC to distribute all Starz HD channels as well as Starz On Demand and Encore On Demand services that contain a strong component of HD movies. However, TWC has not yet made such commitments and when they do, they will be rolled out on a market by market basis. Therefore, if you would like to receive the full complement of Starz HD and Starz and Encore HD On Demand services, I suggest you let the general manager of your local system as well as Melinda Witmer (SVP, programming) and Sam Howe (Chief Marketing Officer) of TWC know your desire for such services."
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your interest and please keep watching Starz.
> 
> Ed Huguez | Starz Entertainment



Thank you Andy, that is good news. we already know that the Navigator sytem is the begining of switched digital video plus the fact that Starz and Encore is looking for total HD access. That is great. I have HBO and Showtime, because those have the better movie premieres, boxing and comedy specials. But there has been so many times, more often than not, that I see what is on StazHD and the movie there is more interesting then the ones on HBOHD or ShowtimeHD. I don't think Staz has the per company contracts that HBO and Showtime have because it always seems like the do end up showing the "exclusives" that the others have. But that is a whole different issue.


Major changes are coming, we keep getting little things and facts to trickle in to us. I think it is to little to late for a lot of subscribers, but if they end up impressing me before the franchise agreement I might sign for the 2 year commitment.


----------



## bak_phy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The rumor was that NYC FIOS TV franchise will be signed and delivered in JUNE with service able for broadcast a month after. Unfortunately as we know now that was way off. But our surrounding areas are growing rapidly which can be a good sign. Like I posted here earlier Yonkers has it and that is the biggest city in Westchester county. So if they can get approval there that easy hopefull NYC will be easy also. One other, good thing that I just read. Verizon has pulled out of Massachusetts because of franchise problems and focusing south in NJ. Which we can hope will lead to extra workers for us here. Other then the June sign date there hasn't been any other rumors.



You would think that Verizon would be a little more proactive. Have people write in and demand a choice and that sorta thing. Instead their website is entirely information free.


Pulling out of Mass isn't really a good sign as it means that it is possible for the cable companies to defeat them.


----------



## precision80

ok i haven't read the post in a while and i guess a lot has changed. I tried to catch up but there is a lot of new info here.


I just called to get an additional dvr box for my house and its almost 20bux a month more as everybody knows by now. this is outrageous.


A few questions, im looking to hook up cable to my bedroom tv; dvr isnt mandatory. What is the cheapest way for me to get service in there sans using the same box which im doing now? I read that the cable co's have to allow people to own there own boxes now, is this the best route to go, is a cable card better( i dont have a compatible tv in there though) whats my best options. thanks!


----------



## 5w30




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The rumor was that NYC FIOS TV franchise will be signed and delivered in JUNE with service able for broadcast a month after. Unfortunately as we know now that was way off. But our surrounding areas are growing rapidly which can be a good sign. Like I posted here earlier Yonkers has it and that is the biggest city in Westchester county. So if they can get approval there that easy hopefull NYC will be easy also. One other, good thing that I just read. Verizon has pulled out of Massachusetts because of franchise problems and focusing south in NJ. Which we can hope will lead to extra workers for us here. Other then the June sign date there hasn't been any other rumors.



The NYC government folks are being prudent. They want Verizon to wire up most of the city so that everyone gets a fair shot at Fios. VZ being what they are, they haven't wired up lower-income areas of Brooklyn, Queens and the Bronx, let alone all those apartment buildings that need landlord or co-op or condo approval.

They don't want to make the same mistake twice -- many low-income parts of the city had to wait a decade or so before NYC was full wired for cable.


----------



## realdeal1115

I have an Explorer 8300 HD box. My father in-law just got an HDTV so he went to pick up an HD box and he comes home with an Explorer HDC box... ???


The diagnostic channel displays the Mystro Diagnostics Summary:

Stack Version: Axiom 1.2.25.3 MARCH 19 2007 01:00:00

ODN Version: 2.4.3_3 2007/06/08 12:00



This is totally new to me, I wasn't aware that this new box existed.


The channel guide seems a bit sluggish in comparison with the 8300HD but I was wondering if there were any advantages to the new box? Maybe I should swap my current box out.


Please let me know your thoughts. Thanks


PS- What does SDV stand for?


----------



## UnnDunn

SDV stands for Switched Digital Video. It's a protocol whereby certain channels are made available only when they are requested by a subscriber, and then only to those subscribers who requested them. It's sort of like On-Demand, only with live content, not pre-recorded programming.


The idea is by moving some channels to SDV and only serving them when necessary, capacity is freed up to broadcast more full-time channels, especially HD channels.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *realdeal99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have an Explorer 8300 HD box. My father in-law just got an HDTV so he went to pick up an HD box and he comes home with an Explorer HDC box... ???
> 
> 
> The diagnostic channel displays the Mystro Diagnostics Summary:
> 
> Stack Version: Axiom 1.2.25.3 MARCH 19 2007 01:00:00
> 
> ODN Version: 2.4.3_3 2007/06/08 12:00
> 
> 
> 
> This is totally new to me, I wasn't aware that this new box existed.
> 
> 
> The channel guide seems a bit sluggish in comparison with the 8300HD but I was wondering if there were any advantages to the new box? Maybe I should swap my current box out.
> 
> 
> Please let me know your thoughts. Thanks
> 
> 
> PS- What does SDV stand for?



I upgraded 1 of my 2 boxes to the HDC and it is horrible. so dam sluggish, and the DVR works when it wants.

Sometimes dispite watching a channel for some lenth of time it doesn't even rewind, pause or even record.


----------



## bak_phy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *5w30* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The NYC government folks are being prudent. They want Verizon to wire up most of the city so that everyone gets a fair shot at Fios. VZ being what they are, they haven't wired up lower-income areas of Brooklyn, Queens and the Bronx, let alone all those apartment buildings that need landlord or co-op or condo approval.
> 
> They don't want to make the same mistake twice -- many low-income parts of the city had to wait a decade or so before NYC was full wired for cable.



Perhaps they should stop the sale of Lexus's as well until everybody can have one


----------



## twcinsider

as most of u know that hbo is making its entire multiplex feeds available in hd soon. tw is parent company of hbo so figure out the rest ;-)





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "We are in discussions with TWC to distribute all Starz HD channels as well as Starz On Demand and Encore On Demand services that contain a strong component of HD movies. However, TWC has not yet made such commitments and when they do, they will be rolled out on a market by market basis. Therefore, if you would like to receive the full complement of Starz HD and Starz and Encore HD On Demand services, I suggest you let the general manager of your local system as well as Melinda Witmer (SVP, programming) and Sam Howe (Chief Marketing Officer) of TWC know your desire for such services."
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your interest and please keep watching Starz.
> 
> Ed Huguez | Starz Entertainment
> 
> 
> my response:
> 
> 
> thank you for responding.
> 
> Unfortunately I am unable to swith to DirecTV, as sad as it is here in NYC TWC doesn't even have bandwidth for Starz OnDemand as well as any kind on HD OnDemand. And Witmer doesn't even respond to customers emails about HD channels. (I and others have tried)
> 
> 
> thank you, Andy
> 
> 
> 
> Response from Starz"
> 
> 
> "Don't give up. Keep bugging them. It works over time, especially bugging the local marketing and management. The president of New York system is Barry Rosenblum. TWC NY will be rolling out switched digital over the next year which will increase bandwidth efficiency and ability to add many HD services to compete with Directv. Good luck."
> 
> 
> Ed Huguez | Starz Entertainment
> 
> -
> 
> -
> 
> -
> 
> Well at least we know starz is talking to TWC, and that their words are going in one ear and out the other!


----------



## twcinsider

many reasons. SI is the only boro that fios is wired almost 100%. its sometimes tough to launch a service in parts of a borough. its better to keep it uniform. analog removal happens by systems. queens is made up of 3 systems: western queens(ACQ), eastern queens (BQ), southeast queens (QUICS). SE queens will likely be next for analog removal due to spectrum reclaimation because its less subs than BQ area and high analog theft rate.manhattan south will be last.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Since parts of Queens are on par with SI, can you tell us why Queens hasn't been graced with the additional HD channels too?
> 
> 
> Can you tell us when Queens will get more since it is bandwidth worthy?


----------



## twcinsider

all but basic channels remain. basic=local networks, public access, ny1, etc.

the fcc has requested cable companies transition to fully digital by feb 2009 to align with off air transition to dtv. that would free more spectrum after that date.


even if 75 analogs dropped tomorrow there are not 175 hd channels available. direct tv's claim of 100 channels is an inflated number as they count regional sports channels that cant even be seen nationwide as "a channel"



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So we have about 75 of those damned analog channels? He says SI still has 30 analogs... I thought they announced there were no more analog channels in SI??
> 
> 
> 75 analogs means about 175 HD channels, right? ethnic and other niche channels will be first to be on SDV
> 
> 
> Far as I can tell, SDV arrives with Navigator, the only question is will SDV be deployed by head end or not? As in they deploy navigator to all manhattan South, the turn SDV on while everyone lese waits. My GUESS is that they will fully deploy Navigator before they start SDV services. Then again, they will undoubtedly do it head end by head end and that means I'll have to wait for 2-3 years to get it up here in God's country (aka Manhattan North). After all, I had a bud in alphabet city get RR about 2 years before I could get it (that was due to the fiber rollout).


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twcinsider* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> even if 75 analogs dropped tomorrow there are not 175 hd channels available. direct tv's claim of 100 channels is an inflated number as they count regional sports channels that cant even be seen nationwide as "a channel"



it would be more like 60 HD channels regionally.

30+ more than what TWC offers us


----------



## AndyHDTV

Well folks the way it looks, TWC will not get rid of some analog channels for some time now if they have 2 systems in qns and bklyn to take care first.

And.. I really don't expect TBS-HD in time for the MLB playoffs in October, or FSNY-HD & Versus-HD in time for the start of the hockey season. Maybe S.I. but not here.

Even if they have the rights to the HD multiplex channels from HBO/MAX will they have sapce for them? NO once again S.I. will get em.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bak_phy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You would think that Verizon would be a little more proactive. Have people write in and demand a choice and that sorta thing. Instead their website is entirely information free.
> 
> 
> Pulling out of Mass isn't really a good sign as it means that it is possible for the cable companies to defeat them.



That is true, Verizon might be able to move faster if they got Joe public involved. But it does take time to set up all these cable lines. Unlike Queens and Staten Island, Manhattan will be a barrier because of Condo boards and huge aprtment complexes. Do they rewire the complete building? Who eats the cost of that? Will the city want the line above ground or below ground? Back when Cable was new, it was accepted with open arms because it was new and gave us more options rather then the 7 channel headache of the past. But now everyone is sensitive.


As for the Mass thing, it was more the headache of town by town agreeements taking to long while in NJ they already have, if I remember correctly over 100 agreements already signed. So it does make sense you make the push where you are having success. Out in Long Island it is spreading pretty good also.


But everyday I look closer at Verizon's charges and it seems like their triple play has a lot of extras that we would need to get to match what one has with TWC.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, most likely. Once FiOS TV is available, it will be available anywhere in the city with a FiOS hookup.
> 
> 
> Edit: And i now realize I just repeated what you said in the first place. D'oh!



The cruncher is that "FIOS hookup." And whether or not they will or won't run fiber into the apartment or do what TWC does, fiber to a point, copper the rest of the way. Fiber to street nodes then cooper to us took TWC about 2 years to get from the bottom of Manhattan to the northern areas. If Verizon does go fiber into the apartment and if they run south to north, it could be 3 years before I can get that "hookup."


Then again, it is very possible TWC will stop screwing us as soon as the first FIOS TV customer signs up in lower Manhattan.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *realdeal99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have an Explorer 8300 HD box. My father in-law just got an HDTV so he went to pick up an HD box and he comes home with an Explorer HDC box... ???
> 
> 
> The diagnostic channel displays the Mystro Diagnostics Summary:
> 
> Stack Version: Axiom 1.2.25.3 MARCH 19 2007 01:00:00
> 
> ODN Version: 2.4.3_3 2007/06/08 12:00
> 
> 
> 
> This is totally new to me, I wasn't aware that this new box existed.
> 
> 
> The channel guide seems a bit sluggish in comparison with the 8300HD but I was wondering if there were any advantages to the new box? Maybe I should swap my current box out.
> 
> 
> Please let me know your thoughts. Thanks
> 
> 
> PS- What does SDV stand for?



Mystro was a code name for Navigator, the new IPG we will eventually all get. Most of us are still on Passport. Yes, early reports focus on how slow the guide is... but to many of us, the big news is that we THINK it eliminates the trick play bug, so those of us that use that function a LOT can't add additional storage. As soon as I hear more folks saying that bug is no longer and as soon as I get Navigator, I'm running out to get another 500G of storage.


BTW, there is a forum topic devoted specifically to Navigator...


----------



## bak_phy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Mystro was a code name for Navigator, the new IPG we will eventually all get. Most of us are still on Passport. Yes, early reports focus on how slow the guide is... but to many of us, the big news is that we THINK it eliminates the trick play bug, so those of us that use that function a LOT can't add additional storage. As soon as I hear more folks saying that bug is no longer and as soon as I get Navigator, I'm running out to get another 500G of storage.
> 
> 
> BTW, there is a forum topic devoted specifically to Navigator...



Since these new boxes are out one would think that someone somewhere had tried to add extra space. I suppose that in the worst case they might not even allow the eSATA expansion.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *precision80* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ok i haven't read the post in a while and i guess a lot has changed. I tried to catch up but there is a lot of new info here.
> 
> 
> I just called to get an additional dvr box for my house and its almost 20bux a month more as everybody knows by now. this is outrageous.
> 
> 
> A few questions, im looking to hook up cable to my bedroom tv; dvr isnt mandatory. What is the cheapest way for me to get service in there sans using the same box which im doing now? I read that the cable co's have to allow people to own there own boxes now, is this the best route to go, is a cable card better( i dont have a compatible tv in there though) whats my best options. thanks!



The cheapest why would be to have a TV with a cable card slot. $1.75. But you do not have that so a SA3250HD box (I am assuming you have HD) is the way to go at $10. The DVR thing is an outrage because in my view it is the box that does the work and we are already paying for it. They are just double charging us for a service that they have nothing to do with other then being the supplier of the box. If DVR is not needed in the bed room don't waste the money. It does shock me how some people need more then one DVR per house. I know it can be needed, it just seems like overkill. TWC is being open to bringing your own box, but IMO that adds a lot more to your bill. The box itself is $300. Then you will need 2 cards at $3.50 a month plus installation then you take a chance after the warranty expires. If the box goes bad you will keep having to pay for a new one.


If you go 3 pages back there was a big TIVO vs TWC STB's discussion.

I was one that doesn't like TWC charges since we pay for these boxes in full in 1 1/5 years for DVR and 3 years for DTV box. I know it is a business first but they can cut these prices down and not have their profit hurt.


----------



## bak_phy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The cheapest why would be to have a TV with a cable card slot. $1.75. But you do not have that so a SA3250HD box (I am assuming you have HD) is the way to go at $10. The DVR thing is an outrage because in my view it is the box that does the work and we are already paying for it. They are just double charging us for a service that they have nothing to do with other then being the supplier of the box. If DVR is not needed in the bed room don't waste the money. It does shock me how some people need more then one DVR per house. I know it can be needed, it just seems like overkill. TWC is being open to bringing your own box, but IMO that adds a lot more to your bill. The box itself is $300. Then you will need 2 cards at $3.50 a month plus installation then you take a chance after the warranty expires. If the box goes bad you will keep having to pay for a new one.
> 
> 
> If you go 3 pages back there was a big TIVO vs TWC STB's discussion.
> 
> I was one that doesn't like TWC charges since we pay for these boxes in full in 1 1/5 years for DVR and 3 years for DTV box. I know it is a business first but they can cut these prices down and not have their profit hurt.



You could just plug the cable straight into your TV. If it has a QAM tuner you'll get quite a few channels. Both HD and SD. I even got a few that I don't seem to have on my box. This is definetly the cheapest option and the one I use in the bedroom.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twcinsider* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> as most of u know that hbo is making its entire multiplex feeds available in hd soon. tw is parent company of hbo so figure out the rest ;-)



Those are some thick lines you want us to read between.










Are you implying that we all might get the multiplex feeds in HD from HBO/MAX.... or just SI will get them?


Well if we all got it... that would be a nice addition.










But as Andy saidwe need TBS HD etc.


----------



## AndyHDTV

So I guess in this order roughly half of the analog channels will be eliminated:


SouthEast Queens

Eastern Queens

Brooklyn

Northern Manhattan

Southern Manhattan


Since it took half the year to do Staten Island & Western Queens I guess it will take the rest of the year to complete Eastern & SouthEast Queens.

And probably all of 2008 for Brooklyn, Northern Manhattan, Southern Manhattan.


----------



## precision80




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bak_phy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You could just plug the cable straight into your TV. If it has a QAM tuner you'll get quite a few channels. Both HD and SD. I even got a few that I don't seem to have on my box. This is definetly the cheapest option and the one I use in the bedroom.




long story short but thats not an option because i have my cable box in the other room and my apartment is wired with cat5 with an NAD (?) adaptor on each end to convert the signal to component.


nuttyinnyc- Is it possible to buy the sa boxes on ebay and use them? Do i have to get a cable card for this to work? Why do you need to cards for that box, for the dual tuner?


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *5w30* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The NYC government folks are being prudent. They want Verizon to wire up most of the city so that everyone gets a fair shot at Fios. VZ being what they are, they haven't wired up lower-income areas of Brooklyn, Queens and the Bronx, let alone all those apartment buildings that need landlord or co-op or condo approval.
> 
> They don't want to make the same mistake twice -- many low-income parts of the city had to wait a decade or so before NYC was full wired for cable.



I doubt that that. I do remeber the original roll out, Queens got the short end of that stick. But we did get it. We will all get a fair shot. Trust me once they get all the paperwork submitted and the City learns how much money they get and that they do not need to pay to assist financially. Not really like that but all the i's must be dotted and the t's crossed and the city will approve.


I don't agree at all about the lower income issue. They already have SI almost 100% ready and they have a mixed income families there and only 3 areas in Qeens is being wired right now and one of them is Far Rockaway which isn't a high income area either. With the Verizon roll out Manhattan might get the short end of the stick this time because of condo boards that don't like change or multi-partment dwellings that want or need to have a new installation from bottom to top. Never mind the fact about Manhattan areas deciding for above or underground wiring.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bak_phy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You could just plug the cable straight into your TV. If it has a QAM tuner you'll get quite a few channels. Both HD and SD. I even got a few that I don't seem to have on my box. This is definetly the cheapest option and the one I use in the bedroom.



Hey look at that, I missed one. I keep forgetting about that, but it doesn't always work. There were a few people that I know that had a HDTV with a QAM and they used the cable line but it either didn't register any digital channels or get any channels at all. It is an option, but as I write this I see precission wrote back.


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The cruncher is that "FIOS hookup." And whether or not they will or won't run fiber into the apartment or do what TWC does, fiber to a point, copper the rest of the way. Fiber to street nodes then cooper to us took TWC about 2 years to get from the bottom of Manhattan to the northern areas. If Verizon does go fiber into the apartment and if they run south to north, it could be 3 years before I can get that "hookup."
> 
> 
> Then again, it is very possible TWC will stop screwing us as soon as the first FIOS TV customer signs up in lower Manhattan.



Verizon is going Fiber all the way to the living unit, according to people over in the FiOS thread. Once the fiber actually gets to the living unit, they use CAT-5 or Coax.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *precision80* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> long story short but thats not an option because i have my cable box in the other room and my apartment is wired with cat5 with an NAD (?) adaptor on each end to convert the signal to component.
> 
> 
> nuttyinnyc- Is it possible to buy the sa boxes on ebay and use them? Do i have to get a cable card for this to work? Why do you need to cards for that box, for the dual tuner?



They might be but I wouldn't take the chance. It is well know that the SA boxes are not for sale by SciAtl to the general. The are sold to direct to the cable companies. With TWC being more BYOB friendly SA might sell to consumers in the future.


Anyway, you would be taking a chance because say you do find one, and you probably will, If that person uses a HPF on that box, then he could order pay per view like crazy on that box and would not be charged, but he then sells the box and those purchases are still on the boxes memory then you could get charged for those purchases because the cable co's is constantly polling the digital box for signal levels & purchases. Since there is no way to purchase a SA box, what would your argument be in your defense?


You need a card per tuner because each card gives you the access to the channels or packages you have under your subscribtion. If you only get one you will only be able to record one channel at a a time and/or watch a previously recorded show. Plus if you really want one it would have to be the SA8300HDC, this is the one with the cable card access. We do not have them in our house now, new subscribers are suppose to be getting them. Good luck


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Verizon is going Fiber all the way to the living unit, according to people over in the FiOS thread. Once the fiber actually gets to the living unit, they use CAT-5 or Coax.



By living unit you mean, for arguements sake, fibe right up to the front door of an apartment and then reguar cable the rest of the way. What about houses are we going to have it the same way we have it now? I thought Fiber was suppose to go all the way to the TV's. At least that is what that Tech and the little kid is showing.


----------



## AndyHDTV

FTTP = Fiber To The Premisis


however I think that only applies to singe family houses, not apartments.


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> By living unit you mean, for arguements sake, fibe right up to the front door of an apartment and then reguar cable the rest of the way. What about houses are we going to have it the same way we have it now? I thought Fiber was suppose to go all the way to the TV's. At least that is what that Tech and the little kid is showing.



Yeah, fiber all the way up to the front door of the house/apartment (or more accurately, to a box on the side of the house or inside the apartment), and Coax or Cat-5 inside the house.


The router Verizon supplies (the ActionTec MI-424WR) takes either Coax or Cat-5 for the WAN connection, and you could get either. I don't know what the criteria are for choosing between Coax or Cat-5... could just be whatever the installer feels like putting in that day, or if you have unused Coax lines already running. I have Cat-5, but my Uncle has Coax.


TV is supplied by two Coax lines to a standard Motorola QAM box. One Coax comes from the Fiber box and supplies the actual QAM signal. The other comes from the ActionTec router, and provides two-way data services - your EPG, On-Demand, Impulse PPV, Interactive applications, etc.


----------



## kwitel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Mystro was a code name for Navigator, the new IPG we will eventually all get. Most of us are still on Passport. Yes, early reports focus on how slow the guide is... but to many of us, the big news is that we THINK it eliminates the trick play bug, so those of us that use that function a LOT can't add additional storage. As soon as I hear more folks saying that bug is no longer and as soon as I get Navigator, I'm running out to get another 500G of storage.
> 
> 
> BTW, there is a forum topic devoted specifically to Navigator...



Where is that thread?


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwitel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Where is that thread?


 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=723830


----------



## marcos_p




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Mystro was a code name for Navigator, the new IPG we will eventually all get. Most of us are still on Passport. Yes, early reports focus on how slow the guide is... but to many of us, the big news is that we THINK it eliminates the trick play bug, so those of us that use that function a LOT can't add additional storage. As soon as I hear more folks saying that bug is no longer and as soon as I get Navigator, I'm running out to get another 500G of storage.
> 
> 
> BTW, there is a forum topic devoted specifically to Navigator...



I just got the new Navigator box. So far I am not happy.

I can confirm that the "trick play" does not work anymore. I cannot swap between tuners anymore. The STB does not buffer the other tuner. I used this feature A LOT!! PIP still works, but only buffers the primary channel.

Also, when setting up recordings, I cannot specify record on channel 707, instead of channel 7.

The interface is definitely a little slower, which will take some getting used to.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Verizon is going Fiber all the way to the living unit, according to people over in the FiOS thread. Once the fiber actually gets to the living unit, they use CAT-5 or Coax.



On the one hand, this is good... but on the other hand, it sure as hell extends the rollout considerably.


Buildings putting up obstacles is a whole 'nother issue. On that point, I'm not so sure that any building can prevent Verizon from wiring for service. My co-op did have a small battle with TWC a while back about their desire to break a lot of concrete floors to install a to bottom 6" conduit. We had already buried a lot of wire inside the walls to have a bundle of copper into each apartment. All they needed to do was have a master box in the basement and hook into straight wire runs to each apartment. They refused, the lawyers got into it, and we "lost." At the time, it had to do with TWCs franchise agreement; which apparently stipulated that they could do almost anything to be able to provide service. I know logic doesn't always work, but would Verizon spend all that money to be prevented so easily from supplying service to those who want it? Restraint of trade comes to mind as well.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marcos_p* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just got the new Navigator box. So far I am not happy.
> 
> I can confirm that the "trick play" does not work anymore. I cannot swap between tuners anymore. The STB does not buffer the other tuner. I used this feature A LOT!! PIP still works, but only buffers the primary channel.
> 
> Also, when setting up recordings, I cannot specify record on channel 707, instead of channel 7.
> 
> The interface is definitely a little slower, which will take some getting used to.



Are you using an external drive? The only trick play issue that I'm aware of very specifically involves using an external drive, without one, there has been no trick play bug.


If PIP works, then that should mean it's switching between the two tuners, so you can swap. However, one tuner not buffering sure would be an issue. I assume you've done a cold re-boot, right? Also, can you confirm this is the 8300HDC box?


----------



## twcinsider

se queens

brooklyn

e queens

n man

s man


the first 2 areas are high theft areas. some parts of the brooklyn system have addressable taps because of theft (and also diffculity accessing drops for install/disconnect)


analog channel elimination does not mean overnite use of the reclaimed bandwith. all areas are actively targeted for analog eliminiation but how long it takes will depend on customers giving up analog boxes and plant conditions. s.man is the worst since there are many commercial buildings with 550mhz plant and some residential buildings with difficult management that will not allow proper upgrade or rewire.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So I guess in this order roughly half of the analog channels will be eliminated:
> 
> 
> SouthEast Queens
> 
> Eastern Queens
> 
> Brooklyn
> 
> Northern Manhattan
> 
> Southern Manhattan
> 
> 
> Since it took half the year to do Staten Island & Western Queens I guess it will take the rest of the year to complete Eastern & SouthEast Queens.
> 
> And probably all of 2008 for Brooklyn, Northern Manhattan, Southern Manhattan.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twcinsider* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> as most of u know that hbo is making its entire multiplex feeds available in hd soon. tw is parent company of hbo so figure out the rest ;-)



TW is the parent company of Cinemax and it took years to bring it to TWC.

CNN-HD, TBS-HD The Weather Channel-HD, Cartoon Network-HD are all under TW, Does that automatically mean TWC will get them?


----------



## nycxandy

Hrm, for some reason there is no picture when I'm viewing using HDMI. I get full audio, but instead of video, I get a blank white screen. The guide, info, settings, etc. menus are work though and show up on screen when selected. The picture is fine through S-Video. The thing is that it was working fine last night and I've never had a problem like this since I've had HDTV since January. Anyone know of the culprit? I'm located in Queens. Thanks!


Edit: I don't know what went wrong, but I restarted it by unplugging it and it's now working fine after bootup.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nycxandy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hrm, for some reason there is no picture when I'm viewing using HDMI. I get full audio, but instead of video, I get a blank white screen. The guide, info, settings, etc. menus are work though and show up on screen when selected. The picture is fine through S-Video. The thing is that it was working fine last night and I've never had a problem like this since I've had HDTV since January. Anyone know of the culprit? I'm located in Queens. Thanks!
> 
> 
> Edit: I don't know what went wrong, but I restarted it by unplugging it and it's now working fine after bootup.




Rebooting tends to fix a lot of random problems......


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Rebooting tends to fix a lot of random problems......



Or before rebooting I'd suggest unpluggind and replugging the HDMI cable. Handshake issues are pretty common, and it's possible that reinserting the cable could be all it takes.


----------



## marcos_p




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are you using an external drive? The only trick play issue that I'm aware of very specifically involves using an external drive, without one, there has been no trick play bug.
> 
> 
> If PIP works, then that should mean it's switching between the two tuners, so you can swap. However, one tuner not buffering sure would be an issue. I assume you've done a cold re-boot, right? Also, can you confirm this is the 8300HDC box?



Yes, the 8300HDC box.

"Trick Play" may be the wrong term. Here's what I meant.

if there were 2 channels that I wanted to watch at the same time, I would set one tuner on one channel, and the other tuner to the other channel. When I finished watching one channel, I would go to other tuner and rewind to watch the show on the other channel.

Point is, that since I cannot change tuners with new interface, I cannot do this "trick" anymore. I spoke to a CSR and he confirmed that you cannot change tuners anymore with the "swap" button on the remote, however the PIP works fine. I dont like this!!


BTW,

The reason I spoke to a CSR is because the DVR completely stopped buffering live-TV. I could not pausee or rewind.

Rebooting the box initially did not help. After TWC sent a "signal" to my STB, I had to reboot the box again and the problem cleared.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marcos_p* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ... you cannot change tuners anymore with the "swap" button on the remote, however the PIP works fine...
























Holy mother of morons!!!! Is this for real????


You are telling me that swapping to the other tuner is now bufferless???? Cheese and crackers. this is a major set back.











Was it Andy of Angel that also got this turd called Navigator? Can we have additional verification of this absurdity please?


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy mother of morons!!!! Is this for real????
> 
> 
> You are telling me that swapping to the other tuner is now bufferless???? Cheese and crackers. this is a major set back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was it Andy of Angel that also got this turd called Navigator? Can we have additional verification of this absurdity please?



yes it was me that has a 8300hdc with non funtioning dvr.


aint this new navigator just the best.

however it seems u might have to call a CSR every so often to fix the problem.

i'm looking foward to my first call.


----------



## marcos_p




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy mother of morons!!!! Is this for real????
> 
> 
> You are telling me that swapping to the other tuner is now bufferless???? Cheese and crackers. this is a major set back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was it Andy of Angel that also got this turd called Navigator? Can we have additional verification of this absurdity please?



Here's ANOTHER thing I cannot do anymore with the 8300HDC:

I used to be able to forward or rewind within a buffer, in 15 minute increments by hitting right-key on the remote when forwarding, or left-key when rewinding.

This is no longer possible.


Also, this software seems buggy.

Twice now, something that was being DVR'ed records fine for first 20 minutes, then just records a black screen. The channnel seems to freeze. I have only had this DVR 4 days and 2 recordings have gotten messed up.

I wish I had my old STB back.


----------



## AndyHDTV

Ok I just rebooted my 8300HDC and my dvr is back and operational but all my recording are gone, all my scheduled recordings are gone.

WTF, I'm gonna have to find time sometime this week and bring this piece of garbage navigator box back to 23rd and get my good ol passport back.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah, fiber all the way up to the front door of the house/apartment (or more accurately, to a box on the side of the house or inside the apartment), and Coax or Cat-5 inside the house.
> 
> 
> The router Verizon supplies (the ActionTec MI-424WR) takes either Coax or Cat-5 for the WAN connection, and you could get either. I don't know what the criteria are for choosing between Coax or Cat-5... could just be whatever the installer feels like putting in that day, or if you have unused Coax lines already running. I have Cat-5, but my Uncle has Coax.
> 
> 
> TV is supplied by two Coax lines to a standard Motorola QAM box. One Coax comes from the Fiber box and supplies the actual QAM signal. The other comes from the ActionTec router, and provides two-way data services - your EPG, On-Demand, Impulse PPV, Interactive applications, etc.



Thanks dude I feel like the little kid in the commercial learning about the QAMs.Let me ask you something, What is the difference between Cat-5 and Coax? I know Coax is the industries norm. Do you see a difference between your unc's house and yours? If I do change should I request the Cat?


There are 2 lines going to each box now. Interesting. I am assuming these 2 cables would run together at all times. For example, let me get this straight. VIOS agreement is signed. I decide to jump ship. My main phone line is behind the house. maybe they installed the fiber cables there. maybe not for now we will say YES. Right where I have the phone box a small little thing less than 24 square inches. They replace it with a bigger main router box or transferr box. We would have 2 lines heading upstairs for a DTV and Phone( I am assuing the Phone line would be hooked inot the QAM line because the phone is ditgital also.) He drill his hole and runs the 2 cables into the box but has a splitter for the phone. He splits bother lines from the outside of the house to bring INternet another phone and a DTV on the second floor. Towards the from of the House. Does he really use all the slipts or does he make an independent line for each item with 2 being for cable? Does this sound right to you?


Right now as it stands I would need 2 computers, 4 TV"s and 4 phones. That installation might cost more then my 1st 2 bills.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marcos_p* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just got the new Navigator box. So far I am not happy.
> 
> I can confirm that the "trick play" does not work anymore. I cannot swap between tuners anymore. The STB does not buffer the other tuner. I used this feature A LOT!! PIP still works, but only buffers the primary channel.
> 
> Also, when setting up recordings, I cannot specify record on channel 707, instead of channel 7.
> 
> The interface is definitely a little slower, which will take some getting used to.




We have PIP ?????














It just shows you how much I find a show to watch and I stick with it. I think I used it once and that was by mistake. I pressed the wrong buttom. I still can't see why this is such a major selling point for some people. Gamblers aside!!


Oh no that is unacceptable. the TV starts in just under four months, That 707 thing beter be fixed before they send us the update. I live for primetime TV. Especially the shows that are in HD.


Can I ask you Marcos, How did you get that box? Like I said earlier, last Monday to be exact. My box went bead and he refused to give me that box. Even though I asked for it. He talked it down and told me to wait for the updates.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nycxandy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hrm, for some reason there is no picture when I'm viewing using HDMI. I get full audio, but instead of video, I get a blank white screen. The guide, info, settings, etc. menus are work though and show up on screen when selected. The picture is fine through S-Video. The thing is that it was working fine last night and I've never had a problem like this since I've had HDTV since January. Anyone know of the culprit? I'm located in Queens. Thanks!
> 
> 
> Edit: I don't know what went wrong, but I restarted it by unplugging it and it's now working fine after bootup.



watch your turn on order. The cable box needs to turn on first. The is a good way to aviod HDCP warning. If the TV is on first I have seen it Blank or HDCP warnings happen on occassion. It you have the cable remote that controls five components just make sure you have it pointed at the cable box.

Unplugging is th easy bug fuixer also, it ikjs like swating a fly. But sometimes a bigger one comes back. My big fly was me losing my IP address. (end of on-demeand and a weekend to watch every show I had DVRed.)


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> We have PIP ?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just shows you how much I find a show to watch and I stick with it. I think I used it once and that was by mistake. I pressed the wrong buttom. I still can't see why this is such a major selling point for some people. Gamblers aside!!



I find PIP useful when watching live TV. That way when your primary TV show has a commercial, you can go to a news channel or somesuch and keep yourself entertained until the commercial is over. This is especially true during football (or insert whatever sport you like here) season.


I would really miss buffering of both tuners if it went away.


-barry


----------



## AndyHDTV

Hello Again ********,


1. I recently changed my SA8300HD (DVR) for the 8300HDC model to take advantage of the CallerID on TV function.

Unfortunately for me not only does that function not work but the new mystro navigator software that came along with the new box is horribly buggy and should have never saw the light of day.

It's sluggish while channel surfing, navigating the guide is just as slow & the DVR works when it wants to.

This is the same software that customers in Lincoin, Nebraska had to deal with in the beginning of the year (the worst version), and this software is supposed to be downloaded to all current boxes this fall.


I'm will try to get back my old passport DVR, but in case I can't how much longer will I and whoever got stuck with these boxes have to wait till TWC pushes upgraded software into the 8300HDC?


2. I was told that along with S.I. eliminating their standard analog channels, the Western Queens division did so as well a couple of months ago. I was also told that next on the list in this order to eliminating their standard analog channels is Southeast Queens, Brooklyn, Eastern Queens, Northern Manhattan & then Lastly Southern Manhattan.


Is this true & is their a timetable for this?


3. Cablevision serving the Bronx & Brooklyn has 40 HD channels, I have 23. This is not sitting well with me.

As I mentioned before DirecTV will be launching roughly 21 brand new national HD Networks next month, plus even more that TW doesn't even carry.


Is TWCNYC going to just sit back and add nothing?


When October comes the MLB playoffs will be on TBS-HD (parent company of TW), will this be added?


When October comes the NHL Season starts and games in HD on Versus-HD (which TWC has a contract for), will this be added?


The NHL teams New Jersey Devils & New York Islanders games are in HD on FSN NY-HD, which S.I. already has, will this be added to the rest of the city?


thank you for reading this long email, looking forward to a response to my questions, Andy


----------



## xolan99

I just saw a commercial for HD movies on demand on one of the on demand channels. any idea when this service will actually launch?


----------



## holl_ands




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Actually, I recall some posts by people in areas where SDV is deployed, and the SDV channels that they are getting are NOT HD. Apparently, they are little-watched SD channels.
> 
> 
> From what I recall, SDV does not make sense on any frequently-watched channel, as it requires a direct connection to each box that is watching it, which semi-defeats the purpose.
> 
> 
> Figure that just about any HD channel that gets added will be at least semi-frequently watched (if not very frequently-watched).
> 
> 
> Scott



If and SDV program is already playing on a local neighborhood node, additional watchers

simply "join the program now in progress"....it's only one-on-one for OnDemand programs.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xolan99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just saw a commercial for HD movies on demand on one of the on demand channels. any idea when this service will actually launch?



HD OnDemand is not expected in NYC for a while, but other TWC divisions across the country might offer HD OnDemand.


----------



## marcos_p




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can I ask you Marcos, How did you get that box? Like I said earlier, last Monday to be exact. My box went bead and he refused to give me that box. Even though I asked for it. He talked it down and told me to wait for the updates.



I went to the TWC office in the Queens Center Mall, with my malfunctioning 8300HD. THey gave me the 8300HDC. BTW, while waiting on line at TWC, a lot of people were given this new HDC box.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marcos_p* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I went to the TWC office in the Queens Center Mall, with my malfunctioning 8300HD. THey gave me the 8300HDC. BTW, while waiting on line at TWC, a lot of people were given this new HDC box.




Igot the new box at 23st. As far as i know all they were giving out was the 8300HDC. I dont think they have the 8300HD any more. I may be wrong time will tell


----------



## seamus21514

Hi everybody. I'm in SI. Has anybody hear the rumors that Channel 11 news is going HD soon?


----------



## bak_phy

I'm moving from one apartment to another inside the same building. Would it be beneficial to just cancel my TWC service and then have them start over in the new place or should I tell them that I'm moving?


----------



## Ozkar

Can anyone help me with this?


What kind of Cable TV system does Time Warner Cable use in New York City?


STD, HRC, or IRC?


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seamus21514* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi everybody. I'm in SI. Has anybody hear the rumors that Channel 11 news is going HD soon?



i haven't heard anything about it.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ozkar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> STD, HRC, or IRC?



Don't even know what these stand for?


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bak_phy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm moving from one apartment to another inside the same building. Would it be beneficial to just cancel my TWC service and then have them start over in the new place or should I tell them that I'm moving?



if your new apartment has wiring already inside you probably could just hook up the box and you should be alright.


but why complicate matters, tell them your moving.


----------



## Ozkar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Don't even know what these stand for?



Are you asking me? If so, no I don't know. My guess is that STD stands for "Standard".


----------



## bak_phy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> if your new apartment has wiring already inside you probably could just hook up the box and you should be alright.
> 
> 
> but why complicate matters, tell them your moving.



I figured that maybe there is a "new" customer rebate or something like that.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bak_phy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I figured that maybe there is a "new" customer rebate or something like that.



yeah i think their is.


I remember seeing the comercial for Digital Phone & Road Runner for 29.95 for 12 months.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marcos_p* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here's ANOTHER thing I cannot do anymore with the 8300HDC:
> 
> I used to be able to forward or rewind within a buffer, in 15 minute increments by hitting right-key on the remote when forwarding, or left-key when rewinding.
> 
> This is no longer possible.
> 
> 
> Also, this software seems buggy.
> 
> Twice now, something that was being DVR'ed records fine for first 20 minutes, then just records a black screen. The channnel seems to freeze. I have only had this DVR 4 days and 2 recordings have gotten messed up.
> 
> I wish I had my old STB back.



I wonder if both of these effects that you're seeing with navigator (no buffering on the other tuner, no 15 minute notch forward/backward) are related to Navigator being built upon the SARA operating system. Both of these features might be part of the Passport OS....


----------



## klflote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marcos_p* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, the 8300HDC box.
> 
> 
> BTW,
> 
> The reason I spoke to a CSR is because the DVR completely stopped buffering live-TV. I could not pausee or rewind.
> 
> Rebooting the box initially did not help. After TWC sent a "signal" to my STB, I had to reboot the box again and the problem cleared.



I have a newly-installed 8300HDC that has the same problem; so I guess a 4th call to TWC after I installed it on Saturday is in order. In addition to not pausing live TV, I am not able to record anything; everything says there is a scheduling conflict (even if I try to record something in progress, when the unit clearly isn't recording anything else). Did you (or anyone else) have that symptom?


Also, what about series recording on this box? When I schedule a series, it finds all instances of that on all channels at all times. There doesn't appear to be an option to record only from a particular channel at a particular time. The answers-on-demand channel shows how to do that, but my record series option screen allows me to change only the # of recordings, start/stop time of the recording, and all vs. first run episodes. But of course I want all reruns only at a specific time/channel. I never had the old TWC PVR (I had a ReplayTV for years, which I grudgingly gave up to go HD); is it the case that the older PVRs had that capability and the 8300HDC doesn't?


----------



## marcos_p




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *klflote* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a newly-installed 8300HDC that has the same problem; so I guess a 4th call to TWC after I installed it on Saturday is in order. In addition to not pausing live TV, I am not able to record anything; everything says there is a scheduling conflict (even if I try to record something in progress, when the unit clearly isn't recording anything else). Did you (or anyone else) have that symptom?
> 
> 
> Also, what about series recording on this box? When I schedule a series, it finds all instances of that on all channels at all times. There doesn't appear to be an option to record only from a particular channel at a particular time. The answers-on-demand channel shows how to do that, but my record series option screen allows me to change only the # of recordings, start/stop time of the recording, and all vs. first run episodes. But of course I want all reruns only at a specific time/channel. I never had the old TWC PVR (I had a ReplayTV for years, which I grudgingly gave up to go HD); is it the case that the older PVRs had that capability and the 8300HDC doesn't?



WOW. And I thought I had a few good reason to hate the 8300HDC.

I really think this new operating system was not ready to be deployed.

At one point, my 8300HDC stopped buffering, so i could not pause/rewind. I had to do a hard reboot. I have not had any problems (yet) scheduling a series, but you're right that now you cannot specify to record from the HD channel only. I was able to do this in the past.


----------



## mikeM1

UN-watchable with the freeze-ups and digitizing on my screen, from the 8th inning on...forcing me to go to the SD version. I tried all the usual "solutions", changing channels, etc..NOTHING is fixing the problem.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> UN-watchable with the freeze-ups and digitizing on my screen, from the 8th inning on...forcing me to go to the SD version. I tried all the usual "solutions", changing channels, etc..NOTHING is fixing the problem.




Just watched my recording.


Lots of problems in the 8th inning (cleared up for the 9th though).


Don't know if it was TWC or YESHD....


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just watched my recording.
> 
> 
> Lots of problems in the 8th inning (cleared up for the 9th though).
> 
> 
> Don't know if it was TWC or YESHD....



I forgot to record it this afternoon but I just watched it on the YES ENCORE.

No problems with the picture, maybe a little crazy around the 5th inning but overall PQ was ok.


I did have a little static coming out of my rear channels every now and then.


That ENCORE is a great thing, especially when you're able to keep your head in the sand during the day.


----------



## Berk32

is ESPN2HD working for anyone right now? (Giants game was a late addition to the schedule...)


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> is ESPN2HD working for anyone right now? (Giants game was a late addition to the schedule...)



nope, it's black


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> nope, it's black



grrrr... do i even bother calling?


probably not even worth it... the ABs i care about will be on ESPNHD anyways.


----------



## mikeM1

it's not working here *either*....inexplicable, inexcusable, and infuriating. just a blank grey screen.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> is ESPN2HD working for anyone right now? (Giants game was a late addition to the schedule...)



Can't help you there I'm watching the Thurman Munson funeral day game on Yankees Classic. Singleton just homered off of Guidry. What a special night.







I can't believe it's been almost three decades already. It feels like it was last year.


By the way, it's not HD.







Pretty funny graphics, lack of cameras, and this was a network broadcast. Makes you really appreciate how far the coverage of a sporting event has come.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can't help you there I'm watching the Thurman Munson funeral day game on Yankees Classic. Singleton just homered off of Guidry. What a special night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe it's been almost three decades already. It feels like it was last year.
> 
> 
> By the way, it's not HD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty funny graphics, lack of cameras, and this was a network broadcast. Makes you really appreciate how far the coverage of a sporting event has come.




I'm recording that



Just got off the phone with customer service (I called just for the hell of it).


The guy was actually helpful (somewhat) - once i convinced him that I didn't need to restart my box.


There was some "planned" outage for some work that involved turning off the channel for a few hours - accoriding to him... whatever that means...


At least he didn't try and give me some "blackout rules" crap.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm recording that.










Ok so I won't tell you what happens


----------



## AndyHDTV

Thank you for your note.


"Just so you know, Caller ID is not yet available in any TWC / NYC neighborhood. It is unfortunate that for some reason, you were under the impression that you'd have Caller ID with a new box. Additionally, all new HD boxes have the Mystro software you reference and as you probably know, it is up to the manufacturers to upgrade it."


"As to the other questions and information you seek to confirm, either the information is not available here at the moment, or the answers are proprietary and I am not at liberty to discuss them at this time. As you know from our past correspondence, it is our policy to let customers and media know as soon as possible when new programming, services or developments arise."


----------



## AndyHDTV

Actually, what led to me to believe that the "Caller ID On TV" function was active was the video demonstrating it on channel 100 (Answers OnDemand). Under a tab labeled "Caller ID".

As well as the option to turn "Caller ID On TV" on & off in mystro's navigator software settings.

These obviously shouldn't be there if Caller ID On TV is not active as it is misleading.


The two Manufactures of the new Boxes are Samsung and Scientific Atlanta, both who are not responsible for the software just the hardware. MDN & ODN (which is giving me problems) is 100% made by TWC and updates come from them and each division sends updates when they see fit.


As for my other questions, I'm disappointed that not one of the questions dealing with more HD had any details behind it, given that we are one month away from an explosion of HD content.


With all the Customers running out purchasing expensive HD sets & renting new HD Boxes from TWC that are glitchy. It will hard to find a happy customer. I will be keeping my eyes open in October to see if by any miracle any HD channel pops up.


again thank you for your time, hope to hear some good news soon.

Andy


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm recording that
> 
> 
> 
> Just got off the phone with customer service (I called just for the hell of it).
> 
> 
> The guy was actually helpful (somewhat) - once i convinced him that I didn't need to restart my box.
> 
> 
> There was some "planned" outage for some work that involved turning off the channel for a few hours - accoriding to him... whatever that means...
> 
> 
> At least he didn't try and give me some "blackout rules" crap.



"A few hours"??.....it's STILL out, as of 8:25AM, TUE!! INEXCUSABLE!


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Caller ID is not yet available in any TWC / NYC neighborhood. It is unfortunate that for some reason, you were under the impression that you'd have Caller ID with a new box.



Sorry to hear that... especially since _I posted_ that incorrect information about a month ago.


I was informed by the TW CSR when I added the phone service that the new box would be needed to display caller ID on my display. At that time I wasn't interested in losing my recordings and experimenting with the new systemNavigator / Mystro/ Turd whatever they want to call it.


I've had the TW phone service for about a month now and it's a lot cheaper than my Verizon service (and I'm not talking about the free two months) and I get morelong distance, unlimited, yadda yadda


I've had Verizon since day 1 and now they are trying every scummy way to get me back as a customer. I don't know if I want to deal with these types when FIOS TV comes out. This reminds me of when MCI played the same style of hardball screwing over customers that tried to switch.


I told Verizon I left them because they don't offer HD yet. Hopefully my drop of water in their ocean will amount to some type of pressure. Regardless of whether I'd go to FIOS TV when that day comes, the bottom line is that we all need some more options. That is the key.


The one positive thing I have to say about TW is that they are fighting the battle with Verizon for me.


----------



## eljeffreynyc

I have the new samsung hd box and was wondering if there is a way to jump to a channel and see whats on from the info button. Before with my old SA hd box i was able to press the info button twice and enter a channel number and see whats on without changing the channel. With this new software on the samsung it doesnt let me do that. It always changes the channel for some reason.


----------



## Goatweed

I'm not looking forward to this new software. My 8300HD has been essentially trouble free for a few years now, why can't they just get it right before they roll it out?


----------



## rgrossman

To save them money, of course. They get us to do the testing for free. In fact, we have to pay to do it.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok I just rebooted my 8300HDC and my dvr is back and operational but all my recording are gone, all my scheduled recordings are gone.
> 
> WTF, I'm gonna have to find time sometime this week and bring this piece of garbage navigator box back to 23rd and get my good ol passport back.



Uh, theoretically they COULD give you a "reconditioned" 8300HD box (which still runs passport in NYC), that doesn't violate any FCC "order." Whether they WILL is another story.


It sure is sounding like Navigator is more cocked up then even the folks who already have it are reporting. It sure SOUNDS like it has a bunch of issues we seem to be hearing for the first time... and I'd doubt the box hardware has anything to do with it...but one never knows.


----------



## broadwayblue

Some more info about the transition to digital. TWC informed me that they will be terminating service to customers who have analog boxes in September. This is not for all customers with analog boxes, but starting with those in certain areas. A 70 unit coop on 63rd street is one such building where this will happen. I'm not sure if it's the whole block, selected buildings in this area, or just this particular building...but I'm told they are in the process of phasing out the analog boxes. Customers have been sent letters stating that they must swap our their box for a digital one prior to September or they will no longer receive cable service.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Some more info about the transition to digital. TWC informed me that they will be terminating service to customers who have analog boxes in September. This is not for all customers with analog boxes, but starting with those in certain areas. A 70 unit coop on 63rd street is one such building where this will happen. I'm not sure if it's the whole block, selected buildings in this area, or just this particular building...but I'm told they are in the process of phasing out the analog boxes. Customers have been sent letters stating that they must swap our their box for a digital one prior to September or they will no longer receive cable service.



Is this West or east??


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is this West or east??



Sorry, East. But he told me that they would be doing one area at a time...so I'm not sure whether they will go block by block in an orderly progression, or skip around. I'll try and get more info. Sounds like good news though.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sorry, East. But he told me that they would be doing one area at a time...so I'm not sure whether they will go block by block in an orderly progression, or skip around. I'll try and get more info. Sounds like good news though.



Next time u ask, ask about this:


next in this order to start eliminating their standard analog channels is Southeast Queens, Brooklyn, Eastern Queens, Northern Manhattan & then Lastly Southern Manhattan.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Some more info about the transition to digital. TWC informed me that they will be terminating service to customers who have analog boxes in September. This is not for all customers with analog boxes, but starting with those in certain areas. A 70 unit coop on 63rd street is one such building where this will happen. I'm not sure if it's the whole block, selected buildings in this area, or just this particular building...but I'm told they are in the process of phasing out the analog boxes. Customers have been sent letters stating that they must swap our their box for a digital one prior to September or they will no longer receive cable service.



While this is good news that they have at least started this, I can't help but recall 5+ years ago when I was helping my mother, who had just signed up for HBO, to get all the various HBO channels, and what the CSR told me. I KNEW they had an analog box and needed a digital one, but they did say they were "looking" to transition everyone to the digital boxes. Sure seems like they "forgot" that notion for many, many years and are only now reviving a campaign they said they had to do 5-6 years ago.


Of course, as we know, it means squat until the entire island is rid of analog boxes. Or maybe they will do north and south separate so one area can get a lot more HD while the other waits for another three years!


----------



## ob3

Is anyone else having issues in Staten Island this AM ??

My wife jsut called to tell me that the cable is out, we are on the north shore.

'Your cable is currently disconnected'


and yes, I am up to date on my bill, paied ontime every month


thanks


----------



## Goatweed

when I left the house this morning (south shore) my wife & son were watching Noggin so the TV seemed ok - and while I don't leave my PC on, the lights were flashing normally on my modem & router.


However, when I sent an email to my account at home from work, it got bounced back as undeliverable with no explanation - maybe something is up?


----------



## neneloco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ob3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is anyone else having issues in Staten Island this AM ??
> 
> My wife jsut called to tell me that the cable is out, we are on the north shore.
> 
> 'Your cable is currently disconnected'
> 
> 
> and yes, I am up to date on my bill, paied ontime every month
> 
> 
> thanks



Staten Island had intermittent problems thourought the entire borough this morning.


I actually went to TWC on Richmond Road to bring back a box and heard people complaining about it.


Also, Staten Island TWC on Richmond has new Samsung NON DVR Hd box. When I asked for the HD DVR, I was told they did not have it.


I did pick up the new SA8300HDC box.


so far so good on Mystro.


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ob3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is anyone else having issues in Staten Island this AM ??
> 
> My wife jsut called to tell me that the cable is out, we are on the north shore.
> 
> 'Your cable is currently disconnected'
> 
> 
> and yes, I am up to date on my bill, paied ontime every month
> 
> 
> thanks



I woke up this morning and my box was showing "Please call your operator" on the front-panel display, and the box wouldn't come out of standby.


Rebooted, and all was well.


----------



## flipdon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, most likely. Once FiOS TV is available, it will be available anywhere in the city with a FiOS hookup.



I was at a cousin's place in Bridgewater, NJ who just got FiOS installed. He had internet and FiOS TV up and running. I didn't have much time to play with it, but I was quite jealous of FoodTV HD.


Unfortunately, internet speed tests were only showing a 4.6Mbps down, 2.0 Mbps upload. Should speeds really be that bad?


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flipdon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was at a cousin's place in Bridgewater, NJ who just got FiOS installed. He had internet and FiOS TV up and running. I didn't have much time to play with it, but I was quite jealous of FoodTV HD.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, internet speed tests were only showing a 4.6Mbps down, 2.0 Mbps upload. Should speeds really be that bad?



Verizon does offer a 5Mbps/2Mbps budget FiOS Internet plan; that's probably what your cousin has.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Igot the new box at 23st. As far as i know all they were giving out was the 8300HDC. I dont think they have the 8300HD any more. I may be wrong time will tell



But was your box loaded with the navigator?


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I find PIP useful when watching live TV. That way when your primary TV show has a commercial, you can go to a news channel or somesuch and keep yourself entertained until the commercial is over. This is especially true during football (or insert whatever sport you like here) season.
> 
> 
> I would really miss buffering of both tuners if it went away.
> 
> 
> -barry



Come on Comercials aren't that bad. Some are actually very entertaining. Unless you are watching late at night that is when all the crap commercials air. I know all sports fanatics use it, but even then as a sports person myself I leave the game on that I am watching. In this day and age I find this feature to be the least important but I still see people saying no to a TV because of the lack of PIP. Having PIP on the cable boxes have given extra sales to those TV companies that ommited it.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...I find this feature to be the least important but I still see people saying no to a TV because of the lack of PIP. Having PIP on the cable boxes have given extra sales to those TV companies that ommited it.










Not understanding your point...but that's ok










PIP in a cable box and PIP in the TV are two different animals.


The cable box gives the viewer the ability to utilize one input with two buffered tuners.


This allows for an efficient viewing experience-- banging back and forth at will eliminating any waste whether it's commercials or any other filler.


The PIP in the TV can only function with two inputs-- two signals going into the TV. An example-- If you have an OTA antenna hooked into one input and have the cable in another, then you can use the TV PIP with those two signals and also use the STB at the same time giving even more options. I used to play with all of them but now I rarely use the TV's PIP.


I would be furious to not have PIP in the STBAND more so if both tuners were not buffered.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello Again ********,
> 
> 
> 1. I recently changed my SA8300HD (DVR) for the 8300HDC model to take advantage of the CallerID on TV function.
> 
> Unfortunately for me not only does that function not work but the new mystro navigator software that came along with the new box is horribly buggy and should have never saw the light of day.
> 
> It's sluggish while channel surfing, navigating the guide is just as slow & the DVR works when it wants to.
> 
> This is the same software that customers in Lincoin, Nebraska had to deal with in the beginning of the year (the worst version), and this software is supposed to be downloaded to all current boxes this fall.
> 
> 
> I'm will try to get back my old passport DVR, but in case I can't how much longer will I and whoever got stuck with these boxes have to wait till TWC pushes upgraded software into the 8300HDC?
> 
> 
> 2. I was told that along with S.I. eliminating their standard analog channels, the Western Queens division did so as well a couple of months ago. I was also told that next on the list in this order to eliminating their standard analog channels is Southeast Queens, Brooklyn, Eastern Queens, Northern Manhattan & then Lastly Southern Manhattan.
> 
> 
> Is this true & is their a timetable for this?
> 
> 
> 3. Cablevision serving the Bronx & Brooklyn has 40 HD channels, I have 23. This is not sitting well with me.
> 
> As I mentioned before DirecTV will be launching roughly 21 brand new national HD Networks next month, plus even more that TW doesn't even carry.
> 
> 
> Is TWCNYC going to just sit back and add nothing?
> 
> 
> When October comes the MLB playoffs will be on TBS-HD (parent company of TW), will this be added?
> 
> 
> When October comes the NHL Season starts and games in HD on Versus-HD (which TWC has a contract for), will this be added?
> 
> 
> The NHL teams New Jersey Devils & New York Islanders games are in HD on FSN NY-HD, which S.I. already has, will this be added to the rest of the city?
> 
> 
> thank you for reading this long email, looking forward to a response to my questions, Andy



Hey Andy, I am shocked you are usually on top of these things. You should never have jump on the chance to upgrade to an unproven system. We have been chatting here for at least the past ten pages how the new 8300 boxes installed with Navigator are POOR at best. I know you wanted to get the add-ons for youir phone service but you should have known that you still might have problems. Tpo answer youer question, in Nebraska they aren't complaining as much so I would think give it a week or 2 before you get the first update. HGopefully when they send us the update they skip 1-5 and get to the working version. That is #1.


#2) Rumors and speculation of the shut down has been widespread. Plus the good folks at AVS are on the ball with this one. The list you have is accurate. The sooner they do it the better. However, as for a time table. That all depends how many true analog cable TV viewers TWC has left. It is up to the CSR's to convince all those stallwarts to get DTV at a great price.


#3) Cableviosion has VOOM which adds 15 HD channels. The VOOM company is part of Cablevision Corp but a ugly step brother part that Cablevision finally took a part of so they can complete with SAT. Echostar or echo whatever the SAT comp name is, also has been using VOOM. Each channel caters to a certain part of the viewing audience, plus it is 15 24/7 HD programing. As for TW getting it. I would have to say, YES. IMO TWC just like the other companies are planning for over 100 channels of HD service and VOOM goes a long way in bridging that gap. Right now there is just about another 5 maye 10 that are available that we don't have. Voom would be the right move especially right now with FIOS knocking on their door.


You are looking to far in the future. October, HA














TWC is making changes now. But they really need all of ous to have Navigator installed in our houses and the analog feed to be gone. Then and only then, in theory the flood gates can open for us HD lovers. IMO the first priority would be to get all the sport channels up and running, then unite the NYC cable system, in other workds what ever SI has the rest of the city will have. Third move would be to add What ever SD channels that have a sister HD channel, last would be to add VOOM, because despite the increase of 15 channels, it would add money to a competitor, Cablevision. Do you shake hands with one beast to try to kill a pending beast?


I hope this helps you Andy. But again. WHY, WHY oh WHY did you give up your box? Hopefully, by fall they mean before the TV season starts or you will have a tough time during premiere week.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not understanding your point...but that's ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PIP in a cable box and PIP in the TV are two different animals.
> 
> 
> The cable box gives the viewer the ability to utilize one input with two buffered tuners.
> 
> 
> This allows for an efficient viewing experience-- banging back and forth at will eliminating any waste whether it's commercials or any other filler.
> 
> 
> The PIP in the TV can only function with two inputs-- two signals going into the TV. An example-- If you have an OTA antenna hooked into one input and have the cable in another, then you can use the TV PIP with those two signals and also use the STB at the same time giving even more options. I used to use to play with all of them but now I rarely use the TV's PIP.
> 
> 
> I would be furious to not have PIP in the STBAND more so if both tuners were not buffered.



My point sorry if I was not wordy enough, HA HA. Is that I have seen people walk away from buying a TV because it didn't have PIP. That blows me away. Especially in this day and age when the STB have it. But even then I don't see it as a walk away point. Hey everyone has their own preference.


----------



## ANGEL 35











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> But was your box loaded with the navigator?



YES.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I would be furious to not have PIP in the STBAND more so if both tuners were not buffered.



There were several reports about buffering on 8300HDC's w/Navigator being mostly non-functional; scary stuff that!


Then again, one person claimed a friend swapped out the drive on a 8300HDC/Navigator and it functioned fine after the drive swap.


FYI, I believe Mystro was the code name for Navigator... at this point there doesn't seem to be any real reason to refer to it by it's code name, it's in production in more places that the early tests.


----------



## klflote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> FYI, I believe Mystro was the code name for Navigator... at this point there doesn't seem to be any real reason to refer to it by it's code name, it's in production in more places that the early tests.



Though when my HDC box boots, it displays "Mystro" during the entire time. Which to me implies either that that's the name, or that the software on my one-week-old box is out-of-date. Someone please tell me it's the second case  [but wouldn't it have done an upgrade when it connected to the network?]


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *klflote* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Though when my HDC box boots, it displays "Mystro" during the entire time. Which to me implies either that that's the name, or that the software on my one-week-old box is out-of-date. Someone please tell me it's the second case  [but wouldn't it have done an upgrade when it connected to the network?]



On the box it self it says ocap. What does this mean??











Any one ???


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *klflote* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Though when my HDC box boots, it displays "Mystro" during the entire time. Which to me implies either that that's the name, or that the software on my one-week-old box is out-of-date. Someone please tell me it's the second case  [but wouldn't it have done an upgrade when it connected to the network?]



Boy, that REALLY solidifies my feeling they are deploying alpha software in production! And that their programming practices AND management of said function are strictly amateur. Or actually worse (what's below "amateur?"); no shareware software author I know would EVER, EVER do something like this. And with any of the commercial software vendors I've had relationships with, people would get fired for doing something like this.


PS: how about "completely inept?"


----------



## CynKennard

The time displayed on my SA 8300HD and my Pace STBs is running about two minutes slow. This started a day or two ago. The problem is that the beginning of recordings are missed unless I start them early. I have rebooted the Pace box but the time comes back up the same.


I called customer service and they sent some signal. It made no difference. She said there was nothing further that could be done as the time is set by satellite.


This is weird! How could the time be off unless they are sending it out this way?Otherwise, recording and playback and the program guide are normal.


Cynthia


----------



## DanGords

I have the Scientific Atlanta box and a Samsung plasma. It's always worked fine but today most of my channels don't work - I'm just seeing a solid grey screen.


A few HD channels work right now - YES, ESPN, Discovery, Cinemax, etc. None of the networks (702 CBS, 704 NBC, 705 Fox, 707 ABC) have worked all day. 703 (TNT) has worked intermittently.


On some channels, when I access them either directly or from the Guide, a status bar shows up at the bottom showing how far along the program is (for example, at the 1:13 mark of a 1:00 - 1:30 program). On other channels this does not appear.


Sometimes when I try to select a program from the Guide, I get the DVR option screen of view/record, etc.


A couple times my box has rebooted itself, and other times I've hit a command and it has switched over to channel 01.


None of my SD channels work. I just see the grey screen on all of them except the OnDemand channels, which will display the list of programs but when I select one, just shows me a status bar showing that it is at the 59 minute mark of a 1:00 hour long program.


The automated system and the tech on the phone were predictably helpless and want to send a tech after having me reboot the box and unplug it so they could refresh the signal.


This forum's never let me down before. Let me know what you suggest!


Thanks in advance,

Dan


----------



## gtsgts

Hello, my fellow New Yorkers. I'm a Time Warner cable Brooklyn, New York subscriber. I have the Scientific Atlanta Explorer 8300HD DVR. I believe the box I have software is Passport. Here I took a photo--> img510.imageshack.us/my.php?image=59996124bo7.jpg I want to buy western digital My DVR Expander to add more storage space to my dvr. It's compatible with Scientific Atlanta 8300 series DVRs. It would be connected via the eSATA port. Is the eSATA port active on the 8300HD DVR that time warner provides, or did time warner cable disable the port? Also how much space are you suppose to have? I can have 6-8 hours of HD program recorded, and maybe 2 hours of SD program recorded, and it will start deleting things on it's own. Is that normal, or should I get a new box? Any help would be deeply appreciated.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gtsgts* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello, my fellow New Yorkers. I'm a Time Warner cable Brooklyn, New York subscriber. I have the Scientific Atlanta Explorer 8300HD DVR. I believe the box I have software is Passport. Here I took a photo--> img510.imageshack.us/my.php?image=59996124bo7.jpg I want to buy western digital My DVR Expander to add more storage space to my dvr. It's compatible with Scientific Atlanta 8300 series DVRs. It would be connected via the eSATA port. Is the eSATA port active on the 8300HD DVR that time warner provides, or did time warner cable disable the port? Also how much space are you suppose to have? I can have 6-8 hours of HD program recorded, and maybe 2 hours of SD program recorded, and it will start deleting things on it's own. Is that normal, or should I get a new box? Any help would be deeply appreciated.



Yes, the eSATA port is active. I honestly can't remember how many hours you should get from the 8300HD as I've been running my external eSATA drive (Azio enclosure with Seagate 400gb drive) for quite a while. I get about 40 hours of HD storage now.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gtsgts* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello, my fellow New Yorkers. I'm a Time Warner cable Brooklyn, New York subscriber. I have the Scientific Atlanta Explorer 8300HD DVR. I believe the box I have software is Passport. Here I took a photo--> img510.imageshack.us/my.php?image=59996124bo7.jpg I want to buy western digital My DVR Expander to add more storage space to my dvr. It's compatible with Scientific Atlanta 8300 series DVRs. It would be connected via the eSATA port. Is the eSATA port active on the 8300HD DVR that time warner provides, or did time warner cable disable the port? Also how much space are you suppose to have? I can have 6-8 hours of HD program recorded, and maybe 2 hours of SD program recorded, and it will start deleting things on it's own. Is that normal, or should I get a new box? Any help would be deeply appreciated.



You are supposed to get about 20 hours of HD.


----------



## marcos_p




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DanGords* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> On some channels, when I access them either directly or from the Guide, a status bar shows up at the bottom showing how far along the program is (for example, at the 1:13 mark of a 1:00 - 1:30 program). On other channels this does not appear.



Since getting the Nagivator/Mystro 8300HDC box, none fo the channel guides show the hour:minute mark anymore.

So, if I recorded a 2 hour show, and want to proceed to the 1:13 mark, I have to guesstimate, by looking at the scroll/progress bar, without any hh:mm demarcation.


I sent an email to TWC complaining about the vairous "features" that are no unavailable with the 8300HDC box. Their reply was basically, that I was sh-t out of luck.


----------



## nuttyinnyc

Hey guys TWC isn't going out without a fight. Which I expected but didn't expect them to throw a punch right at Verizon. Very humorous. They have launched a commercial, probably more then one but right now it is all I have seen and yes I do watch commercials sometimes. They have a guy eating FIBER and the door bell rings. It is a guy selling FIOS and showing the light streams that the FIOS technician shows the little boy. But the Guy tells him that TWC has been running on Finer optic cables for the past 10 years. Then the guy looks sick and the guy tells him he needs some fiber in his diet and offers his FIBER cereal.


Not a bad counter commercial to the upcoming FIOS invasion. Commercials like this can and proabably will lead to a price war. That means that 10% discount will just be the beginning. Despite a lot of people's willingness to leave TWC once FIOS is up and running it will come down to price once the promotion period is over. IMO There is no way Verizon can keep the prices they have now and stay in the competition.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CynKennard* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The time displayed on my SA 8300HD and my Pace STBs is running about two minutes slow. This started a day or two ago. The problem is that the beginning of recordings are missed unless I start them early. I have rebooted the Pace box but the time comes back up the same.
> 
> 
> I called customer service and they sent some signal. It made no difference. She said there was nothing further that could be done as the time is set by satellite.
> 
> 
> This is weird! How could the time be off unless they are sending it out this way?Otherwise, recording and playback and the program guide are normal.
> 
> 
> Cynthia



That Cynthia is a serious problem that needs fixing before the season starts in 3 weeks. I don't know what you have set up so let me ask you a few questions first. That CSR was wrong to dismiss your problem that fast. Fast advice is to call them again but be strong and angry,







ask for a supervisor and complain about that SAT answer. This is a real problem that should be addressed and not pushed aside like some X-file.









All the boxes are running slow,







I know you have tried all the basic reboots. but maybe you can try something unconvetional while you are on hold waiting for a supervisor. You have three boxes, I am assuming.

#1 try disconnecting the cable from the main cable before it splits off. if possible. leave it off for a few min.

if that doesn't work,









#2 disconnect the all the boxes again but only connect the SA 8300, let it reboot and see what happens.


If you are asking yourself why would I think this would work. well to be honest I did have this probelm with the old analog boxes but it wasn't until I eleminated the SIGNAL did the time catch up or reset. Just losing the power wasn't enough. Hey if this works I am a genius,







if it doesn't it keeps you busy while you hold for a supercvisor.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marcos_p* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Since getting the Nagivator/Mystro 8300HDC box, none fo the channel guides show the hour:minute mark anymore.
> 
> So, if I recorded a 2 hour show, and want to proceed to the 1:13 mark, I have to guesstimate, by looking at the scroll/progress bar, without any hh:mm demarcation.
> 
> 
> I sent an email to TWC complaining about the vairous "features" that are no unavailable with the 8300HDC box. Their reply was basically, that I was sh-t out of luck.



Marcos, you are [email protected]#$ out of luck. That really sucks to be honest but there might be light at the end of the tumnnel. It might not be bright but it is a slim hope that I can give you. Where did you get your box from? I know you said it before but I do not remember. But here is your light. My friend just upgraded to the HD DVR he went to the Atlantic Ave office and to his supprise he was given the 8300hd box with passport echo. Not the Navigator that you have given some very positive














raves about. Maybe they are holding the new ones there just for new customers or maybe a few boxes were missed and not upgraded. Just trying to throw out an option for you.


Another idea is to disconnect your box and take a good drive around the 'hood. There is always a chance you find a TWC technician and you might be able to plead your case for a box with passport.


Good luck to you,

However I am thankful to that technician that came to my house and made sure I didn't get or want a new 8300hdc. If he is a AVS member, TY.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gtsgts* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello, my fellow New Yorkers. I'm a Time Warner cable Brooklyn, New York subscriber. I have the Scientific Atlanta Explorer 8300HD DVR. I believe the box I have software is Passport. Here I took a photo--> img510.imageshack.us/my.php?image=59996124bo7.jpg I want to buy western digital My DVR Expander to add more storage space to my dvr. It's compatible with Scientific Atlanta 8300 series DVRs. It would be connected via the eSATA port. Is the eSATA port active on the 8300HD DVR that time warner provides, or did time warner cable disable the port? Also how much space are you suppose to have? I can have 6-8 hours of HD program recorded, and maybe 2 hours of SD program recorded, and it will start deleting things on it's own. Is that normal, or should I get a new box? Any help would be deeply appreciated.



That sounds like a defective 8300 box. If you are only getting to record 6-8 hrs of HD before erase, like Berk said you should be able to record 20 hrs of HD. Forget about SD you can record 90 hrs if it is SD alone. At 13 hrs of HD recordings you should be getting the warnings "about a week left" on the bottom show on your list. At 15 hrs it would show "about a 2 days left", At 17 "about a day left, meaning watch it or lose it. But remember it takes in account what is scheduled to be recorded also so be carefull when you get a properly working one.


----------



## gtsgts

Ok thank you guys. I'm going return the box I have, and get a new one.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey guys TWC isn't going out without a fight. Which I expected but didn't expect them to throw a punch right at Verizon. Very humorous. They have launched a commercial, probably more then one but right now it is all I have seen and yes I do watch commercials sometimes. They have a guy eating FIBER and the door bell rings. It is a guy selling FIOS and showing the light streams that the FIOS technician shows the little boy. But the Guy tells him that TWC has been running on Finer optic cables for the past 10 years. Then the guy looks sick and the guy tells him he needs some fiber in his diet and offers his FIBER cereal.
> 
> 
> Not a bad counter commercial to the upcoming FIOS invasion. Commercials like this can and proabably will lead to a price war. That means that 10% discount will just be the beginning. Despite a lot of people's willingness to leave TWC once FIOS is up and running it will come down to price once the promotion period is over. IMO There is no way Verizon can keep the prices they have now and stay in the competition.



I actually like the Cablevision commercial asking if you can name all 9 of the local sports teams, and then they tell you there's only one way to watch them all in HD. You can't get it with satellite, not even the telephone guys. Nope, just Cablevision.


Giants, Jets, Knicks, Nets, Yankees, Mets, Rangers, Islanders, Devils.


Fortunately TWC gives us most of them in HD.


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gtsgts* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok thank you guys. I'm going return the box I have, and get a new one.



One thing to try before you swap boxes is to do a hard reset: unplug the box, wait a few seconds, then plug it back in. Sometimes this causes the box to recalculate the remaining space a fixes your problem.


-barry


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I actually like the Cablevision commercial asking if you can name all 9 of the local sports teams, and then they tell you there's only one way to watch them all in HD. You can't get it with satellite, not even the telephone guys. Nope, just Cablevision.
> 
> 
> Giants, Jets, Knicks, Nets, Yankees, Mets, Rangers, Islanders, Devils.
> 
> 
> Fortunately TWC gives us most of them in HD.



Now we are talking hardball. You know Cablevision is already signed with TWC for the last 2 channels but the are waiting to ro it out like some great jesture of an agreement that Verizon cannot sign as of yet. These 2 cable COMPS ARE NOT GOING TO LIE DOWN AND CRY LIKE BABIES. I think the 40-65 % acceptable subscriber loss is something they threw out to create a buzz. You heard me say it here first 15% maybe less will be the loss is SI.


----------



## timewaster

This problem started happening to me about 2 weeks ago and i'm surprised no one mentioned it. Maybe its just me...


At times, when I FF/RR on an HD channel, the screen would go blank for a few secs and you cannot see what you are FF/RR on. I noticed this happens whenever they output a comerical in 480p on an HD channel (u can see the output setting on the front of the 8300) and when u FF/RR on it, my tv blanks out for a few secs. It is extremely annoying.


I didn't know it was possible to output SD commercials on an HD channel?

This does not happen to all the commercials, only some.

I've seen this happen on TNTHD and the Mets HD sports channel.

Anyone else experience this??

I am on the passport software.


----------



## CynKennard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CynKennard* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The time displayed on my SA 8300HD and my Pace STBs is running about two minutes slow. This started a day or two ago. The problem is that the beginning of recordings are missed unless I start them early. I have rebooted the Pace box but the time comes back up the same.
> 
> 
> I called customer service and they sent some signal. It made no difference. She said there was nothing further that could be done as the time is set by satellite.
> 
> 
> This is weird! How could the time be off unless they are sending it out this way?Otherwise, recording and playback and the program guide are normal.
> 
> 
> Cynthia



I thought that I would give the latest status of the above problem. I finally contacted a CSR that actually had current knowledge (after a long bout with their voice recognition system!). She admitted that there was an Island wide problem that they are working on. At this time the displayed time is still wrong, but I am sure they will have it fixed soon.


Cynthia


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CynKennard* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I thought that I would give the latest status of the above problem. I finally contacted a CSR that actually had current knowledge (after a long bout with their voice recognition system!). She admitted that there was an Island wide problem that they are working on. At this time the displayed time is still wrong, but I am sure they will have it fixed soon.
> 
> 
> Cynthia



See Cynthia calling them back paid off. I knew that first CSR was just telling you some bogus blaw blaw and hoping you accepted their answer. You still have the probelm but at least they gave you a "OOPs our fault. we will get to it soon" answer. But unfortunately you still have the problem. you should parlay this problem into some freebies. Just my opinion. I know I would.


----------



## almazza

 http://www.engadget.com/2007/08/13/t...ality-for-dvr/


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *almazza* /forum/post/0
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2007/08/13/t...ality-for-dvr/



Oh, this "Start Over" technology has been "coming" for a LONG time. It doesn't have anything whatsoever to do with modifying what our DVRs do -- it's really a "virtual" DVR which is closer to video on demand than anything else....


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Oh, this "Start Over" technology has been "coming" for a LONG time. It doesn't have anything whatsoever to do with modifying what our DVRs do -- it's really a "virtual" DVR which is closer to video on demand than anything else....



Exactly, it has nothing to do with the DVR. It is dealing with a new free service. Here is a more detailed article from today's NY Times.

*August 13, 2007
*Advertising
*A Variation on the DVR, Without Ad Skipping*


By LOUISE STORY

In a move that is certain to delight advertisers, Time Warner Cable is about to offer its customers a free recording feature for their televisions one that will not allow them to zap through the commercials.


The service, called Look Back, will let cable customers watch certain shows later on that they missed, just the way a digital video recorder does, but without an extra monthly fee. The fast-forwarding function will be turned off, however, and consumers will be limited to watching programs later on during the day they are shown, anytime before midnight.


Time Warner Cable plans to start offering Look Back in October in South Carolina and then gradually introduce it around the country.


The service will be something of a test case both for consumers, who will have to weigh how much control they need over their television viewing and how much they are willing to pay for it, and advertising executives, who in the past refused to pay for commercials shown during time-shifted viewing because they thought most advertisements were skipped.


Time Warner Cable, which is taking a radically different approach from other companies that sell DVR services, is convinced that the interests of advertisers and consumers are more closely aligned than is commonly assumed.


Many customers do fast-forward through commercials when given the choice, and that is an obvious and undeniable benefit of a digital video recorder, said Peter Stern, executive vice president for new product development at Time Warner Cable. But the digital video recorder is principally about enabling customers to watch what they want, when they want. It returns control to customers over the television schedule.


Under pressure from advertisers, the Nielsen Company, which rates TV viewing, introduced a system this year that shows how many people were tuned in during commercials, a departure from the old measure of how many people watched the program. Confronted with Nielsen data showing that many DVR viewers do watch advertisements, most advertisers agreed this year to pay for television viewing based on how many people watch their commercials either live or on DVR within three days of the initial showing.


In essence, Look Back will provide the kind of time-shifted television viewing that has persuaded millions of Americans to pay $10 or so every month to cable companies or to TiVo. DVRs are now in about 17 percent of American households, but that figure is growing rapidly as more cable operators sell the service.


Time Warner Cable is the nation's second-largest cable provider, behind Comcast, and as with most cable companies it benefits when people watch commercials, because it often sells many of the local ones.


But the company, a unit of Time Warner, has other reasons for wanting to make sure customers watch the commercials on its system. For one, Time Warner has been a leader in developing ways to deliver more interactive and customized commercials, and it is in the company's interest to find ways to keep people watching those advertisements.


Perhaps more significant, the cable operator is part of a large media company that has long earned much of its money by selling advertisements. Time Warner includes Warner Brothers Entertainment, the producer of many television shows; AOL, the online company that aims to make most of its money selling advertisements; and Time Inc., which includes magazines like People, Time and InStyle.


The point is not lost on Time Warner Cable executives. We have a particular sensitivity to the needs of business in every stage in the value chain, because we're part of a diversified media company, Mr. Stern of Time Warner Cable said.


Time Warner started down this path in late 2005, when it introduced a free feature called Start Over. Now available in six of its 23 cable markets, Start Over allows viewers to begin watching television programs from the beginning, after they have started playing. During a half-hour show, for example, viewers can start fresh anytime within 30 minutes of when it began.


Similar to Look Back, which will allow late viewing until the end of the day, the fast-forward feature is turned off in Start Over. Time Warner plans to introduce Start Over in eight more of its markets by March.


Another benefit of both free services is that neither Start Over nor Look Back requires viewers to remember to record programs. But unlike DVR services, Look Back will not let people keep a library of older recorded programs. Time Warner does not pay networks for the content but because it blocks the fast-forward feature, networks are assured that their advertisements are not being skipped.


Time Warner is also hoping to persuade Nielsen that the shows viewed on Start Over and Look Back should be counted as live viewing, rather than delayed viewing, because the ads cannot be skipped.


Time Warner has negotiated deals with TV networks and program producers to store the shows on its own servers. For Start Over, the cable company has deals with every major network except CBS, Mr. Stern said. Time Warner is negotiating deals for Look Back. MTV Networks, which includes MTV, Nickelodeon and Comedy Central, has agreed to have its programs become part of Look Back, an MTV Networks spokesman confirmed.


Other cable companies, which do not have the same goals as Time Warner, are not focusing on blocking fast-forwarding. Comcast, for example, offers 9,300 programs through video-on-demand, where many of the programs are free and allow fast-forwarding through commercials.


Comcast is planning to offer a Start Over tool similar to Time Warner's, but has not decided whether to disable fast-forwarding, said Derek Harrar, Comcast's senior vice president and general manager of video services.


Cox Communications, another cable operator, announced a video-on-demand deal this spring with ABC, where fast-forwarding is turned off for several of the programs.


If more cable operators begin providing time-shifted television watching at no cost, it will be hard to predict whether sales of DVRs and DVR subscription services will taper off. TiVo, whose surveys have routinely showed that viewers value time-shifting more than fast-forwarding, is aware of this potential threat and has begun offering new services, like downloads and searches of Internet content.


TiVo has also built a business sold on a subscription basis to companies in the media industry of monitoring which advertisements people tend to skip and which they seem to like. People are voting with their remotes on what they do want to watch or what they don't want to watch, said Todd Juenger, vice president and general manager of audience research and management at TiVo.


Time Warner is aware that it may lose some DVR subscribers as its Start Over and Look Back features become more widespread, Mr. Stern said. But it believes it can make more money in the long run by providing free time-shifting, accompanied by ads.


People are used to advertising. A good number of people like the advertising, said Jeffrey L. Bewkes, the president of Time Warner Inc. at a cable industry conference in late July. Our research and our in-market tests show people would rather have free everything you want, when you want.

http://www.nytimes.com/2007/08/13/bu...=1&oref=slogin


----------



## adrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timewaster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This problem started happening to me about 2 weeks ago and i'm surprised no one mentioned it. Maybe its just me...
> 
> 
> At times, when I FF/RR on an HD channel, the screen would go blank for a few secs and you cannot see what you are FF/RR on. I noticed this happens whenever they output a comerical in 480p on an HD channel (u can see the output setting on the front of the 8300) and when u FF/RR on it, my tv blanks out for a few secs. It is extremely annoying.
> 
> 
> I didn't know it was possible to output SD commercials on an HD channel?
> 
> This does not happen to all the commercials, only some.
> 
> I've seen this happen on TNTHD and the Mets HD sports channel.
> 
> Anyone else experience this??
> 
> I am on the passport software.



It's been happening on SNYHD since at least the beginning of baseball season. I usually just watch the box when I fast forward during a game. You'll see the resolution lights on the front change and you can go to play. I have the SA8300 set to output all resolutions including 480i, so I'm not sure if just setting the box to one output resolution would change this behaviour.


----------



## timewaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adrman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's been happening on SNYHD since at least the beginning of baseball season. I usually just watch the box when I fast forward during a game. You'll see the resolution lights on the front change and you can go to play. I have the SA8300 set to output all resolutions including 480i, so I'm not sure if just setting the box to one output resolution would change this behaviour.



maybe it is because I am using the HDMI output?

it might be related to that HDMI flickering problem on HD channels which I get alot?


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timewaster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> maybe it is because I am using the HDMI output?
> 
> it might be related to that HDMI flickering problem on HD channels which I get alot?



Just go into the advanced options and make sure to deselect 480i and 480p as output formats. Your problem should go away as the box will upconvert the commercials (and everything else) to 1080i or 720p.


Scott


----------



## Khurram

Hey guys

have any of you got the new hd dvr's that twc has gotten?

I just called them up and am going to exchange my sa8300hd dvr for the new boxes...

I'm really REALLY hoping they fixed the hdmi handshake issue...that's the only fix i'm really looking for as it's become extremely annoying to get the "tv does not support hdcp " error message...


Can anyone update me as to any fixes and if the hdmi issue has been addressed?

Is the interface any better?


----------



## Khurram




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Khurram* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> have any of you got the new hd dvr's that twc has gotten?
> 
> I just called them up and am going to exchange my sa8300hd dvr for the new boxes...
> 
> I'm really REALLY hoping they fixed the hdmi handshake issue...that's the only fix i'm really looking for as it's become extremely annoying to get the "tv does not support hdcp " error message...
> 
> 
> Can anyone update me as to any fixes and if the hdmi issue has been addressed?
> 
> Is the interface any better?



So I looked thru the thread and saw that quite a few of you have gotten the new boxes (and have quite a few problems!)...I don't see any info regarding the hdmi handshake issue though...any info?


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Khurram* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So I looked thru the thread and saw that quite a few of you have gotten the new boxes (and have quite a few problems!)...I don't see any info regarding the hdmi handshake issue though...any info?



DON'T DO IT!!!


Look back a few pages and you'll see complaint after complaint about the new OS on the latest DVRs. Resist the temptation until the thing works!!!!


----------



## Khurram

thanks scott!

I guess i'll be holding off


----------



## jasonDono




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just go into the advanced options and make sure to deselect 480i and 480p as output formats. Your problem should go away as the box will upconvert the commercials (and everything else) to 1080i or 720p.
> 
> 
> Scott



Actually this will not help if you are watching a 1080i station because the box converts 480 to 720P. I have set my box to just output 1080i, my native res, and the problem went away. If you have a power outage, the box resets to output all resolutions, and you'll need to change it again.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timewaster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This problem started happening to me about 2 weeks ago and i'm surprised no one mentioned it. Maybe its just me...
> 
> 
> At times, when I FF/RR on an HD channel, the screen would go blank for a few secs and you cannot see what you are FF/RR on. I noticed this happens whenever they output a comerical in 480p on an HD channel (u can see the output setting on the front of the 8300) and when u FF/RR on it, my tv blanks out for a few secs. It is extremely annoying.
> 
> 
> I didn't know it was possible to output SD commercials on an HD channel?
> 
> This does not happen to all the commercials, only some.
> 
> I've seen this happen on TNTHD and the Mets HD sports channel.
> 
> Anyone else experience this??
> 
> I am on the passport software.



First, this is one of the very few things TWC is NOT responsible for. Yes I have seen it, yes having to sync back and forth is dumb, dumb, dumb. My guess is that they finally got around to finding out how much they were derided for their patented "TNT Stretch-O-Vision" and this is some kind of revenge on those watching their channel.


So, "TNT Stretch-O-Vision" has become "TNT ReSync-O-Vision." Both designed to make out viewing lives difficult.


BTW, they probably knew that "Stretch-O-Vision" had been negated by most by ONLY watching TNT shows from recordings to FF through the commercials. So they figured out a way to stick it to those that FF! BUT, think about this... when the commercials seem to be over, the screen will go to complete black for a second or so... damn if this isn't an even more obvious point to let up on the FF button!


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Khurram* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> have any of you got the new hd dvr's that twc has gotten?
> 
> I just called them up and am going to exchange my sa8300hd dvr for the new boxes...
> 
> I'm really REALLY hoping they fixed the hdmi handshake issue...that's the only fix i'm really looking for as it's become extremely annoying to get the "tv does not support hdcp " error message...
> 
> 
> Can anyone update me as to any fixes and if the hdmi issue has been addressed?
> 
> Is the interface any better?



if component is working fine and HDMI isn't that important I wouldn't even consider it.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2007/08/13/bu...=1&oref=slogin



Very interesting Reading Larry, I for one welcome it. I would miss waiting a week or 2 to watch my shows, but given 24 hrs to watch a show. I could make time for it and will save on my cable bill. Commercials are our lives. We just need to realize how important commercials being seen truly is. I look on my desk a work and I see an replay of the comercials I saw last night during America's got Talent. Bottle of Pepsi, Hostess Donettes, Dell computer and a JVC Radio. All compnaies that wouldn't still be around if it wasn't for these so called commercials. The thing that suprises me is that the companies are making a big deal about it now when VCR's were taking away more commercial time then DVR's ever will. I guess it is the cable co's way of taking the lead(Control) of the commercial thing. Making sure they don't lose a percentage from their advertising revenue. While in the dy of the VCR there wasn't such a percentage.


I would get rid of my DVR for this, How many else would? The $10 a month savings would be worth it.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> First, this is one of the very few things TWC is NOT responsible for. Yes I have seen it, yes having to sync back and forth is dumb, dumb, dumb. My guess is that they finally got around to finding out how much they were derided for their patented "TNT Stretch-O-Vision" and this is some kind of revenge on those watching their channel.
> 
> 
> So, "TNT Stretch-O-Vision" has become "TNT ReSync-O-Vision." Both designed to make out viewing lives difficult.
> 
> 
> BTW, they probably knew that "Stretch-O-Vision" had been negated by most by ONLY watching TNT shows from recordings to FF through the commercials. So they figured out a way to stick it to those that FF! BUT, think about this... when the commercials seem to be over, the screen will go to complete black for a second or so... damn if this isn't an even more obvious point to let up on the FF button!



Are you sure that the commercials originate from TNT? TWC inserts many of its own commercials on many cable channels. . My guess is that if you look at the content of the specific commercials that are causing this problem it *is* TWC's issue.


TNT couldn't care less about peoples' complaints about stretch-o-vision. It's the way 90% of HDTV owners watch their SD content anyway, so we "purists" are a tiny fraction of the HDTV watching population. I don't think I've ever seen any HD network change its output resolution -- EVER. This is surely something downstream from the network.


Scott


----------



## broadwayblue

Any whispers on the HD front from TWC? We're getting close to the start of the NHL season and I'm really getting annoyed that we still have no word on the Golf/Vs HD channel. The Vs. NHL broadcast schedule is out and the Rangers are on 8 times. So TWC is preventing us from seeing 10% of the season in HD. I'm tired of all the excuses and BS. They even get the channel for free, which makes it more insulting.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any whispers on the HD front from TWC? We're getting close to the start of the NHL season and I'm really getting annoyed that we still have no word on the Golf/Vs HD channel. The Vs. NHL broadcast schedule is out and the Rangers are on 8 times. So TWC is preventing us from seeing 10% of the season in HD. I'm tired of all the excuses and BS. They even get the channel for free, which makes it more insulting.




Yeah I heard "We aint getting [email protected]#!!"
























Is seeing the rangers in HD that important?









I know you are fumming with that question, I really am kidding. I was also going to ask you if you really will be watching every single game, but duh. Your screenname says it all. Go Rangers!!!!!

Any Sporting event looks better in HD. After having to watch the Yankees in SD on 9 last year. I learned that even a enhanced game on a HD channel looks better than a reg game on any SD channel.

I am one to promote big changes are coming with TWC(Gut feeling), so I think you need to keep the faith that something is brewing they just aren't saying. Arguements aside, who is to say those game won't show up on Mojo. Just because we don't have VSHD doesn't mean they won't broadcast the game in HD. Don't hate me for this comment, but I for one am for TWC holding out part time HD channels for more full time channels. Eventhough I think FSNY should be added way before VSHD. I would prefer 24/7 HD stations before another part timer which VsHD might be. JMO.


----------



## JBBO3314

any updates on any new hd channels?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are you sure that the commercials originate from TNT? TWC inserts many of its own commercials on many cable channels. . My guess is that if you look at the content of the specific commercials that are causing this problem it *is* TWC's issue.
> 
> 
> TNT couldn't care less about peoples' complaints about stretch-o-vision. It's the way 90% of HDTV owners watch their SD content anyway, so we "purists" are a tiny fraction of the HDTV watching population. I don't think I've ever seen any HD network change its output resolution -- EVER. This is surely something downstream from the network.
> 
> 
> Scott



Ah, you do have a point Scott (it may be TWC). Hard to tell what they were because I lean on the FF key to skip through commercials. But there is a logical following to the channels that purposely distorts it's picture...


Yes I am also distressed that so many folks this is the "way." I know TNT is catering to the idi... er fans of distorted imagery.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Right around the addition of ESPN2 HD, I noticed a BIG uptick in mostly audio dropouts that were seriously marring any show they happened on. The issue wasn't that they happen (they always do) but the frequency... like a dozen times each hour. I know this happened from both M-North and M-Southl. I posted about this but only one person said they saw this uptick. Well, for the past week, this behavior has seemingly decreased to the levels like before the channel was added.


----------



## TravKoolBreeze

I don't know if this is normal for the other people who have the 8300HDC box, but mine just went out then through a 5 minute boot process on its own.


----------



## daniel711




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Commercials are our lives. We just need to realize how important commercials being seen truly is. I look on my desk a work and I see an replay of the comercials I saw last night during America's got Talent. Bottle of Pepsi, Hostess Donettes, Dell computer and a JVC Radio. All compnaies that wouldn't still be around if it wasn't for these so called commercials.
> 
> I would get rid of my DVR for this, How many else would? The $10 a month savings would be worth it.



Huh??? Comercials are whose lives?? TV ads are among the most obnoxious intrusions in MY life. They are noise pollution, annoying interuptions, and just plain mindless propaganda! I wouldn't give up my DVR if they PAID me $10/month! Just curious - how do you feel about ad "pop-ups" that appear on your screen in the middle of movies and shows? Makes me want to throw a shoe at the set...


----------



## timewaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just go into the advanced options and make sure to deselect 480i and 480p as output formats. Your problem should go away as the box will upconvert the commercials (and everything else) to 1080i or 720p.
> 
> 
> Scott



Thanks!

that worked. I had to deselct everything except for 1080i.

Leaving 720p still did not work.

I guess that means my tv's native resolution is 1080i?


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daniel711* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Huh??? Comercials are whose lives?? TV ads are among the most obnoxious intrusions in MY life. They are noise pollution, annoying interuptions, and just plain mindless propaganda! I wouldn't give up my DVR if they PAID me $10/month! Just curious - how do you feel about ad "pop-ups" that appear on your screen in the middle of movies and shows? Makes me want to throw a shoe at the set...




Those pop-ups are a cause of the initial problem. The companies are not getting their product time to US. If we never had VCR's now DVR's the advertisers would know that their message was seen by that 10 million per show(it was 20 million back in the 80's & 90's). however, now the advertisers know about DVR and now pay % less for the viewers they lose because of DVR FFing. I know they can be boresome and intrusive, I don't want to know when a girl is being irregular or a guy is not saluting long enough.





















But that commercial revenue has to be made up by the networks so now they have pop-up commercials. If we would have just sit back and watched the full shows w/commercials alternate means wouldn't have been nescessary. Don't count your FF DVR as a mean for a commercial free world. There is technology our there that would send a commercial to play during your fast forwarding. It is suppose to be a 15-30 sec spot either a short commercial or just the Logo. So be careful what you ask for.


Just like that article pointed out. There is a trickle down effect to these commercials not being seen. That trickle has bottom out with a pop-up ads. Which in my view needs to stop, (TNT is the biggest villian here, new shows are interupted with bottom screen ads with sound, just horrible!!)but like I said it is a cause of the FFing of shows in the first place.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just like that article pointed out. There is a trickle down effect to these commercials not being seen. That trickle has bottom out with a pop-up ads. Which in my view needs to stop, (TNT is the biggest villian here, new shows are interupted with bottom screen ads *with sound*, just horrible!!)but like I said it is a cause of the FFing of shows in the first place.



Awful. Glad I've never found anything worthwhile to watch on TNT. I was happy when they added TNT-HD...but that stretch-o-vision ran me off.


----------



## JBBO3314

so what are you guys saying eventually im gonna get a couple 30 sec. spots added into my dvr shows eventually?


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TravKoolBreeze* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't know if this is normal for the other people who have the 8300HDC box, but mine just went out then through a 5 minute boot process on its own.




it is normal


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBBO3314* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> so what are you guys saying eventually im gonna get a couple 30 sec. spots added into my dvr shows eventually?



The technology is there, it is just up to the Cable or Sat provider to add it. If they feel their bottom line(commercial revenue) is being affected by all the FFng. The "Look BacK" service is the way for them to save ad revenue. If it doesn't get to the mainstream public, actually get their money back. Then the obvious next move is to implement the FF commercial.


At least they aren't going back to the old days, with sublimminal messaging, like they "supposedly" did in the 50's & 60's at movie theathers. Every tenth frame of the picture either have a bucket of popcorn or a cup of soda and like magic people were in the mood. Was it true? I think it was. can they do it today? yes! are they? who knows. But I know I am in the mood for some _Hot Pockets_


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Awful. Glad I've never found anything worthwhile to watch on TNT. I was happy when they added TNT-HD...but that stretch-o-vision ran me off.



I have to disagree because of the repeats of Witout a Trace,TNT has added a new show to my normally dull sunday night DVR time, plus it gives me a good show to watch in HD or as you so kindly put it Stretch-o-vision.


----------



## bak_phy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The technology is there, it is just up to the Cable or Sat provider to add it. If they feel their bottom line(commercial revenue) is being affected by all the FFng. The "Look BacK" service is the way for them to save ad revenue. If it doesn't get to the mainstream public, actually get their money back. Then the obvious next move is to implement the FF commercial.
> 
> 
> At least they aren't going back to the old days, with sublimminal messaging, like they "supposedly" did in the 50's & 60's at movie theathers. Every tenth frame of the picture either have a bucket of popcorn or a cup of soda and like magic people were in the mood. Was it true? I think it was. can they do it today? yes! are they? who knows. But I know I am in the mood for some _Hot Pockets_



If they do I'll just get a TIVO or other likewise thing. In the end they can't beat it without in program popups or On-demand like content. IN teh latter can probably be beat though.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Speaking of commercials, has anyone watched a late night show live (Letterman etc.)? After midnight, we're talking 5 minutes of show content followed by 7 minutes of commercials... so how about those animated network promos that used to take up the lower eight of the screen and are now running about 1/3 of the vertical height?


Just wait... pretty soon you'll see all the "premium" channels having commercials and promos that take up 1/2 the screen... during your favorite show! And by the time that happens, you'll be paying 50 bucks per month for those services!


----------



## nuttyinnyc

I don't know if Tivo would be immune to this. They have their subscription fee and STB cost but will that be enough to survive, they too will resort to advertisements to make revenue. It is an on going cycle that brings me to my first statement, which I left out a couple of words, "commercials are part of our lives." We will never be able to escape them so we might as well embrace them. The more we avoid them the more they will look for alternate means supply them. One only stops when the other listens.


The "Look Back" service is the first time the cable companies can sit sit back and say they are trying to save us money. Even though in the long run they are earning more money on the back end because of it.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Speaking of commercials, has anyone watched a late night show live (Letterman etc.)? After midnight, we're talking 5 minutes of show content followed by 7 minutes of commercials... so how about those animated network promos that used to take up the lower eight of the screen and are now running about 1/3 of the vertical height?
> 
> 
> Just wait... pretty soon you'll see all the "premium" channels having commercials and promos that take up 1/2 the screen... during your favorite show! And by the time that happens, you'll be paying 50 bucks per month for those services!



Any FOX channel is the biggest crimminal to these huge adds. The worst part of it now, which I stated earlier, they add sound now. Why is that necessary? I understand the fight for viewership is strong and you need to advertise your shows. But do we need a car getting a tire chnge and racing away(FX), or Kyra Sedgwick's mug taking a good third of the screen accompanied with sirens. NBC was calm and cool last season with it's "clicker" and they only had line items showing what show is next or which show is on when. "friday night lights tues at 8pm" Nice and simple no sound and short.


Thank god I haven't seen these promos happen on the premiums as of yet, but I have seen the premiums cut into the final credits, I know they are just the credits, but the whole point of the premiums is to see a complete movie uninterrupted, that includes the credits.


----------



## DNINE

Any plans for more HD content coming up? I thought 07 was supposed to be "filled with great things from TWCNYC"


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/11343284
> 
> 
> Any plans for more HD content coming up? I thought 07 was supposed to be "filled with great things from TWCNYC"



It was...we got ESPN2.










Seriously, they really need to hurry up and get us some more channels already. It sucks that I have to pay for hundreds of channels I never watch, and while all other cable/satellite systems seem to be adding more HD material all the time, we get practically nothing.


----------



## mikeM1

when did this site change their look?? i'm not all that thrilled by it, to tell you the truth. a little harder to read now. anyone else?


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/11344378
> 
> 
> when did this site change their look?? i'm not all that thrilled by it, to tell you the truth. a little harder to read now. anyone else?



I agree, my screen is way too bright now.


AVS, Bring back the black background with yellow text!


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/11343284
> 
> 
> Any plans for more HD content coming up? I thought 07 was supposed to be "filled with great things from TWCNYC"



I dunno, but they better add something by October 1st.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/11344409
> 
> 
> I agree, my screen is way too bright now.
> 
> 
> AVS, Bring back the black background with yellow text!



Well, you know what it is, Andy? You can get a darker screen by going into UserCP (see the tab up on top?) and make that adjustment to simulate approximately what it =used= to look like. You'll have to scroll almost to the bottom of the page, but you'll find that option on that page. But the issue that bothers me *more* is, everything looks more cramped on the posting page, to make room for the advertising on the right hand side...THAT'S what's annoying me even more than the color scheme.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/11344423
> 
> 
> I dunno, but they better add something by October 1st.



I wouldn't hold my breath for the hockey.


----------



## AndyHDTV

I was just channel surfing and was about to watch the ending of the movie "About Schmidt" at around 4:45am and was shocked to see porn on TBS. somebody at Time Warner Cable messed up big time.


LOL


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/11344378
> 
> 
> when did this site change their look?? i'm not all that thrilled by it, to tell you the truth. a little harder to read now. anyone else?











http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/annou...t.php?f=&a=113 

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...5#post11340925


----------



## mikeM1

good *deal*, Larry, thanks for those links. and indeed, maybe someone was listening, because i see *NOW* that, the annoying advertising strip that =was= on the right hand side of this page, causing these boxes to be much narrower than before, has disappeared. and that is a *good* thing.


----------



## DNINE

I don't get TW There is premium HD content A&E, Music... and a bunch of other things out. why not add something? Not eveyone is a sports fan.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/11352486
> 
> 
> I don't get TW There is premium HD content A&E, Music... and a bunch of other things out. why not add something? Not eveyone is a sports fan.



Well to be fair... the largest bulk of regular HDTV watchers are sports fans....


Meanwhile... A&E has very little HD content...


And they use the "bandwidth limitation" card to not add more.... but Staten Island does have both MHD and A&EHD.... so its obviously in their plans "eventually" for the rest of us....



Actually... in the last year or so - we've gotten more non-sports related channels.... True we got the long awaited ESPN2HD, but we also got StarzHD, CinemaxHD, UniversalHD, and WWOR-My9HD...


----------



## partyflavor

This is a heads up for anyone who is still a subscriber under the Triple Play INTRO package (no longer offered). You can upgrade to digital starter pak and save money right now. They're doing the triple play starter pak for $79.95 a month for 12 months. It will save you some money and you will actually pick up a lot of HD channels. I tried to upgrade a few months ago and ended up with less HD channels than I had before, but this time it really worked out for my benefit. Hope someone else can benefit from this as well.




Well, you can totally ignore the above paragraph. Shame on me for thinking that I would have one good experience with TW customer service. After talking to 9 different people today, the end result is that I still have the intro package and don't have ESPN and YES and etc. Apparently, the guy tried to give me a package for new customers and someone else caught it later and undid, reset my cablebox and returned me to the status quo. I am THISCLOSE to giving up completely on them. In fact, if I didn't rely on them for my internet connection, I would have dropped them tonight. What a freaking nightmare it is trying to do anything with this company. At the beginning of the day, I was ready to pay the extra $10 a month for a few more channels, but at this point, they'll be lucky if I'm a customer tomorrow. At any rate, their company is not going to be rewarded by me paying them MORE of my money.


----------



## Meteor

Anyone is getting an annoying lipsync problem on SHO HD? The delay varies from movie to movie but is always there.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/11359807
> 
> 
> Actually... in the last year or so - we've gotten more non-sports related channels.... True we got the long awaited ESPN2HD, but we also got StarzHD, CinemaxHD, UniversalHD, and WWOR-My9HD...



...not to mention the "full time" versions of YES & MSG HD -- those were odd "part time" channels that only came on when a game was on, but were turned off when the game was supposed to end (which sometimes resulted in the ends of games being cut off).


----------



## DNINE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *partyflavor* /forum/post/11359807
> 
> 
> This is a heads up for anyone who is still a subscriber under the Triple Play INTRO package (no longer offered). You can upgrade to digital starter pak and save money right now. They're doing the triple play starter pak for $79.95 a month for 12 months. It will save you some money and you will actually pick up a lot of HD channels. I tried to upgrade a few months ago and ended up with less HD channels than I had before, but this time it really worked out for my benefit. Hope someone else can benefit from this as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you can totally ignore the above paragraph. Shame on me for thinking that I would have one good experience with TW customer service. After talking to 9 different people today, the end result is that I still have the intro package and don't have ESPN and YES and etc. Apparently, the guy tried to give me a package for new customers and someone else caught it later and undid, reset my cablebox and returned me to the status quo. I am THISCLOSE to giving up completely on them. In fact, if I didn't rely on them for my internet connection, I would have dropped them tonight. What a freaking nightmare it is trying to do anything with this company. At the beginning of the day, I was ready to pay the extra $10 a month for a few more channels, but at this point, they'll be lucky if I'm a customer tomorrow. At any rate, their company is not going to be rewarded by me paying them MORE of my money.



I think there is a law stating no Customer may in any way whatsoever get any breaks from TW Cable. Including Human eror


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/11360423
> 
> 
> ...not to mention the "full time" versions of YES & MSG HD -- those were odd "part time" channels that only came on when a game was on, but were turned off when the game was supposed to end (which sometimes resulted in the ends of games being cut off).



Except I think all of the "extra" content is all SD anyway.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/11371032
> 
> 
> Except I think all of the "extra" content is all SD anyway.



Which is hardly TWC's fault. Though I've seen some HD concerts on the full time MSG-HD when sporting events were not on.


But, the main thing was that it relieved a whole host of problems that people were having with the DVR because the channels were part time and they couldn't schedule recordings in advance (remember?).


----------



## partyflavor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/11369966
> 
> 
> I think there is a law stating no Customer may in any way whatsoever get any breaks from TW Cable. Including Human eror



So true. After all that frustration yesterday, I called today and got things squared away. It took another 45 minutes, but I now have more channels for the price they told me yesterday, only I dropped my phone service. I found out that the 79.90 for triple play for 12 months is only for people who are new OR haven't had digital phone in the last 30 days. I got rid of the phone and in a month or so, I'll see if I want to pick it back up, but as for now, TWC is getting less of my money. They're also picking up the "service call" fee to give me an extra box. What a stupid policy. I live 5 blocks from the payment center in Brooklyn and they say they're required to send a tech before I can have another box. Oh well, hopefully things are resolved now and it will be a while longer before I have to deal with the most inept customer service system in the country. Let me just add that I have nothing against the people on the phone, it's not their fault they aren't given the right information or don't what is going on, it's the way the whole system is set up. I liken it to trying to deal with the government. You've got several different layers of bureaucracy and you cannot get anything done the easy way.


----------



## nuttyinnyc

AVS changes, so preeettty!! Somebody needs to inform them we are creatures of habit and don't like change.

















Anyway, can someone explain to me why SciFi looks horrible while USA coud pass for a HD channel? Reason: I was surfing last weekend and caught the title on my guide Flash Gordon(at the time I didn't even know it was scifi's new friday series). I recorded it and scheduled the series to be DVRed also. But come Sunday I watch the USA version(ep 1) and then the SciFi (ep 2). The best description is the show went from good to horrible. If you are the guys that complain about SD, are seeing what I saw on episode 2. Then I am with you because it was unviewable. It was the worse SD viewing experience I have ever had. Every flaw that LCD's were claimed to have I saw it on the Scifi feed. USA on the other hand was great. During any fast scenes blur was min at worst which speaks volumes for a SD channel. The PQ looked clear and the dark scenes were visable. Does anyone have a reason or a thought why these channels vary so much? I didn't see the second episode of FG on USA, which will suck if I would have to watch it on Scifi. That is some PQ I CAN live ouy seeing.


If anyone is wondering, Not a bad series. After 2 episodes I feel it is moving a little bit to slow for my liking. But I give most shows 4 views before I give up on it. So hopefully the next 2 will be better and on USA.


----------



## Phantom1000

So I finally got the SO to allow the purchase of an HD set the other day.


I called TW CS today to see what the story was on getting an HD STB, in addition to the existing SA 2000 STB that I currently have. The rep informed me that a service call would be required (@ $30 (not a big deal) + the whole wait around the apt for 4 hours (a big deal)). I informed her that it wouldn't be necessary since all of the wiring is already in place and I would be happy to go over to the 23rd Street office to pick up the box. She told me that an additional box requires a service call in order to set up the box, the account, and provision the line. I wasted a 1/2 hour waiting for a supervisor, only to be told that they were all in a meeting, so I thought I would throw the question out to the community before I waste any more time.


Does anyone know if a second box really requires a service call?


Also, if anyone could be so kind, what's the current status on boxes with active firewire ports? I know a while back TW would only supply them if you could prove a need. Is this still the case or will they provide one just for the asking?


Thanks,

Rob


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phantom1000* /forum/post/11376580
> 
> 
> The rep informed me that a service call would be required (@ $30 (not a big deal) + the whole wait around the apt for 4 hours (a big deal))... She told me that an additional box requires a service call in order to set up the box, the account, and provision the line.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if a second box really requires a service call?



That's nuts. I don't know for sure if that is the rule. I never paid for a house call regardless of the situation.


I would call back-- at night-- and speak to a different CSR. I find the folks at night are usually local and they are much more accommodating than the Canadian CSRs







I get during the day.


It's a good thing for a tech to come over and check everything out but you shouldn't have to pay for the service call.


----------



## Phantom1000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/11376906
> 
> 
> I would call back-- at night-- and speak to a different CSR. I find the folks at night are usually local and they are much more accommodating than the Canadian CSRs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get during the day.



Well, you nailed that one.


I just got off the phone with CS, and I was told just to bring ID down to 23rd Street and they would supply me with an additional HD box. No service call required, though I could have a service call if I wanted one (didn't ask if there would be a charge).


Thanks.


----------



## partyflavor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phantom1000* /forum/post/11377348
> 
> 
> Well, you nailed that one.
> 
> 
> I just got off the phone with CS, and I was told just to bring ID down to 23rd Street and they would supply me with an additional HD box. No service call required, though I could have a service call if I wanted one (didn't ask if there would be a charge).
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Don't get your hopes up too high. I literally tried to get another box yesterday and got the same line of crap about the service call. I live 5 blocks from the payment center in Brooklyn and they told me that if I had not previously had a service call for a second box then I would have to have one. And it would cost $30. This is what the lady at the office told me after I had three different phone reps tell me I just had to go pick it up. Maybe you'll have better luck than I did, but I ended up scheduling an appointment. I did manage to get them to waive the fee. I am going to go back to the payment center tomorrow and see if I can't get them to let me have another box without the service call so I don't have to sit around waiting. It's a very stupid policy, and apparently it is not applied company wide and depends on local offices. Let us know how it turns out for you.


----------



## jasonDono

My friend's 8300HD crapped out on her last week so she went in and exchanged it and received a 8300HDC. She HATES it, so do I. The new software is slow and clunky looking. The banner is huge and is not at all translucent. Along with all the other things that have been documented here, she discovered another bug that I have not seen noted. When you have two things scheduled to record at the same time and you are watching another show, it does not ask you what you want to do, it just turns off!

There is one benefit that I haven't seen mentioned. When watching SD channels the side bars are black. Small favors.


----------



## Helvetian

I am going to pick up a box today or tomorrow on 23rd, which HD-DVR box should I ask for? The call center rep told me the 8300HD DVR is the one I need with HDMI.


Also is the $15 package worth it? The one with DVR service and extra HD channels?


----------



## DNINE

Does anyone know when we be able to buy our own boxes? I thought there was some law going into effect regarding this.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *partyflavor* /forum/post/11379579
> 
> 
> Don't get your hopes up too high. I literally tried to get another box yesterday and got the same line of crap about the service call.



When you call the CSR to workout your situation get a work order number from them.


When you go into your local center, give them the work order number. There will be no new surprises because everything will already in the system.


----------



## heinriph




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phantom1000* /forum/post/11376580
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if a second box really requires a service call?



My limited experience...


When I got my first HD set last year and went to the Brooklyn office to pick up an HD box, after waiting 1.5 hrs in line, I finally got to the CSR who promptly told me there was no way she could give me an additional box (I already had two SD boxes) - I would have to schedule a service call (although it would be free).


I was almost homicidal from the waiting, but I played nice with her and pleaded and told her I had checked the signal levels and they were good, and after much head shaking and muttering from her, she agreed to give me a box but told me if there was any problem with the installation, I would have to pay for them to come fix it.


Took the box home, plugged it in, and never looked back.


Go in person, expect to be told no, try to get on the good side of the CSR - if they're annoyed they'll probably stick to the rules and regulations - and hopefully you can go home with a box.


----------



## Donald Rosen

I just got the new 8300 HD DVR from Time Warner NY. I hooked it up and find that when I change stations and the resolution changes from station to station, the picture on my TV goes from picture to black to picture to black and stays black for about 5 seconds. I called Time Warner about this and they said they don't support HDMI (or DVI) and to use the component cables I was given. I told them that the cable doesn't give as sharp a picture as the HDMI. They said they couldn't help me and that is the way the box works. I called Scientific Atlanta and they said I have to go into the service menu in the box and I can choose just the 1080 resolution and that should solve the problem. I am not sure that I believe this but I am willing to try it. The problem is that Time Warner has the code (what buttons to press either on the box or the remote to get into the menu) and they won't give it out. They say the box shouldn't be changed. Considering the amount of my cable bill each month I am not willing to accept second rate cable. Is anyone else having this problem and what can I do about it? It is extremely annoying and I am considering going to Direct TV.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donald Rosen* /forum/post/11386335
> 
> 
> I can choose just the 1080 resolution and that should solve the problem. I am not sure that I believe this but I am willing to try it.



Yes, this will solve your problem. It comes up on this board on a pretty regular basis, and it's a very simple fix. You could've saved yourself a lot of trouble by posting your issue here first....


----------



## Donald Rosen

The question is how do I get in to the service menu on the DVR. No one can tell me.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donald Rosen* /forum/post/11387262
> 
> 
> The question is how do I get in to the service menu on the DVR. No one can tell me.



You can do what Scott is suggesting by going into the settings and then the more settings switch by using the remote.


If you want to go into the Diagnostics mode of the box, that can be done *by pressing and holding select and exit on the cable box* ... not the remote.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/11387597
> 
> 
> You can do what Scott is suggesting by going into the settings and then the more settings switch by using the remote.
> 
> 
> If you want to go into the Diagnostics mode of the box, that can be done *by pressing and holding select and exit on the cable box* ... not the remote.



Correct. This is not done in the "Service" or "Diagnostic" mode. This is a common user function.


There is nothing user-configurable whatsoever in the Diagnostics mode. It is useful only to tell how much space is free on your hard drive and to potentially diagnose signal problems.


----------



## Donald Rosen

I have gone into settings. On the new DVR's there is no "more settings" function. A menu comes up at the bottom that you scroll across. You can go to display and pull up that menu. It gives you a resolution menu but, when you are using HDMI or DVI you get no choices. It says that the resolution when using HDMI or DVI CANNOT (they use caps like I did here) be changed. I can change the resolution when using component cables. I did not have this trouble on my old DVR. I went in to settings and changed the resolution. Very easy. With this new box that I got just a few weeks ago this can't be done. You have to go into a service menu in the DVR itself according to SA and this is what I don't know how to do.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donald Rosen* /forum/post/11387897
> 
> 
> I have gone into settings. On the new DVR's there is no "more settings" function. A menu comes up at the bottom that you scroll across. You can go to display and pull up that menu. It gives you a resolution menu but, when you are using HDMI or DVI you get no choices. It says that the resolution when using HDMI or DVI CANNOT (they use caps like I did here) be changed. I can change the resolution when using component cables. I did not have this trouble on my old DVR. I went in to settings and changed the resolution. Very easy. With this new box that I got just a few weeks ago this can't be done. You have to go into a service menu in the DVR itself according to SA and this is what I don't know how to do.



Oh....you didn't really specify that you seem to have the new 3800HDC (which is Mystro/Navigator based instead of Passport). Sorry to hear that. If you page back through the last 4-5 pages you'll see lots of posts of people posting about issues with this new box. If you have the ability to take it back and ask for the 8300HD (not the HDC) you should. Apparently this new software is somewhat clunky, slow, buggy, and missing a number of functions that the 8300HD had.


If not, why not switch to component cables? Yes, they are a bit more work, but the picture quality is hardly different between the 2. I've tested both, and at least on my system, the only time I can see any difference is on non-HD channels, and it looks just the tiniest bit better with the HDMI connections. I would have no issues with going to component if I ever had to.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/11388212
> 
> 
> Oh....you didn't really specify that you seem to have the new 3800HDC (which is Mystro/Navigator based instead of Passport). Sorry to hear that. If you page back through the last 4-5 pages you'll see lots of posts of people posting about issues with this new box. If you have the ability to take it back and ask for the 3800HD (not the HDC) you should. Apparently this new software is somewhat clunky, slow, buggy, and missing a number of functions that the 8300HD had.
> 
> 
> If not, why not switch to component cables? Yes, they are a bit more work, but the picture quality is hardly different between the 2. I've tested both, and at least on my system, the only time I can see any difference is on non-HD channels, and it looks just the tiniest bit better with the HDMI connections. I would have no issues with going to component if I ever had to.



Thre is no 3800HDC Only a 8300HDC.As far as i know you can get only get 8300HDC at 23st.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/11389520
> 
> 
> Thre is no 3800HDC Only a 8300HDC.As far as i know you can get only get 8300HDC at 23st.



Sorry for the typo -- I meant 8300HD. They've got to have some of the non-HDC boxes around. If you make enough noise/talk to enough "supervisors" maybe you can get one. Sorry...that's all the advice I can give. Otherwise you may be stuck.


----------



## broadwayblue

Some new info on TWC (Possibly HD related)


You may remember a couple weeks ago I posted about a building I manage being notified that their analog service was going to be discontinued. Well after some additional research and another conference call with the TWC real estate division I got some new info.


I have learned that effective September 15 TWC will be removing the premium channels (HBO, Showtime, Cinemax and The Movie Channel) from analog service. Here's a paragraph from the letter that was sent to shareholders of the coop:

_You were recently sent a letter requesting that you exchange your analog

cable boxes for digital cable boxes in order to ensure that you continue

to receive HBO, Showtime, Cinemax and The Movie Channel which, as of

September 15, will only be delivered digitally. This letter was sent to

you in error, as your building has not as yet been upgraded to receive

our digital service. As of the above date, these services will no

longer be available to subscribers who cannot receive our digital

service._


So basically they told me that this transition was taking place throughout the city. If this information is correct this is huge news. There are what, 8, 10, maybe even a dozen of these channels, right? That's a huge amount of bandwidth freed up in only 3 weeks time. Maybe we will get Golf/VS HD in time for hockey season...and a few other new HD offerings in the next month or two. One can hope, right?


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/11389591
> 
> 
> Sorry for the typo -- I meant 8300HD. They've got to have some of the non-HDC boxes around. If you make enough noise/talk to enough "supervisors" maybe you can get one. Sorry...that's all the advice I can give. Otherwise you may be stuck.



If you can get 8300HD box Sooner or later they will send you Mystro/Navigator softwere. I think every one may be stuck with it.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/11389775
> 
> 
> Some new info on TWC (Possibly HD related)
> 
> 
> You may remember a couple weeks ago I posted about a building I manage being notified that their analog service was going to be discontinued. Well after some additional research and another conference call with the TWC real estate division I got some new info.
> 
> 
> I have learned that effective September 15 TWC will be removing the premium channels (HBO, Showtime, Cinemax and The Movie Channel) from analog service. Here's a paragraph from the letter that was sent to shareholders of the coop:
> 
> _You were recently sent a letter requesting that you exchange your analog
> 
> cable boxes for digital cable boxes in order to ensure that you continue
> 
> to receive HBO, Showtime, Cinemax and The Movie Channel which, as of
> 
> September 15, will only be delivered digitally. This letter was sent to
> 
> you in error, as your building has not as yet been upgraded to receive
> 
> our digital service. As of the above date, these services will no
> 
> longer be available to subscribers who cannot receive our digital
> 
> service._
> 
> 
> So basically they told me that this transition was taking place throughout the city. If this information is correct this is huge news. There are what, 8, 10, maybe even a dozen of these channels, right? That's a huge amount of bandwidth freed up in only 3 weeks time. Maybe we will get Golf/VS HD in time for hockey season...and a few other new HD offerings in the next month or two. One can hope, right?



this just turned my frown upside down


----------



## benrub

Dear fellow New Yorkers,


This year the MLB Playoffs will be on a new HD station: TBS HD.


Does anyone know if Time Warner Cable plans to carry this station in time for the playoffs?


I sent an email to Time Warner Cable NYC and got this response "As of now we have no word if we will have TBS in High definition that would be a decision TBS would need to make."


What can we do to ensure that TWC carries this station so we can watch the playoffs in HD?


Thank you,

Ben


----------



## daniel711




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Helvetian* /forum/post/11381367
> 
> 
> I am going to pick up a box today or tomorrow on 23rd, which HD-DVR box should I ask for? The call center rep told me the 8300HD DVR is the one I need with HDMI.
> 
> 
> Also is the $15 package worth it? The one with DVR service and extra HD channels?



Well I got the Pioneer 3510HD which supports HDMI (even though I use the component hook-up), and I walked right in to 23rd st. and picked it up. They never tried to tell me I needed a service call...


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11373078
> 
> 
> AVS changes, so preeettty!! Somebody needs to inform them we are creatures of habit and don't like change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is wondering, Not a bad series. After 2 episodes I feel it is moving a little bit to slow for my liking. But I give most shows 4 views before I give up on it. So hopefully the next 2 will be better and on USA.



Well I for one, LIKE the new clean AVS look. Never liked light colored text on dark backgrounds, every see any newspaper or book made that way (it IS well know black text on white is far and away the best for readability). Besides, there's a pop-up menu at the bottom of every page where you can set it to 4 different looks).


As for SciFi, I find their channel to be among the better SD channels. All the stuff there is letterboxed so I usually watch it in Zoom mode. As for Flash, the pilot was in HD on UnHD, but I haven't seen any further episodes being shown there... but can guess they WILL eventually run there (UnHD and SciFi are both part of the NBC-Uni empire).


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Helvetian* /forum/post/11381367
> 
> 
> I am going to pick up a box today or tomorrow on 23rd, which HD-DVR box should I ask for? The call center rep told me the 8300HD DVR is the one I need with HDMI.
> 
> 
> Also is the $15 package worth it? The one with DVR service and extra HD channels?



You may not have a choice... if the box is a 8300HDR, it's running the new, awful oft ware. If it's a 8300HD, it probably is running passport, which seems for now to be far preferable.


As for the 15 bucks... absolutely worth it. 10 bucks is for DVR service, need I say more. The other 5 gets you HDNet's 2 channels and MOJO. Myself and a good pal watch more of HDNet than almost any other channel (save DiscHD).


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/11396109
> 
> 
> this just turned my frown upside down



Except the quote from TWC makes no sense at all. Far as I know, ALL of Manhattan is "wired" for "digital service." That means fiber underground to the node that switches to copper and is supposed to carry no more than 500 installations.


The quote seems to clearly say everyone in that building will lose HBO on 9/15.


My folks live in such a building (that gets a separate deal with TWC that gives them much smaller rates than most of us). They had subscribed to HBO, but having an analog box, could only get a single HBO channel, not the 6 others. It took a year for them to agree with me to swap it for a digital box... and this was at least 3 years ago.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/11396931
> 
> 
> Except the quote from TWC makes no sense at all. Far as I know, ALL of Manhattan is "wired" for "digital service." That means fiber underground to the node that switches to copper and is supposed to carry no more than 500 installations



It actually makes sense to me.

As stated by TWC Insider in the past some buildings have the 550mhz system, so those are limited to just analog service. I guess they thought they would upgrade all of them by 9/15, but then realized they could keep up. So I guess they decided to go ahead with shutting off those analog channels anyway still affecting customers but not a large %.


my guess.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/11396931
> 
> 
> Except the quote from TWC makes no sense at all. Far as I know, ALL of Manhattan is "wired" for "digital service." That means fiber underground to the node that switches to copper and is supposed to carry no more than 500 installations.
> 
> 
> The quote seems to clearly say everyone in that building will lose HBO on 9/15.
> 
> 
> My folks live in such a building (that gets a separate deal with TWC that gives them much smaller rates than most of us). They had subscribed to HBO, but having an analog box, could only get a single HBO channel, not the 6 others. It took a year for them to agree with me to swap it for a digital box... and this was at least 3 years ago.



Yes, everyone will lose HBO because digital service is not available in the building. TWC has been requesting that the building allow them upgrade the wiring for years now. The original letter that went to shareholders indicated that they needed to swap out their analog boxes for digital ones. But this letter was sent in error as they will not allow shareholders to obtain digital boxes until such time as the wiring is upgraded. They say this must be done because the wiring is in such a state that they can't guarantee the digital service will work...and it would be too costly to repair/maintain. For what it's worth I'm told there are very few buildings that will be affected by this move.


But regardless of this, the real point is that at a minimum 4 analog channels will be removed from the system next month. That will open up space for up to 8 new HD channels, right? Even if they steal some of the extra bandwidth for other services you would think we'll get 3 or 4 more HD channels? Maybe Golf/Versus HD, National Geo HD, Food TV HD, and MTV HD? Who knows...but I can't imagine them not throwing us at least a couple new HD channels.


----------



## AndyHDTV

most of the time 3 Hd channels are packed in the space that had a 1 analog channel.


so TWC could provide 12 HD channels for the elimination of 4 Analog chanels.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *benrub* /forum/post/11396212
> 
> 
> Dear fellow New Yorkers,
> 
> 
> This year the MLB Playoffs will be on a new HD station: TBS HD.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if Time Warner Cable plans to carry this station in time for the playoffs?
> 
> 
> I sent an email to Time Warner Cable NYC and got this response "As of now we have no word if we will have TBS in High definition that would be a decision TBS would need to make."
> 
> 
> What can we do to ensure that TWC carries this station so we can watch the playoffs in HD?
> 
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Ben



O trust me... we're all very aware of TBS-HD.......


And right now not one Time Warner Cable region has not made anything "official" yet in any market (other than something that just came out in Hawaii this week).


What can we do? probably not much.... I'm sure TWC is aware that the majority of HD viewers consider HD sports a huge priority.


We have just learned that they may be ditching a few Analog channels on 9/15... so thats a very good sign.... but with TWC.... they tend to not tell anyone anything....


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/11397524
> 
> 
> most of the time 3 Hd channels are packed in the space that had a 1 analog channel.
> 
> 
> so TWC could provide 12 HD channels for the elimination of 4 Analog chanels.



Does this come at the expense of a noticeable decrease in picture quality? And while I doubt they will hook us up with 12 new HD channels, what you are saying is that they could still give us 6 channels and keep half the extra bandwidth for other purposes. Sounds good to me.


----------



## benrub

Ok. Thanks for getting back to me.


Right now I'd say I'm very concerned. If I have to watch the MLB playoffs in standard def I'm going to be really annoyed.


Is there anyone I can call/email to bug them about adding TBS-HD to the lineup?


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/11397981
> 
> 
> Does this come at the expense of a noticeable decrease in picture quality? And while I doubt they will hook us up with 12 new HD channels, what you are saying is that they could still give us 6 channels and keep half the extra bandwidth for other purposes. Sounds good to me.



This also assumes that this analog channel mini shutdown is occurring system-wide. It seems to me that they might do this in certain areas on a rolling basis.


----------



## AndyHDTV

broadwayblue, where was this building?

Man-North, Man-South?


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *benrub* /forum/post/11398019
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anyone I can call/email to bug them about adding TBS-HD to the lineup?



Bob Watson

VP Programming & New Business Development

Time Warner Cable of NY & NJ

120 East 23rd Street

New York, NY 10010

212-598-7363 | Fax: 212-364-9810

Email: [email protected]


----------



## jheart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *benrub* /forum/post/11396212
> 
> 
> Dear fellow New Yorkers,
> 
> 
> This year the MLB Playoffs will be on a new HD station: TBS HD.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if Time Warner Cable plans to carry this station in time for the playoffs?
> 
> 
> I sent an email to Time Warner Cable NYC and got this response "As of now we have no word if we will have TBS in High definition that would be a decision TBS would need to make."
> 
> 
> What can we do to ensure that TWC carries this station so we can watch the playoffs in HD?
> 
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Ben



Doesn't FOX usually carry the MLB Playoffs ? I cannot believe that no local channel will be carrying the games, are you sure that is accurate ?


----------



## jheart

My apologies Ben, I just saw an article on it. Now I am concerned as well.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/11398495
> 
> 
> broadwayblue, where was this building?
> 
> Man-North, Man-South?



Man-South. East 63rd Street.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jheart* /forum/post/11398856
> 
> 
> Doesn't FOX usually carry the MLB Playoffs ? I cannot believe that no local channel will be carrying the games, are you sure that is accurate ?


 http://www.tbs.com/stories/story/0,,113630,00.html 


Fox has some games as well.


----------



## Helvetian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/11396751
> 
> 
> You may not have a choice... if the box is a 8300HDR, it's running the new, awful oft ware. If it's a 8300HD, it probably is running passport, which seems for now to be far preferable.
> 
> 
> As for the 15 bucks... absolutely worth it. 10 bucks is for DVR service, need I say more. The other 5 gets you HDNet's 2 channels and MOJO. Myself and a good pal watch more of HDNet than almost any other channel (save DiscHD).



Thanks for the response, I am going down to 23rd right now. I feel worried but will try to avoid any problems with the reps







. I hope it's not a long wait either to get my box exchanged and that I don't get lip about service calls. I don't have HDMI cables yet, so going to just use the comp ones supplied. I can't wait to get back home and enjoy HDTV!!


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasonDono* /forum/post/11380974
> 
> 
> My friend's 8300HD crapped out on her last week so she went in and exchanged it and received a 8300HDC. She HATES it, so do I. The new software is slow and clunky looking. The banner is huge and is not at all translucent. Along with all the other things that have been documented here, she discovered another bug that I have not seen noted. When you have two things scheduled to record at the same time and you are watching another show, it does not ask you what you want to do, it just turns off!
> 
> There is one benefit that I haven't seen mentioned. When watching SD channels the side bars are black. Small favors.



So instead of switching to the first programed show it would shut the box down? Not even a question of which channel would you like to see, Interesting. I tell you guys the more I hear of the trouble on these newbies the more I have to thank my service rep for not giving me one of those new boxes when my 8300 went bad.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Helvetian* /forum/post/11381367
> 
> 
> I am going to pick up a box today or tomorrow on 23rd, which HD-DVR box should I ask for? The call center rep told me the 8300HD DVR is the one I need with HDMI.
> 
> 
> Also is the $15 package worth it? The one with DVR service and extra HD channels?



Do Not get the 8300HDC, that would have the dreaded Navigator. Try to get the 8300HD only, But at this point you may not have a choice.


The $15 is a savings and but you reallyu have to look at it as $5 for 3 HD channels. They (HDnet, HDNetMovies, & Mojo) are some of the best looking HD channels available, DiscoveryHD being the best. If you are a sports fan you get another 7 sports channels with the package, which I feel will include extra HD access in the future. I personally have kept it as a package because I do find myself watching a lot of movies on HDnetmovies. The quality just looks so nice and they do have a good rotation of movies.


You can use the HDMI on the 8300HD, but it isn't necessary. You can use component cables also. Personally I would use the HDMI because it is a better transfer, but sometimes it just doesn't work for people.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/11382640
> 
> 
> Does anyone know when we be able to buy our own boxes? I thought there was some law going into effect regarding this.



It isn't a law, it is just TWC and other companies being more accessible to companies like TIVO. I also think Pioneer or motorola is suppose to make their boxes available for the public. Sci Atl is staying contracted to the cable co. for now. TWC is openning the door for a BYOB service. But I think the math was done earlier in this thread and the monthly fee still came out the same as TWC.


----------



## jasonDono




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11399770
> 
> 
> So instead of switching to the first programed show it would shut the box down? Not even a question of which channel would you like to see, Interesting. I tell you guys the more I hear of the trouble on these newbies the more I have to thank my service rep for not giving me one of those new boxes when my 8300 went bad.



She is also switching to component because her HDMI keeps losing sync, sometimes even when just changing channels. Has to turn everything off and start over. What a nightmare. She had no problem with her old 8300HD.


----------



## ZMike

Originally Posted by Helvetian

I am going to pick up a box today or tomorrow on 23rd, which HD-DVR box should I ask for? The call center rep told me the 8300HD DVR is the one I need with HDMI.


Also is the $15 package worth it? The one with DVR service and extra HD channels



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daniel711* /forum/post/11396583
> 
> 
> Well I got the Pioneer 3510HD which supports HDMI (even though I use the component hook-up), and I walked right in to 23rd st. and picked it up. They never tried to tell me I needed a service call...



Considering Helvetian's first question, the response could easily be misinterpreted. The Pioneer 3510HD has a DVI connector and is not a DVR box.

The current TWC DVR box is the SA 8300HDC (with HDMI connector) which has been universally panned by members of this group who have received it.

There is hope. TWC's actual replacement for the SA 8300HD is supposed to be a Samsung DVR box that is completely different inside (better) than the non-dvr box that TWC is now distributing. Almost no information at all is available on this box and there's no way to tell when they will have it available. This SA 8300HDC box looks like an attempt to kluge up a temporary solution to a regulatory problem. It's not even listed as a box on the SA website.


-Mike


----------



## DNINE

That somehow doen't suprise me TW's grip remains tight as a Steel Trap!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/11397246
> 
> 
> It actually makes sense to me.
> 
> As stated by TWC Insider in the past some buildings have the 550mhz system, so those are limited to just analog service. I guess they thought they would upgrade all of them by 9/15, but then realized they could keep up. So I guess they decided to go ahead with shutting off those analog channels anyway still affecting customers but not a large %.
> 
> 
> my guess.



Hmmm, I actually never considered the "building wiring." Because something like 4 years ago, TWC decided to not just re-wire, but put a whole new system in my co-op (involved 6" pipes run through the floors bottom to top, plus huge distribution boxes on each floor). We had already spent a small fortune to route ALL the typical wires that run around hallways through in-wall conduits. Running through that would have actually been MORE SECURE for TWC than those pipes... and we had many lawyer to lawyer discussions. Turned out their franchise agreement allowed them to essentially do what they want.


Oh, we are NOT a large building, only 39 units, of which maybe half are TWC subscribers.


Which is why the "the building refuses to allow TWC to re-wire" just didn't sound right.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/11399031
> 
> 
> Man-South. East 63rd Street.



Ha, I grew up on that street (between York and First)! I remember when Fridays (on the corner of First) was a total dive bar... and when it drew hundreds of B&T folks who clogged that corner all night long.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/11371176
> 
> 
> Which is hardly TWC's fault. Though I've seen some HD concerts on the full time MSG-HD when sporting events were not on.
> 
> 
> But, the main thing was that it relieved a whole host of problems that people were having with the DVR because the channels were part time and they couldn't schedule recordings in advance (remember?).



Indeed I do remember!


Still, TWC sure as hell touted it as new, additional HD channels we got... which was a bogus claim!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/11397524
> 
> 
> most of the time 3 Hd channels are packed in the space that had a 1 analog channel.
> 
> 
> so TWC could provide 12 HD channels for the elimination of 4 Analog chanels.



What they SHOULD do is give us those 4 HD channels SI gets that we don't. AND give us the 20% discount SIers get.


Wanna bet that we actually get noting, nada, zip, zilch?


BTW, there can/should be HUGE incentives for those with any of those premiums. If one is only using the analog channels, one is getting only 1 out of 7 (HBO) possible HBO channels. PLUS going to digital boxes will bring the 50 or so music channels... which are FABULOUS, great quality and absolutely NO talking (was riding around the city recently with a pal with an XM system in his car, there were no actual commercials but a lot of djing going on).


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/11409618
> 
> 
> Hmmm, I actually never considered the "building wiring." Because something like 4 years ago, TWC decided to not just re-wire, but put a whole new system in my co-op (involved 6" pipes run through the floors bottom to top, plus huge distribution boxes on each floor). We had already spent a small fortune to route ALL the typical wires that run around hallways through in-wall conduits. Running through that would have actually been MORE SECURE for TWC than those pipes... and we had many lawyer to lawyer discussions. Turned out their franchise agreement allowed them to essentially do what they want.
> 
> 
> Oh, we are NOT a large building, only 39 units, of which maybe half are TWC subscribers.
> 
> *Which is why the "the building refuses to allow TWC to re-wire" just didn't sound right*.



It's not so much that the building is refusing to allow TWC to re-wire, just that the layout of their hallways are such that the Board was worried about the aesthetics of the new conduit. Instead, we were able to find a work around where TWC's contractors will run the cables under the hallway carpeting to an entry point at each apartment door.


This method requires that the building install new carpeting in conjunction with the wiring, which is in itself a project. The Board, Management, TWC, and the carpet vendor have been working to coordinate this project...but it looks like it will not be completed until after the Sept. 15th cutoff date. We are trying to see whether it is possible to get an extension considering that the building is agreeing to the upgrade, but TWC's stance seems to be that this is a hard date.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/11409850
> 
> 
> What they SHOULD do is give us those 4 HD channels SI gets that we don't. AND give us the 20% discount SIers get.
> 
> *Wanna bet that we actually get noting, nada, zip, zilch?*



I'll take that bet. TWC loves to tell us it's a bandwidth issue. Their favorite, and really only legitimate argument will be gone, assuming they move these premiums. I really think they HAVE to give us something. The only real question as I see it, is how long does it take them to add the new channel(s) after the 15th? I'm crossing my fingers Golf/VS is added by October 8th. Basically that gives them 3 weeks.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasonDono* /forum/post/11406195
> 
> 
> She is also switching to component because her HDMI keeps losing sync, sometimes even when just changing channels. Has to turn everything off and start over. What a nightmare. She had no problem with her old 8300HD.



that is horrible. Not that TWC is a innocent here, but I am truly surprised that they are releasing such a bad system, even though it was well known that the initial boxes had bugs. This is just a sign of them rushing to implement a software that will in turn increase profit for them. They should have waited. But hey it is just like the LCD's and plasm's out there. The manufacturer rushes to get it to us that they don't give it a total quality test. What do we get? We get problem filled products. This isn't fair, epecially with the new season approaching.


----------



## Helvetian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11399900
> 
> 
> Do Not get the 8300HDC, that would have the dreaded Navigator. Try to get the 8300HD only, But at this point you may not have a choice.
> 
> 
> The $15 is a savings and but you reallyu have to look at it as $5 for 3 HD channels. They (HDnet, HDNetMovies, & Mojo) are some of the best looking HD channels available, DiscoveryHD being the best. If you are a sports fan you get another 7 sports channels with the package, which I feel will include extra HD access in the future. I personally have kept it as a package because I do find myself watching a lot of movies on HDnetmovies. The quality just looks so nice and they do have a good rotation of movies.
> 
> 
> You can use the HDMI on the 8300HD, but it isn't necessary. You can use component cables also. Personally I would use the HDMI because it is a better transfer, but sometimes it just doesn't work for people.



I got the HDC, I really don't like the menu's. Prefer Passport, but the girl told me it was FCC regulation that required this new firmware. Also I did get the $15 package, I love it. Amazing. It's so painful to watch regular TV now, I can't. I find myself just watching the same HD channels. I will look into HDMI soon, I like the idea of eliminating all of my cables down to just one.


Also any word on National Geographic HD? And how do I find a listing of Fox shows recorded in HD? Prison Break, is that HD Widescreen? And finally how do I ascertain info on future HD channels? Thanks


----------



## margoba

Just say no to HDMI. Unless you have "golden eyes" the difference is almost invisible. Unless the 4 extra cables are driving you crazy, it's just not worth the aggravation of dealing with HDMI's idiosyncrasies. For some, it works fine; for others it's horrible.


And if you do decide to try it (after all most of us here are gadget-aholics) then leave the component cables connected so you can easily go back.


Just my 2 cents.


-barry


----------



## Helvetian

Noticing the audio isn't 100% synched when I recorded Lord of the Rings on TNT HD via component cables. I'm beginning to really hate this.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/11415534
> 
> 
> Just say no to HDMI. Unless you have "golden eyes" the difference is almost invisible. Unless the 4 extra cables are driving you crazy, it's just not worth the aggravation of dealing with HDMI's idiosyncrasies. For some, it works fine; for others it's horrible.
> 
> 
> And if you do decide to try it (after all most of us here are gadget-aholics) then leave the component cables connected so you can easily go back.
> 
> 
> Just my 2 cents.
> 
> 
> -barry



I've been HDMI for over a year and have had no, nada, zilch issues/problems with it. I did some careful tests of HDMI vs. component and consistently got results showing the component connection was visibly darker than HDMI. But aside from that, I have an additional reason to go HDMI. Normally all audio is routed from my STB to an external AVR system. BUT late at night, this could be an issue (apartment building, downstairs neighbors have little kids). All I have to do is shut off the AVR and switch the STB from "Dolby Digital" to "HDMI" and bingo, I get audio through the TV's speakers.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Helvetian* /forum/post/11416375
> 
> 
> Noticing the audio isn't 100% synched when I recorded Lord of the Rings on TNT HD via component cables. I'm beginning to really hate this.



It's TNT. I've seen this quite a few times with them (I've seen 3 second long lags between audio and video on TNT). PLUS, they stretch everything, distorting the picture to satisfy all the "less informed" who seem to feel having a distorted image is better than having side pillars. It's a patented TNT thing called "Stretch-O-Vision."


----------



## DAK333

Do my eyes deceive me, or is tonight's UFC actually going to be on HD PPV in NYC (Brooklyn to be exact)?


I'm wary only because it shows as the same price as the regular PPV and I thought the HD version was $10 more.


----------



## Helvetian

What movies or OD is HD? I can't find any. And good to know on TNT, I had the same problem with Simone.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/11417906
> 
> 
> It's a patented TNT thing called "Stretch-O-Vision."












Never noticed the TNT audio lag, not that I'm a regular there. I only watch their NBA, which is very good HD _and_ I recently watched the mini series The Company. It's a decent drama (if you haven't seen it yet, give it a shot, I'm sure they will rebroadcast it) and it's very good HD too. No stretch-o-vision or audio lag. Perhaps it's another HDMI anomaly. I use component for video and have both digital and analog audio options.


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/11417882
> 
> 
> I've been HDMI for over a year and have had no, nada, zilch issues/problems with it. I did some careful tests of HDMI vs. component and consistently got results showing the component connection was visibly darker than HDMI. But aside from that, I have an additional reason to go HDMI. Normally all audio is routed from my STB to an external AVR system. BUT late at night, this could be an issue (apartment building, downstairs neighbors have little kids). All I have to do is shut off the AVR and switch the STB from "Dolby Digital" to "HDMI" and bingo, I get audio through the TV's speakers.



You're one of those people who have had good luck with HDMI. Based on your reading of this site (as opposed to personal experience) would you really recommend switching from component to HDMI without very good reasons? It sure seems like lots of folks have problems with HDMI.


And Navigator looks to be even flakier vis-a-vis HDMI. I suspect that this "not able to change output resolutions" is just a bug and will be fixed soon, but it would really annoy me. I currently have a Sony TV that takes moderately long to sync up. I'd rather let the TW box convert everything to 1040.


As to specifics: in my case, I used to have a Sharp 37" LCD TV, and the picture quality was clearly worse with HDMI than with component (not as sharp or contrasty). I spent several hours over a week or so trying to fix things, but I never got the HDMI PQ up to the component. Maybe it was a TV issue.


For your audio issue, won't it work just the same with component cables? You'd just have to use analog audio directly to the TV and digital to the amp.


----------



## schmoppa

Hi All, I just got an HDTV and am just now experiencing QAM with TWC for the first time.


I do not have a cable box... Does anyone know where I can get a list of non-cable box channel listings for TWC, including HD channels? for instance, PBS is channel 1.13 here.


A couple more questions:


Is there a QAM HD-TNC channel? I assume that Discovery HD is a premium channel?


thanks!


----------



## klflote

I'm attempting to compile a list of *specific* problems with the 8300 HDC DVR and its new software. Things like "it's slow and clunky" aren't really what I'm after, though that seems to be the major complaint in the searches I've done in this forum. A specific operation that's slow (especially on the new software vs. passport) is more to the point.


Here's what I have so far:

o Cannot do a series recording on a specific time/day of week only

o Needs frequent reboots (mine averages 1 per week)

o No hh:mm demarcation as you scan through recorded shows

o Box shuts off when recording two shows at once

o HDMI is not officially supported, and may or may not work


----------



## Helvetian

I'm experiencing recordings that don't record. I set something to record and it simply didn't, even when nothing else was scheduled. I was so annoyed to miss that special TV event thanks to the box.


----------



## beatles6

What is the reason for wasting bandwith by having YES on 708 and 730? Can't TWC give us Versus/Golf on one of these channels?


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beatles6* /forum/post/11430823
> 
> 
> What is the reason for wasting bandwith by having YES on 708 and 730? Can't TWC give us Versus/Golf on one of these channels?



I think it’s one (the same) signal so I believe that it’s not taking up additional bandwidth. Berk32 answered this a while ago.


----------



## AndyHDTV

yeah, YES-HD & SNY-HD are both duplicated from one signal.


----------



## AndyHDTV

Regarding the Elimination of Analog Premium Channels



From TWC:

"Our ongoing commitment to our customers means that TWC is always upgrading the system. At this time, part of the process includes the phasing out of delivering premium programming via analog signals.


While this particular phase will not provide you personally with the expanded programming options and increase in speed that you desire, I assure you that this project is one that will help us to facilitate those improvements."


----------



## Threemoons

All,


Sorry if this has been asked before, but I didn't see the word "Tivo" mentioned in this thread. Does anyone here have one of the newer Tivos with TWC NYC Digital Cable? Does it work? I am really getting tired of the space limitations on the DVR from TWC, and the thing has been overheating and needing rebooting all summer.


A friend of mine has an OLDER (1st Gen) Tivo and moans that he can only record one show at a time since he never wants to record one of the few analog channels still left. He also claims that he can't WATCH one digital channel while recording another (but note: this individual, while a dear friend, IS techically not very competent--he may be wrong. Is he?) Is there a way to make the Tivo do the "record two digital channels at once" thing and/or "watch one digital channel while recording another" that the TWC DVR can? I would LOVE to dump the TWC box and get a Tivo.


And yeah, I have followed the other "hack your SATA" thread but I am truly afraid of screwing up the box.


Thanks so much! FWIW, TIVO is running a special now:

https://www3.tivo.com/store/webspecials.do 


Thanks again.


----------



## Helvetian

I don't have the space for another set-top box, so prefer the all-in-one of TWC box. Also my TWC doesn't appear to allow HD recording and watching another channel, the channel just doesn't change at all for me and it won't even let me pause live TV while on HD and recording HD. Very annoying.


----------



## scott_bernstein

Here's something that just dawned on me when thinking about the HDC box -- at some point, we all know that they are going to shove some version of the Navigator onto our Passport boxes.


And reading that there is no way to set a recurring recording to run from one particular time to another, I got to thinking -- what's going to happen to all of my recurring recordings when my box gets flashed with a new operating system? I sure hope that they consider this and that the new software keeps our programmed recordings, or they're going to have a bunch of really pissed off people!


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/11435947
> 
> 
> ..when my box gets flashed with a new operating system? ...










I hope that it doesn't come down to a flash.










An exchange process will work for me. At this point I don't care how my two 8300s act up. Unless a cobra snake pops out of it (I just watched that _Snakes on a Plane_ flick







) I will not exchange my box!


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/11436171
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that it doesn't come down to a flash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An exchange process will work for me. At this point I don't care how my two 8300s act up. Unless a cobra snake pops out of it (I just watched that _Snakes on a Plane_ flick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I will not exchange my box!



Oh, it will for sure. At some point. There's no way that they're going to force all customers with SA8000s (and I'd be willing to bet that there are still a TON of those out there), SA8300s, and the 8000/8300HDs to replace their DVRs.


There will be a time when they flash all of the boxes with the new OS. I just hope at that point the system is MUCH more stable/functional than it is right now.


It is entirely possible that the version that is installed on the 8300HDCs that are being given out now is not the latest/most up-to-date version of the software. I'd be willing to bet that they have updates for it in other TWC areas, but they haven't made it here yet.




I've got a question for all of you Navigator people --


How many days can you page forward in the guide?


There was a time (3+ years ago) when you could page forward 14 days in the guide. Now we're limited to 6.


Scott


----------



## AndyHDTV

same, 6 days.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/11432503
> 
> 
> Regarding the Elimination of Analog Premium Channels
> 
> 
> 
> From TWC:
> 
> "Our ongoing commitment to our customers means that TWC is always upgrading the system. At this time, part of the process includes the phasing out of delivering premium programming via analog signals.
> 
> 
> While this particular phase will not provide you personally with the expanded programming options and increase in speed that you desire, I assure you that this project is one that will help us to facilitate those improvements."



Is this in response to an email you sent asking whether the impending phasing out of several analog channels (premiums) would result in additional HD channels and higher speed internet?


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/11437915
> 
> 
> Is this in response to an email you sent asking whether the impending phasing out of several analog channels (premiums) would result in additional HD channels and higher speed internet?



Si


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Threemoons* /forum/post/11433885
> 
> 
> All,
> 
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked before, but I didn't see the word "Tivo" mentioned in this thread. Does anyone here have one of the newer Tivos with TWC NYC Digital Cable? Does it work? I am really getting tired of the space limitations on the DVR from TWC, and the thing has been overheating and needing rebooting all summer.
> 
> 
> A friend of mine has an OLDER (1st Gen) Tivo and moans that he can only record one show at a time since he never wants to record one of the few analog channels still left. He also claims that he can't WATCH one digital channel while recording another (but note: this individual, while a dear friend, IS techically not very competent--he may be wrong. Is he?) Is there a way to make the Tivo do the "record two digital channels at once" thing and/or "watch one digital channel while recording another" that the TWC DVR can? I would LOVE to dump the TWC box and get a Tivo.
> 
> 
> And yeah, I have followed the other "hack your SATA" thread but I am truly afraid of screwing up the box.
> 
> 
> Thanks so much! FWIW, TIVO is running a special now:
> 
> https://www3.tivo.com/store/webspecials.do
> 
> 
> Thanks again.



The TiVo Series 3 and TiVo HD boxes can and will provide the same dual-tuner trickery that the TWC DVR offers. You will be able to watch one show while recording another, and you will be able to record two shows while watching a pre-recorded show at the same time.


If you buy a TiVo Series 3 or TiVo HD, you will have to pay a monthly TiVo service fee ranging from around $9/mo to $17/mo, depending on whether you pay a few years in advance or sign a long-term agreement. You will also need to get two CableCARDs from TWC, at $1.75 each per month. TWC will also charge a one-time fee of $33 to install the first card and $20 for the second card.


With the TiVo, you will have access to all of the channels you subscribe to, including HD channels, but you will not have access to any on-demand channels or pay-per-view. However, TiVo provides access to online video services such as Amazon Unbox.


TiVo HD also allows you to use an external eSATA drive to augment its recording capacity. This is not available on the TiVo Series 3 at this time.


TiVo Series 2 boxes cannot receive digital cable channels without the help of a standard digital cable box.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/11438556
> 
> 
> Si



bastards.


----------



## TMSKILZ

Once FIOS is released all over NYC, TWC will be in BIG trouble, just like Blu-Ray is now that HD-DVD has Paramount & Dreamworks studios as exclusives!


The end is nigh! Until then I'll try enjoying whatever small HD package TWC has to offer!


----------



## UnnDunn

I don't think TWC will be in as much trouble as everyone thinks. Verizon FiOS TV, at the end of the day, isn't all that much better than TWCs service. It's merely an alternative. Its promise is it will bring much-needed competition to TWC, not that it will be fundamentally better than TWC.


TWC is already responding to the competition, at least in SI.


For me, the best thing about FiOS so far has been the internet access and customer service. FiOS customer service has been absolutely stellar for us; the few problems we've had were diagnosed or fixed by VZ within hours (literally) of us reporting them. We'd call at 9 in the morning, they'd have a guy out to our house by 1 in the afternoon and the problem would either be diagnosed or fixed by 2. You can't beat that turnaround with a stick.


But FiOS TV looks like it's just going to be the same thing as cable, but with a few extra gimmicks and not much more in the way of HD.


----------



## marcos_p




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/11436340
> 
> 
> same, 6 days.



I have the 8300HDC box and I could only go forward 3 days.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/11440601
> 
> 
> I don't think TWC will be in as much trouble as everyone thinks.
> 
> 
> FiOS TV looks like it's just going to be the same thing as cable, but with a few extra gimmicks and not much more in the way of HD.



I agree. While they may have more in the way of total number of HD channels, they will be lacking some very important offerings. For me, as a huge Rangers fan, I couldn't go solely with Verizon as they don't have MSG-HD. Now that might not matter to the average consumer...but for me that makes it a no go. I guess a lot of it will depend on pricing. If Verizon undercuts TWC by a good bit I'm sure they would be pretty successful sniping quite a few of their customers.


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/11439345
> 
> 
> The TiVo Series 3 and TiVo HD boxes can and will provide the same dual-tuner trickery that the TWC DVR offers. You will be able to watch one show while recording another, and you will be able to record two shows while watching a pre-recorded show at the same time.
> 
> 
> If you buy a TiVo Series 3 or TiVo HD, you will have to pay a monthly TiVo service fee ranging from around $9/mo to $17/mo, depending on whether you pay a few years in advance or sign a long-term agreement. You will also need to get two CableCARDs from TWC, at $1.75 each per month. TWC will also charge a one-time fee of $33 to install the first card and $20 for the second card.
> 
> 
> With the TiVo, you will have access to all of the channels you subscribe to, including HD channels, but you will not have access to any on-demand channels or pay-per-view. However, TiVo provides access to online video services such as Amazon Unbox.
> 
> 
> TiVo HD also allows you to use an external eSATA drive to augment its recording capacity. This is not available on the TiVo Series 3 at this time.
> 
> 
> TiVo Series 2 boxes cannot receive digital cable channels without the help of a standard digital cable box.



Undunn,


This is a clear and definitive answer. Thanks for that. However, the tone of your response feels more like analysis than experience. Have you (or anybody else on this thread) actually tried the Tivo Series 3? Does it work as promised? Does it integrate smoothly with TWCNYC?


Comments would be appreciated from any NYC Tivo users. I love my 8300HD, but I need a "plan B" for when they force feed Navigator to me.


-barry


----------



## eljeffreynyc

Well I was having problems with the new samsung hd box (info button would go to 7pm slot everytime) so i decided to reboot it. Once I power it back on I noticed it said "image dl" and then soon after the dl it started flashing the box. the new version that was installed is 1.7.6 of mystro. so far I have noticed any differences. just giving you guys a heads up incase you are having problems with the samsung hd box.


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/11443595
> 
> 
> Undunn,
> 
> 
> This is a clear and definitive answer. Thanks for that. However, the tone of your response feels more like analysis than experience. Have you (or anybody else on this thread) actually tried the Tivo Series 3? Does it work as promised? Does it integrate smoothly with TWCNYC?
> 
> 
> Comments would be appreciated from any NYC Tivo users. I love my 8300HD, but I need a "plan B" for when they force feed Navigator to me.
> 
> 
> -barry



The only TiVo box I've had plenty of experience with is the DirecTV DVR with TiVo, which does for DirecTV what the TiVo S3/HD does for digital cable.


Based on that, I can say I think TiVo's UI is almost as clunky as Passport and a good deal slower with all the menu transitions and when populating the Guide. But I can also say that it is extremely dependable in doing the job it is supposed to do.


Barring any issues with CableCARDs or TWC, I think that is also a fair assessment of the TiVo S3/HD.


----------



## TravKoolBreeze

I noticed on the 8300HDC boxes, that if your are connected by HDMI, you are now able to select the aspect ratio and the output resolutions. I haven't yet notice any other differences yet.


----------



## coneyparleg

the fios release will mean competition wich is good for consumers


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/11423570
> 
> 
> You're one of those people who have had good luck with HDMI. Based on your reading of this site (as opposed to personal experience) would you really recommend switching from component to HDMI without very good reasons? It sure seems like lots of folks have problems with HDMI.
> 
> 
> And Navigator looks to be even flakier vis-a-vis HDMI. I suspect that this "not able to change output resolutions" is just a bug and will be fixed soon, but it would really annoy me. I currently have a Sony TV that takes moderately long to sync up. I'd rather let the TW box convert everything to 1040.
> 
> 
> As to specifics: in my case, I used to have a Sharp 37" LCD TV, and the picture quality was clearly worse with HDMI than with component (not as sharp or contrasty). I spent several hours over a week or so trying to fix things, but I never got the HDMI PQ up to the component. Maybe it was a TV issue.
> 
> 
> For your audio issue, won't it work just the same with component cables? You'd just have to use analog audio directly to the TV and digital to the amp.



Uh I did give a reason why I would stick with HDMI, I'm not THAT weird that nobody would find value in that reason. Yes I do know that different folks seems to have very different takes on PQ... although I'd generally attribute it to what different cable suppliers do. It actually would NOT surprise me that even though we both are with the same company, we get our signals from 2 different sources (you are Man. South head end, I'm Man. North).


Doubtless, the exact display can play a role...Im very familiar with both my Samsung and a Sony LCD HD display and one big difference is the Sony takes FAR longer to sync than the Samsung. Both from Man. North.


Indeed it could be the display that gives me such a different result between the 2 methods... with component I'd have to boost block and white level to their maxes to get the same overall gamma. AND I find that my DVD player (which only has component) does the same "darker" picture (as it has no HDMI, the only test I can do is compare a DVD via component to the exact same film broadcast, which means HDMI from my STB). Fortunately, I can compensate by setting my DVD player to lighten the image... so the same image from the 2 sources is very close.


BTW, for what I am doing with audio, using Component would mean a lot more time/button presses would be needed to accomplish the same end result.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/11435947
> 
> 
> Here's something that just dawned on me when thinking about the HDC box -- at some point, we all know that they are going to shove some version of the Navigator onto our Passport boxes.
> 
> 
> And reading that there is no way to set a recurring recording to run from one particular time to another, I got to thinking -- what's going to happen to all of my recurring recordings when my box gets flashed with a new operating system? I sure hope that they consider this and that the new software keeps our programmed recordings, or they're going to have a bunch of really pissed off people!



I'm afraid it may be worse... as I understand it, there are 2 different Navigator versions, one that runs on the HDC boxes and one tat runs on the HD boxes. So we can sit smugly here holding onto out HDs for dear life only to find that we get this "other version" that could very well have even worse problems than the version on HDC boxes. THAT scares the **** out of me as we will have NO CHOICE at that point.


FIOS I'm afraid is years away for us Manhattanites so TWC just doesn't give a flying crap.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/11439345
> 
> 
> TiVo HD also allows you to use an external eSATA drive to augment its recording capacity. This is not available on the TiVo Series 3 at this time.



As I read it, using an external SATA drive with a TiVo is NOT yet officially sanctioned... they have said there will be a software update to allow it. BUT I have also read that with some form of hack, one CAN do that right now.


Other than the "2 way issue" of using a TiVo, the REAL barrier is lack of SDV support. While I do NOT "know for sure," the question is can TiVo provide 2 way AND SDV support with software only. Everything I read implies no... but like I said I don't know for sure.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/11440601
> 
> 
> I don't think TWC will be in as much trouble as everyone thinks. Verizon FiOS TV, at the end of the day, isn't all that much better than TWCs service. It's merely an alternative. Its promise is it will bring much-needed competition to TWC, not that it will be fundamentally better than TWC.
> 
> 
> TWC is already responding to the competition, at least in SI.
> 
> 
> For me, the best thing about FiOS so far has been the internet access and customer service. FiOS customer service has been absolutely stellar for us; the few problems we've had were diagnosed or fixed by VZ within hours (literally) of us reporting them. We'd call at 9 in the morning, they'd have a guy out to our house by 1 in the afternoon and the problem would either be diagnosed or fixed by 2. You can't beat that turnaround with a stick.
> 
> 
> But FiOS TV looks like it's just going to be the same thing as cable, but with a few extra gimmicks and not much more in the way of HD.



I'm reasonably certain that by the time we get access to FIOS TV, TWC and Verizon will be very similar in features and pricing (although I'd anticipate FIOS have much faster Internet connections at the same price point).


But my feeling is that they HAVE screwed us because they could... honestly giving your guys more HD channels for less cost borders on illegal. So even if it's very competitive when FIOS gets up here, I'm changing... and I'll encourage everyone to do the same as I for that very reason.


Not only that, but if they DO shut off the analog premium channels on 9/15, let's see how quickly we get access to those 4 HD channels you guys have access to. I'd bet you it will NOT happen until maybe the end of the year. It bloody well COULD happen on 9/16.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/11446016
> 
> 
> So we can sit smugly here holding onto out HDs for dear life



Not that you were describing my position but… personally, my attitude could not be described as smug.







I’m more in the style of... _“they can have my Passport Box when they pry it from my cold dead hands.”_


----------



## manhattan12345




> Quote:
> Verizon Communications rolled out its FiOS TV interactive media guide to customers in California, the sixth state where the telephone company has launched it.
> 
> 
> The IMG, as Verizon refers to the guide, features enhanced TV and video-on-demand listings; tabbed menus; and a search function that spans TV channels, VOD and digital video recordings. It also lets subscribers access personal music and photos over a home network. In addition to California, the guide is now available to customers in parts of Indiana, Maryland, Massachusetts, New Jersey, Virginia and Rhode Island.
> 
> 
> Verizon, which originally planned to use Microsoft's interactive program guide, took over development of the guide with its own internal team of software engineers. The telco said it tested the application over 18 months with more than 2,000 consumers in Boston and Dallas, and performed field trials with customers in New Jersey this spring.
> 
> 
> Verizon said future versions of the IMG will add Internet radio, videos, podcasts and games to FiOS TV. Other new features are to include scheduling DVR recordings from a cell phone or Web browser, a capability Verizon is developing with Gemstar-TV Guide International.



-_Multichannel News_


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Helvetian* /forum/post/11414032
> 
> 
> I got the HDC, I really don't like the menu's. Prefer Passport, but the girl told me it was FCC regulation that required this new firmware. Also I did get the $15 package, I love it. Amazing. It's so painful to watch regular TV now, I can't. I find myself just watching the same HD channels. I will look into HDMI soon, I like the idea of eliminating all of my cables down to just one.
> 
> 
> Also any word on National Geographic HD? And how do I find a listing of Fox shows recorded in HD? Prison Break, is that HD Widescreen? And finally how do I ascertain info on future HD channels? Thanks



Personally I think that FCC line is a bunch of Crap, just her saying something that sounds legal so you wouldn't argue as much.


I am with you, I pay the $15 dollars happily when I find myself using my DVR daily and watcihing at least 10 to 20 hrs of the 3 HD nets a week.


HDMI is a good buy, but if you can I would see if a friend has the cable first and try it. 1, we don't know how HDMI is reacting with these new boxes. 2, Sometimes people have gotten better PQ with component. Personally I am pro-HDMI. I did see a difference. It is slight but there is one.


As for TWC and extra HD channels. Just sit back and wait like the rest of us. Changes are coming and those SI channels will be given to the remainder of the city before years end(MO). Last season all Fox scripted shows were broadcast in HD. The question on Fox and HD is their reality shows. AI is shown in HD but some of the others are not. Even if they aren't in HD, The HD channel for all networks make the non-HD shows look 10x better than the SD feed looks.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Lemme throw this on into the stew... someone in San Diego reports (another AVS thread) that he took his 8300HDC/Navigator BACK to TWC and was able to get a 8300HD/Passport box back. Which IS perfectly "legal" in that it does NOT violate the FCC's integrated security "regulation."


Of course, this would seem to be stop-gap only, I expect they WILL be pushing that alternate version of Navigator to all HD boxes soon... possibly by year's end.


----------



## ZMike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/11446016
> 
> 
> I'm afraid it may be worse... as I understand it, there are 2 different Navigator versions, one that runs on the HDC boxes and one tat runs on the HD boxes. So we can sit smugly here holding onto out HDs for dear life only to find that we get this "other version" that could very well have even worse problems than the version on HDC boxes. THAT scares the **** out of me as we will have NO CHOICE at that point.
> 
> 
> FIOS I'm afraid is years away for us Manhattanites so TWC just doesn't give a flying crap.



Yes, our SA 8300HD boxes have less memory than the so-called "new" kluged-up SA 8300HDC boxes, so they have to run a different version. It could be a good thing or a bad thing, or no-thing.


But there is something much more promising that may (or may not) be out there in the near future. There is a Samsung OCAP DVR, SMT-H3070, that is completely different inside (better) than the SMT-H3050 non-dvr HD box that some people in NYC have received recently. It is said to have a new and improved version of the chip that is in the Tivo S3 and enough memory to run Navigator correctly. There is almost no information available about this box at all. It appeared at one point that TWC was going to Samsung for their next generation HD and HD-DVR boxes. It would be nice if anyone with inside knowledge of TWC could find out if TWC will actually buy the Samsung 3070 HD-DVR box. That could be a good thing for us who hoard those SA 8300HD boxes and dread the day they get "upgraded" with Navigator.


-Mike


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/11415534
> 
> 
> Just say no to HDMI. Unless you have "golden eyes" the difference is almost invisible. Unless the 4 extra cables are driving you crazy, it's just not worth the aggravation of dealing with HDMI's idiosyncrasies. For some, it works fine; for others it's horrible.
> 
> 
> And if you do decide to try it (after all most of us here are gadget-aholics) then leave the component cables connected so you can easily go back.
> 
> 
> Just my 2 cents.
> 
> 
> -barry



Sorry Barry I am with River. HDMI is better. The most noticable difference for me is in the sound. But their are some PQ diffrences that make it worth the buck. However I do agree with you with keeping the component cables connected also. HDMI isn't 100%, not because of the cable but because of the STB and cable co. This is a peace of mind move that saves you when and if HDMI connection acts up. In the past year I have had to switch back to component only 5-10 times, which isn't that bad.


Once HDMI 1.3 is more widespread that is when the gap will widen between component and HDMI. Untill then the debate continues.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11447865
> 
> 
> . The most noticable difference for me is in the sound..


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/11435947
> 
> 
> Here's something that just dawned on me when thinking about the HDC box -- at some point, we all know that they are going to shove some version of the Navigator onto our Passport boxes.
> 
> 
> And reading that there is no way to set a recurring recording to run from one particular time to another, I got to thinking -- what's going to happen to all of my recurring recordings when my box gets flashed with a new operating system? I sure hope that they consider this and that the new software keeps our programmed recordings, or they're going to have a bunch of really pissed off people!



I am not going to say TWC would be or is user friendly, but if they think that the software upgrade will erase our DVR. I do believe we will get some warning to watch our saved shows before the upgrade takes place. I don't think they would be that hateful. Especially now with FIOS on their heels. It just seems unprofessional and risky to take a chance on the subscribers that are on the bubble about switching. But then again they have released a problem filled system. We could just hope that the upgrade is as simple as the ones we get now.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/11448171



Sorry Larry, let me explain. With the HDMI the sound comes in clearer and higher at a lower volume, with component the sound comes in lower I would have to raise the volume high to get to the same sound level. To me the sound is crisper with the HDMI. Ex: glass breaking and car crashes just sound better.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11448543
> 
> 
> With the HDMI the sound comes in clearer and higher at a lower volume, ...just sound better.










That's cool, good to know. I never heard any comments (positive or negitive) regarding the audio quality with HDMI.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/11448707
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's cool, good to know. I never heard any comments (positive or negitive) regarding the audio quality with HDMI.



I was shocked to hear such a difference. But there is one. People probably don't mention it because most people don't have both component and HDMI connected at the same time. Plus the focus is mostly on PQ when it comes to the TV's of today.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11448882
> 
> 
> ...most people don't have both component and HDMI connected at the same time. Plus the focus is mostly on PQ when it comes to the TV's of today.










I have the _Digital Optical_ out and the _Analog Out_ going into my receiver from the STB. I only switch to _Analog_ on those rare occasions when warranted. I also have the analog directly into the display for those even more unusual times when I don't turn on the receiver.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TMSKILZ* /forum/post/11440477
> 
> 
> Once FIOS is released all over NYC, TWC will be in BIG trouble, just like Blu-Ray is now that HD-DVD has Paramount & Dreamworks studios as exclusives!
> 
> 
> The end is nigh! Until then I'll try enjoying whatever small HD package TWC has to offer!



TWC will be just fine. They will lose a good amount of subscribers but they expect that. There are the ones that complain here daily that will be gone immediately. Then you have the bubble people like me. What can they offer me that TWC doesn't? Plus, where is the savings? I will not switch if I have to pay more. There are more people on this bubble then you think. FIOSTV is a new service just like Sat was. People made the jump and soon after there were threads like this one with the complaints of the service. TWC is bracing itself for the loss of subvscribers, but it is also making an effort to keep current customers and lure in some newbies.


As for the Blu-Ray & HD-DVD fiasco.

*Blu-Ray*

Sony Pictures

Columbia Pictures

MGM

Buena Vista

Walt Disney Pictures

Pixar

20th Century Fox

Warner Home Video

Warner Brothers

New Line

HBO

Lionsgate

*HD-DVD*

NBC Universal

Universal Studios

NBC Studios

Paramount

Dreamworks

Warner Home Video

Warner Brothers

New Line

HBO

Weinstein Co.


As you can see by Paramount leaving Blu-Ray it is just evening the playing field. In turn screwing Joe consumer even more because there is still no end in sight of this so called "format war". I truly don't care who "wins" because the consumer is going to be the biggest loser in all this crap. I can't wait to watch a DVD in true HD but I am not going to get sucked into their war when current DVD's look just fine on my HDTV. The Dual players are the best solution for us, because neither of the formats are giving in. However the prices of these players need to go down.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11449404
> 
> 
> As you can see by Paramount leaving Blu-Ray it is just evening the playing field. In turn screwing Joe consumer even more because there is still no end in sight of this so called "format war". I truly don't care who "wins" because the consumer is going to be the biggest loser in all this crap. I can't wait to watch a DVD in true HD but I am not going to get sucked into their war when current DVD's look just fine on my HDTV. The Dual players are the best solution for us, because neither of the formats are giving in. However the prices of these players need to go down.



Well DVD looks so so on my HDTV, but HD DVD looks fantastic. Today you can buy an HD DVD player for $210 from amazon and get 8 free movies. Hopefully BD players will come down in price too, and then you'll be able to watch everything you want. Eventually dual players will be affordable too. So who really cares that there's a format war? Just own both and watch whatever you want.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/11440601
> 
> 
> I don't think TWC will be in as much trouble as everyone thinks. Verizon FiOS TV, at the end of the day, isn't all that much better than TWCs service. It's merely an alternative. Its promise is it will bring much-needed competition to TWC, not that it will be fundamentally better than TWC.
> 
> 
> TWC is already responding to the competition, at least in SI.
> 
> 
> For me, the best thing about FiOS so far has been the internet access and customer service. FiOS customer service has been absolutely stellar for us; the few problems we've had were diagnosed or fixed by VZ within hours (literally) of us reporting them. We'd call at 9 in the morning, they'd have a guy out to our house by 1 in the afternoon and the problem would either be diagnosed or fixed by 2. You can't beat that turnaround with a stick.
> 
> 
> But FiOS TV looks like it's just going to be the same thing as cable, but with a few extra gimmicks and not much more in the way of HD.



I totally agree with you. Right now the channel lineup looks the same minus some of cablevisions channels, which might stop me from getting it. Plus the HD choices do not amaze me, if they were offering Voom also then it might be a "must get", but then again that is a Cablevision property so I doubt they will be rushing to sell it to them. The one thing I have read about FIOSTV is that the Locals are extra, that doesn't sit well with me. The other problem is the internet, to get that better speed internet it will cost a lot more than the triple play cost which is already more than what TWC charges.


I have everything Verizon, (land line, DSL, & cell) and you are right. The CSR's are there helping, serving fast and knowledgeable. When I had a problem with my line I was serviced right away. If the people that service me now work with the FIOS division then it is a good positive for them.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/11449604
> 
> 
> Well DVD looks so so on my HDTV, but HD DVD looks fantastic. Today you can buy an HD DVD player for $210 from amazon and get 8 free movies. Hopefully BD players will come down in price too, and then you'll be able to watch everything you want. Eventually dual players will be affordable too. So who really cares that there's a format war? Just own both and watch whatever you want.



You see broadway that is the problem. Sure the prices will come down, but if you want it now you will be spending a lot of $$$ just to own one format then if you choose Blu-ray for Spidey you have to go out and spend more $$$ to get a HD-DVD player to see Shrek. It is the consumer like you and me that get screwed. Sure the dual format will solve the issue, but those are way over priced also.

Don't get me wrong, I know DVD in HD is our future but this little "war" is doing nothing but robbing us of hard earned money. One format will "WIN" which will leave Joe consumer with a player that is a paperweight and send him to the store again to purchase that dual player that will cost him even more $$$$.


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11449822
> 
> 
> You see broadway that is the problem. Sure the prices will come down, but if you want it now you will be spending a lot of $$$ just to own one format then if you choose Blu-ray for Spidey you have to go out and spend more $$$ to get a HD-DVD player to see Shrek. It is the consumer like you and me that get screwed. Sure the dual format will solve the issue, but those are way over priced also.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I know DVD in HD is our future but this little "war" is doing nothing but robbing us of hard earned money. One format will "WIN" which will leave Joe consumer with a player that is a paperweight and send him to the store again to purchase that dual player that will cost him even more $$$$.



Such is the cost of early adoption. The reward is that we get to watch movies in HD that much earlier than those who wait for it all to shake itself out.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/11455534
> 
> 
> Such is the cost of early adoption. The reward is that we get to watch movies in HD that much earlier than those who wait for it all to shake itself out.



That is true, You take a chance with early adoption. However, unlike the early DVD people, my friend being one of them ($650), DVD in HD machines are a lot more and the HDDVD's themselves are much more. At least back in the day DVD attempted to compare it's price to the current tech(VHS). I guess the thing that bothers me the most that people will get screwed. You have people on both sides happy about their unit, as they should be! But one of the formats will fail which will turn those







into







for the other guy that needs to pay extra for that dual unit. At least the dual units have come out early so their price might go down at the same pace as the individual players.


----------



## Threemoons

All,


Thank you for all the info RE Tivo G3 compatibility with NYC TWC.










Now, all I have to do is scrape up the $700 and change for one...eeek...maybe consider it an early birthday gift...


--3M


PS--and no, I don't have an HDTV yet so that's not really an important issue for me...


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Threemoons* /forum/post/11458776
> 
> 
> 
> PS--and no, I don't have an HDTV yet so that's not really an important issue for me...



What, what, what? Are you kidding? Forget TIVO!! A HDTV is way more important. If you have a reg STB the HD boxes are free with TWC. You can save for TIVO later.


----------



## rbienstock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/11443595
> 
> 
> This is a clear and definitive answer. Thanks for that. However, the tone of your response feels more like analysis than experience. Have you (or anybody else on this thread) actually tried the Tivo Series 3? Does it work as promised? Does it integrate smoothly with TWCNYC?



I have three Series 3 units, and they work flawlessly. As you were told, you get no VOD or other interactive features, but you do get the marvelous TiVo interface. Also, if you use digital audio, the sound is much better and you always get DD 5.1 if it is available, unlike with the 8300. Also, if you use analog audio, you have a nice feature where you can hit FF one time and you get a 2x FF with audio, which is quite watchable and lets you speed through a show in 1/2 the time. If you do a Google search, you'll easily find a series of remote commands that will enable "one-button-30-second-skip" and also enable the eSATA port. I am now using the same 250GB eSATA drives with my Series 3s that I used to use with the 8300s. Also, the CC install rate is in Manhattan is $33 per UNIT not per CARD, so if you only have one unit, there is only a $33 charge, but if you have them install two units at once (i.e., 4 cards), you will get charged $53. Lastly, do NOT get the cheaper TiVo HD unit as it big problems with pixellation/dropouts. Pixellation/dropouts on the Series 3 are roughly the same as on the 8300.


One more thing: the Series 3 HDCP works correctly, unlike the 8300. This means that you can use both the HDMI and component connections simultaneously and component still works if your HDMI unit is in standby or turned off. The down-side is that if the content has the no-copy flag set (basically all of the Premium channels and BBC-A), you won't be able to burn viewable copies.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

2 things about TiVo. First, the 8300HD has NO issues with DD 5.1 audio. I run an optical cable to my AVR and everything works 100% as I expect it to. TiVo offers zero advantage here.


Second, as soon as TWC starts using SDV, you will realize that TiVo does NOT support it, thus you will NOT be able to get ANY SDV broadcasts. OTOH, there is talk about a 100 buck device to bring that TO a TiVo, so if that product DOES come into existence, it's possible it may come to the TiVo folks eventually. We know there is a 2-way issue with TiVo (for things like ordering a PPV event) and the rumor this device deals with both 2-way communication AND support for SDV. But there also could be issues with OCAP services, but that's probably a bit farther off.


What surprises me is you saying the "cheaper" one is so bad. It seemed that it was essentially the same unit with some slight changes to get it into a far better price range and not piss off the folks who spent 800 bucks. Not saying YOU are doing it, but it would NOT surprise me those kinds of claims came from the folks who spent the 800 bucks who are angry... I know if I HAD gone for the 800 box, I'd sure be pissed.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/11459598
> 
> 
> ..the same unit with some slight changes to get it into a far better price range and not piss off the folks who spent 800 bucks..



You get what you pay for. The 800 bucks gets you more features, specifically two tuners and a larger hard drive. I would imagine for someone like rbienstock, (who’s posted in the past about having multi 8300s and now multi tivos), a larger hard drive and multi tuners- in one box is worth the upgrade.


----------



## LL3HD

…not to mention the better innards that provides less pixilation… as he’s reporting.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/11460208
> 
> 
> …not to mention the better innards that provides less pixilation… as he’s reporting.



Question? How big is the hard drive on this Tivo series 3? I know it has cool features like folders and other little things but, what good is that if you are recording HD which reduces space faster? I have the 8300 and have seen a very early TIVO at work, but other then the folder thing that is great when you can record 100+ hrs of sd. I press what I want to see and it pops up. I program a show it records. I haven't heard any arguement that would make me favor them over the 8300. Especially with people doing the math and showing me that I will spend just as much to use the TIVO box as I would to use a 8300 and I would lose in-demand with I am a junky for. Never mind the initial fee for the box.


Is there anybody with a more convincing reason?


----------



## nuttyinnyc




rbienstock said:


> Also, if you use analog audio, you have a nice feature where you can hit FF one time and you get a 2x FF with audio, which is quite watchable and lets you speed through a show in 1/2 the time.
> 
> _*That is a cool feature but if you are only hooked up by HDMI does that mean the feature won't work?*_
> 
> 
> Lastly, do NOT get the cheaper TiVo HD unit as it big problems with pixellation/dropouts. Pixellation/dropouts on the Series 3 are roughly the same as on the 8300.
> 
> _*Why would one do that? If I am going private and want to BYOB, then I ante up and get the best. IMO it is foolish to get the lesser unit that is available. Especially if you want the best for your HDTV.*_
> 
> 
> One more thing: the Series 3 HDCP works correctly, unlike the 8300. This means that you can use both the HDMI and component connections simultaneously and component still works if your HDMI unit is in standby or turned off.
> 
> _*This is not true, I have HDMI and component connected at the same time. They work fine, the only change I have to make is the input, but it does state in the manual that they do not work together so I can understand why you may have thought this. I actual reommend that people have both connectted for those rae times where the HDMI/8300 may act up.*_
> 
> 
> QUOTE]


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11460799
> 
> 
> Is there anybody with a more convincing reason?



I’m not in the market for a Tivo right now for various reasons but if I were to get one I definitely wouldn’t get the budget model. Here’s a link with some features. I don’t know if this is the high end model.


. https://www3.tivo.com/store/boxdetai...&boxsku=R64825


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/11461013
> 
> 
> I’m not in the market for a Tivo right now for various reasons but if I were to get one I definitely wouldn’t get the budget model. Here’s a link with some features. I don’t know if this is the high end model.
> 
> 
> . https://www3.tivo.com/store/boxdetai...&boxsku=R64825



Thanks for the link Larry, I will tell you after reading that I can't see why people would favor that oveer the box TWC offers us. On top of the $800 price you would have to pay $300 (best price) $1100 upfront plus the $3.50 a month for the 2 cards, But from what I can see it does give you more space 32 hrs compared to 20 for the 8300. It gives you the folders that I mentioed earlier. When recording a show they call it season pass while the 8300 just calls it first run shows. Also that kidzone, Why do they think that is exclusive? Probably just the name because all boxes have parent control, TV's have it also. it is just the problem that the kids know more than the parents when it comes to these features. The online thing looks like fun, but if your TV isn't near your computer that feature is lost. But the one missing thing which is a deal breaker is the lack of on-demand. That is a big minus that TIVO needs to get working.


I am not saying the 8300HD is flawless becsuse it is far from that. But it works and does everything I expect a HDDVR to do. Record in HD and play back the same way. Let me watch a show while recording a show or even record 2 shows while watching a recorded one. What more do we need? Back before HD I know TIVO would have been gold, 300 hrs of SD very hard to move around on one line like the 8300 is, but untill you give me one (DVR)that record over 100+hrs of HD. I think I will have to say TIVO is not for me.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11449822
> 
> 
> You see broadway that is the problem. Sure the prices will come down, but if you want it now you will be spending a lot of $$$ just to own one format then if you choose Blu-ray for Spidey you have to go out and spend more $$$ to get a HD-DVD player to see Shrek. It is the consumer like you and me that get screwed. Sure the dual format will solve the issue, but those are way over priced also.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I know DVD in HD is our future but this little "war" is doing nothing but robbing us of hard earned money. One format will "WIN" which will leave Joe consumer with a player that is a paperweight and send him to the store again to purchase that dual player that will cost him even more $$$$.



But why does my HD DVD player become a paperweight if BD wins the war? Do my HD DVD movies cease to play? Does the player no longer do as great a job upconverting my old DVDs? I jumped in because the price was great and the picture quality is awesome on my 112" projector.

Now if BD becomes the standard I'll still have enjoyed my HD DVD player for several years, something that those waiting on the sidelines for a winner won't be able to say. A couple of hundred dollars is a small price to pay for the enjoyment...heck for slightly more than most people on this forum pay for 1 month of TWC service they can have a next generation player that plays movies that look and sound better than anything on HD cable. There's always risk being an early adopter...but in this case I think the reward makes it worth it.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/11462495
> 
> 
> But why does my HD DVD player become a paperweight if BD wins the war? Do my HD DVD movies cease to play? Does the player no longer do as great a job upconverting my old DVDs?



You’re absolutely right; I believe one can pick up a Toshiba XA2 for around 400 bucks. This model, I’m told, does excellent up-scaling and is a fine HD DVD player. Geeze, I paid about $700







for my SD DVD player about 7 years ago. The funny thing is, I can’t even say that I got years of use out of that purchase because it wasn’t long after I bought it-- I got HD--- and my frantic DVD buying came to an immediate halt and shortly after that, so did my DVD viewing.


I probably should just buy the XA2, if for only to enjoy the few hundred old DVDs I own but I want to wait and see what happens with this war. Once it comes to some kind of a conclusion, I will then join in and re start a hi-def disc buying frenzy again.


----------



## pier0188

Anybody have experience with the Samsung H3050 that TWC is now installing in Manhattan? I have one and it won't let me send it via HDMI through my Pioneer VSX-82TXS to my TV. I keep getting a message that i need to connect via component.


----------



## Phantom1000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *partyflavor* /forum/post/11379579
> 
> 
> Don't get your hopes up too high. I literally tried to get another box yesterday and got the same line of crap about the service call. I live 5 blocks from the payment center in Brooklyn and they told me that if I had not previously had a service call for a second box then I would have to have one. And it would cost $30. This is what the lady at the office told me after I had three different phone reps tell me I just had to go pick it up. Maybe you'll have better luck than I did, but I ended up scheduling an appointment. I did manage to get them to waive the fee. I am going to go back to the payment center tomorrow and see if I can't get them to let me have another box without the service call so I don't have to sit around waiting. It's a very stupid policy, and apparently it is not applied company wide and depends on local offices. Let us know how it turns out for you.



Well, here's how it turned out....


partyflavor is right that TW seems to have a policy that if you haven't had a service call for a second box then one is required. However, patience and persistence was able to overcome policy.


I went to 23rd at 9:00 AM on Saturday morning, only to be met with the whole service call thing. I explained that I didn't feel that a call was necessary to attach a coax cable to the box and plug it in. The rep didn't seem to see it that way. I requested to speak to a supervisor, only to be told that one wouldn't be in until 9:30. I agreed to wait, but not move from the seat (my apologies to anyone who had to wait any extra time). Forty-five minutes later I was finally told that I could have a box, but


(wait for it...)



if it didn't work, a service call would be required and it would cost $30. Well, that's what I would have expected in the first place. But, why not let me give it a shot first and then see if a call is necessary?


Anyways, as expected, I got the box home and it worked fine (after I found a spare power cord, which they forgot to provide).



Rob


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11461579
> 
> 
> I am not saying the 8300HD is flawless becsuse it is far from that. But it works and does everything I expect a HDDVR to do. Record in HD and play back the same way. Let me watch a show while recording a show or even record 2 shows while watching a recorded one. What more do we need? Back before HD I know TIVO would have been gold, 300 hrs of SD very hard to move around on one line like the 8300 is, but untill you give me one (DVR)that record over 100+hrs of HD. I think I will have to say TIVO is not for me.



I quite agree with you IF we're talking about Passport. But, like it or not, it looks like we'll all be on Navigator by the end of the year. By all reports, Navigator is unreliable about your item#1, doesn't do item#2 or item#3. Frankly, it sounds like a horror show, and I don't have much confidence in TW being able to fix all the bugs before full rollout. Hope I'm wrong.


Anyway, I don't have a Tivo, but I'm seriously thinking about getting one in addition to my 8300HD, as insurance in case Navigator really is as bad as the early reports say.


-barry


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/11462495
> 
> 
> But why does my HD DVD player become a paperweight if BD wins the war? Do my HD DVD movies cease to play? Does the player no longer do as great a job upconverting my old DVDs? I jumped in because the price was great and the picture quality is awesome on my 112" projector.
> 
> Now if BD becomes the standard I'll still have enjoyed my HD DVD player for several years, something that those waiting on the sidelines for a winner won't be able to say. A couple of hundred dollars is a small price to pay for the enjoyment...heck for slightly more than most people on this forum pay for 1 month of TWC service they can have a next generation player that plays movies that look and sound better than anything on HD cable. There's always risk being an early adopter...but in this case I think the reward makes it worth it.



It becomes a paper weight because I am almost certain that you wil still want current DVD's in HD so you will either go with a exclusive Blu-ray player which I doubt because of the HD-DVD's you already own so you will probably get a dual player so you can play you HD-DVD and the new blu-rays you will have to buy because BD won the "war". Same thing would happen if HD-DVD wins. The existing player you have will still work on current DVD's and your HD-DVD's but that will not help you for any new future titles. This is why I call it a paper wieght if and when there is a clear "winner"

_Now if BD becomes the standard I'll still have enjoyed my HD DVD player for several years, something that those waiting on the sidelines for a winner won't be able to say._


This my friend is the best arguement one could have for jumping early. To tell you the truth you are right and wrong. The right part is that sure you get to enjoy HDDVD's way before the sideliners. Same arguement I use for people waiting for that perfect HDTV. So I agree totally with you. The wrong part, IMO, is the fact that all movies aren't available so that must see movie of the summer/winter season that you loved so much might be, for you, Blu-ray exclusive so you do not get to enjoy it in true HD just upconvertHD. Which I know you can agree to just isn't the same. That to me is the biggest problem. The lack of total access to the movie library.


All this will be an afterthought once the dual players become more affordable for the general public because then BD and HDDVD will be able to co-exist like Showtime and HBO have which has the same studio exclusivity like these HDDVD players.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/11467947
> 
> 
> I quite agree with you IF we're talking about Passport. But, like it or not, it looks like we'll all be on Navigator by the end of the year. By all reports, Navigator is unreliable about your item#1, doesn't do item#2 or item#3. Frankly, it sounds like a horror show, and I don't have much confidence in TW being able to fix all the bugs before full rollout. Hope I'm wrong.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I don't have a Tivo, but I'm seriously thinking about getting one in addition to my 8300HD, as insurance in case Navigator really is as bad as the early reports say.
> 
> _*That $1100 upfront price scares me, other then that you are right it is a good second unit. It will save you money in the long term as long as it works for more than the 3 years service plan.*_
> 
> -barry



Barry IMO I think it is safe to say, that TWC will be sending us upgraded Navigator systems when the the new systems are uploaded to the ones who have the 8300 already. Why do you I think this? Well I think TWC isn't as bad as some of you think they are. Sure they let loose a monster but by the time we get the upload it will have 2-3 updates added to it and that will be the upload we get. I am not saying it will perfect, but it will be a lot better then the "Beta" version they seem to be sending out now. This is my opinion, you guys can yell and scream at me if they do upload us the same crap that is out now. But I might be yelling also because that upload is going to be given to us right in the middle of the TV season.


I have a question, all this talk about the 8300, is the 3250 going to be running the navigator also? Does anyone have it already?


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phantom1000* /forum/post/11467672
> 
> 
> Well, here's how it turned out....
> 
> 
> partyflavor is right that TW seems to have a policy that if you haven't had a service call for a second box then one is required. However, patience and persistence was able to overcome policy.
> 
> 
> I went to 23rd at 9:00 AM on Saturday morning, only to be met with the whole service call thing. I explained that I didn't feel that a call was necessary to attach a coax cable to the box and plug it in. The rep didn't seem to see it that way. I requested to speak to a supervisor, only to be told that one wouldn't be in until 9:30. I agreed to wait, but not move from the seat (my apologies to anyone who had to wait any extra time). Forty-five minutes later I was finally told that I could have a box, but
> 
> 
> (wait for it...)
> 
> 
> 
> if it didn't work, a service call would be required and it would cost $30. Well, that's what I would have expected in the first place. But, why not let me give it a shot first and then see if a call is necessary?
> 
> 
> Anyways, as expected, I got the box home and it worked fine (after I found a spare power cord, which they forgot to provide).
> 
> 
> 
> Rob



So let me get this straight, the CSR claimed that if you are going to add a box, Not upgrade a stb, You will need a service call to extend the line to the new location? What crap!! I am glad you waited and proved them wrong Rob. they always put in there advertisements that self-installation is free for DSL, cable modems, and SAT so why do they think wouldn't know how to split the cable line and run cable to the new location. I think that is the dumbest thing I have ever heard. I understand if you are adding boxes in a house that was done on the outside, I personally would want them to make the connections, but anything inside is our domain. We are a lot more electronically intelligent now then we were when cable was the new kid on the block. Anything to increase that profit margin. People be careful!


----------



## partyflavor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phantom1000* /forum/post/11467672
> 
> 
> Well, here's how it turned out....
> 
> 
> partyflavor is right that TW seems to have a policy that if you haven't had a service call for a second box then one is required. However, patience and persistence was able to overcome policy.




My additional box quest was resolved yesterday as well--WITHOUT the service call. I couldn't convince anyone to give me the box without the service call although some of the CSRs said that I should be able to get one. The other line I kept getting was that "this specific policy varies from location to location." I finally convinced them that if they had to make a service call, then I shouldn't have to pay for it. They set up an appointment for yesterday.


Yesterday finally arrived, and as is customary with TWC, I waited the entire 4 hour window plus an additional 40 minutes and no one showed up. I called and the CSR told me should couldn't do anything until an hour after the window. It was ridiculous. She suggested that I go to the payment center since I live so close and ask them again. I did. I went back and got the original lady that told me I had to have a service call (I had written her name down on my bill the previous time). She finally relented and went and ran it by her manager and I got my box. I think the kicker was that no one showed up for appointment. Anyway, now I have the box and their "policy" was successfully circumvented. What a waste of effort though.


Glad it worked out for you too, Rob.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *partyflavor* /forum/post/11472067
> 
> 
> ... They set up an appointment for yesterday...
> 
> 
> ...and no one showed up..



This is all ridiculous.


From my recollection, whenever they miss an appointment, they're supposed to give you a free month of service. I don't know if they still have that policy but if I had a scheduled appointment (with a work order number and a confirmation) and they didn't show up, policy or not, I know I'd be staring at a reduced bill for that month.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *partyflavor* /forum/post/11472067
> 
> 
> My additional box quest was resolved yesterday as well--WITHOUT the service call. I couldn't convince anyone to give me the box without the service call although some of the CSRs said that I should be able to get one. The other line I kept getting was that "this specific policy varies from location to location." I finally convinced them that if they had to make a service call, then I shouldn't have to pay for it. They set up an appointment for yesterday.
> 
> 
> Yesterday finally arrived, and as is customary with TWC, I waited the entire 4 hour window plus an additional 40 minutes and no one showed up. I called and the CSR told me should couldn't do anything until an hour after the window. It was ridiculous. She suggested that I go to the payment center since I live so close and ask them again. I did. I went back and got the original lady that told me I had to have a service call (I had written her name down on my bill the previous time). She finally relented and went and ran it by her manager and I got my box. I think the kicker was that no one showed up for appointment. Anyway, now I have the box and their "policy" was successfully circumvented. What a waste of effort though.
> 
> 
> Glad it worked out for you too, Rob.



Party I am with Larry I remember them offering a free month if they do not make the appointment. But I think they made 4 hr windows to end that offer. However after further review I did read this on their web site:

_Change Of Service

A change of service is any type of connection, other than the initial cable connection. If you decide at a later date that you would like to receive an additional outlet or VCR connection, there will be a charge. While there is no charge to disconnect or delete any channel or service, there is a minimal charge to change one Premium channel for another.

For additional information regarding this issue, please refer to the "State of New York Public Service Commission Statement of Significant Subscriber Rights" in FYI/NYC. It includes all the legal information on this subject._


All our back and forth and there is SUPPOSE to be a charge. MY BAD!!!! Sorry guys, if you guys got it for free, more power to you.


----------



## rbienstock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/11459598
> 
> 
> 2 things about TiVo. First, the 8300HD has NO issues with DD 5.1 audio. I run an optical cable to my AVR and everything works 100% as I expect it to. TiVo offers zero advantage here.



Not so. Any time that the 8300 pops up a message on the screen (such as when you can't do a recording due to lack of space), the 8300 stops outputting 5.1 and all you get is 2 channel. The fix is to go into settings, change the audio setting to two-channel only and back to Dolby Digital. Read this thread and/or the other threads on the 8300, the info is there.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/11459598
> 
> 
> Second, as soon as TWC starts using SDV, you will realize that TiVo does NOT support it, thus you will NOT be able to get ANY SDV broadcasts. OTOH, there is talk about a 100 buck device to bring that TO a TiVo, so if that product DOES come into existence, it's possible it may come to the TiVo folks eventually. We know there is a 2-way issue with TiVo (for things like ordering a PPV event) and the rumor this device deals with both 2-way communication AND support for SDV. But there also could be issues with OCAP services, but that's probably a bit farther off.



This is pure FUD. First, there's the question of whether one will ever miss anything that TWC puts on SDV. As I understand it, the bulk of what will go to SDV are all the duplicate channels, like most of the stuff above 800. Moreover, if you read the data on the tests of SDV, it is pretty unpopular due to the delays in tuning channels, and also has problems with people lighting up a channel by channel surfing. It isn't 100% clear that SDV will ever get rolled out, I will grant you that it is probably inevitable. But, in any event, this issue is moot because the technology to implement SDV in TiVos has already begun and is approved by the NCTA. See here: http://ibc.broadcastnewsroom.com/art....jsp?id=175784 As to OCAP, that will never happen on a TiVo, given that the whole point of buying a TiVo is to avoid having to use the Cable company's interface. So it is true that the current TiVo implementation won't be able to use OCAP features that do not exist at present, but I could just as easily argue that TiVo will develop a not-yet-existing solution to enable it to access these not-yet-existing services.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/11459598
> 
> 
> What surprises me is you saying the "cheaper" one is so bad. It seemed that it was essentially the same unit with some slight changes to get it into a far better price range and not piss off the folks who spent 800 bucks. Not saying YOU are doing it, but it would NOT surprise me those kinds of claims came from the folks who spent the 800 bucks who are angry... I know if I HAD gone for the 800 box, I'd sure be pissed.



They are NOT the same. Apart from the features that they took out on from the Series 3 to the HD (none of which I need or use), the Series 3 has a Broadcom BCM7038 CPU, while the HD has a Broadcom BCM7401 CPU. While there may be some advantages to the 7401 and the HD has, and can access, more RAM than the Series 3, if you do a search of the Web, you'll see that lots of people are having big problems with pixellation on the HD. You could check out threads like this one: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb...4&page=1&pp=30 


Note, that I am pissed, but not for the reason that you state. I'm pissed because after having a perfectly working $800 box, I bought two $300 boxes and had to return them because they were crap and buy two more $800 boxes.


It is theoretically possible that the problems with the HD are all due to the fact that it runs the identical software to the Series 3, and it may need to have the software specifically tweaked for that model. Only time will tell, but as of today, the HD has a raft of problems.


----------



## rbienstock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11460799
> 
> 
> Question? How big is the hard drive on this Tivo series 3? I know it has cool features like folders and other little things but, what good is that if you are recording HD which reduces space faster? I have the 8300 and have seen a very early TIVO at work, but other then the folder thing that is great when you can record 100+ hrs of sd. I press what I want to see and it pops up. I program a show it records. I haven't heard any arguement that would make me favor them over the 8300. Especially with people doing the math and showing me that I will spend just as much to use the TIVO box as I would to use a 8300 and I would lose in-demand with I am a junky for. Never mind the initial fee for the box.
> 
> 
> Is there anybody with a more convincing reason?



There's no question that you lose OnDemand and PPV, which is why I have kept one 8300 and one standard cable box, just for that purpose. The main reason that I switched was because I finally just got fed up with the horrible TWC user interface. With the TiVo, shows can be auto sorted alphabetically or by date, and it optionally groups multiple episodes of the same show into folders. You can also implement one-press 30 second skip, which, to me is worth the $800 alone. Plus you can schedule over the internet either through the TiVo site or YahooTV. Now there are stupid things about TiVo that the 8300 gets right, for instance, you can't skip by day in the channel guide, and you can't set up a show recording (what TiVo calls a Season Pass) that will only record at a particular time. Moreover, while you can schedule over the internet, you can't check what is scheduled (what TiVo calls the ToDo list) over the net -- just stupid. Also, I switched to the 8300 from ReplayTV when I went HD, and I still think that ReplayTV is a better interface than TiVo, but both of them have Passport (and SARA) beat by a mile.


The drive on teh Series 3 is 250GB and 160GB on the HD.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phantom1000* /forum/post/11467672
> 
> 
> if it didn't work, a service call would be required and it would cost $30. Well, that's what I would have expected in the first place. But, why not let me give it a shot first and then see if a call is necessary?
> 
> 
> Anyways, as expected, I got the box home and it worked fine (after I found a spare power cord, which they forgot to provide).
> 
> 
> 
> Rob



Uh, far as I know that would be a box swap and they have nothing to say about that! Bring old box in, get new box, head home. Done that within the past year.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *partyflavor* /forum/post/11472067
> 
> 
> My additional box quest was resolved yesterday as well--WITHOUT the service call. I couldn't convince anyone to give me the box without the service call although some of the CSRs said that I should be able to get one. The other line I kept getting was that "this specific policy varies from location to location." I finally convinced them that if they had to make a service call, then I shouldn't have to pay for it. They set up an appointment for yesterday.
> 
> 
> Yesterday finally arrived, and as is customary with TWC, I waited the entire 4 hour window plus an additional 40 minutes and no one showed up. I called and the CSR told me should couldn't do anything until an hour after the window. It was ridiculous. She suggested that I go to the payment center since I live so close and ask them again. I did. I went back and got the original lady that told me I had to have a service call (I had written her name down on my bill the previous time). She finally relented and went and ran it by her manager and I got my box. I think the kicker was that no one showed up for appointment. Anyway, now I have the box and their "policy" was successfully circumvented. What a waste of effort though.
> 
> 
> Glad it worked out for you too, Rob.



Pretty sure that if nobody shows up for a scheduled appointment, you get comped a month for all services. They missed two on me once but argued the second one wasn't 'scheduled" so I only got the one month.


----------



## rbienstock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11460951
> 
> 
> Also, if you use analog audio, you have a nice feature where you can hit FF one time and you get a 2x FF with audio, which is quite watchable and lets you speed through a show in 1/2 the time.
> 
> _*That is a cool feature but if you are only hooked up by HDMI does that mean the feature won't work?*_



I don't know because I can't do HDMI audio, but I'm guessing that since it doesn't work over SP/DIF, it won't work over HDMI.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11460951
> 
> 
> One more thing: the Series 3 HDCP works correctly, unlike the 8300. This means that you can use both the HDMI and component connections simultaneously and component still works if your HDMI unit is in standby or turned off.
> 
> _*This is not true, I have HDMI and component connected at the same time. They work fine, the only change I have to make is the input, but it does state in the manual that they do not work together so I can understand why you may have thought this. I actual reommend that people have both connectted for those rae times where the HDMI/8300 may act up.*_



Not in my setup. In my house, I had the 8300s connected to a projector via HDMI and to a Plasma via component. If the projector was on, everything was fine. If I put the projector into standby, then I got a message over the component outputs saying that I couldn't use that output and should switch to component. Of course, I already was connected to component. It is an acknowledged bug: under the HDCP specs, component should be live when the unit is connected via HDMI to a secure device in standby.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rbienstock* /forum/post/11474025
> 
> 
> There's no question that you lose OnDemand and PPV, which is why I have kept one 8300 and one standard cable box, just for that purpose. The main reason that I switched was because I finally just got fed up with the horrible TWC user interface. With the TiVo, shows can be auto sorted alphabetically or by date, and it optionally groups multiple episodes of the same show into folders. You can also implement one-press 30 second skip, which, to me is worth the $800 alone. Plus you can schedule over the internet either through the TiVo site or YahooTV. Now there are stupid things about TiVo that the 8300 gets right, for instance, you can't skip by day in the channel guide, and you can't set up a show recording (what TiVo calls a Season Pass) that will only record at a particular time. Moreover, while you can schedule over the internet, you can't check what is scheduled (what TiVo calls the ToDo list) over the net -- just stupid. Also, I switched to the 8300 from ReplayTV when I went HD, and I still think that ReplayTV is a better interface than TiVo, but both of them have Passport (and SARA) beat by a mile.
> 
> 
> The drive on teh Series 3 is 250GB and 160GB on the HD.



Ok I understand the internet to be a plus but for someone like me that is a non-feature so that still wouldn't convice me because my whole house would have to be rearranged to access internet. Now for the "folders" Like I said earlier what good is that is you are recordng in HD. HD gobbles up these DVR's space more then anything. During the regular season everything I record is in HD which the Tivo would give me more hrs 32 compared to 20 but that still doesn't give me time to leave it in a folder to watch that much later. Especially since this DVR thing has increase the hrs I record in a given week. I don't understand this statement "you can't set up a show recording (what TiVo calls a Season Pass) that will only record at a particular time." With the 8300 you CAN set up a show to record all the new shows of a series at any time it plays even if it switches schedule.So the season pass isn't as exclusive as it use to be. I give you the 30 sec skip, but what they all need is a complete comercial break skip, but if you have seen my earlier post the cable companies are working to prevent that.


The bottom line is everythime someone talks about TIVO that $800 price tag up front gives me chills. But just like LCD & Plasma there are pros and cons and it will just ennd up being consumer choice.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Robert, now i see your point about audio... but honestly, in the past 18 months I think this message has popped up maybe twice. Maybe it did change, but the frequency this may happen is pretty damn rare.


As for SDV, I think Austin TX has most of their channels in SDV; while there seem to be some smallish issues, from what folks there say on AVS it appears to work about 2345% better than Navigator! If TWC is going to compete with satellite, they HAVE to start using SDV fairly quickly. This is born out 100% by the fact that in Passport areas they are already pushing the software that CAN do SDV while it's in the most terrible shape (I've done software development, from the experiences of those who are stuck it's a pre-alpha, development version in production, not even close to being called beta). The issues are almost legendary at this point.


The issues with the cheaper box do seem a tad odd. More picture defects because of the different CPU just sounds odd in my experience, not saying it can BE that cause.


If those boxes at the hardware level are as bad as your experience, I'm not so sure there's ANY hope for TiVo. According to what I read (quoting sales numbers) there subs are way down compared to last year. Sure sounds like it may be price resistance.


Look, I more than most understand paying more to get better, I frequently do it myself. BUT I do a "how much more for what" analysis. When I did the financial, I came with a range, from more expensive to way more expensive. Complicating that kind of analysis was factoring in the cancellation fee. I can drop TWC tomorrow with NO penalty, facing a $200 bill means I have to include a $$ factor for that.


Better smoother interface sure does have value, but I have to balance that with the fact my Passport box pretty much gives me most of the functions, albeit in a clunkier way. The only real difference seems to be the 14 days of programming. Paying 15-30 bucks extra each month for that just ain't worth it to me.


Of course, when they push Navigator on me I may think again about TiVo; but doubt I'd go that way because of the $$... but who knows!


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rbienstock* /forum/post/11474157
> 
> 
> Not in my setup. In my house, I had the 8300s connected to a projector via HDMI and to a Plasma via component. If the projector was on, everything was fine. If I put the projector into standby, then I got a message over the component outputs saying that I couldn't use that output and should switch to component. Of course, I already was connected to component. It is an acknowledged bug: under the HDCP specs, component should be live when the unit is connected via HDMI to a secure device in standby.



First off, How many boxes do you have? Wow it sounds like a lot of TV's. Maybe it was just the 8300 you had at the time. Not all the HDMI connections were working in the past and still aren't for some people. I don't know when you changed but the 8300 has gotten better since it was initially released. But now unfortunately it is being brought back into the stone age with this Navigator "crap" I use quotes because it really isn't crap it, it is bad but it will lead TWC to better pastures for their HD customers they just need to get it right with a couple of udpdates first.


----------



## LL3HD









Hey RG, get a load of this
http://cable360.net/technology/news/25393.html 


Marcus Carr posted it in the _More news_ thread.


SI is getting Food Channel HD and HG HD


----------



## Berk32

TWC Staten Island


Effective TODAY 8/30


HGTV HD will launch on 764. Food Network HD will launch on 751.


from TWC website....






(i have no comment.....)


Edit - they added them to their channel lineup.... but FoodHD is listed as 750 here... where it "should" be

funny thing.... the big channel shifts from June ARE STILL NOT SHOWN


----------



## schmoppa

Any idea if / when Food HD would make it to Brooklyn? Food Network in HD would be awesome, with 4x the calories of SD Food!


----------



## AndyHDTV

wow, this is really getting annoying.

S.I. 6 more HD channels than the rest of us!


----------



## AndyHDTV

it's now official & on the TWC site.


Effective September 15 the following programming changes will occur, affecting the premium services HBO, Showtime, Cinemax, and The Movie Channel (TMC):


HBO will no longer be offered in Manhattan, Brooklyn, and Queens, on ch. 80 or in Mt. Vernon on ch. 68. It will continue to be offered on ch. 201; Showtime will no longer be offered in Manhattan, Brooklyn, and Queens on ch. 79 or in Mt. Vernon on ch. 69. It will continue to be offered on ch. 221; Cinemax will no longer be offered in Manhattan on ch. 69 or in Mt. Vernon on ch. 67. It will continue to be offered on ch. 211; TMC will no longer be offered in Manhattan on ch. 66. It will continue to be offered on ch. 231.


----------



## UnnDunn

Anyone know what programming tier HGHD and FoodHD are on? I haven't been home all day and I want to know if I should look forward to watching them...


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/11476662
> 
> 
> Anyone know what programming tier HGHD and FoodHD are on? I haven't been home all day and I want to know if I should look forward to watching them...



digital starter


----------



## JBBO3314

Is it me or id NBCHD broadcast of Giants football games look horrible the last 2 games. I keep seeing the picture breaking up and massive pixelation. Also a bit of fuzz here and there. Is this normal of NBC football?


----------



## RDJR

JBB - I'm watching via D* and getting the same break ups and pixelation. Terrible.


----------



## GOB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBBO3314* /forum/post/11477208
> 
> 
> Is it me or id NBCHD broadcast of Giants football games look horrible the last 2 games. I keep seeing the picture breaking up and massive pixelation. Also a bit of fuzz here and there. Is this normal of NBC football?



It's always been a blocky mess. Blame NBC and their Weather Plus BS.


Also, anybody in Forest Hills having problems with CBS & NBC HD during the past 3 days or so? Those channels have been flaky for me. I sure hope it isn't some sort of SDV related boondoggle.


----------



## Alan_Arkin

Does anyone notice problems on TNT (apart from the usual crappy quality)? I am finding that the HD commercials seem to freeze in the picture, while the audio remains fine. The picture seems to fix itself toward the end of thecommercial. Strange.


----------



## rbienstock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11474566
> 
> 
> First off, How many boxes do you have? Wow it sounds like a lot of TV's. Maybe it was just the 8300 you had at the time. Not all the HDMI connections were working in the past and still aren't for some people. I don't know when you changed but the 8300 has gotten better since it was initially released. But now unfortunately it is being brought back into the stone age with this Navigator "crap" I use quotes because it really isn't crap it, it is bad but it will lead TWC to better pastures for their HD customers they just need to get it right with a couple of udpdates first.



Not so many: 5 boxes, 4 TVs. Basically, I have a home theater with one TiVo and one 8300. The TiVo connects to a projector via HDMI and to a Plasma in my bedroom via component. The 8300 connects to both the projector and the plasma via component because I can't get HDMI and component to work at once. There is a second TiVo in the bedroom system that my wife has programming control over, and a third TiVo in the family room. Finally, I've got a standard cable box that connects to a set in the kitchen. FYI, I just checked 5 minutes ago, and I still can't get component to work on the 8300 with the unit connected via HDMI to the projector with the projector in standby. I get a message over the component outputs telling me I have to use the component outputs.


----------



## Khurram

So I'm pretty much fedup with twc and their lack of hd channels, customer support and numerous other things.

I was thinking about switching to directv now that it is offered in my apartment building (10 hanover square, financial district.)

However, I have heard that fios will be installed first in southern manhattan and possibly by the end of this year.

Does this hold true for multi dwelling units, or does it hold true at all?

is there any fact to this statement or is it all just speculation?

I would LOVE to hold out for fios, because if I sign up with directv i've heard there is a 2 year year contract required.

What do you guys think? should I switch over to directv with all their new hd channels (yes I know about hd light) or hold out for FIOS in my area? Or choice C: none of the above....stay with TWC?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBBO3314* /forum/post/11477208
> 
> 
> Is it me or id NBCHD broadcast of Giants football games look horrible the last 2 games. I keep seeing the picture breaking up and massive pixelation. Also a bit of fuzz here and there. Is this normal of NBC football?



It's not NBCHD


It's *WNBCHD* - they have produced the preseason games themselves - not NBC itself.


----------



## heinriph




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alan_Arkin* /forum/post/11478023
> 
> 
> Does anyone notice problems on TNT (apart from the usual crappy quality)? I am finding that the HD commercials seem to freeze in the picture, while the audio remains fine. The picture seems to fix itself toward the end of thecommercial. Strange.



Yup - had some of that watching LotR earlier this week.


Forget if I was on HDMI or component at the time - there's so much random strangeness watching HD ...sound dropouts, *LOUD* SD commercials, etc... I've stopped trying to figure it out... beaten into submission.


----------



## seamus21514

Yay. Never in my life have I been so happy to live in SI. Not that I'll watch those channels, but TWC has just had a deal done for TBS and CNN HD, so when they both launch tommorow (I think) we'll get them.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/11462495
> 
> 
> But why does my HD DVD player become a paperweight if BD wins the war? Do my HD DVD movies cease to play? Does the player no longer do as great a job upconverting my old DVDs? I jumped in because the price was great and the picture quality is awesome on my 112" projector.
> 
> Now if BD becomes the standard I'll still have enjoyed my HD DVD player for several years, something that those waiting on the sidelines for a winner won't be able to say. A couple of hundred dollars is a small price to pay for the enjoyment...heck for slightly more than most people on this forum pay for 1 month of TWC service they can have a next generation player that plays movies that look and sound better than anything on HD cable. There's always risk being an early adopter...but in this case I think the reward makes it worth it.



If HD goes away, sure you can play all the content you currently have. BUT you'll have to then go out and get a BD player to access all the new stuff. AND at some point, the HD player may break and you may NOT be able to get it fixed. BTW, this applies to BD equally.


This is why I get an impression those laserdisc folks are scrambling to preserve their big discs... the point where discs won't play are looming large.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/11476611
> 
> 
> it's now official & on the TWC site.
> 
> 
> Effective September 15 the following programming changes will occur, affecting the premium services HBO, Showtime, Cinemax, and The Movie Channel (TMC):
> 
> 
> HBO will no longer be offered in Manhattan, Brooklyn, and Queens, on ch. 80 or in Mt. Vernon on ch. 68. It will continue to be offered on ch. 201; Showtime will no longer be offered in Manhattan, Brooklyn, and Queens on ch. 79 or in Mt. Vernon on ch. 69. It will continue to be offered on ch. 221; Cinemax will no longer be offered in Manhattan on ch. 69 or in Mt. Vernon on ch. 67. It will continue to be offered on ch. 211; TMC will no longer be offered in Manhattan on ch. 66. It will continue to be offered on ch. 231.



Ah good catch Andy! So we KNOW 4 analogs are going away, so we *should* have room for 8-10 premiums. We should get a pool going to see *when/if* we (i.e. not SI) get those 6, SIX HD channels in SI we don't get.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/11476662
> 
> 
> Anyone know what programming tier HGHD and FoodHD are on? I haven't been home all day and I want to know if I should look forward to watching them...



Oh I got a question for the SI folks... I could SWEAR that at one point you got offered a 10% for one year, 20% for 2 years discount. I'm pretty sure I read that ON the SI portion of the TWC site. Now it's only 10% maximum.


Am I crazy? Did I NOT see what I think I saw?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Khurram* /forum/post/11479737
> 
> 
> So I'm pretty much fedup with twc and their lack of hd channels, customer support and numerous other things.
> 
> I was thinking about switching to directv now that it is offered in my apartment building (10 hanover square, financial district.)
> 
> However, I have heard that fios will be installed first in southern manhattan and possibly by the end of this year.
> 
> Does this hold true for multi dwelling units, or does it hold true at all?
> 
> is there any fact to this statement or is it all just speculation?
> 
> I would LOVE to hold out for fios, because if I sign up with directv i've heard there is a 2 year year contract required.
> 
> What do you guys think? should I switch over to directv with all their new hd channels (yes I know about hd light) or hold out for FIOS in my area? Or choice C: none of the above....stay with TWC?



First, Verizon needs a TV services franchise agreement with the city before they can offer THOSE services. Rumor has it this will happen this fall.


If they follow the same general fiber roll out plan TWC followed, it will start at the southern end and run north.


The multidwelling and into each apartment is essentially unknown. While we heard (and saw pictures) one building was wired fiber into each apartment, that building was the residence to one of their top execs. There could be issues with various rental/co-op/condo buildings about access and their ability to run fiber around the hallways. My co-op had an issue with TWC and their plan to re-do their in building wiring, we already had a system we paid good money for to run wire from the basement to all apartments buried totally in the wall; their "reason" was security. Lawyers got involved, it turned out their franchise agreement allowed them to do what they wanted, we had NO CHOICE.


Last year I was a big TWC supporter... no more. A series of multiple events (bad experiences with TWC) has me salivating for FIOS. And while it hasn't happened, it sure seems 100% that I am going to LOSE a LOT of functionality when they force Navigator on me...


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Khurram* /forum/post/11479737
> 
> 
> I was thinking about switching to directv...
> 
> I would LOVE to hold out for fios...
> 
> 
> ...should I switch over to directv with all their new hd channels (yes I know about hd light) or hold out for FIOS in my area? Or choice C: none of the above....stay with TWC?



I'm going to wait it out a little longer. I want to see what happens with the Satellite offerings _and_ the picture quality. Under no circumstances will I switch to an inferior system regardless whether they have more channels.


I do think FIOS will be here sooner than later, especially for my area but they don't have MSG so regardless, that's a tough sell. I waited years for MSG to make it to TW and I'm not going to lose that now.


I'm keeping my options open. I don't hate TW. It would be nice to get more HD, at the least, the HD channels that were added to SI. I certainly will not signup for the contract extension that TW is currently offering.


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/11485518
> 
> 
> Oh I got a question for the SI folks... I could SWEAR that at one point you got offered a 10% for one year, 20% for 2 years discount. I'm pretty sure I read that ON the SI portion of the TWC site. Now it's only 10% maximum.
> 
> 
> Am I crazy? Did I NOT see what I think I saw?



As far as I can recall, it was always a 5%/10% discount for a one/two-year agreement.


They ran ads on the SI Ferry back when they started the program, saying "Save up to *10%* on your bill."


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/11486815
> 
> 
> As far as I can recall, it was always a 5%/10% discount for a one/two-year agreement.
> 
> 
> They ran ads on the SI Ferry back when they started the program, saying "Save up to *10%* on your bill."



That's what I recall. As I said above, I'm not going to lock in with them for that low of a discount especially with options looming on the horizon.


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/11477124
> 
> 
> digital starter



Grrr. Both channels come up as "Not Subscribed" on my box, contrary to what the website says.


I hope I'm not going to have to go through this stupid dance with TWC again, like when ESPN/2 HD were taken off HDXtra.


In addition to still not showing the updated channel numbers on the website, it also doesn't show ESPN2 HD, A&E HD, FSNY HD or TMC HD.


Someone at TWC really needs to get their crap together.


----------



## UnnDunn

Yet again, TWC can't seem to figure out what channels I'm supposed to get. Called customer service, and it turns out we're supposed to get A&E HD, FSNY HD, HGHD and Food HD as Digital Starter. The CSR confirmed this internally. But they're coming up as "Subscription Required."


Never mind that the channel listing on the website is completely ass-backwards.


Meh, hopefully I get another free month of Starz out of them for this.


----------



## Khurram




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/11485614
> 
> 
> First, Verizon needs a TV services franchise agreement with the city before they can offer THOSE services. Rumor has it this will happen this fall.
> 
> 
> If they follow the same general fiber roll out plan TWC followed, it will start at the southern end and run north.
> 
> 
> The multidwelling and into each apartment is essentially unknown. While we heard (and saw pictures) one building was wired fiber into each apartment, that building was the residence to one of their top execs. There could be issues with various rental/co-op/condo buildings about access and their ability to run fiber around the hallways. My co-op had an issue with TWC and their plan to re-do their in building wiring, we already had a system we paid good money for to run wire from the basement to all apartments buried totally in the wall; their "reason" was security. Lawyers got involved, it turned out their franchise agreement allowed them to do what they wanted, we had NO CHOICE.
> 
> 
> Last year I was a big TWC supporter... no more. A series of multiple events (bad experiences with TWC) has me salivating for FIOS. And while it hasn't happened, it sure seems 100% that I am going to LOSE a LOT of functionality when they force Navigator on me...




I know a couple rental buildings on wall street have verizon fios for internet and phone but not tv yet. Does tv require seperate cables or does it run thru the same fiber optic cables? If it's on the same cables (which I assume it is) then as soon as an agreement is reached between nyc and verizon then they should switch on the fios tv there as well dont you think?


Also, I talked to the management of my building and they said verizon approached them a couple months ago for installing Fios in our building when it is available and the management agreed and signed a contract.

Now the only thing I dont know is when it will be installed.

If the agreement you speak of is finalized in the fall, how soon would you expect them to start rolling out fios tv?


----------



## Khurram




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/11486701
> 
> 
> I'm going to wait it out a little longer. I want to see what happens with the Satellite offerings _and_ the picture quality. Under no circumstances will I switch to an inferior system regardless whether they have more channels.
> 
> 
> I do think FIOS will be here sooner than later, especially for my area but they don't have MSG so regardless, that's a tough sell. I waited years for MSG to make it to TW and I'm not going to lose that now.
> 
> 
> I'm keeping my options open. I don't hate TW. It would be nice to get more HD, at the least, the HD channels that were added to SI. I certainly will not signup for the contract extension that TW is currently offering.



I've never actually seen Directv's hd quality although i've heard it's not that great.

Can any of you who have seen both twc and d tv hd pq comment on the difference?

Also i've heard that with the new mpeg4 system the "hd lite" issue should be resolved...obviously that is just hearsay but it sounds legit.


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Khurram* /forum/post/11488391
> 
> 
> I've never actually seen Directv's hd quality although i've heard it's not that great.
> 
> Can any of you who have seen both twc and d tv hd pq comment on the difference?
> 
> Also i've heard that with the new mpeg4 system the "hd lite" issue should be resolved...obviously that is just hearsay but it sounds legit.



Honestly, on most average-sized 720p LCD/Plasma screens, DirecTV HD really isn't that bad. It's when you blow it up on a gigantihuge 60+ inch 1080p-capable screen that it starts looking awful.


----------



## LL3HD

Yo RG, here is the very first information posted regarding the discount, posted a few months ago... never saw anything about 20%




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRFast* /forum/post/10979884
> 
> 
> Brooklyn/Queens TWC is offering discounted pricing for 1 & 2 year commitments. Here's the link: http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...ndpricing.html
> 
> 
> It is basically a 5% (1 yr) or 10% (2 yr) discount/month on your monthly charges. I converted to the two (2) year commitment and saved $15.50/month. There is a no penalty if you cancel within 30 days of signing up. After that, there is a $75 ETF for the one year commitment and $150 for the two year deal. You can change service levels within the commitment period as long as they are listed on the discounted service list without penalty. I've been with TWC for 25+ years at the same location and I'm not going anywhere in the next two years. If FIOS does show up, I'll just change my TWC plan to video only. No big deal.
> 
> 
> Regards....JL



edit: I don't recall ever seeing any posts that were SI 20%


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Khurram* /forum/post/11488371
> 
> 
> I know a couple rental buildings on wall street have verizon fios for internet and phone but not tv yet. Does tv require seperate cables or does it run thru the same fiber optic cables? If it's on the same cables (which I assume it is) then as soon as an agreement is reached between nyc and verizon then they should switch on the fios tv there as well dont you think?
> 
> 
> Also, I talked to the management of my building and they said verizon approached them a couple months ago for installing Fios in our building when it is available and the management agreed and signed a contract.
> 
> Now the only thing I dont know is when it will be installed.
> 
> If the agreement you speak of is finalized in the fall, how soon would you expect them to start rolling out fios tv?



Verizon is ready to provide FiOS TV within days of getting the franchise from the city, or so they've implied. It uses the same fiber-optic cables to the Optical Network Terminal at the premises/living unit, and from there it uses coaxial cables to the router and QAM cable box.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/11489890
> 
> 
> Verizon is ready to provide FiOS TV within days .










That's the reason why you (SI) have been rewarded with all of these new HD channels.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/11486815
> 
> 
> As far as I can recall, it was always a 5%/10% discount for a one/two-year agreement.
> 
> 
> They ran ads on the SI Ferry back when they started the program, saying "Save up to *10%* on your bill."



Damn, I could SWEAR I saw 20% on the packages and pricing page... oh well, thanks for correcting my memory!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/11486869
> 
> 
> That's what I recall. As I said above, I'm not going to lock in with them for that low of a discount especially with options looming on the horizon.



Ah, that be the question... very much wrapped up in our best guess when FIOS TV will be available. I think I'm more pessimistic than you, but I'm also sure you may have access to it long before I do. I see that way downtown, Verizon is talking to real estate agents about their buildings... and I KNOW that TWC fiber run started out at the southern tip and progressed north. At the time, that meant DTV and RR service, so I know a bud in alphabet city got both about 2 tears before they were accessible to me. AND that 2 years didn't involve running fiber farther than their "500 unit" nodes. If Verizon REALLY is going into the apartment with fiber, I'd expect it would take far longer.


Given that, if I HAD the 10% discount available, I think I would jump on it as I doubt I'd have to deal with cancellation. If Verizon shocks the hell out of me, I COULD stick with TWC until my "contract" was over.


So right now, my "issues" are the discount and the 6 HD channels SI gets that I don't.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Khurram* /forum/post/11488371
> 
> 
> I know a couple rental buildings on wall street have verizon fios for internet and phone but not tv yet. Does tv require seperate cables or does it run thru the same fiber optic cables? If it's on the same cables (which I assume it is) then as soon as an agreement is reached between nyc and verizon then they should switch on the fios tv there as well dont you think?
> 
> 
> Also, I talked to the management of my building and they said verizon approached them a couple months ago for installing Fios in our building when it is available and the management agreed and signed a contract.
> 
> Now the only thing I dont know is when it will be installed.
> 
> If the agreement you speak of is finalized in the fall, how soon would you expect them to start rolling out fios tv?



I can only guess, but that it informed by the TWC fiber roll out. It took about 2 years from the time ti was available at the bottom of Manhattan to get to me. Probably another 6 months to get to the Northern tip. IF (very big IF) they really, really will go fiber into the apartment, then I'd expect it to take FAR longer.


Your building was contacted? Care to let us know what neighborhood?


BTW, it's best to add information about your location, box, software etc. just like you see me have. Answers to 95% of all questions you might ask depend heavily on exactly what your setup is.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/11489890
> 
> 
> Verizon is ready to provide FiOS TV within days of getting the franchise from the city, or so they've implied. It uses the same fiber-optic cables to the Optical Network Terminal at the premises/living unit, and from there it uses coaxial cables to the router and QAM cable box.



That might be true for you, but AFAIK there is NO Verizon fiber anywhere close to me. Plus I still find there is NO definitive answer about "into the premises." I have no doubt single family homes, or 2-3 apartment small buildings in the outer boroughs would get it, but it's multi-unit dwellings and exactly what they will do in Manhattan that will dictate the time to get the fiber installed. I live in the middle of a black with 40 units, but on the four corners around me we have 2-300 unit buildings.


We "know" that fiber delivery which switches to copper diminishes bandwidth quite a bit. The question I have is w/TWC I have a roughly 100 yard run from the street node to my apartment (half a short block, then 10 floors up). If Verizon does fiber to my bull ding, then cooper for the 10 floor run, exactly how much extra bandwidth does this REALLY allow.


Ah, so the key piece of equipment it the "Optical Network Terminal" and exactly where it is located... thanks for the data.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/11489970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the reason why you (SI) have been rewarded with all of these new HD channels.



100% with you there. The big question now is that we publicly KNOW they are removing 4 analog channels system-wide. That makes room for 8-10 HD channels. Wish means we COULD get the 6 HD channels SI gets. The 4 analogs go away 9/15, wanna take bets if/when we get the "missing 6?"


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/11491475
> 
> 
> Ah, that be the question... very much wrapped up in our best guess when FIOS TV will be available. I think I'm more pessimistic than you, but I'm also sure you may have access to it long before I do. I see that way downtown, Verizon is talking to real estate agents about their buildings... and I KNOW that TWC fiber run started out at the southern tip and progressed north. At the time, that meant DTV and RR service, so I know a bud in alphabet city got both about 2 tears before they were accessible to me. AND that 2 years didn't involve running fiber farther than their "500 unit" nodes. If Verizon REALLY is going into the apartment with fiber, I'd expect it would take far longer.
> 
> 
> Given that, if I HAD the 10% discount available, I think I would jump on it as I doubt I'd have to deal with cancellation. If Verizon shocks the hell out of me, I COULD stick with TWC until my "contract" was over.
> 
> 
> So right now, my "issues" are the discount and the 6 HD channels SI gets that I don't.



Verizon _is_ going with fiber to the living unit , wherever possible, putting the ONT and Power Supply in closets inside each apartment.


Where it isn't possible, they are getting as close as possible to the living unit with fiber, and going with whatever the building has for the rest. But they are certainly not merely running fiber to the curb or basement. At the very least, I would imagine they are getting fiber to each floor.


----------



## Khurram




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/11491517
> 
> 
> I can only guess, but that it informed by the TWC fiber roll out. It took about 2 years from the time ti was available at the bottom of Manhattan to get to me. Probably another 6 months to get to the Northern tip. IF (very big IF) they really, really will go fiber into the apartment, then I'd expect it to take FAR longer.
> 
> 
> Your building was contacted? Care to let us know what neighborhood?
> 
> 
> BTW, it's best to add information about your location, box, software etc. just like you see me have. Answers to 95% of all questions you might ask depend heavily on exactly what your setup is.



I will add that info to my profile..

I live in the financial district at 10 hanover Square. And according to our management they were contacted by verizon a couple months back.

About a month ago there were people handing out flyers on wall street for fios internet/phone which is available at 45 wall street and 43 wall street (the crest) and 99 john street if i'm not mistaken.


----------



## seamus21514

Fios is almost ready in SI? WOOT!!! I'l probably switch.


----------



## vincentnyc

DAMN...i cant watch titanic on tnt hd... last time same problem and this time again!!! wtf is going on with TNT...are they going broke that they cant send enuff signal for the little island of manahttan? WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF?


----------



## seamus21514

It'a probably a legal thing, or a matinnce thing. I can see it in SI.


----------



## JBBO3314

I've had Universal HD for the longest and this week is the first time with the US open and I very thankful for it. Any other tennis fans out there enjoying this great HD picture?


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBBO3314* /forum/post/11496567
> 
> 
> I've had Universal HD for the longest and this week is the first time with the US open and I very thankful for it. Any other tennis fans out there enjoying this great HD picture?



Yes it is great.







Can't believe Maria choking today.










In past years, before we had Universal HD we did get the tennis in HD on a temporary channel. It was 708, before YES was permanent


I was fortunate to see better than HD last night having two tickets fall into my lap.


----------



## JBBO3314




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/11496630
> 
> 
> Yes it is great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't believe Maria choking today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In past years, before we had Universal HD we did get the tennis in HD on a temporary channel. It was 708, before YES was permanent
> 
> 
> I was fortunate to see better than HD last night having two tickets fall into my lap.



WOW really what matches did you get to see?


----------



## Berk32

We had Universal HD full time in 2006.... (it went "full time" after it was originally supposed to only be temporarily added for the 2006 Winter Olympics)


In 2005, the channel was temporarily put on the "old" "HD PPV" channel 720 (after a day or 2 on 708, if i remember correctly - it was a bit confusing)


Don't know what went on before then....


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBBO3314* /forum/post/11497396
> 
> 
> WOW really what matches did you get to see?



It was the evening session, first with Venus over Bonarenko and then Nadel beating Tipsarevic, who had to quit early due to an injury.


It's a great place to spend an evening. We've been very fortunate to have friends offer free tickets the past three years. I'm not the greatest tennis fan but I do appreciate and enjoy the experience. It's always fun. Last year we were very lucky to get to see Agassi's last advance.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/11497657
> 
> 
> Don't know what went on before then....



Pretty sure the US Open was in HD a few years ago on 708, before we knew YES was to take that slot. Some other long timers here (John Mason? Tennis? Or is it just golf?







) could correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## AndyHDTV

looks like SDV is going to make a debut in 08 in the city.



SDV Deployment for TWC

AS OF AUGUST 2007



Time Warner Cable Albany, N.Y. **

Time Warner Cable Austin, Texas*

Time Warner Cable Binghamton, N.Y. ****

Time Warner Cable Columbia, S.C.*

Time Warner Cable Green Bay, Wis.*

Time Warner Cable Greensboro, N.C.*

Time Warner Cable Kansas City, Mo.****

Time Warner Cable Milwaukee, Wis.**

Time Warner Carolina North Carolina systems (Raleigh/Durham, Charlotte, Wilmington)***

Time Warner Cable Oceanic (Hawaii)***

Time Warner Cable Portland, Maine*

Time Warner Cable Rochester, N.Y.**

Time Warner Cable San Diego, Calif.***

Time Warner Cable Syracuse, N.Y.*


* Commercially deployed

** Installing system

***Contract awarded, SDV not yet installed/deployed

**** Installation/deployment status not yet known

***** Full deployment expected in next 30 days


----------



## margoba

I'm confused by your conclusion. The data you pasted doesn't seem to say anything about NYC.


-barry



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/11500217
> 
> 
> looks like SDV is going to make a debut in 08 in the city.
> 
> 
> 
> SDV Deployment for TWC
> 
> AS OF AUGUST 2007
> 
> 
> 
> Time Warner Cable Albany, N.Y. **
> 
> Time Warner Cable Austin, Texas*
> 
> Time Warner Cable Binghamton, N.Y. ****
> 
> Time Warner Cable Columbia, S.C.*
> 
> Time Warner Cable Green Bay, Wis.*
> 
> Time Warner Cable Greensboro, N.C.*
> 
> Time Warner Cable Kansas City, Mo.****
> 
> Time Warner Cable Milwaukee, Wis.**
> 
> Time Warner Carolina North Carolina systems (Raleigh/Durham, Charlotte, Wilmington)***
> 
> Time Warner Cable Oceanic (Hawaii)***
> 
> Time Warner Cable Portland, Maine*
> 
> Time Warner Cable Rochester, N.Y.**
> 
> Time Warner Cable San Diego, Calif.***
> 
> Time Warner Cable Syracuse, N.Y.*
> 
> 
> * Commercially deployed
> 
> ** Installing system
> 
> ***Contract awarded, SDV not yet installed/deployed
> 
> **** Installation/deployment status not yet known
> 
> ***** Full deployment expected in next 30 days


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/11500366
> 
> 
> I'm confused by your conclusion. The data you pasted doesn't seem to say anything about NYC.
> 
> 
> -barry



Exactly.... nothing in NYC going on right now... so don't expect it any time soon


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/11500366
> 
> 
> I'm confused by your conclusion. The data you pasted doesn't seem to say anything about NYC.
> 
> 
> -barry



I should have read your post before reading his list 10 times trying to figure out why I was unable to find NYC.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/11500516
> 
> 
> Exactly.... nothing in NYC going on right now... so don't expect it any time soon



You know what...I'd be ok for 6 months if they would just add 4-6 HD channels from the bandwidth they will free up on the 15th. Give me Golf/Vs in time for opening night of the NHL season, Nat Geo, Travel, Food, and 1 or 2 more of their choosing and I'll be a happy camper for a while.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/11500869
> 
> 
> I should have read your post before reading his list 10 times trying to figure out why I was unable to find NYC.










I did the same thing.


----------



## LL3HD

I think Andy got that info from here. CV is listed as the MSO starting SDV.








http://www.lightreading.com/blog.asp...32254&site=cdn


----------



## trublu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vincentnyc* /forum/post/11495522
> 
> 
> DAMN...i cant watch titanic on tnt hd... last time same problem and this time again!!! wtf is going on with TNT...are they going broke that they cant send enuff signal for the little island of manahttan? WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF?



i'm having the same issue in forest hills. has it been resolved in your area? i've had TWC the past year and it's easily the worst cable provider I've ever had.


----------



## pdroth

No TNT in Queens either.


----------



## Zeppo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vincentnyc* /forum/post/11495522
> 
> 
> DAMN...i cant watch titanic on tnt hd... last time same problem and this time again!!! wtf is going on with TNT...are they going broke that they cant send enuff signal for the little island of manahttan? WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF?



I seem to be seeing the commercials, but when the movie comes up it just goes to nothing (grey cable box 'I have nothing' signal). It's really, really weird. This added to the regular sound sync problems TNT has, it just has to be the weirdest channel on cable!


OK now I see what is going on: the movie came back, and I am seeing a still image while still hearing the sound. This freeze-o-rama with continual sound seems to happen quite often on TNT during commercials (and only on TNT, it should be noted). But i've never seen it occur on actual programming on TNT (or on any other channel at all, ever, I will repeat).


----------



## Slikkster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *trublu* /forum/post/11502090
> 
> 
> i'm having the same issue in forest hills. has it been resolved in your area? i've had TWC the past year and it's easily the worst cable provider I've ever had.



I'm not so sure that was TWC's issue. TNT-HD always seems to have something funky going on. I'd have to think, too, that virtually no one likes their forced stretching on SD content.


----------



## psychmon

I'm having the same problems with TNT-HD in Bayside. Who's at fault?


----------



## rodr2257

been like for weeks here in NYC as well! watching "Law & Order" than channel locks!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/11500905
> 
> 
> You know what...I'd be ok for 6 months if they would just add 4-6 HD channels from the bandwidth they will free up on the 15th. Give me Golf/Vs in time for opening night of the NHL season, Nat Geo, Travel, Food, and 1 or 2 more of their choosing and I'll be a happy camper for a while.



EXACTLY! But, I'd add the 10% discount SIers have had for the past 2-3 months.


Still, it's almost worth a pool to see when we MAY get this. *HOWEVER* I'm having a bad feeling because they seem comfortable to publicly post they are dropping 4 analogs WITHOUT saying anything about the delivery of "the Staten Island 6" HD channels to the rest of the city.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rbienstock* /forum/post/11473870
> 
> 
> Not so. Any time that the 8300 pops up a message on the screen (such as when you can't do a recording due to lack of space), the 8300 stops outputting 5.1 and all you get is 2 channel. The fix is to go into settings, change the audio setting to two-channel only and back to Dolby Digital. Read this thread and/or the other threads on the 8300, the info is there.



This is no longer true. This problem was fixed with the last update. The box stays in 5.1 when a message pops up these days.


----------



## seamus21514

Staten Island is getting more channels? I hope so. What channels are they taking off?


----------



## manhattan12345

Not that we'll get it here in NYC, TW's corporate headquarters, but CNN is about to flick the HD switch according to this _Broadcasting & Cable_ article...

*


Global news giant CNN is ready to launch a full-time high-definition service, CNN HD, that will initially be carried by satellite service DirecTV and likely find additional carriage with major cable operators.


CNN HD was slated to begin operations Saturday, Sept. 1, though consumers may not see it for a few weeks. DirecTV won’t be ready to carry new HD networks such as CNN HD until its DirecTV 10 satellite becomes fully functional in mid-September. At press time, no other cable or satellite operators have yet committed to carry CNN HD, though CNN says additional carriage deals will be announced over the next few months.


While CNN is the first cable news network to launch an all-HD channel, it follows more than a dozen other networks, including the broadcast networks, HBO, Discovery and others. The new service will be a high-definition simulcast of the main CNN network. CNN will be producing its video in widescreen (16:9 aspect ratio) high-definition wherever possible, and deriving a 4:3 version from that feed to serve standard-def viewers. That single-production, dual-output technique has become standard among major networks for cost-effectively producing live sports and news programming.


TRUE VS. LEGACY


All of CNN HD’s programming won’t be produced in true high-definition at the start. For now, the high-definition portion will consist of shows from CNN’s New York studios at Time Warner Center, such as “American Morning,” “Lou Dobbs Tonight,” and “Anderson Cooper 360.” CNN documentaries and special events will also be offered in HD, along with replays of the New York studio shows, for a total of more than 60 hours a week in HD.


“All of our programs that originate out of New York will be produced in HD,” says Bob Hesskamp, vice president of CNN broadcasting engineering and systems technology. “The graphics and the studio shots will all be 16:9. But we still have a legacy of 4:3 library material, and the newsgathering will obviously be 4:3.”


Broadcasts originating from CNN’s Atlanta studios, as well as the bulk of field coverage, will continue to be produced in 4:3 standard-definition and upconverted to the 1080-line interlace HDTV format. “The Situation Room” with anchor Wolf Blitzer, which originates from Washington, D.C., will also remain in standard-def. But CNN’s Washington bureau will be able to take in HD feeds from locations such as the White House, and will have some HD editing capacity.


When showing 4:3 video, CNN HD will fill the 16:9 screen by adding graphic sidebars, says Hesskamp: “We’re not going to stretch our video.”


While CNN won’t disclose the total investment required to launch CNN HD, it is certainly well over $10 million. Much of the Time Warner Center studios, which were completed in 2004, were designed with HDTV in mind, and as such, studio cameras, production switchers and many cable runs were already HD-capable. But other parts of the infrastructure had to be upgraded, including a new router, editing and graphics tools, an HD server for long-form programming, and the rest of what Hesskamp calls the “digital glue”: digital-to-analog converters, upconverters, downconverters and the like.


“We’ve invested a lot up there, but we were as ready as we could have been in 2004,” says Hesskamp.


CNN has created a brand new HD master control in Atlanta, along with a new quality control area that is used to monitor outgoing and incoming HD feeds. It has also added high-definition post-production capacity in Atlanta to support long-form programming.


CNN HD hasn’t yet created an HD set in Atlanta, but that is planned, along with other additions to the network’s high-definition production capability as part of its ongoing renewal and replacement budget.


“Obviously, we’ll buy HD gear when equipment is to be replaced, and we’ll look strategically at what we have to add to the replacement budget to create HD production capacity,” says Hesskamp. “We’re still in the decision-making mode on the next phases. It was a lot of work just getting to this point.”

AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE


In the field, CNN is investing in Sony’s XDCAM HD optical-disc-based camera format, which will replace aging Sony Betacam SX gear and will be phased in over the next few years.


CNN’s global transition to XDCAM HD, first announced at the NAB show last spring, is “going great,” says Hesskamp. The network has purchased a number of XDCAM camcorders, distributing them domestically, and to a limited extent, internationally.


“The video we have shot so far looks fantastic, but we’ve been focusing on workflows and training,” says Hesskamp.


CNN HD has also deployed some HDV-format camcorders as another high-definition video source, and viewers should expect to see some HD footage from the field this fall.


“We’re going to study those things individually on a shoot-by-shoot basis,” says Hesskamp. “Our goal, obviously, is to get as much HD content on as we can. But we’re not going to have HD crews everywhere; we can’t do it overnight.”


CNN HD is already shooting and editing documentaries in high-definition that will premiere this fall, including “CNN Presents: Planet in Peril” with hosts Anderson Cooper, Jeff Corwin and Dr. Sanjay Gupta, which airs Oct. 23 and 24. CNN HD will also produce upcoming debates in the 2008 presidential race in high-definition, including the Democratic debate in Las Vegas on Nov. 15 and the Republican candidates’ debate in St. Petersburg, Fla., on Nov. 28. CNN already produced the July 23 “CNN/YouTube” debate between Democratic candidates in Charleston, S.C., in HD as a test run.


Says Hesskamp, “I think the biggest change for us is that nothing is really plug-and-play anymore. Every single piece of equipment has to really be tweaked and tested.”
*


----------



## AndyHDTV

Fox Business Network has secured that expanded basic channel position with Time Warner Cable of New York. It will launch on channel 43. In concert with FBN's launch on the Time Warner Cable systems serving upper and lower Manhattan, Queens, Staten Island and western Brooklyn, Fox News Channel will move to channel 44 from channel 46.


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *manhattan12345* /forum/post/11527985
> 
> 
> When showing 4:3 video, CNN HD will fill the 16:9 screen by adding graphic sidebars, says Hesskamp: We're not going to stretch our video.
> 
> [/b]



It would be nice if they put some useful quick facts in that space, instead of using generic pillarboxes.


Move the 4:3 image to one side of the screen, and fill up the space created with some useful information.


----------



## JBBO3314

Here we go again more HD channels are popping up and we are left in the dark over and over. I mean TWC has to do something in the city. We deserve more HD then this. I'm really getting annoyed with this.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBBO3314* /forum/post/11532076
> 
> 
> Here we go again more HD channels are popping up and we are left in the dark over and over. I mean TWC has to do something in the city. We deserve more HD then this. I'm really getting annoyed with this.



We're waiting for September 15th.

4 Analog channels are being removed - thus creating A LOT of space for up to 8 HD channels... so lets see what happens (since we've already learned that they barely announce anything in advance...)


----------



## seamus21514

What analouge channels? I'm in SI, so there are no analouge channels, so would the new HD channels be ones that we in SI already have? I hope they can put up CNN HD and Discovery/TLC HD


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seamus21514* /forum/post/11534279
> 
> 
> What analouge channels? I'm in SI, so there are no analouge channels, so would the new HD channels be ones that we in SI already have? I hope they can put up CNN HD and Discovery/TLC HD



O shut up and go to hell


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/11532853
> 
> 
> We're waiting for September 15th.
> 
> 4 Analog channels are being removed - thus creating A LOT of space for up to 8 HD channels... so lets see what happens (since we've already learned that they barely announce anything in advance...)



up to 12 HD channels can take the place of 4 Analog channels

3 per analog channel.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/11534512
> 
> 
> up to 12 HD channels can take the place of 4 Analog channels
> 
> 3 per analog channel.



sure.... but I'd rather get the "full" HD quality and you dont get that if you shove 3 in....


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seamus21514* /forum/post/11534279
> 
> 
> What analouge channels? I'm in SI, so there are no analouge channels, so would the new HD channels be ones that we in SI already have? I hope they can put up CNN HD and Discovery/TLC HD



and for the last time S.I. still has "Basic Cable" in Analog, roughly 38 channels.


S.I. got rid of "Standard Cable" which is a completely different set of roughly 38 channels.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/11534558
> 
> 
> sure.... but I'd rather get the "full" HD quality and you dont get that if you shove 3 in....



not all channels are broadcast in the 1920x1080 19mbps standard.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/11534558
> 
> 
> ...I'd rather get the "full" HD quality and you dont get that if you shove 3 in....










It's all about the PQ.

_HD channels?!? We don't need no stinking HD channels (especially if they look like crap!_)


Watch this... the TW executive has the big hat on... just insert HD channels... where needed








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VqomZQMZQCQ


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/11534634
> 
> 
> Watch this... the TW executive has the big hat on... just insert HD channels... where needed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VqomZQMZQCQ



LOL


----------



## seamus21514




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/11534565
> 
> 
> and for the last time S.I. still has "Basic Cable" in Analog, roughly 38 channels.
> 
> 
> S.I. got rid of "Standard Cable" which is a completely different set of roughly 38 channels.



I'm afraid not. They made everyone switch their boxes, including people who just got the locals and NY1. If anything, just the locals are Analouge, although I'm pretty sure they're digital also. They sent us a notice about it.


----------



## AndyHDTV

well I guess I can only go by what was reported by media and by TWC.

I don't live in S.I. so I can't verify.


plug your cable wire directly into the tv and if you have 30+ analog channels, then i'm right.

If nuthing comes up, then you're right


----------



## seamus21514

I just tried it. Nothing came up. There was a Staten Island Advance article on it, but It seems to have been taken off.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seamus21514* /forum/post/11534895
> 
> 
> I just tried it. Nothing came up. There was a Staten Island Advance article on it, but It seems to have been taken off.



I guess u win this one!!!


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/11534923
> 
> 
> I guess u win this one!!!



No, actually he loses, no analog to lose, no bandwidth to gain, SI will never ever get another HD channel again-- not ever, never…


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/11535003
> 
> 
> No, actually he loses, no analog to lose, no bandwidth to gain, SI will never ever get another HD channel again-- not ever, never



If only that was true my friend, if only that was true.


Somehow I envision S.I. getting TBS-HD, Golf-Versus-HD, CNN-HD & even NGC-HD before we even get 1.


----------



## seamus21514

Well Im think of switching to FiOS, as I already have the internet and phone. Is it worth waiting with TWC since I live in SI?


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seamus21514* /forum/post/11535245
> 
> 
> Well Im think of switching to FiOS, as I already have the internet and phone. Is it worth waiting with TWC since I live in SI?



Sure it’s worth entertaining FIOS when it surfaces, if you don’t mind not having MSG, especially if you’re not a KNICKS fan (or watch anything else on MSG). I’ve heard nothing but positive comments regarding FIOS PQ. Just don’t lock into the bogus TW contract / discount charade if you think you might jump over to them.


edit: I forgot, do you folks already have FIOS available in SI?


----------



## seamus21514

We have Internet and phone, and supposedly the TV contract is coming very soon.


----------



## broadwayblue

Anyone else see the (new?) ads on Discovery HD Theater for their 4 new HD channels...Discovery HD, Animal Planet HD, TLC HD and The Science Channel HD.


Throw us a bone TWC!

http://dhd.discovery.com/simulcast/simulcast.html


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seamus21514* /forum/post/11535487
> 
> 
> We have Internet and phone, and supposedly the TV contract is coming very soon.



Don't you get a little bit of "all your eggs in one basket paranoia". If you get FIOS TV, and FIOS goes down, then you have no TV, not internet, no phone. I guess you could read. 


And, if you use a DVR, I think you cannot play back your recorded stuff unless cable is working.


I've been thinking that it makes sense to use different providers for cable TV and internet.


-barry


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/11529672
> 
> 
> Fox Business Network has secured that expanded basic channel position with Time Warner Cable of New York. It will launch on channel 43. In concert with FBN's launch on the Time Warner Cable systems serving upper and lower Manhattan, Queens, Staten Island and western Brooklyn, Fox News Channel will move to channel 44 from channel 46.



LOL... thats only the beginning... (note this happens on 10/15)


Network: Old # - New #

FBN - xx - 43

MSNBC - 43 - 14

ABCFam - 14 - 38

Bravo - 38 - 18

Disc - 18 - 66 (next to National Geographic... TMC = 66 until 9/15)

FoxNews- 46 - 44

SciFi - 44 - 17

Hist - 17 - 40

USA - 40 - 16

A&E - 16 - 46


This is gonna be fun....


Note that all of the channels moving into the teens are NBC Universal owned networks (I wonder if the already existing HD channels in SI will be shifted to match)


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/11537549
> 
> 
> LOL... thats only the beginning... (note this happens on 10/15)
> 
> 
> Network: Old # - New #
> 
> FBN - xx - 43
> 
> MSNBC - 43 - 14
> 
> ABCFam - 14 - 38
> 
> Bravo - 38 - 18
> 
> Disc - 18 - 66 (next to National Geographic... TMC = 66 until 9/15)
> 
> FoxNews- 46 - 44
> 
> SciFi - 44 - 17
> 
> Hist - 17 - 40
> 
> USA - 40 - 16
> 
> A&E - 16 - 46
> 
> 
> This is gonna be fun....
> 
> 
> Note that all of the channels moving into the teens are NBC Universal owned networks (I wonder if the already existing HD channels in SI will be shifted to match)



Will the HD-equivalent channel numbers change as well? Specifically, will Discovery HD Theater move from 718 to 766 (as Discovery is moving from 18 to 66), and will UniHD move from 740 to 716 (as USA is moving from 40 to 16)?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/11537853
> 
> 
> Will the HD-equivalent channel numbers change as well? Specifically, will Discovery HD Theater move from 718 to 766 (as Discovery is moving from 18 to 66), and will UniHD move from 740 to 716 (as USA is moving from 40 to 16)?



Read my last line....


"I wonder..."


----------



## AndyHDTV

thanks Multichannel!!!


they provided us a new contact at TWC.

Director, Public Relations Suzanne Giuliani

[email protected] 


who want to be the first to send an email with your questions?

I'm exhausted.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/11531803
> 
> 
> It would be nice if they put some useful quick facts in that space, instead of using generic pillarboxes.
> 
> 
> Move the 4:3 image to one side of the screen, and fill up the space created with some useful information.



Hmmm, that's a VERY interesting idea, move the 4:3 and fill up the larger remaining space with usefulness. Unfortunately, they all read your post and now we'll see the 4:3 box moved with COMMERCIALS filling that larger space!


Even so, reasonably consistently, the sports guys (SNY, YES, ESPN, my market of course) put their own "designs" on the side pillars. Even better, a few rare times I see them take a sliver of the 4:3 signal from each side, blur it and use it as the sidebar. If you look closely, you can see imagery that is repeated, but if you don't look intently, it has a very good feeling to it. You get picture across your widescreen display, nothing is distorted, and if you don't look closely, it almost appears normal. I dare say this will only work well on sports, but they ALL should be doing it on 4:3 content!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/11534565
> 
> 
> and for the last time S.I. still has "Basic Cable" in Analog, roughly 38 channels.
> 
> 
> S.I. got rid of "Standard Cable" which is a completely different set of roughly 38 channels.



FWIW that jibes perfectly with the fact that the rest of the city is burdened with 73 analogs... still I HAD been under the impression they got rid of ALL analog channels in SI. Of course, this means they could very well have done the same thing in the rest of the city, kept the 38 for those with the most basic subscriptions, but NOT create a situation where some folks have had 6 MORE HD channels than the rest of us. At this point I want the 2 things SI has over us, 6 more HD channels AND the 10% discount they get. Dare I hope they really REALLY do the right thing and give us the discount retroactive to when SI got it? Nah, they heard the head of the MTA has a million dollar Ferrari and the head of TWC-NY wants one for himself.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/11534862
> 
> 
> well I guess I can only go by what was reported by media and by TWC.
> 
> I don't live in S.I. so I can't verify.
> 
> 
> plug your cable wire directly into the tv and if you have 30+ analog channels, then i'm right.
> 
> If nuthing comes up, then you're right



Uh, that's a bad test... remember they scramble everything other than 2-13.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/11539887
> 
> 
> ...the sports guys (SNY, YES, ESPN, my market of course) put their own "designs" on the side pillars.



In my market too


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/11539996
> 
> 
> I want the 2 things SI has over us, 6 more HD channels AND the 10% discount they get. Dare I hope they really REALLY do the right thing and give us the discount retroactive to when SI got it? Nah, they heard the head of the MTA has a million dollar Ferrari and the head of TWC-NY wants one for himself.










The discount has always been available to the entire city. You just have to commit to two years.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seamus21514* /forum/post/11535245
> 
> 
> Well Im think of switching to FiOS, as I already have the internet and phone. Is it worth waiting with TWC since I live in SI?



Dood, you pay LESS than the rest of us and GET MORE (6 HD channels unavailable to the rest of the city). Of course, the pay less DOES mean you get locked to TWC for that year.


FIOS is a tough call on SI. First, they must have the franchise agreement with the city (they CAN supply phone and Internet, just not TV until that happens). Then they have to actually offer it ( it COULD be that they need another 6 months to get the front end ready to deliver TV services). Do we assume that every single street in SI has Verizon fiber under it so all they have to do is run the last bit into the home?


I could care less about Knicks, but I do watch hockey and would have an issue without MSG at all. I suspect Verizon knows about this and will figure out a way to carry it by the time the rest of us may be able to get FIOS... and I firmly think's going to be at least 2 years before I can "buy" FIOS TV service (I WOULD go triple play, phone, Internet and TV, I will NOT do that with TWC as my Internet part goes out way too frequently to trust phone to it).


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/11538463
> 
> 
> Read my last line....
> 
> 
> "I wonder..."



Oops, my bad.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/11536387
> 
> 
> Don't you get a little bit of "all your eggs in one basket paranoia". If you get FIOS TV, and FIOS goes down, then you have no TV, not internet, no phone. I guess you could read.
> 
> 
> And, if you use a DVR, I think you cannot play back your recorded stuff unless cable is working.
> 
> 
> I've been thinking that it makes sense to use different providers for cable TV and internet.
> 
> 
> -barry



Well in the past 3 years I have had 2 major (204 days) outage of Internet from TWC, plus in the past few weeks it has gone down for under and hour 3 separate times. In 30 years of Verizon phone service, I simply can't remember ever picking up the phone and not getting a dial tone (during the last blackout, I plugged in an ancient, totally analog phone and got dial tone, even though my family all have phones that depend on power, which is why I hold onto that ancient phone).


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/11540141
> 
> 
> Do we assume that every single street in SI has Verizon fiber under it so all they have to do is run the last bit into the home?



The fiber lines in SI are mounted on phone poles, not buried underground. It's easy to tell if your street is wired for FiOS, because it'll have Fiber Distribution Boxes hung up on poles every few houses. We have a distribution box literally right in front of our front steps. I'll take a pic when I get some batteries for my digicam.


Just about every street I've been on in SI has these boxes.


When they install FiOS on a single-occupant building, they simply connect a smaller fiber optic cable to the distribution box, string it to the premises, install an ONT outside the building with a power supply and battery backup inside the building, and wire the whole thing up. Takes all of three hours, depending on complexity.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/11540071
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The discount has always been available to the entire city. You just have to commit to two years.



And where do you get that notion? When it broke a few months ago that SI was getting a discount, I saw it listed on the Packaging and Pricing page. I have never seen it on Manhattan's equivalent page.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/11540141
> 
> 
> I suspect Verizon knows about this and will figure out a way to carry it by the time the rest of us may be able to get FIOS... .



MSG is part of Cablevision. They compete with FIOS in the same markets. IF CV gives FIOS MSG, then it will definitely be on a separate costly tier.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/11540338
> 
> 
> And where do you get that notion? When it broke a few months ago that SI was getting a discount, I saw it listed on the Packaging and Pricing page. I have never seen it on Manhattan's equivalent page.



It's been posted here many times by different people.


I called and got confirmation from a CSR earlier in the summer and about a month ago I received a letter in the mail spelling out the whole discount thing. This has all been posted here. Perhaps Manhattan is excluded? But I strongly doubt that.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/11539996
> 
> 
> Nah, they heard the head of the MTA has a million dollar Ferrari



Actually he has 20 Ferraris.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/11540410
> 
> 
> Perhaps Manhattan is excluded? But I strongly doubt that.



Manhattan is Excluded, I called last week and asked why I wasn't able to save $ while the rest of the city was. the CSR couldn't give me an answer.


But we all know it's becasue fios is not going to be widely deployed in the city anytime soon


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/11540797
> 
> 
> Manhattan is Excluded,










Wow, that really does suck. Sorry RG,







I always thought it was for all of the Boroughs. I guess the posts I read here regarding the discount were from non Manhattanites.


----------



## manhattan12345

Someone joked that the head of the MTA has a million dollar Ferrari and the head of TWC wants one too. I bet he already has one, because that place is a #&$*money-printing machine. Not only do they get our monthly subscriber fees, not only do they get local advertising dollars, not only do they get paid by the networks to carry them - they also get fat fees for better placement on the dial. _Multichannel News_ mag, reporting on the channel changes coming in October to accommodate the launch of FBN, reports:
*

"Sources familiar with the moves indicate that NBCU paid up to “several million dollars” for the enhanced channel positioning and to ensure separation on the dial for Fox Business Network from CNBC."*


Ugh.


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *manhattan12345* /forum/post/11541022
> 
> 
> Someone joked that the head of the MTA has a million dollar Ferrari and the head of TWC wants one too. I bet he already has one, because that place is a #&$*money-printing machine. Not only do they get our monthly subscriber fees, not only do they get local advertising dollars, not only do they get paid by the networks to carry them - they also get fat fees for better placement on the dial. _Multichannel News_ mag, reporting on the channel changes coming in October to accommodate the launch of FBN, reports:
> *
> 
> "Sources familiar with the moves indicate that NBCU paid up to “several million dollars” for the enhanced channel positioning and to ensure separation on the dial for Fox Business Network from CNBC."*
> 
> 
> Ugh.



This is nothing new for multichannel TV providers with control over channel positions. Sky in the UK does it, DirecTV does it, I'm sure plenty of companies around the world do it. I would have been surprised if TWC were _not_ doing it.


----------



## seamus21514

Most of SI has FiOS, and I was told by a FiOS rep that they have everything needed, they just need to get the OK from the city, which is supposed to be within the month. Even though TWC has more HD channels, It's still crap.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/11540346
> 
> 
> MSG is part of Cablevision. They compete with FIOS in the same markets. IF CV gives FIOS MSG, then it will definitely be on a separate costly tier.



Larry I don't think so they will have to bite the bullet here and pay what cablevision wants for the channels, At TWC we get all the major sport nets included with the DTValue, so Verizon will need to match that to stay competitive. They won't be competative if they start charging extra for this and extra for that. It already looks like there is a extra charge for the local channels, that is a big problem in my list of comparisons.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11541593
> 
> 
> pay what cablevision wants for the channels, .



Who says that CV will / or/ is offering it? Why don't they have it now?


----------



## seamus21514

Sports isn't an issue for me, News is, and FiOS has both ABC News Now and BBC World, which are rarities.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seamus21514* /forum/post/11541400
> 
> 
> Most of SI has FiOS, and I was told by a FiOS rep that they have everything needed, they just need to get the OK from the city, which is supposed to be within the month. Even though TWC has more HD channels, It's still crap.



Becareful SIer's I got a leter from Verizon offering their triple play with FIOS (eventhough my area isn't connected)but the sneaky part is that it is for FIOS phone and internet and Direct TV. I am in one of the many parts of Queens that hasn't been wired. They probably thought since I have one bill(DSL, Phone and wireless) that I would be interested in an upgrade or just a mistake on their part.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/11541684
> 
> 
> Who says that CV will / or/ is offering it? Why don't they have it now?



Think of it this way, right now they have maybe 200,000 (guesstimate)LI customers. So in LI they face a loss of customers But once that 8 million NYCer's get the access that means a possibility of extra money for them(CV). I think it is safe to say they are on the "wait and see" team. I think they are in talks, but are moving slowly and waiting until the city give the OK.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seamus21514* /forum/post/11541693
> 
> 
> Sports isn't an issue for me, News is, and FiOS has both ABC News Now and BBC World, which are rarities.



What? what? sports isn't an issue. What planet are you from?
























Don't we already have those 2 chanels? I know we have BBC somthing, not one of my views, sorry. But ABC News now is one we have.


----------



## seamus21514

BBC America is general entertainment, BBC World is a news channel. We have Eyewitness News Now, which is really just a weather station, but ABC News now is a full fleged news channel.


----------



## jw1

has anyone figured out what's up with the audio dropouts?

i get them more and more, mostly on hd channels and i think on sd channels as well.

i have an 8300hd box running passport and i'm using the component and analog l/r connections.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jw1* /forum/post/11543419
> 
> 
> has anyone figured out what's up with the audio dropouts?
> 
> i get them more and more, mostly on hd channels and i think on sd channels as well.
> 
> i have an 8300hd box running passport and i'm using the component and analog l/r connections.



Not sure what's up on your end. I am getting them much less frequently than I had been a few months ago.



Something else I recently noticed:


Since they added the last new batch of HD channels (ESPN2, etc.), I have noticed that my HD recordings that I make on the DVR take up a LOT less space on most channels, indicating to me that they've reduced the bandwidth that most channels have.


In particular, HBO, Cinemax, UHD, and a few others seem to take up a small fraction of the space that they used to take up on the drive (it used to average about 6G/hour). I noticed some stuff on UHD taking up only 1G/hr, and some things on HBO/Cinemax taking up ~2G/hr.


On the other hand, Showtime and the regular broadcast channels (CBS, PBS) seem to have remained about the same. CBS & Showtime seem to give us the most bandwidth of any channels (CBS consistenly puts out 7G/hr, and Showtime is right up there).


Scott


----------



## CynKennard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/11543647
> 
> 
> Not sure what's up on your end. I am getting them much less frequently than I had been a few months ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Something else I recently noticed:
> 
> 
> Since they added the last new batch of HD channels (ESPN2, etc.), I have noticed that my HD recordings that I make on the DVR take up a LOT less space on most channels, indicating to me that they've reduced the bandwidth that most channels have.
> 
> 
> In particular, HBO, Cinemax, UHD, and a few others seem to take up a small fraction of the space that they used to take up on the drive (it used to average about 6G/hour). I noticed some stuff on UHD taking up only 1G/hr, and some things on HBO/Cinemax taking up ~2G/hr.
> 
> 
> On the other hand, Showtime and the regular broadcast channels (CBS, PBS) seem to have remained about the same. CBS & Showtime seem to give us the most bandwidth of any channels (CBS consistenly puts out 7G/hr, and Showtime is right up there).
> 
> 
> Scott



I have felt for some time that Showtime's PQ was better than HBO. I assumed that because HBO crops widescreen movies, that reduced the quality as there is obviously some loss of information in the cropped part.


Cynthia


----------



## Slikkster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/11543647
> 
> 
> Something else I recently noticed:
> 
> 
> Since they added the last new batch of HD channels (ESPN2, etc.), I have noticed that my HD recordings that I make on the DVR take up a LOT less space on most channels, indicating to me that they've reduced the bandwidth that most channels have.
> 
> 
> In particular, HBO, Cinemax, UHD, and a few others seem to take up a small fraction of the space that they used to take up on the drive (it used to average about 6G/hour). I noticed some stuff on UHD taking up only 1G/hr, and some things on HBO/Cinemax taking up ~2G/hr.
> 
> 
> On the other hand, Showtime and the regular broadcast channels (CBS, PBS) seem to have remained about the same. CBS & Showtime seem to give us the most bandwidth of any channels (CBS consistenly puts out 7G/hr, and Showtime is right up there).
> 
> 
> Scott



From a practical standpoint, reducing HBO's bandwidth makes no sense. It's a TW product, and what company would eschew its own in favor of giving full bandwidth to a competitor?


I get the oddest dropouts audio dropouts on HBO. They frequently occur when the end credits are rolling and there's a music track. Very odd.


----------



## Slikkster

Has anyone been monitoring the TWC HD channel space in "test" mode to see if there's anything cooking, like CNN-HD, etc.?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slikkster* /forum/post/11549093
> 
> 
> Has anyone been monitoring the TWC HD channel space in "test" mode to see if there's anything cooking, like CNN-HD, etc.?



There is no "test" mode like DirecTV has going.


There is "DIAG" mode though....

And none of us are expecting anything to be hidden there until after 9/15, when some major bandwidth is opening up...


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/11540328
> 
> 
> The fiber lines in SI are mounted on phone poles, not buried underground. It's easy to tell if your street is wired for FiOS, because it'll have Fiber Distribution Boxes hung up on poles every few houses. We have a distribution box literally right in front of our front steps. I'll take a pic when I get some batteries for my digicam.
> 
> 
> Just about every street I've been on in SI has these boxes.
> 
> 
> When they install FiOS on a single-occupant building, they simply connect a smaller fiber optic cable to the distribution box, string it to the premises, install an ONT outside the building with a power supply and battery backup inside the building, and wire the whole thing up. Takes all of three hours, depending on complexity.



Ah *very* interesting information. Also makes it really clear that "wiring" SI is a far, far faster process then getting most of the rest of the city ready. Like I said many times, it took TWC close to three years to get ALL of the fiber run in Manhattan (to the point where they could offer the services it brought, I could NOT get DTV or RR until they got the fiber to my node while a pal in alphabet city had it 2 years before I cloud get it; AND I'm not at the northern tip, those guys waited longer than I had to).


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/11543647
> 
> 
> Not sure what's up on your end. I am getting them much less frequently than I had been a few months ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Something else I recently noticed:
> 
> 
> Since they added the last new batch of HD channels (ESPN2, etc.), I have noticed that my HD recordings that I make on the DVR take up a LOT less space on most channels, indicating to me that they've reduced the bandwidth that most channels have.
> 
> 
> In particular, HBO, Cinemax, UHD, and a few others seem to take up a small fraction of the space that they used to take up on the drive (it used to average about 6G/hour). I noticed some stuff on UHD taking up only 1G/hr, and some things on HBO/Cinemax taking up ~2G/hr.
> 
> 
> On the other hand, Showtime and the regular broadcast channels (CBS, PBS) seem to have remained about the same. CBS & Showtime seem to give us the most bandwidth of any channels (CBS consistenly puts out 7G/hr, and Showtime is right up there).
> 
> 
> Scott



I recall it was you and I that noticed this right after the 6/14 channel changes and addition of ESPN2 HD. Indeed, it is a lot less frequent now, even though it still does happen. The pisser was that a good pal I had been trying for a year to go HD finally did... just as the issue started happening. His first 2 weeks with HD were a mess of unwatchable content! Fortunately, he didn't totally blame me...


Currently, I figured they had done some tuning up to get the drop-outs much less frequently; but had no idea exactly what they did. Indeed, less disk space consumed sure does point to reduced bit rate! Must say that I did NOT notice any visual effect from this... could be that were subtle enough that made them not obvious.


STILL, 9/15 sure looks like a day for a big boost in available bandwidth... even if we get all 6 SI has, that still leaves a fair amount of room for another 4+ HD channels. HOPEFULLY that CAN mean that we don't have to be forced into SDV capable Navigator quite so quickly.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CynKennard* /forum/post/11547242
> 
> 
> I have felt for some time that Showtime's PQ was better than HBO. I assumed that because HBO crops widescreen movies, that reduced the quality as there is obviously some loss of information in the cropped part.
> 
> 
> Cynthia



Are you aware that there ARE movies that are done 1:2.35 for theater presentation and 16:9 for DVD/broadcast? Or that Stanley Kubrick insisted his DVD release be 4:3 even if they were shown in theaters as 16:9 widescreen?


So I' not so sure one can lay any "blame" on HBO. Besides, I find that there more HD movies on HBO than SHO.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slikkster* /forum/post/11549090
> 
> 
> From a practical standpoint, reducing HBO's bandwidth makes no sense. It's a TW product, and what company would eschew its own in favor of giving full bandwidth to a competitor?
> 
> 
> I get the oddest dropouts audio dropouts on HBO. They frequently occur when the end credits are rolling and there's a music track. Very odd.



Ah, I have always wondered about this during end credits... I have been seeing this since I first got a HD display (May 06). Theoretically, they should need LESS bandwidth for those, they are mostly black & white.


BTW, Man-North and Man-South both seemed to have the MOST drop-out issues on HDNet far more than any other channel.


AND in a brain teasing way, right now almost all of my audio drop outs seem to occur on SD channels, not HD ones. Which sort of seems to impacted my "feeling" they were part of a bandwidth issue when they added ESPN2 HD.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/11552214
> 
> 
> Are you aware that there ARE movies that are done 1:2.35 for theater presentation and 16:9 for DVD/broadcast? Or that Stanley Kubrick insisted his DVD release be 4:3 even if they were shown in theaters as 16:9 widescreen?
> 
> 
> So I' not so sure one can lay any "blame" on HBO. Besides, I find that there more HD movies on HBO than SHO.



The point I got from CK was that Showtime usually broadcasts in the original aspect ratio while HBO typically shows a movie in a full screen 16x9 frame-- regardless. Therefore artifacts can be more apparent with an altered HBO presentation.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slikkster* /forum/post/11549090
> 
> 
> From a practical standpoint, reducing HBO's bandwidth makes no sense. It's a TW product, and what company would eschew its own in favor of giving full bandwidth to a competitor?
> 
> 
> I get the oddest dropouts audio dropouts on HBO. They frequently occur when the end credits are rolling and there's a music track. Very odd.



The practicality is that TWC in Manhattan is squeezed for bandwidth and they have multiplexed the HD video to squeeze more channels into less frequencies, so they are cutting back on picture quality by squeezing the bandwidth to fit more channels in (at least to a point). Obviously they are under a lot of pressure to add more channels, and they responded when they added the last batch of channels, but cut back on the bandwidth of some of the channels.


Last night I watched a movie from UHD, the excellent Jim Sheridan film "The Boxer", and when I removed it, I found that the whole movie only took up 6G even though it was a full 2 hours. That's about 1/2 of what I used to get on that channel, and 1/2 of what I get on the broadcast networks and Showtime. I haven't tested many other channels.


Scott


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/11552127
> 
> 
> IMust say that I did NOT notice any visual effect from this... could be that were subtle enough that made them not obvious.



I notice the bandwidth reduction on occasion, though it's not obvious. Where you can really see it is during fast action and during scene transitions.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/11552127
> 
> 
> STILL, 9/15 sure looks like a day for a big boost in available bandwidth... even if we get all 6 SI has, that still leaves a fair amount of room for another 4+ HD channels. HOPEFULLY that CAN mean that we don't have to be forced into SDV capable Navigator quite so quickly.



We'll see what plans TWC has for this bandwidth. Their goals do not always match ours.....


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/11552300
> 
> 
> Ah, I have always wondered about this during end credits... I have been seeing this since I first got a HD display (May 06). Theoretically, they should need LESS bandwidth for those, they are mostly black & white.
> 
> 
> BTW, Man-North and Man-South both seemed to have the MOST drop-out issues on HDNet far more than any other channel.
> 
> 
> AND in a brain teasing way, right now almost all of my audio drop outs seem to occur on SD channels, not HD ones. Which sort of seems to impacted my "feeling" they were part of a bandwidth issue when they added ESPN2 HD.





I have the HBO credits dropout problem too, but oddly it didn't happen on the last Sopranos episode (ha ha). Overall my dropouts are getting much WORSE and PQ is getting BAD.


HDNET, HBO, SHOWTIME, CINEMAX - all of them are giving me dropouts. Haven't watched any broadcast TV in a while so we'll see in a couple of weeks when the new season starts up.


HBO PQ is noticably worse than ever now. It was painful to watch the last episode of Entourage with so much fuzziness and motion blur.


BTW - If you haven't seen HD on FIOS, you really are missing out. My house on LI is wired and the diff in PQ between TWC and FIOS is very noticeable. When they finally start lighting up the city, TWC is going to be in serious trouble if they ever showcase "Ours vs Theirs" to the masses.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slikkster* /forum/post/11549090
> 
> 
> ...I get the oddest dropouts audio dropouts on HBO. They frequently occur when the end credits are rolling and there's a music track. Very odd.



There *is* a change in the audio signal when the movie is over. Maybe this is part of the drop-outs-- at the end of a movie(?).


When the movie is over and the credits roll the Dolby Digital indicator on my receiver goes off and the audio is “reduced” to Pro Logic.


----------



## seamus21514

All they channels in TWC SI have a 2 second audio delay. It's quite horrendous, and horrible service from TWC.


----------



## CynKennard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seamus21514* /forum/post/11555535
> 
> 
> All they channels in TWC SI have a 2 second audio delay. It's quite horrendous, and horrible service from TWC.



I have no problem in Staten Island with audio delay; however I am connected by component to the TV and digital audio to the receiver. If you are using HDMI and especially if you are taking the audio from the TV and passing it to your receiver, the delay is probably occcurring because of the longer path. I don't think this problem can be blamed on TWC.


I also get audio breaks on many channels, especially when there is stationary text on the screen. I wonder if the minimum amount of MPEG2 needed at the point where there is little or no change in the video leaves less space than needed to add in the audio. This thought is based upon my understanding of MPEG2 which may not be accurate.


Cynthia


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/11552725
> 
> 
> I have the HBO credits dropout problem too, but oddly it didn't happen on the last Sopranos episode (ha ha). Overall my dropouts are getting much WORSE and PQ is getting BAD.
> 
> 
> HDNET, HBO, SHOWTIME, CINEMAX - all of them are giving me dropouts. Haven't watched any broadcast TV in a while so we'll see in a couple of weeks when the new season starts up.
> 
> 
> HBO PQ is noticably worse than ever now. It was painful to watch the last episode of Entourage with so much fuzziness and motion blur.
> 
> 
> BTW - If you haven't seen HD on FIOS, you really are missing out. My house on LI is wired and the diff in PQ between TWC and FIOS is very noticeable. When they finally start lighting up the city, TWC is going to be in serious trouble if they ever showcase "Ours vs Theirs" to the masses.



Honestly, I'm surprised a bit... our experiences seem quite different. I WAS at the point you seem to be at 4-6 weeks ago... it was very bad. But gradually got better.


The only logical thing is that we must be served by different head ends. Which is why it's so important to list your exact location... as you can see from the additional info I add to all my posts via the signature/nick functions.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CynKennard* /forum/post/11558374
> 
> 
> I have no problem in Staten Island with audio delay; however I am connected by component to the TV and digital audio to the receiver. If you are using HDMI and especially if you are taking the audio from the TV and passing it to your receiver, the delay is probably occcurring because of the longer path. I don't think this problem can be blamed on TWC.
> 
> 
> I also get audio breaks on many channels, especially when there is stationary text on the screen. I wonder if the minimum amount of MP3 needed at the point where there is little or no change in the video leaves less space than needed to add in the audio. This thought is based upon my understanding of MP3 which may not be accurate.
> 
> 
> Cynthia



Cyn I doubt MP3 encoding plays any role here... AFAIK it's PCM or AC/3. From what I have seen over the past few months, it's a very logical conclusion they were squeezing too much into the available bandwidth (except for SI, we got 2 or so HD channels after they said they could NOT add any more). Scott tumbled onto the space issue, so it now seems clear they dealt with the bandwidth issue by reducing bit-rate.


I do think audio breaks are kind of inherent; I only get in gear by frequency of them, not the fact of their existence.


----------



## CynKennard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/11560640
> 
> 
> Cyn I doubt MP3 encoding plays any role here... AFAIK it's PCM or AC/3. From what I have seen over the past few months, it's a very logical conclusion they were squeezing too much into the available bandwidth (except for SI, we got 2 or so HD channels after they said they could NOT add any more). Scott tumbled onto the space issue, so it now seems clear they dealt with the bandwidth issue by reducing bit-rate.
> 
> 
> I do think audio breaks are kind of inherent; I only get in gear by frequency of them, not the fact of their existence.



Sorry for the error. I just realized that I meant MPEG2.


Cynthia


----------



## seamus21514

It's still there, but to a lesser extent. I'm connected via component.


----------



## winternj

What are people expecting after the bandwidth frees up September 15:

More HD channels

More Digital channels

More bandwidth for existing channels

More bandwidth for RoadRunner (Optimum Online is now up to 40Mbit down/2Mbit up in some areas, compared to to RR's 10Mbit down/768k up, which is worse than OOL had YEARS ago on the base/nonpremium tier)

Or perhaps -- Nothing ?


If you expect something, how long do you think until it happens?


My theory may be that nothing will happen for a while, and they will probably save the bandwidth for internet and wait until FIOS becomes more of a threat before actually enabling the higher BW, but that HD is mostly not a threat.


Thoughts?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *winternj* /forum/post/11562014
> 
> 
> What are people expecting after the bandwidth frees up September 15:
> 
> More HD channels
> 
> More Digital channels
> 
> More bandwidth for existing channels
> 
> More bandwidth for RoadRunner (Optimum Online is now up to 40Mbit down/2Mbit up in some areas, compared to to RR's 10Mbit down/768k up, which is worse than OOL had YEARS ago on the base/nonpremium tier)
> 
> Or perhaps -- Nothing ?
> 
> 
> If you expect something, how long do you think until it happens?
> 
> 
> My theory may be that nothing will happen for a while, and they will probably save the bandwidth for internet and wait until FIOS becomes more of a threat before actually enabling the higher BW, but that HD is mostly not a threat.
> 
> 
> Thoughts?



There will be some HD additions within a few weeks afterwards


Too many channels are going HD now (Including ones owned by the "Papa Company")


We should see CNNHD and TBSHD.

(They dont do everything based purely on competition... otherwise we'd see nothing changed ever....)


Also, they aren't in any hurry to expand bandwidth on Road Runner.


----------



## winternj

Well I do know for a fact that RoadRunner has recently made some major backbone upgrades specific to NYC that have not been made anywhere else on the roadrunner network - so it's quite possible they are ramping up to upgrade speeds there ...


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *winternj* /forum/post/11562014
> 
> 
> What are people expecting after the bandwidth frees up September 15:
> 
> More HD channels
> 
> More Digital channels
> 
> More bandwidth for existing channels
> 
> More bandwidth for RoadRunner (Optimum Online is now up to 40Mbit down/2Mbit up in some areas, compared to to RR's 10Mbit down/768k up, which is worse than OOL had YEARS ago on the base/nonpremium tier)
> 
> Or perhaps -- Nothing ?
> 
> 
> If you expect something, how long do you think until it happens?
> 
> 
> My theory may be that nothing will happen for a while, and they will probably save the bandwidth for internet and wait until FIOS becomes more of a threat before actually enabling the higher BW, but that HD is mostly not a threat.
> 
> 
> Thoughts?



I don't know what it takes to bump up the speed on the internet?

But I guess 1 analog slot would be used for internet as we are at 7 and S.I. is at 10.

and 3 analog slots for up to 9 HD channels.


hopefully!


----------



## ANGEL 35

Any one having problems with on demand channels on the 8300HDC box. Getting error 106 Try later.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/11562472
> 
> 
> I don't know what it takes to bump up the speed on the internet?
> 
> But I guess 1 analog slot would be used for internet as we are at 7 and S.I. is at 10.
> 
> and 3 analog slots for up to 9 HD channels.
> 
> 
> hopefully!



The addition of 9 HD channels would be a huge shock...but one that I'd gladly accept! As I said earlier, give me 4-6 channels (Golf/VS, Travel, Food, Nat Geo, and a couple of their choosing) and I won't say a bad word about TWC's limited HD offerings for 6 months.


----------



## MacAlert

So I recorded a movie, tried to watch it today.....HORRIBLE!! Non-stop breakups, pixelating...HORRIBLE. I can't believe I am paying for this crappy service!!


----------



## broadwayblue

looks like cablevision customers recently got some new channels. my parents now have several of the zoom channels, including Equator HD and a few others (kung fu, horror, etc.) Sucks that we only have Discovery HD Theater, while they have that as well as National Geographic HD and Equator HD. Considering all the new HD channels popping up I'll be very upset if TWC doesn't use most of the extra bandwidth to stay competitive on the HD front.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/11566757
> 
> 
> looks like cablevision customers recently got some new channels. my parents now have several of the zoom channels, including Equator HD and a few others (kung fu, horror, etc.) Sucks that we only have Discovery HD Theater, while they have that as well as National Geographic HD and Equator HD. Considering all the new HD channels popping up I'll be very upset if TWC doesn't use most of the extra bandwidth to stay competitive on the HD front.



Cablevision adding Zoom is pretty old news....


----------



## Scott Gaertner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *winternj* /forum/post/11562014
> 
> 
> What are people expecting after the bandwidth frees up September 15



While I'm hoping for a ton more HD content, my reasoned guess is that we will get one or two HD channels, a couple of digital channels, and a whole bunch of international subscription-only channels. The latter are very profitable for TWCNYC, according to someone I spoke with over there, and I would be shocked if they didn't focus on them first.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/11566791
> 
> 
> Cablevision adding Zoom is pretty old news....



Well my parents didn't have those channels the last time I visited them in July. Some research revealed that it's been at most 6 weeks since the channels were added...to me that still qualifies as recently:

_Cablevision Adds VOOM Channels
*2007-07-21* 19:37:00

The nation’s fifth largest multi system operator *Cable vision announced recently that it will add 15 new high-definition (HD) channels from VOOM HD Networks.* This brings the total number of HD channels available to its iO digital cable customers to 40. VOOM is a division of Cablevision’s Rainbow Media Network and was previously available only on DISH Network. Cablevision also indicated that it will have the capability to carry more than 500 HD channels on its fiber optic network by the end of 2007. Multi system operators (MSOs) Comcast, Time Warner Cable and Cox Communications have all been publicizing HD capability as direct broadcast satellite provider DirecTV increased pressure earlier this year by announcing that it will soon have the capacity to offer over 100 HD channels. cablevision, hd capability, voom hd_


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/11568791
> 
> 
> ...to me that still qualifies as recently



A page ago on this forum is considered old news.










The general feeling I've surmised from lurking over at the CV thread (and listening to friends' comments) regarding these new VOOM channels is- yes they are additional HD-- woohoo







but most of the stuff is old reruns, including dated sports coverage. It's just a bunch of filler that's been in the possession of the younger Dolan and now they finally got it on their CV system. If not for only the one reason-- to bolster their advertisements.


The reality is, I'm sure there are a lot more homes in the CV market compared to our TW market that have the option to switch to satellite. CV needs the hype. They can now run ads bragging about the amount of channels they provide.


Big deal, give me quality over quantity. They don't even have HDnet.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/11569524
> 
> 
> A page ago on this forum is considered old news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The general feeling I’ve surmised from lurking over at the CV thread (and listening to friends’ comments) regarding these new VOOM channels is- yes they are additional HD-- woohoo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but most of the stuff is old reruns, including dated sports coverage. It’s just a bunch of filler that’s been in the possession of the younger Dolan and now they finally got it on their CV system. If not for only the one reason-- to bolster their advertisements.
> 
> 
> The reality is, I’m sure there are a lot more homes in the CV market compared to our TW market that have the option to switch to satellite. CV needs the hype. They can now run ads bragging about the amount of channels they provide.
> 
> 
> Big deal, give me quality over quantity. They don’t even have HDnet.



While I would agree with you that most of the stuff is old reruns (Kung Fu and Horror channels), I did like Equator HD. Watched it for a couple of hours last night. Pretty good show on the endangered biodiversity in Madascar, and some other stuff that looked like it was filmed recently. As a nature lover, and someone who has Discovery HD Theater high on his list of favorite HD channels, I'd certainly welcome it to the TWC lineup, along with National Geographic.


----------



## winternj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Gaertner* /forum/post/11568237
> 
> 
> While I'm hoping for a ton more HD content, my reasoned guess is that we will get one or two HD channels, a couple of digital channels, and a whole bunch of international subscription-only channels. The latter are very profitable for TWCNYC, according to someone I spoke with over there, and I would be shocked if they didn't focus on them first.



This could also be a benefit for us. They are wasting a huge amount of bandwidth on international analog channels. It is this way because most viewers of foreign language channels are older people who dont speak english and dont care about the digital service, and prefer just using their normal tv controls.


Say hypothethetically they add an Arabic language channel, digital only, and make it free for digital subscribers if they subscribe to an arabic language analog channel, it may entice enough of the Arab users to switch to digital where TWC would be able to just force the rest of the users onto digital and make that channel digital as well, freeing up even more bandwidth...


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/11570478
> 
> 
> I'd certainly welcome it to the TWC lineup, along with National Geographic.



I'd welcome NG HD too, along with any HD music or movie channel. My point is that the VOOM additions in CV land is more of a propaganda smoke and mirrors gimmick.


We absolutely need VS and TBS in HD. I could care less about CNNHD (speaking of propaganda







) but I could see that coming sooner than later since it's under the same roof.


----------



## TonyNYC

I wish TWC would get us VS in HD. All those hockey games that end up on there that are being broadcasted in HD and we are stuck with standard definition.


A shame that channels with live coverage of events do not get some form of priority. I am not trying to take away from those that want more movie channels in HD, but live is live and should receive some form of precedence.


----------



## UnnDunn

I'm trying to watch the FIFA Women's World Cup on ESPN2 HD (729) and there are these constant dropouts, breakups and macroblocking. Anyone else seeing it?


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/11575399
> 
> 
> I wish TWC would get us VS in HD. All those hockey games that end up on there that are being broadcasted in HD and we are stuck with standard definition.
> 
> 
> A shame that channels with live coverage of events do not get some form of priority. I am not trying to take away from those that want more movie channels in HD, but live is live and should receive some form of precedence.



I will tell you guys, I see many hockeys fans on this fourm a lot hoping for VsHD, but the ratings and ticket sales don't reflect the same passion I see here. I think TWC will and does take the latter into account (ratings)when they look at a HD channel to add. Not for the ratings themselves but for the usage of said channel. Why would they rush an HD channel that will have decidely lower ratings then the already low Ranger SD games? If the Ranger fans or,The Islanders and Devils (All 3 were in the playoffs last season had games that were beaten by huge margins by early season baseball and late season Basketball)for that fact which still don't have HD channels on TWC, don't come out and support their teams on the regular SD channels on a daily basis. Why would TWC rush for this channel? Honesty guys, how many Local games are we truly talking about? 10 total? We should all be looking at the VsHD as a non factor right now untill the ratings start making upward trends.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11576541
> 
> 
> ticket sales



Rangers sold out every game last season.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11576541
> 
> 
> I will tell you guys, I see many hockeys fans on this fourm a lot hoping for VsHD, but the ratings and ticket sales don't reflect the same passion I see here. I think TWC will and does take the latter into account (ratings)when they look at a HD channel to add. Not for the ratings themselves but for the usage of said channel. *Why would they rush an HD channel that will have decidely lower ratings then the already low Ranger SD games?* If the Ranger fans or,The Islanders and Devils (All 3 were in the playoffs last season had games that were beaten by huge margins by early season baseball and late season Basketball)for that fact which still don't have HD channels on TWC, don't come out and support their teams on the regular SD channels on a daily basis. Why would TWC rush for this channel? Honesty guys, how many Local games are we truly talking about? 10 total? We should all be looking at the VsHD as a non factor right now untill the ratings start making upward trends.



Because it's free! How many other networks give their channels away for nothing?


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/11577117
> 
> 
> Rangers sold out every game last season.



I really meant that for all three teams. But if the Rangers are such a tough ticket, why do you think the ratings are so poor? This thread more then any has shown me there is a good following. But where are the viewers that can't get or afford the game.

Also, The games might be sold out but they aren't occuppied sell outs. Which to me is just as bad. There were a few games I watched last year and was wondering, where the fans were? Remember the NHL has been questioned on inflating the numbers since the strike to look better then they are.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/11577783
> 
> 
> Because it's free! How many other networks give their channels away for nothing?



How would it be free? No Channel we get is on Cable or Sat are for free. All these extra HD channels have included some carriage aggreement. Which includes fees or advertisement discounts or freebies. VsHD would have to be a reworked contract if they didn't have it included on the original Vs channel agreement. The same way TWC re-work the deals with all other channels that added an HD feed. Nothing is for free in this world. It may seem free but somewhere someone has to pay for it. Whether the cost falls on us or TWC isn't sure.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11577910
> 
> 
> How would it be free? No Channel we get is on Cable or Sat are for free. All these extra HD channels have included some carriage aggreement. Which includes fees or advertisement discounts or freebies. VsHD would have to be a reworked contract if they didn't have it included on the original Vs channel agreement. The same way TWC re-work the deals with all other channels that added an HD feed. Nothing is for free in this world. It may seem free but somewhere someone has to pay for it. Whether the cost falls on us or TWC isn't sure.



No... Its free


Comcast (the owner of the network) is including the VS-GolfHD channel for no additional charge to all cable/sat providers that have both Vs and Golf on the basic tier


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11577814
> 
> 
> I really meant that for all three teams. But if the Rangers are such a tough ticket, why do you think the ratings are so poor? This thread more then any has shown me there is a good following. But where are the viewers that can't get or afford the game.
> 
> Also, The games might be sold out but they aren't occuppied sell outs. Which to me is just as bad. There were a few games I watched last year and was wondering, where the fans were? Remember the NHL has been questioned on inflating the numbers since the strike to look better then they are.



Their rating AREN'T poor...


I mean... they aren't "great" ratings - but they are among the top NHL draws (which is why they get so many National games)... and games they are involved in do the best nationally, compared to other teams


----------



## scott_bernstein

It seems that they've added another new SD channel this past weekend -- Ch. 135 is "Russia Today". Can't recall what it used to be....


----------



## JBBO3314

Anyone having Yes network trouble? Mine hasn't worked since yesterday. I get a grey screen


----------



## cap_167

I have the same problem, it's been down since yesturday morning.


Edit: Also the SD channel is giving me audio trouble and looks stretched.


----------



## LL3HD

There was a fire at their HQ the other day- Sunday night or early Monday morning.

http://www.stamfordadvocate.com/news...ocal-headlines


----------



## JBBO3314

so does this mean I can't see my Yankees tonight in hd? When is it expected back?


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBBO3314* /forum/post/11589322
> 
> 
> so does this mean I can't see my Yankees tonight in hd? When is it expected back?



Not sure. There is nothing on their web site indicating that it will not be broadcast as per usual. There is no mention of the fire which is pretty lame. I don't understand, in this day and age-- why companies don't keep their web sites up to date.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *winternj* /forum/post/11562336
> 
> 
> Well I do know for a fact that RoadRunner has recently made some major backbone upgrades specific to NYC that have not been made anywhere else on the roadrunner network - so it's quite possible they are ramping up to upgrade speeds there ...



Care to be more specific (several OC-192 lines to the head end???)? BTW, we are 7Mb/512kb, far from 10Mb/768kb you mentioned. I KNOW that upstate they have been at 10Mb for quite a long while now. There are many other areas that get great speed from RR, unfortunately, NYC ain't one of them.


I HAVE noticed that the price of RR has gone up quite a bit if one doesn't have cable service... it used to be 10 bucks more, now it's 15 bucks more per month. Clearly that is targeted at potential satellite owners who may actually need something more than DSL's typical 3Mb/256kb speed.


Plus I'm seeing a new trick... one that is so intermittent that calling TWC would be useless. 4 times in the past 2 weeks, my "cable modem" has mysteriously gone off line. From the lights all I can glean is that it loses touch with the rest of the network. At least 2 (one time 4) total reboots so far seem to bring it back.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/11589422
> 
> 
> Not sure. There is nothing on their web site indicating that it will not be broadcast as per usual. There is no mention of the fire which is pretty lame. I don't understand, in this day and age-- why companies don't keep their web sites up to date.



You mean like TWC who is still showing a channel line-up from early June, having not updated the chages that occurred on 6/14? This is where potential customers go to see what they can get...


Stiull, this is so typical when you have a market where large portions of it have absolutely no choice. If I dropped TWC, the ONLY thing I can do with my nice HD display is play DVDs.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/11589972
> 
> 
> You mean like TWC who is still showing a channel line-up from early June, having not updated the chages that occurred on 6/14? This is where potential customers go to see what they can get....

















Yeah TW...they represent my point very well. It's funny and ridiculous at the same time.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/11589856
> 
> 
> ... 4 times in the past 2 weeks, my "cable modem" has mysteriously gone off line. From the lights all I can glean is that it loses touch with the rest of the network. At least 2 (one time 4) total reboots so far seem to bring it back.



This is disconcerting. Mine went off for a short moment a couple of weeks ago.


I have never noticed this before I had the TW phone service. (I’m just finishing their free trial period. Overall it’s tons better and cheaper than what I was getting from Verizon)


The only reason I knew the modem went down is because my house alarm system works in conjunction with the phone line—and no phone signal triggers the alarm. This of course was 4:30 in the morning. Let me tell you, I have three sirens throughout my home- this is not a sound you want to hear in the middle of a deep sleep.


I’m not sure if I will continue with their phone service, especially after what you are saying. I guess I’ll wait for another heart stopping awakening and then for sure I’ll be gone.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/11589972
> 
> 
> You mean like TWC who is still showing a channel line-up from early June, having not updated the chages that occurred on 6/14? This is where potential customers go to see what they can get...
> 
> 
> Stiull, this is so typical when you have a market where large portions of it have absolutely no choice. If I dropped TWC, the ONLY thing I can do with my nice HD display is play DVDs.



That isn't TWC fault. They called Geek squad to fix their web site but had to deal with rude CSR''s that didn't know anything. Then they tried Firedog and they gave them appointments three times but canceled when their previous job they were on ran late. But I think TWC finally got a company who gave them a four month window when it will be fix. So I think the changes will be there in October.

















River you do have a choice you just choose not to do it. You can stop watching TV altogether.







Read books.







I am actally laughing while writing this because I need my cable TV and wouldn't know what to do with my free time with out it. Even OTA isn't an option because the regular channels are just not enough anymore.


----------



## winternj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/11589856
> 
> 
> Care to be more specific (several OC-192 lines to the head end???)? BTW, we are 7Mb/512kb, far from 10Mb/768kb you mentioned. I KNOW that upstate they have been at 10Mb for quite a long while now. There are many other areas that get great speed from RR, unfortunately, NYC ain't one of them.
> 
> 
> I HAVE noticed that the price of RR has gone up quite a bit if one doesn't have cable service... it used to be 10 bucks more, now it's 15 bucks more per month. Clearly that is targeted at potential satellite owners who may actually need something more than DSL's typical 3Mb/256kb speed.
> 
> 
> Plus I'm seeing a new trick... one that is so intermittent that calling TWC would be useless. 4 times in the past 2 weeks, my "cable modem" has mysteriously gone off line. From the lights all I can glean is that it loses touch with the rest of the network. At least 2 (one time 4) total reboots so far seem to bring it back.



When I said 10/768, I was referring to RR Premium.


As far as upgrades -- Time Warner Cable used to only have transit from AOL Transit Data Network (AS1668) and Level(3) Communications (AS3356), and effectively had no peering. They've recently started opening up TWCNYC to peering, with 20Gbps of peering capacity, in addition to their existing capacity from Level(3) and ATDN.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/11580220
> 
> 
> No... Its free
> 
> 
> Comcast (the owner of the network) is including the VS-GolfHD channel for no additional charge to all cable/sat providers that have both Vs and Golf on the basic tier



You see berk, I did not know that. I haven't read anything like that. I stand corrected. In general there is charges somewhere or somehow, but in this case, why don't we have it? Aren't we in one of those high bandwith areas they talk about? You know once we get it it I bet you it ends up on the HDXtra tier. Why? Because it is a "free" channel.


See Berk, now you have me asking the other side of the questions.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/11580248
> 
> 
> Their rating AREN'T poor...
> 
> 
> I mean... they aren't "great" ratings - but they are among the top NHL draws (which is why they get so many National games)... and games they are involved in do the best nationally, compared to other teams



Yeah that is true for the national, but that is becasue you have millions of subplanted NYers all over the country that finally get to see their team live when they are on a national broadcast. Maybe that is where all the localn ratings went, everyone that has left NY is a Ranger fan and the local ratings have suffered.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11591036
> 
> 
> You see berk, I did not know that. I haven't read anything like that. I stand corrected. In general there is charges somewhere or somehow, but in this case, why don't we have it? Aren't we in one of those high bandwith areas they talk about? You know once we get it it I bet you it ends up on the HDXtra tier. Why? Because it is a "free" channel.
> 
> 
> See Berk, now you have me asking the other side of the questions.



Umm... obviously we're NOT in the high bandwidth area...


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/11591156
> 
> 
> Umm... obviously we're NOT in the high bandwidth area...



you would think NYC the [email protected]#$ing "media capital of the world" would have the best bandwith available. I still think we have it TWC just likes to give us crumbs and keeps the cookie jar out of our reach. One day that teasing will backfire on them.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11591447
> 
> 
> you would think NYC the [email protected]#$ing "media capital of the world" would have the best bandwith available. I still think we have it TWC just likes to give us crumbs and keeps the cookie jar out of our reach. One day that teasing will backfire on them.



How about having more old wiring to replace than any area in the world... thanks to the size of the city....


----------



## Tom Burka




> Quote:
> I get the oddest dropouts audio dropouts on HBO. They frequently occur when the end credits are rolling and there's a music track. Very odd.




Me too. I first noticed it during the fifth season of the Sopranos, and then was floored to discover it happened at exactly the same time during Deadwood. I didn't have audio dropouts elsewhere on these two shows or otherwise. What could cause this?


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Burka* /forum/post/11591680
> 
> 
> Me too. I first noticed it during the fifth season of the Sopranos, and then was floored to discover it happened at exactly the same time during Deadwood. I didn't have audio dropouts elsewhere on these two shows or otherwise. What could cause this?



I believe that this is a national issue. I have seen postings about this issue in non-TWC/NYC related topic threads.


----------



## winternj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/11591658
> 
> 
> How about having more old wiring to replace than any area in the world... thanks to the size of the city....



The problem has nothing to do with wiring. TWC's wiring in NYC is the same Hybrid fibre-coaxial system as in any other market. The problem has more to do with the fact that we have more analog channels than any other market, and in any given analog channel, you can fit 20 Digital, or 3 HD, or 42Mbit of Internet traffic.


It is unfortunately a complicated problem to solve as you can't just move channels from analog to digital, and when you consider that those analog international channels are the most profitable premium channels they offer, they have to keep offering them. Most of the subscribers of these channels DO NOT WANT digital cable boxes.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *winternj* /forum/post/11591902
> 
> 
> ...those analog international channels are the most profitable premium channels they offer, they..



Can you post a link to verify this?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *winternj* /forum/post/11591902
> 
> 
> The problem has nothing to do with wiring. TWC's wiring in NYC is the same Hybrid fibre-coaxial system as in any other market. The problem has more to do with the fact that we have more analog channels than any other market, and in any given analog channel, you can fit 20 Digital, or 3 HD, or 42Mbit of Internet traffic.
> 
> 
> It is unfortunately a complicated problem to solve as you can't just move channels from analog to digital, and when you consider that those analog international channels are the most profitable premium channels they offer, they have to keep offering them. Most of the subscribers of these channels DO NOT WANT digital cable boxes.



That wasn't exactly my point.....

(I was attempting to respond to the previous posters "idea" that NYC should have the best bandwidth because its NYC)

But its irrelevant now anyways.


I know we're overloaded with analog channels.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11591447
> 
> 
> you would think NYC the [email protected]#$ing "media capital of the world" would have the best bandwith available. I still think we have it TWC just likes to give us crumbs and keeps the cookie jar out of our reach. One day that teasing will backfire on them.



Unfortunately NYC is pretty far behind the times in terms of just about all technology. The subways don't have any kind of digital displays indicating when the next train is scheduled to arrive. The vast majority of parking meters still only take change, instead of prepaid cards...i could go on and on.


----------



## TravKoolBreeze

I don't know who is at fault, but the YES HD feed has now been out for two days. Watching the SD feed is just horrible. Someone needs to fix the feed.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TravKoolBreeze* /forum/post/11592960
> 
> 
> I don't know who is at fault, but the YES HD feed has now been out for two days. Watching the SD feed is just horrible. Someone needs to fix the feed.



The proper thing to do to get some action on this would be to put in a service call to TWC and see how they respond. Much more likely to get action on your problem than posting here.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TravKoolBreeze* /forum/post/11592960
> 
> 
> I don't know who is at fault, but the YES HD feed has now been out for two days. Watching the SD feed is just horrible. Someone needs to fix the feed.



As I posted earlier today, there was a fire at the YES headquarters.
http://www.stamfordadvocate.com/news...ocal-headlines 



There is no YES HD anywhere- TW, Direct TV etc.


There is no information regarding when it will be back on again. As I'm writing this, Michael Kaye is talking about it, or mocking the situation







is more like it.


Call YES for more information. TW probably doesn't even know it's not on in HD.


----------



## LL3HD

Here is another story posted on Fred's Hot off The Press thread...

*Several HDTV Nets Remain Down Following Fire

A&E, History, YES and NFL Network Knocked Out*


By Linda Moss -- *Multichannel News, 9/11/2007 1:41:00 PM*


Two HDTV networks were back on the air, but two others remained down Tuesday in the wake of a fire at a Stamford, Conn., building that houses facilities for several programmers and a company that does uplinking for them.

A&E Network HD, The History Channel HD, YES Network HD and NFL Network HD were initially knocked out of service following an early morning fire Monday at 250 Harbor Drive in Stamford.

But by Tuesday afternoon, A&E Television Networks was upconverting its standard-definition signal to HD as a temporary measure so it could resume delivering HD feeds for A&E Network HD and History Channel HD, according to spokesman Lynn Gardner.

However, the HD feeds of both YES Network and NFL Network were still down Tuesday afternoon. NFL Network expected its HD network to be black until Wednesday evening, according to spokesman Seth Palansky.

As for YES Network's HD signal, spokesman Eric Handler said, We're looking to get it up and running as soon as possible.

The building with the fire housed facilities for Ascent Media Group, which uplinks the HDTV feeds of the four networks. Officials for Ascent couldn't be reached for comment.

YES Network and AETN also have offices in the Stamford building, which was still without electrical power Tuesday.

The fire took place in a building at the same complex as corporate headquarters for Time Warner Cable, which is located at 290 Harbor Drive in Stamford.

Both YES Network's and NFL Network's standard definition networks were off the air very briefly Monday morning as a result of the fire, according to Handler and Palansky, but both SD signals were back up quickly Monday.

The regional sports network and NFL Network was working Tuesday to restore their HDTV signals.

YES Network is headquartered in Manhattan, but has some facilities, including a HDTV studio and control room, in the Stamford building, according to Handler.


http://www.multichannel.com/index.as...leID=CA6477667


----------



## broadwayblue

Oh man, NFL Network is down. That sucks!


----------



## TravKoolBreeze

Wow, well that's bad. The reason I posted here was to see if anyone else noticed before I went off to contact TWC or YES. It's nice to know what happen and I'll give them time before contacting.


----------



## AndyHDTV

How ironic is it that History-HD & NFL Network-HD comes from the same complex as TWC headquaters?


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/11591658
> 
> 
> How about having more old wiring to replace than any area in the world... thanks to the size of the city....



I don't know about that old wiring being a cause. Didn't TWC spend 5 years upgrading them?


----------



## nuttyinnyc











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/11592691
> 
> 
> Unfortunately NYC is pretty far behind the times in terms of just about all technology. The subways don't have any kind of digital displays indicating when the next train is scheduled to arrive. The vast majority of parking meters still only take change, instead of prepaid cards...i could go on and on.



sorry I have to step in on this one, while the entire train system is not digital it is working to be one, I didn't stay months in those tunnels for nothing!







There are lines that are digital, the problem with the NYC subway is the 24 system we run here that can't be closed. Just like TWC big changes are coming but it is a slow process.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11600129
> 
> 
> I don't know about that old wiring being a cause. Didn't TWC spend 5 years upgrading them?



Its not....


Well.. not exactly...


We still have plenty of very old buildings throughout the city with old wiring.... which is _part_ of the reason why many people still have analog service...


That was sorta where i was trying to go with my point.....


----------



## LL3HD

…Talking about bandwidth and its future,







some here might find this article interesting, even if it borders on the peripherals of this thread.









http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post...ntil-2012.html


----------



## beatles6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/11593228
> 
> 
> As I posted earlier today, there was a fire at the YES headquarters.
> http://www.stamfordadvocate.com/news...ocal-headlines
> 
> 
> Call YES for more information. TW probably doesn't even know it's not on in HD.



I called YES Network and they said the HD channel should be restored by Friday, 9/14.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beatles6* /forum/post/11602556
> 
> 
> I called YES Network and they said the HD channel should be restored by Friday, 9/14.



Thanks for the info. I was hoping to see tonight's game in HD but I guess that's not happening.










I read somewhere today that YES might do the FOX wide screen thing







until this is all resolved.


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/11602401
> 
> 
> …Talking about bandwidth and its future,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some here might find this article interesting, even if it borders on the peripherals of this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post...ntil-2012.html



I strongly suspect TWC (and cable companies across the country) will opt to force digital cable boxes on all of their subscribers.


Yes I know I'm channeling Captain Obvious.


----------



## nuttyinnyc

YesHD is back on but when I left home it was having sound distortions.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/11604462
> 
> 
> I strongly suspect TWC (and cable companies across the country) will opt to force digital cable boxes on all of their subscribers.
> 
> 
> Yes I know I'm channeling Captain Obvious.



I don't think they force them on us. We have the choice, one is to not "purcahse" cable we could just decide to watch OTA TV which has no charge but an attenna and box free. Second is to buy a TV with a cable card access, of course this is a new feature, but it is still on about 35% of TV's released. Plus with the newer TV's with Qam tuners you can plug the main line right into the TV itself. So their are options for ways to eliminate one or 2 boxes from some households, but there might always be one box in the hosehold for the interactive stuff if you like that.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/11602401
> 
> 
> …Talking about bandwidth and its future,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some here might find this article interesting, even if it borders on the peripherals of this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post...ntil-2012.html



My problem with that article is this. If a cable system, like TWC, already has a digital system in place and you have to use a digital STB to watch the service. Why would they have to "waste" bandwith running analog for an extra 3 years? TWC and other companies are in the process of making sure they give very good offers to those people that still only have the analog boxes. Are there area in this city that TWC allows a direct connection to the TV's without boxes? If not, then why would they have to keep analog on longer?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11590899
> 
> 
> River you do have a choice you just choose not to do it. You can stop watching TV altogether.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read books.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am actally laughing while writing this because I need my cable TV and wouldn't know what to do with my free time with out it. Even OTA isn't an option because the regular channels are just not enough anymore.



Actually, more than once I have stated that my "choice" is to only watch DVDs. Remember OTA mostly works outside of Manhattan, but is simply not an option from my location. AND think about IP connectivity... DSL is far slower up and down, and that very much IS an issue for me as it's essentially a requirement for the work I do.


PLUS, "reading a book" also means the investment I made in the HD display is wasted...


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *winternj* /forum/post/11591902
> 
> 
> The problem has nothing to do with wiring. TWC's wiring in NYC is the same Hybrid fibre-coaxial system as in any other market. The problem has more to do with the fact that we have more analog channels than any other market, and in any given analog channel, you can fit 20 Digital, or 3 HD, or 42Mbit of Internet traffic.
> 
> 
> It is unfortunately a complicated problem to solve as you can't just move channels from analog to digital, and when you consider that those analog international channels are the most profitable premium channels they offer, they have to keep offering them. Most of the subscribers of these channels DO NOT WANT digital cable boxes.



Uh, AFAIK to get those channels one MUST have a STB. So the issue is that the customer MUST swap boxes at no cost to them. Not anything I'd call any kind of imposition at all. The fact is that TWC knew all about this 5-6 years ago, but chose to not even make ANY effort to get those boxes swapped. So as far as I'm concerned, this is 100% a ******** excuse.


We know they are shutting of 4 premium analog channels this weekend. We know that represents 10-12 HD channels. We KNOW SI has 6 more HD channels we don't have (while being able to pay less for more). Wanna start a pool to see when the rest of us have those 6 HD channels available to us?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/11592691
> 
> 
> Unfortunately NYC is pretty far behind the times in terms of just about all technology. The subways don't have any kind of digital displays indicating when the next train is scheduled to arrive. The vast majority of parking meters still only take change, instead of prepaid cards...i could go on and on.



I don't think you can compare the government and a mega-rich private company like TWC.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TravKoolBreeze* /forum/post/11592960
> 
> 
> I don't know who is at fault, but the YES HD feed has now been out for two days. Watching the SD feed is just horrible. Someone needs to fix the feed.



The real pisser is that I read in more than one place that YES has taken the SD feed, run it through professional studio scalers and is running that on their HD channels. All WE get is a blank gray screen, not even a frakking text graphic explaining what is up.


Nothing to do with TWC... this is 100% on YES. Also means that their "claim" they WOULD have 100% of Yankee games in HD was a lie. They COULD have routed the HD signal coming from Toronto elsewhere. They COULD have done the upscale thing...hell it could have at least been widescreen upconverted SD. But it WAS a blank gray screen without even the courtesy of a graphic.


ESPECIALLY unforgivable during an actual pennant race the team is in (imagine if they sweep the weekend series from the Sawx?). Oh and think about this one... ESPN HD could be carrying the games IN HD and because of YES' blackout rules, we'd be shut out of seeing the Boston series in HD!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11600268
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry I have to step in on this one, while the entire train system is not digital it is working to be one, I didn't stay months in those tunnels for nothing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are lines that are digital, the problem with the NYC subway is the 24 system we run here that can't be closed. Just like TWC big changes are coming but it is a slow process.



Nonsense... I work NOT 9-5, M-F and lemme tell you, lots of stuff is shut down and non-functional outside of standard rush hour.


Including this one... because they have to do track work, the express trains run on the local tracks and the locals run on the express tracks of certain periods (1, 2, 3 lines). Huh??


Not that big a deal as most express stops are on the same platform EXCEPT 34th street. Oh, and the announcement for that goodie was NOT on their service advisories for the 1 line. AND no signage at the station... I sat through three 2's and 3's waiting for the local only to see it roll onto the express train platform... I'd have to run for 1/2 the platform, cross under both sets of tracks and run back up. In 100 degree heat I might add.


I tried, I died, and now I'm writing from heaven!


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/11611116
> 
> 
> ...All WE get is a blank gray screen, not even a frakking text graphic explaining what is up.
> 
> 
> Nothing to do with TWC... this is 100% on YES. Also means that their "claim" they WOULD have 100% of Yankee games in HD was a lie. They COULD have routed the HD signal coming from Toronto elsewhere. They COULD have done the upscale thing...hell it could have at least been widescreen upconverted SD. But it WAS a blank gray screen without even the courtesy of a graphic



You’re absolutely right!--- Their lack of information on the YES website or telecasts addressing the fire or its consequences. It wasn’t until last night that the arrogant second rate announcer Michael Kaye gave it a sarcastic mention. That is what really pisses me off. YES is one of the most profitable networks and they don’t inform their audience of the situation.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/11602401
> 
> 
> Talking about bandwidth and its future,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some here might find this article interesting, even if it borders on the peripherals of this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post...ntil-2012.html



They seem to say this only applies to the local broadcast stations... so exactly how many analogs will they HAVE to carry? In some markets this may mean 2-3 at most. Here I count 8. The actual issue is with the 60 some odd other ones.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/11610818
> 
> 
> Actually, more than once I have stated that my "choice" is to only watch DVDs. Remember OTA mostly works outside of Manhattan, but is simply not an option from my location. AND think about IP connectivity... DSL is far slower up and down, and that very much IS an issue for me as it's essentially a requirement for the work I do.
> 
> 
> PLUS, "reading a book" also means the investment I made in the HD display is wasted...



Yes you are right, I forgot about your DVD ways. But let me ask you something. What about back in the days, pre-cable? I did live in an apartment complex back then (pre-teen)and I recalled a general antenna on the roof of the big buildings and the wiring sent to each tenament in the "living room" area where the TV could go so people could connect. Do you not have this option anymore or because of cable all these tenaments have forgoten about that antenna on the roof. I lived in brooklyn back then but remember the same thing by family friends in Manhattan


As for books, anytime I mention books I laugh so that isn't an option for me either. You don't get these TV's because you are a book reader.


----------



## LL3HD

I stumbled on this news breaking







survey

http://cnedit.sv.publicus.com/apps/p...0908006&Ref=AR 

_The survey of 603 residents across the five boroughs found that 51% of cable TV subscribers would like to switch to another provider if they could choose between two or more providers. Lower prices would tempt most customers to make a change, followed by greater choices of programming and packages._ Well duhhhh


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/11611285
> 
> 
> Nonsense... I work NOT 9-5, M-F and lemme tell you, lots of stuff is shut down and non-functional outside of standard rush hour.
> 
> 
> Including this one... because they have to do track work, the express trains run on the local tracks and the locals run on the express tracks of certain periods (1, 2, 3 lines). Huh??
> 
> 
> Not that big a deal as most express stops are on the same platform EXCEPT 34th street. Oh, and the announcement for that goodie was NOT on their service advisories for the 1 line. AND no signage at the station... I sat through three 2's and 3's waiting for the local only to see it roll onto the express train platform... I'd have to run for 1/2 the platform, cross under both sets of tracks and run back up. In 100 degree heat I might add.
> 
> 
> I tried, I died, and now I'm writing from heaven!



You missed read me, actually let me add one word.

*the problem with the NYC subway is the 24 system we run here that can't be closed entirely.*


If we were able to close the enitire system a state of the art digital running system would have been in place already, but because of this and the fact that it has so many train lines, repair and up-keep is endless and it does take away money that would be spent on renovations. You are actually on lines that I haven't worked that much on but I was involed in the Ferry, 34th street and Whitehall Stations reconstructions for the 1 and 9. I know those closures gave you some nice headaches.The signage is the public's problem. The signs are posted 2 weeks in advance of all work and ripped down endlessly, you and Joe Public gets screwed by the time you are ready to use the train because the signs are gone. Then you have to ask mr rude token person and they are sometimes no help or there is none to ask at all because of the modernation(Metro card only stations) that people want in the first place.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/11611335
> 
> 
> You're absolutely right!--- Their lack of information on the YES website or telecasts addressing the fire or its consequences. It wasn't until last night that the arrogant second rate announcer Michael Kaye gave it a sarcastic mention. That is what really pisses me off. YES is one of the most profitable networks and they don't inform their audience of the situation.



because the HD networks isn't their money maker. The channel is. They know we would switch to the SD if we REALLY wanted to watch the Yankees. From what I am reading on this thread most of us did. Money not LOST, the still had the viewers that they expected. What did you expect? a banner on the bottom of the screen apologizing and offering credits?


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/11612357
> 
> 
> I stumbled on this news breaking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> survey
> 
> http://cnedit.sv.publicus.com/apps/p...0908006&Ref=AR
> 
> _The survey of 603 residents across the five boroughs found that 51% of cable TV subscribers would like to switch to another provider if they could choose between two or more providers. Lower prices would tempt most customers to make a change, followed by greater choices of programming and packages._ Well duhhhh



I am not surprised by that survey. Judging by this threead I think that survey has a low percentage. Unlike myself there are many people that are just frustrated with TWC so they would change regardless of cost.


----------



## Berk32

You guys aren't going to like this - but YESHD is back tonight (I'm watching on Cablevision right now)


I already heard its not on TWC for some reason


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/11615718
> 
> 
> You guys aren't going to like this - but YESHD is back tonight



Why is that? So we can't ***** and moan anymore?










No, it _is_ on TW too.


It certainly would not be on CV without being on TWsince it was a YES situation and not a TW one.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/11615744
> 
> 
> Why is that? So we can't ***** and moan anymore?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it _is_ on TW too.
> 
> 
> It certainly would not be on CV without being on TWsince it was a YES situation and not a TW one.



I'm aware where the problem was...


But this guy said it wasn't working...
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...0#post11615530


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/11615974
> 
> 
> I'm aware where the problem was...
> 
> 
> But this guy said it wasn't working...
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...0#post11615530



Yeah, I know you're aware-- I was surprisied you would've thought it would be on there and not here







... but I would've questioned that fellow. Perhaps he should turn on his tv.
















Funny, that was his first post.


----------



## HDTV Freak

I got a Scientific Atlantic 8300HDC box, I asked if the firewire port was activated, the rep said no. I said it may be mandatory to activate as set by the FCC to which she said it's not required by the FCC.


Is there any FCC ruling that mandates cable companies to activate the firewire ports? I want to make sure before calling them again.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/11616075
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know you're aware-- I was surprisied you would've thought it would be on there and not here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... but I would've questioned that fellow. Perhaps he should turn on his tv.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, that was his first post.




Its TWC we're talking about.... didn't think I needed to question it...


----------



## LL3HD









You got a point there.


----------



## Scott Gaertner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV Freak* /forum/post/11616119
> 
> 
> Is there any FCC ruling that mandates cable companies to activate the firewire ports? I want to make sure before calling them again.



As far as I know, there is a rule that they must provide a firewire equipped cable box on demand, but TWC only offers a non-dvr stb (the 3250hd last I checked).


----------



## mabrym

Any word about the possibility of the ALDS and NLDS being in HD on TBS?


Or am I a hopeless dreamer.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mabrym* /forum/post/11625871
> 
> 
> Any word about the possibility of the ALDS and NLDS being in HD on TBS?
> 
> 
> Or am I a hopeless dreamer.



you're asking the wrong question.


Yes - all games will be in HD


You want to know if we'll be getting TBS-HD by then.... we don't know... yet...


----------



## DNINE

Is anyone having problems on the UWS with ch 1-100?


----------



## Phantom1000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV Freak* /forum/post/11616119
> 
> 
> I got a Scientific Atlantic 8300HDC box, I asked if the firewire port was activated, the rep said no. I said it may be mandatory to activate as set by the FCC to which she said it's not required by the FCC.
> 
> 
> Is there any FCC ruling that mandates cable companies to activate the firewire ports? I want to make sure before calling them again.



Yes, there is an FCC rule. Do a search for "fcc-03-225" in Google. Specifically, you want page 50, section 4 of the pdf.


There was a lot of discussion on this board awhile back about this. Among the comments, as I recall, was a statement that TW required a tech visit to verify that you actually had a legitimate need for a firewire connection. I don't know what the current status is though.


I can verify that the 8300HDC that I got does not have a functional firewire port. Not really surprising though, since I didn't request one when I got it (see message #12075) because I decided that would be a battle best fought in the future.


If you decide to push TW on the issue, please let us know how it goes.


Rob


----------



## UnnDunn

My HD cable box just up and died. One second I was watching _Men in Black_ on TNT HD, the next second my box was rebooting. Over and over and over. Now the thing won't even turn on. The box was just swapped in today.


I'm just about at my wits' end with Time Warner. I've been on the phone with them near-constantly for the past week and a half, trying to determine why I can't access A&E HD, FSNY HD, Food HD and HGTV HD. Customer service wants to send tech out, and the techs always blame customer service. This has happened 4 times now. They've rerun cables to solve signal level issues, and today they replaced the box.


Now the box they replaced today is dead.


Add to that the incessant glitching on ESPN2 HD, marring my enjoyment of the FIFA Womens World Cup games, and I'm seriously contemplating just dropping TWC altogether and waiting for FiOS TV to come around.


----------



## LL3HD

Document all of your problems with the CSRs and the Tech visits and file this.
http://www.nyc.gov/html/doitt/html/c...ice_form.shtml


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/11628535
> 
> 
> Document all of your problems with the CSRs and the Tech visits and file this.
> http://www.nyc.gov/html/doitt/html/c...ice_form.shtml



... to add...

By filing...You will get a phone call from someone that will attempt to put out your fire.


----------



## broadwayblue

So today is the big day...the 4 premiums should be dropping from the analog lineup. Start the timer on the wait for our new HD channels. Any chance we see some action next week?


----------



## ANGEL 35

Does any one know what the new cable lineup is??


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/11633047
> 
> 
> Does any one know what the new cable lineup is??



exactly what are you talking about?


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/11633065
> 
> 
> exactly what are you talking about?



Channel lineup change like Sci Fi and History channel changing channel numbers. They are some more but i cant remember what they are


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/11633277
> 
> 
> Channel lineup change like Sci Fi and History channel changing channel numbers. They are some more but i cant remember what they are


 http://avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthrea...9#post11537549 


Network: Old # - New #

FBN - xx - 43

MSNBC - 43 - 14

ABCFam - 14 - 38

Bravo - 38 - 18

Disc - 18 - 66 (next to National Geographic... TMC = 66 until 9/15)

FoxNews- 46 - 44

SciFi - 44 - 17

Hist - 17 - 40

USA - 40 - 16

A&E - 16 - 46


----------



## abc5

hi, my first post here... hope i got the right forum.


i have timewarner cabletv and internet pkg. 'doubleplay' i guess RR + DTV value pkg.

tv is standard def tube, and Scientific atlanta 3250 for the past few years.


I'm getting a 1080P LCD, am I suppsed to return this 3250 cable box?


which one should I ask them to provide? I just want to be informed before I talk to them if there's an ideal box that i can ask for...


no additional charges since i'm already DTV pkg, correct? Thx in advance.


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abc5* /forum/post/11634593
> 
> 
> hi, my first post here... hope i got the right forum.
> 
> 
> i have timewarner cabletv and internet pkg. 'doubleplay' i guess RR + DTV value pkg.
> 
> tv is standard def tube, and Scientific atlanta 3250 for the past few years.
> 
> 
> I'm getting a 1080P LCD, am I suppsed to return this 3250 cable box?
> 
> 
> which one should I ask them to provide? I just want to be informed before I talk to them if there's an ideal box that i can ask for...
> 
> 
> no additional charges since i'm already DTV pkg, correct? Thx in advance.



Is it a SciAtl 3250 or 3250_HD_?


If it's an Explorer 3250, then you'll need to get it changed. Your local TWCNYC office will swap it for free, no questions asked.


The standard HD box is the Explorer 3250HD or 3250HDC. Both are functionally identical, but the HDC is newer and uses CableCARD. In general, it really doesn't matter which of these you get.


For HD DVR service, you might get the Explorer 8300HD or 8300HDC. Again, both are functionally identical, but the HDC is newer and uses CableCARD. There is also the Samsung H3050. If possible, you want to try and get the 8300HD, if only to stave off Navigator (TWC's new guide software) for as long as possible. There will be an additional monthly charge for DVR service, but getting the box will be free.


----------



## Meteor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/11635035
> 
> 
> Is it a SciAtl 3250 or 3250_HD_?
> 
> 
> If it's an Explorer 3250, then you'll need to get it changed. Your local TWCNYC office will swap it for free, no questions asked.



Well, I was at the 23rd Street TWC office on Friday and I heard all HD boxes are in backorder for at least a month but they're offering an HD-DVR as a replacement and waived the fees until they get stock, I also heard technicians have HD boxes available in their trucks but that it'll cost you a service call.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/11633385
> 
> http://avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthrea...9#post11537549
> 
> 
> Network: Old # - New #
> 
> FBN - xx - 43
> 
> MSNBC - 43 - 14
> 
> ABCFam - 14 - 38
> 
> Bravo - 38 - 18
> 
> Disc - 18 - 66 (next to National Geographic... TMC = 66 until 9/15)
> 
> FoxNews- 46 - 44
> 
> SciFi - 44 - 17
> 
> Hist - 17 - 40
> 
> USA - 40 - 16
> 
> A&E - 16 - 46



Thank you

Angel


----------



## heinriph




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Meteor* /forum/post/11635562
> 
> 
> Well, I was at the 23rd Street TWC office on Friday and I heard all HD boxes are in backorder for at least a month but they're offering an HD-DVR as a replacement and waived the fees until they get stock, I also heard technicians have HD boxes available in their trucks but that it'll cost you a service call.



At the Brooklyn office on Saturday they had a bunch of signs up saying they had no regular HD boxes, but for those who were brave enough to weather the 1hr line, they actually *did* have them. Someone suggested they take the signs down, but they didn't want to do that (could not hear their part of the conversation).


I was there to get a 2nd HD-DVR - hoping to get an 8300HD rather than an 8300HDC... no such luck. Communicating with the CSR through two inches of bulletproof plexiglass was near impossible, and what I ended up with was the HDC... but I got the impression there definitely was an alternative DVR to be had. I saw bunch of people walking our of there with sleek looking Samsung box.... is there a new Samsung DVR out there? Been wondering all weekend if I blew it and missed out on a new Samsung box?


The HDC and the Mystro are (so far) OK. Annoying not to be able to find functions where I'm used finding them, but the basics work OK.


Am on the other hand about to throw the new UR5U-8800L-TWY remote out the window... looks slick and but does not sit well in the hand, and key buttons have been moved, so I constantly have to look at the damn thing. The most prominent easily found button is a big 'ON Demand' button that brings you to Channel 1000. Useless. Does have a backlight button that my 7-month old loves. But I sure miss my old remote.


----------



## MacAlert

Wonderful.....all HD channels are freezing!! This is getting rediculous. My internet has also been dropping out every 30min. HORRIBLE!!!


----------



## LL3HD

What's your location?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacAlert* /forum/post/11642774
> 
> 
> Wonderful.....all HD channels are freezing!! This is getting rediculous. My internet has also been dropping out every 30min. HORRIBLE!!!



You may want to make a phone call...


If something was going on... you'd see more people talking about it here.


----------



## manhattan12345

Does anyone know why Encore Wam (ch. 87) is separate from the other Starz/Encore channels in the 200s? Is it a stand alone basic channel that everyone gets? It seems to show commercial-free movies the few times I've surfed past it, so is it available even if you don't get Starz?


What's up with some of the responses people give on these boards? Not everyone is necessarily a tech geek. I thought that was the point of boards like this, trying to provide info to people. A few posts ago, Angel 35 asked what the new lineup was going to be and Berk32 responded “Exactly what are you talking about?” It seemed a sort of self-explanatory question (the new MSNBC, Bravo, FBN etc. channel locations) and in fact Berk32 then answered with the new line-up just a few posts later. But why the snottiness to begin with? How about just ignoring a question if you don't feel it's up to your level? I don't get that attitude.


Is there a way to set up the forum so posts go in reverse chronological order? Any time I log on it always starts at the first page and I have to click to the last page (not a big deal, obviously, but it would be easier to find the last post that I haven't read if it would go directly to the last page first.)


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *manhattan12345* /forum/post/11643250
> 
> 
> Does anyone know why Encore Wam (ch. 87) is separate from the other Starz/Encore channels in the 200s? Is it a stand alone basic channel that everyone gets? It seems to show commercial-free movies the few times I've surfed past it, so is it available even if you don't get Starz?
> 
> 
> What's up with some of the responses people give on these boards? Not everyone is necessarily a tech geek. I thought that was the point of boards like this, trying to provide info to people. A few posts ago, Angel 35 asked what the new lineup was going to be and Berk32 responded “Exactly what are you talking about?” It seemed a sort of self-explanatory question (the new MSNBC, Bravo, FBN etc. channel locations) and in fact Berk32 then answered with the new line-up just a few posts later. But why the snottiness to begin with? How about just ignoring a question if you don't feel it's up to your level? I don't get that attitude.
> 
> 
> Is there a way to set up the forum so posts go in reverse chronological order? Any time I log on it always starts at the first page and I have to click to the last page (not a big deal, obviously, but it would be easier to find the last post that I haven't read if it would go directly to the last page first.)



I think Encore WAM used to be its own separate premium channel, back in the analog days, and they never moved it out of the analog premium channel block.


Also, there is a "View First Unread" link just underneath the "Post Reply" button near the top left corner of the thread page. As you might expect, clicking it will zip you right to the first post you haven't read yet.


----------



## nuttyinnyc

Wam was a special Teen only station that was able to show recent movies uncut. It was included in the DTV pack for no extra chanrge, Encore bought the channel but for some reason TWC never shut it down or gave it as a premium only station(Good for us) It does have some decent first run movies for a channel that we all get for the cost of basic. Maybe we should stop talking abut it because we don't want TWC to realize it's mistake if it is a mistake at all. Maybe the encore channel decided since it was included in our basic package they just left it that way until their new contract is up.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *manhattan12345* /forum/post/11643250
> 
> 
> What's up with some of the responses people give on these boards? Not everyone is necessarily a tech geek. I thought that was the point of boards like this, trying to provide info to people. A few posts ago, Angel 35 asked what the new lineup was going to be and Berk32 responded Exactly what are you talking about? It seemed a sort of self-explanatory question (the new MSNBC, Bravo, FBN etc. channel locations) and in fact Berk32 then answered with the new line-up just a few posts later. But why the snottiness to begin with? How about just ignoring a question if you don't feel it's up to your level? I don't get that attitude.



First off I don't know why berk32 asnswered rudely, if he even did. If he did, maybe he had a reason, but he is one of the knowledgable people when it comes to this thread. Him unndunn, riversideguy, ll3d, and myself (if I missed someone I am sorry)try to give the best informative responses we can. Sure some times they might come out to be sarcastic and maybe rude, but someone else might back the other on up with the proper response that a person seeks. We are not all "tech geeks" here as you put it. We are just a bunch of people that what the best out of what TWC can give us. At times, you may see fights and rudeness, but the general feeling at this thread is comparrison for their fellow TWC viewers and the main outcry of "where the hell is my extra hHD Channels?"


As for boards in general, these sites are suppose to help people. I believe that with all my heart and as anyone can attest I try my best to give the best advice I possibly can. However, you have to becareful which thread you connect to. The internet has given access to the complainers to complain and the angry to get angrier. There are very angry people on the net that come to these threads just to vent. If they don't like you views or opinion they will trash you which I don't like at all. All in all, here at AVS I have found the hatred is controlled, the arguements are minimal and the goal of us all is to get the best HD experience out of the equipment that we have.


----------



## zas

I saw an ad over the weekend for HD Movies on Demand on Time Warner Cable. I live in Manhattan...


I haven't seen anything on this forum mentioning this additional channel. Does anyone know when it will be added?


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/11633385
> 
> http://avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthrea...9#post11537549
> 
> 
> Network: Old # - New #
> 
> FBN - xx - 43
> 
> MSNBC - 43 - 14
> 
> ABCFam - 14 - 38
> 
> Bravo - 38 - 18
> 
> Disc - 18 - 66 (next to National Geographic... TMC = 66 until 9/15)
> 
> FoxNews- 46 - 44
> 
> SciFi - 44 - 17
> 
> Hist - 17 - 40
> 
> USA - 40 - 16
> 
> A&E - 16 - 46



This is the first time I am seeing these changes and I pay the cable bill. Was it mentioned there? I don't read inserts, if it was mentioed on there. I am seeing why they are making some changes. but it might be a start to a bigger war to come. Is NBC Universal stronger than we thought? All 5 of their networks within the first 20. You know Discovery networks is not sitting quietly with these moves. Look for them to be brought back down in future months.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zas* /forum/post/11644799
> 
> 
> I saw an ad over the weekend for HD Movies on Demand on Time Warner Cable. I live in Manhattan...
> 
> 
> I haven't seen anything on this forum mentioning this additional channel. Does anyone know when it will be added?



Advertising can be deceptive. especially when it comes to Cable, SAT or even FIOS. You need to read those small lines or listen for the disclaimer. All ads, for these companies always claim "not available in some areas." Unfortunately that area includes us when it cmes to HD movies on demand. Trust me you would read something in this thread way before it would be available to us NYer's.

That ad might have been just aired on a national broadcast or the local TWC system used a generic commercial to save money.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *manhattan12345* /forum/post/11643250
> 
> 
> What's up with some of the responses people give on these boards? Not everyone is necessarily a tech geek. I thought that was the point of boards like this, trying to provide info to people. A few posts ago, Angel 35 asked what the new lineup was going to be and Berk32 responded “Exactly what are you talking about?” It seemed a sort of self-explanatory question (the new MSNBC, Bravo, FBN etc. channel locations) and in fact Berk32 then answered with the new line-up just a few posts later. But why the snottiness to begin with? How about just ignoring a question if you don't feel it's up to your level? I don't get that attitude.
> 
> 
> Is there a way to set up the forum so posts go in reverse chronological order? Any time I log on it always starts at the first page and I have to click to the last page (not a big deal, obviously, but it would be easier to find the last post that I haven't read if it would go directly to the last page first.)



Well... you see… we rotate tech managers here, so it all depends on who’s manning the “phones” when you “call” in. And bear in mind, the pay hasn’t gone up for quite some time so we tend to get grumpy... but be assured—they _do_ dock us each and every time someone like you points it out….





















How’s that for snotty? Welcome to the thread.











By the way, now that you have posted in the thread you are automatically “subscribed” to it. You will get e mail notification, either instant, weekly, etc., .depending on how you requested. When you click on the notification, you will see the current page not the first page.










Oh... and you're now in charge.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/11645245
> 
> 
> Well... you see we rotate tech managers here, so it all depends on who's manning the phones when you call in. And bear in mind, the pay hasn't gone up for quite some time so we tend to get grumpy... but be assuredthey _do_ dock us each and every time someone like you points it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's that for snotty? Welcome to the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh... and you're now in charge.



You see Larry, Now you did it. I was giving you some props and showing that we are good people. Now you scared another one away!!!!!





















They better not dock me this week because I was hoping for at least Pizza this week for lunch. Last week's dock had me doing PB&J all week.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11645468
> 
> 
> . Last week's dock had me doing PB&J all week.


----------



## zas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11644903
> 
> 
> Advertising can be deceptive. especially when it comes to Cable, SAT or even FIOS. You need to read those small lines or listen for the disclaimer. All ads, for these companies always claim "not available in some areas." Unfortunately that area includes us when it cmes to HD movies on demand. Trust me you would read something in this thread way before it would be available to us NYer's.
> 
> That ad might have been just aired on a national broadcast or the local TWC system used a generic commercial to save money.



I saw the ad while accessing On Demand content, and I've never seen the ad for HD Movies before... and I'm on On Demand, a lot. Additionally, there was no disclaimer attached.


So, I'm just curious if TWC will be adding HD Movies On Demand, once the analog premium channels are eliminated (they were still active on my system as of midnight last night), and as a part of the channel adjustment coming in October?


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zas* /forum/post/11645704
> 
> 
> I saw the ad while accessing On Demand content, and I've never seen the ad for HD Movies before... and I'm on On Demand, a lot. Additionally, there was no disclaimer attached.
> 
> 
> So, I'm just curious if TWC will be adding HD Movies On Demand, once the analog premium channels are eliminated (they were still active on my system as of midnight last night), and as a part of the channel adjustment coming in October?



Once Analog is eliminated the whole system we have will have more space then HD channels available. But that is a big "when" we are talking about. If you read the post a few days back th FCC has made law that the analog needs to stay on until 2012. Will that effect us, YES if they do keep analog going, but once all their subscribers are subscribed to DTV then the shut off can begin. IMO that commercial you saw was the generic feed made for TWC's on-demand service.

I will keep my hands crossed that we do get it in October, but I don't think On-demandHD is one of the first priorities on the HD front.


----------



## zas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11646531
> 
> 
> Once Analog is eliminated the whole system we have will have more space then HD channels available. But that is a big "when" we are talking about. If you read the post a few days back th FCC has made law that the analog needs to stay on until 2012. Will that effect us, YES if they do keep analog going, but once all their subscribers are subscribed to DTV then the shut off can begin. IMO that commercial you saw was the generic feed made for TWC's on-demand service.
> 
> I will keep my hands crossed that we do get it in October, but I don't think On-demandHD is one of the first priorities on the HD front.



The FCC decision on analog access only covers local stations... and even then cable operators can eliminate analog channels provided all subscibers can receive a digital signal.


As for your opinion that HD Movies On Demand is not a priority, I wonder... which is a better revenue generator... HD Movies or one or two linear HD channels? I guess it depends on the carriage agreement.


As for me, I'd buy a lot more movies On Demand, if I could watch them in HD...


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *manhattan12345* /forum/post/11643250
> 
> 
> What's up with some of the responses people give on these boards? Not everyone is necessarily a tech geek. I thought that was the point of boards like this, trying to provide info to people. A few posts ago, Angel 35 asked what the new lineup was going to be and Berk32 responded Exactly what are you talking about? It seemed a sort of self-explanatory question (the new MSNBC, Bravo, FBN etc. channel locations) and in fact Berk32 then answered with the new line-up just a few posts later. But why the snottiness to begin with? How about just ignoring a question if you don't feel it's up to your level? I don't get that attitude.



Actually.... it was an EXTREMELY vague question....

I had no way of assuming what he was asking at all... (it could've been about potential HD changes (since thats truly the purpose of this thread)


I only asked to to explain what he meant... and he did... no problems...


Sorry if you felt there was any hidden meaning in asking him to explain... because there wasn't.

I don't think he felt there was.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11644836
> 
> 
> This is the first time I am seeing these changes and I pay the cable bill. Was it mentioned there? I don't read inserts, if it was mentioed on there. I am seeing why they are making some changes. but it might be a start to a bigger war to come. Is NBC Universal stronger than we thought? All 5 of their networks within the first 20. You know Discovery networks is not sitting quietly with these moves. Look for them to be brought back down in future months.



The changes have not been "announced" by TWC to us yet... (aren't they great at giving us info?)


This all came out in a few online articles I've seen recently (so i made the chart)


NBC is paying for the prime positioning of their channels - according to one article.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zas* /forum/post/11646844
> 
> 
> The FCC decision on analog access only covers local stations... and even then cable operators can eliminate analog channels provided all subscibers can receive a digital signal.
> 
> 
> As for your opinion that HD Movies On Demand is not a priority, I wonder... which is a better revenue generator... HD Movies or one or two linear HD channels? I guess it depends on the carriage agreement.
> 
> 
> As for me, I'd buy a lot more movies On Demand, if I could watch them in HD...



Local stations on cable, so are whole new age system would get delayed if they don't get to shut it down. Lets hope it doesn't get to that. I personally am routing for the cablee co's that they are able to convince all their current subscribers to make the change way before late 2008 so we can total shut down before then.


You said it best, "I guess it depends on the carriage agreement." That will determine which would be the better deal for them. I do not make the on-demand purchases you do, but I do watch a lot of TV which is mostly in the HD area of viewing so TWC will take that into account when they decide what is best addition.

Like I said, I am keeping my fingers crossed, because there are changes coming it is just, WHEN?


----------



## JBBO3314

when are these channel changes going into effect?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBBO3314* /forum/post/11650091
> 
> 
> when are these channel changes going into effect?



10/15


(but we're all hoping there are a bunch of changes/addition before then... of the HD variety....)


----------



## AndyHDTV

TWC has the rights to Fox Buisness Network-HD.

TWC will be adding The History Channel HD on 10/15/07 in San Antonio.


I can sure see one of these channels added in S.I. next month.

How about you?


----------



## jheart

 http://www.timewarnercable.com/Piedm...ing/hdmod.html


----------



## jheart

Why is Piedmont so special ???


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jheart* /forum/post/11654518
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/Piedm...ing/hdmod.html



did you see the offerings? That is such a waste of bandwith. Now I am positive that I want other HD channels before HD on-demand. That list would have to grow to at least 100 titles including current releases to make it a must have.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zas* /forum/post/11646844
> 
> 
> As for me, I'd buy a lot more movies On Demand, if I could watch them in HD...



I'm with you here. I don't buy ANY movies on demand that I can't watch in HD.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

So DID those 4 analogs get shut down? I'm not sure how to exactly tell, I still get programming on 80, 79, but for all I know, those can be digital.


For the post about lack of RR, I'm curious what others might be experiencing. For the past month or 6 weeks, I've had occasionally issues with the cable modem NOT connecting to their head end. Once, twice a week I'd get this, usually took 3-4-5 re-boots of the modem to bring it back. Friday I could NOT get it rolling after 20-30 reboots. Ran down, got a new one, it took a few re-boots to have it connect. Sat. and Sunday were awful, generally took 20 re-boots. Today (off work) it came right up, but has failed once already.


Sorts seems that maybe the issue isn't with the modem itself. I have zero issues with my TV service (other than the normal dread they are going to Navigator me) so I'm real curious if the issue isn't with the modem, exactly what could be causing this. The tech supposedly has until 4 to get here, the guy at 23rd street automatically made an appointment when I asked for the new modem (good CSR move).


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/11657450
> 
> 
> For the post about lack of RR, I'm curious what others might be experiencing. For the past month or 6 weeks, I've had occasionally issues with the cable modem NOT connecting to their head end. Once, twice a week I'd get this, usually took 3-4-5 re-boots of the modem to bring it back. Friday I could NOT get it rolling after 20-30 reboots. Ran down, got a new one, it took a few re-boots to have it connect. Sat. and Sunday were awful, generally took 20 re-boots. Today (off work) it came right up, but has failed once already.
> 
> 
> Sorts seems that maybe the issue isn't with the modem itself. I have zero issues with my TV service (other than the normal dread they are going to Navigator me) so I'm real curious if the issue isn't with the modem, exactly what could be causing this. The tech supposedly has until 4 to get here, the guy at 23rd street automatically made an appointment when I asked for the new modem (good CSR move).



No issues whatsoever with internet service by me.


----------



## abc5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/11635035
> 
> 
> Is it a SciAtl 3250 or 3250_HD_?
> 
> 
> If it's an Explorer 3250, then you'll need to get it changed. Your local TWCNYC office will swap it for free, no questions asked.
> 
> 
> The standard HD box is the Explorer 3250HD or 3250HDC. Both are functionally identical, but the HDC is newer and uses CableCARD. In general, it really doesn't matter which of these you get.
> 
> 
> For HD DVR service, you might get the Explorer 8300HD or 8300HDC. Again, both are functionally identical, but the HDC is newer and uses CableCARD. There is also the Samsung H3050. If possible, you want to try and get the 8300HD, if only to stave off Navigator (TWC's new guide software) for as long as possible. There will be an additional monthly charge for DVR service, but getting the box will be free.



it's regular 3250... no 'hd' next to it. HD has no cable card, HDC has a cable card... do i care for a cable card?


Samsung H3050? I checked the TW site over the wkend before posting here, there's no info I could come across regarding any of which you're providing... thanks for the info.


----------



## abc5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Meteor* /forum/post/11635562
> 
> 
> Well, I was at the 23rd Street TWC office on Friday and I heard all HD boxes are in backorder for at least a month but they're offering an HD-DVR as a replacement and waived the fees until they get stock, I also heard technicians have HD boxes available in their trucks but that it'll cost you a service call.




quest: which model HD-DVR would they be offering?


----------



## abc5

i ran a quick google on 3250HD, and came to this link that shows the back of the device:
http://www.timewarnercable.com/nebra.../sa3250hd.html 


so I have a 1080P LCD, I'm going to connect both via COAX?


any box has HDMI?


I see the cable box has a DVI connection... is getting a DVI to HDMI connector the same, better or worse than COAX to the LCD, for image quality?


----------



## bahill

NO, not COAX. No HD signal via COAX. You'll have to use the component (3 wire) connection.


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abc5* /forum/post/11661190
> 
> 
> it's regular 3250... no 'hd' next to it. HD has no cable card, HDC has a cable card... do i care for a cable card?
> 
> 
> Samsung H3050? I checked the TW site over the wkend before posting here, there's no info I could come across regarding any of which you're providing... thanks for the info.



With the 3250s, CableCARD is really a take-it-or-leave-it deal. You won't notice it's there, and it won't change your service one iota.


The Samsung H3050 is quite new (I believe it was introduced just a few months ago) and TWC is notoriously lackadaisical in updating its website.


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abc5* /forum/post/11661287
> 
> 
> i ran a quick google on 3250HD, and came to this link that shows the back of the device:
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/nebra.../sa3250hd.html
> 
> 
> so I have a 1080P LCD, I'm going to connect both via COAX?
> 
> 
> any box has HDMI?
> 
> 
> I see the cable box has a DVI connection... is getting a DVI to HDMI connector the same, better or worse than COAX to the LCD, for image quality?



You can use the DVI port. The page you linked indicates the DVI port is disabled. That may be true in Nebraska, but in New York, the DVI port is most definitely fully functional. I know this because it's what I use.


----------



## abc5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bahill* /forum/post/11661500
> 
> 
> NO, not COAX. No HD signal via COAX. You'll have to use the component (3 wire) connection.




i see. alternatively, would using the DVI from the cable box to the LCD's HDMI via an adapter I'd have to purchase be better for image quality than using the Component method?


----------



## UnnDunn

I think it would, because it would eliminate needless digital-analog conversions, but you should try it both ways and judge for yourself. The cables are cheap enough if you look online.


----------



## bahill

Yes, it probably would. Sorry...when I looked at the picture and it showed "disabled" for the DVI port, I assumed.....


But, if it is indeed enabled in NY, use it.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/11657873
> 
> 
> No issues whatsoever with internet service by me.



Well, the tech came... no issues inside my apartment. He DID find a serious issue at the distribution box that feed me. Something about the "return" signal that worked one minute, totally failed the other. On 2 different ports of that hub (I asked it was an active, powered distribution amplifier, he had no response to that question).


Clearly the worst of all, intermittent. He had NO idea if others were having issues or complained. They have to schedule engineering to come out in another couple of weeks. He would NOT run a cable from another distribution box, or replace the "hub" in my distribution box.


What really pisses me off is that this is the second time in the past 2-3 years there is an issue 'in the stairwell." What really burns my ass is that we DID have a fight with them over drilling holes in the stairwell landing to put in this "secure" system of metal pipe and locked metal boxes on each floor, housing this "hub" device which has one port for each customer on that floor. We're talking a re-wired system from about 4 years ago. This is the second time it has failed.


I DID find that it might be better to leave the modem always running, typically I turn it off. It still failed this morning, but it only took 5 re-boots to come back to life.


Other than a rant at TWC (which they richly deserve) I post this crap because some MAY be contemplating their phone service. This makes three times in the past three years that it would have been out of service for more than 5 days (it will be 8 days this time IF they comne and actually fix the issue). Friday, Sat. and Sun. I would NOT have been able to use their phone service during the hours I was at home before trudging off to work.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy;* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I DID find that it might be better to leave the modem always running, typically I turn it off. It still failed this morning, but it only took 5 re-boots to come back to life.



You say that you turn your modem off? I’m still new to this, believe it or not, and have only had a modem (and computer) in my house since last November. I was told to leave the modem on. It’s always flashing away with the little green lights 24/7. Should I shut it down? As I mentioned in a previous post, I only know of one time when the phone went down and that was only for a minute or two.


I wouldn’t consider their phone service if I didn’t have a workable cellular phone in addition.


----------



## twcinsider

if u have a digital box...all channels are digital. there is a common misconception that channels under 80 or under 100 are analog. digital box users see digital signals, analog box users see analog signals period. if u have cable ready tv u can see a scrambled pic on ch26,32,37,49 in north man and ch28,29,39,49 in south. when they disappear u will know when the analogs are dropped




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/11657450
> 
> 
> So DID those 4 analogs get shut down? I'm not sure how to exactly tell, I still get programming on 80, 79, but for all I know, those can be digital.
> 
> 
> For the post about lack of RR, I'm curious what others might be experiencing. For the past month or 6 weeks, I've had occasionally issues with the cable modem NOT connecting to their head end. Once, twice a week I'd get this, usually took 3-4-5 re-boots of the modem to bring it back. Friday I could NOT get it rolling after 20-30 reboots. Ran down, got a new one, it took a few re-boots to have it connect. Sat. and Sunday were awful, generally took 20 re-boots. Today (off work) it came right up, but has failed once already.
> 
> 
> Sorts seems that maybe the issue isn't with the modem itself. I have zero issues with my TV service (other than the normal dread they are going to Navigator me) so I'm real curious if the issue isn't with the modem, exactly what could be causing this. The tech supposedly has until 4 to get here, the guy at 23rd street automatically made an appointment when I asked for the new modem (good CSR move).


----------



## twcinsider

u must speak the same language and use same terms for tech to understand. the tech that came to your house probably can not do any torubleshooting beyond the tap which i believe u call distribution box. system is designed to have one tap port per apartment. a "tap" usually has 8 ports but can also have 2 or 4 ports. a floor with say 7 apartments would typically have an 8 port tap. a floor with 14 apartments may have two 8 port taps, etc.


what u refer to as powered distribution amplifier would be more commonly referred to as mini bridger or line extender. unless you are familiar with how a system is designed outside you apartment, rathebetter not to act like u do and just have the call escalated.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/11667534
> 
> 
> Well, the tech came... no issues inside my apartment. He DID find a serious issue at the distribution box that feed me. Something about the "return" signal that worked one minute, totally failed the other. On 2 different ports of that hub (I asked it was an active, powered distribution amplifier, he had no response to that question).
> 
> 
> Clearly the worst of all, intermittent. He had NO idea if others were having issues or complained. They have to schedule engineering to come out in another couple of weeks. He would NOT run a cable from another distribution box, or replace the "hub" in my distribution box.
> 
> 
> What really pisses me off is that this is the second time in the past 2-3 years there is an issue 'in the stairwell." What really burns my ass is that we DID have a fight with them over drilling holes in the stairwell landing to put in this "secure" system of metal pipe and locked metal boxes on each floor, housing this "hub" device which has one port for each customer on that floor. We're talking a re-wired system from about 4 years ago. This is the second time it has failed.
> 
> 
> I DID find that it might be better to leave the modem always running, typically I turn it off. It still failed this morning, but it only took 5 re-boots to come back to life.
> 
> 
> Other than a rant at TWC (which they richly deserve) I post this crap because some MAY be contemplating their phone service. This makes three times in the past three years that it would have been out of service for more than 5 days (it will be 8 days this time IF they comne and actually fix the issue). Friday, Sat. and Sun. I would NOT have been able to use their phone service during the hours I was at home before trudging off to work.


----------



## twcinsider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11644553
> 
> 
> Wam was a special Teen only station that was able to show recent movies uncut. It was included in the DTV pack for no extra chanrge, Encore bought the channel but for some reason TWC never shut it down or gave it as a premium only station(Good for us) It does have some decent first run movies for a channel that we all get for the cost of basic. Maybe we should stop talking abut it because we don't want TWC to realize it's mistake if it is a mistake at all. Maybe the encore channel decided since it was included in our basic package they just left it that way until their new contract is up.




the starz/encore group of channels works a little different than typical programmers like hbo/max/sho/tmc. in some systems (non twc) starz/encore are sold like any other premiums. while others even have encore lumped in with digital tiers of channels or price them much lower than hbo/max. license fees for starz/max are lower than bigboys hbo/max


----------



## twcinsider

FBN will be in analog and digital




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/11633385
> 
> http://avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthrea...9#post11537549
> 
> 
> Network: Old # - New #
> 
> FBN - xx - 43
> 
> MSNBC - 43 - 14
> 
> ABCFam - 14 - 38
> 
> Bravo - 38 - 18
> 
> Disc - 18 - 66 (next to National Geographic... TMC = 66 until 9/15)
> 
> FoxNews- 46 - 44
> 
> SciFi - 44 - 17
> 
> Hist - 17 - 40
> 
> USA - 40 - 16
> 
> A&E - 16 - 46


----------



## twcinsider

when the analog premiums are dropped, the end result is more bandwith. just because there is more bandwith don't expect that to be occupied overnight. keep in mind there are many things that bandwith is needed for not just hdtv.


docsis channel bonding, more hd, hd on demand, more standard definition channels, switched digital, etc.


as far as comparing RR to OOL, cablevision in long island faces the same threats from verizon as twc does in SI. competition will more dictate speeds and channel offerings than rants on message boards ;-)




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *winternj* /forum/post/11562014
> 
> 
> What are people expecting after the bandwidth frees up September 15:
> 
> More HD channels
> 
> More Digital channels
> 
> More bandwidth for existing channels
> 
> More bandwidth for RoadRunner (Optimum Online is now up to 40Mbit down/2Mbit up in some areas, compared to to RR's 10Mbit down/768k up, which is worse than OOL had YEARS ago on the base/nonpremium tier)
> 
> Or perhaps -- Nothing ?
> 
> 
> If you expect something, how long do you think until it happens?
> 
> 
> My theory may be that nothing will happen for a while, and they will probably save the bandwidth for internet and wait until FIOS becomes more of a threat before actually enabling the higher BW, but that HD is mostly not a threat.
> 
> 
> Thoughts?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twcinsider* /forum/post/11668516
> 
> 
> FBN will be in analog and digital













So instead of getting the HD version of it - along with 2 more HD channels..................................


----------



## Slikkster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twcinsider* /forum/post/11668617
> 
> 
> when the analog premiums are dropped, the end result is more bandwith. just because there is more bandwith don't expect that to be occupied overnight. keep in mind there are many things that bandwith is needed for not just hdtv.
> 
> 
> docsis channel bonding, more hd, hd on demand, more standard definition channels, switched digital, etc.
> 
> 
> as far as comparing RR to OOL, cablevision in long island faces the same threats from verizon as twc does in SI. competition will more dictate speeds and channel offerings than rants on message boards ;-)



While you're right in the sense that complaints here don't equal more of what complainers are looking for, any company that had an ounce of common sense would have people watching boards such as this, in addition to their own customer service feedback, to find out what people are clamoring for. If TWC waits for Verizon to get municipal licenses and start to lay fiber in neighborhoods, the battle's already lost, dude.


If TWC somewhere down the line comes to me saying "Gee, because we like you we're giving you 15 more HD channels out of the goodness of our hearts" only because Verizon's already in the 'hood, so to speak, it's far too late. The time is NOW to secure long term customers. The time is NOW to ramp up and provide the additional channels, the additional technology (e.g. Switched Digital), the additional bandwidth, etc.


So, if you're truly an "insider", I'd suggest you pass those little nuggets along. Any company worth its salt wouldn't wait for the next competitive bully to come down the pike. Unfortunately, that doesn't appear to be the wisdom with monopolies such as we have now. They neglect this type of advice at their own peril.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/11668102
> 
> 
> You say that you turn your modem off? I'm still new to this, believe it or not, and have only had a modem (and computer) in my house since last November. I was told to leave the modem on. It's always flashing away with the little green lights 24/7. Should I shut it down? As I mentioned in a previous post, I only know of one time when the phone went down and that was only for a minute or two.
> 
> 
> I wouldn't consider their phone service if I didn't have a workable cellular phone in addition.



I've had my cable modem on for at least 5 years straight. There's no reason to turn it off, especially if you have a router behind it.


----------



## winternj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twcinsider* /forum/post/11668617
> 
> 
> when the analog premiums are dropped, the end result is more bandwith. just because there is more bandwith don't expect that to be occupied overnight. keep in mind there are many things that bandwith is needed for not just hdtv.
> 
> 
> docsis channel bonding, more hd, hd on demand, more standard definition channels, switched digital, etc.
> 
> 
> as far as comparing RR to OOL, cablevision in long island faces the same threats from verizon as twc does in SI. competition will more dictate speeds and channel offerings than rants on message boards ;-)




I agree with what Slikkster has said. If TWC waits until FIOS is available in my neighborhood before offering more HD, faster speed internet, and lower pricing, I will be happy to say "thanks but no thanks", and move on to FIOS. At this point it seems really obvious that TWC is dragging their feet when my neighbors across the street with OOL can somehow manage to have service far superior to what I have on this side of the street, and this has gone on for years.


I understand it takes some time to use the bandwidth for new things, but you really need to step up your game.


On top of all that, the commercials you guys run (eg "Sir Charge", and "Fiber Crunch") make me just think worse and worse of TWC every time I see them. The surcharges are there because the government mandates them, not because verizon wants them, and the only reason voip doesnt have it yet is because voip providers have lobbied for it to be that way. And as far as "Time Warner's been using Fiber for years - get with the program!" - Fiber to the home versus fiber in the backbone, not exactly the same thing, and Verizon (and most other telcos) have been using fiber in the backbone since before Time Warner Cable (and other cablecos) have. I don't think the cheesy ads are winning any battles, and if TWC really wants to win, then they need to actually offer superior service. Right now, many TWC users will jump ship the moment FIOS is available.


----------



## LL3HD

FYI-- I just noticed that our Music Choice channels just got a re working. I didn't take an inventory







but it appears there are new onesor at least name or format changes.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/11672418
> 
> 
> FYI-- I just noticed that our Music Choice channels just got a re working. I didn't take an inventory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but it appears there are new onesor at least name or format changes.



September 18: Music Choice channel changes are: R&B and Hip Hop ch. 605 changes to Hip Hop and R&B; Smooth R&B ch. 607 changes to R&B Soul; Soft Rock ch. 619 changes to Lite Hits; Adult Top 40 will launch on ch. 620; Kidz Only will replace Radio Disney and launch on ch. 622; Sounds of the Seasons will move from ch. 641 to 601; Adult Alternative will move from ch. 618 to 614; Alternative will move from ch. 614 to 615; Retro-Active will move from ch. 615 to 616; Electronica will move from ch. 616 to 617; Dance will move from ch. 617 to 618; Hit List will move from ch. 620 to 621; Party Favorites will move from ch. 621 to 623; Showcase will move from ch. 601 to 624; The 90's will move from ch. 622 to 625; The 80's will move from ch. 623 to 626; The 70's will move from ch. 624 to 627; Solid Gold Oldies will move from ch. 625 to 628; Easy Listening will move from ch. 628 to 634; Big Band & Swing will move from ch. 627 to 635; Singers and Standards will move from ch. 626 to 636; Classical Masterpieces will move from ch. 634 to 640; Lite Classical will move from ch. 636 to 641; Pop Latino will move from ch. 645 to 642; Musica Urbana will move from ch. 642 to 643; Salsa y Merengue will move from ch. 643 to 644; Rock en Espanol will move from ch. 644 to 646; Opera will move from ch. 635 to 648; Mexicana will move from ch. 646 to 645; Americana is a new launch on ch. 647

http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...elchanges.html


----------



## LL3HD









Cool silly me I didn't think to check their web site.










I figured by the time they updated the Music Choice list, the songs playing on today's Top 40 channel would be on their Oldies channel.


----------



## broadwayblue

Anyone know the easiest way to get a 2nd 8300HD? I'd like to connect it to the same display as my existing 8300HD. At least a few nights a week during hockey season I need a 3rd (or 4th) tuner and figured a 2nd box would solve the problem. Anyone running two on one TV?


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/11674069
> 
> 
> Anyone know the easiest way to get a 2nd 8300HD? I'd like to connect it to the same display as my existing 8300HD. At least a few nights a week during hockey season I need a 3rd (or 4th) tuner and figured a 2nd box would solve the problem. Anyone running two on one TV?



So you’re not swapping one out? You are just adding a box? I’d call it in now- during off hours—and tell them that you want to add (or swap out a box).


I wouldn’t get into the fact that it’s going on the same display as another STB.


Tell them you want to go into your local center and pick it up. They should document it and give you a “work order” number, or at least, get it into the system. This way, when you go to the center, you can get in and out quicker.


I do recall some here having more than one on a display. You can go on the 8300 thread and ask there. I know there are definitely folks there that have two boxes on one display.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...53804&page=229


----------



## CynKennard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/11674069
> 
> 
> Anyone know the easiest way to get a 2nd 8300HD? I'd like to connect it to the same display as my existing 8300HD. At least a few nights a week during hockey season I need a 3rd (or 4th) tuner and figured a 2nd box would solve the problem. Anyone running two on one TV?



I don't have two 8300's but I do have an 8300 and a Pace STB (non DVR) connected to the same set (through an external component-video switch). Since both boxes respond to the same IR codes, the problem for most people is controlling the desired box. I have an elaborate computer-operated system with closed IR conrtrol of each box so control is no problem. What others have done is to turn on one box and then a power command will reverse which box is operated. Another system sets the two boxes some distance apart and the remote control is then pointed at the box to control. A third option is to use IR extenders with separated sensors and block the direct IR signal to each box.


Good luck with your system.


Cynthia


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abc5* /forum/post/11661287
> 
> 
> i ran a quick google on 3250HD, and came to this link that shows the back of the device:
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/nebra.../sa3250hd.html
> 
> 
> so I have a 1080P LCD, I'm going to connect both via COAX?
> 
> 
> any box has HDMI?
> 
> 
> I see the cable box has a DVI connection... is getting a DVI to HDMI connector the same, better or worse than COAX to the LCD, for image quality?



DVD-HDMI should be the way to go, That is technically the best connection then component cables being a very close second. These are the only connections able to receive an HD. Just make sure the box you have has an HD after the numbers because there are non-hd boxes available with the same #'s. I don't think TWC has them but just in case it is good to know.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abc5* /forum/post/11661760
> 
> 
> i see. alternatively, would using the DVI from the cable box to the LCD's HDMI via an adapter I'd have to purchase be better for image quality than using the Component method?



Do not get the adaptor, it is best if you buy a DVD-HDMI cable. You want to avoid any add-on when it comes to this technology. Unndunn is correct, it will be up to you to see which connection DVD or component gives you better PQ. But the transfer is suppose to best with DVI or HDMI.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/11667534
> 
> 
> 
> Other than a rant at TWC (which they richly deserve) I post this crap because some MAY be contemplating their phone service. This makes three times in the past three years that it would have been out of service for more than 5 days (it will be 8 days this time IF they comne and actually fix the issue). Friday, Sat. and Sun. I would NOT have been able to use their phone service during the hours I was at home before trudging off to work.



River thanks for the heads up, because I am on the bubble with Verizon or full TWC service. But do you think this is more apartment dwelling related only? Do you think I would suffer the same fate in a private house? Other than outages, is there any other complaint? Friends of mine that have road runner have all said to keep it running 24/7 to avoid problems. They all had problems when they shut down.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twcinsider* /forum/post/11668483
> 
> 
> the starz/encore group of channels works a little different than typical programmers like hbo/max/sho/tmc. in some systems (non twc) starz/encore are sold like any other premiums. while others even have encore lumped in with digital tiers of channels or price them much lower than hbo/max. license fees for starz/max are lower than bigboys hbo/max



Starz and encore are sold just like premiums here also like you said, we are just getting encoreWAM included with our basic service. One would still have to pay extra to get the remaining Encore channels. It is just wierd why we get that channel ever since it was sold to encore.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slikkster* /forum/post/11669008
> 
> 
> While you're right in the sense that complaints here don't equal more of what complainers are looking for, any company that had an ounce of common sense would have people watching boards such as this, in addition to their own customer service feedback, to find out what people are clamoring for. If TWC waits for Verizon to get municipal licenses and start to lay fiber in neighborhoods, the battle's already lost, dude.
> 
> 
> If TWC somewhere down the line comes to me saying "Gee, because we like you we're giving you 15 more HD channels out of the goodness of our hearts" only because Verizon's already in the 'hood, so to speak, it's far too late. The time is NOW to secure long term customers. The time is NOW to ramp up and provide the additional channels, the additional technology (e.g. Switched Digital), the additional bandwidth, etc.
> 
> 
> So, if you're truly an "insider", I'd suggest you pass those little nuggets along. Any company worth its salt wouldn't wait for the next competitive bully to come down the pike. Unfortunately, that doesn't appear to be the wisdom with monopolies such as we have now. They neglect this type of advice at their own peril.



Slikster, I think you are right and wrong with your assetment here. From I read, it seems you are on the FIOSTV side of the bubble. Very understansable but from what I can see, not only from this page but from threads and surveys thoughout the net. you are not alone, but the group isn't as big as you might think. Verizon will get a lot of new customers that just change because of dissatisfaction w/TWC, but the majority of the public will focus on price. From everything we have been seeing, Verizon will end up being more expensive. Even their intro triple play package ends up being more than TWC which a lot of people will take into account. TWC is doing what it can to prevent a huge exodus, but IMO they are wasting money trying to prevent people leaving rather then doing it the easy way. Lawsuits to stop Verizon and Sat to stop commercials from misrepresenting TWC. Come on, that money could be better used. Use it to get the bandwith needed to get what the people want. More Channels!! If they get us the extra channels I doubt many people would leave. HD should be on the priority list, not the "To do" list eventhough it has a small precentage of TWC subscribers. It is the future and all the other companies are using HD as their winning achievements so TWC needs to follw suit. Also use that money on better training for CSR's on HD use. The reps are nowhere near as trained as they should be.


Companies have started to use these threads and others as a place of information but from what I have seen it gets hard to tell the difference between real complaints to someone that flat out complain to complain. I have heard of computer companies(Apple & IBM), Sony, ABC, and other check. So I would not be surprise if TWC is one of those compainies also. These companies wish they could make everyone happy, but that is just impossible. Most try their best but sometimes they have to be called out there when they are slacking off!!!


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/11672729
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool silly me I didn't think to check their web site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I figured by the time they updated the Music Choice list, the songs playing on today's Top 40 channel would be on their Oldies channel.



I wouldn't run to their web site either because the HD channel line-up is still at its pre-ESPN2 form. This is why we forget to/do not check there first.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/11674069
> 
> 
> Anyone know the easiest way to get a 2nd 8300HD? I'd like to connect it to the same display as my existing 8300HD. At least a few nights a week during hockey season I need a 3rd (or 4th) tuner and figured a 2nd box would solve the problem. Anyone running two on one TV?



Broadway, you are killing me with your Hockey obsession. But it takes a REAL fan like you to have problems like this.







I respect that. GO RANGERS!!!!! The answers here are good, but there is a real problem. Other then buying the box online(very risky) the only real way to do this with an easy swap is if you have a second box in your house already. Then you can swap that one out for another 8300 no questions asked, but that WILL add more to you bill. If you just ask for a box with no connection availble TWC has the right to chrge you a service call(discussed earlier) and they might not approved 2 boxes on one TV. Are the Rangers worth the extra charge? I know the answer to that














I know these are early season games, but if you have to watch them my best advice for you is, watch them!! You have alternate means to watch the shows. Once the game is over that is it other then the 60min replay. The shows you are going to miss can probably be seen online, just make sure you record the show you that doesn't have an online feed. NBC and ABC have been very good at this online thing and give a good selection of shows to see. Good luck!


----------



## Slikkster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11678604
> 
> 
> Slikster, I think you are right and wrong with your assetment here. From I read, it seems you are on the FIOSTV side of the bubble. Very understansable but from what I can see, not only from this page but from threads and surveys thoughout the net. you are not alone, but the group isn't as big as you might think.
> 
> 
> Companies have started to use these threads and others as a place of information but from what I have seen it gets hard to tell the difference between real complaints to someone that flat out complain to complain. I have heard of computer companies(Apple & IBM), Sony, ABC, and other check. So I would not be surprise if TWC is one of those compainies also. These companies wish they could make everyone happy, but that is just impossible. Most try their best but sometimes they have to be called out there when they are slacking off!!!



Well, for the record, I am NOT on the Verizon side of anything. The only Verizon service I use is cell, and that's because it's the one that gives me coverage where I live. I dropped their landline for cheaper VOIP. So, just to let you know I'm not playing favorites.


IF TWC gets smart and gets bandwidth, HD, price-competitiveness in line before Verizon comes into my area, I'll be happy to stay. I want the best products and services at the best prices. When technology already exists to upgrade and provide better service but it's not done due to lack of competition, I have no reason to stay loyal to that company.


----------



## nuttyinnyc

You guys want to cry, check out TWC north carloina. Oct 1 they are getting TBS HD aws well as A&E HD, MTV HD, History Channel HD, CNN HD, Lifetime Movies HD, Food Network HD, Golf Channel/Versus HD, and Universal HD. If anything is good about this announcement, it is the fact that the one month notification rule is out the window. Something to keep a glimmer of hope for. Oct 1 is 11 days away and we can still have some last min changes, we already know of some. Could it be Lietime, CNN, NG and the History channel for us?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/11668102
> 
> 
> You say that you turn your modem off? I'm still new to this, believe it or not, and have only had a modem (and computer) in my house since last November. I was told to leave the modem on. It's always flashing away with the little green lights 24/7. Should I shut it down? As I mentioned in a previous post, I only know of one time when the phone went down and that was only for a minute or two.
> 
> 
> I wouldn't consider their phone service if I didn't have a workable cellular phone in addition.



I used to run my whole computer system 24/7, but with the way too rapid increase in my electric cost, I got myself a Kill-A-Watt (all of you should get one!) and was shocked to see how much usage it took, so I started with shutting everything down. Given all the damn power bricks I still found it rolling along at 30-35 watts, so I started actually cutting power off. It made no impact on the modem. Now that the tech has come out, I KNOW there is an issue in the buildings TWC distribution system (FWIW, 5 years or so ago they encased ALL wires in 4" metal conduit, feeding distribution boxes on each landing in the stairwell). Which, btw, is the second time an issue in that system will cause me to lose IP connectivity for up to 2 weeks (this time it's very much an intermittent issue, so leaving it running 24/7 for the past 2 days means only twice a day do I have to do my 20 reboots to get connected again). I'm up but limping.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slikkster* /forum/post/11679094
> 
> 
> Well, for the record, I am NOT on the Verizon side of anything. The only Verizon service I use is cell, and that's because it's the one that gives me coverage where I live. I dropped their landline for cheaper VOIP. So, just to let you know I'm not playing favorites.
> 
> 
> IF TWC gets smart and gets bandwidth, HD, price-competitiveness in line before Verizon comes into my area, I'll be happy to stay. I want the best products and services at the best prices. When technology already exists to upgrade and provide better service but it's not done due to lack of competition, I have no reason to stay loyal to that company.



Really, the way you wrote it seemed like you were ready for the change once it was official. I apologize.

I am in a different boat then you. Everything I have is Verizon(phone, cell and DSL) plus I don't have the same issues with TWC that many others have had. For me it will basically come down to price. They really need to stand out for me to make the change. My cable service, despite the CSR's not knowing as much as I would like them to. Has been a very good experience. The shortage in HD on TWC is a big concern, but with the TV season in full swing I don't really watch anything but network TV anyway.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slikkster* /forum/post/11679094
> 
> 
> price-competitiveness



I don't know what area you are in but I know TWC has already started the fight with the prices, unfortunately they didn't drop them which is the best way to show people that they are saving. They offered discounts for commitments. 1 year at 5% or 2 years at 10% off your total bill. Not a bad deal if you have the triple play at full price. A good start IMO, but for some it might be to little to late.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twcinsider* /forum/post/11668360
> 
> 
> if u have a digital box...all channels are digital. there is a common misconception that channels under 80 or under 100 are analog. digital box users see digital signals, analog box users see analog signals period. if u have cable ready tv u can see a scrambled pic on ch26,32,37,49 in north man and ch28,29,39,49 in south. when they disappear u will know when the analogs are dropped



Ah, very interesting. So the fact that HBO shows up on channel 80 on an analog box means that it REALLY is on one of the channels you mention if tuned by the TV?


So if I tune to a cannel with the TV (raw cable into an input on the TV) and see a scrambled picture, that is an indication of an analog channel?


Man North here and all those do NOT have a scrambled image. BUT I tried a few around them and found no scrambled picture. The up/down channel button will ONLY find ones with clean signals, so I have to manually enter channel numbers...


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twcinsider* /forum/post/11668422
> 
> 
> u must speak the same language and use same terms for tech to understand. the tech that came to your house probably can not do any torubleshooting beyond the tap which i believe u call distribution box. system is designed to have one tap port per apartment. a "tap" usually has 8 ports but can also have 2 or 4 ports. a floor with say 7 apartments would typically have an 8 port tap. a floor with 14 apartments may have two 8 port taps, etc.
> 
> 
> what u refer to as powered distribution amplifier would be more commonly referred to as mini bridger or line extender. unless you are familiar with how a system is designed outside you apartment, rathebetter not to act like u do and just have the call escalated.



Well I wasn't "acting" like anything except a customer who had an issue with failing service: this *IS* the second time in 2 years there was an issue in the "system" they built 4-5 years ago (encasing all wiring in 4" metal conduit, drilling big holes on each landing to run it with locked "distribution" boxes on each landing).


Besides, the tech was the only one to totally misuse "terms," he kept calling the ports "pots." I used distribution box because I believe far more would understand here than if I simply said "tap." In point of fact, it is accurate to call them distribution boxes because their purpose is to distribute to the apartments on each floor. I think I made it clear that I wasn't sure if the device inside the box was passive (like a hub) or active (like a distribution amplifier). SAYING I don't know what it was in no way "acting like I knew what it was called."


Besides, I very much HAVE heard techs call the individual ports "taps."


He would NOT replace the "tap" (which is exactly where the problem seems to lie) as you call it. Nor was he willing to run from another "tap" to see if he could get a good "return" signal. I must conclude based on what he told me that he didn't FIX the issue, at least temporarily, because he was "late" for his next appointment...


Yes the issue was escalated... to engineering. Who won't be here until the end of the month. Then I expect that exactly like 2 years ago, they will dispatch 3 "techs" 2 of whom will lie on the stairs and sleep while the third will do all the work.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slikkster* /forum/post/11669008
> 
> 
> While you're right in the sense that complaints here don't equal more of what complainers are looking for, any company that had an ounce of common sense would have people watching boards such as this, in addition to their own customer service feedback, to find out what people are clamoring for. If TWC waits for Verizon to get municipal licenses and start to lay fiber in neighborhoods, the battle's already lost, dude.
> 
> 
> If TWC somewhere down the line comes to me saying "Gee, because we like you we're giving you 15 more HD channels out of the goodness of our hearts" only because Verizon's already in the 'hood, so to speak, it's far too late. The time is NOW to secure long term customers. The time is NOW to ramp up and provide the additional channels, the additional technology (e.g. Switched Digital), the additional bandwidth, etc.
> 
> 
> So, if you're truly an "insider", I'd suggest you pass those little nuggets along. Any company worth its salt wouldn't wait for the next competitive bully to come down the pike. Unfortunately, that doesn't appear to be the wisdom with monopolies such as we have now. They neglect this type of advice at their own peril.



Bravo, excellent points, very well said. The slap on the face of giving folks on SI 6 more HD channels than the rest of us AND lower rates AND keeping us totally in the dark all go towards the fact they HAVE lost me as a customer (when I can get FIOS). I completely expect that by that time, the "products" and pricing may be very similar between them, I will remember the fact that in their arrogance, they slapped me in the face because they could get away with it (where the frak are the folks who are SUPPOSED to watch out for the citizens, who have allowed TWC to discriminate against their customers based on where they live??).


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *winternj* /forum/post/11671010
> 
> 
> I understand it takes some time to use the bandwidth for new things, but you really need to step up your game.



Horseshit, there is no reason on earth why we can't be looking at the 6 HD channels SI already has by now. It would STILL leave half a dozen HD channels worth of bandwidth to do something else.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/11672729
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool silly me I didn't think to check their web site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I figured by the time they updated the Music Choice list, the songs playing on today's Top 40 channel would be on their Oldies channel.



Not silly at all Larry... some time in the past 2 weeks they seemed to have actually updated the channel listing to show the changes made on 6/14 (4 MONTHS later!). I expect the channel listing to show the changes in the music channels by the start of next year, if not later.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy*  /forum/post/11680160
> 
> 
> Horseshit, there is no reason on earth why we can't be looking at the 6 HD channels SI already has by now. It would STILL leave half a dozen HD channels worth of bandwidth to do something else.



I am with you River. I don'tt care what they say about bandwith, If they can do it in one part of the city they should be able to do it in the rest. When TWC merged all the small companies back it the days they made it one network so, How can they claim one area has more than another if we are suppose to be one? we all Lost YesHD together so how does that happen if we aren't ONE. The space is there they just want to send them out(the HD channels) on their liesure or compettive priority. Devils advocate here, forgetting the trouble with navigator for a second. Maybe they are waiting to make sure they send out the best possible signal before they send it out widesperead.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/11680244
> 
> 
> Not silly at all Larry... some time in the past 2 weeks they seemed to have actually updated the channel listing to show the changes made on 6/14 (4 MONTHS later!). I expect the channel listing to show the changes in the music channels by the start of next year, if not later.



It's happened in the last 2 *DAYS* (I checked earlier this week)


Funny that UniversalHD disappeared from the list


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/11674069
> 
> 
> Anyone know the easiest way to get a 2nd 8300HD? I'd like to connect it to the same display as my existing 8300HD. At least a few nights a week during hockey season I need a 3rd (or 4th) tuner and figured a 2nd box would solve the problem. Anyone running two on one TV?



Far as I can tell, you will NOT be able to get one... they will most likely give you a 8300HDC with... NAVIGATOR! Virtually guaranteeing you that you WILL miss some of those shows that COULD be recorded on that 3rd and 4th tuner.


One suggestion... say there are three things at a certain time. IF one of them is on 2.3.4.5.6.7.9.11.13, you CAN split your cable prior to the 8300 and run one side directly to the TV. Record 2 on the 8300 and watch one of those "live" on the input on the TV where you have the raw cable. Bette still if the TV has a QAM tuner... you should get the HD version of some of those channels.


The kicker is that I figured out after I got my HD that I should have gotten one with a cable card slot, effectively giving my 3 tuners. So a cable card slot became a must have for my next display, EXCEPT it seems that some are dropping such a slot (Samsung had them in some of last years models, but not the current ones).


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11678015
> 
> 
> River thanks for the heads up, because I am on the bubble with Verizon or full TWC service. But do you think this is more apartment dwelling related only? Do you think I would suffer the same fate in a private house? Other than outages, is there any other complaint? Friends of mine that have road runner have all said to keep it running 24/7 to avoid problems. They all had problems when they shut down.



Not sure I could say apartment dwelling only. Every issue that has given me issues (losing RR) has been traced outside of my front door. Twice in 2 years, one of their pieces of equipment has failed... and in a system that was rebuilt from the ground up about 5 years ago. Once they simply screwed up by physically cutting my wire (they had a shut off notice from a neighbor, they cut my wires, not theirs, obviously sloppy work) and leaving me totally without for over 5 days (Verizon would probably be here the very next day to correct such sloppy work by one of their techs).


Three times being out for 5+ days in the space of 2 years is just 100% unacceptable to even consider them for phone service. I still struggle to think of even one instance in 30 years that I picked up a Verizon phone and did NOT have a dialtone. (I had dialtone during the last blackout, keep in mind that if you have ANY power interruption in your block, bingo, NO PHONE service from TWC).


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/11680244
> 
> 
> Not silly at all Larry... some time in the past 2 weeks they seemed to have actually updated the channel listing to show the changes made on 6/14 (4 MONTHS later!). I expect the channel listing to show the changes in the music channels by the start of next year, if not later.



brooklyn & queens page changed this afternoon, Because I responded to him at 12:30 and the page still had the old listings and I did have to re-enter my zipcode so I know it was a current page that popped up. But now it is finally right but we have changes coming in Oct so I guess they will have those posted by December.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slikkster* /forum/post/11679094
> 
> 
> Well, for the record, I am NOT on the Verizon side of anything. The only Verizon service I use is cell, and that's because it's the one that gives me coverage where I live. I dropped their landline for cheaper VOIP. So, just to let you know I'm not playing favorites.
> 
> 
> IF TWC gets smart and gets bandwidth, HD, price-competitiveness in line before Verizon comes into my area, I'll be happy to stay. I want the best products and services at the best prices. When technology already exists to upgrade and provide better service but it's not done due to lack of competition, I have no reason to stay loyal to that company.



VOIP from TWC? Given my experiences of them keeping an IP connection actually functioning, I would never, ever go TWC VOIP. No doubt there are others who may not have experienced what I have, but the potential for it is 100% there as well. The most telling is they had a shut off order for another apartment in my building, so they cut my line (oh get this... I saw this with my own 2 eyes, the wires in the distribution box were unmarked so the first guy simply randomly picked one set and cut it!! I SAW this when they finally came to correct the issue). AND I had to wait over 5 days for them to correct a major screwup/sloppy work.


The pisser? In 30+ years of phone service from what is now Verizon, I can't recall ever picking up the phone to find no dialtone. During the last blackout, when I got home, I plugged in an old analog phone and bingo I HAD dialtone. Now who knows when the next one will strike, but when it does, i WILL have dialtone and TWC customers will not.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11679629
> 
> 
> I don't know what area you are in but I know TWC has already started the fight with the prices, unfortunately they didn't drop them which is the best way to show people that they are saving. They offered discounts for commitments. 1 year at 5% or 2 years at 10% off your total bill. Not a bad deal if you have the triple play at full price. A good start IMO, but for some it might be to little to late.



That deal has been available for 3 months or so for SIers, but not for Manhattan. Their supporters all say we WILL get the discount, but in no way would that change the fact they have already done price discrimination by address already. "We" have essentially overpaid by about 45 bucks so far... (based on TV/DVR & RR service). Calculate in the 6 additional HD channels we don't get and it's more like 60 bucks.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/11680481
> 
> 
> Not sure I could say apartment dwelling only. Every issue that has given me issues (losing RR) has been traced outside of my front door. Twice in 2 years, one of their pieces of equipment has failed... and in a system that was rebuilt from the ground up about 5 years ago. Once they simply screwed up by physically cutting my wire (they had a shut off notice from a neighbor, they cut my wires, not theirs, obviously sloppy work) and leaving me totally without for over 5 days (Verizon would probably be here the very next day to correct such sloppy work by one of their techs).
> 
> 
> Three times being out for 5+ days in the space of 2 years is just 100% unacceptable to even consider them for phone service. I still struggle to think of even one instance in 30 years that I picked up a Verizon phone and did NOT have a dialtone. (I had dialtone during the last blackout, keep in mind that if you have ANY power interruption in your block, bingo, NO PHONE service from TWC).



That is a good point. It does take a major problem to get the lights out in my area. Even during the summer, the northshore (bayside, whitestone, flushing) suffer through brownouts. Richmond Hill/Ozone Park has had full time electric. The only time we have gone out is the blackout, but I still have that corded phone in the kitchen for just these occasions. But the problem I foresee, even with Verizon FIOS you will be running a digital phone so you can lose the phone just like you lose the cable. It won't be the phone line of old, it will will be a power oriented phone line.

Verizon might get rid of your troubles but the problem could still happen


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11680608
> 
> 
> brooklyn & queens page changed this afternoon, Because I responded to him at 12:30 and the page still had the old listings and I did have to re-enter my zipcode so I know it was a current page that popped up. But now it is finally right but we have changes coming in Oct so I guess they will have those posted by December.



Truthfully, I saw the 10025 channel listing saying "R&B and HipHop" and I saw one of the changes was calling it only "HipHop" so I extrapolted. Checked again, the name is still wrong but reassigned ones seem to show the NEW channels.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/11680318
> 
> 
> It's happened in the last 2 *DAYS* (I checked earlier this week)
> 
> 
> Funny that UniversalHD disappeared from the list



Great, they get 12 HD channels worth of bandwidth and not only aren't we geting any of the missing 6, but they may drop UnHD? They also don't seem to list the duplicated YES and SNY HD channels.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/11680821
> 
> 
> Great, they get 12 HD channels worth of bandwidth and not only aren't we geting any of the missing 6, but they may drop UnHD? They also don't seem to list the duplicated YES and SNY HD channels.



We won't lose that. It is still listed. NBC Universal is way to big of a company, they didn't get the approval to join all NBC networks together on the channel lineup just to drop their HD offering. UniversalHD is here to stay. I am one person that hopes nothing but good fortunes for it because it will be a good outlet for the shows on USA network to get a HD viewing.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11678844
> 
> 
> Broadway, you are killing me with your Hockey obsession. But it takes a REAL fan like you to have problems like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I respect that. GO RANGERS!!!!! The answers here are good, but there is a real problem. Other then buying the box online(very risky) the only real way to do this with an easy swap is if you have a second box in your house already. Then you can swap that one out for another 8300 no questions asked, but that WILL add more to you bill. If you just ask for a box with no connection availble TWC has the right to chrge you a service call(discussed earlier) and they might not approved 2 boxes on one TV. Are the Rangers worth the extra charge? I know the answer to that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know these are early season games, but if you have to watch them my best advice for you is, watch them!! You have alternate means to watch the shows. Once the game is over that is it other then the 60min replay. The shows you are going to miss can probably be seen online, just make sure you record the show you that doesn't have an online feed. NBC and ABC have been very good at this online thing and give a good selection of shows to see. Good luck!



Yeah, I guess I watch too much TV...but some nights I have to do conflict resolution between the Rangers game and 2 other programs at the same time. I do have another box (in the bedroom) but it's not HD (nor is the set) and I rarely use it. I'm officially an HD snob, and watch practically nothing in SD. So basically the GF uses the box in the bedroom to tape her girly shows and I set up fort in the living room with the 112" HD screen.







I've watched a few shows online, but it's just not the same.


Whatever happened to the boxes that could communicate with one another? Supposedly you could record shows on any box and stream them to any other room, or something like that. Guess they never made it to TWC NYC.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/11680346
> 
> 
> Far as I can tell, you will NOT be able to get one... they will most likely give you a 8300HDC with... NAVIGATOR! Virtually guaranteeing you that you WILL miss some of those shows that COULD be recorded on that 3rd and 4th tuner.
> 
> 
> One suggestion... say there are three things at a certain time. IF one of them is on 2.3.4.5.6.7.9.11.13, you CAN split your cable prior to the 8300 and run one side directly to the TV. Record 2 on the 8300 and watch one of those "live" on the input on the TV where you have the raw cable. Bette still if the TV has a QAM tuner... you should get the HD version of some of those channels.
> 
> 
> The kicker is that I figured out after I got my HD that I should have gotten one with a cable card slot, effectively giving my 3 tuners. So a cable card slot became a must have for my next display, EXCEPT it seems that some are dropping such a slot (Samsung had them in some of last years models, but not the current ones).



Is the Navigator box really that unreliable?


I did do the cable split thing at one time...I would record the Hockey game and the hour long programs, and watch the 30 minute comedies on my 32" set that sat off to the side. During commercials I would unpause the hockey game and watch for a couple minutes until the show came back on...since I had to watch the 3rd show "live". Oh the horror.







However, I finally got rid of the old tube and need to figure out how to tape 3 shows in HD at once.


----------



## UnnDunn

Wow, they actually changed the channel listings on the website? 4 months after the fact? Amazing!










Unfortunately, the lineup is still wrong in SI. A&E HD (746) and FSNY HD (748) are still not listed. Neither is NJN HD (750). And Food Network HD is 751, not 750.


The website inducates ALL HD channels in the 700s are in Starter Pack (except MOJO HD, HDNet and HDNet Movies). We subscribe to Starter Pack. But after weeks of calls, half a dozen tech visits (the last of which was by a guy who was extremely rude when I refused to accept his boilerplate explanation and practically ran to his van to leave as fast as possible as soon as I called customer service on him), A&E HD, FSNY HD, Food HD and HGTV HD _still_ come up as Subscription channels.










And ESPN 2 HD _still_ has unacceptable levels of glitching and dropouts, which are _still_ marring my enjoyment of FIFA Women's World Cup games, including the one match I wanted to see in the whole tournament, USA v NGA a couple days ago.










I've written a complaint letter to DOITT about it. Hopefully they can light some kind of fire under TWC. But in any case, as soon as we get that call from Verizon, we're switching.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/11681856
> 
> 
> Wow, they actually changed the channel listings on the website?
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, the lineup is still wrong



Awwww. come on now cut em some slack.. maybe they couldn't update their site.... cause their modem was down.


----------



## AndyHDTV

this is rediculous.

http://www.tvpredictions.com/twtbsmore092007.htm 


News

Time Warner: TBS HD For 6 More Cities

The channel will air this year's baseball playoffs.

By Swanni


Washington, D.C. (September 20, 2007) -- Time Warner today said TBS HD will be added to at least six more markets by October.


TVPredictions.com reported this morning that Time Warner subscribers in the Winston Salem, North Carolina area would get TBS HD on October 1.


Mark Harrad, a Time Warner spokesman, told TVPredictions.com this afternoon that the channel has already been been added in TW markets Austin, Texas and Waco, Texas.


He added that it will be added next month in Columbia, South Carolina, San Antonio, Albany, New York and Portland, Maine.


TBS HD is eagerly awaited by sports fans because the channel will carry first and second round action in this year's Major League Baseball playoffs.


Harrad said he did not know of other Time Warner markets where TBS HD will be added. Normally, Time Warner negotiates the national rights to carry a channel and then allows for the local TW system to decide when and how to carry it.


Time Warner has also told its customers in the Winston-Salem area that several other HD channels will be added on October 15, including CNN HD.


But Harrad said he could not confirm the CNN HD addition.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11680894
> 
> 
> We won't lose that. It is still listed. NBC Universal is way to big of a company, they didn't get the approval to join all NBC networks together on the channel lineup just to drop their HD offering. UniversalHD is here to stay. I am one person that hopes nothing but good fortunes for it because it will be a good outlet for the shows on USA network to get a HD viewing.




USA Network HD, SciFiHD, and BravoHD are all launching next month...


UniversalHD is going to lose its usefulness very quickly (just like Discovery HD Theater) and its going to suck even more when we don't get them for a long time.


----------



## Slikkster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/11680611
> 
> 
> VOIP from TWC? Given my experiences of them keeping an IP connection actually functioning, I would never, ever go TWC VOIP.



I didn't say TWC's VOIP. I'm using a company called Viatalk, under a buy one year, get one free deal. Works out to about $ 8.xx/month for local and long distance, plus tons more free features that Verizon (and TWC's VOIP, for that matter) either don't have or would charge $$$ more for. For example, I can use a "softphone" for my local phone number anywhere I can hop on a broadband connection. In other words, my local number travels with me.

There's lots more, too. Verizon? I was paying about $50/month after all the dopey surcharges and whatnot for landline. I'll take my chances on the blackout. There's always the neighbor's landline, lol.


----------



## nuttyinnyc

Hey guys, I was reading a article in the NY news day today about TBSHD, About us NYers that were babied by YESHD by showing all the games in HD and how we might be looking at TBSSD for the playoffs. However, the reporter claims that TWC customers will be getting TBS for the October playoffs. Does he know something that we don't? Where is Swammi or Fred with this great news for NYer's if it is a factual story? I know about the NCer's new found HD explosion, but he definately made it a NY add-on.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/11681856
> 
> 
> Wow, they actually changed the channel listings on the website? 4 months after the fact? Amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, the lineup is still wrong in SI. A&E HD (746) and FSNY HD (748) are still not listed. Neither is NJN HD (750). And Food Network HD is 751, not 750.



Stop rubbing it in you SIer!!!







You still get the channel who cares if it is posted on the website. The only one's that help's is new customers or the other 3 counties that get to look on the site and see what station number it is GOING to be on.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/11684841
> 
> 
> USA Network HD, SciFiHD, and BravoHD are all launching next month...
> 
> 
> UniversalHD is going to lose its usefulness very quickly (just like Discovery HD Theater) and its going to suck even more when we don't get them for a long time.



It will still be usefull, it will still be an outlet for the sleuth channel, or just a full time movie channel that can rival HDnet, not only that UniversalHD is a full time HD channel when the others get the HD treatment only their new shows will be in true HD. Plus, you know NBC wants some of those coins/$'s that mr. Cuban gets. Never count any channel that already exist out.


Why do you think discoveryHD will lose? It is still the most popular HD channel that everyone wants, and remember HD is stuill new to 1000's everyday. People that will watch DiscoveryHD constantly just like most of here didwhen we first got our HDTV's.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11687241
> 
> 
> It will still be usefull, it will still be an outlet for the sleuth channel, or just a full time movie channel that can rival HDnet, not only that UniversalHD is a full time HD channel when the others get the HD treatment only their new shows will be in true HD. Plus, you know NBC wants some of those coins/$'s that mr. Cuban gets. Never count any channel that already exist out.
> 
> 
> Why do you think discoveryHD will lose? It is still the most popular HD channel that everyone wants, and remember HD is stuill new to 1000's everyday. People that will watch DiscoveryHD constantly just like most of here didwhen we first got our HDTV's.



Discovery Theater HD is going to pretty much lose all content from the Discovery and History channels


----------



## nuttyinnyc

Why would it lose it's discovery channel material? None of the channels mentioned are from Discovery nets. It doesn't have any History channel things. The History channel is aan A&E property, not discovery Channel. Right now the discovery channel will still be an outlet to original shows on their networks:

http://dsc.discovery.com/our-networks.html 


It isn't going anywhere.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11687241
> 
> 
> Why do you think discoveryHD will lose? It is still the most popular HD channel that everyone wants, and remember HD is stuill new to 1000's everyday. People that will watch DiscoveryHD constantly just like most of here didwhen we first got our HDTV's.




Yeah, I don't agree with that either. DHD is still one of the top HD channels. True, I would be quite happy if TWC gave us NGT and Equator, but I'd still enjoy DHD just the same.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/11681856
> 
> 
> Wow, they actually changed the channel listings on the website? 4 months after the fact? Amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, the lineup is still wrong in SI. A&E HD (746) and FSNY HD (748) are still not listed. Neither is NJN HD (750). And Food Network HD is 751, not 750.
> 
> 
> The website inducates ALL HD channels in the 700s are in Starter Pack (except MOJO HD, HDNet and HDNet Movies). We subscribe to Starter Pack. But after weeks of calls, half a dozen tech visits (the last of which was by a guy who was extremely rude when I refused to accept his boilerplate explanation and practically ran to his van to leave as fast as possible as soon as I called customer service on him), A&E HD, FSNY HD, Food HD and HGTV HD _still_ come up as Subscription channels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And ESPN 2 HD _still_ has unacceptable levels of glitching and dropouts, which are _still_ marring my enjoyment of FIFA Women's World Cup games, including the one match I wanted to see in the whole tournament, USA v NGA a couple days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've written a complaint letter to DOITT about it. Hopefully they can light some kind of fire under TWC. But in any case, as soon as we get that call from Verizon, we're switching.



NJN HD??? I don't recall that being part of the 6. My recollection was A&E HD, FSNY HD, Food HD, HGTV HD, MHD HD, and TMC HD. If there's also a NJN HD, that makes 7.


Might be an idea to reconfirm what you get that we don't. Sure seems the listings are NOT the way, so could I trouble you to list what you think is unique to you?


BTW, in Manhattan, NJN is the ONLY channels in the 700 series that is SD. Despite the fact they SAID they made all those channel changes so that ALL 700 series channels were HD. AND another part of the reason was to align the last 2 digits to be the same for SD and HD... which lasted for a few months, then they went and changed some of the SD numbers so we are back to the same place as we ere in early June.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/11682558
> 
> 
> this is rediculous.
> 
> http://www.tvpredictions.com/twtbsmore092007.htm
> 
> 
> News
> 
> Time Warner: TBS HD For 6 More Cities
> 
> The channel will air this year's baseball playoffs.



No **** Here we have not one both 2 local home teams that are almost (but not quite) sure to be in the first round of the playoffs and we won't be getting them in HD. EVEN THOUGH we have literally TONS of bandwidth to give us ALL the one SI gets AND TBS and STILL have room for more HD channels.


BTW, when they mention New York, that means upstate... if they were going to add TBS HD for us, they WOULD have said NYC.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11687617
> 
> 
> Why would it lose it's discovery channel material? None of the channels mentioned are from Discovery nets. It doesn't have any History channel things. The History channel is aan A&E property, not discovery Channel. Right now the discovery channel will still be an outlet to original shows on their networks:
> 
> http://dsc.discovery.com/our-networks.html
> 
> 
> It isn't going anywhere.




Sorry.... I mean The Learning Channel HD.... not History HD

(getting all confused with the huge # of new HD channels we're not getting)


I had read in another thread that they'd be taking in their own content - leaving HD Theater with less to go with


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/11687434
> 
> 
> Discovery Theater HD is going to pretty much lose all content from the Discovery and History channels



Might be an idea to explain some more... I believe that a LOT of the content on DiscHD is unique, in that it isn't a simulcast from their primary SD channel.


Might you be referring to the fact that Disc. announced that a number of their sub-channels were going to start broadcasting in HD? And you think that will/may siphon off some of the stuff we see on DiscHD? Given the TWC track record of keeping us with the fewest HD channels in the country, that may be very scary.


Here's the irony... they will put those on SDV once they have infected ALL of us with Nagivator (just hit on my choice for my own "pet name" for that bundle of crap code). Too bad one to two in three shows scheduled to record won't.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/11687781
> 
> 
> Might be an idea to explain some more... I believe that a LOT of the content on DiscHD is unique, in that it isn't a simulcast from their primary SD channel.
> 
> 
> Might you be referring to the fact that Disc. announced that a number of their sub-channels were going to start broadcasting in HD? And you think that will/may siphon off some of the stuff we see on DiscHD? Given the TWC track record of keeping us with the fewest HD channels in the country, that may be very scary.
> 
> 
> Here's the irony... they will put those on SDV once they have infected ALL of us with Nagivator (just hit on my choice for my own "pet name" for that bundle of crap code). Too bad one to two in three shows scheduled to record won't.



I think this was the thread i was referring to

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=908088 


No more content from any of the Discovery family networks....


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/11687641
> 
> 
> Yeah, I don't agree with that either. DHD is still one of the top HD channels. True, I would be quite happy if TWC gave us NGT and Equator, but I'd still enjoy DHD just the same.



I second that, well I guess you would know considering how I have defended it. I wish it would start showing more shows from Animal planet. I tell you my, I also found out that BBC America and BBC World News is part of the Discovery family. I didn't know or expect that at all.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/11687950
> 
> 
> I think this was the thread i was referring to
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=908088
> 
> 
> No more content from any of the Discovery family networks....



I see what is happening. That makes sense that people thought DiscoveryTheaterHD would be leaving us, but it is going nowhere. The station will continue but the original Discovery channel will be available in HD form also with 3 others, not really News for us because we are still fighting to get VsHD (Broadwayblue I remeber you) and TBSHD for Baseball fans throughout NYC that should have both teams playing. However the other channels will be similcast stations of their SD counter parts while the Theater will continue to give true direct 1080i content that we have enjoyed since TWC started this station.


Thanks for the link Berk, it put everything in perspective.


----------



## UnnDunn

I'm pretty sure I saw NJN (750) broadcast in HD at one point when I was idly flipping channels. I know they claim they broadcast in HD during primetime on Weekdays. I'll have to double-check.


But anyway, this is the list of channels I get in the 700s...
702 - WCBS HD
703 - TNT HD
704 - WNBC HD
705 - WNYW HD
707 - WABC HD
708 - YES HD
709 - WWOR HD
711 - WPIX HD
713 - PBS HD
718 - Discovery HD Theater
720 - MHD
726 - SNY HD
727 - MSG HD
728 - ESPN HD
729 - ESPN2 HD
730 - YES HD
740 - Universal HD
741 - SNY HD
746 - A&E HD
748 - FSNY HD
750 - WNJN
751 - Food Network HD
764 - HGTV HD
776 - Cinemax HD
777 - Starz HD
778 - TMC HD
779 - Showtime HD
780 - HBO HD
796 - Mojo HD (HDXtra)
797 - HDNet Movies (HDXtra)
798 - HDNet (HDXtra)


----------



## nuttyinnyc

that list looks so pretty, Cant wait until they remove YSESHD from 708 and insert TBSHD in there!!!


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11688252
> 
> 
> I see what is happening. That makes sense that people thought DiscoveryTheaterHD would be leaving us, but it is going nowhere. The station will continue but the original Discovery channel will be available in HD form also with 3 others, not really News for us because *we are still fighting to get VsHD (Broadwayblue I remeber you)* and TBSHD for Baseball fans throughout NYC that should have both teams playing. However the other channels will be similcast stations of their SD counter parts while the Theater will continue to give true direct 1080i content that we have enjoyed since TWC started this station.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link Berk, it put everything in perspective.



Well they had better get moving and add VsHD by October 10th. That's our first nationally televised game (vs. the Islanders) and I'm gonna be mad as hell if they don't give us a channel that costs them nothing to air other than bandwidth which they now have plenty of.









http://www.msgnetwork.com/Rangers_tv_schedule.jsp 


Also, some more disturbing news...I heard that TWC will not be offering NHL Center Ice this year. Haven't confirmed it, but I'm hoping this isn't true. Rumors had the package including the NHL Network this year, as well as a "significant" number of games in HD.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/11689631
> 
> 
> Well they had better get moving and add VsHD by October 10th. That's our first nationally televised game (vs. the Islanders) and I'm gonna be mad as hell if they don't give us a channel that costs them nothing to air other than bandwidth which they now have plenty of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.msgnetwork.com/Rangers_tv_schedule.jsp
> 
> 
> Also, some more disturbing news...I heard that TWC will not be offering NHL Center Ice this year. Haven't confirmed it, but I'm hoping this isn't true. Rumors had the package including the NHL Network this year, as well as a "significant" number of games in HD.



I feel your pain now that TBSHD is showing the first and second round of the playoffs. Last year the Yankee games were just horrible on My9 before we got My9HD. I could just see how bad the TBS baseball coverage might be.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11689676
> 
> 
> ... Last year the Yankee games were just horrible on My9 before we got My9HD.



Yes, but we didn't have to contend with post season baseball on MY9.


I don't think TBSHD is an issue at all. I am very confident that we will have it when the post season starts. I have no information but I would definitely take the bet.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/11689799
> 
> 
> Yes, but we didn't have to contend with post season baseball on MY9.
> 
> 
> I don't think TBSHD is an issue at all. I am very confident that we will have it when the post season starts. I have no information but I would definitely take the bet.



Larry, to be honest I am with you. Deep imside I think TWC won't short change us on the Playoffs(sorry Broadway but VsHD is still a few months away) It is to big of a draw to have the many fans that have watched their teams in HD all season to give them only the SD feed. But we won't know until October so I guess we should all enjoy Premiere Week on the big 5 networks HD feeds we already get.


----------



## seamus21514

I'm in SI, and after seeing the list of what I have, why are there 2 YES channels? It's a waste of bandwidth.


----------



## nuttyinnyc

Does any one watch Shark? I started watching this show during the summer re-runs. Not a bad show. I mis-set the time extension to only 30min on my DVR, maybe the post game after the Jets game or big broth was longer then I thought. Can anyone let me know how it ended? I missed the final 15 minutes and it was season finale from last season.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seamus21514* /forum/post/11690626
> 
> 
> I'm in SI, and after seeing the list of what I have, why are there 2 YES channels? It's a waste of bandwidth.



From what I have read here it is just a duplicate channel. not using bandwith at all, but hopefully in Oct that channel will be changed to TBSHD. Then that question will be a would be eliminated from our minds.


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seamus21514* /forum/post/11690626
> 
> 
> I'm in SI, and after seeing the list of what I have, why are there 2 YES channels? It's a waste of bandwidth.



There are also two SNY HD channels. Same deal as YES HD: the same feed allocated to two seperate channel numbers.


----------



## broadwayblue

Looks like it was a false alarm on TWC not carrying Center Ice. Hopefully they also include some of the games in HD each night, as well as the NHL Network. Guess we'll find out soon enough.


"Dear Mr. X:


Not sure where you are hearing that we won't be carrying it. We are in the process of finishing our contract and fully intend to carry Center Ice. Indeed, we are working with the NHL to find interesting ways to enhance the package for our customers. We have a good relationship with the NHL and are actively working with them. Please be patient.


Regards, Melinda Witmer"


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/11691908
> 
> 
> Regards, Melinda Witmer"




Looks like she has no problem responding to your email.

I always get the cold shoulder!


ask about the HD channels:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=652328


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/11692305
> 
> 
> Looks like she has no problem responding to your email.
> 
> I always get the cold shoulder!
> 
> 
> ask about the HD channels:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=652328



Actually, she was responding to someone else. I emailed her today about Golf/Vs HD, and as usual, got no response. I'm 0 for 4. Maybe I'll start sending an email every day...she can't ignore me forever!


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/11692341
> 
> 
> Actually, she was responding to someone else. I emailed her today about Golf/Vs HD, and as usual, got no response. I'm 0 for 4. Maybe I'll start sending an email every day...she can't ignore me forever!




I might as well.


we all should!!!


----------



## dad1153

Weird. Tonight's Yankees game (which is still going into the bottom of the 11th after the Blu Jays blew a 4-run lead in the 9th inning) is airing in SD on WWOR-DT (OTA) but in decent HD on TWC's 709 channel. Why is My9 showing the game in HD over cable but not OTA?


----------



## bahill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/11692769
> 
> 
> I might as well.
> 
> 
> we all should!!!




I did today...specifically about TBS-HD for the upcoming playoffs. To me, that is inexcusable.


No response as of yet.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/11689799
> 
> 
> I don't think TBSHD is an issue at all. I am very confident that we will have it when the post season starts. I have no information but I would definitely take the bet.



Boy, I hope you're right. BUT, if they WERE going to add TBS HD in NYC, given we probably have both home teams IN the playoffs, why can't they say it? Many a time they have publicly said "New York" and it turns out they mean upstate but NOT NYC.


----------



## LL3HD

I was chatting with Verizion tech yesterday. He was working on my street. He has no idea when FIOS will be up and running in Queens.







He said that the Fiber hasn't even been run yet.










He also said that it's a good thing to petition Verizion with as many people on your block (or building) as you can. They need to hear that there is a demand. He said get people to call and ask for it.


SI is going to be sitting pretty for a while in the driver's seat while the two giants compete for their business.

http://www.silive.com/news/advance/i...200.xml&coll=1


----------



## SRFast

FIOS is already being offered in the Bayside area. Even if FIOS is available in all of NYC, the only thing we can subscribe to is VoIP and broadband because TWC is the only "cable" TV provider licensed to provide video services. NYC will not consider awarding Verizon a license until FIOS is available to a larger portion of NYC. Cablevision services some areas, but they are only a minor player in NYC.


Regards...JL


----------



## bearman

TNTHD has a beautiful gray screen (only sound coming through). Anyone else having this issue? I gotta look for other options.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bearman* /forum/post/11707678
> 
> 
> TNTHD has a beautiful gray screen (only sound coming through). Anyone else having this issue? I gotta look for other options.




I also only get gray.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/11696111
> 
> 
> Boy, I hope you're right. BUT, if they WERE going to add TBS HD in NYC, given we probably have both home teams IN the playoffs, *why can't they say it?* Many a time they have publicly said "New York" and it turns out they mean upstate but NOT NYC.



Come on River, with all you distaste for TWC. How can you ask that question? If and when(being positive) we get TBSHD they make themselves look like the heroes of the community because they bailed out all the Yankee and Met fans with that last minute deal. We know the truth here, however not every NYC TWC subscriber knows about or subcsrinbes to AVS. Not do they do the deep investigating that some of us do. The other subscribers think TWC did do them a favor which puts them in a better light in their eyes. Maybe even a move that may change their minds about deflecting to FIOS TV.

If this is their plan, they are very good at this game. They aren't lying down and letting their competition take their subscribers with out a fight.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/11708387
> 
> 
> I also only get gray.



That Grey screen ran until this morning, but TNTHD was back on when Angel was on at 7am.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/11692305
> 
> 
> Looks like she has no problem responding to your email.
> 
> I always get the cold shoulder!
> 
> 
> ask about the HD channels:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=652328



I don't know why you would think she would respond to a group that for the most part we are the minority of their coverage. She probably would respond better to ideas on how to increase the HD channel offering rather then a complaint of where is this channel? or where is that channel? To be honest I can see myself writing a letter that would sound like a complaint more than a request if I didn't think about and check what I send before I send it. We do need to send her letters. I agree with you there Andy. But they have to be professional and in more of a request form. Complaints get sent to the junk file and once you are there she may never receive a e-mail from you again because your e-mails are on her JUNK MAIL list. You do not want that especially since, one and all of us ARE voices of the current & future TWCHD customers. The only problem is we, as a group do need to be more vocal, but not only here. Right now I see a constant rotation about 25 people. 25 letters will not change policy especially if they were complaints. We have to listen to what LL3HD just wrote about Verizon. Exactly what he said about Verizon is what we need to do with TWC. Get petitions or letter writing campagines orginized so TWC knows that "We want our HDTV". There is power in nunbers and they can't say NO anymore. Especially since we 25 or so do know that 1)bandwith is available, 2)distribution contracts are signed, 3)some stations are free, & 4)they do want to keep us as customers.


----------



## broadwayblue

Sent her another email. I'm going to send one a day and see what happens.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/11711332
> 
> 
> Sent her another email. I'm going to send one a day and see what happens.



Broadway, I respect your commitment. However what good is that if she places you in her junk file? You won't get anything established but sore fingers.


----------



## AndyHDTV

just sent another email from a different email acct.


that's the key every email sent-different address


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/11670009
> 
> 
> I've had my cable modem on for at least 5 years straight. There's no reason to turn it off, especially if you have a router behind it.



I turn it off when not in use. It draws (i.e. wastes) a lot of power even when the computer is off. Take a look at the Amperage that it draws. Feel the warmth of the power adaptor. This is all proof that it's sucking a lot power for no reason whatsoever when you're not using the computer....


This is what's commonly known as "vampire" power usage, sort of like the way plugged-in cellphone chargers continue to suck power when your cellphone isn't plugged in; except that the draw on the cable modem seems to be a lot more.


Scott


----------



## JBBO3314

You want me to turn my modem off every night then send me a remote.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/11711792
> 
> 
> I turn it off when not in use. It draws (i.e. wastes) a lot of power even when the computer is off. Take a look at the Amperage that it draws. Feel the warmth of the power adaptor. This is all proof that it's sucking a lot power for no reason whatsoever when you're not using the computer....
> 
> 
> This is what's commonly known as "vampire" power usage, sort of like the way plugged-in cellphone chargers continue to suck power when your cellphone isn't plugged in; except that the draw on the cable modem seems to be a lot more.
> 
> 
> Scott



Scott, the problem with that (the waste) is, do you really see the difference on your bill? From my understanding the only way to truly see the difference in the bill is to be totally commited to trying to save in the house. Just turning off this one item, despite it being Vamping while off, it would not make a huge impact unless you started turning off(unplugging) the other items that use power when off. Microwaves, VCR's, DVD players, any shelf or rack system, anything with a clock or stand-by and most battery chargers to name a few. If you don't do a general change in those habits then your bill won't see a substantial decrease. How much extra does the modemadd to your bill?


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/11711709
> 
> 
> just sent another email from a different email acct.
> 
> 
> that's the key every email sent-different address



And another key thing to do is make sure that you have a good subject title. It's like a pretty face or a good résumé. If it looks good, it'll get you through the door. So, think of a subject title that would tweak her interest. If the email is not read it's useless.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/11712053
> 
> 
> And another key thing to do is make sure that you have a good subject title. It's like a pretty face or a good résumé. If it looks good, it'll get you through the door. So, think of a subject title that would tweak her interest. If the email is not read it's useless.



Great point Larry. You put a angry subject or just leave it blank she might automatically delete it.


I have three e-ail acconts plus my my father has one. I will send one this week and hopefully convince my father to write.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11712026
> 
> 
> do you really see the difference on your bill? .....you started turning off(unplugging) the other items that use power when off. Microwaves, VCR's, DVD players, any shelf or rack system, anything with a clock or stand-by and most battery chargers to name a few. If you don't do a general change in those habits then your bill won't see a substantial decrease. How much extra does the modem add to your bill?



As Scott said, anything that is hot like a plugged in phone charger whether in use or not would add to your bill. If you multiply that by about 10 other items like the modem, HT equipment, etc., you'll probably save about 100 bucks a year. You decide if it's worth it.


Years ago, way before the non elected cigar store Indian started his green crusade I changed all of my incandescents with screw in fluorescents. It's the same light output but with less power. I did it to save money and to not feel guilty about leaving lights on outside or inside of my home. It just makes sense and it does reflect on my bill. I doubt that I'll be unplugging my modem but I do unplug phone chargers when not in use.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/11711792
> 
> 
> I turn it off when not in use. *It draws (i.e. wastes) a lot of power even when the computer is off.* Take a look at the Amperage that it draws. Feel the warmth of the power adaptor. This is all proof that it's sucking a lot power for no reason whatsoever when you're not using the computer....
> 
> 
> This is what's commonly known as "vampire" power usage, sort of like the way plugged-in cellphone chargers continue to suck power when your cellphone isn't plugged in; except that the draw on the cable modem seems to be a lot more.
> 
> 
> Scott



My computer(s) are never off. For kicks I might plug the modem into my Kill a Watt to see just how much it's costing me. But I like to hop on and off the PC throughout the day...so the computers are always on. I had toyed with the idea of powering them down at night before bed, but just decided it was easier to let them run 24/7.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/11712652
> 
> 
> As Scott said, anything that is hot like a plugged in phone charger whether in use or not would add to your bill. If you multiply that by about 10 other items like the modem, HT equipment, etc., you'll probably save about 100 bucks a year. You decide if it's worth it.
> 
> 
> Years ago, way before the non elected cigar store Indian started his green crusade I changed all of my incandescents with screw in fluorescents. It's the same light output but with less power. I did it to save money and to not feel guilty about leaving lights on outside or inside of my home. It just makes sense and it does reflect on my bill. I doubt that I'll be unplugging my modem but I do unplug phone chargers when not in use.



Yes, I know about the hot chargers but like you said you really have to add mutiple items to see the difference. As you know, In NYC we probably lose any savings during the summers months anyway.


I am like you, I tried and used the fluorescents lights for a while but they died almost as fast as the regular bulbs. I haven't given up since the prices have come down, but if I am still replacing the bulbs at the same time frame. Savings is limited to none because the fluorescent were so much more.


Andy: Thanks for that Link, but once I started reading I felt like I would be one of the many while here I feeel we have a good local group with our own concerns, NYC concerns!!

But I do feel somebody should start the fire to get them on board with an active letter campagine to TWC. We would get channels faster when TWC gets more feedback from all of their areas.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11712026
> 
> 
> Scott, the problem with that (the waste) is, do you really see the difference on your bill?



Even if it's one cent, it's the air that I'm breathing and the water that I'm drinking that are being polluted to burn the coal, gas, or whatever to power the modem. So if I'm not using it, why should I add more pollution to the atmosphere? Over the span of years, the power that the modem is wasting will add up. And if you multiply that times the number of cable modems here in NYC, the economy of scale adds up to be a HUGE amount of wasted energy. At least I'm doing my part.


Scott


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/11713029
> 
> 
> Even if it's one cent, it's the air that I'm breathing and the water that I'm drinking that are being polluted to burn the coal, gas, or whatever to power the modem. So if I'm not using it, why should I add more pollution to the atmosphere? Over the span of years, the power that the modem is wasting will add up. And if you multiply that times the number of cable modems here in NYC, the economy of scale adds up to be a HUGE amount of wasted energy. At least I'm doing my part.
> 
> 
> Scott



TRUE!! but, in a city of millions does that one move really make you happy? Why do one if you won't commit to the other ways? In case this is read as sarcastic, I am sorry, I am just asking. You see what I am saying, that penny a month(it is much more than that) while millions of others don't care, will not help this doomed world.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11713155
> 
> 
> TRUE!! but, in a city of millions does that one move really make you happy? Why do one if you won't commit to the other ways? In case this is read as sarcastic, I am sorry, I am just asking. You see what I am saying, that penny a month(it is much more than that) while millions of others don't care, will not help this doomed world.



And how do you know that I am not committed to other ways of saving energy?


This particular issue did just happen to come up here and is just one of the things that we all can do to do our part to help without any real drawback -- just a little extra effort of adding a power strip to turn off the cable modem and then flipping it whenever you shut the computer down. If you don't shut your computer down, well, that's a much bigger power suck than the modem (which draws a surprising amount of power on its own).


Scott


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11713155
> 
> 
> TRUE!! but, in a city of millions does that one move really make you happy? ... while millions of others don't care, will not help this doomed world.



I think that's the point. If everyone does their own little bit regardless of how small, it will (especially in a city of millions as you pointed out) add up and make a difference. Of course it's important for everyone everywhere (China) to refocus on the big picture but it has to start somewhere. Now I'm off to churn some butter.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/11713285
> 
> 
> And how do you know that I am not committed to other ways of saving energy?
> 
> 
> This particular issue did just happen to come up here and is just one of the things that we all can do to do our part to help without any real drawback -- just a little extra effort of adding a power strip to turn off the cable modem and then flipping it whenever you shut the computer down. If you don't shut your computer down, well, that's a much bigger power suck than the modem (which draws a surprising amount of power on its own).
> 
> 
> Scott



I really don't know what you do, that is why I asked and also wrote the disclaimer to make sure you know I wasn't just asking you, just call me curious. We do need to do everything that was said here today and then some. But environmental cause aside. My main point was the savings is minimal and not really noticable on our bills unless bigger changes were done. Who would really care about that hot modem if they really didn't care in the first place?


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11713591
> 
> 
> I really don't know what you do, that is why I asked and also wrote the disclaimer to make sure you know I wasn't just asking you, just call me curious. We do need to do everything that was said here today and then some. But environmental cause aside. My main point was the savings is minimal and not really noticable on our bills unless bigger changes were done. Who would really care about that hot modem if they really didn't care in the first place?



Well, there is one other cool little thing that we all could do in regards to our cable boxes & TVs -- the 8300HD has a power outlet in the back. The box has a setting (in the advanced settings) to set the A/C outlet so that it powers on only when the box is on. Then if you plug your TV into it, it prevents any power from going to the TV. This prevents the TV from sucking power even when it's off (which they all do, I believe). Then you use the 8300 power switch becomes your TV power switch as well. When you turn the cable box on or off, you TV will do the same on its own. (Well, at least mine does).


And changing the power settings on your computer so that it goes to sleep after some period of time (30 minutes? 1 hour? 90 minutes?) could make a huge difference. The power settings can put the display, hard disk and main CPU to sleep after a specified amount of time (in fact, all 3 are individually configurable) when the computer is not in use. I find settings of 15 minutes for the display, 30 minutes for the hard disk, and 1 hour for the main CPU to be OK for me. And when you come back to the computer and start typing on the keyboard, it wakes back up again automatically.


Scott


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/11712652
> 
> 
> AI doubt that I'll be unplugging my modem but I do unplug phone chargers when not in use.



One idea for people -- plug those phone chargers into a power strip and just turn the power strip off when they're done (or not) charging.......


----------



## AndyHDTV

Ok, I just got my very very expensive cable bill.


here is what it says regarding channel changes as of 10/15, besides what we already know:


Discovery HD from 718 to 766

Universal HD from 740 to 716

WNJN SD from 750 to 165

& HSN 39 will be only avlible with a digital box. (that means analog HSN is history)


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/11717302
> 
> 
> Ok, I just got my very very expensive cable bill.
> 
> 
> here is what it says regarding channel changes as of 10/15, besides what we already know:
> 
> 
> Discovery HD from 718 to 766
> 
> Universal HD from 740 to 716
> 
> WNJN SD from 750 to 165
> 
> & *HSN 39 will be only avlible with a digital box. (that means analog HSN is history)*



So that brings our total available bandwidth up to 10-15 more HD channels. Not that they'll hook us up with all of them, but there's still plenty of room.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/11717760
> 
> 
> So that brings our total available bandwidth up to 10-15 more HD channels. Not that they'll hook us up with all of them, but there's still plenty of room.



not really.


we did or are going to loose 4 premium analog channels.

then HSN analog is gone.

that brings us to 5 analog channels freed up.

then Fox Biz gets added to 43 which I believe will take up 1 analog slot.

so we're back to 4 analogs gone.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/11717871
> 
> 
> not really.
> 
> 
> we did or are going to loose 4 premium analog channels.
> 
> then HSN analog is gone.
> 
> that brings us to 5 analog channels freed up.
> 
> then Fox Biz gets added to 43 which I believe will take up 1 analog slot.
> 
> so we're back to 4 analogs gone.



You've got to be kidding me? Why on earth would they ADD more analog channels at this point in the game? I thought the whole goal was to eliminate all the analog channels and require everyone to get a digital box.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/11717928
> 
> 
> You've got to be kidding me? Why on earth would they ADD more analog channels at this point in the game? I thought the whole goal was to eliminate all the analog channels and require everyone to get a digital box.



$$$ talks my friend.

I'm sure Fox paid a couple of mill for that here in NY, that channel is launching on digital everywhere else.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/11717928
> 
> 
> You've got to be kidding me? Why on earth would they ADD more analog channels at this point in the game? I thought the whole goal was to eliminate all the analog channels and require everyone to get a digital box.



They're replacing one with another.... not 'so' bad


----------



## benrub

The MLB playoffs begin next week- has anyone heard anything about adding *TBS-HD* to the channel lineup?


Some people here have mentioned seeing a gray screen- I haven't even seen TBS-HD in the guide.


Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRFast* /forum/post/11706266
> 
> 
> NYC will not consider awarding Verizon a license until FIOS is available to a larger portion of NYC.
> 
> 
> Regards...JL



If true, this seems to be huge news. Last I heard, the question was going to be addressed this fall... and the anticipation was that they would get their TV franchise.


Could you possibly give us some more info on the how you got this info? It sure as hell could be part of a disinformation campaign TWC might be playing with...


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/11711792
> 
> 
> I turn it off when not in use. It draws (i.e. wastes) a lot of power even when the computer is off. Take a look at the Amperage that it draws. Feel the warmth of the power adaptor. This is all proof that it's sucking a lot power for no reason whatsoever when you're not using the computer....
> 
> 
> This is what's commonly known as "vampire" power usage, sort of like the way plugged-in cellphone chargers continue to suck power when your cellphone isn't plugged in; except that the draw on the cable modem seems to be a lot more.
> 
> 
> Scott



Boy is that ever true! ALL of my computer gear runs from one 15 amp circuit and shutting everything down yields a constant 36 watts from the power bricks. I also discovered that with my A/C off, it STILL draws 2 watts constantly.


Indeed both are not earth shattering, but all those 2-3 and 25 watts add up.


AND I can't promote enough that all of you should get a Kill-A-Watt, it is that eye-opening a device to let you know exactly where your power dollar is going. Based on it's findings, my largest ConEd bill this summer was 60 bucks LESS than my biggest one last summer.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/11717928
> 
> 
> You've got to be kidding me? Why on earth would they ADD more analog channels at this point in the game? I thought the whole goal was to eliminate all the analog channels and require everyone to get a digital box.



From my understaning is that it is an added digital channel, Analog channels are being eliminated. Remember a lower number doesn't mean it only can broadcast in analog anymore. So in turn this should be an added channel to the Fox digital family. This move brings it closer to the other Fox networks and I wouldn't be surprised if TWC isn't in the works to bring all the Fox nets together like they did for NBC Universal.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *benrub* /forum/post/11721494
> 
> 
> The MLB playoffs begin next week- has anyone heard anything about adding *TBS-HD* to the channel lineup?
> 
> 
> Some people here have mentioned seeing a gray screen- I haven't even seen TBS-HD in the guide.
> 
> 
> Any info would be greatly appreciated.



gray screen = TNT HD over the weekend - nothing to do with TBS-HD


We're still waiting for some news on that..........


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/11712737
> 
> 
> My computer(s) are never off. For kicks I might plug the modem into my Kill a Watt to see just how much it's costing me. But I like to hop on and off the PC throughout the day...so the computers are always on. I had toyed with the idea of powering them down at night before bed, but just decided it was easier to let them run 24/7.



I used to be a 24/7 with all my computer equipment. I knew I paid more, but never actually quantified it with numbers. My Kill-A-Watt changed all that. I was running about 220 Kw-hrs w/ 24/7 and now only turning it on when I used it, I'm running about 80-90 per month. BIG difference!


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11721901
> 
> 
> From my understaning is that it is an added digital channel, Analog channels are being eliminated. Remember a lower number doesn't mean it only can broadcast in analog anymore. So in turn this should be an added channel to the Fox digital family. This move brings it closer to the other Fox networks and I wouldn't be surprised if TWC isn't in the works to bring all the Fox nets together like they did for NBC Universal.



Its been reported that Fox Biz Channel was getting an Analog spot.


That's what he's talking about.


(but it is getting the Analog spot of HSN..... so 'technically' no big deal....)


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/11721868
> 
> 
> I also discovered that with my A/C off, it STILL draws 2 watts constantly.



Really, Why is that? Is it touchpad or knob controled? I am surprised to read this. I assum the touchpads would have some power but not a knob oreiented A/C.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11713155
> 
> 
> TRUE!! but, in a city of millions does that one move really make you happy? Why do one if you won't commit to the other ways? In case this is read as sarcastic, I am sorry, I am just asking. You see what I am saying, that penny a month(it is much more than that) while millions of others don't care, will not help this doomed world.



First, you might get your eyes opened by splurging 25 bucks on a Kill-A-Watt. Yes, for every guy like Scott or I there are probably 2-3 that waste power with wild abandon. Doesn't change the fact that he and I are actually doing what we may preach about. PLUS I can only tell you that since I have actually paid attention to electric use, I HAVE lowered my bill by 20% or so AND when I replace my frig, it will go down by up to 30% more. All from KNOWING what was taking up what amount of kilowatts/hour.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/11721764
> 
> 
> If true, this seems to be huge news. Last I heard, the question was going to be addressed this fall... and the anticipation was that they would get their TV franchise.
> 
> 
> Could you possibly give us some more info on the how you got this info? It sure as hell could be part of a disinformation campaign TWC might be playing with...



I am with you River I would like to hear more about it. Remember back in April someone here told us to check a channel in the 1000's and it was TWC claiming what they expect will happen when Verizon starts FIOS TV in the NYC region. Didn't that report expect Verizon to get the agreement in June. It is now Sept 25 and we still haven't heard anything and if you really search there has been no word on Verizon actually submitting in the request yet. To add to that Verizon hasn't exactly rushed to get wiring installed. From feed back here, we still know Manhattan is still untouched and the areas that had in in Queens back in April are still the only ones that have it Available now. I think Flushing may have been the added area.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *benrub* /forum/post/11721494
> 
> 
> The MLB playoffs begin next week- has anyone heard anything about adding *TBS-HD* to the channel lineup?
> 
> 
> Some people here have mentioned seeing a gray screen- I haven't even seen TBS-HD in the guide.
> 
> 
> Any info would be greatly appreciated.



Some exec was quoted as saying TBS-HD would come to "New York" later in October (other areas were listed as "by October" as opposed to "later in October"). In TWCspeak, that means NOT in NYC. And I think by late October, the first round would be over.


While they COULD surprise the hell out of us, my feeling is that if they WOULD make sure both out 2 home teams would be covered (in HD) they would have SAID so. Not saying means we get to see the first round in SD.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11722094
> 
> 
> I think Flushing may have been the added area.



Nothing in Flushing, only small parts of Bayside, around the Bell Blvd. area including Bay Terrace have FIOS. This perhaps is because Verizion has a main office or facility there.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/11721946
> 
> 
> Its been reported that Fox Biz Channel was getting an Analog spot.
> 
> 
> That's what he's talking about.
> 
> 
> (but it is getting the Analog spot of HSN..... so 'technically' no big deal....)



Berk, that is why I am curious. It is getting the spot, but who are we to say that TWC didn't turn off the analog location when they moved the previous occupant unless we get confirmation from TWC themselves. (we know how hard that is) It is my understanding that once DTV was available. TWC converted all the feeds they can to a digital signal to be read by our digital boxes. (which some have said here and TWCinsider claimed the most recent) The analog signal as well as the digital signal was still run over the same cable but was only able to be opened by the old analog boxes that the majority of us still had back then, Once DTV is issued to 100% of it's current subsrcibers (new subscribers can't get analog service)TWC can shut down their analog signal transmittion for good. Am I seeing this the wrong way.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/11722178
> 
> 
> Nothing in Flushing, only small parts of Bayside, around the Bell Blvd. area including Bay Terrace have FIOS. This perhaps is because Verizion has a main office or facility there.



Really, that is horrible. They said bayside, freshmedows, and Far Rockaway were the main 3 areas that are hooked up. Have you asked any Verizon guys by you, when? I know by me they look at me like I am talking French. At a min I would change my Verizon DSL to Verizon FIOS when it is by me. I will make my Father check if it is available by him. He is in Beachhurst.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11722345
> 
> 
> ... freshmedows, and Far Rockaway were the main 3 areas that are hooked up.



This could be true. I was referring to what I was familiar with in my immediate area.







We are not on a good diet here in Flushing. We are fiberless.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11722345
> 
> 
> ... Have you asked any Verizon guys by you, when?



As I mentioned recently, I did ask the Verizon tech working on my block and he didn't have anything to offer except advising to continue to hound them.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/11722102
> 
> 
> Some exec was quoted as saying TBS-HD would come to "New York" later in October (other areas were listed as "by October" as opposed to "later in October"). In TWCspeak, that means NOT in NYC. And I think by late October, the first round would be over.
> 
> 
> While they COULD surprise the hell out of us, my feeling is that if they WOULD make sure both out 2 home teams would be covered (in HD) they would have SAID so. Not saying means we get to see the first round in SD.



Come on River keep the faith, we still have 6 full days.

I can see the press release already:

_TWC cares, millions of the American Pastime fans were saved today when TWC anounced that effective Oct 1st every Time Warner Cable system within the continental USA will be broadcasting TBSHD, TBSHD won the contract to broadcast the 1st and 2nd round of the MLB playoffs. TWC did not have TBSHD in major cities like Los Angeles, Chcago and NYC all of which will have a team playing for the World Series championship. NYC would have had the largest unhappy fan base because they have both of their teams heading to the playoffs. TWC subscirbers in NYC have been one of the most fortunate, the majority of both teams games were broadcast in High Definition this year.

TWC rep, "We just wanted to make sure we make our MLB fans happy by giving them the plyoffs in HD so we advanced out plans for TBDHD to accommodate these fans."_



I can't wait for this letter, or News report. I still have my fingers crossed.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/11722532
> 
> 
> This could be true. I was referring to what I was familiar with in my immediate area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are not on a good diet here in Flushing. We are fiberless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _I am on the same bad diet in Ozone Park/ Richmond Hill area._
> 
> 
> As I mentioned recently, I did ask the Verizon tech working on my block and he didn't have anything to offer except advising to continue to hound them.


_That was you, my fault. I knew someone mentioned it but didn't remember who_

[/quote]


----------



## MariuszK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11722235
> 
> 
> Berk, that is why I am curious. It is getting the spot, but who are we to say that TWC didn't turn off the analog location when they moved the previous occupant unless we get confirmation from TWC themselves. (we know how hard that is) It is my understanding that once DTV was available. TWC converted all the feeds they can to a digital signal to be read by our digital boxes. (which some have said here and TWCinsider claimed the most recent) The analog signal as well as the digital signal was still run over the same cable but was only able to be opened by the old analog boxes that the majority of us still had back then, Once DTV is issued to 100% of it's current subsrcibers (new subscribers can't get analog service)TWC can shut down their analog signal transmittion for good. Am I seeing this the wrong way.



Well, I'm a new subscriber and a CR told me a week ago that I would get analog service only. So or they misinform people or they still sell analog service without any concern about future.


----------



## bahill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *benrub* /forum/post/11721494
> 
> 
> The MLB playoffs begin next week- has anyone heard anything about adding *TBS-HD* to the channel lineup?
> 
> 
> .....
> 
> 
> Any info would be greatly appreciated.



Do us a favor to keep the pressure on and maybe we will get TBS-HD for the playoffs, per AndyHDTV:


Email Melinda Witmer at TWC Corporate, the SENIOR VICE PRESIDENT & CHIEF PROGRAMMING OFFICER if you want more HD Channels!!!
[email protected] 


Not that I'm holding my breath, but I did send her one late last week.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bahill* /forum/post/11725306
> 
> 
> Do us a favor to keep the pressure on and maybe we will get TBS-HD for the playoffs, per AndyHDTV:
> 
> 
> Email Melinda Witmer at TWC Corporate, the SENIOR VICE PRESIDENT & CHIEF PROGRAMMING OFFICER if you want more HD Channels!!!
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> Not that I'm holding my breath, but I did send her one late last week.



I sent her another email this morning...still nothing.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/11714270
> 
> 
> Well, there is one other cool little thing that we all could do in regards to our cable boxes & TVs -- the 8300HD has a power outlet in the back. The box has a setting (in the advanced settings) to set the A/C outlet so that it powers on only when the box is on. Then if you plug your TV into it, it prevents any power from going to the TV. This prevents the TV from sucking power even when it's off (which they all do, I believe). Then you use the 8300 power switch becomes your TV power switch as well. When you turn the cable box on or off, you TV will do the same on its own. (Well, at least mine does).
> 
> 
> And changing the power settings on your computer so that it goes to sleep after some period of time (30 minutes? 1 hour? 90 minutes?) could make a huge difference. The power settings can put the display, hard disk and main CPU to sleep after a specified amount of time (in fact, all 3 are individually configurable) when the computer is not in use. I find settings of 15 minutes for the display, 30 minutes for the hard disk, and 1 hour for the main CPU to be OK for me. And when you come back to the computer and start typing on the keyboard, it wakes back up again automatically.
> 
> 
> Scott



Excellent stuff, Scott...thanks for that. I just plugged the plasma into the 8300, and it's working exactly as advertised. I also plugged the cell charger thingie into one of those multiple outlet boxes, and will switch it on and off as needed. Good ideas!


----------



## blaupunk

has anyone gotten an external drive to work with the 8300HDC running navigator? if so, can you please post the specifics (e.g. make, model, etc.) and any problems you have (e.g. trick play problems)?


Thanks..


----------



## benrub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bahill* /forum/post/11725306
> 
> 
> Do us a favor to keep the pressure on and maybe we will get TBS-HD for the playoffs, per AndyHDTV:
> 
> 
> Email Melinda Witmer at TWC Corporate, the SENIOR VICE PRESIDENT & CHIEF PROGRAMMING OFFICER if you want more HD Channels!!!
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> Not that I'm holding my breath, but I did send her one late last week.



I sent [email protected] another email about adding TBS-HD.


I will be very annoyed if I have to watch the playoffs in crappy 4:3 standard def. Especially after watching it in HD for the past several years.


----------



## mabrym




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/11728775
> 
> 
> Excellent stuff, Scott...thanks for that. I just plugged the plasma into the 8300, and it's working exactly as advertised. I also plugged the cell charger thingie into one of those multiple outlet boxes, and will switch it on and off as needed. Good ideas!




Will it still power on with the remote? How much savings are we talking about, if you do that and set the computer to hybernate?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11722720
> 
> 
> Come on River keep the faith, we still have 6 full days.
> 
> I can see the press release already:
> 
> _TWC cares, millions of the American Pastime fans were saved today when TWC anounced that effective Oct 1st every Time Warner Cable system within the continental USA will be broadcasting TBSHD, TBSHD won the contract to broadcast the 1st and 2nd round of the MLB playoffs. TWC did not have TBSHD in major cities like Los Angeles, Chcago and NYC all of which will have a team playing for the World Series championship. NYC would have had the largest unhappy fan base because they have both of their teams heading to the playoffs. TWC subscirbers in NYC have been one of the most fortunate, the majority of both teams games were broadcast in High Definition this year.
> 
> TWC rep, "We just wanted to make sure we make our MLB fans happy by giving them the plyoffs in HD so we advanced out plans for TBDHD to accommodate these fans."_
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait for this letter, or News report. I still have my fingers crossed.



Oh nutty, that's a GREAT press release!


So great that it couldn't EVER happen in the TWC universe.


Unless Bruney & Ramirez continue to pitch... and the Jankees miss the playoffs entirely!


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mabrym* /forum/post/11731412
> 
> 
> Will it still power on with the remote? How much savings are we talking about, if you do that and set the computer to hybernate?



See what we started Scott! Saving NYC one person at a time. Now we have people interested in doing the right thing.

Mike, If you plug in the TV into the STB the same remote you were using before will start the TV.

The savings would be min if you only do minimal things. Turning off the strip like Mike stated before is a good start. I think hybernate still keeps the power on. It would need to be off to really be off.

There are many things in the house that still consume power when off. These are the items that kills our bills.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/11731474
> 
> 
> Oh nutty, that's a GREAT press release!
> 
> 
> So great that it couldn't EVER happen in the TWC universe.
> 
> 
> Unless Bruney & Ramirez continue to pitch... and the Jankees miss the playoffs entirely!



Thanks, don't you wish I worked for them!





















Well I guess the Jankees missing them would be a hard sell. The Muts might have the bigger uphill battle. Both seem to be having bullpen issues, but at least the Yankees have a the bullpen set for for the post season and won't include last night's comedians.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *benrub* /forum/post/11731380
> 
> 
> I sent [email protected] another email about adding TBS-HD.
> 
> 
> I will be very annoyed if I have to watch the playoffs in crappy 4:3 standard def. Especially after watching it in HD for the past several years.



Why the hell should she give a crap? Assuming that she’s a baseball fan, the last I read, she still doesn’t even own an HDTV. So 4X3 is the norm in her television viewing world. Pretty ironic that TW would have a person in that position with little interest in HD and no manners regarding her lack of response to emails.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/11732179
> 
> 
> Why the hell should she give a crap? Assuming that she's a baseball fan, the last I read, she still doesn't even own an HDTV. So 4X3 is the norm in her television viewing world. Pretty ironic that TW would have a person in that position with little interest in HD and no manners regarding her lack of response to emails.



That is true, i did read that she didn't have a 4x3 TV set. That is horrible, why wouldn't she make the upgrade? But then again with some of the complaints I read here, why would she hurry to get it?

















However, about her manners. Why would you say that? How do you know how the e-mails are worded? It could be rude and harrassing. Not professional and courteous.

Not only that, she is a SeniorVP. Why would you think she would respond to you everyone directly? She may have received and sent a few e-mails but that is after it goes through a extreme review process. She probably has a line of interns that are assigned to determine which are acceptable and not acceptable, then she decides which to answer.


Plus I still stand by what I said earlier that there is a junk file that you have to becareful not to be added to or your e-mail address is OUT.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11732487
> 
> 
> Why would you say that? How do you know how the e-mails are worded? It could be rude and harrassing. Not professional and courteous.
> 
> Not only that, she is a SeniorVP. Why would you think she would respond to you everyone directly? She may have received and sent a few e-mails but that is after it goes through a extreme review process. She probably has a line of interns that are assigned to determine which are acceptable and not acceptable, then she decides which to answer.
> 
> 
> Plus I still stand by what I said earlier that there is a junk file that you have to becareful not to be added to or your e-mail address is OUT.



I'm not talking about my own personal emails to her (that I made sure were professional and cordial). I'm referring to _any_ emails by the tons of posters on this thread and all of the other TW info threads that have emailed her. I'm sure that we'd have heard about a response.


This TBSHD situation is going to explode in a few days. I already posted that I'm confident (with absolutely no facts) that we will have it but boy oh boy, as we get closer










I know so many huge baseball fans that have been enjoying HD this season, some for the first time, that have no clue whatsoever the post season is going to be on TBS.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/11732653
> 
> 
> This TBSHD situation is going to explode in a few days. I already posted that I'm confident (with absolutely no facts) that we will have it but boy oh boy, as we get closer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know so many huge baseball fans that have been enjoying HD this season, some for the first time, that have no clue whatsoever the post season is going to be on TBS.



I am with you, I believe we will have a good awakening on Post Season morning-day. Surprise 708 isn't YESHD anymore!!!! It is Christmas in October! I think it is hard to be a baseball fan and not know that TBS is carrying the games. you might not know that they are carrying the 1st and 2nd rds, but to not know at all is tough to believe. ESPN is the only cable network that refused to air promo's other then that the ad's are everywhere.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/11732653
> 
> 
> I'm not talking about my own personal emails to her (that I made sure were professional and cordial). I'm referring to _any_ emails by the tons of posters on this thread and all of the other TW info threads that have emailed her. I'm sure that we'd have heard about a response.



You see, now that makes sense. Why wouldn't she send ANY responses back? Even at best someone somewhere would have gotten more responses then we have seen.

Half empty:Who is to say that this is really a e-mail account? Just a address for you guys to send letters to and the letters are all deleted, HA HA HA!!! TWC the evil genius.

Half full: Maybe she is on vacation right now and her e-mail box is full. Not all accounts send a claim that the other mail was undeliverable. the mail just get lost in the WWW.


----------



## bahill

I sent another, very cordial, email to Ms. Witmer today. Different email address, so if my old one was 'banned', maybe this one gets through


----------



## AndyHDTV

this is the guy that has the power to flip the switch in NYC!!!

try sending the same email to him.


Bob Watson


VP Programming & New Business Development


Time Warner Cable of NY & NJ


120 East 23rd Street


New York, NY 10010


212-598-7363 | Fax: 212-364-9810


Email: [email protected]


----------



## bahill

Ok, here's what I sent:


Dear Mr. Watson,


I am happy thus far with my newly acquired HD service from TWC (I was a DirecTV customer prior). However, I am deeply concerned with the lack of communication, and apparent lack of concern for your customers, in one of the largest markets in the world.


TBS-HD is now available for distribution, and the 1st rounds of the MLB Playoffs will be exclusively covered on TBS-HD, as I'm sure you are aware.


The Mets, Yankees, and Red Sox will all likely make the playoffs, and the NY/NJ market is flush with fans of all 3 teams (more of the first two, but still, all 3).


Will you please consider adding TBS-HD to the TWC NY/NJ lineup before Oct 1st, 2007?


I think it would really be a shame if this HUGE sports market is forced to watch TBS in SD after watching baseball all year in HD.


Thank you for your consideration,
_redacted_

Hudson Valley, NY


P.S. N.B. that DirecTV just announced the release of 21 new HD channels this very morning.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bahill* /forum/post/11734307
> 
> 
> Ok, here's what I sent:
> 
> 
> Dear Mr. Watson,
> 
> .










That’s good.


I had some correspondence with him about 4 years ago, never got anywhere, just a lot of fluff. I think I’m a “direct to spam” with him now. I would have to set up a new email account to write to that stiff.


From what I recall, the person who started this thread, anthonymoody, had a good rapport with BW but "am" hasn’t poster here in a long time.







Maybe he went satellite.



edit…


and as I remember, 'am' is a Yankees fan too… Hey T, you still peruse this thread? Can you tap your source and see if we are sitting pretty with the playoffs in HD?


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/11728775
> 
> 
> Excellent stuff, Scott...thanks for that. I just plugged the plasma into the 8300, and it's working exactly as advertised. I also plugged the cell charger thingie into one of those multiple outlet boxes, and will switch it on and off as needed. Good ideas!



Glad to be of service. I feel like every little bit counts.....


----------



## coreynyc

I took a different tactic today to put pressure on TWC to get TBS HD added immediately.


I e-mailed the TV Sports writers for all 3 NY newspapers today: Richard Sandomir (NY Times), Phil Mushnick (NY Post), and Bob Raissman (Daily News) and clued them in on the situation. I suggest you guys do the same and maybe they think there will be enough interest to do a story.


For Sandomir, click here: http://topics.nytimes.com/top/refere...inline=nyt-per 

and then click on the "Send an E-Mail to Richard Sandomir" link near the top of the page (beneath his name in large font) to send an e-mail.


Mushnick’s e-mail is [email protected] 


Raissman's e-mail is [email protected] 


I played up the angle that TBS & TWC are from the same corporation and no negotiations are necessary. I also said it seems silly to deny Mets and Yankees fans (plus the considerable number of Red Sox & Cubs who live in NYC) who are TWC customers something that we have come to expect (sports in HD); I suggest you all do the same.


----------



## bahill

Good idea! I just did the same.


----------



## LL3HD

*High-definition TBS feed should please Red Sox fans*

By Keith Reed, Globe Staff | September 26, 2007

*Comcast Corp*. is giving Red Sox fans a bonus next week, adding the TBS network to its high-definition lineup on Tuesday, a day before Major League Baseball's playoffs start.


TBS signed a seven-year deal with Major League Baseball last year, for a reported $110 million annually, to broadcast the first round of the playoffs and share the second round of the playoffs with the Fox network, which will continue to air the World Series.


TBS began offering a high-definition channel to cable systems in September. Comcast, the nation's largest cable system and the dominant system in Eastern Massachusetts, had not yet picked up the signal.


TBS HD will appear on channel 831 for Comcast subscribers. It is among several high-definition channels Comcast is adding this month. CNN HD will appear on Comcast channel 842 on Tuesday. Comcast also will add high-definition feeds for the USA Network and the History Channel before the end of the month, said the company's regional vice president, Paul D'Arcangelo.

DirecTV, a Comcast rival, has said that it will add 100 new HD channels by year-end. The move by the satellite TV provider is a challenge to cable companies, which can't offer as many high-definition channels because of limited bandwidth. Comcast offers 27 channels in high definition and more than 150 hours of high-definition programming through its On Demand service.

D'Arcangelo said the addition of more high-definition channels is not a response to Comcast's rival.


"I don't think it's playing into the mix at all," he said. "They have to leverage their opportunity. We focus on what we have to offer, which is a whole suite of high-definition options."


A *DirecTV* spokesman said TBS HD would be added to the satellite service's lineup on channel 247 this week. Subscribers who pay $9.99 per month for DirecTV's high-definition package, which is a cost added to their normal packages, will automatically get the channel.


Sports programming is one of the biggest reasons consumers buy HDTV sets. That spending has benefited cable and satellite services, which get more revenue from high-definition subscribers than from analog ones.


Access to HD programming on Comcast requires a digital set-top box at a monthly cost of $5. Of Comcast's 24.1 million subscribers at the end of the second quarter, 13.6 million subscribed to digital services, such as high-definition channels or digital video recorders.


Keith Reed can be reached at [email protected] .



http://www.boston.com/business/techn..._red_sox_fans/


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/11736420
> 
> 
> I took a different tactic today to put pressure on TWC to get TBS HD added immediately.
> 
> 
> I e-mailed the TV Sports writers for all 3 NY newspapers today: Richard Sandomir (NY Times), Phil Mushnick (NY Post), and Bob Raissman (Daily News) and clued them in on the situation. I suggest you guys do the same and maybe they think there will be enough interest to do a story.
> 
> 
> For Sandomir, click here: http://topics.nytimes.com/top/refere...inline=nyt-per
> 
> and then click on the "Send an E-Mail to Richard Sandomir" link near the top of the page (beneath his name in large font) to send an e-mail.
> 
> 
> Mushnick's e-mail is [email protected]
> 
> 
> Raissman's e-mail is [email protected]
> 
> 
> I played up the angle that TBS & TWC are from the same corporation and no negotiations are necessary. I also said it seems silly to deny Mets and Yankees fans (plus the considerable number of Red Sox & Cubs who live in NYC) who are TWC customers something that we have come to expect (sports in HD); I suggest you all do the same.




wow thanks for thoses links.

I sent one to all including [email protected] 

I hope everybody here has the chance to email these guys, so we can get some answers!


----------



## zEli173




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/11736420
> 
> 
> I took a different tactic today to put pressure on TWC to get TBS HD added immediately.
> 
> 
> I e-mailed the TV Sports writers for all 3 NY newspapers today: Richard Sandomir (NY Times), Phil Mushnick (NY Post), and Bob Raissman (Daily News) and clued them in on the situation. I suggest you guys do the same and maybe they think there will be enough interest to do a story.
> 
> 
> For Sandomir, click here: http://topics.nytimes.com/top/refere...inline=nyt-per
> 
> and then click on the "Send an E-Mail to Richard Sandomir" link near the top of the page (beneath his name in large font) to send an e-mail.
> 
> 
> Mushnick's e-mail is [email protected]
> 
> 
> Raissman's e-mail is [email protected]
> 
> 
> I played up the angle that TBS & TWC are from the same corporation and no negotiations are necessary. I also said it seems silly to deny Mets and Yankees fans (plus the considerable number of Red Sox & Cubs who live in NYC) who are TWC customers something that we have come to expect (sports in HD); I suggest you all do the same.



I was going to do the same thing earlier today but I got distracted before I could find the email address. Clearly I agree that this is a good tactic and a story that is of interest to the newspaper readership.


Thanks.


----------



## JBBO3314

Has anyone ever had a problem connecting a router or VOIP phone to TWC. This week I had serious issues with mine. I called time warner they said my router is causing this problem and that they offer wireless. Has anyone else had a problem like this before? They said my router can put a glitch in the modems system.


----------



## skanter1

I sent a cordial, articulate email to this guy last week. No response...





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/11734120
> 
> 
> this is the guy that has the power to flip the switch in NYC!!!
> 
> try sending the same email to him.
> 
> 
> Bob Watson
> 
> 
> VP Programming & New Business Development
> 
> 
> Time Warner Cable of NY & NJ
> 
> 
> 120 East 23rd Street
> 
> 
> New York, NY 10010
> 
> 
> 212-598-7363 | Fax: 212-364-9810
> 
> 
> Email: [email protected]


----------



## margoba

I have a friend with an SD TV, but he has an 8300HD box. He is, I think, having disk space capacity problems. He records mostly sports and an occasional movie. I guess the cable-only channels are digital, but what are the network channels (2,4,5,7,9,11) nowadays: digital or analog?


Also, anybody remember the standard estimates of capacity in hours for analog and digital SD.


Thanks,


-barry


----------



## twcinsider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *penone* /forum/post/2637226
> 
> 
> I'm one of those who is ready to move to RCN once they are done working in my area. TWC is just not cutting it for me. I think what will really push me over is if they ask for more $$$ for INHD.
> 
> 
> For RCN users: what stb do they provide?




rcn has less hd channels and their stb are huge


----------



## twcinsider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/11737397
> 
> 
> wow thanks for thoses links.
> 
> I sent one to all including [email protected]
> 
> I hope everybody here has the chance to email these guys, so we can get some answers!



did u forget ny1 is owned by twc. its like getting msg network to report on the isiah thomas trial.


----------



## twcinsider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/11736420
> 
> 
> I took a different tactic today to put pressure on TWC to get TBS HD added immediately.
> 
> 
> I e-mailed the TV Sports writers for all 3 NY newspapers today: Richard Sandomir (NY Times), Phil Mushnick (NY Post), and Bob Raissman (Daily News) and clued them in on the situation. I suggest you guys do the same and maybe they think there will be enough interest to do a story.
> 
> 
> For Sandomir, click here: http://topics.nytimes.com/top/refere...inline=nyt-per
> 
> and then click on the "Send an E-Mail to Richard Sandomir" link near the top of the page (beneath his name in large font) to send an e-mail.
> 
> 
> Mushnick's e-mail is [email protected]
> 
> 
> Raissman's e-mail is [email protected]
> 
> 
> I played up the angle that TBS & TWC are from the same corporation and no negotiations are necessary. I also said it seems silly to deny Mets and Yankees fans (plus the considerable number of Red Sox & Cubs who live in NYC) who are TWC customers something that we have come to expect (sports in HD); I suggest you all do the same.



just because twc and tbs are from same corp does not mean there are no negotiations. negotiations absolutely have to take place like with any other cable company. money DOES change hands because the cable division has a programming budget, tbs has to generate revenue thru license fees, etc etc. tbs may give twc a little better treatment than say some tiny cable company but programming to a corporate cousin does not come for free.


----------



## twcinsider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bahill* /forum/post/11733233
> 
> 
> I sent another, very cordial, email to Ms. Witmer today. Different email address, so if my old one was 'banned', maybe this one gets through



i don't know ms.witmer personally but note that if you don't get a personal response, it does not mean your email and/or letter does not get read and noted. if she sat there and responded to each one of you personally, how would she have time to go out and negotiate some carriage deals ;-)


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twcinsider* /forum/post/11742495
> 
> 
> if she sat there and responded to each one of you personally, how would she have time to go out and negotiate some carriage deals ;-)



How about responding to at least one?


----------



## twcinsider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/11717928
> 
> 
> You've got to be kidding me? Why on earth would they ADD more analog channels at this point in the game? I thought the whole goal was to eliminate all the analog channels and require everyone to get a digital box.



fbn will have a more broad appeal than cnbc but it is extremely important for the channel to be seen in areas that are analog / non upgraded plant such as commercial buildings, madison ave, etc. by mid october your net gain of bandwith is still +4. four analog premium drop, hsn analog drop, add fbn. TMC AND MAX have been dropped, showtime is next then finally hbo.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twcinsider* /forum/post/11742442
> 
> 
> did u forget ny1 is owned by twc. its like getting msg network to report on the isiah thomas trial.



I'd expect MSG to be totally skewed but you're implying that NY1 is just as pathetic in their reporting? Call me naïve but I doubt that... but if that's what you're saying


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/11732653
> 
> 
> I'm not talking about my own personal emails to her (that I made sure were professional and cordial). I'm referring to _any_ emails by the tons of posters on this thread and all of the other TW info threads that have emailed her. I'm sure that we'd have heard about a response.
> 
> 
> This TBSHD situation is going to explode in a few days. I already posted that I'm confident (with absolutely no facts) that we will have it but boy oh boy, as we get closer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know so many huge baseball fans that have been enjoying HD this season, some for the first time, that have no clue whatsoever the post season is going to be on TBS.



I have NO doubt your e-mails were anything less than completely professional. The issue IS very much what she does as a senior executive. She absolutely has the resources to make sure SOME response is made to the e-mails she gets directly. She clearly CHOOSES to NOT respond to any customer communication. It's not a matter of manners, but a business decision. AND that decision 100% reflects TWC's almost total disdain for it's customers. Companies that show such disdain for their customers only do so when they feel they have them locked in no matter what. AND that is why there are monopoly laws... unfortunately, it seems that they were really smart to figure out a way to completely avoid the consequences for acting like a that...


As for TBS HD, what we know is there is way more than enough bandwidth for the ENTIRE city to get it. We know they have said nothing about it, other than a vague "late October for New York." We also KNOW that they HAVE said "New York" and meant "not in NYC." And we also KNOW that late October and possibly second round games might be concluded.


If they planned to carry the HD channel in NYC, why have they not said so? While I LIKE your optimism, the reality does seem to point to 4:3 SD for the playoffs. And if by some miracle they DO give us HD, the very fact they won't tell us that very much means they are essentially spitting in out faces. Which is always the hallmark of arrogance. Which is why I'm so anxious for Verizon to get us all wired so that I can thumb my nose at that arrogance.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/11740860
> 
> 
> I have a friend with an SD TV, but he has an 8300HD box. He is, I think, having disk space capacity problems. He records mostly sports and an occasional movie. I guess the cable-only channels are digital, but what are the network channels (2,4,5,7,9,11) nowadays: digital or analog?
> 
> 
> Also, anybody remember the standard estimates of capacity in hours for analog and digital SD.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> -barry



For some time period, one HAD to produce a receipt for a HD display to get the 8300HD from TWC. Happened to both me and my sister. Have a pal who wanted to get the 8300HD because of the internal HD being twice as large (the claim is for 90 hours of SD on a 160G internal drive). He did NOT have to show any receipt (he had a phony one all made up and ready to go).


BTW, he finally succumbed to my subtle hints and got a HD display!


As we seem to see, it's not a very BAD idea to swap boxes, you'll be getting Nagivatored. Every night I say a prayer that my Passport box stays healthy...


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/11743169
> 
> 
> It's not a matter of manners, but a business decision. ...



Yep, I'll go with that...


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/11743169
> 
> 
> ....they are essentially spitting in out faces..



This about covers their business model.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/11743169
> 
> 
> I have NO doubt your e-mails were anything less than completely professional. The issue IS very much what she does as a senior executive. She absolutely has the resources to make sure SOME response is made to the e-mails she gets directly. She clearly CHOOSES to NOT respond to any customer communication. It's not a matter of manners, but a business decision. AND that decision 100% reflects TWC's almost total disdain for it's customers. Companies that show such disdain for their customers only do so when they feel they have them locked in no matter what. AND that is why there are monopoly laws... unfortunately, it seems that they were really smart to figure out a way to completely avoid the consequences for acting like a that...
> 
> 
> As for TBS HD, what we know is there is way more than enough bandwidth for the ENTIRE city to get it. We know they have said nothing about it, other than a vague "late October for New York." We also KNOW that they HAVE said "New York" and meant "not in NYC." And we also KNOW that late October and possibly second round games might be concluded.
> 
> 
> If they planned to carry the HD channel in NYC, why have they not said so? While I LIKE your optimism, the reality does seem to point to 4:3 SD for the playoffs. And if by some miracle they DO give us HD, the very fact they won't tell us that very much means they are essentially spitting in out faces. Which is always the hallmark of arrogance. Which is why I'm so anxious for Verizon to get us all wired so that I can thumb my nose at that arrogance.



Wow, River!!! You need a HUG!




























Do you feel better now, LOL!!


----------



## joMu

I'm stating to lose my patience with TWC in NYC. I was already getting worked up about the







lack 1st round baseball in HD







but then that became a moot point when I lost all my service (cable/internet/phone) for the 3rd or 4th time this year.


I've been with TWC in Brooklyn since 1999 and everything ran fine until about two years ago when the the neighbors downstairs switched from satellite to TWC. It started simply enough with problems due to perhaps a lack of bandwidth being pushed into to the building but has since become a grand comedy of errors. It goes something like this: downstairs neighbors lose cable, call TWC. TW tech "fixes" the problem. I come home to find my service is down. I call TWC to fix my problem and then the neighbors lose their service. It has gone back and forth like this for about a year now. I try to explain this to the phone jockeys and the often sub-contracted techs (although I explicitly demanded they send an actual TWC tech each time). Anyone have any problem like this?


----------



## mabrym

According to metsblog, usually a reliable source of information - "As of now, Verizon FIOS and DISH are the only local providors who will not carry TBS HD in time for the post-season."


But no specific mention of TW in the post, which was about Cablevision announcing they will carry it. But it looks like pressure on TW will build in the coming days. I think we'll get it.


----------



## coreynyc

According to Neil Best from Newsday, we ARE getting TBS-HD. Honestly, I think he is confused by their previous statement that they are going to those six markets (someone posted a link here to tvpredictions.com a few weeks ago).


He just posted to his blog "Breaking News" that Cablevision is adding it and he mentioned that they “join DirecTV & Time Warner”

http://weblogs.newsday.com/sports/wa...sion_to_a.html


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/11744613
> 
> 
> According to Neil Best from Newsday, we ARE getting TBS-HD. Honestly, I think he is confused by their previous statement that they are going to those six markets (someone posted a link here to tvpredictions.com a few weeks ago).
> 
> 
> He just posted to his blog "Breaking News" that Cablevision is adding it and he mentioned that they join DirecTV & Time Warner
> 
> http://weblogs.newsday.com/sports/wa...sion_to_a.html










nice find.


----------



## zEli173

Amen Riverside_Guy.


----------



## coreynyc

MetsBlog got his (I believe to be wrong) info from the Neil Best Newsday blog which I posted right after you.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mabrym* /forum/post/11744599
> 
> 
> According to metsblog, usually a reliable source of information - "As of now, Verizon FIOS and DISH are the only local providors who will not carry TBS HD in time for the post-season."
> 
> 
> But no specific mention of TW in the post, which was about Cablevision announcing they will carry it. But it looks like pressure on TW will build in the coming days. I think we'll get it.


----------



## Berk32

Cablevision adding TBS-HD 'between monday and wednesday' may not be good enough (for mets fans)


Looks like there might be a whole bunch of potential NL tiebreaker games that would start on Monday (and possibly beyond) - and TBS would show them all


We need TBS-HD BY Monday!


----------



## HDTV Dude

I just checked my box and found that TWC in Manhattan has finally dropped the analog feeds to TMC and Cinemax (66 & 69) and the message calls for the same to done to Showtime and HBO (79 & 80). I hope this will provide them the needed bandwidth to lauch TBS-HD and whatever other HD channels that might come our way.


----------



## mabrym




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/11745354
> 
> 
> Cablevision adding TBS-HD 'between monday and wednesday' may not be good enough (for mets fans)
> 
> 
> Looks like there might be a whole bunch of potential NL tiebreaker games that would start on Monday (and possibly beyond) - and TBS would show them all
> 
> 
> We need TBS-HD BY Monday!




The Mets are NOT playing any tiebreakers. We ARE winning this division.


Damn it!


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/11745354
> 
> 
> Cablevision adding TBS-HD 'between monday and wednesday' may not be good enough (for mets fans)
> 
> 
> Looks like there might be a whole bunch of potential NL tiebreaker games that would start on Monday (and possibly beyond) - and TBS would show them all
> 
> 
> We need TBS-HD BY Monday!



A regular season play-off game is still considered regular season so Met fans be happy. It will be shpown on either EESPN or the SNY. But you guys should be looking toward the real playoffs. The True MLB season They will make it!!


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11745904
> 
> 
> A regular season play-off game is still considered regular season so Met fans be happy. It will be shpown on either EESPN or the SNY. But you guys should be looking toward the real playoffs. The True MLB season They will make it!!



No... TBS has the rights

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Major_L...aseball_on_TBS 


"TBS will also air any tie-breaker games for divisional or wild card championships. Should multiple tie-breaking games be played, or if multiple Division Series game are scheduled at the same time, those additional games would air on TBS’ sister station, TNT."


So pray there are a bunch of tiebreaker games.... and the Mets end up on TNT


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/11745963
> 
> 
> No... TBS has the rights
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Major_L...aseball_on_TBS
> 
> 
> "TBS will also air any tie-breaker games for divisional or wild card championships. Should multiple tie-breaking games be played, or if multiple Division Series game are scheduled at the same time, those additional games would air on TBS’ sister station, TNT."
> 
> 
> So pray there are a bunch of tiebreaker games.... and the Mets end up on TNT



Come on Berk, you usually lead with that. No fair having the inside information! I was just going by years past were they still considered the one game playoff a reg season game. That really does suck!!! But I am one on the positive side of us getting the channel.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11746291
> 
> 
> Come on Berk, you usually lead with that. No fair having the inside information! I was just going by years past were they still considered the one game playoff a reg season game. That really does suck!!! But I am one on the positive side of us getting the channel.



Sorry - I figured it was more "known".... considering TBS already had the rights LAST SEASON for a possible tiebreaker (which fortunately didn't happen) - it was discussed during the final week of the season that there would be no HD anywhere at the time for that possible games.


Did MSG/FSNY do the Mets tiebreaker game from 1999? I know it was on ESPN.


----------



## Meteor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV Dude* /forum/post/11745441
> 
> 
> I just checked my box and found that TWC in Manhattan has finally dropped the analog feeds to TMC and Cinemax (66 & 69) and the message calls for the same to done to Showtime and HBO (79 & 80). I hope this will provide them the needed bandwidth to lauch TBS-HD and whatever other HD channels that might come our way.



They haven't dropped the analog channels yet, they just replaced them with the announcement, confirmed by tuning a cable ready TV set on channels 28(HBO), 29(MAX), 39(SHO), 49(TMC).

IMHO these analog frequencies won't get replaced with digital anytime soon, first they would keep their messages for a while and eventually they'll shuffled the channels to keep all digital bunched together.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/11746769
> 
> 
> Sorry - I figured it was more "known".... considering TBS already had the rights LAST SEASON for a possible tiebreaker (which fortunately didn't happen) - it was discussed during the final week of the season that there would be no HD anywhere at the time for that possible games.
> 
> 
> Did MSG/FSNY do the Mets tiebreaker game from 1999? I know it was on ESPN.



You are forgiven, mne and you are still cool!!









That is a long long long time ago, me and my old brain.







But If I do recall the game was similcast on FSNY. I could be wrong but I think I remember something like that


----------



## coreynyc

Neil Best says: "TW people: I am awaiting official confirmation but the bottom line is I don't think you will have to worry about it."

http://weblogs.newsday.com/sports/wa....html#comments


----------



## heinriph




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joMu* /forum/post/11744311
> 
> 
> I'm stating to lose my patience with TWC in NYC. I was already getting worked up about the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lack 1st round baseball in HD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but then that became a moot point when I lost all my service (cable/internet/phone) for the 3rd or 4th time this year.
> 
> 
> I've been with TWC in Brooklyn since 1999 and everything ran fine until about two years ago when the the neighbors downstairs switched from satellite to TWC. It started simply enough with problems due to perhaps a lack of bandwidth being pushed into to the building but has since become a grand comedy of errors. It goes something like this: downstairs neighbors lose cable, call TWC. TW tech "fixes" the problem. I come home to find my service is down. I call TWC to fix my problem and then the neighbors lose their service. It has gone back and forth like this for about a year now. I try to explain this to the phone jockeys and the often sub-contracted techs (although I explicitly demanded they send an actual TWC tech each time). Anyone have any problem like this?



I'm in a new condo development in Brooklyn, and our building was pre-wired for cable and a joint dish. Unfortunately, all runs end up in an unmarked ball of spaghetti in the basement - nothing is labeled, and there seems to be an endless succession of splitters...


As a result, every time the TWC or DirecTV techs show up to install or fix someone's cable or dish, someone else inevitably loses everthing as a result. The MO seems to be to randomly connect and disconnect wires until the specific customer's service works, and then run for the hills.


Pretty funny stuff... (until it happens to you)


----------



## JBBO3314




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/11747272
> 
> 
> Neil Best says: "TW people: I am awaiting official confirmation but the bottom line is I don't think you will have to worry about it."
> 
> http://weblogs.newsday.com/sports/wa....html#comments



If this is true it's brilliant. I just can't get why they would put it on 739 instead of 708. How long are they gonna keep YES on 2 channels?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBBO3314* /forum/post/11747572
> 
> 
> If this is true it's brilliant. I just can't get why they would put it on 739 instead of 708. How long are they gonna keep YES on 2 channels?



Cablevision = 739


and it doesn't really matter how long YES and SNY stay on 2 channels... since they aren't taking up double the space... (each is just 1 signal assigned to 2 channels)


----------



## joMu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heinriph* /forum/post/11747436
> 
> 
> I'm in a new condo development in Brooklyn, and our building was pre-wired for cable and a joint dish. Unfortunately, all runs end up in an unmarked ball of spaghetti in the basement - nothing is labeled, and there seems to be an endless succession of splitters...
> 
> 
> As a result, every time the TWC or DirecTV techs show up to install or fix someone's cable or dish, someone else inevitably loses everthing as a result. The MO seems to be to randomly connect and disconnect wires until the specific customer's service works, and then run for the hills.
> 
> 
> Pretty funny stuff... (until it happens to you)



Glad to know I'm not alone. I was so intent on watching Earl and CSI last night I climbed up onto my roof and ran a coax from an ancient antenna to the tv. I had to adjust the antenna (it had been facing the WTC) towards the Empire State Building and watch my shows in SD. So it goes.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/11747272
> 
> 
> Neil Best says: "TW people: I am awaiting official confirmation but the bottom line is I don't think you will have to worry about it."
> 
> http://weblogs.newsday.com/sports/wa....html#comments



A lot of people are claiming it but no one has given us proof from TWC NYC. Stating something similar to my mock letter a few pages ago. If they give it to us at this point it would be a huge publicity ploy. I am one of the positive ones here that believe with blind faith and will probably be ridiculed if we don't get it.


----------



## coneyparleg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11753396
> 
> 
> A lot of people are claiming it but no one has given us proof from TWC NYC. Stating something similar to my mock letter a few pages ago. If they give it to us at this point it would be a huge publicity ploy. I am one of the positive ones here that believe with blind faith and will probably be ridiculed if we don't get it.



"Turns out TW deal not officially done. But I'm still betting it will be . . . very soon.


Chillax, everyone"


DOH!

http://weblogs.newsday.com/sports/wa....html#comments


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11743641
> 
> 
> Wow, River!!! You need a HUG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you feel better now, LOL!!



Indeed, I DO find some of my posts being quite cathartic for me.


Still, a fist bump would be more in line... unless you look like Angelina AND are a real girl!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joMu* /forum/post/11744311
> 
> 
> I'm stating to lose my patience with TWC in NYC. I was already getting worked up about the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lack 1st round baseball in HD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but then that became a moot point when I lost all my service (cable/internet/phone) for the 3rd or 4th time this year.
> 
> 
> I've been with TWC in Brooklyn since 1999 and everything ran fine until about two years ago when the the neighbors downstairs switched from satellite to TWC. It started simply enough with problems due to perhaps a lack of bandwidth being pushed into to the building but has since become a grand comedy of errors. It goes something like this: downstairs neighbors lose cable, call TWC. TW tech "fixes" the problem. I come home to find my service is down. I call TWC to fix my problem and then the neighbors lose their service. It has gone back and forth like this for about a year now. I try to explain this to the phone jockeys and the often sub-contracted techs (although I explicitly demanded they send an actual TWC tech each time). Anyone have any problem like this?



Oh I know the feeling... which is why I wouldn't and advise all to NOT get their phone service. The last everything down for 5-6 days" was because they came to turn off service for my neighbors who were moving away and blindly cut my line! Of course, it HAD to be 5-6 days before they would come out. I can NOT recall service from Verizon ever being out (30+ years worth) so I asked friends. One guy remembers one time losing service... he called late afternoon and by non the next day was back up and running.


Suggestion; I think this is the local installers screwing up. From my experiences in the past few years, there is a defined line between the installers and "engineering." Engineering seems to handle everything for wiring from the tap to your apartment. BUT NOT the tap itself. These are the guys you do NOT have to take a day off to wait for, they go about their work without you at all. Generally speaking I have had decent results from this group... one of the very few things I'm not angry at them about!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Meteor* /forum/post/11746842
> 
> 
> They haven't dropped the analog channels yet, they just replaced them with the announcement, confirmed by tuning a cable ready TV set on channels 28(HBO), 29(MAX), 39(SHO), 49(TMC).
> 
> IMHO these analog frequencies won't get replaced with digital anytime soon, first they would keep their messages for a while and eventually they'll shuffled the channels to keep all digital bunched together.



Hmm, a while back I asked the question about how to tell that any particular former analog was NOT being broadcast and was told to tune to the channel number (using the raw cable sans STB) and if I got snow, it was still running, but if I got solid back, no longer was that analog clogging bandwidth. I tested all 4 and got 4 totally blank screens, so I figured the analogs were gone.


Just tried it again, same thing, there is NO SIGNAL on any of those 4 channels.


Maybe it's a head end thing, I'm Man North.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11753396
> 
> 
> A lot of people are claiming it but no one has given us proof from TWC NYC. Stating something similar to my mock letter a few pages ago. If they give it to us at this point it would be a huge publicity ploy. I am one of the positive ones here that believe with blind faith and will probably be ridiculed if we don't get it.



Here's some super secret inside information: TWC NYC has quietly bought the Mets. They figure that if the team does NOT make the playoffs, not that many NYCers will care about HD playoffs as most are Mets fans. So essentially they are sticking it to Yankee fans... it's quite fashionable these days to be Yankee haters, don't you know?


BTW, Ms. Witmers trash not only yielded this information, but there was a receipt for a brand new 4:3 CRT television!


So much for your blind faith ! Ah, just synced my Pod and I have some Blind Faith coming up after I finish a SRV album...


----------



## bahill

Got a response from NYP:



RE: TBS-HD on TWC NY/NJ


Phil.Mushnick

to:

Redacted

09/28/2007 11:30 AM


..... - It's just another post-wild card postseason that MLB and its partner networks are making up as they go along. I'm writing about it for Sunday, not that I can do anything about it. Thanks - mushnick


----------



## TheDov

A few questions: I'm considering bumping my HD STB to a DVR unit. What models is TWC giving out these days? Am I able to move content somehow to my computer (a Mac, if it makes a difference)? Also, does it use HDMI, or DVI - I got a DVI->HDMI cable and optical audio for my current STB, so it would suck to have to tuck those away in a drawer, probably never to be used again.


Also, I'm not very familiar with the TiVo product - if I were to get a TiVo, does it work with TimeWarner service? Do I then also have to pay monthly to TiVo? Would that, in the end, however, let me move content to my computer (again, a Mac)?


I'm new to DVRs, so any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## benrub

I sent emails to 1010 WINS and Michael Kay about the TBS-HD situation.


No idea if my emails will be read or if it will help at all.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/11754839
> 
> 
> Indeed, I DO find some of my posts being quite cathartic for me.
> 
> 
> Still, a fist bump would be more in line... unless you look like Angelina AND are a real girl!



True that son!!!







(Slang for you are so right!)







ok, a fist bump it just fine with me, the hugs only come if you had really, really, really loss it







. Other then that mr an you are all fist bumps.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/11755247
> 
> 
> Here's some super secret inside information: TWC NYC has quietly bought the Mets. They figure that if the team does NOT make the playoffs, not that many NYCers will care about HD playoffs as most are Mets fans. So essentially they are sticking it to Yankee fans... it's quite fashionable these days to be Yankee haters, don't you know?
> 
> 
> BTW, Ms. Witmers trash not only yielded this information, but there was a receipt for a brand new 4:3 CRT television!
> 
> 
> So much for your blind faith ! Ah, just synced my Pod and I have some Blind Faith coming up after I finish a SRV album...



Do you think TWC is paying the relief corps to colapse and not make the playoffs? What a conspiracy!!!!

I wonder which brand she favors?

Hey, I have to believe in something, Ha ha!


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheDov* /forum/post/11755760
> 
> 
> A few questions: I'm considering bumping my HD STB to a DVR unit. What models is TWC giving out these days? Am I able to move content somehow to my computer (a Mac, if it makes a difference)? Also, does it use HDMI, or DVI - I got a DVI->HDMI cable and optical audio for my current STB, so it would suck to have to tuck those away in a drawer, probably never to be used again.
> 
> 
> Also, I'm not very familiar with the TiVo product - if I were to get a TiVo, does it work with TimeWarner service? Do I then also have to pay monthly to TiVo? Would that, in the end, however, let me move content to my computer (again, a Mac)?
> 
> 
> I'm new to DVRs, so any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!



If you aren't in a rush I would wait to change to DVR service. TWC is using the SA8300 DVR, the problem that has been well documented in this thread is the operating system "Navigator". It has a few bugs to say it nicely. TWC will be switching the complete system to Navigator, but as of right now it seems like they are send out Beta versions not something that is well tested and user friendly. There is another STBDVR coming out soon. I think it is by Samsung(someone here will correct me if I am wrong)that TWC will be using also. If you really want the DVR my advice is to direct to a payment center because the TWC store and the technicians are giving the STB w/ navigator. The service centers still have given some people the old boxes.


You will need HDMI-HDMI for the SA8300 so you can either buy the adaptor(which I don't trust or shop around for a cable now.


Check about 10 pages back we had a long discussion when the TIVO product was brought up. It can be used but from the math we did there really wasn't any savings with a BYOB service.


----------



## zEli173

Here it is, the officially word, just received via email.


------------


I am happy to inform you that TBS-HD will be available on the Time Warner New York City and New Jeresey cable systems as of Monday, October 1, 2007. Below is the TBS-HDchannel location for each system:


Manhattan, Brookly and Queens - Channel 708

New Jersey - Channel 774

Mount Vernon - Channel 775

Hudson Valley - Channel 726


Please feel free to share this information with your neighbors and friends. Thank you for your interest in our programming and for being a Time Warner Cable customer.


Sincerely,


Robert Watson

VP of Programming and New Business Development


----------



## joMu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/11754934
> 
> 
> Oh I know the feeling... which is why I wouldn't and advise all to NOT get their phone service. The last everything down for 5-6 days" was because they came to turn off service for my neighbors who were moving away and blindly cut my line! Of course, it HAD to be 5-6 days before they would come out. I can NOT recall service from Verizon ever being out (30+ years worth) so I asked friends. One guy remembers one time losing service... he called late afternoon and by non the next day was back up and running.
> 
> 
> Suggestion; I think this is the local installers screwing up. From my experiences in the past few years, there is a defined line between the installers and "engineering." Engineering seems to handle everything for wiring from the tap to your apartment. BUT NOT the tap itself. These are the guys you do NOT have to take a day off to wait for, they go about their work without you at all. Generally speaking I have had decent results from this group... one of the very few things I'm not angry at them about!



When I called them Tuesday night I asked them to send me an engineer or at least not a contractor- someone willing to climb a pole if necessary and not afraid to take the time to rewire something. Alas, CSR said they had no control over that which I believe is b.s. The last guy they sent out


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zEli173* /forum/post/11757474
> 
> 
> Here it is, the officially word, just received via email.
> 
> 
> ------------
> 
> 
> I am happy to inform you that TBS-HD will be available on the Time Warner New York City and New Jeresey cable systems as of Monday, October 1, 2007. Below is the TBS-HDchannel location for each system:
> 
> 
> Manhattan, Brookly and Queens - Channel 708
> 
> New Jersey - Channel 774
> 
> Mount Vernon - Channel 775
> 
> Hudson Valley - Channel 726
> 
> 
> Please feel free to share this information with your neighbors and friends. Thank you for your interest in our programming and for being a Time Warner Cable customer.
> 
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> 
> Robert Watson
> 
> VP of Programming and New Business Development



Don't you be lyng to me!!!!! Did I have the belief in them at the right time. Your next question should be, where is the anouncement? Why make people suffer untill 3 days before the playoffs start? I still think this is a just another move in the FIOSTV vs TWC chess match, it is a pre-planned addition. They will look good to the many basic DTV subscribers that aren't connected to AVS or other forums like this. Which is probably a much better percentage then us HDTV subscribers.


Broadway for you if this is true then my next fight is to get you VsHD.


----------



## coneyparleg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zEli173* /forum/post/11757474
> 
> 
> Here it is, the officially word, just received via email.
> 
> 
> ------------
> 
> 
> I am happy to inform you that TBS-HD will be available on the Time Warner New York City and New Jeresey cable systems as of Monday, October 1, 2007. Below is the TBS-HDchannel location for each system:
> 
> 
> Manhattan, Brookly and Queens - Channel 708
> 
> New Jersey - Channel 774
> 
> Mount Vernon - Channel 775
> 
> Hudson Valley - Channel 726
> 
> 
> Please feel free to share this information with your neighbors and friends. Thank you for your interest in our programming and for being a Time Warner Cable customer.
> 
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> 
> Robert Watson
> 
> VP of Programming and New Business Development



I'd like to thinkthe emails to the press helped get this done

maybe this strategy can be applied for some of the other channels


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zEli173* /forum/post/11757474
> 
> 
> Here it is, the officially word, just received via email.
> 
> 
> ------------
> 
> 
> I am happy to inform you that TBS-HD will be available on the Time Warner New York City and New Jeresey cable systems as of Monday, October 1, 2007. Below is the TBS-HDchannel location for each system:
> 
> 
> Manhattan, Brookly and Queens - Channel 708
> 
> New Jersey - Channel 774
> 
> Mount Vernon - Channel 775
> 
> Hudson Valley - Channel 726
> 
> 
> Please feel free to share this information with your neighbors and friends. Thank you for your interest in our programming and for being a Time Warner Cable customer.
> 
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> 
> Robert Watson
> 
> VP of Programming and New Business Development



WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


although there are too many typos... in that....


you better not be f*cking with us


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/11757672
> 
> 
> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> 
> although there are too many typos... in that....
> 
> 
> you better not be f*cking with us



NNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOIIIII

That actually is true. TOO mani errors!!!!!!! see you have me making mistakes. At a min spell check would have caught brookly.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11757862
> 
> 
> NNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOIIIII
> 
> That actually is true. TOO mani errors!!!!!!! see you have me making mistakes. At a min spell check would have caught brookly.



and 'Jeresey'


----------



## Berk32

 http://weblogs.newsday.com/sports/wa...rner_on_b.html 



i hope he's not relying solely on the info we're getting here...


----------



## Berk32

ok - we're good

















http://www.timewarnercable.com/Inves...10&MarketID=50 



> Quote:
> TIME WARNER CABLE TO LAUNCH FREE PREVIEW OF TBS HD MONDAY, OCTOBER 1, IN TIME FOR MLB PLAYOFFS
> 
> 
> New York, NY – September 28, 2007 – Time Warner Cable (TWC) today announced that it had reached an agreement to add TBS HD to its high-definition line-up on Monday, October 1st, before the start of the Major League Baseball Divisional Playoffs, which will be carried by TBS.
> 
> 
> TBS HD will be offered to digital customers, at no additional charge, as a free preview for the month of October. It is expected that TBS HD will officially launch on November 1st to Time Warner Cable of New York and New Jersey digital customers, at no additional charge, on Channel 708 in Manhattan, Queens, Staten Island and Brooklyn, on Channel 775 in Mt. Vernon, on Channel 726 in Hudson Valley and on Channel 774 in New Jersey.
> 
> 
> “We know that watching the playoffs in high definition is really important to our customers, and we’re pleased that we were able to reach an agreement to launch before the first game,” said Barbara Kelly, Senior Vice President and General Manager, Time Warner Cable of New York and New Jersey. “Time Warner Cable’s high-definition lineup continues to grow at a rapid pace. With the launch of TBS HD, customers will have access to over 20 channels of high-definition sports and entertainment.”
> 
> 
> Beginning October 3rd, TBS HD will carry all Division Series games and the National League Championship Series (NLCS). All MLB Postseason games will be shot in HD. A full schedule of the games is available at www.tbs.com/sports/mlb .


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/11758159
> 
> 
> ok - we're good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/Inves...10&MarketID=50










Cool, I think the email onslaught was a good thing. The post with the press links was great.







Even though many of us knew that we had to be getting it, this information is a relief. And by the way, there have been BW emails posted here before and this last one looks authentic







mistakes and all.


----------



## seamus21514

Let's all pester him for CNN HD now.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seamus21514* /forum/post/11758456
> 
> 
> Let's all pester him for CNN HD now.



first we need Vs/Golf-HD.......


----------



## seamus21514

But the thing is, they could get CNN HD just as easily as they got TBS HD. I'd rather save the stuff that's harder to get for later. Sure, they have rights for Vs/Golf HD, but I think CNN HD would fit better seeing as they're owned by the same company.


----------



## Berk32

Vs/Golf-HD has exclusive NHL games....


Rangers-Islanders on 10/10 will ONLY be seen on Versus..... (no MSGHD or FSNYHD...)


i think there are about 10 Rangers games this season on Versus.....


TWC already blew it with the playoffs a few months ago.....


----------



## skanter1

I got it too:


Dear Mr. Kanter:


I am happy to inform you that TBS-HD will be available on the Time Warner New York City and New Jersey cable systems as of Monday, October 1, 2007. Below is the TBS-HD channel location for each system where carried.


Manhattan, Brooklyn and Queens - Channel 708

New Jersey - Channel 774

Mount Vernon - Channel 775

Hudson Valley - Channel 726


Please feel free to share this information with you neighbor and friends. Thank you for being a Time Warner Cable Customer.


Sincerely,


Robert Watson

VP of Programing and New Business Development


----------



## HDTV Dude

I don't know why but I was kinda hoping to hear more HD channels were being added than just TBS-HD, which we all pretty much expected in time for the MLB playoffs. I hope this isn't the only bone they're throwing us until next year when SDV finally goes into effect.


----------



## zEli173

Wow, lot of cynics in these parts.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11757607
> 
> 
> Broadway for you if this is true then my next fight is to get you VsHD.



It looks like I'm gonna need all the help I can get! My 5th email went unanswered today.










Maybe I need to send them to Bob as well as Ms. SDTV.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/11758573
> 
> 
> first we need Vs/Golf-HD.......



Yes, we do. It's so frustrating to be forced to watch the NHL in SD, when TWC could provide it to us at no cost. I know that NHL fans are not the largest group out there, but considering I've been paying $100+/month for as long as I can remember and watching a fraction of those channels, it's about time they threw ME and my NHL friends a bone.


----------



## scott_bernstein

Of course, once the playoffs are over, this is going to be a HUGE waste of bandwidth for us when we could have a *good* HD channel in that slot.


Seriously, what else worthwhile is going to be in HD on TBS-HD after the playoffs are over? And doesn't it seem that it will all be in stretch-o-vision like TNT-HD?


Things that I'd MUCH rather have seen worked out here:

TMC-HD

MHD (MTV-HD)

HD On Demand

CNN-HD

National Geographic HD

Weather Channel-HD

Food HD


And my guess is that they will multiplex it onto a QAM frequency with other HD channels, thereby reducing the quality of the other channels.


----------



## Berk32

Supposedly more are coming on 10/15 - but they 'rushed' on TBS-HD because of the playoffs


----------



## AndyHDTV

Here is mine:


"Thank you for inquiring about TBS HD. We will be adding TBS HD in New York City on Channel 708 as of Monday, October 1st, in time for customers to view the MBL Playoffs.


We know that watching the playoffs in high definition is really important to our customers, and we're pleased that we were able to reach an agreement to launch before the first game."


Sincerely,

S.G.


----------



## benrub

Whew! What a relief!!!!! Let's go Yankees!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11756055
> 
> 
> If you aren't in a rush I would wait to change to DVR service. TWC is using the SA8300 DVR, the problem that has been well documented in this thread is the operating system "Navigator". It has a few bugs to say it nicely. TWC will be switching the complete system to Navigator, but as of right now it seems like they are send out Beta versions not something that is well tested and user friendly. There is another STBDVR coming out soon. I think it is by Samsung(someone here will correct me if I am wrong)that TWC will be using also. If you really want the DVR my advice is to direct to a payment center because the TWC store and the technicians are giving the STB w/ navigator. The service centers still have given some people the old boxes.
> 
> 
> You will need HDMI-HDMI for the SA8300 so you can either buy the adaptor(which I don't trust or shop around for a cable now.
> 
> 
> Check about 10 pages back we had a long discussion when the TIVO product was brought up. It can be used but from the math we did there really wasn't any savings with a BYOB service.



Another fly in the ointment is that I've read that they may also be handing out Samsung DVR STBs...


The rubber will REALLY hit the road when they force Nagivator on the older (8300HD) DVR boxes!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/11758573
> 
> 
> first we need Vs/Golf-HD.......



Uh, *FIRST* we need to get what SI has (the missing 6) that we don't!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *benrub* /forum/post/11761599
> 
> 
> Whew! What a relief!!!!! Let's go Yankees!



As a die hard Yankee fan for all my life, in the next few days I'm trying to cheer on my homies out in Queens; while it may be for naught, Willie and the fans deserve far better!


----------



## TheDov




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11756055
> 
> 
> If you aren't in a rush I would wait to change to DVR service. TWC is using the SA8300 DVR, the problem that has been well documented in this thread is the operating system "Navigator". It has a few bugs to say it nicely. TWC will be switching the complete system to Navigator, but as of right now it seems like they are send out Beta versions not something that is well tested and user friendly. There is another STBDVR coming out soon. I think it is by Samsung(someone here will correct me if I am wrong)that TWC will be using also. If you really want the DVR my advice is to direct to a payment center because the TWC store and the technicians are giving the STB w/ navigator. The service centers still have given some people the old boxes.
> 
> 
> You will need HDMI-HDMI for the SA8300 so you can either buy the adaptor(which I don't trust or shop around for a cable now.
> 
> 
> Check about 10 pages back we had a long discussion when the TIVO product was brought up. It can be used but from the math we did there really wasn't any savings with a BYOB service.



Thanks, nuttyinnyc, that's good to know. Unfortunately, I'm moving in a couple months, so I wanted to try it beforehand so I'll have a natural point at which to decide whether or not to keep it. To make sure I'm clear, what box should I ask for?


Also, I read back on the TiVo discussion and that was very helpful, as well. So am I correct that if I want my shows transferred to my computer, I have to go with a TiVo (all other issues aside)?


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/11762735
> 
> 
> Uh, *FIRST* we need to get what SI has (the missing 6) that we don't!



I know I'm probably in the minority, but I'd rather have Golf/Vs over most of the channels SI has that we don't. From what I hear, MHD is garbage, as are some of the others. I'd rather be able to watch my Rangers in HD 10 extra times this season (as well as the early rounds in the playoffs) than watch the same 10 music videos repeat endlessly. TWC has the rights to broadcast the channel for no additional cost, and they have the room. The MLB fans are up in arms about TBS, and they aren't the ones who have already missed their teams play in HD. So no, we need Golf/Vs first.


----------



## seamus21514

Most of the SI 6 is garbage.


I'd rather have one of these over Golf/Vs anyday:

Discovery HD

CNN HD

Weather Channel HD

Smithsonian HD

History HD


----------



## bahill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *benrub* /forum/post/11761599
> 
> 
> Whew! What a relief!!!!! Let's go Yankees!



I agree! Great news, and maybe our little email campaign helped...or, maybe they were just keeping it close to their vest to come out like heroes. Either way, good news.


Oh, but you did get one thing wrong..... Go RED SOX!


----------



## JBBO3314

Yes finally TWC comes through in the clutch. This a a step but we deserve much more then we get.


----------



## AndyHDTV

All NHL Games on Versus-HD will be in HD unlike last year.

Would be a great addition for Ranger Islander & Devil fans.


And FSNY-HD would be good too, as it has around 70 HD games from both the Islanders & Devils.

http://www.versus.com/nw/article/vie...c_article2.tpl


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBBO3314* /forum/post/11765331
> 
> 
> Yes finally TWC comes through in the clutch. This a a step but we deserve much more then we get.



Amen. Let's give TWC some credit for this!


----------



## UnnDunn

Did Discovery HD Theater drop the "Discovery" from its name, or am I just seeing things?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/11765885
> 
> 
> Did Discovery HD Theater drop the "Discovery" from its name, or am I just seeing things?



yup

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=908088


----------



## JBBO3314

Does TBS do super stretch like TNT or does it do sidebars?


----------



## coneyparleg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/11758159
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/Inves...10&MarketID=50



"Time Warner Cable's high-definition lineup continues to grow at a rapid pace"


----------



## Berk32

Just a weird.... funny sidenote...


I've been away from my apartment for a few days - so I don't know when this happend - but WWOR-HD has been without an ID logo on our systems for quite some time - but a logo just showed up.... and its the 'UPN' logo! (LOL)


----------



## AndyHDTV

"NHL Network SD will be added to Sports Tier as well"


----------



## HDTV Freak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11756055
> 
> 
> If you aren't in a rush I would wait to change to DVR service. TWC is using the SA8300 DVR, the problem that has been well documented in this thread is the operating system "Navigator". It has a few bugs to say it nicely. TWC will be switching the complete system to Navigator, but as of right now it seems like they are send out Beta versions not something that is well tested and user friendly. There is another STBDVR coming out soon. I think it is by Samsung(someone here will correct me if I am wrong)that TWC will be using also. If you really want the DVR my advice is to direct to a payment center because the TWC store and the technicians are giving the STB w/ navigator. The service centers still have given some people the old boxes.
> 
> 
> You will need HDMI-HDMI for the SA8300 so you can either buy the adaptor(which I don't trust or shop around for a cable now.
> 
> 
> Check about 10 pages back we had a long discussion when the TIVO product was brought up. It can be used but from the math we did there really wasn't any savings with a BYOB service.



Which model is this Samsung DVR? Could it output via firewire without problems? I can't ever get the 8300HD to output it to PC.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/11767920
> 
> 
> "NHL Network SD will be added to Sports Tier as well"



That certainly interests me...where did you see that? Is there even an NHL Network HD?


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/11768754
> 
> 
> That certainly interests me...where did you see that? Is there even an NHL Network HD?



Mr. Watson told me.


----------



## seamus21514

Waton never responds to me for some reason.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/11768902
> 
> 
> Mr. Watson told me.



Thanks for the info. What makes up the sports tier? I'm assuming I have it but I don't remember it being a separate package since I had DirecTV a decade ago.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/11770890
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. What makes up the sports tier? I'm assuming I have it but I don't remember it being a separate package since I had DirecTV a decade ago.



Aren't those the channels in the 450s? (the ones they included with the HDxtra channels)


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/11770890
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. What makes up the sports tier? I'm assuming I have it but I don't remember it being a separate package since I had DirecTV a decade ago.



451 NBA TV

452 FOX COLLEGE SPORTS ATLANTIC

453 FOX COLLEGE SPORTS CENTRAL

454 FOX COLLEGE SPORTS PACIFIC

455 TENNIS

456 FUEL

457 CSTV


AND SOON - NHL NETWORK


----------



## wzpgsr

Anyone else unable to get the Mets game on either channel 11 (SD) or 711 (HD)?


----------



## coneyparleg

anyone have problems with there internet in upper manhattan recently?


I'm trying to determine if its the cable, cable modem, or wireless router thats fritzing on me


----------



## rgrossman

Internet has been quite slow for me lately (E side above 86)


----------



## coneyparleg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rgrossman* /forum/post/11771626
> 
> 
> Internet has been quite slow for me lately (E side above 86)



Same here,I'm upper east by 116th, it will run slowm but if I reboot the cable modem or wireless router it'll be fast again for a little but then slow back down to a crawl after a little bit. This week I was going to try and replace the cable modem TWC gives out and see if that helps. let me know if rebooting the modem does the same for you and it might mean the cable internet is the problem...


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seamus21514* /forum/post/11758456
> 
> 
> Let's all pester him for CNN HD now.



I promised Broadway







I would help him, so the first is VsHD,







I know this isn't very satisfying to you broadway, but judging the wording of the letter, it seems that they rushed TBSHD to satisfy FANatics, however be them pointing out it is free preview it shows that they use "free preview" to hide bigger things coming in November. Like VsHD and others you might miss a game but the rest of the season is covered.


IMO I think TBSHD will not be the only HD channel added next moth, VsHD will be as well as the SI 5. Maybe a couple more but it might be a srech becasue they are feeling goood about them selves now and want to keep giving something right through the end of the holiday season. TWC is wise and they are to lose the upfront battle but know that their actions can win them the war.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/11762746
> 
> 
> As a die hard Yankee fan for all my life, in the next few days I'm trying to cheer on my homies out in Queens; while it may be for naught, Willie and the fans deserve far better!



Dude me too, afterthe yanks choke of, I can't even say the year. I know how the Mets fans feel right now and if I was there I would give them a hug, because I needed something back when the Yanks did choking to the extreme. I thought this wuld be the year when we meet again. The Met's would have had the bsafer trip.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/11765815
> 
> 
> Amen. Let's give TWC some credit for this!



you see this is what I am talking about. My previous posts have said people will look at them as a savior to basebal fans. They did in a away, but in no way should they waited till 4 days before the season to make this announcement. The should have made the announcement when everyone else did, but instead they make it seem like some 11hr deal that saved us NYCer's. We get to see one of our home town teams in it's HD glory. Skanter, spread te word, but draw criticism when you make the announcemenet to friends. TWC is looking for needed publicity here and we should not help them.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/11768754
> 
> 
> That certainly interests me...where did you see that? Is there even an NHL Network HD?



That is in the new listing with your current bill.


----------



## nuttyinnyc

Wow they answewred me, a day later then the news I already knew, but stil an answer.

_Thank you for your recent message to Time Warner Cable regarding

programming on our HD cable lineup.


In reference to your inquiry, as of Monday October 1st, 2007, TBS HD

will be launching on Channel 708, in time for the beginning of the MLB

Playoffs.


If you have any further questions please contact us at
[email protected] or call our 24 hour Customer Support Line at 212

or 718-358-0900.


Sincerely,


Time Warner Cable

Customer Support_



Hey it is better then nothing.


----------



## coneyparleg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wzpgsr* /forum/post/11771233
> 
> 
> Anyone else unable to get the Mets game on either channel 11 (SD) or 711 (HD)?



be glad you missed it


----------



## nuttyinnyc

Ok guys OT for a min but it does concern TWC. During Flash Gordon on SciFi still by far the wrost SD quality I get fromn any channel. Anyway back to what I was saying. It calaimed that 2 min clips will be shown during FG for the next few weeks leading up to a BSG:Razor show. Are they spinning off BSG already? Spin-offs aren't an every day occurance sure they got lucky with SG:A, but that isn't the norm.

I was a bit confussed about the commercials. The made it seem like they will be following Adama before the first war, but they also said they will be showing us what happens with the pegasus. Now I have to watch the 2 min previews for the next three weeks.


----------



## TravKoolBreeze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coneyparleg* /forum/post/11772327
> 
> 
> Same here,I'm upper east by 116th, it will run slowm but if I reboot the cable modem or wireless router it'll be fast again for a little but then slow back down to a crawl after a little bit. This week I was going to try and replace the cable modem TWC gives out and see if that helps. let me know if rebooting the modem does the same for you and it might mean the cable internet is the problem...



That was happening for a while. A get a reboot from TWC and it would be at 3200~ kb/s and degrade to 1500~ kb/s. I figured it was the modem since we had it since TWC offered high speed in our area about 7 years ago (Harlem area upper 110s). Since getting the new modem, the speed has been in the constant 6600~ kb/s.


This is tested after going thru a wireless router at speedtest.net


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11774403
> 
> 
> I promised Broadway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would help him, so the first is VsHD,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know this isn't very satisfying to you broadway, but judging the wording of the letter, *it seems that they rushed TBSHD to satisfy FANatics*, however be them pointing out it is free preview it shows that they use "free preview" to hide bigger things coming in November. Like VsHD and others *you might miss a game but the rest of the season is covered.*
> 
> IMO *I think TBSHD will not be the only HD channel added next moth, VsHD will be as well* as the SI 5. Maybe a couple more but it might be a srech becasue they are feeling goood about them selves now and want to keep giving something right through the end of the holiday season. TWC is wise and they are to lose the upfront battle but know that their actions can win them the war.



Guess Rangers FANS don't count in the eyes of TWC.










If I miss one game I'll be annoyed...but would be happy knowing I'll get most of the season + the playoffs in HD. A lot of us are thinking this will be a big year for the blueshirts, and it would be really horrible if we had to go another post season without HD. I'll keep sending my emails.


----------



## broadwayblue

And yeah, my internet connection has been kind of slow all weekend...and just recently it's been dropping altogether.


----------



## coneyparleg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/11775979
> 
> 
> And yeah, my internet connection has been kind of slow all weekend...and just recently it's been dropping altogether.



does rebooting the cable modem provide a temporary fix?


----------



## Berk32

TBS-HD is live on 708!










(stretched SD right now)


(they also got rid of the "double" SNYhd on 741)


----------



## ZMike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coneyparleg* /forum/post/11772327
> 
> 
> Same here,I'm upper east by 116th, it will run slowm but if I reboot the cable modem or wireless router it'll be fast again for a little but then slow back down to a crawl after a little bit. This week I was going to try and replace the cable modem TWC gives out and see if that helps. let me know if rebooting the modem does the same for you and it might mean the cable internet is the problem...



I've been having the same trouble for awhile now on the Manhattan South node. Resetting the modem helps only when it locks up. The speed is very low during prime use hours now. I'm on my own Motorola modem. I don't think replacing the modem is the answer because people in different areas of the city are experiencing the same problems. We have to let TWC know that we are having trouble with internet connectivity. Sometimes when you call you will hear a recorded message about internet outages when you first connect.


-Mike


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/11775968
> 
> 
> Guess Rangers FANS don't count in the eyes of TWC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I miss one game I'll be annoyed...but would be happy knowing I'll get most of the season + the playoffs in HD. A lot of us are thinking this will be a big year for the blueshirts, and it would be really horrible if we had to go another post season without HD. I'll keep sending my emails.



Lets hope they don't pull the Met's on you guys, At least there is a much better chance that they make the playoffs with 8 of 15 making it compared to 4 of 15.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/11776697
> 
> 
> TBS-HD is live on 708!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (stretched SD right now)
> 
> 
> (they also got rid of the "double" SNYhd on 741)



I saw it the change happened about midnight. But the quality still needs improving, but so did My9 when it was changed. They have 2 days to get it up and running, but at least me and you kept positive.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11777231
> 
> 
> I saw it the change happened about midnight. But the quality still needs improving, but so did My9 when it was changed. They have 2 days to get it up and running, but at least me and you kept positive.



2 days?


There's a game TONIGHT! (NL Wild Card play in game)


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/11777368
> 
> 
> 2 days?
> 
> 
> There's a game TONIGHT! (NL Wild Card play in game)



oops! didn't notice that. I just saw the Mets lose the Yankees win and focus on football, Didn't even know there was still a playoff game tpo play until I read you post. WOW, you see you can still be unknowing during the media age. I watched TBSHD while getting ready for work, Listened to the radio on the way in, nd have my radio on my desk and it isn't until 10:14am when I read this that I found out the season still goes on for one more game. The funny part is I checked MLB.com to see when the Yankees will be playing and didn't even notice that the NL had a TBD against PHI. LOL, I will laygh at myself the remainder of the day, thanks Berk.


----------



## coneyparleg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ZMike* /forum/post/11776907
> 
> 
> I've been having the same trouble for awhile now on the Manhattan South node. Resetting the modem helps only when it locks up. The speed is very low during prime use hours now. I'm on my own Motorola modem. I don't think replacing the modem is the answer because people in different areas of the city are experiencing the same problems. We have to let TWC know that we are having trouble with internet connectivity. Sometimes when you call you will hear a recorded message about internet outages when you first connect.
> 
> 
> -Mike



Thanks. I'm interested in hearing from others on this. I want to make sure that the issue I'm having is the same as others and not an isolated issue with my equipment.I think the fact that reseting either the cable modem or the wireless router brings a temporary fix points more towards the problem being with the cable internet itself, but I don't understand the tech of it well enough to be sure.


----------



## Agent_C

Has anyone noticed that TWC NYC is compressing the daylights out of its' HD channels lately? Far more than it has in the past.


I know compression is a fact of life on cable, but lately it's getting really out of hand. Motion artifacts are present with even the most basic movements. It really detracts from the HD experience.


Anyone know who to complain to?


A_C


----------



## LisaM

Besides motion artifacts, I am still getting a lot of audio dropouts during HD broadcasts.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LisaM* /forum/post/11778602
> 
> 
> Besides motion artifacts, I am still getting a lot of audio dropouts during HD broadcasts.




Are you using an SA 8300 box with an HDMI cable?


A_C


----------



## LisaM

Yes


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/11778531
> 
> 
> Has anyone noticed that TWC NYC is compressing the daylights out of its' HD channels lately? Far more than it has in the past.
> 
> 
> I know compression is a fact of life on cable, but lately it's getting really out of hand. Motion artifacts are present with even the most basic movements. It really detracts from the HD experience.
> 
> 
> Anyone know who to complain to?
> 
> 
> A_C



Yes, I've noticed this by keeping a watch on how much space programming takes up on the hard drive of the DVR. I've made some previous posts about how some of the HD content now takes up 1/2 of the space it used to about 4 months ago (HDNet Movies, Cinemax, UHD, ??>). But, some other HD content (Showtime, CBS, ???) has stayed exactly the same.


It is because they are under a lot of pressure to squeeze more HD channels into less space (they have a long way to go in dropping analog channels to get more bandwidth or adding SDV, or both), so they have been adding more compression to squeeze more HD channels into the same QAM bandwidth. You can check individual channels by tuning them in the DIAGNOSTIC mode and seeing which channels are mapped to the same QAM frequencies. The more HD (or SD, for that matter) channels that they squeeze into the same QAM frequency, the lower the quality for each for each of the channels will be.


I think someone out there posted a map of channels and their QAM frequencies a few months ago. Can someone repost? My assessment of the quality reduction when they squeeze (AKA "multiplex") the channels would be obvious from this chart.


And now I wonder which frequency they stuck TBS-HD on?


Thanks,

Scott


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/11778531
> 
> 
> Has anyone noticed that TWC NYC is compressing the daylights out of its' HD channels lately? Far more than it has in the past.
> 
> 
> I know compression is a fact of life on cable, but lately it's getting really out of hand. Motion artifacts are present with even the most basic movements. It really detracts from the HD experience.
> 
> 
> Anyone know who to complain to?
> 
> 
> A_C



It's terrible, with HBO looking the worst lately. Even watching Dexter last night on Showtime their were a lot of motion artifacts - the first time I've seen this on this channel.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LisaM* /forum/post/11779081
> 
> 
> Yes



A well known problem. Nothing you can do until SA writes a software fix and TWC updates the firmware.


Don't hold your breath...


A_C


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/11779240
> 
> 
> It's terrible, with HBO looking the worst lately. Even watching Dexter last night on Showtime their were a lot of motion artifacts - the first time I've seen this on this channel.



Yes, HBO is one of the channels that I have unfortunately noted has having taken a big hit in terms of its bandwidth.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/11779131
> 
> 
> Yes, I've noticed this by keeping a watch on how much space programming takes up on the hard drive of the DVR. I've made some previous posts about how some of the HD content now takes up 1/2 of the space it used to about 4 months ago (HDNet Movies, Cinemax, UHD, ??>). But, some other HD content (Showtime, CBS, ???) has stayed exactly the same.
> 
> 
> It is because they are under a lot of pressure to squeeze more HD channels into less space (they have a long way to go in dropping analog channels to get more bandwidth or adding SDV, or both), so they have been adding more compression to squeeze more HD channels into the same QAM bandwidth. You can check individual channels by tuning them in the DIAGNOSTIC mode and seeing which channels are mapped to the same QAM frequencies. The more HD (or SD, for that matter) channels that they squeeze into the same QAM frequency, the lower the quality for each for each of the channels will be.
> 
> 
> I think someone out there posted a map of channels and their QAM frequencies a few months ago. Can someone repost? My assessment of the quality reduction when they squeeze (AKA "multiplex") the channels would be obvious from this chart.
> 
> 
> And now I wonder which frequency they stuck TBS-HD on?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Scott



Perhaps if we collectively and individually complained (appealed) to the man in charge:


Gerry Campbell, EVP Technical Operations

Time Warner Cable Inc.

290 Harbor Drive

Stamford, CT 06092
[email protected] 


Or go all the way to the top:


Glenn A. Britt, President & CEO

Time Warner Cable Inc.

290 Harbor Drive

Stamford, CT 06092

(Paper would be the best option here, not email)


I can't just sit by and do nothing as they trash all their content and they should be reminded this isn't going unnoticed!


A_C


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11777176
> 
> 
> Lets hope they don't pull the Met's on you guys, At least there is a much better chance that they make the playoffs with 8 of 15 making it compared to 4 of 15.



True. I'm not saying we're going to run away with the division or anything like that, but I like our chances. It's gonna be a tough season with 32 battles against the Pens, Devils, Flyers, and Isles. But hockey is one of the best sports to watch in HD, so I'm hoping to see as much as possible...that is, when I'm not at the Garden!


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/11771112
> 
> 
> 451 NBA TV
> 
> 452 FOX COLLEGE SPORTS ATLANTIC
> 
> 453 FOX COLLEGE SPORTS CENTRAL
> 
> 454 FOX COLLEGE SPORTS PACIFIC
> 
> 455 TENNIS
> 
> 456 FUEL
> 
> 457 CSTV
> 
> 
> AND SOON - NHL NETWORK



Guess you were right...458 it is!

http://www.timewarnercable.com/Custo...U/TWCCLUs.ashx


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/11779655
> 
> 
> But hockey is one of the best sports to watch in HD, so I'm hoping to see as much as possible...that is, when I'm not at the Garden!



Really Broadway? With all that white I though it would be one of the worst. You are the hockey fan so you would know better then me. I always thought Nascar, NFL, MLB, NBA?(Still a judgement call), and the NHL in that order for HDTV's as best viewing experience. Finding a black puck on a white screenn on the current technology seemed like a mission impossible.

You are right on one thing, there is nothing like a live game. Being in the stands no matter where you are is an experience everyone should enjoy.


----------



## Berk32

 http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...elchanges.html 


updated with today's changes

http://www.timewarnercable.com/Custo...U/TWCCLUs.ashx 

also updated (still stupidly missing 740 Universal HD....)


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11779984
> 
> 
> Really Broadway? With all that white I though it would be one of the worst. You are the hockey fan so you would know better then me. I always thought Nascar, NFL, MLB, NBA?(Still a judgement call), and the NHL in that order for HDTV's as best viewing experience. Finding a black puck on a white screenn on the current technology seemed like a mission impossible.
> 
> You are right on one thing, there is nothing like a live game. Being in the stands no matter where you are is an experience everyone should enjoy.



True, there is a lot of white.







But hockey has so much fast action and the puck is small, so it's a lot easier to follow along in HD. It looks the best when aired on HD Net...since they don't have to frame it for 4:3 they can set up the shot with the goal on one edge of the shot, and the blue line on the other edge. This really makes it much easier and enjoyable in contrast to the other networks where the camera is following the puck all over the place, usually a little bit behind, making you dizzy all the while...and half the time you don't even see the puck go in the net.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/11780915
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...elchanges.html
> 
> 
> updated with today's changes
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/Custo...U/TWCCLUs.ashx
> 
> also updated (still stupidly missing 740 Universal HD....)



Any guess as to when we'll get CNN-HD?


A_C


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11777231
> 
> 
> I saw it the change happened about midnight. But the quality still needs improving, but so did My9 when it was changed. They have 2 days to get it up and running, but at least me and you kept positive.



Im getting a black screen


----------



## coreynyc

Is anyone getting NHL network? All I am getting is the you need to call and subscribe screen....I pay for the HD Combo deal.


----------



## MacAlert

Is anyone getting CNN in mono and not stereo anymore?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/11782476
> 
> 
> Is anyone getting NHL network? All I am getting is the you need to call and subscribe screen....I pay for the HD Combo deal.



same


----------



## JBBO3314

I'm getting TBS-HD audio dropouts already and I also have subscribe screen for NHL Network.


----------



## TravKoolBreeze

I'm no longer getting the subscribe screen for NHL Net.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TravKoolBreeze* /forum/post/11784152
> 
> 
> I'm no longer getting the subscribe screen for NHL Net.



same


----------



## SnellKrell

Does anyone know if TBS-HD is being fed as unencrypted QAM?


I can get TNT-HD on QAM Channel 93.2.


Thanks


----------



## AndyHDTV

Attention S.I. Customers: If you didn't know, you have lots of room for HD.

If I were you I would contact TWC and demand that the following HD channels be added soon, because TWC has the rights to carry them.


Golf/Versus-HD

CNN-HD

History Channel-HD

Starz Comedy-HD

Starz Edge-HD

Starz Kids & Family-HD

Lifetime Movie Network-HD

Fox Business Network-HD

National Geographic-HD


----------



## HDTV Dude

Did anyone catch the Padres vs. Rockies wildcard playoff game tonight on TBS HD. The picture quality looked pretty good.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV Dude* /forum/post/11785365
> 
> 
> Did anyone catch the Padres vs. Rockies wildcard playoff game tonight on TBS HD. The picture quality looked pretty good.



'Still' looking good... It aint over


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV Dude* /forum/post/11785365
> 
> 
> Did anyone catch the Padres vs. Rockies wildcard playoff game tonight on TBS HD. The picture quality looked pretty good.



Catch it? It's still going on in extra innings!


And, PQ looks better than "pretty good" -- excellent, on par with YESHD feed. Good news for baseball fans!


----------



## CynKennard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacAlert* /forum/post/11783632
> 
> 
> Is anyone getting CNN in mono and not stereo anymore?



Yes! I noticed on Saturday that they were now putting out dolby Digital 1.0. Just the center channel is present. I doubt this has made much of a change in the sound quality as most of their programming is mono anyway. I wonder what happens on the commercials that have stereo sound?


Cynthia


----------



## broadwayblue

so the NHL Network is up and running. guess i'll just be happy us hockey fans get our own channel...i won't complain about it not being in HD until next year










for now i'll crusade for Golf/Vs HD.


----------



## winternj

Looks like my prediction on using freed up channels for faster internet speeds was true ... My RR extreme was just upgraded from 10Mbps/768kbps to 20Mbps/1Mbps.


I hear RR standard is now 10Mbps/512Kbps


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/11779131
> 
> 
> Yes, I've noticed this by keeping a watch on how much space programming takes up on the hard drive of the DVR. I've made some previous posts about how some of the HD content now takes up 1/2 of the space it used to about 4 months ago (HDNet Movies, Cinemax, UHD, ??>). But, some other HD content (Showtime, CBS, ???) has stayed exactly the same.
> 
> 
> It is because they are under a lot of pressure to squeeze more HD channels into less space (they have a long way to go in dropping analog channels to get more bandwidth or adding SDV, or both), so they have been adding more compression to squeeze more HD channels into the same QAM bandwidth. You can check individual channels by tuning them in the DIAGNOSTIC mode and seeing which channels are mapped to the same QAM frequencies. The more HD (or SD, for that matter) channels that they squeeze into the same QAM frequency, the lower the quality for each for each of the channels will be.
> 
> I think someone out there posted a map of channels and their QAM frequencies a few months ago. Can someone repost? My assessment of the quality reduction when they squeeze (AKA "multiplex") the channels would be obvious from this chart.



Here's Berk32's frequency-map table for HD channels from 8/06. Seems you'd need a SD map, too, to see everything they may have tucked into frequency slots. In the past, TWC officials have said they use rate shaping for both SD and HD. When that involves requantization "on the fly," without decoding MPEG-2, that permits a big 'efficiency' boost (more channel space) while diminishing higher frequencies/resolutions.


It would be interesting if someone like codec engineer dr1394, or anyone with the diagnostic software, could show bit-map comparisons (not just bit rates) between original programming and what delivery sources provide after requantization. And, of course, whether the original source--say, a live CBS sporting event--is delivering more than the ~1300 lines maximum horizontal effective resolution (resolvable detail) most seem to be seeing from cable STBs. (Unless CBS also transmits a test pattern, like HDNet might still be doing, that would apparently require some spectrum analysis, like AVSer sspears conducted with 1080/24p movie master tapes some years back ).

-- John


----------



## bahill

Great game last night on our 'new' channel! I thought TBS-HD looked great, and what a wild game!


----------



## nuttyinnyc

I didn't watch the whole game, many other shows to watch instead. The thing that amazed me wwas out of the gate it is being done right. I agree with the poster above that the PQ is in line with the YESHD broadcast. I am very happy to know that the PQ will not disappoint, but we do have a problem. TBS main broadcaster is the boring guy from the Braves games,Skip Caray. He is old school were he mostly calls the action on the field nothing else. I kind of like the constant banter that some announcement teams have as long as it it is baseball talk. From what I saw last night it wasn't bad at all so. I guess I would have to deal with what I get or turn the cvolume down and listen to Suzie and Sterling. I think I rather be bored with the TBS announcers.


----------



## benrub

I agree the announcers were a little dull but overall I think TBS did a really great job. They showed us the game without any other nonsense. No stupid camera in the dirt looking up at the catcher for example. No catcher-helmet cameras. No interviews with the managers DURING the game. The ads on the backstop wall behind homeplate looked like real ads instead of digital inserts. I despise those phony looking digital ads that FOX uses.


I appreciate that the broadcast was about the GAME and not about TBS.


----------



## ImagePree

Oddly enough, I could not find TBS-HD.

Channel 708, correct?


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *benrub* /forum/post/11789044
> 
> 
> I agree the announcers were a little dull but overall I think TBS did a really great job. They showed us the game without any other nonsense. No stupid camera in the dirt looking up at the catcher for example. No catcher-helmet cameras. No interviews with the managers DURING the game. The ads on the backstop wall behind homeplate looked like real ads instead of digital inserts. I despise those phony looking digital ads that FOX uses.
> 
> 
> I appreciate that the broadcast was about the GAME and not about TBS.



I agree, it was a great presentation. PQ was excellent and man what a game!







Colorado is one tough team. I can't believe Trevor Hoffman blew itagain??


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/11787209
> 
> 
> Here's Berk32's frequency-map table for HD channels from 8/06. Seems you'd need a SD map, too, to see everything they may have tucked into frequency slots. In the past, TWC officials have said they use rate shaping for both SD and HD. When that involves requantization "on the fly," without decoding MPEG-2, that permits a big 'efficiency' boost (more channel space) while diminishing higher frequencies/resolutions.
> 
> 
> It would be interesting if someone like codec engineer dr1394, or anyone with the diagnostic software, could show bit-map comparisons (not just bit rates) between original programming and what delivery sources provide after requantization. And, of course, whether the original source--say, a live CBS sporting event--is delivering more than the ~1300 lines maximum horizontal effective resolution (resolvable detail) most seem to be seeing from cable STBs. (Unless CBS also transmits a test pattern, like HDNet might still be doing, that would apparently require some spectrum analysis, like AVSer sspears conducted with 1080/24p movie master tapes some years back ).
> 
> -- John



I did a bunch of poking around last night, and it seems that TBS-HD has been launched on its own QAM frequency, so there is nothing currently to diminish its quality.


UHD seems to have gotten the rawest deal in the last channel shuffle -- it's being broadcast on a QAM freqency LOADED with a bunch of really crappy (recently added) SD channels. I've noted that it now seems to deliver the lowest bitrate of any HD channel we have.


Scott


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/11790119
> 
> 
> I did a bunch of poking around last night, and it seems that TBS-HD has been launched on its own QAM frequency, so there is nothing currently to diminish its quality..










Thanks, I guess that explains why it was a pristine picture.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/11790119
> 
> 
> I did a bunch of poking around last night, and it seems that TBS-HD has been launched on its own QAM frequency, so there is nothing currently to diminish its quality.
> 
> 
> UHD seems to have gotten the rawest deal in the last channel shuffle -- it's being broadcast on a QAM freqency LOADED with a bunch of really crappy (recently added) SD channels. I've noted that it now seems to deliver the lowest bitrate of any HD channel we have.
> 
> 
> Scott



I was gonna make a new chart this week..... Didn't have a chance last night


----------



## coneyparleg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *winternj* /forum/post/11786946
> 
> 
> Looks like my prediction on using freed up channels for faster internet speeds was true ... My RR extreme was just upgraded from 10Mbps/768kbps to 20Mbps/1Mbps.
> 
> 
> I hear RR standard is now 10Mbps/512Kbps



This looks to be cause of my internet slowdown and inconsistant performance over the weekend. At some point last night after rebooting my cable modem and router, I suddnely had a a strong and consistant conection all night and this morning, seemed to faster, I'll run some speedtests when I get home.


----------



## nuttyinnyc

For the BSG fans in the TWC area, did you guys know that Starbuck is in Bionic Woman also? She plays the first BW, that went bad. I guess she will be pretty busy this year.


----------



## mikeM1

Did anyone else notice that the MONDAY show on YES HD was actually =in= HD, for what i think was the very first time?? I was delighted to see that, as well as TBS HD on Ch 708, but...when i tuned over to TODAY'S Mike and Dog show, it was NOT in HD, there were black bars on either side again.







Anyone know what the deal is with that show??


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CynKennard* /forum/post/11785680
> 
> 
> Yes! I noticed on Saturday that they were now putting out dolby Digital 1.0. Just the center channel is present. I doubt this has made much of a change in the sound quality as most of their programming is mono anyway. I wonder what happens on the commercials that have stereo sound?
> 
> 
> Cynthia



My amp keeps switching from Mono to Stereo with volume changes.


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/11794500
> 
> 
> Did anyone else notice that the MONDAY show on YES HD was actually =in= HD, for what i think was the very first time?? I was delighted to see that, as well as TBS HD on Ch 708, but...when i tuned over to TODAY'S Mike and Dog show, it was NOT in HD, there were black bars on either side again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know what the deal is with that show??



Yeah, MMD has been in HD for a while now, I think since early September.


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11791281
> 
> 
> For the BSG fans in the TWC area, did you guys know that Starbuck is in Bionic Woman also? She plays the first BW, that went bad. I guess she will be pretty busy this year.



Too bad not even Katee Sackhoff (Starbuck) can save that show. It looks absolutely horrible.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/11796700
> 
> 
> Yeah, MMD has been in HD for a while now, I think since early September.



Cool. I guess i hadn't noticed, since i usually watch the show while working out at the gym, where they don't have any HD TVs. But that still doesn't answer my question: what happened to *today's*/Tuesday's/ show?? It wasn't in HD.


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/11786069
> 
> 
> so the NHL Network is up and running. guess i'll just be happy us hockey fans get our own channel...i won't complain about it not being in HD until next year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for now i'll crusade for Golf/Vs HD.



I was just happy to see the channel in the TWC lineup. Now I can get some good news from around the NHL instead of waiting for the 2am ESPN News.


----------



## jpr281




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/11796876
> 
> 
> Cool. I guess i hadn't noticed, since i usually watch the show while working out at the gym, where they don't have any HD TVs. But that still doesn't answer my question: what happened to *today's*/Tuesday's/ show?? It wasn't in HD.



It's pretty sporadic as to which shows are in HD. Perhaps Doggie being at a remote location (a radio station in Hartford) had something to do with it (not being able to get HD cameras and equipment up there?).


If I remember correctly, I think only Friday of last week was in HD, the reason for that - I have no idea. Like I said before, I haven't figured out why some shows are in HD and some aren't.


But I think they said that when they do remote shows from now on, YES will have them in HD (Yankee Stadium, LCS, and/or World Series, Super Bowl show).


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CynKennard* /forum/post/11785680
> 
> 
> Yes! I noticed on Saturday that they were now putting out dolby Digital 1.0. Just the center channel is present. I doubt this has made much of a change in the sound quality as most of their programming is mono anyway. I wonder what happens on the commercials that have stereo sound?
> 
> 
> Cynthia



Interestingly enough, CNN-International (ch. 133, I believe), has been in DD1.0 for quite a while. I don't think it matters much on a channel like CNN. There is no directional info for a newscast like that.


I wonder if it has anything to do with them possibly ramping up their signal for CNN-HD????


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/11759518
> 
> 
> Of course, once the playoffs are over, this is going to be a HUGE waste of bandwidth for us when we could have a *good* HD channel in that slot.
> 
> 
> Seriously, what else worthwhile is going to be in HD on TBS-HD after the playoffs are over? And doesn't it seem that it will all be in stretch-o-vision like TNT-HD?



Random drop-ins at TBS-HD have proven me to be correct so far -- when the game is not on, we get nothing but crappy stretched SD. What a waste of bandwidth this channel is going to be!










Not only do we have TNT-HD wasting an HD slot showing mostly crappy stretched SD, now we've got another channel doing the same exact thing!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/11764202
> 
> 
> I know I'm probably in the minority, but I'd rather have Golf/Vs over most of the channels SI has that we don't. From what I hear, MHD is garbage, as are some of the others. I'd rather be able to watch my Rangers in HD 10 extra times this season (as well as the early rounds in the playoffs) than watch the same 10 music videos repeat endlessly. TWC has the rights to broadcast the channel for no additional cost, and they have the room. The MLB fans are up in arms about TBS, and they aren't the ones who have already missed their teams play in HD. So no, we need Golf/Vs first.



Tell me about World Cup Ski racing in HD on OL... er Versus and it will be in my top 4 as well! Still, with Drury and Gomez joining Shanny, Jagr, and Avery, this could be a very interesting Rangers season...


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coneyparleg* /forum/post/11771370
> 
> 
> anyone have problems with there internet in upper manhattan recently?
> 
> 
> I'm trying to determine if its the cable, cable modem, or wireless router thats fritzing on me



Ha, I sure have. BUT, looks like it wasn't widespread, apparently, the tap (distribution box in the stairwell) was bad to the point where the return was intermittent. Meant that the "modem" usually took many re-boots to actually sync.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coneyparleg* /forum/post/11777760
> 
> 
> Thanks. I'm interested in hearing from others on this. I want to make sure that the issue I'm having is the same as others and not an isolated issue with my equipment.I think the fact that reseting either the cable modem or the wireless router brings a temporary fix points more towards the problem being with the cable internet itself, but I don't understand the tech of it well enough to be sure.



Might you do any bit-torrent? Use Azureus?


This very much can make your internet connection into a quicksand pit...


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/11778531
> 
> 
> Has anyone noticed that TWC NYC is compressing the daylights out of its' HD channels lately? Far more than it has in the past.
> 
> 
> I know compression is a fact of life on cable, but lately it's getting really out of hand. Motion artifacts are present with even the most basic movements. It really detracts from the HD experience.
> 
> 
> Anyone know who to complain to?
> 
> 
> A_C



Funny how my personal experiences and the collective wisdom seem at odds at times. I saw major issues with sound dropouts when they added ESPN2 HD in mid-June, but seemingly few others noticed (except good old Scott B).


It got very slowly better, I think Scott noticed the lowered bit rate because recordings seemed to take up less disk space. When the 4 analogs got dropped, my experience went to almost no drop-puts. ALL of which spoke directly to the bandwidth issue, IMO.


So far I can't say that I'm seeing any visible degradation due to rate shaping.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *winternj* /forum/post/11786946
> 
> 
> Looks like my prediction on using freed up channels for faster internet speeds was true ... My RR extreme was just upgraded from 10Mbps/768kbps to 20Mbps/1Mbps.
> 
> 
> I hear RR standard is now 10Mbps/512Kbps



Still running 7M/512k (or 6700/480 to be more accurate). Don't need the bump on down as much as some more up speed!


I've got pals overseas paying half what I pay for 24M/8M service... now THAT is BROADBAND!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11791281
> 
> 
> For the BSG fans in the TWC area, did you guys know that Starbuck is in Bionic Woman also? She plays the first BW, that went bad. I guess she will be pretty busy this year.



Where HAVE you been? Actually, I think they should have reversed the casting and had Katee play Jaime Summers... then again, that does mean she would have to keep playing Starbuck!


----------



## broadwayblue

Maybe I should move to Raleigh?









http://www.timewarnercable.com/NC/pr...DChannels.html 


NEW on October 15, 2007


Versus/Golf Channel HD will offer simulcasts of Golf from noon-7 p.m. and of Versus from 7 p.m.-midnight. Versus/Golf Channel HD will feature National Hockey League games and pro boxing from Versus and PGA golf coverage from Golf.


Any chance we might be getting some new channels (including Versus/Golf) on the 15th?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> As of October 1, 2007 we launched NHL Network on channel 458. We also launched TBS HD on channel 708 in Manhattan, Brooklyn, and Queens; TBS HD launched on channel 775 in Mt. Vernon.
> 
> 
> Effective October 15, 2007 we will launch: C1R Worldwide on channel 522 and Antenna on channel 546.
> 
> 
> Effective November 15, 2007 we will launch: Too Much For TV on channel 327.



Blah.....


funny how they don't even list here the massive shifting thats happening on 10/15.... (or the new Fox Business Network addition) - so maybe there's hope for 'unannounced' HD additions...


----------



## coneyparleg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/11801470
> 
> 
> Might you do any bit-torrent? Use Azureus?
> 
> 
> This very much can make your internet connection into a quicksand pit...



I don't but was actually planning to so thanks for the warning, something seemed to fix cause I've been going strong since Monday night


----------



## coneyparleg

Could it be that running speedtest caused my internet problem?, I just realized that I had ran this just prior to my issues began on Friday evening


----------



## AndyHDTV

Time Warner Offers Businesses IPTV Suite


Operator Offers 10-Channel News Package In New York Metro Area

By Kent Gibbons -- Multichannel News, 10/3/2007 8:53:00 AM

Time Warner Cable is now offering a 10-channel package of live TV networks, including CNN, CNBC and Fox News Channel, delivered over the Internet to business customers with cable-modem service in the New York City area.


The full suite of networks is: NY1 News, CNN, CNN Headline News, CNN International, CNBC, CNBC World, Bloomberg TV, Fox News, Fox Business News, and The Weather Channel. FBN launches on Oct. 15.


Time Warner Cable Business Class of New York & New Jersey, the cable company's commercial arm in the region, said the BusinessLink.tv service delivers video via cable modem to customers' enterprise local area networks over IP multicast connectivity.


The 10-channel IPTV delivery service requires a 4 megabits per second core LAN bandwidth capacity, the company said. It uses existing IP networks and transmits video to Macs or PCs.


Real-time news straight to your desktop. And avoid the buffering, reads a promotional message on the company's Web site. Pricing wasn't cited, except for a 30-day free offer.


The software-based platform runs on existing hardware and standard operating systems, the company said, with minimum network resource utilization and a combined audio and video stream to ensure perfect synchronization.


Time Warner Cable has tested delivery of cable programming, via Internet protocol, to computer devices within the home. But a test in the San Diego area demonstrated insufficient demand to merit a residential service at this time, company officials said early this year.

http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6486520.html


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/11794500
> 
> 
> Did anyone else notice that the MONDAY show on YES HD was actually =in= HD, for what i think was the very first time?? I was delighted to see that, as well as TBS HD on Ch 708, but...when i tuned over to TODAY'S Mike and Dog show, it was NOT in HD, there were black bars on either side again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know what the deal is with that show??



Maybe because The YES network has all these HD cameras sitting around that they decide to loan out to the other shows. Baseball season is over for them until March. They really only need the studio cameras and maybe 2 for the locker postgame shows.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/11780921
> 
> 
> True, there is a lot of white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But hockey has so much fast action and the puck is small, so it's a lot easier to follow along in HD. It looks the best when aired on HD Net...since they don't have to frame it for 4:3 they can set up the shot with the goal on one edge of the shot, and the blue line on the other edge. This really makes it much easier and enjoyable in contrast to the other networks where the camera is following the puck all over the place, usually a little bit behind, making you dizzy all the while...and half the time you don't even see the puck go in the net.



That is what I would have thought, it seems like it would have a dizzying effect. Maybe I will watch more games thie year, especially since I have HDNET this year.


----------



## AndyHDTV

from another AVS member:


FiOSTV Coming to NYC

15-year franchise agreement negotiated in secret...

01:00PM Wednesday Oct 03 2007 by Karl


Verizon has been conducting conversations with NYC leaders in secret, and are poised to strike a 15-year franchise agreement that could bring FiOSTV to the city, notes the NY Daily News. The paper complains that the secret negotiations leaves locals (and the city council) completely unsure if the deal includes any consumer protections:

Mayor Bloomberg's aides have conducted all the Verizon talks in virtual secrecy. They refuse to share their strategy with the City Council, which authorized the franchise talks in a resolution last year. "People keep calling me and asking, 'When are we getting a Verizon deal?' I tell them, I have no idea," said City Councilman Tony Avella (D-Queens), who heads the city's Franchise and Concessions Committee. Avella says he has tried for 18 months to schedule a City Council public hearing on the cable contracts, but Speaker Christine Quinn, who has built a close relationship with City Hall, has blocked his efforts.

The bit also mentions that NY State is looking into a statewide video franchise, but are including some consumer protections (including network neutrality) that Verizon isn't particularly fond of.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/11796713
> 
> 
> Too bad not even Katee Sackhoff (Starbuck) can save that show. It looks absolutely horrible.



Did you watch it? It wasn't as bad as you make it seem. It was good and watchable. The time period might be congested, but I think it has a good chance to break out this year way before private practice. We will see what happens tonight.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11802574
> 
> 
> That is what I would have thought, it seems like it would have a dizzying effect. Maybe I will watch more games thie year, especially since I have HDNET this year.



Definitely give hockey on HDNET a look. They do a great job with it.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11802542
> 
> 
> Maybe because The YES network has all these HD cameras sitting around that they decide to loan out to the other shows. Baseball season is over for them until March. They really only need the studio cameras and maybe 2 for the locker postgame shows.



New Jersey Nets


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/11800867
> 
> 
> Random drop-ins at TBS-HD have proven me to be correct so far -- when the game is not on, we get nothing but crappy stretched SD. What a waste of bandwidth this channel is going to be!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only do we have TNT-HD wasting an HD slot showing mostly crappy stretched SD, now we've got another channel doing the same exact thing!



This is the way most channels will be in the begining until they all have a high tech conversion plant or something similar. Right now most of the stations are upconverting there crap to better looking crap. The only HD stations that look great are the ones that are singular(DiscoveryHD, UniversalHD, and Mr. Cuban's babies) and the main OTA nets for primetime and Live events. All the simulcast stations have been questionable at best untill they show first run shows. This is the only time these stations excel. TNTHD despite criticism has done better lately(at least to me the drama schedule has looked close to the HD version I saw when the same episode premiered on the nets) The movies still need help, but like I Posted here last year, Titanic by far has been TNTHD's best HD performance.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/11802668
> 
> 
> New Jersey Nets



Ooops. forgot about them, but still not that many Cameras needed for a BBall game that is used for babseball.


----------



## NYFOOTBALLGIANTS

Everyone complains about not having channels, we get them and then everyone complains there is not enough HD content on them.


----------



## broadwayblue

Anyone have Bob Watson's email?


----------



## LL3HD

 [email protected] 



edit: this address is wong... it's corrected below...


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/11802630
> 
> 
> from another AVS member:
> 
> 
> FiOSTV Coming to NYC
> 
> 15-year franchise agreement negotiated in secret...
> 
> 01:00PM Wednesday Oct 03 2007 by Karl



In secret, we all knew they were trying to get the deal done, the only question was when?

I know this wasn't from you Andy, but the article is from a reporter sticking his nose where it doesn't belong. Back up secret deals is a way of life in this town(remember snapple gate), it is the only way to get things happen faster. Like that congressman said, he wants hearings, that just makes the process longer. The people think hearings are a smoke screen anyway!!! This should be a no-brainer. Competition is good period. It always has been and always will be. Satelite might have been a good substitute but in no ways was it a direct competitor to cable especiallty Now in the digital age we are in now. It offers a better service but for only one of item, TV. But it never led cable to the price war that FIOS TV will. The prices just kept going up on both systems, the only deal was for new customers. IMHO with FIOS TV in the same market it will make TWC think first before they raise prices. This article will be nothing but a setback to getting Verizon FIOSTV the NYC franchise approval.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/11803291
> 
> [email protected]



that email address bounced back as undeliverable.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/11734120
> 
> 
> this is the guy that has the power to flip the switch in NYC!!!
> 
> try sending the same email to him.
> 
> 
> Bob Watson
> 
> 
> VP Programming & New Business Development
> 
> 
> Time Warner Cable of NY & NJ
> 
> 
> 120 East 23rd Street
> 
> 
> New York, NY 10010
> 
> 
> 212-598-7363 | Fax: 212-364-9810
> 
> 
> Email: [email protected]



I left out the dot after bob.











....and "able" as in cable.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/11803441
> 
> 
> I left out the dot after bob.



Thanks...a google search revealed that very post! The internet is scary sometimes. Anyway, fired off an email about Golf/Vs since the NHL opens tonight and Vs. will air two games.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NYFOOTBALLGIANTS* /forum/post/11802946
> 
> 
> Everyone complains about not having channels, we get them and then everyone complains there is not enough HD content on them.



Where have you been? This is America the land of the freedom to complain about every little thing.










TV in 1948 3 channels. WE WANT MORE!!!!

TV in 1979 3 major, 3 local, and 1 PBS. WE WANT MORE!

Cable introduce 55 channels WE WANT MORE!

Upgraded cable 80-90 channels WE WANT MORE!

DTV Cable 250 channels WE WANT MORE!

24 HDTV channels WE WANT MORE!

You see we are never satisfied.


Boy, do I love this country!


----------



## mpet29

I'm still getting a black screen on 708, TBS HD. So I'm stuck watching this game on channel 8, crappy TBS SD.


Anyone else seeing black?


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/11803461
> 
> 
> Thanks...a google search revealed that very post! The internet is scary sometimes. Anyway, fired off an email about Golf/Vs since the NHL opens tonight and Vs. will air two games.



hey I thought you were moving to NC. LOL.

To answer your previous question:
_Any chance we might be getting some new channels (including Versus/Golf) on the 15th?_

The way TWC saved TBSHD for the last minute anything is possible, especially since Cablevision is way up and the SAT co's are increasing their HD lines lately.

Bold prediction, not really bold because I already said that I believe big changes were coming in November. But going out on a limb, a strong one, I will say you will be very happy oct 15.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/11802056
> 
> 
> Maybe I should move to Raleigh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/NC/pr...DChannels.html
> 
> 
> NEW on October 15, 2007
> 
> 
> Versus/Golf Channel HD will offer simulcasts of Golf from noon-7 p.m. and of Versus from 7 p.m.-midnight. Versus/Golf Channel HD will feature National Hockey League games and pro boxing from Versus and PGA golf coverage from Golf.
> 
> 
> Any chance we might be getting some new channels (including Versus/Golf) on the 15th?



Just for the hell of it I check the HD in Raleigh, NC for you. If it wasn't for the 2 new channels VsHD & A&EHD we would still be ahead of them in HD offerings 24-21. Our three local sports nets tip the scales toward us until they added those staitions and MHD. I was shocked to see that there are many sub-networks in NC and some don't even have DTV, which means no HD. But then again I was going by the TWC web site and we all know how good they are at being up to date!!!.


----------



## coreynyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/11800867
> 
> 
> Random drop-ins at TBS-HD have proven me to be correct so far -- when the game is not on, we get nothing but crappy stretched SD. What a waste of bandwidth this channel is going to be!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only do we have TNT-HD wasting an HD slot showing mostly crappy stretched SD, now we've got another channel doing the same exact thing!



I put on a rerun of The Office last night and couldn't believe that they were showing it in stretch-o-vision (letter box black bars at the top & bottom, picture looking distorted)this is a show that originally aired in full screen HD (unlike a lot of the older reruns like Friends that they show)!


I really don't get it.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/11804166
> 
> 
> I put on a rerun of The Office last night and couldn't believe that they were showing it in stretch-o-vision (letter box black bars at the top & bottom, picture looking distorted)this is a show that originally aired in full screen HD (unlike a lot of the older reruns like Friends that they show)!
> 
> 
> I really don't get it.



You see this is the problem with HD, the Why? I get confused just like you. I saw that same episode and it looked great on NBC HD 3 years ago. While It has already been proven(to me at least) that a simulacast HD stations is subpar to real HD quality. Why is that? TNTHD makes an attempt but shows look stretch and there is obviously a lot of people that dislike TNT's quality. TBS is a sister channel so I wouldn't expect it to get much better anytime soon. Sure the Live games will look great and their first run shows good, but their re-run comedy line-up will be questionable for a while. Also don't forget about TWC their signal can add to the questionable PQ.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11804395
> 
> 
> You see this is the problem with HD, the Why? I get confused just like you. I saw that same episode and it looked great on NBC HD 3 years ago. While It has already been proven(to me at least) that a simulacast HD stations is subpar to real HD quality. Why is that? TNTHD makes an attempt but shows look stretch and there is obviously a lot of people that dislike TNT's quality. TBS is a sister channel so I wouldn't expect it to get much better anytime soon. Sure the Live games will look great and their first run shows good, but their re-run comedy line-up will be questionable for a while. Also don't forget about TWC their signal can add to the questionable PQ.



FYI.


Anything you see stretched is not HD..... thats why it looks so bad.


(we don't know why they are unable to provide the original HD versions... as they obviously exist)


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11803691
> 
> 
> hey I thought you were moving to NC. LOL.
> 
> To answer your previous question:
> _Any chance we might be getting some new channels (including Versus/Golf) on the 15th?_
> 
> The way TWC saved TBSHD for the last minute anything is possible, especially since Cablevision is way up and the SAT co's are increasing their HD lines lately.
> 
> Bold prediction, not really bold because I already said that I believe big changes were coming in November. But going out on a limb, a strong one, I will say you will be very happy oct 15.



That's a bit far to commute to Rangers games.










I really hope we get some good news on the 15th. If I only have to miss 1 game this season (10/10 Rangers @ Islanders) it won't be the end of the world.


----------



## gooomz

Does anyone know the Oppo dgital code so that the TWC Scientific Atlanta Explorer HD Remote will control my Oppo Dvd player?


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/11804166
> 
> 
> I put on a rerun of The Office last night and couldn't believe that they were showing it in stretch-o-vision (letter box black bars at the top & bottom, picture looking distorted)this is a show that originally aired in full screen HD (unlike a lot of the older reruns like Friends that they show)!
> 
> 
> I really don't get it.



Apparently, showing syndicated content in HD requires a whole different set of HD-ready equipment than merely retransmitting a live or network broadcast, which is why local stations don't show syndicated stuff in HD yet.


But that comes off as an excuse more than an explanation, since TNT seems to have no problems showing episodes of Charmed, ER and L&O in HD (not stretch-o-vision) much of the time.


----------



## bahill

Nice game on TBS-HD tonight (Picture and result-wise).


I think they need to work a bit on their broadcast skills (which is odd, considering how long they've carried the Braves), but it was fun to watch, and a great game.


Go Sox!


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jpr281* /forum/post/11798002
> 
> 
> It's pretty sporadic as to which shows are in HD. Perhaps Doggie being at a remote location (a radio station in Hartford) had something to do with it (not being able to get HD cameras and equipment up there?).
> 
> 
> If I remember correctly, I think only Friday of last week was in HD, the reason for that - I have no idea. Like I said before, I haven't figured out why some shows are in HD and some aren't.
> 
> 
> But I think they said that when they do remote shows from now on, YES will have them in HD (Yankee Stadium, LCS, and/or World Series, Super Bowl show).



Cool...thanks!


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bahill* /forum/post/11807813
> 
> 
> Nice game on TBS-HD tonight (Picture and result-wise).
> 
> 
> I think they need to work a bit on their broadcast skills (which is odd, considering how long they've carried the Braves), but it was fun to watch, and a great game.
> 
> 
> Go Sox!



I thought TBSHD looked exceptional the other night for the game in Colorado and tonight's picture is fantastic too.


Yeah







Go Sox. *Bring em on!*


----------



## OSUBuckly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/11807669
> 
> 
> Apparently, showing syndicated content in HD requires a whole different set of HD-ready equipment than merely retransmitting a live or network broadcast, which is why local stations don't show syndicated stuff in HD yet.
> 
> 
> But that comes off as an excuse more than an explanation, since TNT seems to have no problems showing episodes of Charmed, ER and L&O in HD (not stretch-o-vision) much of the time.



Also, I know I've seen "Two and a Half Men" shown in HD in syndication. 7:00 and 11:30pm on channel 711 I believe. Of all the syndicated shows to get in HD...


----------



## mpet29




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mpet29* /forum/post/11803621
> 
> 
> I'm still getting a black screen on 708, TBS HD. So I'm stuck watching this game on channel 8, crappy TBS SD.
> 
> 
> Anyone else seeing black?



Just me, I guess? Hmm. Not good.


----------



## bahill

You should call TWC. Looks great up here (726 in Hudson Valley).


----------



## JBBO3314

Anybody having trouble with ESPN2-HD? I got no picture.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/11628491
> 
> 
> I'm just about at my wits' end with Time Warner... Customer service wants to send tech out, and the techs always blame customer service. This has happened 4 times now.....dropping TWC altogether and waiting for FiOS TV to come around.



Curious, did you ever file a complaint? If so, did you get any response from them or satisfaction?


----------



## nuttyinnyc

Did any one catch Journeyman Last night? I was giving it's second showing chance. It was much better then last season. However, my eyes were amazed at the end. Sure NBC TV shows have looked good in HD. I have yet to have any problems from it's comedies straight to their drams, But the end showed a moving shot of the main couple driving over the Golden Gate Bridge, all I can say is WOW. It really looked like I was in the helicopter looking down. I have always gotten some nice views from live shows but this seemed to be one of the best on a scripted show.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/11807669
> 
> 
> Apparently, showing syndicated content in HD requires a whole different set of HD-ready equipment than merely retransmitting a live or network broadcast, which is why local stations don't show syndicated stuff in HD yet.
> 
> 
> But that comes off as an excuse more than an explanation, since TNT seems to have no problems showing episodes of Charmed, ER and L&O in HD (not stretch-o-vision) much of the time.



That is what I was saying, some of there shows are in true HD, but why only some of them? I don't think any of the Charmed episodes were broadcast originally in HD maybe just the last season. But they for the most part they look HD to me. (Yes, I watched Charmed, I followed the series when they 1st ran it on TNT. Same thing I did with Buffy when FX statrted reruns.) To me most of their series look about right it is the movies that leave the biggest question marks. If this is true why can't TBS get the comedy series right?


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/11801544
> 
> 
> So far I can't say that I'm seeing any visible degradation due to rate shaping.



Oh, it's BAD. Most movies that I watch on HBO these days have obvious visual picture degredation whenever there's a lot of motion or quick cuts. I watched Tenacious D In The Pick Of Destiny last night, and every time there was a cut to a new scene, or there was a lot of action the picture became quite blocky. If you watch carefully for it, you'll see it. Obviously not everything has a lot of motion or quick cuts, but if you pay attention on the channels that have more of a "squeeze" on them, you'll quite obviously see it.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/11802519
> 
> 
> Time Warner Offers Businesses IPTV Suite
> 
> 
> Operator Offers 10-Channel News Package In New York Metro Area
> 
> By Kent Gibbons -- Multichannel News, 10/3/2007 8:53:00 AM
> 
> Time Warner Cable is now offering a 10-channel package of live TV networks, including CNN, CNBC and Fox News Channel, delivered over the Internet to business customers with cable-modem service in the New York City area.



Ah, a VERY interesting development... thanks for the post!


How this impacts what we are all mostly concerned about is another matter... one could speculate that they already know they are going to lose a LOT of customers to FIOS and thus are preparing other revenue streams. Maybe their lobbyists told them they could NOT prevent Verizon from getting it's franchise for that long a time...


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/11802630
> 
> 
> from another AVS member:
> 
> 
> FiOSTV Coming to NYC
> 
> 15-year franchise agreement negotiated in secret...
> 
> 01:00PM Wednesday Oct 03 2007 by Karl
> 
> 
> Verizon has been conducting conversations with NYC leaders in secret, and are poised to strike a 15-year franchise agreement that could bring FiOSTV to the city, notes the NY Daily News. The paper complains that the secret negotiations leaves locals (and the city council) completely unsure if the deal includes any consumer protections:
> 
> Mayor Bloomberg's aides have conducted all the Verizon talks in virtual secrecy. They refuse to share their strategy with the City Council, which authorized the franchise talks in a resolution last year. "People keep calling me and asking, 'When are we getting a Verizon deal?' I tell them, I have no idea," said City Councilman Tony Avella (D-Queens), who heads the city's Franchise and Concessions Committee. Avella says he has tried for 18 months to schedule a City Council public hearing on the cable contracts, but Speaker Christine Quinn, who has built a close relationship with City Hall, has blocked his efforts.
> 
> The bit also mentions that NY State is looking into a statewide video franchise, but are including some consumer protections (including network neutrality) that Verizon isn't particularly fond of.



Wow, we're full of interesting tidbits today. This, if really true, actually kind of supports my wild ass speculation that TWC had lobbyists trying to prevent a deal as long as they could. Why else would "secret negotiations" be necessary? We all KNOW they need a franchise deal, laying all that fiber JUST for phone and internet is a total waste of resources.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/11812416
> 
> 
> laying all that fiber JUST for phone and internet is a total waste of resources.



Hey I don't think it is a waste of time at all, if it will make my internet faster (Verizon DSL)and (Verizon freedom pack at $39 per) phone service cheaper. The TV part will just be added bonus but once FIOS is available in my neighborhood. I will be making the switch to phone (cheaper also suppose to eliminate those surcharges that add almost $8 to my phone bill) and internet (broadban 10 x faster thean DSL)immediately. I will wait for the TV, but that switch will all depend on pricing.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/11811929
> 
> 
> Oh, it's BAD. Most movies that I watch on HBO these days have obvious visual picture degredation whenever there's a lot of motion or quick cuts. I watched Tenacious D In The Pick Of Destiny last night, and every time there was a cut to a new scene, or there was a lot of action the picture became quite blocky. If you watch carefully for it, you'll see it. Obviously not everything has a lot of motion or quick cuts, but if you pay attention on the channels that have more of a "squeeze" on them, you'll quite obviously see it.



I'll keep an eye on HBO... but something else strikes me. Goes back to some visual studies done a while ago. The point was that when one *is* concentrating and looking for something "bad" one may easily find it. But if one is just looking at an image overall, they may not notice it at all. The point was that the human eye is one of the most amazing instruments in our bods. In many instances, it automatically adjusts to defects.


Good example... was having a discussion on motion blur with a guy on another forum I have immense respect for as he really, really knows his stuff. He gave me a specific example of how to "see" it. I finally DID see it, BUT it took a long while AND I had to totally concentrate at the very edges of the screen. Which meant I 100% lost site of the action (had to do with a fast break in basketball and seeing motion blur in the crowd, what little of it is actually shown). Yes I did see blur from fast camera movement, but I had to 100% ignore the player bringing the ball up court.


----------



## nuttyinnyc

so River, getting into politics a bit, do you support the Mayor for trying to do something like this? He is a big business guy but seems to understand the little people, no matter right or wrong he has done a lot of good things in the interest of the people that is new to me from our elected officials. LOL. I think this deal is one that should be expedited and not delayed by politics. It appears to me that he is giving Verizon the standard cable offer. Other thaen TWC complaining, Where is the problem?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11812600
> 
> 
> Hey I don't think it is a waste of time at all, if it will make my internet faster (Verizon DSL)and (Verizon freedom pack at $39 per) phone service cheaper. The TV part will just be added bonus but once FIOS is available in my neighborhood. I will be making the switch to phone (cheaper also suppose to eliminate those surcharges that add almost $8 to my phone bill) and internet (broadban 10 x faster thean DSL)immediately. I will wait for the TV, but that switch will all depend on pricing.



For any corporate entity, "resources" generally refers to money, although time can equate to money. AND I'm talking NOT from a customer view, but from the corporation. Verizon can supply excellent phone service (1000% more reliable than TWC gives me IP access) and reasonable Internet without laying an inch of fiber. No chance in hell the cost of the fiber rollout is justified by just phone and IP service, even if the IP speed is better.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/11812647
> 
> 
> I'll keep an eye on HBO... but something else strikes me. Goes back to some visual studies done a while ago. The point was that when one *is* concentrating and looking for something "bad" one may easily find it. But if one is just looking at an image overall, they may not notice it at all. The point was that the human eye is one of the most amazing instruments in our bods. In many instances, it automatically adjusts to defects.



River, you and me probably have taken the same class. This is what I have been trying to explain to people when it comes to the new technologies of today. "You Look and you WILL find" Our eye's like to play tricks on us or they see what we want them to see. Just like your example shows you really have to focus on something to really see it. But unfortunately the more you focus the worse your TV might seem, so is it really worth looking for all the flaws if you enjoy the picture as a whole?


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/11812817
> 
> 
> For any corporate entity, "resources" generally refers to money, although time can equate to money. AND I'm talking NOT from a customer view, but from the corporation. Verizon can supply excellent phone service (1000% more reliable than TWC gives me IP access) and reasonable Internet without laying an inch of fiber. No chance in hell the cost of the fiber rollout is justified by just phone and IP service, even if the IP speed is better.



when you put it this way I know what you are saying, Verizon is already the best at what it offers, but realistically. When was the last time our local phone companies updated their lines. The FIOS rollout is updating as well as introducing a new medium for Verizon customers. While the cost of the new service is obviously going to fall on existing customers like myself. Aren't we in the digital age, Don't you think the FIOS service as a whole is a way bring digital service to the community?


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBBO3314* /forum/post/11810421
> 
> 
> Anybody having trouble with ESPN2-HD? I got no picture.



This morning??...absolutely! I usually watch Mike & Mike on ESPN2 HD from 6-7AM, and this morning there was nothing to see on that channel but a grey screen on my plasma. The =*non*= HD ESPN2 was working fine, of course.


----------



## mabrym

is anyone else only getting about 800 kbs on the internet?


----------



## mabrym




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11812821
> 
> 
> River, you and me probably have taken the same class. This is what I have been trying to explain to people when it comes to the new technologies of today. "You Look and you WILL find" Our eye's like to play tricks on us or they see what we want them to see. Just like your example shows you really have to focus on something to really see it. But unfortunately the more you focus the worse your TV might seem, so is it really worth looking for all the flaws if you enjoy the picture as a whole?



Does anyone notice a lot more graininess on darker scenes, particularly indoors?


----------



## richiekkim

Ever since TBS HD launched, there's been no picture or sound whatsoever. Anyone else have this problem? I guess this is the only upside to the Mets being eliminated. Otherwise I'd be seriously pissed off.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *richiekkim* /forum/post/11817407
> 
> 
> Ever since TBS HD launched, there's been no picture or sound whatsoever. Anyone else have this problem? I guess this is the only upside to the Mets being eliminated. Otherwise I'd be seriously pissed off.



try resetting your box

then call and *****


TBS-HD has worked just fine since Monday


----------



## TMSKILZ

TBS-HD (CH:708) Baseball PQ has been excellent & on par w/ that on YES-HD (CH:730) just my 2 cents!


Once FIOS is available in my area of Queens, I'll be switching, although I may be in the minority when I say I have been pleased w/ TWC NYC service (Internet & Cable TV) since I signed up 2 yrs ago!


----------



## realdeal1115

Just a quick question.. what are you TWC guys thoughts on DirectTV? I have been a long time TWC customer but I am thinking of switching. What do you think?


Thanks


----------



## bahill

I actually switched _from_ DirecTV to TWC when I went to HD (after 7 years of subscribing), just due to the monthly cost increases for going to HD on D*.


The bundled triple play from TWC is so much cheaper, even when you add HD, it just didn't make financial sense to stay with D*. Also not crazy about the "slimline" dish for MPEG-4 HD...it's HUGE compared to the current circle-dish.


Now, it is true that D* is rolling out a whole bunch of HD channels over the next few months, but as long as TWC adds a few more soon, I'll be happy (I'm more of an HD sports junkie, anyway, and they pretty much have that covered).


I wasn't _un_happy with D*, just was ready to move on.


----------



## ANGEL 35

Did any one have problems with USA last night?? Law & order was cut off.Did not get to see the end of the show.Any one else??? It was the new Law & order


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *realdeal99* /forum/post/11820029
> 
> 
> Just a quick question.. what are you TWC guys thoughts on DirectTV? I have been a long time TWC customer but I am thinking of switching. What do you think?
> 
> 
> Thanks



First, the folks who CAN get Direct in this city are few... there's buildings blocking the view and the typical landlord question (will they allow a dish to be mounted?).


If you CAN get it, one thing I think about is that there's no broadband internet. Which means you have to go for the 3Mb service via DSL & Verizon, or if you really need more speed, stay with Road Runner. The issue is that RR costs 15 MORE per month if you do NOT subscribe to other TWC services. It's 60/month, which I find a real rip off.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/11820198
> 
> 
> Did any one have problems with USA last night?? Law & order was cut off.Did not get to see the end of the show.Any one else??? It was the new Law & order



I DVRed it and watched this morning with no issues. What a great episode it was, I can't wait till NBC starts the rerun episodes on Sat in HD(Next sat should be the premeire episode repeat if you can wait until then), Then I will just set that airing to record.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *richiekkim* /forum/post/11817407
> 
> 
> Ever since TBS HD launched, there's been no picture or sound whatsoever. Anyone else have this problem?



TBSHD has been great. The only problem that I've had lately is my DVR thinks that it's always full. With all of these games and new looooong shows like the PBS series The War last weekmy storage peaks instantly but as I watch and delete the damn thing doesn't know that it's gone.


I've been rebooting now either at night or in the morning to get things in order. This has been working.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/11821364
> 
> 
> TBSHD has been great. The only problem that I've had lately is my DVR thinks that it's always full. With all of these games and new looooong shows like the PBS series The War last weekmy storage peaks instantly but as I watch and delete the damn thing doesn't know that it's gone.
> 
> 
> I've been rebooting now either at night or in the morning to get things in order. This has been working.



I had that same problem during premiere week, I tell you. It wasn't easy making sure I didn't miss anything. It just kept showing me that I was close to full. 2 days left! less than a day! This week was much easier. It is friday and I have 5 shows scheduled for tonight alone however, the DVR is clear of warnings. The weird part is that it looks like I have just as many shows waiting to be viewed as I did this time last week. Is it possible that we are using less space per HD show this week compared to last?


----------



## NYFOOTBALLGIANTS

I wish we could add storage without losing pause and rewind on live TV... such is life. I actually started deleting "The War" due to space which is real unfortunate.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11821644
> 
> 
> It wasn't easy making sure I didn't miss anything.



The War was one of those shows that I knew would have to be recorded and watched ASAP or else I'd be screwed. I managed to stay one day behind. It was a great documentary but what a chore it was to watch mainly because of the episodes length and-- the emotional drain that came with each one. I wish they would have spaced it out, or at least started it a few weeks ago. I finally got a decent night sleep last night.


----------



## heinriph




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NYFOOTBALLGIANTS* /forum/post/11821684
> 
> 
> I wish we could add storage without losing pause and rewind on live TV...



If you go to your local TWC office, you can trade in your 8300HD (along with your soul and your sanity) and walk out with an 8300HDC, with the new Navigator software.


Apparently the external storage works fine on that, trick play and all. Of course, little else works well.


Nyttyinnyc and LL3HD, if you think storage management is a headache with Passport, you should (not!) try Navigator. It has a neat little 'fuel gauge' that tells you you have e.g. 49% free space left - and then rejects your next recording with a 'disk full' message. And you won't get any of those "one day left" warnings either - anything not nailed down gets zapped when you turn your back.


(actually, re-reading LL3HD, it sounds like you might have it already)


----------



## scott_bernstein

Another example of bitrate shaping from TWC-NYC -- I recorded a movie 2 nights ago from Cinemax-HD ("El Aura", a Spanish crime drama, amazingly presented in OAR!) -- it was 2hr 15min long. Just a few months back, I would have expected a movie that was 135 minutes to take up between 12 & 15 Gig of space. After I removed it last night, I only reclaimed slightly less than 9G of space. This is more than a 1/3 reduction.....


My old formula was to expect an HD program to take up approx. 6G/hr of space, so 2.25 hours of programming would be about 15G.


What was lost, I can hardly say since there was no fast motion or anything that would suffer from motion blur in this one.


NOTE: I believe that the 6G/hr estimate is what Passport uses to determine if you have enough space to record a program. This formula is apparently what it will also use to determine how many programs it needs to remove to record something new. It generally doesn't like to let the "free space" go below 6G of free space, so if you want to record something that is 2 hours long, make sure that you have 18G (or so) of free space. You can check the space remaning yourself in the diagnostic mode and make sure you delete enough stuff by hand to get the new stuff you want to record.


Some channels (CBS-HD in particular -- I frequently get 7G recordings of Letterman shows) can have MORE than 6G/hr of throughput, which can occasionally lead to the end of a program recorded on that channel being chopped off if you are low on space.


As a comparison, SD channels generally take up to 1G/hr (sometimes a lot less, sometimes a bit more).



ONE MORE NOTE: If you are trying to record 2 things at once, Passport requires a LOT more space for the 2nd program to begin -- it doesn't say "OK, I am recording 2 one hour HD programs -- do I have 12G avail?" Not sure how it figures out the space requirements when it's recording 2 programs at once.


So, it might remove a bunch more programs when you're trying to record 2 things at once than it would remove if you were recording the same 2 things in sequence.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heinriph* /forum/post/11822983
> 
> 
> try Navigator....(actually, re-reading LL3HD, it sounds like you might have it already)



No, fortunately I am still Passport.

*Anything* I record I set up as save until manually erased because I've been burned too many times. Those days with that sand clock spilling away, scaring me like Dorothy, are long gone.


My box has its idiosyncrasies but I've learned to live with them.


----------



## freeurbody

I just went in to upgrade my cable to HDTV and they gave me a Pioneer 3510. After examining the box, I asked the guy why it didn't have HDMI. He says its because I live in Queens. Is this true? Do Manhattan people get newer boxes, as opposed to Queens and Brooklyn customers. I mean I don't have a HDMI capable receiver so I was going to use composite and digital coaxial, but is there a newer HDTV cable box I can ask for? I don't want DVR. I went to the TWC on 23rd St. TIA


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/11822993
> 
> 
> ...so if you want to record something that is 2 hours long, make sure that you have 18G (or so) of free space..



I think the buffer will be eating up space too. I always try and clear a to be recorded tuner prior to recording.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *freeurbody* /forum/post/11823287
> 
> 
> I just went in to upgrade my cable to HDTV and they gave me a Pioneer 3510. After examining the box, I asked the guy why it didn't have HDMI. He says its because I live in Queens. Is this true? Do Manhattan people get newer boxes, as opposed to Queens and Brooklyn customers. I mean I don't have a HDMI capable receiver so I was going to use composite and digital coaxial, but is there a newer HDTV cable box I can ask for? I don't want DVR. I went to the TWC on 23rd St. TIA



LOL 'because you live in Queens'???


gotta love those TWC guys.....



Sorry.... i just thought that was really funny.


I believe your box has a DVI output - and you can get a DVI-HDMI cable anywhere - but unlike HDMI - it only sends video - you'll need separate audio cables... but if you plan on using a separate speaker system - then it works out anyways.


I've have the SA8300 DVR for over 2 years - and I've actually had to use an HDMI-DVI cable - as my TV only has a DVI input - the video transfer is exactly the same.


----------



## NYFOOTBALLGIANTS

Hmmm so I can really go down and just swap boxes that easily... Is navigator really that bad? Sorry a bit of a newbie with cable DVR's


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/11822119
> 
> 
> The War was one of those shows that I knew would have to be recorded and watched ASAP or else I'd be screwed. I managed to stay one day behind. It was a great documentary but what a chore it was to watch mainly because of the episodes length and-- the emotional drain that came with each one. I wish they would have spaced it out, or at least started it a few weeks ago. I finally got a decent night sleep last night.



PM me with your opinion about the show, It seems like something I would be interested in watching, Not during the regular season, of course, but something to keep in mind ofr if I do see the play back.


----------



## NYFOOTBALLGIANTS

It is surprisingly already out on DVD as well.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11823854
> 
> 
> It seems like something I would be interested in watching,.



It was great. It's not an actual complete time line or history of the war but it covers all of the main events following four towns in America and how they were affected by the war from start to finish. Check it out.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heinriph* /forum/post/11822983
> 
> 
> 
> Nyttyinnyc and LL3HD, if you think storage management is a headache with Passport, you should (not!) try Navigator. It has a neat little 'fuel gauge' that tells you you have e.g. 49% free space left - and then rejects your next recording with a 'disk full' message. And you won't get any of those "one day left" warnings either - anything not nailed down gets zapped when you turn your back.
> 
> 
> (actually, re-reading LL3HD, it sounds like you might have it already)



With the complaints posted here I rather wait until TWC gets Navigator right before changing my box. Plus I rather lose stuff I have remaining instead of not being able to record scheduled recording because if I didn't rush to see that last show that gets eliminated that means it wasn't a show that I HAD to see.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/11823960
> 
> 
> It was great. It's not an actual complete time line or history of the war but it covers all of the main events following four towns in America and how they were affected by the war from start to finish. Check it out.



I think I remember that, it isn't new. It has been on a while but I think because it is so long I have avoided it.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/11823360
> 
> 
> I think the buffer will be eating up space too. I always try and clear a to be recorded tuner prior to recording.



Nope -- the buffer is not included in this assessment. The buffer is not included in the "AVFS" free space listing. It has its own partition.


Scott


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/11824215
> 
> 
> Nope -- the buffer is not included in this assessment. The buffer is not included in the "AVFS" free space listing. It has its own partition.



That's interesting.


What do you think of this situation?


I have no series recordings. I have about 3 hours of HD and 3 hours of SD on the DVR at all times. I usually float about 7 hours of HD future or live recordings. As an example, I'll set up an HD sporting event for 5 hours and I'll record an HD two-hour show while watching something else. The problem is I'll _occasionally_ get that warning- you don't have enough disc space.


I am a very judicious delete-er. I always delete before scheduling a recording but I never know when I'm going to get that warning. The only way to be sure that my DVR and me are on the same page (without going into diagnostic mode) is by rebooting.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/11826420
> 
> 
> That’s interesting.
> 
> 
> What do you think of this situation?
> 
> 
> I have no series recordings. I have about 3 hours of HD and 3 hours of SD on the DVR at all times. I usually float about 7 hours of HD “future” or “live” recordings. As an example, I’ll set up an HD sporting event for 5 hours and I’ll record an HD two-hour show while watching something else. The problem is I’ll _occasionally_ get that warning- you don’t have enough disc space.
> 
> 
> I am a very judicious delete-er. I always delete before scheduling a recording but I never know when I’m going to get that warning. The only way to be sure that my DVR and me are on the same page (without going into diagnostic mode) is by rebooting.



It's hard to say unless you go into the diagnostic mode and see how much disc space it says you have left. That's the only way you can answer the question about whether you have enough space or not.


If you are recording only one show, you must use the following formula to determine how much free space you need (in Gigabytes):

6 + (6 * number of hours you want to record)


It will occasionally allow you to get by with *very slightly* less free space, but that is rare.


If you are recording 2 shows at once, this formula goes out the window. I haven't yet figured out how it determines how much space it needs when you're trying to tape 2 things at once. Some times it seems to want to *double* what the 2nd show requires, possibly yielding something like this:

6 + (6 * number of hours you want to record for the first program) + (12 * number of hours you want to record the 2nd program)


The odd thing is that if your first recording ends before the 2nd one does, and you are tuned to the correct channel on the 2nd tuner, it will immediately start recording (from the beginning, if it's still in the buffer) the entire 2nd program that it didn't think it had space for before!


The whole Scientific Atlanta DVR/Passport combo sure has a lot of voodoo involved.










Scott


----------



## realdeal1115

Anyone watching the Yankees game on TBS-HD.... does the picture look odd to anyone or is it just me?? I'm not real sure how to explain it except that it has the look of a movie.


?


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/11826598
> 
> 
> ...go into the diagnostic mode and see how much disc space it says you have left...
> 
> ....The whole Scientific Atlanta DVR/Passport combo sure has a lot of voodoo involved.










Thanks again.


I guess I'll start jumping into the diagnostic screen and do some experimenting. One thing I'll do is a before and after to verify whether I get more space after re-booting. I'd like to see if there's any pattern to it.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *realdeal99* /forum/post/11826661
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone watching the Yankees game on TBS-HD.... does the picture look odd to anyone or is it just me?? I'm not real sure how to explain it except that it has the look of a movie.



I’m about 90 minutes behind on DVR delay and I don’t see anything unusual picture quality wise. Maybe because it’s twilight and the lighting is a little off?


I’d like to grab that ornery looking old Cleveland fan sitting behind the Yankees dugout and knock his hat off. I’ve seen him over the years sitting there. What a tool that guy is. If you don’t know who I’m talking about, he obnoxiously changes his hat just about every inning. And they’re usually all bright fluorescent colors.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Was noodling around... VERY curious! First I use speakeasy.net for speed testing. I got some very interesting results this morning. From all west coast servers (LA, SF, & Seattle) I got the expected 6600-6700 speeds (the best our 7Mb/s service can muster).


BUT from all closer servers (NY, Chi, Dallas, Atlanta) guess what? I got consistent results, running around 9700.


Seems that they might have slip streamed 10MB/s service on us. Of course, up speed was same, around 480 kb/s. As I remember the move to 7 Mb/s service, they ran it for 2 months, rolled back to 5, then a month or so later went to 7. So it may be a while before it's 9700 all across the country, but is a positive sign. Too bad it doesn't also involve taking upload to 786k!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11823963
> 
> 
> With the complaints posted here I rather wait until TWC gets Navigator right before changing my box. Plus I rather lose stuff I have remaining instead of not being able to record scheduled recording because if I didn't rush to see that last show that gets eliminated that means it wasn't a show that I HAD to see.



At some point, they will force Nagivator on our 8300HDs. I sure as hell wish we'd get a weeks notice so I can run out all the recordings (there are more than one post about how recordings got deleted with a Nagivator d/l). At that point, I'm heading to 23rd street for a HDC box.


----------



## AndyHDTV

Called up a CSR about some random issues and asked about the service contract. And I was able to get it dispite being in Manhattan.


I opted for 5%.


ALL-IN-ONE TRIPLE PLAY $123.45

PREMIUMS W/ON DEMAND (4) $28.45

HDXTRA COMBO PACK $14.25

ADDITIONAL HD-DVR BOX $9.64

ADDITIONAL DIGITAL BOX $9.64

DVR SERVICE $8.50

VOICE MAIL 1 $3.76


Total for all products: $0.00 $197.69

Grand Total: $197.69*


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/11830816
> 
> 
> I opted for 5%.
> 
> Grand Total: $197.69*



Living in Queens and having the option of FIOS probably sooner than Manhattan and also having the luxury of going with a dishthere's no way I will lock into a 5 or 10% deal. I'll lock in for up to 5 years if they want me to but I have to see a lot more on the table. Let' start with a minimum of 20% for two and add on with time.


----------



## AndyHDTV

Oh yeah, the CSR told me that effective Oct 1st, standard roadrunner service is 10Mbps.


----------



## AndyHDTV

newsflash........


Dispite the service "K" being on TWC's website for manhattan. I got a phone call from the CSR and she said that the "K" was applied in error. She said that it wasn't yet avalible for manhattan. Instead she gave me a deal. I will be saving 30 bucks off my bill for the next 12 months. not counting that fact that I will get hbo/max free for a month, and sho/starz free for 3 months.


still made out like a bandit!


----------



## ZMike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/11830537
> 
> 
> Was noodling around... VERY curious! First I use speakeasy.net for speed testing. I got some very interesting results this morning. From all west coast servers (LA, SF, & Seattle) I got the expected 6600-6700 speeds (the best our 7Mb/s service can muster).
> 
> 
> BUT from all closer servers (NY, Chi, Dallas, Atlanta) guess what? I got consistent results, running around 9700.
> 
> 
> Seems that they might have slip streamed 10MB/s service on us. Of course, up speed was same, around 480 kb/s. As I remember the move to 7 Mb/s service, they ran it for 2 months, rolled back to 5, then a month or so later went to 7. So it may be a while before it's 9700 all across the country, but is a positive sign. Too bad it doesn't also involve taking upload to 786k!



I have RR Premium and I just checked my numbers and noticed my (local) connection went from 10MB/s to 20MB/s !


If it holds this is a significant change for TWC.


-Mike


----------



## broadwayblue

No improvement for my Mindspring/Earthlink speeds, tests just averaged 6550/480. My Toshiba PCX2200 modem is several years old...would I benefit by swapping it out at TWC?


----------



## abc5

i just gave back my SA 3250 and told TW i need a HD box w/ HDMI. They gave me a SA 4250 HDC...


anyway, i wasn't expecting my service to change, but it seemed that when i got home, the food network no longer worked nor did the speed channel... on the other hand, tons of movie channels i'm not paying for are working... i've seen this thing before and they'll probably sort this out...


but i don't think i've read much about the SA 4250hdc... i thought they were giving out the 8300HD?


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abc5* /forum/post/11834367
> 
> 
> i just gave back my SA 3250 and told TW i need a HD box w/ HDMI. They gave me a SA 4250 HDC...
> 
> 
> anyway, i wasn't expecting my service to change, but it seemed that when i got home, the food network no longer worked nor did the speed channel... on the other hand, tons of movie channels i'm not paying for are working... i've seen this thing before and they'll probably sort this out...
> 
> 
> but i don't think i've read much about the SA 4250hdc... i thought they were giving out the 8300HD?



The 8300HD is the HD DVR...now replaced by the 8300HDC.


----------



## TravKoolBreeze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/11830537
> 
> 
> Was noodling around... VERY curious! First I use speakeasy.net for speed testing. I got some very interesting results this morning. From all west coast servers (LA, SF, & Seattle) I got the expected 6600-6700 speeds (the best our 7Mb/s service can muster).
> 
> 
> BUT from all closer servers (NY, Chi, Dallas, Atlanta) guess what? I got consistent results, running around 9700.
> 
> 
> Seems that they might have slip streamed 10MB/s service on us. Of course, up speed was same, around 480 kb/s. As I remember the move to 7 Mb/s service, they ran it for 2 months, rolled back to 5, then a month or so later went to 7. So it may be a while before it's 9700 all across the country, but is a positive sign. Too bad it doesn't also involve taking upload to 786k!



Ya, I did a reboot of the modem and the speed jumped again from the last post of 6600kb/s to around 9500kb/s using the speedtest.net website.


----------



## qbbraveheart

wait!??!


what channel is TBSHD


i was looking for the Yankee game in HD the other night since it was on TBS


I have a POS Samsung 3050


ITS HORRIBLE!!!


it hangs sometimes

takes forever for the channel to change sometimes

also for the TV Listings to load up as well


and anyone else have audio issues when they hook it up via HDMI

the volume was way tooo low

and i had my tv volume on 100


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *qbbraveheart* /forum/post/11835403
> 
> 
> wait!??!
> 
> 
> what channel is TBSHD
> 
> 
> i was looking for the Yankee game in HD the other night since it was on TBS
> 
> 
> I have a POS Samsung 4250
> 
> 
> ITS HORRIBLE!!!
> 
> 
> it hangs sometimes
> 
> takes forever for the channel to change sometimes
> 
> also for the TV Listings to load up as well
> 
> 
> and anyone else have audio issues when they hook it up via HDMI
> 
> the volume was way tooo low
> 
> and i had my tv volume on 100



708 for NYC.


You need to reboot your box if your 708 is still YES


----------



## surfinusa88

My Toshiba went belly up a few weeks ago. Swapped it for a Motorola and voila....10mbs in Staten Island


----------



## abc5

4250HD can do 1080p?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abc5* /forum/post/11835786
> 
> 
> 4250HD can do 1080p?



....


There is no such thing as a 1080p television signal.... nor will there ever be.

(only 720p and 1080i - which all current HD boxes handle just fine)


----------



## MarkinNY




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abc5* /forum/post/11834367
> 
> 
> i just gave back my SA 3250 and told TW i need a HD box w/ HDMI. They gave me a SA 4250 HDC...
> 
> 
> anyway, i wasn't expecting my service to change, but it seemed that when i got home, the food network no longer worked nor did the speed channel... on the other hand, tons of movie channels i'm not paying for are working... i've seen this thing before and they'll probably sort this out...
> 
> 
> but i don't think i've read much about the SA 4250hdc... i thought they were giving out the 8300HD?



That's normal. It can take up to a few days until they program your new box, in the meantime the box is open except for VOD. I received the new SA 4250 box last week in Queens and could not get it to work consistantly w/HDMI. After I swapped it for a Samsung 3050 box it works fine now.


----------



## playrink

Anyone have info when VersusHD will appear in Manh. Think I read somewhere that TW Buff had it for NHL playoffs last year . Next week's Ranger game would be perfect timing.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *playrink* /forum/post/11838337
> 
> 
> Anyone have info when VersusHD will appear in Manh. Think I read somewhere that TW Buff had it for NHL playoffs last year . Next week's Ranger game would be perfect timing.



You should read the thread a little back (just the last few pages)...


Many of us are begging for it...


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *playrink* /forum/post/11838337
> 
> 
> Anyone have info when VersusHD will appear in Manh. Think I read somewhere that TW Buff had it for NHL playoffs last year . Next week's Ranger game would be perfect timing.



this is the guy that has the power to flip the switch in NYC!!!

try sending the same email to him.


Bob Watson


VP Programming & New Business Development


Time Warner Cable of NY & NJ


120 East 23rd Street


New York, NY 10010


212-598-7363 | Fax: 212-364-9810


Email: [email protected]


----------



## playrink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/11838458
> 
> 
> You should read the thread a little back (just the last few pages)...
> 
> 
> Many of us are begging for it...



I see what u mean...something more effective than begging would be nice. Also want FSNY HD.


----------



## playrink

AndyHDTV: email to Bob forthcoming - any special phrasing suggestions?


----------



## qbbraveheart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MarkinNY* /forum/post/11837254
> 
> 
> That's normal. It can take up to a few days until they program your new box, in the meantime the box is open except for VOD. I received the new SA 4250 box last week in Queens and could not get it to work consistantly w/HDMI. After I swapped it for a Samsung 3050 box it works fine now.



hmmm

I have this box and I too might suspect a problem with the HDMI port...


I had my box connected to my HDTV via HDMI and the volume was VERY low

I had the TV volume on 100 and it sounded like it was on 35


Im going to swap it out for a DVR box hopefully it works fine now


----------



## winternj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/11831801
> 
> 
> No improvement for my Mindspring/Earthlink speeds, tests just averaged 6550/480. My Toshiba PCX2200 modem is several years old...would I benefit by swapping it out at TWC?



Did you reboot your cablemodem? Also, I've *heard* that for now this is only for "RR" customers and not Earthlink customers, but either way, try rebooting your cablemodem then try again. I had to reboot mine to go from 10/768 to 20/1Mbps





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/11830537
> 
> 
> Was noodling around... VERY curious! First I use speakeasy.net for speed testing. I got some very interesting results this morning. From all west coast servers (LA, SF, & Seattle) I got the expected 6600-6700 speeds (the best our 7Mb/s service can muster).
> 
> 
> BUT from all closer servers (NY, Chi, Dallas, Atlanta) guess what? I got consistent results, running around 9700.
> 
> 
> Seems that they might have slip streamed 10MB/s service on us. Of course, up speed was same, around 480 kb/s. As I remember the move to 7 Mb/s service, they ran it for 2 months, rolled back to 5, then a month or so later went to 7. So it may be a while before it's 9700 all across the country, but is a positive sign. Too bad it doesn't also involve taking upload to 786k!



The reason you are seeing slower speeds from farther away server is because of what is called the "bandwidth delay product". TWC has no ability to, nor would they want to, make speeds from farther away cities slower than from closer cities -- you are just maxing out the download speed capable with your given twc receive window.

maximum download speed = tcp window (lower of send on sending side or receive on receiving side) / latency

For example, a 64KB window and 100ms of latency will limit you to 640KB/sec, no matter what the cablemodem cap is set to, until you raise your tcp receive window (and hope servers you surf have higher send windows)


You may want to check out this web page to see what your current settings are:
http://www.speedguide.net:8080/ 


And this tool to make changes:
http://www.speedguide.net/downloads.php


----------



## trublu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *qbbraveheart* /forum/post/11840959
> 
> 
> hmmm
> 
> I have this box and I too might suspect a problem with the HDMI port...
> 
> 
> I had my box connected to my HDTV via HDMI and the volume was VERY low
> 
> I had the TV volume on 100 and it sounded like it was on 35
> 
> 
> Im going to swap it out for a DVR box hopefully it works fine now



the volume on the stb itself is probably set low. try adjusting that separately.


----------



## Gooddog

TWC Hudson valley is advertizing the $79.99 standard Triple Play package in the THR Sunday edition. I called a few months ago to add voice and the rep changed my package to the Triple Play Premium for $99 a month.


----------



## Dossier

For the past 2 weeks, Starz and HD net freeze up,making them imossible to record. HBO &SHO are fine. Is this problem unique to me in NYC on TW HD?


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abc5* /forum/post/11834367
> 
> 
> i just gave back my SA 3250 and told TW i need a HD box w/ HDMI. They gave me a SA 4250 HDC...
> 
> 
> anyway, i wasn't expecting my service to change, but it seemed that when i got home, the food network no longer worked nor did the speed channel... on the other hand, tons of movie channels i'm not paying for are working... i've seen this thing before and they'll probably sort this out...
> 
> 
> but i don't think i've read much about the SA 4250hdc... i thought they were giving out the 8300HD?



This is a normal occurance when you set up a new box direct from TW, your box will go back to normal, Just enjoy all the free movie from the premium channels that you can. It usually resets itself to back to normal after 3-7 days.


The 4250HDC is similar to the 3250 HD stb just a newer box. To be honest I haven't been able to determine the difference between the 2 STB's except for the remote being different.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/11835858
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as a 1080p television signal.... nor will there ever be.
> 
> (only 720p and 1080i - which all current HD boxes handle just fine)



Never say never Berk, just say "not in our lifetime" LOL. We don't know what 2010, 2020, or 2025 might bring us.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *playrink* /forum/post/11838970
> 
> 
> AndyHDTV: email to Bob forthcoming - any special phrasing suggestions?



Just make the professional, and don't sound beggy and angry. Make it sound like you are long time "satisfied" customer that wants to stay with them and are curious as to when, if ever, will more HD options be available.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *qbbraveheart* /forum/post/11840959
> 
> 
> hmmm
> 
> I have this box and I too might suspect a problem with the HDMI port...
> 
> 
> I had my box connected to my HDTV via HDMI and the volume was VERY low
> 
> I had the TV volume on 100 and it sounded like it was on 35
> 
> 
> Im going to swap it out for a DVR box hopefully it works fine now



When using HDMI the sound should be 10x better than if you are using Component cables. If I was you I would check the TV with component cables first and see if the sound is the same.

Unfortunately the 4250 is new to this area of TWC, so maybe the HDMI connections is going through the same growing pains that the 8300 went through. The 3250 was working great but that was a DVI-HDMI. I guess TWC is finally trying to support HDMI.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/11830574
> 
> 
> At some point, they will force Nagivator on our 8300HDs. I sure as hell wish we'd get a weeks notice so I can run out all the recordings (there are more than one post about how recordings got deleted with a Nagivator d/l). At that point, I'm heading to 23rd street for a HDC box.



you and me both, this week alone I have 29 shows scheduled (Sun-Sat)so a months notice would be nice, or even better. Do it during the holidays when we aren't watching/reacording many new shows and DVD is king. This wayit is an easy transsittion.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11844539
> 
> 
> Never say never Berk, just say "not in our lifetime" LOL. We don't know what 2010, 2020, or 2025 might bring us.



I'm assuming that by the time 1080p is possible - they will want to wait for the 'next' HD standard..... (for financial and marketing reasons)


----------



## MarkinNY




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11844602
> 
> 
> When using HDMI the sound should be 10x better than if you are using Component cables. If I was you I would check the TV with component cables first and see if the sound is the same.
> 
> Unfortunately the 4250 is new to this area of TWC, so maybe the HDMI connections is going through the same growing pains that the 8300 went through. The 3250 was working great but that was a DVI-HDMI. I guess TWC is finally trying to support HDMI.



I went through HDMI hell for 4 days with the new 4250 box. After a hard boot, it would work for a short random time and then lose all 2 way connections (vod, guide, settings, etc.) A home tech call and 4 CS calls later, I finally got a second level techie to admit that the Mystro software for the 4250 using HDMI is all screwed up. He also said that Mystro worked OK with the HDMI cable on the 8300 HDC DVR box and on the new Samsung non DVR HD box (SMT-H3050). I have had both these boxes, the Samsung for almost a week now, and they work OK w/HDMI cables.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MarkinNY* /forum/post/11844988
> 
> 
> I went through HDMI hell for 4 days with the new 4250 box. After a hard boot, it would work for a short random time and then lose all 2 way connections (vod, guide, settings, etc.) A home tech call and 4 CS calls later, I finally got a second level techie to admit that the Mystro software for the 4250 using HDMI is all screwed up. He also said that Mystro worked OK with the HDMI cable on the 8300 HDC DVR box and on the new Samsung non DVR HD box (SMT-H3050). I have had both these boxes, the Samsung for almost a week now, and they work OK w/HDMI cables.



All three of those systems mentioned above are [email protected]#$ed up, if I was you I would definately keep component cables connected also, this way you have a backup, when HDMI is having one of those not so fresh days. What you are going through now is exactly what I read people were going through when the 8300 first made it's appearance in this region. The Mystro OS is the same as that dreaded Navigator.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/11844916
> 
> 
> I'm assuming that by the time 1080p is possible - they will want to wait for the 'next' HD standard..... (for financial and marketing reasons)



Hey there are a lot of things that we have today that we would have never imagined being here years ago but they are, so only one can dream as to, when? Electronics is moving at a unbelievable pace these days, so anything can happen.


----------



## Slikkster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11844602
> 
> 
> When using HDMI the sound should be 10x better than if you are using Component cables. If I was you I would check the TV with component cables first and see if the sound is the same.




Ok, I know what you mean here, nutty, but I couldn't resist tweaking you on this, lol. Good luck getting ANY sound via component cables! (unless, of course, you're using two out of the three as RCA audio vs. video cables)


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11845424
> 
> 
> Hey there are a lot of things that we have today that we would have never imagined being here years ago but they are, so only one can dream as to, when? Electronics is moving at a unbelievable pace these days, so anything can happen.



Exactly - which is why i think 1080p will be skipped.


There will be no rush for broadcasters to make the investment for an upgrade when it becomes possible.... and they'll feel as if its better to wait for the next step - as it probably won't be much further away.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *playrink* /forum/post/11838970
> 
> 
> AndyHDTV: email to Bob forthcoming - any special phrasing suggestions?



maybe don't mention the word "HD" as the subject.

he might not want to open it.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slikkster* /forum/post/11845871
> 
> 
> Ok, I know what you mean here, nutty, but I couldn't resist tweaking you on this, lol. Good luck getting ANY sound via component cables! (unless, of course, you're using two out of the three as RCA audio vs. video cables)



SMART [email protected]#! But I know it was my fault for not saying you should be using component and RCA (for sound) cables as a back up for the LONE HDMI cable.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/11846365
> 
> 
> Exactly - which is why i think 1080p will be skipped.
> 
> 
> There will be no rush for broadcasters to make the investment for an upgrade when it becomes possible.... and they'll feel as if its better to wait for the next step - as it probably won't be much further away.



that is true! Right now we are thinking how much bigger can they get, but there are prototype TV's with many more lines of resolution.


----------



## AndyHDTV

Road Runner....................................................

Speeds up to 1.5 Mbps/256 kbps $ 29.95

Road Runner Standard......................................

Speeds up to 10 Mbps/512 kbps $ 44.95

Road Runner Turbo...........................................

Speeds up to 15 Mbps/768 kbps $ 54.90

Road Runner Extreme.......................................

Speeds up to 20 Mbps/1 Mbps $ 69.90


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/11846923
> 
> 
> Road Runner....................................................
> 
> Speeds up to 1.5 Mbps/256 kbps $ 29.95
> 
> Road Runner Standard......................................
> 
> Speeds up to 10 Mbps/512 kbps $ 44.95
> 
> Road Runner Turbo...........................................
> 
> Speeds up to 15 Mbps/768 kbps $ 54.90
> 
> Road Runner Extreme.......................................
> 
> Speeds up to 20 Mbps/1 Mbps



Andy, do you know what DSL runs at?

Is the 1.5 mbps given with the triple play package or is it the standard?


----------



## coneyparleg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/11846923
> 
> 
> Road Runner....................................................
> 
> Speeds up to 1.5 Mbps/256 kbps $ 29.95
> 
> Road Runner Standard......................................
> 
> Speeds up to 10 Mbps/512 kbps $ 44.95
> 
> Road Runner Turbo...........................................
> 
> Speeds up to 15 Mbps/768 kbps $ 54.90
> 
> Road Runner Extreme.......................................
> 
> Speeds up to 20 Mbps/1 Mbps $ 69.90



So now they can charge us for different speeds, I don't like that at all


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11846951
> 
> 
> Andy, do you know what DSL runs at?
> 
> Is the 1.5 mbps given with the triple play package or is it the standard?



the triple play all in one package gets you 10mbps, the triple play starter pack comes with 1.5mbps.


DSL is at 768kbps for $15 & 3mbps for $30


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11844602
> 
> 
> When using HDMI the sound should be 10x better than if you are using Component cables.



I'd hope so, considering that Component cables don't carry audio.










Crap...I see I was a bit late with that.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *winternj* /forum/post/11844125
> 
> 
> Did you reboot your cablemodem? Also, I've *heard* that for now this is only for "RR" customers and not Earthlink customers, but either way, try rebooting your cablemodem then try again. I had to reboot mine to go from 10/768 to 20/1Mbps



I rebooted, but unfortunately no improvement.


----------



## TheDov

After posting here and reading your advice, I decided to try out the DVR service and just picked up my box on Saturday. My only real complaint (a substantial one though it may be) relates to its handling of HDMI. I had been using a DVI-to-HDMI cable with my plain STB, and had the output resolution limited to 720p to avoid the HDMI handshaking as the box switched to a different resolution.


With my new 8300hdc though, it doesn't let you specify any output resolutions, so I'm stuck with a black screen for a good 5 seconds nearly every time I change the channel. With Component output (which I am unfortunately using for the time being) you can do exactly what I want - so it obviously does have scaling built in. Does anyone have any suggestions? I'd really like to be able to connect digitally.


Thanks,

Dov


----------



## coneyparleg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/11846923
> 
> 
> Road Runner....................................................
> 
> Speeds up to 1.5 Mbps/256 kbps $ 29.95
> 
> Road Runner Standard......................................
> 
> Speeds up to 10 Mbps/512 kbps $ 44.95
> 
> Road Runner Turbo...........................................
> 
> Speeds up to 15 Mbps/768 kbps $ 54.90
> 
> Road Runner Extreme.......................................
> 
> Speeds up to 20 Mbps/1 Mbps $ 69.90



The "up to" really bothers me also, if I pay extra I then need to track the speed to make sure I get what I pay fir? also do higher speeds require different modems? And can we trust TWC to send to the user the correct speed on the individual basis?

how will this work is really my question.


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/11846923
> 
> 
> Road Runner....................................................
> 
> Speeds up to 1.5 Mbps/256 kbps $ 29.95
> 
> Road Runner Standard......................................
> 
> Speeds up to 10 Mbps/512 kbps $ 44.95
> 
> Road Runner Turbo...........................................
> 
> Speeds up to 15 Mbps/768 kbps $ 54.90
> 
> Road Runner Extreme.......................................
> 
> Speeds up to 20 Mbps/1 Mbps $ 69.90



Those would be worthy competitors to FiOS if the upload wasn't so slow.


I find the 5Mbit upload speed of more value than the download speed these days; it lets me remote in to my PC at full fidelity, use WebGuide on the road and upload podcast episodes with the quickness.


And of course, FiOS is just $50 for 20Mbps download; $65 for 20Mbps download and unlimited phone.


----------



## abc5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *qbbraveheart* /forum/post/11840959
> 
> 
> hmmm
> 
> I have this box and I too might suspect a problem with the HDMI port...
> 
> 
> I had my box connected to my HDTV via HDMI and the volume was VERY low
> 
> I had the TV volume on 100 and it sounded like it was on 35
> 
> 
> Im going to swap it out for a DVR box hopefully it works fine now




i have audio via HDMI, video through component (i'll be removing it tomorrow) and audio is okay... watching the Yankees game on HD ch708, very nice.


----------



## AndyHDTV

well I been watching alot of TBS-HD this last week and around 15 movies we all stretched upconverts. and the sitcoms as well. the only HD was baseball. So after October, as far as i'm concerned, twc could replace it till april.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/11851938
> 
> 
> well I been watching alot of TBS-HD this last week and around 15 movies we all stretched upconverts. and the sitcoms as well. the only HD was baseball. So after October, as far as i'm concerned, twc could replace it till april.



I'd like it replaced with Versus-HD right now.....


----------



## qbbraveheart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abc5* /forum/post/11851497
> 
> 
> i have audio via HDMI, video through component (i'll be removing it tomorrow) and audio is okay... watching the Yankees game on HD ch708, very nice.



is that even possible?


HDMI carries both signals doesnt it?


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/11852407
> 
> 
> I'd like it replaced with Versus-HD right now.....



You got that right.







Who the hell asked for this stupid channel anyway?

















Never mind.


----------



## Goatweed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/11846923
> 
> 
> Road Runner....................................................
> 
> Speeds up to 1.5 Mbps/256 kbps $ 29.95
> 
> Road Runner Standard......................................
> 
> Speeds up to 10 Mbps/512 kbps $ 44.95
> 
> Road Runner Turbo...........................................
> 
> Speeds up to 15 Mbps/768 kbps $ 54.90
> 
> Road Runner Extreme.......................................
> 
> Speeds up to 20 Mbps/1 Mbps $ 69.90



I rebooted my modem last night and my speeds seem to be hovering around 8 mbit or so, an increase from the 7 it was last week but not 10 as they claim. I even tried around 1AM this morning (figuring most people wouldn't be on) and it was the same.


Hopefully they ramp it up to 10 soon, as they claim.


----------



## twcinsider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coneyparleg* /forum/post/11847438
> 
> 
> So now they can charge us for different speeds, I don't like that at all



part of QOS spec in docsis 1.1 and later versions that allow for speeds. why not have different prices for different speeds? you pay for the level of service u need. if you go into a clothing store , should they have a one size fits all?


----------



## twcinsider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coneyparleg* /forum/post/11850043
> 
> 
> The "up to" really bothers me also, if I pay extra I then need to track the speed to make sure I get what I pay fir? also do higher speeds require different modems? And can we trust TWC to send to the user the correct speed on the individual basis?
> 
> how will this work is really my question.



some higher speeds do require newer modems. older modems even though are docsis 1.0 or 1.1 or 2.0 compliant may only go up to 7 to 10mpbs. don't ask which models since there are so many out there but you can easily do a search on the web to find out.


----------



## twcinsider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gooddog* /forum/post/11844408
> 
> 
> TWC Hudson valley is advertizing the $79.99 standard Triple Play package in the THR Sunday edition. I called a few months ago to add voice and the rep changed my package to the Triple Play Premium for $99 a month.



areas that have fios or soon to have fios will have $79 offer


----------



## coneyparleg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/11851225
> 
> 
> Those would be worthy competitors to FiOS if the upload wasn't so slow.
> 
> 
> I find the 5Mbit upload speed of more value than the download speed these days; it lets me remote in to my PC at full fidelity, use WebGuide on the road and upload podcast episodes with the quickness.
> 
> 
> And of course, FiOS is just $50 for 20Mbps download; $65 for 20Mbps download and unlimited phone.



yeah this makes me realy interested in the combo deals FIOS will bring, growing tired of the nickle and diming


----------



## coneyparleg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Goatweed* /forum/post/11854020
> 
> 
> I rebooted my modem last night and my speeds seem to be hovering around 8 mbit or so, an increase from the 7 it was last week but not 10 as they claim. I even tried around 1AM this morning (figuring most people wouldn't be on) and it was the same.
> 
> 
> Hopefully they ramp it up to 10 soon, as they claim.



mine seems to jump around, Ive had as high as 9 and as low as 2 within the space of 2 hours. seems that its kinda of inconsistent. Also do we need a TWC issued cable modem for the for the net, or could I go out and purchase one - will that affect the speeds i get - I'm asking because I 'm not fully versed on the tech


----------



## bahill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/11854009
> 
> 
> You got that right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who the hell asked for this stupid channel anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never mind.



Oh...you're just bitter!


...waiting for the Indians to show up @ Fenway......


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bahill* /forum/post/11854772
> 
> 
> Oh...you're just bitter!
> 
> 
> ...waiting for the Indians to show up @ Fenway......



No not bitter... sad... but not bitter... Surprised they even made it to the post season this year.


It would have been fun to see Boston and NY go at it again. Sort of like the old Ali / Frazer meetings. Oh well, we didn’t hold up our end.










Never thought I'd be rooting for the Tribe.

















By the way.. that earlier post you quoted me on was supposed to be a joke.


----------



## bahill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/11854917
> 
> 
> No not bitter... sad... but not bitter... Surprised they even made it to the post season this year.
> 
> 
> It would have been fun to see Boston and NY go at it again. Sort of like the old Ali / Frazer meetings. Oh well, we didn't hold up our end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never thought I'd be rooting for the Tribe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way.. that earlier post you quoted me on was supposed to be a joke.



Yeah, I knew it was a joke...so was mine










Good thing in all of this, was that we did actually get TBS-HD in time, and the pictures were great. Now...we have to go over to Fox and listen to Buck & McCarver, though..........ugh.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bahill* /forum/post/11855598
> 
> 
> ...Now...we have to go over to Fox and listen to Buck & McCarver, though..........ugh.



The high point with the FOX broadcast (for me at least







) will be guessing what shade of orange Tim's hair will be.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/11854917
> 
> 
> No not bitter... sad... but not bitter... Surprised they even made it to the post season this year.
> 
> 
> It would have been fun to see Boston and NY go at it again. Sort of like the old Ali / Frazer meetings. Oh well, we didn’t hold up our end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never thought I'd be rooting for the Tribe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way.. that earlier post you quoted me on was supposed to be a joke.



so sad Larry, me cry long long time!! Not really, I am disappointed, but they spoiled us. They made winning look easy for that 8 year span,(6 WS apearances) so we expect them to get far each year. They can claim that they are built to be WS or bust but these are the best teams in baseball and you have to win 11 very competitive games to become champions. A run like they had will be very hard to duplicate now, especially after 162 regular games and with three rounds to win it all. The criticism begins today and the armchair managers are coming out of the woodwork, but the bottom line is that the team hasn't hit well with runners on base in the post season for the last three years. That will doom any team!


They will make the playoffs next year again, but the same thing will happen if they don't start scoring. But it is now time to switch gears and focus on NFL, NBA, and NHL games.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/11855789
> 
> 
> The high point with the FOX broadcast (for me at least
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) will be guessing what shade of orange Tim's hair will be.



I thought they seperated them? Are you sure McCarver will still be teamed with Buck? Buck is #1 he will always be anouncing as long as Fox has a sports contract(this generation's Bob Costas), but during the regular season Buck was with other poeple.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11857574
> 
> 
> I thought they seperated them? Are you sure McCarver will still be teamed with Buck? Buck is #1 he will always be anouncing as long as Fox has a sports contract(this generation's Bob Costas), but during the regular season Buck was with other poeple.



I’m not sure. I thought that Buck wasn’t working the games with Tim (or anyone for that matter) because he was prepping his NFL games. I assume he will be back for the baseball post season.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/11830816
> 
> 
> Called up a CSR about some random issues and asked about the service contract. And I was able to get it dispite being in Manhattan.
> 
> 
> I opted for 5%.
> 
> 
> ALL-IN-ONE TRIPLE PLAY $123.45
> 
> PREMIUMS W/ON DEMAND (4) $28.45
> 
> HDXTRA COMBO PACK $14.25
> 
> ADDITIONAL HD-DVR BOX $9.64
> 
> ADDITIONAL DIGITAL BOX $9.64
> 
> DVR SERVICE $8.50
> 
> VOICE MAIL 1 $3.76
> 
> 
> Total for all products: $0.00 $197.69
> 
> Grand Total: $197.69*



So a second 8300DVR is only $9.64 additional? Oh wait, the HDXtra combo pact is DVR + HDNet/Mojo, so it's 9.64 AND 8.50, or $18.14/ month more.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/11831071
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, the CSR told me that effective Oct 1st, standard roadrunner service is 10Mbps.



Checked again, 10 Mb/s to most of the country. Tested three west coast cities, best it could manage was 6500 kb/s, more than one try falling into the 5500 range.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/11852407
> 
> 
> I'd like it replaced with Versus-HD right now.....



Isn't there a Rangers/Islanders "exclusive on VS" this week? Baseball is way over in this town...


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/11857656
> 
> 
> So a second 8300DVR is only $9.64 additional? Oh wait, the HDXtra combo pact is DVR + HDNet/Mojo, so it's 9.64 AND 8.50, or $18.14/ month more.



you see I read that different, it looked like he has 2 DVR boxes and one reg STB. Because the triple play comes with a reg STB standard, but then the HDXtra adds the extra HD channels plus DVR service, so he pays for the DVRSTB this is number 1. Then he has the second DVR box which you get double charged for box and service. This is where TWC gets greedy. the service is in the box, they don't give us the service they provide the box that does DVRing, IMO they should charge per box, but not the extreme of $9 per box. $18 a month to be able to use DVR is extreme. All the cable co's should bring that price down.


On what TWCinsider was saying, $79 for triple play, I tell you guys, if that is in place when FIOSTV is available by me it might be hard for me to leave TWC. Especially if I can lock that in for a year or more. I would commit for the 2 years also if I can get the 10% off too.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/11857829
> 
> 
> Isn't there a Rangers/Islanders "exclusive on VS" this week? Baseball is way over in this town...



yeah I think there is, That is broadwayblues only game he will accept not seeing in HD, VsHD better be available after that.


----------



## nuttyinnyc

I meant to ask you guys something, this was very confusing. The article for us getting the NHL network was for the New York, NY area and it stated this:

_NHL Network, which launched in Canada in 2001, is available in the U.S. beginning October 1 to coincide with the start of the 2007-08 NHL season. *All NHL games will be produced and televised in high-definition.* NHL Network will broadcast 50 live regular-season games (subject to local blackout restrictions) in addition to classic games, documentaries, instructional shows, highlights and more._


This was from the TWC release. Does this mean the station, even though it is in the 400's, will it be able to show the 50 games in HD to us? Or are we going to get a special HD station to broadcast the 50 HD games? I am confused, if all the games are produced and televised in HD why would TWC downgrade the signal. If they do make the 50 games on 458 HD that might make my prediction true that those other sport channels will have their live games in HD also. I thought I ask you guys first instead of asking a CSR for her to give me that long pause and no answer.


----------



## 5w30




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/11857829
> 
> 
> Isn't there a Rangers/Islanders "exclusive on VS" this week? Baseball is way over in this town...



yep, wednesday nite 7pm from the Mausoleum.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11858134
> 
> 
> I meant to ask you guys something, this was very confusing. The article for us getting the NHL network was for the New York, NY area and it stated this:
> 
> _NHL Network, which launched in Canada in 2001, is available in the U.S. beginning October 1 to coincide with the start of the 2007-08 NHL season. *All NHL games will be produced and televised in high-definition.* NHL Network will broadcast 50 live regular-season games (subject to local blackout restrictions) in addition to classic games, documentaries, instructional shows, highlights and more._
> 
> 
> This was from the TWC release. Does this mean the station, even though it is in the 400's, will it be able to show the 50 games in HD to us? Or are we going to get a special HD station to broadcast the 50 HD games? I am confused, if all the games are produced and televised in HD why would TWC downgrade the signal. If they do make the 50 games on 458 HD that might make my prediction true that those other sport channels will have their live games in HD also. I thought I ask you guys first instead of asking a CSR for her to give me that long pause and no answer.



It'll be similar to NBA-TV - separate HD feed


----------



## ebrigham




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/11846923
> 
> 
> Road Runner....................................................
> 
> Speeds up to 1.5 Mbps/256 kbps $ 29.95
> 
> Road Runner Standard......................................
> 
> Speeds up to 10 Mbps/512 kbps $ 44.95
> 
> Road Runner Turbo...........................................
> 
> Speeds up to 15 Mbps/768 kbps $ 54.90
> 
> Road Runner Extreme.......................................
> 
> Speeds up to 20 Mbps/1 Mbps $ 69.90



Thanks for the info. Called today and basically doubled my download/upload speeds. And they lowered my bill by $2 to boot!


----------



## coneyparleg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ebrigham* /forum/post/11859694
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. Called today and basically doubled my download/upload speeds. And they lowered my bill by $2 to boot!



What did you say to them, when I called they offered me no kind of deal.


----------



## Tresjolie9

Watching Bones on Fox HD tonight, and the picture keeps freezing, for various moments.


Had a problem with the box last week, wondering if this is a problem with the box, or Fox. I had some problems with the box, and HD last week, where all the channels were getting stuck. Rebooted, and that solved the problem. Howevr so far I'm only having problems on Fox, a network where at times, I've seen digital interference while watching on rabbit ears!


----------



## abc5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MarkinNY* /forum/post/11837254
> 
> 
> That's normal. It can take up to a few days until they program your new box, in the meantime the box is open except for VOD. I received the new SA 4250 box last week in Queens and could not get it to work consistantly w/HDMI. After I swapped it for a Samsung 3050 box it works fine now.



did your LCD say 'please wait' at random intervals while watching cable?


----------



## abc5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MarkinNY* /forum/post/11844988
> 
> 
> I went through HDMI hell for 4 days with the new 4250 box. After a hard boot, it would work for a short random time and then lose all 2 way connections (vod, guide, settings, etc.) A home tech call and 4 CS calls later, I finally got a second level techie to admit that the Mystro software for the 4250 using HDMI is all screwed up. He also said that Mystro worked OK with the HDMI cable on the 8300 HDC DVR box and on the new Samsung non DVR HD box (SMT-H3050). I have had both these boxes, the Samsung for almost a week now, and they work OK w/HDMI cables.




hmm do you mean for ex. you press on your TW remote, the 'guide' button on the upper left, and the screen tells you it's not available?


or while you're just watching cable, and your lcd goes into 'please wait...' every now and then?


----------



## surfinusa88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Goatweed* /forum/post/11854020
> 
> 
> I rebooted my modem last night and my speeds seem to be hovering around 8 mbit or so, an increase from the 7 it was last week but not 10 as they claim. I even tried around 1AM this morning (figuring most people wouldn't be on) and it was the same.
> 
> 
> Hopefully they ramp it up to 10 soon, as they claim.



If you have an older modem (I had a Toshiba) the ethernet connection might be only 10mbs which will probably not go above 7-8. Take a look at the back and see if it is 100BaseT or 10BaseT? When I swapped the Toshiba for a Motorola I went from 8 to 10mbs.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11857923
> 
> 
> yeah I think there is, That is broadwayblues only game he will accept not seeing in HD, VsHD better be available after that.



Yup...that 1 game is tonight. Rangers/Isles too...what a shame. VsHD better magically appear on the 15th.


Guess I'll drop Mr. Watson another email today...I'll let him know that one game has come and gone. I'm all business from here on out.


----------



## TonyNYC

Nice to know the NHL Network will be showing games too. I love the new channel and would hope to get the best in picture quality from it with an HD feed. Good work guys on passing along the news and information.


----------



## ebrigham




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coneyparleg* /forum/post/11859948
> 
> 
> What did you say to them, when I called they offered me no kind of deal.



While I did specifically ask them what my incremental cost would be for the higher bandwidth, I didn't press the matter further when they told me about the $2 reduction. So basically, I will believe it when I see my bill. If my bill was actually lowered, it was probably in response to that question - didn't require any real persuasion on my part. She was friendly, but was confusing megabyte with megabit so who knows how reliable the information was.


I was paying about $208 per month (all in) including 2 HD DVR boxes and a lot of channels, HD, VOD etc (no phone). I am not even sure what package I have or if I was previously being gouged. So perhaps you are already benefiting from a good deal?


----------



## heinriph




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tresjolie9* /forum/post/11860313
> 
> 
> Watching Bones on Fox HD tonight, and the picture keeps freezing, for various moments.



Was watching 713 last night, and was also experiencing repeated freezing. The screen would end up going black and silent and a second later, resume normally. Happened a dozen times between 9 and 11.


On a different note, anyone switching to a Navigator box should be aware that the A/B/C/D/ buttons no longer work for those snap polls that NY1 (and other?) occasionally put out there. I demand my voice back in unscientific polls about trivial nonsense!


----------



## Goatweed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *surfinusa88* /forum/post/11861517
> 
> 
> If you have an older modem (I had a Toshiba) the ethernet connection might be only 10mbs which will probably not go above 7-8. Take a look at the back and see if it is 100BaseT or 10BaseT? When I swapped the Toshiba for a Motorola I went from 8 to 10mbs.



My Toshiba died last summer so I've got that fancy new Moto Surfboard modem - I'll double check it tonight but I'm sure it should be able to take 10 with no problem.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/11859644
> 
> 
> It'll be similar to NBA-TV - separate HD feed



Which sure seems to say that we will ONLY get the SD version, not the HD one.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heinriph* /forum/post/11864226
> 
> 
> I demand my voice back in unscientific polls about trivial nonsense!










That's funny.

I can't tell you how many times in the morning I tried to vote on one of those inane polls







only to find that I was on a DVR delay.







Doh! It was before my wake up cup-o-jo.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *surfinusa88* /forum/post/11861517
> 
> 
> If you have an older modem (I had a Toshiba) the ethernet connection might be only 10mbs which will probably not go above 7-8. Take a look at the back and see if it is 100BaseT or 10BaseT? When I swapped the Toshiba for a Motorola I went from 8 to 10mbs.



I just went through a rigmarole with my IP connectivity, had a RCA cable modem, thought I was getting successive bad ones, tried to get something else, was emphatically told the RCA is the ONLY TWC cable modem (this was at 23rd street, Manhattan office which, btw, also houses all the execs).


The RCA one has NO information on it about it's Ethernet connectivity rate. But I DO test to 9800 kb/s down.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/11862311
> 
> 
> Yup...that 1 game is tonight. Rangers/Isles too...what a shame. VsHD better magically appear on the 15th.
> 
> 
> Guess I'll drop Mr. Watson another email today...I'll let him know that one game has come and gone. I'm all business from here on out.



I think Watson's office is above the 23rd street store... if someone were to organize some big protest march outside those offices, I am SO there! Hell, we could do a AVS forum meet and greet AND make some noise to get press coverage...


----------



## coneyparleg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/11865278
> 
> 
> I just went through a rigmarole with my IP connectivity, had a RCA cable modem, thought I was getting successive bad ones, tried to get something else, was emphatically told the RCA is the ONLY TWC cable modem (this was at 23rd street, Manhattan office which, btw, also houses all the execs).
> 
> 
> The RCA one has NO information on it about it's Ethernet connectivity rate. But I DO test to 9800 kb/s down.



same here but it drops to about 4mbps during primetime, But I'm guessing thats normal


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heinriph* /forum/post/11864226
> 
> 
> Was watching 713 last night, and was also experiencing repeated freezing. The screen would end up going black and silent and a second later, resume normally. Happened a dozen times between 9 and 11.
> 
> 
> On a different note, anyone switching to a Navigator box should be aware that the A/B/C/D/ buttons no longer work for those snap polls that NY1 (and other?) occasionally put out there. I demand my voice back in unscientific polls about trivial nonsense!



I'm not so sure those "A, B, C button votes" work even for a Passport box. I actually can recall "voting" with one of those buttons, but have NO idea anything actually happened.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Trying to engage my 2007 memory... I was thinking about what HD TWC has done for us in calendar 2007. Best I can come up with is that they have added exactly 2 HD channels (ESPN HD and TBS HD) while dropping another (InHD 2). Net gain of exactly ONE HD channel in all of 2007. SI doesn't count as I don't live there!


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/11865300
> 
> 
> ... if someone were to organize some big protest march outside those offices, I am SO there! Hell, we could do a AVS forum meet and greet AND make some noise to get press coverage...


_I'll be there!_


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/11865369
> 
> 
> I'm not so sure those "A, B, C button votes" work even for a Passport box. I actually can recall "voting" with one of those buttons, but have NO idea anything actually happened.



It works. If you get your vote in during their window for voting, you will see on the screen an indication that it registered. I think it might have been a thank you. I don't remember because as I said, too many times I missed the window for voting.


----------



## scott_bernstein





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/11865369
> 
> 
> I'm not so sure those "A, B, C button votes" work even for a Passport box. I actually can recall "voting" with one of those buttons, but have NO idea anything actually happened.



When your vote registers, a little black & white box on the bottom of the screen pops up and says "Vote registered" (or something to that effect) and then disappears.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/11865411
> 
> 
> Trying to engage my 2007 memory... I was thinking about what HD TWC has done for us in calendar 2007. Best I can come up with is that they have added exactly 2 HD channels (ESPN HD and TBS HD) while dropping another (InHD 2). Net gain of exactly ONE HD channel in all of 2007. SI doesn't count as I don't live there!



CinemaxHD and StarzHD


But still.... not good enough... considering the huge leap HD has taken


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/11865300
> 
> 
> I think Watson's office is above the 23rd street store... if someone were to organize some big protest march outside those offices, I am SO there! Hell, we could do a AVS forum meet and greet AND make some noise to get press coverage...



I have considered that!


----------



## AndyHDTV

max-hd & starz-hd came in nov 2006.

2007 came and we lost inhd2 and gained my9-hd, espn2hd & tbs-hd


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/11866502
> 
> 
> CinemaxHD and StarzHD
> 
> 
> But still.... not good enough... considering the huge leap HD has taken



Plus ESPN2-HD, WWOR-HD, and WPIX-HD, none of which were offered before.


----------



## coneyparleg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/11866996
> 
> 
> I have considered that!



I'm down for some marching and noise making too!!!


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/11867031
> 
> 
> max-hd & starz-hd came in nov 2006.
> 
> 2007 came and we lost inhd2 and gained my9-hd, espn2hd & tbs-hd



those were '06?? damn i've lost all concept of time... i thought those came in the spring...


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coneyparleg* /forum/post/11867702
> 
> 
> I'm down for some marching and noise making too!!!



I sent another email...and posted Mr. Watson's email on a popular Rangers forum. Maybe he'll get tired of being emailed and actually give us some information.


----------



## timewaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ebrigham* /forum/post/11859694
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. Called today and basically doubled my download/upload speeds. And they lowered my bill by $2 to boot!



you need to call to get the upgrade to 10Mbps?

do you need to mention any special deal or code?


----------



## ebrigham




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timewaster* /forum/post/11869148
> 
> 
> you need to call to get the upgrade to 10Mbps?
> 
> do you need to mention any special deal or code?



Actually I upgraded from 10 to 20 - and yes I needed to call. Didn't mention anything specific other than "I want to see if you have any higher bandwidth options..." and they were very quick to offer. A while back, when I upgraded from 8-ish to 10, I can't remember if they did it automatically or if I needed to call (leaning towards I needed to call).


BTW I have the Toshiba modem and regularly get 18+ Mbps download now.


----------



## abc5

i have an RCA modem... should I upgrade.


----------



## ebrigham




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abc5* /forum/post/11870474
> 
> 
> i have an RCA modem... should I upgrade.



I have no idea - sorry










Maybe someone else has some insight...


----------



## Berk32

Ok.... had a bit too much time.....


yellow = HD

Red = empty - but signal active

green = signal/picture not assigned to any channel #



I guess I'll be updating on 10/15....

 

twcHD.zip 14.4404296875k . file


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tresjolie9* /forum/post/11860313
> 
> 
> Watching Bones on Fox HD tonight, and the picture keeps freezing, for various moments.
> 
> 
> Had a problem with the box last week, wondering if this is a problem with the box, or Fox. I had some problems with the box, and HD last week, where all the channels were getting stuck. Rebooted, and that solved the problem. Howevr so far I'm only having problems on Fox, a network where at times, I've seen digital interference while watching on rabbit ears!



Just watched a recording...ah-yup, there were several fairly large glitches (and this after saying the frequency of glitches was way down compared to 2 months ago). You imply it was via OTA you got this, so it must be a FOX issue as I had it through TWC.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/11865712
> 
> 
> When your vote registers, a little black & white box on the bottom of the screen pops up and says "Vote registered" (or something to that effect) and then disappears.



Ha, on more than one occasion, I have attempted to register a "vote" but I have never, ever seen ANY confirmation like you say you got. I guess being uptown, I don't get a vote!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/11866502
> 
> 
> CinemaxHD and StarzHD
> 
> 
> But still... not good enough... considering the huge leap HD has taken



We got those last year, around November. Along with YES and SNY going full time (as the ONLY HD content on either of those we already were getting, I don't consider them a new HD channel).


Still say it's a net of ONE added HD channel in all of 2007.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/11867031
> 
> 
> max-hd & starz-hd came in nov 2006.
> 
> 2007 came and we lost inhd2 and gained my9-hd, espn2hd & tbs-hd



Ah, forgot about MY9 HD... that makes 2 net new HD channels.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/11867194
> 
> 
> Plus ESPN2-HD, WWOR-HD, and WPIX-HD, none of which were offered before.



PIX is CW isn't it? Pretty sure we had that in 2006. I DID forget about WOR... er My9.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abc5* /forum/post/11870474
> 
> 
> i have an RCA modem... should I upgrade.



Pretty sure I already said I tried to get a non-RCA modem and was told this is the ONLY modem they are giving out.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/11871924
> 
> 
> Ok.... had a bit too much time.....
> 
> 
> yellow = HD
> 
> Red = empty - but signal active
> 
> green = signal/picture not assigned to any channel #
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'll be updating on 10/15....



Excellent research! Thanks for doing this!!!


And basically confirms what I've already seen -- that they are definitely squeezing more channels into the same bandwidth (both HD/SD):

Note how CBS-HD & WNET-HD are only sharing their bandwidth with 2 SD channels (each equal to fraction [approx 1/6th] of the bandwidth HD uses), and I see rates up to 7G/hr on the DVR.


And it also confirms what we all noticed about the beauty and clarity of the HD picture on TBS-HD -- it has a QAM frequency all to itself! So there is no extra compression going on with that channel whatsoever. (What a waste now!). But I'd be on the lookout for whatever they're planning to add to go on this frequency...


But most of the other HD channels are now sharing their QAM frequencies with at least 2 other HD channels (though Mojo-HD is sharing it bandwidth with 8(!) SD channels, and HBO/Showtime/UHD are sharing their bandwidth with 1 additional SD channel, which I think is explains the most bandwidth sqeezing I'm seeing).


I am also suspicious if the positioning of the channels on the QAM frequencies matters -- like SHO is on 693.1, HBO is on 693.2, and UHD is on 693.4. And I have observed that SHO seems to give me the most bandwidth, and UHD the least.


We'll see what happens on 10/15. Though, frankly, nothing at all might happen here. Remapping channels to the boxes has very little to do with what QAM frequencies the channels show up on.


Scott


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/11871924
> 
> 
> Ok.... had a bit too much time.....
> 
> 
> yellow = HD
> 
> Red = empty - but signal active
> 
> green = signal/picture not assigned to any channel #
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'll be updating on 10/15....



Also -- what's up with 795.8? You've got it listed as TCM and highlighted as HD. Is this for real???


Scott


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/11867031
> 
> 
> max-hd & starz-hd came in nov 2006.
> 
> 2007 came and we lost inhd2 and gained my9-hd, espn2hd & tbs-hd



Are you sure? The premiums feel more like a 2007 addition. After my 9 but before espn2.



Edit:Never mind

Nov 1st 2006 MaxHD, StarzHD and full time MSGHD

March 29th 2007 My 9 and SIer's extras

June 14th Espn2HD

Oct 1 TBSHD

How many extra channels does SI have? It looks like seven more from the announcements alone.


----------



## Vivid5500

Just went over to the Time Warner store and complained about the non-working 4250 HDMI output plug.


I was given the 8300 HDC (w/ Navigator ick) and the DVR service for free until they get the 4250 boxes working with HDMI. Just an FYI, you may be able to argue the same thing. Basically you are paying for Hi Def, want to use HDMI and they can't provide it.


Your mileage may vary.


----------



## nuttyinnyc

you are lucky, Normally you would get their motto, come on everyone "TWC doesn't support HDMI!" You are lucky they didn't try to push a 3250 on you. Hey you have free DVR service for ? amount of months. Just enjoy it while you can but once they get the HDIMI fixed on the 4250 I think it is a safe bet to say you will not want tohe 4250 back.


----------



## hsimms

I have an RCA Cable Modem.


Just upgraded to 15/768 service. The modem was flashed by the headend within 5 minutes. No need to power down or disconnect. I had the old 10 plan, found it to be a dog and dropped it a few months ago.


Using the meter at Speakeasy I just topped out at 14582/727. 29 floors of copper to the digital hub.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/11876744
> 
> 
> Also -- what's up with 795.8? You've got it listed as TCM and highlighted as HD. Is this for real???
> 
> 
> Scott



I may have screwed up a yellow/green somewhere.....


I should have added a disclaimer....


It's not perfect.... I'll give it a proofread and repost next week (we're getting at least 1 new channel on 10/15 - and i think there are some other random (useless) additions that are indicated on the TWC website...


Also - The content in red and green is what I was able to find basically randomly... There might be more than what I found.....


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/11876707
> 
> 
> Excellent research! Thanks for doing this!!!
> 
> ...And it also confirms what we all noticed about the beauty and clarity of the HD picture on TBS-HD -- it has a QAM frequency all to itself!



That is a very interesting chart.







Very cool work Berk32.


As you said Scott, this chart confirms your findings.


And regarding TBSHD, I've said it here and on other threads, an HD picture hasn't wowed me since the Winter Olympics in 2002. That broadcast was always, in my mind, the best HD I've seen to date. Now with this post season of baseball I have that wow feeling again. This chart explains the reason.


The federal government likes to stick their fingers in more places than they shouldthis is where they should be poking. There should be some type of technical broadcast criterion for an individual HD channel to not go below. Picture quality is what it's all about.


----------



## net_synapse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/11865278
> 
> 
> I just went through a rigmarole with my IP connectivity, had a RCA cable modem, thought I was getting successive bad ones, tried to get something else, was emphatically told the RCA is the ONLY TWC cable modem (this was at 23rd street, Manhattan office which, btw, also houses all the execs).
> 
> 
> The RCA one has NO information on it about it's Ethernet connectivity rate. But I DO test to 9800 kb/s down.



For Cable Modem Diagnostics: http://192.168.100.1


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/11878407
> 
> 
> (we're getting at least 1 new channel on 10/15 - and i think there are some other random (useless) additions that are indicated on the TWC website...
> 
> ....



Really? What do you know or think is the HD addition? I am thinking that at a min VsHD and A&EHD might be a last minute addition on Monday. Then November 1st we will be given the SI extras. I am using my crystal ball, tarot cards, or maybe just flipping the coin here, but said it earlier that big changes are coming and I still stand by that. This is the time for TWC to prove me right. They have fallen WAY behind the competition in this area and need to make a statement. (Not another "see what we did for you" TBSHD addition)


----------



## LL3HD

I think it's the Fox Business News channel and I don't think it is in HD.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11878563
> 
> 
> Really? What do you know or think is the HD addition? I am thinking that at a min VsHD and A&EHD might be a last minute addition on Monday. Then November 1st we will be given the SI extras. I am using my crystal ball, tarot cards, or maybe just flipping the coin here, but said it earlier that big changes are coming and I still stand by that. This is the time for TWC to prove me right. They have fallen WAY behind the competition in this area and need to make a statement. (Not another "see what we did for you" TBSHD addition)



O - I never said HD.....


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/11878669
> 
> 
> I think it's the Fox Business News channel and I don't think it is in HD.



Yes, Fox Business News is the new channel we are getting along with several channel lineup changes.


----------



## adrman

Anyone else not able to receive 705 & 711? I'm in the Village.


edited to add, I am receiving sd 05 and 11 though.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adrman* /forum/post/11880725
> 
> 
> Anyone else not able to receive 705 & 711? I'm in the Village.
> 
> 
> edited to add, I am receiving sd 05 and 11 though.



No problem in Queens.


----------



## pasemp

Anyone else experiencing the top game info bar being cut off? It's like the aspect ratio is off.


----------



## adrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pasemp* /forum/post/11881158
> 
> 
> Anyone else experiencing the top game info bar being cut off? It's like the aspect ratio is off.



I'm seeing it here in the village, but it's all the way at the top of my display. Any higher and it would be clipped. TBS might be taking chances with the safe display area.


----------



## adrman

hmmm, they just came back from commercial break and the info bar has magically been lowered.


----------



## pasemp

mine is now fixed too (sunset park, bk)


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/11878802
> 
> 
> O - I never said HD.....



that is right, you never did. I interperted your post as saying we were getting one. I read between your lines. LOL.


----------



## adrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adrman* /forum/post/11880725
> 
> 
> Anyone else not able to receive 705 & 711? I'm in the Village.
> 
> 
> edited to add, I am receiving sd 05 and 11 though.



Well this am I found the problem to my missing channels. For the last year I've had a Video Isolation Transformer installed on the coax line coming into my apartment because of a 60Hz ground hum that it was introducing into my system. Up until now I've successfully used this device even though it is noted to possibly have issues with digital cable. TWC must have changed something around yesterday because this am I pulled the transformer off the line and 705 and 711 returned. As a test I put the transformer back in the loop and the two channels were gone again. I guess it's back to ground lifts on the ac cables for my home entertainment system.


----------



## ronross

Before I waste time with TWC c/s I wanted to see if anyone else has my two biggest problems. I'm on the UWS of Manhattan, 8300HDC DVR running Navigator, standard Roadrunner.


Ever since I got this box Channel 4HD has been unwatchable - literally. Audio and video constantly break up and pixelate. This is the only channel this happens on so I don't know what TWC is going to do to fix it.


Plus, for the past week my Roadrunner connection which always maxed out at the former top speed of 7500kps is now averaging 5000kps instead of the 10MBs now possible. I'll probably swap my six year old leased Toshiba cable modem for the one TWC is using now but I have also heard that there are overloaded nodes in Manhattan that are causing many users to experience slowdowns.


When I first got the 8300HDC they sent a tech to my apt. who checked the signal strength at various points and changed a couple of splitters, but the problem with NBC (which I didn't point out to him at the time) persisted while the Roadrunner slowdown started some time after the visit.


So should I just live with this or is there anything TWC can do?


Thanks,

Ron


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/11878420
> 
> 
> The federal government likes to stick their fingers in more places than they shouldthis is where they should be poking. There should be some type of technical broadcast criterion for an individual HD channel to not go below. Picture quality is what it's all about.



I'd like to know more about "Cable Labs." This is the outfit that SEEMS to be saying (technically) what "should" be going on... I read they had said that the bit rate should be 15 Mb/s (I think it was that) for quality HD. Which I think we really don't get.


Is this "group" really independent? Who funds them?


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/11885638
> 
> 
> Is this "group" really independent? Who funds them?




Take a look at the Board of Directors:

http://www.cablelabs.com/about/board/ 



Now you tell me...


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/11885786
> 
> 
> Take a look at the Board of Directors:
> 
> http://www.cablelabs.com/about/board/



These guys are responsible for the technical guidelines? Really??

That's like having OPEC in charge of the CAFE standards.


----------



## ZMike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ronross* /forum/post/11885456
> 
> 
> Before I waste time with TWC c/s I wanted to see if anyone else has my two biggest problems. I'm on the UWS of Manhattan, 8300HDC DVR running Navigator, standard Roadrunner.
> 
> 
> Ever since I got this box Channel 4HD has been unwatchable - literally. Audio and video constantly break up and pixelate. This is the only channel this happens on so I don't know what TWC is going to do to fix it.
> 
> 
> Plus, for the past week my Roadrunner connection which always maxed out at the former top speed of 7500kps is now averaging 5000kps instead of the 10MBs now possible. I'll probably swap my six year old leased Toshiba cable modem for the one TWC is using now but I have also heard that there are overloaded nodes in Manhattan that are causing many users to experience slowdowns.
> 
> 
> When I first got the 8300HDC they sent a tech to my apt. who checked the signal strength at various points and changed a couple of splitters, but the problem with NBC (which I didn't point out to him at the time) persisted while the Roadrunner slowdown started some time after the visit.
> 
> 
> So should I just live with this or is there anything TWC can do?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ron



For starters, I get pixelization on more than just one channel at random. This has been reported by many members everywhere for quite awhile and has been attributed variously to HD channel over-packing and transmission issues. The 8300 HDC adds another dimension to the unknowns.


I have RR Premium, which is now 20Mb down, but my speed has been all over the place, and mostly a lot less during prime time, for a month before they increased it. Several people were talking about it on this thread before the increase. I don't think the modem is causing the problem.

We should be calling TWC and advising them that we are not getting anywhere near the speed that they talk about, just so they know they have a problem in more than one location.

Some tweaks are available that can increase throughput under certain circumstances. See http://www.speedguide.net/ They will probably help more than TWC.


-Mike


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ronross* /forum/post/11885456
> 
> 
> Plus, for the past week my Roadrunner connection which always maxed out at the former top speed of 7500kps is now averaging 5000kps instead of the 10MBs now possible. I'll probably swap my six year old leased Toshiba cable modem for the one TWC is using now but I have also heard that there are overloaded nodes in Manhattan that are causing many users to experience slowdowns.
> 
> Ron



Hmm, 6 years with the same modem leads me to believe that you are using the original PCX1100U that TWC issued that many years back from what I can recall. I would definately get this switched out since that model modem is only a DOCSIS 1.1 standard cable modem. If and when TWC goes up to the 2.0 standard and raises upload cap speeds someday, that modem model might have issues. TWC currently issues the RCA DCM 425 I believe, but you can BYOM and use the more popular Motorola SURFboard SB51xx series if you prefer and find them for cheap if you search around for one.


Try changing out the modem and see if your speed issues look better.


Yes, the issue of overloaded nodes has been mentioned over *years* of discussion on the broadbandreports forums dealing with Road Runner in NYC. Some have even went as far as writing the CEO or contacting the DOITT. Some have had success stories and others are still disgruntled at the service.


Good luck.


----------



## HDTV Dude

Where's the beef? I heard so many rumors about sometime big happening on or around October 15th with regards to HD programming and now this is all we have forward to look for.

http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...elchanges.html


----------



## hsimms

I reported my positive experience of yesterday afternoon on the 15/768 RR upgrade.


I must admit that between 7 - 9 pm yesterday, may have started earlier and ended later, that's just when I tested, I got between 5m and 10m on the D and about 350-400k on the U.


I'm in a building with almost 400 apartments on the 29th of 39 floors.


A few minutes ago I got 14575/726.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV Dude* /forum/post/11888267
> 
> 
> ... and now this is all we have forward to look for.



Yep... that's TW for ya'

_Here's the new changes... watch carefully....


Don't look away.._


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV Dude* /forum/post/11888267
> 
> 
> Where's the beef? I heard so many rumors about sometime big happening on or around October 15th with regards to HD programming and now this is all we have forward to look for.
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...elchanges.html



It says A&E HD is moving from 716 to 746.


The only problem with that is A&E HD is _already_ at 746.


Meh, nothing surprises me anymore.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/11890239
> 
> 
> It says A&E HD is moving from 716 to 746.
> 
> 
> The only problem with that is A&E HD is _already_ at 746.
> 
> 
> Meh, nothing surprises me anymore.



You're Staten Island


We get a different list in Manhattan and Queens


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/11885786
> 
> 
> Take a look at the Board of Directors:
> 
> http://www.cablelabs.com/about/board/
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me...



Actually, I kinda knew this already... I was actually trying to see if anyone could shoot down my supposition they were essentially the cable/sat business themselves.


Y'all DO know that the Rent Guidelines Board which sets rent increases is 100% funded by the real estate business?


This IS the group that said 15 Mb/s was the minimum acceptable bit rate, which TWC in NYC seems to be totally ignoring.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV Dude* /forum/post/11888267
> 
> 
> Where's the beef? I heard so many rumors about sometime big happening on or around October 15th with regards to HD programming and now this is all we have forward to look for.
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...elchanges.html



Well, they ARE moving that SD channel (NJN) out of the 700 series block that was SUPPOSED to be all HD.


There never is any beef with them, it's all about scraps most of us wouldn't feed to our dogs.


Given this, my rant about 3 added HD channels looks to be the legacy for the entire year of 2007. There had been speculation that on 10/15 we'd at LEAST get the 6 SI HD channels.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hsimms* /forum/post/11888731
> 
> 
> I reported my positive experience of yesterday afternoon on the 15/768 RR upgrade.
> 
> 
> I must admit that between 7 - 9 pm yesterday, may have started earlier and ended later, that's just when I tested, I got between 5m and 10m on the D and about 350-400k on the U.
> 
> 
> I'm in a building with almost 400 apartments on the 29th of 39 floors.
> 
> 
> A few minutes ago I got 14575/726.



Time of day will make a difference, that is the nature of the beast. When I caught that standard service went from 7 to 10, I also noticed this ONLY to be true from the non west coast speakeasy servers. ALL west coast cities seemed to consistently get 7 Mbs service.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/11888797
> 
> 
> Yep... that's TW for ya'
> 
> _Here's the new changes... watch carefully....
> 
> 
> Don't look away.._



FABULOUS Larry! I wish I had contact with those hackers that found fun is "defacing" web sites... if we could only get a bunch of these guys to hack TWC's site with this graphic!


Hmm, you know this is NOT such a bad idea... it would 100% turn a HUGE spotlight on them. All the crap they subject us to because they can would almost become national news.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/11890770
> 
> 
> You're Staten Island
> 
> 
> We get a different list in Manhattan and Queens



The link WAS for Manhattan AND it listed A&E going from 16 to 46.


BTW, we HAVE seen them "announce" things far after the fact... like over 3 months to actually list the correct channel guide WHILE forgetting about UnHD so we felt it may be dropped.


Actually, it also COULD have been a cookie that delivered Manhattan, the link seems to say NY/NJ.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/11893555
> 
> 
> The link WAS for Manhattan AND it listed A&E going from 16 to 46.
> 
> 
> BTW, we HAVE seen them "announce" things far after the fact... like over 3 months to actually list the correct channel guide WHILE forgetting about UnHD so we felt it may be dropped.
> 
> 
> Actually, it also COULD have been a cookie that delivered Manhattan, the link seems to say NY/NJ.



if you dont have your location set (via cookie) - the website will ask for you to set it up (so it can later differentiate between Manhattan, SI, and any others)


----------



## bdfox18doe

A bit-off topic, but I was in your fine city this week. The hotel I stayed in had a nice TV with digital tuner, but most of the channels it received were only the public access "free" ones. No QAM's, no HD, not even CNN or FOX News..


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/11890770
> 
> 
> You're Staten Island
> 
> 
> We get a different list in Manhattan and Queens



I know, but the point was they still messed up.


----------



## coreynyc

I have had lots of intermittent pixellation on 705 & 711 the past few days and now I come home to find I can't watch the end of the ALCS game in HD)...been on hold or 10 min with no one to talk to.


Also, I can't get 711 to work.


----------



## HDTV Freak

All my channels were dropping after displayiing for a few seconds, called c/s and they said a new software version came out for the SA 8300HD. I wonder if this has anything to do with the upcoming channel changes. I hope the firewire port works now.


Oh and I can barely get 20% of my max 10mbit download speed most of the day. Only after 2AM, I can get the full speed.


----------



## coreynyc

So my Fox & CW HD are both still out and I called customer service. After a 20 MINUTE WAIT ON HOLD, they couldn't do anything for me but suggest soft & hard boots (I knew to try that myself).


So now the first available 6-9 appt is Saturday, so I opted for Sat morning.


No ALCS, Jets game, or Prison Break in HD for me this week. Great service! Bring on FIOS!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/11898294
> 
> 
> I have had lots of intermittent pixellation on 705 & 711 the past few days and now I come home to find I can't watch the end of the ALCS game in HD)...been on hold or 10 min with no one to talk to.
> 
> 
> Also, I can't get 711 to work.


----------



## adrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/11900296
> 
> 
> So my Fox & CW HD are both still out and I called customer service. After a 20 MINUTE WAIT ON HOLD, they couldn't do anything for me but suggest soft & hard boots (I knew to try that myself).
> 
> 
> So now the first available 6-9 appt is Saturday, so I opted for Sat morning.
> 
> 
> No ALCS, Jets game, or Prison Break in HD for me this week. Great service! Bring on FIOS!



Corey, see my post(s) from last Thursday at the top of this page (oops top of the previous page). TWC changed something with these two channels over the last few days.


----------



## Agent_C

Anybody check the lineup???


I didn't have a chance before leaving for work this morning. Tell me good news, please.










A_C


----------



## coreynyc

I saw your post but magically, 705 & 711 started working (almost) normally yesterday afternoon. Got an occasional occurances of where the sound/picture would "stutter" (is that a drop out?) but mostly it was OK.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adrman* /forum/post/11907140
> 
> 
> Corey, see my post(s) from last Thursday at the top of this page (oops top of the previous page). TWC changed something with these two channels over the last few days.


----------



## LL3HD

Can anyone verify that we now have A&E in HD on 746?


I can't remember the last time I watched the SD A&E but I guess I'll take whatever they offer.

http://www.timewarnercable.com/Custo...U/TWCCLUs.ashx


----------



## TravKoolBreeze

No A&E HD; still Universal HD on 740.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TravKoolBreeze* /forum/post/11909571
> 
> 
> No A&E HD; still Universal HD on 740.



I said 746 not 740.









Anyone check this out yet?

Do we have it?


It's listed on the web site, thanks to this post..
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...postcount=2727


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/11909264
> 
> 
> Can anyone verify that we now have A&E in HD on 746?
> 
> 
> I can't remember the last time I watched the SD A&E but I guess I'll take whatever they offer.
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/Custo...U/TWCCLUs.ashx



No. Not available in Manhattan as of ~11:30AM, though there were some messages about SNY's channel being moved when you tuned it it's old channel number.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/11910643
> 
> 
> I said 746 not 740.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone check this out yet?
> 
> Do we have it?
> 
> 
> It's listed on the web site, thanks to this post..
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...postcount=2727



BTW, this does check out -- I logged onto the TWC website w/my zipcode (lower manhattan) and it sure does list 746 as A&E HD.


Is there anything in true HD on that channel anyway?


Scott


----------



## broadwayblue

Where's my Golf/Vs?


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/11911371
> 
> 
> Where's my Golf/Vs?



Enough sports already! I want my CNN-HD!!!!


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/11911414
> 
> 
> Enough sports already! I want my CNN-HD!!!!



Enough CNN HD already!


Give me more ---*Sports, Movies, Music* in no particular order.










I can wait for the propaganda promoters to broadcast their biases in HD.


Yeah,







I want Christiane Amanpour in HD.









No amount of resolution is going to bring clarity to her reporting. But of course, this is just my opinion.


----------



## UnnDunn

DirecTV just added six _more_ national HD channels .


When is TWC going to step up and start adding more HD?


Having said that, Verizon isn't much better; they haven't added any new HD in almost a year.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/11911740
> 
> 
> DirecTV just added six _more_ national HD channels .
> 
> 
> When is TWC going to step up and start adding more HD?
> 
> 
> Having said that, Verizon isn't much better; they haven't added any new HD in almost a year.



Even worse... (or better.... depending on your options)


MSG-HD is advertised on their website as being 1 of the HD channels coming by the end of the year......


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/11911634
> 
> 
> Enough CNN HD already!
> 
> 
> Give me more ---*Sports, Movies, Music* in no particular order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can wait for the propaganda promoters to broadcast their biases in HD.
> 
> 
> Yeah,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want Christiane Amanpour in HD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No amount of resolution is going to bring clarity to her reporting. But of course, this is just my opinion.




I just want to lust over Anderson Cooper and T.J. Holmes in full 1080i !!!


----------



## twcinsider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adrman* /forum/post/11885022
> 
> 
> Well this am I found the problem to my missing channels. For the last year I've had a Video Isolation Transformer installed on the coax line coming into my apartment because of a 60Hz ground hum that it was introducing into my system. Up until now I've successfully used this device even though it is noted to possibly have issues with digital cable. TWC must have changed something around yesterday because this am I pulled the transformer off the line and 705 and 711 returned. As a test I put the transformer back in the loop and the two channels were gone again. I guess it's back to ground lifts on the ac cables for my home entertainment system.



those things are overpriced garbage along with monster brand components. if these things were needed, it would be put in on every installation!


----------



## twcinsider

swap your modem. even though many of the older modems are docsis 1.0/1.1 compliant they cannot handle speeds offered today. i think version 1.1 has the QOS spec which does the various tiers/speeds




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ronross* /forum/post/11885456
> 
> 
> Before I waste time with TWC c/s I wanted to see if anyone else has my two biggest problems. I'm on the UWS of Manhattan, 8300HDC DVR running Navigator, standard Roadrunner.
> 
> 
> Ever since I got this box Channel 4HD has been unwatchable - literally. Audio and video constantly break up and pixelate. This is the only channel this happens on so I don't know what TWC is going to do to fix it.
> 
> 
> Plus, for the past week my Roadrunner connection which always maxed out at the former top speed of 7500kps is now averaging 5000kps instead of the 10MBs now possible. I'll probably swap my six year old leased Toshiba cable modem for the one TWC is using now but I have also heard that there are overloaded nodes in Manhattan that are causing many users to experience slowdowns.
> 
> 
> When I first got the 8300HDC they sent a tech to my apt. who checked the signal strength at various points and changed a couple of splitters, but the problem with NBC (which I didn't point out to him at the time) persisted while the Roadrunner slowdown started some time after the visit.
> 
> 
> So should I just live with this or is there anything TWC can do?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ron


----------



## twcinsider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/11910749
> 
> 
> BTW, this does check out -- I logged onto the TWC website w/my zipcode (lower manhattan) and it sure does list 746 as A&E HD.
> 
> 
> Is there anything in true HD on that channel anyway?
> 
> 
> Scott



the listings provider never gets it right. incorrect listing of 746 and mssing many ethnic channels after their moves away from the lower 500's. as you may recall duplication of all them in the mid-high 500's for the past couple of months. the move/seperation created room for grouping of various ethnic groups. likely to see cnn hd on 710 before a&e on 746 in bq/manhattan systems ;-)


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/11911996
> 
> 
> I just want to lust over Anderson Cooper and T.J. Holmes in full 1080i !!!










Well, in that case, don't ever let it be said that I stood in the way of another's lust.










I kind of have the same feeling for ACbut my lust is solely for his inheritance.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/11912401
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, in that case, don't ever let it be said that I stood in the way of another's lust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of have the same feeling for ACbut my lust is solely for his inheritance.











Another gold-digger... Take a number sonny...


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/11912610
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another gold-digger... Take a number sonny...










No.... He's all yours. I was just admiring his wallet.


----------



## adrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twcinsider* /forum/post/11912088
> 
> 
> those things are overpriced garbage along with monster brand components. if these things were needed, it would be put in on every installation!



No offense, but if it was overpriced garbage ($9.95) why does it eliminate the 60hz ground loop hum that is introduced into my system by TWC? There's nothing wrong with the product other than not having wide enough bandwidth. Perhaps if my building had been wired correctly in the first place I wouldn't need one.


I do agree with your position on Monster however.


----------



## AndyHDTV

THIS IS DIRECTV'S NEW LINEUP HERE IN NYC.

IF U HAD THE ABILITY TO SWITCH HERE IS A REASON.

TWC-24 DIRECTV 70+


1. ESPN HD

2. ESPN2 HD

3. (Discovery) HD Theater

4. HDNet

5. HDNet Movies

6. TNT HD

7. Universal HD

8. CD USA

9. HBO HD

10. Showtime HD

11. A&E HD

12. Animal Planet HD

13. Big Ten HD

14. CNN HD

15. Discovery HD

16. History Channel HD

17. TLC HD

18. NFL Network HD

19. Science Channel HD

20. Smithsonian HD

21. TBS HD

22. Versus HD / Golf Channel HD

23. Weather Channel HD

24. The Movie Channel HD

25. SHO Too HD

26. Starz Comedy HD

27. Starz HD

28. Starz Edge HD

29. Starz Kids and Family HD

30. Bravo HD

31. MHD

32. SCI FI HD

33. USA Network HD

34. Cinemax HD

35. CNBC HD

36. Food HD

37. MGM HD

38. National Geographic HD

39. Fox Business Network HD

40. HGTV HD

41. FX HD

42. Speed Network HD

43. Fuel HD

44. The Cartoon Network HD

45. SportsNet New York HD

46. YES HD

47. CBS HD

48. NBC HD

49. ABC HD

50. FOX HD

Other HD channels

1. Miscellaneous Events Channel HD

2. PPV Events HD

3. PPV Movies HD

4. PPV Movies HD

5. PPV Movies HD

6. PPV Movies HD

7. PPV Movies HD

8. PPV Movies HD

9. PPV Movies HD

10. PPV Movies HD

HD Sports Packages IN HD

NFL Sunday Ticket Superfan HD

MLB Extra Innings HD

NHL Center Ice HD

NBA League Pass HD


----------



## coreynyc

Spoke too soon. Ridiculous amounts of pixelations & drop outs during ALCS tonight



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/11908517
> 
> 
> I saw your post but magically, 705 & 711 started working (almost) normally yesterday afternoon. Got an occasional occurances of where the sound/picture would "stutter" (is that a drop out?) but mostly it was OK.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twcinsider* /forum/post/11912155
> 
> 
> likely to see cnn hd on 710 before a&e on 746 in bq/manhattan systems ;-)



wow, was that wink some inside info.


Can i get a wink for Versus-HD & FSNY-HD? ;-)


----------



## r3alnezz

Does anybody know which offers better HD picture quality in Manhattan... Satellite or Cable???


----------



## HDTV Dude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twcinsider* /forum/post/11912155
> 
> 
> likely to see cnn hd on 710 before a&e on 746 in bq/manhattan systems ;-)



Is this your opinion or do you have inside knowledge and if so, when?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/11911884
> 
> 
> Even worse... (or better.... depending on your options)
> 
> 
> MSG-HD is advertised on their website as being 1 of the HD channels coming by the end of the year......



Uh... we already get that channel! We got all the HD games last year, but in November it went full time (meaning we got the same HD we had been getting but with the other hours filled with SD content. Net gain of nothing.


----------



## nuttyinnyc

did we get a new HD channel? I am not home, can someone confirm this for me.

350 PPV for HD Only


I see we are suppose to have A&EHD also, channel 746. 2 newbies "if they work" in B & Q arrea.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/11920168
> 
> 
> Uh... we already get that channel! We got all the HD games last year, but in November it went full time (meaning we got the same HD we had been getting but with the other hours filled with SD content. Net gain of nothing.



Berk32 was referring to DirecTV not TW.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11920217
> 
> 
> did we get a new HD channel? I am not home, can someone confirm this for me.
> 
> 350 PPV for HD Only
> 
> 
> I see we are suppose to have A&EHD also, channel 746. 2 newbies "if they work" in B & Q arrea.



No new HD.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/11915123
> 
> 
> THIS IS DIRECTV'S NEW LINEUP HERE IN NYC.
> 
> IF U HAD THE ABILITY TO SWITCH HERE IS A REASON.
> 
> TWC-24 DIRECTV 70+



Holy cannoli my friend! I'm looking through that list and damn if there aren't a ton of HD channels I'd almost kill for.


Any idea of what the monthly charge for all that is? Including DVR service, 'natch.


One issue is that I have to maintain my broadband connection, and that means sticking with TWC at $60/month for ONLY IP connectivity. It COULD make D*/TWC awfully expensive compared to what little we get from TWC.


BTW, TWC is 23 outside SI. 15 'free" and 8 pay-extra.


Oh, surprised I'm not seeing anyone ask about 741, 750. Both seem still listed, but with no data and no channel designation in the far left column of the guide.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/11920255
> 
> 
> No new HD.



what a tease? it shows 2 new channels on the list, could it be they are just slow in start-up? Or just an early website update for the Nov 1st changes?


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11920472
> 
> 
> what a tease? it shows 2 new channels on the list, could it be they are just slow in start-up? Or just an early website update for the Nov 1st changes?



What November 1st changes???


A_C


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11920472
> 
> 
> what a tease? it shows 2 new channels on the list, could it be they are just slow in start-up? Or just an early website update for the Nov 1st changes?



2?


350 HDPPV has been there for a while


746 A&E HD is probably a f*ckup (since it doesn't even list UniversalHD)


----------



## Agent_C

*Will Cable Offer 100 HD Channels In 2007?*
_Tuesday, October 2, 2007, 06:14 AM

Will Cable Offer 100 HD Channels In 2007?

Cable operators have boasted of higher capacity.

By Swanni


Washington, D.C. (October 2, 2007) -- DIRECTV says it will have 70 HDTV channels this month and 100 high-def channels by year's end. (It now has 31 national HD channels).


So, will your cable TV provider be able to match it?


Short answer: Not likely.


Top cable operators earlier this year boasted that they would have as much high-def capacity as DIRECTV. And some went as far to say that their HD lineups would be "as compelling" as DIRECTV.


"*I'm 100 percent confident that we will have as compelling a HDTV lineup as DIRECTV," Melinda Witmer, Time Warner's chief programming officer, told TVPredictions.com last March.*

Witmer added that Time Warner would have the capacity for 100 high-def channels by year's end. And Time Warner Cable CFO Landel Hobbs told an investors conference in June that the cable operator would have "virtually unlimited" capacity for high-def by year's end.


But Time Warner, which now has around 30 HD channels in some markets, was not the only cable operator talking a good game earlier in the year._


Source: TVPredictions.com


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/11915123
> 
> 
> THIS IS DIRECTV'S NEW LINEUP HERE IN NYC.
> 
> IF U HAD THE ABILITY TO SWITCH HERE IS A REASON.
> 
> TWC-24 DIRECTV 70+



While Direct TV's list is impressive, what good is all those channels when most of them are extra ($) or premiums. IMO the only thing missing for us is a news, music amd food channel im HD, maybe shopping channel also, then we will have the main chaanels that normal people watch on an everyday basis. We have sports out if the [email protected]#$hole over here in NYC on TWC. We do have some Movie choices and supposedly as the channel listing om the web states we will have PPVHD soon also. Right now with the TV season in full swing the majority of people watch the big 5 anyway. Which we already get in HD!


While more channels are needed, more is always better! I do appreciate that but if they add the 4 types of channels above this would give us a good variety of HD channelsof almost every channel type. There are some of you that have specific channels that are needed sooner then later.


Just liike that study from last year stated the average person only watched abuut 20-30 channels on a monthly basis so right there TWC is right up to avarage,


----------



## UnnDunn

The thing about DirecTV is that all of their simulcast HD channels are on the same channel numbers as the SD channels, and the box automatically selects the HD channel, if available (and if you subscribe to HD Access.) So when they add the HD simulcast of your favorite channel, all of a sudden it'll be in HD and you don't have to do a thing (not even memorize a new channel number.)


Someone tell me why the cable folks can't do that? Surely these boxes have enough processing power to be able to prioritize an HD stream over an SD stream when you choose a channel...


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/11920494
> 
> 
> What November 1st changes???
> 
> 
> A_C



more of a prediction, or reading between the lines, TWC stated that Nov 1st was the expected release date of TBSHD. But we have it now and they usually don't add only one channel so call it my blind faith. Hey it worked with TBSHD,


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/11921088
> 
> 
> The thing about DirecTV is that all of their simulcast HD channels are on the same channel numbers as the SD channels, and the box automatically selects the HD channel, if available (and if you subscribe to HD Access.) So when they add the HD simulcast of your favorite channel, all of a sudden it'll be in HD and you don't have to do a thing (not even memorize a new channel number.)
> 
> 
> Someone tell me why the cable folks can't do that? Surely these boxes have enough processing power to be able to prioritize an HD stream over an SD stream when you choose a channel...



The best way to explain is that while Sat is still broadcasting both signals, SD & HD it is the box and attenna that determines which signal you receive. While TWC has an all in one box that reads each individua; signal available.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11920217
> 
> 
> did we get a new HD channel? I am not home, can someone confirm this for me.
> 
> 350 PPV for HD Only
> 
> 
> I see we are suppose to have A&EHD also, channel 746. 2 newbies "if they work" in B & Q arrea.



350 has been around for a year or so. There's almost never anything on it. Occasionally a live HD boxing event shows up that costs near on $50.....When an event is on that channel, it actually pops up in the guide.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/11920586
> 
> 
> 2?
> 
> 
> 350 HDPPV has been there for a while



Are you sure? I know SI had PPVHD but not in Brooklyn & Queens. Also the B&Q list does show A&EHD746 and Unviversal HD 741 as well as the updated channels for the 15th.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/11921088
> 
> 
> The thing about DirecTV is that all of their simulcast HD channels are on the same channel numbers as the SD channels, and the box automatically selects the HD channel, if available (and if you subscribe to HD Access.) So when they add the HD simulcast of your favorite channel, all of a sudden it'll be in HD and you don't have to do a thing (not even memorize a new channel number.)
> 
> 
> Someone tell me why the cable folks can't do that? Surely these boxes have enough processing power to be able to prioritize an HD stream over an SD stream when you choose a channel...



I wouldn't want it to do that. Sometimes I want to tune the SD version of a channel, and sometimes (more often, of course), I want to tune the SD version.....


----------



## nuttyinnyc

Thanks Scott, I was just a little shokced because this is the first time I see it on their list. I guess this is a way of showing customers they have more HD channels.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/11920319
> 
> 
> Oh, surprised I'm not seeing anyone ask about 741, 750. Both seem still listed, but with no data and no channel designation in the far left column of the guide.



....because when you tune to them, they tell you the new channel numbers that those channels have been moved to.


The really funny thing is that now USA has moved to channel 16 (I believe), but UHD has stayed at 740....Shouldn't it have moved to 716 to correspond???


Scott


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/11921468
> 
> 
> ....because when you tune to them, they tell you the new channel numbers that those channels have been moved to.
> 
> 
> The really funny thing is that now USA has moved to channel 16 (I believe), but UHD has stayed at 740....Shouldn't it have moved to 716 to correspond???
> 
> 
> Scott



Universal HD should actually move to the 790s.... as it corresponds to nothing...


(USA-HD, BravoHD, and SciFi-HD all exist now)


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/11921468
> 
> 
> ....because when you tune to them, they tell you the new channel numbers that those channels have been moved to.
> 
> 
> The really funny thing is that now USA has moved to channel 16 (I believe), but UHD has stayed at 740....Shouldn't it have moved to 716 to correspond???
> 
> 
> Scott



UniversalHD is a stand alone station, Right now it showcases various shows that are Wbradcasted on the NBCUniversal universe. When USA HD becomes available to TWC customers then 716 will be taken. Once this happen the other NBC nets will be sure to follow then we will see what NBC decides to to with UnDiscovery us keeping Discovery theather running while all their channels are available for HD also. iversal HD.


----------



## JBBO3314

Do we have the Biography Channel? If so whats the channel? If not, anyword if we are getting this.


----------



## TonyNYC

SciFi-HD would be great for the upcoming season of Battlestar Galactica.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/11922039
> 
> 
> SciFi-HD would be great for the upcoming season of Battlestar Galactica.



upcoming and FINAL (sigh)season of BSG, well at least we sill have Universal HD, As it gets bigger the shows and movies get newer. I was able to watch the complete Season 3 in its HD glory and I hope season 4 will not air that far behing the scifi premiere airings. A lot could happen between now and the 1st quarter of 2008.


----------



## UnnDunn

Shoot, I'm glad this will be the final BSG season. It means they know to end it before it jumps the shark. Unlike the producers of _24_.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBBO3314* /forum/post/11921986
> 
> 
> Do we have the Biography Channel? If so whats the channel? If not, anyword if we are getting this.



there is NO word on any HD channels being added to the NYC landscape. When we hear something we are quick to share other then that we go by assumptions and predictions here and that is only for channels that we know TWC has rights to.

VsHD

NGHD

A&EHD

MHD

Food Networkhd

abc FAMILY hd and ESPNNEWSHD WHEN AVAILABLE

and others

to the best of my knowledge TWC only has an agreement with A&EHD not the A&E family of networks so I wouldn't hold your breathe for BiographyHD any time soon.


----------



## hpnas

TWC HD is a joke, I'm going to inquire with my landlord about getting DirecTV


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11922614
> 
> 
> upcoming and FINAL (sigh)season of BSG, well at least we sill have Universal HD, As it gets bigger the shows and movies get newer. I was able to watch the complete Season 3 in its HD glory and I hope season 4 will not air that far behing the scifi premiere airings. A lot could happen between now and the 1st quarter of 2008.



Oh wow, I did not know that the show was coming to an end and did a search for more information. 22-episode left for 2008, but from what the press release stated from from the Sci Fi Channel, "This show was always meant to have a beginning, a middle and finally, an end."


4 season feels so short, but at least it was not canceled. Just a story that was not going to last the amount of years like ST:TNG.


I will miss it though. BSG has been one of the best series I have seen in a few years.


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hpnas* /forum/post/11923044
> 
> 
> TWC HD is a joke, I'm going to inquire with my landlord about getting DirecTV



I am going to check and see if "by luck" my window faces the southern skies and if so, talk to someone about sticking one outside the window of my apartment building.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/11922776
> 
> 
> Shoot, I'm glad this will be the final BSG season. It means they know to end it before it jumps the shark. Unlike the producers of _24_.



But there aren't any sharks in space.









I don't know, other then cost this show could have made it to a 5th even 6th year. Space and the beyond is huge and there is always a stpry that can be found.

While 24 might be going overboard in giving Mr bauer a 7th really bad day. It is hard to use the "Jump the shark" saying for a show like this. This saying is when a show has that one point where the series goes down hill from there. Either a cast addition, a significant moment or out of character stunt that we all remember. This term has been used a little bit to often and has lost its true meaning lately. Just because you may have lost inerest doesn't mean it has gone downhill from any certain point. There are many shows in recent memory that may have jumped that dam shark, but 24 isn't one of them. It is a show that last longer then it should b on, like Scrubs


Friends: Monica marries Chandler

Mad about you: Had a baby

x-files: Mulder abducted

Buffy: Buffy should have stayed dead.

Fraiser: Daphney & Niles get together.

to name a few true JTS moments.


----------



## JBBO3314




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/11923189
> 
> 
> I am going to check and see if "by luck" my window faces the southern skies and if so, talk to someone about sticking one outside the window of my apartment building.



Good luck with that. I tried but no luck or TWC would have been a memory by now.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/11923079
> 
> 
> Oh wow, I did not know that the show was coming to an end and did a search for more information. 22-episode left for 2008, but from what the press release stated from from the Sci Fi Channel, "This show was always meant to have a beginning, a middle and finally, an end."
> 
> 
> 4 season feels so short, but at least it was not canceled. Just a story that was not going to last the amount of years like ST:TNG.
> 
> 
> I will miss it though. BSG has been one of the best series I have seen in a few years.



While it does seem short at least they have a destination unlike ST:TNG. TNG was about exploring even furtuer then Captain Kirk and freinds went. So it is understandable why this shoiw stayed on for so long and the fact that it stayed at #1 in 1st run syndication for years. That helped it stay on TV for so long, I read an article once a long time agao that because it was such a huge hit in Syndication and not on a broadcast network it actually was making 10 times the amount a show would on a regular netwrok run. That would probbably be impossible to do now.


I just hope Scifi doesn't plan to split the season like they sometimes do.. But the question is what type of endding will it be. Do they make it to Earth, do they get totally destroyed by the Cylons, or do they avoid Earth like the original series because Earth is still primitive?


----------



## TonyNYC

It will be interesting to see how the subject of Earth is approached.


Also, while it has been a long time since I have seen the series with Lorne Greene and Richard Hatch, religion has played a huge role in this version of BSG. Especially with the Cylons.


Who knows what could happen. Maybe both will find peace after some huge final clash.


----------



## nuttyinnyc

I tell you gguys, while TWC is a tad(REALLY) short in HD offerings I think it would be very hard for me to enjoy many more choices if given. All the HD I need is already given. Right now I DVR close to 25 hrs of the primetimare e schedule which is all HD. I am covered on almost all our local sport teams with most games in HD. We are only missing FSNYHD which I am still amazed that this isn't a city wide channel. But I guess the teams that make the big bucks are already covered so they aren't in a rush for that last channel., When it come to movie I do have the big 2 premiums which also have an HD channel and lets not forget HDNet Movies which is showing some good movies lately.. So I am booked right now especially with my occassional TNT HD movie or DiscoveryHD science lesson.

Of course I wouldn't mind getting my grove on with some HD music videos or end up in that "Critical Situation" while waiting for "the Final Report" on NGHD, Then I will figure out what to make for dinner on the food net HD, Check the temp for tomorrow on the weather channelHD, but right now time is very limited, Come December, I may be screaming where is this channel and where is that channel, but not right now.


----------



## TonyNYC

I do prefer TWC as my provider over that of RCN for TV viewing, but I wish along with many of you forum patrons that we just got an impression from the company that the service in general for HD channel content would improve.


This is a scenario money cannot fix. I can simply go out and buy a dish for DirecTV and hope that it works, but that is my problem. Will it? You just get that feeling that we are just plain stuck without option.


I am lucky that I have an option between RCN and TWC in my building for cable internet, tv, and digital phone, but both companies have very little to offer in the HD department.


FSNY in HD would be great too, but if I had to choose, I would rather get VsHD. It would give me more NHL games in HD.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/11923463
> 
> 
> It will be interesting to see how the subject of Earth is approached.
> 
> 
> Also, while it has been a long time since I have seen the series with Lorne Greene and Richard Hatch, religion has played a huge role in this version of BSG. Especially with the Cylons.
> 
> 
> Who knows what could happen. Maybe both will find peace after some huge final clash.



AMen Brother!!! While the religous part actually turned me away from this series in the middle of of S1. but I couldn't stay away and I jumped back on and was very entertained every since. Religon has played a huge factor on this shhow, the original was just about fleeing toasters.

I just hope they do have a great battle in the end, Like the battle in Babalon 5 between Earth and earth,(Not the final all vs shadows thgat sucked) and ST








SN right after they were forced from the station that was a good one also.

I would hate for a build up to something big then sign a treaty, BOOO HIISSSSSS!!!!


Fingers crossed XX


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/11921907
> 
> 
> Universal HD should actually move to the 790s.... as it corresponds to nothing...
> 
> 
> (USA-HD, BravoHD, and SciFi-HD all exist now)



Hmm....intereseting....I wasn't aware of USA-HD. Not that there'd really be much of interest to me on that channel (I NEVER watched USA-SD).


The whole channel numbering thing seems a little shortsighted for HD. I mean, don't they expect that there might be more than 10 HD channels that have no matching SD channel?


Or what happens if TWC ever adds any of the multiplexed premiums? Yes, HBO is on ch. 80, but the HBO suite is on 201-207. (And the 900 channel block is already taken). Similar issues exist for the Starz multiplexes that already have HD equivalents.


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/11924252
> 
> 
> Hmm....intereseting....I wasn't aware of USA-HD. Not that there'd really be much of interest to me on that channel (I NEVER watched USA-SD).
> 
> 
> The whole channel numbering thing seems a little shortsighted for HD. I mean, don't they expect that there might be more than 10 HD channels that have no matching SD channel?
> 
> 
> Or what happens if TWC ever adds any of the multiplexed premiums? Yes, HBO is on ch. 80, but the HBO suite is on 201-207. (And the 900 channel block is already taken). Similar issues exist for the Starz multiplexes that already have HD equivalents.



This is why DirecTV's solution makes the most sense. Have both the HD and SD feeds on the same channel number, prioritize the HD channel if available, but give you a way to switch between them at will (either by tunung the same channel number again, or having a button on the remote that lets you switch (such as the * button on TWC remotes.)


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/11924419
> 
> 
> This is why DirecTV's solution makes the most sense. Have both the HD and SD feeds on the same channel number, prioritize the HD channel if available, but give you a way to switch between them at will (either by tunung the same channel number again, or having a button on the remote that lets you switch (such as the * button on TWC remotes.)



I seem to recall someone mentioning that the new Navigator software does something like this?


Scott


----------



## HRAMOS1965

When Will We Start Getting This New Software In New York City


----------



## AndyHDTV

analog hbo channel 80 is now gone, more bandwidth and no HD channels! woohoo!


----------



## trtjj

Does anyone know if TWC is going to update thier 8300 HD DVR boxes. I've turned in two of them in the past couple of years and I am having problems again. I continue to get freezes, skips and reboots.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *trtjj* /forum/post/11927284
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if TWC is going to update thier 8300 HD DVR boxes. I've turned in two of them in the past couple of years and I am having problems again. I continue to get freezes, skips and reboots.



the 8300 hd is a passport system which they no longer replace.

they are handing out 8300 hdc which is newer and runs on mystro digital navigator.

(which is the most annoying thing in the history of mankind)


----------



## HRAMOS1965

Does anybody know when this program mystro digital navigator will be down loaded to the other DVR out there


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HRAMOS1965* /forum/post/11928368
> 
> 
> Does anybody know when this program mystro digital navigator will be down loaded to the other DVR out there



maybe by the end of the year, hopefully not until they improve it alot more.


----------



## Gooddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/11926144
> 
> 
> analog hbo channel 80 is now gone, more bandwidth and no HD channels! woohoo!



Yup, same here on TWC Hudson Valley. HBO is no now off of ch 3 and on the digital tier.


----------



## Meteor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/11926144
> 
> 
> analog hbo channel 80 is now gone, more bandwidth and no HD channels! woohoo!



The premium channels are gone but the message announcement of the move are still occupying the frequencies.

They put in place The Movie Channel frequency the new FOX BUSSINESS, yeah like we need another bussiness channel and worst of all another FOX channel !!!


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Meteor* /forum/post/11931397
> 
> 
> The premium channels are gone but the message announcement of the move are still occupying the frequencies.
> 
> They put in place The Movie Channel frequency the new FOX BUSSINESS, yeah like we need another bussiness channel and worst of all another FOX channel !!!



Actually - these system messages do not occupy frequencies.


----------



## Prey521




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11857574
> 
> 
> I thought they seperated them? Are you sure McCarver will still be teamed with Buck? Buck is #1 he will always be anouncing as long as Fox has a sports contract(this generation's Bob Costas), but during the regular season Buck was with other poeple.



TBS announcers are better than Buck and Tim on Fox. They're homers and annoy me to no friggin end. Buck does have the voice though, but his announcing skills are severely lacking. You wanna hear good announcing? The Mets announcers trump almost any announcing team out there, barnone.


----------



## Prey521




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gooddog* /forum/post/11931132
> 
> 
> Yup, same here on TWC Hudson Valley. HBO is no now off of ch 3 and on the digital tier.




I just noticed that, cool.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Prey521* /forum/post/11932341
> 
> 
> The Mets announcers trump almost any announcing team out there, barnone.



Isn't Keith Hernandez on their broadcast team?
*Bar*none?
















He sounds like the annoying guy at the end of the *bar* that won't shut up while the game is on, with nothing interesting to offer.



And regarding TBS... Chip Caray made more announcing errors in this post season than Ralph Kinner has in his entire career. At least with Kinner they were flubs. With Caray they're blatant misinformation errors.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/11920586
> 
> 
> 2?
> 
> 
> 350 HDPPV has been there for a while
> 
> 
> 746 A&E HD is probably a f*ckup (since it doesn't even list UniversalHD)



350 PPV has had exactly how many HD broadcasts? One in all of 2007? Maybe 2? The ONLY time I ever heard of one was reading this forum... I think it was a certain prize fight. Mostly it lists an all-day ticket of nothing at $0.00 cost.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11921912
> 
> 
> UniversalHD is a stand alone station, Right now it showcases various shows that are Wbradcasted on the NBCUniversal universe. When USA HD becomes available to TWC customers then 716 will be taken. Once this happen the other NBC nets will be sure to follow then we will see what NBC decides to to with UnDiscovery us keeping Discovery theather running while all their channels are available for HD also. iversal HD.



Except that USA HD is probably one of the two HD channels they'll add in 2009 (NYC of course). I think the 2 they plan to add in 2008 are already spoken for; and probably one of them is Fox Business in HD, something we are clearly clamoring for.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hpnas* /forum/post/11923044
> 
> 
> TWC HD is a joke, I'm going to inquire with my landlord about getting DirecTV



Actually, "TWC HD" is an oxymoron.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/11923079
> 
> 
> Oh wow, I did not know that the show was coming to an end and did a search for more information. 22-episode left for 2008, but from what the press release stated from from the Sci Fi Channel, "This show was always meant to have a beginning, a middle and finally, an end."
> 
> 
> 4 season feels so short, but at least it was not canceled. Just a story that was not going to last the amount of years like ST:TNG.
> 
> 
> I will miss it though. BSG has been one of the best series I have seen in a few years.



Keep an eye out, I think there's a 2 hour "special" this fall before the final season get underway next year.


Besides, how many BSG fans think Katee should *BE* Jaime Summers, and not the evil bionic woman?


Plus we don't know what the time differential will be for UnHD's HD version. It COULD be long enough that we'll watch the SD then the HD if there's anything like 4 weeks between. Which says they will probably have 4-8 week gap in there.


At least Torchwood seems to be one week behind... but that's probably because Cuban bought it, whereas SciFi and UnHD come from the same parent.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/11923189
> 
> 
> I am going to check and see if "by luck" my window faces the southern skies and if so, talk to someone about sticking one outside the window of my apartment building.



More important is the elevation. I heard it's 30 degrees, so it's roughly the bottom first third from the horizon to overhead... I have TONS of southern sky view BUT at that 30 degrees, it would only work IF it got through a small slit between two big buildings. Starting around 45 degrees I have clear sky.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11923366
> 
> 
> Do they make it to Earth, do they get totally destroyed by the Cylons, or do they avoid Earth like the original series because Earth is still primitive?



Cylons go skin jobs only, they melt down all the centurions (er, toasters), they intermarry and in 50 years there's no more human vs. cylon.


Hell, I'd marry 6 in a flash!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/11924252
> 
> 
> Hmm....intereseting....I wasn't aware of USA-HD. Not that there'd really be much of interest to me on that channel (I NEVER watched USA-SD).
> 
> 
> The whole channel numbering thing seems a little shortsighted for HD. I mean, don't they expect that there might be more than 10 HD channels that have no matching SD channel?
> 
> 
> Or what happens if TWC ever adds any of the multiplexed premiums? Yes, HBO is on ch. 80, but the HBO suite is on 201-207. (And the 900 channel block is already taken). Similar issues exist for the Starz multiplexes that already have HD equivalents.



At the current pace of 2 added HD channel per calendar year, it's going to be 2050 before that becomes any kind of factor.


As it seems to be a "cable practice" to count every movie playing on a HD PPV channel, they will probably put one in and say they added 30 HD channels.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/11933617
> 
> 
> At the current pace of 2 added HD channel per calendar year, it's going to be 2050 before that becomes any kind of factor.



Well, implementing either one of 2 things will allow for a veritable flood of HD channels:

1. Switched Digital Video

2. Analog channel shutoff (and not just 1 or 2 randoms, but most or all of them)


Once one of these occurred, they will have enough bandwidth to provide all of the HD channels that they want to us.....


Either one or both of these seem to be scheduled for Manhattan for the 2008 calendar year. So we'll see what happens.


----------



## TonyNYC

I have every single episode recorded for that new Bionic Woman series but never got the time to watch it. I will catch them all this weekend for a marathon. I have heard it was pretty good.


Looks like I am stuck for clearance of the southern sky and I am on the 3rd floor. I doubt I am going to get a solid signal due to my side of the building being surrounded. I see one neighbor on the other side of my apartment building has one rigged up. Too bad I do not know them so I could ask questions.


If I ever decide to move, I am for sure going to look into surroundings more. If you ever travel on the J line from Queens to Brooklyn, you will lose count seeing the many satellite dishes on the rooftops.


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/11934070
> 
> 
> 1. Switched Digital Video
> 
> 2. Analog channel shutoff (and not just 1 or 2 randoms, but most or all of them)



I read that cable operators are required to guarantee customers will receive broadcast channels until February 2012.


So if I am reading this right, some analog channels will have to remain for a while.


Looks like the first option might be the best option.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/11934335
> 
> 
> I read that cable operators are required to guarantee customers will receive broadcast channels until February 2012.
> 
> 
> So if I am reading this right, some analog channels will have to remain for a while.
> 
> 
> Looks like the first option might be the best option.



This bears no relation to the pending analog channel shutoff. All TWC has to do is mandate that everyone use a digital box (which they have already done in Staten Island). Or just keep 2,4,7,9,11 and 13 on analog. Which eliminates 70 some odd channels, which is more than enough for hundreds of HD channels, foreign language SD channels, shopping channels, "business class" cable modem speeds, or whatever other crap TWC can come up with to fill their bandwidth.


----------



## TonyNYC

Gotcha. Guess we will just have to sit back and see what happens at this point.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Prey521* /forum/post/11932341
> 
> 
> TBS announcers are better than Buck and Tim on Fox. They're homers and annoy me to no friggin end. Buck does have the voice though, but his announcing skills are severely lacking. You wanna hear good announcing? The Mets announcers trump almost any announcing team out there, barnone.



Keith Hernandez? Please don't tell me he is the one you are talking about?

I am with you Buck can be great but after 11+ years on Fox you would think he would be bringing his A game, but he still is lacking. I still think Buck is the best of the bunch, Mr Gwynn god bless him for being one of the best hitters of his time, just doesn't have the voice for basball games, put him in the studio. We have TBS for the next 5 years so hopefully they will screen their staff better for the years to come. Maybe they might recruit Suzyn Waldman. HA HA HA HA!


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/11934335
> 
> 
> I read that cable operators are required to guarantee customers will receive broadcast channels until February 2012.
> 
> 
> So if I am reading this right, some analog channels will have to remain for a while.
> 
> 
> Looks like the first option might be the best option.



That mandate is more for areas that aren't DTV ready. Despite TWC NYC flaws we are DTV ready and once they convince(Force) the remaining few that still have the analog boxes to make the switch then we can expect an all digital system. I still wonder out of 2 million+ customers in ths area, how many are still not willing to make the change?


Change is good! why can't they see that? Unfortenately for us, if you are reading this you already made the change.


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11935045
> 
> 
> I still wonder out of 2 million+ customers in ths area, how many are still not willing to make the change?



Probably those with chipped analog boxes from the early 1990's and getting free, unscrambled premium channels. Or whatever is left to unscramble at this rate.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11935045
> 
> 
> I still wonder out of 2 million+ customers in this area, how many are still not willing to make the change?



I'm wondering why they even have a choice?


Couldn't TWC simply give 30-days notice that their analog boxes will no longer work. In which time they must swap the box to continue service?


I'd imagine the prospect of a blank screen would be quite motivating.










A_C


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/11935556
> 
> 
> I'm wondering why they even have a choice?
> 
> 
> Couldn't TWC simply give 30-days notice that their analog boxes will no longer work. In which time they must swap the box to continue service?
> 
> 
> I'd imagine the prospect of a blank screen would be quite motivating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A_C



There might be some Law that prevents them from pushing this service on others. IMO it would be in the interest of TWC to *force* everyone to get it. It would mean much more in revenue. There has to be some reason, there are areas that are able to use the cable line direct with no STB. Those people woule have to add to their bill because they nneed a STB to decode the digtial signal now on their 15 y/o TV. Does someone here know why? there has to be a reason or law to prevent them from making the bigger bucks from that umtapped resource.

I was just thinking that maybe it has something to do with the OTA stations, they have to be able to be seen wit or without a STB until they have 100% coverage, but that doesn't explain why they can't force people to get it.


----------



## Prey521




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/11934166
> 
> 
> I have heard it was pretty good.



Someone done lied to you bro, that show is horrible.


----------



## Prey521




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11934858
> 
> 
> Keith Hernandez? Please don't tell me he is the one you are talking about?
> 
> I am with you Buck can be great but after 11+ years on Fox you would think he would be bringing his A game, but he still is lacking. I still think Buck is the best of the bunch, Mr Gwynn god bless him for being one of the best hitters of his time, just doesn't have the voice for basball games, put him in the studio. We have TBS for the next 5 years so hopefully they will screen their staff better for the years to come. Maybe they might recruit Suzyn Waldman. HA HA HA HA!



I was actually talkin about the Gary Cohen/Ron Darling combo. Keith is alright and makes for great comic relief....some of the stuff he comes up with are hilarious! LOL


I'm with ya on Gwynn.........my 9 month old daughter has a manlier voice than he does....he should be announcing for the WNBA LMAO!


----------



## twcinsider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/11935789
> 
> 
> There might be some Law that prevents them from pushing this service on others. IMO it would be in the interest of TWC to *force* everyone to get it. It would mean much more in revenue. There has to be some reason, there are areas that are able to use the cable line direct with no STB. Those people woule have to add to their bill because they nneed a STB to decode the digtial signal now on their 15 y/o TV. Does someone here know why? there has to be a reason or law to prevent them from making the bigger bucks from that umtapped resource.
> 
> I was just thinking that maybe it has something to do with the OTA stations, they have to be able to be seen wit or without a STB until they have 100% coverage, but that doesn't explain why they can't force people to get it.




no law against it. but a forced change always generates some angry customers.it's a long process. look how long it took to remove a handful of premiums. depending on area, analog penetration is 10-30% and 10-50% out of those were premium customers. in the case of staten island, competition from fios is coming so the process was accelerated. also the plant is 100% rebuilt as opposed to 90 something % in manhattan. as i stated in previous post many commercial buildings in manhattan are still analog 550mhz and these are very valuable customers. the change is coming as you see analog premiums gone. channels on the lowest tier which equals about 30 (local networks, public access, etc) will remain analog for the forseeable future. channels in the standard tier (below channel 75) will slowly disappear. removal of analog requires a lot of capital and labor; sending out of notices, educating customers, spike to call centers, truck rolls, converter cost, etc etc. be patient


----------



## twcinsider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/11935456
> 
> 
> Probably those with chipped analog boxes from the early 1990's and getting free, unscrambled premium channels. Or whatever is left to unscramble at this rate.



at this point those with altered analog boxes are only about to steal $40/month worth of service (standard cable) versus the 1990's where there was premium, pay per view, etc and thousands of dollars were lost due to theft.


----------



## twcinsider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/11931549
> 
> 
> Actually - these system messages do not occupy frequencies.



yes and no. for those with digital boxes , the message seen on ch 66, 69, 79, 80 (former premiums) is generated by the converter and does not occupy bandwith (or frequencies as you call it)


for those using analog boxes tuning to those channel #'s there is a character generated message which is occupying bandwith. if you connect the cable directly to your tv you will see it even though its scrambled. they will be eventually be removed.


----------



## twcinsider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Meteor* /forum/post/11931397
> 
> 
> The premium channels are gone but the message announcement of the move are still occupying the frequencies.
> 
> They put in place The Movie Channel frequency the new FOX BUSSINESS, yeah like we need another bussiness channel and worst of all another FOX channel !!!



yes fox business in analog (and digital) like i reported here last month







don't know details but the launch and carriage of fox business in nyc (manhattan specifically) was mutually beneficial for fox and twc. some may recall murdoch and twc butting heads when twc refused to carry fox news when it first launched. giuluiani wanted to put the channel on the city's municipal access channel (then called crosswalks, now its nyctv). a settlement was eventually reach and one of the crosswalks channels was moved from 72 to 93 and fox news occupied ch.72 for some time. fox news at the time offered operators in the neighborhood of $10 per customer for launch support. several years later they've beat all other all news channels are now demanding hefty license fees.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twcinsider* /forum/post/11937999
> 
> 
> ...the launch and carriage of fox business in nyc (manhattan specifically) was mutually beneficial for fox and twc...
> 
> 
> ...fox news at the time offered operators in the neighborhood of $10 per customer for launch support. several years later they've beat all other all news channels are now demanding hefty license fees.



Can’t argue with success.










The unfortunate reality is that many folks have preconceived prejudices whenever they here the "F" word-- “Fox”.










I call it the *Susquehanna Hat Company* complex.










Just the mere mention of the "F" word and people freak.










If you’re not familiar with the analogy, just watch this entire video and substitute the "F" word whenever they say _Susquehanna Hat Company_








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=crL2jpLcCXk 


.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twcinsider* /forum/post/11937924
> 
> 
> yes and no. for those with digital boxes , the message seen on ch 66, 69, 79, 80 (former premiums) is generated by the converter and does not occupy bandwith (or frequencies as you call it)
> 
> 
> for those using analog boxes tuning to those channel #'s there is a character generated message which is occupying bandwith. if you connect the cable directly to your tv you will see it even though its scrambled. they will be eventually be removed.



blah.... yes I was only talking about digital..... and worded it very poorly.....


I need to stay away from these boards when I'm at work.... give myself time to write....


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/11938987
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> I need to stay away from these boards when I'm at work...










Yeah... _Stay away_










Have you ever seen this thread?
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=905201


----------



## r3alnezz

I have a question for you guys. I just bought an Olevia 232t 32inch hdtv (great by the way)


The TV supports 740p and 1080i. The native resolution of the tv is 1366 x 768.


Now i know that my hd cable box allows you to choose display output. I dont know whether to set mine to 720p or 1080i.


Any feedback??


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *r3alnezz* /forum/post/11939313
> 
> 
> I have a question for you guys. I just bought an Olevia 232t 32inch hdtv (great by the way)
> 
> 
> The TV supports 740p and 1080i. The native resolution of the tv is 1366 x 768.
> 
> 
> Now i know that my hd cable box allows you to choose display output. I dont know whether to set mine to 720p or 1080i.
> 
> 
> Any feedback??



Set it at 720p. Setting it at 1080i will be a waste, since it will cut the framerate in half and your TV can't display the extra pixels anyway.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twcinsider* /forum/post/11937805
> 
> 
> no law against it. but a forced change always generates some angry customers.it's a long process. look how long it took to remove a handful of premiums.



Well, my take on the issue is that I KNOW TWC knew all about this at least 6 years ago... and decided to sit on their hands and do... NOTHING. Not only that, but there were VERY compelling reasons to get folks to swap out their analog boxes... there were a TON of channels a digital box could get that an analog box could NOT get. All of the premium sub channels AND all the Music Choice channels only can be received with a digital box. So folks were paying for stuff they couldn't get, all because they had one of those analog boxes.


Matter of fact, CSRs 6 years ago were told to tell customers that they really had to swap boxes because "soon" they would stop getting all sorts of other channels. I know this because my folks were in that situation... missing a lot of stuff that I got while we were both paying the same. I called TWC to make sure there wasn't any gotchas and that's when I heard that "soon" stuff was going to be cut off.


I dare say if they had actually gotten a tad serious about this, in the ensuing 6 years there would be very, very few analog boxes left behind. Undoubtedly, the reason it did NOT happen was that it might have cost them a few bucks. I mean how could they hand out millions of bucks in bonuses to their top execs if they had made any effort?


----------



## NYFOOTBALLGIANTS

You should set your set top box to pass through and let your TV do the scaling.


----------



## Gooddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/11935556
> 
> 
> I'm wondering why they even have a choice?
> 
> 
> Couldn't TWC simply give 30-days notice that their analog boxes will no longer work. In which time they must swap the box to continue service?
> 
> 
> I'd imagine the prospect of a blank screen would be quite motivating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A_C



I purchased a house two years ago that was a analog customer of TWC Hudson Valley. I ordered cable and internet service from TWC and was surprised that I was told that they would need to make a visit. I told them that I could easily go to the cable store and install the boxes myself. TWC explained that they had to run a new drop from the pole and rewire the house because the coax that was installed could not support digital cable and a modem. Perhaps it is not as easy to convert some analog customers to digital for customers who have older installs.


Staten Island's system was built out in the early 90's so it might have been easier to mandate digital only boxes since the existing infrastructure could support it.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/11938987
> 
> 
> blah.... yes I was only talking about digital..... and worded it very poorly.....
> 
> 
> I need to stay away from these boards when I'm at work.... give myself time to write....



At work is the best time to chat with you guys, it makes my day fly by faster and haster. On days when Lost and Heroes is new, I think my actualy work gets sideline for bitching with you guys, I guess this is ecactly the reason why people hget fired for using the net t work. Hey as long as my Inbox and to do list is emmpty I can chat away. Actually at times I look very busy when I am Posting here that no one bothers me with extra work, LOL!


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/11943284
> 
> 
> 
> Matter of fact, CSRs 6 years ago were told to tell customers that they really had to swap boxes because "soon" they would stop getting all sorts of other channels. I know this because my folks were in that situation... missing a lot of stuff that I got while we were both paying the same. I called TWC to make sure there wasn't any gotchas and that's when I heard that "soon" stuff was going to be cut off.



I remember this, as I was the one who gets the mail in my house and I called them, They claimed at the time they weren;t forcing us to get DTV now but in a gfew years everyone would HAVE to have it and then they explained the extras and explain to me how my bill would basically the same. If I recall corectly I did switch and my bill only went up $5. But now like you said 6 years later nd they STILL haven't made everyone make the change, they dropped the ball somewhere.

I don't think cost was the issue, because the gains in revenue would certainly outweigh the cost of these boxes. The wiring was already in place.


----------



## r3alnezz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NYFOOTBALLGIANTS* /forum/post/11944105
> 
> 
> You should set your set top box to pass through and let your TV do the scaling.




What exactly does that mean??


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/11935556
> 
> 
> I'm wondering why they even have a choice?
> 
> 
> Couldn't TWC simply give 30-days notice that their analog boxes will no longer work. In which time they must swap the box to continue service?
> 
> 
> I'd imagine the prospect of a blank screen would be quite motivating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A_C



This WILL happen. It's all a question of how aggressive that TWC wants to be.


Scott


----------



## coneyparleg

Not sure if anyone else mentioned this, This morning I turned on Today In New York and caught the end of an the newscaster saying "after the boxes stop working customers can swap them in for the new digital boxes at any Best Buy location" or something to that affect (coffee was not in my veins yet so I could be all confused about it, but it sounded like they were announcing the need to swap out analog boxes for digital in order to continue service... anyone catch that or have more info?


EDIT:

Yep it was this:
http://www.reuters.com/article/consu...35317420071018 


sorry no coffee makes me confuse easy


----------



## Prey521




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coneyparleg* /forum/post/11945586
> 
> 
> Not sure if anyone else mentioned this, This morning I turned on Today In New York and caught the end of an the newscaster saying "after the boxes stop working customers can swap them in for the new digital boxes at any Best Buy location" or something to that affect (coffee was not in my veins yet so I could be all confused about it, but it sounded like they were announcing the need to swap out analog boxes for digital in order to continue service... anyone catch that or have more info?



It was about BB no longer selling analog televisions.


----------



## TonyNYC

Here is a Best Buy news article from the Associated Press for more information.

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories...MPLATE=DEFAULT


----------



## zas

Any speculation on why TWC will be simulcasting CSPAN2 on channels 60 and 148 beginning 11/15?

http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...elchanges.html


----------



## twcinsider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zas* /forum/post/11946690
> 
> 
> Any speculation on why TWC will be simulcasting CSPAN2 on channels 60 and 148 beginning 11/15?
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...elchanges.html



pretty obvious this is next channel to be moved the analog tier. the cspan's have a small but loyal audience. at some point in the future all cspans will be on consecutive channels


147 cspan

148 cspan2

149 cspan3


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/11920319
> 
> 
> Holy cannoli my friend! I'm looking through that list and damn if there aren't a ton of HD channels I'd almost kill for.
> 
> 
> Any idea of what the monthly charge for all that is? Including DVR service, 'natch.
> 
> 
> One issue is that I have to maintain my broadband connection, and that means sticking with TWC at $60/month for ONLY IP connectivity. It COULD make D*/TWC awfully expensive compared to what little we get from TWC.
> 
> .



Due to info I read here, I discovered that TWC has changed it's RoadRunner pricing. I called TWC, am now paying $45/mo for the same speed internet connection I was paying $60 for (this is at a location where I have no cable TV, just RR). Of course, they would never had told me and would have kept charging the same $60/mo without my call because it was "an old account". Was this legal?


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twcinsider* /forum/post/11951241
> 
> 
> pretty obvious this is next channel to be moved the analog tier. the cspan's have a small but loyal audience. at some point in the future all cspans will be on consecutive channels
> 
> 
> 147 cspan
> 
> 148 cspan2
> 
> 149 cspan3



that's more excellent news, can't wait til both cspan 1 & 2 are gone from analog so we can get 4-6 more hd channels out of it!










hopefully before the end of the year.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twcinsider* /forum/post/11937805
> 
> 
> depending on area, analog penetration is 10-30% and 10-50% out of those were premium customers. as i stated in previous post many commercial buildings in manhattan are still analog 550mhz and these are very valuable customers. the change is coming as you see analog premiums gone. channels on the lowest tier which equals about 30 (local networks, public access, etc) will remain analog for the forseeable future. channels in the standard tier (below channel 75) will slowly disappear.




860mhz & 550mhz.....


1. Is the 75 analog channels left, broadcasted in digital? YES..

2. Does 10 SD channels fit into a 6mhz frequency? YES..

3. how much bandwidth does a digital simulcast of all analog channels take up? ABOUT 48Mmhz..

4. So why doesn't TWC just broadcast the 75 standard tier channels in digital between the 500mhz and 550mhz frequencies.

5. Thoses unfortunate buildings could still have all their standard channels just now all in digital & with a digital box.

6. All these digital channels are above 550 curently, just move them below 550.

7. Is it really that hard? Can't TWC just do it for half of them and just keep the 30 locals on analog?


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twcinsider* /forum/post/11220058
> 
> 
> se queens
> 
> brooklyn
> 
> e queens
> 
> n man
> 
> s man
> 
> 
> the first 2 areas are high theft areas. some parts of the brooklyn system have addressable taps because of theft (and also diffculity accessing drops for install/disconnect)
> 
> 
> analog channel elimination does not mean overnite use of the reclaimed bandwith. all areas are actively targeted for analog eliminiation but how long it takes will depend on customers giving up analog boxes and plant conditions. s.man is the worst since there are many commercial buildings with 550mhz plant and some residential buildings with difficult management that will not allow proper upgrade or rewire.




TWCINSIDER, Any updates on this situation?


----------



## Agent_C

It seemed as though things were improving since I last brought up excess compression on TWC, but last night NBC was close to unwatchable. Even the most subtle movements on My Name Is Earl & The Office produced motion artifacts.


I kicked in the MPEG filter on my XBR4, which cleaned it up to a point, but this is really unacceptable.










A_C


----------



## BelB64

I have TWC in NYC and DirecTV in my country home. They have now added 47HD channels with the new satellites. Most are just mirrors of the sd version of the network but in HD. This is probably a dumb question. Let's say by a miracle everyone tomorrow had an HD box(dvr or regular) Since all these boxes have the ability to output at the sd 480i, would it be technically possible for TWC to ONLY send out the HD version of the networks that broadcast sd and hd and let the boxes do the sd decoding for those without hd tv's? Would there still be a bandwidth problem if this was done? The picture quality of the sd signal would I'm sure not be great but I'm just asking if it could be done.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/11953797
> 
> 
> It seemed as though things were improving since I last brought up excess compression on TWC, but last night NBC was close to unwatchable. Even the most subtle movements on My Name Is Earl & The Office produced motion artifacts.
> 
> 
> I kicked in the MPEG filter on my XBR4, which cleaned it up to a point, but this is really unacceptable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A_C



Page back a few pages and you'll see my research (and the channel mapping) has proven you absolutely correct.


----------



## coreynyc

Did anyone notice this on the Channel Changes page?



> Quote:
> Effective November 21, 2007 the price of the digital sports tier will increase from '.95/mth to $2.95/mth.



Actually, the current price is $1.95 but...I wonder if the rate increase means that the NFL has caved in and is letting TWC charge extra for the NFL Network rather than add it to DTV.

*The first NFL Network regular season game broadcast is on November 22 (Thanksgiving)*

Could be coincedental or could be a good sign...the price of the sports tier going up the day before NFLN games start??? Why would they be raising prices on a Wednesday in the middle of the month?


I am sure it would be a big news story and we would have heard about this by now but what is up with a $1.00 increase to a package that has little value or interest to most people?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/11955590
> 
> 
> Did anyone notice this on the Channel Changes page?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the current price is $1.95 but...I wonder if the rate increase means that the NFL has caved in and is letting TWC charge extra for the NFL Network rather than add it to DTV.
> 
> *The first NFL Network regular season game broadcast is on November 22 (Thanksgiving)*
> 
> Could be coincedental or could be a good sign...the price of the sports tier going up the day before NFLN games start??? Why would they be raising prices on a Wednesday in the middle of the month?
> 
> 
> I am sure it would be a big news story and we would have heard about this by now but what is up with a $1.00 increase to a package that has little value or interest to most people?



As long as the SD sportspack is still included with the HDXtra package - I'll be VERY happy







(even more happy if we get the NFL Network games in HD)


(and its probably a typo... the ' is probably supposed to be a 1...)


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> The following agreements with programmers are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services in the near future:
> 
> 
> Azteca America, Chinese Channel, Chinese Cinema, CNN On Demand, Court TV On Demand, Encore, Encore Action, Encore Drama, Encore Love, Encore Mystery, Encore Western, Encore WAM, GAC On Demand, HGTV, HITN, Sci Fi Channel, Sleuth, Starz, Starz Cinema, Starz Comedy, Starz Edge, Starz Kids & Family, Supercanal, TBS On Demand, TNT On Demand, The Arabic Channel, RTVi, RAI, NGTV, TV Japan, Universal HD, and USA Network.



From the TWC Channel Changes page.....this doesn't look good!!


Sorry if this has been posted already.


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacAlert* /forum/post/11956535
> 
> 
> From the TWC Channel Changes page.....this doesn't look good!!
> 
> 
> Sorry if this has been posted already.



Meh, no cause for concern. They always put those messages up as current carriage agreements get close to renewal time.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacAlert* /forum/post/11956535
> 
> 
> From the TWC Channel Changes page.....this doesn't look good!!
> 
> 
> Sorry if this has been posted already.



There is always a long list.


Very little happens (ever since the WABC disaster from a few years back)


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/11956924
> 
> 
> There is always a long list.
> 
> 
> Very little happens (ever since the WABC disaster from a few years back)



Never actually looked at that before. Thanks for the information!!!


----------



## moesess

i just sadly had to switch to the 8300hdc, has anyone noticed that it says a lot of programs are new when they have already been aired 4 times? wondering if it is just my crappy new box


----------



## zkolkin

Anyone else having problems with their 8300HD box rebooting every 20 min or so this evening?


----------



## moesess

all fine on my 8300hd, but the hdc that i have sucks


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zkolkin* /forum/post/11966800
> 
> 
> Anyone else having problems with their 8300HD box rebooting every 20 min or so this evening?



No.


Are you sure you don't have an electrical situation going on in your home or more specifically with the outlet?


----------



## realdeal1115

My father-in-law has the 8300HDC box. I still have my 8300 HD










Anyhow, he's been having numerous problems with the box not recording, no playback, slow guide load, etc.


This is the 3rd HDC box he's tried.


So I decided to call TWC and do some complaining. The rep told me that 90% of his calls are 8300HDC related. He told me that they will be releasing a software update on 10/29.


Sorry if this has already been posted but I didn't see it.


----------



## chopsueychris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zkolkin* /forum/post/11966800
> 
> 
> Anyone else having problems with their 8300HD box rebooting every 20 min or so this evening?



I had the same problem, luckily for me I didn't order the UFC PPV and insted watched a web feed on my hd tv. 450kbs stream was nice










But yeah I was having box problems all night long, rebooting, grey screen etc. I ended up leaving my box turned off and unplugged from like 1 am until 8 am and now its fine again today.


I had the same problems a week ago too.


----------



## zkolkin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/11966827
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> 
> Are you sure you don't have an electrical situation going on in your home or more specifically with the outlet?



I don't think that was the problem, since everything else in my apt seemed to be fine. Anyway, like chopsueychris, the problem cleared itself up and seems fine today. Oh well.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *realdeal99* /forum/post/11967173
> 
> 
> He told me that they will be releasing a software update on 10/29.



My version of ODN is 2.4.5.4


I think other locations have version 2.4.6.1


I hope a update is really coming.


----------



## marcos_p




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *realdeal99* /forum/post/11967173
> 
> 
> 
> So I decided to call TWC and do some complaining. The rep told me that 90% of his calls are 8300HDC related. He told me that they will be releasing a software update on 10/29.
> 
> 
> Sorry if this has already been posted but I didn't see it.



Is there any way to find our what this upcoming release will include?

I would like to know what issues will be fixed, or what new "features" will be added.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marcos_p* /forum/post/11977614
> 
> 
> Is there any way to find our what this upcoming release will include?
> 
> I would like to know what issues will be fixed, or what new "features" will be added.



It's most unlikely that SA will provide release notes to the general public, if at all. Especially for a firmware update intended to fix problems.


A_C


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/11981454
> 
> 
> It's most unlikely that SA will provide release notes to the general public, if at all. Especially for a firmware update intended to fix problems.
> 
> 
> A_C



SA has nothing to do with Navigator. This is developed by TWC in-house.


----------



## LisaM

Did I miss something? What is the difference between the 8300HD and the 8300HDC boxes? I am not familiar with the latter ones.


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LisaM* /forum/post/11981769
> 
> 
> Did I miss something? What is the difference between the 8300HD and the 8300HDC boxes? I am not familiar with the latter ones.



They are functionally identical, but the HDC uses an FCC-mandated CableCARD to authorize and decrypt channels. The CableCARD is screwed into a slot in the rear of the unit. Customers are not allowed to remove or otherwise tamper with the CableCARD inserted into these units.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/11981727
> 
> 
> SA has nothing to do with Navigator. This is developed by TWC in-house.



OK, but would they be any more amenable to providing release notes? Not that I'd have much confidence in what they'd say anyway...


A_C


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/11982191
> 
> 
> They are functionally identical, but the HDC uses an FCC-mandated CableCARD to authorize and decrypt channels. The CableCARD is screwed into a slot in the rear of the unit. Customers are not allowed to remove or otherwise tamper with the CableCARD inserted into these units.



Well, except to us one big difference is that currently the 8300HDC is coming equipped with Time Warner's new Navigator software which is reported to be very buggy, slow, and unreliable.


The older 8300HDs have Pioneer's Passport software on them, which despite its known issues, the version that is deployed here in NYC is pretty stable and generally works well.


We are expecting that one day (hopefully once they've got their public "beta testing" done, as it seems to be, and the software is relatively less buggy) all of our 8300HD boxes will be flashed with the new Navigator software, and then all hell will break loose.










Hopefully that day will be later rather than sooner.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/11983102
> 
> 
> Well, except to us one big difference is that currently the 8300HDC is coming equipped with Time Warner's new Navigator software which is reported to be very buggy, slow, and unreliable.
> 
> 
> The older 8300HDs have Pioneer's Passport software on them, which despite its known issues, the version that is deployed here in NYC is pretty stable and generally works well.
> 
> 
> We are expecting that one day (hopefully once they've got their public "beta testing" done, as it seems to be, and the software is relatively less buggy) all of our 8300HD boxes will be flashed with the new Navigator software, and then all hell will break loose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully that day will be later rather than sooner.



Never would be better! Seriously, we have one version of Nagivator being deployed on the larger memory footprint HDC boxes, care to take a guess on a separate version of it running on the RAM limited HD boxes? If it's terrible on HDC boxes as has been constantly reported, imagine some other version running on HDs?


I might be able to cut them about 1/2 inch of slack IF they told us what they will do and WHEN. But those bastards will do it when they please with no notice at all.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/11982191
> 
> 
> They are functionally identical, but the HDC uses an FCC-mandated CableCARD to authorize and decrypt channels. The CableCARD is screwed into a slot in the rear of the unit. Customers are not allowed to remove or otherwise tamper with the CableCARD inserted into these units.



The HDCs have more RAM than the HDs. So there has to be a different version of Nagivator to run on HD boxes.


----------



## Gooddog

I was home ill yesterday and noticed a few strange things on my TV connected to a 8300HD that runs Passport Aptiva. 1) I now have three fast forward speeds for the DVR, I had two. 2) During a program on the Discovery channel yesterday, a box appeared on the bottom of the screen informing me to press A on my remote to view On Demand content related to the show I was watching then press LAST to return to the show. I never have seen this display before. 3) The HD channels appeared "snowy" in darker areas of the picture yesterday and I noticed HD channel pixel dropouts. Pixel dropout were basically nonexistent except for yesterday when I seen about 20.


Anyone know if they pushed an 8300 upgrade yesterday?


----------



## Gooddog

More more thing I forgot, I had my first issue with the 8300HD since I installed it in March yesterday, it refused to play one recorded show.


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gooddog* /forum/post/11991093
> 
> 
> I was home ill yesterday and noticed a few strange things on my TV connected to a 8300HD that runs Passport Aptiva. 1) I now have three fast forward speeds for the DVR, I had two. 2) During a program on the Discovery channel yesterday, a box appeared on the bottom of the screen informing me to press A on my remote to view On Demand content related to the show I was watching then press LAST to return to the show. I never have seen this display before. 3) The HD channels appeared "snowy" in darker areas of the picture yesterday and I noticed HD channel pixel dropouts. Pixel dropout were basically nonexistent except for yesterday when I seen about 20.
> 
> 
> Anyone know if they pushed an 8300 upgrade yesterday?



What version softare do you have? I think if you tune to Ch 996 it displays it on your screen.


----------



## UnnDunn

TWC _finally_ fixed my problem whereby A&E HD, FSNY HD, HGTV HD and Food Network HD were blocked as "Subscription channels" even though we had the required package to receive them.


And only a week after I complained to DOITT, too.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/11992072
> 
> 
> 
> And only a week after I complained to DOITT



It's good too hear that a complaint worked.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/11992072
> 
> 
> TWC _finally_ fixed my problem whereby A&E HD, FSNY HD, HGTV HD and Food Network HD were blocked as "Subscription channels" even though we had the required package to receive them.
> 
> 
> And only a week after I complained to DOITT, too.



Sorry... I dont want to hear another word from another SI person about their extra HD channels....


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/11992267
> 
> 
> It's good too hear that a complaint worked.



Thanks for that link. I put it off for a while, but when Fox Business came on and it was "Subscription Service", that was about the last straw. Not that I care all that much about Fox Business, but still...


Two days after I filed the complaint, a "senior supervisor" from TWC contacted me, gave me her direct number, promised to deal with the issue and was all sweetness and light. She followed up repeatedly and even apologized for taking two days off _at the weekend_. Hmph.


I appreciate her efforts, and all's well that ends well, but it sucks that I had to complain to the city to get TWC to take the problem seriously.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/11992463
> 
> 
> Not that I care all that much about Fox Business....



Oh no... you said FOX…


















> Quote:
> Two days after I filed the complaint, a "senior supervisor" from TWC contacted me, gave me her direct number, promised to deal with the issue and was all sweetness and light.



Well I’m glad it worked, as it should.










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sorry... I dont want to hear another word from another SI person about their extra HD channels....



I wish all five Boroughs were on the same page regarding HD line up.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/11992072
> 
> 
> TWC _finally_ fixed my problem whereby A&E HD, FSNY HD, HGTV HD and Food Network HD were blocked as "Subscription channels" even though we had the required package to receive them.



well how are the channels? how do they look?


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/11992072
> 
> 
> And only a week after I complained to DOITT, too.



You should send another complaint about their lack of HD programming. U guys in S.I. have all the space in the world. I'm sure going to do it.


Ask about:


Golf/Versus-HD

CNN-HD

History Channel-HD

Lifetime Movie Network-HD

Starz Comedy-HD --- (will be added only in TWC of San Antonio)

Starz Edge-HD --- (will be added only in TWC of San Antonio)

Starz Kids & Family-HD --- (will be added only in TWC of San Antonio)

National Geographic-HD --- (has been added only in TWC of Hawaii)

Fox Business Network-HD --- (will be added only in TWC of North Carolina)

NHL Network-HD --- (Has the rights to, Channel Available Now)


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/11993706
> 
> 
> well how are the channels? how do they look?



A&E HD is all stretch-O-vision. Not even their self-produced stuff like Dog is in HD. Right now, I'm wondering WTF the point of this channel is.

FSNY HD hasn't shown any HD content that I've seen yet, but at least they don't stretch stuff.

HGTV HD and Food Network HD both have lots and lots of HD content, and they are both given room to breath with lots of bandwidth. I would rate them on the level of HD Theater in terms of picture quality, but they seem to have even more bandwidth. I haven't seen much macroblocking or breakups, even on scenes that would give HD Theater fits.


So preliminary grades:

A&E HD - D (maybe if they actually show some true HD content, the grade might go up, and they lose points for stretch-O-vision)

FSNY HD - C (until I see a Hockey game or something)

Food HD - A- (food in HD just looks that much more delicious)

HGTV HD - B+


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/11993954
> 
> 
> FSNY HD - C (until I see a Hockey game or something)



next game is thursday night, but that game is on msg-hd as well, record saturday evenings game.


----------



## Berk32

So I was gonna wait until tomorrow morning for 'official' confirmation....


But it seems DirecTV will have MSG-HD and FSNY-HD as part of their next HD roll out tomorrow morning....


Let's hope this gets TWC NYC off their asses.... fast....


----------



## HDTV Freak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *realdeal99* /forum/post/11967173
> 
> 
> He told me that they will be releasing a software update on 10/29.
> 
> 
> Sorry if this has already been posted but I didn't see it.



I hope they fixe the damn firewire issue already.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/11996201
> 
> 
> So I was gonna wait until tomorrow morning for 'official' confirmation....
> 
> 
> But it seems DirecTV will have MSG-HD and FSNY-HD as part of their next HD roll out tomorrow morning....
> 
> 
> Let's hope this gets TWC NYC off their asses.... fast....




False Alarm (for now)


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/11996201
> 
> 
> So I was gonna wait until tomorrow morning for 'official' confirmation....
> 
> 
> But it seems DirecTV will have MSG-HD and FSNY-HD as part of their next HD roll out tomorrow morning....
> 
> 
> Let's hope this gets TWC NYC off their asses.... fast....



Ha, ha, ha! They are too busy counting their million dollar bonuses... but I suspect they MAY get off their asses when the city end runs DOITT to complete the franchise agreement with Verizon AND they start laying the fiber all around the city. Unfortunately, that may be a few years away.


The bottom line is they have NO reason to do anything. For most residents outside SI they have such a stranglehold with absolutely NO options (well, I'm also thinking large areas in Brooklyn/Bronx and Queens may have little issues seeing the Direct bird, so it may be more a landlord issue...).


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Just want to let my homies know... Verizon apparently will offer an IP connectivity plan that costs 65 bucks and gives 20 Mb/s down and 20Mb/s up (NY Metro area, per NY Times). Boy, I can NOT wait.


----------



## Paul Chiu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/11998267
> 
> 
> Just want to let my homies know... Verizon apparently will offer an IP connectivity plan that costs 65 bucks and gives 20 Mb/s down and 20Mb/s up (NY Metro area, per NY Times). Boy, I can NOT wait.



how is this possible? 20mb up & DOWN?

way GREAT if true!


its this FIOS?


any HD programming with that?

link to article?


thanks


paul

forest hills


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Paul Chiu* /forum/post/11998454
> 
> 
> how is this possible? 20mb up & DOWN?
> 
> way GREAT if true!
> 
> 
> its this FIOS?
> 
> 
> any HD programming with that?
> 
> link to article?
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> paul
> 
> forest hills



Yes, it has been confirmed from posters in another forum I read that this service from Verizon is available in Manhattan. I cannot say if the 20/20 is available to other FIOS customers outside of Manhattan. You have to contact Verizon to find out, but be advised that some posters stated that some of the reps at Verizon do not even know of the new 20/20 FIOS plan.


----------



## Gooddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/11991820
> 
> 
> What version softare do you have? I think if you tune to Ch 996 it displays it on your screen.



Passport echo 2.6.002

Powertv 6.14.74.1sp*


Since I didn't know the version , I am not sure if I was running a earlier release prior to Monday. Thanks for the Ch 996 tip.


----------



## TonyNYC

For those wanting info about Verizon's 20/20 FIOS

http://newscenter.verizon.com/press-...fast-with.html


----------



## jcdagget

I am currently a Digital Time Warner subscriber on the UWS of Manhattan. I was considering purchasing a HDHomeRun and setting up an iMac in the bedroom. I can't (don't want) to run cable throughout my apartment and was thinking of sending the video via my DLINK Xtreme N Gigabit wireless router.


Do anyone know how many/which clear QAM channels does TWC provides? I also have the option of RCN -- do they have more clear QAM channels than TWC?


Does anyone think this set-up i'll work to view TV in the bedroom w/o running cable?


Thanks!


----------



## sharp101

The 20/20 plan was available since last week for 64.99 in NYC. I have had Fios in NYC for the past 5 months and its light years ahead of anything TWC will have in the coming years. I just can't wait until this TV deal for Verizon is completed with the city.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/11998845
> 
> 
> For those wanting info about Verizon's 20/20 FIOS
> 
> Verizon Redefines 'Fast' With Groundbreaking FiOS Internet Service Featuring 20 Mbps Download and Upload Speeds



That's great news but it's only available to those that have fiber to their premises.


I called Verizon (718-890-1550 for my area) and inquired about dumping TWC/Roadrunner/Phone and getting their 20/20 along with their land line service but it's not available in my area. They transferred me to a pre order department and set me up with a priority installation as soon as it's available along with email updates. Everyone should do this.


I don't know if you folks have seen their commercial campaign currently airing. They make Fios seem like Shangri-La. It's too perfect.










I'm really itching right now to do something. DirecTV is the easy, obvious, excellent alternative available to me right now but I believe I would have to commit to a two year deal. That commitment along with paying an additional provider for internet and phone service makes me want to wait a little longer to see if FIOS materializes.


By the way, the scary thing about Fios is their CSRs make TWs sound like rocket scientists. They told me to go on this web site and put my appropriate information in to expedite the Fios transition. It turns out, it's no longer working. Check it out anyway. You can still sign up for alerts. New Yorkers for TV Choice


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharp101* /forum/post/11999050
> 
> 
> I have had Fios in NYC for the past 5 months .



What part of the city are you in?


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/11999162
> 
> 
> I don't know if you folks have seen their commercial campaign currently airing. They make Fios seem like Shangri-La. It's too perfect.



I think the TWC commercial against Verizon FIOS (while full of BS itself with half truths) is pretty funny with the guy eating fiber cereal answering the door to the Verizon tech trying to sell it.


----------



## UnnDunn

I ordered the 20/20 FiOS service yesterday after reading the press release. 24 hour turnaround, so it should be activated today. I can't wait.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/11999323
> 
> 
> I think the TWC commercial against Verizon FIOS (while full of BS itself with half truths) is pretty funny with the guy eating fiber cereal answering the door to the Verizon tech trying to sell it.










Yeah, that commercial is funny but have you seen the FIOS spot I'm talking about? It has a nice CGI Discover HD Theatre look to it. They boast about all of the cool FIOS features. The one that always catches my attention is the multi room DVR feature.


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/11999857
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that commercial is funny but have you seen the FIOS spot I'm talking about? It has a nice CGI Discover HD Theatre look to it. They boast about all of the cool FIOS features. The one that always catches my attention is the multi room DVR feature.



Have not seen that one, but I will for sure be on the lookout for it. I will look on the internet later on when I get home from work. Hopefully I can find the commericial on Google and get back to you.


----------



## specgeorge

Guys, I have twc and live in flushing we just had new 42PZ77u panasonic hd 1080p installed hooked up to the scientific atlanta 4250HDC box it has a HDMI outlet on the back of the box and the tv has 2 HDMI inputs on the back. The installers attached a HDMI to HDMI cable to the tv and the box. The 4250HDC box flashed a do not accept signal. The installers said they are having trouble with all 4250HDC boxes and told us to use component cables. Before i call TWC i was hopeing to get some feed back from you guys thanks.


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *specgeorge* /forum/post/12001688
> 
> 
> Guys, I have twc and live in flushing we just had new 42PZ77u panasonic hd 1080p installed hooked up to the scientific atlanta 4250HDC box it has a HDMI outlet on the back of the box and the tv has 2 HDMI inputs on the back. The installers attached a HDMI to HDMI cable to the tv and the box. The 4250HDC box flashed a do not accept signal. The installers said they are having trouble with all 4250HDC boxes and told us to use component cables. Before i call TWC i was hopeing to get some feed back from you guys thanks.



Whenever I get that message, turning the TV off and back on fixes it. And I avoid getting the message in the first place by making sure to turn on the cable box before turning on the TV.


----------



## specgeorge

Thanks unndunn for your help.


----------



## r3alnezz

Does anyone in New York City get cnn hd? Cuz i sure dont and today i was in the columbus circle mall in manhattan and i walked by the time warner building and they had CNN HD showing on their tvs. Now thats some messed up stuff cuz i live in manhattan and i dont get that channel. What a tease..


----------



## UnnDunn

Irony: Time Warner using DirecTV to receive CNN HD because their cable arm doesn't supply it in their HQ city.


It's unlikely that is actually what is happening (they are probably getting it from a C-Band satellite,) but still...


----------



## jasonDono

I am considering switching from TWC to DirectTv. Can someone please summarize the pluses and minuses to this move? Is the picture of one inferior to the other? The DirectTV commercials about 100 HD channels are starting to get to me. I own a house with good sight lines from the roof. I guess I would keep TWC for internet.


Thanks,

Jason

Brooklyn


----------



## TonyNYC

Those that use DirecTV here at work all are satisfied for the most part with the service and pretty much concur that weather related problems are pretty much the biggest issue.


Overall, they seem satified and claim to save money over using cable.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *r3alnezz* /forum/post/12003891
> 
> 
> Does anyone in New York City get cnn hd? Cuz i sure dont and today i was in the columbus circle mall in manhattan and i walked by the time warner building and they had CNN HD showing on their tvs. Now thats some messed up stuff cuz i live in manhattan and i dont get that channel. What a tease..



CNN is owned by Time Warner. They've clearly got their own sources for a feed.....


----------



## coneyparleg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/12010831
> 
> 
> CNN is owned by Time Warner. They've clearly got their own sources for a feed.....



So since they control the news they can do as they please?


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coneyparleg* /forum/post/12011049
> 
> 
> So since they control the news they can do as they please?



Huh?


Time Warner can show whatever they want on the TV screens in a building called the "Time Warner Center", and clearly they want to promote CNN-HD, so they can use their own direct satellite feed to show it in their own building.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/11999162
> 
> 
> That's great news but it's only available to those that have fiber to their premises.
> 
> 
> I called Verizon (718-890-1550 for my area) and inquired about dumping TWC/Roadrunner/Phone and getting their 20/20 along with their land line service but it's not available in my area. They transferred me to a pre order department and set me up with a priority installation as soon as it's available along with email updates. Everyone should do this.
> 
> 
> I don't know if you folks have seen their commercial campaign currently airing. They make Fios seem like Shangri-La. It's too perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really itching right now to do something. DirecTV is the easy, obvious, excellent alternative available to me right now but I believe I would have to commit to a two year deal. That commitment along with paying an additional provider for internet and phone service makes me want to wait a little longer to see if FIOS materializes.
> 
> 
> By the way, the scary thing about Fios is their CSRs make TWs sound like rocket scientists. They told me to go on this web site and put my appropriate information in to expedite the Fios transition. It turns out, it's no longer working. Check it out anyway. You can still sign up for alerts. New Yorkers for TV Choice



First, terminology. Many seem to equate the name "FIOS" with TV service. Many have said they "have" FIOS... but at least in the city, that means IP and phone but NOT TV. So all please be careful about what you say.


Larry, Direct wants a 2 year commitment? I'm in a funny position of not knowing for sure a dish will see "enough" of the incoming signal. Assuming the info I got on location is really correct (all I know is that it's in the right ballpark) it's the elevation that's a *****. I ONLY have a very small, narrow window between two tall buildings. Plus have no idea if the co-op board will fight me in any way, nor can I get ANY idea of pricing from their god awful website (TWC is also awful, but one CAN figure out what it will cost you fairly easily).


As we all know, without a "franchise agreement" they can NOT offer TV services. It HAS been publicly reported that the city apparently thinks there is an issue with the DOITT approving the deal, so they have negotiated (are negotiating?) a secret, private agreement. What I hear (I work for a newspaper in the city) is that TWC's lobbyists are fighting approval big time, and that is WHY the city is turning to "private negotiations."


That aside, we still have the issue of running the fiber. Along with the issue of fiber INTO the apartment. Far as I know, Verizon has NOT be specific at all about what their intentions are. We have "heard" that some landlords have refused to allow them to run fiber through hallways, but my co-op had an issue with TWC about how they wanted to wire (we had spent a small fortune to run multiple telephone and co-ax wiring from a secure basement location in the basement TO every apartment with all wiring buried) but we "lost" and had to let them do what they wanted because their franchise agreement apparently said they would deploy wiring any way they wanted.


So the question is what if Verizon brings fiber into the building, then goes copper to the apartments. TWC does the exact same thing except the fiber to cooper happens about 150 feet away from the building.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coneyparleg* /forum/post/12011049
> 
> 
> So since they control the news they can do as they please?



They can do what they please because for many of us, they are the ONLY choice. That's exactly why they shower SI with 6 additional channels AND have 10% discounts for them... because Verizon FIOS (not the TV side) exists there (is their coverage 100% on SI or only parts?). As soon as the secret negotiations with the city are complete, SIers can immediately start dropping them like flies.


Most of the rest of us face years before we get wired, so they can keep us with the WORST (and most expensive) package of services (i.e. lineup of HD channels) because WE HAVE NO OPTION.


Notice how one has to pick some 600,000 and under population "cities" to find a poorer lineup?


----------



## twcinsider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/12003988
> 
> 
> Irony: Time Warner using DirecTV to receive CNN HD because their cable arm doesn't supply it in their HQ city.
> 
> 
> It's unlikely that is actually what is happening (they are probably getting it from a C-Band satellite,) but still...




dont be surprised if cnn hd is the next hd channel to be launched ;-)


cnn is hq in atlanta. there are 2 c-band dishes on the south tower of tw center. i believe there are satellite and terristrial links between cnn nyc-dc-atlanta


----------



## twcinsider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasonDono* /forum/post/12007754
> 
> 
> I am considering switching from TWC to DirectTv. Can someone please summarize the pluses and minuses to this move? Is the picture of one inferior to the other? The DirectTV commercials about 100 HD channels are starting to get to me. I own a house with good sight lines from the roof. I guess I would keep TWC for internet.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jason
> 
> Brooklyn



minuses-no new york 1 or local access channels, no VOD, rain fade, paying for service calls. they have 70 channels but most can only receive about 40-50 now. they count regional sports networks (most that u can't get) and hd-ppv as hd channels


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/12011300
> 
> 
> Direct wants a 2 year commitment?



Yes, they have a two year commitment. It's really not so bad; they charge $20 per month for all unfulfilled time.

Lucky for TW, I haven't been motivated enough to sit down and crunch the numbers yetinternet service, phone service, HD and DVR service.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twcinsider* /forum/post/12011974
> 
> 
> no VOD










When TW gives us HDVOD then you can talk.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twcinsider* /forum/post/12011974
> 
> 
> minuses-no new york 1 or local access channels, no VOD, rain fade, paying for service calls. they have 70 channels but most can only receive about 40-50 now. they count regional sports networks (most that u can't get) and hd-ppv as hd channels



I think you should do a little more research before disparaging DirecTV. You can look at this thread and read some of the accolades. The only thing that's preventing me (and I'm sure many others) from jumping to a dish is as I mentioned above- crunching the numbers etc.


When this FIOS fiasco is resolved it will be an injection of pure kryptonite in TW's veins.


----------



## Agent_C




twcinsider said:


> dont be surprised if cnn hd is the next hd channel to be launched ;-)
> 
> 
> That's the 2nd time you've alluded to this. Any estimate as to when???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A_C


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/12012846
> 
> 
> 
> That's the 2nd time you've alluded to this. Any estimate as to when???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A_C



Maybe this could hold you over...


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/12013001
> 
> 
> Maybe this could hold you over...



I'm way ahead of you Larry...










A_C


----------



## coneyparleg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twcinsider* /forum/post/12011974
> 
> 
> minuses-no new york 1 or local access channels, no VOD, rain fade, paying for service calls. they have 70 channels but most can only receive about 40-50 now. they count regional sports networks (most that u can't get) and hd-ppv as hd channels



we don't have HDPPV


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coneyparleg* /forum/post/12013160
> 
> 
> we don't have HDPPV



Yes we do.







The "insider" is referring to channel 350 (?) The one with all of that great programming







I think there's been like 3 different shows on it. Geeze, TW has massive leverage with that channel.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coneyparleg* /forum/post/12013160
> 
> 
> we don't have HDPPV



Channel 350.


It's really PPV Special Events HD (Boxing, UFC)


----------



## sharp101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/12011300
> 
> 
> First, terminology. Many seem to equate the name "FIOS" with TV service. Many have said they "have" FIOS... but at least in the city, that means IP and phone but NOT TV. So all please be careful about what you say.
> 
> 
> Larry, Direct wants a 2 year commitment? I'm in a funny position of not knowing for sure a dish will see "enough" of the incoming signal. Assuming the info I got on location is really correct (all I know is that it's in the right ballpark) it's the elevation that's a *****. I ONLY have a very small, narrow window between two tall buildings. Plus have no idea if the co-op board will fight me in any way, nor can I get ANY idea of pricing from their god awful website (TWC is also awful, but one CAN figure out what it will cost you fairly easily).
> 
> 
> As we all know, without a "franchise agreement" they can NOT offer TV services. It HAS been publicly reported that the city apparently thinks there is an issue with the DOITT approving the deal, so they have negotiated (are negotiating?) a secret, private agreement. What I hear (I work for a newspaper in the city) is that TWC's lobbyists are fighting approval big time, and that is WHY the city is turning to "private negotiations."
> 
> 
> That aside, we still have the issue of running the fiber. Along with the issue of fiber INTO the apartment. Far as I know, Verizon has NOT be specific at all about what their intentions are. We have "heard" that some landlords have refused to allow them to run fiber through hallways, but my co-op had an issue with TWC about how they wanted to wire (we had spent a small fortune to run multiple telephone and co-ax wiring from a secure basement location in the basement TO every apartment with all wiring buried) but we "lost" and had to let them do what they wanted because their franchise agreement apparently said they would deploy wiring any way they wanted.
> 
> 
> So the question is what if Verizon brings fiber into the building, then goes copper to the apartments. TWC does the exact same thing except the fiber to cooper happens about 150 feet away from the building.




I have fios in Manhattan and Verizon ran the fiber from the basement to each floor in the building which would be 35 floors. Verizon ran the fiber to each apartment on the floor and a ONT was installed in the apartment. Copper is something that verizon does not want to depoy in MDU anymore because of the rising cost the the metal and the future limitations that it will have on bandwith and speed for their fios customers once they switch over to an IPTV network. Fiber is their main choice when they set up an MDU for fios. Just to be clear Fios is worth the wait.


----------



## specgeorge

In my humble opinion Fios HDTV wont be any better than what TWC cable HDTV gives you now.


----------



## locogrande

I have found the internet to be unbearably slow lately, so i decided to check the speed on speakeasy. I was surprised at the results, compared to what you guys seem to be getting .... from NY server: 1293 kbps down/ 153kbps up!! you guys report download speeds 5-6k higher!


I have some old d*best package which includes roadrunner service - I am now wondering if that package only includes the "basic" roadrunner service (1.5 Mbps/256 kbps) as opposed to the standard service, like 10MBps. Also I am paying $132.95 for this package, which appears to be a ripoff no matter how I slice it (I get 4 premium channels - going to reduce that - but even that should only be 129.90 according to the website)


Been on hold with customer service for about half an hour, but I intend to raise hell if my suspicions are true...


just wanted to warn people of this potential scam


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *locogrande* /forum/post/12016426
> 
> 
> I have found the internet to be unbearably slow lately, so i decided to check the speed on speakeasy. I was surprised at the results, compared to what you guys seem to be getting .... from NY server: 1293 kbps down/ 153kbps up!! you guys report download speeds 5-6k higher!
> 
> 
> I have some old d*best package which includes roadrunner service - I am now wondering if that package only includes the "basic" roadrunner service (1.5 Mbps/256 kbps) as opposed to the standard service, like 10MBps. Also I am paying $132.95 for this package, which appears to be a ripoff no matter how I slice it (I get 4 premium channels - going to reduce that - but even that should only be 129.90 according to the website)
> 
> 
> Been on hold with customer service for about half an hour, but I intend to raise hell if my suspicions are true...
> 
> 
> just wanted to warn people of this potential scam



I've got the same dbest package - i've got the 'normal' 10Mbps download speed (and the package is still a deal at the current price)


(try rebooting your cable modem)



Edit - just to add - remember, this is cable internet service - 10Mbps is the 'max' - but if you happen to be hooked to a busy area - it won't be that fast


----------



## leegeousa

Got the 8300HDC to replace my dead 8300HD. The first boot took about 7 minutes, it recognized the external hard drive and I recorded 3 shows. Last night I have to reboot. It took about 5 minutes but no mentioning of the hard drive. I checked the recorded shows and it said none - HORROR. I tried to get to diagnostics to see whether the hard drive was there. The usual select+exit doesn't work, search the thread and came up empty, anyone knows how? Some of the scheduled recordings were also cancelled.


I begin to suspect the operating software is actually written by terrorists to accelerate our mental breakdown.


----------



## specgeorge

Hope this helps someone, Just got a email back from TWC/NYC regarding my complaint about the scientificatlanta 4250HDC box rejecting HDMI cable. (In reference to your inquiry, while some of the HD converters have active HDMI ports it is not a supported connection. We are aware of the HDMI issue regarding your pictular converter and expect the problem to be corrected at the end of the month with an upgrade of the converters operating system. This upgrade will be done from our office and will not require you to swap your converter or set up a service call). This sounds very good and could turn out to be very helpful to anyone having this problem.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/12013276
> 
> 
> Yes we do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "insider" is referring to channel 350 (?) The one with all of that great programming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think there's been like 3 different shows on it. Geeze, TW has massive leverage with that channel.



Wasn't that 3 single events all year long? Something like one boxing and 2 fake wrestling events, all for about 60 bucks each?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharp101* /forum/post/12013518
> 
> 
> I have fios in Manhattan and Verizon ran the fiber from the basement to each floor in the building which would be 35 floors. Verizon ran the fiber to each apartment on the floor and a ONT was installed in the apartment. Copper is something that verizon does not want to depoy in MDU anymore because of the rising cost the the metal and the future limitations that it will have on bandwith and speed for their fios customers once they switch over to an IPTV network. Fiber is their main choice when they set up an MDU for fios. Just to be clear Fios is worth the wait.



Ah, might you share what neighborhood the building is in? I remember someone showing pictures of the fiber runs, some building in the east 70s. BUT one of the biggest mucky-mucks at Verizon lived there, so it doesn't count for much, I'd opine!


While I certainly WANT to have fiber into my place, the downside is that I suspect getting it into all neighborhoods will be an issue. During TWC's fiber rollout, they probably correctly rolled out the services it afforded as each section got wired. Which meant that those in alphabet city got such services almost 2 years before I did (I live up near Columbia U). If Verizon follows a similar path, given that they have FAR more work to roll everything into the apartment, it could be far longer than that. If they started at Columbia and went south and north, better for me, but not so hot for guys like Scott B. Start in midtown and go north and south simultaneously and I think THAT would be fairest for all.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/12011300
> 
> 
> (I work for a newspaper in the city)



You should run to your Perry White's office and jump up and down on his/her desk and demand an exposé on TW.


----------



## sharp101

Well the first installs in Manhattan for Fios are located near wall street and the upper east side. Verizon is going for the wealthy areas first due to the high cost of the installations which range from $800-1200 for each apartment install. the contractors that Verizon used to wire the whole building which is 35 floors took almost 5 months to complete the fiber runs. When I last spoke to the installers they said that they were installing fiber in many of the buildings in the upper east side because they want all the people back that switched from their DSL service to cable


----------



## HRAMOS1965

At the end of the month all cable boxes will have an upgrade of the converters operating system or just customers who have navigator


----------



## HDTV Dude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharp101* /forum/post/12023958
> 
> 
> When I last spoke to the installers they said that they were installing fiber in many of the buildings in the upper east side because they want all the people back that switched from their DSL service to cable



Them sounds like fighting words to me... If that's going to Verizon's mantra then I can't hardly wait for FIOS to be up and running in NYC because the impending competition wars between them will get nasty and that's always a good thing for the customer.


----------



## specgeorge

At the end of the month TWC/NYC will upgrade the converters operating system on the 4250HDC scientificatlanta cable box from the office to correct the problem of the box rejecting the HDMI cable as far as navigator i dont know .


----------



## HDTV Freak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leegeousa* /forum/post/12018816
> 
> 
> Got the 8300HDC to replace my dead 8300HD. The first boot took about 7 minutes, it recognized the external hard drive and I recorded 3 shows. Last night I have to reboot. It took about 5 minutes but no mentioning of the hard drive. I checked the recorded shows and it said none - HORROR. I tried to get to diagnostics to see whether the hard drive was there. The usual select+exit doesn't work, search the thread and came up empty, anyone knows how? Some of the scheduled recordings were also cancelled.
> 
> 
> I begin to suspect the operating software is actually written by terrorists to accelerate our mental breakdown.



Can you see the files inside that eSATA drive if you plug it to a PC? And were you able to transfer them?


----------



## Berk32

Just a heads up...


I'm going to have a 'super full' QAM listing coming up at some point soon.... including ALL ANALOG channels..... can you believe there are still about 80 of them?


----------



## twcinsider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/12029017
> 
> 
> Just a heads up...
> 
> 
> I'm going to have a 'super full' QAM listing coming up at some point soon.... including ALL ANALOG channels..... can you believe there are still about 80 of them?



n & s manhattan have 74 analog

si & western queens (acq) have 
eastern queens/western bklyn (bq) & SE queens (quics) ~77


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV Dude* /forum/post/12027113
> 
> 
> Them sounds like fighting words to me... If that's going to Verizon's mantra then I can't hardly wait for FIOS to be up and running in NYC because the impending competition wars between them will get nasty and that's always a good thing for the customer.



Seems petty clear to me that TWC will fight back...just like they are doing for the past 4 months in SI. My guess would be when they start acting like there's competition, Verizon is going to be very close. Of course, that COULD take a few more years! In the meantime, we get zip, nada, zilch. THAT is what will make me switch, almost no matter if there were or weren't any differences.


----------



## jasonDono




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HRAMOS1965* /forum/post/12025590
> 
> 
> At the end of the month all cable boxes will have an upgrade of the converters operating system or just customers who have navigator



So will we lose our saved shows? I am back logged with a bunch of shows on my external hard drive. Is there a firm date? This is really going to blow.

Jason


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twcinsider* /forum/post/12029560
> 
> 
> n & s manhattan have 74 analog
> 
> si & western queens (acq) have
> eastern queens/western bklyn (bq) & SE queens (quics) ~77



There are definitely more than 74 in Manhattan - since the 4 Premiums that got 'turned off' last month are still using the analog signal (for the 'message' that they are no longer available......)



EDIT - Sorry - 3 of the 4 are left


----------



## Berk32

OK, here is version 2 (Manhattan)


Yellow = HD

Red = active, but empty signal

green = signal w/ picture - not assigned to a channel


We've still have ~80 Analog Channels.


3:30 EDIT - i just replaced the file..... a bit more cleanup

 

twcHD v2.zip 21.697265625k . file


----------



## AndyHDTV

wow, pretty impressive work BERK.


----------



## colossian

I am looking to upgrade my HD system to using HDMI cables, but I still want to keep my older ReplayTV DVR in the mix--I just can't part with commercial advance, poopli, etc.


I have heard that when using an HDMI cable with TWC's set-top boxes that the other analog outputs are disabled, but I would like to know if I can simultaneously use the HDMI out (to HD TV), and s-video out with RCA audio outs (to DVR). If so, can you please confirm which TWC HD non-DVR set-top box can do this?


If this isn't possible, then does anybody know of a receiver that would "downconvert" HDMI to s-video?


Thanks,

LT


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *colossian* /forum/post/12032812
> 
> 
> I am looking to upgrade my HD system to using HDMI cables, but I still want to keep my older ReplayTV DVR in the mix--I just can't part with commercial advance, poopli, etc.
> 
> 
> I have heard that when using an HDMI cable with TWC's set-top boxes that the other analog outputs are disabled, but I would like to know if I can simultaneously use the HDMI out (to HD TV), and s-video out with RCA audio outs (to DVR). If so, can you please confirm which TWC HD non-DVR set-top box can do this?
> 
> 
> If this isn't possible, then does anybody know of a receiver that would "downconvert" HDMI to s-video?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> LT



On the TWC DVR's you can only have one set of *High Definition* outputs active at any one time. Which is to say; if you use the HDMI port, the Component outputs don't work and visa versa. That doesn't apply however, to the Standard Definition outputs, such as Composite and Coax. I run HDMI to the TV and the coax to my computer to grab clips and such.


----------



## zas

This morning, I woke up and checked to see if some movies had recorded overnight.


I found that not only had they not recorded, but the DVR had reset to 10/17. It had restored all programs I had deleted prior to 10/17 and deleted *all* programs, set to *manual* deletion, after 10/17.


Has anyone ever had a similar issue with the DVR? I have the 8300HD.


I called CS and they first told me that the only way that would only happen if someone manually deleted the programs. Impossible, since I cannot manually add deleted programs. The CS argued with me, but then had me go through two reboots... no success.


Any recourse, or are the programs lost for good?


----------



## marcos_p




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zas* /forum/post/12037681
> 
> 
> This morning, I woke up and checked to see if some movies had recorded overnight.
> 
> 
> I found that not only had they not recorded, but the DVR had reset to 10/17. It had restored all programs I had deleted prior to 10/17 and deleted *all* programs, set to *manual* deletion, after 10/17.
> 
> Has anyone ever had a similar issue with the DVR? I have the 8300HD.
> 
> 
> Any recourse, or are the programs lost for good?



Yesterday, I had some serious problems with 2 shows I recorded yesterday. Suddenly the screen turned black and I would see random colors on the top of the screen. Either something was flaky with the transmission or my DVR (HDC8300) needa to be replaced.

I had recorded something on the Travel Channel at about 5pm. The last 10 minutes of the recording was unwatchable. Then I recorded Eragon on HBO-HD. I missed about 10 minutes of Eragon while my cable box re-booted. The HDC cable box takes soooo long to boot.


----------



## CynKennard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marcos_p* /forum/post/12039800
> 
> 
> Yesterday, I had some serious problems with 2 shows I recorded yesterday. Suddenly the screen turned black and I would see random colors on the top of the screen. Either something was flaky with the transmission or my DVR (HDC8300) needa to be replaced.
> 
> I had recorded something on the Travel Channel at about 5pm. The last 10 minutes of the recording was unwatchable. Then I recorded Eragon on HBO-HD. I missed about 10 minutes of Eragon while my cable box re-booted. The HDC cable box takes soooo long to boot.



I recorded Eragon at 8 pm last evening (8300HD), but the last 10 minutes were missing. The recorded list showed the end time in red which indicates the recording is not complete. My DVR didn't reboot as I was watching Eragon about a half hour behind the broadcast. I think something went wrong at HBO. I rerecorded it early this morning and the recording was complete.


Cynthia


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CynKennard* /forum/post/12042484
> 
> 
> I recorded Eragon at 8 pm last evening (8300HD), but the last 10 minutes were missing.



I recorded it Saturday night 8 PM and had no problems.


I've encountered your situation a few times. This usually happens when the drive (thinks







) it's full.


----------



## specgeorge

With all the problems everyone has with the DVR, wouldnt life be much simpler if you didnt have one. I know im gonna get a lot of flack with that comment. I just had to say it.


----------



## csundbom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *specgeorge* /forum/post/12044739
> 
> 
> With all the problems everyone has with the DVR, wouldnt life be much simpler if you didnt have one. I know im gonna get a lot of flack with that comment. I just had to say it.



Of course. Life would also be a lot simpler if we didn't have televisions, computers, internet and phones.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *specgeorge* /forum/post/12044739
> 
> 
> With all the problems everyone has with the DVR, wouldnt life be much simpler if you didnt have one.










As bad as it is I would never part with mine.


I want one for my radio I want one my wifeto win discussions







I want for real!










...But I'll just have to keep my non _navigated_







clunker and be content.


----------



## cap_167

Since the World Series is over is Fox going to show Prison Break tonight and if so will the Program Guide be updated so I can set my DVR?


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cap_167* /forum/post/12046346
> 
> 
> Since the World Series is over is Fox going to show Prison Break tonight and if so will the Program Guide be updated so I can set my DVR?



No idea what Fox will program tonight instead of baseball. You might want to check their web site. BUT I can say, with most certainty, that the guide will not be updated. I don't ever recall seeing it updated before. Therefore, if you plan on recording anything do it manually.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/12044509
> 
> 
> I recorded it Saturday night 8 PM and had no problems.
> 
> 
> I've encountered your situation a few times. This usually happens when the drive (thinks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) it's full.



Yes, sometimes when something is deleted, the system does not properly recover all of the space that was cleared. Another problem is that the box may overestimate the space needed for a program (especially a LONG one, such as a sporting event), so it may delete quite a bit more than the space actually necessary for the recording.


This is why I set ALL of the programs that I record to "Keep until I erase" -- that way I don't ever lose programs that I care about.


Rebooting the box regularly at your own convenience will alleviate this issue, as it will then recover the "lost" space.


There was a time when I was rebooting the box nearly daily, but these days once a week seems to be enough. Frequent forced reboots will generally not harm the box, and will provide benefits beyond just recovering lost disc space (clearing the memory, refreshing the processes, etc. -- just like a computer).


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cap_167* /forum/post/12046346
> 
> 
> Since the World Series is over is Fox going to show Prison Break tonight and if so will the Program Guide be updated so I can set my DVR?



any fox tv tonight - wednesday or thursday will be reruns


----------



## AndyHDTV

 http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20071029/...petition_fcc_2


----------



## csundbom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/12047317
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20071029/...petition_fcc_2



New York City is already open for competition, so I don't think it will affect us. We have RCN and Verizon competing already.


This law addresses contracts where a particular provider has exclusive access to a building, forbidding any other provider to gain access.


From the article: "A few states, including New York, have laws that either restrict or prohibit a landlord or tenant association from entering into an exclusive contract with a cable company."


Read the whole thing here: http://www.nytimes.com/2007/10/29/bu...a/29cable.html


----------



## twcinsider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/12031521
> 
> 
> OK, here is version 2 (Manhattan)
> 
> 
> Yellow = HD
> 
> Red = active, but empty signal
> 
> green = signal w/ picture - not assigned to a channel
> 
> 
> We've still have ~80 Analog Channels.
> 
> 
> 3:30 EDIT - i just replaced the file..... a bit more cleanup



impressive!! like i said in previous post there are 73 analog. don't count the former premium channels, hsn, color bars, twc logo. those can be dropped at any time with needed. for those unaware channel 999 is used for surveillance camera in some manhattan buildings. it occupies analog 19 (nman) and analog 79 (sman)


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/12047317
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20071029/...petition_fcc_2



NY State already has this law in the books.............


Obviously it hasn't been enforced.

http://www.nytimes.com/2007/10/29/bu...ewanted=1&_r=1


----------



## colossian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/12036704
> 
> 
> On the TWC DVR's you can only have one set of *High Definition* outputs active at any one time. Which is to say; if you use the HDMI port, the Component outputs don't work and visa versa. That doesn't apply however, to the Standard Definition outputs, such as Composite and Coax. I run HDMI to the TV and the coax to my computer to grab clips and such.



Thanks for the reply. I would consider s-video to be a Standard Definition output--can you please confirm which box you have and if the s-video out is actually active?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twcinsider* /forum/post/12047482
> 
> 
> impressive!! like i said in previous post there are 73 analog. don't count the former premium channels, hsn, color bars, twc logo. those can be dropped at any time with needed. for those unaware channel 999 is used for surveillance camera in some manhattan buildings. it occupies analog 19 (nman) and analog 79 (sman)



- they 'can' be.... but they haven't yet.... (obviously they replaced one of the premiums with Fox business.....) - but yeah, that would mean 73 'current' + 6 more 'active but no longer needed'... That means we should be able to get 12 more HD channels (I don't want 3 HD channels in 1 freq)


- this also means the TBS addition was made without losing any analog....


- ah... I was wondering what the deal was with Analog 19...


- O CRAP.... i just opened the file with an older version of Excel.... I didn't realize the green was being changed to yellow!!!!!!! I have to fix that!


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/12031521
> 
> 
> OK, here is version 2 (Manhattan)
> 
> 
> Yellow = HD
> 
> Red = active, but empty signal
> 
> green = signal w/ picture - not assigned to a channel
> 
> 
> We've still have ~80 Analog Channels.
> 
> 
> 3:30 EDIT - i just replaced the file..... a bit more cleanup



Appreciate all the effort. Thanks. Surprised to see so many blocks with 10-12channels per frequency slot. Also starting to notice the really fuzzy character of many SD channels.


Wth all the PQ compliments Verizon's SD lineup usually receives, it would be interesting to compare how they allocate FIOS slots. *EDIT:*


> *Quote:*
> *
> 
> 
> Each QAM slot provides a minimum of 38.8 Mbps usable. Verizon currently allocates 7-9 SD channels per QAM and 2 HD channels per QAM.*


*

An extract from this AVS Verizon post:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...12&postcount=6 *


On a related PQ note, whether it's mostly STB related (SA8300HD here) or rate shaping with requantization at head ends, still measuring ~1300 lines maximum effective horizontal resolution here from HDNet's current Saturday 6:30 am ET test patterns.


Someone at a former TWC site in Orlando (see sublink ) recently measured very close to the full 1920X1080 HDNet resolution. Recall someone on S.Manhattan measured ~1335 lines with a 1080p front projector a while back. (An AVS member elsewhere just reported he couldn't get an accurate HDNet reading with a DLP display until he put the set into 1:1 pixel mapping and the right mode.) -- John


----------



## AndyHDTV

whats the deal wit some of thoses channels being cam 64?

doesn't cam 256 allow you cram more channels in?


----------



## Berk32

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Berk32* 
- O CRAP.... i just opened the file with an older version of Excel.... I didn't realize the green was being changed to yellow!!!!!!! I have to fix that!
yellow/green fixed

 

twcHD v2.1.zip 21.541015625k . file


----------



## zas

From TWCNYC.com:

"*Effective November 15, 2007*: *Fox Sports Net NY HD* will be launched on channel 748 and *National Geographic HD* will be launched on ch. 765. CSPAN2 will be added on channel 148. "


"*Effective December 13, 2007*: We will launch Too Much For TV on ch. 327 ($14.99/mth) and Disney On Demand on ch. 1049 ($3.99/mth). We will drop AOL Music On Demand (ch.1002) and GAC On Demand (ch.1019) because of elimination by the respective programmers. WAM! will change from channels 87 and 838 to 258 and only be available as part of the Encore Multichannel Premium (a service level change). CSPAN will be added to ch. 147 and CSPAN3 will move from ch. 130 to 149. *Universal HD* will move from ch. 740 to 734."

http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...elchanges.html


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zas* /forum/post/12056561
> 
> 
> From TWCNYC.com:
> 
> "*Effective November 15, 2007*: *Fox Sports Net NY HD* will be launched on channel 748 and *National Geographic HD* will be launched on ch. 765. CSPAN2 will be added on channel 148. "
> 
> 
> "*Effective December 13, 2007*: We will launch Too Much For TV on ch. 327 ($14.99/mth) and Disney On Demand on ch. 1049 ($3.99/mth). We will drop AOL Music On Demand (ch.1002) and GAC On Demand (ch.1019) because of elimination by the respective programmers. WAM! will change from channels 87 and 838 to 258 and only be available as part of the Encore Multichannel Premium (a service level change). CSPAN will be added to ch. 147 and CSPAN3 will move from ch. 130 to 149. *Universal HD* will move from ch. 740 to 734."
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...elchanges.html



You beat me to it.








































And for Woodside Queens people:


Effective December 13, 2007 in Woodside, Queens (ACQ) only: We will launch M HD on ch. 720, History HD on ch. 740, A&E HD on ch. 746, Food HD on ch. 750, Lifetime Movies HD on ch. 762, HGTV on ch. 764, and TMC HD on ch. 778, VS HD on ch. 794 and NHL HD on ch. 795.


----------



## TravKoolBreeze

The thing I wonder is what is happening in Woodside to make it pick up so many HD channels?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TravKoolBreeze* /forum/post/12056752
> 
> 
> The thing I wonder is what is happening in Woodside to make it pick up so many HD channels?



1 'big' reason is they have a lot less analog channels clogging up space than we do in Manhattan.....


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *csundbom* /forum/post/12047453
> 
> 
> New York City is already open for competition, so I don't think it will affect us. We have RCN and Verizon competing already.
> 
> 
> This law addresses contracts where a particular provider has exclusive access to a building, forbidding any other provider to gain access.
> 
> 
> From the article: "A few states, including New York, have laws that either restrict or prohibit a landlord or tenant association from entering into an exclusive contract with a cable company."
> 
> 
> Read the whole thing here: http://www.nytimes.com/2007/10/29/bu...a/29cable.html



Not really. RCN has been "frozen" for quite a few years now, so there can be no "new subs" for them. One interesting thing was that THEY very much had a exclusionary policy... as in the ONLY way they would bring wire into your building was if EVERYONE in the building HAD to get phone and/or TV service from them.


They DID change that policy, a few years back they had discussions with my building (get this, they were :"touting" that we would get a T1 into out building, and both DSL and cable trump that speed by large margins). BUT in the middle, they told us to forget their pitch as they would be doing no more cabling as they didn't have the capital to expand beyond where they already were wired.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/12056812
> 
> 
> 1 'big' reason is they have a lot less analog channels clogging up space than we do in Manhattan.....



I wonder if Verizon has some FIOS infrastructure in place. But then again there are other parts of QueensBay Terrace, parts of Baysidethat have FIOS and they are not getting the additional channels.


----------



## Berk32

Staten Island HD changes:


Effective November 15, 2007: National Geographic HD will be launched on ch. 765.


Effective December 13, 2007: We will launch History HD on ch. 740, Lifetime Movies HD on ch. 762, VS HD on ch. 794 and NHL HD on ch. 795. Universal HD will move from ch. 740 to 734.


----------



## LL3HD

*Too Much For TV on ch. 327*

What's this all about?


----------



## AndyHDTV

I am extremely excited that they're starting to add more HD.


And us city folks finally got 1 of those 6 channels that SI had, + 1 more.


and now SI & Woodside queens will be getting even more, thus widening the gap between M & SI/Q


----------



## MiloTock

All of this being done within confines of existing architecture and bandwidth? Anyone getting any inkling of move to switched digital video. Response on this from TWC NYC itself was (surprise) spectacularly unhelpful, simply indicating that there was no SDV in Manhattan "at this time" and no channels had "yet" been moved to SDV.


----------



## nuttyinnyc

No fair we are losing our free EncoreWAM. Now we have to get Encore to be able to see it. It was a nice little channel that played a lot of recent movies. Oh well it was nice while it lasted.


So the changes are coming, 2 weeks later than I thought. NGHD and FSNYHD. Not a bad duo, but not as good as I thought would happen. I thought city wide we would have the same selections by the end of the year, but that seems unlikely with Woodside jumping ahead with 9 new channels. I can't believe a neighborhood so close could have so many differences.

At least TWC isn't giving us a months notice about some changes like they are suppose to. So anything can happen in the months ahead.

AOL on Demand is gone, no fair I enjoyed the videos on-demand, but I guess TWC doesn't want the competition to their Music Choice on-demand.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/12057330
> 
> *Too Much For TV on ch. 327*
> 
> What's this all about?



TOO much for TV is basically anopther adult channel. By you can say it is soft core at best. It will have the uncut versions of some of our favorite series. Cheaters, blind date, Jerry, and Girls gone wild, to name a few. Like we don't have enough raunch channels! Is it worth the $13 per month. I don't think so. But TWC will get a few takers and that is m,oney in their pocket.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/12058179
> 
> 
> No fair we are losing our free EncoreWAM. Now we have to get Encore to be able to see it. It was a nice little channel that played a lot of recent movies.



I never heard of that channel oh well.


> Quote:
> I can't believe a neighborhood so close could have so many differences.



I know...hopefully they will be phased in soon.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/12058269
> 
> 
> another adult channel...you can say it is soft core at best..



Thanks Nutty... Never heard of that one either


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/12058341
> 
> 
> I never heard of that channel oh well.
> 
> .



Wam was on channel 87, it shows mostly teen movies like Freaky Friday, Lord of the rings trilogy, Holes and Seabuscuit. to name a few.Tween movies like that uncut and commercial free. Once Encore bought it we were still getting it but for no charge. Not anymore.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/12059599
> 
> 
> Wam was on channel 87, it shows mostly teen movies like Freaky Friday, Lord of the rings trilogy, Holes and Seabuscuit. to name a few.Tween movies like that uncut and commercial free. Once Encore bought it we were still getting it but for no charge. Not anymore.



Who cares about this channel? The movies it shows are NOT in HD.....


I can't bear to watch movies panned and scanned in SD anymore when we have so many good HD movie choices (yes, we could always use more, but between HBO, Showtime, Cinemax, and HDNet Movies, my DVR & external SATA drive are ALWAYS at full capacity).


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/12059810
> 
> 
> Who cares about this channel? The movies it shows are NOT in HD.....
> 
> 
> I can't bear to watch movies panned and scanned in SD anymore when we have so many good HD movie choices (yes, we could always use more, but between HBO, Showtime, Cinemax, and HDNet Movies, my DVR & external SATA drive are ALWAYS at full capacity).



come on Scott don't be such a bigot, I can't believe you are so Anti-SD. In this day and age of TV harmony. It isn't that bad. At least for me the SD channels have looked pretty good. Give SD a chance!!!


I am as full as you are, but it is forthe new TV season. Come december I catch up on my movies. But I have seen a few movies on Wam that caught my eye and it takes up so little space.


----------



## AndyHDTV

F-sd


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/12059925
> 
> *...don't be such a bigot, I can't believe you are so Anti-SD*..












*From Queens favorite bigot.*











*SD? GEEZE DARE....

BRING ME MORE HD

AND A BEER HEH*


----------



## Berk32

FYI:

http://www.nba.com/knicks/schedule/ 


According to this, there will be 49 Knicks games available in HD this season.


On MSGHD: All 41 Home games + 5 road games (all in November and December)

On TNT: 1 road game (@ Boston)

On ESPN: 1 road game (no local blackout for ESPN games, even though there is an MSG broadcast)


(all but 1 NBATVHD games will be home games... 1 is in Toronto late in the season... but these games would be blacked out for us anyways)


----------



## broadwayblue

WHERE IS MY GOLF/VS???? I am happy to see that NHL HD is being added in Staten Island...hopefully it finds its way to Manhattan in the near future.


AndyHDTV, I agree...who watches SDTV these days??? Low tech weirdos I guess


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/12061630
> 
> 
> WHERE IS MY GOLF/VS???? I am happy to see that NHL HD is being added in Staten Island...hopefully it finds its way to Manhattan in the near future.
> 
> 
> AndyHDTV, I agree...who watches SDTV these days??? Low tech weirdos I guess



Queens and SI are getting it in December....


Meanwhile the Rangers have TWO GAMES IN A ROW next week on Versus........ both games we would've gotten on MSGHD.....


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/12059925
> 
> 
> come on Scott don't be such a bigot, I can't believe you are so Anti-SD. In this day and age of TV harmony. It isn't that bad. At least for me the SD channels have looked pretty good. Give SD a chance!!!



No way, man. HD or nothing!










Seriously, anything on WAM has been or will eventually be on Starz in HD. I'd rather wait for a movie to come on in HD eventually (whenever that might be) than watch it in SD today.


And the SD channels look pretty good???? Not to me they don't.


----------



## twcinsider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/12057316
> 
> 
> I wonder if Verizon has some FIOS infrastructure in place. But then again there are other parts of QueensBay Terrace, parts of Baysidethat have FIOS and they are not getting the additional channels.




the "woodside" headend feeds western queens (LIC,ASTORIA,SUNNYSIDE,JACKSON HTS,WOOSIDE,ELMHURST,MASPETH) and has a smalled sub and geographic base than the headend that feeds eastern queens. something like a 3:1 radio. channel adds are based on competition and technical/bandwith capabilties.


----------



## twcinsider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/12048138
> 
> 
> whats the deal wit some of thoses channels being cam 64?
> 
> doesn't cam 256 allow you cram more channels in?



the "end" of the spectrum typically above 800mhz is interference prone (cell phone) so 256 would not work well there. 64 can tolerate more noise/interference.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/12047565
> 
> 
> Appreciate all the effort. Thanks. Surprised to see so many blocks with 10-12channels per frequency slot. Also starting to notice the really fuzzy character of many SD channels.
> 
> 
> Wth all the PQ compliments Verizon's SD lineup usually receives, it would be interesting to compare how they allocate FIOS slots. *EDIT: An extract from this AVS Verizon post:
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...12&postcount=6 *
> 
> 
> On a related PQ note, whether it's mostly STB related (SA8300HD here) or rate shaping with requantization at head ends, still measuring ~1300 lines maximum effective horizontal resolution here from HDNet's current Saturday 6:30 am ET test patterns.
> 
> 
> Someone at a former TWC site in Orlando (see sublink ) recently measured very close to the full 1920X1080 HDNet resolution. Recall someone on S.Manhattan measured ~1335 lines with a 1080p front projector a while back. (An AVS member elsewhere just reported he couldn't get an accurate HDNet reading with a DLP display until he put the set into 1:1 pixel mapping and the right mode.) -- John



I am suspicious that rate shaping might not have any effect on the output of any particular frame of content -- I think that it degrades the quality in the differential between frames....this is why motion blur and "blockiness" have been on the increase, at least to my eyes.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/12056710
> 
> 
> You beat me to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for Woodside Queens people:
> 
> 
> Effective December 13, 2007 in Woodside, Queens (ACQ) only: We will launch M HD on ch. 720, History HD on ch. 740, A&E HD on ch. 746, Food HD on ch. 750, Lifetime Movies HD on ch. 762, HGTV on ch. 764, and TMC HD on ch. 778, VS HD on ch. 794 and NHL HD on ch. 795.



That sounds fantastic. Would you know if we Jackson Heights people (probably 1/2 mile from Woodside) will be getting these goodies too??


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twcinsider* /forum/post/12061931
> 
> 
> the "woodside" headend feeds western queens (LIC,ASTORIA,SUNNYSIDE,JACKSON HTS,WOOSIDE,ELMHURST,MASPETH) and has a smalled sub and geographic base than the headend that feeds eastern queens. something like a 3:1 radio. channel adds are based on competition and technical/bandwith capabilties.



SO, does this mean i'll be getting those December WOODSIDE additions too, here in Jackson Hts??


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/12064378
> 
> 
> SO, does this mean i'll be getting those December WOODSIDE additions too, here in Jackson Hts??










yep


----------



## TonyNYC

VS HD....


Very nice!!


----------



## Gooddog

Hudson Valley


Effective November 15, 2007: Fox Sports Net NY HD will be launched on channel 767 and National Geographic HD will be launched on ch. 751.


Effective November 21, 2007 the price of the digital sports tier will increase from '.95/mth to $2.95/mth.


Effective December 13, 2007: We will launch TV One on ch. 90. We will launch Too Much For TV on ch. 327 ($14.99/mth) and Disney On Demand on ch. 1049 ($3.99/mth). We will drop AOL Music on Demand (ch.1002) and GAC on Demand (ch.1019) because of elimination by the respective programmers. WAM! will change from channels 131 and 838 to 258 and only be available as part of the Encore Multichannel Premium (a service level change). We will launch Oxygen on ch. 83 and Hallmark on ch. 84 for customers with Standard service and a digital converter.


We will change the following channel positions: TV Guide will move from ch. 86 to 72; CSPAN will be added to ch. 147; CSPAN2 will be added to ch. 148; CSPAN3 will move from ch. 130 to 149; G4 will move from ch. 147 to 124; Biography will move from ch. 148 to 129; History Int'l will move from ch. 149 to 130; HBO HD will move from ch. 701 to 791; Showtime HD will move from ch. 703 to 793; YES HD will move from ch. 708 to 769; TNT HD will change from ch. 710 to 714; MSG HD will change from ch. 712 to 768; Cinemax HD will move from ch. 719 to 792; Starz HD will move from ch. 720 to 795; MOJO HD will move from ch. 721 to ch. 796; HD Net Movies will move from ch. 723 to ch. 797; HD Net will move from ch. 724 to 798; ESPN HD will move from ch. 728 to 772; ESPN2 HD will move from ch. 729 to 771; SportsNet NY HD will move from ch. 741 to 770.


In Middletown, Newburgh, Port Jervis, and Rosendale, RSVP will change from ch. 8 to 85 where a digital converter will be required for viewing.


In Port Jervis we will launch Educational Access on ch. 20 and WYOU will change from ch. 20 to 57.


In Tusten we will launch RSVP on ch. 85 for customers with a digital converter. .WYOU will change from ch. 23 to 57 and Public Access will change from ch. 57 to 23.


In Monticello we will change WYOU from ch. 12 to 57.


In Monticello and Liberty we will change RSVP ch. 57 to 85 where a digital converter will be required for viewing.


In New Paltz, Saugerties, Olive, Hunter, and Shandaken will launch RSVP on ch. 85 for customers with a digital converter.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/12061214
> 
> 
> FYI:
> 
> http://www.nba.com/knicks/schedule/
> 
> 
> According to this, there will be 49 Knicks games available in HD this season.
> 
> 
> On MSGHD: All 41 Home games + 5 road games (all in November and December)
> 
> On TNT: 1 road game (@ Boston)
> 
> On ESPN: 1 road game (no local blackout for ESPN games, even though there is an MSG broadcast)
> 
> 
> (all but 1 NBATVHD games will be home games... 1 is in Toronto late in the season... but these games would be blacked out for us anyways)



All that HD but even then HD doesn't make them play better. The Nets have the more scarier team in this area. Can't wait till they are in Brooklyn.

I am a Knicks fan, that likes both local teams but feels that Coach/ GM has put them in a hole that they won't get out of for years. I love Allan Houston but how do you off him any type of temp contract when he sits and gobbles up the rest of his 90 mil initial contract.That was just wrong!


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/12061630
> 
> 
> WHERE IS MY GOLF/VS???? I am happy to see that NHL HD is being added in Staten Island...hopefully it finds its way to Manhattan in the near future.
> 
> 
> AndyHDTV, I agree...who watches SDTV these days??? Low tech weirdos I guess



Come on Broadway that is Low, I fight with you for VsHD and now I am a low tech wierdo! No fair it isn't, my fault I live in Richmond Hill, Queens and get the limited channels from TWC in HD that you get. The woodside change doesn't come close to my area. NG, A&E, and History to name a few channels that I still watch in SD because of the lack of options with TWC. Other than that I am full timne in HD land of the 700's


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/12061838
> 
> 
> No way, man. HD or nothing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, anything on WAM has been or will eventually be on Starz in HD. I'd rather wait for a movie to come on in HD eventually (whenever that might be) than watch it in SD today.
> 
> 
> And the SD channels look pretty good???? Not to me they don't.



you see that is why I saw it on WAM, no Starrs here. Only HBO and showtime. For the live boxing and comedy shows, and some of their exclusive shows.

I really don't like the way these three companies claim exclusive movie content for their channels, it makes us have to spend a lot more monthly if there are movies that you want to see on all 3 sets.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/12064378
> 
> 
> SO, does this mean i'll be getting those December WOODSIDE additions too, here in Jackson Hts??



You Suck! I am bringing the popcorn to your house! We can watch the All weekend. LOL.


That sucks for my father he is closer to you then I am. He is in Beachhurst. Well there is no reason other then opening a lot of space for this area to get extra HD channels. Most of these areas are not in the FIOPS ready areas.

Does this mean we are being opened by our old company district? Like QUICS csble was running Far rock, Howard beach, Ozone park and Richmond hill plus others. Are they opening up space by regoing like that? I thought all united cable division were suppose to run on the same system, Was that never implemented?


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by John Mason
> 
> Appreciate all the effort. Thanks. Surprised to see so many blocks with 10-12channels per frequency slot. Also starting to notice the really fuzzy character of many SD channels.
> 
> 
> With all the PQ compliments Verizon's SD lineup usually receives, it would be interesting to compare how they allocate FIOS slots. EDIT: An extract from this AVS Verizon post:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Each QAM slot provides a minimum of 38.8 Mbps usable. Verizon currently allocates 7-9 SD channels per QAM and 2 HD channels per QAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...12&postcount=6
> 
> 
> On a related PQ note, whether it's mostly STB related (SA8300HD here) or rate shaping with requantization at head ends, still measuring ~1300 lines maximum effective horizontal resolution here from HDNet's current Saturday 6:30 am ET test patterns.
> 
> 
> Someone at a former TWC site in Orlando (see sublink ) recently measured very close to the full 1920X1080 HDNet resolution. Recall someone on S.Manhattan measured ~1335 lines with a 1080p front projector a while back. (An AVS member elsewhere just reported he couldn't get an accurate HDNet reading with a DLP display until he put the set into 1:1 pixel mapping and the right mode.) -- John
Click to expand...




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/12062324
> 
> 
> I am suspicious that rate shaping might not have any effect on the output of any particular frame of content -- I think that it degrades the quality in the differential between frames....this is why motion blur and "blockiness" have been on the increase, at least to my eyes.



Could be, although here (midtown-east) I haven't been encountering--ever--motion blur and blockiness with my year-2000 1080i CRT RPTV. We may have discussed this PQ issue earlier here. Not into the intricacies of MPEG-2 that much, but the rate shaping description in this 2003 article , plus engineer spwace's description of requantization here , plus the claim by rate-shaping hardware firms that they can add up to 30% more bandwidth, suggests a reduction of higher resolutions to me. -- John


----------



## UnnDunn

Who buys premium channels for the movies, anyway?


The only reason I'd even consider getting Starz is for the Anime on Starz Action, or for a few movies in HD which aren't available on HD DVD yet.


HBO HD doesn't even do OAR on its movies.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/12068275
> 
> 
> Who buys premium channels for the movies, anyway?
> 
> 
> The only reason I'd even consider getting Starz is for the Anime on Starz Action, or for a few movies in HD which aren't available on HD DVD yet.
> 
> 
> HBO HD doesn't even do OAR on its movies.



Hey no response from you, you get the most HD options of all of us!!! LOL! There are many people that buy these channels for movies, f you are a big movie buff it is a lot cheaper to pay for these channels than going to the movies weekly and with some set ups it come look and sound better then a movie theater.


----------



## Uptown193

Does anyone know when and if the Science Channel will be available in HD with TWC in NYC. I had to watch Mars Rising in SD last night and it would have been awesome to see this program in HD which is says its available, but not for us. Thank god i have a Pio 5070 which displays decent SD?????


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Uptown193* /forum/post/12069370
> 
> 
> Does anyone know when and if the Science Channel will be available in HD with TWC in NYC. I had to watch Mars Rising in SD last night and it would have been awesome to see this program in HD which is says its available, but not for us. Thank god i have a Pio 5070 which displays decent SD?????



Don't hold your breathe (no TWC location has it yet... no announced plans for it... NYC usually isn't first - especially not Manhattan)


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Uptown193* /forum/post/12069370
> 
> 
> Does anyone know when and if the Science Channel will be available in HD with TWC in NYC. I had to watch Mars Rising in SD last night and it would have been awesome to see this program in HD which is says its available, but not for us. Thank god i have a Pio 5070 which displays decent SD?????



you have a nice waiting line in front of you. All the new channels mentioned earlier would be given to you way before TWC gets Science HD. Even then we don't know how soon those extras will be given to anyone on Manhattan island. At least we know the TWC service in NY & NJ has been going through some changes so it can happen, IMO at the latest some time in 2008.


----------



## Uptown193

Effective December 13, 2007 in Woodside, Queens (ACQ) only: We will launch M HD on ch. 720, History HD on ch. 740, A&E HD on ch. 746, Food HD on ch. 750, Lifetime Movies HD on ch. 762, HGTV on ch. 764, and TMC HD on ch. 778, VS HD on ch. 794 and NHL HD on ch. 795.
*

WHY DOES WOODSIDE GET THESE CHANNELS ONLY?? THATS [email protected]%&$#*


----------



## Uptown193




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/12069406
> 
> 
> Don't hold your breathe (no TWC location has it yet... no announced plans for it... NYC usually isn't first - especially not Manhattan)



This is unbelievable, the biggest and most expensive City in the nation and we not first or even in any plans to have it in the near future. We live in Manhattan, the city that never sleeps and known to have it all and we cant have lil things like all HD channels. If these channels are out there and avaiblable why cant they just pay for it or whatever they have to do to get them. Give me a break. This City sucks and TWC sucks. I guess i have to wait till 2010 to have all HD channels. I think Ima order Direct TV, i heard they got more HD programming and pay less monthly.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Uptown193* /forum/post/12069616
> 
> 
> Effective December 13, 2007 in Woodside, Queens (ACQ) only: We will launch M HD on ch. 720, History HD on ch. 740, A&E HD on ch. 746, Food HD on ch. 750, Lifetime Movies HD on ch. 762, HGTV on ch. 764, and TMC HD on ch. 778, VS HD on ch. 794 and NHL HD on ch. 795.
> *
> 
> WHY DOES WOODSIDE GET THESE CHANNELS ONLY?? THATS [email protected]%&$#*



be glad thaT you are getting 2 channels and shut up!!!!

















At least that is wht TWC makes us believe we all should do.







There is now rhyme or reason why 2 areas in the same reason has such a huge differance in HD offerings. But after I check NC listings area to area, we should be happy some of those areas are still running analog only.


All these channels to those 2 areas have been added this year. Just like I have been saying for some time the changes are coming just be patient. Unfortunately the way it looks I might get them bevore you but they will come soon enough. 2008 will be abig HD year!


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Uptown193* /forum/post/12069685
> 
> 
> This is unbelievable, the biggest and most expensive City in the nation and we not first or even in any plans to have it in the near future. We live in Manhattan, the city that never sleeps and known to have it all and we cant have lil things like all HD channels. If these channels are out there and avaiblable why cant they just pay for it or whatever they have to do to get them. Give me a break. This City sucks and TWC sucks. I guess i have to wait till 2010 to have all HD channels. I think Ima order Direct TV, i heard they got more HD programming and pay less monthly.



this is the "city that never sleeps" Meaning we our always up and about 24/7. We are Not the "City that always watches TV" At least they are making notices with in 2 weeks now instead of a months notice like they aresuppose tp. So anything can happen at anytime maybe Dec 15th, 31 st or Jan 2nd, 14th might bring some last minute holiday joy to us.


----------



## nuttyinnyc

Did you guys see this:

http://www.tvpredictions.com/cityhd103107.htm 


Now the next survey should be the *biggest city with the leaast HD offerings*. So 17% of the some 1.5 million cable, 1 mil Sat and countless OTA residents are HD ready, but we with TWC are still shortchanged


That number is going no where but up so I think it is time TW wakes up.


----------



## nuttyinnyc

to add to the above:


The company also said only 13.7 percent of TV households in the U.S. have High-Definition TVs -- and the high-def tuners necessary to watch HD programming.


This is sad!!! This is the biggest problem with HD expansion today. People aren't spreading the word and are wasting money on HDTV's but still not watching HD. What a crime!!!!!


----------



## Uptown193

Do any of you know about the TW Internet? my question is: is there a big difference in 10mbps download and 15mbps???? I asked b/c i just got off the phone with TWC and ordered 15mbps for and additional $10 from 10mbps.

They also have 20mbps available for an additional $25 but thats way to much money. You would think they would charge a lil less as an incentive, but then i remember the company i was dealing with.


----------



## Slikkster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Uptown193* /forum/post/12070731
> 
> 
> Do any of you know about the TW Internet? my question is: is there a big difference in 10mbps download and 15mbps???? I asked b/c i just got off the phone with TWC and ordered 15mbps for and additional $10 from 10mbps.
> 
> They also have 20mbps available for an additional $25 but thats way to much money. You would think they would charge a lil less as an incentive, but then i remember the company i was dealing with.




Kind of off-topic in this forum. Quick answer: What do you need 10 extra mbps for? If you're just surfing the web, gaming, and doing email/IM, I don't see the point. Plus, cable internet is shared with other users, so don't expect to get all that bandwidth during peak times.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Uptown193* /forum/post/12070731
> 
> 
> Do any of you know about the TW Internet? my question is: is there a big difference in 10mbps download and 15mbps???? I asked b/c i just got off the phone with TWC and ordered 15mbps for and additional $10 from 10mbps.
> 
> They also have 20mbps available for an additional $25 but thats way to much money. You would think they would charge a lil less as an incentive, but then i remember the company i was dealing with.



Riverside will be one of the better guys to answer this for you but if all is logical Going from dial up to DSL is a big jump then going from DSL to cable is an even bigger jump. Then we get into the three option, while I think it is only a money ploy by TWC be giving better speeds. There are people that need the extra speed. The best test is to see how fast online pages, graphics and Videos load up and get displayed. If here is no delay or lag then you are at the best speed needed for your on-line experience. I think the top speed is more useful for professionals not general everyday surfers like you and me.


----------



## Uptown193




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slikkster* /forum/post/12070954
> 
> 
> Kind of off-topic in this forum. Quick answer: What do you need 10 extra mbps for? If you're just surfing the web, gaming, and doing email/IM, I don't see the point. Plus, cable internet is shared with other users, so don't expect to get all that bandwidth during peak times.



I figured for PC downloads, xbox live gaming, downloading demo games would be a lot faster and since its available why not use it. And i figure also that since the cable internet is shared with others i would get that extra bandwidth back that im losing during those peak times.


Last question, Do you know how to check my (yours) bandwidth from the computer to make sure im getting wait im paying for???


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Uptown193* /forum/post/12071129
> 
> 
> 
> Last question, Do you know how to check my (yours) bandwidth from the computer to make sure im getting wait im paying for???



I know there is an easier way to do this from home. However,there was a site listed a few pages ago to test your service speed. You might be able to do a search and get a few hits on how to test Cable modem speed.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/12068110
> 
> 
> you see that is why I saw it on WAM, no Starrs here. Only HBO and showtime. For the live boxing and comedy shows, and some of their exclusive shows.
> 
> I really don't like the way these three companies claim exclusive movie content for their channels, it makes us have to spend a lot more monthly if there are movies that you want to see on all 3 sets.



Yep, that's the way it works. You need to subscribe (at least) to HBO, Showtime, and Starz to see most of the movies released, as they do split them up.


Time Warner prices the Premiums on a sliding scale, so (I believe) they get individually cheaper as you add more....


So by the time you've got HBO & Showtime, you might as well just spend the extra $5/month and throw in Starz, right? And by the time you do that, you might as well just throw in another 5 for Cinemax in HD......


Scott


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/12068275
> 
> 
> Who buys premium channels for the movies, anyway?
> 
> 
> The only reason I'd even consider getting Starz is for the Anime on Starz Action, or for a few movies in HD which aren't available on HD DVD yet.
> 
> 
> HBO HD doesn't even do OAR on its movies.



I do. Yes, HBO doesn't generally show films in OAR if their OAR is not 16:9, but many films' OAR is 16:9. But there are TONS of great movies on the collective selection of channels we've already got, if you dig deep enough into the schedule to find them.


All of the channels slip in a few genuine gems each month, in addition to the big Hollywood blockbusters.


In fact, most of my HD (and TV) watching comes from movies that I DVR from the HD movie channels.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/12072403
> 
> 
> I do. Yes, HBO doesn't generally show films in OAR if their OAR is not 16:9, but many films' OAR is 16:9. But there are TONS of great movies on the collective selection of channels we've already got, if you dig deep enough into the schedule to find them.
> 
> 
> All of the channels slip in a few genuine gems each month, in addition to the big Hollywood blockbusters.
> 
> 
> In fact, most of my HD (and TV) watching comes from movies that I DVR from the HD movie channels.



I agree. I love surfing through the guide being surprised by what's on the HD movie channels. I can't remember the last time I popped in a DVD. Then again, I don't have a BR or HD DVD system (and I have no desire to invest in that mess). Give me more HD channelsand better and longer recording options (as in archiving, multi room, etc) and I'm happy.


----------



## Uptown193

HBO, Starz, Showtime and Cinamax are all horrible movie channels, i got rid of all of them except for HBO b/c i like Curb your Enthusiasm, after that end in 2 weeks HBO is gone. PS3 Blu-ray, xbox 360 HDDVD thats the move better PQ and uncompressed sound also. TWC ripping people off.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/12072772
> 
> 
> I agree. I love surfing through the guide being surprised by what's on the HD movie channels. I can't remember the last time I popped in a DVD. Then again, I don't have a BR or HD DVD system (and I have no desire to invest in that mess). Give me more HD channelsand better and longer recording options (as in archiving, multi room, etc) and I'm happy.



We are 100% in agreement here.


Yes, I'd like to have a BR or HD-DVD system, but only when one is declared the winner. And I'd have to spend TONS of money to see all of the movies that I watch (prob. 6-8 a week) on BR or HD-DVD.


I also sorta like the aspect that sort of "random" things pop up unexpectedly on the HD movie channels -- things I wouldn't ever think of buying/renting myself but I enjoy seeing. Or I give a movie a chance just because I've got the space and it's already paid for. Sometimes you win and sometimes you lose with that strategy, though. But when you win, the payoff is that you catch a really great movie that you wouldn't have seen otherwise.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Uptown193* /forum/post/12073019
> 
> 
> HBO, Starz, Showtime and Cinamax are all horrible movie channels, i got rid of all of them except for HBO b/c i like Curb your Enthusiasm, after that end in 2 weeks HBO is gone. PS3 Blu-ray, xbox 360 HDDVD thats the move better PQ and uncompressed sound also. TWC ripping people off.



It's been widely reported that the PS3 is not a very good quality Blu-Ray player when compared with the standalone Blu-Ray players.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/12068064
> 
> 
> Come on Broadway that is Low, I fight with you for VsHD and now I am a low tech wierdo! No fair it isn't, my fault I live in Richmond Hill, Queens and get the limited channels from TWC in HD that you get. The woodside change doesn't come close to my area. NG, A&E, and History to name a few channels that I still watch in SD because of the lack of options with TWC. Other than that I am full timne in HD land of the 700's



I'll apologize for calling you a low tech weirdo as soon as VsHD is added.










But seriously, if it's not HD it's dead to me.


I am psyched about NG HD though!


----------



## SRFast

If I wanted to put a TWC box in my kitchen, could I just go to a local TWC store and pick up another receiver and have it added to my account? I can run my own cable. Does TWC limit the number of boxes I can have on my account?


TIA...JL


----------



## net_synapse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRFast* /forum/post/12074238
> 
> 
> If I wanted to put a TWC box in my kitchen, could I just go to a local TWC store and pick up another receiver and have it added to my account? I can run my own cable. Does TWC limit the number of boxes I can have on my account?
> 
> 
> TIA...JL



If only it were that simple.


TWC will insist that a tech needs to come to your location and install the new cable box.


The only way they would allow you to pick up and install an additional box is if your account shows you previously had said connection...


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRFast* /forum/post/12074238
> 
> 
> If I wanted to put a TWC box in my kitchen, could I just go to a local TWC store and pick up another receiver and have it added to my account? I can run my own cable. Does TWC limit the number of boxes I can have on my account?



This comes up about once a month and we always have several different answers.


What has worked for me is-- call them and tell them that you are adding a TV and need another box. Tell them you want to pick it up at 23rd street (wherever) and have them put it in the system (get a work order number) and you should be set.










If they ask about where the new TV is and wiring etc. tell them it’s right next to the other one with no additional wiring. And, when picking it up, make sure it’s an HD box regardless of whether you need one or not, especially if you’re getting a DVR.


----------



## broadwayblue

Quick question about HDMI and the 8300HD boxes. In the past there were issues regarding these cable boxes allowing HDMI pass through with certain AV receivers. Apparently SA had corrected this problem but it was up to individual cable providers to implement it in firmware updates...I'm thinking about picking up a Denon 3808CI, but want to make sure it will play nice with my 8300HD.


----------



## Uptown193

I left a post earlier today asking if there was a difference in TWC internet speed from 10mbps and 15mbps and I must say that I notice a difference in the speed, I can access webpages a lot faster and all types of downloads are lot faster. I think its worth the extra $10 a month. I hate waiting for downloads. So whoever told me earlier that its not worth it for people like me and you well to me its worth it. However, the 20mbps for an extra $25 a month is not.


----------



## Uptown193




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/12073477
> 
> 
> It's been widely reported that the PS3 is not a very good quality Blu-Ray player when compared with the standalone Blu-Ray players.



No that is not true, the PS3 is an excellent Blu-ray player and it does compare to a stand alone player, if you don't believe me go the the dedicated PS3 as a Blu-ray player thread. The PQ quality is amazing on my display and i have a Pio 5070 which is 1080i but can accept a 1080p/24 signal and when I actually play a blu-ray it shows on my plasma 1080p connection. However is you have a cheap HDTV with horrible black levels and paid like like a grand for it then no yo will not see a good picture. You get what you pay for when it come to technology and the PS3 is a awesome blu-ray player.


----------



## Uptown193




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/12073959
> 
> 
> 
> I am psyched about NG HD though!



yea me to that going to be great


----------



## mikeM1

Originally Posted by mikeM1 View Post

SO, does this mean i'll be getting those December WOODSIDE additions too, here in Jackson Hts??



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/12064645
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yep



NICE!


----------



## SRFast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/12074991
> 
> 
> This comes up about once a month and we always have several different answers.
> 
> 
> What has worked for me is-- call them and tell them that you are adding a TV and need another box. Tell them you want to pick it up at 23rd street (wherever) and have them put it in the system (get a work order number) and you should be set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they ask about where the new TV is and wiring etc. tell them it's right next to the other one with no additional wiring. And, when picking it up, make sure it's an HD box regardless of whether you need one or not, especially if you're getting a DVR.



Thanks for your responses.


Larry, your recommendation makes sense. I'll give it a try.


Regards...JL


----------



## heinriph

New York leads the nation in HD adoption...
http://www.engadgethd.com/2007/10/31...n-hd-adoption/ 


And trails it in HD channel availability...


If Time Warner ran Walmart, they'd stock the Anchorage store with 30 different kinds of ice makers, and the Miami store with 30 different kinds of skis and ice skates.


I know, I know... analog bla bla, bandwidth bla bla. Ironic though, isn't it?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/12068110
> 
> 
> you see that is why I saw it on WAM, no Starrs here. Only HBO and showtime. For the live boxing and comedy shows, and some of their exclusive shows.
> 
> I really don't like the way these three companies claim exclusive movie content for their channels, it makes us have to spend a lot more monthly if there are movies that you want to see on all 3 sets.



Actually, there are effectively only 2, Starz and HBO/Cinemax. I've never seen any movie on HBO or Cinemax NOT make it to the other service... d/oh they are both owned by the same parent.


Still, 3 years ago all the "first run" went to BO to build it's audience. NOW, all the "first runs" go to Cinemax. 100% a play on their part to get those paying for HBO to also pay for Cinemax. As I can wait, I stick to one and only one, HBO. Part of that is because HBO has original programing and Cinemax has ONLY movies.


I suspect the next move will be for them to start creating original content for Cinemax. God forbid they end up with some really hot shows, that might convince me to consider subscribing to both! BUT, that day I figure may be quiet a ways off in the future. Personally, I think that is a BETTER strategy than what they do now with all the 'first runs" going to Cinemax


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/12068275
> 
> 
> Who buys premium channels for the movies, anyway?
> 
> 
> The only reason I'd even consider getting Starz is for the Anime on Starz Action, or for a few movies in HD which aren't available on HD DVD yet.
> 
> 
> HBO HD doesn't even do OAR on its movies.



How about source for HD movies? I do Starz and HBO so "exclusives" are a non-factor.


Not to forget HD original programing, of which there is a lot on HBO and SHO. I find TONS more benefits to my HBO/Starz/SHO/HDNet pay extra than the rest of the package. By a mile...


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Uptown193* /forum/post/12069370
> 
> 
> Does anyone know when and if the Science Channel will be available in HD with TWC in NYC. I had to watch Mars Rising in SD last night and it would have been awesome to see this program in HD which is says its available, but not for us. Thank god i have a Pio 5070 which displays decent SD?????



It's scheduled for 2010. By that time, we SHOULD have FIOS available all over the city and TWC will be adding TONS of content is a desperate attempt to hold onto customers. But they have 100% LOST that battle on me as I watch many in my own city set far more HD content that I get AND pay less for it to boot.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Uptown193* /forum/post/12069616
> 
> 
> Effective December 13, 2007 in Woodside, Queens (ACQ) only: We will launch M HD on ch. 720, History HD on ch. 740, A&E HD on ch. 746, Food HD on ch. 750, Lifetime Movies HD on ch. 762, HGTV on ch. 764, and TMC HD on ch. 778, VS HD on ch. 794 and NHL HD on ch. 795.
> *
> 
> WHY DOES WOODSIDE GET THESE CHANNELS ONLY?? THATS [email protected]%&$#*



Sounds like the 6 from SI we don't get plus a few more. 9 new HD channels, WOW. That is close to 50% more than the rest of us get (we get 16 non premium HD).


Wonder if they will get the 10% discount SI gets right now?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Uptown193* /forum/post/12070731
> 
> 
> Do any of you know about the TW Internet? my question is: is there a big difference in 10mbps download and 15mbps???? I asked b/c i just got off the phone with TWC and ordered 15mbps for and additional $10 from 10mbps.
> 
> They also have 20mbps available for an additional $25 but thats way to much money. You would think they would charge a lil less as an incentive, but then i remember the company i was dealing with.



IMO I find it a bad deal. Far as I can tell, the u/l is the same, so you only get some additional bandwidth on the download. Don't think it's worth the extra 10 bucks/month.


FIOS (if you CAN get it) is a way, way, way better deal. 20 up AND down for 65/month.


Still, I DO realize that not everyone needs good broadband up, I doubt there are more than 20% of us who need to send large files like I do because I work at home for a portion of the week.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Uptown193* /forum/post/12071129
> 
> 
> Last question, Do you know how to check my (yours) bandwidth from the computer to make sure im getting wait im paying for???



There are MANY options, but I keep ending up at http://www.speakeasy.net/speedtest/ . They do both up and down AND allow one to check with servers all over the country (I did a lot of checking over 2 days when we got 10Mb/s, finding that I could get tat speed everywhere EXCEPT from any west coast server (Seattle, SF, and LA).


Highly recommend speakeasy!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/12072326
> 
> 
> So by the time you've got HBO & Showtime, you might as well just spend the extra $5/month and throw in Starz, right? And by the time you do that, you might as well just throw in another 5 for Cinemax in HD......
> 
> 
> Scott



Except I devoted that extra 5 bucks to HDNet over Cinemax (only available at that price if one has DVR service). All the "first runs" on Cinemax come to HBO a few moths later, so I figured to hold at least some semblance of a line with those bastards at TWC.


Think the folks in Woodside are going to pay more for getting 50% more HD than the rest of us in Manhattan? I mean 9, NINE, frakking more HD channels??? Just so those bastards can advertise how may HD channels they have in New York?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/12072403
> 
> 
> I do. Yes, HBO doesn't generally show films in OAR if their OAR is not 16:9, but many films' OAR is 16:9.



Except that there are movies than ship on DVD at 16:9 while theatrically are shown at 1.235:1. So "OAR" is more "as shown in theaters."


They DID show the whole Star Wars in OAR/as shown in theaters...


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Uptown193* /forum/post/12073019
> 
> 
> HBO, Starz, Showtime and Cinamax are all horrible movie channels, i got rid of all of them except for HBO b/c i like Curb your Enthusiasm, after that end in 2 weeks HBO is gone. PS3 Blu-ray, xbox 360 HDDVD thats the move better PQ and uncompressed sound also. TWC ripping people off.



While I heartily agree we are getting ripped by TWC big time, Curb is STILL done 4:3 SD, and THAT is a bit of a rip from HBO.


As for "ripping off" both HD optical camps are major ripping off folks, with the "war" AND the fact that each side is running around signing up exclusives for each side.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/12073959
> 
> 
> I am psyched about NG HD though!



I was too, NG was in my top 2 of desired HD channels. Still, then finding out Woodside was getting that PLUS 8 (EIGHT) more HD channels we will NOT get 100% destroyed my warm feeling with NG!


Next we'll hear Woodside is getting the 10% discount while we CONTINUE to pay full fare for less and less.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heinriph* /forum/post/12080202
> 
> 
> I know, I know... analog bla bla, bandwidth bla bla. Ironic though, isn't it?



The real irony is that they HAVE known all about bandwidth issues with analog over 10 years ago. Instead of starting a process that over the course of the ten years WOULD yield tons of bandwidth for HD, they 100% sat on their hands.


And NOW they are really sticking it to us in Manhattan. All because most of us have NO options at all.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/12072326
> 
> 
> Yep, that's the way it works. You need to subscribe (at least) to HBO, Showtime, and Starz to see most of the movies released, as they do split them up.
> 
> 
> Time Warner prices the Premiums on a sliding scale, so (I believe) they get individually cheaper as you add more....
> 
> 
> So by the time you've got HBO & Showtime, you might as well just spend the extra $5/month and throw in Starz, right? And by the time you do that, you might as well just throw in another 5 for Cinemax in HD......
> 
> 
> Scott



Nah, that starts to add up. especially now during the TV season most of my TV time is dedicated to the big 4. So I would be paying extra for channels that are not being watched, like most of the shopping and news channels but at least I have a choice obout the premiums. You know that HBO shows Max's exclussive movies a month later as does Show w/ TMC so I get them in HD with a little patience anyway. During the summer I usually order the extra channels sometimes with a deal sometimes with not, but for those three months I get all caught up.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/12073959
> 
> 
> I'll apologize for calling you a low tech weirdo as soon as VsHD is added.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously, if it's not HD it's dead to me.
> 
> 
> I am psyched about NG HD though!



OK I will continue my Jedi mind games with TWC superiors and try to get it to you before the season is over. At least you can see, the TWC HD universe is expanding so there is some hope. They obviously have agreements for many channels. Unfortunately it is up to someone to decide which one to add when they decide to bring in the new ones. %This is the person we need to write, and I don't thi8nk it is any of the people we already know about.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Uptown193* /forum/post/12075996
> 
> 
> I left a post earlier today asking if there was a difference in TWC internet speed from 10mbps and 15mbps and I must say that I notice a difference in the speed, I can access webpages a lot faster and all types of downloads are lot faster. I think its worth the extra $10 a month. I hate waiting for downloads. So whoever told me earlier that its not worth it for people like me and you well to me its worth it. However, the 20mbps for an extra $25 a month is not.



I kind of told you that, but I also said to judge it against your downloads, video playback, uploads. Because if you were satisfied with what you have the increased speed won't make that much of a difference. Only you can see if that extra service is worth it. but think about this. We only say just an extra this and just and extras that. But if sit back and look at or those little things that you add to all your household bills It adds up. I know you like the faster download, who woulldn't but is it worth $120 per year. On top of the already loafty charge of 44.95 per month.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/12080538
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder if they will get the 10% discount SI gets right now?



We all can get the 10% discount. that was suppose to be a system wide offer. The ad is up and running on the TWC site for all NY & NJ areas. But that doesn't help you right now because from what you wrote above, You are out!!!!!

I will miss our banter when the FIOS TV franchise agreements are signed. Even then there is no guarantee that you will have access anytime soon so maybe a 2 year agreement would help you give you a chance of a smile with TWC with that little savings you would get monthly. Rather then waiting with no discount you already think (if I remember correctly) that your area will be one of the last areas to be offered FIOS TV. So the any discount you can get today is always good discount.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/12080741
> 
> 
> Except I devoted that extra 5 bucks to HDNet over Cinemax (only available at that price if one has DVR service). All the "first runs" on Cinemax come to HBO a few moths later, so I figured to hold at least some semblance of a line with those bastards at TWC.



Me too, and to be honest it is the best $5 spent on my cable bill. On the weekend when I am not catching up on DVR time, the channel I have on the most is HDnet Movies. So far they have had a good mix of older movies from the 80's with a good mix of 90's and 2000's. I know it will get repetitive one day just like the HBO's and Showtimes doi. But I have faith that Mr Cuban has big plans for his baby Net's.


Just like you River I catch up to the Max premieres on HBO. I waited for Superman and Miami Vice for that month or 2 after the Max premiere. There is no rush because they will come. If I didn't see it at the theater It wasn't a must see to begin with in the first place.


----------



## zas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/12081758
> 
> 
> We all can get the 10% discount. that was suppose to be a system wide offer. The ad is up and running on the TWC site for all NY & NJ areas.



Actually, that's not true. I tried, based on the online ad, and was unable to get the discount, even after multiple attempts.


The coding required to implement the discount for my zip code generated an error.


Subsequently, the discount ad and pricing details are no longer available on the website for Manhattan zips.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/12081879
> 
> 
> Me too, and to be honest it is the best $5 spent on my cable bill. On the weekend when I am not catching up on DVR time, the channel I have on the most is HDnet Movies.



Agreed. I LOVE the HDNet channels (though regular HDNet's content seems to be going WAY downhill lately, unless you like Ultimate Fighting, Dan Rather's news reports and British Sci-Fi) -- but HDNet Movies is consistently my favorite movie channel (though their HD transfers are sometimes of questionable quality, to my eyes at least).



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/12081879
> 
> 
> Just like you River I catch up to the Max premieres on HBO. I waited for Superman and Miami Vice for that month or 2 after the Max premiere. There is no rush because they will come. If I didn't see it at the theater It wasn't a must see to begin with in the first place.



Yes, the MAX premieres do wind up on HBO. But HBO fills up their schedule with original programming, comedy, and music specials, and shows the "BIG" movies to death, leaving less space for other (deeper catalog) movies. Cinemax is really for movie lovers -- they show a much wider variety of movies (by repeating them less) and dig much deeper into their archives of film classics and foreign films (in HD!) than HBO does.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zas* /forum/post/12082656
> 
> 
> Actually, that's not true. I tried, based on the online ad, and was unable to get the discount, even after multiple attempts.



It was added to the site yesterday, SO Mybe you can try again. But check your location first. I


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/12083199
> 
> 
> Agreed. I LOVE the HDNet channels (though regular HDNet's content seems to be going WAY downhill lately, unless you like Ultimate Fighting, Dan Rather's news reports and British Sci-Fi) -- but HDNet Movies is consistently my favorite movie channel (though their HD transfers are sometimes of questionable quality, to my eyes at least).
> 
> *I have enjoyed the 2 news proograms weekly. Very informayive and when you have the reporters using HD cameras it reminds me how ugly people can look with no or bad make-up. Plus the space shuttle launches to name one more reason whuile HDNet will stay on my favs list. On my TV HDNets are by far the second and third best PQ. I don't think there was many movies that I wASn't amazed by the PQ. Ihave had issue with only Full Metal jacket on the channel. It look almost identicalo to my bargin basement DVD copywhen played on my TV.*
> 
> 
> Yes, the MAX premieres do wind up on HBO. But HBO fills up their schedule with original programming, comedy, and music specials, and shows the "BIG" movies to death, leaving less space for other (deeper catalog) movies. Cinemax is really for movie lovers -- they show a much wider variety of movies (by repeating them less) and dig much deeper into their archives of film classics and foreign films (in HD!) than HBO does.


_*When I had the offer I got earlier this year I did enjoy Max, but like you said it will show a lot of art house and off the radar films, but I am more a mainstream person. So HBO's offerings are good enough for me. But if you do check the daytimne schedule you can get a couple of the off the radar films, not many but it is better then nothing.*_


----------



## sharp101

In the spring of 2008, Verizon will begin expanding its HD lineup as well as the sports and multicultural program offerings on FiOS TV. Verizon initially will double the current number of HD channels, on a market-by-market basis, to more than 60, including additional sports channels. Verizon expects to have more than *150 HD channels* by year-end 2008. Its game over for TWC in NYC.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharp101* /forum/post/12084093
> 
> 
> Verizon expects to have more than *150 HD channels* by year-end 2008. Its game over for TWC in NYC.



You have a link?


It's game over _without_ this new information (150 channels). Once they have their franchise set up in NY and their infrastructureyou'd be smart to swap out your TW stock for Verizon.


----------



## UnnDunn

 Verizon plans Fivefold Increase in HD Channels on FiOS TV in 2008


----------



## sharp101

NEW YORK - Verizon FiOS TV customers will get even more of the high-definition content they love as Verizon today announced plans for a fivefold increase in the number of HD channels, to 150 channels, as well as plans for offering additional HD content through FiOS TV's video-on-demand service. Verizon is also planning a major expansion of sports and multicultural programming on FiOS TV in 2008.


"Once more, Verizon leads the way," said Shawn Strickland, vice president - video solutions. "We launched FiOS TV in 2005 with more HD than most cable and satellite companies, and we know that our HD customers expect us to continue that lead. We're planning a major initiative in 2008 that will give our customers an unprecedented choice of HD and other programming."


Verizon customers already enjoy the most amazing picture quality available over the nation's most advanced digital all-fiber optic network.


In the spring of 2008, Verizon will begin expanding its HD lineup as well as the sports and multicultural program offerings on FiOS TV. Verizon initially will double the current number of HD channels, on a market-by-market basis, to more than 60, including additional sports channels. Verizon expects to have more than 150 HD channels by year-end 2008 as it continues to add to its HD lineup and programmers launch new channels. The company also will add standard-definition sports, multicultural and other programming during the year.


True HD Experience


Because Verizon offers FiOS TV on its fiber-to-the-home network, Verizon has the capacity to provide HD programming without compressing the signal it receives from the programmers.


"FiOS TV delivers a true HD experience," Strickland said. "Unlike some other service providers, Verizon doesn't compromise quality by compressing programming into limited bandwidth. Our fiber-optic network has the capacity to deliver programming the way programmers intended it to be seen."


In addition to the expanded HD channel lineup, Verizon will offer HD programming through its industry-leading video-on-demand library, which already totals more than 10,000 titles. Before the end of 2007, Verizon expects to introduce a limited number of HD on-demand titles, which will increase to more than 1,000 HD titles in 2008.


During 2008, Verizon also will expand the reach of HD programming throughout the home. Through enhancements to the Verizon-exclusive Home Media DVR service, customers will be able to record HD shows and watch them from any room in the house with an HDTV and an HD set-top box.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharp101* /forum/post/12084093
> 
> 
> In the spring of 2008, Verizon will begin expanding its HD lineup as well as the sports and multicultural program offerings on FiOS TV. Verizon initially will double the current number of HD channels, on a market-by-market basis, to more than 60, including additional sports channels. Verizon expects to have more than *150 HD channels* by year-end 2008. Its game over for TWC in NYC.



All this means nothing to us right now, all this talk about these other companies with exrtra HD offerings especially the over the top offering like 150 fpr FIOS and 100 for dirctTV. While it sounds good and would be the one great reason why I would leave TWC with out worrying about price. But now I have a choice to get SAT but to me that isn't a option and it isn't an option at all to my Manhattan buddies. FIOS won't be available to NYers until spring 2008 at the earliest, TWC could promise the same thing but that doesn't change what we have now. Right now I could switch to direct tv and that is my only option sure it is 70 HD channel but I have friends that live in Queens and brooklyn that have had reliability issues, sure CSR are 100% better then we have, But signal outages are close to none with TWC.


Hey I am not trying to be confrontational, I like it that we know what is coming, but it is just that *a preview* Every company makes promises, and none have delievered. Even direct got that huge boost but is still short on their year end promise. We are short changed here but that is slowly getting better, but would you rather have TWC lie and say they will be adding up to 112 channels in the NYC area during the summer time when they really meant Nothern Queens and SI. The rest of you should only expect 3 channels.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharp101* /forum/post/12085089
> 
> 
> 
> In the spring of 2008, Verizon will begin expanding its HD lineup as well as the sports and multicultural program offerings on FiOS TV. Verizon initially will double the current number of HD channels, on a market-by-market basis, to more than 60, including additional sports channels. Verizon expects to have more than 150 HD channels by year-end 2008 as it continues to add to its HD lineup and programmers launch new channels. The company also will add standard-definition sports, multicultural and other programming during the year.



You see this is the part that scares me. they are really promising only 60 channels, but as we already know Mr Dolan is fighting them on our local sports teams rights. So right there is a big loss no matter how many stations they can get. But also TWC is building up towards bigger and better HD offerings, who is to say they won't have everything right before spring. (not you River I know your answer) They were able to to add 11 channels to 2 areas in this region. Plus the 150 is by years end, that claim has botherd me for a long time because there isn't 150 available yet, so what magic ball are they looking into. While many stations have been going the HD path which is very promissing. 70-80 does seem to be the ceiling right now, with an additional 15 if you include VOOM.

Don't get me wrong with my defense of TWC, I will be switching also as long as the price is right and the HD offering is greater. But articles like this one is like a typical scare or get your pressure up newscast report during sweeps periods.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/12085143
> 
> 
> All this means nothing to us right now,
> 
> 
> 
> Nothern Queens and SI.



It does matter.


Staten Island and the Woodside hub are getting these new channels, in part, _due to the competition from Verizon_. As long as Verizon is causing a stir, TW will have to respond accordingly.


We (AVS Forum members) have our ear to the ground for everything HD etc. Therefore, FIOS is a word that many of us are familiar with for quite some time. I have educated friends, (not AVS members) who have never heard of FIOS or are just starting to hear about it. As more people become aware of looming options.. Competition is a good thing.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/12085417
> 
> 
> It does matter.
> 
> 
> Staten Island and the Woodside hub are getting these new channels, in part, _due to the competition from Verizon_. As long as Verizon is causing a stir, TW will have to respond accordingly.
> 
> 
> We (AVS Forum members) have our ear to the ground for everything HD etc. Therefore, FIOS is a word that many of us are familiar with for quite some time. I have educated friends, (not AVS members) who have never heard of FIOS or are just starting to hear about it. As more people become aware of looming options.. Competition is a good thing.



You missed my point Larry, The SI and nothern Queens additions is great news for us, it means TWC is not going to lay down and let customers leave at will. The 150 claim is something I have issues with. This is just a claim. It means nothing until we see it for ourselves. But even then it won't be until sprinf at the earliest that the franchise agreement would be active. They can claim all they want we still don't have FIOS TV available here and if you have a friend out in LI that has it they are behind TWC in HD offerings. Let us not forget that they charge extra for Local channels, which iis the majority of our TV time for most of us


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/12085544
> 
> 
> it means TWC is not going to lay down and let customers leave at will.
> 
> 
> 
> This is just a claim. It means nothing until we see it for ourselves.



No, I think I understand your point. We're on the same page.










Let Verizon promise a billion channels. As you said, it doesn't do anything for us if we can't get FIOS _AND_ this news, whether it's fact or fiction, will force TW to reactas they are already doing in SI and Woodside.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/12061214
> 
> 
> FYI:
> 
> http://www.nba.com/knicks/schedule/
> 
> 
> According to this, there will be 49 Knicks games available in HD this season.
> 
> 
> On MSGHD: All 41 Home games + 5 road games (all in November and December)
> 
> On TNT: 1 road game (@ Boston)
> 
> On ESPN: 1 road game (no local blackout for ESPN games, even though there is an MSG broadcast)
> 
> 
> (all but 1 NBATVHD games will be home games... 1 is in Toronto late in the season... but these games would be blacked out for us anyways)




I forgot to point out.... SINCE the only road HD games listed right now are in November and December - it is VERY likely more *Knicks* games will be added as the season goes on... so expect much more than just 5 road HD games



Also - I thought I remember reading that all *Nets* games would be HD on YES this season.... but according to this ( http://www.nba.com/nets/schedule/ ) that doesn't seem to be the case



And as of now - it isn't possible to compile an HD list of Rangers, Islander or Devils games - as there is no reliable listing....

NHL.com only lists all home games (not on MSG2 or FSN NY2) as HD... but we already know the Rangers have gotten a few road HD games on MSGHD this season. (In fact - only 1 Rangers game so far was not 'available' in HD anywhere (if you count Versus........) - and then next one likely won't be until 11/21 (counting an HDNet game that we can't get in NYC))


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/12085824
> 
> 
> No, I think I understand your point. We're on the same page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let Verizon promise a billion channels. As you said, it doesn't do anything for us if we can't get FIOS _AND_ this news, whether it's fact or fiction, will force TW to reactas they are already doing in SI and Woodside.



So that is wgat the same page looks like. OOOOHHHH AAAAAHHHHH. !!!!!!!!!!!!!


All these promises mean nothing until the true fight begins. And you know what I thick TWC will not lose as many of their 1.4 million subscribers like it would appear on this thread. All that HD meanns nothing with all the surveys that have been done. They keep showing that even though US americans are buying up HDTV's lwiith no end in site. The fact remains that half of these buyers still are not using the needed equipment to watch the HD me you and other here on this thread have come to enjoy.


Even if we take a count of people on this thread that are changing, on the bubble or staying I think we would be dived down the middle. 33% to 33% to 33%, ok divided in thirds.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/12085854
> 
> 
> I forgot to point out.... SINCE the only road HD games listed right now are in November and December - it is VERY likely more *Knicks* games will be added as the season goes on... so expect much more than just 5 road HD games
> 
> 
> 
> Also - I thought I remember reading that all *Nets* games would be HD on YES this season.... but according to this ( http://www.nba.com/nets/schedule/ ) that doesn't seem to be the case
> 
> 
> 
> And as of now - it isn't possible to compile an HD list of Rangers, Islander or Devils games - as there is no reliable listing....
> 
> NHL.com only lists all home games (not on MSG2 or FSN NY2) as HD... but we already know the Rangers have gotten a few road HD games on MSGHD this season. (In fact - only 1 Rangers game so far was not 'available' in HD anywhere (if you count Versus........) - and then next one likely won't be until 11/21 (counting an HDNet game that we can't get in NYC))



When I watched the Nets preview Marv did say that all nets home games will be in HD. So I think away games are still a HD on the fly issue. But you know what even the SD games on the HD channel last year looked good. Not HD great but looked much better then what the sister SD channel had.


----------



## Uptown193

First Of All I Live In Nyc And I Dont Even Have Verizon Fios Tv/internet Available In My Damn Neighborhood And They Dont Even Know When It Will Be Available So Who Cares Its All ******** And False Advertising If U Ask Me.


----------



## Astorian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/12085371
> 
> 
> You see this is the part that scares me. they are really promising only 60 channels



I'm a long time lurker, first time poster.


Now that we've got that out of the way...


They're not even promising THAT. They're promising more than 60 on a *"market-by-market basis, including additional sports channels."*


Whatever that bit of legalese mumbo-jumbo means, I don't know...


----------



## Astorian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharp101* /forum/post/12085089
> 
> 
> NEW YORK - Verizon FiOS TV customers will get even more of the high-definition content they love as Verizon today announced plans for a fivefold increase in the number of HD channels, to 150 channels, as well as plans for offering additional HD content through FiOS TV's video-on-demand service. Verizon is also planning a major expansion of sports and multicultural programming on FiOS TV in 2008.
> 
> 
> "Once more, Verizon leads the way," said Shawn Strickland, vice president - video solutions. "We launched FiOS TV in 2005 with more HD than most cable and satellite companies, and we know that our HD customers expect us to continue that lead. We're planning a major initiative in 2008 that will give our customers an unprecedented choice of HD and other programming."
> 
> 
> Verizon customers already enjoy the most amazing picture quality available over the nation's most advanced digital all-fiber optic network.
> 
> 
> In the spring of 2008, Verizon will begin expanding its HD lineup as well as the sports and multicultural program offerings on FiOS TV. Verizon initially will double the current number of HD channels, on a market-by-market basis, to more than 60, including additional sports channels. Verizon expects to have more than 150 HD channels by year-end 2008 as it continues to add to its HD lineup and programmers launch new channels. *The company also will add standard-definition sports, multicultural and other programming during the year.*



You know, I was kind of on the fence until I found out they were gonna offer more standard-definition sports...


Now? Sign me up!


Seriously, I hate TW for the way they killed my DVR, but I'm not ready to drink Verizon's Kool-Aid yet.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Uptown193* /forum/post/12086091
> 
> 
> First Of All I Live In Nyc And I Dont Even Have Verizon Fios Tv/internet Available In My Damn Neighborhood And They Dont Even Know When It Will Be Available So Who Cares Its All ******** And False Advertising If U Ask Me.



wow , breathe uptown, relax. While you ARE right there is no need to go postal. All we can do is wait and see. All the articles mean nothing until Verizon has a francjhise agreement in NYC and as we last check it is still not even on the table of the person that matters. It was rumored to be trying to get approve through the back door. But still nopthing. Even after approval it will be 4 months before Verizon can start-up. Just enjoy what you get because getting worked up won't help your blood pressure!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/12083199
> 
> 
> Yes, the MAX premieres do wind up on HBO. But HBO fills up their schedule with original programming, comedy, and music specials, and shows the "BIG" movies to death, leaving less space for other (deeper catalog) movies. Cinemax is really for movie lovers -- they show a much wider variety of movies (by repeating them less) and dig much deeper into their archives of film classics and foreign films (in HD!) than HBO does.



AND that "deeper catalog" seems to include far more salacious content than HBO!


I remember last New Years weekend when they did a free preview of Cinemax. There was an actual HD soft-core movie run... naturally I had to check on the video quality. It WAS quite nice. As 80-85% of the overall image was flesh tones, I could tell it was a good transfer!


----------



## nuttyinnyc

on a friedly note for some but not all:

_Thank you for your recent correspondence to Time Warner Cable.


We apologize for any incorrect information that you may have received.


In reference to your inquiry, only customers in Brooklyn or Queens, that

have a Triple Play Package will be eligible for our 1 year & 2 year

Service Agreements.


If you have any additional questions or need future assistance, please

contact us at [email protected] or call our 24 hour Customer

Support Line at 212 or 718-358-0900.


Sincerely,


Time Warner Cable

Customer Support_


It appers that I have a correction to our previous confussion. The web site was wrong again. It appears that only 2 areas can get the commitment discount I suggest that our neighborhood SIer (UNDUNN) should call to see if he can get it because I remember them saying it was initially an SI offer only. Sorry city folk you are left to brew again.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/12096262
> 
> 
> AND that "deeper catalog" seems to include far more salacious content than HBO!
> 
> 
> I remember last New Years weekend when they did a free preview of Cinemax. There was an actual HD soft-core movie run... naturally I had to check on the video quality. It WAS quite nice. As 80-85% of the overall image was flesh tones, I could tell it was a good transfer!



Yes it did lkook nice! LOL. Aren't we getting the multi channel preview again? I remember reading it but don't remember if it was thanksgiving weekend or Christmas week.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/12083287
> 
> 
> It was added to the site yesterday, SO Mybe you can try again. But check your location first. I



Maybe in your area, but not for Manhattan. I just doubler checked the Packages and Pricing page for my zip... nothing about ANY discounts! I have seen with my own eyes the SI page when they first offered it to them 6 months ago. It very much WAS plainly spelled out what the discount was. Matter of fact, I sure as hell saw 10% for one year, 20% for 2 years. THAT was changed to 5% and 10% shortly thereafter. NONE of that is listed for Manhattan. Still true we get far less and pay more for it, especially now that Woodside is being blessed with 9 additional HD channels.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/12085417
> 
> 
> It does matter.
> 
> 
> Staten Island and the Woodside hub are getting these new channels, in part, _due to the competition from Verizon_. As long as Verizon is causing a stir, TW will have to respond accordingly.
> 
> 
> We (AVS Forum members) have our ear to the ground for everything HD etc. Therefore, FIOS is a word that many of us are familiar with for quite some time. I have educated friends, (not AVS members) who have never heard of FIOS or are just starting to hear about it. As more people become aware of looming options.. Competition is a good thing.



I 100% believe you are totally and completely correct. They clearly think they can stick it to us in Manhattan as long as possible and get away with it. This I will ALWAYS remember and NEVER FORGET. Come the time I can get FIOS TV (phone and IP) I'm there AND I will become a BIG booster for them.


If you think about it, it amounts to discrimination based on address. Which isn't all that different than discrimination based on religion or skin color (which admittedly are more egregious). How would you feel if those of us who had to walk 1-2 blocks to public transportation paid 20% LESS than those that had to walk farther? Same thing, that would struck it to my buds in the outer boroughs... something I would be just as upset over even if I greatly benefitted from such a policy.


AND you can add in the apparent fact that our government, who is SUPPOSED to prevent such things, stands idly by doing absolutely nothing. AND riddle me this...how come they seem to be refusing to grant Verizon it's franchise agreement to offer TV services?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/12096324
> 
> 
> on a friedly note for some but not all:
> 
> _Thank you for your recent correspondence to Time Warner Cable.
> 
> 
> We apologize for any incorrect information that you may have received.
> 
> 
> In reference to your inquiry, only customers in Brooklyn or Queens, that
> 
> have a Triple Play Package will be eligible for our 1 year & 2 year
> 
> Service Agreements.
> 
> 
> If you have any additional questions or need future assistance, please
> 
> contact us at [email protected] or call our 24 hour Customer
> 
> Support Line at 212 or 718-358-0900.
> 
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> 
> Time Warner Cable
> 
> Customer Support_
> 
> 
> It appers that I have a correction to our previous confussion. The web site was wrong again. It appears that only 2 areas can get the commitment discount I suggest that our neighborhood SIer (UNDUNN) should call to see if he can get it because I remember them saying it was initially an SI offer only. Sorry city folk you are left to brew again.



Hmmm, this is a tad odd. While I could be wrong, I don't remember it being such that one HAD to subscribe to their phone service, but it's clear from this that one DOES have to. I've had multi-day outages (4-5 days each time, 2 of those times IP only, once ALL services), 3 times in the past 2 years so their phone service is 100% unacceptable.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/12096660
> 
> 
> Hmmm, this is a tad odd. While I could be wrong, I don't remember it being such that one HAD to subscribe to their phone service, but it's clear from this that one DOES have to. I've had multi-day outages (4-5 days each time, 2 of those times IP only, once ALL services), 3 times in the past 2 years so their phone service is 100% unacceptable.



you see I am with you I do remember the early ad saying a double play packages is good enough fior the discount. In fact I remember it being only a commitment would be required, but apparently I and most of us are misinformed again. But this info I gave is their story as of this morning so read what you can from it.

As for the website issue, I call BS, because it is obvious it is location dedicated so they don't need to advertise offers for everyone when it ius obviously only available for some. I think they outsource their web page service and TWC just sends them things that should be entered..Right here is the problem because that person doesn't give the right info. There are 4-5general areas on the web site and should be addressed accordingly. Even though this Queens thing has devided it even more so. Especially for us Southern Queens folk.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/12096520
> 
> 
> I 100% believe you are totally and completely correct. They clearly think they can stick it to us in Manhattan as long as possible and get away with it. This I will ALWAYS remember and NEVER FORGET. Come the time I can get FIOS TV (phone and IP) I'm there AND I will become a BIG booster for them.
> 
> 
> If you think about it, it amounts to discrimination based on address. Which isn't all that different than discrimination based on religion or skin color (which admittedly are more egregious). How would you feel if those of us who had to walk 1-2 blocks to public transportation paid 20% LESS than those that had to walk farther? Same thing, that would struck it to my buds in the outer boroughs... something I would be just as upset over even if I greatly benefitted from such a policy.
> 
> 
> AND you can add in the apparent fact that our government, who is SUPPOSED to prevent such things, stands idly by doing absolutely nothing. AND riddle me this...how come they seem to be refusing to grant Verizon it's franchise agreement to offer TV services?



wow river I knew you were HOT but this is pure hatred. This isn't healthy you need to go out and get some pouluted air outside your building or something. I understand where you are coming from because back when Cable was new we didn't get it to the late 80's So I understand that being last to get stuff. Like I mention above getting so heated doesn't help because what can we do? We do not have an option and all we can do is take it up the ass and wait. Remember we are part of that 15 5 that has HDTV's and the right equipment to use it, but that is still a very small perecentage of the 1.4 mill subscribers in this area. So all our letters and complaints go to death ears because the general public are happy with their service. and the HDTV unlike us think evey channel that says is "broadcast in HD" really is. Until that changes TWC in NYC will not rush to oberload its system. Just do what I do sit back tonight relax pepsi in one hand snack in the other and watch CBS or NBC whicdoes have good HD night.


----------



## margoba

I just thought I'd report a bit of good (at least for me) news:


I have resisted installing an external drive because of the much-discussed trick play bug. But recently I really needed the extra space, so I bit the bullet and installed an external drive (planning to possibly remove it when my usage declined a bit).


I'm happy to report that live trick play seems to be only partially disabled. Rewind and FF indeed do not work for live TV. But, pause and "instant replay" (the 30ish second jump backwards) do seem to work fine. These two are very important. Pause allows me to answer the door when the pizza arrives.  And, instant replay allows me to go back if I didn't hear something - if my fingers are quick enough.


I don't get to FF past commercials and dull parts, but I might be able to live with these restrictions.


-barry


----------



## Uptown193




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/12096235
> 
> 
> wow , breathe uptown, relax. While you ARE right there is no need to go postal. All we can do is wait and see. All the articles mean nothing until Verizon has a francjhise agreement in NYC and as we last check it is still not even on the table of the person that matters. It was rumored to be trying to get approve through the back door. But still nopthing. Even after approval it will be 4 months before Verizon can start-up. Just enjoy what you get because getting worked up won't help your blood pressure!



Im relaxed but im tired of all this advertising for fios and its not even available to everyone, they should not advertising technology if they cant offer it now. When its available then advertise it. Its like my boss offering me a raise but not giving it to me.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Uptown193* /forum/post/12098493
> 
> 
> Im relaxed but im tired of all this advertising for fios and its not even available to everyone, they should not advertising technology if they cant offer it now. When its available then advertise it. Its like my boss offering me a raise but not giving it to me.



I hear you I am in the construction industry but on this project we are having a Joint effort and the other employees talk about a per project bonus. Something my company doesn't give. But what are we going to do.

You have to remember that all channels have local and national commercials so you won't win. we will always get commercials that don't effect us. This is why we see Comcast snd Cable vision commercials/


----------



## LisaM

It will be very interesting to see how much penetration Verizon Fios will be able to achieve in Manhattan high-rise apartment buildings. In many buildings (mine included), TWC has obtained the exclusive right to use the cable wires for the next 2 decades+. Thus, while other cable or satellite companies can come into the building, they would not be able to piggy back on the current wires and would have to re-wire the building, which is both a costly proposition as well as a real issue in terms of hallway decor, etc...


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LisaM* /forum/post/12102098
> 
> 
> It will be very interesting to see how much penetration Verizon Fios will be able to achieve in Manhattan high-rise apartment buildings. In many buildings (mine included), TWC has obtained the exclusive right to use the cable wires for the next 2 decades+. Thus, while other cable or satellite companies can come into the building, they would not be able to piggy back on the current wires and would have to re-wire the building, which is both a costly proposition as well as a real issue in terms of hallway decor, etc...



The FCC just struck that down the other day. Exclusive contracts are no longer allowed.

http://money.cnn.com/news/newsfeeds/...2_FORTUNE5.htm


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/12098195
> 
> 
> But, pause and "instant replay" (the 30ish second jump backwards) do seem to work fine. These two are very important.



This is not true (assuming that you are on Passport -- i.e. that you have an 8300HD -- not HDC):

Pause works. "Instant Replay" rewinds you to the beginning of your buffer -- which is either when you tuned to the channel or 1 hour back in your buffer if you have been tuned to the channel for more than 1 hour.


Scott


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/12102975
> 
> 
> The FCC just struck that down the other day. Exclusive contracts are no longer allowed.
> 
> http://money.cnn.com/news/newsfeeds/...2_FORTUNE5.htm




NY State has already had this law for a number of years!


It hasn't been enforced.


----------



## LisaM

They don't have an exclusive contract in that other providers can theoretically come into the building providing that they agree to re-wire the building, which is an expensive proposition. It also requires the condo or coop to agree to allow new wires to be run, which will definitely be a problem in many luxury buildings which have expensively decorated hallways and do not want to allow any changes to them.


I know about the FCC decision but I'm not sure how quickly the exclusive right to use the cable wires will be taken away since that is an asset which was negotiated and paid for in each building. If Verizon can't use the existing wires, they will have to negotiate the right to re-wire as above.


----------



## Prey521




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/12098195
> 
> 
> I just thought I'd report a bit of good (at least for me) news:
> 
> 
> I have resisted installing an external drive because of the much-discussed trick play bug. But recently I really needed the extra space, so I bit the bullet and installed an external drive (planning to possibly remove it when my usage declined a bit).
> 
> 
> I'm happy to report that live trick play seems to be only partially disabled. Rewind and FF indeed do not work for live TV. But, pause and "instant replay" (the 30ish second jump backwards) do seem to work fine. These two are very important. Pause allows me to answer the door when the pizza arrives.  And, instant replay allows me to go back if I didn't hear something - if my fingers are quick enough.
> 
> 
> I don't get to FF past commercials and dull parts, but I might be able to live with these restrictions.
> 
> 
> -barry



Wow, that would be totally unacceptable for me. Till they fix that bug, no way am I adding an external drive....that's ridiculous.


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/12102996
> 
> 
> This is not true (assuming that you are on Passport -- i.e. that you have an 8300HD -- not HDC):
> 
> Pause works. "Instant Replay" rewinds you to the beginning of your buffer -- which is either when you tuned to the channel or 1 hour back in your buffer if you have been tuned to the channel for more than 1 hour.
> 
> 
> Scott



I assume that you are correct. I do have Passport, but I'm pretty sure I tested the Instant Reply shortly after I changed the channel, so it may well have jumped to the beginning of the buffer, and I thought it was just replaying some seconds. Thanks for the warning. It would be annoying to try to skip back a few seconds to pick up some words and end up skipping back an hour.


-barry


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Prey521* /forum/post/12105497
> 
> 
> Wow, that would be totally unacceptable for me. Till they fix that bug, no way am I adding an external drive....that's ridiculous.



Yep, I resisted for a long time, but now I just need the extra space. There are a lot of shows in the new season that I'm still deciding whether to watch or not.


Presumably, they will not fix the bug under Passport, but hopefully it doesn't happen in Navigator.


-barry


p.s. Don't forget that the bug only affects live TV. Recorded shows work exactly as before.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Prey521* /forum/post/12105497
> 
> 
> Wow, that would be totally unacceptable for me. Till they fix that bug, no way am I adding an external drive....that's ridiculous.



I added my external drive over a year ago. At this point there's no way I could live without it. Since I watch HD almost exclusively the 8300HD's internal hard drive is not sufficient for me. Adding a 400gb drive has made a huge difference. The key to dealing with the trick play bug is to remember to hit the record button before you hit RW/FF/Pause or whatever. To me this inconvenience is more than compensated for by having more than triple the storage capability. For less than the cost of one month of cable I no longer have to worry about disk space. It's especially useful for archiving entire seasons of shows to watch over the summer when there's nothing on. Plus, the main point of a DVR is to free yourself from live television.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/12097842
> 
> 
> wow river I knew you were HOT but this is pure hatred. This isn't healthy you need to go out and get some pouluted air outside your building or something. I understand where you are coming from because back when Cable was new we didn't get it to the late 80's So I understand that being last to get stuff. Like I mention above getting so heated doesn't help because what can we do? We do not have an option and all we can do is take it up the ass and wait. Remember we are part of that 15 5 that has HDTV's and the right equipment to use it, but that is still a very small perecentage of the 1.4 mill subscribers in this area. So all our letters and complaints go to death ears because the general public are happy with their service. and the HDTV unlike us think evey channel that says is "broadcast in HD" really is. Until that changes TWC in NYC will not rush to oberload its system. Just do what I do sit back tonight relax pepsi in one hand snack in the other and watch CBS or NBC whicdoes have good HD night.



Yeah, I understand I was being a tad incendiary (perhaps a tad too much). On purpose. Still, the actual net effect is much the same... one could also say that what they are doing is morally wrong on so many levels. I suppose one could say I'm prepping y'all for my campaign to have them lose as many subs as possible once we get and actual choice. Unfortunately, the execs probably won't have to return the millions in bonuses they got for creating such huge profits for them by essentially screwing the customers simply because they can.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LisaM* /forum/post/12103873
> 
> 
> They don't have an exclusive contract in that other providers can theoretically come into the building providing that they agree to re-wire the building, which is an expensive proposition. It also requires the condo or coop to agree to allow new wires to be run, which will definitely be a problem in many luxury buildings which have expensively decorated hallways and do not want to allow any changes to them.
> 
> 
> I know about the FCC decision but I'm not sure how quickly the exclusive right to use the cable wires will be taken away since that is an asset which was negotiated and paid for in each building. If Verizon can't use the existing wires, they will have to negotiate the right to re-wire as above.



I think there are certain "rights" that a cable outfit gets when they have that franchise agreement. I think it has to do with a building owners not being able to block or prevent any tenant from availing themselves of the service. We had a "tiff" with TWC when they wanted to perform surgery like we didn't want (they wanted to drill 8 inch holes in each stairway landing to run conduit). The "we didn't want" part was because we spent a small fortune literally burying a bunch of wires inside the walls all the way into each apartment. The MOST secure thing in the world (the wire was 3 4-wire telco style and 2 co-ax). It actually would have been MORE secure for them to hook into out wiring in the basement. They didn't want to and we had layers talk. Ended up we were totally powerless BECAUSE of the franchise agreement.


Besides, we ARE talking about Verizon running fiber, so there are no issues with existing cooper, Verizon won't be using it (AFAIK).


----------



## twcinsider

there must have been some technical reason the coax was not used. was verizon and twc consulted prior to the building running these cables?


it would have been easier and cheaper for twc to have distribution in 1 centrally located point (in your case basement) if no technical issues exist (ie excessively long cable runs, wire up to standard, etc). if your building is more than 6 stories, likely the runs would be too long. theres a lot of cost, and liabilities to coredrilling into stairways, mounting metal lockboxes and moulding in hallways


in greenfields (new construction), there are dedicated telecom rooms typically every 3 floors..sometimes every floor depending on density. from there at least 1 coax to a neutral point in apartment such as a panel or demarc point in closet. from there , there is coax to each room. several years back coax was looped from jack to jack in each room.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/12108620
> 
> 
> I think there are certain "rights" that a cable outfit gets when they have that franchise agreement. I think it has to do with a building owners not being able to block or prevent any tenant from availing themselves of the service. We had a "tiff" with TWC when they wanted to perform surgery like we didn't want (they wanted to drill 8 inch holes in each stairway landing to run conduit). The "we didn't want" part was because we spent a small fortune literally burying a bunch of wires inside the walls all the way into each apartment. The MOST secure thing in the world (the wire was 3 4-wire telco style and 2 co-ax). It actually would have been MORE secure for them to hook into out wiring in the basement. They didn't want to and we had layers talk. Ended up we were totally powerless BECAUSE of the franchise agreement.
> 
> 
> Besides, we ARE talking about Verizon running fiber, so there are no issues with existing cooper, Verizon won't be using it (AFAIK).


----------



## twcinsider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LisaM* /forum/post/12102098
> 
> 
> It will be very interesting to see how much penetration Verizon Fios will be able to achieve in Manhattan high-rise apartment buildings. In many buildings (mine included), TWC has obtained the exclusive right to use the cable wires for the next 2 decades+. Thus, while other cable or satellite companies can come into the building, they would not be able to piggy back on the current wires and would have to re-wire the building, which is both a costly proposition as well as a real issue in terms of hallway decor, etc...



likely you will see availbility of fios in new construction buildings than existing buildings. it will be long time before your see fios widely available in manhattan. outer boroughs where cable and phone plant are on poles you will see it quicker. and of course where you see competition is where u will likely see more hd channels and multiyear discounts ;-)


----------



## sharp101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twcinsider* /forum/post/12109342
> 
> 
> likely you will see availbility of fios in new construction buildings than existing buildings. it will be long time before your see fios widely available in manhattan. outer boroughs where cable and phone plant are on poles you will see it quicker. and of course where you see competition is where u will likely see more hd channels and multiyear discounts ;-)



Sorry but you are wrong about older buildings. The buildings in my area are between 20-30 years old and they are all getting Fios. Verizon is installing fios in new buildings that are going up in the city and existing ones. When verizon was installing fios in my building the installers told me that their were 6 other building in my area that were being wired and that was 8 months ago. Verizon hires contractors to do the fiber install in the building and then they inspect and take over once it is complete. So fiber role out happens on a large scale for the mdu's. Verizon will most likely be finished with Fios in the city in 3 years.


----------



## MarkinNY




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/12096660
> 
> 
> Hmmm, this is a tad odd. While I could be wrong, I don't remember it being such that one HAD to subscribe to their phone service, but it's clear from this that one DOES have to. I've had multi-day outages (4-5 days each time, 2 of those times IP only, once ALL services), 3 times in the past 2 years so their phone service is 100% unacceptable.



I am getting the 10% discount in Queens with the Double Play Package only.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/12106433
> 
> 
> Yep, I resisted for a long time, but now I just need the extra space. There are a lot of shows in the new season that I'm still deciding whether to watch or not.
> 
> 
> Presumably, they will not fix the bug under Passport, but hopefully it doesn't happen in Navigator.
> 
> 
> -barry
> 
> 
> p.s. Don't forget that the bug only affects live TV. Recorded shows work exactly as before.



Barry comit time to the shows beccause with a external drive you still won't be able to catch up because you will lose site with the extra space. But thios season has been one like I have necer seen in years. There have been more season pick ups then cancelations. There are still three nights a week that I am pulling double duty on. Usually by the NoI am missing pushing daisies because I think these kids can do it. vember sweeps I was already looking forward to the spring replacements. I want to see chuck make the prison break which has kept me away from the surprise hit of the winter, by surprises I am not talking about the high ratings because last spring they were already getting high, but the fact that they are making Grey's and CSI fight for second. Kville still has me asking where are all the NOer;s but combined with Heroes I don't get to ask Samamtha who? Friday is the least watch night on TV but right night now for me at least it is the most DVRed night of the week. With 7 hrs. What are the networks doing? What happened to that quick trigger finger? That had the nine and the invasion canceled before the initial nine when still holding on to LOST fading numbers and averaging ovrer 10 mil easily.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/12108457
> 
> 
> Yeah, I understand I was being a tad incendiary (perhaps a tad too much). On purpose. Still, the actual net effect is much the same... one could also say that what they are doing is morally wrong on so many levels. I suppose one could say I'm prepping y'all for my campaign to have them lose as many subs as possible once we get and actual choice. Unfortunately, the execs probably won't have to return the millions in bonuses they got for creating such huge profits for them by essentially screwing the customers simply because they can.



yeah one could say you are prepping us to defect with you, but unfortunately you will get the service a long time after I get it or orthers here. So if I leave it is because I want to and I might be one of the first to tell you "it is worth the wait" .

However, despite this you have a very good argtument about the rich getting richer and it has to stop. Why are they taking the big bonus home when they aren't givinh more then %75 satisfaction. Companies look at that satisfaction rate as gospel, but for some reason TWC doesn't, Let's foprget the HD issue for a minute, look at the general subscriber feeling. Most of us look at TWC as a company that has an unknowlegeable CSR and management team. Technicians that are looking for an extra buck and a company that is alwayys looking to increase charges. But these are sentiments that were established in the 80's and still surface today. That would be uncalled for in the Auto industry, Audi had major problems in the 80's and they bounced back in a big way. The food industry wouldn't be able to start any neew brand if the food is being released at 25% ubsatified rating let alone the 75% or greater that cable is at. We need a bigger voice ad we need it now, because the governmebt thought SAT would put cable in it's place and all it did was put a bandaide on deep cut that still hasn't healed


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MarkinNY* /forum/post/12114064
> 
> 
> I am getting the 10% discount in Queens with the Double Play Package only.



That is good to know, but since I have single play I would still be torn on what my double will be.


----------



## LawrenceB

Does anyone know if TWC-NYC will be carrying Versus in HD anytime soon?


Also does anyone have problems with the (new) SA 8300 HD-DVR (with the cable card)? Mine skips shows, forgets to record, won't FF past 3x and other odd issues.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LawrenceB* /forum/post/12129832
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if TWC-NYC will be carrying Versus in HD anytime soon?


 http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...elchanges.html 

(or check back a few pages in this thread)


"Woodside Queens" and Staten Island are getting it in December.........


As for the rest of us....

















(we are getting FSNY-HD and Nat Geo. HD on 11/15 though)


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LawrenceB* /forum/post/12129832
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if TWC-NYC will be carrying Versus in HD anytime soon?
> 
> 
> Also does anyone have problems with the (new) SA 8300 HD-DVR (with the cable card)? Mine skips shows, forgets to record, won't FF past 3x and other odd issues.



VS HD is coming December 13 to SI and the Woodside, Queens cable systems.


----------



## eljeffreynyc

any idea when a software update will be released for the samsung hd box? Im getting tired of the software and might return it for a SA.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eljeffreynyc* /forum/post/12131851
> 
> 
> any idea when a software update will be released for the samsung hd box? Im getting tired of the software and might return it for a SA.



what software do you have with the samsung box? The SA boxes come with the critically banned Navigator software so you are now in a no win situation.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/12129909
> 
> 
> 
> As for the rest of us....



I hate you TWC. I gave my tickets away to the Rangers/Flyers game tonight because I'm sick...and now I'm stuck with an SD broadcast. To make matters worse, tomorrow's game is on Vs. too!


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/12133194
> 
> 
> I hate you TWC. I gave my tickets away to the Rangers/Flyers game tonight because I'm sick...and now I'm stuck with an SD broadcast. To make matters worse, tomorrow's game is on Vs. too!



what type of fan are you? Through thick and thin. Rain or shine. They don't take off when they are sick and neither should you. You disappoint me I thought Broadwayblue was your loyalty to the team but it really is your location and how you feel!!!!!


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/12133194
> 
> 
> I hate you TWC. I gave my tickets away to the Rangers/Flyers game tonight because I'm sick...and now I'm stuck with an SD broadcast. To make matters worse, tomorrow's game is on Vs. too!










I'll be there tonight










But I am pissed that a local game vs NYI tomorrow is going to be in SD for the majority of Rangers fans....


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/12133931
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be there tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I am pissed that a local game vs NYI tomorrow is going to be in SD for the majority of Rangers fans....



At least in a week we get those FSNYHD so the Islander and Devil Home games will be inHD so you guys won't miss those away games anymore in HD.


----------



## LL3HD

Are there any TW customers out there researching alternative options?



I'm exploring any way that I can improve and/or reduce my costs for HD and the internet. I don't have FIOS available to my area currently so that is not an internet option. Is anyone using Wild Blue for the internet? Are there other decent Internet sources that any one could suggest?


----------



## LL3HD

Just to add to the above post….^^^


I priced out DirecTV and it’s about $100 per month. This includes 2 HD DVRs and their premium HD package with everything HD. It doesn’t include that NFL package. This is for 24 months. It does go up ten bucks after three months and there is a charge for $300 for the second HD DVR.


They offer the internet through this Wild Blue thing with various pricing packages. If I add a phone through Verizon I’ll probably be around the same pricing as the TW “triple play” but with DirecTV I’ll have a lot more HD and supposedly a better picture quality.


I just thought I’d float this out there to those that have satellite options to see what their thoughts are on this. Personally, I’m on the fence.


----------



## JBBO3314

Why is woodside getting all those HD channels and we aren't?


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBBO3314* /forum/post/12138359
> 
> 
> Why is woodside getting all those HD channels and we aren't?



From another forum I read a few months back, there was chatter that Verizon was wiring up Woodside with fiber, but it came to a halt.


No update on this or if this is even factual, but to just give my area all those HD channels does seem odd.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/12136060
> 
> 
> Just to add to the above post….^^^
> 
> 
> I priced out DirecTV and it’s about $100 per month. This includes 2 HD DVRs and their premium HD package with everything HD. It doesn’t include that NFL package. This is for 24 months. It does go up ten bucks after three months and there is a charge for $300 for the second HD DVR.
> 
> 
> They offer the internet through this Wild Blue thing with various pricing packages. If I add a phone through Verizon I’ll probably be around the same pricing as the TW “triple play” but with DirecTV I’ll have a lot more HD and supposedly a better picture quality.
> 
> 
> I just thought I’d float this out there to those that have satellite options to see what their thoughts are on this. Personally, I’m on the fence.



My HO Larry, I am assuming you have a cable modem, So no matter ewshat some fanboys might say about Sat, If you want the internet you are already using the best option available to you. If you aren't interested or care much about speed just savings then I recomend Verizon DSL. I have that at home and with the one bill package only pay $30 a month.

As for Sat, it does provide the better overall signal. This has been well documented. But think about the upfront cost that makes the "trying to save money" need, something that you wouldn't be able to start doing for years. Sure you will be in HD heaven, but don'tet them fool you theor triple play offer is shorter then TWC offers. Check all fine print.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twcinsider* /forum/post/12109316
> 
> 
> there must have been some technical reason the coax was not used. was verizon and twc consulted prior to the building running these cables?
> 
> 
> it would have been easier and cheaper for twc to have distribution in 1 centrally located point (in your case basement) if no technical issues exist (ie excessively long cable runs, wire up to standard, etc). if your building is more than 6 stories, likely the runs would be too long. theres a lot of cost, and liabilities to coredrilling into stairways, mounting metal lockboxes and moulding in hallways
> 
> 
> in greenfields (new construction), there are dedicated telecom rooms typically every 3 floors..sometimes every floor depending on density. from there at least 1 coax to a neutral point in apartment such as a panel or demarc point in closet. from there , there is coax to each room. several years back coax was looped from jack to jack in each room.



Far as I know, there were NOT any "technical" issues, but I think the discussions began with TWC at the incept of "our" re-wiring project. Their "side" was that they had every right to do there own wiring, citing security issues (previously, it was loose wire running up the stairwells). Building is 10 floors, but the coax used was specced to not cause any issues; at the time we were getting "solicited" by RCN.


I only brought it up because it seems the issue may still be alive when I read that buildings are "refusing" to let Verizon run their fiber. Then again, it sure SEEMS that Verizon is being blocked from getting said franchise agreement...


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MarkinNY* /forum/post/12114064
> 
> 
> I am getting the 10% discount in Queens with the Double Play Package only.



Makes it more than abundantly clear they are 100% sticking it to Manhattan residents (and I can realize that may make a lot of folks happy who don't live in Manhattan). Making it even more clear my "we pay more for less" is 100% accurate.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LawrenceB* /forum/post/12129832
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if TWC-NYC will be carrying Versus in HD anytime soon?
> 
> 
> Also does anyone have problems with the (new) SA 8300 HD-DVR (with the cable card)? Mine skips shows, forgets to record, won't FF past 3x and other odd issues.



Uh, never saw anything past 3x. In Passport, we have 3 FF speeds. 1x is great for between plays of a football game, 2x is excellent for blasting past commercials, and 3x is good for when you want to pick up a show after 15+ minutes.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/12142622
> 
> 
> ..I recomend Verizon DSL. I have that at home and with the one bill package only pay $30 a month..



What does your Verizon package include? Is that with land line service too or is just for internet?


Regarding the initial costs for DirecTV, remember, there are no monthly rental charges for the two HD DVRs. It's only about 13 bucks a month over two years and then it's mine.


I'm still on the fence but will continue to investigate the options and appreciate any feed back.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/12129909
> 
> 
> (we are getting FSNY-HD and Nat Geo. HD on 11/15 though)



Exactly what HD may we see on FSNY? Far as can tell, I'm missing out on some HD hockey because we don't get VS HD.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/12132059
> 
> 
> what software do you have with the samsung box? The SA boxes come with the critically banned Navigator software so you are now in a no win situation.



"Critically banned?" We should be so lucky!


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/12142928
> 
> 
> Exactly what HD may we see on FSNY? Far as can tell, I'm missing out on some HD hockey because we don't get VS HD.



FSNY will have a few Rangers games this season....


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/12143004
> 
> 
> FSNY will have a few Rangers games this season....



Funny, I've already heard about 4-5 games where the only HD I can get is with VS. And I think those were Rangers/Islanders and Rangers/Devils.


Contrast MSG with YES. Not sure of the exact details, but YES seems to have managed to bring us ALL Yankee games in HD, period. Then again, it looks like the MSG brass are more interested in their female employees than what we get ...


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/12142928
> 
> 
> Exactly what HD may we see on FSNY? Far as can tell, I'm missing out on some HD hockey because we don't get VS HD.



A whole lot of Devils & Islanders games in HD.


----------



## AndyHDTV

Hello Miss Giuliani,


I'm very happy to hear that in 1 week I will be receiving FSNY-HD & NGC-HD in Manhattan South. Thank you for that, but I know their is a lot more bandwidth than can be used for more HD channels in Manhattan South.


I've been disappointed that customers in S.I, have cheaper bills and 6 more HD than us. And now I find out that as of December 13th S.I. and (ACQ) Western Queens will have 9 more HD channels than the rest of the systems in NYC. Is their always going to be HD programming discrimination between systems within NYC?

Will the HD programming gap continue to widen?


thank you, Andy


Looking for these channels to be added in Manhattan to match S.I. and Western Queens:

Golf/Versus-HD

NHL Network-HD

Food Network-HD

HGTV-HD

History Channel-HD

The Movie Channel-HD

MHD

A&E-HD

Lifetime Movie Network-HD


----------



## broadwayblue

Who is Miss Giuliani?


----------



## walkman666

Hi, I hope this is the correct forum for this question. If not, apologies. I have posted here before, but it's been a while...I'd like to get the tech expertise thoughts on the collective wisdom on this board, por favor about a tech prob I am having with one of my HD-DVR's.


I have two HD DVRs for two HD CRTs. Both HD DVRs are the SA HD 8300. On one TV (Zenith 27"), however, I have intermittent (but highly annoying when it happens) "hiccuping" and "stuttering" on either live HD programming or recorded content (standard or HD recordings). This rarely occurs with the other CRT (Toshiba 34"). Both CRTs use a DVI out, so I use a DVI/HDMI cable from Ram electronics. I don't think this type of connection is the problem cos I use the same connection with my both CRTs, and the problem occurs with only one TV (and the cable boxes are identical). But to be sure, I have switched to a component connection with the Zenith and HD-DVR yet the hiccuping problem persists.


The ultimate test would be to swap boxes between my two TVs, but that is just too much work because one TV is in wall unit.


What is your gut feel for my problem? Do you think it is the Zenith TV or the HD-DVR box? My gut says it's the HD-DVR, and I will place a call into TWC-NYC to have them come check it out, but I also wanted to see what gurus think here, and to see if anyone else has had similar experiences and/or suggestions. Thanks. - steve


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/12143084
> 
> 
> Funny, I've already heard about 4-5 games where the only HD I can get is with VS. And I think those were Rangers/Islanders and Rangers/Devils.



Just a matter of 'luck' I guess...


Later in the season - on nights when the Rangers and Knicks both play (and the Devils and Islanders dont) - Rangers will be on FSNY a few time



> Quote:
> Contrast MSG with YES. Not sure of the exact details, but YES seems to have managed to bring us ALL Yankee games in HD, period. Then again, it looks like the MSG brass are more interested in their female employees than what we get ...



But not all the Nets road games in HD.... Nets are seemingly getting less road HD than the Rangers and Knicks...


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/12143271
> 
> 
> Who is Miss Giuliani?



The one on the left


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/12142912
> 
> 
> What does your Verizon package include? Is that with land line service too or is just for internet?
> 
> 
> Regarding the initial costs for DirecTV, remember, there are no monthly rental charges for the two HD DVRs. It's only about 13 bucks a month over two years and then it's mine.
> 
> 
> I'm still on the fence but will continue to investigate the options and appreciate any feed back.



I am actually doing theier version of a triple play (DSL, Wireless, and Landline) They actually can help me get direct TV for less if I choose to but Direct is a non-issue in my house.


But Unless you get a good deal don't you have to pay upfront for the 2 boxes? hat is $600 dollars that can be well spent on a new computer of something like that. The boxes are yours, but if I remeber correctly they charge extra for a service contract so you still have that monthly bill even though they are paid off. I just saw to many fine print charges that scares me. Plus I dpon't remember which SAT carrier doesn't have locals, but I there is one that still doesn't carry them. If Direct is the one without them for me that would be the deal breaker because the majority of my TV viewing is on the big 4. If I was you I would also check you area. I know my area is overlouded with Sat. That has to be bad for service.I hope it isn't but it just seems like it would be. I will talk to my 2 friends that have it and get some more info for you.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/12142966
> 
> 
> "Critically banned?" We should be so lucky!



oops I meant Bashed. "It was critically bashed on this thread and other sites."


But we could only hope that TWC stops giving them out considering what a bad response they are getting


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/12143323
> 
> 
> The one on the left




That was then, this is now:


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/12144513
> 
> 
> I am actually doing theier version of a triple play (DSL, Wireless, and Landline) They actually can help me get direct TV for less if I choose to but Direct is a non-issue in my house.
> 
> 
> But Unless you get a good deal don't you have to pay upfront for the 2 boxes? hat is $600 dollars.



Unfortunately I'm tied to AT&T for cellular. I had Verizon for landline up until this summer when I did the TW triple play. That's smart-- to get the most you can from a provider, as you are doing with your Verizon triple play. I'm sure you save money by doing that.


Regarding the additional costs for DirecTV, they give one box free and the additional HD DVR box is $300.


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walkman666* /forum/post/12143278
> 
> 
> Hi, I hope this is the correct forum for this question. If not, apologies. I have posted here before, but it's been a while...I'd like to get the tech expertise thoughts on the collective wisdom on this board, por favor about a tech prob I am having with one of my HD-DVR's.
> 
> 
> I have two HD DVRs for two HD CRTs. Both HD DVRs are the SA HD 8300. On one TV (Zenith 27"), however, I have intermittent (but highly annoying when it happens) "hiccuping" and "stuttering" on either live HD programming or recorded content (standard or HD recordings). This rarely occurs with the other CRT (Toshiba 34"). Both CRTs use a DVI out, so I use a DVI/HDMI cable from Ram electronics. I don't think this type of connection is the problem cos I use the same connection with my both CRTs, and the problem occurs with only one TV (and the cable boxes are identical). But to be sure, I have switched to a component connection with the Zenith and HD-DVR yet the hiccuping problem persists.
> 
> 
> The ultimate test would be to swap boxes between my two TVs, but that is just too much work because one TV is in wall unit.
> 
> 
> What is your gut feel for my problem? Do you think it is the Zenith TV or the HD-DVR box? My gut says it's the HD-DVR, and I will place a call into TWC-NYC to have them come check it out, but I also wanted to see what gurus think here, and to see if anyone else has had similar experiences and/or suggestions. Thanks. - steve



Is the DVR that is hiccuping in a wall unit also? I can tell you from experience that if they start to get too hot they will definitely exhibit the symptoms you described. Try moving the DVR to a well-ventilated area for a few days and see if your problem goes away - mine did.


----------



## HDTV Dude

What gives with TBS HD? Has anyone actually ever seen a HD program on TBS HD other than a MLB playoff game? It appears that all their movies and sitcoms known to have been filmed in HD are all being shown in stretch o' vision. Does anyone know if TBS HD is ever going to start presenting a primetime HD lineup like some of the other part time HD channels CW 11 and My9. It's really very fustrating to know such valuable bandwidth is being wasted on a HD channel that offers almost no HD programming.


----------



## walkman666




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/12144825
> 
> 
> Is the DVR that is hiccuping in a wall unit also? I can tell you from experience that if they start to get too hot they will definitely exhibit the symptoms you described. Try moving the DVR to a well-ventilated area for a few days and see if your problem goes away - mine did.



Thanks pdroth. The hiccuping unit is indeed in wall unit and on its own shelf, but not as well-ventilated as the one in the living room (shelf has more height and air). Perhaps that is the problem? I'll see if I have any flexibility in placement. Thanks again.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/12143271
> 
> 
> Who is Miss Giuliani?



a contact at TWC

LOL

not the wife of the former mayor.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV Dude* /forum/post/12144885
> 
> 
> What gives with TBS HD? Has anyone actually ever seen a HD program on TBS HD other than a MLB playoff game? It appears that all their movies and sitcoms known to have been filmed in HD are all being shown in stretch o' vision. Does anyone know if TBS HD is ever going to start presenting a primetime HD lineup like some of the other part time HD channels CW 11 and My9. It's really very fustrating to know such valuable bandwidth is being wasted on a HD channel that offers almost no HD programming.



100% agreed here. If only they could use that slot for ANY OTHER HD channel (and for that matter, TNT-HD could do the same), it IS a huge waste of bandwidth on our "bandwidth challenged" system. If I had my choice, I'd fill that slot with the currently "Staten Island Only" MHD.


----------



## eljeffreynyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/12132059
> 
> 
> what software do you have with the samsung box? The SA boxes come with the critically banned Navigator software so you are now in a no win situation.



right now my box has the mystro v1.7.6 software.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walkman666* /forum/post/12144930
> 
> 
> Thanks pdroth. The hiccuping unit is indeed in wall unit and on its own shelf, but not as well-ventilated as the one in the living room (shelf has more height and air). Perhaps that is the problem? I'll see if I have any flexibility in placement. Thanks again.



I fashioned a 60mm computer type fan and keep it propped on top of my DVR. AFAIC, there is inadequate cooling built into these SA 8300HD DVR's.


A_C


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/12145779
> 
> 
> 100% agreed here. If only they could use that slot for ANY OTHER HD channel (and for that matter, TNT-HD could do the same), it IS a huge waste of bandwidth on our "bandwidth challenged" system. If I had my choice, I'd fill that slot with the currently "Staten Island Only" MHD.



At least TNT in HD shows some movies and shows in actual HD. TBS doesn't, AFAIK.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/12148458
> 
> 
> At least TNT in HD shows some movies and shows in actual HD. TBS doesn't, AFAIK.



This is true, but it gets on my nerves that TNT flags everything as HDTV in the program guide, even when it's clearly stretched SD.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/12148458
> 
> 
> At least TNT in HD shows some movies and shows in actual HD. TBS doesn't, AFAIK.



As an example, SPIDERMAN was on TBS HD the other nite...but clearly and obviously, what was shown was an annoying *NON* HD stretch job.


----------



## UnnDunn

I was in the SI Mall yesterday, and they have a FiOS booth. I stopped by and inquired about when FiOS TV would be made available. Their rep responded by handing me a card that pointed to this site . Looks like Verizon is bringing its fight for a cable franchise to the public.


Apparently the site was established in 2005, but this is the first I've heard of it.


----------



## TonyNYC

That site has been floated around a while, but it is poorly updated for the five boroughs.


Most of the updates I have seen on there concern outer NYS communities.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/12145779
> 
> 
> 100% agreed here. If only they could use that slot for ANY OTHER HD channel (and for that matter, TNT-HD could do the same), it IS a huge waste of bandwidth on our "bandwidth challenged" system. If I had my choice, I'd fill that slot with the currently "Staten Island Only" MHD.



Make that the Staten Island/Woodside, Queens MHD.


NG TV WAS one of my "wants" that supposedly will be filled next week. I think A&E might be next up on my want list... I really don't have an issue that 100% of their prime time is NOT HD, but I hear AEHD uses DISTORT-O-VISION, and that makes me puke.


TBS HD needs to be pulled, at least until they drop their DISTORT-O-VISION AND stop tagging distorted SD as "HDTV."


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/12143148
> 
> 
> I've been disappointed that customers in S.I, have cheaper bills and 6 more HD than us. And now I find out that as of December 13th S.I. and (ACQ) Western Queens will have 9 more HD channels than the rest of the systems in NYC. Is their always going to be HD programming discrimination between systems within NYC?
> 
> Will the HD programming gap continue to widen?
> 
> 
> thank you, Andy
> 
> 
> Looking for these channels to be added in Manhattan to match S.I. and Western Queens:
> 
> Golf/Versus-HD
> 
> NHL Network-HD
> 
> Food Network-HD
> 
> HGTV-HD
> 
> History Channel-HD
> 
> The Movie Channel-HD
> 
> MHD
> 
> A&E-HD
> 
> Lifetime Movie Network-HD



Of course, I would have added "So why are you discriminating against us because of where we live?"


Could this person be in their PR office? Naturally, we're VERY curious about any response... and thanks for your writing to a contact!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/12147967
> 
> 
> I fashioned a 60mm computer type fan and keep it propped on top of my DVR. AFAIC, there is inadequate cooling built into these SA 8300HD DVR's.
> 
> 
> A_C



Far as I can tell, there is no fan. IMO, if properly used in a well-ventilated location, none is needed (hard drives are meant and DESIGNED to run warm to the touch).


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/12152352
> 
> 
> That site has been floated around a while, but it is poorly updated for the five boroughs.
> 
> 
> Most of the updates I have seen on there concern outer NYS communities.



Indeed it seems to ignore all of the general area I live in.


----------



## MarkinNY




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eljeffreynyc* /forum/post/12147916
> 
> 
> right now my box has the mystro v1.7.6 software.



I have the Samsung box. If you swap for the SA box you might have serious problems with HDMI cables. What specific problems are you having w/the Samsung?


----------



## walkman666

Well, I did move my 8300-HD DVR to a different location which has more breathing space. I watched it last night, both on high-def and using my DVR and so far, no hiccups. Perhaps the added ventilation was what was needed (thanks pdroth!). I also use a thin PC-type cooling fan, so know that tactic, but I use it for my high-end integrated amplifier that is tucked away into another wall unit. If need be, I'll get a similar fan and plop it nearby the DVR. I'd rather not, cos the fan is somewhat noisy. We'll see how this turns out. I also swapped back to my HDMI-DVI cable. Fingers crossed. thanks.


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walkman666* /forum/post/12152872
> 
> 
> Well, I did move my 8300-HD DVR to a different location which has more breathing space. I watched it last night, both on high-def and using my DVR and so far, no hiccups. Perhaps the added ventilation was what was needed (thanks pdroth!). I also use a thin PC-type cooling fan, so know that tactic, but I use it for my high-end integrated amplifier that is tucked away into another wall unit. If need be, I'll get a similar fan and plop it nearby the DVR. I'd rather not, cos the fan is somewhat noisy. We'll see how this turns out. I also swapped back to my HDMI-DVI cable. Fingers crossed. thanks.



Glad to hear it's working so far for you. You may get an occasional hiccup that might be unrelated to heat build-up but you should notice a big improvement.


----------



## AndyHDTV

cablevision just added CNN-HD

http://www.tvpredictions.com/cablevisonc110707.htm


----------



## LL3HD

I love this post...









http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...3#post12153683


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/12154033
> 
> 
> I love this post...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...3#post12153683



Indeed! Nice to see TWC losing customers that have options for their subscription TV viewing. Hopefully this will push TWC to actually try and improve service somehow for the remaining customer base.


If DirecTV would create ground repeaters like the Satellite radio industry, it would become a huge threat to cable TV outlets. There would be no need to have the dish aiming in the southern direction. Just aim it to your local ground repeater direction.


----------



## walkman666

Thx again, pdroth. I'll check back in again with an update after a fairer test. Even my wife was bitching about the hiccups, and she steadfastly refuses to ever comment on any audio/video quality issue other than "anything good on TV?"


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/12153565
> 
> cablevision just added CNN-HD


!!! ??? W H A T ??? !!!


----------



## Agent_C

Is there any reason why cable companies can't run fiber to the premises, so as to compete with Verizon?


They all claim to have fiber networks?










A_C


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/12154849
> 
> 
> Is there any reason why cable companies can't run fiber to the premises, so as to compete with Verizon?
> 
> 
> They all claim to have fiber networks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A_C



it's too expensive.

it's cheaper to do SDV and elimintate analog channels.


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/12154849
> 
> 
> Is there any reason why cable companies can't run fiber to the premises, so as to compete with Verizon?
> 
> 
> They all claim to have fiber networks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A_C



Cost and infrastructure.


Last-mile fiber networks use a star topology - every customer has a single, direct link to the local fiber distribution center (much like with phone and DSL lines). The phone companies are uniquely positioned to roll out fiber this way because they already have the giant distribution centers in every town, and their existing networks are designed around them, so they know how to make that work.


Cable networks use a tree topology - a relative handful of lines go out from the cable headend, and each line gets split and split and split over and over until enough lines are created to serve customers. For a cable network to deploy FTTH, it would basically have to build a whole new last-mile network from scratch, without the benefit of having the massive distribution centers in every neighborhood that the phone companies do. They'd be like AT&T in the early 20th century.


Much better for them to let technology maximize the network they already have. Much like fiber, cable bandwidth depends on the equipment on either end, rather than on the cable itself, so it isn't inconceivable for them to eventually be in a position to deliver high-quality IPTV over cable networks. Indeed, SDV is something of a poor-man's IPTV. If that happens, they'll be able to match anyone, channel-for-channel, without spending billions building out a new network to do it.


In the meantime, dropping analog channels, SDV and newer codecs will help the cable people keep pace with the fiber folks.


----------



## Uptown193




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walkman666* /forum/post/12152872
> 
> 
> Well, I did move my 8300-HD DVR to a different location which has more breathing space. I watched it last night, both on high-def and using my DVR and so far, no hiccups. Perhaps the added ventilation was what was needed (thanks pdroth!). I also use a thin PC-type cooling fan, so know that tactic, but I use it for my high-end integrated amplifier that is tucked away into another wall unit. If need be, I'll get a similar fan and plop it nearby the DVR. I'd rather not, cos the fan is somewhat noisy. We'll see how this turns out. I also swapped back to my HDMI-DVI cable. Fingers crossed. thanks.



hey try this fan it works wonders for my Onkyo AVR @ buyextras.com


----------



## twcinsider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/12154849
> 
> 
> Is there any reason why cable companies can't run fiber to the premises, so as to compete with Verizon?
> 
> 
> They all claim to have fiber networks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A_C



cable's existing HFC networks (hybrid fiber coax) took 10 years to build and cost billions. wall street would frown on cable companies going out to rebuild networks that were just finish being built some 5-7 years ago. copper/coax will never have capability of fiber but it's still pretty amazing and suitable for most people.


----------



## twcinsider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/12152536
> 
> 
> Of course, I would have added "So why are you discriminating against us because of where we live?"
> 
> 
> Could this person be in their PR office? Naturally, we're VERY curious about any response... and thanks for your writing to a contact!



people please stop with "discrimination" posts. if HDTV is that important to you, move to woodside!


----------



## twcinsider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/12148458
> 
> 
> At least TNT in HD shows some movies and shows in actual HD. TBS doesn't, AFAIK.



a lot of networks are launching HD channels just to try to secure shelf space on cable systems. initially they will have strech o vision (like tbs, a&e, etc) but in time you will see more hd. lots of programming on tbs , tnt, a&e, nat geo were shot in SD. newer shows like law & order and movies , live sports on tnt will be HD. just give it time and be thankful for the hd channels u do have ;-)


----------



## UnnDunn

Well, it seems A&E HD has a purpose after all... it shows _The Sopranos_ in actual, honest-to-goodness HD.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twcinsider* /forum/post/12158933
> 
> 
> a lot of networks are launching HD channels just to try to secure shelf space on cable systems. initially they will have strech o vision (like tbs, a&e, etc) but in time you will see more hd. lots of programming on tbs , tnt, a&e, nat geo were shot in SD. newer shows like law & order and movies , live sports on tnt will be HD. just give it time and be thankful for the hd channels u do have ;-)




Of course "most of us" understand that most of the rerun programming that TBS has right now was never available in HD in the first place..


There are still 2 big problems though...


1) Don't label EVERYTHING as HD in your programing descriptions.... (i think both TNT and TBS have this problem)


2) There will be a movie on TNT one week that is HD - and the same movie will be stretched on TBS-HD a week later....

It's not JUST about the lack of actual HD content... Programming that TNT-HD shows in HD is being shown in Stretched-SD on TBS-HD.....



Right now the channel is a complete waste of bandwidth (when we are very tight on space) - TBS will not have any sporting events until April.... There are a number of 'part-time' HD channels that TWC has the right to provide us that many of us would prefer at the moment...

Some want Versus-HD... some want CNN-HD.... TMC-HD... there are plenty to chose from (that SI/Woodside either have already or are getting soon)


----------



## coneyparleg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twcinsider* /forum/post/12158922
> 
> 
> people please stop with "discrimination" posts. if HDTV is that important to you, move to woodside!



Are you serious? is that the official TWC response


----------



## coneyparleg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twcinsider* /forum/post/12158933
> 
> 
> a lot of networks are launching HD channels just to try to secure shelf space on cable systems. initially they will have strech o vision (like tbs, a&e, etc) but in time you will see more hd. lots of programming on tbs , tnt, a&e, nat geo were shot in SD. newer shows like law & order and movies , live sports on tnt will be HD. just give it time and be thankful for the hd channels u do have ;-)



Man it would nice to have said "lot of HD Channels"


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/12154033
> 
> 
> I love this post...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...3#post12153683



Damn, I SO MUCH want to be a part of the 83,000. BUT, that also means my ONLY being able to watch DVDs in widescreen. No OTA or satellite available. Those TWC bastards KNOW this so they feel 100% free to not even bother competing... because for my neighborhood, there is NO alternative.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/12160018
> 
> 
> Don't label EVERYTHING as HD in your programing descriptions...
> 
> ...Programming that TNT-HD shows in HD is being shown in Stretched-SD on TBS-HD.....
> 
> ....There are a number of 'part-time' HD channels that TWC has the right to provide us that many of us would prefer at the moment...



I agree with you.


My guess-- for our system having TBS HD-- is because it was probably part of a piggy back deal with TNT. As soon as TBSHD became available it had a place at our table.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twcinsider* /forum/post/12158922
> 
> 
> people please stop with "discrimination" posts. if HDTV is that important to you, move to woodside!



Truth hurts, doesn't it?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/12159034
> 
> 
> Well, it seems A&E HD has a purpose after all... it shows _The Sopranos_ in actual, honest-to-goodness HD.



Ah, I see a new term being born. Emasculated HD!


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/12160766
> 
> 
> Ah, I see a new term being born. Emasculated HD!



If it were up to TW we'd have only _20 channels and a mule._


----------



## LL3HD

Perhaps I was mixing up emasculate with emancipate ... but that's ok... I stand by my post...


----------



## HDTV Dude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twcinsider* /forum/post/12158933
> 
> 
> a lot of networks are launching HD channels just to try to secure shelf space on cable systems. initially they will have strech o vision (like tbs, a&e, etc) but in time you will see more hd. lots of programming on tbs , tnt, a&e, nat geo were shot in SD. newer shows like law & order and movies , live sports on tnt will be HD. just give it time and be thankful for the hd channels u do have ;-)



Patience, patience, patience... Why should we wait when TWC could've easily replaced TBS HD with NGC HD or FSNY HD right after the MLB playoff series and returned it at a future date when they started to actually show some HD programs. I am pretty certain that no one has any use for an HD channel that doesn't show HD programs.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twcinsider* /forum/post/12158922
> 
> 
> people please stop with "discrimination" posts. if HDTV is that important to you, move to woodside!



Can't Stop Won't Stop! It is what it is! It is Discrimination!

Your Facts have been much appreciated over the years and I hope they keep coming. But telling customers to move just doesn't make any sense. It was said early this year that we should move to S.I. to get more HD and now we should move to Woodside? Like I said in the past, It's a good thing this is not a official quote from TWC. You must live in a Cablevision area with HD service or in a TWC area with no HD service.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twcinsider* /forum/post/12158922
> 
> 
> ..if HDTV is that important to you, move to woodside!


*Time Warner's new slogan...

*You want more HD

THEN MOVE!!!


----------



## 3Fates

Any QAM fans out there?


I just got another television for the bedroom (Sharp LCD Aquos) and very happy about not having to use a cable box or cablecard and still being able to enjoy HD channels. I hate extra crap (DVD player, cable box, etc.). I just want one TV and nothing else.


So far for HD channels, I turn to channel 1 and use to remote control to change within channel 1. I get CBS, NBC, FOX, ABC, PBS and WB11 (I think thats what they call channel 11) all in HD. I found TNT-HD and UPN on channel 93. Okay, that's a great start. I also notice a bunch of stations on channel 0 also.


Now, where can I find the other QAM stations? Is there a chart somewhere? Will TWC give me this information? I am hoping for ESPN and other sports. I live in Bergen County New Jersey but I think it must be similar to NYC TWC.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## twcinsider

i agree that this can be misleading. unfortunately this is an issue with many programmers that should be addressed to them. there are many cable networks that have a new episode of a programming airing on say friday 8pm and episode listed as "new". then repeats of that same "new" episode are listed as new during the repeats that air thru that weekend





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/12160018
> 
> 
> Of course "most of us" understand that most of the rerun programming that TBS has right now was never available in HD in the first place..
> 
> 
> There are still 2 big problems though...
> 
> 
> 1) Don't label EVERYTHING as HD in your programing descriptions.... (i think both TNT and TBS have this problem)
> 
> 
> 2) There will be a movie on TNT one week that is HD - and the same movie will be stretched on TBS-HD a week later....
> 
> It's not JUST about the lack of actual HD content... Programming that TNT-HD shows in HD is being shown in Stretched-SD on TBS-HD.....
> 
> 
> 
> Right now the channel is a complete waste of bandwidth (when we are very tight on space) - TBS will not have any sporting events until April.... There are a number of 'part-time' HD channels that TWC has the right to provide us that many of us would prefer at the moment...
> 
> Some want Versus-HD... some want CNN-HD.... TMC-HD... there are plenty to chose from (that SI/Woodside either have already or are getting soon)


----------



## twcinsider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/12161093
> 
> 
> Can't Stop Won't Stop! It is what it is! It is Discrimination!
> 
> Your Facts have been much appreciated over the years and I hope they keep coming. But telling customers to move just doesn't make any sense. It was said early this year that we should move to S.I. to get more HD and now we should move to Woodside? Like I said in the past, It's a good thing this is not a official quote from TWC. You must live in a Cablevision area with HD service or in a TWC area with no HD service.




of course its not an official statement and i live in an area that will not get those new channels. we're all kind of techno geeks here but a statement like that from me is telling you guys that there is more to life than sitting behind your computer and complaining about lack of hd channels. it's not about a company trying to screw you over. but keep in mind twc ny/nj is made up of several systems with different service areas, franchise requirements, technical capabilities, available bandwith, etc therefore services offered cannot be uniform across all areas though most are. twc is a triple play service provider and resources (bandwith) have to be allocated to all...not just hdtv. HD customers make up 15-20% of customers. you want higher internet speeds? docsis 3.0 down the road? that takes bandwith. if woodside headend has 30 more channel slots than manhattan south, they can offer more channels. bandwith is scarce so they have to be alllocated carefully. competitive areas of course will get more channels, better pricing,etc


.


----------



## twcinsider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV Dude* /forum/post/12160987
> 
> 
> Patience, patience, patience... Why should we wait when TWC could've easily replaced TBS HD with NGC HD or FSNY HD right after the MLB playoff series and returned it at a future date when they started to actually show some HD programs. I am pretty certain that no one has any use for an HD channel that doesn't show HD programs.



programming carriage deals are like a marriage, once you commit you must continue to carry them thru the terms of contract. there's no divorcing or cherry picking of their programming then dropping them for something else.


it would be like having relations with hot girl at her prime then dumping her for someone new and better later on.


----------



## twcinsider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/12160793
> 
> 
> If it were up to TW we'd have only _20 channels and a mule._



regardless of whether you like twc or not, the offerings have been competitive with whatever else is available.


20 years ago- 36 channels vs the 7 you can pickup off air

today-hundreds of channels, triple play vs satellite's video only offering


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twcinsider* /forum/post/12162753
> 
> 
> i agree that this can be misleading. unfortunately this is an issue with many programmers that should be addressed to them. there are many cable networks that have a new episode of a programming airing on say friday 8pm and episode listed as "new". then repeats of that same "new" episode are listed as new during the repeats that air thru that weekend



Honestly - I've never run into this as a problem.....

(although I don't watch much cable programming that gets repeated often like you've indicated)


I am always afraid that 'new' wont be correctly listed... but I've only had an issue with one show (Robot Chicken a few times won't be listed as new when it is)


----------



## coneyparleg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twcinsider* /forum/post/12162905
> 
> 
> regardless of whether you like twc or not, the offerings have been competitive with whatever else is available.
> 
> 
> 20 years ago- 36 channels vs the 7 you can pickup off air
> 
> today-hundreds of channels, triple play vs satellite's video only offering



hmmm being that in manhattan there is little else available


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twcinsider* /forum/post/12162905
> 
> 
> regardless of whether you like twc or not, the offerings have been competitive with whatever else is available.



Exactly, there is NO "whatever else" in Manhattan, so TWC has a blank license to rip us off for all they can. AND they sure as hell do exactly that (PAY MORE, GET LESS, NO CONSEQUENCES).


----------



## UnnDunn

Manhattan - population 1.5 million

SI - population 460,000


It seems obvious to me that serving all those customers in Manhattan would require more trucks, more personnel, a more robust infrastructure, bigger bandwidth, etc. which would justify charging more for Manhattan customers.


I hate to say it, but if you really want to pay less for cable, maybe you should move out of Manhattan. You'd move to the outer boroughs to pay less rent for a better apartment, so why not for cable service?


Manhattan is expensive. It's just the way it is.


I would also argue the assertion that TWC has no competition in Manhattan... I think TWC has plenty of competition from satellite... just not for _your_ business; they are competing for _your landlord_'s business. After all, your landlord can mount a dish on the roof of your building, and I'd wager that relatively few buildings in Manhattan have no LOS to the satellites whatsoever from their rooftops.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/12173448
> 
> 
> Manhattan - population 1.5 million
> 
> SI - population 460,000
> 
> *It seems obvious to me that serving all those customers in Manhattan would require more trucks, more personnel, a more robust infrastructure, bigger bandwidth, etc. which would justify charging more for Manhattan customers.*
> 
> 
> I hate to say it, but if you really want to pay less for cable, maybe you should move out of Manhattan. You'd move to the outer boroughs to pay less rent for a better apartment, so why not for cable service?
> 
> *Manhattan is expensive. It's just the way it is.*
> 
> 
> I would also argue the assertion that TWC has no competition in Manhattan... I think TWC has plenty of competition from satellite... just not for _your_ business; they are competing for _your landlord_'s business. After all, your landlord can mount a dish on the roof of your building, and I'd wager that relatively few buildings in Manhattan have no LOS to the satellites whatsoever from their rooftops.



I would think the exact opposite should be the case. Economies of scale should result in lower costs per customer in areas with higher population densities, no? True, they need more trucks/employees in pure numbers, but fewer per capita.


And it's expensive (TWC) because they have no competition. They know that if given the choice between overpriced cable or no cable at all, most people will choose the former.


----------



## CynKennard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/12173448
> 
> 
> Manhattan - population 1.5 million
> 
> SI - population 460,000
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> I would also argue the assertion that TWC has no competition in Manhattan... I think TWC has plenty of competition from satellite... just not for _your_ business; they are competing for _your landlord_'s business. After all, your landlord can mount a dish on the roof of your building, and I'd wager that relatively few buildings in Manhattan have no LOS to the satellites whatsoever from their rooftops.



I don't think satellite would work. There isn't a single signal containing all channels that can be distributed. The LNB must select a single channel to receive and send that down the coax. There would have to be a separate LNB for each customer in the building. Not practical or even possible.


Cynthia


----------



## CynKennard

*Price Increase*


I received my latest cable bill today (on Staten Island) in which TWC indicates a price increase in December. I thought they wouldn't increase our prices for quite a while because of pending FiOS TV. Do you suppose that they know something about the franchise, such as it will be a long time before we get one?


Cynthia


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CynKennard* /forum/post/12175958
> 
> 
> I don't think satellite would work. There isn't a single signal containing all channels that can be distributed. The LNB must select a single channel to receive and send that down the coax. There would have to be a separate LNB for each customer in the building. Not practical or even possible.
> 
> 
> Cynthia



They have systems for Multiple Dwelling Units that distribute a signals from a single dish to multiple receivers.


And you don't need an LNB for every single receiver; even single family homes can have up to 6-10 receivers using just one or two LNBs. You just need the right switches. It's the receiver that selects the appropriate channel, not the LNB.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/12174333
> 
> 
> And it's expensive (TWC) because they have no competition. They know that if given the choice between overpriced cable or no cable at all, most people will choose the former.



Actually, the choice is cable or sell the HDTV because the ONLY thing you could do is watch DVDs. Or keep the TV and still only watch videos.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CynKennard* /forum/post/12175988
> 
> *Price Increase*
> 
> 
> I received my latest cable bill today (on Staten Island) in which TWC indicates a price increase in December. I thought they wouldn't increase our prices for quite a while because of pending FiOS TV. Do you suppose that they know something about the franchise, such as it will be a long time before we get one?
> 
> 
> Cynthia



This is going to be interesting... didn't see anything like that on my last cable bill, but that really doesn't mean anything. Keep in mind you get a 10% discount that is not available to Manhattan.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/12177638
> 
> 
> Actually, the choice is cable or sell the HDTV because the ONLY thing you could do is watch DVDs. Or keep the TV and still only watch videos.



Is there no more "over the air HDTV"? I thought you could get the local HD channels with rabbit ears? And you could still play your HD DVD or BD movies on your set. But yeah, without TWC you're pretty much screwed...and we all know that they know that.


----------



## broadwayblue

And we're due to get FSNY HD this coming Thursday, the 15th right? That makes total sense, considering the next Rangers/Devils game is on FSNY the night before. It's almost as if TWC has to give us one last dig.


----------



## Uptown193

Everyone should just cancel their TWC subscription then lets see how fast they change their HD programming and ridiculous prices. Im canceling HBO after this weekend last episode of Curb your Enthusium. I mean come on be honest look at the daily movies they give Bandidas, Somethign the Lord made, The return, Tell me you love me, Borat, John Carpenters vampires, The Ringer, the deal, The Marine. The only good movie is The Departed and i own that on HD DVD. Thats so sad, giving all the great movies that they can actually show but they chose not to. No more Sopranos or Curb or that other show with the Kids i forgot the name. I watch HBO once a week. Goodbye HBO, extra $8 buck in my pocket.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/12178513
> 
> 
> And we're due to get FSNY HD this coming Thursday, the 15th right? That makes total sense, considering the next Rangers/Devils game is on FSNY the night before. It's almost as if TWC has to give us one last dig.



It's also on MSGHD.... don't worry.


----------



## LisaM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/12177653
> 
> 
> This is going to be interesting... didn't see anything like that on my last cable bill, but that really doesn't mean anything. Keep in mind you get a 10% discount that is not available to Manhattan.



They are definitely increasing the rates as of December 1. My building's bulk cable rate is going up as of that date since regular residential rates are increasing.


----------



## TMSKILZ

OK, we need to petition the TWC NYC to get NFL Network HD before the NFL starts airing the Thurs night games, especially what's looking to be a huge showdown in the NFC in 3 wks between the GB vs DAL!


It's terrible that this deal between the NFL & TWC NYC hasn't been worked out by now!!!!!!!!


Who's w/ me?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TMSKILZ* /forum/post/12193899
> 
> 
> OK, we need to petition the TWC NYC to get NFL Network HD before the NFL starts airing the Thurs night games, especially what's looking to be a huge showdown in the NFC in 3 wks between the GB vs DAL!
> 
> 
> It's terrible that this deal between the NFL & TWC NYC hasn't been worked out by now!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Who's w/ me?



NFL Network want to be on basic and charge a crazy $ per subscriber...


TWC wants them on the sports tier....



Its not gonna go anywhere until the NFL gives in. (because TWC happens to be right on this one)


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/12193941
> 
> 
> Its not gonna go anywhere until the NFL gives in. (because TWC happens to be right on this one)



I agree. The NFL (and their NFL Network) can take their couple games a year and stick them up their arse.


----------



## coreynyc

The other major sticking point with the cable companies is that the NFL won't give them Sunday Ticket, so why should they help out the NFL Network?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/12194090
> 
> 
> I agree. The NFL (and their NFL Network) can take their couple games a year and stick them up their arse.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/12194797
> 
> 
> The other major sticking point with the cable companies is that the NFL won't give them Sunday Ticket, so why should they help out the NFL Network?



That too....


But if NFL agreed to the sports tier - then Sunday Ticket wouldn't be an issue for now...


(note that this isn't true for Cablevision - they are not willing to do anything without Sunday Ticket)


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TMSKILZ* /forum/post/12193899
> 
> 
> OK, we need to petition the TWC NYC to get NFL Network HD before the NFL starts airing the Thurs night games, especially what's looking to be a huge showdown in the NFC in 3 wks between the GB vs DAL!
> 
> 
> It's terrible that this deal between the NFL & TWC NYC hasn't been worked out by now!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Who's w/ me?



TWC is right in this situation.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/12177653
> 
> 
> This is going to be interesting... didn't see anything like that on my last cable bill, but that really doesn't mean anything. Keep in mind you get a 10% discount that is not available to Manhattan.



Isn't the discount only if they commit to a 1 year contract or something?


----------



## UnnDunn

So I went over to my friend's house to watch the Cotto vs. Mosley fight Saturday night. He has FiOS triple play (in New Jersey).


Having seen his FiOS TV, quite frankly I'd much rather stick with TWC for now. Motorola boxes are horrible, and FiOS Moto boxes are no exception. They only had the fight in SD, and the SD picture blown up on his 50" screen looked just as horrid as it does on cable.


If FiOS comes to NYC in its current state, the only reason to get it will be to save money on the Triple Play, IMHO. For Internet and Phone, FiOS kicks the stuffing out of TWC, but for TV, I think TWC has the better product.


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/12197263
> 
> 
> Isn't the discount only if they commit to a 1 year contract or something?



10% discount requires a 2-year contract commitment. But it also locks in that price for the duration of the contract (so for contract customers, the upcoming price increase will not apply.)


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/12200874
> 
> 
> So I went over to my friend's house to watch the Cotto vs. Mosley fight Saturday night. He has FiOS triple play (in New Jersey).
> 
> 
> Having seen his FiOS TV, quite frankly I'd much rather stick with TWC for now. Motorola boxes are horrible, and FiOS Moto boxes are no exception. They only had the fight in SD, and the SD picture blown up on his 50" screen looked just as horrid as it does on cable.
> 
> 
> If FiOS comes to NYC in its current state, the only reason to get it will be to save money on the Triple Play, IMHO. For Internet and Phone, FiOS kicks the stuffing out of TWC, but for TV, I think TWC has the better product.




but how does the HD on fios look?


----------



## ANGEL 35

Did any one have there 8300HDC reboot 6 times last night?? I got the Mystro screen with 13 on itand that was it. It went back to boot. It came on this A.M.This happed in N.Y.C. 1:30 A.M.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/12200874
> 
> 
> So I went over to my friend's house to watch the Cotto vs. Mosley fight Saturday night. He has FiOS triple play (in New Jersey).
> 
> 
> Having seen his FiOS TV, quite frankly I'd much rather stick with TWC for now. *Motorola boxes are horrible, and FiOS Moto boxes are no exception.* They only had the fight in SD, and the SD picture blown up on his 50" screen looked just as horrid as it does on cable.
> 
> 
> If FiOS comes to NYC in its current state, the only reason to get it will be to save money on the Triple Play, IMHO. For Internet and Phone, FiOS kicks the stuffing out of TWC, but for TV, I think TWC has the better product.



Didn't someone just post a link to an article saying TWC was going with Motorola for their new boxes?


----------



## TravKoolBreeze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/12202700
> 
> 
> Did any one have there 8300HDC reboot 6 times last night?? I got the Mystro screen with 13 on itand that was it. It went back to boot. It came on this A.M.This happed in N.Y.C. 1:30 A.M.



Ya, for a while, I thought that the box was trashed. Then around 2:45 it finally booted.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TravKoolBreeze* /forum/post/12203076
> 
> 
> Ya, for a while, I thought that the box was trashed. Then around 2:45 it finally booted.



Well, maybe TWC updated the firmware on your boxes?


I don't have an HDC (thank goodness), so had no issues last night with Passport on my 8300HD.


Scott


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/12202582
> 
> 
> but how does the HD on fios look?



Pretty much exactly the same as it does on cable. Caught a few minutes of Nets action on YES HD, and it didn't look noticeably better than what I get at home with TWC. I wasn't paying too much attention though, and his TV is in a woeful state, calibration-wise.


But from what I saw, picture quality is really not a factor when choosing between FiOS or TWC.


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/12203002
> 
> 
> Didn't someone just post a link to an article saying TWC was going with Motorola for their new boxes?



God, I hope not. TWC's SciATL boxes are an absolute dream to use compared to the Moto boxes used by Comcast and Verizon.


----------



## l3ftonm3

Quick question. My uncle just got a new Sony HDTV and hooked it to his SA 4250HD through HDMI and is getting a "dvi input is not compatible error" or some sort. I read into it a little bit and it seems other people have this problem. He can get it to work if he resets the box and wait the 10 minutes to reset but once he turns off the tv it happens again. Is Time Warner going to fix this anytime soon? Ive read that they are working on it and will have a firmware fix eventually, is this true? Any help is appreciated, thanks.


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *l3ftonm3* /forum/post/12205084
> 
> 
> Quick question. My uncle just got a new Sony HDTV and hooked it to his SA 4250HD through HDMI and is getting a "dvi input is not compatible error" or some sort. I read into it a little bit and it seems other people have this problem. He can get it to work if he resets the box and wait the 10 minutes to reset but once he turns off the tv it happens again. Is Time Warner going to fix this anytime soon? Ive read that they are working on it and will have a firmware fix eventually, is this true? Any help is appreciated, thanks.



Never heard about a firmware fix, but you can always use component cables and you probably won't notice much of a PQ difference.


----------



## 3Fates

I posted last week about QAM mappings for TWC. Seems like nobody here uses QAM tuners. What are the reason people choose STB's versus the QAM tuner? Besides the Guide and On-Demand stuff.


On my older set, I had a Cablecard (excellent!!) switched to STB (noticeable downgrade) then back to the Cablecard (happy once again). The new TV (Sharp Aquos) looks very decent so far using the QAM tuner. Now, I want to know how to find all the HD channels.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/12178485
> 
> 
> Is there no more "over the air HDTV"? I thought you could get the local HD channels with rabbit ears? And you could still play your HD DVD or BD movies on your set. But yeah, without TWC you're pretty much screwed...and we all know that they know that.



Any number of pals in Brooklyn/Queens/Bronx can see the Empire State Bid. and get good OTA. Most of Manhattan can't. I've only seen one guy get good OTA, but that was when the towers were standing AND he lived about 40 stories up and had a clear view to them. Before 9/11 I could get a really snowy picture with garbled sound, now I get just about nothing.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TMSKILZ* /forum/post/12193899
> 
> 
> OK, we need to petition the TWC NYC to get NFL Network HD before the NFL starts airing the Thurs night games, especially what's looking to be a huge showdown in the NFC in 3 wks between the GB vs DAL!
> 
> 
> It's terrible that this deal between the NFL & TWC NYC hasn't been worked out by now!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Who's w/ me?



I read the final Giants game of the season is going to be exclusive to NFL Network. And it may be that game that will be the determinant of them getting the wild card spot...


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/12200906
> 
> 
> 10% discount requires a 2-year contract commitment. But it also locks in that price for the duration of the contract (so for contract customers, the upcoming price increase will not apply.)



Sounds like another screw job for Manhattan, we have NO discount, prices go up THEN MAYBE they offer it to us. Bastards.


BTW, ANY FIOS deal would be far better in Manhattan, remember Woodside has 50% more HD channels than we get.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/12203002
> 
> 
> Didn't someone just post a link to an article saying TWC was going with Motorola for their new boxes?



I think Samsung was mentioned multiple times... the big demo TWC did this past summer was on Samsung boxes. Didn't we have a post or two from folks who got Samsung boxes already??


----------



## Riverside_Guy

FWIW, 2 days ago I was setting up some recordings and notice that every channel seemed blank. It was Sunday, I was setting up Giants/Cowboys and I had to get my ass to work, so I was freaking a bit (no time to call and harass TWC). On a whim, I rebooted the box and all came back.


Thought for sure they pushed Nagivator to our 8300HDs, but a quick check and I saw old reliable, Passport (the pisser is that Passport is really pretty bad, but compared to what I read about N. it's world class).


Anyone ever had something like this happen?


----------



## 5w30




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/12206251
> 
> 
> I read the final Giants game of the season is going to be exclusive to NFL Network. And it may be that game that will be the determinant of them getting the wild card spot...



Not the case.

In New York and Boston, the final Giants game of the season will be seen on over-the-air tv, simulcasting the NFL Network coverage. In NYC, it's WWOR.

That's NFL policy.

The only exclusivity to a cable network goes to ESPN's Monday Night Football.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/12206251
> 
> 
> I read the final Giants game of the season is going to be exclusive to NFL Network. And it may be that game that will be the determinant of them getting the wild card spot...



The local markets will get it via their local channel—I believe My9 or CW11 for us but we will definitely have it. The rest of the country will not see it unless they have access to the NFL Network.



edit... I see motor oil beat me to it...


----------



## Digiti

Does anyone have this problem on CW11HD.. The news ticker at the bottom of the screen is not fully visible when viewing their morning news program? This the only station that has this problem so I do not think it is an overscan issue on my crt hdtv. Thanks.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *5w30* /forum/post/12206447
> 
> 
> Not the case.
> 
> In New York and Boston, the final Giants game of the season will be seen on over-the-air tv, simulcasting the NFL Network coverage. In NYC, it's WWOR.
> 
> That's NFL policy.
> 
> The only exclusivity to a cable network goes to ESPN's Monday Night Football.



Monday Night Football also gets sent out to the local markets.


All 16 games (8 road... 8 home if sold out...) of each NFL team must be made available Over The Air in each team's respective primary TV market.

(all cable games are simulcast to the participating team's home markets)


Each team has 1 primary market (SF/Oak share 1... as do the Giants and Jets) (except the Packers - who actually have 2 primary markets... GB and Milwaukee)


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/12206420
> 
> 
> FWIW, 2 days ago I was setting up some recordings and notice that every channel seemed blank. It was Sunday, I was setting up Giants/Cowboys and I had to get my ass to work, so I was freaking a bit (no time to call and harass TWC). On a whim, I rebooted the box and all came back.
> 
> 
> Anyone ever had something like this happen?



Yes, I've had this happen. It is caused when TWC sends a signal that pushes any kind of channel update to the box (whether it is adding/deleting/renaming/or even changing the logo of a channel), the guide gets blanked out. If you wait about 5-10 minutes, the guide will refresh itself on its own.


Despite what you may think, this happens quite often (2-3 times a week, on average). Its just that it usually happens late at night so you never notice; but I seem to recall it happening on one of days this past weekend to me as well.


Scott


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/12206352
> 
> 
> I think Samsung was mentioned multiple times... the big demo TWC did this past summer was on Samsung boxes. Didn't we have a post or two from folks who got Samsung boxes already??



Sorry, I think I misread this post from the TWC thread in the other forum.

http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6499346.html 


SA to Take SDV Platform Into Motorola Shops


Switched Digital Video Manager With Support for Motorola Set-Tops to Begin Deployments by Early 2008

By Todd Spangler -- Multichannel News, 11/9/2007 7:46:00 AM

Scientific Atlanta is extending its switched digital video platform to support digital set-top boxes from its No. 1 competitor, Motorola.


Greg Hardy, vice president of business development for Scientific Atlanta's transmission network systems group, said the Motorola solution is in our labs now, and we'll begin installing and shipping that late this year or early next year.


Historically, both Motorola and Scientific Atlanta video headend and set-top solutions have been largely proprietary, providing tight integration among their own components.


The component of SA's SDV solution that would communicate with Motorola set-tops is the Universal Session and Resource Manager. The USRM allows applications, including switched digital video and video-on-demand, to access the network; it then delivers the requested content to edge devices under its control.


The USRM allows us to break out of the SA-only world, if you will, Hardy said, by handling additional monitoring and provisioning capabilities that would normally be handled by SA's Digital Network Control System.


Switched digital video lets cable operators free up bandwidth (or deliver more programming in the same amount of bandwidth), by delivering less-frequently viewed channels only when subscribers tune to them.


Scientific Atlanta, a subsidiary of Cisco Systems, announced USRM in January and released the software as an upgrade to its SDV servers in June.


Time Warner Cable, one of SA's SDV customers, expects to roll out the solution in Motorola-based systems, Hardy said. The operator currently is deploying the vendor's SDV platform in systems in Ohio and the Carolinas, among other locations.


Overall, SA's switched digital video customers are in the process of deploying the technology in systems representing more than 7 million homes passed, according to Hardy.


----------



## seamus21514




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Digiti* /forum/post/12206727
> 
> 
> Does anyone have this problem on CW11HD.. The news ticker at the bottom of the screen is not fully visible when viewing their morning news program? This the only station that has this problem so I do not think it is an overscan issue on my crt hdtv. Thanks.



It's not you. WPIX's HD feed is cropped to 14:9.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/12206516
> 
> 
> The local markets will get it via their local channelI believe My9 or CW11 for us but we will definitely have it. The rest of the country will not see it unless they have access to the NFL Network.
> 
> 
> edit... I see motor oil beat me to it...



OK, then the question becomes "in HD?" My9/WWOR DOES have a local NYC HD channel that we actually do get. Somehow, I have a sneaky feeling we'll only get it in SD.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/12207144
> 
> 
> Yes, I've had this happen. It is caused when TWC sends a signal that pushes any kind of channel update to the box (whether it is adding/deleting/renaming/or even changing the logo of a channel), the guide gets blanked out. If you wait about 5-10 minutes, the guide will refresh itself on its own.
> 
> 
> Despite what you may think, this happens quite often (2-3 times a week, on average). Its just that it usually happens late at night so you never notice; but I seem to recall it happening on one of days this past weekend to me as well.
> 
> 
> Scott



Hmm, this is the very first time I have ever seen this happen... somehow I find it difficult to believe they had a channel updates this past Saturday evening (i.e. early Sunday morning). Every time we have had a channel update (obviously I follow such stuff far more closely than I have prior) I was always checking in around 7 AM.


FWIW, we had co-op board elections last night, so I jumped right in; anyone know the best person at Verizon to call? I KNOW they have a fairly big center just south of Columbia, so I'm thinking it SHOULD be a good place for them to send out some dark fiber!


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/12214603
> 
> 
> OK, then the question becomes "in HD?" My9/WWOR DOES have a local NYC HD channel that we actually do get. Somehow, I have a sneaky feeling we'll only get it in SD.



My9 will simply retransmit the NFLN feed, which will be in HD. They've done it before for ESPN MNF games.


----------



## broadwayblue

One day to go until NG and FSNY HD launch here. That's something.


On an unfortunate note, bot House and The Unit stopped recording for some unknown reason on my 8300HD last night about 50 minutes in. I'm pretty pissed about that.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/12214603
> 
> 
> OK, then the question becomes "in HD?" My9/WWOR DOES have a local NYC HD channel that we actually do get. Somehow, I have a sneaky feeling we'll only get it in SD.



Last year the NFL Network game was simulcast on WNBC in HD


So don't worry.


The game will be on WWOR HD in NYC


----------



## TravKoolBreeze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/12203584
> 
> 
> Well, maybe TWC updated the firmware on your boxes?



From checking channel 996, it seems like nothing was updated at all.


----------



## Uptown193

When does NG HD start?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Uptown193* /forum/post/12215500
> 
> 
> When does NG HD start?



tomorrow


----------



## Digiti




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seamus21514* /forum/post/12210490
> 
> 
> It's not you. WPIX's HD feed is cropped to 14:9.



Seamus21514,


Thanks very much for the reply. I was hoping it was not just me. It is very annoying indeed.


----------



## Uptown193




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/12215571
> 
> 
> tomorrow



ok thanks.


----------



## Berk32

If you cant wait until tomorrow.


FSN NY HD is now on Freq 759 Prog# 206 (i'm already trying to compare it to MSGHD... as they are showing the same game with different production teams)


Nat. Geo. HD is on Prog# 207


----------



## rerun712




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seamus21514* /forum/post/12210490
> 
> 
> It's not you. WPIX's HD feed is cropped to 14:9.



Anyone know if there is a logical reason for this?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rerun712* /forum/post/12219243
> 
> 
> Anyone know if there is a logical reason for this?



Well...


Lets be clear...


HD content is normal 16:9 HD... (and all SD upconverted CW content is normal 4:3 w/ black bars)



But for some reason - they zoom/crop their SD picture when they are in 'WPIX' local mode... less black bar area - but the top and bottom of their SD content is cut off


----------



## TonyNYC

Fox Sports Net NY HD and National Geographic HD were both up and running this morning in Queens NY. Hope the rest of you here in the New York City area got them successfully.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/12222449
> 
> 
> Fox Sports Net NY HD and National Geographic HD were both up and running this morning in Queens NY. Hope the rest of you here in the New York City area got them successfully.




Nothing in the HD channel lineup for Manhattan as of 11:45am:
http://www.timewarnercable.com/Custo...=53&Image1.y=6


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/12222449
> 
> 
> Fox Sports Net NY HD and National Geographic HD were both up and running this morning in Queens NY. Hope the rest of you here in the New York City area got them successfully.



How do they look? I've been waiting for NG for a long time. It's nice to finally be able to cross a couple more channels off the list.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/12224082
> 
> 
> Nothing in the HD channel lineup for Manhattan as of 11:45am:
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/Custo...=53&Image1.y=6



Dude... that is the LAST thing you should be relying on...


----------



## 5w30




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/12202582
> 
> 
> but how does the HD on fios look?



Specifically, how did the MSG-HD on FiOS look?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *5w30* /forum/post/12224577
> 
> 
> Specifically, how did the MSG-HD on FiOS look?



FiOS doesn't have MSG-HD


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/12224102
> 
> 
> How do they look? I've been waiting for NG for a long time. It's nice to finally be able to cross a couple more channels off the list.



I did not get to see actual HD content on them this morning before work. At the time both channels were showing either a commercial or commercial programming in 4:3 with sidebars. I know tonight FSNY-HD has the NY Islanders in Pittsburgh. I will check out the HD quality and report back while I watch the NYR's on MSG-HD


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/12224082
> 
> 
> Nothing in the HD channel lineup for Manhattan as of 11:45am:
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/Custo...=53&Image1.y=6



Hmm. Did you try rebooting the cable box?


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *5w30* /forum/post/12224577
> 
> 
> Specifically, how did the MSG-HD on FiOS look?



If they did, I bet it would look real nice.


At least we in the NYC area are slowly getting all the local sports market teams in HD.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/12224932
> 
> 
> I did not get to see actual HD content on them this morning before work. At the time both channels were showing either a commercial or commercial programming in 4:3 with sidebars. I know tonight FSNY-HD has the NY Islanders in Pittsburgh. I will check out the HD quality and report back while I watch the NYR's on MSG-HD



I watched FSNYHD last night (by going thru the box diagnostic mode) during the Rangers-Devils game.


Quality looked to be the same as MSGHD


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/12222449
> 
> 
> Fox Sports Net NY HD and National Geographic HD were both up and running this morning in Queens NY. Hope the rest of you here in the New York City area got them successfully.



Thank you Tony I was wondering, WTF? I thought we were suppose to get them on the 15th. I have been here offline since last week so I haven't been able to ask. I will check the quality when I get home tonight. Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## nuttyinnyc

Reading TWC sytems numbers there is reason why they aren't exactly laying the red carpet down for HDTV. While their market share is growing, the data is still low.


Highlighted below are pieces of their :SUBSCRIBER UPDATE


They actually gain customers nationwide more so tpo people adding to their existing service to take advantagre of lower startups rates.
_During the third quarter of 2007, RGU net additions totaled 522,000. Total

RGUs were 31.5 million at September 30, 2007._



This sounnds good, the more bundles they sell the better service we shold gwet, right?
_Bundled Subscribers. At September 30, 2007, nearly 6.9 million customers (47% of the 14.6 million total customer relationships) subscribed to two or more of the Company's primary services (video, high-speed

data and voice), representing a net addition of 213,000 during the third quarter._


Even triple play is making an impact but number is way to low in my opinion. 2.1 mil out of a base of 15 mil subscribers.
_Triple play subscribers totaled 2.1 million at the end of 2007's third quarter (15% of total customer

relationships), due to 220,000 net additions, a quarterly record._


This is the part that scares me.
_At September 30, 2007, Time Warner Cable served 13.3 million basic video subscribers,_


While that number sounds like a high number this is the number that matters
_Digital Video. At the end of 2007's third quarter, digital video subscribers totaled 7.9 million, representing a 59% penetration of basic video customers. Digital video net additions were 128,000 during the third

quarter._

ONLY 59% of TWC customers have the service that they need to have HD service, Digital Service,also look at that low number of people adding digital service. HDTV's are selling much faster then that increase. So if 7.9 mil system wide has DTV, factor in HDTV penetrating in only 35% of that number, then don't forget the 20% that aren't to smart. That leaves just over 3 mil that watch HDTV with our loveable TWC. To me these numbers make sense to me why TWC isn't rushing the HD game. IT isn't fair But makes sense. TWC went through this dilema before wityh the SAT companies offerring more, the last time was football and clarity. Now it is HD and clarity But riverside and other city folk aside, they probably think if you want to go, GO! We will release more channels when the numbers go up higher.


Verizon might help increase our HD selections here, but it will be a slow ride.

We might get sporatic bumps like woodside gets next month, but the dual channel addition will probably be the norm. We need the competition and we need it now or people like River, Tony, berk and myself(SAT is not an option for me) will be getting crumbs for the months to come.


----------



## SRFast

It looks pretty good. Any more HD channels in the pipeline?


TIA.....JL


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRFast* /forum/post/12229393
> 
> 
> It looks pretty good. Any more HD channels in the pipeline?
> 
> 
> TIA.....JL



If you are in in the Woodside, Queens region or Staten Island... a whole lot is coming in December (just check out the TWC Website...)


Effective December 13, 2007 in Woodside, Queens only: We will launch M HD on ch. 720, History HD on ch. 740, A&E HD on ch. 746, Food HD on ch. 750, Lifetime Movies HD on ch. 762, HGTV on ch. 764, and TMC HD on ch. 778, VS HD on ch. 794 and NHL HD on ch. 795.


(Staten Island - already has the HD channels being added in Queens and not listed here) Effective December 13, 2007: We will launch History HD on ch. 740, Lifetime Movies HD on ch. 762, VS HD on ch. 794 and NHL HD on ch. 795.


----------



## TMSKILZ

Effective December 13, 2007 in Woodside, Queens only: We will launch M HD on ch. 720, History HD on ch. 740, A&E HD on ch. 746, Food HD on ch. 750, Lifetime Movies HD on ch. 762, HGTV on ch. 764, and TMC HD on ch. 778, VS HD on ch. 794 and NHL HD on ch. 795.


That is awesome, I just wished TWC & the NFL Network would surprise us all w/ an early Holiday gift & announce an agreement & give us NFL HD Network right away!


----------



## Uptown193

Im starting to hate Queens.


At least I finally got NG HD, and FSNY HD, yippie.


----------



## DNINE

Last night I had NG IN HD- now there is nothing there. I think it was right before MaxHD not really sure. Any one else have it? I'm on the UWS


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/12227513
> 
> 
> We need the competition and we need it now or people like River, Tony, berk and myself(SAT is not an option for me) will be getting crumbs for the months to come.



All I can say being positive is let cross our fingers and hope we get some more FIOS installations in 2008 or at least some good news on a Statewide franchise agreement.


I honestly think it can only get better, but it will take some time. Technology goes forward and I feel so will our options.


I mean for TWC to spend money on advertising here in NYC against Verizon's FIOS which is barely running in a majority of the NYC area has to make you feel that TWC is somewhat threatened.


The guy in the TWC commercial holding the bowl of fiber cereal makes me laugh. TWC has been using fiber for the last decade!! Oh rly? Maybe in their main offices, but in my home, the only fiber I have is a similar box of cereal.


----------



## Uptown193




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/12232160
> 
> 
> Last night I had NG IN HD- now there is nothing there. I think it was right before MaxHD not really sure. Any one else have it? I'm on the UWS



i have it ch. 765


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/12232160
> 
> 
> Last night I had NG IN HD- now there is nothing there. I think it was right before MaxHD not really sure. Any one else have it? I'm on the UWS



Odd, I'm also Man North and sure got NGHD last night.


Now I wish they frakking ditch listing 741 and 750, there is no need at all to keep listing oodles of "No Data" in the grid.


I also notice that the supposed TBS HD channel lists everything as "HDTV" but nothing is. NGHD doesn't list any show as HDTV, but all the ones I saw last night sure as hell are HD.


So now we have 2 "reality" channels, DiscHD and NGHD. Looking good.


BUT, do y'all realize that our HD channels for ALL of 2007 just doubled on the 15th? We went from 2 channels add all year long to 4 channels added all year long. Still leaving us way behind pretty much every market of reasonably sized cities.


----------



## DNINE

It came back CH 765 FSNYHD 748! I wonder what will go on 750 Food HD- how wonderful just what we need. I'll take it though Any more HD CH's are well accepted except no more Sports Ch's for awhile, we have plenty IMO of course. I know I'm gonna get flammed to death for that but I'd like to see more Indies Sundance and such. At Least we have two more today anyone know what's next?


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/12233994
> 
> 
> It came back CH 765 FSNYHD 748! I wonder what will go on 750 Food HD- how wonderful just what we need. I'll take it though Any more HD CH's are well accepted except no more Sports Ch's for awhile, we have plenty IMO of course. *I know I'm gonna get flammed to death for that* but I'd like to see more Indies Sundance and such. At Least we have two more today anyone know what's next?



Yup. I tell you what, once we get VS HD and NHL Network HD I won't clamor for additiona sports channels for a while.


----------



## SRFast

Why is only Woodside getting the additional HD channels? I live in NE Jamaica and just wondering why I am not entitled to the upgrades. BTW, NG-HD(765) still works fine.


TIA...JL


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRFast* /forum/post/12235220
> 
> 
> Why is only Woodside getting the additional HD channels? I live in NE Jamaica and just wondering why I am not entitled to the upgrades. BTW, NG-HD(765) still works fine.
> 
> 
> TIA...JL



Supposedly,







that location, or hub, has the available bandwidth. More importantly, the infrastructure is in place for the competition, Verizon FIOS.


----------



## SRFast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/12235450
> 
> 
> Supposedly,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that location, or hub, has the available bandwidth. More importantly, the infrastructure is in place for the competition, Verizon FIOS.



Thanks for the info. Unless it can provide the service to all its customers, TWC should not be rolling out any new services. We all pay the same rates and fees so we should be receiving the services.


REgards...JL


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRFast* /forum/post/12236040
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. Unless it can provide the service to all its customers, TWC should not be rolling out any new services. *We all pay the same rates and fees* so we should be receiving the services.
> 
> 
> REgards...JL



I'm pretty sure that's not the case.


----------



## ANGEL 35

Any one with a 8300HDC have there box upgrade the cablecard and then boot??I can not tell what happend.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRFast* /forum/post/12236040
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. Unless it can provide the service to all its customers, TWC should not be rolling out any new services. We all pay the same rates and fees so we should be receiving the services.
> 
> 
> REgards...JL



Ah, at least SOMEBODY ELSE is as upset over this as I am!


Actually, we do NOT all pay the same rates. Far as I can tell, only Manhattan is shut out of the up to 10% rate reduction... live here and you REALLY pay more for less.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/12239243
> 
> 
> Any one with a 8300HDC have there box upgrade the cablecard and then boot??I can not tell what happend.



Anyone ???


----------



## kevinqian

When I browse to NGHD and FSNHD, I get the Please call ###### to subscribe to this service message screen. Do I need a separate package to view these new channels? Doesn't make sense. I am in Manhattan with 8300HD. I have tried rebooting it with a 5 min cold start but still no go. Anyone having similar issues?


----------



## broadwayblue

I've got to give MSG some props for broadcasting the last 3 Rangers road games in HD (NJ, Phi, and tonight in Pit.) They weren't flawless (there were some technical issues in the last two games) but I was impressed that we got the HD feeds from Philly and Pittsburgh.


On another positive note, the Rangers are now in 1st place with 5 straight wins! Can't wait to be at the Garden on Monday as they go for 6 in a row.


----------



## Uptown193




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevinqian* /forum/post/12247772
> 
> 
> When I browse to NGHD and FSNHD, I get the Please call ###### to subscribe to this service message screen. Do I need a separate package to view these new channels? Doesn't make sense. I am in Manhattan with 8300HD. I have tried rebooting it with a 5 min cold start but still no go. Anyone having similar issues?



I live in manhattan and have a 8300 DVR and im getting both channels. However, If you only have the basic cable package (starter package) then you have to call TWC to upgrade your service. Im sure there are other channels that your not getting also such as TV land maybe (85). Hope this helps.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Uptown193* /forum/post/12248609
> 
> 
> I live in manhattan and have a 8300 DVR and im getting both channels. However, If you only have the basic cable package (starter package) then you have to call TWC to upgrade your service. Im sure there are other channels that your not getting also such as TV land maybe (85). Hope this helps.



This happened to me i called TWC they will refresh your box. My box was refreshed every thing works. Good luck


Angel


----------



## Uptown193




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/12250213
> 
> 
> This happened to me i called TWC they will refresh your box. My box was refreshed every thing works. Good luck
> 
> 
> Angel



what you talking about my cable works perfectly fine, it was the other guy who was having problems. thanks.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Uptown193* /forum/post/12252627
> 
> 
> what you talking about my cable works perfectly fine, it was the other guy who was having problems. thanks.



Sorry about that.


----------



## edlivian

my 8300HDC also reported upgrading the firmware of the cablecard, but the navigator version stayed the same, so i hope the cablecard fix helps with some of the problems


----------



## Sickman

My Explorer 8300HD box is fried; it does 1/2 of a boot then stops and repeats. TWC couldn't fix it remotely. Two questions:


1. Can I just go to 23rd st. and get a new box, or do I need an appointment, incident number, etc. first?


2. Is the Explorer 8300HD still the HD DVR to get or is there some new version or better box?


I apologize in advance for not having searched the hundreds of pages on this forum for the answer that is surely out there, but allow me to plead for a quick answer from those in the know.


Thanks.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sickman* /forum/post/12263819
> 
> 
> My Explorer 8300HD box is fried; it does 1/2 of a boot then stops and repeats. TWC couldn't fix it remotely. Two questions:
> 
> 
> 1. Can I just go to 23rd st. and get a new box, or do I need an appointment, incident number, etc. first?
> 
> 
> 2. Is the Explorer 8300HD still the HD DVR to get or is there some new version or better box?
> 
> 
> I apologize in advance for not having searched the hundreds of pages on this forum for the answer that is surely out there, but allow me to plead for a quick answer from those in the know.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



yes u can go to 23rd with your box and the hd-dvr is the sa8300hdc with the new mystro software


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Uptown193* /forum/post/12248609
> 
> 
> I live in manhattan and have a 8300 DVR and im getting both channels. However, If you only have the basic cable package (starter package) then you have to call TWC to upgrade your service. Im sure there are other channels that your not getting also such as TV land maybe (85). Hope this helps.



I dunno about Manhattan, but in Staten Island, all HD channels are available on Digital Starter Pack with the exception of HDNet, HDNet Movies, Mojo and the premiums. So NGCHD and FSNY HD should be available to anyone with an HD box.


----------



## yankees17

Hi All,


I am doing some research for my brother who is thinking about building a HTPC. What is the current status with unencrypted QAM stations for TWC in lower Manhattan? I searched this thread and saw that the locals in HD as well as Discovery HD were available. The posts were from a few years back though, so I just wanted to check to see what people can recieve these days. Any of you still using regular QAM tuners (not cable cards)? Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## Sickman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/12264349
> 
> 
> yes u can go to 23rd with your box and the hd-dvr is the sa8300hdc with the new mystro software



Thanks for the quick info. Now that I've had a minute to search the forum, I see people are just absolutely _in love_ with their 8300HDCs. I can't wait.


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yankees17* /forum/post/12267172
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> 
> I am doing some research for my brother who is thinking about building a HTPC. What is the current status with unencrypted QAM stations for TWC in lower Manhattan? I searched this thread and saw that the locals in HD as well as Discovery HD were available. The posts were from a few years back though, so I just wanted to check to see what people can recieve these days. Any of you still using regular QAM tuners (not cable cards)? Thanks in advance for any help!



A while back Discovery HD was encrypted so it can no longer be picked up on the QAM tuner.


In Queens, the only HD I can pick up are the locals and TNT-HD.


----------



## yankees17




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/12267745
> 
> 
> A while back Discovery HD was encrypted so it can no longer be picked up on the QAM tuner.
> 
> 
> In Queens, the only HD I can pick up are the locals and TNT-HD.



Thats great that atleast you get TNT-HD. I live out in central jersey and I only get the locals. I do however get all the analog equivelants too though over unencrypted QAM. Do you get any of those in NYC, or do you just get the locals and TNT?


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yankees17* /forum/post/12267833
> 
> 
> Thats great that atleast you get TNT-HD. I live out in central jersey and I only get the locals. I do however get all the analog equivelants too though over unencrypted QAM. Do you get any of those in NYC, or do you just get the locals and TNT?




I get a whole bunch of SD over the QAM, but I have no interest in ever tuning in to any of them.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevinqian* /forum/post/12247772
> 
> 
> When I browse to NGHD and FSNHD, I get the Please call ###### to subscribe to this service message screen. Do I need a separate package to view these new channels? Doesn't make sense. I am in Manhattan with 8300HD. I have tried rebooting it with a 5 min cold start but still no go. Anyone having similar issues?



Although you're up and running OK now, there IS an issue. Whenever one goes with a new box that has different services attached to it, it is NOT unusual for such odd things to happen. One time (before HD) I got a different box w/DVR service and spent two full weeks with absolutely NOTHING blocked. I could get all the PPV movies without any cost. I actually thought it as some subtle marketing trick... even though it seems it wasn't. I STILL think opening everything up for a set period of time costs them almost nothing, but sure as hell WOULD entice some to pay for additional services.


Something similar happened when I got my 8300HD DVR. DiscHD and UnHD had "subscribe" notices. BUT all the HDXtra channels were wide open (at the time, 5 HD channels). 3-4 days later, I lost all the HDXtras but got DiscHD and UnHD. AND I ended up subscribing to HDXtra, even though they have constantly downgraded it, it's a 5 buck premium for 2 HDNet and one MOJO channels and the HDNet is way worth the cost.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

FWIW, did anyone notice that last night's Ranger/Islanders WAS shown on MSG AND FSNY simultaneously?


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/12269828
> 
> 
> FWIW, did anyone notice that last night's Ranger/Islanders WAS shown on MSG AND FSNY simultaneously?



That’s both home teams’ channels. It’s just like when the Yankees play the Mets and it’s on both YES and SNY.... or the Knicks play the Nets- YES and MSG.


----------



## manhattan12345

*Verizon is expanding its offer of a free Sharp Aquos 19-inch LCD HDTV to new FiOS triple-play subscribers in at least five more states, after kicking off the signup incentive program last month in the New York metro area.


The telco began promoting the offer Oct. 15 in its New York, New Jersey and southern Connecticut markets. Verizon director of media relations Jim Smith said based on early results there, the company decided to launch the promotion starting this week in Massachusetts, Rhode Island, Maryland, Virginia and parts of the Midwest including Fort Wayne, Ind.*

-_Multichannel News_


That commercial they run for the free HDTV set is like salt in the wound.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *manhattan12345* /forum/post/12270137
> 
> 
> That commercial they run for the free HDTV set is like salt in the wound.



...But Verizon has their head in the sand too. They keep sending me fliers trying to get me to (re-)sign up (I had Verizon land line forever until switching over to TW triple play) yapping about FIOS-- when it's not even available to me! However, I just got a flyer yesterday from them that has a triple play package that includes DirecTv as their television portion of the triple play. Hmmmm.


Oh, by the way, no mention of a free tv but they do offer 200 bucks- 100 for signing and 100 after one year..


----------



## Blerghass

Just got an SA 8300 HD DVR. Has the firewire / 1394 story changed at all? Reading back, I have the impression it's disabled for all 8300s. Should I even bother trying my 8300?


Does the 3250 have an active port?


----------



## zas

 http://www.multichannel.com/article/...?desc=topstory 


"Verizon will kick up the price of its primary FiOS TV programming package by 12% for subscribers who sign up after Jan. 20, 2008."


----------



## LL3HD

This was posted in the OTA thread....



WWOR-HD to show 2 Rangers and 2 Knicks games

*Cable or Broadcast?

It's hard to tell sometimes.*


That'll be the case Sunday when NY City broadcast station MY9 WWOR-TV

carries MSG-produced coverage of the New York Rangers vs Dallas Stars

NHL game at 1pm ET.


The stunt is part of a 4-game package for the broadcast station,

including one more Rangers' game (Dec 16 vs Phoenix) and a pair of

New York Knicks' basketball games (Dec 30 vs Chicago and Mar 30 vs

Atlanta). All four games will be produced in HD and feature MSG

announcers. Carriage on WWOR will give MSG increased exposure in the

NY metro market, said Lydia Murphy-Stephans, EVP, Programming and

Production for MSG. WWOR-TV's incentive is obvious, offering coverage

of the white-hot Rangers. The Knicks, while not playing well, are

generating plenty of headlines with reports of internal dissention

between guard Stephon Marbury and coach Isiah Thomas.


MSG is part of Madison Square Garden, L.P., which is owned by the

Dolans' Cablevision Systems Corp, which also owns the Knicks, Rangers

and the Garden itself. WWOR-TV My9 and WNYW FOX 5 are owned-and-

operated by the FOX Television Stations, an owned-and-operated

network broadcast group with 35 stations in 26 markets and covering

nearly 45% of U.S. television homes.

http://www.cable360.net/technology/news/26708.html


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/12278434
> 
> 
> This was posted in the OTA thread....
> 
> 
> 
> WWOR-HD to show 2 Rangers and 2 Knicks games
> 
> *Cable or Broadcast?
> 
> It's hard to tell sometimes.*
> 
> 
> That'll be the case Sunday when NY City broadcast station MY9 WWOR-TV
> 
> carries MSG-produced coverage of the New York Rangers vs Dallas Stars
> 
> NHL game at 1pm ET.
> 
> 
> The stunt is part of a 4-game package for the broadcast station,
> 
> including one more Rangers' game (Dec 16 vs Phoenix) and a pair of
> 
> New York Knicks' basketball games (Dec 30 vs Chicago and Mar 30 vs
> 
> Atlanta). All four games will be produced in HD and feature MSG
> 
> announcers. Carriage on WWOR will give MSG increased exposure in the
> 
> NY metro market, said Lydia Murphy-Stephans, EVP, Programming and
> 
> Production for MSG. WWOR-TV's incentive is obvious, offering coverage
> 
> of the white-hot Rangers. The Knicks, while not playing well, are
> 
> generating plenty of headlines with reports of internal dissention
> 
> between guard Stephon Marbury and coach Isiah Thomas.
> 
> 
> MSG is part of Madison Square Garden, L.P., which is owned by the
> 
> Dolans' Cablevision Systems Corp, which also owns the Knicks, Rangers
> 
> and the Garden itself. WWOR-TV My9 and WNYW FOX 5 are owned-and-
> 
> operated by the FOX Television Stations, an owned-and-operated
> 
> network broadcast group with 35 stations in 26 markets and covering
> 
> nearly 45% of U.S. television homes.
> 
> http://www.cable360.net/technology/news/26708.html



Ah... so thats the plan... I was wondering why this Sunday's game was gonna be on channel 9...


Knicks and Rangers haven't been OTA locally since 1989....


----------



## Berk32

Rate Changes


Due to increases in programming and other operating costs, we have modified our rates. You may be receiving a separate letter detailing any exceptions that apply to you.











© 2007 Time Warner Cable Inc. All rights reserved.


----------



## Uptown193

thats even more of a reason to cancel HBO, especailly since CUE season is over, no more Sopranos, Rome, Oz and no Entourage, why bother


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/12270787
> 
> 
> ...But Verizon has their head in the sand too. They keep sending me fliers trying to get me to (re-)sign up (I had Verizon land line forever until switching over to TW triple play) yapping about FIOS-- when it's not even available to me! However, I just got a flyer yesterday from them that has a triple play package that includes DirecTv as their television portion of the triple play. Hmmmm.
> 
> 
> Oh, by the way, no mention of a free tv but they do offer 200 bucks- 100 for signing and 100 after one year..



Interesting. Do they have the fiber installed to your block or building? About when did that happen? I'm curious because I still think TWC is actively blocking Verizon in some way from getting that franchise they must have to offer TV services.


I guess you haven't had that many TWC outages that make their phone service useless... like I have said, at least three times in the past three years I was OUT of IP connectivity for 3-5 days each time. Plus at least half a dozen times when it was out for under 6 hours.


Still, partnering with D*TV is very interesting. There's sure as **** something else going on here... once they sign on as such, how would Verizon get the customer to switch to the FIOS TV service? One does have to actually buy the DVR box from D*TV, don't they?


It's only speculation but somehow I get the sneaky feeling Verizon KNOWS it is going to take years to secure a franchise agreement.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/12278668
> 
> 
> Rate Changes
> 
> 
> Due to increases in programming and other operating costs, we have modified our rates. You may be receiving a separate letter detailing any exceptions that apply to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © 2007 Time Warner Cable Inc. All rights reserved.



Good grief! Right after they offered 10% discounts to areas getting FAR more HD channels than we have, they spring this on us. Wanna bet these rather large increases are NOT going to happen in SI or Woodside?


And there is ABSOLUTELY nothing most of us can do about it... except to REMEMBER how we in Manhattan are being treated. As in remember it when Verizon comes along with it's triple play package!


----------



## JBBO3314




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Uptown193* /forum/post/12280493
> 
> 
> thats even more of a reason to cancel HBO, especailly since CUE season is over, no more Sopranos, Rome, Oz and no Entourage, why bother



Well personally the only reason I still have HBO is for the final season of "The Wire" in january.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/12280942
> 
> 
> ...Do they have the fiber installed to your block or building?



No, there _is no_ fiber or FIOS available in my neighborhood. That’s the irony of it. Verizion is touting FIOS to me when it’s not even available. Their marketing department and CSRs are scarier than TWs. Finally, though, they are sending a new flier for their bogus “triple play” which is- Verizon land line, Verizon DSL and DirecTV.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/12280942
> 
> 
> I guess you haven't had that many TWC outages that make their phone service useless... like I have said, at least three times in the past three years I was OUT of IP connectivity for 3-5 days each time. Plus at least half a dozen times when it was out for under 6 hours.



Unfortunately you were (are) correct and I didn’t heed your advice and warnings a few months ago. I got suckered into the TW triple play package seduced by the 30 bucks per month in savings.


My phone has gone down twice with this TW crap, both times in the middle of the night. That’s two more times than I can ever remember my phone crapping out with Verizon or any of its previous incarnations-- going back a few decades.


And, as I mentioned a few months ago, when it first occurred, my home alarm system is tied into the phone line. When the phone goes down all hell breaks lose. Last Thursday night I was awakened out of a glorious slumber by the heart attack inducing sirens. It really sucks thinking that someone just broke into your home or that you’re on fire.


The only thing I could do is go back to Verizon, or AT&T. They’re the same, both expensive as a “single play” situation but I need a real landline for the alarm system.


That’s why I’m revisiting these fliers.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/12280942
> 
> 
> Still, partnering with D*TV is very interesting. There's sure as **** something else going on here... once they sign on as such, how would Verizon get the customer to switch to the FIOS TV service? One does have to actually buy the DVR box from D*TV, don't they?



Good points, I don’t know the answer.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/12280942
> 
> 
> It's only speculation but somehow I get the sneaky feeling Verizon KNOWS it is going to take years to secure a franchise agreement.



I think you are right.


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/12280942
> 
> 
> Interesting. Do they have the fiber installed to your block or building? About when did that happen? I'm curious because I still think TWC is actively blocking Verizon in some way from getting that franchise they must have to offer TV services.
> 
> 
> I guess you haven't had that many TWC outages that make their phone service useless... like I have said, at least three times in the past three years I was OUT of IP connectivity for 3-5 days each time. Plus at least half a dozen times when it was out for under 6 hours.
> 
> 
> Still, partnering with D*TV is very interesting. There's sure as **** something else going on here... once they sign on as such, how would Verizon get the customer to switch to the FIOS TV service? One does have to actually buy the DVR box from D*TV, don't they?
> 
> 
> It's only speculation but somehow I get the sneaky feeling Verizon KNOWS it is going to take years to secure a franchise agreement.



DirecTV and Verizon have had this agreement in place for years; it was Verizon's strategy to head off the impending phone competition from the cable companies while they built out their Fiber network. You just never heard about it because Verizon wasn't marketing it much. I think they struck this agreement in the late 90s. AT&T (nee SBC) has a similar agreement with Dish Network.


Under such agreements, the phone company is reselling the satellite company's service, so in the case of Verizon/DirecTV, you aren't a DirecTV customer, you're a Verizon customer. Depending on the agreement, Verizon could handle customer support and billing, or it could pay DirecTV to do so -- I have no idea. But at the end of the day, it is Verizon who "owns" you as a customer; they control your price, your features, your service, so they can do whatever they want to migrate you to FiOS when available. It's very much like a cell-phone MVNO such as Helio, that uses Verizon's cell network to deliver its services.


----------



## Table5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/12234411
> 
> 
> Yup. I tell you what, once we get VS HD and NHL Network HD I won't clamor for additiona sports channels for a while.



Any idea when NHL Network HD is coming online? The whole reason I got an LCD was to watch Center Ice in HD...and now my hockey looks worse than before (considering its a big tv with SD). Makes me seriously consider DirectTV if something isn't coming down the pipeline regarding the issue.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/12282773
> 
> 
> My phone has gone down twice with this TW crap, both times in the middle of the night. That's two more times than I can ever remember my phone crapping out with Verizon or any of its previous incarnations-- going back a few decades.
> 
> 
> And, as I mentioned a few months ago, when it first occurred, my home alarm system is tied into the phone line. When the phone goes down all hell breaks lose. Last Thursday night I was awakened out of a glorious slumber by the heart attack inducing sirens. It really sucks thinking that someone just broke into your home or that you're on fire.



Oh boy, you REALLY feel the pain! Funny, I originally thought I'd never NOT had dial tone when I picked up a recover... going back 30+ some odd years. Long after I made such a statement, something crept back into my head... but it was that they fixed whatever issue the next morning. No "we can schedule a technician in about 3-5 business days from now" that you typically get from TWC "service."


From here in Manhattan, we have twin issues. One is Verizon actually getting the fiber laid all over AND that elusive franchise agreement so they can sell the TV service part. My hood had to wait on "digital TV" and Road Runner service while TWC was laying it's fiber backbone. I remember the frustration was huge (not to fault TWC) because I had a bud who lived in alphabet city who had such services a good 2 years before I could get them.


Trust me, I'd MUCH rather be complaining about FIOS than TWC, somehow I would guess there would be far less to grouse about with them. Somehow I doubt they would arrange for some neighbors to pay a lot less for more services just because of my address.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/12284488
> 
> 
> DirecTV and Verizon have had this agreement in place for years; it was Verizon's strategy to head off the impending phone competition from the cable companies while they built out their Fiber network. You just never heard about it because Verizon wasn't marketing it much. I think they struck this agreement in the late 90s. AT&T (nee SBC) has a similar agreement with Dish Network.
> 
> 
> Under such agreements, the phone company is reselling the satellite company's service, so in the case of Verizon/DirecTV, you aren't a DirecTV customer, you're a Verizon customer. Depending on the agreement, Verizon could handle customer support and billing, or it could pay DirecTV to do so -- I have no idea. But at the end of the day, it is Verizon who "owns" you as a customer; they control your price, your features, your service, so they can do whatever they want to migrate you to FiOS when available. It's very much like a cell-phone MVNO such as Helio, that uses Verizon's cell network to deliver its services.



Thanks for more info... I suspect that it will be a LONG while before Verizon actually has dark fiber in my hood, so by that time I'd expect them to start with their servoice and not a satellite dish!


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Table5* /forum/post/12284985
> 
> 
> Any idea when NHL Network HD is coming online? The whole reason I got an LCD was to watch Center Ice in HD...and now my hockey looks worse than before (considering its a big tv with SD). Makes me seriously consider DirectTV if something isn't coming down the pipeline regarding the issue.




Staten Island and Woodside, Queens are getting NHL HD on December 13th (direct from www.twcnyc.com )


as for the rest of us......


----------



## realdeal1115

Is tonight's football game on somewhere on TWC? I can't find it...


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *realdeal99* /forum/post/12290313
> 
> 
> Is tonight's football game on somewhere on TWC? I can't find it...



LOL...


sorry....


The battle between Time Warner (among other cable companies) and the NFL has been very well known for well over a year...


Not sure how you could miss it....


----------



## realdeal1115




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/12290366
> 
> 
> LOL...
> 
> 
> sorry....
> 
> 
> The battle between Time Warner (among other cable companies) and the NFL has been very well known for well over a year...
> 
> 
> Not sure how you could miss it....



I knew about it but I read THIS post and thought maybe something had changed... Oh well.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRFast* /forum/post/12236040
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. Unless it can provide the service to all its customers, TWC should not be rolling out any new services. We all pay the same rates and fees so we should be receiving the services.
> 
> 
> REgards...JL



HAPPY THANKSGIVING To all my TWC buds!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


While it would be good for TWC subscribers to just hold out and leave everyone with the same service3 per location it wouldn't be big company responsible. They are making obvious attempts to secure their current subscribers with the FIOS threat looming. As NYC slowly gets FIOS ready the HD action and discounts will increase with TWC. NC is a smaller market then NYC/NJ but they have even more regions then we have with many different varying rates. NYC isn't alone with such a diverse offering per location.


It may appear that TWC is or may be trying to stop the city from giving the agreement, but the problem lies with Verizon themsekves, While they have had dixcussions with the Mayor and other politicians they still have not submitted the proper paperwork to the The Franchise and Concession Review Committee (FCRC) a sub commitee of the DIOTT. All my research has shown that Verizon was instrumental in getting access to run wire and brace the cable cos for the competitio0n. But I aven't read or uncovered any proof that an franchise agreement has been officially requested. On top of this, the proccess seems to favor TWC anyway. To many people need to receive, read and aqccept before the city makes final approval. IMO a borough by borough approach would have given us faster access but no matter what differences we may have the 5 is always considered 1! This is why LI and upstate NY is having such a successful launch, A town to town approach has a lot less red tape then our great city has.


All we have to do now is sit back and hope Verizon gets aggressive. Without that we will be living with TWC for years to come.


----------



## nuttyinnyc

As for advertiseing, Guys we are screwed by being in the largest commuter region as well as the #1 TV market. While most of the advertisements on TV are national their will be some local ones because FIOS is making somegreat moves beyond the 5 boroughs. Unfortunately, the surrounding areas share the same TV frequencies for most of the Tri-state area. You would really have to go down in Southern Jersey to see the other local NBC station or as far west as Rochester NY or noth of Albany to see a different NBC sister channel. This is why we in NYC have to observe the onslaught of FIOS commercials. As for the flyers in the phone bill all the way down to flliers in the middle of Mahattan The Verizon land line bill sends us NY residents news letters so the whole state gets them. As for anything you might see in the city, Manhaqttan has Millions of commuting workers. These ads are for them more then the residents of this great city.

We are stuck with them and will hear how great FIOS TV will be with a no relief in site for NYCers like you and me!!!


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *realdeal99* /forum/post/12290386
> 
> 
> I knew about it but I read THIS post and thought maybe something had changed... Oh well.



That post is still correct.


Any NFL Network game involving a NY team will be simulcast in NYC on a local OTA station.


This season - Week 17 - Giants will be on WWOR-My9 HD. (My9 will also have 2 Rangers and 2 Knicks games this season...)


----------



## nuttyinnyc

This scares me!!! If you look between the lines they are touting product only as their defense. This could lead to a very small price battle So much for competition being a good thing. It seems like they are saying "We are offering the best so we expect to be paid the best". They have increase dtheir prices yearly just like TWC does but at more of steep %. At that rate they will be caught up basic service charge that TWC already charfes us. Verizon has it in their heads that they will be giving the better servicen which is true from all the reviews we have seen, Is that enough reason to leave? It may be for some, but Saterlitte TV has had superior TV service for years and TWC has survived and profited. Once the discount of their triple play packages run out I see only the same complaints we see here about TWC but now about Verizon.



On a TWC positive note. NGHD looks great. Critical-Situation which was new this week looks far superior then the SD sinulcast and if you guys remember I gave the SD feed good grades last summer.


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/12290861
> 
> 
> This scares me!!! If you look between the lines they are touting product only as their defense. This could lead to a very small price battle So much for competition being a good thing. It seems like they are saying "We are offering the best so we expect to be paid the best". They have increase dtheir prices yearly just like TWC does but at more of steep %. At that rate they will be caught up basic service charge that TWC already charfes us. Verizon has it in their heads that they will be giving the better servicen which is true from all the reviews we have seen, Is that enough reason to leave? It may be for some, but Saterlitte TV has had superior TV service for years and TWC has survived and profited. Once the discount of their triple play packages run out I see only the same complaints we see here about TWC but now about Verizon.
> 
> 
> 
> On a TWC positive note. NGHD looks great. Critical-Situation which was new this week looks far superior then the SD sinulcast and if you guys remember I gave the SD feed good grades last summer.



As one who has both FIOS and TWC I can honestly say that Verizon deserves the money they charge.


Yesterday I moved my dinosaur XBR960 Sony, arguably one of the best HD sets ever made, from my Queens apt to LI. Having watched that TV with TWC for nearly 3 years, I have to tell you I was absolutely stunned when I plugged her into the FIOS box. All I could say was "WOW!!"


It was almost like the TV got a shot in the arm and came back to its beautiful HD glory. When I got home last night and put on TNT-HD (sorry - I like Linsday Lohan), and saw all of the macroblocking and pixilation I was so sad.


Bring on FIOS!!


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/12292140
> 
> 
> As one who has both FIOS and TWC I can honestly say that Verizon deserves the money they charge.
> 
> 
> Yesterday I moved my dinosaur XBR960 Sony, arguably one of the best HD sets ever made, from my Queens apt to LI. Having watched that TV with TWC for nearly 3 years, I have to tell you I was absolutely stunned when I plugged her into the FIOS box. All I could say was "WOW!!"
> 
> 
> It was almost like the TV got a shot in the arm and came back to its beautiful HD glory. When I got home last night and put on TNT-HD (sorry - I like Linsday Lohan), and saw all of the macroblocking and pixilation I was so sad.
> 
> 
> Bring on FIOS!!



I don't think it's fair to compare FIOS HD channel quality to arguably TWC's worst HD channel. And I'm far from a TWC supporter.


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/12293488
> 
> 
> I don't think it's fair to compare FIOS HD channel quality to arguably TWC's worst HD channel. And I'm far from a TWC supporter.





Point taken - but I wasn't comparing to that channel. I know TNT was bugging out last night for everyone.


Generally speaking - the quality is far superior. I can even watch SD content on FIOS if I had to and not be disappointed. I could never say that with TWC.


I'll tell you what channel looked absolutely stunning compared to TWC - HDNET Movies. For some reason it just lacks the wow factor that FIOS provides. I was never impressed with the PQ of that channel and now I know it must be because of something TWC is doing - on FIOS it is nothing short of spectacular.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/12293620
> 
> 
> Generally speaking - the quality is far superior.
> 
> ....For some reason it just lacks the wow factor that FIOS provides. I was never impressed with the PQ of that channel and now I know it must be because of something TWC is doing - on FIOS it is nothing short of spectacular.



I appreciate the comparison and the review







but unfortunately, for most (all?) of us in this Thread's market, FIOS TV is not a viable option. I would love to hear a comparison from someone who has TW and DirecTv.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/12293792
> 
> 
> I appreciate the comparison and the review
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but unfortunately, for most (all?) of us in this Thread's market, FIOS TV is not a viable option. I would love to hear a comparison from someone who has TW and DirecTv.



Actually, I'd say that most of us in this thread's market have a greater chance of getting FIOS before we could get DirectV.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/12294663
> 
> 
> Actually, I'd say that most of us in this thread's market have a greater chance of getting FIOS before we could get DirectV.



The fact is, DirecTv _is_ available in our market. FIOS TV, specifically in this city, is not. Obviously a satellite is not conducive to an apartment building but it's certainly not improbable. And, there are plenty of locations, primarily in the other 4 boroughs, that are certainly more dish capable.


----------



## LL3HD

Regardless, it probably wouldn’t matter to you anyway, there’s no chance (IMO) of you being able to watch your Rangers in HD (MSGHD) with either DirecTv or FIOS TV.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/12294794
> 
> 
> Regardless, it probably wouldn't matter to you anyway, there's no chance (IMO) of you being able to watch your Rangers in HD (MSGHD) with either DirecTv or FIOS TV.



True, but I'm hoping FIOS will negotiate the rights to carry it at some point. Until then I'm stuck with TWC.


----------



## Lifeline99

I am currently a TWCNYC subscribing, paying lots of $$$ for the "D-Best" package. I am finding myself more and more ignoring the premium channels for movies, and the HBO and Showtime dramas I prefer to watch on DVD. I was wondering if I drop cable TV entirely, but keep RR for data, will I be able to get QAM locals on the wire?


----------



## UnnDunn

You should be able to get QAM. Strictly speaking, TWC should send a person out to trap out the digital cable signals once you cancel digital TV service, but truck rolls are expensive, and they don't really care all that much as long as you still have some sort of account with them.


----------



## LL3HD

Here's an interesting article from Fredfa's HOTP thread


*Who's Got the Best HD?

Cable, Satellite, Telcos Claim Top Picture, Channel Selection*


By Jonathan Hemingway Broadcasting & Cable 11/26/2007


As the holiday shopping season kicks into high gear and Americans add high-definition television sets to their wish lists, viewers will be awash in promotions and ads from MSOs cranking up their HD marketing machines.


As the marketing war heated up earlier this year, DirecTV and Comcast sued each other over advertising that claimed superior picture quality. Comcast was eventually allowed to continue using its ads based on a Frank A. Magid Associates study, while DirecTV was forced to pull its survey-based spots. In October, DirecTV filed a suit against Cox Communications that made claims referencing the Magid study, which was based on Comcast's systems.


Distributors argue over who is offering more HD programming, but DirecTV is spending millions to remind viewers of its 100-plus channel target by year's end. DirecTV's total advertising spending through the first half of the year, at $131.5 million, was on pace to match the 2006 total of $261 million, according to TNS Media.


If there is a marketing tactic out there we don't employ, let me know and we'll give it a try, says Jon Gieselman, DirecTV's senior vice president of advertising.


During the summer, DirecTV launched a new satellite, DirecTV 10, to provide extra capacity. In October, it added more than 40 new HD channels, pushing its total to 72, beyond what its competitors were offering. DirecTV's channel tally now stands at 84.We intentionally held back a significant number of channels until we had critical mass, says Gieselman of October's launch.


The week of Oct. 15, DirecTV heralded the launch by flooding The Wall Street Journal and USA Today with advertising, ramping up its television ads with 30-, 15- and 5-second spots and launching a blimp with an HD camera system and a giant LED screen. The idea was to really blast the marketplace, Gieselman says.


The campaign is meant to have a broad appeal, to those consumers watching in HD and to those who aren't. While they want to attract people who have not yet taken the dive into high-def, Gieselman says they also want to tap that portion of the population who own HD sets but aren't yet hooked up to an HD source. According to Leichtman Research, that number is around 47% of HD set owners.


DirecTV is running a mix of commercials on both high-definition and standard-definition channels and also integrating with programming that Gieselman says reinforces our brand message. DirecTV has maintained a presence around sports, such as NFL football and baseball's World Series, but has also struck sponsorship deals with network shows including AMC's Mad Men and USA's Burn Notice.


Is the marketing push paying off for DirecTV? The company's third-quarter operating results provided some insight. DirecTV doesn't disclose how many new customers specifically take its HD package, but in the three months ended Sept. 30, more than 50% of the 1 million new subscribers signed up for advanced services, which include HD and DVR. That is up from 28% in the same quarter a year earlier. DirecTV has a total of 16.5 million subscribers.


Cable operators counter DirecTV's marketing blitz on high-definition superiority with an edge of their own. Cable has the ability to offer video-on-demand, and lots of it. Stressing choices where DirecTV stresses channels, big cable companies are stoking their VOD libraries with more high-definition content. Most cable systems carry an average of 25 linear high-definition channels, but operators are moving to increase their capacity to deliver more channels through plant upgrades and implementation of switched digital video, which sends a signal down the pipe only when a customer requests it, freeing up bandwidth.


For example, Comcast, the nation's largest cable company, carries 250 high-definition offerings on-demand. The second-largest operator, Time Warner Cable, carries between 130 and 200, depending on the system.


VOD has been an Achilles' heel for satellite providers because they lack the interactive signal needed to deliver content on demand. For cable operators, having a VOD platform allows them to expand HD offerings while their capacity to deliver linear HD channels is constrained.


Cable companies are seeing their fair share of HD customers. According to Derek Harrar, Comcast's senior VP and general manager of video services, Demand for HD is insatiable. Harrar says much of the demand for its HD product is derived from existing customer upgrades. Of Comcast's digital cable subscribers, 40% were taking advanced services at the end of the third quarter compared to 33% in the same period a year ago.


In an effort to appeal to cost-conscious consumers, some cable companies, such as Time Warner Cable and Cablevision Systems, also emphasize that they don't charge extra for an HD tier. For the holiday season, Time Warner Cable is utilizing resources at its disposal by running tie-in television spots for its Home of the Free HD campaign with the Warner Bros. film Fred Claus.


The universe of total HD subscribers is around 16 million, and growing in part because the HD battle is not confined to cable and satellite. A new challenger in the arena is Verizon Communications' FiOS TV. In October, Verizon announced FiOS will match DirecTV's claim to carry 150 HD channels by the end of 2008. A spring 2008 launch will bring its HD channel count to more than 60, but the company is adding programming and presently carries 23 HD channels.


The FiOS network is in the early stages of its rollout, but its fiber to the premises (FTTP) system will have the capacity to deliver a deep lineup of linear channels as well as programs on-demand. Verizon expects to have 1,000 HD on-demand titles by the end of next year.

http://www.broadcastingcable.com/ind...leID=CA6504742


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/12301756
> 
> 
> Cable operators counter DirecTV's marketing blitz on high-definition superiority with an edge of their own. *Cable has the ability to offer video-on-demand, and lots of it.* Stressing choices where DirecTV stresses channels, big cable companies are stoking their VOD libraries with more high-definition content. Most cable systems carry an average of 25 linear high-definition channels, but operators are moving to increase their capacity to deliver more channels through plant upgrades and implementation of switched digital video, which sends a signal down the pipe only when a customer requests it, freeing up bandwidth.



If this is cable's big ace in the hole,







what the heck is taking so long? Give us HD On Demand already, especially with the HD channels that we already have SD On Demand. Stop talking about it and bring it on! Who needs On Demand without HD?


> Quote:
> VOD has been an Achilles' heel for satellite providers because they lack the interactive signal needed to deliver content on demand. For cable operators, having a VOD platform allows them to expand HD offerings while their capacity to deliver linear HD channels is constrained.





> Quote:
> In an effort to appeal to cost-conscious consumers, some cable companies, such as Time Warner Cable and Cablevision Systems, also emphasize that they don't charge extra for an HD tier.



That's funny; I could've sworn that I'm paying extra for a couple of HD channels (that used to be more).










> Quote:
> The FiOS network is in the early stages of its rollout, but its fiber to the premises (FTTP) system will have the capacity to deliver a deep lineup of linear channels *as well as programs on-demand.* Verizon expects to have 1,000 HD on-demand titles by the end of next year.



The dragon slayer.


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/12293620
> 
> 
> Generally speaking - the quality is far superior. I can even watch SD content on FIOS if I had to and not be disappointed. I could never say that with TWC.
> 
> 
> I'll tell you what channel looked absolutely stunning compared to TWC - HDNET Movies. For some reason it just lacks the wow factor that FIOS provides. I was never impressed with the PQ of that channel and now I know it must be because of something TWC is doing - on FIOS it is nothing short of spectacular.



Interesting. Nice to read TWC-FIOS comparisons. AFAIK, no one's posted measuring more than about 1335 lines effective horizontal resolution from NYC's TWC using HDNet's Saturday 6:30 am ET test patterns (if that's still current). With a full-rez 1080p display, you should be able to resolve ~10.7 on the vertical converging wedge lines (this technique ).


Someone at an Orlando former-TWC site recently measured nearly 1920X1080. Seems that ~1300 lines maximum effective rez from NYC TWC versus nearly maximum elsewhere or on FIOS locally points to TWC doing "something" here. BTW, there are mixed reports of HDNet pattern resolutions via FIOS, too, with this non-local measurement maxing at ~1333 lines, although with a DLP display that apparently couldn't resolve a full 1920 lines.


HDNet Movies, which typically supplies films at ~17 Mbps compared to lesser rates from many other sources, does provide great PQ. Although, if estimates of telecined film sources being only 800--1100 lines is accurate, it's not clear that local limits of ~1300 lines is serious for movie viewing. It likely is for live broadcasts or other fuller effective-resolution programming. -- John


----------



## Lifeline99

From everything I have read here, it seems as though the only unencrypted QAM HD channels are the locals and possibly TNTHD. I am less sure about standard def stuff...is the situation the same?


----------



## kingasia

hi guys

i live in queens and have a 8300HDC with a samsung hpt 4245

with component everything works fine but with HDMI it only outputs at 1080I.. it will not let me output at 720p.. is there a way to make it output at 720 via hdmi?


----------



## ANGEL 35

Did anyone with a 8300HDC get a cable card update. This is 2nd time i got it. I can not see what it did.This happend on the UWS. New york city.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/12301851
> 
> 
> That's funny; I could've sworn that I'm paying extra for a couple of HD channels (that used to be more).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dragon slayer.



It's called HDXtra. Started with 5 HD channels, now it's 3 plus a bunch of SD channels. 9 bucks/month extra unless you have DVR service. Oh wait, they are increasing all rates, I think DVR is up to 10/month.


What a load of crap they are spreading... lots of HD VOD? Poppycock, in the NY Metro area, one of the biggest markets in the county that have all of ZERO HD VOD. Not only that, but all the PPV movies are... SD. Not only that, but most are panned & scanned, from looking over the list I see maybe 3 or so that are widescreen but obviously low resolution.


Having said that, from what I've seen along with various friends in my city, TWC's VOD is not close to being really ready, despite the fact thet've been "doing it" for years and years. All of us have had far more than one experience when we sat down to see a VOD something only to find it doesn't work... all you get is a "your movie can not be accessed at this time, keep trying every five minutes for the next 4 days straight, without sleep, a shower or bathroom breaks and you have a better than 50% chance of seeing what you want." Or words to that effect.


----------



## nyy7

How do I tell what software I have. It sure is different. Also, is there a manual on-line anywhere so I can learn the functions of the new software?

Thanks,


bruce in Belle Harbor


----------



## SRFast

Hi. My sister just purchased a 32" Sony Bravia LCD HDTV. She exchanged her TWC DTV STB for an HD STB box and they gave her a Samsung SMT3050. When the STB is tuned to an SD channel, the image is displayed properly with black side bars (4x3). When tuned to an HD channel with HD contentt, i.e. 703 or 713, the image appears in the center of the screen with black top, bottom and side bars. It looks like 16x9 with borders. When SD content is displayed, it appears smaller than the HD content, but still with the black border. The STB is set for 16x9 and 1080i. The TV is set at "Normal" for the aspect. Any ideas why the 16x9 HD content doesn't fill the entire screen? Could it be a TWC provisioning issue?


BTW, another sister has a similar Sony LCD with DirecTV and her HD content fills the screen. I have a 52" Mits DLP with a TWC CC and SA 8300HD and it fills the screen.


TIA....JL


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRFast* /forum/post/12332781
> 
> 
> The STB is set for 16x9 and 1080i. The *TV is set at "Normal"* for the aspect.



Are there other settings listed in the TV besides normal and what are they called?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRFast* /forum/post/12332781
> 
> 
> Hi. My sister just purchased a 32" Sony Bravia LCD HDTV. She exchanged her TWC DTV STB for an HD STB box and they gave her a Samsung SMT3050. When the STB is tuned to an SD channel, the image is displayed properly with black side bars (4x3). When tuned to an HD channel with HD contentt, i.e. 703 or 713, the image appears in the center of the screen with black top, bottom and side bars. It looks like 16x9 with borders. When SD content is displayed, it appears smaller than the HD content, but still with the black border. The STB is set for 16x9 and 1080i. The TV is set at "Normal" for the aspect. Any ideas why the 16x9 HD content doesn't fill the entire screen? Could it be a TWC provisioning issue?
> 
> 
> BTW, another sister has a similar Sony LCD with DirecTV and her HD content fills the screen. I have a 52" Mits DLP with a TWC CC and SA 8300HD and it fills the screen.
> 
> 
> TIA....JL



How are you connecting the cable box to the tv?

If you are using the same coax cable that you used with the old SD box - you wont get any HD....


If you are using HDMI/DVI or component..... I'd also double check the random TV settings there might be....


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRFast* /forum/post/12332781
> 
> 
> Hi. My sister just purchased a 32" Sony Bravia LCD HDTV. She exchanged her TWC DTV STB for an HD STB box and they gave her a Samsung SMT3050. When the STB is tuned to an SD channel, the image is displayed properly with black side bars (4x3). When tuned to an HD channel with HD contentt, i.e. 703 or 713, the image appears in the center of the screen with black top, bottom and side bars. It looks like 16x9 with borders. When SD content is displayed, it appears smaller than the HD content, but still with the black border. The STB is set for 16x9 and 1080i. The TV is set at "Normal" for the aspect. Any ideas why the 16x9 HD content doesn't fill the entire screen? Could it be a TWC provisioning issue?
> 
> 
> BTW, another sister has a similar Sony LCD with DirecTV and her HD content fills the screen. I have a 52" Mits DLP with a TWC CC and SA 8300HD and it fills the screen.
> 
> 
> TIA....JL



my sony is in wide mode, an sd and hd are displayed properly.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyy7* /forum/post/12330830
> 
> 
> How do I tell what software I have. It sure is different. Also, is there a manual on-line anywhere so I can learn the functions of the new software?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> bruce in Belle Harbor



lf u got a hdc then u have the mystro software. i think the twc website has a lil info on it.


----------



## Berk32

LOL


New TWC commercial for free HD (and HD football).


Included in their promoted HD offerings.... all of the Sports Tier channels! (which of course are all currently SD for us in NYC... and I'm pretty sure most don't even have an HD feed yet...)


Nice job guys...


Who wants to guess when the Fox College Sports channels will be available in HD?



Edit: so it seems of the 8 sports tier channels - only the 3 FCS channels dont have HD feeds yet... directv will have CSTV and Tennis soon when they launch.... and NBATVHD, Fuel HD, and NHL Network exist... and some are actually getting that last one soon...


But the fact that they are being advertised as being part of the HD offerings............


----------



## nyy7

I am using a new SA8300HDC with mystro software. I try an HBO on demand movie and do not desire to finish it. How do I remove it from the listing of In Progress movies?


Thanks,

Bruce in Belle Harbor


----------



## qbbraveheart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRFast* /forum/post/12332781
> 
> 
> Hi. My sister just purchased a 32" Sony Bravia LCD HDTV. She exchanged her TWC DTV STB for an HD STB box and they gave her a Samsung SMT3050. When the STB is tuned to an SD channel, the image is displayed properly with black side bars (4x3). When tuned to an HD channel with HD contentt, i.e. 703 or 713, the image appears in the center of the screen with black top, bottom and side bars. It looks like 16x9 with borders. When SD content is displayed, it appears smaller than the HD content, but still with the black border. The STB is set for 16x9 and 1080i. The TV is set at "Normal" for the aspect. Any ideas why the 16x9 HD content doesn't fill the entire screen? Could it be a TWC provisioning issue?
> 
> 
> BTW, another sister has a similar Sony LCD with DirecTV and her HD content fills the screen. I have a 52" Mits DLP with a TWC CC and SA 8300HD and it fills the screen.
> 
> 
> TIA....JL



just because its on an HD chanell doesnt it mean its HD 24/7


----------



## csundbom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyy7* /forum/post/12336708
> 
> 
> I am using a new SA8300HDC with mystro software. I try an HBO on demand movie and do not desire to finish it. How do I remove it from the listing of In Progress movies?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bruce in Belle Harbor



Fast Forward through it?


----------



## nyy7

Thought their might be an easier way.


Bruce


----------



## coneyparleg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyy7* /forum/post/12336708
> 
> 
> I am using a new SA8300HDC with mystro software. I try an HBO on demand movie and do not desire to finish it. How do I remove it from the listing of In Progress movies?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bruce in Belle Harbor



Try rebooting the box?


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRFast* /forum/post/12332781
> 
> 
> Any ideas why the 16x9 HD content doesn't fill the entire screen? Could it be a TWC provisioning issue?



She's got the Sony set incorrectly. On the XBR's...


Normal = 4:3
FULL = 16:9


A_C


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRFast* /forum/post/12332781
> 
> 
> Hi. My sister just purchased a 32" Sony Bravia LCD HDTV. She exchanged her TWC DTV STB for an HD STB box and they gave her a Samsung SMT3050. When the STB is tuned to an SD channel, the image is displayed properly with black side bars (4x3). When tuned to an HD channel with HD contentt, i.e. 703 or 713, the image appears in the center of the screen with black top, bottom and side bars. It looks like 16x9 with borders. When SD content is displayed, it appears smaller than the HD content, but still with the black border. The STB is set for 16x9 and 1080i. The TV is set at "Normal" for the aspect. Any ideas why the 16x9 HD content doesn't fill the entire screen? Could it be a TWC provisioning issue?
> 
> 
> BTW, another sister has a similar Sony LCD with DirecTV and her HD content fills the screen. I have a 52" Mits DLP with a TWC CC and SA 8300HD and it fills the screen.
> 
> 
> TIA....JL



Funny, I really disliked Sony nomenclature (full and normal, donnez moi une break) and that was a small part of why I went Samsung. Do I assume correctly that this is a straight STB with no DVR functionality?


----------



## lee7n

My HDMI port got damaged on my 8300HD and I got the 8300HDC yesterday. Other than taking 3 hours to boot it seems ok. I think it was a signal problem. I see a lot of complaints about mystro software but so far it seems better than passsport. The guide is just as fast and there are more options. I love that I can make the sidebars black on sd channels, I could not stand the gray for the last few years. Granted I have not tried to set a recording yet, but if the recording is fine, I believe this is a superior box to the 8300HD. There seem to be complaints about recording on the 8300HD also but I never experienced even one recording problem and I use that feature daily. The only thing I don't like and I never tried this on the 8300HD since I didn't have hdmi on my tv before is that once you set the sound to hdmi, it seems to cut off the optical connection which is annoying since I don't always want to use the tv for sound and prefer my receiver for movies. Just curious what other peoples experiences have been, I will see how it goes for the next few days and maybe revise my opinion.


----------



## SRFast

Thanks for your responses.


Berk32:

The problem is probably caused by using the old coax "patch" cable. I believe she got an HDMI cable and I will check it out later. BTW, it's a shame TWC CS didn't mention this when we spoke to them.


Regards...JL


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRFast* /forum/post/12339447
> 
> 
> Thanks for your responses.
> 
> 
> Berk32:
> 
> The problem is probably caused by using the old coax "patch" cable. I believe she got an HDMI cable and I will check it out later. BTW, it's a shame TWC CS didn't mention this when we spoke to them.
> 
> 
> Regards...JL



TWC is supposed to provide a set of component cables when you get a new HD box....


When you said she traded the box in - I had a feeling she probably didn't get the new cables - and probably had no idea that the cable box can't send HD to the TV via coax cable


----------



## taichi90210

First I apologize if this has been covered but searching for "hdmi audio" turned up just about every post. Here's my setup:


TV: Philips 47PFL7422D/37

HDMI 1: PS3

HDMI 2: XBOX 360

HDMI 3: Scientific Atlanta Explorer 8300HD Cable Box

AV 3: Nintendo Wii


* All 3 HDMI devices are using HDMI cables only, no optical/coax audio cables.

* TV has latest firmware 64.whatever from around Nov 14 date.


PROBLEM:

In this configuration I get picture and sound from all devices EXCEPT the cable box which gets picture only.


* If I unplug the HDMI cable from XBOX 360 either at the XBOX or TV end the audio INSTANTLY comes on for the TV.

* I can then plug the XBOX HDMI cable back in and still have cable TV audio but when I switch to another HDMI device and then back the audio is gone again.


One other REALLY WEIRD THING:


If all three HDMI cables are plugged into the TV, then if I go to the cable box's settings and choose output formats (1080i, 720p, 480p, 480i) I cannot make changes. As soon as I unplug one of the other HDMI cables I can make changes and they will be applied.

*This was discovered by accident when I wanted to change the sidebars for 4:3 programs.


* Audio Out on the cable box is set to HDMI and not digital output.


* I have tried swapping the HDMI cables around and it still happens.


Any clues? I don't know where to begin. Any thoughts are GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *taichi90210* /forum/post/12344977
> 
> 
> First I apologize if this has been covered but searching for "hdmi audio" turned up just about every post. Here's my setup:
> 
> 
> TV: Philips 47PFL7422D/37
> 
> HDMI 1: PS3
> 
> HDMI 2: XBOX 360
> 
> HDMI 3: Scientific Atlanta Explorer 8300HD Cable Box
> 
> AV 3: Nintendo Wii
> 
> 
> * All 3 HDMI devices are using HDMI cables only, no optical/coax audio cables.
> 
> * TV has latest firmware 64.whatever from around Nov 14 date.
> 
> 
> PROBLEM:
> 
> In this configuration I get picture and sound from all devices EXCEPT the cable box which gets picture only.
> 
> 
> * If I unplug the HDMI cable from XBOX 360 either at the XBOX or TV end the audio INSTANTLY comes on for the TV.
> 
> * I can then plug the XBOX HDMI cable back in and still have cable TV audio but when I switch to another HDMI device and then back the audio is gone again.
> 
> 
> One other REALLY WEIRD THING:
> 
> 
> If all three HDMI cables are plugged into the TV, then if I go to the cable box's settings and choose output formats (1080i, 720p, 480p, 480i) I cannot make changes. As soon as I unplug one of the other HDMI cables I can make changes and they will be applied.
> 
> *This was discovered by accident when I wanted to change the sidebars for 4:3 programs.
> 
> 
> * Audio Out on the cable box is set to HDMI and not digital output.
> 
> 
> * I have tried swapping the HDMI cables around and it still happens.
> 
> 
> Any clues? I don't know where to begin. Any thoughts are GREATLY appreciated.




I just bought a new Sony XBR and have had some HDMI issues similar to yours. I never had a problem on my last TV - so I'm thinking it may have to do with the 8300 not being 100% compatible with HDMI 1.3.


I can't seem to duplicate the problem at will, but when my audio drops out if I switch to an SD channel and back it will come back to life.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/12327482
> 
> 
> Did anyone with a 8300HDC get a cable card update. This is 2nd time i got it. I can not see what it did.This happend on the UWS. New york city.



Well it happend again I got a cable card update last night on the 8300HDC box. I still do not know what it is doing







Is any one getting this??


----------



## manhattan12345




> Quote:
> Wider World of HD
> 
> By Staff -- Broadcasting & Cable, 11/26/2007
> 
> 
> In the high-definition arms race, distributors push to add new HD channels when programmers make them available.
> 
> 
> A total of 68 national cable networks, including premium services, have launched so far. DirecTV's boast of 70 or more channels includes regional services and East and West Coast feeds of networks like Showtime.
> 
> 
> Our list includes 15 channels offered under the Voom umbrella, that is available on EchoStar's Dish network. Here's a list of what's out there:
> 
> 
> Animal Planet HD
> 
> Animania HD
> 
> A&E Network HD
> 
> Big Ten Network HD
> 
> Bravo Network HD
> 
> Cartoon Network HD
> 
> Cinemax HD
> 
> CMT HD
> 
> CNBC HD+
> 
> CNN HD
> 
> Discovery HD
> 
> Equator HD
> 
> ESPN HD
> 
> ESPN2 HD
> 
> Family Room HD
> 
> Film Fest HD
> 
> Food Network HD
> 
> Fox Business Net. HD
> 
> Fuel TV HD
> 
> FX HD
> 
> Gallery HD
> 
> GameHD (InDemand
> 
> Network)
> 
> Game Play HD
> 
> HBO HD
> 
> HDNet
> 
> HDNet Movies
> 
> HD News
> 
> HD Theater
> 
> History Channel HD
> 
> HGTV HD
> 
> Kung Fu HD
> 
> Lifetime Movie Net. HD
> 
> MGM HD
> 
> MHD
> 
> Mojo
> 
> Monsters HD
> 
> Nat. Geo. Channel HD
> 
> NBA TV
> 
> NFL Network HD
> 
> NHL Network HD
> 
> Nick HD
> 
> Outdoor Channel 2 HD
> 
> Playboy HD
> 
> Rave HD
> 
> Rush HD
> 
> Science Channel HD
> 
> Sci Fi Channel HD
> 
> Showtime HD
> 
> Smithsonian Ch. HD
> 
> Speed Network HD
> 
> Spice HD
> 
> Spike TV HD
> 
> Starz HD Feeds
> 
> TBS HD
> 
> TeamHD (InDemand
> 
> Network)
> 
> TLC HD
> 
> TMC HD
> 
> TNT HD
> 
> Treasure HD
> 
> Universal HD
> 
> USA Network HD
> 
> Ultra HD
> 
> Versus HD/Golf HD
> 
> VH1 HD
> 
> Wealth TV HD
> 
> Weather Channel HD
> 
> World Cinema HD
> 
> World Sport HD
> 
> 
> Source: CTAM, Broadcasting & Cable Research



But we got two new HD channels on the 15th! woohoo!


----------



## triscitman

I'm thinking about getting the AVR 3808ci soon and was wondering whether the SA8300HD (not HDC) will play nice with HDMI. When I first got this box (~2 years ago I think), I had all sorts of problems with HDMI directly into my LG 32LX2D TV. I ended up calling a CSR and they told me that the 8300 didn't support HDMI yet.


I called again a week or so ago and asked a CSR if the HDMI had been fixed on the 8300 boxes. I was told that I'd have to return my 8300HD to 23rd Street and pick up a new box to get HDMI working again. Since I never ever ever believe TWC CSRs, I came here to figure it out. I'm pretty sure that the HDMI works now in the 8300HD boxes based on the posts here (I have not checked mine yet - don't want to destroy the living room until the 3808 gets here).


The next issue is that I have a SD TiVo also connected to my 8300. With the limited space of the 8300, I added this on to grab all the SD programming wifey tapes. Can I run HDMI and composite out of 8300 at the same time? I've heard that with some boxes, running HDMI will kill the component outs but wasn't sure if HDMI would kill the composite outs as well.


1. Will the 8300HD HDMI out play nice with the Denon 3808ci?


2. Will running HDMI out of the 8300 kill the composite out?


Thanks


Greg in Manhattan


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *manhattan12345* /forum/post/12349082
> 
> 
> But we got two new HD channels on the 15th! woohoo!



Which means that in all of 2007, we got a net of 4 added HD channels (excluding SI and Woodside which got gobs of channels AND lower rates than Manhattan residents get). One could also say that 2 coming at the end of the year shouldn't really be counted because we have had so little time IN 2007 to watch them.


Pathetic.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *triscitman* /forum/post/12349954
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about getting the AVR 3808ci soon and was wondering whether the SA8300HD (not HDC) will play nice with HDMI. When I first got this box (~2 years ago I think), I had all sorts of problems with HDMI directly into my LG 32LX2D TV. I ended up calling a CSR and they told me that the 8300 didn't support HDMI yet.
> 
> 
> I called again a week or so ago and asked a CSR if the HDMI had been fixed on the 8300 boxes. I was told that I'd have to return my 8300HD to 23rd Street and pick up a new box to get HDMI working again. Since I never ever ever believe TWC CSRs, I came here to figure it out. I'm pretty sure that the HDMI works now in the 8300HD boxes based on the posts here (I have not checked mine yet - don't want to destroy the living room until the 3808 gets here).
> 
> 
> The next issue is that I have a SD TiVo also connected to my 8300. With the limited space of the 8300, I added this on to grab all the SD programming wifey tapes. Can I run HDMI and composite out of 8300 at the same time? I've heard that with some boxes, running HDMI will kill the component outs but wasn't sure if HDMI would kill the composite outs as well.
> 
> 
> 1. Will the 8300HD HDMI out play nice with the Denon 3808ci?
> 
> 
> 2. Will running HDMI out of the 8300 kill the composite out?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Greg in Manhattan



HDMI 'should work' well now...


you never know what might happen from box to box though...


I've been using an HDMI cable on my 8300 box since August '05. The original handshaking issues that would randomly pop up early on were fixed with a software update a few months later.


But when an HDMI cable is plugged in - the other video outputs are disabled.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Check this out:

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/2007...up.html?page=0 


I dare say *NOW* is the time to file your complaints.


Mine will run along the lines of some city addresses getting substantially more HD content while paying less.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/12358867
> 
> 
> Check this out:
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/news/2007...up.html?page=0
> 
> *NOW* is the time to file your complaints.





> Quote:
> Howard Szarfarc, division president of Time Warner Cable, told me the complaint figures are tiny when compared with the huge number of customers. Time Warner has 1.1 million subscribers in the city, while Cablevision has approximately 600,000.



This is the kind of moronic logic that makes me want to throw my TV out to the curb, along with my modem and phone.


By the way, is this true? Cablevision only has about 600,000 subscribers? With the population of Long Island bigger than ever and the other areas in this market that are CVthat's all they have? This sounds like more crap from the TW president.


----------



## 5w30




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/12359539
> 
> 
> This is the kind of moronic logic that makes me want to throw my TV out to the curb, along with my modem and phone.
> 
> 
> By the way, is this true? Cablevision only has about 600,000 subscribers? With the population of Long Island bigger than ever and the other areas in this market that are CVthat's all they have? This sounds like more crap from the TW president.



TW guy is right. He was talking about Cablevision's subs in the Bronx and Brooklyn only.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *5w30* /forum/post/12360303
> 
> 
> TW guy is right. He was talking about Cablevision's subs in the Bronx and Brooklyn only.










OK, this is true but I think it's still a moronic defense. I let the blood bubbling over in my head obscure my visionbut forget about the _amount_ of subscribers, he should compare the _percentage_ of complaints (between TW and CV). Perhaps then, he might have a point, or perhaps not.


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/12359539
> 
> 
> By the way, is this true? Cablevision only has about 600,000 subscribers? With the population of Long Island bigger than ever and the other areas in this market that are CVthat's all they have? This sounds like more crap from the TW president.



A co-worker of mine lives in Long Island and he is a DirecTV subscriber. I would assume a good number of LI residents subscribe to the service for savings and options.


----------



## therustytrombone

Is anyone else having trouble with FOX HD today? When I tune to it I get a gray screen. Once I got a dialog box saying "This channel is currently unavailable (Hit A to continue)", and the other time my box rebooted after tuning to the channel for a minute. I'm in NJ using the awesome SA8300HD box. If no one else is having this trouble, it's my box and I won't be able to watch the Giants in HD today


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *therustytrombone* /forum/post/12376810
> 
> 
> Is anyone else having trouble with FOX HD today? When I tune to it I get a gray screen. Once I got a dialog box saying "This channel is currently unavailable (Hit A to continue)", and the other time my box rebooted after tuning to the channel for a minute. I'm in NJ using the awesome SA8300HD box. If no one else is having this trouble, it's my box and I won't be able to watch the Giants in HD today



No problem here in Queens.


I doubt that it would matter but how is your hook upcomponent, HDMI? Did you try calling TW to see if it's on their end? Even though your box rebooted on its own, I'd unplug it for a few minutes for a hard reboot.


----------



## therustytrombone

Hooked up using HDMI. All other HD channels seem to be fine... I called TW and all they ever say is "We can send a tech out next thursday!" I'm gonna just go to the office tomorrow and get my 3rd SAHD8300 (HDD fried on the first one)... thanks for the reply.


----------



## seamus21514

I have my 8300HD hooked up via component. Will I get better picture switching to HDMI? There is a bad audio lag with component. and i have to turn theTV on an off to correct the problem.


----------



## lewisr

Should I expect any challenges in getting a second HD-DVR box (to swap with a non-DVR HD box) on my second TV?


What I really wanted was an HD Tivo, but given the _Sturm und Drang_ which seems to be associated with getting them to come and install two cablecards (NOT based on personal experience, only on what I've read on the interwebs), I'd just as soon save the $$ and get another box from TWC... I actually don't mind the 8300HD one bit, but then again, I never tried a Tivo.


Thanks in advance!!


Best,

Lewis


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/12293620
> 
> 
> Point taken - but I wasn't comparing to that channel. I know TNT was bugging out last night for everyone.
> 
> 
> Generally speaking - the quality is far superior. I can even watch SD content on FIOS if I had to and not be disappointed. I could never say that with TWC.
> 
> 
> I'll tell you what channel looked absolutely stunning compared to TWC - HDNET Movies. For some reason it just lacks the wow factor that FIOS provides. I was never impressed with the PQ of that channel and now I know it must be because of something TWC is doing - on FIOS it is nothing short of spectacular.



while I understand FIOS should have better PQ, they are able to set channels to the proper frequencies. Not compress multiple channels together. And lets not forget new wiring from main transmitter to every point of your house. All these factors should lead better service. But what happens when it expands. Does the FIOS internet get slower, does the PQ on TV start to degrade. Not to defend TWC but FIOS is all new and exciting but do we really know how big a load they can handle before they start being TWC Jr.


Maybe it is my location or the rfact that I have had all my wiring redone twice in the past 5 years. But My HD looks spectacular especially HDNET, I have been OOHHing and AAHHing about Mr Cuban's channels ever since I ordered them. As people know here I have been able to watch SD with limited issues. This is why Verizon really has to WOW me with an offer for me to rewire my house again. But for NYC it still looks months away. The whole city might be wired before they get a franchise agreement.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/12328319
> 
> 
> 
> Having said that, from what I've seen along with various friends in my city, TWC's VOD is not close to being really ready, despite the fact thet've been "doing it" for years and years. All of us have had far more than one experience when we sat down to see a VOD something only to find it doesn't work... all you get is a "your movie can not be accessed at this time, keep trying every five minutes for the next 4 days straight, without sleep, a shower or bathroom breaks and you have a better than 50% chance of seeing what you want." Or words to that effect.



Not to add wood to your fire River, This might be another case of you city folk getting the shaft in service. While I did have that problem initially TWC rewired my entire house and presto chango, I press order and spin spin Video starts. Like you guys know I have been a VOD junky for the past 2 summers,


Apartment dwelle4s like yourself do not get the luxuary of a complete rewiring. Even then if you are one of the fortunate buildings that get a comnplete rewiring what about the overload iof the signal that can happen that lessens your chance of connect to VOD.


But TWC where is my VODHD? the claim 130 items to be the low numbver, but in NYC we have Nothing VODHD., Do we?


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRFast* /forum/post/12332781
> 
> 
> Hi. My sister just purchased a 32" Sony Bravia LCD HDTV. She exchanged her TWC DTV STB for an HD STB box and they gave her a Samsung SMT3050. When the STB is tuned to an SD channel, the image is displayed properly with black side bars (4x3). When tuned to an HD channel with HD contentt, i.e. 703 or 713, the image appears in the center of the screen with black top, bottom and side bars. It looks like 16x9 with borders. When SD content is displayed, it appears smaller than the HD content, but still with the black border. The STB is set for 16x9 and 1080i. The TV is set at "Normal" for the aspect. Any ideas why the 16x9 HD content doesn't fill the entire screen? Could it be a TWC provisioning issue?
> 
> 
> BTW, another sister has a similar Sony LCD with DirecTV and her HD content fills the screen. I have a 52" Mits DLP with a TWC CC and SA 8300HD and it fills the screen.
> 
> 
> TIA....JL



The Sony should be set to Full for both settings. Not normal.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/12351436
> 
> 
> HDMI 'should work' well now...
> 
> 
> you never know what might happen from box to box though...
> 
> 
> I've been using an HDMI cable on my 8300 box since August '05. The original handshaking issues that would randomly pop up early on were fixed with a software update a few months later.
> 
> 
> But when an HDMI cable is plugged in - the other video outputs are disabled.



Not true, only for some STB's. My component still works even thought I have HDMI connected. I have the component connected for those not so fresh HDMI days. But the good thing is that those days are becoming a rarity.

You are so right with the box being the luck of the draw. However TWC is becoming 100% HDMI available.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lewisr* /forum/post/12383702
> 
> 
> Should I expect any challenges in getting a second HD-DVR box (to swap with a non-DVR HD box) on my second TV?
> 
> 
> What I really wanted was an HD Tivo, but given the _Sturm und Drang_ which seems to be associated with getting them to come and install two cablecards (NOT based on personal experience, only on what I've read on the interwebs), I'd just as soon save the $$ and get another box from TWC... I actually don't mind the 8300HD one bit, but then again, I never tried a Tivo.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!!
> 
> 
> Best,
> 
> Lewis



as long as you are switching an existunbg box for a DVR box it is an easy 2-3 min stay at the TWC payment center. They have no problem adding cost to your bill. If you were adding a new box then you might have to get a service call. (depending on whp you talk to).


----------



## lewisr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/12385086
> 
> 
> as long as you are switching an existunbg box for a DVR box it is an easy 2-3 min stay at the TWC payment center. They have no problem adding cost to your bill. If you were adding a new box then you might have to get a service call. (depending on whp you talk to).




Thanks for your reply. When do you go to the (I assume 23rd street) cable store and have a short 2-3 minute wait? I'm being totally serious because the last time I went it was well over an hour, and the first time I went to pick up a cable modem (in september of 2001) I was there for over four hours.


Thanks again,

Lewis


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/12358867
> 
> 
> Check this out:
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/news/2007...up.html?page=0
> 
> 
> I dare say *NOW* is the time to file your complaints.
> 
> 
> Mine will run along the lines of some city addresses getting substantially more HD content while paying less.



I have to say, this is the first mention of FIOS TV franchaise actually being close to finalized. That is good news for SI and parts of Queerns, but the rest of us just get to wait out their 5 year plan.


As for th4e complaints, you are absolutely right. Now is the time to fill the Diott's mailbox. But now multiple letters from one, you need to get everyone in your household to write. Friends, family, dogs and cats. Just make it official and remember the complaint is about service or lak there of. Put HD issues aside This is the time to make our voices heard of real issues weith TWC. Like the best one that the artic;e points out. "the prices is going up just as fast as gas prices," and "revenues almost doubled in the past 8 years 1.1 mil to 1.9 mil" That is NYC only numbers lets not forget that this is on top of them losing a lot of customers during those years. Customers like me and yo have financed that increase. While going to those town meeting might not get much done, I still believe the pen is mightier than the sword, so anybody you know that has TWC and has any problem during the past 15 years needs to speak up. They need to know we are not going to take this lying down.


Side note: let's remember I have never experienced some of the major issues that I have read on this thread, But I am a Consumer just like you guys and for this company to double revenue on service that has performed EVEN PAR at best needs to show me proof for yearly increases. why should my bill be equal to our competitors (CableVision, DirectTV, or RCN) if we aree being given less options.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lewisr* /forum/post/12385598
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply. When do you go to the (I assume 23rd street) cable store and have a short 2-3 minute wait? I'm being totally serious because the last time I went it was well over an hour, and the first time I went to pick up a cable modem (in september of 2001) I was there for over four hours.
> 
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Lewis



I am in Queens, I go to the payment center on Atlantic Ave off the Van Wyck expressway. I have been very lucky on the times I have went threre but generally I have been there aftere 3:30 pm. I don't know whatelse is available in Mahattan, but if you could stay away from the stores that would be your best bet. I guess the payment center in the city is on 219 street.

Good Luck!


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/12143122
> 
> 
> .



Your girl got promoted.


11/28/2007


TIME WARNER CABLE PROMOTES MELINDA WITMER TO EXECUTIVE VICE PRESIDENT & CHIEF PROGRAMMING OFFICER

http://www.timewarnercable.com/Inves...71&MarketID=50 



So now we can write a higher person on the food chain that can ignore us!!!! HA HA!


----------



## artguy13

I live on W 149th St in Manhattan and have the 8300HDC HD DVR box. Ever since National Geographic HD and FSN NY HD supposedly became available in NYC, I have been unable to view them. The screen says to call customer service. I currently have the starter package and get all the other regular HD channels. I've called customer service and they confirmed I should be receiving these channels and they have performed multiple reboots with me. They've scheduled someone to come out this weekend and replace the box. Has anyone else had this problem? Is replacing the box really going to solve the problem and give me access to these two channels? Any suggestions? (this happened when TBS HD came out too, but rebooting the box solved the problem, I don't know why it doesn't work in this case)


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artguy13* /forum/post/12387573
> 
> 
> I live on W 149th St in Manhattan and have the 8300HDC HD DVR box. Ever since National Geographic HD and FSN NY HD supposedly became available in NYC, I have been unable to view them. The screen says to call customer service. I currently have the starter package and get all the other regular HD channels. I've called customer service and they confirmed I should be receiving these channels and they have performed multiple reboots with me. They've scheduled someone to come out this weekend and replace the box. Has anyone else had this problem? Is replacing the box really going to solve the problem and give me access to these two channels? Any suggestions? (this happened when TBS HD came out too, but rebooting the box solved the problem, I don't know why it doesn't work in this case)



It happens and has happened to me. If the reboots did not fix it, the replacement box should. It did for me. Good luck.


----------



## zas

 http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...elchanges.html 


"Effective January 15, 2008: Ravi Panjabi will become a premium service (service level change) and cost $11.95/mth.


Also effective January 15, 2008: WAM! will change from DTV and DTV en Espanol service levels to the premium service level."


----------



## broadwayblue

Well, looks like hell has frozen over:

_DIRECTV to Add MSG HD, FSN NY HD

The new channels are expected to be launched tomorrow.

By Swanni


Washington, D.C. (December 4, 2007) -- DIRECTV on Wednesday will add MSG HD and FSN NY HD to its High-Definition regional sports lineup, according to well-placed industry sources.


The channels, which carry pro sports from the New York area, have been in high demand from New York-based viewers since DIRECTV kicked off its HD expansion last September.


The satcaster says it now has more than 85 national HD channels, an increase from nine in September.


MSG HD, which is owned by Cablevision, has broadcast rights to the New York Knicks and New York Rangers.


The network also airs news and information programs such as The Boomer Esiason Show, starring the former NFL quarterback.


The high-def edition of MSG is a simulcast of the standard-def channel.


FSN New York HD, also owned by Cablevision, has the broadcast rights to the New York Islanders and the New Jersey Devils and will occasionally air games from MSG when that network has scheduling conflicts. The channel is also a simulcast of the standard-def network.


Most professional sports events broadcast by the two channels can only be seen in local areas._

http://www.tvpredictions.com/dsports120407.htm 


What do you think this means as far as FIOS carrying these channels too?


----------



## TMSKILZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zas* /forum/post/12396506
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...elchanges.html
> 
> 
> "Effective January 15, 2008: Ravi Panjabi will become a premium service (service level change) and cost $11.95/mth.
> 
> 
> Also effective January 15, 2008: WAM! will change from DTV and DTV en Espanol service levels to the premium service level."



Zas you mean to tell me you're not excited & doing cartwheel flips over the fact that we are getting Ravi Panjabi Premium service? Come on dude, this is bigger than any new HD CHs!


----------



## UnnDunn

Does this mean DirecTV now carries every NY pro sports team in HD?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/12402043
> 
> 
> Does this mean DirecTV now carries every NY pro sports team in HD?



yup


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/12384650
> 
> 
> Not to add wood to your fire River, This might be another case of you city folk getting the shaft in service. While I did have that problem initially TWC rewired my entire house and presto chango, I press order and spin spin Video starts. Like you guys know I have been a VOD junky for the past 2 summers,
> 
> 
> Apartment dwelle4s like yourself do not get the luxuary of a complete rewiring. Even then if you are one of the fortunate buildings that get a comnplete rewiring what about the overload iof the signal that can happen that lessens your chance of connect to VOD.
> 
> 
> But TWC where is my VODHD? the claim 130 items to be the low numbver, but in NYC we have Nothing VODHD., Do we?



Always thought it way odd the there's no PPV HD. It should start there and not with "free" VOD.


BTW, a pal in Man South has issues with VOD as well (I'm Man North). A tech told him the issues was with the local "computers" in his block. I SERIOUSLY doubt this is how they actually do it. Coming from 2 different headends with the same issue sure SEEMS to be a generic/system issue


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/12402103
> 
> 
> yup



So I'm guessing Cablevision will have to stop airing that one commercial. Shame; it was pretty creative.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/12401487
> 
> 
> What do you think this means as far as FIOS carrying these channels too?



Given that FIOS is quite a ways off for us Manhattanites, I'm damn sure they will have them by the time I can actually switch to FIOS.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/12405081
> 
> 
> So I'm guessing Cablevision will have to stop airing that one commercial. Shame; it was pretty creative.



They stopped last week (they now go with the 'free hd' route)


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/12405106
> 
> 
> Given that FIOS is quite a ways off for us Manhattanites, I'm damn sure they will have them by the time I can actually switch to FIOS.



I hope you're right. Up 'til now the lack of MSG-HD is basically the only thing that would have prevented me from leaving TWC...had FIOS been available.


----------



## Chew13

That is great news! Now I really don't have a reason to stay with TW. Unless they plan on adding more HD channels Direct Tv definitely looks like the better choice now for HDTV owners.


----------



## coneyparleg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chew13* /forum/post/12412678
> 
> 
> That is great news! Now I really don't have a reason to stay with TW. Unless the plan on adding more HD channels Direct Tv definitely looks like the better choice now for HDTV owners.



Well if you take the suggestion of our resident insider our other option is to move


----------



## Chew13

lol yeah getting right on that. One sec while I give up my job and apartment


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coneyparleg* /forum/post/12413515
> 
> 
> Well if you take the suggestion of our resident insider our other option is to move



Somehow the concept of living in Manhattan and having a second house in Woodside seems just so... odd!


----------



## MrCivic98

Hello all, I have a question for you fellow NYC TWC subscribers. I recently moved to Forest Hills from upstate and unfortunately for me TWC is the provider for my area. I have and HDTV with a QAM tuner, and use it to tune into the local channels. When I do a channel scan, the TV comes up with almost 400 channels, many of them just black coming up "no signal." Unfortunately, I have yet to find NBC-DT though. For the locals, I come up with the following:

1.2- CBS HD

1.4- Rebroadcast of WPIX in HD since Fuse went out of business

1.5- Fox HD

1.7- WABC HD

1.11- WPIX HD

1.13- WNET (PBS) HD (*Personal favorite of the HD channels).


The list goes on a bit more, but I cannot, for the life of me, find the HD NBC broadcast. There is an NBC broadcast on 117.1 (I believe this is the digital broadcast), and although the quality is a bit better than my analog version of NBC (channel 14), it is definitely not in HD. I tried to call TWC but forget it, the customer service rep did not even know what QAM or ATSC meant. Any help?


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrCivic98* /forum/post/12416087
> 
> 
> Hello all, I have a question for you fellow NYC TWC subscribers. I recently moved to Forest Hills from upstate and unfortunately for me TWC is the provider for my area. I have and HDTV with a QAM tuner, and use it to tune into the local channels. When I do a channel scan, the TV comes up with almost 400 channels, many of them just black coming up "no signal." Unfortunately, I have yet to find NBC-DT though. For the locals, I come up with the following:
> 
> 1.2- CBS HD
> 
> 1.4- Rebroadcast of WPIX in HD since Fuse went out of business
> 
> 1.5- Fox HD
> 
> 1.7- WABC HD
> 
> 1.11- WPIX HD
> 
> 1.13- WNET (PBS) HD (*Personal favorite of the HD channels).
> 
> 
> The list goes on a bit more, but I cannot, for the life of me, find the HD NBC broadcast. There is an NBC broadcast on 117.1 (I believe this is the digital broadcast), and although the quality is a bit better than my analog version of NBC (channel 14), it is definitely not in HD. I tried to call TWC but forget it, the customer service rep did not even know what QAM or ATSC meant. Any help?



104.1 is NBC

93.2 is MY9


Hope that helps!


----------



## MrCivic98




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/12417599
> 
> 
> 104.1 is NBC
> 
> 93.2 is MY9
> 
> 
> Hope that helps!



Thank you very much for the response. Can you confirm that your other local channels correspond to mine (ie. cbs-1.2, abc-1.7, etc)?


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrCivic98* /forum/post/12417663
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for the response. Can you confirm that your other local channels correspond to mine (ie. cbs-1.2, abc-1.7, etc)?



Yup, looks good. There used to be a lot more in the clear (PPV, VOD) but those days appear to be over.


TNT is also avail in my area - I think it's 93.1


----------



## Riverside_Guy

If one has a a QAM tuner equipped TV, should not it's "search for all channels" function find them all??


----------



## Riverside_Guy

I never received ANY sort of notice for a rate increase (only read about it here). 7 (SEVEN) bucks more/month. Checked to see if they updated the website (they did) and found there's another rate increase for Feb next year. Something about the price of the "converter" going up.


See what those 10% discounts everywhere except Manhattan are doing???


And WTF is the reason behind AGAIN moving UnHD's channel number (740 to 734)? It still leaves FSNY kind of isolated at 748 (when it SHOULD have been 731 so it could be in a line with the other HD sports channels).


----------



## BrewCrew8

can somebody tell me how much NHL network costs or if I should be getting it regularly?


I have a SA8300 and majority of the HD channels save for HBO etc.. but I was wondering if I will get NHL network HD when it comes


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/12428424
> 
> 
> And WTF is the reason behind AGAIN moving UnHD's channel number (740 to 734)? It still leaves FSNY kind of isolated at 748 (when it SHOULD have been 731 so it could be in a line with the other HD sports channels).



They've lined up the HD channels with the SD counterparts.... which is why FSNYHD is 748 (FSNY is 48) while the rest of the sports channels are 26-30/726-730.


UniversalHD has no SD counterpart (USA had been the 'closest' - but now USA-HD exists... and anyways USA was moved from 40 weeks ago) - 34 will never have an HD equivalent - so 734 is being used as such...


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrewCrew8* /forum/post/12428502
> 
> 
> can somebody tell me how much NHL network costs or if I should be getting it regularly?
> 
> 
> I have a SA8300 and majority of the HD channels save for HBO etc.. but I was wondering if I will get NHL network HD when it comes



If you get the Sports Tier (450's) and/or subscribe to HDXtra (which comes with the Sports Tier - even though up until now it's all SD) - AND if you are in Staten Island or Woodside Queens, you'll get NHL Network HD on 12/13


----------



## manhattan12345

Hey guys, does TW provide an HDMI cable or do I have to buy that myself? I've had component for the last two years, but getting a second HD set for the bedroom and would like to use HDMI in there to avoid all the cables. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## kennychang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/12393455
> 
> 
> It happens and has happened to me. If the reboots did not fix it, the replacement box should. It did for me. Good luck.



i live in flushing and have the same problem. but i have the sa4250hd. the rep told me the 4250hd is not fully compatible with hdmi. should i switch to the sa8300hd to solve the hdmi issue and the problem with not receiving 748 & 765 .also does tw charge extra for the use of the sa8300 even if you do not subscribe to the dvr service.


----------



## 5w30




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/12428424
> 
> 
> I never received ANY sort of notice for a rate increase (only read about it here). & bucks more/month. Checked to see if they updated the website (they did) and found there's another rate increase for Feb next year. Something about the price of the "converter" going up.
> 
> 
> See what those 10% discounts everywhere except Manhattan are doing???
> 
> 
> And WTF is the reason behind AGAIN moving UnHD's channel number (740 to 734)? It still leaves FSNY kind of isolated at 748 (when it SHOULD have been 731 so it could be in a line with the other HD sports channels).



unfortunately in ny they're caught in the middle of broadcast channels.

25 is WNYE. 31 is WPXN ... if hidef versions of those become available they will be 725 and 731, if tw's logic plays out ...

fsny used to be 26 back in the old days before SNY [part owned by TW] ...


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *manhattan12345* /forum/post/12432614
> 
> 
> Hey guys, does TW provide an HDMI cable or do I have to buy that myself? I've had component for the last two years, but getting a second HD set for the bedroom and would like to use HDMI in there to avoid all the cables. Thanks for any advice.



no, they don't


----------



## AndyHDTV

my 8300hdc seems to be going thru a cablecard updrade.


----------



## locogrande

a little bit off topic , so i apologize. but don't know where else to go.


to those of you on the upper west side of manhattan - what kind of internet speeds have you been getting up/down?


what is the consensus best site to use to quantify this?


i ask because my speed has been terrible for about a month... my cell phone is faster it seems. i've rebooted the cable modem and router numerous times. i'm at my wit's end.


for example this is what i just got on speakeasy.net


Last Result:

Download Speed: 2884 kbps (360.5 KB/sec transfer rate)

Upload Speed: 28 kbps (3.5 KB/sec transfer rate)


it fluctuates, but i'm generally around 3000-5000 kpbs down and less than 100 kpbs up.


anyone having similar issues?


----------



## margoba

I have another Off Topic, but not completely OT, question. Does anybody know of a web site that tells up to the minute current schedules of TV. I'm trying to watch/record "Shark", and I'd like to know what time it starts. Now that the football game is long over, it seems like somebody should know. Is it posted anywhere?


I know I can program my DVR to extend the time, but I'd still like to know when it's being shown.


-barry


----------



## Justin85

I'm a little confused about the new HD channels that Woodside is getting this Thursday. Some ways back in the thread it was discussed that western Queens would also be receiving the new channels because they're on the same node. Since I live in Astoria should I expect the new channels on Thursday?


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Justin85* /forum/post/12449763
> 
> 
> I'm a little confused about the new HD channels that Woodside is getting this Thursday. Some ways back in the thread it was discussed that eastern Queens would also be receiving the new channels because they're on the same node. Since I live in Astoria should I expect the new channels on Thursday?



yes.


"the "woodside" headend feeds western queens (LIC,ASTORIA,SUNNYSIDE,JACKSON HTS,WOOSIDE,ELMHURST,MASPETH) and has a smalled sub and geographic base than the headend that feeds eastern queens. something like a 3:1 radio. channel adds are based on competition and technical/bandwith capabilties."


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/12434327
> 
> 
> my 8300hdc seems to be going thru a cablecard updrade.



I have been getting cablecard updates too. At one time i got 3 in row.One a day for 3 days.I cant see what it did







Does any one know??


----------



## manhattan12345




> Quote:
> Verizon is making 75 high-definition video-on-demand titles available to FiOS TV subscribers in five markets, and is prepping the service for entry in three more.
> 
> 
> The telco's HD VOD initially will be available in Richmond and Virginia Beach, Va.; Tampa; Fort Wayne, Ind.; and Pittsburgh. Verizon said it will launch the service soon in the Washington, D.C., metro area, Massachusetts and Rhode Island, and to remaining FiOS TV markets next year.
> 
> 
> The move appears intended to keep pace with Comcast's HD VOD push, said Leichtman Research Group president Bruce Leichtman. Comcast touts 150 hours of enhanced on-demand content and has said it will offer 800 HD choices, combining linear HDTV and VOD, by the end of next year.
> 
> 
> Verizon FiOS TV is in many Comcast markets, and Comcast is doing [HD VOD], so Verizon pretty much has to do this if they want to claim to have a product that's comparable or superior, Leichtman said.
> 
> 
> Interestingly, part of Verizon's initial HD VOD lineup -- a mix of about 75 titles free programs and pay-per-view movies -- includes the miniseries 30 Days of Night: Blood Trails from Comcast's FearNet horror-genre on-demand and broadband service.
> 
> 
> Movies on FiOS TV's HD VOD service include Transformers, The Hoax with Richard Gere, Mr. Brooks with Kevin Costner and Demi Moore, and the animated Surf's Up. Free HD titles include music videos from MTV Networks and VOD programming from Wealth TV and Golfweek Magazine.
> 
> 
> By the end of 2008, Verizon expects to offer more than 1,000 HD VOD titles and 150 linear HD channels.
> 
> 
> At the end of September, Verizon reported 717,000 FiOS TV customers in12 states. The service was available to 4.7 million premises, with penetration averaging 15.2% across all markets.
> 
> - _Multichannel News_



It's actually sort of ironic - even Verizon Fios customers in NY are affected by TWNYC's paltry HD offerings; Verizon is first making sure it competes against Comcast systems that offer lots of HD VOD - then it will get around to NY next year. (Although they really don't have to sweat it, as TWNYC will probably still not have HD VOD even then.)


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *locogrande* /forum/post/12437435
> 
> 
> a little bit off topic , so i apologize. but don't know where else to go.
> 
> 
> to those of you on the upper west side of manhattan - what kind of internet speeds have you been getting up/down?
> 
> 
> what is the consensus best site to use to quantify this?
> 
> 
> i ask because my speed has been terrible for about a month... my cell phone is faster it seems. i've rebooted the cable modem and router numerous times. i'm at my wit's end.
> 
> 
> for example this is what i just got on speakeasy.net
> 
> 
> Last Result:
> 
> Download Speed: 2884 kbps (360.5 KB/sec transfer rate)
> 
> Upload Speed: 28 kbps (3.5 KB/sec transfer rate)
> 
> 
> it fluctuates, but i'm generally around 3000-5000 kpbs down and less than 100 kpbs up.
> 
> 
> anyone having similar issues?



I'm also Man North. That speed is terrible.


First, might you be running any bit torrent client? TWC, by observation, does seem to do what Comcast does, severely throttle you if they detect such traffic. Second, what servers are you checking against? I certainly have noticed the farther away from NY, the more the speed degrades. I simply can NOT get any west coast server to be faster than 6-7 Mb/s.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *manhattan12345* /forum/post/12461169
> 
> 
> It's actually sort of ironic - even Verizon Fios customers in NY are affected by TWNYC's paltry HD offerings; Verizon is first making sure it competes against Comcast systems that offer lots of HD VOD - then it will get around to NY next year. (Although they really don't have to sweat it, as TWNYC will probably still not have HD VOD even then.)



When will Verizon TV be in NYC. I know its in parts of NYC but not in MAN.I never use VOD. I want Verizon TV


----------



## skanter1

My speed has been terrible as well (w.43rd street). I thought I might have some adware slowing up my system. Did you try calling TWC?


----------



## 5w30




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/12461640
> 
> 
> When will Verizon TV be in NYC. I know its in parts of NYC but not in MAN.I never use VOD. I want Verizon TV



It's not in any part of New York City, except in testing mode at some Verizon employees' homes.

Verizon is in the process of getting a franchise [like any other cable television company] to run their service in New York City.

It's a highly political deal. Plus lobbyists for Time Warner and Cablevision are working within their best interests to have Verizon mirror what the original cable people have done over the past 15+ years or so - community programming, wiring up schools, running the city cable channels and so forth.


Also, it has been rumored that VZ will have to have the majority of the city wired for video - including apartment buildings and especially homes in low-income areas - before a franchise is granted. This comes as no shock since the last time the cable companies got their territories parceled out and started wiring -- apartment buildings and low-income neighborhoods were last on the list.

Capitalism, meet the bureaucracy.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *5w30* /forum/post/12464348
> 
> 
> This comes as no shock since the last time the cable companies got their territories parceled out and started wiring -- apartment buildings and low-income neighborhoods were last on the list.
> 
> Capitalism, meet the bureaucracy.



Sorry, not quite... at least in Manhattan. Those in Alphabet City (lower east side) got digital service AND Road Runner a good 2 years before I got it (TWC's fiber rolled out from the southern tip to the northern tip). My 'hood is very middle class/educated being so close to Columbia.


----------



## pier0188




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *5w30* /forum/post/12464348
> 
> 
> It's not in any part of New York City, except in testing mode at some Verizon employees' homes.
> 
> Verizon is in the process of getting a franchise [like any other cable television company] to run their service in New York City.
> 
> It's a highly political deal. Plus lobbyists for Time Warner and Cablevision are working within their best interests to have Verizon mirror what the original cable people have done over the past 15+ years or so - community programming, wiring up schools, running the city cable channels and so forth.
> 
> 
> Also, it has been rumored that VZ will have to have the majority of the city wired for video - including apartment buildings and especially homes in low-income areas - before a franchise is granted. This comes as no shock since the last time the cable companies got their territories parceled out and started wiring -- apartment buildings and low-income neighborhoods were last on the list.
> 
> Capitalism, meet the bureaucracy.




My building (61st and WE) is brand new and is already being fully wired for Verizon FIOS, we should have it in less than a month or two. The conduits for the fiber are already run through the building and I can see the tubes bundled outside my door, each apartment will have a termination box apparently. I believe it will offer the triple play, but I am not certain.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pier0188* /forum/post/12470924
> 
> 
> I believe it will offer the triple play, but I am not certain.



You will have the internet speed benefits and phone service advantages (if there are any the with FIOS) but as far as FIOS TV in a triple play package, not happening, not until they strike a deal with the city. However, Verizon does offer a triple play packages with DirecTv as the television provider.


----------



## TonyNYC

To those in the Woodside Queens (ACQ Customer) area. Most of the new channels went live this morning except for the History HD on ch. 740. It seems at this time it was replaced with a channel called Actions Sports, but states the service is not available.


As for NHL Network in HD, it is there but asking the customer to call for a subscription. I thought I read a few posts above that this was supposed to be given free to those with the HDXtra package?


Anyway, that is the update for everyone this morning.


Hopefully TWC will catch up and allow for more of you in this forum to access the new channels.


----------



## Astorian

I'm in the Woodside area also and have no picture on 740 (History), 746 (A&E) and 762 (LMN), no sound on 750 (Food Network), 764 (HGTV) and 794 (Vs/Golf). I also am getting the subscription notice for NHLN even though I subscribe to HDXtra. So basically the only new channel I can watch is 720 (MHD). I've rebooted 4 times already this morning with no luck. Hopefully it sorts itself out by tonight...


----------



## Prey521




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/12470599
> 
> 
> Sorry, not quite... at least in Manhattan. Those in Alphabet City (lower east side) got digital service AND Road Runner a good 2 years before I got it (TWC's fiber rolled out from the southern tip to the northern tip). My 'hood is very middle class/educated being so close to Columbia.




Yep, I grew up in Alphabet City and was the first to get Road Runner in my node back in '93 I believe.


----------



## joshg7939




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/12477281
> 
> 
> To those in the Woodside Queens (ACQ Customer) area. Most of the new channels went live this morning except for the History HD on ch. 740. It seems at this time it was replaced with a channel called Actions Sports, but states the service is not available.
> 
> 
> As for NHL Network in HD, it is there but asking the customer to call for a subscription. I thought I read a few posts above that this was supposed to be given free to those with the HDXtra package?
> 
> 
> Anyway, that is the update for everyone this morning.
> 
> 
> Hopefully TWC will catch up and allow for more of you in this forum to access the new channels.



i live in the flushing area.am i suppose to get any of those channels.as of now i have yet to receive 748 & 765.


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joshg7939* /forum/post/12477948
> 
> 
> i live in the flushing area.am i suppose to get any of those channels.as of now i have yet to receive 748 & 765.



To be honest, I could not tell you. I would like to think that at the time Flushing was covered by then ACQ cable and not BQ cable.


All I could advise you to do is check the channel lineup changes that came with your bill and tune into those channels listed in the lineup as of 12/13.


----------



## joshg7939




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/12478128
> 
> 
> To be honest, I could not tell you. I would like to think that at the time Flushing was covered by then ACQ cable and not BQ cable.
> 
> 
> All I could advise you to do is check the channel lineup changes that came with your bill and tune into those channels listed in the lineup as of 12/13.



thanxs tony,but any reason why i'm not getting 748 & 765.is it my box.should i exchange it. i have done numerous reboot and nothin works.someone said i should be getting 748 & 765.


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joshg7939* /forum/post/12478540
> 
> 
> thanxs tony,but any reason why i'm not getting 748 & 765.is it my box.should i exchange it. i have done numerous reboot and nothin works.someone said i should be getting 748 & 765.



Before you decide to even exchange the box, call TWC's customer service. It might be something simple on their end that they can do for you.


You might just need to "soft reboot" your box. Try holding in the power button on your cable box for 6 seconds until you see the word "boot" on the display and then try again to see if those channels come back to you. If not, then call TWC.


Hope this helps.


----------



## joshg7939




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/12479011
> 
> 
> Before you decide to even exchange the box, call TWC's customer service. It might be something simple on their end that they can do for you.
> 
> 
> You might just need to "soft reboot" your box. Try holding in the power button on your cable box for 6 seconds until you see the word "boot" on the display and then try again to see if those channels come back to you. If not, then call TWC.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.



twc is useless.i called them up for about a week now.i rebooted the box about 20 times.all they can say is that they can send a tech in.i would lose more money to stay home and wait for this "tech".


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pier0188* /forum/post/12470924
> 
> 
> My building (61st and WE) is brand new and is already being fully wired for Verizon FIOS, we should have it in less than a month or two. The conduits for the fiber are already run through the building and I can see the tubes bundled outside my door, each apartment will have a termination box apparently. I believe it will offer the triple play, but I am not certain.



We heard about some building in the 70s on the east side being fully fibered... but it turned out one of there top execs lived in that building. Now your building across town.


Before any individual building can get wired, the "trunk" of fiber backbone needs to be laid in the streets. Does anyone have any real clue where that process is? I KNOW that TWC's fiber "trunks" were built like a growing tree, it started out at the southern tip and spread north and east/west ("branches" as it were) at the same time. Thus it "hit" the lower east side really early, but took almost 2 years fro those trunks and branches to make it to me. My expectation was Verizon would follow the same route. Now it's sounding very hit or miss.


Might anyone know exactly who to speak to at Verizon? I would like to approach them as I am now a director of my co-op.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joshg7939* /forum/post/12477948
> 
> 
> i live in the flushing area.am i suppose to get any of those channels.as of now i have yet to receive 748 & 765.



I'm in Flushing and I get those two channels-- not the other new ones that are for the Woodside area.


If you can't afford to take off for an appointment and you don't want to or it's inconvenient to swap out the box, then I'd schedule an appointment around your time and live without those two channels until then.


If you have an older box- a non navigator one- then I'd try to hold on as long as possible to it. If it's the new box, I'd be at the TWC in the Queens Center mall in a heart beat demanding a working box and all sorts of credit.


----------



## joshg7939




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/12479370
> 
> 
> I'm in Flushing and I get those two channels-- not the other new ones that are for the Woodside area.
> 
> 
> If you can't afford to take off for an appointment and you don't want to or it's inconvenient to swap out the box, then I'd schedule an appointment around your time and live without those two channels until then.
> 
> 
> If you have an older box- a non navigator one- then I'd try to hold on as long as possible to it. If it's the new box, I'd be at the TWC in the Queens Center mall in a heart beat demanding a working box and all sorts of credit.



i have the sa4250hdc.is that considered the "older box".


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/12471081
> 
> 
> You will have the internet speed benefits and phone service advantages (if there are any the with FIOS) but as far as FIOS TV in a triple play package, not happening, not until they strike a deal with the city. However, Verizon does offer a triple play packages with DirecTv as the television provider.



Funny, TWC now seems to have some real specifics about their broadband service, which seem a lot more flexible than before. Foregoing the basic package, we have:


10Mb/512kb = $45 (Standard)

15Mb/768kb = $55 (Turbo)

20Mb/1Mb = $70 (Extreme)


Doesn't FIOS have a 20/20 for about 65 bucks?


Or we could move to Sweden, they have 32Mb/24Mb for around $30 or so.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/12479494
> 
> 
> Or we could move to Sweden, .










*YA!* Sounds good to me...


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joshg7939* /forum/post/12479420
> 
> 
> i have the sa4250hdc.is that considered the "older box".



I'm not familiar with that box, perhaps someone else will chime in but from the HDC suffix I'm pretty sure that box is the new one. I'd take it back to the Queens Center TW and demand a working box.


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/12480040
> 
> 
> I’m not familiar with that box, perhaps someone else will chime in but from the HDC suffix I’m pretty sure that box is the new one. I’d take it back to the Queens Center TW and demand a working box.



Hmmm. A friend of mine was issued that box from TWC and she lives in Rego Park. I believe it to be a new box that allows cable cards to be used with it.


Here is a link below for the cable box posted.

http://www.scientificatlanta.com/Pro...rer4250HDC.htm


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/12480326
> 
> 
> Hmmm. A friend of mine was issued that box from TWC and she lives in Rego Park. I believe it to be a new box that allows cable cards to be used with it.
> 
> 
> Here is a link below for the cable box posted.
> 
> http://www.scientificatlanta.com/Pro...rer4250HDC.htm



Yeah... that sounds like one of the new boxes with the new software-- Crapigator (as someone







here named it) AKA Navigator.


----------



## joshg7939




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/12480514
> 
> 
> Yeah... that sounds like one of the new boxes with the new software-- Crapigator (as someone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here named it) AKA Navigator.



i'm assuming the box is a piece of "crap" and that i should exchange it for a working one.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joshg7939* /forum/post/12480935
> 
> 
> i'm assuming the box is a piece of "crap" and that i should exchange it for a working one.



I'm pretty sure that all boxes available have the new software-- Navigator. Therefore, they all suck. The reality is you have to swap out your nonfunctioning box for one that still sucks but at least works.


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joshg7939* /forum/post/12480935
> 
> 
> i'm assuming the box is a piece of "crap" and that i should exchange it for a working one.



I don't think it is the hardware posters here dislike, but the Navigator software operating system installed that seems to be unstable.


The question is, does TWC still have boxes available for exchange without Navigator installed? If this turns out to be your problem, then you might have to go to the Queens Center Mall with your current box and speak to someone there in the hopes of getting an older cable box.


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/12481057
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure that all boxes available have the new software-- Navigator. Therefore, they all suck. The reality is you have to swap out your nonfunctioning box for one that still sucks but at least works.



Exactly!!


----------



## joshg7939




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/12481092
> 
> 
> I don't think it is the hardware posters here dislike, but the Navigator software operating system installed that seems to be unstable.
> 
> 
> The question is, does TWC still have boxes available for exchange without Navigator installed? If this turns out to be your problem, then you might have to go to the Queens Center Mall with your current box and speak to someone there in the hopes of getting an older cable box.



just called my sister and she has the 4250hdc and she's receiving 748 & 765.she lives near flushing meadow park area. i want to thank all you guys or gals for all your help.expected to get this type of help from twc but all they know is to tell you how to reboot your box and send a tech to your place.


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joshg7939* /forum/post/12481203
> 
> 
> just called my sister and she has the 4250hdc and she's receiving 748 & 765.she lives near flushing meadow park area. i want to thank all you guys or gals for all your help.expected to get this type of help from twc but all they know is to tell you how to reboot your box and send a tech to your place.



No prob!










Well, I guess your next stop will be Queens Center Mall with your box in hand. Just tell the TWC rep that you are having issues with the box and want it replaced. They should not give you a hard time. Actually, they have been pretty quick on replacing their equipment. Check in box A to their system and give you box B once checked out and then bye bye.


Good luck and let us know what happens.


----------



## TonyNYC

Well, I thought I would share my experience with TWC customer service with you tonight as I just had a simple question of "Is NHL Network HD apart of the HDXtra package?"


TWC rep: Sir, channel 795 is the NFL Network and you should be getting that?


Me: Ummmm, no. That channel is supposed to be the airing of the new NHL HD channel.


TWC rep: No sir. On my screen it says NFL Network in Woodside.


Me: ??? ..... But ummm, it is in your written bill, on your website and on my TV it says NHL Network HD and asks for a Subscription service. I just want to know if this is apart of HDXtra or not and if it isn't, no big deal.


TWC rep: Sir, that channel is the NFL Network.


*taking a moment to bonk myself on the head with the foam TV brick (something you throw at the TV when a bad play happens but causes no damage) before I respond*


Me: Miss, I am not sitting here telling you a lie. This is pretty much in every single piece of literature sent out by your company. It is on my TV. You cannot make this stuff up.


*15 mins into this call for something that could have been answered in 2 minutes and a goodnight*


TWC rep: I am just not seeing what you are telling me on my screen.


Me: *mutters silently*


Me: If you have a company e-mail address, I will copy and paste what I am reading.


*she is still researching and we are nearing the 20 minute mark*


TWC rep: I found it!!! *I wish I could hit you with the rubber brick through the digital phone service*


Me: Ok, cool. I just want to know please.....if this channel is apart of HDXtra or not?


TWC rep: Do you want to buy this service sir?


Me: Um.... Why would I want to buy it if it might be apart of the HDXtra package? I know you get it for free if you subscribe to the NHL season ticket package.


TWC rep: Hmmm, one sec.....



OK, you get the gist. Problem here is, that TWC's call center is in Flushing Queens. She basically stated that she was flipping the channels in the call center and not receiving them. So I am thinking to myself, how the heck can you help the customer when I am getting more channels than the company's call center?


Anyway, I thought this would be a funny story to share with you all seeing as I pretty much chuckled all throughout the 20+ minutes of fact finding for a 2 minute question.


Maybe I will call back after midnight and get another rep who has had a few beers and in relax mode and can give me a better answer seeing as I am not too sure this rep knew what HD even means.


Night guys. Stay warm.


----------



## locogrande




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/12461623
> 
> 
> I'm also Man North. That speed is terrible.
> 
> 
> First, might you be running any bit torrent client? TWC, by observation, does seem to do what Comcast does, severely throttle you if they detect such traffic. Second, what servers are you checking against? I certainly have noticed the farther away from NY, the more the speed degrades. I simply can NOT get any west coast server to be faster than 6-7 Mb/s.



nah, not running bit torrent or anything like that


on speakeasy i generally check against the new york city server.


its the upload speeds i get which seem particularly terrible. routinely under 100kbps


i complained to time warner once... they told me they would not troubleshoot until i disconnected the router and tried again. i did this, no change, but have not mustered the motivation to call back. it takes like an hour to get a hold of a person there.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/12477281
> 
> 
> To those in the Woodside Queens (ACQ Customer) area. Most of the new channels went live this morning except for the History HD on ch. 740. It seems at this time it was replaced with a channel called Actions Sports, but states the service is not available.
> 
> 
> As for NHL Network in HD, it is there but asking the customer to call for a subscription. I thought I read a few posts above that this was supposed to be given free to those with the HDXtra package?
> 
> 
> Anyway, that is the update for everyone this morning.
> 
> 
> Hopefully TWC will catch up and allow for more of you in this forum to access the new channels.



First off, i want to thank whomever it was in here that told me that, being so close to Woodside (about a half-mile away), i *would* get all these new HD channels, too. You were right ON about that.







But as of 9:24PM tonight, there's just a blank, gray screen for ch. 740, and the NHL Network continues to have the subscription only screen, which is VERY annoying.


----------



## bearman

Anyone know when will (BQ customer) get the new channels?


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/12484954
> 
> 
> First off, i want to thank whomever it was in here that told me that, being so close to Woodside (about a half-mile away), i *would* get all these new HD channels, too. You were right ON about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But as of 9:24PM tonight, there's just a blank, gray screen for ch. 740, and the NHL Network continues to have the subscription only screen, which is VERY annoying.



Well, the funny thing is if I tune into channel 458, the NHL Network is viewable and I do not subscribe to the season package. Yet 795 is requesting subscription.


Channel 740 History Channel HD is also off too on my end.


A&E HD on channel 746 is off.


Lifetime Movie Network HD on channel 762 is off.


Guess TWC has a lot of work ahead of them in the morning. A rough deployment so far.


----------



## mikeM1

The A&E HD channel, 746, is also coming in blank and gray, too.


----------



## CynKennard

In Staten Island, we now have History HD on Channel 740 and Lifetime Movies Hd on ch. 762. Universal Hd was moved to ch. 734.


Cynthia


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/12485649
> 
> 
> Well, the funny thing is if I tune into channel 458, the NHL Network is viewable and I do not subscribe to the season package. Yet 795 is requesting subscription.
> 
> 
> Channel 740 History Channel HD is also off too on my end.
> 
> 
> A&E HD on channel 746 is off.
> 
> 
> Lifetime Movie Network HD on channel 762 is off.
> 
> 
> Guess TWC has a lot of work ahead of them in the morning. A rough deployment so far.



NHL Network is not part of the Center Ice package...


It's part of the sports extra pack (which is included if you get the HDXtra group)


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/12485880
> 
> 
> NHL Network is not part of the Center Ice package...
> 
> 
> It's part of the sports extra pack (which is included if you get the HDXtra group)



Ok. I will be calling TWC in a few minutes in the hopes of not getting a similar rep that does not know what product belongs where.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/12486009
> 
> 
> Ok. I will be calling TWC in a few minutes in the hopes of not getting a similar rep that does not know what product belongs where.



Good luck with *that*! Unfortunately, i've got to go to bed.







Keep us posted, please.


----------



## chopsueychris

Hey I just got home from the holiday xmas party bs and I don't see food hd and I live in north queens what gives? oh. lol. typical twc. ****ing hate these people.


----------



## chopsueychris

I am in Bayside,the only change since no change this am before work, ala 8 am, the only change is unihd is playing on 734 and 740.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chopsueychris* /forum/post/12486136
> 
> 
> Hey I just got home from the holiday xmas party bs and I don't see food hd and I live in north queens what gives? oh. lol. typical twc. ****ing hate these people.



Sounds like it was a great party.










You're in the same area as me, which means we're both chit out of luck as far as receiving those new Christmas channels from TW







.


Some places in Bayside are already hooked up for FIOS. Not TV but the Internet. If I had FIOS Internet then I'd dump TW and go FIOS and DirecTv until FIOS has a TV deal.


----------



## Berk32

Attention Manhattan Residents (Northern ones... i suppose... maybe southern ones too):


I've updated my 'master' channel list with today's "changes " (not much for us)


If you find something I missed... feel free to let me know (I didn't do a very thorough review this time around)

 

twcHD v3.zip 24.875k . file


----------



## TonyNYC

Well, I got through with a rep that does know the packages, and also does realize I am entitled to the NHL Network HD. Thing is, it seems the issue with the channel might be a Woodside problem and I have to wait it out and call back if not resolved during the day.


It seems those of us who are considered Woodside are all suffering with the same channel problems.


Looks like it is a rough start as I said before. Hopefully things will be better when I get home from work tomorrow.


----------



## MintyMan

Yeah I'm having problems w/ majority of the new channels (Astoria here) and I got the same response from a CS rep.


"check back in a few days if it's not resolved"


umm.. g'luck.


----------



## chopsueychris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/12486219
> 
> 
> Sounds like it was a great party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're in the same area as me, which means we're both chit out of luck as far as receiving those new Christmas channels from TW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Some places in Bayside are already hooked up for FIOS. Not TV but the Internet. If I had FIOS Internet then I'd dump TW and go FIOS and DirecTv until FIOS has a TV deal.



I live off Bell on 40th avenue, we can get fios tv here, however I am not interested since I've heard issues of people being without any of their services for days or even a week while waiting for repairs etc. Plus there are a few channels on Fios that aren't carried that i enjoy on TWC







ie. mojo for one. My neighbor got Fios tv and loves it ofcourse.


----------



## JR_in_NYC

Anyone in Brooklyn having an problems with their cable? Started to have picture issues, rebooted both cable receivers and I'm not getting anything, even the clock isn't syncing correctly. Time to call TW.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/12483994
> 
> 
> Night guys. Stay warm.



No such channel as 795 in Manhattan. Still no 10% discount.


Oh, more rate increases are scheduled for 02/01/08. Probably only in Manhattan.


----------



## 00Smoove




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JR_in_NYC* /forum/post/12488004
> 
> 
> Anyone in Brooklyn having an problems with their cable? Started to have picture issues, rebooted both cable receivers and I'm not getting anything, even the clock isn't syncing correctly. Time to call TW.



I am in Bay Ridge/Fort Hamilton and have not had these issues. My internet went down for a few minutes, that was about it.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chopsueychris* /forum/post/12487763
> 
> 
> I live off Bell on 40th avenue, we can get fios tv here, however I am not interested since I've heard issues of people being without any of their services for days or even a week while waiting for repairs etc. Plus there are a few channels on Fios that aren't carried that i enjoy on TWC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ie. mojo for one. My neighbor got Fios tv and loves it ofcourse.



I'm confused.







You have neighbors in _Queens_ that get FIOS TV? I thought that the city has to strike a deal with Verizon in order to have FIOS TV? Or is that just a deal for the borough of Manhattan? Can someone please enlighten me?


----------



## eljeffreynyc

My uncle lives in Bayside and he just got Fios Internet and DirectTv. Verizon told him that it would be a while before he would be able to get Fios Tv. I tried the internet and its fast, ran a speed test and he was getting 22 Mbps. With the DirectTv I wasnt impressed, I dont know if its the tv he just got(46" Sony KDL-46V3000) or the DirectTv itself. But I can say that HD picture quality looks much better on my 26" Samsung LCD and 32" Sony that I have with TWC. I was thinking of switching to DirectTv for all the HD channels but now im having second thoughts. A friend is getting it next week so Ill go check his out and see how it looks.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eljeffreynyc* /forum/post/12490112
> 
> 
> My uncle lives in Bayside and he just got Fios Internet and DirectTv...



OK, that is the way I understand it to be. Chopsueychris' neighbor has to be getting their TV feed from DirecTv.


----------



## joe147

I am upgrading my set and currently have my cable hooked up via component, i remember reading before that the 8300HD's couldn't output digital audio out when connected via hdmi, is this still true? I'm still on the passport software fyi.


thanks again


----------



## dampfnudel

I just had my 4250HDC swapped out for a 3250HD after several reboots failed to get back 4 missing channels including CNN International on Ch.133. A few days ago my 4250 became unresponsive (picture freezing, taking too long to change channels, etc.) so I rebooted just like I did a couple of times since I got it two months ago. However, this time those 4 channels were missing.


I have all of the channels now, but there are a couple of things that I don't like about the 3250. The guide is low-res and the SD channels have gray borders instead of the black borders on the 4250. I'm sure all of you 3250 guys are used to this, but for me it feels like a "downgrade". The PQ appears to be the same. The service guy told me that they're having problems with the 4250 and even more problems with the 8300HDC. He said he had a few more 3250s in his van "just in case".


Anyway, I have another CRT which I want to replace with a HDTV by next summer so maybe when I get a 4250 for that new TV, I can upgrade the HDTV I have now back to a 4250 as well. Hopefully by then the OCAP/Mystro software problem (if that's the problem) will be fixed.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe147* /forum/post/12492212
> 
> 
> I am upgrading my set and currently have my cable hooked up via component, i remember reading before that the 8300HD's couldn't output digital audio out when connected via hdmi, is this still true? I'm still on the passport software fyi.
> 
> 
> thanks again



Not true. My 8300HD has correctly passed audio on both the co-ax and optical outs while doing HDMI to the TV. I usually ditch the huge audio system late at night by simply changing the 8300's output to HDMI.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

I seem to recall someone saying we would NOT be shut out of the Giants final game, but I was just persuing the schedule and it sure LOOKS like it's only on NFLN. Nowhere can I find ANY indication anyone else would carry it.


----------



## joshg7939




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/12481362
> 
> 
> No prob!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I guess your next stop will be Queens Center Mall with your box in hand. Just tell the TWC rep that you are having issues with the box and want it replaced. They should not give you a hard time. Actually, they have been pretty quick on replacing their equipment. Check in box A to their system and give you box B once checked out and then bye bye.
> 
> 
> Good luck and let us know what happens.



&

well,went to twc at the mall to exchange the box.asked for the supervisor to explain why i'm not getting 748 & 765. she said that certain areas will get it and other areas have to wait on a day to day basis.but you will get it.after a little complaining she decided to give me a free month of hbo.what a surprise!went home and plugged in the new box hoping it was the box.it wasn't.well i guess i will have to wait this out.if this is a problem everytime twc adds a new hd channel i might switch to direct tv.{does direct really sux when you get bad weather}


----------



## 5w30




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/12496699
> 
> 
> I seem to recall someone saying we would NOT be shut out of the Giants final game, but I was just persuing the schedule and it sure LOOKS like it's only on NFLN. Nowhere can I find ANY indication anyone else would carry it.



Burn this into your picture tube.

WWOR will carry Giants-Pats.

WWOR will carry Giants-Pats.

It will be the NFL NEtwork feed and announcers.

It will be the NFL NEtwork feed and announcers.

The game will be available in HD.

The game will be available in HD.

End of story.

-30-


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *5w30* /forum/post/12496921
> 
> 
> Burn this into your picture tube.
> 
> WWOR will carry Giants-Pats.
> 
> WWOR will carry Giants-Pats.
> 
> It will be the NFL NEtwork feed and announcers.
> 
> It will be the NFL NEtwork feed and announcers.
> 
> The game will be available in HD.
> 
> The game will be available in HD.
> 
> End of story.
> 
> -30-













But RG, that game will be insignificant







...


...since after this weekend the Pats will no longer have a big round donut in their losses column.



tick



tick



tick













Oh never mind...


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/12496699
> 
> 
> I seem to recall someone saying we would NOT be shut out of the Giants final game, but I was just persuing the schedule and it sure LOOKS like it's only on NFLN. Nowhere can I find ANY indication anyone else would carry it.



Check out channel 709 in the TVguide listings for 12/29.


It's the NFL Network simulcast that all primary markets get when their team is on cable.


----------



## slumpey326

is anyone loosing alot of channels in manhattan, I get no standard channels. Only get the high def channels and the premium channels like hbo, sho. Is something going on with time warner. This just recently started to happen like 2 days ago. Tried rebooting.


Any advice, have a tech coming next friday.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slumpey326* /forum/post/12499390
> 
> 
> is anyone loosing alot of channels in manhattan, I get no standard channels. Only get the high def channels and the premium channels like hbo, sho. Is something going on with time warner. This just recently started to happen like 2 days ago. Tried rebooting.
> 
> 
> Any advice, have a tech coming next friday.



I had that today in Queens on NY1 and the Food Channel (both 50 and 1914) but it didn't last long. They were back within minutes.


----------



## slumpey326

but i have no standard channels on my hddvr box, only get hd channels and premium channels like hbo, sho.


but whats weird, is that the other cable box in the bedroom which is just a regular cable box gets all the standard channels.


----------



## MacAlert

Reboot the box.


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joshg7939* /forum/post/12496850
> 
> 
> &
> 
> well,went to twc at the mall to exchange the box.asked for the supervisor to explain why i'm not getting 748 & 765. she said that certain areas will get it and other areas have to wait on a day to day basis.but you will get it.after a little complaining she decided to give me a free month of hbo.what a surprise!went home and plugged in the new box hoping it was the box.it wasn't.well i guess i will have to wait this out.if this is a problem everytime twc adds a new hd channel i might switch to direct tv.{does direct really sux when you get bad weather}



On my end, all the channels are up and running except for channel 795 which is supposed to be the NHL Channel in HD, but according to what I have been told by a TWC rep and from what is appearing on the channel lineup for Woodside, it seems like there is a confusion if the channel is going for be for the NHL or the NFL. The channel is still locked out and stating that a Subscription is needed. Guess we will have to wait this one out and see what is going to become of the channel. I know some on here still waiting for the extra HD channels and a fan of hockey might be wondering the fate of the HD channel too in NYC when the channels go live for all 5 boroughs.


Hopefully your channels will come back to you soon and at least you got a free month of HBO service out of it. I honestly wish I could go to Direct TV. It is just not an option for me since my building super will not allow a dish to be placed on the roof of the building.


----------



## UnnDunn

VS HD and NHL HD are "Subscription" for me. VS HD is listed as a Digital Starter channel, which we have.


*Sigh*, not this crap again.


----------



## rsb

I was watching TW via my TIVO HD today and I noticed a few new channels (MTVHD, HGTVHD, FOODHD) and a few more. I checked out the TWNYC website and those channels are only available in Woodside. I tried calling but the wait was just too long. Anyone have any idea if these are rolling out everywhere?


----------



## h2odog

Today I returned a faulty TWC DVR and received a SA 8300HDC. Unfortunately I can't use an HDMI connection and get a 16:9 ratio on my Samsung HD T.V. Customer service told me that TWC is in the process of trying to fix this problem and for now the only way to get 16:9 is by using a coax or component cable connection. You would think that they would have tested this box extensively... not informing customers of this problem is shameful, but then again it's TWC.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsb* /forum/post/12501193
> 
> 
> I was watching TW via my TIVO HD today and I noticed a few new channels (MTVHD, HGTVHD, FOODHD) and a few more. I checked out the TWNYC website and those channels are only available in Woodside. I tried calling but the wait was just too long. Anyone have any idea if these are rolling out everywhere?



Well where are you located?


Those channels are now available for Staten Island as well as "Woodside" (which includes surrounding areas that are part of the same region)


----------



## Goanna

Okay, I searched the thread first and didn't find any reference to this, so here goes.


Has anyone noticed the new page listed on the diagnostics screen (the screen you get when holding Select and Exit on the 8300HD)? It's the Multi-Room screen showing that MR capabilities are now enabled.


From what I remember from Scientific Atlanta, any 8300HD can work as part of a Multi Room system as long as there is one 8300HD-MR box present.


So, anyone know if TWC is planning on launching this feature anytime soon, or did Aptiv Digital just include it in the latest firmware update regardless of weather TWC is going to use it or not?


One problem I could see is most (if not all) 8300HD boxes in NYC don't have an external Ethernet port (the diag channel says there is one though, so I bet the connections for the port are on the motherboard, theres just no surface mount rj45 installed to it). So if this feature uses a separate Ethernet network to function then the normal 8300HD boxes might not work with it.


EDIT: Looks like Aptiv has Multi Room fully functioning at this time. Just another case of TWC taking there sweet A$$ time getting new functionality to its NYC consumers. Searching for TWC Multi Room shows that the service is available in other cities right now. I wonder if some complaints to DoItt are in order to get TWC moving on this. They seem to listen to them to some extent, whereas direct requests from consumers go unnoticed.

http://www.aptivdigital.com/passportecho/mrdvr.asp 
http://www.timewarnercable.com/stjoh...tiroomdvr.html


----------



## buttaskotch

SOMEONE HELP!!!!!

I even know what to call this problem.

I have a TWC 8300HDC here in Maspeth, NY

I woke this morning to the box saying, h### scrolling up & down. numbers changing...


----------



## buttaskotch

SOMEONE HELP!!!!!

I even know what to call this problem.

I have a TWC 8300HDC here in Maspeth, NY

I woke this morning to the box saying, h### scrolling up & down. numbers changing constantly

Whenever I touch a button, it changes to a d### scrolling and goes right back to h### scrolling.

Power button does not work.

The DVD is using the extra outlet and it doesn't power up.

I had to un plug it to check to see that the DVD player is working.

Of course TWC CSR didn't know what to do and says the tech guy will have to come out, 4 days from now

Can someone point me in the right direction???


----------



## realdeal1115




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buttaskotch* /forum/post/12503966
> 
> 
> SOMEONE HELP!!!!!
> 
> I even know what to call this problem.
> 
> I have a TWC 8300HDC here in Maspeth, NY
> 
> I woke this morning to the box saying, h### scrolling up & down. numbers changing constantly
> 
> Whenever I touch a button, it changes to a d### scrolling and goes right back to h### scrolling.
> 
> Power button does not work.
> 
> The DVD is using the extra outlet and it doesn't power up.
> 
> I had to un plug it to check to see that the DVD player is working.
> 
> Of course TWC CSR didn't know what to do and says the tech guy will have to come out, 4 days from now
> 
> Can someone point me in the right direction???




Start with unplugging the box for about 5 minutes. Then plug it back in and see what happens.


----------



## buttaskotch

I did that, still same thing


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buttaskotch* /forum/post/12504072
> 
> 
> I did that, still same thing



Take it back to TWC tomorrow.


----------



## nycnigel

Apologies, I did try searching but couldn't find the answer. Is the sports tier included in the DVR+HDXTRA package of $15? By sports tier i mean the tennis channel etc.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nycnigel* /forum/post/12509063
> 
> 
> Apologies, I did try searching but couldn't find the answer. Is the sports tier included in the DVR+HDXTRA package of $15? By sports tier i mean the tennis channel etc.



Yes


(Its definitely not something that is made well known by Time Warner for some reason... we got notices about it in our bills when the change was made...)


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Goanna* /forum/post/12502852
> 
> 
> Okay, I searched the thread first and didn't find any reference to this, so here goes.
> 
> 
> Has anyone noticed the new page listed on the diagnostics screen (the screen you get when holding Select and Exit on the 8300HD)? It's the Multi-Room screen showing that MR capabilities are now enabled.
> 
> 
> From what I remember from Scientific Atlanta, any 8300HD can work as part of a Multi Room system as long as there is one 8300HD-MR box present.
> 
> 
> So, anyone know if TWC is planning on launching this feature anytime soon, or did Aptiv Digital just include it in the latest firmware update regardless of weather TWC is going to use it or not?
> 
> 
> One problem I could see is most (if not all) 8300HD boxes in NYC don't have an external Ethernet port (the diag channel says there is one though, so I bet the connections for the port are on the motherboard, theres just no surface mount rj45 installed to it). So if this feature uses a separate Ethernet network to function then the normal 8300HD boxes might not work with it.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Looks like Aptiv has Multi Room fully functioning at this time. Just another case of TWC taking there sweet A$$ time getting new functionality to its NYC consumers. Searching for TWC Multi Room shows that the service is available in other cities right now. I wonder if some complaints to DoItt are in order to get TWC moving on this. They seem to listen to them to some extent, whereas direct requests from consumers go unnoticed.
> 
> http://www.aptivdigital.com/passportecho/mrdvr.asp
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/stjoh...tiroomdvr.html



There are a couple of confusions here. First, and most important, TW is in the process of replacing Passport (and Aptiv) with their own internal product Navigator, so it is extremely unlikely that we will ever see an Aptiv version of MR.


Second, since you asked about the external ethernet port, the Aptiv MR functionality doesn't use ethernet cables. It runs MR by use of the existing TW cabling.


Third, just as an FYI, the Aptiv MR capability is SD only :-(


-barry


----------



## Goanna




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/12510205
> 
> 
> There are a couple of confusions here. First, and most important, TW is in the process of replacing Passport (and Aptiv) with their own internal product Navigator, so it is extremely unlikely that we will ever see an Aptiv version of MR.
> 
> 
> Second, since you asked about the external ethernet port, the Aptiv MR functionality doesn't use ethernet cables. It runs MR by use of the existing TW cabling.
> 
> 
> Third, just as an FYI, the Aptiv MR capability is SD only :-(
> 
> 
> -barry



Thanks for clearing that up. I wasnt sure on the ethernet ports. I think the Verizon Moto boxes that do Multi Room do require it, so I wasnt sure if SA handled it the same way.


So the 8300HD-MR box probably only works with SARA based STB's then I guess.


Any word on the inclusion of multi room capabilities of TWC's navigator product?nctionality?


----------



## FroggerJoe

Anybody in Brooklyn (Bay Ridge/Ft. Hamilton) area having an outage? Second time this week where my HD/Internet has been down for at least 12hours. First was on Tuedsay (12/11) other started last night during 3rd Quater of Giants/SKins game. As of now, still down.


thanks!


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Goanna* /forum/post/12510319
> 
> 
> Thanks for clearing that up. I wasnt sure on the ethernet ports. I think the Verizon Moto boxes that do Multi Room do require it, so I wasnt sure if SA handled it the same way.
> 
> 
> So the 8300HD-MR box probably only works with SARA based STB's then I guess.
> 
> 
> Any word on the inclusion of multi room capabilities of TWC's navigator product?nctionality?



I'm pretty sure that the MR capability is built around SARA. However, the regional TW cable companies seem to have considerable independence, so one region may support one set of features, while another region supports a different set of features. It hardly seems to act like one coherent cable company. That may, indeed, be one of the reasons that TWC is moving to Navigator.


TWC seems to be having LOTS of trouble getting Navigator to work at all, so I suspect that MR capability is way down on the list.


Be warned that, in the NYC area, if your 8300HD box breaks and you have to get a new one, you will now get the 8300HDC which runs the aforementioned very buggy Navigator. Hopefully, all our 8300HD boxes will hold out until TWC gets some of the bugs ironed out.


-barry


----------



## mikepier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/12498705
> 
> 
> Check out channel 709 in the TVguide listings for 12/29.
> 
> 
> It's the NFL Network simulcast that all primary markets get when their team is on cable.




What stinks is last year, NFL network had the Giants/Skins game on WNBC which is 1080i, and MY9 is 720P. I notice a difference when the Yankees play some of their games on MY9, it does not looks as good as YESHD.


----------



## Gooddog

 http://www.tvpredictions.com/twhd121807.htm 


"Washington, D.C. (December 18, 2007) -- Time Warner CEO Glenn Britt says the cable operator will soon be able to offer an "unlimited" amount of High-Definition programming......."


That would be great but I am not counting on it happening soon.


----------



## ANGEL 35

Its at it again.My 8300HDC is upgrading the cablecard. It does this every day. I cant see what it does Any one know?? I dont see any thing new.


----------



## coneyparleg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gooddog* /forum/post/12523335
> 
> http://www.tvpredictions.com/twhd121807.htm
> 
> 
> "Washington, D.C. (December 18, 2007) -- Time Warner CEO Glenn Britt says the cable operator will soon be able to offer an "unlimited" amount of High-Definition programming......."
> 
> 
> That would be great but I am not counting on it happening soon.



I think they mean unlimited fo Staten Island only







, can't mean Manhatttan.


Also to respond to a point in the article I would rather have "HDTV channels that don't broadcast full-time in high-def" and see HD from them sometimes, than to not have those channels in HD at all


----------



## Berk32

E-mail i just got from TWC an hour ago:

[email protected] to me


Dear Time Warner Cable Customer:


Due to a computer error, you may have seen a rate increase in your December bill before receiving notice of this change. As a result, if you were affected, you will be given an appropriate credit, which will effectively delay your rate increase until January 18. You may view our current Rates and Policies grid by clicking the link below.

http://www.twcnyc.com/2007Notificati...manhattan.html 


Thank you for being our customer.


Sincerely,


Time Warner Cable


----------



## Berk32

LOL


Just got another one from them:


"[email protected] to me


test"


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/12498705
> 
> 
> Check out channel 709 in the TVguide listings for 12/29.
> 
> 
> It's the NFL Network simulcast that all primary markets get when their team is on cable.



Funny, could swear I tried and they wouldn't list that date...


The official NFL schedules seemed to indicate when a local channel was broadcasting, but they only listed NFLN for that game.


Of course, at this point all I got to say is they don't deserve to be IN the playoffs. That Washington game was


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/12524003
> 
> 
> Funny, could swear I tried and they wouldn't list that date...
> 
> 
> The official NFL schedules seemed to indicate when a local channel was broadcasting, but they only listed NFLN for that game.
> 
> 
> Of course, at this point all I got to say is they don't deserve to be IN the playoffs. That Washington game was



Don't worry...

When I went to tvguide.com - it was the last available date...

Just good timing on my part










I'm sure we'll be seeing ads (paid for by time warner and cablevision) very soon in the newspapers saying where the game can be found (if they haven't started already).


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gooddog* /forum/post/12523335
> 
> http://www.tvpredictions.com/twhd121807.htm
> 
> 
> "Washington, D.C. (December 18, 2007) -- Time Warner CEO Glenn Britt says the cable operator will soon be able to offer an "unlimited" amount of High-Definition programming......."
> 
> 
> That would be great but I am not counting on it happening soon.



Seems to be hugely dependant on your address. If it's Manhattan, you aren't going to get any additional HD channels until... probably fourth quarter 2008. Maybe. That will mean that the honchos will get their multi-million dollar bonuses for making all Manhattan residents pay MORE each month to get LESS CONTENT. The holy grail of profit.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/12523817
> 
> 
> E-mail i just got from TWC an hour ago:
> 
> [email protected] to me
> 
> 
> Dear Time Warner Cable Customer:
> 
> 
> Due to a computer error, you may have seen a rate increase in your December bill before receiving notice of this change. As a result, if you were affected, you will be given an appropriate credit, which will effectively delay your rate increase until January 18. You may view our current Rates and Policies grid by clicking the link below.
> 
> http://www.twcnyc.com/2007Notificati...manhattan.html
> 
> 
> Thank you for being our customer.
> 
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> 
> Time Warner Cable



Interesting. I said earlier that I got NO NOTICE of any rate increase until I paid my December bill. The ONLY notice I got was a post here on AVS.


Did you get it on your RR e-mail address? I only use RR for outgoing, BUT every mail check checks them as well as my hosting outfit.


Matter of fact, those TWC bastards have sold that e-mail address to the Meadowlands, from which I continue to get spam. NOWHERE will they allow me to "opt-out." AND I have never used that address in any way, shape or form.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/12524098
> 
> 
> Seems to be hugely dependant on your address. If it's Manhattan, you aren't going to get any additional HD channels until... probably fourth quarter 2008. Maybe. That will mean that the honchos will get their multi-million dollar bonuses for making all Manhattan residents pay MORE each month to get LESS CONTENT. The holy grail of profit.



Of course, that is unless at a corporate level they have decided to step up the adoption of SDV (which seems likely since that is what the focus of this particular article is). That should give us some hope that SDV is coming sooner rather than later. Hopefully SDV implementation doesn't force Navigator upon us!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/12524033
> 
> 
> I'm sure we'll be seeing ads (paid for by time warner and cablevision) very soon in the newspapers saying where the game can be found (if they haven't started already).



Like I said, I am thoroughly disgusted with the team at this point, that game Sunday was like a frakking Knicks game. Still, you REALLY think they will spend one red cent informing us of ANYTHING?


BTW, I actually looked at my previous month's bill... NO MENTON of a rate increase. The bill WITH the rate increase (the "December" bill) said that effective 12/1, new rates are in effect.


Bastards.


----------



## Berk32

I never set up my RR e-mail....


I got it on my regular e-mail - i get my bill emailed to me monthly....



And i never said the Giants would pay for ads.... TWC and Cablevision will (they did last year)


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/12524189
> 
> 
> Of course, that is unless at a corporate level they have decided to step up the adoption of SDV (which seems likely since that is what the focus of this particular article is). That should give us some hope that SDV is coming sooner rather than later. Hopefully SDV implementation doesn't force Navigator upon us!



As I understand it, they can NOT do SDV until they are 100% Craptigator. And while we see a myriad of issues with Craptigaotr on the more RAM equipped HDC boxes, imagine the experience on the HD boxes...


----------



## slumpey326

I have a sony xbr4 1080p, I just got the SA 8300*HDC* DVR from Time Warner. I use to have the 8300HD DVR but it died so they gave me the new one.


I am using an HDMI cable connected from the cable box to the tv. I noticed that I cant change the resolution anymore via the settings menu on the remote with the new cable box.


Before with the old cable box, I could set it to 1080i only for HD channels and 480p for standard. With the new box, I cant do this. It automatically does 480 for standard channels and 720p for HD channels like ABC and 1080i for channels like CBS.


How can I do it where it only does 1080i channels for HD. I dont want it to display 720p.


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slumpey326* /forum/post/12528108
> 
> 
> I have a sony xbr4 1080p, I just got the SA 8300*HDC* DVR from Time Warner. I use to have the 8300HD DVR but it died so they gave me the new one.
> 
> 
> I am using an HDMI cable connected from the cable box to the tv. I noticed that I cant change the resolution anymore via the settings menu on the remote with the new cable box.
> 
> 
> Before with the old cable box, I could set it to 1080i only for HD channels and 480p for standard. With the new box, I cant do this. It automatically does 480 for standard channels and 720p for HD channels like ABC and 1080i for channels like CBS.
> 
> 
> How can I do it where it only does 1080i channels for HD. I dont want it to display 720p.



Hmmm. I hope that they do something about this with a future firmware release. I was planning on getting the same model Sony BRAVIA after New Years and I would hate for the box to have to switch between the output formats on its own. I have the box set to 1080i only for my current HDTV.


Guess I better cross my fingers for my current 8300 to give me a few more years of service so I can avoid that new 8300HDC.


----------



## slumpey326

the bravia xbr4 is excellent, it is the cable box.


Has anyone been able to adjust the resolutions


----------



## Gooddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/12524098
> 
> 
> Seems to be hugely dependant on your address. If it's Manhattan, you aren't going to get any additional HD channels until... probably fourth quarter 2008. Maybe.



I'm not in Manhatten and I have no hope of seeing "unlimited" HD at any point next year. As noted in http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=652328 unless you live in the Albany district and west from there, TWC SDV status is unknown at this time.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/12524277
> 
> 
> As I understand it, they can NOT do SDV until they are 100% Craptigator. And while we see a myriad of issues with Craptigaotr on the more RAM equipped HDC boxes, imagine the experience on the HD boxes...



...which might be why they're pushing the new software so heartily -- maybe it's related to a push from the corporate side to get SDV deployed. I think that we're going to get it one of these days soon enough, and there's nothing we're going to be able to do about it.


I only hope that their upgrade is done somewhat intelligently so it doesn't erase all of the saved programs on your DVR. Otherwise TWC will have a virtual mutiny on their hands -- not just from us, but from Joe DVR user who has a ton of crappy SD TV episodes saved!


----------



## TonyNYC

Anyone here from Woodside Queens area getting channel 795 NHL Network HD or is it still coming up as Subscription Service?


Thanks.


----------



## lee7n

There isn't any way as far as I know. You can make a second input using component cables. I don't think the difference between 480i and 480p is very noticeable anyway. The box is kinda of screwy but i like that you can make the side bars black the gray was really annoying. Thats the most important thing for me so i am fairly happy with the box, it has missed recordings though and takes forever to reboot and i have do that at least 2 times a week so far. It is much quieter too than the 8300hd and i live in a studio and it was annoying.


----------



## JSY




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/12539027
> 
> 
> Anyone here from Woodside Queens area getting channel 795 NHL Network HD or is it still coming up as Subscription Service?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I am near the Queens Center Mall. Is that considered Woodside? (Funny, I used to live in Woodside, haha..) Anyway, 795 is coming in fine and actually has been for me since I discovered it last week. Oh, and Isles rule.


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JSY* /forum/post/12540764
> 
> 
> I am near the Queens Center Mall. Is that considered Woodside? (Funny, I used to live in Woodside, haha..) Anyway, 795 is coming in fine and actually has been for me since I discovered it last week. Oh, and Isles rule.



Damn! I was hoping you would tell me it wasn't. After the 6th CSR, it looks like I am going to have to bring in my 8300 for the 8300HDC.


Signal after signal and they cannot get the channel to work for me.


Thanks for checking. I am near the mall and will switch it on Saturday morning.


Oh and the Isles rule at teaching Chris Simon new ways to step on people with the blade of his skate.


----------



## JSY




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/12541055
> 
> 
> Damn! I was hoping you would tell me it wasn't. After the 6th CSR, it looks like I am going to have to bring in my 8300 for the 8300HDC.
> 
> 
> Signal after signal and they cannot get the channel to work for me.
> 
> 
> Thanks for checking. I am near the mall and will switch it on Saturday morning.
> 
> 
> Oh and the Isles rule at teaching Chris Simon new ways to step on people with the blade of his skate.



Very strange - I know I haven't visited here in ages, but it looks like all my data and post count was reset, etc. I though I used to have it say Elmhurst, NY under my name as well. Anyway, yep - I am literally a block away from JCPenney and 795 comes in fine with both boxes I have - even the 8300 that I have that seems like it's going to blow up. In fact, I'm going to bring it in to replace in soon.


LOL, you mean Chris Simon the ex-Islander?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slumpey326* /forum/post/12528108
> 
> 
> It automatically does 480 for standard channels and 720p for HD channels like ABC and 1080i for channels like CBS.
> 
> 
> How can I do it where it only does 1080i channels for HD. I dont want it to display 720p.



What I recall reading was that the HDC box did 1080i for all HD channels. This SOUNDS like the HDC does NOT change or mess with what the channel boradcasts in... which is MY preference.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/12535381
> 
> 
> ...which might be why they're pushing the new software so heartily -- maybe it's related to a push from the corporate side to get SDV deployed. I think that we're going to get it one of these days soon enough, and there's nothing we're going to be able to do about it.
> 
> 
> I only hope that their upgrade is done somewhat intelligently so it doesn't erase all of the saved programs on your DVR. Otherwise TWC will have a virtual mutiny on their hands -- not just from us, but from Joe DVR user who has a ton of crappy SD TV episodes saved!



About the only intelligent thing TWC NYC does is raise rates for their customers who get less and provide discounts for those customers that DO get a lot MORE. More profits equals million dollar bonuses for the guys who decide this stuff.


They also know that any "mutiny" will only be verbiage around forums like here. AND there seem to be many folks upset that some of us call it "Crime Warner" or refer to it as "Craptigator." I hear the sound of MUCH snickering at TWC HQ, it's costs them nothing and they see customers acting like their own thought police without paying them (well, only a GUESS they aren't being compensated for putting down the malcontents).


Now it's also true I have a bunch of "crappy SD" stuff saved. I have been somewhat piling them up in anticipation of a lot less prime time network fare. I think I have 6 or so Nip/Tucks, 3 or 4 Flash Gordons to tide me over!


----------



## slumpey326

Riverside_Guy , I want the cablebox to only show 1080i for all HD channels but currently it shows 720p for channels like ABCHD and 1080i for channels like HBOHD.


How can I make my new 8300HDC box only show 1080i.


What cablebox do you have, by looking at your signature you have the old 8300 HD DVR box which I used to have. I could manual set it on 1080i only which I cant do now.


----------



## sgf

Sorry in advance for crossposting this but since I am unsure of culprit in the following problem I am posting this here as well as HDTV recorders forum.


Just took delivery of a 40XBR4 after lurking and reviewing threads here for what seems forever. First I would like to thank everyone for all these as they have truly assisted in my decision making.


So far the picture looks great (Sept 07 build). However I've been really unable to fully evaluate/calibrate it due to the need to concentrate on this audio dropout/cutout problem.


Audio dropouts/cutouts (as in a poor cellphone connection) are occurring intermittently on some HD channels (primarily PBS). The problem often manifests while switching back and forth between SD and HD. Once it starts it seems to go on for a while.


I've spent the last 2 days trying to determine whether it is the cable box, the signal or the TV causing the problem.


I have a Scientific Atlanta 8300HD running passport (After reading posts about HDC w/Navigator problems i was able to secure an older HD box). Connection is via a 6 foot Monoprice HDMI 1.3a cable. Feed is via Time Warner Cable in NYC (Manhattan).


Yesterday I called TW and they told me the problem was a low signal which needed to be refreshed. Whether this was a coincidence or not the problem immediately resolved itself after the refresh, only to reappear this morning.


Today the TW rep told me that the problem was not that the signal strength was low - and in fact it was now, according to her "critically low" but rather that the culprit was the HDMI cable. She said the 8300HD definitely did not support HDMI cable and that was causing the dropouts. I was told to switch to component cables. A supervisor told me the same thing. She also did another refresh but the problem continued.


Another possibly related issue that occurred this morning - on turning on the TV I got picture but no sound at all, again on an HD channel. Not the dropout problem but no sound whatsoever. I changed input momentarily to another input and back to HDMI at which point the sound came on. As I said I don't know whether this is related or not.


Third and also possibly related to using HDMI cables with the 8300HD: I changed the output settings on the 8300HD to allow 720p (ABCHD), after which the picture became unstable - flickering in and out - that is alternating with black. I did not try to resolve this but called Sony instead.


Sony also pointed to HDMI with the 8300HD as the probable culprit. However they had not documented any such dropout problems but rather just problems with no sound/no picture totally. Representative told me she had heard of this but rare. I switched to a second HDMI input on the Sony and problem continued.


So I switched to component cables and the problems all SEEM to have gone away, though i can't be 100% sure yet as the dropout problem has been intermittent.


I don't have any other devices with HDMI output so can't therefore test and confirm that the problem is not with the Sony HDMI inputs. Sony told me that the could send a tech out but if there was no problem I would have to pay for the call







I don't expect to get an HD DVD Player for a while, and would hate to find out after the warranty ends that it was the HDMI inputs.


I was under the impression that there was no problem at all in using HDMI. Could it be this specific 8300HD that is at fault?


I will also post this in the HDTV recorders section but thought it wise to also post under LCDs.


Thanks for any advice/suggestions.


----------



## TonyNYC

Interesting. The 8300HD works with my HDMI cable just fine and I have never had a problem with it. I am not sure about the newer 8300HDC model though.


As for the changes in output format, I have always had mine set to 1080i just to avoid the automatic changes between formats. You might just want to keep the format default at 1080i.


Maybe you have a bad HDMI cable? If there is a CompUSA near you, I would go there and get one for dirt cheap since they are going out of business. There is one at 59th Street, Columbus Circle.


After going through 6 reps in 4 calls and getting all sorts of excuses for why my problem can't be fixed, you might just want to check every option you can with the 8300HD before you possibly settle on getting the new 8300HDC craptastic model.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sgf* /forum/post/12547190
> 
> 
> Audio dropouts/cutouts (as in a poor cellphone connection) are occurring intermittently on some HD channels (primarily PBS). The problem often manifests while switching back and forth between SD and HD. Once it starts it seems to go on for a while.
> 
> [SNIP]
> 
> Yesterday I called TW and they told me the problem was a low signal which needed to be refreshed. Whether this was a coincidence or not the problem immediately resolved itself after the refresh, only to reappear this morning.



For a LONG time, it has been known that when you have lots of audio/video glitching, it is often caused by a weak singal to the box. You need to have a tech come out and fix your weak signal problem -- whether it is faulty wiring inside your apartment, your building, or from the junction box in the street, or whatever.


They cannot do anything from the TWC offices to correct this. Sending a "signal" to your box, resetting it, or whatever will not help.


Whether they support it or not, HDMI works. Frankly, if you can't use HDMI, it's not a huge loss. I can barely tell the difference between when my HDTV is being fed via HDMI or component. On my setup, the only noticiable difference is that the SD channels look a hair sharper via HDMI, but that's it.


Scott


----------



## sgf

to update my audio dropouts problems it now appears to be the XBR4. I borrowed a friends tiny HDTV and plugged the same HDMI cable into it from the 8300HD. Got perfect audio in the other TV. Went back to the Sony and back to the dropouts.


Again the problem only occurs on HD channels. Sound is fine with SD channels via HDMI.


----------



## slumpey326

I cant change the 1080i resolution, the cable box doesnt let me.


Anyone here with an 8300 HDC cable box been able to disable 720p. If so, how.


It isnt like the 8300 at all/


----------



## vincentnyc

are you guys getting tbs hd channel on your cable box yet?


----------



## margoba

*Off Topic Rangers Question:* A friend just asked me if I knew what TWC channel the Rangers game was on tomorrow (Friday) night. The Rangers web site seems to say MSG2, but I cannot find out what that means in TW-speak. Is the game on cable tomorrow night at all?


Thanks in advance,

-barry


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/12550416
> 
> *Off Topic Rangers Question:* A friend just asked me if I knew what TWC channel the Rangers game was on tomorrow (Friday) night. The Rangers web site seems to say MSG2, but I cannot find out what that means in TW-speak. Is the game on cable tomorrow night at all?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> -barry



It "should" be channel 60 (CSPAN2), but they messed this up the last time and put the Devils game on that channel and relocated the NYR to channel 51 (TVG).


So one of the two channels. Check 60 first.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/12550416
> 
> *Off Topic Rangers Question:* A friend just asked me if I knew what TWC channel the Rangers game was on tomorrow (Friday) night. The Rangers web site seems to say MSG2, but I cannot find out what that means in TW-speak. Is the game on cable tomorrow night at all?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> -barry


 http://nyoverflow.com/ 


This season - MSG2 is always supposed to be ch 60 (FSNY2 almost always 51)


Obviously no HD from MSG2 - and it doesn't look like there will be road-HD when MSG joins the game in progress at 9:30...

(they are getting the road HD treatment tonight... as are the Knicks tomorrow)


(TWC does screw up from time to time though when it comes to MSG2 and FSNY2....)


I don't understand at all why the home game next week on Wednesay is on MSG2.... Knicks aren't getting road-HD (only time this month actually...)


It really looked like MSG was being smart about its scheduling between MSG and MSG2.... but they 'missed' 2.... (the second one is coming on 1/16 vs Buffalo.... but I'm going to guess that the Knicks will get HD for their game in NJ.... Knicks website schedule for HD road games doesn't go past December at the moment...)


----------



## margoba

Thanks guys. This will be a big help to my friend.


-barry


----------



## chopsueychris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vincentnyc* /forum/post/12550336
> 
> 
> are you guys getting tbs hd channel on your cable box yet?



I've had it on 708 personally since the MLB Playoffs here in Bayside. I love the fact they phony upconvert the office when they air it on tuesdays.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chopsueychris* /forum/post/12552105
> 
> 
> I've had it on 708 personally since the MLB Playoffs here in Bayside. I love the fact they phony upconvert the office when they air it on tuesdays.



Since baseball ended... they upconvert/stretch every second of content.... outside of a few comedy specials a few weeks ago.... they even use a "Available in HD" graphic in front of a bunch of programming.... yet its not....


----------



## Prey521

Anyone here in the Newburgh, NY area (Orange County) know if the local Time Warner hubs are deploying the 8300HDC DVR box if you trade in your old 8300HD? I ask because I can't take it anymore with the bad optical port constantly dropping audio, but at the same time, I don't want to have to use the analog audio ports either and I don't want to have to buy a coax --> optical adapter either, since I have enough components in my unit. Also, my Harmony 880 just took a dump and my dog chewed up the original cable remote, so now I've reached the point where I just want to trade in the box, but not at the expense of having them swap it out with the HDC garbage. I appreciate the input.


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sgf* /forum/post/12549368
> 
> 
> to update my audio dropouts problems it now appears to be the XBR4. I borrowed a friends tiny HDTV and plugged the same HDMI cable into it from the 8300HD. Got perfect audio in the other TV. Went back to the Sony and back to the dropouts.
> 
> 
> Again the problem only occurs on HD channels. Sound is fine with SD channels via HDMI.




I have a Sony XBR4 also - just got it about a month ago. I have the same exact problems you are having. I ruled out the cables and the TV though - the other 2 HDMI inputs work absolutely fine with my PS3 and XBOX, and I've done the cable/input swap to try to narrow it down. Unfortunately for TWC - it comes back to the 8300.


However, I haven't been motivated enough to start making calls about this problem. And honestly I wouldn't even know where to start. TWC will send a tech who will tell me to use component, and I don't even know what Sony would say.


Let me know if you make any progress - I'd like to get this fixed also.


----------



## jw1

has anyone compared twc hd with a good upconverting dvd player (i have an oppo dv-970hd)?

i'm considering dropping a couple of premium channels and doing netflix instead.


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jw1* /forum/post/12553234
> 
> 
> has anyone compared twc hd with a good upconverting dvd player (i have an oppo dv-970hd)?
> 
> i'm considering dropping a couple of premium channels and doing netflix instead.




I'll tell you what - I watched "Into the Blue" on SHO-HD and compared it with my Blu-ray by switching inputs. The difference is incredible, which speaks volumes about how bad the HD feeds are that we are receiving from TWC.


I've also done the same with CSI on CBS switching back and forth between the 8300 and my Silver Sensor antenna. Although not as dramatic, the antenna PQ is better than cable.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/12553750
> 
> 
> I'll tell you what - I watched "Into the Blue" on SHO-HD and compared it with my Blu-ray by switching inputs. The difference is incredible, which speaks volumes about how bad the HD feeds are that we are receiving from TWC.
> 
> 
> I've also done the same with CSI on CBS switching back and forth between the 8300 and my Silver Sensor antenna. Although not as dramatic, the antenna PQ is better than cable.



Both forms of high def DVD will always look significantly better than any HD broadcast source (1080p vs 1080i/720p) - even if you take video compression out of the equation...


And its not just Time Warner that compresses HD... all providers do it...

1 QAM frequency is allocated roughly 38.4 Mb/s... an OTA station's digital signal will use 19.39 Mb/s max (not all for its HD signal - especially when there are subchannels).

TWCNYC stuffs most HD channels into groups of 3... so they are compressing the video down to ~13 Mb/s (this is not the case with the local stations... no more than 2 total are on a QAM channel (along with its subchannels) - so we see very close to what 'should' be seen OTA)


Digital SD channels are sent out at between 3-5 Mb/s.


(if you are wondering - I believe Cablevision actually stuffs up to 4 HD channels on 1 QAM frequency in some cases)



btw - jw1 was asking about upconverting DVD players..... they wont be nearly as good as HD on TWC....

TWC-HD is still significantly better than any Standard Def DVD... even if it isn't the best HD


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/12554289
> 
> 
> Both forms of high def DVD will always look significantly better than any HD broadcast source (1080p vs 1080i/720p) - even if you take video compression out of the equation...
> 
> 
> And its not just Time Warner that compresses HD... all providers do it...
> 
> 1 QAM frequency is allocated roughly 38.4 Mb/s... an OTA station's digital signal will use 19.39 Mb/s max (not all for its HD signal - especially when there are subchannels).
> 
> TWCNYC stuffs most HD channels into groups of 3... so they are compressing the video down to ~13 Mb/s (this is not the case with the local stations... no more than 2 total are on a QAM channel (along with its subchannels) - so we see very close to what 'should' be seen OTA)
> 
> 
> Digital SD channels are sent out at between 3-5 Mb/s.
> 
> 
> (if you are wondering - I believe Cablevision actually stuffs up to 4 HD channels on 1 QAM frequency in some cases)
> 
> 
> 
> btw - jw1 was asking about upconverting DVD players..... they wont be nearly as good as HD on TWC....
> 
> TWC-HD is still significantly better than any Standard Def DVD... even if it isn't the best HD




I did get a little off-topic... I guess in short I was trying to say that a good upconverting player will probably be on par with TWC-HD. But a blu-ray/HDDVD will be a big boost in the PQ department.


----------



## Uptown193

TWC sucks in HD programming only like approx 22 with Direct having 65 now. Why dont we all cancel TWC and move to Direct TV, if we the people did this TWC would have not other choice but to upgrade their service fast. but we the people are dumb and stupid and keep on payin TWC for lame channels. We are all getting ripped off, i guess no one cares but me. CANCEL TWC AND GET DIRECT TV. WE ARE ALL BEING DUMB AND STUPID.


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Albany Time Warner Cable added following new HD channels around 11PM on Thursday, December 20th:
> 
> 
> • CNN
> 
> • Food Network
> 
> • Fox Business News
> 
> • HGTV
> 
> • History Channel
> 
> • Lifetime Movie Network
> 
> • National Geographic
> 
> • Outdoor
> 
> • Versus/Golf
> 
> • Weather Channel



Wow. Remarkable what some so-called edge servers for switched digital video (SDV)can do for HD availability. From this post: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...postcount=3152 


twcinsider here mentioned a while back that rarely watched international subscription channels here--we've got LOTS of them--would likely be the first on SDV; assume no one's found them listed as SDV in diagnostic mode. Also assume everyone on the Albany TWC system doesn't have an SDV-capable 8300HDC with Navigator yet, and not sure what STB operating system they're running. -- John


----------



## carl2680

Anybody know when Crime warner cable in NYC will deploy Switch Digital Video In Manhattan?


----------



## bahill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Prey521* /forum/post/12552581
> 
> 
> Anyone here in the Newburgh, NY area (Orange County) know if the local Time Warner hubs are deploying the 8300HDC DVR box if you trade in your old 8300HD? I ask because I can't take it anymore with the bad optical port constantly dropping audio, but at the same time, I don't want to have to use the analog audio ports either and I don't want to have to buy a coax --> optical adapter either, since I have enough components in my unit. Also, my Harmony 880 just took a dump and my dog chewed up the original cable remote, so now I've reached the point where I just want to trade in the box, but not at the expense of having them swap it out with the HDC garbage. I appreciate the input.



Yes, NY/NJ (Hudson Valley) is deploying HDC's w/ Mystro/Navigator installed. I have one, and actually, I think it's fine. It was very buggy just 3-4 months ago, but recent code updates have made it quite solid.


I wouldn't be afraid of it.


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Uptown193* /forum/post/12555289
> 
> 
> TWC sucks in HD programming only like approx 22 with Direct having 65 now. Why dont we all cancel TWC and move to Direct TV, if we the people did this TWC would have not other choice but to upgrade their service fast. but we the people are dumb and stupid and keep on payin TWC for lame channels. We are all getting ripped off, i guess no one cares but me. CANCEL TWC AND GET DIRECT TV. WE ARE ALL BEING DUMB AND STUPID.



Not to start a flamewar but this is just a thoughtless post. Not all of us in the 5 boroughs have this option. I for one cannot go to DirecTV even though I want to due to the rules of the apartment building I live in. They do not want dishes on the roof of the building and sticking it outside my window is not an option since I cannot point the dish south when I am on the northern side of the building.


The people in this forum for the short time I have been coming here are very in tune with the workings of cable TV and its equipment and have been more than helpful. To call people dumb and stupid without knowing the limitations of switching to a service like DirecTV makes you look dumb and stupid with off the wall posts.


If you have an option to switch services like DirecTV, then by all means switch and be merry. Some of us here have limitations and will be stuck with one service provider for some time to come.


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bahill* /forum/post/12555755
> 
> 
> Yes, NY/NJ (Hudson Valley) is deploying HDC's w/ Mystro/Navigator installed. I have one, and actually, I think it's fine. It was very buggy just 3-4 months ago, but recent code updates have made it quite solid.
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be afraid of it.



I am going to switch to the 8300HDC tomorrow morning. I hope mine works out as good as yours.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Uptown193* /forum/post/12555289
> 
> 
> TWC sucks in HD programming only like approx 22 with Direct having 65 now. Why dont we all cancel TWC and move to Direct TV, if we the people did this TWC would have not other choice but to upgrade their service fast. but we the people are dumb and stupid and keep on payin TWC for lame channels. We are all getting ripped off, i guess no one cares but me. CANCEL TWC AND GET DIRECT TV. WE ARE ALL BEING DUMB AND STUPID.



Because many of us in NYC live in apartment buildings and either have no clear view for a dish... or are just not allowed to put on up.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/12549017
> 
> 
> For a LONG time, it has been known that when you have lots of audio/video glitching, it is often caused by a weak singal to the box. You need to have a tech come out and fix your weak signal problem -- whether it is faulty wiring inside your apartment, your building, or from the junction box in the street, or whatever.
> 
> 
> They cannot do anything from the TWC offices to correct this. Sending a "signal" to your box, resetting it, or whatever will not help.
> 
> 
> Whether they support it or not, HDMI works. Frankly, if you can't use HDMI, it's not a huge loss. I can barely tell the difference between when my HDTV is being fed via HDMI or component. On my setup, the only noticiable difference is that the SD channels look a hair sharper via HDMI, but that's it.
> 
> 
> Scott



While I agree it CAN be traced to a weak signal to the box, it also very much can be overloaded bandwidth. I very much remember the skippage (glitching) rose to historic proportions last summer right after the 2 new HD channels arrived. I know it was the same out of Man South. Took many weeks for it to very slowly get better. AND I think it was you that noticed recorded shows started taking a lot less disk space, pointing to a conclusion they were being compressed more (rate shaping). Very much lie they squeezed them more to avoid glitches... and I can at least say, glitches went way down.


Logical conclusions and direct observation sure seem to all point in the same direction. I DO remember when the worst of the glitching started, I kept checking signal strength and it stayed at a OK level.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Uptown193* /forum/post/12555289
> 
> 
> TWC sucks in HD programming only like approx 22 with Direct having 65 now. Why dont we all cancel TWC and move to Direct TV, if we the people did this TWC would have not other choice but to upgrade their service fast. but we the people are dumb and stupid and keep on payin TWC for lame channels. We are all getting ripped off, i guess no one cares but me. CANCEL TWC AND GET DIRECT TV. WE ARE ALL BEING DUMB AND STUPID.



Because for MANY in Manhattan, satellite isn't an option. Most places have no line of sight and in many cases there are issues with landlord's allowing dishes.


If you look at how TWC gives MANY more HD channels AND $ discounts to the outer boroughs, it seems clear the reason is THEIR availability to satellite AND the approach of FIOS. Meanwhile, they stick it big time to Manhattanites; their (my) only salvation is Verizon.


----------



## slumpey326

all you guys with an 8300 HDC, how can you have the resolution fixed to 1080i only via HDMI cable. Right now my box shows 720p for channels like ABCHD and 1080i for channels like CBSHD.


I only want 1080i displaying for all HD channels, how can I change this? Can this be changed with this new box?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/12555582
> 
> 
> Anybody know when Crime warner cable in NYC will deploy Switch Digital Video In Manhattan?



As soon as Verizon FIOS gets a franchise agreement to offer "TV" services AND is closer to getting fiber laid around the borough.


While it sure as hell is morally criminal to offer double the number of HD channels AND for less per month by jumping over the East River into Astoria, it probably doesn't fall into breaking criminal statutes. I AM a little surprised there's no class action suit going on... it very much is discrimination by location.


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slumpey326* /forum/post/12556440
> 
> 
> all you guys with an 8300 HDC, how can you have the resolution fixed to 1080i only via HDMI cable. Right now my box shows 720p for channels like ABCHD and 1080i for channels like CBSHD.
> 
> 
> I only want 1080i displaying for all HD channels, how can I change this? Can this be changed with this new box?



If this question is not answered before tomorrow afternoon, I will try and help you seeing as I will be getting the HDC tomorrow morning. A lot of members on here I believe are trying to hold onto their 8300HD for dear life and I do not blame them.


Hopefully you will have your answer tomorrow.


----------



## TravKoolBreeze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slumpey326* /forum/post/12556440
> 
> 
> all you guys with an 8300 HDC, how can you have the resolution fixed to 1080i only via HDMI cable. Right now my box shows 720p for channels like ABCHD and 1080i for channels like CBSHD.
> 
> 
> I only want 1080i displaying for all HD channels, how can I change this? Can this be changed with this new box?



As far as I know with my own 8300HDC, even with the recent code updates, the box will not change output resolution when connected by HDMI.


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TravKoolBreeze* /forum/post/12558856
> 
> 
> As far as I know with my own 8300HDC, even with the recent code updates, the box will not change output resolution when connected by HDMI.



What is the output resolution if you attempt to hook it up via HDMI? 1080i? or 720p?


----------



## slumpey326

tonynyc, with the 8300hdc and using HDMI the cable box will output 1080i for channels like CBSHD, NBCHD but for channels like ESPNHD, ABCHD it will output 720p.


I cant set it to only 1080i for all HD channels, the box does not let me.


whats weird is my previous 8300HD box you could adjust the outputs.


----------



## Gooddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/12558616
> 
> 
> If this question is not answered before tomorrow afternoon, I will try and help you seeing as I will be getting the HDC tomorrow morning. A lot of members on here I believe are trying to hold onto their 8300HD for dear life and I do not blame them.
> 
> 
> Hopefully you will have your answer tomorrow.



I have a 8300HD in the Hudson Valley. On my box not all of the HD channels are 1080, some if not all of the over the air channels (WCBS, WNBC, et) are 780 and most of the cable channels ( DSC, NGHD, MOJO, HDNET, et) are 1080.


I'd rather have the TV reformat the signal then have the cable box do it imo.


----------



## CynKennard

8300HDC Output Format


Does anyone know if the 8300HDC can be set to 1080i only if connected by component connection? My Pioneer Elite Rear Projection CRT display will not accept 720p. If the 8300HDC only outputs 720p for 720p channels (WABC-DT for example) Time Warner cannot provide service to me with the 8300HDC.


Cynthia


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CynKennard* /forum/post/12560231
> 
> 
> 8300HDC Output Format
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if the 8300HDC can be set to 1080i only if connected by component connection? My Pioneer Elite Rear Projection CRT display will not accept 720p. If the 8300HDC only outputs 720p for 720p channels (WABC-DT for example) Time Warner cannot provide service to me with the 8300HDC.
> 
> 
> Cynthia



It 'should' only be an HDMI issue (bout you never know with these boxes)


----------



## TonyNYC

Got the new 8300HDC and it is "interesting". Way too long to reboot the box. Can take up to 5 minutes or more depending on where the L count leaves you.


The issues with 795 are still there in regards to getting this channel up and running. Guess I am going to have to cave in and get a tech out here to see what is going on.


I miss my old box already, but at least the new remote control they give you is pretty nice. Had to be one nice addition to this post.


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slumpey326* /forum/post/12559996
> 
> 
> tonynyc, with the 8300hdc and using HDMI the cable box will output 1080i for channels like CBSHD, NBCHD but for channels like ESPNHD, ABCHD it will output 720p.
> 
> 
> I cant set it to only 1080i for all HD channels, the box does not let me.
> 
> 
> whats weird is my previous 8300HD box you could adjust the outputs.



I see what you mean now on the 8300HDC. The settings to override the formats is there, but will not allow you to change them and the text does state on the interface that using DVI and HDMI will not allow you to change the settings.


We are going to have to wait for a future firmware release in the hopes this issue will be corrected.


----------



## slumpey326

see, and I just had to reboot again because it was displaying tv shows in 4x3 form eventhough I had settings set to stretch.


new problem,


I set my 8300HDC to stretch mode, but everytime I turn on my widescreen tv the cable shows are shown in 4x3, not fitting the full screen which is what stretch mode should be doing.


anyone have a fix for this.


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slumpey326* /forum/post/12565333
> 
> 
> see, and I just had to reboot again because it was displaying tv shows in 4x3 form eventhough I had settings set to stretch.
> 
> 
> new problem,
> 
> 
> I set my 8300HDC to stretch mode, but everytime I turn on my widescreen tv the cable shows are shown in 4x3, not fitting the full screen which is what stretch mode should be doing.
> 
> 
> anyone have a fix for this.



Ok, this issue with the 8300HDC is not going to go away for you unless we get a firmware release allowing us to default at 1080i.


I had the same problems you have just posted and this pretty much forced me to go back to a component hookup to receive HD.


Now everything works fine and I removed the ability for the cable box to display 480i. From my current and past experience, the cable boxes both 8300HD and the 8300HDC never had a good working relationship going from 1080i for example down to 480i. Meaning if you were to go from HBOHD and change the channel to NY1, chances are you will get a blue screen or whatever screen on your TV will display when a picture cannot be negotiated. The result will be as you described with black bars on the side and a screw up with the way the TV is supposed to be displayed.


Do yourself a favor and go to a component hookup. You then can set it to display 1080i only, but I did notice that changing of channels is nowhere near as stressed on the cable box as it is with an HDMI hookup meaning you might just want to leave it as 1080i, 720p, and 480p and just remove 480i altogether.


Try this if you like and post your results.


Good luck.


----------



## slumpey326

I am gonna try one more reboot, than switch to component


----------



## coneyparleg

ok ok, so here is what I would like to see in my set up let me know if it is possibile with the HDC:


I want 1080 channels to pump 1080, I want 720 channels to pump 1080, I want 480 channels to pump 1080 (the upscale to 1080 looks better to me than the upscale to 720 on my xbr, but have 720 native come thru as 720 also gives me better results),


currently I have to switch the settings depending on what I want


right now with tthe 8300HD


----------



## slumpey326

check this out, I had to reboot my cable box this morning and now I only get 4 dashes where the clock time should display. Called time warner and they tried to send the signal again but no luck with the box.


Have to go back to time warner again probably tomorrow and swap for another 8300hdc dvr box. Such a pain.


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coneyparleg* /forum/post/12570010
> 
> 
> ok ok, so here is what I would like to see in my set up let me know if it is possibile with the HDC:
> 
> 
> I want 1080 channels to pump 1080, I want 720 channels to pump 1080, I want 480 channels to pump 1080 (the upscale to 1080 looks better to me than the upscale to 720 on my xbr, but have 720 native come thru as 720 also gives me better results),
> 
> 
> currently I have to switch the settings depending on what I want
> 
> 
> right now with tthe 8300HD



Answer: Use component cable on the 8300HDC and this will allow you to default at 1080i for all the channel like you can on the 8300HD using HDMI cable.


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slumpey326* /forum/post/12570089
> 
> 
> check this out, I had to reboot my cable box this morning and now I only get 4 dashes where the clock time should display. Called time warner and they tried to send the signal again but no luck with the box.
> 
> 
> Have to go back to time warner again probably tomorrow and swap for another 8300hdc dvr box. Such a pain.



Well, the box I have is running fine with the component setup so far. Have not had any difficulties with the box since stopping the use of HDMI.


Looks like all the support from TWC is going to a component hookup only for the time being. HDMI will work, but make you pull your hair out with its poor performance and channel changing hangups.


----------



## HumptyD

HDC full mode fixed itself, but after the update last night, I have 3 symptoms:

1) after exiting guide, the image stays small and near the top-right corner (rest of screen is grey) goes full screen if I hit PIP on-off 3 times

2) receiver needs to be put at higher volume

3) stretch mode doesn't work


so now i only have symptoms 2 and 3. I really appreciate if anyone can help.


----------



## slumpey326

what does four dashes mean, I have this where the time should be displayed.


humpty, stretch mode did work for me either until my cable box finally died it seems.


----------



## jpr281

I know this is kind of off topic, but has anyone seen the recent WCBS commercial? Does anyone know the music that's used in it?


----------



## HumptyD

i keep getting this, anyone else have it? any solutions?


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HumptyD* /forum/post/12571517
> 
> 
> HDC full mode fixed itself, but after the update last night, I have 3 symptoms:
> 
> 1) after exiting guide, the image stays small and near the top-right corner (rest of screen is grey) goes full screen if I hit PIP on-off 3 times
> 
> 2) receiver needs to be put at higher volume
> 
> 3) stretch mode doesn't work
> 
> 
> so now i only have symptoms 2 and 3. I really appreciate if anyone can help.


----------



## coneyparleg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/12570289
> 
> 
> Answer: Use component cable on the 8300HDC and this will allow you to default at 1080i for all the channel like you can on the 8300HD using HDMI cable.



right but there is there still no way to do this and still have the 720p channels (fox, espn, abc, etc ) to stay at their native 720 will all other channels (1080 and 480p) comming out at 1080.


To clarify I prefer to have native 720p channels hit the tv at 720, but the upscale from 480 to 1080 looks better to me than 480 to 720. Currently I have to change the settings depending on what I'm watching, not a big deal, but it would be nice to not have to.


Thanks for your feedback, it looks like the answer to my question is no


----------



## sgf

Turns out the culprit was synching between 8300HD and XBR4. I spoke to a very knowledgeable fellow at an authorized Sony repair place who told me he had encountered this quite alot, mostly with Sony and Panasonic sets, which may explain why i didn't encounter it when plugging in my neighbor's Sharp.


So the answer was to unplug component cables, UNPLUG 8300HD, plug in HDMI cables and then reboot 8300HD. When I did, the box took much much longer to boot, and when it did finally boot, it did so differently - that is no Passport logo was displayed but just the progress dots.


After the reboot audio was perfect and has remained so! So to anyone still having such problems try unplugging/rebooting.


----------



## broadwayblue

So now my wife hates TWC. A few minutes ago she walks into the room and says "I'm watching the Science Channel and on the bottom of the screen it says it's available in HD...but I searched the HD channels and can't find it." I think that's the first time she's felt my pain.


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Uptown193* /forum/post/12587622
> 
> 
> sucks to be you, stupid.



Hmmmm. I am guessing Santa left you some coal this year.


----------



## ilikepie

Is this week a "free" week? Because i got the samsung smt-h3050 this saturday and when i plugged it in i started getting all the premium channels (Starz, Hbo, ect.) I also got a bunch of foreign language channels too. But i lost a few basic channels like food and espn 2.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ilikepie* /forum/post/12590769
> 
> 
> Is this week a "free" week? Because i got the samsung smt-h3050 this saturday and when i plugged it in i started getting all the premium channels (Starz, Hbo, ect.) I also got a bunch of foreign language channels too. But i lost a few basic channels like food and espn 2.



New boxes almost always never get the 'correct' channels at first.... it'll get fixed eventually... if you are getting more than you should - enjoy it... if you are missing something important... then call and they'll send a signal to get your box under control - but that is your call.


----------



## LL3HD

Hey, RG, you were concerned a while back, whether we'd get to see the game


well Merry Christmas











Check this out...



NFL allows simulcast of Pats-Giants on NFL Network, CBS and NBC


National Football League


The NFL has arranged with broadcast television partners CBS and NBC for an unprecedented three-way national simulcast of the NFL Network telecast of Saturday night's New England Patriots at New York Giants game when the Patriots will try to become the first NFL team to go 16-0 in a regular season, NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell announced Wednesday.


A national audience will get to watch as Tom Brady, Randy Moss, and the rest of the Patriots attempt to make history Saturday night against the Giants.


» NFL Network coverage of Pats-Giants

We have taken this extraordinary step because it is in the best interest of our fans, Commissioner Goodell said. What we have seen for the past year is a very strong consumer demand for NFL Network. We appreciate CBS and NBC delivering the NFL Network telecast on Saturday night to the broad audience that deserves to see this potentially historic game. Our commitment to the NFL Network is stronger than ever.


CBS and NBC will carry the NFL Network feed of the game with Bryant Gumbel and Cris Collinsworth in the broadcast booth. The game also will be televised by WCVB-ABC (Channel 5) in Boston, WMUR-ABC in Manchester, New Hampshire (Channel 9) and WWOR (Channel 9) in New York. The telecast begins at 8 p.m. ET with kickoff set at 8:15 p.m. ET.


This will be the first three-network simulcast in NFL history and the first simulcast of any kind of an NFL game since Super Bowl I in 1967 when CBS and NBC both televised the first meeting of the champions of the newly merged National Football League and American Football League. CBS was the network partner of the NFL at that time and NBC televised the AFL. In that first Super Bowl - in which the NFL Green Bay Packers beat the AFL Kansas City Chiefs 35-10 in the Los Angeles Memorial Coliseum on January 15, 1967 - Ray Scott, Jack Whitaker and Frank Gifford called the game for CBS while Curt Gowdy and Paul Christman broadcast the game on NBC.


Against the 10-5 playoff-bound Giants, the 15-0 Patriots on Saturday night will seek to become the first NFL team to complete an unbeaten regular season since the Miami Dolphins went 14-0 in 1972. The Dolphins proceeded to win three more games, including Super Bowl VII, to finish 17-0 for the only perfect season in NFL history. The NFL regular season was expanded to 16 games in 1978.


The Patriots also are aiming for their record 19th consecutive regular-season victory dating back to the 2006 season. With six points, they also will become the highest scoring team in one NFL season, breaking the Minnesota Vikings' total of 556 in 1998. Individually, quarterback TOM BRADY (48) is in position to break Peyton Manning's NFL record for most touchdown passes in a season (49 in 2004) and wide receiver RANDY MOSS (21) will set a new league mark if he catches two touchdown passes to surpass JERRY RICE's 22 in 1987.


NFL Network is currently available on 240 cable systems, including Cox, plus satellite television providers DirecTV and Dish Network, and the telephone company TV services of AT&T U-VERSE and Verizon FiOS. But a few of the largest cable companies have refused to carry NFL Network on their most broadly distributed and affordable packages.


NFL Network is a programming service of great interest to fans and should be broadly distributed by the cable industry, said NFL Network President and CEO Steve Bornstein. The only channel devoted 24/7 to America's favorite sport is not programming that should be relegated to a poorly promoted, pay-extra sports tier that takes advantage of our fans' passion for the NFL. A few of the biggest cable operators have refused to negotiate. We call on them to do what's right for their consumers and negotiate agreements for NFL Network that make sense for everybody.


NFL Network also will televise two college football bowl games over the next week. The Texas Bowl in Houston matches the University of Houston against TCU at 8 p.m. ET on Friday (December 28) and the Insight Bowl in Tempe, Arizona will send Indiana University against Oklahoma State on Monday (December 31) at 6 p.m. ET.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=090...o&confirm=true


----------



## milan03

Which HD channel here in NYC has the highest bitrate stream sent via TWCNYC? I assume its probably the local (CBS-HD) channel, but does anyone know how high the bitrates actually go? Also, what about the average bitrate for a cable based HD channel like Espn, or DIscovery etc..

Thanks.


----------



## broadwayblue

I understand that the Knicks draw better than the Rangers, but is there any reason that the Rangers game couldn't be on MSG HD tonight, as opposed to the Knicks road game in SD? Is there something that would prevent them from having the Rangers on MSG 2 AND MSG HD? Do the Knicks really need to be on 2 channels in SD?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/12593935
> 
> 
> I understand that the Knicks draw better than the Rangers, but is there any reason that the Rangers game couldn't be on MSG HD tonight, as opposed to the Knicks road game in SD? Is there something that would prevent them from having the Rangers on MSG 2 AND MSG HD? Do the Knicks really need to be on 2 channels in SD?





2 years ago this happens all the time...


It really seemed like they made efforts to schedule things properly - but they missed 2...


----------



## manhattan12345

Hey guys, a quick question about upconversion. Does anyone have any experience with A/V receivers that upconvert? I've seen them advertised and they say with HDMI they can upconvert to 1080i (maybe even 1080p?) and I wonder how good they are and if worth getting one? I know the picture won't ever be as good as Discovery Channel HD on a good night, but can they do a decent enough job with an SD channel like, say, HBO2?


----------



## JR_in_NYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/12593935
> 
> 
> I understand that the Knicks draw better than the Rangers, but is there any reason that the Rangers game couldn't be on MSG HD tonight, as opposed to the Knicks road game in SD? Is there something that would prevent them from having the Rangers on MSG 2 AND MSG HD? Do the Knicks really need to be on 2 channels in SD?



I was highly annoyed by this as well. I don't understand why Cablevision/MSG decided to put the Knicks on MSG. First off, it's an away game and not available in HD, and the Knicks are playing poorly. All home teams should get first billing on MSG HD. I don't care if the Knicks were playing the Harlem Globetrotters in their home town of Chicago, IL. It's not a home game and not in HD, you get bumped to MSG2. I'm tired of the way Cablevision/MSG treats the Rangers organization and fans.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ilikepie* /forum/post/12590769
> 
> 
> Is this week a "free" week? Because i got the samsung smt-h3050 this saturday and when i plugged it in i started getting all the premium channels (Starz, Hbo, ect.) I also got a bunch of foreign language channels too. But i lost a few basic channels like food and espn 2.



Is it a DVR or just a tuner? We've had precious few reports of non SA boxes, so your response is important!


BTW, a few years back I changed boxes and got the same thing, everything was WIDE open. INCLUDING all the PPV channels. Lasted almost 2 full weeks.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/12593024
> 
> 
> Hey, RG, you were concerned a while back, whether we'd get to see the game
> 
> 
> well Merry Christmas



Thanks Larry, yes it was all OVER the news. So we may get it on WWOR, WCBS and WNBC???


Of course, now we need to find out what announcing team will be on which broadcast... or maybe they will ALL carry the NFLN's announcers????


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *milan03* /forum/post/12593868
> 
> 
> Which HD channel here in NYC has the highest bitrate stream sent via TWCNYC? I assume its probably the local (CBS-HD) channel, but does anyone know how high the bitrates actually go? Also, what about the average bitrate for a cable based HD channel like Espn, or DIscovery etc..
> 
> Thanks.



Hard to answer as finding out the bit-rate is a major hassle (I think Scott B. is out local expert). He caught them lowering the bit-rate after the 2 June HD channels got added... something they HAD to do as most of the HD channels were unwatchable (glitching every 5-10 minutes).


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/12600659
> 
> 
> Thanks Larry, yes it was all OVER the news. So we may get it on WWOR, WCBS and WNBC???
> 
> 
> Of course, now we need to find out what announcing team will be on which broadcast... or maybe they will ALL carry the NFLN's announcers????



Yes... they will all simulcast the NFL Network broadcast (announcers - graphics - most commercials - etc)


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Can't resist... y'all know that I HAD been somewhat of a booster for TWC (long ago), only to be so majorly turned off by their shenanigans over the past year. Now, there's fire in my mouth for them!


So I was thinking that *just maybe* they would open Mojo for Christmas day, I think they were the only channel with a yule log, in HD no less. Would cost them NOTHING, but would be a very nice gesture to their customers.


BUT NOOOOOOOO, those bastards kept it closed up tighter than a drum.


Now I know they have no legal obligation to do such, it just seems yet ANOTHER instance of them sticking it to their customers.


Oh wait, maybe it played for free in the rest of the city, but was just shut off for Manhattan?


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/12600781
> 
> 
> So I was thinking that *just maybe* they would open Mojo for Christmas day, I think they were the only channel with a yule log, in HD no less. Would cost them NOTHING, but would be a very nice gesture to their customers.
> 
> 
> BUT NOOOOOOOO, those bastards kept it closed up tighter than a drum.



Don't we already get Mojo in NYC?


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/12601186
> 
> 
> Don't we already get Mojo in NYC?



It is apart of the HDXtra tier. My guess is that Riverside_Guy does not subscribe to the extra channels.


----------



## realdeal1115

Interesting read...

http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?p...WZo&refer=home 


FTA
_"...Bewkes may spin off the cable-television division and sell the AOL Web and Time Inc. magazine units, said Gamco Investors Inc. fund manager Chris Marangi and National City Bank analyst Daniel Poole. The remaining company, anchored by the film studio and cable-TV networks, would resemble Viacom Inc. -- and accordingly command higher multiples, Marangi said."_


----------



## mikeM1

A friend of mine asked me this question about HDTVs, and i'm not sure of the answer: When you're told a certain TV is, say, 43", 50", etc...how are they measuring that? Horizontally? Vertically? Both?? Thanks! I know *someone* will have an answer pretty quickly.


----------



## John Mason

^^^Diagonally. For most displays used for HDTV, at a more-rectangular 16:9 aspect ratio (compared to older, more-square-shaped 4:3 displays). -- John


----------



## leegeousa

After last week's update my 8300HDC refuses to power up. When I try to turn it on, either using the remote or on the box itself the power on icon will light up, but no channel numbers, just the time. Nothing is output to the TV. I have to do a cold or warm boot to get the channels back. But even if I leave the box on, after 6-8 hours or so, it'll go to hibernation again. I'll need another reboot. Any scheduled shows during the hibernation will not be recorded. A tech is supposed to come tomorrow to take a look. I am afraid he'll say to change the box. This is not fine becuase I have almost 50 hours of HD stuff in my 500G drive attached to it.


Yes, the Navigator is pretty to look at but I'll take the plain Passport any time.


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leegeousa* /forum/post/12607852
> 
> 
> After last week's update my 8300HDC refuses to power up. When I try to turn it on, either using the remote or on the box itself the power on icon will light up, but no channel numbers, just the time. Nothing is output to the TV. I have to do a cold or warm boot to get the channels back. But even if I leave the box on, after 6-8 hours or so, it'll go to hibernation again. I'll need another reboot. Any scheduled shows during the hibernation will not be recorded. A tech is supposed to come tomorrow to take a look. I am afraid he'll say to change the box. This is not fine becuase I have almost 50 hours of HD stuff in my 500G drive attached to it.
> 
> 
> Yes, the Navigator is pretty to look at but I'll take the plain Passport any time.



I miss Passport already. While I do like the better program search feature and the extended TV Guide of Navigator, the lack of proper HDMI support hurt it.


I too have a scheduled appointment tomorrow due to what I thought to be a problem with the 8300HD that was not resolved with the 8300HDC. Now I am stuck with the 8300HDC and miss running HDMI cable defaulted at 1080i. Now I am running component cable with an "ok" HD picture.


Hopefully the tech can get your box up and running, but I would not be shocked if he shows up at your door with the box in hand just to get out of your apartment in 10 mins.


----------



## leegeousa

Another peculiarity with my HDC is that there are a couple of channels that I cannot tune to but are able to record. I can watch the recordings but not the live shows.


After last week's update the sound volume is lower and every operation (while it is working) feels like you are dragging a beached whale.


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leegeousa* /forum/post/12609920
> 
> 
> Another peculiarity with my HDC is that there are a couple of channels that I cannot tune to but are able to record. I can watch the recordings but not the live shows.
> 
> 
> After last week's update the sound volume is lower and every operation (while it is working) feels like you are dragging a beached whale.



Looks like you might have a defective unit. Mine has worked well outside of the lack of HDMI support. Once they patch the issue where you cannot change formats with DVI/HDMI, it will be a better unit.


I have not experienced the volume issues that you stated. Then again, I just brought home the box last Saturday from the mall.


I remember 2 years ago I had an issue with my cable box and TWC sent someone to my home. The cable man brought 3 boxes into my apartment and all looked as if they had been bouncing around his truck. One of them had the top caved in a bit. That is when I learned to never get TWC ever to send someone to my home with a box and just get one from the mall.


As long as I have working coax cable, I will pick up the box.


----------



## skanter1

WARNING! HDNet time listings are wrong!


Two recent movies were cut off at the very end by my DVR. Very frustrating!










It is necessary to pad HDNet recordings or you will miss the end of your programs. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/12617594
> 
> 
> WARNING! HDNet time listings are wrong!
> 
> 
> Two recent movies were cut off at the very end by my DVR. Very frustrating!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is necessary to pad HDNet recordings or you will miss the end of your programs. Anyone else have this problem?



Yes, I've posted this in the past. I think every movie I've ever recorded on that channel has ended short.


I was able to salvage one movie with the buffer and another time the recording I was watching happened to be on live. Fortunately they repeat things quite often. I learned long ago to always extend the end time on HDNet. Sorry you didn't see that post.


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/12617710
> 
> 
> Yes, I’ve posted this in the past. I think every movie I’ve ever recorded on that channel has ended short.
> 
> 
> I was able to salvage one movie with the buffer and another time the recording I was watching happened to be on “live”. Fortunately they repeat things quite often. I learned long ago to always extend the end time on HDNet. Sorry you didn’t see that post.



Thanks -- I'm sorry as well!


We watched Hitchcock's "The Man Who Knew Too Much" (great HDNet Hitchcock festival - love that Technicolor in HD!) and the damn thing cut off at the suspenseful climax just as James Stewart was walking down the stairs with the villain's gun at his boy's head. Terrible!







They are repeating it Monday, I scheduled a manual recording to get the last one minute!


I just wrote a note to HDNet asking them to explain what is going on...I will pad from now on. I just checked "The Birds" and "Psycho" -- the credits are at the end so they are intact. Whew!


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/12617759
> 
> 
> We watched Hitchcock's "The Man Who Knew Too Much" (love that Technicolor in HD!) and the damn thing cut off at the suspenseful climax just as James Stewart was walking down the stairs with the villain's gun at his boy's head. Terrible!



Wow, that's funny, well not really, but that was one that ended early for me too.


I watched those Hitchcock movies a few weeks ago when they first previewed. I usually record everything I watch. I had set up three of the Hitchcock movies in a row that weekend. I had to watch the ending on the beginning of the second recording.


They looked great. Hitchcock is one of my favorite filmmakers.


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/12617843
> 
> 
> Wow, that's funny, well not really, but that was one that ended early for me too.



I would think it ended early for everyone who recorded it, no matter when it was aired.



> Quote:
> They looked great. Hitchcock is one of my favorite filmmakers.



How could you NOT like Hitch? especially in HD, Technicolor, and Vistavision. Even the phony backdrops were great to see. Could you find Hitchcock's cameo appearence in each film?


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/12618154
> 
> 
> I would think it ended early for everyone who recorded it, no matter when it was aired.



I guess most watch the movies live otherwise there would be more complaints. I haven't checked the programming thread to see if there is any chatter regarding this problem.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/12618154
> 
> 
> How could you NOT like Hitch? especially in HD, Technicolor, and Vistavision... Could you find Hitchcock's cameo appearence in each film?



But of course...







He's a real ham.


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/12618275
> 
> 
> I guess most watch the movies live otherwise there would be more complaints. I haven't checked the programming thread to see if there is any chatter regarding this problem.



Skanter1 doesn't tell us exactly where he's located, but you and the other person who's been having problems are in Flushing. That may have something to do with it. I'm in Manhattan, and I have recorded a few HDNET movies, and I have never had the problem. Maybe I'm just lucky in my choice of movies.


-barry


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/12618363
> 
> 
> Skanter1 doesn't tell us exactly where he's located, but you and the other person who's been having problems are in Flushing. That may have something to do with it. I'm in Manhattan, and I have recorded a few HDNET movies, and I have never had the problem. Maybe I'm just lucky in my choice of movies.
> 
> 
> -barry



Barry, I'm located in Manhattan as well (West Side). It seems some HDNet movies record with ending intact, others do not. Perhaps the movies with problems have running lengths closer to the allotted time slot (ie 2 hours), so if they start them 1 min. late, they will be cut short. I'm not sure, but we'll see if HDNet answers my query about it...


Others who are having the problems can try sending a question about it to this guy:

[email protected]


----------



## broadwayblue

Question about the 8300HD...are any of the other video outputs enabled when using HDMI? I'm pretty sure the component output is disabled...but what about S-Video? I was thinking about picking up a refurb slingbox...but then I realized that I might have a problem connecting it. Thanks.


----------



## EricScott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/12630196
> 
> 
> Question about the 8300HD...are any of the other video outputs enabled when using HDMI? I'm pretty sure the component output is disabled...but what about S-Video? I was thinking about picking up a refurb slingbox...but then I realized that I might have a problem connecting it. Thanks.



S Video is definitely enabled. In fact I have a slingbox connected via S-Video with the 8300 connected to my TV via HDMI/DVI and it works fine. Not sure about component but I think you are right that it is disabled b/c of HDCP.


----------



## marcos_p




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leegeousa* /forum/post/12609920
> 
> 
> After last week's update the sound volume is lower and every operation (while it is working) feels like you are dragging a beached whale.



I have also noticed that the volumn is lower. I did not realize it was part of an update. Very annoying.

Also, channel 24, E!, hasnt worked properly in 3 days. I only hear a continuous beep and no dialogue. Anyone else having this problem??

I am in Forest Hills, Queens.


----------



## hsimms




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/12630196
> 
> 
> Question about the 8300HD...are any of the other video outputs enabled when using HDMI? I'm pretty sure the component output is disabled...but what about S-Video? I was thinking about picking up a refurb slingbox...but then I realized that I might have a problem connecting it. Thanks.



I had to disconnect HDMI and go back to Component. HDMI doesn't play with others. Slingbox is a marvelous invention. S-Video to the Slingbox works just fine while using component to the TV.


Sling even has a file that installs on Windows Mobile phones. Runs smoothly on connections over about 80k.


----------



## EricScott

One thing to keep in mind w/ the Slingbox. TW's upload speed which determines how well your Sling will perform is pretty anemic. Last I checked is was below 500k which is sufficient to run but not ideal.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EricScott* /forum/post/12630684
> 
> 
> S Video is definitely enabled. In fact I have a slingbox connected via S-Video with the 8300 connected to my TV via HDMI/DVI and it works fine. Not sure about component but I think you are right that it is disabled b/c of HDCP.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hsimms* /forum/post/12631120
> 
> 
> I had to disconnect HDMI and go back to Component. HDMI doesn't play with others. Slingbox is a marvelous invention. S-Video to the Slingbox works just fine while using component to the TV.
> 
> 
> Sling even has a file that installs on Windows Mobile phones. Runs smoothly on connections over about 80k.



So you both have the 8300HD but had different results? I guess that shouldn't surprise me when we're talking about TWC. hsimms, are you positive your S-Video output doesn't work while HDMI is active?


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/12633557
> 
> 
> So you both have the 8300HD but had different results? I guess that shouldn't surprise me when we're talking about TWC. hsimms, are you positive your S-Video output doesn't work while HDMI is active?



Sounds like one is using pure HDMI while the other is using HDMI to DVI.


When I was using HDMI on my 8s00HD, about a year ago, the composite video port (to my VCR) only worked when the TV was on. :-(


I switched from HDMI to component because the quality difference was undetectable to my eyes, and HDMI just had too many "gotchas".


-barry


----------



## EricScott

It's possible that HDCP works different with HDMI to DVI which is why all of my other outputs are active at the same time as HDMI/DVI.


Agree that these boxes are very quirky so who know.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marcos_p* /forum/post/12630859
> 
> 
> I have also noticed that the volumn is lower. I did not realize it was part of an update. Very annoying.
> 
> Also, channel 24, E!, hasnt worked properly in 3 days. I only hear a continuous beep and no dialogue. Anyone else having this problem??
> 
> I am in Forest Hills, Queens.



Yes i have the same thing. This has been going on and off for weeks.


----------



## leegeousa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/12608879
> 
> 
> Hopefully the tech can get your box up and running, but I would not be shocked if he shows up at your door with the box in hand just to get out of your apartment in 10 mins.



He did better than that, Tony. He was out in 8 minutes flat and during which he even made a personal call. Yeah, go and change the box, he said. 8300HD is still available, he said. Try your luck on Wedensay, he said.


TWCNYC is the worst service company there is, I said.


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leegeousa* /forum/post/12640207
> 
> 
> He did better than that, Tony. He was out in 8 minutes flat and during which he even made a personal call. Yeah, go and change the box, he said. 8300HD is still available, he said. Try your luck on Wedensay, he said.
> 
> 
> TWCNYC is the worst service company there is, I said.



Hmmm. If the 8300HD is still available come Wednesday, I will certainly get it back. I have a 52XBR4 coming this upcoming Sunday and not looking to really want to do a component hookup for it.


----------



## sgf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/12640355
> 
> 
> Hmmm. If the 8300HD is still available come Wednesday, I will certainly get it back. I have a 52XBR4 coming this upcoming Sunday and not looking to really want to do a component hookup for it.



It was indeed available as of a week ago at 23rd st in manhattan. In order to get it though it may be necessary to suggest that the telephone csr told you that they were available, as they are of course pushing the HDC.


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sgf* /forum/post/12640592
> 
> 
> It was indeed available as of a week ago at 23rd st in manhattan. In order to get it though it may be necessary to suggest that the telephone csr told you that they were available, as they are of course pushing the HDC.



I will for sure keep this in mind. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## margoba

I have an SD cable box (not DVR) that I want to replace with an 8300HDC. Does anybody know if I can do this at 23rd St, or do I have to have an installer come out to install it?


Thanks,

-barry


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/12642159
> 
> 
> I have an SD cable box (not DVR) that I want to replace with an 8300HDC. Does anybody know if I can do this at 23rd St, or do I have to have an installer come out to install it?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -barry



You should be able to just walk in with the old SD box and tell the rep that you now have an HDTV and want the 8300HDC. All they are going to do is exchange cable boxes with you and tell you what the new cost will be. When you get home, you might have to call TWC and speak to a CSR to resend a signal to unlock whatever premium services you currently have, if any.


----------



## hsimms




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/12633557
> 
> 
> So you both have the 8300HD but had different results? I guess that shouldn't surprise me when we're talking about TWC. hsimms, are you positive your S-Video output doesn't work while HDMI is active?



Yes - about 17 months ago. Haven't retried.


----------



## hsimms




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/12635585
> 
> 
> Sounds like one is using pure HDMI while the other is using HDMI to DVI.
> 
> 
> When I was using HDMI on my 8s00HD, about a year ago, the composite video port (to my VCR) only worked when the TV was on. :-(
> 
> 
> I switched from HDMI to component because the quality difference was undetectable to my eyes, and HDMI just had too many "gotchas".
> 
> 
> -barry



My HDMI was straight HDMI, no DVI connector.


----------



## DNINE

Here is to TW having Verizon all over our city (UWS, but NYC ) bringing competition- yes may we have a choice and rid us of this Monopoly, B S of a company that gets away with to much for way to long. 08 bring us more HD but more then that Competition, please. Happy New Year to all, be safe and may all your HD dreams come true!


----------



## broadwayblue

Yes, may 2008 be the year of the fiber.










Happy New Year Guys/Girls!


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/12607184
> 
> 
> ^^^Diagonally. For most displays used for HDTV, at a more-rectangular 16:9 aspect ratio (compared to older, more-square-shaped 4:3 displays). -- John



Thanks, John. I hadn't been on here for several days.


----------



## Zytos

I never had this problem before -- my SA8300HD reboots itself every time I switch from an analog channel to a high definition channel. I just started seeing this problem today (1/1/08). Anyone else experiencing this? I'm in Manhattan.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zytos* /forum/post/12651688
> 
> 
> I never had this problem before -- my SA8300HD reboots itself every time I switch from an analog channel to a high definition channel. I just started seeing this problem today (1/1/08). Anyone else experiencing this? I'm in Manhattan.



Haven't had any problems....


but FYI - you only get 1 analog channel with the TWCNYC digital cable box... TV Guide channel 51 (don't ask me why...)


Everything else on the box is digital.... (you only see analog channels if you plug the cable directly into an 'old school' TV)


----------



## 5w30




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/12643141
> 
> 
> Here is to TW having Verizon all over our city (UWS, but NYC ) bringing competition- yes may we have a choice and rid us of this Monopoly, B S of a company that gets away with to much for way to long. 08 bring us more HD but more then that Competition, please. Happy New Year to all, be safe and may all your HD dreams come true!



Verizon's not a monopoly?

Or at least the legacy of a company that once enjoyed one, and still acts like it. Just try their customer service.


----------



## cbecerra13

Hi guys, I have a question? Just got my first LCD 40W3000 and I'm very disapointed with the PQ. Upon reading this thread it done on me that all I have attach to my TV is the coax cable supply by my building. I do get HD channels but quality is not what I have seen in the stores. Do I need HD box to inprove the PQ?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbecerra13* /forum/post/12653031
> 
> 
> Hi guys, I have a question? Just got my first LCD 40W3000 and I'm very disapointed with the PQ. Upon reading this thread it done on me that all I have attach to my TV is the coax cable supply by my building. I do get HD channels but quality is not what I have seen in the stores. Do I need HD box to inprove the PQ?



Welcome to the HD world


Here's a few tips:


1) An HDTV won't make regular channels look any better... but it will allow you to view HD channels (HD channels are separate from the regular channels you are used to watching....)


2) No cable box? If your TV comes with a built in QAM tuner (I believe it does, after a quck internet search) - then you should run a scan and find the local basics in HD (2,4,5,7,9,11,13) - where they area... I have no clue.. that's what the scan is for...


If you didn't have a cable box before, you weren't getting too many analog channels in the first place anyways... since TWC scrambles most of the 'good' ones


3) If you want more HD (sports, TNT, etc) - get an HD box (NOTE - if you get a box, please be aware that using a coax cable from the box to the tv will not get you any HD.... TWC does provide a set of component cables with their HD boxes.. so be sure you use them...)



That's the basics...


----------



## Zytos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zytos* /forum/post/12651688
> 
> 
> I never had this problem before -- my SA8300HD reboots itself every time I switch from an analog channel to a high definition channel. I just started seeing this problem today (1/1/08). Anyone else experiencing this? I'm in Manhattan.



As an update to my last message -- I tried using component cables (I used to use HDMI) and it works now. Should I even bother calling Time Warner, given their lack of support of HDMI? Looks like I have to pick up another set of component cables now... damn them.


----------



## walkman666




> Quote:
> As an update to my last message -- I tried using component cables (I used to use HDMI) and it works now. Should I even bother calling Time Warner, given their lack of support of HDMI? Looks like I have to pick up another set of component cables now... damn them.



Zytos: I have two HD DVRs and one basic cable set top box. I am buying a 3rd HDTV (but don't need a 3rd HD-DVR), so I went to 23rd street this morning (Jan. 2nd) and swapped my basic box for an HD box. According to TWC-NYC, for non-HD-DVRs (i.e. regular HD boxes), only the Samsung H3050 HD box is HDMI ready. So, with your Scientific Atlanta HD box, as you have discovered, only a component video connection is going to give you HD reception. I got the Samsung H3050 so I can use the HDMI connection.


ALL: This is my first non-SA box; we'll see how it is. At first, I could not find any threads on this STB, but now searching on "H3050" has given me some user feedback. Seems mixed, with most folks having success when going straight from STB > TV (which will be my path). Folks throwing a receiver in the middle of the chain have indicated some problems with the Samsung H3050.


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zytos* /forum/post/12651688
> 
> 
> I never had this problem before -- my SA8300HD reboots itself every time I switch from an analog channel to a high definition channel. I just started seeing this problem today (1/1/08). Anyone else experiencing this? I'm in Manhattan.



If you are using an HDMI hookup on the 8300HD, disable 480i output in the cable box settings and keep 480p, 720p, and 1080i. From my experience with the 8300HD box, leaving 480i on caused the box to hang badly using an HDMI hookup. Or just go with a component setup and still deactivate 480i and it should work fine.


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zytos* /forum/post/12653999
> 
> 
> As an update to my last message -- I tried using component cables (I used to use HDMI) and it works now. Should I even bother calling Time Warner, given their lack of support of HDMI? Looks like I have to pick up another set of component cables now... damn them.



I would not bother. I bet the CSR would claim that you have a defective box and schedule an appointment for someone to come to your home only for them to either suggest you use component cables or tell you to go exchange the box at your local office.


When I had the 8300HD, I kept the output at 1080i for everything. Something I wish I could do with the 8300HDC using an HDMI cable. I am forced to use component cables with the 8300HDC since the GUI clearly tells you that you cannot change the output format using a HDMI/DVI connection.


I am hoping this gets patched seeing as this has to piss off quite a large user base that actually care how they view their HDTV.


While some argue that they cannot tell a difference between a component hookup and a DVI/HDMI hookup, I sure can and I am pretty disappointed at the picture.


Hopefully I will have some free time to exchange the box, but I have been too busy to head into the mall and request the 8300HD back for the HDC.


----------



## marcos_p

So, it appears TWC will attempt to provide an "unlimited" number of HD channels in North Carolina. This will be a result of the switched video deployment.

TWCInsider, or any other insider, what is the status of SDV deployment in NYC?

http://www.newsobserver.com/business/story/855233.html


----------



## net_synapse

I have a friend that picked up a brand new *Scientific Atlanta 4250HDC* from TWC 23 Street / Manhattan today.


First thing they told him was no *HDMI* support, only component HD.


After he complained he was told that a *firmware update* was in the works that *(within the next 2-3 weeks)* will address this problem...


----------



## carl2680

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


So, it appears TWC will attempt to provide an "unlimited" number of HD channels in North Carolina. This will be a result of the switched video deployment.

TWCInsider, or any other insider, what is the status of SDV deployment in NYC?


You will not see SDV deployment in Manhattan until 2009. Right now they are focusing in other markets where they face competition. In my opinion NYC will be the last market 0n the list Unless FIOs get rolling. I live in Manhattan and I already gave up regarding HD content from TWC. If you stay waiting you will wait forever, so I decide to buy one of those HD DVD players. TWCNYC has like 25 HD compressed Channels.


----------



## DNINE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *5w30* /forum/post/12652436
> 
> 
> Verizon's not a monopoly?
> 
> Or at least the legacy of a company that once enjoyed one, and still acts like it. Just try their customer service.



I wasn't referring to Verizon being the MONOOPOLY! TWC of NYC sure has a grip on most of our short curly ones. Strange that you mention it we could have had this same conversation 30 years ago about Verizon, over the phone, Verizons phone. What did become of that Phone Company anyway? I think they were deemed a you know The M thing, smashed to small bite size pieces some of which are bigger and better for some not. Now we supposedly have cheaper service with an abundance of services to choose from! I wonder what all this means, in any case i am inviting Verizon into my home seeking the the best quality and a abundance of Hi quality PQ.


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *net_synapse* /forum/post/12662557
> 
> 
> I have a friend that picked up a brand new *Scientific Atlanta 3250HDC* from TWC 23 Street / Manhattan today.
> 
> 
> First thing they told him was no *HDMI* support, only component HD.
> 
> 
> After he complained he was told that a *firmware update* was in the works that *(within the next 2-3 weeks)* will address this problem...



If this extends to the 8300HDC too, thank flippin' goodness!


----------



## slumpey326

the 8300hdc sucks, this is the third that I had to reboot it since I got it late last week. I am using HDMI. This morning when I tried to turn it on I got no picture or sound. Tried doing it twice with no such luck so I switched to component and it works perfectly.


It is the damn 480i that is screwing everything up, with my old 8300HD DVR I could just uncheck it but with this new box you cant adjust the resolutions. TWC needs to serioulsy put out a firmware upgrade to address this problem.


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slumpey326* /forum/post/12665651
> 
> 
> the 8300hdc sucks, this is the third that I had to reboot it since I got it late last week. I am using HDMI. This morning when I tried to turn it on I got no picture or sound. Tried doing it twice with no such luck so I switched to component and it works perfectly.
> 
> 
> It is the damn 480i that is screwing everything up, with my old 8300HD DVR I could just uncheck it but with this new box you cant adjust the resolutions. TWC needs to serioulsy put out a firmware upgrade to address this problem.



I cannot fully say the 8300HDC sucks as I have come to actually like it for some odd reason. I just think the lack of HDMI support is what is truely killing the unit's popularity poll and once they patch it with proper support, it will be a favored box. Obviously this is just my opinion, but I honestly do not think the 8300HDC is all that bad.


My new TV is coming this Sunday and I grumble at the fact that I have to use a component hookup until they patch the HDC, but once they do, I will be a happy camper box and all.


Give it some time.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/12664147
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> So, it appears TWC will attempt to provide an "unlimited" number of HD channels in North Carolina. This will be a result of the switched video deployment.
> 
> TWCInsider, or any other insider, what is the status of SDV deployment in NYC?
> 
> 
> You will not see SDV deployment in Manhattan until 2009. Right now they are focusing in other markets where they face competition. In my opinion NYC will be the last market 0n the list Unless FIOs get rolling. I live in Manhattan and I already gave up regarding HD content from TWC. If you stay waiting you will wait forever, so I decide to buy one of those HD DVD players. TWCNYC has like 25 HD compressed Channels.



Exactly. My guess is we will get maybe 1-2 new channels in 2008; BUT quality will decrease because they will have to further "compress" existing HD channels to allow for that 1 to 2 new ones.


Like some have suggested, the SOLUTION to Manhattanites woes is to move to Woodside where out neighbors pay LESS MONEY and get, what, 100% MORE HD channels than we do.


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/12667184
> 
> 
> Exactly. My guess is we will get maybe 1-2 new channels in 2008; BUT quality will decrease because they will have to further "compress" existing HD channels to allow for that 1 to 2 new ones.
> 
> 
> Like some have suggested, the SOLUTION to Manhattanites woes is to move to Woodside where out neighbors pay LESS MONEY and get, what, 100% MORE HD channels than we do.



I am sure Woodside_Guy as a handle is not taken and you can register that name when you move.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/12667184
> 
> 
> Exactly. My guess is we will get maybe 1-2 new channels in 2008; BUT quality will decrease because they will have to further "compress" existing HD channels to allow for that 1 to 2 new ones.
> 
> 
> Like some have suggested, the SOLUTION to Manhattanites woes is to move to Woodside where out neighbors pay LESS MONEY and get, what, 100% MORE HD channels than we do.



1-2 new in '08.... don't be THAT pessimistic...


Anyways... they can't further compress the HD channels we already have (unless they want to be like Cablevision and stick 4 HD channels in one QAM 'slot'... but I haven't heard of 1 TWC area that does that)


They freed up some space by eliminating a few Analog channels a few months ago - doesn't seem like its being used at the moment... at least not for TV...


I'm going to guess ~5-6 new HD channels for Manhattan....


----------



## slumpey326

my new 8300 hdc is activing up weird again, my wife just called and said she was watching tv and the box just rebooted and flashed pink on her. She had to leave so she doesnt know if it got fixed or what. I am a little scared to go home now and see what is happening to the tv. I had the cable box set up via component cables because HDMI was acting strange (would always start up in normal screen mode even though I had stretch mode engaged). Is there a TWC upgrade going on today.


I am getting so pissed off, had this box replaced two times already within the past 3 weeks.


----------



## nuttyinnyc

Hey guys, Happy Belated Holdays to all and happy three kings day to my hispanic brothers. I have been having some medical issues lately that have kept me off line lately but I am back in full swing. OK 2 things Did anyone notice the TWC franchise renewal notification in this months bill It was very light writing on an imsert that any normal bill payer wouldn't see or just throw out. I guess it is up to us HD/High tech guys to pass the word that now is the time to step up and make complaqints.

On a good TWC front has anyone seen the new remote. I got it yesterday and think everyone with the old one should get it. (It might come with the 8300HDC but not sure) It is the cliker-5 model UR5U-8800L-TWY. I mention this because it is likr the silvger choice3 on the remote channel but the good thing is it is practically set-up free and the biggest plus of all it has a backlight, nice! (red but very visable in the dark) It also has a direct one touch to ondemand chanels. Personally I think it is one of the best things TWC has ever offerred. Maybe it is just me, LOL!


1 reception issues, I don't know what has been happening lately, but for some reason my PQ has been getting better on all channels even the dreaded (By most of you) SD channels. Is there anything that is happening in the southern Queens area that I might have missed since my absence, and no I don't live in the Woodside HD rich area. Could they be begining to free up space(which could make for better PQ) for additional HD channels? I know some of you turn your back on SD completely but I still watch Not much but I need my USA, Scifi and I am not paying $22 for 2 premiums to watch only 2 of the offerings. Which brings me to, remember Encore WAM TWC was suppose to change that channel location and then the only way to get it is to order Encore. Well I was surfing last night (The writers strike has started to show in my primetime viewing and DVR usage only 9 hrs tues-frid) aand I got to 87 and the message was there about the change, but then I checked the new location and to my surprise it was still active. I know this is a sd channel but it does show some of the newer releases that I won't get on HBO and Showtime. Does anyone else still have it active?


On a side note I was watching Fox Movie channel 257. I did not know this was a unedited uninteruppted movie station. Plus they cater to us ad desired crowd by playing more recent fare from the 80's and 90's during primetime, 1999 being the latest year they show. Plus classics during the day, Kind of like AMC 54 is but without the cuts and commercials.


I hope all had a great holiday season but now everything is back to normal


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/12667934
> 
> 
> 1-2 new in '08.... don't be THAT pessimistic...
> 
> 
> Anyways... they can't further compress the HD channels we already have (unless they want to be like Cablevision and stick 4 HD channels in one QAM 'slot'... but I haven't heard of 1 TWC area that does that)
> 
> 
> They freed up some space by eliminating a few Analog channels a few months ago - doesn't seem like its being used at the moment... at least not for TV...
> 
> 
> I'm going to guess ~5-6 new HD channels for Manhattan....



All I know is if they don't give us Golf/Vs HD by April 1st I'm gonna flip out on someone.


----------



## TravKoolBreeze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/12669091
> 
> 
> On a good TWC front has anyone seen the new remote. I got it yesterday and think everyone with the old one should get it. (It might come with the 8300HDC but not sure) It is the cliker-5 model UR5U-8800L-TWY. I mention this because it is likr the silvger choice3 on the remote channel but the good thing is it is practically set-up free and the biggest plus of all it has a backlight, nice! (red but very visable in the dark) It also has a direct one touch to ondemand chanels. Personally I think it is one of the best things TWC has ever offerred. Maybe it is just me, LOL!



My brother has been telling me about this remote and I want to get one to see how it is. I just don't want to end up going to 23st (doubt 219st place will have it) and turn it in just to receive the same remote back. Might go down there on Friday or next Monday on the hope of getting one.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/12669091
> 
> 
> ...has anyone seen the new remote. I got it yesterday and think everyone with the old one should get it. (It might come with the 8300HDC but not sure) It is the cliker-5 model UR5U-8800L-TWY. I



Hey Nutty, welcome backhappy and healthy new year to youand everyone else too.










Is this the remote you are talking about?

http://www.universalremote.com/produ....php?model=123 


I wish the live button was in a different location. That button drives me crazy.


I wish there were a "lock" button to prevent inadvertent commands.


----------



## heinriph




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/12669091
> 
> 
> On a good TWC front has anyone seen the new remote. I got it yesterday and think everyone with the old one should get it. (It might come with the 8300HDC but not sure) It is the cliker-5 model UR5U-8800L-TWY. I mention this because it is likr the silvger choice3 on the remote channel but the good thing is it is practically set-up free and the biggest plus of all it has a backlight, nice! (red but very visable in the dark) It also has a direct one touch to ondemand chanels. Personally I think it is one of the best things TWC has ever offerred. Maybe it is just me, LOL!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TravKoolBreeze* /forum/post/12670446
> 
> 
> My brother has been telling me about this remote and I want to get one to see how it is. I just don't want to end up going to 23st (doubt 219st place will have it) and turn it in just to receive the same remote back. Might go down there on Friday or next Monday on the hope of getting one.



UGH! I've learned to live with the HDC, but the CLIKR-5 still trips me up. Too many buttons of similar size grouped too closely together, on a stick with no shape. I have to look at the damn think if I want to do anything more than adjust the volume, thankfully it's backlit so I can do that at night without turning the lights on. The big OnDemand button taking up prime real estate is useless and a silly way to try and encourage folks to spend money on top of their $170 cable bill. UGH!










Your mileage will vary... these things are a matter of individual taste. Just wanted to add a dissenting voice. I've been contemplating going downtown to beg for one of the old remotes, which I can operate drunk and blindfolded with one foot.


----------



## slumpey326

yes that is the remote, back lite also. too bad the 8300HDC sucks.


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/12669091
> 
> 
> Hey guys, Happy Belated Holdays to all and happy three kings day to my hispanic brothers. I have been having some medical issues lately that have kept me off line lately but I am back in full swing. OK 2 things Did anyone notice the TWC franchise renewal notification in this months bill It was very light writing on an imsert that any normal bill payer wouldn't see or just throw out. I guess it is up to us HD/High tech guys to pass the word that now is the time to step up and make complaqints.
> 
> On a good TWC front has anyone seen the new remote. I got it yesterday and think everyone with the old one should get it. (It might come with the 8300HDC but not sure) It is the cliker-5 model UR5U-8800L-TWY. I mention this because it is likr the silvger choice3 on the remote channel but the good thing is it is practically set-up free and the biggest plus of all it has a backlight, nice! (red but very visable in the dark) It also has a direct one touch to ondemand chanels. Personally I think it is one of the best things TWC has ever offerred. Maybe it is just me, LOL!



Welcome back and Happy New Year.


I was going to post something about the new remote early last week when I got the 8300HDC, but other members were having such issues with the HDC, I decided to hold off on the new remote control. I do like it though. The red backlight is nice and bright and no more having to use the remote in front of the TV to see the buttons.


----------



## carl2680

1-2 new in '08.... don't be THAT pessimistic...


Anyways... they can't further compress the HD channels we already have (unless they want to be like Cablevision and stick 4 HD channels in one QAM 'slot'... but I haven't heard of 1 TWC area that does that)


They freed up some space by eliminating a few Analog channels a few months ago - doesn't seem like its being used at the moment... at least not for TV...


I'm going to guess ~5-6 new HD channels for Manhattan....



A few months ago TWCNY eliminated Analog HBO (channel 80), analog Showtime(channel 79) Analog Cinemax channel 89 and the analog movie channel on channel 66 plus they move the HSN to digital tie.


An analog channel takes so much bandwidth that you can offer two HD channel with all the bandwidth that you use for that particular analog channel, so maybe we will see 6 to 10 HD channels on manhattan this year.

Now I don't know why they don't switch to digital completely instead of using channel 1-75 on analog I don't get it. I don't know how many people still have those old Jerold cable boxes.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/12675193
> 
> 
> A few months ago TWCNY eliminated Analog HBO (channel 80), analog Showtime(channel 79) Analog Cinemax channel 89 and the analog movie channel on channel 66 plus they move the HSN to digital tie.
> 
> 
> An analog channel takes so much bandwidth that you can offer two HD channel with all the bandwidth that you use for that particular analog channel, so maybe we will see 6 to 10 HD channels on manhattan this year.
> 
> Now I don't know why they don't switch to digital completely instead of using channel 1-75 on analog I don't get it. I don't know how many people still have those old Jerold cable boxes.



TWC actually stuffs up to 3 HD channels in the space of 1 Analog channel (take a look back in this thread for a detailed spreadsheet I somehow put together of Manhattan's cable lineup) - All of what you've discussed has been detailed in this thread way back when it happened..... (HSN was moved - but they replaced it with Fox Business News)


-OTA Channels get the 'full' bandwidth treatment - so only 2 per QAM channel

-Just about every other Cable HD channel gets stuffed into 3 per.... (not as bad as Cablevision.. as i said - they'll do up to 4)


They could be using this freed-up "space" for other purposes....


-Why do they still have the analog service? because a LOT of people (unfortunately) still do have analog boxes.... some areas started forcing people to switch... but i think that can't happen now - I think i read that the government is forcing cable companies to continue analog service past the 2/09 OTA shutdown (at least for the channels normally available OTA).....


----------



## JR_in_NYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/12669135
> 
> 
> All I know is if they don't give us Golf/Vs HD by April 1st I'm gonna flip out on someone.



I concur, I also want NHL Network HD as well!!!


----------



## manhattan12345

"Verizon's FiOS was named by Consumer Reports as the nation's top triple play internet, television and phone service."


----------



## FroggerJoe

This was in the Daily News today:

*City to hold hearings for cable watchers*


The city is giving cable television viewers a rare opportunity to make some static about the service they get from providers.


Viewers will be able to sound off in person at a series of public hearings in coming weeks being held by the Department of Information Technology and Telecommunications. *The pulse-taking of cable viewers is a prelude to DoITT's renegotiation of its nine outstanding cable television franchises, which all expire this fall, some on Sept. 16 and the others Oct. 8. They are up for a 10-year renewals.*


Seven of the franchises are controlled by Time Warner Cable. They service a combined 1.1 million subscribers in Manhattan, Staten Island, Queens and part of Brooklyn. The other two franchises are controlled by Cablevision, with 600,000 subscribers in the Bronx and a part of Brooklyn. The franchises gross about $1.9 billion a year, with 5% of those revenues going to the city in franchise fees, the maximum permitted under federal law.


City Councilman Tony Avella (D-Queens), who chairs the Council's subcommittee on zoning and franchises, griped that Cablevision and Time Warner have steadily raised rates while lowering the quality of their services.


The Council has already enacted an authorizing resolution giving the city the sole power to negotiate the franchises, but Avella said he still wants to hold an oversight hearing on the negotiations. Avella urged the public to turn out for the DoITT hearings, even though they won't permit give-and-take exchanges with the DoITT representatives. A poor turnout would give city officials cause for saying "nothing has to change," he said.


The hearings on the Time Warner franchises in Queens will be held from 3 p.m. to 7 p.m. Jan. 22 at LaGuardia Community College, Main Stage Theater, 47th Ave. and Van Dam St., Long Island City.


----------------------------------------------


I cut and pasted this article from the Daily News website. The list dates for brooklyn, manhattan, SI can be found in the actual paper.


i don't post much on these forums but i do read a lot about TWCNYC CSR's. We all know how horrible TWCNYC is....but perhaps this is our chance to air out our gripes. Not sure how much it will help but "....even though they won't permit give-and-take exchanges with the DoITT representatives. *A poor turnout would give city officials cause for saying "nothing has to change"*


I know i will be attending these hearings to let the city know that TWCNYC is a dis-service to all hardworking, HD-lovin', non-satellite having, people all over the city.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/12667934
> 
> 
> 1-2 new in '08.... don't be THAT pessimistic...
> 
> 
> Anyways... they can't further compress the HD channels we already have (unless they want to be like Cablevision and stick 4 HD channels in one QAM 'slot'... but I haven't heard of 1 TWC area that does that)
> 
> 
> They freed up some space by eliminating a few Analog channels a few months ago - doesn't seem like its being used at the moment... at least not for TV...
> 
> 
> I'm going to guess ~5-6 new HD channels for Manhattan....



Sorry my friend, but I think I have lost most hope.


Given what I have experienced, they will HAVE to go to 4 per QAM to get any more.


Bsides, check my post about the DOITT hearing...


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/12670654
> 
> 
> Hey Nutty, welcome backhappy and healthy new year to youand everyone else too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the remote you are talking about?
> 
> http://www.universalremote.com/produ....php?model=123
> 
> 
> I wish the live button was in a different location. That button drives me crazy.
> 
> 
> I wish there were a "lock" button to prevent inadvertent commands.



Wow, that one is WAY different from the one I have... and I suspect many more have the kind I have than this one. Maybe this is what is being given out with HDC boxes???


BTW, mine is the UR5U-8400.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/12669091
> 
> 
> Hey guys, Happy Belated Holdays to all and happy three kings day to my hispanic brothers. I have been having some medical issues lately that have kept me off line lately but I am back in full swing.



I be more Mediterranean than Latin, but good to hear you are putting medical issues behind you. All the best in the coming years and GIVE 'EM HELL!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FroggerJoe* /forum/post/12678945
> 
> 
> I cut and pasted this article from the Daily News website. The list dates for brooklyn, manhattan, SI can be found in the actual paper.



I was just about to post this notice as well! Of course, I saw ONLY Queens listed and figured this is typical TWC SOP... only let those that get their best service talk... Queens gets 7 more HD channels AND pays 10% less than we do in Manhattan, so only let THOSE folks get a chance to grip.


If you have the paper and see the other boroughs, how about posting the dates/time here?


Clearly I advise ALL Manhattan residents to attend and make them understand how we feel about paying a lot MORE for less service.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

OK, went to the DOITT website and here are the schedules for all boroughs:


New York City will be holding five (5) public hearings, one in each Borough, to solicit comments from subscribers regarding the NYC Cable TV Franchise Renewal of Time Warner Cable, in Manhattan, Brooklyn, Queens and Staten Island and Cablevision, in the Bronx and Brooklyn. Hearings will take place from 3pm-7pm on the following dates and sites with informative websites. Written and/or oral comments may be presented at the hearing or to NYC DoITT by submitting comments here.


Bronx

Date: January 17, 2008

Hostos Community College - Repertory Theater

The East Academic Complex Building

450 Grand Concourse, Bronx, New York 10451

3:00pm-7:00pm

For further information go to: http://www.hostos.cuny.edu/directory...irections.html 


Queens

Date: January 22, 2008

LaGuardia Community College - Main Stage Theater, E-Building

47th Avenue and Van Damn Street

Long Island City, New York 11101

3:00pm-7:00pm

For further information go to: http://www.lagcc.cuny.edu/visit/ 


Staten Island

Date: January 24, 2008

College of Staten Island - Williamson Theatre, Center for the Arts

2800 Victory Boulevard

Staten Island, New York 10314

3:00pm-7:00pm

For further information go to: http://www.csi.cuny.edu/catalog/unde...te/travel.html 


Brooklyn

Date: January 31, 2008

NYC College of Technology - Klitgord Auditorium

Klitgord Auditorium Building

285 Jay Street (at Tillary)

Brooklyn, New York, 11201

3:00pm-7:00pm

For further information go to: http://www.citytech.cuny.edu/aboutus...ns/index.shtml 


Manhattan

Date: February 7, 2008

Borough of Manhattan Community College

Richard Harris Terrace - Tribeca Performing Arts Center

199 Chambers St. New York, New York 10007

3:00pm-7:00pm

For further information go to: http://www.bmcc.cuny.edu/about_bmcc/directions.html


----------



## TonyNYC

I will check out the one at LaGuardia Community College.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/12679275
> 
> 
> Queens gets 7 more HD channels AND pays 10% less than we do in Manhattan,



Don't forget, only parts of Queens (and all of Staten Island) have more HD channels. I'm stuck in the same pirate ship as you; however, I do have the option of the multi year subscription discount (not interested) and the convenience of tossing up a dish.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TravKoolBreeze* /forum/post/12670446
> 
> 
> My brother has been telling me about this remote and I want to get one to see how it is. I just don't want to end up going to 23st (doubt 219st place will have it) and turn it in just to receive the same remote back. Might go down there on Friday or next Monday on the hope of getting one.



You can always call to make sure but when I went to the Queens Center Store (I was to late to make the Atlantic Ave Payment center) I walked right in and went to the reception and he just took it and grabbed a new one. No waiting on any other line!! It seems like everyone will be getting these new remotes.


----------



## FroggerJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/12679310
> 
> 
> OK, went to the DOITT website and here are the schedules for all boroughs:
> 
> 
> New York City will be holding five (5) public hearings, one in each Borough, to solicit comments from subscribers regarding the NYC Cable TV Franchise Renewal of Time Warner Cable, in Manhattan, Brooklyn, Queens and Staten Island and Cablevision, in the Bronx and Brooklyn. Hearings will take place from 3pm-7pm on the following dates and sites with informative websites. Written and/or oral comments may be presented at the hearing or to NYC DoITT by submitting comments here.
> 
> 
> Bronx
> 
> Date: January 17, 2008
> 
> Hostos Community College - Repertory Theater
> 
> The East Academic Complex Building
> 
> 450 Grand Concourse, Bronx, New York 10451
> 
> 3:00pm-7:00pm
> 
> For further information go to: http://www.hostos.cuny.edu/directory...irections.html
> 
> 
> Queens
> 
> Date: January 22, 2008
> 
> LaGuardia Community College - Main Stage Theater, E-Building
> 
> 47th Avenue and Van Damn Street
> 
> Long Island City, New York 11101
> 
> 3:00pm-7:00pm
> 
> For further information go to: http://www.lagcc.cuny.edu/visit/
> 
> 
> Staten Island
> 
> Date: January 24, 2008
> 
> College of Staten Island - Williamson Theatre, Center for the Arts
> 
> 2800 Victory Boulevard
> 
> Staten Island, New York 10314
> 
> 3:00pm-7:00pm
> 
> For further information go to: http://www.csi.cuny.edu/catalog/unde...te/travel.html
> 
> 
> Brooklyn
> 
> Date: January 31, 2008
> 
> NYC College of Technology - Klitgord Auditorium
> 
> Klitgord Auditorium Building
> 
> 285 Jay Street (at Tillary)
> 
> Brooklyn, New York, 11201
> 
> 3:00pm-7:00pm
> 
> For further information go to: http://www.citytech.cuny.edu/aboutus...ns/index.shtml
> 
> 
> Manhattan
> 
> Date: February 7, 2008
> 
> Borough of Manhattan Community College
> 
> Richard Harris Terrace - Tribeca Performing Arts Center
> 
> 199 Chambers St. New York, New York 10007
> 
> 3:00pm-7:00pm
> 
> For further information go to: http://www.bmcc.cuny.edu/about_bmcc/directions.html




Thanks for this RIVERSIDE GUY!!


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/12670654
> 
> 
> Hey Nutty, welcome backhappy and healthy new year to youand everyone else too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the remote you are talking about?
> 
> http://www.universalremote.com/produ....php?model=123
> 
> 
> I wish the live button was in a different location. That button drives me crazy.
> 
> 
> I wish there were a "lock" button to prevent inadvertent commands.



Yeah, That is it. I am with you. While it is nice it dooes have it's flaws. But Hey we are in the middle of a tech explossion, so there is a lot of bad that comes with all of this good we get. One example at night you have to use the light even if you get to know the buttons because of the shape. At least the old remotes had a bigger top end.


On the old remote I use to always press the * button and that ould always change my screen res. So I feel your pain with button that can be touched by accident.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/12672007
> 
> 
> Welcome back and Happy New Year.
> 
> 
> I was going to post something about the new remote early last week when I got the 8300HDC, but other members were having such issues with the HDC, I decided to hold off on the new remote control. I do like it though. The red backlight is nice and bright and no more having to use the remote in front of the TV to see the buttons.



Thank God! I don't have that HDC yet. Has there been a member here with out an issue?? I have had 2 8300 HD and they have run almost flawless. I get that blinking on HD once in a while but it is an easy fix. No reason to upgrade to a OS that no one likes.


I am actually surprised that I was one of the first to mention the remote. I got it wed night and wrote on thursday morn. You guys are usually a few steps ahead of me.


----------



## slumpey326

my 8300 HDC has had problems none stop since I got it. I miss my 8300 already. :-(


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/12675671
> 
> 
> 
> -Why do they still have the analog service? because a LOT of people (unfortunately) still do have analog boxes.... some areas started forcing people to switch... but i think that can't happen now - I think i read that the government is forcing cable companies to continue analog service past the 2/09 OTA shutdown (at least for the channels normally available OTA).....



Yeah Berk, this is , at least in this area, our biggest opponent for more HD cjannels. The Analog castaways. If they don't change that bandwith will never be able to be freed up. It was the FCC that gave the cable companies, get this, 4 extra years to 2013 to keep the analog up and running. What I don't understand, see if anyone can help me with this. OTA analog is scheduled for shut off in 2009 This is the part we all know. But Doesn't cable get all our channels from an OTA source? So wouldn't the signal be digital to star with? So now they will have to convert the signal back to analog for that 4 years if they can't get their 14 million customers(1.5mil in NYC) to get a digital box.


On the HD front, I have to be against you all, I feel that 2008 will be a boom year for us at TWC. Northern Queens and SI get assed out, they might get 1 or 2 but I think the rest of the city catches up to them and then some. Just remember you heard it here first. I will be looking forward to the rags and insults on Dec 31 if I am wrong. 10 channels is my prediction

Why do I think this, because I am thinking as a business man, while TWC has been giving more channels to the areas that have FIOS knocking on their door. It would be wise to counter act some negativity from the HD crowd when all areas around us are having HD surplus. Lets not forget Direct TV with 70 (they really only have about 40-50, multiple channels of the same station doesn't count in my book) I know River you city folk can't get it but there are some city folk that can. These are customers TWC does not want to lose. It will be a long year. But big changes are coming. TWC will be more competitive and Verizon will get it's franchise. Either you stay or go there will be more HD channels in your future.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FroggerJoe* /forum/post/12678945
> 
> 
> This was in the Daily News today:
> 
> *City to hold hearings for cable watchers*
> 
> 
> The city is giving cable television viewers a rare opportunity to make some static about the service they get from providers.
> 
> 
> .



There they go again with sensationalism news reporting. "A rare opportunity", It is only rare because they get 15 year agreements. They make it seem like we don't ever get a say in the way things are done. It is our right as Americans to have a forum/hearing to have our voices heard for anything from public works to the way money is spent in this great city of ours. The problem is People think they mean nothing, that is because sometimes they do. (The TA before the last fare increase comes to mind) But like Joe said we have to show up to make a difference. He is right if nobody shows they just move on and sign the franchise with no problem, and continue to increase our prices yearly with no regulation.


----------



## nuttyinnyc

It seems like you guys did miss the notice in this months bill like I wrote last page. So TWC isn't exactly hiding the issue. The are just miniturizing it amongst a bill we do not like to look at in the first place. $100+ to WATCH tv!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ARGH!!


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/12679310
> 
> 
> Manhattan
> 
> Date: February 7, 2008
> 
> Borough of Manhattan Community College
> 
> Richard Harris Terrace - Tribeca Performing Arts Center
> 
> 199 Chambers St. New York, New York 10007
> 
> 3:00pm-7:00pm
> 
> For further information go to: http://www.bmcc.cuny.edu/about_bmcc/directions.html



Thanks. I'll try my best to make it. At least I'll feel better after I blast them for not granting Verizon their license yet. No competition means no services and out of control bills.


----------



## jasonDono

If you guys had the option of directv, would you switch? I live in a brownstone in Brooklyn and can put a dish on my roof. How does the quality compare to Time Warner, and how are the DVR options?

Thanks,

Jason


----------



## bigd86

Add me to the list of those with an 8300HDC that crapped out.

It's just counting down those _hxxx_ numbers for hours on end-I'll just have to head down to 23rd street and hope and beg they still have an 8300HD.

8300HDC-*what a piece of garbage!!!*


----------



## hsimms




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/12681899
> 
> 
> Thank God! I don't have that HDC yet. Has there been a member here with out an issue?? I have had 2 8300 HD and they have run almost flawless. I get that blinking on HD once in a while but it is an easy fix. No reason to upgrade to a OS that no one likes.
> 
> 
> I am actually surprised that I was one of the first to mention the remote. I got it wed night and wrote on thursday morn. You guys are usually a few steps ahead of me.



I walked into 23rd Street this afternoon. The line was to the door. To the right, at the door, was a receptionist. I showed the old remote, asked if I had to wait. He pulled a new remote sealed in plastic from a drawer. We exchanged.


I like the new remote.


I was hoping the new remote had a code that would allow me to change OTA channels on my 2 year old Sammy DLP. No dice. On/Off and volume only.


----------



## jasonDono

or does the NBC broadcast of the Seattle- Washington game look like crap?


----------



## seamus21514

I was watching it via OTA on my computer...even the studio looked like crap, it was like watching a VHS that was in widescreen, the compression artifacts were everywhere.


----------



## TravKoolBreeze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/12681553
> 
> 
> You can always call to make sure but when I went to the Queens Center Store (I was to late to make the Atlantic Ave Payment center) I walked right in and went to the reception and he just took it and grabbed a new one. No waiting on any other line!! It seems like everyone will be getting these new remotes.



Seems like I was too early to get one from the receptionist.


On Friday, went there and he pointed me to the payment section. Was the next person on line and once I got to the window, it was a quick exchange.


Using this remote is much better than the older one. This one actually does have a code for my Vizio LCD and I like being able to use the video source button when I need to switch sources. Also, this remote works well with my stereo. This helps since the original remote is beat up and hard to work, so having another remote to turn it on and control volume helps.


The back light has come in handy and I see to like the size of the buttons better than the old one. I wonder what the D button will be used for in the future?


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/12688622
> 
> 
> Thanks. I'll try my best to make it. At least I'll feel better after I blast them for not granting Verizon their license yet. No competition means no services and out of control bills.



Broadway, from all my reseach and findings there is no proof that Verizon has submitted the paper work to the Diott as of yet. the only official "unofficial" word we have seen or heard in recent months was the back door deal Mayor Bloomberg was trying. This is an article that should be available as public record so we should have seen something. I hope that a back door deal would be done because it gets the deal done faster.


*DIRECT TV ANSWER*


As for the direct TV guy. Sat has a better PQ period. It has the most HD channels available. The HDDVR boxes are the same as ours. You either get one that works or you don't. While I know people that love sat I also know people that regret leaving cable. signal loss is the biggest problem for SAT. Does it happen often, probably not, but do you want to be there when it happens to you during the super bowl or any TV show that you love? I know there are many here that have had various problems with TWC, but I have not and when it come to signal. The only time it went down in the past 5 years was because of the BLACKOUT. sure TWC isn't flawless, but they have been improving, but for some/many it is to little too late!! In Brooklyn you should have no problem picking up a SAT signal but it depends on what is arond you. If you are surrounded by tall buildings they may add interference tp your signal. It will come down to your decision, but I think Direct TV gives you a protection that if it doesn't work they will give you a compleye refund. Check for that before you decide on either.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TravKoolBreeze* /forum/post/12706380
> 
> 
> 
> The back light has come in handy and I see to like the size of the buttons better than the old one. I wonder what the D button will be used for in the future?



I was thinking the same damm thing, but maybe other cable systems have a 4th choice. We here in TWC land have always had only 3!


I am happy you guys are seeing how easy it is to change and how much better this remote is. The only issue I have is that it is not on the Remote channel yet. Here is my problem, not really a problem more of an issue. I have to press 2 buttons instead of one for volume control. I have a Sony TV and 8300 box, both were pre-programmed to the remoote, yeah!! but when I went to use the volume it was using the STB control, BOO!! I went to the remote channel to set the volume for only the TV and ithe remote wasn't listed and the instruction booklet was no help. So now I have to press TV to change the volume but at least the controls still are for the STB. Has anyone had the same issue?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/12721393
> 
> 
> I was thinking the same damm thing, but maybe other cable systems have a 4th choice. We here in TWC land have always had only 3!
> 
> 
> I am happy you guys are seeing how easy it is to change and how much better this remote is. The only issue I have is that it is not on the Remote channel yet. Here is my problem, not really a problem more of an issue. I have to press 2 buttons instead of one for volume control. I have a Sony TV and 8300 box, both were pre-programmed to the remoote, yeah!! but when I went to use the volume it was using the STB control, BOO!! I went to the remote channel to set the volume for only the TV and ithe remote wasn't listed and the instruction booklet was no help. So now I have to press TV to change the volume but at least the controls still are for the STB. Has anyone had the same issue?



There is a way (it should work on most remotes that TWC gives out) to have the volume control do what you want...


You have to program each function of your remote (TV, CBL, DVD, etc) to have the volume control work for one specific devise (you will have to repeat it 5 times)


Right now I don't remember it by heart... but I can hopefully fill you in later...


----------



## TonyNYC

Hmmm. Some interesting reading on where the direction of Scientific Atlanta and their cable boxes are going.


Looks like we are seeing the last breed of boxes with the name Scientific Atlanta.

http://newsroom.cisco.com/dlls/2008/...tCiscoPressKit


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/12722966
> 
> 
> Hmmm. Some interesting reading on where the direction of Scientific Atlanta and their cable boxes are going.
> 
> 
> Looks like we are seeing the last breed of boxes with the name Scientific Atlanta.
> 
> http://newsroom.cisco.com/dlls/2008/...tCiscoPressKit



yeah these boxes are suppose to be motre TIVO like with the extras + DVR. But from my understanding when TWC contract with Cisco/SA runs out they will not be renewing it. They signed on with Samsung to use there next gen DVR and standard boxes but they aren't in rotation yet. Somebody posted the article here months ago when aall the talk was about SDV and multi use boxes.


All these companies are trying(to hard IMO)to make their STB a multi media device, not just for cable anymore. I know that is the price and this electronic boom we are in now but IMO the more the box does the more we lose on 5the activities the boxes does now. I don't think we are ready for it as a society. If people don't even know how to watch on demand programing let alone know that they aren't watching HD just because they have a HDTV. Why do they think we would be ready for this multi function box?


----------



## nuttyinnyc

to add to your Cisco 8500 finding tony here are the specs.



Page 1 of 5

Explorer 8550HD DVR

Service providers can elevate their service bundle with higher quality audio and video,

and faster applications processing, all while supporting bandwidth management

objectives. Digital Video Recording becomes all the more compelling with the Cisco

Explorer® 8550HD™ DVR Set-Top. Subscribers can view and record their favorite

programs and enjoy the convenience of viewing what they want, when they want.

Figure 1. Explorer 8550HD DVR

Features

Network Utilization Enhancements

● 1 GHz Tuning allows service providers to expand network bandwidth to provide additional

services such as HD and VOD, VoIP video, and high speed data

● MPEG-4 (H.264) Decoding supports compression technology that provides better video

quality at about half the data rate of MPEG-2

● DOCSIS® 2.0 provides greatly increased upstream throughput for future advanced services

and provides a path for future IP video services (optional software)

OpenCable and Conventional Network Support

● Embedded PowerKEY® Conditional Access provides digital security using an RSA

encryption algorithm

● Axiom™ DVR Middleware supports OpenCable™ (OCAP™) applications such as Service

Navigators, Games, and many other future applications (optional software)

● DOCSIS Set-top Gateway (DSG) provides a powerful standard transport mechanism for

command and control signaling between the set-top and service provider network (optional

software)

● SARA DVR Software on a set-top provides a native navigator and user interface in a non-

OCAP service provider network environment (optional software)

● DAVIC Receiver/Transmitter allows IP-based, real-time, two-way communication between

the set-top and the service provider network for services such as on-demand service

(optional software)

Data Sheet

Page 2 of 5

DVR and Home Networking Features

● Dual-tuner DVR allows one program to be recorded while viewing or recording another

program

● Picture-in-Picture (PIP) allows viewing two separate video sources simultaneously

● 160 GB Internal Hard Drive stores up to 90 hours of SD or 20 hours of HD programs

● USB 2.0 Connection enables a host connection to peripheral devices such as navigation

controllers, network adapters, and memory media readers (optional software)

● Ethernet Connection enables a connection to the home IP LAN for advanced services such

as content sharing to the set-top from retail-purchased electronic devices (optional software)

Figure 2. Explorer 8550HD DVR Front Panel (image may vary from actual product and specification)

Table 1. Front Panel Features

Feature Description

Connections USB 2.0 Host Video-in, L-R Audio-in, Smart Card slot, software controlled

Controls IR Receiver, 10 Buttons: Power, List, Exit, Info, Guide, Vol+, Vol-, Ch+, Ch-, Select

Indicators Four 7-segment digits, Power (icon), Message (icon), Record (icon), HDTV, 5.1, Auto, 1080i p,

720i p, 480i p

Color Silver paint, black lens, silver buttons, dark grey button text, white button text

Branding Cisco, model number, provision for service provider branding, HDTV Cable

Figure 3. Explorer 8550HD DVR Back Panel (image may vary from actual product and specification)

Table 2. Back Panel Features

Feature Description

Connections In Cable In

Connections Out Video Archive, L-R Audio Archive, Video 1, L-R Audio 1, YPbPr, Coax Digital Audio, L-R Audio

2, Optical Digital Audio, IR, S-Video, TV Cable Out, HDMI™, Dual IEEE-1394 4-Pin, software

controlled

Output Resolutions 1920 x 1080i 60 Hz, 1280 x 720p 60 Hz, 720 x 480p 60 Hz, 720 x 480i 60 Hz, software

controlled

Output Control Scaled video-in graphics, scaled HD video-in graphics, graphics on HD and SD outputs, aspect

ratio control, native resolution pass-thru, HD down convertible to SD, software controlled

Connections-Interactive USB 2.0 Host, eSATA, RJ-45 Ethernet, software controlled

Power Input Polarized 2-prong modular cord plug, 115 VAC, 60 Hz

Power Output Polarized 2-prong outlet, 500 W max, at input line voltage, software controlled

Labels Serial Number, RF MAC Address, eCM MAC Address

Data Sheet

Page 3 of 5

Specifications

Table 3. Product Specifications

Specification Value

Tuning and Decoding

DVR Dual tuning, Dual Record, Dual Playback, Pause, Rewind, Fast-Forward, Record one program

while viewing another program, software controlled

Picture in Picture Digital, HD, Analog, software controlled

Tuning Dual QAM 64 or 256, Dual Analog, In-Band 54 MHz–1GHz, QPSK out-of-band (OOB)

70–130 MHz, DOCSIS 91–867 MHz, A/V in display

Video Decoders Dedicated Dual 400 MHz VLIW CPU Processors, Dual MPEG-4 (H.264) up to [email protected] (HD), Dual

VC1 [email protected]&3, Dual MPEG-2 up to [email protected], 1920 x 1080i 60 Hz, 1920 x 1080p 30 Hz, 1920 x

1080p 24 Hz, 1280 x 720p 60 Hz, 720 x 480p 60 Hz, 720 x 480i 60 Hz, Video Scaling, software

controlled

Audio Decoders Dedicated Dual 250 MHz DSP CPU Processors, Dual Dolby® Digital to 5.1, Dual MPEG-1 and

MPEG-2, Dual BTSC/SAP, Dual Dolby Digital+, Dual AAC, Dual AAC+

Conditional Access Embedded PowerKEY, Smart Card slot, software controlled

Encoders Audio BTSC for TV Cable (RF) Output, Dual Video and Audio (from analog) for recording

Graphics Engine 2.5 Dimension graphics, up to 960 x 540 resolution, 32 bit (16 million) color

DAVIC DAVIC 1.2, QPSK FDC at 1.5 Mbps, QPSK RDC at 1.5 Mbps, software controlled

DOCSIS OOB and Interaction via DOCSIS 2.0, DOCSIS Set-top Gateway, Baseline Privacy Interface,

software controlled

Memory/Storage

CPU/Apps RAM 192 MB (see Note 1)

Video Graphics 64 MB

Video Encoder 16 MB

CPU Flash 2 MB

CPU NVM 16 KB

Hard Drive 160 GB, Internal SATA, 1.5 Gbs, 7200 RPM

Boot Partition on HDD 256 MB (see Note 2)

Hard Drive Expansion External SATA (eSATA), 1.5 Gbs, rear panel, software controlled

Processors

Application/CPU 600 MHz (800 MIPS)

Video Graphics Dual 400 MHz VLIW CPUs

Audio Dual 250 MHz DSP CPUs

DOCSIS 200 MHz CPU

Dimensions

Product (HxWxD) 3.25 in. x 15.6 in. x 11.2 in. (8.3 cm x 39.7 cm x 28.5 cm)

Product Weight 8.3 lbs (3.8 kg)

Carton (HxWxD) 6.12 in. x 18.0 in. x 14.0 in. (15.6 cm x 45.8 cm x 35.6 cm)

Total Weight 11.6 lbs (5.3 kg)

Environment Specifications

Placement Locate with at least 2 inches of open space above and on each side

Room Temperature 32–105ºF (0–40ºC) during operation

Power Dissipation 50 W maximum

Data Sheet

Page 4 of 5

Table 4. Accessories

Specification Value

In Carton

Power Cord, Quick Reference Guide, YPbPr Component Video, L/R Audio Cable

Sold Separately Part Number

Axiom DVR Middleware License (see Note 1) 4014594

SARA DVR Software License 3-year 752352

SARA DVR Software License 2-year 4020470

SARA DVR Software License 1-year 4020469

AllTouch® AT8550™ Remote Control 4006369

AllTouch® AT8560™ Remote Control 4016237

HDMI-to-HDMI Cable 1002048

HDMI-to-DVI Cable 1002056

YPbPr and L/R Cable Set (additional or replacement) 1000944

RGB adapter and cables 749790

IR Extender—12 ft 1001807

IR Extender—25 ft 4006725

Ordering Information

Table 5. Ordering Information

Model Description Part Number

Set-Top

Explorer 8550HD 8550HD, HD MPEG-4/-2 DVR with 160GB HDD, 192 MB CPU RAM, 64 MB

Video RAM, DOCSIS, Ethernet, and Smart Card Interface 4021102

Note: 1. Axiom DVR Middleware for OCAP support is recommended only for the 8550HD

models that have 192MB or more of CPU RAM.

Note: 2. Boot Partition provides space on the hard drive for storing the set-top’s core software.

Additional non-core application storage space may be made available on the hard drive. The Boot

Partition is analogous to a portion of the role traditional Flash memory serves on non-hard drive

set-tops.

Data Sheet

Page 5 of 5

With respect to each AVC/MPEG-4/H.264 product, Scientific Atlanta is obligated to provide the following notice:

AVC VIDEO LICENSE

THIS PRODUCT IS LICENSED UNDER THE AVC PATENT PORTFOLIO LICENSE FOR THE PERSONAL

AND NON-COMMERCIAL USE OF A CONSUMER TO (i) ENCODE VIDEO IN COMPLIANCE WITH THE AVC

STANDARD (“AVC VIDEO”) AND/OR (ii) DECODE AVC VIDEO THAT WAS ENCODED BY A CONSUMER

ENGAGED IN A PERSONAL AND NON-COMMERCIAL ACTIVITY AND/OR WAS OBTAINED FROM A VIDEO

PROVIDER LICENSED TO PROVIDE AVC VIDEO. NO LICENSE IS GRANTED OR SHALL BE IMPLIED FOR

ANY OTHER USE. ADDITIONAL INFORMATION MAY BE OBTAINED FROM MPEG LA, L.L.C. SEE
http://www.mpegla.com .

Accordingly, please be advised that service providers, content providers, and broadcasters are required to

obtain a separate use license from MPEG LA prior to any use of AVC/MPEG-4/H.264 encoders and/or

decoders.

Scientific Atlanta, AllTouch, Explorer, and PowerKEY are registered trademarks of Scientific-Atlanta, Inc.

8550HD, AT8550, AT8560, and Axiom are trademarks of Scientific-Atlanta, Inc.

Cisco, the Cisco logo, and Cisco Systems are trademarks or registered trademarks of Cisco Systems, Inc.

and/or its affiliates in the U.S. and certain other countries.

DOCSIS is a registered trademark of Cable Television Laboratories, Inc.

OpenCable and OCAP are trademarks of Cable Television Laboratories, Inc.

Manufactured under license from Dolby Laboratories.

“Dolby” and the double-D symbol are trademarks of Dolby Laboratories.

HDMI and the HDMI logo are trademarks or registered trademarks of HDMI Licensing LLC.

All other trademarks shown are trademarks of their respective owners.

Specifications and product availability are subject to change without notice.

© 2007 Scientific-Atlanta, Inc. All rights reserved.

Scientific-Atlanta, Inc.

1-800-722-2009 or 770-236-6900 Part Number 7011520 Rev A
www.scientificatlanta.com December 2007


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/12724968
> 
> 
> Explorer 8550HD DVR



These boxes are not in our future. I think Cablevision or other Sara based systems would get them.


----------



## nuttyinnyc

sorry guys I was trying to get you a picture but you will have to ggo to the cisco site for that THINK OREO! sILVER ON TOP AND BOTTOM AND BLACK IN THE MIDDLE


----------



## bigd86




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigd86* /forum/post/12696577
> 
> 
> Add me to the list of those with an 8300HDC that crapped out.
> 
> It's just counting down those _hxxx_ numbers for hours on end-I'll just have to head down to 23rd street and hope and beg they still have an 8300HD.
> 
> 8300HDC-*what a piece of garbage!!!*



To continue my personal, sad 8300HDC saga-went down to 23rd st-and was only able to get a replacement 8300HDC-the rep was nice enough to go looking for a 8300HD, but he said none could be found. Got home-installed-and I found out I could not pause or record anything! Why? BECAUSE THE STUPID MACHINE SAID THAT YOUR STORAGE IS FULL-TO MAKE ROOM, DELETE SHOWS FROM THE SHOW LIST. Of course, the Show List says NO SHOWS SAVED!!

Another defective unit-another trip to 23rd st-more time wasted!


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/12725211
> 
> 
> These boxes are not in our future. I think Cablevision or other Sara based systems would get them.



THEY JUST STARTED BEIJNG AVAILABLE RECENTLY SO i DOUBT THEY MADE ANY TYPE OF CIRCULATION AS OF YET. OOPA caps on, anyway. It would take a couple of months after release to make it to Joe Public. I wouldn't be surprised if Cablevision goes with them. TWC if they don't have an exclusive only with samsung, might get them everywhere but the NYC area ofcourse.


----------



## corduroyg

Hello all, Im in queens and am getting my first hd-dvr box from time warner on wednesday. I assume im getting the 8300hdc box, and I planned to hook it up to my reciever via hdmi. Now reading these recent posts about this box and hdmi issues its scaring the hell outta me, should I not even bother with hdmi and just get component cables? What a nightmare, I was so psyched now im worried! Is there anyone out there with this box and is happy with it????


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigd86* /forum/post/12725405
> 
> 
> To continue my personal, sad 8300HDC saga-went down to 23rd st-and was only able to get a replacement 8300HDC-the rep was nice enough to go looking for a 8300HD, but he said none could be found. Got home-installed-and I found out I could not pause or record anything! Why? BECAUSE THE STUPID MACHINE SAID THAT YOUR STORAGE IS FULL-TO MAKE ROOM, DELETE SHOWS FROM THE SHOW LIST. Of course, the Show List says NO SHOWS SAVED!!
> 
> Another defective unit-another trip to 23rd st-more time wasted!



It is obvious you live in manhattan, but my suggestion is to go to a payment center if you can. The stores are busy and run through stock faster then a payment center does. Unfortunately the bill doesn't show the payment centers anymore. The only one I know of is on Atlsantic ave in queens. But I read here that there was one uptown. The HDC have been out for a while so a reg 8300hd is probably a very very hard find.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/12618682
> 
> 
> Barry, I'm located in Manhattan as well (West Side). It seems some HDNet movies record with ending intact, others do not.
> 
> 
> [SNIP]
> 
> 
> Others who are having the problems can try sending a question about it to this guy:
> 
> [email protected]



Actually, I think you'll get in touch with a much more useful person (and get a more timely response) through this address:
[email protected] 


Marc Cuban is the owner of the company, and the Dallas Mavericks too.


I've actually had very positive experiences by emailing the [email protected] address in the past. They have real people who know what's going on there answering their emails.


Scott


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *corduroyg* /forum/post/12725520
> 
> 
> Hello all, Im in queens and am getting my first hd-dvr box from time warner on wednesday. I assume im getting the 8300hdc box, and I planned to hook it up to my reciever via hdmi. Now reading these recent posts about this box and hdmi issues its scaring the hell outta me, should I not even bother with hdmi and just get component cables? What a nightmare, I was so psyched now im worried! Is there anyone out there with this box and is happy with it????



get HDMI because that is the future, I don't know what TV you have but for some a HDMI supplied PQ is much better than a component one. Also at least for me this is true the sound through HDMI comes out clearer and louder then component. EX: HDMI low bedtime volume would be 14 while component would be 25 REG watching 35 for HDMI 50 component. The cable company will give you component cables and they are of decent quality so there is no reason to upgrade those cables.

tHE 8300hdc HAS A BAD REP, BUT THERE are PEOPLE THAT HAVE NO PROBLEMS SO IT IS LIKE ANY ELECTRONIC DEVICE THESE DAYS, IT IS HIT OR MISS.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *corduroyg* /forum/post/12725520
> 
> 
> Hello all, Im in queens and am getting my first hd-dvr box from time warner on wednesday. I assume im getting the 8300hdc box, and I planned to hook it up to my reciever via hdmi. Now reading these recent posts about this box and hdmi issues its scaring the hell outta me, should I not even bother with hdmi and just get component cables? What a nightmare, I was so psyched now im worried! Is there anyone out there with this box and is happy with it????



Be ready to deal with both.


They will supply component cables...


The HDMI issues are hit-and-miss... so have your own, and see what happens when you use it.


----------



## corduroyg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/12725725
> 
> 
> Be ready to deal with both.
> 
> 
> They will supply component cables...
> 
> 
> The HDMI issues are hit-and-miss... so have your own, and see what happens when you use it.





THanks, i'll try hdmi to start. At least they supply component cables if i have problems with hdmi, which im fully expecting to have.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *corduroyg* /forum/post/12725861
> 
> 
> THanks, i'll try hdmi to start. At least they supply component cables if i have problems with hdmi, which im fully expecting to have.



I have to find the spec sheet like the one I found with the 8550hdc because if you guys read it Cisco is including HDMI caables in the package. I wonder if the 8300 is suppose to come with HDMI cables also, but TWC chooses not to offer them because of their company line last year. "TWC doesn't support HDMI" This year they do so it wouldn't hurt to ask if they had them available. HDMI is the more expensive cable so if you had the choice I would get the HDMI free because componet cable you can get anywhere.


----------



## bigd86




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/12725523
> 
> 
> It is obvious you live in manhattan, but my suggestion is to go to a payment center if you can. The stores are busy and run through stock faster then a payment center does. Unfortunately the bill doesn't show the payment centers anymore. The only one I know of is on Atlsantic ave in queens. But I read here that there was one uptown. The HDC have been out for a while so a reg 8300hd is probably a very very hard find.



I'm going to try Broadway and 219th Street. The guy at 23rd street even suggested that I might give it a shot and try to score a 8300HD!!


----------



## corduroyg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/12725997
> 
> 
> I have to find the spec sheet like the one I found with the 8550hdc because if you guys read it Cisco is including HDMI caables in the package. I wonder if the 8300 is suppose to come with HDMI cables also, but TWC chooses not to offer them because of their company line last year. "TWC doesn't support HDMI" This year they do so it wouldn't hurt to ask if they had them available. HDMI is the more expensive cable so if you had the choice I would get the HDMI free because componet cable you can get anywhere.




I actually already got an hdmi cable knowing I was gonna hook up the dvr via hdmi, but now im not so sure! Ive just recently upgraded my home theatre and all I hear about is hdmi (which i had never even heard of 2 months ago), so ive been making sure the reciever, tv, and dvd player i got all support hdmi and have enough hdmi inputs (especially the reciever). The last thing I expected to have a problem with would be the cable box, and of course thats what ill be watching the most!!


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigd86* /forum/post/12726053
> 
> 
> I'm going to try Broadway and 219th Street. The guy at 23rd street even suggested that I might give it a shot and try to score a 8300HD!!



good luck!! Let us know because I know a few people on here that want their old box back.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *corduroyg* /forum/post/12726118
> 
> 
> I actually already got an hdmi cable knowing I was gonna hook up the dvr via hdmi, but now im not so sure! Ive just recently upgraded my home theatre and all I hear about is hdmi (which i had never even heard of 2 months ago), so ive been making sure the reciever, tv, and dvd player i got all support hdmi and have enough hdmi inputs (especially the reciever). The last thing I expected to have a problem with would be the cable box, and of course thats what ill be watching the most!!



Well the futrue is now and HDMI is he way to go unfortunayely it isn't with out it's flaws.

Plus on top of HDMI being HDMI you might have to check if Any of your components support HDMI 1.3 While the STB's do not support HDMI 1.3 Some Blu-ray and HD DVD players do as well as some TV's and the PS3. Whyn is this improtant? you may be asking. Becasue they 1.3 handles the color and speed transfer better then the HDMI 1.2, If your TV is not abale to support HDMI 1.3 then forget I mentioned this paragraph..

So just like me and berk we have component and HDMI connected. It is safer to have them both.


----------



## Woland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasonDono* /forum/post/12692042
> 
> 
> If you guys had the option of directv, would you switch? I live in a brownstone in Brooklyn and can put a dish on my roof. How does the quality compare to Time Warner, and how are the DVR options?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jason



I also live in brownstone Brooklyn and I placed my order for DirecTV last night. I have a weekend home in MA and have had DirecTV for years. Before I got an HDTV (and thus when I still had the standard def TWCable box) I thought TWC was just fine. But ever since I upgraded to HDTV in Brooklyn I have been suffering with the terrible TWC hardware and software. I'm on my 4th box, and even now I'm watching the BCS football championship in standard def because Fox keeps flaking out in HD. We've had tons of shows that haven't recorded as scheduled, we've had to reboot the box at least twice a week since we "upgraded" in July, and we've had other problems as well.


The DirecTV HD DVR box and software in our MA home is miles better than TWC. The interface is really nice, the box never fails (knock on wood) and it has some nice little features like a quick, smooth 30 second fast forward which is just perfect for football. And of course there are many more HD channels.


I think the only things we're giving up are certain on-demand features (movies and HBO) which we do use from time to time, and it looks like The CW isn't offered in HD. This is strange, but I could be wrong and my kids only watch one or two shows on The CW in any case.


I have nothing against TWC. If their HD box and software were identical to their standard def offering, I wouldn't go through the hassle of switching, even with fewer HD channels. But the HD box from TWC in Brooklyn is completely unreliable, and after six months we're throwing in the towel.


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/12726405
> 
> 
> So just like me and berk we have component and HDMI connected. It is safer to have them both.



Wonder if you've tried measuring just how much better HDMI's resolution capabilities are compared to component? If you've DVR-stored HDNet's Saturday 6:30 am ET test patterns, a comparison of the converging-line wedges (vertical for horizontal res, horizontal for vertical res) might reveal differences.


The number at the 'grayout' merge point indicates maximum resolution. A grayout point at 10.7 in the vertical wedges, for example, indicates nearly maximum horizontal resolution (with 1080p displays): 10.7 X 100 X 1.78 = ~1905 lines (out of 1920). A merge-point of 10 in the horizontal wedges is 1000 lines: 10 X100 = 1000 lines (out of 1080).


NYC TWC member imws measured about 1335 lines maximum horizontal resolution in '06 with a Sony Ruby 1080P display, and others have measured ~1300 lines locally. Someone at a former TWC site in Orlando measured close to full resolutions. How HDNet's measured test pattern limitations applies to other channels is...a good question! -- John


----------



## bigd86




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/12726305
> 
> 
> good luck!! Let us know because I know a few people on here that want their old box back.



Well-no 8300HD at Bdwy & 219th, either!! The rep did go back and spent some time looking for one, but no dice. At least the 8300HDC I got there-fresh in the box-works (so far,at least!!)







I still greatly prefer the 8300HD OS!!!


----------



## manhattan12345

*Comcast will offer more than 1,000 high-definition choices by the end of 2008, Comcast CEO Brian Roberts said during his keynote address Tuesday morning at the Consumer Electronics Show in Las Vegas.


The cable operator is rolling out a new system architecture called Project Infinity that will increase the amount of video-on-demand Comcast can offer.


This will let us offer over 6,000 movies on-demand, more than 3,000 in HD, Mr. Roberts said. This new architecture paves the way for our ultimate visions of what on-demand can be. Project Infinity is the content-hungry consumers' dream. You are never going to want to get off the couch.

- TV Week*


----------



## seamus21514

Everyone going to the meetings should say that TWC should get it's franchise totally revoked in all 5 boroughs, to be replaced by FiOS or Cablevision. which both have better TV choices.


----------



## DNINE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seamus21514* /forum/post/12747025
> 
> 
> Everyone going to the meetings should say that TWC should get it's franchise totally revoked in all 5 boroughs, to be replaced by FiOS or Cablevision. which both have better TV choices.



freaking Right! Plus they should be made to give us refunds.


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seamus21514* /forum/post/12747025
> 
> 
> Everyone going to the meetings should say that TWC should get it's franchise totally revoked in all 5 boroughs, to be replaced by FiOS or Cablevision. which both have better TV choices.



If they allow us a chance to speak, I will push for Verizon FIOS and also against TWC for their lack of support for their RoadRunner internet in Queens NY which has piss poor performance speeds for the last 2+ years.


----------



## HumptyD

Hey Guys,

After exiting the guide on my 8300HDC, pic stays small and in the corner...pressing PIP on-off twice makes it full screen again. Anybody have this seemingly chronic issue?


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HumptyD* /forum/post/12749469
> 
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> After exiting the guide on my 8300HDC, pic stays small and in the corner...pressing PIP on-off twice makes it full screen again. Anybody have this seemingly chronic issue?



Odd. I don't have that problem with my 8300HDC. Have you tried unplugging the box from power for 10 seconds and letting the box reboot itself? If not, try this and see what happens. If it continues, bring the box in to the TWC center and exchange it for another 8300HDC.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/12688622
> 
> 
> Thanks. I'll try my best to make it. At least I'll feel better after I blast them for not granting Verizon their license yet. No competition means no services and out of control bills.



You will NOT believe this... I think TWC has lobbied the Courts quite hard so that I received a summons for jury duty... FOR THE 7th of FEB!


They ARE out to get me !


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigd86* /forum/post/12726053
> 
> 
> I'm going to try Broadway and 219th Street. The guy at 23rd street even suggested that I might give it a shot and try to score a 8300HD!!



Good luck, but as far as I've read, not one person has been able to get a HD box from TWC-NYC since July 1st. To me this means they have a policy NOT to give anyone such a box.


While I have major issues with such a policy, I can actually see their side here (as in they actually DO have a side, unlike many other "policies"). I figure they now know how badly they screwed up by NOT doing ANYTHING to replace all those analog boxes that are keeping us in SD purgatory (I say that based on a conversation with them 8-10 years ago when I was told they DID have a plan to get ALL analog boxes replaced... if they actually did what they said they had to, we'd have tons of HD channels today).


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HumptyD* /forum/post/12749469
> 
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> After exiting the guide on my 8300HDC, pic stays small and in the corner...pressing PIP on-off twice makes it full screen again. Anybody have this seemingly chronic issue?



A friend of mine has the 8300HDC - and I happened to witness this happen to him for the first time 2 weeks ago.


One of the many little glitches of this box....



And now I'm afraid... as the hard drive on my 8300HD box is starting to act up..... I don't want to have to get it replaced yet!


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/12750584
> 
> 
> And now I'm afraid... as the hard drive on my 8300HD box is starting to act up..... I don't want to have to get it replaced yet!



Yeah, I've had 2 hard drives die over the past few years on my 8300HD. In lieu of all the problems with the C series boxes, if it happens again, I'll really consider opening up the unit and taking a shot at replacing the drive myself.


Anyone had any experience doing this?










A_C


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seamus21514* /forum/post/12747025
> 
> 
> Everyone going to the meetings should say that TWC should get it's franchise totally revoked in all 5 boroughs, to be replaced by FiOS or Cablevision. which both have better TV choices.



Personally I think the "you give some residents MORE HD channels AND charge them LESS than the residents who do NOT get those additional channels" is an even better indictment. THIS is the kind of harm to it's citizens that the DOITT is SUPPOSED to be watch dogging. THIS is where they should listen, this is the kind of action that SHOULD get TWC's license not renewed.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/12750677
> 
> 
> Yeah, I've had 2 hard drives die over the past few years on my 8300HD. In lieu of all the problems with the C series boxes, if it happens again, I'll really consider opening up the unit and taking a shot at replacing the drive myself.
> 
> 
> Anyone had any experience doing this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A_C



For the longest time, I thought it better to up the capacity of the internal drive before adding an external.


From all that I have read, it seems the ONLY folks who HAVE done that (to a SA 8300HD) are folks in Canada. Using some educated guessing, it seems the issue is that once you replace the internal drive, there are "things" that need to be done to make it functional. Amou/RTOSng them would be some form of boot code, plus critical OS code to make the application launch and function.


The key question is do ANY US cable outfits allows ALL the code necessary to do this to be downloaded. Keep in mind that this NOT necessarily just downloading Craptigator to a formerly Passport box (although that hasn't happened yet here, it sure as hell is in our future).


Is it a well established fact that code CAN be added to a HDD that will preclude a range of things one may do with a HDD (Compaq used to do this... there was a time you could ONLY get a HDD from them because they had a piece of boot code that only THEY could add to the drive, but nobody else could).


Like I said, this is only an educated guess, but I suspect a good one. I would LOVE IT if someone could disprove my guess!


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/12750584
> 
> 
> ...the hard drive on my 8300HD box is starting to act up..... I don't want to have to get it replaced yet!



That stinks. What do you mean by acting up?


I think I've exchanged my boxes about 6 times since the DVR first came out. I've lost count.










I'm experiencing my longest run with my two working boxes.


I attribute the longevity to these reasons:

-Set the turn on channel to a non buffering channel such as the On Demand movie channel. This keeps the box quiet when not in use and saves wear and tear on the hard drive.

-Watch, delete and don't have more scheduled recordings than space available.

-Reboot three times a month to keep things fresh.

-Keep the air circulating around the componentsno heat build up.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/12750859
> 
> 
> That stinks. What do you mean by acting up?
> 
> 
> I think I've exchanged my boxes about 6 times since the DVR first came out. I've lost count.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm experiencing my longest run with my two working boxes.
> 
> 
> I attribute the longevity to these reasons:
> 
> -Set the turn on channel to a non buffering channel such as the On Demand movie channel. This keeps the box quiet when not in use and saves wear and tear on the hard drive.
> 
> -Watch, delete and don't have more scheduled recordings than space available.
> 
> -Reboot three times a month to keep things fresh.
> 
> -Keep the air circulating around the componentsno heat build up.



I've had this box for over 2 1/2 years (my first and only HD box when I got my HDTV)...


Last night, the hard drive started 'skipping'... I'm watching a show, and it would freeze for a few seconds, and you could here the drive 'clicking' during that time....


Obviously the sort of thing that can happen to a hard drive over time..... that gets used extensively...


----------



## seamus21514




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/12750681
> 
> 
> Personally I think the "you give some residents MORE HD channels AND charge them LESS than the residents who do NOT get those additional channels" is an even better indictment. THIS is the kind of harm to it's citizens that the DOITT is SUPPOSED to be watch dogging. THIS is where they should listen, this is the kind of action that SHOULD get TWC's license not renewed.



The thing is, I don't agree with the whole boo-hoo, Queens and SI get more channels. We got crap channels, do you really think LMN HD is worth watching? I'd rather get CNN HD. Cablevision has so many HD channels, when we barely have anything with good content. All around, Cablevision carries better content, and quality for that matter.


Look how much they have, with basically the same bandwidth:

http://www.optimum.com/io/hdtv/hdtv_channels.jsp 


It's also at no additonal cost.


I rest my case.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/12751516
> 
> 
> ....the drive 'clicking' ....



I know diddly about Hard Drives but I do know that clicking is bad good luck.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seamus21514* /forum/post/12751563
> 
> 
> boo-hoo...
> 
> 
> 
> I rest my case.



From what I’ve read their picture quality is less than ours. I’ll take better picture quality any day over the amount of channels.


And.... we have some that they don’t. I think HDNet Movies is one example. And as far as the old “Voom” channels… they’re no big deal.


We’ll get CNN HD eventually. Personally,







I think that channel is unimportant—if I watch CNNSD now-- the picture is stretched along with the news. With HD, the news will still be stretched.


----------



## eljeffreynyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasonDono* /forum/post/12692042
> 
> 
> If you guys had the option of directv, would you switch? I live in a brownstone in Brooklyn and can put a dish on my roof. How does the quality compare to Time Warner, and how are the DVR options?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jason




Ive wondered the same thing about the quality.Any input?


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/12750831
> 
> 
> For the longest time, I thought it better to up the capacity of the internal drive before adding an external.
> 
> 
> From all that I have read, it seems the ONLY folks who HAVE done that (to a SA 8300HD) are folks in Canada. Using some educated guessing, it seems the issue is that once you replace the internal drive, there are "things" that need to be done to make it functional. Amou/RTOSng them would be some form of boot code, plus critical OS code to make the application launch and function.
> 
> 
> The key question is do ANY US cable outfits allows ALL the code necessary to do this to be downloaded. Keep in mind that this NOT necessarily just downloading Craptigator to a formerly Passport box (although that hasn't happened yet here, it sure as hell is in our future).
> 
> 
> Is it a well established fact that code CAN be added to a HDD that will preclude a range of things one may do with a HDD (Compaq used to do this... there was a time you could ONLY get a HDD from them because they had a piece of boot code that only THEY could add to the drive, but nobody else could).
> 
> 
> Like I said, this is only an educated guess, but I suspect a good one. I would LOVE IT if someone could disprove my guess!



OTOH, I've been told that it's actually not all that involved. Allegedly, the DVR has a BIOS chip that senses a new drive and initializes it accordingly. That's certainly the way I'd design something like this.


A_C


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seamus21514* /forum/post/12751563
> 
> 
> The thing is, I don't agree with the whole boo-hoo, Queens and SI get more channels. We got crap channels, do you really think LMN HD is worth watching? I'd rather get CNN HD. Cablevision has so many HD channels, when we barely have anything with good content. All around, Cablevision carries better content, and quality for that matter.
> 
> 
> Look how much they have, with basically the same bandwidth:
> 
> http://www.optimum.com/io/hdtv/hdtv_channels.jsp
> 
> 
> It's also at no additonal cost.
> 
> 
> I rest my case.




Dude... Cablevision's HD quality is REALLY bad..... they stuff up to FOUR HD channels in 1 QAM slot (we already see a quality drop on our systems with most channels being stuffed by 3's)


THAT's how they have so many HD channels.... (and I wouldn't brag about Voom....)


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/12751628
> 
> 
> I know diddly about Hard Drives but I do know that clicking is bad good luck.



It's not rocket science.... If you hear odd noises for the first time in over 2 years..... its doing something that its not supposed to be doing...


----------



## vindicator

Has anyone in the Queens area been able to watch NHL HD 795 or do they just get the call the stupid people at 358-0900 screen. Since they rolled out the new channels in queens this is the screen I get when you turn to 795 not that there is much on the channel.

So I decided to call the idiots at time warner today, first off the stupid cs rep was not aware of the stations and said 795 does not exist then after about 7 min on hold she said the way time warner is set up if they put nhl hd 795 on for me ( a channel that i am paying for with the hd tier) they would have to take away 5 of the channels we recd in december (food, a&E,MHD,HGTV and Vs. I was so frustrated I told her I cant wait for her and other TW people to be unemployed when fios rolls in. I am glad TW stock is doing so crappy and is getting worse!! I guess I will look through the earlier posts again to find that address so I could write another complaint about tw.


I hope fios comes soon or direct tv sets up like sat radio so you could get reception without a dish.


Die TW Die!!!!


----------



## bozer

I just found this thread and figured I'd contribute


The 8300HDC is the worst cable box ever created. I had mine replaced three times. Each time meant I had to go to Time Warner's one and only store in Staten Island, and sit on a DMV style line for an hour. So incredibly frustrating.


The final time I went, I told them I want the 8300HD (not the one with the C on the end). The lady looked through a stack of 8300HDC, and by the grace of God found me the last one in the store.


My cable has been perfect ever since. No problems at all.


That being said, I would still trade it in a heart beat for FIOS TV. TW's monopoly needs to end.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigd86* /forum/post/12741361
> 
> 
> Well-no 8300HD at Bdwy & 219th, either!! The rep did go back and spent some time looking for one, but no dice. At least the 8300HDC I got there-fresh in the box-works (so far,at least!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still greatly prefer the 8300HD OS!!!



The same at 23st no 8300hd. he looked all over but no luck.Was told no more 8300hd. any time soon , maybe never


----------



## seamus21514

I emailed TWC..."we have plans in the *very* near future to launch more HD channels"


----------



## corduroyg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/12726405
> 
> 
> Well the futrue is now and HDMI is he way to go unfortunayely it isn't with out it's flaws.
> 
> Plus on top of HDMI being HDMI you might have to check if Any of your components support HDMI 1.3 While the STB's do not support HDMI 1.3 Some Blu-ray and HD DVD players do as well as some TV's and the PS3. Whyn is this improtant? you may be asking. Becasue they 1.3 handles the color and speed transfer better then the HDMI 1.2, If your TV is not abale to support HDMI 1.3 then forget I mentioned this paragraph..
> 
> So just like me and berk we have component and HDMI connected. It is safer to have them both.





So i got the 8300hdc installed this morning, only had time use it for about 10 minutes before i went to work. Have it hooked up to an onkyo reciever via hdmi. Didnt seem to run very smooth but whatever, ill mess it around with it tonite. But the major thing i noticed is when you change channels i'd get about 2-3 seconds of blue screen and my tv saying "no signal" before the channel comes up. According to what ive read this is because you cant set the hdc to 1 resolution right? So as long as im using hdmi im gonna get a 2 or 3 second "no signal" before the channel comes up right? And if I use component cables you can set it to say 720p for everything and I wont get any "no signal" delays when I change channels?


THis is all very new to me....and very confusing!! And are all standard channels gonna have bars around them? Or is there some kind of setting i can change on the tv to fill up the screen? Thanx!!!


----------



## greenland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/12751628
> 
> 
> I know diddly about Hard Drives but I do know that clicking is bad good luck.



How much diddly do you know? Are you the diddly guru?


----------



## ro_nyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *corduroyg* /forum/post/12755341
> 
> 
> So i got the 8300hdc installed this morning, only had time use it for about 10 minutes before i went to work. Have it hooked up to an onkyo reciever via hdmi. Didnt seem to run very smooth but whatever, ill mess it around with it tonite. But the major thing i noticed is when you change channels i'd get about 2-3 seconds of blue screen and my tv saying "no signal" before the channel comes up. According to what ive read this is because you cant set the hdc to 1 resolution right? So as long as im using hdmi im gonna get a 2 or 3 second "no signal" before the channel comes up right? And if I use component cables you can set it to say 720p for everything and I wont get any "no signal" delays when I change channels?



There's a trick you can use to set the resolution when using an HDMI cable, but it's a pain. First turn everything off, disconnect the HDMI cable, and temporarily hook up the TV using component or some other method. (I'm not sure if it will work with coax, but that would be the easiest, especially if the TV and cable box are far apart.)


Now turn everything on, go into Settings > Video > Output Resolution and set it how you want. Then turn everything off and disconnect the temporary cable.


Here's the trick to making it stick: you need to turn on the cable box first, with the HDMI cable unplugged. Watch the display. As soon as you see the resolution indicator switch to 720, you can then plug the HDMI cable back in. If you ever turn the cable box off, you'll have to unplug the HDMI cable before turning it back on. (Turning the TV on & off won't affect anything.)


----------



## margoba

OT (slightly) Question:


I have a friend who wants to connect the cable directly to her bedroom TV (no cable box - analog TV). What channels does TWNYC still make available as analog? Anybody know.


Thanks in advance,


-barry


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/12760411
> 
> 
> OT (slightly) Question:
> 
> 
> I have a friend who wants to connect the cable directly to her bedroom TV (no cable box - analog TV). What channels does TWNYC still make available as analog? Anybody know.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> 
> -barry



I've made a full list of everything I could find that TWC-Manhattan sends out...

http://avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthrea...9#post12486299 


I last updated a month ago... so it's possible some analog may have changed slightly....


(Analog channels are mostly up top... you could also just filter the 2nd column)


----------



## G1Ravage

Hi guys. I'm joining in the TWC discussion.


I live in Flushing, Queens, and have a Scientific Atlanta Explorer 8300 HD.


The HD-DVR I had prior was extremely slow, and often, On Demand channels wouldn't load at all. A few months later, my hard drive crashed, and TWC came over to replace my old one with an 8300 HD. It's much, much faster, I've had zero problems with it, it asks me for "confirmation" before deleting a program, and also gives me the ability search for programs by title.


Replacing my DVR with the newer model was also the first time I realized that TWC eventually gets new models of cable boxes in, which often are faster and feature new technologies, and it'd be prudent for me to stay on top of these things to stay up to date.


From what I've read, the latest "upgrade", the 8300 HDC, is a piece of crap, so I won't be asking TWC to replace my box anytime soon.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *greenland* /forum/post/12757196
> 
> 
> How much diddly do you know? Are you the diddly guru?



You have a PM.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G1Ravage* /forum/post/12761907
> 
> 
> Hi guys. I'm joining in the TWC discussion.
> 
> 
> I live in Flushing, Queens, and have a Scientific Atlanta Explorer 8300 HD.
> 
> 
> The HD-DVR I had prior was extremely slow, and often, On Demand channels wouldn't load at all. A few months later, my hard drive crashed, and TWC came over to replace my old one with an 8300 HD. It's much, much faster, I've had zero problems with it, it asks me for "confirmation" before deleting a program, and also gives me the ability search for programs by title.
> 
> 
> Replacing my DVR with the newer model was also the first time I realized that TWC eventually gets new models of cable boxes in, which often are faster and feature new technologies, and it'd be prudent for me to stay on top of these things to stay up to date.
> 
> 
> From what I've read, the latest "upgrade", the 8300 HDC, is a piece of crap, so I won't be asking TWC to replace my box anytime soon.



Welcome to the Thread neighbor



Your thoughts represent the consensus here and in other parts of the country regarding the HDC at this time.


----------



## corduroyg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ro_nyc* /forum/post/12759920
> 
> 
> There's a trick you can use to set the resolution when using an HDMI cable, but it's a pain. First turn everything off, disconnect the HDMI cable, and temporarily hook up the TV using component or some other method. (I'm not sure if it will work with coax, but that would be the easiest, especially if the TV and cable box are far apart.)
> 
> 
> Now turn everything on, go into Settings > Video > Output Resolution and set it how you want. Then turn everything off and disconnect the temporary cable.
> 
> 
> Here's the trick to making it stick: you need to turn on the cable box first, with the HDMI cable unplugged. Watch the display. As soon as you see the resolution indicator switch to 720, you can then plug the HDMI cable back in. If you ever turn the cable box off, you'll have to unplug the HDMI cable before turning it back on. (Turning the TV on & off won't affect anything.)





Thanks for the tip, but I just went with a component hook up, theres too many glitches with hdmi and this box. Not only with setting the resolution, but Id get this annoying static at the top of the screen when watching some standard channels. Also if im watching a high def channel and hit guide, then hit guide again, the picture will stay in the small box in the upper right hand corner. This thing is just a mess with hdmi, im sure id find more problems with it if I continued using it for more than an hour. Havent had any issues with component, everything looks good and is running smoothly. Of course I havent tried recording anything yet, Im sure that will be fun.....not!!!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/12752106
> 
> 
> OTOH, I've been told that it's actually not all that involved. Allegedly, the DVR has a BIOS chip that senses a new drive and initializes it accordingly. That's certainly the way I'd design something like this.
> 
> 
> A_C



Until I hear at least 2 people who are regulars around here (Scott, Larry, Nutty, Berk, a few others) say they have successfully replaced the internal drive, I have to go by my educated guess.


As for "design" I would have to say that FROM their side, better to design it NOT to happen (a customer replacing the internal drive).


Like I said, I'd jump for joy if the method you speculate on is true!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seamus21514* /forum/post/12754973
> 
> 
> I emailed TWC..."we have plans in the *very* near future to launch more HD channels"



That would be mid 2008 in SI and some areas in Queens, 2011 or 2012 for Manhattan.


----------



## ro_nyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *corduroyg* /forum/post/12765661
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tip, but I just went with a component hook up, theres too many glitches with hdmi and this box. Not only with setting the resolution, but Id get this annoying static at the top of the screen when watching some standard channels. Also if im watching a high def channel and hit guide, then hit guide again, the picture will stay in the small box in the upper right hand corner. This thing is just a mess with hdmi, im sure id find more problems with it if I continued using it for more than an hour. Havent had any issues with component, everything looks good and is running smoothly. Of course I havent tried recording anything yet, Im sure that will be fun.....not!!!



Heh, I have that problem sometimes too, with the picture staying in the corner after you leave the guide. Sometimes it also flashes madly when you hit the guide button, with the blue screen appearing & disappearing. I happen to have good picture quality though. (Although I'm still convinced that my old 8300HD and 5-year-old Sharp 30" LCD give much better combined picture quality than my new 4250HDC and brand new Sharp 32" LCD.)


The biggest reason I need to stick with HDMI is that my TV is hanging on a brick wall with the neighbors behind it, which means the cables all need to be in a surface-mount raceway, and the HDMI cable is much smaller than the 5-coax bundle. I read an excellent article though, on the design flaws in HDMI:

http://www.bluejeanscable.com/articles/whats-the-matter-with-hdmi.htm 


I have to say though, there is one thing I really don't understand. If the single RJ59 cable can carry all of your SD & HD channels plus your cable modem bandwidth in from the outside, why can't it also carry the one HD channel you're watching from your cable box to your TV? Why is it necessary to break out the video/audio signals at the cable box? I understand that the cable box is decrypting the channels according to what you've paid for, and adding the guide and other features... but if everyone could agree on an encoding standard, couldn't the cable box just re-encode the audio & video onto a single stream that goes over an RJ59 cable, and have the TV get it with the exact same quality?


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/12760411
> 
> 
> I have a friend who wants to connect the cable directly to her bedroom TV (no cable box - analog TV). What channels does TWNYC still make available as analog? Anybody know.



My last count was about that of twcinsider's mid-year '07 estimate : 75. But Berk32's more-recent Excel spreadsheet of channels/frequencies shows ~80 analogs, with ~40 scrambled (needing STB). As discussed earlier here, we'd have space for more HD--2-3 HDs/6-MHz analog slot-- if they'd dump most of those ASAP, as Staten Island did. -- John


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigd86* /forum/post/12741361
> 
> 
> Well-no 8300HD at Bdwy & 219th, either!! The rep did go back and spent some time looking for one, but no dice. At least the 8300HDC I got there-fresh in the box-works (so far,at least!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still greatly prefer the 8300HD OS!!!



Where the other one just out of the box also? Was the box sealed? Because this is very important. If they are just sitting behind the rep they are used or there is a good chance nobody palyed with the controls. Which could be a fantastic indicator for those of us that have to change our boxes. I wish nothing but the best for you and your new box.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *manhattan12345* /forum/post/12742243
> 
> *Comcast will offer more than 1,000 high-definition choices by the end of 2008, Comcast CEO Brian Roberts said during his keynote address Tuesday morning at the Consumer Electronics Show in Las Vegas.
> 
> 
> The cable operator is rolling out a new system architecture called Project Infinity that will increase the amount of video-on-demand Comcast can offer.
> 
> 
> This will let us offer over 6,000 movies on-demand, more than 3,000 in HD, Mr. Roberts said. This new architecture paves the way for our ultimate visions of what on-demand can be. Project Infinity is the content-hungry consumers' dream. You are never going to want to get off the couch.
> 
> - TV Week*



This is only good news for people that want to pay for on-demand items. Our bills and theirs F it all cable bills are already extremmly high. On-demand works for the lazy but those of us that what newer releases already use a blockbuster or netflix plan.


This is just more predictions from puffed chest CEO's that want to make there system sound better. But not one company has met it's predictions. Even Direct TV, with the most HD available on the market came up short.


Why you guys keep posting other companies predicted totals amazes me. It isn't like we have the option to get them. All it does is infuriate mt pals on this friendly thread. We don't need to know what the other company WILL be able to do, just what they have available now. Last time I checkd they have the same ammounts as SI and Northern Queens.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seamus21514* /forum/post/12747025
> 
> 
> Everyone going to the meetings should say that TWC should get it's franchise totally revoked in all 5 boroughs, to be replaced by FiOS or Cablevision. which both have better TV choices.



It won't be revoked, Sorry, But the idea of everyone attending is to make sure the DIott commitee knows of our issues with TWC and know that we feel changes need to be made before they sign their agreement. While some have written the Diott regulary, the meetins are the place to really get your voice heard.


This is our time, it is now or never because this is a 15 year agreement

The biggest complaint should be the fact that our fees have far exceeded the price of inflation. Everything goes up we all know that but why 5% to 15% a year. They are increasing their profit margin in the disgusie of claiming it is because of the extra cxhannels they offer.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HumptyD* /forum/post/12749469
> 
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> After exiting the guide on my 8300HDC, pic stays small and in the corner...pressing PIP on-off twice makes it full screen again. Anybody have this seemingly chronic issue?



I have the reg 8300 hd and this does happen to me, very rearely, Not enoght to be a problem. Just like sometimes I start up and get no picture or no sound. All these are minor problems that are fixed with a change of channel a press of a buttom. Something that isn't exactly putting us out of your way. Something simple like this you should be thankful of because there are people out there missing shows or recording thigs that aren't scheduled. Now these are problems!!


----------



## bigd86




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/12777724
> 
> 
> Where the other one just out of the box also? Was the box sealed? Because this is very important. If they are just sitting behind the rep they are used or there is a good chance nobody palyed with the controls. Which could be a fantastic indicator for those of us that have to change our boxes. I wish nothing but the best for you and your new box.



The 8300HDC handed to me at 23rd street out of box-just an open unit. When I got it home, I didn't even have to remove the plastic film that protected the readout-I checked the date on the bottom of the unit and it was from August-making me think it was a return, and since it was defective-a defective return at that. Really pissed me off! I then went up to 219th street-the unit I got there was sealed in the box-a November date-with all packaging intact and with power and component cables in box (no remote-but I already had the new one and they are given out separately, anyway). I am sure this one is a new unit, and it has performed accordingly.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G1Ravage* /forum/post/12761907
> 
> 
> Hi guys. I'm joining in the TWC discussion.
> 
> 
> I live in Flushing, Queens, and have a Scientific Atlanta Explorer 8300 HD.
> 
> 
> .



Welcome to the thread. Wise choice your box works , do not change it. Even if you have little issues like I mentioned above you should stay strong and keep your box no matter what. Wait until you hear on this tyhread that TWC starts sending out the Samsung boxes.


Where in Fllushinbg? Am I suppose to dislike you







because you are in the extra HD area. I heard some small parts of Flushing might have them.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/12750677
> 
> 
> Yeah, I've had 2 hard drives die over the past few years on my 8300HD. In lieu of all the problems with the C series boxes, if it happens again, I'll really consider opening up the unit and taking a shot at replacing the drive myself.
> 
> 
> Anyone had any experience doing this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A_C



Is it worth the chance at paying the extra $150 - $250 if you don't get it fix, you get the new one anyway and they see the box has been tappered with, Then what? This just might open a can of worms you do not want to open. Just trying to give you a Con against opening the box. The agreement clarely state the fee for missing or tampered boxes of course you need a magnifying glass to read it.


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ro_nyc* /forum/post/12776451
> 
> 
> I have to say though, there is one thing I really don't understand. If the single RJ59 cable can carry all of your SD & HD channels plus your cable modem bandwidth in from the outside, why can't it also carry the one HD channel you're watching from your cable box to your TV? Why is it necessary to break out the video/audio signals at the cable box?



Coaxial cable is meant for the RF frequencies (see Berk32's Excel spreadsheet ) of NYC TWC's 860+ MHz-wide system. The RF is at millivolt levels. Tuning a station results in analog voltages (~0.75V) from YPbPr component outputs. While component cables are used by most for STB-display hookup, some do craft three component video cables from RF coax. Of course, without RF-tuning/conversion with a STB, you'd need a tuner in your display to select channels. Higher RF frequencies can carry much more information than lower-frequency analog component voltages.



> Quote:
> I understand that the cable box is decrypting the channels according to what you've paid for, and adding the guide and other features... but if everyone could agree on an encoding standard, couldn't the cable box just re-encode the audio & video onto a single stream that goes over an RJ59 cable, and have the TV get it with the exact same quality?



HDMI, a digital coding scheme developed to reduce video theft, can put digitized audio-video on one multiple-wire HDMI or DVI cable, another goal of the format. Suspect a similar system could be designed to pipe the tuned channel, both audio and video, through coax's single-wire core. That may well exist for special hookups. -- John


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigd86* /forum/post/12778116
> 
> 
> The 8300HDC handed to me at 23rd street out of box-just an open unit. When I got it home, I didn't even have to remove the plastic film that protected the readout-I checked the date on the bottom of the unit and it was from August-making me think it was a return, and since it was defective-a defective return at that. Really pissed me off! I then went up to 219th street-the unit I got there was sealed in the box-a November date-with all packaging intact and with power and component cables in box (no remote-but I already had the new one and they are given out separately, anyway). I am sure this one is a new unit, and it has performed accordingly.



It doesn't get anynewer then that. You my friend my be the one that gives us hope for the 8399HDC. Let us know what OS numbers you are running, maybe TWC has the update isnstalled in your box already but has yet to update the existing boxes though the server.

Yeah it is amazing that the remote is sold seperatedly from the STB. SA screws us with this little trick because now TWC has reason to charge us a fee. If it is an All-in-one like every other electronic item we own, even car radios come with remotes. Maybe TWC would not be allowed to charge us that Extra 80-90 cents per month.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seamus21514* /forum/post/12751563
> 
> 
> The thing is, I don't agree with the whole boo-hoo, Queens and SI get more channels. We got crap channels, do you really think LMN HD is worth watching? I'd rather get CNN HD. Cablevision has so many HD channels, when we barely have anything with good content. All around, Cablevision carries better content, and quality for that matter.
> 
> 
> Look how much they have, with basically the same bandwidth:
> 
> http://www.optimum.com/io/hdtv/hdtv_channels.jsp
> 
> 
> It's also at no additonal cost.
> 
> 
> I rest my case.



Seamus you can't compare Cablevision HD offerings accurately by going with their total channels offered. Cablevision has a sercret weapon that is not available to TWC, FIOS or Direct TV all of which are companies some of us will/can get. They have VOOM, which is a Dolan venture but is not offered (last I checked to anybody else ever since cablevission lokced up it's rights. Without VOOM Cablevision is running the same crap that all companies in this areq Comcast, FIOS and TWC are running(22-34 HD channels). While I get 25 channels which is the same as Cable vision pre-VOOM. You have 34 channels in Woodisde( a few less in SI, While that may be 9 short of Cablevision, It is still a very good amount of channels that are available at this time for all cable companies. Plus, it has been reported just like LL3HD said, TWC has better HD quality then Cablevision.

While I understand wanting channels you watch, but if you are only complaining about one channel when you got 9+ chabnnels I think you should just enjoy what you have and wait for the rest like the remainder of the city is waiting for any extra channel to get us closer to 30 options.

I read the bottom qand it sounded like I was being sarcastic, I wasn't I just type with passion when it is something I believe. I am just ltrying to let you know that Cablevision would not be the answer.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vindicator* /forum/post/12753457
> 
> 
> Has anyone in the Queens area been able to watch NHL HD 795 or do they just get the call the stupid people at 358-0900 screen. Since they rolled out the new channels in queens this is the screen I get when you turn to 795 not that there is much on the channel.
> 
> So I decided to call the idiots at time warner today, first off the stupid cs rep was not aware of the stations and said 795 does not exist then after about 7 min on hold she said the way time warner is set up if they put nhl hd 795 on for me ( a channel that i am paying for with the hd tier) they would have to take away 5 of the channels we recd in december (food, a&E,MHD,HGTV and Vs. I was so frustrated I told her I cant wait for her and other TW people to be unemployed when fios rolls in. I am glad TW stock is doing so crappy and is getting worse!! I guess I will look through the earlier posts again to find that address so I could write another complaint about tw.
> 
> 
> I hope fios comes soon or direct tv sets up like sat radio so you could get reception without a dish.
> 
> 
> Die TW Die!!!!



Quick Question, while NHLHD is new it is a premium. Do you have HDxtra? If you do it should be activated. Another thing, Is this a new box in your house or the same existing one? I ask this because if it is a new box everything will act wierd for a day up to 2 weeks. EX: All premiums might ber availoable, discovery HD might have that stupid warning. That will fix itself if that was the problem.

Oh yeah did I mention I don't like you, LOL! I am in Queens also, all I got is NGHD, not that this is a bad thing. Top shows so far and by the way WILL not be effected by the strike.


How It was?

Critical Situation

The filnal reprt


All three very informative and entertaining shows.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *corduroyg* /forum/post/12755341
> 
> 
> So i got the 8300hdc installed this morning, only had time use it for about 10 minutes before i went to work. Have it hooked up to an onkyo reciever via hdmi. Didnt seem to run very smooth but whatever, ill mess it around with it tonite. But the major thing i noticed is when you change channels i'd get about 2-3 seconds of blue screen and my tv saying "no signal" before the channel comes up. According to what ive read this is because you cant set the hdc to 1 resolution right? So as long as im using hdmi im gonna get a 2 or 3 second "no signal" before the channel comes up right? And if I use component cables you can set it to say 720p for everything and I wont get any "no signal" delays when I change channels?
> 
> 
> THis is all very new to me....and very confusing!! And are all standard channels gonna have bars around them? Or is there some kind of setting i can change on the tv to fill up the screen? Thanx!!!



If you use HDSMI and have multiple screen res selected you will always have the 1-3 second delay, You get a blue sceen others gets a distorted picture. It varries, but in my opinion at least you know when you are changing from differenty res channels and it is actually doing the change. When I had everything set for 1080i there were times I didn't notice the stretching or widening of the program because the TV or box didn't change the res. Most time you notice right away but itcan be a pain to make sure it does change to the proper res.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/12763038
> 
> 
> You have a PM.



come on Larry you couldn't share your diddizums with all!!!!


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/12768736
> 
> 
> That would be mid 2008 in SI and some areas in Queens, 2011 or 2012 for Manhattan.



Come on River such negativity, I know where you stand but mid 2008, I predict 1st quarter for a channel revamp which will include an HD surprise for all, Even you City guys!! Or at the min the ones that only got NGHD as a teaser get sone of the exisying TWC NYC channels, It is just a matter of which channel of the 9 TWC you want. I started watching NG last year and have loved NGHD ever since it premiered, but I would like a true music channel and from what I hear it is all music, no reality fluff.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/12779828
> 
> 
> come on Larry you couldn't share your diddizums with all!!!!
























You are too funny Nutty... My diddlizums... are not too interesting... way off topic to post here... even for me...


----------



## nuttyinnyc

You see what happens when I miss a few days I start writing like crazy. I almost wrote a full page in responses. And I only wenty back one page!


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/12780015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are too funny Nutty... My diddlizums... are not too interesting... way off topic to post here... even for me...



OK you are fordiven!! Let's leave this site Diddizum Free


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vindicator* /forum/post/12753457
> 
> 
> Has anyone in the Queens area been able to watch NHL HD 795 or do they just get the call the stupid people at 358-0900 screen. Since they rolled out the new channels in queens this is the screen I get when you turn to 795 not that there is much on the channel.
> 
> So I decided to call the idiots at time warner today, first off the stupid cs rep was not aware of the stations and said 795 does not exist then after about 7 min on hold she said the way time warner is set up if they put nhl hd 795 on for me ( a channel that i am paying for with the hd tier) they would have to take away 5 of the channels we recd in december (food, a&E,MHD,HGTV and Vs. I was so frustrated I told her I cant wait for her and other TW people to be unemployed when fios rolls in. I am glad TW stock is doing so crappy and is getting worse!! I guess I will look through the earlier posts again to find that address so I could write another complaint about tw.
> 
> 
> I hope fios comes soon or direct tv sets up like sat radio so you could get reception without a dish.
> 
> 
> Die TW Die!!!!



This is why I switched out my 8300HD for the 8300HDC. The NHLHD channel on 795 did not work. I had a total of 8 phone calls in regards to this and multiple signals sent to the box and even some operators stating I am not subscribed to the Sports Tier when in fact I was since I pay for HDXtra.


For a kicker, one operator who challenged me in regards to me not paying for the Sports Package said I could add NHLHD for an extra $2.95 or something like that. I said fine, give me the channel. When she tried to give it to me, it came up with an error on her screen and she was told that I was right and she was stumped as to why 795 is not working.


The problem here is really with the staff in the Flushing office that receives our phone calls. Since some parts of Flushing did not get the "Woodside" channels, they do not have 795 on their screen and would not even tell me when I asked two times.


How can you service a channel that you cannot see but I can?


I am in the same boat and love the NHL Network, but until someone in their tech division gets a clue that this channel is supposed to be on, we will be stuck probably until wide release through all of Queens.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/12780084
> 
> 
> This is why I switched out my 8300HD for the 8300HDC. The NHLHD channel on 795 did not work. I had a total of 8 phone calls in regards to this and multiple signals sent to the box and even some operators stating I am not subscribed to the Sports Tier when in fact I was since I pay for HDXtra.
> 
> 
> For a kicker, one operator who challenged me in regards to me not paying for the Sports Package said I could add NHLHD for an extra $2.95 or something like that. I said fine, give me the channel. When she tried to give it to me, it came up with an error on her screen and she was told that I was right and she was stumped as to why 795 is not working.
> 
> 
> The problem here is really with the staff in the Flushing office that receives our phone calls. Since some parts of Flushing did not get the "Woodside" channels, they do not have 795 on their screen and would not even tell me when I asked two times.
> 
> 
> How can you service a channel that you cannot see but I can?
> 
> 
> I am in the same boat and love the NHL Network, but until someone in their tech division gets a clue that this channel is supposed to be on, we will be stuck probably until wide release through all of Queens.



Tony I didn't know you lived in *THAT*part of queens, I don't think we can talk anymore, Who am I kidding, I can't stay angry at anyone. If NHL net HD is your only issue when they do a change you should be happy. You have been around long enough that major channel additions or changes have not gone down so easily.


It is really sad that we customers know more then the CSR's While there are some that keep up to date with the info and technology. The majority of them do not and this leads to unsatisfied subscribers.


this is EXACTLY one of the topics that needs to be brought up at these meetings.


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/12780393
> 
> 
> Tony I didn't know you lived in *THAT*part of queens, I don't think we can talk anymore, Who am I kidding, I can't stay angry at anyone. If NHL net HD is your only issue when they do a change you should be happy. You have been around long enough that major channel additions or changes have not gone down so easily.
> 
> 
> It is really sad that we customers know more then the CSR's While there are some that keep up to date with the info and technology. The majority of them do not and this leads to unsatisfied subscribers.
> 
> 
> this is EXACTLY one of the topics that needs to be brought up at these meetings.



Haha







Thanks for the chuckle at work.


I pretty much given up on NHLHD, but when I saw vindicator's post, I swear I was like "YES! It is not just me only!!"







So now, I can check myself out of the mental ward.


I will be going to the LAGCC meeting right after work. I really hope there is a good turnout for it as I am interested in hearing the opinions of my fellow Queens residents.


I can always wait out technical issues, but when TWC's own staff is not up to date on current events of their product, you can just see how the fire of customers grows.


Here is to a hopefully successful 2008 for the HDTV lovers out there.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/12780636
> 
> 
> Haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the chuckle at work.
> 
> 
> I pretty much given up on NHLHD, but when I saw vindicator's post, I swear I was like "YES! It is not just me only!!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now, I can check myself out of the mental ward.
> 
> 
> I will be going to the LAGCC meeting right after work. I really hope there is a good turnout for it as I am interested in hearing the opinions of my fellow Queens residents.
> 
> 
> I can always wait out technical issues, but when TWC's own staff is not up to date on current events of their product, you can just see how the fire of customers grows.
> 
> 
> Here is to a hopefully successful 2008 for the HDTV lovers out there.



You're welcome!! I love to makepeople laugh. I am glad to see you are out and about again, How was your stay at the Happy Farm?

I don't understand why they wouldn't know about the channel changes. that should be the first thing they know about right after the fees. They never forget those and they just changed a month ago. I give them a pass on the sports tier isue, they should know but how would they know that if you have HDXtra the sprots tier is free. Thoise are 2 different topics and are on 2 different pages on their computers.

I can't believe you gave the technical issue the bye. This is a technical issue. It is their computer programmers that need to make their computers more user friendly. They type a question and an answer pops up. but that can lead to four more pags. Once they simplify their computers CSR will be more upo to date and ready to assist us at a moments notice not after a few calls like it takes now.


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/12780885
> 
> 
> You're welcome!! I love to makepeople laugh. I am glad to see you are out and about again, How was your stay at the Happy Farm?
> 
> I don't understand why they wouldn't know about the channel changes. that should be the first thing they know about right after the fees. They never forget those and they just changed a month ago. I give them a pass on the sports tier isue, they should know but how would they know that if you have HDXtra the sprots tier is free. Thoise are 2 different topics and are on 2 different pages on their computers.
> 
> I can't believe you gave the technical issue the bye. This is a technical issue. It is their computer programmers that need to make their computers more user friendly. They type a question and an answer pops up. but that can lead to four more pags. Once they simplify their computers CSR will be more upo to date and ready to assist us at a moments notice not after a few calls like it takes now.



The Happy Farm was happy until the stringbeans for dinner night and that got me a stay in the padded room.










I think I gave this technical issue the pass for now just because of the 8 phone calls. I got tired and then lost a good box out of the deal too. When I am up to hammering their busy phone lines again, I will see what the CSR tells me.


I do remember 1 out of the 8 CSR's actually saw on their screen that 795 was supposed to be the NFL in HD, but last I read, TWC did not have a contract in place for that. I was just too tired of the many MANY different answers and needed a break.


I think Dr. Peter Venkman had the right line in the movie Ghostbuster. "Human sacrifice, dogs and cats living together - mass hysteria!!"


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/12781139
> 
> 
> The Happy Farm was happy until the stringbeans for dinner night and that got me a stay in the padded room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I gave this technical issue the pass for now just because of the 8 phone calls. I got tired and then lost a good box out of the deal too. When I am up to hammering their busy phone lines again, I will see what the CSR tells me.
> 
> 
> I do remember 1 out of the 8 CSR's actually saw on their screen that 795 was supposed to be the NFL in HD, but last I read, TWC did not have a contract in place for that. I was just too tired of the many MANY different answers and needed a break.
> 
> 
> I think Dr. Peter Venkman had the right line in the movie Ghostbuster. "Human sacrifice, dogs and cats living together - mass hysteria!!"



check the website it does say NFLHD on it. This is what they are seeing also. I figure out it was NHL HD when I saw that it was mmissing from the lineup, get thisit was their updated lineup.They must have the worse web techs in business.

.

Wow a quote from Ghostbuster's. Maybe you cut that stay too short.


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/12781360
> 
> 
> check the website it does say NFLHD on it. This is what they are seeing also. I figure out it was NHL HD when I saw that it was mmissing from the lineup, get thisit was their updated lineup.They must have the worse web techs in business.
> 
> .
> 
> Wow a quote from Ghostbuster's. Maybe you cut that stay too short.













Yeah. That was what they were saying, but on the channel itself it displays NHLHD. Go figure.


As long as I have the SD version of the channel, I will be ok in the hopes that when the channels for the rest of Queens goes live, customers can all call in and complain at what me and vindicator are seeing.


----------



## azezii

Hey Guys and Gals,


Haven't posted in here for ages, but I have a question. I live on the upper west side and my wife and I are switching from RCN. However, I'm not so sure about TWC either. I live in an apartment building and I'm pretty sure most, if not all, folks in the building have either RCN or TWC. Is there another choice available to me? Can I set up dish network or something that has more HD channels? I feel like I live in the media center of the world and have less access to HD than anywhere else in the country!


Thanks so much!


Cheers,


Jason


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *azezii* /forum/post/12783478
> 
> 
> Hey Guys and Gals,
> 
> 
> Haven't posted in here for ages, but I have a question. I live on the upper west side and my wife and I are switching from RCN. However, I'm not so sure about TWC either. I live in an apartment building and I'm pretty sure most, if not all, folks in the building have either RCN or TWC. Is there another choice available to me? Can I set up dish network or something that has more HD channels? I feel like I live in the media center of the world and have less access to HD than anywhere else in the country!
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> 
> Jason



TWC is definitely a better choice than RCN for HD...


As for Dish or DirecTV? that depends on what your building allows... and if you have the view of the southern sky....


My windows all face north... and there's no way my building would allow me to put up a dish...


Any other options? Well Verizon FiOS should be available.... eventually.... that's the one we're all waiting for...


----------



## azezii

Thanks! What's the current timeframe for Fios?


Yeah - there's probably no way my building would allow it either. I do have plenty of southern windows, but we have an old stodgy board. They really don't care about modern conveniences since they were all born sometime during the industrial revolution. Now if we could get an HD service that ran on steam power we'd really have something!


Cheers,


Jason


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/12777484
> 
> 
> My last count was about that of twcinsider's mid-year '07 estimate : 75. But Berk32's more-recent Excel spreadsheet of channels/frequencies shows ~80 analogs, with ~40 scrambled (needing STB). As discussed earlier here, we'd have space for more HD--2-3 HDs/6-MHz analog slot-- if they'd dump most of those ASAP, as Staten Island did. -- John



Thanks. This was really useful. The spreadsheet is just what I needed.


-barry


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/12777484
> 
> 
> My last count was about that of twcinsider's mid-year '07 estimate : 75. But Berk32's more-recent Excel spreadsheet of channels/frequencies shows ~80 analogs, with ~40 scrambled (needing STB). As discussed earlier here, we'd have space for more HD--2-3 HDs/6-MHz analog slot-- if they'd dump most of those ASAP, as Staten Island did. -- John



John, notice he said without a cable box?


What one gets is the following channels that are not *scrambled*: 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 9, 11, 13. 3 is TNT, 6 is C-SPAN. The rest are the "local" channels.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/12779965
> 
> 
> Come on River such negativity, I know where you stand but mid 2008, I predict 1st quarter for a channel revamp which will include an HD surprise for all, Even you City guys!! Or at the min the ones that only got NGHD as a teaser get sone of the exisying TWC NYC channels, It is just a matter of which channel of the 9 TWC you want. I started watching NG last year and have loved NGHD ever since it premiered, but I would like a true music channel and from what I hear it is all music, no reality fluff.



At least we agree on NG HD... a fabulous channel.


BUT, ponder this... last fall TWC dropped 4 analogs which occupied the bandwidth of 10-12 HD channels. So we got exactly 2. So looking at ALL of 2007, technically we got 4 new HD channels. Sort of. 2 came at mid-year and it took 2 months for them to make the other channels watchable. 2 of the "4" came at the end of the year. Based on such a track record, I stand by my clearly pessimistic estimate.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/12783696
> 
> 
> TWC is definitely a better choice than RCN for HD...
> 
> 
> As for Dish or DirecTV? that depends on what your building allows... and if you have the view of the southern sky....
> 
> 
> My windows all face north... and there's no way my building would allow me to put up a dish...
> 
> 
> Any other options? Well Verizon FiOS should be available.... eventually.... that's the one we're all waiting for...



I was told the Direct bird is around 230 degrees with an elevation of 30 degrees (about 1/3 from the horizon to directly overhead). One CAN face due south but be unable to get a signal if one lives close to a tall building south of one. I DO face south, but at 30 elevation, I have to sight between two buildings... very possible it won't work.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *azezii* /forum/post/12783767
> 
> 
> Thanks! What's the current timeframe for Fios?
> 
> 
> Yeah - there's probably no way my building would allow it either. I do have plenty of southern windows, but we have an old stodgy board. They really don't care about modern conveniences since they were all born sometime during the industrial revolution. Now if we could get an HD service that ran on steam power we'd really have something!
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> 
> Jason



Actually, one of the reasons I decided to be on my board was FIOS. I figure in the next 2 years the issue will come up, so I want to be part of the process that allows them in!


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/12788676
> 
> 
> John, notice he said without a cable box?
> 
> 
> What one gets is the following channels that are not *scrambled*: 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 9, 11, 13. 3 is TNT, 6 is C-SPAN. The rest are the "local" channels.



Riverside, notice I listed, from Berk32's spreadsheet, both the number of tunable analog channels and those scrambled, requiring a STB? It's a pretty straightforward subtraction problem.







-- John


----------



## adrman

Anyone know what flavor of non-dvr hd stb 23rd St. is handing out these days? If it's not the old Pioneer (3510 I think), is it better?


----------



## locogrande




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adrman* /forum/post/12793195
> 
> 
> Anyone know what flavor of non-dvr hd stb 23rd St. is handing out these days? If it's not the old Pioneer (3510 I think), is it better?



I'm wondering the same thing... had a tech out today (doing wiring) and he took a look at my pioneer 3510's and told me i should definitely upgrade.


the pioneer is not a great box, but outside of the painfully slow HD menus i have no issues with it. dunno if the newfangled boxes are any better


----------



## work permit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *corduroyg* /forum/post/12765661
> 
> 
> Also if im watching a high def channel and hit guide, then hit guide again, the picture will stay in the small box in the upper right hand corner.



That just happened to me as well! Thanks for the post, I thought it was just me.


I _was sure_ I hit guide and guide again, but when I saw the glitch I figured I must have hit another button by accident and enabled some PIP function (the buttons are easly confused). Took me a while of tinkering before I just gave up and rebooted the machine (and went back to component).


I just got the HDC (hard drive in the HD crashed). Now I think I should have kept the HD.


----------



## Carnivore

Hi everyone, I don't feel like reading through ~14,000 posts so...


Can someone point me to a list of channels carried in HD by TWC NY?


I'm actually in Bergen county but I believe the lineup is essentially the same as in the city, no?


Thanks.


----------



## 5w30




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Carnivore* /forum/post/12804881
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, I don't feel like reading through ~14,000 posts so...
> 
> 
> Can someone point me to a list of channels carried in HD by TWC NY?
> 
> 
> I'm actually in Bergen county but I believe the lineup is essentially the same as in the city, no?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Easy.
http://www.twcnyc.com


----------



## Carnivore




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *5w30* /forum/post/12805198
> 
> 
> Easy.
> http://www.twcnyc.com



The reason I asked is that the channel lineup on that website specifies only 6 channels in HD. Is that really all there is on TWC?


----------



## AndyHDTV

350 PPV for HD Only

702 WCBS HDTV

703 TNT in HD

704 WNBC HDTV

705 WNYW HD

707 WABC HDTV

708 TBS HD

709 WWOR HD

710 CNN HD (in Woodside & S.I.)

711 WPIX-HD

713 Thirteen HD

718 Discovery in HD Theater

720 M HD (in Woodside & S.I.)

726 SportsNet New York HD

727 MSG HD

728 ESPN HD

729 ESPN2 HD

730 YES HD

734 Universal HD

740 History Channel HD (in Woodside & S.I.)

746 A&E HD (in Woodside & S.I.)

748 Fox Sports Net NY HD

750 Food Network HD (in Woodside & S.I.)

762 Lifetime Movies HD (in Woodside & S.I.)

764 HGTV HD (in Woodside & S.I.)

765 National Geographic HD

776 Cinemax HD

777 Starz HD

778 TMC HD (in Woodside & S.I.)

779 SHOWTIME HD

780 HBO HD

794 Versus HD (in Woodside & S.I.)

795 NHL HD (in Woodside & S.I.)

796 MOJO

797 HDNet Movies

798 HDNet


----------



## OSUBuckly

What do you think the odds are of TWC adding USA HD in the near future? I know it has been unofficially up and running for a few months now, which an "official" launch scheduled for January 28th. I'd love to see WWE RAW in HD now (and they have a few popular original shows as well).


I'd really like to see an HD PPV channel as well. I don't see that happening any time soon though.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OSUBuckly* /forum/post/12808063
> 
> 
> What do you think the odds are of TWC adding USA HD in the near future? I know it has been unofficially up and running for a few months now, which an "official" launch scheduled for January 28th. I'd love to see WWE RAW in HD now (and they have a few popular original shows as well).
> 
> 
> I'd really like to see an HD PPV channel as well. I don't see that happening any time soon though.



No clue about USA HD (don't get your hopes up for 1/28....)


And about HDPPV - we do have a Special Events HD PPV channel (350)... but I would definitely like an On-Demand HD PPV channel..... of course without screwing with the quality - which Cablevision does...


----------



## corduroyg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *work permit* /forum/post/12796742
> 
> 
> That just happened to me as well! Thanks for the post, I thought it was just me.
> 
> 
> I _was sure_ I hit guide and guide again, but when I saw the glitch I figured I must have hit another button by accident and enabled some PIP function (the buttons are easly confused). Took me a while of tinkering before I just gave up and rebooted the machine (and went back to component).
> 
> 
> I just got the HDC (hard drive in the HD crashed). Now I think I should have kept the HD.




Since I switched to component surprisingly the hdc has worked pretty much flawlessly. It sucked with hdmi, but so far so good with component. Of course ive only had it for 5 days, but ive been very pleasantly surprised.


----------



## petro-nyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/12760411
> 
> 
> OT (slightly) Question:
> 
> 
> I have a friend who wants to connect the cable directly to her bedroom TV (no cable box - analog TV). What channels does TWNYC still make available as analog? Anybody know.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> 
> -barry



I didn't have a STB until a few months ago (and only paid $13/month) and got the following:


2 CBS

3 WPXN (Pax)

4 NBC

5 FOX

6 C-SPAN

7 ABC

8 spanish

9 WWOR

10 NY1

11 WPIX

12 spanish

13 WNET

14 Food Network

21 WLIW

22 TBS

25 WNYE (public television)

64 CSPAN2

68 WLNY (aka TV-55 from LI)

98 Bravo

Also 4 Public Access channels, several home shopping channels, city/CUNY channels, spanish channels, a UN channel, OTB, and a NYC traffic channel


For more detail, go to Zap2it.com and pull up the TWCNYC - Cable Ready schedule and it should be accurate except for the Weather Channel, which I never got.


----------



## BelB64

Every once in a while I correspond with someone who is high up the TWC chain. This week he said to me in response to "When will we get sdv in Manhattan", that this isn't in the cards for us. He said getting everyone over to digital boxes is a "quicker" remedy for the lack of bandwidth, and once that's done we will get many HD channels in a hurry. All he said for the near future is that they are hoping to more movies on demand in hd. He didn't estimate the complete digital box timetable


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BelB64* /forum/post/12812338
> 
> 
> Every once in a while I correspond with someone who is high up the TWC chain. This week he said to me in response to "When will we get sdv in Manhattan", that this isn't in the cards for us. He said getting everyone over to digital boxes is a "quicker" remedy for the lack of bandwidth, and once that's done we will get many HD channels in a hurry. All he said for the near future is that they are hoping to more movies on demand in hd. He didn't estimate the complete digital box timetable



Jeez....At the rate they're going, they'll switch all the analog boxes out sometime around 2011.










Great.....we'll get all of our currently missing HD channels "in a hurry" in 3-5 years!


----------



## nuttyinnyc

Quick question for my TWC friends that have BD or HD BVD p;ayers. From the look of things(Sorry HD-DVD owners) Sony's BD is ready to call checkmate and a matter of mounts if not weeks Toshiba will work out a agreement or something like that. My question for you guys of the gaming comuniy which Blu-ray player is rated the best. From my research, everything points to the PS3 as being one of the best players out there. I am weary of that because of all the problems that PS2 had with SD DVD's. I will check this site for more info but I though I give people I know the first feedback.


The thing that has me leaning toward the PS3 is the fact it is 1080p 24 fps w/HDMI 1.3 ready while a lot of the other players are still running HDMI 1.2 and not able to transfer the 24fps. and my nexxt LCD will have the same specs. Which I plan on getting this summer.

Thanks guys!


----------



## csundbom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/12813623
> 
> 
> The thing that has me leaning toward the PS3 is the fact it is 1080p 24 fps w/HDMI 1.3 ready while a lot of the other players are still running HDMI 1.2 and not able to transfer the 24fps. and my nexxt LCD will have the same specs. Which I plan on getting this summer.
> 
> Thanks guys!



HDMI 1.3 is not required for 24p output. My LG BH100 is HDMI 1.2 and supports 1080/24p, no problem.


----------



## adrman

The PS3 is a pretty solid blu-ray player and of the current offerings, probably the most future-proof. My only complaint is fan noise and I don't have one of the noisier units.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *csundbom* /forum/post/12813694
> 
> 
> HDMI 1.3 is not required for 24p output. My LG BH100 is HDMI 1.2 and supports 1080/24p, no problem.



Are you sure, from my reading the 1,2 would not be able to transfer at that speed or be able to transfer the proper colors at the 24fps? From my understanding you need to habe a BD player that sends a 24 fps and a TV that accepts it and the only cable to transfer it was the HDMI 1.3, Isn't this why they had to release it? Only to catch up to the next gen of TV's which have the 120 mhz of speed and the 24 fps for HDDVD's.


While you are right I don't need HDMI 1.3 to transfer the 24 Hps However, That is notg the only reason to get a coponent with HDMI1.3. which TV do you have? Because what good that feature is if most 24fps displays came out late last year and the ones on my shopping list all were HDMI 1.3 only w/24fps,not 1.2 Also remember the HDMI transfers more then the 24 fps which Is one of the reasons I am looking at the PS3 as an option.


IMO while you do have a great next gen dual HDDVD plsyer, you are not getting the full capabilities that the the newer cplayers and proper TV displays with HDMI 1.3 can afford you. Right now I don't even have a TV that can push the 24 fps only 60fps, but The PS3 was ahead of it's time and right now have been getting the best grades of all BD players. This is why I am scrathing my head if I should get it.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adrman* /forum/post/12814222
> 
> 
> The PS3 is a pretty solid blu-ray player and of the current offerings, probably the most future-proof. My only complaint is fan noise and I don't have one of the noisier units.



Is fan noise really that much of a problem? I mean if you are really watching a DVD you are using a surround sound that should block out all sounds. Right?


----------



## marcos_p




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/12814416
> 
> 
> Is fan noise really that much of a problem? I mean if you are really watching a DVD you are using a surround sound that should block out all sounds. Right?



I've had the PS3 for over 3 months and you are right. I have never noticed the fan, either while watching a movie or while playing.


----------



## adrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/12814416
> 
> 
> Is fan noise really that much of a problem? I mean if you are really watching a DVD you are using a surround sound that should block out all sounds. Right?



Well you won't hear it during POTC, but I mix for a living and i can hear the fan during quiet passages and dialog driven films. What can I say? I'm sensitive to these things.









.


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *petro-nyc* /forum/post/12810042
> 
> 
> I didn't have a STB until a few months ago (and only paid $13/month) and got the following:
> 
> 
> 2 CBS
> 
> 3 WPXN (Pax)
> 
> 4 NBC
> 
> 5 FOX
> 
> 6 C-SPAN
> 
> 7 ABC
> 
> 8 spanish
> 
> 9 WWOR
> 
> 10 NY1
> 
> 11 WPIX
> 
> 12 spanish
> 
> 13 WNET
> 
> 14 Food Network
> 
> 21 WLIW
> 
> 22 TBS
> 
> 25 WNYE (public television)
> 
> 64 CSPAN2
> 
> 68 WLNY (aka TV-55 from LI)
> 
> 98 Bravo
> 
> Also 4 Public Access channels, several home shopping channels, city/CUNY channels, spanish channels, a UN channel, OTB, and a NYC traffic channel
> 
> 
> For more detail, go to Zap2it.com and pull up the TWCNYC - Cable Ready schedule and it should be accurate except for the Weather Channel, which I never got.



Thanks so much. My friend will appreciate the info.


-barry


----------



## skanter1

This is the first time -- what a great surprise for tennis fans!


It doesn't look as good as the US Open HD feed, but a hell of a lot better than SD. Any tennis fans watching?


----------



## work permit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/12814389
> 
> 
> Are you sure, from my reading the 1,2 would not be able to transfer at that speed or be able to transfer the proper colors at the 24fps? From my understanding you need to habe a BD player that sends a 24 fps and a TV that accepts it and the only cable to transfer it was the HDMI 1.3, Isn't this why they had to release it? Only to catch up to the next gen of TV's which have the 120 mhz of speed and the 24 fps for HDDVD's.



HDMI 1.3 supports:
30-bit, 36-bit, and 48-bit color ("Deep Color"), vrs from 24-bit color in previous versions
Automatic audio syncing
Output of Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD Master Audio streams for external decoding by AV receivers.


"Deep Color" sounds appealing, but it's not part of the Blu-ray standard and so you probably won't see disks made with this feature The most likely use is as an option for some video games.


Output of Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD is of limited value as well. As long as the the disc player can decode these streams into uncompressed audio, then HDMI 1.3 is not necessary, as all versions of HDMI can transport uncompressed audio.


----------



## dampfnudel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BelB64* /forum/post/12812338
> 
> 
> Every once in a while I correspond with someone who is high up the TWC chain. This week he said to me in response to "When will we get sdv in Manhattan", that this isn't in the cards for us. He said getting everyone over to digital boxes is a "quicker" remedy for the lack of bandwidth, and once that's done we will get many HD channels in a hurry. All he said for the near future is that they are hoping to more movies on demand in hd. He didn't estimate the complete digital box timetable



Any chance of getting everyone to switch to digital this year ? Come on, I switched to digital almost six freaking years ago (2002). I want to get CNN HD, SciFi HD, USA HD, History HD, Weather Channel HD (I like meteorology), Animal Planet HD and all of my HBO premium channels in HD this year, not 2-3 years from now.


TWC should send a letter to all analog subscribers stating that on July 1st, 2008, there better be a digital box in your home if you want to continue receiving cable.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/12817312
> 
> 
> This is the first time -- what a great surprise for tennis fans!
> 
> 
> It doesn't look as good as the US Open HD feed, but a hell of a lot better than SD. Any tennis fans watching?



It's not HD...


Not ESPN's fault... but the Aussie production isn't HD...


but the SD standard over there is higher than 480i (576i)... and obviously widescreen.... so its still upconverted-widescreen-SD... but a bit better than the SD we get here


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/12817312
> 
> 
> This is the first time -- what a great surprise for tennis fans!
> 
> 
> It doesn't look as good as the US Open HD feed, but a hell of a lot better than SD. Any tennis fans watching?



Caught some of the 1st round and thought the PQ was fairly good, especially in full sunlight (best contrast). The 'tennis 2008' thread in the HD programming forum, and Berk32 just above, points out this Open in converted from 576/50i to ESPN2-HD's 720p. Occasional crowd shots reveal how much resolution is lacking compared to true-720p and especially true 1080i, seen with CBS's U.S. Open coverage, (where you can distinguish individual faces in stadiums). The Tennis Channel is covering the Australian, too, with 480i conversions here.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BelB64* /forum/post/12812338
> 
> 
> Every once in a while I correspond with someone who is high up the TWC chain. This week he said to me in response to "When will we get sdv in Manhattan", that this isn't in the cards for us. He said getting everyone over to digital boxes is a "quicker" remedy for the lack of bandwidth, and once that's done we will get many HD channels in a hurry. All he said for the near future is that they are hoping to more movies on demand in hd. He didn't estimate the complete digital box timetable


FIOS Please Come & Save Us From Time Warner!!!


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dampfnudel* /forum/post/12817672
> 
> 
> Any chance of getting everyone to switch to digital this year ? Come on, I switched to digital almost six freaking years ago (2002). I want to get CNN HD, SciFi HD, USA HD, History HD, Weather Channel HD (I like meteorology), Animal Planet HD and all of my HBO premium channels in HD this year, not 2-3 years from now.
> 
> 
> TWC should send a letter to all analog subscribers stating that on July 1st, 2008, there better be a digital box in your home if you want to continue receiving cable.



It's true.....The problem is all of the bars, restaurants, grandmas, and grandpas who watch their same 15 SD channels on their ancient TVs who have no incentive to swap out their boxes.


TWC will absolutely need to send out a letter exactly like you describe -- but they will certainly face some backlash and possibly negative press from some corners.


The sooner they get it started, the sooner they can make it happen. But I haven't seen any such letters being sent yet.....And they're going to have to give people a pretty good amount of notice before they cut analog service....


Scott


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adrman* /forum/post/12815056
> 
> 
> Well you won't hear it during POTC, but I mix for a living and i can hear the fan during quiet passages and dialog driven films. What can I say? I'm sensitive to these things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



That is what I thought M & A. While a good surround sound movie you wouldn't hear a thing. But a Movie that is pure dialog and nop background music you could hear it. But I thinkyou really have sensitive hearing like you A. But I am not that sensitive so I think I should be able to deal with it. Plus I live with the 8300 making noise and from what I hear the noise is similar.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/12817312
> 
> 
> This is the first time -- what a great surprise for tennis fans!
> 
> 
> It doesn't look as good as the US Open HD feed, but a hell of a lot better than SD. Any tennis fans watching?



While the US Open looked , Best description would be, WOW!!!! The french open in HD must look great. I have been catching up on DVRed shows and football on the weekends so I really didn't even know that itg started. But now I will have to check it out. Especially since all the good americans suck on clay so if you miss the early rounds they are gone.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/12817910
> 
> 
> It's not HD...
> 
> 
> Not ESPN's fault... but the Aussie production isn't HD...
> 
> 
> but the SD standard over there is higher than 480i (576i)... and obviously widescreen.... so its still upconverted-widescreen-SD... but a bit better than the SD we get here



I guess I should have read on, thanks berk!! What a let down, the sound you hear is the bubble bursting!! At least we jknow ESPN's upconversion is decent. My SD has looked great for me and the SD on a HD channel is even better. The only problem would be if it is filmed in SD without full frame, then my TV will not have the full screen on the HD channel and I would have to stretch it manually, BLAH!


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/12821808
> 
> FIOS Please Come & Save Us From Time Warner!!!



Becareful what you ask for, FIOS might not be the savior you think they will be. While I know River is gone due to years of frustration. While service PQ and internet is better. The CSR's are still clueless and they due the 8 hr window still just like TWC use to do years ago. Let's not forget the important thing, All triple play discounts aside, are you ready to leave TWC just to pay more on your bill? Plus, Are you ready to pay extra for ANY HD access? I understand the people that are at their last nerve with TWC, but make sure the change is what you want todo because you do have to sign a 2 year contract to get the new lowest triple play offer of $95( which is a good deal until you start adding your extra boxes, DVR's better internet speed and Premiums


----------



## LL3HD

Competition is good.


----------



## Berk32

We want FiOS available so TWC would get its act together faster..... just look at SI and Queens...


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/12823696
> 
> 
> We want FiOS available so TWC would get its act together faster..... just look at SI *and Queens*...



--parts of Queens--


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/12822833
> 
> 
> It's true.....The problem is all of the bars, restaurants, grandmas, and grandpas who watch their same 15 SD channels on their ancient TVs who have no incentive to swap out their boxes.
> 
> 
> TWC will absolutely need to send out a letter exactly like you describe -- but they will certainly face some backlash and possibly negative press from some corners.
> 
> 
> The sooner they get it started, the sooner they can make it happen. But I haven't seen any such letters being sent yet.....And they're going to have to give people a pretty good amount of notice before they cut analog service....
> 
> 
> Scott



Scott While we all in HD land hope TWC makes a push for everyone to make the change. The FCC kind of put a stop to this kind of letter being saent anytime soon. By allowing the cable industry to keep analog going until 2013. While it would be in TWC best interest to push all their subscribers to upgrade, financially it would equal millions of extra $$$$. I do believe there is some kind of law or aggreement that prohibits TWC from "Forcing " subscribers to change. If they force people to make the change they would have to give discounts that would just make regular customers like me and you even more pissed off because we wouldn't get the freebies that the people who are forced might receive.


The best weapon we have is our mouth, talk to everyone we know and convionce them to make the change. While I don't think bars are that big of the problem It ius the people with bad boxes and the ones that always have used basic cable and plugged it right into the TV. These are the ones we need to get on board, but think about it. Would you give up paying $13? To raise your bill $46 dollars when you only watch ther 20+ offered for $13. While everyone of us has complaints about paying for channels we don't watch there is a lot of channels we watch because we have them, and this would be a good way to try to sell them on it.

Let's not forget the people that bought aHDTV and still have basic, These will be the hardest to convince because they think "if the channel says HDTV available then it is HD"


Basically we have an uphill battle and despite TWC slow progression toward an all digital system.. I do undersatnd why why they aren't rushing towards a full digial landscape, but they need to make a decision soon if they don't want to lose more customers to FIOS then their estimates.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/12823729
> 
> 
> --parts of Queens--



Very SMALL part of QUEENS.


----------



## NYFOOTBALLGIANTS

I want Fios... competition is always good. Better picture quality and internet is all I need to hear


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/12823527
> 
> 
> Competition is good.



In theory. YES! but the way it looks from My FIOS contacts the prices are just to hhigh from FIOS because it is banking on it's better PQ and higher internet speeds as the sales point. These 2 things scare me because they already have it in their head that they are better and should be able to charge extra because of this.


Competition has been good because now Verizon is offering a TV and the lowest triple play price available and TWC has rebutted with the 5% and 10% commitment discounts. While immediate new order offers seem like competition saves us, the existing customers will still get the shaft unless they do add service or make a commitment.


----------



## NYFOOTBALLGIANTS

Is there any kind of window for roll out in NYC? It sounds like it won't be anytime soon.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/12823729
> 
> 
> --parts of Queens--



that was implied....


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/12823696
> 
> 
> We want FiOS available so TWC would get its act together faster.....



Since we're rolling eyes today... this ^^^ was implied too







in the post prior to it...


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/12824545
> 
> 
> Since we're rolling eyes today... this ^^^ was implied too in the post prior to it...



I was responding to nuttyinnyc..... since he was warning of Verizon's customer service...


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NYFOOTBALLGIANTS* /forum/post/12824186
> 
> 
> Is there any kind of window for roll out in NYC? It sounds like it won't be anytime soon.



From my undersatnding FIOS franchise agreement is no where close to being signed. Cables franchise will be approved before Verizon's. So I would look for a summer launch at the earliest. Remember even after Verizon gets the franchise agreement approved iit is another 2 to four months before the start offering service.

The best indicator of FIOS roll out w/or phone is available all you need is the francishe agreement to be signed and a few months after FIOS TV will be yours. uld be when and if you have FIOS internet or phone availability. Once Internet and


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/12823492
> 
> 
> Becareful what you ask for, FIOS might not be the savior you think they will be. While I know River is gone due to years of frustration. While service PQ and internet is better. The CSR's are still clueless and they due the 8 hr window still just like TWC use to do years ago. Let's not forget the important thing, All triple play discounts aside, are you ready to leave TWC just to pay more on your bill? Plus, Are you ready to pay extra for ANY HD access? I understand the people that are at their last nerve with TWC, but make sure the change is what you want todo because you do have to sign a 2 year contract to get the new lowest triple play offer of $95( which is a good deal until you start adding your extra boxes, DVR's better internet speed and Premiums




Triple Play isn't particularly important to me. I'm fine with a copper land line and RoadRunner's 10,000/768 kbps is more speed than I need.

*It's the unconscionable way they compress the HD signal that I can't stand!* Sometime is just takes the magic out of High Definition.


There ought'a be a law...


A_C


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/12825358
> 
> 
> Triple Play isn't particularly important to me. I'm fine with a copper land line and RoadRunner's 10,000/768 kbps is more speed than I need.
> 
> *It's the unconscionable way they compress the HD signal that I can't stand!* Sometime is just takes the magic out of High Definition.
> 
> 
> There ought'a be a law...
> 
> 
> A_C



They're no different than any other cable company.... but thats due to Analog service hogging up some serious space. (Be happy you don't deal with Cablevision - its even worse with them)



Getting analog service dropped (or at least reduced) is the way to go.... wha'ts the point of the scrambled service? Anyone with a (legal) analog box could be forced to switch to a digital one... The most basic digital service should cost about the same amount.... And the people without boxes? They're not getting the scrambled channels anyways.... so what's the point of continuing to carry them????????










Take away 40 scrambled analog channels..... then we can get every HD channel TWC can give us right now...


----------



## seamus21514

We in SI got CNN HD today...


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seamus21514* /forum/post/12826001
> 
> 
> We in SI got CNN HD today...


----------



## AndyHDTV

that makes 10 more HD channels then the rest of us.

If they add Weather-HD, Outdoor-HD, Fox Biz-HD & Animal Planet-HD (all TWC has the rights to) I will blow my top!!!


----------



## slumpey326

did anyone get a firmware upgrade for the cablecard today on the 8300hdc, it is downloading right now as I type.


----------



## TonyNYC

Hey vindicator!


NHLHD on 795 is now working. Check it out.


----------



## dampfnudel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/12823795
> 
> 
> Scott While we all in HD land hope TWC makes a push for everyone to make the change. The FCC kind of put a stop to this kind of letter being saent anytime soon. By allowing the cable industry to keep analog going until 2013. While it would be in TWC best interest to push all their subscribers to upgrade, financially it would equal millions of extra $$$$. I do believe there is some kind of law or aggreement that prohibits TWC from "Forcing " subscribers to change. If they force people to make the change they would have to give discounts that would just make regular customers like me and you even more pissed off because we wouldn't get the freebies that the people who are forced might receive.
> 
> *The best weapon we have is our mouth, talk to everyone we know and convionce them to make the change.* While I don't think bars are that big of the problem It ius the people with bad boxes and the ones that always have used basic cable and plugged it right into the TV. These are the ones we need to get on board, but think about it. Would you give up paying $13? To raise your bill $46 dollars when you only watch ther 20+ offered for $13. While everyone of us has complaints about paying for channels we don't watch there is a lot of channels we watch because we have them, and this would be a good way to try to sell them on it.
> 
> Let's not forget the people that bought aHDTV and still have basic, These will be the hardest to convince because they think "if the channel says HDTV available then it is HD"
> 
> 
> Basically we have an uphill battle and despite TWC slow progression toward an all digital system.. I do undersatnd why why they aren't rushing towards a full digial landscape, but they need to make a decision soon if they don't want to lose more customers to FIOS then their estimates.



Anyone know the percentage of digital vs. analog subscribers ? I'm just curious if digital subscribers are in the minority or majority (and by how much).



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seamus21514* /forum/post/12826001
> 
> 
> We in SI got CNN HD today...














> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/12827011
> 
> 
> that makes 10 more HD channels then the rest of us.
> 
> If they add Weather-HD, Outdoor-HD, Fox Biz-HD & Animal Planet-HD (all TWC has the rights to) I will blow my top!!!



You probably will in the next few weeks.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dampfnudel* /forum/post/12829248
> 
> 
> Anyone know the percentage of digital vs. analog subscribers ? I'm just curious if digital subscribers are in the minority or majority (and by how much).



I think digital is somewhere in the 80's % wise.


----------



## OSUBuckly

Here is Astoria, Queens we now have CNN listed as channel 710. However, there is no picture or data for it yet.


The NHL HD channel is coming in though (although currently NOT in HD). I wish it were the NFL Network instead.


If I can get USA and SciFi in HD then I'd be a happy fella.


----------



## UnnDunn

I was under the impression that Verizon was ready to go with TV service within days of receiving the franchise agreement from the city...


----------



## LL3HD

From Fredfa's thread...
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...7#post12833137 

*Bloomberg, Verizon Deep in Talks to Bring FiOS to Big Apple

New York City government insists on timetable for universal FiOS service,*

By Steve Goldstein Cable360


New York City government officials were busy working out the terms of a 15-year franchise deal yesterday with Verizon that will bring FiOS TV into Time Warner Cable and Cablevision's high-profile backyard, the Daily News reports. The major sticking point right now is Verizon's desire to bring the service to New York's wealthiest neighborhoods first, according to the New York tabloid. Verizon also faces some technical problems running its glass fiber lines in New York's unique, sharply angled infrastructure. [Daily News]

http://www.cable360.net/competition/telcos/27640.html


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/12825358
> 
> 
> Triple Play isn't particularly important to me. I'm fine with a copper land line and RoadRunner's 10,000/768 kbps is more speed than I need.
> 
> *It's the unconscionable way they compress the HD signal that I can't stand!* Sometime is just takes the magic out of High Definition.
> 
> 
> There ought'a be a law...
> 
> 
> A_C



There should be a law, but the law should say "due to advancement in technology all cable systems have the right to terminate service if you have not or do not want to switch to the state of the art Digital service" Maybe if the law was like that we would have better HD service and more selections because there would be no more analog issues blocking advancement. Like berk said with out complete analog shut down we will never get a chance to really get a substantial HD boost.


OT Kind of, What does SAT send, they compress also but I know it is better than the 3:1 we get. Is it 2:1 or 1.5:1 or is there an easier explanation for their compression.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/12829947
> 
> 
> I was under the impression that Verizon was ready to go with TV service within days of receiving the franchise agreement from the city...



The news below your post looks promising, but from what I have read and heard most counties have a lag in signing to start up. It isn't as easy as flicking a switch. But even then from what I have seen the time frame has been decreasing. The NYC issue from the article might add time to it also. The City wants the whole city to be wired, not just the richest areas. Which makes sense. Just like they did to Cable in the 70's & 80"s they will hold Verizon to strict connection schedules or lose the franchise. Which will be good for us and you River.


The one thing that surprised me was they revenue sharring that the city gets. 5% under old aggreement, that caught me off gurad, my understanding was they deals were a non-profit exchange. With Puble service stationsfor local, state and federal channels being given in exchange for public use of telepohones and other equipment for the cables co's. The city being the city you know they will be asking much more then that for this aggreement as well as cables so my question would be how much? 6% min accordding to the article and what will this increased fee do to our bills?


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OSUBuckly* /forum/post/12829909
> 
> 
> Here is Astoria, Queens we now have CNN listed as channel 710. However, there is no picture or data for it yet.
> 
> 
> The NHL HD channel is coming in though (although currently NOT in HD). I wish it were the NFL Network instead.
> 
> 
> If I can get USA and SciFi in HD then I'd be a happy fella.



You are asking for the wrrong channels, those three are at least ayear away. Since you are in astoria you already got your big bump up, so if I was you I wouldn't keep your hopes up for any major channels additions other then something like ABC familyHD, ESPNnewsHD, and maybe one or 2 of the discoveryHD networks. All of which have some contract with TWC. The less you expect the better you will feel when nothing does get added.

Don't get me wrong I do feel changes are coming, but since you have already had the cchanges your chances are bit lesas.


----------



## AndyHDTV

Effective January 3, 2008: The N launched on ch. 137 and 837. NOGGIN was added to ch. 1911.


Effective January 15, 2008: RTN launched on channel 524 as a premium service. WAM! changed from DTV and DTV en Espanol service levels to the premium service level. In Woodside, Queens only: CNN HD launched on ch. 710 and the Ad Sales Shopping channel launched on ch. 150. The channel is called The Jewelry Channel.


It is our expectation that, effective January 22, 2008, Ravi Panjabi, currently a DTV service, will become a premium service. Please note however, due to contractual issues, the service may be removed from our systems.


Effective January 27, 2008: Discovery Times Channel will be renamed Investigation Discovery.


----------



## Legendm3

Hi Everyone, sorry if this was mentioned before, but does anyone know if the SA4250 HDCP Handshake issue was ever resolved by TWCNYC?
http://avsforum.com/avs-vb/archive/i.../t-885887.html 

Thanks!


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dampfnudel* /forum/post/12829248
> 
> 
> Anyone know the percentage of digital vs. analog subscribers ? I'm just curious if digital subscribers are in the minority or majority (and by how much).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You probably will in the next few weeks.



Good guess anthony, but you are off a tad. as of 3rd quarte of 2007. only 59% (7.9 mil) of the 14.6 mil TWC sutomers(all services). Or for true math accuracy 13.3 mil Basic customers as of 9/2007 minus 7.9 digital customers = 5.1 mil subscribers that are keeping us HD lite.


With an increase of about 250,000-500,000 a quarter WE HABE A LOT OF TALKING TO DO.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/12822833
> 
> 
> It's true.....The problem is all of the bars, restaurants, grandmas, and grandpas who watch their same 15 SD channels on their ancient TVs who have no incentive to swap out their boxes.
> 
> 
> TWC will absolutely need to send out a letter exactly like you describe -- but they will certainly face some backlash and possibly negative press from some corners.
> 
> 
> The sooner they get it started, the sooner they can make it happen. But I haven't seen any such letters being sent yet.....And they're going to have to give people a pretty good amount of notice before they cut analog service....
> 
> 
> Scott



But what I find really galling is that they KNEW about this for the past decade. I still remember a conversation I had with TWC 8 or 9 years ago when I was helping my parents out with their cable connection. They had an analog box. The CSR was very clear that I should swap out their analog box because they "knew" that in a few years, TWC would br dropping all analog to make for more bandwidth for more "channels."


They "said" they were going to launch a big push in the next year to get folks to swap out their analog boxes for digital ones.


I'm sure someone said "hey, that might cost us some money, screw it, I'm keeping expenses to bare minimum so I can make my 1.7 million dollar bonus."


So now we have their worst customers (the ones paying the LEAST per month) being kept happy at the expense of those who want to have a feature rich cable connection AND pay top dollar for a decidedly sub-standard service.


Contrary to the relatively free market we have in the US, they are NOT operating in any sort of free market here. They KNOW they have a total monopoly grip on the biggest parts of the NY area market. So they can bleed them all they want.


Latest example... 4 analogs were dropped this past fall. More than enough bandwidth to give Manhattanites ALL the additional channels SI and parts of Queens were getting. AND have room for 3 or 4 more HD channels. What did they do? Gave us 2 channels... that's it.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/12823527
> 
> 
> Competition is good.



Which is exactly why they are resorting to every trick in the lobbyists book to stall, delay and maybe even prevent Verizon from getting the TV franchise agreement.


Eliminating the competition is FAR better than having to actually provide a good service and compete on that. Can cost a LOT less.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/12825587
> 
> 
> The most basic digital service should cost about the same amount.... And the people without boxes? They're not getting the scrambled channels anyways.... so what's the point of continuing to carry them????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take away 40 scrambled analog channels..... then we can get every HD channel TWC can give us right now...



I remember an additional charge for "digital" service years and years ago. As I recall, it was worth a lot more than what they charged (there were a ton more channels, all the MusicChoice channels plus the multiple channels from the premium channels). Pretty sure that it may have been 3-4 years ago that there simply was NOT any additional charge for "digital."


What about the 10 or so HD channels they could have been giving us since the end of the year (recall them dropping 4 premium analogs and giving us only 2 HD channels when it could have been as much as 12)?


----------



## zas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/12835664
> 
> 
> I remember an additional charge for "digital" service years and years ago. As I recall, it was worth a lot more than what they charged (there were a ton more channels, all the MusicChoice channels plus the multiple channels from the premium channels). Pretty sure that it may have been 3-4 years ago that there simply was NOT any additional charge for "digital."
> 
> 
> What about the 10 or so HD channels they could have been giving us since the end of the year (recall them dropping 4 premium analogs and giving us only 2 HD channels when it could have been as much as 12)?



Didn't Time Warner introduce Business Link.TV in Manhattan ( http://www.timewarnercable.com/Inves...19&MarketID=50 )?


Did that not use up bandwidth that would have otherwise been available for residential services? Or is 4Mbps not a lot of bandwidth?


----------



## OSUBuckly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/12834324
> 
> 
> You are asking for the wrrong channels, those three are at least ayear away. Since you are in astoria you already got your big bump up, so if I was you I wouldn't keep your hopes up for any major channels additions other then something like ABC familyHD, ESPNnewsHD, and maybe one or 2 of the discoveryHD networks. All of which have some contract with TWC. The less you expect the better you will feel when nothing does get added.
> 
> Don't get me wrong I do feel changes are coming, but since you have already had the cchanges your chances are bit lesas.



Are you referring to CNN HD being a year away or were the three you are counting USA, SciFi, and NFL?


I'd think it'd be a bit strange if channel 710 (currently listed as CNN HD) just sat dormant for a whole year. I know the last time we got an upgrade (HGTV, Food Network, History...) they were blank for a few days before they came in. I'm looking forward to CNN in HD. I can do without the NFL Network, but oh how I'd love to watch the new season of Battlestar in glorious HD. I guess I'd need DirecTV for that. If I didn't think it was such a pain in the butt, I'd probably go for it.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OSUBuckly* /forum/post/12836927
> 
> 
> Are you referring to CNN HD being a year away .



As I peer into my crystal ball, I see CNNHD. Since you already have it as a blank screen, I see it in your immediate future.










This is just a guess but it’s TW’s modus operandi. Remember, this is an election year. The cable news channels are hot right now. This is their prime time. CNNHD and FOXHD have to be arriving on our screens soon-- your screen sooner than most.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/12835522
> 
> 
> Latest example... 4 analogs were dropped this past fall. More than enough bandwidth to give Manhattanites ALL the additional channels SI and parts of Queens were getting. AND have room for 3 or 4 more HD channels. What did they do? Gave us 2 channels... that's it.



Not making excuses for them, but I seem to recall that one of the SD channels was simply swapped out for a different SD channel (Fox Business News).


And some of the bandwidth was also used to bump up the Roadrunner speeds.


----------



## OSUBuckly

Thanks for the info (prediction?), Scott.


So with all this crap we have to put up with from TWC and Verizon FIOS not being available anytime soon, what is stopping us all from getting DirecTV?


My two major concerns were:

1) I live in an apartment building and it would be kind of a hassle (but other residents use it so it's possible)

2) How would I connect to the Internet? I use Road Runner now and it is fairly solid for the most part

3) The startup costs seem expensive


Are these basically the same reasons that other NYC residents are sticking it out with Time Warner?


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/12837141
> 
> 
> As I peer into my crystal ball, I see CNNHD. Since you already have it as a blank screen, I see it in your immediate future.



All this talk of CNN-HD is getting me very excited...


----------



## LL3HD

I was wondering when you ^^^ were going to chime in


----------



## UnnDunn

Yay for CNN HD.







I might watch more news now...


----------



## DNINE

At this pace with SI getting many more HD Ch's then the rest of us, this forum will need a sub forum!


It's kinda of strange with Verizon negotiating the move into NYC there saying the more expensive real estate gets first. That's is supposed to be a sticking point. In reality look at TW adding higher value content for less $$$ to selective neighborhoods.


----------



## vindicator

Hey Tony I see we now have NHl HD with a picture in queens and saw that cnnhd was added to the hd lineup.


----------



## coneyparleg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/12842627
> 
> 
> At this pace with SI getting many more HD Ch's then the rest of us, this forum will need a sub forum!
> 
> 
> It's kinda of strange with Verizon negotiating the move into NYC there saying the more expensive real estate gets first. That's is supposed to be a sticking point. In reality look at TW adding higher value content for less $$$ to selective neighborhoods.



I suspect TWC execs live in Staten Island


----------



## oxfdblue

Channel 710 is now broadcasting CNN HD. Currently, the program is not in HD, and has sidebars on it.


But the channel is there and working.


----------



## LL3HD

*Time Warner Links Web Prices With Usage*

*Thursday January 17, 7:42 am ET*

*Time Warner Cable Will Do Trial on Setting High-Speed Internet Charges Based on Usage*


NEW YORK (AP) -- Time Warner Cable will experiment with a new pricing structure for high-speed Internet access later this year, charging customers based on how much data they download, a company spokesman said Wednesday.

The company, the second-largest cable provider in the United States, will start a trial in Beaumont, Texas, in which it will sell new Internet customers tiered levels of service based on how much data they download per month, rather than the usual fixed-price packages with unlimited downloads.


Company spokesman Alex Dudley said the trial was aimed at improving the network performance by making it more costly for heavy users of large downloads. Dudley said that a small group of super-heavy users of downloads, around 5 percent of the customer base, can account for up to 50 percent of network capacity.


Dudley said he did not know what the pricing tiers would be nor the download limits. He said the heavy users were likely using the network to download large amounts of video, most likely in high definition.


It was not clear when exactly the trial would begin, but Dudley said it would likely be around the second quarter. The tiered pricing would only affect new customers in Beaumont, not existing ones.


Time Warner Cable is a subsidiary of Time Warner Inc., the world's largest media company.

http://biz.yahoo.com/ap/080117/time_...rnet.html?.v=2


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zas* /forum/post/12836305
> 
> 
> Didn't Time Warner introduce Business Link.TV in Manhattan ( http://www.timewarnercable.com/Inves...19&MarketID=50 )?
> 
> 
> Did that not use up bandwidth that would have otherwise been available for residential services? Or is 4Mbps not a lot of bandwidth?



It SOUNDS like a package of channels they already carry. The 4Mb/s refers to the internal network at the business.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/12837168
> 
> 
> Not making excuses for them, but I seem to recall that one of the SD channels was simply swapped out for a different SD channel (Fox Business News).
> 
> 
> And some of the bandwidth was also used to bump up the Roadrunner speeds.



Fox Business channel, the one watched by only 6000 people, is a SD analog channel? Seems to me there is NO reason on earth to have put it on analog.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OSUBuckly* /forum/post/12836927
> 
> 
> Are you referring to CNN HD being a year away or were the three you are counting USA, SciFi, and NFL?
> 
> 
> I'd think it'd be a bit strange if channel 710 (currently listed as CNN HD) just sat dormant for a whole year. I know the last time we got an upgrade (HGTV, Food Network, History...) they were blank for a few days before they came in. I'm looking forward to CNN in HD. I can do without the NFL Network, but oh how I'd love to watch the new season of Battlestar in glorious HD. I guess I'd need DirecTV for that. If I didn't think it was such a pain in the butt, I'd probably go for it.



I was talking about the others because CNNHD is in this area already, but personally I still don't see the draw for an HD news channel. The majority of field reporters are still using SD equipment and watching the same face for hours isn't appealing especially in HD.


But as for your Sci fi issue you might be in luck, from my understanding Universal HD is getting newer every day and rumor has it that BSG final season might be broadcast shortly after premirering on Sci-fi, not as good as the same week Heroes on NBCHD showing on Mojo, but it is suppose to be closer then a year later like season 3 was shown.

Or get Direct TV because they are the only one with SciFi HD. But remember this sad fact only 11 of the 20 BSG episodes are in the can so as of right now there are 9 episodes that are up in the air, if/when and that is a big IF they get produced is all on Sci-fi/Universal Media. Due to the writers strike the set is shut down and all staff has been let go. Does Universal media spend millions to set up everything again for anly 9 episodes. Fans sat HELL YEAH, but financiallyi t is a big expense for a canceled show.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OSUBuckly* /forum/post/12837286
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info (prediction?), Scott.
> 
> 
> So with all this crap we have to put up with from TWC and Verizon FIOS not being available anytime soon, what is stopping us all from getting DirecTV?
> 
> 
> My two major concerns were:
> 
> 1) I live in an apartment building and it would be kind of a hassle (but other residents use it so it's possible)
> 
> 2) How would I connect to the Internet? I use Road Runner now and it is fairly solid for the most part
> 
> 3) The startup costs seem expensive
> 
> 
> Are these basically the same reasons that other NYC residents are sticking it out with Time Warner?



Indeed cost can be an issue. BUT I just read they have some special going now... essentially 300 bucks for the HD DVR and one year's service.After that, you CAN go with the three year commitment that brings cost/month to 9 bucks.


Yes, I've said before that for many of us, IP connectivity at hi speed is a necessity (I work from home a lot). Down is OK w/RR, but up is pathetic. BUT Direct offers nothing, so one's only choice is to go DSL, which is far slower (3Mb down, up even more pathetic at 256k I think).


One COULD pay just for RR from TWC, BUT they bump the price up $15 I think to a total of $60/month.


There apparently ARE a few locations in Manhattan that have Verizon fiber, so they CAN get phone/IP from Verizon and Direct. Matter of fact, I think Verizon will handle the Direct part for you, so you deal with a single bill for the three services.


Anyway, us NYers are a tough bunch and each of us may have very different requirements. What I outlined above may only be consequence to some but not ALL.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/12844943
> 
> *Time Warner Links Web Prices With Usage*
> 
> *Thursday January 17, 7:42 am ET*
> 
> *Time Warner Cable Will Do Trial on Setting High-Speed Internet Charges Based on Usage*
> 
> 
> NEW YORK (AP) -- Time Warner Cable will experiment with a new pricing structure for high-speed Internet access later this year, charging customers based on how much data they download, a company spokesman said Wednesday.



I wish they would just have the guts to jettison the bandwidth hogs and dispense with this.


A_C


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/12844943
> 
> *Time Warner Links Web Prices With Usage*
> 
> *Thursday January 17, 7:42 am ET*
> 
> *Time Warner Cable Will Do Trial on Setting High-Speed Internet Charges Based on Usage*



Coming on the same week Apple intros HD downloads, clearly they are trying to kill whatever chance HD downloads have.


Think about it, you run what is essentially a legal monopoly. NOW you arrange a way to essentially block someone else who is trying to deliver HD to people (i.e. because we "own" so many customers, we are going to make damn sure that they have NO CHOICE in getting their HD content). So you are not only harming everyday people with monopoly pricing, but also you can attack other businesses that may compete with the services TWC offers.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OSUBuckly* /forum/post/12837286
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info (prediction?), Scott.
> 
> 
> So with all this crap we have to put up with from TWC and Verizon FIOS not being available anytime soon, what is stopping us all from getting DirecTV?
> 
> 
> My two major concerns were:
> 
> 1) I live in an apartment building and it would be kind of a hassle (but other residents use it so it's possible)
> 
> 2) How would I connect to the Internet? I use Road Runner now and it is fairly solid for the most part
> 
> 3) The startup costs seem expensive
> 
> 
> Are these basically the same reasons that other NYC residents are sticking it out with Time Warner?



Only one ofd your issues is legitimate. The internet one. While their are some areas in Manhattan that does not allow or get reception of SAT the outer-boroughs get it. There are still issues of channel and service disruption at a level much larger then TWC. Then there is the isuue of extras, while start up isn't as bad as you thibnk. You can talk yourself into a free everything. The extras that will kill you is the prices after promoi , period like extra HD boxes, DVR boxes, HD channels, Soprts packages. all these additions make it seem like TWC bill is nothing. Don't get me wrong you do get better PQ with SAT and the HD selection will not be touched by any cable Phone service for years to come. However, if you do make the jumo make sure you know all the extras and don't get fooled by the intro offer because after that 6 months of savings you bill WILL skyrocket.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/12845379
> 
> 
> ...a legal monopoly. NOW you arrange a way to essentially block someone else who is trying to deliver HD to people (i.e. because we "own" so many customers, we are going to make damn sure that they have NO CHOICE in getting their HD content). So you are not only harming everyday people with monopoly pricing, but also you can attack other businesses that may compete with the services TWC offers.



You are absolutely right. This is a slick move by TW situating their coffers for the future revenue stream-- where downloading will be how we get our moviesbasically eliminating all forms of DVDs.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/12845508
> 
> 
> You are absolutely right. This is a slick move by TW situating their coffers for the future revenue stream-- where downloading will be how we get our moviesbasically eliminating all forms of DVDs.



It is smart on their behalf, The future will be geared toward eliminating going to Blockbuster, CC or BB for any type of DVD. Everything would be done online from the comfort of home. But what I don't undersatdn is this, TWC already has offers for three different speeds RR, shouldn't that be the cost adjustment for more or less downloads? Like River who works from home and does a lot of upload and down load,m you would have the top service. But someone like me who is cool with DSL at 3mbps, If I were to get RR I would save the 20-30 dollars and get the lowest speed. By doing it their way does it mean they will charge you more on top of your monthly plan if you download excessive amounts no matter which service you have and less if you download less.


----------



## coneyparleg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/12844943
> 
> *Time Warner Links Web Prices With Usage*
> 
> *Thursday January 17, 7:42 am ET*
> 
> *Time Warner Cable Will Do Trial on Setting High-Speed Internet Charges Based on Usage*
> 
> http://biz.yahoo.com/ap/080117/time_...rnet.html?.v=2



Somehow this sounds like we all pay more in the end


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coneyparleg* /forum/post/12845795
> 
> 
> Somehow this sounds like we all pay more in the end



As if we don't pay enough already. Time Warner keeps getting worse and worse!!


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/12845148
> 
> 
> Fox Business channel, the one watched by only 6000 people, is a SD analog channel? Seems to me there is NO reason on earth to have put it on analog.



This is true, but I think that is the ugly reality of the situation.


----------



## TravKoolBreeze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/12845379
> 
> 
> Coming on the same week Apple intros HD downloads, clearly they are trying to kill whatever chance HD downloads have.
> 
> 
> Think about it, you run what is essentially a legal monopoly. NOW you arrange a way to essentially block someone else who is trying to deliver HD to people (i.e. because we "own" so many customers, we are going to make damn sure that they have NO CHOICE in getting their HD content). So you are not only harming everyday people with monopoly pricing, but also you can attack other businesses that may compete with the services TWC offers.



But if you read the same article on MSNBC , it will mention that all the internet providers are looking at this idea and seeing it can float. In this instance, both the Cable COss and Telcos want to put a lockdown on internet traffic. And I have heard for myself when I was back in college that Comcast would block traffic if you were downloading too much.


Any company, cable, phone, etc, who looks into this and stays with this long term will not be looked favorably in my eye. Both are trying to one over the average consumer at a time when the economy doesn't need it.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TravKoolBreeze* /forum/post/12853626
> 
> 
> But if you read the same article on MSNBC , it will mention that all the internet providers are looking at this idea and seeing it can float. In this instance, both the Cable COss and Telcos want to put a lockdown on internet traffic. And I have heard for myself when I was back in college that Comcast would block traffic if you were downloading too much.
> 
> 
> Any company, cable, phone, etc, who looks into this and stays with this long term will not be looked favorably in my eye. Both are trying to one over the average consumer at a time when the economy doesn't need it.



Actually, a good part of the issue has to do with a concept called Net Neutrality. Meaning that any provider must NOT block some traffic, but allow other traffic. Comcast (and I see clear evidence TWC is also doing it) is blocking certain kind of traffic. That would be the same as blocking any Democrat Presidential hopeful and allowing any Republican candidate to be passed to the customer. Yes they are blocking p2p traffic, and yes, some think that such traffic is evil, but some also think anything from a Democrat's mouth is evil.


Paying per MB has long been a kind of goal... BUT none of the ISPs ever tried to switch to such a model. NOW that we see a clear need for bandwidth, we see the cable guys jumping for joy because they can trot out the per MB charge thing. Which is clearly (IMO) aimed at stifling any potential market in downloaded TV content from someone OTHER than the cable outfit.


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/12858150
> 
> 
> Actually, a good part of the issue has to do with a concept called Net Neutrality. Meaning that any provider must NOT block some traffic, but allow other traffic. Comcast (and I see clear evidence TWC is also doing it) is blocking certain kind of traffic. That would be the same as blocking any Democrat Presidential hopeful and allowing any Republican candidate to be passed to the customer. Yes they are blocking p2p traffic, and yes, some think that such traffic is evil, but some also think anything from a Democrat's mouth is evil.
> 
> 
> Paying per MB has long been a kind of goal... BUT none of the ISPs ever tried to switch to such a model. NOW that we see a clear need for bandwidth, we see the cable guys jumping for joy because they can trot out the per MB charge thing. Which is clearly (IMO) aimed at stifling any potential market in downloaded TV content from someone OTHER than the cable outfit.



For the cable companies, this isn't the motivation. The motivation is simple: cable internet services are generally oversold, and the cable companies want to continue to be able to oversell them.


The phone companies are _not_ oversold, so you won't find them even considering a usage-based charge for hardline internet access.


It all goes back to the fundamental difference between cable internet access and phone company internet access (56k, DSL or Fiber.) With cable, you're sharing bandwidth to the local headend with hundreds of your neighbors. As advertised speeds have gone up, more bandwidth-intensive applications have come online, and more people began using the Internet for more things, Cable's practice of overselling bandwidth has come around to bite them in the hindquarters, and they are being forced to find ways to deal with it. Hence Comcast blocking ********** traffic and TWC looking at usage-based charges.


With DSL or Fiber, your connection to the local exchange is yours alone, so the problem of overselling shared bandwidth is non-existent.


If you look at the MSNBC article, you'll see it only mentions Cable companies, no phone companies.


Having said that, Verizon has campaigned against Net Neutrality. But that's because it's invested billions in its fiber network so it wants to make sure it gets paid for any content delivered over that network.


----------



## seamus21514

CNN HD seems to be in it's own QAM slot. It looks as good as TBS HD when it debuted during the playoffs. Content-wise, there is a good amount of HD programming. The ticker is in 16:9, which helps. The shows that are in HD, are nearly all HD. For instance, Anderson Cooper on AC360 had a person in the Washington Newsroom, and in some other newsroom, both in HD, with SC Primary Coverage also being in HD.


----------



## DNINE

I would like having CNN in HD as a matter of taste I would give up a sports CH or two for AE or HIS HD.... Whats with Ch 740? I'm sure TW could give us something in this slot.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/12861006
> 
> 
> I would like having CNN in HD as a matter of taste I would give up a sports CH or two for AE or HIS HD.... Whats with Ch 740? I'm sure TW could give us something in this slot.



740 is blank... the system message doesn't take up bandwidth...


And the truth is - the majority of HD viewers wants sports


----------



## CynKennard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/12861006
> 
> 
> I would like having CNN in HD as a matter of taste I would give up a sports CH or two for AE or HIS HD.... Whats with Ch 740? I'm sure TW could give us something in this slot.



On Staten Island, ch 740 has History HD. If you eventually get it it will probably be on this channel.


Cynthia


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/12862094
> 
> 
> And the truth is - the majority of HD viewers wants sports



What is your source? I'll agree that it seems true, in this group, that the most vocal HD viewers want sports, but I've never seen a survey or any other type of analysis on the subject.


-barry


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/12863984
> 
> 
> What is your source? I'll agree that it seems true, in this group, that the most vocal HD viewers want sports, but I've never seen a survey or any other type of analysis on the subject.
> 
> 
> -barry



It's sports and Prime Time Network shows... (ratings say it all...)


----------



## Prey521




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/12863984
> 
> 
> What is your source? I'll agree that it seems true, in this group, that the most vocal HD viewers want sports, but I've never seen a survey or any other type of analysis on the subject.
> 
> 
> -barry



I'd say that common sense states that HD viewers want sports/network sitcoms/dramas in HD. Who really cares for news in HD? It's the friggin news...do you really wanna see Bill O'Reilly in HD? God forbid Larry King....PUKE!I mean, I'm as big a fan of Billy O' as there is, and I always support a fellow NY'r...but no way I wanna see his old ass mug in HD lol


----------



## filcro1

It seems to me that Time Warner Cable has gone from bad to worse.


I have a 8300HDC and four 4250HDC boxes in my home and they have taken the joy out of watching TV.


Why or how Time Warner Cable as an MSO operator can pass along hardware and software that they know does not work to their customers is a crime.


The HDMI issues, software reboots, resolution trouble, digital drop outs, color and sound issues are too many to list here.


Programming and channel access stated and sold as HD but they are nothing but upscaled over pumped garbage from 480i.


Sound that should be in 5.1.... Advertised in 5.1 yet not even is decent stereo. Wrong digital audio signals... Time Warner is charging millions of consumers for services they are not providing.


Why the City of New York, The FCC and The Public Service Comm are allowing this is beyond me.


Why is it that Time Warner Cable is allowed to charge millions of consumers for garbage service. Where are our elected officials? Does Time Warner pay so much to their elections that they are beyond City, State and Federal laws?


Where and when will some smart law firm see that there is a HUGE class action lawsuit here and if they step up to the plate they will be helping millions abused by Time Warner Cable not only in New York but across America.


----------



## DNINE

If they keep with their current system 740 would be History for us.


----------



## DNINE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/12862094
> 
> 
> 740 is blank... the system message doesn't take up bandwidth...
> 
> 
> And the truth is - the majority of HD viewers wants sports




This makes no sense maybe AVS viewers How about Movies? Primetime, Those stupid reality shows. Besides Playoffs the Superbowl or World Series. Its freekin hard to watch every baseball game every inning.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/12858903
> 
> 
> For the cable companies, this isn't the motivation. The motivation is simple: cable internet services are generally oversold, and the cable companies want to continue to be able to oversell them.
> 
> 
> The phone companies are _not_ oversold, so you won't find them even considering a usage-based charge for hardline internet access.
> 
> 
> It all goes back to the fundamental difference between cable internet access and phone company internet access (56k, DSL or Fiber.) With cable, you're sharing bandwidth to the local headend with hundreds of your neighbors. As advertised speeds have gone up, more bandwidth-intensive applications have come online, and more people began using the Internet for more things, Cable's practice of overselling bandwidth has come around to bite them in the hindquarters, and they are being forced to find ways to deal with it. Hence Comcast blocking ********** traffic and TWC looking at usage-based charges.
> 
> 
> With DSL or Fiber, your connection to the local exchange is yours alone, so the problem of overselling shared bandwidth is non-existent.
> 
> 
> If you look at the MSNBC article, you'll see it only mentions Cable companies, no phone companies.
> 
> 
> Having said that, Verizon has campaigned against Net Neutrality. But that's because it's invested billions in its fiber network so it wants to make sure it gets paid for any content delivered over that network.



To be honest, I do NOT buy the "oh cable IP gets slower and slower with more and more sharing it with you" argument that originated with the phone companies. It is inherently a shared resource. For many, many points in any day, I can see the full bandwidth my cable account does. Has been this way since day one (something like 3-5 years now).


Verizon wanting to get paid for it's bandwidth isn't an issue with net neutrality. It's in deciding what content they will allow or not. Or any basis of charging based on what content is being routed.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CynKennard* /forum/post/12863551
> 
> 
> On Staten Island, ch 740 has History HD. If you eventually get it it will probably be on this channel.
> 
> 
> Cynthia



Not likely. Doesn't make sense to have History HD on 740 in SI and CNN HD on 740 in Manhattan. Then again this is TWC, so they probably will do that, then switch everything around.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *filcro1* /forum/post/12864543
> 
> 
> It seems to me that Time Warner Cable has gone from bad to worse.
> 
> 
> I have a 8300HDC and four 4250HDC boxes in my home and they have taken the joy out of watching TV.
> 
> 
> Why or how Time Warner Cable as an MSO operator can pass along hardware and software that they know does not work to their customers is a crime.
> 
> 
> The HDMI issues, software reboots, resolution trouble, digital drop outs, color and sound issues are too many to list here.
> 
> 
> Programming and channel access stated and sold as HD but they are nothing but upscaled over pumped garbage from 480i.
> 
> 
> Sound that should be in 5.1.... Advertised in 5.1 yet not even is decent stereo. Wrong digital audio signals... Time Warner is charging millions of consumers for services they are not providing.
> 
> 
> Why the City of New York, The FCC and The Public Service Comm are allowing this is beyond me.
> 
> 
> Why is it that Time Warner Cable is allowed to charge millions of consumers for garbage service. Where are our elected officials? Does Time Warner pay so much to their elections that they are beyond City, State and Federal laws?
> 
> 
> Where and when will some smart law firm see that there is a HUGE class action lawsuit here and if they step up to the plate they will be helping millions abused by Time Warner Cable not only in New York but across America.



Go back a few pages... the city is holding hearings on TWC's franchise renewal. Go to the meeting and say your piece. To file a complaint with the DOITT.


----------



## jw1

help...

i have an sa 8300hd dvr. yesterday i unplugged it for maybe 10 seconds. when it booted back up, the list of my recorded shows looked like it was from over a month ago. none of my new recordings are present and stuff i erased is listed. if i try to view a show i erased, it says it's not available (makes sense, i erased it).

my recent recordings have to be somewhere in there. i've done a power button reboot and also left the box unplugged for a half hour.

same thing.

any help?

i want my recordings back.


----------



## lutton

re: Staten Island locals in HD via clear QAM?


I might be visiting my brother-in-law's tomorrow, and I'd really like to be able to see the football games in HD. I can bring my HD TV with a clear QAM tuner.


So, are CBS & FOX available in HD via clear QAM on Staten Island? Do they have a consistant channel assignment?


Thanks.


----------



## h2odog

Is anyone able to use HDMI with the SA Explorer 8300HDC? The component connection at 480i sucks.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/12865279
> 
> 
> This makes no sense maybe AVS viewers How about Movies? Primetime, Those stupid reality shows. Besides Playoffs the Superbowl or World Series. Its freekin hard to watch every baseball game every inning.



I have to agree with Berk32. Unfortunately, I do not have any links to support this but I know I've read this time and time again.
_"the majority of HD viewers wants sports"_


One simple proof of this is to observe the *swell of HD sales prior* to major sporting events-- Super Bowls and the Olympics to name two. Display companies have been gearing up big time specifically for the upcoming Olympics in China.


And the high ratings for the sporting events _are_ representative, unlike the high ratings for some of the trash shows. Those reality, prime time shows are just pop culture bubble gum with quick flavor but no real substance. HD is *not* a part of their allure.


The two biggest groups for the push of HD display sales have been sports fans and the original SD DVD viewers (now, of course, all types of DVD viewers). I'm positive if you do the research you will see that this is true.


----------



## seamus21514




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/12865471
> 
> 
> Not likely. Doesn't make sense to have History HD on 740 in SI and CNN HD on 740 in Manhattan. Then again this is TWC, so they probably will do that, then switch everything around.



In SI, CNN is on 10, and History on 40, so it does make sense.


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/12865459
> 
> 
> To be honest, I do NOT buy the "oh cable IP gets slower and slower with more and more sharing it with you" argument that originated with the phone companies. It is inherently a shared resource. For many, many points in any day, I can see the full bandwidth my cable account does. Has been this way since day one (something like 3-5 years now).
> 
> 
> Verizon wanting to get paid for it's bandwidth isn't an issue with net neutrality. It's in deciding what content they will allow or not. Or any basis of charging based on what content is being routed.



I'm not trying to start another DSL vs. Cable flamewar. I'm just trying to explain why the cable companies are doing what they are doing.


Yes, both DSL and Cable services are ultimately shared among users. The difference is _where_ they are shared. Cable bandwidth is shared at the headend, so if there's a bandwidth crunch caused by too many people wanting too much bandwidth at the same time, there really isn't much the company can do about it. There are various things they can kinda-sorta finagle to "optimize" bandwidth, such as bursting bandwidth when needed (such as Comcast PowerBoost) or packet shaping (like Comcast blocking p2p). But ultimately, they have to wait for improvements to DOCSIS that bring higher capacity, such as DOCSIS 3.0 which is due early this year, but still won't provide the capacity cable needs to compete with FiOS without overselling.


With DSL or Fiber, if there's a bandwidth crunch, it will be upstream from the local exchange, so they can just bung in a new router or turn on a new fiber link, and it's taken care of.


That's the key difference.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *filcro1* /forum/post/12864543
> 
> 
> Where are our elected officials?



Make a note of the date and bring those sentiments to the meeting:

Public hearing;
*NYC Cable TV Franchise Renewal of Time Warner Cable*
*Date: February 7, 2008*

Borough of Manhattan Community College

Richard Harris Terrace - Tribeca Performing Arts Center

199 Chambers St. New York, New York 10007

3:00pm-7:00pm


----------



## net_synapse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *net_synapse* /forum/post/12662557
> 
> 
> I have a friend that picked up a brand new *Scientific Atlanta 4250HDC* from TWC 23 Street / Manhattan today.
> 
> 
> First thing they told him was no *HDMI* support, only component HD.
> 
> 
> After he complained he was told that a *firmware update* was in the works that *(within the next 2-3 weeks)* will address this problem...



**Update:


Spoke with my friend and he claims HDMI connection still not fully operational.


He claims he can get a picture through the connection but *no sound*.


----------



## AndyHDTV

Two Road games on MSG today.

Rangers in Boston this afternoon and Knicks in Miami this evening both games in HD.

I wonder how they pulled that one off?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/12870740
> 
> 
> Two Road games on MSG today.
> 
> Rangers in Boston this afternoon and Knicks in Miami this evening both games in HD.
> 
> I wonder how they pulled that one off?



HDTV trucks aren't tied up at NFL stadiums anymore?


----------



## AndyHDTV

well at least all Nets games from now on will be in HD.

http://web.yesnetwork.com/schedule/nets_schedule.jsp


----------



## bluespots

hey i;m new to zvs ... hello ... okay now for the hdmi ... i have read here that some boxes don't work ... however if his video is working ... check your sound output settings on your box and make sure it's set to hdmi. =)


ps. I think i;m getting direct tv ... i have a total of 12 hd channels from twc ... BULL ... my cable bill is 140 a month (digital hd/dvr and roadrunner) ... for that i should have much more.


----------



## AndyHDTV

it's about that time of the year again. another year more garbage.


I just filled one out.
http://www.nyc.gov/html/doitt/html/c...ice_form.shtml


----------



## Ronster515

Is anyone in Queens(Woodside Division) recieving CNN-HD on channel 710? They said it was available on 1/15 but i am still not getting it, just blank screen. Have info and channel in guide but no picture. I called TWC two nights ago and they said they would investigate but still no picture at this time.


Ronnie


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronster515* /forum/post/12876945
> 
> 
> Is anyone in Queens(Woodside Division) recieving CNN-HD on channel 710? They said it was available on 1/15 but i am still not getting it, just blank screen. Have info and channel in guide but no picture. I called TWC two nights ago and they said they would investigate but still no picture at this time.
> 
> 
> Ronnie



Not seeing a picture here in Elmhurst either on channel 710 for CNN HD. Mind you it took TWC close to a month to fix the NHL HD channel on 795. Maybe you will get lucky and they will fix it this upcoming week, but do not hold your breath.


----------



## OSUBuckly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronster515* /forum/post/12876945
> 
> 
> Is anyone in Queens(Woodside Division) recieving CNN-HD on channel 710? They said it was available on 1/15 but i am still not getting it, just blank screen. Have info and channel in guide but no picture. I called TWC two nights ago and they said they would investigate but still no picture at this time.



I live in Astoria and we still don't have a picture here yet either. Just info on the guide and a blank screen like you. Maybe if we make enough phone calls it will change?


----------



## Gooddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/12863984
> 
> 
> What is your source? I'll agree that it seems true, in this group, that the most vocal HD viewers want sports, but I've never seen a survey or any other type of analysis on the subject.
> 
> 
> -barry




Blah I have 6 HD sports channels already , enough sports thanks.


----------



## DrDon

Some off-topic posts removed.


----------



## DNINE

Yes enough sports CH's for now! I have EPSN, SNY and any other HD sports station that TW offers. I watched one hell of a Football game last night on Fox, a "Free" CH.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrDon* /forum/post/12887290
> 
> 
> Some off-topic posts removed.


*Thank you!*


I would like to remind the participants that this group's charter is dedicated to TWC NYC "_*Local HDTV Info and Reception*_".


Who ones' favorite team is, your enthusiasm for same and how you expect/desire them to perform is outside the scope of this topic. And frankly, it's boring to those of us who come here to discuss TWC NYC.


Now, would anyone like to comment on the upcoming hearings for renewal of TWC NYC's franchise?


A_C


----------



## filcro1

It's nice that we have a place to call our own here in New York that can make our digital lives a little better. AVS is a good thing










I plan on being at the meeting. I work in the TV industry and I feel a number of topics need to be talked about in the open.


I've also sent a letter to TWC hoping that some issues can be covered before the meeting.

_Dear Ms. Witmer,


I will be attending the franchise renewal hearing on February 7th


I have a number of topics relevant to those in New York City I will be discussing:


HDMI operability and functionality

Set Top Software and Hardware Issues

HD programming and SD Programming Up Scaled to Augment Inventory

Sound and Video Continuity Across the MSO and TWC Franchise

General Continuity of Service and Bandwidth Limitations

Consumer Rights Awareness of TWC Franchise Customers – FCC and PSC Programs


Would you care to comment about the programming components?


The amount of true HD programming

Associated HD Technologies

Lack of Audio and Video Standards and Continuity for HD Programming

Up Scaled 480i and or less than 780p and 1080i TV Programming Being Sold and Promoted as HD Programming

The Small Amount of HD Programming Provided to The Franchise

The Selling, Advertising and Marketing of HD Services, Technologies and TV Programming in The Franchise_



If there are others here who cannot attend but wish to submit questions. Please leave them here so I can include them.


Tony


----------



## 5w30




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/12870740
> 
> 
> Two Road games on MSG today.
> 
> Rangers in Boston this afternoon and Knicks in Miami this evening both games in HD.
> 
> I wonder how they pulled that one off?



Easy enough, two different cities, two different time slots, availibility of HD trucks.

FYI for the rest of the season most Knicks away games will be in HD, with the exception of next week's West Coast swing.

Most Rangers away games will be in HD.

Most Islanders or Devils away games that are on the main Fox Sports NY channel will be in HD. Devils fans are fortunate that a good portion of their remaining games will be at home, and in crisp HD. Devils games have the best home PQ around. All those new fibers ...

And MSG does all Buffalo Sabres games. Their home games are in HD.

Not bad, eh?

No more Cablevision bashing [for now]. That's a lot of money to equip 5 teams

with HD trucks for aprox. 30+ away games each [except the Sabres] and 30+ home games each, those that aren't exclusively glommed by NBC, TNT, Versus or ESPN/ABC.

More than 275 HD dates. That's a lot of cash.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *filcro1* /forum/post/12889409
> 
> 
> It's nice that we have a place to call our own here in New York that can make our digital lives a little better. AVS is a good thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on being at the meeting. I work in the TV industry and I feel a number of topics need to be talked about in the open.
> 
> 
> I've also sent a letter to TWC hoping that some issues can be covered before the meeting.
> 
> _Dear Ms. Witmer,
> 
> 
> I will be attending the franchise renewal hearing on February 7th
> 
> 
> I have a number of topics relevant to those in New York City I will be discussing:
> 
> 
> HDMI operability and functionality
> 
> Set Top Software and Hardware Issues
> 
> HD programming and SD Programming Up Scaled to Augment Inventory
> 
> Sound and Video Continuity Across the MSO and TWC Franchise
> 
> General Continuity of Service and Bandwidth Limitations
> 
> Consumer Rights Awareness of TWC Franchise Customers - FCC and PSC Programs
> 
> 
> Would you care to comment about the programming components?
> 
> 
> The amount of true HD programming
> 
> Associated HD Technologies
> 
> Lack of Audio and Video Standards and Continuity for HD Programming
> 
> Up Scaled 480i and or less than 780p and 1080i TV Programming Being Sold and Promoted as HD Programming
> 
> The Small Amount of HD Programming Provided to The Franchise
> 
> The Selling, Advertising and Marketing of HD Services, Technologies and TV Programming in The Franchise_
> 
> 
> 
> If there are others here who cannot attend but wish to submit questions. Please leave them here so I can include them.
> 
> 
> Tony



I'm leaving work early to get down their that day


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *5w30* /forum/post/12891424
> 
> 
> Easy enough, two different cities, two different time slots, availibility of HD trucks.
> 
> FYI for the rest of the season most Knicks away games will be in HD, with the exception of next week's West Coast swing.
> 
> Most Rangers away games will be in HD.
> 
> Most Islanders or Devils away games that are on the main Fox Sports NY channel will be in HD. Devils fans are fortunate that a good portion of their remaining games will be at home, and in crisp HD. Devils games have the best home PQ around. All those new fibers ...
> 
> And MSG does all Buffalo Sabres games. Their home games are in HD.
> 
> Not bad, eh?
> 
> No more Cablevision bashing [for now]. That's a lot of money to equip 5 teams
> 
> with HD trucks for aprox. 30+ away games each [except the Sabres] and 30+ home games each, those that aren't exclusively glommed by NBC, TNT, Versus or ESPN/ABC.
> 
> More than 275 HD dates. That's a lot of cash.




wow, thanks. this is great news.

hopefully next year will some how bring 100% HD for all NY area teams.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/12891941
> 
> 
> wow, thanks. this is great news.
> 
> hopefully next year will some how bring 100% HD for all NY area teams.



outside of the MSG2/FSNY2 games... we're pretty damn close now


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *filcro1* /forum/post/12889409
> 
> 
> It's nice that we have a place to call our own here in New York that can make our digital lives a little better. AVS is a good thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on being at the meeting. I work in the TV industry and I feel a number of topics need to be talked about in the open.
> 
> 
> I've also sent a letter to TWC hoping that some issues can be covered before the meeting.
> 
> _Dear Ms. Witmer,
> 
> 
> I will be attending the franchise renewal hearing on February 7th
> 
> 
> I have a number of topics relevant to those in New York City I will be discussing:
> 
> 
> HDMI operability and functionality
> 
> Set Top Software and Hardware Issues
> 
> HD programming and SD Programming Up Scaled to Augment Inventory
> 
> Sound and Video Continuity Across the MSO and TWC Franchise
> 
> General Continuity of Service and Bandwidth Limitations
> 
> Consumer Rights Awareness of TWC Franchise Customers - FCC and PSC Programs
> 
> 
> Would you care to comment about the programming components?
> 
> 
> The amount of true HD programming
> 
> Associated HD Technologies
> 
> Lack of Audio and Video Standards and Continuity for HD Programming
> 
> Up Scaled 480i and or less than 780p and 1080i TV Programming Being Sold and Promoted as HD Programming
> 
> The Small Amount of HD Programming Provided to The Franchise
> 
> The Selling, Advertising and Marketing of HD Services, Technologies and TV Programming in The Franchise_
> 
> 
> 
> If there are others here who cannot attend but wish to submit questions. Please leave them here so I can include them.
> 
> 
> Tony



You may have a hard time presenting an agenda that extensive. I don't know how these particular hearings are conducted, but of the public hearings I've attended in the past, you may be restricted to as little as 3 minutes at the microphone and the chairperson may prohibit prepared remarks.


I plan to limit my comments to the excessive compression TWC applies to HD content. I believe there should be a clause in the new franchise agreement which calls for minimum standards for HD video quality, clearly defined and quantifiable.


Simply put, it should be against the law for TWC to trash HD content as they currently do.


A_C


----------



## zas

Any bets that TWC will launch, or announce, an expansion of HD channels prior to the Feb 7 hearing?


----------



## AndyHDTV

looks like TWC has the rights to even more HD channels. S.I. and Woodside just might get em'


TWC in Hawaii will be launching:

The Science Channel-HD --- (Coming soon to Hawaii)

Discovery Channel-HD --- (Coming soon to Hawaii)

TLC-HD --- (Coming soon to Hawaii)

IFC-HD --- (Coming soon to Hawaii)

AMC-HD --- (Coming soon to Hawaii)

WE-HD --- (Coming soon to Hawaii)

FUSE-HD --- (Coming soon to Hawaii)

Sci-Fi-HD --- (Coming soon to Hawaii)

Bravo-HD --- (Coming soon to Hawaii)


and what is already in Albany:

Fox Business Network-HD

The Weather Channel-HD

The Outdoor Channel-HD

Animal Planet-HD


and already in Texas:

Game-HD (NHL Center Ice in HD)

Team-HD (NBA League Pass in HD)


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zas* /forum/post/12895606
> 
> 
> Any bets that TWC will launch, or announce, an expansion of HD channels prior to the Feb 7 hearing?



In Manhattan? I would give the odds at slim to none. Seriously -- capacity is full until they get rid of more analog simulcast channels.


----------



## TonyNYC

Well, due to forced overtime







, I cannot go to the LAGCC meeting.


If someone does go to the one in their local area, could you please report how it went and anything of interest that we all here would like to know.


Thank you in advance.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/12897012
> 
> 
> In Manhattan? I would give the odds at slim to none. Seriously -- capacity is full until they get rid of more analog simulcast channels.



doesn't berk32's spread sheet show frequency slot #807 and 813 free for HD?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/12866091
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to start another DSL vs. Cable flamewar. I'm just trying to explain why the cable companies are doing what they are doing.
> 
> 
> Yes, both DSL and Cable services are ultimately shared among users. The difference is _where_ they are shared. Cable bandwidth is shared at the headend, so if there's a bandwidth crunch caused by too many people wanting too much bandwidth at the same time, there really isn't much the company can do about it. There are various things they can kinda-sorta finagle to "optimize" bandwidth, such as bursting bandwidth when needed (such as Comcast PowerBoost) or packet shaping (like Comcast blocking p2p). But ultimately, they have to wait for improvements to DOCSIS that bring higher capacity, such as DOCSIS 3.0 which is due early this year, but still won't provide the capacity cable needs to compete with FiOS without overselling.
> 
> 
> With DSL or Fiber, if there's a bandwidth crunch, it will be upstream from the local exchange, so they can just bung in a new router or turn on a new fiber link, and it's taken care of.
> 
> 
> That's the key difference.



Nor was my intent to get into such a war!


Seems to me that if the crunch is at the head end for cable, they could simply add "another OC-12" to the mix, couldn't they? Besides, DSL only gets one 3Mb/s while cable 10Mb/s (standard accounts).


Besides "cable vs. telco" there sure IS bandwidth crunch as you put it on the entire Internet itself (other than time of day). I have mad enough tests to see that my down speeds runs very close to 10Mb/s out to Chicago, but as soon as I reach the west cost, the best I can hope for is 6 Mb/s.


What I find REAL interesting is that DOCSIS 3 seems to be twice T-3 speeds... almost getting to those OC-3 lines. I very clearly remember when I convinced my company to put in a "real" T-1 line and thought I was in heaven (well it *was* 10 years ago)! Today, a T-1 seems like 2400 baud dialup... btw the way I didn't go through the 300 baud days, I think I started at 1200.


Might I see OC-48 or better OC-256 at home??


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/12866386
> 
> 
> Make a note of the date and bring those sentiments to the meeting:
> 
> Public hearing;
> *NYC Cable TV Franchise Renewal of Time Warner Cable*
> *Date: February 7, 2008*
> 
> Borough of Manhattan Community College
> 
> Richard Harris Terrace - Tribeca Performing Arts Center
> 
> 199 Chambers St. New York, New York 10007
> 
> 3:00pm-7:00pm



I believe one CAN add a comment without physically being there... I will be exploring that as I'm in court on the seventh and I doubt I'd get let out!


Still I am BUMMED to be in such a position. I was even going to trot out my corporate executive threads...


Folks who can go should do a meet and greet...


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bluespots* /forum/post/12872241
> 
> 
> hey i;m new to zvs ... hello ... okay now for the hdmi ... i have read here that some boxes don't work ... however if his video is working ... check your sound output settings on your box and make sure it's set to hdmi. =)
> 
> 
> ps. I think i;m getting direct tv ... i have a total of 12 hd channels from twc ... BULL ... my cable bill is 140 a month (digital hd/dvr and roadrunner) ... for that i should have much more.



Your 12 will go to 21 if you move to Woodside or Staten Island. AND you coiuld also take 14 bucks OFF what you pay.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/12887437
> 
> 
> I watched one hell of a Football game last night on Fox, a "Free" CH.



When I went out yesterday, I swear people were eyeing me. Did they really hear me bellowing "We're going to the big show" as Tynes kick sailed through the uprights?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *filcro1* /forum/post/12889409
> 
> 
> If there are others here who cannot attend but wish to submit questions. Please leave them here so I can include them.
> 
> 
> Tony



Mine would be Manhattan paying MORE while receiving LESS.


Those with 9 more HD channels should be paying MORE for additional services, not less. Many people mistake market dominance with monopoly. The proper definition of monopoly is demonstrating economic harm. As my understanding is that the 10% discount IS available to all city residents EXCEPT those living in Manhattan, it sure does amount to economic harm because we have NO CHOICE but to pay more for less service.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/12897012
> 
> 
> In Manhattan? I would give the odds at slim to none. Seriously -- capacity is full until they get rid of more analog simulcast channels.



Just had an odd thought... one could say the odds are a duotrigintillion to one, how does that equate to "slim?"


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/12898784
> 
> 
> When I went out yesterday, I swear people were eyeing me. Did they really hear me bellowing "We're going to the big show" as Tynes kick sailed through the uprights?










Hey RG, I would love to revel with you on the joys of this past Sunday but







-- just so you know-- straying off topic, apparently, is not tolerated anymore in our thread. A little bit of Big Blue jubilance spilled on to these pages to the point of irritation,














enough to actually have complaints resulting in moderator intervention --and deletion of several posts --and an overall buzz kill to a once congenial place. I'm only mentioning this







to alert you and avert further pain to those that objected and additional admonishments.


----------



## OSUBuckly

CNN HD just started coming in today here in Astoria, Queens.


While I'm pleased with the service here (especially compared to Manhattan and Brooklyn), it just isn't enough. I want USA and SciFi and DirecTV has them. What is the advantage of Time Warner again (besides the fact that it is already installed)? I'm at a loss to find one. However it appears that DirecTV might not receive the CW in HD. I'm going to look in to that before I permanently make a switch.


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OSUBuckly* /forum/post/12900664
> 
> 
> CNN HD just started coming in today here in Astoria, Queens.
> 
> 
> While I'm pleased with the service here (especially compared to Manhattan and Brooklyn), it just isn't enough. I want USA and SciFi and DirecTV has them. What is the advantage of Time Warner again (besides the fact that it is already installed)? I'm at a loss to find one. However it appears that DirecTV might not receive the CW in HD. I'm going to look in to that before I permanently make a switch.



I'm guessing you're a wrestling fan?


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/12898647
> 
> 
> Nor was my intent to get into such a war!
> 
> 
> Seems to me that if the crunch is at the head end for cable, they could simply add "another OC-12" to the mix, couldn't they? Besides, DSL only gets one 3Mb/s while cable 10Mb/s (standard accounts).
> 
> 
> Besides "cable vs. telco" there sure IS bandwidth crunch as you put it on the entire Internet itself (other than time of day). I have mad enough tests to see that my down speeds runs very close to 10Mb/s out to Chicago, but as soon as I reach the west cost, the best I can hope for is 6 Mb/s.
> 
> 
> What I find REAL interesting is that DOCSIS 3 seems to be twice T-3 speeds... almost getting to those OC-3 lines. I very clearly remember when I convinced my company to put in a "real" T-1 line and thought I was in heaven (well it *was* 10 years ago)! Today, a T-1 seems like 2400 baud dialup... btw the way I didn't go through the 300 baud days, I think I started at 1200.
> 
> 
> Might I see OC-48 or better OC-256 at home??



In the event of a bandwidth crunch, cable could just add another OC-12, but it wouldn't solve their problem. Their problem is that their headend has to comply with DOCSIS, and that limits them to a hard bandwidth cap for the downstream network. They can't go over that limit without costly upgrades to their DOCSIS equipment, and that affects both cable modems and the new-generation cable TV boxes, as well as the CMTS equipment at the headend. DOCSIS 2.0, which is in use now, allows a maximum 38Mb/s down, which is typically shared between 100-500 users, more in densely populated areas like Manhattan. DOCSIS 3.0 quadruples that to 152Mb/s. Basic math will tell you that even in the most optimistic scenarios, the cable companies are still way overselling their bandwidth, and there really isn't much they can do about it.


Nor can the cable companies simply say "well screw DOCSIS, we've got our own, faster technology to use." That would be against FCC rules, which mandate the use of DOCSIS so that you can go into RatShack and buy a cable modem without having to check with the cable company first.


----------



## OSUBuckly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/12902487
> 
> 
> I'm guessing you're a wrestling fan?



Ha, somewhat. That would be the primary reason for USA (and tennis). However SciFi is all about Battlestar Galatica for me. And my main fear for bailing on Time Warner and losing CW HD would be more about Gossip Girl and not Smackdown. I am a man of many tastes.


----------



## pgershon

One of my two 8300 HD boxes crapped out a few weeks ago and TWC "graciously" replaced it with an 8300 HDC. I hate the new box and wondered if there is a way to get an old style 8300 HD box from a TWC center? I find the HDC much more cumbersome and less responsive.


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OSUBuckly* /forum/post/12902850
> 
> 
> Ha, somewhat. That would be the primary reason for USA (and tennis). However SciFi is all about Battlestar Galatica for me. And my main fear for bailing on Time Warner and losing CW HD would be more about Gossip Girl and not Smackdown. I am a man of many tastes.



I agree. I would love to have SciFi in HD for both Stargate Atlantis and Battlestar Galatica.


----------



## leegeousa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *net_synapse* /forum/post/12868251
> 
> 
> **Update:
> 
> 
> Spoke with my friend and he claims HDMI connection still not fully operational.
> 
> 
> He claims he can get a picture through the connection but *no sound*.



I use HDMI to connect the 8300 HDC with my new pioneer. I also connect a digital cable to my receiver (non HDMI compatible). If you select HDMI on the “digital out” option, you get sound from the TV but only stereo from the receiver. If you select Dolby Digital, you get 5.1 on the receiver but no sound from the TV. In both cases you get video.


The only problem with this configuration is that occasionally the shrank picture during “guide” view will not revert back to full screen. I’ll have to change channel to get full screen back.


The fact that my 8300HDC freezes after 6 hours of non-action and requires a reboot, that is whole another matter.


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leegeousa* /forum/post/12905267
> 
> 
> I use HDMI to connect the 8300 HDC with my new pioneer. I also connect a digital cable to my receiver (non HDMI compatible). If you select HDMI on the digital out option, you get sound from the TV but only stereo from the receiver. If you select Dolby Digital, you get 5.1 on the receiver but no sound from the TV. In both cases you get video.
> 
> 
> The only problem with this configuration is that occasionally the shrinked picture during guide view will not revert back to full screen. I'll have to change channel to get full screen back.
> 
> 
> The fact that my 8300HDC freezes after 6 hours of non-action and requires a reboot, that is whole another matter.



Hmmm. I seem to be one of the few users of the 8300HDC that has had no problems with the box outside of the lack of setting output formats. If in a future patch they allow us to remove 480i using DVI/HDMI cable, the happier I will be with the unit.


When I get home, I will see what firmware number my box is using and post it and see if you guys are using the same on your units.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OSUBuckly* /forum/post/12902850
> 
> 
> Ha, somewhat. That would be the primary reason for USA (and tennis). However SciFi is all about Battlestar Galatica for me. And my main fear for bailing on Time Warner and losing CW HD would be more about Gossip Girl and not Smackdown. I am a man of many tastes.



You do know UnHD runs BSG in HD? They just started a rebroadcast from S1 and typically they ran a month or two behind the SciFi broadcast. When S4 starts on SciFi we have no idea what lag there will be for the HD broadcast...


Besides that, it's filmed in such a gritty, grainy fashion that the HD broadcast isn't near as different from the SD broadcast as one might think.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/12899148
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey RG, I would love to revel with you on the joys of this past Sunday but
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- just so you know-- straying off topic, apparently, is not tolerated anymore in our thread.



Caught that... too bad, this really is a pretty congenial bunch of HD nuts so I don't mind at all if someone slightly strays every now and then (mods take note!).


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/12902607
> 
> 
> They can't go over that limit without costly upgrades to their DOCSIS equipment, and that affects both cable modems and the new-generation cable TV boxes, as well as the CMTS equipment at the headend. DOCSIS 2.0, which is in use now, allows a maximum 38Mb/s down, which is typically shared between 100-500 users, more in densely populated areas like Manhattan.



I take it you mean from a node, not the head end.


Typical TWC, here we have Comcast being up front about implementing DOCSIS 3, while TWC is silent. Can't tell you how much I hope they get refused for a renewal of their franchise agreement, much less be hit with a HUGE class action suit they LOSE!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/12904185
> 
> 
> I agree. I would love to have SciFi in HD for both Stargate Atlantis and Battlestar Galatica.



UnHD has run most of Atlantis in HD... starting with S1 E1 months ago. Atlantis looks a LOT better in HD, while BSG not near as much (due to the nature of how they want it to look, dark, gritty, and grainy).


Figures as UnHD and SciFi are both owned by NBC-Uni.


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/12907129
> 
> 
> UnHD has run most of Atlantis in HD... starting with S1 E1 months ago. Atlantis looks a LOT better in HD, while BSG not near as much (due to the nature of how they want it to look, dark, gritty, and grainy).
> 
> 
> Figures as UnHD and SciFi are both owned by NBC-Uni.



From time to time I do tune into the channel to see what they are showing. Too bad we cannot get the latest and greatest episodes on Universal HD unless I am missing a timeslot someplace. It does indeed look nice in HD and I read ya on BSG and the dark look. Cannot wait for the season primier.


I also hope they consider more 2 hour episodes like Razor. I like side stories and I am sure BSG could produce some good ones.


----------



## OSUBuckly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/12906960
> 
> 
> Besides that, it's filmed in such a gritty, grainy fashion that the HD broadcast isn't near as different from the SD broadcast as one might think.



True, but let's not ignore the widescreen factor either. I don't have a huge TV (32"), so the bigger the picture, the better. When I watch Battlestar in standard, I have to either with the picture that is about 40% smaller than my TV will allow, or put it on Zoom1 and have it fill the screen with questionable at best quality.


I didn't even watch Razor on TV. I just picked it up on DVD because I knew it would be the best quality I could get (without the HD channel).


----------



## adrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OSUBuckly* /forum/post/12908289
> 
> 
> or put it on Zoom1 and have it fill the screen with questionable at best quality.



+1 The SciFi channel on zoom (43" here) is a frightening spectacle.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adrman* /forum/post/12908973
> 
> 
> +1 The SciFi channel on zoom (43" here) is a frightening spectacle.



Really? Most of the shows on SciFi are presented in letterbox, so they are perfect candidates for zoom mode.


There is a small issue, but it is due to a bug in my Samsung and it doesn't seem to get annoying enough to rule out the benefits of full widescreen.


Oddly enough, I do not find the PQ to be substantially different in zoom. It may well be a tad worse, BUT I think I'm far enough back that my eyes automatically adjust (40" HD, 8.5 feet back).


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/12917558
> 
> 
> Really? Most of the shows on SciFi are presented in letterbox, so they are perfect candidates for zoom mode.
> 
> 
> There is a small issue, but it is due to a bug in my Samsung and it doesn't seem to get annoying enough to rule out the benefits of full widescreen.
> 
> 
> Oddly enough, I do not find the PQ to be substantially different in zoom. It may well be a tad worse, BUT I think I'm far enough back that my eyes automatically adjust (40" HD, 8.5 feet back).



SD Zoom = potential picture quality nightmare.


I guess it all depends on how good your TV is with SD programming...


Mine isn't too bad... but its still a significant dropoff.


----------



## adrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/12918354
> 
> 
> SD Zoom = potential picture quality nightmare.



That's what I was referring to. I find SF Network to have horrible SD picture quality even before zooming.


----------



## heinriph




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/12918354
> 
> 
> SD Zoom = potential picture quality nightmare.
> 
> 
> I guess it all depends on how good your TV is with SD programming...
> 
> 
> Mine isn't too bad... but its still a significant dropoff.



The other factor is the quality of the broadcast itself. Some SD signals are high-quality and look just fine zoomed (Entourage on HBO), others are pretty poor and look really dodgy zoomed (Entourage on HBO On-Demand).


A good SD signal zoomed (e.g. by the 8300HD/HDC) will, casually speaking, pass for HD. If you're up close or concentrating on the PQ rather than the show, you can obviously see that it's not real HD, but if you're just casually watching the show.... the difference is not bothersome.


On the other hand, there's plenty of SD (sports broadcasts, for one) that looks crappy no matter how you're watching it.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/12872966
> 
> 
> it's about that time of the year again. another year more garbage.
> 
> 
> I just filled one out.
> http://www.nyc.gov/html/doitt/html/c...ice_form.shtml










I filed my complaint right after you posted this. I received a phone message yesterday from a local TW rep who wanted to review my complaints. I called her back today and we had a nice chat.










(edit for clarification--With this recent DOITT filing I had a three part complaint.)

My first complaint was regarding the HD channels that parts of Queens and all of Staten Island get but are not available to me and others in the city. She _promised_ me that the rest of the city will have _all of these HD channels by *this summer*_. She said that was what the marketing department promised her.










My second complaint was regarding picture quality. For me, it is paramount over everything and I wanted to know if TW will introduce new channels without degrading picture quality.


My third complaint was regarding their phone system.


After talking with her for several minutes regarding the first complaint (the additional HD channels) and hearing her responses, I didn’t bother to discuss anything else with her. She’s just doing her job—placating the whiners.


For what it’s worth, this is the third (or fourth?) time I filed a complaint and every time, I received an immediate response.


----------



## AndyHDTV

my complaint didn't even make it to TWC.


Dear Andy,


I am in receipt of your e-mail dated January 20, 2008, to the NYC Department of Information Technology and Telecommunications, regarding your request to require Time Warner Cable to carry the same amount of HD Channels in Manhattan, Brooklyn and the rest of Queens, as they do in Staten Island and the Woodside Queens systems.


Unfortunately the Department of Information Technology and Telecommunications does not regulate cable programming. State and Federal law prohibit the City of New York from dictating programming content on company channels. The City does, however, require channels to be provided for public access and municipal use.


Let me state the Time Warner Cable Franchises with New York City expire towards the end of this year and as we required system upgrading in the 1998 franchise renewal approval we will most likely request that all systems in this renewal to be fully digital. Lastly, cable companies are always interested in subscriber viewing interests, so you may wish to address your concerns to them directly.


Thank you for your inquiry.


Sincerely, Peter J. Schwab


Executive Director, Franchise Administration

Department of Information Tech. and Telecommunications


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/12923547
> 
> 
> my complaint didn't even make it to TWC.
> 
> 
> Dear Andy,
> 
> 
> I am in receipt of your e-mail dated January 20, 2008, to the NYC Department of Information Technology and Telecommunications, regarding your request to require Time Warner Cable to carry the same amount of HD Channels in Manhattan, Brooklyn and the rest of Queens, as they do in Staten Island and the Woodside Queens systems.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately the Department of Information Technology and Telecommunications does not regulate cable programming. State and Federal law prohibit the City of New York from dictating programming content on company channels. The City does, however, require channels to be provided for public access and municipal use.
> 
> 
> Let me state the Time Warner Cable Franchises with New York City expire towards the end of this year and as we required system upgrading in the 1998 franchise renewal approval *we will most likely request that all systems in this renewal to be fully digital.* Lastly, cable companies are always interested in subscriber viewing interests, so you may wish to address your concerns to them directly.
> 
> 
> Thank you for your inquiry.
> 
> 
> Sincerely, Peter J. Schwab
> 
> 
> Executive Director, Franchise Administration
> 
> Department of Information Tech. and Telecommunications



So I take it they will ask TWC nicely?


----------



## TravKoolBreeze

Kinda figured that the DoITT wouldn't do anything about leveling the programming between the boros. Kinda the same concept with XM/Sirius and how the program channels in which the FCC doesn't have a say nor can do anything about what it aired and what is not.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TravKoolBreeze* /forum/post/12925951
> 
> 
> Kinda figured that the DoITT wouldn't do anything about leveling the programming between the boros. Kinda the same concept with XM/Sirius and how the program channels in which the FCC doesn't have a say nor can do anything about what it aired and what is not.



While it certainly is NOT the responsibility of the DOITT to "regulate" programming, it certainly very much IS their responsibility to insure that NY citizens are NOT forced to pay MORE for LESS service from the same company. We all know that a few areas in the city get 50% MORE HD channels. The rub is that those NOT IN THOSE areas end up paying higher rates than the areas blessed with substantially more services on HD. Those with 50% MORE HD channels should be paying MORE, not less.


The DOITT is NOT doing their jobs by allowing this situation to be as it is. It SHOULD force TWC to compensate those that it obviously won't serve by retroactively reducing it's customers (i.e. the customers who do NOT get all the possible services) costs. Condition of franchise renewal.


----------



## coneyparleg

the more complaints we file to DOITT the more attention this gets, so keep it up guys


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coneyparleg* /forum/post/12928740
> 
> 
> the more complaints we file to DOITT the more attention this gets, so keep it up guys


*[How's this?]*


Attn: Peter J. Schwab

Executive Director, Franchise Administration

Department of Information Tech. and Telecommunications


Dear Mr. Schwab,


I am very concerned about the image quality of High Definition video Time Warner Cable provides to its subscribers.


Increasingly, TWC applies video compression to an excessive degree. Image quality suffers in several ways. The most obvious is the introduction of motion artifacts; the pixilation you see on moving objects. It was generally only apparent on fast moving objects in sports broadcasts, but currently you see this phenomena in virtually all material, brought on by even the most subtle movements or scene changes. This is not acceptable and TWC should be held to a higher standard of service delivery.


I understand the realities of bandwidth allocation on a cable system, but at what point does HD stop being HD and become some bastardized hybrid?

*Accordingly, I believe it is essential for your agency to establish a minimum standard for HD image quality and incorporate it into the next franchise agreement.*


Quite simply, it should be against the law for TWC to compromise HD as it currently does.


A_C


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/12929907
> 
> *[How's this?]*
> 
> It was generally only *acceptable* on fast moving objects in sports broadcasts,



It was apparent; it has never been nor should it ever be acceptable.


----------



## Carnivore

I think using the word "bastardized" detracts from the otherwise excellent message. Maybe consider replacing "some bastardized hybrid" with something like "just misleading marketing"?


LL3HD makes a good point as well. Replace "acceptable" with "apparent".


Overall, well done.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Carnivore* /forum/post/12933766
> 
> 
> I think using the word "bastardized" detracts from the otherwise excellent message. Maybe consider replacing "some bastardized hybrid" with something like "just misleading marketing"?
> 
> 
> LL3HD makes a good point as well. Replace "acceptable" with "apparent".
> 
> 
> Overall, well done.



LL3HD I agree, 'apparent' would have been a better choice in that sentence.


However, I'll have to stick with "bastardized" because it's entirely descriptive. According to the dictionary; Bastardized -_*To change something so that its value declines.*_


A_C


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/12929907
> 
> *[How's this?]*
> 
> 
> Attn: Peter J. Schwab
> 
> Executive Director, Franchise Administration
> 
> Department of Information Tech. and Telecommunications
> 
> 
> Dear Mr. Schwab,
> 
> 
> I am very concerned about the image quality of High Definition video Time Warner Cable provides to its subscribers.
> 
> 
> Increasingly, TWC applies video compression to an excessive degree. Image quality suffers in several ways. The most obvious is the introduction of motion artifacts; the pixilation you see on moving objects. It was generally only acceptable on fast moving objects in sports broadcasts, but currently you see this phenomena in virtually all material, brought on by even the most subtle movements or scene changes. This is not acceptable and TWC should be held to a higher standard of service delivery.
> 
> 
> I understand the realities of bandwidth allocation on a cable system, but at what point does HD stop being HD and become some bastardized hybrid?
> 
> *Accordingly, I believe it is essential for your agency to establish a minimum standard for HD image quality and incorporate it into the next franchise agreement.*
> 
> 
> Quite simply, it should be against the law for TWC to compromise HD as it currently does.



All for enhancing TWC's HD quality and setting a standard. Curiously, though, I almost never see motion artifacts--on any channel. Haven't seen many complaints mentioning it on this forum either. That contrasts with motion artifacting complaints in the local OTA forum.


What I see instead, using a 1080i CRT RPTV that doesn't deinterlace HD, is a limitation in higher resolutions, based on HDNet's Saturday 6:30 am ET test pattern. I've been getting ~1290 lines maximum effective horizontal resolution (static, not motion) for years, and imws, with a 1080p front projector, reported a similar ~1335 lines . By contrast, more recently someone in Florida, at a former TWC site, reported measuring nearly 1920X1080 effective resolution from HDNet.


Recent discussions with a BBC engineer in another forum indicates it's possible such higher-resolution/frequency filtering, could minimize factors that might 'stress' MPEG encoding and create artifacts. Rate shaping , coupled with requantization to reduce higher frequencies , is one way cable head ends can boost bandwidth availability. Cable STB limitations may play a role in limiting the higher effective resolutions, too.


Might be interesting to map the locations of those with cable motion artifact problems. I'm in mid-town on the Eastside (S. Manhattan's cable head end). A while back, when RCN had HD channels that TWC didn't, I got both cable services simultaneously--without artifacts from RCN either. Knowing the type of display used and the hookup (YPbPr or HDMI, etc.) would be useful, too, just in case deinterlacing 1080i/480i plays a role. --John


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Agent, you might want to refer to the Cable Labs "standard" of minimum bit rate for HD (15 I believe).


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/12937272
> 
> 
> Might be interesting to map the locations of those with cable motion artifact problems. I'm in mid-town on the Eastside (S. Manhattan's cable head end). A while back, when RCN had HD channels that TWC didn't, I got both cable services simultaneously--without artifacts from RCN either. Knowing the type of display used and the hookup (YPbPr or HDMI, etc.) would be useful, too, just in case deinterlacing 1080i/480i plays a role. --John




Very enlightening indeed John, thank you.


I'm using a Sony 46XBR4 connected via HDMI to a SA8300 HD DVR. As brilliant as this display is, it's no secret that deinterlacing is not one of its strengths. I'd be shocked to learn however, that the motion artifacts I'm seeing are the result of my display, not compression. If it could be quantified, I'd accept it nevertheless.


I'm in East Midtown as well.


I've been considering the purchase of a DVDO VP30 with a deinterlacing card. What do you think?


A_C


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/12937899
> 
> 
> Very enlightening indeed John, thank you.
> 
> 
> I'm using a Sony 46XBR4 connected via HDMI to a SA8300 HD DVR. As brilliant as this display is, it's no secret that deinterlacing is not one of its strengths. I'd be shocked to learn however, that the motion artifacts I'm seeing are the result of my display, not compression. If it could be quantified, I'd accept it nevertheless.
> 
> 
> I'm in East Midtown as well.
> 
> 
> I've been considering the purchase of a DVDO VP30 with a deinterlacing card. What do you think?



Suggest trying component cables to check for any differences. Also, years back, one of TWC's first Scientific Atlanta STBs, with an HD module piggybacked into an SD STB with an inadequate power supply and overheating, frying the MPEG decoder, sometimes created bad motion artifacts; an updated box fixed that. (Yup, forgot about that earlier above.) The 8300HD, or any STB, should be in the open with nothing blocking top/bottom ventilation. The standard cold reboot (unplugging ~60 secs) can cure many imaging glitches. (My 8300HD, in use for several years now, rarely creates problems and rebooting fixes them.) Wouldn't try for a new STB DVR unless I could get another 8300HD--or they iron out the new 8300HDC bugs. Using an external deinterlacer might be a fix, although some might consider going for a new display instead. -- John


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/12938463
> 
> 
> Suggest trying component cables to check for any differences. Also, years back, one of TWC's first Scientific Atlanta STBs, with an HD module piggybacked into an SD STB with an inadequate power supply and overheating, frying the MPEG decoder, sometimes created bad motion artifacts; an updated box fixed that. (Yup, forgot about that earlier above.) The 8300HD, or any STB, should be in the open with nothing blocking top/bottom ventilation. The standard cold reboot (unplugging ~60 secs) can cure many imaging glitches. (My 8300HD, in use for several years now, rarely creates problems and rebooting fixes them.) Wouldn't try for a new STB DVR unless I could get another 8300HD--or they iron out the new 8300HDC bugs. Using an external deinterlacer might be a fix, although some might consider going for a new display instead. -- John




Thanks, I'll give that component suggestion a try. I'm further skeptical that it's the display however. I just set my HD-DVD & Blu-Ray machines to output 1080i and ran some tests. I saw no evidence of motion artifacts at all, so it still points to TWC in some fashion.


I've always taken cooling very seriously. The 8300 is in a cabinet with an open back and has a little fan propped on top. (see enclosure).


A_C


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/12941437
> 
> 
> Thanks, I'll give that component suggestion a try. I'm further skeptical that it's the display however. I just set my HD-DVD & Blu-Ray machines to output 1080i and ran some tests. I saw no evidence of motion artifacts at all, so it still points to TWC in some fashion.



I'd DVR instances or better yet demonstrate them to a TWC tech, who should be able to measure adequate signal levels, on several frequency bands, with a meter. With RCN, had one instance of a poor hallway cable connection blocking higher-frequency channels and causing some artifacts. Show the tech, or a supervisor if necessary, the HD-disc demo, then the 8300HD output. They have to fix it. Again, not getting it at all here. -- John


----------



## Berk32

Updated spreadsheet for "upper" Manhattan....


(not much changed.... nothing important)

 

twcHD 1-27-08.zip 26.08984375k . file


----------



## ANGEL 35

Is any one getting this? I have a8300HDC box. It updates the cable card every day now for a week. The box boots after the cable card updates


----------



## robgold

For the past two days, I have been unable to get some HD channels...703, 709, 718...to name just a few. I have three boxes, 8300HD and two 3250 boxes and have the same problem with all three. Other HD channels are coming in just fine. I called TWCNY and they are sending someone out on Wednesday. In the meantime, I am curious if anyone else is having a similar problem. Thanks.


----------



## HumptyD

My building on the UES had an informational meeting the other day. We have signed up to be one of the first "test" buildings in our area for FiOS. They claim the engineering study is being completed and we should be active around June. It has been almost a year since the FiOS salesman came and spoke at our annual meeting.


----------



## rgrossman

Did they say TV will be included from the start, or are they just talking about telephone and internet?


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/12949107
> 
> 
> Is any one getting this? I have a8300HDC box. It updates the cable card every day now for a week. The box boots after the cable card updates










Does any one have this with their box?? Should i get a new box???


----------



## hpnas

Guys I have a weird problem. I just got contact lenses and now when I watch HDTV I am starting to see all the compression and noise in the signal. The HD channels are no longer clear with my perfect vision. Has anyone experienced something like this?


Before my vision was more like 20/60 so my eyes couldn't see all the graininess from the noise


----------



## artguy13

Does anyone else in Manhattan NOT have National Geographic and Fox Sports Net NY in HD (channels 765 & 748 in Manhattan). I'm on W 149th and have never received those two channels....still waiting to hear about a ticket number i put in back on Dec 8th. The two channels still say to call customer service to get those channels, even though everyone knows (or should know) that they are included in the basic service.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artguy13* /forum/post/12957619
> 
> 
> Does anyone else in Manhattan NOT have National Geographic and Fox Sports Net NY in HD (channels 765 & 748 in Manhattan). I'm on W 149th and have never received those two channels....still waiting to hear about a ticket number i put in back on Dec 8th. The two channels still say to call customer service to get those channels, even though everyone knows (or should know) that they are included in the basic service.



Reboot your box... If that doesn't work - have a Customer Rep. resend the signal.


Otherwise you'll need the visit (surprised its taking that long.... well... maybe not that surprised)


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/12929907
> 
> *[How's this?]*
> 
> 
> Attn: Peter J. Schwab
> 
> Executive Director, Franchise Administration
> 
> Department of Information Tech. and Telecommunications
> 
> 
> Dear Mr. Schwab,
> 
> 
> I am very concerned about the image quality of High Definition video Time Warner Cable provides to its subscribers.
> 
> 
> Increasingly, TWC applies video compression to an excessive degree. Image quality suffers in several ways. The most obvious is the introduction of motion artifacts; the pixilation you see on moving objects. It was generally only apparent on fast moving objects in sports broadcasts, but currently you see this phenomena in virtually all material, brought on by even the most subtle movements or scene changes. This is not acceptable and TWC should be held to a higher standard of service delivery.
> 
> 
> I understand the realities of bandwidth allocation on a cable system, but at what point does HD stop being HD and become some bastardized hybrid?
> 
> *Accordingly, I believe it is essential for your agency to establish a minimum standard for HD image quality and incorporate it into the next franchise agreement.*
> 
> 
> Quite simply, it should be against the law for TWC to compromise HD as it currently does.


_Dear Mr. :


Thank you for taking the time to write the City of New York, your feedback is appreciated.


Currently, cable systems are only bound by the FCC's analog performance rules and presently there are no detailed rules existing for digital system performance other than manufacturers equipment recommendations. So the short answer is that there are no FCC rules in place for digital at this time. Please keep in mind we are purely a franchise oversight agency, we do not have the technical staff resources to focus on video or even technical issues. It will be purely up to the FCC, not the City of New York or the State of New York (NYS Public Service Commission) to provide specific regulations on digital standards and policies.


Looking at current digital performance leads me to think all providers of programming have taken some shortcuts with digital performance including the major TV networks. I would expect minimum resolution content to improve substantially over the next few years and even with competition from mobile video, wireless, satellite and IPTV, Digital television will improve. I would expect that the digital video standards work of the SCTE (Society of Cable TV Engineers and Cable Labs) will be continuing and as the next generation of digital equipment rolls out, I would expect improved performance technical and equipment standards from that technical sub-committee. I suspect the FCC will focus on digital policy sometime this year and those future rules will be noted in the franchise renewals later on this year as well.


Sincerely,


Peter J. Schwab

Executive Director, Franchise Administration

Department of Information Tech. and Telecommunications

75 Park Place 9th Floor, New York, N.Y. 10007

Phone: (212) 788-6621_


---

*Looks like TWC is getting a free ride on compression.*


A_C


----------



## mljohn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artguy13* /forum/post/12957619
> 
> 
> Does anyone else in Manhattan NOT have National Geographic and Fox Sports Net NY in HD (channels 765 & 748 in Manhattan). I'm on W 149th and have never received those two channels....still waiting to hear about a ticket number i put in back on Dec 8th. The two channels still say to call customer service to get those channels, even though everyone knows (or should know) that they are included in the basic service.



I live on W 149th as well and have been getting those channels since they have been avaliable.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

For the past few weeks (month actually) I am seeing some odd things... and am wondering if anyone else is noticing it as well. Most of the time, it seems to happen when I press PLAY for a recorded show. I get a gray screen, and find out the box is TOTALLY frozen. The ONLY way out is to pull the a/c plug. Has happened about a half dozen times over the past 4-5 weeks. Prior to that, never. The last time, I saw that I could NOT tune any channels after the boot, but I could watch a recorded show (re-booted again after that and went to sleep).


Of course, the paranoid in my says Crime Warner is toying with us in preparation of forcing Craptigator on our HD boxes. They probably figure we'll just sit idly by...


----------



## coneyparleg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/12969311
> 
> 
> For the past few weeks (month actually) I am seeing some odd things... and am wondering if anyone else is noticing it as well. Most of the time, it seems to happen when I press PLAY for a recorded show. I get a gray screen, and find out the box is TOTALLY frozen. The ONLY way out is to pull the a/c plug. Has happened about a half dozen times over the past 4-5 weeks. Prior to that, never. The last time, I saw that I could NOT tune any channels after the boot, but I could watch a recorded show (re-booted again after that and went to sleep).
> 
> 
> Of course, the paranoid in my says Crime Warner is toying with us in preparation of forcing Craptigator on our HD boxes. They probably figure we'll just sit idly by...



Yeah!!! happened to me last night when I was playing my saved HDNET patterns. My wife felt that my playing witht he TVs calibrations broke the system. In the end I said she was right.










also when the time came back I had snow on my screen, never seen snow with one of these boxes before (thought I have with my dad's hdc in brooklyn)

aslo when the blue dots that indicate loading after reboot came on they looked different than they used to.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/12969311
> 
> 
> For the past few weeks (month actually) I am seeing some odd things... and am wondering if anyone else is noticing it as well. Most of the time, it seems to happen when I press PLAY for a recorded show. I get a gray screen, and find out the box is TOTALLY frozen. The ONLY way out is to pull the a/c plug. Has happened about a half dozen times over the past 4-5 weeks. Prior to that, never. The last time, I saw that I could NOT tune any channels after the boot, but I could watch a recorded show (re-booted again after that and went to sleep).



Same here.


Except I've got a little more patience and if you wait long enough (5 minutes?), the box will reboot itself and (at least for me) everything is OK when it comes back.


Started happening about 2 weekends ago.


The odd thing is that I have not gotten any sort of firmware or application update on the box.


Scott


----------



## bigd86




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/12969311
> 
> 
> For the past few weeks (month actually) I am seeing some odd things... and am wondering if anyone else is noticing it as well. Most of the time, it seems to happen when I press PLAY for a recorded show. I get a gray screen, and find out the box is TOTALLY frozen. The ONLY way out is to pull the a/c plug. Has happened about a half dozen times over the past 4-5 weeks. Prior to that, never. The last time, I saw that I could NOT tune any channels after the boot, but I could watch a recorded show (re-booted again after that and went to sleep).



Me too! I thought my last 8300HD was ready to quit (and I was REALLY bummed about that!) but now that I see it's not just me......hmmm, interesting!


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/12969743
> 
> 
> Same here.
> 
> 
> Except I've got a little more patience and if you wait long enough (5 minutes?), the box will reboot itself and (at least for me) everything is OK when it comes back.
> 
> 
> Started happening about 2 weekends ago.
> 
> 
> The odd thing is that I have not gotten any sort of firmware or application update on the box.
> 
> 
> Scott



Im get the same thing. But i also get cable card firmware update. This has been going on for the last 2 weeks. The thing is I dont know what the firmware does.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/12970501
> 
> 
> Im get the same thing. But i also get cable card firmware update. This has been going on for the last 2 weeks. The thing is I dont know what the firmware does.



Are you on an HDC? We don't have cablecards in our 8300HDs....


Scott


----------



## manhattan12345

From the minutes of my UES co-op's semi-annual shareholder's meeting held Monday:



> Quote:
> Verizon Fiber Optic Service (FIOS): we received a $30,000 incentive payment to permit this additional option (not mandatory) for phone & internet; Verizon is seeking regulatory permission to add cable TV; installation for those who want this option will begin in early summer.



I like that Verizon is paying the co-op to put their wiring in. And I'm hoping they get that regulatory approval for TV soon.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/12971019
> 
> 
> Are you on an HDC? We don't have cablecards in our 8300HDs....
> 
> 
> Scott



Yes.I have 8300HDC box.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/12969743
> 
> 
> 
> Except I've got a little more patience and if you wait long enough (5 minutes?), the box will reboot itself and (at least for me) everything is OK when it comes back.
> 
> 
> Started happening about 2 weekends ago.
> 
> 
> Scott



This issue seems to be getting worse for me. My box rebooted at least 3 times this morning and it totally ruined a movie I was recording (Roxanne from HDNet Movies)


----------



## flacfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/12969743
> 
> 
> Same here.
> 
> 
> Except I've got a little more patience and if you wait long enough (5 minutes?), the box will reboot itself and (at least for me) everything is OK when it comes back.
> 
> 
> Started happening about 2 weekends ago.
> 
> 
> The odd thing is that I have not gotten any sort of firmware or application update on the box.
> 
> 
> Scott



I concur that you can wait and the box will eventually reboot. You can also attempt a reboot by holding the power button but it takes more time than usual.


I have two 8300HD. And it has happened on both. They each have external hard drives. So I thought that might be a reason, especially when sometimes if you select a recorded show the box says something like "cannot find it and that if it was on an external drive to make sure it's connected" (rough paraphrasing).


Also last week I had scheduled two movies to record on the same box at the same time. When I checked the LIST they were in 3-4 parts. This was in the middle of the night so I guess the box was resetting itself a few times.


----------



## ANGEL 35

Does any one like the 8300HDC?Can some tell what to like about it?I have the 8300HDC and i cant make up my mind about it.I had it for 6 Months it worked well for the first 5 Months but now it updates the cablecard firmware and it reboots. Idont know if i should get a new box or what?? Any one getting this???


----------



## xolan99

This has been happening for me a lot, too


----------



## TonyNYC

I have had the 8300HDC for a few weeks now and it works fine for me, but the only issue I have with it is that I cannot go "full pixel" on my BRAVIA with it without showing a white line on the left side of the screen.


I am hoping this issue is corrected sometime soon.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/12969743
> 
> 
> Same here.
> 
> 
> Except I've got a little more patience and if you wait long enough (5 minutes?), the box will reboot itself and (at least for me) everything is OK when it comes back.
> 
> 
> Started happening about 2 weekends ago.
> 
> 
> The odd thing is that I have not gotten any sort of firmware or application update on the box.
> 
> 
> Scott



VERY interesting... especially seeing as how we each get feeds from different head ends!


Indeed, sometimes patience isn't exactly my long suit!


Think about this one... DOITT is holding it's franchise renewal public comment meeting (for Manhattan) next week. Seems the most wrong time for Crime Warner to be screwing up like this... VERY CURIOUS!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *manhattan12345* /forum/post/12972503
> 
> 
> From the minutes of my UES co-op's semi-annual shareholder's meeting held Monday:
> 
> 
> I like that Verizon is paying the co-op to put their wiring in. And I'm hoping they get that regulatory approval for TV soon.



Can you find out how at Verizon was talking to your co-op (name and contract information)? I'm on my board and want to be proactive about Verizon!


----------



## Riverside_Guy

The Manhattan franchise renewal hearing is happening one week from today. Unfortunately, I can't be there (will be in court) but I found where I can submit written comments (which seem to be applicable to all the other boroughs as well):

http://www.nyc.gov/html/doitt/html/b...ing_form.shtml 


I *STRONGLY* recommend *EVERYONE* submit their input.


----------



## BelB64

I'm having a strange problem with a dvr I've had for over a year. When I tape a show it indicates it has taped, with the green line going from the scheduled start to finish. When I play it back however the green line is only 20 or 30 minutes long and that's where the playback stops and asks erase or save. I'm going to re boot and see what happens but has anyone else ever experienced this?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BelB64* /forum/post/12989982
> 
> 
> I'm having a strange problem with a dvr I've had for over a year. When I tape a show it indicates it has taped, with the green line going from the scheduled start to finish. When I play it back however the green line is only 20 or 30 minutes long and that's where the playback stops and asks erase or save. I'm going to re boot and see what happens but has anyone else ever experienced this?



1) Get the word "tape" out of your vocabulary

















2) Yeah... these DVR's aren't perfect.... from time to time something screws up randomly when trying to *record* a show... But if it starts to happen often - time to trade in your box.


----------



## 5w30




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/12994215
> 
> 
> 1) Get the word "tape" out of your vocabulary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Yeah... these DVR's aren't perfect.... from time to time something screws up randomly when trying to *record* a show... But if it starts to happen often - time to trade in your box.



Hard to do.

30+ years after the widespread use of videotape to record television news stories in the field ... writers still use "FILM" to describe the process. Even though in many cases now videotape isn't part of the process at all.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/12994215
> 
> 
> 1) Get the word "tape" out of your vocabulary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Yeah... these DVR's aren't perfect.... from time to time something screws up randomly when trying to *record* a show... But if it starts to happen often - time to trade in your box.



Not easy to do, especially as most everyone I talk with always uses the t-word.


While random negative incidences can occur, the symptom he detailed I have seen a number of times. My recollection is that it can occur during the following scenario... I'm watching something, a call comes in, I hit pause. During the call, I realize the call is going to possibly outlast the buffer, so I hit the red record button. Much later I find that it "recorded" from the start until the pause (that I have already seen) but stops at the point I paused.


Nothing left to do but curse up a blue storm.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/12988515
> 
> 
> I have had the 8300HDC for a few weeks now and it works fine for me, but the only issue I have with it is that I cannot go "full pixel" on my BRAVIA with it without showing a white line on the left side of the screen.
> 
> 
> I am hoping this issue is corrected sometime soon.



I have the same problem on xbr2 and my brother-in-law has it on a sharp aquas. He has a samsung box, i have hdc. I do not believe this a cable box problem. I only get the line on sd channels when in full pixel mode. I think full pixel is just not meant for sd channels, however, on my ps3 if a movie is 1:85 and i turn on full pixel it makes a really tiny sort of letterbox bar just above the picture thus it seems to only work well for 2:35 material at least on the PS3. I believe if say hbo hd is showing something 1:85 i do not get the tiny letterbox line. Seems to be most problematic on NATGEO HD, occassionly i see a line during commercials when not even in full pixel. I may be wrong but i think that is just the nature of full pixel


----------



## coneyparleg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/12988901
> 
> 
> The Manhattan franchise renewal hearing is happening one week from today. Unfortunately, I can't be there (will be in court) but I found where I can submit written comments (which seem to be applicable to all the other boroughs as well):
> 
> http://www.nyc.gov/html/doitt/html/b...ing_form.shtml
> 
> 
> I *STRONGLY* recommend *EVERYONE* submit their input.



repeatedly


----------



## flacfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/12988901
> 
> 
> The Manhattan franchise renewal hearing is happening one week from today. Unfortunately, I can't be there (will be in court) but I found where I can submit written comments (which seem to be applicable to all the other boroughs as well):
> 
> http://www.nyc.gov/html/doitt/html/b...ing_form.shtml
> 
> 
> I *STRONGLY* recommend *EVERYONE* submit their input.



I was happy to do it. Hope it matters.


----------



## skanter1

This happened to me twice tonight. First time its ever happened.


Pulling plug seemed to fix it.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/12969311
> 
> 
> For the past few weeks (month actually) I am seeing some odd things... and am wondering if anyone else is noticing it as well. Most of the time, it seems to happen when I press PLAY for a recorded show. I get a gray screen, and find out the box is TOTALLY frozen. The ONLY way out is to pull the a/c plug. Has happened about a half dozen times over the past 4-5 weeks. Prior to that, never. The last time, I saw that I could NOT tune any channels after the boot, but I could watch a recorded show (re-booted again after that and went to sleep).
> 
> 
> Of course, the paranoid in my says Crime Warner is toying with us in preparation of forcing Craptigator on our HD boxes. They probably figure we'll just sit idly by...


----------



## triscitman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/12999346
> 
> 
> Not easy to do, especially as most everyone I talk with always uses the t-word.
> 
> 
> While random negative incidences can occur, the symptom he detailed I have seen a number of times. My recollection is that it can occur during the following scenario... I'm watching something, a call comes in, I hit pause. During the call, I realize the call is going to possibly outlast the buffer, so I hit the red record button. Much later I find that it "recorded" from the start until the pause (that I have already seen) but stops at the point I paused.
> 
> 
> Nothing left to do but curse up a blue storm.



I can confirm this problem on my 8300. I have not determined whether 1) the start position of the buffer matters (at the beginning of the program to be taped or later on, or in the middle as a result of channel changing) or 2) where the current position is related to real time (caught up to real time or behind).


It is incredibly annoying when this happens.


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/13001227
> 
> 
> I have the same problem on xbr2 and my brother-in-law has it on a sharp aquas. He has a samsung box, i have hdc. I do not believe this a cable box problem. I only get the line on sd channels when in full pixel mode. I think full pixel is just not meant for sd channels, however, on my ps3 if a movie is 1:85 and i turn on full pixel it makes a really tiny sort of letterbox bar just above the picture thus it seems to only work well for 2:35 material at least on the PS3. I believe if say hbo hd is showing something 1:85 i do not get the tiny letterbox line. Seems to be most problematic on NATGEO HD, occassionly i see a line during commercials when not even in full pixel. I may be wrong but i think that is just the nature of full pixel



I never get this problem in SD mode. I have SD mode set for Normal. It seems that when something is recorded, it shows a white line on the left side of the screen. Like when I watch MHD. I see a white line on the left side for some videos. Now when they go to commercial break, I see a normal picture. All the movie channels like HBOHD, etc, are just fine and show a complete picture. Also live HD games are perfect too. It is as if some of the HD content crops off wrong. It was as if cable HD was tested on high end TV's using Normal factory mode instead of what the HDTV is truely capable of.


----------



## jessegun23

anyone else having any issues with their DVR boxes? When i try and view something that recorded the box freezes up and reboots itself ... TWnyc is getting on my last nerve


----------



## MikeNY718

This is a bit off topic, I know, but I am having digital phone installed next week and I was wondering exactly what the installation entails. Have any of you guys had it installed?


- Where do your phones plug into?

- Do you have two modems (one for the internet and one for the phone)? And if so, where do they go?

- If I am not keeping my old phone number, does that mean my Verizon line is still active until I cancel it?


The CSR wasn't positive about all of these things. I appreciate any replies.


Thanks!


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeNY718* /forum/post/13013303
> 
> 
> This is a bit off topic, I know, but I am having digital phone installed next week and I was wondering exactly what the installation entails. Have any of you guys had it installed?
> 
> 
> - Where do your phones plug into?
> 
> - Do you have two modems (one for the internet and one for the phone)? And if so, where do they go?
> 
> - If I am not keeping my old phone number, does that mean my Verizon line is still active until I cancel it?
> 
> 
> The CSR wasn't positive about all of these things. I appreciate any replies.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



You will receive a new cable modem with VOIP capability, into which your existing phones will be plugged. This will replace your existing cable modem, and will provide both internet and phone service. They will come in, replace the modem, configure and activate it, hook up one of your phones, check that your cable services all work properly and leave.


Your Verizon phone service will remain active (and you can continue to use it simply by plugging one of your phones back into your existing Verizon phone box) until you cancel it.


----------



## MikeNY718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/13013406
> 
> 
> You will receive a new cable modem with VOIP capability, into which your existing phones will be plugged. This will replace your existing cable modem, and will provide both internet and phone service. They will come in, replace the modem, configure and activate it, hook up one of your phones, check that your cable services all work properly and leave.
> 
> 
> Your Verizon phone service will remain active (and you can continue to use it simply by plugging one of your phones back into your existing Verizon phone box) until you cancel it.



Thanks for the quick reply. Just one more question: if my phones have to be plugged into the cable modem, what about phones that are in other rooms? Would that mean that I would have to run phone wires from one end of the house to the other in order to use all of my phones (living room, bedrooms, etc.). And would that also mean that the jacks in each room that my phones are currently plugged into only work with regular Verizon service?


----------



## net_synapse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leegeousa* /forum/post/12905267
> 
> 
> I use HDMI to connect the 8300 HDC with my new pioneer. I also connect a digital cable to my receiver (non HDMI compatible). If you select HDMI on the digital out option, you get sound from the TV but only stereo from the receiver. If you select Dolby Digital, you get 5.1 on the receiver but no sound from the TV. In both cases you get video.
> 
> 
> The only problem with this configuration is that occasionally the shrank picture during guide view will not revert back to full screen. I'll have to change channel to get full screen back..



I finally was able to drop by his place and observe the situation in-person.


You are right about the setting for audio, he can now get audio w/HDMI.


I had mentioned to him weeks ago about looking for the setting in the cable boxes menu but he is the type that never reads instructions and is easily frustrated when dealing with such issues.


The "Shrunk Picture" problem you mentioned also exist on his unit.


He has additional problems that are not HDMI related.


Several of his HD channels do not work most of the time and his RoadRunner internet service is running at about half the speed it should be.


I told him it is definately time to book a service call...


----------



## realdeal1115




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeNY718* /forum/post/13013472
> 
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply. Just one more question: if my phones have to be plugged into the cable modem, what about phones that are in other rooms? Would that mean that I would have to run phone wires from one end of the house to the other in order to use all of my phones (living room, bedrooms, etc.). And would that also mean that the jacks in each room that my phones are currently plugged into only work with regular Verizon service?



The technician needs to go to those outlets in the other rooms and re-configure the wiring in each outlet. It takes just a minute or so and then all of your phones will work.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/13013406
> 
> 
> Your Verizon phone service will remain active (and you can continue to use it simply by plugging one of your phones back into your existing Verizon phone box) until you cancel it.



When TW set up my phone they disconnected the Verizon line at the telephone pole and hooked up their line right there from the street. I could not switch back. TW made the cancellation when I set up the installation date.


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jessegun23* /forum/post/13011741
> 
> 
> anyone else having any issues with their DVR boxes? When i try and view something that recorded the box freezes up and reboots itself ... TWnyc is getting on my last nerve



I have been having this problem, except mine does not reboot, just hangs up and I need to pull the plug to reboot.


How much time before reboot happens? Anyone else having this issue?


EDIT: This is getting worse -- happened about three times tonight and screwed up the Superbowl!


Why is this happening to a bunch of us all at once? Does this mean it has something to do with TW, and not our individual 8300HD boxes going bad???


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/13016095
> 
> 
> When TW set up my phone they disconnected the Verizon line at the telephone pole and hooked up their line right there from the street. I could not switch back. TW made the cancellation when I set up the installation date.



If you transfer your # - then yes, they'll take care of canceling verizon.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/13022009
> 
> 
> If you transfer your # - then yes, they'll take care of canceling verizon.



Yes, I kept my number.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/13017034
> 
> 
> I have been having this problem, except mine does not reboot, just hangs up and I need to pull the plug to reboot.
> 
> 
> How much time before reboot happens? Anyone else having this issue?
> 
> 
> EDIT: This is getting worse -- happened about three times tonight and screwed up the Superbowl!
> 
> 
> Why is this happening to a bunch of us all at once? Does this mean it has something to do with TW, and not our individual 8300HD boxes going bad???



It might be the TW wants you to get a new box. The 8300HDC with the new firmware and cablecard.


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/13023741
> 
> 
> It might be the TW wants you to get a new box. The 8300HDC with the new firmware and cablecard.



Are others having this issue all using eSATA drives?


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/13023741
> 
> 
> It might be the TW wants you to get a new box. The 8300HDC with the new firmware and cablecard.



I was planning to get a Tivo HD when that time came around. It might be now if the issue persists.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/13017034
> 
> 
> I have been having this problem, except mine does not reboot, just hangs up and I need to pull the plug to reboot.
> 
> 
> How much time before reboot happens? Anyone else having this issue?
> 
> 
> EDIT: This is getting worse -- happened about three times tonight and screwed up the Superbowl!
> 
> 
> Why is this happening to a bunch of us all at once? Does this mean it has something to do with TW, and not our individual 8300HD boxes going bad???



If you wait, the box WILL eventually reboot itself. Have patience. Or pull the plug if you want, but I feel like it's safer to wait.


On another note, the problem seemed to have gone away for me this past weekend. The crashes seemed to occur when you power the box on when you're in the middle of a recording.


I'll keep an eye and see if it happens again.


----------



## broadwayblue

My 8300HD crapped out 3 times in a row yesterday right around 4pm. It was recording the Rangers game and a movie when I turned it on to start watching the hockey game. I got a gray screen and it would not accept any commands. After a couple minutes it rebooted. I started the game, and tempted fate by trying to do something else with the remote and it locked up again. After rebooting a 3rd time it worked properly. All in all I lost about 10-15 minutes of recording. It seems to be working ok now, but it was really frustrating...fortunately nobody scored during the first half of the 3rd period.


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/13027036
> 
> 
> If you wait, the box WILL eventually reboot itself. Have patience. Or pull the plug if you want, but I feel like it's safer to wait.
> 
> 
> On another note, the problem seemed to have gone away for me this past weekend. The crashes seemed to occur when you power the box on when you're in the middle of a recording.
> 
> 
> I'll keep an eye and see if it happens again.



My box is on 24/7. Why turn it off? I think its safe to pull the plug when the box is frozen anyway.


Are you using eSATA drive?


Has anyone called TWC about this?


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/13027494
> 
> 
> My 8300HD crapped out 3 times in a row yesterday right around 4pm. It was recording the Rangers game and a movie when I turned it on to start watching the hockey game. I got a gray screen and it would not accept any commands. After a couple minutes it rebooted. I started the game, and tempted fate by trying to do something else with the remote and it locked up again. After rebooting a 3rd time it worked properly. All in all I lost about 10-15 minutes of recording. It seems to be working ok now, but it was really frustrating...fortunately nobody scored during the first half of the 3rd period.



Mine is doing this all the time now. missed a huge chunk of Superbowl.


Can't get new box, or stuck with 8300 HDC and Crapigator...


----------



## dampfnudel

For the past few days, I've noticed on several channels this light pinkish bar moving up the screen. I usually only notice it in dark scenes on both HD & SD channels. I have a 3250HD which replaced a 4250HDC which crapped out on me in December (TW tech had a couple of 3250s left in his van). Actually, I noticed this on the 4250HDC as well, but only on a couple of channels like 704 (NBC) when I watched Heroes in Oct/Nov.


Is this a compression issue or something else ?


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/13028608
> 
> 
> My box is on 24/7. Why turn it off? I think its safe to pull the plug when the box is frozen anyway.
> 
> 
> Are you using eSATA drive?
> 
> 
> Has anyone called TWC about this?



Yes, using eSATA drive.


I turn mine off when I'm not watching. I have my TV plugged into the back so it cuts the power when the cable box is off, keeping it from "vampiring" any power from my wall outlet.


TWC does not support external drives. Trying to explain your problem to TWC would be worse than an exercise in futility -- I fear that you (or anyone else) might resort to suicide after dealing with them.


Seriously, TWC has only 4 solutions that they offer for problems with the 8300/HD:


- send a signal to your box

- tell you to unplug it and reboot

- tell you to bring it into a service center & exchange it for a new one (which will inevitably be an 8300HDC these days)

- send out a service tech (with an 8 hour window -- or is it 4 hours these days?), whose only solution will be to bring you a new box



I try to avoid unplugging the box as much as possible -- you never know when a disc write might be occurring (even if it seems to be frozen), and if you unplug in the middle of a disc write, it's probably not good for the hard drive. At least when the box reboots itself (or you hold down the POWER button for a soft boot), it has a chance to shut itself down "properly" by synching the hard drive. Whether it actually does this or not is unknown.


Scott


----------



## BelB64

I live in the W60's and for the last few days my DVR is freezing up, not when I play recorded material but when I'm watching anything. I'll watch for an hour or so and then the picture freezes but the sound goes on perfectly. To fix it I can just change the channel and then changeback or re boot it. Wierd that so many boxes are freezing up.


----------



## skanter1

You are correct about TWC (unless this is some precursor to sending out Navigator), and probably correct about pulling the plug as well.


The only answer I see is buying a Tivo HD, which is better than TWC hardware. The only issue is $250 cash outlay, more if you want eSATA for additional storage.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/13030027
> 
> 
> Yes, using eSATA drive.
> 
> 
> I turn mine off when I'm not watching. I have my TV plugged into the back so it cuts the power when the cable box is off, keeping it from "vampiring" any power from my wall outlet.
> 
> 
> TWC does not support external drives. Trying to explain your problem to TWC would be worse than an exercise in futility -- I fear that you (or anyone else) might resort to suicide after dealing with them.
> 
> 
> Seriously, TWC has only 4 solutions that they offer for problems with the 8300/HD:
> 
> 
> - send a signal to your box
> 
> - tell you to unplug it and reboot
> 
> - tell you to bring it into a service center & exchange it for a new one (which will inevitably be an 8300HDC these days)
> 
> - send out a service tech (with an 8 hour window -- or is it 4 hours these days?), whose only solution will be to bring you a new box
> 
> 
> 
> I try to avoid unplugging the box as much as possible -- you never know when a disc write might be occurring (even if it seems to be frozen), and if you unplug in the middle of a disc write, it's probably not good for the hard drive. At least when the box reboots itself (or you hold down the POWER button for a soft boot), it has a chance to shut itself down "properly" by synching the hard drive. Whether it actually does this or not is unknown.
> 
> 
> Scott


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/13024619
> 
> 
> Are others having this issue all using eSATA drives?



Knock wood, I am not having this problem. I have two 8300HD boxes, the one that I use heavily has an eSATA drive. The second box, I only use occasionally, and it has no extra drive. I haven't had any freezes/reboots yet. Hope it continues that way.


-barry


----------



## coneyparleg

Anyone else getting grey screens for HDNET, HDNET Movies, & Mojo? I'm in East Harlem is that matters


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coneyparleg* /forum/post/13032581
> 
> 
> Anyone else getting grey screens for HDNET, HDNET Movies, & Mojo? I'm in East Harlem is that matters



I don't think the issue involves specific channels -- just boxes freezing when hitting PLAY.


I have been OK the last two nights, after several freezes the two previous nights.


I'm totally dumbfounded about this. Does anyone have any ideas why it may be happening?


----------



## coneyparleg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/13032752
> 
> 
> I don't think the issue involves specific channels -- just boxes freezing when hitting PLAY.
> 
> 
> I have been OK the last two nights, after several freezes the two previous nights.
> 
> 
> I'm totally dumbfounded about this. Does anyone have any ideas why it may be happening?



I'm not hitting play on anything, and I've had no freezing. I am currently not getting any picture on the 3 channels I listed above and am curious if anyone else has the issue.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coneyparleg* /forum/post/13032883
> 
> 
> I'm not hitting play on anything, and I've had no freezing. I am currently not getting any picture on the 3 channels I listed above and am curious if anyone else has the issue.



No problems here… except that the channels are reversed. I’m getting Dan Rather on HDNet Movies and Kama Sutra is on Hdnet.

















...and Mojo is fine


----------



## perezh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coneyparleg* /forum/post/13032883
> 
> 
> I'm not hitting play on anything, and I've had no freezing. I am currently not getting any picture on the 3 channels I listed above and am curious if anyone else has the issue.



I'm having the issue with HDNet and HDNet Movies (not Mojo) in Washington Heights


----------



## flacfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *perezh* /forum/post/13033086
> 
> 
> I'm having the issue with HDNet and HDNet Movies (not Mojo) in Washington Heights



Around 9 PM I noticed that the 3 HD extra channels (MOJO and 2 HDNets) were displaying a gray screen.

Rebooted my two 8300HD boxes and same thing.


Called CS and they claimed they knew nothing about it. The guy eventually said he was going to escalate it.


I was checking now and then and at some point MOJO came back but not the 2 HDNet channels. Called CS again and this time another CS said they had some issues and were working on it. He also said to call back when it's OK so that I can get some credit.


----------



## coneyparleg

yep mojo came back, and then the 2 hdnet channel were back up after 9am today, sucks I wanted to watch dan rathers last night


----------



## flacfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coneyparleg* /forum/post/13035136
> 
> 
> yep mojo came back, and then the 2 hdnet channel were back up after 9am today, sucks I wanted to watch dan rathers last night



Yeah, I wanted to watch Dan Rather too. Had it scheduled to record and it was freezing my 8300HD. Even after reboot I couldn't watch anything recorded. I'm guessing it's because the DVR was trying to record from a messed up channel. Only after I canceled the recording and rebooted, I was able to play prerecorded shows.


Gotta call TWC for some credit. Hmm, what's that going to be... 1/29th of $15?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/13031073
> 
> 
> The only answer I see is buying a Tivo HD, which is better than TWC hardware. The only issue is $250 cash outlay, more if you want eSATA for additional storage.



And what happens if the year's warranty is up? And don't forget that it also requires a monthly fee... I think it's 13 or 14 bucks without committing to specific time periods (and I DO remember a $200 cancellation fee).


What you also should do is figure in the depreciated cost of the hardware into a monthly cost. If you go for any of the 1,2 or 3 year "contracts" you should amortize the up front cost over that time period.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flacfan* /forum/post/13035699
> 
> 
> Gotta call TWC for some credit. Hmm, what's that going to be... 1/29th of $15?



You'll probably get less than the cost of the phone call. BTW, HDXtra is a 5 buck cost, it's on top of the 10 DVR fee. I think that means 16 cents...


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/13037708
> 
> 
> And what happens if the year's warranty is up? And don't forget that it also requires a monthly fee... I think it's 13 or 14 bucks without committing to specific time periods (and I DO remember a $200 cancellation fee).
> 
> 
> What you also should do is figure in the depreciated cost of the hardware into a monthly cost. If you go for any of the 1,2 or 3 year "contracts" you should amortize the up front cost over that time period.



This is all true, but remember one can subtract the cable box rental from the mix as Tivo HD uses cable cards or 1 "M" card. The bottom line is that Tivo HD is a mostly superior interface than TWC boxes, with many advantages.


----------



## skanter1

Freeze issue has new twist -- now I sometimes get a very slow response to commands.

i.e., I press play and it takes about 30 sec. to play, same for other screens. It eventually works, but with long delay.


Anyone else getting this????


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flacfan* /forum/post/13033782
> 
> 
> Around 9 PM I noticed that the 3 HD extra channels (MOJO and 2 HDNets) were displaying a gray screen.
> 
> Rebooted my two 8300HD boxes and same thing.
> 
> 
> Called CS and they claimed they knew nothing about it. The guy eventually said he was going to escalate it.
> 
> 
> I was checking now and then and at some point MOJO came back but not the 2 HDNet channels. Called CS again and this time another CS said they had some issues and were working on it. He also said to call back when it's OK so that I can get some credit.



Yep, had the same issue last night, but seems OK now. On the TWC service line they did say that they were doing some upgrades in Manhattan and some neighborhoods in Brooklyn, so I attributed it to that. Maybe they were making space for more HD channels.







(yeah, right!)


----------



## Digiti




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/13032941
> 
> 
> No problems here except that the channels are reversed. I'm getting Dan Rather on HDNet Movies and Kama Sutra is on Hdnet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and Mojo is fine




I called CS about this same issue yesterday Feb 6...They said they never heard of such a thing! I was assured they will investigate and fix it.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Digiti* /forum/post/13042546
> 
> 
> I called CS about this same issue yesterday Feb 6...They said they never heard of such a thing! I was assured they will investigate and fix it.



Thanks for the reply. I was beginning to think I was alone with this anomaly.


I put the channels on last night and they are still inversed.


----------



## zas

 http://www.tvpredictions.com/twhd020708.htm


----------



## zas

 http://www.broadcastingcable.com/art...?desc=topstory


----------



## Gooddog

From Swanni

http://www.tvpredictions.com/twhd020708.htm 


"" TWC COO Landel Hobbs told the analysts that the cable service now has carriage agreements with 53 high-def channels -- and deals with an additional 20 channels "pending."


Hobbs said some Time Warner systems, such as Albany and San Antonio, are now offering more than 40 HD channels. But more HD channels are expected to be added soon throughout the company's footprint.


The cable operator is rolling out a new technology called Switched Digital Video (SDV) that will enable it to expand its high-def capacity.


"Switching works and it will allow us to launch relative HD content as it comes available and as we conclude deals with our programmers," Hobbs said, adding that SDV will be installed in every division that "needs it" by year's end."


I would love to beleive that


----------



## coneyparleg

We've heard this all before,







I wont let this get my hopes up


----------



## neneloco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coneyparleg* /forum/post/13032581
> 
> 
> Anyone else getting grey screens for HDNET, HDNET Movies, & Mojo? I'm in East Harlem is that matters



my FOOD Network HD and A&E HD and NGHD shows black screen.


I am in Staten island. ANyone else having any issues?


I had to just recently switch from HDMI to component because the HD channels were freezing. I have the 8300HDC box.


----------



## zas

Last weekend, my cable suddenly froze and then the box rebooted. I have full service digital cable with HD through HDMI.


When it rebooted, I had access to only the analog channels. The on-screen guide showed ony 78 channels and all data was blank. It took about an hour for the digital cable to be restored.


I've been reading the past couple weeks that other users have had similar issues.


This may be a stretch, but would these issues be caused by TWC testing SDV in Manhattan?


----------



## zas

 http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/02/07...-and-brooklyn/ 


"Just weeks after Time Warner Cable beefed up the HD offerings in Woodside (a Queens, NY neighborhood) and Staten Island, the carrier has apparently decided to bless the rest of Queens and Brooklyn with the very same additions. Yep, this now means that you and your Woodside pals can once again be on speaking terms, as you too can finally enjoy the likes of CNN HD, M HD, History Channel HD, A&E HD, Food Network HD, Lifetime Movies HD, HGTV HD, TMC HD, Versus HD and NHL HD. Be sure and drop any extras that may have joined inconspicuously in comments below. "


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zas* /forum/post/13045885
> 
> http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/02/07...-and-brooklyn/
> 
> 
> "Just weeks after Time Warner Cable beefed up the HD offerings in Woodside (a Queens, NY neighborhood) and Staten Island, the carrier has apparently decided to bless the rest of Queens and Brooklyn with the very same additions. Yep, this now means that you and your Woodside pals can once again be on speaking terms, as you too can finally enjoy the likes of CNN HD, M HD, History Channel HD, A&E HD, Food Network HD, Lifetime Movies HD, HGTV HD, TMC HD, Versus HD and NHL HD. Be sure and drop any extras that may have joined inconspicuously in comments below. "



Great news!!! Thanks Zas!


WHEN???? Is it on now? I’m not at home-- can anyone verify this?


----------



## AndyHDTV

man this is getting crazy now. Manhattan is never gonna get em'


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zas* /forum/post/13045885
> 
> http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/02/07...-and-brooklyn/
> 
> 
> "Just weeks after Time Warner Cable beefed up the HD offerings in Woodside (a Queens, NY neighborhood) and Staten Island, the carrier has apparently decided to bless the rest of Queens and Brooklyn with the very same additions. Yep, this now means that you and your Woodside pals can once again be on speaking terms, as you too can finally enjoy the likes of CNN HD, M HD, History Channel HD, A&E HD, Food Network HD, Lifetime Movies HD, HGTV HD, TMC HD, Versus HD and NHL HD. Be sure and drop any extras that may have joined inconspicuously in comments below. "



Congrats guys.


----------



## coneyparleg

grrrrrraaaaahhhh!!!!!


----------



## MacAlert

I was just about to post that. Finally more HD channels!!


----------



## LL3HD

So do we have any verification people?







What's the real deal? Will I be watching Giada on the Food Network tonight in voluptuous HD?


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/12929907
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Attn: Peter J. Schwab
> 
> Executive Director, Franchise Administration
> 
> Department of Information Tech. and Telecommunications
> 
> 
> Dear Mr. Schwab,
> 
> 
> I am very concerned about the image quality of High Definition video Time Warner Cable provides to its subscribers.
> 
> 
> Increasingly, TWC applies video compression to an excessive degree. Image quality suffers in several ways. The most obvious is the introduction of motion artifacts; the pixilation you see on moving objects. It was generally only apparent on fast moving objects in sports broadcasts, but currently you see this phenomena in virtually all material, brought on by even the most subtle movements or scene changes. This is not acceptable and TWC should be held to a higher standard of service delivery.
> 
> 
> I understand the realities of bandwidth allocation on a cable system, but at what point does HD stop being HD and become some bastardized hybrid?
> 
> Accordingly, I believe it is essential for your agency to establish a minimum standard for HD image quality and incorporate it into the next franchise agreement.
> 
> 
> Quite simply, it should be against the law for TWC to compromise HD as it currently does.
> 
> 
> A_C
> *


*


Well I must say, TWC has been very responsive to my complaint about excessive compression. I've been contacted by the executive office and they're sending out a foreman with a senior line technician next Wednesday evening.


I questioned the usefulness of sending out techs for what is essentially the product of a management business decision, but they insisted; and said the complaint wouldn't be elevated any further unless I agreed to a service call. Fair enough, I'll play this out to its conclusion.


At the very least I'll hope to have a frank discussion with someone knowledgeable on the subject, who can perhaps give us some idea when Switch Digital will come online and what the prospects are for more HD content this year.


A_C*


----------



## MFischel

Fort Greene area of Brooklyn, I got BUPKUS on the new channels...


Anyone in the know about when these channels will show up?


----------



## eljeffreynyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zas* /forum/post/13045885
> 
> http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/02/07...-and-brooklyn/
> 
> 
> "Just weeks after Time Warner Cable beefed up the HD offerings in Woodside (a Queens, NY neighborhood) and Staten Island, the carrier has apparently decided to bless the rest of Queens and Brooklyn with the very same additions. Yep, this now means that you and your Woodside pals can once again be on speaking terms, as you too can finally enjoy the likes of CNN HD, M HD, History Channel HD, A&E HD, Food Network HD, Lifetime Movies HD, HGTV HD, TMC HD, Versus HD and NHL HD. Be sure and drop any extras that may have joined inconspicuously in comments below. "




Anyone get the new channels? Im in Flushing and just rebooted my box but they arent showing up.


----------



## Berk32

I think engadgethd.com jumped the gun here.... TWC screws up its online channel guide all the time.... not a reliable source at all...


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/13049151
> 
> 
> I think engadgethd.com jumped the gun here....



Yeah... and what I find disconcerting is that we don't even have the channels listed in the guide yet. They usually have the channels set up in the guide prior to launch. I haven't checked yet to see if they are tucked inside the diagnostic mode.


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/13049151
> 
> 
> I think engadgethd.com jumped the gun here.... TWC screws up its online channel guide all the time.... not a reliable source at all...



At the bottom of the posting:


> Quote:
> Disclosure: Engadget is part of the Time Warner family


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacAlert* /forum/post/13051066
> 
> 
> At the bottom of the posting:




Their proof is the online channel list... anyone who's been a part of this thread for a long time knows that the online list is out of whack on a regular basis...


Meanwhile - not one person has confirmed that they've gotten the channels....


----------



## filcro1

Well I went to the hearing and it was a zoo.


Some got time to preach world peace, fight hunger and some famous people used it as PR tool.


The most vocal were the local programming folks who need a voice and should have one for special needs.


I don't think any of the words of those in the TV industry who showed up will make any changes.


I spoke of every issue that a consumer could think of and even offered my services. It seems that those in NYC should get ready for 10 more years of bad service and high prices from Time Warner Cable.


They must give a lot to the local elections to get their exclusive franchise and provide such poor service AND then make you pay for it!!!!!


No fighting City Hall


----------



## DNINE

Can we expect to see Verizon Fios anytime soon-ever?


----------



## zas

"Time Warner Cable is also going all-digital in markets where digital service penetration makes it relatively easy to polish off the transition. TWC president and CEO Glenn Britt noted that its Staten Island system is already there, and he expects the rest of Time Warner Cable's New York systems to finish the migration in the next 18 months or so. "

http://www.lightreading.com/document...treading_gnews 

*SDV not looking so good for Manhattan?*


"The MSO has SDV launched in nine of its divisions and is 'wiring and installing' it in nine more, Hobbs said. 'By the end of this year, we plan to have [SDV] launched... *in every division that needs it to remain competitive.*' "


----------



## AndyHDTV

18 months?, oh my god, the deadline is now july 2009.


----------



## Berk32

Here's the thing...


If they go all digital in the rest of NYC (and drop Analog channels) - WE DON"T NEED SDV (for now)


Dropping 70 analog channels gives us space for 140-210 HD channels!


----------



## coneyparleg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/13056658
> 
> 
> 18 months?, oh my god, the deadline is now july 2009.



"year's end"


----------



## Digiti




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/13043188
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I was beginning to think I was alone with this anomaly.
> 
> 
> I put the channels on last night and they are still inversed.



Today Friday Feb 8,2008 I finally got the anomaly fixed through the TW IT dept.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zas* /forum/post/13045617
> 
> 
> Last weekend, my cable suddenly froze and then the box rebooted. I have full service digital cable with HD through HDMI.
> 
> 
> When it rebooted, I had access to only the analog channels. The on-screen guide showed ony 78 channels and all data was blank. It took about an hour for the digital cable to be restored.
> 
> 
> I've been reading the past couple weeks that other users have had similar issues.
> 
> 
> This may be a stretch, but would these issues be caused by TWC testing SDV in Manhattan?



This is typical when your box reboots but cannot begin 2-way communication with the server at the hub. When it reboots, it comes back only able to tune analog channels. Eventually when 2-way communication resumes, everything comes back to normal. This usually happens when the box reboots when they're working on the system.


----------



## BrewCrew8

Can someone tell me if Staten Island might be getting Speed HD anytime soon


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/13038246
> 
> 
> Yep, had the same issue last night, but seems OK now. On the TWC service line they did say that they were doing some upgrades in Manhattan and some neighborhoods in Brooklyn, so I attributed it to that. Maybe they were making space for more HD channels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (yeah, right!)



Weren't they going to take away some HD channels from Man South to give to Man North? Or was that the other way arojnd?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zas* /forum/post/13053330
> 
> 
> "The MSO has SDV launched in nine of its divisions and is 'wiring and installing' it in nine more, Hobbs said. 'By the end of this year, we plan to have [SDV] launched... *in every division that needs it to remain competitive.*' "



Ah, confirmation! Most Manhattan residents can't get satellite or OTA so TWC can stave the borough for HD and still be "competitive (meaning NO OTHER CHOICE)."


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/13057831
> 
> 
> This is typical when your box reboots but cannot begin 2-way communication with the server at the hub. When it reboots, it comes back only able to tune analog channels. Eventually when 2-way communication resumes, everything comes back to normal. This usually happens when the box reboots when they're working on the system.



Ah very interesting. I keep reading about folks tuck with Cripplegator that reboots take 10-15 minutes, perhaps the issue is it takes that long for that crap software to sync up with the head-end??


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/13062094
> 
> 
> Ah very interesting. I keep reading about folks tuck with Cripplegator that reboots take 10-15 minutes, perhaps the issue is it takes that long for that crap software to sync up with the head-end??



It's possible, I guess, but my guess is that it's more likely due to the "home brewed" nature of the Navigator software. Beta software is not typically optimized for its speed, is it?







First get the bugs out, then focus on performance. And TWC is certainly not known for its software development, is it?


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/13062518
> 
> 
> It's possible, I guess, but my guess is that it's more likely due to the "home brewed" nature of the Navigator software. Beta software is not typically optimized for its speed, is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First get the bugs out, then focus on performance. And TWC is certainly not known for its software development, is it?



What I find completely inexcusable, is the clear lack of testing on these new boxes.







For something distributed as widely as this, a pilot program of several users at each head-end should have been conducted at an absolute minimum. Clearly not the case. TWC obviously has a lot to learn about software testing and acceptance procedures.


A_C


----------



## rgrossman

Cable companies have never understood that DVRs are basically computers, not telephones. They expect to be able to just plug them in, establish connectivity to their system, and be done with it.


----------



## GlassPrison

hi guys i had a question about TWC. i just got time warner digital cable yesterday and was wondering if the local HD channels (cbs, nbc, etc) are encrypted or unencrypted?


thanks


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GlassPrison* /forum/post/13075244
> 
> 
> hi guys i had a question about TWC. i just got time warner digital cable yesterday and was wondering if the local HD channels (cbs, nbc, etc) are encrypted or unencrypted?
> 
> 
> thanks



Last I heard - the locals are unencrypted, along with TNT.


If your TV has a QAM tuner... just plug in the cable and run a scan - see what you get.


----------



## GlassPrison

hmm.. well thats why i was wondering because im not able to pick up the local HD's, so i assumed they were encrypted. ill try again and see what happens


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrewCrew8* /forum/post/13058849
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me if Staten Island might be getting Speed HD anytime soon



It is Unknown if any TWC system can carry it.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=652328


----------



## umpnator

Hi all.


I've been having trouble with my HD DVR recently. Unfortunately I had my previous box with Passport crash about 2 weeks ago so I had to swap. When I booted the new box I saw I had Navigator. Anyway the DVR functionality has been horrible. I was all set this morning to head back to TWC in Staten Island to swap again. As usual, I come here to check the board before taking final action. I see many of the problems I'm experiencing listed here. DVR playback is crashing/pixalating etc. I've also been getting a message saying my box is experiencing a Cable Card fault. Once this appears I'm dead until I do a 15 minute reboot. As far as I know I don't have a Cable Card. Bottom line is I've had to reboot at least 5 times in the past week. Some of my recordings are stopping prior to completion. And generally the reaction time of the remote just sucks.


My question is, am I wasting my time going back there? Is this the performance I should now expect? And secondly, does TWC still stock Passport boxes and if they do, can I demand one?


Thanks

Frank


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *umpnator* /forum/post/13076981
> 
> 
> Hi all.
> 
> 
> I've been having trouble with my HD DVR recently. Unfortunately I had my previous box with Passport crash about 2 weeks ago so I had to swap. When I booted the new box I saw I had Navigator. Anyway the DVR functionality has been horrible. I was all set this morning to head back to TWC in Staten Island to swap again. As usual, I come here to check the board before taking final action. I see many of the problems I'm experiencing listed here. DVR playback is crashing/pixalating etc. I've also been getting a message saying my box is experiencing a Cable Card fault. Once this appears I'm dead until I do a 15 minute reboot. As far as I know I don't have a Cable Card. Bottom line is I've had to reboot at least 5 times in the past week. Some of my recordings are stopping prior to completion. And generally the reaction time of the remote just sucks.
> 
> 
> My question is, am I wasting my time going back there? Is this the performance I should now expect? And secondly, does TWC still stock Passport boxes and if they do, can I demand one?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Frank



You do have cable card the c in 8300HDC means that you have a cable card in your box.I dont know if they have any passport boxes any more. All you can do is ask Good luck.


----------



## Agent_C

 http://www.tvpredictions.com/tw030907.htm 


(March 9, 2007): "_*The cable op's chief programming executive says it will have the capacity to match DIRECTV's planned lineup of 100 HD networks* *by year's end*_."


----------



## Carnivore

Well I, for one, am not going to wait around any longer to see if TWC's empty promises materialize by the end of the year. I have new DirecTV service with HD/DVR scheduled for installation this weekend.


We'll see what TWC's status is at the end of my D* contract, but by that time I'm sure Verizon FIOS will be available to my location as well. Maybe the competition factor will finally be working to everyone's advantage by then.


I'm planning to dump my saved shows from the SA-8300HD onto a DVD recorder in SD this week, unless anyone can suggest a better way...


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/13078413
> 
> http://www.tvpredictions.com/tw030907.htm
> 
> 
> (March 9, 2007): "_*The cable op's chief programming executive says it will have the capacity to match DIRECTV's planned lineup of 100 HD networks* *by year's end*_."



Obviously they weren't referring to the current year. I'm sure they will match DirecTV HD lineup by the end of some year.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/13082627
> 
> 
> Obviously they weren't referring to the current year. I'm sure they will match DirecTV HD lineup by the end of some year.



There should be no ambiguity about the date, I even quoted it.


A_C


----------



## chopsueychris

Sure they'll find a way to get the capacity there, at a rate hike increase of 17% to start and even then they won't give us what they are promising, have they really ever?


----------



## AndyHDTV

I have checked with my engineering department and unfortunately your address is not currently qualified for Fios Service at this time. The East 30th Street wirecenter which provides you with dial tone is not yet offering the service. FIOS is tentatively scheduled to be deployed within the East 30th Street wire center in 2009.


I want to apologize for any inconvenience that you have experienced.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/13083310
> 
> 
> There should be no ambiguity about the date, I even quoted it.
> 
> 
> A_C



sorry, i forgot the smiley. i meant to be sarcastic.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/13062518
> 
> 
> It's possible, I guess, but my guess is that it's more likely due to the "home brewed" nature of the Navigator software. Beta software is not typically optimized for its speed, is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First get the bugs out, then focus on performance. And TWC is certainly not known for its software development, is it?



"Typical software development processes" are out the window when it comes to TWC. Their stuff is alpha at best (judging by reading the comments posted by those having it AND applying a grain of salt to that data).


Actually, speed optimizations typically come during the last phase of the beta cycle. They CAN break things, so it needs to stay beta until it's solid with the optimizations in place.


Besides, many times optimizations are done by taking sections of code into assembler directly. I think TWC has one non-english speaking programmer writing in Java, probably because a real high level language (much less woritng secrtions in assembler) is beyond the minimum wage hack they hired to create Cripplegator.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rgrossman* /forum/post/13071192
> 
> 
> Cable companies have never understood that DVRs are basically computers, not telephones. They expect to be able to just plug them in, establish connectivity to their system, and be done with it.



I seem to recall several folks "refuting" certain things I posted because "it's a DVR and not a computer, you can't judge it as you judge a computer." Which I have always felt was a nonsense, yes it's specialized and not general purpose, but it bloody well IS a computer! So your post makes me smile!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/13083310
> 
> 
> There should be no ambiguity about the date, I even quoted it.
> 
> 
> A_C



It's not the date, it's the location that they cleverly avoid mentioning. We know they can willy nilly charge some folks more for far less HD channels even in the same city, so this is about as hollow a statement as they can issue.


The point being judge them NOT by what they say, judge them by what they DO.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/13088157
> 
> 
> I have checked with my engineering department and unfortunately your address is not currently qualified for Fios Service at this time. The East 30th Street wirecenter which provides you with dial tone is not yet offering the service. FIOS is tentatively scheduled to be deployed within the East 30th Street wire center in 2009.
> 
> 
> I want to apologize for any inconvenience that you have experienced.



Which is EXACTLY why Crime Warner can screw the hell out of Manhattan residents!


I wonder about my 'hood... I do live near Columbia and I know there is a big Verizon wire center serving their campus (I'm about 1/2 the maximum distance to it for DSL service, at least when Verizon first rolled it out). Whom at Verizon did you contact to get that response?


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

Well...here in Astoria, we had all of those "woodside, Queens" offerings...up until very recently. They're all gone. We've had them since December 13 and now they took them away.


I tried to get someone on the phone to explain why but couldn't get a response. Did this happen to anyone else?


----------



## weirdbird1

I recently moved to Brooklyn and had time warner installed with the 8300hdc. I subscribed to the digital starter pack w/ hddvr. I did NOT subscribe to hbo, showtime, or cinemax, but when I go into the search function, I am able to select any and every show that is on demand for hbo, showtime, and cinemax and even TOO much. However, I am unable to access the actual "on demand" channels. They still say "call for subscription info" (or something like that) Now, I'm not complaining, but I was just wondering if anyone else has experienced this? Or would know why I am able to access these shows without paying for them?


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *weirdbird1* /forum/post/13093481
> 
> 
> I recently moved to Brooklyn and had time warner installed with the 8300hdc. I subscribed to the digital starter pack w/ hddvr. I did NOT subscribe to hbo, showtime, or cinemax, but when I go into the search function, I am able to select any and every show that is on demand for hbo, showtime, and cinemax and even TOO much. However, I am unable to access the actual "on demand" channels. They still say "call for subscription info" (or something like that) Now, I'm not complaining, but I was just wondering if anyone else has experienced this? Or would know why I am able to access these shows without paying for them?



Common problem -- we get this question about once a month. When you get a new box, it takes a few days to a week for your box to "settle in". During that period of time you will have access to some channels to which you do not subscribe, and you could possibly have some channels blocked which you do subscribe to.


If you want to have the situation cleared up, the techs at Time Warner can send a "signal" to your box from their offices that will straighten it out. Otherwise, enjoy it while it lasts -- the "extra" channels will go away soon enough.


----------



## weirdbird1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/13093538
> 
> 
> Common problem -- we get this question about once a month. When you get a new box, it takes a few days to a week for your box to "settle in". During that period of time you will have access to some channels to which you do not subscribe, and you could possibly have some channels blocked which you do subscribe to.
> 
> 
> If you want to have the situation cleared up, the techs at Time Warner can send a "signal" to your box from their offices that will straighten it out. Otherwise, enjoy it while it lasts -- the "extra" channels will go away soon enough.



Thanks for the quick response. I think I'll just wait and see what happens.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/13090359
> 
> 
> Whom at Verizon did you contact to get that response?



The COO, which then dumped me off to a Executive Customer Relations Specialist.


----------



## GlassPrison

ok so i managed to pick up 8 local HD channels with TWC (digital starter pack) which are:

thirteen, cbs, abc, nbc, tbs, fox, tnt, my 9. does that seem right, or are there more unencrypted ones? also, i noticed that a few of them like fox, abc, my 9 are in 720p rather than 1080i. why is this? i know that fox is 1080i OTA because i tried that with an antenna. also, the volume is really low on the hd channels vs non hd, is that normal?


thanks


----------



## MikeNY718

I did a stupid thing.


I traded a perfectly working 8300HD w/ Passport for an 8300HDC w/ Navigator. I read about all the problems people were having but I decided I was willing to put up with it because the CSR told me I would have Caller ID on TV with Navigator, which was a feature I really wanted. Of course, now I have Navigator and I still don't have Caller ID, so bravo to the CSR who got me to switch my box for no reason.


That said, now that I have this box, I can't seem to figure out how to do certain things that I used to be able to do (or perhaps they simply can't be done):


1.) With Passport, I used to be able to choose a program from the guide, press C and instantly be able to see when it will be on again. With Navigator, I seem to have to press B for the keyboard and manually enter the title. Is there a better way?


2.) How do you reboot this damn thing?! I used to be able to hold down the power button. Now it seems my only option is to pull the plug out of the back. Is this right?


3.) Does anyone here with Digital Phone have Caller ID on TV or is it just not available in NY? My girlfriend has TW in the Albany division and has it with SARA.


I've already had to pull the plug on this box once last night, as when I got home every single channel (even 2-13!!) was coming up as "To receive this channel, call".


Any info would be greatly appreciated!


- Mike


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GlassPrison* /forum/post/13096263
> 
> 
> ok so i managed to pick up 8 local HD channels with TWC (digital starter pack) which are:
> 
> thirteen, cbs, abc, nbc, tbs, fox, tnt, my 9. does that seem right, or are there more unencrypted ones? also, i noticed that a few of them like fox, abc, my 9 are in 720p rather than 1080i. why is this? i know that fox is 1080i OTA because i tried that with an antenna. also, the volume is really low on the hd channels vs non hd, is that normal?
> 
> 
> thanks



1) If you have a cable box and the digital starter pack, you should be getting more channels (such as all of the local sports channels). This list you gave is what you get if you plug the cable line directly into your tv with no box and use a QAM tuner (those are the only unencrpyted channels....) - it won't matter what cable package you have - those are what you'll get without a cable box.


2) fox, abc, and my9 and 720p. (on cable and OTA)


3) check your sound settings on your tv - must be doing something screwy.


----------



## disafan

Has anyone else suffered a loss of 765(NGCHD)? I've had an outage on this channel since last night, causing me to miss a program I've been waiting for.


TWC claims it is a 'network' problem.


----------



## GlassPrison




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/13097301
> 
> 
> 1) If you have a cable box and the digital starter pack, you should be getting more channels (such as all of the local sports channels). This list you gave is what you get if you plug the cable line directly into your tv with no box and use a QAM tuner (those are the only unencrpyted channels....) - it won't matter what cable package you have - those are what you'll get without a cable box.
> 
> 
> 2) fox, abc, and my9 and 720p. (on cable and OTA)
> 
> 
> 3) check your sound settings on your tv - must be doing something screwy.




thanks for the response, that clears things up. i guess i was confused about seeing fox in 1080i.


----------



## broadwayblue

File this under the wild speculation department...but a coworker just showed me an email she received from an engineer at Verizon (who she has been working with regarding wiring a 200 unit condo she manages) in which he states Verizon is expecting to receive the NYC cable franchise within the next 30-45 days.


----------



## coneyparleg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/13100168
> 
> 
> File this under the wild speculation department...but a coworker just showed me an email she received from an engineer at Verizon (who she has been working with regarding wiring a 200 unit condo she manages) in which he states Verizon is expecting to receive the NYC cable franchise within the next 30-45 days.



If that were to happen how long would it take to go live?


----------



## Obi-UWS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disafan* /forum/post/13098028
> 
> 
> Has anyone else suffered a loss of 765(NGCHD)? I've had an outage on this channel since last night, causing me to miss a program I've been waiting for.
> 
> 
> TWC claims it is a 'network' problem.



Yes 765 out on my box also. Upper West Side.


----------



## RichMorrison

I live in Queens, is it worth getting an HD-DVR box for my room? I see that TWC-NYC doesn't even have many HD channels. Do they plan on adding any soon?


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC* /forum/post/13092163
> 
> 
> Well...here in Astoria, we had all of those "woodside, Queens" offerings...up until very recently. They're all gone. We've had them since December 13 and now they took them away.
> 
> 
> I tried to get someone on the phone to explain why but couldn't get a response. Did this happen to anyone else?


*Not* the case in Jackson Hts. I still have everything that Woodside has.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coneyparleg* /forum/post/13100448
> 
> 
> If that were to happen how long would it take to go live?



While I don't give much credence to them actually getting the license in the next month...in theory once they receive it they are free to flip the switch and start offering programming to those who are already wired. So for some, it could be a matter of days or weeks...for others who aren't wired yet it could take many months or longer.


----------



## sharp101

I have had FIOS in the upper east side for the past year and once the agreement is signed it will have to be approved by the PSC. That could take up to an additional month after the city approves the deal.


----------



## john516

Here's an issue I have had since late last night (I live in Astoria, Queens). On my SA 8300HD, I was using the guide and going forward day by day to record some shows. The guide data would load and I could choose what show to record. Then, I started to use the button go back day by day and the program data just disappeared and "No Data" would appear for all the channels. Last night on the 8300HD, the only day that I had data for was yesterday and the guide data stopped at 12 a.m. This morning I checked out my other box -- a SA non HD box in the other room. The same thing happened. I was able to load the data to Saturday and then when I went backwards day by day, the data disappeared for tomorrow, but weirdly the data was still there for Saturday. I can't figure this one out. Any thoughts? Since it is happening with both boxes, I don't think it is a problem with my 8300HD (thankfully). But, it still is weird.


----------



## Agent_C

I had an interesting conversation with a senior TWC engineer last night. He was dispatched in connection with my letter to the DITT , concerning excess compression.


He didn’t disagree that compression was responsible for the motion artifacts I was seeing, but debated how significant it is. Fair enough.


Interestingly, he said the best image quality he’s seen on the TWC system is when an HD Tivo is used with a cable card.


He said not to expect any new HD channels until February of 2009, when the analog channels will be retired. The amount of bandwidth freed up will be dramatic.


We had a good laugh about the C series boxes. Unfortunately, he, the field techs and customer service are powerless to do anything about it. The software engineers have to get their act together and that’s been a slow process. He confirmed that these boxes and DVR’s were deployed with essentially no field testing. He agreed that, that level of negligence is absolutely inexcusable and liked my idea of deploying a few at each head-end as a Pilot. Maybe I should apply for a job there?


He did mention something about the FCC being responsible for the rushed deployment, but didn’t elaborate. I’ll speculate that it has something to do with mandated support for cable cards.



A_C


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/13105622
> 
> *Not* the case in Jackson Hts. I still have everything that Woodside has.



Could swear I read TWC saying that ALL of the outer boroughs would get what SI and Woodside have. Clearly, they also plan to keep sticking it to Manhattan folks, much to the glee of non-Manhattanites!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharp101* /forum/post/13106067
> 
> 
> I have had FIOS in the upper east side for the past year and once the agreement is signed it will have to be approved by the PSC. That could take up to an additional month after the city approves the deal.



Curious, I've been kind of assuming they would roll out like TWC when they ran their fiber (TWC started downtown Manhattan and worked north... I found it unpleasant that Alphabet City got the services about 2 years before I did).


But I have read sporadic comments about folks "having FIOS" in odd parts of town. Now I know that there was a building on the UES that was fully wired... but I then heard one of their senior execs lived in that building! Maybe this IS your building!


Somehow I don't fell all that positive about this kind of hit or miss rollout. As it SEEMS they are going into the apartment with the fiber, the whole process may be FAR slower than TWC (which took something like 2 1/2 years to get all of Manhattan wired... but at least it was neighborhood by neighborhood).


I am SO ready to ditch Crime Warner and their Cripplegator software (that I don't even HAVE yet)!


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/13108602
> 
> 
> 
> He said not to expect any new HD channels until February of 2009, when the analog channels will be retired. The amount of bandwidth feed up will be dramatic.



I hope he's kidding! No new channels for a whole year? nah, they gota add something.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/13109323
> 
> 
> I hope he's kidding! No new channels for a whole year? nah, they gota add something.



I guess the wild-card is Switched Digital. Without it I'll bet they're tapped out.


A_C


----------



## sharp101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/13109005
> 
> 
> Curious, I've been kind of assuming they would roll out like TWC when they ran their fiber (TWC started downtown Manhattan and worked north... I found it unpleasant that Alphabet City got the services about 2 years before I did).
> 
> 
> But I have read sporadic comments about folks "having FIOS" in odd parts of town. Now I know that there was a building on the UES that was fully wired... but I then heard one of their senior execs lived in that building! Maybe this IS your building!
> 
> 
> Somehow I don't fell all that positive about this kind of hit or miss rollout. As it SEEMS they are going into the apartment with the fiber, the whole process may be FAR slower than TWC (which took something like 2 1/2 years to get all of Manhattan wired... but at least it was neighborhood by neighborhood).
> 
> 
> I am SO ready to ditch Crime Warner and their Cripplegator software (that I don't even HAVE yet)!



I have a feeling it will take 5 years to completely wire the city after the TV deal is complete due to the amount of apartment buildings in the city that need to be wired. Also many of the Verizon Central offices in the city have not yet upgraded the equipment for Fios to work yet. The central office around 93rd street on the upper east side was the first to be upgraded for Fios in the city that is why my building was the first in the city to have Fios which is rock solid 1000 better than TWC. also Verzion may end up deploying VDSL in the older smaller buildings and using only one optical network terminal in the basement instead of having an ONT and fiber run to each apartment in a walk up building.


----------



## disafan

The person who called me about my DOITT complaint insisted that we would have the same channels as Woodside and Staten Island by the summer. That isn't new per se, as someone has them. But as an old marketing campaign said, If you don't have it, it is new to you.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disafan* /forum/post/13110874
> 
> 
> The person who called me about my DOITT complaint insisted that we would have the same channels as Woodside and Staten Island by the summer. That isn't new per se, as someone has them. But as an old marketing campaign said, If you don't have it, it is new to you.



And as someone who doesn't get them (like a lot of people in manhattan) I would be very happy to have them. That's about 33% more channels than we have now...2 of which are NHL networks I've been waiting for specifically.


----------



## insignia44

*crime* warner? hahaha just so witty aren't we?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/13109005
> 
> 
> Curious, I've been kind of assuming they would roll out like TWC when they ran their fiber (TWC started downtown Manhattan and worked north... I found it unpleasant that Alphabet City got the services about 2 years before I did).
> 
> 
> But I have read sporadic comments about folks "having FIOS" in odd parts of town. Now I know that there was a building on the UES that was fully wired... but I then heard one of their senior execs lived in that building! Maybe this IS your building!
> 
> 
> Somehow I don't fell all that positive about this kind of hit or miss rollout. As it SEEMS they are going into the apartment with the fiber, the whole process may be FAR slower than TWC (which took something like 2 1/2 years to get all of Manhattan wired... but at least it was neighborhood by neighborhood).
> 
> 
> I am SO ready to ditch Crime Warner and their Cripplegator software (that I don't even HAVE yet)!


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/13115372
> 
> 
> And as someone who doesn't get them (like a lot of people in manhattan) I would be very happy to have them. That's about 33% more channels than we have now...2 of which are NHL networks I've been waiting for specifically.



..and MHD, which I personally have been on the edge of my seat waiting for.


----------



## rgrossman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/13109323
> 
> 
> I hope he's kidding! No new channels for a whole year? nah, they gota add something.



Why? Just because _we_ want it?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/13108602
> 
> 
> He said not to expect any new HD channels until February of 2009, when the analog channels will be retired. The amount of bandwidth freed up will be dramatic.
> 
> A_C



Sorry, but something tells me this guy is... being less than accurate. 2/09 is the date BROADCAST, OVER THE AIR analog is being retired... which has ZERO to do with cable service (although there IS an issue there as well, as the amount of analog here is worth about 120 or so HD channels).


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disafan* /forum/post/13110874
> 
> 
> The person who called me about my DOITT complaint insisted that we would have the same channels as Woodside and Staten Island by the summer. That isn't new per se, as someone has them. But as an old marketing campaign said, If you don't have it, it is new to you.



Didn't I read somewhere that the "rest of" Queens got all the channels Woodside has already?


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/13127225
> 
> 
> Sorry, but something tells me this guy is... being less than accurate. 2/09 is the date BROADCAST, OVER THE AIR analog is being retired... which has ZERO to do with cable service (although there IS an issue there as well, as the amount of analog here is worth about 120 or so HD channels).




I think the prospect of being able to add 120 new HD channels clearly falls into the 'dramatically' category.


Compared to what we have now???


A_C


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/13127235
> 
> 
> Didn't I read somewhere that the "rest of" Queens got all the channels Woodside has already?



Yes you read it here but it hasn't happened yet and there is no indication that it will soonsuch as -- no channel slots indicated on the TW guide.



I do not have these channels in Northern Queens.


----------



## Berk32

TWC 'fixed' their channel listing online for brooklyn/queens (which was the source for that article...


They don't have the new channels yet...

http://www.timewarnercable.com/Custo...&Image1=submit


----------



## GlassPrison




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/13097301
> 
> 
> 1) If you have a cable box and the digital starter pack, you should be getting more channels (such as all of the local sports channels). This list you gave is what you get if you plug the cable line directly into your tv with no box and use a QAM tuner (those are the only unencrpyted channels....) - it won't matter what cable package you have - those are what you'll get without a cable box.
> 
> 
> 2) fox, abc, and my9 and 720p. (on cable and OTA)
> 
> 
> 3) check your sound settings on your tv - must be doing something screwy.



berk, thanks for your help. i have one more question. i originally thought that i got TBS-HD, but its acutally CW11-HD(WPIX). should TBSHD be one of the unencrypted channels? im wondering about the unencrypted ones specifically because i have a tv tuner in my pc which has a qam tuner so those are the only ones it can receive.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GlassPrison* /forum/post/13142994
> 
> 
> berk, thanks for your help. i have one more question. i originally thought that i got TBS-HD, but its acutally CW11-HD(WPIX). should TBSHD be one of the unencrypted channels? im wondering about the unencrypted ones specifically because i have a tv tuner in my pc which has a qam tuner so those are the only ones it can receive.



I don't believe TBS-HD is unencrypted....

There is no real logic about it at this point which ones are and which ones aren't.


My best guess is they put the locals unencrypted - along with TNT, since that's one of its first HD channels and it was unencrypted from the start (I believe any other HD channel that was available from the start was a part of the HDXtra tier at the time... but I wasn't 'around' back then so I don't know for sure)


The unencrypted HD channels basically line up with the available 'non-scrambled' analog channels.... except for TBS - but that HD was only recently added... which would indicate they wont be adding any more unencrypted HD channels... (I've read that cable companies would be moving eventually to encrypting everything... they haven't made the effort since up until recently - not many people had QAM tuners)


----------



## Agent_C

On channel-9 HD I see this little line in the upper-middle portion of the screen. About 1/2 inch wide, flickering. Only on this channel. Anybody else???


[See enclosure]


----------



## bigd86




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/13144576
> 
> 
> On channel-9 HD I see this little line in the upper-middle portion of the screen. About 1/2 inch wide, flickering. Only on this channel. Anybody else???



Sure-always very distracting during Star Trek!


----------



## GlassPrison

thanks for the response. time warner customer service isnt of much help when it comes to these things.


agentc: yeah i also have that little line. btw is abchd crisp for you guys? it's slightly blurry for me at times


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GlassPrison* /forum/post/13145298
> 
> 
> thanks for the response. time warner customer service isnt of much help when it comes to these things.




Considering they don't 'officially' support the unencrypted service... don't be surprised that you don't get help from them about it...


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GlassPrison* /forum/post/13145298
> 
> 
> thanks for the response. time warner customer service isnt of much help when it comes to these things.
> 
> 
> agentc: yeah i also have that little line. btw is abchd crisp for you guys? it's slightly blurry for me at times



ABC HD is among the better stations I get. I have my cable box set to 'pass through' mode, which passes the signal to the TV set (Sony KDL-46XBR4) @ 720p.


A_C


----------



## broadwayblue

Has anyone else been getting slow cable internet speeds lately? After a few days of getting stuttering streaming video feeds I just tested my line speed at broadband reports...and was horrified to see that my mindspring connection rated only 304Kb or 412Kb! I used to get 4 or 5 times that...what's going on?


I did run it a few more times and have gotten a couple results over 1000Kb, but most times I get speed in the 300-400Kb range.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/13145965
> 
> 
> Has anyone else been getting slow cable internet speeds lately? After a few days of getting stuttering streaming video feeds I just tested my line speed at broadband reports...and was horrified to see that my mindspring connection rated only 304Kb or 412Kb! I used to get 4 or 5 times that...what's going on?
> 
> 
> I did run it a few more times and have gotten a couple results over 1000Kb, but most times I get speed in the 300-400Kb range.



Not getting any slow speeds here. What are your results from this speed test:
http://www.giganews.com/test_connect.html 


This is a very lightly used test site, that will give a more realistic result than dslreports/broadbandreports will.


A_C


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/13146357
> 
> 
> Not getting any slow speeds here. What are your results from this speed test:
> http://www.giganews.com/test_connect.html
> 
> 
> This is a very lightly used test site, that will give a more realistic result than dslreports/broadbandreports will.
> 
> 
> A_C



Just ran both speed tests there:

*698kpbs* to news.giganews.com
*298kbps* to news-europe.giganews.com


news.giganews.com

1 216.196.98.6 (216.196.98.6) 0 ms 0 ms 0 ms

2 193.159.224.17 (193.159.224.17) 0 ms 0 ms 0 ms

3 62.156.139.130 (62.156.139.130) 36 ms 75 ms 0 ms

4 vlan69.csw1.Washington1.Level3.net (4.68.17.62) 1 ms 12 ms 0 ms

5 ae-62-62.ebr2.Washington1.Level3.net (4.69.134.145) 2 ms 12 ms 1 ms

6 ae-4.ebr2.Newark1.Level3.net (4.69.132.102) 15 ms 17 ms 16 ms

7 ae-21-56.car1.Newark1.Level3.net (4.68.99.165) 9 ms ae-21-52.car1.Newark1.Level3.net (4.68.99.37) 7 ms ae-21-54.car1.Newark1.Level3.net (4.68.99.101) 7 ms

8 * * 4.79.188.38 (4.79.188.38) 25 ms

9 tengig-7-0-0-nycmnya-rtr1.nyc.rr.com (24.29.119.109) 9 ms 7 ms 7 ms

10 tengig-8-1-0-nycmnya-rtr2.nyc.rr.com (24.29.119.130) 18 ms 9 ms 7 ms

11 pos-2-0-nycmnyf-rtr2.nyc.rr.com (24.29.97.13) 8 ms 7 ms 8 ms

12 pos-1-1-nycmnyf-rtr1.nyc.rr.com (24.29.113.169) 8 ms 7 ms 8 ms

13 gig-0-2-nycmnyf-ubr9.nyc.rr.com (24.29.113.98) 8 ms 11 ms 8 ms

14 * * *

15 * * *

16 * * *

Max number of unresponsive hops reached (firewall or filter?)


news-europe.giganews.com

1 216-196-110-2.ams.giganews.com (216.196.110.2) 204 ms 200 ms 2 ms

2 ve212.fr4.ams.llnw.net (87.248.196.13) 0 ms 0 ms 0 ms

3 ve5.fr3.ams.llnw.net (69.28.172.113) 1 ms 0 ms 0 ms

4 tge5-1.fr4.lga.llnw.net (69.28.171.86) 83 ms 94 ms 83 ms

5 adelphia.tge6-3.fr4.lga.llnw.net (208.111.134.210) 83 ms 83 ms 83 ms

6 ae-1-0.cr0.nyc20.tbone.rr.com (66.109.6.156) 83 ms 83 ms 83 ms

7 66.109.6.77 (66.109.6.77) 84 ms 84 ms 84 ms

8 tengig-9-0-0-nycmnyrdc-rtr2.nyc.rr.com (24.29.119.101) 84 ms 85 ms 84 ms

9 tengig-6-0-0-nycmnyc-rtr1.nyc.rr.com (24.29.119.141) 84 ms 84 ms 84 ms

10 pos-2-0-nycmnyf-rtr1.nyc.rr.com (24.29.98.29) 85 ms 85 ms 85 ms

11 gig-0-2-nycmnyf-ubr9.nyc.rr.com (24.29.113.98) 85 ms 86 ms 85 ms

12 * * *

13 * * *

14 * * *

Max number of unresponsive hops reached (firewall or filter?)


----------



## Paul Chiu

hello nyc twc 8300hd users....

been away for awhile and have something to report...


for hdtv fans with mac's...



i managed to connect an old d-vhs recorder to the mbp-17 through firewire. as many of you know, cable companies stopped supporting d-vhs hdtv recorders about 2-3 years ago and some of us early adaptors were screwed with $1000 to $2500 hdtv tape recorders that cannot record in hiDef anymore.


i build a large collection of hdtv tapes from 2000-2005, some 300+ titles. after some early success with transferring from a 8300hd dvr onto the macbook pro 17", i figure to give the old d-vhs recorder a try. the results were better than recording off the 8300hd dvr as before the cable company stopped the d-vhs recording, the signal through firewire was nearly 20 mbs, that's serious data throughput onto the tape. now, it's more like 12-15mbs at peaks onto the 8300hd dvr.


program used was virtualdvhs.app within the aapl firewire sdk26 developer pack. it's free and works fairly well.













Me


----------



## ewooding

Hi Everyone,


I have come across an issue with some HD channels that I currently get through the cable in my apartment.


Note, I DO NOT PAY FOR CABLE. This is the basic channels that are provided I assume because using an antenna is next to impossible in many parts of the city. Now I have been able to get all of the local channels coming through in HD up until sometime yesterday. I was watching the Daytona 500 on Fox HD, and now both the CW (1-11) and Fox HD (1-5) are missing from the lineup. I tried finding them with the auto program but nothing came up, and when I try to go directly to the station it doesn't work.


Is there anyone else that uses this method that is experiencing the same problem? I am in the Upper East Side so I assume my provider is TWC, but like I said I don't pay for cable so I am not sure about the level of support I can get from TWC.


----------



## rgrossman

The level of support you'll get will be either a lawsuit or even a criminal complaint for theft of service.


----------



## ewooding




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rgrossman* /forum/post/13150300
> 
> 
> The level of support you'll get will be either a lawsuit or even a criminal complaint for theft of service.



I guess I don't understand what I am doing wrong. Like I said, I get only the local channels and all I did was plug in the cable to my TV. I have been told that these are QAM signals which are unencrypted by TW.


Can you elaborate on why it's theft? What is the difference if I were to use an HD antenna (which doesn't really work well in my area since I am on the second floor and the signal is pretty weak)?




EDIT: I have read this topic on Wikipedia that describes my understanding of the signals. Which is obviously different than yours.



> Quote:
> A QAM tuner is a device present in some digital televisions and similar devices which enables direct reception of digital cable channels without the use of a set-top box. QAM stands for "quadrature amplitude modulation," the format by which digital cable channels are encoded and transmitted via cable. QAM tuners can be likened to the cable equivalent of an ATSC tuner which is required to receive over-the-air (OTA) digital channels broadcast by local television stations. Many new digital televisions contain both and are labeled "with ATSC/QAM Tuner". Unlike the case with ATSC tuners there is no FCC requirement that QAM tuners be included in new television sets, but the same hardware is used for both and QAM is commonly included.
> 
> An integrated QAM tuner allows the free reception of unscrambled digital programming sent "in the clear" by cable providers, usually local broadcast stations; however most digital channels are scrambled because the providers consider them to be extra-cost options and not part of the "basic cable" package. Which channels are scrambled varies greatly from location to location, and can change over time. In the United States a television that is labeled digital cable ready can have a CableCARD installed by the cable provider to unscramble the protected channels, allowing subscribers to tune all authorized digital channels without the use of a set-top box.
> 
> QAM-based HD programming of local stations is sometimes available to analog cable subscribers, without paying the additional fees for a digital cable box. The availability of QAM HD programming is rarely described or publicized in cable company product literature.
> 
> Although technically most digital and high-definition programming on cable uses QAM, the term is generally reserved among viewers for discussions of unlabeled channels. These are not included in guide information on devices like TiVo DVRs, and can be unexpectedly moved from channel to channel. This makes watching QAM channels frustrating for the casual viewer, encouraging them to purchase a "digital cable package" which includes a set top box and guide data.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Paul Chiu* /forum/post/13149387
> 
> 
> hello nyc twc 8300hd users....
> 
> been away for awhile and have something to report...
> 
> 
> for hdtv fans with mac's...
> 
> 
> 
> i managed to connect an old d-vhs recorder to the mbp-17 through firewire. as many of you know, cable companies stopped supporting d-vhs hdtv recorders about 2-3 years ago and some of us early adaptors were screwed with $1000 to $2500 hdtv tape recorders that cannot record in hiDef anymore.
> 
> 
> i build a large collection of hdtv tapes from 2000-2005, some 300+ titles. after some early success with transferring from a 8300hd dvr onto the macbook pro 17", i figure to give the old d-vhs recorder a try. the results were better than recording off the 8300hd dvr as before the cable company stopped the d-vhs recording, the signal through firewire was nearly 20 mbs, that's serious data throughput onto the tape. now, it's more like 12-15mbs at peaks onto the 8300hd dvr.
> 
> 
> program used was virtualdvhs.app within the aapl firewire sdk26 developer pack. it's free and works fairly well.
> 
> 
> 
> Me



Very interesting. Is there any way for a pc user to archive HD shows?


----------



## Paul Chiu

yes, as i have been on the pc windows version of this thread before.

all the same tools like vlc, capdvhs, and d-vhs recorders worked somewhat under xp or vista but with too much digital artifacts like blocking, blooming and horizontal lines.


so, i decide to buy into a mac system running tiger and now leopard and so far, so good.


paul




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/13151009
> 
> 
> Very interesting. Is there any way for a pc user to archive HD shows?


----------



## GlassPrison




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/13151009
> 
> 
> Very interesting. Is there any way for a pc user to archive HD shows?



if you mean the unencrypted hd ones, then yes


----------



## jasonDono

Can someone please tell me where I can log into my Time Warner account now? The link has disappeared from their homepage. I use online statement, and there does not seem to be any way to check my bill now. VERY FRUSTRATING. This is what their email says:

"You may access your account at www.timewarnercable.com/nyandnj . Simply click on "My Account" and enter your login ID and password"


Just another way for them to make it as difficult as possible to understand their billing and our options.


Thanks,

Jason


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasonDono* /forum/post/13157977
> 
> 
> Can someone please tell me where I can log into my Time Warner account now? The link has disappeared from their homepage. I use online statement, and there does not seem to be any way to check my bill now. VERY FRUSTRATING. This is what their email says:
> 
> "You may access your account at www.timewarnercable.com/nyandnj . Simply click on "My Account" and enter your login ID and password"
> 
> 
> Just another way for them to make it as difficult as possible to understand their billing and our options.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jason



'Quick Links' on that page, then 'My Account'


----------



## JR_in_NYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/13144576
> 
> 
> On channel-9 HD I see this little line in the upper-middle portion of the screen. About 1/2 inch wide, flickering. Only on this channel. Anybody else???
> 
> 
> [See enclosure]



I have seen this too. My gf watches King of Queens and one day I noticed this. For a second thought something was wrong with the TV, that I changed the channel to make sure it wasn't the TV. It is annoying, wonder how this can get fixed? Is it WWOR-MY9HD or TimeWarner?


----------



## jheart

I've been having lots of weird problems lately that I never used to have. Pixelization, freezing and so on. It's starting to get very frustrating. I'm wondering if it's time to go to DirectTV.


----------



## dgk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jheart* /forum/post/13167723
> 
> 
> I've been having lots of weird problems lately that I never used to have. Pixelization, freezing and so on. It's starting to get very frustrating. I'm wondering if it's time to go to DirectTV.



I'm a newbie to HDTV (as of last week) and have set up my 42" (Vizio) and a decent receiver (Onkyo 605) but I am not happy with the TW picture. DVDs are fine, but everything except NGC-HD looks pretty crappy. I'm having TW come by this Saturday to check the signal strength but having read the last few months of this thread, I'm not holding out much hope. I'm not really too picky about PQ but it often looks worse than OTA.


I think my bill is around $160 a month, including Road Runner and TV. That seems like an awful lot to pay and not get a better picture. I've looked a bit at DirecTV but there are far fewer channels, but more in HD. I need to see whether there is anything missing that I would really care about. I hardly ever use On Demand, and don't even watch many movies even though I have five or six channels of HBO, Showtime, etc.


Oddly, I would miss the Queens local channels which cable is forced to run but DTV would not, since those channels have Democracy Now and weird things like Wildman Steve Brill. Then there is CUNY-TV which often has interesting stuff. Maybe I can switch to just minimal TW and get DTV for the HD channels. It shouldn't cost more than I'm already paying.


----------



## cap_167

According to my bill, the sd channel is gonna be 53...still no mention of adding hd channels though.


----------



## manhattan12345

9884 kbps on giganews

5089 kbps on europe.giganews


Am I reading the wrong info? It seems way out of wack with your numbers.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/13147563
> 
> 
> Just ran both speed tests there:
> 
> *698kpbs* to news.giganews.com
> *298kbps* to news-europe.giganews.com
> 
> 
> news.giganews.com
> 
> 1 216.196.98.6 (216.196.98.6) 0 ms 0 ms 0 ms
> 
> 2 193.159.224.17 (193.159.224.17) 0 ms 0 ms 0 ms
> 
> 3 62.156.139.130 (62.156.139.130) 36 ms 75 ms 0 ms
> 
> 4 vlan69.csw1.Washington1.Level3.net (4.68.17.62) 1 ms 12 ms 0 ms
> 
> 5 ae-62-62.ebr2.Washington1.Level3.net (4.69.134.145) 2 ms 12 ms 1 ms
> 
> 6 ae-4.ebr2.Newark1.Level3.net (4.69.132.102) 15 ms 17 ms 16 ms
> 
> 7 ae-21-56.car1.Newark1.Level3.net (4.68.99.165) 9 ms ae-21-52.car1.Newark1.Level3.net (4.68.99.37) 7 ms ae-21-54.car1.Newark1.Level3.net (4.68.99.101) 7 ms
> 
> 8 * * 4.79.188.38 (4.79.188.38) 25 ms
> 
> 9 tengig-7-0-0-nycmnya-rtr1.nyc.rr.com (24.29.119.109) 9 ms 7 ms 7 ms
> 
> 10 tengig-8-1-0-nycmnya-rtr2.nyc.rr.com (24.29.119.130) 18 ms 9 ms 7 ms
> 
> 11 pos-2-0-nycmnyf-rtr2.nyc.rr.com (24.29.97.13) 8 ms 7 ms 8 ms
> 
> 12 pos-1-1-nycmnyf-rtr1.nyc.rr.com (24.29.113.169) 8 ms 7 ms 8 ms
> 
> 13 gig-0-2-nycmnyf-ubr9.nyc.rr.com (24.29.113.98) 8 ms 11 ms 8 ms
> 
> 14 * * *
> 
> 15 * * *
> 
> 16 * * *
> 
> Max number of unresponsive hops reached (firewall or filter?)
> 
> 
> news-europe.giganews.com
> 
> 1 216-196-110-2.ams.giganews.com (216.196.110.2) 204 ms 200 ms 2 ms
> 
> 2 ve212.fr4.ams.llnw.net (87.248.196.13) 0 ms 0 ms 0 ms
> 
> 3 ve5.fr3.ams.llnw.net (69.28.172.113) 1 ms 0 ms 0 ms
> 
> 4 tge5-1.fr4.lga.llnw.net (69.28.171.86) 83 ms 94 ms 83 ms
> 
> 5 adelphia.tge6-3.fr4.lga.llnw.net (208.111.134.210) 83 ms 83 ms 83 ms
> 
> 6 ae-1-0.cr0.nyc20.tbone.rr.com (66.109.6.156) 83 ms 83 ms 83 ms
> 
> 7 66.109.6.77 (66.109.6.77) 84 ms 84 ms 84 ms
> 
> 8 tengig-9-0-0-nycmnyrdc-rtr2.nyc.rr.com (24.29.119.101) 84 ms 85 ms 84 ms
> 
> 9 tengig-6-0-0-nycmnyc-rtr1.nyc.rr.com (24.29.119.141) 84 ms 84 ms 84 ms
> 
> 10 pos-2-0-nycmnyf-rtr1.nyc.rr.com (24.29.98.29) 85 ms 85 ms 85 ms
> 
> 11 gig-0-2-nycmnyf-ubr9.nyc.rr.com (24.29.113.98) 85 ms 86 ms 85 ms
> 
> 12 * * *
> 
> 13 * * *
> 
> 14 * * *
> 
> Max number of unresponsive hops reached (firewall or filter?)


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *manhattan12345* /forum/post/13170764
> 
> 
> 9884 kbps on giganews
> 
> 5089 kbps on europe.giganews
> 
> 
> Am I reading the wrong info? It seems way out of wack with your numbers.



My numbers are the same as yours.


----------



## skiter53




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/13147563
> 
> 
> Just ran both speed tests there:
> 
> *698kpbs* to news.giganews.com
> *298kbps* to news-europe.giganews.com
> 
> 
> news.giganews.com
> 
> 1 216.196.98.6 (216.196.98.6) 0 ms 0 ms 0 ms
> 
> 2 193.159.224.17 (193.159.224.17) 0 ms 0 ms 0 ms
> 
> 3 62.156.139.130 (62.156.139.130) 36 ms 75 ms 0 ms
> 
> 4 vlan69.csw1.Washington1.Level3.net (4.68.17.62) 1 ms 12 ms 0 ms
> 
> 5 ae-62-62.ebr2.Washington1.Level3.net (4.69.134.145) 2 ms 12 ms 1 ms
> 
> 6 ae-4.ebr2.Newark1.Level3.net (4.69.132.102) 15 ms 17 ms 16 ms
> 
> 7 ae-21-56.car1.Newark1.Level3.net (4.68.99.165) 9 ms ae-21-52.car1.Newark1.Level3.net (4.68.99.37) 7 ms ae-21-54.car1.Newark1.Level3.net (4.68.99.101) 7 ms
> 
> 8 * * 4.79.188.38 (4.79.188.38) 25 ms
> 
> 9 tengig-7-0-0-nycmnya-rtr1.nyc.rr.com (24.29.119.109) 9 ms 7 ms 7 ms
> 
> 10 tengig-8-1-0-nycmnya-rtr2.nyc.rr.com (24.29.119.130) 18 ms 9 ms 7 ms
> 
> 11 pos-2-0-nycmnyf-rtr2.nyc.rr.com (24.29.97.13) 8 ms 7 ms 8 ms
> 
> 12 pos-1-1-nycmnyf-rtr1.nyc.rr.com (24.29.113.169) 8 ms 7 ms 8 ms
> 
> 13 gig-0-2-nycmnyf-ubr9.nyc.rr.com (24.29.113.98) 8 ms 11 ms 8 ms
> 
> 14 * * *
> 
> 15 * * *
> 
> 16 * * *
> 
> Max number of unresponsive hops reached (firewall or filter?)
> 
> 
> news-europe.giganews.com
> 
> 1 216-196-110-2.ams.giganews.com (216.196.110.2) 204 ms 200 ms 2 ms
> 
> 2 ve212.fr4.ams.llnw.net (87.248.196.13) 0 ms 0 ms 0 ms
> 
> 3 ve5.fr3.ams.llnw.net (69.28.172.113) 1 ms 0 ms 0 ms
> 
> 4 tge5-1.fr4.lga.llnw.net (69.28.171.86) 83 ms 94 ms 83 ms
> 
> 5 adelphia.tge6-3.fr4.lga.llnw.net (208.111.134.210) 83 ms 83 ms 83 ms
> 
> 6 ae-1-0.cr0.nyc20.tbone.rr.com (66.109.6.156) 83 ms 83 ms 83 ms
> 
> 7 66.109.6.77 (66.109.6.77) 84 ms 84 ms 84 ms
> 
> 8 tengig-9-0-0-nycmnyrdc-rtr2.nyc.rr.com (24.29.119.101) 84 ms 85 ms 84 ms
> 
> 9 tengig-6-0-0-nycmnyc-rtr1.nyc.rr.com (24.29.119.141) 84 ms 84 ms 84 ms
> 
> 10 pos-2-0-nycmnyf-rtr1.nyc.rr.com (24.29.98.29) 85 ms 85 ms 85 ms
> 
> 11 gig-0-2-nycmnyf-ubr9.nyc.rr.com (24.29.113.98) 85 ms 86 ms 85 ms
> 
> 12 * * *
> 
> 13 * * *
> 
> 14 * * *
> 
> Max number of unresponsive hops reached (firewall or filter?)



What zip code / Area are you in? I get similar numbers to you at night and weekends, most likely because of a node that has reached capacity. It's extremely frustrating.


----------



## jasonDono




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/13158308
> 
> 
> 'Quick Links' on that page, then 'My Account'



How stupid of me. It was in such an obvious spot. Thank goodness there is someone so intelligent to help me out. Why help if you're just going to be an ass?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cap_167* /forum/post/13170733
> 
> 
> According to my bill, the sd channel is gonna be 53...still no mention of adding hd channels though.



Odd...


Is that the only channel indicated as moving? (where is the current occupant of channel 53 - Galavision - going?)


This might make sense if they were going to regroup the sports channels together... NYC teams started up too many... and FSNY got orphaned to 48. It would make sense to move all of 26-30 to 49-53


----------



## coneyparleg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *manhattan12345* /forum/post/13170764
> 
> 
> 9884 kbps on giganews
> 
> 5089 kbps on europe.giganews
> 
> 
> Am I reading the wrong info? It seems way out of wack with your numbers.



Same here, I consistantly get upper 9s on speedtest and speakeasy, but much less on this site,


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasonDono* /forum/post/13171201
> 
> 
> How stupid of me. It was in such an obvious spot. Thank goodness there is someone so intelligent to help me out. Why help if you're just going to be an ass?



Just exactly how am I an ass by pointing out the obvious to you? If you're referring to the rolled eyes emoticon; I must say, we're a sensitive little chap aren't we???
























A_C


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *manhattan12345* /forum/post/13170764
> 
> 
> 9884 kbps on giganews
> 
> 5089 kbps on europe.giganews
> 
> 
> Am I reading the wrong info? It seems way out of wack with your numbers.



Just ran it again and got 8400 and 4700...perhaps they fixed something?


----------



## jasonDono




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/13173199
> 
> 
> Just exactly how am I an ass by pointing out the obvious to you? If you're referring to the rolled eyes emoticon; I must say, we're a sensitive little chap aren't we???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A_C



The first place you look for a link is at the top of the page, and then the left side. There are lots of links with lots of sublinks in both of those places, none of which are "my account". They put on the right side in the middle of the page under the very annoying ad. Perhaps obvious to an ass. Just calling it "Quick Link" does not make it so.

And, yes, i was referring to the roll eyes emoticon. Why go through the trouble of helping someone if you follow it up with an insult? Ass i said, and ass I repeat.


----------



## realdeal1115

Now children, if I have to stop this car...


----------



## cap_167

Galavision will move to channel 69...REELZ will launch on channel 131...Bloomberg TV moves to channel 30 (replacing YES). On April 9 AZN will be discontinued.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cap_167* /forum/post/13174929
> 
> 
> Galavision will move to channel 69...REELZ will launch on channel 131...Bloomberg TV moves to channel 30 (replacing YES). On April 9 AZN will be discontinued.



Oh no, It looks like they will be adding a analog channel with bloomberg moving from the 100's


thanks TWC


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasonDono* /forum/post/13174064
> 
> 
> The first place you look for a link is at the top of the page, and then the left side. There are lots of links with lots of sublinks in both of those places, none of which are "my account". They put on the right side in the middle of the page under the very annoying ad. Perhaps obvious to an ass. Just calling it "Quick Link" does not make it so.
> 
> And, yes, i was referring to the roll eyes emoticon. Why go through the trouble of helping someone if you follow it up with an insult? Ass i said, and ass I repeat.


----------



## TravKoolBreeze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cap_167* /forum/post/13174929
> 
> 
> Galavision will move to channel 69...REELZ will launch on channel 131...Bloomberg TV moves to channel 30 (replacing YES). On April 9 AZN will be discontinued.



Then where would they put YES (and YES HD) at if the channel won't be on 30. That move really doesn't make any sense and has me calling bravo sierra.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TravKoolBreeze* /forum/post/13175818
> 
> 
> Then where would they put YES (and YES HD) at if the channel won't be on 30. That move really doesn't make any sense and has me calling bravo sierra.



You missed the earlier post that started that


YES is moving to 53 (and YESHD to 753)


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/13175384
> 
> 
> Oh no, It looks like they will be adding a analog channel with bloomberg moving from the 100's
> 
> 
> thanks TWC


----------



## G1Ravage

God I hate it when they juggle channels.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgk* /forum/post/13168237
> 
> 
> I'm a newbie to HDTV (as of last week) and have set up my 42" (Vizio) and a decent receiver (Onkyo 605) but I am not happy with the TW picture. DVDs are fine, but everything except NGC-HD looks pretty crappy. I'm having TW come by this Saturday to check the signal strength but having read the last few months of this thread, I'm not holding out much hope. I'm not really too picky about PQ but it often looks worse than OTA.
> 
> 
> I think my bill is around $160 a month, including Road Runner and TV. That seems like an awful lot to pay and not get a better picture. I've looked a bit at DirecTV but there are far fewer channels, but more in HD. I need to see whether there is anything missing that I would really care about. I hardly ever use On Demand, and don't even watch many movies even though I have five or six channels of HBO, Showtime, etc.
> 
> 
> Oddly, I would miss the Queens local channels which cable is forced to run but DTV would not, since those channels have Democracy Now and weird things like Wildman Steve Brill. Then there is CUNY-TV which often has interesting stuff. Maybe I can switch to just minimal TW and get DTV for the HD channels. It shouldn't cost more than I'm already paying.



One issue you will face is Internet connectivity. Direct has nothing, so if you stay with Road Runner (which is over 3 times faster than DSL) expect to pay an additional 15 bucks per month (last I saw, I now can't find the rate on TWCs site) over what you are now paying.


----------



## Prey521




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/13179263
> 
> 
> One issue you will face is Internet connectivity. Direct has nothing, so if you stay with Road Runner (which is over 3 times faster than DSL) expect to pay an additional 15 bucks per month (last I saw, I now can't find the rate on TWCs site) over what you are now paying.



This is the reason why I went with Earthlink instead of Road Runner when I had my TWC service installed here when I first moved. The rep gave me the option of either one, so I went with Earthlink, in case I decided to cancel my cable service, my cable internet rate wouldn't go up.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Prey521* /forum/post/13179992
> 
> 
> This is the reason why I went with Earthlink instead of Road Runner when I had my TWC service installed here when I first moved. The rep gave me the option of either one, so I went with Earthlink, in case I decided to cancel my cable service, my cable internet rate wouldn't go up.



Bad news: Your Earthlink bill would go up just the same.


----------



## AJ56

I live in upper manhattan. Anyone else getitng choppy ESPNHD and YESHD? This has been going on for a while off and on. I could not even watch the Lakers Suns game last night cause of it. Had to watch it on SD. Why am I paying for something thats not working?


----------



## reggea_boy

I live in brooklyn and I am not getting anything at all


----------



## AJ56




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *reggea_boy* /forum/post/13181088
> 
> 
> I live in brooklyn and I am not getting anything at all




Unreal. WTF are they doing?


----------



## jheart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AJ56* /forum/post/13180547
> 
> 
> I live in upper manhattan. Anyone else getitng choppy ESPNHD and YESHD? This has been going on for a while off and on. I could not even watch the Lakers Suns game last night cause of it. Had to watch it on SD. Why am I paying for something thats not working?



The game was fine for me last night but up to about a week ago my ESPN2 was very choppy, basically unwatchable. I think it's been pretty stable for about a week now but I still don't trust it. Has anyone ever heard of DirectTV or any OTA transmission being choppy ?


----------



## Prey521




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/13180322
> 
> 
> Bad news: Your Earthlink bill would go up just the same.



WTF? Damn, had no idea...that does suck!! Luckily, FIOS is rolling out in my town pretty soon. So as soon as they're all setup, bahbye CrimeWarner, hello FIOS Internet/DirecTV!


----------



## jheart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Prey521* /forum/post/13181449
> 
> 
> WTF? Damn, had no idea...that does suck!! Luckily, FIOS is rolling out in my town pretty soon. So as soon as they're all setup, bahbye CrimeWarner, hello FIOS Internet/DirecTV!



I think I'm with you but FIOS is not offered in my area yet.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/13175384
> 
> 
> Oh no, It looks like they will be adding a analog channel with bloomberg moving from the 100's
> 
> 
> thanks TWC



There is not necessarily any relation between the channel numbers and whether they are sent out on the analog wire or not.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/13183235
> 
> 
> There is not necessarily any relation between the channel numbers and whether they are sent out on the analog wire or not.



I believe every channel in the digital lineup below 80 is also available on the analog service (obviously not in the same location...)


EDIT: Sorry... Every channel below 60... along with most between 60 and 80


----------



## disafan

These channel lineup changes aren't showing up online. Where did people find them?


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/13183235
> 
> 
> There is not necessarily any relation between the channel numbers and whether they are sent out on the analog wire or not.



that is true, I think HSN went digital only on channel 39 back in October.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disafan* /forum/post/13184116
> 
> 
> These channel lineup changes aren't showing up online. Where did people find them?



Check your next bill (check back a page - first guy to bring it up saw it on his bill)


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/13184344
> 
> 
> that is true, I think HSN went digital only on channel 39 back in October.



HSN is on channel 60 analog.


----------



## rgrossman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ewooding* /forum/post/13150393
> 
> 
> I guess I don't understand what I am doing wrong. Like I said, I get only the local channels and all I did was plug in the cable to my TV. I have been told that these are QAM signals which are unencrypted by TW.
> 
> 
> Can you elaborate on why it's theft? What is the difference if I were to use an HD antenna (which doesn't really work well in my area since I am on the second floor and the signal is pretty weak)?



It makes no difference what type of signal you are getting. If you connect to a cable company's system without paying for it it's theft of service.


----------



## cap_167




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AJ56* /forum/post/13180547
> 
> 
> I live in upper manhattan. Anyone else getitng choppy ESPNHD and YESHD? This has been going on for a while off and on. I could not even watch the Lakers Suns game last night cause of it. Had to watch it on SD. Why am I paying for something thats not working?



This has happened to me a few times most recently about 2 weeks ago and it's the same channels you've mentioned however it didn't occur yesturday.


----------



## skanter1

The grey screen freezes of a few weeks ago have totally stopped on my 8300HD. (whew!) Is anyone still having these issues?


----------



## 5w30




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ewooding* /forum/post/13150393
> 
> 
> I guess I don't understand what I am doing wrong. Like I said, I get only the local channels and all I did was plug in the cable to my TV. I have been told that these are QAM signals which are unencrypted by TW.
> 
> 
> Can you elaborate on why it's theft? What is the difference if I were to use an HD antenna (which doesn't really work well in my area since I am on the second floor and the signal is pretty weak)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I have read this topic on Wikipedia that describes my understanding of the signals. Which is obviously different than yours.



Pretty simple. The cable is owned by Time Warner. The City of New York has granted Time Warner the exclusive right to sell programming and other services delivered on that cable within their franchise area.

It's theft of services, like hooking your home's electric system into the local provider's grid without being metered, or clamping onto a telephone line and getting dial tone service without being billed.

If caught penalties are severe, as you've violated numerous local, state, and federal laws.

And if you don't understand that concept via the simple analogies above, you are on the wrong forum.

There are message boards about tv antennas on another part of this forum.

Schnorrer.


----------



## jheart

I am watching ESPN2 right now and from time to time it is pretty choppy. And there is a Time Warner cable commercial on right now. How ironic.


----------



## AJ56




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jheart* /forum/post/13188116
> 
> 
> I am watching ESPN2 right now and from time to time it is pretty choppy. And there is a Time Warner cable commercial on right now. How ironic.




LOL. Same thing here. Its still going on. They need to fix crapola service. If it were not for the dumb Housing Project building codes where you can not install a Satellite, I would of been had TW service outta here.


----------



## weirdbird1

Well, it appears that my HD programming is being updated at the moment. CNNHD is now appearing on 710, although as of now it's a black screen. MHD is appearing on 720, but is saying "to receive this channel call customer care" A&E HD is on 746 with the same message, as well as Food Network HD on 750, and HGTVhd on 764. I live in Bay Ridge, Brooklyn and am subscribed to the Digital Starter pack. If anyone else has anything to report on this, it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## twcinsider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/13185184
> 
> 
> HSN is on channel 60 analog.



in northern manhattan, hsn is still "unoffically" seen on ch60 analog w/o box. on analog boxes box skips over the channel 39.


keep in mind that twc gets commisions on sales made from hsn in their franchise areas. there is a lot of cable theft in northern manhattan but hsn sales made in the area still generate revenue from the company even if the order comes from a non-subscriber. other operators such as satellite that also carry hsn may have a different 800 order # which is overlayed so the 800 # and mailing address determines which operator gets the $




in southern manhattan, ch60 is unoccupied at the moment.


re: a previous post about bloomberg. i do not believe the channel will be analog even though it will occupy a low channel # on the dial


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twcinsider* /forum/post/13190919
> 
> 
> in northern manhattan, hsn is still "unoffically" seen on ch60 analog w/o box. on analog boxes box skips over the channel 39.
> 
> 
> keep in mind that twc gets commisions on sales made from hsn in their franchise areas. there is a lot of cable theft in northern manhattan but hsn sales made in the area still generate revenue from the company even if the order comes from a non-subscriber. other operators such as satellite that also carry hsn may have a different 800 order # which is overlayed so the 800 # and mailing address determines which operator gets the $
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in southern manhattan, ch60 is unoccupied at the moment.
> 
> 
> re: a previous post about bloomberg. i do not believe the channel will be analog even though it will occupy a low channel # on the dial



O - It's only at Northern Manhattan?


What a waste...


----------



## coneyparleg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *weirdbird1* /forum/post/13190632
> 
> 
> Well, it appears that my HD programming is being updated at the moment. CNNHD is now appearing on 710, although as of now it's a black screen. MHD is appearing on 720, but is saying "to receive this channel call customer care" A&E HD is on 746 with the same message, as well as Food Network HD on 750, and HGTVhd on 764. I live in Bay Ridge, Brooklyn and am subscribed to the Digital Starter pack. If anyone else has anything to report on this, it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.



Yet again TWC screws Manhattanites


----------



## weirdbird1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coneyparleg* /forum/post/13192509
> 
> 
> Yet again TWC screws Manhattanites



I wouldn't say that yet. I called Time Warner and they're saying they don't know anything about it. The lady told me that those channels were only available in Woodside(which I was already well aware of) I told her that those channels weren't even visible yesterday, and that they had just shown up today.(even though the channels aren't actually showing picture) She told me that they have no control over the channel guides. I don't think these people know what's going on with there own company! I'm just going to cross my fingers and hope for the best.


----------



## jasonDono




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *weirdbird1* /forum/post/13192575
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say that yet. I called Time Warner and they're saying they don't know anything about it. The lady told me that those channels were only available in Woodside(which I was already well aware of) I told her that those channels weren't even visible yesterday, and that they had just shown up today.(even though the channels aren't actually showing picture) She told me that they have no control over the channel guides. I don't think these people know what's going on with there own company! I'm just going to cross my fingers and hope for the best.



They are not showing up here in Brooklyn Heights, even after reboot.


----------



## manhattan12345

I had to call TW customer service today to get them to switch my recurring bill to a new credit card, and when I was on with her I figured I would ***** about my bill and see if she could do something. Granted, my bill is crazy because I have the triple play package, all the movie channels (yes, I like movies, which is why the swooning over the HD sports channels on this forum is oy vey - enough sports channels for now, more movie channels please like MGM HD!







) and two cable boxes, so my TW bill is about $190 a month. Anyway, I mentioned that my building is wired for RCN and I keep getting mailings from them offering $99 a month for the first three months, and now Verizon is wiring my building and I'm getting solicited by them too now - both true. (I threw in Verizon's free HD TV set offer, which they haven't actually done, but it's on the commercials so I figured I would use it.) Anyway, she said let me switch you over to customer retention and tell them what you just told me. So she switched me over and I told the guy all that and asked if there was anything he could do to keep a very good customer happy. He said let me switch you to our introductory $99/month rate (instead of the $129 I'm paying) for a year, and also give you two months free. Bingo. Competition is a good thing. Use it with TW if you can.


----------



## jheart

Screw it. I am going to drop TWC and just pick up a few of these......

http://www.woot.com/ 


Ooops, oh well they are already sold out.


----------



## eljeffreynyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *weirdbird1* /forum/post/13190632
> 
> 
> Well, it appears that my HD programming is being updated at the moment. CNNHD is now appearing on 710, although as of now it's a black screen. MHD is appearing on 720, but is saying "to receive this channel call customer care" A&E HD is on 746 with the same message, as well as Food Network HD on 750, and HGTVhd on 764. I live in Bay Ridge, Brooklyn and am subscribed to the Digital Starter pack. If anyone else has anything to report on this, it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.



flushing, queens here I just noticed the channels below are coming up but im getting black screen:

710 CNNHD

720 MHD

740 HIST HD

746 A&E HD

750 FOOD HD

762 LMN HD

764 HGTV HD

778 TMC HD

794 VS GOLF HD

795 NHLNET HD


778 & 795 have a the blue cust service screen minus the phone# for some weird reason. Hopefully they are working on it and we will have these channels soon.


----------



## Table5

yep, getting the same thing in greenpoint, brooklyn. i just hope it's not a tease.


----------



## weirdbird1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eljeffreynyc* /forum/post/13196305
> 
> 
> flushing, queens here I just noticed the channels below are coming up but im getting black screen:
> 
> 710 CNNHD
> 
> 720 MHD
> 
> 740 HIST HD
> 
> 746 A&E HD
> 
> 750 FOOD HD
> 
> 762 LMN HD
> 
> 764 HGTV HD
> 
> 778 TMC HD
> 
> 794 VS GOLF HD
> 
> 795 NHLNET HD
> 
> 
> 778 & 795 have a the blue cust service screen minus the phone# for some weird reason. Hopefully they are working on it and we will have these channels soon.




Yep, I'm now seeing all of them too. Yesterday I was seeing everything except LMN, VS GOLF, TMC, and NHLNET. Anyone else call time warner? They seem to know nothing about it. This better not be a tease.


----------



## disafan

I decided to call Time Warner about these new channels everyone, including myself, is seeing.


They told me to reset my box(does this ever work for anyone calling with a problem). Then told me the lineup said "Woodside-Queens" and you are in Queens. I explained that I was not in Woodside, and I was previous advised these channels were limited to Woodside and would be very pleased if my neighborhood began to receive them.


I asked them to double-check. They appeared to do so. So, they insisted on a service appointment. I asked them if they would be compensating me for my time if I was indeed correct. I made them document the record with that. If they make me hang around on Thursday to investigate channels I'm not supposed to get, they will be giving me a free month of service.


Any theories on how this one is going to work out? Because I would file another DOITT report if it doesn't. Maybe channel lineup isn't something they get involved in, but them wasting my time because they staff with people not advised of what is going on may be.


----------



## weirdbird1

I just got off the phone with Time Warner again. The woman told me that they are "testing" in Woodside only, and that we will most likely see the channels soon as well. However, she said she didn't have a memo or anything like that to reference, but she seems to think we will see the channels in our area soon... I'm going to continue to keep my fingers crossed.



P.S. Everyone should keep bothering Time Warner so they will give us an answer. call 718-358-0900


----------



## chrisbkillian

i'm also in greenpoint - but don't see any new channels


----------



## weirdbird1

This was just posted. It's nothing official, but here it is. http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/02/23...s-brooklyn-ny/


----------



## disafan

I did some checking...I have three boxes.


SA3250HD

SA8300HD

SA4250HDC


Only the HDC is seeing new channels. The others see nothing.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disafan* /forum/post/13201492
> 
> 
> I did some checking...I have three boxes.
> 
> 
> SA3250HD
> 
> SA8300HD
> 
> SA4250HDC
> 
> 
> Only the HDC is seeing new channels. The others see nothing.



This is interesting. Why would the Crappigator box pick up the channels but not the Passport box?


Regardless, it appears that these new HD channels are imminent (for the rest of Queens) since people here are reporting that they are appearing on the guide.







I wouldn’t know since I haven’t been on the Isle of Long for a bit. I’m on an island with no thoughts of HD-- just sandy beaches and palm trees.










Flushing folks, please keep the news flowing so I know what to look forward to.


----------



## dgk

I'm in Flushing and am also seeing the new channels on the guide but no picture yet.


I wanted to ask about HDMI from the Samsung box. I bought a 42" Vizio which has a great picture from DVDs but the OTA HD channels blow away the HDMI feed from the box for the same stations. In fact, all the HD channels from the box look like I'm watching them through a fog. There's sort of a greyish cast to them. I've tried two HDMI cables in each of the two HDMI inputs on the TV. Same thing.


It's tougher to do an A/B comparison with component since the box seems to cut off component if HDMI is connected, but it seems like the component is much better than the HDMI. Does this make any sense?


I was SUPPOSED to get a visit from a TW tech today, from 2 to 6pm. A robot phone call at 10 am asked if I'd be home, I pressed 1 (for yes), and was confirmed by the robot. At 5:30 I called to find out where the guy was, just to be told that he called at 2, got no answer, and isn't coming. I blew a fuse I'm afraid. Well, did they leave a message? Apparently not. We were home the entire time. Were we told there would be ANOTHER confirmation call? No. What crap, even if it rang I don't usually answer unless I recognize the caller id, otherwise they can leave a message. Maybe I'll pick it up if it's someone I know. But if they don't leave a message?


Now I'm waiting for a supervisor to call back and reschedule. I'm asking for a free month. I really am growing to hate TW.


----------



## enysteez

Same here in Jamaica, seeing the new channels on guide for last few days but no video yet. Can't wait for them to come through though cause the lack of hd programing on twc is really starting to wear on me. im this close to switching to directv. Only the road runner is keeping me in line.


----------



## abc5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgk* /forum/post/13202236
> 
> 
> I'm in Flushing and am also seeing the new channels on the guide but no picture yet.
> 
> 
> I wanted to ask about HDMI from the Samsung box. I bought a 42" Vizio which has a great picture from DVDs but the OTA HD channels blow away the HDMI feed from the box for the same stations. In fact, all the HD channels from the box look like I'm watching them through a fog. There's sort of a greyish cast to them. I've tried two HDMI cables in each of the two HDMI inputs on the TV. Same thing.
> 
> 
> It's tougher to do an A/B comparison with component since the box seems to cut off component if HDMI is connected, but it seems like the component is much better than the HDMI. Does this make any sense?
> 
> 
> I was SUPPOSED to get a visit from a TW tech today, from 2 to 6pm. A robot phone call at 10 am asked if I'd be home, I pressed 1 (for yes), and was confirmed by the robot. At 5:30 I called to find out where the guy was, just to be told that he called at 2, got no answer, and isn't coming. I blew a fuse I'm afraid. Well, did they leave a message? Apparently not. We were home the entire time. Were we told there would be ANOTHER confirmation call? No. What crap, even if it rang I don't usually answer unless I recognize the caller id, otherwise they can leave a message. Maybe I'll pick it up if it's someone I know. But if they don't leave a message?
> 
> 
> Now I'm waiting for a supervisor to call back and reschedule. I'm asking for a free month. I really am growing to hate TW.




i remember TW field tech doing the same thing to me in 2004, they can't knock on your door or ring the bell, they can only phone you at the most and if they don't get an answer from you w/ the robot, they pass. how do we prove we did everything on our end w/ the robot call. TW is crazy.


----------



## abc5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disafan* /forum/post/13201492
> 
> 
> I did some checking...I have three boxes.
> 
> 
> SA3250HD
> 
> SA8300HD
> 
> SA4250HDC
> 
> 
> Only the HDC is seeing new channels. The others see nothing.





I have the sa4250hdc. i see nothing but black screens.


what nhood are you it could be hdc and nhood. im bayridge.


----------



## abc5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *weirdbird1* /forum/post/13190632
> 
> 
> Well, it appears that my HD programming is being updated at the moment. CNNHD is now appearing on 710, although as of now it's a black screen. MHD is appearing on 720, but is saying "to receive this channel call customer care" A&E HD is on 746 with the same message, as well as Food Network HD on 750, and HGTVhd on 764. I live in Bay Ridge, Brooklyn and am subscribed to the Digital Starter pack. If anyone else has anything to report on this, it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.



i get the channel guide descriptions for all those channels, just black screen. i bounced my box today, still same thing, as i suspected. i am also bayridge.


----------



## ANGEL 35

They do this all the time. It happend to me. waiting for call.Going down to 23st. for a new box8300HDC.


----------



## disafan

Let me rephrase, only the SA4250HDC sees them on the lineup. I have no actual broadcasts. The other boxes have no added channels.


----------



## coneyparleg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/13206808
> 
> 
> They do this all the time. It happend to me. waiting for call.Going down to 23st. for a new box8300HDC.



post the version number and build date, or any other distinguishing markers on the box so we can tell them apart


----------



## weirdbird1

Well, it's Monday, and still no picture on the new HD channels that have appeared. I called Time Warner again, and sill no new info. I'm going to make a suggestion that everyone who reads this call Time Warner! If 100 people called a day asking the same question, maybe these customer service reps might actually ask someone higher up and get some more info! Then again, it is Time Warner, so my expectations aren't very high. Here is the number. 718-358-0900


----------



## disafan

This announcement showed up on Time Warner's website...


Effective March 12th we will launch REELZ onto ch. 131. Chinese Channel will become a full-time premium service.


Effective March 12th in Manhattan, Brooklyn, and Queens ONLY: We will reposition YES from ch. 30 to ch. 53, YES HD changes from ch. 730 to ch. 753, and Bloomberg TV changes from ch. 104 to ch. 30 and will remain a digital service. Galavision will move from ch. 53 to ch. 69 and will also be added to the DTV en Espanol service level.


Effective March 12th in Woodside, Queens ONLY: We will launch NY 1 HD onto ch. 701.


Effective April 9th AZN will be discontinued by its provider.


Nothing about new HD channels, unless you count that NY1 HD is coming to Woodside only.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disafan* /forum/post/13217054
> 
> 
> This announcement showed up on Time Warner's website...
> 
> 
> Effective March 12th we will launch REELZ onto ch. 131. Chinese Channel will become a full-time premium service.
> 
> 
> Effective March 12th in Manhattan, Brooklyn, and Queens ONLY: We will reposition YES from ch. 30 to ch. 53, YES HD changes from ch. 730 to ch. 753, and Bloomberg TV changes from ch. 104 to ch. 30 and will remain a digital service. Galavision will move from ch. 53 to ch. 69 and will also be added to the DTV en Espanol service level.
> 
> 
> Effective March 12th in Woodside, Queens ONLY: We will launch NY 1 HD onto ch. 701.
> 
> 
> Effective April 9th AZN will be discontinued by its provider.
> 
> 
> Nothing about new HD channels, unless you count that NY1 HD is coming to Woodside only.



Just to add... Staten Island (obviously) gets the same treatment as Woodside Queens.


----------



## DNINE

WTF- Why don't we, UWS get any new HD CHs? Even if they can't give us every CH SI,Queens get's, throw us a bone why don't ya. FIOS where are you


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/13217545
> 
> 
> WTF- Why don't we, UWS get any new HD CHs? Even if they can't give us every CH SI,Queens get's, throw us a bone why don't ya. FIOS where are you



You answered your own question... FiOS availability is 1 big reason for the increased # of HD channels in SI and Woodside Queens. (The other is bandwidth availability - but that is tied to reason #1)


----------



## coneyparleg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *weirdbird1* /forum/post/13216769
> 
> 
> Well, it's Monday, and still no picture on the new HD channels that have appeared. I called Time Warner again, and sill no new info. I'm going to make a suggestion that everyone who reads this call Time Warner! If 100 people called a day asking the same question, maybe these customer service reps might actually ask someone higher up and get some more info! Then again, it is Time Warner, so my expectations aren't very high. Here is the number. 718-358-0900



maybe complaints to DOITT


----------



## DNINE

I don't buy that Bandwidth BS TW has said that before then all of a sudden more HD CHs come out of nowhere! It's happened more then once!


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coneyparleg* /forum/post/13217779
> 
> 
> maybe complaints to DOITT



I already tried that. They responded saying that cannot do anything about programming.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/13218254
> 
> 
> I don't buy that Bandwidth BS TW has said that before then all of a sudden more HD CHs come out of nowhere! It's happened more then once!



Read thru the thread a bit... the bandwidth issue will be clearer...


Once FiOS became available in SI and in parts of Queens - TWC started to clear out analog service.


1 analog channel = 2-3 HD channels....


everyone else is still full on the analog channels (which you don't even see if you are using a cable box... yet you are still being sent them)


----------



## Agent_C

What's the current status, with respect to stability, for this box?


A few months ago people were complaining of freezing, spontaneous re-boots, lengthly cable card updates, guide anomalies, etc.


Has it gotten any better?


A_C


----------



## DNINE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/13218487
> 
> 
> Read thru the thread a bit... the bandwidth issue will be clearer...
> 
> 
> Once FiOS became available in SI and in parts of Queens - TWC started to clear out analog service.
> 
> 
> 1 analog channel = 2-3 HD channels....
> 
> 
> everyone else is still full on the analog channels (which you don't even see if you are using a cable box... yet you are still being sent them)



I have and I understand what your saying the "Thread is saying" All that I'm trying to point out is there have been times when TW has said we do not have any extra BW and then out of no where Starz was added or one of the Sports Chs. A bunch of us would post "where did this come from" I also understand TW play in SI and so forth it's the FIOS threat. Bottom line is they do whats good for them not for the Customer! There is no argument whatsoever with this


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *weirdbird1* /forum/post/13216769
> 
> 
> Well, it's Monday, and still no picture on the new HD channels that have appeared...



Be patient.







This is the way all new HD channels arrive.


First they show up on the programming guide and sooner or later the channel appears. The fact they are in the guide is promising given TWs track record for presenting new channels. They are probably doing final tweaks.


I'm not one to defend TW but it is a great sign that more of us have these channels listed in the guide.







I'm hoping to see them when I'm back in town-- that's when I'll be bitchng and moaning about where they are if they aren't on yet.


----------



## joe147

Hey maybe somebody can help me out with this, I live in an apt and my twc cable connection has been the same since i moved in, now with a new remodel, i'd like my cable to be on the other side of the apt, if i call twc will they send over a tech to do this? do they charge a fee?


thx


----------



## aitchdeeameye




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/13218497
> 
> 
> What's the current status, with respect to stability, for this box?
> 
> 
> A few months ago people were complaining of freezing, spontaneous re-boots, lengthly cable card updates, guide anomalies, etc.
> 
> 
> Has it gotten any better?
> 
> 
> A_C



I just upgraded my bedroom CRT to LCD, upgrading to an HDC box in the process. The two HDCs in my roommate's BR and our living room were problems almost from the day we moved in, with just about all of the issues mentioned in this thread. I found this thread before I upgraded boxes and feared for the worst, but when I went to TW and indicated how our boxes sucked, the CSR (uncharacteristically helpful!) mentioned that the HDC is the newest model, it should work fine, blah blah. But she gave me brand new boxes, and noted that the manufacture date was 1/28/08, so "maybe they will work better than the old ones".


So far, they do! I'd almost say they work great, minus a few small glitches, but every passport box I ever had was full of glitches too. Minor things: using the guide on HD channels will sometimes pin the image to the upper right corner (fixable by going to an SD channel, then going back) and occasionally a show won't record if I'm watching a DVR'ed program - not consistently, but it's happened twice so I just don't watch a recorded show if something important is set to tape.


Overall I'm happy with it, but it's only been 3 weeks, so who knows if it will keep behaving. Our old boxes deteriorated literally within a few days, though. I think it's worth a shot stopping by one of the walk-in centers and asking for the 1/28/08 models. Good luck!


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/13217332
> 
> 
> Just to add... Staten Island (obviously) gets the same treatment as Woodside Queens.



As does Jackson Heights...at least so =far=.


----------



## DNINE

Can someone tell me why MY9 HD show most of the content in 4.3 is it because of the way they broadcast? I would really like to know why a few other stations do the same. Thanks


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/13220325
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me why MY9 HD show most of the content in 4.3 is it because of the way they broadcast? I would really like to know why a few other stations do the same. Thanks



Yeah, MY9 has very little HD content. So mostly you're just seeing an upconverted 4:3 SD picture on that channel.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/13218254
> 
> 
> I don't buy that Bandwidth BS TW has said that before then all of a sudden more HD CHs come out of nowhere! It's happened more then once!



It's true -- they're out of bandwidth for now. When new channels appeared it was because they eliminated SOME analog channels.


TWC has 2 possible paths to getting us MANY more HD channels (eliminating the analog channels, or going with switched digital video), it's just that they have been glacial in getting anything done. The problem is that FIOS is not here yet so they have no incentive to pick up the pace.










When FIOS comes to Manhattan you can bet they'll be all over it.


----------



## weirdbird1

This was just posted on engadgethd.com by another user who had called time warner this evening. Here is his post.


"I called this evening..actually got a tech rep that knew a little something. She said the new HD channels in the guide arent a fluke and its in process of coming online. Its tied to the Analog--Digital Conversion. As of Thirsday, Analog is gone and its digital only with TWC in Queens and Brooklyn (maybe Manhattan too) so soon after we should be getting more HD channels like Staten Island and Woodside are getting. She also said these HD Channels may come online before Thurs. Hope that helps."


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *weirdbird1* /forum/post/13216769
> 
> 
> Well, it's Monday, and still no picture on the new HD channels that have appeared. I called Time Warner again, and sill no new info. I'm going to make a suggestion that everyone who reads this call Time Warner! If 100 people called a day asking the same question, maybe these customer service reps might actually ask someone higher up and get some more info! Then again, it is Time Warner, so my expectations aren't very high. Here is the number. 718-358-0900




What new line ups do you see in the guide? I'm away right now so I don't have access to the guide (cable).


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *weirdbird1* /forum/post/13221729
> 
> 
> This was just posted on engadgethd.com by another user who had called time warner this evening. Here is his post.
> 
> 
> "I called this evening..actually got a tech rep that knew a little something. She said the new HD channels in the guide arent a fluke and its in process of coming online. Its tied to the Analog--Digital Conversion. As of Thirsday, Analog is gone and its digital only with TWC in Queens and Brooklyn (maybe Manhattan too) so soon after we should be getting more HD channels like Staten Island and Woodside are getting. She also said these HD Channels may come online before Thurs. Hope that helps."



OK... already she sounds like she doesn't know what she's talking about... since the "Analog-Digital Conversion" has nothing to do with cable...


And TWC would not just drop analog service without an announcement... Lots and Lots of people are still on analog service....


If it could be true... it would be great news.... but of course....


----------



## disafan

Sometimes, management doesn't give employees the answer. They shouldn't be making things up though..


I'd like to believe the Thursday thing


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/13221880
> 
> 
> OK... already she sounds like she doesn't know what she's talking about... since the "Analog-Digital Conversion" has nothing to do with cable...
> 
> 
> And TWC would not just drop analog service without an announcement... Lots and Lots of people are still on analog service....
> 
> 
> If it could be true... it would be great news.... but of course....



That is what TWC is doing, ending Analog service for everything except the lifeline channels. They did this in Staten Island early last year, which is why we get more HD than you.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *weirdbird1* /forum/post/13192575
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say that yet. I called Time Warner and they're saying they don't know anything about it. The lady told me that those channels were only available in Woodside(which I was already well aware of) I told her that those channels weren't even visible yesterday, and that they had just shown up today.(even though the channels aren't actually showing picture) She told me that they have no control over the channel guides. I don't think these people know what's going on with there own company! I'm just going to cross my fingers and hope for the best.




Last time they added additional HD channels, same thing happened. GUIDE was updated first, then a few days later, the channels showed up. I was PISSED when TBS carried the divisional series and we didn't have TBS-HD. Luckily, it popped up a few days before the divisional series started (last year's baseball series). Where the hell are the additional Discovery channels. I want my Mythbusters and Dirty Jobs in HD dammit!!!


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/13221959
> 
> 
> Last time they added additional HD channels, same thing happened. GUIDE was updated first, then a few days later, the channels showed up. I was PISSED when TNT carried the divisional series and we didn't have TNT-HD. Luckily, it popped up a few days before the divisional series started (last year's baseball series). Where the hell are the additional Discovery channels. I want my Mythbusters and Dirty Jobs in HD dammit!!!



(TBS)


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/13221941
> 
> 
> That is what TWC is doing, ending Analog service for everything except the lifeline channels. They did this in Staten Island early last year, which is why we get more HD than you.



But didn't the S.I. people get advance warning?


That was my 'other' point...


(The changeover to "all digital" (almost) in SI was an unofficial test market... which seemed to have went well... if they were going to drop analog service in a large area.... you would think there would be a big announcement.... considering the amount of HD thats about to be added.... the silence makes absolutely no sense...)


----------



## manhattan12345

re: the whole "why does this borough get more HD than that borough" question, let's be honest, TW execs are not sitting around saying, "Hey, let's F**K Manhattan. After all, it's only home to the richest, more famous, most media-connected, and, frankly best-looking people in the five boroughs, not to mention our corporate headquarters, no, let's make sure Woodside and S.I. get all the HD channels first."

Hehe, ok, I'm j/k about that description (well, sort of, it actually is true, of course) but obviously they aren't doing that. It clearly is some sort of technical reason, analog vs. digital bandwith capacity, yadda yadda.

But my question is: why don't they just say - the hell with it, here's notice: we're turning off all the analog channels in Manhattan on - pick a date, five months from now to give everyone adequate time - and say, boom, that's it, come August 1, no more analog. If you don't have digital, too bad.

Of course, I doubt they are doing this out of the goodness of their hearts and being worried about some 84-year-old babushka who only wants her basic cable and would be confused about upgrading, there's a legal reason - but, jeez, enough already for christsakes.

This is the media capital of the world, not Chicago, not San Antonio, and not freakin' Queens.

If they are just waiting until the last possible moment when FIOS is finally allowed in Manhattan and the city is wired (and my building is being wired by Verizon as we speak), then TW better get its act together and do something before that, because they will have no customer goodwill left when that glorious day is finally here.




> Quote:
> .. the bandwidth issue will be clearer...
> 
> 
> Once FiOS became available in SI and in parts of Queens - TWC started to clear out analog service.
> 
> 
> 1 analog channel = 2-3 HD channels....
> 
> 
> everyone else is still full on the analog channels (which you don't even see if you are using a cable box... yet you are still being sent them)


----------



## dreg14




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/13221880
> 
> 
> OK... already she sounds like she doesn't know what she's talking about... since the "Analog-Digital Conversion" has nothing to do with cable...
> 
> 
> And TWC would not just drop analog service without an announcement... Lots and Lots of people are still on analog service....
> 
> 
> If it could be true... it would be great news.... but of course....



I heard TWC sent letters out to all Queens and Brooklyn customers with analog boxes that their boxes would stop working on 2/29/2008. The should make arrangements with TWC and get a digital box to resume service. I'm in Bayside,Queens and I still don't have the new HD channels showing up in the guide. I have both the 8300HD and the 8300HDC. My father is in Flushing and he also has no new HD channels in his guide [he has 2 8300HDCs]


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *manhattan12345* /forum/post/13222042
> 
> 
> re: the whole "why does this borough get more HD than that borough" question, let's be honest, TW execs are not sitting around saying, "Hey, let's F**K Manhattan. After all, it's only home to the richest, more famous, most media-connected, and, frankly best-looking people in the five boroughs, not to mention our corporate headquarters, no, let's make sure Woodside and S.I. get all the HD channels first."
> 
> Hehe, ok, I'm j/k about that description (well, sort of, it actually is true, of course) but obviously they aren't doing that. It clearly is some sort of technical reason, analog vs. digital bandwith capacity, yadda yadda. [snip].




Manhattan is always tough when it comes to infrastructure upgrades. The density and population makes it difficult. After all, Ma Bell invented T1 signaling because they were faced with digging up Manhattan to add additional twisted pair cabling, or come up with some way of mux'ing the signals. And T1 was born.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/13218487
> 
> 
> Read thru the thread a bit... the bandwidth issue will be clearer...
> 
> 
> Once FiOS became available in SI and in parts of Queens - TWC started to clear out analog service.
> 
> 
> 1 analog channel = 2-3 HD channels....
> 
> 
> everyone else is still full on the analog channels (which you don't even see if you are using a cable box... yet you are still being sent them)



True, but didn't they dump a handful of analog channels last year in NYC...enough to add at least 10 HD channels. And what did we get???


----------



## qbbraveheart

I dont know why its so hard to give Brooklyn NY1 HD...why does it have to be woodside only


wth!?!?!?

grrrrr


and I want SPEED HD and SpikeTV HD(didnt Spike say they were going HD this year?)


----------



## weirdbird1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/13221880
> 
> 
> OK... already she sounds like she doesn't know what she's talking about... since the "Analog-Digital Conversion" has nothing to do with cable...
> 
> 
> And TWC would not just drop analog service without an announcement... Lots and Lots of people are still on analog service....
> 
> 
> If it could be true... it would be great news.... but of course....



My guess is that she meant they were switching to Switched Digital Video.(and I hadn't thought about this until just now) It's also possible that the person who called didn't quite understand what she was trying to say. Here is some info from wiki about SDV :Switched Video, also called Switched Digital Video or SDV, is a telecommunications industry term for a network scheme for distributing digital video via a cable with limited capacity. Switched video sends the digital video in a more efficient manner so that additional uses may be made of the freed up bandwidth. The scheme applies to digital video distribution both on typical cable TV systems using QAM channels, or on IPTV systems. *Users of analog video transmitted on the cable are unaffected.* For more info on the subject visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Switched_video 



edit: Still, you would think we would have gotten some kind of notification about something this major. Not to mention the customer service reps would know more about it. I called 2 times last week and once today. I got different answers all 3 times, and those were ALL different from what I had reported from another user in the earlier post about the switch on Thursday. I guess only time will tell. I'm not going to call them anymore. If anyone else feels the need to do so, please do.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/13222159
> 
> 
> True, but didn't they dump a handful of analog channels last year in NYC...enough to add at least 10 HD channels. And what did we get???



could be used for internet/phone service.... but i can't tell you for sure - since i'm not too familiar on the detailed info on how those services work...


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *weirdbird1* /forum/post/13222196
> 
> 
> My guess is that she meant they were switching to Switched Digital Video.(and I hadn't thought about this until just now) It's also possible that the person who called didn't quite understand what she was trying to say. Here is some info from wiki about SDV :Switched Video, also called Switched Digital Video or SDV, is a telecommunications industry term for a network scheme for distributing digital video via a cable with limited capacity. Switched video sends the digital video in a more efficient manner so that additional uses may be made of the freed up bandwidth. The scheme applies to digital video distribution both on typical cable TV systems using QAM channels, or on IPTV systems. *Users of analog video transmitted on the cable are unaffected.* For more info on the subject visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Switched_video



It's not SDV


----------



## dampfnudel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dreg14* /forum/post/13222085
> 
> 
> I heard TWC sent letters out to all Queens and Brooklyn customers with analog boxes that their boxes would stop working on 2/29/2008. The should make arrangements with TWC and get a digital box to resume service. I'm in Bayside,Queens and I still don't have the new HD channels showing up in the guide. I have both the 8300HD and the 8300HDC. My father is in Flushing and he also has no new HD channels in his guide [he has 2 8300HDCs]



I hope it's true. I live in Downtown Brooklyn and so far the new HD channels are not showing up on the passport guide of my 3250HD.


Question- if the analogs are dropped in Bklyn & Queens, couldn't TW add more HD channels like Scifi HD, Animal Planet HD, etc. ? I know they already have the right to carry them. Come on, I want to see Battlestar Galactica in HD when the final season arrives in April.


----------



## weirdbird1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/13222224
> 
> 
> It's not SDV



I'm not saying that it is for sure, but it was just a thought that I had. Not to mention that Time Warner has already done this in Austin(just to name one). In an interview with Melinda Witmer, Time Warner's senior vice president and chief programming officer, she said this. "We will be rolling out Switched Digital Video (a new transmission technology) by the end of the year and that will allow us to offer a lot more channels. So to see the DIRECTV ads that tell consumers that they will have three times the number of channels as cable is not a factual statement...Competition is one thing but Time Warner was not prepared to accept that. I'm 100 percent confident that we will have as compelling a HD lineup as DIRECTV." Again, I'm not saying that this is what is happening in Brooklyn/Queens, it was just a thought.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *weirdbird1* /forum/post/13222351
> 
> 
> I'm not saying that it is for sure, but it was just a thought that I had. Not to mention that Time Warner has already done this in Austin. In an interview with Melinda Witmer, Time Warner's senior vice president and chief programming officer, she said this. "We will be rolling out Switched Digital Video (a new transmission technology) by the end of the year and that will allow us to offer a lot more channels. So to see the DIRECTV ads that tell consumers that they will have three times the number of channels as cable is not a factual statement...Competition is one thing but Time Warner was not prepared to accept that. I'm 100 percent confident that we will have as compelling a HD lineup as DIRECTV." Again, I'm not saying that this is what is happening in Brooklyn/Queens, it was just a thought.



SDV news is kept somewhat thoroughly in the national TWC thread... and there's been no news at all for SDV in NYC... and its not needed either... dropping analog service is the key (and it seems to be happening.... slowly)


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *qbbraveheart* /forum/post/13222169
> 
> 
> I dont know why its so hard to give Brooklyn NY1 HD...why does it have to be woodside only
> 
> 
> wth!?!?!?
> 
> grrrrr
> 
> 
> and I want SPEED HD and SpikeTV HD(didnt Spike say they were going HD this year?)



I did see an ad for Spike HD this weekend if that helps.


----------



## weirdbird1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/13222451
> 
> 
> SDV news is kept somewhat thoroughly in the national TWC thread... and there's been no news at all for SDV in NYC... and its not needed either... dropping analog service is the key (and it seems to be happening.... slowly)



That's what ticks me off about this whole thing. People are seeing these new channels(with no picture) and there hasn't been ANY news on Time Warner's site. Not to mention that the the service reps don't know anything about it.(or at least most of them, and even the ones who have info can't actually confirm it.) It just sucks that we the customer are left to fend for our selves and to only speculate on what is happening. Let's just hope that this ISN'T a fluke and that we might actually see new channels soon.


edit:I agree though Berk, it would be pretty crazy on TWC's part to launch SDV with no announcement.


----------



## weirdbird1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dreg14* /forum/post/13222085
> 
> 
> I heard TWC sent letters out to all Queens and Brooklyn customers with analog boxes that their boxes would stop working on 2/29/2008. The should make arrangements with TWC and get a digital box to resume service. I'm in Bayside,Queens and I still don't have the new HD channels showing up in the guide. I have both the 8300HD and the 8300HDC. My father is in Flushing and he also has no new HD channels in his guide [he has 2 8300HDCs]



I thought I remembered reading something like that as well. Do you remember where you heard this from? Would they even bother sending the letter to customers who already have the proper equipment? I would assume it would be something that would show up on a cable bill, but there's nothing on mine. Anyway, I think I'm probably getting way too worked up over this. I'm fairly new to Brooklyn and Time Warner, maybe I just need to live with what I've got.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *weirdbird1* /forum/post/13231344
> 
> 
> I thought I remembered reading something like that as well. Do you remember where you heard this from? Would they even bother sending the letter to customers who already have the proper equipment? I would assume it would be something that would show up on a cable bill, but there's nothing on mine. Anyway, I think I'm probably getting way too worked up over this. I'm fairly new to Brooklyn and Time Warner, maybe I just need to live with what I've got.



It probably would only be sent to people paying for analog service... if you are here... you probably aren't one of them...


----------



## dgk

What boxes are available for TW Queens? I have the Samsung box and seem to be having a problem with the HDMI output into the Vizio's HDMI input. It could be the box, the cable, or the Vizio. I figure the next step is to try a different box so I'm going to Queens Center today to trade it in.


I might try a DVR box just to give that a try.


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgk* /forum/post/13234802
> 
> 
> What boxes are available for TW Queens? I have the Samsung box and seem to be having a problem with the HDMI output into the Vizio's HDMI input. It could be the box, the cable, or the Vizio. I figure the next step is to try a different box so I'm going to Queens Center today to trade it in.
> 
> 
> I might try a DVR box just to give that a try.



The SA 8300HDC DVR is currently being issued to Queens customers. I am not sure what model non DVR HD box is being issued though.


----------



## disafan

I got the SA4250HDC last week to replace my old Pioneer.


----------



## eljeffreynyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgk* /forum/post/13234802
> 
> 
> What boxes are available for TW Queens? I have the Samsung box and seem to be having a problem with the HDMI output into the Vizio's HDMI input. It could be the box, the cable, or the Vizio. I figure the next step is to try a different box so I'm going to Queens Center today to trade it in.
> 
> 
> I might try a DVR box just to give that a try.



Id like to know the same thing. Im tired of the mystro software on the samsung. Does the SA4250 have passport on it? Thanks.


----------



## disafan

I hate going to Queens Center. I've been there twice to exchange boxes because they always bring me the oldest piece of junk they have when they come to repair something.


But the SA4250HDC runs the Mystro Software. They might have something in the back that still runs Passport, but unlikely.


What exactly is the problem with the Mystro software on the non-DVR boxes? I heard a lot of complaints about it on the DVR boxes. So far, it isn't in a room with a HDMI capable TV, but it seems to do well enough for basic tuning. It is certainly an improvement over the old Pioneer. But that isn't saying much.


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eljeffreynyc* /forum/post/13238712
> 
> 
> Id like to know the same thing. Im tired of the mystro software on the samsung. Does the SA4250 have passport on it? Thanks.



The SA4250HDC should have Navigator on it which is not highly favored by the forum community here.


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disafan* /forum/post/13238819
> 
> 
> I hate going to Queens Center. I've been there twice to exchange boxes because they always bring me the oldest piece of junk they have when they come to repair something.
> 
> 
> But the SA4250HDC runs the Mystro Software. They might have something in the back that still runs Passport, but unlikely.
> 
> 
> What exactly is the problem with the Mystro software on the non-DVR boxes? I heard a lot of complaints about it on the DVR boxes. So far, it isn't in a room with a HDMI capable TV, but it seems to do well enough for basic tuning. It is certainly an improvement over the old Pioneer. But that isn't saying much.



Probably the biggest issue with it is the lack of support for changing output formats for an HDMI hookup. You are stuck viewing channels at default settings. I for example cannot turn off 480i and keep the rest of the output formats from the box.


Other members have different issues, but I honestly have not had any other issues with my box outside of the HDMI issues.


----------



## disafan

I hope analog is not fully gone. I use it with the built in PIP on my Vizio to tune in a box with the Weather Channel or news while I'm watching something else. The Vizio has a digital tuner, but I don't want to write them a letter requesting they decrypt all the 24 hour news stations and such on QAM just so I can use my PIP.


Why the FCC can force cable companies to cable cards, but can't provide some incentive for manufacturers to actually build reasonably priced TVs with them in them is beyond me.


----------



## eljeffreynyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disafan* /forum/post/13238819
> 
> 
> I hate going to Queens Center. I've been there twice to exchange boxes because they always bring me the oldest piece of junk they have when they come to repair something.
> 
> 
> But the SA4250HDC runs the Mystro Software. They might have something in the back that still runs Passport, but unlikely.
> 
> 
> What exactly is the problem with the Mystro software on the non-DVR boxes? I heard a lot of complaints about it on the DVR boxes. So far, it isn't in a room with a HDMI capable TV, but it seems to do well enough for basic tuning. It is certainly an improvement over the old Pioneer. But that isn't saying much.



One of the main reasons I dislike Mystro is not being able to see what is on another channel without actually going to it. For example on the passport if I am watching 704 and want to see whats on 728 I press Info twice and then enter 728 and Ill be able to see (in the info bar) what is on 728 without having to switch from 704. On the mystro I cannot do that it switches right to 728 even after pressing Info twice. Anyone know if that can be done on Mystro?


----------



## MacAlert

Is anyone else having internet problems with RoadRunner? For the last couple of days, I have not been seeing anything above 150 kb/s on downloads. I tried rebooting the modem and the router but no change.


----------



## slumpey326

yes, I have been having problem with roadrunner also. seems really slow.


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slumpey326* /forum/post/13246132
> 
> 
> yes, I have been having problem with roadrunner also. seems really slow.



Ditto here in Queens. Seems like it is defintiley worse at peak hours (6-midnight). This morning I was back over 7500k d/l - which although isn't as fast as it once was, is acceptable. Last 2 nights I was around 550k.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/13218487
> 
> 
> Read thru the thread a bit... the bandwidth issue will be clearer...
> 
> 
> Once FiOS became available in SI and in parts of Queens - TWC started to clear out analog service.
> 
> 
> 1 analog channel = 2-3 HD channels....
> 
> 
> everyone else is still full on the analog channels (which you don't even see if you are using a cable box... yet you are still being sent them)



I seem to recall that CWC (crime warner cable) shut down all 4 premium's analog channels, that should mean bandwidth for up to a dozen HD channels. I think we got 2 at the very end of 2007 (one of which was NatGeo HD and I AM VERY happy about that)...


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/13219380
> 
> 
> Be patient.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not one to defend TW but it is a great sign that more of us have these channels listed in the guide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping to see them when I'm back in town-- that's when I'll be bitchng and moaning about where they are if they aren't on yet.



Oh the horror, the horror (in my best Brando voice). How about the Manhattanites who won't get all those additional channels (even though we pay for them at a higher rate than those who DO get them) until 09 or 2010. And only then if Verizon gets a franchise agreement and starts wiring buildings where their execs do NOT live.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *manhattan12345* /forum/post/13222042
> 
> 
> re: the whole "why does this borough get more HD than that borough" question, let's be honest, TW execs are not sitting around saying, "Hey, let's F**K Manhattan. After all, it's only home to the richest, more famous, most media-connected, and, frankly best-looking people in the five boroughs, not to mention our corporate headquarters, no, let's make sure Woodside and S.I. get all the HD channels first."
> 
> Hehe, ok, I'm j/k about that description (well, sort of, it actually is true, of course) but obviously they aren't doing that. It clearly is some sort of technical reason, analog vs. digital bandwith capacity, yadda yadda.
> 
> But my question is: why don't they just say - the hell with it, here's notice: we're turning off all the analog channels in Manhattan on - pick a date, five months from now to give everyone adequate time - and say, boom, that's it, come August 1, no more analog. If you don't have digital, too bad.
> 
> Of course, I doubt they are doing this out of the goodness of their hearts and being worried about some 84-year-old babushka who only wants her basic cable and would be confused about upgrading, there's a legal reason - but, jeez, enough already for christsakes.
> 
> This is the media capital of the world, not Chicago, not San Antonio, and not freakin' Queens.
> 
> If they are just waiting until the last possible moment when FIOS is finally allowed in Manhattan and the city is wired (and my building is being wired by Verizon as we speak), then TW better get its act together and do something before that, because they will have no customer goodwill left when that glorious day is finally here.



Well, for one thing, I bet pretty much everyone in the outer boroughs are secretly jumping for joy they are getting SOMETHING the snobby Manhattanites don't get, and honestly I am kinda happy for them, even though I'd never live outside Manhattan.


In point of fact, they DID sit around and say "Let's see how we can frak the folks in Manhattan." BUT, it wasn't out of spite, it was simply greed. They CAN screw us because they CAN GET AWAY WITH IT. And they seem to actually own the PSC/DOITT that are supposed to be watching out for us citizens (or else how could they make us pay more for less?).


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/13222451
> 
> 
> SDV news is kept somewhat thoroughly in the national TWC thread... and there's been no news at all for SDV in NYC... and its not needed either... dropping analog service is the key (and it seems to be happening.... slowly)



The thing that REALLY gets my goat is that they knew ALL about this... over 10 YEARS ago! They SAID (and I'm talking about a intelligent conversation I and with a CSR who actually seemed to know what she was talking about) they had a plan to gradually replace all the analog boxes... that part of the "push" was to drop key analog channels to goose those who didn't want to call to swap boxes. If they HAD gone with their own plan, none of this would be an issue today.


In case you're wondering, even way back then they DID have big incentives available. Off the top of my head... switch to digital box and you get 7 HBO channels instead of one, PLUS HBO OnDemand. Switch to a digital box and get 40 some odd all digital music channels. Switch to digital and get a host of new channels, like TCM, and others that were part of the standard package.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eljeffreynyc* /forum/post/13241016
> 
> 
> One of the main reasons I dislike Mystro is not being able to see what is on another channel without actually going to it. For example on the passport if I am watching 704 and want to see whats on 728 I press Info twice and then enter 728 and Ill be able to see (in the info bar) what is on 728 without having to switch from 704. On the mystro I cannot do that it switches right to 728 even after pressing Info twice. Anyone know if that can be done on Mystro?



Press the guide button... you keep seeing/hearing current channel in the top right corner, while accessing the schedules for all channels.


----------



## twcinsider

10 years ago digital cable was no where near what it is today. TCI at the time was one of the pioneers in digital cable. 256QAM modulation was unheard of. Low end converters with telephone return path were $500+ and twice the size of what they are now. DIgital Headend gear was pricey and not as many programmers were transmitting their programming in MPEG2 meaning analog channels had to be converted to digital by the cable companies. This is why TCI created HITS (Headend in the Sky) to lower the cost of launching digital


Riverside Guy why don't you tell "Crime" Warner cable what they should do now to prepare whats coming 10 years from now since the past can't be changed and you seem to know everything.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/13246812
> 
> 
> The thing that REALLY gets my goat is that they knew ALL about this... over 10 YEARS ago! They SAID (and I'm talking about a intelligent conversation I and with a CSR who actually seemed to know what she was talking about) they had a plan to gradually replace all the analog boxes... that part of the "push" was to drop key analog channels to goose those who didn't want to call to swap boxes. If they HAD gone with their own plan, none of this would be an issue today.
> 
> 
> In case you're wondering, even way back then they DID have big incentives available. Off the top of my head... switch to digital box and you get 7 HBO channels instead of one, PLUS HBO OnDemand. Switch to a digital box and get 40 some odd all digital music channels. Switch to digital and get a host of new channels, like TCM, and others that were part of the standard package.


----------



## twcinsider

for almost any business competition will dictate price and product offering. it's not about who can we screw.


staten island and queens will be battleground for twc & fios as long island is battleground for cv & fios





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/13246722
> 
> 
> Well, for one thing, I bet pretty much everyone in the outer boroughs are secretly jumping for joy they are getting SOMETHING the snobby Manhattanites don't get, and honestly I am kinda happy for them, even though I'd never live outside Manhattan.
> 
> 
> In point of fact, they DID sit around and say "Let's see how we can frak the folks in Manhattan." BUT, it wasn't out of spite, it was simply greed. They CAN screw us because they CAN GET AWAY WITH IT. And they seem to actually own the PSC/DOITT that are supposed to be watching out for us citizens (or else how could they make us pay more for less?).


----------



## AndyHDTV

TWCINSIDER, when can Manhattan at least get the current 10 HD channels now in SI & woodside?

Spring, Summer, Fall 2008, 2009?


----------



## lorus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twcinsider* /forum/post/13248141
> 
> 
> for almost any business competition will dictate price and product offering. it's not about who can we screw.
> 
> 
> staten island and queens will be battleground for twc & fios as long island is battleground for cv & fios



cv has voom. we have lifetime movies. and let's not forget the looming bandwidth caps. I feel like I am back in 1991 and Compuserve is limiting the number of hours I can spend online!!!!


With all this talk about how SI has better channel line up, my house must be the only one on my block without dish antennas on the roof. I wonder if people who switch to Dish or DirecTV from TWC ever come back to this thread... Wonder if they countemplate going back.


----------



## disafan

The new channels, 710, 720, 740, 746, 764, etc are no longer on my channel lineup as of a few minutes ago.


----------



## weirdbird1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disafan* /forum/post/13251788
> 
> 
> The new channels, 710, 720, 740, 746, 764, etc are no longer on my channel lineup as of a few minutes ago.



Yep. Me too. I'd call and complain, but how do you complain about channels you never actually had?


----------



## disafan

Can we sue Time Warner for alienation of affection?


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/13250643
> 
> 
> TWCINSIDER, when can Manhattan at least get the current 10 HD channels now in SI & woodside?
> 
> Spring, Summer, Fall 2008, 2009?



TWCINSIDER has been wrong about lineup issues in the past. Apparently, management holds these policies very close and he's not very high up on the totem pole.


A_C


----------



## filcro1

I happen to think that the HDMI issue is a major issue.


This breaks the chain for seamless audio and video switching along with standards that have been set by every other piece of electronic equipment connected to the cable box.


Until this is done everyone is dumbing down equipment, signals and features based on Time Warner Cables lack of internal controls and those of their vendors. SA makes a fortune off of TWC and to have boxes loaded with such poor software and HDMI ports that don't work right is NUTS.


The freezing of boxes, reboots, software conflicts and hardware issues are enough to make anyone wonder how they get consumers to stay with them.


As others get into their markets that will lose market share to those who will try a service just to see if it's better. Some will stay away others will come back but TWC will lose a large customer base from an MSO perspective.


Like most out there I pay $150.00 a month for limited HD, poor audio and equipment that does not work the way it should.


I welcome a chance to look to another hard-wired provider of my TV signal AS SOON AS it is available in my building in Manhattan.






> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/13239056
> 
> 
> Probably the biggest issue with it is the lack of support for changing output formats for an HDMI hookup. You are stuck viewing channels at default settings. I for example cannot turn off 480i and keep the rest of the output formats from the box.
> 
> 
> Other members have different issues, but I honestly have not had any other issues with my box outside of the HDMI issues.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/13246539
> 
> 
> I seem to recall that CWC (crime warner cable) shut down all 4 premium's analog channels, that should mean bandwidth for up to a dozen HD channels. I think we got 2 at the very end of 2007 (one of which was NatGeo HD and I AM VERY happy about that)...



Shutdown, yes, but I'm not sure if they were actually removed from the analog cable broadcast or not yet.


They need to get their butts in gear and get the ball rolling to shut down the rest of the analog channels in Manhattan!


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/13258888
> 
> 
> Shutdown, yes, but I'm not sure if they were actually removed from the analog cable broadcast or not yet.
> 
> 
> They need to get their butts in gear and get the ball rolling to shut down the rest of the analog channels in Manhattan!



Anyone with an analog box should be forced to switch to digital already.... no reason why that hasn't happened... (EDIT - obviously there are reasons... cable boxes cost money - and they need to up their supply... but you'd think by know they'd have enough SD boxes in inventory - with people making the switch to HD)


Then they can eliminate all of the scrambled analog channels.... that'll be more than enough for now.


----------



## UnnDunn

Didn't see this mentioned here yet...


> Quote:
> *Fox Sports Net New York is set to become MSG Plus in mid-March. As expected, FSN NY HD will also become MSG Plus HD*, but channel slots aren't expected to change. Around the same time, YES HD in Manhattan, Brooklyn, Queens and Staten Island will be relocating from channel 730 to 753, while NY1 HD gets added to the Time Warner Cable lineup in Woodside and Staten Island (only, unfortunately) on slot 701. *For subscribers on Staten Island, you can also look forward to seeing Discovery HD (766), Animal Planet HD (786), TLC HD (752) and Science Channel HD (755). Needless to say, Manhattan gets the proverbial shaft yet again, but we'll keep you posted if things change.*



(Emphasis mine)


Discovery HD has been on my personal HD wishlist for a while now. Combined with Science HD and NGC HD, I think my HD nonfiction entertainment needs are just about covered.


----------



## twcinsider

changes are made/planned constantly. then there are changes to the changes. i don't recall giving bad information but if i did please point out the post. i did post recently that bloomberg ch30 would not be on analog shortly before it was announced on the website. high up or not, i've posted for the most part accurate info.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/13255843
> 
> 
> TWCINSIDER has been wrong about lineup issues in the past. Apparently, management holds these policies very close and he's not very high up on the totem pole.
> 
> 
> A_C


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/13260296
> 
> 
> Fox Sports Net New York is set to become MSG Plus in mid-March. As expected, FSN NY HD will also become MSG Plus HD, but channel slots aren't expected to change. Around the same time, YES HD in Manhattan, Brooklyn, Queens and Staten Island will be relocating from channel 730 to 753, while NY1 HD gets added to the Time Warner Cable lineup in Woodside and Staten Island (only, unfortunately) on slot 701. For subscribers on Staten Island, you can also look forward to seeing Discovery HD (766), Animal Planet HD (786), TLC HD (752) and Science Channel HD (755). Needless to say, Manhattan gets the proverbial shaft yet again, but we'll keep you posted if things change.



My, oh, my.

wow.

5 more HD channels not coming to Manhattan for a new total of 15 we don't get.


----------



## disafan

It's Friday, 2/29, and I see no removal of analog channels nor adding of new channels.


Happy Leap Year, everyone.


----------



## twcinsider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/13258888
> 
> 
> Shutdown, yes, but I'm not sure if they were actually removed from the analog cable broadcast or not yet.
> 
> 
> They need to get their butts in gear and get the ball rolling to shut down the rest of the analog channels in Manhattan!



yes! but as in previous posts there are many holdouts that are beyond TW's control. some are residential but most are commercial customers ranging from your local pizza shop to hotels that cherry pick channels using anlog boxes to financial institutions with 50 analog boxes and 20 year old wiring that cannot be upgraded. most of these are in s.manhattan. analog elimination will be in this order by area:


si and western queens (complete)

southeast queens (quics)

northeast queens/west bklyn (bq)

n.manhattan (former paragon)

s.manhattan


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twcinsider* /forum/post/13260391
> 
> 
> yes! but as in previous posts there are many holdouts that are beyond TW's control. some are residential but most are commercial customers ranging from your local pizza shop to hotels that cherry pick channels using anlog boxes to financial institutions with 50 analog boxes and 20 year old wiring that cannot be upgraded. most of these are in s.manhattan. analog elimination will be in this order by area:
> 
> 
> si and western queens (complete)
> 
> southeast queens (quics)
> 
> northeast queens/west bklyn (bq)
> 
> n.manhattan (former paragon)
> 
> s.manhattan



but when????


I dont understand why a handfull of analog channels can't be removed. i'm not asking TWC to remove all the analog channels now.

just enough to get these channels on


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twcinsider* /forum/post/13260391
> 
> 
> yes! but as in previous posts there are many holdouts that are beyond TW's control. some are residential but most are commercial customers ranging from your local pizza shop to hotels that cherry pick channels using anlog boxes to financial institutions with 50 analog boxes and 20 year old wiring that cannot be upgraded. most of these are in s.manhattan. analog elimination will be in this order by area:
> 
> 
> si and western queens (complete)
> 
> southeast queens (quics)
> 
> northeast queens/west bklyn (bq)
> 
> n.manhattan (former paragon)
> 
> s.manhattan



For such large commercial customers, can't TWC do something similar to what Verizon is doing; transmit everything digitally, then install specialized DA converters at the customer's premises to handle their analog boxes?


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twcinsider* /forum/post/13260339
> 
> 
> changes are made/planned constantly. then there are changes to the changes. i don't recall giving bad information but if i did please point out the post. i did post recently that bloomberg ch30 would not be on analog shortly before it was announced on the website. high up or not, i've posted for the most part accurate info.



For starters:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1#post12011931


----------



## lorus

What is this [email protected]#$% about "not releasing the equipment"? I tried to add another HD DVR to my account and felt more then capable of hooking it up myself as my house is already wired.


According to the customer service a technician has to come out for a fee of $30.00.










Why is DirecTV capable of shipping boxes to their customers? I have now had it with TWC.


----------



## justlou




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lorus* /forum/post/13264796
> 
> 
> What is this [email protected]#$% about "not releasing the equipment"? I tried to add another HD DVR to my account and felt more then capable of hooking it up myself as my house is already wired.
> 
> 
> According to the customer service a technician has to come out for a fee of $30.00.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is DirecTV capable of shipping boxes to their customers? I have now had it with TWC.



I was in the same boat. I went to TW to pick up another box, and they wouldn't give it to me. They told me "I need a technician to hook it up". I didn't even want a 2nd DVR, just a 2nd HD box.


----------



## jasonDono

I called yesterday to cancel my phone service. I was paying $129 for the triple play package. The woman told me if I cancelled, it would go down to $102, but she could give me the promotional rate of $99 for the triple play package for one year if I wanted. With no obligation after the year. So $102 without phone or $99 with phone. Time Warner is one crazy company. Give it a try.


----------



## disafan

They want you to buy their home phone service and internet, and don't make it cost effective if you want less than all three. My point was made during my last outage.


TWC: "Ask me how I can save you money on home phone service with our Triple Play."

Me: "If I had phone service with you, how would I be calling you now to tell you my service is out?"


I may be old fashioned, but my loss of home phone service with old-fashioned copper wiring has only been when aforementioned wiring degraded and needed replacement.


----------



## jasonDono




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disafan* /forum/post/13270913
> 
> 
> They want you to buy their home phone service and internet, and don't make it cost effective if you want less than all three. My point was made during my last outage.
> 
> 
> TWC: "Ask me how I can save you money on home phone service with our Triple Play."
> 
> Me: "If I had phone service with you, how would I be calling you now to tell you my service is out?"
> 
> 
> I may be old fashioned, but my loss of home phone service with old-fashioned copper wiring has only been when aforementioned wiring degraded and needed replacement.



Not sure what your point is. You'd rather pay $3 more a month not to have the phone service? As poor quality as it is, it's not worth it to pay money NOT to have it.


----------



## disafan

More that I hate the Triple Play idea. That you can't get any consideration for being a loyal customer merely having cable from them. They are Time Warner Cable.


All these Service Contracts people complain about not being offered in all boros...I'm in Queens, and my loyalty as a long-time customer is not rewarded at all if I'm willing to commit.


----------



## bigwong

Just moved into lower Manhattan. Ordered cable and HDTV service through TW. They wouldn't install the HD because I didn't have a TV yet. I just bought two new HDTV's. without the HD Cable box, what will I be able to watch in HD? I've already scheduled for installation 2 HD boxes, but if the smaller tv can get the OTA channels in the clear, I won't need the box. Sorry if this has been discussed before, but I couldn't find any info.

TIA


----------



## disafan

If you have a television with a digital tuner, it will pick up local broadcast stations, which Time Warner doesn't encrypt, and a few random other ones.


Same with an analog tuner, but that won't be for much longer...although they are required, I gathered, to keep broadcast analog on the line till 2012.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigwong* /forum/post/13274260
> 
> 
> Just moved into lower Manhattan. Ordered cable and HDTV service through TW. They wouldn't install the HD because I didn't have a TV yet. I just bought two new HDTV's. without the HD Cable box, what will I be able to watch in HD? I've already scheduled for installation 2 HD boxes, but if the smaller tv can get the OTA channels in the clear, I won't need the box. Sorry if this has been discussed before, but I couldn't find any info.
> 
> TIA



If your HDTV has a built-in QAM tuner (most do at this point) - then you'll get the locals in HD, along with TNTHD - without a box.


You'll also be able to get the regular analog channels 'for now' (not much more beyond those your getting in HD)


It's been discussed before... but I'm sure this thread has become impossible to search thru..


----------



## Prey521




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justlou* /forum/post/13267160
> 
> 
> I was in the same boat. I went to TW to pick up another box, and they wouldn't give it to me. They told me "I need a technician to hook it up". I didn't even want a 2nd DVR, just a 2nd HD box.



That's weird, at my local TWC office, they'll give me whichever box I need.


----------



## Prey521




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disafan* /forum/post/13270913
> 
> 
> TWC: "Ask me how I can save you money on home phone service with our Triple Play."
> 
> Me: "If I had phone service with you, how would I be calling you now to tell you my service is out?"




Cell phone?


----------



## neverfaithful

Hey just cancelled my TWC account and ordered Direct TV with Verizon DSL deal, goodbye and good rittens TWC you %#@&* %&@# big you know what. Check the FCC fact sheet ( http://www.fcc.gov/mb/facts/otard.html ) if u want DTV installed in ur Apt. and building. Know the facts. Dont let TWC rip you off of your hard earned money. Take a stand now.


----------



## hsimms




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/13217760
> 
> 
> You answered your own question... FiOS availability is 1 big reason for the increased # of HD channels in SI and Woodside Queens. (The other is bandwidth availability - but that is tied to reason #1)



As I write, the upper molding in my hallway that hides TW cabling is getting torn up. Asked one of the laborers if he was making room for FIOS. He acknowledged they were but had no timeframe for service.


Major NYC landlord, 34 year old 1200 unit complex that was wired for Sterling-Manhattan (TWC) at the outset. Chambers Street vicinity.


----------



## dgk

I CAN copy shows off the DVR? I just spoke to TW and according to the guy I spoke to, I can copy shows off the DVR onto my computer. He said the instructions were on channel 100. I thought that this couldn't be done but I'm at work and can't check it out. It's a SA box but I don't know the model; I just got it last week. I asked at the time and was told that I couldn't copy off of the DVR box.


Today's guy said that the only limitation was on-demand programming.


True? False?


The new box does have its quirks though. Sometimes it just decides to switch to 480 for HD channels and I need to flick around to a few HD channels before it fixes itself. And if I go to Settings, it has about a 25% chance of keeping the picture in the upper right hand corner after exiting settings. A great postcard view. Still, if I can copy shows off it, then it's a keeper.


----------



## Gooddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Prey521* /forum/post/13276896
> 
> 
> That's weird, at my local TWC office, they'll give me whichever box I need.



I have had no issues swapping boxes such as a standard box for a HD DVR when I've replaced TV's but I think they will not give you a box for a new additional outlet, they want a tech onsite to run cable or bless the current installed wire. .


----------



## lorus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gooddog* /forum/post/13281493
> 
> 
> I have had no issues swapping boxes such as a standard box for a HD DVR when I've replaced TV's but I think they will not give you a box for a new additional outlet, they want a tech onsite to run cable or bless the current installed wire. .



Here's a thought. If I was smart enough to find their office, I think I can find my way back and return the box if it does not work.



In any case, when I plug in that wire into my SD tv I get the analog channels, so I am 99.99% confident that the box will work and I can install it myself.


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justlou* /forum/post/13267160
> 
> 
> I was in the same boat. I went to TW to pick up another box, and they wouldn't give it to me. They told me "I need a technician to hook it up". I didn't even want a 2nd DVR, just a 2nd HD box.



If you never had a second box, they need to send their tech out to install the wiring for you. Comcast does the same thing in PA (comfirmed with my brother-in-law).


----------



## justlou




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacAlert* /forum/post/13281733
> 
> 
> If you never had a second box, they need to send their tech out to install the wiring for you. Comcast does the same thing in PA (comfirmed with my brother-in-law).



I don't need anything wired. My whole house is wired. I'm only using one HD box though.


----------



## justlou




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Prey521* /forum/post/13276896
> 
> 
> That's weird, at my local TWC office, they'll give me whichever box I need.



They'll give me "a" box. They gave me my first one. They won't give me a 2nd one without a service call.


----------



## ANGEL 35

Is any one getting a cable card upgrade. Im getting one now? Any one else? Its at 96%


----------



## Design1314

Hi all, I currently have TWC TV (non-HD) + internet + a phone line. I think its a TWC package. I can't get Verizon Fios at my area where I live. Does TWC have a HDTV program that comes with the internet and phone line? how much is it? Thanks.


----------



## weirdbird1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Design1314* /forum/post/13288891
> 
> 
> Hi all, I currently have TWC TV (non-HD) + internet + a phone line. I think its a TWC package. I can't get Verizon Fios at my area where I live. Does TWC have a HDTV program that comes with the internet and phone line? how much is it? Thanks.


 http://www.timewarnercable.com


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Design1314* /forum/post/13288891
> 
> 
> Hi all, I currently have TWC TV (non-HD) + internet + a phone line. I think its a TWC package. I can't get Verizon Fios at my area where I live. Does TWC have a HDTV program that comes with the internet and phone line? how much is it? Thanks.



adding HD is 'free' (only extra cost is for a small group of channels - HDNet, HDNetMovies, and MOJOHD)


All you need is to get your box replaced (along with a new HDTV... and the right cables, which they are supposed to provide with the box)


Package cost would be the same.


----------



## AndyHDTV

HD VOD atop list of changes coming to TWC New York / New Jersey

Posted Mar 4th 2008 6:51AM by Darren Murph

Filed under: Industry, Cable, New content


"Just days after we learned of a few channel transformations coming up in the TWC New York / New Jersey markets, along comes word that quite a few other alterations are in the pipeline. For starters, HD VOD is slated to launch on May 15th in Staten Island (which currently has an "all digital" system), and other markets (Brooklyn / Queens, Manhattan, Hudson Valley and New Jersey) should receive the service before the end of Q3 2008. Additionally, Start Over and Quick Clips will reportedly be coming to all of the aforementioned systems on July 1st, but a soft launch is apt to sneak in a month prior. Still not enough? No worries -- Time Warner will also be busting out a new service dubbed Virtual Video Store, which will supposedly offer up a library of older movies for rent at just $1.99 apiece. Now, let's see if TWC delivers, shall we?"



http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/03/04...rk-new-jersey/


----------



## Gooddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lorus* /forum/post/13281574
> 
> 
> Here's a thought. If I was smart enough to find their office, I think I can find my way back and return the box if it does not work.
> 
> 
> 
> In any case, when I plug in that wire into my SD tv I get the analog channels, so I am 99.99% confident that the box will work and I can install it myself.



Here is another thought


When I purchased my home, TWC was already in the house. I called them to get service and was told that they need to send a tech over. I told them I could screw the cable in to the box but they insisted. When the tech arrived, he determined he needed to rewire the house and the feed from the pole. The old cable was out of spec.


sometimes they have reasons..


----------



## Gooddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/13289516
> 
> 
> HD VOD atop list of changes coming to TWC New York / New Jersey
> 
> Posted Mar 4th 2008 6:51AM by Darren Murph
> 
> Filed under: Industry, Cable, New content
> 
> 
> "Just days after we learned of a few channel transformations coming up in the TWC New York / New Jersey markets, along comes word that quite a few other alterations are in the pipeline. For starters, HD VOD is slated to launch on May 15th in Staten Island (which currently has an "all digital" system), and other markets (Brooklyn / Queens, Manhattan, Hudson Valley and New Jersey) should receive the service before the end of Q3 2008. Additionally, Start Over and Quick Clips will reportedly be coming to all of the aforementioned systems on July 1st, but a soft launch is apt to sneak in a month prior. Still not enough? No worries -- Time Warner will also be busting out a new service dubbed Virtual Video Store, which will supposedly offer up a library of older movies for rent at just $1.99 apiece. Now, let's see if TWC delivers, shall we?"
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/03/04...rk-new-jersey/



Most if not all of these "system upgrades" upgrade TWC ability to charge its customers more for these services and provide addition revenue for TWC. The only thing I want are more HD channels which is not mentioned at all.


----------



## scott_bernstein

Start Over & Quick Clips -- I'm wondering if those require Navigator????? Maybe we have a date that they're going to stuff it onto our older 8300HDs?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/13289516
> 
> 
> Additionally, Start Over and Quick Clips will reportedly be coming to all of the aforementioned systems on July 1st, but a soft launch is apt to sneak in a month prior.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/13250643
> 
> 
> TWCINSIDER, when can Manhattan at least get the current 10 HD channels now in SI & woodside?
> 
> Spring, Summer, Fall 2008, 2009?



Does the "10" you mention include NY1HD? My recollection is that it must as I recall the lineup having nine more. The 10 will soon be 11 as I just read a HD VOD service will start shortly... but only in Woodside/SI.


As for when... I'd say by the end of 2010. Or when Verizon has most of their fiber run in Manhattan, which may very well spill into 2010.


Factor in how long Crime Warner can lobby against Verizon getting a franchise to deliver TV services.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/13291057
> 
> 
> Start Over & Quick Clips -- I'm wondering if those require Navigator????? Maybe we have a date that they're going to stuff it onto our older 8300HDs?



yes it does. So you either have to upgrade your box or TWC will push the new mystro software onto all boxes at that time.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/13260426
> 
> 
> but when????
> 
> 
> I dont understand why a handfull of analog channels can't be removed. i'm not asking TWC to remove all the analog channels now.
> 
> just enough to get these channels on



What about the 4 analogs that were shut down in Manhattan 6 months ago? We got nothing out of that... and why should we? It's not like we can get OTA or hook up a dish to satellite... well, there ARE some who can, I figure maybe a few thousand homes at best. The other 800,000 homes are stuck.. and will stay that way until we can actually GET FiOS TV.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/13291445
> 
> 
> yes it does. So you either have to upgrade your box or TWC will push the new mystro software onto all boxes at that time.



The big questions are:


1) Will they actually announce a date when they will push it to the HD boxes?


2) Or will they do it without warning potentially erasing thousands and thousands of hours of already recorded content?


----------



## Galager

Has anyone tried or does anyone use a Tivo HD box on time warner? Are there any downsides to going this route besides the $300 cost of the box? I have and 8300 HDC and it is awful. The passport software was so much better as far as options and stability.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/13291508
> 
> 
> What about the 4 analogs that were shut down in Manhattan 6 months ago? We got nothing out of that... and why should we? It's not like we can get OTA or hook up a dish to satellite... well, there ARE some who can, I figure maybe a few thousand homes at best. The other 800,000 homes are stuck.. and will stay that way until we can actually GET FiOS TV.



Channels may have been used for internet service... they did introduce the premium level 15 and 20mbit/sec packages not long ago... (at least i think it wasn't too long ago)


There are other services running on the cable line other than TV....


----------



## BrewCrew8

any prayer for Speed HD on TWC Staten island??


----------



## lorus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrewCrew8* /forum/post/13295952
> 
> 
> any prayer for Speed HD on TWC Staten island??



I think we sooner will get NASCAR track on Staten Island before we get a new HD channel on TWC.


Isn't that the ultimate form of HD?


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrewCrew8* /forum/post/13295952
> 
> 
> any prayer for Speed HD on TWC Staten island??



about the same chances of a NASCAR building a track in S.I.


so far it is not known if TWC has the rights to Speed-HD.


Here is the latest update:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=652328


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lorus* /forum/post/13296531
> 
> 
> I think we sooner will get NASCAR track on Staten Island before we get a new HD channel on TWC.
> 
> 
> Isn't that the ultimate form of HD?




wow, u beat me with the same joke.


----------



## lorus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/13296553
> 
> 
> wow, u beat me with the same joke.



Alas, this is laughter through tears...


----------



## dgk

Woot is selling a Tivo. I'm not thrilled with the 8300HDC box that I just got. Can this Tivo replace it? Is it a good idea? Apparently I can save HD broadcasts to my computer using the Tivo.

http://www.woot.com 


QUICK! It might sell out at any time.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgk* /forum/post/13298237
> 
> 
> Woot is selling a Tivo. I'm not thrilled with the 8300HDC box that I just got. Can this Tivo replace it? Is it a good idea? Apparently I can save HD broadcasts to my computer using the Tivo.
> 
> http://www.woot.com
> 
> 
> QUICK! It might sell out at any time.



You saw this, right? "Refurbished"


----------



## Prey521




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/13298712
> 
> 
> You saw this, right? "Refurbished"



Who cares? A refurbed TivoHD @ $180 is way better than the POS boxes that TWC is handing out free.


----------



## Gooddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/13291632
> 
> 
> The big questions are:
> 
> 
> 1) Will they actually announce a date when they will push it to the HD boxes?
> 
> 
> 2) Or will they do it without warning potentially erasing thousands and thousands of hours of already recorded content?



Number two of course


----------



## dgk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/13298712
> 
> 
> You saw this, right? "Refurbished"



Refurbished doesn't bother me at all. It will work as well as a new box.


But, I just spoke to TW who said that I would need two cards, $1.75 per month for the first, $4.00 for the second. Plus $30.30 to install each one.


That's wrong, isn't it? I read that with M cards you only need one?


----------



## Prey521




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgk* /forum/post/13299126
> 
> 
> Refurbished doesn't bother me at all. It will work as well as a new box.
> 
> 
> But, I just spoke to TW who said that I would need two cards, $1.75 per month for the first, $4.00 for the second. Plus $30.30 to install each one.
> 
> 
> That's wrong, isn't it? I read that with M cards you only need one?



Wow, $30 to pop in EACH card? WTF? I'm hoping that there needs to be some configuring done to the box that we can't do to justify a $60 install of cards.


You need 2 cards because the Tivo has 2 tuners.


----------



## UnnDunn

The abovelinked TiVo HD supports M-card, which can handle up to six streams simultaneously. Cable companies are required to give out M-cards where available. If TWC is trying to force you to take two single-stream cards instead, escalate it until they agree to give you an M-card. Get DOITT or the FCC involved if you have to.


The TiVo Series 3 (the older CableCARD TiVo) only supports two single-stream cards, not the M-card.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Prey521* /forum/post/13299214
> 
> 
> Wow, $30 to pop in EACH card? WTF? I'm hoping that there needs to be some configuring done to the box that we can't do to justify a $60 install of cards.
> 
> 
> You need 2 cards because the Tivo has 2 tuners.



So TiVo can't take an M card (my understanding is an M card is multi-streaming, it can "authorize" for multiple tuners)? Too bad.


NB: My bro from SI has indicated it CAN take an M card (that got in as I was writing the above)... his advice is to be followed.


My only suggestion is that you run the financials carefully. I would amortize the cost of the hardware over 3 years... which is a fairly typical method for such equipment in pretty much any corporation. And watch carefully how your cable company does it's math... they can tend to bury things a bit.


DVR service fees are one thing. One should also consider it in light of any bundling deals... like for me, it's 10 bucks for DVR and 15 for DVR + HDNets/Mojo. HDNet is 100% must for me, but if I drop the DVR service in favor of a TiVo, my cost for HDNets/Mojo goes to 9 bucks, essentially 4 bucks MORE than when I had it as a bundle. Also, they Do charge for a tuning STB, for me that's 8 bucks, but that is buried in the package price.


I'm not 100% sure that if I dropped any STB if it's simply 8 bucks less for the package. They COULD then go a-la carte and you end up spending MORE money that you may think.


----------



## Gooddog

I found this link in the national TWC thread. The post contains links to a local discussion concerning TWC navagator STB upgrades occuring now in SD.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...6#post13299226


----------



## Galager

So has anyone used a Tivo on TWC? Honestly the couple of bucks a month here or there difference doesn't bother me. There are plenty of brand new ones on Ebay for $200. I would jump on it in a second if it cuts out all this crap. Yeah it will cost $10 more per month give or take, plus the cost of the hardware, but if it works right, its worth it.


----------



## dgk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/13299510
> 
> 
> The abovelinked TiVo HD supports M-card, which can handle up to six streams simultaneously. Cable companies are required to give out M-cards where available. If TWC is trying to force you to take two single-stream cards instead, escalate it until they agree to give you an M-card. Get DOITT or the FCC involved if you have to.
> 
> 
> The TiVo Series 3 (the older CableCARD TiVo) only supports two single-stream cards, not the M-card.



Apparently the TiVo does allow saving HD content to a computer, and I really dislike the 8300HDC box. Then, in an act of divine intervention, my boss dropped by to tell me that we're getting a raise retroactive to October. So, I ordered the thing. Almost everyone seems to love TiVo. And almost everyone seems to hate the 8300. I can plug the TiVo into my network and have lots of fun with it. Something new to play with.


----------



## fiddlyd

whats the deal with these new samsung boxes twc is offering?? are they any good?? i think they dont have dvr.. are they better than the 8300??

what is the best dvr box that twc offers??



fiddlyD


----------



## dgk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/13299513
> 
> 
> So TiVo can't take an M card (my understanding is an M card is multi-streaming, it can "authorize" for multiple tuners)? Too bad.
> 
> 
> NB: My bro from SI has indicated it CAN take an M card (that got in as I was writing the above)... his advice is to be followed.
> 
> 
> My only suggestion is that you run the financials carefully. I would amortize the cost of the hardware over 3 years... which is a fairly typical method for such equipment in pretty much any corporation. And watch carefully how your cable company does it's math... they can tend to bury things a bit.
> 
> 
> DVR service fees are one thing. One should also consider it in light of any bundling deals... like for me, it's 10 bucks for DVR and 15 for DVR + HDNets/Mojo. HDNet is 100% must for me, but if I drop the DVR service in favor of a TiVo, my cost for HDNets/Mojo goes to 9 bucks, essentially 4 bucks MORE than when I had it as a bundle. Also, they Do charge for a tuning STB, for me that's 8 bucks, but that is buried in the package price.
> 
> 
> I'm not 100% sure that if I dropped any STB if it's simply 8 bucks less for the package. They COULD then go a-la carte and you end up spending MORE money that you may think.



It's weirder than that, financially. I'm paying $185 for the TiVo, plus $30 to have the card installed - assuming M card, which I am. So I have to pay monthly for the card ($3 or so). I pay the TiVo subscription rate, which is around $9/month for a three year plan. Up front. For all of this, I get to take one DVR box off my monthly bill, which, since it's the second box in the house, is something like $10 a month? And, as you said, I might pay more for the unbundle.


Bottom line, I'm going to pay more. But, it is supposed to be a much better interface and I'm having some weird problems with the SA DVR. TiVo has some features that are useful, such as being able to program it over my network from outside the house. The biggest bonus of all is being able to save HD content to my computer. I've been trying to figure out how to do that, and was ready to spend around $250 for a card from Hauppauge that wouldn't be as good a solution. So, seems like it's worth it to me.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gooddog* /forum/post/13299566
> 
> 
> I found this link in the national TWC thread. The post contains links to a local discussion concerning TWC navagator STB upgrades occuring now in SD.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...6#post13299226



...and one of the messages in this thread does seem to indicate that their programming WAS preserved after the upgrade:


"We have the 8300HD (Rancho Bernardo) and were updated last night with the new navigator. I didn't get much time to play with it this morning, but all our recorded programs survived. "


...keeping fingers crossed!


----------



## Agent_C

Somebody (the ideal candidate would be an individual who's about the toss their C series DVR out the %#!_)*^ window) has got to;


1) Go out an get an HD Tivo

2) Surrender their 8300HD DVR

3) Have TWC install the Cable Card(s)

4) Live with it for a week and then report back to us.


Now, doesn't that sound potentially empowering???


----------



## qbbraveheart

the only two HD channels I want for christmas are SpikeHD and SpeedHD

is that too much to ask?


----------



## disafan

Yes, it is too much to ask.


----------



## disafan

We could all pretend we're excited about the new channel we are getting...REELZ.


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgk* /forum/post/13300204
> 
> 
> Apparently the TiVo does allow saving HD content to a computer, and I really dislike the 8300HDC box. Then, in an act of divine intervention, my boss dropped by to tell me that we're getting a raise retroactive to October. So, I ordered the thing. Almost everyone seems to love TiVo. And almost everyone seems to hate the 8300. I can plug the TiVo into my network and have lots of fun with it. Something new to play with.



Sorry I'm late into this sub-thread, but there are a couple of issues with TiVo and TWC. First, I'm pretty sure that you cannot do any of the on-demand stuff with cablecards. Second, as of right now, I don't think cable cards support SDV. The good news is that "as of right now" TWCNY does not use SDV (right?). TWC, nation-wide, has started to use SDV, and there is much speculation about NYC. There is supposedly, a USB device that you attach to your TiVo that will allow it to support SDV. I'm not sure it actually available yet.


There's a good thread here at AVS about Tivo Series 3, but they discuss the HD too:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...0#post13271080


----------



## TonyNYC

My box rebooted itself at 2:40am this morning. Those that like looking into changes might want to see if something was added or changed.


----------



## dgk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/13306836
> 
> 
> Sorry I'm late into this sub-thread, but there are a couple of issues with TiVo and TWC. First, I'm pretty sure that you cannot do any of the on-demand stuff with cablecards. Second, as of right now, I don't think cable cards support SDV. The good news is that "as of right now" TWCNY does not use SDV (right?). TWC, nation-wide, has started to use SDV, and there is much speculation about NYC. There is supposedly, a USB device that you attach to your TiVo that will allow it to support SDV. I'm not sure it actually available yet.
> 
> 
> There's a good thread here at AVS about Tivo Series 3, but they discuss the HD too:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...0#post13271080



Thanks. I never use on-demand so that isn't too important, and with TiVo it should become less important. I am concerned about SDV though; I sure want any new HD channels. I'll be able to get them on my smaller (26") HDTV. I might even keep the DVR box for a while on that one and use the TiVo on the big one. Everyone says the adapter will be coming shortly so it shouldn't be long.


----------



## rbienstock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/13304074
> 
> 
> Somebody (the ideal candidate would be an individual who's about the toss their C series DVR out the %#!_)*^ window) has got to;
> 
> 
> 1) Go out an get an HD Tivo
> 
> 2) Surrender their 8300HD DVR
> 
> 3) Have TWC install the Cable Card(s)
> 
> 4) Live with it for a week and then report back to us.
> 
> 
> Now, doesn't that sound potentially empowering???



I did this (though I've lived with it for 9 months, not just a week, and with the Series 3, not the HD), and I liked it enough that I replaced three more 8300HDs with TiVo. I only have one left, that I use for VOD. Once the tuning resolver is available (if it ever is), then that 8300 goes too. Is there anything else you want to know?


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rbienstock* /forum/post/13309434
> 
> 
> I did this (though I've lived with it for 9 months, not just a week, and with the Series 3, not the HD), and I liked it enough that I replaced three more 8300HDs with TiVo. I only have one left, that I use for VOD. Once the tuning resolver is available (if it ever is), then that 8300 goes too. Is there anything else you want to know?




What's the difference between the Series 3 and the HD ?


A_C


----------



## lorus

All,


A little update on my quest for the second box. I work in Manhattan so I went down to the East 23rd street store only to be told that they do not carry equipment for Staten Island.


The following day I went down to the Richmond Ave store right here in SI and picked up the 8300HD with no problems.


My Mitsubishi HC4900 with monster component cable looks simply amazing! Highly recommend getting this projector - SDTV on it looks much better then any LCD or projection TV.


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/13307302
> 
> 
> My box rebooted itself at 2:40am this morning. Those that like looking into changes might want to see if something was added or changed.



Found out what the patch was. It added HDMI support. You can now select your desired output using an HDMI hookup.


----------



## weirdbird1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/13316107
> 
> 
> Found out what the patch was. It added HDMI support. You can now select your desired output using an HDMI hookup.



Confirmed. Same thing here.


----------



## MarkinNY




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fiddlyd* /forum/post/13300429
> 
> 
> whats the deal with these new samsung boxes twc is offering?? are they any good?? i think they dont have dvr.. are they better than the 8300??
> 
> what is the best dvr box that twc offers??
> 
> 
> 
> fiddlyD



I have been using the new non-dvr Samsung box for several months. I have not had any problems using it connected to a Vizio 32" HD tv using an HDMI cable. Box takes longer to reboot, change channels and load VOD than the older boxes that used Passport software but picture is noticibly clearer especially on SD channels.


----------



## fiddlyd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MarkinNY* /forum/post/13317530
> 
> 
> I have been using the new non-dvr Samsung box for several months. I have not had any problems using it connected to a Vizio 32" HD tv using an HDMI cable. Box takes longer to reboot, change channels and load VOD than the older boxes that used Passport software but picture is noticibly clearer especially on SD channels.



my brother is using this box on his 52xbr4 and SD look like crap..we tried hdmi and component and they both look crap... HD looks great.. whats wrongs here?


fiddlyD


----------



## AndyHDTV

News

New York Mets: All Games In HD

The National League pennant contender announces its 2008 TV schedule.

By Swanni


Washington, D.C. (March 7, 2008) -- SportsNet New York says it will produce all New York Mets games this season in High-Definition.


The regional sports channel will air 120 of the Mets' regular season games in HD while the remainder will air on the local CW channel, Fox and ESPN.


SNY's HD regular season coverage will begin on March 31 at 4 p.m. ET with the Mets' season opener against the Florida Marlins. Gary Cohen and former Met players Keith Hernandez and Ron Darling will handle the broadcasting duties.


The channel says Cablevision will be the broadcast's "HD sponsor."


The Mets, bolstered by the addition of lefthanded pitcher Johan Santana, are picked by many to win the National League pennant this year.


http://www.tvpredictions.com/baseball030708.htm


----------



## UnnDunn

Fox has also said they will broadcast all MLB games in HD. So it looks like Baseball is covered, HD-wise.


----------



## fiddlyd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fiddlyd* /forum/post/13318314
> 
> 
> my brother is using this box on his 52xbr4 and SD look like crap..we tried hdmi and component and they both look crap... HD looks great.. whats wrongs here?
> 
> 
> fiddlyD



ok we switched the samsing box and got the SA 8300 dvr..and everything still looks like crap..called TW and they sent another signal but still crap now even the HD ch look crappy. They are coming out next week to check wiring outside.



fiddlyD


----------



## timewaster

Did anyone's cable and roadrunner go out last night at 2AM?

Mine did. Everything is back to normal this morning, but i had to do a manual reboot on my 8300 to get HD channels.

Maybe it was regional? i live in union square.


----------



## seamus21514




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lorus* /forum/post/13296531
> 
> 
> I think we sooner will get NASCAR track on Staten Island before we get a new HD channel on TWC.
> 
> 
> Isn't that the ultimate form of HD?



I hope you realize that this week, us Staten Islanders will be getting NY1HD, Discovery HD, TLC HD, Science HD, and Animal Planet HD. In addition, we get CNN HD, Food HD, and NHL HD, which many areas in NYC cannot get. Consider ourselves very lucky.


----------



## manhattan12345

True, but you're still living on Staten Island


----------



## fiddlyd

ok so let me get this strat...

alot of you are taking back your SA 8300dvr and getting tivo with M cards??

so does that mean you dont need any box from TW??? all you need is a tivo box with m cards to play every channel from TW?? so when you get the tivo do you have to cancel anything from TW? what is the significant diff between the tivo and SA8300 system?? better picture?? better sound??? and explain to me the price diff in doing all of this...im not interested in copy any movies to my pc........tell me more if im missing something...im interested in the change... i cant think of any other questions now ...lol but i will have more...


thank you very much guys!!



fiddlyD


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seamus21514* /forum/post/13327995
> 
> 
> I hope you realize that this week, us Staten Islanders will be getting NY1HD, Discovery HD, TLC HD, Science HD, and Animal Planet HD. In addition, we get CNN HD, Food HD, and NHL HD, which many areas in NYC cannot get. Consider ourselves very lucky.



You left out Golf/VS HD, which I was really hoping we would get in NYC before the playoffs begin next month. This is the one channel we don't get that irks me the most. TWC has been able to offer it (at no cost to them) for over a year now, and we still don't have it.


----------



## dampfnudel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *manhattan12345* /forum/post/13328933
> 
> 
> True, but you're still living on Staten Island



I think I'll take the delay.


----------



## HRAMOS1965

Does anybody know when will they roll out navigator in nyc lower east side


----------



## HRAMOS1965

Does any body know when navigator will roll out in nyc lower east side


----------



## Prey521

At least there's ONE advantage to living on Staten Island.


----------



## JR_in_NYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/13329555
> 
> 
> You left out Golf/VS HD, which I was really hoping we would get in NYC before the playoffs begin next month. This is the one channel we don't get that irks me the most. TWC has been able to offer it (at no cost to them) for over a year now, and we still don't have it.



I hope that TWC will add Versus HD if the Rangers make it into the playoffs and MSG can not carry the games any more. Didn't they do that last year for the Buffalo Sabres, they added Versus HD at the last minute for the playoffs?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JR_in_NYC* /forum/post/13332093
> 
> 
> I hope that TWC will add Versus HD if the Rangers make it into the playoffs and MSG can not carry the games any more. Didn't they do that last year for the Buffalo Sabres, they added Versus HD at the last minute for the playoffs?



Those of use that don't already have it are hopeful... but don't get your hopes up too much. (SI and parts of Queens have it)


(They could've done it last year..... but didn't...)


----------



## Agent_C

Or is the guide an hour off this morning? The time on the front of my unit (SA8300HD DVR) is correct, but the current program is listed an hour ahead on the guide.


For example; it's now 10:24am and the guide for channel 7 shows 'Eyewitness News' but George Stephanopopoulos is actually playing.


A_C


----------



## bigd86




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/13333176
> 
> 
> Or is the guide an hour off this morning? The time on the front of my unit (SA8300HD DVR) is correct, but the current program is listed an hour ahead on the guide.
> 
> 
> For example; it's now 10:24am and the guide for channel 7 shows 'Eyewitness News' but George Stephanopopoulos is actually playing.
> 
> 
> A_C



YES! I thought I was caught in some time warp!







I actually called them-and they were clueless about this!

Oh...and thanks for confirming that I haven't actually lost my mind!










If they don't fix this-all recordings will be off!!


----------



## john516




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigd86* /forum/post/13333388
> 
> 
> YES! I thought I was caught in some time warp!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually called them-and they were clueless about this!
> 
> Oh...and thanks for confirming that I haven't actually lost my mind!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they don't fix this-all recordings will be off!!



I tried rebooting, but it had no effect on the Guide. It is still off by an hour.


----------



## UnnDunn

My guide seems OK.


----------



## Zeppo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *john516* /forum/post/13333653
> 
> 
> I tried rebooting, but it had no effect on the Guide. It is still off by an hour.



Same here. I did a reboot, but it didn't fix the guide. It's so very strange. I'd almost prefer the guide to be 'correct' with the right times, and the clock to be off, than to have this issue. It's really driving me bonkers.


Good to know they were clueless about it when bigd called.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zeppo* /forum/post/13333779
> 
> 
> Good to know they were clueless about it when bigd called.



I find this very revealing... On the surface it would seem a comparatively minor problem (assuming it's corrected quickly). However, such an obvious software oversight shows that TWC has extremely poor IT management; particularly in the area of software testing and acceptance.


It's hard to imagine how something so fundamental could not have shown up in testing, assuming any was done at all.


So when they push out firmware upgrades' which cause pixilation, freezing, HDMI incompatibilities, etc., we shouldn't be surprised.


A_C


----------



## john516




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zeppo* /forum/post/13333779
> 
> 
> Same here. I did a reboot, but it didn't fix the guide. It's so very strange. I'd almost prefer the guide to be 'correct' with the right times, and the clock to be off, than to have this issue. It's really driving me bonkers.
> 
> 
> Good to know they were clueless about it when bigd called.



If you check out the guide entries for tomorrow and Tuesday, they appear to be right, i.e., in my scheduled recording American Idol is set for Tues from 8-10 and the Guide has it coming on on Tues from 8-10. The problem appears to be limited to today only.


----------



## adrman

The guide is correct on my non-dvr Samsung HD box, running Navigator. However, I'm seeing the same error as the rest of you on my 8300HD with Passport.


----------



## bigd86




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *john516* /forum/post/13334057
> 
> 
> If you check out the guide entries for tomorrow and Tuesday, they appear to be right, i.e., in my scheduled recording American Idol is set for Tues from 8-10 and the Guide has it coming on on Tues from 8-10. The problem appears to be limited to today only.



There seems to be an hour of programming missing from the guide at about 1:00AM.


----------



## Zeppo

It looks like it's fixed for me now (btw 8300HD w. passport). For example, 60 Minutes is showing on the guide as starting at 7pm, so I guess they made the fix!


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zeppo* /forum/post/13334811
> 
> 
> It looks like it's fixed for me now (btw 8300HD w. passport). For example, 60 Minutes is showing on the guide as starting at 7pm, so I guess they made the fix!



All i know is, my scheduled DVR recording of ESPN'S THE SPORTS REPORTERS did *NOT* happen this morning, which thrills me no end.


----------



## MacAlert

My guide seems right, but the shows are 1 hour off.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/13333683
> 
> 
> My guide seems OK.



Well there's another check mark in the plus column for Staten Island.

















My guide is still off by an hour and rebooting didn't help either oh and my guide is still missing several HD channels too


----------



## LL3HD

I guess I should've posted this earlier. Just after I posted ^^^ the guide synched up properly. Go figure. Now if they can do something about the missing HD channels.


----------



## Slikkster

I soft-booted mine, and it came back up correctly. The guide was showing the time correctly, but the shows were one hour off prior to the soft boot (vol- plus vol+ plus info key for soft boot).


----------



## Berk32

I had absolutely no guide problems.


----------



## coneyparleg

lol I didn't realize it was daylight savings today. I woke up and was totally confused. my clock said 9, the cable box said 10, but I was watching shows that were an hour ahead in the guide.


My wife woke up and set me strait


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coneyparleg* /forum/post/13337835
> 
> 
> lol I didn't realize it was daylight savings today. I woke up and was totally confused. my clock said 9, the cable box said 10, but I was watching shows that were an hour ahead in the guide.
> 
> 
> My wife woke up and set me strait










lol


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/13336709
> 
> 
> Well there’s another check mark in the plus column for Staten Island.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My guide is still off by an hour and rebooting didn’t help either… oh… and my guide is still missing several HD channels too



Oh, you mean like NGC HD, on which I'm watching _Aftermath: Population Zero_ in HD as I type?


----------



## slumpey326

is anyone elses set recordings on the dvr not working. I have a set recording for LOST every thursday and for this thursday it is not in RED. Damn daylight savings change. Anyone else having this problem, any solution.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/13338664
> 
> 
> Oh, you mean like NGC HD, on which I'm watching _Aftermath: Population Zero_ in HD as I type?



No, we all get NGC HD. It is not one of _those_ channels that's unique to your borough.


----------



## LL3HD

A follow up to yesterday's TW guide screw up...


*NY Times

March 10, 2008*

*Time Change Boggles Cable*


For more than a million Time Warner Cable customers in New York, it was as if daylight saving time never happened.


After setting their clocks forward an hour as they were supposed to, some people awoke Sunday morning to find that many of their cable television programs seemed to be running an hour behind schedule, at least according to the onscreen guide.


It's affecting a lot of people, said a Time Warner customer service representative when queried by phone. It's all over the city Manhattan, Queens, Brooklyn, the Bronx.


The source of the problem, she said, was related to the set-top boxes, which unscramble the signals transmitted over cable. Some of the boxes were somehow askew, thrown by the adjustment to the new time, through human error, technical failure or gremlins yet to be identified.


Programs were not appearing in accordance with the onscreen guide, and people were calling in some angry, but most just confused.


A Time Warner spokesman, Alex Dudley, said he could confirm only that the outages affected at least a million people in Brooklyn and Queens, with no evidence of trouble elsewhere.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...0#post13338850


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slumpey326* /forum/post/13339556
> 
> 
> is anyone elses set recordings on the dvr not working. I have a set recording for LOST every thursday and for this thursday it is not in RED. Damn daylight savings change. Anyone else having this problem, any solution.



I realize now what i should have done with my DVR recording of THE SPORTS REPORTERS...and this probably applies to your programs, too: i should have set the recording options to record the show for *every time* that the show airs, not just one specific time. It's too late now for it to make a difference, but for two days a year, it *will* make a difference.


----------



## slumpey326

I have my DVR to record all NEW shows on LOST. This thursday is a new show of Lost, but when I go to the guide for this thursday it is not in red.


----------



## ANGEL 35

Any one having problems with road runner on the UWS W70s going on and off ??


----------



## bigd86




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/13343771
> 
> 
> Any one having problems with road runner on the UWS W70s going on and off ??



Wow-this is amazing. I'm in the W80's UWS and I have been losing my network connection on and off today, and I thought my Air Port extreme was on the fritz. Who knew?


----------



## DNINE

West 90s I'm fine.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timewaster* /forum/post/13327457
> 
> 
> Did anyone's cable and roadrunner go out last night at 2AM?
> 
> Mine did. Everything is back to normal this morning, but i had to do a manual reboot on my 8300 to get HD channels.
> 
> Maybe it was regional? i live in union square.



All was fine last night in the West Village


----------



## scott_bernstein

This has been happening for years under Passport. Just nobody in the media wrote about it before. I've had this problem (feature?







) every time there has been a daylight savings time change forward or back. It always corrects itself within a day, but the first day (Sunday) is always screwy.


If you check my posts in the archives I've written about this on more than one occasion.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/13341039
> 
> 
> A follow up to yesterday’s TW guide screw up...
> 
> 
> *NY Times
> 
> March 10, 2008*
> 
> *Time Change Boggles Cable*
> 
> 
> For more than a million Time Warner Cable customers in New York, it was as if daylight saving time never happened.
> 
> 
> After setting their clocks forward an hour as they were supposed to, some people awoke Sunday morning to find that many of their cable television programs seemed to be running an hour behind schedule, at least according to the onscreen guide.
> 
> 
> “It’s affecting a lot of people,” said a Time Warner customer service representative when queried by phone. “It’s all over the city — Manhattan, Queens, Brooklyn, the Bronx.”
> 
> 
> The source of the problem, she said, was related to the set-top boxes, which unscramble the signals transmitted over cable. Some of the boxes were somehow askew, thrown by the adjustment to the new time, through human error, technical failure or gremlins yet to be identified.
> 
> 
> Programs were not appearing in accordance with the onscreen guide, and people were calling in — some angry, but most just confused.
> 
> 
> A Time Warner spokesman, Alex Dudley, said he could confirm only that the outages affected “at least a million people in Brooklyn and Queens,” with no evidence of trouble elsewhere.
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...0#post13338850


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slumpey326* /forum/post/13339556
> 
> 
> is anyone elses set recordings on the dvr not working. I have a set recording for LOST every thursday and for this thursday it is not in RED. Damn daylight savings change. Anyone else having this problem, any solution.



Don't worry. I think it will fix itself on its own.


Scott


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/13344876
> 
> 
> This has been happening for years under Passport. Just nobody in the media wrote about it before. I've had this problem (feature?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) every time there has been a daylight savings time change forward or back. It always corrects itself within a day, but the first day (Sunday) is always screwy.



I certainly recall your posts regarding this problem







, however, while you were experiencing this problem in Manhattan I never encountered it in Queens (until yesterday). I guess the bug drifted east.


----------



## manhattan12345

Maybe it was the Hudson River Virus, like on "Jericho."Altho I guess it would be the East River Virus in this case!


----------



## justlou

5 new HD channels coming to Staten Island on the 12th:

_Effective March 12th we will launch REELZ onto ch. 131. The service level change regarding Chinese Channel has been postponed. We will reposition YES from ch. 30 to ch. 53, YES HD changes from ch. 730 to ch. 753, and Bloomberg TV changes from ch. 104 to ch. 30 and will remain a digital service. Galavision will move from ch. 53 to ch. 69 and will also be added to the DTV en Espanol service level.


Also on March 12th we will launch NY1 HD onto ch. 701, The Learning Channel HD onto ch. 752, Discovery HD onto ch. 766, Science Channel HD onto ch. 775, and The Animal Planet HD onto ch. 786._


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justlou* /forum/post/13347281
> 
> 
> 5 new HD channels coming to Staten Island on the 12th:
> 
> _Effective March 12th we will launch REELZ onto ch. 131. The service level change regarding Chinese Channel has been postponed. We will reposition YES from ch. 30 to ch. 53, YES HD changes from ch. 730 to ch. 753, and Bloomberg TV changes from ch. 104 to ch. 30 and will remain a digital service. Galavision will move from ch. 53 to ch. 69 and will also be added to the DTV en Espanol service level.
> 
> 
> Also on March 12th we will launch NY1 HD onto ch. 701, The Learning Channel HD onto ch. 752, Discovery HD onto ch. 766, Science Channel HD onto ch. 775, and The Animal Planet HD onto ch. 786._


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justlou* /forum/post/13347281
> 
> 
> 5 new HD channels coming to Staten Island on the 12th:
> 
> Also on March 12th we will launch NY1 HD onto ch. 701, The Learning Channel HD onto ch. 752, Discovery HD onto ch. 766, Science Channel HD onto ch. 775, and The Animal Planet HD onto ch. 786.[/i]



aint this about a [email protected]#$


10 more HD channels has officially turned into 15 more HD channels.


Staten Islanders should be asking next month for:


Starz Comedy-HD

Starz Edge-HD

Starz Kids & Family-HD

Fox Business Network-HD

The Weather Channel-HD

The Outdoor Channel-HD

Game-HD (MLB Extra Innings & NHL Center Ice in HD)

Team-HD (NBA League Pass in HD)

ESPN News-HD --- (Has the rights to, Channel Launching on March 30th)

Disney Channel-HD --- (Has the rights to, Channel Launching on March 30th)

ABC Family-HD --- (Has the rights to, Channel Launching on March 30th)


----------



## AndyHDTV

email TWC of NYC and to find out what the hell is going on!!!

I'm always ignored now. somebody please try.

[email protected]


----------



## bahill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/13347592
> 
> 
> email TWC of NYC and to find out what the hell is going on!!!
> 
> I'm always ignored now. somebody please try.
> 
> [email protected]



Ok, I sent the following, not that I expect any sort of response










Mr. Watson,

Why is Time Warner Cable of NY/NJ continuing to add HD Channels to the Staten Island area, while ignoring the rest of NY/NJ/Hudson Valley?


We (the rest of NY/NJ/HV) have a pitiful number of HD channels as compared to DirecTV, Cablevision, Verizon FiOS, and TWC on Staten Island.


This recent announcement...

_Also on March 12th we will launch NY1 HD onto ch. 701, The Learning Channel HD onto ch. 752, Discovery HD onto ch. 766, Science Channel HD onto ch. 775, and The Animal Planet HD onto ch. 786._


........that puts 5 more HD Channels in Staten Island, now gives that area 15 more (!!!) HD Channels than your other areas. This seems ridiculous, and even unfair, to those of us in the remainder of your region.


I would greatly appreciate a response as to your outlook for 'catching up' the rest of us who are struggling to understand why we are seemingly being ignored?


Thank you,


----------



## Prey521

Awesome, I'm in the Town of Newburgh and the HD selection are a joke when compared to other TWC markets!!!!!


----------



## CaptCapitalism

I just called TWC. Triple Play isn't available if I want to use a CableCARD™. Is that fair? Can I call the FCC?


I have a TiVo Series 3 that I was using for just OTA. I wanted to try cable to expand my HD content (Well, that and my antenna broke). Triple Play would've been great deal. So I ordered just cable with 2 CableCARDs. I am a little upset at the way they do business. I'll thinking of canceling once I replace my antenna.

TWC website says that the HD content varies using a CableCARD. Is anyone experiencing HD issues with the TiVo Series 3 and TWC. I see positive reports in the forum. But has anyone noticed issues related to HD?


----------



## ANGEL 35

This morning my 8300HDC did cable card firmware update,Some thing I never saw before. On the box it showed a lot of numbers. The last thing it did it booted. did any one get this??


----------



## Gooddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Prey521* /forum/post/13349968
> 
> 
> Awesome, I'm in the Town of Newburgh and the HD selection are a joke when compared to other TWC markets!!!!!



Relax. Verizon has a FIOS agreement with your Town with a rollout expected very soon, Because of that, TWCHVC will FIND the bandwidth and give you more HD.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gooddog* /forum/post/13351837
> 
> 
> Relax. Verizon has a FIOS agreement with your Town with a rollout expected very soon, Because of that, TWCHVC will FIND the bandwidth and give you more HD.



Finding bandwidth = dropping analog service


----------



## slumpey326

now when my tv turns on it goes to normal mode not stretch each time. this stinks, I have it set to stretch but it keeps on going back to normal.


----------



## Prey521




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gooddog* /forum/post/13351837
> 
> 
> Relax. Verizon has a FIOS agreement with your Town with a rollout expected very soon, Because of that, TWCHVC will FIND the bandwidth and give you more HD.



Sweet! I know that right now they're rolling Fios out in the City of Newburgh. Their damn dispatch lot is just down the road from my house and I see them all the time rolling out towards the city! Can't wait, as soon as Fios Internet is available, Bye Bye SlowRunner, and as soon as FiosTV is available, I'm picking up a TivoHD and placing my order to get rid of CrimeWarner completely from my house!


Thanks for the info.


----------



## JR_in_NYC

Looks like MSG+Plus is now offering hockey games in Dolby 5.1. I turned on the Islanders vs Tampa Bay Lightning game from Tampa and heard all 5 speakers firing. I hope this is true for regular MSG. I noticed that Rangers game from MSG aren't in 5.1. Games on NBC in HD come in at Dolby 5.1. Will find out on Friday. Now I have my fingers crossed for Versus HD in Brooklyn. Hopefully before the playoffs start.


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JR_in_NYC* /forum/post/13355464
> 
> 
> Looks like MSG+Plus is now offering hockey games in Dolby 5.1. I turned on the Islanders vs Tampa Bay Lightning game from Tampa and heard all 5 speakers firing. I hope this is true for regular MSG. I noticed that Rangers game from MSG aren't in 5.1. Games on NBC in HD come in at Dolby 5.1. Will find out on Friday. Now I have my fingers crossed for Versus HD in Brooklyn. Hopefully before the playoffs start.



It was like that most of the time when it was FSNY. Even during the home and home between the Rangers and Islanders. MSG's sound was standard while FSNY was in total surround.


----------



## DNINE

I coppied your letter and sent it off, I think everyone should do the same! this is freekin nuts!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bahill* /forum/post/13349569
> 
> 
> Ok, I sent the following, not that I expect any sort of response
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Watson,
> 
> Why is Time Warner Cable of NY/NJ continuing to add HD Channels to the Staten Island area, while ignoring the rest of NY/NJ/Hudson Valley?
> 
> 
> We (the rest of NY/NJ/HV) have a pitiful number of HD channels as compared to DirecTV, Cablevision, Verizon FiOS, and TWC on Staten Island.
> 
> 
> This recent announcement...
> 
> _Also on March 12th we will launch NY1 HD onto ch. 701, The Learning Channel HD onto ch. 752, Discovery HD onto ch. 766, Science Channel HD onto ch. 775, and The Animal Planet HD onto ch. 786._
> 
> 
> ........that puts 5 more HD Channels in Staten Island, now gives that area 15 more (!!!) HD Channels than your other areas. This seems ridiculous, and even unfair, to those of us in the remainder of your region.
> 
> 
> I would greatly appreciate a response as to your outlook for 'catching up' the rest of us who are struggling to understand why we are seemingly being ignored?
> 
> 
> Thank you,


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JR_in_NYC* /forum/post/13355464
> 
> 
> Looks like MSG+Plus is now offering hockey games in Dolby 5.1. I turned on the Islanders vs Tampa Bay Lightning game from Tampa and heard all 5 speakers firing. I hope this is true for regular MSG. I noticed that Rangers game from MSG aren't in 5.1. Games on NBC in HD come in at Dolby 5.1. Will find out on Friday. Now I have my fingers crossed for Versus HD in Brooklyn. Hopefully before the playoffs start.



Ah, so that's what I was hearing. Sounded different but I couldn't put my finger on it. Very nice.


----------



## JR_in_NYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/13355541
> 
> 
> It was like that most of the time when it was FSNY. Even during the home and home between the Rangers and Islanders. MSG's sound was standard while FSNY was in total surround.




Ah, didn't realize that FSNY games are in Dobly 5.1. Not really an Islander fan, so I didn't catch many games on FSNY/MSG+Plus. I know Rangers games on MSG are not carried in Dolby 5.1. Decided to put the Isles game on since there was no other game and noticed the sound difference. Thought it was something new. I hope MSG gets up to speed with Dolby 5.1. Would love to hear Rangers game in 5.1!!


----------



## TonyNYC

Another patch was applied this morning adding on screen Caller ID for those that subscribe to both digital cable and digital phone service from TWC.


----------



## UnnDunn

So as promised, the Discovery HD suite and NY1 HD were turned on this morning for us SIers.


NY1 HD is almost completely unwatchable at this point in time. Constant breakups and audio dropouts. Several test slates have shown up as well, indicating a serious connection problem between their production facility and the SI headend. Beyond that, it's clear the channel is simply not ready from a production standpoint. There is no HD on it; it's just the same old NY1 with ugly pillarboxes applied. Not even studio shots or graphics are in HD. (Edit: Literally as I am typing this, they've changed the pillarbox graphic. It's a lot more understated and appropriate now.)


Fortunately, the Discovery HD suite is much better. Haven't seen any HD programming on them yet (just infomercials and kids programming) but their commercials and promos are in HD, and they look spectacular. Can't wait to check out shows like _FutureWeapons_.







SD programming is scaled up slightly so that the pillarboxes are half as wide as normal. This does mean the top and bottom of the frame are cut off slightly, but it's a lot better than TNT stretch-O-vision.


So yeah,
NY1 HD - *F* (Seriously guys, y'all need to put this one back in the oven for a few days.)
Disc HD, TLC HD, Sci HD, Animal Planet HD - *A-* (scaling SD content prevents the perfect A, but otherwise they're a treat for the eyes.)


----------



## slumpey326

I saw with the hdmi connection now with the 8300hdc there is an auto select feature pertaining to resolution setting. You can now select the various resolutions unlike before. The problem is, everytime I turn on the tv the screen is displayed in normal mode eventhough the cable box is set to stretch mode. If I change to componenet cables the tv turns on fine in stretch mode. Is anyone else having this problem.


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slumpey326* /forum/post/13358168
> 
> 
> I saw with the hdmi connection now with the 8300hdc there is an auto select feature pertaining to resolution setting. You can now select the various resolutions unlike before. The problem is, everytime I turn on the tv the screen is displayed in normal mode eventhough the cable box is set to stretch mode. If I change to componenet cables the tv turns on fine in stretch mode. Is anyone else having this problem.



For the 8300HDC model this problem still occurs daily. No matter what the resolution setting is set to, the HDTV will display a normal mode 480i picture unless the channel is changed. I was hoping this would be patched soon, but I guess it does not happen on all HDTV models or a majority of the HDTV users out there that allowed TWC to do the install are using a component setup and experiencing no issues with regards.


----------



## lee7n

After the recent firmware updates, I think it is time you guys stop complaining about Navigator/Mystro. I have had it since Nov and it was a bumpy road for a while but after the recent updates I think they have solved most of the major problems. I have had very few problems with this box in the last month or so. The only issue seems to be a handshaking problem with my TV - if I turn it off the box reverts to 480p even if I disable 480p for every channel even hd ones when I turn the TV back on. Quick fix if you change to a say 720p channel it goes back to normal. Keep in mind my cable box is connected through an hdmi audio receiver so that may be an issue. Recordings are fine, daylight savings worked on this software unlike passport apparently. It has many more options, sidebar color choices, caller id according to a recent post but i have not receivied that update yet. Also if they are gonna force navigator on your low memory 8300hd's I think it would be wise to get the HDC. I don't want to start a bruhaha over this but the HDC works for me and I am giving just giving my opinion so take it or leave it. One more thing, I had constant pixelation, momentary freezing and audio dropouts for years with passport and this has not happenned at all since i have had navigator


----------



## Gooddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/13352788
> 
> 
> Finding bandwidth = dropping analog service



Frankly I couldn't care less how they do it. My point is TWC will do what needs to be done when faced with direct competition. Last summer Verizon ran a full page ad in the THR (Hudson Valley Catskills paper) heralding FiOS's arrival in Newburgh, TWC dropped their triple play price to $79 for Orange County.


----------



## slumpey326

I am not complaining about that, I am complaining that with an HDMI connection from the 8300HDC, everytime I turn on the tv it shows the sd channels in 4:3 or normal mode eventhough in the settings menu, 16x9 is checked, stretch mode is checked. This should load each time that I turn on the tv with the whole screen being filled not with black bars on the side.


Now when I switch to componenet cables, everything is fine. Loads with the whole screen filed.


I just want to see if anyone else is having this problem or has a solution to this.


----------



## dgk

I'm expecting my TiVo to arrive soon so I called to schedule an appointment. The guy said that I can just go to my local TW center and pick one up and that they would explain the procedure when I got there. I haven't heard about this before.


----------



## DNINE

This is the response I got from TW's Bob Watson after sending a copy of the letter. It sounds like an autobot's reply. IMO this really says we don't care what you wan't or think, as a matter of fact go to hell! But that's my opinion.




Staten Island has capacity for more HD channels because the entire customer base has moved over to digital equipment. As other areas make the same changeover they will catch up with Staten Island. All areas will see some amount of HD additions in the next few months.




Bob Watson


VP Programming & New Business Development


Time Warner Cable of NY & NJ


120 East 23rd Street


New York, NY 10010


212-598-7363 | Fax: 212-364-9810


Email: [email protected]


----------



## aitchdeeameye




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/13360159
> 
> 
> This is the response I got from TW's Bob Watson after sending a copy of the letter. It sounds like an autobot's reply. IMO this really says we don't care what you wan't or think, as a matter of fact go to hell! But that's my opinion.



Your opinion is flat out wrong. You asked for an answer and you got a legitimate answer. What the hell else are you looking for?


I hate TWC for many, many reasons and I've got more than my share of stories about how they have screwed me over through the years. As do most of the people in this thread, I'm sure. But I'm so tired of folks complaining about things that from a technical perspective really aren't easy to solve. Get over yourselves, stop living in a me-first fantasy world, and please let's get back to reality. This thread was a useful resource for me once upon a time, but it's nothing more than a bitchfest at this point.


----------



## DNINE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aitchdeeameye* /forum/post/13360249
> 
> 
> Your opinion is flat out wrong. You asked for an answer and you got a legitimate answer. What the hell else are you looking for?
> 
> 
> I hate TWC for many, many reasons and I've got more than my share of stories about how they have screwed me over through the years. As do most of the people in this thread, I'm sure. But I'm so tired of folks complaining about things that from a technical perspective really aren't easy to solve. Get over yourselves, stop living in a me-first fantasy world, and please let's get back to reality. This thread was a useful resource for me once upon a time, but it's nothing more than a bitchfest at this point.



I do not believe any Company that holds a Complete Monopoly over their Business.


----------



## adrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgk* /forum/post/13359606
> 
> 
> I'm expecting my TiVo to arrive soon so I called to schedule an appointment. The guy said that I can just go to my local TW center and pick one up and that they would explain the procedure when I got there. I haven't heard about this before.



Neither have I. I've been considering a Tivo, so please post back how this works out for you.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/13360159
> 
> 
> This is the response I got...
> 
> 
> Staten Island has capacity for more HD channels because the entire customer base has moved over to digital equipment.



We know this is true for some time now--- the real reason TW forced digital to Staten Island is because their competitor (Verizon FIOS) already has their infrastructure in place. If Verizon FIOS was already set up in Queens (or Brooklyn or the Bronx), then Queens (these boroughs) would have a digital push too. This would provide more bandwidth and more channels. This is old news.


It sucks that the majority of the city is stiffed on HD. TW is letting Verizon FIOS dictate their agenda.




> Quote:
> As other areas make the same changeover they will catch up with Staten Island. All areas will see some amount of HD additions in the next few months.



This is bull. These are the same lies we've heard over the years.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slumpey326* /forum/post/13359206
> 
> 
> I am not complaining about that, I am complaining that with an HDMI connection from the 8300HDC, everytime I turn on the tv it shows the sd channels in 4:3 or normal mode eventhough in the settings menu, 16x9 is checked, stretch mode is checked. This should load each time that I turn on the tv with the whole screen being filled not with black bars on the side.
> 
> 
> Now when I switch to componenet cables, everything is fine. Loads with the whole screen filed.
> 
> 
> I just want to see if anyone else is having this problem or has a solution to this.



I was not directing my comment at you, just making a general statement, I am curious why would watch stuff in stretch mode or did you mean zoom?, It looks horrible in stretch, zoom is slightly better doesn't squash everything but cuts off picture, the only time i use zoom is if a show is letterboxed on an sd channel. I watch sd stuff the way sd is shown, I don't mind sidebars at least you can choose black or gray now. I know what you are talking about though, I kind of like it that it reverts back in case I left it in zoom by mistake but I agree that if you pick the way you want it it should stay that way, hopefully they will fix that and the handshaking next


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/13360159
> 
> 
> This is the response I got from TW's Bob Watson after sending a copy of the letter. It sounds like an autobot's reply. IMO this really says we don't care what you wan't or think, as a matter of fact go to hell! But that's my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Staten Island has capacity for more HD channels because the entire customer base has moved over to digital equipment. As other areas make the same changeover they will catch up with Staten Island. All areas will see some amount of HD additions in the next few months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Watson
> 
> 
> VP Programming & New Business Development
> 
> 
> Time Warner Cable of NY & NJ
> 
> 
> 120 East 23rd Street
> 
> 
> New York, NY 10010
> 
> 
> 212-598-7363 | Fax: 212-364-9810
> 
> 
> Email: [email protected]



better than the response I got when I sent them a letter, all they said was they didn't know when more channels were coming at least he said in a few months, we can hope here in manhattan


----------



## hufcane

I'm complaining. This hd dvr box is an absolute joke. how does a company put out a product that is absolute ****. whats the point of buying a 3grand tv if nothing records when its supposed to, volume just turns off when it wants to and basically the box works when it wants to. u would think that customers who pay 180 a month in cable might get something back like a cable box that works. and on top of that it will take NYC years and years to get more hd channels


----------



## twcinsider

i agree 100% with you about this being a bitchfest for a handful of selfish people. Mr. Watson's reply may have sounded like an autobot reply because he probably gets tons of emails/letters from the same handful of people that ***** here but his reply does address the question.


For those that do not undertstand the world beyond their snooty Manhattan world here are the facts:


competition will affect product offerings


staten island's system passes ~150k homes with ~100k subs and the system is less than 20 years old. 98% of the system are single family homes therefore building then rebuilding the system was easier. when the system launched almost all subs required set tops. forcing an upgrade to digital was difficult but easier because of less customers and higher penetration of set top box customer than in manhattan


manhattan's two systems passes over 800k homes with more than 500k subs. many of those passings are in buildings where building owners will not allow for proper upgrade, commercial buildings, and customers that refuse to take set tops. the system is 40 years old.


people move to different areas for better schools for their kids, better jobs, etc. if your life revolves around how many hd channels you can get, then move to SI, get a dish, or get a life!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aitchdeeameye* /forum/post/13360249
> 
> 
> Your opinion is flat out wrong. You asked for an answer and you got a legitimate answer. What the hell else are you looking for?
> 
> 
> I hate TWC for many, many reasons and I've got more than my share of stories about how they have screwed me over through the years. As do most of the people in this thread, I'm sure. But I'm so tired of folks complaining about things that from a technical perspective really aren't easy to solve. Get over yourselves, stop living in a me-first fantasy world, and please let's get back to reality. This thread was a useful resource for me once upon a time, but it's nothing more than a bitchfest at this point.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twcinsider* /forum/post/13362709
> 
> 
> i agree 100% with you about this being a bitchfest for a handful of selfish people.



Well we'd love to post here about all of the new HD channels and how the picture quality isn't degraded and how smooth the Navigator introduction has been. but _*WE'D BE LYING!!!*_












> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twcinsider* /forum/post/13362709
> 
> 
> ..people move to different areas for better schools for their kids, better jobs, etc. if your life revolves around how many hd channels you can get, then move to SI, get a dish, or get a life!










There's that great attitude that represents TW so well.



By the way why have you not addressed the question? You boldly claimed that you have always provided accurate information here. You were called on it and still haven't responded. You told us a while ago that we would all have CNNHD. Where is it?


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twcinsider* /forum/post/13362709
> 
> 
> many of those passings are in buildings where building owners will not allow for proper upgrade...



I thought TWC had a blanket permission to perform whatever upgrades they need to, as part of their franchise agreement...


----------



## bahill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/13360159
> 
> 
> This is the response I got from TW's Bob Watson after sending a copy of the letter. It sounds like an autobot's reply....



At least you got a response.....I must be on the 'ignore' list now, too.....


...being one of the selfish people on here....


----------



## DNINE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bahill* /forum/post/13362916
> 
> 
> At least you got a response.....I must be on the 'ignore' list now, too.....
> 
> 
> ...being one of the selfish people on here....



LOL







I was going to say just copy the letter from... I went to look and it was you. Thats funny. I am curious to know what kind if any response you get.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/13358955
> 
> 
> After the recent firmware updates, I think it is time you guys stop complaining about Navigator/Mystro. I have had it since Nov and it was a bumpy road for a while but after the recent updates I think they have solved most of the major problems. I have had very few problems with this box in the last month or so. The only issue seems to be a handshaking problem with my TV - if I turn it off the box reverts to 480p even if I disable 480p for every channel even hd ones when I turn the TV back on. Quick fix if you change to a say 720p channel it goes back to normal. Keep in mind my cable box is connected through an hdmi audio receiver so that may be an issue. Recordings are fine, daylight savings worked on this software unlike passport apparently. It has many more options, sidebar color choices, caller id according to a recent post but i have not receivied that update yet. Also if they are gonna force navigator on your low memory 8300hd's I think it would be wise to get the HDC. I don't want to start a bruhaha over this but the HDC works for me and I am giving just giving my opinion so take it or leave it. One more thing, I had constant pixelation, momentary freezing and audio dropouts for years with passport and this has not happenned at all since i have had navigator



Is Navigator and Mystro the same??


----------



## bahill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/13363279
> 
> 
> Is Navigator and Mystro the same??



Yes. I would refer you to the Navigator thread where there is a lot more info on this. I'm actually a happy user of Navigator on an HDC box.


----------



## zas

I know this might be a long-shot for many on this board, but with all of the justified complaints about TWC, I thought I'd provide an option.


DirecTV now offers single-dish solutions for buildings with multiple dwelling units. (Clear view of the Southern sky required.)


From the DirecTV website:


"DIRECTV for Multi-Dwelling Homes allows customers who live in apartments, condos, town homes, etc. to receive DIRECTV via a single dish for all of the units within the property. If you have a landlord or are a member of a Home Owner’s Association and prefer not to have a dish on your balcony or on the common roof, here is your single dish solution.


"If your property does not have DIRECTV but you are interested in learning more, ask your landlord or property management company to call us at 1-888-483-4635... "

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global...ssetId=1400045 


About HD for the single-dish solution:
http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global...ssetId=3280006


----------



## AndyHDTV

350 PPV for HD Only

701 NY1-HD (in S.I.)

702 CBS2-HD

703 TNT-HD

704 NBC4-HD

705 FOX5-HD

707 ABC7-HD

708 TBS-HD

709 MY9-HD

710 CNN-HD (in Woodside & S.I.)

711 CW11-HD

713 PBS-HD

718 HD Theater

720 MHD (in Woodside & S.I.)

726 SportsNet New York-HD

727 MSG-HD

728 ESPN-HD

729 ESPN2-HD

734 Universal-HD

740 History Channel HD (in Woodside & S.I.)

746 A&E-HD (in Woodside & S.I.)

748 MSG+-HD

750 Food Network-HD (in Woodside & S.I.)

752 The Learning Channel-HD (in S.I.)

753 YES-HD

755 Science Channel-HD (in S.I.)

762 Lifetime Movies-HD (in Woodside & S.I.)

764 HGTV-HD (in Woodside & S.I.)

765 National Geographic-HD

766 Discovery-HD (in S.I.)

776 CINEMAX-HD

777 STARZ-HD

778 TMC-HD (in Woodside & S.I.)

779 SHOWTIME-HD

780 HBO-HD

786 Animal Planet-HD (in S.I.)

794 Versus-HD (in Woodside & S.I.)

795 NHL-HD (in Woodside & S.I.)

796 MOJO-HD

797 HDNet Movies

798 HDNet


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/13361823
> 
> 
> better than the response I got when I sent them a letter, all they said was they didn't know when more channels were coming at least he said in a few months, we can hope here in manhattan



Exactly what I took from the reply. Obviously we'd all be thrilled if he said we would be getting 50 new HD channels by the end of the week...but that clearly ain't happening. So all things considered, I'm actually slightly upbeat about hearing that "All areas will see some amount of HD additions in the next few months." So we could take that to mean NYC will get 1 new HD channel by the end of the summer...or several new channels by the start of the summer. Personally I just want Golf/VS within the next 4 weeks...but sadly I'm not counting on that.


----------



## qbbraveheart

boo SI and Woodside


I dont understand why they have the better HD programming


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *qbbraveheart* /forum/post/13365758
> 
> 
> boo SI and Woodside
> 
> 
> I dont understand why they have the better HD programming



It's very simple.


FiOS is available in those areas.


Competition.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *qbbraveheart* /forum/post/13365758
> 
> 
> boo SI and Woodside
> 
> 
> I dont understand why they have the better HD programming



701 NY1-HD (in Woodside & S.I.)

======================================

I don't know what happened, but...we didn't get the latest batch of goodies like THIS one, in nearby-to-Woodside, Jackson Heights. Very disappointing.


----------



## justlou




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/13365916
> 
> 
> It's very simple.
> 
> 
> FiOS is available in those areas.
> 
> 
> Competition.



Actually, FiOS TV isn't yet.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twcinsider* /forum/post/13362709
> 
> 
> For those that do not undertstand the world beyond their snooty Manhattan world here are the facts:
> 
> 
> competition will affect product offerings



First: You should keep your B&T envy to yourself, it's unbecoming.










Second: You continue to defend TWC policies that are reprehensible. Specifically, the practice of offering better/more service in competitive' areas. It's outright prejudicial and usurious. The exclusive franchise they hold is a virtual monopoly; and AFAIC they have a responsibility to treat everyone in the service area equally, not cheery pick. The practice is as unethical as banks engaging in redlining. It's against the law for them; it should be for TWC as well!


A_C


----------



## Slikkster

Question (and it's an honest question): Regarding Woodside and, presumably, Staten Island: Are there any infrastructure differences that might affect bandwidth capabilities in these areas compared to other parts of NYC? Is Woodside possibly a "test" market within a market? Trust me; I'm not trying to justify TWC's actions at all. If this is simply to counter Verizon's penetration in those areas, that's pathetic. But I'm simply asking if it's _possible_ that there's more to the story.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justlou* /forum/post/13365967
> 
> 
> Actually, FiOS TV isn't yet.



Fiber optic service is not an ez-pass lane dedicated solely for television signals. Internet and phone services are currently available to these FIOS ready areas. A broadcast franchise agreement with the city (the city consists of five boroughs







) is required before the television signals get to cruise on through the fiber expressway.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slikkster* /forum/post/13367732
> 
> 
> Question (and it's an honest question): Regarding Woodside and, presumably, Staten Island: Are there any infrastructure differences that might affect bandwidth capabilities in these areas compared to other parts of NYC? Is Woodside possibly a "test" market within a market? Trust me; I'm not trying to justify TWC's actions at all. If this is simply to counter Verizon's penetration in those areas, that's pathetic. But I'm simply asking if it's _possible_ that there's more to the story.



It's not as complicated as you might want it to be...


Infrastructure is the same... The major difference is that analog service has been scaled back and/or completely eliminated in those areas... 1 analog channel take the same bandwidth as 2-3 HD channels...


Manhattan is still carrying 80 analog channels.


----------



## OSUBuckly

Anybody else having any service problems right now? I'm in Astoria, and no signal was coming through. After rebooting the box, now we only get 77 channels (with NO HDs). Can't get through on the phone to Time Warner, so I assume I'm not alone.


----------



## brengibble




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OSUBuckly* /forum/post/13369880
> 
> 
> Anybody else having any service problems right now? I'm in Astoria, and no signal was coming through. After rebooting the box, now we only get 77 channels (with NO HDs). Can't get through on the phone to Time Warner, so I assume I'm not alone.



I'm in Forest Hills/Rego Park and am having the same problem. Both boxes I have (HD and non-HD) rebooted, then when they came back there's no program data, most channels are missing, and the channel lineups are all messed up (NY1 is on channel 3, Fox Business normally on 43 is on 44, etc.).


The really odd thing is that the live channels, after a little while, go into screensaver mode, while still staying live. I've never seen that before.


----------



## BkDude

Hello everybody. Long time reader, first time poster. I'm in Brooklyn so we have the minimal HD lineup that most people have but did anyone notice channel 730 in their guide this morning? It has no channel name but does have listings of movies. Any idea what channel this will be?


----------



## John Mason

^^^730 here in S.Manhattan just lists NO DATA. Listing some of the movies on 730 there might offer a clue--for example, perhaps the listings match the Lifetime Movies HD Channel becoming available in some areas; (see new-channel list on previous page). Headends can change channel numbers for different areas-- John


----------



## Berk32

sounds like you guys are getting the Analog channels on your boxes.


that probably means some update was going out and got screwed up - and the box cant receive digital channels....


Give it time - it happens... rarely... but it happens


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BkDude* /forum/post/13370097
> 
> 
> Hello everybody. Long time reader, first time poster. I'm in Brooklyn so we have the minimal HD lineup that most people have but did anyone notice channel 730 in their guide this morning? It has no channel name but does have listings of movies. Any idea what channel this will be?



730 'was' YES-HD until yesterday.


Now its nothing... but it'll stay in the guide... (probably until the next update)


(why does it have content listed? no idea... wacky things happen at update time)


----------



## seamus21514

NY1 HD is total crap. There is nothing HD on it. The studio shots are SD with blue sidebars. The reports are SD with Sidebars. The graphics are SD with Sidebars. What the heck? It's more pointless than TBS HD, seeing that the whole channel is NEWS, and the news isn't in HD.


----------



## UnnDunn

This might sound hollow coming from me, given that I'm enjoying the expanded SI HD lineup, but I do believe twcinsider's assessment of the situation is the most likely explanation for the disparity between SI's HD lineup and that of the rest of the city.


SI has practically no high-rises, few large MDUs, utility poles aboveground, the vast majority of subscribers using converter boxes, less subscribers and is simply a newer system. That made it easy for Verizon to wire the island up for FiOS, and even easier for TWC to swap out everyone's analog boxes for digital ones -- I'm sure they only had a few thousand boxes to swap out, at most.


Manhattan has hundreds of skyscrapers, practically every building is an MDU, hundreds of thousands of commercial customers--many of whom do not use converter boxes--and utility conduits below ground, plus 8 times as many customers and a system twice as old. That's pretty much a nightmare scenario for deploying or even upgrading any kind of infrastructure.


Even if TWC had decided to kill analog service for both Manhattan and SI at the same time, it would still take a lot longer to take effect in Manhattan simply because there are that many more analog boxes that would have to be turned in. IIRC, it took 4-6 months for TWC SI to swap out all the analog boxes out there, before it could go all-digital.


I think the only way Manhattan is going to see a significant expansion of the HD lineup anytime soon is if SDV gets deployed sometime this year, and even then SI will still probably have more HD channels. I think it's highly unrealistic to expect TWC to end analog service in Manhattan any time soon.


----------



## disafan

Time Warner has two basic packages they advertise sans phone and net. DTV Starter and DTV Value. For people who have analog standard service, it is a price bump up.


If they want the people holding on to analog to be willing to go digital, they would also have to create a much simpler package for them, advertise it, and offer them an incentive to change over.


Personally, decrypting a few of the standard cable channels in digital, ie TWC, A&E, etc, might get people willing to invest in digital TVs and thus provide another incentive to switch, but I'm more skeptical about them doing that.


If they started with the program now, they could gradually wean the reluctant off and then only have the stubborn people left at the end. Of course, they may be doing this now, and just not telling us.


----------



## UnnDunn

Analog Standard is actually _more_ expensive ($54.15/mo) than DTV Starter ($49.95/mo). When we were migrated from Analog to Digital, our bill actually went down by about $3.


----------



## BkDude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BkDude* /forum/post/13370097
> 
> 
> Hello everybody. Long time reader, first time poster. I'm in Brooklyn so we have the minimal HD lineup that most people have but did anyone notice channel 730 in their guide this morning? It has no channel name but does have listings of movies. Any idea what channel this will be?



OK so I'm home again. The movies on 703 (previously YES) are Encore. If this is the future home of Encore HD I won't be happy.


----------



## disafan

Must have misread the Brooklyn/Queens rate sheet.


----------



## mikechay




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/13367536
> 
> 
> First: You should keep your B&T envy to yourself, it's unbecoming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second: You continue to defend TWC policies that are reprehensible. Specifically, the practice of offering better/more service in ‘competitive’ areas. It’s outright prejudicial and usurious. The exclusive franchise they hold is a virtual monopoly; and AFAIC they have a responsibility to treat everyone in the service area equally, not cheery pick. The practice is as unethical as banks engaging in redlining. It’s against the law for them; it should be for TWC as well!
> 
> 
> A_C



Well then, if it against the law for the banks then lets start a class action law suit! Who is with me!


If anything, It will give them a kick in the pants they really need at this point, as dont care about us..... lets get them!!!!!


----------



## bahill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/13371671
> 
> 
> This might sound hollow coming from me, given that I'm enjoying the expanded SI HD lineup, but I do believe twcinsider's assessment of the situation is the most likely explanation for the disparity between SI's HD lineup and that of the rest of the city.
> 
> 
> SI has practically no high-rises, few large MDUs, utility poles aboveground, the vast majority of subscribers using converter boxes, less subscribers and is simply a newer system. .......



Ok, but that doesn't answer why the Hudson Valley region has the same lineup as Manhattan....


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disafan* /forum/post/13372979
> 
> 
> Must have misread the Brooklyn/Queens rate sheet.



I was citing the Manhattan rate sheet when I typed that. Maybe Brooklyn's rates are different...


----------



## disafan

The rate sheet says...


Standard service - $40.25

Not sure if that includes box rental at $7.10. and Remote at 25 cents.


And taxes.


The only reason I'd insist on analog service is to avoid having to get a cable box. Which is not an option I have.


----------



## AndyHDTV

good news guys!!!


My Caller ID on TV is working with my 8300HDC.


this is more exciting then TWC adding 15 HD channels in Manhattan!







yeah right


----------



## john516

Anybody else getting "No Data" from the Guide for the New YES channel -- 753?


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *john516* /forum/post/13374261
> 
> 
> Anybody else getting "No Data" from the Guide for the New YES channel -- 753?



Yes... no data here in Queens on 753.


----------



## DNINE

What is with Ch 104? It says no Data. Does this free up some space?


----------



## john516

Also, I'm in Astoria and a lot of the new HD channels are a grey screen (i.e., A&E HD, Food HD, History HD, etc.) -- any one else experience this in Astoria?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/13374617
> 
> 
> What is with Ch 104? It says no Data. Does this free up some space?



Bloomberg 104 was moved to 30

YES 30 was moved to 53

Galavision 53 was moved to 69


no space changes


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikechay* /forum/post/13373015
> 
> 
> Well then, if it against the law for the banks then lets start a class action law suit! Who is with me!
> 
> 
> If anything, It will give them a kick in the pants they really need at this point, as dont care about us..... lets get them!!!!!



Apparently, the practice is not against the law. That's my point; it should be.


A_C


----------



## Galager

Sorry to interject with more bitching, my 8300 HDC failed to record Lost for the second time last night. I am freakin pissed! What exactly am I paying for! I had to reboot to get it to record again.


Is there a way to force or get it to update firmware? Also when I look at the diagnostic screen, which software am I looking at to know which firmware I have? The first one or the second one? I have seen both of those numbers referenced, but don't know which is which.


----------



## coneyparleg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Galager* /forum/post/13379900
> 
> 
> Sorry to interject with more bitching, my 8300 HDC failed to record Lost for the second time last night. I am freakin pissed! What exactly am I paying for! I had to reboot to get it to record again.
> 
> 
> Is there a way to force or get it to update firmware? Also when I look at the diagnostic screen, which software am I looking at to know which firmware I have? The first one or the second one? I have seen both of those numbers referenced, but don't know which is which.



sounds like you have a good complaint for DOITT, at the least a higher up tech from TW (unreachable from a normal help call to TWC) will address your issue


----------



## slumpey326

is STARZHD not working in manhattan


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slumpey326* /forum/post/13381335
> 
> 
> is STARZHD not working in manhattan



I haven’t checked today but I can tell you for sure that it wasn’t working last night in Queens. I thought I screwed it up







(by pushing through too many commands at once--- deleting, swapping pip, etc.) but I guess it was out in a wider area.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slumpey326* /forum/post/13359206
> 
> 
> I am not complaining about that, I am complaining that with an HDMI connection from the 8300HDC, everytime I turn on the tv it shows the sd channels in 4:3 or normal mode eventhough in the settings menu, 16x9 is checked, stretch mode is checked. This should load each time that I turn on the tv with the whole screen being filled not with black bars on the side.
> 
> 
> Now when I switch to componenet cables, everything is fine. Loads with the whole screen filed.
> 
> 
> I just want to see if anyone else is having this problem or has a solution to this.



Im having the same problem. Any fix for this







??


----------



## manhattan12345

Hi guys, I hope this is an easy answer, but I've never used HDMI before. I just got a Playstation 3 and want to hook it up to my old HD set (a Toshiba 32HL84) which apparently only takes a DVI connection (I use component for the TW cable box). With the Playstation, there doesn't seem to be any component output jacks, just an HDMI output and what they call an AV Multiout connector, which, on the TV side of the cable they supply, has the red/white/yellow plugs, and obviously does not give an HD pic. Should I get an hdmi-dvi cable to get the HD picture and, if so, how do I then get the audio over to the TV? I guess this would also be the same question if I wanted to hook up the cable box or an upconverting DVD player with hdmi output to the dvi set- how do you get the audio part over? Hope someone out there knows the best connection mode for a Playstation or other such equipment.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *manhattan12345* /forum/post/13391182
> 
> 
> Hi guys, I hope this is an easy answer, but I've never used HDMI before. I just got a Playstation 3 and want to hook it up to my old HD set (a Toshiba 32HL84) which apparently only takes a DVI connection (I use component for the TW cable box). With the Playstation, there doesn't seem to be any component output jacks, just an HDMI output and what they call an AV Multiout connector, which, on the TV side of the cable they supply, has the red/white/yellow plugs, and obviously does not give an HD pic. Should I get an hdmi-dvi cable to get the HD picture and, if so, how do I then get the audio over to the TV? I guess this would also be the same question if I wanted to hook up the cable box or an upconverting DVD player with hdmi output to the dvi set- how do you get the audio part over? Hope someone out there knows the best connection mode for a Playstation or other such equipment.



Audio = "red/white" cables


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *manhattan12345* /forum/post/13391182
> 
> 
> With the Playstation, there doesn't seem to be any component output jacks, just an HDMI output and what they call an AV Multiout connector, which, on the TV side of the cable they supply, has the red/white/yellow plugs, and obviously does not give an HD pic.



From this Playstation site it looks like Sony sells a separate YPbPr/stereo LR AV cable with a 5-cable breakout. Believe there's a AVS Playstation forum. -- John


----------



## manhattan12345

Thanks for tips, guys. I guess I didn't realize you could run both the hdmi cable and the regular audio plugs out of the PS at the same time.


----------



## richiekkim

I have an HD-DVR box and recently whenever I turn on my Samsung plasma TV and box, my TV say no signal detected. When I disconnect the HDMI cable from the box and reconnect it, the picture comes back on. I have to do this every time I turn on the TV. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *richiekkim* /forum/post/13398558
> 
> 
> I have an HD-DVR box and recently whenever I turn on my Samsung plasma TV and box, my TV say no signal detected. When I disconnect the HDMI cable from the box and reconnect it, the picture comes back on. I have to do this every time I turn on the TV. Anyone else have this problem?



Make sure you turn on the cable box _before_ turning on the TV, not the other way around.


----------



## Gulley

Two things, I didn't see them here, but then again I didn't look. IT appears TWCNYC pushed out a new release to OCAP boxes last weekend, about eight days ago. Caller ID is now an option under settings. IF you activate it remember to save it. Seems to work well. They haven't relesed a press release yet so probably very few people know about it. I have an SA 8300HDC. The second thing is I filed a complaint with DOITT about the Mystro software. I spoke with someone at TWC as a result and I believe late last week my two boxes were pushed a new version of the Mystro OS different from everyone else. I am able to select the output resolution WITH the HDMI connected to my HDTV! I didn't check the OS version, but I thought the people on this foum would want to know. Oh, yeah, Mystro still sucks, but this is an improvement and a step in the right direction.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gulley* /forum/post/13401151
> 
> 
> Two things, I didn't see them here, but then again I didn't look. IT appears TWCNYC pushed out a new release to OCAP boxes last weekend, about eight days ago. Caller ID is now an option under settings. IF you activate it remember to save it. Seems to work well. They haven't relesed a press release yet so probably very few people know about it. I have an SA 8300HDC. The second thing is I filed a complaint with DOITT about the Mystro software. I spoke with someone at TWC as a result and I believe late last week my two boxes were pushed a new version of the Mystro OS different from everyone else. I am able to select the output resolution WITH the HDMI connected to my HDTV! I didn't check the OS version, but I thought the people on this foum would want to know. Oh, yeah, Mystro still sucks, but this is an improvement and a step in the right direction.



I dont get Caller ID option. I can select the output resolution with the HDMI connected to my HDTV. I have the 8300HDC box. How do you check the OS version??


----------



## richiekkim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/13399070
> 
> 
> Make sure you turn on the cable box _before_ turning on the TV, not the other way around.



I did. I still have the same problem, and have to disconnect and reconnect the HDMI cable.


----------



## bahill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/13402716
> 
> 
> ...I have the 8300HDC box. How do you check the OS version??



With TV and box powered on....

Hold the select button on remote down until little mail icon starts flashing

Then press down-arrow....it will bring up diagnostic screen.


----------



## slumpey326

gulley, but there is still a problem with the hdmi resolutions with the new setting options. If I set the box to stretch mode (have shows fitting the whole screen) and turn the tv off. When I turn it back on again, the box says stretch mode but it appears that everything is being displayed in normal mode with black bars on both side. I hate this because I want the picture to be appearing on the whole screen when I watch shows. This appears to only happen with hdmi, not component.


Also if I choose 480p with hdmi, when I turn the tv off than back on again it goes back to 480i.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bahill* /forum/post/13406568
> 
> 
> With TV and box powered on....
> 
> Hold the select button on remote down until little mail icon starts flashing
> 
> Then press down-arrow....it will bring up diagnostic screen.



Why not just go to channel 996? It shows the diagnostic screen


----------



## lewisr

Good morning all,


I woke up this morning with a black box over most of my screen that said "Your HDTV is not HDCP compatible - use component cables instead." (Paraphrasing.)


I was unable to change channels or access any controls; turning the box on and off did not clear the message.


When I did a full reboot, things seemed to return to normal, but I had to leave for work so couldn't watch for more than 30-45 minutes.


I do have the box (8300HD) connected via HDMI and my TV most certainly has HDCP - it's a newish Sony Bravia (2.5 years old tops) and has been connected via HDMI for 3-4 weeks now without incident.


Any idea what could be up? Manhattan South.


Thanks in advance,

Lewis


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lewisr* /forum/post/13407712
> 
> 
> Good morning all,
> 
> 
> I woke up this morning with a black box over most of my screen that said "Your HDTV is not HDCP compatible - use component cables instead." (Paraphrasing.)
> 
> 
> I was unable to change channels or access any controls; turning the box on and off did not clear the message.
> 
> 
> When I did a full reboot, things seemed to return to normal, but I had to leave for work so couldn't watch for more than 30-45 minutes.
> 
> 
> I do have the box (8300HD) connected via HDMI and my TV most certainly has HDCP - it's a newish Sony Bravia (2.5 years old tops) and has been connected via HDMI for 3-4 weeks now without incident.
> 
> 
> Any idea what could be up? Manhattan South.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Lewis



If this is indeed the 8300HD and not the 8300HDC model, I would suggest turning off 480i from the output resolution. I used to get the same message due to issues switching from 1080i or 720p back to 480i. I finally kept the resolutions to 1080i and 480p in the end. I keep the same resolution output for my current 8300HDC box and everything works pretty smoothy.


----------



## ANGEL 35

Is it true that you can go down to 23st and pick up M cable cards ??


----------



## lewisr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/13408303
> 
> 
> If this is indeed the 8300HD and not the 8300HDC model, I would suggest turning off 480i from the output resolution. I used to get the same message due to issues switching from 1080i or 720p back to 480i. I finally kept the resolutions to 1080i and 480p in the end. I keep the same resolution output for my current 8300HDC box and everything works pretty smoothy.



Thank you for your quick response.


It is indeed the 8300HD and I only have 1080i selected as the allowable output. Doing a cold reboot of the box seemed to have cleared it, but I am uncomfortable because I don't really believe in "freak" occurrences - there has to be a reason this happened, and I dread the thought of staying home and waiting for a service call (or worse, going to 23rd street and swapping the box) should it happen again.


Best,

Lewis


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/13374017
> 
> 
> good news guys!!!
> 
> 
> My Caller ID on TV is working with my 8300HDC.
> 
> 
> this is more exciting then TWC adding 15 HD channels in Manhattan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah right



Do you have TWC Phone??


----------



## BkDude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lewisr* /forum/post/13408584
> 
> 
> Thank you for your quick response.
> 
> 
> It is indeed the 8300HD and I only have 1080i selected as the allowable output. Doing a cold reboot of the box seemed to have cleared it, but I am uncomfortable because I don't really believe in "freak" occurrences - there has to be a reason this happened, and I dread the thought of staying home and waiting for a service call (or worse, going to 23rd street and swapping the box) should it happen again.
> 
> 
> Best,
> 
> Lewis



This happens to me as well. I cycle through my video imputs on my tv back to video 6 (or wherever I have my box hooked in) and the message goes away. If this works for you it be alot easier than rebooting.


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/13408601
> 
> 
> Do you have TWC Phone??



I do and it has introduced a whole new level of laziness in my life. Why pick up the receiver to see who is calling when I can look at my screen and mumble, "I don't want to talk to you".


----------



## lewisr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/13409538
> 
> 
> I do and it has introduced a whole new level of laziness in my life. Why pick up the receiver to see who is calling when I can look at my screen and mumble, "I don't want to talk to you".



Were you able to install Digital Phone on your own?


Has it degraded your RR (or video) service at all?


(From whom)/did you port your number?


Thanks in advance,

Lewis


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lewisr* /forum/post/13409619
> 
> 
> Were you able to install Digital Phone on your own?
> 
> 
> Has it degraded your RR (or video) service at all?
> 
> 
> (From whom)/did you port your number?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Lewis



I did the digital phone install myself since the coax line was new and split already from when I was a customer of cable TV overbuilder RCN.


I ported my home phone number from Verizon to TWC. I do like the lower priced service with more features than Verizon ever offered me with their copper landline service.


I do not use RoadRunner due to how poor a service it is in the Queens area.


I subscribe to TWC for my TV and Phone and RCN for my cable internet.


My video in general I am satisfied with and have no immediate issues.


----------



## lewisr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/13409830
> 
> 
> I did the digital phone install myself since the coax line was new and split already from when I was a customer of cable TV overbuilder RCN.
> 
> 
> I ported my home phone number from Verizon to TWC. I do like the lower priced service with more features than Verizon ever offered me with their copper landline service.
> 
> 
> I do not use RoadRunner due to how poor a service it is in the Queens area.
> 
> 
> I subscribe to TWC for my TV and Phone and RCN for my cable internet.
> 
> 
> My video in general I am satisfied with and have no immediate issues.



Thank you for taking the time to reply.


I'd be particularly interested to hear if anyone has experience in moving from Vonage to TWC home phone, as well as the process of swapping the RR cable modem for the cable modem/phone adapter.


Best,

Lewis


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lewisr* /forum/post/13408584
> 
> 
> Thank you for your quick response.
> 
> 
> It is indeed the 8300HD and I only have 1080i selected as the allowable output. Doing a cold reboot of the box seemed to have cleared it, but I am uncomfortable because I don't really believe in "freak" occurrences - there has to be a reason this happened, and I dread the thought of staying home and waiting for a service call (or worse, going to 23rd street and swapping the box) should it happen again.
> 
> 
> Best,
> 
> Lewis



You really didn't have to do a reboot. Just turning the box off and on again should fix it also, but make sure you have both box ands TV off then start up with your cable remote. This is one of those glitches that can happen every so often but never to the point that a new box would be needed.


You better believe in freak occurances, because these boxes are loaded with them. I would suggest you go back to page one of this thread and you might read many issues that these Boxes did have. These boxes aren't perfect and never will be. A lot of us here on this thread just live with some of the hig up problems because most of them aren't that bad. The big things you sahould be worried about is:

Not recording a set show

replaying a blank screen when it claimed it was recording

Not powering up

Constant freezing the screen

Not l;etting you use the boxes many feautures to name a few of the majpor problems


----------



## dgk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/13408510
> 
> 
> Is it true that you can go down to 23st and pick up M cable cards ??



A few weeks back I posted that TW told me to go down to Queens Center and get the cablecard. I said that I heard it required a visit but was more than happy to go get it myself. I went and was told that, no we don't give out the cards, you need to have a site visit. I was very pissed and got them to promise not to charge me for the visit. They're due on Saturday.


I was also told that the charge was $4.75 monthly. But my rate sheet in the last bill shows it as $1.75. I think I'll complain if I get charged 4.75.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgk* /forum/post/13418401
> 
> 
> A few weeks back I posted that TW told me to go down to Queens Center and get the cablecard. I said that I heard it required a visit but was more than happy to go get it myself. I went and was told that, no we don't give out the cards, you need to have a site visit. I was very pissed and got them to promise not to charge me for the visit. They're due on Saturday.
> 
> 
> I was also told that the charge was $4.75 monthly. But my rate sheet in the last bill shows it as $1.75. I think I'll complain if I get charged 4.75.



you shou;ld complain These cards are cheap. they should be under $2 for a while. BUT you knew that was coming. With most current boxes(not the earlier ones) you might need 2 cards per box. From my understanding 2 cards are needed on DVR sets only. This way you can access all subscribed channels on the bth tunners.


That is rude that they made you go down to QC , but you should have came here first and asked. Most of us know that a sevice call is needed for Card installation. But you are a good consumer, you haggled their mistake into a free service call. YOIU ARE THE MAN!


----------



## dgk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/13429010
> 
> 
> you shou;ld complain These cards are cheap. they should be under $2 for a while. BUT you knew that was coming. With most current boxes(not the earlier ones) you might need 2 cards per box. From my understanding 2 cards are needed on DVR sets only. This way you can access all subscribed channels on the bth tunners.
> 
> 
> That is rude that they made you go down to QC , but you should have came here first and asked. Most of us know that a sevice call is needed for Card installation. But you are a good consumer, you haggled their mistake into a free service call. YOIU ARE THE MAN!



I think I have a better one. The guy showed up an hour late. I called after 2 (he was due by 2) and was told that I would get a free month, that is the policy. I think I will not get a free month but, hey, that would be nice. He did show up by 3ish and the cablecard install went fine.


----------



## AndyHDTV

Telco Offers High-Speed To Pair of Apartment Complexes; Sill Lacks Video Franchise

By Todd Spangler -- Multichannel News, 3/24/2008 8:31:00 AM

Verizon Communications is offering Internet service at up to 50 megabits per second, over its FiOS fiber-optic network, to residents in two Manhattan apartment complexes - but for now, it's still unable to offer TV services in New York City.


Verizon announced an agreement Monday with Tishman Speyer, the owner and manager of the 110-building complex of Stuyvesant Town and Peter Cooper Village. Terms of the deal were not disclosed.


Verizon FiOS Internet service is now available in seven buildings in the Stuyvesant Town and Peter Cooper Village, which are located on 80 acres and contain 11,232 apartments. In 2006, Tishman Speyer acquired the residential complex from MetLife in a deal worth $5.4 billion.


Verizon will be competing with the promise of higher speeds against Time Warner Cable and RCN, both of which provide triple-play services to Stuyvesant Town and Peter Cooper Village.


Eric Cevis, vice president of Verizon Enhanced Communities, said in a press release that the deal to bring FiOS Internet services to Stuyvesant Town and Peter Cooper Village is the single largest urban agreement the phone company has undertaken to date and said it expects to expand the service to all the buildings in the complex in a short period of time."


However, Verizon currently does not have a franchise from New York City to offer video service. The telco offers FiOS TV service to some communities in the New York counties of Westchester, Rockland and Orange, as well as on parts of Long Island. Verizon said it intends to expand video services in the state as it obtains franchises in other markets.

http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6544157.html


----------



## justlou

6 more HD channels coming to Staten Island!









_Effective April 30th we will launch Sports on Demand on ch. 1023, ABC Family HD on ch. 738, Disney HD on 749, ESPN News on ch. 792, Speed Channel HD on ch. 793, Toon Disney on ch. 787, Weather Channel HD on ch. 772._


----------



## Berk32

I'm going to cry.
























The following changes are planned for customers in Manhattan/Brooklyn/Queens & Mt. Vernon:

Effective April 30th we will launch Sports on Demand on ch. 1023.
*In Brooklyn and Queens* we will launch A&E HD on ch. 746, ABC Family HD on ch. 738, Animal Planet HD on ch. 786, CNN HD on ch. 710, Discovery HD on ch. 766, Disney HD on 749, ESPN News on ch. 792, Food Network HD on ch. 750, HGTV HD on ch. 764 , History Channel HD on ch. 740, The Learning Channel HD on 752, Lifetime Movies HD on ch. 762, M HD will launch on ch. 720, NHL Network HD on ch. 795, the previously announced NY1 HD will launch on ch. 701, Science Channel HD on ch. 775, Speed Channel HD on ch. 793, TMC HD on ch.778, Toon Disney on ch. 787, Versus/Golf on ch. 794, Weather Channel HD on ch. 772 and WE will change from DTV service to Standard Service.


----------



## HRAMOS1965

In addition from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned for customers in Manhattan/Brooklyn/Queens & Mt. Vernon:


Effective April 1st TEN BLOXX will be renamed BLOXX.


Effective April 9th AZN will be discontinued by its provider.


Effective April 17th TV Guide Spot on Demand will be renamed TV Guide Network on Demand.


Effective April 30th we will launch Sports on Demand on ch. 1023. In Brooklyn and Queens we will launch A&E HD on ch. 746, ABC Family HD on ch. 738, Animal Planet HD on ch. 786, CNN HD on ch. 710, Discovery HD on ch. 766, Disney HD on 749, ESPN News on ch. 792, Food Network HD on ch. 750, HGTV HD on ch. 764 , History Channel HD on ch. 740, The Learning Channel HD on 752, Lifetime Movies HD on ch. 762, M HD will launch on ch. 720, NHL Network HD on ch. 795, the previously announced NY1 HD will launch on ch. 701, Science Channel HD on ch. 775, Speed Channel HD on ch. 793, TMC HD on ch.778, Toon Disney on ch. 787, Versus/Golf on ch. 794, Weather Channel HD on ch. 772 and WE will change from DTV service to Standard Service.


This is for manhattan residents


----------



## HRAMOS1965

does that mean that we have Switched Digital Video in manhattan


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HRAMOS1965* /forum/post/13457605
> 
> 
> In addition from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned for customers in Manhattan/Brooklyn/Queens & Mt. Vernon:
> 
> 
> Effective April 1st TEN BLOXX will be renamed BLOXX.
> 
> 
> Effective April 9th AZN will be discontinued by its provider.
> 
> 
> Effective April 17th TV Guide Spot on Demand will be renamed TV Guide Network on Demand.
> 
> 
> Effective April 30th we will launch Sports on Demand on ch. 1023. In Brooklyn and Queens we will launch A&E HD on ch. 746, ABC Family HD on ch. 738, Animal Planet HD on ch. 786, CNN HD on ch. 710, Discovery HD on ch. 766, Disney HD on 749, ESPN News on ch. 792, Food Network HD on ch. 750, HGTV HD on ch. 764 , History Channel HD on ch. 740, The Learning Channel HD on 752, Lifetime Movies HD on ch. 762, M HD will launch on ch. 720, NHL Network HD on ch. 795, the previously announced NY1 HD will launch on ch. 701, Science Channel HD on ch. 775, Speed Channel HD on ch. 793, TMC HD on ch.778, Toon Disney on ch. 787, Versus/Golf on ch. 794, Weather Channel HD on ch. 772 and WE will change from DTV service to Standard Service.
> 
> 
> This is for manhattan residents



no.. read carefully - all that HD is going to brooklyn and queens....


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HRAMOS1965* /forum/post/13457619
> 
> 
> does that mean that we have Switched Digital Video in manhattan



no - we're getting didily squat..


(and the rest of nyc doesn't have SDV - they're just dropping analog channels)


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justlou* /forum/post/13457513
> 
> 
> 6 more HD channels coming to Staten Island!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Effective April 30th we will launch Sports on Demand on ch. 1023, ABC Family HD on ch. 738, Disney HD on 749, ESPN News on ch. 792, Speed Channel HD on ch. 793, Toon Disney on ch. 787, Weather Channel HD on ch. 772._



Speed Channel HD! woot!


Now it's _really_ time to upgrade to the DTValue package. I needs me some Formula 1 in widescreen, and more Nascar in HD never hurt anyone (even though I hate Nascar.)


----------



## justlou

To be honest, I'm not overly excited about any of those channels, but I'll take it. I'm waiting for the Travel Channel and Sci-Fi Channel.


----------



## UnnDunn

My aunt lives in East Orange, NJ. They have Comcast of Union NJ, which is adding Sci-Fi HD in May. I plan to be making liberal use of her DVR.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justlou* /forum/post/13458303
> 
> 
> To be honest, I'm not overly excited about any of those channels, but I'll take it. I'm waiting for the Travel Channel and Sci-Fi Channel.



And what about *USA HD??* I mean, at least on MONDAYS i would watch it.


----------



## justlou




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/13458393
> 
> 
> And what about *USA HD??* I mean, at least on MONDAYS i would watch it.



I'd take that over the new channels too. Except for ESPN News, which I was looking forward to.


----------



## Berk32

so far no TWC region has any of the Universal channels (USA, SciFi...)


----------



## aitchdeeameye

Man, look at the size of that list! This might be the only time I regret moving from Queens to Manhattan.


At this point the excuses about a lack of capacity in Manhattan ring a bit hollow. If a handful of channels were being introduced to the outer burroughs, fine, but over 20, seriously?! Things can't be that drastically different between the systems.


----------



## disafan

I'm waiting for Sci-Fi in HD as well. But for non-fiction HD programming outside of sports, you can a show that shows you the beauty of nature, ie Weather, Discovery, etc. I think they have their value.


I didn't buy an HD set for just that, but it really shows off the set. You look at fiction programming much of the time, and high-def means that I can see the actor's pores so much more clearly on a closeup. Something I can live without.


----------



## BkDude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/13458553
> 
> 
> so far no TWC region has any of the Universal channels (USA, SciFi...)



Except of course for the Universal Channel.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aitchdeeameye* /forum/post/13458885
> 
> 
> Man, look at the size of that list! This might be the only time I regret moving from Queens to Manhattan.
> 
> 
> At this point the excuses about a lack of capacity in Manhattan ring a bit hollow. If a handful of channels were being introduced to the outer burroughs, fine, but over 20, seriously?! Things can't be that drastically different between the systems.



the other boroughs are dropping analog channels.. thats where the bandwidth is coming from.

SI and Woodside Queens have done so - the rest of queens and the parts of brooklyn twc services are now doing so.... It would seem Manhattan is next - although that will probably be split into Northern and Southern Manhattan...


----------



## TonyNYC

The new HD channels are nothing to write home about. Hopefully NY 1 news is in true HD and not magnified April Fools HD.


----------



## Prey521

I've always thought that it was weird that people wanted news channels in HD. Though Fox News would be the one that I wouldn't mind in HD...they have the hottest anchors of all the CableNet News Channels!!


----------



## UnnDunn

NY1 HD is SD with pillarboxes applied. Nothing more.


----------



## TonyNYC

Well, I mean if I had options, I would want other channels in HD over NY 1 news, but since it is there, I just hope the HD is decent. I do like some of the political programming and Sports on 1. So it would make a decent HD channel.


I agree with you about Fox News looking good in HD. I mean CNN looks pretty decent when broadcasting in HD even though some of their shows like Larry King are in 4x3 with sidebars.


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/13459599
> 
> 
> NY1 HD is SD with pillarboxes applied. Nothing more.



Grrr. April Fools has come early this year.


----------



## disafan

Think positively. They allocate the bandwidth, launch the station, and start adding HD programming. NY1 is a TWC property. They must have plans to bring the infrastructure in.


----------



## MacAlert

Finally, more HD channels in Queens. Now all TWC needs to do is improve broadband speeds!!


----------



## dampfnudel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacAlert* /forum/post/13460253
> 
> 
> Finally, more HD channels in Queens. Now all TWC needs to do is improve broadband speeds!!



or at the very least maintain them.


Are people still having problems with the 4250HDC ? I'm only asking because I got one when I upgraded to HD in October but after 2 months of weekly reboots and slow channel changes, the tech came & replaced it with a used 3250HD.


Since I got it, I've noticed a low hum coming from the TV speakers. I don't always hear it, but to my sensitive ears, it does annoy me sometimes. I don't hear it at all when I watch DVDs, Blu-rays or games so I don't think it's a problem with my Sony. I even unplugged the cable box and TV in case it was a bad grounding issue. That didn't help.


I'm thinking about calling and having the 3250 replaced by a 4250. Hopefully, the Navigator software works better. I would prefer to have the higher resolution guide again, the lower resolution guide on the 3250 sucks on my HDTV, sometimes it gets dimmer and then it gets brighter (probably another problem with the box).


Anyway, I'm looking forward to April 30th. I only wish Scifi-HD & USA-HD were included in that list, but I have a feeling we'll get them by the summer which would mean seeing the final 10 episodes or so of the final season of BSG in HD.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dampfnudel* /forum/post/13461685
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'm looking forward to April 30th. I only wish Scifi-HD & USA-HD were included in that list, but I have a feeling we'll get them by the summer which would mean seeing the final 10 episodes or so of the final season of BSG in HD.



As soon as TWC reveals they have the rights to start showing them... you'll get them (no TWC region has them yet..)


----------



## broadwayblue

I refuse to believe TWC can't throw Manhattan a bone and add a couple of HD channels. The bandwidth excuse is bunk. Analog channels have been removed and not been replaced. Enough already. I want my Golf/Vs for the NHL playoffs next month!


----------



## JR_in_NYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/13457592
> 
> 
> I'm going to cry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The following changes are planned for customers in Manhattan/Brooklyn/Queens & Mt. Vernon:
> 
> Effective April 30th we will launch Sports on Demand on ch. 1023.
> *In Brooklyn and Queens* we will launch A&E HD on ch. 746, ABC Family HD on ch. 738, Animal Planet HD on ch. 786, CNN HD on ch. 710, Discovery HD on ch. 766, Disney HD on 749, ESPN News on ch. 792, Food Network HD on ch. 750, HGTV HD on ch. 764 , History Channel HD on ch. 740, The Learning Channel HD on 752, Lifetime Movies HD on ch. 762, M HD will launch on ch. 720, NHL Network HD on ch. 795, the previously announced NY1 HD will launch on ch. 701, Science Channel HD on ch. 775, Speed Channel HD on ch. 793, TMC HD on ch.778, Toon Disney on ch. 787, Versus/Golf on ch. 794, Weather Channel HD on ch. 772 and WE will change from DTV service to Standard Service.




Where did this message appear? URL?


----------



## DNINE

TWCNYC you suck


----------



## BkDude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JR_in_NYC* /forum/post/13465511
> 
> 
> Where did this message appear? URL?


 http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...elchanges.html


----------



## qbbraveheart

wOOt! speed HD










on a side note...anyone having horrible service in Brooklyn(Dyker/Bay Ridge area)

for the past 3 days I have had blackouts on most of the channels and today ALL the channels...grrrrrr


----------



## csrx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dampfnudel* /forum/post/13461685
> 
> 
> or at the very least maintain them.
> 
> 
> Are people still having problems with the 4250HDC ? I'm only asking because I got one when I upgraded to HD in October but after 2 months of weekly reboots and slow channel changes, the tech came & replaced it with a used 3250HD.




I see the 4250 and 3250 mentioned often (and HDMI problems). When I went to TWC to request a non dvr box about 7 months ago, I was given a Samsung with Mystro software. HDMI works fine (only had a problem once in 7 months, had to reboot). I really dislike Mystro.

Why don't you guys request the Samsung box (I forget the model number)?. Is it because no Passport?


----------



## SRFast

Hi. I am a TWC-NYC subscriber with an SA 8300HD DVR and CableCard. I connected a 19" Sharp LCD HD set in October 2008 and was getting the unencrypted channels, but as of 3/25 I stopped receiving the Weather Channel. It was on channel 72, but it is blank now. I can still receive the other channels. Does anyone know if TWC has moved to another channel?


TIA...JL


----------



## carl2680

the other boroughs are dropping analog channels.. thats where the bandwidth is coming from.

SI and Woodside Queens have done so - the rest of queens and the parts of brooklyn twc services are now doing so.... It would seem Manhattan is next - although that will probably be split into Northern and Southern Manhattan...



Northern Manhattan will be first since there are few small business with analog boxes. They already started sending mail to customers that have analog boxes here in manhattan because my grandmother has analog service and she received a card in the mail yesterday that require to switch to digital service.


The whole process will take place between may and july. You will see all those HD channels in northern Manhattan by the end of June.


----------



## coneyparleg

so apparently TWCNY is no longer offering those faster internet speeds we heard about a little while back. They now tell me it is in the testing phase







did anyone sign up for those speeds back then, are you getting it now?


----------



## aitchdeeameye




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Northern Manhattan will be first since there are few small business with analog boxes. They already started sending mail to customers that have analog boxes here in manhattan because my grandmother has analog service and she received a card in the mail yesterday that require to switch to digital service.



Thanks for the info, I was hoping someone with analog service in the city would chime in.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The whole process will take place between may and july. You will see all those HD channels in northern Manhattan by the end of June.



Speculation or was there something on the card that indicated this?


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/13468761
> 
> 
> the other boroughs are dropping analog channels.. thats where the bandwidth is coming from.
> 
> SI and Woodside Queens have done so - the rest of queens and the parts of brooklyn twc services are now doing so.... It would seem Manhattan is next - although that will probably be split into Northern and Southern Manhattan...
> 
> 
> 
> Northern Manhattan will be first since there are few small business with analog boxes. They already started sending mail to customers that have analog boxes here in manhattan because my grandmother has analog service and she received a card in the mail yesterday that require to switch to digital service.
> 
> 
> The whole process will take place between may and july. You will see all those HD channels in northern Manhattan by the end of June.




yes thanks for the info.


if thats the case they might shoot for q4 in manhattan south. which is way too late.


----------



## carl2680

Originally Posted by carl2680

The whole process will take place between may and july. You will see all those HD channels in northern Manhattan by the end of June.


Speculation or was there something on the card that indicated this?

The card says that as a customer you need to switch to a digital box no later than may 23th.

so by that time we will see TWC testing all those HD channels here in Northern Manhattan.


----------



## carl2680

Also you need to keep in Mind that there are many knuckleheads that are a pain in the ass. Now TWC is forcing all these people to digital or they will stay without service. I live In Morningside Heights and There are some Verizon trucks around here working. I asked them what they are doing and one of them told me that they getting the lines ready to FIOS.

Verizon is already wiring the city to full speed. Now they are only waiting for the franchise agreement.


----------



## Berk32

Now all we need is someone in Brooklyn or Queens with analog service who got a similar notice...


If we know what date they had to make the change - then we'll have a good idea of the switchover timeframe.


----------



## coneyparleg

to promote cable envy, my dad in brooklyn has cable vision, from what I understand they went Switched video recently, (i found out late) when I went over there this weekend I saw a big improvement in PQ on his hd channels, I keep forgetting how many more they get than us


----------



## carl2680

to promote cable envy, my dad in brooklyn has cable vision, from what I understand they went Switched video recently, (i found out late) when I went over there this weekend I saw a big improvement in PQ on his hd channels, I keep forgetting how many more they get than us

I guess the fixed that problem because my sister In NJ has cablevision and her HD channels looked terrible the last time I went there, I don't know about now if they deploy SDV in NJ too.

Even if TWC droped all analog channels in order for the picture quality to improve they need to roll SDV on top of going all digital.


----------



## hansangb

how funny. I called Dish networks today because I got tired of watching Dirty Jobs/Mythbusters on SD. But then I found out that Dish does not carry YES. So much for that idea. Now I find out that 4/30 is *the* date for more HD. Can't wait.


----------



## FroggerJoe

Not sure how true this is...but...The company i work for just bought a building on Murray St in Manhattan. Verizon reached out to us because the previous owner of the building (along with other buildings on the bloc) had Verizon come in and replace all copper with Verizon FIber for FIOS. Verizon engineer came out along along with a business sales rep and wanted to see if we wanted to get the ball rolling for FIOS TV.


We were under the impression that a franchising agreement has not been reached with the city yet. But the engineer informed us that the agreement will be awarded in OCT 2008.


Not sure if anybody can confirm this yet or not. But Verizon assured us that we can order TV now for our entire building (6 floors) and it will be ready by end of 2008 after the franchise is awarded. But of course, we said we wanted wait to there is an agreement with the city.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FroggerJoe* /forum/post/13478870
> 
> 
> Not sure how true this is...but...The company i work for just bought a building on Murray St in Manhattan. Verizon reached out to us because the previous owner of the building (along with other buildings on the bloc) had Verizon come in and replace all copper with Verizon FIber for FIOS. Verizon engineer came out along along with a business sales rep and wanted to see if we wanted to get the ball rolling for FIOS TV.
> 
> 
> We were under the impression that a franchising agreement has not been reached with the city yet. But the engineer informed us that the agreement will be awarded in OCT 2008.
> 
> 
> Not sure if anybody can confirm this yet or not. But Verizon assured us that we can order TV now for our entire building (6 floors) and it will be ready by end of 2008 after the franchise is awarded. But of course, we said we wanted wait to there is an agreement with the city.



Funny how the city is giving Time Warner JUST enough time to get their act together and 'upgrade' (aka eliminate analog) - shooting down FIOS before it even has a chance to start up.


----------



## manhattan12345

Frogger, they have already started wiring my 30-floor co-op on UES (we're not far from the Verizon facility on E. 91st) for FIOS and they are paying something like $35,000 for the privilege. And they just signed a big deal with (I think) Stuyvesant Town too. It sounds like they are getting their ducks in a row ready for the city approval of the franchise. October sounds good to me if it's true.


----------



## broadwayblue

What's the closest area to Manhattan that currently offers FIOS? I'd like to take a look at their channel lineup...particularly their HD offerings.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/13481720
> 
> 
> What's the closest area to Manhattan that currently offers FIOS? I'd like to take a look at their channel lineup...particularly their HD offerings.



Enter a zip code of a place that has it like in Long Island..

http://www22.verizon.com/Content/FiO...%20YORK%20CITY


----------



## Gooddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/13479262
> 
> 
> Funny how the city is giving Time Warner JUST enough time to get their act together and 'upgrade' (aka eliminate analog) - shooting down FIOS before it even has a chance to start up.



Or


Funny how TWC moves quickly when it has to.


----------



## Gooddog

Careful what you wish for


Verizon Customers Broadcast Problems With Service


Sam Miller came so close to tossing his Verizon cable TV box to the curb outside.


After signing up in November for Verizon's $99 a month deal for FiOS cable TV, Internet and phone service, Verizon was still sending him bills for $130 or more. He called to complain each month, but eventually his bill was stacked with $265 in extra fees.

http://www2.tbo.com/content/2008/mar...ns--box/?imw=Y


----------



## coneyparleg

I saw on the news yesterday that the city comptroller wants to create a cable user's bill of rights. Anyone know how we can get our feedback to the comptroller?


----------



## manhattan12345

*Comcast and Time Warner Cable are in talks to invest in a WiMax wireless high-speed internet network that on again/off again partners Sprint and Clearwire would operate, reports The Wall Street Journal. Intel, Google and #6 MSO Bright House Networks have also expressed interest in contributing to the venture.*


Comcast has something like 40 HD offerings, we don't. Maybe TW should try getting its bread and butter taken care of first before looking for more revenue streams.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coneyparleg* /forum/post/13486552
> 
> 
> I saw on the news yesterday that the city comptroller wants to create a cable user's bill of rights. Anyone know how we can get our feedback to the comptroller?


 http://www.comptroller.nyc.gov/contact.htm 

http://www.comptroller.nyc.gov/


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gooddog* /forum/post/13486260
> 
> 
> Or
> 
> 
> Funny how TWC moves quickly when it has to.



But they aren't moving quickly....


This has actually been planned out for over a year


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *manhattan12345* /forum/post/13486603
> 
> *Comcast and Time Warner Cable are in talks to invest in a WiMax wireless high-speed internet network that on again/off again partners Sprint and Clearwire would operate, reports The Wall Street Journal. Intel, Google and #6 MSO Bright House Networks have also expressed interest in contributing to the venture.*
> 
> 
> Comcast has something like 40 HD offerings, we don't. Maybe TW should try getting its bread and butter taken care of first before looking for more revenue streams.



You gotta differentiate between TWC 'national' and TWC 'local'....


TWC and Comcast both have the rights to roughly the same # HD networks....


----------



## coreynyc

Consumerist received a long letter describing Verizon's problems from an employee...



> Quote:
> A mysterious letter was anonymously faxed to our headquarters by a self-described "disgusted" Verizon customer service rep angry at how he/she says Verizon is screwing over landline customers. Here's the highlights of his gut-spilling:
> 
> 
> * 30,000+ people nationwide have still not received the free HDTVs Verizon promised new FiOS triple-play subscribers
> 
> * Verizon totally screwed up the "blitz" promotion, leading some customers signing up and not getting their discounts, others getting too much discount, and others not getting their discount for months
> 
> * Employees issued over $1 million in credit in January '08, double what was given out in Jan '07
> 
> * $250 in discretionary credit has been reduced to $50
> 
> * Internally, Verizon refers to customer service reps who give out "too much" credit due are called "offenders."
> 
> 
> If his allegations are true, they could prove fodder for the NJ AG's office.
> 
> 
> Full letter scan, inside...


 http://consumerist.com/372921/leaks-...s-of-thousands


----------



## TonyNYC

Funny you posted that as I just got through reading that off of another site. That letter is getting a lot of notice in tech and cable forums.


I was reading another thread about how bad the Tampa Bay area is with FIOS and customer service issues.


Makes me cautious for if and when FIOS goes live in my area of Queens to feel it out and see how the local reaction is to it before getting in over my head and having to deal with the headaches some have had with it.


I want the latest and greatest like the next person, but not at the expense of possible major issues dealing with the product and customer service.


I will give time for it to settle in and then order it. Give Verizon time to hammer itself out.


----------



## margoba

I have a friend with an 8300HD box (not HDC). They live in Manhattan/Chelsea.


They are renovating their bathroom and thus have to move out for a few weeks. They have found a sublet in Manhattan, and the sublet has cable. They asked me whether they could just take thier 8300HD with them and use it in the sublet.


I have no idea. Anybody out there who's tried this? Any opinions?


Thanks,

-barry


----------



## coneyparleg

 http://www.comptroller.nyc.gov/press...08-03-027.shtm 


I like this provision btw:


> Quote:
> 3. Independent Arbitration
> 
> 
> Create an independent arbitration system to help cable companies and independent programmers efficiently resolve disputes over access, rather than denying consumer access to popular programming. (This mechanism would avoid the type of blackouts that consumers have experienced such as when Yankees and Mets programming were not available to many cable subscribers for lengthy periods of time



Looks like they already have a bill of rights drafted, still I'm sending them an email pointing to this thread.


Why not


----------



## Prey521




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/13489893
> 
> 
> I have a friend with an 8300HD box (not HDC). They live in Manhattan/Chelsea.
> 
> 
> They are renovating their bathroom and thus have to move out for a few weeks. They have found a sublet in Manhattan, and the sublet has cable. They asked me whether they could just take thier 8300HD with them and use it in the sublet.
> 
> 
> I have no idea. Anybody out there who's tried this? Any opinions?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -barry



My friend does this but on Cablevision. Box is provisioned under his address, but it's used in his dads house a few miles away. Don't see why they shouldn't be able to.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/13489893
> 
> 
> I have a friend with an 8300HD box (not HDC). They live in Manhattan/Chelsea.
> 
> 
> They are renovating their bathroom and thus have to move out for a few weeks. They have found a sublet in Manhattan, and the sublet has cable. They asked me whether they could just take thier 8300HD with them and use it in the sublet.
> 
> 
> I have no idea. Anybody out there who's tried this? Any opinions?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -barry



That's entirely up to Time Warner Cable.


A_C


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/13489893
> 
> 
> I have a friend with an 8300HD box (not HDC). They live in Manhattan/Chelsea.
> 
> 
> They are renovating their bathroom and thus have to move out for a few weeks. They have found a sublet in Manhattan, and the sublet has cable. They asked me whether they could just take thier 8300HD with them and use it in the sublet.
> 
> 
> I have no idea. Anybody out there who's tried this? Any opinions?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -barry



Legally, you aren't supposed to do it.


Technically, there's nothing stopping you (as long as both locations are in the same system.)


----------



## coreynyc

My 8300HD isn't properly recording shows that I record while in progress (in the buffer).


Yesterday was the second such occurrence, I was watching the 5 O'Clock Eyewitness News on Ch 7 and they had a story that my fiance would have been interested in near sometime arounf 5:50-5:55, so I pressed the record button on my remote and went through the rest of the process on screen.


It showed up in my list as being recorded from 5:23-6:00 (I flipped away from ch 7 at some point, so the 5:23 made sense). When I go to watch the show, the time line bar at the bottom of the screen initially indicates that I have 5:23-6:00 recorded and then it suddenly only shows 5:23-5:32 and I cannot go past 5:32.


This same thing happened to me the other day when I tried to record a Spring Training Mets game that I was watching & was already in progress, the DVR only captured a portion of the time period it was supposed to.


Has anyone had this problem before? Is my box slowly dying? I already did a reboot the other day (in between incidents) so I know that won't solve anything.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/13494945
> 
> 
> My 8300HD isn't properly recording shows that I record while in progress (in the buffer).
> 
> 
> Yesterday was the second such occurrence, I was watching the 5 O'Clock Eyewitness News on Ch 7 and they had a story that my fiance would have been interested in near sometime arounf 5:50-5:55, so I pressed the record button on my remote and went through the rest of the process on screen.
> 
> 
> It showed up in my list as being recorded from 5:23-6:00 (I flipped away from ch 7 at some point, so the 5:23 made sense). When I go to watch the show, the time line bar at the bottom of the screen initially indicates that I have 5:23-6:00 recorded and then it suddenly only shows 5:23-5:32 and I cannot go past 5:32.
> 
> 
> This same thing happened to me the other day when I tried to record a Spring Training Mets game that I was watching & was already in progress, the DVR only captured a portion of the time period it was supposed to.
> 
> 
> Has anyone had this problem before? Is my box slowly dying? I already did a reboot the other day (in between incidents) so I know that won't solve anything.




I've encountered this anomaly before. It has nothing to do with the hardware. The recording stopped when you tuned away. Near as I can determine, only scheduled recordings work reliably on the 8300HD's. You can try the 8300HD(C), but that may very well turn out to be a bullet through the big toe.


A_C


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/13494945
> 
> 
> ... I pressed the record button on my remote and went through the rest of the process on screen....I flipped away from ch 7 at some point, so the 5:23 made sense). When I go to watch the show, the time line bar at the bottom of the screen initially indicates that I have 5:23-6:00 recorded and then it suddenly only shows 5:23-5:32 and I cannot go past 5:32..



Next time swap tuners with the PIP button so you are not on the recording channel and then proceed to change channels.


----------



## rbienstock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/13495246
> 
> 
> I've encountered this anomaly before. It has nothing to do with the hardware. The recording stopped when you tuned away. Near as I can determine, only scheduled recordings work reliably on the 8300HD's. You can try the 8300HD(C), but that may very well turn out to be a bullet through the big toe.



Right. The glitch really isn't that the show doesn't record properly but that the software doesn't either automatically switch to an unused tuner (which is what it is supposed to do when you change channels during a recording) or tell you that it can't change channels unless you stop the recording.


----------



## marcos_p




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/13494945
> 
> 
> My 8300HD isn't properly recording shows that I record while in progress (in the buffer).
> 
> 
> Yesterday was the second such occurrence, I was watching the 5 O'Clock Eyewitness News on Ch 7 and they had a story that my fiance would have been interested in near sometime arounf 5:50-5:55, so I pressed the record button on my remote and went through the rest of the process on screen.
> 
> 
> It showed up in my list as being recorded from 5:23-6:00 (I flipped away from ch 7 at some point, so the 5:23 made sense). When I go to watch the show, the time line bar at the bottom of the screen initially indicates that I have 5:23-6:00 recorded and then it suddenly only shows 5:23-5:32 and I cannot go past 5:32.
> 
> 
> This same thing happened to me the other day when I tried to record a Spring Training Mets game that I was watching & was already in progress, the DVR only captured a portion of the time period it was supposed to.
> 
> 
> Has anyone had this problem before? Is my box slowly dying? I already did a reboot the other day (in between incidents) so I know that won't solve anything.



My 8300HDC is very flaky whenever I am recording 2 things. If I am recording 2 shows, and I want to watch one of these from the beginning, the 8300HDC will become very unstable. Often, I will have to reboot, losing about 10 minutes, while the box reboots.


----------



## coreynyc

I think you and the other responders misunderstood what happened.


I am almost certain that I watched ch 7 straight through from 5:23 until 6:00, when the news ended. I started recording some time around 5:50-5:55 when the story I wanted aired.


So regardless of whatever flipping around I might have done before 5:50-ish, I should have at least gotten those last few minutes of the show.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/13495246
> 
> 
> I've encountered this anomaly before. It has nothing to do with the hardware. The recording stopped when you tuned away. Near as I can determine, only scheduled recordings work reliably on the 8300HD's. You can try the 8300HD(C), but that may very well turn out to be a bullet through the big toe.
> 
> 
> A_C


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/13498310
> 
> 
> I think you and the other responders misunderstood what happened.
> 
> 
> I am almost certain that I watched ch 7 straight through from 5:23 until 6:00, when the news ended. I started recording some time around 5:50-5:55 when the story I wanted aired.
> 
> 
> So regardless of whatever flipping around I might have done before 5:50-ish, I should have at least gotten those last few minutes of the show.



The box goes back and starts the record transfer when you hit record - your record buffer had started at 5:23... once you flipped away - the buffer was lost - and the box stopped recording since it 'thought' the program was finished. So you are left with just the first 5 minutes


It's a flaw in the software....


----------



## coreynyc

OK, but after 5:23, I most likely stayed on Ch 7 the whole time. So it should have recorded from 5:23 forward or from 5:55 forward, at the very least. All I got was 5:23-5:32



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/13499275
> 
> 
> The box goes back and starts the record transfer when you hit record - your record buffer had started at 5:23... once you flipped away - the buffer was lost - and the box stopped recording since it 'thought' the program was finished. So you are left with just the first 5 minutes
> 
> 
> It's a flaw in the software....


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/13499760
> 
> 
> OK, but after 5:23, I most likely stayed on Ch 7 the whole time. So it should have recorded from 5:23 forward or from 5:55 forward, at the very least. All I got was 5:23-5:32



Definitely sounds like a glitch. The box should have recorded everything on Ch 7 from the last time you turned to it before pressing record, until at least the end of the selected program. Sometimes I don't think there are valid reasons for why these things happen. I've experienced these kinds of ghosts before and they usually don't recur very often, if ever.


My least favorite issue occurs on occasion when I'm behind live while watching a Rangers game that I'm recording...and at the time the recording is scheduled to end it takes me away from the point in the game I'm up to straight to live! When this happens I have to make a mad dash for the mute button and simultaneously avert my eyes from the screen lest I see the final score. Why the box doesn't just stop recording and let me continue watching from where I am never made sense to me. There are a lot of these types of bugs, but hopefully they are reduced over time.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/13500205
> 
> 
> My least favorite issue occurs on occasion when I'm behind live while watching a Rangers game that I'm recording...and at the time the recording is scheduled to end it takes me away from the point in the game I'm up to straight to live! When this happens I have to make a mad dash for the mute button and simultaneously avert my eyes from the screen lest I see the final score. Why the box doesn't just stop recording and let me continue watching from where I am never made sense to me. There are a lot of these types of bugs, but hopefully they are reduced over time.

















This is an annoyance I experience regularly. I go through the same fumbling of the remote usually getting the game (or whatever) back up and running rather quickly. I got the routine down-- hitting the list button and then the resume play all while that grey screen is still on.










I think this happens when I'm watching live on delay while it's recording. It doesn't happen if I select it from the list and hit play. But then again,







I really don't remember because I usually freak out when it happens and never remember to take note of my situation. I'm more concerned getting the program back on.


----------



## LL3HD

Well I just tested this problem discussed in the previous two posts. ^^^^^ It seems like what I posted above is wrong.


I was recording a show and watching something else. I decided to watch what was recording. Instead of going into the list menu and pressing play I decided to swap tuners and rewind. I did this and when the actual recording time ended nothing happened. I didn't have to resume play so maybe my above post is correct if the procedure is reversed..?


----------



## Quaker2001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/13489893
> 
> 
> I have a friend with an 8300HD box (not HDC). They live in Manhattan/Chelsea.
> 
> 
> They are renovating their bathroom and thus have to move out for a few weeks. They have found a sublet in Manhattan, and the sublet has cable. They asked me whether they could just take thier 8300HD with them and use it in the sublet.
> 
> 
> I have no idea. Anybody out there who's tried this? Any opinions?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -barry



I've done this before, borrowing a box from my parents' apartment to use in mine. Done it twice actually, worked fine both times.


----------



## G1Ravage

If you get Time Warner's Triple Play, do you have to have a certain cable box to receive Caller ID on your TV? Or will it automatically work with your current cable box?


I have an 8300HD currently, with Passport Exho 2.6.002.


----------



## EricScott

Anyone noticing pretty awful pixellation and stuttering on analog channels? I have two 8300HDs and the one in the bedroom, which the wife primarily watches, has been awful the past week or so. So far she only seems to notice the problem on analog channels - Bravo (18), TBS (8), Family Channel (38), FX (37), NBC (4). For example, she just tried TBS-HD (708) and NBC-HD (704) and the problem wasn't there. Basically the video and the audio just stutter making some shows almost unwatchable. I primarily use the living room 8300 and almost never watch analog channels so I haven't noticed it as much. Just did a quick A/B comparison putting both boxes on the same channel (8) and hers is much worse - mine seems fine. However we just started getting into that NYC Housewives show on Bravo and I did notice some artifacting on the other box as well.


Seems like it is probably her box. Tried rebooting her box and I think it made it worse.


Anyone else noticing these problems? Any suggestions? Hopefully I won't have to exchange my box for one of those new ones.


TIA


----------



## ANGEL 35

I am having problems with my RR modem the lights keep going from 2 lights to 4 lights. When i have only 2 lights i can not get the internet when 4 lights are on i get it. does any one have this??. I live on the UWS. W.70s I have RCA modem,8300HDC box.


----------



## justlou




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/13511163
> 
> 
> I am having problems with my RR modem the lights keep going from 2 lights to 4 lights. When i have only 2 lights i can not get the internet when 4 lights are on i get it. does any one have this??. I live on the UWS. W.70s I have RCA modem,8300HDC box.



Check and make sure all your cables are connected tightly.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G1Ravage* /forum/post/13509477
> 
> 
> If you get Time Warner's Triple Play, do you have to have a certain cable box to receive Caller ID on your TV? Or will it automatically work with your current cable box?
> 
> 
> I have an 8300HD currently, with Passport Exho 2.6.002.



The caller ID does not work on your 8300 HD box. It supposedly







works on the newer HDC version. I also have the Triple Play and would like to have the caller ID function but I certainly will not exchange my older box for the reviled newer one.


----------



## bahill

Caller ID works great on my 8300HDC.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EricScott* /forum/post/13510908
> 
> 
> Anyone noticing pretty awful pixellation and stuttering on analog channels? I have two 8300HDs and the one in the bedroom, which the wife primarily watches, has been awful the past week or so. So far she only seems to notice the problem on analog channels - Bravo (18), TBS (8), Family Channel (38), FX (37), NBC (4). For example, she just tried TBS-HD (708) and NBC-HD (704) and the problem wasn't there. Basically the video and the audio just stutter making some shows almost unwatchable. I primarily use the living room 8300 and almost never watch analog channels so I haven't noticed it as much. Just did a quick A/B comparison putting both boxes on the same channel (8) and hers is much worse - mine seems fine. However we just started getting into that NYC Housewives show on Bravo and I did notice some artifacting on the other box as well.
> 
> 
> Seems like it is probably her box. Tried rebooting her box and I think it made it worse.
> 
> 
> Anyone else noticing these problems? Any suggestions? Hopefully I won't have to exchange my box for one of those new ones.
> 
> 
> TIA



1) You don't get any analog channels by using a digital cable box (well.. except TV Guide on channel 51... but thats another story) - every channel is digital


2) sorry - haven't noticed any problems - but if one of your boxes works fine and one doesn't - you probably will want to put in a call (could be the box... could be the wiring...)


----------



## manhattan12345

Hi all, I have a TV which only has a DVI input so I have my upconverting DVD connected to it using an HDMI-DVI cable and get a good pic, but since DVI doesn't carry audio, I only have the sound by using RCA cables (red & white) from the DVD to the TV. Will an optical cable going from the DVD to an AVR give me 5.1 surround sound through the AVR's speakers? (And, by the way, is Toslink, which I see referred to sometimes, the same as optical?)

Thanks.


----------



## Prey521




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *manhattan12345* /forum/post/13514220
> 
> 
> Hi all, I have a TV which only has a DVI input so I have my upconverting DVD connected to it using an HDMI-DVI cable and get a good pic, but since DVI doesn't carry audio, I only have the sound by using RCA cables (red & white) from the DVD to the TV. Will an optical cable going from the DVD to an AVR give me 5.1 surround sound through the AVR's speakers? (And, by the way, is Toslink, which I see referred to sometimes, the same as optical?)
> 
> Thanks.



Yes, Toslink will carry a Dolby Digital/DTS signal to your receiver for 5.1 output. It's how I have my HD-DVD setup.


----------



## manhattan12345

Thanks for the quick response Prey. I'm going to get it set up then - I was a little hesitant to buy an optical if it wasn't going to give me any better sound than what I get through the TV speakers. And I sort of figured Toslink was the same as optical, just from the context I have seen it used before, but I wasn't quite 100% sure. Why the heck do they call the same thing by different names sometimes!


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/13511163
> 
> 
> I am having problems with my RR modem the lights keep going from 2 lights to 4 lights. When i have only 2 lights i can not get the internet when 4 lights are on i get it. does any one have this??. I live on the UWS. W.70s I have RCA modem,8300HDC box.



Yes, the same thing happens to me. Welcome to TW internet!!


----------



## jessegun23

So whats the best Cable box out there for NYC people with TimeWarner? I have a HDDVR but I have no idea what model it is


I'm also pretty sick of being forced to go with Time Warner in my apartment building


----------



## slumpey326

8300hdc is the best box at present time (HD DVR)


----------



## jessegun23

thanks i will have to check and see what i have


----------



## disafan

Greetings from Queens, where more of our analog lineup has been dropped. I haven't checked scrambled channels, as my TV filters them, but


Comedy Central, CNN Headline News, Fox News, Fox Business NEws, HGTV, The Learning Channel, and ABC Family have definitely left the analog lineup. That's 7 analog slots gone for digital service to be added.


----------



## nyrashyster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EricScott* /forum/post/13510908
> 
> 
> Anyone noticing pretty awful pixellation and stuttering on analog channels? I have two 8300HDs and the one in the bedroom, which the wife primarily watches, has been awful the past week or so. So far she only seems to notice the problem on analog channels - Bravo (18), TBS (8), Family Channel (38), FX (37), NBC (4). For example, she just tried TBS-HD (708) and NBC-HD (704) and the problem wasn't there. Basically the video and the audio just stutter making some shows almost unwatchable. I primarily use the living room 8300 and almost never watch analog channels so I haven't noticed it as much. Just did a quick A/B comparison putting both boxes on the same channel (8) and hers is much worse - mine seems fine. However we just started getting into that NYC Housewives show on Bravo and I did notice some artifacting on the other box as well.
> 
> 
> Seems like it is probably her box. Tried rebooting her box and I think it made it worse.
> 
> 
> Anyone else noticing these problems? Any suggestions? Hopefully I won't have to exchange my box for one of those new ones.
> 
> 
> TIA



Out here in Queens, I noticed bad PQ on both SD and HD Channels the last week or so. I was watching the Tudors on SHO HD and thought that I was watching in SD. Hoping that the addition of new channels on April 30 will also improve the PQ, but Im not optimistic.


----------



## Gooddog

Anyone in OC know if TW has begun to switch over analog customers to digital yet?


Verizon has received its first approval in Orange County with the ok from the Town of Newburgh to offer FiOS TV service starting this year. Even though Verizon does not serve the entire county, I expect TWC to jump in to high gear in the area to compete.


----------



## manhattan12345

_Multichannel News_


Test Shows Comcast's HD Squeeze In Virginia

A/V Enthusiast Finds Comcast HD Bit Rates As Much As 28% Lower Than Verizon's


By Todd Spangler -- Multichannel News



> Quote:
> Comcast has said it can pack three high-definition signals into space typically used for twowithout viewers noticing a drop in quality. But at least one viewer has.
> 
> 
> A member of AVS Forum, a community site for audio/video enthusiasts, has posted the results of his comparison of the compression rates for 10 HD channels offered by Comcast and Verizon Communications' FiOS TV in Northern Virginia.
> 
> 
> The user, bfdtv, said his test showed Comcast is delivering certain MPEG-2 HD channels at bit rates as much as 28% lower than Verizon, resulting in lower-quality pictures.
> 
> 
> For example, an A&E HD broadcast of an episode of The Sopranos had an average bit rate of 18.66 Megabits per second on FiOS TV, whereas Comcast's version was 22.4% lowerat 14.48 Mbps. Verizon, like most cable companies, distributes linear TV programming in MPEG-2 format.
> 
> 
> Multichannel News contacted bfdtv, whose real name is Ken Fowler, an audio/video buff who lives in Arlington, Va.
> 
> 
> Fowler, reached by phone Wednesday, said he works in the financial services industry and has no stake in the success of Verizon or any other pay-TV provider.
> 
> 
> Fowler said he conducted the test -- and posted screen captures showing the different picture quality between the two services -- to confirm his suspicion that some of Comcast's HD channels were being more highly compressed than Verizon's. I did notice the difference, and I wanted to know that I wasn't seeing things, he said.
> 
> 
> Comcast senior director of corporate communications Jenni Moyer said the company could not comment on Fowler's test or his methodology.
> 
> 
> HD picture quality is extremely important to our customers and to us, and when we conduct picture quality tests, we use independent third-parties and industry-accepted testing methodologies with expert and consumer participants, she said.
> 
> 
> Comcast, along with the rest of the cable industry, is facing an HD balancing act.
> 
> 
> Cable providers need to add high-definition programming, to fight the 90-plus HD lineup now offered by DirecTV. But they also need to ensure they don't sacrifice quality for quantityand risk disappointing the likes of AVS Forum's habitués.
> 
> 
> In his testing, Fowler recorded the same programs as delivered by FiOS TV and Comcast, using two TiVos with CableCards.
> 
> 
> He then extracted the video files from the TiVo digital video recorders and calculated average bit rates for each program by dividing the length of the video in seconds (as displayed by MPEG-2 video software VideoReDo) with the overall file size.
> 
> 
> Fowler found Comcast has not applied higher compression rates to every HD channel. High-definition signals from local broadcast stations aren't recompressed, he said, and as of March 18, ESPN HD, ESPN2 HD and Comcast SportsNet also remained at full quality.
> 
> 
> But on Comcast's more highly compressed HD channels, Fowler said, the video exhibits noticeable blurring during high-motion sequences.
> 
> 
> Fowler conceded that his standards for whether one provider's HD looks better than another's may be higher than the typical subscriber.
> 
> 
> I'm probably not the average viewer, he said. The average viewer probably isn't going to go on AVS [Forum] to find out information like this.
> 
> 
> Now, why does he subscribe to both FiOS TV and Comcast in the first place?
> 
> 
> Fowler said he switched from Comcast to Verizon FiOS last year because it offered faster Internet access and more HD channels for less money.
> 
> 
> About a month ago, Comcast in Northern Virginia launched several new channels that FiOS did not yet offer, including CNN HD, Sci Fi Channel HD and USA Network HD. In addition, Comcast announced it would carry high-definition telecasts from Mid-Atlantic Sports Network, which is important to me as a Washington Nationals fan, Fowler said.
> 
> 
> After discovering FiOS would not have those new HD channels in his area before late July, he decided to switch.
> 
> 
> Comcast also offered him a special dealdigital TV service with HBO and Starz at $39.99 per month for six monthswhich certainly played a part in that decision, said Fowler.
> 
> 
> And because his FiOS TV service contract wasn't up yet, he decided to do a head-to-head comparison.
> 
> 
> I've been around AVS [Forum] for a long time, Fowler said, and I'm one of the advocates for getting the best possible quality you can.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jessegun23* /forum/post/13521683
> 
> 
> I'm also pretty sick of being forced to go with Time Warner in my apartment building



What else is offered in your area?


A_C


----------



## velomec

I just moved into a new apartment - in my old one I had DSL for broadband and i put an antenna on the roof of my apartment for OTA HD broadcasts. Together with my Media Center PC it worked great. In my new apartment DSL was not available so I ordered TWC Broadband - on a whim and because there was already a splitter attached I connected it to my TV and was surprised to notice that it appears that basic cable is being received - including the local channels in HD.


Rather than talking another landlord into allowing me to put an antenna on the roof - I'd like to try and use this as a solution for my local HD broadcasts - but I am having some problems figuring out how to set it up in Media Center - the guide doesn't populate and i am not receiving any channels through the PC. It's a basic HTPC that i built and I have a HDHomeRun tuner attached.


If anyone has gone through this set up I'd appreciate some suggestions.


----------



## jessegun23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/13530947
> 
> 
> What else is offered in your area?
> 
> 
> A_C




I live at West 47th between 6th and 7th and I was told by our building managent that we are only wired for time warner and that we have to go through time warner. Kind of lame if you ask me. Not really sure how true that is.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jessegun23* /forum/post/13541886
> 
> 
> I live at West 47th between 6th and 7th and I was told by our building managent that we are only wired for time warner and that we have to go through time warner. Kind of lame if you ask me. Not really sure how true that is.



um... most buildings in manhattan are only wired for time warner...


very very very few have RCN alone (or both)


----------



## TonyNYC

CableCARD upgrade at 1:10am. What was kind of interesting was that it upgraded while the program I was watching on DVR was still on and prompted me on screen that it was doing it.


Not sure what was upgraded, but at least one was confirmed.


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

News today!

http://www.broadcastnewsroom.com/art....jsp?id=350407 



> Quote:
> Time Warner Cable of New York and New Jersey is poised to carry 100 High Definition (HD) channels and add more than 250 HD On Demand choices by the end of 2008 across the company's service area, starting with a total of 50 on April 30.



As of April 30th, these will be added:

NY1 HD on ch. 701

ABC Family HD on ch. 738

Disney HD on 749

The Learning Channel HD on 752

Science Channel HD on ch. 775

Toon Disney on ch. 787

Speed Channel HD on ch. 793

Weather Channel HD on ch. 772


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC* /forum/post/13546277
> 
> 
> New article in the NY Post today:
> 
> http://www.nypost.com/seven/04032008...vod_104861.htm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As of April 30th, these will be added:
> 
> NY1 HD on ch. 701
> 
> ABC Family HD on ch. 738
> 
> Disney HD on 749
> 
> The Learning Channel HD on 752
> 
> Science Channel HD on ch. 775
> 
> Toon Disney on ch. 787
> 
> Speed Channel HD on ch. 793
> 
> Weather Channel HD on ch. 772



Yeah... we know... Check back a few pages... (Manhattan people are







)


The author of that article got things a bit messed up though...


SI, Brooklyn, and Queens will be adding HD channels at the end of the month to bring their TOTAL to about 50....


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/13546629
> 
> 
> Yeah... we know... Check back a few pages... (Manhattan people are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> The author of that article got things a bit messed up though...
> 
> 
> SI, Brooklyn, and Queens will be adding HD channels at the end of the month to bring their TOTAL to about 50....



Check the new link I put up. Manhattan will have them later this year.


Good thing I live in Queens.


----------



## coneyparleg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC* /forum/post/13546277
> 
> 
> News today!
> 
> http://www.broadcastnewsroom.com/art....jsp?id=350407
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As of April 30th, these will be added:
> 
> NY1 HD on ch. 701
> 
> ABC Family HD on ch. 738
> 
> Disney HD on 749
> 
> The Learning Channel HD on 752
> 
> Science Channel HD on ch. 775
> 
> Toon Disney on ch. 787
> 
> Speed Channel HD on ch. 793
> 
> Weather Channel HD on ch. 772



"except in manhattan?" I'm being pessimistic today


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC* /forum/post/13546723
> 
> 
> Check the new link I put up. Manhattan will have them later this year.
> 
> 
> Good thing I live in Queens.



Well we knew that too..... Around June or July (northern Manhattan analog service will be eliminated late May)


Lets see how close to 100 they get to by the end of the year...


TWC website news release today: http://www.timewarnercable.com/Inves...93&MarketID=50 


You have to just love the 'spin' on this... 'launching 50 HD channels" - when half of them were already available to everyone... and SI and woodside already have most of the rest...


----------



## Berk32

I'm trying to "guess" what MLB HD is


NHL HD 'should' be the NHL Network HD... but there is no MLB Network (yet - launches 1/1/09.. and TWC is already signed on to carry it)... do they mean the 'GAMEHD' channel that is included with MLB Extra Innings? That would be nice (for those that get EI)


----------



## AndyHDTV

well, looks like more HD channels are going to be added to the april 30th launch


Fox Business News HD

Fox News HD

Hallmark Movie Channel HD

Travel Channel HD

& MLB HD which I'm also assuming is GAME-HD


i guess Speed-HD isn't part of this launch anymore.


----------



## skar

Anyone know or want to make a prediction whether the April 30th rollout or the 100 HD channels by year's end will require SDV?


I'm considering buying a TiVo Series 3 before they disappear.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skar* /forum/post/13548492
> 
> 
> Anyone know or want to make a prediction whether the April 30th rollout or the 100 HD channels by year's end will require SDV?
> 
> 
> I'm considering buying a TiVo Series 3 before they disappear.



4/30 roll out definitely doesn't require SDV - they're dropping analog service.


As for later? No idea... but if they plan on adding all the extra services that they talk about.... possibly... the plan is for it to be implemented eventually....

(right now, for example, Manhattan has 80 Analog channels.... when they drop the ~45 scrambled ones, thats enough room for 90-135 more HD channels. So the need for SDV isn't there right now for just HD... but with the extra On-Demand Services.... its going to become tight again eventually.)


----------



## AndyHDTV

if they start putting 2 HD channels in one cam (which they should really do) then at the end of the year they will begin to run into bandwidth problems yet again. Also they might get DOCSIS 3.0 started late this year or early next year, and that alone grabs some analog slots.


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/13547993
> 
> 
> i guess Speed-HD isn't part of this launch anymore.



Well, poo.


----------



## KingMax

hi everyone.


i've been a TWC customer for many, many years. i dislike them as much as the next guy, if not more. i've only stayed with them for so long because I always thought there was no other option.


even with today's announced additional HD channel rollout on april 30th i'm thinking more and more about switching to Direct TV.


my fear, naturally, is what kind of reception i'll get. I live in Brooklyn, pretty close to the east river and there aren't many tall buildings around. but i've never had sat tv and it feels like there's no way of knowing what kind of reception i'll get unless i just sign up for it.


does anyone here have experience with Direct TV or other sat cos? i tried to look for a thread specific to Direct TV and New York/Brooklyn but couldn't find anything.


any advice would be appreciated.


thanks.


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KingMax* /forum/post/13551936
> 
> 
> hi everyone.
> 
> 
> i've been a TWC customer for many, many years. i dislike them as much as the next guy, if not more. i've only stayed with them for so long because I always thought there was no other option.
> 
> 
> even with today's announced additional HD channel rollout on april 30th i'm thinking more and more about switching to Direct TV.
> 
> 
> my fear, naturally, is what kind of reception i'll get. I live in Brooklyn, pretty close to the east river and there aren't many tall buildings around. but i've never had sat tv and it feels like there's no way of knowing what kind of reception i'll get unless i just sign up for it.
> 
> 
> does anyone here have experience with Direct TV or other sat cos? i tried to look for a thread specific to Direct TV and New York/Brooklyn but couldn't find anything.
> 
> 
> any advice would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> thanks.



As long as you have an unobstructed view of the southwestern sky, DirecTV reception really won't be a problem. At worst, you _may_ get _occasional_ dropouts during _heavy_ precipitation, but even those are likely to occur only if you have a poorly-aimed satellite dish. Tightening up the aim will fix it in the vast majority of cases. A well-installed and well-aimed satellite dish will be just as reliable as cable (if not moreso.)


For more info, check out DBSTalk.com , which is the AVSForum sister site dedicated to all things satellite TV related.


----------



## KingMax

Thanks, UnnDunn.


Can you (or anyone else) speak to the PQ differences between Direct TV (or other sat) and HD cable, first hand?


----------



## slumpey326

need help with using hdmi cable and 8300hdc.


right now everytime I turn on the tv, the cable show black bars on both side eventhoug I have the cable box set to stretch mode. Is there anyway to get it so that everytime the tv turns on, the picture automatically fits the whole screen.


The funny thing is with component cable everything works fine. TV turns on and the cable picture fits the whole screen in stretch mode.


----------



## dampfnudel

Scifi HD and USA HD are still missing. I want like to see some of the final episodes of BSG in HD. I know Universal HD will eventually air them, but that probably won't be until later in the year or next year. I wouldn't mind getting Spike HD and all of my HBO premium channels in HD as well. I know some of you guys will say some people are never satisfied, but I want my Scifi in HD, dammit !


PS - I think I read somewhere that TWC has to renew their contract with Scifi/USA and I believe that's in June (unless someone can correct me on that). Maybe we'll get some news then. Anyway, Travel Channel HD should be an interesting channel for HD content.


----------



## manhattan12345

SciFi/USA are part of NBC Uni so maybe they are all together with renewals and TW ain't going to let NBC go - there would be a mass uprising. They got a lot of grief when they had the feud with ch. 7. I would like to see BBC America in HD (for Dr. Who and Torchwood







and also the movie channels multiple feeds. I guess we all have our preferences. Maybe one day in the next, oh, decade or so, we will get them all.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slumpey326* /forum/post/13552645
> 
> 
> need help with using hdmi cable and 8300hdc.
> 
> 
> right now everytime I turn on the tv, the cable show black bars on both side eventhoug I have the cable box set to stretch mode. Is there anyway to get it so that everytime the tv turns on, the picture automatically fits the whole screen.
> 
> 
> The funny thing is with component cable everything works fine. TV turns on and the cable picture fits the whole screen in stretch mode.



I get the same thing with component or HDMI.Im at a loss for what to do.







Any one know what to do??


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/13556025
> 
> 
> I get the same thing with component or HDMI.Im at a loss for what to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any one know what to do??



Not much you can do right now. Until there is a patch for the issue of the box defaulting itself to 480i normal mode, this will continue to happen for users of HDMI.


When I turn on the box and tv now, I just have my favorite button set to go right for an HD channel and then I can fully use my settings which are 480p and 1080i only.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/13557274
> 
> 
> Not much you can do right now. Until there is a patch for the issue of the box defaulting itself to 480i normal mode, this will continue to happen for users of HDMI.
> 
> 
> When I turn on the box and tv now, I just have my favorite button set to go right for an HD channel and then I can fully use my settings which are 480p and 1080i only.



Are there any specific reasons for exclusively using those two settings?


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/13558880
> 
> 
> Are there any specific reasons for exclusively using those two settings?



I use my BRAVIA in Full Pixel mode for HD and if I went across the board 1080i, it would leave standard def channels with lines across the top or side portion of the HDTV. So when I switch to a SD channel, I leave it at 480p and the setting on my tv to Normal.


Basically a personal preference that will allow me to have two independent settings from the BRAVIA instead of one.


----------



## KingMax




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dampfnudel* /forum/post/13554597
> 
> 
> Scifi HD and USA HD are still missing. I want like to see some of the final episodes of BSG in HD. I know Universal HD will eventually air them, but that probably won't be until later in the year or next year.



i couldn't agree more. this is one of the big reasons i'm interested in direct tv!


----------



## DNINE

Does anyone know the status of Verizon Fios for the city? Are they even close to signing a contract? Is it just a matter of time or is there are a chance it will not happen?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/13562556
> 
> 
> Does anyone know the status of Verizon Fios for the city? Are they even close to signing a contract? Is it just a matter of time or is there are a chance it will not happen?



Supposedly there is a chance that they will be able to get a contract late this year... but by then TWC will have much much much more HD


----------



## DNINE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/13562976
> 
> 
> Supposedly there is a chance that they will be able to get a contract late this year... but by then TWC will have much much much more HD



Thanks for the quick response. Any idea what the holdup is? TW blockin? City Councel Red tape? Where are the minutes to Meetings they have? if there are any.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/13559019
> 
> 
> I use my BRAVIA in Full Pixel mode for HD and if I went across the board 1080i, it would leave standard def channels with lines across the top or side portion of the HDTV. So when I switch to a SD channel, I leave it at 480p and the setting on my tv to Normal.
> 
> 
> Basically a personal preference that will allow me to have two independent settings from the BRAVIA instead of one.



OK...thanks.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/13563063
> 
> 
> Thanks for the quick response. Any idea what the holdup is? TW blockin? City Councel Red tape? Where are the minutes to Meetings they have? if there are any.



The city wants Verizon to have FIOS available to all and Verizon wants to be selective in their installations. (rich people first)


----------



## AndyHDTV

Ok people, weather you get Versus-HD already or just don't give a crap about Hockey, I would appreciate it if you would reach out to TWC and request Versus-HD to be added either permanently or temporarily for the upcoming NHL playoffs.


Bob Watson

VP Programming & New Business Development

Time Warner Cable of NY & NJ

120 East 23rd Street

New York, NY 10010

212-598-7363 | Fax: 212-364-9810


Email: [email protected]


----------



## Rieper

Time Warner Cable New York


I just got cable installed in my apartment after having it removed back in July 2007.


What happened to Discovery HD on Channel 706??? Did they remove it from the lineup?


Also, I'm not getting a picture from the 8300HDC DVR box when using HDMI cable straight to my Sony XBR5 LCD TV. Just get a black picture. Anyone having trouble with the HDMI on the 8300HDC box?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rieper* /forum/post/13567307
> 
> 
> Time Warner Cable New York
> 
> 
> I just got cable installed in my apartment after having it removed back in July 2007.
> 
> 
> What happened to Discovery HD on Channel 706??? Did they remove it from the lineup?



Channels have moved around a bit since last summer.


Discovery HD Theater is now 718.


----------



## disafan

Analog service here in Queens is now pretty much down to minimum. Other than broadcast, there is CSPAN, CSPAN2, FOOD, NY1, and TVGD. That leaves plenty of space for the new HD channels and more.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disafan* /forum/post/13575421
> 
> 
> Analog service here in Queens is now pretty much down to minimum. Other than broadcast, there is CSPAN, CSPAN2, FOOD, NY1, and TVGD. That leaves plenty of space for the new HD channels and more.



so the scrambled channels are gone.... sounds good to me.. get moving TWC...


----------



## disafan

I just wish they'd descramble the standard service channels in digital.


----------



## The Waco Kid

I have TWC in Queens. I've been wondering: I have my htpc next to my cable box. I have no desire to ditch my cable box, but can I split it before my box and run it to my htpc and get a few basics (broadcast HD?)? I know the normal split concerns, just wondering if that'll theoretically work as my OTA's been poor.


----------



## disafan

I have TWC in Queens. If you have a digital tuner in your computer, you can get broadcast stations in HD, as well as TNT in HD, and some standard def channels.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/13563783
> 
> 
> Ok people, weather you get Versus-HD already or just don't give a crap about Hockey, I would appreciate it if you would reach out to TWC and request Versus-HD to be added either permanently or temporarily for the upcoming NHL playoffs.
> 
> 
> Bob Watson
> 
> VP Programming & New Business Development
> 
> Time Warner Cable of NY & NJ
> 
> 120 East 23rd Street
> 
> New York, NY 10010
> 
> 212-598-7363 | Fax: 212-364-9810
> 
> 
> Email: [email protected]



I emailed them several times about this channel last year and got no response. It will be an absolute shame if they don't add it this week. Vs. is allegedly broadcasting the NHL playoffs for something like 28 days straight...and as of now we are scheduled to get none of it in HD. I'll start emailing in the morning. Everyone else should do the same!


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The Waco Kid* /forum/post/13576703
> 
> 
> I have TWC in Queens. I've been wondering: I have my htpc next to my cable box. I have no desire to ditch my cable box, but can I split it before my box and run it to my htpc and get a few basics (broadcast HD?)? I know the normal split concerns, just wondering if that'll theoretically work as my OTA's been poor.



"Theoretically" yes it should work if you split before the box - just don;t use a ****** splitter (also depends on your wiring... but you don't have much control over that probably)


----------



## AndyHDTV

Game 1

Wed Apr 9, 2008

Rangers Devils 7:00 PM MSG


Game 2

Fri Apr 11, 2008

Rangers Devils 7:00 PM MSG


Game 3

Sun Apr 13, 2008

Devils Rangers 7:00 PM VERSUS


Game 4

Wed Apr 16, 2008

Devils Rangers 7:00 PM VERSUS


Game 5

Fri Apr 18, 2008

Rangers Devils 7:30 PM MSG


Game 6

Sun Apr 20, 2008

Devils Rangers VERSUS


Game 7

Tue Apr 22, 2008

Rangers Devils MSG


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/13576922
> 
> 
> Game 1
> 
> Wed Apr 9, 2008
> 
> Rangers Devils 7:00 PM MSG
> 
> 
> Game 2
> 
> Fri Apr 11, 2008
> 
> Rangers Devils 7:00 PM MSG
> 
> 
> Game 3
> 
> Sun Apr 13, 2008
> 
> Devils Rangers 7:00 PM VERSUS
> 
> 
> Game 4
> 
> Wed Apr 16, 2008
> 
> Devils Rangers 7:00 PM VERSUS
> 
> 
> Game 5
> 
> Fri Apr 18, 2008
> 
> Rangers Devils 7:30 PM MSG
> 
> 
> Game 6
> 
> Sun Apr 20, 2008
> 
> Devils Rangers VERSUS
> 
> 
> Game 7
> 
> Tue Apr 22, 2008
> 
> Rangers Devils MSG



Any confirmation that Versus is exclusive at this point? last season there was some system... but MSG did coexist for most of the games in the early rounds... (Versus didn't go fully exclusive for all games until the conference finals... but of course the rangers were out by then)


----------



## The Waco Kid

According to the release, we'll get VERSUS HD on Apr 30. A little late for playoff hockey (and I would have liked NHL HD the last month or so as well), but I'm just happy to be getting it.


Thanks for answering the other Q. I have a good splitter and wires (if that's what you mean by wiring, I'm not worried about quality loss), maybe I'll test.


----------



## TomNYC

I emailed Bob Watson to request Versus HD in Manhattan for the NHL playoffs. Not optimistic but you never know. It certainly would be nice to have HD when the puck drops on Wednesday night.


----------



## TomNYC

Does anyone know if there is a next generation HD-DVR on the horizon? I rebooted my 8300HDC 5 times over the weekend because of the non-stop glitches and bugs with this box.


----------



## broadwayblue

I emailed Mr. Watson as well. Perhaps I'll receive a reply this year.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The Waco Kid* /forum/post/13577033
> 
> 
> According to the release, we'll get VERSUS HD on Apr 30. A little late for playoff hockey (and I would have liked NHL HD the last month or so as well), but I'm just happy to be getting it.




april 30th only for brooklyn and the rest of queens.


funny how they were quick to add tbs-hd to all systems for the mlb playoffs but now are playing games when it comes to the nhl.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/13579351
> 
> 
> april 30th only for brooklyn and the rest of queens.
> 
> 
> funny how they were quick to add tbs-hd to all systems for the mlb playoffs but now are playing games when it comes to the nhl.



They had the opportunity last year to add VS-HD and didn't....


I sent a very detailed and informative e-mail this morning... let's see what happens...


----------



## Rieper

So what exactly is going to happen on February 17, 2009?


Will we all wake up, turn on our Time Warner Cable boxes and find every channel in HD? Will we see MTV in HD? USA in HD? AMC in HD? et al.


Not ranting, I'm actually wondering...it's almost exciting. Like the feeling you would get waiting for Christmas morning to arrive.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/13579690
> 
> 
> They had the opportunity last year to add VS-HD and didn't....



Yeah, it's crap. They could have added it at no additional expense but they didn't. They certainly have the room after removing a handful of analog channels, so it's really infuriating that they refuse to do so.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rieper* /forum/post/13579968
> 
> 
> So what exactly is going to happen on February 17, 2009?
> 
> 
> Will we all wake up, turn on our Time Warner Cable boxes and find every channel in HD? Will we see MTV in HD? USA in HD? AMC in HD? et al.
> 
> 
> Not ranting, I'm actually wondering...it's almost exciting. Like the feeling you would get waiting for Christmas morning to arrive.



Nothing special at all. The analog broadcast shutoff is has nothing to do whatsoever with cable.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rieper* /forum/post/13579968
> 
> 
> So what exactly is going to happen on February 17, 2009?



If you plug a normal antenna into a regular TV - you'll get nothing.... that's all.


(the OTA analog shutdown has nothing to do with cable or HD)


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rieper* /forum/post/13579968
> 
> 
> So what exactly is going to happen on February 17, 2009?.



TW will announce that Manhattan will get Versus HD in (about) a month.










_sorry, couldn't resit_


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/13580641
> 
> 
> TW will announce that Manhattan will get Versus HD in (about) a month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _sorry, couldn't resit_



Yeah, no doubt they'll add it on 6/1.


----------



## cap_167




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/13580682
> 
> 
> Yeah, no doubt they'll add it on 6/1.



According to the twcnyc website it'll be added April 30th.


In Manhattan we will launch Food Network HD on ch. 750, HGTV HD on ch. 764, Hallmark Movie Channel HD on ch. 784, Animal Planet HD on ch. 786, Travel Channel HD on ch. 788, and Versus/Golf HD on 794.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cap_167* /forum/post/13580734
> 
> 
> According to the twcnyc website it'll be added April 30th.


























_Never mind_



It was a joke...


----------



## cap_167

Sorry, just got excited that they're finally adding HD channels in Manhattan.


----------



## Berk32

HOLY CRAP!


In Manhattan we will launch Food Network HD on ch. 750, HGTV HD on ch. 764, Hallmark Movie Channel HD on ch. 784, Animal Planet HD on ch. 786, Travel Channel HD on ch. 788, and Versus/Golf HD on 794.


WEBSITE UPDATE!


----------



## Berk32

Full Updated Annoucnement:


Effective April 30th we will launch Sports on Demand on ch. 1023.

In *Manhattan* we will launch Food Network HD on ch. 750, HGTV HD on ch. 764, Hallmark Movie Channel HD on ch. 784, Animal Planet HD on ch. 786, Travel Channel HD on ch. 788, and Versus/Golf HD on 794.

In *Brooklyn and Queens* we will launch A&E HD on ch. 746, ABC Family HD on ch. 738, Animal Planet HD on ch. 786, CNN HD on ch. 710, Discovery HD on ch. 766, Disney HD on 749, ESPN News HD on ch. 792, Food Network HD on ch. 750, Fox Business News HD on ch. 743, Hallmark Movie Channel HD on ch. 784, HGTV HD on ch. 764 , History Channel HD on ch. 740, The Learning Channel HD on 752, Lifetime Movies HD on ch. 762, M HD will launch on ch. 720, MLB HD on ch. 791 and 445, NHL Network HD on ch. 795, the previously announced NY1 HD will launch on ch. 701, Science Channel HD on ch. 775, TMC HD on ch.778, Toon Disney HD on ch. 787, Travel Channel HD on ch.788, Versus/Golf HD on ch. 794, Weather Channel HD on ch. 772 and WE will change from DTV service to Standard Service.

In *Mount Vernon* we will launch ABC Family HD on ch.739, A&E HD on ch. 745, Animal Planet HD on ch. 786, Disney HD on ch. 737, Food Network HD on ch. 718, Hallmark Movie Channel HD on ch. 784, HGTV HD on ch. 752, History Channel HD on ch. 747, Lifetime Movies Network HD on ch. 765, Travel Channel HD on ch. 763, Toon Disney HD on ch. 787, and Versus/Golf HD on ch. 794.


Effective May 1, 2008 in Brooklyn and Queens we will launch Fox News HD on ch. 744.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/13581038
> 
> 
> Full Updated Annoucnement:
> 
> 
> Effective April 30th we will launch Sports on Demand on ch. 1023.
> 
> In *Manhattan* we will launch Food Network HD on ch. 750, HGTV HD on ch. 764, Hallmark Movie Channel HD on ch. 784, Animal Planet HD on ch. 786, Travel Channel HD on ch. 788, and Versus/Golf HD on 794.
> 
> In *Brooklyn and Queens* we will launch A&E HD on ch. 746, ABC Family HD on ch. 738, Animal Planet HD on ch. 786, CNN HD on ch. 710, Discovery HD on ch. 766, Disney HD on 749, ESPN News HD on ch. 792, Food Network HD on ch. 750, Fox Business News HD on ch. 743, Hallmark Movie Channel HD on ch. 784, HGTV HD on ch. 764 , History Channel HD on ch. 740, The Learning Channel HD on 752, Lifetime Movies HD on ch. 762, M HD will launch on ch. 720, MLB HD on ch. 791 and 445, NHL Network HD on ch. 795, the previously announced NY1 HD will launch on ch. 701, Science Channel HD on ch. 775, TMC HD on ch.778, Toon Disney HD on ch. 787, Travel Channel HD on ch.788, Versus/Golf HD on ch. 794, Weather Channel HD on ch. 772 and WE will change from DTV service to Standard Service.
> 
> In *Mount Vernon* we will launch ABC Family HD on ch.739, A&E HD on ch. 745, Animal Planet HD on ch. 786, Disney HD on ch. 737, Food Network HD on ch. 718, Hallmark Movie Channel HD on ch. 784, HGTV HD on ch. 752, History Channel HD on ch. 747, Lifetime Movies Network HD on ch. 765, Travel Channel HD on ch. 763, Toon Disney HD on ch. 787, and Versus/Golf HD on ch. 794.
> 
> 
> Effective May 1, 2008 in Brooklyn and Queens we will launch Fox News HD on ch. 744.



What happened to the we have no bandwidth cry from TWCNYC? These are crap channels but I'm glad they are adding, at least it could have been something good, how about the Discovery HD Tier? Enjoy your versus like we don't have enough sports channels and it will be useless after the NHL playoffs unless you like golf


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cap_167* /forum/post/13580734
> 
> 
> In Manhattan we will launch Food Network HD on ch. 750, HGTV HD on ch. 764, Hallmark Movie Channel HD on ch. 784, Animal Planet HD on ch. 786, Travel Channel HD on ch. 788, and Versus/Golf HD on 794.










Wow I guess the joke was on me that's great news. Finally there's some solidarity in the city.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/13581202
> 
> *What happened to the we have no bandwidth cry from TWCNYC?* These are crap channels but I'm glad they are adding, at least it could have been something good, how about the Discovery HD Tier? Enjoy your versus like we don't have enough sports channels and it will be useless after the NHL playoffs unless you like golf



It's called being full of ****.










Vs. won't be worthless after the playoffs...they broadcast games in HD every week of the season. And I'll take 1 NHL game in HD each week over a lifetime of Hallmark Movie Channel movies. I just wish they can find a way to get it here before the end of the month. But I do wonder why no Discovery HD channels.


----------



## AndyHDTV

wow, twcnyc is a hot mess!!!


THEY ARE SO UP AND DOWN


GOOD NEWS FOR US


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/13581202
> 
> 
> What happened to the we have no bandwidth cry from TWCNYC? These are crap channels but I'm glad they are adding, at least it could have been something good, how about the Discovery HD Tier? Enjoy your versus like we don't have enough sports channels and it will be useless after the NHL playoffs unless you like golf



Lots of bandwidth is clearing up now that Analog service is being phased out.


----------



## Kold Kuts

*MLB HD on ch. 791 and 445*



Does anyone know what MLB HD is? I know Major League Baseball is launching a dedicated network on January 1, 2009....is this related?


----------



## TomNYC

Universal HD is already a joke and Hallmark Movie Channel HD is even worse. I'm all for a mix of non-sports HD channels but give me a break.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kold Kuts* /forum/post/13581829
> 
> *MLB HD on ch. 791 and 445*
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what MLB HD is? I know Major League Baseball is launching a dedicated network on January 1, 2009....is this related?



Since it's being added on 445, it sounds more like GAMEHD (the HD channel for Extra Innings, which is channels 431 to 444)


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TomNYC* /forum/post/13581957
> 
> 
> Universal HD is already a joke and *Hallmark Movie Channel HD is even worse*. I'm all for a mix of non-sports HD channels but give me a break.



Yeah, totally lame. What a waste of a channel. But I guess many women would say the same thing about Golf/Vs.


----------



## Berk32

Bottom Line... They're adding EVERY HD channel they have the rights to.... finally...


As soon as there is a deal for the "Universal Package" (USA, SciFi, etc... doesn't include Universal HD obviously) - we'll see it added, as the extra capacity for HD is now going to be there. Same goes for any other HD channel....


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/13581441
> 
> 
> Lots of bandwidth is clearing up now that Analog service is being phased out.



i think these were the Frequency QAM #'s that were freed up many months ago. 807 & 813?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/13582695
> 
> 
> i think these were the Frequency QAM #'s that were freed up many months ago. 807 & 813?



i think those are still used for ppv/on-demand


All frequencies used for analog are all at the start (57 to 555, and 645 sitting all alone)


----------



## DNINE

Is this true? They are adding more HD in Manhattan 05/08 or 06? How can this be if the don't have the Bandwidth?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/13583614
> 
> 
> Is this true? They are adding more HD in Manhattan 05/08 or 06? How can this be if the don't have the Bandwidth?



Again...


Bandwidth is being freed up...


Analog service is being dropped...


(And the addition is coming 4/30)


----------



## DNINE

Yahoo


----------



## LL3HD









I'm curious




Where's RiversideGuy?












I'd like to see his reaction to the Big Apple's additions












Perhaps his head exploded?


















..


...



......


















*Indeed!*


----------



## DNINE

I'm not complaining- but I think they could have chosen a few other CH's though. I understand their TW affiliates, they have other ones like the Discovery Ch's and so on. I mean why not AE or History? Not complaining


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/13583975
> 
> 
> I'm not complaining- but I think they could have chosen a few other CH's though. I understand their TW affiliates, they have other ones like the Discovery Ch's and so on. I mean why not AE or History? Not complaining



They're being added in a specific order in specific groups.... They only have room for 6 for Manhattan right now...


If I knew exactly how the channels were slotted in Staten Island.. then I could probably explain it better...


----------



## DNINE

Berk32 I am going to get you a Job a TW as CEO, President and any other high ranking get some S#@t done Job!







Then we would have a reel cable company!


----------



## carl2680

I live in Manhattan and Today I decided to check my Sony LCD TV with the cable to see how many analogs TWC has droped, and I was very supprised that they have been droping analogs channels in a fast rate. Don't be supprised if by the end of may all 50 HD channels are available in northen Manhattan. They are even adding HD channels in NJ and mount vernon,I think they are getting very aggressive, because one little friend Called FIOS is coming to town very soon. I think the reason why they are adding the crapy HD channels like hallmark because they will add the big boys (discovery ect) shortly.

Now by the end of June you will see them adding CNBCHD, scifiHD,USAHD,BravoHD FXHD ect.

Now what do you think of TWCNYC HD picture quality?


----------



## Berk32

Quote:

Originally Posted by *carl2680* 
I live in Manhattan and Today I decided to check my Sony LCD TV with the cable to see how many analogs TWC has droped, and I was very supprised that they have been droping analogs channels in a fast rate. Don't be supprised if by the end of may all 50 HD channels are available in northen Manhattan. They are even adding HD channels in NJ and mount vernon,I think they are getting very aggressive, because one little friend Called FIOS is coming to town very soon. I think the reason why they are adding the crapy HD channels like hallmark because they will add the big boys (discovery ect) shortly.

Now by the end of June you will see them adding CNBCHD, scifiHD,USAHD,BravoHD FXHD ect.

Now what do you think of TWCNYC HD picture quality?
Sorry man...


No Analog channels have been dropped in Manhattan yet (just did a full run thru) - your tv probably cant even see the scrambled channels (gives you a blue/black screen instead)


However, a few were moved around at some point since I last looked thru a month ago (i didn't really see any rhyme or reason to the changes... but some were moved around)


(I didn't check any of the digital channels... no time.. but I didn't expect anything significant to be different...)



If anyone from Staten Island or Woodside that has gotten new channels a while back wants to let me know where those HD channels are located - I'd appreciate it (give us someplace to be looking... just in case.. since I'm pretty sure everything else is set up the same for us)

 

twcHD 4-7-08.zip 27.2529296875k . file


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/13584479
> 
> 
> Now what do you think of TWCNYC HD picture quality?



Well, from S.Manhattan's headend, I rarely see any type of blocking artifacts--with or without motion (HD or SD). Blurring and blocking artifacts during motion is a complaint noted by AVSer bfdtv in his thread when Comcast began squeezing three HD channels into some 6-Mhz cable slots; (outlined in the NY Times , etc.). Blocking/blurring is also a frequent complaint across the country due to reduced bit rates from subchannels for OTA delivery, NBC's reduced distribution rate to stations, and other reasons.


Bfdtv compared his Comcast PQ with Verizon HD (see his thread images), also measuring bit rate differences by dvr-ing Hd programs and comparing before/after hard disc storage capacity; this technique . Verizon claims not to be adding additional compression to programming it receives, while Comcast does 'manipulate' HD for its 3-into-1 squeeze. BTW, NYC-TWC puts three HDs into some slots, as Berk32's spreadsheet for N. Manhattan shows (or updated just above).


Besides bit rate comparisons, the effective resolution (resolvable detail) of HDNet's Saturday 6:30 am ET test pattern must play a role in HD PQ. The converging-line resolution wedges appear during the last four of 10 minutes. This technique lets you measure effective resolution per HD picture width. Some TWC subscribers in smaller cities have posted readings of ~1920X1080, but many still report only ~1300 lines horizontal. How far HDNet's resolution measurements (equivalent HD detail) can be extrapolated to other channels isn't known.



In sum, the PQ, with boosted effective resolution, could likely improve providing HD from program sources carrying details exceeds ~1300 lines and your display is adequate. But I wouldn't want to substitute frequent blocking artifacts to benefit from higher resolutions. -- John


----------



## Gooddog

I didn't see the Hudson Valley system named as part of the mini rollout due for 4-30. According to the TWC website, the following changes will take effect here.


Effective April 30th we will launch Sports on Demand on ch. 1023. Food Network HD on ch. 736, Fox Business News HD on ch. 758, Hallmark Movie Channel HD on 784, HGTV HD on ch. 763, Versus/Golf HD on ch. 773, and Travel Channel HD on ch. 780.


Effective May 1, 2008 we will launch Fox News HD on ch. 762.


----------



## Prey521




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gooddog* /forum/post/13586914
> 
> 
> I didn't see the Hudson Valley system named as part of the mini rollout due for 4-30. According to the TWC website, the following changes will take effect here.
> 
> 
> Effective April 30th we will launch Sports on Demand on ch. 1023. Food Network HD on ch. 736, Fox Business News HD on ch. 758, Hallmark Movie Channel HD on 784, HGTV HD on ch. 763, Versus/Golf HD on ch. 773, and Travel Channel HD on ch. 780.
> 
> 
> Effective May 1, 2008 we will launch Fox News HD on ch. 762.



Hudson Valley is slated to get that rollout later on in the year, whenever that is.


----------



## Gooddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Prey521* /forum/post/13587163
> 
> 
> Hudson Valley is slated to get that rollout later on in the year, whenever that is.



Huh? Read my post again. I quoted, verbatim, from the TWC Hudson Valley Channel change page, the mini rollout is scheduled for 4-30.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gooddog* /forum/post/13586914
> 
> 
> I didn't see the Hudson Valley system named as part of the mini rollout due for 4-30. According to the TWC website, the following changes will take effect here.
> 
> 
> Effective April 30th we will launch Sports on Demand on ch. 1023. Food Network HD on ch. 736, Fox Business News HD on ch. 758, Hallmark Movie Channel HD on 784, HGTV HD on ch. 763, Versus/Golf HD on ch. 773, and Travel Channel HD on ch. 780.
> 
> 
> Effective May 1, 2008 we will launch Fox News HD on ch. 762.



Initially - only Brooklyn and Queens (and SI) were getting the motherload...


They then realized this looked bad and yesterday threw a bone to Manhattan, NJ, and Hudson Valley..


(O.. just realized i didn't paste the NJ and Hudson Valley update... I did in the main TWC thread... forgot you guys are also a part of this thread...







)


----------



## Prey521




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gooddog* /forum/post/13587193
> 
> 
> Huh? Read my post again. I quoted, verbatim, from the TWC Hudson Valley Channel change page, the mini rollout is scheduled for 4-30.



Ah, I'm sorry, I was talking about the rollout that Brook,Queens were getting later this month on the 30th.


----------



## Gooddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Prey521* /forum/post/13587412
> 
> 
> Ah, I'm sorry, I was talking about the rollout that Brook,Queens were getting later this month on the 30th.



Yeah it is confusing, but it looks like everyone in the TWC NY & NJ system will be getting at least a few new HD channels at the end of the month.


----------



## disafan

I just gave a call to TWC about the Hudson Valley region, where my relations maintain a house. They said that despite adding additional HD channels, they have no plans to remove analog. I wonder what will happen.


Ironically, in the city, where I live, I want analog gone for more HDs, but in the Hudson Valley region, for the sake of my older relations, I want analog to stay to avoid having to rent additional digital boxes at $10 a pop($7 + $3 digital duplication fee). But it can't last forever.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disafan* /forum/post/13588489
> 
> 
> I just gave a call to TWC about the Hudson Valley region, where my relations maintain a house. They said that despite adding additional HD channels, they have no plans to remove analog. I wonder what will happen.
> 
> 
> Ironically, in the city, where I live, I want analog gone for more HDs, but in the Hudson Valley region, for the sake of my older relations, I want analog to stay to avoid having to rent additional digital boxes at $10 a pop($7 + $3 digital duplication fee). But it can't last forever.



they do have plans to do so - it will be later this year.


And they wont eliminate analog completely (don't need to yet) - but there is no need for the scrambled channels - anyone with an analog box can be swapped with digital at this point....


----------



## Rieper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/13589179
> 
> 
> they do have plans to do so - it will be later this year.
> 
> 
> And they wont eliminate analog completely (don't need to yet) - but there is no need for the scrambled channels - anyone with an analog box can be swapped with digital at this point....



Berk32,


Who are you? Do you work for Time Warner Cable, and if so, in what capacity?


You seem to know a few more things than everyone else on this thread, that's why I'm asking.










Thanks.


----------



## UnnDunn

Well I'm glad that our Manhattan brethren are finally getting some HD love from Time Warner. A lot sooner than I (for one) expected.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/13589761
> 
> 
> Well I'm glad that our Manhattan brethren are finally getting some HD love from Time Warner. A lot sooner than I (for one) expected.



Well, a few pages back we were informed about the imminent arrival of some new HD channels. It's certainly not a moment too soon for us NYC brethren.


----------



## Gooddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disafan* /forum/post/13588489
> 
> 
> I just gave a call to TWC about the Hudson Valley region, where my relations maintain a house. They said that despite adding additional HD channels, they have no plans to remove analog. I wonder what will happen.
> 
> 
> Ironically, in the city, where I live, I want analog gone for more HDs, but in the Hudson Valley region, for the sake of my older relations, I want analog to stay to avoid having to rent additional digital boxes at $10 a pop($7 + $3 digital duplication fee). But it can't last forever.



What they told you does not make sense. They'll need to address in some fashion, analog channels sometime this summer


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rieper* /forum/post/13589625
> 
> 
> Berk32,
> 
> 
> Who are you? Do you work for Time Warner Cable, and if so, in what capacity?
> 
> 
> You seem to know a few more things than everyone else on this thread, that's why I'm asking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I only know what's been said in this thread.


----------



## nyrashyster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/13586298
> 
> 
> Well, from S.Manhattan's headend, I rarely see any type of blocking artifacts--with or without motion (HD or SD). Blurring and blocking artifacts during motion is a complaint noted by AVSer bfdtv in his thread when Comcast began squeezing three HD channels into some 6-Mhz cable slots; (outlined in the NY Times , etc.). Blocking/blurring is also a frequent complaint across the country due to reduced bit rates from subchannels for OTA delivery, NBC's reduced distribution rate to stations, and other reasons.
> 
> 
> Bfdtv compared his Comcast PQ with Verizon HD (see his thread images), also measuring bit rate differences by dvr-ing Hd programs and comparing before/after hard disc storage capacity; this technique . Verizon claims not to be adding additional compression to programming it receives, while Comcast does 'manipulate' HD for its 3-into-1 squeeze. BTW, NYC-TWC puts three HDs into some slots, as Berk32's spreadsheet for N. Manhattan shows (or updated just above).
> 
> 
> Besides bit rate comparisons, the effective resolution (resolvable detail) of HDNet's Saturday 6:30 am ET test pattern must play a role in HD PQ. The converging-line resolution wedges appear during the last four of 10 minutes. This technique lets you measure effective resolution per HD picture width. Some TWC subscribers in smaller cities have posted readings of ~1920X1080, but many still report only ~1300 lines horizontal. How far HDNet's resolution measurements (equivalent HD detail) can be extrapolated to other channels isn't known.
> 
> 
> 
> In sum, the PQ, with boosted effective resolution, could likely improve providing HD from program sources carrying details exceeds ~1300 lines and your display is adequate. But I wouldn't want to substitute frequent blocking artifacts to benefit from higher resolutions. -- John



Here in southeast queens, I've noticed the pq had deteriorated significantly over the last month. Macroblocking and motion blur and just an overall drop in clarity has permeated most of the channels. I actually called customer service to complain today (lot good that will do), they send would re-send the signal.

Has anyone else noticed a drop in PQ over the last month. I fear that its the anticipated addition of HD channels is the cause of this.


----------



## ANGEL 35

Did any one get a cable card update last night?? I have 8300HDC box. It also booted twice.


----------



## AndyHDTV

Looks like Rangers and Devils Fans are covered for the 1st round.

http://www.hdsportsguide.com/nhl/new-york-rangers/ 



Maybe this is why TWC isn't in a rush to add Versus-HD. But the April 30th launch will fall somewhere around game 3 or 4 in Round 2.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/13591837
> 
> 
> Looks like Rangers and Devils Fans are covered for the 1st round.
> 
> http://www.hdsportsguide.com/nhl/new-york-rangers/
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe this is why TWC isn't in a rush to add Versus-HD. But the April 30th launch will fall somewhere around game 3 or 4 in Round 2.



Versus does not get exclusive coverage during the first round.


They get to pick up to 2 games per 2nd round matchup to show exclusively.


So lets see how the schedule works out.....


----------



## manhattan12345

*Verizon Communications, fulfilling a commitment to the Federal Communications Commission, said it will phase out all the local analog channels offered on FiOS TV on a regional basis, starting in New York on April 21.


The telco said it has notified customers of the change with letters, e-mails and phone calls, and has set up a section of its Web site, verizon.com/godigital , with information about the all-digital changeover.

- Multichannel News*


I'm still not 100% clear on the digital vs. analog channel thing. Can someone clarify - is this the type of move that opens up bandwidth for more HD on TWC or is this the Feb. 2009 switch that all TV has to make? And are those the same things or unconnected?


----------



## aitchdeeameye




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/13591695
> 
> 
> Did any one get a cable card update last night?? I have 8300HDC box. It also booted twice.



I did, around 1am. Didn't notice any new settings or anything though.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *manhattan12345* /forum/post/13592673
> 
> *Verizon Communications, fulfilling a commitment to the Federal Communications Commission, said it will phase out all the local analog channels offered on FiOS TV on a regional basis, starting in New York on April 21.
> 
> 
> The telco said it has notified customers of the change with letters, e-mails and phone calls, and has set up a section of its Web site, verizon.com/godigital , with information about the all-digital changeover.
> 
> - Multichannel News*
> 
> 
> I'm still not 100% clear on the digital vs. analog channel thing. Can someone clarify - is this the type of move that opens up bandwidth for more HD on TWC or is this the Feb. 2009 switch that all TV has to make? And are those the same things or unconnected?




Completely unrelated.


Feb. '09 'shutdown' is for analog channels you receive with an antenna on a 'regular' TV. (you can't get digital channels on those TVs without a converter box)


Cable companies are starting to phase out analog service (the way we all got cable tv until about 10 years ago when digital really started pushing out). There isn't much of a need for premium content analog services... as very few people still have the old (legal) analog boxes... and they should be switched to digital boxes (which we've all been using for years.... hd or no hd). If they still want to keep some analog level service (the unscrambled channels - for those with no box at all), then thats fine, since most only have a relatively small # of channels that aren't scrambled...


Now why does FiOS need to drop its analog service? well sure its to make space... because when they started up, they didn't want to over-compress any of the HD channels (which most cable co.s do). (On a good system - 2 HD channels = 1 Analog channel in terms of bandwidth space.. we get most of our HD channels 3:1) With that, and since FiOS chose to open up very fast internet speeds (download and uploads)... plus all the on-demand extras... they suddenly find themselves running low on space... with a lot more HD channels starting up....


Possibly bad planning on their part...


----------



## UnnDunn

Verizon promised to switch all of its customers to all-digital service as a condition of getting an extension on the CableCARD mandate deadline (they aren't required to comply for another couple of years, IIRC.)


They are due for a massive, three-stage HD expansion that will offer over 100 HD channels by year-end, starting with 30-40 by the end of this month.


----------



## manhattan12345

Thanks Berk, I think that's the clearest I've seen it explained. When you're not a techie, as I am not, it all began to swim together when I heard about analog and digital channels and bandwith and TW removing channels and the Feb 09 switch, etc etc.


----------



## CynKennard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/13592901
> 
> 
> Completely unrelated.
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Now why does FiOS need to drop its analog service? well sure its to make space... because when they started up, they didn't want to over-compress any of the HD channels (which most cable co.s do). (On a good system - 2 HD channels = 1 Analog channel in terms of bandwidth space.. we get most of our HD channels 3:1) With that, and since FiOS chose to open up very fast internet speeds (download and uploads)... plus all the on-demand extras... they suddenly find themselves running low on space... with a lot more HD channels starting up....
> 
> 
> Possibly bad planning on their part...



I believe there is an inaccuracy in this part of your statement. FiOS uses three different light frequencies to handle phone, internet and TV communications. These can be sent and received simultaneously. The TV signals are sent on one of these frequencies while the Internet communications are sent on one of the other frequencies. This means that the TV signal is not affected by the phone or Internet communications. I believe that the TV signal limit for now is caused by the Motorola STBs which have approximately the same bandwidth as when they are used on cable. There could also be a limit caused by MOCA which puts both TV and Internet on the coaxial cable.


Cynthia


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CynKennard* /forum/post/13593997
> 
> 
> I believe there is an inaccuracy in this part of your statement. FiOS uses three different light frequencies to handle phone, internet and TV communications. These can be sent and received simultaneously. The TV signals are sent on one of these frequencies while the Internet communications are sent on one of the other frequencies. This means that the TV signal is not affected by the phone or Internet communications. I believe that the TV signal limit for now is caused by the Motorola STBs which have approximately the same bandwidth as when they are used on cable. There could also be a limit caused by MOCA which puts both TV and Internet on the coaxial cable.
> 
> 
> Cynthia



I'm probably wrong somewhat on FiOS... don't have it... never gonna see... based what i said on what I've 'heard'...










Don't trust what i say about FiOS...


----------



## UnnDunn

It seems FiOS is the new boogeyman for Time Warner; many of the ads on NY1 now say "Only available on Time Warner and Cablevision, not available on FiOS."


----------



## carl2680

TWCNYC added Versus/golf Today in Manhattan, but the screen is in black. I think they already started testing.


----------



## carl2680

oh wait rebooted box now its working. So the first channel that they add is VS/Golf. I guess they will be adding a new channel everyday until april 30. Now I get great picture quality during the day, but at night time my HD PQ sucks.


----------



## TomNYC




> Quote:
> oh wait rebooted box now its working. So the first channel that they add is VS/Golf.



You just made my day with that news. Right in time for the start of the playoffs tonight.


----------



## TonyNYC

Congrats to those needing VS HD in Manhattan. Lets Go Rangers!!!!


----------



## Berk32

Maybe the e-mail writing worked!












































































EDIT: WOW - Great timing - Just got a response from Bob Watson!


Mr 'Berk32',


We are adding VS/Golf HD to our lineups today in advance of our previously scheduled launch of the channel that was planned for the end of the month. Provided you subscribe to the level of service that includes VS and Golf standard definition channels and have a Time Warner Cable HD settop box, you should see the channel added to your service sometime today. NYC customers will find VS/Golf HD on channel 794.



Enjoy.


Bob Watson


VP Programming & New Business Development


Time Warner Cable of NY & NJ


120 East 23rd Street


New York, NY 10010


212-598-7363 | Fax: 212-364-9810


Email: [email protected] 



From: 'Berk32'

Sent: Sunday, April 06, 2008 2:29 AM

To: Watson, Bob

Subject: TWC Manhattan: Versus HD

- Hide quoted text -



Mr. Watson,


I am writing to you in regards to VersusHD. The NHL playoffs start this week, and I am really upset that the Manhattan region of Time Warner Cable NYC does not have VersusHD yet. Staten Island and parts of Queens have had it for a long time. As of now, the rest of Queens and Brooklyn are scheduled to get it April 30th. This is disappointing. TWC jumped and added TBSHD right away when it started up for the MLB postseason (and the channel proceeded to become a huge waste of space for the following 5 months, containing a total of 2 HD special until this past week). Is there any way that VersusHD could be added (even if it is temporary) for the NHL postseason? At least air the games on a temporary channel or use MOJOHD?


I know a lot of people who are just finding out now that they will once again be unable to see much of the NHL postseason in HD (as we had the same problem last year) and we are very upset, considering most people in Manhattan do not have other options in television providers. Customers in Manhattan pay the same price as those in Staten Island and Queens, and we get a severely inferior collection of HD programming. I know that Manhattan will eventually be getting the large HD collection later this year (once analog service is reduced), but I really hope that something can be done to ensure that the thousands of local hockey fans won't be forced to miss out again.



Thank you.


----------



## broadwayblue

Just came here to post that I read elsewhere that the channel was up. Turned on my TV to find out it was true! Just got the same reply to my email from Mr Watson. Maybe our efforts did help. Golf/Vs. HD is finally here!


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/13596416
> 
> 
> Just came here to post that I read elsewhere that the channel was up. Turned on my TV to find out it was true! Just got the same reply to my email from Mr Watson. Maybe our efforts did help. Golf/Vs. HD is finally here!



just curious - where else did you read that?


----------



## AndyHDTV

great news guys. thanks for all the hard work on the emailing. I'm obviously on someones $hit list.


Now if we can only get him to switch Hallmark-HD for another HD channel!


----------



## carl2680

well if we want them to switch hallmark HD then we need to start the e-mail campaign. I mean the should add History or one of the discovery channels instead of Hallmark. I know eventually by the end of may all these channels will be available in Manhattan. If they added VSHD today ahead of schedule that means that they already free bandwitdh.


----------



## DNINE

Alright 794HD working on the UWS keep em coming, Berk32 I'm telling you, You can get things done!


----------



## TravKoolBreeze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/13597031
> 
> 
> well if we want them to switch hallmark HD then we need to start the e-mail campaign. I mean the should add History or one of the discovery channels instead of Hallmark. I know eventually by the end of may all these channels will be available in Manhattan. If they added VSHD today ahead of schedule that means that they already free bandwitdh.



I could get behind one of the other Discovery channels before History HD. For the way History has changed itself so drastically, I rather it stay off the system or wait until the end of May for it. I miss the old History channel and even History channel that had mix the old stuff with Dog Fights (which I think would have looked great in HD) and The Universe is better than now.


Plus, not a fan of strech-o-vision.


----------



## Prey521

Versus up here as well in the Hudson Valley. I've noticed that Manhattan and the Hudson Valley region usually get updates at the same time with Time Warner Cable and we always have the same amount of HD channels, though not the same #'s. Hurry up with the Discovery Suite already damnit!! I want to see Deadliest Catch and Dirty Jobs in HD!


----------



## locogrande

sweet. a rare nice move by twcnyc. as a nyc based flyers fan i was very concerned about watching the first round playoffs games in SD


would have liked to see it on 722 instead of 794 -- better correlation to the SD number and in line with the other HD sports channels. but no biggie there


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *locogrande* /forum/post/13597616
> 
> 
> sweet. a rare nice move by twcnyc. as a nyc based flyers fan i was very concerned about watching the first round playoffs games in SD
> 
> 
> would have liked to see it on 722 instead of 794 -- better correlation to the SD number and in line with the other HD sports channels. but no biggie there



it would've had to been 822.....


(722 will eventually be Cartoon Network HD)


For now any channel above 100 is getting its HD counterpart in the 770s and 790s (other sports networks like Speed, NHL, and MLB, will also be in the 790s)




What they need to to is reorganize the entire channel lineup.......


----------



## locogrande




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/13597837
> 
> 
> it would've had to been 822.....
> 
> 
> (722 will eventually be Cartoon Network HD)
> 
> 
> For now any channel above 100 is getting its HD counterpart in the 770s and 790s (other sports networks like Speed, NHL, and MLB, will also be in the 790s)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What they need to to is reorganize the entire channel lineup.......




cartoon network is WAY down on my personal priority list for an HD channel. somewhere in the same vicinity as hallmark move channel.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *locogrande* /forum/post/13597886
> 
> 
> cartoon network is WAY down on my personal priority list for an HD channel. somewhere in the same vicinity as hallmark move channel.



I no longer have a need for a priority list...


The bandwidth will be open for more channels than they have the rights to very soon.. so I just want everything available ASAP.


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *locogrande* /forum/post/13597886
> 
> 
> cartoon network is WAY down on my personal priority list for an HD channel. somewhere in the same vicinity as hallmark move channel.



Oh come on now!! You know you want your Smurfs in HD.


----------



## Rieper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *locogrande* /forum/post/13597886
> 
> 
> cartoon network is WAY down on my personal priority list for an HD channel. somewhere in the same vicinity as hallmark move channel.



Well, some of us are HUGE anime fans.


No, not Dragonball Z, I'm talking mature anime like Ghost in the Shell, et al. I for one can't wait for Cartoon HD.


If you're reading this Mr. Watson, thanks.


Keep up the good work.


----------



## disafan

It does beg an answer to the question I don't understand.


Why are SD channels repeated?


For example, lower numbers are repeated in the 800 and 1900 series, and premiums repeat in the 900 series. They could easily simplify this.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/13595865
> 
> 
> TWCNYC added Versus/golf Today in Manhattan, but the screen is in black. I think they already started testing.



Oh, just what we need, another FUC&ING SPORTS CHANNEL!!!










Where the hell is CNN-HD!!!










A_C


----------



## AndyHDTV

sports should be the priority. their are more people out there wanting sports then channels like news in HD. allthough nice to look at.


----------



## Prey521




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/13599575
> 
> 
> sports should be the priority. their are more people out there wanting sports then channels like news in HD. allthough nice to look at.



Ya, I could care less if the news was in HD, I mean, it's friggin news, who cares.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/13599575
> 
> 
> sports should be the priority. their are more people out there wanting sports then channels like news in HD. allthough nice to look at.




What actual data do you have to support this statement?


A_C


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Prey521* /forum/post/13599724
> 
> 
> Ya, I could care less if the news was in HD, I mean, it's friggin news, who cares.



I could care less if sports was in HD, I mean, it's friggin sports, who cares.


A_C


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/13596842
> 
> 
> just curious - where else did you read that?



I saw it in the Rangers forum of hockeys future message boards...was getting geared up for tonights opener and saw it. Came here only to find it had already been posted.


----------



## broadwayblue

I agree that the hallmark HD channel is a joke, but I'm guessing it's for the ladies. I'd much prefer almost any other in its place...preferably Discovery, Science, or similar.


As far as which kind of programming should be given preference, HD was made for sports and movies. Watching the news in HD is not as important. Certainly it will look nicer, as does everything in HD, but it's really still just talking heads. Following the puck is a lot easier to do in HD than watching anchors discuss the impending doom of the planet.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/13599892
> 
> 
> I could care less if sports was in HD, I mean, it's friggin sports, who cares.
> 
> What actual data do you have to support this statement?










Here we go again. Yeah, we already know how you feel about sports. You've been pretty persistent about that and from what I recall, we went down this road before and I did state facts supporting this. and then someone







complained to a moderator and the whole discussion was deleted. If you're just venting then fine, vent away, but if you're looking for a discussionI'm done.


Bring on all HD.. that's my mantra.


----------



## Gooddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/13599575
> 
> 
> sports should be the priority. their are more people out there wanting sports then channels like news in HD. allthough nice to look at.



I'd trade all the HD sports channels except YES for the Discovery package, especially fringe channels like VS, Golf, ESPN 2, ESPN News, MSG HD Plus, et.


----------



## Gooddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/13600062
> 
> 
> HD was made for sports and movies.



Link Please


;-)


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/13600062
> 
> 
> I agree that the hallmark HD channel is a joke, but I'm guessing it's for the ladies. I'd much prefer almost any other in its place...preferably Discovery, Science, or similar.
> 
> 
> As far as which kind of programming should be given preference, HD was made for sports and movies. Watching the news in HD is not as important. Certainly it will look nicer, as does everything in HD, but it's really still just talking heads. Following the puck is a lot easier to do in HD than watching anchors discuss the impending doom of the planet.



CNN has a lot more content than just news. *Planet In Peril* for example.


A_C


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/13600132
> 
> 
> CNN has a lot more content than just news. *Planet In Peril* for example.
> 
> 
> A_C



That's true, but you can get very similar programming on HD Theater, Nat Geo, etc. I'm all for eliminating all the SD channels today. Personally I haven't watched much of them in the past 3 years anyway. HD all the way!


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/13600074
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go again. Yeah, we already know how you feel about sports. You've been pretty persistent about that and from what I recall, we went down this road before and I did state facts supporting this. and then someone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> complained to a moderator and the whole discussion was deleted. If you're just venting then fine, vent away, but if you're looking for a discussionI'm done.
> 
> 
> Bring on all HD.. that's my mantra.



I don't recall anyone providing reliable data which demonstrated that people overwhelmingly preferred sports in HD to the exclusion of other content.


And the moderator complaint as I recall, was that this board had degenerated into multiple discussions about sports topics, not TWC NYC, which is its proper subject.


A_C


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gooddog* /forum/post/13600118
> 
> 
> Link Please
> 
> 
> ;-)



I know







I said I was done but











And I'm not saying that HD was invented for sports but its success has been driven by sports.



> Quote:
> Nearly 60% of high-definition television owners consider themselves sports fans
> 
> 
> Nearly 50% of HDTV owners cited HD sports programming as the primary force behind their HDTV purchase
> 
> 
> Sports fans said their favorite sports to watch in HD include the Super Bowl (78%), World Series (44%) and college football bowl games (41%)
> 
> 
> 39% of HD sports fans are extremely disappointed when a sports event they want to watch is NOT in high-definition
> 
> 
> 65% of HDTV sports fans say sound is an important component of their sports viewing experience



There are tons of links out there if you care to research regarding this topic








http://blog.tmcnet.com/blog/tom-keat...d-tv-sales.asp 

http://news.zdnet.com/2100-9584_22-6136092.html 

http://www.dvd-recordable.org/Article3629.phtml 

http://goliath.ecnext.com/coms2/gi_0...elevision.html


----------



## LL3HD

..In other words when you finally get your _precious_ CNN in HD, you can thank sports fans.


----------



## Agent_C

I'll accept your percentages at face value, even though you don't cite the source(s).



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/13600338
> 
> 
> ..In other words when you finally get your _precious_ CNN in HD, you can thank sports fans.




Well, that's bit of a stretch. When I get my precious CNN-HD, I intend to admire the ahhh, rich news content;











And the many specials too...










A_C


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/13600472
> 
> 
> I'll accept your percentages at face value, even though you don't cite the source(s).



That quote in my post (with the percentages) is from the first link listed.


----------



## AndyHDTV

thanks for the back up guys, I can't believe that as a young man I have to prove why sports should be a priority. It must be my unexperienced mind that causes me to go out and play hockey and come home and watch hockey. maybe when I get older I would appreciate CNN-HD, Science-HD or even LOGO-HD.


----------



## AndyHDTV

it's gametime enjoy all the games fellas


----------



## The Waco Kid

I'm in Queens and I now have VS HD and it's black! Games are starting, let's have some hockey in HD!


----------



## Berk32

Since I've been doing the chart...


For Those who are interested...


They placed VSGolf-HD on Freq 567 Prog # 033...


567 had been unused (for tv serivce) for as long as I've been doing the spreadsheet....


O... and LET'S GO RANGERS ! ! !!!


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The Waco Kid* /forum/post/13601201
> 
> 
> I'm in Queens and I now have VS HD and it's black! Games are starting, let's have some hockey in HD!



If its black - you probably need to reboot - that can happen.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/13600062
> 
> 
> I agree that the hallmark HD channel is a joke, but I'm guessing it's for the ladies. I'd much prefer almost any other in its place...preferably Discovery, Science, or similar.



And when do we get MHD? Brooklyn and Queens have this channel, and my in-laws in North Carolina (w/TWC) had it when I was down there this past weekend!


I say that HD (w/the 5.1 sound) was made for MUSIC!


Scott


----------



## The Waco Kid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/13601223
> 
> 
> If its black - you probably need to reboot - that can happen.



And wait an hour until the game is half way over for the reboot to be complete










I'll give it a shot during intermission, and report.


----------



## chopsueychris

Bayside here and we got VS HD and it's live.


Oh and LET'S GO RANGERS!


----------



## chopsueychris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/13601309
> 
> 
> And when do we get MHD? Brooklyn and Queens have this channel, and my in-laws in North Carolina (w/TWC) had it when I was down there this past weekend!
> 
> 
> I say that HD (w/the 5.1 sound) was made for MUSIC!
> 
> 
> Scott



So... you want a MTV HD channel because "...HD (w/the 5.1 sound) was made for MUSIC!" so shouldn't you want a channel that will show music videos and not 5 hour blocks of The Hills every other day?

BTW I am under the assumption MHD is nothing more than MTV's HD feed for their channel right?


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chopsueychris* /forum/post/13601535
> 
> 
> So... you want a MTV HD channel because "...HD (w/the 5.1 sound) was made for MUSIC!" so shouldn't you want a channel that will show music videos and not 5 hour blocks of The Hills every other day?
> 
> BTW I am under the assumption MHD is nothing more than MTV's HD feed for their channel right?



No. MHD is a separate music channel that is quite nice actually. It shows a lot of artists singing live at events. It is not MTV or MTV2.


----------



## The Waco Kid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chopsueychris* /forum/post/13601483
> 
> 
> Bayside here and we got VS HD and it's live.
> 
> 
> Oh and LET'S GO RANGERS!



Same here now (VS HD live). Let's go Islanders? Oh, wait, that's right...


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/13601211
> 
> 
> Since I've been doing the chart...
> 
> 
> For Those who are interested...
> 
> 
> They placed VSGolf-HD on Freq 567 Prog # 033...
> 
> 
> 567 had been unused (for tv serivce) for as long as I've been doing the spreadsheet....
> 
> 
> O... and LET'S GO RANGERS ! ! !!!



their is way too much compression on Versus-HD. what other channels are squeezed with it? Pass the message along to the suit in TWC to clean up the picture!!!


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/13602488
> 
> 
> their is way too much compression on Versus-HD. what other channels are squeezed with it? Pass the message along to the suit in TWC to clean up the picture!!!



Yeah.. I've noticed its compressed....


I'm guessing its sent on the same freq to the rest of the city... so it probably has 2 more HD channels with it.... (which we're not getting untl the end of the month...)


Unless its in a temporary spot... and needs one of the slots being cleard by analog...



I wish I knew... but I CAN tell you there are no other channels on the same freq right now (for those that just got it today)


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/13602566
> 
> 
> Yeah.. I've noticed its compressed..



FWIW, they're griping about the picture quality of Versus on the cablevision thread too.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/13602645
> 
> 
> FWIW, they’re griping about the picture quality of Versus on the cablevision thread too.



Lots of people complaining.

http://avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1017541 


At least its good to see Versus is getting CBCHD this year.


----------



## G1Ravage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/13511533
> 
> 
> The caller ID does not work on your 8300 HD box. It supposedly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> works on the newer HDC version. I also have the Triple Play and would like to have the caller ID function but I certainly will not exchange my older box for the reviled newer one.




Well, that sucks. I'll have the 8300HD in my bedroom, and I certainly won't be trading it in for an 8300HDC.


In the living room, I'll be getting a non-DVR HD box. Don't know what model will come. Do the non-DVR HD boxes have caller ID capability? Could TWC offer a software modification for the 8300HD so it can accept caller ID?


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G1Ravage* /forum/post/13602740
> 
> 
> Well, that sucks. I'll have the 8300HD in my bedroom, and I certainly won't be trading it in for an 8300HDC.
> 
> 
> In the living room, I'll be getting a non-DVR HD box. Don't know what model will come. Do the non-DVR HD boxes have caller ID capability? Could TWC offer a software modification for the 8300HD so it can accept caller ID?



The modification is basically swapping the older Passport box for the newer Navigator.

Just to reiterate, the caller ID does not work with the older Passport system. The new HDC boxes are Navigator based and they will do the caller ID. I don't know whether the non DVR (8300) boxes run on Navigator enabling the ID.


----------



## TravKoolBreeze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rieper* /forum/post/13598455
> 
> 
> Well, some of us are HUGE anime fans.
> 
> 
> No, not Dragonball Z, I'm talking mature anime like Ghost in the Shell, et al. I for one can't wait for Cartoon HD.
> 
> 
> If you're reading this Mr. Watson, thanks.
> 
> 
> Keep up the good work.



Pending that anime is still around, CN HD will be useful in about a year as many of the more popular shows are going HD or SD 16:9 (odd our country doesn't do that)


I also heard the Venture Brothers new season is to be in HD. But ya, I'm not in a rush to see CN HD.


----------



## weirdbird1

Just curious. Is VS. HD only available to the "DTValue" subscribers? I'm just subscribed to the Digital starter pack, and it's telling me to call for more information. I rebooted just to make sure, and it's still saying to call.


----------



## Rieper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TravKoolBreeze* /forum/post/13603707
> 
> 
> Pending that anime is still around...



FYI, Anime has been "around" since 1917: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anime .


I'm quite certain it'll last for at least another 12-18 months.


----------



## TravKoolBreeze

O, I'm an anime fan, it was more of a joke about how CN (and Adult Swim) is cutting back on it.


----------



## Astorian

Anybody else in Woodside or SI missing NHL HD on ch 795? I had this channel up until at least a week ago and now it's nowhere to be found.


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *weirdbird1* /forum/post/13604008
> 
> 
> Just curious. Is VS. HD only available to the "DTValue" subscribers? I'm just subscribed to the Digital starter pack, and it's telling me to call for more information. I rebooted just to make sure, and it's still saying to call.



Yes, DTValue is required to receive VS, and as such it is also required to view VS HD.


----------



## weirdbird1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/13604410
> 
> 
> Yes, DTValue is required to receive VS, and as such it is also required to view VS HD.



I actually just checked Staten Island's channel lineup. (should have checked before) According to there's, it's included in the Starter Pack. I would assume it would be the same for Brooklyn residents, but I am still not getting it. I'm going to give them a call today and see what's up. Something tells me that the cable reps will have no clue that we even have it, and try to tell me that "we are only carrying that in Woodside, and SI sir. You should receive it on the 30th." Just curious though, where did you see that it was only included with the DTValue package? Or did you just assume? Not trying to be an ass here, just curious.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *weirdbird1* /forum/post/13604734
> 
> 
> I actually just checked Staten Island's channel lineup. (should have checked before) According to there's, it's included in the Starter Pack. I would assume it would be the same for Brooklyn residents, but I am still not getting it. I'm going to give them a call today and see what's up. Something tells me that the cable reps will have no clue that we even have it, and try to tell me that "we are only carrying that in Woodside, and SI sir. You should receive it on the 30th." Just curious though, where did you see that it was only included with the DTValue package? Or did you just assume? Not trying to be an ass here, just curious.



I dont know what you looked at...


But on the TWC website - for each boro - Versus is NOT part of the Starter Pack... You need DTValue to get VersusHD


----------



## weirdbird1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/13604900
> 
> 
> I dont know what you looked at...
> 
> 
> But on the TWC website - for each boro - Versus is NOT part of the Starter Pack... You need DTValue to get VersusHD



I'm looking at Staten Island's lineup on the TWC site. It shows VS. HD as being included in the Starter Pack. It has a maroon box next to it, not blue. As for Brooklyn(at least for area code 11209) it's not even in our lineup yet. I'm not going to argue with you, because I'm sure you're right. I'm just telling you what it says according to SI's lineup. http://www.timewarnercable.com/Custo...&Image1=submit


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *weirdbird1* /forum/post/13604980
> 
> 
> I'm looking at Staten Island's lineup on the TWC site. It shows VS. HD as being included in the Starter Pack. It has a maroon box next to it, not blue. As for Brooklyn(at least for area code 11209) it's not even in our lineup yet. I'm not going to argue with you, because I'm sure you're right. I'm just telling you what it says according to SI's lineup. http://www.timewarnercable.com/Custo...&Image1=submit



I didn't even look down at VersusHD...


They made a mistake - they tend to do a sh*tty job at adding channels to the list.


Bottom line - Versus is listed correctly - and you need Versus to get VersusHD


----------



## nyrashyster

I live in Howard Beach and even though VS HD is listed in my on-screen guide, all I get is a blank screen. I called technical support last night and they didnt have a clue what was going on. So frustrating!


----------



## richiekkim

I'm in Manhattan and I also get a blank screen for VSHD. The same thing happened with TBSHD during the MLB playoffs.


----------



## Rieper

Unplug your cable box from the wall outlet, plug back in after 10 seconds and let it reboot.


You should now see an image on Versus HD.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyrashyster* /forum/post/13605060
> 
> 
> I live in Howard Beach and even though VS HD is listed in my on-screen guide, all I get is a blank screen. I called technical support last night and they didnt have a clue what was going on. So frustrating!



All you need to do is reboot the box.


----------



## BkDude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *weirdbird1* /forum/post/13604734
> 
> 
> I actually just checked Staten Island's channel lineup. (should have checked before) According to there's, it's included in the Starter Pack. I would assume it would be the same for Brooklyn residents, but I am still not getting it. I'm going to give them a call today and see what's up. Something tells me that the cable reps will have no clue that we even have it, and try to tell me that "we are only carrying that in Woodside, and SI sir. You should receive it on the 30th." Just curious though, where did you see that it was only included with the DTValue package? Or did you just assume? Not trying to be an ass here, just curious.



I'm in Brooklyn, 11217 and I have it (I also have DTValue) - no reboot needed.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BkDude* /forum/post/13605234
> 
> 
> I'm in Brooklyn, 11217 and I have it (I also have DTValue) - no reboot needed.



Occasionally- the 'update' required for the new channel (its usually a very small one) takes place when the box is off and is sent out to everyone at the same time - I believe if the box is on when that happens - the 'update' doesn't happen properly - and you end up with a blank screen (which is why you need to reboot manually)

(The box needs to be programmed so it knows where to 'find' the signal for channel 794... basically it has to be told "Frequency 567 Prog# 33" once, and then that info is stored)


This is only a guess.... since there really isn't consistency with these boxes (like you would expect)


----------



## Agent_C

*** *!!! Bring On Animal Planet HD !!!* ***












.....Go Puppies!!!!


.... Go Kitties!!!!


----------



## Prey521

^ Lmao!!


----------



## Gooddog

^^^ LOL ^^^^


The only thing I watch on VS via TWC is SRS, Super Retriever Series which is not in HD











Oh BTW, they turn VS HD on in the Hudson Valley yesterday.


----------



## Gooddog

Verizon sues Time Warner Cable


Telephone service provider Verizon Communications brought its battle for video customers to court yesterday, with a lawsuit accusing rival Time Warner Cable of false advertising.

http://www.itweb.co.za/sections/busi...p?A=HOME&O=FPW


----------



## TomNYC




> Quote:
> their is way too much compression on Versus-HD. what other channels are squeezed with it? Pass the message along to the suit in TWC to clean up the picture!!!



I'm glad i'm not crazy. I thought the picture on Versus HD looked poor last night as well. It's better than SD but I was expecting better to be sure.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chopsueychris* /forum/post/13601535
> 
> 
> So... you want a MTV HD channel because "...HD (w/the 5.1 sound) was made for MUSIC!" so shouldn't you want a channel that will show music videos and not 5 hour blocks of The Hills every other day?
> 
> BTW I am under the assumption MHD is nothing more than MTV's HD feed for their channel right?



MHD is NOT MTV-HD. MHD is a 24 hour Hi-Def MUSIC ONLY channel. And not the crap music that MTV might play (if it were playing music) either. Check the listings -- I saw Black Crows unplugged, Ryan Adams, John Fogerty, some Crossroads (from CMT), the Rock & Roll Hall Of Fame Inductions, etc., all in HD. Much of this stuff isn't even played on any of MTV's SD channels.


----------



## UnnDunn

Yeah, MHD is pretty nice... but it's full of repeats, like many HD-only channels are. I grew tired of it after a couple of weeks.


----------



## aitchdeeameye




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TomNYC* /forum/post/13608800
> 
> 
> I'm glad i'm not crazy. I thought the picture on Versus HD looked poor last night as well. It's better than SD but I was expecting better to be sure.



Actually I blame the CBC source. The in-studio analysis was very high PQ. So don't go complaining to TWC just yet, it looks like this is VS/CBC's fault.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aitchdeeameye* /forum/post/13609608
> 
> 
> Actually I blame the CBC source. The in-studio analysis was very high PQ. So don't go complaining to TWC just yet, it looks like this is VS/CBC's fault.



First game had problems as well


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aitchdeeameye* /forum/post/13609608
> 
> 
> Actually I blame the CBC source. The in-studio analysis was very high PQ..



Yeah, I didn't want to comment because I thought the picture quality was great too but I didn't see any of the game. I turned it on when they were in the studio and only for a moment..


----------



## aitchdeeameye




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/13609727
> 
> 
> Yeah, I didn't want to comment because I thought the picture quality was great too but I didn't see any of the game. I turned it on when they were in the studio and only for a moment..



The game looked pretty bad. There were patches of ice with lots of jaggies and fast motion was full of artifacts. I just wanted to point out that I don't think this has anything to do with TW's compression, but rather the source video, since there was a huge PQ upgrade when VS cut from the CBC broadcast to its own studio team.


----------



## dad1153

VS/Golf in HD running on TWC in Manhattan, *channel 794*, with a Rangers game. I'm a golf nut so I was looking forward to their coverage of today's first day at the Masters. Instead I get hockey, which I know ends tonight but I couldn't care less about. Oh well, now I can watch Golf Channel in HD and that is reason for me to be happy!


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dad1153* /forum/post/13610933
> 
> 
> VS/Golf in HD running on TWC in Manhattan, *channel 794*, with a Rangers game. I'm a golf nut so I was looking forward to their coverage of today's first day at the Masters. Instead I get hockey, which I know ends tonight but I couldn't care less about. Oh well, now I can watch Golf Channel in HD and that is reason for me to be happy!



The Masters coverage on the Golf Channel wasn't going to be HD (It's just highlights...)


That's why they got some brains this year had made the switch (they weren't so smart last year)


----------



## CynKennard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gooddog* /forum/post/13606581
> 
> 
> Verizon sues Time Warner Cable
> 
> 
> Telephone service provider Verizon Communications brought its battle for video customers to court yesterday, with a lawsuit accusing rival Time Warner Cable of false advertising.
> 
> http://www.itweb.co.za/sections/busi...p?A=HOME&O=FPW



I don't see how Verizon can win that law suit. At least in NYC, if you want FiOS TV you do have to have a satellite dish since they connect you up with Direct TV. It always annoys me to see Verizon ads that talk about their video quality without specifying that this doesn't apply to NYC.


Cynthia


----------



## Prey521




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CynKennard* /forum/post/13612392
> 
> 
> I don't see how Verizon can win that law suit. At least in NYC, if you want FiOS TV you do have to have a satellite dish since they connect you up with Direct TV. It always annoys me to see Verizon ads that talk about their video quality without specifying that this doesn't apply to NYC.
> 
> 
> Cynthia



Verizon does indeed have a claim here. To get FiosTV, you do not need a dish, plain and simple. If FiosTV is not available in your area, they have DirecTV as an option, but it's not considered FiosTV. Crime Warner with their stupid ads about them having fiber is BS as well. Bunch of sore losers....they know that they can't compete with Verizons service, so they try these underhanded scumbag tactics.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Prey521* /forum/post/13612850
> 
> 
> Verizon does indeed have a claim here. To get FiosTV, you do not need a dish, plain and simple. If FiosTV is not available in your area, they have DirecTV as an option, but it's not considered FiosTV. Crime Warner with their stupid ads about them having fiber is BS as well. Bunch of sore losers....they know that they can't compete with Verizons service, so they try these underhanded scumbag tactics.



the commercial never said FiOS TV needs a dish...


It said the Verizon Triple Play package may require a dish to get tv service.


----------



## TomNYC




> Quote:
> The game looked pretty bad. There were patches of ice with lots of jaggies and fast motion was full of artifacts. I just wanted to point out that I don't think this has anything to do with TW's compression, but rather the source video, since there was a huge PQ upgrade when VS cut from the CBC broadcast to its own studio team.



Actually on Wednesday night the VersusHD picture for Penguins-Sens was very poor. I noticed a big upgrade in quality for both games last night. Not sure what happened but definitely an improvement.


----------



## OldSenileGuy

Why is everyone watching the Rangers on Vs HD? Isn't it being shown on MSG +HD as well? In general I find Vs's coverage and commentators to be much more annoying than MSG's, so it's an easy decision for me.


----------



## locogrande

according to our guide VS-HD is taking the golf channel feed tonight (live from the masters) instead of the VS feed which is the flyers/capitals game 1.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *locogrande* /forum/post/13615851
> 
> 
> according to our guide VS-HD is taking the golf channel feed tonight (live from the masters) instead of the VS feed which is the flyers/capitals game 1.



it's wrong. it said the same thing last night and showed the hockey.

no worries.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OldSenileGuy* /forum/post/13615604
> 
> 
> Why is everyone watching the Rangers on Vs HD? Isn't it being shown on MSG +HD as well? In general I find Vs's coverage and commentators to be much more annoying than MSG's, so it's an easy decision for me.




it is not being shown on versus-hd this round for us new yorkers. MSG-HD has rights for local broadcast this round. will we see what happens in the next round


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/13597138
> 
> 
> Alright 794HD working on the UWS keep em coming, Berk32 I'm telling you, You can get things done!



All iget is a black screen on 794. Im also on the UWS


----------



## locogrande




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/13615896
> 
> 
> it's wrong. it said the same thing last night and showed the hockey.
> 
> no worries.




whew. hope you're right. thanks


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/13616000
> 
> 
> All iget is a black screen on 794. Im also on the UWS



Reboot your box


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *locogrande* /forum/post/13616017
> 
> 
> whew. hope you're right. thanks



He is correct.


Golf Channel 'normally' gets the HD slot on VsGolfHD on Thursday and Friday nights.... (it was actually a problem last year)


This year Comcast (they run these channels) came to their senses last minute and is showing Hockey (the golf content would've been SD anyways)


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OldSenileGuy* /forum/post/13615604
> 
> 
> Why is everyone watching the Rangers on Vs HD? Isn't it being shown on MSG +HD as well? In general I find Vs's coverage and commentators to be much more annoying than MSG's, so it's an easy decision for me.



Versus can't show any Rangers/Devils playoff games locally that are being broadcast on MSG/MSG+.


Local broadcasters can show the entire first round for their local teams (other than NBC games) - Versus is not exclusive. (Versus isn't even scheduled for its first Rangers/Devils game until Sunday)


We're all talking about the other games on VersusHD... some of us do enjoy watching playoff hockey that may not involve the Rangers.










(For the 2nd round - Versus gets to show 'up to' 2 games from each series exclusively.... they become 100% exclusive for the following round (outside of the NBC games))


----------



## LL3HD

FYI from crains new york

*Verizon readies FiOs proposal for NYC*

*The city announced Friday that it will start taking proposals from new cable TV providers, giving Verizon the go-ahead for its fiber-optic cable plan.
*


April 11. 2008 3:12PMBy: Amanda Fung


After a 18-month-long wait, Verizon Communications Inc. can now move forward with plans to offer television service in New York City. The city announced Friday that it will start taking proposals from new cable TV providers.


The telecom giant's plan to launch television service over its new fiber-optic cable, dubbed FiOS, has been stymied in the past. The City Council authorized the Bloomberg administration to open the cable TV market to competition in October 2006 but the city failed to issue the request for proposals, the next step in allowing in new providers.


We are anxious to review the solicitation, and our intention is to respond to it, said a Verizon spokesman, who could not provide specify how soon the company will respond.


According to the city's Department of Information Technology and Telecommunications, the agency that oversees cable franchises, any company capable of offering TV service to households throughout the city can apply for a cable franchise. There is also no deadline for applicants, the solicitation is non-exclusive and open-ended. However, only Verizon is expected to seek a franchise. The company hopes to obtain one by year-end.


Today we've taken a significant step toward opening this market to potential new providers, said DoITT Commissioner Paul Cosgrave, in a statement. It is our firm belief that direct competition between cable providers will result in greater choice, lower prices and enhanced customer service for cable television subscribers. We look forward to receiving and reviewing these new proposals.


Verizon has been building out its fiber optic network throughout the five boroughs as part of its nationwide, $23-billion project to upgrade its copper wire across the nation. It has already rolled out its high-speed FiOS Internet service over that system to residents. While the company refused to disclose how many buildings are wired, it has identified a half a dozen in New York where FiOS Internet is available. Last month, Verizon said it will bring Internet service to 11,232 households in Manhattan's Stuyvesant Town and Peter Cooper Village apartment complex.


Verizon is already competing against Cablevision Systems Corp. in more than 145 communities in Long Island, where it has been able to obtain cable TV franchise since 2005.

http://www.crainsnewyork.com/apps/pb...FREE&nocache=1


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/13609088
> 
> 
> Yeah, MHD is pretty nice... but it's full of repeats, like many HD-only channels are. I grew tired of it after a couple of weeks.



That's a problem I wouldn't mind having.


----------



## jbellny

Hey all, I'm back using a TW DVR (replacing the bedroom single tuner TiVo) and was wondering if the recording options changed so dramatically from the 8300HD to the 8300HDC.


It used to be that if I scheduled a series recording I could further customize the options to say 'only record on channel xxx.' This no longer seems to be an option on the HDC model. I think I'm remembering this correctly...


Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/13616592
> 
> 
> Reboot your box



Rebooted my box 794 now working.


Thank you


----------



## aitchdeeameye




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbellny* /forum/post/13619175
> 
> 
> It used to be that if I scheduled a series recording I could further customize the options to say 'only record on channel xxx.' This no longer seems to be an option on the HDC model.



It's not unfortunately. However, while the old way was much better, the new way only records the channel you set the series recording on. For example, to record all episodes of Scrubs you need one series recording for NBC eps, one for Fox repeats and another for CC repeats. In other words it's still possible, just dumber.


What kills me is the missing ability to only record shows at a certain _time_. Really hope they add that feature in a future software update.


----------



## vincentnyc

im using my samsung qam tuner with my hdtv...i get all my ota hd channel like nbc, cbs, pbs etc. plus i was getting tnt hd since last year till this week. tnt hd is no longer available...the channel is no longer there and simply just disappear. did twc do something? any1 know what happen? or is it just my tuner? thx in advance.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vincentnyc* /forum/post/13620378
> 
> 
> im using my samsung qam tuner with my hdtv...i get all my ota hd channel like nbc, cbs, pbs etc. plus i was getting tnt hd since last year till this week. tnt hd is no longer available...the channel is no longer there and simply just disappear. did twc do something? any1 know what happen? or is it just my tuner? thx in advance.



I'd say run a full scan... since they do move things around from time to time...


But its very possible that they decided to just encrypt the channel...


----------



## jbellny




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aitchdeeameye* /forum/post/13620143
> 
> 
> It's not unfortunately. However, while the old way was much better, the new way only records the channel you set the series recording on. For example, to record all episodes of Scrubs you need one series recording for NBC eps, one for Fox repeats and another for CC repeats. In other words it's still possible, just dumber.
> 
> 
> What kills me is the missing ability to only record shows at a certain _time_. Really hope they add that feature in a future software update.



Forgot all about the 'certain time' option - damn. Thanks for the info. I'll deal with it - it is still an overall better experience than the previous iteration so I'm not too upset.


----------



## Prey521




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aitchdeeameye* /forum/post/13620143
> 
> 
> It's not unfortunately. However, while the old way was much better, the new way only records the channel you set the series recording on. For example, to record all episodes of Scrubs you need one series recording for NBC eps, one for Fox repeats and another for CC repeats. In other words it's still possible, just dumber.
> 
> 
> What kills me is the missing ability to only record shows at a certain _time_. Really hope they add that feature in a future software update.



WOW! That is some BS! I'm going to hold on to my 8300HD for as long as I can. No way I want that "new" crippled POS!


----------



## nyrashyster

I am still not getting VS HD here in Howard Beach, Queens. Tried rebooting several times but nothing. Anyone else still having issues?


----------



## SRFast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyrashyster* /forum/post/13627574
> 
> 
> I am still not getting VS HD here in Howard Beach, Queens. Tried rebooting several times but nothing. Anyone else still having issues?



It appears that VS HD (794) is only available in certain areas. I live in northeast Jamaica and I don't get it. I've given up checking and will just wait until 4/30 when they officially turn on all the new HD channels.


Regards...JL


----------



## LL3HD

Redundant question, you folks that are not getting VSHD, do you have the DTValue package (as discussed in the last page)?


----------



## LL3HD

*WOO WHO!!!*

*15,000 posts and 500 pages* not to shabby.


Congratulations neighbors!













And kudos to all the posters who stop by and offer quick advice and assistance.


There always seems to be folks in our pool. Some stick their toe in from time to time checking the water while others wade around... or do daily laps.


Keep on stroking.


----------



## SRFast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/13628713
> 
> 
> Redundant question, you folks that are not getting VSHD, do you have the DTValue package (as discussed in the last page)?



Larry,

Based on my TWC statement, I have the following video related services:

1. Hdxtra Combo Pack

2. All'n One DTV Value


Regards....JL


----------



## nyrashyster

Thanks JL. I thought it was only me that was having the problem. Have no idea TWC would roll out VS HD only in some areas (especially Manhattan) but not in Southern Queens.


----------



## LL3HD

Anyone watching the Yankees game right now? Seems like ESPN HD crapped out for me. It's frozen. The SD channel is working but not the HD channel. Anyone else having this problem?


Edit as I'm posting it came back on.


----------



## ANGEL 35

Is any onegetting 711 on a 8300HDC. ?I have not been able to get it for days.


----------



## CaptCapitalism

I wanted to report that I was very happy with my cable cards installation.

I set an appointment 2 days after the call.

I tipped the installer $20 as soon as he came.

He installed the 2 cards in my Tivo THX Series 3 in 20 minutes.

I rebooted and did the set up all over again and every thing was perfect.


It should be noted:

The cable company tried to talk me out of the cards and went as far to tell me it does not work properly for HD among many other issues.

I had to call twice in the last 6 weeks for the cards to be initialized due to nothing working. Although the second tech said it's really called "Sending a signal."

Both times the techs wanted to send someone over, but I told them to try and initialize over the phone and they both agreed. Both times initializing worked once I rebooted which takes 10+ minutes with my Tivo.

The second time, I gave an official complaint that it was my second time and I am concerned if I have to initialize every 3 weeks. Nothing gets recorded when nothing works and last time I didnt know it wasnt working until a few days afterwards.


----------



## Rieper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CaptCapitalism* /forum/post/13635610
> 
> 
> I wanted to report that I was very happy with my cable cards installation.
> 
> I set an appointment 2 days after the call.
> 
> I tipped the installer $20 as soon as he came.
> 
> He installed the 2 cards in my Tivo THX Series 3 in 20 minutes.
> 
> I rebooted and did the set up all over again and every thing was perfect.
> 
> 
> It should be noted:
> 
> The cable company tried to talk me out of the cards and went as far to tell me it does not work properly for HD among many other issues.
> 
> I had to call twice in the last 6 weeks for the cards to be initialized due to nothing working. Although the second tech said it's really called "Sending a signal."
> 
> Both times the techs wanted to send someone over, but I told them to try and initialize over the phone and they both agreed. Both times initializing worked once I rebooted which takes 10+ minutes with my Tivo.
> 
> The second time, I gave an official complaint that it was my second time and I am concerned if I have to initialize every 3 weeks. Nothing gets recorded when nothing works and last time I didnt know it wasnt working until a few days afterwards.



You can't view PPV events using Cable Cards, correct?


How many hours of HD content can I record with Time Warner's 8300HDC cable box? Anyone know?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## telstar000

Wow ... to start, no ... I haven't read all 501 pages. I've skimmed a bunch, but don't have a week to devote to reading the whole thing.


I'm guessing my problem is a signal problem, but I'll lay out the issue I'm having. My HDTV signal seems very flaky. Watching last night's Sox/Yankees baseball game was annoying (compounded by the game's outcome). The signal suffered from frequent signal drops where my screen would go black, and/or audio would drop out. Seemed to only happen when I'm using the HD signal from my cable box. I'm in the UES of Manhattan, and have my cables running directly from my cable-box to my LCD, so I know there's nothing between the two causing the problem. Does this sound like a signal problem? Is it something others experience regularly, or is it an issue with my building's (or my apartment's) signal?


My signal comes into the apartment, and is split to two TVs (one SD, and one HDTV). I also have a cable-modem installed, which I believe is split off of the line that runs to the SD tv cable-box.


Thanks


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *telstar000* /forum/post/13636729
> 
> 
> ...Does this sound like a signal problem? Is it something others experience regularly, or is it an issue with my building's (or my apartment's) signal?



Well that is definitely not the norm, or something that you should tolerate. The obvious thing to do is to call and complain and demand that they fix the problem by setting up a service call at your convenience. They can check the signal etc. I find that calling in the evening—usually around 7 PM-ish, gets you to someone local, as opposed to calling during regular business hours and getting a service rep in Canada with no clue.


By the way, what set top box are you using?


----------



## telstar000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/13636859
> 
> 
> Well that is definitely not the norm, or something that you should tolerate. The obvious thing to do is to call and complain and demand that they fix the problem by setting up a service call at your convenience. They can check the signal etc. I find that calling in the eveningusually around 7 PM-ish, gets you to someone local, as opposed to calling during regular business hours and getting a service rep in Canada with no clue.
> 
> 
> By the way, what set top box are you using?



Figured that was the best course of action. I'll give 'em a call tonight.


I forget, off-hand, which box I have, but I've had it for a number of years, so it's definitely not the latest & greatest. I'll need to take a look when I'm home tonight.


----------



## aitchdeeameye




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rieper* /forum/post/13635725
> 
> 
> How many hours of HD content can I record with Time Warner's 8300HDC cable box? Anyone know?



Please note this is purely anecdotal. That said, I've noticed that one hour of HD takes up between 5-8% (6% on average) of the total hard drive space on the HDC. The discrepancy is due to the difference in the HD quality of a given channel; how compressed a show/channel is and whatnot. I usually have about 15 hours of HD content and a few hours of SD stuff (which is very small, disk usage is 1% or less per hour) on my box and keep it around 85-90% full.

_Edit: I was wrong; it's about 6% for every two hours._


----------



## hsimms




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *telstar000* /forum/post/13636729
> 
> 
> Wow ... to start, no ... I haven't read all 501 pages. I've skimmed a bunch, but don't have a week to devote to reading the whole thing.
> 
> 
> I'm guessing my problem is a signal problem, but I'll lay out the issue I'm having. My HDTV signal seems very flaky. Watching last night's Sox/Yankees baseball game was annoying (compounded by the game's outcome). The signal suffered from frequent signal drops where my screen would go black, and/or audio would drop out. Seemed to only happen when I'm using the HD signal from my cable box. I'm in the UES of Manhattan, and have my cables running directly from my cable-box to my LCD, so I know there's nothing between the two causing the problem. Does this sound like a signal problem? Is it something others experience regularly, or is it an issue with my building's (or my apartment's) signal?
> 
> 
> My signal comes into the apartment, and is split to two TVs (one SD, and one HDTV). I also have a cable-modem installed, which I believe is split off of the line that runs to the SD tv cable-box.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Hey Tel


I see you have a split signal. How long since your wire was checked ? Are there additional splits in your wire ? Digital and especially HD are very finicky regarding signal strength. Every split and rejoined split will affect signal. Cabling that worked just fine with analog can be awful with digital. Search my nick and you'll find the telling of my experience. I don't post often.


The short answer is - my problems were cured with a visit from TW tech and provisioning of new cable.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aitchdeeameye* /forum/post/13638001
> 
> 
> Please note this is purely anecdotal. That said, I've noticed that one hour of HD takes up between 5-8% (6% on average) of the total hard drive space on the HDC. The discrepancy is due to the difference in the HD quality of a given channel; how compressed a show/channel is and whatnot. I usually have about 15 hours of HD content and a few hours of SD stuff (which is very small, disk usage is 1% or less per hour) on my box and keep it around 85-90% full.



15 hours, ouch. I forgot what the native capacity of these DVRs were. I connected a 400GB drive in an eSATA enclosure a couple years back and haven't looked back since. These days I usually have about 60 hours of HD storage. Among the best $140 I've spent. For less than 1 months cable bill I was able to quadruple the storage...solid deal in my book. Pretty much a must if you like recording sports or movies.


----------



## aitchdeeameye




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/13640495
> 
> 
> 15 hours, ouch. I forgot what the native capacity of these DVRs were. I connected a 400GB drive in an eSATA enclosure a couple years back and haven't looked back since. These days I usually have about 60 hours of HD storage. Among the best $140 I've spent. For less than 1 months cable bill I was able to quadruple the storage...solid deal in my book. Pretty much a must if you like recording sports or movies.



Actually I took a closer look just now and it's more like 25 hours of HD. I guess the HDC frees up about 6% of space when I delete a _2 hour movie_ instead of a 1 hour show like I was thinking before. Haven't really paid it much attention since I first got the box.


----------



## TheDaveMan

Anybody know what I'm in for and the chances of this resolving itself soon? I've cold booted 5 times over the last 2 hours to no avail:


I turned on my system earlier tonight to discover a recording I'd set hadn't been recorded, and the recording that was supposed to be occurring wasn't taking place. When I turned to the channel that should have been recorded, the screen was blank, but the listing guide indicated that the program was supposed to be recorded.


So I turn the power off an on. The Scientific Atlanta screen comes on, I get 1/6 boxes turning yellow, the box shuts itself off, and when I turn it back on, there's a message on my screen: "Searching for signal. This service should be available momentarily." Every time.


Tech support said 1) they couldn't do anything about it over the phone; and 2) THEY CAN'T GIVE ME AN APPOINTMENT UNTIL FRIDAY. WTF? This is seriously infuriating if I'm going to be without TV for a week, particularly as the post-strike shows are now coming back on.


Anybody know what I'm in for? Tonight aside, any chance it will spontanesouly start working? Will I need a new box, and will I lose all my recorded shows as a result? Does TWC seriously not prioritize people without service, or is their entire system this screwed up?


I'd been relatively happy with my box so far (given my low expectations of TWC in the first place) - only the occaisonal required cold boot or call to tech support.


----------



## BkDude




TheDaveMan said:


> Anybody know what I'm in for? Tonight aside, any chance it will spontanesouly start working? Will I need a new box, and will I lose all my recorded shows as a result? Does TWC seriously not prioritize people without service, or is their entire system this screwed up?
> 
> 
> I can tell you that I lost TV, phone and internet on a Friday and they told me that I couldn't get someone out until Tuesday! All three services down and I would have to wait 4 days! I pitched a fit and spoke to a supervisor and got someone out in 2 days. Crack the whip with these guys.


----------



## Gooddog

Try tightening all the connections. If you still have the issue, you might want to swap the box out yourself by visiting a TWC store.

Good luck.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheDaveMan* /forum/post/13641983
> 
> 
> Anybody know what I'm in for and the chances of this resolving itself soon? I've cold booted 5 times over the last 2 hours to no avail:
> 
> 
> I turned on my system earlier tonight to discover a recording I'd set hadn't been recorded, and the recording that was supposed to be occurring wasn't taking place. When I turned to the channel that should have been recorded, the screen was blank, but the listing guide indicated that the program was supposed to be recorded.
> 
> 
> So I turn the power off an on. The Scientific Atlanta screen comes on, I get 1/6 boxes turning yellow, the box shuts itself off, and when I turn it back on, there's a message on my screen: "Searching for signal. This service should be available momentarily." Every time.
> 
> 
> Tech support said 1) they couldn't do anything about it over the phone; and 2) THEY CAN'T GIVE ME AN APPOINTMENT UNTIL FRIDAY. WTF? This is seriously infuriating if I'm going to be without TV for a week, particularly as the post-strike shows are now coming back on.
> 
> 
> Anybody know what I'm in for? Tonight aside, any chance it will spontanesouly start working? Will I need a new box, and will I lose all my recorded shows as a result? Does TWC seriously not prioritize people without service, or is their entire system this screwed up?
> 
> 
> I'd been relatively happy with my box so far (given my low expectations of TWC in the first place) - only the occaisonal required cold boot or call to tech support.


----------



## dgk

I have a TiVo HD and got around to installing the TiVo desktop, which allows copying from the TiVo to a computer. However, it won't copy protected shows, and apparently everything except over the air channels are protected. This causes some oddities, like HD stuff that isn't protected, and SD broadcasts of crap being protected.


Is there anything to be done about this? It means that almost everything is protected. That's nuts.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgk* /forum/post/13650231
> 
> 
> I have a TiVo HD and got around to installing the TiVo desktop, which allows copying from the TiVo to a computer. However, it won't copy protected shows, and apparently everything except over the air channels are protected. This causes some oddities, like HD stuff that isn't protected, and SD broadcasts of crap being protected.
> 
> 
> Is there anything to be done about this? It means that almost everything is protected. That's nuts.



Maybe someone here will chime in with an answer, I don't have one, or perhaps you should re-post the question in the HDTV Recorders Forum. Try this thread...








http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...879469&page=21


----------



## TheDaveMan

Fortunately, after all that, it didn't come to that. After about 12 hours it just started working again. Wish these things were more reliable. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## zas

"Verizon said today that in response to Friday’s request for proposals from New York City, it has applied for a franchise that would let it serve all five boroughs of the city with a fiber network it would build out by mid-2014."


...


"Verizon—which the city acknowledged has been negotiating possible citywide franchise terms with city officials for months—said Monday it submitted a proposal in response to the April 11 solicitation, and that it hopes to begin operating as a licensed FiOS TV provider before the end of the year."


READ MORE>> http://www.multichannel.com/article/...?desc=topstory 


Verizon Press Release: http://newscenter.verizon.com/press-...ation-and.html 


In keeping with the citywide scope of the Verizon plan, key aspects include:


-Verizon building its state-of-the-art fiber-optic network throughout the entire City by midyear 2014. This will make Verizon the largest provider of television service in New York City, and the only one serving the entire City;


-Making available FiOS TV service to requesting customers in all five boroughs within a six-year time frame as Verizon's wire centers are upgraded to being video-capable. If Verizon's proposal is approved, hundreds of thousands of New York City residents will have access to FiOS TV this year;


-FiOS TV will include an all digital channel line-up of more than 400 channels and 150 HD channels by year-end, and a growing library of more than 10,000 video-on-demand selections;


-Verizon will provide a fiber-optic institutional network (known as an INET), primarily to support the City's public safety needs;


-Verizon agrees to pay franchise fees equivalent to five percent of gross revenues on cable TV service, as do other cable TV operators in the City;


-Verizon has agreed to appropriate customer service provisions.


----------



## ANGEL 35

Anybody know what happened to Riverside guy??


----------



## coneyparleg









*midyear 2014*


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coneyparleg* /forum/post/13655450
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *midyear 2014*



Whole city needs to be rewired - what did you expect?


----------



## twcinsider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/13654610
> 
> 
> Anybody know what happened to Riverside guy??



probably looking for a house on staten island


----------



## twcinsider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disafan* /forum/post/13598902
> 
> 
> It does beg an answer to the question I don't understand.
> 
> 
> Why are SD channels repeated?
> 
> 
> For example, lower numbers are repeated in the 800 and 1900 series, and premiums repeat in the 900 series. They could easily simplify this.




900 repeats are same as 200's but with second audio (spanish)



1900 are family package channels which only contain a dozen or so channels. if one subscribes to family package they can stay in the 1900's rather than scan thru the entire lineup for the few channels in there. not a high penetration package or a money maker. the cable/satellite industry created this to satisfy lawmakers.


----------



## twcinsider

impressive......


the reason for analogs being moved around is to create consistency in digital frequency use between s.man and n.man.


channels 28,29,58,59 in both regions are now in use with digital signal. 37 & 74 are open. also lots of headend gear such as edge modulators, upconverters, etc with a dual frequency output require that channels be adjacent.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/13584810
> 
> 
> Sorry man...
> 
> 
> No Analog channels have been dropped in Manhattan yet (just did a full run thru) - your tv probably cant even see the scrambled channels (gives you a blue/black screen instead)
> 
> 
> However, a few were moved around at some point since I last looked thru a month ago (i didn't really see any rhyme or reason to the changes... but some were moved around)
> 
> 
> (I didn't check any of the digital channels... no time.. but I didn't expect anything significant to be different...)
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone from Staten Island or Woodside that has gotten new channels a while back wants to let me know where those HD channels are located - I'd appreciate it (give us someplace to be looking... just in case.. since I'm pretty sure everything else is set up the same for us)


----------



## dgk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/13650349
> 
> 
> Maybe someone here will chime in with an answer, I don’t have one, or perhaps you should re-post the question in the HDTV Recorders Forum. Try this thread...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...879469&page=21



I didn't see anything too germane. I guess I can try finding out from TW about why they CP everything, but I'm pretty sure where that line of action will lead.


Perhaps I'm just best off getting the Hauppauge HD-PVR product when it comes out. There is a thread on that and it looks like it should work.


----------



## kingcull

Yes, most shows have the copy protection flag. However, there is no pattern as to when the flag appears. Makes Tivo To Go pretty much worthless.

Could be a TW bug. The only recourse is to complain but, as you said, that will get you nowhere fast.

That issue aside, the Tivo HD is a thousand times better than any cable box I've ever had.


----------



## dgk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kingcull* /forum/post/13667048
> 
> 
> Yes, most shows have the copy protection flag. However, there is no pattern as to when the flag appears. Makes Tivo To Go pretty much worthless.
> 
> Could be a TW bug. The only recourse is to complain but, as you said, that will get you nowhere fast.
> 
> That issue aside, the Tivo HD is a thousand times better than any cable box I've ever had.



It looked to me like anything OTA was ok and EVERYTHING else was flagged, but I didn't look all that thoroughly. I do love the TiVo but was hoping to use it to transfer stuff. I am looking at that Hauppauge device though.


----------



## ronross

Although I have been a time warner cable customer for over 30 years in the same UWS building, I've never been a fan of their customer service let alone the 8300HDC DVR I've been saddled with for six months.


They came out for the third time today to address the box's complete inability to view let alone record any of the major network channels in HD, mainly 704, 702, and 707.


I showed the tech both recordings and live tv to illustrate and much to my surprise he didn't take any reading on the jacks at all. He said he was going to replace the box. I asked him if the box would be a refurb and he said no.


So he plugs in the new box and as it boots I see Aptiva Passport and my heart stops. I said, "Are you really giving me an 8300HD box?" He told me that when he went to pick up his equipment today there was exactly one HD box on the shelf. He told his supervisor that he would bring it back if he didn't find a customer who deserved it because they were so rare.


So I asked him why he gave it to me? He said the last customer was so upset and abusive he just went out to the truck and plugged in another HDC box. Which is exactly what I thought would happen to me. He told me I had been very nice to him from when he first came in and he was glad to be able give it to me.


Fairy tales can come true, it can happen to you, if you're young at heart.


I am *so* happy.


Ron


----------



## carl2680

Its looks like TWC will add CNNHD instead of travel HD here in Manhattan on april 30.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/13694731
> 
> 
> Its looks like TWC will add CNNHD instead of travel HD here in Manhattan on april 30.



Where did you see that? Too bad if true, at least I would much prefer Travel Channel over CNN. I can live with news in SD...but viewing the world looks better in HD.


----------



## carl2680

Look at the TWCNYC.com website, they basically updated it today. Still we are getting the same number of channels which is 6 adding VSHD which is available already.


----------



## Berk32

Updated today on twcnyc.com website: (some minor differences)


Effective April 9th we launched Versus/Golf HD.


Effective April 30th:

In *Manhattan* we will launch CNN HD on ch. 710, Food Network HD on ch. 750, HGTV HD on ch. 764, Hallmark Movie Channel HD on ch. 784, Animal Planet HD on ch. 786.

In *Brooklyn and Queens* we will launch A&E HD on ch. 746, ABC Family HD on ch. 738, Animal Planet HD on ch. 786, CNN HD on ch. 710, Discovery HD on ch. 766, Disney HD on 749, ESPN News HD on ch. 792, Food Network HD on ch. 750, Fox Business News HD on ch. 743, Hallmark Movie Channel HD on ch. 784, HGTV HD on ch. 764 , History Channel HD on ch. 740, The Learning Channel HD on 752, Lifetime Movies HD on ch. 762, M HD will launch on ch. 720, MLB HD on ch. 791 and 445, NHL Network HD on ch. 795, the previously announced NY1 HD will launch on ch. 701, Science Channel HD on ch. 775, TMC HD on ch.778, Toon Disney HD on ch. 787, Travel Channel HD on ch.788, , Weather Channel HD on ch. 772 and WE will change from DTV service to Standard Service.

In *Staten Island* we will launch ABC Family HD on ch. 738, Disney HD on 749, ESPN News HD on ch. 792, Fox Business News HD on ch.743, Hallmark Movie Channel HD on ch. 784, MLB HD on 791 and 445, Toon Disney HD on ch. 787, Travel Channel HD on 788, and Weather Channel HD on ch. 772.

In *Mount Vernon* we will launch ABC Family HD on ch.739, A&E HD on ch. 745, Animal Planet HD on ch. 786, CNN HD on ch. 730, Disney HD on ch. 737, ESPN News HD on ch. 792, Food Network HD on ch. 718, Hallmark Movie Channel HD on ch. 784, HGTV HD on ch. 752, History Channel HD on ch. 747, Lifetime Movies Network HD on ch. 765, M HD on ch. 727, and Toon Disney HD on ch. 787.

In *Hudson Valley*, we will launch Food Network HD on ch. 736, Fox Business News HD on ch. 758, Hallmark Movie Channel HD on 784, HGTV HD on ch. 763, and Travel Channel HD on ch. 780.

In *New Jersey*, we will launch Food Network HD on ch. 775, & HGTV HD on ch. 747


Effective May 1, 2008:

In *Staten Island, Brooklyn and Queens*, we will launch Fox News HD on ch. 744.

In *Hudson Valley*, we will launch Fox News HD on ch. 762.


----------



## angrykumar

My main HD DVR (Explorer 8300 HD) which I've had for about a year seems to be haing issues. While it still seems to work fine, the drive capacity seems to have become seriously limited in the past week. The total HD capacity is probably on the order of ~7 hours, much less than what it used to be or what's on the spec sheet.


A few questions:


1. Is this because the hard drive has somehow become corrupted, or are there other reasons for this?

2. Is there a way to fix/reset it short of swapping for a new box?

3. Have new models of HD DVRs become available since I got this one?

4. Are they better, and why?


Thanks for all the help!


----------



## zEli173

This tends to happen from time to time. The solution is the unplug and have the box reboot. That typically fixes the issue.


----------



## DNINE

What does TW use to determine the Ch's that are "next" to go HD? If this were broadcast then ratings are the formula. I'm just curious if there is any method to the madness


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/13696835
> 
> 
> Updated today on twcnyc.com website: (some minor differences)
> 
> 
> Effective April 30th:
> 
> In *Manhattan* we will launch CNN HD on ch. 710, Food Network HD on ch. 750, HGTV HD on ch. 764, Hallmark Movie Channel HD on ch. 784, Animal Planet HD on ch. 786.



There Is A God!


----------



## angrykumar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zEli173* /forum/post/13699007
> 
> 
> This tends to happen from time to time. The solution is the unplug and have the box reboot. That typically fixes the issue.



Ah, did that, thanks very much!


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/13699766
> 
> There Is A God!



Dude its news, not even a good news channel at that, enjoy your fluff pieces about cats in dogs in HD if it even has any HD Content. what a waste


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/13703758
> 
> 
> Dude its news, not even a good news channel at that, enjoy your fluff pieces about cats in dogs in HD if it even has any HD Content. what a waste










It’s not about the news for *A*gent *C*ody…


AC is under some spell...


...some kind of hypnotic trance regarding *A*nderson *C*ooper


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/13703758
> 
> 
> Dude its news, not even a good news channel at that, enjoy your fluff pieces about cats in dogs in HD if it even has any HD Content. what a waste


Well, excuuuuuusse me!!!


I happen to find programs involving animals endlessly fascinating. Far more interesting than watching two armies of goons brutalize each other, just to get to the other side of a lawn. Sorry, I just don't get it...


I'll let Larry explain CNN (but he really should keep the bondage fantasies to himself).


A_C


----------



## Berk32

For the Rangers-Penguins Series:


Versus will be exclusive for Games 1 and 4.


MSG will televise Games 3, 6, and 7 (with Versus blacked out).


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/13713249
> 
> 
> For the Rangers-Penguins Series:
> 
> 
> Versus will be exclusive for Games 1 and 4.
> 
> 
> MSG will televise Games 3, 6, and 7 (with Versus blacked out).



Well, at least some of the games will be on MSG, so I cannot complain.


Better than none.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/13699699
> 
> 
> What does TW use to determine the Ch's that are "next" to go HD? If this were broadcast then ratings are the formula. I'm just curious if there is any method to the madness



Yeah, I wonder how they decide which channel to add next. Sure would be nice if we could get a peek at the master list.


----------



## Goatweed

...and still no SciFi in HD :sadface:


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Goatweed* /forum/post/13719585
> 
> 
> ...and still no SciFi in HD :sadface:



TWC-NYC can't add what TWC 'national' doesn't have a deal for.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/9590381
> 
> 
> Actually, I shut down my modem by turning off my power strip every time I shut down my computer. If you ever look at the power consumption ratings on the "wall wart" that they provide, it is surprising how much juice the cable modem eats up (and how hot the power supply gets!) even when you're not using it.



Here is an article regarding an off topic conversation from a while ago regarding saving power. Might be of interest to some since Earth Day was this week... here's my contribution










*NY Times*

April 24, 2008

From the Desk of David Pogue

*Reducing the Amount of Juice Electronic Gadgets Consume*

By DAVID POGUE

"Vampire power" has been bugging me ever since I first heard of it.


It's the juice consumed by electronic gadgets even when they're turned off (also called phantom loads, standby power or leaking electricity). They just sit there, plugged in, sucking electricity, at a cost to you and to the environment. According to the Energy Department, vampire gadgets account for about 25 percent of total residential electricity consumption in the U.S.


Now, these gadgets weren't meant to be evil; they were designed to remain semi-on for good reasons. Lots of them, like TV sets and stereos, have to remain half-awake in case you pick up the remote control and press the On button. Printers, speakers, scanners and other computer gadgets keep one eye open just in case some signal is sent to them from the computer. Hundreds of gadgets remain in standby mode so that their clocks or other status gauges remain up to date.


Nonetheless, vampire power has gone off the rails. Cumulatively, these gadgets cost us, our country and our environment way too much for what they give us.


The eco-magazines cheerfully suggest that we go around our houses unplugging everything every night. That, obviously, is not a suggestion that the masses will be adopting anytime soon.


You can plug certain phantom gadgets into a power strip, of course, and just turn that on or off every night. But that, too, is not a habit most people will stick to for more than about a week.


But come on. If they can put a man on the moon, surely they can come up with an *automatic* solution to phantom power.




APC has taken a healthy step in the right direction with its Power-Saving SurgeArrest surge protector power strip. You plug your computer into the master outlet, and you plug your external gadgets (speakers, printer, external hard drive, scanner, monitor) into the three outlets labeled "Controlled by Master."


You can probably see where this is going: when your computer turns off, the strip cuts power to those secondary outlets as well.


But does that mean that you have to shut your computer down fully every time you walk away from the desk? That would be a little silly.


Fortunately, no. The APC strip detects when your Mac or PC goes to *sleep* (standby mode), too. It actually measures the amount of current being drawn by the master outlet. When it drops below 15 watts, the strip realizes that your computer has gone to sleep, and it cuts power to those slave outlets. It works perfectly on my Mac and my PC.


There are also three non-controlled outlets for things that you'll probably want turned on all the time, like your cable modem or router.


It's extremely magical, and satisfying, to watch this in action. At night, my desk area used to twinkle with an assortment of L.E.D. status lights, a painful reminder that all that stuff was sucking down power and polluting the air for absolutely no reason. Not any more. The lights blink off when the computer sleeps.


The kicker: the SurgeArrest goes for about $28 online. Considering you'll save about $25 per year (the company's estimate), it seems like a no-brainer for anyone who cares about money or the environment.


(Note to Mac fans: The PowerKey Pro USB goes even farther. It has six outlets that can be controlled individually through *software* -- that is, you can press a key on your Mac to turn one on or off, or according to a schedule -- or even by telephone. It's $200 at sophisticated.com.)


The trouble is, of course, that these solutions are just for your computer setup. What the world needs is more smart engineering that cuts power to things like your TV setup, your chargers (iPod, camera, cellphone) and your kitchen appliances when *they* no longer need the juice.


For now, though, I can't recommend the Power-Saving SurgeArrest strongly enough. It's beautifully designed, has surge-protection jacks for your phone and fax machine, comes with a $25,000 lifetime guarantee that surges won't fry your gear and pays for itself in a year. Best of all, it does something about global warming without your actually having to *do* anything. That kind of deal doesn't come along very often

http://www.nytimes.com/2008/04/24/te...8cir&emc=cira1


----------



## Prey521

I leave every single one of my 4 PC's running 24/7 in my house! My contribution for Earth Day? I shut one of them down for the day while I swapped the mobo


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Prey521* /forum/post/13724295
> 
> 
> I leave every single one of my 4 PC's running 24/7 in my house! My contribution for Earth Day? I shut one of them down for the day while I swapped the mobo



Try to be a part of the solution not the problem, do you really need 4 pc's to be running 24/7, I'm a network admin and I don't run my 3 computers 24/7


----------



## EricScott

So one of my two 8300HDs totally crapped out yesterday. I went to 23rd st. and exchanged it for an 8300HDC w/ Mystro. Overall seems to be pretty decent. I love the fact that you can make the sidebars black so I don't have to mess around w/ the aspect ratios and can just let the box handle it (on my 8300 I hated the light gray bars and had to mess around w/ the TVs AR to get it to look right). Also the guide seems faster especially when going out a few days (can't tell if it actually lets you go out further).


However a few things I have found to be pretty annoying are:


1) Is there any way to prioritize your recurring series recordings? It seems to put the most recently added recording on the top of the list but I can't seem to find a way to reorder the list to put my high priority shows first.


2) I used to use the A button to skip ahead 100 channels at a time in the Guide but that doesn't work anymore b/c A takes you to the box's main menu.


3) Is there any way to skip 15 mins at a time when rewinding or fast forwarding like in Passport (just hit the right or left arrow while in FF or RW).


4) The Swap tuners button only seems to work when the PIP window is open (in Passport you could Swap between the tuners at any time). And the stupid PIP window is basically in the middle of the screen rather than on the edges.


Any other blatantly annoying aspects of this DVR vs. the 8300HD?


Scheduled some series recordings but haven't actually recorded anything as I got the box earlier today.


I apologize if my questions have been addressed - it's been a while since I have poured through this thread.


TIA


----------



## richiekkim

VS HD is blank right now! And the Rangers game comes on at 7PM! Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## dell720




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *richiekkim* /forum/post/13730519
> 
> 
> VS HD is blank right now! And the Rangers game comes on at 7PM! Anyone else have this problem?



same here


----------



## Alan_Arkin

same here on the uws. totally annoying.


----------



## richiekkim

I called the TWC customer service about this, and they claim that VS HD is fine, and they'd call me back. Totally clueless.


----------



## AJ56

Yep blank for me too.


----------



## javaman421

Not only is it blank for me, but when I go to 794, my box freezes and I have to do a hard reboot


----------



## bigd86




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *richiekkim* /forum/post/13730911
> 
> 
> I called the TWC customer service about this, and they claim that VS HD is fine, and they'd call me back. Totally clueless.



I called them, and after working my way through the menus I got to a recording that said they are aware of the problem and are working on it. Typical!


----------



## lee7n

Same here is midtown, blank screen this blows


----------



## lee7n

SD VS working thank god


----------



## LL3HD

VS HD is OK in Queens... but I didn't check it earlier... so maybe it's OK everywhere too.


----------



## lee7n

still nay in midtown


I AM A RANGER!!!


----------



## DarkFudge

VERSUS HD looks like CRAPPOLA compared to the Ranger feed that normally comes thru MSG channel....Why does VERSUS HD and TNT HD look so damn pixelated and almost stretched HD rather than crisp, colorful and very sharp HD???


what is going on with these channels?


----------



## LL3HD

Ha! I guess I just jinxed myself. VS HD conked out and the box just rebooted. How's that for a kick in the ass.


----------



## AJ56

Still blank here. Manhattan Uptown


----------



## sdavie3

$150 a month for a blank screen!!! VS HD still dead downtown also.


----------



## TonyNYC

Blank still as of 8:18pm here in my area of Queens too.


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DarkFudge* /forum/post/13731188
> 
> 
> VERSUS HD looks like CRAPPOLA compared to the Ranger feed that normally comes thru MSG channel....Why does VERSUS HD and TNT HD look so damn pixelated and almost stretched HD rather than crisp, colorful and very sharp HD???
> 
> 
> what is going on with these channels?



Over compressed channel is my guess, but better experts on this forum probably have a more precise answer.


----------



## lee7n

rebooted 8300hdc still blank


----------



## TonyNYC

Hmmm. The channel is back but showing the game in 480p.


----------



## richiekkim

Still blank on VS HD.


----------



## carl2680

I think TWCNYC compress the HD channels like comcast, I am watching the NBA games and they look so so.


----------



## ANGEL 35

Lookig good on VS HD [UWS]


----------



## zEli173

Well, I've been experiencing hard drive failure and it seems my 8300HD is close to kicking the bucket. After some early warning signs a few weeks ago, I am now at the point where the drive crashes every few hours. When it does crash I can get it working again with a reboot, but only temporarily. So three things to address:


1. Anyone have a last ditch suggestions to save this guy?


2. I set up a service call and requested the tech bring an 8300HD. The TW rep. told me he was pretty confident I'd get the equipment I asked for. I said I was pretty confident I wouldn't. Any reason to think he's right?


3. Any chance they'll have one at 23rd street?


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zEli173* /forum/post/13734165
> 
> 
> Well, I've been experiencing hard drive failure and it seems my 8300HD is close to kicking the bucket. After some early warning signs a few weeks ago, I am now at the point where the drive crashes every few hours. When it does crash I can get it working again with a reboot, but only temporarily. So three things to address:
> 
> 
> 1. Anyone have a last ditch suggestions to save this guy?
> 
> 
> 2. I set up a service call and requested the tech bring an 8300HD. The TW rep. told me he was pretty confident I'd get the equipment I asked for. I said I was pretty confident I wouldn't. Any reason to think he's right?
> 
> 
> 3. Any chance they'll have one at 23rd street?



As far as i know all they have is the 8300HDC







Its gettng better.


----------



## SRFast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/13733991
> 
> 
> Lookig good on VS HD [UWS]



Still no VS-HD (794) in NE Jamaica (11432).







I hope it come with all the other new HD channels on 4/30.


Regards...JL


----------



## aitchdeeameye




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zEli173* /forum/post/13734165
> 
> 
> Well, I've been experiencing hard drive failure and it seems my 8300HD is close to kicking the bucket. After some early warning signs a few weeks ago, I am now at the point where the drive crashes every few hours. When it does crash I can get it working again with a reboot, but only temporarily. So three things to address:
> 
> 
> 1. Anyone have a last ditch suggestions to save this guy?
> 
> 
> 2. I set up a service call and requested the tech bring an 8300HD. The TW rep. told me he was pretty confident I'd get the equipment I asked for. I said I was pretty confident I wouldn't. Any reason to think he's right?
> 
> 
> 3. Any chance they'll have one at 23rd street?



If the tech brings you an HDC and it works poorly (likely!), try swapping it for a new-in-box HDC at 23rd st. The newer builds work much better (i.e. as reliably as the 8300HD), though the software is still not as good.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zEli173* /forum/post/13734165
> 
> 
> Well, I've been experiencing hard drive failure and it seems my 8300HD is close to kicking the bucket. After some early warning signs a few weeks ago, I am now at the point where the drive crashes every few hours. When it does crash I can get it working again with a reboot, but only temporarily. So three things to address:
> 
> 
> 1. Anyone have a last ditch suggestions to save this guy?
> 
> 
> 2. I set up a service call and requested the tech bring an 8300HD. The TW rep. told me he was pretty confident I'd get the equipment I asked for. I said I was pretty confident I wouldn't. Any reason to think he's right?
> 
> 
> 3. Any chance they'll have one at 23rd street?



I've had a Vantec laptop cooler on my 8300HD DVR for about two years now. Before I put the cooler on it, it used to freak out once every two weeks or so. Since the cooler, zero issues.


I would give that a shot. It's cheap insurance.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/13737946
> 
> 
> I've had a Vantec laptop cooler on my 8300HD DVR for about two years now. Before I put the cooler on it, it used to freak out once every two weeks or so. Since the cooler, zero issues.
> 
> 
> I would give that a shot. It's cheap insurance.



I have to concur... My first 8300HD DVR died comparatively quickly, so on the replacement I fashioned a simple cooling fan to sit on the top (see enclosure) and it's been fine ever since. Going on 2 years now.


A_C


----------



## coreynyc

WPIX/CW11 News is now in HD, along with some updated on screen graphics


----------



## OldSenileGuy

Sorry if this is the wrong forum, but I have a question about my cable box from TWC, the Scientific Atlanta Explorer 8300HD.


I live in a studio apartment, and crazy as it sounds, the click-click-clicking sound of the DVR constantly writing to the hard drive, even when the cable box is off, is annoying when I'm trying to sleep.


Is there any way to put it into a kind of sleep mode where it only writes to the HDD if I've specifically set something to record? I know that my current method, pulling the plug out every night, can't be good for the hard drive. And also when I do that, if I forget to plug it back in in the morning I don't get to record any of my stuff I'd set to record during the day. Is there a way to temporarily stop recording of all live stuff?


----------



## zEli173

If you are hearing a loud clicking sound, that is not normal. It's a sign that the hard drive is failing. I had two prior 8300HD's that started clicking like that while I was living in a studio and I couldn't sleep with it. I never found a solution other than to unplug the box at night -- but soon enough the boxes went completely kaput.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zEli173* /forum/post/13745003
> 
> 
> If you are hearing a loud clicking sound, that is not normal. It's a sign that the hard drive is failing. I had two prior 8300HD's that started clicking like that while I was living in a studio and I couldn't sleep with it. I never found a solution other than to unplug the box at night -- but soon enough the boxes went completely kaput.



I am a PC tech and I used to have an 8300HD, the noise was normal for that box, it had a very loud hard drive. Clunking is a bad sound for Hard drive, the sort of clicking you here from the 8300hd is just data writing to the drive. Good chance it broke because you kept unplugging it. Get the 8300 HDC it is way quieter than the 8300hd. It works fine stop listening to the naysayers it does everything the 8300hd does. Just some handshaking issues with hdmi on some tv's, to fix you just need to change the channel and change back not a huge deal.


----------



## zEli173




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/13745210
> 
> 
> I am a PC tech and I used to have an 8300HD, the noise was normal for that box, it had a very loud hard drive. Clunking is a bad sound for Hard drive, the sort of clicking you here from the 8300hd is just data writing to the drive. Good chance it broke because you kept unplugging it. Get the 8300 HDC it is way quieter than the 8300hd. It works fine stop listening to the naysayers it does everything the 8300hd does. Just some handshaking issues with hdmi on some tv's, to fix you just need to change the channel and change back not a huge deal.



Well, I guess we should be clear on what we're talking about. What I'm referring to is closer to a grinding noise than clicking. Yes, I know the 8300HD makes a faintly audible clicking noise during it's normal operation. But one pattern of HD failure I've seen twice involves this much louder grinding noise. The regular clicking has never kept me up at night, but I might have been wrong to assume OSG is experiencing the grinding rather than the clicking.


And I have seen the HDC in action. Navigator is awful.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zEli173* /forum/post/13745337
> 
> 
> Well, I guess we should be clear on what we're talking about. What I'm referring to is closer to a grinding noise than clicking. Yes, I know the 8300HD makes a faintly audible clicking noise during it's normal operation. But one pattern of HD failure I've seen twice involves this much louder grinding noise. The regular clicking has never kept me up at night, but I might have been wrong to assume OSG is experiencing the grinding rather than the clicking.
> 
> 
> And I have seen the HDC in action. Navigator is awful.



Navigator really isn't that bad what exactly is your problem with it? It is the same essentially. It is a guide just like the guide you have now, I don't know about some of these weird series recording issues people have (they are trying to do something it really isn't meant to do I think), I record a few series it works fine.

It's quiet, has caller id, you can change the gray bars to black, you can choose your output resolution, what else do you want? You are gonna get stuck with it anyway very shortly on a box with not enough memory for it.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OldSenileGuy* /forum/post/13744983
> 
> 
> Is there any way to put it into a kind of sleep mode where it only writes to the HDD if I've specifically set something to record? I know that my current method, pulling the plug out every night, can't be good for the hard drive. And also when I do that, if I forget to plug it back in in the morning I don't get to record any of my stuff I'd set to record during the day. Is there a way to temporarily stop recording of all live stuff?



Yes! You can shut the hard drive on the 8300HD down (as long as the DVR is not set to record something). Take the following steps before you power the DVR down:

1. Turn the channel to 1000. Wait a second or 2 for the VOD channel to come up.

2. Press "SWAP" on the remote

3. Turn the channel to 1020. Wait a second or 2 for this channel to come up.

4. Power the DVR down.


Voila! No writing will be done to the hard drive and it should quiet down for you.


Scott


----------



## Goatweed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/13739084
> 
> 
> I have to concur... My first 8300HD DVR died comparatively quickly, so on the replacement I fashioned a simple cooling fan to sit on the top (see enclosure) and it's been fine ever since. Going on 2 years now.
> 
> 
> A_C



that looks pretty simple, except how did you rig the power? Does it turn on with the box or did you rig an external switch? I've got my 8300 under the TV in an enclosure with glass doors, it's been that way for 5 years now without any problems but it's never too late to cool off electronics.


----------



## nyrashyster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRFast* /forum/post/13735120
> 
> 
> Still no VS-HD (794) in NE Jamaica (11432).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it come with all the other new HD channels on 4/30.
> 
> 
> Regards...JL



I had the same problem of not getting VS HD in Howard Beach. They brought a tech in and he said that my the cables going to my house from the telephone pole were very old and outdated. He replaced them and voila, I suddenly got VS HD. Its about time too!


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Goatweed* /forum/post/13745950
> 
> 
> that looks pretty simple, except how did you rig the power? Does it turn on with the box or did you rig an external switch? I've got my 8300 under the TV in an enclosure with glass doors, it's been that way for 5 years now without any problems but it's never too late to cool off electronics.



It's powered by a 6-volt AC adapter connected to the outlet on the back of the 8300. It took me all of 10 minutes to rig up from old stuff laying around.


A_C


----------



## Goatweed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/13746067
> 
> 
> It's powered by a 6-volt AC adapter connected to the outlet on the back of the 8300. It took me all of 10 minutes to rig up from old stuff laying around.
> 
> 
> A_C



thanks - I'll look into working something like that up for my box as well. If it helps me squeeze a few more years out of it, I'm all for it.


----------



## dampfnudel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/13742882
> 
> 
> WPIX/CW11 News is now in HD, along with some updated on screen graphics



Now we just need WNYW (ch.5) and WWOR (ch.9) to upgrade their news to HD. On a related note, I read that World News Tonight will upgrade to HD in September along with all of the other news programs on ABC.


Now if only I could see the ladies of Deal or No Deal in HD.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Goatweed* /forum/post/13747006
> 
> 
> thanks - I'll look into working something like that up for my box as well. If it helps me squeeze a few more years out of it, I'm all for it.



Considering the alternative...








A 'C' series box.


----------



## blevine77

Thank you so much everyone for all of your great information you provide on this board. I just got TWC HD (in Brooklyn) over the weekend and had some awful signal and box issues, and noticed I had the dreaded "C" box. I stopped into the TWC office right near me in Park Slope during lunch, asked nicely (even though I was pretty ticked off) for an "old" box instead of the new one, and without hassle am now a proud owner of a HD-sans-C box. So much better -- I can actually watch Fox-5 and CW-11 in HD without having it digiburp every five seconds (or ever).


My question, though, is if anyone else is experiencing some pixelation on SportsCenter right now, and ESPN in general. And no, I'm not talking about the non-HD highlights they show during the broadcast. ESPN2 does not seem to be as pixelated, but is also to some degree.


Also, when they add the bunch of new HD stations on Wednesday, I know they'll be increasing the overall bandwidth for the HD stations as a whole, but any word on whether or not there will be greater bandwidth and less compression for each station on average? Even though I'm LOVING it as a new HDTV owner, the compression is pretty disappointing.


Thanks again! This board is great!


-Brian


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blevine77* /forum/post/13749207
> 
> 
> My question, though, is if anyone else is experiencing some pixelation on SportsCenter right now, and ESPN in general.



Hey Brian,

Looks fine here in Queens. Could be the weather or your head end.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blevine77* /forum/post/13749207
> 
> 
> Also, when they add the bunch of new HD stations on Wednesday, I know they'll be increasing the overall bandwidth for the HD stations as a whole, but any word on whether or not there will be greater bandwidth and less compression for each station on average? Even though I'm LOVING it as a new HDTV owner, the compression is pretty disappointing.



The way I hear it is, we are getting the new HD channels because of the freed up bandwidth. This is due to the death of the analog channels. I am hoping that there is no further degradation of the signal. One way to determine this would be to do a DVR test in diagnostic mode and compare a recording now with one next week to see if the used space changes.


----------



## dampfnudel

 http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/04/28...rs-in-q1-2008/


----------



## carl2680

Sorry dude channels will compressed regardless of the system being all digital.The only people that don't compress are FIOS. you already you see espnHD and ABCHD during the basketball games look crap. you don't notice in the studios. I don't know if its a problem with the broadcasters or the cable companies.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Goatweed* /forum/post/13745950
> 
> 
> that looks pretty simple, except how did you rig the power? Does it turn on with the box or did you rig an external switch? I've got my 8300 under the TV in an enclosure with glass doors, it's been that way for 5 years now without any problems but it's never too late to cool off electronics.




You can also get AC power that can power PC fans. You can look at here: http://buyextras.com/cacoso.html for example.


Or if you use the laptop cooler, you can just plug it into the USB port. It'll be on 7/24 but it won't really hurt anything. Mine's been on for two years now!


----------



## Agent_C

 http://www.wnbc.com/news/16056942/de...=headlineclick 


NEW YORK -- New York City residents may soon be able to choose their cable television provider.


The city said it has reached agreement with Verizon for a cable television franchise contract. It calls for increased channel capacity and funding for all public, educational and governmental channels.


Most city households now have only one cable provider: Time Warner, which covers Manhattan, Queens, western Brooklyn and Staten Island; or Cablevision, which serves the Bronx and eastern Brooklyn. Verizon would offer cable service in all five boroughs.


The agreement must be approved by the city's Franchise and Concession Review Committee.


Verizon said its advanced fiber cable network would reach 30 percent of households by 2008, 50 percent by 2010 and all households by 2014.


--END


----------



## bozer

I came here to post the same awesome news. please god, please help us get FIOS TV service. I want to abolish Time Warner from the map. So sick of this god awful cable box and customer service


----------



## LL3HD

Well, if you already can get FIOS internet then you're in luck.







If you are waiting to become regular with some fiberwho knows how long that will take.





















Regardless, this is good news.


----------



## carl2680

I wonder if Manhattan will be the first to get FIOS IMO...I invested a lot of money on HD and this service is full of compressed channels. I spoke with someone from TWC a few weeks ago asking why Manhattan is the last dog that gets feed with HD channels. he basically said that Manhattan is a tricky place for the roll out. I don;t know what deal they will offer me, but I will switch to FIOS as soon as its available, also FIOS by the end of the year will have 100 HD channels plus the NFL network in HD.


----------



## nuttyinnyc

Hey guys, long time no write. Sorry but I had to gauge the mew projecct that I am on before i could keep AVS on. So anyway, I am writing because of the playoff surprise I received when I saw VsHD. I know Broadway, Berk and a few others are estatic, but here is the big question. Did TWC pull another fast one on subscribers that aren't in the know? Just likie they did for the MLB playoffs last year. Adding a playoff heavy HD channel at the last minute to make it seem like they are doing us a favor. Just like last year I didn't see any news of this addition ( Icould have missed it because I haven't had my ear to the ground or scanning the TWC home for up to the min updates here at AVS. If they waitrf to the last minute again that is just shows TWC's lack of HD support for like all of us on this site. The average Joe subscriber thinks TWC saved them at the last min, but we know they have had rights to broadcast the HD cjanne; since VS went HD. Of all people I have to say Broadway may be the happiest because he has been waiting for this since the NHL went to Vs and they went all HD. Broadway. the games do look great, but is it me but I still think HDnet rules the uce broadcast.


----------



## snobum

So I had some reception issues with my service, and I still haven't been getting Vs HD here in Forest Hills. So I asked the tech while he was here, and the guy he talked to on the phone said it was a Woodside only channel.


I knew there was nothing else he could do, so I called customer service, and they told me the same thing. In addition, they said TMC and NHL network will be the same way. WTF??? It says Brooklyn and Queens. They then went on to say that it's only AREAS of queens and brooklyn that are receiving these channels. WTF again??? I hate TWC.


----------



## nuttyinnyc

I am in the Ozone Park/Richmond Hill area and VsHD has been a blessing this year. I am on the southern part of Queens no where near the Northern Woodsiders with their HD explossion. If I mis-read my NHL playoff addition of VsHD as a NYC addition I do appologize to those that still not cet the channel. Especially Broadway, If you aren't getting it, I feel bad because it is like I am gloating or teasing you.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/13754462
> 
> 
> Well, if you already can get FIOS internet then you're in luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are waiting to become regular with some fiberwho knows how long that will take.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless, this is good news.



Hey Larry I thought you were in the Fiber rich area of Queens. Your Flushing address is very big with a lot of Zips. I have head Areas like Freshmeadows, bayside, Beachhurst and College point as areas that are romored to have Fiber meals as well as Woodside/Sinnyside early birds. So if these areas are fiber heavy you moght be getting that meal soon.


----------



## marcos_p




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snobum* /forum/post/13754975
> 
> 
> So I had some reception issues with my service, and I still haven't been getting Vs HD here in Forest Hills. So I asked the tech while he was here, and the guy he talked to on the phone said it was a Woodside only channel.
> 
> 
> I knew there was nothing else he could do, so I called customer service, and they told me the same thing. In addition, they said TMC and NHL network will be the same way. WTF??? It says Brooklyn and Queens. They then went on to say that it's only AREAS of queens and brooklyn that are receiving these channels. WTF again??? I hate TWC.



I am also in Forest Hills. I have been rebooting my cable-box every 3-4 days to see if I get Versus HD. No dice as of this morning. I guess I will start seeing all the new channels tomorrow. Fingers crossed.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marcos_p* /forum/post/13755724
> 
> 
> I am also in Forest Hills. I have been rebooting my cable-box every 3-4 days to see if I get Versus HD. No dice as of this morning. I guess I will start seeing all the new channels tomorrow. Fingers crossed.



All the new channels? Should I be looking for more than only VsHD? Is the Woodside Nine expanding?


----------



## LL3HD

Hey Nutty, how ya been? Haven't checked in for a while... you've got some catching up to do...









> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/13581038
> 
> 
> Full Updated Annoucnement:
> 
> 
> Effective April 30th we will launch Sports on Demand on ch. 1023.
> 
> In *Manhattan* we will launch Food Network HD on ch. 750, HGTV HD on ch. 764, Hallmark Movie Channel HD on ch. 784, Animal Planet HD on ch. 786, Travel Channel HD on ch. 788, and Versus/Golf HD on 794.
> 
> In *Brooklyn and Queens* we will launch A&E HD on ch. 746, ABC Family HD on ch. 738, Animal Planet HD on ch. 786, CNN HD on ch. 710, Discovery HD on ch. 766, Disney HD on 749, ESPN News HD on ch. 792, Food Network HD on ch. 750, Fox Business News HD on ch. 743, Hallmark Movie Channel HD on ch. 784, HGTV HD on ch. 764 , History Channel HD on ch. 740, The Learning Channel HD on 752, Lifetime Movies HD on ch. 762, M HD will launch on ch. 720, MLB HD on ch. 791 and 445, NHL Network HD on ch. 795, the previously announced NY1 HD will launch on ch. 701, Science Channel HD on ch. 775, TMC HD on ch.778, Toon Disney HD on ch. 787, Travel Channel HD on ch.788, Versus/Golf HD on ch. 794, Weather Channel HD on ch. 772 and WE will change from DTV service to Standard Service.
> 
> In *Mount Vernon* we will launch ABC Family HD on ch.739, A&E HD on ch. 745, Animal Planet HD on ch. 786, Disney HD on ch. 737, Food Network HD on ch. 718, Hallmark Movie Channel HD on ch. 784, HGTV HD on ch. 752, History Channel HD on ch. 747, Lifetime Movies Network HD on ch. 765, Travel Channel HD on ch. 763, Toon Disney HD on ch. 787, and Versus/Golf HD on ch. 794.
> 
> 
> Effective May 1, 2008 in Brooklyn and Queens we will launch Fox News HD on ch. 744.


----------



## LL3HD

Here's the actual link from early April... http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...elchanges.html


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/13755967
> 
> 
> Hey Nutty, how ya been? Haven't checked in for a while... you've got some catching up to do...




Larry, where did you get this? I just checked the web site TWCNYC and this is what's listed for Manhattan:


"*Effective April 30th we will launch Sports on Demand on ch. 1023. In Manhattan we will launch CNN HD on ch. 710, Food Network HD on ch. 750, HGTV HD on ch. 764, Hallmark Movie Channel HD on ch. 784, Animal Planet HD on ch. 786*. "


You wouldn't tease me, would you?



A_C


----------



## LL3HD

The link I posted is from April 11th. This is old news. It's been discussed here. However, if there have been changes or updates, I'm not aware of any.







I guess we'll all know in a couple of days what the real story is. Where's Berk and Andy when you need them. I guess everyone is on vacation.


----------



## LL3HD

Here it is again just in case anyone can't link to it...



> Quote:
> Manhattan, Brooklyn/Queens, Mount Vernon
> 
> 
> April 11, 2008
> 
> 
> Time Warner Cable’s agreements with programmers to carry their services routinely expire from time to time. We are usually able to obtain renewals or extensions of such agreements, and carriage of programming services is discontinued only in rare circumstances. The following agreements with programmers are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services in the near future:
> 
> 
> A&E, A&E HD, Azteca America, BBC on Demand, Chinese Channel, Chinese Cinema, CNN On Demand, truTV On Demand, Encore, Encore Action, Encore Drama, Encore Love, Encore Mystery, Encore Western, Encore WAM, Great American Country (GAC), Game Show Network, History Channel, History Channel HD, HITN, Oxygen on Demand Sci Fi Channel, Showtime, Showtime Beyond, Showtime Extreme, Showtime Family, Showtime Next, Showtime ShowCase, Showtime Too, Sleuth, Starz, Starz in Black, Starz Cinema, Starz Comedy, Starz Edge, Starz Kids & Family, Supercanal, TBS On Demand, The Movie Channel, The Movie Channel Xtra, TNT On Demand, The Arabic Channel, RTVi, RAI, NGTV, TV Japan, Universal HD, and USA Network.
> 
> 
> In addition from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned for customers in Manhattan/Brooklyn/Queens & Mt. Vernon:
> 
> 
> Effective April 9th we launched Versus/Golf HD on ch. 794.
> 
> 
> Effective April 14th and as previously referenced herein, we will no longer provide Sports Illustrated on Demand (1278).
> 
> 
> Effective April 17th TV Guide Spot on Demand will be renamed TV Guide Network on Demand.
> 
> 
> Effective April 30th we will launch Sports on Demand on ch. 1023. In Manhattan we will launch CNN HD on ch. 710, Food Network HD on ch. 750, HGTV HD on ch. 764, Hallmark Movie Channel HD on ch. 784, Animal Planet HD on ch. 786. In Brooklyn and Queens we will launch A&E HD on ch. 746, ABC Family HD on ch. 738, Animal Planet HD on ch. 786, CNN HD on ch. 710, Discovery HD on ch. 766, Disney HD on 749, ESPN News HD on ch. 792, Food Network HD on ch. 750, Fox Business News HD on ch. 743, Hallmark Movie Channel HD on ch. 784, HGTV HD on ch. 764 , History Channel HD on ch. 740, The Learning Channel HD on 752, Lifetime Movies HD on ch. 762, M HD will launch on ch. 720, MLB HD on ch. 791 and 445, NHL Network HD on ch. 795, the previously announced NY1 HD will launch on ch. 701, Science Channel HD on ch. 775, TMC HD on ch.778, Toon Disney HD on ch. 787, Travel Channel HD on ch.788, , Weather Channel HD on ch. 772 and WE will change from DTV service to Standard Service. In Mount Vernon we will launch ABC Family HD on ch.739, A&E HD on ch. 745, Animal Planet HD on ch. 786, CNN HD on ch. 730, Disney HD on ch. 737, ESPN News HD on ch. 792, Food Network HD on ch. 718, Hallmark Movie Channel HD on ch. 784, HGTV HD on ch. 752, History Channel HD on ch. 747, Lifetime Movies Network HD on ch. 765, M HD on ch. 727, and Toon Disney HD on ch. 787.
> 
> 
> Effective May 1, 2008 in Brooklyn and Queens we will launch Fox News HD on ch. 744.
> 
> 
> Effective May 30th Golf Channel on Demand (ch. 1009) and Speed Channel on Demand (1026) will be dropped and the content featured as part of Sports on Demand.


----------



## snobum




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marcos_p* /forum/post/13755724
> 
> 
> I am also in Forest Hills. I have been rebooting my cable-box every 3-4 days to see if I get Versus HD. No dice as of this morning. I guess I will start seeing all the new channels tomorrow. Fingers crossed.



I was doing the same thing, and customer service told me to contact Bob Watson's office - so I found his email. Someone has already emailed me back and said someone will be contacting me soon. I will let you know if anything comes of it.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/13754911
> 
> 
> Broadway. the games do look great, but is it me but I still think HDnet rules the uce broadcast.



Yes, HDNet does rule the NHL Broadcasts. I wish that MSG HD will at least add DD 5.1 next year. Not sure why they can't offer it when MSG+ HD (formerly FSNY) can.




Regarding FIOS I got this email today from "New Yorkers for TV Choice":


Contact Manhattan's Borough President: Ask Him to Support Verizon's Cable TV Franchise in NYC!

_Dear broadwayblue,


Please take a moment to let your Borough President and the City Comptroller know that you support cable TV choice now! On May 20th, 2008, the Franchise and Concession Review Committee (FCRC) will hold a public hearing to consider granting a cable franchise to Verizon, allowing New York City residents to have a long-awaited alternative to cable television.


Once the FCRC approves this cable franchise, and the New York Public Service Commission confirms it, Verizon will be able to offer FiOS TV, delivering a choice of hundreds of channels, unparalleled high-definition TV offerings and a rich, diverse lineup of live and recorded programming.


Your support is critical to the success of this effort. Please take a moment now to let your Borough President and the City Comptroller know you support cable competition and choice. At that website, you will have the opportunity to sign a prepared electronic letter. The site also provides more information about the cable TV franchise process and FiOS TV.


Don't forget to spread the word! Click on the "Tell A Friend" button to send the New Yorkers for TV Choice site to other Manhattan residents.


The time to stand up for competition and choice is now!_


I'm a bit confused as to what has and hasn't been finalized in the FIOS realm. So the City has come to an agreement with Verizon...yet Verizon is still waiting for the Franchise and Concession Review Committee (FCRC) to approve them as well as having the New York Public Service Commission confirm that approval? No wonder it's taking so darn long.


----------



## zEli173




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zEli173* /forum/post/13734165
> 
> 
> Well, I've been experiencing hard drive failure and it seems my 8300HD is close to kicking the bucket. After some early warning signs a few weeks ago, I am now at the point where the drive crashes every few hours. When it does crash I can get it working again with a reboot, but only temporarily. So three things to address:
> 
> 
> 1. Anyone have a last ditch suggestions to save this guy?
> 
> 
> 2. I set up a service call and requested the tech bring an 8300HD. The TW rep. told me he was pretty confident I'd get the equipment I asked for. I said I was pretty confident I wouldn't. Any reason to think he's right?
> 
> 
> 3. Any chance they'll have one at 23rd street?



Turns out the tech did have an 8300HD (of course he had nothing in his order notes requesting it) so I am still going strong with Passport for at least a little while longer.


----------



## snobum




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snobum* /forum/post/13756863
> 
> 
> I was doing the same thing, and customer service told me to contact Bob Watson's office - so I found his email. Someone has already emailed me back and said someone will be contacting me soon. I will let you know if anything comes of it.



I received a call from a customer service manager. She said she talked with the "headend" guys. According to them, I should be getting it. She's going to let them know and give me a call tomorrow. I'll update again once I hear back.


----------



## carlcox

hello all, just got TWC setup with HD. Anyone know why it's always searching for signal while turning between HD channels? I know TWC is not the best out there, but it's better than what I had before... RCN.. Thanks!


----------



## zEli173

The new channels are up here on the LES.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zEli173* /forum/post/13759655
> 
> 
> The new channels are up here on the LES.



UWS too.


Guess I'm working on a spreadsheet shortly


----------



## JR_in_NYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/13759676
> 
> 
> UWS too.
> 
> 
> Guess I'm working on a spreadsheet shortly



Anyone in Bklyn can confirm this? I work overnight, and won't be able to enjoy the new channels till later this morning.


----------



## Paul Chiu

is this TWC's sick april fool's joke?

i don't have 794 or any of those new HD channels TWC is emailing everyone about.


here with 8300HD and other HD boxes in Forest Hills, NYC


----------



## carl2680

The New channels are on right now even though we only got 5 here in manhattan.


----------



## dell720

Just got this in my email from TWCNY&NJ:


TWC to have 100 FREE HD channels by year end!

Time Warner Cable of New York and New Jersey will offer 100 Free HD channels and add more than 250 Free HD On Demand choices by the end of 2008. Currently, Digital Cable customers in Brooklyn, Queens and Staten Island already have access to 50 Free HD channels. In addition, we'll introduce Enhanced HDTV over the next year. Enhanced HDTV includes the cable-exclusive service Start Over®, which lets you start a program over without a DVR!


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/13759752
> 
> 
> The New channels are on right now even though we only got 5 here in manhattan.



My 8300HD rebooted little after midnight. I was pretty excited, but alas, no new channels here in Queens (yet, let's hope)


----------



## Paul Chiu

it's up in queens!


i rebooted 3 times, the last by unplugging power for 10 minutes


cnn-hd looks sharp, as does food-hd, cartoon-hd and we have espn-news-hd.

travel, etc


too excited.....

time to bed or late for work.....


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Paul Chiu* /forum/post/13759732
> 
> 
> is this TWC's sick april fool's joke?
> 
> i don't have 794 or any of those new HD channels TWC is emailing everyone about.
> 
> 
> here with 8300HD and other HD boxes in Forest Hills, NYC



Not here in East Midtown. After rebooting my box, I'm getting everything promised for 4/30. CNN looks amazing!


A_C


----------



## ILW

Here in Brooklyn I'm getting all the new HD channels. However, channel 701 (NY1) doesn't have any sound. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## BkDude

All the new channels are up and running here in Fort Greene. A few have no data yet (Weather Channel, Disney) but whatever! I am soooo happy.


----------



## johnosolis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ILW* /forum/post/13760555
> 
> 
> Here in Brooklyn I'm getting all the new HD channels. However, channel 701 (NY1) doesn't have any sound. Anyone else having this problem?



East Williamsburg, Brooklyn. All the promised channels are working and yes, there is no sound on NY1 (701).


PS: When I first checked, some channels were just a black screen, so I rebooted and got all channels. The program guide, however, does not have data for some of the new channels.


----------



## Paul Chiu

still no sound for disney 749


but for traders, happy news as Fox business is working on 743

and those ladies reporters are spectacular on HD.


750 food looks great

775 Science and

787 TOON will be hits with the kids.


----------



## Berk32

I'll have the Northern Manhattan Spreadsheet tonight...


but an update so far - what was once Analog 59 (QAM 429) is now full of digital SD channels that used to be located at QAM 777 (which is now housing 3 new HD channels: Hallmark Movies HD, CNNHD, and Animal PlanetHD)


HGTVHD and FoodHD were placed on QAM 567 with VersusGolfHD.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dell720* /forum/post/13759765
> 
> 
> Just got this in my email from TWCNY&NJ:
> 
> 
> TWC to have 100 FREE HD channels by year end!
> 
> Time Warner Cable of New York and New Jersey will offer 100 Free HD channels and add more than 250 Free HD On Demand choices by the end of 2008. Currently, Digital Cable customers in Brooklyn, Queens and Staten Island already have access to 50 Free HD channels. In addition, we'll introduce Enhanced HDTV over the next year. Enhanced HDTV includes the cable-exclusive service Start Over®, which lets you start a program over without a DVR!



I'm sure that has absolutely nothing to do with the fact that the City just reached an agreement with Verizon to offer FIOS.


----------



## carl2680

You see they are putting 3 fricking channels in one QAM as comcast does. CNN looks amazing as food HD and HGTVHD. Hallmark doesn't have anything in HD soo far. Animal planet looks ok. Now I am not satisfied with those 5 channels, I want the same load that queens is getting and I want it as soon as possible. They better force this people that still have those analog boxes now..


----------



## blazed1

Awesome.... New Jersey(Bergen County) turned on just HGTVHD and FOODHD.... now my HDTV is hitting its full potential


I WANT MY DISCOVERY HD SUITE!


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/13761422
> 
> 
> You see they are putting 3 fricking channels in one QAM as comcast does. CNN looks amazing as food HD and HGTVHD. Hallmark doesn't have anything in HD soo far. Animal planet looks ok. Now I am not satisfied with those 5 channels, I want the same load that queens is getting and I want it as soon as possible. They better force this people that still have those analog boxes now..



1) All cable companies have been doing the 3:1 ratio on HD channels on QAM slots for a long time.... it's never been just Comcast (Cablevision has been the worst at times - doing 4:1 out on Long Island)


With our system - the locals are getting 2:1 'full' bandwidth (along with TNT) - while the cable HD networks are mostly getting the 3:1 treatment. This may seem like a bad thing.. but many of those networks are not being sent out at 18-19Mbps to begin with, so not too many of them are actually being compressed


2) Notices were already sent out to (Northern) Manhattan customers.... they are supposedly required to have swapped their boxes for a digital one by the end of May


----------



## Heffe156




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/13761949
> 
> 
> 1) All cable companies have been doing the 3:1 ratio on HD channels on QAM slots for a long time.... it's never been just Comcast (Cablevision has been the worst at times - doing 4:1 out on Long Island)
> 
> 
> With our system - the locals are getting 2:1 'full' bandwidth (along with TNT) - while the cable HD networks are mostly getting the 3:1 treatment. This may seem like a bad thing.. but many of those networks are not being sent out at 18-19Mbps to begin with, so not too many of them are actually being compressed
> 
> 
> 2) Notices were already sent out to (Northern) Manhattan customers.... they are supposedly required to have swapped their boxes for a digital one by the end of May



In regards to # 2,

Does this mean once Time Warner NYC (Manhattan), users make the switch to all digital (end of May),will NYC get all the new HD channels that St Island and Brooklyn just got?


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/13761322
> 
> 
> I'll have the Northern Manhattan Spreadsheet tonight...
> 
> 
> but an update so far - what was once Analog 59 (QAM 429) is now full of digital SD channels that used to be located at QAM 777 (which is now housing 3 new HD channels: Hallmark Movies HD, CNNHD, and Animal PlanetHD)
> 
> 
> HGTVHD and FoodHD were placed on QAM 567 with VersusGolfHD.



Interesting that CNN HD and Animal Planet HD are in the same QAM, as the video quality seems quite different to me. CNN looks great and AP is riddled with obvious compression artifacts.


What might account for this? The original feed? Is is possible to allocate different bandwidth within the same QAM?










A_C


----------



## carl2680

yeah CNN look sharp even the programs that are not in HD are sharp. When the upgrade came last night it was about 12:15 am and I turned to CNN, but larry king was on, so i decided to wait until 1 am to watch the anderson cooper taped show and the show was stunning in HD. animal planet looks average at best.


You mention that TNT gets the 2:1 ratio no wonder the NBA basketball games look stunning on TNT and crapy on EspnHD.


----------



## blevine77

All of the new channels look fine to me except I'm getting some severe digital static on ESPNews HD (792). Anyone else getting digifarts every 3-5 seconds on that station?


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/13760501
> 
> 
> Not here in East Midtown. After rebooting my box, I'm getting everything promised for 4/30. CNN looks amazing!
> 
> 
> A_C



try to control yourself when Anderson Cooper comes on LOL


----------



## BkDude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/13762407
> 
> 
> try to control yourself when Anderson Cooper comes on LOL



Agent C, i've seen him in person which is even better than HD.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BkDude* /forum/post/13762647
> 
> 
> Agent C, i've seen him in person which is even better than HD.


Me too... But lately he's been getting a little chunky;










I'll have to get him on my workout routine, if you know what I mean...










A_C


----------



## Heffe156




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/13763280
> 
> Me too... But lately he's been getting a little chunky;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to get him on my workout routine, if you know what I mean...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A_C



Are you people for real???????


----------



## SRFast

I got all the new HD channels in NE Jamaica (11432), BUT no VS (794). It doesn't even appear on my channel guide. I appears Forest Hills doesn't have it either. BTW, why did some of these channels go HD e.g. NY1 (701), but don't broadcast HD content?










Regards...JL


----------



## Goatweed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/13750704
> 
> 
> You can also get AC power that can power PC fans. You can look at here: http://buyextras.com/cacoso.html for example.
> 
> 
> Or if you use the laptop cooler, you can just plug it into the USB port. It'll be on 7/24 but it won't really hurt anything. Mine's been on for two years now!



the laptop cooler seems like a better option, and it will lay flat which is key since the clearance is low in my cabinet for an upright fan.


Dumb question, but if I went this route I would be able to use the USB port on the front of the 8300HD to power it? I was under the impression that it was an inactive port.


----------



## zEli173




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Goatweed* /forum/post/13763554
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb question, but if I went this route I would be able to use the USB port on the front of the 8300HD to power it? I was under the impression that it was an inactive port.



Good question! Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Goatweed

Actually I just noticed that the laptop coolers are all AC adapters, but I'd still like to know if that USB port can supply power.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Heffe156* /forum/post/13763469
> 
> 
> Are you people for real???????



Yes.


----------



## BrewCrew8

Can someone tell me what happened to SPEED HD in Statne Island???

I thought we were getting it with this update and now were not?!?!


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/13759676
> 
> 
> UWS too.
> 
> 
> Guess I'm working on a spreadsheet shortly



No No More speessheets. Let us enjoy the new chanels before you tell us how bad te new channels are compressed. I know there are a lot of you that are leaving Period, but these additions does bring YWC in better competition with the areas competitors. All we have to do is call them on the free HD campaign and maybe they will finally drop the HDNet fee. Ithink that price reduction and the commit savings might make some of you reconsider.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Paul Chiu* /forum/post/13759732
> 
> 
> is this TWC's sick april fool's joke?
> 
> i don't have 794 or any of those new HD channels TWC is emailing everyone about.
> 
> 
> here with 8300HD and other HD boxes in Forest Hills, NYC



Every time there is achannel added there is widespread difference of reception. So I think it is safe to say give it a week after start up before you start getting your pitchforks and and torches to storm the castle. Oncre they claim them they are ussually good with new additions.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/13761327
> 
> 
> I'm sure that has absolutely nothing to do with the fact that the City just reached an agreement with Verizon to offer FIOS.



This has everything to do with the franchise agreement!!!! I have always had faith TWC will make big increases in HD this year, but this is a level I was not expecting at all. That last e-mail about 100 and 240 channels is a competitive tool also. Verizon has already claimed 150 by summers end. I guess it will be a race to the end of the year for these 2 companies


----------



## seamus21514

Here in SI, I turned the SA 8300HD on, and I don't get any signal from any channel. The box will only tune to channels 2-13 SD, but they won't show anything else. I can't view anything.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/13762063
> 
> 
> Interesting that CNN HD and Animal Planet HD are in the same QAM, as the video quality seems quite different to me. CNN looks great and AP is riddled with obvious compression artifacts.
> 
> 
> What might account for this? The original feed? Is is possible to allocate different bandwidth within the same QAM?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A_C



Remember a live broadcast station like CNN will always look better then a network with all taped shows. Reardless of how much badwith or qam location.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrewCrew8* /forum/post/13764130
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me what happened to SPEED HD in Statne Island???
> 
> I thought we were getting it with this update and now were not?!?!



SpeedHD was removed from the list weeks ago...


As of now no TWC region is scheduled to be getting it.


----------



## slumpey326

not all of animal planet, food network, hgtv shows are in HD. If there are it will be noted and than you will probably see the difference.


----------



## jcc

Here's a re-cap of the QAM channels that you can get for free and WITHOUT a cable box. I'm on the upper east side.


WCBS 105-1

TNT 93-2

WNBC 1-4

WNYW (FOX) 1-5

WABC 104-2

WWOR 93-1

WPIX 103-3

Thirteen 105-2


Anyone else have any channels I'm missing? I heard that there's TBS, HD Theater and National Geographic that's also free but I haven't been able to find those channels.


----------



## john516

Two questions:


1) Why does a "Subscribe Now" page come up when I go to the new Game HD channel (791)? Is this a premium channel like HBO or is it the Game Show Network HD? I subscribe to the HD Net/MOJO tier so I thought I would get this.


2) Any ideas when No Data will be replaced with the real info on the guide for channels like Disney HD, Travel HD, etc?


I'm in Astoria if that helps. Thanks in advance for the info.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *john516* /forum/post/13766871
> 
> 
> Two questions:
> 
> 
> 1) Why does a "Subscribe Now" page come up when I go to the new Game HD channel (791)? Is this a premium channel like HBO or is it the Game Show Network HD? I subscribe to the HD Net/MOJO tier so I thought I would get this.
> 
> 
> 2) Any ideas when No Data will be replaced with the real info on the guide for channels like Disney HD, Travel HD, etc?
> 
> 
> I'm in Astoria if that helps. Thanks in advance for the info.



GameHD = part of the MLB Extra Innings package


----------



## dad1153

All the promised HD channels are up and running in Manhattan (Harlem, three blocks from the Park) and I'm a happy panda. CNN HD looks stunning even with SD shows (great for a news junkie like myself) and I found myself watching some Hallmark Channel movie just because it looked so damn beautiful in high-def. I can live without HGTV and Food Network (who needs them?







) but its nice to have more HD channels for variety's sake. BTW, isn't it a coincidence that Time Warner adds HD channels just as Verizon is about to get a foothold in the NYC TWC/Cablevision monopoly? Mmmphh...


----------



## snobum




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snobum* /forum/post/13757355
> 
> 
> I received a call from a customer service manager. She said she talked with the "headend" guys. According to them, I should be getting it. She's going to let them know and give me a call tomorrow. I'll update again once I hear back.



So here in Forest Hills, I'm getting all the channels promised - except VS/GOLF HD still. The customer service manager told me the headend techs are looking into it and I will get a status call some time tomorrow. Very strange that all the new channels work and VS doesn't. If I hear anything different, I'll update again.


By the way, whoever said something about digital static on ESPN News HD, I'm seeing that too.


----------



## johnnyhd

When I got home from work at 6:30 I had all the new stations. I will check them out again in a little bit! Enjoy!!!


Confirmed in Brooklyn!


----------



## AndyHDTV

and six months later Manhattan fianlly gets 6 HD channels.


hopefully TWC will sprinkle us with the rest of these HD channels untill the end of the year.

plus the rest of the 50 channels yet to be added.


350 PPV -HD

700 MOD-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

701 NY1-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

702 CBS2-HD

703 TNT-HD

704 NBC4-HD

705 FOX5-HD

707 ABC7-HD

708 TBS-HD

709 MY9-HD

710 CNN-HD

711 CW11-HD

713 PBS13-HD

720 MHD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

726 SportsNet New York-HD

727 MSG-HD

728 ESPN-HD

729 ESPN2-HD

734 Universal-HD

738 ABC Family-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

740 History Channel HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

743 Fox Business News HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

744 Fox News HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

746 A&E-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

748 MSG+-HD

749 Disney-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

750 Food Network-HD

752 The Learning Channel-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

753 YES-HD

755 Science Channel-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

762 Lifetime Movies-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

764 HGTV-HD

765 National Geographic-HD

766 Discovery-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

767 HD Theater

768 Planet Green-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

772 Weather Channel-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

776 CINEMAX-HD

777 STARZ-HD

778 TMC-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

779 SHOWTIME-HD

780 HBO-HD

784 Hallmark Movie Channel-HD

786 Animal Planet-HD

787 Toon Disney-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

788 Travel Channel HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

791 GAME-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

792 ESPNews-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

794 Versus-HD

795 NHL-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

796 MOJO-HD

797 HDNet Movies

798 HDNet


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dad1153* /forum/post/13767113
> 
> 
> All the promised HD channels are up and running in Manhattan (Harlem, three blocks from the Park) and I'm a happy panda. CNN HD looks stunning even with SD shows (great for a news junkie like myself) and I found myself watching some Hallmark Channel movie just because it looked so damn beautiful in high-def. I can live without HGTV and Food Network (who needs them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but its nice to have more HD channels for variety's sake. BTW, isn't it a coincidence that Time Warner adds HD channels just as Verizon is about to get a foothold in the NYC TWC/Cablevision monopoly? Mmmphh...



Well I guess it's different strokes for different blokes. Nobody is going to be happy with all the additions. Personally I wouldn't care if the Hallmark Channel ever saw the light of day...and would have gladly taken Travel or Discovery or any of the Science Channels over it. But there's always next time...which sounds like pretty soon at least.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dad1153* /forum/post/13767113
> 
> 
> All the promised HD channels are up and running in Manhattan (Harlem, three blocks from the Park) and I'm a happy panda. CNN HD looks stunning even with SD shows (great for a news junkie like myself) and I found myself watching some Hallmark Channel movie just because it looked so damn beautiful in high-def. I can live without HGTV and Food Network (who needs them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but its nice to have more HD channels for variety's sake. BTW, isn't it a coincidence that Time Warner adds HD channels just as Verizon is about to get a foothold in the NYC TWC/Cablevision monopoly? Mmmphh...



This has been all planned out by TWC for some time.... (since SI started getting more HD almost a year ago....)


Plus... don't think FiOS will magically show up for everyone suddenly next week.... its gonna take years....


----------



## LL3HD

We've come a long way. The total amount of the new HD channels that were added today is greater than the entire HD line up we had with TW seven years ago. However, the quantity is irrelevant. Picture quality is paramount. I understand if these channels don't have 24 hours of HD programming but the HD better look great.


----------



## LL3HD

Looks like less HD programming for one channel, according to RemyM on the Cablevision site



> Quote:
> Starting tomorrow 5/1 WNET (PBS) Thirteen will stop showing the national PBS HD feed on 713 and start simulcasting the regular channel on it. From looking at the schedule on-line from their website this will mean a huge loss in the amount of true HD and SD wide-screen programming on this channel.


 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1#post13764401


----------



## kevinqian

Anybody using clear QAM in Brooklyn? I did a remap of the channel lineup and still only get 4 digital channels:

1-2 WCBS

1-13 WNET

1-14 WNET kids

1-15 WNET spanish


How can i get the rest of the Network channels like NBC, FOX, and ABC? Shouldn't they be free as well? I have a Panasonic Plasma, doing an auto-scan of digital and analog channels.


----------



## Berk32

Northern Manhattan Spreadsheet complete.


Analog notes:

Channel 35 "Public Access" is now scrambled

Channel 48 Bravo is now unscrambled

Channels 28, 29, 58, and 59 are now filled with Digital Channels


Digital notes:

QAM 765 content moved to QAM 249 (former analog 28)

QAM 771 content moved to QAM 255 (former analog 29)

QAM 777 content moved to QAM 429 (former analog 58) - QAM 777 now used for 3 new HD channels

QAM 783 content moved to QAM 435 (former unused analog 59)


(QAM 567 used for the other 3 HD additions for this month)


Check out QAM 717 #342 - see if something interesting is still on (I just saw what looked like a TWC presentation)

 

twcHD 4-30-08.zip 29.974609375k . file


----------



## korg

Finally some significant amount of free HD channels! I remember back in 2000/01 when there was just WCBS and HBO HD and they were being sent free provided your TV had a HD tuner.


TWC has been lagging the last few yrs and it seems it took all the satellite HD ads combined with the threat of Verizon to finally get the ball rolling.


----------



## Agent_C

With the 4/30 additions to the HD lineup, pretty much everything I watch on TV is now offered in HD by TWC. (With the minor exceptions of FX and 'E')


So far quality has been acceptable as well. At this point I wouldn't run wholesale over to FIOS if it were offered. Their lineup would have to be at least as good; and have you all heard about the back office horrors with FIOS?


A_C


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *john516* /forum/post/13766871
> 
> 
> Two questions:
> 
> 
> 1) Why does a "Subscribe Now" page come up when I go to the new Game HD channel (791)? Is this a premium channel like HBO or is it the Game Show Network HD? I subscribe to the HD Net/MOJO tier so I thought I would get this.
> 
> 
> 2) Any ideas when No Data will be replaced with the real info on the guide for channels like Disney HD, Travel HD, etc?
> 
> 
> I'm in Astoria if that helps. Thanks in advance for the info.



number 1, I have that question also. But if I recall Cablevision has a game channel that is interactve and is sippose to have real time game play with other subscribers. May this is the game channel that is there.

Number 2 Just like I posted previously give it time to boot up everyone. If you still have problems at the end of the week then make a call.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/13767098
> 
> 
> GameHD = part of the MLB Extra Innings package



I guess I should have scrolled down, Your answer is better.


----------



## Paul Chiu

cnn-hd does look bright and clear, very near the original 8VSB quality when HDTV started back in 1999 over cable. when the signal strength was near 40mbs, now it's about 25mbs tops with QAM. still, some of the new HD channels are sharp. With 710 CNN-HD tops, 743 Fox Business is worth staying on all day during trading hours. 750 Food-hd can be sharper, but the food looks marvelous.


twc cable hd is now in the right track.. for years, they were saying that they cannot add as it was technically impossible... yeah! right! no one here believe that. the news have it that twc is trying to sell off the cable division and this rollout may be times for just that. in the end, this rollout may well be more of a business decision than to satisfy customer needs.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




dad1153 said:


> I can live without HGTV and Food Network (who needs them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but its nice to have more HD channels for variety's sake.
> You kind of answered that question with your response. But just like you watch news (and you did get 2 news channels to choose from) there is a big following for Food and Recreational channels like HGTVHD. I personally don't watch any of the 3 mentioned, But I am happy they are there because it gives us more rteason not to go lowere than 700 on our tv's
> 
> BTW, isn't it a coincidence that Time Warner adds HD channels just as Verizon is about to get a foothold in the NYC TWC/Cablevision monopoly? Mmmphh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /
> 
> 
> 
> No Not a coincidence at all. This is all a strategicly planned business move. You can't hate them for playing tough Sure they have had room for extra channels for months and most of the channels announced have been available to TWC since last year. Also most of us here knew the could have added x bunch of channels at anytime, However TWC plays up to Joe Consumer. This is the same consumer that bought an HDTV and still doesn't hazve an HD box. Unfortunately the majority of TWC aren'; in the know like us and these last minute changes makes them look really good. If you are a sports fan you have had 2 "savings" pf playoff games by added TBSHD in 2007 and VSHD in 2008 Now these 20-25 extra channels. This action makes TWC look very good in the "what have you done for me lately" society we are in now. Let's not forget the commitment discount. There are many that will jump on that now.
Click to expand...


----------



## MarkinNY




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snobum* /forum/post/13767317
> 
> 
> So here in Forest Hills, I'm getting all the channels promised - except VS/GOLF HD still. The customer service manager told me the headend techs are looking into it and I will get a status call some time tomorrow. Very strange that all the new channels work and VS doesn't. If I hear anything different, I'll update again.
> 
> 
> By the way, whoever said something about digital static on ESPN News HD, I'm seeing that too.



No VS/Golf HD but everything else OK here in Bayside also. Waiting for a callback same as you.


----------



## ANGEL 35

All new HD channels up & running on the UWS.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Paul Chiu* /forum/post/13769679
> 
> 
> ....the news have it that twc is trying to sell off the cable division and this rollout may be times for just that. in the end, this rollout may well be more of a business decision than to satisfy customer needs.



And to add to your point with Verizon Fios now becoming a familiar brand to the rest of the world (the non AVSers) TW had to ebb the flow of defectors. If TW is going to sell off the cable division (as reported) they need to show that their subscribers aren't going anywhere. This is also the reason why TW is pushing that crock of dung "lock in for two years with a discount" bogus propaganda. Don't sign up for that charade. Ride it out and let the competition due its thing.


----------



## twcinsider

channel 35 leased access is scrambled 10pm-6am when adult content is aired.


digital channels in basic and standard tier will move to below 550mhz to be able to offer digital boxes in non upgraded areas.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/13768233
> 
> 
> Northern Manhattan Spreadsheet complete.
> 
> 
> Analog notes:
> 
> Channel 35 "Public Access" is now scrambled
> 
> Channel 48 Bravo is now unscrambled
> 
> Channels 28, 29, 58, and 59 are now filled with Digital Channels
> 
> 
> Digital notes:
> 
> QAM 765 content moved to QAM 249 (former analog 28)
> 
> QAM 771 content moved to QAM 255 (former analog 29)
> 
> QAM 777 content moved to QAM 429 (former analog 58) - QAM 777 now used for 3 new HD channels
> 
> QAM 783 content moved to QAM 435 (former unused analog 59)
> 
> 
> (QAM 567 used for the other 3 HD additions for this month)
> 
> 
> Check out QAM 717 #342 - see if something interesting is still on (I just saw what looked like a TWC presentation)


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/13767645
> 
> 
> This has been all planned out by TWC for some time.... (since SI started getting more HD almost a year ago....)
> 
> 
> Plus... don't think FiOS will magically show up for everyone suddenly next week.... its gonna take years....



If you go by what has happened in other neighborhoods. Once the agreement is signed there is almost a 2 month wait from signature to start-up. Then the only ones that can get it will be the areas that are hooked up already. (SI, Far rocaway, Woodside and few other Queens neiborhoods) Everyone else will have to wait no longer than 3 years for access. If you are wondering about this figure, just look at it thisway. Verizon got the approval to updrade the lines 2 years ag0 and they claimed it will be a 5 year process. The only delays that might be longer than 3 years will be in Condo's and co opts, it is a lot easier to convince a hpme oowner than a group of board members. Either way It is on it's way and now we will soon see, How TWC will try tp prevent a huge exodous?


----------



## twcinsider

8vsb has a bandwith of 19.4mpbs. with QAM an operator can stuff two 19.4mpbs signals into 38.8mbps which is the bandwith of a 256QAM signal. no HD content provider is sending out signal more than 19.4 networks like hd theatre, hdnet, espn take advantage of full bandwith while most other hd networks have variable rates from 10-18. the networks with lower bitrates will typically be stuffed 3:1


tw is not selling off the cable division but spinning off to increase shareholder value...there is a difference. like a car, parts wirth more than a whole.


statisfying customer needs=customer retention=good business decision though there will always be people that are NEVER satisfied.


i'm not sure where you got your 25 and 40 numbers from


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Paul Chiu* /forum/post/13769679
> 
> 
> cnn-hd does look bright and clear, very near the original 8VSB quality when HDTV started back in 1999 over cable. when the signal strength was near 40mbs, now it's about 25mbs tops with QAM. still, some of the new HD channels are sharp. With 710 CNN-HD tops, 743 Fox Business is worth staying on all day during trading hours. 750 Food-hd can be sharper, but the food looks marvelous.
> 
> 
> twc cable hd is now in the right track.. for years, they were saying that they cannot add as it was technically impossible... yeah! right! no one here believe that. the news have it that twc is trying to sell off the cable division and this rollout may be times for just that. in the end, this rollout may well be more of a business decision than to satisfy customer needs.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twcinsider* /forum/post/13771387
> 
> 
> channel 35 leased access is scrambled 10pm-6am when adult content is aired.



I figured.... but I thought i remembered seeing it unscrambled the last time i went thru the channels.... (and i tend to go thru them at a late hour...) - Probably mistaken....




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twcinsider* /forum/post/13771387
> 
> 
> digital channels in basic and standard tier will move to below 550mhz to be able to offer digital boxes in non upgraded areas.



I thought so... I wonder how much of the TWC NY/NJ system is still stuck on older lines...


----------



## Paul Chiu

i bought d-vhs recorders and recorded off 46-1 (hbo-hd) back in 1999-2003. the 40+ mbs were the max throughput shown by the panasonic HD receiver that connects with the panasonic d-vhs recorder. the 8VSB signal then was a lot cleaner and higher than the current QAM delivery method.


if you have a HDTV or monitor or a computer connected with your HD cable box, you will see that the QAM signal now is variable and that 19.4mbs is a max and that most of the time, the signal is not near that and is typically in the low teens. This is why cable HD is not as sharp as satellite.


As to the point on twc and its intention to sell off the cable devision. go do some research on a bloomberg terminal. in its current form, twc is already down to the cable division and trading as a single stock. they are trying to find a buyer and they are down since the 2006 ipo.






> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twcinsider* /forum/post/13771441
> 
> 
> 8vsb has a bandwith of 19.4mpbs. with QAM an operator can stuff two 19.4mpbs signals into 38.8mbps which is the bandwith of a 256QAM signal. no HD content provider is sending out signal more than 19.4 networks like hd theatre, hdnet, espn take advantage of full bandwith while most other hd networks have variable rates from 10-18. the networks with lower bitrates will typically be stuffed 3:1
> 
> 
> tw is not selling off the cable division but spinning off to increase shareholder value...there is a difference. like a car, parts wirth more than a whole.
> 
> 
> statisfying customer needs=customer retention=good business decision though there will always be people that are NEVER satisfied.
> 
> 
> i'm not sure where you got your 25 and 40 numbers from


----------



## seamus21514

Fox News HD is showing up as subscription only for me...


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/13767676
> 
> 
> We've come a long way. The total amount of the new HD channels that were added today is greater than the entire HD line up we had with TW seven years ago. However, the quantity is irrelevant. Picture quality is paramount. I understand if these channels don't have 24 hours of HD programming but the HD better look great.



I am with you Larry, while the bump up to 50 is great. Let's hope thatTWC "rush" will yield little PQ problems. Personally i think TWC has been setting this up for monnths so we will get the best PQ possible. The only issue is the SD - HD conversion. We all know not every show is shot and broadcasted in true HD, But even the SD shows should look better when broadcast on a HD channel.


One thing I did notice while surfing the new chanels is tthat it did seem like there was a lot of SD on the HD feed. By this I mean when the switch is made between HD)720 or 1080) on my TV tp a SD channel(480) I get a disturbance that the TV is setting up the res. Usually when I watch HD to HD it doesn't make the disturbance but yesterday I saw it happen on a few channels. I know when we got TBSHD and My9HD a few guys had issues for a few days and then the channel went full time 1080. Should I follow my own advice and wait a week before calling FIRE? Or are some of these channels only going to have a part time HD feed.(new shows, Primwetime, Latenight) and the remainder of the schedule be sent out at 480. Hopefully I am overreacting because there are many channels I watched tnhat have been added that I want to be full time HD. Just like NGHD is. I have to say I originally thought a simulcast entertainment station wpuldn't Wow me(TNTHD & TBSHD come to mind) But the transfer to HD on NGHD is amazing and the PQ is perfect all the time. Other then the sports channels the simulccast channels have not been up to par with any of the standalone channels.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twcinsider* /forum/post/13771441
> 
> 
> tw is not selling off the cable division but spinning off to increase shareholder value...there is a difference. like a car, parts wirth more than a whole.
> 
> 
> statisfying customer needs=customer retention=good business decision though there will always be people that are NEVER satisfied.



Spinning off or sell, it’s all semantics. TW is sprucing up for reasons other than satisfying their customers. Maybe it's for an eventual merger with Cablevision, regardless, their actions are still transparent. Put lipstick on a pig and it’s still a pig.


The folks who _are_ satisfied are the ones who don’t think twice about dropping 200 bucks (plus) on their monthly tab.


TW is feeling the heat from competition-- AT&T, Verizon, Dish and Direct TV. This is the driving force. But hey, that’s good. Whatever it takes, but don’t get the idea that the TW customers are going to sit back and become complacent.


----------



## justlou




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seamus21514* /forum/post/13771688
> 
> 
> Fox News HD is showing up as subscription only for me...



Same for me. Reboot didn't help.


----------



## G1Ravage

Wow, Toon Disney's newer programming is actually in HD, widescreen and all.


Weather Channel HD is a little disappointing. Nothing is in HD or widescreen except for the local on the 8s. But the local on the 8s isn't even local, it's the "national" version. That stinks. Hope they fix that.


Food Network HD and Animal Planet HD are delightful.


NY1 isn't in HD.


CNN isn't in HD, except for the ticker.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G1Ravage* /forum/post/13772731
> 
> 
> 
> CNN isn't in HD, except for the ticker.



Watching this morning, I'd say fully 40% of the content on CNN was in HD . Not up-converted 4:3, but full 16:9 HD. Studio shots as well as many of the remotes, particularly from Washington.


A_C


----------



## Paul Chiu

had a chance to test out whether the new HD offerings can be captured with computer and the answer is yes if you use a MAC and Leopard OS-X.


these are 2 stills captured off channel 743 FOX-HD this afternoon. The 720p quality is good enough even when freezed and downloaded.





















paul


----------



## dampfnudel

Here are some of my observations on the new HD channels:


- CNN HD looks very good.


- I expected Animal Planet HD to look better.


- I stopped watching Fox News in 2005 after they became the Bush/Natalee Holloway channel, but I took a look today. It looks crisp and the info on the side is a plus.


- Why is "local on the 8s" (Weather Channel HD) not local ? It's the only HD part of that channel and we're just getting generic national forecasts.


- It looks like A&E HD belongs to the StretchoVision club and they're not alone.


- I want Sci Fi HD !!!


My grade for the upgrade: C. (would have been a C+ if they added Sci Fi)


----------



## blevine77

ESPNews HD won't even come through at all now -- anyone else having major issues in Brooklyn with this channel (792)?


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blevine77* /forum/post/13774727
> 
> 
> ESPNews HD won't even come through at all now -- anyone else having major issues in Brooklyn with this channel (792)?



Same here in Queens. VERY disappointing. It *was* working fine yesterday.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Goatweed* /forum/post/13763990
> 
> 
> Actually I just noticed that the laptop coolers are all AC adapters, but I'd still like to know if that USB port can supply power.




Yes, they work. On my 8300HD, it stays powered even if you turn off the power (so long as you had something plugged into it).


It's great for charging up PS3 controllers or powering laptop coolers.


----------



## richiekkim

Food Network is NOT HD but stretched. I'm watching Ace of Cakes which on SD has a 16:9 AR and on the HD channel there's still black bars!


----------



## BrewCrew8

Dear Mr. Dibenedetto:




I am in receipt of your e-mail requesting the addition of Speed HD to our programming line-up. Although Speed HD was a planned addition in our HD channel offerings we do not have an agreement with Speed HD at this time to broadcast their programming. We hope to conclude negotiations in the near future that permit us to carry Speed HD.




I am sorry to hear of your disappointment, but please understand that we cannot add programming without proper agreements. Our customers' suggestions are important to us. Thank you for your interest in our programming and for being a Time Warner Cable customer.




Sincerely,




Yoghwati Ramnarain on behalf of


Robert Watson


VP of Programming and


New Business Development


----------



## carl2680

hey TWinsider when TWC wil wipe out all analogs channels here in northern Manhattan. I know they already started sending notes to some customers about switching boxes, but I would like to know when it is the deadline for northern manhattan?


----------



## Berk32

Intersting.....


Just tuned in to MSGHD at 2am - they are rebroadcasting the Versus broadcast of the Rangers/Penguins game... and its in HD.


Nice... considering MSG doesn't even normally show the replays of their own broadcasted games in HD..... (well... the Rangers/Knicks in 60 at least... they don't do full replays often if ever)


----------



## slumpey326

its really easy not all channels on an HD channel are in HD, only if it says HDTV in the description than it is truly HD. This is what I believe.


----------



## mikepier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/13776673
> 
> 
> Intersting.....
> 
> 
> Just tuned in to MSGHD at 2am - they are rebroadcasting the Versus broadcast of the Rangers/Penguins game... and its in HD.
> 
> 
> Nice... considering MSG doesn't even normally show the replays of their own broadcasted games in HD..... (well... the Rangers/Knicks in 60 at least... they don't do full replays often if ever)



Speaking of encores, last night on SNY they had Mets classics: Angels @Mets in June 2005. I was watching in my bedroom TV ( not an HDTV) and it was letterboxed. I did not have a chance to turn on my HDTV downstairs to see if it was an HD broadcast or not. Anyone else see this?


----------



## MacAlert

Is anyone having problems with ESPN News HD? I was getting a blank screen last night.


----------



## bigd86




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikepier* /forum/post/13777532
> 
> 
> Speaking of encores, last night on SNY they had Mets classics: Angels @Mets in June 2005. I was watching in my bedroom TV ( not an HDTV) and it was letterboxed. I did not have a chance to turn on my HDTV downstairs to see if it was an HD broadcast or not. Anyone else see this?



Letterboxed here, too.


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacAlert* /forum/post/13777708
> 
> 
> Is anyone having problems with ESPN News HD? I was getting a blank screen last night.



Yes. I have the same issue with ESPN News HD in Queens.


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/13776673
> 
> 
> Intersting.....
> 
> 
> Just tuned in to MSGHD at 2am - they are rebroadcasting the Versus broadcast of the Rangers/Penguins game... and its in HD.
> 
> 
> Nice... considering MSG doesn't even normally show the replays of their own broadcasted games in HD..... (well... the Rangers/Knicks in 60 at least... they don't do full replays often if ever)



The only bummer with last night's VS broadcast is that they did not show the NYR's raise their sticks at the center of the ice. I wanted to hear the crowd roar from a well played game and VS cut away to the studio for the next game.


I so wish these games were on ESPN.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/13778980
> 
> 
> The only bummer with last night's VS broadcast is that they did not show the NYR's raise their sticks at the center of the ice. I wanted to hear the crowd roar from a well played game and VS cut away to the studio for the next game.
> 
> 
> I so wish these games were on ESPN.



At least they are in HD. That's a start. ESPN would be nice though...certainly would be better than VS., even with ESPN not caring about the NHL.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/13778980
> 
> 
> The only bummer with last night's VS broadcast is that they did not show the NYR's raise their sticks at the center of the ice. I wanted to hear the crowd roar from a well played game and VS cut away to the studio for the next game.
> 
> 
> I so wish these games were on ESPN.



I got to hear it... and participate in the cheering... I was there


----------



## ANGEL 35

Looking good.cnnHD on UWS.


----------



## dad1153




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dampfnudel* /forum/post/13774173
> 
> 
> I want Sci Fi HD !!!



Me too! I'm dying for some "Battlestar Galactica" and "Stargate Atlantis" in high-def after catching the HD repeats on Universal HD!


----------



## JeffMoney

I live in Queens and still have the same problem with ESPNNEWS HD (Blank Screen) atleast i see its not just my problem, and resetting the box doesn't help, to show its on TWC side..Glad i came across this forum so i dont have to waste my time by calling twc and speak to someone from some where other than the U.S. , does anyone know what is the next phase of HD channels like, USA & Scifi.?


Channel Just came back rite after i posted this message WOW thats fast LOL..


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/13781511
> 
> 
> Channel Just came back rite after i posted this message WOW thats fast LOL..



See... it's a magic forum.


----------



## JeffMoney

I have a 8300HD i was told the 8300HDC is available but heard it had problems, and what is the difference? is there more hard drive space? and what else. Want to know if its worth it..


----------



## zEli173

For some reason I am not getting MLB EI service in my bedroom. It's just fine in my living room, but on the bedroom TV all the channels come up with the "subscription service" message. Everything was fine as of Wednesday evening, but it's been down since last night. Coincidentally, I spoke to TWC yesterday and made a change to my subscription info (unrelated to MLB EI).


I called customer service. They had me reboot and then they sent a signal to the box. It was to no avail. Now they say I need a service call. I can't imagine how this is something that a technician needs to be on site to handle.


Thoughts and suggestions?


----------



## JeffMoney

I had that problem where all 3 of my tv's had that same message so i had to pull out the plug out of the back of the box on 2 of them, so then they sent the signal and then it worked, i think there are two types of signals they can sent, also they can take it off mlb like you dont want it and then re order it..


----------



## jcc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevinqian* /forum/post/13768020
> 
> 
> Anybody using clear QAM in Brooklyn? I did a remap of the channel lineup and still only get 4 digital channels:
> 
> 1-2 WCBS
> 
> 1-13 WNET
> 
> 1-14 WNET kids
> 
> 1-15 WNET spanish
> 
> 
> How can i get the rest of the Network channels like NBC, FOX, and ABC? Shouldn't they be free as well? I have a Panasonic Plasma, doing an auto-scan of digital and analog channels.



Have you tried any of these to see if they work in Brooklyn?:


WCBS 105-1

TNT 93-2

WNBC 1-4

WNYW (FOX) 1-5

WABC 104-2

WWOR 93-1

WPIX 103-3

Thirteen 105-2


I heard that there's also TBS, HD Theater and National Geographic but I haven't been able to find them.


----------



## zEli173




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/13783398
> 
> 
> I had that problem where all 3 of my tv's had that same message so i had to pull out the plug out of the back of the box on 2 of them, so then they sent the signal and then it worked, i think there are two types of signals they can sent, also they can take it off mlb like you dont want it and then re order it..



Seems like it's a more complicated situation when only one of the boxes isn't getting the subscription info.


----------



## JeffMoney

Not Again ESPNNEWSHD is Blank again, NOW WHAT!!


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/13786336
> 
> 
> Not Again ESPNNEWSHD is Blank again, NOW WHAT!!



how many highlights other than their own espn broadcasts are in HD anyway? 3, 4 a day?


you might as well watch espnews-sd


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/13780128
> 
> 
> I got to hear it... and participate in the cheering... I was there



Lucky you










I am still on the waiting list for season tickets.


Lets hope for a win tomorrow.


Sun May 4th at 2:00PM ET on NBC for fans wondering.


----------



## jcc

I just re-ran the QAM channels on my Panny tuner and the QAM channels for direct connect without a cable box is now this. I was able to find CNN. This is for the upper east side:


1-2 My 9

1-5 TNT

1-11 CW11

103-2 Fox

104-1 NBC

104-2 ABC

105-1 CBS

105-2 Thirteen

121-71 CNN



Please let me know if there are any other channels I'm missing. Thanks.


----------



## manhattan12345

This was just sent out by the Board of Directors of my co-op on the Upper East Side (Yorkville area).

*The Board has voted to permit Verizon to begin installing their FIOS system in the building. This service is being installed at no cost to the building (* ed. note, I understand Verizon actually paid $30,000 for right to install). FIOS will be another option for residents. Time Warner and RCN will continue to be available. No one is required to subscribe to their services.


Verizon is to begin initial phase of installation on Monday, May 5.


In speaking with reps of FIOS, the installation of the equipment required to provide service to the building should take no more than 3 months. Following installation, wiring to individual apartments can proceed for those shareholders who wish to sign up for service with Verizon.


As you may have seen advertised, FIOS will be using fiber optics to bring phone, internet and TV services to the building.


Please be informed that the television service has just recently received initial approval by the City of New York.


Update on this project will continue as information is provided to us by Verizon/FIOS.*



Let the games begin


----------



## BiPolarBear

Finally! I wonder how long it will take them to get to the Westside.


----------



## carl2680

I saw it too, CNNHD is available with the wire, but eventually they will scamble that channel like the rest. I am surprised that TNTHD is still available without a cable box.


I pay 187 dollars at month : Phone,Internet, Cable pack with HBO,starz, HDnet, Mojo and HDnet movies. I am in favor that all channels should be scambled and digital even the locals, so the thiefs don't get the chance to watch anything.


----------



## AndyHDTV

supposedly this guy gets free ppv just by going into diagnastic mode after purchasing a ppv event.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q9J2B...eature=related


----------



## carl2680

Well I don't have the DVR I have the regular 4250 explorer and it doesn't have the 1999 dignosis channel only the 996.


do you guys not if there is a dignosis page besides channel 996 that I can look at all type of informations?


----------



## jcc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/13788283
> 
> 
> I saw it too, CNNHD is available with the wire, but eventually they will scamble that channel like the rest. I am surprised that TNTHD is still available without a cable box.
> 
> 
> I pay 187 dollars at month : Phone,Internet, Cable pack with HBO,starz, HDnet, Mojo and HDnet movies. I am in favor that all channels should be scambled and digital even the locals, so the thiefs don't get the chance to watch anything.



You're on drugs. These basic channels like TNT are free to anyone who buys basic service. Time Warner even tells you that they're free. What part of FREE do you not get?


I pay $13 for the basic service and another $40 for the internet service. That's all I pay to get these channels in HD. No cablebox needed. It's more TV than I need...


----------



## realdeal1115

I'm in Queens and I have had TWC's phone service for a while now and all of a sudden when I call someone, they tell me that my number comes up as "T-MOBILE" on their Caller-Id display. I've been told this by EVERYONE I call.


I called Customer Service and was told that they've never heard of this before and didn't see anything that looked like it was wrong with the account.


Anyone else have this happen to them?


----------



## hsimms

Different situation but close enough to be relevant.


I've had Vonage for some time. A few years ago, for the heck of it, I looked up my number on the web and it came up as owned by "ATT Wireless". Never affected the name portion of caller ID which always comes up as Out Of Area.


I came to the conclusion that Vonage was leasing numbers from wireless companies to be leased to their customers. There may be an arcane federal reg as to who can access the tel number pool.


It may be that TW is leasing numbers from T-Mobile.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *realdeal99* /forum/post/13793397
> 
> 
> I'm in Queens and I have had TWC's phone service for a while now and all of a sudden when I call someone, they tell me that my number comes up as "T-MOBILE" on their Caller-Id display. I've been told this by EVERYONE I call.
> 
> 
> I called Customer Service and was told that they've never heard of this before and didn't see anything that looked like it was wrong with the account.
> 
> 
> Anyone else have this happen to them?



You've had TW phone service for a while, did you start with them or did you have your number transferred from a previous account like Verizon or AT&T? If you started your phone service with TW and they provided the number then what hsimms is saying it sounds logical.


----------



## realdeal1115




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/13794130
> 
> 
> You’ve had TW phone service for a while, did you start with them or did you have your number transferred from a previous account like Verizon or AT&T? If you started your phone service with TW and they provided the number then what hsimms is saying it sounds logical.




I had the number transferred from my Verizon account.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *realdeal99* /forum/post/13794275
> 
> 
> I had the number transferred from my Verizon account.



That is bizarre. I tried my phone (I transferred to TW from Verizon too) and your anomaly doesn't happen for me.


----------



## realdeal1115




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/13794314
> 
> 
> That is bizarre. I tried my phone (I transferred to TW from Verizon too) and your anomaly doesn't happen for me.



Indeed it is bizarre. Especially since I've had TWC's phone service for about 1 year now...


----------



## TonyNYC

My cable phone is working normally too in regards to the caller ID. I too transferred from Verizon to TWC in Queens for landline service.


----------



## joshf52

I am in Brooklyn and still have not received the new channels. I get the call customer service message on all of them. Their data is in the guide, but they're not on yet. I called TWC twice (and they just had me reboot a few times) and a tech even came out to try switching out the box, but the best they could tell me is wait a few days and call back again if the channels still are not working.


Has anyone else had a delay in receiving the new HD channels and had received a successful solution through customer support. Please share if so


----------



## hsimms




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *realdeal99* /forum/post/13794275
> 
> 
> I had the number transferred from my Verizon account.



At risk of a stretch, it may be that neither TWC nor Vonage may "own" a number. Verizon may have transferred your number to T-Mobile for your use through TWC.


Acknowledge that it doesn't explain why T-Mob was appearing on caller IDs.


----------



## Gooddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcc* /forum/post/13789310
> 
> 
> You're on drugs. These basic channels like TNT are *free to anyone who buys basic service*. Time Warner even tells you that they're free. *What part of FREE do you not get*?
> 
> 
> I pay $13 for the basic service and another $40 for the internet service. That's all I pay to get these channels in HD. No cablebox needed. It's more TV than I need...



If you're buying basic service, you are buying access to those channels. I think the OP was talking about people whom do not purchase basic service.


----------



## Goatweed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/13775300
> 
> 
> Yes, they work. On my 8300HD, it stays powered even if you turn off the power (so long as you had something plugged into it).
> 
> 
> It's great for charging up PS3 controllers or powering laptop coolers.



excellent news - thanks for the reply!


----------



## Berk32

Website updates (not much currently publicly announced for the next 2 months...):


In *Mt. Vernon* only: we have postponed the April 30th launch of ESPN NEWS HD and M HD.


Effective June 11th:

In *Brooklyn/Queens* we will launch Planet Green HD (formerly Discovery Home HD) on ch. 768.

In *Mt. Vernon* we will reposition ABC Family HD from ch. 739 to 740, HD Theater from 706 to 767, ESPN HD from 728 to 760, ESPN2 HD from 729 to 761, MSG HD from 712 to 756, SNY HD from 726 to 758, MOJO from 721 to 796, HDNET Movies from 723 to 797, and HDNET from 724 to 798.

In *Manhattan* we will reposition HD Theater from ch. 718 to 767.

In *New Jersey* we will reposition TNT HD from ch. 710 to 748, ESPN HD from 728 to 715, ESPN2 HD from 729 to 716, MSG HD from 712 to 757, SNY HD from 741 to 744, MOJO from 721 to 796, HDNET Movies from 723 to 797, and HDNET from 724 to 798.

In *Staten Island* we will launch HD MOD on ch. 700, Planet Green HD (formerly Discovery Home HD) on ch. 768.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/13797899
> 
> 
> Website updates (not much currently publicly announced for the next 2 months...):
> 
> 
> In *Mt. Vernon* only: we have postponed the April 30th launch of ESPN NEWS HD and M HD.
> 
> 
> Effective June 11th:
> 
> In *Brooklyn/Queens* we will launch Planet Green HD (formerly Discovery Home HD) on ch. 768.
> 
> In *Mt. Vernon* we will reposition ABC Family HD from ch. 739 to 740, HD Theater from 706 to 767, ESPN HD from 728 to 760, ESPN2 HD from 729 to 761, MSG HD from 712 to 756, SNY HD from 726 to 758, MOJO from 721 to 796, HDNET Movies from 723 to 797, and HDNET from 724 to 798.
> *In Manhattan we will reposition HD Theater from ch. 718 to 767.*
> 
> In *New Jersey* we will reposition TNT HD from ch. 710 to 748, ESPN HD from 728 to 715, ESPN2 HD from 729 to 716, MSG HD from 712 to 757, SNY HD from 741 to 744, MOJO from 721 to 796, HDNET Movies from 723 to 797, and HDNET from 724 to 798.
> 
> In *Staten Island* we will launch HD MOD on ch. 700, Planet Green HD (formerly Discovery Home HD) on ch. 768.



I hope there's more to be announced shortly. Repositioning one channel is hardly exciting. I'll cut them a little slack since we just got a few new channels...but next month I'm going to start clamoring for Discovery HD, Travel HD, Science HD, ESPN News HD.....


----------



## carl2680

They say Manhattan is the tricky place so you won't see all those HD channels that queens has until august. The process of going all digital in Manhattan is going slowly. I know a few places that still have analog boxes.


----------



## disafan

I know this is a bit off-topic, but does anyone have any experience getting TWC to authorize a privately owned cable modem onto their network? I've been transfered 10 times in a single hour and everyone agrees it is doable but apparently it requires and act of divine intervention to get it working.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disafan* /forum/post/13799696
> 
> 
> I know this is a bit off-topic, but does anyone have any experience getting TWC to authorize a privately owned cable modem onto their network? I've been transfered 10 times in a single hour and everyone agrees it is doable but apparently it requires and act of divine intervention to get it working.




I didn't have difficulty provisioning my privately bought cable modem 2 years ago. I just called RoadRunner technical support and it was done 3 days later.


A_C


----------



## locogrande

Question for you hardware gurus...


I have two Pioneer voyager 3510 HD boxes... non-DVR obviously. They are OK I guess but the major annoyance is that the guide moves REALLY slowly when tuned into an HD channel...


question is - are any of the newfangled non-DVR boxes worth a trip down to 23rd street for an upgrade? these pioneer boxes are at least 5-6 years old at this point. If so, which one should I look for?? the samsung?


----------



## xmiinc

Does TWCNYC have more than one HD stb they can hand out? I have the Samsung H3050, but I badly miss some of the old Passport OS functions. I'm willing to give up hdmi and go component if I can get the Passport OS back.


----------



## adrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *locogrande* /forum/post/13800404
> 
> 
> Question for you hardware gurus...
> 
> 
> I have two Pioneer voyager 3510 HD boxes... non-DVR obviously. They are OK I guess but the major annoyance is that the guide moves REALLY slowly when tuned into an HD channel...
> 
> 
> question is - are any of the newfangled non-DVR boxes worth a trip down to 23rd street for an upgrade? these pioneer boxes are at least 5-6 years old at this point. If so, which one should I look for?? the samsung?



I traded a 3510 for a Samsung back in January. I definitely prefer the Samsung. The Pioneer used to lock up when I would bring the guide up in certain output resolutions. Although I haven't tested it, the Samsung also seems to have a better picture, it is however more sensitive to the quality of your connection. I had no issues with the Pioneer, but I ended up replacing the coax run to my bedroom to avoid dropouts on 711 and 705. Another nice thing about the Sammy is a smaller footprint.


----------



## LL3HD

Anyone experiencing peculiarities with 744 FOXHD? I can't tune it in. If I use the program guide and try to tune it in, it doesn't tune to that channelbut the guide shows that I'm on 744.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/13801290
> 
> 
> Anyone experiencing peculiarities with 744 FOXHD? I can't tune it in. If I use the program guide and try to tune it in, it doesn't tune to that channelbut the guide shows that I'm on 744.



It's definitely messed up, Larry....same story here in J Hts.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/13801899
> 
> 
> It's definitely messed up, Larry....same story here in J Hts.



Thanks,







must be that _vast left wing conspiracy_.


----------



## john516




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/13801290
> 
> 
> Anyone experiencing peculiarities with 744 FOXHD? I can't tune it in. If I use the program guide and try to tune it in, it doesn't tune to that channelbut the guide shows that I'm on 744.



Same story in Astoria. It was fine last week. I actually left the tuner on that channel and went away this weekend. When I turned the box on yesterday, it was just a grey screen. Reboot didn't work.


----------



## dampfnudel

 http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/05/05...dio-on-june-2/ 

http://www.weather.com/tv/studio/ind...om=homepage_pp 


Maybe we'll get local forecasts which are actually local next month as well.


----------



## xmiinc

I have the Samsung H3050 but I miss the timer-select feature (crucial with a non-TWC dvr) in that box's OS. (Even if you are using a TWC dvr, what good is a timer-reminder anyway unless you're watching live while recording?) Thanks for any info.


----------



## SRFast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dampfnudel* /forum/post/13802497
> 
> http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/05/05...dio-on-june-2/
> 
> http://www.weather.com/tv/studio/ind...om=homepage_pp
> 
> 
> Maybe we'll get local forecasts which are actually local next month as well.



Is there a problem with TWC-HD (772)? I get a blank screen with both the CC and 8300HD.


TIA...JL


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xmiinc* /forum/post/13803151
> 
> 
> I have the Samsung H3050 but I miss the timer-select feature (crucial with a non-TWC dvr) in that box's OS. (Even if you are using a TWC dvr, what good is a timer-reminder anyway unless you're watching live while recording?) Thanks for any info.



The SciATL 3250 HD still runs Passport.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/13799981
> 
> 
> I didn't have difficulty provisioning my privately bought cable modem 2 years ago. I just called RoadRunner technical support and it was done 3 days later.
> 
> 
> A_C



Saw Campbell Brown on CNNHD last night, that is the only HD content I have seen so far on that channel other than the ticker lol. But she did look yummy


----------



## JeffMoney

same problem no foxnewshd (744) in Corona, Queens


----------



## JeffMoney

Question: I have a 8300hd box, I see they now have a 8300hdc box what is the big difference (more hd space) which it needs since HD takes up more space, and is the 8300hdc buggy from what i heard?


thanks


----------



## eljeffreynyc

anyone experiencing freezing on the HD channels? ever since last week when they added those channels, my boy freezes sometimes on ch.11, espn and sny. located in flushing. thannks.


----------



## adrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eljeffreynyc* /forum/post/13806177
> 
> 
> anyone experiencing freezing on the HD channels? ever since last week when they added those channels, my boy freezes sometimes on ch.11, espn and sny. located in flushing. thannks.



In Manhattan, 711 was freezing intermittently during Sunday's Mets game, but I thought it was just that broadcast, since they seemed to be having problems in general (game started in SD). SNY has been fine.


----------



## TomNYC




> Quote:
> Question: I have a 8300hd box, I see they now have a 8300hdc box what is the big difference (more hd space) which it needs since HD takes up more space, and is the 8300hdc buggy from what i heard?



I can only provide first-hand experience, but my 8300HDC has been nothing but trouble. I usually have to reboot it 3-4 times a week at a minimum. Usual symptoms are:

* Picture size not returning to full screen after using the Guide

* Loss of signal altogether

* Unable to tune in channels, especially HD channels


I can't wait to get another box, it is a real thorn in my side.


----------



## JeffMoney

ok good i'll stick with my 8300hd thanks for the update..


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TomNYC* /forum/post/13806791
> 
> 
> I can only provide first-hand experience, but my 8300HDC has been nothing but trouble. I usually have to reboot it 3-4 times a week at a minimum. Usual symptoms are:
> 
> * Picture size not returning to full screen after using the Guide
> 
> * Loss of signal altogether
> 
> * Unable to tune in channels, especially HD channels
> 
> 
> I can't wait to get another box, it is a real thorn in my side.



You are gonna get Navigator soon anyway, I don't know why you guys refuse to believe it, but yes it is coming so you may as well get the new box with the bigger memory footprint. Get used to it now instead of using passport for a few months.

I don't have to reboot mine very often probably only once a month. Yes the guide gets stuck but all you need to do is change the channel, I believe if it happens during HD switch to SD channel and vice versa. If it gets stuck in the wrong output resolution hit the aspect button (#) and it will go to proper resolution. That are really the only 2 issues which I am sure they will resolve with a future update. Some people have claimed missed recordings but I don't have that problem. There is a thing called user error, sorry guys. Never have I lost the signal entirely and I have no problem tuning HD or SD ever.

So do yourself a favor and get yourself the new box since you are gonna get navigator sooner or later probably sooner at this point. The remote is much better too it even lights up.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/13806066
> 
> 
> Question: I have a 8300hd box, I see they now have a 8300hdc box what is the big difference (more hd space) which it needs since HD takes up more space, and is the 8300hdc buggy from what i heard?
> 
> 
> thanks



Hard Drive space is the same on the HD and HDC 160gig I think. HD has 96megs ram and I believe HDC has 128. More ram is always a good thing


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/13807077
> 
> 
> You are gonna get Navigator soon anyway, I don't know why you guys refuse to believe it, but yes it is coming so you may as well get the new box with the bigger memory footprint. Get used to it now instead of using passport for a few months.
> 
> ....
> 
> So do yourself a favor and get yourself the new box since you are gonna get navigator sooner or later probably sooner at this point. The remote is much better too it even lights up.



I don’t see your logic. That’s like a kid looking at his father's bald head and thinking, since he too will be bald, he decides to shave his head now--- might as well get used to it, because he will be bald one day.







I'll wait.











They have to get the kinks out. The longer it takes for us to be crapigatored (to use a term that a “Guy” who used to post here coined), who knows, maybe it will finally function properly. There is no good reason to just “switch” boxes now.


----------



## trublu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/13807077
> 
> 
> You are gonna get Navigator soon anyway, I don't know why you guys refuse to believe it, but yes it is coming so you may as well get the new box with the bigger memory footprint. Get used to it now instead of using passport for a few months.
> 
> I don't have to reboot mine very often probably only once a month. Yes the guide gets stuck but all you need to do is change the channel, I believe if it happens during HD switch to SD channel and vice versa. If it gets stuck in the wrong output resolution hit the aspect button (#) and it will go to proper resolution. That are really the only 2 issues which I am sure they will resolve with a future update. Some people have claimed missed recordings but I don't have that problem. There is a thing called user error, sorry guys. Never have I lost the signal entirely and I have no problem tuning HD or SD ever.
> 
> So do yourself a favor and get yourself the new box since you are gonna get navigator sooner or later probably sooner at this point. The remote is much better too it even lights up.



we are all gonna die someday so I guess we should just go ahead and get it over with right now, huh?


----------



## UnnDunn

Movies on Demand HD (700) just appeared on my guide. They have a decent selection of movies. No free stuff, though, so I didn't actually watch anything.


----------



## zEli173




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/13807077
> 
> 
> You are gonna get Navigator soon anyway, I don't know why you guys refuse to believe it, but yes it is coming so you may as well get the new box with the bigger memory footprint. Get used to it now instead of using passport for a few months.
> 
> I don't have to reboot mine very often probably only once a month. Yes the guide gets stuck but all you need to do is change the channel, I believe if it happens during HD switch to SD channel and vice versa. If it gets stuck in the wrong output resolution hit the aspect button (#) and it will go to proper resolution. That are really the only 2 issues which I am sure they will resolve with a future update. Some people have claimed missed recordings but I don't have that problem. There is a thing called user error, sorry guys. Never have I lost the signal entirely and I have no problem tuning HD or SD ever.
> 
> So do yourself a favor and get yourself the new box since you are gonna get navigator sooner or later probably sooner at this point. The remote is much better too it even lights up.



Not only is your logic strange (the others have made pretty good analogies with respect to that) but you are oddly defiant about Navigator problems. I keep seeing you post responses to the effect that Navigator is rather trouble free. If you're happy with it, great, but one doesn't have to look very far to find quite an incredible host of issues users have with it. Why not let people make their own decisions about what's best for them?


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/13807077
> 
> 
> You are gonna get Navigator soon anyway, I don't know why you guys refuse to believe it, but yes it is coming so you may as well get the new box with the bigger memory footprint. Get used to it now instead of using passport for a few months.
> 
> I don't have to reboot mine very often probably only once a month. Yes the guide gets stuck but all you need to do is change the channel, I believe if it happens during HD switch to SD channel and vice versa. If it gets stuck in the wrong output resolution hit the aspect button (#) and it will go to proper resolution. That are really the only 2 issues which I am sure they will resolve with a future update. Some people have claimed missed recordings but I don't have that problem. There is a thing called user error, sorry guys. Never have I lost the signal entirely and I have no problem tuning HD or SD ever.
> 
> So do yourself a favor and get yourself the new box since you are gonna get navigator sooner or later probably sooner at this point. The remote is much better too it even lights up.




Are you a shill for TWC? Sure sound like one...


A_C


----------



## JeffMoney

Well i guess i'll wait till i have to be forced to change , since the 8300hd works fine , i just wish it had more Hard Drive space, and maybe like someone said most of the bugs will be fixed on the 8300hdc by then , thanks for the info, great site..

p.s FOXNEWSHD(744) still out...


----------



## xmiinc

Can't wait to hear the screaming from folks with non-TWC dvr's if/when the final Navigator-rollout omits the timer-select feature. I can't be the only one who misses this.


PS: Thanks to UnnDunn for his tip on the SciAt/Passport box info!

_Current std: Samsung H3050, and will prolly revert back to a SciAm with Passport_



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/13807077
> 
> 
> You are gonna get Navigator soon anyway, I don't know why you guys refuse to believe it, but yes it is coming so you may as well get the new box with the bigger memory footprint. Get used to it now instead of using passport for a few months.
> 
> I don't have to reboot mine very often probably only once a month. Yes the guide gets stuck but all you need to do is change the channel, I believe if it happens during HD switch to SD channel and vice versa. If it gets stuck in the wrong output resolution hit the aspect button (#) and it will go to proper resolution. That are really the only 2 issues which I am sure they will resolve with a future update. Some people have claimed missed recordings but I don't have that problem. There is a thing called user error, sorry guys. Never have I lost the signal entirely and I have no problem tuning HD or SD ever.
> 
> So do yourself a favor and get yourself the new box since you are gonna get navigator sooner or later probably sooner at this point. The remote is much better too it even lights up.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/13808264
> 
> 
> ...i just wish it had more Hard Drive space...



Jeff, you can attach an external hard drive to your current box increasing HD recording tenfold. Peruse this thread. There is some great information in it.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=516559


----------



## Agent_C





























Sweet!!!


----------



## jcc

Is something wrong with CW 11 HD? The channel went black as I was watching Reaper.


----------



## manhattan12345

What the hell were they thinking at Ch. 13 when they took off the national PBS feed, which had been airing on 713, and started simulcasting ch. 13 programming all day. Ch. 713 used to be nothing but fantastic looking HD shows, but now half the programs on 713 are in SD with the postage stamp boxes around them. Who was the genius at WNET who thought this was somehow a good move?


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *manhattan12345* /forum/post/13811546
> 
> 
> What the hell were they thinking at Ch. 13 when they took off the national PBS feed...



They were thinking... hmmm..... "We're friggin broke!"


Ya think?


http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...0#post13767700


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/13812098
> 
> 
> They were thinking... hmmm..... "We're friggin broke!"
> 
> 
> Ya think?



Yeah but remember, we're talking about Channel 13 - They're always broke. This venture into High Definition simply didn't bring in the additional viewership (and corresponding revenue) they anticipated. I'm guessing they view this as a weight around their neck they'd love to dispense with.


A_C


----------



## Slikkster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/13813305
> 
> 
> Yeah but remember, we're talking about Channel 13 - They're always broke.



Do you mean "always broke" as in "always begging for $$$"? I'm sure there are executives there living pretty high on the hog.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slikkster* /forum/post/13813365
> 
> 
> Do you mean "always broke" as in "always begging for $$$"? I'm sure there are executives there living pretty high on the hog.



As is the case with any 'Non Profit'.


A_C


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/13813305
> 
> 
> ...This venture into High Definition simply didn't bring in the additional viewership (and corresponding revenue) they anticipated. I'm guessing they view this as a weight around their neck they'd love to dispense with.



It's a shame because they were one of the first wow channels for me (for many). Their original HD loop back in the day with Visions of Italy, the Azalea Trial, etc. was a fantastic gateway to high definition and most recently, the Carrier documentary. I hope this is a temporary situation.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/13807268
> 
> 
> I don’t see your logic. That’s like a kid looking at his father's bald head and thinking, since he too will be bald, he decides to shave his head now--- might as well get used to it, because he will be bald one day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have to get the kinks out. The longer it takes for us to be crapigatored (to use a term that a “Guy” who used to post here coined), who knows, maybe it will finally function properly. There is no good reason to just “switch” boxes now.



You are gonna probably get it in a month or two so what is the point, you are just delaying the inevitable and you know we are not talking years here, it could be tomorrow for all you know. Its not like they are gonna fix it b4 they roll it out. I don't have problems so maybe some of the people on here are not tech savy and they don't know what they are doing and causing themselves problems. It is possible (not to belittle anyone) Since when was passport perfect anyway, I had tons of audio drop outs and momentary freezing non stop for 3 yrs with that software and now the problem is gone thanks to HDC. Just tired of hearing you guys moan about sometihng you have never used in practice. You stick to that old box like it was sent from heaven, it was not that great and had many problems as well. Telling some guy to use passport of what might amount too a very short time makes no sense. He is gonna get used to the way passport works and then have to switch right away. That is not logical at all.


----------



## TomNYC




> Quote:
> Some people have claimed missed recordings but I don't have that problem. There is a thing called user error, sorry guys. Never have I lost the signal entirely and I have no problem tuning HD or SD ever.



I'm glad you haven't had issues with your box, but I have had missed recordings and guess what, I'm pretty smart and I know how to use the box. Let's not belittle those who have had problems by crying "user error".


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *trublu* /forum/post/13807413
> 
> 
> we are all gonna die someday so I guess we should just go ahead and get it over with right now, huh?



We are talking a cable box here, relax the guy asked a question and I am giving my first hand experience. He deserves to hear both arguments and make his decision.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zEli173* /forum/post/13808055
> 
> 
> Not only is your logic strange (the others have made pretty good analogies with respect to that) but you are oddly defiant about Navigator problems. I keep seeing you post responses to the effect that Navigator is rather trouble free. If you're happy with it, great, but one doesn't have to look very far to find quite an incredible host of issues users have with it. Why not let people make their own decisions about what's best for them?



You know what, some people have problems with passport, some with navigator. Nothing is perfect. With the myriad of TV's and receivers out there, some will have more problems than others because of their equiptment, their wiring etc... I got the HDC because my other box broke that was the only reason. It was bad at first but they fixed almost all the problems and at this point yes it is pretty much trouble free. But you will remain defiant, hold on to that box forever and cry when navigator comes.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/13808230
> 
> 
> Are you a shill for TWC? Sure sound like one...
> 
> 
> A_C



Are you a shill for Anderson Cooper? lol


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/13813493
> 
> 
> you are just delaying the inevitable and you know we are not talkin years here, it could be tomorrow for all you know.... Tellin some guy to use passport of what might amount too a very short time makes no sense. He is getting used to the way passport works and then have to switch right away. That is not logical at all.



For my situation, I still don't see any logical reason to switch. My 8300HD functions fine and is stacked with several hours of HD recordings that I prefer to hold on to.


As far as the poster requesting the Passport box, and others demanding it, perhaps this will force a glow in the dim bulb within someone's head at TW-- *to fix it.*


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/13813610
> 
> 
> Are you a shill for Anderson Cooper? lol


*I confess. Yes, I'm a shill for AC.*


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/13814442
> 
> *I confess. Yes, I'm a shill for AC.*












I tell ya what, let’s make a deal….

I won’t post any pictures here of my fantasies, like hearts surrounding …hmmm … let’s go with … Scarlet Johanson …









and you... maybe you can chill out with your pictures here of that Opie looking son of a Vanderbilt.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/13767700
> 
> 
> Looks like less HD programming for one channel, according to RemyM on the Cablevision site
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1#post13764401



This is a bummer. How can one tell what's being broadcast in HD from their online schedule at thirteen.org? I can see listings for the HD channel, but there doesn't seem to be any indication as to what's HD and what isn't...


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/13813589
> 
> 
> You know what, some people have problems with passport, some with navigator. Nothing is perfect. With the myriad of TV's and receivers out there, some will have more problems than others because of their equiptment, their wiring etc... I got the HDC because my other box broke that was the only reason. It was bad at first but they fixed almost all the problems and at this point yes it is pretty much trouble free. But you will remain defiant, hold on to that box forever and cry when navigator comes.



Is anyone out there using an HDC box with an external drive with the version of Navigator that is used in NYC? Just wondering how/if the external drive works as it should?


Thanks,

Scott


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/13814648
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tell ya what, let's make a deal.
> 
> I won't post any pictures here of my fantasies, like hearts surrounding hmmm let's go with Scarlet Johanson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you... maybe you can chill out with your pictures here of that Opie looking son of a Vanderbilt.



Let me think about that...


A_C


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/13814668
> 
> 
> This is a bummer. How can one tell what's being broadcast in HD from their online schedule at thirteen.org? I can see listings for the HD channel, but there doesn't seem to be any indication as to what's HD and what isn't...



I don't know the answer.


I haven't turned 713 on since the Carrier series ended last week and that was a day before this no more, or less HD thing was to happen.


I tried to email them on their contact page of their web site but for some reason it didn't go through.







If anyone has further info please post it here.


----------



## mikeM1

this is either really mediocre HD (it looked FANTASTIC on Tue night, btw) or it's some sorta stretched crap, or maybe ED?. anyone else noticing this?


----------



## JeffMoney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/13816073
> 
> 
> this is either really mediocre HD (it looked FANTASTIC on Tue night, btw) or it's some sorta stretched crap, or maybe ED?. anyone else noticing this?



it look the same to me, but last year all mets road games were not even in HD ..


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/13816654
> 
> 
> it look the same to me, but last year all mets road games were not even in HD ..



All SNY/CW11 games are supposed to be in HD starting this season (home and away).


Didn't see the game, but there's always a possibility of a transmission failure of some sort that forced them to go SD.... it does happen occasionally on every network.


----------



## xmiinc

Went to 23rd St. today, and tho I only half believe the support person I spoke with, she denied having any other HD box other than the Samsung H3050 available. That's the one that loads Mystro, and Mystro only has timer-reminders - no timer-select, like Passport used to have. She seemed somewhat aware of the issue and hinted that it might be addressed in future software update. But that was that. I had to walk away with the Samsung.


That sux big time for those of us with non-TWC dvr's! I can't leave the house and have the channels change automatically while recording. Even when I'm sitting there, with a timer-reminder, I have to jump like a lab-rat, find the remote, and manually click a button to change to the next channel.


Why is this not an issue on this forum? I've searched hi and lo and I seem to be the only one bitching about this. I got one reply that suggested that TWC-dvrs have the timer-select feature. But *everyone* can't be a TWC-dvr subscriber. Someone must be buying those dvr's on the store shelves, right?


Frustrated as hell, and hoping against hope for an update.


----------



## Gooddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/13813305
> 
> 
> Yeah but remember, we're talking about Channel 13 - They're always broke. This venture into High Definition simply didn't bring in the additional viewership (and corresponding revenue) they anticipated. I'm guessing they view this as a weight around their neck they'd love to dispense with.
> 
> 
> A_C



I think CH13 HD had plenty of additional viewers, I know I am one. But how many of these "new" PBS HD viewers are going to pony up ca$h to PBS when their already paying their HD provider?? Not many and that's the issue. Ch13 should get a better carriage contract with the local providers.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xmiinc* /forum/post/13817455
> 
> 
> Went to 23rd St. today, and tho I only half believe the support person I spoke with, she denied having any other HD box other than the Samsung H3050 available. That's the one that loads Mystro, and Mystro only has timer-reminders - no timer-select, like Passport used to have. She seemed somewhat aware of the issue and hinted that it might be addressed in future software update. But that was that. I had to walk away with the Samsung.
> 
> 
> That sux big time for those of us with non-TWC dvr's! I can't leave the house and have the channels change automatically while recording. Even when I'm sitting there, with a timer-reminder, I have to jump like a lab-rat, find the remote, and manually click a button to change to the next channel.
> 
> 
> Why is this not an issue on this forum? I've searched hi and lo and I seem to be the only one bitching about this. I got one reply that suggested that TWC-dvrs have the timer-select feature. But *everyone* can't be a TWC-dvr subscriber. Someone must be buying those dvr's on the store shelves, right?
> 
> 
> Frustrated as hell, and hoping against hope for an update.



Doesn't your DVR have the option of using one of those little "cable eye" dongle thingies that they used to include with VCRs to change the channel on the cable box when you needed a cable box in front of the VCR?


It may be a little bit of a pain to set up but once set up should solve your problem easily.


Scott


----------



## locogrande




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xmiinc* /forum/post/13817455
> 
> 
> Went to 23rd St. today, and tho I only half believe the support person I spoke with, she denied having any other HD box other than the Samsung H3050 available. That's the one that loads Mystro, and Mystro only has timer-reminders - no timer-select, like Passport used to have. She seemed somewhat aware of the issue and hinted that it might be addressed in future software update. But that was that. I had to walk away with the Samsung.
> 
> 
> That sux big time for those of us with non-TWC dvr's! I can't leave the house and have the channels change automatically while recording. Even when I'm sitting there, with a timer-reminder, I have to jump like a lab-rat, find the remote, and manually click a button to change to the next channel.
> 
> 
> Why is this not an issue on this forum? I've searched hi and lo and I seem to be the only one bitching about this. I got one reply that suggested that TWC-dvrs have the timer-select feature. But *everyone* can't be a TWC-dvr subscriber. Someone must be buying those dvr's on the store shelves, right?
> 
> 
> Frustrated as hell, and hoping against hope for an update.



does the samsung come with the old remote or does it come with the fancy new one that is backlit?


----------



## locogrande

Can I just walk into the 23rd st store unannounced and change out a pioneer box for a samsung? some idiot CS guy just told me he had to send a technician over to see if the pioneer box was working properly


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *locogrande* /forum/post/13821797
> 
> 
> Can I just walk into the 23rd st store unannounced and change out a pioneer box for a samsung? some idiot CS guy just told me he had to send a technician over to see if the pioneer box was working properly



Just bring your old remote and they will swap it. When I did that b4 getting the HDC they just took my old remote which had cracked in half and gave me the new one with the lights. When I got the HDC they actually gave me another one. They are pretty lax with the remotes.


----------



## xmiinc




> Quote:
> Doesn't your DVR have the option of using one of those little "cable eye" dongle thingies that they used to include with VCRs to change the channel on the cable box when you needed a cable box in front of the VCR?
> 
> 
> It may be a little bit of a pain to set up but once set up should solve your problem easily.
> 
> 
> Scott



Hmm...now that you mention it, I DO have one of those thingys. I once hooked it up but I think I didn't use it because it was *only* for the VCR of my DVR/VCR combo or something. In any case it wasn't necessary at the time. But now I'll have to re-investigate this. Man, if you're right about this, you're my savior, scott_bernstein! I've been setting timers on my cell just to know when to switch the current channel while watching time-slipped programming! What a pita. I just hope it works while my DVR is connected via component to my stb.


----------



## xmiinc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *locogrande* /forum/post/13821797
> 
> 
> Can I just walk into the 23rd st store unannounced and change out a pioneer box for a samsung? some idiot CS guy just told me he had to send a technician over to see if the pioneer box was working properly



Short answer: Yes. Bring the box and the remote. You can keep the AC power cord; they're the same.


----------



## xmiinc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *locogrande* /forum/post/13821742
> 
> 
> does the samsung come with the old remote or does it come with the fancy new one that is backlit?



It comes with a fancy new backlit remote. Takes some getting used to tho', but maybe that's just cuz its new.


----------



## slumpey326

is there still only one hd dvr box for twc in nyc


----------



## xmiinc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slumpey326* /forum/post/13825223
> 
> 
> is there still only one hd dvr box for twc in nyc



That's what I was told 2 days ago. I wanted to exchange the Samsung for the SA 3250, but was told they didn't have any at 23rd St. Didn't believe 100% but took her at her word after making her listen to what my problem with Mystro was.


----------



## sheesh

My QAM signal went dead last night (feed from TWC - Manhattan). I was wondering if it was just me. The signal strength is good but the signal quality is at zero. Using a Hdhomerun on a mac mini and have had no issues for the past two years. I have basic digital cable as well which is working fine as is my road runner internet. I'd appreciate any feedback, thanks.


----------



## seamus21514




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *manhattan12345* /forum/post/13811546
> 
> 
> What the hell were they thinking at Ch. 13 when they took off the national PBS feed, which had been airing on 713, and started simulcasting ch. 13 programming all day. Ch. 713 used to be nothing but fantastic looking HD shows, but now half the programs on 713 are in SD with the postage stamp boxes around them. Who was the genius at WNET who thought this was somehow a good move?



WNET is showing the SD programming, because 713 was what WNET was showing as it's primary channel on it's DT channel, with no analog simulcast. It makes sense, because as more and more people are getting converter boxes, they essentially couldn't get the main WNET channel. I prefer the PBS HD feed, but you can't have people not having the main channel.


----------



## JeffMoney

When is NY1HD going HD , what a joke that all they did is wide there screen and thats hd lol


----------



## ANGEL 35

I think my 8300HDC is broke. All i get is Ait in little window on the box. On the TV screen is searching for signal.Can someone tell me whats wrong??


----------



## carl2680

NY1HD will not go truly HD until the end of the year. The reason why they decided to Launch NY1HD was just secure a spot in the HD line up due to limited bandwitd


----------



## MikeNY718

I just tried to participate in a NY1 Snap Poll on my 8300HDC, but pressing A or B brings up the Access Menu and Find Shows, respectively, and pressing C does nothing. Did TW not think of the fact that their own channel uses this technology when they were designing their own software that they wanted control over?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/13846542
> 
> 
> NY1HD will not go truly HD until the end of the year. The reason why they decided to Launch NY1HD was just secure a spot in the HD line up due to limited bandwitd



Bandwidth isn't limited anymore....


TWC-NY/NJ is adding every channel they have the rights to (region by region... as they kill analog service)


----------



## ANGEL 35

Did any one have problems with their 8300HDC last night??My box was out all night.This A.M. it came back on. Dont know what was going on.Im on the UWS.I called TWC.NO HELP from them. Did any one have this??On the front window it said A.IT all night with black screen on the TV.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/13847810
> 
> 
> Did any one have problems with their 8300HDC last night??My box was out all night.This A.M. it came back on. Dont know what was going on.Im on the UWS.I called TWC.NO HELP from them. Did any one have this??On the front window it said A.IT all night with black screen on the TV.



No, but my 8300 HD DVR (Non C-Series) was acting up and did a spontaneous re-boot at around 10:15pm, while recording Brothers & Sisters. Prior to that, there was no buffer on the channel I was watching. If you attempted to pause, the screen just turned gray.


I think they may have pushed an update of some kind and upset the applecart.


A_C


----------



## locogrande




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xmiinc* /forum/post/13824952
> 
> 
> It comes with a fancy new backlit remote. Takes some getting used to tho', but maybe that's just cuz its new.




meh - went down to the 23rd st store in the rain to exchange my pioneer box for a samsung, and of course they were out of stock. all they had in were DVR boxes...


did get the new remote though. pretty nice.


----------



## leegeousa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/13814694
> 
> 
> Is anyone out there using an HDC box with an external drive with the version of Navigator that is used in NYC? Just wondering how/if the external drive works as it should?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Scott



I bought a WD "MyDVRExpander" last year for the 8300HD. It worked, dare I said, perfectly. Then the 8300HD crashed and I had to replace it with a 8300HDC. It worked OK for the first couple of months, then the "C" started to freeze after a few hours of inaction. I replaced it with a second, then a third box. It still freezes, so it may be the WD drive that is causing the problem. I just received a replacement today. I'll report later about whether it solves the freeze problem,


BTW, I have problems plenty of times when recording 2 programs at once with all the C boxes. You have to be careful when jumping between the channels being recorded. It is quite common to see the 2 programs being recorded clearly shown on the "list" but when you try to view them after the recordings are complete, one of the shows may end up only partially recorded, very frustrating. This never happened with my old 8300HD.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leegeousa* /forum/post/13851046
> 
> 
> I bought a WD "MyDVRExpander" last year for the 8300HD. It worked, dare I said, perfectly. Then the 8300HD crashed and I had to replace it with a 8300HDC. It worked OK for the first couple of months, then the "C" started to freeze after a few hours of inaction. I replaced it with a second, then a third box. It still freezes, so it may be the WD drive that is causing the problem. I just received a replacement today. I'll report later about whether it solves the freeze problem,
> 
> 
> BTW, I have problems plenty of times when recording 2 programs at once with all the C boxes. You have to be careful when jumping between the channels being recorded. It is quite common to see the 2 programs being recorded clearly shown on the "list" but when you try to view them after the recordings are complete, one of the shows may end up only partially recorded, very frustrating. This never happened with my old 8300HD.



Ugh. Doesn't sound very promising. Hopefully they get these issues worked out b4 they push the update to our non-HDC boxes!


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/13849061
> 
> 
> No, but my 8300 HD DVR (Non C-Series) was acting up and did a spontaneous re-boot at around 10:15pm, while recording Brothers & Sisters. Prior to that, there was no buffer on the channel I was watching. If you attempted to pause, the screen just turned gray.
> 
> 
> I think they may have pushed an update of some kind and upset the applecart.
> 
> 
> A_C



In southern Manahattan, I did not get any update to my box. Haven't gotten an update in over a year. Frankly, I do not think they're going to update the boxes with new versions of passport anymore since they're full-force pushing Navigator. I seriously think that the next "update" will be a push of Navigator to our boxes. Hopefully later as opposed to sooner....


Scott


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/13852508
> 
> 
> In southern Manahattan, I did not get any update to my box. Haven't gotten an update in over a year. Frankly, I do not think they're going to update the boxes with new versions of passport anymore since they're full-force pushing Navigator. I seriously think that the next "update" will be a push of Navigator to our boxes. Hopefully later as opposed to sooner....
> 
> 
> Scott



I have a8300HDC that will not boot it gos to 1st screen the one with the dashs and than a black screen. On the front of the box it says A IT Any one know what is going on???.


----------



## zEli173




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/13737946
> 
> 
> I've had a Vantec laptop cooler on my 8300HD DVR for about two years now. Before I put the cooler on it, it used to freak out once every two weeks or so. Since the cooler, zero issues.
> 
> 
> I would give that a shot. It's cheap insurance.



Do you put the cooler underneath the 8300 or lay it on top?


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/13856220
> 
> 
> I have a8300HDC that will not boot it gos to 1st screen the one with the dashs and than a black screen. On the front of the box it says A IT Any one know what is going on???.



AIT is part of the boot process, are you sure screen is blank or is the box off? After AIT it says i think APP then it counts down from 13, it could take like 10 min


----------



## Goatweed

dumb question, but since most laptop coolers go on the bottom of a laptop, would I place this "upside down" on the top of my cable box or do I lay it normal?


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Goatweed* /forum/post/13857934
> 
> 
> dumb question, but since most laptop coolers go on the bottom of a laptop, would I place this "upside down" on the top of my cable box or do I lay it normal?



I use a laptop cooler and putting it on top of the SA 8300 box which has a majority of its ventilation on top of the box would probably contribute to harming the unit more since heat rises and you are putting a cooler on top of the ventilation holes hence keeping more heat inside the box.


While I have not tested this, I would suggest keeping the cooler on the bottom of the cable box allowing the overall box to remain as cool as possible since the box would now be suspended onto the cooler allowing any heat collecting under the box to be cooled by the fans and the remaining heat to be allowed the escape via the top vents.


Just my suggestion.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/13856862
> 
> 
> AIT is part of the boot process, are you sure screen is blank or is the box off? After AIT it says i think APP then it counts down from 13, it could take like 10 min



The box was on. The problem was that it did not go to the count down screen. It would say searching for signal it took over 24 hours







to get to count down. It now working.I got this 8300HDC box last night at 23st.


I hope it keeps on working


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zEli173* /forum/post/13856633
> 
> 
> Do you put the cooler underneath the 8300 or lay it on top?




I tried it both ways. But considering that

a) Heat rises

b) Vantec unit sucks in air and shoots it out back,


I kept it on the top. Other's have posted that it blocks the top of the grill, which is true. But having tried it both ways, keeping it on top kept the unit cooler. It makes sense to me since I can pull up the cooler air from the bottom/side of the unit and expel it towards the back.


Finally, I just placed the cooler "upside down" on top of the 8300HD DVR.


----------



## G1Ravage

Time Warner's been giving me fits in my new Flushing apartment. I'm missing some basic HD channels, and not receiving any On Demand channels at all. They also screwed up my phone number, and my caller ID has been drifting in and out. My new HD cable box in the living room, a Samsung SMT-H3050, is not displaying Caller ID on the TV, although it is displaying recently received calls...about two days after receiving them.


The software on the H3050 is horrible, and I think it's the same on the 8300HDC. It's slow, and lags behind whatever button you're pressing on the remote, not to mention having a horrible layout. I'm glad I made the decision to keep my 8300HD for my bedroom.


I agree that the Met games in HD haven't been looking too hot. As much as it pains me to say so, the Yankee games look much better on YES HD.


CW 11 HD news looks great, as does NBC 4 HD news. ABC 7 HD and CBS 2 HD news looks all right. FOX 5 is a pathetic excuse for a non-HD channel and looks horrible.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/13859641
> 
> 
> The box was on. The problem was that it did not go to the count down screen. It would say searching for signal it took over 24 hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to get to count down. It now working.I got this 8300HDC box last night at 23st.
> 
> 
> I hope it keeps on working



Glad it is working, had you just got the HDC? When I first got it, it also took about a day to work properly, same thing searching for signal kept rebooting, but I am happy to say it is working very well these days.


----------



## OSUBuckly

Not sure where else to ask this, but is anybody else having problems with their Road Runner? I live in Astoria and the internet has been down all morning.


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OSUBuckly* /forum/post/13865513
> 
> 
> Not sure where else to ask this, but is anybody else having problems with their Road Runner? I live in Astoria and the internet has been down all morning.



Hmmm. I have read of no complaints on the Broadband Reports forum in regards to outages. Might be only your particular area.


----------



## Zytos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OSUBuckly* /forum/post/13865513
> 
> 
> Not sure where else to ask this, but is anybody else having problems with their Road Runner? I live in Astoria and the internet has been down all morning.



Good to see someone else having this problem.


I just got cable installed to my new Astoria apartment and internet service has been in and out, and also certain HD channels are coming in garbled (ESPN2HD, SNYHD, to name a couple).


I was afraid that it was shoddy installation or something.


----------



## OSUBuckly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zytos* /forum/post/13867366
> 
> 
> Good to see someone else having this problem.
> 
> 
> I just got cable installed to my new Astoria apartment and internet service has been in and out, and also certain HD channels are coming in garbled (ESPN2HD, SNYHD, to name a couple).
> 
> 
> I was afraid that it was shoddy installation or something.



Nah, I definitely don't think we are alone on this. I discovered this web page today: http://help.rr.com/HMSLogic/network_status.aspx According to this, there have been service problems all day. I don't know if it is still happening because I'm not at home right now.


----------



## coreynyc

Someone needs to tell TWC that 707 is ABC HD and not ABC Family HD (as the onscreen logo currently reads)


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/13865330
> 
> 
> Glad it is working, had you just got the HDC? When I first got it, it also took about a day to work properly, same thing searching for signal kept rebooting, but I am happy to say it is working very well these days.



Still a little problem. No buffer or recording







. I hope it will work soon with a update Did this happen to you???


----------



## Digiti

No problem in Kew Gardens today..


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/13868706
> 
> 
> Still a little problem. No buffer or recording
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I hope it will work soon with a update Did this happen to you???



It should be working by now, can you tell me what version of navigator it is?


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/13872729
> 
> 
> It should be working by now, can you tell me what version of navigator it is?



I think its Mystro


----------



## zEli173




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/13868179
> 
> 
> Someone needs to tell TWC that 707 is ABC HD and not ABC Family HD (as the onscreen logo currently reads)



Haha. Such a bad company.


----------



## blevine77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G1Ravage* /forum/post/13863604
> 
> 
> I agree that the Met games in HD haven't been looking too hot.



Seriously. Is it me, or did they look better before the new channels were added a week or two ago?


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/13873542
> 
> 
> I think its Mystro



Hold down select on the remote until the mail icon shows up on the box, once you see the mail iocn hit the down arrow on the remote and you will see a diagnostic screen on the TV. On page 1 you should see version 2.4.9_3 that is the latest version I believe, if it is an older version you will have problems. Mystro is just part of navigator I think.


----------



## johnosolis

I am in East Williamsburg, Brooklyn, and channels 788, 786 and 775 are just a black screen tonight. I tried rebooting, but no difference. I called tech support. They had be reboot again. No difference. I never had a problem with channels not working before.


I don't suppose anyone else is having problems on these "DTValue" HD channels today? The tech was not aware of any outage.


----------



## pdroth

Those same channels are out for me here in LIC Queens. I'm also without any On Demand for my premium channels. No shows will play.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/13877120
> 
> 
> Hold down select on the remote until the mail icon shows up on the box, once you see the mail iocn hit the down arrow on the remote and you will see a diagnostic screen on the TV. On page 1 you should see version 2.4.9_3 that is the latest version I believe, if it is an older version you will have problems. Mystro is just part of navigator I think.



I did what you said it is 2.4.9.3. I think i need a tech to come in and check all settings. Maybe he or she will find out what is going on?


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/13880378
> 
> 
> I did what you said it is 2.4.9.3. I think i need a tech to come in and check all settings. Maybe he or she will find out what is going on?



Yea I don't know what else to tell, I would say either your box is defective or see what the tech says. You could just exchange your box as well


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/13882429
> 
> 
> Yea I don't know what else to tell, I would say either your box is defective or see what the tech says. You could just exchange your box as well



Thank you for all your help:co ol: As of today after a reboot every thing is working New problem,when changing channels i get ablack screen for a minute or two and then boom a picture.I know it should not take so long. what should i do???


----------



## MrRetroGamer

Quick Question - I have a TWC 8300HD DVR still running passport - I think I used to be able to change the guide "color scheme" but I don't see that as an option in my menus any longer. I have not looked for it but I thought it was in there - I have a non HD box (2100) that allows me to do this. Did this feature go away? Also, without digging back into this thread, does this box work OK now with an external drive to increase storage capacity or are there still issues with "trick play", etc? Thanks!


----------



## Jake NYC

Not sure about the color-scheme question, but I just hooked up an external DVR. (WD MyDVR Expander 500gb). Works great, but there are still issues with the trick play features on live tv with Passport. You can only pause and un-pause live tv, no ff or rw, unless you press record and then find the show on the List. Then you've got full features. With this work around, I find the added capacity more than makes up for this minor inconvenience.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrRetroGamer* /forum/post/13898631
> 
> 
> Quick Question - I have a TWC 8300HD DVR still running passport - I think I used to be able to change the guide "color scheme" but I don't see that as an option in my menus any longer. I have not looked for it but I thought it was in there - I have a non HD box (2100) that allows me to do this. Did this feature go away? Also, without digging back into this thread, does this box work OK now with an external drive to increase storage capacity or are there still issues with "trick play", etc? Thanks!



The color scheme change has never been an option on the Passport DVR boxes -- I used to have that option on my non-DVR HD box, though.


----------



## Berk32

 http://www.multichannel.com/article/...?desc=topstory 


MGM HD is a channel we can look forward to getting soon (well... people in SI, Brooklyn, and Queens)


As soon as TWC is ready to make it available nationally, I'm sure those areas will see it very quickly (watch for an announcement on twcnyc.com)


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/13899981
> 
> http://www.multichannel.com/article/...?desc=topstory
> 
> 
> MGM HD is a channel we can look forward to getting soon (well... people in SI, Brooklyn, and Queens)


_From the link_


> Quote:
> backed by a library of more than 4,100 films, claims it is only one of handful of HD networks to offer content in true 1080i, 24/7.



Even though they claim true HD I hope these old films are real HD transfers of the highest quality.


Speaking of bad uprezzing, anyone notice how bad 713HD looks since they no longer carry the national PBS feed?


----------



## dampfnudel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/13900169
> 
> _From the link_
> 
> Even though they claim true HD I hope these old films are real HD transfers of the highest quality.
> 
> 
> Speaking of bad uprezzing, anyone notice how bad 713HD looks since they no longer carry the national PBS feed?



Yeah, I noticed that. Why did they drop the national PBS feed ?


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dampfnudel* /forum/post/13901375
> 
> 
> Yeah, I noticed that. Why did they drop the national PBS feed ?



I heard that it was due to financial reasons but seamus21514 posted ...


> Quote:
> WNET is showing the SD programming, because 713 was what WNET was showing as it's primary channel on it's DT channel, with no analog simulcast. It makes sense, because as more and more people are getting converter boxes, they essentially couldn't get the main WNET channel. I prefer the PBS HD feed, but you can't have people not having the main channel.



Regardless, the few times that I put it on since they switched to local, the picture looks like crap. Sometimes they zoomed in and changed the aspect ratio distorting the picture even more.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/13901516
> 
> 
> I heard that it was due to financial reasons but seamus21514 posted ...Regardless, the few times that I put it on since they switched to local, the picture looks like crap. Sometimes they zoomed in and changed the aspect ratio distorting the picture even more.



...I think most of the problem is that they are showing SD content piped through their HD feed most of the time. Only when they have an HD version of a program that is on their SD channel do show HD. Which means that most of the time the programming is SD. :-(


Was much better when they were showing the national HD!


----------



## kcunck

Anyone having trouble recording with the 8300HDC? This is the 5th box I've had in under 10 months! I really started acting up this past Jan.


My scheduled recordings will work fine, I can record live TV and watch OnDemand channels. Then after a few days, my shows stop recording, I can't record or rewind live tv and my OnDemand channels do not work.


This has happened to every box! I've had two technicians come out. No one knows what is going on?!


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kcunck* /forum/post/13904820
> 
> 
> Anyone having trouble recording with the 8300HDC? This is the 5th box I've had in under 10 months! I really started acting up this past Jan.
> 
> 
> My scheduled recordings will work fine, I can record live TV and watch OnDemand channels. Then after a few days, my shows stop recording, I can't record or rewind live tv and my OnDemand channels do not work.
> 
> 
> This has happened to every box! I've had two technicians come out. No one knows what is going on?!



You might want to employ a little scientific method. Testing the same set of variables (5 boxes?) and getting the same result should lead one to believe that it's not the box, but something interacting with it. Either the on-board Maestro software, the head-end software, or a network issue unique to your locale.


At this point I'd stop agreeing to having first tier techs come out and tell you the same thing over and over. Insist on escalating the issue to a line specialist.


A sure route to be taken seriously is to file a complaint with the DoITT .



A_C


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kcunck* /forum/post/13904820
> 
> 
> Anyone having trouble recording with the 8300HDC? This is the 5th box I've had in under 10 months! I really started acting up this past Jan.
> 
> 
> My scheduled recordings will work fine, I can record live TV and watch OnDemand channels. Then after a few days, my shows stop recording, I can't record or rewind live tv and my OnDemand channels do not work.
> 
> 
> This has happened to every box! I've had two technicians come out. No one knows what is going on?!



What part of the city are you in???


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/13907975
> 
> 
> What part of the city are you in???



Im on the UWS W70st. I had no buffing or recording a tech came out, he went to the roof. He fixed the cable coming out of box :cool the 8300HDC box rebooted, now every thing is working. I now can record. I also have buffing


----------



## Berk32

YES HD working for anyone?


----------



## cap_167

Not working for me.


----------



## LL3HD

I just turned it on and it's working... sorry I turned it on.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/13911487
> 
> 
> I just turned it on and it's working... sorry I turned it on.



guess its a manhattan problem..


At least they picked the right night to screw up... not very watchable anyways


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/13911677
> 
> 
> guess its a manhattan problem..
> 
> 
> At least they picked the right night to screw up... not very watchable anyways



They're *KILLING* me. Damn. (Yankees, not TWC)


----------



## jhf

I'm new to this thread. I read through as much as I could, but this must be a repeat question: Does anyone know when the new HD is coming to southern Manhattan, and is _SciFi_ among them?


----------



## rgrossman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kcunck* /forum/post/13904820
> 
> 
> Anyone having trouble recording with the 8300HDC? This is the 5th box I've had in under 10 months! I really started acting up this past Jan.
> 
> 
> My scheduled recordings will work fine, I can record live TV and watch OnDemand channels. Then after a few days, my shows stop recording, I can't record or rewind live tv and my OnDemand channels do not work.
> 
> 
> This has happened to every box! I've had two technicians come out. No one knows what is going on?!



How is the ventilation for your box? If all your boxes start out good, and then go bad, it could be because it's too hot at that location.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhf* /forum/post/13913174
> 
> 
> I'm new to this thread. I read through as much as I could, but this must be a repeat question: Does anyone know when the new HD is coming to southern Manhattan, and is _SciFi_ among them?



Sometime Before the end of the year for Southern Manhattan.


SciFi is still being negotiated for by TWC Corporate.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=652328


----------



## jhf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/13913249
> 
> 
> Sometime Before the end of the year for Southern Manhattan.



Thanks. So what is the prevailing attitude on this thread: Should I be really grateful that TWC is giving me all this HD eventually... or should I go insane with rage that I have to wait for who knows how long and e-mail and call them endlessly (and will it do any good)? I seem to be right on the bubble...


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhf* /forum/post/13913393
> 
> 
> Thanks. So what is the prevailing attitude on this thread: Should I be really grateful that TWC is giving me all this HD eventually... or should I go insane with rage that I have to wait for who knows how long and e-mail and call them endlessly (and will it do any good)? I seem to be right on the bubble...




I would not get all fired up for the new HD channels some markets are receiving over others. Most of the channels debuted still have sidebars and show no HD content. NY 1 HD is a complete joke along with the Weather Channel. You are not missing much and may be better off waiting in the hopes that when the new HD channels go live in your market area, they are actually shown properly.


----------



## LL3HD

There was a time when you could tune to the 700s and quickly find something in HD. Now we have this mishmash of HD channels with sporadic HD programming. This is not TW's fault.


I wish the channels were grouped together differently. I'm not used to the additions yet. I'm still hunting around for channels.


----------



## manhattan12345

*NEW YORK (Reuters) - Time Warner Inc will completely split with Time Warner Cable Inc by the end of the year, and receive a $9.25 billion payout, to separate its media content and distribution businesses. The plan will break up a two-decade marriage of traditional distribution and content, a strategic combination of assets that has fallen out of favor on Wall Street as big media corporations compete with faster-moving Internet companies.*


Well, we know the top execs at both companies and the Wall Street guys will make big bucks on this maneuver, but I wonder how, or even if, it will affect customers? Will TWC actually be able to do anything differently in New York that they couldn't do before? I somehow think the limitations in Manhattan aren't because the cable company is part of the TW empire, but just the difficulty of building out a system in this location.


Also wonder if it will get a new name? I think I've been through three: Paragon, I'm sure there was another one I can't even remember (could it have been Manhattan Cable? Does that sound right?) and TWC. (Of course, with the damn phone company, I've had New York Telephone, Bell Atlantic, NYNEX and now Verizon!


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *manhattan12345* /forum/post/13915271
> 
> *NEW YORK (Reuters) - Time Warner Inc will completely split with Time Warner Cable Inc by the end of the year, and receive a $9.25 billion payout, to separate its media content and distribution businesses. The plan will break up a two-decade marriage of traditional distribution and content, a strategic combination of assets that has fallen out of favor on Wall Street as big media corporations compete with faster-moving Internet companies.*
> 
> 
> Well, we know the top execs at both companies and the Wall Street guys will make big bucks on this maneuver, but I wonder how, or even if, it will affect customers? Will TWC actually be able to do anything differently in New York that they couldn't do before?
> 
> 
> Also wonder if it will get a new name? I think I've been through three: Paragon, I'm sure there was another one I can't even remember, and TW. (Of course, with the damn phone company, I've had New York Telephone, Bell Atlantic, NYNEX and now Verizon!



They could call it Bozo The Clown cable for all I care. As long as the service somehow gets better for the users of NYC. Hopefully whatever profit Time Warner Inc was making from the partnership will be used for upgrades.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/13469478
> 
> 
> The card says that as a customer you need to switch to a digital box no later than may 23th.



Just bringing an older post back to the front...

(this was for Northern Manhattan)


It's almost May 23rd...


I'll be checking to see when the analog channels being to disappear.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *manhattan12345* /forum/post/13915271
> 
> 
> Also wonder if it will get a new name? I think I've been through three: Paragon, I'm sure there was another one I can't even remember (could it have been Manhattan Cable? Does that sound right?) and TWC. (Of course, with the damn phone company, I've had New York Telephone, Bell Atlantic, NYNEX and now Verizon!



Actually, there have been comparatively few incarnations of cable in Manhattan. As I recall; _Sterling Manhattan Cable TV_ (circa 1970), then _Manhattan Cable TV_ and finally _Time Warner Cable_.


A_C


----------



## LL3HD









I like the name TonyNYC came up with...











...most appropriate.


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/13916341
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the name TonyNYC came up with...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...most appropriate.



Thank you, thank you!


----------



## hsimms




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *manhattan12345* /forum/post/13915271
> 
> *NEW YORK (Reuters) - Time Warner Inc will completely split with Time Warner Cable Inc by the end of the year, and receive a $9.25 billion payout, to separate its media content and distribution businesses. The plan will break up a two-decade marriage of traditional distribution and content, a strategic combination of assets that has fallen out of favor on Wall Street as big media corporations compete with faster-moving Internet companies.*
> 
> 
> Well, we know the top execs at both companies and the Wall Street guys will make big bucks on this maneuver, but I wonder how, or even if, it will affect customers? Will TWC actually be able to do anything differently in New York that they couldn't do before? I somehow think the limitations in Manhattan aren't because the cable company is part of the TW empire, but just the difficulty of building out a system in this location.
> 
> *Also wonder if it will get a new name? I think I've been through three: Paragon, I'm sure there was another one I can't even remember (could it have been Manhattan Cable? Does that sound right?) and TWC.* (Of course, with the damn phone company, I've had New York Telephone, Bell Atlantic, NYNEX and now Verizon!



Once upon a time they were two different companies. The two head ends are a result of the different histories.


Downtown -

Sterling

Manhattan

Time-Warner


Uptown -

Westinghouse

Paragon

Manhattan

Time-Warner


IIRC, Manhattan (downtown) bought Paragon and they have been combined since.


BTW, I had FIOS in my 400 apt building the other day scoping the compactor rooms.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/13916313
> 
> 
> Actually, there have been comparatively few incarnations of cable in Manhattan. As I recall; _Sterling Manhattan Cable TV_ (circa 1970), then _Manhattan Cable TV_ and finally _Time Warner Cable_.
> 
> 
> A_C



'Northern' and 'Southern' Manhattan have had their own names....


Sterling was Southern and became Manhattan Cable in the '70s after Time bought out Dolan. (Dolan started Sterling Manhattan Cable with Time-Life as a financial backer... they also started HBO during this time)


"Northern Manhattan" (north of 86th Street on the East Side and 79th Street on the West) had Paragon in the 80s and 90s (and was originally Teleprompter Cable)


So while it has gone thru name changes, "Time Warner" has in fact run cable services in over half of Manhattan on some level since the beginning of Cable TV.


----------



## Gooddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *manhattan12345* /forum/post/13915271
> 
> 
> Also wonder if it will get a new name? I think I've been through three: Paragon, I'm sure there was another one I can't even remember (could it have been Manhattan Cable? Does that sound right?) and TWC. (Of course, with the damn phone company, I've had New York Telephone, Bell Atlantic, NYNEX and now Verizon!



AOL Cable


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/13916341
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the name TonyNYC came up with...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...most appropriate.


Hummm......


----------



## TravKoolBreeze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/13915795
> 
> 
> Just bringing an older post back to the front...
> 
> (this was for Northern Manhattan)
> 
> 
> It's almost May 23rd...
> 
> 
> I'll be checking to see when the analog channels being to disappear.



I was wondering about if they would start the slow cut off on that Saturday/Tuesday afterward or there would be a big chunk taken down in the coming weeks. Also if they will leave just the OTA stations on or if it was all coming off. Either way, I'll know since once tv is analog and is directly connected to the cable line.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cap_167* /forum/post/13911150
> 
> 
> Not working for me.



Here on the UWS Not working


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/13922648
> 
> 
> Here on the UWS Not working



It was working just fine last night.....


----------



## eljeffreynyc

im in whitestone, queens and since last week Ive noticed quite a few Verizon trucks in the area. They are putting some yellow rope all along the poles, could this be for FIOS?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eljeffreynyc* /forum/post/13924244
> 
> 
> im in whitestone, queens and since last week Ive noticed quite a few Verizon trucks in the area. They are putting some yellow rope all along the poles, could this be for FIOS?



very possible.



But if you haven't realized, TWC in Queens has much much much more HD than FiOS has right now..


----------



## MrRetroGamer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eljeffreynyc* /forum/post/13924244
> 
> 
> im in whitestone, queens and since last week Ive noticed quite a few Verizon trucks in the area. They are putting some yellow rope all along the poles, could this be for FIOS?



That is the sure sign of the preparation of fiber optic cables being run, but I am surprised that you don't have FIOS there yet? I live in an area of Queens only a few towns over that has had FIOS since Summer of 2006. I don't know if FIOS TV is part of the package that is available here, but I've had high speed internet for almost 2 years through them. And yes, TWC does have a pretty strong HD lineup, I finally just got a new HDTV because of all the channel additions that just recently took place from TWC.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrRetroGamer* /forum/post/13924465
> 
> 
> That is the sure sign of the preparation of fiber optic cables being run, but I am surprised that you don't have FIOS there yet? I live in an area of Queens only a few towns over that has had FIOS since Summer of 2006. I don't know if FIOS TV is part of the package that is available here, but I've had high speed internet for almost 2 years through them. And yes, TWC does have a pretty strong HD lineup, I finally just got a new HDTV because of all the channel additions that just recently took place from TWC.



You are probably near Woodside.


----------



## MrRetroGamer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/13924488
> 
> 
> You are probably near Woodside.



The other direction.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrRetroGamer* /forum/post/13924465
> 
> 
> ...I live in an area of Queens only a few towns over that has had FIOS since Summer of 2006...



To say just a few towns over is not an appropriate measurement of distance for FIOS. They are more of a block by block situation.


At the least, I would jump to FIOS for phone and internet.


----------



## MrRetroGamer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/13924595
> 
> 
> To say just a few towns over is not an appropriate measurement of distance for FIOS. They are more of a block by block situation.
> 
> 
> At the least, I would jump to FIOS for phone and internet.



I guess my point was that I did not assume that some parts of Queens didn't have it yet, based on how long I have had my service.


Anyway, even if they are stringing the fiber on the poles now, don't expect to be able to order FIOS for several months.


----------



## LL3HD

I'm probably less than a mile from where eljeffreynyc is witnessing the yellow rope.. unfortunately there's no activity on my block.


----------



## ANGEL 35

In manhatten did any one have there 8300HD box reboot???


----------



## manhattan12345




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eljeffreynyc* /forum/post/13924244
> 
> 
> im in whitestone, queens and since last week Ive noticed quite a few Verizon trucks in the area. They are putting some yellow rope all along the poles, could this be for FIOS?



Verizon spent about a week wiring my (UES) hi-rise in Manhattan for FIOS about 3 weeks ago - and paid the co-op $35,000 for the privilege, heh - although we haven't had any promotional sales pitch from them yet. (When RCN wired our building they set up a table in the lobby for a week with sales guys in it and tried to get people to switch from TW as they were passing by, not sure how many did though. I tried it for a year as they were offering free movie channels up the wazoo but then came back to TW when the special offer ended.) And now I've been seeing Verizon trucks parked all over the neighborhood lately so they are probably doing other buildings here too (Yorkville area). But have they actually got approval yet to offer TV service in NYC? I know there was some sort of hubub a month or so ago about them formally seeking a city franchise, but did it actually happen?


----------



## sharp101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *manhattan12345* /forum/post/13931182
> 
> 
> Verizon spent about a week wiring my (UES) hi-rise in Manhattan for FIOS about 3 weeks ago - and paid the co-op $35,000 for the privilege, heh - although we haven't had any promotional sales pitch from them yet. (When RCN wired our building they set up a table in the lobby for a week with sales guys in it and tried to get people to switch from TW as they were passing by, not sure how many did though. I tried it for a year as they were offering free movie channels up the wazoo but then came back to TW when the special offer ended.) And now I've been seeing Verizon trucks parked all over the neighborhood lately so they are probably doing other buildings here too (Yorkville area). But have they actually got approval yet to offer TV service in NYC? I know there was some sort of hubub a month or so ago about them formally seeking a city franchise, but did it actually happen?



NYC is signing the TV franchise agreement next week on Tuesday the 27th @ 11:00 AM at 22 Reade Street New York, NY. After the franchise agreements is signed by the city it goes to the NYS PSC on July 16th for approval. Once that has been completed FIOS TV will be ready during the summer time. I am also in the Yorkville area and i have had FIOS for the past year (internet + phone) and it is rock solid. I have the 20/5 plan for the internet. Its amazing compared to TWC.


----------



## rgrossman

Last night I was in the London Terrace building (9th Ave @ 24th). There were fiber optic cables up on the hallway moldings. I assumed it was for FIOS.


----------



## latinrage69

does anyone know if TWC dropped the analogs from northern manhattan yet? i went into the diagnostics on my SA 4250HDC and checked out the locals. it said they were digital while other channels like CNN and TNT say "SM" in front of the name of the channel. since i never checked out the diagnostics for the locals or analogs before the 23rd, i don't know if they actually dropped the analogs and replaced them with digital channels. does anyone have a definitive answer?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *latinrage69* /forum/post/13938553
> 
> 
> does anyone know if TWC dropped the analogs from northern manhattan yet? i went into the diagnostics on my SA 4250HDC and checked out the locals. it said they were digital while other channels like CNN and TNT say "SM" in front of the name of the channel. since i never checked out the diagnostics for the locals or analogs before the 23rd, i don't know if they actually dropped the analogs and replaced them with digital channels. does anyone have a definitive answer?



1) The didn't have to replace the analogs with digitals. They have been sending out both versions forever. If you've had a digital box, you weren't actually seeing any of the analog version of the channels (except for TVGuide channel 51 for some reason... but that's another story)


2) Yesterday was the deadline to swap boxes... and i doubt much will happen over the holiday weekend, but I'll check anyways later.


EDIT: Update: Nothing is gone yet. Did notice that 2 channels that had been unscrambled last time I did a run through are now scrambled (48 Bravo and 65 WMBC) Doesn't mean much of anything....


----------



## roykirk1

Is ch 783 (YES HD) working for anyone? Its been out for me since Wed or Thurs.


I am in the east 50s in Manhattan, if that matters...


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roykirk1* /forum/post/13944452
> 
> 
> Is ch 783 (YES HD) working for anyone? Its been out for me since Wed or Thurs.
> 
> 
> I am in the east 50s in Manhattan, if that matters...




Working fine down here in the East 40's.


A_C


----------



## danwilly7

has anyone in twc hudson valley (specifically newburgh) heard anything about the switch coming are way?


----------



## bahill

^^ No, I haven't heard anything like that coming our way yet.


----------



## John Mason

Anyone encounter severe video/audio glitches during the last ~35 mins of A&E's "Andromeda Strain" Monday night (or on other channels ~10:25--11 pm)? Made is mostly unwatchable from S. Manhattan's head end. A cold boot didn't help. Have a fairly ancient 8300HD running Passport Echo, but glitches are very rare here (midtown-East)-- John


----------



## LL3HD

As noted here, a few weeks ago 713HD switched from the national PBS HD feed to the local 13/WNET. The amount of HD programming has dropped and the program guide is usually wrong regarding whether or not a show is HD.


They were showing an older movie, Hello Dolly. I had no interest in watching it but I tuned in to see how the picture quality was and if it were a new HD transfer. The movie looked awful. The aspect ratio was all wrong. Somewhere along the broadcast chain some genius decided to zoom in on the picture to fill the screen cropping the tops and sides. How anyone could have watched this image is beyond belief. I wrote WNET and questioned this. Here is the response. Please be sure to read the last sentence

_Thank you for taking the time to write to Thirteen/WNET expressing your displeasure with the REEL 13 CLASSICS broadcast of HELLO DOLLY. We broadcast the print which the distributor provided and therefore had no control over picture quality. *It was not filmed in HD format, which did not exist in 1969*..._

















If I go to a plumbing store and ask about clogged drains I'd expect a detailed conversation with answers. If I were to ask them for their opinion regarding the current version of HDMI, I'd expect to be shown the door.


I'm asking a television station a reasonable question and I got a plumbing answer.


----------



## LL3HD

From crain's ny business.com

*Verizon moves closer to NYC cable*

*The city's Franchise and Concession Review Committee unanimously passed Verizon's cable franchise agreement, despite concerns from consumer advocates and City Council members*


May 27. 2008 1:55PMBy: Amanda Fung


Verizon Communications Inc. is one step away from offering television service in the five boroughsputting an end to the cable company stranglehold of Time Warner Cable and Cablevision Systems Corp.


On Tuesday, the city's Franchise and Concession Review Committee unanimously passed the cable franchise agreement, despite concerns from consumer advocacy groups and City Council members regarding terms in the contract that cover the build out of the service, consumer protections and support for public access channels.


The 12-year agreement, which the telecom giant reached with the city on April 29, will be forwarded to the New York State Public Service Commission for final approval. Verizon is expected to be given a green light by July.


After many years, real choice for TV is closer to reality for New York City residents, the telecom giant said in a statement released after the 11 a.m. vote. When our proposal is fully approved, New York will be the first major city in the nation to break the cable TV monopoly.


If approval goes as planned, residents in Staten Island and certain neighborhoods in the other boroughs, where the fiber-optic cable network that delivers the TV signal to homes is already deployed, will be able to sign on for the Verizon service by the end of the year. Under the franchise, Verizon must be able to provide TV to all of the city's 3.1 million households by the mid-2014.


Verizon's cable TV franchise deal was 18 months in the making. The City Council passed a law in October 2006 that allowed the phone company to pursue a franchise that would cover the five boroughs. The city's Department of Information Technology and Telecommunications negotiated an agreement with Verizon last month.


Last week, consumer groups such as Common Cause New York and People's Production House as well as City Council members requested that the FCRC delay its vote. They said the public was not given enough time to review the agreement.


On Tuesday, the City Council's Committee on Technology in Government, chaired by Councilmember Gale Brewer, said the FCRC vote is a victory for the city because it encourages competition. However, the committee plans to follow-up with the state PSC about updating or clarifying terms in the contract to address concerns about increased support for public access channels and other issues regarding grants that will address the city's digital divide issue.


In addition to paying the city a cable franchise fee of 5% of annual gross revenue from its TV service, Verizon will pay about $18 million in grants throughout the life of its contract to the support public access channels.
http://www.crainsnewyork.com/apps/pb...FREE&nocache=1


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/13955092
> 
> 
> As noted here, a few weeks ago 713HD switched from the national PBS HD feed to the local 13/WNET. The amount of HD programming has dropped and the program guide is usually wrong regarding whether or not a show is HD.
> 
> 
> They were showing an older movie, Hello Dolly. I had no interest in watching it but I tuned in to see how the picture quality was and if it were a new HD transfer. The movie looked awful. The aspect ratio was all wrong. Somewhere along the broadcast chain some genius decided to zoom in on the picture to fill the screen cropping the tops and sides. How anyone could have watched this image is beyond belief. I wrote WNET and questioned this. Here is the response. Please be sure to read the last sentence
> 
> _Thank you for taking the time to write to Thirteen/WNET expressing your displeasure with the REEL 13 CLASSICS broadcast of HELLO DOLLY. We broadcast the print which the distributor provided and therefore had no control over picture quality. *It was not filmed in HD format, which did not exist in 1969*..._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I go to a plumbing store and ask about clogged drains I'd expect a detailed conversation with answers. If I were to ask them for their opinion regarding the current version of HDMI, I'd expect to be shown the door.
> 
> 
> I'm asking a television station a reasonable question and I got a plumbing answer.



Next time you might have better luck providing some references to how the film was originally created and compare it to the way it was presented on their station. It would better illustrate what a hack job they did on it.


For example:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0064418/technical 

http://www.widescreenmuseum.com/Widescreen/toddlist.htm 


A_C


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/13956408
> 
> 
> Next time you might have better luck providing some references to how the film was originally created and compare it to the way it was presented on their station. It would better illustrate what a hack job they did on it.
> 
> 
> For example:
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0064418/technical
> 
> http://www.widescreenmuseum.com/Widescreen/toddlist.htm
> 
> 
> A_C



I agree, and actually did check IMDB for the original aspect ratio. However, I didn't feel the need to further explain in my email to WNET how wrong their presentation of Hello Dolly was. I tried to be polite and concise.


I obviously got a response from someone who either knows very little about HD, Movies and Aspect Ratios, or, assumes that I'm ignorant to these topics.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/13956538
> 
> 
> I agree, and actually did check IMDB for the original aspect ratio. However, I didn't feel the need to further explain in my email to WNET how wrong their presentation of Hello Dolly was. I tried to be polite and concise.
> 
> 
> I obviously got a response from someone who either knows very little about HD, Movies and Aspect Ratios, or, assumes that I'm ignorant to these topics.



Sit tight; rumor has it they're restoring the Todd-AO 30fps version of Oklahoma and releasing it on Blu-ray.

http://www.amazon.com/Oklahoma-Blu-r.../dp/B0018QRV4I 


Should be a sight to behold!


A_C


----------



## LL3HD

It's always great to see any classic movies restored, especially with a pristine HD transfer. That's why the remark by WNET was pathetic- _..HD.. did not exist in 1969._


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/13955358
> 
> 
> From crain's ny business.com
> 
> *Verizon moves closer to NYC cable*
> 
> *The city's Franchise and Concession Review Committee unanimously passed Verizon's cable franchise agreement, despite concerns from consumer advocates and City Council members*
> 
> 
> If approval goes as planned, residents in Staten Island and certain neighborhoods in the other boroughs, where the fiber-optic cable network that delivers the TV signal to homes is already deployed, will be able to sign on for the Verizon service by the end of the year. *Under the franchise, Verizon must be able to provide TV to all of the city's 3.1 million households by the mid-2014.*



So assuming they get final approval in July, how long before Manhattan residents can subscribe?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/13957057
> 
> 
> So assuming they get final approval in July, how long before Manhattan residents can subscribe?



As soon as your building is wired.....


When that is... I'm sure Verizon doesn't even know for sure yet...


----------



## manhattan12345

A few weeks ago here I noted the switch on 713 from the national PBS feed to simulcasting the regular WNET feed and how crappy it looked, and someone said it's because ch. 13 is broke and needs money. I'm not sure why that entails taking off one of the best HD feeds that was out there - but whatever. But it really is sad that this is going on, and I hope others write to WNET as I did and tell them that if they want to cultivate a loyal audience then making a bush-league move like this is not the way to do it. Other nets are ramping up their HD offerings, and ch. 13 cuts back just as more and more consumers are finally getting HD sets.


When people were watching 713 they weren't thinking, "Oh, that's the national PBS feed," they were thinking that's ch. 13 HD (even though it wasn't always necessarily the WNET feed). But the ch. 13 brand was being promoted in a very favorable way.


And, really, all they had to do was take off that national feed when airing those pledge programs that they do a few times a year - and I bet some of those concerts were already (or at least now will be) taped in HD - and they would have got a nice chunk of change from HD lovers.


I guess it's not surprising that their response was so clueless, because now it's really just painful to watch ch. 713.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/13955092
> 
> 
> As noted here, a few weeks ago 713HD switched from the national PBS HD feed to the local 13/WNET. The amount of HD programming has dropped and the program guide is usually wrong regarding whether or not a show is HD.
> 
> 
> They were showing an older movie, Hello Dolly. I had no interest in watching it but I tuned in to see how the picture quality was and if it were a new HD transfer. The movie looked awful. The aspect ratio was all wrong. Somewhere along the broadcast chain some genius decided to zoom in on the picture to fill the screen cropping the tops and sides. How anyone could have watched this image is beyond belief. I wrote WNET and questioned this. Here is the response. Please be sure to read the last sentence
> 
> _Thank you for taking the time to write to Thirteen/WNET expressing your displeasure with the REEL 13 CLASSICS broadcast of HELLO DOLLY. We broadcast the print which the distributor provided and therefore had no control over picture quality. *It was not filmed in HD format, which did not exist in 1969*..._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I go to a plumbing store and ask about clogged drains I'd expect a detailed conversation with answers. If I were to ask them for their opinion regarding the current version of HDMI, I'd expect to be shown the door.
> 
> 
> I'm asking a television station a reasonable question and I got a plumbing answer.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *manhattan12345* /forum/post/13957353
> 
> 
> A few weeks ago here I noted the switch on 713 from the national PBS feed to simulcasting the regular WNET feed and how crappy it looked, and someone said it's because ch. 13 is broke and needs money..



I was the one who said the reason was because they are broke but someone else also posted and said something regarding the digital transition. The local station takes priority. It has to be carried. Maybe someone else can explain better but regardless, we're stuck with WNET/13.


----------



## mikeM1

All of a sudden, about 15 minutes ago, the sound on the cable side of the TV completely cut off!! Still waiting for some sorta resolution of the problem. I turned the set off and back on...no difference, still no sound. Anyone *else*??


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/13958655
> 
> 
> All of a sudden, about 15 minutes ago, the sound on the cable side of the TV completely cut off!! Still waiting for some sorta resolution of the problem. I turned the set off and back on...no difference, still no sound. Anyone *else*??



No problem here but in the past, when I’ve had audio problems, the way I corrected it was by going into “settings” and then “more settings” and switching off digital audio to analogue and then going back through the whole routine and putting digital back on, or, leaving it in analogue (I have that hooked up too).


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/13958707
> 
> 
> No problem here but in the past, when I've had audio problems, the way I corrected it was by going into settings and then more settings and switching off digital audio to analogue and then going back through the whole routine and putting digital back on, or, leaving it in analogue (I have that hooked up too).



Thanks Larry..i'm going to try that right now...will let you know what happens.


----------



## mikeM1

no good. i just tried it, going from audio digital out to 2 channel, and then back...made ZERO difference. the sound never came back on. this is very WEIRD.


----------



## mikeM1

i also have component as well as HDMI...no sound in EITHER setting.


----------



## LL3HD









Bummer...







Did you unplug and re plug?


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/13958783
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bummer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you unplug and re plug?



That's next.


----------



## mikeM1

Thanks, Larry...that did the trick.


----------



## ANGEL 35

I have the 8300HDC.While watching TV the screen will flicker on most of the channels. I dont know why this is going on.Any one know why?? Please help.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roykirk1* /forum/post/13944452
> 
> 
> Is ch 783 (YES HD) working for anyone? Its been out for me since Wed or Thurs.
> 
> 
> I am in the east 50s in Manhattan, if that matters...



Im getting Yes HD on 753 UWS 70st







coming in fine.No 783 up here?


----------



## JeffMoney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/13960976
> 
> 
> I have the 8300HDC.While watching TV the screen will flicker on most of the channels. I dont know why this is going on.Any one know why?? Please help.



I have on my 8300HC if im on a HD channel and it flickers or chops i have to go to a non-HD channel and then go back to my HD channel to fix the problem.

I hope that helps..


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/13964954
> 
> 
> I have on my 8300HC if im on a HD channel and it flickers or chops i have to go to a non-HD channel and then go back to my HD channel to fix the problem.
> 
> I hope that helps..



Ill try this the next time it happens.:cool It stoped for now


----------



## ooPAYNEoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/13964954
> 
> 
> I have on my 8300HC if im on a HD channel and it flickers or chops i have to go to a non-HD channel and then go back to my HD channel to fix the problem.
> 
> I hope that helps..



Wish there was a real fix for this







. Sometimes I have to go back and forth 4 times to get the HD to set in properly!


----------



## craftech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *danwilly7* /forum/post/13945664
> 
> 
> has anyone in twc hudson valley (specifically newburgh) heard anything about the switch coming are way?



Haven't heard anything. TV signal in beaver Dam Lake area is really poor and TWC will do absolutely nothing about it. Wish we could get FIOS, bu thanks to the other monopoly (Frontier Communications) it will be forever a no go.


----------



## jcc

Anyone using cable card direct hook up? Can you share your experience? I'm trying to figure out if it's worthwhile for me to get it for my TV. I have only Basic service for which I'm directly connected with cable and no box. I can receive most of the HD channels.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ooPAYNEoo* /forum/post/13965229
> 
> 
> Wish there was a real fix for this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Sometimes I have to go back and forth 4 times to get the HD to set in properly!



Well, the fix for now is to take your box back to TWC and demand an 8300HD (not HDC) if they have them in stock.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/13971750
> 
> 
> Well, the fix for now is to take your box back to TWC and demand an 8300HD (not HDC) if they have them in stock.



As of last week they had some.The problem is sooner or later they will change into HDC type boxs

















Can this happen???


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/13973085
> 
> 
> As of last week they had some.The problem is sooner or later they will change into HDC type boxs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can this happen???



Yeah I think this is going to happen. But at least my hope is that it won't happen until the system is more stable than it is now and it's been better tested.....


Of course with TWC's track record I could be totally off the mark.


Scott


----------



## Berk32

YES HD out for anyone else?

(also ESPNHD and SNYHD broken up?)


----------



## LL3HD

Watching YES HD in Queens right now... no problems...


----------



## skanter1

Thanks for the heas up - out here in midtown mannhattan westside - where are you? Changed yankee game recording to YES SD. Let me know if it comes back...


----------



## Berk32

After 15 minutes on hold...


"our technical dept knows and are working on it"


great.....


----------



## cap_167




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/13986817
> 
> 
> YES HD out for anyone else?
> 
> (also ESPNHD and SNYHD broken up?)



Same exact situation with me as well.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cap_167* /forum/post/13987181
> 
> 
> Same exact situation with me as well.



Looks like *Yes* is back, but now there's no _*Discovery HD Theater*_ (CH 718) in East Midtown. Anyone else?


A_C


----------



## LL3HD

I just checked, (718) working ok in Queens. The AVS Forum is brutally slow.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/13989663
> 
> 
> Looks like *Yes* is back, but now there's no _*Discovery HD Theater*_ (CH 718) in East Midtown. Anyone else?
> 
> 
> A_C



Same exact situation for me.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cap_167* /forum/post/13987181
> 
> 
> Same exact situation with me as well.



SAME,SAME UWS 70st


----------



## lee7n

I would like to watch Discovery's "When We Left the Earth" in HD. You guys helped get us VSHD for the playoff's how about a letter writing campaign to TWCNYC to get Discovery HD on June 8th. I know on June 11th they are moving HD Theater from 718 to 767 so maybe they are almost ready. I already wrote the first letter. Here is the url where you can contact them.
https://www.twcnyc.com/index2.cfm?c=...ontact_us_kana 

thanks guys


----------



## lee7n

anyone have this guys email address?


Thank you for your recent message to Time Warner Cable regarding

programming on our cable lineup.


If you are requesting a new channel please send a letter with your

location and channel request to:


Robert Watson

VP Programming, New Business Development

Time Warner Cable

120 E. 23rd Street 9th Floor

New York, NY 10010


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/13997220
> 
> 
> I would like to watch Discovery's "When We Left the Earth in HD. You guys helped get us VSHD for the playoff's how about a letter writing campaign to TWCNYC to get Discovery HD on June 8th. I know on June 11th they are moving HD Theater from 718 so they must be almost ready. I already wrote the first letter. Here is the url where you can contact them.
> https://www.twcnyc.com/index2.cfm?c=...ontact_us_kana
> 
> thanks guys



I'm confused... We already get the *Discovery Channel* in HD on channel 718.










A_C


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/13997724
> 
> 
> anyone have this guys email address?
> 
> 
> Thank you for your recent message to Time Warner Cable regarding
> 
> programming on our cable lineup.
> 
> 
> If you are requesting a new channel please send a letter with your
> 
> location and channel request to:
> 
> 
> Robert Watson
> 
> VP Programming, New Business Development
> 
> Time Warner Cable
> 
> 120 E. 23rd Street 9th Floor
> 
> New York, NY 10010



OMG, they're still working out of that crappy building on 23rd Street. I figured they all moved up to Time Warner Center by now and that dump was converted into condos.


A_C


----------



## lee7n

We have HD Theater, not the simulcast of the discovery channel which is part of the discovery suite


----------



## lee7n

yea they are still on 23rd, the customer area where you pick up boxes is not so bad, I wonder why they have not moved it to the time warner center too


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/13997763
> 
> 
> I'm confused... We already get the *Discovery Channel* in HD on channel 718.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A_C


*Discovery HD Theater* (718) is the channel we’ve had for a while.

*Discovery HD* (766) is the basic Discovery channel that is the same –SD or HD

We get 766 here in Queens. Perhaps not all of this market gets 766?


----------



## lee7n

Yea we do not get that in manhattan, we just get the HD theater which shows the same stuff over and over lol. They only gave us animal planet HD in the last group of hd channels that we got.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/13997948
> 
> 
> Yea we do not get that in manhattan, we just get the HD theater which shows the same stuff over and over lol. They only gave us animal planet HD in the last group of hd channels that we got.



I C - You mean to tell me you're not completely transfixed by the Mecum Auto Auctions??


A_C


----------



## lee7n

That is on too much these days, seems like everytime I switch to that channel its on again and it is like 3 hrs long lol


----------



## LL3HD









I'll watch that show once in a while-- until my wife wants to throw a brick through the screen. That auctioneer can be like chalk on a blackboard.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/13997948
> 
> 
> Yea we do not get that in manhattan, we just get the HD theater which shows the same stuff over and over lol. They only gave us animal planet HD in the last group of hd channels that we got.



Manhattan won't be getting any more HD until the transition from analog to digital cable is complete (which could be at any time over the next few months...)


Staten Island, Queens, and Brooklyn have already completed this process.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/13998077
> 
> 
> Manhattan won't be getting any more HD until the transition from analog to digital cable is complete (which could be at any time over the next few months...)
> 
> 
> Staten Island, Queens, and Brooklyn have already completed this process.



That's a real downer Berk but you guys have said that before and magically we got a few channels last month. They can get rid of the Hallmark Channel what a waste lol so you never know


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/13998115
> 
> 
> That's a real downer Berk but you guys have said that before and magically we got a few channels last month. They can get rid of the Hallmark Channel what a waste lol so you never know



Naaa... Keep Hallmark; dump the cooking channel. I have yet to see a single widescreen program on that channel.


And the color balance is sometimes truly bizarre...


A_C


----------



## Berk32

They added a bunch thanks to an initial 'testing' of removal of a few analog channels earlier in the year (or late last year... already forgetting....)


It would seem that we are currently maxed-out... but as soon they drop the scrambled analog channels (supposedly nobody is supposed to have an analog box anymore as of ~10 days ago) - we'll have enough space for them to add everything they have the rights too (and more)


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/13997724
> 
> 
> anyone have this guys email address?
> 
> 
> Robert Watson
> 
> VP Programming, New Business Development
> 
> Time Warner Cable
> 
> 120 E. 23rd Street 9th Floor
> 
> New York, NY 10010


 [email protected]


----------



## lee7n

thanks Andy


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/13998245
> 
> 
> They added a bunch thanks to an initial 'testing' of removal of a few analog channels earlier in the year (or late last year... already forgetting....)
> 
> 
> It would seem that we are currently maxed-out... but as soon they drop the scrambled analog channels (supposedly nobody is supposed to have an analog box anymore as of ~10 days ago) - we'll have enough space for them to add everything they have the rights too (and more)



I know there are some analog boxs out there.How do they pick them up














We need digital


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/13998955
> 
> 
> I know there are some analog boxs out there.How do they pick them up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need digital



Supposedly, all Manhattan analog boxes were supposed to be traded in by now....


If anyone still has one and was told to trade it in.... well then it's their own fault...


----------



## LL3HD

*AP
Time Warner Cable tries metering Internet use

Monday June 2, 5:37 pm ET


By Peter Svensson, AP Technology Writer*


Time Warner Cable starts customer trial with metered Internet access in Texas


NEW YORK (AP) -- You're used to paying extra if you use up your cell phone minutes, but will you be willing to pay extra if your home computer goes over its Internet allowance?

Time Warner Cable Inc. customers -- and, later, others -- may have to, if the company's test of metered Internet access is successful.

On Thursday, new Time Warner Cable Internet subscribers in Beaumont, Texas, will have monthly allowances for the amount of data they upload and download. Those who go over will be charged $1 per gigabyte, a Time Warner Cable executive told the Associated Press.

Metered billing is an attempt to deal fairly with Internet usage, which is very uneven among Time Warner Cable's subscribers, said Kevin Leddy, Time Warner Cable's executive vice president of advanced technology.

Just 5 percent of the company's subscribers take up half of the capacity on local cable lines, Leddy said. Other cable Internet service providers report a similar distribution.


"We think it's the fairest way to finance the needed investment in the infrastructure," Leddy said.


Metered usage is common overseas, and other U.S. cable providers are looking at ways to rein in heavy users. Most have download caps, but some keep the caps secret so as not to alarm the majority of users, who come nowhere close to the limits. Time Warner Cable appears to be the first major ISP to charge for going over the limit: Other companies warn, then suspend, those who go over.


Phone companies are less concerned about congestion and are unlikely to impose metered usage on DSL customers, because their networks are structured differently.


Time Warner Cable had said in January that it was planning to conduct the trial in Beaumont, but did not give any details. On Monday, Leddy said its tiers will range from $29.95 a month for relatively slow service at 768 kilobits per second and a 5-gigabyte monthly cap to $54.90 per month for fast downloads at 15 megabits per second and a 40-gigabyte cap. Those prices cover the Internet portion of subscription bundles that include video or phone services. Both downloads and uploads will count toward the monthly cap.


A possible stumbling block for Time Warner Cable is that customers have had little reason so far to pay attention to how much they download from the Internet, or know much traffic makes up a gigabyte. That uncertainty could scare off new subscribers.


Those who mainly do Web surfing or e-mail have little reason to pay attention to the traffic caps: a gigabyte is about 3,000 Web pages, or 15,000 e-mails without attachments. But those who download movies or TV shows will want to pay attention. A standard-definition movie can take up 1.5 gigabytes, and a high-definition movie can be 6 to 8 gigabytes.


Time Warner Cable subscribers will be able to check out their data consumption on a "gas gauge" on the company's Web page.

The company won't apply the gigabyte surcharges for the first two months. It has 90,000 customers in the trial area, but only new subscribers will be part of the trial.


Billing by the hour was common for dial-up service in the U.S. until AOL introduced an unlimited-usage plan in 1996. Flat-rate, unlimited-usage plans have been credited with encouraging consumer Internet use by making billing easy to understand.


"The metered Internet has been tried and tested and rejected by the consumers overwhelmingly since the days of AOL," information-technology consultant George Ou told the Federal Communications Commission at a hearing on ISP practices in April.


Metered billing could also put a crimp in the plans of services like Apple Inc.'s iTunes that use the Internet to deliver video. DVD-by-mail pioneer Netflix Inc. just launched a TV set-top box that receives an unlimited stream of Internet video for as little as $8.99 per month.


Comcast Corp., the country's largest cable company, has suggested that it may cap usage at 250 gigabytes per month. Bend Cable Communications in Bend, Ore., used to have multitier bandwidth allowances, like the ones Time Warner Cable will test, but it abandoned them in favor of an across-the-board 100-gigabyte cap. Bend charges $1.50 per extra gigabyte consumed in a month.

http://www.timewarnercable.com 
http://www.bendcable.com 

http://biz.yahoo.com/ap/080602/tec_t...rnet.html?.v=4


----------



## slumpey326

is anyone else having problems with internet being really slow in UWS, New York City. Been like this for a few days now. I hate time warner, cant wait for verizon fios to come.


----------



## manhattan12345




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/13997797
> 
> 
> OMG, they're still working out of that crappy building on 23rd Street. I figured they all moved up to Time Warner Center by now and that dump was converted into condos.
> 
> 
> A_C



Hah well of course, now that TW Cable is no longer part of the TW empire it will never happen, but even if it still was part of TW they would never let scrubby cable customers in there. There has always been a two-tiered system - in fact, I remember seeing CNN HD about 8 months ago at Ted's Montana Grill (that's the steak house on W. 46 St. owned by Ted Turner) long before CNN became available on ch. 710 to everyone else in Manhattan.


But on another note, someone just asked: _"I know there are some analog boxs out there. How do they pick them up. We need digital"_ - Oy gevalt, I asked on this site about SIX MONTHS ago why doesn't TW just proclaim: Okay, here's a deadline, you must switch to digital by X date - hell, give them 3 freakin months to do it - and after that point, no more cable for you if you haven't switched.


But no-one responded with an answer.


I still don't understand. Sure, there might be some old people where maybe they are on the ancient system, but, you know what - give them plenty of notice then shut them off if they don't switch their boxes. We don't have party line phones or horse and buggies anymore, everyone made the transition to new technology when they had to, so make them switch too or else do without. Why should a bunch of McCain-age fogies be the controlling factor of the cable system in the nation's media capital.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slumpey326* /forum/post/14000736
> 
> 
> is anyone else having problems with internet being really slow in UWS, New York City. Been like this for a few days now. I hate time warner, cant wait for verizon fios to come.




they probably started metering your internet usage


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/13999820
> 
> 
> Supposedly, all Manhattan analog boxes were supposed to be traded in by now....
> 
> 
> If anyone still has one and was told to trade it in.... well then it's their own fault...



I thought it was just Northern Manhattan that had to trade in their analog boxes?


----------



## AndyHDTV

plenty more HD programming coming to our local HD channels:


CBS Evening News in HD - Late June/Early July 2008

Sesame Street in HD - August 2008

Fox News Sunday in HD - August 2008

60 Minutes in HD - September 2008

ABC World News in HD - September 2008

Nightline in HD - September 2008

20/20 in HD - September 2008

Entertainment Tonight in HD - September 2008

The Insider in HD - September 2008

Ellen DeGeneres in HD - September 2008

Dr. Phil in HD - September 2008

Oprah in HD- Fall 2008

Cops in HD - Fall 2008

Survivor in HD - Fall 2008

Meet the Press in HD - 2009


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/14001056
> 
> 
> I thought it was just Northern Manhattan that had to trade in their analog boxes?



possibly....


it's not clear...


we had one person claim that he got notice in northern Manhattan...


It would really really really suck if TWC waited until they took care of southern Manhattan before 'converting' all of Manhattan together....


----------



## G1Ravage

What is FOX 5 waiting for? They and their sister-station My9 are the only local newscasts still NOT broadcasting in HD.


And what's up with Weather Channel HD? The time for the launch of their wonderful "HD studio" has come and passed. And while they're certainly in a new studio, they're still not broadcasting in HD. Still getting the "non local local forecast".


Some of their promos and commercials are in HD.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slumpey326* /forum/post/14000736
> 
> 
> is anyone else having problems with internet being really slow in UWS, New York City. Been like this for a few days now. I hate time warner, cant wait for verizon fios to come.



I've been having the same problem on the UES. Pages are very slow to load, or they time out. Frustrating for sure. Still experiencing it this morning.


----------



## eljeffreynyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eljeffreynyc* /forum/post/13924244
> 
> 
> im in whitestone, queens and since last week Ive noticed quite a few Verizon trucks in the area. They are putting some yellow rope all along the poles, could this be for FIOS?



Update to my post a few weeks back. The yellow ropes have now been replaced with some sort of cabling. I asked a Verizon worker yesterday whats going on and he said they are wiring FIOS and that they should be up in my area by August.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/13998245
> 
> 
> They added a bunch thanks to an initial 'testing' of removal of a few analog channels earlier in the year (or late last year... already forgetting....)
> 
> 
> It would seem that we are currently maxed-out... but as soon they drop the scrambled analog channels (supposedly nobody is supposed to have an analog box anymore as of ~10 days ago) - we'll have enough space for them to add everything they have the rights too (and more)



I believe that is only true for Northern Manhattan. As far as I know they have not started the removal of analog channels (or forcing people to exchange their analog boxes) in Southern Manhattan yet.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/14001102
> 
> 
> plenty more HD programming coming to our local HD channels:
> 
> 
> CBS Evening News in HD - Late June/Early July 2008
> 
> Sesame Street in HD - August 2008
> 
> Fox News Sunday in HD - August 2008
> 
> 60 Minutes in HD - September 2008
> 
> ABC World News in HD - September 2008
> 
> Nightline in HD - September 2008
> 
> 20/20 in HD - September 2008
> 
> Entertainment Tonight in HD - September 2008
> 
> The Insider in HD - September 2008
> 
> Ellen DeGeneres in HD - September 2008
> 
> Dr. Phil in HD - September 2008
> 
> Oprah in HD- Fall 2008
> 
> Cops in HD - Fall 2008
> 
> Survivor in HD - Fall 2008
> 
> Meet the Press in HD - 2009



What about Judge Judy????











A_C


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/14004563
> 
> What about Judge Judy????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A_C



Do you really want to see her in HD? lol


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/14004102
> 
> 
> I believe that is only true for Northern Manhattan. As far as I know they have not started the removal of analog channels (or forcing people to exchange their analog boxes) in Southern Manhattan yet.



Nothing has been removed in northern Manhattan yet either (not since HBO/Showtime/Cinemax/TMC were taken off analog a while back.. and that was done for everyone)


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/14005213
> 
> 
> Do you really want to see her in HD? lol













It makes all the difference!


A_C


----------



## johnosolis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/13997220
> 
> 
> I would like to watch Discovery's "When We Left the Earth" in HD. You guys helped get us VSHD for the playoff's how about a letter writing campaign to TWCNYC to get Discovery HD on June 8th. I know on June 11th they are moving HD Theater from 718 to 767 so maybe they are almost ready. I already wrote the first letter. Here is the url where you can contact them.
> https://www.twcnyc.com/index2.cfm?c=...ontact_us_kana
> 
> thanks guys



My personal wish list: USA HD and Sci-Fi HD ... so I can watch WWE's Raw and ECW. (We already have Friday Night Smack-Down on CW HD).


- Brooklyn


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnosolis* /forum/post/14006692
> 
> 
> My personal wish list: USA HD and Sci-Fi HD ... so I can watch WWE's Raw and ECW. (We already have Friday Night Smack-Down on CW HD).
> 
> 
> - Brooklyn



MHD, please. The other boroughs already have it and they show tons of great concerts that don't get shown anywhere else (i.e. no SD simulcast channel shows the programming).


----------



## broadwayblue

so now my internet is pretty much dead. nobody else is down? guess it could be my modem. anyone have the tech support number for Earthlink Cable through TWC? Thanks.


----------



## slumpey326

my earthlink is really slow also. broadwatblue, where are you located. I am UWS


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slumpey326* /forum/post/14008532
> 
> 
> my earthlink is really slow also. broadwatblue, where are you located. I am UWS



I'm in the 90's on the East Side. My service has been going in and out the past couple of days. Seems to be picking up a little (I can actually surf again now) but it's like fast dial up. And I still get pages timing out.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/14008902
> 
> 
> I'm in the 90's on the East Side. My service has been going in and out the past couple of days. Seems to be picking up a little (I can actually surf again now) but it's like fast dial up. And I still get pages timing out.



I've been having similar problems on the UWS (90s)


I haven't completely lost service at all... but its been crawling at times...


I'm going to be very optimistic and hope it has to do with adjustments being made for additions we are hopefully getting soon...


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/14007125
> 
> 
> MHD, please. The other boroughs already have it and they show tons of great concerts that don't get shown anywhere else (i.e. no SD simulcast channel shows the programming).



I gotta say, I could've cared less about MHD, but when Train, Maroon 5 etc. came on, I started DVR'ing it. Pretty good video/audio (though a tad high on the volume side)


----------



## bgrbb

I just moved to brooklyn and got new HD DVR boxes. The new DVRs seem to run on different software than the ones I had in Manhattan and I don't see any way to set up series recordings to the "Save until I delete" option. I am only able to change to save until I delete once the show has recorded. Am I missing something or is TWC using new software that doesn't have this basic option? I think this could be really annoying for vacations, etc. b/c I will lose the shows I want saved before I return.


----------



## TonyNYC

Not sure if this was posted already, but a big announcement for NYC in regards to DOCSIS 3.0 for TWC users.

http://www.lightreading.com/document...55214&site=cdn


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/14008973
> 
> 
> I've been having similar problems on the UWS (90s)
> 
> 
> I haven't completely lost service at all... but its been crawling at times...
> 
> 
> I'm going to be very optimistic and hope it has to do with adjustments being made for additions we are hopefully getting soon...



Im on the UWS. I dont have Earthlink i have road runner Last week i was having problems. Slow service and all the problems that you have or had.As of this week my RR service has a new look,It now says Road Runner High Speed Online. I did not have this before. I think that they were working on this when things were slow ??







They may be doing this with you ??


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/14011461
> 
> 
> Im on the UWS. I dont have Earthlink i have road runner Last week i was having problems. Slow service and all the problems that you have or had.As of this week my RR service has a new look,It now says Road Runner High Speed Online. I did not have this before. I think that they were working on this when things were slow ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They may be doing this with you ??



Should've said.... I have road runner too....


----------



## broadwayblue

Don't Road Runner and Earthlink basically use the same lines? I think Earthlink just pays TWC for them to carry/support their subscribers.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/14015303
> 
> 
> Don't Road Runner and Earthlink basically use the same lines? I think Earthlink just pays TWC for them to carry/support their subscribers.



That is indeed the case.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/14015527
> 
> 
> That is indeed the case.



How are things going now???


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/14015659
> 
> 
> How are things going now???



Things are so so for me on the UES. Pages load, but they take a few seconds to start downloading. My hotmail account is painfully slow.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/14015659
> 
> 
> How are things going now???



Seems to be 'back to normal' tonight


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/14015795
> 
> 
> Seems to be 'back to normal' tonight



My Road Runner is on the mark














. Every thing running out standing.


----------



## broadwayblue

My internet is still sporadically slow. Think it might be my cable modem?...it's about 6 years old.


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/14026613
> 
> 
> My internet is still sporadically slow. Think it might be my cable modem?...it's about 6 years old.



Take it in and get it changed out. This is one of the nice advantages with TWC. You can go in and change equipment anytime a new model is released and at no cost to you.


If you have that Toshiba 1100 model modem, I highly recommend you exchange that for a more current modem.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/14026650
> 
> 
> Take it in and get it changed out. This is one of the nice advantages with TWC. You can go in and change equipment anytime a new model is released and at no cost to you.
> 
> 
> If you have that Toshiba 1100 model modem, I highly recommend you exchange that for a more current modem.



I have the new RCA modem. I had the old one it was acting up the new one is working.the speed is 100% better then before It may be time for anew one


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/14026913
> 
> 
> I have the new RCA modem. I had the old one it was acting up the new one is working.the speed is 100% better then before It may be time for anew one



Yup. The RCA modems are issued or if you want to use your own cable modem, the Motorola SurfBoard 51xx series of modems is the most popular. I currently use the Arris modem since I have digital phone and internet service bundled with TWC and it performs well and once DOCSIS 3.0 goes live with TWC in the future, I can just switch out my current Arris with one that will support the new standard.


----------



## snobum




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/14001102
> 
> 
> plenty more HD programming coming to our local HD channels:
> 
> 
> CBS Evening News in HD - Late June/Early July 2008
> 
> Sesame Street in HD - August 2008
> 
> Fox News Sunday in HD - August 2008
> 
> 60 Minutes in HD - September 2008
> 
> ABC World News in HD - September 2008
> 
> Nightline in HD - September 2008
> 
> 20/20 in HD - September 2008
> 
> Entertainment Tonight in HD - September 2008
> 
> The Insider in HD - September 2008
> 
> Ellen DeGeneres in HD - September 2008
> 
> Dr. Phil in HD - September 2008
> 
> Oprah in HD- Fall 2008
> 
> Cops in HD - Fall 2008
> 
> Survivor in HD - Fall 2008
> 
> Meet the Press in HD - 2009



Cops has been in HD for a while now....


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snobum* /forum/post/14027362
> 
> 
> Cops has been in HD for a while now....



no it hasn't


16:9 Fox Widescreen SD


----------



## OldSenileGuy

Ack! Is there any way to un-delete something on the DVR of the 8300HD? I deleted something I shouldn't have, and I'd really like to retrieve it if at all possible. Please tell me it's possible!


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OldSenileGuy* /forum/post/14031930
> 
> 
> Ack! Is there any way to un-delete something on the DVR of the 8300HD? I deleted something I shouldn't have, and I'd really like to retrieve it if at all possible. Please tell me it's possible!



It's impossible. My Tivo will let you undelete, 8300HD will not. Check to see if it will be re-broadcast.


----------



## OldSenileGuy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/14032021
> 
> 
> It's impossible. My Tivo will let you undelete, 8300HD will not. Check to see if it will be re-broadcast.



Damn! Oh well, thanks for the speedy response.


----------



## Berk32

Cable is out... digital and analog... how far spread is it?

TWC phone # is busy.... so it must be a significant amount of people


Happened at 5:15


----------



## parkds

Cable is out on the UWS of Manhattan also. Internet, digital, analog, everything. Cannot connect to customer service either. Keep getting a busy signal. Went off here at the same time...5:15ish.


----------



## Berk32

Internet still works for me


----------



## Berk32

I hope this is somehow connected to the analog shutdown (and something got screwed up) (as opposed to just a big general f*ck up)


----------



## DND

Nothing on the TV here. Internet is still working, for now at least.


-Dane


----------



## skanter1

TV and internet working here Midtown West.


----------



## Rieper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DND* /forum/post/14035506
> 
> 
> Nothing on the TV here. Internet is still working, for now at least.
> 
> 
> -Dane



Nothing on TV here (Upper West Side 92nd Street).


I have the Scientific Atlanta 8300HDC box.


The display shows *APP*. No picture or sound.


Customer service line 212-358-0900 is busy.


----------



## slumpey326

out here, 87th and west end


internet works, listening to the horse race on espn.com


----------



## DNINE

I'm on UWS and out. On Demand works thats weird.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/14035625
> 
> 
> TV and internet working here Midtown West.



so right now it sounds like its just a Northern Manhattan thing (Above East 86th Street and above West 79th Street)


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/14035646
> 
> 
> I'm on UWS and out. On Demand works thats weird.



It actually doesn't


(at least I can't select anything to play...)


----------



## carl2680

Cable is out here in the 120sth Morningside heights. Cable and phone working fine. I think it might have to deal with the analog shut down.


----------



## Berk32

Finally got thru...


Outage is "between W79th and W146th between West Side highway and Central Park West/8th Ave"


Doesn't sound like its related to the analog shutdown.... if it was it would affect the entire northern Manhattan region...


----------



## carl2680

This is the second outage this week for me, there was one in my building a few days ago. Lets see when they put it back on if they put the whole system alone with analog too. I am glad is happening today instead of tomorrow night because I gotta watch the finals


----------



## DNINE

On demand works try TnT or Food On demand see what happens.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/14035808
> 
> 
> On demand works try TnT or Food On demand see what happens.



I cant get any to work on my 8300HD box....


(VOD does work differently than the cable signal itself... so its possible it could work)


----------



## ANGEL 35

Every thing working here w70st .


----------



## carl2680

all the on demands channels work fine including the premium ones( Manhattan 121th street).


----------



## DNINE

Now they went out on one set but are working on two others. As more people tune in they will all go down


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/14035836
> 
> 
> Every thing working here w70st .



The problem is north of w79th st


----------



## Berk32

my internet went down for about 10 minutes....


I wonder if that was related to anything....


----------



## Rieper

Do we (TW customers) get any credit on our bill for this downtime?


How soon can we apply for it?


----------



## Berk32

And it's all back..


Doesn't look like any analog is missing


----------



## DND

Internet went out about 20/30 minutes ago and its still down. TV is the same story.


-Dane


----------



## Berk32

one small analog change that i just noticed.


MSG just shifted from 32 to 37


----------



## parkds

Everything including internet is still out at 81th @ West End. (8:25pm)


----------



## Rieper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *parkds* /forum/post/14036263
> 
> 
> Everything including internet is still out at 81th @ West End. (8:25pm)



Try unplugging it from the wall outlet and waiting a few minutes before turning it back on.


My cable is back and working again.


92nd & Columbus Ave.


----------



## LL3HD
















You guys had no coverage at 6:30PM-- give _and_ take 15 minutes??? That means you missed the Belmont? I would be furious!!!! That would've driven me postal.


I just watched it again on my DVR so it wasn't a problem in Queens. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## parkds

Cable and internet are still out here at w81st. (8:54am) It has been almost 16 hours now. Really ridiculous...I don't ever remember losing cable for this long.


----------



## Rieper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/14037222
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys had no coverage at 6:30PM-- give _and_ take 15 minutes??? That means you missed the Belmont? I would be furious!!!! That would’ve driven me postal.
> 
> 
> I just watched it again on my DVR so it wasn’t a problem in Queens. Sorry to hear that.



I already posted that I had to pull out my antenna in order to watch the Belmont.


Luckily my Sony XBR5 has an HD tuner, so I got to watch the race in HD with my antenna.


Feel sorry for those who missed watching history. Even though Big Brown lost the race...


----------



## MacAlert

Well, my internet has dropped out about 3 times in the last 30min and my TV is freezing every 10-15 min. Pretty sure everything will go out here soon.


----------



## LL3HD









So far... so good.. in my part of Queens.


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/14039227
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far... so good.. in my part of Queens.



Errr, I'm in Flushing too........I think I should get my modem changed.


Is this normal for a cable modem :


> Quote:
> Received Signal Strength: -9.2 dBmV


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacAlert* /forum/post/14039365
> 
> 
> Errr, I'm in Flushing too........I think I should get my modem changed.



If you are having problems with both the internet and the television, perhaps it might be a tech visit situation? The signal coming in might be a problem(?).


Are you in a house or a building?


Recently the city did perform their every 7 to 10 year massive pruning mission pillaging through our tree lined streets with convoys of wood chippers, bucket trucks and troop movers, actually doing a great job but leaving many dangling wires in their wake. I almost lost my cable run to my house due to their enthusiasm, fortunately, I was present during that battle. Did you check your outside hookup situation?


----------



## roykirk1

Hi


Does anybody know how to contact TWC NY Technology? I have called the 358-0900 number, but those folks dont know anything and dont care.


My issue:


1) Lineup changes are reflected on the guide, but does not seem to be used for DVR. Example: today, my DVR recorded Universal HD from 1-3PM because it thought Poker was on. However they were showing Hockey. The guide accurately reflects that Hockey was on, but the DVR recorded anyway.


2) The DVR clears space before it is needed. It deleted enough space for 2 hours of HD content at 1PM. I discovered the issue at 1:15PM, but it was too late. I had already lost countless hours of SD content. (I know, I should have checked upcoming recordings.)


3) And there is no way to un-delete. How come Tivo can (undelete) but TWC's DVR cannot? On my Tivo, I would have been able to save most of the shows that were deleted!!!


The customer rep kept saying they dont control what is broadcast. Doh. I know that. But they told you Hockey was on, and you didnt use that information!


Anyway, I'd like to know this issue is raised to the people that actually care and can do something about it.


Thanks


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacAlert* /forum/post/14039365
> 
> 
> Errr, I'm in Flushing too........I think I should get my modem changed.
> 
> 
> Is this normal for a cable modem :



-9.2 is a bit low... should work but is at the bottom end of 'acceptable'. Id like to see it between -3 and +3.


----------



## parkds

Is anybody still suffering the outage that began yesterday? 24 hours later and still no cable or internet.


----------



## SPG1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *parkds* /forum/post/14040678
> 
> 
> Is anybody still suffering the outage that began yesterday? 24 hours later and still no cable or internet.



I got my cable back this morning. No internet outage because i have Fios internet.


Cable: TWC

Internet: Verizon Fios


----------



## ilikepie

I dont know if anyone heard but theres a promotion for 3 months hbo. When i called i was offered 3 months of hbo or 1 month hbo and 1 month cinemax.

http://forums.slickdeals.net/showthread.php?t=832958


----------



## locogrande




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *parkds* /forum/post/14040678
> 
> 
> Is anybody still suffering the outage that began yesterday? 24 hours later and still no cable or internet.





just came back at around 6pm here at 81st on UWS. total outage time > 24 hours.


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/14039922
> 
> 
> -9.2 is a bit low... should work but is at the bottom end of 'acceptable'. Id like to see it between -3 and +3.



Could this be why my internet is very slow at times and disconnects every once in a while?


----------



## KavMan

Anyone getting no picture hooked up to component? About 1 hour or so the picture for component turned gray but I can still see the channel information when changing channels.


Watching through s-vdeo the picture is there. What's going on?


----------



## d3193




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ilikepie* /forum/post/14041134
> 
> 
> I dont know if anyone heard but theres a promotion for 3 months hbo. When i called i was offered 3 months of hbo or 1 month hbo and 1 month cinemax.
> 
> http://forums.slickdeals.net/showthread.php?t=832958



I called to ask about this in Manhattan, and was offered one month of free HBO and Cinemax - no Showtime.


On another subject, are we not getting _When We Left Earth_ in HD on TWC? Such great reviews, but I can only find it on the Discovery SD channel.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *d3193* /forum/post/14042661
> 
> 
> On another subject, are we not getting _When We Left Earth_ in HD on TWC? Such great reviews, but I can only find it on the Discovery SD channel.



Because Manhattan doesn't get DiscoveryHD yet (the other Boros do)


----------



## ANGEL 35

I see in the paper today how wide the outage was Does every one have there cable &internet back??


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roykirk1* /forum/post/14039816
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'd like to know this issue is raised to the people that actually care and can do something about it.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Don't waste your time.


A_C


----------



## broadwayblue

how do you test your modem signal strength?


----------



## locogrande

cable/internet came back for me (UWS 81st st.) last night around 6pm but went out again today around 11am. Still out now (5:15pm)


this is getting REALLY ridiculous. even more ridiculous is that I guess not enough people have called so that it is not yet considered an "outage" (instead, they gave me an appointment for wednesday morning) which I assume means they are not working on fixing it...


so pissed.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *locogrande* /forum/post/14047801
> 
> 
> cable/internet came back for me (UWS 81st st.) last night around 6pm but went out again today around 11am. Still out now (5:15pm)
> 
> 
> this is getting REALLY ridiculous. even more ridiculous is that I guess not enough people have called so that it is not yet considered an "outage" (instead, they gave me an appointment for wednesday morning) which I assume means they are not working on fixing it...
> 
> 
> so pissed.



Is any one else have this problem







No problems south of 79st.







Call TWC and report any problems


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/14048060
> 
> 
> Is any one else have this problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problems south of 79st.



I was out of my apt most of the weekend, so i was out of the loop on this issue. But i WILL tell you THIS: my TWC internet modem has been going ON and OFF most of the morning/afternoon. It kept changing like that, every 15-20 minutes or so. But luckily, it's been more ON than OFF over the last couple of hours.


----------



## locogrande




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *locogrande* /forum/post/14047801
> 
> 
> cable/internet came back for me (UWS 81st st.) last night around 6pm but went out again today around 11am. Still out now (5:15pm)
> 
> 
> this is getting REALLY ridiculous. even more ridiculous is that I guess not enough people have called so that it is not yet considered an "outage" (instead, they gave me an appointment for wednesday morning) which I assume means they are not working on fixing it...
> 
> 
> so pissed.






came back around 8:30pm tonight. guessing this one was not as widespread given the lack of outcry on here but i do know it was a least 2-3 block radius of here (81st/wea).


----------



## carl2680

Interesting article
http://www.multichannel.com/article/...?desc=topstory


----------



## carl2680

They say that they will have 100 channels by year end which is good, but FIOS will have 150.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/14052469
> 
> 
> Interesting article
> http://www.multichannel.com/article/...?desc=topstory


_*FiOS is cannibalizing itself, Hobbs said.*_


Any idea what he means by this?


A_C


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/14052542
> 
> _*FiOS is cannibalizing itself, Hobbs said.*_
> 
> 
> Any idea what he means by this?
> 
> 
> A_C











*can·ni·bal·ize (kn-b-lz)*


> Quote:
> v. can·ni·bal·ized, can·ni·bal·iz·ing, can·ni·bal·iz·es
> 
> v.tr.
> 
> 1. To remove serviceable parts from (damaged airplanes, for example) for use in the repair of other equipment of the same kind.
> 
> 2. To deprive of vital elements or resources, such as personnel, equipment, or funding, for use elsewhere: "It becomes necessary to cannibalize unsuccessful projects to fund those which can proceed" Daily Report for



It would have been nice if Time Warner Cable chief operating officer Landel Hobbs, presented some examples of this cannibalism.


----------



## manhattan12345

In that part of the article he was talking about TW's increasing share of the high speed data market, and that digital subscriber line service is declining among telcos like Verizon. I guess he is saying FIOS is taking it away from the regular telephone company? Which is sort of like saying Verizon Wireless is taking away business from their landline side. But I'm not sure if Verizon cares which division it gets its money from.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *manhattan12345* /forum/post/14053254
> 
> 
> In that part of the article he was talking about TW's increasing share of the high speed data market, and that digital subscriber line service is declining among telcos like Verizon. I guess he is saying FIOS is taking it away from the regular telephone company? Which is sort of like saying Verizon Wireless is taking away business from their landline side. But I'm not sure if Verizon cares which division it gets its money from.










That makes sense, but, when FIOS finally gets their infrastructure in place, then, Time Warner will be the ones getting cannibalized.


----------



## manhattan12345

*Verizon To Add 'At Least' 25 HD Channels This Summer,

Telco Eyes 150-Channel High-Definition Lineup By End of 2008*

By Todd Spangler -- Multichannel News

*"Verizon Communications will turn up the heat on cable and satellite competitors this summer, adding more than 60 channels to the FiOS TV lineup, including more than 25 high-definition channels.


The FiOS TV HD lineup will now range from 52 to 65, depending on market, and Verizon reiterated its goal of offering 150 HD linear channels by the end of 2008.


New channels in the HD neighborhood will include Lifetime, Animal Planet, TLC, Science Channel, Smithsonian Channel and Outdoor Channel. Subscribers to FiOS TV's Movie Package will see a five new HD channels from Starz Entertainment and Showtime Networks.


"We are aggressively acquiring high-quality programming in both standard and high definition that appeals to a broad array of viewers," FiOS TV vice president of content and programming Terry Denson said in a statement.


Verizon spokeswoman Heather Wilner said the telco is not providing a full list of the new HD and SD channels that will be added to the service at this time. The announcement Thursday is "a preview of the overall channel content additions" slated for FiOS TV this summer, she said.


The new channels will be added region by region, starting in early July, and will be activated in all FiOS systems over the next few months."*


Does anyone know how their HD line-up compares to TW right now? I've heard it actually doesn't compare too well, but not sure. I guess their pic quality and Internet speed might be selling points for me to switch if the HD lineup isn't much better.


By the way, they have already finished wiring my building, so I'm going to be curious to see what prices and freebies they offer to get customers to switch once they get the city's franchise approval to start providing service.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *manhattan12345* /forum/post/14054254
> 
> *Verizon To Add 'At Least' 25 HD Channels This Summer,
> 
> Telco Eyes 150-Channel High-Definition Lineup By End of 2008*
> 
> By Todd Spangler -- Multichannel News
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, they have already finished wiring my building, so I'm going to be curious to see what prices and freebies they offer to get customers to switch once they get the city's franchise approval to start providing service.



I understand the FIOS HD picture is noticeably superior to Cable's, but their lineup still leaves a great deal to be desired. There's also some very well documented problems with the DVR they issue.


At this point, all things considered, I wouldn't automatically jump ship just because I could get FIOS. The TWC HD lineup isn't bad and the service (at least on the East Side) has been extremely reliable lately.


A_C


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/14055572
> 
> 
> I understand the FIOS HD picture is noticeably superior to Cable's, but their lineup still leaves a great deal to be desired. There's also some very well documented problems with the DVR they issue.
> 
> 
> At this point, all things considered, I wouldn't automatically jump ship just because I could get FIOS.



If there are discernable improvements in picture quality, I am there, regardless. PQ supersedes channel line up. And I believe they have multi room DVR capabilities but I don't know if this if for HD. At the least, we will have options, competition, for internet and phone service too.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/14055902
> 
> 
> If there are discernable improvements in picture quality, I am there, regardless. PQ supersedes channel line up. And I believe they have multi room DVR capabilities but I don’t know if this if for HD. *At the least, we will have options, competition, for internet and phone service too*.



That's the most important part. That article (linked to a few post up) spoke to TWC's efforts to fight back against Verizon.

_"the cable operator is prepared to fight back the threat with advanced services and innovative pricing plans."_


TWC would be happy to give us as little as possible for as much as they could charge if FIOS never came to town. Boo Hoo TWC. Party's over! Now the customer finally has a say...the way it should be.


And call me crazy, but does anyone see Start Over or Price Lock as actual benefits? Perhaps Start Over, if it lets me rewind shows that I started watching mid way through and I hadn't DVR'd them. But Price Lock...isn't that just TWC's way of giving a slight discount now to prevent their customers from getting a bigger discount later?


----------



## lewisr

Hi - is anyone else having issues right now with 705 / fox hd?


Choppy, loss of audio, picture freezing.


Thanks,

Lewis


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lewisr* /forum/post/14057395
> 
> 
> Hi - is anyone else having issues right now with 705 / fox hd?
> 
> 
> Choppy, loss of audio, picture freezing.



Yes, all of the above. I think it's the severe weather we're experiencing.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/14057500
> 
> 
> Yes, all of the above. I think it's the severe weather we're experiencing.



reminds me of my DirecTv days. guess we'll be experiencing sun spots in a few days.


----------



## Berk32

Since some changes have been made in Northern Manhattan (very minor) - I'll have an updated spreadsheet tomorrow night...


Notes so far:

1) No more QAM64 in use

2) Most unassigned active signals have been cleared out (remaining ones likely active onDemand content)

3) No analog channels have been dropped recently


----------



## John Mason

HDNet's summer schedule shifts its 10-min Saturday test patterns to 10 am ET starting 6/14/08. (Visit HD.Net and search schedule for 'test' 7 days ahead.) The last four minutes feature resolution wedges for measuring display (and delivery system) resolution limits. This earlier post has a measurement technique for reading horizontal resolution across a 16X9 screen width. (Vertical resolution, using the horizontal converging lines, involves multiplying the 'gray-out point' on wedge lines only by 100 for a reading.) This site outlines adjustments using the patterns. (Adjusting set sharpness controls, without causing ghost-like ringing on resolution wedges, sometimes enhances visible resolution.)


A few AVSers, in smaller TWC cities it seems, have reported measuring close to 1920X1080 from HDNet's pattern with true-1080p displays. That's a gray-out point of ~10.7 on the vertical wedges; (10.7X100X1.78). But many seem limited to ~1300 lines effective resolution . Whether that's due to STB limitations or head-end rate shaping isn't clear. Also, while Verizon's FIOS is noted for not re-compressing HD (or SD) from program suppliers and better PQ, some AVSers with FIOS have reported restricted HDNet test pattern resolution, not full 1920X1080. HDNet is just one channel from a head end, but it's a measurement tool. -- John


----------



## latinrage69

hd theater has been moved from 718 to 767 in manhattan and brooklyn/queens receive plant green HD on 768.


----------



## RichMorrison

Is it just me or does TWC's HD PQ suck? LoL. My 360 looks great on my TV, but this damn cable looks so bad.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RichMorrison* /forum/post/14063117
> 
> 
> Is it just me or does TWC's HD PQ suck? LoL. My 360 looks great on my TV, but this damn cable looks so bad.



Yeah it's been looking pretty bad lately -- I've been seeing artifacts everywhere I look. Seems to have gotten worse lately. :-(


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RichMorrison* /forum/post/14063117
> 
> 
> Is it just me or does TWC's HD PQ suck? LoL. My 360 looks great on my TV, but this damn cable looks so bad.



Well, its a lot better than it used to be; and I've been one of the more vocal critics of TWC's picture quality in the past. Here on the East Side it's been pretty good lately, in my view.


I don't think comparing picture quality between Cable TV and Blu-ray is fair. The realities of bandwidth allocation on a cable system results in the video being compressed and of course, this results in reduced picture quality.


The question is, how well does management balance these two priorities? With FIOS nipping at TWC's heels, it's likely that picture quality will be a major consideration when dividing up the pie.


A_C


----------



## AndyHDTV

350 PPV -HD

700 MOD-HD (in S.I.)

701 NY1-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

702 CBS2-HD

703 TNT-HD

704 NBC4-HD

705 FOX5-HD

707 ABC7-HD

708 TBS-HD

709 MY9-HD

710 CNN-HD

711 CW11-HD

713 PBS13-HD

720 MHD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

726 SportsNet New York-HD

727 MSG-HD

728 ESPN-HD

729 ESPN2-HD

734 Universal-HD

738 ABC Family-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

740 History Channel HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

743 Fox Business News HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

744 Fox News HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

746 A&E-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

748 MSG+-HD

749 Disney-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

750 Food Network-HD

752 The Learning Channel-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

753 YES-HD

755 Science Channel-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

762 Lifetime Movies-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

764 HGTV-HD

765 National Geographic-HD

766 Discovery-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

767 HD Theater

768 Planet Green-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

772 Weather Channel-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

776 CINEMAX-HD

777 STARZ-HD

778 TMC-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

779 SHOWTIME-HD

780 HBO-HD

784 Hallmark Movie Channel-HD

786 Animal Planet-HD

787 Toon Disney-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

788 Travel Channel HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

791 GAME-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

792 ESPNews-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

794 Versus-HD

795 NHL-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

796 MOJO-HD

797 HDNet Movies

798 HDNet


----------



## Zytos

I'm in Astoria, Queens. Anyone else not getting these two channels? By "not getting," I mean that if you change to these channels, you get a black screen for about 45 seconds, with glimpses of garbled images thereafter.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RichMorrison* /forum/post/14063117
> 
> 
> Is it just me or does TWC's HD PQ suck? LoL. My 360 looks great on my TV, but this damn cable looks so bad.



To be fair - no HDTV channel on any provider will look as good as an HD game on xbox360 or a BluRay DVD


TV only provides 720p or 1080i... while the others are capable of real 1080p content.


----------



## Berk32

Latest spreadsheet for Northern Manhattan

 

twcHD 6-11-08.zip 31.54296875k . file


----------



## John Mason

Regarding HD picture quality, it's very rare to see blocking artifacts at any time here (mid-town East). Sometimes spot it caused by camera switching during sports coverage--early in the distribution chain. But other forums/threads are choked with motion-artifact complaints from OTA, cable, and DBS viewers. Fiber feeds from local stations here to TWC's head end(s), potentially bypassing any station OTA subchannel problems, may account for some artifact elimination. Whether this artifact elimination is due to rate shaping combined with on-the-fly (real-time) requantization --trimming back higher HD frequencies/resolutions--might require comparisons with original signals from program suppliers. -- John


----------



## hix

How come there are many more HD channels offered to queens, brooklyn, etc., than in manhattan. I think that the HD lineup offered here in manhattan is garbage. If it is a problem with bandwidth or the amount of information needed for the hd signal, I don't believe it. There looks like there are over 1000 channels offered from the TWC manhatta, but there are only about 30 or so HD plus the PPV. Threre are maybe a handful of channels that I do not watch in HD. If there is a problem with bandwidth, get rid of all of the other garbage SD channels that nobody else watches anyway.


I first thought that the HD channels offered by twc were the only ones available, but looked at what other companies (like directtvoffer when I asked myself as to why spike TV isn't HD, as it is primarily a mans channel, and their list seems endless.


What's the deal here??


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hix* /forum/post/14066818
> 
> 
> How come there are many more HD channels offered to queens, brooklyn, etc., than in manhattan. I think that the HD lineup offered here in manhattan is garbage. If it is a problem with bandwidth or the amount of information needed for the hd signal, I don't believe it. There looks like there are over 1000 channels offered from the TWC manhatta, but there are only about 30 or so HD plus the PPV. Threre are maybe a handful of channels that I do not watch in HD. If there is a problem with bandwidth, get rid of all of the other garbage SD channels that nobody else watches anyway.
> 
> 
> I first thought that the HD channels offered by twc were the only ones available, but looked at what other companies (like directtvoffer when I asked myself as to why spike TV isn't HD, as it is primarily a mans channel, and their list seems endless.
> 
> 
> What's the deal here??




Bklyn, Qns & S.I. have more space then manhattan currently. Probably by the end of the summer Northern Manhattan will get upgraded. Followed by Southern Manhattan. But no worries, all NYC systems will have about 100 HD channels in the next 6 months.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hix* /forum/post/14066818
> 
> 
> How come there are many more HD channels offered to queens, brooklyn, etc., than in manhattan. I think that the HD lineup offered here in manhattan is garbage. If it is a problem with bandwidth or the amount of information needed for the hd signal, I don't believe it. There looks like there are over 1000 channels offered from the TWC manhatta, but there are only about 30 or so HD plus the PPV. Threre are maybe a handful of channels that I do not watch in HD. If there is a problem with bandwidth, get rid of all of the other garbage SD channels that nobody else watches anyway.
> 
> 
> I first thought that the HD channels offered by twc were the only ones available, but looked at what other companies (like directtvoffer when I asked myself as to why spike TV isn't HD, as it is primarily a mans channel, and their list seems endless.
> 
> 
> What's the deal here??



The other Boros have dropped premium analog service in the past year at various points, thus clearing out much space. (Staten Island was first, then parts of Queens, then the rest of Queens and Brooklyn)


(1 analog channel = ~8-12 SD digital channels = 2-3 HD digital channels

so even if they dropped a whole bunch of SD digital channels that many of us would consider a waste of space - it would not give us much more bandwidth for HD - plus you have to remember that it most of those cases those channels are either sent to TWC at no cost per subscriber - and in some cases they even pay TWC to be shown)


Northern Manhattan (north of W 79th st and E 86th st) is currently expected to drop analog service any day now (all customers with analog boxes were supposed to trade them in by now) so we are still waiting on official word on when we will see the space cleared up for more HD.


No idea what the current status is for Southern Manhattan (nobody has come forward saying they've got a notice requiring a trade-in for an analog box) - it's possible they are on the same schedule... its possible TWC will wait for them to trade in their boxes later in the summer before giving the entire Boro the new bulk of channels...


(anyways - a large % of the channels that DirecTV has 'exclusively' at the moment don't exactly have much HD content.... some actually have none at all, and were only created as 'placeholders' so that they could get on DirecTV's new satellite before it 'filled up' as they eventually would add HD content months later)


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/14067235
> 
> 
> 
> (anyways - a large % of the channels that DirecTV has 'exclusively' at the moment don't exactly have much HD content.... some actually have none at all, and were only created as 'placeholders' so that they could get on DirecTV's new satellite before it 'filled up' as they eventually would add HD content months later)




True about the limited HD on the new channels - even yesterday's addition of Planet Green HD has absolutely no HD content on it. Same with Disney, ABC Family.


Just sit tight - as frustrating as it might seem that we're getting more here in Queens, I still find myself gravitating back to the same channels I've had all along.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/14067221
> 
> 
> Bklyn, Qns & S.I. have more space then manhattan currently. Probably by the end of the summer Northern Manhattan will get upgraded. Followed by Southern Manhattan. But no worries, all NYC systems will have about 100 HD channels in the next 6 months.



What is the line between Northern and Southern Manhattan?


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/14068419
> 
> 
> What is the line between Northern and Southern Manhattan?




The Northern Manhattan system is north of W 79th st north of E 86th st


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/14069018
> 
> 
> The Northern Manhattan system is north of W 79th st north of E 86th st



I've always been amused by these utterly racist lines of demarcation.


Back in the 70's when they were drawn, this represented where the rich White people lived, as appose to their poor Black and Hispanic brethren.


Quite a sweet deal for whoever negotiated the original southern Manhattan franchise.


A_C


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/14069194
> 
> 
> I've always been amused by these utterly racist lines of demarcation.
> 
> 
> Back in the 70's when they were drawn, this represented where the rich White people lived, as appose to their poor Black and Hispanic brethren.
> 
> 
> Quite a sweet deal for whoever negotiated the original southern Manhattan franchise.
> 
> 
> A_C



That would be Charles Dolan and Time Life who ran the first cable system of southern Manhattan

(although I don't know if Dolan negotiated the territory, or if NYC set up that way themselves and he just won the bidding)


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/14069194
> 
> 
> I've always been amused by these utterly racist lines of demarcation.
> 
> 
> Back in the 70's when they were drawn, this represented where the rich White people lived, as appose to their poor Black and Hispanic brethren.
> 
> 
> Quite a sweet deal for whoever negotiated the original southern Manhattan franchise.
> 
> 
> A_C



good point. I guess now we are back again with it to a point as FIOS will be picking who they want to give service to over the next 5 years.


----------



## pamnyc2010

Currently, on my regular TV (SDTV), some of my cable channels are not getting clear reception while others are perfect. The cable tech has been over my house 3 times and he can't improve the reception. I'v also switched boxes 3 times without success. The main cable drop is split 3 ways, with one of the lines going to my TV. Is there anything I can do to improve my signal so that all channels are clear, not just some? Could it be the splitter causing some channels to drop in quality? If so, then how come other channels are crystal clear? I want to perfect my cable reception on my SDTV before upgrading to HDTV. I don't know if calling the technician again will fix the problem. TWC don't seemed to0 worried about my issues or concerns. What should I do? What can I do about this?? Any ideas? PLEASE HELP!!


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pamnyc2010* /forum/post/14070111
> 
> 
> Currently, on my regular TV (SDTV), some of my cable channels are not getting clear reception while others are perfect. The cable tech has been over my house 3 times and he can't improve the reception. I'v also switched boxes 3 times without success. The main cable drop is split 3 ways, with one of the lines going to my TV. Is there anything I can do to improve my signal so that all channels are clear, not just some? Could it be the splitter causing some channels to drop in quality? If so, then how come other channels are crystal clear? I want to perfect my cable reception on my SDTV before upgrading to HDTV. I don't know if calling the technician again will fix the problem. TWC don't seemed to0 worried about my issues or concerns. What should I do? What can I do about this?? Any ideas? PLEASE HELP!!



After 3 service calls, these are not questions you should be posing in an AVS forum, after 3 service calls these are questions you shouldn't have to be asking at all!


I would elevate this issue to TWC management and not agree to any more service calls, unless accompanied by a line supervisor.


What specifically do the tech's say is responsible for your poor picture quality?


Do they agree with you that's it's bad? Or do they contend that your picture is normal?


A_C


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pamnyc2010* /forum/post/14070111
> 
> 
> I want to perfect my cable reception on my SDTV before upgrading to HDTV.




doesn't make much sense to me, SD & HD channels run on different frequencies. Don't let that stop u from upgrading to HD.


check out berk32's excel channel spreadsheet above on post #15568.


if the channels that are giving u problems are in a high frequency then TWC might need to boost your signal somehow. maybe from the roof or whereever the wires get sent out to apartments.


----------



## pamnyc2010

Agent_C:


I've already escalated to supervisor, they won't connect me to anyone higher. Do you know of a specific person in this area with real autority to make things happen that I can contact?


One tech said picture is normal, other tech said that there is no way to improve the channels and yet another one said that things would get better after I upgrade to HDTV without explaining how or why.


AndyHDTV:


There was a time when all my channels got good reception. One of the tech's said that each drop can easily handle a split into 3 lines. He also measured the signal strength with a machine on the cable that connects to my TV and stated that it was strong.


Reception is of greatest value to me. And it's not that I'm getting poorer P/Q on trivial channels, but rather CBS, ABC, NBC, TNT and a few others. I REALLY NEED THIS SOLVED.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/14067235
> 
> 
> No idea what the current status is for Southern Manhattan (nobody has come forward saying they've got a notice requiring a trade-in for an analog box)



Because who on this board would still have an analog box??? We're all HD adopters.


----------



## flacfan

I am on UES and have two 8300HD boxes. All was fine last night but this morning one of the boxes was not showing the Programming Guide so I rebooted it (warm and cold).


Time is wrong, boots for 10-15 mins with a few basic channels at the end. Called TWC, they sent a signal and still nothing. They scheduled a Monday appt.


I don't wanna change the box. I got so much stuff recorded and most on external eSATA drive and it plays fine.


I hope it's a temporary issue. My second 8300HD is fine and recording (also has external eSATA HD).


Anyone else experiencing problems like this?


Thanx


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/14070568
> 
> 
> Because who on this board would still have an analog box??? We're all HD adopters.



True... but some people here do have friends (shocking... i know) or relatives that never made the move to digital cable.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/14071012
> 
> 
> True... but some people here do have friends (shocking... i know) or relatives that never made the move to digital cable.



Yeah, I can't think of anyone that I know who still has an analog box.....Most people I know have gone DVR (even if they're not HD) by this point.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pamnyc2010* /forum/post/14070392
> 
> 
> Agent_C:
> 
> 
> I've already escalated to supervisor, they won't connect me to anyone higher. Do you know of a specific person in this area with real autority to make things happen that I can contact?
> 
> 
> One tech said picture is normal, other tech said that there is no way to improve the channels and yet another one said that things would get better after I upgrade to HDTV without explaining how or why.
> 
> 
> AndyHDTV:
> 
> 
> There was a time when all my channels got good reception. One of the tech's said that each drop can easily handle a split into 3 lines. He also measured the signal strength with a machine on the cable that connects to my TV and stated that it was strong.
> 
> 
> Reception is of greatest value to me. And it's not that I'm getting poorer P/Q on trivial channels, but rather CBS, ABC, NBC, TNT and a few others. I REALLY NEED THIS SOLVED.




File a DoITT (the NYC government agency who oversees TWC's franchise) complaint. It'll definitely get their attention. Your case will be assigned to a specific TWC rep, who can assign a high level tech to the service call.


A_C


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pamnyc2010* /forum/post/14070111
> 
> 
> Currently, on my regular TV (SDTV), some of my cable channels are not getting clear reception while others are perfect. The cable tech has been over my house 3 times and he can't improve the reception. I'v also switched boxes 3 times without success. The main cable drop is split 3 ways, with one of the lines going to my TV. Is there anything I can do to improve my signal so that all channels are clear, not just some? Could it be the splitter causing some channels to drop in quality? If so, then how come other channels are crystal clear? I want to perfect my cable reception on my SDTV before upgrading to HDTV. I don't know if calling the technician again will fix the problem. TWC don't seemed to0 worried about my issues or concerns. What should I do? What can I do about this?? Any ideas? PLEASE HELP!!



What channels are you having trouble with and what model of TV do you have?


----------



## pamnyc2010

Agent_C:


I thought about filing a complaint but don't you think the turnover time will be too long? I've just bought a new HDTV (Samsung LN46A650) and theater system that I want to get around to installing ASAP. But what would be the point without solving the reception problem first?


lee7n:


There are several channels but here are the main ones:


1 - NY1

2 - CBS

3 - TNT

4 - NBC

5 - FOX

7 - ABC

9 - UPN

11 - WB


Some channels like CNN are coming in PERFECT!


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pamnyc2010* /forum/post/14075297
> 
> 
> 
> I thought about filing a complaint but don't you think the turnover time will be too long...



I filed three DoITT complaints and I've always received a response within two weeks, by both phone and mail.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pamnyc2010* /forum/post/14075297
> 
> 
> Agent_C:
> 
> 
> I thought about filing a complaint but don't you think the turnover time will be too long? I've just bought a new HDTV (Samsung LN46A650) and theater system that I want to get around to installing ASAP. But what would be the point without solving the reception problem first?
> 
> 
> lee7n:
> 
> 
> There are several channels but here are the main ones:
> 
> 
> 1 - NY1
> 
> 2 - CBS
> 
> 3 - TNT
> 
> 4 - NBC
> 
> 5 - FOX
> 
> 7 - ABC
> 
> 9 - UPN
> 
> 11 - WB
> 
> 
> Some channels like CNN are coming in PERFECT!



What does the picture look like on those channels? Be aware that on an HDTV SD channels may not look very good as well. They are best at displaying 720p, 1080i/p signals. All of those channels you listed have an HD counterpart other than NY1 at least here in Manhattan, I would just hook up your new TV and see how everything looks after that.


----------



## broadwayblue

any reason i shouldn't upgrade my 5 year old modem if i think it may be crapping out?


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pamnyc2010* /forum/post/14075297
> 
> 
> Agent_C:
> 
> 
> I thought about filing a complaint but don't you think the turnover time will be too long? I've just bought a new HDTV (Samsung LN46A650) and theater system that I want to get around to installing ASAP. But what would be the point without solving the reception problem first?
> 
> 
> lee7n:
> 
> 
> There are several channels but here are the main ones:
> 
> 
> 1 - NY1
> 
> 2 - CBS
> 
> 3 - TNT
> 
> 4 - NBC
> 
> 5 - FOX
> 
> 7 - ABC
> 
> 9 - UPN
> 
> 11 - WB
> 
> 
> Some channels like CNN are coming in PERFECT!



I would go ahead and install your new TV, and swap the box out for a new HD one. Most of the channels you listed are available in HD, so this may be a moot point ultimately.


A_C


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/14075682
> 
> 
> I would go ahead and install your new TV, and swap the box out for a new HD one. Most of the channels you listed are available in HD, so this may be a *mute* point ultimately.
> 
> 
> A_C



don't you mean moo point?


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/14075814
> 
> 
> don't you mean moo point?




Thank you Miss. Crabtree!


A_C


----------



## LL3HD




----------



## timewaster

i seemed to have lost Discover HD theatre last night.

The msg on the channel says its been moved to 767, but when i check 767, it is not discover HD but another channel( which i dont remember)

anyone else experience this?

i live in Union Square.


----------



## johnosolis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pamnyc2010* /forum/post/14070111
> 
> 
> TWC don't seemed to0 worried about my issues or concerns. What should I do? What can I do about this?? Any ideas? PLEASE HELP!!



This from an excellent website called consumerist.com :


"203-351-2221 connects you directly to Time Warner Cable's executive customer care division. Jeff Simmermon, Time Warner's Digital Communications Director, sent this number to us himself."


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timewaster* /forum/post/14077423
> 
> 
> i seemed to have lost Discover HD theatre last night.
> 
> The msg on the channel says its been moved to 767, but when i check 767, it is not discover HD but another channel( which i dont remember)
> 
> anyone else experience this?
> 
> i live in Union Square.



try rebooting your box


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/14075659
> 
> 
> any reason i shouldn't upgrade my 5 year old modem if i think it may be crapping out?



If it's five years old, it may only have a 10Mbps port on the LAN side. If that's the case, it's absolutely worth your while to upgrade it.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/14079545
> 
> 
> If it's five years old, it may only have a 10Mbps port on the LAN side. If that's the case, it's absolutely worth your while to upgrade it.



I swapped it out this afternoon on 24th St. Took about 5 minutes total. Returned the old Toshiba PCX2200 and got the newer (but fuglier) RCA DCM425. Plugged it in and I'm back in business.


----------



## skanter1

Anyone else getting lots of audio dropouts and pixelization on YESHD?


Maybe my eSATA drive is getting too hot?


----------



## mabrym

The Mets have an unscheduled doubleheader today, anyway to record SNY from 1 to 9?


----------



## adrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mabrym* /forum/post/14087801
> 
> 
> The Mets have an unscheduled doubleheader today, anyway to record SNY from 1 to 9?



Glutton for punishment eh?







Seriously, once you're on SNY, hit the record button and you should see an option to "create a manual recording". That should do the trick. On another note, I happened to catch the WPIX 60 year Anniversary marathon's showing of the first "Get Smart" episode yesterday. What was 99's password phrase to introduce her to 86? "NY Mets win double-header".


----------



## adrman

Just a heads up. SNY just announced that the first game is on WPIX (11,711). Only the second game is on SNY.


----------



## lee7n

No news lately guys? What am I supposed to do at work?


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/14105561
> 
> 
> No news lately guys? What am I supposed to do at work?



I got a new TV...











A_C


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/14107273
> 
> 
> I got a new TV...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A_C



Nice Agent C, that is a Kuro I take it. How do you like it? I'm not crazy about plasma but I saw a Kuro at Best Buy once and the picture was outstanding. They were playing a Shakira concert on a blu-ray and it just looked perfect. I've seen Panasonic plasma's as well but I wasn't as impressed with those. I will have to live with my XBR2 which is also great but I wish I waited for the XBR4 with the 120hz.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/14109749
> 
> 
> Nice Agent C, that is a Kuro I take it. How do you like it? I'm not crazy about plasma but I saw a Kuro at Best Buy once and the picture was outstanding. They were playing a Shakira concert on a blu-ray and it just looked perfect. I've seen Panasonic plasma's as well but I wasn't as impressed with those. I will have to live with my XBR2 which is also great but I wish I waited for the XBR4 with the 120hz.



I upgraded from an XBR4 and honestly speaking, the improvements are subtle.


When you're already watching a Bentley, upgrading to the Rolls Royce is not such a quantum leap. The biggest difference is of course the blacks. If you watch TV in a completely dark room, the difference is readily apparent and impressive. Other than that, the Sony is an outstanding TV; and frankly, if I had known then what I know now, I would have kept the Sony. It actually had more accurate colors out of the box.


A_C


----------



## Ronster515

When will the local on the 8's on the Weather Channel show my local conditions and forcast just like the SD version does??


Thank you

Ronnie


----------



## zas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronster515* /forum/post/14111912
> 
> 
> When will the local on the 8's on the Weather Channel show my local conditions and forcast just like the SD version does??
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Ronnie



Time Warner needs to update the headend in order for the local forecast to come through on the HD channel.



> Quote:
> The reason it will take cable longer to offer the HD channel, aside from the fact that current bandwidth restrictions would prevent it from being in most providers' lineups, is the fact that local weather forecasts are passed down from a local cable headend, up to 6000 of which would need to be updated to support the HD output.


 http://www.tgdaily.com/content/view/31034/113/


----------



## locogrande

 http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6571330.html 


1) not sure if this is news but E! is getting the HD treatment


2) Versus and GOLF are getting their own HD channels. So the question which most likely affects us most immediately is what happens to those of us who currently receive the combo channel (794) - do we get bumped into one or the other, do we get both, or will we just lose the channel and have Versus and Golf added to the long list of channels we don't get


----------



## locogrande




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *locogrande* /forum/post/14126184
> 
> http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6571330.html
> 
> 
> 1) not sure if this is news but E! is getting the HD treatment
> 
> 
> 2) Versus and GOLF are getting their own HD channels. So the question which most likely affects us most immediately is what happens to those of us who currently receive the combo channel (794) - do we get bumped into one or the other, do we get both, or will we just lose the channel and have Versus and Golf added to the long list of channels we don't get




actually found the answer to my own question in #2 over on engadgetHD.com in the comments section

http://www.broadcastingcable.com/article/CA6571489.html 


Versus/Golf HD will simply be converted to Versus-HD and separate arrangements will have to be made for Golf-HD and obviously E-HD


----------



## jasonDono

I hadn't checked my statement in a while. I have two HD DVRs. Do these charges sound right?


DVR service 9.95

DVR service 9.95

HDextra Combo Pack 15.00

Additional HD DVR service 10.15


Thanks,

Jason


----------



## disafan

How many DVR or cable boxes do you have?


The HDXtra Combo pack for $15 is HD DVR plus HDNet, HDNet Movies, and Mojo.


Thus, with three line items there, either you have many DVRs, or they are overcharging you.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasonDono* /forum/post/14129782
> 
> 
> I hadn't checked my statement in a while. I have two HD DVRs. Do these charges sound right?
> 
> 
> DVR service 9.95
> 
> DVR service 9.95
> 
> HDextra Combo Pack 15.00
> 
> Additional HD DVR service 10.15
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jason




looks like u have 2 SD DVR's and 2 HD DVR's, for a total of 4 DVR's charged


----------



## jasonDono




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/14131301
> 
> 
> looks like u have 2 SD DVR's and 2 HD DVR's, for a total of 4 DVR's charged



Yeah, we only have two HD DVR's. I'll give them a call. Thanks.


----------



## oxfdblue

I was watching _When We Left Earth_ on Discovery HD tonight and every 15 minutes or so (of course when something important was about to be said or shown) the picture froze.


I had to switch channels back and forth to get the thing moving again. I've noticed this more and more of late on several of the HD channels.


I assume this is a bandwidth problem on TWC (on Staten Island here). Maybe if they got rid all the garbage- like for 14 million music channels that five people probably use, or 600 thousand useless shopping networks so more people can max out credit cards on crap they don't need- just maybe, Time Warner would find a little extra bandwidth so the real channels wouldn't go into a coma every 15 minutes.


FiOS can't come soon enough. Then the only problem is no MSNBC... #&$*& Dolans...


----------



## justlou




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oxfdblue* /forum/post/14139263
> 
> 
> 
> FiOS can't come soon enough. Then the only problem is no MSNBC... #&$*& Dolans...



...And no MSG HD.


----------



## carl2680

The problem of channels freezing is a problem with the cable box sometimes. I was having that problem here in Manhattan and I switched the HD box because ESPNHD was freezing a lot, and now the problem is not there anymore.


Regarding bandwidth Staten Island as queens and brooklyn are all digital without analog channels which means that in your borough there is not a bandwidth problem anymore. In fact with the drop of all analog channels TWC can bring at least 150 to 200 HD channels without not problem, all depending in putting 3 channels on the QAM.


I know you guys already have HD on demand on Staten Island, I am not a tech guy, so I don't know how much bandwidth it takes. Maybe the problem will get worse next month when they roll out " Star over".


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oxfdblue* /forum/post/14139263
> 
> 
> I was watching _When We Left Earth_ on Discovery HD tonight and every 15 minutes or so (of course when something important was about to be said or shown) the picture froze.
> 
> 
> I had to switch channels back and forth to get the thing moving again. I've noticed this more and more of late on several of the HD channels.
> 
> 
> I assume this is a bandwidth problem on TWC (on Staten Island here). Maybe if they got rid all the garbage- like for 14 million music channels that five people probably use, or 600 thousand useless shopping networks so more people can max out credit cards on crap they don't need- just maybe, Time Warner would find a little extra bandwidth so the real channels wouldn't go into a coma every 15 minutes.
> 
> 
> FiOS can't come soon enough. Then the only problem is no MSNBC... #&$*& Dolans...



At least you can watch in HD, sucks here in Manhattan to have to have seen it SD guess im gonna have to shell out the cash for the blu-ray

thanks a lot time warner


----------



## HRAMOS1965

This is the worst i ever seen cable tv channels blank , channels breaking apart since yesterday


----------



## zas

June 13, 2008


In addition from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned for customers in Manhattan/Brooklyn/Queens & Mt. Vernon:


Effective July 23rd we will launch WAPA on ch. 806, Telemicro on ch. 810, and Ecuavisa on ch. 826. These will be included within DTV en Español. In Brooklyn/Queens we will move HD Theater from 718 to 767.


On July 31st we will launch News & World on channel 1015.


We will drop truTV on Demand, TBS on Demand, TNT on Demand, and CNN on Demand on July 31st.

http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...elchanges.html 


In addition from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned for customers in Staten Island:


Effective July 23rd we will launch WAPA on ch. 806, Telemicro on ch. 810, and Ecuavisa on ch. 826. These will be included within DTV en Español.


On July 31st we will launch News & World on ch. 1015.


We will drop truTV on Demand, TBS on Demand, TNT on Demand, and CNN on Demand on July 31st.

http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...elchanges.html


----------



## Gooddog

From broadbandreports.com "unsubstantiated rumor that Time Warner Cable is looking to sell off their New York City networks. The potential move is being prompted by the company's need to pay Time Warner $9 billion as part of the recently announced break up."

http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/T...ork-Sale-95515 

http://www.isp-planet.com/cplanet/te...er_080623.html


----------



## Gooddog

Hudson Valley


June 13, 2008


On July 9th we will launch HDVOD on ch. 700.


Effective July 23rd we will launch WAPA on ch. 806, Telemicro on ch. 810, and Ecuavisa on ch. 826. These will be included within DTV en Español.


On July 31st we will launch News & World on ch. 1015.


We will drop truTV on Demand, TBS on Demand, TNT on Demand, and CNN on Demand on July 31st.


----------



## carl2680

Hudson Valley getting HD On Demand ahead of Manhattan? This is ridiculous I don't know what they are waiting for the big launch here in Northen Manhattan, Oh i know they will not drop analogs until they finish with South Manhattan because the rich people that live in the south will not allow the middle class folks up here to get any HD channels before them.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/14144083
> 
> 
> Hudson Valley getting HD On Demand ahead of Manhattan? This is ridiculous I don't know what they are waiting for the big launch here in Northen Manhattan, Oh i know they will not drop analogs until they finish with South Manhattan because the rich people that live in the south will not allow the middle class folks up here to get any HD channels before them.



Um I live in southern manhattan, I am not rich by any means and it is Time Warner that is being slow, south manhattan twc subscribers do not have any say in the matter. I want HD channels as much as you.


----------



## HRAMOS1965

does anyone knows when will they implement start over what month


----------



## carl2680

does anyone knows when will they implement start over what month



They will roll Star over in Staten Island next month, I am not sure if Brooklyn and Queens will be out at the same time, expect it in Manhattan by the end of the year.


----------



## manhattan12345

Dropping TBS On Demand? Damn. I could always plan on putting on a Family Guy when there was absolutely nothing I wanted to watch in one of my insomniacal moments at 3 am - The Jeffersons doesn't do it for me.


Note, though, that those are all Turner/Time Warner OD channels being dropped. Maybe this split of the cable system from the mother ship is more acrimonious than we know.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gooddog* /forum/post/14143244
> 
> 
> We will drop truTV on Demand, TBS on Demand, TNT on Demand, and CNN on Demand on July 31st.


----------



## Gooddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/14144083
> 
> 
> Hudson Valley getting HD On Demand ahead of Manhattan? This is ridiculous I don't know what they are waiting for the big launch here in Northen Manhattan, Oh i know they will not drop analogs until they finish with South Manhattan because the rich people that live in the south will not allow the middle class folks up here to get any HD channels before them.










Class/Regional cable warfare


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/14144083
> 
> 
> Hudson Valley getting HD On Demand ahead of Manhattan? This is ridiculous I don't know what they are waiting for the big launch here in Northen Manhattan, Oh i know they will not drop analogs until they finish with South Manhattan because the rich people that live in the south will not allow the middle class folks up here to get any HD channels before them.



Look again, oh lowly working class hero... While having tea with the Duchess of Richmond and the Duke of Kings County, I was shocked to learn that their subjects enjoy more HD channels than I, here in the royal borough of Manhattan.


I have summoned the management of Time Warner to my East Side castle many times, demanding an explanation for this shocking and inexcusable treatment; to which I've been told, the reasons are entirely technical. They sincerely apologize for encountering my displeasure and assure me this will be corrected by the end of the year.


Sincerely,


His Excellency, The Crown Prince of Manhattan; A_C


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/14144083
> 
> 
> Hudson Valley getting HD On Demand ahead of Manhattan? This is ridiculous I don't know what they are waiting for the big launch here in Northen Manhattan, Oh i know they will not drop analogs until they finish with South Manhattan because the rich people that live in the south will not allow the middle class folks up here to get any HD channels before them.



It's a plot by THE MAN to keep you down. STICK IT TO THE MAAAAAN!!!


----------



## pamnyc2010

Which TWC HD Box is the best one to use? The website states the following are available:


> Pace

> Pioneer

> Samsung

> Scientific Atlanta


I will be using Samsung LN46A650 1080p via HDMI.


Also, is it true that some TWC locations carry better/latest/newer equipment than other locations? For example, I heard the location in Queens Center Mall (Queens) has the latest and more newer boxes than its counter part on Atlantic Ave. & Jamaica (Queens)


Please help!


----------



## HRAMOS1965

I have Scientific Atlanta HDTV Explorer 8300HDC havent had any problem with it so far


----------



## pdroth

A friend of mine has the new HDC box and for some reason we can't get it to turn on to the last channel viewed. Every time we turn it on it the channel is NY1. I've checked the settings and it is definitely set for Last Channel Viewed.


Bug??


----------



## UESGuy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/14155547
> 
> 
> A friend of mine has the new HDC box and for some reason we can't get it to turn on to the last channel viewed. Every time we turn it on it the channel is NY1. I've checked the settings and it is definitely set for Last Channel Viewed.
> 
> 
> Bug??



Same thing here, except we have two different HDC boxes. On the one, it always comes up on NY1. On the other it always comes up on 753 (YES HD). On both boxes I've set it for Last Channel Viewed, and it makes no difference. I have no idea why it defaults to different channels, but in both cases it's wrong.


----------



## pamnyc2010

Do all of these boxes support HDMI 1.3?


And does anyone know if certain locations carry newer/latest equipment over others? See my original my post above.


Thanks.


----------



## precision80

Question-


I was on the UES yesterday at my friends house and he just had a new box installed. It was 8300 box but had some crazy new interface. One thing i noticed was it had a tv guide icon on the bottom right corner. Is this guide interface a service he pays for or is it a new software in the box?


He could also see his caller id/recent calls listed which i assume is via twc voip service?


----------



## MikeNY718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/14155547
> 
> 
> A friend of mine has the new HDC box and for some reason we can't get it to turn on to the last channel viewed. Every time we turn it on it the channel is NY1. I've checked the settings and it is definitely set for Last Channel Viewed.
> 
> 
> Bug??



It is a bug. I get it from time to time. Rebooting the box usually fixes it.


----------



## MikeNY718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *precision80* /forum/post/14160786
> 
> 
> Question-
> 
> 
> I was on the UES yesterday at my friends house and he just had a new box installed. It was 8300 box but had some crazy new interface. One thing i noticed was it had a tv guide icon on the bottom right corner. Is this guide interface a service he pays for or is it a new software in the box?
> 
> 
> He could also see his caller id/recent calls listed which i assume is via twc voip service?



Is the guide blue? And is the channel bar when you flip channels gray? He probably has Navigator. Was his box an 8300HDC (with the C at the end)?


If you have Navigator, you can get Caller ID on TV provided you have Digital Phone.


----------



## MikeNY718

Is TWC offering any non-DVR boxes at the pickup centers besides the Samsung? My dad hates his Samsung box because he feels it is too slow and I'd hate to take him down to Queens Center only to find out that's the only box they're giving out. He already has two DVRs and doesn't need a third.


Thanks in advance!


----------



## precision80




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeNY718* /forum/post/14163274
> 
> 
> Is the guide blue? And is the channel bar when you flip channels gray? He probably has Navigator. Was his box an 8300HDC (with the C at the end)?
> 
> 
> If you have Navigator, you can get Caller ID on TV provided you have Digital Phone.



Yes i think this was it, whats Navigator? I looked at the box but didnt notice the C next to the HD but i could have been mistaken. Can you only get Navigator with that box?


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pamnyc2010* /forum/post/14158424
> 
> 
> Do all of these boxes support HDMI 1.3?
> 
> 
> And does anyone know if certain locations carry newer/latest equipment over others? See my original my post above.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Even if they did support HDMI 1.3, there is no digital cable application for it yet. 1.3 supports Deep Color, high-definition audio, none of which will be available on digital cable any time soon.


----------



## dampfnudel

I just found out that HD Theater is moving from ch. 718 to 767. Could this be to make room for Bravo HD which might also mean that we get other NBC-Universal channels like Sci fi HD, USA HD, MSNBC HD & CNBC HD ?


----------



## filcro1

HI All,


Not been here for a bit.


Anyone know when or if TWC plans to fix the HDMI bug that does not allow you to use it without it reverting to the 480i default?


I'm using RGB now and would really like to use HDMI through the entire food chain if possible.


Thank you


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dampfnudel* /forum/post/14168845
> 
> 
> I just found out that HD Theater is moving from ch. 718 to 767. Could this be to make room for Bravo HD which might also mean that we get other NBC-Universal channels like Sci fi HD, USA HD, MSNBC HD & CNBC HD ?



It would make sense since NBC will be showing all olympic events in HD on those channels on 8/8/08, about 7 weeks from now. But as of now no TWC division has added any of them.


ask bob whats up with thoses and other channels!

[email protected]


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeNY718* /forum/post/14163297
> 
> 
> Is TWC offering any non-DVR boxes at the pickup centers besides the Samsung? My dad hates his Samsung box because he feels it is too slow and I'd hate to take him down to Queens Center only to find out that's the only box they're giving out. He already has two DVRs and doesn't need a third.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I may have to go down there today. My SA8300HD is acting up (losing saved programs etc). If I make it down there, I'll ask them.


----------



## rbienstock

I know that this is an HD thread, but there is so much TWCNY experience here that I'm hoping someone could help. I have RoadRunner internet service from TWC in Manhattan. My service is very erratic. when it is working, I reliably get over 6M download speed, but the problem is that it cuts out 8-10 times a day for 2-5 minutes at a time. Basically, if it hasn't been used in a while, when you first start using it again, it works for about 30 seconds and then goes down for a few minutes. I know the address of the internal web server in the RCA cable modem TWC supplied, and I have printed out the error logs, which all say that the modem didn't receive an expected ranging response. If I call TWC/RoadRunner CS, they can't really help me because whenever I call, the system is working, and if the system is working, they take the position that nothing is wrong. Even if I call when the system first goes down, it almost always comes back up before I get connected to a CS representative. I did insist that they send a technician to my house because I was hoping that he would at least look at my error logs, but he didn't have a clue what they meant. He did swap the modem for a new one and checked that I had proper signal levels. But that only fixed the problem for about two weeks. The problem is that the issue is clearly a network issue, not an infrastructure issue. And most probably a provisioning issue, IMO. Does anyone know how one can possibly talk to a network tech at TWC to look at my logs and hopefully fix the problem?


----------



## TonyNYC

Post your question on this forum.

http://www.dslreports.com/forum/cable,rr 


Some TWC RR techs read the forums there from time to time and can possibly help you with your issue.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rbienstock* /forum/post/14173913
> 
> 
> I know that this is an HD thread, but there is so much TWCNY experience here that I'm hoping someone could help. I have RoadRunner internet service from TWC in Manhattan. My service is very erratic. when it is working, I reliably get over 6M download speed, but the problem is that it cuts out 8-10 times a day for 2-5 minutes at a time. Basically, if it hasn't been used in a while, when you first start using it again, it works for about 30 seconds and then goes down for a few minutes. I know the address of the internal web server in the RCA cable modem TWC supplied, and I have printed out the error logs, which all say that the modem didn't receive an expected ranging response. If I call TWC/RoadRunner CS, they can't really help me because whenever I call, the system is working, and if the system is working, they take the position that nothing is wrong. Even if I call when the system first goes down, it almost always comes back up before I get connected to a CS representative. I did insist that they send a technician to my house because I was hoping that he would at least look at my error logs, but he didn't have a clue what they meant. He did swap the modem for a new one and checked that I had proper signal levels. But that only fixed the problem for about two weeks. The problem is that the issue is clearly a network issue, not an infrastructure issue. And most probably a provisioning issue, IMO. Does anyone know how one can possibly talk to a network tech at TWC to look at my logs and hopefully fix the problem?



When you claim your Internet connection "_cuts out 8-10 times a day for 2-5 minutes at a time_", do the modem lights on the RCA support this assertion? When this happens, what is the status of the *'PC Link'* and *'Cable'* lights on the modem? Please be specific.


A_C


----------



## mljohn

I'm at 149th and Broadway, and mine has been doing this for a few months now. I would say on average 2-3 times a week it's out for a few min. sometimes an hour. I am using my own modem (a motorola) and I'm begining to think that the modem is dying, but it's not that old and it always comes back. Almost tempted to bite the bullet and take one of TWC's modems so that at least they won't blame it on my modem.........



Mark


----------



## broadwayblue

Not sure if anyone else got this, but I just received an email from TWC regarding HD on Demand:

_Coming Soon... HD Movies On Demand

If you've discovered Movies On Demand, you know what a breakthrough it is to order movies with your remote—no DVDs, no video store, nothing to mail. Combine this convenience with the stunning clarity of HDTV, and you have HD Movies On Demand. With an HDTV and HD cable box from Time Warner Cable, you'll soon be able to watch the hottest new releases in jaw-dropping HD._


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dampfnudel* /forum/post/14168845
> 
> 
> I just found out that HD Theater is moving from ch. 718 to 767. Could this be to make room for Bravo HD which might also mean that we get other NBC-Universal channels like Sci fi HD, USA HD, MSNBC HD & CNBC HD ?



As much as it's always nice to get more HD channels, there are several offerings I'd prefer to get first...namely Discovery, Travel, Learning...etc. But let's hope the floodgates are about to be opened.


----------



## carl2680

As much as it's always nice to get more HD channels, there are several offerings I'd prefer to get first...namely Discovery, Travel, Learning...etc. But let's hope the floodgates are about to be opened.


Cant agree with you more, Those are the channels that I want here in Manhattan, the discovery pack. I am not interested on MSNBCHD, I already have CNNHD, and I don't even watch it especially since the whole process of politics is rigged like wrestling. All the candidates are NWO puppets. Now USAHD i am not excited it about, but if they bring it I will take it, but watching a HD channel with movies and a lot of comercials don't care.... BravoHD don't care,Sci FiHD and the other NBC universal bandits care less about them.

Movies on Demand will probably arrive in manhattan at the end of next month along with Star, over, but I don't care about movies on demand because I would rather rent bluray.

I am losing the excitment about cable HD channels, because this bandit company named time warner has taken foverer to bring it.


----------



## MacAlert

Is anyone in Queens experiencing horrible cable service? My cable keeps breaking up & dropping audio.


----------



## HRAMOS1965

I have no pictures on some of the channel and in other channels picture is breeaking up . Had time warner come to my house and the problem was not in my apartment it was out side. I have a tech truck from time warer comeing on the 8th


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacAlert* /forum/post/14186964
> 
> 
> Is anyone in Queens experiencing horrible cable service? My cable keeps breaking up & dropping audio.



No problem here....



By the way...


I watched Rush Hour 3 tonight on HBO,







I know, but there was nothing else on, anyway, it was the first time I ever saw 6.1 Surround Sound indicated on my receiver.














Holy mackerel!! This is ground breaking.










Is this a Time Warner or an HBO thing? Regardless, I am impressed. It’s about time those rear speakers got their own signal, aside from when I watch a DVD.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/14187437
> 
> 
> No problem here....
> 
> 
> By the way...
> 
> 
> I watched Rush Hour 3 tonight on HBO,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, but there was nothing else on, anyway,



Amazing how much weight Chris Tucker has gained, isn't it? I mean, compared to how he looked in The Fifth Element...


A_C


----------



## LL3HD

From Crain's New York Business.com

*Olympics channel adds outlets in New York*

*Universal Sports, a joint venture between NBC Sports and InterMedia Partners, will be available to Time Warner, Comcast, Cablevision, RCN and Verizon FiOS TV customers.*



June 30. 2008 12:00PM Chris Pursell, TVweek.com


Universal Sports, the newly-formed channel that is a joint venture between NBC Sports and InterMedia Partners, has landed key deals with outlets in New York that will boost the rollout of the channel leading up to the Olympic Games.


The channel now will be available to cable subscribers in the New York metro area on Time Warner Cable channel 162, Comcast channel 249, Cablevision channel 110 (Connecticut channel 119), RCN channel 190 and Verizon FiOS channel 864.


These launches are the first steps in our aggressive plans to roll out Universal Sports ahead of the start of the Beijing Games, said Gary Zenkel, president of NBC Olympics. Now viewers in New York can see expanded coverage of the Olympic trials along with Universal Sports' usual array of World Cup competitions.


The new deals will provide access for an additional 13 million homes.


The venture, announced in early June, was made to bring NBC Universal programming to what was once known as World Championship Sports Network's online Olympics audiences. The partnership followed NBCU's acquisition of a significant stake in WCSN, now Universal Sports, which it controls jointly with InterMedia Partners. Universal Sports content is available in both television network and online platform formats.


With the Beijing Olympics set to begin in August, the channel will continue to focus on Olympic trials, including the track and field trials through July 6 from Eugene, Ore., and swimming trials running through July 6 in Omaha, Neb.


In addition, Universal Sports will air presentations of the 2008 U.S. Olympic trials in gymnastics, diving, softball (USA vs. China), whitewater canoeing, men's indoor volleyball (USA vs. Argentina), women's indoor volleyball (USA vs. Brazil), men and women's marathon, wrestling, judo, women's weightlifting, rowing, men's BMX, women's water polo (USA vs. Australia), men's water polo (USA vs. Croatia) and boxing.
http://www.crainsnewyork.com/apps/pb...FREE&nocache=1


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/14190339
> 
> 
> From Crain's New York Business.com
> 
> *Olympics channel adds outlets in New York* ]



Achhhkk... More sports; just what I need...










A_C


----------



## carl2680

That universal sports channel is already on channel 162. Now I am tired of those sports channels, I think we have enough of them. the only one that I am missing from my line up is espnewsHD here in manhattan, and once I get that I will not need more sports channels.


----------



## slumpey326




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *filcro1* /forum/post/14169430
> 
> 
> HI All,
> 
> 
> Not been here for a bit.
> 
> 
> Anyone know when or if TWC plans to fix the HDMI bug that does not allow you to use it without it reverting to the 480i default?
> 
> 
> I'm using RGB now and would really like to use HDMI through the entire food chain if possible.
> 
> 
> Thank you




was wondering this also. am using component for the time being because will hdmi, everytime that I would turn the tv off. When I turned it back cable would be in 4:3 mode even though I have the settings set to stretch mode. Doesnt happen with component, just hdmi. Any fix to this yet,


----------



## rbienstock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/14174835
> 
> 
> When you claim your Internet connection "_cuts out 8-10 times a day for 2-5 minutes at a time_", do the modem lights on the RCA support this assertion? When this happens, what is the status of the *'PC Link'* and *'Cable'* lights on the modem? Please be specific.



I do not have a "Cable" light on my RCA modem.


My modem has five lights, reading from Left to Right: Message, Cable Activity, Cable Link, PC Link and Internet. During normal activity, the Message light is always out, Cable Activity flickers, Cable Link is continuously lit, PC Link flickers and Internet is continuously lit. When the connection goes out, Message, Cable Activity and Cable Link are all out and PC Link and Internet are flashing (not flickering (which indicates activity), but flashing with a steady rhythm).


The error logs all have one of four error messages in them, as follows:

Mon Jun 30 11:11:13 2008 Critical (3) Received Response to Broadcast Maintenance Request, But no Un...

Mon Jun 30 11:10:41 2008 Critical (3) Started Unicast Maintenance Ranging - No Response received - ...

Mon Jun 30 11:10:22 2008 Critical (3) No Ranging Response received - T3 time-out

Sun Jun 29 12:45:21 2008 Critical (3) Unicast Ranging Received Abort Response - Re- initializing MAC


Does this help?


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rbienstock* /forum/post/14191718
> 
> 
> I do not have a "Cable" light on my RCA modem.
> 
> 
> My modem has five lights, reading from Left to Right: Message, Cable Activity, Cable Link, PC Link and Internet. During normal activity, the Message light is always out, Cable Activity flickers, Cable Link is continuously lit, PC Link flickers and Internet is continuously lit. When the connection goes out, Message, Cable Activity and Cable Link are all out and PC Link and Internet are flashing (not flickering (which indicates activity), but flashing with a steady rhythm).
> 
> 
> The error logs all have one of four error messages in them, as follows:
> 
> Mon Jun 30 11:11:13 2008 Critical (3) Received Response to Broadcast Maintenance Request, But no Un...
> 
> Mon Jun 30 11:10:41 2008 Critical (3) Started Unicast Maintenance Ranging - No Response received - ...
> 
> Mon Jun 30 11:10:22 2008 Critical (3) No Ranging Response received - T3 time-out
> 
> Sun Jun 29 12:45:21 2008 Critical (3) Unicast Ranging Received Abort Response - Re- initializing MAC
> 
> 
> Does this help?



It helps enormously, in that it establishes conclusively that it's a TWC problem and not your home network. (Pay no attention to the error messages in the log; we all get those regardless of the actual connection status)


I'd set a camcorder on a tripod, keep it rolling so it records the LED light sequence during the next outage.

Keep the video on a laptop and show it to whoever you need to, to prove your point. Demand they fix it!


A_C


----------



## slicric

Has anyone notice an increase in video and audio cutting in and out on several HD channels in the past couple of months? I have noticed this on several HD sports channels, i.e., SNY, ESPN/ESPN2 and it seems to be a recurring problem on CW11.

Could this be possibly related to an HDMI handshake issue?


----------



## rbienstock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/14191901
> 
> 
> Pay no attention to the error messages in the log; we all get those regardless of the actual connection status



OK, though in my case, the time stamp on the error messages match up exactly (correcting for GMT) with the outages.


----------



## zas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slicric* /forum/post/14192147
> 
> 
> Has anyone notice an increase in video and audio cutting in and out on several HD channels in the past couple of months? I have noticed this on several HD sports channels, i.e., SNY, ESPN/ESPN2 and it seems to be a recurring problem on CW11.
> 
> Could this be possibly related to an HDMI handshake issue?



I have this issue on CW11HD.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/14190481
> 
> 
> That universal sports channel is already on channel 162. Now I am tired of those sports channels, I think we have enough of them. the only one that I am missing from my line up is espnewsHD here in manhattan, and once I get that I will not need more sports channels.



Do we really need an HD Sports News Channel? Who cares if news about sports is in HD or not. We have every sports channel under the sun you cannot possibly need any more. Plead for good channels like the Discovery Pack instead or more HD movie channels, I do not want to hear any more talk about sports channels until we have more other HD channels lol


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slumpey326* /forum/post/14190973
> 
> 
> was wondering this also. am using component for the time being because will hdmi, everytime that I would turn the tv off. When I turned it back cable would be in 4:3 mode even though I have the settings set to stretch mode. Doesnt happen with component, just hdmi. Any fix to this yet,



Yes, don't watch in stretch mode lol, how can you stand the distorted picutre?


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/14190481
> 
> 
> That universal sports channel is already on channel 162. Now I am tired of those sports channels, I think we have enough of them. the only one that I am missing from my line up is espnewsHD here in manhattan, and once I get that I will not need more sports channels.



You can also get this on OTA 4.4


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rbienstock* /forum/post/14192172
> 
> 
> OK, though in my case, the time stamp on the error messages match up exactly (correcting for GMT) with the outages.



That's interesting, but I don't think it will ultimately be useful information. It's unlikely the techs you'll be dealing with will have any idea what any of that means.


Based on everything you've said, it sounds like your modem can't maintain sync with the head-end.


You said you swapped out the modem a number of times. Were they all the same make and model?


A_C


----------



## Berk32

Guys...


"Universal Sports" isn't a new channel.


They just changed the programming content of the WNBC digital subchannel that was already available on channel 162.


and its not HD.


----------



## carl2680

The service " Star over" start will launch tomorrow in Staten Island, and the rest of the of the city by the end of the year. Time warner cable strike again.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/14194086
> 
> 
> Guys...
> 
> 
> "Universal Sports" isn't a new channel.
> 
> 
> They just changed the programming content of the WNBC digital subchannel that was already available on channel 162.
> 
> 
> and its not HD.



That makes sense, especially since ANGEL 35 said that it is available OTA on 4.4.


----------



## manhattan12345

Hi all, question here, seriously puzzled and not trying to be snarky or anything: why do some HD channels not actually, you know, broadcast in HD at certain times?


Case in point, I'm flipping around Sunday night and see Jurassic Park on Fox. This is Fox primetime 8-10 pm. But on ch. 705, nope, the movie was not in 16:9 but in regular 4:3 ratio. Why?


Now this is a movie, I assume, that was shot in a widescreen ratio. Why the hell didn't Fox (or ch.5?) not show it that way?


Is it a technical thing? Is it a money thing? Do they have to pay more to the movie studio to get an HD version?


I'm really curious.


And if you watch any of the local broadcast channels late at night - as I often do in my insomniacal way - and see reruns of shows like Frasier or Scrubs on 711 or 705, for example, forget about HD. They are not shown in 16:9. Were they shot before HD was common for network shows?


But, again, even movies, which must have been shot that way, are not aired in 16:9. Do they turn off the damn HD feed after midnight?


(And let's not even talk about ch 13's joke of an HD channel - and I've bitched about that one here before, when they removed the national PBS feed on 713 (one of the most amazing pictures out there) and started simulcasting the ch. 13 feed. They show movies - widescreen, technicolor movies!! - with the postage stamp black box around it. I saw one of the great old Fred Astaire MGMs on 713 recently - well, a bit of it - I couldn't stand to watch more than 5 minutes. Oy.


I hope they add TCM in HD soon - no more sports channels until they give us movie buffs something, ok?


But back to the original question: why do the local HD channels not actually run in HD in the wee hours?


----------



## slumpey326

is anyone having problems with twc in manhattan right now. Seems like every few seconds the cable picture freezes.


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/14194692
> 
> 
> The service " Star over" start will launch tomorrow in Staten Island, and the rest of the of the city by the end of the year. Time warner cable strike again.



Staten Island also received Power Boost last Friday for their Road Runner service. It pays to be on this island these days.


----------



## seamus21514

No, it doesn't. I have an HD cable box from TWC, yet I don't have start over, even though they said all HD cable boxes would have it. They never pushed a software update. I can't wait to sign up for FiOS tv on July 15th.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seamus21514* /forum/post/14200255
> 
> 
> No, it doesn't. I have an HD cable box from TWC, yet I don't have start over, even though they said all HD cable boxes would have it. They never pushed a software update. I can't wait to sign up for FiOS tv on July 15th.



Be glad that you didn't get the update. If you aren't already running "Navigator" software on your box, I believe you'd need to be running it to get the "Start Over" functionality, and if you page back a bit (or look in some other forums) you're likely to find more people bitching about problems with Navigator than you might expect.


I was worried that we were all going to get Navigator pushed to our boxes on 7/1 to support Start Over, but apparently that's not happening until the end of the year now. Hopefully they might have it semi-debugged by then!


Scott


----------



## SRFast

This channel appears to be out. I can't get it on my CC or STB. Anyone else have this problem?


TIA....JL


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRFast* /forum/post/14201649
> 
> 
> This channel appears to be out. I can't get it on my CC or STB. Anyone else have this problem?
> 
> 
> TIA....JL



I have it just fine on 767 in Manhattan


----------



## eddieb187

Did HBO HD upgrade their audio?

Or maybe TWC did something.

I'm watching Rush Hour 3 and the audio is Dolby D EX 5.1

Not a great movie but I never got EX before only Dolby Digital 5.1.

First time that ever happened.

I wish we could get DTS.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eddieb187* /forum/post/14202032
> 
> 
> Did HBO HD upgrade their audio?
> 
> Or maybe TWC did something.
> 
> I'm watching Rush Hour 3 and the audio is Dolby D EX 5.1
> 
> Not a great movie but I never got EX before only Dolby Digital 5.1.
> 
> First time that ever happened.
> 
> I wish we could get DTS.










I've been asking the same thing
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...7#post14187437 

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1044597


----------



## eddieb187

Hi Larry.

Thanks.

I thought maybe my Onkyo was wigging out.


I did a Google search and I can't find anything about HBO upgrading the audio.

I guess if a movie has the sound track it will be broadcast.

I didn't know the SA 8300 could pass it.

I wonder what other types of tracks the system is capable of?

Does any one know?


----------



## carl2680

Its already July and Time warner hasn't drop the analog channels here in northen Manhattan, I guess they will wait for south Manhattan with the exchanging of analog boxes.


----------



## carl2680

Well its time for me to upgrade to bluray, I guess since I want HD content.


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *manhattan12345* /forum/post/14195312
> 
> 
> Hi all, question here, seriously puzzled and not trying to be snarky or anything: why do some HD channels not actually, you know, broadcast in HD at certain times?
> 
> 
> Case in point, I'm flipping around Sunday night and see Jurassic Park on Fox. This is Fox primetime 8-10 pm. But on ch. 705, nope, the movie was not in 16:9 but in regular 4:3 ratio. Why?
> 
> 
> Now this is a movie, I assume, that was shot in a widescreen ratio. Why the hell didn't Fox (or ch.5?) not show it that way?
> 
> 
> Is it a technical thing? Is it a money thing? Do they have to pay more to the movie studio to get an HD version?



There's really no excuse for the Fox network not presenting a primetime movie event like that in HD.



> Quote:
> And if you watch any of the local broadcast channels late at night – as I often do in my insomniacal way - and see reruns of shows like Frasier or Scrubs on 711 or 705, for example, forget about HD. They are not shown in 16:9. Were they shot before HD was common for network shows?
> 
> 
> But, again, even movies, which must have been shot that way, are not aired in 16:9. Do they turn off the damn HD feed after midnight?
> 
> 
> (And let's not even talk about ch 13's joke of an HD channel – and I've bitched about that one here before, when they removed the national PBS feed on 713 (one of the most amazing pictures out there) and started simulcasting the ch. 13 feed. They show movies – widescreen, technicolor movies!! – with the postage stamp black box around it. I saw one of the great old Fred Astaire MGMs on 713 recently - well, a bit of it – I couldn't stand to watch more than 5 minutes. Oy.
> 
> 
> I hope they add TCM in HD soon - no more sports channels until they give us movie buffs something, ok?
> 
> 
> But back to the original question: why do the local HD channels not actually run in HD in the wee hours?



Local channels, however, are a different story. Retransmitting network shows, broadcasting live events and playing syndicated, taped shows in HD require three completely different sets of equipment. In addition, the stations have to upgrade their syndicated content libraries to HD.


In most cases, the local channels are set up to retransmit network shows in HD and to show studio-based live shows (ie. the local news) in HD. They may also rent an HD production truck to cover special events live in HD, such as the NYC Marathon. But they haven't _bought_ HD production trucks, so they can't do local news reports from the scene in HD. And most of their syndicated library is not in HD, except rare cases like Jeopardy and Wheel of Fortune.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/14203750
> 
> 
> There's really no excuse for the Fox network not presenting a primetime movie event like that in HD.



Sure there is - Universal studios hasn't provided FOX with an HD version of the movie yet.



> Quote:
> Local channels, however, are a different story. Retransmitting network shows, broadcasting live events and playing syndicated, taped shows in HD require three completely different sets of equipment. In addition, the stations have to upgrade their syndicated content libraries to HD.
> 
> 
> In most cases, the local channels are set up to retransmit network shows in HD and to show studio-based live shows (ie. the local news) in HD. They may also rent an HD production truck to cover special events live in HD, such as the NYC Marathon. But they haven't _bought_ HD production trucks, so they can't do local news reports from the scene in HD. And most of their syndicated library is not in HD, except rare cases like Jeopardy and Wheel of Fortune.



The few shows in syndication that are in HD are transmitted daily to the affiliates (Two and a Half Men, Jeopardy, and Wheel of Fortune)


No show that the locals have "in their library" are available in HD.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/14202199
> 
> 
> Its already July and Time warner hasn't drop the analog channels here in northen Manhattan, I guess they will wait for south Manhattan with the exchanging of analog boxes.



It may be a while here in Southern Manhattan, I am an IT consultant and one of our clients in Rockefeller Center just got cable from Time Warner and it is an analog box so they are still giving out analog boxes here if you can believe that. That building is not even wired for digital yet. Unbelievable how slow Time Warner is, they should have been working on this years ago instead of at the last minute.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRFast* /forum/post/14201649
> 
> 
> This channel appears to be out. I can't get it on my CC or STB. Anyone else have this problem?
> 
> 
> TIA....JL



Just to be clear 718 is (or maybe was) Discovery HD Theater, as you said. 766 is the Discovery Channel. 718 is a blank screen for me too. I don't get channel 767 in Queens as was mentioned by Berk32.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/14204883
> 
> 
> Just to be clear 718 is (or maybe was) Discovery HD Theater, as you said. 766 is the Discovery Channel. 718 is a blank screen for me too. I don't get channel 767 in Queens as was mentioned by Berk32.



767 = 718


It was already moved in Manhattan (and will be shortly in Queens)


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/14204839
> 
> 
> It may be a while here in Southern Manhattan, I am an IT consultant and one of our clients in Rockefeller Center just got cable from Time Warner and it is an analog box so they are still giving out analog boxes here if you can believe that. That building is not even wired for digital yet.



Of course the building is 'wired' for digital.


It just probably can't receive the upper MHz section - which is why TWC (at least in Upper Manhattan) has shifted most of the basic digital channels into the lower area - so analog customers with older wiring can switch with no problems....



> Quote:
> Unbelievable how slow Time Warner is, they should have been working on this years ago instead of at the last minute.



Last minute? they have a deadline?


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/14204925
> 
> 
> Of course the building is 'wired' for digital.
> 
> 
> It just probably can't receive the upper MHz section - which is why TWC (at least in Upper Manhattan) has shifted most of the basic digital channels into the lower area - so analog customers with older wiring can switch with no problems....
> 
> 
> 
> Last minute? they have a deadline?



You know what I mean, they knew they didn't have the bandwidth for a lot of HD channels a long time ago and they did nothing about it. They could have had everyone switch to digital yrs ago instead of dragging their asses. Now that FIOS is on its way they are starting to do the things they should have been doing. It is absurd that Manhattan has to wait so long for a decent HD lineup.


----------



## SRFast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/14204890
> 
> 
> 767 = 718
> 
> 
> It was already moved in Manhattan (and will be shortly in Queens)



Any idea when this "move" will happen in Queens? Is DiscHD Theater part of the standard HD package or are we paying for it in the HD package? Can't seem to remember what I am paying for in the HD package. BTW, TWC CS doesn't have a clue regarding this change.


Regards...JL


Update: Got a call back from TWC and CS says that the move is only for Manhattan and not Queens. TWC is aware there is an issue with 718 in Queens and they are working on it.


----------



## jones56

No picture on MaxHD, channel 776. Anyone else having this problem. I live in Flushing.


----------



## carl2680

These friking idiots still giving analog boxes in sourth Manhattan is terrible. I wonder what business schools the top dogs at Time warner cable of NY went to, because if you know your business stuff , you know that you have to look at the future, and plan ahead of challenges.

Time warner cable is in big trouble once Verizon Fios get here. Now you could see that Verizon is so aggressive and ruthless that they will make Time warner to pray for Mercy. I don't think that Verizon spent billions of dollars in fiber just to be at second base. I will be one of the first people to switch once the arrive, and I don't care about NY1.


Time Warner Inc dumped the cable unit because they knew that the telephone companies will take over cable business.


----------



## latinrage69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRFast* /forum/post/14206977
> 
> 
> Any idea when this "move" will happen in Queens? Is DiscHD Theater part of the standard HD package or are we paying for it in the HD package? Can't seem to remember what I am paying for in the HD package. BTW, TWC CS doesn't have a clue regarding this change.
> 
> 
> Regards...JL
> 
> 
> Update: Got a call back from TWC and CS says that the move is only for Manhattan and not Queens. TWC is aware there is an issue with 718 in Queens and they are working on it.



hd theater is moving from 718 to 767 in brooklyn/queens on july 23. it's part of the digital starter pack so the channel is included free without an HD package. the HD package, at least in manhattan, includes only MOJO, HDNET, and HDNET movies.

i'm surprised TWC didn't know about a channel change on their own system. it's even listed on their own website under "Channel Changes".


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/14207323
> 
> 
> These friking idiots still giving analog boxes in sourth Manhattan is terrible. I wonder what business schools the top dogs at Time warner cable of NY went to, because if you know your business stuff , you know that you have to look at the future, and plan ahead of challenges.
> 
> Time warner cable is in big trouble once Verizon Fios get here. Now you could see that Verizon is so aggressive and ruthless that they will make Time warner to pray for Mercy. I don't think that Verizon spent billions of dollars in fiber just to be at second base. I will be one of the first people to switch once the arrive, and I don't care about NY1.
> 
> 
> Time Warner Inc dumped the cable unit because they knew that the telephone companies will take over cable business.



These commercial buildings that are getting analog boxes are usually 1-provider buildings.... Verizon will never have FiOS service available there....


----------



## SRFast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jones56* /forum/post/14207242
> 
> 
> No picture on MaxHD, channel 776. Anyone else having this problem. I live in Flushing.



MaxHD/776 is OK in NE Jamaica. DiscHD Theater/718 service has been restored.


Regards...JL


----------



## sdavie3

Just wondering if anyone else had an upgrade to their Mystro software recently (SFA 8300HDC box). About half an hour ago, I took a bathroom break and returned to notice that all of my previously standard def stations were now being upconverted to 1080i - or so the HDC box says.


Did this happen to anyone else, or is my box finally just working the way it originally should have?


Thx.


----------



## sdavie3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sdavie3* /forum/post/14210614
> 
> 
> Just wondering if anyone else had an upgrade to their Mystro software recently (SFA 8300HDC box). About half an hour ago, I took a bathroom break and returned to notice that all of my previously standard def stations were now being upconverted to 1080i - or so the HDC box says.
> 
> 
> Did this happen to anyone else, or is my box finally just working the way it originally should have?
> 
> 
> Thx.



Okay, now I feel like a total fool. Not more than 60 seconds after my post, all my SD channels reverted to their normal 480i status. Is there something I can do to set my box to continuously upconvert to 1080i, or is this just one of the usual games TWC plays?


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sdavie3* /forum/post/14210666
> 
> 
> Okay, now I feel like a total fool. Not more than 60 seconds after my post, all my SD channels reverted to their normal 480i status. Is there something I can do to set my box to continuously upconvert to 1080i, or is this just one of the usual games TWC plays?



If you set the output resolution to only 1080i it will show everything as 1080i, I tired it and it looked the same to me. Problem is this box keeps reverting to 480i every time I turn it off and on, if you set the res to only 1080i you still have this problem and it is harder to fix since the fix is to turn to a channel with a different resolution but since they will all show as 1080i the fix is useless in this case. If you do not have the reverting problem then sure leave it at 1080i.


----------



## heinriph




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sdavie3* /forum/post/14210666
> 
> 
> Okay, now I feel like a total fool. Not more than 60 seconds after my post, all my SD channels reverted to their normal 480i status. Is there something I can do to set my box to continuously upconvert to 1080i, or is this just one of the usual games TWC plays?



I have the opposite problem with the HDC - every now and then, my HD channels end up being shown in 480i.


When that happens (no idea how or why), then changing to another HD channel keeps the box in 480i mode, but the picture is only shown in the upper-right preview box, the rest of the screen is blank - and I have to trigger PIP on and off again to return to a full screen.


And if I want to get the HD channels back to their proper resulution, I have to change to an actual 480i channel, and then back again - now all HD will show properly.


This bizarre behavior may have coincided with my swap to HDMI - which I had to do because the HDC decided to stop outputting red over the component outputs (which it now does again, tho I haven't switched back, prefer less cables for now).


I've learned to live with the HDC, but it's a mangy dog of a box.


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/14204582
> 
> 
> Sure there is - Universal studios hasn't provided FOX with an HD version of the movie yet.



I say again: There's really no excuse for the Fox network not presenting a primetime movie event like that in HD.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heinriph* /forum/post/14212652
> 
> 
> I have the opposite problem with the HDC - every now and then, my HD channels end up being shown in 480i.
> 
> 
> When that happens (no idea how or why), then changing to another HD channel keeps the box in 480i mode, but the picture is only shown in the upper-right preview box, the rest of the screen is blank - and I have to trigger PIP on and off again to return to a full screen.
> 
> 
> And if I want to get the HD channels back to their proper resulution, I have to change to an actual 480i channel, and then back again - now all HD will show properly.
> 
> 
> This bizarre behavior may have coincided with my swap to HDMI - which I had to do because the HDC decided to stop outputting red over the component outputs (which it now does again, tho I haven't switched back, prefer less cables for now).
> 
> 
> I've learned to live with the HDC, but it's a mangy dog of a box.



My problem is the same or very similar, when I say switch inputs on my receiver from XBox360 back to cable box (both are HDMI) all the channels will show 480i even the HD ones (if I have left it on an HD channel) when I switched inputs. If it is on an HD channel and says 480i, I switch to an SD channel and then back to the HD channel and it goes back to normal. Also hitting the aspect button (#) will also force it to switch resolutions just make sure you don't leave it on stretch or zoom. I don't know if it is the HDC box or maybe it is my receiver causing the problem. With so much different equipment out there it is hard to say and I don't feel like moving the wires around to connect the HDC box directly to the TV it is hard to get to the back of my TV. I have an Onkyo TX-SR605 receiver what do you have? It would be nice to figure out where the problem is coming from but it is probably the cable box. I just tend to leave the box on an SD channel when I am done with whatever I am watching to alleviate the problem. It is annoying but that is really the only issue I have with the 8300HDC. In every other area i think it is superior to the 8300HD version. Maybe they will fix it one day.


----------



## AndyHDTV

06/30/2008

START OVER® LAUNCHES IN NYC

Latest technology allows customers to restart a program during its broadcast time for FREE

New York, NY -


Time Warner Cable's New York City Region has introduced Start Over ®, the Emmy award-winning new feature free to thousands of high-definition cable customers on Staten Island*. Start Over®, exclusive to Time Warner Cable, is an Enhanced TV feature that allows customers to restart a program in progress without any preplanning or in-home recording devices. By simply pressing the SELECT button on the remote control when the Start Over® icon appears onscreen, the program automatically restarts from the beginning. The launch in New York City includes programming from over 40 networks** including many in high definition.


Broadcast channels (available July 15):


WYNY FOX My9WWOR

WYNY FOX HD My9WWOR HD

NBC WNET Thirteen

NBC HD WNET Thirteen HD




Cable Networks:


ABC Family ESPN HD Palladia HD TNT

Animal Planet ESPN 2 National Geographic TNT HD

Animal Planet HD ESPN 2 HD National Geographic HD Travel Channel

Cartoon Network FX Nickelodeon Turner Classic Movies

CNBC Food Network NY 1 News USA

CNN Food Network HD NY1 News HD Versus / Golf HD

CNN HD Fox News SciFi

Comedy Central HGTV SoapNet

Disney Channel HGTV HD TBS

ESPN LOGO TBS HD




With the Start Over® feature enabled, in addition to the ability to start a program over during its allotted time slot without the need for a DVR, viewers can rewind, pause and resume the program. This cutting edge technology, designed by Time Warner Cable, is exclusive to its cable customers and will be available first in Staten Island and by year end, throughout the company's NYC-area footprint. The list of Start Over®-enabled networks will continue to grow.


By offering Enhanced TV services including our exclusive Start Over® feature, we put innovative technology in our customers' hands. Start Over®'s unique convenience is another example of our advanced fiber network, which will continue to present dynamic customer options. As we continue to introduce new features, customers can be confident that they are connected to the leading telecommunications provider in New York City, stated Howard Szarfarc, Executive Vice President, Time Warner Cable's New York City Region. Start Over® adds to our suite of recent innovations including Caller ID on TV, Photo Show and many HD On Demand channels.


With Start Over®, customers can take the digital cable experience to a new level of customization and convenience, he added. Even at 8:59 PM, a viewer can re-start a program that began at 8 PM, Szarfarc said. And starting it over in HD is a real bonus, he concluded.


In Staten Island, TWC provides 52 HD channels. Start Over® is not available with DIRECTV®, DISH®, RCN or Verizon.


*Staten Island customers must have a Scientific Atlanta 4250HDC or 8300HDC or Samsung set-top to receive Start Over®. If a customer wishes to exchange a set-top, TWC will do so at no charge at a Cable Express store.

**At this time, not all programs are Start Over® enabled.


----------



## carl2680

Well its look like they are really taking care of Staten Island, while we here in Manhattan are not getting nothing anytime soon. Please don't tell "Oh Manhattan we get all the HD content by the end of the year". I don't care period, they should be treating all boroughs with the same respect. I am a patient guy and one day Verizon Fios will get here, and when that day comes: goodbye Time warner cable.


----------



## AndyHDTV

I read a rumor that over in K.C. they will be geting the 13 HBO/MAX HD multiplex channels by the end of August. I wonder where these will fit in our current lineup if it makes it's way here?


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/14226622
> 
> 
> I read a rumor that over in K.C.



Kansas City ???


A_C


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/14226890
> 
> 
> Kansas City ???
> 
> 
> A_C



yeah


----------



## carl2680

Well they think that getting rid of analog will be enough bandwidth to offer the 100 HD channels that they promised hahha, those 100 HD channels will look so bad and compressed. By the time this pocket game is over Time warner will have to do the following here in NYC: one deploy SDV even though your lines are all digital, or 2 they will have to upgrade the lines to 1GZ instead of the 750MHZ that they have right now. Putting 3 HD channels in one QAM is not acceptable, and they are doing it with the movies channels too.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/14227735
> 
> 
> Well they think that getting rid of analog will be enough bandwidth to offer the 100 HD channels that they promised hahha, those 100 HD channels will look so bad and compressed. By the time this pocket game is over Time warner will have to do the following here in NYC: one deploy SDV even though your lines are all digital, or 2 they will have to upgrade the lines to 1GZ instead of the 750MHZ that they have right now. Putting 3 HD channels in one QAM is not acceptable, and they are doing it with the movies channels too.



I think they are up to 860mhz in the city. and even though i hate compressing 3 HD channels into 1 cam, it is better than what cablevision does to some of thier HD channels.

imagine what the PQ would look like with 4 HD channels in 1 qam. I cant believe they would do that.


----------



## carl2680

I think News networks like CNN should be 3 channels in one QAM, but to put YES HD, SNYHD and MSGHD in the same QAM is crazy.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/14229853
> 
> 
> I think News networks like CNN should be 3 channels in one QAM, but to put YES HD, SNYHD and MSGHD in the same QAM is crazy.



Oh that's rich... And for those of us that could care less about sports, how about the exact opposite? To suggest that CNN should be thrown to the lions in favor of what you happen to enjoy watching is a particularly audacious form of bias.


A_C


----------



## bigd86




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/14234320
> 
> 
> Oh that's rich... And for those of us that could care less about sports, how about the exact opposite? To suggest that CNN should be thrown to the lions in favor of what you happen to enjoy watching is a particularly audacious form of bias.
> 
> 
> A_C



I believe that you miss the point here. The sports channels just naturally require more bandwidth do to the nature of the action as opposed to CNN which has a large contingent of talking static heads.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigd86* /forum/post/14234961
> 
> 
> I believe that you miss the point here. The sports channels just naturally require more bandwidth do to the nature of the action as opposed to CNN which has a large contingent of talking static heads.



Sorry, that's a spurious justification There's definitely a bias against HD news in this group; and to hear a few of the regulars go on and on sometimes, you'd think High Definition was made exclusively for sports alone.


Excess compression would adversely affect CNN HD as well. Particularly for their premium content, such as *CNN Presents* (_Planet in Peril, Black in America, God's Warriors,_ etc.) That footage requires the same handling as anything on *Discovery HD Theatre*. Not to mention the highly detailed and color rich graphics they use for election coverage. And lest we forget Anderson Cooper's milky smooth skin and eye-catching salt and pepper locks? Who dares pixilate that!


A_C


----------



## bigd86




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/14235247
> 
> 
> And lest we forget Anderson Cooper's milky smooth skin and eye-catching salt and pepper locks? Who dares pixilate that!
> 
> 
> A_C



For this, I clearly have no response! But, of course, whatever views bring you HD joy you are certainly entitled to defend!


----------



## kingcull

Received an e-mail that FIOS is now available in my building (Stuy Town). I assume that this is FIOS internet only. Will probably wait for FIOS TV to become available and then switch over. I'm trying to figure out what the price will be but Verizon's site is not too clear...


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigd86* /forum/post/14236394
> 
> 
> For this, I clearly have no response! But, of course, whatever views bring you HD joy you are certainly entitled to defend!



wow, and the flood gates have opened!

the ocasional CNN program is in my schedule, especially wit obama making his way to the top. But

Sports, sports sports for me! I dont care if its midgit wrestling.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kingcull* /forum/post/14236870
> 
> 
> Received an e-mail that FIOS is now available in my building (Stuy Town). I assume that this is FIOS internet only. Will probably wait for FIOS TV to become available and then switch over. I'm trying to figure out what the price will be but Verizon's site is not too clear...



Lucky 1st you stuy guys stole my 4th of july fireworks barge and recieved a nice show and now this.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/14239096
> 
> 
> Lucky 1st you stuy guys stole my 4th of july fireworks barge and recieved a nice show and now this.



Yeah what was that all about? Why did they start them at Stuyvesant? That sucked. The barges were supposed to be further north. I was on a pier in Greenpoint and I couldn’t believe how far south they were.


And I thought the fireworks show was blah. Ever since the Guerrucci family stopped doing them they’ve lost any real spontaneous excitement.


----------



## kingcull




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/14239323
> 
> 
> Yeah what was that all about? Why did they start them at Stuyvesant? That sucked. The barges were supposed to be further north. I was on a pier in Greenpoint and I couldn't believe how far south they were.
> 
> 
> And I thought the fireworks show was blah. Ever since the Guerrucci family stopped doing them they've lost any real spontaneous excitement.



This might have something to do with it:
http://gothamist.com/2008/07/05/a_ve...urth_of_ju.php


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/14239323
> 
> 
> Yeah what was that all about? Why did they start them at Stuyvesant? That sucked. The barges were supposed to be further north. I was on a pier in Greenpoint and I couldn't believe how far south they were.
> 
> 
> And I thought the fireworks show was blah. Ever since the Guerrucci family stopped doing them they've lost any real spontaneous excitement.




I believe the idea was to move the barges further downtown so as to have the iconic New York skyline as a backdrop and so that newly created pedestrian spaces on the Brooklyn side would have a Birdseye view. Unfortunately, they failed to take a few factors into account;


1. On a holiday weekend there's virtually no one in their offices, so the towers are largely dark (the best view of the NYC skyline is in the dead of winter, between 4 and 5pm, when it's dark. They're lit up like sparklers).


2. The exposure necessary to video fireworks would completely silhouette the background.


In my opinion it was a flop.


A_C


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kingcull* /forum/post/14242121
> 
> 
> This might have something to do with it:
> http://gothamist.com/2008/07/05/a_ve...urth_of_ju.php












Interesting article.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/14242291
> 
> 
> I believe the idea was to move the barges further downtown so as to have the iconic New York skyline as a backdrop and so that newly created pedestrian spaces on the Brooklyn side would have a Birdseye view. Unfortunately, they failed to take a few factors into account;
> 
> 
> 1. On a holiday weekend there's virtually no one in their offices, so the towers are largely dark (the best view of the NYC skyline is in the dead of winter, between 4 and 5pm, when it's dark. They're lit up like sparklers).
> 
> 
> 2. The exposure necessary to video fireworks would completely silhouette the background.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A_C



I disagree if the barges were further north, as they were scheduled to be, the fireworks would have been magnificently framed by the Manhattan skyline rather then what was behind them














a cluster of apartment buildings... and many buildings are lit-- the key landmarks have exterior lighting.


Photographing fireworks and capturing the landmarks can be a challenge but it is possible, even by the most inexperienced shutterbugs. The exposure is not the problem; the loss of the multiple colors is. Great photos of fireworks are usually achieved by leaving the shutter open causing the fireworks to washout- but- depending on the sequence of missile launches, there may be some great color; regardless, the background will be perfect.



> Quote:
> In my opinion it was a flop.



Yes, this I agree.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/14243705
> 
> 
> I disagree if the barges were further north, as they were scheduled to be, the fireworks would have been magnificently framed by the Manhattan skyline rather then what was behind them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a cluster of apartment buildings... and many buildings are lit-- the key landmarks have exterior lighting.
> 
> 
> Photographing fireworks and capturing the landmarks can be a challenge but it is possible, even by the most inexperienced shutterbugs. The exposure is not the problem; the loss of the multiple colors is. Great photos of fireworks are usually achieved by leaving the shutter open causing the fireworks to washout- but- depending on the sequence of missile launches, there may be some great color; regardless, the background will be perfect.
> 
> 
> Yes, this I agree.



I gotta' tell you... When that "_Stuyvesant Town, New York City_" graphic came up, I had good laugh. Why feature one of the ugliest urban landscapes in the country? Not that it made much difference anyhow; you couldn't see a thing.


A_C


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/14245109
> 
> 
> I gotta' tell you... When that "_Stuyvesant Town, New York City_" graphic came up, I had good laugh. Why feature one of the ugliest urban landscapes in the country? Not that it made much difference anyhow; you couldn't see a thing.
> 
> 
> A_C










I thought the same thing but I was trying to be nice...


----------



## Berk32

UPDATE


Effective July 23rd: In *Brooklyn/Queens* we will move HD Theater from 718 to 767. We will also launch Biography on ch. 143, Biography HD on ch. 763, History International on ch. 130, Starz HD on ch. 676, Starz Comedy HD on ch. 681, Starz Edge HD on ch. 677, and Starz Kids & Family HD on ch. 678.


(don't think this includes Manhattan.... SI update page is still on 6/13... but I'd assume they will get this too)


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/14248563
> 
> 
> UPDATE
> 
> 
> Effective July 23rd: In *Brooklyn/Queens* we will move HD Theater from 718 to 767. We will also launch Biography on ch. 143, Biography HD on ch. 763, History International on ch. 130, Starz HD on ch. 676, Starz Comedy HD on ch. 681, Starz Edge HD on ch. 677, and Starz Kids & Family HD on ch. 678.
> 
> 
> (don't think this includes Manhattan.... SI update page is still on 6/13... but I'd assume they will get this too)










I like the additional Starz HD channels. Are they really going to be in the 600s not the 700s or is that a typo?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/14248872
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the additional Starz HD channels. Are they really going to be in the 600s not the 700s or is that a typo?



Seems correct to me.... it was inevitable...

They're going to put all of the movie channels in the upper 600s (679 and 680 are reserved for the 2 remaining Starz channels)


One More Edit:


Looks like HBOHD will probably move to 651 - with every movie channel in the 200s getting the next channel number up.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/14248961
> 
> 
> Seems correct to me.... it was inevitable...

















I guess I had a moronic moment







I don't know what I was thinking. I lost track of how full the 700s are. Doh!


----------



## ANGEL 35

Did any one get a new 996 daig screen not 1 but 6 screens now.Any one know when this happend??


----------



## carl2680

any one get a new 996 daig screen not 1 but 6 screens now.Any one know when this happened


This happened last week, I think on monday, because I went to check and I noticed that the daig screen was different now with 6.

Now Time warner has upgrading the cable lines in my building since yesterday, and I noticed that the picture quality in the Hd channels is much better now.


----------



## JeffMoney

when are we getting USA & SCIFI IN HD???


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/14255665
> 
> 
> when are we getting USA & SCIFI IN HD???



No word yet.... we aren't the only TWC region without them (actually... none have any of the NBC-Universal High Def channels other than UniversalHD)


It would probably be in TWC's best interests to have a deal in place before the Olympics start...


----------



## KavMan

Anyone here in the Queens area getting crazy glitching on Fox News HD and Fox Biz HD?


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KavMan* /forum/post/14258827
> 
> 
> Anyone here in the Queens area getting crazy glitching on Fox News HD and Fox Biz HD?



No, but lots of weird things have been happening during bad weather lately; which makes me think TWC has changed the way it acquires certain signals. Perhaps relying more on satellite feeds?


National Geographic gets pixelation regularly and one of 2 DVR recordings of Judge Judy was almost unwatchable yesterday. She's on at 4pm, when there was a bunch if thunderstorms in the area.


A_C


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/14260535
> 
> 
> No, but lots of weird things have been happening during bad weather lately; which makes me think TWC has changed the way it acquires certain signals. Perhaps relying more on satellite feeds?



How else would they get their signal? For as long as I can remember, whenever there are lightning storms, the reception is susceptible to audio and video breakups. There are massive satellite dishes off Kissina BLvd. just south of the LIE and there is a group of huge dishes in Woodside.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/14260645
> 
> 
> How else would they get their signal? For as long as I can remember, whenever there are lightning storms, the reception is susceptible to audio and video breakups. There are massive satellite dishes off Kissina BLvd. just south of the LIE and there is a group of huge dishes in Woodside.



I can't say with any authority, but I've always been under the impression that it was a mix a dedicated data transmission lines and satellite Earth stations.


??? Anyone ???


A_C


----------



## Zytos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slicric* /forum/post/14192147
> 
> 
> Has anyone notice an increase in video and audio cutting in and out on several HD channels in the past couple of months? I have noticed this on several HD sports channels, i.e., SNY, ESPN/ESPN2 and it seems to be a recurring problem on CW11.
> 
> Could this be possibly related to an HDMI handshake issue?



YES -- this is most noticeable with, as you said, SNYHD, ESPNHD, and even FOXHD.


I'm located in Astoria. I never had this problem when I lived on the UWS.


EDIT: I've been having this problem for about a month now. ESPNHD and SNYHD do not come in -at all- anymore. I just get a black screen. A Time Warner tech came out, switched cable boxes, and the problem persisted. He said they had to do work on the "lines outside," put in a trouble ticket for me, and I've been calling to try to find out the status of it. They tell me it's still being worked on.


I went to diagnostics (channel 996). I have no idea what any of this stuff means. However, there are two parts that are red:


Tune Failure Count: *** 9

OOB Bytes: *** 0


RDC Power is green at 41, and FDC Power is yellow at 8.


If anyone could help me out I'd appreciate it.


Thanks.


----------



## twcinsider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/14260933
> 
> 
> I can't say with any authority, but I've always been under the impression that it was a mix a dedicated data transmission lines and satellite Earth stations.
> 
> 
> ??? Anyone ???
> 
> 
> A_C





yes it's true. local & regional networks such as NY1, SNY HD, MSG HD, public access,WABC, WCBS, etc are delivered terristrially (fiber)


nationally distributed networks such as CNN, ESPN, Lifetime, SNY SD are delivered over satellite. in the case of SNY & MSG, they choose to deliver their HD signal over fiber because of uplink costs and ability to refuse selling the service to other providers (fios)


----------



## twcinsider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/14226535
> 
> 
> Well its look like they are really taking care of Staten Island, while we here in Manhattan are not getting nothing anytime soon. Please don't tell "Oh Manhattan we get all the HD content by the end of the year". I don't care period, they should be treating all boroughs with the same respect. I am a patient guy and one day Verizon Fios will get here, and when that day comes: goodbye Time warner cable.



see my previous posts about why outer boros get more hd before manhattan. the system here is 40 years old. takes time to upgrade, remove analogs,etc


----------



## twcinsider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/14058751
> 
> 
> Since some changes have been made in Northern Manhattan (very minor) - I'll have an updated spreadsheet tomorrow night...
> 
> 
> Notes so far:
> 
> 1) No more QAM64 in use
> 
> 2) Most unassigned active signals have been cleared out (remaining ones likely active onDemand content)
> 
> 3) No analog channels have been dropped recently



dont expect any analog drops til septermber


----------



## carl2680

dont expect any analog drops til septermber


Wasn't northern Manhattan supposed to get the upgrade during the summer?. If the system is 40 years and takes time why your company decided to do it this year? instead of last year. Last time I checked your company upgraded the lines to fiber back in 2000, should have planned ahead of the future. This move by your company is basically about the fear of competition that they will face.

As always leaving the harder job tothe last minute (Manhattan cable lines).


----------



## carl2680

DC Power is green at 41, and FDC Power is yellow at 8.


If anyone could help me out I'd appreciate it.


Mine was at DC power at 40 and FDC power 8 (yellow). Last week it was at 42 and the FDC 12 (red) which means that the signal was low, but the tech were at my building the whole week upgrading the cable lines.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/14265200
> 
> 
> DC Power is green at 41, and FDC Power is yellow at 8.
> 
> 
> If anyone could help me out I'd appreciate it.
> 
> 
> Mine was at DC power at 40 and FDC power 8 (yellow). Last week it was at 42 and the FDC 12 (red) which means that the signal was low, but the tech were at my building the whole week upgrading the cable lines.



Hey carl2680, is there a reason why you don't use the quote button? Your posts would be easier to follow if you did


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/14266653
> 
> 
> Hey carl2680, is there a reason why you don't use the quote button? Your posts would be easier to follow if you did



Carl2680 What part of the city are you at??


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zytos* /forum/post/14263984
> 
> 
> YES -- this is most noticeable with, as you said, SNYHD, ESPNHD, and even FOXHD.
> 
> 
> I'm located in Astoria. I never had this problem when I lived on the UWS.
> 
> 
> EDIT: I've been having this problem for about a month now. ESPNHD and SNYHD do not come in -at all- anymore. I just get a black screen. A Time Warner tech came out, switched cable boxes, and the problem persisted. He said they had to do work on the "lines outside," put in a trouble ticket for me, and I've been calling to try to find out the status of it. They tell me it's still being worked on.
> 
> 
> I went to diagnostics (channel 996). I have no idea what any of this stuff means. However, there are two parts that are red:
> 
> 
> Tune Failure Count: *** 9
> 
> OOB Bytes: *** 0
> 
> 
> RDC Power is green at 41, and FDC Power is yellow at 8.
> 
> 
> If anyone could help me out I'd appreciate it.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I have true Failure Count ***55 OOB***0


----------



## carl2680




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/14267399
> 
> 
> Carl2680 What part of the city are you at??



I am in the upper westside of Manhattan.


----------



## tommy5402




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KavMan* /forum/post/14258827
> 
> 
> Anyone here in the Queens area getting crazy glitching on Fox News HD and Fox Biz HD?



My Foxnews HD has been unwatchable for 2 days now...


----------



## KavMan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/14260535
> 
> 
> No, but lots of weird things have been happening during bad weather lately; which makes me think TWC has changed the way it acquires certain signals. Perhaps relying more on satellite feeds?
> 
> 
> National Geographic gets pixelation regularly and one of 2 DVR recordings of Judge Judy was almost unwatchable yesterday. She's on at 4pm, when there was a bunch if thunderstorms in the area.
> 
> 
> A_C




Ok thanks for the info


----------



## KavMan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy5402* /forum/post/14270040
> 
> 
> My Foxnews HD has been unwatchable for 2 days now...




It looked like it cleared up yesterday night but then in the wee hours of today it started glitching again! Been really bad all day but right now it's not glitching as much. Both Fox News HD and Fox Biz HD. That's the only two problem channels right now and that is the two channels I watch the most










Also during the afternoon the cable totally went out and the clock was showing 12:00 for awhile. Ugh.... I'm not even going to call and complain... same BS.



Looks like Fios TV is finally available, I have Fios internet. As soon as they have Fox Biz and Fox News in HD, TWC can kiss my a$$


----------



## Digiti




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy5402* /forum/post/14270040
> 
> 
> My Foxnews HD has been unwatchable for 2 days now...



The same here in Kew Gardens.. intermittent hiccups.


----------



## LL3HD

Flushing too.


----------



## realdeal1115




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy5402* /forum/post/14270040
> 
> 
> My Foxnews HD has been unwatchable for 2 days now...



Same here in Rosedale.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/14268290
> 
> 
> I am in the upper westside of Manhattan.



So am I.Im haveing the same problems that you are having. Im geting a lot of black screens.I have not called TWC yet.Will do so soon.Any one else having problems on UWS??


----------



## KavMan

Ugh.... The glitching continues for the 4th day now... Also can't get through customer service, waited 20 minutes and then I just hung up


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KavMan* /forum/post/14278761
> 
> 
> Ugh.... The glitching continues for the 4th day now... Also can't get through customer service, waited 20 minutes and then I just hung up



KavMan Are you on the UWS???


----------



## KavMan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/14279624
> 
> 
> KavMan Are you on the UWS???




I'm in Queens


----------



## Zytos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KavMan* /forum/post/14280083
> 
> 
> I'm in Queens





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/14279624
> 
> 
> KavMan Are you on the UWS???



I've been getting "black screens" for ESPNHD and SNYHD for about a month now. Located in Astoria. FoxHD has also been glitching for about the same time. I have a technician coming Tuesday.


----------



## tommy5402




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KavMan* /forum/post/14278761
> 
> 
> Ugh.... The glitching continues for the 4th day now... Also can't get through customer service, waited 20 minutes and then I just hung up



Its still terrible, and I lack the patience to call them


----------



## ANGEL 35

What is going on with TWC?? All this GLICTHING,Black screens.Any one know??


----------



## KavMan

Customer service is worthless. She told me to unplug the box so she could send a signal (yea, that really cleared it up







)


I knew that wasn't going to work, then I told her other people were having the same glitches. She wanted to send a tech guy out, I said no, knowing the problem wasn't on my end. She told the tech guy about the problem and to wait it out another 48 hours to see if it clears.


TWC is so lucky Fios doesn't have Fox News and Fox Biz in HD yet.


----------



## Ronster515

Is anyone in Brooklyn or Queens getting HD PPV on channel 700. I heard a while ago that this channel was in Staten Island. The reason that I am asking about BK/QNS is because when you go to there website and the On Demand section it shows channel 700 as being new in Brooklyn/Queens.


Thank You


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronster515* /forum/post/14288917
> 
> 
> Is anyone in Brooklyn or Queens getting HD PPV on channel 700. I heard a while ago that this channel was in Staten Island. The reason that I am asking about BK/QNS is because when you go to there website and the On Demand section it shows channel 700 as being new in Brooklyn/Queens.
> 
> 
> Thank You



They've only announced that they were making HD OnDemand (channel 700) available in Staten Island so far.... If a portion of the website says Brooklyn and Queens.... it's probably wrong at the moment.


----------



## filcro1

For (1) one year now since I got Time Warner Cable TV they have been telling me that they are fixing the fact that you CAN'T use HDMI as a point to point soulution.


For those that don't know what I mean.....


I can't plug a HDMI cable into a Time Warner Cable box into my A/V receiver and then plug a HDMI cable into my HDTV and have a trouble free 1080i picture.


If you try this the Cable box gets stuck on 480i.


So I was sold their service based on false advertising and..... they are still doing this. Time Warner Cable leads you to think that they offer working 1080i HDMI service.


So for over 1 year I've been lied to.


Time Warner Cable are crooks. They steal from honest people. They lie.


I guess as long as they do it to New Yorkers it's OK. There is so much corruption in this town. New York City knows the service does not work and they don't stick up for us.


Corruption, lies and crooks. WELCOME TO NEW YORK CITY TIME WARNER CABLE


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *filcro1* /forum/post/14290630
> 
> 
> For (1) one year now since I got Time Warner Cable TV they have been telling me that they are fixing the fact that you CAN'T use HDMI as a point to point soulution.
> 
> 
> For those that don't know what I mean.....
> 
> 
> I can't plug a HDMI cable into a Time Warner Cable box into my A/V receiver and then plug a HDMI cable into my HDTV and have a trouble free 1080i picture.
> 
> 
> If you try this the Cable box gets stuck on 480i.
> 
> 
> So I was sold their service based on false advertising and..... they are still doing this. Time Warner Cable leads you to think that they offer working 1080i HDMI service.
> 
> 
> So for over 1 year I've been lied to.
> 
> 
> Time Warner Cable are crooks. They steal from honest people. They lie.
> 
> 
> I guess as long as they do it to New Yorkers it's OK. There is so much corruption in this town. New York City knows the service does not work and they don't stick up for us.
> 
> 
> Corruption, lies and crooks. WELCOME TO NEW YORK CITY TIME WARNER CABLE



It is not "stuck". You can unstick it by changing to a channel with a different resolution. If on HD change to SD channel and back to HD channel and it is solved until you power off and on again. Make sure not to choose auto select for resolution it is harder to deal with this way. I know it is annoying but little you can do until they fix it, calling them will not help. Best way to deal with this is to change to an SD channel when you are done watching TV then no problem at all or just hit the aspect button (#) and it will change resolution.


----------



## manhattan12345




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy5402* /forum/post/14270040
> 
> 
> My Foxnews HD has been unwatchable for 2 days now...



Hi-oooo, just kidding to my right-wing friends who like to watch Bill O'Reilly opine about morality after he had to pay - what was it, $3 million? - to the young female producer he pervily phoned to talk about her boobs and offer to scrub her in a shower with a falafel!!! (the best part of that incident lol.)


Anyhoo, on a serious note, has anyone got any word about _when_ exactly they are going to be adding HD? Is there not a TW insider here or is that just a screen name? Can he give us some serious info? I keep hearing/reading that we are going to have 100 HD channels by year's end. Is that realistically feasible? I hope they are not going to be so busy paying off the millions to TW corporate that they have to pay with the divestiture that they can't continue upgrading the NYC-Manhattan system.


----------



## bigred*nyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/14290751
> 
> 
> It is not "stuck". You can unstick it by changing to a channel with a different resolution. If on HD change to SD channel and back to HD channel and it is solved until you power off and on again. Make sure not to choose auto select for resolution it is harder to deal with this way. I know it is annoying but little you can do until they fix it, calling them will not help. Best way to deal with this is to change to an SD channel when you are done watching TV then no problem at all or just hit the aspect button (#) and it will change resolution.



Try changing the settings for output formats (Settings, A-more settings, scroll down ) to 1080i. The AVR's get 'confused' if all formats are chosen


----------



## Zytos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KavMan* /forum/post/14288844
> 
> 
> Customer service is worthless. She told me to unplug the box so she could send a signal (yea, that really cleared it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> I knew that wasn't going to work, then I told her other people were having the same glitches. She wanted to send a tech guy out, I said no, knowing the problem wasn't on my end. She told the tech guy about the problem and to wait it out another 48 hours to see if it clears.
> 
> 
> TWC is so lucky Fios doesn't have Fox News and Fox Biz in HD yet.



Has it been agreed upon that the whole "sending a signal to your box" line is complete and utter BS, and they want to disguise the fact that all they are asking you to do is reboot the box?


----------



## KavMan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zytos* /forum/post/14291911
> 
> 
> Has it been agreed upon that the whole "sending a signal to your box" line is complete and utter BS, and they want to disguise the fact that all they are asking you to do is reboot the box?




I think for other problems sending a signal does help but I knew this glitching problem wasn't going to be solved by it.


6th day and counting.... So everyone's also still glitching?


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zytos* /forum/post/14291911
> 
> 
> Has it been agreed upon that the whole "sending a signal to your box" line is complete and utter BS, and they want to disguise the fact that all they are asking you to do is reboot the box?



For reception issues, "sending a signal to your box" is a complete waste of time. It never fixes anything, ever.


The only time it's useful, is when you take home a new box and your pay channels don't unscramble. Sending the signal will sometimes fix that.


A_C


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KavMan* /forum/post/14292269
> 
> 
> 6th day and counting.... So everyone's also still glitching?



744 FOX NEWS HD is still glitching like crazy here in Flushing; however, channel 44 FOX NEWS SD is fine.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KavMan* /forum/post/14292269
> 
> 
> I think for other problems sending a signal does help but I knew this glitching problem wasn't going to be solved by it.
> 
> 
> 6th day and counting.... So everyone's also still glitching?




NBC & CBS HD were hickupping last night, in East Midtown.


A_C


----------



## Digiti




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/14292984
> 
> 
> 744 FOX NEWS HD is still glitching like crazy here in Flushing; however, channel 44 FOX NEWS SD is fine.



Still have same problem in Kew Gardens.


----------



## tommy5402




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Digiti* /forum/post/14295824
> 
> 
> Still have same problem in Kew Gardens.



Is mostly gone today. The SD version of foxnews was never affected.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *filcro1* /forum/post/14290630
> 
> 
> For (1) one year now since I got Time Warner Cable TV they have been telling me that they are fixing the fact that you CAN'T use HDMI as a point to point soulution.
> 
> 
> For those that don't know what I mean.....
> 
> 
> I can't plug a HDMI cable into a Time Warner Cable box into my A/V receiver and then plug a HDMI cable into my HDTV and have a trouble free 1080i picture.
> 
> 
> If you try this the Cable box gets stuck on 480i.
> 
> 
> So I was sold their service based on false advertising and..... they are still doing this. Time Warner Cable leads you to think that they offer working 1080i HDMI service.
> 
> 
> So for over 1 year I've been lied to.
> 
> 
> Time Warner Cable are crooks. They steal from honest people. They lie.
> 
> 
> I guess as long as they do it to New Yorkers it's OK. There is so much corruption in this town. New York City knows the service does not work and they don't stick up for us.
> 
> 
> Corruption, lies and crooks. WELCOME TO NEW YORK CITY TIME WARNER CABLE



Why don't you just connect the HDMI cable directly into the TV and use a separate audio cable for your receiver?


Or are you more vested in the drama???


A_C


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/14293897
> 
> 
> NBC & CBS HD were hickupping last night, in East Midtown.
> 
> 
> A_C



I now have black screens on 2,4,5,7,11, 13,above 17 all good to go:








any one else have this?? Im on the UWS.


----------



## KavMan

Yea, SD versions of Fox News and Fox Biz were glitch free


Right now seems like the glitching has stopped, hope it stays gone.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *filcro1* /forum/post/14290630
> 
> 
> Time Warner Cable are crooks.



Have you ever tried to file a complaint?

http://www.nyc.gov/html/doitt/html/c...ice_form.shtml


----------



## KavMan

Spoke too soon

















Ugh! When asked about these glitching problems they didn't even know there was one! If they would've said yes we know about it and we're working on it I wouldn't be this pissed off. 6 freaking days.....


----------



## LL3HD

I just called the morons to complain about the glitching on 744 Fox News HD. I also got the crap stock response--

I'm going to send you a signal and then you reboot.































The CSR verified that there was a problem







with 744 on her set too, so I asked herThen why are you sending me the special signal? What could you possible expect this magical ping to do to my box? If there is a problem with the "big picture" then fix it.


She told me that the issue is now being escalated to another level (of incompetence). Now I can call back tonight and complain again and then I can file my DOITT official complaint too.


----------



## filcro1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/14296094
> 
> 
> Why don't you just connect the HDMI cable directly into the TV and use a separate audio cable for your receiver?
> 
> 
> Or are you more vested in the drama???
> 
> 
> A_C



Switching from 1080i to 480 station causes box to freeze in 480 and NOT go back to 1080i on 1080i channels.


I could:


1. Take out HDMI cable

2. Reboot the box

3. Plug in RGB to reset the resolution

4. Plug back in the HDMI cable


EVERY TIME I CHANGE FROM A 480 to 1080i CHANNEL????


WTF! How about the frigg'n box just working. Or is that not the way Time Warner Works?


Even if used your work-around the trouble is with the BOX, and the software in the BOX. NOT my TV or my A/V Receiver.


Do people who work for Time Warner Cable troll here? CROOKS!


----------



## aitchdeeameye




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *filcro1* /forum/post/14297153
> 
> 
> Switching from 1080i to 480 station causes box to freeze in 480 and NOT go back to 1080i on 1080i channels.
> 
> 
> I could:
> 
> 
> 1. Take out HDMI cable
> 
> 2. Reboot the box
> 
> 3. Plug in RGB to reset the resolution
> 
> 4. Plug back in the HDMI cable
> 
> 
> EVERY TIME I CHANGE FROM A 480 to 1080i CHANNEL????
> 
> 
> WTF! How about the frigg'n box just working. Or is that not the way Time Warner Works?
> 
> 
> Even if used your work-around the trouble is with the BOX, and the software in the BOX. NOT my TV or my A/V Receiver.
> 
> 
> Do people who work for Time Warner Cable troll here? CROOKS!



So get a new box? That's not normal behavior, and sometimes (often) they just break.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *filcro1* /forum/post/14297153
> 
> 
> Switching from 1080i to 480 station causes box to freeze in 480 and NOT go back to 1080i on 1080i channels.
> 
> 
> I could:
> 
> 
> 1. Take out HDMI cable
> 
> 2. Reboot the box
> 
> 3. Plug in RGB to reset the resolution
> 
> 4. Plug back in the HDMI cable
> 
> 
> EVERY TIME I CHANGE FROM A 480 to 1080i CHANNEL????
> 
> 
> WTF! How about the frigg'n box just working. Or is that not the way Time Warner Works?
> 
> 
> Even if used your work-around the trouble is with the BOX, and the software in the BOX. NOT my TV or my A/V Receiver.
> 
> 
> Do people who work for Time Warner Cable troll here? CROOKS!



Just hit the aspect (#) button and it will switch resolution, I do this every day and it works. Do you have the 8300HDC? Also as I said do not use auto select for the resolution just check off each resolution separately and it should solve your problem, if it does not than perhaps you have a faulty box. AC and I do not work for TWC as far as I know


----------



## carl2680

I went to the TWC website and it seems that they are giving the 10% discount to customers in manhattan now if you sign up for a 2 year contract. Also you can order any service online now, if you want a premium channel or anything else. I think FIOS will be here very soon.


----------



## seamus21514

I got a letter from Verizon saying that they're taking pre-orders, and they give a phone number to call for it. I'll call later


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *filcro1* /forum/post/14297153
> 
> 
> Do people who work for Time Warner Cable troll here? CROOKS!



I confess, I'm in fact an agent for Time Warner Cable. They pay me to spy on all of you and sabotage your service.


Its a program funded by the TriLateral Commission to see how consumers of cable television will behave under adverse conditions. Sophisticated computer models are used to simulate service outages, which I control from my Midtown apartment.


How did you know?


A_C


----------



## KavMan

This is a channel lineup for Fios in NYC

http://www22.verizon.com/NROneRetail...Y_P1_72308.pdf 


On the site it says effective 7/23 but they say I'm already available for it when I put in my phone #


I don't know if TWC's internet has improved or not but I was getting real crappy speeds with it, switched to Fios and it's soooooo damn fast!!!!






7 days and counting with the two glitching Fox HD channels. I gave them a call again and they still don't know there is a PROBLEM! I told him to go check it out for himself but he said he didn't see anything. He's letting the techs know about it and to just wait it out.


WTF else can I do? I don't want to switch to Fios TV just yet due to them not having the two Fox channels in HD. Ugh......


----------



## Rieper

I have Time Warner Cable in Manhattan NY and I can't find the FSN channel on my cable guide...does that mean I won't be able to see the boxing match tonight on FSN?


Does Time Warner Cable NYC have the FSN channel?


----------



## KavMan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rieper* /forum/post/14302122
> 
> 
> I have Time Warner Cable in Manhattan NY and I can't find the FSN channel on my cable guide...does that mean I won't be able to see the boxing match tonight on FSN?
> 
> 
> Does Time Warner Cable NYC have the FSN channel?




I remember having FSN but couldn't find it now. Did a search and FSN NY became MSG+, channel 48 and 748


I see a boxing fight for 11pm tonight


----------



## Rieper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KavMan* /forum/post/14302261
> 
> 
> I remember having FSN but couldn't find it now. Did a search and FSN NY became MSG+, channel 48 and 748
> 
> 
> I see a boxing fight for 11pm tonight



Hey, you're right!


I see the fight on MSG+ scheduled for 11:00pm tonight.


Thanks a lot!!


----------



## BkDude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/14301788
> 
> 
> I confess, I'm in fact an agent for Time Warner Cable. They pay me to spy on all of you and sabotage your service.
> 
> 
> Its a program funded by the TriLateral Commission to see how consumers of cable television will behave under adverse conditions. Sophisticated computer models are used to simulate service outages, which I control from my Midtown apartment.
> 
> 
> How did you know?
> 
> 
> A_C



He's also the one glitching everybody's Fox News channels. He wants to drive everyone of that persuasion insane. I bankroll his efforts...


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rieper* /forum/post/14302122
> 
> 
> I have Time Warner Cable in Manhattan NY and I can't find the FSN channel on my cable guide...does that mean I won't be able to see the boxing match tonight on FSN?
> 
> 
> Does Time Warner Cable NYC have the FSN channel?



FSN does not exist as a national channel.


It is made up of regional sports networks (FSN-Pittsburgh, FSN Detroit, etc)


The national programming they do have (college football, Best Damn Sports Show) is sent to all of their affiliates, and is made available to the other regions without an FSN (most of the rest that don't have an FSN have a C(omcast)SN, and they will usually buy the rights to national FSN programming)


'FSN-NY' was never a 100% FSN affiliate over its 10 year existence (when it changed from SportsChannel) - Fox never owned any part of it... but it does still show regular FSN programming even after being re-branded MSG+


Some info: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fox_Sports_Net


----------



## filcro1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/14301788
> 
> 
> I confess, I'm in fact an agent for Time Warner Cable. They pay me to spy on all of you and sabotage your service.
> 
> 
> Its a program funded by the TriLateral Commission to see how consumers of cable television will behave under adverse conditions. Sophisticated computer models are used to simulate service outages, which I control from my Midtown apartment.
> 
> 
> How did you know?
> 
> 
> A_C


----------



## KavMan

Almost 2 hours and channels 743 and 744 have been basically glitch free. Maybe there was 1 or 2 slight glitches but that is the norm with TWC. They are never 100% glitch free another reason to switch to Fios. Watch this glitch $hit return tonight...


I just don't understand what's going on at TWC. When calls started coming in about the glitches, all they had to do was also watch the damn channels, confirm there was a problem and let the customer service people know about it so when customers called in they would be reassured that the problem exists and they were working on it.


instead of


I don't know of this problem, unplug your box and we'll send a stupid signal, we'll schedule a useless tech guy over to waste a couple hours of your time blah blah blah blah blah...


----------



## kingcull

 Approved


----------



## LL3HD

That's great news. Now if they would just fiber-ize me already--- I'll be good to go.


----------



## KavMan

If TWC wants to keep me as a TV customer, they already lost me on internet, they better drop my bill by 50%






















or I'm gone when Fios gets Foz Biz and Fox News in HD.


Those bastards been raising rates on me for years and there was nothing I could do about it.


----------



## carl2680




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KavMan* /forum/post/14304801
> 
> 
> If TWC wants to keep me as a TV customer, they already lost me on internet, they better drop my bill by 50%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or I'm gone when Fios gets Foz Biz and Fox News in HD.
> 
> 
> Those bastards been raising rates on me for years and there was nothing I could do about it.



The lower that they can go on your bill right now is 20%, but I believe they are offering 10% discount. I already made my mind as soon the roll the fiber in my building which of course the Verizon trucks have been working outside for the last week now I will say good bye Time Warner. I am fed up of crappy HD picture, I am tired of the whole game of putting 3 freaking HD channels in one QAM. I think every channel should get its own QAM not share it. I've been raped by TWC for the last 11 years, now it will be payback time.


----------



## CynKennard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seamus21514* /forum/post/14301440
> 
> 
> I got a letter from Verizon saying that they're taking pre-orders, and they give a phone number to call for it. I'll call later



I also got the letter today. As much as I would like to switch to FiOS, until they correct the problems with he 6416 DVR and the program guide, I will stay with Time Warner and my 8300 DVR (with Passport) which has been working very well. If Time Warner forces Navigator on me then that will probably be the time to switch.


Cynthia


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CynKennard* /forum/post/14307348
> 
> 
> I also got the letter today. As much as I would like to switch to FiOS, *until they correct the problems* with he 6416 DVR and the program guide, I will stay with Time Warner and my 8300 DVR (with Passport) which has been working very well. If Time Warner forces Navigator on me then that will probably be the time to switch.
> 
> 
> Cynthia



Can you elaborate on the FIOS negatives?


From what I’ve read, their picture quality trumps everything else.










As far as I know, they also don’t have CNNHD FOX NEWS HD and MSGHD. I’m a big Knicks fan but I’m sure by the time they are worth watching again, FIOS might have them in HD


----------



## CynKennard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/14307393
> 
> 
> Can you elaborate on the FIOS negatives?
> 
> 
> From what I've read, their picture quality trumps everything else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I know, they also don't have CNNHD FOX NEWS HD and MSGHD. I'm a big Knicks fan but I'm sure by the time they are worth watching again, FIOS might have them in HD



I am sure the picture quality is excellent (HD anyway, which is all that matters!), but the problem is the DVR and program guide. From what I read on this forum and on Broadband Reports, there are many failures to record what is scheduled and the program guide is inaccurate and doesn't accurately indicate if a program is new or repeat. Some of the problems are similiar to the problems on Navigator. HDMI is as flakey as it is on TW's DVRs.


The NY program listing shows CNNHD. The others don't interest me.


Cynthia


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CynKennard* /forum/post/14307481
> 
> 
> I am sure the picture quality is excellent (HD anyway, which is all that matters!), but the problem is the DVR and program guide. From what I read on this forum and on Broadband Reports, there are many failures to record what is scheduled and the program guide is inaccurate and doesn't accurately indicate if a program is new or repeat. Some of the problems are similiar to the problems on Navigator. HDMI is as flakey as it is on TW's DVRs.
> 
> 
> The NY program listing shows CNNHD. The others don't interest me.
> 
> 
> Cynthia



Thanks for the DVR information; hopefully they will have this resolved soon. By the way, do you (or anyone) know whether their HD DVR plays multi-room in HD?



Perhaps I'm looking at the wrong FIOS lineup but I do not see CNN HD indicated. Do you have a link?


----------



## KavMan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/14308991
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps I'm looking at the wrong FIOS lineup but I do not see CNN HD indicated. Do you have a link?




Scroll down and look right in the middle of the page


http://www22.verizon.com/NROneRetail...Y_P1_72308.pdf


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KavMan* /forum/post/14309118
> 
> 
> Scroll down and look right in the middle of the page
> 
> 
> http://www22.verizon.com/NROneRetail...Y_P1_72308.pdf



Thanks, I was looking at their web site not at this new press release.


----------



## slumpey326

when does anyone think fios will be available on the UWS, i.e. 80's. I am getting sick of TWC. I turned on the computer this morning and the internet was down, only can check internet at work for the time being.


----------



## slumpey326




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seamus21514* /forum/post/14301440
> 
> 
> I got a letter from Verizon saying that they're taking pre-orders, and they give a phone number to call for it. I'll call later



what's the phone number


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slumpey326* /forum/post/14310586
> 
> 
> when does anyone think fios will be available on the UWS, i.e. 80's. I am getting sick of TWC. I turned on the computer this morning and the internet was down, only can check internet at work for the time being.



a year.... 3 years.... nobody has any way of knowing - and its going to be done building by building


----------



## manhattan12345




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KavMan* /forum/post/14309118
> 
> 
> Scroll down and look right in the middle of the page
> 
> 
> http://www22.verizon.com/NROneRetail...Y_P1_72308.pdf



Holy crap, look at their movie package! That alone is very enticing for me. Verizon wired my building last month for FIOS so I just want to get some pricing info from them and it may well be time to say so long TWC.


By the way, I would like one of these in my house









*The starring attraction of the 58-story Comcast Center in downtown Philadelphia is an 83-by-25-foot, 10-million-pixel high-definition video wall that displays a loop of different images and scenes. The LED screen modules and processors were manufactured by Belgian imaging equipment maker Barco and according to Comcast, it's the largest 4-millimeter LED screen in the world, providing five times the resolution of HDTV and 30% greater resolution than IMAX screens. The wall comprises 6,771 individual Barco NX-4 LED modules, each of which is able to reproduce 281 trillion colors.
*


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KavMan* /forum/post/14304801
> 
> 
> If TWC wants to keep me as a TV customer, they already lost me on internet, they better drop my bill by 50%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or I'm gone when Fios gets Foz Biz and Fox News in HD.
> 
> 
> Those bastards been raising rates on me for years and there was nothing I could do about it.



I think the democrats are sabotaging FOX news that must be the problem. We are tired of FOX news right wing crap. I hope it glitches forever lol


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/14311093
> 
> 
> I think the democrats are sabotaging FOX news that must be the problem.



Nah... it just takes one moron to muck things up.











And by the way... ever since I called the other day to complain about the "glitching" it has been fine. Who knows, maybe that magic bullet they sent over took care of the problem.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/14311226
> 
> 
> Nah... it just takes one moron to muck things up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And by the way... ever since I called the other day to complain about the "glitching" it has been fine. Who knows, maybe that magic bullet they sent over took care of the problem.



I dont know but the same thing happend to me. I called they send the magic bullet.







No more black screens.







I got back 2,4,5,7,9,11,13 It took 24 hours


----------



## CynKennard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/14308991
> 
> 
> Thanks for the DVR information; hopefully they will have this resolved soon. By the way, do you (or anyone) know whether their HD DVR plays multi-room in HD?



The FiOS DVR can be obtained/connected in a multiroom configuration, but this only supports SD for now. They have promised HD support for quite a while now, but so far it has not arrived.


Cynthia


----------



## BrewCrew8

any hope of ever getting SPEED HD ever..


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kingcull* /forum/post/14304586
> 
> Approved



I find it endlessly amusing to hear elected officials toot their own horns. [See enclosure].


I am intrigued however, by a provision within the new _*Cable Consumer Bill of Rights*_ , that requires providers to disclose service outages;

_Companies must also collect and report detailed information about service outages by borough and community district, and submit a quarterly Plan of Correction for communities that are routinely subject to service outages_.


Talk about a provision with no teeth! The way I read this, they have as long as 6 months to correct a problem. Fortunately, this document is still in draft mode, so I urge everyone to write the Comptroller and demand he include more stringent and timely requirements for maintaining quality of service.


Office of the Comptroller

City of New York

1 Centre Street

New York, NY 10007

Phone: (212) 669-3500

Fax: (212) 669-2707
[email protected] 



A_C


----------



## SRFast

Anyone experiencing choppy video and audio on the TWC system? I have this problem on both my CC and 8300HD.


TIA....JL


----------



## oxfdblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRFast* /forum/post/14323525
> 
> 
> Anyone experiencing choppy video and audio on the TWC system? I have this problem on both my CC and 8300HD.
> 
> 
> TIA....JL




Yes... mostly on the hd channels. It was driving me mad during the Science channel's When We Left Earth. It also screwed up the recording of it.


It has also been happening on HBO HD and SNY HD. I have to go up or down a channel and then back to get it moving again.


No matter...Fios TV comes to my house in 31 days.


----------



## carl2680

All HD channels are looking like crap here in uptown Manhattan. I don't know what's going on.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/14324181
> 
> 
> All HD channels are looking like crap here in uptown Manhattan. I don't know what's going on.



Im having the same problems.Tech coming sunday.







I hope he can do some thing


----------



## CynKennard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRFast* /forum/post/14323525
> 
> 
> Anyone experiencing choppy video and audio on the TWC system? I have this problem on both my CC and 8300HD.
> 
> 
> TIA....JL



Last evening I had quite a few hang ups (breaks) in both sound and video on WNBC (news and The Tonight Show) and on WCBS (Letterman). Earlier on WABC I had hang ups on the news. All of these were in HD. I experienced these on the 8300 HD and on my Pace non-DVR box. This was on Staten Island. There have been way too many of these breaks in sound and/or video in recent months. This is only a guess, but I suspect heavy internet activity is the cause of this.


I too am looking forward to FiOS TV, but they will have to improve their DVR and program guide first.


Cynthia


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/14313353
> 
> 
> I dont know but the same thing happend to me. I called they send the magic bullet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No more black screens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got back 2,4,5,7,9,11,13 It took 24 hours



Well lost 2,4,5,7,9,11,13,again. tech coming today







Lets see if it helps?


----------



## pasemp

Cable and Internet have been out since late last night. Anyone else? (connected to internet right now through BB Pearl). On the reboot screen, the progress bar never gets above one box and then the screen goes black. The cable box shows a message of "Ait"


----------



## seamus21514

I ordered FiOS TV, the appointment is 9/6. Goodbye TWC!


----------



## AndyHDTV

So TWC claims they will have 100 HD channels Before the end of the year and VZ claims they will have 150. As of this week TWC and VZ has about the same # of HD channels. So why switch? Maybe VZ has channels TWC of NYC doesn't and vice versa.


HD channels VZ has


Wealth TV-HD

Smithsonian-HD

Lifetime Television-HD

NFL Network-HD

Big Ten Network-HD

USA-HD

Sci-Fi-HD

Bravo-HD

CNBC-HD+

Sho Too-HD

The Outdoor Channel-HD


HD channels TWC of NYC has


PPV-HD

MOD-HD

NY1-HD

MSG-HD

MSG+-HD

ABC Family-HD

Fox Business News HD

Fox News HD

Disney-HD

Biography-HD

Planet Green-HD

Hallmark Movie Channel-HD

Toon Disney-HD

Travel Channel-HD

GAME-HD

ESPNews-HD

NHL-HD


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pasemp* /forum/post/14329156
> 
> 
> Cable and Internet have been out since late last night. Anyone else? (connected to internet right now through BB Pearl). On the reboot screen, the progress bar never gets above one box and then the screen goes black. The cable box shows a message of "Ait"



AIT is part of the boot. I had the same thing,a tech came out he had to go on the roof to fix the cables. that fixed the boot problems.TWC is now rewiring the building,So now i cant get 2,4,5,7,11,13,







The told me today that it will next week before every thing is back?? Im hoping that its true







I went on the roof of my building. what a mass of wires,I dont know how they find any thing gos.I hope some one knows how to rewire this mass.Coming this week i hope ,channels still out


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/14330675
> 
> 
> Maybe VZ has channels TWC of NYC doesn't and vice versa.



Thanks Andy, that is a good chart to keep.


From what I have read and in my opinion, the most persuasive reason to switch to FIOS is their improved picture quality. Many folks have reported this. I never read anywhere that the HD quality is inferior to anything else.


----------



## eurochamp27

I have been unable to find the answer in my (brief) search online:


How much space does my TWC HD-DVR box have?


The box is a ScientificAtlanta 8300HD. Unless I'm completely missing something, there is no option in the menus to figure out how much space exists on the box and how much capacity is left.


In past experience with FIOS and Cablevision DVR's, this information was obvious. What am I missing with TWC?


Thanks, friend(s).


----------



## KavMan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eurochamp27* /forum/post/14331402
> 
> 
> I have been unable to find the answer in my (brief) search online:
> 
> 
> How much space does my TWC HD-DVR box have?
> 
> 
> The box is a ScientificAtlanta 8300HD. Unless I'm completely missing something, there is no option in the menus to figure out how much space exists on the box and how much capacity is left.
> 
> 
> In past experience with FIOS and Cablevision DVR's, this information was obvious. What am I missing with TWC?
> 
> 
> Thanks, friend(s).






.




> Quote:
> With PASSPORT SA8300HD "ON", at front panel simultaneously hold
> 
> EXIT and SELECT keys several seconds until see "dIag" on front panel.
> 
> Then hit EXIT key again for menus and note Diagnostic Channel number.
> 
> Use either LAST channel or enter a channel number to exit menus.


----------



## UnnDunn

Bah, FiOS TV becomes available just months after I moved out of SI and to a non-FiOS area.










At least I'll get free cable from Cablevision (my new provider.) And Cablevision is slated to add some channels in HD that neither TWC nor FiOS currently offer (namely Sci Fi HD, Speed HD and FX HD.)


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/14332718
> 
> 
> Bah, FiOS TV becomes available just months after I moved out of SI and to a non-FiOS area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least I'll get free cable from Cablevision (my new provider.) And Cablevision is slated to add some channels in HD that neither TWC nor FiOS currently offer (namely Sci Fi HD, Speed HD and FX HD.)



FiOS is adding Sci Fi HD this week.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eurochamp27* /forum/post/14331402
> 
> 
> I have been unable to find the answer in my (brief) search online:
> 
> 
> How much space does my TWC HD-DVR box have?
> 
> 
> The box is a ScientificAtlanta 8300HD. Unless I'm completely missing something, there is no option in the menus to figure out how much space exists on the box and how much capacity is left.
> 
> 
> In past experience with FIOS and Cablevision DVR's, this information was obvious. What am I missing with TWC?
> 
> 
> Thanks, friend(s).



It has a 160 gb hard drive, 20 hrs of hd and 90 hrs of sd programming. When you view your list of shows i think it tells you what percent is left at least the HDC does. http://www.scientificatlanta.com/cus...ce/7004920.pdf


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/14335133
> 
> 
> It has a 160 gb hard drive, 20 hrs of hd and 90 hrs of sd programming. When you view your list of shows i think it tells you what percent is left at least the HDC does. http://www.scientificatlanta.com/cus...ce/7004920.pdf



Yes... the newer 8300HDC boxes tell you % left.

The older 8300HD boxes do not (without going into the box diagnostics, as mentioned above).


----------



## OSUBuckly

What is the story with Verizon Fios? I know that it is coming to the NYC area, but which areas specifically? I live in Astoria, does anybody know if that is one of them? I tried the "Check to see if Fios is available" website from Verizon but that was a no-go. I thought maybe some of you know something they don't.


Thanks.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/14335284
> 
> 
> Yes... the newer 8300HDC boxes tell you % left.
> 
> The older 8300HD boxes do not (without going into the box diagnostics, as mentioned above).



Speaking of the 8300HD(C) boxes... How are they faring these days?


Last I checked, users were enduring; spontaneous re-boots, slow channel changes, lost recordings, unrecorded shows, HDMI problems.


Have they cleared any of these problems up?


A_C


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/14335730
> 
> 
> Speaking of the 8300HD(C) boxes... How are they faring these days?
> 
> 
> Last I checked, users were enduring; spontaneous re-boots, slow channel changes, lost recordings, unrecorded shows, HDMI problems.
> 
> 
> Have they cleared any of these problems up?
> 
> 
> A_C



I don't have any personal confirmation of this -- but I believe that a new update was pushed that fixed most of the problems people were having (especially with external SATA drives).


Anybody out there have one of these things and want to speak up?


Scott


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OSUBuckly* /forum/post/14335505
> 
> 
> What is the story with Verizon Fios? ..I tried the "Check to see if Fios is available" website from Verizon but that was a no-go. .



If you have FIOS available for internet then you should be good to go for TV but if you already checked on line and they said no well then, there is no telling when they will set up the infrastructure in your neighborhood.


----------



## Goatweed

I'll be waiting until I can see a side by side comparison of TWC/FiOS regarding price and channels before I call them up and consider the jump.


----------



## Zytos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OSUBuckly* /forum/post/14335505
> 
> 
> What is the story with Verizon Fios? I know that it is coming to the NYC area, but which areas specifically? I live in Astoria, does anybody know if that is one of them? I tried the "Check to see if Fios is available" website from Verizon but that was a no-go. I thought maybe some of you know something they don't.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I just moved to Astoria three months ago. I signed up for TWC AND did that 10% discount thing... I had little faith in Verizon moving that quickly here.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/14335841
> 
> 
> I don't have any personal confirmation of this -- but I believe that a new update was pushed that fixed most of the problems people were having (especially with external SATA drives).
> 
> 
> Anybody out there have one of these things and want to speak up?
> 
> 
> Scott



No reboots every thing working like it should. My problem is the old wiring on the roof







,its a horror.Tech says it will be fixed but who knows ?? when


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/14335730
> 
> 
> Speaking of the 8300HD(C) boxes... How are they faring these days?
> 
> 
> Last I checked, users were enduring; spontaneous re-boots, slow channel changes, lost recordings, unrecorded shows, HDMI problems.
> 
> 
> Have they cleared any of these problems up?
> 
> 
> A_C



What up A_C? HDC is working well, still has the HDMI handshaking problem other than that I have no complaints at least it is easy to correct the resolution switching.


----------



## AndyHDTV

Analyst Downgrade Batters Time Warner Cable

FiOS Threat Leads to Abrupt 'Sell' Recommendation from Pali Research Analyst

http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6580144.html


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/14342245
> 
> 
> Analyst Downgrade Batters Time Warner Cable
> 
> FiOS Threat Leads to Abrupt 'Sell' Recommendation from Pali Research Analyst


WOW!


TWC gets a right hook from FIOS and the stocks go _“POW!”_


Meanwhile…somewhere in Gotham…


TWX stomps the field and gets a big _“BAM!”_


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/14342397
> 
> WOW!
> 
> 
> TWC gets a right hook from FIOS and the stocks go _POW!_
> 
> 
> Meanwhilesomewhere in Gotham
> 
> 
> TWX stomps the field and gets a big _BAM!_



Well, we don't want to batter TWC too much Not to the point where they couldn't pose robust competition to Verizon. That would just result in swapping one monopoly for another. And let me tell you Verizon is a far more predatory corporation than Time Warner!


A_C


----------



## zas

Commentary at http://www.tvpredictions.com/verizon072008.htm


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/14343128
> 
> 
> Well, we don't want to batter TWC too much Not to the point where they couldn't pose robust competition to Verizon. That would just result in swapping one monopoly for another. And let me tell you Verizon is a far more predatory corporation than Time Warner!



This is true but regardless of what we say or do, they seem to be in control of their own destiny (demise?).



On another note. I'm am very happy!











The Verizon crew was fortifying my diet today. Apparently, my block is getting the fiber. I saw them this morning and I haver reports that workers are setting up runs of cable. I hope that this will quickly give me Verizon as an option.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zas* /forum/post/14343264
> 
> 
> Commentary at http://www.tvpredictions.com/verizon072008.htm



Thanks, that's an interesting article but it doesn't pop my happy bubblenot that it was meant to.










What it comes down to, for me, is-- when that day is finally here and I have a choice to go with FIOS, I will compare the channel line-ups. As of now, I do not detect any glaring omissions.


Then it is all about picture quality and costs of course. I know I will save money with a switch. This might only be for a year or two but I'll cross that toll bridge when I get there.


However, as I always saymy mantra is picture quality is paramount. If FIOS looks better then I'm there.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zas* /forum/post/14343264
> 
> 
> Commentary at http://www.tvpredictions.com/verizon072008.htm



The FTC is really asleep at the wheel here! They should be fined for these deceptive marketing practice(s).


A_C


----------



## lee7n

Gee what a shock, Verizon screws it customers too. This is no surprise, remember those $70-$100 phone bills you used to get for Verizon landlines for pretty much local service before the age of internet phones? They ripped us off then and they will rip us off again. All you FIOS lovers out there better think twice when it come to the choice of switching from TWC to FIOS. There is no guarantee it will improve anything, I am sure they have their problems just like TWC does. The best we can hope for is that increased competition will lower prices, that's what it is really about folks not who has the best picture or more channels unfortunately.


----------



## disafan

New Update from TWCNYC eff. July 18th


Effective July 23rd: We will launch WAPA America on ch. 806, Telemicro on ch. 810, and Ecuavisa on ch. 826. These will be included within DTV en Español. In Brooklyn/Queens we will move HD Theater from ch.718 to ch. 767. We will also launch Biography on ch. 143, Biography HD on ch. 763, History International on ch. 130, Starz HD on ch. 676, Starz Comedy HD on ch. 681, Starz Edge HD on ch. 677, and Starz Kids & Family HD on ch. 678.


Effective July 31st: We will launch News & World on Demand on ch. 1015. We will also drop truTV on Demand, TBS on Demand, TNT on Demand, and CNN on Demand.


Effective August 6th: We will reposition SiTV from ch. 820 to ch. 854. We will launch GOL TV on both ch. 820 & 459. It will be included in DTV en Español and in the Sports Tier, respectively. In Woodside, Queens we will launch Shop Latino on ch. 150.


Effective September 18th: In Manhattan and Brooklyn/Queens CSPAN2 will be available at the Basic Service level, viewable only with a digital converter on ch. 148. It will no longer be available on ch. 60. Toon Disney will be available on Standard Service ch. 60, moving from DTV ch. 108. CSPAN3 ch. 149 will change from DTV to Basic Service.


In Mount Vernon: Toon Disney will be available on Standard Service ch. 62, moving from DTV ch. 108. CSPAN2 ch. 148 will change from DTV to Basic Service. CSPAN3 ch. 149 will change from DTV to Basic Service.


----------



## disafan

Nothing really big up there. Some changes in service levels, which probably indicates something they are planning in the future.


----------



## lee7n

maybe they think moving cspan will get the old folks to change to digital lol


----------



## dampfnudel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disafan* /forum/post/14344799
> 
> 
> New Update from TWCNYC eff. July 18th
> 
> 
> Effective July 23rd: We will launch WAPA America on ch. 806, Telemicro on ch. 810, and Ecuavisa on ch. 826. These will be included within DTV en Español. In Brooklyn/Queens we will move HD Theater from ch.718 to ch. 767. We will also launch Biography on ch. 143, Biography HD on ch. 763, History International on ch. 130, Starz HD on ch. 676, Starz Comedy HD on ch. 681, Starz Edge HD on ch. 677, and Starz Kids & Family HD on ch. 678.



So they're moving the HD premium movie channels to the 600s which hopefully means that all of my HBO channels will soon be in HD. Still nothing on Sci Fi HD, USA HD. I was expecting all of the NBC-Universal HD channels to be added before the start of the Olympics.










Oh well, we still have a couple of weeks for them to update the 'channel changes' page.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dampfnudel* /forum/post/14346236
> 
> 
> So they're moving the HD premium movie channels to the 600s which hopefully means that all of my HBO channels will soon be in HD.



'Soon'? don't assume anything...

They're just planning for the future... since they know they should have them eventually...




> Quote:
> Still nothing on Sci Fi HD, USA HD. I was expecting all of the NBC-Universal HD channels to be added before the start of the Olympics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, we still have a couple of weeks for them to update the 'channel changes' page.



Don't get your hopes up. The most recent news was that they weren't even close - and that we may even be losing UniversalHD.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disafan* /forum/post/14344799
> 
> 
> Effective September 18th: In Manhattan and Brooklyn/Queens CSPAN2 will be available at the Basic Service level, viewable only with a digital converter on ch. 148. It will no longer be available on ch. 60. Toon Disney will be available on Standard Service ch. 60, moving from DTV ch. 108. CSPAN3 ch. 149 will change from DTV to Basic Service.



isn't channel 60 an MSG overflow channel? I wonder if MSG games will remane on 60 or now show on 148?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/14346786
> 
> 
> isn't channel 60 an MSG overflow channel? I wonder if MSG games will remane on 60 or now show on 148?




Wow... not something I'd be worried about right now...










I'm sure they'll pick the overflow channels when necessary when October/November arrives... I wouldn't be surprised if they stick with 148


----------



## carl2680

They should have moved the CSPAN channels to only digital a long time ago. Also when they are doing that they should move to digital only the following:CNN, ESPN, ESPN2, TNT, TBS, Comedy central, Sci FI, USA/NBC, CNBC, and Faux News, then you will see these [email protected][email protected] in line at the main office(23th street) trading their analog cable boxes.


----------



## johnosolis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disafan* /forum/post/14344799
> 
> 
> New Update from TWCNYC eff. July 18th
> 
> 
> Effective July 23rd: ... In Brooklyn/Queens we will move HD Theater from ch.718 to ch. 767. We will also launch Biography on ch. 143, Biography HD on ch. 763, History International on ch. 130, Starz HD on ch. 676, Starz Comedy HD on ch. 681, Starz Edge HD on ch. 677, and Starz Kids & Family HD on ch. 678.



Well, here it is July 23rd in Brooklyn and I don't see any of the new HD changes and HDTH is still on 718. What's going on?


----------



## leegeousa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/14335841
> 
> 
> I don't have any personal confirmation of this -- but I believe that a new update was pushed that fixed most of the problems people were having (especially with external SATA drives).
> 
> 
> Anybody out there have one of these things and want to speak up?
> 
> 
> Scott



Reports from other parts of the country, the latest ODN OS 2.4.10_11 is supposed to have fixed all (or most of?) the HDC ills. including the sleep mode problem with an external drive. I still have the previous veriosn, dated 01-2008. So my 500G drive is currently hibernating, but not too patiently.


For those who claimed that their HDC boxes are running (with ODN) smoothly, do you have an external drive attached? The sleep mode problem is supposed to be universal with HDC running ODN, unless you have the latest OS.


I am surprised so few people have complained about the sleep mode problem on this board.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leegeousa* /forum/post/14349432
> 
> 
> Reports from other parts of the country, the latest ODN OS 2.4.10_11 is supposed to have fixed all (or most of?) the HDC ills. including the sleep mode problem with an external drive. I still have the previous veriosn, dated 01-2008. So my 500G drive is currently hibernating, but not too patiently.
> 
> 
> For those who claimed that their HDC boxes are running (with ODN) smoothly, do you have an external drive attached? The sleep mode problem is supposed to be universal with HDC running ODN, unless you have the latest OS.
> 
> 
> I am surprised so few people have complained about the sleep mode problem on this board.



I do not have an external drive but I don't think that is TWC main concern that people can hook those up problem free. What is the sleep mode problem? I t would be great to hook one up let us know when it works well.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnosolis* /forum/post/14349136
> 
> 
> Well, here it is July 23rd in Brooklyn and I don't see any of the new HD changes and HDTH is still on 718. What's going on?



I did notice the new Spanish channels in the 800s here in Manhattan


(new spreadsheet tonight.... i also accidentally found on Sunday the QAM/Freq used for HDPPV events... it only actually had picture for the pre-event and the first 5 minutes, but continues to have an active signal even now)


----------



## OSUBuckly

Biography Channel HD? Gee, thanks. What do I have to do to get Sci Fi HD and USA HD?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OSUBuckly* /forum/post/14351563
> 
> 
> Biography Channel HD? Gee, thanks. What do I have to do to get Sci Fi HD and USA HD?



Hope and pray that Time Warner and NBC-Universal can reach an agreement - supposedly they aren't even close.


----------



## disafan

I didn't need it in HD, but I like having the Biography channel. I'm, like many, hoping for the Universal group of channels to join the lineup. But I'm predicting, with the HD Theater change, Bravo HD, which wouldn't interest me much, is on its way.


----------



## ANGEL 35

Did man. get any new channels??I dont see any.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/14353824
> 
> 
> Did man. get any new channels??I dont see any.



nope! do we ever?


----------



## LL3HD

I know that there have been posts regarding the new additions to some areas. I haven't been keeping up with them but I just checked and see these are new in Flushing.


676 Starz HD (in addition to being available on 777)

677Starz Edge HD

678 Starz Kids and Family HD

681 Starz Comedy HD

763 Biography HD


There might be others but this is what immediately jumped out at me. The additional Starz channels are great. I haven't watched a non HD premium channel in years.


----------



## Berk32

New spreadsheet for Northern Manhattan

 

twcHD 7-23-08.zip 32.701171875k . file


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/14355080
> 
> 
> New spreadsheet for Northern Manhattan



any changes from the last list?


----------



## AndyHDTV

It appears that Fios will have 100 HD channels in NY by 8/1!

Nothing official yet.

http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r208...by-81~start=20


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/14355910
> 
> 
> any changes from the last list?



added the new spanish channels....


also found the freq/channel used for HDPPV


----------



## HRAMOS1965

are we going to get 100 hd channels in one shot or when are we going to start seeing these channels start rolling out


----------



## johnosolis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnosolis* /forum/post/14349136
> 
> 
> Well, here it is July 23rd in Brooklyn and I don't see any of the new HD changes and HDTH is still on 718. What's going on?



I came home from work and the new channels were available (in Brooklyn). I called to add Multi-Channel Starz since 4 of them are now in HD.


I hard to argue harder than ever before to get TW to waive the $1.99 "transaction fee" or "upgrade fee". They finally agreed to waive it when I requested to keep TV and phone, but drop internet service to help defray the cost of their arbitrary hidden fees.


"Why are you trying to charge me for customer service?" I said. "Why should I pay a fee for the privilege of giving you more money?" "This is for the cost associated with you pressing a few buttons?" "I resent this fee so much, I'm willing to move to one of your competitors to avoid paying it."


They finally relented. How dare they!


Hurry up, Verizon FIOS.


----------



## ANGEL 35


















> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnosolis* /forum/post/14357387
> 
> 
> I came home from work and the new channels were available (in Brooklyn). I called to add Multi-Channel Starz since 4 of them are now in HD.
> 
> 
> I hard to argue harder than ever before to get TW to waive the $1.99 "transaction fee" or "upgrade fee". They finally agreed to waive it when I requested to keep TV and phone, but drop internet service to help defray the cost of their arbitrary hidden fees.
> 
> 
> "Why are you trying to charge me for customer service?" I said. "Why should I pay a fee for the privilege of giving you more money?" "This is for the cost associated with you pressing a few buttons?" "I resent this fee so much, I'm willing to move to one of your competitors to avoid paying it."
> 
> 
> They finally relented. How dare they!
> 
> 
> Hurry up, Verizon FIOS.



Right on


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HRAMOS1965* /forum/post/14357116
> 
> 
> are we going to get 100 hd channels in one shot or when are we going to start seeing these channels start rolling out



We in Manhattan should see every channel that the other Boros have all at once when we finally start dropping some analog service...


It's not 100 more at the moment - but it is a whole bunch (and the # can be just about anything once you include HD-On Demand)


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/14357551
> 
> 
> We in Manhattan should see every channel that the other Boros have all at once when we finally start dropping some analog service...



But TWC doesn't seem to be making any progress at all in dropping those channels here in Manhattan. I haven't seen any notices urging people to swap their analog boxes posted.


They could also get the Switched Digital Video running here (it seems to be working well in other TWC areas), but they hardly seem to be interested in us (which is the usual case for TWC).


----------



## carl2680

TWC will not use SDV here in NYC, they went with all digital instead which of course is almost the the same BS. I am glad that Verizon is wiring the main cable lines in the street to fiber, once that is finish they will start wiring my building and buaha TWC good bye. IN the meantime I will be watching HD movies on Bluray.


----------



## filcro1

I'm really looking forward to FIOS for my company and my home.


I speak with so many people that are leaving Time Warner Cable at the first chance they get.


I hope no one who is close to getting wired for FIOS signs a 2 year deal with Time Warner.


FREE, FREE at LAST


----------



## TravKoolBreeze

I probably won't be one who jumps over to FiOS when it is avaible. If TWC treated me as bad as Comcast did back in college in Tallahassee, I would be the first to go. I know there is a difference with market size and companies but it was just horrible. In this, I'll stay where I am know and look at FiOS a year after they have wired my buidling just to see how everything has worked out. That shouldn't be for a while.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *filcro1* /forum/post/14363399
> 
> 
> I'm really looking forward to FIOS for my company and my home.
> 
> 
> I speak with so many people that are leaving Time Warner Cable at the first chance they get.
> 
> 
> I hope no one who is close to getting wired for FIOS signs a 2 year deal with Time Warner.
> 
> 
> FREE, FREE at LAST



We have to be careful for what we wish for.







In the area i live in no Fiber.If you want TV from Verizon you get Directv.How long will you have this??







How much will this be??$$. What is the time line for geting wired??On the UWS (70st}and up.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/14363260
> 
> 
> TWC will not use SDV here in NYC, they went with all digital instead which of course is almost the the same BS. I am glad that Verizon is wiring the main cable lines in the street to fiber, once that is finish they will start wiring my building and buaha TWC good bye. IN the meantime I will be watching HD movies on Bluray.



Seems to be the consensus here that NYC is going SDV, even in the box diagnostics you can see the setting for SDV it is just not activated yet


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/14367257
> 
> 
> Seems to be the consensus here that NYC is going SDV, even in the box diagnostics you can see the setting for SDV it is just not activated yet



?????????


What consensus?


It's not happening.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/14367422
> 
> 
> ?????????
> 
> 
> What consensus?
> 
> 
> It's not happening.



That's all you guys talked about for months when did that change?, is there an article about this?


----------



## ANGEL 35











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/14367422
> 
> 
> ?????????
> 
> 
> What consensus?
> 
> 
> It's not happening.



You are right


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/14367882
> 
> 
> That's all you guys talked about for months when did that change?, is there an article about this?



Um.... we've never discussed SDV.


We've discussed the analog elimination.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/14367972
> 
> 
> Um.... we've never discussed SDV.
> 
> 
> We've discussed the analog elimination.



It has been discussed, search the thread, anyway that is great news, so what the hell are they waiting for?







I was under the impression that they were going to have to change over to SDV and that is what the wait is all about. Seems pretty dumb then that they don't just force people to exchange their boxes if that is all it will take. I just start knocking on doors if I have to


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/14368113
> 
> 
> It has been discussed, search the thread, anyway that is great news, so what the hell are they waiting for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was under the impression that they were going to have to change over to SDV and that is what the wait is all about. Seems pretty dumb then that they don't just force people to exchange their boxes if that is all it will take. I just start knocking on doors if I have to



You haven't been reading this thread very closely then...


1) SDV is being implemented by TWC in other places around the country.


2) Analog channels have already been eliminated in Queen, Staten Island, and Brooklyn (which is why they have so many more HD channels)


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/14368742
> 
> 
> 2) Analog channels have already been eliminated in Queen, Staten Island, and Brooklyn (which is why they have so many more HD channels)



...but unfortunately they have been dragging their feet about forcing Manhattan residents to give up their analog cable boxes. And at this point we have no date on the horizon when they might complete this task.


I think the only nebulous promise is that they are going to provide us with 100 HD channels by the end of the year, right?


----------



## filcro1

Funny!


Everyone has been lied to so often by Time Warner Cable that even world class "professional liars" are at odds with what the "real deal" is.


FACT: Time Warner is selling thier MSO operations.

FACT: They will stall as long as possible to avoid CAPEX

FACT: Time Warner customers are subjet to 1980's technology at 2008 prices


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *filcro1* /forum/post/14371224
> 
> 
> Funny!
> 
> 
> Everyone has been lied to so often by Time Warner Cable that even world class "professional liars" are at odds with what the "real deal" is.
> 
> 
> FACT: Time Warner is selling thier MSO operations.
> 
> FACT: They will stall as long as possible to avoid CAPEX
> 
> FACT: Time Warner customers are subjet to 1980's technology at 2008 prices


 MSO operations ??? 



A_C


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *filcro1* /forum/post/14371224
> 
> 
> Funny!
> 
> 
> Everyone has been lied to so often by Time Warner Cable that even world class "professional liars" are at odds with what the "real deal" is.
> 
> 
> FACT: Time Warner is selling thier MSO operations.
> 
> FACT: They will stall as long as possible to avoid CAPEX
> 
> FACT: Time Warner customers are subjet to 1980's technology at 2008 prices



You are so right. A tech came to my apt to see about my missing channels.He did not fix any thing,He went up on the roof and he told me they are going to rewire the bulding this week.He came last sunday We are still waiting. I think its a lie. Im calling TWC to see what they have to say. Still missing 12 channels.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/14371772
> 
> MSO operations ???
> 
> 
> 
> A_C



Multiple System Operator... operations.


----------



## johnosolis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/14372362
> 
> 
> ... A tech came to my apt to see about my missing channels.He did not fix any thing...



I have been afflicted by intermittently missing channels, missing sound and a/v glitches. Does anyone else find that computerized tech support computer-voice lady annoying? It's demeaning and insulting. I bet she was installed in order to deter people from calling.


In despair, however, I have discovered you can completely bypass her by talking over her and speaking really fast so she can't understand anything. E.g., just say "I cannot make TV to work. Channel not work. Why channel not work?" really fast over and over again in your favorite foreign accent. If you do that, the automated system will transfer you directly to a live technician. (Plus it's fun. Just think of Miss Swan from MadTV.)


If you did sit there and do everything the voice tells you to, no matter what your problem she will ask you a million questions then tell you to reboot. Then, when that doesn't help (because it won't), the live tech will tell you to reboot AGAIN (because they don't know what else to tell you to do).


I'm still missing stuff I'm paying for (although they could shut off everything below and above the 700s and I wouldn't notice), but I am happy with my new strategy: call EVERY TIME there is a problem. Call back every hour until they give you a tech visit appt. If it's not fixed after the tech leaves, wait 20 minutes and start calling again. Don't tell them you've complained before, just complain about the current situation and insist they fix it immediately.


If they tell you to wait, hang up and call back again immediately.


If enough people do that, they'll have to decide whether to massively increase the number of entry-level phone techs they employ, or actually go out and fix the systemic problems they have.


No matter what, I will get my money's worth in either programming or tech support.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnosolis* /forum/post/14373071
> 
> 
> Does anyone else find that computerized tech support computer-voice lady annoying? It's demeaning and insulting. I bet she was installed in order to deter people from calling...



I'm pretty sure the voice that annoys you belongs to Pat Presscott. She used to be on CD 101.9 when it was a smooth jazz station. She is now doing a similar show in LA.

http://947thewave.com/-font-size-2-T...ning-Sh/976334 


As far as getting a real person on the phone, I find calling in the evening- 7ish. This usually gets me a live person.


----------



## Zytos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnosolis* /forum/post/14373071
> 
> 
> I have been afflicted by intermittently missing channels, missing sound and a/v glitches. Does anyone else find that computerized tech support computer-voice lady annoying? It's demeaning and insulting. I bet she was installed in order to deter people from calling.
> 
> 
> In despair, however, I have discovered you can completely bypass her by talking over her and speaking really fast so she can't understand anything. E.g., just say "I cannot make TV to work. Channel not work. Why channel not work?" really fast over and over again in your favorite foreign accent. If you do that, the automated system will transfer you directly to a live technician. (Plus it's fun. Just think of Miss Swan from MadTV.)
> 
> 
> If you did sit there and do everything the voice tells you to, no matter what your problem she will ask you a million questions then tell you to reboot. Then, when that doesn't help (because it won't), the live tech will tell you to reboot AGAIN (because they don't know what else to tell you to do).
> 
> 
> I'm still missing stuff I'm paying for (although they could shut off everything below and above the 700s and I wouldn't notice), but I am happy with my new strategy: call EVERY TIME there is a problem. Call back every hour until they give you a tech visit appt. If it's not fixed after the tech leaves, wait 20 minutes and start calling again. Don't tell them you've complained before, just complain about the current situation and insist they fix it immediately.
> 
> 
> If they tell you to wait, hang up and call back again immediately.
> 
> 
> If enough people do that, they'll have to decide whether to massively increase the number of entry-level phone techs they employ, or actually go out and fix the systemic problems they have.
> 
> 
> No matter what, I will get my money's worth in either programming or tech support.



You can also bypass her by just saying "Operator."


----------



## AndyHDTV

57 HD channels for Staten Island

56 HD channels for Brooklyn/Queens

32 HD channels for Manhattan



350 PPV-HD

676 Starz-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

677 Starz Edge-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

678 Starz Kids & Family-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

681 Starz Comedy-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

700 MOD-HD (in S.I.)

701 NY1-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

702 CBS2-HD

703 TNT-HD

704 NBC4-HD

705 FOX5-HD

707 ABC7-HD

708 TBS-HD

709 MY9-HD

710 CNN-HD

711 CW11-HD

713 PBS13-HD

720 MHD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

726 SportsNet New York-HD

727 MSG-HD

728 ESPN-HD

729 ESPN2-HD

734 Universal-HD

738 ABC Family-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

740 History Channel HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

743 Fox Business News HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

744 Fox News HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

746 A&E-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

748 MSG+-HD

749 Disney-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

750 Food Network-HD

752 The Learning Channel-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

753 YES-HD

755 Science Channel-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

762 Lifetime Movies-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

763 Biography-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

764 HGTV-HD

765 National Geographic-HD

766 Discovery-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

767 HD Theater

768 Planet Green-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

772 Weather Channel-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

776 CINEMAX-HD

777 STARZ-HD

778 TMC-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

779 SHOWTIME-HD

780 HBO-HD

784 Hallmark Movie Channel-HD

786 Animal Planet-HD

787 Toon Disney-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

788 Travel Channel HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

791 GAME-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

792 ESPNews-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

794 Versus-HD

795 NHL-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

796 MOJO-HD

797 HDNet Movies

798 HDNet


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/14368742
> 
> 
> You haven't been reading this thread very closely then...
> 
> 
> 1) SDV is being implemented by TWC in other places around the country.
> 
> 
> 2) Analog channels have already been eliminated in Queen, Staten Island, and Brooklyn (which is why they have so many more HD channels)



Maybe there was more talk of that on the Navigator thread


Question:

I know someone in Queens who gets cable directly from the wire with no box just 2-13 and a few others are those analog? and will they disappear eventually?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/14380962
> 
> 
> Maybe there was more talk of that on the Navigator thread
> 
> 
> Question:
> 
> I know someone in Queens who gets cable directly from the wire with no box just 2-13 and a few others are those analog? and will they disappear eventually?



the locals should not disappear.... they've eliminated the scrambled channels... (which was most of the analog lineup)... they still have more space to work with..


(in fact - i think they are required by law to continue to provide the locals via analog for a few more years... its a bit unclear though)


----------



## zas

*FiOS TV Launches in NYC*


Verizon Communications will launch its FiOS TV service Monday in New York City to 300,000 households, offering the triple play at $94.99 per month, and it expects to pass 500,000 with FiOS by year-end.


The telco will offer 100 HDTV channels to the metro New York market, 54 of which are provided at no extra charge. It said this tops cable HD. "The immense capacity of our advanced network means FiOS TV customers receive HD signals just as Verizon receives them, without the additional compression that some cable companies perform, Verizon vice president of video solutions Shawn Strickland said in a statement.


read here: http://www.broadcastingcable.com/article/CA6582046.html


----------



## daniel711




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/14372362
> 
> 
> ....A tech came to my apt to see about my missing channels.He did not fix any thing,He went up on the roof and he told me they are going to rewire the bulding this week.He came last sunday We are still waiting. I think its a lie. Im calling TWC to see what they have to say. Still missing 12 channels.



So...what are people doing about this? In the last three to four months my service is down more than 50% of the time, i.e., no channels in the 200s (all the premiums), HD looks like a kaleidascope, but sometimes watchable. Single and low double digit channels are usually good.


Same experience as above - had three tech visits, and finally was told that the "building" has a problem (not my apartment), and they would report it. But nothing happened. The last time I called they just wanted to send another tech to my apartment. Is this a bandwidth problem, that they cannot fix? Seems like it to me, because half the time everything comes in ok...


----------



## johnosolis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zytos* /forum/post/14378569
> 
> 
> You can also bypass her by just saying "Operator."



Awesome! Thanks! (Not as fun as the Ms. Swan impersonation, but a lot shorter.)


----------



## lee7n

Interesting article about broadcasters and HD picture quality

http://www.popularmechanics.com/tech...y/4275063.html


----------



## Berk32

Some day today....


-FiosTV goes live in NYC...

-DirecTV announces more major additions (including 1080p OnDemand movies)


And where's TWC? Can't even get a deal done with NBC Universal before the Olympics.... can't get analog service eliminated in Manhattan.....


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/14383425
> 
> 
> Some day today....
> 
> 
> -FiosTV goes live in NYC...
> 
> -DirecTV announces more major additions (including 1080p OnDemand movies)
> 
> 
> And where's TWC? Can't even get a deal done with NBC Universal before the Olympics.... can't get analog service eliminated in Manhattan.....




it's sad that a Telephone company delivers more HD than a cable company.


----------



## ANGEL 35

Were is all this HD by Fios TV in New york city?? I cant get it in my part of the city.UWS.


----------



## broadwayblue

Yeah, I just got an email from FIOS telling me it's available in my neighborhood. Of course when I checked my address it said it isn't.

_Dear broadwayblue,


We're thrilled to announce that Verizon FiOS TV is now available in parts of your area!


We're able to offer this new service because New Yorkers demanded more choice and competition. Now it's time to enjoy a new and better alternative for cable TV - FiOS TV.


Information on packages and prices is available now at www.verizon.com/fiostv .


You can also call 1-888-438-3467 to check availability in your area.


And, be sure to tell your friends and neighbors! This is what your remote has been training for!


Click to view the press release._


----------



## dell720

and then they increase the prices of everything on September 1st. They have got some balls.










I just got my bill and they have an increase for everything except the HDxtra Combo pack.


Will Fios ever get MSGHD? I can't go back to watching Rangers hockey in SD.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dell720* /forum/post/14386698
> 
> 
> and then they increase the prices of everything on September 1st. They have got some balls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got my bill and they have an increase for everything except the HDxtra Combo pack.
> 
> 
> Will Fios ever get MSGHD? I can't go back to watching Rangers hockey in SD.



i agree with you. It's hard to say this but i will keep my 32 HD channels with MSG-HD rather than have 100 HD channels without MSG-HD.


----------



## cybertec




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dell720* /forum/post/14386698
> 
> 
> and then they increase the prices of everything on September 1st. They have got some balls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got my bill and they have an increase for everything except the HDxtra Combo pack.
> 
> 
> Will Fios ever get MSGHD? I can't go back to watching Rangers hockey in SD.



that is what is also holding me up from getting Fios TV, have had my Fios Broadband for close to two years now, if and when they get MSG HD then I will sign up for their FiosTv.


----------



## zas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/14385603
> 
> 
> Were is all this HD by Fios TV in New york city?? I cant get it in my part of the city.UWS.



I think this article highlights the neighborhoods getting FiOS first. But, even then, it's building-by-building.

http://www.nytimes.com/2008/07/28/ny...l?ref=nyregion


----------



## slumpey326

why are there so few hd channels in nyc by twc, yet right when you leave the city there is so much more by twc.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slumpey326* /forum/post/14388734
> 
> 
> why are there so few hd channels in nyc by twc, yet right when you leave the city there is so much more by twc.



I assume you mean Manhattan when you say NYC.


Brooklyn and Queens have dropped analog service - opening up much space. Manhattan will as well it some point in the next few months (as will other areas of TWC NY/NJ - they are all in the same boat as Manhattan at the moment)


----------



## slumpey326

sorry, meant manhattan


----------



## johnosolis




> Quote:
> 2008 BEIJING SUMMER OLYMPICS COVERAGE AVAILABLE ON FOUR HIGH DEFINITION CHANNELS FOR FREE
> 
> 
> USA HD, CNBC HD, Basketball HD and Soccer HD Included
> 
> 
> New York, NY -
> 
> 
> Digital customers in Time Warner Cable's New York City Region can view 2008 Beijing Summer Olympics programming in High Definition at no additional charge from August 6th to August 24th on USA HD (Channel 195), CNBC HD (Channel 196), Basketball HD (Channel 197) and Soccer HD (Channel 198).
> 
> 
> Customers can also view Olympic coverage in Korean on Channel 533 and in Mandarin on Channel 581.
> 
> 
> An HD digital converter is required to receive HD channels. For a complete HD channel listing, visit www.timewarnercable.com/nynj . To order Time Warner Cable service, call 1-800-OK-CABLE or visit the website.



Wait ... they're gonna temporarily add USA HD, then take it away?


Why are they putting this channels in the 19x's instead of the 700s?


----------



## manhattan12345

They say they will begin turning on TV service Wednesday (tomorrow)

http://newscenter.verizon.com/press-...is-is-nyc.html


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnosolis* /forum/post/14392989
> 
> 
> Wait ... they're gonna temporarily add USA HD, then take it away?
> 
> 
> Why are they putting this channels in the 19x's instead of the 700s?



They said the same thing when they added Universal HD for the Winter Games and it stayed so you never know. Now if USA could put on some decent programming.... Just what we need more Law and Order in HD


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnosolis* /forum/post/14392989
> 
> 
> Wait ... they're gonna temporarily add USA HD, then take it away?
> 
> 
> Why are they putting this channels in the 19x's instead of the 700s?



As of now - yes it seems to be temporary - which is why its in the 190s.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/14393602
> 
> 
> As of now - yes it seems to be temporary - which is why its in the 190s.



Where did the magic bandwidth come from this time?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/14393666
> 
> 
> Where did the magic bandwidth come from this time?



Well... the best guess is that they have held onto some bandwidth - obviously anticipating the need for extra space for the olympics - as they knew they would not be dropping analog service in Manhattan in time...


(or they can be using bandwidth thats already used for other things.... like for example the HDPPV channel...)


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnosolis* /forum/post/14392989
> 
> 
> Wait ... they're gonna temporarily add USA HD, then take it away?



It all depends on if TWC finally has contracts in place with NBC Universal. If so then they might stay, especially in S.I., Bkyn & Qns.


If not, then off they go.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/14386948
> 
> 
> i agree with you. It's hard to say this but i will keep my 32 HD channels with MSG-HD rather than have 100 HD channels without MSG-HD.



but once MSG-HD is added, watch out! Forgetting about all the extra HD, they have some pretty nice features:

http://gizmodo.com/5030576/verizon-f...-and-big-cable


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/14395814
> 
> 
> but once MSG-HD is added, watch out! Forgetting about all the extra HD, they have some pretty nice features:
> 
> http://gizmodo.com/5030576/verizon-f...-and-big-cable



wow, a sharp looking 16x9 guide with a bunch of colors. You think TWC would have included these when they decided to make their own software.


----------



## dampfnudel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnosolis* /forum/post/14392989
> 
> 
> Wait ... they're gonna temporarily add USA HD, then take it away?
> 
> 
> Why are they putting this channels in the 19x's instead of the 700s?



What about Olympics coverage on MSNBC HD ? Give us USA HD for almost 3 weeks, then take it away. That's nice. When will TW & NBC-Universal come to an agreement ?!? Please do it before the final 10 episodes of BSG begin to air in Jan. or Feb. on Sci Fi HD !


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dampfnudel* /forum/post/14397130
> 
> 
> What about Olympics coverage on MSNBC HD ? Give us USA HD for almost 3 weeks, then take it away. That's nice. When will TW & NBC-Universal come to an agreement ?!? Please do it before the final 10 episodes of BSG begin to air in Jan. or Feb. on Sci Fi HD !



1) UniversalHD is showing all HD content from MSNBC (edit: AND CNBC... so CNBCHD isn't really needed for the olympics... but i guess it will be a nice 'preview')


2) When will there be an agreement? I'd assume it'll be there before the end of the year.... but there's just no way to know for sure


----------



## AndyHDTV

Now that I think about it, they should have put the 4 channels somewhere in the 730's to be near universal hd.

Who other than us is gonna realistically stumble on 4 HD channels in the 190's?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/14397473
> 
> 
> Now that I think about it, they should have put the 4 channels somewhere in the 730's to be near universal hd.
> 
> Who other than us is gonna realistically stumble on 4 HD channels in the 190's?



they always put the temporary stuff in the 190s.... (except back when we had that "HD Specials" channel...)


I hope that the press release will make its way out to a 'bigger audience' so people know...


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/14393666
> 
> 
> Where did the magic bandwidth come from this time?



Good question. I sure hope they don't trash the existing HD lineup to make room for these temporary channels.


A_C


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/14399055
> 
> 
> Good question. I sure hope they don't trash the existing HD lineup to make room for these temporary channels.
> 
> 
> A_C


*ERRRAHHHHHHHHGGG!!! SPORTS!!!!*


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/14397473
> 
> 
> Who other than us is gonna realistically stumble on 4 HD channels in the 190's?



I agree but I'm guessing that WNBC will promote the temporary channels the way they do their weather channel on the various systems during their news broadcasts.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/14399055
> 
> 
> Good question. I sure hope they don't trash the existing HD lineup to make room for these temporary channels.
> 
> 
> A_C



Well... I'll update my chart on August 6 and we'll all find out then.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/14399310
> 
> *ERRRAHHHHHHHHGGG!!! SPORTS!!!!*



It being the Olympics and all, I'll give you guys a pass...


A_C


----------



## inkspoof

Hi I have a question:


Since there are multiple Stars HD channels, if I add on the Stars package will I get Stars HD also with it?


I also have the HDxtra... if I remove this I only lose Mojo, HDNET & HDNET Movies right?


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *inkspoof* /forum/post/14399458
> 
> 
> Hi I have a question:
> 
> 
> Since there are multiple Stars HD channels, if I add on the Stars package will I get Stars HD also with it?
> 
> 
> I also have the HDxtra... if I remove this I only lose Mojo, HDNET & HDNET Movies right?



Yes to the first part... I'm not sure about the second question. Check the web site for what is listed in their packages.


----------



## AJ56

Why is it that YESHD or ESPNHD never works on TWC of Manahattan? This is crazy. Its just a blank screen on most nights or choppy video. Anyone else have this problem. I am in 200th street in Manhattan.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AJ56* /forum/post/14400067
> 
> 
> Why is it that YESHD or ESPNHD never works on TWC of Manahattan? This is crazy. Its just a blank screen on most nights or choppy video. Anyone else have this problem. I am in 200th street in Manhattan.



They always seem to work for me down in the West Village. Seems like you need a service call.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *inkspoof* /forum/post/14399458
> 
> 
> Hi I have a question:
> 
> 
> Since there are multiple Stars HD channels, if I add on the Stars package will I get Stars HD also with it?
> 
> 
> I also have the HDxtra... if I remove this I only lose Mojo, HDNET & HDNET Movies right?



I believe that this is correct. And you'll also lose the SD "Fuel" network that they threw us as a free channel in the 400s somewhere (which is normally a part of the sports package) when INHD2 was eliminated. I can't understand the logic behind that!


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AJ56* /forum/post/14400067
> 
> 
> Why is it that YESHD or ESPNHD never works on TWC of Manahattan? This is crazy. Its just a blank screen on most nights or choppy video. Anyone else have this problem. I am in 200th street in Manhattan.



I have the same problem Here on the UWS.







I had techs come in, no help. I dont know what they are going to do.They are coming this satday.My problem is not only YESHDand ESPNHD I also have problems with 2,4,5,7,11,13,14And 705, 711.







I get black srceens}


----------



## AndyHDTV

looks like TWC removed that press release about the 4 nbcu HD channels for the olympics.


wonder what thats about?

maybe we're not geting it?, maybe it's actually jus for SI, BK & QNS and they had to edit the realease?


----------



## carl2680




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/14403402
> 
> 
> looks like TWC removed that press release about the 4 nbcu HD channels for the olympics.
> 
> 
> wonder what thats about?
> 
> maybe we're not geting it?, maybe it's actually jus for SI, BK & QNS and they had to edit the realease?



I knew that it was too good to be true for us to get the onlympics in HD. I was walking today around east harlem and I saw so many TWC trucks that it was crazy. I don't know what was going on, but I know that FIOS is available in east Harlem.


----------



## broadwayblue

Just got this from TWC:

*It's a Win-Win with New Hispanic Channels, GolTV*

On July 23rd, DTV en Español expanded to include three new amazing services: WAPA America (Puerto Rico) on channel 806, Ecuavisa (Ecuador) on channel 826, and Telemicro (Dominican Republic) on channel 810.


Subscribers score again on August 6th when we launch the soccer channel GolTV in DTV en Español (ch. 820, Spanish) and on the Digital Sports Tier (ch. 459, English).

*Can it get any better? YES.* Beginning July 24th, all digital cable subscribers will have access to a FREE GolTV preview on channel 199.


Yes, you can give me Discovery HD. I'll take that over Telemicro or Ecuavisa any day. How bout it?


----------



## TonyNYC

Looks like the 8300HDC was patched yesterday to fix the issue with the box switching back to 480i when the box was powered off. Now it keeps the setting the box was powered off with using HDMI.


----------



## slumpey326




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/14404864
> 
> 
> Looks like the 8300HDC was patched yesterday to fix the issue with the box switching back to 480i when the box was powered off. Now it keeps the setting the box was powered off with using HDMI.



was this fixed everywhere, including UWS


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slumpey326* /forum/post/14405793
> 
> 
> was this fixed everywhere, including UWS



I honestly do not know, but this is probably one of the better patches I have seen in a while outside of the old HDMI issues with selecting outputs from the box.


My box was patched sometime in the early Wednesday morning hours.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/14406022
> 
> 
> I honestly do not know, but this is probably one of the better patches I have seen in a while outside of the old HDMI issues with selecting outputs from the box.
> 
> 
> My box was patched sometime in the early Wednesday morning hours.



Great news I am in midtown east and will check if I got the update when I get home. That should clear up one of the major issues with this box. Maybe it is time for you guys to embrace the HDC? I can't think of any other problems I have with it although some people have claimed some weird recording issues here, I have not had a single recording problem.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/14404658
> 
> 
> Just got this from TWC:
> 
> *It's a Win-Win with New Hispanic Channels, GolTV*
> 
> On July 23rd, DTV en Español expanded to include three new amazing services: WAPA America (Puerto Rico) on channel 806, Ecuavisa (Ecuador) on channel 826, and Telemicro (Dominican Republic) on channel 810.
> 
> 
> Subscribers score again on August 6th when we launch the soccer channel GolTV in DTV en Español (ch. 820, Spanish) and on the Digital Sports Tier (ch. 459, English).
> 
> *Can it get any better? YES.* Beginning July 24th, all digital cable subscribers will have access to a FREE GolTV preview on channel 199.
> 
> 
> Yes, you can give me Discovery HD. I'll take that over Telemicro or Ecuavisa any day. How bout it?



When i tune in these channels i get,i get to receive this channel call Customer care. Are they paid channels??


----------



## daniel711




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/14401571
> 
> 
> I have the same problem Here on the UWS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had techs come in, no help. I dont know what they are going to do.They are coming this satday.My problem is not only YESHDand ESPNHD I also have problems with 2,4,5,7,11,13,14And 705, 711.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get black srceens}



Yes, I asked about this several days ago in this forum. I live in Battery Park City, and the problems have been getting worse in the last two months or so. Some nights I can only get a small handfull of channels (usually in the single digits). Channels in the 200s (most SD premiums) are the most susceptable, and just go dark. I've had techs come a few times, and the last one told me it was a problem with my building. Obviously it's not - it's much more serious - not enough bandwidth.


I believe the cablecos are going through a major shake-up as the move to the new MPEG-4 compression standard is bound to cause all sorts of "transition" pains. The most obvious being that it will require ALL STBs be eventually replaced. These new STBs will initially need to handle MPEG-2 and MPEG-4. Things will get worse before they get better...


----------



## johnosolis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/14407289
> 
> 
> When i tune in these channels i get,i get to receive this channel call Customer care. Are they paid channels??



The channels you are talking about (806, 826 and 810) are part of a package called "DTV En Espanol". If you have regular "Digital Starter Pack" or "DTValue," then you won't be able to watch them.


If, however, you have "DTValue", then for either $5 or $10 extra a month (I forget which), you can add all of the Spanish-language stations. If you only have "Digital Starter Pack," you must upgrade to DTValue and then add the Spanish stations. I used to have those channels, but got rid of them because they were boring.


A Propos d'Espagnol ...


Why does Time Warner refuse to consider someone might want to hear Spanish-Language Audio and watch Hi-Def Video at the same time? For Starz, e.g., you have to either watch 676 for HD video, or 941 for Spanish audio track with SD video. You're supposed to be able to watch 676 in Hi-Def and use the cable box to switch to "SAP". That won't work because they don't include the SAP track on 676. Why not?


----------



## slumpey326

hdmi issue doesnt appear to be fixed on uws


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/14406022
> 
> 
> I honestly do not know, but this is probably one of the better patches I have seen in a while outside of the old HDMI issues with selecting outputs from the box.
> 
> 
> My box was patched sometime in the early Wednesday morning hours.



Are you sure of this? I have received no update in Midtown East, same problem. What version are you at?


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/14414098
> 
> 
> Are you sure of this? I have received no update in Midtown East, same problem. What version are you at?



Quite sure. When I turn it on, it remains on 480p like I have set for all non HD channels. Normally when you turned off the HDTV and box, the output on the 8300HDC would always go back to 480i no matter what output setting you have saved. [I have 480p and 1080i saved only]


I am not trying to make a false statement here nor would I want to be misleading. Something did happen this past week because I am now quite happy with the way the box is performing.


----------



## disafan

As we seem to have lost some posts, I thought I'd reinaugurate the conversation topic we left off on, or a version of it.


How to Successfully Lower your Monthly Cable Bill by threatening to switch to FIOS


----------



## UESGuy

Heh, it was probably a Verizon attack to hide all my caution posts about FIOS


----------



## Woland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/14404864
> 
> 
> Looks like the 8300HDC was patched yesterday to fix the issue with the box switching back to 480i when the box was powered off. Now it keeps the setting the box was powered off with using HDMI.



What version do you have now?


----------



## realdeal1115




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disafan* /forum/post/14423030
> 
> 
> As we seem to have lost some posts, I thought I'd reinaugurate the conversation topic we left off on, or a version of it.
> 
> 
> How to Successfully Lower your Monthly Cable Bill by threatening to switch to FIOS



If anyone else is confused as I was and may have missed it, please see this link regarding the lost posts:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...7#post14420587


----------



## AndyHDTV

Just came back from the Verizon Fios TV store and I must say how amazing it is.

The guide is spectacular. I saw most of the HD channels. All the premiums were locked.

But man I never saw so much uncompressed HD. I suggest everyone take a trip to 16th and 1st, sit on the couch and flip away undisturbed!


----------



## slumpey326




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/14425109
> 
> 
> Just came back from the Verizon Fios TV store and I must say how amazing it is.
> 
> The guide is spectacular. I saw most of the HD channels. All the premiums were locked.
> 
> But man I never saw so much uncompressed HD. I suggest everyone take a trip to 16th and 1st, sit on the couch and flip away undisturbed!




are you going to switch to fios now or stick with twc. stinks that fios is not available in my area of the in uws yet


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slumpey326* /forum/post/14425279
> 
> 
> are you going to switch to fios now or stick with twc. stinks that fios is not available in my area of the in uws yet



I would switch in a heartbeat if they had MSG-HD & MSG+-HD. and if they had it on my block, wich is actually only 1 avenue and 7 blocks from where they offer it.


----------



## slumpey326




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/14426831
> 
> 
> I would switch in a heartbeat if they had MSG-HD & MSG+-HD. and if they had it on my block, wich is actually only 1 avenue and 7 blocks from where they offer it.




did you know the time frame on when fios would be in all of manhattan. Did HD look that much better compared to time warner.


----------



## qbbraveheart

any pricing for a triple play type package w/ everything loaded....well minus the porn lol


or maybe someone start its own thread


Im interested in switching


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slumpey326* /forum/post/14427312
> 
> 
> did you know the time frame on when fios would be in all of manhattan.



It's estimated to be 6 years for all of NYC


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/14427665
> 
> 
> It's estimated to be 6 years for all of NYC



A lot less for affluent neighborhoods (at least that's what I'm hoping)










A_C


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/14427868
> 
> 
> A lot less for affluent neighborhoods (at least that's what I'm hoping)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A_C



Not necessarily....


Actual field conditions play a much larger role.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/14428242
> 
> 
> Not necessarily....
> 
> 
> Actual field conditions play a much larger role.



I'm in East Midtown and there are Verizon trucks all over the place. Including one in front of my building with a big spool on the end of a long arm










Although I don't plan to jump automatically, I'll evaluate what they're offering in comparison to Time Warner. The picture quality TWC is providing on the Olympics channels is a damn disgrace! It's actually gotten worse over the past 2 days. Like I said... Verizon couldn't ask for better advertising.


A_C


----------



## OSUBuckly

I'd love to lower my cable bill by threatening to bolt to Verizon. Unfortunately, I live in Astoria and Verizon FIOS isn't on the way here yet. Has anybody lowered their bill by threatening to switch to DirecTV?


----------



## qbbraveheart

it is available in brooklyn though right? I went to the site and it did say it was available


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *qbbraveheart* /forum/post/14428671
> 
> 
> it is available in brooklyn though right? I went to the site and it did say it was available



well if you entered your address and it said its available, why are you asking us? Its available in parts of all 5 boros... its just a matter of being lucky at this point....


Check you address and hope for the best.


----------



## slumpey326

look at this sweet verizon fios deal:

http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/08/12...tion/#comments


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slumpey326* /forum/post/14433300
> 
> 
> look at this sweet verizon fios deal:
> 
> http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/08/12...tion/#comments



I'll admit it's low on my priorities, but that looks to be one fugly motorola box.


----------



## UnnDunn

Fugly, but it is a solid performer, given the right software. Unfortunately Comcast's software is dog**** and Verizon's, though more attractive, isn't much better.


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/14433928
> 
> 
> I'll admit it's low on my priorities, but that looks to be one fugly motorola box.



It is not a bad box actually. When I was with RCN, they issues those boxes. It was pretty stable outside of RCN's poor interface guide.


----------



## dad1153

Surprised it hasn't been re-posted since the Time Warp of Aug. 12th, but for those of you that didn't know TWC added since last weekend (in the Manhattan area at least):


USA-HD: Ch. 195

CNBC-HD: Ch. 196

NBC Olympic Basketball HD: Ch. 197

NBC Olympic Soccer HD: Ch. 198.


Whether these HD channels will disappear, stay or be switched to something else after the Olympics are over is unknown. I really hope TWC at least keeps USA-HD. I watched some "Law & Order: Special Victims Unit" episodes from the early years (before the network show switched to HD) on USA-HD over the weekend and to see these old episodes in high-def blew my mind away. Ditto for "L&O: Criminal Intent." I cannot go back to watching these "L&O" shows in SD anymore (just like I can't watch old "Law & Order" reruns unless they're on TNT-HD) so TWC better keep USA-HD or else... or else... I'll hold my breath until I turn blue. I'll be dead but then TWC won't get my monthly payment and will lose money. There, that should show them.


----------



## slumpey326

why wouldn't these new channels be put with the rest of the 700s. Stupid placement in my opinion, I wouldnt have even known if it was there until DAD1153 mentioned it on this forum.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slumpey326* /forum/post/14436838
> 
> 
> why wouldn't these new channels be put with the rest of the 700s. Stupid placement in my opinion, I wouldnt have even known if it was there until DAD1153 mentioned it on this forum.



They generally put "temporary" channels on 199. So they just started at 199 and worked backwards. They didn't make it into the 700s because they are not intending to keep them.


I don't really see the point of any of them except for maybe USA-HD. I'd much rather have them use the bandwidth (at least in Manhattan) to fill in some of the HD channels that the other boroughs have (MHD, A&E-HD, TMC-HD) or any of the Starz, HBO, or Cinemax multiplex channels.


Scott


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/14437002
> 
> 
> They generally put "temporary" channels on 199. So they just started at 199 and worked backwards. They didn't make it into the 700s because they are not intending to keep them.
> 
> 
> I don't really see the point of any of them except for maybe USA-HD. I'd much rather have them use the bandwidth (at least in Manhattan) to fill in some of the HD channels that the other boroughs have (MHD, A&E-HD, TMC-HD) or any of the Starz, HBO, or Cinemax multiplex channels.
> 
> 
> Scott



It turns out that the Basketball and Soccer HD channels came in a package with the internet content. TWC had to add them in order to provide the internet streams.


USAHD was definitely needed, but CNBC basically was not. Everything shown on CNBC is simulcast on UniversalHD (along with everything on MSNBC). There is only a slight difference on the 2 occasions the CNBC and MSNBC schedules overlap - but this isn't during live event coverage anyways. (the CNBC content is delayed 30/60 minutes, but since its not live to begin with - not really important)


(plus, considering the monster ratings that the Olympics are getting - it doesn't seem like a waste of bandwidth...)


And if there is no deal to keep USA and CNBC past the Olympics - don't be surprised to see a few more new HD channels around Labor Day. (of course I'm talking only to Manhattan people - the other Boros have plenty of extra space and all the channels for which TWC has deals)


(I'm pretty sure this bandwidth was held out in advance - as this was planned well in advance - you would've seen big problems if Time Warner had pulled 4 channels for 2 weeks to add these)


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dad1153* /forum/post/14436763
> 
> 
> Surprised it hasn't been re-posted since the Time Warp of Aug. 12th, but for those of you that didn't know TWC added since last weekend (in the Manhattan area at least):
> 
> 
> USA-HD: Ch. 195
> 
> CNBC-HD: Ch. 196
> 
> NBC Olympic Basketball HD: Ch. 197
> 
> NBC Olympic Soccer HD: Ch. 198.
> 
> 
> Whether these HD channels will disappear, stay or be switched to something else after the Olympics are over is unknown. I really hope TWC at least keeps USA-HD. I watched some "Law & Order: Special Victims Unit" episodes from the early years (before the network show switched to HD) on USA-HD over the weekend and to see these old episodes in high-def blew my mind away. Ditto for "L&O: Criminal Intent." I cannot go back to watching these "L&O" shows in SD anymore (just like I can't watch old "Law & Order" reruns unless they're on TNT-HD) so TWC better keep USA-HD or else... or else... I'll hold my breath until I turn blue. I'll be dead but then TWC won't get my monthly payment and will lose money. There, that should show them.



I have had those channels as of last week here in Queens, but only USA HD works for me. The other three channels are all blank. The picture quality on USA HD is nice though. I watched some of the Olympics last night on that channel.


----------



## OSUBuckly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/14438270
> 
> 
> I have had those channels as of last week here in Queens, but only USA HD works for me. The other three channels are all blank. The picture quality on USA HD is nice though. I watched some of the Olympics last night on that channel.



Agreed. If they kept that and added SciFi HD (and perhaps Big Ten Network and NFL Network) I'd be fairly content with my cable service.


Also, I heard they were going to add an HD PPV movie channel. Has this happened yet? If so, where is it?


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OSUBuckly* /forum/post/14438976
> 
> 
> Agreed. If they kept that and added SciFi HD (and perhaps Big Ten Network and NFL Network) I'd be fairly content with my cable service.
> 
> 
> Also, I heard they were going to add an HD PPV movie channel. Has this happened yet? If so, where is it?



I have not seen any advertising of a HD PPV channel here for NYC, but I know in the e-mails advertising PPV movies, they do list available in HD. So I am guessing some markets have the HD PPV service. For the time being, I have been using my X-BOX 360 to watch HD movie content using Microsoft points.


Not sure what the immediate future brings for our cable television viewing, but I am curious what is going on in Jamaica Queens. Seems like TWC has had a month long project going on in that area from the network status page. I am curious if this has to do with DOCSIS 3.0 and TWC's claims of NYC being the first to use it for the internet.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/14439226
> 
> 
> I have not seen any advertising of a HD PPV channel here for NYC, but I know in the e-mails advertising PPV movies, they do list available in HD. So I am guessing some markets have the HD PPV service. For the time being, I have been using my X-BOX 360 to watch HD movie content using Microsoft points.



HD PPV is on channel 350 for special events.

HD movies OnDemand is on channel 700 in S.I. Bklyn and Qns in September.


----------



## ANGEL 35

I dont know how new this is but on the 8300HDC remote, if you press the aspect button you now get a image in the middle of the screen. It tells you what aspect you have on the screen.Did any one see this??


----------



## rocketman08

I'm confused... I'm deciding which packaged to get for Time Warner and am looking at the channel lineup bit on their website. The Digital Starter Pack is cheaper and includes the local HDTV channels (NBC, CBS, etc.) the DTV-value package is more expensive and includes some additional cable HDTV networks (eg CNBC-HD) but it doesn't seem to include the local HDTV networks (eg. WNBC-HD). I don't see how that can possibly right... why would the more expensive package drop the local HD channels?



Is this just a mistake on their website?














Could someone in the NYC area with the DTV-value package confirm if they do or don't get the local HD channels?


Thanks!


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rocketman08* /forum/post/14450727
> 
> 
> I'm confused... I'm deciding which packaged to get for Time Warner and am looking at the channel lineup bit on their website. The Digital Starter Pack is cheaper and includes the local HDTV channels (NBC, CBS, etc.) the DTV-value package is more expensive and includes some additional cable HDTV networks (eg CNBC-HD) but it doesn't seem to include the local HDTV networks (eg. WNBC-HD). I don't see how that can possibly right... why would the more expensive package drop the local HD channels?
> 
> 
> 
> Is this just a mistake on their website?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could someone in the NYC area with the DTV-value package confirm if they do or don't get the local HD channels?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



1) Everything in the Digital Starter Pack is available in DTValue (unfortunately - their website listing is never perfect)

General Rule - if the package has the SD channel (and i think the SD listings are accurate)- the HD counterpart is included.


2) FYI - the HD channels in the 190s (including CNBCHD) will be gone when the Olympics are over


----------



## rocketman08

OK thanks... that's what I figured regarding the HD locals.


So what are they using the extra bandwidth for if they're getting rid of some of the HD channels after the olympics?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rocketman08* /forum/post/14450935
> 
> 
> OK thanks... that's what I figured regarding the HD locals.
> 
> 
> So what are they using the extra bandwidth for if they're getting rid of some of the HD channels after the olympics?



Unclear...

It seems that the bandwidth was held out for just this...


Afterward - there is hope USA-HD will stick around for another 2 weeks for the US Open...


Also, there should be a large amount of bandwidth opening up in Manhattan sometime this fall - so they could add 3 HD channels right away that the other Boros are getting.... or they might just wait and give it to us in one shot.


----------



## NYPokerface

Effective September 18th:


We will reposition Specials on Demand from ch. 1001 to 1009, Kids on Demand from ch. 1003 to 1047, Kids Preschool on Demand from ch. 1004 to 1048, Entertainment on Demand from ch. 1005 to 1012, Lifestyle on Demand from ch. 1006 to 1013, Cutting Edge on Demand from ch. 1007 to 1021. Also on this date, we will launch Virtual Video Store onto channels 1001, 1002, 1003, 1004, 1005, and 1006. We will also launch The Africa Channel on ch. 87, Jewish Life TV on ch. 120, Sahara Filmy, an international premium service, on ch. 562, HD Showcase on Demand on ch. 699, History en Español on ch. 838, and My Life on Demand on ch. 1281.


In Brooklyn/Queens: We will launch HD MOD onto ch. 700 and MHD (720) will also be renamed Palladia. Toon Disney HD will move from ch. 787 to 760 and we will launch Tennis Channel HD on ch. 465 and CBS College Sports HD on ch, 467, both are part of Sports Tier. ESPNU HD will launch on ch. 793.


In Manhattan and Brooklyn/Queens: CSPAN on ch. 147, CSPAN2 on ch. 148, and CSPAN 3 on ch. 149 will change from DTV to Basic service requiring and viewable only with a digital converter. CPSAN 2 will no longer be available on ch. 60. Toon Disney will be available on Standard Service ch. 60, moving from DTV ch. 108.


In Mount Vernon: Toon Disney will be available on Standard Service ch. 62, moving from DTV ch. 108. CSPAN on ch. 147, CSPAN2 on ch. 148 , and CSPAN 3 on ch. 149 will change from DTV to Basic Service requiring and viewable only with a digital converter. Toon Disney HD will move from ch. 787 to 760.


Effective September 24th: We will drop Expo TV on Demand from ch. 1285.


----------



## OSUBuckly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NYPokerface* /forum/post/14451938
> 
> 
> In Brooklyn/Queens: We will launch HD MOD onto ch. 700 and MHD (720) will also be renamed Palladia. Toon Disney HD will move from ch. 787 to 760 and we will launch Tennis Channel HD on ch. 465 and CBS College Sports HD on ch, 467, both are part of Sports Tier. ESPNU HD will launch on ch. 793.



According to Wikipedia...


"No programs on CBS College Sports are available in high definition. Even the two NCAA tourney games in 2008, which were in HD on the broadcast network, were converted to a standard definition feed."


Gee, thanks Time Warner. Couldn't you give us the Big Ten Network instead?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OSUBuckly* /forum/post/14453211
> 
> 
> According to Wikipedia...
> 
> 
> "No programs on CBS College Sports are available in high definition. Even the two NCAA tourney games in 2008, which were in HD on the broadcast network, were converted to a standard definition feed."



There will be starting in the fall.




> Quote:
> Gee, thanks Time Warner. Couldn't you give us the Big Ten Network instead?



That'll get added when Time Warner 'national' gets a deal done...


TWC-NY/NJ can only add what the national company has deals for.


Brooklyn/Queens/SI has plenty of space - and are getting every available channel that TWC can provide... and will add more when deals are made...


----------



## disafan

What about MGM HD? Don't they have that contract and we don't have it?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disafan* /forum/post/14454025
> 
> 
> What about MGM HD? Don't they have that contract and we don't have it?



ok... so just 1... for some random reason....


----------



## cap_167

What's this channel about as it seems to be the next high def channel to be added in Manhattan?


----------



## NYPokerface




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cap_167* /forum/post/14454983
> 
> 
> What's this channel about as it seems to be the next high def channel to be added in Manhattan?



I think its programming from other On Demand channels but shown in HD. But I'm not completely sure.


----------



## Berk32

Just realized that my most recent spreadsheet posting was among the many lost.


So here it is again.

 

twcHD 8-6-08.zip 34.0078125k . file


----------



## d3193

Other AVS forums have dealt with audio levels on national networks. Here is a local issue (which I assume belongs in this thread).


Yesterday I had my TV tuned to WNBC (704 0n TWC), but only half paying attention, when I was jolted out of my seat by an announcement stating who are the sponsors of local coverage of the Olympics. All audio before and after this announcement seemed to be at "normal" levels.


Today at 7:30pm I had my trusty Radio Shack Sound Level Meter handy, and found to my surprise that there was only a 6dB increase (fast respose, C weighted) when the announcement again blasted me out of my seat. The commercials that followed the announcement were in line with the general level of program material. The subjective sould level increase was such that I expected the announcement to be out of line by much more than just 6dB. It was very annoying, and applied to just this one spot.


Of course, it looks as though nobody responsible for the WNBC on-air broadcasts is paying attention, or this would not have happened more than once. How do these errors get by? Does no-one check levels before a spot is aired?


----------



## disafan

I wonder why the HD boxes can't put the HD versions of the channels in lieu of the SD versions. They are simulcast and they can load whatever channel mapping they want.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disafan* /forum/post/14461146
> 
> 
> I wonder why the HD boxes can't put the HD versions of the channels in lieu of the SD versions. They are simulcast and they can load whatever channel mapping they want.



They can....

They choose not to (and wisely so) - I'm sure some people would prefer to not have to watch a stretched-SD version of a show when possible (like some TNT/TBS content) - or sometimes (rarely) the HD feed goes down....


----------



## d3193

Re: WNBC's Audio Levels


I know it's just a coincidence, but today WNBC's local "sponsoring" announcement did not blast me out of my seat.


----------



## DNINE

I think this was talked about before but I don't remember if any answer came about. What happened to WNET? They were always HD now it's like 50% of the time. Is it the Broadcasting? On the Menu it says CH 13 WNET before I thought it was just WNET. This is a shame.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/14465865
> 
> 
> I think this was talked about before but I don't remember if any answer came about. What happened to WNET? They were always HD now it's like 50% of the time. Is it the Broadcasting? On the Menu it says CH 13 WNET before I thought it was just WNET. This is a shame.



Originally they were showing the PBS-HD feed - but they switched to an simulcast of their actual programming, which isn't always HD


----------



## DNINE

Thanks Berk32 I just noticed your UWS, I'm in the 90's any idea when we might see FIOS?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/14466307
> 
> 
> Thanks Berk32 I just noticed your UWS, I'm in the 90's any idea when we might see FIOS?



as far as i can tell... it'll be block-by-block... and it could be at any point over the next 6 years....


nobody really knows yet... but if you see trucks in the area... see if you can ask someone - that's the best way to get info.


----------



## j7f

having a ton of problems w/ my cable...both hd and sd [digital box] in midtown west.

clinton/hells kitch


image is so pixelated it looks like one of those 3-d posters.


i've called several times throughout the morning. i keep getting the new, at least new to me, national call centers located overseas [last time was the philipines]. let me tell you...service is absolutely atrocious.


not to mention i'm missing the only thing i want to watch: olympic indoor volleyball.


gonna make a direct call to one of the supervisors [located in our area]...


anyone else having this trouble?


j


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *j7f* /forum/post/14468801
> 
> 
> having a ton of problems w/ my cable...both hd and sd [digital box] in midtown west.
> 
> clinton/hells kitch
> 
> 
> image is so pixelated it looks like one of those 3-d posters.
> 
> 
> i've called several times throughout the morning. i keep getting the new, at least new to me, national call centers located overseas [last time was the philipines]. let me tell you...service is absolutely atrocious.
> 
> 
> not to mention i'm missing the only thing i want to watch: olympic indoor volleyball.
> 
> 
> gonna make a direct call to one of the supervisors [located in our area]...
> 
> 
> anyone else having this trouble?
> 
> 
> j


----------



## ws6envy

Hey guys, I am moving to lower manhattan in a week. FiOS is not available yet so my choices are RCN and TWC as I'm sure you know already. Which is better service to have. HD is important as well as internet above 10MPS. Thank you guys.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ws6envy* /forum/post/14471070
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I am moving to lower manhattan in a week. FiOS is not available yet so my choices are RCN and TWC as I'm sure you know already. Which is better service to have. HD is important as well as internet above 10MPS. Thank you guys.



TWC is the one.


----------



## kwalik

i noticed a lot of volume variability in recent HD broadcasts as well. how annoying. plus, they are still giving out the HD boxes from 2 years ago as far as I can tell. jeez.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/14466307
> 
> 
> Thanks Berk32 I just noticed your UWS, I'm in the 90's any idea when we might see FIOS?



While you're waiting, you might want to check and see if your building is wired yet. Even if they aren't servicing your area yet, they can wire your building in the meantime so you're all set when they get there. I need to speak to some people about getting my UES building wired so we're ready to go when they get here...if they aren't already.


----------



## Scott Gaertner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *j7f* /forum/post/14468801
> 
> 
> i keep getting the new, at least new to me, national call centers located overseas



Yes, the TWC call center is fascinating. Our building lost service after a lightning storm the other day, and the CSRs refused to believe it, or report it as such. Instead, I watched the parade of residents going out to get new cable boxes and coming back to it (obviously) not working.


Personally, I gave up early when "Evelyn" insisted that Roadrunner was out because I had my TV turned off. When I asked if she was listening to what I was saying, _she_ started screaming, "DO YOU SPEAK ENGLISH?" As I said, fascinating.


Can't wait for FIOS.


----------



## BkDude

Nothing new but interesting. http://www.nytimes.com/2008/08/19/te...l?ref=business


----------



## ANGEL 35

Did any ones cable go out this A.M.??Im in Man.It was out now its back.Any one else have problems??


----------



## eljeffreynyc

did anyone make the switch to fios yet? id like to know about the installation, will my entire house have to be rewired? can my existing cables and splitters be reused? from the looks of things ill be saving about $30/month if I make the switch from twc.


----------



## heinriph

So I have seem to have received the new software for the 8300HDC - the 480 vs 1080 switching seems to have been fixed, and switching between normal/wide/zoom using the "#" key gives me a nice new status window. But...


I have my 8300HDC configured for 16x9 aspect ratio - since my set is 16x9. But when I try to use the "#" key to zoom a 4x3 channel (e.g. Entourage on 480 channel, letterboxed on all sides), the resulting zoom remains crammed inside a 4x3 section in the middle - the 8300HDC refuses to use my full 16x9 display unless I'm on a 16x9 / 1080 channel.


(tried to see if configuring the 8300HDC to 4x3 would help, but once I did that, the "#" mechanism was no longer available)


Using a HDMI connection to Sony KDL32SL130 set, if that makes any difference.


Any tips?


----------



## manhattan12345

So I just signed up for FIOS. They wired my building (a Yorkville hi-rise) in June and set up a booth in the lobby today. I'm getting the triple play package including - and this was key for me - all the movie channels: HBO, Cinemax, Showtime, The Movie Channel, Starz, Encore and their multiple feeds (and they run the West Coast feeds of the movie stations, which T-W doesn't, as well as many of the multiplexes in HD). I am getting 2 HD boxes, including a multi-room DVR, a wireless router for the Internet, and am 8-hour battery back-up for the phone.

Starting price will be $103/month, with free HBO-Showtime for six months, and free DVR for six months - after the six months, my bill will go to $160/month, which is less than what I am paying now for TW. (And of course the Verizon guy gave me the sales pitch on the 100 HD channels - soon to be 150 - all with much better picture quality and the faster Internet speeds, blah blah).

They could have come next week to wire me up, but I actually can't be here during the day so they are coming Sept. 1.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *manhattan12345* /forum/post/14479284
> 
> 
> ... my bill will go to $160/month, which is less than what I am paying now for TW..



That sounds great. Is that total with taxes or is there another 25 to a million







added on?


----------



## manhattan12345

That includes taxes. I was very adamant in making sure I was clear on that from the Verizon guy! lol

But my main happiness is saving $60/month for six months. Well, getting all those movie channels too









I was just looking at the channel line-up sheet he gave me - here's what they have listed for HD in NYC:


All the locals of course: 2, 4, 5, 7, 9, 11, 13

USA

TNT

TBS

FX

Universal

WGN

HD Net


ESPN

ESPN News

ESPN2

YES

SportsNet NY

Speed

Big Ten

NFL

Versus

Outdoor 2

World Fishing - yayyy! (haha j/k)

Mav TV - whatever the hell that is, might be a typo


CNN

CNBC

Fox Biz

Fox News

Weather Channel

Discovery

National Geo

Science

Smithsonian

History

Bio

Animal Planet

HD Theater

TLC


Lifetime

Lifetime Movie


QVC - yayyy!

Food Network

HGTV

Planet Green

Wealth - yayyy!

Travel Channel


Sci Fi

A&E

Bravo

ABC Family

Hallmark Movie

MGM

HD Net

Disney

Toon Disney

Premium movie channels

HBO

HBO2

HBO SIGNATURE

HBO FAMILY

HBO COMEDY

HBO ZONE

HBO LATINO

CINEMAX

MORE MAX

ACTION MAX

THRILLER MAX

WMAX

AT MAX

FIVE STAR MAX

OUTERMAX

SHOWTIME

SHOW SHOWCASE

SHOWTIME 2

SHOWTIME EXTREME - YAAAAY

THE MOVIE CHANNEL

THE MOVIE CHANNEL XTRA

STARZ

EDGE

STARZ KIDS

STARZ COMEDY


And the West Coast feeds (also in HD) of those movie channels are carried too.


As far as movies, I think I will never have to rent or do VOD again.


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eljeffreynyc* /forum/post/14477166
> 
> 
> did anyone make the switch to fios yet? id like to know about the installation, will my entire house have to be rewired? can my existing cables and splitters be reused? from the looks of things ill be saving about $30/month if I make the switch from twc.



If you let them, they will use your existing coax for TV and Internet, and your existing copper for phone. Obviously you will no longer be able to receive Time Warner's services. If you want to switch back to TWC, they will need to reconnect your coax to the tap.


If you are keeping Time Warner for anything, they will run new Ethernet for your Internet or Coax for your TV, but will still reuse your copper for phone.


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/14475415
> 
> 
> Did any ones cable go out this A.M.??Im in Man.It was out now its back.Any one else have problems??



Yes, my vintage 8300HD, at midtown Manhattan east, rebooted during the night, showing time only and initially missing data (blank menu) after I pressed the remote's System On/Off. Lost all audio about 12 hours later, fixed after two cold reboots. Seems okay now. -- John


----------



## UESGuy

Hmm...so no TCM with VIOS?


----------



## eljeffreynyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/14480989
> 
> 
> If you let them, they will use your existing coax for TV and Internet, and your existing copper for phone. Obviously you will no longer be able to receive Time Warner's services. If you want to switch back to TWC, they will need to reconnect your coax to the tap.
> 
> 
> If you are keeping Time Warner for anything, they will run new Ethernet for your Internet or Coax for your TV, but will still reuse your copper for phone.



thanks for the info. I think i might give verzion a shot then. I can just simply unplug the TW coax coming from the street and then have verizon plug there line into my existing splitters.


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eljeffreynyc* /forum/post/14485673
> 
> 
> thanks for the info. I think i might give verzion a shot then. I can just simply unplug the TW coax coming from the street and then have verizon plug there line into my existing splitters.



They may need to run new coax depending on where your phone terminal box is in relation to your coax line. When installing FiOS, they generally replace the existing phone terminal box with the new FiOS fiber terminal box on the side of your home.


But in the interest of time, they will generally re-use as much of your existing wiring as they can.


----------



## manhattan12345




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UESGuy* /forum/post/14483257
> 
> 
> Hmm...so no TCM with VIOS?



No TCM as far as I can see, although the sales guy promised 50 more HDs by end of year to bring their line-up to 150, so maybe it will be in there. I hope so, that would be a nice channel to have in HD.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/14486294
> 
> 
> They may need to run new coax depending on where your phone terminal box is in relation to your coax line. When installing FiOS, they generally replace the existing phone terminal box with the new FiOS fiber terminal box on the side of your home.
> 
> 
> But in the interest of time, they will generally re-use as much of your existing wiring as they can.



Do they have to rewire your phon terminal box from your basement to your Apt.I live in a 6 floor Apt. bulding.







Do they use stair way or what??


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heinriph* /forum/post/14477599
> 
> 
> So I have seem to have received the new software for the 8300HDC - the 480 vs 1080 switching seems to have been fixed, and switching between normal/wide/zoom using the "#" key gives me a nice new status window. But...
> 
> 
> I have my 8300HDC configured for 16x9 aspect ratio - since my set is 16x9. But when I try to use the "#" key to zoom a 4x3 channel (e.g. Entourage on 480 channel, letterboxed on all sides), the resulting zoom remains crammed inside a 4x3 section in the middle - the 8300HDC refuses to use my full 16x9 display unless I'm on a 16x9 / 1080 channel.
> 
> 
> (tried to see if configuring the 8300HDC to 4x3 would help, but once I did that, the "#" mechanism was no longer available)
> 
> 
> Using a HDMI connection to Sony KDL32SL130 set, if that makes any difference.
> 
> 
> Any tips?



Mine is ok when I use the aspect function just tested with a letterbox 4x3 channel and it was fine. Try rebooting, I have the same box HDC.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heinriph* /forum/post/14477599
> 
> 
> So I have seem to have received the new software for the 8300HDC - the 480 vs 1080 switching seems to have been fixed, and switching between normal/wide/zoom using the "#" key gives me a nice new status window. But...
> 
> 
> I have my 8300HDC configured for 16x9 aspect ratio - since my set is 16x9. But when I try to use the "#" key to zoom a 4x3 channel (e.g. Entourage on 480 channel, letterboxed on all sides), the resulting zoom remains crammed inside a 4x3 section in the middle - the 8300HDC refuses to use my full 16x9 display unless I'm on a 16x9 / 1080 channel.
> 
> 
> (tried to see if configuring the 8300HDC to 4x3 would help, but once I did that, the "#" mechanism was no longer available)
> 
> 
> Using a HDMI connection to Sony KDL32SL130 set, if that makes any difference.
> 
> 
> Any tips?



Also make sure your Sony is set to "full" for wide mode


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/14486862
> 
> 
> Do they have to rewire your phon terminal box from your basement to your Apt.I live in a 6 floor Apt. bulding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do they use stair way or what??



Depends on what arrangement they come to with the property owner. In some cases, they'll bring a FiOS terminal box to your apartment, in other cases they'll have a distribution box in the basement and run coax, ethernet or copper to the apartment.


In general, they will try as hard as possible to bring the fiber into your apartment and put a FiOS box inside your door.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/14488220
> 
> 
> Depends on what arrangement they come to with the property owner. In some cases, they'll bring a FiOS terminal box to your apartment, in other cases they'll have a distribution box in the basement and run coax, ethernet or copper to the apartment.
> 
> 
> In general, they will try as hard as possible to bring the fiber into your apartment and put a FiOS box inside your door.



Thank you for that info.







No one from Verizon has come to talk about any kind of arrangements to wire the apt. Bulding.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UESGuy* /forum/post/14483257
> 
> 
> Hmm...so no TCM with VIOS?



There is no HD version of the TCM channel available to any provider. Write to TCM direct and let them know you want the channel.

FIOS does carry the SD version.


----------



## UESGuy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/14492900
> 
> 
> There is no HD version of the TCM channel available to any provider. Write to TCM direct and let them know you want the channel.
> 
> FIOS does carry the SD version.



Oh well that's fine then. If they carry the SD version, I'm good. I don't have any need for a HD version of some 1930s film that will never look great.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UESGuy* /forum/post/14493064
> 
> 
> Oh well that's fine then. If they carry the SD version, I'm good. I don't have any need for a HD version of some 1930s film that will never look great.



oh but it would look good, it would knock your socks off.


----------



## daniels1994




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *manhattan12345* /forum/post/14480526
> 
> 
> That includes taxes. I was very adamant in making sure I was clear on that from the Verizon guy! lol
> 
> But my main happiness is saving $60/month for six months. Well, getting all those movie channels too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just looking at the channel line-up sheet he gave me - here's what they have listed for HD in NYC:
> 
> 
> All the locals of course: 2, 4, 5, 7, 9, 11, 13
> 
> USA
> 
> TNT
> 
> TBS
> 
> FX
> 
> Universal
> 
> WGN
> 
> HD Net
> 
> 
> ESPN
> 
> ESPN News
> 
> ESPN2
> 
> YES
> 
> SportsNet NY
> 
> Speed
> 
> Big Ten
> 
> NFL
> 
> Versus
> 
> Outdoor 2
> 
> World Fishing - yayyy! (haha j/k)
> 
> Mav TV - whatever the hell that is, might be a typo
> 
> 
> CNN
> 
> CNBC
> 
> Fox Biz
> 
> Fox News
> 
> Weather Channel
> 
> Discovery
> 
> National Geo
> 
> Science
> 
> Smithsonian
> 
> History
> 
> Bio
> 
> Animal Planet
> 
> HD Theater
> 
> TLC
> 
> 
> Lifetime
> 
> Lifetime Movie
> 
> 
> QVC - yayyy!
> 
> Food Network
> 
> HGTV
> 
> Planet Green
> 
> Wealth - yayyy!
> 
> Travel Channel
> 
> 
> Sci Fi
> 
> A&E
> 
> Bravo
> 
> ABC Family
> 
> Hallmark Movie
> 
> MGM
> 
> HD Net
> 
> Disney
> 
> Toon Disney
> 
> Premium movie channels
> 
> HBO
> 
> HBO2
> 
> HBO SIGNATURE
> 
> HBO FAMILY
> 
> HBO COMEDY
> 
> HBO ZONE
> 
> HBO LATINO
> 
> CINEMAX
> 
> MORE MAX
> 
> ACTION MAX
> 
> THRILLER MAX
> 
> WMAX
> 
> AT MAX
> 
> FIVE STAR MAX
> 
> OUTERMAX
> 
> SHOWTIME
> 
> SHOW SHOWCASE
> 
> SHOWTIME 2
> 
> SHOWTIME EXTREME - YAAAAY
> 
> THE MOVIE CHANNEL
> 
> THE MOVIE CHANNEL XTRA
> 
> STARZ
> 
> EDGE
> 
> STARZ KIDS
> 
> STARZ COMEDY
> 
> 
> And the West Coast feeds (also in HD) of those movie channels are carried too.
> 
> 
> As far as movies, I think I will never have to rent or do VOD again.





But still no MSG (Madison Square Garden HD). If Verizon can't show the NY Rangers in HD, then I'm stuck with Time Warner


----------



## ANGEL 35

Does any one have 996 its the diag. screen. It looks like its gone. I have the 8300HDC.When i try to get it , it says no data.Any one getting this??


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/14506355
> 
> 
> Does any one have 996 its the diag. screen. It looks like its gone. I have the 8300HDC.When i try to get it , it says no data.Any one getting this??



I got 6 pages of data


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/14506445
> 
> 
> I got 6 pages of data



I also got my 6 pages of data back today.


----------



## johnosolis

I didn't get a chance to check this morning. Has Time Warner taken away the temporary HD channels it provided for the duration of the Olympics? (USA-HD & CNBC-HD)


PS: I recently discovered channels 1996 and 1997 which have diagnostic testing.


----------



## OSUBuckly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnosolis* /forum/post/14516748
> 
> 
> I didn't get a chance to check this morning. Has Time Warner taken away the temporary HD channels it provided for the duration of the Olympics? (USA-HD & CNBC-HD)



I just had my wife check at home and she said we still have USA-HD on 195 (Yay for US Open tennis). Didn't check on CNBC-HD though. We are in Astoria.


----------



## cap_167

They're both still on but so is the Olympic basketball and soccer channel as well.


----------



## lpcustom123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/14427868
> 
> 
> A lot less for affluent neighborhoods (at least that's what I'm hoping)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A_C




Don't know what the roll-out rate is for affluent neighborhoods but it seems that Harlem is getting most of the attention lately from what I can see. I see many more trucks there than on the UES.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnosolis* /forum/post/14516748
> 
> 
> I didn't get a chance to check this morning. Has Time Warner taken away the temporary HD channels it provided for the duration of the Olympics? (USA-HD & CNBC-HD)
> 
> 
> PS: I recently discovered channels 1996 and 1997 which have diagnostic testing.



What kind of testing do these channels do???


----------



## boisty

Hey Guys,


Just moved back to NYC and have started using TWC again. Came from NJ and was using Directv which I liked.


Still basically moving in but so far I have the following setup: SA8300HDC hooked up to a Samsung 32" LCD via HDMI.


A few quick questions......


1) HD channels dont look spectacular. I used the same tv with Directv and the HD channels looked much better. Is there another box besides the 8300HDC that gives a better picture?


2) If Im on channel 2 and hit the GUIDE button I get a full screen guide. If Im on channel 702 and hit the GUIDE button I get a small 4:3 guide. Any reason for this or a fix??


3) Anyone using a LN46a650 with TWC NYC? If so, what are your thoughts.....???


I'm sure I will have more questions in the near future. Thanks for any replies.


Cheers,

Boisty


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *boisty* /forum/post/14520908
> 
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> 
> Just moved back to NYC and have started using TWC again. Came from NJ and was using Directv which I liked.
> 
> 
> Still basically moving in but so far I have the following setup: SA8300HDC hooked up to a Samsung 32" LCD via HDMI.
> 
> 
> A few quick questions......
> 
> 
> 1) HD channels dont look spectacular. I used the same tv with Directv and the HD channels looked much better. Is there another box besides the 8300HDC that gives a better picture?
> 
> 
> 2) If Im on channel 2 and hit the GUIDE button I get a full screen guide. If Im on channel 702 and hit the GUIDE button I get a small 4:3 guide. Any reason for this or a fix??
> 
> 
> 3) Anyone using a LN46a650 with TWC NYC? If so, what are your thoughts.....???
> 
> 
> I'm sure I will have more questions in the near future. Thanks for any replies.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Boisty



1. From what I understand HD quality is the same on any box, maybe satellite is better quality.


2. That's the way the guide is. Always 4:3 maybe that will change someday.


----------



## Berk32

Yes!!!


USA-HD still lives!!!


I just hope it for at least 2 more weeks (or permanent... of course...)


----------



## Berk32

Update:


BasketballHD and SoccerHD were just removed from the lineup (along with the foreign language SD channels). However, as of now their signals are still being sent out (still active in same QAM/channel slots)


USAHD and CNBCHD remain for now (perhaps they realize that NYers would really like to watch the US Open.. of course that doesn't explain why CNBCHD is still around... not that I'm complaining)


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/14523492
> 
> 
> Update:
> 
> 
> BasketballHD and SoccerHD were just removed from the lineup (along with the foreign language SD channels). However, as of now their signals are still being sent out (still active in same QAM/channel slots)
> 
> 
> USAHD and CNBCHD remain for now (perhaps they realize that NYers would really like to watch the US Open.. of course that doesn't explain why CNBCHD is still around... not that I'm complaining)



Just figured out why CNBCHD may still be around for a little while longer...


Next Monday it has live US Open coverage for a few hours (WWE Raw will air as usual and wont air on SciFi as it did tonight with a tape delay on USA later)


----------



## johnosolis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/14520849
> 
> 
> What kind of testing do these channels do???




Regarding channels 1996 and 1997 ... one of them gathers data (similar to channel 996) and has a button to press to 'send', apparently as part of the installation process. The other has a list of tests to perform and purports to take 25 minutes to accomplish them all.


I'm at work now, so I don't have details in front of me.


----------



## OSUBuckly

Good news for (mediocre) sports fans!


Apparently last night TWC reached a deal with the Big Ten Network to begin carrying the channel. My source is that I'm on a mailing list for the Columbus Dispatch newspaper which emails me all the news regarding Ohio State football. I'm not sure how much of a priority it will be to get it here in NYC, but now at least we know they have come to terms. I wonder what the chances are we'll get it in HD too?


----------



## heinriph




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/14488164
> 
> 
> Also make sure your Sony is set to "full" for wide mode



Here's the final update on my quest to have SD show up in 4:3 (ie not in stretched) on my Sony LCD, and have it be zoomable using the the TWC remote:


Using HDMI I could not make it work. No matter what I did (and the Sony provides plenty of options/combinations to try), zooming 4:3 only showed the zoomed picture within the 4:3 boundaries, which was pointless.


Switched to Component, set Sony to show HD in full, and turned Auto Wide off. Now HD is fullscreen (always is, really), SD shows up in 4:3, and the 4:3 image can be zoomed to fill the screen using the 8300HDC remote's # button.


I'm inclined to think the Sony is too clever by half, and is screwing up my ability to do this with HDMI.


----------



## heinriph




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *boisty* /forum/post/14520908
> 
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> 
> 2) If Im on channel 2 and hit the GUIDE button I get a full screen guide. If Im on channel 702 and hit the GUIDE button I get a small 4:3 guide. Any reason for this or a fix??



Sounds like you might have your standard definition channels (such as Ch. 2) set to automatically stretch to fill the screen...? So the fact that the guide is showing up full screen isn't because it's actually a full/wide signal, but rather because it's native 4:3 aspect ratio is set to be automatically stretched by the 8300HDC or your TV.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heinriph* /forum/post/14526052
> 
> 
> Sounds like you might have your standard definition channels (such as Ch. 2) set to automatically stretch to fill the screen...? So the fact that the guide is showing up full screen isn't because it's actually a full/wide signal, but rather because it's native 4:3 aspect ratio is set to be automatically stretched by the 8300HDC or your TV.



That's kinda weird then because on MY screen, where i have my SD channels set to auto stretch the image, the guide is STILL showing up with bars on both ends when i tune in to ch. 2. Altho i'm using the non-HDC model cable box.


----------



## OSUBuckly

A while back, somebody posted the direct email address of an employee at Time Warner Cable who actually responds to questions. Can someone share this again? I have a simple programming question that I'd like to ask and I'd feel better knowing it went to a real person instead of one of those general forms.


Thanks.


----------



## boisty

Thanks for the responses.....


Yes my SD stations are set to STRETCH.


I would love BigTen network in HD. That would be great.


Also on ch. 996 with the ST Diagnostics.....I get 38 for RDC and -7 for FDC. How strong/weak is this signal? Is it possible to check these numbers to the cable modem? Thanks again!


Boisty


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OSUBuckly* /forum/post/14528047
> 
> 
> A while back, somebody posted the direct email address of an employee at Time Warner Cable who actually responds to questions. Can someone share this again? I have a simple programming question that I'd like to ask and I'd feel better knowing it went to a real person instead of one of those general forms.
> 
> 
> Thanks.


 [email protected] 


though he doesn't reply to me anymore.


----------



## OSUBuckly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/14529125
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> though he doesn't reply to me anymore.



Email sent. I figure it is worth a shot.


----------



## HDTV Dude

Checked my channel guide this evening and found out that CNBC-HD and USA-HD were listed on channels 715 and 716 respectively. I find it very strange that TWC is still showing these channels in NYC, has made no annoucement about why we still have these channels despite several other TWC outlets having report that they were removed and has waited until now to finally put them in their proper HD channel slots. This kinds of reminds me of when we first got Universal-HD a couple of years ago for the US Open and some how ended up keeping it at a later time.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV Dude* /forum/post/14531239
> 
> 
> Checked my channel guide this evening and found out that CNBC-HD and USA-HD were listed on channels 715 and 716 respectively. I find it very strange that TWC is still showing these channels in NYC, has made no annoucement about why we still have these channels despite several other TWC outlets having report that they were removed and has waited until now to finally put them in their proper HD channel slots. This kinds of reminds me of when we first got Universal-HD a couple of years ago for the US Open and some how ended up keeping it at a later time.




yeah I just noticed that. Our Original olympic press release said it would stay on till the 30th. So I guess we will see if TWC actually keeps it.


----------



## disafan

Well, the message on 716 tells me to turn to 195 to see USAHD. But hopefully we'll keep this channel.


----------



## Berk32

 http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...enNetwork.html 



> Quote:
> Big Ten Network Update
> 
> 
> August 27th, 2008
> 
> 
> Time Warner Cable and the Big Ten Network announced today that they have reached an agreement-in-principle on terms of carriage for the Big Ten Network and its high-definition and video-on-demand programming on Time Warner Cable's line-ups throughout the Big Ten territory, including Ohio and Wisconsin.
> 
> 
> The pending agreement will ensure that Time Warner Cable's customers across these Big Ten states will have access to this Saturday's Big Ten college football season openers and all future Big Ten Network programming on an expanded basic level of service.
> 
> 
> Once Time Warner Cable gets the core Big Ten market agreements in place we will evaluate the possibility of carrying these games locally. Continue to check our website, timewarnercable.com/nynj , for information updates.



so this doesn't apply to us at all......


----------



## OSUBuckly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/14535055
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...enNetwork.html
> 
> so this doesn't apply to us at all......



True, unfortunately. Here is the email I got regarding the Big Ten Network.


"Thank you for your email regarding Big Ten Network.


Time Warner Cable and the Big Ten Network announced today that they have reached an agreement-in-principle on terms of carriage for the Big Ten Network and its high-definition and video-on-demand programming on Time Warner Cable's line-ups throughout the Big Ten territory, including Ohio and Wisconsin. The pending agreement will ensure that Time Warner Cable's customers across these Big Ten states will have access to this Saturday's Big Ten college football season openers and all future Big Ten Network programming on an expanded basic level of service.


Once Time Warner Cable gets the core Big Ten market agreements in place we will evaluate the possibility of carrying these games locally in the NY metropolitan area. Check our website, twcnyc.com for information updates."


I would certainly rather have BTN than ESPNU or CBS Colege Sports. Oh well.


----------



## slumpey326

any fios news, anyone switch lately and if so how has it been.


----------



## boisty

Hi


quick question regarding SA8300HDC.....when i go to ch 996 the STB crashes and reboots all by itself. lost all my recorded programs and all series to record. all settings were reset as well. also had a gray screen on every channel this AM. my box is definitely acting up. should i switch for a new one or is this normal at times with this unit? Thanks very much


Boisty


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *boisty* /forum/post/14535889
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> 
> quick question regarding SA8300HDC.....when i go to ch 996 the STB crashes and reboots all by itself. lost all my recorded programs and all series to record. all settings were reset as well. also had a gray screen on every channel this AM. my box is definitely acting up. should i switch for a new one or is this normal at times with this unit? Thanks very much
> 
> 
> Boisty



Patient: Dr. it hurts when I do this

DR.: So don't do that


Seriously though if you see it crashing why would you keep doing that? Just exchange it since you lost everything anyway. Go during lunch hours, the 23rd st store tends to be pretty empty during the day.


----------



## boisty

thanks Lee. going there at some point today. i actually only went to 996 the one time. it did crash at that point and then wld just reboot all by itself from time to time during the day. i have also discovered that it says the HD is full and i cant record. there are no shows recorded at all, however. thanks again.


boisty


----------



## broadwayblue

Anyone else experiencing internet issues on the UES? It started last night and still persists. My download speeds show 7000kb, but up is only 74kb.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/14550387
> 
> 
> Anyone else experiencing internet issues on the UES? It started last night and still persists. My download speeds show 7000kb, but up is only 74kb.



No UWS issues. My download speed is 25560 Up load is 497KP


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/14550556
> 
> 
> No UWS issues. My download speed is 25560 Up load is 497KP



You do realize that those speeds are a result of Powerboost right? A 15 second speed boost and then your connection throttles down to the standard speed.


A nice feature for faster downloads, but it is not a permanent speed adjustment.


----------



## JeffMoney

I see in regards to USAHD & CNBCHD THEY ARE MOVING THOSES CHANNELS TO WHERE THEY ARE SUPPOSE TO BE 716 & 715 , USAHD WAS ON CHANNEL 195 BUT NOW ITS BLANK AND 716 SAYS GO TO CHANNEL 195 LOL


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/14551677
> 
> 
> I see in regards to USAHD & CNBCHD THEY ARE MOVING THOSES CHANNELS TO WHERE THEY ARE SUPPOSE TO BE 716 & 715 , USAHD WAS ON CHANNEL 195 BUT NOW ITS BLANK AND 716 SAYS GO TO CHANNEL 195 LOL



Yes, fun and games with TWC. USA-HD (tennis this PM) has been blank most of the afternoon. Looking forward to FIOS arriving in my building. -- John


----------



## Kold Kuts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/14552470
> 
> 
> Yes, fun and games with TWC. USA-HD (tennis this PM) has been blank most of the afternoon. Looking forward to FIOS arriving in my building. -- John



Looks like TWC finally removed USA-HD and CNBC-HD. Channels disappeared from the guide this afternoon.


----------



## Berk32

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## cap_167

Channel 195 and 196 still shows up on the guide and so does 715 and 716 however the latter channels tell me that's it's no longer available when I tune to it.


----------



## Digiti

I have a friend that expressed an interest in this Pioneer DVD recorder: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/produc..._Recorder.html 


He has a non-DVR HD STB with a HDMI out from Queens N.Y.TWC. I told him that I thought this device would not be useful because of the scrambling copy protection TWC uses even for the low channels 2-13. Am I correct in this assessment? Thanks very much.


Sorry to be off topic here. I am just as pissed as everyone losing the Federer match on USAHD in mid stream.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cap_167* /forum/post/14552762
> 
> 
> Channel 195 and 196 still shows up on the guide and so does 715 and 716



They're all gone in Queens.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/14552903
> 
> 
> They're all gone in Queens.



The channels all disappeared in the last 20 minutes from the guide... picture went away a few hours ago (was still there around 11am)


----------



## JeffMoney

What bs they are twc during the us open they remove usahd, what a bunch of jerkoffs..


----------



## John Mason

Yup, now USAHD and CNBCHD seem removed from any channel lineup--halfway through the 2-week U.S. Tennis Open on USAHD. A reboot (S. Manhattan head end) brings up nothing. Hurry up Verizon with FIOS!-- John


----------



## UnnDunn

At least you _had_ USA HD for the Olympics.


Us Cablevision subs had only NBC HD and Universal HD for our HD Olympics coverage.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/14553081
> 
> 
> What bs they are twc during the us open they remove usahd, what a bunch of jerkoffs..



TWC only had the rights for the olympics...


we were hopeful a full time deal could be worked out... didn't happen...


we were lucky enough to get 4+ extra days of the channel - since every other TWC region lost it Monday morning


----------



## TonyNYC

As the saying goes......


Easy come, easy go.


----------



## JeffMoney

Its still a bunch of crap and what even happen to the NFL Network, same old story TWC always act like they are the good guy..


----------



## skanter1

US Open has always been on Universal HD for the past few years - what happened to that?


I can't believe there is no way to see US Open night matches in HD...


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/14557181
> 
> 
> US Open has always been on Universal HD for the past few years - what happened to that?
> 
> 
> I can't believe there is no way to see US Open night matches in HD...



USAHD was created in the last year. That's why.


(but this will be the only year with the problem - ESPN2 takes over for USA next year)


----------



## dad1153

Just when I was enjoying watching "Law & Order" repeats ("SVU" and "CI") in HD TWC pulls the plug. F#@&ing bastards!


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/14557288
> 
> 
> USAHD was created in the last year. That's why.
> 
> 
> (but this will be the only year with the problem - ESPN2 takes over for USA next year)



I wasn't thrilled with ESPN2 HD at French - lousy-looking feed and extremely annoying scroll bar at the bottom.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/14560086
> 
> 
> I wasn't thrilled with ESPN2 HD at French - lousy-looking feed and extremely annoying scroll bar at the bottom.



well it wasn't HD.


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/14560267
> 
> 
> well it wasn't HD.



Are you sure? Others here seemed to think it was. Wimbledon was the same. Read this thread:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1026916&page=2 


How do you know next year's ESPN HD feed will be HD?


----------



## John Mason

While ESPN can deliver HD (1280X720), it's half the spatial resolution of 1080i sources such as CBS and USA-HD (1920X1080). Many with adequate display resolution, not sitting too far from screens, can easily see 1080i has more detailed images, even though 1080i systems don''t actually deliver twice the effective spatial resolution.


Not positive, but Wimbledon and the Paris open, AIUI, were HD, although NBC's national distribution bit rate problem, plus station multicasting, harms PQ. But recall being able to resolve the web structure of the court nets from Wimbledon. While overall HD shots on USAHD and CBS now seem reasonably crisp, I haven't resolved the net webbing on any of the shots from the main overview cameras.


These overview cameras appear to be ~12 rows up in the stands and with some shots you can see another HD camera in operation ~1 row up (plus on-court cameras). With just slight camera zooming the black webbing can be resolved. No big deal, but the gradual spoiling of HD crispness in recent years, to stuff in more channels, is irritating. If Verizon is avoiding additional compression with all-fiber bandwidth for better fidelity, plus a super channel lineup, TWC needs to match them. -- John


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/14561261
> 
> 
> While ESPN can deliver HD (1280X720), it's half the spatial resolution of 1080i sources such as CBS and USA-HD (1920X1080). Many with adequate display resolution, not sitting too far from screens, can easily see 1080i has more detailed images, even though 1080i systems don''t actually deliver twice the effective spatial resolution.
> 
> 
> Not positive, but Wimbledon and the Paris open, AIUI, were HD, although NBC's national distribution bit rate problem, plus station multicasting, harms PQ. But recall being able to resolve the web structure of the court nets from Wimbledon. While overall HD shots on USAHD and CBS now seem reasonably crisp, I haven't resolved the net webbing on any of the shots from the main overview cameras.
> 
> 
> These overview cameras appear to be ~12 rows up in the stands and with some shots you can see another HD camera in operation ~1 row up (plus on-court cameras). With just slight camera zooming the black webbing can be resolved. No big deal, but the gradual spoiling of HD crispness in recent years, to stuff in more channels, is irritating. If Verizon is avoiding additional compression with all-fiber bandwidth for better fidelity, plus a super channel lineup, TWC needs to match them. -- John



You guys can see the netting on these CBS telecasts??







I don't see *A THING* below the white horizontal stripe/tape on top of the nets. If you're talking about the shot taken from up above and behind one of the players (the usual view) the net looks like an invisible panel to me. Otherwise, the PQ on my Pioneer 43" plasma looks pretty good. It never occurred to me to try to discern the netting; it doesn't appear to be an option.


----------



## mikeM1

OH, OK, let me add that, on a brief shot from behind the player (the LOWER LEVEL shot) i COULD see the black netting to some extent.


----------



## AndyHDTV

some funny clips that show sometimes on TV about FIOS

http://www.youtube.com/user/VzFiosNYC


----------



## seamus21514

FiOS TV is coming to my house on Saturday! Good luck with ****** TWC!


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seamus21514* /forum/post/14565532
> 
> 
> FiOS TV is coming to my house on Saturday! Good luck with ****** TWC!




congrats. you will have 103 HD channels.


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/14562252
> 
> 
> You guys can see the netting on these CBS telecasts??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see *A THING* below the white horizontal stripe/tape on top of the nets. If you're talking about the shot taken from up above and behind one of the players (the usual view) the net looks like an invisible panel to me. Otherwise, the PQ on my Pioneer 43" plasma looks pretty good. It never occurred to me to try to discern the netting; it doesn't appear to be an option.



My point above, and with a few posts in the HD programming forum about the tennis Open (USA-HD and CBS-HD delivery threads), is that you (apparently) can't see the black webbing from the main overview cameras (~12 rows back).


If you jump to the current Open HD programming thread, for CBS delivery, there's an image posted from Wimbledon this year that very clearly shows the webbing after you load the image and then click it again to enlarge full-screen. Sneals2000, a BBC engineer, indicates he'll try to photograph web structure shots from his Sky DBS delivery. If overseas viewers can see it, or perhaps FIOS subscribers, that's worth noting. On-court HD cameras clearly show the webbing, and I may have seen it during a brief slight zoom from the overview camera(s) in different courts. Suspect you might need at least a 1366X768-res display and up to see the webbing when it's present from standard overview shots, as from Wimbledon earlier. (However, it appears NYC TWC's maximum effective resolution, at least via HDNet from their Saturday test pattern, is still only ~1300 lines .)-- John


----------



## mjl2142

I know this is a little off topic, but has anyone (media or individual) made a NYC comparison of FIOS and Time Warner Cable?


I've been thinking about switching, but i have been hearing horror stories about installing FIOS from neighbors.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/14566396
> 
> 
> My point above, and with a few posts in the HD programming forum about the tennis Open (USA-HD and CBS-HD delivery threads), is that you (apparently) can't see the black webbing from the main overview cameras (~12 rows back).
> 
> 
> If you jump to the current Open HD programming thread, for CBS delivery, there's an image posted from Wimbledon this year that very clearly shows the webbing after you load the image and then click it again to enlarge full-screen. Sneals2000, a BBC engineer, indicates he'll try to photograph web structure shots from his Sky DBS delivery. If overseas viewers can see it, or perhaps FIOS subscribers, that's worth noting. On-court HD cameras clearly show the webbing, and I may have seen it during a brief slight zoom from the overview camera(s) in different courts. Suspect you might need at least a 1366X768-res display and up to see the webbing when it's present from standard overview shots, as from Wimbledon earlier. (However, it appears NYC TWC's maximum effective resolution, at least via HDNet from their Saturday test pattern, is still only ~1300 lines .)-- John



OK John, thanks for expanding on your answer. BTW, i really like the way CBS HD does the audio on these matches...they really have those directional mikes set up in the right places!


----------



## Gooddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kold Kuts* /forum/post/14552504
> 
> 
> Looks like TWC finally removed USA-HD and CNBC-HD. Channels disappeared from the guide this afternoon.



Gone in Orange Co.


----------



## SRFast

Hi. I have the NYC TWC SA8300HD DVR and I'm wondering if the Iomega DVR Expander works on this STB. Here's a link to the specs: http://store.iomega.com/section?p=4760&secid=40079 . I assume I have the latest version of the Passport software. Any input regarding eSATAs in general is appreciated.


TIA....JL


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dad1153* /forum/post/14559855
> 
> 
> Just when I was enjoying watching "Law & Order" repeats ("SVU" and "CI") in HD TWC pulls the plug. F#@&ing bastards!



Just watch TNT what is the difference?


----------



## dad1153

^^^ TNT has high-def repeats of the mothership "L&O" show but USA holds the rights to the "Special Victims Unit" and "Criminal Intent" shows. I love all three "L&O" shows equally, but because I've become an HD whore I've only been watching the mothership reruns on TNT wishing I had USA-HD so I could also watch the high-def "SVU" and "CI" reruns. I had that for the couple of weeks USA-HD and CNBC-HD were up during the Olympics (and loved them) but now they're gone and my "SVU"/"CI" loving heart is crushed by the inability to watch them daily in high-def. Once you watch a "L&O" show (any of them!) in HD it's impossible to go back to plain-old sucky SD.


Again, damn you TWC!!!!


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dad1153* /forum/post/14573178
> 
> 
> ^^^ TNT has high-def repeats of the mothership "L&O" show but USA holds the rights to the "Special Victims Unit" and "Criminal Intent" shows. I love all three "L&O" shows equally, but because I've become an HD whore I've only been watching the mothership reruns on TNT wishing I had USA-HD so I could also watch the high-def "SVU" and "CI" reruns. I had that for the couple of weeks USA-HD and CNBC-HD were up during the Olympics (and loved them) but now they're gone and my "SVU"/"CI" loving heart is crushed by the inability to watch them daily in high-def. Once you watch a "L&O" show (any of them!) in HD it's impossible to go back to plain-old sucky SD.
> 
> 
> Again, damn you TWC!!!!



be mad at nbc universal too...


----------



## chopsueychris

My girlfriends family owns a house upstate on the Ulster/Delaware County border (Highmount, NY). For the past month TWC has missed atleast 4 scheduled appointments AND customer service as recently as this weekend has simply been hanging up/disconnecting the calls for trying to have a no picture/poor picture quality issue resolved.


I didn't see a upstate/Woodstock TWC thread, although I am sure there is one. BUT!!!! Since I always lurk and occasionally post here in this thread since I'm a NYC'er I am hoping that one of you guys here might be able to share a phone number or email to corporate or any info that I could pass along so my girlfriends father can log a complaint about this ordeal.


Thanks everyone.


----------



## blevine77

Any word on an eventual plan for TWC to add the NFL Network, or will this be yet another season without it?


----------



## thetoad

I'm wondering if anyone is using an HVR-1600 or HDHomeRun with TWC in NYC (i.e. manhattan).


What channels is it able to pickup? Wondering if a list is kept anywhere of TWC's ClearQAM channels and their mappings?


----------



## disafan

Try using the Lineup server at www.silicondust.com . It is contributed by HDHomerun users.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRFast* /forum/post/14571585
> 
> 
> Hi. I have the NYC TWC SA8300HD DVR and I'm wondering if the Iomega DVR Expander works on this STB. Here's a link to the specs: http://store.iomega.com/section?p=4760&secid=40079 . I assume I have the latest version of the Passport software. Any input regarding eSATAs in general is appreciated.
> 
> 
> TIA....JL



That should work just fine. But if you are even slightly tech savvy, you can put together your own external drive for significantly less. About two years ago I bought a 400GB Seagate SATA drive, and an Azio eSata enclosure for about $130. It's been working great with my 8300HD ever since. Today you can get a 500GB drive and a comparable enclosure for the same price. It takes about 15 minutes to put together (it's reall just taking the enclosure cover off and screwing the hard drive in) and you can save yourself $60.


----------



## slumpey326

why the f##k do we not get usahd. We had it during the olympics. This truly sucks watching tennis in SD. I truly hat time warner cable and cant wait to get FIOS when it is offer up here on the UWS.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slumpey326* /forum/post/14576546
> 
> 
> why the f##k do we not get usahd. We had it during the olympics. This truly sucks watching tennis in SD. I truly hat time warner cable and cant wait to get FIOS when it is offer up here on the UWS.



if you hate watching tennis in SD - would you enjoy watching the Knicks and Rangers (or Islanders or Devils) in SD? FiOS doesn't have MSG/MSG+ HD


It takes 2 sides to make a deal.... obviously something is going on where both sides are at fault... be pissed at both sides...



(we'll have the channels eventually.....)


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slumpey326* /forum/post/14576546
> 
> 
> why the f##k do we not get usahd. We had it during the olympics. This truly sucks watching tennis in SD. I truly hat time warner cable and cant wait to get FIOS when it is offer up here on the UWS.



Better we get a "good" channel that does not repeat Law and Order all day long and Wings lol


----------



## slumpey326

I dont care about the msg channels.


----------



## FNPonderous




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/14576520
> 
> 
> That should work just fine. But if you are even slightly tech savvy, you can put together your own external drive for significantly less. About two years ago I bought a 400GB Seagate SATA drive, and an Azio eSata enclosure for about $130. It's been working great with my 8300HD ever since. Today you can get a 500GB drive and a comparable enclosure for the same price. It takes about 15 minutes to put together (it's reall just taking the enclosure cover off and screwing the hard drive in) and you can save yourself $60.



So you can add your own external to the 8300? I was led to believe that you couldn't. Do you know if any enclosure works, as long as it is eSata?


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FNPonderous* /forum/post/14581932
> 
> 
> So you can add your own external to the 8300? I was led to believe that you couldn't. Do you know if any enclosure works, as long as it is eSata?



Look at this thread.. there is good information on ext drives.








http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=516559


----------



## FNPonderous




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/14582000
> 
> 
> Look at this thread.. there is good information on ext drives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=516559



Thanx, I found it like 5 minutes after I posted. Thats awesome. I get to spend more money on tech. This site rocks. I effin love it.


----------



## net_synapse

I thought that subscribers here in *Manhattan* were supposed to get all the additional HD channels that TWC currently supplies to their customers in surrounding areas (SI, Queens) before the end of the year...?


We are into *Sept.* now and you know they are not going to flip a switch and activate all these channels in one huge update.


Does anyone have any information about TWC adding any additional HD channels in the near future.....?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *net_synapse* /forum/post/14584920
> 
> 
> I thought that subscribers here in *Manhattan* were supposed to get all the additional HD channels that TWC currently supplies to their customers in surrounding areas (SI, Queens) before the end of the year...?
> 
> 
> We are into *Sept.* now and you know they are not going to flip a switch and activate all these channels in one huge update.
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any information about TWC adding any additional HD channels in the near future.....?



Yes... it's September...


Still 4 months left in the year...


If we get to November and there is still no word, then be worried.... and pissed...


----------



## net_synapse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/14585199
> 
> 
> Yes... it's September...
> 
> 
> Still 4 months left in the year...
> 
> 
> If we get to November and there is still no word, then be worried.... and pissed...



This is *TWC* we are talking about.


The only thing we can count on is the *constant rate increases* that hit several times a year...


----------



## dad1153




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/14580450
> 
> 
> Better we get a "good" channel that does not repeat Law and Order all day long and Wings lol



I'd love a "L&O" channel showing nothing but repeats of all three "L&O" shows all day long. 600+ hrs. (and counting) of "L&O" constantly repeated = TV bliss!


----------



## bigsid05

How many channels offered by TWC here in Manhattan (I live in the UWS) are unencrypted QAM?


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kold Kuts* /forum/post/14552504
> 
> 
> Looks like TWC finally removed USA-HD and CNBC-HD. Channels disappeared from the guide this afternoon.



Has anybody tried to tune to the frequencies that those channels were located on in the DIAG mode? Is there anything remaining on those frequencies?


----------



## daniel711




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigsid05* /forum/post/14588996
> 
> 
> How many channels offered by TWC here in Manhattan (I live in the UWS) are unencrypted QAM?



About 30 or so, mostly analog. About 20% of them are foreign language.


----------



## bigsid05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daniel711* /forum/post/14589582
> 
> 
> About 30 or so, mostly analog. About 20% of them are foreign language.




I'm assuming it's just locals then? I was hoping to be able to watch all the 'free' HD channels using my HTPC.


----------



## daniel711




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigsid05* /forum/post/14589899
> 
> 
> I'm assuming it's just locals then? I was hoping to be able to watch all the 'free' HD channels using my HTPC.



All the locals plus things like TBS, A&E, Oxygen, W, PBS, FoxNews, C-Span, etc.. No clear HD QAM. In fact, only 2 or 3 clear digital QAM..


----------



## bigsid05

Yuck, guess I'm stuck with the worthless SA box...


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/14589457
> 
> 
> Has anybody tried to tune to the frequencies that those channels were located on in the DIAG mode? Is there anything remaining on those frequencies?



empty signals....


They were gone before the channels were removed from the guide.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/14591843
> 
> 
> empty signals....
> 
> 
> They were gone before the channels were removed from the guide.



Well at least we know where the next channels might show up.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/14599375
> 
> 
> Well at least we know where the next channels might show up.



These 39 HD channels might light up on our system before years end. I am 99.9% UN-sure of it!!!


Team-HD (NBA League Pass in HD)

NBA TV-HD

The Outdoor Channel-HD

Big Ten Network-HD

MGM-HD

Cartoon Network-HD

FX-HD

Speed-HD

Fuel-HD

Nickelodeon East-HD

MTV-HD

VH1-HD

Spike-HD

Sci-Fi-HD

Bravo-HD

USA-HD

CNBC-HD

MSNBC-HD

Chiller-HD

NFL Network-HD

MavTV-HD

HBO2-HD

HBO Family-HD

HBO Comedy-HD

HBO Signature-HD

HBO Zone-HD

HBO Latino-HD

MoreMax-HD

ActionMAX-HD

5StarMAX-HD

ThrillerMAX-HD

WMAX-HD

@MAX-HD

OuterMAX-HD

Showtime 2-HD

ShowCase-HD

ShowExtreme-HD

TMCxtra-HD

Encore-HD


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/14599510
> 
> 
> These 39 HD channels might light up on our system before years end. I am 99.9% UN-sure of it!!!
> 
> 
> Team-HD (NBA League Pass in HD)
> 
> NBA TV-HD
> 
> The Outdoor Channel-HD
> 
> Big Ten Network-HD
> 
> MGM-HD
> 
> Cartoon Network-HD
> 
> FX-HD
> 
> Speed-HD
> 
> Fuel-HD
> 
> Nickelodeon East-HD
> 
> MTV-HD
> 
> VH1-HD
> 
> Spike-HD
> 
> Sci-Fi-HD
> 
> Bravo-HD
> 
> USA-HD
> 
> CNBC-HD
> 
> MSNBC-HD
> 
> Chiller-HD
> 
> NFL Network-HD
> 
> MavTV-HD
> 
> HBO2-HD
> 
> HBO Family-HD
> 
> HBO Comedy-HD
> 
> HBO Signature-HD
> 
> HBO Zone-HD
> 
> HBO Latino-HD
> 
> MoreMax-HD
> 
> ActionMAX-HD
> 
> 5StarMAX-HD
> 
> ThrillerMAX-HD
> 
> WMAX-HD
> 
> @MAX-HD
> 
> OuterMAX-HD
> 
> Showtime 2-HD
> 
> ShowCase-HD
> 
> ShowExtreme-HD
> 
> TMCxtra-HD
> 
> Encore-HD



And let's not forget the channels that the other boroughs have that we are still missing in Manhattan -- A&E HD, MHD (Palladia), NY1HD, and a few others, I think.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/14599554
> 
> 
> And let's not forget the channels that the other boroughs have that we are still missing in Manhattan -- A&E HD, MHD (Palladia), NY1HD, and a few others, I think.



its alot more than that..... and we'll see them as soon as analog channels are dropped.......


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/14600138
> 
> 
> its alot more than that..... and we'll see them as soon as analog channels are dropped.......



I am starting to get worried about Manhhatan reaching 100 HD channels by years end.

yes it is 3 1/2 months away but there are still analog boxes around southern manhattan.

Hopefully with VZ making moves and RCN killing analog in October we will have nothing to worry about.


----------



## MrRetro

I hope someone here can help - I have a SA8300HD box in NYC and I've been watching HD on my several month old LCD TV. Recently I noticed that NY1 has a thin garbled stripe across the top of the picture part of the broadcast, but not into the blue side bars. It looks like you would think it was the TV, but when you zoom into the guide, the imperfection only exists in the small tv portion of the broadcast and not across the top of the guide. Most other HD channels do not have this effect, but I did notice a few more had this effect in the last few days. Most HD channels are 100% FINE, and I don't see this when viewing from another input (DVDs, or hooking up camcorder). Could this be a problem with the DVR box itself? If I consider switching the box, will I get a box running Navigator (I remember it was being referred to as Crap-a-gator in the past) instead of Passport now?


I didn't see any mention of this, so I assume that it not a widespread broadcast glitch. Thanks in advance.


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrRetro* /forum/post/14600754
> 
> 
> I hope someone here can help - I have a SA8300HD box in NYC and I've been watching HD on my several month old LCD TV. Recently I noticed that NY1 has a thin garbled stripe across the top of the picture part of the broadcast, but not into the blue side bars. It looks like you would think it was the TV, but when you zoom into the guide, the imperfection only exists in the small tv portion of the broadcast and not across the top of the guide. Most other HD channels do not have this effect, but I did notice a few more had this effect in the last few days. Most HD channels are 100% FINE, and I don't see this when viewing from another input (DVDs, or hooking up camcorder). Could this be a problem with the DVR box itself? If I consider switching the box, will I get a box running Navigator (I remember it was being referred to as Crap-a-gator in the past) instead of Passport now?
> 
> 
> I didn't see any mention of this, so I assume that it not a widespread broadcast glitch. Thanks in advance.



I get that line across the top of the screen or the left side of the screen on the Palladia channel due to having my HDTV set to "Full Pixel" mode.


If I keep my HDTV set to factory settings, I will not see that line at the top of channel 701 NY1.


----------



## MrRetro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/14602649
> 
> 
> I get that line across the top of the screen or the left side of the screen on the Palladia channel due to having my HDTV set to "Full Pixel" mode.
> 
> 
> If I keep my HDTV set to factory settings, I will not see that line at the top of channel 701 NY1.



I will look into the settings, thanks for the tip. The only thing is that I don't remember seeing this artifact on that channel or any of the other in the past, this seems to be something that started recently. I have not made any changes to the HDTV since right after I got it several months ago, but I'll double check it. Maybe I'll post a pic of this too.


----------



## JeffMoney

Nfl network yea rite , we would get the cunyhd before that lol


----------



## MrRetro

Here are two pictures, one shows the normal NY1 screen with the artifacting at the top in the picture area (not in blue sidebars) and the second one is NY1 zoomed in the guide view, artifact only showing on the NY1 picture, not the top of entire screen.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrRetro* /forum/post/14604044
> 
> 
> Here are two pictures, one shows the normal NY1 screen with the artifacting at the top in the picture area (not in blue sidebars) and the second one is NY1 zoomed in the guide view, artifact only showing on the NY1 picture, not the top of entire screen.



There's nothing abnormal about this; what you are seeing is a portion of the time coding signal on the broadcast channels. It will come and go, and generally, only be visible on 4:3 broadcasts.


Simply adjust your TV so you don't see it. ALL Samsung HD sets have a provision to do this in the user menus.


A_C


----------



## MrRetro

The more I look around channels that I don't normally watch, it seems like it shows up on 720p HD content, not 1080i content. I'll check my Toshiba manual to see if that is something I can adjust.


Edit: I don't see any settings that control this function on my set.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrRetro* /forum/post/14606500
> 
> 
> The more I look around channels that I don't normally watch, it seems like it shows up on 720p HD content, not 1080i content. I'll check my Toshiba manual to see if that is something I can adjust.
> 
> 
> Edit: I don't see any settings that control this function on my set.




Please post the make and model number of your set.


A_C


----------



## MrRetro

It a Toshiba 40RF350U HD LCD, 40" screen.


----------



## carl2680




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/14600556
> 
> 
> I am starting to get worried about Manhhatan reaching 100 HD channels by years end.
> 
> yes it is 3 1/2 months away but there are still analog boxes around southern manhattan.
> 
> Hopefully with VZ making moves and RCN killing analog in October we will have nothing to worry about.



I think it is unlikely that TWC will reach 100 HD channels here in Manhattan by the end of the year. Sure its 3 months away, but this month they are only droping CSPAN analog so I haven't seen any progress at all. The Shop where I go to cut my hair here in Northern Manhattan still have the same analog box for the last 5 years. I spoke with someone that work for TWC which I know, and he told me that the main problem is not taking the analog boxes from the customers, but the upgrade of some lines because the system here in manhattan is very old. I wish Verizon FIOS would be available to me because I would rather have the NFL network HD, than MSGHD and NY1


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrRetro* /forum/post/14609645
> 
> 
> It a Toshiba 40RF350U HD LCD, 40" screen.



Try these settings:


Owners manual page 50 - Select *'Natural'* as your picture size, not 'Native' for broadcast sources.


Owners manual page 52 - Make sure you select *'auto'* for the aspect ratio.


A_C


----------



## MrRetro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/14610386
> 
> 
> Try these settings:
> 
> 
> Owners manual page 50 - Select *'Natural'* as your picture size, not 'Native' for broadcast sources.



I'm very impressed, THANK YOU for taking the time to help me out with this. That was the issue, someone in the house must have pressed some buttons on the TV remote that they shouldn't have! That cleared up the problem. THANKS!


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrRetro* /forum/post/14612714
> 
> 
> I'm very impressed, THANK YOU for taking the time to help me out with this. That was the issue, someone in the house must have pressed some buttons on the TV remote that they shouldn't have! That cleared up the problem. THANKS!



Happy to oblidge... You may want to read up on video 'overscan'.


A_C


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/14610239
> 
> 
> I think it is unlikely that TWC will reach 100 HD channels here in Manhattan by the end of the year. Sure its 3 months away, but this month they are only droping CSPAN analog so I haven't seen any progress at all. The Shop where I go to cut my hair here in Northern Manhattan still have the same analog box for the last 5 years. *I spoke with someone that work for TWC which I know, and he told me that the main problem is not taking the analog boxes from the customers, but the upgrade of some lines because the system here in manhattan is very old.* I wish Verizon FIOS would be available to me because I would rather have the NFL network HD, than MSGHD and NY1



Interesting. I thought Northern Manhattan had already been switched over to Digital as of a few months ago.


On a side note, you can have the overpriced NFL Network, and it's measly selection of games.







Don't get me wrong, I'm a football fan...but the Rangers are far more important (to me) than 8 random NFL games.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/14617929
> 
> 
> Interesting. I thought Northern Manhattan had already been switched over to Digital as of a few months ago.
> 
> 
> On a side note, you can have the overpriced NFL Network, and it's measly selection of games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm a football fan...but the Rangers are far more important (to me) than 8 random NFL games.



Supposedly Northern Manhattan had a deadline to turn in analog boxes in late May (based on a post by someone back then who got a notice...)


Analog channels haven't been removed though since the last time I checked (a few days ago)


----------



## chopsueychris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chopsueychris* /forum/post/14573846
> 
> 
> My girlfriends family owns a house upstate on the Ulster/Delaware County border (Highmount, NY). For the past month TWC has missed atleast 4 scheduled appointments AND customer service as recently as this weekend has simply been hanging up/disconnecting the calls for trying to have a no picture/poor picture quality issue resolved.
> 
> 
> I didn't see a upstate/Woodstock TWC thread, although I am sure there is one. BUT!!!! Since I always lurk and occasionally post here in this thread since I'm a NYC'er I am hoping that one of you guys here might be able to share a phone number or email to corporate or any info that I could pass along so my girlfriends father can log a complaint about this ordeal.
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone.



Any help?


Please?


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chopsueychris* /forum/post/14618856
> 
> 
> Any help?
> 
> 
> Please?



how about post 16123


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chopsueychris* /forum/post/14573846
> 
> 
> My girlfriends family owns a house upstate on the Ulster/Delaware County border (Highmount, NY). For the past month TWC has missed atleast 4 scheduled appointments AND customer service as recently as this weekend has simply been hanging up/disconnecting the calls for trying to have a no picture/poor picture quality issue resolved.
> 
> 
> I didn't see a upstate/Woodstock TWC thread, although I am sure there is one. BUT!!!! Since I always lurk and occasionally post here in this thread since I'm a NYC'er I am hoping that one of you guys here might be able to share a phone number or email to corporate or any info that I could pass along so my girlfriends father can log a complaint about this ordeal.
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone.



Based on your location (Highmount, NY), these are the closest TWC walk-in locations . Go in person, ask to speak to who's ever in charge and demand an explanation. Make a scene if you have to! Get concrete promises for a resolution and make sure they see you taking names and phone numbers.


File a complaint here:


NY State Public Service Commission

Cable TV Complaints: 1-800-342-3377


Go down to Highmount City Hall and determine who manages the cable franchise for your area. Establish a dialog with that person.


If after all that you still can't get the problem resolved, buy one of these .



Hope this helps.


A_C


----------



## chopsueychris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/14621653
> 
> 
> how about post 16123


 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...ostcount=16123 

That post?

And if I didn't know any better I would have guess you were talking to me with a smug elitest prick attitude so thanks for all your help there kind sir.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chopsueychris* /forum/post/14625270
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...ostcount=16123
> 
> That post?
> 
> And if I didn't know any better I would have guess you were talking to me with a smug elitest prick attitude so thanks for all your help there kind sir.

















I didn't get that impression-- but what do I know I'm not speaking for anyone... but I think he or she was referring you to the email address at the bottom of that post.


----------



## skanter1

Lots of talk here about FIOS - which is not yet available in my location of Midtown Manhattan.


When it does come, what's the big advantage over TWC? More channels, better interface, faster internet? I'd appreciate it if someone gave me the details, and/or any other info about availability. Is switching a no-brainer?


Thanks,


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/14625802
> 
> 
> Lots of talk here about FIOS - which is not yet available in my location of Midtown Manhattan.
> 
> 
> When it does come, what's the big advantage over TWC? More channels, better interface, faster internet? I'd appreciate it if someone gave me the details, and/or any other info about availability. Is switching a no-brainer?
> 
> 
> Thanks,



The big advantages are faster internet (in both directions) and more HD channels. Verizon currently boasts over 100 HD channels as compared to TWC's 60+ in the outer boroughs and 40+ in Manhattan.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/14626082
> 
> 
> The big advantages are faster internet (in both directions) and more HD channels. Verizon currently boasts over 100 HD channels as compared to TWC's 60+ in the outer boroughs and 40+ in Manhattan.



Don't forget better HD video quality! FIOS converts from Cable universally report better video quality.


A_C


----------



## Jose

Hi All,


Finally switched over to FIOS last night. Triple play with 3 HD boxes. No DVR for me. I live in Manhattan, Stuyvesant Town.


First the bad news.

The techs were 2 hours late. They had a window from 1-5pm and didn't get here till after 6pm. It took about 5+ hours for installation, and that's without laying down new cables in my apt. Tested all previous wirings and splitters for 3 displays and 3 computers and phone line.


Now the good news........... AHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!

The techs were very competent, knowledgeable, patient and thorough. They didn't finish till way after 11 pm but I never got the impression that they were dying to leave. Answered every question. 100 HD channels. No doubt a definite improvement over TWC's quality. Had to tweak settings on my plasma cause picture looked a bit darker than TWC. Virtually no lag when navigating the remote/interface. Faster internet speeds.

All that and I'm paying about $40 less with Verizon Triple Play than I did with TWC. After 90 days bill adds another $15 for movie package.


I would've paid more just to stick it up TWC's a$$. Hate those guys. Couldn't say they were much help in the 20 or so years I was with them.


Good luck to you guys,

Jose.


----------



## mikeM1

I recall reading somewhere (possibly right here in avs) about the show going HD this month. Anyone have any updates on that one?


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jose* /forum/post/14626837
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> 
> Finally switched over to FIOS last night. Triple play with 3 HD boxes. No DVR for me.
> 
> 
> First the bad news.
> 
> The techs were 2 hours late. They had a window from 1-5 pm and didn't get here till 6pm. It took about 5 hours for installation, and that's without laying down new cables in my apt.
> 
> 
> Now the good news........... AHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!
> 
> The techs were very knowledgeable, patient and thorough. They didn't finish till way after 11 pm but I never got the impression that they were dying to leave. 100 HD channels. No doubt a definite improvement over TWC's quality. Had to tweak settings on my plasma cause picture looked a bit darker than TWC. Faster internet speeds.
> 
> 
> So yeah, switching is a NO BRAINER!!!!! All that and I'm paying about $40 less with Verizon triple play than I did with TWC. After 90 days bill adds another $15 for movie package.
> 
> 
> I would've paid more just to stick it up TWC's a$$. Hate those guys.
> 
> 
> Jose.



Really good stuff from Jose. I guess the only DIS-advantage is, FIOS doesn't carry MSG HD...correct?? Otherwise, definitely sounds like advantage, FIOS.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jose* /forum/post/14626837
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> 
> Finally switched over to FIOS last night. Triple play with 3 HD boxes. No DVR for me. I live in Manhattan, Stuyvesant Town.
> 
> 
> First the bad news.
> 
> The techs were 2 hours late. They had a window from 1-5pm and didn't get here till after 6pm. It took about 5+ hours for installation, and that's without laying down new cables in my apt. Tested all previous wirings and splitters for 3 displays and 3 computers and phone line.
> 
> 
> Now the good news........... AHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!
> 
> The techs were very competent, knowledgeable, patient and thorough. They didn't finish till way after 11 pm but I never got the impression that they were dying to leave. Answered every question. 100 HD channels. No doubt a definite improvement over TWC's quality. Had to tweak settings on my plasma cause picture looked a bit darker than TWC. Virtually no lag when navigating the remote/interface. Faster internet speeds.
> 
> All that and I'm paying about $40 less with Verizon Triple Play than I did with TWC. After 90 days bill adds another $15 for movie package.
> 
> 
> I would've paid more just to stick it up TWC's a$$. Hate those guys. Couldn't say they were much help in the 20 or so years I was with them.
> 
> 
> Good luck to you guys,
> 
> Jose.



What kind of cable did you have in your apt.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/14626898
> 
> 
> I recall reading somewhere (possibly right here in avs) about the show going HD this month. Anyone have any updates on that one?



Sometime this month, maybe this sunday.


----------



## Jose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/14626918
> 
> 
> Really good stuff from Jose. I guess the only DIS-advantage is, FIOS doesn't carry MSG HD...correct?? Otherwise, definitely sounds like advantage, FIOS.



No MSG-HD. Not really a Knick fan though.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/14627620
> 
> 
> What kind of cable did you have in your apt.



RF.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chopsueychris* /forum/post/14625270
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...ostcount=16123
> 
> That post?
> 
> And if I didn't know any better I would have guess you were talking to me with a smug elitest prick attitude so thanks for all your help there kind sir.




Look at the .sig of that post. What you asked for (an inside email contact) in in the .sig. I have no clue what your talking about re: elitist prick etc.etc.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jose* /forum/post/14627774
> 
> 
> No MSG-HD. Not really a Knick fan though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RF.



Or a Rangers fan for that matter.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/14629343
> 
> 
> Or a Rangers fan for that matter.



That's the rub. No Rangers HD, no FIOS for me.


----------



## AndyHDTV

We are able to add HD channels as we complete our digital transition in the various parts of the City. We have completed that transition in SI and BQS, Manhattan will be complete closer to year end. That is the reason you see the difference you see at present in number of HD channels. We can greatly increase the number as the transition is completed.


On the number of HD channels, there are not 150 good channels even being offered by programmers. We are committed to adding good quality HD channels and HD VOD as it is available. You will continue to see this in the City as the conversion to digital is completed.


----------



## Agent_C

Let's not get carried away with the sports talk gentleman; OK?


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/14630140
> 
> 
> We are able to add HD channels as we complete our digital transition in the various parts of the City. We have completed that transition in SI and BQS, Manhattan will be complete closer to year end. That is the reason you see the difference you see at present in number of HD channels. We can greatly increase the number as the transition is completed.
> 
> 
> On the number of HD channels, there are not 150 good channels even being offered by programmers. We are committed to adding good quality HD channels and HD VOD as it is available. You will continue to see this in the City as the conversion to digital is completed.



I have to agree that there are not 150 truly HD channels available. Most of what Direct TV boasts about is marginally up-converted 4:3 content.


A_C


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/14632814
> 
> 
> I have to agree that there are not 150 truly HD channels available. Most of what Direct TV boasts about is marginally up-converted 4:3 content.
> 
> 
> A_C



True, but there are a bunch of quality HD channels that TWC should have given us a LONG time ago. Where the heck is Discovery HD? Where is the science channel suite? I ask about NHL HD, but apparently that might upset you.







Just because there aren't 150 quality HD offerings doesn't justify them screwing us over on a dozen or so that they should be offering.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/14633354
> 
> 
> True, but there are a bunch of quality HD channels that TWC should have given us a LONG time ago. Where the heck is Discovery HD? Where is the science channel suite? I ask about NHL HD, but apparently that might upset you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because there aren't 150 quality HD offerings doesn't justify them screwing us over on a dozen or so that they should be offering.




I'd love to have few more HD channels as well, but I don't want them to skimp on bandwidth to get them. Lately compression hasn't been too bad (although they trashed CNN during the Olympics, in an apparent effort to bring those temporary channels on 195 - 197). I believe it would be an ever greater temptation if FIOS wasn't nipping at TWC's heels.


I'm very curious to see what the lineup will look like in Manhattan come January.


A_C


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/14633464
> 
> 
> Lately compression hasn't been too bad (although they trashed CNN during the Olympics, in an apparent effort to bring those temporary channels on 195 - 197).



?????????????


----------



## justlou

I'm waiting to January to make a final decision on whether to keep TWC, or add FiOS TV to my current FiOS Internet and phone service. It will come down to who comes through with the better HD content in the next 4 months. Yesterday, I picked up another digital converter box at the TWC location on Richmond Ave, in Staten Island. The place was super busy, and I had to wait a 1/2 hour. In that time frame, I'd say no less than 6 people came in to return cable equipment and cancel their service. I also observed the CSR's trying hard to talk every person that came in to pay a bill or that had billing questions, into signing up for their "3 Year Price Lock" plan. TWC better make a move. Things don't look good for them here on SI.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/14634346
> 
> 
> ?????????????



During the Olympics I noticed severely reduced image quality on CNN-HD. On some programs it was unwatchable. Coronas around people and heavy pixilation. There was even a phenomena I'd never seen before; on pans with high contrast backgrounds, the pixilation had a purple tinge to it. Yuk!


Only speculation of course, but since there were 3 temporary HD channels for sports







, and they obviously had to steal the bandwidth from somewhere, I assumed they decided to throw CNN to the lions.


A_C


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justlou* /forum/post/14634666
> 
> 
> I'm waiting to January to make a final decision on whether to keep TWC, or add FiOS TV to my current FiOS Internet and phone service. It will come down to who comes through with the better HD content in the next 4 months. Yesterday, I picked up another digital converter box at the TWC location on Richmond Ave, in Staten Island. The place was super busy, and I had to wait a 1/2 hour. In that time frame, I'd say no less than 6 people came in to return cable equipment and cancel their service. I also observed the CSR's trying hard to talk every person that came in to pay a bill or that had billing questions, into signing up for their "3 Year Price Lock" plan. TWC better make a move. Things don't look good for them here on SI.



What ‘move’ would you suggest? They’re limited by the constraints of Cable technology.


It’ll be interesting to see how this all shakes out over the next few years. I’d expect FIOS to be a higher priced service, offering higher Internet speeds and better HD quality & program choices. TWC will be cheaper, perhaps significantly, because you’ll be getting less - Slower Internet, compressed video and fewer HD channels.


What I would not like to see is Verizon completely marginalize TWC to the point where they don’t provide robust competition. That would not be good for consumers, as Verizon is a far more predatory corporation than Time Warner!


A_C


----------



## justlou




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/14634947
> 
> 
> What move' would you suggest? They're limited by the constraints of Cable technology.
> 
> 
> It'll be interesting to see how this all shakes out over the next few years. I'd expect FIOS to be a higher priced service, offering higher Internet speeds and better HD quality & program choices. TWC will be cheaper, perhaps significantly, because you'll be getting less - Slower Internet, compressed video and fewer HD channels.
> 
> 
> What I would not like to see is Verizon completely marginalize TWC to the point where they don't provide robust competition. That would not be good for consumers, as Verizon is a far more predatory corporation than Time Warner!
> 
> 
> A_C



The "move" they better make is stop making promises about more HD, and get on with it. They could easily add some more HD channels anytime they want.

They added USA and CNBC during the Olympics. Verizon right now is cheaper and has better HD. If they had MSG-HD and MSNBC, I wouldn't even wait to switch.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/14634795
> 
> 
> During the Olympics I noticed severely reduced image quality on CNN-HD. On some programs it was unwatchable. Coronas around people and heavy pixilation. There was even a phenomena I'd never seen before; on pans with high contrast backgrounds, the pixilation had a purple tinge to it. Yuk!
> 
> 
> Only speculation of course, but since there were 3 temporary HD channels for sports
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , and they obviously had to steal the bandwidth from somewhere, I assumed they decided to throw CNN to the lions.
> 
> 
> A_C




As they were not on the same QAM channel - they don't seem to be related.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/14634947
> 
> 
> What move' would you suggest? They're limited by the constraints of Cable technology.
> 
> 
> It'll be interesting to see how this all shakes out over the next few years. I'd expect FIOS to be a higher priced service, offering higher Internet speeds and better HD quality & program choices. TWC will be cheaper, perhaps significantly, because you'll be getting less - Slower Internet, compressed video and fewer HD channels.
> 
> 
> What I would not like to see is Verizon completely marginalize TWC to the point where they don't provide robust competition. That would not be good for consumers, as Verizon is a far more predatory corporation than Time Warner!
> 
> 
> A_C



Wolfs in sheeps clothing


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/14635526
> 
> 
> As they were not on the same QAM channel - they don't seem to be related.



I'm not in a position to offer a technical explanation, but the additional compression was unmistakable.


A_C


----------



## artifact




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justlou* /forum/post/14634666
> 
> 
> I'm waiting to January to make a final decision on whether to keep TWC, or add FiOS TV to my current FiOS Internet and phone service. It will come down to who comes through with the better HD content in the next 4 months. Yesterday, I picked up another digital converter box at the TWC location on Richmond Ave, in Staten Island. The place was super busy, and I had to wait a 1/2 hour. In that time frame, I'd say no less than 6 people came in to return cable equipment and cancel their service. I also observed the CSR's trying hard to talk every person that came in to pay a bill or that had billing questions, into signing up for their "3 Year Price Lock" plan. TWC better make a move. Things don't look good for them here on SI.



As I would like to ultimately go with an HD/Internet/Phone package, currently all TWC, and am extremely optimistic about FIOS HD, it may be crucial as to what the speed difference is between Road Runner and FIOS

for NYC Internet access. Has anyone been able to compare the two?


----------



## justlou

I've had both. In fact, years ago before I moved to Staten Island, I tested Road Runner for TWC before it made available to the public. I had it for several years, and it was fast and fairly reliable. I now have FiOS 20/5 service, and it much faster than anything I ever had with TWC. The only thing I don't like about FiOS is the terrible Actiontec router that they use.


----------



## daniels1994

Article from Bloomberg News on FIOS and Time Warner


Verizon Takes Cable Fight to Tishman Buildings With Chips, Goo


By Amy Thomson



Sept. 11 (Bloomberg) -- In a south Manhattan manhole last month, Verizon Communications Inc. workers coated an inch-wide fiber-optic line with goo to slide it past crowds of cable- television wires under the street.


If only it were so easy to slip past the competition.


Verizon, the phone company spending $23 billion to get into the U.S. TV market, is up against price discounts and advertising campaigns by rivals as it seeks a foothold in New York. The Verizon FiOS package of video, phone and Internet access debuted July 28 in the largest U.S. city, where the company is giving away HBO movies and throwing parties at apartment buildings to win customers.


``New York would be their biggest opportunity, so if that doesn't go well, it would be a bad sign,'' said Todd Rethemeier, a New York-based Soleil Securities analyst. He advises holding onto the stock and called success in fiber optics ``critical.''


The city of more than 8 million may be a bellwether for FiOS across the country, where the market for what's known as triple- play bundles may balloon 50 percent to more than $110 billion by 2012.


Time Warner Cable Inc. rules in Manhattan. Cablevision Systems Corp. dominates Brooklyn and the Bronx.


Verizon, the second-largest U.S. phone company after AT&T Inc., also is contending with an economic slowdown that is limiting consumer spending. That may stymie efforts to use service bundles to make up for its fixed-line business, which accounts for half of revenue and is shrinking amid cable competition.


Guinea Pig


FiOS offers Web-based TV that is streamed down fiber optic lines underground and into homes. The all-fiber system differs from what's offered by AT&T, which uses a mix of fiber and older copper wires.


The FiOS technology provides the fastest Internet speed in the U.S., Verizon says. Installation can take up to 6 hours.


``I feel a little guinea-pig-like,'' Jay Amato said as workers threaded wire from a hub on the floor below into a closet by the door of his 1,900-square-foot Tribeca apartment overlooking the Hudson River. After watching Internet TV for the first time, he said it was ``great.''


Verizon started FiOS in 2004 in Keller, Texas, outside Dallas, and is now breaking into cities, including St. Petersburg, Florida, and Providence, Rhode Island.


In New York, where the carrier is based, officials waited until suppliers such as Corning Inc. began selling fiber that can be bent around corners of buildings without losing signal or strength. Verizon then struck agreements to promote the service with landlords, including Tishman Speyer Properties LP, owner of the 11,232-unit Stuyvesant Town and Peter Cooper Village.


Fighting Cable


``In its own backyard, near the headquarters, it's extremely important to have its best product,'' said Wachovia Securities Inc. analyst Jennifer Fritzsche in Chicago, who advises investors to hold the shares and doesn't own any.


FiOS has 1.38 million TV subscribers, while Time Warner Cable has 13.3 million. By the end of 2010, FiOS will be available to 18 million U.S. households, according to Verizon. In New York's five boroughs, the company's plan is to install fiber optic lines to 3.1 million homes by 2014.


FiOS phone, Internet and TV costs $94.99 a month in Manhattan. For new customers, Time Warner Cable sells a three- year deal for its cheapest package, with slower Internet service, for $89.95 a month in the first year and $104.95 the next two.


About 70 percent of local FiOS subscribers switch from cable service, said Courtney Johnson, FiOS operations manager for Southern Manhattan.


Verizon fell 51 cents to $34.72 yesterday in New York Stock Exchange composite trading. The stock has lost 20 percent this year.


Sharp Message


Verizon marketers spend three or four nights a week in apartment lobbies wooing customers with chips, soda and one-on- one demonstrations. They sign up 20 to 30 people a night, account manager Debbie Roth said. In boroughs outside Manhattan, where there are more single family homes, they throw neighborhood barbeques.


To fight back, Time Warner Cable is running ads telling customers ``Don't be Ed,'' a man whose yard was destroyed during a FiOS installation. Cablevision spokesman Jim Maiella said its ads highlight ``unique'' features such as free wireless Internet access and a caller ID that appears on the TV screen.


``We've sharpened our message a little bit to call them out directly,'' Time Warner Cable spokesman Alex Dudley said.


Slowdown


Last quarter, Verizon TV subscriptions rose 15 percent from the quarter before. A year earlier, second-quarter subscriptions were up 48 percent.


Verizon spokeswoman Bobbi Henson attributed slowing growth to promotions a quarter earlier. FiOS TV's penetration rates, the percentage of the covered population that subscribes to the service, have risen every quarter, she said.


The slowdown is partly because cable providers' ads are proving effective and also is a response to the slump in the housing market, Rethemeier said. It's easier to get consumers to switch service when they move, and fewer people are moving now.


``The cable companies have gotten more on the ball with marketing, marketing their triple plays in order to retain customers,'' Rethemeier said.


To contact the reporter on this story: Amy Thomson in New York at [email protected] 


Last Updated: September 11, 2008 00:01 EDT


----------



## Alzheimers

I wouldn't really even consider switching to Verizon FIOS if the 8300HDC TWC just gave me with wasn't a complete piece of crap.


The series manager is completely broken. Not buggy, not 'Meh' but BROKEN. You can't specify "First Runs, This Channel This Time" so I end up with four copies of the Daily Show and the Colbert Report every day. And they're all reruns this week anyway!


The system responds slower than getting up to change the channel manually would take. Stopping a FastForward or Rewind when you meant to? A thing of the past! Who would actually want to miss the last 15 seconds of whatever-came-before?


And just pressing Play leaves you holding your breath; you don't know if the system picked it up and is just slow or if it just decided to ignore you. If you dare hitting Play again though, and it *did* catch the first one, well the whole system FREEZES.


Add to this how badly the system interface deals with looking up shows via the guide, how certain On Demand channels just refused to work for the first two weeks I had the box, how it sometimes displays what you're recording in the guide, and how you have to press "PLAY" on a recorded show rather than Select -- because there's no option to PLAY when you press Select.


God, this thing is terrible. FIOS can't get here soon enough.


----------



## bigsid05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alzheimers* /forum/post/14642584
> 
> 
> I wouldn't really even consider switching to Verizon FIOS if the 8300HDC TWC just gave me with wasn't a complete piece of crap.
> 
> 
> The series manager is completely broken. Not buggy, not 'Meh' but BROKEN. You can't specify "First Runs, This Channel This Time" so I end up with four copies of the Daily Show and the Colbert Report every day. And they're all reruns this week anyway!
> 
> 
> The system responds slower than getting up to change the channel manually would take. Stopping a FastForward or Rewind when you meant to? A thing of the past! Who would actually want to miss the last 15 seconds of whatever-came-before?
> 
> 
> And just pressing Play leaves you holding your breath; you don't know if the system picked it up and is just slow or if it just decided to ignore you. If you dare hitting Play again though, and it *did* catch the first one, well the whole system FREEZES.
> 
> 
> Add to this how badly the system interface deals with looking up shows via the guide, how certain On Demand channels just refused to work for the first two weeks I had the box, how it sometimes displays what you're recording in the guide, and how you have to press "PLAY" on a recorded show rather than Select -- because there's no option to PLAY when you press Select.
> 
> 
> God, this thing is terrible. FIOS can't get here soon enough.



I agree that this box is downright HORRIBLE. However, I will say that I find the fast-forward feature handy when skipping through commercials as I usually only recognize to hit play a few seconds after the show has started.


----------



## Alzheimers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigsid05* /forum/post/14642615
> 
> 
> I agree that this box is downright HORRIBLE. However, I will say that I find the fast-forward feature handy when skipping through commercials as I usually only recognize to hit play a few seconds after the show has started.



Except for the fact that they've totally forgotten about putting back the 15-minute skip feature...made skipping through the DNC/RNC conventions (7-hour recordings!) a mighty PAIN IN THE REAR!


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alzheimers* /forum/post/14642584
> 
> 
> I wouldn't really even consider switching to Verizon FIOS if the 8300HDC TWC just gave me with wasn't a complete piece of crap.
> 
> 
> The series manager is completely broken. Not buggy, not 'Meh' but BROKEN. You can't specify "First Runs, This Channel This Time" so I end up with four copies of the Daily Show and the Colbert Report every day. And they're all reruns this week anyway!
> 
> 
> The system responds slower than getting up to change the channel manually would take. Stopping a FastForward or Rewind when you meant to? A thing of the past! Who would actually want to miss the last 15 seconds of whatever-came-before?
> 
> 
> And just pressing Play leaves you holding your breath; you don't know if the system picked it up and is just slow or if it just decided to ignore you. If you dare hitting Play again though, and it *did* catch the first one, well the whole system FREEZES.
> 
> 
> Add to this how badly the system interface deals with looking up shows via the guide, how certain On Demand channels just refused to work for the first two weeks I had the box, how it sometimes displays what you're recording in the guide, and how you have to press "PLAY" on a recorded show rather than Select -- because there's no option to PLAY when you press Select.
> 
> 
> God, this thing is terrible. FIOS can't get here soon enough.



Make sure you have this firmware "Latest ODN version is 2.4.10_11". Tune to channel 996 to see what version you are at, perhaps it did not get the update yet. I have the same box and happy to say zero problems with it at this point. Everything is fast, it records first run and I have not booted it in some time. On-demand I had trouble too first week with the box and it was because the box did not have an ip address yet. Once it got the address on demand worked.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/14643115
> 
> 
> Make sure you have this firmware "Latest ODN version is 2.4.10_11". Tune to channel 996 to see what version you are at, perhaps it did not get the update yet. I have the same box and happy to say zero problems with it at this point. Everything is fast, it records first run and I have not booted it in some time. On-demand I had trouble too first week with the box and it was because the box did not have an ip address yet. Once it got the address on demand worked.



I also have the 8300HDC with no problems







Every thing works.


----------



## klflote

My HDC8300C won't boot; it just display Alt in the front panel.


I'm assuming I need a replacement box, except all of a sudden the box started sending out the broadcast channels, and I can change channels to all the local broadcast ones. So maybe it is a signalling issue from TWC?


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alzheimers* /forum/post/14642858
> 
> 
> Except for the fact that they've totally forgotten about putting back the 15-minute skip feature...made skipping through the DNC/RNC conventions (7-hour recordings!) a mighty PAIN IN THE REAR!




After fast forwarding to 4X (>>>>), you can hit the right arrow. That works on my 8300HD dVR.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *klflote* /forum/post/14644059
> 
> 
> My HDC8300C won't boot; it just display Alt in the front panel.
> 
> 
> I'm assuming I need a replacement box, except all of a sudden the box started sending out the broadcast channels, and I can change channels to all the local broadcast ones. So maybe it is a signalling issue from TWC?



Did your box download/ did you get Mystro blue screen with the countdown


----------



## klflote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/14644210
> 
> 
> Did your box download/ did you get Mystro blue screen with the countdown



No I didn't -- the Ait comes before that and it never gets to the Mystro blue screen.


After an enormous hold time, I got through to a techinician who says that it is a signal problem and not a box problem. (She also told me it is Ait, not Alt...). Because the analog channels sometimes come through the box and because it also then went into a state where it was sending a "unable to find signal" message to the screen convinced me that she was correct: the box is probably fine, and as soon as their repair people can fix the signal it will be okay.


Of course, the odd part about the signal is that the other digital (not HD) box and the cable modem are fine -- she said they might experience outages depending on how the signal degrades.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *klflote* /forum/post/14644314
> 
> 
> No I didn't -- the Ait comes before that and it never gets to the Mystro blue screen.
> 
> 
> After an enormous hold time, I got through to a techinician who says that it is a signal problem and not a box problem. (She also told me it is Ait, not Alt...). Because the analog channels sometimes come through the box and because it also then went into a state where it was sending a "unable to find signal" message to the screen convinced me that she was correct: the box is probably fine, and as soon as their repair people can fix the signal it will be okay.
> 
> 
> Of course, the odd part about the signal is that the other digital (not HD) box and the cable modem are fine -- she said they might experience outages depending on how the signal degrades.



I had the same problems. When the tech came he had to go to the roof to fix the box up there. It was the cable. It was rotting from water. After he fixed that,every thing worked.This happed last month. Every thing still working .







I have 8300HDC box. No more problems,with the new cable.


----------



## JeffMoney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/14644073
> 
> 
> After fast forwarding to 4X (>>>>), you can hit the right arrow. That works on my 8300HD dVR.



yea i also have the HDC and no 15-min fast forward , dont understand why they dont have this option , also the sch. manual is also not in it, and also to tape a show on a certain day of the week.. i know its a software thing, but it does kinda sux..


----------



## klflote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/14648469
> 
> 
> yea i also have the HDC and no 15-min fast forward , dont understand why they dont have this option , also the sch. manual is also not in it, and also to tape a show on a certain day of the week.. i know its a software thing, but it does kinda sux..



Actually, the fact that it is a software thing makes it even worse -- it requires no big effort to have any of those things, since the software already exists. It's not like they need to engineer something new.


----------



## kevinqian

For 15min skips, hold down the fast forward button for 4-5 seconds does the trick.


----------



## JeffMoney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevinqian* /forum/post/14650573
> 
> 
> For 15min skips, hold down the fast forward button for 4-5 seconds does the trick.



thank you , it worked any other hidden stuff i should know..


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevinqian* /forum/post/14650573
> 
> 
> For 15min skips, hold down the fast forward button for 4-5 seconds does the trick.



wow, thanks. I've been dealing with this problem for a year now. I thought this function just wasn't available on navigator.


----------



## AndyHDTV

Looks like RCN is going all digital in all of NYC by feb. 17th.

http://www.businesswire.com/portal/s...17&newsLang=en


----------



## BobbyCor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/14660159
> 
> 
> wow, thanks. I've been dealing with this problem for a year now. I thought this function just wasn't available on navigator.




I use the right directional arrow key (next to select) with Navigator after I hit the FF key and it also does the 15 minute jump.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/14669162
> 
> 
> Looks like RCN is going all digital in all of NYC by feb. 17th.
> 
> http://www.businesswire.com/portal/s...17&newsLang=en



This is the reply I got when I asked where our 100 HD channels are. This does not sound very promising.


Thank you for your recent correspondence to Time Warner Cable.


We are systematically converting our advanced fiber optic network to an

"all digital" delivery system. This conversion will enable us to pass

along new HD channels to all customers. We have a complex inherited

architecture that allows us to bring HD channels to small groups as well

as system-wide.


We don?t have a specific timetable to share with you, but please be

assured that we are working as quickly as we can to get more free HD

channels to all areas.


Our goal is to provide quality HD programming to all customers.


Sincerely,


Time Warner Cable

Customer Support


----------



## AndyHDTV

 http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...v/default.html


----------



## carl2680




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/14672911
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...v/default.html



Yeah those 100HD channels are coming, but probably they will come in Feb of 2009 lol. I was told that that the problem is not switching analog box for digital for old customer, but the cable lines. It seems that they are having a lot of problems working in the old cable lines here in Manhattan. Staten Island, Brooklyn and Queens will have 100HD channels,by the end of the year, but not Manhattan. Honestly I am just wishing that they wire my building with FIOS, I am not concerned about TWC HD channels, because they are compressed and blurry.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/14674840
> 
> 
> Yeah those 100HD channels are coming, but probably they will come in Feb of 2009 lol.














> Quote:
> I was told that that the problem is not switching analog box for digital for old customer, but the cable lines. It seems that they are having a lot of problems working in the old cable lines here in Manhattan. Staten Island, Brooklyn and Queens will have 100HD channels,by the end of the year, but not Manhattan. Honestly I am just wishing that they wire my building with FIOS, I am not concerned about TWC HD channels, because they are compressed and blurry.



FIOS is basically having the same problems in Manhattan as TWC in dealing with wiring.... (probably worse...)


The difference is that FiOS can activate service building-by-building. TWC seems to need to get the entire boro on the same level....


----------



## Alzheimers

Version 2.4.10_11 is what I have. It still records all shows on any channel for a series recording, both HD and SD and regardless of their first run or reruns.


It still takes 10 seconds to start a recording, there's still a long delay before responding to pressing the play button to stop ff/rw, the guide still is inaccessible if there are two recordings going on, and pressing select for a show that is being recorded still does not give a "play" option, so you have to know to hit PLAY on the remote to start the show from the beginning.


The 8300HDC with navigator is a piece of garbage.


----------



## AndyHDTV

Manhattan, Bklyn & Qns

699 Showcase-HD


Bklyn & Qns

465 Tennis Channel HD

467 CBS CS-HD

700 MOD-HD

793 ESPN U-HD


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/14678830
> 
> 
> 
> Manhattan, Bklyn & Qns
> 
> 699 Showcase-HD



I've never heard of _*Showcase*_, but there's a number of FX and HBO series in their lineup . If they show the unedited versions of these series, such as QZ, I'll be happy.


A_C


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/14674840
> 
> 
> ... Honestly I am just wishing that they wire my building with FIOS, I am not concerned about TWC HD channels, because they are compressed and blurry.



Signed up, a few times the last few years, for FIOS in mid-town Manhattan, too. My building's still only wired for both RCN and TWC. Suspect, with all the FIOS raves, that it's delivering crisper HD than TWC locally. The delivery technique used by TWC, though, seems to have minimized the bad blocking artifacts plaguing many viewing HD around the country. Some viewers with access to both FIOS and other cable systems do report better SD/HD images from FIOS.


However, while most cable subscribers report superior images from HDNet and HDNetM, a few FIOS users who have measured HDNet's Saturday 10 am ET test pattern, using this technique , have resolved only ~1440 lines maximum horizontal resolution, similar to a 1080p-display measurement of ~1335 lines from another NYC-TWC subscriber--and apparently many cable systems. But a few on smaller U.S. cable system have reported nearly 1920X1080 from HDNet's resolution wedges, indicating the full format is being downlinked to head ends. -- John


EDIT: Here's a blurb about Albany TWC's Showcase HD On Demand


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/14679524
> 
> 
> I've never heard of _*Showcase*_, but there's a number of FX and HBO series in their lineup . If they show the unededed versions of these series, such as QZ, I'll be happy.
> 
> 
> A_C



Your looking at the wrong showcase.

Showcase is a OnDemand Channel with free content.

http://www.timewarnercable.com/alban..._showcase.html


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alzheimers* /forum/post/14677790
> 
> 
> Version 2.4.10_11 is what I have. It still records all shows on any channel for a series recording, both HD and SD and regardless of their first run or reruns.
> 
> 
> It still takes 10 seconds to start a recording, there's still a long delay before responding to pressing the play button to stop ff/rw, the guide still is inaccessible if there are two recordings going on, and pressing select for a show that is being recorded still does not give a "play" option, so you have to know to hit PLAY on the remote to start the show from the beginning.
> 
> 
> The 8300HDC with navigator is a piece of garbage.



Exchange it for a new one then, like I said I don't have these problems


----------



## MrRetroGamer

I have not read back too far in this thread, but I still have a 8300HD DVR that I got about 2 1/2 years ago. It's still running passport software. I am to expect that one day TWC will send it an upgrade to the new Mystro Navigator or am I safe as long as I keep this box and it doesn't malfunction?


----------



## lpcustom123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jose* /forum/post/14626837
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> 
> Finally switched over to FIOS last night. Triple play with 3 HD boxes. No DVR for me. I live in Manhattan, Stuyvesant Town.
> 
> 
> First the bad news.
> 
> The techs were 2 hours late. They had a window from 1-5pm and didn't get here till after 6pm. It took about 5+ hours for installation, and that's without laying down new cables in my apt. Tested all previous wirings and splitters for 3 displays and 3 computers and phone line.
> 
> 
> Now the good news........... AHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!
> 
> The techs were very competent, knowledgeable, patient and thorough. They didn't finish till way after 11 pm but I never got the impression that they were dying to leave. Answered every question. 100 HD channels. No doubt a definite improvement over TWC's quality. Had to tweak settings on my plasma cause picture looked a bit darker than TWC. Virtually no lag when navigating the remote/interface. Faster internet speeds.
> 
> All that and I'm paying about $40 less with Verizon Triple Play than I did with TWC. After 90 days bill adds another $15 for movie package.
> 
> 
> I would've paid more just to stick it up TWC's a$$. Hate those guys. Couldn't say they were much help in the 20 or so years I was with them.
> 
> 
> Good luck to you guys,
> 
> Jose.





I had much of the same experience yesterday when Verizon techs came for the install. I had one HD-DVR box wired, one HD box wired, and an internet connection wired. The my apartment is new so all the internal cable wiring was done but the installation still took about 3-4 hours. But the people were thorough, knowledgeable and made sure it all worked fine. I'm very happy with the service. The 10meg/sec internet is very fast(fast enough for me) and I actually am getting 10 megs/sec which the tech verified in front of me. The picture quality on the HD channels is just great and there are lots of them...MUCH more than TWC was offering.


Overall it was a good decision although I'm sure once they get their foot in the door verizon prices will go up. But as of now...they are BY FAR the best game in town.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrRetroGamer* /forum/post/14680143
> 
> 
> I have not read back too far in this thread, but I still have a 8300HD DVR that I got about 2 1/2 years ago. It's still running passport software. I am to expect that one day TWC will send it an upgrade to the new Mystro Navigator or am I safe as long as I keep this box and it doesn't malfunction?



If your box is fine then keep it. Wait until they blast it with an upgrade (if they ever do, who knows?) or swap it when there is something better. Currently, the old box with the Passport software is still superior to the HDC box.


----------



## Agent_C

Take a look at the enclosure. It appears that the horizontal registration is a few pixels off, from the left sidebar to about the middle of the screen. It's not the first time I've seen this and I only see it on Fox HD.


Anyone else?


A_C


----------



## Goatweed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justlou* /forum/post/14637438
> 
> 
> The only thing I don't like about FiOS is the terrible Actiontec router that they use.



As I Understand it, the actiontec is only REQUIRED to use for FiOS TV functionality, especially Multi-room DVR, but for the internet you can use your own choice of router - they will essentially make the actiontec a bridge and turn off internet routing, passing the signal through to your router. I'm planning on using this setup myself when they come to do the install.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrRetroGamer* /forum/post/14680143
> 
> 
> I have not read back too far in this thread, but I still have a 8300HD DVR that I got about 2 1/2 years ago. It's still running passport software. I am to expect that one day TWC will send it an upgrade to the new Mystro Navigator or am I safe as long as I keep this box and it doesn't malfunction?



The only "valid" reason that you may want to "upgrade" to the HDC box is if you have TWC's phone service. If you have the phone service & the HDC, it will tell you on screen who's calling on your phone.


At some point they *may* push the new Navigator software to all of our older non-HDC boxes, but "if it ain't broke, don't fix it" is a good motto here.


Note that if TWC were to suddenly decide to use switched digital video to provide more HD channels for us, then we would need the upgrade. But apparently they are not going to go the "easy"(?) route to getting us more HD channels -- they are forcing us to wait until they shut off the analog signals (and for people to swap out their old analog boxes) for that. Who knows when they might actually complete this transition??? It was originally supposed to be at the end of the year, but that's clearly not happening.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/14684003
> 
> 
> The only "valid" reason that you may want to "upgrade" to the HDC box is if you have TWC's phone service. If you have the phone service & the HDC, it will tell you on screen who's calling on your phone.
> 
> 
> At some point they *may* push the new Navigator software to all of our older non-HDC boxes, but "if it ain't broke, don't fix it" is a good motto here.
> 
> 
> Note that if TWC were to suddenly decide to use switched digital video to provide more HD channels for us, then we would need the upgrade. But apparently they are not going to go the "easy"(?) route to getting us more HD channels -- they are forcing us to wait until they shut off the analog signals (and for people to swap out their old analog boxes) for that. Who knows when they might actually complete this transition??? It was originally supposed to be at the end of the year, but that's clearly not happening.



SDV is definitely NOT an easy route - especially in Manhattan - it requires an even more significant infrastructure upgrade than an analog service termination.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/14684265
> 
> 
> SDV is definitely NOT an easy route - especially in Manhattan - it requires an even more significant infrastructure upgrade than an analog service termination.



Well, I meant "easy" as opposed to getting thousands (tens of thousands?) of subscribers who are still getting their analog signal thru an analog box to swap their converters. That's a pretty major undertaking.


SDV is something that TWC can handle all on their own w/o relying on any of their subscribers to do anything.


----------



## Alzheimers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/14680046
> 
> 
> Exchange it for a new one then, like I said I don't have these problems



I've exchanged it twice at the Queens Mall location, plus I've had a technician come out and check the lines and the box (spoiler alert: it was working "normal" and he gets a ton of these same complaints).


I'm glad you're not having these problems. But from the conversations I've had with the TWC tech support, the people at the outlet, and from the general consensus on the net, you're in the minority.


----------



## AndyHDTV

looks like TWC changed their mind. Doesn't look like we will be geting Showcasae OnDemand-HD in Manhattan. And Bklyn & Qns wont be getting espnu-hd, tennis-hd & cbs cs-hd.

But will be getting Showtime 2 in HD on channel 667.

http://www.timewarnercable.com/Inves...76&MarketID=50 

http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...elchanges.html 


Effective September 18th:


We will reposition Specials on Demand from ch. 1001 to 1009, Kids on Demand from ch. 1003 to 1047, Kids Preschool on Demand from ch. 1004 to 1048, Entertainment on Demand from ch. 1005 to 1012, Lifestyle on Demand from ch. 1006 to 1013, Cutting Edge on Demand from ch. 1007 to 1021. We will also launch The Africa Channel on ch. 87, Jewish Life TV on ch. 120, Filmy, an international premium service, on ch. 562, History en Español on ch. 838, and LATV on ch. 166 in Basic service requiring and viewable only with a digital converter.


In Brooklyn/Queens: we will launch Virtual Video Store on channels 1001, 1002, 1003, 1004, 1005, and 1006. Virtual Video Store will only be available on the following set-top boxes: Samsung HD3050, Scientific-Atlanta 4250 HDC, and Scientific-Atlanta 8300 HDC. The launches of Virtual Video Store in Manhattan and Mount Vernon have been postponed.


We will also launch HD MOD onto ch. 700, HD Showcase on Demand on ch. 699, and MHD (720) will also be renamed Palladia. Toon Disney HD will move from ch. 787 (DTV) to 760(Standard). HD MOD and HD Showcase on Demand are viewable only on Samsung HD3050, Scientific-Atlanta 4250 HDC, and Scientific-Atlanta 8300 HDC set-top boxes.



In Manhattan and Brooklyn/Queens: CSPAN on ch. 147, CSPAN2 on ch. 148, and CSPAN 3 on ch. 149 will change from DTV to Basic service requiring and viewable only with a digital converter. CSPAN 2 will no longer be available on ch. 60. Toon Disney will be available in Standard Service ch. 60, moving from DTV ch. 108.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/14684529
> 
> 
> looks like TWC changed their mind. Doesn't look like we will be geting Showcasae OnDemand-HD in Manhattan. And Bklyn & Qns wont be getting espnu-hd, tennis-hd & cbs cs-hd.
> 
> But will be getting Showtime 2 in HD on channel 667.
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/Inves...76&MarketID=50
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...elchanges.html
> 
> 
> Effective September 18th:
> 
> 
> We will reposition Specials on Demand from ch. 1001 to 1009, Kids on Demand from ch. 1003 to 1047, Kids Preschool on Demand from ch. 1004 to 1048, Entertainment on Demand from ch. 1005 to 1012, Lifestyle on Demand from ch. 1006 to 1013, Cutting Edge on Demand from ch. 1007 to 1021. We will also launch The Africa Channel on ch. 87, Jewish Life TV on ch. 120, Filmy, an international premium service, on ch. 562, History en Español on ch. 838, and LATV on ch. 166 in Basic service requiring and viewable only with a digital converter.
> 
> 
> In Brooklyn/Queens: we will launch Virtual Video Store on channels 1001, 1002, 1003, 1004, 1005, and 1006. Virtual Video Store will only be available on the following set-top boxes: Samsung HD3050, Scientific-Atlanta 4250 HDC, and Scientific-Atlanta 8300 HDC. The launches of Virtual Video Store in Manhattan and Mount Vernon have been postponed.
> 
> 
> We will also launch HD MOD onto ch. 700, HD Showcase on Demand on ch. 699, and MHD (720) will also be renamed Palladia. Toon Disney HD will move from ch. 787 (DTV) to 760(Standard). HD MOD and HD Showcase on Demand are viewable only on Samsung HD3050, Scientific-Atlanta 4250 HDC, and Scientific-Atlanta 8300 HDC set-top boxes.
> 
> 
> 
> In Manhattan and Brooklyn/Queens: CSPAN on ch. 147, CSPAN2 on ch. 148, and CSPAN 3 on ch. 149 will change from DTV to Basic service requiring and viewable only with a digital converter. CSPAN 2 will no longer be available on ch. 60. Toon Disney will be available in Standard Service ch. 60, moving from DTV ch. 108.















































%$^$%%&$%#$%^%$^$%^%#


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/14684529
> 
> 
> 
> Effective September 18th:
> 
> 
> 
> In Brooklyn/Queens: we will launch *Virtual Video Store* on channels 1001, 1002, 1003, 1004, 1005, and 1006. Virtual Video Store will only be available on the following set-top boxes: Samsung HD3050, Scientific-Atlanta 4250 HDC, and Scientific-Atlanta *8300 HDC*. The launches of Virtual Video Store in Manhattan and Mount Vernon have been postponed.
> 
> 
> We will also launch *HD MOD* onto ch. 700, *HD Showcase on Demand* on ch. 699, and *MHD (720) will also be renamed Palladia.* HD MOD and HD Showcase on Demand are *viewable only on* Samsung HD3050, Scientific-Atlanta 4250 HDC, and Scientific-Atlanta 8300 *HDC set-top boxes*.
> 
> 
> 
> In Manhattan and Brooklyn/Queens: CSPAN on ch. 147, CSPAN2 on ch. 148, and CSPAN 3 on ch. 149 will change from DTV to Basic service requiring and viewable only with a digital converter. CSPAN 2 will no longer be available on ch. 60. Toon Disney will be available in Standard Service ch. 60, moving from DTV ch. 108.



That's funny





















so there you go-- a couple of reasons to have an HDC box.







Certainly not enough reason for me to run to a TW center to swap out -- but I guess I'll have to learn more about these new on demand channels.


By the way, Palladia has replaced MHD for at least a week now, as far as I know-- and it is a fantastic music channel! The sound and picture quality are awesome.


----------



## Berk32

Here's the latest spreadsheet for Northern Manhattan...

(all the new random SD channels they are adding 'tomorrow' have been available for the last couple of days via diagnostic mode)

 

twcHD 9-18-08.zip 36.0166015625k . file


----------



## disafan

This HDC box thing is ridiculous. The software on the new boxes is the subject of multiple complaints, and I tried two years ago to get them to deliver to me a specific box, and couldn't. I'm not going through that again.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/14684396
> 
> 
> SDV is something that TWC can handle all on their own w/o relying on any of their subscribers to do anything.



Except have many digital customers switch to the newer boxes.... (which it seems will be required eventually for everyone anyways... since the latest services to be added for the non-Manhattan boros will need them)


----------



## carl2680

To me I don't care if TWC decide to upgrade the cable lines for more HD channels. I got the great news today for Verizon techs guys that told me that they will start the deployment of FIOS in Januanry. My area code is 10027 near of Columbia Unv. They told me that they will start wiring the upper westside in January.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/14684889
> 
> 
> Here's the latest spreadsheet for Northern Manhattan...
> 
> (all the new random SD channels they are adding 'tomorrow' have been available for the last couple of days via diagnostic mode)



I guess analog CSPAN will be removed tomorrow. Since they say viewable on a digital converter only.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/14685696
> 
> 
> I guess analog CSPAN will be removed tomorrow. Since they say viewable on a digital converter only.



I'll check in the morning... fix the spreadsheet if it actually happens...


----------



## HeffeMusic

Is this for Manhattan, or just Brooklyn, and queens?


We will also launch HD MOD onto ch. 700, HD Showcase on Demand on ch. 699, and MHD (720) will also be renamed Palladia. Toon Disney HD will move from ch. 787 (DTV) to 760(Standard). HD MOD and HD Showcase on Demand are viewable only on Samsung HD3050, Scientific-Atlanta 4250 HDC, and Scientific-Atlanta 8300 HDC set-top boxes.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HeffeMusic* /forum/post/14687643
> 
> 
> Is this for Manhattan, or just Brooklyn, and queens?
> 
> 
> We will also launch HD MOD onto ch. 700, HD Showcase on Demand on ch. 699, and MHD (720) will also be renamed Palladia. Toon Disney HD will move from ch. 787 (DTV) to 760(Standard). HD MOD and HD Showcase on Demand are viewable only on Samsung HD3050, Scientific-Atlanta 4250 HDC, and Scientific-Atlanta 8300 HDC set-top boxes.



Bklyn & Qns.


----------



## ILW

To take advantage of the new "HD Showcase on Demand" channel in Bklyn (and finally be able to watch "Mad Men" in HD), I need to swap my 8300HD for an 8300HDC. Is the 8300HDC so problematic that I'd be ill-advised to do this?


----------



## OSUBuckly

The only one of those new channels I was looking forward to was Tennis HD, and that is only because they are getting the US Open in 2009. It kind of sucks that they are taking those channels away and not even replacing them with any new HD content.


----------



## JeffMoney

what happen to the tennis hd and college sports hd which was suppose to be added today and now i see its not listed, what a joke TWC is and when are we getting USAHD, SCIFI hd , all we get are bs hd channels ..


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/14685247
> 
> 
> Except have many digital customers switch to the newer boxes.... (which it seems will be required eventually for everyone anyways... since the latest services to be added for the non-Manhattan boros will need them)



....not really, because all they have to do is flip a switch (or some similar action) and all of the 8300HD boxes will get the Navigator software delivered to them. It's been done in lots of other cities.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OSUBuckly* /forum/post/14688525
> 
> 
> The only one of those new channels I was looking forward to was Tennis HD, and that is only because they are getting the US Open in 2009. It kind of sucks that they are taking those channels away and not even replacing them with any new HD content.



espn2hd will have the us open in '09


----------



## OSUBuckly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/14689191
> 
> 
> espn2hd will have the us open in '09



Well that is good to know.


Now I can go back to complaining about not having USA HD and SciFi HD...


----------



## latinrage69

i just checked out TWC's lineup for northern manhattan (10031) and it shows TMC HD on channel 674 (premuim). the channel is not yet on the guide nor is it yet active. i have no idea when it will launch.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *latinrage69* /forum/post/14690652
> 
> 
> i just checked out TWC's lineup for northern manhattan (10031) and it shows TMC HD on channel 674 (premuim). the channel is not yet on the guide nor is it yet active. i have no idea when it will launch.



It's an error... the other Boroughs have it (eventually all of the HD movie channels will be in the upper half of the 600s)


TWC's online lineup has been very unreliable over the last year or so (when they started having different channel lineups for each Borough)


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/14690815
> 
> 
> It's an error... the other Boroughs have it (eventually all of the HD movie channels will be in the upper half of the 600s)
> 
> 
> TWC's online lineup has been very unreliable over the last year or so (when they started having different channel lineups for each Borough)



Yea we know its always something ?????


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OSUBuckly* /forum/post/14689689
> 
> 
> Well that is good to know.
> 
> 
> Now I can go back to complaining about not having USA HD and SciFi HD...



i'll join you on that complaint.


----------



## jayans04

Does anyone know whats channels are available/unencrypted on QAM and which ones are HD? And is it QAM64 or QAM256 or something else?


----------



## scott_bernstein

Rumor from another thread:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1067879 


If it goes away, can TWC really continue to charge us for the HD-XTra package when all it includes is HDNet/HDNet Movies????


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/14695287
> 
> 
> Rumor from another thread:
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1067879
> 
> 
> If it goes away, can TWC really continue to charge us for the HD-XTra package when all it includes is HDNet/HDNet Movies????



I would guess that it would be replaced on our system with something like MGM-HD.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/14695604
> 
> 
> I would guess that it would be replaced on our system with something like MGM-HD.



That would be a GREAT addition to our system. Is it a premium (or semi-premium) service on other providers?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/14695732
> 
> 
> That would be a GREAT addition to our system. Is it a premium (or semi-premium) service on other providers?



I believe its on the HDXtra Tier for those TWC systems that have it.


(also - the tier will also include the Sports Tier 'future' HD channels - Brooklyn/Queens/SI already have NHL Network HD - they were supposed to get TennisHD and CBS college SportsHD yesterday - those would only be available via HDXtra)


----------



## JeffMoney

i see twc also got sho2hd (667) but screen is still blank..


----------



## AndyHDTV

So how do you guys in Bklyn, Qns & S.I. like Showcase OnDemand-HD?


any interesting stuff on there?


----------



## Gooddog

Just noticed, in the Hudson Valley, the FM stations have been moved from the high 600's to the high 500's.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/14699966
> 
> 
> So how do you guys in Bklyn, Qns & S.I. like Showcase OnDemand-HD?
> 
> 
> any interesting stuff on there?



Yes, I'm curious too. We're probably going to see some confused Brooklyn Queens folks wondering why they don't get these channels. As a reminder, you have to be using the newer but inferior HDC set top box.


----------



## kbuzz3

Two questions:


Is there really HD on demand as advertised in papers. I havent seen it with my SA box.

Will vios ever appear on the UES?


----------



## ILW

Here in Bklyn, I traded in my 8300HD yesterday for the 8300HDC, just so I could get HD Showcase On Demand and watch "Mad Men" in HD.


I'm still getting used to Mystro, which has pretty displays but is a bit slow and some significant inconveniences (no manual recording, inability to switch tuners without PIP). At first I had a problem of zooming on SD channels, but I solved this by changing the output mode to allow only 720p and 1080i.


Here are the categories of programs listed on the HD Showcase On Demand guide. There's usually only a few programs listed under each category. Interestingly, Showtime has a small presence here (episodes of "Californication"), but there are no HBO offerings.


A&E (Gene and Cleaner episodes)

AMC Mad Men

Election 08 (excerpts from Democratic Convention)

Fearnet (incl. "30 Days of Night" episodes and the movie "Devil's Rejects")

Food Network (6 episodes of random programs)

G4

Gemini Division

HDNET (Inside MMA, Bikini Destinations)

HGTV

History (Ice Road Truckers, Jurassic Fight Club)

MOJO Mix (I Bet You, Pressure: Italy)

MOJO Music (music videos)

Music Choice (music videos)

National Geographic (8 episodes of random programs plus a $0.47 PPV for something called "Better Being", the only PPV program I noticed anywhere on this channel)

News Specials (just one program on the "Travers Tradition" horse race!)

Showtime (only thing available is "Californication" episodes)

Speed Channel

Sundance (only things available: episodes of "Architecture School," an episode of "Live from Abbey Road, the movies "Capote, "Fido," and "Fierce People")

WE Bridezillas


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ILW* /forum/post/14701955
> 
> 
> A&E (Gene and Cleaner episodes)
> 
> AMC Mad Men
> 
> Election 08 (excerpts from Democratic Convention)
> 
> Fearnet (incl. "30 Days of Night" episodes and the movie "Devil's Rejects")
> 
> Food Network (6 episodes of random programs)
> 
> G4
> 
> Gemini Division
> 
> HDNET (Inside MMA, Bikini Destinations)
> 
> HGTV
> 
> History (Ice Road Truckers, Jurassic Fight Club)
> 
> MOJO Mix (I Bet You, Pressure: Italy)
> 
> MOJO Music (music videos)
> 
> Music Choice (music videos)
> 
> National Geographic (8 episodes of random programs plus a $0.47 PPV for something called "Better Being", the only PPV program I noticed anywhere on this channel)
> 
> News Specials (just one program on the "Travers Tradition" horse race!)
> 
> Showtime (only thing available is "Californication" episodes)
> 
> Speed Channel
> 
> Sundance (only things available: episodes of "Architecture School," an episode of "Live from Abbey Road, the movies "Capote, "Fido," and "Fierce People")
> 
> WE Bridezillas




thanks, I guess I can wait on that channel.


----------



## AndyHDTV

All 74 Rangers Games in HD on MSG HD and MSG+ HD, the rest will be on Versus HD and NBC4 HD

http://rangers.nhl.com/team/app?arti...e&service=page


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbuzz3* /forum/post/14701724
> 
> 
> Two questions:
> 
> 
> Is there really HD on demand as advertised in papers. I havent seen it with my SA box.
> 
> Will vios ever appear on the UES?



Yes there is, only in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.

Fios is in the UES now in various buildings, your building might get it in 1-5 years.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/14702128
> 
> 
> All 74 Rangers Games in HD on MSG HD and MSG+ HD, the rest will be on Versus HD and NBC4 HD
> 
> http://rangers.nhl.com/team/app/?ser...ticleid=382409



working link

http://rangers.nhl.com/team/app/?ser...ticleid=382409 


I wonder how many games the Knicks are going to end up on MSG2....


----------



## Berk32

Just did a runthru of the 2 schedules (guess I found the 5 Rangers MSG+ games - Knicks will be on MSG2 a bunch):


11/12 - Rangers @ Devils 7pm; Knicks @ Memphis 8pm (dual rangers/devils broadcast?)

11/26 - Rangers @ TB 7pm; Knicks @ Detroit 8pm (both Islanders at home and Devils on road playing too)

12/3 - Pittsburgh @ Rangers 7pm; Knicks @ Cleveland 7pm (MSG+ available)

(both teams play at home on 12/7 - those days are always fun)

12/10 - Rangers @ Atlanta 7pm; Knicks @ Nets 7:30pm (Devils at home)

12/16 - Rangers @ Anaheim 10pm; Knicks @ Lakers 10:30pm (MSG+ available)

1/10 - Rangers @ Ottawa 7pm; Knicks @ Houston 8:30pm (Devils 10:30 - MSG+ available for Rangers)

1/16 - Rangers @ Chicago 8:30pm; Knicks @ Washington 7pm (Devils on road at 7pm)

1/28 - Rangers @ Pittsburgh 7:30pm; Knicks vs Atlanta 7:30pm (MSG+ available)

2/6 - Rangers @ Dallas 8:30pm; Knicks vs Boston 7:30pm (Devils on road 7:30) - Knicks 'probably' on ESPN

2/25 - Rangers @ Toronto 7:30pm; Knicks vs Orlando 7:30pm (Islanders on road at 7:30)

2/28 - Rangers vs Colorado 7:00pm; Knicks @ Miami 7:30pm (Islanders @ home at 7pm)

3/8 - Rangers vs Boston TBD (possible NBC); Knicks @ NJ 6pm (Islanders @ home TBD- also possible NBC)

3/15 - Rangers vs Philly TBD (possible NBC); Knicks @ Cleveland 6pm (Islanders on road TBD- also possible NBC)

3/21 - Rangers vs Buffalo 7pm; Knicks @ Orlando 7pm (Islanders on road 7pm)

3/30 - Rangers/Devils on Versus; Knicks @ Utah 9pm (only time versus helps...)

4/4 - Rangers @ Boston 1pm; Knicks vs Toronto 1pm (MSG+ available)

4/7 - Rangers vs Montreal 7pm; Knicks @ Chicago 8:30pm (Devils at home 7pm, Islanders on road)

4/12 - Rangers @ Philly TBD (possible NBC - 5pm?); Knicks @ Miami 6pm (Islanders @ home TBD- also possible NBC)


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/14702227
> 
> 
> I wonder how many games the Knicks are going to end up on MSG2....



I don't know, but if they decide to favor knicks games over rangers games, i'm gonna lose it.


put the knicks on overflow channels!


----------



## AndyHDTV

Bklyn, Qns & S.I. - 59 HD channels

Man. - 32 HD channels


350 PPV-HD

666 Showtime-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

667 Showtime 2-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

674 TMC-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

676 Starz-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

677 Starz Edge-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

678 Starz Kids & Family-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

681 Starz Comedy-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

699 Showcase OnDemand-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

700 Movies OnDemand-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

701 NY1-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

702 CBS2-HD

703 TNT-HD

704 NBC4-HD

705 FOX5-HD

707 ABC7-HD

708 TBS-HD

709 MY9-HD

710 CNN-HD

711 CW11-HD

713 PBS13-HD

720 Palladia (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

726 SportsNet New York-HD

727 MSG-HD

728 ESPN-HD

729 ESPN2-HD

734 Universal-HD

738 ABC Family-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

740 History Channel HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

743 Fox Business News HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

744 Fox News HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

746 A&E-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

748 MSG+-HD

749 Disney-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

750 Food Network-HD

752 The Learning Channel-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

753 YES-HD

755 Science Channel-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

760 Toon Disney-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

762 Lifetime Movies-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

763 Biography-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

764 HGTV-HD

765 National Geographic-HD

766 Discovery-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

767 HD Theater

768 Planet Green-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

772 Weather Channel-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

776 CINEMAX-HD

777 STARZ-HD

778 TMC-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

779 SHOWTIME-HD

780 HBO-HD

784 Hallmark Movie Channel-HD

786 Animal Planet-HD

788 Travel Channel HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

791 GAME-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

792 ESPNews-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

794 Versus-HD

795 NHL-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

796 MOJO-HD

797 HDNet Movies

798 HDNet


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/14707456
> 
> 
> Bklyn, Qns & S.I. - 59 HD channels
> 
> Man. - 32 HD channels
> 
> 
> 350 PPV-HD
> 
> 666 Showtime-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)
> 
> 667 Showtime 2-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)
> 
> 674 TMC-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)
> 
> 676 Starz-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)
> 
> 677 Starz Edge-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)
> 
> 678 Starz Kids & Family-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)
> 
> 681 Starz Comedy-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)
> 
> 699 Showcase OnDemand-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)
> 
> 700 Movies OnDemand-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)
> 
> 701 NY1-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)
> 
> 702 CBS2-HD
> 
> 703 TNT-HD
> 
> 704 NBC4-HD
> 
> 705 FOX5-HD
> 
> 707 ABC7-HD
> 
> 708 TBS-HD
> 
> 709 MY9-HD
> 
> 710 CNN-HD
> 
> 711 CW11-HD
> 
> 713 PBS13-HD
> 
> 720 Palladia (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)
> 
> 726 SportsNet New York-HD
> 
> 727 MSG-HD
> 
> 728 ESPN-HD
> 
> 729 ESPN2-HD
> 
> 734 Universal-HD
> 
> 738 ABC Family-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)
> 
> 740 History Channel HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)
> 
> 743 Fox Business News HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)
> 
> 744 Fox News HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)
> 
> 746 A&E-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)
> 
> 748 MSG+-HD
> 
> 749 Disney-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)
> 
> 750 Food Network-HD
> 
> 752 The Learning Channel-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)
> 
> 753 YES-HD
> 
> 755 Science Channel-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)
> 
> 760 Toon Disney-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)
> 
> 762 Lifetime Movies-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)
> 
> 763 Biography-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)
> 
> 764 HGTV-HD
> 
> 765 National Geographic-HD
> 
> 766 Discovery-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)
> 
> 767 HD Theater
> 
> 768 Planet Green-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)
> 
> 772 Weather Channel-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)
> 
> 776 CINEMAX-HD
> 
> 777 STARZ-HD
> 
> 778 TMC-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)
> 
> 779 SHOWTIME-HD
> 
> 780 HBO-HD
> 
> 784 Hallmark Movie Channel-HD
> 
> 786 Animal Planet-HD
> 
> 788 Travel Channel HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)
> 
> 791 GAME-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)
> 
> 792 ESPNews-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)
> 
> 794 Versus-HD
> 
> 795 NHL-HD (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)
> 
> 796 MOJO-HD
> 
> 797 HDNet Movies
> 
> 798 HDNet



I dont see any thing new in HD Man.When or if do we get any thing new here in Man.


----------



## if200

The HD on demand Californication shows say that they are edited. They must be preparing for syndication.


----------



## dampfnudel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/14707717
> 
> 
> I dont see any thing new in HD Man.When or if do we get any thing new here in Man.



I think I see Showtime 2-HD as a new channel. I'm waiting for all of the HBO channels to be available in HD.


By the way, I'm interested in the new Movies OnDemand-HD channel, but I have a 3250HD which means I'll need to upgrade to a 4250HDC to get that channel.


Now the 3250HD I have now replaced the 4250HDC I originally got when I first upgraded to HD service last October. It was slow and froze every week until I had enough & replaced it last December. I was lucky and the tech guy had a couple of 3250HDs "on standby" in his van.


My question is has there been an effective software/firmware update to the 4250HDC in the past year that corrected the issues with it? I also miss the nicer-looking guide.


----------



## ANGEL 35











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dampfnudel* /forum/post/14711067
> 
> 
> I think I see Showtime 2-HD as a new channel. I'm waiting for all of the HBO channels to be available in HD.
> 
> 
> By the way, I'm interested in the new Movies OnDemand-HD channel, but I have a 3250HD which means I'll need to upgrade to a 4250HDC to get that channel.
> 
> 
> Now the 3250HD I have now replaced the 4250HDC I originally got when I first upgraded to HD service last October. It was slow and froze every week until I had enough & replaced it last December. I was lucky and the tech guy had a couple of 3250HDs "on standby" in his van.
> 
> 
> My question is has there been an effective software/firmware update to the 4250HDC in the past year that corrected the issues with it? I also miss the nicer-looking guide.



Showtime 2-HD is not new in Man.







Its in Bkln.


----------



## Agent_C

With successful shows like *Damages* and *It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia*, one might think there'd be demand for the HD version; particularly since they compress the crap out of the SD version.


A_C


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/14713103
> 
> 
> With successful shows like *Damages* and *It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia*, one might think there'd be demand for the HD version;



.also *The Shield*, one of the best shows on television, however, I'm not sure if it's even available in HD. I know Damages is.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/14713276
> 
> 
> .also *The Shield*, one of the best shows on television, however, I'm not sure if it's even available in HD. I know Damages is.



It is not.


But Rescue Me is


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/14713321
> 
> 
> It is not.



Is to.










Rescue Me got a little crazy, for my tastes, when that character ate his 38… and I can only take Leary in small doses.


If ‘you’ haven’t watched The Shield, check out the DVDs from the very beginning. It is a riveting gut retching "reality" cop show.


I think we can agree that FX has some good programming.


----------



## kevinqian

You all probably noticed all those subway entrance ads around the city advertising 100 HD channels by TWC noted as *Coming Soon. Well now that they are mass marketing it, there's no way of taking it back. Just hope it comes in soon!


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/14713376
> 
> 
> Is to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rescue Me got a little crazy, for my tastes, when that character ate his 38 and I can only take Leary in small doses.
> 
> 
> If you' haven't watched The Shield, check out the DVDs from the very beginning. It is a riveting gut retching "reality" cop show.
> 
> 
> I think we can agree that FX has some good programming.



I was refering to HD


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *berk32* /forum/post/14713925
> 
> 
> i was refering to hd


----------



## zas

 Welcome to Newer York 


some timelines would be nice... especially for those of us in Manhattan...


but I imagine that this would be a rather dangerous marketing plan if TWC were not to deliver... and soon...


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevinqian* /forum/post/14713608
> 
> 
> You all probably noticed all those subway entrance ads around the city advertising 100 HD channels by TWC noted as *Coming Soon. Well now that they are mass marketing it, there's no way of taking it back. Just hope it comes in soon!




Subway ads! I've seen a Verzion ads all over the city. haven't seen TWC ones.

Interesting. I guess they're taking this seriously.


----------



## zEli173

Just called customer service to let them know I was considering switching to FIOS. Took no haggling whatsoever for them to offer me $30/month off my bill with the rate guaranteed for the next 13 months.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zEli173* /forum/post/14714976
> 
> 
> Just called customer service to let them know I was considering switching to FIOS. Took no haggling whatsoever for them to offer me $30/month off my bill with the rate guaranteed for the next 13 months.










I did that a few weeks ago. They tried to give me that 5% 'lock in' contract crap but I actually got $35 knocked off for a year.







And the funny thing is-- I can't even get FIOS yet. HA HA on them.


----------



## zEli173

$35 off. Hmm ... that's better than $30. What's your package? I have HBO, Starz, Showtime, Cinemax, the HD tier, two HD DVR's, and internet. No phone.


I am most certainly still considering switching to FIOS, but the fact that it's still a few weeks or months away from availability in my building did not come up.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zEli173* /forum/post/14715165
> 
> 
> $35 off. Hmm ... that's better than $30. What's your package? I have HBO, Starz, Showtime, Cinemax, the HD tier, two HD DVR's, and internet. No phone.
> 
> 
> I am most certainly still considering switching to FIOS, but the fact that it's still a few weeks or months away from availability in my building did not come up.



I have two HD DVRs, Triple play (TV-phone-internet), HD Tier, Showtime, Starz and HBO.


As soon as FIOS is available, I will definitely play one against the other. I have to get these expenses down but I need to have the best picture quality.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/14715033
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the funny thing is-- I can't even get FIOS yet. HA HA on them.













A_C


----------



## heinriph

What's up with the "only on 8300HDC etc" channels - is this SDV in action? Very annoying...


Have almost made peace with the one HDC box I have, and could almost imagine swapping my remaining 8300HD box for an HDC - but the series recording weaknesses and the lack of manual recording are still enough of an annoyance that I won't.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heinriph* /forum/post/14721407
> 
> 
> What's up with the "only on 8300HDC etc" channels - is this SDV in action? Very annoying...
> 
> 
> Have almost made peace with the one HDC box I have, and could almost imagine swapping my remaining 8300HD box for an HDC - but the series recording weaknesses and the lack of manual recording are still enough of an annoyance that I won't.



has nothing to do with SDV, just the 2 new OnDemand channels you recently recieved.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/14721797
> 
> 
> has nothing to do with SDV, just the 2 new OnDemand channels you recently recieved.



Right...but why only on the HDC boxes if not SDV related?


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/14721868
> 
> 
> Right...but why only on the HDC boxes if not SDV related?



Perhaps it's a software issue since the HDC boxes are Navigator driven as opposed to Passport.


----------



## OSUBuckly

Two questions:


First off, since TWC seems to be fond of proclaiming "100 HD channels Coming Soon!", do we have any idea what new channels we will be getting?


Also, you guys seem to be great with lowering your cable bill. My current monthly bill is about $130 a month (Road runner, HD package, no pay channels). How much do you think I could get knocked off if I haggle a bit?


----------



## zEli173

I'd say 20% or so, maybe a little bit less. That's about what my discount came to. LL3HD's discount was probably more in real numbers because of his phone service but it's likely we were given the same 'tier' if you will. The rep told me this was their "best discount".


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/14721937
> 
> 
> Perhaps it's a software issue since the HDC boxes are Navigator driven as opposed to Passport.



has to be.


----------



## slumpey326

is manhattan getting anymore HD channels anytime soon. This is ridiculous. Too few channels and most are compressed. Cant wait till FIOS comes to my part of the UWS.


----------



## AndyHDTV

well, we know for a fact that they have space for 4 HD channels. Since they had that many during the olympics. And they might even have space for 7 if the actually cut off the CSPAN analog feed.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/14723183
> 
> 
> well, we know for a fact that they have space for 4 HD channels. Since they had that many during the olympics. And they might even have space for 7 if the actually cut off the CSPAN analog feed.



space used by USAHD is now partially used by the new SD channels added last week


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/14723300
> 
> 
> space used by USAHD is now partially used by the new SD channels added last week



oh.

well, they can at least add 3 right now.

don't know why they are holding back.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/14723805
> 
> 
> oh.
> 
> well, they can at least add 3 right now.
> 
> don't know why they are holding back.



I have given up on asking questions like that.............


----------



## disafan

I called TWC about the HDC vs HD boxes. After an hour, four agents, and much idiocy, I was told that the new channels will NEVER be available on the old boxes.


If they become available, my first move is to yell some more at them. It doesn't seem to help(unless you count the occasional offers of free movie channels), but I am getting to the point where I email the DOITT a few times a year to complain about the fact that not only do their customer service people not want to answer my questions, they do not call me back when promised, they do not try to find answers, and they insist information about Brooklyn and Queens service on their website must be about New Jersey, because they don't know about it.


----------



## AndyHDTV

those in Bklyn, Qns & S.I. who can't see their HD On Demand becasue they have passport boxes aren't gonna like this bit of news.


according to TWC the HD On Demand being on navigator only, is a business strategy decision, nothing to do with capabilities of passport.


----------



## Berk32

 http://rangers.nhl.com/team/app?serv...e=TeamSchedule 


10 games listed on MSG2 (Including a few home games)


Does this mean the MSG2 games will be available in HD?


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/14725419
> 
> http://rangers.nhl.com/team/app?serv...e=TeamSchedule
> 
> 
> 10 games listed on MSG2



yeah I just saw that over in the cablevision thread.

they seem to have told a little lie in their press release.

hopefully they will put the knicks on msg2 instead.


or do I dare to dream of 2 HD overflow channels?


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/14725295
> 
> 
> those in Bklyn, Qns & S.I. who can't see their HD On Demand becasue they have passport boxes aren't gonna like this bit of news.
> 
> 
> according to TWC the HD On Demand being on navigator only, is a business strategy decision, nothing to do with capabilities of passport.



Any links to this?


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/14725419
> 
> http://rangers.nhl.com/team/app?serv...e=TeamSchedule
> 
> 
> 10 games listed on MSG2 (Including a few home games)
> 
> 
> Does this mean the MSG2 games will be available in HD?



I'm pretty sure every game will be broadcast in HD this year. I guess the question is will TWC air them all?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/14725441
> 
> 
> yeah I just saw that over in the cablevision thread.
> 
> they seem to have told a little lie in their press release.
> 
> hopefully they will put the knicks on msg2 instead.
> 
> 
> or do I dare to dream of 2 HD overflow channels?



I just remembered...


I think I heard a month or so ago from someone with DirecTV that they added 2 more MSG channels (seemingly for overflow)


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/14725887
> 
> 
> Any links to this?



sorry, this was said from my last remaining TWC contact.


----------



## Gooddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/14725295
> 
> 
> those in Bklyn, Qns & S.I. who can't see their HD On Demand becasue they have passport boxes aren't gonna like this bit of news.
> 
> 
> according to TWC the HD On Demand being on navigator only, is a business strategy decision, nothing to do with capabilities of passport.



I wonder what strategy compels them not to provide service to passport users?


----------



## Gooddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heinriph* /forum/post/14721407
> 
> 
> What's up with the "only on 8300HDC etc" channels - is this SDV in action? Very annoying...
> 
> 
> Have almost made peace with the one HDC box I have, and could almost imagine swapping my remaining 8300HD box for an HDC - but the series recording weaknesses and the lack of manual recording are still enough of an annoyance that I won't.



I have been thinking about swaping my HD vox for a HDC. What are the weaknesses of the HDC box that you refered too? A user can't pres the record button on the remote to record a show or record a series? I thought the update thats out addressed most issues people had with the box?


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gooddog* /forum/post/14728169
> 
> 
> I wonder what strategy compels them not to provide service to passport users?



Standardizing on one software platform, the platform that allows them to deploy on tru2way devices in future?


----------



## onovotny




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gooddog* /forum/post/14728201
> 
> 
> I have been thinking about swaping my HD vox for a HDC. What are the weaknesses of the HDC box that you refered too? A user can't pres the record button on the remote to record a show or record a series? I thought the update thats out addressed most issues people had with the box?



The biggest problems that I saw when I tried it out last week was that you can't create a manual recording and you can't specify that a series recording should be on a particular channel/time only. The only thing you can say is first-run vs. all, but if you're trying to catch-up on a series that's being repeated every tuesday at 8 or some such, you can't tell it to just get that episode and not all the others.


That and the guide makes it harder to search by name, but that's maybe just lack of familiarity.


----------



## JeffMoney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *onovotny* /forum/post/14729802
> 
> 
> The biggest problems that I saw when I tried it out last week was that you can't create a manual recording and you can't specify that a series recording should be on a particular channel/time only. The only thing you can say is first-run vs. all, but if you're trying to catch-up on a series that's being repeated every tuesday at 8 or some such, you can't tell it to just get that episode and not all the others.
> 
> 
> That and the guide makes it harder to search by name, but that's maybe just lack of familiarity.



yup , i heard they are getting alot of complaints of this problem and they are working on it, YEA RITE!!


----------



## Gooddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/14729271
> 
> 
> Standardizing on one software platform, the platform that allows them to deploy on tru2way devices in future?



Perhaps, but if thats TWC goal, I think they should upgrade their deployed boxes software or engage in a formal swap program?


----------



## Gooddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *onovotny* /forum/post/14729802
> 
> 
> The biggest problems that I saw when I tried it out last week was that you can't create a manual recording and you can't specify that a series recording should be on a particular channel/time only. The only thing you can say is first-run vs. all, but if you're trying to catch-up on a series that's being repeated every tuesday at 8 or some such, you can't tell it to just get that episode and not all the others.
> 
> 
> That and the guide makes it harder to search by name, but that's maybe just lack of familiarity.



Thanks for the info. In my case, I don't think I've ever set the HD box to record a program only at a specific time/day of week but I can see how that can be useful.


----------



## heinriph




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gooddog* /forum/post/14735491
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. In my case, I don't think I've ever set the HD box to record a program only at a specific time/day of week but I can see how that can be useful.



Yeah, it seems like a very limited problem, but recently I've run into problems, e.g.:


- trying to record Daily Show as a series, you end up getting three identical recording every day, one of which is at 8pm, so you're very likely bumping into (and bumping off) a prime-time recording you were counting on. admittedly this is a problem with the 'new' flag, that should only be on the 11pm showing.


- trying to record e.g. Californication or Entourage, with a new episode each week that is shown at (e.g.) 9 and repeated at 10, and 11, there is no way to choose which of those showings you want to record - you're stuck with the first one, in prime Prime Time, where it is likely to conflict with other shows prime time shows - you can't opt to grab a later showing when it would be less likely to bump off other recordings.


As for the custom recording, my son invariably needs a diaper change, is in the process of climbing bookcases, or demanding my assistance in doodling with crayons during the very four exact minutes in the morning when Pat is doing 'In The Papers' on NY1. I'd love to be able to record those 4-5 minutes and watch them at my leisure, but because of Navigator, it's either the entire 4-hr Morning News broadcast, or nothing.


----------



## JeffMoney

I have the 8300hdc and there are times i get the BLUE SCREEN of crap and then i have to reboot to get my picture back,,FIX please lol


----------



## BkDude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heinriph* /forum/post/14736109
> 
> 
> Yeah, it seems like a very limited problem, but recently I've run into problems, e.g.:
> 
> 
> - trying to record Daily Show as a series, you end up getting three identical recording every day, one of which is at 8pm, so you're very likely bumping into (and bumping off) a prime-time recording you were counting on. admittedly this is a problem with the 'new' flag, that should only be on the 11pm showing.
> 
> 
> - trying to record e.g. Californication or Entourage, with a new episode each week that is shown at (e.g.) 9 and repeated at 10, and 11, there is no way to choose which of those showings you want to record - you're stuck with the first one, in prime Prime Time, where it is likely to conflict with other shows prime time shows - you can't opt to grab a later showing when it would be less likely to bump off other recordings.
> 
> 
> As for the custom recording, my son invariably needs a diaper change, is in the process of climbing bookcases, or demanding my assistance in doodling with crayons during the very four exact minutes in the morning when Pat is doing 'In The Papers' on NY1. I'd love to be able to record those 4-5 minutes and watch them at my leisure, but because of Navigator, it's either the entire 4-hr Morning News broadcast, or nothing.



Won't it work if you set your Entourage recording to the lowest priority? It'll force your DVR to get a later showing if there's something else on in primetime. Same goes for the Daily Show.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heinriph* /forum/post/14736109
> 
> 
> As for the custom recording, my son invariably needs a diaper change, is in the process of climbing bookcases, or demanding my assistance in doodling with crayons during the very four exact minutes in the morning when Pat is doing 'In The Papers' on NY1. I'd love to be able to record those 4-5 minutes and watch them at my leisure, but because of Navigator, it's either the entire 4-hr Morning News broadcast, or nothing.



I do this exact thing with my 8300HD (not "HDC") box -- I record from 7:41 thru 7:51 each morning. That would really stink if I couldn't do that anymore once they flash my box with Navigator code!


I also use the timed recording feature to often record the last 10 minutes of Leno, Letterman, etc. if there's a musical guest on that I'm interested in.


I've been told that the Passport->Navigator "upgrade" when it has been pushed in other cities retains your saved programs. I wonder if it also retains your series recordings and what it would do with my time-based recordings?


Scott


----------



## daniel711




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *onovotny* /forum/post/14729802
> 
> 
> The biggest problems that I saw when I tried it out last week was that you can't create a manual recording and you can't specify that a series recording should be on a particular channel/time only. The only thing you can say is first-run vs. all, but if you're trying to catch-up on a series that's being repeated every tuesday at 8 or some such, you can't tell it to just get that episode and not all the others.
> 
> 
> That and the guide makes it harder to search by name, but that's maybe just lack of familiarity.



Why not just purchase your own DVR with a hard drive, and you can do anything you want with it? You can even edit and burn to DVD if you like.


----------



## kevinqian

because that would defeat the purpose of this discussion thread in the first place.


----------



## disafan

Why would it defeat the purpose of the thread? The thread is about cable service, not about DVR.


----------



## kevinqian

well the purpose of this discussion thread is about everything TWC, including its crappy DVR. That's like going to a Ford discussion and telling people to just buy a Mercedes will solve all your problems.


----------



## Jake NYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevinqian* /forum/post/14743132
> 
> 
> well the purpose of this discussion thread is about everything TWC, including its crappy DVR. That's like going to a Ford discussion and telling people to just buy a Mercedes will solve all your problems.



Okay, that makes no sense. A discussion of using an alternative DVR with Time Warner service would be appropriate and valuable here. Your analogy might apply, however, to all the posts in this thread about the merits of FIOS.


----------



## disafan

Well, for me...I have a family member with an SA8300HD and I maintain a homebrew DVR running MythTV that is built using a cable box, a tuner for unencrypted channels, and a computer. It controls the channel on the box, so I'm using Time Warner equipment, buffers the episode, and saves it for playing.


Most cable stations replay their prime time programming at 1 or 2AM anyway, so I rarely have conflicts with essentially one cable tuner and one tuner that can only get broadcast stations(which is pretty much all TWC keeps decrypted nowadays)


----------



## onovotny




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daniel711* /forum/post/14737199
> 
> 
> Why not just purchase your own DVR with a hard drive, and you can do anything you want with it? You can even edit and burn to DVD if you like.



The biggest reason is that most of the channels are encrypted, I don't want to pay for a CableCard, and I want to be able to record two things at once (can the CableCard's even do that?)


Unfortunately, that means the supplied DVR is the only game in town....


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *onovotny* /forum/post/14749723
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, that means the supplied DVR is the only game in town....



Or a Tivo, with 2 cable cards.


A_C


----------



## jcc

Anyone know if by Feb, TW will have to finalize the channel lineup of the HD basic channels so that people with direct hook ups and Tivos can get the correct information? We know thus far TWC has been telling their customers that you can’t get HD channels when in fact you can without paying an extra $40 a month for DTV and $8 for a digital cable box.


I would have thought that they would have been in trouble by now by not following the FCC rules?


----------



## sabt

-Northern New Jersey-


For the past month or so, I've been slowly losing my unencrypted QAM channels. I used to get CNN, NGC, Discovery, TWC, Food Network, etc. Then two weeks ago, I lost NGC and some others. Now most of the channels except for the local feeds are gone. Does anyone have an idea as to why TWC is starting to encrypt these channels???


----------



## disafan

When you say basic, do you mean broadcast channels? If so, do you know who at TWC you would risk talking to? If you call, they have no idea what you are talking about.


They just added LATV, which is broadcast in NYC as Channel 11's digital subchannel. But they encrypted it. They also just encrypted C-SPAN, which was previously unencrypted, which isn't a broadcast, but certainly is a basic channel.


Before they got rid of analog, I could get HGTV, Sci-Fi, Comedy Central, TNT, TBS, TLC, Food, and a few more without a box. Digital, every time they redo the system, they find one they previously had and take it away. I used to get TCM unencrypted. No more. Now CSPAN is gone. Who knows what will be next?


----------



## disafan

The removal of unencrypted QAM in NJ is probably them trying to close any loopholes allowing people to take advantage of cable service they are paying for without renting a box.


----------



## margoba

This is going to sound OT at first, but bear with me; by the end of my posting it will be about TWC.


I went to a friend's apartment earlier today to test out her digital conversion hardware - she currently has a TV with a rabbit ear antenna and gets analog TV only. She bought a converter box, and I wanted to check her digital reception. Her reception was great. I noticed that almost all digital TV is 16:9, so, for example, in the digital world, there was no 4:3 broadcast of the football game on channel 2.


So, after the February broadcast switch, what happens to TWC customers with 4:3 TVs? Will they have to letterbox, crop, or stretch all (most) network shows? Will there be such a thing as 4:3 and 16:9 feeds for the same local station?


Time Warner has been advertising: "if you have cable, you don't have to do anything for the digital switchover", but it seems to me that there might be some unhappy folks out there with smallish 4:3 TVs.


-barry


----------



## sabt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disafan* /forum/post/14754113
> 
> 
> The removal of unencrypted QAM in NJ is probably them trying to close any loopholes allowing people to take advantage of cable service they are paying for without renting a box.



If you're paying for a cablebox for one TV in your house, it's not illegal to watch cable w/o a box in other parts of your house. You're paying for cable service to your house, not TV. This is analogous to phone service. No one pays extra to have add'l telephones hooked up inside the house. Aside from actually stealing cable from your neighbor, which happens infrequently, what loopholes are TWC trying to close?


I even had TWC install a signal amp b/c I was complaining that the signal was weak throughout my house, including the connected TVs that had no boxes.


----------



## disafan

I fully agree. Time Warner, however, does not.


----------



## bigsid05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/14754205
> 
> 
> This is going to sound OT at first, but bear with me; by the end of my posting it will be about TWC.
> 
> 
> I went to a friend's apartment earlier today to test out her digital conversion hardware - she currently has a TV with a rabbit ear antenna and gets analog TV only. She bought a converter box, and I wanted to check her digital reception. Her reception was great. I noticed that almost all digital TV is 16:9, so, for example, in the digital world, there was no 4:3 broadcast of the football game on channel 2.
> 
> 
> So, after the February broadcast switch, what happens to TWC customers with 4:3 TVs? Will they have to letterbox, crop, or stretch all (most) network shows? Will there be such a thing as 4:3 and 16:9 feeds for the same local station?
> 
> 
> Time Warner has been advertising: "if you have cable, you don't have to do anything for the digital switchover", but it seems to me that there might be some unhappy folks out there with smallish 4:3 TVs.
> 
> 
> -barry



Everything will be digital but I'm assuming old programming won't be converted to 16:9 (as it isn't now). Everything new, however, will be 16:9 only and people with 4:3 TVs don't have much choice except to deal with it.


----------



## sabt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disafan* /forum/post/14755186
> 
> 
> I fully agree. Time Warner, however, does not.



TWC does agree. They know that it is well within your right to watch cable tv w/o renting a box. That's an FCC regulation. You're only supposed to watch what you pay for.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigsid05* /forum/post/14755256
> 
> 
> Everything will be digital but I'm assuming old programming won't be converted to 16:9 (as it isn't now). Everything new, however, will be 16:9 only and people with 4:3 TVs don't have much choice except to deal with it.



no no no no no...............


Everything new will NOT be 16:9.......


----------



## bigsid05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/14756151
> 
> 
> no no no no no...............
> 
> 
> Everything new will NOT be 16:9.......



Really? Why not?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigsid05* /forum/post/14756205
> 
> 
> Really? Why not?



same reason why everything new NOW isn't 16:9....


Analog shutdown has nothing to do with 16:9 vs 4:3 (and has no effect on the cable companies)


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/14756416
> 
> 
> same reason why everything new NOW isn't 16:9....
> 
> 
> Analog shutdown has nothing to do with 16:9 vs 4:3 (and has no effect on the cable companies)




I think the OP's comment was that a user's TV who got one of these converter boxes showed everything in 16:9


----------



## disafan

Show me that FCC regulation. The regulation involves a Cable Card. Try finding a tuner in the mainstream aside from Tivo with a Cablecard slot.


----------



## bigd86




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/14756416
> 
> 
> same reason why everything new NOW isn't 16:9....
> 
> 
> Analog shutdown has nothing to do with 16:9 vs 4:3 (and has no effect on the cable companies)



However, I am willing to bet that after the analogue shutdown the cable companies and the over the air converter box will show everything in the 16:9 window, thus 4:3 programming will be centered in the 16:9 box with black bars all around. In any event, the cable box has controls to expand the picture, and I'm willing to bet the over the air converter boxes will have these controls too.


----------



## bigsid05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/14756416
> 
> 
> same reason why everything new NOW isn't 16:9....
> 
> 
> Analog shutdown has nothing to do with 16:9 vs 4:3 (and has no effect on the cable companies)



From what I've seen basically all new programming is 16:9. Most of the stuff I've seen 4:3 is old programming or local programming (e.g. local news). Why wouldn't companies start switching to HD cameras since everyone will be mandated to switch to digital boxes? They'll be behind the times eventually.


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *onovotny* /forum/post/14749723
> 
> 
> The biggest reason is that most of the channels are encrypted, I don't want to pay for a CableCard, and I want to be able to record two things at once (can the CableCard's even do that?)
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, that means the supplied DVR is the only game in town....



Paying for one or two CableCARDs would cost significantly less than paying for the cable box and DVR service as you are now. Whether you can record two things or not depends on whether the receiver you are using has two tuners. TiVo Series 3 has two tuners but requires individual CableCARDs to authorize each tuner. TiVo HD/HD+ has two tuners but can use a single multi-stream CableCard to authorize both tuners. Digital-Cable-Ready Windows Media Center PCs can have up to six tuners, and each tuner may or may not support single-stream or multi-stream CableCards for authorization. The catch with Digital-Cable-Ready PCs is you must purchase them from a CableLabs-licensed OEM such as HP, Dell or Niveus; you cannot build one yourself.


----------



## BrewCrew8




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zas* /forum/post/14714234
> 
> Welcome to Newer York
> 
> 
> some timelines would be nice... especially for those of us in Manhattan...
> 
> 
> but I imagine that this would be a rather dangerous marketing plan if TWC were not to deliver... and soon...



I swear to God, if this 100+ HD channels doesn't include SPEED HD im done, another Nascar season full of practices and post race shows stretched out and pixelated, along with no Formula 1 in HD, No MotoGP in HD, no American Le Mans In HD is a joke


If they don't add SPEED HD its gonna be Fios or Direct TV for me... Im thinking Direct TV regardless come February for Nascar Hotpass


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrewCrew8* /forum/post/14759317
> 
> 
> I swear to God, if this 100+ HD channels doesn't include SPEED HD im done, another Nascar season full of practices and post race shows stretched out and pixelated, along with no Formula 1 in HD, No MotoGP in HD, no American Le Mans In HD is a joke
> 
> 
> If they don't add SPEED HD its gonna be Fios or Direct TV for me... Im thinking Direct TV regardless come February for Nascar Hotpass



Formula 1 on Speed HD is stretched 480p, not HD. But don't blame Speed for that, blame Bernie Ecclestone. Next year the BBC takes over F1 World Feed production duties so _hopefully_ we should get HD then.


----------



## jcc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disafan* /forum/post/14754078
> 
> 
> When you say basic, do you mean broadcast channels? If so, do you know who at TWC you would risk talking to? If you call, they have no idea what you are talking about.
> 
> 
> They just added LATV, which is broadcast in NYC as Channel 11's digital subchannel. But they encrypted it. They also just encrypted C-SPAN, which was previously unencrypted, which isn't a broadcast, but certainly is a basic channel.
> 
> 
> Before they got rid of analog, I could get HGTV, Sci-Fi, Comedy Central, TNT, TBS, TLC, Food, and a few more without a box. Digital, every time they redo the system, they find one they previously had and take it away. I used to get TCM unencrypted. No more. Now CSPAN is gone. Who knows what will be next?



Yes, basic as in basic service where you pay $13 a month and get the local channels as well as TNT, etc. I know that the FCC said that includes the DTV version of those channels as well when they said that cable companies must carry it. The problem is that the cable companies are trying to be slick about it by not putting at the channel numbers you expect them to be. They hope that you would upgrade to their DTV tier AND pay for a digital cable box so you can get those in HD. It's one of those cases where they're following the letter of the law but not the spirit.


The FCC really needs to crack some cable company butt.


----------



## disafan

So, aside from broadcast stations in the NYC area, what stations exactly does their basic service include? There's a whole thread on AVS somewhere with a discussion of basic vs. extended basic.


----------



## pdroth

Have something strange going on my 8300HD...


Was having some pixelation/skipping so I decided to do the trusty unplugging of the unit for a minute. Plugged her back in and the time started at 12:00 and the Passport software won't load up - stuck on first bar.


Please someone tell me this is NOT my box but a TWC problem. I have the DVR loaded with programs I want to catch up on and do not want to lose them all.


Thanks for all replies.


----------



## LL3HD

Was the box making any unusual noises prior to crapping out-- any clicking or clacking soundsas in a hard drive melt down? How long did you have it unplugged? Try again for at least ten minutes. Good luck.


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/14766179
> 
> 
> Was the box making any unusual noises prior to crapping out-- any clicking or clacking soundsas in a hard drive melt down? How long did you have it unplugged? Try again for at least ten minutes. Good luck.



No noises whatsoever. Other than the pixelation/skipping there was nothing else wrong with it.


I do have signal - my internet is working fine and the QAM tuner is working perfectly (thank goodness).


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/14766252
> 
> 
> No noises whatsoever. Other than the pixelation/skipping there was nothing else wrong with it.
> 
> 
> I do have signal - my internet is working fine and the QAM tuner is working perfectly (thank goodness).



Sad to say, you probably have a corrupted hard drive and if a cold boot doesn't fix it, you'll need to replace the box.


A_C


----------



## jcc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disafan* /forum/post/14765627
> 
> 
> So, aside from broadcast stations in the NYC area, what stations exactly does their basic service include? There's a whole thread on AVS somewhere with a discussion of basic vs. extended basic.



TNT HD amd TBS HD since the analog versions are included in the basic plan.


----------



## BrewCrew8




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/14759420
> 
> 
> Formula 1 on Speed HD is stretched 480p, not HD. But don't blame Speed for that, blame Bernie Ecclestone. Next year the BBC takes over F1 World Feed production duties so _hopefully_ we should get HD then.



yeah, ive seen it on Direct TV and it looked good enough for me PQ wise on the SPEED HD feed they receive, better than what I look at now










They have very little time remaining with me TWC, they better get on it soon


----------



## heinriph




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BkDude* /forum/post/14736322
> 
> 
> Won't it work if you set your Entourage recording to the lowest priority? It'll force your DVR to get a later showing if there's something else on in primetime. Same goes for the Daily Show.



No luck with this - there's no priority setting on the HDC (as far as I can tell).


----------



## HeffeMusic

Any news on HD channels for NYC. I have had it! My bro lives in Brooklyn and he gets about 50 channels.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heinriph* /forum/post/14777403
> 
> 
> No luck with this - there's no priority setting on the HDC (as far as I can tell).



I am not sure what you guys are doing to end up with multiple recordings of repeated episodes on the HDC, but it sounds like user error. I record a few series and have never once ended up with multiple recordings of the same show ever. I record Locked up abroad, Real time and Inside the NFL all as series recordings. All of these shows are repeated numerous times during the week and even the day the are on but I still end up the the one recording of the 1st run as it should be. When you record a series, say record with options and choose first run only and you will not get repeats. I do not think my HDC is "special" and the only one out there that seems to work properly.


----------



## heinriph




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/14778109
> 
> 
> I am not sure what you guys are doing to end up with multiple recordings of repeated episodes on the HDC, but it sounds like user error. I record a few series and have never once ended up with multiple recordings of the same show ever. I record Locked up abroad, Real time and Inside the NFL all as series recordings. All of these shows are repeated numerous times during the week and even the day the are on but I still end up the the one recording of the 1st run as it should be. When you record a series, say record with options and choose first run only and you will not get repeats. I do not think my HDC is "special" and the only one out there that seems to work properly.



Most shows seems to record OK - The Daily Show is the one I seem to get multiple recordings of, somehow.


The bigger problem is the inability to choose which airing of a show to record - the HDC seems to insist on recording the first showing/airing.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heinriph* /forum/post/14778538
> 
> 
> Most shows seems to record OK - The Daily Show is the one I seem to get multiple recordings of, somehow.
> 
> 
> The bigger problem is the inability to choose which airing of a show to record - the HDC seems to insist on recording the first showing/airing.



I will set series recording of daily show tonight and see what happens.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heinriph* /forum/post/14778538
> 
> 
> Most shows seems to record OK - The Daily Show is the one I seem to get multiple recordings of, somehow.
> 
> 
> The bigger problem is the inability to choose which airing of a show to record - the HDC seems to insist on recording the first showing/airing.




When using HDC, can you go to "LIST" and "scheduled recording" and manually delete them?


----------



## BkDude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heinriph* /forum/post/14777403
> 
> 
> No luck with this - there's no priority setting on the HDC (as far as I can tell).



Hmmm. I have the HD not the HDC. It seems odd that they would do away with this feature.


I too record Real Time as first run only and I also get the Wednesday night repeat. So it is by all means not perfect...


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BkDude* /forum/post/14783895
> 
> 
> Hmmm. I have the HD not the HDC. It seems odd that they would do away with this feature.
> 
> 
> I too record Real Time as first run only and I also get the Wednesday night repeat. So it is by all means not perfect...



I only get the 1st run of real time on HDC. Anyway looks like the 8300HD has problems there as well. So neither DVR is perfect.


----------



## heinriph




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/14785161
> 
> 
> I only get the 1st run of real time on HDC. Anyway looks like the 8300HD has problems there as well. So neither DVR is perfect.



Except with the HD you can (presumably) circumvent these problems by using recording priorities, and specifying (restricting) which channel and time slot to record.


I had hoped the HDC would evolve more - but aside from some apparent stability improvements, the feature set hasn't improved much (at all?) since last year.


----------



## slumpey326

I watched alittle bit of knight rider HD last night, was probably the best looking tv show that I have seen in a while. I meant PQ not the actually show itself, really stupid



Also is there a new TWC HDDVR box out there, just wondering what the newest one is.


----------



## disafan

EngadgetHD is reporting that Mojo HD is going away...

http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/10/02...by-months-end/ 


Wonder what will happen to the HDXtra package.


----------



## margoba

Does anybody else think that something is slightly amiss with the timing of recorded shows? I feel like recordings are ending slightly too soon: maybe 30 seconds or so. The usual symptom is that the coming attractions gets cut off a bit, but sometimes (rarely) the very end of a show gets truncated (the most recent Bones was an example of this).


Anybody else, or is it just me?


-barry


p.s. The clock displayed on my 8300HD box is 2 seconds slow compared to my radio-wave, "atomic" clock.


----------



## John Mason

Severe artifacts on this channel with both infomercials and standard programming since yesterday (or perhaps longer). Anyone else see this? I'm using a 8300HD (cold rebooted) on the S. Manhattan head end (midtown East). The channels likely sharing the 567-MHz frequency slot (from Berk32's upper West side TWC Excel spreadsheet ) don't have this problem. These are 764 (HGTV) and 750 (Food). -- John


EDIT: TWC's C.S. number mentions certain am/pm time slots where solar/sateliite seasonal glitches are causing problems, although this seems outside the times mentioned. Also, a "hit" signal from C.S. didn't cure the problem.


----------



## BkDude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disafan* /forum/post/14788672
> 
> 
> EngadgetHD is reporting that Mojo HD is going away...
> 
> http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/10/02...by-months-end/
> 
> 
> Wonder what will happen to the HDXtra package.



I hope Three Sheets finds a new home. That show is Zane-y.


----------



## zas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/14790440
> 
> 
> Does anybody else think that something is slightly amiss with the timing of recorded shows? I feel like recordings are ending slightly too soon: maybe 30 seconds or so. The usual symptom is that the coming attractions gets cut off a bit, but sometimes (rarely) the very end of a show gets truncated (the most recent Bones was an example of this).
> 
> 
> Anybody else, or is it just me?
> 
> 
> -barry
> 
> 
> p.s. The clock displayed on my 8300HD box is 2 seconds slow compared to my radio-wave, "atomic" clock.



Typically, if a show is getting cut off, it is due to the network running the show past the top of the hour. They do this in an attempt to retain viewers on the network, keeping them from missing the start of another network's programming thereby encouraging them to stay tuned.


ABC,CBS,FOX,NBC do this routinely... especially on Thursday.


I usually add five minutes to my record times to accomodate this manipulation.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BkDude* /forum/post/14791583
> 
> 
> I hope Three Sheets finds a new home. That show is Zane-y.



Yeah, too bad if it's gone for good.


100 days to the end of the year...let's get going TWC! Give us our HD.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/14791301
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: TWC's C.S. number mentions certain am/pm time slots where solar/sateliite seasonal glitches are causing problems, although this seems outside the times mentioned. Also, a "hit" signal from C.S. didn't cure the problem.



I'm amazed at the longevity of this drivel... *'Sunspots'* - *Oh Pleaseeee...*










A_C


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/14794467
> 
> 
> I'm amazed at the longevity of this drivel... *'Sunspots'* - *Oh Pleaseeee...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A_C










_Here's a shot of the TW customer service reps

giving a hit to the set top box._


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zas* /forum/post/14793357
> 
> 
> Typically, if a show is getting cut off, it is due to the network running the show past the top of the hour. They do this in an attempt to retain viewers on the network, keeping them from missing the start of another network's programming thereby encouraging them to stay tuned.
> 
> 
> ABC,CBS,FOX,NBC do this routinely... especially on Thursday.
> 
> 
> I usually add five minutes to my record times to accomodate this manipulation.




I'm not sure about that. If the recorded show stops at 59min into the program, and it started at the top of the hour, then it's missing one minute.


I too find it annoying that it gets chopped by 30 seconds or so.


----------



## CynKennard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/14790440
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> -barry
> 
> 
> p.s. The clock displayed on my 8300HD box is 2 seconds slow compared to my radio-wave, "atomic" clock.



Two seconds agrees with what I see. Have you ever compared an analog channel with a digital channel simultaneously? You will notice that the digital channel is a couple of seconds behind the analog channel, probably because of the extra time it takes to convert the signal to digital format. The timing of the analog channel is probably correct and this places the digital channel a couple of seconds behind. I hope that when analog is gone, they reset the clocks to synchronize with the digital signal.


Cynthia


----------



## dad1153

Has this been posted already? From Multichannel: http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6601879.html .

*Time Warner Cable Seeks Manhattan Deregulation

With FiOS In Market, Operator Seeks Deregulation Via FCC Filing*

By Ted Hearn -- Multichannel News, 10/3/2008 12:55:00 PM


Washington -- Citing 160-channel competition from Verizon Communications FiOS TV, Time Warner Cable is seeking total price deregulation in Manhattan from the Federal Communications Commission.


In 1992, Congress slapped price controls on cable operators until they could prove they faced effective competition, as that term is defined in federal law, within a specific community. Some, but not all, rate controls were lifted in March 1999.


With Verizon invading Manhattan and other densely populated New York City boroughs with its all-fiber FiOS TV service, Time Warner Cable said in a Sept. 17 filing at the FCC that the competitive test had been met and that the last vestiges of price controls had to be removed.


Verizon's cable service meets all components of the [FCC's] [phone-company] effective competition test in the community of Manhattan, Time Warner Cable said in a nine-page written filing, supplemented by 267 pages of exhibits.


The FCC notified the public Friday of Time Warner Cable's request.


According to Pali Research, Time Warner Cable has 600,000 video subscribers in Manhattan, serving 81% of households.


When phone companies seek deregulation, their petitions are deemed granted if not rejected by the FCC within fifteen months.


No such deadline hangs over the FCC when reviewing similar cable petitions; some cable operators have waited up to four years for the FCC to act.


If the FCC approved Time Warner Cable's petition, local regulators in Manhattan could not put a price ceiling on the rates charged for basic cable.


Basic cable is the introductory package that all subscribers must purchase by law before buying any other programming service from a cable operator. The basic tier must include local TV stations. Often local governments demand inclusion of public, governmental and educational channels.


If totally deregulated, Time Warner Cable would no longer be required by the FCC to offer a uniform rate structure, which would allow the company to experiment with new pricing and packaging options.


Time Warner Cable would also be liberated from the FCC's so-called tier-buy-through rule, which bars a cable operator from requiring the purchase of multiple programming packages before a customer may buy a premium service like HBO or pay-per-view event like boxing.


Cable operators may demonstrate that they face effective competition by proving that their pay-TV rivals combined serve more than 15% of households in a community, officially known as a "franchise area."


Many cable operators have been deregulated under this test based on satellite-TV competition alone.


In 1996, Congress modified the effective competition test when the pay-TV competitor is a phone company using its own wires to provide video programming. Under this test, no subscriber penetration requirement applies.


The FCC, however, requires the cable operator to demonstrate that the phone company is physically able to provide a comparable video service; doesn't face any technical or other impediments to offering service; and has potential subscribers who are reasonably aware of the new service.


Verizon obtained a cable franchise in Manhattan on May 27, 2008.


"According to this franchise, Verizon has already completed construction in a large portion of Manhattan, specifically passing 98% of all single-family homes and 57% of all multiple dwelling units," Time Warner Cable said.


----------



## moonstar

Thanx, Dad, I'm a TWC subscriber in Manhattan and cannot wait to get FiOS! My coworker in Westchester is getting it.


----------



## moonstar

BTW, does any of you happen to know if TWC sends Clear QAM ? If so, what channels and are they encrypted? I wanna record HD shows to my computer and it has to be unencrypted. I prefer to use Clear QAM to ATSC which is guranteed to be not encrypted but it's hard to get clear signals from an over the air antenna.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dad1153* /forum/post/14797621
> 
> 
> Has this been posted already? From Multichannel: http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6601879.html .
> 
> *Time Warner Cable Seeks Manhattan Deregulation
> 
> With FiOS In Market, Operator Seeks Deregulation Via FCC Filing*
> 
> By Ted Hearn -- Multichannel News, 10/3/2008 12:55:00 PM.



Not necessarily a bad idea, but their timing couldn't be worse.










A_C


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/14791301
> 
> 
> Severe artifacts on this channel with both infomercials and standard programming since yesterday (or perhaps longer). Anyone else see this? I'm using a 8300HD (cold rebooted) on the S. Manhattan head end (midtown East). The channels likely sharing the 567-MHz frequency slot (from Berk32's upper West side TWC Excel spreadsheet ) don't have this problem. These are 764 (HGTV) and 750 (Food). -- John
> 
> 
> EDIT: TWC's C.S. number mentions certain am/pm time slots where solar/sateliite seasonal glitches are causing problems, although this seems outside the times mentioned. Also, a "hit" signal from C.S. didn't cure the problem.



Suspect TWC's phone-in message about solar interference covers the cause for this. Googling "solar interference" has ~2.3 million hits and the initial dslreport post on the hit list indicates this interference cycle may last until Oct. 15. It's the seasonal alignment of satellites with the sun, not sun spots. -- John


----------



## ANGEL 35

Does any one know if they are giving out the new 8450- 8550-8552 cable boxs at 23st??


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/14803916
> 
> 
> Does any one know if they are giving out the new 8450- 8550-8552 cable boxs at 23st??



I did not know TWC in NYC upgraded boxes above the 8300HDC?


Anyone else have an updated box? This post is the first one I have read in regards.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/14804881
> 
> 
> I did not know TWC in NYC upgraded boxes above the 8300HDC?
> 
> 
> Anyone else have an updated box? This post is the first one I have read in regards.



I dont have a upgraded box. I read about new boxs coming soon to new yorkTWC. I think it was in the Broadband forum.


----------



## realdeal1115




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/14805825
> 
> 
> I read about new boxs coming soon to new yorkTWC. I think it was in the Broadband forum.



Link please.


----------



## niterider31

why is the timing bad? if they are granted deregulation does not mean there will be immediate changes but simply the right to experiment with pricing. for example a building without fios competition may have full retail prices but one with fios competition may have much lower prices because the rate uniformity is gone...get it??????????


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *realdeal1115* /forum/post/14805833
> 
> 
> Link please.



Im sorry i dont haveit


----------



## disafan

I haven't had Discovery HD in over 24 hours. Anyone else missing this channel?


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disafan* /forum/post/14807367
> 
> 
> I haven't had Discovery HD in over 24 hours. Anyone else missing this channel?



Just checked, it's out for me.


----------



## disafan

And they are coming to my house next Monday because it must be my problem if only one channel is out on all three boxes, which all have independent lines directly to the tap outside the building.


But they promised if they wasted my time I get one free month of service and a free month of the premium of my choice. They've given me so many free premiums, and I still can't find a good movie on.


----------



## Chemboy831

I've lost Discovery HD as well. Just a grey screen. I'm also missing Science Channel HD. Anyone else?


----------



## slumpey326

I think this is the new dvr he is talking about. Anyone have it and is better than the 8300hdc dvr.

http://www.sciatl.com/products/consu...fs/4020205.pdf


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slumpey326* /forum/post/14808648
> 
> 
> I think this is the new dvr he is talking about. Anyone have it and is better than the 8300hdc dvr.
> 
> http://www.sciatl.com/products/consu...fs/4020205.pdf



To help measure newer STB performance (resolution-wise), recording (or viewing real-time) HDNet's Saturday 10 am ET resolution-wedge test pattern (last 4 of 10 minutes) should help, using this technique . It's unclear how much STBs are limiting typical readings (~1300 lines maximum horizontally) versus what TWC is doing to signals. Some cable system users nationwide do report measuring nearly 1920X1080 with 1080p displays and HDNet's pattern. -- John


----------



## justlou

The following changes are planned for customers in Staten Island:


The previously announced drop of MOJO (ch. 796) on October 1st, has been postponed.


The previously announced changes for October 15th have been postponed until October 22nd. At that time, RAVI PANJABI will be renamed AAJ and TV Japan will move from 595 to 541.


The previously announced launch of KCTV has been postponed.


Effective October 22nd we will provide additional channel positions for existing services, specifically HBO HD will be added to 651, Cinemax HD 658, Showtime HD to 666 TMC HD to 674 and Starz HD will be added to 676. We will also launch the following services: Cartoon Network HD on 722, FX HD on 737, Speed HD on 774, Fuse HD 691, Big Ten Network HD on 472, CBS College Sports HD on 467, ESPNU HD on 793, and Tennis Channel HD on 465. Big Ten Network HD, CBS College Sports HD, and Tennis Channel HD will be a part of Sports Tier. We will also launch the following premium HD services: HBO2 HD on 652, HBO Signature HD on 653, HBO Family HD on 654, HBO Comedy HD on 655, HBO Zone HD on 656, HBO Latino HD on 657, More MAX HD on 659, Action MAX HD on 660, Thriller MAX HD on 661, WMAX HD on 662, @MAX HD on 663, Five Star MAX HD on 664, OuterMAX HD on 665, Showtime Showcase HD on 668, SHO Extreme HD on 669, TMC Xtra HD on 675, Encore HD on 682.


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justlou* /forum/post/14809581
> 
> 
> The following changes are planned for customers in Staten Island:
> 
> 
> The previously announced drop of MOJO (ch. 796) on October 1st, has been postponed.
> 
> 
> The previously announced changes for October 15th have been postponed until October 22nd. At that time, RAVI PANJABI will be renamed AAJ and TV Japan will move from 595 to 541.
> 
> 
> The previously announced launch of KCTV has been postponed.
> 
> 
> Effective October 22nd we will provide additional channel positions for existing services, specifically HBO HD will be added to 651, Cinemax HD 658, Showtime HD to 666 TMC HD to 674 and Starz HD will be added to 676. We will also launch the following services: Cartoon Network HD on 722, FX HD on 737, Speed HD on 774, Fuse HD 691, Big Ten Network HD on 472, CBS College Sports HD on 467, ESPNU HD on 793, and Tennis Channel HD on 465. Big Ten Network HD, CBS College Sports HD, and Tennis Channel HD will be a part of Sports Tier. We will also launch the following premium HD services: HBO2 HD on 652, HBO Signature HD on 653, HBO Family HD on 654, HBO Comedy HD on 655, HBO Zone HD on 656, HBO Latino HD on 657, More MAX HD on 659, Action MAX HD on 660, Thriller MAX HD on 661, WMAX HD on 662, @MAX HD on 663, Five Star MAX HD on 664, OuterMAX HD on 665, Showtime Showcase HD on 668, SHO Extreme HD on 669, TMC Xtra HD on 675, Encore HD on 682.




Funny thing is FIOS had all of the HBO/Cinemax HD channels first yet Time Warner owns the channels. Anyway - glad to see they're on the way.


----------



## Berk32

The following changes are planned for customers in Manhattan/Brooklyn/Queens & Mt. Vernon:


The previously announced drop of MOJO (ch. 796) on October 1st has been postponed.


The previously announced changes for October 15th have been postponed until October 22nd. At that time, RAVI PANJABI will be renamed AAJ and TV Japan will move from 595 to 541.


The previously announced launch of KCTV in Brooklyn/Queens has been postponed.


Effective October 22nd in Brooklyn and Queens: We will provide additional channel positions for existing services, specifically: HBO HD will be added to 651, Cinemax HD to 658, Showtime HD to 666, TMC HD to 674, and Starz HD will be added to 676. In these areas we will also launch the following HD services: Cartoon Network HD on 722, FX HD on 737, and Speed HD on 774.


In Brooklyn, Queens, and Mount Vernon we will also launch the following HD services: Big Ten Network HD on 472, CBS College Sports HD on 467, ESPNU HD on 793, and Tennis Channel HD on 465. Big Ten Network HD, CBS College Sports HD, and Tennis Channel HD will be a part of Sports Tier. We will also launch the following premium HD services: HBO2 HD on 652, HBO Signature HD on 653, HBO Family HD on 654, HBO Comedy HD on 655, HBO Zone HD on 656, HBO Latino HD on 657, More MAX HD on 659, Action MAX HD on 660, Thriller MAX HD on 661, WMAX HD on 662, @MAX HD on 663, Five Star MAX HD on 664, OuterMAX HD on 665, Showtime Showcase HD on 668, SHO Extreme HD on 669, TMC HD on 647, and TMC Xtra HD on 675.


In Mount Vernon: We will temporarily provide additional channel positions for existing services, specifically: HBO HD will be added to 651, Cinemax HD 658, Showtime HD to 666, and Starz HD will be added to 676. We will launch the additional premium HD services: Showtime 2 HD on 667, Showtime Showcase on 668, Starz Edge HD on 677, Starz Kids & Family HD on 678, and Starz Comedy HD on 681. We will also launch the following HD services: Cartoon Network on 776, Discovery HD on 774, Fox Business News HD on 728, Fox News HD on 731, FX HD on 738, TLC HD on 751, Palladia HD on 727, Travel Channel HD on 763, Weather Channel HD on 736, ESPN News HD on 792, and NHL Network HD on 795. NHL Network HD will be a part of Sports Tier.


----------



## Berk32

I'm going to cry


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/14809669
> 
> 
> Funny thing is FIOS had all of the HBO/Cinemax HD channels first yet Time Warner owns the channels. Anyway - glad to see they're on the way.



Time Warner Cable is a separate entity than Home Box Office and Turner Broadcasting.


Yes... they are all under the same corporate umbrella (although TWC is being split off) - but its not the same as you make it sound to be


----------



## slumpey326

why isnt nyc getting anything


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slumpey326* /forum/post/14810275
> 
> 
> why isnt nyc getting anything



I assume you mean Manhattan (yes - the other Boros are a part of NYC...)


Why? Because they haven't not turned off analog service yet here - so there is only a small amount of usable bandwidth (we know some exists - since it was used for the Olympics).


----------



## disafan

What changes were announced for October 15th? And when did they announce dropping MOJO? I posted a notice saying that the channel was being discontinued...


For that matter, I still want to know what happens to HDXtra. I'm this close to dropping the service.


----------



## TonyNYC

Damn! Seems like all that repair work for Queens, NY is paying off. Looking at the TWC status page of late shows Queens under constant repairs nightly and well into the end of October.


I guess this explains the more channels coming out in HD.


I personally cannot wait for Cartoon Network in HD. At least I hope it is in HD or it is going to blow ass like Toon Disney HD.


----------



## AndyHDTV

this is a wonderful day. but at the same time i'm pained that they wont throw 1 channel manhattans way.


----------



## disafan

I'm still confused about that. How does a cartoon get enhanced in HD?


----------



## disafan

Other than switching from a 4:3 to a 16:9 aspect ratio?


----------



## Gooddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disafan* /forum/post/14810337
> 
> 
> What changes were announced for October 15th? And when did they announce dropping MOJO?



I didn't see the TWC Mojo drop announcment either.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/14810319
> 
> 
> I assume you mean Manhattan (yes - the other Boros are a part of NYC...)
> 
> 
> Why? Because they haven't not turned off analog service yet here - so there is only a small amount of usable bandwidth (we know some exists - since it was used for the Olympics).



Why havent they turned it off??







Was they going to turn analog off this year??


----------



## OSUBuckly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/14810129
> 
> 
> In Brooklyn, Queens, and Mount Vernon we will also launch the following HD services: Big Ten Network HD on 472, CBS College Sports HD on 467, ESPNU HD on 793, and Tennis Channel HD on 465. Big Ten Network HD, CBS College Sports HD, and Tennis Channel HD will be a part of Sports Tier. We will also launch the following premium HD services: HBO2 HD on 652, HBO Signature HD on 653, HBO Family HD on 654, HBO Comedy HD on 655, HBO Zone HD on 656, HBO Latino HD on 657, More MAX HD on 659, Action MAX HD on 660, Thriller MAX HD on 661, WMAX HD on 662, @MAX HD on 663, Five Star MAX HD on 664, OuterMAX HD on 665, Showtime Showcase HD on 668, SHO Extreme HD on 669, TMC HD on 647, and TMC Xtra HD on 675..



This makes it seem like all of the HD channels will be rather spaced out along the spectrum. It seems like there will be a spattering of HDs in the 400s and 600s. I rather like having all the HDs start at 701. That way I don't have to page through all of the SDs to find the goods.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OSUBuckly* /forum/post/14811883
> 
> 
> This makes it seem like all of the HD channels will be rather spaced out along the spectrum. It seems like there will be a spattering of HDs in the 400s and 600s. I rather like having all the HDs start at 701. That way I don't have to page through all of the SDs to find the goods.



instead of starting at 700 - it'll start at 651 (with all of the movie channels currently in the 200s going thru to 689)


690s probably going to be set aside of hd ondemand content (699 already in use for most of the area.... not Manhattan though)


as for the ones in the 460s - those are sports tier only anyways, going along with the channels already in the 450s - they figure if people want those channels, they're going into that area anyways.. (I don't necessarily agree with that... but whatever)


I am curious about Big Ten Network... they didn't announce any plans to add the SD version (and its in the 470s, which puts it in an odd spot for a SD counterpart)


Most 7xx channels correspond with the SD channel #xx (those in the 790s are found in the 100s... or don't have a SD channel...)

I figure those without a SD channel will eventually end up in the 690s to make some room


----------



## disafan

Well, there are only 100 numbers in the 700s.


The Sports Tier is in the 400s, so the new HD Sports Tier channels are going there. Then the premiums are being relocated to the upper 600s, as the lower ones are for the often overlooked Music Choice channels(does anyone watch those?)


They may end up taking the duplicates of the HD Premiums channels out of the 700s, making 700s for 'free' HD and 650-700 for Premium HD, or something like that.


----------



## TravKoolBreeze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disafan* /forum/post/14811319
> 
> 
> Other than switching from a 4:3 to a 16:9 aspect ratio?



If you watch a Japanese amine in HD and then see it's SD counterpart, you can see the increased quality. But you got to look close in the detail of the drawing (or CGI or whatever they use now). As for American cartoons, there really isn't that much made in HD.


However, CN has been showing more movies (cartoon and non-cartoon) and those will look better in HD.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/14810131
> 
> 
> I'm going to cry



I got some good news for you. I just received a memo from my building in Manhattan today telling residents they must switch to digital receivers by Oct 15th or be downgraded to basic service and removed from our bulk building rate. This sounds like a good sign that perhaps we will indeed see those 100 channels that keep dangling in front of us by the end of the year. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/14813364
> 
> 
> i got some good news for you. I just received a memo from my building in manhattan today telling residents they must switch to digital receivers by oct 15th or be downgraded to basic service and removed from our bulk building rate. This sounds like a good sign that perhaps we will indeed see those 100 channels that keep dangling in front of us by the end of the year. Keep your fingers crossed.



yes!


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/14813364
> 
> 
> I got some good news for you. I just received a memo from my building in Manhattan today telling residents they must switch to digital receivers by Oct 15th or be downgraded to basic service and removed from our bulk building rate. This sounds like a good sign that perhaps we will indeed see those 100 channels that keep dangling in front of us by the end of the year. Keep your fingers crossed.



Are you in Man. South?


----------



## seannyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/14813364
> 
> 
> I got some good news for you. I just received a memo from my building in Manhattan today telling residents they must switch to digital receivers by Oct 15th or be downgraded to basic service and removed from our bulk building rate. This sounds like a good sign that perhaps we will indeed see those 100 channels that keep dangling in front of us by the end of the year. Keep your fingers crossed.






F.W.I.W.... My [email protected] 43rd st ,10th ave......

Had to have our equipment switched by Oct 1st.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seannyc* /forum/post/14814681
> 
> 
> F.W.I.W.... My [email protected] 43rd st ,10th ave......
> 
> Had to have our equipment switched by Oct 1st.



See... this is important information...


I've been waiting for people to post this stuff


----------



## kevinqian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seannyc* /forum/post/14814681
> 
> 
> F.W.I.W.... My [email protected] 43rd st ,10th ave......
> 
> Had to have our equipment switched by Oct 1st.



Curious, do yo live in New Gotham?


----------



## seannyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevinqian* /forum/post/14815054
> 
> 
> Curious, do yo live in New Gotham?



The Strand...


----------



## seannyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/14814831
> 
> 
> See... this is important information...
> 
> 
> I've been waiting for people to post this stuff



Yes.... but having had Directv HD in my last apt,I can't really get excited by Time-Warner.

Bar the occasional thunderstorm, Directv image , reception and service were far superior. The Tivo DVR was also much , much better than this system I have now.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/14814390
> 
> 
> Are you in Man. South?



Yes I am in Man. South, deadline was extended from Oct 1 to Oct 15, not sure why.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disafan* /forum/post/14811230
> 
> 
> I'm still confused about that. How does a cartoon get enhanced in HD?



Easy -- it can be either rescanned from the original cells (or film negative or computer rendering) at a higher resolution (from 480i or less in SD to 720p, 1080i, or higher in HD). Of course if it's a newer production it can easily be output from the computer workstation at the higher resolution.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/14815853
> 
> 
> Yes I am in Man. South, deadline was extended from Oct 1 to Oct 15, not sure why.



Hallelujah!


Of course you have to wonder how long TWC is going to take to really remove the analog channels.


But FINALLY some movement (glacial as it is) is happening on this!!!!


----------



## margoba

Does this mean that my friend who runs cable directly into the bedroom TV (no cable box at all) will have to get a box in order to get network TV?


-barry


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/14818440
> 
> 
> Does this mean that my friend who runs cable directly into the bedroom TV (no cable box at all) will have to get a box in order to get network TV?
> 
> 
> -barry




From what I've heard, the local channels should still be available without a box (someone in BK/Queens/SI should confirm this...)


----------



## margoba

I am having a difficult problem with my DVR. I have two of the HD boxes (not the HDCs), one in the living room and one in the den/office. A week ago, both were working fine. Recently the LR box has been having long freezes on recorded shows.


Last night I was watching "The Mentalist", and there were several 30-60 second freezes. At the end of the show, there was a very long 5-10 minute freeze which included the climax of the show. Then I remembered that I had also recorded this show in the office. When I went back there, the show ran perfectly from start to end - no freezes whatsoever.


Again, there were many long freezes on the LR machine during "Life". Unfortunately, I had only one recorded copy of this. There were 30-60 second freezes almost every minute!! About 40 minutes into the show, everything cleared up, and it played perfectly from then on.


I have tried the "normal" rebooting process to no avail. Anybody got any ideas?


Thanks,


-barry


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/14818440
> 
> 
> Does this mean that my friend who runs cable directly into the bedroom TV (no cable box at all) will have to get a box in order to get network TV?
> 
> 
> -barry



"a Friend" lol


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/14818449
> 
> 
> From what I've heard, the local channels should still be available without a box (someone in BK/Queens/SI should confirm this...)



Thanks for the "hope". It would be embarrassing since I just told her she should switch to cable, and she could get all her network channels without a box.


Anybody out there from Brooklyn/Queens/SI who has tried this?


-barry


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/14818544
> 
> 
> "a Friend" lol



You can be excused for your sarcasm since you don't know me.










I *LOVE* gadgets. Any excuse to buy yet another gadget, and I'm on top of it. There's no way I'd miss an opportunity to own/rent an extra DVR by running the cable directly into the TV.


-barry


----------



## Berk32

Remember when many of us thought there was no way TWC would be close to 100 channels by year end.....


Well - on 10/22 - much of the area will be at 80/81 HD channels (along with 2 HD ondemand channels) (Staten Island is getting 1 more than the rest for whatever reason)


getting closer.. with 2+ months to go.. (only a small group of channels some TWC regions have that none of us do: MGMHD, NBATVHD(24/7 - at the moment we get games on MojoHD), WealthTV, and Outdoor Channel HD)


Possible channels to get us closer to 100:

(6) NBC-Universal HD (Sci-Fi-HD, Bravo-HD, USA-HD, CNBC-HD, MSNBC-HD, Chiller-HD)

(5) Viacom HD (County Music Television-HD, Nickelodeon-HD, MTV-HD, VH1-HD, Spike-HD)

(3-4) Rainbow Media HD (IFC-HD, AMC-HD, WE-HD, *FUSE-HD (other than SI))

(4) Comcast HD (launching 12/08) (Golf-HD (the current VS-Golf channel will become just Versus-HD), E! Entertainment-HD, Style-HD, G4-HD)

(1) Encore-HD

(1) MavTV-HD

(1) Fuel-HD

(should I even mention NFL Network? there are some others i may have missed - I ignored the Voom group...)


I think we'll definitely see the Comcast group when they launch... the Rainbow Media group is probably going to show up eventually - espeically considering SI is getting one of them... I'm a bit surprised that we don't have the Viacom channels yet... and as for the NBC-Universal group... who knows...


----------



## broadwayblue

Picked up a 2nd DVR on 23rd Street today...to my surprise they gave me another 8300HD. It's a little worn, but I guess that's still better than getting the "c" model, right?


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/14819049
> 
> 
> with 2+ months to go.. (only a small group of channels some TWC regions have that none of us do: MGMHD, NBATVHD(24/7 - at the moment we get games on MojoHD), WealthTV, and Outdoor Channel HD)



WealthTV is actually nowhere on any system.

don't forget Team-HD (NBA League Pass in HD), which they should add along with nbatv for the upcoming season.


----------



## DNINE

Will TW hit us up all at once? I would think they add HD CH's in blocks like they have done in the past. Is this date +/- set?


----------



## NYPokerface




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/14819049
> 
> 
> Remember when many of us thought there was no way TWC would be close to 100 channels by year end.....
> 
> 
> Well - on 10/22 - much of the area will be at 80/81 HD channels (along with 2 HD ondemand channels) (Staten Island is getting 1 more than the rest for whatever reason)
> 
> 
> getting closer.. with 2+ months to go.. (only a small group of channels some TWC regions have that none of us do: MGMHD, NBATVHD(24/7 - at the moment we get games on MojoHD), WealthTV, and Outdoor Channel HD)
> 
> 
> Possible channels to get us closer to 100:
> 
> (6) NBC-Universal HD (Sci-Fi-HD, Bravo-HD, USA-HD, CNBC-HD, MSNBC-HD, Chiller-HD)
> 
> (5) Viacom HD (County Music Television-HD, Nickelodeon-HD, MTV-HD, VH1-HD, Spike-HD)
> 
> (3-4) Rainbow Media HD (IFC-HD, AMC-HD, WE-HD, *FUSE-HD (other than SI))
> 
> (4) Comcast HD (launching 12/08) (Golf-HD (the current VS-Golf channel will become just Versus-HD), E! Entertainment-HD, Style-HD, G4-HD)
> 
> (1) Encore-HD
> 
> (1) MavTV-HD
> 
> (1) Fuel-HD
> 
> (should I even mention NFL Network? there are some others i may have missed - I ignored the Voom group...)
> 
> 
> I think we'll definitely see the Comcast group when they launch... the Rainbow Media group is probably going to show up eventually - espeically considering SI is getting one of them... I'm a bit surprised that we don't have the Viacom channels yet... and as for the NBC-Universal group... who knows...





Time Warner is also a partner in the new MLB channel that starts in January.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NYPokerface* /forum/post/14819926
> 
> 
> Time Warner is also a partner in the new MLB channel that starts in January.



yes yes - I'm ignoring all the early 2009 stuff - since they did say '100 by year end'


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/14819770
> 
> 
> WealthTV is actually nowhere on any system.
> 
> don't forget Team-HD (NBA League Pass in HD), which they should add along with nbatv for the upcoming season.



I'm going by this (which you're obviously aware of)....
http://avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1058081 


I know your national list ( http://avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=652328 ) mentioned no known deal...


----------



## adrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/14818494
> 
> 
> I am having a difficult problem with my DVR......I have tried the "normal" rebooting process to no avail. Anybody got any ideas?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> -barry



Yup, sounds like the hard drive is starting to go. I had the same behavior with the old 8000HD, then my first 8300HD and now my second 8300HD is acting up. I unfortunately, see a 8300HDC in my immediate future.


----------



## ILW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/14818449
> 
> 
> From what I've heard, the local channels should still be available without a box (someone in BK/Queens/SI should confirm this...)



I just checked, and I can get most of the local stations (and their additional digital channels) bypassing the box.


----------



## if200

Any chance of Comedy Central HD? does it even exist yet?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *if200* /forum/post/14824670
> 
> 
> Any chance of Comedy Central HD? does it even exist yet?



It does not exist yet, but should launch 'soon'.


We don't have any of the Viacom-owned HD channels yet - but they shouldn't be too far off.


----------



## OSUBuckly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/14825185
> 
> 
> We don't have any of the Viacom-owned HD channels yet - but they shouldn't be too far off.



Berk,


What do you think about the Universal channels? How far off do you think they are?


----------



## JR_in_NYC

I'm in Bklyn and I just noticed that NGHD is showing up with the dreaded "Please call ###### to subscribe to this service message screen". I've already rebooted my SA 8300HD, but no luck. Anyone else seeing this? Guess I'll have to call it in first thing in the AM.


----------



## Uroboros




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JR_in_NYC* /forum/post/14829761
> 
> 
> I'm in Bklyn and I just noticed that NGHD is showing up with the dreaded "Please call ###### to subscribe to this service message screen". I've already rebooted my SA 8300HD, but no luck. Anyone else seeing this? Guess I'll have to call it in first thing in the AM.



There seems to be issues in Brooklyn. At least for the last few days. I've been missing like half my HD channels since Monday. I even noticed the same msg early in the week for FoXNewsHD as I scanned through the channels.


I called them last night in the early morning (get home at this hour for the late shift) and just an hour ago and TWC's own system seems to be having issues that they requested I call back after 5am.


Such a pain!


----------



## BkDude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Uroboros* /forum/post/14830021
> 
> 
> There seems to be issues in Brooklyn. At least for the last few days. I've been missing like half my HD channels since Monday. I even noticed the same msg early in the week for FoXNewsHD as I scanned through the channels.
> 
> 
> I called them last night in the early morning (get home at this hour for the late shift) and just an hour ago and TWC's own system seems to be having issues that they requested I call back after 5am.
> 
> 
> Such a pain!



Brooklyn here as well. Here are my new issues:


Some shows after 11pm only record the first minute. The box hasn't rebooted overnight it's still powered on when I wake up.


Some of my series recordings have been dropped. Last nights Daily Show didn't record and it no longer appears as a series recording. I know for a fact that it was previously set to record that episode.


Project Runway didn't record but does still appear as a series recording.


Half of my favorite channels are no longer marked as favorites.


Anyone else have these problems? I have the 8300HD box.


----------



## johnosolis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JR_in_NYC* /forum/post/14829761
> 
> 
> I'm in Bklyn and I just noticed that NGHD is showing up with the dreaded "Please call ###### to subscribe to this service message screen". I've already rebooted my SA 8300HD, but no luck. Anyone else seeing this?



I had that same problem last night. I spent 30 minutes on the phone. TWC said I was authorized to view the channel and that the channel was working fine, but they couldn't figure out what was wrong.


The CSA sent a message to "the IT people", then gave me 30 days of free multi-channel HBO and Cinemax (including On-Demand) to help alleviate my mental suffering.








(East Williamsburg, Brooklyn)


----------



## jcc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/14818440
> 
> 
> Does this mean that my friend who runs cable directly into the bedroom TV (no cable box at all) will have to get a box in order to get network TV?
> 
> 
> -barry




FCC regulation states that broadcast local channels HAVE to be open to QAM tuners without the use of cable boxes. So it doesn't matter what TWC does to their system, you'll still be able to recieve the local channels.


----------



## moesess

has anyone noticed that tw has increased our download speeds here in manhattan, i am getting download speed of about 15mb/s now consistently even wirelessly, but our upload speed still sucks, only 500k


----------



## Pappas3278




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moesess* /forum/post/14831444
> 
> 
> has anyone noticed that tw has increased our download speeds here in manhattan, i am getting download speed of about 15mb/s now consistently even wirelessly, but our upload speed still sucks, only 500k



Yes, I have noticed. I saw the announcement on their homepage; something about when downloading a large file it'll kick in to higher speed. Very nice I have to say. Just give us more HD channels please...thank you.

http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...owerboost.html 


-Mike


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcc* /forum/post/14831364
> 
> 
> FCC regulation states that broadcast local channels HAVE to be open to QAM tuners without the use of cable boxes. So it doesn't matter what TWC does to their system, you'll still be able to recieve the local channels.



This is good news for my friend. Thanks so much for the info,


-barry


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adrman* /forum/post/14820257
> 
> 
> Yup, sounds like the hard drive is starting to go. I had the same behavior with the old 8000HD, then my first 8300HD and now my second 8300HD is acting up. I unfortunately, see a 8300HDC in my immediate future.



Hope you're wrong, but I suspect you may be right. I'll just tough it out until things get worse and then replace the unit.


Thanks,

-barry


----------



## ANGEL 35

Any one know any thing about start over??


----------



## latinrage69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/14815853
> 
> 
> Yes I am in Man. South, deadline was extended from Oct 1 to Oct 15, not sure why.



looks like TWC might have postponed the analog drop.

"The previously announced changes for October 15th have been postponed until October 22nd. At that time, RAVI PANJABI will be renamed AAJ and TV Japan will move from 595 to 541."


----------



## ILW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Uroboros* /forum/post/14830021
> 
> 
> There seems to be issues in Brooklyn. At least for the last few days. I've been missing like half my HD channels since Monday. I even noticed the same msg early in the week for FoXNewsHD as I scanned through the channels.
> 
> 
> I called them last night in the early morning (get home at this hour for the late shift) and just an hour ago and TWC's own system seems to be having issues that they requested I call back after 5am.
> 
> 
> Such a pain!




I have the same problem - many of the HD channels (including NY1, CNN) have been showing a black screen for a few days.


----------



## PedroBlanco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JR_in_NYC* /forum/post/14829761
> 
> 
> I'm in Bklyn and I just noticed that NGHD is showing up with the dreaded "Please call ###### to subscribe to this service message screen". I've already rebooted my SA 8300HD, but no luck. Anyone else seeing this? Guess I'll have to call it in first thing in the AM.



Arghhh!!! I have seed this same issue with NGHD since last night. Very frustrating... Anybody find a fix? I hate to call TWC Customer Service.


----------



## The Waco Kid

In Queens, and the first NHL game was supposed to be on Game HD tonight, the shared channel that shows one or two HD games a night if you have the that sport's package (Extra Innings, Center Ice, etc).


I get Center Ice and every HD channel and was curious when the channel had a "Call Customer Service"-type message on it when I should have been getting the game. After over 30 minutes on the phone I'm told they don't have a contract with the NHL to show the games yet, despite the guide showing info properly. The rep I spoke to sounded very unsure of this all.


Anyone else have Center Ice and see the same thing on this channel? (it's in two places, in the HD range, and sports range)


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *latinrage69* /forum/post/14834886
> 
> 
> looks like TWC might have postponed the analog drop.
> 
> "The previously announced changes for October 15th have been postponed until October 22nd. At that time, RAVI PANJABI will be renamed AAJ and TV Japan will move from 595 to 541."



unrelated


----------



## Uroboros




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ILW* /forum/post/14835282
> 
> 
> I have the same problem - many of the HD channels (including NY1, CNN) have been showing a black screen for a few days.



Was told earlier today that other people in Brooklyn were having this problem and they were looking into it. Still it's now 3am and the problem still exists. Guess the techs are stumped as to wtf is going on.


Maybe someone tripped over the cord and the plug came out of the wall outlet.


BTW, check to see if you have the the SD version Food Network working? I find that for some reason it and the HD version on 750 are BOTH out.


----------



## SRFast

Will we ever see SpeedTV-HD on the TWC system?


Regards...JL


----------



## John Mason

It may have been posted earlier above, but for comparison with TWC, here's RCN's latest HD channel lineup for NYC:
http://www.rcn.com/pdf/ny_crush_lineups.pdf 

Believe RCN claims ~75 HD channels, although AIUI that varies with area and building. Several years back, when RCN had several HD sources that TWC didn't, I subscribed to RCN and TWC simultaneously--with lots of channel duplication. Still have RCN's cable into my apartment and tempted to hook up RCN again since there are lots of HD channels not currently available from TWC's S. Manhattan head end (midtown East). Ordering HD channels not available on TWC would be best, but by the time I've hooked up RCN the missing channels might be sourced by TWC. Suspect Verizon's FIOS to my building one of these days would trump both RCN and TWC. -- John


EDIT: Made a related query in the RCN thread.


----------



## Kold Kuts

Just received a TWC reboot (8300HDC) in Bayside....this one is taking 10 minutes to complete. Hopefully this is a good sign.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRFast* /forum/post/14837439
> 
> 
> Will we ever see SpeedTV-HD on the TWC system?
> 
> 
> Regards...JL



Bkyln, Qns & S.I. on 10/22/08


----------



## broadwayblue

quick question, do we get the big ten network? my cousin's over this weekend and wants to watch the Michigan game.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/14841186
> 
> 
> quick question, do we get the big ten network? my cousin's over this weekend and wants to watch the Michigan game.



not yet...

(the 'other boros' get the HD version on 10/22 - TWC hasn't said anything about the SD channel)


----------



## Berk32

Just saw a new iO Cablevision commercial:

"Every single Knicks, Rangers, Devils, Islanders game in HD - Can't get that with FiOS or Dish"


Sounds like they do plan to broadcast all MSG2 and MSG+2 games in HD.


Of course... will we get them on Time Warner........


----------



## AndyHDTV

Dear Andy,


All of the Rangers, Devils and Islanders games (home and away) will be aired in HD this season. The only exception would be if the game is aired on an overflow channel (ie. MSG2 or MSG Plus 2) it would not be in HD.


If you have any further questions please feel free to write back


Thank you,


MSG Media


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/14844869
> 
> 
> Dear Andy,
> 
> 
> All of the Rangers, Devils and Islanders games (home and away) will be aired in HD this season. The only exception would be if the game is aired on an overflow channel (ie. MSG2 or MSG Plus 2) it would not be in HD.
> 
> 
> If you have any further questions please feel free to write back
> 
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> 
> MSG Media



They lied in their press release on the rangers website....


they lied in their new commercial...


nice work cablevision...


----------



## MrRetro

I have a strange issue that just started. NY1 HD is silent for the last 2 days. All other HD and SD channels are unaffected, and NY1 SD is fine as well. I don't think anything on my end (TV or cable box settings) has changed, but I do not know why I don't get the audio to come in? I unplugged the cable box but a cold reboot didn't make any difference. I use HDMI to my TV, but I have a DVD recorder that picks up output from the cable box from S video and composite (L/R) audio cables, and I don't get any audio from that input either on NY1 HD 701 only? If there is a magic setting I missed, please let me know. Another weird thing is that it also does not display any closed captioning, but other channels do, I don't know if this is related or not.


----------



## ILW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrRetro* /forum/post/14849101
> 
> 
> I have a strange issue that just started. NY1 HD is silent for the last 2 days. All other HD and SD channels are unaffected, and NY1 SD is fine as well. I don't think anything on my end (TV or cable box settings) has changed, but I do not know why I don't get the audio to come in? I unplugged the cable box but a cold reboot didn't make any difference. I use HDMI to my TV, but I have a DVD recorder that picks up output from the cable box from S video and composite (L/R) audio cables, and I don't get any audio from that input either on NY1 HD 701 only? If there is a magic setting I missed, please let me know. Another weird thing is that it also does not display any closed captioning, but other channels do, I don't know if this is related or not.



It's likely Time Warner, not anything about your set-up, that's causing the audio problem. Some of us in Brooklyn haven't had video or audio on NY1 HD and some other HD stations for several days.


----------



## Digiti

I hope I am not too off topic but can someone provide the makes and models of TWC N.Y. HD set top boxes. I installed a Samsung SMT H3050 for a neighbor using a monoprice HDMI cable to her new Panny LCD. She has absolutely no handshake issues at all with this setup. However another neighbor has a SA set top box[ I don't know the model] attached to a SONY BRAVIA LCD in similar fashion with the exact same cable that continually shows HDMI error messages if the box is turned off and then powered on. Both are using variants of the Mystro Navigator software. I am hoping an exchange from the SA box to the Samsung at TWC might fix his handshake problems. Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## Uroboros




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ILW* /forum/post/14849186
> 
> 
> It's likely Time Warner, not anything about your set-up, that's causing the audio problem. Some of us in Brooklyn haven't had video or audio on NY1 HD and some other HD stations for several days.



As an update...STILL having that problem here in Brooklyn. First I was told it was an outside problem which they were looking into. The I called Saturday morning and told this problem was fixed; but I still had the problem. Now they sending a tech guy over..Wednesday! A week and a half of wasted time! probably will turn out to be an issue with the box on the corner.


ILW, are you still having the problem with missing HD channels?


----------



## MrRetroGamer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ILW* /forum/post/14849186
> 
> 
> It's likely Time Warner, not anything about your set-up, that's causing the audio problem. Some of us in Brooklyn haven't had video or audio on NY1 HD and some other HD stations for several days.



It must have been their issue, as it was mysteriously gone yesterday afternoon on NY1 HD without any magical intervention.


----------



## ILW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Uroboros* /forum/post/14853588
> 
> 
> As an update...STILL having that problem here in Brooklyn. First I was told it was an outside problem which they were looking into. The I called Saturday morning and told this problem was fixed; but I still had the problem. Now they sending a tech guy over..Wednesday! A week and a half of wasted time! probably will turn out to be an issue with the box on the corner.
> 
> 
> ILW, are you still having the problem with missing HD channels?



Yes, here in Park Slope, Brooklyn, I still have missing HD channels. I'm wondering how widespread this problem is.


Let us know what happens on Wednesday.


----------



## AndyHDTV

Encore HD on 682. In S.I. on 10/22


----------



## dankwonka

am i missing something? i am in lower manhattan (below 23rd st) and i dont think i have any of the latest HD channels. is there some kind of update i am missing?


----------



## carl2680




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dankwonka* /forum/post/14860298
> 
> 
> am i missing something? i am in lower manhattan (below 23rd st) and i dont think i have any of the latest HD channels. is there some kind of update i am missing?



You are not missing any kind of update because Manhattan will not get more HD channels until the end of the year. They haven't droped any analog channels yet , and we are half way through oct. At this moment TWC is in the lab testing 3 HD channels in one single QAM= average picture in HD channels.


The point is that a lot of people buy high expensive HD TVS, and you get an average service. Thank God FIOS will come to my building early next year, and I can care less about NY1. TWC doesn't do justice to the HD channels, they squeeze them like lemons.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/14860394
> 
> 
> At this moment TWC is in the lab testing 3 HD channels in one single QAM= average picture in HD channels.



huh?


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/14860394
> 
> 
> At this moment TWC is in the lab testing 3 HD channels in one single QAM= average picture in HD channels.



What??? This is exactly what they are already doing -- all of our HD channels (except for network TV) are squeezed 3 into 1 QAM slot.


----------



## broadwayblue

Hey guys, having a hard time getting the HDMI output of my 8300HD to work with my new Onkyo 606 receiver. I had the same problem last year with my old 605...but then I got it to work. Can't remember how I did it though...any suggestions? Do I need to do something to sync them up the first time?


----------



## DNINE

One thing I don't underdtand, why did they pull the NBC HD CH's after the Olympics ended. they had the space why not add something


----------



## MrRetroGamer

Here is a quick question - does any of the new HD DVR boxes TW offers come with a bigger HD than 160GB? This is tiny by todays standards and we always seem to have a minimum of space available now that I record alot of HD content. I have an external ESata drive that I know works with my box, but I don't like the fact that I will lose some features that I enjoy if I use the external storage.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/14868586
> 
> 
> One thing I don't underdtand, why did they pull the NBC HD CH's after the Olympics ended. they had the space why not add something



it was a part of a special olympics package - this happened all over the place on many cable systems


----------



## ank

The level to which Time Warner has screwed over Manhattan users is pretty ridiculous. Especially considering that the prices of packages are as high or higher. Basically people in the city are subsidizing the implementation of these channels elsewhere.


Luckily for TW, Verizon is running cable through Manhattan pretty slowly too. I was told 3 months ago that all areas of midtown would be covered in 3 months. I'm still waiting.


----------



## ank

BTW, for anyone considering updraging to the HDC from the HD, I would recommend strongly against it. I received a HDC box originally and had so many issues with it, both in terms of general usability and bigs, that I called to complain several times. Finally, they switched me out to an old HD box. It's not a great machine or anything and still has some issues about when it decides to erase old programming, but its usable.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ank* /forum/post/14872101
> 
> 
> BTW, for anyone considering updraging to the HDC from the HD, I would recommend strongly against it. I received a HDC box originally and had so many issues with it, both in terms of general usability and bigs, that I called to complain several times. Finally, they switched me out to an old HD box. It's not a great machine or anything and still has some issues about when it decides to erase old programming, but its usable.



They fixed the bugs a while ago now, works fine as I have said many times. You will not have a choice soon anyway


----------



## JeffMoney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/14872322
> 
> 
> They fixed the bugs a while ago now, works fine as I have said many times. You will not have a choice soon anyway



i wish they would add manual recording and also have you able to set time and day of the week on a certain show like the 8300HD , my 8300HDC still has some bug issues like the blank screen bug and the only way to get it back is too reboot..


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/14872322
> 
> 
> They fixed the bugs a while ago now, works fine as I have said many times. You will not have a choice soon anyway



If I ever read anything positive about the HDC box, I can bet the farm that your name is in the post. In other words, you are the only one who consistently praises the piece of dung known as the HDC. I'm happy for youthat you are one of the few, content with a functioning box.


----------



## Pappas3278

I live in Manhattan (Washington Heights) and my super posted a notice that TWC will be upgrading the system tomorrow and that there will be a service interruption for a few hours. What might they be doing? I mean, the system seams fine as it is today. Does this have anything to do with the HD-channel-increase-by-years-end-promise? I don't think so. Any thoughts?


-Mike


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pappas3278* /forum/post/14873352
> 
> 
> I live in Manhattan (Washington Heights) and my super posted a notice that TWC will be upgrading the system tomorrow and that there will be a service interruption for a few hours. What might they be doing? I mean, the system seams fine as it is today. Does this have anything to do with the HD-channel-increase-by-years-end-promise? I don't think so. Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> -Mike



Yes, it is very likely it does have to do with that.


there are still some buildings with older wiring that can only handle a smaller range than the rest of the city (this is one of the reasons why it has taken longer to upgrade Manhattan)


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/14873341
> 
> 
> If I ever read anything positive about the HDC box, I can bet the farm that your name is in the post. In other words, you are the only one who consistently praises the piece of dung known as the HDC. I'm happy for youthat you are one of the few, content with a functioning box.




Maybe he wrote the code!


----------



## ILW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ILW* /forum/post/14854691
> 
> 
> Yes, here in Park Slope, Brooklyn, I still have missing HD channels. I'm wondering how widespread this problem is.
> 
> 
> Let us know what happens on Wednesday.



The HD channels that mysteriously disappeared last week came back tonight. Looking forward to next week's additions.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/14873341
> 
> 
> If I ever read anything positive about the HDC box, I can bet the farm that your name is in the post. In other words, you are the only one who consistently praises the piece of dung known as the HDC. I'm happy for youthat you are one of the few, content with a functioning box.



I had lots of problems when i first got the 8300HDC







. But now every thing is working like it should.







So far no more problems.I now have this box[8300HDC]for about 9 months,For the last 6 months i had no problems.


----------



## MrRetroGamer

What size is the HD in these HDC boxes these days??


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/14876482
> 
> 
> I had lots of problems when i first got the 8300HDC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But now every thing is working like it should.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far no more problems.I now have this box[8300HDC]for about 9 months,For the last 6 months i had no problems.



No I did not write the code. I am just good with electronics. Half the people on here have no idea what they are talking about and I may be one of them at times. You can't believe everything some random person puts here but we all fall into the trap sometimes. Most people who blast the HDC never even had one or they got it when it first came out and yes it sucked back then. With all the firmware updates it is fine. I repeat it is fine. The people who have trouble maybe doing something wrong or just being impatient. I do not make manual recordings so I can't comment on them. All of the series I record come out perfect and it never misses anything or records things twice. From what I understand you will not get some new channels without the HDC I could be wrong on this but if that is the case there is really no point avoiding it and trying to get an 8300HD. My HDC is not special, I had my share of problems when I first got it but no longer. I suspect they are giving out HDC without the firmware updates and it may take some time and reboots for it to update all the way.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/14876482
> 
> 
> I had lots of problems when i first got the 8300HDC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But now every thing is working like it should.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far no more problems.I now have this box[8300HDC]for about 9 months,For the last 6 months i had no problems.



Thats 2 people with a HDC and no problems, anyone else?


----------



## heinriph




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/14877148
> 
> 
> Thats 2 people with a HDC and no problems, anyone else?



I'll take an HD over an HDC any day - because I prefer the features of the HD.


But you can put me in the "no problem" camp. The HDC is OK these days. It used to be downright faulty, but it's been working quite well for several months now.


Six months ago I would have told you to avoid the HDC at all costs, now I would merely say try to get an HD if you can, but don't worry too much if you get an HDC.


Given the speed a which technology evolves, it's amazing - and inexcusable - that the best option we have is some 3-year old technology.


----------



## allstar3970




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/14877148
> 
> 
> Thats 2 people with a HDC and no problems, anyone else?



works fine for me too.


----------



## zas

 http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/neweryork.html 


(Manhattan)


----------



## Agent_C

Is anyone in East Midtown experiencing slow Internet speeds, or intermittent connectivity? I've been tearing my hair out trying to get service to take this seriously, but even the droids at Tier-3 tech support are just clueless dimwits!











A_C


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/14878665
> 
> 
> Is anyone in East Midtown experiencing slow Internet speeds, or intermittent connectivity? I've been tearing my hair out trying to get service to take this seriously, but even the droids at Tier-3 tech support are just clueless dimwits!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A_C


 http://help.rr.com/HMSLogic/network_status.aspx 


looks like there are some problems in S. Manhattan


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/14878732
> 
> http://help.rr.com/HMSLogic/network_status.aspx
> 
> 
> looks like there are some problems in S. Manhattan



That's actually the first place I look, but problem is, there's always a litany of entries like this, that nobody at tech support knows how to decipher.


A_C


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/14877126
> 
> 
> ... Most people who blast the HDC never even had one or they got it when it first came out and yes it sucked back then. With all the firmware updates it is fine. I repeat it is fine. The people who have trouble maybe doing something wrong or just being impatient. .



Put me in the category of never had an HDC but from what I have read most people are not thrilled with it. Yes, you will need the HDC for some of the new interactive channels. That's unfortunate but not a deal breaker at this time for me.


What I hate the most with the HDC, (correct me if this has changed) is the buffering system. I utilize both tuners consistently by pausing and swapping from one to the other. With no buffers this is impossible. I do not want to have to record everything I watch to make it work.


----------



## MacAlert

This is strange. I have an 8300HD and my box seems to be defaulting to NY1 everyday. I had not made any changes to the settings of the box and the box used to boot to the channel I left it on. Is anyone else having this problem?


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/14880073
> 
> 
> Put me in the category of never had an HDC but from what I have read most people are not thrilled with it. Yes, you will need the HDC for some of the new “interactive” channels. That’s unfortunate but not a deal breaker at this time for me.
> 
> 
> What I hate the most with the HDC, (correct me if this has changed) is the buffering system. I utilize both tuners consistently by pausing and swapping from one to the other. With no buffers this is impossible. I do not want to have to record everything I watch to make it work.



I just tried that, I paused one channel put up a PIP and swapped and no it does not keep the other channel paused. I would bet for the majority of people this is not an issue. I never even thought of that to be honest since I would not use that. Nothing is ever gonna be exactly the same. It's like going from XP to Vista. If you have good hardware it will not be much of an issue, you can turn of the annoying crap if you know how but if you have an older PC I would not recommend it but I would rather have more channels with the HDC then not be able to access them when they arrive if that ever happens lol


----------



## marcos_p




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/14880073
> 
> 
> What I hate the most with the HDC, (correct me if this has changed) is the buffering system. I utilize both tuners consistently by pausing and swapping from one to the other. With no buffers this is impossible. I do not want to have to record everything I watch to make it work.



Buffering is one of the features I missed the most, after getting the HDC box. Of course, stability and slow response were are missed.


----------



## Pappas3278




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacAlert* /forum/post/14880743
> 
> 
> This is strange. I have an 8300HD and my box seems to be defaulting to NY1 everyday. I had not made any changes to the settings of the box and the box used to boot to the channel I left it on. Is anyone else having this problem?



Yeah, I am experiencing this too. I have an 8300HDC box. This started, probably, 2 weeks ago.


----------



## tonytapes

Assload of HD additions coming to Staten Island next Wed



> Quote:
> Effective October 22nd we will provide additional channel positions for existing services, specifically HBO HD will be added to 651, Cinemax HD 658, Showtime HD to 666 TMC HD to 674 and Starz HD will be added to 676. We will also launch the following services: Cartoon Network HD on 722, FX HD on 737, Speed HD on 774, Fuse HD 691, Big Ten Network HD on 472, CBS College Sports HD on 467, ESPNU HD on 793, and Tennis Channel HD on 465. Big Ten Network HD, CBS College Sports HD, and Tennis Channel HD will be a part of Sports Tier. We will also launch the following premium HD services: HBO2 HD on 652, HBO Signature HD on 653, HBO Family HD on 654, HBO Comedy HD on 655, HBO Zone HD on 656, HBO Latino HD on 657, More MAX HD on 659, Action MAX HD on 660, Thriller MAX HD on 661, WMAX HD on 662, @MAX HD on 663, Five Star MAX HD on 664, OuterMAX HD on 665, Showtime Showcase HD on 668, SHO Extreme HD on 669, TMC Xtra HD on 675, Encore HD on 682.


----------



## onovotny




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tonytapes* /forum/post/14883260
> 
> 
> Assload of HD additions coming to Staten Island next Wed



Damn them..... they need to get those to manhattan!


----------



## Pappas3278




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tonytapes* /forum/post/14883260
> 
> 
> Assload of HD additions coming to Staten Island next Wed



Like a punch in the f-ing face...Mother F-ers! Really.


----------



## Gooddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zas* /forum/post/14877734
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/neweryork.html
> 
> 
> (Manhattan)



????

http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...html?menu=6942 


Still talks about the coming HD channels ( at least for the Hudson Valley)


----------



## Gooddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacAlert* /forum/post/14880743
> 
> 
> This is strange. I have an 8300HD and my box seems to be defaulting to NY1 everyday. I had not made any changes to the settings of the box and the box used to boot to the channel I left it on. Is anyone else having this problem?



Mine has been doing this Inconsistently for a month now. I never watch NY1 so its weird.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tonytapes* /forum/post/14883260
> 
> 
> Assload of HD additions coming to Staten Island next Wed



ya.. we've known for a while (similar list for the rest of the area not named 'Manhattan')


----------



## zas




> Quote:
> ????
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...html?menu=6942
> 
> 
> Still talks about the coming HD channels ( at least for the Hudson Valley)



My point is that on the "Newer York" ad, they are no longer touting 100 HD Channels "Coming Soon". On the link you provided, there is a discrepancy.


I'm simply pointing out their direct advertising and how they have shifted from any mention of 100 HD Channels Coming Soon.


As of today, they're only advertising "All-in-One", "HD On Demand", "Start Over", and "Power Boost".


----------



## JeffMoney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/14877126
> 
> 
> No I did not write the code. I am just good with electronics. Half the people on here have no idea what they are talking about and I may be one of them at times. You can't believe everything some random person puts here but we all fall into the trap sometimes. Most people who blast the HDC never even had one or they got it when it first came out and yes it sucked back then. With all the firmware updates it is fine. I repeat it is fine. The people who have trouble maybe doing something wrong or just being impatient. I do not make manual recordings so I can't comment on them. All of the series I record come out perfect and it never misses anything or records things twice. From what I understand you will not get some new channels without the HDC I could be wrong on this but if that is the case there is really no point avoiding it and trying to get an 8300HD. My HDC is not special, I had my share of problems when I first got it but no longer. I suspect they are giving out HDC without the firmware updates and it may take some time and reboots for it to update all the way.



the 8300hdc software is crap.. they need to update the box!!!and i dont know how you never get a recording twice try recording something like joyce meyer on the word and when you only want it at 10am you will get it also at 10pm,and that is because of no time stamp..


----------



## Gooddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zas* /forum/post/14884819
> 
> 
> My point is that on the "Newer York" ad, they are no longer touting 100 HD Channels "Coming Soon". On the link you provided, there is a discrepancy.
> 
> 
> I'm simply pointing out their direct advertising and how they have shifted from any mention of 100 HD Channels Coming Soon.
> 
> 
> As of today, they're only advertising "All-in-One", "HD On Demand", "Start Over", and "Power Boost".



What is the discrepancy? I never played attention to the ad you're referencing.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gooddog* /forum/post/14886458
> 
> 
> What is the discrepancy? I never played attention to the ad you're referencing.



There was a 100 HD channels by the end of the year blurb on the website that they took away. Maybe it means something maybe it doesn't. Looks like they are forcing people to switch to digital as in my building the deadline has passed I believe so there is a small glimmer of hope that it may happen still.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/14880073
> 
> 
> Put me in the category of never had an HDC but from what I have read most people are not thrilled with it. Yes, you will need the HDC for some of the new interactive channels. That's unfortunate but not a deal breaker at this time for me.
> 
> 
> What I hate the most with the HDC, (correct me if this has changed) is the buffering system. I utilize both tuners consistently by pausing and swapping from one to the other. With no buffers this is impossible. I do not want to have to record everything I watch to make it work.




Can you (or anyone else) expand on the buffer? On the 8300 (Passport), the buffer only works if you do not change the channel. Isn't that how HDC works?


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/14888063
> 
> 
> Can you (or anyone else) expand on the buffer? On the 8300 (Passport), the buffer only works if you do not change the channel. Isn't that how HDC works?



As we know, both the Passport and the HDC navigator version have two tuners on the DVR box. With the Passport version, both tuners retain their buffer. With the HDC, there is only a buffer on the tuner that is being viewed. This is ridiculous. The only work around is to record two shows at the same time, however then you can’t surf channels on the tuner you’re watching. And if you happen to be watching a sporting event (shhhhh, don’t let AC hear that) then you will have to extend one of your recordings for about 4 hours which means you will constantly be pushing the limit of the hard drive's available space, assuming there is no external drive.


----------



## willmthom

If I leave the HDC on the same chanel for several hours(I leave the news on while I work) the DVR wants to go to sleep. If I don't catch the window when it requires a response it goes to sleep. This has only happened since the last update 2.4.10_11. Does anyone know how to turn this off?


----------



## JeffMoney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *willmthom* /forum/post/14891045
> 
> 
> If I leave the HDC on the same chanel for several hours(I leave the news on while I work) the DVR wants to go to sleep. If I don't catch the window when it requires a response it goes to sleep. This has only happened since the last update 2.4.10_11. Does anyone know how to turn this off?



what do i do to see if i have the newest update 2.4.10_11?


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/14890022
> 
> 
> As we know, both the Passport and the HDC navigator version have two tuners on the DVR box. With the Passport version, both tuners retain their buffer. With the HDC, there is only a buffer on the tuner that is being viewed. This is ridiculous. The only work around is to record two shows at the same time, however then you can't surf channels on the tuner you're watching. And if you happen to be watching a sporting event (shhhhh, don't let AC hear that) then you will have to extend one of your recordings for about 4 hours which means you will constantly be pushing the limit of the hard drive's available space, assuming there is no external drive.




Hmm, my passport/Echo 8300HD DVR doesn't work that way. The only buffer that's available is on the one you're watching. If you change channels, that buffer is gone. The other tuner doesn't maintain a buffer.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/14891558
> 
> 
> Hmm, my passport/Echo 8300HD DVR doesn't work that way. The only buffer that's available is on the one you're watching. If you change channels, that buffer is gone. The other tuner doesn't maintain a buffer.



When you say change channels are you referring to doing this on the one tuner? I am talking about swapping tuners. When you swap tuners you will still have the bufferwith the Passport boxthe non HDC version.


----------



## willmthom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/14891475
> 
> 
> what do i do to see if i have the newest update 2.4.10_11?



Go to chanel 996 and go to page 6 to see your version.


To make it clear its the buffer that goes to sleep


----------



## geenice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacAlert* /forum/post/14880743
> 
> 
> This is strange. I have an 8300HD and my box seems to be defaulting to NY1 everyday. I had not made any changes to the settings of the box and the box used to boot to the channel I left it on. Is anyone else having this problem?



You have to go to settings/more settings/power-on channel and change it from default(NY1) to last channel or whatever channel you want to come on when u power the box up. I think after an update we all got switched to default


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *geenice* /forum/post/14894694
> 
> 
> You have to go to settings/more settings/power-on channel and change it from default(NY1) to last channel or whatever channel you want to come on when u power the box up. I think after an update we all got switched to default



I tried that, but it still went back to NY1.


----------



## margoba

A friend of mine just got a new HD TV (Samsung LCD), and I helped him install it. He already had a 8300HD. I'm not a fan of HDMI, but it was easier to install, and looked nicer (only one cable), so I tried it. All seemed to be working fine.


However, I forgot about one of his tasks. He occasionally records shows for his wife, and then copies them to videotape for her to watch in the other room. He will start up a copy operation just before going to bed, then turn the TV off, and go to bed. Well, of course, when he turns the TV off, the 8300HD notices a HDMI (actually HDCP, I guess) failure and stops working. Bottom line is no videotape recording in the morning.


Bottom line for me: back to their house to replace the HDMI cable with component cables.


This HDMI is a real pain.


-barry


----------



## niterider31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zas* /forum/post/14884819
> 
> 
> My point is that on the "Newer York" ad, they are no longer touting 100 HD Channels "Coming Soon". On the link you provided, there is a discrepancy.
> 
> 
> I'm simply pointing out their direct advertising and how they have shifted from any mention of 100 HD Channels Coming Soon.
> 
> 
> As of today, they're only advertising "All-in-One", "HD On Demand", "Start Over", and "Power Boost".




my friend that works as a dumb $12 an hour customer service rep says they have dropped 10 analog channels in manhattan north and will do the same in manhattan south around halloween. also said too many people are not giving up there analog boxes. the higher ups want manhattan to be like other boros but there are many doubts internally whether it will actually happen.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *niterider31* /forum/post/14895577
> 
> 
> my friend that works as a dumb $12 an hour customer service rep says they have dropped 10 analog channels in manhattan north and will do the same in manhattan south around halloween. also said too many people are not giving up there analog boxes. the higher ups want manhattan to be like other boros but there are many doubts internally whether it will actually happen.



Like I've previously said, TWC needs to set a firm date where all of their analog customers must switch over to a digital box, or their screens will simply go black. Negotiating will little old ladies and stubborn bar owners just isn't practical.



A_C


----------



## marcos_p




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/14891558
> 
> 
> Hmm, my passport/Echo 8300HD DVR doesn't work that way. The only buffer that's available is on the one you're watching. If you change channels, that buffer is gone. The other tuner doesn't maintain a buffer.



Here's what I really hate about buffering on the 8300HDC. It doesn't buffer the (one) current channel continuously. Here's what I mean: I will switch to channel 704 and confirm it's buffering, before I leave to go to work. When I return from work, the buffering had stopped. I cannot pause or rewind, because it has stopped buffering. I have to change channels (not tuner) to get buffering to re-start.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/14891586
> 
> 
> When you say change channels are you referring to doing this on the one tuner? I am talking about swapping tuners. When you swap tuners you will still have the bufferwith the Passport boxthe non HDC version.




I see what you mean now. I usually watch on one and record on the other. If I do change channels, it on one tuner only (no PIP).


I got sick of my 8300HD randomly erasing recorded shows so I pulled the trigger on HDC. So far, it's not so bad. I just wish I could figure out how to make the 4:3 aspect ratio stick. Off to research it.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marcos_p* /forum/post/14896341
> 
> 
> Here's what I really hate about buffering on the 8300HDC. It doesn't buffer the (one) current channel continuously. Here's what I mean: I will switch to channel 704 and confirm it's buffering, before I leave to go to work. When I return from work, the buffering had stopped. I cannot pause or rewind, because it has stopped buffering. I have to change channels (not tuner) to get buffering to re-start.




Thanks for letting me know. I'll have to keep that in mind.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/14895827
> 
> 
> Like I've previously said, TWC needs to set a firm date where all of their analog customers must switch over to a digital box, or their screens will simply go black. Negotiating will little old ladies and stubborn bar owners just isn't practical.
> 
> 
> 
> A_C



I do have 8300HDC box. Are they stiil giving out this box??Iread some thing about Cisco boxs. They are newer but are they better??. Any one know any thing about them??


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/14897081
> 
> 
> I do have 8300HDC box. Are they stiil giving out this box??Iread some thing about Cisco boxs. They are newer but are they better??. Any one know any thing about them??




My HDC has Scientific Atlanta/Cisco company/OCAP on boot up.


Actually, the menu is faster than passport 8300HD DVR. So for so good. I just have to change a few URC settings on my MX900


----------



## Berk32

Analog channels that have been removed from northern Manhattan and replaced with a message telling people they need to change their service:

(9 total)


8 - ESPN

18 - Discovery Channel

26 - ESPN2

33 - Disney Channel

42 - BET (no message)

43 - CNN Headline News

44 - E!

45 - Comedy Central

76 - YES Network


----------



## hansangb

One negative for the HDC (vs HD/Passport). When moving through the buffer, it doesn't tell you what time frame you're in. It tells you the beginning and the end, but not where the "current" bar is.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/14899324
> 
> 
> Analog channels that have been removed from northern Manhattan and replaced with a message telling people they need to change their service:
> 
> (9 total)
> 
> 
> 8 - ESPN
> 
> 18 - Discovery Channel
> 
> 26 - ESPN2
> 
> 33 - Disney Channel
> 
> 42 - BET (no message)
> 
> 43 - CNN Headline News
> 
> 44 - E!
> 
> 45 - Comedy Central
> 
> 76 - YES Network



it's about time, hopefully this will reach Manhattan South.

I think someone here mentioned that it will happen around the end of the month.

I'm looking foward to 25+ HD channels being added in all of Manhhatan.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/14899459
> 
> 
> it's about time, hopefully this will reach Manhattan South.
> 
> I think someone here mentioned that it will happen around the end of the month.
> 
> I'm looking foward to 25+ HD channels being added in all of Manhhatan.



just 25?


I'm looking forward to about 50 more


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/14899492
> 
> 
> just 25?
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to about 50 more



Do you really want them to squeze 50 HD channels in the space the used to hold 9 analog channels.

lol, that would be bad.

hopefully they knock out 8 analogs in november and another 8 in december.

hope to see a new Excel list soon.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/14899529
> 
> 
> Do you really want them to squeze 50 HD channels in the space the used to hold 9 analog channels.
> 
> lol, that would be bad.
> 
> hopefully they knock out 8 analogs in november and another 8 in december.
> 
> hope to see a new Excel list soon.



I assume more are going to be knocked out very soon... this initial group is to get people's attention (ESPN and Disney.... that should get just about everyone's attention)


----------



## thetoad

So, my HDHomeRun recently detected a bunch of new channels in the clear


HD Theater, Cinemax HD and MSGHD


However, I seem to have lost TNTHD


any ideas where TNT HD might have gone to?


Also, someone mentioned that TBS HD should be in the clear? I only seem to get TBS in SD (i.e. baseball tonight was a normal 4x3 image).


any help would be appreciated.


----------



## disafan

No change to ClearQAM here...


And who are we supposed to tell to adjust the channels? I'm always afraid they'll cut more if I ask. Besides, find a TWC Customer service agent who knows what you are talking about and won't make it up as they go along.


Ever tried to ask them about the Channel Changes page on their own website?


----------



## thetoad

I should probably note, I'm in northern manhattan, as that probably makes a difference.


What clearqam channel do you get TNT-HD on?


----------



## disafan

I'm in Queens. We get TNT-HD on Channel 93-2. But it is still the same Time Warner. I know different heads have different ClearQAM openings, based on what I've heard, but my comment on being reluctant to call attention to it still stands.


----------



## Berk32

small followup notes:


-BET was not removed from the analog lineup (seems to be back this morning after being missing yesterday)


-a set of 11 digital SD channels were shifted from QAM 651 to QAM 525 (former analog 74 - which had been empty for 6 months)


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disafan* /forum/post/14901719
> 
> 
> I'm in Queens. We get TNT-HD on Channel 93-2. But it is still the same Time Warner. I know different heads have different ClearQAM openings, based on what I've heard, but my comment on being reluctant to call attention to it still stands.



Wouldn't it be nice if after scanning channels that are in the clear they would map correctly....


----------



## disafan

Someone could appeal to the DOITT about requiring TWC to map the channels appropriately. There is a mapping parameter that would set it properly they could use.


But again, for me this falls under calling undue attention to ClearQAM, so I'm not going to do it unless they cut enough that I have nothing to lose.


It could get worse. They are required to carry broadcast unencrypted. But, I heard RCN has encrypted HD broadcast and satisfies their requirement by carrying only SD broadcast. It's perfectly legal, if not 100% ethical for them to encrypt local HD channels as long as the SD version is not encrypted.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/14899492
> 
> 
> just 25?
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to about 50 more



9 analog channels = space for 27 more HD channels at the rate they currently use of 3 per QAM slot.


If they squeezed more into that space the picture degradation would be horrible!


----------



## broadwayblue

I think we would all be pretty happy to find 27 new HD channels in the lineup tonight... I know I would certainly be ok with it...if another couple dozen were added by the end of the year, or early next.


By the way, what is ClearQAM?


----------



## disafan

Clear QAM are channels available with a digital cable tuner, built into newer TV, that are not encrypted. The tendency of most cable companies, even though you may have a TV that can tune digital channels, is to encrypt everything but local broadcast stations.


QAM is the standard for digital cable, not to be confused with ATSC/8vsb, which is the standard for digital over the air. Those digital converter boxes you can get with the government coupons are ATSC only, not QAM, and thus not cable ready.


Most cable providers provide local channels, as per FCC requirements, unencrypted. They are officially supposed to provide all basic service channels, which would, if I understand, and I admit I am not 100% on this, include TBS, TNT, CSPAN, etc.


However, since I started monitoring ClearQAM, I have lost CSPAN and TCM, both are now encrypted. Also, LATV, for example., newly launched on 166, was encrypted despite the fact it is a digital broadcast subchannel. Not a loss for me as I don't speak Spanish though.


Before they cut analog service, I used to get Sci-Fi, Food Network, HGTV, Cartoon Network, TLC and Comedy Central unencrypted. No such luck digitally.


----------



## thetoad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disafan* /forum/post/14901719
> 
> 
> I'm in Queens. We get TNT-HD on Channel 93-2. But it is still the same Time Warner. I know different heads have different ClearQAM openings, based on what I've heard, but my comment on being reluctant to call attention to it still stands.



According to my HDHomeRun 93-2 is encrypted for me. 93-1 is WWOR-DT and comes in fine.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/14902503
> 
> 
> I think we would all be pretty happy to find 27 new HD channels in the lineup tonight... I know I would certainly be ok with it...if another couple dozen were added by the end of the year, or early next.
> 
> 
> By the way, what is ClearQAM?



I'd be happy just to find MHD/Palladia that Queens/Staten Island have had for a LONG time!


Starz/Sho/HBO multiplex channels would be pretty key as well, since we're paying for them but not getting them in HD while others are.


BTW -- has anyone EVER seen anything in HD on the Hallmark Movie Channel? What a HUGE waste of bandwidth!!! (Not even taking account the programming on the channel, which is questionable....)



Scott


----------



## disafan

I'm still hoping MGMHD is offered in the spot vacated by MOJOHD.


----------



## disafan

Thetoad...93-1 is WWOR for me as well. And I also have an HDHomerun.


----------



## AndyHDTV

In Manhattan and Mount Vernon we will launch the previously announced Virtual Video Store on channels 1001-1006 and HD Showcase on Demand on ch.699.


The launch of Tennis Channel HD has been postponed for Bklyn, Qns & S.I.


FUSE-HD & Encore-HD will also launch in Bklyn, Qns in addition to S.I.


mojo will be removed on 11/19 everywhere


----------



## Gooddog

Hudson Valley


October 17, 2008


Effective November 19th: We will launch A&E HD on 729, Animal Planet HD on 779, Discovery HD on 715, Disney HD on 738, Toon Disney HD on 759, TLC HD on 739, NHL Network HD on 795, CNN HD on 716, Speed HD on 786, Weather Channel HD on 735.


The previously announced service drop of MOJO (796) will occur on this date. The previously announced launch of My Life on Demand (1218) will occur on this date.


----------



## rbienstock

I think that TWC in southern Manhattan must have just gone to switched video, because I can no longer get signal on channels 53, 54, 64 and 85 on my CableCard equiped TiVo HD units. The regular cable boxes work just fine.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/14902372
> 
> 
> 9 analog channels = space for 27 more HD channels at the rate they currently use of 3 per QAM slot.
> 
> 
> If they squeezed more into that space the picture degradation would be horrible!



I should've elaborated....


I'm expecting more channels to be removed from analog very soon (the bandwidth from those 8 isn't even free yet - they all have the same message at the moment...)


Most of these 'initial 8' are highly watched channels... to get people's attention.


(I definitely don't expect them to cram more than 3 HD channels in 1 QAM slot)


----------



## carl2680




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rbienstock* /forum/post/14904071
> 
> 
> I think that TWC in southern Manhattan must have just gone to switched video, because I can no longer get signal on channels 53, 54, 64 and 85 on my CableCard equiped TiVo HD units. The regular cable boxes work just fine.



Time warner cable of NEw York and NJ is not using SDV ,and it will not use it. The only TWC divisions using SDV are buffalo, Albany, San Antonio TX, San diego, NC and others. SDV takes a lot of time to put it to work, that is why they went with the easy route (removing analog channels) it takes less time.


The good news for us here in Manhattan is that they remove the popular cable channels from analog (ESPN, Comedy central and others.) Now The bar owners, pizza shops, and unisex salons will not have a choice, but to upgrade their boxes.


----------



## coreynyc

No picture on 704 & 711 tonight. 3rd Ave & E 30th St


Anyone else having the problem?


----------



## JeffMoney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/14904972
> 
> 
> No picture on 704 & 711 tonight. 3rd Ave & E 30th St
> 
> 
> Anyone else having the problem?



same problem in Queens


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/14904238
> 
> 
> Time warner cable of NEw York and NJ is not using SDV ,and it will not use it. The only TWC divisions using SDV are buffalo, Albany, San Antonio TX, San diego, NC and others. SDV takes a lot of time to put it to work, that is why they went with the easy route (removing analog channels) it takes less time.



Less time than what? It seems to me that it's taken a REALLY long time to remove the analog channels!


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/14904972
> 
> 
> No picture on 704 & 711 tonight. 3rd Ave & E 30th St
> 
> 
> Anyone else having the problem?



Me 2... Nothing on 704.


A_C


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/14904972
> 
> 
> No picture on 704 & 711 tonight. 3rd Ave & E 30th St
> 
> 
> Anyone else having the problem?



I'm in Queens....711 is working fine for me, but...704 is a blank grey screen. What's up??


----------



## willmthom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marcos_p* /forum/post/14896341
> 
> 
> Here's what I really hate about buffering on the 8300HDC. It doesn't buffer the (one) current channel continuously. Here's what I mean: I will switch to channel 704 and confirm it's buffering, before I leave to go to work. When I return from work, the buffering had stopped. I cannot pause or rewind, because it has stopped buffering. I have to change channels (not tuner) to get buffering to re-start.




After a few hours the HDC will ask you to press the "A" button if you want to continue using the buffer. If you do nothing the buffer will shut off. This only started with the latest upgrade to the HDC. I'm looking for a way to disable this.


----------



## Tresjolie9

Able to get 004 the analog, but no 704 HD. Located on the Queens LI boarder, and have been trying to get through to the folks over at Time Warner and have had no luck.


----------



## coreynyc

I'm the OP.

Like everyone else, 711 is back for me but 704 is DOA.

They both crapped out a few minutes before 6.


I can record the Heroes rerun on MoJo later this week but I guess I have to settle for My Own Worst Enemy in SD.


BTW, it sucks that MOJO is going away. I rely on them to get the HD rerun of Heroes as I also record Prison Break on Mondays and I usually need to have an open tuner to watch sports on Mon.


----------



## carl2680




scott_bernstein said:


> Less time than what? It seems to me that it's taken a REALLY long time to remove the analog channels.
> 
> 
> If the cable company will remove all the analog channels eventually, why spend a lot of money in the SDV technology, at the same time they are getting sue by the FCC in other cities.
> 
> 
> 74 analog channels removed X 3= 222 HD channels in the future. Now the question is: Will the TWC HD channels look as stunning as FIOS.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/14904972
> 
> 
> No picture on 704 & 711 tonight. 3rd Ave & E 30th St
> 
> 
> Anyone else having the problem?



I'm on 2nd ave & 30th no problems here at the moment.


----------



## hansangb

I have ODN Version: 2.4.10_11 2008/06/05 running on SA 8300HDC/NYC. Every time I turn it on, the aspect ratio is set to 16:9. The problem with this is that SD channels that my kids and wife watch gets the sidebar. I could hit the ASPECT button on the remote to stretch out the picture. But the problem is that when you go to HD channel, the stretch is still in effect.


If you set the aspect ratio to 4:3, SD channels fill out while HD channels come in properly (w/o any stretching/zooming).


Does anyone know what I'm doing wrong here? I could program my URC to change the menu setting, but it's far from perfect solution.


thanks


----------



## NYPokerface

Manhattan, Brooklyn/Queens, Mount Vernon


October 17, 2008


Time Warner Cable's agreements with programmers to carry their services routinely expire from time to time. We are usually able to obtain renewals or extensions of such agreements, and carriage of programming services is discontinued only in rare circumstances. The following agreements with programmers are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services in the near future:


Azteca America, BBC on Demand, Chinese Channel, Chinese Cinema, Encore, Encore Action, Encore Drama, Encore Love, Encore Mystery, Encore Western, Encore WAM, Fuel TV, Great American Country (GAC), Game Show Network, HITN, NBA TV, NHL Network, Oxygen on Demand, Sci Fi Channel, Showtime, Showtime Beyond, Showtime Extreme, Showtime Family, Showtime Next, Showtime ShowCase, Showtime Too, Sleuth, Starz, Starz in Black, Starz Cinema, Starz Comedy, Starz Edge, Starz Kids & Family, Supercanal, The Movie Channel, The Movie Channel Xtra, The Arabic Channel, RTVi, RAI, NGTV, TV Japan, Universal HD, USA Network, and WNBC.


In addition from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned for customers in Manhattan/Brooklyn/Queens & Mt. Vernon:


Effective October 22nd in Brooklyn and Queens: We will provide additional channel positions for existing services, specifically: HBO HD will be added to 651, Cinemax HD to 658, Showtime HD to 666, TMC HD to 674, and Starz HD will be added to 676. In these areas we will also launch the following HD services: Cartoon Network HD on 722, FX HD on 737 and Speed HD on 774.


In Brooklyn, Queens, and Mount Vernon we will also launch the following HD services: Fuse HD on 691, Big Ten Network HD on 472, CBS College Sports HD on 467, and ESPNU HD on 793. Big Ten Network HD and CBS College Sports HD will be a part of Sports Tier. We will also launch the following premium HD services: HBO2 HD on 652, HBO Signature HD on 653, HBO Family HD on 654, HBO Comedy HD on 655, HBO Zone HD on 656, HBO Latino HD on 657, More MAX HD on 659, Action MAX HD on 660, Thriller MAX HD on 661, WMAX HD on 662, @MAX HD on 663, Five Star MAX HD on 664, OuterMAX HD on 665, Showtime Showcase HD on 668, SHO Extreme HD on 669, TMC HD on 674TMC Xtra HD on 675, Encore HD on 682.


In Mount Vernon: We will provide additional channel positions for existing services, specifically: HBO HD will be added to 651, Cinemax HD to 658, Showtime HD to 666, and Starz HD will be added to 676. We will launch the additional premium HD services: Showtime 2 HD on 667, Showtime Showcase on 668, Starz Edge HD on 677, Starz Kids & Family HD on 678, and Starz Comedy HD on 681. We will also launch the following HD services: Cartoon Network on 776, Discovery HD on 774, Fox Business News HD on 728, Fox News HD on 731, FX HD on 738, TLC HD on 751, Palladia HD on 727, Travel Channel HD on 763, Weather Channel HD on 736, ESPN News HD on 792, and NHL Network HD on 795. NHL Network HD will be a part of Sports Tier and the NHL Center Ice package.


The launch of Tennis Channel HD in Brooklyn, Queens, and Mount Vernon has been postponed.


Effective November 19th: In Brooklyn, Queens, and Mount Vernon, HBO will now appear only on 651, Cinemax HD on 658, Starz HD on 676 and Showtime HD will now appear only on 666.


In Manhattan and Mount Vernon we will launch the previously announced Virtual Video Store on channels 1001-1006 and HD Showcase on Demand on ch.699. Virtual Video Store and HD Showcase on Demand will only be available on the following set-top boxes: Samsung HD3050, Scientific-Atlanta 4250 HDC, and Scientific-Atlanta 8300 HDC.


In Mount Vernon we will launch History International on 130, Biography on ch. 143, NY1 on ch. 701, Planet Green HD on 768, The Science Channel HD on 770, Biography HD on 781, Speed HD on 779, and Game HD on 791 and 445. We will move Food Network from 719 to 718 and WNJN (NJN2) from 750 to 165.


The previously announced service drop of MOJO (796) will occur on this date. The previously announced launch of My Life on Demand (1218) will occur on this date.


----------



## mikeM1

"The launch of Tennis Channel HD in Brooklyn, Queens, and Mount Vernon has been postponed"

=========================================

That *sucks*.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/14906307
> 
> 
> I have ODN Version: 2.4.10_11 2008/06/05 running on SA 8300HDC/NYC. Every time I turn it on, the aspect ratio is set to 16:9. The problem with this is that SD channels that my kids and wife watch gets the sidebar. I could hit the ASPECT button on the remote to stretch out the picture. But the problem is that when you go to HD channel, the stretch is still in effect.
> 
> 
> If you set the aspect ratio to 4:3, SD channels fill out while HD channels come in properly (w/o any stretching/zooming).
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what I'm doing wrong here? I could program my URC to change the menu setting, but it's far from perfect solution.
> 
> 
> thanks



I am not sure I understand what you are saying but if it is a 16x9 TV that is how it should be set. It is normal for SD Channels to have the sidebars since those channels are broadcast 4x3. Make sure in the box settings you have normal set as the default aspect. I have the same box and if i hit zoom/stretch on an SD channel and change to HD channel it goes back to normal automatically.


----------



## Gooddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *geenice* /forum/post/14894694
> 
> 
> You have to go to settings/more settings/power-on channel and change it from default(NY1) to last channel or whatever channel you want to come on when u power the box up. I think after an update we all got switched to default



I have the NY1 issue to. I have a HD box with passport. I went thru the menu last night but didn't see a power on channel setting.


----------



## OSUBuckly

Anyone notice a substantial drop in picture quality last night? In in Asotira and usually Gossip Girl has one of the best looking pictures on TWC. Last night it seemed a bit grainy. Also, Heroes usually looks a lot better than it did last night too. Do you think this is a freak occurrence or do the new channels have something to do with it? I'll know more when Smallville airs on Thursday. That usually looks stellar and if that has gone the way of the grain, I will be really annoyed.


----------



## ank

I guess the big question continues to be whethe Manhattan will get all of these new HD channels anytime soon.


----------



## rbienstock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/14904238
> 
> 
> Time warner cable of NEw York and NJ is not using SDV ,and it will not use it. The only TWC divisions using SDV are buffalo, Albany, San Antonio TX, San diego, NC and others. SDV takes a lot of time to put it to work, that is why they went with the easy route (removing analog channels) it takes less time.
> 
> 
> The good news for us here in Manhattan is that they remove the popular cable channels from analog (ESPN, Comedy central and others.) Now The bar owners, pizza shops, and unisex salons will not have a choice, but to upgrade their boxes.



If that is so, then how do you explain the fact that that signal disappeared (until this morning) on only 4 channels (A&E, Yes, HGTV and TVLand) only on CableCard equipped devices? If it wasn't SDV that removed the channels, why were only CableCard devices affected and not regular STBs?


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rbienstock* /forum/post/14911622
> 
> 
> If that is so, then how do you explain the fact that that signal disappeared (until this morning) on only 4 channels (A&E, Yes, HGTV and TVLand) only on CableCard equipped devices? If it wasn't SDV that removed the channels, why were only CableCard devices affected and not regular STBs?



I checked in the diagnostics SDV is not active


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rbienstock* /forum/post/14911622
> 
> 
> If that is so, then how do you explain the fact that that signal disappeared (until this morning) on only 4 channels (A&E, Yes, HGTV and TVLand) only on CableCard equipped devices? If it wasn't SDV that removed the channels, why were only CableCard devices affected and not regular STBs?



More than that -- those of us on the Passport OS with the 8300HD DVRs would not be able to get the channels if they had been moved to SDV. So clearly, since we can still tune those channels, they are not SDV.


----------



## AndyHDTV

Bklyn, Qns & S.I. - 84 HD channels

Man. – 32 HD channels


350 PPV-HD

465 Tennis Channel-HD --- (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

467 CBS CS-HD --- (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

472 Big Ten Network-HD --- (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

651 HBO-HD --- (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

652 HBO2-HD --- (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

653 HBO Family-HD --- (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

654 HBO Comedy-HD --- (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

655 HBO Signature-HD --- (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

656 HBO Zone-HD --- (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

657 HBO Latino-HD --- (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

658 CINEMAX-HD --- (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

659 MoreMax-HD --- (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

660 ActionMAX-HD --- (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

661 5StarMAX-HD --- (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

662 ThrillerMAX-HD --- (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

663 WMAX-HD --- (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

664 @MAX-HD --- (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

665OuterMAX-HD --- (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

666 Showtime-HD --- (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

667 Showtime 2-HD --- (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

668 ShowCase-HD --- (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

669 ShowExtreme-HD --- (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

674 TMC-HD --- (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

675 TMCxtra-HD --- (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

676 Starz-HD --- (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

677 Starz Edge-HD --- (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

678 Starz Kids & Family-HD --- (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

681 Starz Comedy-HD --- (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

682 Encore-HD --- (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

691 Fuse-HD --- (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

699 Showcase On Demand-HD --- (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

700 Movies On Demand-HD --- (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

701 NY1-HD --- (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

702 CBS2-HD

703 TNT-HD

704 NBC4-HD

705 FOX5-HD

707 ABC7-HD

708 TBS-HD

709 MY9-HD

710 CNN-HD

711 CW11-HD

713 PBS13-HD

720 Palladia --- (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

722 Cartoon Network-HD --- (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

726 SportsNet New York-HD

727 MSG-HD

728 ESPN-HD

729 ESPN2-HD

734 Universal-HD

737 FX-HD --- (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

738 ABC Family-HD --- (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

740 History Channel HD --- (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

743 Fox Business News HD --- (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

744 Fox News HD --- (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

746 A&E-HD --- (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

748 MSG+-HD

749 Disney-HD --- (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

750 Food Network-HD

752 The Learning Channel-HD --- (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

753 YES-HD

755 Science Channel-HD --- (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

760 Toon Disney-HD --- (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

762 Lifetime Movies-HD --- (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

763 Biography-HD --- (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

764 HGTV-HD

765 National Geographic-HD

766 Discovery-HD --- (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

767 HD Theater

768 Planet Green-HD --- (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

772 Weather Channel-HD --- (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

774 Speed-HD --- (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

776 CINEMAX-HD

777 STARZ-HD

778 TMC-HD --- (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

779 SHOWTIME-HD

780 HBO-HD

784 Hallmark Movie Channel-HD

786 Animal Planet-HD

788 Travel Channel-HD --- (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

791 GAME-HD --- (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

792 ESPNews-HD --- (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

793 ESPN U-HD --- (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

794 Versus-HD

795 NHL-HD --- (in Bklyn, Qns & S.I.)

796 MOJO-HD

797 HDNet Movies

798 HDNet


Not Yet Added in NYC, Added in Other Systems.


Team-HD (NBA League Pass in HD)

NBA TV-HD

The Outdoor Channel-HD

MGM-HD

HD Adult On Demand


----------



## alleg23




> Quote:
> Bklyn, Qns & S.I. - 83 HD channels
> 
> Man. – 32 HD channels



when will this take affect? like at what time? midnight? not iportant, just curious.


also, from the list, they arent adding anything new. just giving us hd channels of stuff we already have.


wondering if u or anyone knows about sci-fi hd or usa hd being added?


----------



## alleg23

twcnyc: brooklyn customer.


i have 2 boxes hooked up to one tv. I just move one of the boxes to hd with the explorer hdc box and a sony fp.


previous to this set up, i was able to "split" the signal to feed the 2 standard boxes, the tv, and 2 tv tuner cards in a pc.


once i added the hd box, the hd box had issues. some hd channels would only have blank screens. other than AE and tbs, they werent important.


only got them back once i change the splitter and just removed everything but the 2 boxes.


i was wondering in TWC would help getting at least one of the pc tuner, tv and 2 boxes working corretly, or would they just say no?


does any one else have any ideas? like what would be a good splitter/cables to power the pc tuner and tv tuner and still have the hd box work the way it should?


btw, im planning to replace the second box to hd soon.


thanks.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alleg23* /forum/post/14913782
> 
> 
> when will this take affect? like at what time? midnight? not iportant, just curious.
> 
> 
> also, from the list, they arent adding anything new. just giving us hd channels of stuff we already have.
> 
> 
> wondering if u or anyone knows about sci-fi hd or usa hd being added?



1. Don't know what time tomorrow.

2. What do you mean, "anything new"? Be happy your going to have 83 HD channels to watch, I will still have 32 in Manhattan.

3. TWC Corporate is in negotiations with NBC Universal for those and other channels.


----------



## alleg23




> Quote:
> 2. What do you mean, "anything new"? Be happy your going to have 83 HD channels to watch, I will still have 32 in Manhattan.



im happy im happy.










new meaning a new channel. the hd channels they added (or will add tomorrow) are just hd versions of channles we already have.


not that im complaining.



> Quote:
> 3. TWC Corporate is in negotiations with NBC Universal for those and other channels.



good to know.


btw, thanks for the info.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alleg23* /forum/post/14914078
> 
> 
> im happy im happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new meaning a new channel. the hd channels they added (or will add tomorrow) are just hd versions of channles we already have.



but thats EXACTLY what we want!


(its not like there are many HD-only channels out there)


----------



## mikeM1

This is weird, but it's been happening on my TV for weeks: can anyone tell me why, when i first turn on the plasma in the morning, and the station I've set to always power on at 6am goes on, but the station that's in the PIP window is =always= ch 171, ESPN Classic, a station i NEVER EVER WATCH??







*Really* kinda strange.


----------



## bluespots

finally hbo all in hd ... thought id let you guys know ... all the channels work except fuse hd ... on 691 ... however tennis hd works =)


when will we have hbo hd ondemand?


im in queens flushing


----------



## heinriph




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OSUBuckly* /forum/post/14909141
> 
> 
> Anyone notice a substantial drop in picture quality last night? In in Asotira and usually Gossip Girl has one of the best looking pictures on TWC. Last night it seemed a bit grainy. Also, Heroes usually looks a lot better than it did last night too. Do you think this is a freak occurrence or do the new channels have something to do with it? I'll know more when Smallville airs on Thursday. That usually looks stellar and if that has gone the way of the grain, I will be really annoyed.



NY1HD looked liked dog poop this morning (I know it's just SD anyhow, but it's generally a bit sharper so i can make out the text on the newspapers on In The Papers).


A mess of pixellation and macroblocking and what not (I'm sure I'm not using the proper terms, but you get the idea) this morning.


I'm Brooklyn and the last few weeks have been pretty crappy on all sorts of channels, including SD channels...


----------



## BeatsMe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heinriph* /forum/post/14916364
> 
> 
> NY1HD looked liked dog poop this morning (I know it's just SD anyhow, but it's generally a bit sharper so i can make out the text on the newspapers on In The Papers).
> 
> 
> A mess of pixellation and macroblocking and what not (I'm sure I'm not using the proper terms, but you get the idea) this morning.
> 
> 
> I'm Brooklyn and the last few weeks have been pretty crappy on all sorts of channels, including SD channels...



I'm in Brooklyn too, Wburg, and I've had the same problem. I'm happy to have new channels, but not at the expense of the old ones! NY is especially bad--and why isn't it in true widescreen?


----------



## ank

If I had that whole lineup in Manhattan, it would prevent me from switching to Fios. As it is, I'm jumping ship the second it becomes available. I'm tired of paying as much or more and getting significantly fewer channels in HD. At least offer us lower prices for reduced service. Any idea on when we might enter the 21st century too?


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/14912794
> 
> 
> Bklyn, Qns & S.I. - 83 HD channels Man. - 32 HD channels
> 
> >HD Adult On Demand



Good grief... There's HD porn????


A_C


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/14917073
> 
> 
> Good grief... There's HD porn????
> 
> 
> A_C



Because you need to see those black and blue marks in absolute clarity lol


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ank* /forum/post/14917034
> 
> 
> If I had that whole lineup in Manhattan, it would prevent me from switching to Fios. As it is, I'm jumping ship the second it becomes available. I'm tired of paying as much or more and getting significantly fewer channels in HD. At least offer us lower prices for reduced service. Any idea on when we might enter the 21st century too?



I got an email today saying that FIOS is coming to my neighborhood and that they are in the process of negotiating with my building now to get access. I'm in the West Village (bet 6/7 ave & bet. W4 & Blkr)


----------



## zEli173




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ank* /forum/post/14917034
> 
> 
> If I had that whole lineup in Manhattan, it would prevent me from switching to Fios. As it is, I'm jumping ship the second it becomes available. I'm tired of paying as much or more and getting significantly fewer channels in HD. At least offer us lower prices for reduced service. Any idea on when we might enter the 21st century too?



Call TW and tell them you're considering switching to FIOS. They will lower your bill by about 20%.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alleg23* /forum/post/14913861
> 
> 
> previous to this set up, i was able to "split" the signal to feed the 2 standard boxes, the tv, and 2 tv tuner cards in a pc.



If you split the signal you may have issues with signal strength. The HD boxes require a very strong signal to work. The issues you describe (some channels being blank, etc.) are very common indications of weak signal strength. Apparently your signal is strong enough for 1 box, but once you're splitting it you're cutting the signal strength.


----------



## kcieslicki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/14913951
> 
> 
> 1. Don't know what time tomorrow.
> 
> 2. What do you mean, "anything new"? Be happy your going to have 83 HD channels to watch, I will still have 32 in Manhattan.
> 
> 3. TWC Corporate is in negotiations with NBC Universal for those and other channels.



Hey Andy, why is Manhattan not getting the same channels as Bkyn an Queens when it's all part of TWCNYC?


FYI, I'm at 2nd Ave and 95th Street, Manhattan


----------



## carl2680




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kcieslicki* /forum/post/14917626
> 
> 
> Hey Andy, why is Manhattan not getting the same channels as Bkyn an Queens when it's all part of TWCNYC?
> 
> 
> FYI, I'm at 2nd Ave and 95th Street, Manhattan




Because a lot of people still have the old analog boxes, especially bar owners, small shops, and residents. Now any person that currently has a analog box is not receiving ESPN, EspN2, BET, Comedy central and others. If they want to continue recieiving those channels they must upgrade their boxes. Once everyone own a digital box, TWC will remove every single analog channels making the necessary space to add any HD channels that Queens,BK, SI have.


(2) There are some buildings here in Manhattan with old cable lines, so they need to be upgraded (mine was ugraded 4 months ago).


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kcieslicki* /forum/post/14917626
> 
> 
> Hey Andy, why is Manhattan not getting the same channels as Bkyn an Queens when it's all part of TWCNYC?
> 
> 
> FYI, I'm at 2nd Ave and 95th Street, Manhattan



The main reason is that they turned off the standard Analog service in the other boroughs (forcing leftover analog-box customers to switch to a digital box)


They have just begun the final steps of converting Manhattan (8 analog channels were just removed in the last few days).

(note - the space taken by one old analog channel is the same requirement for 3 HD channels)


They had 'promised' that all of us would be at around 100 HD channels by year end - and it does seem like they will get there.


So now your questions is: Why is Manhattan last? And why wasn't everyone done together?


First, TWC NY/NJ is actually made up of multiple 'legacy' cable systems, so they have the luxery of changing lineups in different boroughs at different times (Manhattan is actually split in 2 - Northern and Southern).


Second, logistics played a key roll. Manhattan had a lot more Analog-box customer than the others, and there are only so many digital boxes to go around at certain times. Also, there are alot more older Manhattan buildings with older wiring that needed to be upgraded just to be able to use premium digital service (which they've been working on all this time - now that they are removing analog channels, it would indicate that they have finally completed this task and now have enough supply of boxes to get people to convert)


Finally - FiOS availablity played a roll - it was in the other boroughs before Manhattan.... simple enough...


Basically, we got caught up in a massive transitional year.


And considering the HD channels don't cost extra, the 'pay more for less' argument isn't going to go very far....


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/14917772
> 
> 
> Because a lot of people still have the old analog boxes, especially bar owners, small shops, and residents. Now any person that currently has a analog box is not receiving ESPN, EspN2, BET, Comedy central and others. If they want to continue recieiving those channels they must upgrade their boxes. Once everyone own a digital box, TWC will remove every single analog channels making the necessary space to add any HD channels that Queens,BK, SI have.
> 
> 
> (2) There are some buildings here in Manhattan with old cable lines, so they need to be upgraded (mine was ugraded 4 months ago).



not 'every analog channel' - first the 'scrambled' ones that required a box.


Some will still remain (mainly the locals)


----------



## kcieslicki

Thanks Carl and Berk for the very informative replies. One follow up question, what is the geographical boundary between Northern and Southern Manhattan?


In the meantime, I am just going to pray SpeedHD arrives before the last Formula 1GP on Nov 2nd.


----------



## alleg23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/14914135
> 
> 
> but thats EXACTLY what we want!
> 
> 
> (its not like there are many HD-only channels out there)



i get that, but it was a long list and wanted to make sure i didnt miss anything "new".


hey, with scifi hd and usa hd i would be happy.


i really cant think of a "new" channel that i want.


----------



## alleg23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/14917571
> 
> 
> If you split the signal you may have issues with signal strength. The HD boxes require a very strong signal to work. The issues you describe (some channels being blank, etc.) are very common indications of weak signal strength. Apparently your signal is strong enough for 1 box, but once you're splitting it you're cutting the signal strength.



so, i guess TWC wont help.










i wonder what will happen when i get the second hd will i have enuf strength to power them both?


----------



## slumpey326

what area is considered northern manhattan and southern manhattan


----------



## Berk32

 http://www.timewarnercable.com/Media...0908-RP-MN.pdf 


Northern Manhattan:

Above East 86th Street and above West 79th Street


Southern Manhattan:

Below East 86th Street and below West 79th Street


40 years ago, the city split Manhattan in 2 regions for the original cable franchise distribution. Southern Manhattan was started by Charles Dolan, with an investment from Life (and they bought out Dolan within a few years, so he went out to Long Island and started a new cable franchise) (you could say that Southern Manhattan is one of the few cable systems nationwide to never change 'ownership')

Northern Manhattan has been thru a number of owners before Time Warner took it over in the 90s.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kcieslicki* /forum/post/14917987
> 
> 
> In the meantime, I am just going to pray SpeedHD arrives before the last Formula 1GP on Nov 2nd.



Sorry... not going to happen...


There's a 'chance' that we get more HD with the addition of HD Showcase On Demand on 11/19 - but its more likely that they'll arrive a short time after that


----------



## Berk32

New Spreadsheet for Northern Manhattan.


nothing special on the HD 'front' - but found some 'hidden' SD channels that were given to the other Boros last month (Biography and History International)


Already mentioned the analog channel removal and the shift of a group of SD channels earlier.

 

twcHD 10-22-08.zip 38.0634765625k . file


----------



## Gulley

I've done that and they act like I'm from another planet. They pitch their price lock guarantee. What did you say or what is it called for you to get his discount?


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zEli173* /forum/post/14917569
> 
> 
> Call TW and tell them you're considering switching to FIOS. They will lower your bill by about 20%.


----------



## SRFast

Hi. I can see the new channels in the guide and select them, but there is no video or audio. Anyone else have this issue?


TIA...JL


----------



## MacAlert

I checked SpeedHD this morning and there was picture. Not sure about the others.


----------



## len3121

having same problem here (little neck, queens) on some channels.. fx, cartoon network, espnu..show up on guide but just show blank screen when actually trying to view them. Some of the new channels not even showing up in the guide (700, 691). Called TW and they said they are aware of the problem and should be fixed by 7am tomorrow.. lets see... although i'm not holding my breath


----------



## BkDude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/14917073
> 
> 
> Good grief... There's HD porn????
> 
> 
> A_C



Good grief because they're expensive and edited to kingdom come. I wonder how many people actually pay for this when you can see more for free on the internet. Anyone know what the "ratings" are on the adult channels?


----------



## AndyHDTV

Are you guys rebooting your boxes?


Sometimes it helps.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/14919542
> 
> 
> Are you guys rebooting your boxes?
> 
> 
> Sometimes it helps.


I'm sending a signal to your box...











A_C


----------



## Ronster515

Same problem here in Glendale, Queens. Many new HD channels listed in guide but no picture and audio.


----------



## JeffMoney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronster515* /forum/post/14919979
> 
> 
> Same problem here in Glendale, Queens. Many new HD channels listed in guide but no picture and audio.



same problem in corona and re booting does not do it since its on there wnd, everytime they add new channels it has this problem..what else is new..

DonkeYkOnG


----------



## Pappas3278

Well, still no NEW HD channels here in Washington Heights.

Will anyone in Manhattan please post here when you see something new added?

Thanks.


-Mike


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pappas3278* /forum/post/14921858
> 
> 
> Well, still no NEW HD channels here in Washington Heights.
> 
> Will anyone in Manhattan please post here when you see something new added?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> -Mike



That could be quite a while


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pappas3278* /forum/post/14921858
> 
> 
> Well, still no NEW HD channels here in Washington Heights.
> 
> Will anyone in Manhattan please post here when you see something new added?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> -Mike



It will be before the end of the year.


----------



## ank




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zEli173* /forum/post/14917569
> 
> 
> Call TW and tell them you're considering switching to FIOS. They will lower your bill by about 20%.



Help me out with this. I called a few weeks ago and mentioned I was considering switching to Fios and if they could offer me any sort of discount.


The only offer she gave me was for the PriceLockGuarantee scam which is essentially a 3 year service agreement for some minor savings. That program is available to anyone. Who the hell wants to be locked in like that?


Usually, when you sign a service agreement, you get a big initial payoff. They've changed their advertising to Price-Lock and are trying to sell this as a benefit. Basically, they argue it insulates you against price increases, but the irony is that the increases are coming from Time Warner. That's like an insurance guy telling you need insurance on your artwork because he's going to steal it himself.


Is there some different 20% savings that people are being offered, did I just get a dumb tech or is there some keyword I'm supposed to use. I mean, I really am pretty likely to change to Fios without a bill reduction or more channels.


----------



## TomNYC

Did anyone else have a problem with Fox in HD last night during the World Series? I had all kinds of pixelation and satellite glitches on my picture on 705. It was the only channel affected, so I'm not sure whether the Fox feed was bad or it was a TWC problem.


----------



## JeffMoney

It would be nice if they add new HD channels and they work, hello did u ever hear test first..still no FXHD & Big Ten hd and who knows what else i missed..

This goes on everytime they add new HD channels the black screen..


p.s where is USA & SFIHD..?


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/14922052
> 
> 
> It will be before the end of the year.



I guess that's a positive way to look at it...only 69 more days left.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/14925533
> 
> 
> where is USA & SFIHD..?



Still in Talks with TWC Corporate.


----------



## John Mason

Someone in the local FIOS thread thinks TWC's SD picture quality is better. Perhaps a FIOS user will map channels, as Berk32 has, to help compare density/frequency slot, or measure HDNet's test pattern as well.


As mentioned in the link, I've added RCN's so-called analog-crush lineup to my full TWC lineup for a while at least, maybe until FIOS arrives (midtown East). My RCN lineup still lacks SciFi, USA and a few other HDs (noted in the local RCN thread). -- John


----------



## JeffMoney

Speaking about Talks are we ever going to get the NFL Network..


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/14925533
> 
> 
> It would be nice if they add new HD channels and they work, hello did u ever hear test first..still no FXHD & Big Ten hd and who knows what else i missed..
> 
> This goes on everytime they add new HD channels the black screen..
> 
> 
> p.s where is USA & SFIHD..?



Be thankful you have a ton of other HD channels. We have what 32 here in Manhattan.


----------



## zEli173




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ank* /forum/post/14925101
> 
> 
> Help me out with this. I called a few weeks ago and mentioned I was considering switching to Fios and if they could offer me any sort of discount.
> 
> 
> The only offer she gave me was for the PriceLockGuarantee scam which is essentially a 3 year service agreement for some minor savings. That program is available to anyone. Who the hell wants to be locked in like that?
> 
> 
> Usually, when you sign a service agreement, you get a big initial payoff. They've changed their advertising to Price-Lock and are trying to sell this as a benefit. Basically, they argue it insulates you against price increases, but the irony is that the increases are coming from Time Warner. That's like an insurance guy telling you need insurance on your artwork because he's going to steal it himself.
> 
> 
> Is there some different 20% savings that people are being offered, did I just get a dumb tech or is there some keyword I'm supposed to use. I mean, I really am pretty likely to change to Fios without a bill reduction or more channels.



I would say just try again. Probably depends on who you talk to. Maybe hit the extension to cancel service (I think that's what I did), which might bring you to different reps.


----------



## ank

^


Did a little better this time. Called and complained about the Manhattan vs. Brooklyn lineups and made him look at the differences in channels and vs. the bills.


Got my Internet upgraded from 1.5MB to 10MB and got upgraded from the Digital Starter Pack to the DTV Value for a couple bucks less than my current bill. Not too bad, but not much new HD either. He also said the extended premium movie HD channels were coming soon, but didn't give me a date. I guess I'll stick to TW for a bit and see if they deliver by the end of the year.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ank* /forum/post/14927136
> 
> 
> ^
> 
> 
> Did a little better this time. Called and complained about the Manhattan vs. Brooklyn lineups and made him look at the differences in channels and vs. the bills.
> 
> 
> Got my Internet upgraded from 1.5MB to 10MB and got upgraded from the Digital Starter Pack to the DTV Value for a couple bucks less than my current bill. Not too bad, but not much new HD either. He also said the extended premium movie HD channels were coming soon, but didn't give me a date. I guess I'll stick to TW for a bit and see if they deliver by the end of the year.



I'd be willing to bet a large sum of $ that Manhattan will be caught up with the rest of TWC NY/NJ sometime in December (or end of November).


----------



## disafan

Try asking for the "Retention Department"


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/14927185
> 
> 
> I'd be willing to bet a large sum of $ that Manhattan will be caught up with the rest of TWC NY/NJ sometime in December (or end of November).



Maybe they are planning on giving us a Xmas present. At least they are actually collecting analog boxes.


----------



## cap_167

Service was out in my area (Washington Heights) for about 4 hours today (around 2 and ended at around 6) wondering if this could mean good news for more HD channels sooner rather than later.


----------



## thetoad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cap_167* /forum/post/14928981
> 
> 
> Service was out in my area (Washington Heights) for about 4 hours today (around 2 and ended at around 6) wondering if this could mean good news for more HD channels sooner rather than later.



it was? I wasn't watching tv then, but I didn't notice an internet issue.


speaking of which, cap_167, do you get TNT in Clear QAM? or do you not use it?


----------



## Kold Kuts

10/24/08 NY Daily News Richard Huff-


"The disconnect from the WNBC branding and the not-too-news-centered approach of the NY Channel will likely come as welcome news to the staff at rival NY1. Although some have said they aren't worried about their operation being challenged by Ch. 4's new offering, _parent company Time Warner Cable has been quietly resetting the default channel on some cable boxes to NY1 during recent software reprogramming efforts._"


Sneaky Sneaky


----------



## Slikkster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kold Kuts* /forum/post/14932460
> 
> 
> 10/24/08 NY Daily News Richard Huff-
> 
> 
> "The disconnect from the WNBC branding and the not-too-news-centered approach of the NY Channel will likely come as welcome news to the staff at rival NY1. Although some have said they aren't worried about their operation being challenged by Ch. 4's new offering, _parent company Time Warner Cable has been quietly resetting the default channel on some cable boxes to NY1 during recent software reprogramming efforts._"
> 
> 
> Sneaky Sneaky




heheh I noticed that the other day. I had my boxes set to turn on to 702, and instead NY1 was coming on at startup. It's been fine since I reset them again.


----------



## Ronster515

Still many of the new HD channels released on 10/22 are not showing up. Only in guide, no video or sound. Is this still an issue for others?? Called TWC yesterday said it should be on this morning, if not call them back. I am getting sick of this ****!!!


Ronnie


----------



## JeffMoney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronster515* /forum/post/14933153
> 
> 
> Still many of the new HD channels released on 10/22 are not showing up. Only in guide, no video or sound. Is this still an issue for others?? Called TWC yesterday said it should be on this morning, if not call them back. I am getting sick of this ****!!!
> 
> 
> Ronnie



same for me in queens and i have the 8300hdc


here is the list not working...


652 HBO2

653 HBOS

654 HBO FAMILY

656 HBO ZONE (PICTURE BUT NO SOUND)

472 BIG TEN

737 FX


and that the same problem for everyone else..?


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kold Kuts* /forum/post/14932460
> 
> 
> 10/24/08 NY Daily News Richard Huff-
> 
> 
> "The disconnect from the WNBC branding and the not-too-news-centered approach of the NY Channel will likely come as welcome news to the staff at rival NY1. Although some have said they aren't worried about their operation being challenged by Ch. 4's new offering, _parent company Time Warner Cable has been quietly resetting the default channel on some cable boxes to NY1 during recent software reprogramming efforts._"
> 
> 
> Sneaky Sneaky



I think that is just despicable! Not the crime of the century, but shows a lack of respect for their customers and very unprofessional.


A_C


----------



## alleg23

i did a quick scan, and at least for me they were all coming in.


the first night (22nd), one of the hbo's was choppy, but when i check last night it didnt seem to be.


Im in brooklyn.


BTW, re the 8300 hdc, does out put 2 do anything? i would like to connect my two boxes to dvd recorder, for those times I want a hard copy without having to futz with cables.


one box will connect to the tv via hdmi, can i use the component/composite to connect to the dvdr and be able to record the signal.


the second box will connect via output 1 to the tv, does the composite in output 2 work?


thanks.


----------



## sgf

Hi


We have recently added a new cable box for a second TV.


The first box is a Scientific Atlanta 8300HD DVR running passport. It works fine.


For the new box they gave us a SciAtl 4250 running Navigator. It has constant problems, frequently putting up a blank screen with "Please Wait". This occurs even when NOT changing channels. I think it is trying to get guide info and failing. TWC has sent signals several times and we constantly have rebooted box. Sometimes it holds for a few days and then goes back to this poor state.


I have asked TWC if they have any old boxes with passport and they said not likely.


They said they also had older 8300 boxes and Samsung 3050 boxes. Anyone know if they are any better?


Thanks


----------



## Gulley

I called in and said I was thinking of switching to Fios. They lowered my triple play package from 134 to 99 per month for 12 months and gave me two free months of RR turbo. This is in Manhattan. This was not a price lock. Thanks to whoever mentioned this. I really appreciate it.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zEli173* /forum/post/14926496
> 
> 
> I would say just try again. Probably depends on who you talk to. Maybe hit the extension to cancel service (I think that's what I did), which might bring you to different reps.


----------



## mikeM1

FWIW, last night I was getting some deja vu old time freeze-ups and blank grey screens all over the place while trying to watch the World Series on FOX. During several points, NONE of the channels were working, forcing me to turn it off and then back on. I finally gave up around 10PM last night. Things seem to have settled down today, but last night was rough!


----------



## Berk32

ATTENTION NORTHERN MANHATTAN:

MORE ANALOG REMOVED!

(well.. replaced with the same blue screen + 'call for digital service' message)


3 - TNT (yes, they even removed one channel that wasn't even scrambled.. 'one of their own')

17 - HGTV

30 - ABC Family

38 - Nickelodeon

51 - truTV

66 - History Channel

67 - Cartoon Network

79 - SNY


That's another 8


----------



## TravKoolBreeze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/14938098
> 
> 
> ATTENTION NORTHERN MANHATTAN:
> 
> MORE ANALOG REMOVED!
> 
> (well.. replaced with the same blue screen + 'call for digital service' message)
> 
> 
> 3 - TNT (yes, they even removed one channel that wasn't even scrambled.. 'one of their own')



I can confirm this. Just checked the one TV that isn't hooked up to a digital box and the screen is there for TNT.


----------



## Berk32

New Northern Manhattan spreadsheet

(updated for analog changes)


I also had some fun with the colors...


I hope it's even more informative (or more confusing...







)


I have to assume that some of the sections that I've labeled 'unknown' are most likely used for internet download bandwidth (all upload bandwidth (phone, internet and cable box communications) are sent at frequencies higher than 57 Mhz and I really don't have a way to chart them...)


It would be great if someone knew of a way to check what frequencies are being used for internet services...


Cable box itself downloads at 91MHz and uploads at 27MHz... not that this is useful in any way...

 

twcHD 10-25-08.zip 40.8642578125k . file


----------



## HRAMOS1965

What about southern manhattan how many analog channels we have or has been removed


----------



## HRAMOS1965

what about southern manhattan


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/14938098
> 
> 
> ATTENTION NORTHERN MANHATTAN:
> 
> MORE ANALOG REMOVED!
> 
> (well.. replaced with the same blue screen + 'call for digital service' message)
> 
> 
> 3 - TNT (yes, they even removed one channel that wasn't even scrambled.. 'one of their own')
> 
> 17 - HGTV
> 
> 30 - ABC Family
> 
> 38 - Nickelodeon
> 
> 51 - truTV
> 
> 66 - History Channel
> 
> 67 - Cartoon Network
> 
> 79 - SNY
> 
> 
> That's another 8




thats great. looks like they will add 50+ all at one time.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/14940237
> 
> 
> thats great. looks like they will add 50+ all at one time.



Let's just hope they add them soon!


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/14940338
> 
> 
> Let's just hope they add them soon!



let's hope they do the same here in manhattan south soon, doesn't look like they will give HD channels to just north and leave south trailing behind.


----------



## alleg23

so, the more analog channels they remove, the more room they have for hd?


this only affects does customers who have an analog box or arent using a box at all?


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alleg23* /forum/post/14940412
> 
> 
> so, the more analog channels they remove, the more room they have for hd?
> 
> 
> this only affects does customers who have an analog box or arent using a box at all?



Yes, every analog channel shut off has the ability to have 3 HD channels in it's place.

So far 16 analog channels have been shut off according to our friend Berk32. So manhattan north could add 16x3= 48 HD channels.


----------



## ILW

Using my 8300HD and my DVD recorder, I used to be able to record shows to DVD either while they were broadcast or during playback from my 8300. I now have a 8300HDC, and when I tried to record to DVD a program being broadcast, my DVD recorder told me that I was trying to copy a protected movie and wouldn't allow the recording. Is this a function of the HDC software, or is it something TWC has changed for all programming?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/14940591
> 
> 
> Yes, every analog channel shut off has the ability to have 3 HD channels in it's place.
> 
> So far 16 analog channels have been shut off according to our friend Berk32. So manhattan north could add 16x3= 48 HD channels.



to be 100% clear - none have actually been shut off yet...


Instead of actual network content, they all have a blue screen with message telling people to call in to 'view the channel' (aka - switch to digital service)


so the bandwidth is not cleared up just yet.


obviously they'll want to keep the message up for a little while (maybe a few weeks) to give people one last chance to switch....


----------



## Ronster515

Hi all again. I am still missing many of the new HD channels that started on 10/22. Customer service is unable to help over the phone and has set me up for a tech appointment on Friday, 10/31. Is there still some of you having this problem and if not please tell me how you resolved it. I have an 8300HDC. I hate to take a day off for this.

I am also researching DirecTV to see how much it will cost. Would like to keep phone and internet with TW. After this I am very leary of the TV capabilities.


Ronnie


----------



## dampfnudel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/14933398
> 
> 
> same for me in queens and i have the 8300hdc
> 
> 
> here is the list not working...
> 
> 
> 652 HBO2
> 
> 653 HBOS
> 
> 654 HBO FAMILY
> 
> 656 HBO ZONE (PICTURE BUT NO SOUND)
> 
> 472 BIG TEN
> 
> 737 FX
> 
> 
> and that the same problem for everyone else..?



I don't have 652 HBO2.


I have all of the other HBO HD channels, as well as 737 FX. I hope we get 716 USA HD, 717 Scifi HD and 736 Spike HD by the end of the year.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/14938523
> 
> 
> New Northern Manhattan spreadsheet
> 
> (updated for analog changes)
> 
> 
> I also had some fun with the colors...
> 
> 
> I hope it's even more informative (or more confusing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> I have to assume that some of the sections that I've labeled 'unknown' are most likely used for internet download bandwidth (all upload bandwidth (phone, internet and cable box communications) are sent at frequencies higher than 57 Mhz and I really don't have a way to chart them...)
> 
> 
> It would be great if someone knew of a way to check what frequencies are being used for internet services...
> 
> 
> Cable box itself downloads at 91MHz and uploads at 27MHz... not that this is useful in any way...



OK - I may have guessed wrong....


Went into my cable modem diagnostics.

(local IP on my modem is 192.168.100.1)


download signal is at 687MHz

upload frequency is at 33MHZ


feel free to check on your own - see if you're connection is at another freq.


----------



## greengiant78

Anybody else still not getting *Fuse HD* channel *691*? Not getting it here in Far Rockaway with numerous resets with 8300HDC.


----------



## Ronster515

Fuse HD is not even listed in my guide on 8300HDC. What a joke this company is!!!!!


Ronnie


----------



## Ronster515

Spoke to a friend of mine who lives nearby, he is also not getting the same channels as me. No dought something wrong on there end, all I have to do now is convince someone at TWC of this. Is there anyone else I can call instead of getting these incompedent customer service idiots??


Ronnie


----------



## TravKoolBreeze

Fuse HD is currently available only in S.I.


----------



## NYPokerface




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *greengiant78* /forum/post/14942592
> 
> 
> Anybody else still not getting *Fuse HD* channel *691*? Not getting it here in Far Rockaway with numerous resets with 8300HDC.



I just went to the TW website and they changed FuseHD for TennisHD. I guess we won't see Fuse until the next time they add some new HD channels.


----------



## ILW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ILW* /forum/post/14940654
> 
> 
> Using my 8300HD and my DVD recorder, I used to be able to record shows to DVD either while they were broadcast or during playback from my 8300. I now have a 8300HDC, and when I tried to record to DVD a program being broadcast, my DVD recorder told me that I was trying to copy a protected movie and wouldn't allow the recording. Is this a function of the HDC software, or is it something TWC has changed for all programming?



I think I figured out why I can't record certain TWCNYC channels to DVD. It appears that HBO and Starz are copy-protecting all their material (though, curiously, not Showtime). I can now record to DVD from only non-HBO/Starz channels. In the past, I was also able to record HBO shows to DVD, so I assume the copy-protection has not always been in place, at least here in NYC.


Anyone have further info on this? And, is there any workaround to making DVD copies of shows shown on HBO/Starz?


----------



## broadwayblue

Does anyone know how to backup shows off the SA8300HD? I'd love to be able to make an archive of Rangers games to watch in the future. Any way to do this?


----------



## greengiant78




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NYPokerface* /forum/post/14945492
> 
> 
> I just went to the TW website and they changed FuseHD for TennisHD. I guess we won't see Fuse until the next time they add some new HD channels.



Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## nordloewelabs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disafan* /forum/post/14901719
> 
> 
> I'm in Queens. We get TNT-HD on Channel 93-2. But it is still the same Time Warner. I know different heads have different ClearQAM openings, based on what I've heard, but my comment on being reluctant to call attention to it still stands.



TNT HD was available in ClearQAM in Northern Manhattan for about a week. from what i can tell, it was dropped on the same day Comedy Central and Discovery were dropped....


and, as of Saturday 25 (or maybe Friday 24), the analogs of TNT and History were dropped as well. TWC seems to be taking a more aggressive approach lately. the lameness of it is that all those 15-20 analog channels they've dropped are still taking bandwidth. furthermore, putting Hallmark HD on ClearQAM is like giving away dung pie.... :-(


----------



## jg_rocks

yeah.same here. one lady basically told me to switch, we dont care. the other guy at least tried. only to say he can save me a whopping 12 bucks ! yeah. whats the trick ?


----------



## jg_rocks

** the above is in reference to recieving 20 percent off my bill **


not having much luck.


oh and btw, hello all. this forum ROCKS. much


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nordloewelabs* /forum/post/14946568
> 
> 
> and, as of Saturday 25 (or maybe Friday 24), the analogs of TNT and History were dropped as well. TWC seems to be taking a more aggressive approach lately. the lameness of it is that all those 15-20 analog channels they've dropped are still taking bandwidth. furthermore, putting Hallmark HD on ClearQAM is like giving away dung pie.... :-(



They obviously have a plan at this point... (and I would think they've had a timeline in place for a while for converting the entire region)


They are taking away 8 analog channels a week (it seems) and giving the analog customers one last chance to make the switch to digital.


As much as we hate it... you'd be surprised how many analog box customers there still were... (probably close (if not more) than the # of HD subscribers)


(and I already listed before what analog channels have been removed)


----------



## broadwayblue

Yeah, you gotta believe they are moving forward with the elmination of analog...even if it's taking longer than we would like. The more channels they drop, the closer we are to more HD.


----------



## nordloewelabs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/14947410
> 
> 
> They are taking away 8 analog channels a week (it seems) and giving the analog customers one last chance to make the switch to digital.



what do you mean by "one last chance"? will they be damned to tv-lessness for ever if they dont switch now? 


btw, i saw a list of future HD channels in another thread and i wondered, how many of them (if any) will be placed into the "Basic/Standard" packages? how does TWC decide that? I like HD much as the next guy, but it sucks when i see the good stuff getting added to the higher tiers....


----------



## JMillion

i thought it was just me. i live in Corona,NY. yea i havent been able to see any of the new HD channels added and even some like Toon Disney HD that they just moved around has no audio but picture. i tried a reset the other day, which worked last time they added new channels. but nothing this time. lol all i want is USA-HD and Spike TV-HD


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nordloewelabs* /forum/post/14948639
> 
> 
> what do you mean by "one last chance"? will they be damned to tv-lessness for ever if they dont switch now?
> 
> 
> btw, i saw a list of future HD channels in another thread and i wondered, how many of them (if any) will be placed into the "Basic/Standard" packages? how does TWC decide that? I like HD much as the next guy, but it sucks when i see the good stuff getting added to the higher tiers....



1) well... sorta... yeah...


2) all HD channels are on the same tier as their SD counterparts


----------



## disafan

Don't forget the HDXtra Package, which is HDNet and HDNet Movies. My prediction is that they'll add MGM-HD and possibly move Universal HD into this tier, as Universal has no SD counterpart, and they could make money thusly. Comcast, I hear, has done something like this.


----------



## Gooddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/14940670
> 
> 
> to be 100% clear - none have actually been shut off yet...
> 
> 
> Instead of actual network content, they all have a blue screen with message telling people to call in to 'view the channel' (aka - switch to digital service)
> 
> 
> so the bandwidth is not cleared up just yet.
> 
> 
> obviously they'll want to keep the message up for a little while (maybe a few weeks) to give people one last chance to switch....



I think TWC can map channels to one source so in effect they are only sending the message on one channel source.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gooddog* /forum/post/14949228
> 
> 
> I think TWC can map channels to one source so in effect they are only sending the message on one channel source.



with digital channels yes... (the whole system is 'mapping')


not with analog ones... technology purely based on 'one channel - one signal'


----------



## alleg23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *greengiant78* /forum/post/14942592
> 
> 
> Anybody else still not getting *Fuse HD* channel *691*? Not getting it here in Far Rockaway with numerous resets with 8300HDC.



i looked at the channel listings for my area last night, and fuse is listed as being on 691.


it isnt.


btw, is universal hd a "free" channel?


my second box doesnt get it, but does get other "pay" for channels i dont pay for, like the 2nd tmz extra.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alleg23* /forum/post/14949406
> 
> 
> btw, is universal hd a "free" channel?
> 
> 
> my second box doesnt get it, but does get other "pay" for channels i dont pay for, like the 2nd tmz extra.




Its not on the HDXtra package (some other regions around the country have put it there after InHD2 went under - some had it there all along).


and it should be a part of the most basic package.


----------



## disafan

UHD should be free. But I cynically think Time Warner will charge us for anything they can get away with.


----------



## JeffMoney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JMillion* /forum/post/14948851
> 
> 
> i thought it was just me. i live in Corona,NY. yea i havent been able to see any of the new HD channels added and even some like Toon Disney HD that they just moved around has no audio but picture. i tried a reset the other day, which worked last time they added new channels. but nothing this time. lol all i want is USA-HD and Spike TV-HD



channels still out


here is the list not working...


652 HBO2

653 HBOS

654 HBO FAMILY

472 BIG TEN

737 FX

760 TOON (NO AUDIO)


and that the same problem for everyone else..?


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disafan* /forum/post/14949098
> 
> 
> Don't forget the HDXtra Package, which is HDNet and HDNet Movies. My prediction is that they'll add MGM-HD and possibly move Universal HD into this tier, as Universal has no SD counterpart, and they could make money thusly. Comcast, I hear, has done something like this.



RCN, which I've co-subscribed to for the extra HD, carries MGMHD in its 6-channel special HD tier, along with the two HDNets. But MGMHD, for the week I've had it, only displays "Out of service, check back later." Guess the tier is ~$10. With TWC's 'it's all here' package, still getting both HDNets. -- John


----------



## hufcane

i have twc for nyc and the hd dvr box(the one that sucks). so i wanted to setup my picture in picture thru my sony xbr5 instead of using the crappy cable on. so i did it and it works great but my question is--when im using the PIP and using the tv remote i get a lot of channels that are 1.4 or 118.8(just examples) and espn is scrambled but i get espnU? doesn anyone know why i wouldnt get espn and does anyone know where i can find a list of channels cause their are a lot of them.


----------



## alleg23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hufcane* /forum/post/14957168
> 
> 
> i have twc for nyc and the hd dvr box(the one that sucks). so i wanted to setup my picture in picture thru my sony xbr5 instead of using the crappy cable on. so i did it and it works great but my question is--when im using the PIP and using the tv remote i get a lot of channels that are 1.4 or 118.8(just examples) and espn is scrambled but i get espnU? doesn anyone know why i wouldnt get espn and does anyone know where i can find a list of channels cause their are a lot of them.




i asked the question about the channel listing and didnt get an answer. i also did a google search.


i ended up going through all the channels and writing what i found.


i dont use anymore, because when i split the signal the hd boxes start loosing channels.


and for why you get espn u and not espn? probably cause they havent gotten around to encrypting it yet.


i was getting showtime 2, but not showtime.


----------



## nuttyinnyc

An annoucement from an olg friend, WTF happened to TWC? They went from HD lousy to an HD BOOM!!!! aT MY LAST COUNT WE ARE 80 AVAILABLE options in in B & Q, To my old fiends in the city you still get the short straw. I have to say, for the most part they all look good. i AM NOT SURE ON ACTUAL fios COUNT BUT THEY ARE STAYING COMPETITIVE RIGHT NOW, hEY IT ONLY TOOK THEM 5 YEARS! Like those who know me, I am Verizon hunting when available, but it will all come down to best price. And right now (sit down everyone) TWC is better.. SAT is out of question, mainly because my house has on-demand junkies. As TW expands therre on-demand will offer more HD posibilities.


What memories we all have of TWC darker days. One thing that left me we a sour taste was the post olmpics robbery. I was so happy with one of my MUST stations to be in HD, USA and an added extra was getting MSNBC in HD also. But to my surprise my happiness was shortlived. Whule TWC has made up a little to me with FXHD, ( The Shield series finale finally gets the HD treatment it deserves)While I still have hope that USAHD will be back, time is running out. No announcment and new shps on the horizon. (L&O: CI Nov, MONK, Psych, and Burn notice in dec-Jan) lLet's not forget once USAHD comes back I think it is safe to say it sill be a package deal meaning first aired BSG in HD for it's series finale.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hufcane* /forum/post/14957168
> 
> 
> i have twc for nyc and the hd dvr box(the one that sucks). so i wanted to setup my picture in picture thru my sony xbr5 instead of using the crappy cable on. so i did it and it works great but my question is--when im using the PIP and using the tv remote i get a lot of channels that are 1.4 or 118.8(just examples) and espn is scrambled but i get espnU? doesn anyone know why i wouldnt get espn and does anyone know where i can find a list of channels cause their are a lot of them.



This is TWC's way of saying Use our STB, not your fancy pants quam tuner in your TV. It does suck thatit happens that way, then to add to your miseries, scrambled channels come and go. One day you might have g4 the next you would have sleuth. So you really don't want to erase the channels that claim they are scrambled because they might be working at any time. Maybe the planets have to align to get the most working channels thru the TV tuner.

My surprise QAM catch is Fear.net movies and Music choice Videos, but even those are like night and day.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alleg23* /forum/post/14957775
> 
> 
> i asked the question about the channel listing and didnt get an answer. i also did a google search.
> 
> 
> i ended up going through all the channels and writing what i found.
> 
> 
> i dont use anymore, because when i split the signal the hd boxes start loosing channels.
> 
> 
> and for why you get espn u and not espn? probably cause they havent gotten around to encrypting it yet.
> 
> 
> i was getting showtime 2, but not showtime.




1) Oddly enough, I have seen ESPNU (standard def digital) available on 3 different cable systems in the clear (TWC here, Cablevision LI, and some random cable company down in South Florida) It seems that sometimes they'll add a new channel and forget to set the encryption... and since its not a very important channel, nobody really cares...


2) there is no official list... since it changes all the time - and the cable companies rarely even officially acknowledge that the channels are even possible to get without a box. They are only 'legally' required to place the locals in the clear - which they do. So anything else you may find via scan is a bonus.


(and on a side note - while I was in Florida, I actually got USAHD and SciFiHD in the clear for a few days - sadly it didn't last thought)


----------



## nordloewelabs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alleg23* /forum/post/14957775
> 
> 
> i dont use anymore, because when i split the signal the hd boxes start loosing channels.



what can one do in such case? i saw a Motorola signal booster (cant remember the model number anymore) on Amazon a few months back.... according to he 4-star reviews, the device was good and able to improve reception of digital signal. what you guys know about it?


the reason why i ask is because i'd like to split my cable (i'm guessing it's legal) to 2 TVs.... i'm sure that if i call TWC and ask them to come and do it, they'll come up with a new piece of equipment for me to lea$e. i'd rather keep monthly fees static. a friend of mine paid $60 for a splitter from Dish... 


so, if i decided to split my cable, would i need some sort of booster like the Motorola one?


@alleg23: you say you experienced loss of channes.... in how many parts did you split your signal?


----------



## broadwayblue

not really TWC news, but could be interesting for those of us holding off on FIOS due to the lack of MSG-HD.

http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6607848.html


----------



## ANGEL 35

May be some one can help me with my 8300HDC box. The box seems to go to channel765any time dog whisperer comes on. I dont know why it does this. Can any one help??


----------



## alleg23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nordloewelabs* /forum/post/14959941
> 
> 
> what can one do in such case? i saw a Motorola signal booster (cant remember the model number anymore) on Amazon a few months back.... according to he 4-star reviews, the device was good and able to improve reception of digital signal. what you guys know about it?
> 
> 
> the reason why i ask is because i'd like to split my cable (i'm guessing it's legal) to 2 TVs.... i'm sure that if i call TWC and ask them to come and do it, they'll come up with a new piece of equipment for me to lea$e. i'd rather keep monthly fees static. a friend of mine paid $60 for a splitter from Dish...
> 
> 
> so, if i decided to split my cable, would i need some sort of booster like the Motorola one?
> 
> 
> @alleg23: you say you experienced loss of channes.... in how many parts did you split your signal?



i would love to know of a splitter that works.


i live in an apartment building.


once in the apt, twc splits it to go to the cable modem and to the boxes. they split it again, to "power" 2 boxes. this works.


when i trying replacing the 2nd 2 way splitter, i start losing channels.


i tried powered and un-powered splitters, but they dont seem to help. it would be great if i could send a signal to my tv and a tv tuner card.


not knowing what i should look for in a splitter is holding back my further testing.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alleg23* /forum/post/14960936
> 
> 
> i would love to know of a splitter that works.
> 
> 
> i live in an apartment building.
> 
> 
> once in the apt, twc splits it to go to the cable modem and to the boxes. they split it again, to "power" 2 boxes. this works.
> 
> 
> when i trying replacing the 2nd 2 way splitter, i start losing channels.
> 
> 
> i tried powered and un-powered splitters, but they dont seem to help. it would be great if i could send a signal to my tv and a tv tuner card.
> 
> 
> not knowing what i should look for in a splitter is holding back my further testing.



not all splitters are equal


----------



## kozman

BRUCE on , good picture and audio so far....


----------



## alleg23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/14961079
> 
> 
> not all splitters are equal



i get that, but what makes a good splitter?


----------



## Gooddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kozman* /forum/post/14961263
> 
> 
> BRUCE on , good picture and audio so far....



When we visit family on S.I. we watch Palladia. Wish it was here in the HV.


----------



## Gooddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gooddog* /forum/post/14903928
> 
> 
> Hudson Valley
> 
> 
> October 17, 2008
> 
> *Effective November 19th: We will launch* *A&E HD on 729, Animal Planet HD on 779, Discovery HD on 715, Disney HD on 738, Toon Disney HD on 759, TLC HD on 739, NHL Network HD on 795, CNN HD on 716, Speed HD on 786, Weather Channel HD on 735.*
> 
> The previously announced service drop of MOJO (796) will occur on this date. The previously announced launch of My Life on Demand (1218) will occur on this date.



They posted the above on the TWC site a few weeks ago Below is whats posted today. What in the world is going on? Less HD adds??


Hudson Valley


October 17, 2008


*Effective November 19th: We will launch Animal Planet HD on 779, Discovery HD on 715, and Big Ten Network HD on 472.*


The previously announced service drop of MOJO (796) will occur on this date. The previously announced launch of My Life on Demand (1218) will occur on this date.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gooddog* /forum/post/14963575
> 
> 
> When we visit family on S.I. we watch Palladia. Wish it was here in the HV.



Or in manhattan!!! TWC has continued to add crap HD channels that don't show any HD programs on them (Hallmark Movies, anyone???) but yet ignore a 24/7 HD channel that the other boroughs have had for a LONG time (when it was MHD).


Scott


----------



## JeffMoney

Effective November 19th: In Brooklyn, Queens, and Mount Vernon, HBO will now appear only on 651, Cinemax HD on 658, Starz HD on 676 and Showtime HD will now appear only on 666.


In Manhattan and Mount Vernon we will launch the previously announced Virtual Video Store on channels 1001-1006 and HD Showcase on Demand on ch.699. Virtual Video Store and HD Showcase on Demand will only be available on the following set-top boxes: Samsung HD3050, Scientific-Atlanta 4250 HDC, and Scientific-Atlanta 8300 HDC.


In Mount Vernon we will launch History International on 130, Biography on ch. 143, NY1 on ch. 701, Planet Green HD on 768, The Science Channel HD on 770, Biography HD on 781, Speed HD on 779, and Game HD on 791 and 445. We will move Food Network from 719 to 718 and WNJN (NJN2) from 750 to 165.


The previously announced service drop of MOJO (796) will occur on this date. The previously announced launch of My Life on Demand (1218) will occur on this date.


Queens for me too what a joke TWC is the only true HD channel is going MOJO and now what will be the bs extraHD package.. and still from oct 22 the new channels they claim they added still are blank. even when i call the dumb A there they were trying to tell me at first that the HD channels start at 700 not 650, i told them to read there notes and look again..


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/14965637
> 
> 
> Queens for me too what a joke TWC is the only true HD channel is going MOJO and now what will be the bs extraHD package.. and still from oct 22 the new channels they claim they added still are blank. even when i call the dumb A there they were trying to tell me at first that the HD channels start at 700 not 650, i told them to read there notes and look again..



Mojo is OK (frankly I don't think I'll miss it all that much except for the fact that I'm losing a channel that I'm paying for as part of the HDXTra package) -- but let's not forget the best HD channels on the system -- HDNet & HDNet Movies!


----------



## nordloewelabs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alleg23* /forum/post/14961890
> 
> 
> i get that, but what makes a good splitter?



i've been doing a lot of research on this subject lately and, although i havent gotten a clear answer to it, i managed to get some stuff cleared out. check out the FAQ and thread below....

http://www.broadbandreports.com/faq/cabletech 
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...cable+splitter 




after buying a splitter (i still dont know which one is the best), i might need to buy an amplifier too. i guess i'll have to go to another AVS board to ask about it as this board here is more TWC-centric.


please, if you get any info, let me know.


----------



## disafan

If you have an amplifier, hide it from the TWC techs when they came. They have a tendency to rip them out. They also removed my cable line surge protector.


----------



## nordloewelabs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disafan* /forum/post/14966982
> 
> 
> If you have an amplifier, hide it from the TWC techs when they came. They have a tendency to rip them out. They also removed my cable line surge protector.



wow. that's ninja.  well, i dont have an amplifier or splitters installed yet. however, i'd like to connect my TV card and another TV to the box, so i'll definitely need a splitter and, perhaps, an amplifier.


from my research online, i've seen some people recommending the use of splitters and amplifiers obtained from the Cable co itself. according to those people, equip sold online is of poor quality.... is that true? thre's nothing decent online? and if so, would TWC "sell" me a splitter and amplifier or would they "lease" them? i'd rather own.


----------



## Berk32

9 more Analog channels 'removed' in Northern Manhattan:


12 - Lifetime

15 - CNBC

24 - MSG+

36 - Weather Channel

37 - MSG

54 - MSNBC

61 - FX

62 - Lifetime Movie Network

77 - Oxygen


(nothing else has changed yet, as far as I can tell)

 

twcHD 10-30-08.zip 42.27734375k . file


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/14969952
> 
> 
> 9 more Analog channels 'removed' in Northern Manhattan:
> 
> 
> 12 - Lifetime
> 
> 15 - CNBC
> 
> 24 - MSG+
> 
> 36 - Weather Channel
> 
> 37 - MSG
> 
> 54 - MSNBC
> 
> 61 - FX
> 
> 62 - Lifetime Movie Network
> 
> 77 - Oxygen
> 
> 
> (nothing else has changed yet, as far as I can tell)



wow, Can't believe how fast they are knocking them out. that's 25 now.

With 15 scrambled analogs left. 100 HD channels is in view.


----------



## Pappas3278




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/14969952
> 
> 
> 9 more Analog channels 'removed' in Northern Manhattan:
> 
> 
> 12 - Lifetime
> 
> 15 - CNBC
> 
> 24 - MSG+
> 
> 36 - Weather Channel
> 
> 37 - MSG
> 
> 54 - MSNBC
> 
> 61 - FX
> 
> 62 - Lifetime Movie Network
> 
> 77 - Oxygen
> 
> 
> (nothing else has changed yet, as far as I can tell)



I am now officially holding my breath.


-Mike


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/14969952
> 
> 
> 9 more Analog channels 'removed' in Northern Manhattan:
> 
> 
> 12 - Lifetime
> 
> 15 - CNBC
> 
> 24 - MSG+
> 
> 36 - Weather Channel
> 
> 37 - MSG
> 
> 54 - MSNBC
> 
> 61 - FX
> 
> 62 - Lifetime Movie Network
> 
> 77 - Oxygen
> 
> 
> (nothing else has changed yet, as far as I can tell)



Any movement on Southern Manhattan?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/14971715
> 
> 
> Any movement on Southern Manhattan?



Plug a cable into you tv and find out....


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/14971885
> 
> 
> Plug a cable into you tv and find out....




i did that and I just get Regular analogs. not even these that have been knocked out in N. Manhattan.


----------



## Berk32

I wonder if this means that they are going to give Northern and Southern Manhattan the new channels separately....


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alleg23* /forum/post/14961890
> 
> 
> i get that, but what makes a good splitter?



A good splitter shoulkd be 1Gig or higher, but also watch how many times you split. ommon practice is to split no more than 4 times. If that is your situation you would want better than 1 gig splitter.

You want to keep slitind to a minimum. If yyou need more than 4 splits I would look for an amplified splitter. but check how it looks first because amp split are $$$$. Wfile spliters you can get cheap or even look down the block for the cable guy and will gladly provide you with one


----------



## carl2680




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/14972590
> 
> 
> I wonder if this means that they are going to give Northern and Southern Manhattan the new channels separately....



Northern Manhattan will get all the HD channels before suthern Manhattan, due to the fact that in the south there are a lot of business with analog boxes especially bars and firms. That was the plan from the get go. Staten island, Brooklyn and Queens, Northern Manhattan, and then South Manhattan.


I did a search and I found 36 channels with the blue screen which means that they can give us all the Hd channels that the others borough have, plus more.

.


----------



## nuttyinnyc

Let me paint a picture for the guys losing HD signal and splitter problems. In most houses or apartments cable has be laid years ago. Some of us as early as 1980(for me it is 1988) Unless you have had signal issues in the past you will still generally have the same spltters and cab;e from back then. TWC has updated all the lines outside of home and partments but only chanfed inside when and if there was a problem. Back in the pre digital age a 400 mrg splitter was the norm all of us had them at one time. But here came DTV and TWC and all cable companies said set it up yourselves and there wouldn't be a charge. Why would we have a tech come and charge us $$$$ if it is an easy fix. Whi;e DTV look so much better then that full analog crap, no one ventured behond the TV's to see a 4-10 y/o splitter. But once HD was introduced we did it again just switch the box. But t5his time problems did occurr and the cable company was going house to house to rewire from out side throught the entine house and what did they finally do, change the splitters. Now all is happy until super HD comes out in 10 years and we need 2gig splitters.


So to all my friends that are new to this HD thing, before te panicky calls to TWC check your splitter and get it up to date. If after that ypu still have issues, then it is on them and a no charge sevice call is in your future.


PS One extra note a spliter in general is the same It follows the same arguement if Monster cables worth the extra charge. So far this site as well as other have agreed Monster is over priced and you can get better for less. You could get a quality splitter for $1.00 at any electricians supply store. Just remeber in theory the the splits are not even when you splt 3 or more times, but like they say digital is digital and you get the signal is or you don't but I thought you gus should know how most splitters split in general 2 way 50%-50% of your signal 3 way 50/35/15, 4way 50/25/15/10 WHile these numbers are no close what the real signal loss is . you guys should get the point. However if you have 1 gig or better there is no need to worry.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/14973412
> 
> 
> Northern Manhattan will get all the HD channels before suthern Manhattan, due to the fact that in the south there are a lot of business with analog boxes especially bars and firms. That was the plan from the get go. Staten island, Brooklyn and Queens, Northern Manhattan, and then South Manhattan.
> 
> 
> I did a search and I found 36 channels with the blue screen which means that they can give us all the Hd channels that the others borough have, plus more.
> 
> .



-I remember hearing about that 'plan' a while back... but it always seemed unclear if they would actually do it that way...


-You got 36 with a blue screen?? I was only at 25 late last night around midnight.


----------



## Pappas3278




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/14973412
> 
> 
> Northern Manhattan will get all the HD channels before suthern Manhattan, due to the fact that in the south there are a lot of business with analog boxes especially bars and firms. That was the plan from the get go. Staten island, Brooklyn and Queens, Northern Manhattan, and then South Manhattan.
> 
> 
> I did a search and I found 36 channels with the blue screen which means that they can give us all the Hd channels that the others borough have, plus more.
> 
> .



That's truly good news for all of us in Manhattan. Should I stop constantly looking for the extra HD channels every night when I get home from work and just wait until the end of the year?


-Mike


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pappas3278* /forum/post/14973714
> 
> 
> That's truly good news for all of us in Manhattan. Should I stop constantly looking for the extra HD channels every night when I get home from work and just wait until the end of the year?
> 
> 
> -Mike



there will be an announcement a few weeks in advance.... so you don't need to be checking your tv nightly...


(just check http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...elchanges.html )


----------



## carl2680




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/14973618
> 
> 
> -I remember hearing about that 'plan' a while back... but it always seemed unclear if they would actually do it that way...
> 
> 
> -You got 36 with a blue screen?? I was only at 25 late last night around midnight.



Yep, I just checked a couple of hours ago, there is 36 channels with blue screen which include MTV and VH1. You can say that they basically removed all the good cable channels, and left NY1, the locals and others. CNN was removed too.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/14973952
> 
> 
> Yep, I just checked a couple of hours ago, there is 36 channels with blue screen which include MTV and VH1. You can say that they basically removed all the good cable channels, and left NY1, the locals and others. CNN was removed too.



guess i'll update my list later tonight


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/14973952
> 
> 
> Yep, I just checked a couple of hours ago, there is 36 channels with blue screen which include MTV and VH1. You can say that they basically removed all the good cable channels, and left NY1, the locals and others. CNN was removed too.



Are you in North or Southern Manhattan?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/14974052
> 
> 
> Are you in North or Southern Manhattan?



he's Northern - AndyHDTV just mentioned a few hours ago that he checked and still had everything.


----------



## TravKoolBreeze

I was wondering, whats the odds that N. Man. will see all the HD the outer Boroughs on Nov. 19?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TravKoolBreeze* /forum/post/14974112
> 
> 
> I was wondering, whats the odds that N. Man. will see all the HD the outer Boroughs on Nov. 19?



unlikely... probably would've seen some of the channels listed already on the update website....


----------



## disafan

Not necessarily. They made last minute changes on that as well, but usually it is retracting or postponing previously promised items. They could have a last minute amendment.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disafan* /forum/post/14974401
> 
> 
> Not necessarily. They made last minute changes on that as well, but usually it is retracting or postponing previously promised items. They could have a last minute amendment.



well like i said - if something was already listed - then i'd say theres a chance more could come by then...


they didn't put anything in for manhattan on 11/19 - which is why i doubt they'll suddenly list a bunch for that date


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/14974604
> 
> 
> well like i said - if something was already listed - then i'd say theres a chance more could come by then...
> 
> 
> they didn't put anything in for manhattan on 11/19 - which is why i doubt they'll suddenly list a bunch for that date



Het Berk! How bad are you Mahattanites getting screwed? We all knew you guys drew the short staw, but how short was it? At last count I amn at 80 but that is including all premiums and on-demand.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/14974816
> 
> 
> Het Berk! How bad are you Mahattanites getting screwed? We all knew you guys drew the short staw, but how short was it? At last count I amn at 80 but that is including all premiums and on-demand.



we're still in the low 30s


you should have about 50 more


----------



## HRAMOS1965

These are channel that i see when i plug the cable directly to the tv 2 through 13


NY1

FOOD TV

SPIKE TV

TBS

SHOP NBC

DISNEY CHANNEL

TRUTV

GALAVISION

QVC

FX

BRAVO

FOX NEWS

TV GUIDE

CPAN

MNN


----------



## nordloewelabs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/14973493
> 
> 
> PS One extra note a spliter in general is the same It follows the same arguement if Monster cables worth the extra charge.



i've seen ppl touting the superior quality of Regal splitters.... so that's overblown?



> Quote:
> but I thought you gus should know how most splitters split in general 2 way 50%-50% of your signal 3 way 50/35/15, 4way 50/25/15/10 WHile these numbers are no close what the real signal loss is .



please, bear with me here.... the properties of splitters have puzzled me for a while. the more i read about it, the more confused i get.... :-(


in a 2-way splitter, there's a loss of 3.5dB, right? what does that mean exactly? let's assume the signal i get inside my apt, from TWC, is 15dB (how much it it, really?). if i put a 2-way splitter on the coax, the outputs of the splitter would -- together -- give 11.5dB (15 - 3.5), right? that is, each output of said splitter would give 11.5 / 2 = 5.25dB, right? somehow i believe i'm completely wrong. :-D


could anyone here, please enlighten me on the workings of 2-way and 3-way splitters? if possible giving a practical example in which the signal input is, let's say, 30db? how much would i get in "each output" of a single 2-way splitter? and how much if i used a 3-way splitter, instead?


if this is too complicated or time-consuming, where can i get such info? just trying to boost my geekness. thanks in advance.


----------



## HDTV Dude

Northern Manhattan and Southern Manhattan? Can someone tell me where the demarkation line for the two lies? Thank you.


----------



## carl2680




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV Dude* /forum/post/14976242
> 
> 
> Northern Manhattan and Southern Manhattan? Can someone tell me where the demarkation line for the two lies? Thank you.



I think its from 79th westside, and 86 east Up ) its northern Manhattan, that is where the line break.


----------



## Berk32

More Analog removed for Northern Manhattan (as mentioned earlier):


10 - CNN

14 - A&E

20 - MTV

23 - AMC

27 - USA

39 - CSPAN2 (not scrambled)

42 - BET

46 - Sci Fi

48 - Bravo

49 - Fox Business News

52 - The Learning Channel

53 - Galavision

63 - National Geographic

64 - SpikeTV

72 - Fox News

99 - VH1


Every previously scrambled Analog Channel (along with TNT and CSPAN2) now display a message telling analog viewers to call in the continue service.


34 Analog channels still contain actual content. (41 have been 'removed' in the last 2 weeks)

 

twcHD 10-31-08.zip 43.130859375k . file


----------



## thetoad

In Northern Manhattan I'm getting Cinemax-HD and MSG-HD in ClearQAM for the past couple of weeks. They also added 2 channels of all day ads, which at night at least seems to go all porn. also added hallmark channel in SD (walker texas ranger is on now) and Reelz, which seems like crap.


----------



## HRAMOS1965

All the channels that i listed are those analog channel


----------



## Gooddog

I pluged the cable directly in to my Samsung LCD. I let the TV scan for signals and found Ch2 thru Ch 13. All NYC locals except Ch6-HSN and Ch10 was some religious station. Nothing else.


Does that sound right?


----------



## heinriph

It's official - bend over and say thank you. Nice way to tarnish the allure of one of the few reasons I would hesitate to switch to FIOS:

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/2008...rner_ca-2.html


----------



## Gooddog

My 8300HD box was defaulting to NY1. Now starting this week it powers on to the last veiwed channel.


----------



## DNINE

You can set the box to power on to any ch you want. Is TW setting this "default" NY1 regardless?

NY1 is nice but given the choice it is no deal breaker, bring on FIOS. plus you can get NY1 online for the most part.


----------



## slumpey326

why would you want to start on channel 1, I hate that channel. I like turning on the tv to where it started last.


----------



## JeffMoney

Is it just me?

im in corona, queens


channels still out


here is the list not working...


652 HBO2

653 HBOS

654 HBO FAMILY

472 BIG TEN

737 FX

760 TOON (NO AUDIO)


and that the same problem for everyone else..?


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/14979896
> 
> 
> Is it just me?
> 
> im in corona, queens
> 
> 
> channels still out
> 
> 
> here is the list not working...
> 
> 
> 652 HBO2
> 
> 653 HBOS
> 
> 654 HBO FAMILY
> 
> 472 BIG TEN
> 
> 737 FX
> 
> 760 TOON (NO AUDIO)
> 
> 
> and that the same problem for everyone else..?



I'm in LIC, Queens and HBO2 came on yesterday finally. Only channels I'm not getting (and I don't care either) are TOON HD and Lifetime Movies HD. I have all of the available movie channels and couldn't be happier, except that the PQ is not so hot.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/14977464
> 
> 
> Every previously scrambled Analog Channel (along with TNT and CSPAN2) now display a message telling analog viewers to call in the continue service.
> 
> 
> 34 Analog channels still contain actual content. (41 have been 'removed' in the last 2 weeks)



wow, 41.

They just might be done removing analogs now.

I guess in 30 days something will pop up in N. Manhattan.


----------



## Kold Kuts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/14979896
> 
> 
> Is it just me?
> 
> im in corona, queens
> 
> 
> channels still out
> 
> 
> here is the list not working...
> 
> 
> 652 HBO2
> 
> 653 HBOS
> 
> 654 HBO FAMILY
> 
> 472 BIG TEN
> 
> 737 FX
> 
> 760 TOON (NO AUDIO)
> 
> 
> and that the same problem for everyone else..?



Working fine for me - Bayside, Queens


----------



## JeffMoney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kold Kuts* /forum/post/14981421
> 
> 
> Working fine for me - Bayside, Queens



i was told that in certain areas it was still in test mode and the IT is working on it, so that is why it is still blank, even tho it shows up in the guide.. who knows what monkey biz is going on over there..

p.s i am using the 8300hdc what about you, dont think that has something to do with it but who knows..


----------



## broadwayblue

41 is a great start. They could easily add 100 HD channels and about 50 more worthless SD digital stations, right? I guess I won't complain about them launching the Crochet network if they give us a ton of new HD.


----------



## mikeM1

It would be NICE to watch tonite's Halloween Parade on 701....but all I'm getting is a BLANK screen.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/14983467
> 
> 
> It would be NICE to watch tonite's Halloween Parade on 701....but all I'm getting is a BLANK screen.



It's STILL out as of 1AM. All of a sudden the cable box went into {boot} mode, but when it came back, NY1HD was =still= missing, only showing a blank gray screen.


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nordloewelabs* /forum/post/14975209
> 
> 
> could anyone here, please enlighten me on the workings of 2-way and 3-way splitters? if possible giving a practical example in which the signal input is, let's say, 30db? how much would i get in "each output" of a single 2-way splitter? and how much if i used a 3-way splitter, instead?
> 
> 
> if this is too complicated or time-consuming, where can i get such info? just trying to boost my geekness. thanks in advance.



Might try the AVS HDTV technical section. It covers generalized material like this and has lots of threads going into splitter/amp details. -- John


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/14983467
> 
> 
> It would be NICE to watch tonite's Halloween Parade on 701....but all I'm getting is a BLANK screen.



TBH, I do not think you missed much. I do not recall a time since 701 went live where a news broadcast or programming on NY 1 was in true HD. All I ever see are sidebars saying NY 1.


----------



## jcc

So, does anyone know if we can still get TNT and TNT HD on QAM or not? I lost both about a week ago, is it coming back? I lost Fox HD for about a week a couple weeks back and it came back.


----------



## slumpey326

none of my premium HD channels on the UWS are working, i.e. HBOHd, StarsHD. The screen is just black on those channels. DiscoveryHD doesnt work. Only get the local HD channels like NBCHD, ABCHD. Anyone else noticing this.


----------



## JeffMoney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slumpey326* /forum/post/14985820
> 
> 
> none of my premium HD channels on the UWS are working, i.e. HBOHd, StarsHD. The screen is just black on those channels. DiscoveryHD doesnt work. Only get the local HD channels like NBCHD, ABCHD. Anyone else noticing this.



TWC is falling apart alot of HD are blank for me like HistoryHD and so on..i know they changed your cus.support software yesterday , bc when i called them ( dont know why) they said there system was down..


----------



## slumpey326

anyone else in manhattan having these problems


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slumpey326* /forum/post/14985820
> 
> 
> none of my premium HD channels on the UWS are working, i.e. HBOHd, StarsHD. The screen is just black on those channels. *DiscoveryHD* doesnt work. Only get the local HD channels like NBCHD, ABCHD. Anyone else noticing this.



Are you sure you don't mean HD Theater? I'm pretty sure we don't get Discovery HD yet...I've been waiting for it for a long time now.


----------



## slumpey326

I meant HD Theater, are your channels working


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/14985243
> 
> 
> TBH, I do not think you missed much. I do not recall a time since 701 went live where a news broadcast or programming on NY 1 was in true HD. All I ever see are sidebars saying NY 1.



Yes Tony, you are right about that, but...it's STILL BLANK as of Sat late afternoon...very weird.










Everything else that i normally check is working.


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/14986847
> 
> 
> Yes Tony, you are right about that, but...it's STILL BLANK as of Sat late afternoon...very weird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything else that i normally check is working.



A lot of those newer channels that went live in HD are still blank to me. Not sure what is going on of late with TWC and their game plan with the channels. I am just going to wait it out. At least I am out of town a lot on business. Hopefully one night I will be home to see all the channels working properly.


----------



## DNINE

I'm on the UWS no problems today.


----------



## slumpey326

all restored, dont know what happened but all I know now is that the Gators are kicking some bulldog butt


----------



## broadwayblue

Crap...I lost my MSG HD feed. Worse, I was recording the Rangers/Leafs game and it cut out in the middle. I didn't find out until about an hour later, when I got to the point in the recording where it stopped (during the first intermission)...then the box froze and rebooted. After trying to get the box to start recording again twice with no success, I tuned to the station live to find a gray screen. Now I'm watching live on 27, but I missed the whole second period.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/14988018
> 
> 
> Crap...I lost my MSG HD feed. Worse, I was recording the Rangers/Leafs game and it cut out in the middle. I didn't find out until about an hour later, when I got to the point in the recording where it stopped (during the first intermission)...then the box froze and rebooted. After trying to get the box to start recording again twice with no success, I tuned to the station live to find a gray screen. Now I'm watching live on 27, but I missed the whole second period.



MSG, HD Theater, and Cinemax are all out for me - not coincidentally, they are all on the same QAM frequency (i also tried recording the game... only made it about an hour)


----------



## DNINE

I spoke to soon CMax HD & StazHD HDTH are out


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/14988268
> 
> 
> MSG, HD Theater, and Cinemax are all out for me - not coincidentally, they are all on the same QAM frequency (i also tried recording the game... only made it about an hour)



they're back now...


----------



## thetoad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/14988402
> 
> 
> they're back now...



but now encrypted


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thetoad* /forum/post/14990048
> 
> 
> but now encrypted



if they had been briefly unencrypted - perhaps that explains why they suddenly disappeared for 2 hours... someone screwed up something and they had to fix it


----------



## Straphanger

MaxHD, MSGHD, and HD Theater are still on QAM in Queens. Though I lost nearly everything in the 50's including NY1 HD.


----------



## Kelly From KOMO

For those who are interested, I just updated this weeks blog at:http// www.dtvrules.com . At the top of the page clink on the blog link for more. The topic this week: "Cable Being Deceptive??"


----------



## AndyHDTV

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x9bnuYB6go8


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/14992211
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x9bnuYB6go8



I saw that big red-haired guy waiting on the subway platform the other day. 14th St.


----------



## mikepier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/14992211
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x9bnuYB6go8



I like the little disclaimer they put at the bottom " Your home team will be available on a local channel"


----------



## KJShearer

Big Ten Network is on QAM 76-2 in standard def in the Hudson Valley. But, nowhere to be found on digital cable.


----------



## Gooddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KJShearer* /forum/post/14994569
> 
> 
> Big Ten Network is on QAM 76-2 in standard def in the Hudson Valley. But, nowhere to be found on digital cable.



TWC changed the upcoming channel rollout for 11-19. they removed most of the previously announced HD adds and added Big Ten.


I was curious to see if TWC removed analog channels from the area (in Orange Co). When I plug the cable directly in to the TV I receive channels 2 - 13 only. Do you have the same results?


----------



## KJShearer

All of the TV's I own have digital tuners in them, the one I have hooked up only via the cable is the one I found the Big Ten network on, and it looks like all other channels are still there.


----------



## MikeDNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/14981771
> 
> 
> i was told that in certain areas it was still in test mode and the IT is working on it, so that is why it is still blank, even tho it shows up in the guide.. who knows what monkey biz is going on over there..
> 
> p.s i am using the 8300hdc what about you, dont think that has something to do with it but who knows..



Same channels are blank for me as well, I'm in Middle Village....although HistHD is back


----------



## JeffMoney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeDNYC* /forum/post/14996498
> 
> 
> Same channels are blank for me as well, I'm in Middle Village....although HistHD is back



yes HistHD & A&E are back, but most of the new ones like i said before are still out, i was told that is because we are not suppose to get it get like bigtenhd even tho it says queens are suppose too and that is where i am , and talking to cus.service at twc is like talking to a wall..good luck..


----------



## MikeDNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/14996866
> 
> 
> yes HistHD & A&E are back, but most of the new ones like i said before are still out, i was told that is because we are not suppose to get it get like bigtenhd even tho it says queens are suppose too and that is where i am , and talking to cus.service at twc is like talking to a wall..good luck..



Well I'm wondering why some of the HBO HDs (only 652-654), FX HD, Cartoon HD and Speed HD still have no video. They claim it's a Queens wide problem yet I know people in Astoria who have them. Never had a problem with new channels being added until this new update, not sure what's going on with them


----------



## jcc

This was in today's Wall Street Journal:


"Cable-television operators must continue to carry the same broadcast channels that over-the-air viewers receive once those stations make their federally mandated conversion to digital signals in February, the U.S. Court of Appeals for the D.C. Circuit ruled Friday.


Under the Federal Communications Commission's requirement, cable operators must either switch to all-digital systems, or carry both the digital and analog signals of local stations in the first three years after the February 2009 conversion. Millions of cable customers have only the most basic service, sometimes with boxes that receive only traditional analog signals, which take up far more bandwidth than digital signals.


"Today's action preserves the commission's decision to protect consumers and prevents cable companies from either choosing to cut off signals of must-carry broadcast stations after the digital conversion, or requiring customers to purchase higher-priced packages with set-top boxes to receive the same analog channels in digital," said Kevin Martin, chairman of the FCC, in a statement.


Some cable programmers argued that the FCC's order would make it harder for them to gain access to cable systems if both analog and digital signals of local stations had to be offered. Cable operators could say there wasn't room for niche channels with the addition of bandwidth-clogging analog signals.


The programmers also said their First Amendment rights of free speech would be violated.


But in its decision Friday, the D.C. Court said the programmers hadn't met the burden of proving that they would be harmed by the mandate. In her majority opinion, Judge Judith Rogers said the programmers' case faltered because they couldn't cite an example of a cable operator who isn't either already using all-digital operations or moving in that direction. She said the FCC has found that "virtually all cable operators" ultimately will have all-digital systems, which would free up bandwidth."



Hopefully, us QAM users will have the correct channels real soon!


----------



## disafan

I'm unsure of what that article has to do with us getting correct QAM channels, much as I'd love them.


To go by strictest interpretation, according to...

http://www.timewarnercable.com/Media...11-Chan_BQ.pdf 


Which is the Brooklyn/Queens channel lineup in PDF circa 7/08, we deserve unencrypted the basic service, which includes:


Azteca America, C-SPAN, C-SPAN 2, CUNY TV, Chinese Channel, Food Network, HSN, ImaginAsian, ITV, Kids Thirteen, The Korean Channel, Media Korean, WWOR, NY1, the various NYC TV channels, The Prayer Channel, QPTV/BCAT/etc., QVC, Remote Control Setup, RISE, Russia Today, ShopNBC, SpikeTV, TBS(The HD version is ironically part of standard service), Telefutura, Telemundo, TV Guide, Univision, VME, WABC SD and HD as well as its subchannels, WCBS HD and SD, WLIW, WLNY, WMBC, WNBC SD and HD as well as its subchannels, WNET SD and HD, WNYW HD and SD, WPIX HD and SD and its subchannel LATV, WPXN, WRNN, and WWOR SD and HD.


I think some of the foreign language ones have been discontinued, and the 9/18 notation about the C-Spans said that "CSPAN on ch. 147, CSPAN2 on ch. 148, and CSPAN 3 on ch. 149 will change from DTV to Basic service requiring and viewable only with a digital converter."


Which means the fact they encrypt those channels is a violation. But, it also means a previous notation about not having TNT would not be an arguable one. If you have it, be thankful they haven't noticed.


In an ideal universe, they would be required to offer Standard Service unencrypted in ClearQAM. That would add in TNT as well as the bulk of the channels most people wish they could use without a box.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disafan* /forum/post/15004913
> 
> 
> I'm unsure of what that article has to do with us getting correct QAM channels, much as I'd love them.
> 
> 
> To go by strictest interpretation, according to...
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/Media...11-Chan_BQ.pdf
> 
> 
> Which is the Brooklyn/Queens channel lineup in PDF circa 7/08, we deserve unencrypted the basic service, which includes:
> 
> 
> Azteca America, C-SPAN, C-SPAN 2, CUNY TV, Chinese Channel, Food Network, HSN, ImaginAsian, ITV, Kids Thirteen, The Korean Channel, Media Korean, WWOR, NY1, the various NYC TV channels, The Prayer Channel, QPTV/BCAT/etc., QVC, Remote Control Setup, RISE, Russia Today, ShopNBC, SpikeTV, TBS(The HD version is ironically part of standard service), Telefutura, Telemundo, TV Guide, Univision, VME, WABC SD and HD as well as its subchannels, WCBS HD and SD, WLIW, WLNY, WMBC, WNBC SD and HD as well as its subchannels, WNET SD and HD, WNYW HD and SD, WPIX HD and SD and its subchannel LATV, WPXN, WRNN, and WWOR SD and HD.
> 
> 
> I think some of the foreign language ones have been discontinued, and the 9/18 notation about the C-Spans said that "CSPAN on ch. 147, CSPAN2 on ch. 148, and CSPAN 3 on ch. 149 will change from DTV to Basic service requiring and viewable only with a digital converter."
> 
> 
> Which means the fact they encrypt those channels is a violation. But, it also means a previous notation about not having TNT would not be an arguable one. If you have it, be thankful they haven't noticed.
> 
> 
> In an ideal universe, they would be required to offer Standard Service unencrypted in ClearQAM. That would add in TNT as well as the bulk of the channels most people wish they could use without a box.



Most of what you listed that you feel is missing has a symbol next to each channel - key on top says "digital box required"


Right now everything they list under basic without any symbols are still available via analog (at least thats the case in Manhattan)


----------



## disafan

Yes, but note I made reference to the 9/18 update which postdates the channel lineup I could find online, which clearly states that the C-Spans are now part of the basic lineup


----------



## disafan

Either way, I think the only thing we could hope TWC will actually do is set the PSIP channel mapping so these channels are remapped by QAM capable Tuners to proper channel numbers.


----------



## Berk32

I'm not following your problem.


Every channel they claim is a part of the Basic (no digital box) group is available as they advertise.... via analog service... i have no clue right now what is available exactly in the clear via separate QAM tuners - but they have no requirement to make them available by both methods right now...


----------



## disafan

Not here in Queens it isn't.


----------



## nordloewelabs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disafan* /forum/post/15004913
> 
> 
> In an ideal universe, they would be required to offer Standard Service unencrypted in ClearQAM. That would add in TNT as well as the bulk of the channels most people wish they could use without a box.



i got a PDF that places TNT under Standard, not Basic.


----------



## disafan

Correct, TNT is Standard. I was pointing it out in reference to an earlier post about TNT no longer being available unencrypted.


----------



## thetoad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disafan* /forum/post/15007008
> 
> 
> Correct, TNT is Standard. I was pointing it out in reference to an earlier post about TNT no longer being available unencrypted.



wondering if it switched to standard recently? I can remember going back till 2001 (when I got cable in the NYC) that it was unscrambled on analog.


----------



## disafan

Several Standard cable stations were unscrambled on analog. I used to get Comedy Central, Sci-Fi, TLC, etc before they cut analog here in Queens


----------



## nordloewelabs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thetoad* /forum/post/15008373
> 
> 
> wondering if it switched to standard recently? I can remember going back till 2001 (when I got cable in the NYC) that it was unscrambled on analog.



my opinion is that TNT has become a high profile channel in the last 3-5 years.... lots of their dramas get good ratings and they just started a new one called "Raising The Bar", which will probably do well too. i guess TNT now feels that -- given the quality of their programming -- being on Basic is no longer "fair"....


----------



## nordloewelabs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disafan* /forum/post/15004913
> 
> 
> In an ideal universe, they would be required to offer Standard Service unencrypted in ClearQAM. That would add in TNT as well as the bulk of the channels most people wish they could use without a box.



can i new subscriber still order Basic-only service? i went to TWC's website recently and the lowest advertised tier is "Digital Starter Pak", which includes Basic and Standard. if everyone is being forced to get both, TWC should just eliminate the need for the box. as a matter of fact, there shouldnt be a need to list the 2 aforementioned packages if they must go together. sounds redundant.... so what i am saying is, for those getting the "Digital Starter Pak" (Basic + Standard), the channels should all be in ClearQAM....unless, of course, TWC still sells the Basic-only package if you call and insist.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nordloewelabs* /forum/post/15010269
> 
> 
> can i new subscriber still order Basic-only service? i went to TWC's website recently and the lowest advertised tier is "Digital Starter Pak", which includes Basic and Standard. if everyone is being forced to get both, TWC should just eliminate the need for the box. as a matter of fact, there shouldnt be a need to list the 2 aforementioned packages if they must go together. sounds redundant.... so what i am saying is, for those getting the "Digital Starter Pak" (Basic + Standard), the channels should all be in ClearQAM....unless, of course, TWC still sells the Basic-only package if you call and insist.



yes - they still sell the basic-only package.


----------



## disafan

This is the issue as I understand it. The FCC has mandated that either a carrier has to carry analog basic service through 2012 or go all-digital, in which case they must provide a converter box for all customers requesting it for the first year, after which you get the privilege of paying.


So most carriers, if they go all digital, have little responsibility. There's an article dated today in Newsday...

http://www.newsday.com/business/ny-b...,3653762.story 


"The FCC announced Tuesday that it has directed 13 companies to answer questions about their process of dropping analog channels as they move to digital programming, agency spokesman Robert Kenny said..." Companies have until next week to respond.


They will still sell the basic pack. TWC should buy some basic only cable boxes they can offer without guide or such cheap to solve that problem. Verizon FIOS offers the Motorola DCT700, which is a digital converter with no guide or features that can offer cut-rate service for extra TVs at a reduced price.


Either way, cable prices up, options for consumers down. So as much as we'd love ClearQAM for all standard cable channels...not going to happen it appears, unless the FCC pressures the cable companies.


There is also another option. Comcast studied a Digital Terminal Adapter(a company called Pace had an option)...essentially a box that would take a digital signal and turn it back into analog standard cable for 30-40 channels, which would solve the problem for a lot of customers not willing to pay for upgrades, digital guides...to be honest, my grandparents barely know they have a guide.


----------



## LL3HD

*crain's new york business.com*
*RCN goes digital to remain competitive*


By Amanda Fung

Published: November 5, 2008 - 3:26 pm



RCN Corp. cable subscribers in certain parts of Manhattan had to have new set-top boxes hooked up to their television sets if they wanted to continue to watch election coverage past midnight Monday.


The Herndon, Va.-based regional cable provider began switching its New York City network from analog to digital last month in specific neighborhoods and expects all of its subscribers in the city to be digital by January. Customers who subscribe to RCN's basic non-digital cable TV service will have to obtain a digital converter box to continue receiving a TV signal. The switch is unrelated to the nationwide Federal Communication Commission's mandate that all broadcast channels be transmitted digitally by February 17.


RCN has about 100,000 subscribers in portions of Queens, Brooklyn and Manhattan. The firm said a small percentage of its subscribers have the basic service.


Our move to an all-digital network frees up bandwidth so we can provide our New York City area customers with more expanded Basic Digital TV channels than ever before," said Anthony Ontiveros, RCN vice president and New York general manager.


According to RCN, the conversion frees up spectrum on its network that enables the company to deliver up to 10 standard digital channels or three high-definition channels per analog channel. Analysts said it is a cheaper alternative to overhauling its entire cable network and is necessary for RCN to remain competitive as new entrants like Verizon Communications Inc. offer more HD channels and other features.


Other cable companies have embarked on similar digital efforts and the FCC recently launched an investigation into the shift from analog to digital. The FCC sent a letter on Oct. 30 to RCN and 10 other cable providers including Time Warner Cable and Cablevision Systems Corp. as well as Verizon asking companies to submit information within two weeks about its pricing policies and channel switching practices. The agency is examining whether companies are luring customers to upgrade to more expensive digital services. RCN said it will provide information requested by the FCC.


I don't see it as being deceptive, said Bruce Leichtman of Leichtman Research Group, a cable industry research firm. RCN is doing it to stay competitive.


RCN partners with building owners to offer service to residents in co-ops and condominiums. It has a struck a deal with some buildings to offer the first digital converter free to subscribers. Since a converter is needed for each TV set in the home, customers who have more than one TV set have to pay $2.95 a month for each converter.


Mr. Ontiveros said RCN has been mailing notices to subscribers 30 days before their area is changed over. Subscribers are notified to obtain a converter by a certain time. Subsequent mailers are sent seven, five and one day before the shift.


I am happy with how the switchover has gone, said Mr. Ontiveros, noting that RCN has set up in customers' buildings to offer equipment. We want to make sure it is convenient and easy for residents.
http://www.crainsnewyork.com/apps/pb...FREE&nocache=1


----------



## jcc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disafan* /forum/post/15011015
> 
> 
> This is the issue as I understand it. The FCC has mandated that either a carrier has to carry analog basic service through 2012 or go all-digital, in which case they must provide a converter box for all customers requesting it for the first year, after which you get the privilege of paying.




Not entirely true. Subscribers MUST be able to tune to broadcast channels with JUST their digital TV tuners. That is, WITHOUT additional equipment from cable co.


----------



## JeffMoney

About time now all of my new HD channels work, from oct. 22 new HD channels , so its about time they fixed it, lets see what will be the 17 new ones coming by year end..


----------



## zas

 http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/11/06...in-raleigh-nc/


----------



## disafan

If only in NY. MGM HD isn't everything, but it is a channel full of movies. Some of which I might want to watch. I can respect that.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zas* /forum/post/15017383
> 
> http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/11/06...in-raleigh-nc/



This has been happening in many regions for the last month or so....


I've been expecting a NY announcement for a while.... surprised there hasn't been one yet.....


----------



## sdavie3

Has anyone gone from RCN to TWC? I am thinking about moving to RCN from TWC for their HD lineup now that they have killed all their analog channels and ramped up their HD offerings. However, I am hesitant to go because TWC keeps claiming that they will have 75 or 100, or whatever number of HD stations by the end of the year. I'm in Lower Manhattan and have only seen new stations come online in drips and drabs.


Below is the HD lineup for RCN. They are also offering me a much better deal, at least for the first year (Internet @ 20Mbs, Cable with all the premium movies and a DVR for about $110/mo., which is around $50 cheaper than what I pay TWC now without Starz and the Movie Channel).


My building is also supposedly in negotiations with Verizon for Fios, but who knows how long that will last.


Lastly, I'm a sports nut and no MSG HD, MSG+ HD, NHL HD, NBA TV with Fios is a huge letdown. Any word on whether TWC will get NFL Network HD, NBA TV HD, and NHL HD in So. Manhattan?


Thanks, any advice would be much appreciated.


RCN HD: Line up:


WCBS HD

WNBC HD

WNYW HD (Fox)

WABC HD

WWOR HD (MY 9)

WPIX HD (CW)

WNET HD (Thirteen)

A&E HD

TBS HD

TNT HD

FX HD

Animal Planet HD

Lifetime HD

Lifetime Movie Network HD

ABC Family HD

Food Network HD

HGTV HD

Planet Green HD

Disney Channel HD

Toon Disney HD

CNN HD

Fox News HD

Fox Business News HD

The Weather Channel HD

Travel Channel HD

Discovery Channel HD

History HD

TLC HD

BIO HD

National Geographic Channel HD

Science Channel HD

ESPNU HD

ESPN HD

ESPN2 HD

ESPNEWS HD

SportsNet New York HD

YES HD

Speed HD

NFL Network HD

VERSUS HD

NHL HD

GOLF HD

HBO HD

HBO Family HD

HBO 2 HD

HBO Signature HD

HBO Zone HD

HBO Comedy HD

Cinemax HD

Moremax HD

Actionmax HD

Showtime HD

Showtime TOO HD

TMC HD

Starz HD

Starz Kids HD

Starz Edge HD

Starz Comedy HD

Discovery HD Theater

Smithsonian HD

HDNet

HDNet Movies

MGM HD

Hallmark Movie Channel HD


----------



## eddieb187

Anyone experiencing signal issues.

Max HD and Starz HD have been tiling and the sound cutting in and out for quite some time now.

When I call CS Rep sees the same thing yet they send a tech out.

Headend issue I would think.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sdavie3* /forum/post/15019823
> 
> 
> Has anyone gone from RCN to TWC? I am thinking about moving to RCN from TWC for their HD lineup now that they have killed all their analog channels and ramped up their HD offerings. However, I am hesitant to go because TWC keeps claiming that they will have 75 or 100, or whatever number of HD stations by the end of the year. I'm in Lower Manhattan and have only seen new stations come online in drips and drabs.
> 
> 
> Below is the HD lineup for RCN. They are also offering me a much better deal, at least for the first year (Internet @ 20Mbs, Cable with all the premium movies and a DVR for about $110/mo., which is around $50 cheaper than what I pay TWC now without Starz and the Movie Channel).
> 
> 
> My building is also supposedly in negotiations with Verizon for Fios, but who knows how long that will last.
> 
> 
> Lastly, I'm a sports nut and no MSG HD, MSG+ HD, NHL HD, NBA TV with Fios is a huge letdown. Any word on whether TWC will get NFL Network HD, NBA TV HD, and NHL HD in So. Manhattan?
> 
> 
> Thanks, any advice would be much appreciated.
> 
> 
> RCN HD: Line up:
> 
> 
> WCBS HD
> 
> WNBC HD
> 
> WNYW HD (Fox)
> 
> WABC HD
> 
> WWOR HD (MY 9)
> 
> WPIX HD (CW)
> 
> WNET HD (Thirteen)
> 
> A&E HD
> 
> TBS HD
> 
> TNT HD
> 
> FX HD
> 
> Animal Planet HD
> 
> Lifetime HD
> 
> Lifetime Movie Network HD
> 
> ABC Family HD
> 
> Food Network HD
> 
> HGTV HD
> 
> Planet Green HD
> 
> Disney Channel HD
> 
> Toon Disney HD
> 
> CNN HD
> 
> Fox News HD
> 
> Fox Business News HD
> 
> The Weather Channel HD
> 
> Travel Channel HD
> 
> Discovery Channel HD
> 
> History HD
> 
> TLC HD
> 
> BIO HD
> 
> National Geographic Channel HD
> 
> Science Channel HD
> 
> ESPNU HD
> 
> ESPN HD
> 
> ESPN2 HD
> 
> ESPNEWS HD
> 
> SportsNet New York HD
> 
> YES HD
> 
> Speed HD
> 
> NFL Network HD
> 
> VERSUS HD
> 
> NHL HD
> 
> GOLF HD
> 
> HBO HD
> 
> HBO Family HD
> 
> HBO 2 HD
> 
> HBO Signature HD
> 
> HBO Zone HD
> 
> HBO Comedy HD
> 
> Cinemax HD
> 
> Moremax HD
> 
> Actionmax HD
> 
> Showtime HD
> 
> Showtime TOO HD
> 
> TMC HD
> 
> Starz HD
> 
> Starz Kids HD
> 
> Starz Edge HD
> 
> Starz Comedy HD
> 
> Discovery HD Theater
> 
> Smithsonian HD
> 
> HDNet
> 
> HDNet Movies
> 
> MGM HD
> 
> Hallmark Movie Channel HD



I would stay with RCN for now if I were you. Manhattan does not have nearly as many channels as you listed on RCN. We are still waiting to catch up with the other boroughs and we really do not know exactly when that will happen, maybe by the end of the year but there is no official word on that at this time


----------



## artifact

I have been searching in the thread, as I am sure this has been answered, but come up empty- I have just received my "Fios is Negotiating with my building" e-mail. I would like to continue TWC when I have Fios installed. In terms of installation, wiring, etc, is there any reason why they both can't be hooked up at the same time?


Thanks-


----------



## JMillion

finally can see all the channels that were added back near the end of Oct. now just waiting for Spike/USA HD. lol. and yea i wish NY1 was working last friday for the Halloween parade too


----------



## Khurram

Has anyone had any luck getting their bill lowered by TWC?

I currently pay about 170 per month for two dvr's , internet and 3 premium channels.

I tried calling them up and canceling hoping they would ask why I wanted to cancel and lower my bill a bit but the guy just said fine we'll send over a technician.

Has anyone had any luck by saying they are switching to fios?

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## MacAlert

I just got some money taken off and am paying $29.95 for the standard internet service. The only reason why I got this discount was because the stupid engineers don't want to work on my area because my area is not "overloaded." My internet doesn't go over 1000kbps after 8pm.


EDIT: Didn't realize this was for the missing channels.


----------



## Khurram

I dont really have any issues besides it being to expensive so your situation probably won't work for me.


I've heard people getting 30-40 dollars knocked off their bill just for asking.

I got the cold shoulder. Perhaps I should call again?


----------



## DNINE

Did you tell them you were Canceling because a better deal came along? If so I would follow it through as much as you can. Ask for a Supervisor explain you would like to keep TW but Joes Cable is 20 percent less, don't be afraid to tell them you want a better deal.

I can say all this but waiting on hold for a "supervisor" with those dimwits at TW makes my head hurt. Seeing we don't have a choice at this time (which they might know) says it all.


Meanwhile are we going to get any any more HD ch's by the end of the year? Are they still saying 100 HD? Anyone hear anything new?


----------



## disafan

What's left to give NYC that they have contracts for? Again, I mean the outer boros. I know Manhattan deserves to match us, but that is coming,


There is MGM HD, but that is likely to take the place of Mojo, as many have said, which is still not a net increase. They don't have contracts for USA HD and Sci-Fi HD, despite demand.


There may be additional sports networks, but to be honest, I'm not a real sports buff.


There are things like AMC HD, Spike HD, Nick HD, etc, I suppose. Anyone have a list of what they can offer we don't have?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disafan* /forum/post/15030829
> 
> 
> What's left to give NYC that they have contracts for? Again, I mean the outer boros. I know Manhattan deserves to match us, but that is coming,
> 
> 
> There is MGM HD, but that is likely to take the place of Mojo, as many have said, which is still not a net increase. They don't have contracts for USA HD and Sci-Fi HD, despite demand.
> 
> 
> There may be additional sports networks, but to be honest, I'm not a real sports buff.
> 
> 
> There are things like AMC HD, Spike HD, Nick HD, etc, I suppose. Anyone have a list of what they can offer we don't have?



TWC national thread

http://avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=652328


----------



## disafan

So...that leaves, if I read correctly...


Fuse-HD(In S.I. only so far, I think)

Crime and Investigation HD

Sleuth-HD(Launch TBA)

TV-One-HD(Launch Q4 2008)

MGM HD


For non-sports at least. We seem to have all the premium HDs, or supposed to. I heard some people have had trouble with that(Still acknowledging Manhattan is being shorted).


So, assuming that, do they have enough channels they haven't offered to have 100 by year's end unless they finalize some deals?


----------



## EricScott

On the UES and my cable and internet were down for most of Thursday for no apparent reason. Then today I noticed I am getting insane fast download speeds - 28mbps down and 500k up. Couldn't believe it. I know RR is adding Turbo or whatever they call it. It costs extra and I definitely didn't request it.


Anyone else notice anything?


----------



## DNINE

If I can get what SI has I would be be content for now. I don't need any more Sports. Manhattan hasn't gotten any new HD Ch's in a long time.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disafan* /forum/post/15031419
> 
> 
> So...that leaves, if I read correctly...
> 
> 
> Fuse-HD(In S.I. only so far, I think)
> 
> Crime and Investigation HD
> 
> Sleuth-HD(Launch TBA)
> 
> TV-One-HD(Launch Q4 2008)
> 
> MGM HD
> 
> 
> For non-sports at least. We seem to have all the premium HDs, or supposed to. I heard some people have had trouble with that(Still acknowledging Manhattan is being shorted).
> 
> 
> So, assuming that, do they have enough channels they haven't offered to have 100 by year's end unless they finalize some deals?



Here's some more we should be looking out for:


-4 more via the Comcast networks launching 12/8 (Versus/Golf-HD splitting in 2, G4, E!, Style)

-NBATVHD (Mojo had games.... but now its needed)

-MLBHD (launches 1/1/09)

-Viacom Networks should be available eventually... once a deal between them and Time Warner Cable is reached.... (County Music Channel, Nickelodeon, MTV, VH1, Spike)

-Same with NBC-Universal (Sci-Fi, Bravo, USA, CNBC)

-and the Rainbow Media (Cablevision) owned (WE, AMC, IFC, Fuse)


----------



## broadwayblue

Hey guys, what is the TWC North/South cutoff again? I know it's 86th St on the East side, but forgot which street it is on the West side. Thanks.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/15032920
> 
> 
> Hey guys, what is the TWC North/South cutoff again? I know it's 86th St on the East side, but forgot which street it is on the West side. Thanks.


 http://www.timewarnercable.com/Media...0908-RP-MN.pdf 



86th east / 79th west


----------



## broadwayblue

Thanks for the tip...wasn't sure about the West side. My buddy makes the North zone by a few blocks, which is a good thing I assume, as he's also waiting for more HD.


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artifact* /forum/post/15024199
> 
> 
> I have been searching in the thread, as I am sure this has been answered, but come up empty- I have just received my "Fios is Negotiating with my building" e-mail. I would like to continue TWC when I have Fios installed. In terms of installation, wiring, etc, is there any reason why they both can't be hooked up at the same time?
> 
> 
> Thanks-



If you are taking FiOS TV service alongside your TWC service, it will require all-new coaxial runs from your Fiber box to your television. If you are NOT taking FiOS TV service (but are taking FiOS Internet or phone) then they will run new Ethernet to your computer in order to provide Internet service, but will otherwise leave your TWC coax wiring alone.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EricScott* /forum/post/15031818
> 
> 
> On the UES and my cable and internet were down for most of Thursday for no apparent reason. Then today I noticed I am getting insane fast download speeds - 28mbps down and 500k up. Couldn't believe it. I know RR is adding Turbo or whatever they call it. It costs extra and I definitely didn't request it.
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice anything?



What speeds do you get using these measuring sites?

http://www.giganews.com/test_connect.html 

http://www2.verizon.net/micro/speedtest/hsi/ 


NY: http://www.speakeasy.net/speedtest/ 


A_C


----------



## dad1153

From Fredfa's "Hot Off The Press" thread:

*The Business of Television*
*MGM HD Ink’s Carriage Pact With AT&T’s U-verse*
*Deal Gives HD Movie Channel Another Key Distribution Partner*

By Linda Moss, *Multichannel News* - November 10, 2008

*MGM HD is marking its first anniversary* by landing a carriage deal with AT&T’s U-verse service, and *by picking up distribution on cable systems that have been carrying Mojo HD, which is going dark next month*.


“The bandwidth became available and we went out there and basically raised our hands and said, ‘Take us,’” said Doug Lee, executive vice president of worldwide digital media for Metro-Goldwyn-Mayer Studios. “We’ve got big movies on our service. It looked like a good HD replacement.”


With its new AT&T pact, MGM HD now has affiliation deals with all the major distributors, namely DirecTV, Dish Network, Comcast, Time Warner Cable, Verizon and Bright House Networks, according to Lee.


Starting Monday, U-verse TV will offer MGM HD, which launched Oct. 10 last year, as part of the service’s HD premium package, a new tier that can be added to an HD subscription for an additional $5 a month. AT&T U-verse TV HD service is available for $10 a month with any U-verse programming package.


“It’s another nationwide distributor for us,” Lee said of MGM HD’s new U-verse agreement. “It’s a nationwide deal. As they grow, we’re going to be on an HD tier with them. So it’s not their full sub base.”


The AT&T deal follows on the heels of Verizon starting its rollout last month of MGM HD, which offers a library of classic and contemporary films in HD, 1080i.


Last month, AT&T announced that it was bolstering its HD basic offering, adding 30 new HD networks, taking it to more than 75 channels.


In addition to its new AT&T affiliation deal, MGM HD is seizing the opportunity presented by the demise of Mojo HD, the male-targeted service that is being shut down in December by In Demand Networks, which is owned by Comcast, Time Warner Cable and Cox Communications.

*When MGM HD heard that Mojo was going to be shut down, its affiliate sales force approached Time Warner systems about getting the soon-to-be-defunct network’s slot, according to Lee. He expects MGM HD to pick up close to 1 million of Mojo HD’s former homes.*

*“A lot of Time Warner systems have the bandwidth to accommodate an earlier launch for us now,” Lee said.* “In a lot of systems that were probably going to launch us next year, almost all those launches moved up to fourth quarter this year.”


Lee declined to comment on how many total subscribers MGM HD has now, but he claimed that the network is at twice its original projections. *He’s also hopeful that Time Warner will launch MGM HD in New York City and Los Angeles by the end of the year.*


MGM HD is still talking to cable operators it doesn’t have deals with, such as Cox Communications, Charter Communications, Cablevision Systems and the National Cable Television Cooperative, according to Lee.


This year is the first CTAM conference that MGM HD is participating in, and it was set to co-host a screening of the new James Bond movie, Quantum of Solace, this past Sunday in Boston.


MGM is partners with Viacom’s Paramount Pictures and Lionsgate in a new premium network set to launch next fall. MGM and the joint venture partners, Studio 3 Partners, were co-sponsoring the Bond movie sneak peak at CTAM.

http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6612166.html


----------



## JeffMoney

about time..


Manhattan, Brooklyn/Queens, Mount Vernon


November 7, 2008


Time Warner Cable’s agreements with programmers to carry their services routinely expire from time to time. We are usually able to obtain renewals or extensions of such agreements, and carriage of programming services is discontinued only in rare circumstances. The following agreements with programmers are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services in the near future:


Azteca America, BBC on Demand, Chinese Channel, Chinese Cinema, Encore, Encore Action, Encore Drama, Encore Love, Encore Mystery, Encore Western, Encore WAM, Fuel TV, Great American Country (GAC), Game Show Network, HITN, NBA TV, NHL Network, Oxygen on Demand, Sci Fi Channel, Showtime, Showtime Beyond, Showtime Extreme, Showtime Family, Showtime Next, Showtime ShowCase, Showtime Too, Sleuth, Starz, Starz in Black, Starz Cinema, Starz Comedy, Starz Edge, Starz Kids & Family, Supercanal, The Movie Channel, The Movie Channel Xtra, The Arabic Channel, RTVi, RAI, NGTV, TV Japan, Universal HD, USA Network, and WNBC.


In addition from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned for customers in Manhattan, Brooklyn, Queens, and Mt. Vernon:


We have just been notified by the program provider of NBA programming that it has decided, effective November 10th, to discontinue its NBA Preview channel, the promotional barker channel currently being carried on basic service on channel 400. Further, the program provider has decided, effective November 11th, to feature additional NBA League Pass Games on Channel 410 as part of their NBA League Pass Sports Package. Please also be advised that Team HD, which we formerly notified you would be added to Channel 410, will now be added to Channel 411, effective December 17th.


Effective November 19th: In Manhattan: We will add additional channel positions for the following premium services: HBO HD will now appear only on 780 and 651, Cinemax HD on 776 and 658, Starz HD on 777 and676, and Showtime HD will now appear on 779 and 666.


Effective December 8th: In Manhattan, Brooklyn, Queens: Prayer Channel on 97 will be renamed The NET.


Effective December 17th: In Manhattan, Brooklyn, Queens, and Mt. Vernon We will launch Crossings TV on channel 503 for digital tier customers; Discovery Familia on 870, Cine Mexicano on 871, TV Colombia on 872 and Latele Novela on 873 for DTV en Español customers; NBA TV HD on 461 to HD Xtra customers and TEAM HD on 411 to NBA League Pass customers. VS/Golf HD on 794 will change to VS HD.


In Manhattan: HBO HD will now appear only on 651, Cinemax HD on 658, Starz HD on 676, and Showtime HD will now only appear on 666. In Manhattan and Mount Vernon: We will launch HD Movies on Demand on 700 which will be available on the following set-top boxes: Samsung HD3050, Scientific-Atlanta 4250 HDC, and Scientific-Atlanta 8300 HDC. In Brooklyn and Queens: We will launch the previously announced Korean Christian Television on ch. 533. In Northern Manhattan/Brooklyn/Queens: We will launch Golf HD on 779, Crime and Investigation HD on 686, Africa Channel HD on 787, TV One HD on 790, G4HD on 692, MGM HD on 796, *Chiller HD on 684, Sleuth HD on 685, Style HD on 689, Fuse HD on 691, Nick HD on 706, Lifetime HD on 712, CNBC HD on 715, USA HD on 716, SciFi HD on 717, Bravo HD on 718, E! HD on 724, QVC HD on 733, Spike HD on 736, HSN HD on 739.*


Additionally, in Northern Manhattan we will launch Tennis HD on 465, Big Ten Network HD on 472, CBS College Sports on 467, HBO2 HD on 652, HBO Signature HD on 653, HBO Family HD on 654, HBO Comedy HD on 655, HBO Zone HD on 656, HBO Latino HD on 657, More Max HD on 659, Action Max HD on 660, Thriller Max HD on 661, WMAX HD on 662, @MAX HD on 663, FiveStar Max on 664, Outer Max HD on 665, Sho 2 HD on 667, Showcase HD on 668, Sho Extreme HD on 669, TMC HD on 674, TMC Xtra HD on 675, Starz Edge HD on 677, Starz Kids & Family HD on 678, Starz Comedy HD on 681, Encore HD on 682, NY1 HD on 701, Palladia HD on 720, Cartoon HD on 722, FX HD on 737, ABC Family HD on 738, History HD on 740, Fox Business News HD on 743, Fox News HD on 744, A&E HD on 746, Disney HD on 749, Learning Channel HD on 752, Toon Disney HD on 760, Lifetime Movie Network HD on 762, Biography HD on 763, Discovery HD on 766, Planet Green HD on 768, Weather Channel HD on 772, Speed HD on 774, Science Channel HD on 775, Travel Channel HD on 788, ESPN News HD on 792, ESPN U HD on 793; Game HD on 791 & 445 for MLB an NHL package customers and NHL Network on 795 for Sports Tier and NHL package customers


In Mount Vernon: Universal HD will move from ch. 734 to 718. We will also launch Ovation on 83, Crime & Investigation HD on 686, G4HD on 692, Golf HD on 779, Africa Channel HD on 787, TV One HD on 790, MGM HD on 796, Chiller HD on 684, Sleuth HD on 685, Style HD on 689, Fuse HD on 691, QVC HD on 724, CNBC HD on 733, Spike HD on 734, Nick HD on 739, E! HD on 741, USA HD on 742, Lifetime HD on 743, SciFi HD on 744, Bravo HD on 746, and HSN HD on 772.


Please note that the launch and availability of the services indicated in BOLD are entirely contingent upon contractual negotiations. Accordingly, it is possible that the specified service may not launch on this date.


The previously announced launch of FUSE HD in Brooklyn, Queens, and Mount Vernon has been postponed. The previously announced launch of Tennis Channel HD, in these same systems, occurred on 10/22.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/15041174
> 
> 
> Additionally, in Northern Manhattan we will launch Tennis HD on 465, Big Ten Network HD on 472, CBS College Sports on 467, HBO2 HD on 652, HBO Signature HD on 653, HBO Family HD on 654, HBO Comedy HD on 655, HBO Zone HD on 656, HBO Latino HD on 657, More Max HD on 659, Action Max HD on 660, Thriller Max HD on 661, WMAX HD on 662, @MAX HD on 663, FiveStar Max on 664, Outer Max HD on 665, Sho 2 HD on 667, Showcase HD on 668, Sho Extreme HD on 669, TMC HD on 674, TMC Xtra HD on 675, Starz Edge HD on 677, Starz Kids & Family HD on 678, Starz Comedy HD on 681, Encore HD on 682, NY1 HD on 701, Palladia HD on 720, Cartoon HD on 722, FX HD on 737, ABC Family HD on 738, History HD on 740, Fox Business News HD on 743, Fox News HD on 744, A&E HD on 746, Disney HD on 749, Learning Channel HD on 752, Toon Disney HD on 760, Lifetime Movie Network HD on 762, Biography HD on 763, Discovery HD on 766, Planet Green HD on 768, Weather Channel HD on 772, Speed HD on 774, Science Channel HD on 775, Travel Channel HD on 788, ESPN News HD on 792, ESPN U HD on 793; Game HD on 791 & 445 for MLB an NHL package customers and NHL Network on 795 for Sports Tier and NHL package customers



Good news for northern manhattan.....but what about the rest of us who live below 86th street/79th street????!!!


----------



## AndyHDTV

WOW.

If all this is going down in December then it it obvious that there is no time to get Southern Manhattan up to speed before the end of the year. I guess they are doing what RCN is doing and are hopefully aiming for Feb. I better start seeing some analogs disappering next month here in Man. South.


----------



## Berk32

Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## dad1153

Booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo























(yes, I live in Manhattan South).


----------



## Berk32

gotta do it twice


Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## dad1153

Booooooo... aww, screw it!


----------



## Berk32

Anyone still wondering if we'll have 100 HD channels by the end of the year?


----------



## Berk32

don't worry, southern manhattan, it will probably only be a few weeks later (just keep looking out for analog channels being removed... once that happens, you'll know it won't be long)


----------



## DNINE

Nice


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15041702
> 
> 
> don't worry, southern manhattan, it will probably only be a few weeks later (just keep looking out for analog channels being removed... once that happens, you'll know it won't be long)



This is really unfair, everyone gets tons of HD Channels except S. Manhattan.


----------



## jcc

Kind of funny that TWC didn't give it crap about giving us HD and now all of a sudden with Fios coming, they're scrambling. I can't wait until I get the chance to tell TWC to go F$%! themselves when I switch services. They deserve it!


----------



## TravKoolBreeze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15041609
> 
> 
> Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



Quoted for Truth. Happy days in a month and a week. Hopefully the deals in bold will be signed.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcc* /forum/post/15042388
> 
> 
> Kind of funny that TWC didn't give it crap about giving us HD and now all of a sudden with Fios coming, they're scrambling. I can't wait until I get the chance to tell TWC to go F$%! themselves when I switch services. They deserve it!



'to be fair'.... this process took over 2 years....


TWC NY/NJ covers ALOT of customers.... many using the oldest cable system in the country... much of which is underground



it's going to take FiOS another 5+ years to be able to service the entire region.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15042433
> 
> 
> 'to be fair'.... this process took over 2 years....
> 
> 
> TWC NY/NJ covers ALOT of customers.... many using the oldest cable system in the country... much of which is underground
> 
> 
> 
> it's going to take FiOS another 5+ years to be able to service the entire region.



I am just really tired of waiting. It seems like S. Manhattan has the worst HD lineup in the nation when it should have one of the best. If they would just give us some kind of time frame that would be helpful.


----------



## Gooddog

*Hudson Valley*


November 7, 2008


...................

In addition from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned for customers in Hudson Valley:


We have just been notified by the program provider of NBA programming that it has decided, effective November 10th, to discontinue its NBA Preview channel, the promotional barker channel currently being carried on basic service on channel 400. Further, the program provider has decided, effective November 11th, to feature additional NBA League Pass Games on Channel 410 as part of their NBA League Pass Sports Package. Please also be advised that Team HD, which we formerly notified you would be added to Channel 410, will now be added to Channel 411, effective December 17th.


We are in the process of negotiating with WBNG, WTEN, WRGB and WBRE so that effective December 17th, or shortly thereafter, they will no longer be carried in analog format on the systems in our Hudson Valley region on which they are currently carried, but will remain available in the clear on the basic tier to customers with digital capable equipment or digital televisions with QAM tuners. However, if we are unable to reach an agreement for digital carriage, it is currently our intention to continue our carriage of these services until December 31st, or shortly thereafter, at which time we may discontinue our carriage of these services.


Effective November 19th: The previously announced HD channel additions for this date have been revised. The services launching on that date are as follows: CNN HD on 716, Discovery HD on 715 and Animal Planet HD on 779.


Effective December 17th: We will launch Crossings TV on channel 503 for digital tier customers; Discovery Familia on 870, Cine Mexicano on 871, TV Colombia on 872 and Latele Novela on 873 for DTV en Español customers; NBA TV HD on 461 to HD Xtra customers and TEAM HD on 411 to NBA League Pass customers . VS/Golf HD on 773 will change to Golf HD. EWTN will move from 28 to 59. We will launch A&E HD on 729, Speed HD on 786, TLC HD on 739, Versus HD on 781, Weather Channel HD on 735, Big Ten Network HD on 472,USA HD on 730, *Nick HD* on 732, History HD on 748, Science HD on 777, Lifetime Movie Network HD on 752 and Disney HD on 738


Please note that the launch and availability of the services indicated in *BOLD* are entirely contingent upon contractual negotiations. Accordingly, it is possible that the specified service may not launch on this date.


Also occurring on December 17th: In Kingston, Woodstock, Poughkeepsie and Rhinebeck: WNYW on channels 3 & 5 will only be available on channel 5. In New Paltz: WRGB channel 20 will move to channel 8 and SUNY NP channel 8 will move to 20. In Port Jervis, Monticello and Tusten: WYOU will no longer be available on ch. 8.


----------



## broadwayblue

AWESOME!


THANK YOU VERIZON FOR MAKING THIS ALL POSSIBLE!!!


Anyone actually count how many channels are being added? It's like I'll be going from 32 to 82 overnight. I won't complain for lack of missing HD channels for a month, I promise.


----------



## MacAlert

Too bad they still can't fix their internet.


----------



## HDTV Dude

I am looking to upgrade my 2 Scientific Atlantic 8300 HD DVR's to one of the 3 newer models (Samsung HD3050, Scientific-Atlanta 4250 HDC, and Scientific-Atlanta 8300 HDC) that will allow me to view the upcomming HD on Demand channel. Can anyone share their experience or opinion on which of the 3 models is best?


----------



## alleg23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV Dude* /forum/post/15045210
> 
> 
> I am looking to upgrade my 2 Scientific Atlantic 8300 HD DVR's to one of the 3 newer models (Samsung HD3050, Scientific-Atlanta 4250 HDC, and Scientific-Atlanta 8300 HDC) that will allow me to view the upcomming HD on Demand channel. Can anyone share their experience or opinion on which of the 3 models is best?



i have an 8300hdc with navigator.


its buggy and slow, but i like how it handles conflicts. for me, pip is buggy. if i swap the pic 2-3 times, the box gets confused. by slow, it some times takes a sec ot two for the box to respond to remote commands. it doesnt always happen, so it isnt something i get used to.


----------



## carl2680

I knew it that it was coming, now why they are adding QVC HD please. the good news is that we are going to get all the NBC universal channels yesssss...


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/15045747
> 
> 
> I knew it that it was coming, now why they are adding QVC HD please.



Because they're adding everything there is at this point



> Quote:
> the good news is that we are going to get all the NBC universal channels yesssss...



hopefully


----------



## carl2680

So they decided to add NBATVHD on the HDextra package insteade of MGNHD which will basically a basic HD channel, that is good n ews.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/15045813
> 
> 
> So they decided to add NBATVHD on the HDextra package insteade of MGNHD which will basically a basic HD channel, that is good n ews.



the entire sports package is included in the HD Extra package - thats why NBATVHD is being added to it.


and its not 100% clear what level MGM will be added at.


----------



## hdtvfan2005




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV Dude* /forum/post/15045210
> 
> 
> I am looking to upgrade my 2 Scientific Atlantic 8300 HD DVR's to one of the 3 newer models (Samsung HD3050, Scientific-Atlanta 4250 HDC, and Scientific-Atlanta 8300 HDC) that will allow me to view the upcomming HD on Demand channel. Can anyone share their experience or opinion on which of the 3 models is best?



TWC is also testing a new Samsung HD-DVR called the SMT-H3090.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15045770
> 
> 
> Because they're adding everything there is at this point



Speaking of everything...is there anything that wasn't included in the list of soon to be added channels?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/15045920
> 
> 
> Speaking of everything...is there anything that wasn't included in the list of soon to be added channels?



All but 2 channels TWC has known rights to is listed (missing Outdoor Channel and WealthTV)


As for anything else that exists.... lets see...


The Voom channels.... (don't get your hopes up on seeing those)

No MTV, Country Music TV, or VH1 (no TWC region has them - but we are getting other Viacom channels Spike and Nickelodeon)

AMC/IFC/We (Rainbow Media/Cablevision) also not listed, but i believe some of their little HD content is on HD OnDemand Showcase anyways.

Fueltv HD (I'm just going thru the list)

MavTV

NFL Network

Smithsonian Channel

WGN

and maybe a few other channels I've never heard of...


----------



## TravKoolBreeze

BTW: I hope they add History International & Biography SD on Dec 17 in N. Manhattan. Not so I could watch Biography SD but see what History International is all about.


----------



## DNINE

What's going to happen with the HBO, SHO...etc On Demand Ch's ?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TravKoolBreeze* /forum/post/15046800
> 
> 
> BTW: I hope they add History International & Biography SD on Dec 17 in N. Manhattan. Not so I could watch Biography SD but see what History International is all about.



Well they're already sending it out.... They are fully accessible via diagnostic mode and tuning in to the right QAM frequency and ch#.... I don't understand why they don't just add it to the lineup....


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/15046815
> 
> 
> What's going to happen with the HBO, SHO...etc On Demand Ch's ?



what do you mean?


right now there are no plans for HD on Demand from them (unless its included on HD Showcase OnDemand)


----------



## daniels1994

I can't believe I'm paying $106/month on channels that we won't be getting below (southern manhattan, I guess zip code 10017 fits into S. Manhattan).

Why the love for Northern Manhattan and none for Southern Manhattan?


They had the audacity to call to try to bump me into thier 2 year lock up, I said no-way.



"Effective December 17th: In Manhattan, Brooklyn, Queens, and Mt. Vernon We will launch Crossings TV on channel 503 for digital tier customers; Discovery Familia on 870, Cine Mexicano on 871, TV Colombia on 872 and Latele Novela on 873 for DTV en Español customers; NBA TV HD on 461 to HD Xtra customers and TEAM HD on 411 to NBA League Pass customers. VS/Golf HD on 794 will change to VS HD.


In Manhattan: HBO HD will now appear only on 651, Cinemax HD on 658, Starz HD on 676, and Showtime HD will now only appear on 666. In Manhattan and Mount Vernon: We will launch HD Movies on Demand on 700 which will be available on the following set-top boxes: Samsung HD3050, Scientific-Atlanta 4250 HDC, and Scientific-Atlanta 8300 HDC. In Brooklyn and Queens: We will launch the previously announced Korean Christian Television on ch. 533. In Northern Manhattan/Brooklyn/Queens: We will launch Golf HD on 779, Crime and Investigation HD on 686, Africa Channel HD on 787, TV One HD on 790, G4HD on 692, MGM HD on 796, Chiller HD on 684, Sleuth HD on 685, Style HD on 689, Fuse HD on 691, Nick HD on 706, Lifetime HD on 712, CNBC HD on 715, USA HD on 716, SciFi HD on 717, Bravo HD on 718, E! HD on 724, QVC HD on 733, Spike HD on 736, HSN HD on 739.


Additionally, in Northern Manhattan we will launch Tennis HD on 465, Big Ten Network HD on 472, CBS College Sports on 467, HBO2 HD on 652, HBO Signature HD on 653, HBO Family HD on 654, HBO Comedy HD on 655, HBO Zone HD on 656, HBO Latino HD on 657, More Max HD on 659, Action Max HD on 660, Thriller Max HD on 661, WMAX HD on 662, @MAX HD on 663, FiveStar Max on 664, Outer Max HD on 665, Sho 2 HD on 667, Showcase HD on 668, Sho Extreme HD on 669, TMC HD on 674, TMC Xtra HD on 675, Starz Edge HD on 677, Starz Kids & Family HD on 678, Starz Comedy HD on 681, Encore HD on 682, NY1 HD on 701, Palladia HD on 720, Cartoon HD on 722, FX HD on 737, ABC Family HD on 738, History HD on 740, Fox Business News HD on 743, Fox News HD on 744, A&E HD on 746, Disney HD on 749, Learning Channel HD on 752, Toon Disney HD on 760, Lifetime Movie Network HD on 762, Biography HD on 763, Discovery HD on 766, Planet Green HD on 768, Weather Channel HD on 772, Speed HD on 774, Science Channel HD on 775, Travel Channel HD on 788, ESPN News HD on 792, ESPN U HD on 793; Game HD on 791 & 445 for MLB an NHL package customers and NHL Network on 795 for Sports Tier and NHL package customers"


----------



## daniels1994




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV Dude* /forum/post/15045210
> 
> 
> I am looking to upgrade my 2 Scientific Atlantic 8300 HD DVR's to one of the 3 newer models (Samsung HD3050, Scientific-Atlanta 4250 HDC, and Scientific-Atlanta 8300 HDC) that will allow me to view the upcomming HD on Demand channel. Can anyone share their experience or opinion on which of the 3 models is best?



Why would you upgrade into these models?. I'll bet they will charge $5/rental. You are better off going with Netflix.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daniels1994* /forum/post/15047171
> 
> 
> I can't believe I'm paying $106/month on channels that we won't be getting below (southern manhattan, I guess zip code 10017 fits into S. Manhattan).
> 
> Why the love for Northern Manhattan and none for Southern Manhattan?
> 
> 
> They had the audacity to call to try to bump me into thier 2 year lock up, I said no-way.



Be patient at this point...


Southern Manhattan is basically the oldest cable system in the country. They been working on upgrading the system for 2+ years. It should only be a few more weeks after the northern half of manhattan


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daniels1994* /forum/post/15047188
> 
> 
> Why would you upgrade into these models?. I'll bet they will charge $5/rental. You are better off going with Netflix.



There are 2 HD OnDemand channels.

1 is free, and has all sorts of TV content.

1 is PPV.


and im sure most would not be better off going to netflix if they dont rent movies more than a few times a month


----------



## daniels1994




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15047220
> 
> 
> umm... what?



Movies on Demand HD (Channel 700): I don't see the price on the rental, but I bet it will be $5 or $6 per movie.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daniels1994* /forum/post/15047235
> 
> 
> Movies on Demand HD (Channel 700): I don't see the price on the rental, but I bet it will be $5 or $6 per movie.



yes its $5 per movie, what exactly is your point?


----------



## daniels1994




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15047220
> 
> 
> There are 2 HD OnDemand channels.
> 
> 1 is free, and has all sorts of TV content.
> 
> 1 is PPV.
> 
> 
> and im sure most would not be better off going to netflix if they dont rent movies more than a few times a month





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15047310
> 
> 
> yes its $5 per movie, what exactly is your point?



Better off going with Netflix, just watch lots of movies, worth the $13/month. I manage to avg 7 movies/month. So $13 dividend by 7 or 8 movies. Do the math.


That's my point.


Kind Regards


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daniels1994* /forum/post/15047404
> 
> 
> Better off going with Netflix, just watch lots of movies, worth the $13/month. I manage to avg 7 movies/month. So $13 dividend by 7 or 8 movies. Do the math.
> 
> 
> That's my point.
> 
> 
> Kind Regards



'Math' is one thing.

most people dont plan out their movie watching in advance and dont want to wait for the dvd to arrive in the mail...



Also, we're talking about HD here...


How many people are gonna go out and buy Blu-Ray players at this point? Thats another big $$ you haven't taken into consideration.


----------



## pdroth

Blu-ray players are now under $200 if you know where to look for them.


And the PQ of a blu-ray disc can't be touched by TWC or even FIOS at this point. I've done the comparisons and my eyes don't lie.


P.S. Netflix offers Blu-ray discs and they almost always arrive the next day from the local facility in Flushing.


----------



## Berk32

yes.. for almost all people that visit this board regularly - netflix will make much more sense.


but we aren't the 'average tv viewer' - not even close.


----------



## carl2680




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/15047564
> 
> 
> Blu-ray players are now under $200 if you know where to look for them.
> 
> 
> And the PQ of a blu-ray disc can't be touched by TWC or even FIOS at this point. I've done the comparisons and my eyes don't lie.
> 
> 
> P.S. Netflix offers Blu-ray discs and they almost always arrive the next day from the local facility in Flushing.



Not only the picture quality, but the stunning sound, like Dolby TrueHD, DTS HD master audio, ect.

bottom line is this bluray picture is stunning 1080P, HD on demand is 1080i lite.


----------



## daniels1994

Thanks. At least I have found some people on my side.

I'm not saying that I'm totally right. It really all depends if you have the equipment and like watching movies over regular TV.


Berk32 has made some interesting points. So I'm not trying to out-step him.


----------



## UnnDunn

This officially makes Cablevision the runt of HD delivery in the City. Every other provider throughout the five boroughs provides more HD than Cablevision.


----------



## daniels1994




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/15048569
> 
> 
> This officially makes Cablevision the runt of HD delivery in the City. Every other provider throughout the five boroughs provides more HD than Cablevision.



I won't touch a product from James Dolan (Cablevision CEO) until the day he dies. He's the loser that hired Isiah Thomas who basically sank to the New York Knicks to the ground.


----------



## mikeM1

I noticed on Monday that FOX 5 News in the morning is finally in HD (at least in the studio and of course their FOX 5 HD copter shots). It's about time! They were just about the last local news show to go HD.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/15048723
> 
> 
> I noticed on Monday that FOX 5 News in the morning is finally in HD (at least in the studio and of course their FOX 5 HD copter shots). It's about time! They were just about the last local news show to go HD.



MY9 News will be the last to convert.

I dont watch Spanish programming but i think that there is only like 3-4 HD news in spanish around the country.

I wonder when 41 univision & 47 telemundo make the switch?


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/15048737
> 
> 
> MY9 News will be the last to convert.



Gotcha. I almost never watch them. The last time i =did=, i believe there were black bars on both sides, NOT impressive.


----------



## hansangb

Well, at least MY9 Yankee games were in HD this year. Last year, it was QUITE annoying when it was in SD.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/15051772
> 
> 
> Well, at least MY9 Yankee games were in HD this year. Last year, it was QUITE annoying when it was in SD.



They've been in HD for a few years.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15052104
> 
> 
> They've been in HD for a few years.



Really!?! I thought 2006/7 was in SD. I guess time flies!


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/15052530
> 
> 
> Really!?! I thought 2006/7 was in SD. I guess time flies!



First HD game on WWOR was in September '06.


----------



## alleg23

Despite the promise of lower prices with the entry of Verizon into the New York cable market, Crain’s New York Business newspaper is reporting that cable prices are instead rising fast.


Crain’s reports in its Nov. 9th edition that Cablevision, which has about 3.1 million TV customers in the New York metropolitan area, will increase the price of cable TV by an average of 3.5% next year. Time Warner Cable, with about 1.1 million New York City customers, is expected to follow with similar rate hikes.


Crain says that Verizon has increased its TV rates by 12%, to $47.99, since entering the New York metro market two years ago.


The cable companies say that price hikes are due to increased programming fees charged by broadcasters and content providers.


Crain’s noted that the Federal Communications Commission recently gave Time Warner Cable permission to raise rates in New York City on basic-cable TV, declaring that there is effective competition in the city, and eliminating the city's power to regulate basic-cable rates.


Time Warner Cable, the nation's second largest cable operator, said last week that its third-quarter profit rose 21 percent. The company earned $301 million in the quarter compared with $248 million a year ago. The cable operator said revenue climbed 8 percent to $4.34 billion from $4 billion.


----------



## JR_in_NYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/15048737
> 
> 
> MY9 News will be the last to convert.
> 
> I dont watch Spanish programming but i think that there is only like 3-4 HD news in spanish around the country.
> 
> I wonder when 41 univision & 47 telemundo make the switch?



Would love to have Univision & Telemundo switch over to HD come 2010. I forget which of these two spanish channels carries the World Cup. Their coverage is way better than ESPN/ABC.


----------



## dampfnudel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daniels1994* /forum/post/15047171
> 
> 
> "Effective December 17th: In Manhattan, Brooklyn, Queens, and Mt. Vernon We will launch Crossings TV on channel 503 for digital tier customers; Discovery Familia on 870, Cine Mexicano on 871, TV Colombia on 872 and Latele Novela on 873 for DTV en Español customers; NBA TV HD on 461 to HD Xtra customers and TEAM HD on 411 to NBA League Pass customers. VS/Golf HD on 794 will change to VS HD.
> 
> 
> In Manhattan: HBO HD will now appear only on 651, Cinemax HD on 658, Starz HD on 676, and Showtime HD will now only appear on 666. In Manhattan and Mount Vernon: We will launch HD Movies on Demand on 700 which will be available on the following set-top boxes: Samsung HD3050, Scientific-Atlanta 4250 HDC, and Scientific-Atlanta 8300 HDC. In Brooklyn and Queens: We will launch the previously announced Korean Christian Television on ch. 533. In Northern Manhattan/Brooklyn/Queens: We will launch Golf HD on 779, Crime and Investigation HD on 686, Africa Channel HD on 787, TV One HD on 790, G4HD on 692, MGM HD on 796, Chiller HD on 684, Sleuth HD on 685, Style HD on 689, Fuse HD on 691, Nick HD on 706, Lifetime HD on 712, CNBC HD on 715, USA HD on 716, SciFi HD on 717, Bravo HD on 718, E! HD on 724, QVC HD on 733, Spike HD on 736, HSN HD on 739.
> 
> 
> Additionally, in Northern Manhattan we will launch Tennis HD on 465, Big Ten Network HD on 472, CBS College Sports on 467, HBO2 HD on 652, HBO Signature HD on 653, HBO Family HD on 654, HBO Comedy HD on 655, HBO Zone HD on 656, HBO Latino HD on 657, More Max HD on 659, Action Max HD on 660, Thriller Max HD on 661, WMAX HD on 662, @MAX HD on 663, FiveStar Max on 664, Outer Max HD on 665, Sho 2 HD on 667, Showcase HD on 668, Sho Extreme HD on 669, TMC HD on 674, TMC Xtra HD on 675, Starz Edge HD on 677, Starz Kids & Family HD on 678, Starz Comedy HD on 681, Encore HD on 682, NY1 HD on 701, Palladia HD on 720, Cartoon HD on 722, FX HD on 737, ABC Family HD on 738, History HD on 740, Fox Business News HD on 743, Fox News HD on 744, A&E HD on 746, Disney HD on 749, Learning Channel HD on 752, Toon Disney HD on 760, Lifetime Movie Network HD on 762, Biography HD on 763, Discovery HD on 766, Planet Green HD on 768, Weather Channel HD on 772, Speed HD on 774, Science Channel HD on 775, Travel Channel HD on 788, ESPN News HD on 792, ESPN U HD on 793; Game HD on 791 & 445 for MLB an NHL package customers and NHL Network on 795 for Sports Tier and NHL package customers"



YES!!! We finally get USA HD, SciFi HD and Spike HD, at least here in Bklyn. Now I can see the final 10 episodes of BSG in HD beginning in January.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dampfnudel* /forum/post/15057963
> 
> 
> YES!!! We finally get USA HD, SciFi HD and Spike HD, at least here in Bklyn. Now I can see the final 10 episodes of BSG in HD beginning in January.



***hopefully.... they aren't 100% promising it just yet (they have a disclaimer that the contracts are still being negotiated)


----------



## lee7n

Is anyone having trouble with ShowtimeHD right now in Midtown East? Just getting a black screen even after reboot. Can't even watch the few HD channels we actually have


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/15060359
> 
> 
> Is anyone having trouble with ShowtimeHD right now in Midtown East? Just getting a black screen even after reboot. Can't even watch the few HD channels we actually have



It's working up here


----------



## HRAMOS1965

So does anybody knows how many analog channels we have left in southern manhattan so that we can get all those hd channels in northern manhattan


----------



## boisty

my showtime HD is blacked out too. Midtown east


----------



## net_synapse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *boisty* /forum/post/15061117
> 
> 
> my showtime HD is blacked out too. Midtown east



Dead for me also...


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HRAMOS1965* /forum/post/15061007
> 
> 
> So does anybody knows how many analog channels we have left in southern manhattan so that we can get all those hd channels in northern manhattan



plug the cable into a tv and find out for yourself...


last i heard you had them all...


----------



## lee7n

Showtime HD working this morning.


Does anyone know if the Jets Vs. Pats game will be in HD on WPIX tonight, the wpix website it does not say anything.


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/15062868
> 
> 
> Showtime HD working this morning.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if the Jets Vs. Pats game will be in HD on WPIX tonight, the wpix website it does not say anything.



It should be, as they will likely be retransmitting the NFL Network feed anyways.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/15062868
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if the Jets Vs. Pats game will be in HD on WPIX tonight, the wpix website it does not say anything.



Yes - it will be.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daniels1994* /forum/post/15047171
> 
> 
> Additionally, in Northern Manhattan we will launch Tennis HD on 465, Big Ten Network HD on 472, CBS College Sports on 467, HBO2 HD on 652, HBO Signature HD on 653, HBO Family HD on 654, HBO Comedy HD on 655, HBO Zone HD on 656, HBO Latino HD on 657, More Max HD on 659, Action Max HD on 660, Thriller Max HD on 661, WMAX HD on 662, @MAX HD on 663, FiveStar Max on 664, Outer Max HD on 665, Sho 2 HD on 667, Showcase HD on 668, Sho Extreme HD on 669, TMC HD on 674, TMC Xtra HD on 675, Starz Edge HD on 677, Starz Kids & Family HD on 678, Starz Comedy HD on 681, Encore HD on 682, NY1 HD on 701, Palladia HD on 720, Cartoon HD on 722, FX HD on 737, ABC Family HD on 738, History HD on 740, Fox Business News HD on 743, Fox News HD on 744, A&E HD on 746, Disney HD on 749, Learning Channel HD on 752, Toon Disney HD on 760, Lifetime Movie Network HD on 762, Biography HD on 763, Discovery HD on 766, Planet Green HD on 768, Weather Channel HD on 772, Speed HD on 774, Science Channel HD on 775, Travel Channel HD on 788, ESPN News HD on 792, ESPN U HD on 793; Game HD on 791 & 445 for MLB an NHL package customers and NHL Network on 795 for Sports Tier and NHL package customers"


Southern Manhattan screwed again!


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/15064546
> 
> Southern Manhattan screwed again!



calm down...

we knew this was coming... (once they killed analog service on the north end and nothing has been done on the south end)


At least you now know you're next - and it shouldn't be too much longer.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15064799
> 
> 
> calm down...
> 
> we knew this was coming... (once they killed analog service on the north end and nothing has been done on the south end)
> 
> 
> At least you now know you're next - and it shouldn't be too much longer.



I'm moving up North lol


----------



## johnosolis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/15041174
> 
> 
> about time..
> 
> 
> Manhattan, Brooklyn/Queens, Mount Vernon
> 
> 
> Please note that the launch and availability of the services indicated in BOLD are entirely contingent upon contractual negotiations. Accordingly, it is possible that the specified service may not launch on this date.



I am interpreting this to mean .... "We know we promised 100 HD channels by the end of the year, so we're going to list these ones here, even though we haven't purchased the rights to air them yet. Then when the end of the year comes around and we can't make good on our promise, we'll tell people it was the fault of the networks - - not our fault, when in fact we could carry these networks tomorrow if we were willing to pay the going rate for them."


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnosolis* /forum/post/15065798
> 
> 
> I am interpreting this to mean .... "We know we promised 100 HD channels by the end of the year, so we're going to list these ones here, even though we haven't purchased the rights to air them yet. Then when the end of the year comes around and we can't make good on our promise, we'll tell people it was the fault of the networks - - not our fault, when in fact we could carry these networks tomorrow if we were willing to pay the going rate for them."



you should be happy that they aren't just paying whatever the networks are demanding - that would drive our rates up more.


----------



## DNINE

Please note that the launch and availability of the services indicated in BOLD are entirely contingent upon contractual negotiations. Accordingly, it is possible that the specified service may not launch on this date.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnosolis* /forum/post/15065798
> 
> 
> I am interpreting this to mean .... "We know we promised 100 HD channels by the end of the year, so we're going to list these ones here, even though we haven't purchased the rights to air them yet. Then when the end of the year comes around and we can't make good on our promise, we'll tell people it was the fault of the networks - - not our fault, when in fact we could carry these networks tomorrow if we were willing to pay the going rate for them."




This is what caught my eye. Although in the past they have been on target when they have made these announcements.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/15069932
> 
> 
> This is what caught my eye. Although in the past they have been on target when they have made these announcements.




They just wanted to get a full list to inform everyone how they planned on getting to over 100 by the end of the year as promised...


If they aren't added on 12/17 - then we'll know that a deal couldn't be reached. (I assume at least some of them will be - if not all - so we'll be right around 100...)


----------



## Digiti

I have no audio on 661ThrMaxHD and 663 [email protected] for the few days. Also I have intermittent glitches, pixalation and freezing on 465 TennisHD. I am in Kew Gardens, Queens. Anyone else experiencing this ? I have tried rebooting my SA 8300HD several times but no joy. I called customer service and they talked me into a service call appt. I don't feel that a tech will be able to fix this because I think the problem in on their end only. Opinions please. Thanks.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alleg23* /forum/post/15045594
> 
> 
> i have an 8300hdc with navigator.
> 
> 
> its buggy and slow, but i like how it handles conflicts. for me, pip is buggy. if i swap the pic 2-3 times, the box gets confused. by slow, it some times takes a sec ot two for the box to respond to remote commands. it doesnt always happen, so it isnt something i get used to.



I think the issue is more to do with the crappy "new" software than the physical box. My 87 year old aunt had some issue and they gave her a new box; non DVR. Things she was used to changed, so the next time I visited, I took a look... immediately noticed the new software. Set her up so it was mostly like what she was used to... BUT I noticed on every channel change, the fleeting banner was permanent. She said she found it very annoying and called them the previous day. They KNEW about the issue as the CSR told her to press the Info button twice. I showed her how she only needed to press the Exit button once.


BUT, on any channel change, no longer is the banner temporary. Talk about 100% bush league!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daniels1994* /forum/post/15047171
> 
> 
> I can't believe I'm paying $106/month on channels that we won't be getting below (southern manhattan, I guess zip code 10017 fits into S. Manhattan).
> 
> Why the love for Northern Manhattan and none for Southern Manhattan?



Well, perhaps you aren't aware that when TWC started it's fiber rollout many years ago, they started it at the southern end and slowly moved north. I have a good bud who lives on 10th street and he got high-speed RR and all the digital channels a full 2 YEARS before I got it in northern Manhattan. Two years of far less channels, only a single premium channel for each service, no music channels AND I was relegated to 1.5 Mb/s DSL for IP connection.


I suspect you will NOT have to wait the same 2 years that I had to wait...


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Here's an interesting tale for my NY buds:


I filed a complaint with DOITT as soon as I saw they had decided to charge northern Manhattan MORE than southern Manhattan for cable service. Couple that with tons more HD channels everywhere else, PLUS the last rate hike was cam 9 *months* after the last rate hike, PLUS the fact the outer boroughs had price lock guarantees for the past 12-24 months. Basically my complaint was that DOITT was NOT doing their jobs, allowing rampant rate hikes in one borough while shielding the other boroughs, significant lack of service (why should folks in the same city pay the same for 30 HD channels as 70+ HD channels?).


This got me a call from a PR guy who seemed like he wanted to offer me a deal. Price lock to drop the 107 to 95 (cable/IP, double play) with no cancellation fee, PLUS I can add phone service for 5/mo first year, 10/mo second year. So my rate was 100 for the triple play. Not bad, so I went for it.


You know those ads they run about how Verizon had lots of added fees that make your bill more than what they told you it was going to be? You know, the Sir Charge (surcharge) ads?? Well, I got my bill and guess what? 9 (*NINE*) separate "sir charges" totaling 17 plus bucks! That is 17% ABOVE the rate I was told I'd be paying.


I check previous bills, I was generally paying something like 5 bucks per month in additional fees... so it's about 12 bucks/month for the phone service.


Talk about rip off!


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Needles to say, I fell on the floor when I heard we were about to get tons of new HD channels... but was VERY "scared" that it meant that in-house software disaster (for SDV). Now I see some posts alluding to dropped analog channels giving us the bandwidth. Do we know this *for sure*?


The way I figure it, it has to be 20-25 analog channels dropped to cover all the new stuff. Far as I remember, we had 70 some off analogs.


Does this REALLY mean that we get to keep out Passport/ECHO software?


I also have a sneaky feeling that they MAY not force the in-house disaster software on older boxes like 8300 HDs (which is what I have). They seem clear that to get some of the newer services (phone number on screen, start-over) I MUST get a new box, even though we know it's the software, not the box.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/15070419
> 
> 
> Needles to say, I fell on the floor when I heard we were about to get tons of new HD channels... but was VERY "scared" that it meant that in-house software disaster (for SDV). Now I see some posts alluding to dropped analog channels giving us the bandwidth. Do we know this *for sure*?
> 
> 
> The way I figure it, it has to be 20-25 analog channels dropped to cover all the new stuff. Far as I remember, we had 70 some off analogs.
> 
> 
> Does this REALLY mean that we get to keep out Passport/ECHO software?
> 
> 
> I also have a sneaky feeling that they MAY not force the in-house disaster software on older boxes like 8300 HDs (which is what I have). They seem clear that to get some of the newer services (phone number on screen, start-over) I MUST get a new box, even though we know it's the software, not the box.



They dropped about 40 analog channels. (well - almost dropped - they all have a "Call to get new service" message for the last few weeks - that'll obviously go away very soon)


Of course -the new OnDemand channels require the newer boxes.... so changing will be needed if you want that...


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/15070178
> 
> 
> I think the issue is more to do with the crappy "new" software than the physical box.



Hey RG, welcome back. Where were you-- out on the campaign trail?










Yeahthe 8300HDC navigatored software boxes are crap. I have a couple of them, unfortunately







I had to replace my Passport boxes (short version of long storybig fire in house about a month ago, no loss of life, possessions are history, going to take about a year to fix things,







finally relocated to temporary house and have HD again







).


Regarding the HDC, the positives do not out weigh the negatives. First impression was that it looked newer and better but it's not.


The reaction time for all commands is pitifully slow. The lack of time stamp on the buffer, while watching live or fast forwarding, etc. is a major disadvantage... also I already had recordings crash... And my biggest gripe is--I cannot deal with the buffer-less tuners when swapping them.


The positives- the on screen caller ID and the HD on demand channels are nice but not worth the switch.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/15071269
> 
> 
> Hey RG, welcome back. Where were you-- out on the campaign trail?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeahthe 8300HDC navigatored software boxes are crap. I have a couple of them, unfortunately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to replace my Passport boxes (short version of long storybig fire in house about a month ago, no loss of life, possessions are history, going to take about a year to fix things,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally relocated to temporary house and have HD again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> 
> Regarding the HDC, the positives do not out weigh the negatives. First impression was that it looked newer and better but it's not.
> 
> 
> The reaction time for all commands is pitifully slow. The lack of time stamp on the buffer, while watching live or fast forwarding, etc. is a major disadvantage... also I already had recordings crash... And my biggest gripe is--I cannot deal with the buffer-less tuners when swapping them.
> 
> 
> The positives- the on screen caller ID and the HD on demand channels are nice but not worth the switch.



FYI - it is still possible to get 8300HD boxes (if you are very lucky).


A friend of mine went to the Manhattan store this week and traded in his very buggy HDC.


----------



## JeffMoney

Now You see it Now you Dont on Oct. 22 TWC added cbs college HD on 467 , now as of yesterday its off the guide and when you call the cs they tell you it was never there, i thought they are suppose to know more than us..and i thought twc is suppose to be adding HD channels not taking them away..

they are such a joke , they are lucky i cant get direct tv ...

does anyone else have the same problem..?


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15071298
> 
> 
> FYI - it is still possible to get 8300HD boxes (if you are very lucky).
> 
> 
> A friend of mine went to the Manhattan store this week and traded in his very buggy HDC.












Thanks, I know they're still out there.


When I requested the installation for my new residence, I specifically instructed them no HDC boxes, customer will only take Passport boxes. Naturally,







the technician only had the crap boxes in his truck _and_ didn't have any notes on his work order _and_ he hasn't seen an older Passport box _in a long time._


When the dust (ashes) settle, I will go to a TW center and attempt a swap out... but right now it's low on my things to do list.


----------



## Kold Kuts

Anyone else notice the new "Enhanced TV" option pop-up when selecting NY1, FOX, TNT and a few others?


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kold Kuts* /forum/post/15073555
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice the new "Enhanced TV" option pop-up when selecting NY1, FOX, TNT and a few others?



I'm not noticing anything of the sort, altho that sounds kinda exciting.







Maybe it has something to do with your cable box?? I have the "older" 8300 one, the one with no problems.


----------



## mikeM1

Where does this popup show up on your screen?


----------



## JeffMoney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/15073904
> 
> 
> Where does this popup show up on your screen?



i get it too but i said its unavailable at this time


----------



## Kold Kuts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/15073904
> 
> 
> Where does this popup show up on your screen?



On the 8300HDC...


When you change channels, its a small pop up above the info bar. Now, It is only working on 701 (NY1)....earlier it was working on 701-710.....


When you press select for "For Enhanced TV", it take you to an ondemand channel that is related to the channel you are viewing. So, 710 CNN Enhanced TV redirects to the News & World On Demand ch. 1015. 701 NY1 takes you to NY1 On Demand ch 1110.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kold Kuts* /forum/post/15073555
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice the new "Enhanced TV" option pop-up when selecting NY1, FOX, TNT and a few others?




Yup, started seeing it today on my 8300HDC. Takes you to some ondemand stuff as far as I could tell.


----------



## DNINE

I don't see anything on my set. I have one of the older SA 8300DVR's the one that works, LOL







thats so funny.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/15071269
> 
> 
> Hey RG, welcome back. Where were you-- out on the campaign trail?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeahthe 8300HDC navigatored software boxes are crap. I have a couple of them, unfortunately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to replace my Passport boxes (short version of long storybig fire in house about a month ago, no loss of life, possessions are history, going to take about a year to fix things,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally relocated to temporary house and have HD again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> 
> Regarding the HDC, the positives do not out weigh the negatives. First impression was that it looked newer and better but it's not.
> 
> 
> The reaction time for all commands is pitifully slow. The lack of time stamp on the buffer, while watching live or fast forwarding, etc. is a major disadvantage... also I already had recordings crash... And my biggest gripe is--I cannot deal with the buffer-less tuners when swapping them.
> 
> 
> The positives- the on screen caller ID and the HD on demand channels are nice but not worth the switch.



Sorry to hear about the fire... I can give up the HD OnDemand and the phone number thing quite easily! The permanent banner thing is just too horrible.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/15076614
> 
> 
> I don't see anything on my set. I have one of the older SA 8300DVR's the one that works, LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats so funny.



Exactly....thank you! Makes me happy to *not* have the problems that the owners of the 8300HDC box have.


----------



## DNINE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/15078056
> 
> 
> Exactly....thank you! Makes me happy to *not* have the problems that the owners of the 8300HDC box have.



But we can't get some of the new HD ch's. I'm sure one of the newer boxes can't be all bad. The question is which one?


----------



## JeffMoney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/15078962
> 
> 
> But we can't get some of the new HD ch's. I'm sure one of the newer boxes can't be all bad. The question is which one?



i have the 8300hdc can anyone get CBS College sports in HD (467) bc as of the other day it does not even show up on my guide anymore..but the channel 457 in SD does work,,


----------



## Berk32

Northern Manhattan


ShowtimeHD was shifted to QAM Freq. 705 # 001


And guess what? Showtime2HD is on #003


Enjoy it for a month before they 'officially' add it.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/15079180
> 
> 
> i have the 8300hdc can anyone get CBS College sports in HD (467) ,



Yes


----------



## ht1948

Hmm, did they just change the QAM frequency for all three Starz HD channels? I seem to loose them since Fri. Anybody in the same boat?


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/15078056
> 
> 
> Exactly....thank you! Makes me happy to *not* have the problems that the owners of the 8300HDC box have.




To be honest, my 8300HDC hasn't been too bad. The only gripe I have is that when you pause or watch recorded shows, it doesn't show you the time frame when you pause/rew/fast-forward. You get the yellow bar so you can kind of tell where you are, but it doesn't tell you exactly where you are.


Other than that, I don't have too many complaints.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/15079856
> 
> 
> The only gripe I have is that when you pause or watch recorded shows, it doesn't show you the time frame when you pause/rew/fast-forward. You get the yellow bar so you can kind of tell where you are, but it doesn't tell you exactly where you are.



Yea, I agree (as I also recently posted) and off the top of my head, since I'm just starting to play with it


--The movie guide is not as complete as the one with the Passport systemno actors or director listed.


--If you're watching something and you want to see when it's on again before, with Passport, you could hit the guide and hit the search and it was done. With this new crap, if you hit the guide you have to alphabetically (or by genre) enter the thing you're watching to find it again.


--BUFFERLESS TUNERS!!










I'll list more as I continue to play with it but as I said, the negatives out weigh the positives.


----------



## cap_167




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15079322
> 
> 
> Northern Manhattan
> 
> 
> ShowtimeHD was shifted to QAM Freq. 705 # 001
> 
> 
> And guess what? Showtime2HD is on #003
> 
> 
> Enjoy it for a month before they 'officially' add it.



Is there a trick to be able to watch Showtime2HD using the SA8300HD before it goes "live" next month?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cap_167* /forum/post/15080677
> 
> 
> Is there a trick to be able to watch Showtime2HD using the SA8300HD before it goes "live" next month?



as far as i now - it can only be done on the 8300hd.


on the box - hold select and exit for about 5 seconds until you here a tone


then go to channel 1999 for diagnostic mode.


----------



## Berk32

new Northern Manhattan spreadsheet.


includes the 'hidden' Showtime2HD.


Also lots of the analog 'blue screens' are gone (some went black - some are gone completely)



If anyone in Queens/Brooklyn/SI that has an 8300HD box and can go into the diagnostic mode to see the frequencies wants to take a look - let us know if things line up (and fill in the blanks so we know where to look for the stuff you already have... if everything lines up...)

 

twcHD 11-16-08.zip 46.84765625k . file


----------



## panda10

So- I have the 8300HD and I'm happy with it except for 1 thing- no HD on demand.


I probably would only use this a couple of times a month- so maybe not worth the hassle to switch.


Is there any other reason to get the HDC? Will an external drive work with an HDC box? I do not look forward to losing all my shows. I have the entire last season on LOST sitting in my drive. Oh well.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *panda10* /forum/post/15082227
> 
> 
> Will an external drive work with an HDC box? I do not look forward to losing all my shows. I have the entire last season on LOST sitting in my drive. Oh well.



I'm pretty sure an external hard drive will work with the HDC box. However, an external hard drive will only function with the specific box it was set up with. You will not be able to watch your recordings with a new box.


As soon as I have a moment, I will be going to the TW Queens Center and (hopefully) swapping out these boxes for the older ones.


----------



## eljeffreynyc

I currently have timewarner cable in my house but two tvs don't have a converter box. I just have the coax cable on those two sets and am able to receive a few channels. Will I need to get digital converter boxes for those two sets for the upcoming analog shutdown in Feb.?


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eljeffreynyc* /forum/post/15083321
> 
> 
> I currently have timewarner cable in my house but two tvs don't have a converter box. I just have the coax cable on those two sets and am able to receive a few channels. Will I need to get digital converter boxes for those two sets for the upcoming analog shutdown in Feb.?



No, the “analog shutdown” pertains to the “over the air” transmission only, nothing to do with the cable signal.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eljeffreynyc* /forum/post/15083321
> 
> 
> I currently have timewarner cable in my house but two tvs don't have a converter box. I just have the coax cable on those two sets and am able to receive a few channels. Will I need to get digital converter boxes for those two sets for the upcoming analog shutdown in Feb.?



no. the analog shutdown only affects people using antennas.


----------



## Berk32

damn next page....


----------



## disafan

You all are and aren't correct. Remember, they could always shut down analog must-carry stations in the cable feed.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disafan* /forum/post/15086507
> 
> 
> You all are and aren't correct. Remember, they could always shut down analog must-carry stations in the cable feed.



...they are shutting down a lot of analog stations on the cable to give us more HDTV...


----------



## OSUBuckly

Anybody else having an outage in Astoria? I haven't had either cable or road runner since about noon on Sunday. Called TWC a couple times, but no outage has been reported in my area. I have to wait until tomorrow for a tech to come out. I figure it can't just be me because both cable and internet are completely gone (no information coming into the cable box either). Quite frustrating.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/15087949
> 
> 
> ...they are shutting down a lot of analog stations on the cable to give us more HDTV...



the analog that was shut down was all scrambled channels you needed a box for anyways (along with TNT)


The question being asked involves channels that are not scrambled. Those won't be going anywhere for a long time.


Time Warner Cable has to continue to make available those channels in the clear. If they want to go all digital - then they have to provide boxes (which is obviously not an option right now, and won't be any time soon)


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OSUBuckly* /forum/post/15088005
> 
> 
> Anybody else having an outage in Astoria? I haven't had either cable or road runner since about noon on Sunday. Called TWC a couple times, but no outage has been reported in my area. I have to wait until tomorrow for a tech to come out. I figure it can't just be me because both cable and internet are completely gone (no information coming into the cable box either). Quite frustrating.



One thing you should know about Time Warner is that the Engineering department and Customer Service don't talk to each other at all. So that fact that you were told there weren't any outages reported in your area means absolutely nothing.


A_C


----------



## Digiti

I am getting intermittent glitches and pixelation on Tennis Channel HD 465 for several days. Is anyone else experiencing this in Queens? A CSR talked me into a service call for this problem tomorrow. I explained since this is occurring only on one channel I don't see how it can be remedied on my end.I certainly don't want my Passport SA8300HD switched out for an HDC box and Mystro. What do you think? Thanks.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OSUBuckly* /forum/post/15088005
> 
> 
> Anybody else having an outage in Astoria? I haven't had either cable or road runner since about noon on Sunday. Called TWC a couple times, but no outage has been reported in my area. I have to wait until tomorrow for a tech to come out. I figure it can't just be me because both cable and internet are completely gone (no information coming into the cable box either). Quite frustrating.



No problems here in Jackson Heights.


----------



## JeffMoney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Digiti* /forum/post/15090753
> 
> 
> I am getting intermittent glitches and pixelation on Tennis Channel HD 465 for several days. Is anyone else experiencing this in Queens? A CSR talked me into a service call for this problem tomorrow. I explained since this is occurring only on one channel I don't see how it can be remedied on my end.I certainly don't want my Passport SA8300HD switched out for an HDC box and Mystro. What do you think? Thanks.



in corona mine is fine, but i still never got back my CBS College sports (467) not on my guide, when it was there from oct. 22 till a few days ago..


----------



## scott_bernstein

The impending drop of Mojo tomorrow seems to have mysteriously disappeared from the TWC website:
http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...elchanges.html 


BUT, MGM-HD is still scheduled to take its place on 796 on December 17....


----------



## Agent_C

I'm actually a little embarrassed to say that I watched Fox 5 News last night at 5pm, where I noticed something very strange. They seem to be doing something with faces that just looks downright weird. The Anchor's faces were in noticeably soft focus, but the rest of the frame was sharp and detailed.


I found it very disorienting It's as though they're using some sort of real-time processing to isolate human faces and softening the focus slightly, so as to be more forging for the cameras.


Can anyone shed some light on this? It's a distinctly different effect from what you see on _The View_, where they soften the entire frame (in deference to Barbara Walters' advanced years, I'm certain).


A_C


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/15079856
> 
> 
> To be honest, my 8300HDC hasn't been too bad. The only gripe I have is that when you pause or watch recorded shows, it doesn't show you the time frame when you pause/rew/fast-forward. You get the yellow bar so you can kind of tell where you are, but it doesn't tell you exactly where you are.
> 
> 
> Other than that, I don't have too many complaints.



I "experienced" a bit of this new software on a non DVR box... the major annoying thing I saw in the first 2 minutes was the banner you got when you change channels was permanent; you HAD to hit EXIT to get rid of it. On Passport, one can set 3 "durations" but on the new software such a setting isn't anywhere to be found.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/15080036
> 
> 
> --BUFFERLESS TUNERS!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll list more as I continue to play with it but as I said, the negatives out weigh the positives.



OMG that BLOWS! Many is the time I'm watching, say, 2 sports broadcasts, many is the time that I will go backwards on one of the turners to catch something I may have missed.


How do they do pause if it isn't being buffered?


----------



## Riverside_Guy

I questioned exactly how we Man-North folks can get 70+ HD channels all at one time and it was mentioned they dropped the premium analogs.


EXCEPT I seem to recall they did this quite a long while ago. AND I think *only* the primary channel on each premium service had an analog channel, all the others I believe were digital (a relative on the UES had an analog box and could only get HBO's primary channel, I had them get the digital box and bingo, they got the subchannels).


Needles to say I am apprehensive about them forcing the new crap software on my 8300HD box...


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/15097060
> 
> 
> I questioned exactly how we Man-North folks can get 70+ HD channels all at one time and it was mentioned they dropped the premium analogs.
> 
> 
> EXCEPT I seem to recall they did this quite a long while ago. AND I think *only* the primary channel on each premium service had an analog channel, all the others I believe were digital (a relative on the UES had an analog box and could only get HBO's primary channel, I had them get the digital box and bingo, they got the subchannels).
> 
> 
> Needles to say I am apprehensive about them forcing the new crap software on my 8300HD box...



Hey R_G -- they didn't do this a while ago. They dropped a ton of analog channels (not just premiums -- lots of "standard service" channels) just in the last month or so, in upper manhattan only.


They are not forcing new software on our older non-HDC boxes *yet*.


Scott


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/15096995
> 
> 
> OMG that BLOWS! Many is the time I'm watching, say, 2 sports broadcasts, many is the time that I will go backwards on one of the turners to catch something I may have missed.
> 
> 
> How do they do pause if it isn't being buffered?



Only the tuner you are watching will keep a buffer. If you press the picture in picture button (which you now have to do before you can swap out tuners) and then swap tuners, the buffer is lost. If you pause a tuner and then swap, the picture will no longer be paused-- and the buffer is lost.


If you try (what I imagined to be the “fix” for this buffer-less situation) and record both tuners, when you go back and forth to watch both shows, you have to go back to the beginning each time. This really blows when trying to get through a 3-hour event such as a game.... And I don’t see the 15-minute fast forward advance that the Passport version has.


I’m surprised more people are not upset about these problems. I guess it comes down to how one watches TV. I have always maximized my viewing time by utilizing the DVR to its fullest, by using the two tuners—along with the recorded shows, jockeying from one to another. This reduced actual viewing time but increased the amount of stuff I could watch.


I’m suspicious that there is more to do with the reasons behind this buffer-less crap. I think there were some back room dealings going on to keep commercial skipping harder to accomplish.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/15096995
> 
> 
> OMG that BLOWS! Many is the time I'm watching, say, 2 sports broadcasts, many is the time that I will go backwards on one of the turners to catch something I may have missed.
> 
> 
> How do they do pause if it isn't being buffered?



R_G -- apparently the other big feature lost in the new software is the ability to set up a timed recording -- i.e. "record channel 798 from 6:40pm until 8:20pm". You can ONLY record entire shows -- not set up an arbitrarily timed recording.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/15097060
> 
> 
> I questioned exactly how we Man-North folks can get 70+ HD channels all at one time and it was mentioned they dropped the premium analogs.
> 
> 
> EXCEPT I seem to recall they did this quite a long while ago. AND I think *only* the primary channel on each premium service had an analog channel, all the others I believe were digital (a relative on the UES had an analog box and could only get HBO's primary channel, I had them get the digital box and bingo, they got the subchannels).
> 
> 
> Needles to say I am apprehensive about them forcing the new crap software on my 8300HD box...



sorry... we've got our definitions crossed up...


What I called "Premium Analog" referred to all scrambled channels... anything that required an analog box to view.


(you're referring to HBO, Showtime etc. which had 1 each on the analog service and were removed a long long time ago - that led to some HD additions, but they definitly could've added a few more... not that it matter anymore.)


and it doesn't seem like they will be forcing the new software on the 8300HD boxes... i think its needed for the new OnDemand channels... and it seems they want people getting the new boxes instead of forcing the new software on the old ones...


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/15096963
> 
> 
> I "experienced" a bit of this new software on a non DVR box... the major annoying thing I saw in the first 2 minutes was the banner you got when you change channels was permanent; you HAD to hit EXIT to get rid of it. On Passport, one can set 3 "durations" but on the new software such a setting isn't anywhere to be found.





Huh...I haven't seen that ever. The banner goes away after a few seconds.


----------



## Gooddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/15096776
> 
> 
> The impending drop of Mojo tomorrow seems to have mysteriously disappeared from the TWC website:
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...elchanges.html
> 
> 
> BUT, MGM-HD is still scheduled to take its place on 796 on December 17....



Yep the MOJO drop is now missing. Here in the HV, TWC has changed the Nov 19 HD adds three times in the last 4 weeks. No MGM HD mentioned ....


----------



## Gooddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/15096935
> 
> 
> I'm actually a little embarrassed to say that I watched Fox 5 News last night at 5pm, where I noticed something very strange. They seem to be doing something with faces that just looks downright weird. The Anchor's faces were in noticeably soft focus, but the rest of the frame was sharp and detailed.
> 
> 
> I found it very disorienting It's as though they're using some sort of real-time processing to isolate human faces and softening the focus slightly, so as to be more forging for the cameras.
> 
> 
> Can anyone shed some light on this? It's a distinctly different effect from what you see on _The View_, where they soften the entire frame (in deference to Barbara Walters' advanced years, I'm certain).
> 
> 
> A_C



some of these anchors ant getting any younger..


----------



## alleg23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/15096776
> 
> 
> The impending drop of Mojo tomorrow seems to have mysteriously disappeared from the TWC website:
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...elchanges.html
> 
> 
> BUT, MGM-HD is still scheduled to take its place on 796 on December 17....



in brooklyn, i went looking for 796 tonight, and it wasnt there.


----------



## Berk32

MOJO HD will cease to exist on December 1st.


Doesn't matter when our TWC removes it... its gone at the end off the month anyways.


----------



## Berk32

And 796 is now missing from my lineup


MOJO HD still sits at QAM freq 585 #45 (for now)


(and SHO 2 HD is still at QAM freq 705 #3)


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/15096935
> 
> 
> I'm actually a little embarrassed to say that I watched Fox 5 News last night at 5pm, where I noticed something very strange. They seem to be doing something with faces that just looks downright weird. The Anchor's faces were in noticeably soft focus, but the rest of the frame was sharp and detailed.
> 
> 
> I found it very disorienting It's as though they're using some sort of real-time processing to isolate human faces and softening the focus slightly, so as to be more forging for the cameras.
> 
> 
> Can anyone shed some light on this? It's a distinctly different effect from what you see on _The View_, where they soften the entire frame (in deference to Barbara Walters' advanced years, I'm certain).



Philips shared a tech Emmy years ago for its active softening filter that keys on flesh tones (search page for 'Philips'). Others have developed similar techniques with varying degrees of effectiveness. -- John


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/15097414
> 
> 
> Only the tuner you are watching will keep a buffer. If you press the picture in picture button (which you now have to do before you can swap out tuners) and then swap tuners, the buffer is lost. If you pause a tuner and then swap, the picture will no longer be paused-- and the buffer is lost.



Thanks for the fuller explanation... gotta say that BLOWS.


6 months out of touch of you guys and I seem to see all the old issues still there *and* some new ones to add additional icing to the cake!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/15097450
> 
> 
> R_G -- apparently the other big feature lost in the new software is the ability to set up a timed recording -- i.e. "record channel 798 from 6:40pm until 8:20pm". You can ONLY record entire shows -- not set up an arbitrarily timed recording.



Eeesh. Fortunately for me, I don't think I ever did something like that!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15097683
> 
> 
> sorry... we've got our definitions crossed up...
> 
> 
> What I called "Premium Analog" referred to all scrambled channels... anything that required an analog box to view.
> 
> 
> (you're referring to HBO, Showtime etc. which had 1 each on the analog service and were removed a long long time ago - that led to some HD additions, but they definitly could've added a few more... not that it matter anymore.)
> 
> 
> and it doesn't seem like they will be forcing the new software on the 8300HD boxes... i think its needed for the new OnDemand channels... and it seems they want people getting the new boxes instead of forcing the new software on the old ones...



Ah, now I see!


----------



## Gooddog

MOJO gone - three new HD adds CNN HD, Discovery HD and animal Planet HD


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/15100405
> 
> 
> Huh...I haven't seen that ever. The banner goes away after a few seconds.



What box/software do you have? What I saw was a non-DVR Samsung box running the crappy in-house software, NOT Passport. According to my aunt, when she called they seemed to know about the issue and told her she had to press INFO twice to get rid of the banner. Also, there was NO setting to set any duration for the banner.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/15096963
> 
> 
> I "experienced" a bit of this new software on a non DVR box... the major annoying thing I saw in the first 2 minutes was the banner you got when you change channels was permanent; you HAD to hit EXIT to get rid of it. On Passport, one can set 3 "durations" but on the new software such a setting isn't anywhere to be found.



? I have that box and I do not get any banner that will not go away. Not sure why that would happen, there is a setting I think for banner duration.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/15096935
> 
> 
> I'm actually a little embarrassed to say that I watched Fox 5 News last night at 5pm, where I noticed something very strange. They seem to be doing something with faces that just looks downright weird. The Anchor's faces were in noticeably soft focus, but the rest of the frame was sharp and detailed.
> 
> 
> I found it very disorienting It's as though they're using some sort of real-time processing to isolate human faces and softening the focus slightly, so as to be more forging for the cameras.
> 
> 
> Can anyone shed some light on this? It's a distinctly different effect from what you see on _The View_, where they soften the entire frame (in deference to Barbara Walters' advanced years, I'm certain).
> 
> 
> A_C



yes you should be embarrassed


----------



## cap_167

MojoHD is gone on my 8300HD box but it still remains on my H3050 box (Also have HD Showcase On Demand on the H3050 box too).


----------



## JeffMoney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cap_167* /forum/post/15104291
> 
> 
> MojoHD is gone on my 8300HD box but it still remains on my H3050 box (Also have HD Showcase On Demand on the H3050 box too).



MOJO is back on on mine in corona, 8300HDC but still no CBS College sports in HD (467) only on (457 in SD)


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/15105193
> 
> 
> MOJO is back on on mine in corona, 8300HDC but still no CBS College sports in HD (467) only on (457 in SD)



Mojo was gone in southern Manhattan sometime a bit after midnight last night. Haven't checked in today, though, to see if it's returned.


Doesn't seem like they've added anything to replace it though.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/15103671
> 
> 
> Eeesh. Fortunately for me, I don't think I ever did something like that!



I do it all the time -- I have a daily recording from 7:41-7:51AM on NY1 to grab "In The Papers" a fun little segment where they give you the headlines from some of the newspapers. Unfortunately if that feature goes away, I need to set the DVR to record the 6 hour block of "News All Morning" or something like that!










Also sometimes use it to record the last 10 minutes of Leno or one of the other talk shows if there's a musical guest I'm interested in appearing. Sometimes I don't have 1 hour of HD space available, but 10 minutes I seem to always have.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/15105261
> 
> 
> I do it all the time -- I have a daily recording from 7:41-7:51AM on NY1 to grab "In The Papers" a fun little segment where they give you the headlines from some of the newspapers. Unfortunately if that feature goes away, I need to set the DVR to record the 6 hour block of "News All Morning" or something like that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also sometimes use it to record the last 10 minutes of Leno or one of the other talk shows if there's a musical guest I'm interested in appearing. Sometimes I don't have 1 hour of HD space available, but 10 minutes I seem to always have.



I am fairly certain on the HDC but I have to check that you can edit the start and end times for a program. I know you can edit the end time for sure but I am not certain about the start time


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/15105497
> 
> 
> I am fairly certain on the HDC but I have to check that you can edit the start and end times for a program. I know you can edit the end time for sure but I am not certain about the start time



Yes, "extending" the show is possible, but I don't believe that you can set a specific block of time to record (sort of like a VCR) with the HDC. And in no way could you set a recurring block of time to be recorded daily!


----------



## JeffMoney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/15105566
> 
> 
> Yes, "extending" the show is possible, but I don't believe that you can set a specific block of time to record (sort of like a VCR) with the HDC. And in no way could you set a recurring block of time to be recorded daily!



No manual recoding on the HDC, nor a certain day of the week..and time..


----------



## mikeM1

Hi. Does anyone know how to, or it it POSSIBLE to, delete the previous 800+ pages related to this section of the website? I have no use, and never WILL HAVE any desire to go through 800 pages of ancient posts, and would just like to get rid of them. I checked the FAQ section, and see nothing related to that sort of question. Thanks.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/15107714
> 
> 
> Hi. Does anyone know how to, or it it POSSIBLE to, delete the previous 800+ pages related to this section of the website? I have no use, and never WILL HAVE any desire to go through 800 pages of ancient posts, and would just like to get rid of them. I checked the FAQ section, and see nothing related to that sort of question. Thanks.










Can you explain in more detail what you are talking about… I don’t understand your question and now I’m curious.


----------



## JeffMoney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/15107733
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you explain in more detail what you are talking about I don't understand your question and now I'm curious.



me too


----------



## alleg23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/15107714
> 
> 
> Hi. Does anyone know how to, or it it POSSIBLE to, delete the previous 800+ pages related to this section of the website? I have no use, and never WILL HAVE any desire to go through 800 pages of ancient posts, and would just like to get rid of them. I checked the FAQ section, and see nothing related to that sort of question. Thanks.



you cant delete them,but if you click the little down arrow next to the thread name you will jump past all those pages.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/15107733
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you explain in more detail what you are talking about I don't understand your question and now I'm curious.



OK. There's 847 pages of posts in this section, yes? I would love to have the settings so that i could go, on THIS page, from top to bottom, with the post on the top being the LEAST recent (of the day), and the one at the bottom of the page being the MOST recent. Can't do it. If i try to do it THAT way, it goes back to the very FIRST POST way back 847 pages ago. And of course, THAT won't do!


What i =do= have as a compromise is, the top post on THIS page is the newest one. So i have to go down a bunch of posts and work my way UP. I'd rather work my way down.


Get it?


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alleg23* /forum/post/15109025
> 
> 
> you cant delete them,but if you click the little down arrow next to the thread name you will jump past all those pages.



Oh yes, but that's not the issue.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/15109340
> 
> 
> OK. There's 847 pages of posts in this section, yes? I would love to have the settings so that i could go, on THIS page, from top to bottom, with the post on the top being the LEAST recent (of the day), and the one at the bottom of the page being the MOST recent. Can't do it. If i try to do it THAT way, it goes back to the very FIRST POST way back 847 pages ago. And of course, THAT won't do!
> 
> 
> What i =do= have as a compromise is, the top post on THIS page is the newest one. So i have to go down a bunch of posts and work my way UP. I'd rather work my way down.
> 
> 
> Get it?



What web page are you looking at? Oldest post is at the top and newest at the bottom for me


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/15109340
> 
> 
> OK. There's 847 pages of posts in this section, yes? I would love to have the settings so that i could go, on THIS page, from top to bottom, with the post on the top being the LEAST recent (of the day), and the one at the bottom of the page being the MOST recent. Can't do it. If i try to do it THAT way, it goes back to the very FIRST POST way back 847 pages ago. And of course, THAT won't do!
> 
> 
> What i =do= have as a compromise is, the top post on THIS page is the newest one. So i have to go down a bunch of posts and work my way UP. I'd rather work my way down.
> 
> 
> Get it?



are you using this link?

http://avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthrea...97592&page=565 


or are you on the archive page?


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/15109468
> 
> 
> What web page are you looking at? Oldest post is at the top and newest at the bottom for me



Huh? I assume I'm looking at the same webpage that you are looking at. BUT, lee7N's post is at the top (9:22PM) and Riv Guy's post from 9:23AM is at the bottom. I'd love to be able to reverse it, without the system taking me back to page 847.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/15103789
> 
> 
> What box/software do you have? What I saw was a non-DVR Samsung box running the crappy in-house software, NOT Passport. According to my aunt, when she called they seemed to know about the issue and told her she had to press INFO twice to get rid of the banner. Also, there was NO setting to set any duration for the banner.



Just checked and I can't find a banner duration setting on the HDC but like I said my banner disappears pretty fast a few seconds maybe. My guess with the HDC is that they give out boxes that are not fully updated to the current software version which would explain a lot of these problems possibly since my HDC is fine, it is the same speed as passport at least on my box.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15109486
> 
> 
> are you using this link?
> 
> http://avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthrea...97592&page=565
> 
> 
> or are you on the archive page?



i tried that link; that link took me to p.565. What's the relevance of *that* page?










I'm not on the archive page, either.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/15109512
> 
> 
> i tried that link; that link took me to p.565. What's the relevance of *that* page?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not on the archive page, either.



That is the newest page for me, try

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...97592&page=565


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/15109526
> 
> 
> That is the newest page for me, try
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...97592&page=565



That's the =newest= page??







Whoa, something is definitely screwy here. Maybe it's because I'm on a MAC(?), but 565 is a page buried DEEP on my version of this software. On mine, that page is "565 of 848". Page ONE is TODAY'S page, the one I'm writing on NOW, with this post appearing at the top of the page. I'd just like it to be at the BOTTOM of the page.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/15109550
> 
> 
> That's the =newest= page??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa, something is definitely screwy here. Maybe it's because I'm on a MAC(?), but 565 is a page buried DEEP on my version of this software. On mine, that page is "565 of 848". Page ONE is TODAY'S page, the one I'm writing on NOW, with this post appearing at the top of the page. I'd just like it to be at the BOTTOM of the page.



Could be are you using Safari? Try firefox or IE


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/15109553
> 
> 
> Could be are you using Safari? Try firefox or IE



Nope. That's not it. I use Firefox exclusively on here. I only use Safari on a few selected websites that FF can't handle without crashing.


----------



## Berk32

Hey Northern Manhattan.


Those analog 'Blue Screens' are now gone... (they're now all black)


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/15109570
> 
> 
> Nope. That's not it. I use Firefox exclusively on here. I only use Safari on a few selected websites that FF can't handle without crashing.



﻿By the way, I appreciate the time you guys are spending on this off-topic issue.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15109572
> 
> 
> Hey Northern Manhattan.
> 
> 
> Those analog 'Blue Screens' are now gone... (they're now all black)



Berk, you gotta move to Queens. We never have these issues.


----------



## lee7n

Oh, HDShowcase on demand (699) has some decent HD content. Handful of shows from different HD channels, some which we don't get in S. Manhattan like AE, Hist, G4, Sundance some old Mojo stuff. At least it is something. New premium positions have not shown up yet for me.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/15109583
> 
> 
> Berk, you gotta move to Queens. We never have these issues.



these aren't 'issues'... these are the finals signs that the analog channels are being removed for good and being replaced with a ton of HD


----------



## Berk32

hmmm... Mojo is back in my lineup (no guide info though...)


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15109597
> 
> 
> these aren't 'issues'... these are the finals signs that the analog channels are being removed for good and being replaced with a ton of HD



We already =have= that 'ton' of HD.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/15103789
> 
> 
> What box/software do you have? What I saw was a non-DVR Samsung box running the crappy in-house software, NOT Passport. According to my aunt, when she called they seemed to know about the issue and told her she had to press INFO twice to get rid of the banner. Also, there was NO setting to set any duration for the banner.




SA 8300HDC/Mystro/ODN Version: 2.4.10_11 2008/06/05


----------



## AndyHDTV

Total HD Content


A&E: 5

Food: 4

G4: 41

Gemini Division: 2

HDNet: 4

HGTV: 6

History: 2

Mojo Mix: 8

Mojo Music: 5

RipTV: 3

Sundance: 6


Is Bklyn, Qns & SI getting this amount as well or more?


----------



## Berk32

Updated the Northern Manhattan spreadsheet.


Nothing big changed... Mojo is still available... The blue message analog channels are now black screens... Showtime 2 HD is hidden as I mentioned before...

 

twcHD 11-19-08.zip 47.904296875k . file


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/15105261
> 
> 
> I do it all the time -- I have a daily recording from 7:41-7:51AM on NY1 to grab "In The Papers" a fun little segment where they give you the headlines from some of the newspapers. Unfortunately if that feature goes away, I need to set the DVR to record the 6 hour block of "News All Morning" or something like that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also sometimes use it to record the last 10 minutes of Leno or one of the other talk shows if there's a musical guest I'm interested in appearing. Sometimes I don't have 1 hour of HD space available, but 10 minutes I seem to always have.



Good points, Scott.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/15110434
> 
> 
> Total HD Content
> 
> 
> A&E: 5
> 
> Food: 4
> 
> G4: 41
> 
> Gemini Division: 2
> 
> HDNet: 4
> 
> HGTV: 6
> 
> History: 2
> 
> Mojo Mix: 8
> 
> Mojo Music: 5
> 
> RipTV: 3
> 
> Sundance: 6
> 
> 
> Is Bklyn, Qns & SI getting this amount as well or more?



Now this is curious... HDNet is essentially a premium channel as you have to pay extra to get it. So it has an on-demand channel that is available without "subscribing" to it, just by having a box running the in-house software?


Just checked, I have no 699, but I do have Mojo AND today it has guide data while yesterday it had none.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/15111468
> 
> 
> Now this is curious... HDNet is essentially a premium channel as you have to pay extra to get it. So it has an on-demand channel that is available without "subscribing" to it, just by having a box running the in-house software?
> 
> 
> Just checked, I have no 699, but I do have Mojo AND today it has guide data while yesterday it had none.



There was only a couple of programs from HDnet like Bikini Destinations which don't get me wrong is ok but they have better content then that on the channel


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/15111468
> 
> 
> Now this is curious... HDNet is essentially a premium channel as you have to pay extra to get it. So it has an on-demand channel that is available without "subscribing" to it, just by having a box running the in-house software?
> 
> 
> Just checked, I have no 699, but I do have Mojo AND today it has guide data while yesterday it had none.



It seems that its just a very small sampling of what HDNet has... (and they've also had a few SD versions of HDNet programming available on one of the OnDemand channels in the 1000s)


(also, the HD Xtra tier includes all of the sports networks in the 450s (the sports tier) and their HD versions that the other boros have and we're getting next month)


as for Mojo? well they fulfilled their legal obligation and announced it would be removed a month in advance - perhaps they came to their senses and decided to leave it until the end of the month when it actually goes off the air - might as well since they aren't replacing it with MGMHD until 12/17.


I also have no ch 699 - but of course i never will until i trade in my 8300HD box


----------



## heinriph




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/15109488
> 
> 
> Huh? I assume I'm looking at the same webpage that you are looking at. BUT, lee7N's post is at the top (9:22PM) and Riv Guy's post from 9:23AM is at the bottom. I'd love to be able to reverse it, without the system taking me back to page 847.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/15109512
> 
> 
> i tried that link; that link took me to p.565. What's the relevance of *that* page?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/15109550
> 
> 
> That's the =newest= page??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa, something is definitely screwy here. Maybe it's because I'm on a MAC(?), but 565 is a page buried DEEP on my version of this software. On mine, that page is "565 of 848". Page ONE is TODAY'S page, the one I'm writing on NOW, with this post appearing at the top of the page. I'd just like it to be at the BOTTOM of the page.



OK, I think I can shed some light here.


There are some settings in the User CP that control whether the entire thread is shown newest to oldest, or oldest to newest. You can also choose how many posts per page should be presented. Depending on this setting, your page 565 and my page 565 could be entirely different beasts (in fact, as I have it set, there are only 283 pages in the entire thread).


To get to the User CP, click on the User CP tab (third tab along the top, just under the AC Science Forum logo). Once you're in the User CP, go to "Settings and Option - Edit Options" and play with the settings.


Unfortunately, the oldest vs newest setting are for the entire thread - you can't have the page order be newest to oldest, but the opposite for posts within a page.


My tactic is to have the standard oldest to newest order, and then immediately click on "Last" when I popen the page. I then scan the first post on that page to see if it's on I've seen before, and if it isn't I go back a page and start reading there. Hardly smooth, but what can you do...


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/15105236
> 
> 
> Mojo was gone in southern Manhattan sometime a bit after midnight last night. Haven't checked in today, though, to see if it's returned.
> 
> 
> Doesn't seem like they've added anything to replace it though.



Mojo is gone on the UWS.







457 is on no 467


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/15112014
> 
> 
> Mojo is gone on the UWS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 457 is on no 467



Mojo was put back in my lineup last night... you sure you didn't get it back?


(and what about 457/467?)


----------



## Gooddog

mojo back here in the HV, popped up last night. Discovey HD in the program guide lists Disney channel shows.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15112214
> 
> 
> Mojo was put back in my lineup last night... you sure you didn't get it back?
> 
> 
> (and what about 457/467?)



We've got our Mojo back in Southern Manhattan as well.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15112214
> 
> 
> Mojo was put back in my lineup last night... you sure you didn't get it back?
> 
> 
> (and what about 457/467?)



No its gone.I get 457. No 467. Do you get 699 I do


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/15112667
> 
> 
> No its gone.I get 457. No 467. Do you get 699 I do



what are you supposed to be getting on 467?


We're getting CBS College Sports HD next month....


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15111945
> 
> 
> It seems that its just a very small sampling of what HDNet has... (and they've also had a few SD versions of HDNet programming available on one of the OnDemand channels in the 1000s)
> 
> 
> (also, the HD Xtra tier includes all of the sports networks in the 450s (the sports tier) and their HD versions that the other boros have and we're getting next month)
> 
> 
> as for Mojo? well they fulfilled their legal obligation and announced it would be removed a month in advance - perhaps they came to their senses and decided to leave it until the end of the month when it actually goes off the air - might as well since they aren't replacing it with MGMHD until 12/17.
> 
> 
> I also have no ch 699 - but of course i never will until i trade in my 8300HD box



Are they still planning to upgrade the passport boxes to navigator at some point? I thought they did that in some other markets.


----------



## jfischetti

Hey guys --


I just got a TiVo HD and need to have cableCards installed into the unit. From what I hear i have to have TWC do the install. Has anyone had an instance where TWC have given you the cards at an office for you to install yourself?


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15112913
> 
> 
> what are you supposed to be getting on 467?
> 
> 
> We're getting CBS College Sports HD next month....



Im getting CBS College Sports SD on 457. So 467 will be in HD


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jfischetti* /forum/post/15113100
> 
> 
> Hey guys --
> 
> 
> I just got a TiVo HD and need to have cableCards installed into the unit. From what I hear i have to have TWC do the install. Has anyone had an instance where TWC have given you the cards at an office for you to install yourself?



No not in NYC TWC no self installs here in new york.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/15113086
> 
> 
> Are they still planning to upgrade the passport boxes to navigator at some point? I thought they did that in some other markets.



I don’t know if TW will eventually upgrade the Passport boxes. Perhaps they are expecting customers to exchange them on their own because of these additional HDVOD channels. That could be motivation enough for some—not me.


----------



## JeffMoney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/15113115
> 
> 
> Im getting CBS College Sports SD on 457. So 467 is will in HD



i was getting 467 cbs college sports in hd and then a few days ago it was off the guide. and yes i get 699 (big deal) and i have mojo back (796)


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/15113728
> 
> 
> i was getting 467 cbs college sports in hd and then a few days ago it was off the guide. and yes i get 699 (big deal) and i have mojo back (796)



Not a big deal for you since you have a bazillion other HD channels unlike S. Manhattan. At least they threw us a bone.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/15114052
> 
> 
> Not a big deal for you since you have a bazillion other HD channels unlike S. Manhattan. At least they threw us a bone.



What bone would that be?


A_C


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/15114339
> 
> 
> What bone would that be?
> 
> 
> A_C



The free HD Showcase OnDemand channel that only works on the newer boxes with Navigator.


----------



## JeffMoney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/15114052
> 
> 
> Not a big deal for you since you have a bazillion other HD channels unlike S. Manhattan. At least they threw us a bone.



i dont really call it throwing us a bone seen they are suppose to be adding channels 100 by year end (yea rite) and now i see they took 1 away and 2 by the end of the month..


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/15115230
> 
> 
> and now i see they took 1 away and 2 by the end of the month..



??


They are 'taking away' MOJO HD because the channel is going belly-up....


What other channels are you refering to?


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/15115230
> 
> 
> i dont really call it throwing us a bone seen they are suppose to be adding channels 100 by year end (yea rite) and now i see they took 1 away and 2 by the end of the month..



I would not call it throwing us a bone if they gave us 100 channels that would be more like the motherload. Mojo is going away from everybody you can't really blame TWC for that as much as I would like to.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/15115314
> 
> 
> I would not call it throwing us a bone if they gave us 100 channels that would be more like the motherload. Mojo is going away from everybody you can't really blame TWC for that as much as I would like to.



you 'sort-of' can... as MOJO was owned by InDemand, which is jointly owned by the major cable companies (including Time Warner)


----------



## viewsats4less

Thanks bigd86.


----------



## JeffMoney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15115347
> 
> 
> you 'sort-of' can... as MOJO was owned by InDemand, which is jointly owned by the major cable companies (including Time Warner)



its a joke , like still no nfl network, and i see they might add channels like usahd, scfi hd , but i bet when that day comes dec 17. they will say that they are still in talks just like the nfl network..i wish they would get there act to together with cust. service since they dont know what the hell is going on when u call them. as far as cbs college sports in hd (467) i had it and now its puff gone for the guide like it was never there, and if you go to the web site its listed , what a run around they love to give , if i was able to i would be to direct tv..


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/15115512
> 
> 
> its a joke , like still no nfl network, a i see they might add channels like usahd, sfi hd , but i bet when that day comes dec 17. they will say that they are still in talks just like the nfl network..i wish they would get there act to together with cust. service since they dont know what the hell is going on when u call them. as far as cbs college sports in hd (467) i had it and now its puff gone for the guide like it was never there, and if you go to the web site its listed , what a run around they love to give , if i was able to i would be to direct tv..



NFL Network is COMPLETELY different.


NFL is 100% at fault on that one.


and as for cbs college sports hd- its obviously some sort of error - since some others still have it.


(and as for the NBC-Universal channels - its looking more and more likely that they are coming - Cablevision just announced that they are adding them next month too)


----------



## JeffMoney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15115516
> 
> 
> NFL Network is COMPLETELY different.
> 
> 
> NFL is 100% at fault on that one.



well its funny but they are both at fault a friend of mine has COX and he has it on his sports tier, why cant TWC do the same, and stop D around us..


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/15115531
> 
> 
> well its funny but they are both at fault a friend of mine has COX and he has it on his sports tier, why cant TWC do the same, and stop D around us..



TWC CAN do it.. NFL Network wont let them - NFL wants to be on basic tier and cost the same as ESPN2 does per month (and that would raise everyone's rates close to $1 a month)


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15114473
> 
> 
> The free HD Showcase OnDemand channel that only works on the newer boxes with Navigator.




Well then... My cup runneth over.










A_C


----------



## JeffMoney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15115606
> 
> 
> TWC CAN do it.. NFL Network wont let them - NFL wants to be on basic tier and cost the same as ESPN2 does per month (and that would raise everyone's rates close to $1 a month)



well i dont know why they didnt do what they did with COX cable just put it on the sports tier .


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/15115797
> 
> 
> well i dont know why they didnt do what they did with COX cable just put it on the sports tier .


 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NFL_Net...on_controversy


----------



## DNINE

Has anyone asked for any $$ from TW for dropping HDNET2 and now Mojo is going. I don't even remember what the original deal was, I think +$15 for HDnet which included DVR. Now it's like half the Ch's.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/15116340
> 
> 
> Has anyone asked for any $$ from TW for dropping HDNET2 and now Mojo is going. I don't even remember what the original deal was, I think +$15 for HDnet which included DVR. Now it's like half the Ch's.



HDnet2? do you mean INHD 1 and 2? Haven't asked doubt they will care.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/15116340
> 
> 
> Has anyone asked for any $$ from TW for dropping HDNET2 and now Mojo is going. I don't even remember what the original deal was, I think +$15 for HDnet which included DVR. Now it's like half the Ch's.



They added the sports package to it.


----------



## DNINE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/15116564
> 
> 
> HDnet2? do you mean INHD 1 and 2? Haven't asked doubt they will care.



Yes, wasn't there one other CH before INHD2 left? which would make it -3 total?


----------



## Berk32

InHD became MOJO...


We lost InHD2 - but they added the sports package to the group (many of which are now in HD - you need HD Xtra to get them)


And now we are losing MOJO.


----------



## Kold Kuts

Well, TWC is making progress. We got Start Over in Queens....


was watching FX-HD "The Italian Job" and when I hit info, a second smaller pop-up window asked "To Start Over Press Sel". Its Enchanced TV - same feature I noticed earlier this week.


Only a few channels have it thus far.....


----------



## DNINE

Cool, which cable box do you have?


----------



## Kold Kuts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/15119258
> 
> 
> Cool, which cable box do you have?



8300HDC....


I was able to Start Over both morning news programs on NBC and FOX. Very cool feature. Once you change channels, a small popup will appear stating "To Start Over press Sel". Once it disappears, you can press Select at any time to get the Start Over feature.


----------



## G1Ravage

The "Start Over" feature seems to only work on programs that are 30 minutes in length, and only on the newer software.


You can pause and rewind, but can't fast forward.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/15111780
> 
> 
> There was only a couple of programs from HDnet like Bikini Destinations which don't get me wrong is ok but they have better content then that on the channel



I refer to "HDNet" like I would HBO or SHO, i.e. including all channels within that designation. HDNet I usually only watch for the NASA stuff, but HDNet-M has some old, great movies transferred to HD. As opposed to a channel like Encore, I consistently find I have more interest in the movies on HDNet-M than Encore (which I don't subscribe to).


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15111945
> 
> 
> I also have no ch 699 - but of course i never will until i trade in my 8300HD box



At this point I do NOT want to get the HDC... despite the additional features (StartOver, phone ID, and InDemand HD). I may change that attitude, but only when the overall software is far better than what I read about at this point.


Actually, additional HD space is going to be a MUCH bigger issue comes mid Dec. There's still a ton of stuff I record in SD (FX and SciFi) that I will have to record in HD now.


----------



## heinriph




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G1Ravage* /forum/post/15119376
> 
> 
> The "Start Over" feature seems to only work on programs that are 30 minutes in length, and only on the newer software.
> 
> 
> You can pause and rewind, but can't fast forward.



Indeed - the lack of FF is annoying. It's been a while since I've had to sit through commercials...


BTW, don't know if Start Over is available on the 8300HD, but yesterday (on my 8300HD) during a commercial on NY1 for stroke awareness, a big ugly box popped up suggesting to press the "A" button to get info about strokes mailed to you.


On the 8300HDC I assume that would not work - we still can't vote on NY1's polls with that box (see - electronic voting is a BAD idea!







.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/15113259
> 
> 
> I don't know if TW will eventually upgrade the Passport boxes. Perhaps they are expecting customers to exchange them on their own because of these additional HDVOD channels. That could be motivation enough for somenot me.



I think you're on the money there; when I switched to their phone service I got a real "sell" to swap my box for a new one to get the phone ID on-TV.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G1Ravage* /forum/post/15119376
> 
> 
> The "Start Over" feature seems to only work on programs that are 30 minutes in length, and only on the newer software.
> 
> 
> You can pause and rewind, but can't fast forward.



I discovered the Start Over last night too.







It's another novel way (conspiracy), forcing us into watching commercials-- continuing the flow of the revenue stream. This and the On Screen Caller ID are ridiculous and obtrusive gadgets that do nothing for my enjoyment of HD viewing.


Give me a DVR with two swappable-buffered tuners, a massive hard drive, and the best--- the best-- possible picture (and audio) quality. They can keep their bells and whistles.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/15119499
> 
> 
> Actually, additional HD space is going to be a MUCH bigger issue comes mid Dec. There's still a ton of stuff I record in SD (FX and SciFi) that I will have to record in HD now.



Time to buy that external drive (if you don't already have one!).


Actually, one other improvement in the HDC box seems to be that the functionality of external drives has been improved. The "buffer problem" seems to have gone away with the HDCs. Reports say they had their own problem with an earlier code release (something about the box going to sleep, but the drive not waking up again after the box woke up?), but I believe that that problem has been fixed with the current software that is deployed.


Scott


----------



## dad1153




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/15120661
> 
> 
> Give me a DVR with two swappable-buffered tuners, a massive hard drive, and the best--- the best-- possible picture (and audio) quality. They can keep their bells and whistles.



That's the Pio SA-8300 HD DVR that's widely used by TWC, right? I have that and love it, especially the ability to 'buffer' up to an hour of show while I do other things and then catch-up as I skip commercials. NFL football games are so much enjoyable this way, plus I get stuff done in that hour the DVR is 'buffering.' Now, please correct me if I'm wrong. I'm in Southern Manhattan (Harlem). The new HD boxes that are coming are only needed for StartOver, phone ID and On Demand HD, right? If I just plan to watch/DVR regular HD channels and SD On Demand stuff my SA 8300 HD DVR is good enough to get all the new HD channels TWC will be adding in Dec. and later in 2009 (knock on wood!







). Am I right? Or do I need to upgrade to the 'bufferless' new boxes to get the new HD channels that aren't On Demand HD? Please confirm!


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dad1153* /forum/post/15120852
> 
> 
> That's the Pio SA-8300 HD DVR that's widely used by TWC, right? I have that and love it, especially the ability to 'buffer' up to an hour of show while I do other things and then catch-up as I skip commercials. NFL football games are so much enjoyable this way, plus I get stuff done in that hour the DVR is 'buffering.' Now, please correct me if I'm wrong. I'm in Southern Manhattan (Harlem). The new HD boxes that are coming are only needed for StartOver, phone ID and On Demand HD, right? If I just plan to watch/DVR regular HD channels and SD On Demand stuff my SA 8300 HD DVR is good enough to get all the new HD channels TWC will be adding in Dec. and later in 2009 (knock on wood!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Am I right? Or do I need to upgrade to the 'bufferless' new boxes to get the new HD channels that aren't On Demand HD? Please confirm!



You are correct sir.








Don't give up that box!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/15120801
> 
> 
> Time to buy that external drive (if you don't already have one!).
> 
> 
> Actually, one other improvement in the HDC box seems to be that the functionality of external drives has been improved. The "buffer problem" seems to have gone away with the HDCs. Reports say they had their own problem with an earlier code release (something about the box going to sleep, but the drive not waking up again after the box woke up?), but I believe that that problem has been fixed with the current software that is deployed.
> 
> 
> Scott



Almost forgot about the buffer issue... that was what kinda halted me from going the external drive route last winter/spring. Then again, 1T drives are far more reasonable now than 8 months ago!


However, I have also read at least 2 reports of folks with ODN on SA HDCs where an OS update totally wiped all content on the external drive... and no way to "see" them again, despite multi-voodoo moves.


I tell you, I thought I'd stick w/TWC after they seemingly made me such a good deal, but after seeing the first bill, I see how deceptive they really are; the 5 bucks/mo for phone service ballooned to 17/mo so I'm now far more inclined to go FIOS. My building is dead center in my block and we ARE pursuing Verizon to "host" equipment... they will PAY us for this and I get a node right below me. Even so, I have NO IDEA when this may come about...


----------



## Riverside_Guy

By this I mean mostly audio drop-outs, but it can refer to video break-ups as well. I had always thought of this as result of maxing the bandwidth they used.


However, given that something like 25-35 analog have been dropped to accommodate the 70 new HD channels set to arrive in 4 weeks, the system SHOULD be running with lots of excess bandwidth at this point.


HOWEVER, during the past 2-3-4 weeks it seems to me that I'm seeing actually a lot more glitching than previously.


I should say Man-North here...


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dad1153* /forum/post/15120852
> 
> 
> ...I'm in Southern Manhattan (Harlem)...



Uh, Harlem is hardly in Southern Manhattan!


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/15121347
> 
> 
> .... but after seeing the first bill, I see how deceptive they really are; the 5 bucks/mo for phone service ballooned to 17/mo so I'm now far more inclined to go FIOS....



Keep in mind, FIOS will probably have just as many, if not more, sir charges too, despite their claims. Regardless, when FIOS is available, you will definitely have more bargaining advantages in your hand, to play one against the other, for a better price.










In my temporary residence (in Bay Terrace), FIOS is available, so TW gives us any perks that they have-- the blazing fast internet speed for one. I think it was 20mb? I don't remember the exact speed but the TW installer checked it on Speakeasy and was really impressed. I can't check







since my Apple is now apple sauce and the replacement won't be in until next week.


----------



## ank

Start Over was the first really cool feature that I thought would actually force me to switch out my HD box for a HDC. The on demand HD channel is not all that important to be as long as I keep getting all thenew channels.


Now that I've heard you can't fast forward, there's almost no point to Start Over at all. I simply am unwilling to watch commercials at this point. On the news during a major story, maybe. Maybe for sports right towards the end of the game where I've caught up and only have the last few minutes left of the game. That's it. I'm tired of having my time wasted by crappy commercials that are loud and irritating.


Guess I'm sticking to my HD box. Anyone have an idea if they are planning on debuting a larger hard drive on a completely new box sometime soon?


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G1Ravage* /forum/post/15119376
> 
> 
> The "Start Over" feature seems to only work on programs that are 30 minutes in length, and only on the newer software.
> 
> 
> You can pause and rewind, but can't fast forward.



It's just a buffer, nothing more.


A_C


----------



## DNINE

So with Start Over Feature you can Start over again and again but can't fast forward? Can we add Collusion on top of Monopoly. The feature sounds cool and I wouldn't mind HD on demand but I'm not switching my DVR either. I have heard some complaints about Fios picture quality not being as good as TW. I really can't wait to dump TW. I would like "trade down to Fios"


----------



## ank




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/15121914
> 
> 
> It's just a buffer, nothing more.
> 
> 
> A_C



Well, it sounds like its not even a buffer.


It's very clear that when you Start Over, there isn't any way to fast-forward past the current point on the show being broadcast. That is only to be expected.


The thing that is irritating is that you can't fast-forward a program after Starting Over, even if you are well behind the real-time program. So, it's not even as good as a buffer. It forces you to watch the commercials whether you are behind live tv or not.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ank* /forum/post/15123120
> 
> 
> Well, it sounds like its not even a buffer.
> 
> 
> It's very clear that when you Start Over, there isn't any way to fast-forward past the current point on the show being broadcast. That is only to be expected.
> 
> 
> The thing that is irritating is that you can't fast-forward a program after Starting Over, even if you are well behind the real-time program. So, it's not even as good as a buffer. It forces you to watch the commercials whether you are behind live tv or not.



I think that is part of the bargain that TWC struck with the networks. Because "start over" is /techincally/ TWC *rebroadcasting* the show (I think it's being implemented more like an "on demand" stream, not as a buffer -- it certainly didn't exist on your DVR before you tuned the channel!), which they're not allowed to do, the bargain that they made with the networks is that they will FORCE you to watch the commercials if you want to use it.


I def. recall lawsuits against TWC over this that prevented them from implementing "start over" a long time ago.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ank* /forum/post/15123120
> 
> 
> Well, it sounds like its not even a buffer.
> 
> 
> It's very clear that when you Start Over, there isn't any way to fast-forward past the current point on the show being broadcast. That is only to be expected.
> 
> 
> The thing that is irritating is that you can't fast-forward a program after Starting Over, even if you are well behind the real-time program. So, it's not even as good as a buffer. It forces you to watch the commercials whether you are behind live tv or not.



A few years ago I encountered a weird problem while fast forwarding recorded content on an 8300HD; it would only work during programs, not during commercials.


If you hit the FF button during a commercial, it would just bring you back to the beginning. Unbelievably annoying and obviously by design, and only on selected network programs.


I'm certain they were experimenting with something that would preclude users form FF'ing through commercials, but damn if I could get anyone at TWC to talk about it.


A_C


----------



## JeffMoney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/15123845
> 
> 
> A few years ago I encountered a weird problem while fast forwarding recorded content on an 8300HD; it would only work during programs, not during commercials.
> 
> 
> If you hit the FF button during a commercial, it would just bring you back to the beginning. Unbelievably annoying and obviously by design, and only on selected network programs.
> 
> 
> I'm certain they were experimenting with something that would preclude users form FF'ing through commercials, but damn if I could get anyone at TWC to talk about it.
> 
> 
> A_C



u cant bc cust. service dont know whats going on, just like when i told them why did they take off cbs college sports hd on the guide they told me 1st it was never there, when it was and should still be, then they said o bc your not suppose to get it when i am since i get the sd channel of it, and i have the hdextra which you get the sports tier with it..they dont know crap. and think they are rite .and even channels u dont get will still be on the guide..need a tech # .


----------



## HDTV Dude

Can anyone in Manhattan confirm that they received the additional channel positions for the premium channels that TWC posted below on their website?

_Effective November 19th: In Manhattan: We will add additional channel positions for the_ following premium services: HBO HD will now appear only on 780 and 651, Cinemax HD on 776 and 658, Starz HD on 777 and 676, and Showtime HD will now appear on 779 and 666. [/i]


Don't call me skeptical but I would be extremely surprised if we (Northern Manhattan) were to get anywhere near the 60 plus something channels they promise to launch on December 17th. I got this very strange feeling that just before the 17th of December the announcement will mysteriously disappear like so many others have in the past. I'll believe it when I see it and even after that I'll still need to see it again.


----------



## dad1153




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/15121469
> 
> 
> Uh, Harlem is hardly in Southern Manhattan!



I'm directionally challenged. Isn't 'Northern Manhattan' from 79th St. all the way downtown (midtown, Wall St., the Village, etc.) and 'Southern Manhattan' from 79th all the way uptown (Harlem, Washington Heights, etc.)?











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV Dude* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can anyone in Manhattan confirm that they received the additional channel positions for the premium channels that TWC posted below on their website?
> 
> 
> Effective November 19th: In Manhattan: We will add additional channel positions for the following premium services: HBO HD will now appear only on 780 and 651, Cinemax HD on 776 and 658, Starz HD on 777 and 676, and Showtime HD will now appear on 779 and 666/



Nothing here!


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV Dude* /forum/post/15124862
> 
> 
> Can anyone in Manhattan confirm that they received the additional channel positions for the premium channels that TWC posted below on their website?
> 
> _Effective November 19th: In Manhattan: We will add additional channel positions for the_ following premium services: HBO HD will now appear only on 780 and 651, Cinemax HD on 776 and 658, Starz HD on 777 and 676, and Showtime HD will now appear on 779 and 666. [/i]
> 
> 
> Don't call me skeptical but I would be extremely surprised if we (Northern Manhattan) were to get anywhere near the 60 plus something channels they promise to launch on December 17th. I got this very strange feeling that just before the 17th of December the announcement will mysteriously disappear like so many others have in the past. I'll believe it when I see it and even after that I'll still need to see it again.



no they haven't dont this yet - but that has no effect on adding new channels (its just a simple remapping)


The fact that they have removed 40+ analog channels is the good sign that we are getting the new HD. "like so many others in the past"?? I don't recall them announcing more HD channels for Manhattan and taking it back


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dad1153* /forum/post/15125262
> 
> 
> I'm directionally challenged. Isn't 'Northern Manhattan' from 79th St. all the way downtown (midtown, Wall St., the Village, etc.) and 'Southern Manhattan' from 79th all the way uptown (Harlem, Washington Heights, etc.)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (



Um.....


Just think about it.... from 79th st 'DOWN'town... you think thats North?


While harlem and 'UP'town are South?


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/15123909
> 
> 
> u cant bc cust. service dont know whats going on, just like when i told them why did they take off cbs college sports hd on the guide they told me 1st it was never there, when it was and should still be, then they said o bc your not suppose to get it when i am since i get the sd channel of it, and i have the hdextra which you get the sports tier with it..they dont know crap. and think they are rite .and even channels u dont get will still be on the guide..need a tech # .




Could you possibly re-post this in English???


A_C


----------



## dad1153




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just think about it.... from 79th st 'DOWN'town... you think thats North?
> 
> 
> While harlem and 'UP'town are South?



I honestly have no idea. I've been living in NYC since '96 but never really gotten to know things like that. I just get on the MTA subway line or bus and get to where I'm going. So, is Harlem in Northern Manhattan then and about to get a ton of new HD channels?


----------



## nordloewelabs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dad1153* /forum/post/15125838
> 
> 
> I honestly have no idea. I've been living in NYC since '96 [...]



September 6th? 96min ago?


----------



## JR_in_NYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dad1153* /forum/post/15125838
> 
> 
> I honestly have no idea. I've been living in NYC since '96 but never really gotten to know things like that. I just get on the MTA subway line or bus and get to where I'm going. So, is Harlem in Northern Manhattan then and about to get a ton of new HD channels?



Ouch!!!!

You need a compass ASAP!!!!

Have you not noticed that the numbered streets are labeled East and West, ie. East 110th Street and West 110th Street? Any address on a number street east of 5th Ave will be East, and anything west will be west, and the building numbers will start at 5th Ave and increase as you go east/west. For example, 1 East 110th Street and 1 West 110th street will probably be across 5th Ave. The higher the number the farther away you are from 5th Ave. Uptown is North, Downtown is South, East side is east, and West side is west. Any other NY things you have't figured out? Will be happy to tell you about.


----------



## alleg23

dad,


north is uptown, south is downtown.


btw, im getting the start over this in brooklyn. i havent gone through all the channels, but sho2hd has it and ny1.


----------



## AndyHDTV

MOJO-HD is now on channel 76 on my 8300HDC mystro and still on 796 on my 8300HD passport


----------



## HRAMOS1965

So when will they start removing analog channels south of manhattan


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/15128245
> 
> 
> MOJO-HD is now on channel 76 on my 8300HDC mystro and still on 796 on my 8300HD passport



I have MOJO on 76 on 8300HDDC not on 796


----------



## disafan

Anyone having outages on 768(Planet Green HD) in Queens?


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disafan* /forum/post/15131520
> 
> 
> Anyone having outages on 768(Planet Green HD) in Queens?



Yea, it's out in Flushing.


----------



## alleg23

when it comes to twc, can you say that what happens in queens also happens in brooklyn?


768 is out in brooklyn.


btw, show2 had serious lip sync issues yesterday.


i thought both were caused by me changing to an amp.


----------



## disafan

It can't be out in Flushing because Time Warner Cable has no outage.


I called them up to report this and they insisted on going through the same procedure. I have access to three boxes that are all independently wired back to the tap outside the building and it was out on all. Yet they send their signal, order me to reset the box, and they believe this will solve all problems.


Then, they insist on scheduling a technician for Dec. 1 to look at my wires.


I told them I doubted it was my wiring, as three independent wires would have to be out, and that implies a problem outside of my realm, but they explained that if their computer doesn't say there is an outage, there is no outage. They can't explain to me how their computer knows there is an outage if they don't take my report seriously.


This is what annoys me about Time Warner, and in fact many companies. I'd pay extra money to deal with a company that when I tell them I have a problem, they believe me and not their computer. And they know how to take actions to fix it.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disafan* /forum/post/15132830
> 
> 
> It can't be out in Flushing because Time Warner Cable has no outage.
> 
> 
> I called them up to report this and they insisted on going through the same procedure. I have access to three boxes that are all independently wired back to the tap outside the building and it was out on all. Yet they send their signal, order me to reset the box, and they believe this will solve all problems.
> 
> 
> Then, they insist on scheduling a technician for Dec. 1 to look at my wires.
> 
> 
> I told them I doubted it was my wiring, as three independent wires would have to be out, and that implies a problem outside of my realm, but they explained that if their computer doesn't say there is an outage, there is no outage. They can't explain to me how their computer knows there is an outage if they don't take my report seriously.
> 
> 
> This is what annoys me about Time Warner, and in fact many companies. I'd pay extra money to deal with a company that when I tell them I have a problem, they believe me and not their computer. And they know how to take actions to fix it.




But keep this in mind. If you're already on AVS, then chances are you are way above average as compared to normal people. After all, we are plastering the air waves about what's going to happen on Feb 09 in the US of A! So the first line tech has no choice because they have no knowledge of the system beyond their script, and the vast majority of the people don't know a Passport from Sara from Mystro. What can you do?


One reason why I hate calling into tech support. Once I had to call Dell because I had some HW issues that needed to be RMA'ed. But luckily, I was shuffled up to level 3 support rather quickly. The guy had me go through debug to erase the controllers FW (to completely nuke the HD). Being familiar with (MS-DOS) debug we went through the 5 or so lines rather quickly. The guy said "wow....that's the fastest debug I've ever ran through over the phone...you must be technical" Oh well, like I said, the VAST majority of the people who call tech support really really really don't have too much of a clue about their gear.


----------



## disafan

Well, telling them it is out on all three TVs and they are all independently wired to the outside tap should indicate the problem is unlikely to be inside. That's common sense, not technical.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disafan* /forum/post/15133062
> 
> 
> Well, telling them it is out on all three TVs and they are all independently wired to the outside tap should indicate the problem is unlikely to be inside. That's common sense, not technical.



I hear you. For all I know, they don't even know how to wire the cables. They may not even know what three independent run means. I'm not trying to defend them, just trying to explain why technical support is so lacking. It is frustrating though. I will give you that.


----------



## disafan

Well, I suppose I'm just venting my frustration. I'll try to look on the bright side. They'll owe me compensation by their own admission when this is done, which means:


- If they actually show up and waste my time --- a free month of service.


- If it resolves itself, another month of a premium cable package I wouldn't pay for.


----------



## DNINE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disafan* /forum/post/15133062
> 
> 
> Well, telling them it is out on all three TVs and they are all independently wired to the outside tap should indicate the problem is unlikely to be inside. That's common sense, not technical.



Something 99 percent of the Reps lack. I have been through the same situation more then once telling them I am calling to get the report process started. I believe they wait until calls start coming in from the area that's down this way they know if it's multiple blocks or buildings or just your Building. Which sounds like the right thing to do, but if you tell them listen I have 4 boxes and my neighbor is out they insist on sending a tech. I have had to insist no service call is needed, just calling to get the ball rolling, "what do you mean you need a technician to fix your problem"


----------



## coreynyc

I have had MOJO consistently on 796 since the supposed drop dead date

(3rd Ave & E 30th)


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/15143887
> 
> 
> I have had MOJO consistently on 796 since the supposed drop dead date
> 
> (3rd Ave & E 30th)



seems most people lost it early that morning for about 12-18 hours... and got it back that night....


At least they figured out that they might as well let it run its course since they aren't replacing it for another few weeks


----------



## skanter1

Looks like my SA 8300HD has died!










First it said "problem with HD", than it wouldn't boot - went through a long countdown and now says FAIL.


Do I have a choice of boxes when I bring it back to TW tomorrow? What should I try to get? Will my eSATA drive work with a new box?


TIA,


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/15144922
> 
> 
> Looks like my SA 8300HD has died!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First it said "problem with HD", than it wouldn't boot - went through a long countdown and now says FAIL.
> 
> 
> Do I have a choice of boxes when I bring it back to TW tomorrow? What should I try to get? Will my eSATA drive work with a new box?
> 
> 
> TIA,



Try and get the same one-- 8300HD-- not the HDC version-- insist on it. (IMO)

By the way, which TW center will you go to?


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/15144941
> 
> 
> Try and get the same one-- 8300HD-- not the HDC version-- insist on it. (IMO)
> 
> By the way, which TW center will you go to?



I thought they weren't giving out 8300HD any more? I'll be going to E. 23rd Street. What if they will only give me an HDC box? What will be different?


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/15145007
> 
> 
> I thought they weren't giving out 8300HD any more? I'll be going to E. 23rd Street. What if they will only give me an HDC box? What will be different?



I got an 8300HD from 23rd Street about a month ago. It was clearly used, but I was still happy to get it! If you ask nicely perhaps they can look through the stack or go in the back to find one for you.


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/15145297
> 
> 
> I got an 8300HD from 23rd Street about a month ago. It was clearly used, but I was still happy to get it! If you ask nicely perhaps they can look through the stack or go in the back to find one for you.



I'll give it a shot - thanks!


If I can't get one, what can i expect from an 8300HDC? Will it work with my eSATA drive? What are disadvantages of HDC boxes?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/15145321
> 
> 
> I'll give it a shot - thanks!
> 
> 
> If I can't get one, what can i expect from an 8300HDC? Will it work with my eSATA drive? What are disadvantages of HDC boxes?



Just a note on the external drive - it will work - but you will be starting from scratch. The shows you may have saved are only viewable on one box - it will force you to reformat the drive if you want to use it on a new box (8300HD or 8300HDC)


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15145549
> 
> 
> Just a note on the external drive - it will work - but you will be starting from scratch. The shows you may have saved are only viewable on one box - it will force you to reformat the drive if you want to use it on a new box (8300HD or 8300HDC)



Great!







So If the 8300HD drive fails - everything on all drives is toast. Good system.










What else do you know about 8300HDC and Navigator?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ank* /forum/post/15121671
> 
> 
> Guess I'm sticking to my HD box. Anyone have an idea if they are planning on debuting a larger hard drive on a completely new box sometime soon?



Someone in another thread mentioned a Samsung 3090... it sure LOOKS like it's has all the stuff we'd want. I know they are giving out Sammy non DVRs, so the question of the hour is what about the Sammy 3090 DVR in our market?


Keep in mind that we ARE talking about a company that seems to be 10% clueless about developing software... and the best hardware money can buy can be made crap by crap software!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/15145007
> 
> 
> I thought they weren't giving out 8300HD any more? I'll be going to E. 23rd Street. What if they will only give me an HDC box? What will be different?



Do us a favor if you will... ask them about the Samsung 3090 DVR. Try and get some "how comes" in if they say they don't have them. Say you know people who have Samsung boxes in Manhattan (kinda true, my aunt has one that I've laid my hands on!) I've glanced at the tech specs and am impressed... I know they are deploying Samsung boxes, but have yet to hear about a Sammie DVR in Manhattan (or NYC for that matter).


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15145549
> 
> 
> Just a note on the external drive - it will work - but you will be starting from scratch. The shows you may have saved are only viewable on one box - it will force you to reformat the drive if you want to use it on a new box (8300HD or 8300HDC)



Here's an idea for you:

Since the box is seemingly toast. If you're a bit adventurous/technical and you want to save the data that's on your external drive -- open the DVR up, pull out the internal hard drive which is likely fried (which is probably why the DVR is failing), replace it with a similar model (maybe even a little bigger), and your DVR should format it and continue to work properly with your external ESata drive.


And report back to us whether it worked or not!










Scott


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/15145007
> 
> 
> I thought they weren't giving out 8300HD any more? I'll be going to E. 23rd Street. What if they will only give me an HDC box? What will be different?



You will have HD Video On Demand with movies averaging about $5 each—go with blu ray and Netflix / blockbuster etc. It will be cheaper and look and sound better.


You will also have HD Showcase On Demand—so far, it’s a waste of time, unless you are into Gene Simmons reality show.










You will have on screen caller ID, if you subscribe to TW phone system. This is an obnoxious gimmick.


Those were the positives. The negatives, discussed here many times and on other threads, are...


You will lose the ability to swap tuners while maintaining working buffers-- to rewind or fast forward on both tuners.


You will lose the time stamp indicating where you are in a show. This is more important than many might realize.


The search ability is inferior to the old style.


There are unexplainable (by me) quirks that occur at random. Things like extended recording not working or trying to watch a recorded program while it’s recording and not having the “play” function option come up on the screen.














Also, many times the buffer just doesn't work at all-- even when not swapping tuners.


In addition, all functions are slower, almost delayed.


Try and get a 8300HD.


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/15147593
> 
> 
> You will have HD Video On Demand with movies averaging about $5 eachgo with blu ray and Netflix / blockbuster etc. It will be cheaper and look and sound better.
> 
> 
> You will also have HD Showcase On Demandso far, it's a waste of time, unless you are into Gene Simmons reality show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will have on screen caller ID, if you subscribe to TW phone system. This is an obnoxious gimmick.
> 
> 
> Those were the positives. The negatives, discussed here many times and on other threads, are...
> 
> 
> You will lose the ability to swap tuners while maintaining working buffers-- to rewind or fast forward on both tuners.
> 
> 
> You will lose the time stamp indicating where you are in a show. This is more important than many might realize.
> 
> 
> The search ability is inferior to the old style.
> 
> 
> There are unexplainable (by me) quirks that occur at random. Things like extended recording not working or trying to watch a recorded program while it's recording and not having the play function option come up on the screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, many times the buffer just doesn't work at all-- even when not swapping tuners.
> 
> 
> In addition, all functions are slower, almost delayed.
> 
> 
> Try and get a 8300HD.



I do want HD VOD - is that available now? When you stop a show, it won't remember the stop point? Terrible.


I might try the new box - than get a Tivo HD if it really sucks.


Can anyone point me to eSATA connection instructions - I forgot how I did it a few years ago.


Thanks...


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/15147593
> 
> 
> Those were the positives. The negatives, discussed here many times and on other threads, are...
> 
> 
> You will lose the ability to swap tuners while maintaining working buffers-- to rewind or fast forward on both tuners.
> 
> 
> You will lose the time stamp indicating where you are in a show. This is more important than many might realize.
> 
> 
> The search ability is inferior to the old style.
> 
> 
> There are unexplainable (by me) quirks that occur at random. Things like extended recording not working or trying to watch a recorded program while it's recording and not having the play function option come up on the screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, many times the buffer just doesn't work at all-- even when not swapping tuners.
> 
> 
> In addition, all functions are slower, almost delayed.
> 
> 
> Try and get a 8300HD.



Also, let's not forget -- you lose the ability to set the DVR to do a "timed recording" -- i.e. "record channel 713 from 6:10pm to 8:20pm". You will only be able to select an entire program to record or not.


----------



## skanter1

Just got back from TWC on E. 23rd St. - they had 8300HD box so I got it!










I can live without the on-screen caller ID, and the problems with HDC boxes.


But, will I be able to get HD VOD movies with the older box? This is something I have been waiting for...


Thanks,


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/15147746
> 
> 
> I do want HD VOD - is that available now? When you stop a show, it won't remember the stop point? Terrible.
> 
> 
> I might try the new box - than get a Tivo HD if it really sucks.



If you want the VOD HD then you will need the HDC box. I haven't watched any VOD but I can't imagine not being able to pause or fast forward. I was referring to watching regular TV and losing the ability to FF or RR when swapping tuners.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/15147945
> 
> 
> Also, let's not forget -- you lose the ability to set the DVR to do a "timed recording" -- i.e. "record channel 713 from 6:10pm to 8:20pm". You will only be able to select an entire program to record or not.



Yes-- this is lacking too on the HDC and is a very important feature.


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/15148772
> 
> 
> If you want the VOD HD then you will need the HDC box. I haven't watched any VOD but I can't imagine not being able to pause or fast forward. I was referring to watching regular TV and losing the ability to FF or RR when swapping tuners.



Since I use an eSATA drive I don't have that feature anyway - no big deal, just press record. Does TWC have HD VOD movies now? Where are they on the guide - or are they only available on HDC guide?


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/15148900
> 
> 
> .. or are they only available on HDC guide?



Correct, they are only on the HDC guide, which is very different from the older Passport style.


I mentioned in another postI don't care for it because the information is scarce - no actors names or director. This is a pain when you search for a movie to watch and the title doesn't ring a bell but if you saw the actors namesyou might remember it.


Regardless, it sounds like you are itching for this HDC box. You should go back, add one on to your system, bring it home and check it out. Compare the two. This way, if you don't like it, at least you'll still have the 8300HD box.


If I got into the habit of watching HDVOD movies my monthly bill would be hitting $400. That's crazy







. It's cheaper, in the long run, to buy a Blu-ray and sign up for a service.


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/15149366
> 
> 
> Correct, they are only on the HDC guide, which is very different from the older Passport style.
> 
> 
> I mentioned in another postI don't care for it because the information is scarce - no actors names or director. This is a pain when you search for a movie to watch and the title doesn't ring a bell but if you saw the actors namesyou might remember it.
> 
> 
> Regardless, it sounds like you are itching for this HDC box. You should go back, add one on to your system, bring it home and check it out. Compare the two. This way, if you don't like it, at least you'll still have the 8300HD box.
> 
> 
> If I got into the habit of watching HDVOD movies my monthly bill would be hitting $400. That's crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It's cheaper, in the long run, to buy a Blu-ray and sign up for a service.



Not really itching to get new box, except I'd like the option of an occasional HD VOD movie. What about the idea of Tivo HD with cablecards - no VOD? Most important is a box that is reliable, and the 8300HD has worked very well for the past two years.


I'll have to check out FIOS when it arrives in my area as well.


----------



## hdtvfan2005

What about the Samsung SMT-H3090. That box is replacing the 8300HDC. It's much nicer looking. It also has better specs than the 8300HDC. If you have an 8300HD then you might want to consider the SMT-H3090. HDVOD might happen on the non HDC boxes. TWC will probably have to deploy MDN in NYC.


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdtvfan2005* /forum/post/15150786
> 
> 
> What about the Samsung SMT-H3090. That box is replacing the 8300HDC. It's much nicer looking. It also has better specs than the 8300HDC. If you have an 8300HD then you might want to consider the SMT-H3090. HDVOD might happen on the non HDC boxes. TWC will probably have to deploy *MDN in NYC.*



What's MDN?


----------



## hdtvfan2005

MDN is Mystro Digital Navigator. It's basically a version of the HDC box software for non HDC boxes. Any box that doesn't have a cablecard uses it. MDN is faster but has some missing features. MDN has recieved a facelift which makes it look nicer. ODN is what the HDC boxes run. ODN is OCAP Digital Navigator. TWC has plans to use ODN for tru2way devices. ODN will run on any OCAP/tru2way box. ODN can run on a Tru2way TV as well thus eliminating the box. Navigator is getting there. The guide data on the newer versions of navigator has improved quite a lot. Now the guide data is more like Passport.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdtvfan2005* /forum/post/15150952
> 
> 
> ... The guide data on the newer versions of navigator has improved quite a lot. Now the guide data is more like Passport.










More like Passport? I hate to see what it looked like before if this is _more like Passport_. It still has a ways to go.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/15147945
> 
> 
> Also, let's not forget -- you lose the ability to set the DVR to do a "timed recording" -- i.e. "record channel 713 from 6:10pm to 8:20pm". You will only be able to select an entire program to record or not.




Well, you can "sorta/kinda" get around this. You do have the option of STARTING a recording 1-15 later. And you can end 1-15, 30, 1hr, 2hr after the scheduled time. There is no manual recording setup like the Passport, but so far, the 8300HDC/ODN box is doing fine. One thing you do get with certain channels is "press select to start over" option. So if you change the channel to one that supports it, you have the option of starting the show over.


The only catch (I'm told) is that you can't fast forward through the commercials.


So this is like an automatic buffering of shows.


So far, I don't have complaints switching the box out (Passport 8300DVR to ODN 8300HDC dvr)


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdtvfan2005* /forum/post/15150786
> 
> 
> What about the Samsung SMT-H3090. That box is replacing the 8300HDC. It's much nicer looking. It also has better specs than the 8300HDC. If you have an 8300HD then you might want to consider the SMT-H3090. HDVOD might happen on the non HDC boxes. TWC will probably have to deploy MDN in NYC.



Exactly how can we "consider" the Samsung box? I know they are deploying a Samsung box for non-DVR, but has ANYONE gotten a 3090 DVR?


I AM happy to hear that some seem to be able to get HD boxes... but if we had several guys who post here having the Sammie, the better to judge what issues are ODN related and which are hardware driven.


BTW, excellent post about the DNs... it should be a frakking sticky!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/15151919
> 
> 
> The only catch (I'm told) is that you can't fast forward through the commercials.
> 
> 
> So this is like an automatic buffering of shows.
> 
> 
> So far, I don't have complaints switching the box out (Passport 8300DVR to ODN 8300HDC dvr)



You may call that a "catch" but a lot of us find it a HUGE decrease in the functionality we've been used to for years.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/15145594
> 
> 
> Great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So If the 8300HD drive fails - everything on all drives is toast. Good system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What else do you know about 8300HDC and Navigator?



All hard drives fail it is not a matter of if, it is when will it fail? Nothing to do with the cable box. I work with computers it is inevitable that a hard drive will fail at some point. It is too bad there is no way to back up the data.


----------



## SRFast

Hi. I have a few quick questions:


What's the story with Food-HD (750)? It is out alot, but the SD channel works.


Does "Start Again" work on the SA 8300HD box or does it only work on non-DVR? I have never seen it and I've rebooted the box.


Does the SA 8300HD box support an external drive?


TIA & Happy Thanksgiving.....JL


----------



## cap_167

In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers.


In addition to the previously announced changes for December 8th, the programmer will no longer offer Versus/Golf HD as a shared service on ch. 794. Versus HD will remain on ch. 794 and, as previously announced, Golf HD will launch on ch. 779 in Northern Manhattan, Brooklyn, Queens, and Mount Vernon, on December 17th.


In Woodside, Elmhurst, and Maspeth, the following previously announced changes slated to occur on December 17th throughout Queens, have been postponed until December 22nd: the launch of Crossings TV on channel 503 for digital tier customers; Discovery Familia on 870, Cine Mexicano on 871, TV Colombia on 872, Latele Novela on 873 for DTV en Español customers; NBA TV HD on 461 to HD Xtra customers and TEAM HD on 411 to NBA League Pass customers, The launch of Korean Christian Television on ch. 533, Crime and Investigation HD on 686, Africa Channel HD on 787, TV One HD on 790, G4HD on 692, MGM HD on 796, Style HD on 689, Fuse HD on 691, Nick HD on 706, Lifetime HD on 712, CNBC HD on 715, USA HD on 716, SciFi HD on 717, Bravo HD on 718, E! HD on 724, QVC HD on 733, Spike HD on 736, and HSN HD on 739.


On December 22nd in the following areas of Brooklyn and Queens some of our channel positions will change for customers with cable ready TVs and TVs directly connected to cable (direct hookups). Specifically, in Woodside, Elmhurst, and Maspeth WCBS will move from ch. 2 to ch. 12, WNBC from 4 to 14, WNYW from 5 to 15, WLIW from 21 to 69, WABC from 7 to 17, WPXN from 8 to 56, WWOR (My 9) from 9 to 20, WXTV from 10 to 59, WPIX (CW 11) from 11 to 21, WNJU from 12 to 60, WNET from 13 to 23, ShopNBC from 34 to 45, SpikeTV from 35 to 37, QPTV34 from 58 to 2, QPTV35 from 59 to 4, QPTV56 from 60 to 9, QPTV57 from 61 to 19, WLNY from 62 to 11, TBS from 63 to 18, WFUT from 64 to 68, QVC from 65 to 57, WNYE from 66 to 10, TV Food from 67 to 78, TV Guide from 68 to 63, WMBC from 69 to 16, and CSPAN from 70 to 54. In Jamaica, Kissena, Ozone Park, Queens Village, Red Hook, Sunset, and Utopia WMBC will move from ch. 99 to 16.


Effective January 1, 2009: We will launch MLB Network on ch. 174, as a digital service and MLB Network HD on ch. 783. On this date, CaribeVision (ch. 804) will now be referred to as CV Networks.


The previously announced launch of Sleuth HD and Chiller HD, slated for December 17th in Northern Manhattan, Brooklyn, and Queens, has been postponed. The launch of My Life on Demand has also been postponed.


----------



## onovotny

Bastards.....still no word of anything for southern manhattan!


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *onovotny* /forum/post/15157778
> 
> 
> Bastards.....still no word of anything for southern manhattan!



you wont see any announcement until they start removing analog channels....


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cap_167* /forum/post/15157727
> 
> 
> Effective January 1, 2009: We will launch MLB Network on ch. 174, as a digital service and MLB Network HD on ch. 783. On this date, CaribeVision (ch. 804) will now be referred to as CV Networks.
> 
> 
> The previously announced launch of Sleuth HD and Chiller HD, slated for December 17th in Northern Manhattan, Brooklyn, and Queens, has been postponed. The launch of My Life on Demand has also been postponed.



so it looks like we're good to go with those "tentative" announced additions from before (except for Sleuth and Chiller)


Hooray for the NBC-Universal Channels.


Hooray for 100+ HD Channels!


(sorry Southern Manhattan)


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cap_167* /forum/post/15157727
> 
> 
> In Woodside, Elmhurst, and Maspeth, the following previously announced changes slated to occur on December 17th throughout Queens, have been postponed until December 22nd: the launch of Crossings TV on channel 503 for digital tier customers; Discovery Familia on 870, Cine Mexicano on 871, TV Colombia on 872, Latele Novela on 873 for DTV en Español customers; NBA TV HD on 461 to HD Xtra customers and TEAM HD on 411 to NBA League Pass customers, The launch of Korean Christian Television on ch. 533, Crime and Investigation HD on 686, Africa Channel HD on 787, TV One HD on 790, G4HD on 692, MGM HD on 796, Style HD on 689, Fuse HD on 691, Nick HD on 706, Lifetime HD on 712, CNBC HD on 715, USA HD on 716, SciFi HD on 717, Bravo HD on 718, E! HD on 724, QVC HD on 733, Spike HD on 736, and HSN HD on 739.
> 
> 
> On December 22nd in the following areas of Brooklyn and Queens some of our channel positions will change for customers with cable ready TVs and TVs directly connected to cable (direct hookups). Specifically, in Woodside, Elmhurst, and Maspeth WCBS will move from ch. 2 to ch. 12, WNBC from 4 to 14, WNYW from 5 to 15, WLIW from 21 to 69, WABC from 7 to 17, WPXN from 8 to 56, WWOR (My 9) from 9 to 20, WXTV from 10 to 59, WPIX (CW 11) from 11 to 21, WNJU from 12 to 60, WNET from 13 to 23, ShopNBC from 34 to 45, SpikeTV from 35 to 37, QPTV34 from 58 to 2, QPTV35 from 59 to 4, QPTV56 from 60 to 9, QPTV57 from 61 to 19, WLNY from 62 to 11, TBS from 63 to 18, WFUT from 64 to 68, QVC from 65 to 57, WNYE from 66 to 10, TV Food from 67 to 78, TV Guide from 68 to 63, WMBC from 69 to 16, and CSPAN from 70 to 54. In Jamaica, Kissena, Ozone Park, Queens Village, Red Hook, Sunset, and Utopia WMBC will move from ch. 99 to 16.



Sorry Queens... looks like you gotta wait 5 more days...


(and wow - they're having a lot of fun reorganizing the remaining analog channels - I'm sure thats going to drive people nuts.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *onovotny* /forum/post/15157778
> 
> 
> Bastards.....still no word of anything for southern manhattan!



Let's see, you guys got IP connectivity 2 years before we got it... so start waiting until Dec. 2010. Then again, you may get them sooner than we got what you got first... but even so, the fair thing would be to make you wait what we waited for.. 2 years!


----------



## HDTV Dude

Does it concern anyone how they omitted any reference to the 60 plus HD channels they are suppose to launch on December 17th for Northern Manhattan?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV Dude* /forum/post/15158813
> 
> 
> Does it concern anyone how they omitted any reference to the 60 plus HD channels they are suppose to launch on December 17th for Northern Manhattan?



not really...


they have a habit doing that lately.


also, since they made mention of 'previous updates now postponed" - if there was a problem with northern manhattan - they would've said so


----------



## disafan

As someone in Bayside, Queens, how do I interpret the amendment?


"In Woodside, Elmhurst, and Maspeth, the following previously announced changes slated to occur on December 17th throughout Queens, have been postponed until December 22nd"


Does that mean:


A. Only Woodside, Elmhurst, and Maspeth will be delayed, and I should still check on the 17th?

B. Only Woodside, Elmhurst, and Maspeth will be getting these stations on 12/22 and I'm out of luck until further notice?


Looking at the repositioning of analog channels for Woodside, Elmhurst and Maspeth, that is where my analog service already is, with CBS on 12, etc. Maybe they are launching on 12/17 in the rest of Queens and Brooklyn, but delaying the rest 5 days to reorganize channel lineups in the other half of Queens to match.


Thoughts? I suppose I'll just check the TV on 12/17 and see what I find either way.


----------



## disafan

It also occurs to me, for the N. Manhattan people, like parts of Queens not Woodside, Maspeth, and Elmhurst, it does not say you will not be getting the upgrade that day, just that those parts of Queens will not.


We cannot necessarily assume a lack of information to the positive confirms the negative.


----------



## Berk32

note that they made the Golf/Versus HD split clearer than before and still mentioned Northern Manhattan there.


also the last line postponing Chiller and Sleuth HD.


they are just very clueless when it comes to making these updates- they seem to think the previous announcement is still available to see.


They've done this before.... almost any time they mean to 'take something away' - they'll say 'the previously announced update has been postponed'.



(I'm also happy to see that in the big list of "Channels that may be removed at any time" - no NBC Universal channels are listed anymore.... thats a 99% sure sign that they reached a deal.)


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRFast* /forum/post/15157712
> 
> 
> Hi. I have a few quick questions:





> Quote:
> What's the story with Food-HD (750)? It is out alot, but the SD channel works.



Never had a problem in Queens and I do check it out.



> Quote:
> Does "Start Again" work on the SA 8300HD box or does it only work on non-DVR? I have never seen it and I've rebooted the box.



I'm pretty sure it only works with the 8300 *HDC* boxes.



> Quote:
> Does the SA 8300HD box support an external drive?



Many here have working external hard drives attached. Here is a link with more info.



> Quote:
> TIA & Happy Thanksgiving.....JL



Happy Thanksgiving to you too and everyone!


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/15155376
> 
> 
> You may call that a "catch" but a lot of us find it a HUGE decrease in the functionality we've been used to for years.




But you've never had this feature. So how can it be a decrease in functionality? I'm not talking about rewinding a tuner's buffer. I'm talking about going to a channel that you were *not* watching that allows you to start from beginning.


----------



## alleg23




> Quote:
> In Woodside, Elmhurst, and Maspeth, the following previously announced changes slated to occur on December 17th throughout Queens, have been postponed until December 22nd:



so brooklyn is still a go for the 17th?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alleg23* /forum/post/15159689
> 
> 
> so brooklyn is still a go for the 17th?



seems so


----------



## bigd86

Isn't EVERY Ranger game supposed to be in HD? Not tonight!!


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigd86* /forum/post/15159958
> 
> 
> Isn't EVERY Ranger game supposed to be in HD? Not tonight!!



"Every game on MSG"


(they changed their promotion a while ago....)


----------



## hdtvfan2005




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/15155354
> 
> 
> Exactly how can we "consider" the Samsung box? I know they are deploying a Samsung box for non-DVR, but has ANYONE gotten a 3090 DVR?
> 
> 
> I AM happy to hear that some seem to be able to get HD boxes... but if we had several guys who post here having the Sammie, the better to judge what issues are ODN related and which are hardware driven.
> 
> 
> BTW, excellent post about the DNs... it should be a frakking sticky!



NYC is the only division that has this DVR. They must have finished testing. Other divisions are still testing it. It runs the same software as the 8300HDC. A tech in NYC said they just started deploying them. You must ask for it. It runs the same software as the 8300HDC but has much better components. It has a processor that is much faster than 8300HDC and more ram. This box was made for ODN from the ground up. The 8300HDC is a hack job. They took the 8300HD, added some more ram, cable card interface, and SA's Axiom OCAP middleware and there you have it an 8300HDC. The Samsung HD-DVR uses an alticast middleware. I too want one when it hits our division.


Check out the Time Warner Cable Navigator thread in the HD Recorders forum. It has some good information. MDN is getting better. It's slightly faster than an 8300HDC running ODN but it takes longer to get guide data. MDN also has problems with Closed Captioning but I don't use closed captioning anyways.


----------



## hdtvfan2005

One more thing about MDN. Don't run it on an old pioneer or SA box. If you have an old Pioneer box running MDN, get rid of it. I actually ran MDN once on an old Pioneer box and it looked liked DOS. Also ODN got the same facelift as MDN. NYC has yet to deploy ODN 3.1.0_7 10/27/08. That version has the MDN style channel bar. The new version bricked eSATA support though.


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/15156574
> 
> 
> All hard drives fail it is not a matter of if, it is when will it fail? Nothing to do with the cable box. I work with computers it is inevitable that a hard drive will fail at some point. It is too bad there is no way to back up the data.



I was referring to the fact that if the main drive on the box fails, *all the data on the eSATA drive* is toast as well. This is usually not the case with other computer systems.


----------



## rbienstock

I'm in Southern Manhattan. I have several TiVo Series 3 boxes with 2 CableCards installed in each box. I'm having an intermittent problem that I don't know how to fix. Periodically one or more of my boxes will lose the ability to tune certain channels. Sometimes the problem affects only one CableCard, sometimes both cards. Sometimes it affects only one unit, sometimes 2 or all three. What happens is that the unit(s) lose the ability to tune to certain channels. There is no discernible pattern as to which channels won't tune, but what is clear is that the problem is NOT that the CableCards are losing their ability to decrypt the signal because whenever there is a problem at least some encrypted channels still work and some that aren't supposed to be protected don't work. For example, today I'm getting all my SD channels including the premium channels, but I get nothing (black screen with a message saying "Channel not available, You man need CableCARD decoders to view this channel. Contact your calbe provider for more information.") on all of the HD equlvalents of the broadcast channels (i.e., 702, 704, 705, etc.) and on HBOHD and CinemaxHD. I get ShowtimeHD and StarzHD on the channels in the 700 range, but not on the same channel in the 600 range.


If I call TWC customer service, they are completely clueless and want to send a technician to my house. Of course, once the technician gets there, the problem has resolved itself and so he too is clueless as to what the problem was. This is really a problem, especially today as I have about 20 people coming over for turkey and HD football. Does anyone have any suggestions for either something I can do to resolve or troubleshoot the problem or else something I can say to TWC that they can figure out what is happening and fix it?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdtvfan2005* /forum/post/15161522
> 
> 
> NYC is the only division that has this DVR. They must have finished testing. Other divisions are still testing it. It runs the same software as the 8300HDC. A tech in NYC said they just started deploying them. You must ask for it. It runs the same software as the 8300HDC but has much better components. It has a processor that is much faster than 8300HDC and more ram. This box was made for ODN from the ground up. The 8300HDC is a hack job. They took the 8300HD, added some more ram, cable card interface, and SA's Axiom OCAP middleware and there you have it an 8300HDC. The Samsung HD-DVR uses an alticast middleware. I too want one when it hits our division.
> 
> 
> Check out the Time Warner Cable Navigator thread in the HD Recorders forum. It has some good information. MDN is getting better. It's slightly faster than an 8300HDC running ODN but it takes longer to get guide data. MDN also has problems with Closed Captioning but I don't use closed captioning anyways.



Ah, more good info, thanks! Frankly, I was very happy to hear that we won't get MDN forced on us for the big HD channel upgrade... AND I still have a lot of must watch content on my DVR that I really want to work through before the 17th (just in case).


Indeed, it seems the 8300HD has 64MB RAM, the 8300HDC 128 and the Sammie specs at 384. Of course, it also could be as deployed by TWC, it will only have 128. I also notice from the specs that RAM and internal drive are supposed to be upgradable... which TWC may very well prevent.


Same bottom line, we need one of the regulars around here to get it!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rbienstock* /forum/post/15162472
> 
> 
> I get ShowtimeHD and StarzHD on the channels in the 700 range, but not on the same channel in the 600 range.



One of their announcements was that they would begin having SHO & Starz (and HBO) on some 600 series channels on 11/17. Seemed like they wanted to move all the premiums to 600 series channels, leaving them free to potentially match SD and HD channels in the last 2 digits.


However, that has not happened yet (just checked). So I don't think this issue is part of your other issues... wish I could address them, but I'm afraid the issue is that TWC always hated cable cards and now with Tru2Way on the horizon, they will pay even less attention to them.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/15159649
> 
> 
> But you've never had this feature. So how can it be a decrease in functionality? I'm not talking about rewinding a tuner's buffer. I'm talking about going to a channel that you were *not* watching that allows you to start from beginning.



Actually, we kinda did. I could tune into a channel, switch to the other tuner, and inside of an hour, switch to that other tuner, rewind and proceed WITH FF ability.


The point I was trying to make was that we would HAVE to go with the ODN equipped HDC box to get Start Over. Yet if I keep my Passport/HD box, I get something very, very close to that feature WITH the ability to skip through commercials.


Case in point... the late night talk shows. I'd swear there are as many commercials as actual content. Every waited for 7+ minutes from the last bit of content until the musical guest starts? All I need to do is make sure the DVR is set to the correct channel. With an ODN 8300HDC with bufferless tuners, I have to use Start Over AND sit through all the commercials.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/15162716
> 
> 
> Actually, we kinda did. I could tune into a channel, switch to the other tuner, and inside of an hour, switch to that other tuner, rewind and proceed WITH FF ability.
> 
> 
> The point I was trying to make was that we would HAVE to go with the ODN equipped HDC box to get Start Over. Yet if I keep my Passport/HD box, I get something very, very close to that feature WITH the ability to skip through commercials.
> 
> 
> Case in point... the late night talk shows. I'd swear there are as many commercials as actual content. Every waited for 7+ minutes from the last bit of content until the musical guest starts? All I need to do is make sure the DVR is set to the correct channel. With an ODN 8300HDC with bufferless tuners, I have to use Start Over AND sit through all the commercials.




I hear what you're saying. I too was concerned about turning in my Passport unit. I guess I expected the worst and it really wasn't too bad. But I would have to disagree about the "very very close" comment. If you plan out your viewing and remember to switch the tuner correctly, then you get the exact same behavior *plus* the ability to fast forward. But if you randomly switch around, Start From Beginning is a good option. Personally, I've used it rarely because I can't stand to watch commercials. But last night, I was able to "start over" on Palladia to watch Matchbox Twenty. That was pretty cool. I'm not sure it's worth not being able to FF but it's a nice feature to have (as a backup)


----------



## Gooddog

Hudson Valley


November 21, 2008


We are in the process of negotiating with WBNG, WTEN, WRGB and WBRE so that effective December 17th, or shortly thereafter, they will no longer be carried in analog format on the systems in our Hudson Valley region on which they are currently carried, but will remain available in the clear on the basic tier to customers with digital capable equipment or digital televisions with QAM tuners. However, if we are unable to reach an agreement for digital carriage, it is currently our intention to continue our carriage of these services until December 31st, or shortly thereafter, at which time we may discontinue our carriage of these services.


The launch of My Life on Demand has been postponed.


In addition to the previously announced changes for December 8th, the programmer will no longer offer Versus/Golf HD as a shared service on 773. Golf HD will remain on 773 and, as previously announced, Versus HD will launch on 781 on December 17th.


As previously indicated, we will cease carrying WYOU in Monticello, Port Jervis, and Tusten. This change will take place, effective December 15, 2008.

*The following previously announced launches scheduled for December 17th, have been postponed:* Crossing TV, Discovery Familia, Cine Mexicano, TV Colombia, Latele Novela, *TEAM HD, Nick HD and Disney HD*.


For customers with direct hookups only, the previously scheduled move of CSPAN from ch. 49 to ch. 57 has been cancelled.


Effective January 1, 2009: We will launch MLB Network on ch. 174, as a digital service. On this date, CaribeVision (ch. 804) will now be referred to as CV Networks


----------



## hdtvfan2005




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/15162633
> 
> 
> Ah, more good info, thanks! Frankly, I was very happy to hear that we won't get MDN forced on us for the big HD channel upgrade... AND I still have a lot of must watch content on my DVR that I really want to work through before the 17th (just in case).
> 
> 
> Indeed, it seems the 8300HD has 64MB RAM, the 8300HDC 128 and the Sammie specs at 384. Of course, it also could be as deployed by TWC, it will only have 128. I also notice from the specs that RAM and internal drive are supposed to be upgradable... which TWC may very well prevent.
> 
> 
> Same bottom line, we need one of the regulars around here to get it!



I still think it will have 384 MB of RAM. They will probably order it with 384 MB of RAM. It uses a middleware made by a Korean company instead of Axiom which is made in Europe. The 8300HDC order sheet says 128 MB of ram is the recommended amount of ram needed to run Axiom OCAP middleware. Samsung specifies 384 MB so they will use 384 MB of RAM. RAM isn't really upgradeable. They can order them with more memory and flash. Same with the HDD. It can't be upgraded but they can order it with more HDD space.


----------



## BeachComber

Does anyone with a SA8300HD/HDC normally view Channel 7 (in HD) news at Noon, 5pm, 6pm or 11pm? Only interested in the SA8300s.


If so, have you noticed any audio dropouts during the news when there is a graphic with no movement on the screen (this eliminates the morning newscasts as there is a ticker running across the bottom usually)?


Trying to determine a problem that may or may not be evident at WABC.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdtvfan2005* /forum/post/15167050
> 
> 
> I still think it will have 384 MB of RAM. They will probably order it with 384 MB of RAM. It uses a middleware made by a Korean company instead of Axiom which is made in Europe. The 8300HDC order sheet says 128 MB of ram is the recommended amount of ram needed to run Axiom OCAP middleware. Samsung specifies 384 MB so they will use 384 MB of RAM. RAM isn't really upgradeable. They can order them with more memory and flash. Same with the HDD. It can't be upgraded but they can order it with more HDD space.



I think the spec sheet said the base OS was Linux... everyone says ODN is written in Java. SOUNDS like a proper software match.


Please correct me... but wouldn't one consider the JVM to be middleware (sitting between the base OS and the application)? Or maybe they need what amounts to a second middleware layer to run OCAP?


OR, does TWC put in some odd RTOS like I think they do with the SA boxes?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeachComber* /forum/post/15167276
> 
> 
> Does anyone with a SA8300HD/HDC normally view Channel 7 (in HD) news at Noon, 5pm, 6pm or 11pm? Only interested in the SA8300s.
> 
> 
> If so, have you noticed any audio dropouts during the news when there is a graphic with no movement on the screen (this eliminates the morning newscasts as there is a ticker running across the bottom usually)?
> 
> 
> Trying to determine a problem that may or may not be evident at WABC.



FWIW, I posted about what seemed to me to be an excessive number of that kind of audio drop-out glitch in the past month or so. One of the halllmarks was that there was a 100% chance you'd get the audio drop outs as credits were rolling and music was playing.


----------



## hdtvfan2005




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/15167778
> 
> 
> I think the spec sheet said the base OS was Linux... everyone says ODN is written in Java. SOUNDS like a proper software match.
> 
> 
> Please correct me... but wouldn't one consider the JVM to be middleware (sitting between the base OS and the application)? Or maybe they need what amounts to a second middleware layer to run OCAP?
> 
> 
> OR, does TWC put in some odd RTOS like I think they do with the SA boxes?



The Middleware translates the Java code into machine code. The linux distro must be some BCM compatible linux distro. The SMT-H3090 appears to use a BCM7405 which works with Linux or Windows. I have no idea which version of linux it runs. BCM is broadcom and their video chips do support it. PowerTV is owned by Cisco. Cisco bought SA a few years ago. They are still selling boxes with the Scientific Atlanta brand. The Cisco 85xx HD-DVR is the first SA DVR to be branded Cisco. TWC is probably not going to deploy this box since Samsung is their development partner. You can look up OCAP to see what I mean. The IPG is the app underneath the OCAP, stack, middleware, and so on.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/15161879
> 
> 
> I was referring to the fact that if the main drive on the box fails, *all the data on the eSATA drive* is toast as well. This is usually not the case with other computer systems.



This is not necessarily so. You can replace the internal drive (which is not SUPPOSED to be allowed -- TWC's contract doesn't allow you to mess with the internals of the DVR -- BUT whenever I've exchanged a BOX, including a DVR at the TWC center, I've NEVER seen anyone open it to see if any seals were broken or anything!) with a new one and while you'd lose the stuff on the internal drive, the stuff on your external drive SHOULD remain OK.


The external drives are keyed to work only with the box that you're using....but if you replace the internal hard drive there is no reason that the external drive would lose its data.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/15170065
> 
> 
> The external drives are keyed to work only with the box that you're using....but if you replace the internal hard drive there is no reason that the external drive would lose its data.



Unless for some reason the external boxes directory is kept cached on the internal drive (yeah, a REALLY dumb idea, but the software running these boxes ain't too bright). I would NOT be surprised if something akin to this WAS the case... even in Passport, there still are long ago dumb bugs that simply never ever get addressed... and that's the supposed "better" software!


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/15170111
> 
> 
> Unless for some reason the external boxes directory is kept cached on the internal drive (yeah, a REALLY dumb idea, but the software running these boxes ain't too bright). I would NOT be surprised if something akin to this WAS the case... even in Passport, there still are long ago dumb bugs that simply never ever get addressed... and that's the supposed "better" software!



Not sure....so you might wind up with a bunch of "title unknown" programs on the external hard drive, but I THINK it would work. Luckily my internal hard drive hasn't crashed since I got my external (though it DID happen to me once BEFORE I'd gotten the external drive), so I haven't been able to test the theory.


So, if skanter1 feels like he wants to be our guinea pig, open the thing up, yank the internal drive, buy another one like it (same brand, similar size & model), put it in and see what happens. Just make sure you buy it from a place that has good return policy if it doesn't work out.










I'm sure a drive of the size that's in the DVR would cost almost nothing these days so the risk is minimal.


Scott


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/15170065
> 
> 
> This is not necessarily so. You can replace the internal drive (which is not SUPPOSED to be allowed -- TWC's contract doesn't allow you to mess with the internals of the DVR -- BUT whenever I've exchanged a BOX, including a DVR at the TWC center, I've NEVER seen anyone open it to see if any seals were broken or anything!) with a new one and while you'd lose the stuff on the internal drive, the stuff on your external drive SHOULD remain OK.
> 
> 
> The external drives are keyed to work only with the box that you're using....but if you replace the internal hard drive there is no reason that the external drive would lose its data.



I would not take a chance opening up TWC's box, and risking paying hundreds if they discover that I did. Not worth it, IMHO, to save some TV programs.


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/15170172
> 
> 
> Not sure....so you might wind up with a bunch of "title unknown" programs on the external hard drive, but I THINK it would work. Luckily my internal hard drive hasn't crashed since I got my external (though it DID happen to me once BEFORE I'd gotten the external drive), so I haven't been able to test the theory.
> 
> 
> So, if skanter1 feels like he wants to be our guinea pig, open the thing up, yank the internal drive, buy another one like it (same brand, similar size & model), put it in and see what happens. Just make sure you buy it from a place that has good return policy if it doesn't work out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure a drive of the size that's in the DVR would cost almost nothing these days so the risk is minimal.
> 
> 
> Scott



Too late - I already returned the SA8300HD and got another. Wasn't gonna do it anyway, for reasons in above post.


I realized, however, that, since I have a second TW box for use with old Tivo,

I could exchange it for free for a non-DVR HD box, and get HD VOD, not available on SA8300HD. What will they give me?


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15157919
> 
> 
> so it looks like we're good to go with those "tentative" announced additions from before (except for Sleuth and Chiller)
> 
> 
> Hooray for the NBC-Universal Channels.
> 
> 
> Hooray for 100+ HD Channels!
> 
> 
> (sorry Southern Manhattan)



Do you know the number of HD channels we will have in Northern Manhattan when the new ones go live on 12/17? Will we really have 100+? By my count we have about 31 or so right now.


----------



## daniels1994




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15157860
> 
> 
> you wont see any announcement until they start removing analog channels....



I really think Time Warner is taking things for granted. They should prepare for the inevable that some customers are going to switch to FIOS when it's available in thier areas. That's why I still haven't commited to Time Warner's cheaper 2 year lock-up (A slight saving over TWC's current prices). I want to se if Time Warner is a serious player regarding cable service here in NYC (I live in SO Manhattan) and so far they haven't come close to being serious players.


----------



## CynKennard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeachComber* /forum/post/15167276
> 
> 
> Does anyone with a SA8300HD/HDC normally view Channel 7 (in HD) news at Noon, 5pm, 6pm or 11pm? Only interested in the SA8300s.
> 
> 
> If so, have you noticed any audio dropouts during the news when there is a graphic with no movement on the screen (this eliminates the morning newscasts as there is a ticker running across the bottom usually)?
> 
> 
> Trying to determine a problem that may or may not be evident at WABC.



I have watched WABC in HD at 5 and 6 pm every day (except today which had football). I havent't noticed the dropouts you mentioned. However, I have had that type of dropout on HBO HD, HD Theater, and TNT HD many times during the (non-rolling) credits. I think it is a deficiency of the digital television system. I also get random audio dropouts on all channels. This may be caused by Time Warner, but I am inclined to associate it with the source.


Cynthia


----------



## BeachComber




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CynKennard* /forum/post/15172305
> 
> 
> I have watched WABC in HD at 5 and 6 pm every day (except today which had football). I havent't noticed the dropouts you mentioned. However, I have had that type of dropout on HBO HD, HD Theater, and TNT HD many times during the (non-rolling) credits. I think it is a deficiency of the digital television system. I also get random audio dropouts on all channels. This may be caused by Time Warner, but I am inclined to associate it with the source.
> 
> 
> Cynthia



It seems that this problem is with Harris NetVX Encoders and the SA8300s only. HBO, HDTheater and TNT do not use these encoders. WABC went to a NetVX encoder not that long ago - and the symptom is usually with no movement on the screen during graphics.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/15167805
> 
> 
> FWIW, I posted about what seemed to me to be an excessive number of that kind of audio drop-out glitch in the past month or so. One of the halllmarks was that there was a 100% chance you'd get the audio drop outs as credits were rolling and music was playing.




If credits are actually "moving" on the screen, this would not fit the profile. If by "roll" you mean the chryon is showing credits but they are static in nature, that might be the synmptom.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/15171620
> 
> 
> Do you know the number of HD channels we will have in Northern Manhattan when the new ones go live on 12/17? Will we really have 100+? By my count we have about 31 or so right now.



I took the text from their website (apparently no longer there), worked some of my text cleaning magic and came up with a list of 70 new channels. Looks to me like that WILL hit the 100 mark!


Here's what I came up with:


A&E HD on 746

ABC Family HD on 738

Africa Channel HD on 787

Big Ten Network HD on 472

Biography HD on 763

Bravo HD on 718

Cartoon HD on 722

Chiller HD on 684

CNBC HD on 715

Crime and Investigation HD on 686

Discovery HD on 766

Disney HD on 749

E! HD on 724

ESPN News HD on 792

ESPN U HD on 793

Fox Business News HD on 743

Fox News HD on 744

Fuse HD on 691

FX HD on 737

G4HD on 692

Golf HD on 779

History HD on 740

HSN HD on 739.

Learning Channel HD on 752

Lifetime HD on 712

Lifetime Movie Network HD on 762

MGM HD on 796

Nick HD on 706

NY1 HD on 701

Outer Max HD on 665

Palladia HD on 720

Planet Green HD on 768

QVC HD on 733

Science Channel HD on 775

SciFi HD on 717

Showcase HD on 668

Sleuth HD on 685

Speed HD on 774

Spike HD on 736

Style HD on 689

Tennis HD on 465

Toon Disney HD on 760

Travel Channel HD on 788

TV One HD on 790

USA HD on 716

VS/Golf HD on 794 will change to VS HD.

Weather Channel HD on 772


More Max HD on 659

Action Max HD on 660

Thriller Max HD on 661

WMAX HD on 662

@MAX HD on 663

FiveStar Max on 664


HBO2 HD on 652

HBO Signature HD on 653

HBO Family HD on 654

HBO Comedy HD on 655

HBO Zone HD on 656

HBO Latino HD on 657


SHO 2 HD on 667

SHO Extreme HD on 669


TMC HD on 674

TMC Xtra HD on 675


Starz Edge HD on 677

Starz Kids & Family HD on 678

Starz Comedy HD on 681


Encore HD on 682


Game HD on 791 for MLB & NHL package customers

NBA TV HD on 461 to HD Xtra customers

NHL Network on 795 for Sports Tier and NHL package customers

TEAM HD on 411 to NBA League Pass customers


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daniels1994* /forum/post/15172180
> 
> 
> I really think Time Warner is taking things for granted. They should prepare for the inevable that some customers are going to switch to FIOS when it's available in thier areas. That's why I still haven't commited to Time Warner's cheaper 2 year lock-up (A slight saving over TWC's current prices). I want to se if Time Warner is a serious player regarding cable service here in NYC (I live in SO Manhattan) and so far they haven't come close to being serious players.



Well, I went the other way. The discount was from 107 to 95, I was assured they wouldn't hold me to the cancellation fee, they then added in the phone service for 5 bucks extra year one, 10 bucks year 2.


Part of my "argument" was that we in Manhattan got the 2 year discount AFTER 2 rate increases in 2008... the rest of the city had that available BEFORE the 2 rate increases in 08 (not to mention they had double and more HD channels than we did).


Plus, did you read the "guarantee" for FIOS deployment? They have until 2017. Still, no nabe even close to me is slated to get FIOS by this years end. Best guess is I may be able to get it by end 09 or early 10. Wish is close to my supposed 2 years. And if they hassle me about cancelling, I'm refusing.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Might anyone know off the top of their head if the following actually HAVE an HD channel (or have roll out plans)?


AMC

IFC

Sundance

TCM


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/15173639
> 
> 
> Might anyone know off the top of their head if the following actually HAVE an HD channel (or have roll out plans)?
> 
> 
> AMC
> 
> IFC
> 
> Sundance
> 
> TCM



AMC and IFC have HD channels. I have them on Cablevision.


Don't know about Sundance or TCM.


----------



## realdeal1115

I have an 8300HD box and would like to attach an external drive. Could someone please tell me the type of drive I need to get and how to attach it?


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *realdeal1115* /forum/post/15173799
> 
> 
> I have an 8300HD box and would like to attach an external drive. Could someone please tell me the type of drive I need to get and how to attach it?



You will need an eSATA hard drive. Check out this thread for a details on how it works, including a comprehensive database of drives that are known to work.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/15173590
> 
> 
> I took the text from their website (apparently no longer there), worked some of my text cleaning magic and came up with a list of 70 new channels. Looks to me like that WILL hit the 100 mark!
> 
> 
> Here's what I came up with:
> 
> *Game HD on 791 for MLB & NHL package customers*
> 
> NBA TV HD on 461 to HD Xtra customers
> 
> NHL Network on 795 for Sports Tier and NHL package customers
> 
> TEAM HD on 411 to NBA League Pass customers



Thanks for that list...much easier to review that way.


Is Game HD basically going to show 1 out of market MLB or NHL game each night? That might get me to consider purchasing Center Ice...would have preferred to get more than 1 game each night, but it's a start.

_GAME HD is the high-definition complement to the sports packages NHL Center Ice and MLB Extra Innings. This HD channel will be tied to the sports packages so if you subscribe to NHL Center Ice or MLB Extra Innings and have a Time Warner Cable HD set-top box, you will get this channel and its programming. Only select games in HD. Schedule TBD._


----------



## Berk32

Here's the NYC lineup starting 12/17.

(Note - I should thank AndyHDTV - I used his last updated list and added to it)

Bklyn, Qns, S.I. & N. Man. - 102 HD channels (+3 'later')

S. Man. – (*) 31 HD channels (+1 on 1/1/09)


*350 PPV-HD

411 TEAM HD

461 NBATVHD

465 Tennis Channel-HD

467 CBS CS-HD

472 Big Ten Network-HD

*651/780 HBO-HD

652 HBO2-HD

653 HBO Family-HD

654 HBO Comedy-HD

655 HBO Signature-HD

656 HBO Zone-HD

657 HBO Latino-HD

*658/776 CINEMAX-HD

659 MoreMax-HD

660 ActionMAX-HD

661 5StarMAX-HD

662 ThrillerMAX-HD

663 WMAX-HD

664 @MAX-HD

665 OuterMAX-HD

*666/779 Showtime-HD

667 Showtime 2-HD

668 ShowCase-HD

669 ShowExtreme-HD

674 TMC-HD

675 TMCxtra-HD

*676/777 Starz-HD

677 Starz Edge-HD

678 Starz Kids & Family-HD

681 Starz Comedy-HD

682 Encore-HD

****684 Chiller HD**** Postponed to a later date

****685 Sleuth HD**** Postponed to a later date

686 Crime and Investigation HD

689 Style HD

691 Fuse-HD

692 G4HD

699 Showcase On Demand-HD

700 Movies On Demand-HD

701 NY1-HD

*702 CBS2-HD

*703 TNT-HD

*704 NBC4-HD

*705 FOX5-HD

706 Nick HD

*707 ABC7-HD

*708 TBS-HD

*709 MY9-HD

*710 CNN-HD

*711 CW11-HD

712 Lifetime HD

*713 PBS13-HD

715 CNBC HD

717 USA HD

717 SciFi HD

718 Bravo HD

720 Palladia HD

722 Cartoon Network-HD

724 E! HD

*726 SportsNet New York-HD

*727 MSG-HD

*728 ESPN-HD

*729 ESPN2-HD

733 QVC HD

*734 Universal-HD

736 Spike HD

737 FX-HD

738 ABC Family-HD

739 HSN HD

740 History Channel HD

743 Fox Business News HD

744 Fox News HD

746 A&E-HD

*748 MSG+-HD

749 Disney-HD

*750 Food Network-HD

752 The Learning Channel-HD

*753 YES-HD

760 Toon Disney-HD

762 Lifetime Movies-HD

763 Biography-HD

*764 HGTV-HD

*765 National Geographic-HD

766 Discovery-HD

*767 HD Theater

768 Planet Green-HD

772 Weather Channel-HD

774 Speed-HD

775 Science Channel HD

779 Golf HD

*783 MLB Network HD **** 1/1/09

*784 Hallmark Movie Channel-HD

*786 Animal Planet-HD

787 Africa Channel HD

788 Travel Channel-HD

790 TV One HD

791 GAME-HD

792 ESPNews-HD

793 ESPN U-HD

*794 Versus-HD

795 NHL-HD

796 MGM-HD

*797 HDNet Movies

*798 HDNet


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/15175318
> 
> 
> Is Game HD basically going to show 1 out of market MLB or NHL game each night? That might get me to consider purchasing Center Ice...would have preferred to get more than 1 game each night, but it's a start.
> 
> _GAME HD is the high-definition complement to the sports packages NHL Center Ice and MLB Extra Innings. This HD channel will be tied to the sports packages so if you subscribe to NHL Center Ice or MLB Extra Innings and have a Time Warner Cable HD set-top box, you will get this channel and its programming. Only select games in HD. Schedule TBD._


----------



## skanter1

IOW, pretty much NO NEW HD CHANNELS for S. Manhattan?


Any word when S. Manhattan gets more channels?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15175478
> 
> 
> Here's the NYC lineup starting 12/17.
> 
> (Note - I should thank AndyHDTV - I used his last updated list and added to it)
> 
> Bklyn, Qns, S.I. & N. Man. - 102 HD channels (+3 'later')
> 
> S. Man. - (*) 31 HD channels (+1 on 1/1/09)
> 
> 
> *350 PPV-HD
> 
> 411 TEAM HD
> 
> 461 NBATVHD
> 
> 465 Tennis Channel-HD
> 
> 467 CBS CS-HD
> 
> 472 Big Ten Network-HD
> 
> *651/780 HBO-HD
> 
> 652 HBO2-HD
> 
> 653 HBO Family-HD
> 
> 654 HBO Comedy-HD
> 
> 655 HBO Signature-HD
> 
> 656 HBO Zone-HD
> 
> 657 HBO Latino-HD
> 
> *658/776 CINEMAX-HD
> 
> 659 MoreMax-HD
> 
> 660 ActionMAX-HD
> 
> 661 5StarMAX-HD
> 
> 662 ThrillerMAX-HD
> 
> 663 WMAX-HD
> 
> 664 @MAX-HD
> 
> 665 OuterMAX-HD
> 
> *666/779 Showtime-HD
> 
> 667 Showtime 2-HD
> 
> 668 ShowCase-HD
> 
> 669 ShowExtreme-HD
> 
> 674 TMC-HD
> 
> 675 TMCxtra-HD
> 
> *676/777 Starz-HD
> 
> 677 Starz Edge-HD
> 
> 678 Starz Kids & Family-HD
> 
> 681 Starz Comedy-HD
> 
> 682 Encore-HD
> 
> ****684 Chiller HD**** Postponed to a later date
> 
> ****685 Sleuth HD**** Postponed to a later date
> 
> 686 Crime and Investigation HD
> 
> 689 Style HD
> 
> 691 Fuse-HD
> 
> 692 G4HD
> 
> 699 Showcase On Demand-HD
> 
> 700 Movies On Demand-HD
> 
> 701 NY1-HD
> 
> *702 CBS2-HD
> 
> *703 TNT-HD
> 
> *704 NBC4-HD
> 
> *705 FOX5-HD
> 
> 706 Nick HD
> 
> *707 ABC7-HD
> 
> *708 TBS-HD
> 
> *709 MY9-HD
> 
> *710 CNN-HD
> 
> *711 CW11-HD
> 
> 712 Lifetime HD
> 
> *713 PBS13-HD
> 
> 715 CNBC HD
> 
> 717 USA HD
> 
> 717 SciFi HD
> 
> 718 Bravo HD
> 
> 720 Palladia HD
> 
> 722 Cartoon Network-HD
> 
> 724 E! HD
> 
> *726 SportsNet New York-HD
> 
> *727 MSG-HD
> 
> *728 ESPN-HD
> 
> *729 ESPN2-HD
> 
> 733 QVC HD
> 
> *734 Universal-HD
> 
> 736 Spike HD
> 
> 737 FX-HD
> 
> 738 ABC Family-HD
> 
> 739 HSN HD
> 
> 740 History Channel HD
> 
> 743 Fox Business News HD
> 
> 744 Fox News HD
> 
> 746 A&E-HD
> 
> *748 MSG+-HD
> 
> 749 Disney-HD
> 
> *750 Food Network-HD
> 
> 752 The Learning Channel-HD
> 
> *753 YES-HD
> 
> 760 Toon Disney-HD
> 
> 762 Lifetime Movies-HD
> 
> 763 Biography-HD
> 
> *764 HGTV-HD
> 
> *765 National Geographic-HD
> 
> 766 Discovery-HD
> 
> *767 HD Theater
> 
> 768 Planet Green-HD
> 
> 772 Weather Channel-HD
> 
> 774 Speed-HD
> 
> 775 Science Channel HD
> 
> 779 Golf HD
> 
> *783 MLB Network HD **** 1/1/09
> 
> *784 Hallmark Movie Channel-HD
> 
> *786 Animal Planet-HD
> 
> 787 Africa Channel HD
> 
> 788 Travel Channel-HD
> 
> 790 TV One HD
> 
> 791 GAME-HD
> 
> 792 ESPNews-HD
> 
> 793 ESPN U-HD
> 
> *794 Versus-HD
> 
> 795 NHL-HD
> 
> 796 MGM-HD
> 
> *797 HDNet Movies
> 
> *798 HDNet


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15175496
> 
> 
> 1) http://www.indemand.com/sports/nhl/nhl_hd_schedule.pdf (1-2 games a night - I think it avoids the exclusive national weekly Versus telecast)
> 
> 
> 2) Voom? don't get your hopes up.



Thanks for the schedule...looks like the price went up. $169 for about 1 HD game per night is a bit more than I wanted to pay. Perhaps they will add a GAMEHD2 next year.


Too bad about Voom...I'll keep that on my wish list.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/15175664
> 
> 
> Thanks for the schedule...looks like the price went up. $169 for about 1 HD game per night is a bit more than I wanted to pay. Perhaps they will add a GAMEHD2 next year.
> 
> 
> Too bad about Voom...I'll keep that on my wish list.



between Versus and NHL Network - I figure thats enough out-of-market HD hockey...


----------



## howbiszar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/15175621
> 
> 
> IOW, pretty much NO NEW HD CHANNELS for S. Manhattan?
> 
> 
> Any word when S. Manhattan gets more channels?




the real reason south manhattan will not get more channels before year end is that conversion of north manhattan was so successful and converted many illegal customers that finance want new customers counted for Q109 to balance out customer count from quarter to quarter. manhattan north converted over 15k illegals to paying customers. those 15k makes up for those that were lost to fios (mostly on staten island). the thousands that are anticipated to be lost Q109 as fios is rolled out to more areas will be made up by illegals being converted where time warner is only provider.


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *howbiszar* /forum/post/15180619
> 
> 
> the real reason south manhattan will not get more channels before year end is that conversion of north manhattan was so successful and converted many illegal customers that finance want new customers counted for Q109 to balance out customer count from quarter to quarter. manhattan north converted over 15k illegals to paying customers. those 15k makes up for those that were lost to fios (mostly on staten island). the thousands that are anticipated to be lost Q109 as fios is rolled out to more areas will be made up by illegals being converted where time warner is only provider.



Illegals? Are they coming from Mexico to watch HDTV?


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/15181547
> 
> 
> Illegals? Are they coming from Mexico to watch HDTV?










ROFLMAO



*“BOXES??

BOXES?? We don’t need no stinkin’ digital boxes!”
*


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *howbiszar* /forum/post/15180619
> 
> 
> the real reason south manhattan will not get more channels before year end is that conversion of north manhattan was so successful and converted many illegal customers that finance want new customers counted for Q109 to balance out customer count from quarter to quarter. manhattan north converted over 15k illegals to paying customers. those 15k makes up for those that were lost to fios (mostly on staten island). the thousands that are anticipated to be lost Q109 as fios is rolled out to more areas will be made up by illegals being converted where time warner is only provider.



thats great info, keep it coming. I assume you work for TWC. We need the truth in this forum.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *howbiszar* /forum/post/15180619
> 
> 
> the real reason south manhattan will not get more channels before year end is that conversion of north manhattan was so successful and converted many illegal customers that finance want new customers counted for Q109 to balance out customer count from quarter to quarter. manhattan north converted over 15k illegals to paying customers. those 15k makes up for those that were lost to fios (mostly on staten island). the thousands that are anticipated to be lost Q109 as fios is rolled out to more areas will be made up by illegals being converted where time warner is only provider.



How exactly do you know this? Also it does not even make sense what you are saying.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/15182246
> 
> 
> How exactly do you know this? Also it does not even make sense what you are saying.



It actually makes perfect sense and is a very interesting theory....


----------



## ILW

I just called TWC to tell them that the On Demand channels haven't been working all weekend here in Bklyn. When the customer representative tried On Demand at the office (in Queens), she couldn't get it to work either and she said she would escalate the problem to the IT people.


----------



## skanter1

I am using an old set top box as a second cable box to use with an old SD Tivo in addition to my SA 8300HD DVR.


I realized I could trade it in for a newer HD box for free, and have a second HD box to use when Tivo is not recording and 8300 is using both tuners (albeit without HD recording capabilities.)


Are there any choices in non-DVR HD boxes? Should I ask for anything in particular in exchange?


----------



## blacktape

Maybe this has been answered before but why would Time Warner charge the same amount for service that delivers different results. IE. Northern Manhattan having 100+ HD channels compared to the 30 something in Southern Manhattan.


Same with " Start Over " ?


Bummed..and Fios avail across the street but not in my building.






Any word when S. Manhattan gets more channels?[/quote]


----------



## DNINE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *howbiszar* /forum/post/15180619
> 
> 
> the real reason south manhattan will not get more channels before year end is that conversion of north manhattan was so successful and converted many illegal customers that finance want new customers counted for Q109 to balance out customer count from quarter to quarter. manhattan north converted over 15k illegals to paying customers. those 15k makes up for those that were lost to fios (mostly on staten island). the thousands that are anticipated to be lost Q109 as fios is rolled out to more areas will be made up by illegals being converted where time warner is only provider.



It makes sense! It also shows TW can add South if they want.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/15185411
> 
> 
> It makes sense! It also shows TW can add South if they want.



well... no... they still have to kill analog service... its just a theory as to why they haven't yet...


----------



## Berk32

bye bye MojoHD


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15188419
> 
> 
> bye bye MojoHD


*NO more MOJO!*










*muhahahaha!!*


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15182432
> 
> 
> It actually makes perfect sense and is a very interesting theory....



Can you explain it to me better?, I don't even understand what he is saying. What does illegal users have anything to do with adding HD channels?


----------



## Pappas3278

Has anyone considered that the person who posted that "information" might just be a "troll"? That was their 1st post ever on this forum, and it didn't make much sense.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/15188689
> 
> 
> Can you explain it to me better?, I don't even understand what he is saying. What does illegal users have anything to do with adding HD channels?



all 'old school' illegal cable customers were getting analog channels. (much much much harder to steal digital cable)


So now that they have eliminated those analog channels (in order to make room for HD) - those customers are now forced to pay for digital service to continue to get service.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pappas3278* /forum/post/15188780
> 
> 
> Has anyone considered that the person who posted that "information" might just be a "troll"? That was their 1st post ever on this forum, and it didn't make much sense.



Of course its very likely he's a 'troll'.


That doesn't take away from the fact that it is a very interesting theory - and almost definitely has some truth to it.


Time Warner Cable NY/NJ is still a company that cares about its bottom line...


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/15184811
> 
> 
> I am using an old set top box as a second cable box to use with an old SD Tivo in addition to my SA 8300HD DVR.
> 
> 
> I realized I could trade it in for a newer HD box for free, and have a second HD box to use when Tivo is not recording and 8300 is using both tuners (albeit without HD recording capabilities.)
> 
> 
> Are there any choices in non-DVR HD boxes? Should I ask for anything in particular in exchange?



No ideas here? Does anyone know about non-DVR HD boxes?


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *howbiszar* /forum/post/15180619
> 
> 
> the real reason south manhattan will not get more channels before year end is that conversion of north manhattan was so successful and converted many illegal customers that finance want new customers counted for Q109 to balance out customer count from quarter to quarter. manhattan north converted over 15k illegals to paying customers. those 15k makes up for those that were lost to fios (mostly on staten island). the thousands that are anticipated to be lost Q109 as fios is rolled out to more areas will be made up by illegals being converted where time warner is only provider.



Do you have anything to support these assertions? Cause' if you don't, it just amounts to wild (and frankly bizarre) speculation.


A_C


----------



## jfischetti

I've searched this and cant find any delineation - nor does TWCNYC define where the border is between N. Manhattan and S. Manhattan.


Where does the line exist? I'm on E. 63rd Street


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jfischetti* /forum/post/15190195
> 
> 
> I've searched this and cant find any delineation - nor does TWCNYC define where the border is between N. Manhattan and S. Manhattan.
> 
> 
> Where does the line exist? I'm on E. 63rd Street



You're in Southern Manhattan. The borders are 86th Street on the East Side and 79th Street on the West Side.


A_C


----------



## JeffMoney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15188419
> 
> 
> bye bye MojoHD



yea no more MOJO and still paying the same price for HDextra..


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/15190681
> 
> 
> yea no more MOJO and still paying the same price for HDextra..



Can't we all start calling and complaining that we're getting less channels (-2 -- INHD & INHD2 were part of the pkg at one point) and paying the same for the HDXtra?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/15191425
> 
> 
> Can't we all start calling and complaining that we're getting less channels (-2 -- INHD & INHD2 were part of the pkg at one point) and paying the same for the HDXtra?



they added the sports package to it


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15191918
> 
> 
> they added the sports package to it



Oh yeah...forgot about that....Of course I NEVER watch anything in the sports package...and it's not even in HD!


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/15191933
> 
> 
> Oh yeah...forgot about that....Of course I NEVER watch anything in the sports package...and it's not even in HD!



well... actually... a lot of it is... for some at least (and more soon)


CBS College Sports HD

Big Ten Network HD

NBATV HD

NHL Network HD

Tennis HD


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15192172
> 
> 
> well... actually... a lot of it is... for some at least (and more soon)
> 
> 
> CBS College Sports HD
> 
> Big Ten Network HD
> 
> NBATV HD
> 
> NHL Network HD
> 
> Tennis HD



Oh...didn't realize that those channels were not part of the basic HD pkg. Not that I'd watch them. Or that I'll even get them (yet) in Southern Manhattan.


----------



## Justin85

In Astoria here. Has anyone noticed a recent deterioration in their FOX HD picture? House and Prison Break used to be two of the best looking shows in HD but in the last couple of weeks they've been grainy messes with clay-faces and crawling moss all over the place. I don't think its my TV because blurays still look great. Anyone?


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15192172
> 
> 
> well... actually... a lot of it is... for some at least (and more soon)
> 
> 
> CBS College Sports HD
> 
> Big Ten Network HD
> 
> NBATV HD
> 
> NHL Network HD
> *Tennis HD*



Is that The Tennis Channel HD? Is it actually in HD? Is there a way to get it without the entire Sports package (only interested in Tennis and MLB baseball.)


----------



## Tresjolie9

Anyone watching Heroes on NBC tonight (12/1/08)? It looks like it is in SD, and I'm getting a picture frame instead of full HD picture. Wondering if it is just an issue tonight, and issue with TWC, WNBC, or the entire East Coast.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tresjolie9* /forum/post/15192641
> 
> 
> Anyone watching Heroes on NBC tonight (12/1/08)? It looks like it is in SD, and I'm getting a picture frame instead of full HD picture. Wondering if it is just an issue tonight, and issue with TWC, WNBC, or the entire East Coast.



it was a WNBC problem...


it happens occasionally...


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/15192634
> 
> 
> Is that The Tennis Channel HD? Is it actually in HD? Is there a way to get it without the entire Sports package (only interested in Tennis and MLB baseball.)



Yes, thats the Tennis Channel - no clue how much it actually has in HD (I assume not much)


and you need the sports package/HDXtra.


The good news is that the MLB Network will not require it.


----------



## hdtvfan2005

The Samsung SMT-H3090 has no RF modulator, but I don't know if it's really needed. The SMT-H3050 has it though. I'm sure there is a way to hook up a SMT-H3090 to a really old rf modulated TV.


----------



## UESGuy

Has anyone had a problem with audio? I am having it go in and out for several minutes at a time, as if it is sputtering on and then off. I see it on the HD versions of CBS and NBC, particularly in the late evening, but inconsistently overall. Not much to go on, I know, but I was wondering if anyone else has had audio issues with their SA8300HDC?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/15175318
> 
> 
> Thanks for that list...much easier to review that way.
> 
> 
> All in all we're looking pretty good on 12/17. Any chance TWC will ever get the old Voom HD channels? When I'm at my parents (Cablevision) I often find myself watching Equator HD...would love to get that one added.



Glad to supply it that way! BTW, sure looks to me like the (most if not all) 15 Voom channels are a part of this big update... looks like they HAD to have them in order to live up to their 10-0 channels statement.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15175496
> 
> 
> Voom? don't get your hopes up.



Looking over the list again, aren't:


Chiller

Sleuth

Crime and Investigation

Style

Fuse

Speed

Science Channel


Voom channels?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15182432
> 
> 
> It actually makes perfect sense and is a very interesting theory....



Definitely an interesting theory, but I'm not so sure that it makes that much "sense." If it's true they have "converted" 15,000 households from stealing cable to paying customers, how does it follow that they get blessed with a ton of HD channels all at once?


TWC aggressively dropping analog channels seems to make the most "sense" to me... we pretty much know it was the huge number of analogs in Manhattan that was holding us back. I actually had a conversation with a CSR ten years ago when I was sorting out issues my parents had that I first heard they KNEW they had to drop analogs and was told they WERE aggressively shutting them down (this would be in the southern Manhattan head end).


IMO the issue was that they let that plan slide for many, many tears that left us barren compared to others in the same city who actually had the ability to pay less than we had to pay.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/15190681
> 
> 
> yea no more MOJO and still paying the same price for HDextra..



HDXtra was 5 HD channels (2 InDemands, 2 HDNets and ESPN), now it's only 2 (the HDNets). Same price. HOWEVER, on this I am ever so slightly inclined to cut them a tad of slack... HDNet's 2 channels I find to be excellent. I "justify" the cost as another premium service, just like HBO, SHO etc.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15192172
> 
> 
> well... actually... a lot of it is... for some at least (and more soon)
> 
> 
> CBS College Sports HD
> 
> Big Ten Network HD
> 
> NBATV HD
> 
> NHL Network HD
> 
> Tennis HD



As I recall, it was a "package" of SD sports channels added to the supposed HDXtra package. Those channels you mention are part of the 12/17 update, right?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tresjolie9* /forum/post/15192641
> 
> 
> Anyone watching Heroes on NBC tonight (12/1/08)? It looks like it is in SD, and I'm getting a picture frame instead of full HD picture. Wondering if it is just an issue tonight, and issue with TWC, WNBC, or the entire East Coast.



Ah, the 4 black bars syndrome! Yes, this happens with many channels... sometimes they catch it and you can see it switch right before you, but more frequently, it switches after the first commercial block.


You can use the zoom function on your cable remote, that will fill the screen.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UESGuy* /forum/post/15195263
> 
> 
> Has anyone had a problem with audio? I am having it go in and out for several minutes at a time, as if it is sputtering on and then off. I see it on the HD versions of CBS and NBC, particularly in the late evening, but inconsistently overall. Not much to go on, I know, but I was wondering if anyone else has had audio issues with their SA8300HDC?



Have seen this for years... the problem is that it's very inconsistent, so there's no real discernible pattern. I'm sort of sure I never see this issue on any of the premium channels...


Ah, I recall scott_b tagged this "skippage."


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/15196175
> 
> 
> Looking over the list again, aren't:
> 
> 
> Chiller
> 
> Sleuth
> 
> Crime and Investigation
> 
> Style
> 
> Fuse
> 
> Speed
> 
> Science Channel
> 
> 
> Voom channels?



um... no... none of them are


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/15196378
> 
> 
> As I recall, it was a "package" of SD sports channels added to the supposed HDXtra package. Those channels you mention are part of the 12/17 update, right?



yes


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15196550
> 
> 
> um... no... none of them are



Eeesh, I stand corrected... right you are. They sure SOUNDED like Voom channels so I made a bad assumption!


Of course, I now wonder exactly where such channels came from.. but hell, we should have them in 2 weeks...


----------



## alleg23

so when mlb comes on line in january, what "package" will it be in?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alleg23* /forum/post/15197003
> 
> 
> so when mlb comes on line in january, what "package" will it be in?



since the SD channel is in the 170s - I assume DTValue


----------



## ANGEL 35

Has any one gone down to 23st to pick up a Samsung H-3090 cable box?? IF yes let us konw how they are. Thank you.


----------



## JeffMoney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15192172
> 
> 
> well... actually... a lot of it is... for some at least (and more soon)
> 
> 
> CBS College Sports HD
> 
> Big Ten Network HD
> 
> NBATV HD
> 
> NHL Network HD
> 
> Tennis HD



in my area they took away the cbs college sports in HD , dont know why they took it off the guide and the dumb cust. service rep said it was because i was not suppose to get it then i said i am and it was not on the guide..


----------



## Rock48nj

Hi all.. Is anyone in Manhattan (Far West Chelsea here) having trouble with ESPN2 HD? The channel seems to pixilate and audio skips for me and I can’t figure out why. Have had the same problem on a few random channels in the past, Fuel in SD for instance is one where I have noticed it and maybe a few others in that channel range.


Anyone have thoughts on solution? With college hoops starting to get in the swing of thing it’s a channel I will watch frequently. I have a bot of history with issues with my cable internet connection so that may come into play but figure I would ask a general question before boring with details.


----------



## zas

A pretty good article from Broadcasting & Cable:

Broadcasters Cry Foul on HD Squeeze 

.

.

.

.

.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15189205
> 
> 
> all 'old school' illegal cable customers were getting analog channels. (much much much harder to steal digital cable)
> 
> 
> So now that they have eliminated those analog channels (in order to make room for HD) - those customers are now forced to pay for digital service to continue to get service.



So it would follow that they would want to get rid of analogs in S. Manhattan as well as soon as possible so these people have to pay, why would they hold back an that? To make the illegals happy? LOL


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/15196990
> 
> 
> Eeesh, I stand corrected... right you are. They sure SOUNDED like Voom channels so I made a bad assumption!
> 
> 
> Of course, I now wonder exactly where such channels came from.. but hell, we should have them in 2 weeks...



Voom is not that great anyway, my friend has it with cablevision it sucks


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/15198338
> 
> 
> So it would follow that they would want to get rid of analogs in S. Manhattan as well as soon as possible so these people have to pay, why would they hold back an that? To make the illegals happy? LOL



no.....


What this guy was saying is that by holding off on the forced conversion of Southern Manhattan to the next Fiscal Quarter, they improve their quarterly new subscriber count.


----------



## Justin85




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Justin85* /forum/post/15192622
> 
> 
> In Astoria here. Has anyone noticed a recent deterioration in their FOX HD picture? House and Prison Break used to be two of the best looking shows in HD but in the last couple of weeks they've been grainy messes with clay-faces and crawling moss all over the place. I don't think its my TV because blurays still look great. Anyone?



Sorry to quote myself, but I've been researching what my problem could be. Do you think a signal problem could cause issues like these? A lot of channels seem to be worse recently.


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/15197039
> 
> 
> Has any one gone down to 23st to pick up a Samsung H-3090 cable box?? IF yes let us konw how they are. Thank you.



If I have some free time I might take a walk down there tomorrow and see if they have any available.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rock48nj* /forum/post/15197242
> 
> 
> Hi all.. Is anyone in Manhattan (Far West Chelsea here) having trouble with ESPN2 HD? The channel seems to pixilate and audio skips for me and I can't figure out why. Have had the same problem on a few random channels in the past, Fuel in SD for instance is one where I have noticed it and maybe a few others in that channel range.
> 
> 
> Anyone have thoughts on solution? With college hoops starting to get in the swing of thing it's a channel I will watch frequently. I have a bot of history with issues with my cable internet connection so that may come into play but figure I would ask a general question before boring with details.



My GUESS would be that if you are having sporadic issues with the IP connection, they need to really look at not just your wiring, but the boxes and wiring in your building.


My experience is that the IP connection is more "fragile" than the TV one... a while back I was having lots of intermittent issues with IP, but nothing unusual for the TV part (the typical skippage that gets really bad for a few weeks them seems to clear up only to re-appear several months later). I had them out and they discovered a big issue 4 floors below me; to the point engineering was called. AND this is a fairly recently installed wiring job they did, encasing all connections running in the stairwell in heavy steel locked boxes and some heavy duty looking 4" pipe running vertically.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

I remember when "digital service" was an added expense. Far as I can tell, there's no "extra cost" involved any more, nor has there ben for quite a long while now.


I think there is a basic service that does not involve any set top box. Only need 8-10 analogs for that, just the basic broadcast stations. I believe that there still may be old set-top boxes in the field that can ONLY get analog signals from TWC. I went through this issue ten years ago with my folks... a swap to a digital box cost them nothing. Along with that, a LOT of "new" channels popped up (all the MusicChoice channels, all the sub premium channels, etc.). Their monthly cost stayed the same.


So from that, it seems the issue was TWC "forcing" customers to upgrade their equipment. BUT as long as the cost stayed the same, WTF is the problem?


----------



## lorus

Just wanted to share my experience in adding an external drive to expand the disk space on the cable box. I had 8300HD and added to it a Western Digital 640GB drive in MX-1 enclosure. When I would play shows recorded to the drive there would be recurring glitches that would occur every 30 seconds or so which made viewing very difficult to handle. Yesterday I had switched to 8300HDC box in the TWC store on Richmond Avenue and everything has now been playing flawlessly. It is great to have two HD full length movies recorded and have only 2% of the space taken up.


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/15196990
> 
> 
> Eeesh, I stand corrected... right you are. They sure SOUNDED like Voom channels so I made a bad assumption!
> 
> 
> Of course, I now wonder exactly where such channels came from.. but hell, we should have them in 2 weeks...



Fuse is a Rainbow/Cablevision channel. But it's not a Voom channel.


Just FYI.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/15200936
> 
> 
> Fuse is a Rainbow/Cablevision channel. But it's not a Voom channel.
> 
> 
> Just FYI.



Its also not an HD-only channel (as the Voom channels are)


See ch 132.


----------



## alleg23

what are the benefits to swapping out the explorer 2100 boxes?


my mom still has a couple. she is in southern Manhattan, if that matters.


----------



## jfischetti




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/15175621
> 
> 
> IOW, pretty much NO NEW HD CHANNELS for S. Manhattan?
> 
> 
> Any word when S. Manhattan gets more channels?




TWC NYC Service guy told me today once the digital changeover happens in Feb., things should happen quickly for S. Manhattan.


It better!


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lorus* /forum/post/15199761
> 
> 
> Just wanted to share my experience in adding an external drive to expand the disk space on the cable box. I had 8300HD and added to it a Western Digital 640GB drive in MX-1 enclosure. When I would play shows recorded to the drive there would be recurring glitches that would occur every 30 seconds or so which made viewing very difficult to handle. Yesterday I had switched to 8300HDC box in the TWC store on Richmond Avenue and everything has now been playing flawlessly. It is great to have two HD full length movies recorded and have only 2% of the space taken up.




What version are you using? Is it the 8300HD or 8300HDC? Passport or ODN?


Finally, can you use the buffer, i.e. while watching a show, can you rewind w/o having to record it first? thanks


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jfischetti* /forum/post/15202708
> 
> 
> TWC NYC Service guy told me today once the digital changeover happens in Feb., things should happen quickly for S. Manhattan.
> 
> 
> It better!



I expect it to happen around the same time (probably a bit before).


----------



## alleg23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/15202768
> 
> 
> What version are you using? Is it the 8300HD or 8300HDC? Passport or ODN?
> 
> 
> Finally, can you use the buffer, i.e. while watching a show, can you rewind w/o having to record it first? thanks



i have an hdc with mystro and a wd expander.


i can use the buffer, unlike with the 8300hd with passport.


----------



## Prey521




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/15202768
> 
> 
> What version are you using? Is it the 8300HD or 8300HDC? Passport or ODN?
> 
> 
> Finally, can you use the buffer, i.e. while watching a show, can you rewind w/o having to record it first? thanks



I have the 8300HD and I can't use the live buffer with my esata hard drive...not even if I press record. If the 8300HDC does allow you to use the live buffer with an external drive, then I'm swapping mine out ASAP until FIOS finishes their rollout in my community in the next 2 months.


----------



## lorus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/15202768
> 
> 
> What version are you using? Is it the 8300HD or 8300HDC? Passport or ODN?
> 
> 
> Finally, can you use the buffer, i.e. while watching a show, can you rewind w/o having to record it first? thanks



ODN, HDC, yes on buffer - that was the first thing I tested. I ran through several movies already. I get maybe 3 - 4 glitches per 2 hour movie movie. Slightly more then what I got without eSATA.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Prey521* /forum/post/15203151
> 
> 
> I have the 8300HD and I can't use the live buffer with my esata hard drive...not even if I press record. If the 8300HDC does allow you to use the live buffer with an external drive, then I'm swapping mine out ASAP until FIOS finishes their rollout in my community in the next 2 months.



Yes, you can use the 8300HD buffer if you press record. You just have to press record, and then go to your list of recorded programs and press "play" on the one that you're currently recording, and "volia!" as they say -- you now have buffer.


----------



## carl2680




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zas* /forum/post/15197273
> 
> 
> A pretty good article from Broadcasting & Cable:
> 
> Broadcasters Cry Foul on HD Squeeze
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .



I read the article, and its pretty much true that compressing HD channels take the detail of a good picture quality. TWC put 3 HD channels in one single QAM hurt the picture quality. Putting 3 sports channels, or 3 movies channels in one single QAM hurt the quality.


----------



## hansangb

Thanks guys for the external drive/buffer/ODN/HDC confirmation! With all these HD programming that I'm falling behind on, it may be worth it now. The old "record and hit play" trick was something I couldn't take!


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/15205796
> 
> 
> Yes, you can use the 8300HD buffer if you press record. You just have to press record, and then go to your list of recorded programs and press "play" on the one that you're currently recording, and *"volia!"* as they say -- you now have buffer.



or voila!, whichever you prefer.


----------



## Berk32

hmmm....


ch 705 WNYW-DT has dropped to 480p...


I wonder if they plan on doing this regularly when they aren't showing any HD content.


(and I wonder if its Time Warner doing this or WNYW.... pretty sure it's WNYW...)


----------



## AndyHDTV

"Southern Manhattan has not progressed to the point where we can make the same HD additions as Brooklyn, Queens, Staten Island and Northern Manhattan. We expect it to take a few more months to make the transition in Southern Manhattan."


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/15217931
> 
> 
> "Southern Manhattan has not progressed to the point where we can make the same HD additions as Brooklyn, Queens, Staten Island and Northern Manhattan. We expect it to take a few more months to make the transition in Southern Manhattan."



so..... they're just telling us what we already know... with absolutley no details...


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/15217931
> 
> 
> "Southern Manhattan has not progressed to the point where we can make the same HD additions as Brooklyn, Queens, Staten Island and Northern Manhattan. We expect it to take a few more months to make the transition in Southern Manhattan."



..which is of course, BS, because they can make it happen as quickly as they want to -- set a cutoff date, and if people don't bring their boxes in to exchange they lose their service. Easy. Exactly the same thing they did in northern manhattan.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/15218272
> 
> 
> ..which is of course, BS, because they can make it happen as quickly as they want to -- set a cutoff date, and if people don't bring their boxes in to exchange they lose their service. Easy. Exactly the same thing they did in northern manhattan.



ok... you're assuming too much...


1) you sure they constantly have enough supply of basic digital boxes to handle everyone at once?


2) you sure every single building can handle the higher bandwidth range that digital services use? They've been doing lots of work on these upgrades...


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15218409
> 
> 
> ok... you're assuming too much...
> 
> 
> 1) you sure they constantly have enough supply of basic digital boxes to handle everyone at once?
> 
> 
> 2) you sure every single building can handle the higher bandwidth range that digital services use? They've been doing lots of work on these upgrades...



True enough, but for #1, I would assume that yes, they do have a lot of the cheaper non-DVR boxes from when people upgrade to DVR service. And for #2 I would say that MOST buildings are digital-capable by this point -- I mean wouldn't customers be yelling about not being able to get Roadrunner service, cable-phone service, etc. by this point?


My last apartment building was small and VERY old and we were not offered digital service until very near the end of the digital-upgrade window (2001?), but we eventually got it....and that was over 7 years ago....


----------



## ANGEL 35

I went down to 23st. today. I wanted a Samsung H3090, but they do not have it,they have the non DVR H3050. They dont know when they will have H3090.I still have my 8300HDC


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/15218811
> 
> 
> I went down to 23st. today. I wanted a Samsung H3090, but they do not have it,they have the non DVR H3050. They dont know when they will have H3090.I still have my 8300HDC



How is the non-DVR H3050? I need a second non-DVR box.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/15219254
> 
> 
> How is the non-DVR H3050? I need a second non-DVR box.



Im sorry i dont know any thing about it.







. Any one out there know about them??


----------



## cap_167




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/15219254
> 
> 
> How is the non-DVR H3050? I need a second non-DVR box.



I have it and I don't think it's any good mainly because of the slow response times. Let's say you want to change the channel and input the numbers to the channel you want; it'll then wait for 1 to 2 seconds and then respond to your command. I hardly mess around with it so I can't go into more detail in terms of other features or likes/dislikes.


----------



## hdtvfan2005

San Diego got ODN v3.1.0_11. Still has broken eSATA support though it can now recognize an eSATA drive. No buffer on eSATA. It was released on 11.26.08 but TWC San Diego/Desert Cities has it now. Might have added some bugs. NYC might get the new version but it might be a newer one.


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/15223266
> 
> 
> Im sorry i dont know any thing about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Any one out there know about them??



Anyone know about non-DVR HD boxes? I need to get one from E. 23rd St., don't know which to request...


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cap_167* /forum/post/15223655
> 
> 
> I have it and I don't think it's any good mainly because of the slow response times. Let's say you want to change the channel and input the numbers to the channel you want; it'll then wait for 1 to 2 seconds and then respond to your command. I hardly mess around with it so I can't go into more detail in terms of other features or likes/dislikes.



What about the software? Which does it run? Can you get VOD HD movies or programs?


----------



## cap_167




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/15226027
> 
> 
> What about the software? Which does it run? Can you get VOD HD movies or programs?



It runs the Mystro software program and it does feature HD Showcase on Demand which features on demand programs from several HD channels.


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cap_167* /forum/post/15226104
> 
> 
> It runs the Mystro software program and it does feature HD Showcase on Demand which features on demand programs from several HD channels.



Are there HD VOD movies for pay?


----------



## alleg23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/15226016
> 
> 
> Anyone know about non-DVR HD boxes? I need to get one from E. 23rd St., don't know which to request...



yeah, like the explorer 2100 my mom is using in sothern manhattan. will she miss out on something ifshe doesnt update them?


btw, not that it mean anything, but . . .


i asked:


> Quote:
> is it true that twc is offering Samsung H-3090 dvr boxes now? are they available in brooklyn, and can i pick one up?



they responded:


> Quote:
> Thank you for your recent message to Time Warner Cable.
> 
> 
> In regards to your inquiry, we are not aware of any announcments or plans to stock our inventory
> 
> with this model DVR.
> 
> 
> Please refer to our website @ www.twcnyc.com for any future plans, services and news updates.
> 
> 
> If you have any further questions please contact us at [email protected] or call our 24 hour
> 
> Customer Support Line at 212 or 718-358-0900.
> 
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> 
> Time Warner Cable
> 
> Customer Support


----------



## coreynyc

I have this problem A LOT! The pixels & audio drop out on ESPN2 HD is my main problem but I also get lots of audio drops on WPIX HD and occasionally on WNBC HD (that seems mostly confined to the news).


I have had TW here (3rd & 30th) 5-6 times and they have changed wiring in the hallway, tested signal strength, changed my box. Nothing has been a permanent fix.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rock48nj* /forum/post/15197242
> 
> 
> Hi all.. Is anyone in Manhattan (Far West Chelsea here) having trouble with ESPN2 HD? The channel seems to pixilate and audio skips for me and I can't figure out why. Have had the same problem on a few random channels in the past, Fuel in SD for instance is one where I have noticed it and maybe a few others in that channel range.
> 
> 
> Anyone have thoughts on solution? With college hoops starting to get in the swing of thing it's a channel I will watch frequently. I have a bot of history with issues with my cable internet connection so that may come into play but figure I would ask a general question before boring with details.


----------



## Ronster515

Does anyone else have guide data on 8300HDC that only goes to tonight-12/6/08 at 7:00pm. I know this has happened once before but it was refreshed a couple of days before problems may occur. I have some shows for recording tonight & tomorrow and they do not show due to this.


I look forward to your input.


Thank You.


----------



## alleg23

ronster,


i have been having this issue for a couple of weeks. i have to reboot both my boxes to get the guide data back.


only 6.5 days (it stops at 7pm on the last day) worth though.


----------



## JeffMoney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronster515* /forum/post/15232126
> 
> 
> Does anyone else have guide data on 8300HDC that only goes to tonight-12/6/08 at 7:00pm. I know this has happened once before but it was refreshed a couple of days before problems may occur. I have some shows for recording tonight & tomorrow and they do not show due to this.
> 
> 
> I look forward to your input.
> 
> 
> Thank You.



works fine in my area (Corona) also have the 8300hdc but do you have channel 467 (cbs college sports hd) i never got the channel back on the guide for a while now (weeks) and it still says they have out on the twc channel list..


----------



## dougNYC

This is the non-dvr box they are giving out at 23rd St. I had an 8350hd for a year, but barely used the DVR function, so I figured I'd save the 10 bucks a month!


In any case, I went this morning at 9:00 and got a samsung box. Brought it home, set it up and every 10 seconds the picture went off for a split second. So I calle the service number and they had me reboot and 'sent a signal to the box.' Still blinking, I was able to get back to 23rd St. and replace it with the SA box. Support rep on the phone told me 4250hdc was the best one to get.


So far so good. Both the samsung and the SA are using Mythos. Seems there are a few more things to control on the SA box, for instance you can set the color of the bars to light, medium or dark. Boy did I like that- can't stand the gray sidebars from the old box. Now I have nice black bars.


The samsung seemed to enable volume control via hdmi to my Denon, whereas the SA doesn't seem to be able to do that. The Samsung SD pic quality seemed better, but hard to say as I didn't have it for more than a few hours.


Anyway, just thought I'd try and save some people a little time -avs has helped me tremendously over the years.


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dougNYC* /forum/post/15234168
> 
> 
> This is the non-dvr box they are giving out at 23rd St. I had an 8350hd for a year, but barely used the DVR function, so I figured I'd save the 10 bucks a month!
> 
> 
> In any case, I went this morning at 9:00 and got a samsung box. Brought it home, set it up and every 10 seconds the picture went off for a split second. So I calle the service number and they had me reboot and 'sent a signal to the box.' Still blinking, I was able to get back to 23rd St. and replace it with the SA box. Support rep on the phone told me 4250hdc was the best one to get.
> 
> 
> So far so good. Both the samsung and the SA are using Mythos. Seems there are a few more things to control on the SA box, for instance you can set the color of the bars to light, medium or dark. Boy did I like that- can't stand the gray sidebars from the old box. Now I have nice black bars.
> 
> 
> The samsung seemed to enable volume control via hdmi to my Denon, whereas the SA doesn't seem to be able to do that. The Samsung SD pic quality seemed better, but hard to say as I didn't have it for more than a few hours.
> 
> 
> Anyway, just thought I'd try and save some people a little time -avs has helped me tremendously over the years.



Which of the two boxes do you recommend?


----------



## dougNYC

Samsung didn't work for me, so it has to be the SA. The SA worked as soon as I plugged it in, and hasn't missed a beat so far. The menu's aren't as snappy as they ought to be, but not terrible. Maybe we can get more observatoins as the kinks get worked out of the Samsung. Any working Samsungs?


----------



## parkds

Has something weird happened with TWC service in Manhattan this weekend?

I am at West 81st Street and today all 4 of my cablecards stopped receiving 95% of the channels between 1 and 80.

It seems really random with stations are continuing to work in that range. For example the Disney channel works on ch 49, Food does not work on ch 50, and TVguide works on channel 51. I am not able to receive the basic networks either. Everything above channel 80 seems to pretty much work including premiums and HD.

I have 4 cable cards in 2 Tivos (a Series 3 and an HDtivo) and they are exhibiting identical issues.

Thanks.


----------



## Berk32

HEY NORTHERN MANHATTAN!


I found all sorts of hidden HD that they're not 'supposed' to add for another 10 days!


....and I mean... A LOT!


Full list coming..... (once I figure out what's what - it's hard to identify many of these channels at 2am....)


----------



## Berk32

19 'hidden' HD channels for Northern Manhattan (you other boros already have these....)


18 of these are placed in 6 former analog channel slots

(pretty sure the others don't have anything yet - a few more are now 'snow')

 

twcHD 12-6-08.zip 50.4150390625k . file


----------



## TrAnCeFoRcE

Hello everyone! I have something I might need some help/suggestions on. I have a SA8300HD DVR with passport software and a few months ago, the internal HD started to fail (ie: Every show I try to record on the HD would freeze for a good period of time and depending on how the DVR feels like it, it'll resume 30-50min later into the show WHILE the HD clicks and makes these horrible dying sounds).


After reading through numerous posts on the eSATA external drive, I decided that was the only way I would be able to keep my DVR box with the beloved PASSPORT software & not downgrade to the dreaded SA8300HDC box. I attached a 500GIG HD with antec MX-1, and everything was good again.....


However, a new minor problem has come up... with this new setup, I have been getting some picture/audio glitches on my recorded programs (a problem I have never noticed before the external drive). The glitches are seconds in between and only occurs 1-2 times per 60min shows. Not bad, but very annoying considering it never happened before when the shows were recorded on the internal HD.


Now my question would be, is there a better way for me to solve this problem? I read a few posts back, someone suggested switching out the old internal HD with a new one (but don't you need the new HD to be loaded with the PASSPORT software?) Or should I just not bother with any of that, and try my luck at my local TWC center (Queens Center Mall) & see if they even have the SA8300HD? Has anyone here have any luck getting a SA8300HD from the Queens Center location?


Thanx in advance for any help/suggestions, sorry for that long post........


----------



## carl2680




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15236850
> 
> 
> 19 'hidden' HD channels for Northern Manhattan (you other boros already have these....)
> 
> 
> 18 of these are placed in 6 former analog channel slots
> 
> (pretty sure the others don't have anything yet - a few more are now 'snow')



I did a direct digital scam with one of the Tvs without the cable box and I saw those channels. We should know that during this week they will put the rest of the mother load in the pipelines(cable lines) waiting until next week. so whoever want to watch those channels and don't want to wait just do a direct hook without a cable box.


Right now I am having free access to showtime HD on my cable boxes.


----------



## DNINE

I'm going to have to wait. I use the box as my tuner.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/15238232
> 
> 
> I'm going to have to wait. I use the box as my tuner.



I use my cable box - diagnostic mode on the 8300HD


----------



## alleg23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TrAnCeFoRcE* /forum/post/15236904
> 
> 
> Hello everyone! I have something I might need some help/suggestions on. I have a SA8300HD DVR with passport software and a few months ago, the internal HD started to fail (ie: Every show I try to record on the HD would freeze for a good period of time and depending on how the DVR feels like it, it'll resume 30-50min later into the show WHILE the HD clicks and makes these horrible dying sounds).
> 
> 
> After reading through numerous posts on the eSATA external drive, I decided that was the only way I would be able to keep my DVR box with the beloved PASSPORT software & not downgrade to the dreaded SA8300HDC box. I attached a 500GIG HD with antec MX-1, and everything was good again.....
> 
> 
> However, a new minor problem has come up... with this new setup, I have been getting some picture/audio glitches on my recorded programs (a problem I have never noticed before the external drive). The glitches are seconds in between and only occurs 1-2 times per 60min shows. Not bad, but very annoying considering it never happened before when the shows were recorded on the internal HD.
> 
> 
> Now my question would be, is there a better way for me to solve this problem? I read a few posts back, someone suggested switching out the old internal HD with a new one (but don't you need the new HD to be loaded with the PASSPORT software?) Or should I just not bother with any of that, and try my luck at my local TWC center (Queens Center Mall) & see if they even have the SA8300HD? Has anyone here have any luck getting a SA8300HD from the Queens Center location?
> 
> 
> Thanx in advance for any help/suggestions, sorry for that long post........



go to the queens center and ask, i would do this first.


i know ppl have gotten 8300hd from 23rd, but that may not work for you.


----------



## alleg23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15236850
> 
> 
> 19 'hidden' HD channels for Northern Manhattan (you other boros already have these....)
> 
> 
> 18 of these are placed in 6 former analog channel slots
> 
> (pretty sure the others don't have anything yet - a few more are now 'snow')



so these are qam channels for now?


i wonder if i could get scifi hd in brooklyn via qam. hmmmmm . . .


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alleg23* /forum/post/15238418
> 
> 
> so these are qam channels for now?
> 
> 
> i wonder if i could get scifi hd in brooklyn via qam. hmmmmm . . .



i can't confirm which ones are available in the clear on a QAM tuner...

(I have to guess that the 2 channels coming in gray for me are The Movie Channels since I don't subscribe to them)


and I was hoping to find SciFi.... probably in a few more days....


----------



## carl2680




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alleg23* /forum/post/15238418
> 
> 
> so these are qam channels for now?
> 
> 
> i wonder if i could get scifi hd in brooklyn via qam. hmmmmm . . .



Do a digital scam search to see how many channels you can recieve on the QAM.


----------



## SPG1

I notice the 8300HD works faster than the 8300 HDC.


----------



## Rock48nj

Anyone have suggestions on how I may be able to self help a problem with some of my HD channels pixelating. In particular ESPN2 HD is the worst but its happening with more frequency on all of my channels. I just got off the phone with TWC for the second time this week and did not have it in me to really deal with those folks today. The brilliant suggestion was for them to try and fix my problem there and to call back "like wednesday or something" if Im still having the problem. Mind you the problem has already gone on a week since my first call and now on wednseday when its still not working im sure I will have to schedule a service call which will be another week.


Anyone else have similar issues? Im assuming it has to be a problem with the line coming in as I have one splitter (one tv in bedroom, cable modem, one HD box-8300 HDC in living room)and live in a 1 bedrooom apartment. Have already switched out the splitter to try and troubleshoot to no avail.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rock48nj* /forum/post/15240333
> 
> 
> ...help a problem with some of my HD channels pixelating.
> 
> 
> ....Im assuming it has to be a problem with the line coming in as I have one splitter (one tv in bedroom, cable modem, one HD box-8300 HDC in living room)and live in a 1 bedrooom apartment. Have already switched out the splitter to try and troubleshoot to no avail.



If you already took the splitter out and you're still experiencing pixilation then I would surmise that you are correct. There is a problem with the line. A service call sounds logical. It probably is a weak signal coming in to your home.


----------



## Rock48nj

Thanks...going to call back tomorrow to try and get someone out here.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rock48nj* /forum/post/15240333
> 
> 
> Anyone have suggestions on how I may be able to self help a problem with some of my HD channels pixelating. In particular ESPN2 HD is the worst but its happening with more frequency on all of my channels. I just got off the phone with TWC for the second time this week and did not have it in me to really deal with those folks today. The brilliant suggestion was for them to try and fix my problem there and to call back "like wednesday or something" if Im still having the problem. Mind you the problem has already gone on a week since my first call and now on wednseday when its still not working im sure I will have to schedule a service call which will be another week.
> 
> 
> Anyone else have similar issues? Im assuming it has to be a problem with the line coming in as I have one splitter (one tv in bedroom, cable modem, one HD box-8300 HDC in living room)and live in a 1 bedrooom apartment. Have already switched out the splitter to try and troubleshoot to no avail.



What kind of TV do you have? The signal from cable is not always very good and pixelation especially on sports or fast moving scenes is very common and may not mean there is a problem. If you have a blu-ray player try that and see if it is still pixalating. You should get a very clean signal from the blu ray and you should not see much pixalation at all. It very much depends on your TV as well. If you have 120hz you get less pixalation then a 60 hz tv. My TV is 60hz and the blu rays really do not pixalate very much only slightly on really fast moving scenes. Make sure the splitter is strong enough i believe you need at least 1000 mhz


----------



## Rock48nj

This is not a sports looking a bit blurry problem, I mean more like a DVD that is all scratched up pixelating type problem with the audio skipping as well. I had enough last night and called and got them to schedule a service call for Wednesday. I switched out to a new Monster 2GHz splitter in my troubleshooting efforts but still have the problem. BluRay looks great.


I think it has to be the line in to my apartment. Modem is still working but even on my standard digital box I noticed the ocassional pixelation. and skipping. I can live with it once in a while but yesterday it was unbearable. Strange that someone else mentioned the problem with ESPN2 HD, that is by far the worst of the channels.


----------



## Berk32

*December 5, 2008*


The previously scheduled launches of Africa Channel HD, HSN HD, Spike HD, Nick HD, and NBA TV HD on December 17th in N. Manhattan, Brooklyn, Queens, Mt. Vernon, and in Woodside, Elmhurst, and Maspeth on December 22nd, has been postponed.



Also - They reworded the MLB Network addition - MLB HD wont be going to S. Manhattan with the rest of the city.


----------



## dad1153

From Fredfa's "Hot Off The Press" thread in 'HDTV Programming' (thanks to LL3HD for posting the story):

*Cable companies report subscriber slowdowns*
*crain's ny business.com*

By Amanda Fung


New York City’s incumbent cable companies will be bracing themselves for a bitter season.


Time Warner Cable, the nation’s second largest cable operator, is seeing a slowdown in subscriber growth for its video, Internet and phone services, said Chief Executive Glenn Britt at the UBS Media investor conference on Monday. Mr. Britt attributed the slowdown to the recession.


“Since the beginning of October consumers just sort of closed their pocket books and everything dramatically changed,” Mr. Britt said.


Earlier this month, Time Warner Cable said it will add fewer than 2.5 million units of its digital cable, voice and Internet services by the end of the year. Analysts expected the firm to add 2.6 million to 2.8 million units.


The economy is also slowing the rate at which customers sign up for premium services like DVRs. Time Warner Cable said the demand for DVRs was down about 40% from the same period last year.


Meanwhile, despite increased third quarter earnings, Cablevision is also experiencing a slowdown. The Bethpage, L.I. cable provider reported a decline of 19,100 basic cable TV subscribers compared with the second quarter, and 9,900 compared with the third quarter of 2007. Although Cablevision swung to a profit of 9 cents a share or $27.1 million from a loss of 27 cents or $79.3 million, the company missed analysts estimates by 5 cents a share.


“The biggest factor from the recession is the lack of housing growth,” said Bruce Leichtman of Leichtman Research Group, Inc. “There are no new opportunities.”


In addition, there is saturation in the cable TV market and increased competition. About 88% of households nationwide subscribe to cable, according to Mr. Leichtman. And now that telcos like Verizon Communications Inc. and AT&T are offering TV services, cable companies are finding it even more difficult to sign up new customers.


Time Warner Cable, with about 1.1 million New York City customers, and Cablevision, which has about 3.1 million TV customers in the New York metropolitan area, are currently negotiating with the city to renew their cable franchises.

http://www.crainsnewyork.com/apps/pb...89974/1084/toc


----------



## Berk32

Here's an *updated* 'expected' NYC lineup starting 12/17 (12/22 for most of Queens). (I removed Sleuth completely, since the SD version is being pulled on 1/14 - doesn't look like the HD channel will even launch)

Bklyn, Qns, S.I. & N. Man. - 97 HD channels (+7 'later')

S. Man. – (*) 31 HD channels


*350 PPV-HD

411 TEAM HD

****461 NBATVHD**** Postponed to a later date

465 Tennis Channel-HD

467 CBS CS-HD

472 Big Ten Network-HD

*651/780 HBO-HD

652 HBO2-HD

653 HBO Family-HD

654 HBO Comedy-HD

655 HBO Signature-HD

656 HBO Zone-HD

657 HBO Latino-HD

*658/776 CINEMAX-HD

659 MoreMax-HD

660 ActionMAX-HD

661 5StarMAX-HD

662 ThrillerMAX-HD

663 WMAX-HD

664 @MAX-HD

665 OuterMAX-HD

*666/779 Showtime-HD

667 Showtime 2-HD

668 ShowCase-HD

669 ShowExtreme-HD

674 TMC-HD

675 TMCxtra-HD

*676/777 Starz-HD

677 Starz Edge-HD

678 Starz Kids & Family-HD

681 Starz Comedy-HD

682 Encore-HD

****684 Chiller HD**** Postponed to a later date

686 Crime and Investigation HD

689 Style HD

691 Fuse-HD

692 G4HD

699 Showcase On Demand-HD

700 Movies On Demand-HD

701 NY1-HD

*702 CBS2-HD

*703 TNT-HD

*704 NBC4-HD

*705 FOX5-HD

****706 Nick HD**** Postponed to a later date

*707 ABC7-HD

*708 TBS-HD

*709 MY9-HD

*710 CNN-HD

*711 CW11-HD

712 Lifetime HD

*713 PBS13-HD

715 CNBC HD

717 USA HD

717 SciFi HD

718 Bravo HD

720 Palladia HD

722 Cartoon Network-HD

724 E! HD

*726 SportsNet New York-HD

*727 MSG-HD

*728 ESPN-HD

*729 ESPN2-HD

733 QVC HD

*734 Universal-HD

****736 Spike HD**** Postponed to a later date

737 FX-HD

738 ABC Family-HD

****739 HSN HD**** Postponed to a later date

740 History Channel HD

743 Fox Business News HD

744 Fox News HD

746 A&E-HD

*748 MSG+-HD

749 Disney-HD

*750 Food Network-HD

752 The Learning Channel-HD

*753 YES-HD

760 Toon Disney-HD

762 Lifetime Movies-HD

763 Biography-HD

*764 HGTV-HD

*765 National Geographic-HD

766 Discovery-HD

*767 HD Theater

768 Planet Green-HD

772 Weather Channel-HD

774 Speed-HD

775 Science Channel HD

779 Golf HD

783 MLB Network HD **** 1/1/09

*784 Hallmark Movie Channel-HD

*786 Animal Planet-HD

****787 Africa Channel HD**** Postponed to a later date

788 Travel Channel-HD

790 TV One HD

791 GAME-HD

792 ESPNews-HD

793 ESPN U-HD

*794 Versus-HD

795 NHL-HD

796 MGM-HD

*797 HDNet Movies

*798 HDNet


----------



## HDTV Dude

97 HD channels. That's makes them 3 HD channels short of keeping their promise to deliver 100 HD channels in NYC by the end of the year. Let's see if they can come up with those 3 other HD channels soon.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV Dude* /forum/post/15248063
> 
> 
> 97 HD channels. That's makes them 3 HD channels short of keeping their promise to deliver 100 HD channels in NYC by the end of the year. Let's see if they can come up with those 3 other HD channels soon.



Not going to happen... (and its 98 - since I'll count MLB Network)


not that I will complain... a few that they had planned on adding probably will never launch... and a few are launching later and are out of their control


And at least they aren't being a$$es and trying to count every single program on HD On Demand as its own 'channel'


----------



## HRAMOS1965

Time Warner can not say that manhattan reach 100 hd channels while half of the city doesnt have enough hd channel false advertisment


----------



## HDTV Dude

Channel 794 Versus HD not broadcasting in Manhattan only receiving test pattern stripes.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dougNYC* /forum/post/15235272
> 
> 
> Samsung didn't work for me, so it has to be the SA. The SA worked as soon as I plugged it in, and hasn't missed a beat so far. The menu's aren't as snappy as they ought to be, but not terrible. Maybe we can get more observatoins as the kinks get worked out of the Samsung. Any working Samsungs?



Was that the Samsung 3090 DVR? Or the 3050 non DVR?


----------



## JeffMoney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV Dude* /forum/post/15249152
> 
> 
> Channel 794 Versus HD not broadcasting in Manhattan only receiving test pattern stripes.



same here in queens


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV Dude* /forum/post/15249152
> 
> 
> Channel 794 Versus HD not broadcasting in Manhattan only receiving test pattern stripes.



Yesterday, the Guide said "Off the Air" but today carries programming. Still has the color bars, but there are 2 hockey games tonight they are "scheduled" to carry.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HRAMOS1965* /forum/post/15249012
> 
> 
> Time Warner can not say that manhattan reach 100 hd channels while half of the city doesnt have enough hd channel false advertisment



How about all those ads about "Sir Charge" and how you can understand the cable bill without the few "fees" Verizon tacks onto their bills? My last cable bill (first w/triple play) showed 11 separate "fees" amounting to 17 bucks. Checking previous bills, that makes for 12 buck just for the phone service.


When I had phone service from Verizon, there were never more than 3 "fee" items.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15247738
> 
> 
> Here's an *updated* 'expected' NYC lineup starting 12/17 (12/22 for most of Queens). (I removed Sleuth completely, since the SD version is being pulled on 1/14 - doesn't look like the HD channel will even launch)
> 
> Bklyn, Qns, S.I. & N. Man. - 97 HD channels (+7 'later')
> 
> S. Man. - (*) 31 HD channels
> 
> 
> *350 PPV-HD
> 
> 411 TEAM HD
> 
> ****461 NBATVHD**** Postponed to a later date
> 
> 465 Tennis Channel-HD
> 
> 467 CBS CS-HD
> 
> 472 Big Ten Network-HD
> 
> *651/780 HBO-HD
> 
> 652 HBO2-HD
> 
> 653 HBO Family-HD
> 
> 654 HBO Comedy-HD
> 
> 655 HBO Signature-HD
> 
> 656 HBO Zone-HD
> 
> 657 HBO Latino-HD
> 
> *658/776 CINEMAX-HD
> 
> 659 MoreMax-HD
> 
> 660 ActionMAX-HD
> 
> 661 5StarMAX-HD
> 
> 662 ThrillerMAX-HD
> 
> 663 WMAX-HD
> 
> 664 @MAX-HD
> 
> 665 OuterMAX-HD
> 
> *666/779 Showtime-HD
> 
> 667 Showtime 2-HD
> 
> 668 ShowCase-HD
> 
> 669 ShowExtreme-HD
> 
> 674 TMC-HD
> 
> 675 TMCxtra-HD
> 
> *676/777 Starz-HD
> 
> 677 Starz Edge-HD
> 
> 678 Starz Kids & Family-HD
> 
> 681 Starz Comedy-HD
> 
> 682 Encore-HD
> 
> ****684 Chiller HD**** Postponed to a later date
> 
> 686 Crime and Investigation HD
> 
> 689 Style HD
> 
> 691 Fuse-HD
> 
> 692 G4HD
> 
> 699 Showcase On Demand-HD
> 
> 700 Movies On Demand-HD
> 
> 701 NY1-HD
> 
> *702 CBS2-HD
> 
> *703 TNT-HD
> 
> *704 NBC4-HD
> 
> *705 FOX5-HD
> 
> ****706 Nick HD**** Postponed to a later date
> 
> *707 ABC7-HD
> 
> *708 TBS-HD
> 
> *709 MY9-HD
> 
> *710 CNN-HD
> 
> *711 CW11-HD
> 
> 712 Lifetime HD
> 
> *713 PBS13-HD
> 
> 715 CNBC HD
> 
> 717 USA HD
> 
> 717 SciFi HD
> 
> 718 Bravo HD
> 
> 720 Palladia HD
> 
> 722 Cartoon Network-HD
> 
> 724 E! HD
> 
> *726 SportsNet New York-HD
> 
> *727 MSG-HD
> 
> *728 ESPN-HD
> 
> *729 ESPN2-HD
> 
> 733 QVC HD
> 
> *734 Universal-HD
> 
> ****736 Spike HD**** Postponed to a later date
> 
> 737 FX-HD
> 
> 738 ABC Family-HD
> 
> ****739 HSN HD**** Postponed to a later date
> 
> 740 History Channel HD
> 
> 743 Fox Business News HD
> 
> 744 Fox News HD
> 
> 746 A&E-HD
> 
> *748 MSG+-HD
> 
> 749 Disney-HD
> 
> *750 Food Network-HD
> 
> 752 The Learning Channel-HD
> 
> *753 YES-HD
> 
> 760 Toon Disney-HD
> 
> 762 Lifetime Movies-HD
> 
> 763 Biography-HD
> 
> *764 HGTV-HD
> 
> *765 National Geographic-HD
> 
> 766 Discovery-HD
> 
> *767 HD Theater
> 
> 768 Planet Green-HD
> 
> 772 Weather Channel-HD
> 
> 774 Speed-HD
> 
> 775 Science Channel HD
> 
> 779 Golf HD
> 
> 783 MLB Network HD **** 1/1/09
> 
> *784 Hallmark Movie Channel-HD
> 
> *786 Animal Planet-HD
> 
> ****787 Africa Channel HD**** Postponed to a later date
> 
> 788 Travel Channel-HD
> 
> 790 TV One HD
> 
> 791 GAME-HD
> 
> 792 ESPNews-HD
> 
> 793 ESPN U-HD
> 
> *794 Versus-HD
> 
> 795 NHL-HD
> 
> 796 MGM-HD
> 
> *797 HDNet Movies
> 
> *798 HDNet



You are always up to the minute with your list Berk,Thank God I finally get USAHD back, All the shows start later this month or in Jsnusry do it will be good to catch them in HD, All the NBC nets finally getting the HD treatment in NYC. HOORAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!

but that 5 day wait might drive me crazy however since we have been up there it is good to see the city get their's first. While Slueth would have been a plus, I think Chiller will be a better fit for me. plus this Crime and Investigation HD channerl mib\\ght have better shows on contract then Slueth did. Only one no show that troubles nem NO BBCAHD, but hey beggers can't be choosey. Showxase on demand HD is that going to give the best free on demand channels that are available in HD a channel. Because Fear.net has found qa home in my house so a HD feed will be a welcome addition. Once Showtime beyond makes it's HD debut my HD needs will be completely satisfied(no date for that yet?)


OK, now for 2 unrelated issues:


One is my QAM/Atsc tuner. How many or what is the most HD channels that are available when you use the tunner? While I get a fair share of SD channels, mostly shopping and news, HD is lacking big time. I only get the norms 2,4,5,7,9,11,13 plus NY1, TBS and TNT are the only HD channels decoded. Is there somthing more that I have to do? TWC doesn't deserve and is not getting another $10 for a STB.


I am hearing good things about the APRICORN 1tb DVR Xpander DVR/PVR Hard drive that works with our 8300's, link below if anybody is curi0ous:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822161042 


This is the best deal I have seen so far. But WOW 125 hrs of HD. That is an addition a TV guru like myself can't ignore. TE DMM THING IS PLUG & PLAY UNLIKE WHAT i HAVE HEARD OF OTHER Hard drives. The Question here isthis, Does anyone own this drive? Is it as good as I hope? Please a response yo this is criticaln to my late X-mas request from family.

Thanks guys.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/15252617
> 
> 
> How about all those ads about "Sir Charge" and how you can understand the cable bill without the few "fees" Verizon tacks onto their bills? My last cable bill (first w/triple play) showed 11 separate "fees" amounting to 17 bucks. Checking previous bills, that makes for 12 buck just for the phone service.
> 
> 
> When I had phone service from Verizon, there were never more than 3 "fee" items.



Come on River you know sir charge is talking out of his [email protected]#. While I do not have the phone service w/TWC it is my understanding there areCERTAIN CHARGES THAT vERIZON CHARgES THaT TWC will not have to and charges that are just mandatory for any phone service. You can correct me if there are charges I miss. Taxes are a given we will never get away from that amd on my phone bill snd you bill thst would be 3 ort 2 charges, Fwd, state, & city or local. The next given charge would be that 911 charge. These seem to be the only ones tht are mandatory, The others on my phone bill are surcharges(Federal USF, USFlong distance, FCC line charge, and th killer is the one called Surchages{does that mean I am getting chargecd surcharges on my surcharges}) that in total does add $15.08 to my total bill. From what you said you had 12 new phone charges since the upgrade. How is TWC suecharge free when you have 5 more charges then me. I know you are anti-TWC but this is the worst cas of false advertising sice their free HD campaign. Last time i CHECK THEY ARE CHARGING ME FOR NINE CHANNELS.(sorry about the caps I keep pressing lock).


----------



## OSUBuckly

Can someone remind me which areas of Queens won't get their new channels until Dec 22? And anybody know why that is?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OSUBuckly* /forum/post/15255039
> 
> 
> Can someone remind me which areas of Queens won't get their new channels until Dec 22? And anybody know why that is?


 http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...elchanges.html 



> Quote:
> In Woodside, Elmhurst, and Maspeth, the following previously announced changes slated to occur on December 17th throughout Queens, have been postponed until December 22nd.




Why? could be some odd technical problem that we'll never know about... could be that they are adding a massive # of channels for N. Manhattan and need to make sure that goes smoothly...


Considering Time Warner NYC is made up of about a dozen formerly independent cable systems.... lots of random things are possible.


----------



## disafan

Don't bother trying to ask the call center. Those guys deny the Channel Change web page even exists.


----------



## JeffMoney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disafan* /forum/post/15255748
> 
> 
> Don't bother trying to ask the call center. Those guys deny the Channel Change web page even exists.



Thats because they never finished H.s lol


----------



## Berk32

Don't blame the customer reps. themselves... they can only work with what they are given.


----------



## JeffMoney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15256437
> 
> 
> Don't blame the customer reps. themselves... they can only work with what they are given.



well the techs and customer reps should work together because i know whats going on more than the customer reps. and i dont even work there...


----------



## Berk32

some good news.


they finally got the Versus feed working right


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/15253169
> 
> 
> I am hearing good things about the APRICORN 1tb DVR Xpander DVR/PVR Hard drive that works with our 8300's, link below if anybody is curi0ous:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822161042
> 
> 
> This is the best deal I have seen so far. But WOW 125 hrs of HD. That is an addition a TV guru like myself can't ignore. TE DMM THING IS PLUG & PLAY UNLIKE WHAT i HAVE HEARD OF OTHER Hard drives. The Question here isthis, Does anyone own this drive? Is it as good as I hope? Please a response yo this is criticaln to my late X-mas request from family.
> 
> Thanks guys.



Curious... this is 175 bucks. Newegg has another 1T drove in a USB/eSATA case for.. 120 bucks.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822204069 


I am hard pressed to tell any real difference between them... both have 7200RPM drives, the expensive one seems to lack an on/off switch.


Ooops, just noticed both have rebates, the 50 buck one for the expensive one nbrings it to 125. So it's 100 vs. 125.


----------



## wolfgaze

Can someone with Time Warner Cable please tell me what channel the Rangers/Thrashers game is on tonight?


It's not on MSG or MSG+....


Trying to find out for a friend....


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wolfgaze* /forum/post/15264499
> 
> 
> Can someone with Time Warner Cable please tell me what channel the Rangers/Thrashers game is on tonight?
> 
> 
> It's not on MSG or MSG+....
> 
> 
> Trying to find out for a friend....


 www.msg.com/overflow/ 


NYC 51

Mount Vernon 50

Hudson Valley 72


no HD


----------



## wolfgaze

Thanks Much Berk.


----------



## jasonDono




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/15261038
> 
> 
> Curious... this is 175 bucks. Newegg has another 1T drove in a USB/eSATA case for.. 120 bucks.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822204069
> 
> 
> I am hard pressed to tell any real difference between them... both have 7200RPM drives, the expensive one seems to lack an on/off switch.
> 
> 
> Ooops, just noticed both have rebates, the 50 buck one for the expensive one nbrings it to 125. So it's 100 vs. 125.



I replaced my failed external drive with this one from Amazon last week and have had no problems as of yet, It is very quiet and compact:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000YUFUCO


----------



## alleg23

no spike hd.











> Quote:
> The previously scheduled launches of Africa Channel HD, HSN HD, Spike HD, Nick HD, and NBA TV HD on December 17th in N. Manhattan, Brooklyn, Queens, Mt. Vernon, and in Woodside, Elmhurst, and Maspeth on December 22nd, has been postponed.


----------



## disafan

I thought I'd report an unprecedented event in Time Warner customer service. I called for a service call today and they are coming tomorrow. This has never happened before. usually it is a week or more.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disafan* /forum/post/15273619
> 
> 
> I thought I'd report an unprecedented event in Time Warner customer service. I called for a service call today and they are coming tomorrow. This has never happened before. usually it is a week or more.




All those people migrating to FiOS allows for quicker TWC service calls!


----------



## MacAlert

Anyone having problems with NBC this evening? Trying to watch ER and the audio dropped out for a good 5-10 minutes. Then the picture switches aspect ratios.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacAlert* /forum/post/15277337
> 
> 
> Anyone having problems with NBC this evening? Trying to watch ER and the audio dropped out for a good 5-10 minutes. Then the picture switches aspect ratios.



Me too, switched to channel 4. Didn't catch a AR change though.


It sounded like someone was tapping out some song when the audio died... like someone in the TWC control center was goofing on us.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/15279753
> 
> 
> Me too, switched to channel 4. Didn't catch a AR change though.
> 
> 
> It sounded like someone was tapping out some song when the audio died... like someone in the TWC control center was goofing on us.



I was thinking the same thing. (more likely someone at WNBC)


I stayed on 704 and used closed captioning (and also had the picture drop to SD for a moment)


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacAlert* /forum/post/15277337
> 
> 
> Anyone having problems with NBC this evening? Trying to watch ER and the audio dropped out for a good 5-10 minutes. Then the picture switches aspect ratios.




I've been getting stuttering audio and pixelation on NBC-HD for about 5 days now, intermittently.


I'm not going to even bother complaining; the droids on the phone never have any idea what's going on and who needs the aggravation anyway...


A_C


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/15280069
> 
> 
> I've been getting stuttering audio and pixelation on NBC-HD for about 5 days now, intermittently.
> 
> 
> I'm not going to even bother complaining; the droids on the phone never have any idea what's going on and who needs the aggravation anyway...
> 
> 
> A_C



I'm coming a little late to this thread but, i had THE OFFICE on DVR from last week; finally came around to watching it the other night(?)....basically UNWATCHABLE, thanks to frequent pixilation, screen freezes, audio drops, etc. Horrnedous. Just like "the good old days" when this happened on my screen a LOT.


----------



## dbr0675own1

are you sure this increase of hd channels in n. manhattan is happening? its nowhere on their site, ad i've asked 3 cable guys on the street and they have no idea about it...[/quote]


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dbr0675own1* /forum/post/15280937
> 
> 
> are you sure this increase of hd channels in n. manhattan is happening? its nowhere on their site, ad i've asked 3 cable guys on the street and they have no idea about it...



We're as sure as we can be without any actual word from TWC.... the guys on the street are going to have no clue - as are the customer service people - since that's just the way Time Warner operates.


Notes on the site reference the previous big list that we've gone through in this tread (like mentioning that the "previously scheduled launches of Africa Channel HD, HSN HD, Spike HD, Nick HD, and NBA TV HD on December 17th in N. Manhattan, Brooklyn, Queens, Mt. Vernon, and in Woodside, Elmhurst, and Maspeth on December 22nd, has been postponed".


That would imply that the others are on schedule.


also, about 19 more HD channels are already being sent through on the cable system - they just aren't mapped to a channel # on the box - and a whole bunch of analog channels are sitting empty - just waiting to be filled with brand new glorious digital HD.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15279796
> 
> 
> I was thinking the same thing. (more likely someone at WNBC)
> 
> 
> I stayed on 704 and used closed captioning (and also had the picture drop to SD for a moment)



Forgot to mention it, but I've seen this before... where the audio "changes" to what sounds very much like someone doing finger tapping... don't remember what local channel, but I remember thinking someone WAS goofing on us.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dbr0675own1* /forum/post/15280937
> 
> 
> are you sure this increase of hd channels in n. manhattan is happening? its nowhere on their site, ad i've asked 3 cable guys on the street and they have no idea about it...



[/quote]


The channels I posted a while back were taken from the TWC site... and if you read back, someone copied the entire announcement in a post here. About a week later, they posted another notice about some changes referring to the previously announced channel additions.


There has been changes that probably mean they wont hit 100 by years end... but lower Manhattan will still be stuck on 29-31 channels.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Thought y'all might be interested in this... I finally got around to putting a Kill-a-Watt in front of my HT setup. Got some very interesting results.


First, my 8300HD DVR runs around 27-28 watts. On or off. Even if I go through the rig-a-ma-role of silencing both tuners from writing to the disc... I see it drop maybe a watt.


Running the 8300 and my LCD, it's drawing about 170-172 watts. Adding in my 200w/ch - 5 channel AVR brings it to about 250-260 watts (there's a HeathKit alarm clock in there that runs about a watt or so).


----------



## MacAlert

Oh my GOD.......TV sucks today!!!


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacAlert* /forum/post/15284529
> 
> 
> Oh my GOD.......TV sucks today!!!



Well, a lot of us in Northern Manhattan are counting the days (4) until we basically triple our HD content...gotta figure there will be something to wach then.


----------



## alleg23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/15285992
> 
> 
> Well, a lot of us in Northern Manhattan are counting the days (4) until we basically triple our HD content...gotta figure there will be something to wach then.



still nothing to watch, but just better looking.











sci-fi hd in 5 days. cant wait.


----------



## Pappas3278

How does a big channel addition like the one scheduled for the 17th usually go down? Is there a reset of the box and the, voila!?


-Mike


----------



## Agent_C

I just added a Western Digital 500GB _*My DVR Expander*_ to an SA8300HD DVR. It's not 100% clear however, that I've actually added more space.


I've taken a number of screen captures from the service menu; and if I had to guess, I'd say the one titled DVR AVFS' (see enclosures) is telling me I have an additional 593.8GB of space.


Is this correct?


Thanks,


A_C


----------



## justlou




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/15287622
> 
> 
> I just added a Western Digital 500GB _*My DVR Expander*_ to an SA8300HD DVR. It's not 100% clear however, that I've actually added more space.
> 
> 
> I've taken a number of screen captures from the service menu; and if I had to guess, I'd say the one titled DVR AVFS' (see enclosures) is telling me I have an additional 593.8GB of space.
> 
> 
> Is this correct?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> A_C



Everything looks fine. The 594GB is your total space of both your drives after formatting, not your additional space.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justlou* /forum/post/15289005
> 
> 
> Everything looks fine. The 594GB is your total space of both your drives after formatting, not your additional space.



Thanks, but I've just noticed something; I've got no buffers, on either tuner!


Cold boot doesn't bring them back either. Only if I disconnect the unit and re-boot do the buffers come back.


Any idea what that's about???


A_C


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/15285992
> 
> 
> Well, a lot of us in Northern Manhattan are counting the days (4) until we basically triple our HD content...gotta figure there will be something to wach then.



Oh, I think you misunderstood me. Every channel was choppy. None of the premium channels were broadcasting right: pixelation, audio delay, stuttering.


----------



## alleg23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/15289611
> 
> 
> Thanks, but I've just noticed something; I've got no buffers, on either tuner!
> 
> 
> Cold boot doesn't bring them back either. Only if I disconnect the unit and re-boot do the buffers come back.
> 
> 
> Any idea what that's about???
> 
> 
> A_C



that is the big issue with the 8300hd and passport. buffer does not work. work around, record and play.


the 8300hdc with mystro does not have this issue.


----------



## alleg23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pappas3278* /forum/post/15287386
> 
> 
> How does a big channel addition like the one scheduled for the 17th usually go down? Is there a reset of the box and the, voila!?
> 
> 
> -Mike



the last time twc added hd, i didnt notice the new channels b4 i left to work, but they were there when i got home. i do know if they rebooted the boxes.


----------



## justlou




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/15289611
> 
> 
> Thanks, but I've just noticed something; I've got no buffers, on either tuner!
> 
> 
> Cold boot doesn't bring them back either. Only if I disconnect the unit and re-boot do the buffers come back.
> 
> 
> Any idea what that's about???
> 
> 
> A_C



You know what, you're right. I've only had my external drive hooked up for a couple of days, and never noticed the buffer was gone. I just tried it.


----------



## justlou

FWIW, on SI I'm starting to receive some of the new channels already if I manually enter the channel number. They don't show up in the channel guide or if I scan the channels with the remote. CNBCHD for 1 is working on 715, but SciFiHD and a few others say "a subscription is required".


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alleg23* /forum/post/15289787
> 
> 
> that is the big issue with the 8300hd and passport. buffer does not work. work around, record and play.
> 
> 
> the 8300hdc with mystro does not have this issue.




I wish I'd have known that to begin with... Would have saved me a $19 re-stocking fee from Newegg!~










A_C


----------



## alleg23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/15290839
> 
> 
> I wish I'd have known that to begin with... Would have saved me a $19 re-stocking fee from Newegg!~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A_C



or you could just suffer an upgrade to the hdc,


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alleg23* /forum/post/15290964
> 
> 
> or you could just suffer an upgrade to the hdc,



Not anxious to do that for obvious reasons.


I am considering however, opening up the 8300 and replacing the drive with a 1TB unit and perhaps maxing out the memory.


A_C


----------



## justlou

Can someone point me in the right direction to the easiest way, if possible, to burn programs off the SA8300HD onto DVD?


----------



## T2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/15252617
> 
> 
> How about all those ads about "Sir Charge" and how you can understand the cable bill without the few "fees" Verizon tacks onto their bills? My last cable bill (first w/triple play) showed 11 separate "fees" amounting to 17 bucks. Checking previous bills, that makes for 12 buck just for the phone service.
> 
> 
> When I had phone service from Verizon, there were never more than 3 "fee" items.



Let's not forget the ridiculous price gauging - my service fees went up from $15x/mo to $17x/mo in about 18 months.... nonsense.

All this while the quality went downhill - now ALL HD channels have pixelization, not only certain ones and I don't give a damn about these FALSE HD channels like TBS HD etc.


I'm thinking about canceling this expensive PoS service, once and forever.


----------



## Berk32

Holy Sh!t we got a lot more hidden HD (Northern Manhattan).


I'll do my best to make a list tonight....


----------



## carl2680




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15292377
> 
> 
> Holy Sh!t we got a lot more hidden HD (Northern Manhattan).
> 
> 
> I'll do my best to make a list tonight....



Really I bet the quality of those new HD channels are average at best. The quality of HD channels have gone down hill with TWC. Last year discover HD theater was basically the best looking HD channel, now is one of the of the usual suspects. I think some of the broadcasters are terrible, but TWC don't help either compressing the channels.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/15292447
> 
> 
> Really I bet the quality of those new HD channels are average at best. The quality of HD channels have gone down hill with TWC. Last year discover HD theater was basically the best looking HD channel, now is one of the of the usual suspects. I think some of the broadcasters are terrible, but TWC don't help either compressing the channels.



adding more HD isn't not affecting the current set of channels.


----------



## Berk32

12 more hidden HD channels found for northern Manhattan (that makes 31 total to go along with the 31 actually available)


All 31 'hidden' are channels the other Boros already have...


I figure we'll see more nightly.

 

twcHD 12-13-08.zip 52.775390625k . file


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15293322
> 
> 
> 12 more hidden HD channels found for northern Manhattan (that makes 31 total to go along with the 31 actually available)



this is really eating at me. Wednesday aint gonna be a nice one for me. Everyone else, enjoy the additions.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/15295871
> 
> 
> this is really eating at me. Wednesday aint gonna be a nice one for me. Everyone else, enjoy the additions.



Still no analog removed for lower manhattan?


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15296113
> 
> 
> Still no analog removed for lower manhattan?



nope. only UNTV on channel 78 is being dropped in january here in the South


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/15297826
> 
> 
> nope. only UNTV on channel 78 is being dropped in january here in the South



well they didn't announce anything on the website when they starting dropping northern manhattan channels (or any other boro)


----------



## larrykroger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15298229
> 
> 
> well they didn't announce anything on the website when they starting dropping northern manhattan channels (or any other boro)



Sorry - newbie question - is there a way to view the hidden channels with cablecard or the 8300 non-HDC box?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *larrykroger* /forum/post/15298677
> 
> 
> Sorry - newbie question - is there a way to view the hidden channels with cablecard or the 8300 non-HDC box?



im using the 8300 HD box in diagnostic mode (channel 1999 after you hold select+exit together on the box)


----------



## dbr0675own1

so, how do you get these "hidden channels"? is there content coming through now? sorry for my naivite.


also, why is twc like that? why do they do things like roll out channels without actually telling people about them. i didn't even know about the olympic stuff, and i had espn2hd 3 months before they put it on their website...


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dbr0675own1* /forum/post/15300631
> 
> 
> so, how do you get these "hidden channels"? is there content coming through now? sorry for my naivite.
> 
> 
> also, why is twc like that? why do they do things like roll out channels without actually telling people about them. i didn't even know about the olympic stuff, and i had espn2hd 3 months before they put it on their website...



1) Yes, the content can be viewed now - as I already explained how to do on the 8300HD (manually tune-in on the diagnostics page using freq/prog # on my spreadsheet)


(someone said they can also be seen using a TV's internal QAM tuner instead of the cable box's - that i cannot confirm.... and the 'locations' on that could be very different than on my spreadsheet)


Of course this is only accurate for northern manhattan - i cant confirm that the other boros will see channels in the same locations. (anyways, they already get the channels I've been forced to dig to find.)


2) They do tell people of the channel rollouts here: http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...elchanges.html 


And why do they start adding the channels beforehand? well... probably to make sure there are no problems... (assigning them to a channel # on a digital system is 'nothing'... they'll be doing that on the announced 12/17 date).


Usually the new channels show up about 2 days beforehand - but considering they are adding so much for northern manhattan, it would make sense that they start a bit earlier.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/15261038
> 
> 
> Curious... this is 175 bucks. Newegg has another 1T drove in a USB/eSATA case for.. 120 bucks.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822204069
> 
> 
> I am hard pressed to tell any real difference between them... both have 7200RPM drives, the expensive one seems to lack an on/off switch.
> 
> 
> Ooops, just noticed both have rebates, the 50 buck one for the expensive one nbrings it to 125. So it's 100 vs. 125.



I saw the other onr sldo, but I didn't see as many goos reviews, and the biggest point that has me oeaninhg towards the Xpander is the Plug & Play that gthe compamyamd reviewers say works perfect. Syre there are some cases that you may have to trya few time. The other one doesn't claim that. Well my Pops ordered it for me from Amazon. When I get it I will let you guys know, How good is the "plug & play" for this unit? This is a HD TV addicts dream, With the additional channels in 7 days and the TV season back to full force in January. Those 125 extra hrs of HD programing givces me time to view and enjoy all the shows, instead of rushing through the shows befo4re I get a full capacity knock off! So far thius season I had 2 casualties.


----------



## carl2680




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15301171
> 
> 
> 1) Yes, the content can be viewed now - as I already explained how to do on the 8300HD (manually tune-in on the diagnostics page using freq/prog # on my spreadsheet)
> 
> 
> (someone said they can also be seen using a TV's internal QAM tuner instead of the cable box's - that i cannot confirm.... and the 'locations' on that could be very different than on my spreadsheet)
> 
> 
> Of course this is only accurate for northern manhattan - i cant confirm that the other boros will see channels in the same locations. (anyways, they already get the channels I've been forced to dig to find.)
> 
> 
> 2) They do tell people of the channel rollouts here: http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...elchanges.html
> 
> 
> And why do they start adding the channels beforehand? well... probably to make sure there are no problems... (assigning them to a channel # on a digital system is 'nothing'... they'll be doing that on the announced 12/17 date).
> 
> 
> Usually the new channels show up about 2 days beforehand - but considering they are adding so much for northern manhattan, it would make sense that they start a bit earlier.




I did a digital scam for QAM channels, and I can't get those channels now, they are gone. the bad news for customers that don't have a cable box is that they only can get 15 digital channels and that include the locals. Heck I can't even get Fox or ABC HD on the QAM anymore. I think they did something with the system in the last couple of days.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/15291070
> 
> 
> Not anxious to do that for obvious reasons.
> 
> 
> I am considering however, opening up the 8300 and replacing the drive with a 1TB unit and perhaps maxing out the memory.
> 
> 
> A_C



I wouldn't be a good online buddy if I don't aid you with your idea/ This is a very bad idea for a few reasons:

1)If it doesn't work, you will have to get a new box and TWC isn't stupid they will notice the tampering. They might not notice immediate;y but every box has an ID so they will know who was playing inside the box. They might charge you the price for a new one.

2) This is the dangerous one. If thery deem that the box has been tampered with they have every right to hit you haed for extra $$$$, Why

? you ask, because they will think that you tampered with the box to get more channels. If this is the case they can charge you for max monthly fees from the time you started with that box till present. Worst case scenerio JAIL TIME! While this last item is unlikely It is a chance I rather not have a fdriend take.

I am just giving you something to think of before you do try it.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/15301599
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be a good online buddy if I don't aid you with your idea/ This is a very bad idea for a few reasons:
> 
> 1)If it doesn't work, you will have to get a new box and TWC isn't stupid they will notice the tampering. They might not notice immediate;y but every box has an ID so they will know who was playing inside the box. They might charge you the price for a new one.
> 
> 2) This is the dangerous one. If thery deem that the box has been tampered with they have every right to hit you haed for extra $$$$, Why
> 
> ? you ask, because they will think that you tampered with the box to get more channels. If this is the case they can charge you for max monthly fees from the time you started with that box till present. Worst case scenerio JAIL TIME! While this last item is unlikely It is a chance I rather not have a fdriend take.
> 
> I am just giving you something to think of before you do try it.



Oh please -- I've returned many boxes to TWC, and never once has any customer service rep at the office examined the box to check for tampering.


And beyond that, most of the boxes are not delivered to you "new out of the box" so if it were tampered with, how could they prove it was you who did the tampering and not the person who had the box before you?


I consider it to be highly unlikely that TWC would ever notice if you "broke a seal" on the box or whatever they have to tell if it were tampered with. So long as you replace the original drive in the unit before returning it to TWC you should be OK.


So as the devil on your other shoulder, Agent_C, I say "Go for it!" And report back to us if it works or not.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




T2k said:


> All this while the quality went downhill - now ALL HD channels have pixelization, not only certain ones and I don't give a damn about these FALSE HD channels like TBS HD etc.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I have to disagree with you there. There are much worse HD channels out there. I was actually blown away with a couple of the Seindeld episodes. They were crystal clear. I have never seen Jerry and the gang loook so great. ABC family is one of the poorest quality out there. I know everything isn't in HD but for the most pary the HD channels give much better PQ thsn the sister SD channels.
> 
> 
> I am in the Ozone Park/Richmond Hill sectiuon of Queens and have to say the quality has been improving since we got that first bulk HD additions. Not only that their On-demand offerings havre looked great. Fear.net is my new quilty pleasure on the SD front.
> 
> 
> Unless you are totally anti-TWC like some of nmy buds are on this thread(any movement on FIOS for you River?) therre are a lot of things you can try to better PQ. Let me know which way you are leaning, if you are giving TWC a chance the get back to me and I will give you a list of posible fixes.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/15301667
> 
> 
> Oh please -- I've returned many boxes to TWC, and never once has any customer service rep at the office examined the box to check for tampering.
> 
> 
> And beyond that, most of the boxes are not delivered to you "new out of the box" so if it were tampered with, how could they prove it was you who did the tampering and not the person who had the box before you?
> 
> 
> I consider it to be highly unlikely that TWC would ever notice if you "broke a seal" on the box or whatever they have to tell if it were tampered with. So long as you replace the original drive in the unit before returning it to TWC you should be OK.
> 
> 
> So as the devil on your other shoulder, Agent_C, I say "Go for it!" And report back to us if it works or not.



Hey Scott while it is unlikely. Would you want to be the one that it does happen to. Remember these cable companies use to lose millions in revenue because of fix boxes. HoweverI thought it will be good for him to know what can happen. Plus it isn't the rep I was talking about, It is the technician in the back that has to check and fix these boxes to make them ready for the next customer.

But the one thing that might help him is that the 8300hd is a dying breed and It is all *300 HDC now so the box might be tossed.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/15301667
> 
> 
> Oh please -- I've returned many boxes to TWC, and never once has any customer service rep at the office examined the box to check for tampering.
> 
> 
> And beyond that, most of the boxes are not delivered to you "new out of the box" so if it were tampered with, how could they prove it was you who did the tampering and not the person who had the box before you?
> 
> 
> I consider it to be highly unlikely that TWC would ever notice if you "broke a seal" on the box or whatever they have to tell if it were tampered with. So long as you replace the original drive in the unit before returning it to TWC you should be OK.
> 
> 
> So as the devil on your other shoulder, Agent_C, I say "Go for it!" And report back to us if it works or not.



I’m proceeding with certain [broad] assumptions…


1) That like Sarah, when Passport senses a new drive, it automatically launches an initialization routine and blesses the drive. No user intervention or complicated procedures like the old Tivo’s.


2) That adding more memory will improve performance. The service menu indicates there’s a free slot, so I’ll just duplicate what’s in the adjacent one.


I did notice one thing while having the WD My DVR Expander installed… All around performance was noticeably better. I attributed this to the fact that the external drive was a better performer than the original, and perhaps having the guide and programs on different drives (by default the 8300 records on the drive with the most space) speeded things up a bit.


BTW, has anyone here done any this before???


A_C


----------



## Gooddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/15301869
> 
> 
> Hey Scott while it is unlikely. Would you want to be the one that it does happen to. Remember these cable companies use to lose millions in revenue because of fix boxes. HoweverI thought it will be good for him to know what can happen. Plus it isn't the rep I was talking about, It is the technician in the back that has to check and fix these boxes to make them ready for the next customer.
> 
> But the one thing that might help him is that the 8300hd is a dying breed and It is all *300 HDC now so the box might be tossed.



I have no idea if they check or not or flag inventory scans of the boxes but the diag's do log the HD type/ size/model


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15301171
> 
> 
> 1)
> 
> 
> (someone said they can also be seen using a TV's internal QAM tuner instead of the cable box's - that i cannot confirm.... and the 'locations' on that could be very different than on my spreadsheet)



This is tyrue fact. The Qam does pick up some extras, but it comes and goes. One day crstal clear the next "channel Scrambled" or "Low signal"

n

It is very annoying work when you have to go tjrough every channel manually.


I can't wait untill you guys FINALLY get to join in the fun with all the HD options.

I don't know how many channels you have now, but here is my 2cenrs on the ones to watch:


USAHD - During the Olympics and a few US open days showed me this is a keeper


FXHD - While hey screwed me with The Shield not being in HD, Sons of Anarchy didn't disapoint With new episodes of returning favorites coming back and their quaklity movie schedule this one should be on Fav list


Weather Channel HD - destruction on TV is great but destruction in HD is WOW!


SciFiHD - BSG in HD need I say anymore


Discovery HD - The flagship has always caught our eyes, but the shows have gotten better. Time Warp simply amazing


HDnet / HSnet movies - I know you have had these 2 as long as I have, but they give the best HD experience day un and day out. Watch that destibzation show and be blown away at how beautiful the other countries look. Discovery HD Theater is right there with amazing PQ.


TEAM HD, NBATVHD Postponed, Tennis Channel-HD, CBS CS-HD, Big Ten Network-HD, Golf HD & MLB Network HD -

All the new sport channels will keep any sports fan glued to to his/her seat. Now we get to see teams from all over the 50 states.


Last but not all the least.


HD News - The news channels including ESPN NewsHD has me eating my feet. If you can recall back when 15 HD channels was TWC'S way of saying "SCREW THE HD SUBSCRIBERS" I was against wasting space to give us News in HD. Entertainment channels should be the priority. I was wrong the news looks great in HD, kind of gives you a good feeling even though the news is so depressing.


----------



## T2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15292567
> 
> 
> adding more HD isn't not affecting the current set of channels.



Utter nonsense. Of course it does - do you understand the nature of cable backbones? I doubt it (otherwise you are deliberately trying to deceive people with false info.) They have a *limited bandwidth to cook from* and they have to squeeze in more and more channels - no more high-megabit HD channels, that's for sure. (Yes, they always have overhead but they try to minimize the essentials.)


Of course, when you simply *upscale* your Sd programming you don't need high bandwidth either - the problem is when you sell it as "HD" despite it clearly isn't...


OTOH anyone thinking TWCNYC so-called "HD" channels are actually actually high-definition channels doesn't deserve any better anyway.


----------



## T2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/15292447
> 
> 
> Really I bet the quality of those new HD channels are average at best. The quality of HD channels have gone down hill with TWC. Last year discover HD theater was basically the best looking HD channel, now is one of the of the usual suspects. I think some of the broadcasters are terrible, but TWC don't help either compressing the channels.



Bingo. *TWCNYC this year quickly became the worst so-called "HD" quality I've ever seen on cable or satellite.*


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *T2k* /forum/post/15303340
> 
> 
> Utter nonsense. Of course it does - do you understand the nature of cable backbones? I doubt it (otherwise you are deliberately trying to deceive people with false info.) They have a *limited bandwidth to cook from* and they have to squeeze in more and more channels - no more high-megabit HD channels, that's for sure. (Yes, they always have overhead but they try to minimize the essentials.)
> 
> 
> Of course, when you simply *upscale* your Sd programming you don't need high bandwidth either - the problem is when you sell it as "HD" despite it clearly isn't...
> 
> 
> OTOH anyone thinking TWCNYC so-called "HD" channels are actually actually high-definition channels doesn't deserve any better anyway.



Do I understand the nature of cable backbones?


1) They've opened up a HUGE amount of space by removing analog channels.


2) You're initial statement implied that its getting worse, which is ridiculous. They haven't changed anything in regards to its HD carriage. Its still 3 HD channels per 6 MHz (2 per + subchannels for the channel available OTA). That 6MHz can carry 38.4 Mb/s using 256-QAM. Now 'technically' 1 'full' HD channel is supposed to be maxed at 19.39 Mb/s (which is why they do just 2 OTA per 6MHz). The truth is many cable networks don't sent our their channels anywhere near that. They can range from 12 to 16 Mb/s.


They haven't touched the channels that they've been carrying up until now.


So is it as good as it could be - no... - but calling it utter garbage makes me think you're TV is messed up (or you just have a bad connection to Time Warner).


3) You think Time Warner is bad? Have you seen Cablevision? They regularly cram 4 'HD' channels into a 6 MHz slot....


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15303478
> 
> 
> Do I understand the nature of cable backbones?
> 
> 
> 1) They've opened up a HUGE amount of space by removing analog channels.
> 
> 
> 2) You're initial statement implied that its getting worse, which is ridiculous. They haven't changed anything in regards to its HD carriage. Its still 3 HD channels per 6 MHz (2 per + subchannels for the channel available OTA). That 6MHz can carry 38.4 Mb/s using 256-QAM. Now 'technically' 1 'full' HD channel is supposed to be maxed at 19.39 Mb/s (which is why they do just 2 OTA per 6MHz). The truth is many cable networks don't sent our their channels anywhere near that. They can range from 12 to 16 Mb/s.
> 
> 
> They haven't touched the channels that they've been carrying up until now.
> 
> 
> So is it as good as it could be - no... - but calling it utter garbage makes me think you're TV is messed up (or you just have a bad connection to Time Warner).
> 
> 
> 3) You think Time Warner is bad? Have you seen Cablevision? They regularly cram 4 'HD' channels into a 6 MHz slot....





TWC has definitely lost its "pop" this year. I upgraded TV in NYC and moved my existing one out to LI where I have FIOS and all I have to say is "WOW". Even SD looks great on FIOS. I agree about Cablevision - that was perhaps the worst looking picture I've seen yet.


Last few weeks have been especially bad here - pixelation, audio dropouts, various channels greyed out, etc. etc. If I dare call TWC support all they offer is for me to reboot my box and then send a tech. FIOS support does full diagnostics remotely.


----------



## dbr0675own1

i can't open your zip file - any other way to post/send it?


----------



## dbr0675own1

nevermind...got it...


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/15301182
> 
> 
> I saw the other onr sldo, but I didn't see as many goos reviews, and the biggest point that has me oeaninhg towards the Xpander is the Plug & Play that gthe compamyamd reviewers say works perfect. Syre there are some cases that you may have to trya few time. The other one doesn't claim that. Well my Pops ordered it for me from Amazon. When I get it I will let you guys know, How good is the "plug & play" for this unit? This is a HD TV addicts dream, *With the additional channels in 7 days* and the TV season back to full force in January. Those 125 extra hrs of HD programing givces me time to view and enjoy all the shows, instead of rushing through the shows befo4re I get a full capacity knock off! So far thius season I had 2 casualties.



Have they pushed the date back? I thought the upgrade was taking place on the 17th? Hope I'm not mistaken...my countdown was down to 2 days!


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/15305469
> 
> 
> Have they pushed the date back? I thought the upgrade was taking place on the 17th? Hope I'm not mistaken...my countdown was down to 2 days!



Well parts of Queens have to wait until the 22nd


----------



## derek212212

i get into diag screen but cant change the settings to see the hidden channels whats wrong i have 8300hdc in nothern manhattan


thanks


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *derek212212* /forum/post/15305559
> 
> 
> i get into diag screen but cant change the settings to see the hidden channels whats wrong i have 8300hdc in nothern manhattan
> 
> 
> thanks



i said the 8300hd - not the hdc (this is one of the reasons why i didn't switch yet)


----------



## Berk32

FYI - there's more HD added - I'll try to make another list (just for the hell of it...)


----------



## Pappas3278

So, just to confirm; these hidden channels can't be accessed by us HDC users. Is that right?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pappas3278* /forum/post/15306172
> 
> 
> So, just to confirm; these hidden channels can't be accessed by us HDC users. Is that right?



not as far as I know (I'm not that familiar with the diagnostic menu of the hdc) I only briefly looked at it once, and could not find the spot to manually tune into frequencies.


----------



## HDTV Dude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15306158
> 
> 
> FYI - there's more HD added - I'll try to make another list (just for the hell of it...)




I used your spreadsheet to checkout a few channels but couldn't figure out how to get out of the diagnostic screen to view the channels. I would be very interested in knowing if you were able to find the freq/prog#'s for MGM HD and Palladia HD. Thanks for all your hard work.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV Dude* /forum/post/15306792
> 
> 
> I used your spreadsheet to checkout a few channels but couldn't figure out how to get out of the diagnostic screen to view the channels. I would be very interested in knowing if you were able to find the freq/prog#'s for MGM HD and Palladia HD. Thanks for all your hard work.



At this point... we're just gonna have to wait until Wednesday...


----------



## Pappas3278

Yeah, we've been able to wait this long. We're almost there. But, still keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/15289611
> 
> 
> Thanks, but I've just noticed something; I've got no buffers, on either tuner!
> 
> 
> Cold boot doesn't bring them back either. Only if I disconnect the unit and re-boot do the buffers come back.
> 
> 
> Any idea what that's about???
> 
> 
> A_C



Isn't that a very well known bug in the deployed Passport software? What I recall is that one CAN "pause" and resume, BUT one can NOT use FF or any other mode than play... AND the "advice" work around this is to hit the record button.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/15291070
> 
> 
> Not anxious to do that for obvious reasons.
> 
> 
> I am considering however, opening up the 8300 and replacing the drive with a 1TB unit and perhaps maxing out the memory.
> 
> 
> A_C



"Memory" is RAM, not disc space!


If you try this, make careful notes about the steps you take (pretty please).


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15293322
> 
> 
> 12 more hidden HD channels found for northern Manhattan (that makes 31 total to go along with the 31 actually available)
> 
> 
> All 31 'hidden' are channels the other Boros already have...
> 
> 
> I figure we'll see more nightly.



Damn... I will NOT buy a new TV *JUST* to get a QAM tuner so I can follow along with you!


Right now, I'm looking at third gen LED backlight as a motivator. Lurking in there also is tru2way...


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15298791
> 
> 
> im using the 8300 HD box in diagnostic mode (channel 1999 after you hold select+exit together on the box)



Oh, I thought it was having a QAM tuner that allowed tuning into those hidden channels... haven't been to 1999 in a LONG time, don't recall that it listed channels...or does it simply listed the raw QAM frequency?


Besides, it's all moot in 20 some odd hours.


----------



## Pappas3278

Theoretically, 20 hours. But, can we speculate as to what specific time they'll open the gates?


----------



## carl2680




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pappas3278* /forum/post/15310580
> 
> 
> Theoretically, 20 hours. But, can we speculate as to what specific time they'll open the gates?



12 midnight. The channels are in the cable lines, they just need to press the switch on the cable boxes and bingo. It happened the same way when they added CNN HD and the others.


----------



## Pappas3278

That's 12midnight...tonight?? Boy, that would be great if it happens like that.


Holding you to that by the way. ;-)


-Mike


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pappas3278* /forum/post/15313072
> 
> 
> That's 12midnight...tonight?? Boy, that would be great if it happens like that.
> 
> 
> Holding you to that by the way. ;-)
> 
> 
> -Mike



The rest of S. Manhattan and I do not want to hear bitching and moaning if one of your precious channels does not work. We are getting a big fat 0 new channels so be thankful for what you are getting but remember there are sure to be issues.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/15313254
> 
> 
> The rest of S. Manhattan and I do not want to hear bitching and moaning if one of your precious channels does not work. We are getting a big fat 0 new channels so be thankful for what you are getting but remember there are sure to be issues.



In fact we have a net -1 channel after they removed Mojo-HD at the beginning of the month! They're not even replacing it with MGM-HD even though the slot has opened up....


----------



## Solfeggio4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/15313779
> 
> 
> In fact we have a net -1 channel after they removed Mojo-HD at the beginning of the month! They're not even replacing it with MGM-HD even though the slot has opened up....



What happened to MGM HD? Are we not getting it anymore?


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Solfeggio4* /forum/post/15313967
> 
> 
> What happened to MGM HD? Are we not getting it anymore?



Not in southern manhattan (yet). Even though the QAM slot has opened up to slip another channel in there if they wanted.


----------



## DNINE

Curious, Are they saying when South might get these? I'm North but still.


----------



## dampfnudel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pappas3278* /forum/post/15313072
> 
> 
> That's 12midnight...tonight?? Boy, that would be great if it happens like that.
> 
> 
> Holding you to that by the way. ;-)
> 
> 
> -Mike



That happened last time, I checked around 12:15 AM and the new channels were there. I'm looking forward to SciFi HD and the final episodes of BSG in HD.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/15314346
> 
> 
> Curious, Are they saying when South might get these? I'm North but still.



No word as to when the rest of Manhattan might get their HD upgrade.


----------



## Solfeggio4

For the first time, I'm glad I moved uptown.







I hope Inwood gets it the same time as everyone else (I know there are smaller "subdivisions" of north and south within TWC). I'll guess we'll see by tomorrow...


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15306226
> 
> 
> not as far as I know (I'm not that familiar with the diagnostic menu of the hdc) I only briefly looked at it once, and could not find the spot to manually tune into frequencies.



You can not manually tune into frequencies on the HDC







All you get is the diagnostic menu that you cant do any thing with.Its on 996 to get it.


----------



## Berk32

should be more hidden hd available


----------



## 5w30

Maybe after the upgrade they'll get this right:

In Brooklyn, no Versus HD [794] for days.


----------



## Berk32

OK - this is my last updated list for Northern Manhattan....


I found over 40 (including a bunch of the new ones that the rest of the boros are getting to.... but none the NBC-Universal channels oddly enough)


I'm giving up...


When they 'officially' add everything, I'll update...

 

twcHD 12-16-08.zip 54.6513671875k . file


----------



## broadwayblue

So what's the usual SOP when TW turns on new channels...are they going live at midnight? It's been a long road, but we could be as little as 20 minutes away from a huge improvement in service.


----------



## AndyHDTV

Bah Humbug!


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/15317107
> 
> 
> So what's the usual SOP when TW turns on new channels...are they going live at midnight? It's been a long road, but we could be as little as 20 minutes away from a huge improvement in service.



may be right after midnight... may be sometime in the morning...


----------



## DNINE

I remember one time you had to input the Ch's on the remote ,it wasn't showing up on the menu for a few days.


----------



## Berk32

_Jeopardy Music Plays_


----------



## DNINE

thats funny! doo doo doo doo bump brrr brrr bump


----------



## alleg23

i rebooted both boxes, and the changes came in. no guide date yet, but you can tune in,


if you try to change to a channel that is nes via the guide, it wont take you to the channel, but to the closet previous old channel.


you can the do up on the remote.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alleg23* /forum/post/15317433
> 
> 
> i rebooted both boxes, and the changes came in. no guide date yet, but you can tune in,
> 
> 
> if you try to change to a channel that is nes via the guide, it wont take you to the channel, but to the closet previous old channel.
> 
> 
> you can the do up on the remote.



I'm waiting until after the Knicks game to try anything


----------



## DNINE

I started watching the last 30 minutes of 30 dys of night I'll try it in the morning


----------



## TheDaveMan

At 11:30pm tonight the program I was playing back went blank and I got a system message to check out HBOHD on 651. It looks like they changed all the premium HD channels into the 600's, and gave us HD Showcase - unless I just didn't notice it before. Did anything else happen that I might have missed?


Are all these changes (completely underwhelming in SManhattan, obviously) potentially related to why I've had to keep rebooting my box after its periodically lost the ability to record within the last couple of weeks?


----------



## carl2680

well I don't have anything yet, maybe its because my boxes are HDC. anybody with the new mystro boxes got anything yet?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheDaveMan* /forum/post/15317517
> 
> 
> At 11:30pm tonight the program I was playing back went blank and I got a system message to check out HBOHD on 651. It looks like they changed all the premium HD channels into the 600's, and gave us HD Showcase - unless I just didn't notice it before. Did anything else happen that I might have missed?
> 
> 
> Are all these changes (completely underwhelming in SManhattan, obviously) potentially related to why I've had to keep rebooting my box after its periodically lost the ability to record within the last couple of weeks?



HD Showcase was added last month


----------



## AndyHDTV

Southern Man. got 1 new channel!


channel 700 HD Movies OnDemand.


hoooray


----------



## alleg23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/15317526
> 
> 
> well I don't have anything yet, maybe its because my boxes are HDC. anybody with the new mystro boxes got anything yet?



both my boxes are hdc. im in brooklyn though.


----------



## carl2680




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/15317633
> 
> 
> Southern Man. got 1 new channel!
> 
> 
> channel 700 HD Movies OnDemand.
> 
> 
> hoooray



I guess they want to make some money if you guys decide to order some flicks .


----------



## Berk32

still nothing by me (and I'm a little worried - since some of the latest channels that I added to my spreadsheet are suddenly empty when I go to manually tune in)


----------



## carl2680




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15317675
> 
> 
> still nothing by me (and I'm a little worried - since some of the latest channels that I added to my spreadsheet are suddenly empty when I go to manually tune in)



Wow, oh well that is TWC always screwing the customers at the last minute.


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/15317633
> 
> 
> Southern Man. got 1 new channel!
> 
> 
> channel 700 HD Movies OnDemand.
> 
> 
> hoooray



...not on my SA8300HD box - nuttin'!


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/15317719
> 
> 
> ...not on my SA8300HD box - nuttin'!



699 HD Showcase and 700 HD PPV On Demand are not available on the 8300HD


----------



## broadwayblue

great, i tried rebooting one of my boxes...but now I only get channels 2 through 75. what's up with that???


----------



## TravKoolBreeze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/15317526
> 
> 
> well I don't have anything yet, maybe its because my boxes are HDC. anybody with the new mystro boxes got anything yet?



The HDC box I have are starting to pick up the channels (even tho some like Fox News, Weather Channel, etc. have "call customer care" message).


----------



## Solfeggio4

I don't have anything yet either. Here's hoping the morning brings something...


Also, to take full advantage of the new channels, should I trade in my 8300 for a newer box?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/15317753
> 
> 
> great, i tried rebooting one of my boxes...but now I only get channels 2 through 75. what's up with that???



you rebooted while they are setting up the update - so your box didn't get the digital info it needs to map the channels.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Solfeggio4* /forum/post/15317784
> 
> 
> I don't have anything yet either. Here's hoping the morning brings something...
> 
> 
> Also, to take full advantage of the new channels, should I trade in my 8300 for a newer box?



you only need the 8300hdc if you want the HD On Demand offerings.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15317795
> 
> 
> you rebooted while they are setting up the update - so your box didn't get the digital info it needs to map the channels.




I rebooted again, and it's back to normal. No new channels yet. I guess I'll check it out again tomorrow night.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/15317806
> 
> 
> I rebooted again, and it's back to normal. No new channels yet. I guess I'll check it out again tomorrow night.



I was being optimistic


----------



## Pappas3278

I'm getting the new stuff this morning when I checked at 6:30AM.

701,743,744 are not coming in. No complaints here.


-Mike


*edit: there are other channels not showing.


----------



## dad1153

Harlem here which is... Northern Manhattan? (get confused still







).


Went to bed at 2:30AM last night and nuthin'. This morning I'm setting up my SA-8300 HD-DVR to record "Price Is Right" on 702 when I see 701 is there and voala! Dozens of new channels available on both the 600's and 700's. I was almost out the door when I found out the updated channels but spent a few minutes checking out stuff. A few channels were grayed out (ABC Family, Fox News HD, Fox Business Channel HD, etc.) but most of them were working fine. I subscribe to HBO and Showtime so the extra HD channels were cool. Watched a few seconds of "Third Watch" on A&E... eeeeewww, stretched HD. A&E HD = TBS HD (i.e. useless). USA HD looked awesome though, so my "SVU" repeat addiction is about to kick into high gear again.


I'm as poe'd at TWC as everybody else that it took this long for HD to show up in force in Manhattan. But, for what its worth, *THANK YOU TIME WARNER CABLE*! You've made me a happy panda!


----------



## slumpey326

I live on 87th and broadway area. Woke up this morning and got an early hanukkah present, all these new HD channels. There are so many now. Yeah TWC, you finally did something right.


Now if I can just convince the wife to get a dog or clean up the apt, I will be in heaven.


----------



## dbr0675own1

i was pestering twc about the big ten network a month ago. really wanted it to show up early for a game, so i was calling daily for updates. Two seperate people said that in mid november you COULD get the big ten network (472) but that my hd dvr (8300) would not get it, and i had to upgrade my box. they said my mystro box would get it however.


well, the mystro box never got it, and i'v ebeen told by multiple guys on the street they dont know why that would be.


any thoughts? and does anyone see ch 472?


----------



## DNINE

Well we got the updated Ch's







a couple of gray stations but to be expected CNBC looks nice, now I can watch the Economic disaster properly.

Where can I find the new Ch lineup?


----------



## disafan

I still have nothing on my lineup in Bayside, Queens. Although I checked using my QAM tuner and the stations are there.


----------



## Digiti




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dbr0675own1* /forum/post/15318796
> 
> 
> i was pestering twc about the big ten network a month ago. really wanted it to show up early for a game, so i was calling daily for updates. Two seperate people said that in mid november you COULD get the big ten network (472) but that my hd dvr (8300) would not get it, and i had to upgrade my box. they said my mystro box would get it however.
> 
> 
> well, the mystro box never got it, and i'v ebeen told by multiple guys on the street they dont know why that would be.
> 
> 
> any thoughts? and does anyone see ch 472?



I have had Big Ten in Kew Gardens for a while now with no problems with my Passport software and SA 8300HD dvr box. I don't understand why they said you would have upgrade you stb.


----------



## Pappas3278

Anyone in Northern Manhattan NOT getting 701? I took a few minutes to call TW and spoke with TechSupport; they had me do the usual unplug and resend of signal but still no 701 and a couple of others. I thanked them and said I would give it some time since this roll-out just happened.


-Mike


----------



## Gooddog

The following list is what should be added today. The underlined are postponed adds, highlighted are the channels that appeared this morning, the rest are still missing after a reboot.



Effective December 17th: We will launch NBA TV HD on 461 to HD Xtra customers and TEAM HD on 411 to NBA League Pass customers . VS/Golf HD on 773 will change to *Golf HD*. EWTN will move from 28 to 59. We will launch A&E HD on 729, Speed HD on 786, *TLC HD* on 739, *Versus HD* on 781, Weather Channel HD on 735, Big Ten Network HD on 472,USA HD on 730, Nick HD on 732, History HD on 748, *Science HD on 777*, *Lifetime Movie Network HD on 752* and Disney HD on 738


Only 5 adds have been completed.


----------



## carl2680




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pappas3278* /forum/post/15319127
> 
> 
> Anyone in Northern Manhattan NOT getting 701? I took a few minutes to call TW and spoke with TechSupport; they had me do the usual unplug and resend of signal but still no 701 and a couple of others. I thanked them and said I would give it some time since this roll-out just happened.
> 
> 
> -Mike




I got everything except NY1HD, I am not impressed with the picture quality, it looks like that the channels suffer blur, and the picture quality is soft, and the problem its not with my TVs.


----------



## DNINE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/15319181
> 
> 
> I got everything except NY1HD, I am not impressed with the picture quality, it looks like that the channels suffer blur, and the picture quality is soft, and the problem its not with my TVs.




I have NY1. I was thinking the same exact thing the blur and the soft Pq on many ch's


----------



## theklieg

Hi,

I got a postcard in the mail the other day from TWCNYC about buying one on demand movie at regular price and getting the second for a $1. Of course I lost the postcard. Does anyone have info on how to redeem this?


----------



## TravKoolBreeze

Is anyone getting Lifetime and/or Fuse in N Manhattan? I don't plan on watching either channel but I have this thing in which if I suppose to get them, I would like to see them there.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15317230
> 
> 
> may be right after midnight... may be sometime in the morning...



Looked about 1 AM last night, no new channels. BUT, they be there this AM!


The usual oddities, like Showtime HD channels are all gray except one (I subscribe). Toon has no guide data. There are 3 slots with no channel listed. Did a real quick count from 651 to 799 and it seems 88 HD channels.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15317728
> 
> 
> 699 HD Showcase and 700 HD PPV On Demand are not available on the 8300HD



My guess is those are SDV channels that are only available to those with ODN... which means HDC boxes.


The GOOD news is that they did this without resorting to forcing MDN on all 8300HD boxes. We get to keep passport for the time being.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dbr0675own1* /forum/post/15318796
> 
> 
> i was pestering twc about the big ten network a month ago. really wanted it to show up early for a game, so i was calling daily for updates. Two seperate people said that in mid november you COULD get the big ten network (472) but that my hd dvr (8300) would not get it, and i had to upgrade my box. they said my mystro box would get it however.
> 
> 
> well, the mystro box never got it, and i'v ebeen told by multiple guys on the street they dont know why that would be.
> 
> 
> any thoughts? and does anyone see ch 472?



ODN goes on new 8300HDC boxes. Anyone with a HDC has ODN. MDN is what most refer to as "mystro" and as far as I can tell, it is NOT implemented in the NYC market. MDN is meant for the 8300HD boxes. THANK GOD we can still keep passport on HD boxes... although at some point that will probably change.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pappas3278* /forum/post/15319127
> 
> 
> Anyone in Northern Manhattan NOT getting 701? I took a few minutes to call TW and spoke with TechSupport; they had me do the usual unplug and resend of signal but still no 701 and a couple of others. I thanked them and said I would give it some time since this roll-out just happened.
> 
> 
> -Mike



Funny, as of 30 minutes ago, I do get 701. It LOOKS LIKE they are sending a 4:3 HD signal (studio)... as in it does appear to have additional resolution (i.e. MUCH better picture than on 01).


----------



## Berk32

Some channels are not mapped correctly (I'm sure that'll get fixed soon)


666 Showtime HD

667 Show2 HD

674 The Movie Channel HD

738 ABC Family HD

(These 4 are available when manually tuned in)


743 Fox Business News HD

744 Fox News HD

752 The Learning Channel HD

763 Biography HD

772 The Weather Channel HD

792 ESPNews HD

(these 6 are not mapped to any freq - and I couldn't find them before today...)


784 Hallmark Movie Network HD (something is suddenly screwed up with this one)



Also, getting a subscription notice on 795 NHL Network even though im supposed to get it


----------



## dbr0675own1

when i reset my non-dvr hd box it says "mystro" - i live on the UWS.


so, not knowing ODN and MDN, is it recommended i get a new hd dvr from twc?


----------



## dbr0675own1

anyone on the UWS getting 472 (big 10 network)?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dbr0675own1* /forum/post/15319923
> 
> 
> anyone on the UWS getting 472 (big 10 network)?



yes - i am getting all channels that were announced except the ones i listed above


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TravKoolBreeze* /forum/post/15319495
> 
> 
> Is anyone getting Lifetime and/or Fuse in N Manhattan? I don't plan on watching either channel but I have this thing in which if I suppose to get them, I would like to see them there.



Did not see them in the guide either - probably should have been listed with the postponed channels


----------



## chopsueychris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disafan* /forum/post/15318967
> 
> 
> I still have nothing on my lineup in Bayside, Queens. Although I checked using my QAM tuner and the stations are there.



I'm off Bell in the 40's and I'm seeing all the new channels, the guide doesnt show show listings yet. I have an 8300hd dvr box btw with passport.


----------



## zas

 Cable Ops Agree To Short Digital Migration Freeze 


By Ted Hearn -- Multichannel News, 12/16/2008 4:01:00 PM


Washington -- All major U.S. cable operators have agreed to stop moving nearly all channels from analog to digital tiers during the first two months of 2009 to minimize potential consumer confusion about the federally mandated shut off of over-the-air analog TV signals on Feb. 17, 2009.


...The channel migration freeze came with some caveats.


Cable operators that have contractual obligations to move channels and operators that gave notice to customers about such moves prior to Dec. 10 won't be covered by the freeze commitment...

continues 

.

.

.

.

.


----------



## chopsueychris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/15319628
> 
> 
> ...Did a real quick count from 651 to 799 and it seems 88 HD channels.



I remember here in NY I had cable from before the Time Warner takeover, we had maybe 63 channels back then(when I was a baby we even had the HBO box!), when I firstgot HD with TWC 3 years ago I had what 16 channels I think and was paying 12 bucks extra a month for the hd package? So eventhough we don't have nearly the amount of HD channels Vios or Cablevision offers, and most of the dumb HD channels we do get are just that... dumb. QVC in hd anyone? UGH! But somewhere deep inside of me, I'm pleased with the growth, however slow it's been in getting more HD to us.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

I did a quick scan from a listing I made when they announced all the new HD channels. Confirming what Berk says, I find channels there (in HD), but in gray for 763(BIO), 792(ESPN News), 743(Fox Bus), 744(Fox News), 752(Learning), and 772(Weather). Completely missing are 787, 684, 691, 739, 712, 762, 706, 685, 736. Yes, I know some were delayed, but I don't recall it being this many.


733 QVC HD is only sending SD signals. As if I really care!


I then realize that it's actually pointless to kvetch too much, we HAVE gotten a big bunch of new HD and many of them that are working are among the ones I want in HD. I[m sure over the next few weeks, some of these will work out... the only ones I am going to call them about are the SHO channels because I pay extra for that stuff.


Now I wonder about the POD channels for the premiums.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zas* /forum/post/15320135
> 
> Cable Ops Agree To Short Digital Migration Freeze
> 
> 
> By Ted Hearn -- Multichannel News, 12/16/2008 4:01:00 PM
> 
> 
> Washington -- All major U.S. cable operators have agreed to stop moving nearly all channels from analog to digital tiers during the first two months of 2009 to minimize potential consumer confusion about the federally mandated shut off of over-the-air analog TV signals on Feb. 17, 2009.
> 
> 
> ...The channel migration freeze came with some caveats.
> 
> 
> Cable operators that have contractual obligations to move channels and operators that gave notice to customers about such moves prior to Dec. 10 won't be covered by the freeze commitment...
> 
> continues
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .



This is meaningless crap in our market. The issue they say has to to with those who won't use a STB. Uh, everything except the locals are scrambled anyway, so what's the point (for us)?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/15320523
> 
> 
> I did a quick scan from a listing I made when they announced all the new HD channels. Confirming what Berk says, I find channels there (in HD), but in gray for 763(BIO), 792(ESPN News), 743(Fox Bus), 744(Fox News), 752(Learning), and 772(Weather). Completely missing are 787, 684, 691, 739, 712, 762, 706, 685, 736. Yes, I know some were delayed, but I don't recall it being this many.
> 
> 
> 733 QVC HD is only sending SD signals. As if I really care!
> 
> 
> I then realize that it's actually pointless to kvetch too much, we HAVE gotten a big bunch of new HD and many of them that are working are among the ones I want in HD. I[m sure over the next few weeks, some of these will work out... the only ones I am going to call them about are the SHO channels because I pay extra for that stuff.
> 
> 
> Now I wonder about the POD channels for the premiums.



Here's the most recent postponed announcement list.



> Quote:
> The previously scheduled launches of Africa Channel HD, HSN HD, Spike HD, Nick HD, and NBA TV HD on December 17th in N. Manhattan, Brooklyn, Queens, Mt. Vernon, and in Woodside, Elmhurst, and Maspeth on December 22nd, has been postponed.



They also said before that Sleuth and Chiller would be postponed


thats 7...


The other 2 are Fuse and Lifetime


----------



## Berk32

Found ESPNNews HD, Weather Channel HD, and The Learning Channel HD - they just aren't mapped correctly


EDIT: Same with Fox News HD, Fox Business HD, and Biography Hd


----------



## Berk32

Northern Manhattan Spreadsheet


They messed up on the mapping for a bunch of HD channels - all detailed above - they also missed on some of the SD channels they added (all foreign language)


----------



## godfreyb

I am at 83rd & York and all I have received is that the premium channels have been moved to 650+. I called Time Warner and after putting me on hold for 5 minutes the tech support rep told me that there are no HDTV channel additions scheduled for today!!!!! MY reply is unprintable.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *godfreyb* /forum/post/15321236
> 
> 
> I am at 83rd & York and all I have received is that the premium channels have been moved to 650+. I called Time Warner and after putting me on hold for 5 minutes the tech support rep told me that there are no HDTV channel additions scheduled for today!!!!! MY reply is unprintable.



Unfortunately, I think you are technically in southern Manhattan. The line I believe is at 86th on the east side, 79th on the west side.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *godfreyb* /forum/post/15321236
> 
> 
> I am at 83rd & York and all I have received is that the premium channels have been moved to 650+. I called Time Warner and after putting me on hold for 5 minutes the tech support rep told me that there are no HDTV channel additions scheduled for today!!!!! MY reply is unprintable.



You are Southern Manhattan

(the 'line' is north of w79th st on the west side and e86th st on the east side)


----------



## godfreyb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15321416
> 
> 
> You are Southern Manhattan
> 
> (the 'line' is north of w79th st on the west side and e86th st on the east side)



Bummer!


----------



## Berk32

HD channels that other Time Warner regions have that we don't:


HD Adult OnDemand

NBA TV-HD

The Outdoor Channel-HD


(also some have FUSE-HD, but it seems the forgot to add it to the Northern Manhattan lineup)


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/15320579
> 
> 
> This is meaningless crap in our market. The issue they say has to to with those who won't use a STB. Uh, everything except the locals are scrambled anyway, so what's the point (for us)?



Lets hope you are right, I am getting really pissed off with TWC and there slowness in S. Manhattan, they could have had people returning their analog boxes way before now but they had to wait to the last minute.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/15322157
> 
> 
> Lets hope you are right, I am getting really pissed off with TWC and there slowness in S. Manhattan, they could have had people returning their analog boxes way before now but they had to wait to the last minute.



last minute?


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15322226
> 
> 
> last minute?



Meaning now they have all these channels they can give us but S. Manhattan is still not ready. I have had an HD TV for 6 or 7 yrs and this is really getting ridiculous


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/15322371
> 
> 
> Meaning now they have all these channels they can give us but S. Manhattan is still not ready. I have had an HD TV for 6 or 7 yrs and this is really getting ridiculous



well when you have one management controlling a very large cable system throughout nyc - they couldn't do everything at once.


----------



## disafan

Finally got channels showing up on my lineup


686 C&I

689 Style

692 G4

715 CNC

716 USA

717 SCIFI

718 BRAVO

724 E!

733 QVC

790 TVONE

796 MGM


Was anyone told MGM was a premium? Because it has the subscription thing, which implies I'll need to rejoin the HDXtraverse to get it. Still no guide data though.


What happened to Fuse and Lifetime though? I know Spike, Africa, Nick, and NBA were postponed.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disafan* /forum/post/15322700
> 
> 
> Finally got channels showing up on my lineup
> 
> 
> 686 C&I
> 
> 689 Style
> 
> 692 G4
> 
> 715 CNC
> 
> 716 USA
> 
> 717 SCIFI
> 
> 718 BRAVO
> 
> 724 E!
> 
> 733 QVC
> 
> 790 TVONE
> 
> 796 MGM
> 
> 
> Was anyone told MGM was a premium? Because it has the subscription thing, which implies I'll need to rejoin the HDXtraverse to get it. Still no guide data though.
> 
> 
> What happened to Fuse and Lifetime though? I know Spike, Africa, Nick, and NBA were postponed.



They never explicitly said MGMHD would be on the HDXtra tier - but its not surprising.


And no idea what happened to Fuse and Lifetime...


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dbr0675own1* /forum/post/15319923
> 
> 
> anyone on the UWS getting 472 (big 10 network)?



No donot get 472. May be because im in s.man.







. We got a big O. as in Zreo


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15322576
> 
> 
> well when you have one management controlling a very large cable system throughout nyc - they couldn't do everything at once.



Don't make excuses for them, lol. They could have sent a letter a year ago asking people to return their boxes by a specific date, that would have given plenty of time. I am unclear whether there is any more to this other than getting rid of the analog channels and a box swap. A company as large as TWC should be able to do more then one thing at a time.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/15322980
> 
> 
> Don't make excuses for them, lol. They could have sent a letter a year ago asking people to return their boxes by a specific date, that would have given plenty of time. I am unclear whether there is any more to this other than getting rid of the analog channels and a box swap. A company as large as TWC should be able to do more then one thing at a time.



Each TWC region practically operates independently.


TWC-NY/NJ is one biggie.... And 'converting' that many people requires many boxes - a supply that probably didn't exist all at one time.


----------



## NYPokerface




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disafan* /forum/post/15322700
> 
> 
> Finally got channels showing up on my lineup
> 
> 
> 686 C&I
> 
> 689 Style
> 
> 692 G4
> 
> 715 CNC
> 
> 716 USA
> 
> 717 SCIFI
> 
> 718 BRAVO
> 
> 724 E!
> 
> 733 QVC
> 
> 790 TVONE
> 
> 796 MGM
> 
> 
> Was anyone told MGM was a premium? Because it has the subscription thing, which implies I'll need to rejoin the HDXtraverse to get it. Still no guide data though.
> 
> 
> What happened to Fuse and Lifetime though? I know Spike, Africa, Nick, and NBA were postponed.



Weren't we supposed to get Golf HD?


----------



## csrx

Has the channel guide data updated with programming for the new channels?


----------



## alleg23




> Quote:
> What happened to Fuse and Lifetime though? I know Spike, Africa, Nick, and NBA were postponed.



is it known why they postponed spike? can we expect it in the future?



> Quote:
> Weren't we supposed to get Golf HD?



i have it on 779 in brooklyn.


when does twc update their listing on the web site?


----------



## alleg23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *csrx* /forum/post/15323903
> 
> 
> Has the channel guide data updated with programming for the new channels?



it has for mine.


----------



## nordloewelabs

northern Manhattan here. i used to get some channels on ClearQAM, but after the "upgrade" my Olevia's scan can only pick 3 QAM channels (couldnt find them, though!). arent the Cable Cos supposed to provide the 7 HD networks on ClearQAM? either TWC messed up with ClearQAM, or my Olevia went kaput... :-\\


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15323175
> 
> 
> Each TWC region practically operates independently.
> 
> 
> TWC-NY/NJ is one biggie.... And 'converting' that many people requires many boxes - a supply that probably didn't exist all at one time.



They should have lots of extra digital boxes within the NY/NJ area with people switching to FIOS! (esp. in NJ!!)


----------



## tscola

Is anyone else seeing vertical stripe artifacts on 686/C&I?


----------



## DNINE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tscola* /forum/post/15324212
> 
> 
> Is anyone else seeing vertical stripe artifacts on 686/C&I?



Yes, plus I was watching this Ch earlier it was like looking through a screen


----------



## HDTV Dude

Noticed that Lifetime HD and Fuse HD are nowhere to be found on the newly updated TWCNYC channel guide listing. If they are not made available real soon that would make their previous claim to offer 100 HD channels in NYC by year's end short by about nine channels. http://www.timewarnercable.com/Custo...U/TWCCLUs.ashx


----------



## DNINE

whats the deal with Hallmark Movie?


----------



## Berk32

I'm now getting a Subscription Service notice on 784 Hallmark Movie HD - anyone else?

(also, they moved its freq signal - I'll have an updated spreadsheet from what I posted earlier today... it seems they messed around a bit more)


----------



## Berk32

also, ABC Family is still being mapped incorrectly...


----------



## DNINE

They are going to have to come up with a better menu system. Trying to remember what Ch is where is nuts even with the old (yesterday) stations was a bit much


----------



## Berk32

No Sound on:

655 HBO Comedy HD

662 WoMAX HD

663 @MAX HD


----------



## broadwayblue

So one of my 8300HD boxes seems to have updated ok with all the new channels. However, the other one is stuck in some kind of alien countdown. It says r03F...r03E...r03D...and so on endlessly. I tried holding the power button to boot it, but it doesn't seem to work. I even unplugged the power and cable wires for a minute, but the countdown resumed after I plugged them back in. Any idea what's going on?


----------



## chopsueychris

Has anyone had issues with heavy color bleeding recently?

As of thismorning my 3 year old sony wega hd tube tv has been fine, better than rock solid. Cnn this morning in HD was bleeding red heavily, every other channel was fine.


Now, a few hours later the gamma setting seems to be way off for me, here in bayside with a 8300hd dvr box, not just on every channel but even for the dvr screen where it's now so bright its not as easy as it used to be to read the recorded shows list. All the channels have gone to crap with the oversaturation/gamma/hue issues.


I'm a techie and work as a video editor. I trouble shot, checked the tv settings,colors hue etc. everything is set at factory defaults yet im still having this issue.


I popped a dvd in the player and it looks to be playing fine for a dvd.


So what's wrong??? Usually in my experience if a tv is dying you'll see it slowly start bleeding, getting soft etc. but this came straight out of nowhere.


SO is this a box issue? A tv issue? Figures that my warranty expired about a month ago too.


Ofcourse I'm asking my question here in the TWC thread because the TWCNYC thread is pretty much the only spot I visit here and I trust the vets here.


Thanks in advance guys, although I figure I'm stuck watching TopChef in crappy HD now tonight


----------



## dad1153




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15324725
> 
> 
> No Sound on:
> 
> 655 HBO Comedy HD
> 
> 662 WoMAX HD
> 
> 663 @MAX HD



Also no sound in ToonHD (760)


----------



## dad1153




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chopsueychris* /forum/post/15324851
> 
> 
> I popped a dvd in the player and it looks to be playing fine for a dvd.



That alone tells you the Wega is fine. It's a cable box issue, so you might have to get a new one.


----------



## Obi-UWS

Anyone else missing 701. No picture and no sound, the guide and info do come up. Also no sound on 655 HBOcHD.


----------



## chopsueychris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dad1153* /forum/post/15324900
> 
> 
> That alone tells you the Wega is fine. It's a cable box issue, so you might have to get a new one.



That's what I figured, and hoped for.

I still feel like I have to find a dvd with heavy red since thats my biggest issues watching tv right to look into it.

Doubtful that it could be the wires though right? (nope tried sd and hd cables, all the same issue.)


Thanks for the incredibly speedy reply.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chopsueychris* /forum/post/15325033
> 
> 
> That's what I figured, and hoped for.
> 
> I still feel like I have to find a dvd with heavy red since thats my biggest issues watching tv right to look into it.
> 
> Doubtful that it could be the wires though right?
> 
> Thanks for the incredibly speedy reply.



I agree with Dad and would add though, before you swap out the box, have you tried changing the cables going from the box to the display? Use the DVD cables since you know they work.


----------



## DNINE

Ditto on the sound also UWS


----------



## lee7n

Well the premiums moved to the 600's in S. Manhattan and HD Movies on demand does not work, thanks a lot TW.


----------



## HDTV Dude

It looks like we also have enhanced tv in north manhattan. I was watching T-3 on FXHD and when I switched channels the startover icon popped up.


----------



## TravKoolBreeze

It looks like they have a lot of bugs to fix, which is to be expected. I'll give them until Dec. 22 to fix them. By then they should have worked out the problems and moved on the dealing with the QS areas.


Problems on my HDC box in Harlem include:


No audio on 655

Artifacts on 686 (lol it's like a little matrix screen)

No Picture/Audio on 701

No Audio on 760

No Picture/Audio on 779

784 with a Call Customer care screen (have the SD Feed going)

No Picture/Audio on 794

795 with a Call Customer care screen (have the SD Feed going)

And this odditiy: I have Showtime HD but don't subscribe to that premium (no other Showtime HD or SD channels are on which is correct)


I know my brother has a 8300HD box with different problems. Also his 8300HD box doesn't have Start Over while mine does (maybe another thing unique to mystro boxes)

BTW: I wonder if Lifetime and Fuse will appear on the came freq when MLB Network comes on? That could be possibly why it is delayed.


----------



## Berk32

I don't believe it...


They actually put CSPAN2 back on the analog lineup - channel 39


----------



## chopsueychris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/15325040
> 
> 
> I agree with Dad and would add though, before you swap out the box, have you tried changing the cables going from the box to the display? Use the DVD cables since you know they work.



My TV is blinking









five blinks, which after an exhaustive searchon google I found this

"Five blinks - AKB circuit (automatic kine bias), the timer/standby indicator blinks for about 30 seconds then goes to the self-diagnosis function. Something is wrong with the video. Check video out, Q705, 732, 761 and other components on the C board, also check Q218, 219, 220 on the A board. In addition, unit could be in IK blanking, try turning up screen slightly."



:/ I suck with circuitry and understanding what it all means.

Some reco's for other sony blinking light issues said to leave the unit unplugged for 4 hours to let the tv fully reset itself/discharge any built up static electricity or some bs.


Hopefully tomorrow will be a better day as I can't afford to repair my baby. I've also gone ahead and blown compressed air into the unplugged unit to clear the vents etc.


----------



## chopsueychris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TravKoolBreeze* /forum/post/15325415
> 
> 
> I know my brother has a 8300HD box with different problems. Also his 8300HD box doesn't have Start Over while mine does (maybe another thing unique to mystro boxes)
> 
> BTW: I wonder if Lifetime and Fuse will appear on the came freq when MLB Network comes on? That could be possibly why it is delayed.



I have an 8300 with no start overfeature. I have passport software and not Mystro. I am under the impression that the 8300hd box is incapable of being able to offer HD VODservice as well as Start Over, he 8300hdc however is the newer version of the box and is capable of both as you know.


----------



## Berk32

Northern Manhattan spreadsheet, 12/17/08 version 2

 

twcHD 12-17-08 v2.zip 57.2998046875k . file


----------



## dampfnudel

Over the past few weeks, I've noticed something with the Discovery channels (Discovery, Science, Animal Planet). With some programs, there are side bars which appear to be half as wide as the side bars on SD programming. If the program is listed as HDTV, why is it not filling up my screen?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dampfnudel* /forum/post/15326031
> 
> 
> Over the past few weeks, I've noticed something with the Discovery channels (Discovery, Science, Animal Planet). With some programs, there are side bars which appear to be half as wide as the side bars on SD programming. If the program is listed as HDTV, why is it not filling up my screen?



HD and 16:9 dont go hand-in-hand


I've see the partially zoomed in content that you've described... why are they doing it? not really sure - i've never watched it long enough to decide if it was upconverted SD or actual HD that just wasnt made in 16:9...


----------



## dampfnudel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15326044
> 
> 
> HD and 16:9 dont go hand-in-hand
> 
> 
> I've see the partially zoomed in content that you've described... why are they doing it? not really sure - i've never watched it long enough to decide if it was upconverted SD or actual HD that just wasnt made in 16:9...



"Slightly stretched" SD, to make it less obvious, was my first thought. Maybe you're right and it's just HD not made in 16:9. I just hope it doesn't become a "trend".


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dampfnudel* /forum/post/15326105
> 
> 
> "Slightly stretched" SD, to make it less obvious, was my first thought. Maybe you're right and it's just HD not made in 16:9. I just hope it doesn't become a "trend".



nah - its not slightly stretched (only the turner owned channels stretch)


i'm pretty sure its partially zoomed in - its their compromise by going to 14:9.. pretty sure its still upconverted SD though


----------



## dampfnudel

Ok, thanks. I wanted to ask a few weeks ago, but forgot about it until I noticed it again last night.


One more thing, I've noticed since I had my 4250 replaced by a 3250 last December (the 4250 was sluggish with the mystro software). Usually in darker scenes or when the screen is black, I notice faint green & pinkish bars moving up the screen on all of the channels, HD & SD.


I also hear a slight hum from time to time. I don't hear that hum or see the green/pink "bars" when I use my PS3, Wii or Oppo HDMI DVD player. Should I have the box replaced? Sometimes it bothers me & sometimes it doesn't. Could these problems be related to the box, weak signal or an "outside" problem?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dampfnudel* /forum/post/15326261
> 
> 
> Ok, thanks. I wanted to ask a few weeks ago, but forgot about it until I noticed it again last night.
> 
> 
> One more thing, I've noticed since I had my 4250 replaced by a 3250 last December (the 4250 was sluggish with the mystro software). Usually in darker scenes or when the screen is black, I notice faint green & pinkish bars moving up the screen on all of the channels, HD & SD.
> 
> 
> I also hear a slight hum from time to time. I don't hear that hum or see the green/pink "bars" when I use my PS3, Wii or Oppo HDMI DVD player. Should I have the box replaced? Sometimes it bothers me & sometimes it doesn't. Could these problems be related to the box, weak signal or an "outside" problem?



definitely sounds like a box problem


----------



## Berk32

794 VersusHD working now



Edit: well... it was...


----------



## net_synapse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chopsueychris* /forum/post/15325680
> 
> 
> My TV is blinking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> five blinks, which after an exhaustive searchon google I found this
> 
> "Five blinks - AKB circuit (automatic kine bias), the timer/standby indicator blinks for about 30 seconds then goes to the self-diagnosis function. Something is wrong with the video. Check video out, Q705, 732, 761 and other components on the C board, also check Q218, 219, 220 on the A board. In addition, unit could be in IK blanking, try turning up screen slightly."



Sounds like the dreaded *"You have a Sony that won't power on and the standby light blinks..."*


Read the following thread for details:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=928945


----------



## godfreyb

Information received yesterday after I lost it with the tech support rep and used the email address for Melinda Witmer. I guess it helps if you are involved with a condo which is thinking about switching to FIOS which is when they lied (sorry 'mispoke') about guaranteeing 100 HD channels by the end of the year.


For those of us in southern Manhattan (even those like me who thought they lived in northern Manhattan)

Melinda Witmer passed me your email. I run the NYC region and Victor Cruz is part of my team. As we speak we are finalizing our plan to launch the added HD coverage in your area no later than January 31st at which time all of NYC will have 100 channels of HD available for their viewing pleasure. I hope this information is helpful.


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15326001
> 
> 
> Northern Manhattan spreadsheet, 12/17/08 version 2



Your spreadsheet gets snazzier all the time. Appreciate the effort, although haven't compared it with my S.Manhattan lineup yet.


Wondered about your diagnostic procedure for viewing channel data and using Excel. Assume you enter each channel number one at time while in diagnostics? Also, are all channels grouped sequentially by frequency or are they scattered--say, a foreign language SD channel filling out a 3-channel HDTV frequency block--and you then use Excel's data-grouping search/sort feature? -- John


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/15327711
> 
> 
> Your spreadsheet gets snazzier all the time. Appreciate the effort, although haven't compared it with my S.Manhattan lineup yet.
> 
> 
> Wondered about your diagnostic procedure for viewing channel data and using Excel. Assume you enter each channel number one at time while in diagnostics? Also, are all channels grouped sequentially by frequency or are they scattered--say, a foreign language SD channel filling out a 3-channel HDTV frequency block--and you then use Excel's data-grouping search/sort feature? -- John



Well... way back when I first did it, it was a one at a time going channel-by-channel procedure. Then, after sorting by freq, I tried to find hidden stuff in the gaps. The channels do tend to be groups with their "own".


I first started to just find hidden HD channels (back when 709/711 were available only via diagnostic mode). Eventually I wanted to know what else was in there, and started to understand what was going on from scratch.


Everyone once in a while, I did a random check to see if anything changed (usually at an update time). I went a bit crazy the last few weeks....


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dampfnudel* /forum/post/15326261
> 
> 
> Ok, thanks. I wanted to ask a few weeks ago, but forgot about it until I noticed it again last night.
> 
> 
> One more thing, I've noticed since I had my 4250 replaced by a 3250 last December (the 4250 was sluggish with the mystro software). Usually in darker scenes or when the screen is black, I notice faint green & pinkish bars moving up the screen on all of the channels, HD & SD.
> 
> 
> I also hear a slight hum from time to time. I don't hear that hum or see the green/pink "bars" when I use my PS3, Wii or Oppo HDMI DVD player. Should I have the box replaced? Sometimes it bothers me & sometimes it doesn't. Could these problems be related to the box, weak signal or an "outside" problem?



What kind of TV do you have? I had a similar problem in the past. It was on my old Sony CRT HDTV, I had to go into the service menu and turn the TV's internal HD processor off. It was an interlacing problem that usually only occurs on CRT's from what I understand. Some boxes I had didn't do it but when I first got the 8300HD that is when it started.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *godfreyb* /forum/post/15327602
> 
> 
> Information received yesterday after I lost it with the tech support rep and used the email address for Melinda Witmer. I guess it helps if you are involved with a condo which is thinking about switching to FIOS which is when they lied (sorry 'mispoke') about guaranteeing 100 HD channels by the end of the year.
> 
> 
> For those of us in southern Manhattan (even those like me who thought they lived in northern Manhattan)
> 
> Melinda Witmer passed me your email. I run the NYC region and Victor Cruz is part of my team. As we speak we are finalizing our plan to launch the added HD coverage in your area no later than January 31st at which time all of NYC will have 100 channels of HD available for their viewing pleasure. I hope this information is helpful.



From EngadgetHD


Cable operators agree to freeze analog-to-digital moves until after cutover


by Darren Murph, posted Dec 18th 2008 at 8:27AM

Cable companies have been moving analog stations to digital tiers for quite some time now, using the shifts to free up bandwidth and expand the amount of stations they carry. Separately, broadcast stations (you know, those ones you can pick up with an OTA antenna) are being forced to beam out signals in digital-only this coming February. The two scenarios have nothing to do with one another, but it's evidently difficult for the average consumer to grasp that -- particularly when cable carriers are accelerating analog-to-digital transitions in order to "encourage" the purchase of digital tiers and corresponding set-top-boxes. To that end, the National Cable & Telecommunications Association has agreed that all cable companies will freeze their own personal switchovers until the national broadcast cutover is complete, which will hopefully solve some of the confusion. We have a hard time believing outfits like Comcast signed on without a fight, but either way, it looks like those digital tiers won't be growing out of control between December 31st and February 17th, 2009.


Ask her if this will affect the Jan 31 date, sounds like it will


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/15328471
> 
> 
> From EngadgetHD
> 
> 
> Cable operators agree to freeze analog-to-digital moves until after cutover
> 
> 
> by Darren Murph, posted Dec 18th 2008 at 8:27AM
> 
> Cable companies have been moving analog stations to digital tiers for quite some time now, using the shifts to free up bandwidth and expand the amount of stations they carry. Separately, broadcast stations (you know, those ones you can pick up with an OTA antenna) are being forced to beam out signals in digital-only this coming February. The two scenarios have nothing to do with one another, but it's evidently difficult for the average consumer to grasp that -- particularly when cable carriers are accelerating analog-to-digital transitions in order to "encourage" the purchase of digital tiers and corresponding set-top-boxes. To that end, the National Cable & Telecommunications Association has agreed that all cable companies will freeze their own personal switchovers until the national broadcast cutover is complete, which will hopefully solve some of the confusion. We have a hard time believing outfits like Comcast signed on without a fight, but either way, it looks like those digital tiers won't be growing out of control between December 31st and February 17th, 2009.
> 
> 
> Ask her if this will affect the Jan 31 date, sounds like it will



I read somewhere that any company that already gave notice to its customers weeks beforehand would not be affected by this.


----------



## godfreyb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15328509
> 
> 
> I read somewhere that any company that already gave notice to its customers weeks beforehand would not be affected by this.



Just had confirmation from Howard Szarfarc who runs the New York region that he has authorized the go ahead for southern Manhattan which will be completed by January 31, 2009.


Don't ask me why I am suddenly in communication with top management at Time Warner Cable - but maybe it has something to do with the fact that FIOS may be available in our building soon.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *godfreyb* /forum/post/15328947
> 
> 
> Just had confirmation from Howard Szarfarc who runs the New York region that he has authorized the go ahead for southern Manhattan which will be completed by January 31, 2009.
> 
> 
> Don't ask me why I am suddenly in communication with top management at Time Warner Cable - but maybe it has something to do with the fact that FIOS may be available in our building soon.



That is GREAT news! Thanks for your efforts here....


It's gonna be a long month-and-a-half for us "southern" Manhattan-ites.







(Funny thing is that normally I would consider sourthern manhattan anywhere below 14th St., but I guess TWC has different standards!







)


----------



## godfreyb

Yes, I am still getting over the fact that 83rd Street is in southern Manhattan........but only on the East Side!


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *godfreyb* /forum/post/15329133
> 
> 
> Yes, I am still getting over the fact that 83rd Street is in southern Manhattan........but only on the East Side!



Yep -- I guess you just missed it by a few blocks. I, in the West Village, am out of luck by any sense of the imagination.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *godfreyb* /forum/post/15328947
> 
> 
> Just had confirmation from Howard Szarfarc who runs the New York region that he has authorized the go ahead for southern Manhattan which will be completed by January 31, 2009.
> 
> 
> Don't ask me why I am suddenly in communication with top management at Time Warner Cable - but maybe it has something to do with the fact that FIOS may be available in our building soon.



Good chance it is because of FIOS coming to your building. Glad you got confirmation, thanks for your efforts.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *godfreyb* /forum/post/15328947
> 
> 
> Just had confirmation from Howard Szarfarc who runs the New York region that he has authorized the go ahead for southern Manhattan which will be completed by January 31, 2009.
> 
> 
> Don't ask me why I am suddenly in communication with top management at Time Warner Cable - but maybe it has something to do with the fact that FIOS may be available in our building soon.



Since you already published his name, I'll jump in as well... Howard was instrumental in getting my service issue elevated to the right person and ultimately resolved. I found his name by sifting through press releases and corporate reports. He was surprisingly responsive to my complaint and kept me informed every step of the way.


Tier-1 and Tier-3 tech support were completely useless.


You're absolutely right... It's all about FIOS.


A_C


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/15329150
> 
> 
> Yep -- I guess you just missed it by a few blocks. I, in the West Village, am out of luck by any sense of the imagination.



You guys can thank NYC for making that division 40 years ago when the original cable franchises were set up


----------



## nordloewelabs

gonna ask this again... has any of you lost the ClearQAM channels? i've got none since the upgrade. i didnt care for the SD ones, but i enjoy to have the networks in HD for free. i could try an HD antenna but signal will be crap from Inwood.


----------



## alleg23

since the hd channel update, wcbs is skipping. should i call twc or will it be fixed?


----------



## dampfnudel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/15328251
> 
> 
> What kind of TV do you have? I had a similar problem in the past. It was on my old Sony CRT HDTV, I had to go into the service menu and turn the TV's internal HD processor off. It was an interlacing problem that usually only occurs on CRT's from what I understand. Some boxes I had didn't do it but when I first got the 8300HD that is when it started.



I have a LCD, SONY BRAVIA KDL-32XBR4. I didn't have this issue with the 4250 which I originally got in Oct. 2007 when I upgraded to HD service. If it wasn't for the buggy Mystro software, I would have kept it. I miss the higher-resolution guide and I especially miss the black bars on the SD channels. I hate those gray side bars with the 3250.


I'm not too comfortable messing around with the service menu. I read a post on this forum about someone who needed a service call after changing a setting. Maybe the best solution would be to take a second chance on the 4250. Does anyone have one, does it respond faster to channel inputs?


Anyway, thanks for pointing me in a new direction.


----------



## HRAMOS1965

I notice i started to recieve enhance tv start over


----------



## AndyHDTV

Breaking News..... Start Over is now in Manhattan. so it on CNN-HD. and is working


----------



## realdeal1115




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/15334324
> 
> 
> Breaking News..... Start Over is now in Manhattan. so it on CNN-HD. and is working



Think we'll ever be able to fast-forward threw Start Over one day?


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *realdeal1115* /forum/post/15334394
> 
> 
> Think we'll ever be able to fast-forward threw Start Over one day?



never happen


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dampfnudel* /forum/post/15334063
> 
> 
> I have a LCD, SONY BRAVIA KDL-32XBR4. I didn't have this issue with the 4250 which I originally got in Oct. 2007 when I upgraded to HD service. If it wasn't for the buggy Mystro software, I would have kept it. I miss the higher-resolution guide and I especially miss the black bars on the SD channels. I hate those gray side bars with the 3250.
> 
> 
> I'm not too comfortable messing around with the service menu. I read a post on this forum about someone who needed a service call after changing a setting. Maybe the best solution would be to take a second chance on the 4250. Does anyone have one, does it respond faster to channel inputs?
> 
> 
> Anyway, thanks for pointing me in a new direction.



Since you do not have a CRT it is probably something else. This is a good Sony TV forum
http://www.agoraquest.com/ 

This site helped me correct the problem with my old TV.

good luck


----------



## ANGEL 35

I have start over cant say when i got it, working great. I may never use it but who knows?? Im on the UWS.I have the 8300HDC.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/15322157
> 
> 
> Lets hope you are right, I am getting really pissed off with TWC and there slowness in S. Manhattan, they could have had people returning their analog boxes way before now but they had to wait to the last minute.



Oh don't get me started about that... Over 10 years ago I was helping my folks with their cable account and was told quite clearly they had a plan to eliminate all the analog channels... I was having my folks analog box swapped for a digital one. The BIG DEAL with doing that way back then was that if one subscribed to HBO one got only one channel on analog, but 7 on digital. Plus one got all the music choice selections with a digital box. PLUS there were many "regular" cable channels that one could only get with a digital box.


TWC 1000% dragged their heels doing what they KNEW they had to do. AND they decided to start this process in the outer boroughs before Manhattan... probably because they would have access to competitors long before we in Manhattan would have access. Hell, most of us can't do satellite or OTA.


While I sympathize with those in the south, you guys got RR access a whole 2 YEARS before I did; the fact that you'll probably get all the HD in 6 months puts you WTF ahead of us in the north!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/15329063
> 
> 
> That is GREAT news! Thanks for your efforts here....
> 
> 
> It's gonna be a long month-and-a-half for us "southern" Manhattan-ites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Funny thing is that normally I would consider sourthern manhattan anywhere below 14th St., but I guess TWC has different standards!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )



No ****! Like "Upper West Side" seems to start around 42nd street...


Then again, I LIKE *sour*thern Manhattan!


----------



## carl2680




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/15336304
> 
> 
> Oh don't get me started about that... Over 10 years ago I was helping my folks with their cable account and was told quite clearly they had a plan to eliminate all the analog channels... I was having my folks analog box swapped for a digital one. The BIG DEAL with doing that way back then was that if one subscribed to HBO one got only one channel on analog, but 7 on digital. Plus one got all the music choice selections with a digital box. PLUS there were many "regular" cable channels that one could only get with a digital box.
> 
> 
> TWC 1000% dragged their heels doing what they KNEW they had to do. AND they decided to start this process in the outer boroughs before Manhattan... probably because they would have access to competitors long before we in Manhattan would have access. Hell, most of us can't do satellite or OTA.
> 
> 
> While I sympathize with those in the south, you guys got RR access a whole 2 YEARS before I did; the fact that you'll probably get all the HD in 6 months puts you WTF ahead of us in the north!



This company has been collecting a lot of money from us over the years, and at the same time offering a crappy service. I live here in the north of Manhattan and I got all the new channels no biggie, However they should have switch to digital many years ago, and now they should have been upgrading their plans to 1GZ to 2 GZ that way they could put 2HD channels instead of 3 on one QAM. if they don't compress the channels we would watch them the way that it is suppose to be. Verizon will kill TWC if they don't step up in the dept of Quality.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alleg23* /forum/post/15331090
> 
> 
> since the hd channel update, wcbs is skipping. should i call twc or will it be fixed?



This is a persistent issue that I have seen for at least the past 3-4 years. Sometimes I won't see a skip for days and days, some times it's so frequent, it's impossible to watch the program it's happening on.


The only pattern I can see is it rarely happens on the premium movie channels.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

I am trying to figure out total number of HD...


I count 88 from HBO to HDNet. There's one SDV (I think channel) I don't even see, it's 699. So 89. I then see the following:


350 HD_PPV

411 TeamHD

445 GameHD

465 TennisHD

467 CBS Coll SportsHD

472 Big 10HD


so that makes 95. HOWEVER, GAMEHD appears twice at 791 and 445. So I count 94.


What is even more confusing is I have HDXtra, mostly for the HDNet(s). As it started with 5 HD only channels, it's been whittled down to 2 now. I read that some SD sports channels were added to mollify those who thought they were getting a bunch of HD channels.


So exactly what channels does one get with HDXtra?


Just checked the program changes looks like 5 channels previously listed are now "postponed." So those would make for 99...


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/15336535
> 
> 
> I am trying to figure out total number of HD...
> 
> 
> I count 88 from HBO to HDNet. There's one SDV (I think channel) I don't even see, it's 699. So 89. I then see the following:
> 
> 
> 350 HD_PPV
> 
> 411 TeamHD
> 
> 445 GameHD
> 
> 465 TennisHD
> 
> 467 CBS Coll SportsHD
> 
> 472 Big 10HD
> 
> 
> so that makes 95. HOWEVER, GAMEHD appears twice at 791 and 445. So I count 94.
> 
> 
> What is even more confusing is I have HDXtra, mostly for the HDNet(s). As it started with 5 HD only channels, it's been whittled down to 2 now. I read that some SD sports channels were added to mollify those who thought they were getting a bunch of HD channels.
> 
> 
> So exactly what channels does one get with HDXtra?
> 
> 
> Just checked the program changes looks like 5 channels previously listed are now "postponed." So those would make for 99...



You forgot ch 700 HDPPV


Thats how i was getting 95.


And there are more than 5 that have been postponed - since Lifetime and Fuse didn't show up like they were supposed to.


As for HDXtra - it seems it may now also include MGMHD and Hallmark Movies HD.


It also includes those sports channels in the 450s thru the 470s - some are in HD.


----------



## JeffMoney

I still have no 467 CBS College Sports HD in Corona, Queens. i had at one time for like a month and which was a month ago..Not on the Guide maybe, monday it was come back with the new hd channels..


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/15336708
> 
> 
> I still have no 467 CBS College Sports HD in Corona, Queens. i had at one time for like a month and which was a month ago..Not on the Guide maybe, monday it was come back with the new hd channels..




Anyone else experiencing audio stuttering on NBC-HD???


(704 Southern Manhattan)


I've been getting it on and off all week.


A_C


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/15336741
> 
> 
> Anyone else experiencing audio stuttering on NBC-HD???
> 
> 
> (704 Southern Manhattan)
> 
> 
> I've been getting it on and off all week.
> 
> 
> A_C



Seemed generally normal to me when I checked in on Leno for a few minutes last night (also southern Manhattan)....


Scott


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15336644
> 
> 
> You forgot ch 700 HDPPV
> 
> 
> Thats how i was getting 95.
> 
> 
> And there are more than 5 that have been postponed - since Lifetime and Fuse didn't show up like they were supposed to.
> 
> 
> As for HDXtra - it seems it may now also include MGMHD and Hallmark Movies HD.
> 
> 
> It also includes those sports channels in the 450s thru the 470s - some are in HD.



I think I said 699 instead of 700. However, if it is HD_PPV, than I SEE it on 350. So I counted it twice, which seems to make 93. I do not count a duplicated channel as 2... and we do have 2 duplicated channels (Game HD and HD_PPV) even though I can't see the one on 700.


They list the following as "postponed:"


Africa Channel HD

HSN HD

Spike HD

Nick HD

NBA TV HD


BUT I also recall (as you have stated) we were also supposed to get Fuse and Lifetime, so that makes 7 we are waiting for them to deliver.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/15336959
> 
> 
> I think I said 699 instead of 700. However, if it is HD_PPV, than I SEE it on 350. So I counted it twice, which seems to make 93. I do not count a duplicated channel as 2... and we do have 2 duplicated channels (Game HD and HD_PPV) even though I can't see the one on 700.
> 
> 
> They list the following as "postponed:"
> 
> 
> Africa Channel HD
> 
> HSN HD
> 
> Spike HD
> 
> Nick HD
> 
> NBA TV HD
> 
> 
> BUT I also recall (as you have stated) we were also supposed to get Fuse and Lifetime, so that makes 7 we are waiting for them to deliver.



no no no.....


699 = HD Showcase OnDemand

700 = HD PPV OnDemand (350 = HD Special Events)


----------



## alleg23

this is hdextra in brooklyn queens.

this is manhattans.


why would u pay for this?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alleg23* /forum/post/15337319
> 
> 
> this is hdextra in brooklyn queens.
> 
> this is manhattans.
> 
> 
> why would u pay for this?



Links dont work.


But this is what it is supposed to include:

797 HDNetMovies

798 HDNet

-possibly 796 MGMHD (anyone that doesn't pay for HDXtra that is getting it?)

-they also possibly moved 784 Hallmark Movies HD


It also includes the entire Digital Sports Tier (which costs $3.95 a month on its own)

795 NHL Network HD

465 The Tennis Channel HD

467 CBS College Sports HD

472 Big Ten Network HD


also includes the following SD channels, most should have HD versions in the near future:

451 NBA TV (HD coming very soon)

452 Fox College Sports Atlantic

453 Fox College Sports Central

454 Fox College Sports Pacific

455 The Tennis Channel (HD available now)

456 FUEL

457 CBS College Sports Network (HD available now)

458 NHL Network (HD available now)

459 Gol TV


Most of us already have the HD DVR - so all this only costs an extra $5 a month... worth it for me.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/15336959
> 
> 
> I think I said 699 instead of 700. However, if it is HD_PPV, than I SEE it on 350. So I counted it twice, which seems to make 93. I do not count a duplicated channel as 2... and we do have 2 duplicated channels (Game HD and HD_PPV) even though I can't see the one on 700.
> 
> 
> They list the following as "postponed:"
> 
> 
> Africa Channel HD
> 
> HSN HD
> 
> Spike HD
> 
> Nick HD
> 
> NBA TV HD
> 
> 
> BUT I also recall (as you have stated) we were also supposed to get Fuse and Lifetime, so that makes 7 we are waiting for them to deliver.



Lifetime? Do you really care about lifetime?


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/15337868
> 
> 
> Lifetime? Do you really care about lifetime?



Or HSN-HD? Really???? Home Shopping network taking up 1/3 of a QAM frequency?! What a waste!!!


----------



## TravKoolBreeze

Honestly, I do care about receiving them. As much as I won't watch, I would like to have the choice there. Never know when it is needed.


BTW: I have the HD Xtra tier and still no Hallmark Movies HD or NHL Net HD. I checked on both my HDC box and my brother's 8300 HD.


----------



## disafan

I care about QVC and HSN in the sense that they were promised to me. I'm realistic about not watching them though.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/15337868
> 
> 
> Lifetime? Do you really care about lifetime?



I watch one program on Lifetime; _*'Lisa Williams - Life Among the Dead*_'. I'd really miss it if it went away.


A_C


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TravKoolBreeze* /forum/post/15338008
> 
> 
> Honestly, I do care about receiving them. As much as I won't watch, I would like to have the choice there. Never know when it is needed.
> 
> 
> BTW: I have the HD Xtra tier and *still no Hallmark Movies HD or NHL Net HD*. I checked on both my HDC box and my brother's 8300 HD.



Yeah, I see NHL HD in the channel guide, but when I tune to it I get a call to subscribe notice. I already subscribe, so I'm not sure what's going on.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/15338830
> 
> 
> Yeah, I see NHL HD in the channel guide, but when I tune to it I get a call to subscribe notice. I already subscribe, so I'm not sure what's going on.



Subscribe to HDXtra? Berk said it was part of HDXtra, which I have, and I get the same subscribe notice. Same with Hallmark HD 784, subscribe notice. Which can mean nothing as I've certainly seen such a message on channels I was supposed to be getting.


Didn't we gt Hallmark a while ago. Just checked my list of 12/17 additions (taken from TWC's site) and it isn't listed there.


Also on that list is (as in posted on TWC):


Game HD on 791 for MLB & NHL package customers

NBA TV HD on 461 to HD Xtra customers

NHL Network on 795 for Sports Tier and NHL package customers

TEAM HD on 411 to NBA League Pass customers


The real issue is that TWV doesn't want to actually commit to what is part of HDXtra. As of right now, they say HDXtra is Mojo, HDNet and HDNet Movies. They DO list a "Digital Sports Tier," without saying exactly what channels are included.


350 might have been "Special Events" but it now says it's "HD_PPV." As I recall, I think we've had that channel for a while... even though it may have had one or two "events" per year... so I'm inclined to count it like Berk does.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Oh, did y'all notice that the Weather Channel HD is called "TWCHD?"


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/15339253
> 
> 
> Subscribe to HDXtra? Berk said it was part of HDXtra, which I have, and I get the same subscribe notice. Same with Hallmark HD 784, subscribe notice. Which can mean nothing as I've certainly seen such a message on channels I was supposed to be getting.
> 
> 
> Didn't we gt Hallmark a while ago. Just checked my list of 12/17 additions (taken from TWC's site) and it isn't listed there.
> 
> 
> Also on that list is (as in posted on TWC):
> 
> 
> Game HD on 791 for MLB & NHL package customers
> 
> NBA TV HD on 461 to HD Xtra customers
> 
> NHL Network on 795 for Sports Tier and NHL package customers
> 
> TEAM HD on 411 to NBA League Pass customers
> 
> 
> The real issue is that TWV doesn't want to actually commit to what is part of HDXtra. As of right now, they say HDXtra is Mojo, HDNet and HDNet Movies. They DO list a "Digital Sports Tier," without saying exactly what channels are included.
> 
> 
> 350 might have been "Special Events" but it now says it's "HD_PPV." As I recall, I think we've had that channel for a while... even though it may have had one or two "events" per year... so I'm inclined to count it like Berk does.



1) Something is up with Hallmark with everyone - thats why I was guessing its being moved to HDXtra


2) the Sports Tier is pretty simple - everything between 450 and 475 (along with NHL Network HD on 795... why its up there while the other sports channels in the 450s are HD in the 460s... I dont know)


3) Ch 350 "HD PPV"/Special Events actually has something almost every weekend. Boxing... every WWE PPV... (also some 'adult' content as well)


----------



## HDTV Dude

Golf HD is finally working on both my 8300HD & 8300HDC boxes and I was able to see a little bit of the hockey game last night on GameHD despite not knowing whether or not I should be getting this channel without the Center Ice package. As far as the missing Fuse HD channel in northern manhattan. Can anyone in queens or staten island confirm they get Fuse HD on channel 691 as listed on the TWCNYC website channel guide. I have to believe that if queens and staten island already have it then northern manhattan should be getting it real soon.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV Dude* /forum/post/15339366
> 
> 
> Golf HD is finally working on both my 8300HD & 8300HDC boxes and I was able to see a little bit of the hockey game last night on GameHD despite not knowing whether or not I should be getting this channel without the Center Ice package. As far as the missing Fuse HD channel in northern manhattan. Can anyone in queens or staten island confirm they get Fuse HD on channel 691 as listed on the TWCNYC website channel guide. I have to believe that if queens and staten island already have it then northern manhattan should be getting it real soon.



We're all getting GameHD right now even though we shouldn't be... (unless its a 'free preview' - more likely they haven't set it up right yet - since TeamHD is properly 'locked')


They just added over 60 channels.... sadly there are a few kinks they need to deal with...


----------



## Riverside_Guy

I'm shocked... TWC HAS updated their channel listing! I chose HD only and copied out the text. For some reason, a bunch of others came along (that was not displayed on their website) so I cut them off. They listed a 503 Crossings channel that clearly is not HD. Also, they didn't mark 699 as needing a ODN box, so I corrected that (I do not see 699 or 700 listed at all). I also added Cinemax to all their channels, this so it can be alpha-sorted by channel correctly. Note that the list includes Game HD twice, I'm not so sure what that is all about... anyway, it makes for 95 including the duplicate and SEEMS accurate (poke holes guys!):


350 PPV for HD Only

411 TEAM HD*

445 Game HD*

465 Tennis Channel HD*

467 CBS College Sports HD

472 Big Ten Network HD

651 HBO HD

652 HBO 2 HD*

653 HBO Signature HD*

654 HBO Family HD*

655 HBO Comedy HD*

656 HBO Zone HD*

657 HBO Latino HD*

658 Cinemax HD

659 Cinemax More Max HD*

660 Cinemax ActionMAX HD*

661 Cinemax ThrillerMAX HD*

662 Cinemax W Max HD*

663 Cinemax @ Max HD*

664 Cinemax Five Star Max HD*

665 Cinemax Outer Max HD*

666 Showtime HD

667 Showtime SHO 2 HD*

668 Showtime Showcase HD*

669 Showtime SHO Extreme HD*

674 TMC HD

675 TMC Xtra HD*

676 Starz HD

677 Starz Edge HD*

678 Starz Kids & Family HD*

681 Starz Comedy HD*

682 Encore HD*

686 Crime and Investigation HD*

689 Style HD*

692 G4 HD*

699 HD Showcase On Demand+

700 HD MOD+

701 NY1 HD*

702 WCBS HDTV

703 TNT in HD

704 WNBC HDTV

705 WNYW HD

707 WABC HDTV

708 TBS HD

709 WWOR HD

710 CNN HD

711 WPIX-HD

713 Thirteen HD

715 CNBC HD*

716 USA HD*

717 Sci Fi HD*

718 Bravo HD*

720 Palladia HD*

722 Cartoon HD*

724 E! HD*

726 SportsNet New York HD

727 MSG HD

728 ESPN HD

729 ESPN2 HD

733 QVC HD*

734 Universal HD

737 FX HD*

738 ABC HD*

740 History HD*

743 Fox Business News HD*

744 Fox News HD*

746 A&E HD*

748 MSG Plus HD

749 Disney HD*

750 Food Network HD

752 TLC HD*

753 YES HD

760 Lifetime Movie Network HD*

763 BIO HD*

764 HGTV HD

765 National Geographic HD

766 Discovery HD*

767 HD Theater

768 Planet Green HD*

772 Weather Channel HD*

774 SPEED HD*

775 Science Channel HD*

779 Golf Channel HD*

784 Hallmark Movie Channel HD

786 Animal Planet HD

788 Travel Channel HD*

790 TV One HD*

791 Game HD*

792 ESPN2 HD*

793 ESPNU HD*

794 Versus HD

795 NHL Network HD*

796 MGM HD*

797 HDNet Movies

798 HDNet


* = northern Manhattan only

+ = requires ODN


NB: removed leading "The" and fixed Versus/Golf which is what is is NOT now


----------



## leegeousa

I have HD Xtra. Called TWC regarding the "Subscription" message on 784. Told to reboot the box, still no picture. After 20 min of dic-ing around, he just disconnected me. It seems this is their preferred way of dealing with problems that they can't resolve. (Yes, this had happened to me more than several times.)


----------



## Jake NYC

[QUOTE

792 ESPN2 HD*

[/quote]


792 Should be ESPN News HD


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leegeousa* /forum/post/15339660
> 
> 
> I have HD Xtra. Called TWC regarding the "Subscription" message on 784. Told to reboot the box, still no picture. After 20 min of dic-ing around, he just disconnected me. It seems this is their preferred way of dealing with problems that they can't resolve. (Yes, this had happened to me more than several times.)



we're all having the same problem - rebooting wont do the trick... they'll figure it out eventually...


----------



## Berk32

Here's the list I posted 2 weeks ago.... updated again. (I used a * system to indicate what is available to everyone... instead of the opposite)


(I removed Sleuth completely, since the SD version is being pulled on 1/14 - doesn't look like the HD channel will even launch)


Bklyn, Qns, S.I. & N. Man. - 95 HD channels (+9 'later')

S. Man. - (*) 31 HD channels


*350 PPV-HD

411 TEAM HD

445/791 GAME-HD

****461 NBATVHD**** Postponed to a later date

465 Tennis Channel-HD

467 CBS CS-HD

472 Big Ten Network-HD

*651 HBO-HD

652 HBO2-HD

653 HBO Family-HD

654 HBO Comedy-HD

655 HBO Signature-HD

656 HBO Zone-HD

657 HBO Latino-HD

*658 CINEMAX-HD

659 MoreMax-HD

660 ActionMAX-HD

661 5StarMAX-HD

662 ThrillerMAX-HD

663 WMAX-HD

664 @MAX-HD

665 OuterMAX-HD

*666 Showtime-HD

667 Showtime 2-HD

668 ShowCase-HD

669 ShowExtreme-HD

674 TMC-HD

675 TMCxtra-HD

*676 Starz-HD

677 Starz Edge-HD

678 Starz Kids & Family-HD

681 Starz Comedy-HD

682 Encore-HD

****684 Chiller HD**** Postponed to a later date

686 Crime and Investigation HD

689 Style HD

****691 Fuse-HD**** Postponed to a later date

692 G4HD

699 Showcase On Demand-HD

700 Movies On Demand-HD

701 NY1-HD

*702 CBS2-HD

*703 TNT-HD

*704 NBC4-HD

*705 FOX5-HD

****706 Nick HD**** Postponed to a later date

*707 ABC7-HD

*708 TBS-HD

*709 MY9-HD

*710 CNN-HD

*711 CW11-HD

****712 Lifetime HD**** Postponed to a later date

*713 PBS13-HD

715 CNBC HD

717 USA HD

717 SciFi HD

718 Bravo HD

720 Palladia HD

722 Cartoon Network-HD

724 E! HD

*726 SportsNet New York-HD

*727 MSG-HD

*728 ESPN-HD

*729 ESPN2-HD

733 QVC HD

*734 Universal-HD

****736 Spike HD**** Postponed to a later date

737 FX-HD

738 ABC Family-HD

****739 HSN HD**** Postponed to a later date

740 History Channel HD

743 Fox Business News HD

744 Fox News HD

746 A&E-HD

*748 MSG+-HD

749 Disney-HD

*750 Food Network-HD

752 The Learning Channel-HD

*753 YES-HD

760 Toon Disney-HD

762 Lifetime Movies-HD

763 Biography-HD

*764 HGTV-HD

*765 National Geographic-HD

766 Discovery-HD

*767 HD Theater

768 Planet Green-HD

772 Weather Channel-HD

774 Speed-HD

775 Science Channel HD

779 Golf HD

783 MLB Network HD **** 1/1/09

*784 Hallmark Movie Channel-HD

*786 Animal Planet-HD

****787 Africa Channel HD**** Postponed to a later date

788 Travel Channel-HD

790 TV One HD

792 ESPNews-HD

793 ESPN U-HD

*794 Versus-HD

795 NHL-HD

796 MGM-HD

*797 HDNet Movies

*798 HDNet


----------



## Berk32

OK Riverside_Guy, found your problem


760/762 - Toon Disney/Lifetime Movies-HD


Website messed up - thats why you are short 1.


I wasn't counting any channel twice.


----------



## alleg23

sorry for the previous broken links.



> Quote:
> ****691 Fuse-HD**** Postponed to a later date



even though i dont have it, the brooklyn/queens listings say this should be available now.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alleg23* /forum/post/15339941
> 
> 
> sorry for the previous broken links.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even though i dont have it, the brooklyn/queens listings say this should be available now.



it would be nice if someone confirmed that......


sounds like it isn't actually there....


----------



## Solfeggio4

There are still a lot of kinks to work out, and there doesn't appear to have been much progress in the last two days. Has anyone been able to get ABCFamily yet? Also, Palladia is an amazing channel, but the sound keeps cutting out every few minutes. Bio works eventually if I navigate to it a few times from another channel. Hallmark Movie wants me to subscribe (not that that's a huge loss for me, but still).


The best part is that I'm getting free Showtime for some reason, so I can't complain TOO much.


----------



## HDTV Dude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15339961
> 
> 
> it would be nice if someone confirmed that......
> 
> 
> sounds like it isn't actually there....




That's the same question I just posted. The TWCNYC website channel guide for brooklyn/queens and staten island has Fuse HD listed on channel 691. I hope someone from queens or staten island can confirm or deny it.


----------



## technics2000

I'm in Queens and i'm not getting 691, everything else on the list seems to be working.


----------



## dampfnudel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/15339261
> 
> 
> Oh, did y'all notice that the Weather Channel HD is called "TWCHD?"



I wish we could notice the local "On the 8s" as well in HD instead of the generic US forecast we get now.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dampfnudel* /forum/post/15340573
> 
> 
> I wish we could notice the local "On the 8s" as well in HD instead of the generic US forecast we get now.



its going to happen eventually - they are just getting that system up in HD now


----------



## DNINE

I worked my way up to calling Cust Service if you want to call it that. I asked about Hd extra tier trying to get some kind of $$ off, after 20 minutes of explaining to the rep what was what he offered to transfer me to the Retention department nice to know they have a special dept to keep customers. I told him I would call back next week, just make notation on my account I called today and I was thinking about switching to Fios. Also Hallmark 784 should be working ASAP whatever that means.


----------



## realdeal1115




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *realdeal1115* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Think we'll ever be able to fast-forward threw Start Over one day?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/15334404
> 
> 
> never happen



Why is that?


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *realdeal1115* /forum/post/15341063
> 
> 
> Why is that?



I’m specifically referring to fast forwarding through commercials. That will never happen.







I recall reading a while ago, before Start Over’s debut, that not being able to bypass the commercials was an explicit requirement to get all parties on board.


----------



## dampfnudel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15340690
> 
> 
> its going to happen eventually - they are just getting that system up in HD now



That's good to know. It's irritating when you have to switch between the HD & SD channels just to get the local forecast in more detail.


----------



## carl2680




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Solfeggio4* /forum/post/15340263
> 
> 
> There are still a lot of kinks to work out, and there doesn't appear to have been much progress in the last two days. Has anyone been able to get ABCFamily yet? Also, Palladia is an amazing channel, but the sound keeps cutting out every few minutes. Bio works eventually if I navigate to it a few times from another channel. Hallmark Movie wants me to subscribe (not that that's a huge loss for me, but still).
> 
> 
> The best part is that I'm getting free Showtime for some reason, so I can't complain TOO much.



I am getting the free showtime, of course only the HD version of the channel which is great.


----------



## xolan99

Hi there...


So I was little annoyed to learn that the HD on Demand would not be available for those who have a SA 8300 HD DVR box.


So I have a few questions...


1) If I showed up to Time Warner with my box and remote, would they swap me a compatible DVR box? Do I have to make an appointment or call ahead?


2) Is this even worth doing? Is there anything on the HD on Demand channel that isn't available on, say, the XBOX or PS3 movie stores? Is there any free content on there?


Any help would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## hdtvfan2005

You can just walk in and get a box. HD Movies OD isn't free but there is also an HD showcase channel which has free HD VOD. They will have the SA 8300/8240HDC or the Samsung SMT-H3090 which hasn't been deployed yet to customers. The Samsung SMT-H3090 looks nicer







. The HDC boxes are the most common and they run a different IPG. There is a good selection in San Diego my division but you can also check out http://www.twondemand.com/ for listings in your area.


----------



## carl2680

For some reason all the HD channels now look stunning good. I don't know what they did but the picture quality improved so much in the last couple of days. I am not sure if they changed something.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15339860
> 
> 
> OK Riverside_Guy, found your problem
> 
> 
> 760/762 - Toon Disney/Lifetime Movies-HD
> 
> 
> Website messed up - thats why you are short 1.
> 
> 
> I wasn't counting any channel twice.



You found only ONE of my problems!


Yes I quick posted that list and have subsequently found a few errors, but don't need to post it again as you posted a more correct list.


However, I had tabs between channel number and name so one could dump it into Excel and have a list by channels AND one alpha-sorted by channel name! Corrections to one would then populate the other... although it would probably have to be resorted, I don't know how to do that always live in Excel... not even sure if anyone can set it up that way.


I still think we should track everything they've promised but not delivered... to me Sleuth is a promised HD channel and they are breaking their word until they deliver it. Same broken promise this past Thursday as it will be in one, two years or if they ever deliver it.


Still, we ARE in a way, way better place than we had been. It in no way changes the fact that everywhere except Manhattan got price lock BEFORE the 2 increases of last year, so they totally avoided them, while we got socked with almost 1/3 the number of channels they had.


So the issue with FIOS vs. TWC does not have TWC delivering about 1/3 the HD channels (assuming the rumor about southern neighbors are getting on 1/31 what we got this week is true). So one very important factor is:


What bit-rate does FIOS deliver for it's channels compared to TWC?


----------



## triscitman

On the UES, in Northern Manhattan (above 86th), I'm missing some HD channels. I still have my beloved 8300HD. When I called CS, the first person gave worthless advice ("um, I don't understand sports so just wait a few days and call back if it's not fixed"). When I called back about 10 minutes later, the next CSR actually did a little digging for me. Unfortunately, the info she has on hand is incorrect.


738 - ABCFamHD

I'm greyed out. I know this was discussed earlier as missing for others as well. She said this channel should not be out and was going to move it on to the "IT Department."


768 - PlanetHD

This channel was on earlier, I believe, but is now greyed out. I don't remember anyone mentioning this being out, so this may be a new problem. As this is part of my confirmed lineup, she was going to forward this to the "IT Department."


795 - NHLNetHD

I am getting the Subscription Notice message. This is the one I got into an argument with her. She claims (and is insistent) that TWC regards this channel as part of the InDemand CenterIce package. When I told her that a) we already get the standard def version of the NHL Network with the HDXtra package and that b) that 791 GameHD is the InDemand HD channel for the InDemand sports package, she kept repeating that 795 is part of the InDemand channel. She refused to send this along to IT Department.


So while some of you are thinking they'll finally figure out this NHLNet problem, I'm not nearly as hopeful. If the CSRs refuse to forward the complaints up, how will this ever get solved? I guess a DOIT complaint might trigger an educated response?


I'm also having problems with 794 -VSHD. Again, I noticed that I'm not the only one having trouble with this. It broadcasts for some time, then will just stop and grey out. At first, I thought it was a blackout issue. But when it happened in the middle of a basketball game that was not subject to blackout restrictions (out-of-market v out-of-market), I figured the problem is on their end. I was told that since this channel is on now (even though it wasn't on 10 minutes ago), she would not forward this along to someone higher up.


So, my grand solution is to sit, wait and hope that someone who has a little more information will figure out the HD roll-out for Northern Manhattan is a little screwy. Someone needs to realize that NHL Network is NOT the same as the HD Game channel and that one is part of the HD Xtra package while the other is part of the InDemand package--just because a channel starts with "NHL" does not automatically mean it's part of the "NHL Package."


[rant]Why can't their CSRs have more information available to them? The first CSR told me that because 795 is marked in "rose" on his system, it must belong to a subscription service. No kidding, it's called HDXtra. The second CSR was helpful, but only to a point. The insistence that the customer is always wrong is just an odd mode for CSRs. I wish there was a special option for people who know what the heck they are talking about to avoid some of the basic Tier 1 CSRs. I know I'm preaching to the choir.[/rant]


For those Southern Manhattanites, I know I should be grateful that I'm finally (sort of) getting what was promised. And I am grateful. I just want it to work properly.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xolan99* /forum/post/15341982
> 
> 
> Hi there...
> 
> 
> So I was little annoyed to learn that the HD on Demand would not be available for those who have a SA 8300 HD DVR box.
> 
> 
> So I have a few questions...
> 
> 
> 1) If I showed up to Time Warner with my box and remote, would they swap me a compatible DVR box? Do I have to make an appointment or call ahead?
> 
> 
> 2) Is this even worth doing? Is there anything on the HD on Demand channel that isn't available on, say, the XBOX or PS3 movie stores? Is there any free content on there?
> 
> 
> Any help would be appreciated, thanks!



You will need to have the ODN equipped 8300HDC to get 699 and 700 (many of us simply refuse to move to this box/software because various things we depend on may be missing or not properly implemented... there are thousands and thousands of posts about this issue). The issue is the software.


What I suggest is you call them and say you are going to their facility (23rd street in Manhattan if you reside in Manhattan) and need to swap for the box that does Start Over. I have gotten some blow back about swapping boxes... they MUCH rather not have to deal with a truck roll, that costs them $$$. But some of the CSRs are such idiots they insist you have to have a truck roll.


If you go to a facility, see if you can get ANY information about the Samsung 3090 DVR box. Supposedly NYC may be one of the first places actually deploying said box, but while we have non DVR Samsung boxes deployed, we haven't heard of one Sammie DVR in the field.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

I had a bunch of "gray" channels on Wednesday, but they seemed all cleared up by yesterday. Just checked and 738, 768 are gray now AND sending a 480 signal. I know I've seen them in good form, so this is probably transient (it happens).


Yes, 795 is supposed to be part of HDXtra... but the only way I know is that it HAD been listed as such on the first massive "coming 12/17" post on their website. THAT was very quickly replaced with more updated notices about channels that would NOT make 12/17. So while I have "something in writing" it no longer exists on their website.


TWC does NOT actually list what is in certain packages, HDXtra info was always scarce... probably because they kept dropping channels from it (it was 5 HD only when I first started it). At one point they threw a bunch of SD sports channels at it so HDXtra has MORE SD than HD.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/15341945
> 
> 
> I am getting the free showtime, of course only the HD version of the channel which is great.



Did you just swap a box? Every box swap I've made comes with some interested things... the last one I got some stuff I didn't subscribe to while was missing stuff I always HAD been getting. The one previous to that (quite a few years ago) had the "new box" 100% wide open. EVERY channel I saw, including all the PPV ones. Naturally I checked out all the pOrn channels and found how bogus they were, all soft-core for hardcore prices. Thated last 2 whole frakking weeks... then one day it was back to only seeing what I was paying for.


----------



## DNINE

All of The new ch's are working as of today. 784 Hallmark Movie is coming in now.


----------



## JayNYC

Hi, am a TWC customer south of 14th st. I have a Monoprice 3 input HDMI switch; sources are BluRay, HDDVD, and 8300HD from TWC. On my display, the images for BluRay and HDDVD line up very well, but 8300HD image is too far to the left. How do I SHIFT the HDMI image from the 8300HD more to the right so that it lines up with my other 2 HD sources?


Thank you.


----------



## justlou




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JayNYC* /forum/post/15348335
> 
> 
> Hi, am a TWC customer south of 14th st. I have a Monoprice 3 input HDMI switch; sources are BluRay, HDDVD, and 8300HD from TWC. On my display, the images for BluRay and HDDVD line up very well, but 8300HD image is too far to the left. How do I SHIFT the HDMI image from the 8300HD more to the right so that it lines up with my other 2 HD sources?
> 
> 
> Thank you.



I have the 8300HD, and the only way AFAIK to shift an image is through my TV's settings.


----------



## DNINE

^^^ Is this whats called a geometry problem? ^^^


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JayNYC* /forum/post/15348335
> 
> 
> Hi, am a TWC customer south of 14th st. I have a Monoprice 3 input HDMI switch; sources are BluRay, HDDVD, and 8300HD from TWC. On my display, the images for BluRay and HDDVD line up very well, but 8300HD image is too far to the left. How do I SHIFT the HDMI image from the 8300HD more to the right so that it lines up with my other 2 HD sources?
> 
> 
> Thank you.



What is the specific make and model number of your TV?


A_C


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/15348903
> 
> 
> ^^^ Is this whats called a geometry problem? ^^^



Indeed, but the question is whether it's the box or the TV If all 3 sources are HDMI and the geometry is off only on the 8300, that would suggest there's a problem with the 8300. If his TV doesn't allow for discreet adjustments by input, he's best option might be to swap the box out.


A_C


----------



## ANGEL 35

Any one getting 651 HBOHD. All i get is a black screen.And 786 animal HD same black screen.


----------



## Chris NYC

Is it just me, or does TWC throttle compression depending on load? It seems to me that image quality degrades significantly (blocking, washed out color) days when there would be a lot of people watching TV (like rainy days) or when a popular show is on.


Then again, I might be going crazy


----------



## king of k1ngs

hey guys, i'm new here and i live in southern Manhattan. i was just wondering which HD cable boxes you guys think are the best available here. DVR and non DVR?


----------



## dad1153

Depends on whether you're the type that likes to order/watch stuff 'On Demand' and how much you value that in HD. The SA-8300HD DVR Box (Pioneer) is the most widely available and allows you watch all the new HD channels TWC has added. All of them but two, both of which are 'On Demand' HD. The non-HD DVR model of this box has about 35-40 hrs. of SD you can record while the HD version allows up to 80 SD hrs. (approx. 15 HD hrs.). Both boxes allows each of its two tuners to 'buffer' up to an hour of the channels they're tuned into, which is ideal for watching backed-up shows you pause at 9:00PM and then tune in to watch at 9:55 or 10PM. A new Samsung model has been introduced (not widely available yet) which, according to some reports from people in other boroughs that have them, does away with the 'buffers' on each of the two tuners. You gain access to the 'On Demand' HD channels though, plus a feauture called 'Starting Over' that allows you to watch certain channels/shows from the start even if you tune in long after that show has already started (the catch being you can't fast-forward to skip commercials).


Personally if I were you I'd start with the SA-8300 HD-DVR (Pio), wait for TWC to put all the new HD channels in the Southern portion of Gotham and then, if you feel you need 'Starting Over' and the 'On Demand' HD channels, go for the new Samsung models that by then (end of Jan. '09) should be more plentiful. Just my opinion though.


----------



## Solfeggio4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/15346181
> 
> 
> Did you just swap a box? Every box swap I've made comes with some interested things... the last one I got some stuff I didn't subscribe to while was missing stuff I always HAD been getting. The one previous to that (quite a few years ago) had the "new box" 100% wide open. EVERY channel I saw, including all the PPV ones. Naturally I checked out all the pOrn channels and found how bogus they were, all soft-core for hardcore prices. Thated last 2 whole frakking weeks... then one day it was back to only seeing what I was paying for.



Yeah, I had that happen when I first got my HD box over a year ago. I think they treat you like a new customer and give you a trail period to push you to buy premium channels. This Showtime thing is weird though. It started working on Wednesday when the new HD channels were added. It's not all of them though - just regular ShowtimeHD. I know someone else said that they were getting it too, so I guess we'll see when and if TW catches it!


----------



## DNINE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chris NYC* /forum/post/15349491
> 
> 
> Is it just me, or does TWC throttle compression depending on load? It seems to me that image quality degrades significantly (blocking, washed out color) days when there would be a lot of people watching TV (like rainy days) or when a popular show is on.
> 
> 
> Then again, I might be going crazy



Then I'm going Crazy with you!


----------



## SPinNYC




> Quote:
> Any one getting 651 HBOHD. All i get is a black screen.And 786 animal HD same black screen.



I am in Park Slope using SA 8300HDC. Both 651 & 786 are working fine for me as of now. Getting the black screen on 724 (E!) - yesterday it was frozen on an old image with 'live' audio.


----------



## alleg23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/15345367
> 
> 
> For some reason all the HD channels now look stunning good. I don't know what they did but the picture quality improved so much in the last couple of days. I am not sure if they changed something.



after the upgrade, my cbs was choppy. it no longer is, but i think im seeing the same as you.


previously, the background images were blurry, they are a lot clearer now.


fingers crossed.


okay now im bored, i need more new hd channels.


----------



## bmichael

Hello, I'm in CT, can smeone tell me if you guys are getting the Giants game on NBC in HD? We are getting the crappy sidebars here. Thanks


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bmichael* /forum/post/15352885
> 
> 
> Hello, I'm in CT, can smeone tell me if you guys are getting the Giants game on NBC in HD? We are getting the crappy sidebars here. Thanks



It's your local NBC - WNBC NY is just fine


----------



## margoba

I have a quick off-topic question about dial-up internet acces with TW RoadRunner. Does anybody here use it? Is it free? Unlimited?


The RR web site implies that it is free, works anywhere. and unlimited. The TW web site does not discuss free and/or unlimited, and it implies that it will NOT work in your home area - i.e. that it is only for traveling.


Any personal experiences would be appreciated.


-barry


----------



## DNINE

The Giant game looks great! 686 Crime&Investigation is the only Ch that is bad all the time. It has these vertical lines- really strange. Anyone know what this is?


----------



## pdroth

Looks like S Manhattan is getting the goods on Feb 4, 2009. Just saw the update on the TWC website


----------



## NYPokerface




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/15355712
> 
> 
> Looks like S Manhattan is getting the goods on Feb 4, 2009. Just saw the update on the TWC website



It looks like Sleuth turns to Chiller on Ch 102. I assumed that Chiller was only a HD channel.


----------



## Berk32

The previously scheduled launch of Lifetime HD on December 17th in Northern Manhattan, Brooklyn, Queens, and Mount Vernon, has been postponed until further notice.


Due to typographical error, the previously announced launch of Golf HD in Mount Vernon on December 17th appears on 778 and not 779.


The previously scheduled launch of Korean Christian Television (KCTV) on December 17th in Brooklyn and Queens and in Woodside, Elmhurst, and Maspeth on December 22nd, has been postponed until January 1, 2009.


The previously scheduled launch of UNTV on January 14th in Manhattan, Brooklyn, Queens, and Mt. Vernon has been postponed and the previously scheduled drop of UNTV on this date, in Southern Manhattan, has been postponed until further notice.


The previously scheduled renaming of Weather Plus has been postponed until January 21, 2009.


All changes previously scheduled to occur on January 14th 2009 will now occur on February 4, 2009. These changes are as follows: We will drop Elections 08 from ch. 1279 and Sleuth from ch. 102. We will add My Life on Demand on ch.1281. In N. Manhattan, we will add Biography on ch. 143 and History International on ch. 130, as DTV services. In Mount Vernon, WE on ch. 73 will change from DTV to standard service.


Also on February 4, 2009 we will launch Chiller on ch. 102, TV Jade on ch. 581, RTPI on ch. 511, and Russian Kino on ch. 526. In S. Manhattan we will launch the following services: TEAM HD on 411 to NBA League Pass customers, Crime and Investigation HD on 686, TV One HD on 790, G4HD on 692, MGM HD on 796, Style HD on 689, CNBC HD on 715, USA HD on 716, SciFi HD on 717, Bravo HD on 718, E! HD on 724, QVC HD on 733, Spike HD on 736, HSN HD on 739, Tennis Channel HD on 465, Big Ten Network HD on 472, CBS College Sports HD on 467, HBO2 HD on 652, HBO Signature HD on 653, HBO Family HD on 654, HBO Comedy HD on 655, HBO Zone HD on 656, HBO Latino HD on 657, More Max HD on 659, Action Max HD on 660, Thriller Max HD on 661, WMAX HD on 662, @MAX HD on 663, FiveStar Max HD on 664, Outer Max HD on 665, Sho 2 HD on 667, Showcase HD on 668, Sho Extreme HD on 669, TMC HD on 674, TMC Xtra HD on 675, Starz Edge HD on 677, Starz Kids & Family HD on 678, Starz Comedy HD on 681, Encore HD on 682, NY1 HD on 701, Palladia HD on 720, Cartoon HD on 722, FX HD on 737, ABC Family HD on 738, History HD on 740, Fox Business News HD on 743, Fox News HD on 744, A&E HD on 746, Disney HD on 749, Learning Channel HD on 752, Toon Disney HD on 760, Lifetime Movie Network HD on 762, Biography HD on 763, Discovery HD on 766, Planet Green HD on 768, Weather Channel HD on 772, Speed HD on 774, Science Channel HD on 775, Travel Channel HD on 788, ESPN News HD on 792, ESPN U HD on 793; Game HD on 791 & 445 for MLB and NHL package customers and NHL Network on 795 for Sports Tier and NHL package customers.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NYPokerface* /forum/post/15355752
> 
> 
> It looks like Sleuth turns to Chiller on Ch 102. I assumed that Chiller was only a HD channel.



?


unrelated to HD


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/15355712
> 
> 
> Looks like S Manhattan is getting the goods on Feb 4, 2009. Just saw the update on the TWC website



Finally!!! in South Manhattan, Took them long enough.


Also on February 4, 2009 we will launch Chiller on ch. 102, TV Jade on ch. 581, RTPI on ch. 511, and Russian Kino on ch. 526. In *S. Manhattan* we will launch the following services: TEAM HD on 411 to NBA League Pass customers, Crime and Investigation HD on 686, TV One HD on 790, G4HD on 692, MGM HD on 796, Style HD on 689, CNBC HD on 715, USA HD on 716, SciFi HD on 717, Bravo HD on 718, E! HD on 724, QVC HD on 733, Spike HD on 736, HSN HD on 739, Tennis Channel HD on 465, Big Ten Network HD on 472, CBS College Sports HD on 467, HBO2 HD on 652, HBO Signature HD on 653, HBO Family HD on 654, HBO Comedy HD on 655, HBO Zone HD on 656, HBO Latino HD on 657, More Max HD on 659, Action Max HD on 660, Thriller Max HD on 661, WMAX HD on 662, @MAX HD on 663, FiveStar Max HD on 664, Outer Max HD on 665, Sho 2 HD on 667, Showcase HD on 668, Sho Extreme HD on 669, TMC HD on 674, TMC Xtra HD on 675, Starz Edge HD on 677, Starz Kids & Family HD on 678, Starz Comedy HD on 681, Encore HD on 682, NY1 HD on 701, Palladia HD on 720, Cartoon HD on 722, FX HD on 737, ABC Family HD on 738, History HD on 740, Fox Business News HD on 743, Fox News HD on 744, A&E HD on 746, Disney HD on 749, Learning Channel HD on 752, Toon Disney HD on 760, Lifetime Movie Network HD on 762, Biography HD on 763, Discovery HD on 766, Planet Green HD on 768, Weather Channel HD on 772, Speed HD on 774, Science Channel HD on 775, Travel Channel HD on 788, ESPN News HD on 792, ESPN U HD on 793; Game HD on 791 & 445 for MLB and NHL package customers and NHL Network on 795 for Sports Tier and NHL package customers.


----------



## lee7n

Just curious has anyone checked if they have removed analogs yet in S. Manhattan? I would do it myself but I can't move the TV where it is to get to the back of it to plug the wire in.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/15355865
> 
> 
> Finally!!! in South Manhattan, Took them long enough.



took them long enough? this is a shorter break than between the other boro updates...


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15355976
> 
> 
> took them long enough? this is a shorter break than between the other boro updates...



I have been waiting like 5 or 6 yrs for some of those channels


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/15356003
> 
> 
> I have been waiting like 5 or 6 yrs for some of those channels



i dont think more than a handful have existed for more than a year or 2


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15356041
> 
> 
> i dont think more than a handful have existed for more than a year or 2



So it would have been nice to have those channels 2 yrs ago. I know they did not exist back then but we knew they would exist soon. Discovery has been around for 2 or 3 yrs I think. It really sucks having to watch in SD when it is being broadcast somewhere in HD. I had to buy When we left Earth and the Universe on blu ray to see them in HD. Plus this is NYC we should have the best cable lineup in the country not one of the worst which is what we had.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/15356170
> 
> 
> So it would have been nice to have those channels 2 yrs ago. I know they did not exist back then but we knew they would exist soon. Discovery has been around for 2 or 3 yrs I think. It really sucks having to watch in SD when it is being broadcast somewhere in HD. I had to buy When we left Earth and the Universe on blu ray to see them in HD. Plus this is NYC we should have the best cable lineup in the country not one of the worst which is what we had.



This is NYC..


we also have one of the oldest cable systems... one of the largest... and the hardest to physically upgrade...


----------



## Digiti




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/15353010
> 
> 
> The Giant game looks great! 686 Crime&Investigation is the only Ch that is bad all the time. It has these vertical lines- really strange. Anyone know what this is?



My neighbor and I also have this vertical line scrim over the picture on this Crime and Investigation channel as well. Yesterday also many channels had no sound at all or had glitches and freezes. G4HD was not even on at all!


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/15355865
> 
> 
> Finally!!! in South Manhattan, Took them long enough.
> 
> 
> FX HD on 737 .



Sweet! I only wish it was in time for season 2 of *'Damages*".


In order to watch season 1, I actually had to buy the Blu-ray boxed set, since the SD version of FX Networks is so compressed, it's absolutely unwatchable.


A_C


----------



## JeffMoney

So Far all the new Hd channels added in Queens work, but when i do a series recording for any of the new hd channels it WILL NOT RECORD. It will only work when i just do just reg. recording..anyone test this out..( i tested for USAHD, SFIHD & G4HD..


----------



## alleg23

in brooklyn, i switched series recordings to sci-fi hd and they worked. right now sactuary is the only new series that had new shows.


----------



## AndyHDTV

finally! The day has come.

Feb 4th. Circle it on your calenders.


----------



## lee7n

44 days until we get New HD Channels in S. Manhattan


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n*  /forum/post/15358112
> 
> 
> 44 days until we get New HD Channels in S. Manhattan



I'll believe it when I see it; and most importantly, observe how much compression they apply to these new channels and the corresponding image quality.


To be fair, they've been pretty good lately. Hiccups here and there, but HD video quality has been satisfactory overall. Although Cinimax was almost unwatchable last night, due to stuttering and pixelation.


A_C


----------



## margoba

Speaking of stuttering and pixelation, the Giants game last night was completely unwatchable because of stuttering and pixelation. I switched to the channel 4 SD version and it was somewhat better. There was still stuttering problems, but it was watchable.


-barry


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/15358490
> 
> 
> Speaking of stuttering and pixelation, the Giants game last night was completely unwatchable because of stuttering and pixelation. I switched to the channel 4 SD version and it was somewhat better. There was still stuttering problems, but it was watchable.
> 
> 
> -barry



No problems here last night


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/15358388
> 
> 
> I'll believe it when I see it; and most importantly, observe how much compression they apply to these new channels and the corresponding image quality.
> 
> 
> To be fair, they've been pretty good lately. Hiccups here and there, but HD video quality has been satisfactory overall. Although Cinimax was almost unwatchable last night, due to stuttering and pixelation.
> 
> 
> A_C



It's still 3 HD channels per 6MHz - so there shouldn't be a change in quality just because more are being added.


----------



## alleg23

with the new changes posting, i dont see any mention of fuse. they mention spike hd for s man, but not for the other areas. should we expect it feb 4th?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alleg23* /forum/post/15358633
> 
> 
> with the new changes posting, i dont see any mention of fuse. they mention spike hd for s man, but not for the other areas. should we expect it feb 4th?



maybe.... maybe not...


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15358523
> 
> 
> No problems here last night



Yeah, I think it was a temporary, local thing. It's all better now.


-barry


----------



## DFletcher

TWC, 86th Street West — I don't see any In Demand HD.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DFletcher* /forum/post/15359111
> 
> 
> TWC, 86th Street West I don't see any In Demand HD.



You need an HDC to get it. I have it but it has not worked since they added it, it keeps saying try later.


----------



## HDTV Dude

February 4th Chiller launches on channel 102 and Spike HD on 736. What happened to Chiller HD?


----------



## mikeM1

FINALLY!


----------



## tvuser1

I'm in Park Slope, Brooklyn. I have a Tivo. The new HD channels have been listed for a few days, but I just get a blank screen except for VS and Fam HD. Should I wait, or call customer service to see why?


----------



## carl2680




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chris NYC* /forum/post/15349491
> 
> 
> Is it just me, or does TWC throttle compression depending on load? It seems to me that image quality degrades significantly (blocking, washed out color) days when there would be a lot of people watching TV (like rainy days) or when a popular show is on.
> 
> 
> Then again, I might be going crazy



If you are watching tv after 12 midnight the picture look stunning, but during the day and peak hours it sucks.


----------



## alleg23

ok, so i went through the hd channels.


here are the issues for me in brooklyn.


style hd on 689 isnt listed in the www guide, but i have it.

fuse hd on 691 is listed in the www guide, but i dont have it.

g4 hd on 692 is super choppy.

cnbchd on 715. sound ok but no image

nat geo hd on 765, sound ok, but image is laggy by a lot.

tv one hd on 790 is choppy.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alleg23* /forum/post/15361657
> 
> 
> ok, so i went through the hd channels.
> 
> 
> here are the issues for me in brooklyn.
> 
> 
> style hd on 689 isnt listed in the www guide, but i have it.
> 
> fuse hd on 691 is listed in the www guide, but i dont have it.
> 
> g4 hd on 692 is super choppy.
> 
> cnbchd on 715. sound ok but no image
> 
> nat geo hd on 765, sound ok, but image is laggy by a lot.
> 
> tv one hd on 790 is choppy.



I haven't gone through a lot of them in Queens yet, but, g4 HD is unwatchable on 692, terribly choppy at this point...even the commercials.


----------



## DNINE

Pq drops, audio jumps are random on many ch's. Someone had mentioned the picture gets better or worse due to compression loads at diiffernt times. But Crime & investigation has those lines all the time. lets hope they are working out the kinks.


----------



## dashoon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/15359305
> 
> 
> You need an HDC to get it. I have it but it has not worked since they added it, it keeps saying try later.



Why on Earth does TWC NY continue to provide cable boxes incapable of handling HD On Demand services? No pun intended, but I would imagine there's a lot of demand for HD On Demand movies from the HDTV crowd, no? Surely!


I ordered my HD upgrade and a dude turned up with an SA Explorer 8300 HD last weekend. I made the, I think fair, assumption that this was the only piece of kit I needed to take advantage of the full range of HD services. He was wearing a uniform, he appeared to be an official employee of TWC and he was in my home in order to provide my shiny new Panasonic TV with the gift of HD tv service.


Upon his departure, I began to explore this rich new world of HD. What a joy, but wait... Where are channels 699 and 700? Surely I must be mistaken.


Reading these threads I am now aware there are a few different boxes flying around, with the potential introduction of a new Samsung unit. Why?! What's the deal here? Why isn't the kit standardized? Is the machine one receives just a case of pot luck? Where's the clear communication from TWC?


This is irritating. That's all I'm saying.


Admittedly, as a post, this doesn't add much to the sum of knowledge, but it is my hope that the frustration expressed here will ease the irritation of others so afflicted. Tell me I'm not alone.


----------



## hsimms




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15355856
> 
> 
> The previously scheduled launch of Lifetime HD on December 17th in Northern Manhattan, Brooklyn, Queens, and Mount Vernon, has been postponed until further notice.
> 
> 
> Due to typographical error, the previously announced launch of Golf HD in Mount Vernon on December 17th appears on 778 and not 779.
> 
> 
> The previously scheduled launch of Korean Christian Television (KCTV) on December 17th in Brooklyn and Queens and in Woodside, Elmhurst, and Maspeth on December 22nd, has been postponed until January 1, 2009.
> 
> 
> The previously scheduled launch of UNTV on January 14th in Manhattan, Brooklyn, Queens, and Mt. Vernon has been postponed and the previously scheduled drop of UNTV on this date, in Southern Manhattan, has been postponed until further notice.
> 
> 
> The previously scheduled renaming of Weather Plus has been postponed until January 21, 2009.
> 
> 
> All changes previously scheduled to occur on January 14th 2009 will now occur on February 4, 2009. These changes are as follows: We will drop Elections 08 from ch. 1279 and Sleuth from ch. 102. We will add My Life on Demand on ch.1281. In N. Manhattan, we will add Biography on ch. 143 and History International on ch. 130, as DTV services. In Mount Vernon, WE on ch. 73 will change from DTV to standard service.
> 
> 
> Also on February 4, 2009 we will launch Chiller on ch. 102, TV Jade on ch. 581, RTPI on ch. 511, and Russian Kino on ch. 526. In S. Manhattan we will launch the following services: TEAM HD on 411 to NBA League Pass customers, Crime and Investigation HD on 686, TV One HD on 790, G4HD on 692, MGM HD on 796, Style HD on 689, CNBC HD on 715, USA HD on 716, SciFi HD on 717, Bravo HD on 718, E! HD on 724, QVC HD on 733, Spike HD on 736, HSN HD on 739, Tennis Channel HD on 465, Big Ten Network HD on 472, CBS College Sports HD on 467, HBO2 HD on 652, HBO Signature HD on 653, HBO Family HD on 654, HBO Comedy HD on 655, HBO Zone HD on 656, HBO Latino HD on 657, More Max HD on 659, Action Max HD on 660, Thriller Max HD on 661, WMAX HD on 662, @MAX HD on 663, FiveStar Max HD on 664, Outer Max HD on 665, Sho 2 HD on 667, Showcase HD on 668, Sho Extreme HD on 669, TMC HD on 674, TMC Xtra HD on 675, Starz Edge HD on 677, Starz Kids & Family HD on 678, Starz Comedy HD on 681, Encore HD on 682, NY1 HD on 701, Palladia HD on 720, Cartoon HD on 722, FX HD on 737, ABC Family HD on 738, History HD on 740, Fox Business News HD on 743, Fox News HD on 744, A&E HD on 746, Disney HD on 749, Learning Channel HD on 752, Toon Disney HD on 760, Lifetime Movie Network HD on 762, Biography HD on 763, Discovery HD on 766, Planet Green HD on 768, Weather Channel HD on 772, Speed HD on 774, Science Channel HD on 775, Travel Channel HD on 788, ESPN News HD on 792, ESPN U HD on 793; Game HD on 791 & 445 for MLB and NHL package customers and NHL Network on 795 for Sports Tier and NHL package customers.




I've been feeling like an orphan down here. Good news. Lower Manhattan, former Sterling territory, has the largest remaining installation of analog cable in the city. Let's hope there's no further delay.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dashoon* /forum/post/15362588
> 
> 
> Why on Earth does TWC NY continue to provide cable boxes incapable of handling HD On Demand services? No pun intended, but I would imagine there's a lot of demand for HD On Demand movies from the HDTV crowd, no? Surely!
> 
> 
> I ordered my HD upgrade and a dude turned up with an SA Explorer 8300 HD last weekend. I made the, I think fair, assumption that this was the only piece of kit I needed to take advantage of the full range of HD services. He was wearing a uniform, he appeared to be an official employee of TWC and he was in my home in order to provide my shiny new Panasonic TV with the gift of HD tv service.
> 
> 
> Upon his departure, I began to explore this rich new world of HD. What a joy, but wait... Where are channels 699 and 700? Surely I must be mistaken.
> 
> 
> Reading these threads I am now aware there are a few different boxes flying around, with the potential introduction of a new Samsung unit. Why?! What's the deal here? Why isn't the kit standardized? Is the machine one receives just a case of pot luck? Where's the clear communication from TWC?
> 
> 
> This is irritating. That's all I'm saying.
> 
> 
> Admittedly, as a post, this doesn't add much to the sum of knowledge, but it is my hope that the frustration expressed here will ease the irritation of others so afflicted. Tell me I'm not alone.



Lots of people here prefer the HD over the HDC regardless of the 2 HD on demand channels. There are issues with each, but read some of the posts and decide for yourself which you prefer.


----------



## blacktape

Is HD On Demand working now? Im in Southern but the channel shows up but when clicked a yellow alert pops up saying its not avail and to try back later?


I have the 8300HDC


Anyone?


----------



## Riverside_Guy

So barely a week since we got the big influx and I am seeing the following:


Some channels at times are totally unwatchable with stuttering and audio dropouts. Not all the time, but sometimes. Many channels will work one day, but the next day will have gray screens (same as black screens I surmise).


Not that much time has passed, but I can't discern any particular pattern other than the typical incompetency of TWC.


My guess is we northern folk are the guinea pigs... so they can work out theior issues and by the time the southern guys are blessed, they may have a LOT less issues than we are stuck with.


BTW, someone said they ARE delivering Samsung 3090s... except nobody has posted here that they got one. Or they have actually seen one in the field. I think it was about a week. 10 days ago someone asked for one and was told they aren't giving them out (yet).


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blacktape* /forum/post/15363929
> 
> 
> Is HD On Demand working now? Im in Southern but the channel shows up but when clicked a yellow alert pops up saying its not avail and to try back later?
> 
> 
> I have the 8300HDC
> 
> 
> Anyone?



Same here, I guess it is not ready yet


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/15363932
> 
> 
> So barely a week since we got the big influx and I am seeing the following:
> 
> 
> Some channels at times are totally unwatchable with stuttering and audio dropouts. Not all the time, but sometimes. Many channels will work one day, but the next day will have gray screens (same as black screens I surmise).
> 
> 
> Not that much time has passed, but I can't discern any particular pattern other than the typical incompetency of TWC.
> 
> 
> My guess is we northern folk are the guinea pigs... so they can work out theior issues and by the time the southern guys are blessed, they may have a LOT less issues than we are stuck with.
> 
> 
> BTW, someone said they ARE delivering Samsung 3090s... except nobody has posted here that they got one. Or they have actually seen one in the field. I think it was about a week. 10 days ago someone asked for one and was told they aren't giving them out (yet).



Yes that was me. I was told that they do not have them yet and dont know when they will have them







They have the non DVR box?.


----------



## MacAlert

Is anyone having problems with TV service? All channels have been breaking up constantly (video & audio).


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/15364752
> 
> 
> Yes that was me. I was told that they do not have them yet and dont know when they will have them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have the non DVR box?.




Knowing how TWC operates, I suspect you won't get even remotely accurate information unless you show up at the 23rd Street facility and ask in person.


I'd place little value on anything they told you over the phone. Internal communication at TWC is a complete joke.


A_C


----------



## alleg23




> Quote:
> But Crime & investigation has those lines all the time. lets hope they are working out the kinks.



i didnt mention it in my post, but yes i notice the lines. and even weirder thing is that every time i tuned to that channel i got the same scene of 24. i dont know if it was a long commercial, but it was wierd.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/15365222
> 
> 
> Knowing how TWC operates, I suspect you won't get even remotely accurate information unless you show up at the 23rd Street facility and ask in person.
> 
> 
> I'd place little value on anything they told you over the phone. Internal communication at TWC is a complete joke.
> 
> 
> A_C



I was told this at 23st. Ill wait till next year and see what happens


----------



## daniel711

Do you need a newer box to receive all the extra HD channels? I don't care about On Demand, just the new HD channels. Thanks...


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daniel711* /forum/post/15367566
> 
> 
> Do you need a newer box to receive all the extra HD channels? I don't care about On Demand, just the new HD channels. Thanks...



No, you will get all the other channels with any HD box.


----------



## JeffMoney

This is old news but even after the update, channel 467 CBS College Sports HD never came back on the guide. been gone seen last month. very werid i have 457 the non hd channel and cant get any answers from cus. service.


----------



## Uroboros

OK..so when it TWC going to actually have 100% of their HD channels working 100% of the time. At least on a consistent basis.


In Brooklyn tonight...


MGM HD

Disney HD


..no sound


Food Network HD

HGTV HD


..no sound, no picture


Toon HD


..no sound, frozen picture


Hallmark HD


..frozen picture, sound.


Would care so much for most of these channels except for the fact that I'm paying for them.


Speaking of Disney HD. Seems more often than not there is no sound on this channel in the evenings. Does TWC kill the sound so save bandwidth thinking that none is watching at 2am?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/15364752
> 
> 
> Yes that was me. I was told that they do not have them yet and dont know when they will have them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have the non DVR box?.



Indeed, we are in wait mode on the 3090 DVR... and yes they ARE using Samsung non DVRs (probably a 3050), my aunt got one a month ago (UES).


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Just want to take a small step back and wish all my buds a very happy holiday!


----------



## dad1153

Just wanted to take this opportunity to wish, from the bottom of my non-believing Atheist heart:

*MERRY THURSDAY!*


----------



## JeffMoney

G4HD (692) still very choppy..when i recorded attack of the show it was very hard too watch..


----------



## JeffMoney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dad1153* /forum/post/15371620
> 
> 
> Just wanted to take this opportunity to wish, from the bottom of my non-believing Atheist heart:
> 
> *MERRY THURSDAY!*



TO U TOO and everyone else have a very merry x-mas and happy new year..


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dad1153* /forum/post/15371620
> 
> 
> Just wanted to take this opportunity to wish, from the bottom of my non-believing Atheist heart:
> 
> *MERRY THURSDAY!*



Sounds good! I'll second (or third) that emotion and wish everyone a safe and happy holiday season. This website is on my list of regular daily visits, never leave home without it.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/15371920
> 
> 
> Sounds good! I'll second (or third) that emotion and wish everyone a safe and happy holiday season. This website is on my list of regular daily visits, never leave home without it.



Yes...







Here's wishing all the NYTWC posters and lurkers a happy and healthy holiday!!


_*Merry CHRISTMAS!!!!!!*_


----------



## raj2001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Uroboros* /forum/post/15370503
> 
> 
> OK..so when it TWC going to actually have 100% of their HD channels working 100% of the time. At least on a consistent basis.
> 
> 
> In Brooklyn tonight...
> 
> 
> MGM HD
> 
> Disney HD
> 
> 
> ..no sound
> 
> 
> Food Network HD
> 
> HGTV HD
> 
> 
> ..no sound, no picture
> 
> 
> Toon HD
> 
> 
> ..no sound, frozen picture
> 
> 
> Hallmark HD
> 
> 
> ..frozen picture, sound.
> 
> 
> Would care so much for most of these channels except for the fact that I'm paying for them.
> 
> 
> Speaking of Disney HD. Seems more often than not there is no sound on this channel in the evenings. Does TWC kill the sound so save bandwidth thinking that none is watching at 2am?



I don't think Disney HD's sound problems are related to Time Warner. I'm on Service Electric Cable in Northwest NJ and Disney HD is without sound from time to time as well. They aren't exactly bandwidth starved either. Most channels on SE Cable are 2 per QAM and it's an 860MHz system according to FCC COALS.


----------



## MacAlert

Happy Holidays to all!!!


Anyone having problems with C&IHD? THere are vertical lines throughout the screen, commercials and shows.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/15372111
> 
> 
> Yes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's wishing all the NYTWC posters and lurkers a happy and healthy holiday!!
> 
> 
> _*Merry CHRISTMAS!!!!!!*_



To one and to all MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## lorus

Hi,


Is there anything that can be done to force 8300HDC to re-format the esata drive? Currently there is an NTFS partition on this external drive. The drive was hooked up to the box before, so maybe the box "remembers" it?


Please help.


----------



## broadwayblue

Hey guys, quick OT question. If a building has a master antenna to provide OTA service to those residents who don't subscribe to cable, and the digital switchover occurs in Feb., will those residents be able to continue to get service from this same antenna if they purchase a digital to analog converter box? Or does the building need to purchase a different kind of antenna to receive the digital transmissions? Thanks.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/15374776
> 
> 
> Hey guys, quick OT question. If a building has a master antenna to provide OTA service to those residents who don't subscribe to cable, and the digital switchover occurs in Feb., will those residents be able to continue to get service from this same antenna if they purchase a digital to analog converter box? Or does the building need to purchase a different kind of antenna to receive the digital transmissions? Thanks.



assuming its not just a VHF antenna (unlikely, but possible... i assume they can get channels above 13) - then all they need is the converter box.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15374839
> 
> 
> assuming its not just a VHF antenna (unlikely, but possible... i assume they can get channels above 13) - then all they need is the converter box.



Thanks...our antenna man (who knew they were still around) quoted me $30,000 to replace our 3 existing master antennas with new ones. I can only assume for 30k they would have the digital to analog conversion equipment built in (or alongside) so that the few remaining residents stuck in the 70's wouldn't have to do anything to continue to get their OTA signals. In any event, we're not springing for it, so they can each spend $20 to keep watching TV after the switch over.


And yes, I believe they can get channels above 13.


----------



## AndyHDTV

Hey Berk32. Do you have an updated spreadsheet?

gonna have to start checking frequencies next month.


----------



## DNINE

I hope everyone has a Hi Definition Holiday!


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/15374995
> 
> 
> Hey Berk32. Do you have an updated spreadsheet?
> 
> gonna have to start checking frequencies next month.



I posted it on the 17th... 2 of them actually...


.... found it - http://avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthrea...1#post15326001


----------



## SRFast

and a Happy New Year to all.


I hope TWC corrects all the current HD problems soon. If they don't, I will need to learn how to read lips!










Cheers....JL


----------



## tamanaco

Is anyone experiencing Cable TV connection issues today 12/25/08 in the upper west side of Manhattan? My HD8300 won't boot completely. The Passport Echo progress bar gets stuck on the 2nd level and after a while channel 2 comes on. There are 75 channels available, but only a few with channels have programming. Most of the channels available have a bad picture. I called the cable company and they told me that there are no problems in the line and that they will send someone tomorrow. My other cable box is working is working fine, so I suspect that I'm either getting a weak signal or the cable box is unable to connect to the head end. Anyone?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamanaco* /forum/post/15377630
> 
> 
> Is anyone experiencing Cable TV connection issues today 12/25/08 in the upper west side of Manhattan? My HD8300 won't boot completely. The Passport Echo progress bar gets stuck on the 2nd level and after a while channel 2 comes on. There are 75 channels available, but only a few with channels have programming. Most of the channels available have a bad picture. I called the cable company and they told me that there are no problems in the line and that they will send someone tomorrow. My other cable box is working is working fine, so I suspect that I'm either getting a weak signal or the cable box is unable to connect to the head end. Anyone?



when the box cant load the digital info - you end up with the analog list (which is why you see about 75 channels... and a few are out of place - like CSPAN on ch 6 and TBS on 22)


What 'half' of the UWS are you? Above W79th or below? if you're above - then you'll only see about 30+ of those analog channels with a picture...


----------



## DNINE

No problems with my box, problems with some Ch's but not the system. Knock wood.


----------



## tamanaco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15377809
> 
> 
> when the box cant load the digital info - you end up with the analog list (which is why you see about 75 channels... and a few are out of place - like CSPAN on ch 6 and TBS on 22)
> 
> 
> What 'half' of the UWS are you? Above W79th or below? if you're above - then you'll only see about 30+ of those analog channels with a picture...



Thanks for the info... that's exactly what's happening. I'm on 88th Street and Columbus Ave. I'm assuming that there is something wrong with either a connection in the field or a component at the head-end, but since today's a holiday TWC does not have enough folks on the job to fix it right away. It's 7:00 PM and I'm still experiencing the same problem. I guess I'll have to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamanaco* /forum/post/15379919
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info... that's exactly what's happening. I'm on 88th Street and Columbus Ave. I'm assuming that there is something wrong with either a connection in the field or a component at the head-end, but since today's a holiday TWC does not have enough folks on the job to fix it right away. It's 7:00 PM and I'm still experiencing the same problem. I guess I'll have to wait until tomorrow.



this happened to me once before - for me 'time' eventually fixed the problem.


----------



## lee7n

HD Movies on demand finally working for you HDC users


----------



## alleg23

merry holidays from twc, get a calendar .


----------



## TravKoolBreeze

So on Tuesday, I called about how my brother's 8300 box doesn't get picture or audio from channels like ABC Family HD and how neither his box of my HDC box still doesn't have NHL Network HD (call cust. service message). After the CSR telling me to reboot the box, 3 separate times, they are sending out someone on Saturday. Of course, a person coming out here will not solve the problems but at least it will be documented that even someone coming out here didn't solve it thus meaning it's something at their end.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TravKoolBreeze* /forum/post/15381372
> 
> 
> So on Tuesday, I called about how my brother's 8300 box doesn't get picture or audio from channels like ABC Family HD and how neither his box of my HDC box still doesn't have NHL Network HD (call cust. service message). After the CSR telling me to reboot the box, 3 separate times, they are sending out someone on Saturday. Of course, a person coming out here will not solve the problems but at least it will be documented that even someone coming out here didn't solve it thus meaning it's something at their end.



Nobody is getting ABC Family - they aren't mapping the channel correctly... (the feed is 'available' - they just didn't properly assign it to its channel)


And everyone is having the same problem with NHL Network.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

FWIW, I can conform MGMHD seems to be a HDXtra channel... was at my sister's (one block over) who does NOT subscribe to HDXtra and she gets a subscription notice on MGMHD while I get the channel (I subscribe).


On a more general note, it seems easy to find something "wrong" going on now that we have a decent amount of HD... by wrong I mean a category of no audio, glitching audio with a few to many drop outs, video and audio glitches, etc. It kinda feels like we are always on the edge of not really having enough bandwidth... and I don't think it has anything to do with the run from the fiber node at the top of my block to me (my buildings wiring is fairly new and ALL enclosed in locked boxes and 6" pipe, not strung out and stapled to the plaster walls).


As I trust the information we have from guys like Berk about bandwidth, saying it's a bandwidth problem is only by way of trying to understand what is going on... as in making an analogy for something else. I'd love to understand exactly what "else" may be causing this. i.e. issues like this could be caused by the head end, or in the transmission system to each of us. Anyone have an ideas of exactly what may be causing all the glitching?


----------



## tamanaco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15380226
> 
> 
> this happened to me once before - for me 'time' eventually fixed the problem.



Well, I'm up and running after I forced several reboots this morning. I guess there were some changes at the TWC head-end. There are either some new HD Channels in the roster or some of them were moved around. All the HBO HD channels used to start on channel 780 and now all the HBO HD channels start at channel 651. I have not checked to see if there are any "new" HD channels, but thing have definately moved around.


----------



## hansangb

Anyone ever use the USB on 8300HDC boxes to charge a USB device? Twice now, after using the USB to charge my PS3 controllers, the unit rebooted (after unplugging the USB). I'll try it a few more times to see if this is a problem (never used to be)


----------



## carl2680




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15381434
> 
> 
> Nobody is getting ABC Family - they aren't mapping the channel correctly... (the feed is 'available' - they just didn't properly assign it to its channel)
> 
> 
> And everyone is having the same problem with NHL Network.



I've been getting ABCfamyhd from the first day


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/15383183
> 
> 
> I've been getting ABCfamyhd from the first day



sorry - i meant the Northern Manhattan people


----------



## friday1

After starting out with a SA 8300HDC box and having tons of issues with sound drop off, I exchanged it about 3 weeks ago for a 8300 HD box. Something bizzare occurred yesterday as I was watching the LAL/Boston game. ABC switched the announcers to spanish speaking. As I scanned all of my other channels, it was the only one with this change to spanish which went on for the entire game. Did anyone have a similar problem yesterday. Also, I have a problem with a sound delay on Fox News. This has been a problem since I got the box and only ocurrs on this station. Thanks for the feedback.


By the way, no one at the E.23rd St TWC has a clue about the Samsung 3090 boxes.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *friday1* /forum/post/15384511
> 
> 
> After starting out with a SA 8300HDC box and having tons of issues with sound drop off, I exchanged it about 3 weeks ago for a 8300 HD box. Something bizzare occurred yesterday as I was watching the LAL/Boston game. ABC switched the announcers to spanish speaking. As I scanned all of my other channels, it was the only one with this change to spanish which went on for the entire game. Did anyone have a similar problem yesterday. Also, I have a problem with a sound delay on Fox News. This has been a problem since I got the box and only ocurrs on this station. Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> 
> By the way, no one at the E.23rd St TWC has a clue about the Samsung 3090 boxes.



Did you happen to mistakenly set your box for "SAP" (second audio program)? This is where they usually broadcast stuff in spanish. Not sure how you get into the setting for SAP from the HDC box, but if you have a regular 8300HD, you can go into the setup menu and it's right there at the top level.


Scott


----------



## JeffMoney

G4HD (692) is too choppy..


----------



## HDTV Dude

I made a list comparing the HD channels that are presently exclusive to both TWCNYC and FiosTV. Being that Fios is TWC's only legitimate competitor in NYC I wanted to see how TWC stacked up against them and to be quite honest they stack up pretty well if not better.

*FiosTV*

WGN America HD

NFL Network HD

Outdoor Channel HD (Available in Some TWC Markets)

Smithsonian Channel HD

Lifetime HD (Postponed by TWC Until Further Notice)

HSN HD (Expected to be Launched by TWC on February 4th)

Wealth TV HDTV

4 Showtime HD West Coast Feeds

2 TMC HD West Coast Feeds

7 HBO HD West Coast Feeds

4 Cinemax HD West Coast Feeds

*TWCNYC*

CBS College Sports HD

MSG HD

MSG+ HD

Crime & Investigation HD

Style HD

TV One HD

G4 HD

Cartoon HD

Golf HD

Game HD

Team HD

NHL Network HD

HD MOD

HD Showcase On Demand


----------



## HDTV Dude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/15385149
> 
> 
> G4HD (692) is too choppy..



Beside being too choppy has anyone ever seen any HD content on that channel yet? If so please let me know.


----------



## HDTV Dude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15383929
> 
> 
> sorry - i meant the Northern Manhattan people



I'm a Northern Manhattan person and I've been getting ABC Family HD on both my 8300HDC and 8300HD dvr boxes. However, I must admit that the channel wasn't available for the first few days on my 8300HD dvr box despite working perfectly well on my 8300HDC dvr box.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV Dude* /forum/post/15386498
> 
> 
> I made a list comparing the HD channels that are presently exclusive to both TWCNYC and FiosTV. Being that Fios is TWC's only legitimate competitor in NYC I wanted to see how TWC stacked up against them and to be quite honest they stack up pretty well if not better.
> 
> *FiosTV*
> 
> WGN America HD
> 
> NFL Network HD
> 
> Outdoor Channel HD (Available in Some TWC Markets)
> 
> Smithsonian Channel HD
> 
> Lifetime HD (Postponed by TWC Until Further Notice)
> 
> HSN HD (Expected to be Launched by TWC on February 4th)
> 
> Wealth TV HDTV
> 
> 4 Showtime HD West Coast Feeds
> 
> 2 TMC HD West Coast Feeds
> 
> 7 HBO HD West Coast Feeds
> 
> 4 Cinemax HD West Coast Feeds
> 
> *TWCNYC*
> 
> CBS College Sports HD
> 
> MSG HD
> 
> MSG+ HD
> 
> Crime & Investigation HD
> 
> Style HD
> 
> TV One HD
> 
> G4 HD
> 
> Cartoon HD
> 
> Golf HD
> 
> Game HD
> 
> Team HD
> 
> NHL Network HD
> 
> HD MOD
> 
> HD Showcase On Demand



I'll Take TWC. even though FIOS is uncompressed


----------



## tamanaco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamanaco* /forum/post/15382493
> 
> 
> Well, I'm up and running after I forced several reboots this morning. I guess there were some changes at the TWC head-end. There are either some new HD Channels in the roster or some of them were moved around. All the HBO HD channels used to start on channel 780 and now all the HBO HD channels start at channel 651. I have not checked to see if there are any "new" HD channels, but thing have definately moved around.



Back from work... and I'm on the same boat again!... Too bad... I cancelled my appointment with TWC this morning after I got everything working. Now I'm back with the same problem (analog channels only). Something is not kosher. I had to reboot the box several times to get all the digital channels back. I'll have to call TWC support again and to get a tech over to my place and check the strength. Did the HD channel roster change over the holiday for anyone else in NYC?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamanaco* /forum/post/15387402
> 
> 
> Back from work... and I'm on the same boat again!... Too bad... I cancelled my appointment with TWC this morning after I got everything working. Now I'm back with the same problem (analog channels only). Something is not kosher. I had to reboot the box several times to get all the digital channels back. I'll have to call TWC support again and to get a tech over to my place and check the strength. Did the HD channel roster change over the holiday for anyone else in NYC?



Additions came last week on 12/17.


----------



## carl2680




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV Dude* /forum/post/15386516
> 
> 
> Beside being too choppy has anyone ever seen any HD content on that channel yet? If so please let me know.



I've been looking at that channel every single show, and i haven't seen anything in HD.


E!HD= nothing in HD, nADa

G4HD= nothing in HD

BravoHD= haven't seen anything hd on that channel


of course A&EHD is the leader of stretch vision.


I live in Northern Manhattan and i've been getting ABCfamilyHD since the launch.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/15387817
> 
> 
> I've been looking at that channel every single show, and i haven't seen anything in HD.
> 
> 
> E!HD= nothing in HD, nADa
> 
> G4HD= nothing in HD
> 
> BravoHD= haven't seen anything hd on that channel
> 
> 
> of course A&EHD is the leader of stretch vision.
> 
> 
> I live in Northern Manhattan and i've been getting ABCfamilyHD since the launch.



I have seen HD on Bravo and E!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/15386794
> 
> 
> I'll Take TWC. even though FIOS is uncompressed



ALL video is compressed so the issue is the "amount."


Not only that, but Verizon's agreement is to deploy FIOS to all of NYC by... 2017. Yes, two thousand and seventeen. AND there was no "obligation" for them to have some vague idea of a schedule. Not has Verizon, as a matter of customer service, even hinted at when hoods would be able to get it. PLUS there's the whole "property owner letting us in."


Despite all that, if TWC service stays the way it is right now, I'm switching in a heartbeat. There are just way, way too many "breakups/skippage" to really being able to watch something without glitching. I'm getting way tired of missing that 5 seconds of critical dialog...


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/15387817
> 
> 
> of course A&EHD is the leader of stretch vision.



Uh, not so sure... TNT is the real leader... it takes stuff that WAS 100% HD on original broadcast and stretches the 4:3 SD version!


The problem is that there are way too many people, including many wqho SHOULD know better, who WANT it that way. It's the old "I bought x amount of screen real estate and by damn I want it filled edge to edge."


----------



## carl2680




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/15389138
> 
> 
> Uh, not so sure... TNT is the real leader... it takes stuff that WAS 100% HD on original broadcast and stretches the 4:3 SD version!
> 
> 
> The problem is that there are way too many people, including many wqho SHOULD know better, who WANT it that way. It's the old "I bought x amount of screen real estate and by damn I want it filled edge to edge."



Yeah I know that is why the movie industry had to come with two versions of dvd many years ago, widescreen, and full screeen. I bet the same people will push again so they could do the same thing with bluray.


----------



## TravKoolBreeze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15381434
> 
> 
> Nobody is getting ABC Family - they aren't mapping the channel correctly... (the feed is 'available' - they just didn't properly assign it to its channel)
> 
> 
> And everyone is having the same problem with NHL Network.



It wasn't really that the tech person could do but more to have it documented within their system.


----------



## shk718

help - i have the 8300hdc and know there is a way to schedule a recording based on theme - like if i want to to record anything related to "Volleyball" but can't figure out how to do it - does anyone know? Thanks for your help


----------



## tamanaco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15387417
> 
> 
> Additions came last week on 12/17.



Thanks for the info... I went back and looked at posts starting on the 17th and found the changes. Well, one good side effect of this update and all the reboots is that, at least for now, I'm getting to watch all of the paid channels for which I have no subscription. All paid channels are currently unblocked. Anyone else experiencing this?... Is this a TWC Holiday promotion? I just finished watching Hollow Men on Outer Max HD... Thanks TWC.


EDIT: I guess is not just me... my friend in Queens is experiencing the same thing.


----------



## scorpiony

any 8300HD owners getting ABCFamHD Ch. 738. I have two 8300HD showing gray screen. I am on UWS 85th Street area.


----------



## MacAlert

I'm still having problems with C&IHD. There are constant breakups in the video/audio.


----------



## tamanaco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scorpiony* /forum/post/15390359
> 
> 
> any 8300HD owners getting ABCFamHD Ch. 738. I have two 8300HD showing gray screen. I am on UWS 85th Street area.



scorpiony,


I have an 8300HD and I'm on 88th in the UWS... Channel 738 shows a grey screen. Channel 701 NY1 HD keeps dropping picture and sound and currently all the paid subcription channels are unblocked... are you also experiencinng this?


----------



## scorpiony




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamanaco* /forum/post/15390524
> 
> 
> scorpiony,
> 
> 
> I have an 8300HD and I'm on 88th in the UWS... Channel 738 shows a grey screen. Channel 701 NY1 HD keeps dropping picture and sound and currently all the paid subcription channels are unblocked... are you also experiencinng this?



701 has been fine from day one. HBO, SHOW, TMC, STRZ , MAX all opened.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/15389138
> 
> 
> Uh, not so sure... TNT is the real leader... it takes stuff that WAS 100% HD on original broadcast and stretches the 4:3 SD version!



That was true like 3-4 years ago.


----------



## hsimms




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/15389090
> 
> 
> ALL video is compressed so the issue is the "amount."
> 
> 
> Not only that, but Verizon's agreement is to deploy FIOS to all of NYC by... 2017. Yes, two thousand and seventeen. AND there was no "obligation" for them to have some vague idea of a schedule. Not has Verizon, as a matter of customer service, even hinted at when hoods would be able to get it. PLUS there's the whole "property owner letting us in."
> 
> 
> Despite all that, if TWC service stays the way it is right now, I'm switching in a heartbeat. There are just way, way too many "breakups/skippage" to really being able to watch something without glitching. I'm getting way tired of missing that 5 seconds of critical dialog...



I've been experiencing similar breaks/skips near City Hall running a 8300HD. I had a complete rewire by TW a few years ago. FIOS has been in my building since the summer and ought to have any kinks worked out. I've been with TW and predecessors since 1978.


FIOS arrives Monday between 1 and 5 pm. The NY FIOS forum reports that MSNBC is available on 103 in Manhattan. I'll miss NY1 and Rangers in HD at least until TW and CV come to their advertising senses.


----------



## alleg23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shk718* /forum/post/15389691
> 
> 
> help - i have the 8300hdc and know there is a way to schedule a recording based on theme - like if i want to to record anything related to "Volleyball" but can't figure out how to do it - does anyone know? Thanks for your help




i dont think this is possible with the current software.


----------



## JeffMoney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV Dude* /forum/post/15386498
> 
> 
> I made a list comparing the HD channels that are presently exclusive to both TWCNYC and FiosTV. Being that Fios is TWC's only legitimate competitor in NYC I wanted to see how TWC stacked up against them and to be quite honest they stack up pretty well if not better.
> 
> *FiosTV*
> 
> WGN America HD
> 
> NFL Network HD
> 
> Outdoor Channel HD (Available in Some TWC Markets)
> 
> Smithsonian Channel HD
> 
> Lifetime HD (Postponed by TWC Until Further Notice)
> 
> HSN HD (Expected to be Launched by TWC on February 4th)
> 
> Wealth TV HDTV
> 
> 4 Showtime HD West Coast Feeds
> 
> 2 TMC HD West Coast Feeds
> 
> 7 HBO HD West Coast Feeds
> 
> 4 Cinemax HD West Coast Feeds
> 
> *TWCNYC*
> 
> CBS College Sports HD
> 
> MSG HD
> 
> MSG+ HD
> 
> Crime & Investigation HD
> 
> Style HD
> 
> TV One HD
> 
> G4 HD
> 
> Cartoon HD
> 
> Golf HD
> 
> Game HD
> 
> Team HD
> 
> NHL Network HD
> 
> HD MOD
> 
> HD Showcase On Demand



I still dont get CBS COLLEGE SPORTS HD CHANNEL 467


----------



## alleg23

strz hd has lip sync issues.


is the movie channel doing a free preview this weekend? im getting it.


----------



## wx27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamanaco* /forum/post/15390019
> 
> 
> ...I'm getting to watch all of the paid channels for which I have no subscription. All paid channels are currently unblocked. Anyone else experiencing this?... Is this a TWC Holiday promotion? I just finished watching Hollow Men on Outer Max HD... Thanks TWC.
> 
> 
> EDIT: I guess is not just me... my friend in Queens is experiencing the same thing.



Yeah, promo I think from 12/25-12/28. It was on the back of the envelope of my last TWC bill. Too bad I am in southern manhattan so I have limited HD options for these...


----------



## sc28

...to everyone here. Lurker on the site a while but not so much in the thread. But doing a search I found it and all I have to say...*I am not alone!!!!* But I have always had dropouts, stuttering, pixelation and the GSOD (grey screen of death). Hell the FOX HD feed was GSOD for the Super Bowl (I actually shed a tear).










Anyway is this all going to go away when the analog channels go bye bye? Has anyone contacted TWCNYC in regards to this here and gotten a somewhat truthful response?


----------



## TheDaveMan

I wish I knew about the premiums preview sooner - I no longer get a hard copy bill. Is there a known schedule for these things? Is it posted somewhere?


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sc28* /forum/post/15394924
> 
> 
> ...to everyone here. Lurker on the site a while but not so much in the thread. But doing a search I found it and all I have to say...*I am not alone!!!!* But I have always had dropouts, stuttering, pixelation and the GSOD (grey screen of death). Hell the FOX HD feed was GSOD for the Super Bowl (I actually shed a tear).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway is this all going to go away when the analog channels go bye bye? Has anyone contacted TWCNYC in regards to this here and gotten a somewhat truthful response?




Are you sure your coax cable coming in from the cable box is up to spec? If you go to channel 996, is everything green in terms of signal strength?


----------



## MikeNY718

Greetings to everyone at AVS!


Santa was good to me this year and brought me a shiny new 46" LCD . I am considering switching from component to HDMI for my 8300HDC. However, I use the digital coaxial out to provide DD5.1 to my receiver. I remember reading a while back that enabling HDMI disables the coaxial/optical digital audio connections. Is this true? If so, what would you guys do in this situation?


Any info would be greatly appreciated before I go ahead and order any cables.


Thanks!


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeNY718* /forum/post/15398115
> 
> 
> Greetings to everyone at AVS!
> 
> 
> Santa was good to me this year and brought me a shiny new 46" LCD . I am considering switching from component to HDMI for my 8300HDC. However, I use the digital coaxial out to provide DD5.1 to my receiver. I remember reading a while back that enabling HDMI disables the coaxial/optical digital audio connections. Is this true? If so, what would you guys do in this situation?
> 
> 
> Any info would be greatly appreciated before I go ahead and order any cables.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



If your receiver doesn't have HDMI input - then you're out of luck... thats the only way to get any digital sound out of the box if you use the HDMI port for video


There is no reason to worry though - there isn't supposed to be any video quality between HDMI vs component cables.


----------



## Ronster515

Hi all,

What is the RDC & FDC readings on the diagnostics page one? What do they mean and what should the readings be normally?


Thanks


----------



## ILW

It's nice having this HD Showcase on Demand channel (#699), but it does have its glitches. One episode of the most recent season of "Mad Men" never showed up at all, and now I'm having a new problem. I've been trying to watch the James Taylor episode of the Sundance Channel's "Spectacle: Elvis Costello With...", but I keep getting "Error 032." All the other episodes are working fine. I've already called in and e-mailed a complaint.


Is anyone else able to access this particular episode on channel 699?


----------



## dad1153




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/15387817
> 
> 
> BravoHD= haven't seen anything hd on that channel
> 
> 
> of course A&EHD is the leader of stretch vision.



The "Law & Order: Criminal Intent" Sunday night block (6PM to 2AM) is in HD on Bravo HD. And today (Sunday) A&E showed two movies, "Escape from New York" and "The Shining," that have been making the rounds on other HD channels (HDNet, Universal HD, etc.). But did A&E HD used the same HD masters as these other HD channels? Nope, it was their usual 4:3 picture stretched to fill the 16x9 screen. What a waste of bandwidth this sorry excuse of a once-great channel is.


----------



## Adamman100

Hi folks,


I haven't contributed much, but I am hoping for some help. I have been without real cable service since Thanksgiving. I won't tell the whole story, but a tech did come to my home a month ago and established the the problem is not with my equipment or in my apt. The problem is in the building. I have spoken to many "Senior" customer service agents at TWC. I have logged my calls and their ID numbers. The latest is that they may get a building team to me by Jan 2. This would be at least the third date they promised.


My question: does anyone know the numbers, addresses, and any other contact info for senior executives at TWC. Someone there must be appalled by this right? I'm getting no luck on the phone and my emails go ignored.


If anyone has help, I will be most grateful.


Thank you,

A


----------



## Berk32

not sure when this happened - but the recently added 'QVCHD' has actually become a 'real' HD channel in the last few days. Just noticed now...


----------



## TravKoolBreeze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15401826
> 
> 
> not sure when this happened - but the recently added 'QVCHD' has actually become a 'real' HD channel in the last few days. Just noticed now...



Happened after their Christmas "sign-off" special


----------



## tamanaco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wx27* /forum/post/15394654
> 
> 
> Yeah, promo I think from 12/25-12/28. It was on the back of the envelope of my last TWC bill. Too bad I am in southern manhattan so I have limited HD options for these...




Well, this promotion is also causing some problems for me. This morning the DVR rebooted itself and I'm back with the 75 analog channels none of which work properly. Maybe those new extra HD channels have weaken the signal to my house because I continue to get only one progress bar after several reboots. Anyone else currently having this problem on the UWS?



For I while I thought we were getting one over TWC with all those unblocked subscription channels... I now see the promo on the back of the envelope... The Cable Man wins again.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Adamman100* /forum/post/15401401
> 
> 
> Hi folks,
> 
> 
> I haven't contributed much, but I am hoping for some help. I have been without real cable service since Thanksgiving. I won't tell the whole story, but a tech did come to my home a month ago and established the the problem is not with my equipment or in my apt. The problem is in the building. I have spoken to many "Senior" customer service agents at TWC. I have logged my calls and their ID numbers. The latest is that they may get a building team to me by Jan 2. This would be at least the third date they promised.
> 
> 
> My question: does anyone know the numbers, addresses, and any other contact info for senior executives at TWC. Someone there must be appalled by this right? I'm getting no luck on the phone and my emails go ignored.
> 
> 
> If anyone has help, I will be most grateful.
> 
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> A



PM'd Rick L's direct number.


A_C


----------



## sc28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/15396476
> 
> 
> Are you sure your coax cable coming in from the cable box is up to spec? If you go to channel 996, is everything green in terms of signal strength?



Thanks for responding...I am a noob so I have no idea how to access signal strength on this box. I assume this is not common knowledge (or rather something TWC wants you to know)? Anyway back in the day when I had RCN I googled my box and found out how to get to the maintenance menu. I will try and look up my current box (sci atl 8300HD DVR). If you know then posting that would be awesome!!!


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sc28* /forum/post/15403210
> 
> 
> Thanks for responding...I am a noob so I have no idea how to access signal strength on this box. I assume this is not common knowledge (or rather something TWC wants you to know)? Anyway back in the day when I had RCN I googled my box and found out how to get to the maintenance menu. I will try and look up my current box (sci atl 8300HD DVR). If you know then posting that would be awesome!!!



if its the 8300hd - then hold select and exit on your cable box for a few seconds until it 'dings' and says DIAG on the box - then go to ch 1999.


----------



## DNINE

My Picture in Picture tunes to Ch 164 after awhile. Anyone having the same? It used stay on whatever Ch I put it on then it started going to Ch 1 but I wasn't the only one 164 what's up with that?


----------



## sc28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15403277
> 
> 
> if its the 8300hd - then hold select and exit on your cable box for a few seconds until it 'dings' and says DIAG on the box - then go to ch 1999.



Thanks a bunch!!!







I'll try it this evening!!


----------



## alleg23

both my boxes seem to have rebooted. anything special happened.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Adamman100* /forum/post/15401401
> 
> 
> ... I have spoken to many "Senior" customer service agents at TWC. I have logged my calls and their ID numbers. The latest is that they may get a building team to me by Jan 2. This would be at least the third date they promised.
> 
> 
> My question: does anyone know the numbers, addresses, and any other contact info for senior executives at TWC. Someone there must be appalled by this right? I'm getting no luck on the phone and my emails go ignored.
> 
> 
> If anyone has help, I will be most grateful.
> 
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> A



You should file a DOITT report (if you haven't done so yet) with all of your TW correspondences listed. http://www.nyc.gov/html/doitt/html/c...ice_form.shtml


----------



## KavMan

Anyone in the Queens area getting no picture for about a day now? Called TWC twice and they said there was an outage in the area!


Ughhhh.... Can't wait to finish capturing files off the DVR and then Fios here I come!!!


----------



## shk718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alleg23* /forum/post/15391291
> 
> 
> i dont think this is possible with the current software.




Dang - that sucks


----------



## Adamman100




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/15404460
> 
> 
> You should file a DOITT report (if you haven't done so yet) with all of your TW correspondences listed. http://www.nyc.gov/html/doitt/html/c...ice_form.shtml




Thanks! I've also contacted the President's office of TWC. They have promised me some kind of action today. I mean seriously, no cable from Thanksgiving through Christmas and now into New Years?? There is no excuse.


-Adam


----------



## dad1153

^^^ How's your 40" JVC-40FN97 HDTV holding up Adamman? Remember me from the old (ancient) JVC-FN97 thread? You went your way (40" JVC-FN97) and about half-a-year later I went my way (47" Olevia 747i). I chose wisely, hope you did too and the TV hasn't 'shrunk' in the couple of years that you've had it.


----------



## coreynyc

No Versus HD...just in time for Rangers vs Islanders!

(Manhattan, 3rd Ave & East 30th)


On hold with TW for 10 minutes now, waiting to speak to someone


----------



## JR_in_NYC

Anyone else having problems with VsHD. I'm in Bklyn, Park Slope/Windsor Terrace area. Rangers vs Isles game exclusive on VS, looks like I'm just getting a nice grey screen. Grr!!!


----------



## Berk32

I was having problems with VersusHD...


It kicked in about a minute ago


----------



## MFischel

Having the same issue with VSHD in Ft. Greene, and am on hold with TWC right now.


I have yet to be able to watch any game on VS HD for the last eight weeks either due to the grey screen or choppy and pixelized picture, and frankly it is beginning to royally PISS ME OFF.


----------



## JR_in_NYC

Looks like it's working in Park Slope/Windsor Terrace!! Was switching back from the VsSD and noticed that it's working on VsHD. Any luck with you coreynyc?


----------



## MFischel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MFischel* /forum/post/15408708
> 
> 
> Having the same issue with VSHD in Ft. Greene, and am on hold with TWC right now.
> 
> 
> I have yet to be able to watch any game on VS HD for the last eight weeks either due to the grey screen or choppy and pixelized picture, and frankly it is beginning to royally PISS ME OFF.



Never mind, it is now working...


and lo and behold, no choppiness or pixelization.


For once.


----------



## Digiti

G4HD with my SA 8300HD is totally unwatchable for the last several days: constant lockups and pixelation. Anyone else in Kew Gardens have this problem? Thanks


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Digiti* /forum/post/15409525
> 
> 
> G4HD with my SA 8300HD is totally unwatchable for the last several days: constant lockups and pixelation. Anyone else in Kew Gardens have this problem? Thanks



been that way for everyone here it seems.


But there hasn't been any HD content on the channee yet - so it really doesn't matter.


----------



## alleg23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15409594
> 
> 
> been that way for everyone here it seems.
> 
> 
> But there hasn't been any HD content on the channee yet - so it really doesn't matter.



so why occupy a hd channel slot for a channel that doesnt do hd?


i guess g4 doesnt do hd yet, so why would twc carry them now?


btw, recorded planet earth from dischd. looks good, but the sound drop every now and then.


once i get blue ray, the first disc will be this program.


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alleg23* /forum/post/15410335
> 
> 
> so why occupy a hd channel slot for a channel that doesnt do hd?
> 
> 
> i guess g4 doesnt do hd yet, so why would twc carry them now?
> 
> 
> btw, recorded planet earth from dischd. looks good, but the sound drop every now and then.
> 
> 
> once i get blue ray, the first disc will be this program.



They probably wanted to stuff as much HD channels as possible to "compete" with FIOS with number of HD channels (regardless if the channel has any HD content or not).


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacAlert* /forum/post/15410528
> 
> 
> They probably wanted to stuff as much HD channels as possible to "compete" with FIOS with number of HD channels (regardless if the channel has any HD content or not).



It has nothing to do with time warner.


IT seems the actual channel launch was delayed by Comcast (who owns the network) - so instead they are passing an upconverted channel for now


----------



## coreynyc

Yeah, it came back on after 15 min on hold (great response time TWC!)



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JR_in_NYC* /forum/post/15408717
> 
> 
> Looks like it's working in Park Slope/Windsor Terrace!! Was switching back from the VsSD and noticed that it's working on VsHD. Any luck with you coreynyc?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacAlert* /forum/post/15390424
> 
> 
> I'm still having problems with C&IHD. There are constant breakups in the video/audio.



MANY of the new channels are getting this. I'm loving Palladia, but I'm also consistently getting 2-8 breakups per song.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scorpiony* /forum/post/15390587
> 
> 
> 701 has been fine from day one. HBO, SHOW, TMC, STRZ , MAX all opened.



Hmmm, not for me! Do you subscribe to ANY of them? My experience is that this happens when one swaps boxes...


In years past, around New Year's they ran promotions by opening the premiums for 2-4 days. As I recall, they never really marketed that as a lot of us discovered it by chance. (as in sometimes we got notices, sometimes not).


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15390809
> 
> 
> That was true like 3-4 years ago.



Far as I can tell, it's still going on... it was within the past 6 weeks I tuned into some recent movie on TNT HD to find it is 4:3 SD stretched/distorted to 16:9.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheDaveMan* /forum/post/15396318
> 
> 
> I wish I knew about the premiums preview sooner - I no longer get a hard copy bill. Is there a known schedule for these things? Is it posted somewhere?



I have found that they typically do a horrid job of informing their customers about such things... I mean on the back of the envelope of the bill?


I mean they HAVE my frakking e-mail address, as well as a LOT of their customers, so why not a simple e-mail blast?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15398572
> 
> 
> If your receiver doesn't have HDMI input - then you're out of luck... thats the only way to get any digital sound out of the box if you use the HDMI port for video
> 
> 
> There is no reason to worry though - there isn't supposed to be any video quality between HDMI vs component cables.



Mmmmm, not for me! From my cable box I run HDMI to my TV with an optical cable to my receiver. If I select "Dolby Digital" on the 8300HD, I get audio on that optical cable but not through the HDMI connection. If I select "HDMI" on the 8300HD, I get audio on both the optical AND through HDMI.


For me, this is perfect as I generally don't use my big HT audio system after 11 at night. All I need to do is shut down the audio system and switch the cable box to HDMI. The fact that on HDMI, audio goes out both is also advantages as I must shut down the big audio system, if the line level got shut down, I could leave the audio system running as there's no audible clue.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/15412736
> 
> 
> Far as I can tell, it's still going on... it was within the past 6 weeks I tuned into some recent movie on TNT HD to find it is 4:3 SD stretched/distorted to 16:9.



yes -some things still are 4:3 stretched - but not things that are available in HD


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/15396476
> 
> 
> Are you sure your coax cable coming in from the cable box is up to spec? If you go to channel 996, is everything green in terms of signal strength?



???? 996 doesn't seem to have any green... it lists some RF frequencies, but I don't think that's signal strength. The ONLY thing it does is the OS version.


There a far more extensive series of pages with service data on 1999 (turn everything on, press and hold SEL and EXIT on cable box until "diag" appears on the cable box, then enter "1999").


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/15404460
> 
> 
> You should file a DOITT report (if you haven't done so yet) with all of your TW correspondences listed. http://www.nyc.gov/html/doitt/html/c...ice_form.shtml



Excellent suggestion... I have always gotten a decent response when I've filed complaints. The last time I got offered a great deal, where the phone service was only 5 bucks more/month (even with another 5-6 bucks in "fees" it still saved me money).


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15412912
> 
> 
> yes -some things still are 4:3 stretched - but not things that are available in HD



I know the content I referred to is "available" in HD. My "guess" would be the license fee might be slightly more, so they decided to go with the stretched SD content.


It is also possible if we're talking about old TV series... which MAY have never been re-digitized into HD. THAT might cost them more than just a higher license fee. THAT case may also land on the original producer... but in NO CASE do I find it even vaguely acceptable to stretch ANY 4:3 content.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/15412967
> 
> 
> ???? 996 doesn't seem to have any green... it lists some RF frequencies, but I don't think that's signal strength. The ONLY thing it does is the OS version.
> 
> 
> There a far more extensive series of pages with service data on 1999 (turn everything on, press and hold SEL and EXIT on cable box until "diag" appears on the cable box, then enter "1999").



ch 996 = 8300HDC box

ch 1999 = 8300HD box


----------



## wx27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeNY718* /forum/post/15398115
> 
> 
> Greetings to everyone at AVS!
> 
> 
> Santa was good to me this year and brought me a shiny new 46" LCD . I am considering switching from component to HDMI for my 8300HDC. However, I use the digital coaxial out to provide DD5.1 to my receiver. I remember reading a while back that enabling HDMI disables the coaxial/optical digital audio connections. Is this true? If so, what would you guys do in this situation?
> 
> 
> Any info would be greatly appreciated before I go ahead and order any cables.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Contrary to a prior reply to this, I have a Samsung 46" LCD with video via HDMI from the 8300HDC and digital coax feeding my receiver. Let me qualify this with the fact that I am not using the TV speakers at all in this setup. I think there is a setting on the cable box to send audio either through the HDMI connection or through the optical/coax output.

It is likely true that HDMI and optical/coax outputs are not active for digital out simultaneously.


My Samsung actually has an optical out, which is connected to my receiver as well, but is only useful for funneling audio from certain sources that are hooked up with twin RCA jacks. If you get any HDTV over-the-air via antenna, 5.1 will also be sent out the optical out. I remember thinking that maybe I could feed video and audio from the HDC to the TV via HDMI and then relay the audio to the receiver using the optical out from the TV, but came across postings that since HDMI is a "secure" connection, it will not allow retransmission through the TV's optical out.

"Secure A/V": 1

Convenient A/V hookup: 0


----------



## zEli173

I scheduled to have FIOS installed in my apartment next week.


I thought it might be helpful for others contemplating the switch to share my list of pros and cons. This is how I see the issues generally speaking. I've noted in brackets how they related to me personally.

*HD Picture Compression*: [A pretty big deal to me.]

FIOS passes on signals as is from the station. Currently in Southern Manhattan TWC adds compression to all (maybe most) of the HD feeds. I'm not sure if this is different in areas of the city where analog has been shut off but I would like to hear the answer. (Apparently) *Edge FIOS*.

*SD Picture Quality*: [A small deal to me.]

FIOS reportedly has some of the best available SD picture quality. *Edge to FIOS*.

*HD DVR Equipment*: [Somewhat moot.]

AFAIK the standard FIOS HD DVR (made by Motorola) has some shortcomings compared to the SA8300HD running Passport. Up against Navigator the issue is not so clear to me, but the TWC set up probably still wins out. Note that Passport will be gone sooner or later. FIOS also offers the Home Media DVR which can stream recorded content (including HD) to other STB's, but doesn't give those STB's full DVR functionality (i.e. can't pause or record live TV viewing the slave STB). IMO the home media dvr is a good concept but has not been comprehensively executed so it doesn't make up for FIOS's other shortcomings, therefor I'm giving the *edge to TWC*.


[But, I'm switching to a TIVO for the living room leaving me with a provider DVR only in the non-critical bedroom, so the issue is minor for me.]

*Non-DVR HD equipment*: [Moot]

I have no idea about this.

*TIVO Related Charges*: [Small factor.]

TWC charges $1.75/month for a CableCARD and has multi-stream cards available. FIOS charges $3.99/month and (according to the rep I spoke with) does not yet have M-Cards available in Manhattan so TIVO users will need to rent two CC's per unit. Total CC related costs of running a TIVO on TWC is $1.75/month. On FIOS the cost is $8/month. *Edge TWC*.

[Note but, I talked the rep into giving me the cards for free for the first year, and I have confidence that after that they will either have the M-Cards in Mahattan or cut me a break and charge for just one.]

*Channel Guide*: [Somewhat moot.]

The FIOS guide is terrible. The guide data on Passport is pretty good for a cable company. I'm not sure if Navigator boxes get the same guide data as Passport. *Edge TWC*.

*HD lineups*: [Very important.]
Here is a very helpful comparison. I'll add to that list that FIOS has its own HD VOD. There is too much personal preference here to declare an objective winner.


[As a big sports fan I'll miss MSG HD but I'm not a fan of the particular teams carried on MSG so it's not devastating. The West Coast feeds of the premium channels on FIOS ain't a bad thing, nor is the NFL Network.]

*SD lineups*. [Not too important.]

Just a few notes ... NY1 only on TWC, a big deal to some. For sports fans, FIOS does not have the NBA League Pass (however, the NBA League Pass Broadband service is quite good as an alternative) but does have the packages for NHL and MLB.

*HD VOD*:

I'm not familiar with the quality or variety of offerings on either system. Note that HD On Demand via TWC is not available on the 8300HD so that means sacrificing some of the HD DVR advantage TWC holds over FIOS. *Not enough info to make a judgment* (can anyone else weigh in?).


[This is not a big deal to me since I won't have VOD via Tivo.]

*SD VOD*:

Who cares?

*Internet*.

FIOS standard service is 20 mbps download, 5 mbps upload. TWC standard service is 10/5. I haven't experienced the difference, but I understand this is a palpable *edge to FIOS*. (One other note, the FIOS equipment is a joint modem/wireless router so there is no cost of owning and maintaining your own router.)

*Costs*. [Always a big deal!]

Everyone's package is different. Based on my personal situation, *FIOS appears to have a big Edge*.


[My service includes cable, internet, the premium channel bundle (HBO, Starz, SHO, Cine.), HD Extra tier, two DVR's, and internet. My TWC bill would normally cost $192/month but comes to $161/month after a 20% discount they offered me upon my threat some months ago to jump ship to FIOS. Similar service on FIOS would be $141/month; or as alternative I could do the home media DVR + STB for $129/month for the first year and $137 thereafter. Since I'm implementing a Tivo my FIOS bill for the first year will be $125/month (not including deductions for introductory freebies which bring the average cost over the first twelve months down to $113 per). I expect that bill to rise after the first year by $4 to $129/month for the cost of renting a single cable card. The cost with a Tivo on TWC would be about $151/month.]


----------



## pdroth

Nice comparison ...


But I think the channel guide on the FIOS DVR is very superior to Passport. (I have both)


Also, you misquoted standard internet speeds for TWC - it's 10 Mbps up and 512k down. Not 5 Mbps. VERY big diffference and a VERY big edge to FIOS.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/15415900
> 
> 
> Nice comparison ...
> 
> 
> But I think the channel guide on the FIOS DVR is very superior to Passport. (I have both)
> 
> 
> Also, you misquoted standard internet speeds for TWC - it's 10 Mbps up and 512k down. Not 5 Mbps. VERY big diffference and a VERY big edge to FIOS.



That is 10 down and 512 up, If you were downloading at 512 that would suck really bad. Edge but who is really uploading all the time, 512 is sufficient for that although it never hits that. 490 is the max I have gotten, not that faster would not be nice but you really are not going to benefit that much from that.


----------



## TheDaveMan

As far as HD channel compression goes, doesn't the DVR only resolve a subset of 1080 anyway? So if TWC compresses some channels and Vios doesn't, does it necessarily make a difference?


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheDaveMan* /forum/post/15417779
> 
> 
> As far as HD channel compression goes, doesn't the DVR only resolve a subset of 1080 anyway? So if TWC compresses some channels and Vios doesn't, does it necessarily make a difference?



To put it in a simple analogy, it (FIOS) is like pouring an ice-cold can of soda into an empty 12 oz glass providing a frosty undiluted drink. TW fills a similar 12oz glass with ice and then pours in the soda-- still refreshing but definitely watered down a bit. The glass is like the 1080 DVR providing 12 ounces of drink.


And by the way, it's *F*ios with an *F* not a V. That is one huge marketing mistake on Verizon's part. How they didn't keep the brand strength by going with a V instead of an F is beyond my comprehension. Major blunder. I here more people call it VIOS than FIOS.


----------



## TheDaveMan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/15417989
> 
> 
> To put it in a simple analogy, it (FIOS) is like pouring an ice-cold can of soda into an empty 12 oz glass providing a frosty undiluted drink. TW fills a similar 12oz glass with ice and then pours in the soda-- still refreshing but definitely watered down a bit. The glass is like the 1080 DVR providing 12 ounces of drink.
> 
> 
> And by the way, it's *F*ios with an *F* not a V. That is one huge marketing mistake on Verizon's part. How they didn't keep the brand strength by going with a V instead of an F is beyond my comprehension. Major blunder. I here more people call it VIOS than FIOS.



Isn't the DVR more like the straw that you use to drink from the glass? Does the analogy really work? I believe I'd heard that the DVR can only resolve something like ~1300x800 or so, vs. 1920x1080 from an undiluted 1080 broadcast. So again, there would seem to be some level of compression degradation that would be acceptable for the time being, simply because we poor DVR users wouldn't know any better, no?


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheDaveMan* /forum/post/15418366
> 
> 
> Isn't the DVR more like the straw that you use to drink from the glass? Does the analogy really work?



Probably not but sounds good to me.







The straw is the same as the glass. Whether the drink flows through the straw or is in the glassit's still going to be of the quality of whatever TW or FIOS is serving.


----------



## hsimms




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/15417989
> 
> 
> To put it in a simple analogy, it (FIOS) is like pouring an ice-cold can of soda into an empty 12 oz glass providing a frosty undiluted drink. TW fills a similar 12oz glass with ice and then pours in the soda-- still refreshing but definitely watered down a bit. The glass is like the 1080 DVR providing 12 ounces of drink.
> 
> 
> And by the way, it's *F*ios with an *F* not a V. That is one huge marketing mistake on Verizon's part. How they didn't keep the brand strength by going with a V instead of an F is beyond my comprehension. Major blunder. I here more people call it VIOS than FIOS.



FIOS would be a mistake if Verizon were using viber optics rather than fiber optics.


On that note I bid y'all adieu. I've been an infrequent poster on this thread, mainly contributing during the period following my initial 8300HD experiences.


I've gone over to VIOS - I mean FIOS. In the first 24 hours I have one complaint. The sorry wireless piece of the Actiontec router. If you move to FIOS keep your old wireless router available for possible service as a bridge. Ask for the Revision D Actiontec MI424WR which is probably standard. Some of the earlier revisions had NAT limitations.


Getting an average 19500 of possible 20000k on the downstream, 4600 of possible 5000k on the upstream. The fiber terminates in my apartment.


----------



## dad1153

Holy Cow!!!!







From Fredfa's "Hot Off The Press" thread in the 'HDTV Programming' section:

*The Business of Television*
*UNHAPPY NEW YEAR! Time Warner Cable To Yank MTV, Nickelodeon & Comedy Central Off The Air In NY, LA, Everywhere*

From Nikki Finke's *LA Weekly* 'Deadline Hollywood' Blog - December 30, 2008


It turns out that Viacom has been trying to negotiate a renewal for months and months now, but reputedly Time Warner has been unresponsive. What the hell? So now at midnight, as the ball drops oin Time Square, so will gazillions of Time warner Cable subscribers lose 19 Viacom channels. The howling starts here, especially by parents home for the holidays with children who won't have their favorite shows to watch SpongeBob and Dora, and tweens and teens wanting to see new episodes of those new unreality Reality TV series The City and Bromance. This affects all U.S. Time Warner cable subscribes including the New York and Los Angeles. Seriously, are these guys nuts? This will either end fast or go on forever. It probably will depend on how many subscribers start flooding Time Warner Cable with obscene calls. This is Viacom's statement:


Statement from Viacom: This move by Time Warner Cable to force such channels as Nickelodeon, COMEDY CENTRAL and MTV off the air is another example of a cable company overreaching for profit at the expense of its viewers. The renewal we are seeking is reasonable and modest relative to the profits TWC enjoys from our networks. We have asked for an increase of less than 25 cents per month, per subscriber, which adds up to less than a penny per day for all 19 of MTV Networks’ channels. We make this request because TWC has so greatly undervalued our channels for so long. Americans spend more than 20% of their TV viewing time watching our networks, yet our fees amount to less than 2.5% of what Time Warner generates from their average customer.Throughout the country, we have negotiated equitable license agreement renewals, or are in the final stages of renewals, with virtually every cable and satellite carrier. Nevertheless, Time Warner Cable has dismissed our efforts at a fair compromise and has effectively chosen to deny its customers some of the most popular TV shows on the air. As a result, we are sorry to say that for Time Warner Cable customers our networks will go dark as of 12:01 on January 1st , denying Time Warner customers shows like Dora the Explorer, SpongeBob SquarePants, The Daily Show with Jon Stewart, The Colbert Report, and The Hills.Ultimately, however, if Nickelodeon, COMEDY CENTRAL, MTV and the rest of our programming is discontinued – over less than a penny per day - we believe viewers will see this behavior by their cable company as outrageous. Time Warner Cable subscribers who are being handed a January 1st $3 monthly increase in Raleigh, Orange County, Los Angeles, and New York City are simultaneously facing the removal of beloved shows across 19 channels. We find it a shame that Time Warner Cable remains unreasonable at this time. We hope its leadership will have a change of heart and will seek to negotiate a fair renewal agreement.

http://www.deadlinehollywooddaily.co...l-off-the-air/


----------



## Berk32

well... now we know why we haven't gotten the Viacom-owned HD channels yet...


(guess we're gonna lose PaladiaHD)


----------



## dad1153

Updated with a TWC representative response to Viacom's press release.

*The Business of Television*
*UNHAPPY NEW YEAR! Time Warner Cable To Yank MTV, Nickelodeon & Comedy Central Off The Air In NY, LA, Everywhere*

From Nikki Finke's *LA Weekly* 'Deadline Hollywood' Blog - December 30, 2008


What an awful way to ring in 2009. It turns out that Viacom claims it has been trying to negotiate a "fair" renewal of its prized cable channels for months and months, but reputedly Time Warner Cable has been unresponsive and "unreasonable". The nation's 2nd largest cable system operator, in turn, claims Viacom is asking for "exorbitant" increases in carriage fees which would have to be passed along to the customer. So now this fight between the two Big Media giants will hurt cable viewers. At 12:01 AM on January 1st, just after the ball drops in Time Square, Time Warner Cable's 13 million subscribers will lose 19 Viacom channels. The howling starts here, especially by parents home for the holidays with children who won't have access to their favorite shows like SpongeBob Squarepants and Dora The Explorer, and tweens/teens wanting to see new episodes of those new unreality Reality TV series The City and Bromance, and twentysomethings and older who get their news from The Daily Show With Jon Stewart or The Colbert Report.


This affects all U.S. Time Warner cable subscribers including those in New York and Los Angeles. Alex Dudley, a vice president at Time Warner Cable, the nation's second-largest cable operator, is telling reporters that the dispute with Viacom "is that they have asked for an exorbitant increase in their carriage fees and their network ratings are sagging. Basically we're trying to hold the line for our customer." Time Warner Cable claims Viacom has asked for fee increases of between 22% and 36% per channel, but Sumner Redstone's company maintains the increases would cost less than $.25 a month for the package of channels per subscriber who spend a fifth of total TV time watching Viacom shows but its fees make up less than 2.5% of the Time Warner cable bill. (Sports channels are paid the biggest cable premium). But Time Warner Cable also is complaining that Viacom's popular shows are rerun on Web sites where Viacom collects advertising revenue that it does not share with Time Warner. On the other hand, Viacom has staked much of its revenue-growth prospects on squeezing higher carriage rates out of its cable and satellite affiliates despite an ad slowdown and weaker ratings.


Such negotiation battles between cable networks and cable system operators have happened before and lasted merely hours. In 2004, for example, Viacom's cable channels disappeared from EchoStar's Dish Network for two days while both sides fought over the terms of a new contract. And Time Warner blocked ABC from its cable systems in New York during a breakdown in contract negotiations with parent company Disney. So this one will either end fast or go on forever. It probably will depend on how many subscribers start flooding Time Warner Cable with obscene calls.


This is Viacom's just issued statement:

_This move by Time Warner Cable to force such channels as Nickelodeon, Comedy Central and MTV off the air is another example of a cable company overreaching for profit at the expense of its viewers.


The renewal we are seeking is reasonable and modest relative to the profits TWC enjoys from our networks. We have asked for an increase of less than 25 cents per month, per subscriber, which adds up to less than a penny per day for all 19 of MTV Networks’ channels. We make this request because TWC has so greatly undervalued our channels for so long. Americans spend more than 20% of their TV viewing time watching our networks, yet our fees amount to less than 2.5% of what Time Warner generates from their average customer.


Throughout the country, we have negotiated equitable license agreement renewals, or are in the final stages of renewals, with virtually every cable and satellite carrier. Nevertheless, Time Warner Cable has dismissed our efforts at a fair compromise and has effectively chosen to deny its customers some of the most popular TV shows on the air.


As a result, we are sorry to say that for Time Warner Cable customers our networks will go dark as of 12:01 on January 1st, denying Time Warner customers shows like Dora the Explorer, SpongeBob SquarePants, The Daily Show with Jon Stewart, The Colbert Report, and The Hills.


Ultimately, however, if Nickelodeon, Comedy Central, MTV and the rest of our programming is discontinued – over less than a penny per day - we believe viewers will see this behavior by their cable company as outrageous.


Time Warner Cable subscribers who are being handed a January 1st $3 monthly increase in Raleigh, Orange County, Los Angeles, and New York City are simultaneously facing the removal of beloved shows across 19 channels.


We find it a shame that Time Warner Cable remains unreasonable at this time. We hope its leadership will have a change of heart and will seek to negotiate a fair renewal agreement._

http://www.deadlinehollywooddaily.co...l-off-the-air/ 


I wonder if the premium channels like Showtime and The Movie Channel are part of this dispute. Probably not (separate contracts, separate base of paying subscribers than basic cable, etc.) but I wonder.


----------



## Berk32

Here's the 19 (i think):

BET, BET J, Comedy Central, CMT, (CMT Pure Country), Logo, MTV, MTV2, Nickelodeon, Nick Toons, (Nick Too/West), Noggin, *Palladia HD*, Spike, The N, TV Land, VH-1, VH-1 Classic


(only 1 HD - we don't get a few of the SD ones)


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dad1153* /forum/post/15418709
> 
> 
> I wonder if the premium channels like Showtime and The Movie Channel are part of this dispute. Probably not (separate contracts, separate base of paying subscribers than basic cable, etc.) but I wonder.



Those are owned by CBS - not Viacom (they split)


----------



## alleg23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15418882
> 
> 
> Here's the 19 (i think):
> 
> BET, BET J, Comedy Central, CMT, (CMT Pure Country), Logo, MTV, MTV2, Nickelodeon, Nick Toons, (Nick Too/West), Noggin, *Palladia HD*, Spike, The N, TV Land, VH-1, VH-1 Classic
> 
> 
> (only 1 HD - we don't get a few of the SD ones)





no not spike.


the only thing i watch on any of these channels is ds9 on spike.


im sure someone will blink.


----------



## dad1153

Viacom already has an ad asking TWC customers to complain: http://www.broadcastingcable.com/article/CA6625759.html (scroll to the bottom of the story for video). And yes, Spike is out!


----------



## CynKennard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/15412682
> 
> 
> MANY of the new channels are getting this. I'm loving Palladia, but I'm also consistently getting 2-8 breakups per song.



I made a useful discovery this afternoon. For quite a while I have been getting audio breaks on just about every channel I watch with my 8300HD DVR with Passport. Today I was watching CNNHD and the breakups were so bad that I couldn't even get the jist of the stories. I switched to my PACE non-DVR STB and after watching for a half hour there had not been a single breakup. I then rebooted my 8300HD and switched back to it. I have not received even a single audio breakup since then. Try a reboot and see if it helps you.


Cynthia


----------



## dad1153

The highlighted/underlined lines in this article really made me laugh.

*The Business of Television*
*Viacom Poised to Pull Nets From TWC in Fee Fracas*
*Effective 12:01 a.m. Jan. 1, Time Warner subs across the U.S. will be denied access to the likes of MTV, VH1 and Nickelodeon, should an eleventh-hour affiliate deal fail to materialize*

By Anthony Crupi, *MediaWeek*, Dec 30, 2008


Time Warner Cable subscribers could be ringing in the New Year without MTV, as Viacom prepares to pull its family of 19 cable networks from the operator’s channel lineup in the wake of carriage stalemate.


Effective 12:01 a.m. Jan. 1, Time Warner subs across the U.S. will be denied access to the likes of MTV, VH1 and Nickelodeon, should an eleventh-hour affiliate deal fail to materialize.


Once the nets are pulled, Viacom will begin running a 30-second on-air announcement alerting Time Warner subs to the blackout. And while all carriage disputes are bi-lateral, the Viacom spot lays the blame for the stalemate at the feet of the MSO.


“Time Warner has dropped your favorite channels and shows,” reads an off-screen narrator, in a clip cut to appear like a red-band movie trailer. The ad goes on to inform the audience that no Viacom means “no Nickelodeon, no MTV, no Comedy Central, no VH1, no Spike TV, no Noggin, no TV Land.”


After each negation, familiar personalities from the Viacom nets, including Comedy Central’s Stephen Colbert and MTV’s Lauren Conrad, appear to react strongly to news of the blackout.


“You lost 19 of your channels,” the narrator concludes. “Call Time Warner Cable now and... demand that they put your favorite channels back on the air.” Manhattan-based viewers are then directed to dial the telephone number of Time Warner Cable’s primary customer service center on 23rd St.


National spots will be tagged with a toll-free (1-800) number. On Wednesday morning, Viacom will begin running spots and crawls alerting TWC subs that a black-out may be in the offing.


If and when the channels do go dark, viewers can also register their displeasure at the microsite IWantMyChannelsBack.com, which will go live Thursday morning. At present, the URL redirects browsers to Viacom’s corporate home page.

*Calls to TWC were not returned late Tuesday evening. Meanwhile, the frequently over-utilized customer service line in New York suggested that callers were in for a 60-minute wait before they’d be connected with a TWC customer service rep.*


A Viacom spokesman said that while only Comedy Central and Nickelodeon were up for renewal, all of the company’s cable networks would be affected by the standoff.


In a follow-up statement, Viacom characterized the blackout as “another example of a cable company overreaching for profit at the expense of its viewers.” The document went on to note that while Viacom has “negotiated equitable license agreement renewals, or are in the final stages of renewals, with virtually every cable and satellite carrier...Time Warner Cable has dismissed [its] efforts at a fair compromise and has effectively chosen to deny its customers some of the most popular TV shows on the air.”


Talks between both sides are believed to be ongoing, although according to the Viacom rep, the New Year’s Eve holiday may present a unique problem for Viacom employees based in the corporation’s flagship office at 1515 Broadway. Office buildings in Times Square are generally locked down before 2:00 p.m. on Dec. 31, as the NYPD prepares to secure the area that plays host to the nation’s largest New Year’s celebration.


Staffers who don’t escape 1515 by curfew run the risk of being stuck inside the building until after the party lets out in the wee hours of Friday morning.


Should an eleventh-hour deal not be worked out, the blackout is expected to impact all 13.3 million TWC subs. The cable operator quietly began preparing for such a contingency on Dec. 15, when it issued a legal notice in its Kansas City, Mo., footprint, advising consumers that “agreements with programmers and broadcasters to carry their services and stations routinely expire from time to time,” before warning that the Viacom agreements were set to expire “soon.”


Also set to expire as of the 15th were TWC carriage deals with: E! and Style, NBA TV and Weather Channel.


Viacom and TWC hashed out their current carriage agreement in December 2006, in a deal that encompassed the MTV Networks and BET, while providing expanded distribution for Logo. As digital rights issues have become progressively thornier, the time-honored practice of securing multiyear carriage seems to have gone out of favor.


As is generally the case, pricing lies at the heart of the dispute. Viacom is asking for a sub-fee increase of 25 cents per month, bringing its total package to about $3 a head. In a period of tightening ad sales revenues, cable nets may increasingly agitate for richer affiliate pacts to help balance the shortfall.


Viacom’s domestic affiliate revenue grew 13 percent in the third quarter of 2008, driven by both rate increases and subscriber adds. According to Viacom president and CEO Philippe Dauman, affiliate fees “constitute about 30 percent of the company’s media networks revenues and just under 20 percent of total Viacom revenues.”


On Nov. 3, Dauman told investors that he would be gunning for higher sub fees, saying that as a rule, the MTV Nets “are not highly priced.” Dauman specifically referenced Comedy Central, which he characterized as offering “rates [that] are very low compared to the [ratings] status that they have achieved today. ... We have a lot of value to bring to the party when we renegotiate our affiliation agreements.”

http://www.mediaweek.com/mw/content_...159ebb22e01616 


60 minute wait for a TWC CSR? Wow, it's only like every other day around here!


----------



## Berk32

MLB Network HD

Freq 543 MHz Prog# 132

(SD: 765 - 7)


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CynKennard* /forum/post/15419509
> 
> 
> I made a useful discovery this afternoon. For quite a while I have been getting audio breaks on just about every channel I watch with my 8300HD DVR with Passport. Today I was watching CNNHD and the breakups were so bad that I couldn't even get the jist of the stories. I switched to my PACE non-DVR STB and after watching for a half hour there had not been a single breakup. I then rebooted my 8300HD and switched back to it. I have not received even a single audio breakup since then. Try a reboot and see if it helps you. Cynthia



That's quite a remarkable discovery... You mean one can actually resolve a reception problem by re-booting the box???


I would have never guessed!


A_C


----------



## KavMan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15418882
> 
> 
> Here's the 19 (i think):
> 
> BET, BET J, Comedy Central, CMT, (CMT Pure Country), Logo, MTV, MTV2, Nickelodeon, Nick Toons, (Nick Too/West), Noggin, *Palladia HD*, Spike, The N, TV Land, VH-1, VH-1 Classic
> 
> 
> (only 1 HD - we don't get a few of the SD ones)




Holy cow! I don't watch any of those channels










I just skimmed through the press release but does our cable bill go down with these missing channels?


----------



## coreynyc

 http://www.nytimes.com/2008/12/31/bu...html?ref=media 


December 31, 2008

Fee Dispute Threatens Some Cable Shows

By BILL CARTER


The increasingly bitter financial dispute between Viacom and Time Warner's cable division took a sharp turn that could result in shows like SpongeBob SquarePants, The Hills and The Daily Show being removed from the schedule in New York, Los Angeles, Dallas and several other cities on Jan. 1.


Viacom, the corporate parent of MTV Networks, has insisted on an increase in rights fees for its 20 channels, which include popular destinations like Nickelodeon, MTV, VH1 and Comedy Central.


Looking to instigate a full-scale viewer revolt, the company has placed full-page advertisements in The New York Times and several other newspapers on Wednesday featuring some of its characters, including Dora the Explorer, who is depicted crying because she is being taken away from her fans.


Time Warner Cable, which operates cable systems reaching about 13 million subscribers, has argued that this is no time to charge consumers more to watch television, especially when much of the content they are being asked to pay for is offered free online.


Our channels provide 20 percent of their audience, and we only receive 2.5 percent of the fees Time Warner pays, Philippe P. Dauman, Viacom's chief executive, said Tuesday in an phone interview. Viacom also argued that its fees it did not disclose the exact figures were 65 percent lower than cable channel operators like Fox, Walt Disney and Discovery charge.


Time Warner has retaliated, saying that Viacom is trying to squeeze more money in fees because it has had sharp declines in advertising revenue. Viacom's stock price has declined more than 57 percent this year, closing Tuesday at $18.21.


The root of this is that the advertising market has gone soft and Viacom is desperate, said Alexander Dudley, a spokesman for Time Warner Cable.


Viacom executives have asked Time Warner for a rate increase of 23 cents a subscriber for the entire portfolio of channels. Mr. Dudley called that an outrageous increase at a time of the worst economy anyone has ever seen. He said the Viacom demand amounts to about a 35 percent increase for some channels, a figure Viacom executives said was nonsense.


Mr. Dauman acknowledged that revenue was a consideration.


It's important to protect the subscription-revenue stream, he said, but he cited increasing costs for popular programming.


Time Warner will respond to Viacom's advertisement, Mr. Dudley said, by highlighting the availability of television content on the Internet.


We will be telling our customers exactly where they can go to see these programs online, Mr. Dudley said. We'll also be telling them how they can hook up their PCs to a television set.


The moves occurred after a long and fruitless negotiation. The deal between MTV Networks and Time Warner expires on Wednesday with the calendar year.


MTV Networks cited reports by media analysts indicating that many of their networks are undervalued in existing rights agreements, when compared with what other, lower-rated networks charge.


For example, in a report last July for Sanford C. Bernstein, the analyst Michael Nathanson wrote that many of Viacom's current monthly affiliate fees (at networks such as Comedy Central, Nickelodeon, Nick at Nite, VH1 and Spike) appear to be between 41 percent and 80 percent too low given their audience delivery.


Mr. Dudley said that Time Warner had responded to Viacom with an offer of an undisclosed increase, which one MTV executive dismissed as a pittance. Each side said it hoped to make a deal before the midnight deadline.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zEli173* /forum/post/15413592
> 
> *TIVO Related Charges*: [Small factor.]
> 
> TWC charges $1.75/month for a CableCARD and has multi-stream cards available. FIOS charges $3.99/month and (according to the rep I spoke with) does not yet have M-Cards available in Manhattan so TIVO users will need to rent two CC's per unit. Total CC related costs of running a TIVO on TWC is $1.75/month. On FIOS the cost is $8/month. *Edge TWC*.
> 
> [Note but, I talked the rep into giving me the cards for free for the first year, and I have confidence that after that they will either have the M-Cards in Mahattan or cut me a break and charge for just one.



I had read that the DVR charges from FIOS was about 15/month. Given the $8/month for the cards, that "leaves" 7 bucks to pay for TiVo... and I think their 3 year contract price was about 8 or 9 per month. I have no idea when FIOS may hit my hood (although I am on my co-op board and we will NOT give Verizon any trouble about wiring, I have friends in areas they are ion now, but landlords are holding up them getting it), so an M-Card may be in the cards. That would change the price structure and possibly cost me the same as the FIOS DVR service... meaning I could go right into the TiVo camp.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CynKennard* /forum/post/15419509
> 
> 
> I made a useful discovery this afternoon. For quite a while I have been getting audio breaks on just about every channel I watch with my 8300HD DVR with Passport. Today I was watching CNNHD and the breakups were so bad that I couldn't even get the jist of the stories. I switched to my PACE non-DVR STB and after watching for a half hour there had not been a single breakup. I then rebooted my 8300HD and switched back to it. I have not received even a single audio breakup since then. Try a reboot and see if it helps you.
> 
> 
> Cynthia



I'll give it another shot, but I have re-booted since the 17th already.


But I wonder how much a non DVR box would be??? I could use it on a second input to my Sammie...


----------



## Riverside_Guy

I will miss the portions of songs between the glitches on Palladia... however, TWC DOES pay carriage fees to Viacom and if it's shut down, TWC will NOT be paying. Which means we should demand a rebate or a rate reduction as TWC will be making even MORE profit if they drop Viacom's channels.


----------



## zEli173




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/15421903
> 
> 
> I had read that the DVR charges from FIOS was about 15/month. Given the $8/month for the cards, that "leaves" 7 bucks to pay for TiVo... and I think their 3 year contract price was about 8 or 9 per month. I have no idea when FIOS may hit my hood (although I am on my co-op board and we will NOT give Verizon any trouble about wiring, I have friends in areas they are ion now, but landlords are holding up them getting it), so an M-Card may be in the cards. That would change the price structure and possibly cost me the same as the FIOS DVR service... meaning I could go right into the TiVo camp.




FIOS actually charges $16/month for their DVR.


Remember though that you have to put up the money to buy the Tivo unit ($180 for a refurbed HD is one of the cheaper options) and are assuming the risk of failure after the warranty period. So the economics don't exactly work out as you have suggested. I think it is typical advice to expect Tivo will work out to be on average a more expensive proposition that the cable company DVR. But, that's just a risked based average, if a Tivo unit that lasts a long time (especially if it has a lifetime sub.) then it's a winning proposition. The bottom line is that one should probably buy a Tivo with the mindset that it is worth some extra cost for a superior product.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/15421973
> 
> 
> I will miss the portions of songs between the glitches on Palladia...










Funny but unfortunately very true.


I tried watching a movie on HD Net last night, Ghost World , but with the constant audio breakups, it was agonizing. I had to turn on the closed captioning to read all of the dialogue that I kept missing.


----------



## dad1153

^^^ Same with the "Law & Order" reruns on TNT-HD ever since the new HD channels were added. I hate it when I have to read Briscoe's one-liners instead of hearing Jerry Orbach's sly delivery of Lennie's lines.


----------



## Berk32

 http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/mtv.html 



> Quote:
> We are negotiating earnestly, honestly and fairly with MTV Networks, but so far have been unable to reach an agreement or get an extension.
> 
> 
> MTV Networks may pull these channels from your lineup on January 1st.
> 
> 
> 
> • MTV Networks wants our customers to pay millions more. They are currently demanding price increases that are nearly triple the rate of increase under our current agreement. These increases would be excessive even in a strong economy, but given the current conditions, it’s simply not fair to our customers.
> 
> 
> • MTV’s demands are outrageous and would force our customers to pay millions of dollars more per year. MTV’s networks are not worth so much more today than they were yesterday, especially given the fact that their ratings are mostly declining in recent years.
> 
> 
> • Much of their popular programming is also available for free online. In this economy, we don’t believe it’s appropriate to ask our customers to pay so much more for programming with declined ratings or that's available for free.
> 
> 
> • We’ve successfully negotiated hundreds of programming agreements with other cable networks, many within the last few months. Our hope is that we will come to an agreement with MTV Networks that is fair to our customers.
> 
> 
> Cable networks affected:
> 
> 
> Nickelodeon/Nick at Nite
> 
> MTV
> 
> VH1
> 
> Spike
> 
> TV Land
> 
> Comedy Central
> 
> Noggin
> 
> MTV2
> 
> VH1 Classic
> 
> Logo
> 
> Nick Too
> 
> Nicktoons
> 
> The N
> 
> Palladia HD
> 
> VH1 Soul
> 
> 
> Cable channels affected:
> 
> 
> Entertainment On Demand
> 
> Kids On Demand
> 
> Kids Pre-School On Demand
> 
> Lifestyle On Demand
> 
> Music On Demand


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/15422081
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny but unfortunately very true.
> 
> 
> I tried watching a movie on HD Net last night, Ghost World , but with the constant audio breakups, it was agonizing. I had to turn on the closed captioning to read all of the dialogue that I kept missing.



Damn, I recorded that movie...


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15422131
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/mtv.html


No







???


Say it ain't so!!!


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/15422182
> 
> 
> Damn, I recorded that movie...



Definitely give it a shot. Maybe you'll have better luck than I had but I would suggest turning on the CC from the get go so you don't miss the witty quips. I never heard of the film but I really enjoyed its quirkiness-- great cast-- very cool and surreal musical opening to the film. By the way, I saw a coming attraction on HD Net for A Clockwork Orange. That should be a great event. One of my all time favorite moviesand sound tracks.


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/15422182
> 
> 
> Damn, I recorded that movie...



Me too - somehow the DVR records any show with Scarlett in it.


----------



## alleg23

will twc in southern Manhattan get mlbtv tomorrow? the non hd channel or do they have to wait until feb?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alleg23* /forum/post/15423182
> 
> 
> will twc in southern Manhattan get mlbtv tomorrow? the non hd channel or do they have to wait until feb?



yes you are getting the SD channel.


probably not the HD channel (but ya never know)


----------



## Goatweed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hsimms* /forum/post/15418529
> 
> 
> FIOS would be a mistake if Verizon were using viber optics rather than fiber optics.
> 
> 
> On that note I bid y'all adieu. I've been an infrequent poster on this thread, mainly contributing during the period following my initial 8300HD experiences.
> 
> *I've gone over to VIOS - I mean FIOS. In the first 24 hours I have one complaint. The sorry wireless piece of the Actiontec router. If you move to FIOS keep your old wireless router available for possible service as a bridge. Ask for the Revision D Actiontec MI424WR which is probably standard. Some of the earlier revisions had NAT limitations.*
> 
> 
> Getting an average 19500 of possible 20000k on the downstream, 4600 of possible 5000k on the upstream. The fiber terminates in my apartment.



The Actiontec is probably the biggest complaint among all Fios users - myself included. I also highly recommend that you put the AT router behind your current wireless router because the AT's signal range is horrible. The smaller NAT table is a problem regardless of revision, however based on the revision number there are some setups you can try to get around it (but none are supported by Verizon). Allegedly there is a new router on the cusp of being available which address the NAT table issue and has increased signal range.


Aside from that, Fios has been fantastic for us thus far and the price can't be beat.


I agree with you on the channel guide, I'm not liking the Fios one at all and on some channels using it to set up a Series Record is impossible because it tends to list all showings of certain shows as "new". The TWC Guide was a lot easier to use and more responsive, as was the 8300HD's remote and DVR functionality. I wish I could've kept that box and used it with Fios, I loved that STB.


----------



## dad1153




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alleg23* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> will twc in southern Manhattan get mlbtv tomorrow? the non hd channel or do they have to wait until feb?



Yes, you will get the SD version but probably not the HD version (check tomorrow to make sure). And, in exchange for that one channel (MLB) you're losing 19 others. How do you like Time Warner's new math?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dad1153* /forum/post/15423414
> 
> 
> Yes, you will get the SD version but probably not the HD version (check tomorrow to make sure). And, in exchange for that one channel (MLB) you're losing 19 others. How do you like Time Warner's new math?



to be 'clear' - Time Warner isn't removing the Viacom channels - Viacom is. (and its actually less than 19 that we get - more like a dozen)


----------



## hsimms




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Goatweed* /forum/post/15423401
> 
> 
> The Actiontec is probably the biggest complaint among all Fios users - myself included. I also highly recommend that you put the AT router behind your current wireless router because the AT's signal range is horrible. The smaller NAT table is a problem regardless of revision, however based on the revision number there are some setups you can try to get around it (but none are supported by Verizon). Allegedly there is a new router on the cusp of being available which address the NAT table issue and has increased signal range.
> 
> 
> Aside from that, Fios has been fantastic for us thus far and the price can't be beat.
> 
> 
> I agree with you on the channel guide, I'm not liking the Fios one at all and on some channels using it to set up a Series Record is impossible because it tends to list all showings of certain shows as "new". The TWC Guide was a lot easier to use and more responsive, as was the 8300HD's remote and DVR functionality. I wish I could've kept that box and used it with Fios, I loved that STB.



Actually, I have my TrendNet behind the AT. Putting the AT behind is problematic, but not impossible. You need the coax port up front for VOD and Guide updates. I've been reading that the small NAT table was cured with later revisions of the AT. They're up to Rev D. It's what they're dealing in Manhattan. They're testing a new Westell out west. I'm getting info from dslreports' FIOS forum.


I've heard about a Motorola dongle, NIM-100, that passes coax to LAN. Verizon used it when dealing D-Link routers to FIOS. About $50. With that, theoretically, you can use any router. At the moment, my TrendNet is dealing to my wireless network nicely. I'll try a torrent just for test.


----------



## TomNYC

Does anyone have this channel working? Has TWC addressed this problem in any way?


----------



## dad1153

Updated! From Fredfa's "Hot Off The Press" thread in the 'HDTV Programming' section:

*The Business of Television*
*UNHAPPY NEW YEAR!*
*Viacom Rejects TWC Extension Offer; Time Warner Cable To Lose Viacom's MTV, VH1, Nickelodeon & Comedy Central In NY, LA, Everywhere*

From Nikki Finke's *LA Weekly* 'deadlinehollywooddaily' blog - December 31, 2008

*WEDNESDAY 10 AM*: Now it's all about the PR war between these two Big Media giants. To counter Viacom's 12-hour media blitz blasting his company, Glenn Britt, President/CEO of Time Warner Cable just issued this statement about Viacom’s "threats" to pull MTV Networks from TWC customers:

_Christmas is over, but Viacom is still playing Scrooge, threatening to pull its MTV Networks off of Time Warner Cable at midnight tonight unless we ask our customers to pay exorbitant price increases.


Viacom claims their demands equate to “pennies,” but that is misleading and insulting to our customers, from whom Viacom is trying to extort another $39 million annually – on top of the hundreds of millions of dollars our customers already pay to Viacom each year. That doesn’t sound like pennies to us. Demanding that our customers pay so much more for these few networks would be unreasonable in any economy, but it is particularly outrageous given the current economic conditions.


We sympathize with the fact that Viacom’s advertising business is suffering and that their networks’ ratings have largely been declining. However, we can’t abide their attempt to make up their lost revenue on the backs of Time Warner Cable customers. We’ve negotiated in good faith and made several concessions to help reach a fair and reasonable deal. We’ve asked for an extension of the current contract while we continue to negotiate. But Viacom doesn’t appear to be interested in what’s fair and reasonable for American consumers – they’re only interested in propping up their sagging bottom line, and they are poised to pull their networks from Time Warner Cable customers tonight.


Huge price increases like what Viacom is demanding threaten the ultimate value of cable TV. Time Warner Cable is a retail distributor of products we purchase wholesale. Wholesale programming costs are rising dramatically every year, and, like all multichannel distributors, we have to pass on at least a portion of the increases to our customers. Viacom’s MTV Networks are just a few of the hundreds of channels we carry. If every channel demanded huge, double-digit increases like what Viacom is trying to force our customers to pay, it would be impossible to keep the price of cable reasonable for our customers.


Time Warner Cable has reached hundreds of distribution agreements with other networks. In fact, we currently have deals with every other cable programmer. The negotiations aren’t always easy, but we work hard to reach agreements that are fair to our customers and to both businesses.


We hope Viacom won’t pull the MTV Networks from Time Warner Cable customers, and we’ll negotiate up to the last possible minute and beyond. But ultimately, it is Viacom’s decision. We implore them to join with us to reach a fair resolution or grant an extension, and we hope they won’t carry through with their threat to take their networks away from our customers tonight._


************************************************************ ***

*WEDNESDAY NOON*: Viacom has rejected Time Warner Cable's request for a 15- to 30-day extension on the 12:01 AM January 1st deadline when the cable programmer pulls its 19 channels off the 2nd largest cable system operator. I'm told Viacom and TWC had no contact throughout yesterday until news of the Big Media battle broke. Suddenly, at 8 PM, TWC came to Viacom with an increase offer and the extension request. But Viacom rejected both out of hand. "It was bogus. The low-ball offer was clearly an excuse to ask for an extension and then use that in their press acrtivity today," a Viacom source claimed to me. "After we've been trying to meet with them for several weeks, we won't consider an extension unless they're prepared to really negotiate and come across with a reasonable offer." Insiders say Viacom President/CEO Philippe Dauman stayed in his office most of today waiting to hear from his TWC counterpart Glenn Britt, but the situation remains stalled. This is turning out to be Big Media brinkmanship at its most brutal with 13.3 million cable subscribers caught in the middle.


Viacom has now answered the bashing by TWC's Britt:

_Time Warner Cable’s continued rhetoric and posturing is disappointing and unproductive. We have made it clear that we welcome a credible and meaningful discussion that respects our viewers and the value our programming brings to Time Warner Cable. We remain ready and willing to engage. It’s time for serious talk – before the viewers become the victims._


http://www.deadlinehollywooddaily.co...l-off-the-air/


----------



## b00tang

Is anyone else unable to get History HD? I got it fine the first few days when they first rolled out the new HD channels, now it always gives me the "to subscribe to this service, please call..." message.


----------



## bigsid05

Anyone watching this thread from Manhattan have a CableCARD installed in an ATI Digital Cable tuner? The CS rep just told me that they don't support these installs and techs would refuse the install. Should I just tell them I have a TiVO and hope they'll do it? Does anyone know who I should speak to or have any tips?


----------



## hsimms




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Goatweed* /forum/post/15423401
> 
> 
> The Actiontec is probably the biggest complaint among all Fios users - myself included. I also highly recommend that you put the AT router behind your current wireless router because the AT's signal range is horrible. The smaller NAT table is a problem regardless of revision, however based on the revision number there are some setups you can try to get around it (but none are supported by Verizon). Allegedly there is a new router on the cusp of being available which address the NAT table issue and has increased signal range.
> 
> 
> Aside from that, Fios has been fantastic for us thus far and the price can't be beat.
> 
> 
> I agree with you on the channel guide, I'm not liking the Fios one at all and on some channels using it to set up a Series Record is impossible because it tends to list all showings of certain shows as "new". The TWC Guide was a lot easier to use and more responsive, as was the 8300HD's remote and DVR functionality. I wish I could've kept that box and used it with Fios, I loved that STB.



The AT handled a 6.25gb torrent in 2.5 hours. Connected to an average of 35 peers at a time. Speeds of 1.4 mb/s. Computer connected directly to AT via CAT5.


----------



## disafan

Well, it is 2009 and we still have MTV Networks. Wonder what happened.


----------



## net_synapse

*Time Warner Cable and Viacom reach deal*


Time Warner Cable Inc. says it has reached a deal with Viacom Inc. on carriage fees, avoiding a blackout of 19 cable channels

including MTV and Comedy Central.


The two sides, citing disagreement over fee hikes, had threatened a damaging blackout at midnight that would have cut off shows such as "SpongeBob SquarePants" and "The Colbert Report" to about 15.7 million subscribers.


Shortly after agreeing to extend a midnight deadline by an hour, Time Warner Cable spokesman Alex Dudley said the sides agreed on a new contract.


Details of the deal were not immediately available.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disafan* /forum/post/15428983
> 
> 
> Well, it is 2009 and we still have MTV Networks. Wonder what happened.



Deal was reached.

http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/...3hjsAD95E5EIG1


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disafan* /forum/post/15428983
> 
> 
> Well, it is 2009 and we still have MTV Networks. Wonder what happened.



Viacom probably came to their senses and backed off a bit. Raising prices in this economy when people are struggling to earn a buck just looks bad overall.


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15428999
> 
> 
> Deal was reached.
> 
> http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/...3hjsAD95E5EIG1



or that


----------



## alleg23

so, i guess we can ex[ect yet another rate increase soon?


hopefully spike hd will show up soon.


btw, happy new years all.


----------



## Berk32

Hopefully this also means we'll be seeing these channels in HD very soon.


----------



## carl2680

Good news the MLB network HD is live now on channel 783. THE bad news is thatr MLB cartel went for a 720P instead of 1080i as the Yesnetwork.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/15429173
> 
> 
> Good news the MLB network HD is live now on channel 783. THE bad news is thatr MLB cartel went for a 720P instead of 1080i as the Yesnetwork.



Bad news?


It works for ESPN...


----------



## carl2680




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15429147
> 
> 
> Hopefully this also means we'll be seeing these channels in HD very soon.



I think the next launch of HD channels by time warner will be: In a few weeks Palladia will move from channel 720 to 721, and VH1 HD will launch on 719, MTVHD on 720, Spike HD 736, Nick HD 706, Lifetime HD 712, Fuse HD 692, and NBATVHD on channel 751. Of course chiller HD and sleuth HD will arrive soon/.


that is what I think that will happen in the coming weeks, I think you guys know better than me, but that is my thought.


----------



## TravKoolBreeze

I was hoping that NHL Net HD would be fixed by the time they added MLB Net. I guess I was wrong on that. This one channel is now getting me annoyed.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/15429205
> 
> 
> I think the next launch of HD channels by time warner will be: In a few weeks Palladia will move from channel 720 to 721, and VH1 HD will launch on 719, MTVHD on 720, Spike HD 736, Nick HD 706, Lifetime HD 712, Fuse HD 692, and NBATVHD on channel 751. Of course chiller HD and sleuth HD will arrive soon/.
> 
> 
> that is what I think that will happen in the coming weeks, I think you guys know better than me, but that is my thought.



I would think Palladia would move 735, just in cause WLIW went HD after the Analog shutdown. I think i remember somewhere that WNYE (25) had plans on going HD as well


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TravKoolBreeze* /forum/post/15429290
> 
> 
> I was hoping that NHL Net HD would be fixed by the time they added MLB Net. I guess I was wrong on that. This one channel is now getting me annoyed.



Well we're getting GAMEHD instead (which is only supposed to be with Center Ice) - it seems they got the 2 channels reversed....



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TravKoolBreeze* /forum/post/15429290
> 
> 
> I would think Palladia would move 735, just in cause WLIW went HD after the Analog shutdown. I think i remember somewhere that WNYE (25) had plans on going HD as well



WLIW has had plenty of opportunity to go HD - no reason for them to start at the analog shutdown. They have an active OTA digital signal with 2 subchannels.


----------



## Jo Chi

I got this response from Soild Signal in reagrd to choosing between CM4228HD or Clearstreem 4 for use on apartment balcony. Is this true? Any reccomendations?


"The 4228 HD is about the same strength as the C4. The biggest difference the C4 picks up 90 degrees wide out of 360, the 4228 HD picks up less than 30 degrees."


Mike

Tech Support

SolidSignal.com


----------



## alleg23




> Quote:
> I would think Palladia would move 735, just in cause WLIW went HD after the Analog shutdown. I think i remember somewhere that WNYE (25) had plans on going HD as well



i would hope 21 would do hd soon. its my backup for this old house.



> Quote:
> WLIW has had plenty of opportunity to go HD - no reason for them to start at the analog shutdown. They have an active OTA digital signal with 2 subchannels.



bummer.



> Quote:
> I think the next launch of HD channels by time warner will be: In a few weeks Palladia will move from channel 720 to 721, and VH1 HD will launch on 719, MTVHD on 720, Spike HD 736, Nick HD 706, Lifetime HD 712, Fuse HD 692, and NBATVHD on channel 751. Of course chiller HD and sleuth HD will arrive soon/.



so can they get this done by feb 4th?


----------



## onovotny

Anyone else in S. Manhattan having trouble with HGTV HD? It's the only commercial-free broadcast of the Rose Parade and it's not coming in today







The SD channel is working, but who wants SD?


----------



## carl2680




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alleg23* /forum/post/15429933
> 
> 
> i would hope 21 would do hd soon. its my backup for this old house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bummer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so can they get this done by feb 4th?



maybe, there is a 50/50 chance that will we will see the rest of the gang alone with the two universal channels(chillerHD,sleuthHD). However I think TWC should be worry about the picture quality of their product. IF I watch Tv at 1:AM i get great picture quality, but during the peak hours (8 pm) its basically average.


----------



## williamhacker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *onovotny* /forum/post/15430621
> 
> 
> Anyone else in S. Manhattan having trouble with HGTV HD? It's the only commercial-free broadcast of the Rose Parade and it's not coming in today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The SD channel is working, but who wants SD?



I'm also in southern Manhattan (9th st at Univ Place) and I'm also not getting HGTV in HD. Luckily, I don't really care but it is annoying. It certainly is the worst day not to have this channel available.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15429321
> 
> 
> Well we're getting GAMEHD instead (which is only supposed to be with Center Ice) - it seems they got the 2 channels reversed....



I thought we were supposed to get both of those channels? I'll have to go back and find the press release about the new channels, but I'm pretty sure it listed Game HD as one to be added on the 17th.


And why is NHL HD still not working properly?



EDITED: Looks like I was wrong about Game HD. From the announcement..."Game HD on 791 & 445 *for MLB an NHL package customers* and NHL Network on 795 for Sports Tier and NHL package customers." First time I read it I thought everyone got it.


----------



## Berk32

Bklyn, Qns, S.I. & N. Man. - 96 HD channels (+8 announced but postponed)

S. Man. - (*) 31 HD channels (65+ coming 2/4/09)


*350 PPV-HD

411 TEAM HD

445/791 GAME-HD

****461 NBATVHD**** Postponed to a later date

465 Tennis Channel-HD

467 CBS CS-HD

472 Big Ten Network-HD

*651 HBO-HD

652 HBO2-HD

653 HBO Family-HD

654 HBO Comedy-HD

655 HBO Signature-HD

656 HBO Zone-HD

657 HBO Latino-HD

*658 CINEMAX-HD

659 MoreMax-HD

660 ActionMAX-HD

661 5StarMAX-HD

662 ThrillerMAX-HD

663 WMAX-HD

664 @MAX-HD

665 OuterMAX-HD

*666 Showtime-HD

667 Showtime 2-HD

668 ShowCase-HD

669 ShowExtreme-HD

674 TMC-HD

675 TMCxtra-HD

*676 Starz-HD

677 Starz Edge-HD

678 Starz Kids & Family-HD

681 Starz Comedy-HD

682 Encore-HD

****684 Chiller HD**** Postponed to a later date

686 Crime and Investigation HD

689 Style HD

****691 Fuse-HD**** Postponed to a later date

692 G4HD

699 Showcase On Demand-HD

700 Movies On Demand-HD

701 NY1-HD

*702 CBS2-HD

*703 TNT-HD

*704 NBC4-HD

*705 FOX5-HD

****706 Nick HD**** Postponed to a later date

*707 ABC7-HD

*708 TBS-HD

*709 MY9-HD

*710 CNN-HD

*711 CW11-HD

****712 Lifetime HD**** Postponed to a later date

*713 PBS13-HD

715 CNBC HD

717 USA HD

717 SciFi HD

718 Bravo HD

720 Palladia HD

722 Cartoon Network-HD

724 E! HD

*726 SportsNet New York-HD

*727 MSG-HD

*728 ESPN-HD

*729 ESPN2-HD

733 QVC HD

*734 Universal-HD

****736 Spike HD**** Postponed to a later date

737 FX-HD

738 ABC Family-HD

****739 HSN HD**** Postponed to a later date

740 History Channel HD

743 Fox Business News HD

744 Fox News HD

746 A&E-HD

*748 MSG+-HD

749 Disney-HD

*750 Food Network-HD

752 The Learning Channel-HD

*753 YES-HD

760 Toon Disney-HD

762 Lifetime Movies-HD

763 Biography-HD

*764 HGTV-HD

*765 National Geographic-HD

766 Discovery-HD

*767 HD Theater

768 Planet Green-HD

772 Weather Channel-HD

774 Speed-HD

775 Science Channel HD

779 Golf HD

783 MLB Network HD

*784 Hallmark Movie Channel-HD

*786 Animal Planet-HD

****787 Africa Channel HD**** Postponed to a later date

788 Travel Channel-HD

790 TV One HD

792 ESPNews-HD

793 ESPN U-HD

*794 Versus-HD

795 NHL-HD

796 MGM-HD

*797 HDNet Movies

*798 HDNet


----------



## Berk32

new spreadsheet

 

twcHD 1-1-09.zip 59.244140625k . file


----------



## carl2680




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15433802
> 
> 
> new spreadsheet



TWC thinks they are cute putting two HD local channels with a couple of digital channels.It shows that they compress the locals too.I am growing impatient with this company , and the lack of quality that I am receiving.


There is not doubt that the 3:1 QAM is affecting the picture quality big time. The have the space now just to put 2 HD channels on one QAM.


I hope verizon wire my building soon, so I can get real HD content instead of HD lite.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/15436243
> 
> 
> TWC thinks they are cute putting two HD local channels with a couple of digital channels.It shows that they compress the locals too.I am growing impatient with this company , and the lack of quality that I am receiving.
> 
> 
> There is not doubt that the 3:1 QAM is affecting the picture quality big time. The have the space now just to put 2 HD channels on one QAM.
> 
> 
> I hope verizon wire my building soon, so I can get real HD content instead of HD lite.



ummm


Actually - they are giving the locals the same bandwidth that they get OTA - thats EXACTLY why the subchannels are placed with the mains


----------



## DNINE

Everyday seems to be a gamble which Ch's will have no audio or no picture! Today I'm not getting any sound on MGM 796. The other day the sound was out of sync on a different Ch. Is it just me?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/15422081
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny but unfortunately very true.
> 
> 
> I tried watching a movie on HD Net last night, Ghost World , but with the constant audio breakups, it was agonizing. I had to turn on the closed captioning to read all of the dialogue that I kept missing.



An example of how we may all have very different experiences depending on exactly which head end we are attached to. I finally watched my DVRed GW... only about a total of half a dozen or so glitches (mostly in the first third of the movie), not near enough to destroy watching it. Then again, HDNet typically has no glitches...


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/15422299
> 
> 
> Definitely give it a shot. Maybe you'll have better luck than I had but I would suggest turning on the CC from the get go so you don't miss the witty quips. I never heard of the film but I really enjoyed its quirkiness-- great cast-- very cool and surreal musical opening to the film. By the way, I saw a coming attraction on HD Net for A Clockwork Orange. That should be a great event. One of my all time favorite moviesand sound tracks.



Indeed I can't say enough good things about HDNet, it's a great channel and worth every penny of the 5 bucks extra to costs me.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15423235
> 
> 
> yes you are getting the SD channel.
> 
> 
> probably not the HD channel (but ya never know)



Won't all of Manhattan be in parity on 2/4? At least then, they will be able to see all the glitching/skippage we now see!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/15429205
> 
> 
> I think the next launch of HD channels by time warner will be: In a few weeks Palladia will move from channel 720 to 721, and VH1 HD will launch on 719, MTVHD on 720, Spike HD 736, Nick HD 706, Lifetime HD 712, Fuse HD 692, and NBATVHD on channel 751. Of course chiller HD and sleuth HD will arrive soon/.
> 
> 
> that is what I think that will happen in the coming weeks, I think you guys know better than me, but that is my thought.



Uh, far as I know, MTV HD IS Palladia... or are you talking about an HD version of their non-music channel?


From the commitments they made in writing, here is what I am tracking:


Still to come:

461 NBA TV HD (HDXtra customers)

684 Chiller HD

685 Sleuth HD

691 Fuse HD

706 Nick HD

712 Lifetime HD

736 Spike HD on

739 HSN HD

787 Africa Channel HD


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/15437962
> 
> 
> Everyday seems to be a gamble which Ch's will have no audio or no picture! Today I'm not getting any sound on MGM 796. The other day the sound was out of sync on a different Ch. Is it just me?



You are definitely not alone.


----------



## dad1153




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/15437962
> 
> 
> Everyday seems to be a gamble which Ch's will have no audio or no picture! Today I'm not getting any sound on MGM 796. The other day the sound was out of sync on a different Ch. Is it just me?



No, it's not just you. Yesterday (Thursday) I was watching MGM-HD's 'Ninja New Year' marathon because let's face it: ninjas are cool!







There was a 45 minute break before the start of the next ninja movie, so I went channel-flipping for those 45 minutes and, when I came back to MGM at 1AM for the next ninja movie, the channel had no sound! I missed the last feature from the Ninja marathon. I was so flipping mad I could have broken my HDTV in half with a swift kick... or not, I'm not a ninja!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15429321
> 
> 
> Well we're getting GAMEHD instead (which is only supposed to be with Center Ice) - it seems they got the 2 channels reversed...



I'm seeing GameHD appear on 2 channels, and both show the same logo. Thus I have no clue if each one is in any way different and obviously don't subscribe to whatever makes them functional.


Do you know if they are the exact same channel appearing on 2 channels numbers?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/15437962
> 
> 
> Everyday seems to be a gamble which Ch's will have no audio or no picture! Today I'm not getting any sound on MGM 796. The other day the sound was out of sync on a different Ch. Is it just me?



Mirrors my experience (not in the exact details, just in general I'm finding as lot more issues (glitchage and skippage) than before, even on channels that never had issues before 12/17).


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/15438439
> 
> 
> I'm seeing GameHD appear on 2 channels, and both show the same logo. Thus I have no clue if each one is in any way different and obviously don't subscribe to whatever makes them functional.
> 
> 
> Do you know if they are the exact same channel appearing on 2 channels numbers?



its the same feed mapped to 2 channels - not that it matters to what I was saying.


----------



## DNINE

Is NHL HD 795 part of the sports pack or HD Net pk?


The lines are gone on Crime& Investigation 686 which is good, when they go to a break they only promo other shows which is a little weird.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/15439083
> 
> 
> Is NHL HD 795 part of the sports pack or HD Net pk?



Both (since sports pack is included in the HDXtra)


----------



## DNINE

I'm not getting it or subscription is needed. Are you getting it?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/15439796
> 
> 
> I'm not getting it or subscription is needed. Are you getting it?



No - none of us are. They screwed up and are giving us GameHD instead (which is supposed to only be available for NHL Center Ice/MLB Extra Innings)


----------



## DNINE

Ok thanks, on 791 I have no data GameHd, when I go it has a big logo and music.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/15440198
> 
> 
> Ok thanks, on 791 I have no data GameHd, when I go it has a big logo and music.



Thats the way it looks when there is no game


----------



## mikeM1




Berk32 said:


> Bklyn, Qns, S.I. & N. Man. - 96 HD channels (+8 announced but postponed)
> 
> S. Man. - (*) 31 HD channels (65+ coming 2/4/09)
> 
> 
> *350 PPV-HD
> 
> 411 TEAM HD
> 
> 445/791 GAME-HD
> 
> ****461 NBATVHD**** Postponed to a later date
> 
> 465 Tennis Channel-HD
> 
> 467 CBS CS-HD
> 
> 472 Big Ten Network-HD
> 
> ===========================
> 
> 
> I just checked some of these *supposed* HD channels out:
> 
> 
> 411: blank grey screen
> 
> 445/791: Subscription Service (as if my $200+ monthly bill wasn't enough as it =is=!!)
> 
> 465: at best, stretched SD
> 
> 467: at best, stretched SD, or at least blurry SD quality
> 
> 472: i =thought= it was true HD for a minute...but then i blinked, and it went back to mostly SD quality. tons of commercials with the black bars on ea. side.
> 
> 
> I'm =far= from convinced that there's =anything= in the 400 band that's in true HD.


----------



## weirdbird1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15439287
> 
> 
> Both (since sports pack is included in the HDXtra)



When did they add a sports pack to the HDXtra package? As far as I knew, it was only 3 channels. Which sports channels are included? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *weirdbird1* /forum/post/15442769
> 
> 
> When did they add a sports pack to the HDXtra package? As far as I knew, it was only 3 channels. Which sports channels are included? Thanks in advance.



long long time ago (either when INHD2 ended or when ESPNHD shifted off the service)


It includes all the channels in the 450s - and their HD counterparts.


----------



## Berk32




mikeM1 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15433621
> 
> 
> Bklyn, Qns, S.I. & N. Man. - 96 HD channels (+8 announced but postponed)
> 
> S. Man. - (*) 31 HD channels (65+ coming 2/4/09)
> 
> 
> *350 PPV-HD
> 
> 411 TEAM HD
> 
> 445/791 GAME-HD
> 
> ****461 NBATVHD**** Postponed to a later date
> 
> 465 Tennis Channel-HD
> 
> 467 CBS CS-HD
> 
> 472 Big Ten Network-HD
> 
> ===========================
> 
> 
> I just checked some of these *supposed* HD channels out:
> 
> 
> 411: blank grey screen
> 
> 445/791: Subscription Service (as if my $200+ monthly bill wasn't enough as it =is=!!)
> 
> 465: at best, stretched SD
> 
> 467: at best, stretched SD, or at least blurry SD quality
> 
> 472: i =thought= it was true HD for a minute...but then i blinked, and it went back to mostly SD quality. tons of commercials with the black bars on ea. side.
> 
> 
> I'm =far= from convinced that there's =anything= in the 400 band that's in true HD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 411 - part of NBA League Pass - so don't expect to see anything unless you subscribe
> 
> 445/791 - part of NHL Center Ice/MLB Extra Innings
> 
> 465 - definitly has HD (I've seen it)
> 
> 467/472 - college sports have quieted down - but they have plenty of live HD games and replays.
Click to expand...


----------



## mikeM1




Berk32 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/15442454
> 
> 
> 
> 411 - part of NBA League Pass - so don't expect to see anything unless you subscribe
> 
> 445/791 - part of NHL Center Ice/MLB Extra Innings
> 
> 465 - definitly has HD (I've seen it)
> 
> 467/472 - college sports have quieted down - but they have plenty of live HD games and replays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, i'll check it out from time to time.
Click to expand...


----------



## weirdbird1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15443418
> 
> 
> long long time ago (either when INHD2 ended or when ESPNHD shifted off the service)
> 
> 
> It includes all the channels in the 450s - and their HD counterparts.



Ah, I see. I just wasn't aware that those were a part of the HDXtra tier as they are not listed on TWC website as being in that package. Thanks for the info Berk. Appreciate it.


----------



## DNINE

I think TW should pay Berk a) he knows much more then Cust Rep b) gets answers real fast c) is up to date on prices and packages I would send you my check in a NY minute


----------



## JeffMoney




Berk32 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/15442454
> 
> 
> 
> 411 - part of NBA League Pass - so don't expect to see anything unless you subscribe
> 
> 445/791 - part of NHL Center Ice/MLB Extra Innings
> 
> 465 - definitly has HD (I've seen it)
> 
> 467/472 - college sports have quieted down - but they have plenty of live HD games and replays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my channel 467 college sports hd never came back on my guide so i cant even go to that channel ..wtf when are they going to put it back, its been over a month now..
Click to expand...


----------



## timewaster

Does anyone else have issues with FoodNetwork HD (ch 750)?

Lots of times there is a frozen picture or no picture at all.

This seems to happen alot and is happening right now.


----------



## flacfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timewaster* /forum/post/15447695
> 
> 
> Does anyone else have issues with FoodNetwork HD (ch 750)?
> 
> Lots of times there is a frozen picture or no picture at all.
> 
> This seems to happen alot and is happening right now.



Yes, I've been having problems with 750 for 3 days now. By the way, it seems that 764 and 794 are affected just the same.


I noticed this first 2 days ago. Rebooted, reset the 2 boxes I have; called TW and they sent a signal but still no go.

They told me it might be on their end and it should be fixed within a few hours.


Yesterday AM it was OK but then I lost it again later in the day. I called TW again yesterday evening and this morning but the problem persists and they are saying it might take 24-48 hrs to fix. They told me to call them again if it's still not fixed.


If you have those problems call TW and complain.


----------



## Solfeggio4

I am getting frustrated with these new HD channels as well. It's been several weeks, and there are still a LOT of glitches. MGM HD has sound about half the time, A&E HD was so choppy this morning that it was unwatchable, and I STILL have not had ABCFam HD since its launch. I would call, but I'm sure I'll just get the usual "we're looking into it." I was really excited to be in northern Manhattan for this launch, but at this point, it may have been better to be in the southern half and get the new channels with the glitches worked out.


----------



## Ronster515

Hi all,

What is the RDC & FDC readings on the diagnostics page one? What do they mean and what should the readings be normally?


Thanks


----------



## nordloewelabs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Solfeggio4* /forum/post/15448492
> 
> 
> I am getting frustrated with these new HD channels as well. It's been several weeks, and there are still a LOT of glitches. MGM HD has sound about half the time, A&E HD was so choppy this morning that it was unwatchable, and I STILL have not had ABCFam HD since its launch. I would call, but I'm sure I'll just get the usual "we're looking into it." I was really excited to be in northern Manhattan for this launch, but at this point, it may have been better to be in the southern half and get the new channels with the glitches worked out.



i wish FiOS were available to my building! TWC provide one of the sloppiest services i've seen in my life. only company that matches them that aspect is AOL, which they prolly still own. those two are a match made in hell. i would have switched to DirecTV or Dish if my building allowed me! no matter how many HD channels you get! that's irrelevant! quality is more important and TWC compresses the hell out of the channels (not to mention the A/V synch issues). better way to make a point is to switch to anything else: fiber or satellite! i wish i could! i've been watching www.Hulu.com more and more lately.


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/15438408
> 
> 
> Uh, far as I know, MTV HD IS Palladia... or are you talking about an HD version of their non-music channel?



There's Palladia (_nee_ MHD) and then there's MTV HD. MTV HD is an HD simulcast of MTV.


----------



## hsimms

I'm South. Coax rewired several years ago. In the past few months I was getting audio and video breaks. Drove me to FIOS. Best move evah.


Learning the new channel sequence is a bit tedious. The guide is different. There's no P in P or MSG HD. Aside from those small matters, the difference is staggering.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Solfeggio4* /forum/post/15448492
> 
> 
> I am getting frustrated with these new HD channels as well. It's been several weeks, and there are still a LOT of glitches. MGM HD has sound about half the time, A&E HD was so choppy this morning that it was unwatchable, and I STILL have not had ABCFam HD since its launch. I would call, but I'm sure I'll just get the usual "we're looking into it." I was really excited to be in northern Manhattan for this launch, but at this point, it may have been better to be in the southern half and get the new channels with the glitches worked out.


----------



## carl2680




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nordloewelabs* /forum/post/15448827
> 
> 
> i wish FiOS were available to my building! TWC provide one of the sloppiest services i've seen in my life. only company that matches them that aspect is AOL, which they prolly still own. those two are a match made in hell. i would have switched to DirecTV or Dish if my building allowed me! no matter how many HD channels you get! that's irrelevant! quality is more important and TWC compresses the hell out of the channels (not to mention the A/V synch issues). better way to make a point is to switch to anything else: fiber or satellite! i wish i could! i've been watching www.Hulu.com more and more lately.



what do you expect when a company becomes Comcast twins when it comes down to provide good service.The whole thing about squeezing 3 HD channels in one single QAM was comcast plan, and TWC copied it.


Those suckers don't have a vision on how a company should be run, They would have known by early 2002 that HD was the future, but they didn't bother to upgrade their plants so they could provide many HD channels without compression. Now the telecoms AkA Verizon Fios will fnish them off.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Solfeggio4* /forum/post/15448492
> 
> 
> I am getting frustrated with these new HD channels as well. It's been several weeks, and there are still a LOT of glitches. MGM HD has sound about half the time, A&E HD was so choppy this morning that it was unwatchable, and I STILL have not had ABCFam HD since its launch. I would call, but I'm sure I'll just get the usual "we're looking into it." I was really excited to be in northern Manhattan for this launch, but at this point, it may have been better to be in the southern half and get the new channels with the glitches worked out.



Not that I am defending TWC but they added more channels at one time probably than the ever have so there are bound to be problems, at least you have a lot more HD channels now and we are getting then soon in S. Manhattan. I am sure they will work it out but I think it may take a little time. I'm sure we will have problems too, already I am getting a lot of glitching on various channels.


----------



## Greg Coppa




> Quote:
> Yes, I've been having problems with 750 for 3 days now. By the way, it seems that 764 and 794 are affected just the same.
> 
> 
> I noticed this first 2 days ago. Rebooted, reset the 2 boxes I have; called TW and they sent a signal but still no go.
> 
> They told me it might be on their end and it should be fixed within a few hours.
> 
> 
> Yesterday AM it was OK but then I lost it again later in the day. I called TW again yesterday evening and this morning but the problem persists and they are saying it might take 24-48 hrs to fix. They told me to call them again if it's still not fixed.
> 
> 
> If you have those problems call TW and complain



Same for me - called TW and requested a callback from a Supervisor. "Flavia" called and said there were no reported issues with Food and that it must be my connection.


Either she's lieing or clueless, par for TWC. Later in the day Food and 764 suddenly began working.


I am having multiple problems with HD premiums - Sho, StarZ, Max, again Flavia says I'm the only one complaining - so a Tech is visiting and I'm determined to not let tech leave until the problems goes away!


BTW - anyone know key sequence for accessing diagnostics screen for SA 3250HD?


----------



## Slikkster

I know all the recent chatter is about the HD glitches, and I'm experiencing them, too. My question has to do with the Samsung HD non-dvr box --the SMT-H3050. On more than one occasion the clock time has gotten messed up. I have to reboot the box to get it to come back on correct time. Anyone else?


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Greg Coppa* /forum/post/15455244
> 
> 
> [...] so a Tech is visiting and I'm determined to not let tech leave until the problems goes away!



I hope you have a spare bedroom...


A_C


----------



## friday1




Berk32 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/15442454
> 
> 
> 
> 411 - part of NBA League Pass - so don't expect to see anything unless you subscribe
> 
> 445/791 - part of NHL Center Ice/MLB Extra Innings
> 
> 465 - definitly has HD (I've seen it)
> 
> 467/472 - college sports have quieted down - but they have plenty of live HD games and replays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have NBA League Pass and was wondering if Ch 411 shows an HD version of one of the SD games being played in the 400's? Is this part of the HDXtra package? many thanks!
Click to expand...


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *friday1* /forum/post/15455664
> 
> 
> I have NBA League Pass and was wondering if Ch 411 shows an HD version of one of the SD games being played in the 400's? Is this part of the HDXtra package? many thanks!



1) yes its one of the games in the 400s (schedule here: http://www.indemand.com/sports/nba/nba_schedule.pdf )


2) no - not part of the HDXtra package - only part of NBA league pass


----------



## friday1

thanks Berk. anything in the HDXtra package for sports fans? I see most get it for the HDNet which I think shows live sports??


----------



## Greg Coppa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/15455530
> 
> 
> I hope you have a spare bedroom...
> 
> 
> A_C



LOL!


No spare BR but a bulldog with a vice grip bite!!!


I'm looking forward to a good time torturing...


Greg


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *friday1* /forum/post/15456715
> 
> 
> thanks Berk. anything in the HDXtra package for sports fans? I see most get it for the HDNet which I think shows live sports??



Yes - check the 460s and 470s for the Sports Package, which is included in HDxtra (CBS College Sports HD, Tennis HD, Big Ten HD - others eventually too, like NBATVHD and FuelHD)


Also supposed to include NHL Network HD on 795 - but they seem to have screwed up the settings for that channel (at least for northern manhattan) - we're still waiting for it to be fixed (for some reason we get 445/791 GAMEHD instead - they probably got the settings for the 2 reversed)


----------



## TheDaveMan

So I've been reading about all the glitches people have been having, and have seen some intermitent audio drops on some of the premium channels, no biggie, and then tonight ESPN-HD is unwatchable due to the pixelation and audio/picture freezes. Then, classicly, my call to TWC CS is disconnected after I get to being on hold.


Does anyone know if this is something that they are working on resolving? Is the 2/4 roll-out to Southern Manhattan going to compound the glitches and the time they take to resolve them?


----------



## uesjd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *onovotny* /forum/post/15430621
> 
> 
> Anyone else in S. Manhattan having trouble with HGTV HD? It's the only commercial-free broadcast of the Rose Parade and it's not coming in today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The SD channel is working, but who wants SD?



I had problems with HGTV HD and Food HD starting on New Year's Eve and continuing through New Year's Day: no picture or sound. I had a service tech visit scheduled for Jan. 2 and of course when the tech arrived, the picture and sound were back. Then they went out again on the evening of Jan. 2. I called TWC and they claimed that the HDC boxes were having a problem with those two channels, and that IT was working on it. As of tonight, I have picture and sound back, but with extreme pixellation, macroblocking, picture freezing and audio dropouts.


----------



## uesjd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flacfan* /forum/post/15448350
> 
> 
> Yes, I've been having problems with 750 for 3 days now. By the way, it seems that 764 and 794 are affected just the same.
> 
> 
> I noticed this first 2 days ago. Rebooted, reset the 2 boxes I have; called TW and they sent a signal but still no go.
> 
> They told me it might be on their end and it should be fixed within a few hours.
> 
> 
> Yesterday AM it was OK but then I lost it again later in the day. I called TW again yesterday evening and this morning but the problem persists and they are saying it might take 24-48 hrs to fix. They told me to call them again if it's still not fixed.
> 
> 
> If you have those problems call TW and complain.



I had similar problems, and I even had a service call scheduled for 10 AM o Jan 2, but just my luck the picture came back that morning -- but it disappeared later that evening. I too was told that it would take a while to fix -- she quoted me 72 hours for IT to fix the problem (which she said was confined to the HDC boxes). Now, I have picture and sound on those channels, but the macroblocking, pixellation, freezing and dropouts are worse than ever. And even when the picture isn't distorted, it is of lower quality than it was a week ago.


I don't think they have any idea what the problem is or how to fix it.


----------



## coreynyc

Does anyone have the contact info for the TW exec?


I have had the same problem for almost a year with no resolution and it is getting worse. The main culprits are ESPN2 HD (massive macroblocking & pixelization) & WPIX HD (audio drop outs).


Now I am having problems with VS HD & Food HD (I realize lots of people have this problem but I am going to make it MY problem), also Nat Geo HD & Animal Planet HD are macro blocking and I also have audio drop outs on various SD channels (MTV being one).


I called last week and they couldn't give me a night or weekend appt until this Sat...and that is going to be a waste of time since every time they send someone (even a manager), the problems never get permanently fixed.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/15461461
> 
> 
> Does anyone have the contact info for the TW exec?
> 
> 
> I have had the same problem for almost a year with no resolution and it is getting worse. The main culprits are ESPN2 HD (massive macroblocking & pixelization) & WPIX HD (audio drop outs).
> 
> 
> Now I am having problems with VS HD & Food HD (I realize lots of people have this problem but I am going to make it MY problem), also Nat Geo HD & Animal Planet HD are macro blocking and I also have audio drop outs on various SD channels (MTV being one).
> 
> 
> I called last week and they couldn't give me a night or weekend appt until this Sat...and that is going to be a waste of time since every time they send someone (even a manager), the problems never get permanently fixed.




Near as I can determine, we are *all* having similar problems. It’s gone on for entirely too long and TWC must be called to task on it! The last time I remember widespread reception problems lasting this long, was back in 2005 and they were in complete denial about it. NBC News-4 finally did a piece on it, interviewing people all over the City who described having identical problems. By some remarkable coincidence, the problem abated a few days later.

*I urge each and every participant to complain to the following parties:*


Szarfarc, Howard - Head of all NYC operations
[email protected] 


Levesque, Rick - VP, Operations, 718-888-4092
[email protected] 


I’ll work on getting Roseanne Coletti to do another piece. If anyone else knows a Consumer reporter, please do the same!


A_C


----------



## pdroth

I just wrote them a letter:


For the past few weeks (maybe 2 months now) I have had a sudden degradation in the service of many channels.


I strongly believe this is a major problem not only affecting me but most if not all of your subscribers since I've witnessed the problem at other residences throughout the area.


The problems range from intermittant pixelation of the picture, loss of sound, gray screens on channels, and video with no audio. Picture quality has also degraded quite a bit on some of the HD channels. HDNet Movies and HBO are noticeably worse. I have Verizon FIOS at my other residence and the difference is very noticable.


The problems seem to drift channels as well - one day the problem will be on MMax then the next it will be on MGM. For 3 days now I have had no sound on MGM - and I have DVR recordings to prove it.


Pixelation/freezing/audio dropouts are happenning so much on some channels that almost everything is unwatchable.


It seems that all of these problems started almost immediately after my area got a large number of new HD channels.


I have tried calling a few times to report these problems as they come up but I honestly can't wait on hold forever.


One day there was a TW technician in my building and when I asked him if he could look at my problem real quick he first said he can't unless I make an appointment and then he said it would be a waste of his time since the problem is happenning everywhere.


I took my search to the internet where I found an entire thread on the issue and how many others like me are having identical issues.


You can find these comments here:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=297592 


I would first like to get a credit for the last month since most everything I've tried to watch has "broken up" and made the experience unenjoyable.


I would also like to know what the company is doing to address these problems so I can decide whether to commit my dollars to another cable provider or not.


I would rather not be offered a service appointment since I'm pretty sure the problem lies outside of my residence as mentioned above. My work hours vary and I cannot commit to being home for a 4 hour window, especially when I can't guarantee the problem(s) will happen at a certain time on a certain channel.


Thanks for your attention to this matter. I will be anxiously awaiting a reply.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/15462896
> 
> 
> I just wrote them a letter: .



Good show... It's time for a Palace Revolt!


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/15462708
> 
> 
> Near as I can determine, we are *all* having similar problems. It's gone on for entirely too long and TWC must be called to task on it! The last time I remember widespread reception problems lasting this long, was back in 2005 and they were in complete denial about it. NBC News-4 finally did a piece on it, interviewing people all over the City who described having identical problems. By some remarkable coincidence, the problem abated a few days later.
> 
> 
> I urge each and every participant to complain to the following parties:
> 
> 
> Szarfarc, Howard - Head of all NYC operations
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> Levesque, Rick - VP, Operations, 718-888-4092
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> I'll work on getting Roseanne Coletti to do another piece. If anyone else knows a Consumer reporter, please do the same!
> 
> 
> A_C



Did not catch that report.

would love to see something done about it.


----------



## coreynyc

Actually some of my problems (ESPN2 HD & WPIX HD) have been going on for about a year.


----------



## 5w30




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/15463559
> 
> 
> Did not catch that report.
> 
> would love to see something done about it.



Remember if you're in New York City and have problems with TWC you start documenting the problems ... then hit up the city's DoITT folks who deal with the cable franchises. There is a formal complaint procedure and in the end there usually is consumer satisfaction.
http://www.nyc.gov/doitt 


is the place.


----------



## nordloewelabs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *5w30* /forum/post/15466802
> 
> 
> Remember if you're in New York City and have problems with TWC you start documenting the problems ... then hit up the city's DoITT folks who deal with the cable franchises. There is a formal complaint procedure and in the end there usually is consumer satisfaction.
> http://www.nyc.gov/doitt
> 
> 
> is the place.



call to cancel their (dis)service and get FiOS or DirecTV. if TWC offers you an extraordinary "please-dont-go" discount, consider it. otherwise, rejoice with your new TV subscription. i'm fighting with my building to get a dish installed on the roof. too bad my window doesnt face the satellite...


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nordloewelabs* /forum/post/15469066
> 
> 
> call to cancel their (dis)service and get FiOS or DirecTV. if TWC offers you an extraordinary "please-dont-go" discount, consider it. otherwise, rejoice with your new TV subscription. i'm fighting with my building to get a dish installed on the roof. too bad my window doesnt face the satellite...



For most in Manhattan, neither of these are options.


A_C


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *5w30* /forum/post/15466802
> 
> 
> Remember if you're in New York City and have problems with TWC you start documenting the problems ... then hit up the city's DoITT folks who deal with the cable franchises. There is a formal complaint procedure and in the end there usually is consumer satisfaction.
> http://www.nyc.gov/doitt
> 
> 
> is the place.



Your complaint will be forwarded on to a senior Customer Service rep, who will be your single point of contact throughout the inquiry. They will most likely dispatch a team to your apartment to determine what the problem is.


If it's something that can easily repaired, most likely it will be resolved. If however, it's something more systemic, you'll most likely just get a whole lot of sunshine and daises blown up your hind quarters and not much else.


A_C


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15443418
> 
> 
> long long time ago (either when INHD2 ended or when ESPNHD shifted off the service)
> 
> 
> It includes all the channels in the 450s - and their HD counterparts.



I think the problem is that TWC doesn't actually SAY this anywhere I could ever find. They updated the channel listings, but if you specify "HDXtra" they only show the 2 HDNet channels. Not to mention that it SEEMS MGMHD is part of the package... and that is based solely on my having seen a subscription notice to MGM at someone's place that did not subscribe to HDXtra.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/15472551
> 
> 
> Your complaint will be forwarded on to a senior Customer Service rep, who will be your single point of contact throughout the inquiry. They will most likely dispatch a team to your apartment to determine what the problem is.
> 
> 
> If it's something that can easily repaired, most likely it will be resolved. If however, it's something more systemic, you'll most likely just get a whole lot of sunshine and daises blown up your hind quarters and not much else.
> 
> 
> A_C



Indeed, it's MUCH better to file a complaint with DOITT than trying to contact anyone AT TWC. Every time I've filed one, it's not customer service, but public relations that I get contacted by. Very different perspective in how each approaches an issue... you WANT to end up with the PR folks.


Just be careful not to make it an obscenity laced tirade... just stick to the facts and be polite... I wrote my "complaints" like I'd write any business correspondence. Doing it that way, the last time I filed, they were all over me trying to make a deal (price lock plus phone service for an additional 5/mo (on the surface, there's about 6 each month in fees pertaining to the phone), going to 10/mo next fall, buy which time I SHOULD have a much better idea when FIOS might happen in my block).


----------



## alleg23

short message



> Quote:
> Manhattan, Brooklyn/Queens, Mount Vernon
> 
> 
> January 2, 2009
> 
> 
> Time Warner Cable’s agreements with programmers and broadcasters to carry their services and stations routinely expire from time to time. We are usually able to obtain renewals or extensions of such agreements, but in order to comply with applicable regulations, we must inform you when an agreement is about to expire. The following agreements are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services/stations in the near future:
> 
> 
> Azteca America, BBC on Demand, Chinese Channel, Chinese Cinema, ComedyCentral, CV Network, E!, Encore, Encore Action, Encore Drama, Encore Love, Encore Mystery, Encore Western, Encore WAM, Fuel TV, Great American Country (GAC), Game Show Network, HD Net, HD Net Movie, HITN, Logo, MTV, MTV2, NBA TV, Nick Toons, Nickelodeon, Nick Too, Noggin, Palladia HD, ShopNBC, Showtime, Showtime Beyond, Showtime Extreme, Showtime Family, Showtime Next, Showtime Showcase, Showtime Too, Spike TV, Starz, Starz in Black, Starz Cinema, Starz Comedy, Starz Edge, Starz Kids & Family, Style, Supercanal, The Movie Channel, The Movie Channel Xtra, The Arabic Channel, The N, RTVi, RAI, NGTV, TV Japan, TV Land, TV Polonia, VH-1, VH-1 Classic, Weather Channel, WFUT, WPIX, and WXTV.
> 
> 
> In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers.
> 
> 
> In addition to the previously scheduled changes slated to occur on February 4, 2009, in S. Manhattan we will launch MLB HD on ch. 783.
> 
> 
> Effective February 16, 2009, Toon Disney will be renamed Disney XD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may downgrade or terminate service without charge at any time. Further, if carriage of a premium service is discontinued and you have incurred installation, upgrade or other one-time charges relating to such premium service within six months prior to the date of the change, you may elect to downgrade or terminate service within 30 days and obtain a rebate of any such charge.


----------



## dave22222

TWC seems to have removed 80% of the analog in Southern manhattan yesterday.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dave22222* /forum/post/15482496
> 
> 
> TWC seems to have removed 80% of the analog in Southern manhattan yesterday.



Great news, we are on our way then, 28 days to go...


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dave22222* /forum/post/15482496
> 
> 
> TWC seems to have removed 80% of the analog in Southern manhattan yesterday.



Removed in what way? Blank screen, or message telling people that they need to exchange their converters?


Nice find!


----------



## dave22222




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/15484657
> 
> 
> Removed in what way? Blank screen, or message telling people that they need to exchange their converters?
> 
> 
> Nice find!



Same way it was removed up North, they put a number up for you to call to upgrade.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dave22222* /forum/post/15485163
> 
> 
> Same way it was removed up North, they put a number up for you to call to upgrade.



Thanks...so it's in the sorta intermediate state. Once the message goes away we can start searching for the frequencies of the new channels in the diagnostic mode.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/15485515
> 
> 
> Thanks...so it's in the sorta intermediate state. Once the message goes away we can start searching for the frequencies of the new channels in the diagnostic mode.



Even when the message goes away - you gotta wait until its a snowy picture - they took away the message up here and it remained a black blank screen a for another week or so (a bunch still are black screens)


There's also a difference in the types of tv snow... if you want to hear more


----------



## DNINE

No audio on NY1HD, this is really getting nuts!


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/15486098
> 
> 
> No audio on NY1HD, this is really getting nuts!



Do they have any actual HD content?


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15485568
> 
> 
> 
> There's also a difference in the types of tv snow... if you want to hear more




Do tell?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/15486745
> 
> 
> Do tell?



A channel that has digital content would be all gray/black snow.


A channel that has nothing would be all sorts of snowy mess.


Take a look at an analog channel that we already know to have digital content to see what I mean.


----------



## realdeal1115

I have my 8300HDC set to record Hannity & Colmes every night as I don't get to watch until later in the evening. For at least the past month or so while fast-forward through the commercials I will often lose the picture. This only happens with the FoxNews channel.


Anyone else having a similar issue? Is it a conspiracy














??


----------



## carl2680




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *realdeal1115* /forum/post/15490897
> 
> 
> I have my 8300HDC set to record Hannity & Colmes every night as I don't get to watch until later in the evening. For at least the past month or so while fast-forward through the commercials I will often lose the picture. This only happens with the FoxNews channel.
> 
> 
> Anyone else having a similar issue? Is it a conspiracy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ??



Yes... The liberals want Neocon Sean Hanity head in a silver plate.. LOL....


----------



## Berk32

They finally fixed ABC Family HD for me this morning.


----------



## alleg23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15491986
> 
> 
> They finally fixed ABC Family HD for me this morning.



what was wrong with yours?


i havent checked, but fine had a bad sync issue.


if i wanted to, i couldnt watch the recording secret life of an american teenager.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/15486682
> 
> 
> Do they have any actual HD content?



The studio stuff, while at 4:3 sure looks like the resolution of HD. I think they do have some 16:9 HD field cams...


Some of the news from the local channels use 16:9 SD field cams, so it's all over the lot.


Undoubtedly, the transition will be slow and gradual. I'm actually noticing a lot more 16:9 commercials this past month than in past years.


----------



## pcl7

Hi everyone

I've been reading through these posts trying to see if I can find my issue but nothing seems to fit.

I live in lower manhattan and have recently upgraded to the HD DVR box.

In the past 3 months I've had to exchange the box 4 times.

The sound comes in and out on HD stations and and many channels are grayed out. (TBS, Comedy Central, National Geographic)

I can't imagine that its the box when the same issue keeps happening.

Does anyone have any suggestions?

I've used both the regular cabels and hdmi.

Thanks


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alleg23* /forum/post/15493028
> 
> 
> what was wrong with yours?
> 
> 
> i havent checked, but fine had a bad sync issue.
> 
> 
> if i wanted to, i couldnt watch the recording secret life of an american teenager.



I had no feed on the channel since it was added. (They mapped it incorrectly)


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcl7* /forum/post/15495434
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> I've been reading through these posts trying to see if I can find my issue but nothing seems to fit.
> 
> I live in lower manhattan and have recently upgraded to the HD DVR box.
> 
> In the past 3 months I've had to exchange the box 4 times.
> 
> The sound comes in and out on HD stations and and many channels are grayed out. (TBS, Comedy Central, National Geographic)
> 
> I can't imagine that its the box when the same issue keeps happening.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions?
> 
> I've used both the regular cabels and hdmi.
> 
> Thanks



have you called TWC about this? Sounds like your signal could be weak.


----------



## pcl7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15495540
> 
> 
> have you called TWC about this? Sounds like your signal could be weak.



I have. They just keep giving me new boxes. Its getting really frustrating.


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcl7* /forum/post/15495568
> 
> 
> I have. They just keep giving me new boxes. Its getting really frustrating.



Step one, for the first visiting service tech, should have been measuring the signal levels at several frequency bands (STB input) to ensure they're adequate. Keep bugging them and request a supervisor visit if necessary. -- John


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15495540
> 
> 
> have you called TWC about this? Sounds like your signal could be weak.



Correct. These are the classic symptoms of a signal that is not strong enough for the digital cable box. It could be as simple as a bad splitter, a bad connector, or wires in your home that need to be re-run. Also, if you are running your own splitter in your home it could be the cause of this if it's not a 1 gigahertz splitter.


----------



## king of k1ngs

quick question for you guys: i just wanted to know is MTV HD available right now on TWC in Manhattan? I know that Palladia HD is being added here in southern manhattan on Feb 4th but i'd much rather have MTV HD? Thanks for the help in advance


----------



## pcl7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/15496065
> 
> 
> Correct. These are the classic symptoms of a signal that is not strong enough for the digital cable box. It could be as simple as a bad splitter, a bad connector, or wires in your home that need to be re-run. Also, if you are running your own splitter in your home it could be the cause of this if it's not a 1 gigahertz splitter.



Thanks, I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *king of k1ngs* /forum/post/15496186
> 
> 
> quick question for you guys: i just wanted to know is MTV HD available right now on TWC in Manhattan? I know that Palladia HD is being added here in southern manhattan on Feb 4th but i'd much rather have MTV HD? Thanks for the help in advance



as of now - just PalladiaHD.


but with the new TWC-Viacom deal that was reached on New Years Eve/Day, I figure we'll see the others (MTV, VH-1, Nickelodeon) soon.


----------



## king of k1ngs

thanks for the answer berk32


----------



## JeffMoney

Is it just me can everyone check to see if they get channel 467 CBS College sports HD on there guide, i get 457 but NOT 467 was put on in late oct. and then gone in late Nov. But is still on there web site listings..im in Corona, Queens ny..


----------



## LL3HD

Here's a press release from Verizon blowing their horn regarding their expansions.
http://newscenter.verizon.com/press-...ios-tv-to.html


----------



## ob3

Currently i have only one tv hooked up to my cable box, the basic High Def box from time warner cable. I would like to run a line to my basement TV that i am hanging this weekend. I have heard i can split the cable myself and just run coaxial down there instead of leasing another box. *Question*:


where do i split the line , before the cable box or after ? between the cable internet modem and the cable box, or between the cable box and the new TV ?

I am not interested in HD signal for the 2nd tv, just decent reception


thanks


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/15498427
> 
> 
> Here's a press release from Verizon blowing their horn regarding their expansions.
> http://newscenter.verizon.com/press-...ios-tv-to.html



They have my neighborhood listed but I have not been offered anything and I have not seen any verizon trucks in the area, just want to get my TW bill lowered if I can. I have no love for "the phone company" that ripped me off for like 10 yrs.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/15499298
> 
> 
> They have my neighborhood listed but I have not been offered anything and I have not seen any verizon trucks in the area, just want to get my TW bill lowered if I can. I have no love for "the phone company" that ripped me off for like 10 yrs.



You might as well start working it. Call TW and tell them you're not happy, and Verizon made you a spectacular offer. Tell them you would consider staying _*if*_ they were interested in keeping you.







But don't go for one of those contract extension scams.


I'm sure you will hang up the phone with good news.


----------



## broadwayblue

Does anyone know if there is a limit to the capacity of the external drive you can connect to an 8300HD? Unfortunately I was rearranging some power cords, and when I plugged my faithful Azio enclosure with 400GB drive back in, I got a bunch of sparks from the outlet and now I'm getting a "The external drive is not operating properly" or something like that error. So I think I fried it.










That said, for less than I paid for the enclosure and hard drive a couple years ago I can now get a combo that has 2.5 times the storage. Will I have problems if I connect a 1TB external drive to the DVR?


I was looking at this AcomData . Any thoughts?


----------



## HDTV Dude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/15496424
> 
> 
> Is it just me can everyone check to see if they get channel 467 CBS College sports HD on there guide, i get 457 but NOT 467 was put on in late oct. and then gone in late Nov. But is still on there web site listings..im in Corona, Queens ny..



I live in manhattan and get CBS College Sports HD on channel 467 with my subscription to the HDXtra package. However, when I recently visited a couple of my in-laws in Ridgewood queens I did happen to notice that the channel 467 didn't even exist on their channel guide. It didn't phase them because they hadn't subscribe to the HDXtra package.


----------



## JeffMoney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV Dude* /forum/post/15500854
> 
> 
> I live in manhattan and get CBS College Sports HD on channel 467 with my subscription to the HDXtra package. However, when I recently visited a couple of my in-laws in Ridgewood queens I did happen to notice that the channel 467 didn't even exist on their channel guide. It didn't phase them because they hadn't subscribe to the HDXtra package.



well i pay for the hdxra and even if i didnt it should still show up on the guide, when i call customer service its like talking to the wall..


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV Dude* /forum/post/15500854
> 
> 
> I live in manhattan and get CBS College Sports HD on channel 467 with my subscription to the HDXtra package. However, when I recently visited a couple of my in-laws in Ridgewood queens I did happen to notice that the channel 467 didn't even exist on their channel guide. It didn't phase them because they hadn't subscribe to the HDXtra package.



If you are in S. Manhattan you should get it on FEB 4 with the rest of the channels. I have HDXtra and don't have that yet either.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/15496424
> 
> 
> Is it just me can everyone check to see if they get channel 467 CBS College sports HD on there guide, i get 457 but NOT 467 was put on in late oct. and then gone in late Nov. But is still on there web site listings..im in Corona, Queens ny..



I get 'em both. 467 is supposedly in HD. i'm watching the college basketball on there right now, doesn't look anything like HD to *me*. maybe upconverted SD??


----------



## peterlee

I'm been having glitches and pauses on both HD and non-HD channels for the last week with my 8300HD. I'm in the Southern Manhattan service area. I'm resigned to a freeze or skip now or then on HD recording, especially with WPIX 711, but the glitches have significantly increased recently and spread to other HD channels which were never had problems previously - like WABC 707 - as well as non-HD channels such as MTV (20) or the Travel Channel (88). I've read about service problems in Northern Manhattan since the additional HD channels were turned on but anyone else in the southern service area experiencing problems on both HD and non-HD channels?


----------



## hsimms




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/15504395
> 
> 
> I'm been having glitches and pauses on both HD and non-HD channels for the last week with my 8300HD. I'm in the Southern Manhattan service area. I'm resigned to a freeze or skip now or then on HD recording, especially with WPIX 711, but the glitches have significantly increased recently and spread to other HD channels which were never had problems previously - like WABC 707 - as well as non-HD channels such as MTV (20) or the Travel Channel (88). I've read about service problems in Northern Manhattan since the additional HD channels were turned on but anyone else in the southern service area experiencing problems on both HD and non-HD channels?



Yes and I moved to FIOS because if things are bad now in LoMan they will only get worse on 4 Feb based on NoMan experience.


----------



## Jake NYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/15499790
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a limit to the capacity of the external drive you can connect to an 8300HD? Unfortunately I was rearranging some power cords, and when I plugged my faithful Azio enclosure with 400GB drive back in, I got a bunch of sparks from the outlet and now I'm getting a "The external drive is not operating properly" or something like that error. So I think I fried it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That said, for less than I paid for the enclosure and hard drive a couple years ago I can now get a combo that has 2.5 times the storage. Will I have problems if I connect a 1TB external drive to the DVR?
> 
> 
> I was looking at this AcomData . Any thoughts?



A friend of mine just installed the Apricorn ITB hard drive with his 8300HD. No problems whatsoever, other than the known loss of buffering trick play features

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822161042


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ob3* /forum/post/15498929
> 
> 
> Currently i have only one tv hooked up to my cable box, the basic High Def box from time warner cable. I would like to run a line to my basement TV that i am hanging this weekend. I have heard i can split the cable myself and just run coaxial down there instead of leasing another box. *Question*:
> 
> 
> where do i split the line , before the cable box or after ? between the cable internet modem and the cable box, or between the cable box and the new TV ?
> 
> I am not interested in HD signal for the 2nd tv, just decent reception
> 
> 
> thanks



Split the line BEFORE your cable box. Without a cable box, that second TV will only have access to the unscrambled local channels... for some odd reason, that seems to include TNT on 3 and C-Span on 6. Other than those, I think it's 2, 4, 5, 7, 9, 11, 13.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/15499298
> 
> 
> They have my neighborhood listed but I have not been offered anything and I have not seen any verizon trucks in the area, just want to get my TW bill lowered if I can. I have no love for "the phone company" that ripped me off for like 10 yrs.



It's probably a local building issue. East Village was one of the first hoods they said they'd be in, yet a pal who lives down there can't get it until his landlord makes some kind of deal with Verizon. Which has NOT happened although FIOS is generally available in his hood for 4 months or so.


My guess is a call to Verizon will pin point the issue.


Verizon never said they'd be in Sty-Town, but I know someone who does have it there.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/15499790
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a limit to the capacity of the external drive you can connect to an 8300HD? Unfortunately I was rearranging some power cords, and when I plugged my faithful Azio enclosure with 400GB drive back in, I got a bunch of sparks from the outlet and now I'm getting a "The external drive is not operating properly" or something like that error. So I think I fried it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That said, for less than I paid for the enclosure and hard drive a couple years ago I can now get a combo that has 2.5 times the storage. Will I have problems if I connect a 1TB external drive to the DVR?
> 
> 
> I was looking at this AcomData . Any thoughts?



Be advised that if you install an external hard drive on a 8300HD (not the 8300HDC) you will lose the buffer.


A_C


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/15506889
> 
> 
> Split the line BEFORE your cable box. Without a cable box, that second TV will only have access to the unscrambled local channels... for some odd reason, that seems to include TNT on 3 and C-Span on 6. Other than those, I think it's 2, 4, 5, 7, 9, 11, 13.



Also, be very careful that you buy a good quality 1Ghz rated splitter. 250 Mhz or 500Mhz will not work correctly with digital cable. If you buy the wrong one you're opening yourself up to gitches, dropouts, blank screens, etc.


And lastly, once you install the correct splitter make sure you go into the diag screen of your cable box and check that your signal strength is high enough (not RED on the screen) once you've done the split.


----------



## alleg23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/15507116
> 
> 
> Be advised that if you install an external hard drive on a 8300HD (not the 8300HDC) you will lose the buffer.
> 
> 
> A_C



correct, but you get it back one the external hd is full.


----------



## coreynyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/15504395
> 
> 
> I'm been having glitches and pauses on both HD and non-HD channels for the last week with my 8300HD. I'm in the Southern Manhattan service area. I'm resigned to a freeze or skip now or then on HD recording, especially with WPIX 711, but the glitches have significantly increased recently and spread to other HD channels which were never had problems previously - like WABC 707 - as well as non-HD channels such as MTV (20) or the Travel Channel (88). I've read about service problems in Northern Manhattan since the additional HD channels were turned on but anyone else in the southern service area experiencing problems on both HD and non-HD channels?



I have the same problems except I am noticing problems on 704, not 707. And I have severe problems on ESPN2 HD.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alleg23* /forum/post/15508813
> 
> 
> correct, but you get it back one the external hd is full.



One way around this problem is to record a LOT of stuff in HD, keep the external drive full. Then just delete enough space for what you have coming up. This way, you'll have the buffer working most of the time....


----------



## peterlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hsimms* /forum/post/15504777
> 
> 
> Yes and I moved to FIOS because if things are bad now in LoMan they will only get worse on 4 Feb based on NoMan experience.



Thanks to you and *coreynyc* for confirming it's not just me. Unfortunately, I have don't have Verizon as an option. My building is only 4 years old and has the internal wiring that would make it very easy for Verizon to wire but nothing. Even if I wanted to keep TWC cable, I'd switch to FIOS Internet in a heartbeat. I'm looking forward to having all the new HD channels in a month but as you said, expect it's going to be very flaky.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/15509635
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to having all the new HD channels in a month but as you said, expect it's going to be very flaky.



...or they'll have all of the bugs worked out in upper Manhattan and things will go smoothly in "lower" Manhattan. (always the optimist, I guess....)


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/15509649
> 
> 
> ...or they'll have all of the bugs worked out in upper Manhattan and things will go smoothly in "lower" Manhattan. (always the optimist, I guess....)



No way - I had them first here in Queens so they should have gotten the bugs out before giving it to all our friends across the river.


I'm still eagerly awaiting a response to my letter. I'll probably have FIOS in my building before that happens.


----------



## hsimms




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/15509635
> 
> 
> Thanks to you and *coreynyc* for confirming it's not just me. Unfortunately, I have don't have Verizon as an option. My building is only 4 years old and has the internal wiring that would make it very easy for Verizon to wire but nothing. Even if I wanted to keep TWC cable, I'd switch to FIOS Internet in a heartbeat. I'm looking forward to having all the new HD channels in a month but as you said, expect it's going to be very flaky.



If you are in a co-op, take it to the Board. If in a rental, talk to the manager.


By the way, as good as FIOS video and internet are, Verizon can't get my caller ID going on my phone.


----------



## adrman

Does anyone know how to get to diag screen on the samsung h3050 so I can check incoming signal level? I've got a split of my main cable line coming into my apt. with a one gig splitter. One side goes to my trusty SAHD8300, the other goes to the bedroom, where it hits the Roadrunner splitter. One side of that goes to the 3050. My internet and virtually all channels are good, however, I experience a great amount of glitching and freezes on 705 and 711. I'd just like to check the signal level coming into the box. I suspect my problem is the cable run from the living room to the bedroom, which predates this poster. However, I'd like to verify the level actually hitting the box before I start rerunning cable through walls, etc... I'm in Manhattan South. FWIW I tried a search and came up with nothing. Thanks.


----------



## ob3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/15506889
> 
> 
> Split the line BEFORE your cable box. Without a cable box, that second TV will only have access to the unscrambled local channels... for some odd reason, that seems to include TNT on 3 and C-Span on 6. Other than those, I think it's 2, 4, 5, 7, 9, 11, 13.



thank you very much for the info


----------



## slumpey326

has on demand not been working for anyone else. I am on the UWS and it is not working. any solutions?


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slumpey326* /forum/post/15512722
> 
> 
> has on demand not been working for anyone else. I am on the UWS and it is not working. any solutions?



working in midtown, just tried. Which on demand channel? HBO on demand working for sure here.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/15506926
> 
> 
> It's probably a local building issue. East Village was one of the first hoods they said they'd be in, yet a pal who lives down there can't get it until his landlord makes some kind of deal with Verizon. Which has NOT happened although FIOS is generally available in his hood for 4 months or so.
> 
> 
> My guess is a call to Verizon will pin point the issue.
> 
> 
> Verizon never said they'd be in Sty-Town, but I know someone who does have it there.



Well my building does have a bulk billing deal with TWC, I called Verizon they didn't seem to know too much, she looked it up on the web same as I did. Wasn't available as far as they knew but they may have been wrong.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jake NYC* /forum/post/15506293
> 
> 
> A friend of mine just installed the Apricorn ITB hard drive with his 8300HD. No problems whatsoever, other than the known loss of buffering trick play features
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822161042



I'll take a look. That enclosure looks a bit bulky, but it sounds like it's good at staying cool and quiet.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/15507116
> 
> 
> Be advised that if you install an external hard drive on a 8300HD (not the 8300HDC) you will lose the buffer.
> 
> 
> A_C



Thanks...unfortunately I already know all too well about the lack of buffer, as this will be my second external drive on my 8300HD.


----------



## DNINE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slumpey326* /forum/post/15512722
> 
> 
> has on demand not been working for anyone else. I am on the UWS and it is not working. any solutions?



Working for me


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/15509649
> 
> 
> ...or they'll have all of the bugs worked out in upper Manhattan and things will go smoothly in "lower" Manhattan. (always the optimist, I guess....)



I think you coined the term "skippage."


Get ready for some serious SKIPPAGE!


----------



## dacaplan

This morning I got an error saying my television does not support HDCP so I can no longer use an HDMI connection with my cable box (SA 8300HD and Sharp 26" LC-26GA5U). Did anyone else get this error? Was there an update pushed today? I've been using HDMI w/o incident with my set for years now.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dacaplan* /forum/post/15516635
> 
> 
> This morning I got an error saying my television does not support HDCP so I can no longer use an HDMI connection with my cable box (SA 8300HD and Sharp 26" LC-26GA5U). Did anyone else get this error? Was there an update pushed today? I've been using HDMI w/o incident with my set for years now.




NO issues for years now? You've been lucky. Welcome to the HDCP/HDMI world!


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dacaplan* /forum/post/15516635
> 
> 
> This morning I got an error saying my television does not support HDCP so I can no longer use an HDMI connection with my cable box (SA 8300HD and Sharp 26" LC-26GA5U). Did anyone else get this error? Was there an update pushed today? I've been using HDMI w/o incident with my set for years now.



Have you tried turning off your equipment and then back on again? I get this error on occasion when I power up my projector before my 8300HD, or something like that. HDCP is still a bit shaky and can bug out if you do something as basic as turning components on in the wrong order.


----------



## loudlife

i have an hdc 8300...i trying to connect it to my second tv which is 7 feet away through the wall im wondering if i could get a hdmi splitter or something like it so that i can enjoy tv on my bedroom when im not on the living room. and maybe an IR extension. so that i control my hdc from the bedroom..


Is this possible? can it be done? or should i just pay the 9.99 extra every month an get an extra box?


thx in advance.


----------



## coreynyc

*UPDATE*


I had a tech here on Friday for probably the 6th or 7th time...and I finally (think/hope) I have resolution. After checking everything in my apt, and in the hall/stairwell, he ran a cable straight from the hall to my box and the problems still happened.


He concluded that the problem is with the wiring in the building and ordered a re-wiring for this week.


So basically, I have had an ongoing problem for about a year that could have been easily remedied/solved months ago, had they sent someone capable (I've even had supervisors here).


I feel like I am due several free months of service (all I have gotten out of TW thus far was free HBO & Starz since my last call 2 weeks ago).


Is my best bet to send a calm, reasonable complaint to DoITT & Howard Szarfarc?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/15461461
> 
> 
> Does anyone have the contact info for the TW exec?
> 
> 
> I have had the same problem for almost a year with no resolution and it is getting worse. The main culprits are ESPN2 HD (massive macroblocking & pixelization) & WPIX HD (audio drop outs).
> 
> 
> Now I am having problems with VS HD & Food HD (I realize lots of people have this problem but I am going to make it MY problem), also Nat Geo HD & Animal Planet HD are macro blocking and I also have audio drop outs on various SD channels (MTV being one).
> 
> 
> I called last week and they couldn't give me a night or weekend appt until this Sat...and that is going to be a waste of time since every time they send someone (even a manager), the problems never get permanently fixed.


----------



## dankwonka

WHAT IS WRONG WITH FOX -705? i am getting horrible choppy video and no audio. the eagles/giants game is starting now. unacceptable. i hate time warner!!!


----------



## ionstorm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dankwonka* /forum/post/15524891
> 
> 
> WHAT IS WRONG WITH FOX -705? i am getting horrible choppy video and no audio. the eagles/giants game is starting now. unacceptable. i hate time warner!!!



i also have a few channels blacked out. Fox HD and History channel HD. as of now im trying to watch giants game buts its blacked out.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ionstorm* /forum/post/15525546
> 
> 
> i also have a few channels blacked out. Fox HD and History channel HD. as of now im trying to watch giants game buts its blacked out.



Cinemax is near unwatchable. Long audio dropouts and pixelation. Will this ever end!


A_C


----------



## lewisr

Just tried to watch a great concert on HDNet - lots of audio drop outs and picture freezes. What is going on? Southern Manhattan, 8300HD.


Thanks,

Lewis


----------



## flacfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lewisr* /forum/post/15529771
> 
> 
> Just tried to watch a great concert on HDNet - lots of audio drop outs and picture freezes. What is going on? Southern Manhattan, 8300HD.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Lewis



I get some audio dropouts (not too bad) but no video issues on HDNet.

8300HD Southern Manhattan East


----------



## peterlee

WABC 707 was a glitch-fest tonight. I watched Brothers and Sisters with the closed captions turned on because it skipped so often that I miss much of the audio. Glorious television viewing.


----------



## zas

I just want to chime in here too... I'm in S Manhattan and have been having similar intermittent audio and video hiccups across just about every HD channel the past 3 - 4 weeks.


I've also noticed the overall HD picture quality, when I have a steady picture, is soft and, in some cases, blurry.


I watched Planet Earth on Animal Planet HD and was appalled. When the show first aired on HD Theater, it was stunning. Watching it on Animal Planet HD was frustrating. I could tell there was a real problem, and that it was not just my eyes, when text appeard on screen and it was blurry.


Even my partner, who usually doesn't notice these things, was complaining.


----------



## coreynyc

Just sent the following to DoITT & Howard S. regarding my ongoing saga...



> Quote:
> Dear Sir or Madam,
> 
> 
> I am a Time Warner Cable (TWC) customer in Manhattan who for approximately 1 year has been experiencing problems with my HD service, most regularly on channels 711 (WPIX HD) & 729 (ESPN2 HD). Problems did occur occasionally on various other channels as well.
> 
> 
> WPIX has regularly had the sound drop out on shows and the news for several seconds at a time. It makes it very difficult to watch programming on that station in HD.
> 
> 
> ESPN 2 HD is often completely unwatchable with severe macroblocking, pixelization, and lost of sound.
> 
> 
> When these problems first arose approximately a year ago, I called TWC for a service call. The technician came and changed the splitter in my apartment. Apparently the splitter that was initially installed in my apartment was not the correct strength/frequency; essentially it was too weak to handle the signals.
> 
> 
> That fixed my problem temporarily; the problems soon started occurring again. Another service call was made. At this point, the technician checked signal strength in my apartment and then would go do something the stairwell, where the lines head in to the individual apartments on my floor.
> 
> This was the first of approximately 5 or 6 subsequent service calls where nothing was accomplished. They would always check the signal strength in the apartment using a handheld device and/or the diagnostic mode on the DVR box and then they would go out and fiddle in the stairwell. Sometimes they would change some of the coax cable in my apartment, once they changed my DVR box, once they told me they didn't see anything wrong at all. I even had a supervisor come to the apartment and despite all this I never got any resolution, just a temporary fix that would last a few weeks at best.
> 
> 
> In December 2008, the problems I was experiencing started getting worse. I started experiencing regular volume drop outs on WNBC HD (704), WNYW HD (705), & WABC HD (707) and now the problem started spreading to SD channels like MTV (20), Travel Channel (88), Animal Planet (86), along with several others.
> 
> 
> So I made yet another service call to TWC and on Friday 1/9, the tech that was sent proceeded to check the splitter and the signal strength in my apartment and found everything to be OK. He then ran a coax cable from the box in the stairwell straight to my cable box but, the problems persisted.
> 
> From this last step, he determined that the problem was with the wiring in the building and not my apartment. He ordered a rewiring of the building, which he said should occur sometime this week.
> 
> 
> While I am glad to HOPEFULLY have resolution to this problem, I am baffled and angered that it required a year of patience and multiple service calls to solve what seems to me to be an obvious problem.
> 
> 
> I had suggested this to technicians if the problem wasn't inside my apartment, maybe it was outside of my apartment either in the building or on the street. Since I am not a cable technician, I assumed they were checking if there were problems outside my apartment when they would take a step ladder and go out in the hallway. If the problem was on my street, surely they would have received other service calls from neighboring buildings.
> 
> 
> Considering the ordeal that I have gone through for the past year, I want to make the DoITT aware of the level of incompetence that exists within the service staff at TWC. This incompetence combined with the unfair pricing practices & false advertising claims that TWC inflicts on its customers in Manhattan really needs to be addressed by the DoITT.
> 
> 
> For months now, I have been charged the same amount of money for my cable service in Manhattan as TWC customers in Brooklyn, Queens, and Staten Island. Customers in Brooklyn, Queens, and Staten Island have had a much larger number of HD channels included in their packages than we have had in Manhattan.
> 
> 
> To add insult to injury, TWC had advertisements all over the city promising over 100 HD channels by the end of 2008. By the end of 2008, I had nowhere near 100 HD channels (though TWC says we will finally be close to 100 HD channels in Manhattan in February 2009). Does the city really endorse false advertising from its cable franchisee?
> 
> 
> I do not understand how TWC can get away with charging the same price to its Manhattan customers, who are receiving reduced service, as it does to customers in other boroughs who received many more HD channels. Why should Manhattan residents be penalized?
> 
> 
> I hope issues like these are addressed when the TWC franchise comes up for renewal.
> 
> 
> In regards to the ordeal I have had with the poor service in my apartment, I would appreciate the DoITT's assistance in getting credited back for the months of poor service I have had to endure because of TWC's incompetence. I would also appreciate help making sure that the problem with my service gets fixed. While the situation MAY be remedied this week, I am not confident considering TWC's track record in dealing with it over the past year.
> 
> 
> Thank you for your time and attention regarding these matters.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/15532344
> 
> 
> Just sent the following to DoITT & Howard S. regarding my ongoing saga...



You lost me about 1/3 of the way through... IMHO, this is much too long and detailed for a regulatory complaint. The operative fact is TWC's ongoing inability to resolve your service, so that's what you should have emphasized.


I believe there is a clause in the current franchise agreement which states that TWC must resolve chronic service issues within 30 days. If I were in your shoes, my strategy would be to have the DoITT find them in default; a much more urgent matter than just another unhappy customer.


A_C


----------



## j7f

going to have to disagree w/ you, agent c.

while having successfully dealt with both organisations, i can unequivocally state that they tend to ask for as much information as you can provide.


the letter was intelligently written, has a diplomatic and firm tone, and aside from a misspellig or 2, generally provides what they look for: a timeline and a list of services provided/not provided along that timeline.


good luck, corey.


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lewisr* /forum/post/15529771
> 
> 
> Just tried to watch a great concert on HDNet - lots of audio drop outs and picture freezes. What is going on? Southern Manhattan, 8300HD.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Lewis



I've been getting lots of audio and video dropouts and glitches the last few weeks. I'm glad others are having it - I thought my external eSATA drive was going bad!


----------



## HDTV Dude

Does anyone in Staten Island, Queens or Brooklyn get Fuse HD on channel 691?


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV Dude* /forum/post/15539319
> 
> 
> Does anyone in Staten Island, Queens or Brooklyn get Fuse HD on channel 691?





Not in Bayside Queens as of now.


----------



## hsimms

Well, I just learned that Parsons, CEO of TW lives in my LoMan neighb. Unless he does Direct, Dish or FIOS, he has to know how bad their service is down here. I sent the word through a mutual acquaintance tonight - his service sucks and I'm gone to FIOS.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hsimms* /forum/post/15540070
> 
> 
> Well, I just learned that Parsons, CEO of TW lives in my LoMan neighb. Unless he does Direct, Dish or FIOS, he has to know how bad their service is down here. I sent the word through a mutual acquaintance tonight - his service sucks and I'm gone to FIOS.




If you PM'd his address to a bunch of us (hint), we could have a mailing party...










A_C


----------



## Riverside_Guy

One factor I'm noticing is that each of us seems to be plagued but different skippage issues... as in I recorded the Giants disaster but had almost NO skippage. BUT, I DO get the issue on other channels... it's just that there no pattern to all this except that it seems to have gotten far worse on 12/17 when us northern Manhattan folks got all the new HD. Still, I note that a lot of this excessive skippage is now coming from our southern Manhattan cousins... which could mean they have all the new channels but not exposed in their guides. That kinda makes sense as it's what 2 more weeks until launch?


Another issue that is our own responsibility; reading skippage stories with no idea where the person is reporting from imparts no data as to where issues are happening. The fix is very simple... put your exact location in your signature! Along with box and software data...


It *SEEMS* that the issue is an overall lack of bandwidth. BUT as I have read, it was 40 analogs dropped... which should equate to 120 HD channels.. which SHOULD mean we have headroom for another 25-30 HD channels. Sop it *SEEMS* like bandwidth may not be as big a factor.


Another way to put it is that the addition of all the HD they have kept from us in Manhattan has in no way made me think I might just stick with them (when FIOS comes to my building).


----------



## alleg23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV Dude* /forum/post/15539319
> 
> 
> Does anyone in Staten Island, Queens or Brooklyn get Fuse HD on channel 691?



not in brooklyn.


----------



## jessegun23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/15532344
> 
> 
> Just sent the following to DoITT & Howard S. regarding my ongoing saga...



Haha i read that and I thought you meant Howard Stern haha I was like non of this is talking about channel 329


Speaking of where the f is Howard Stern HD???


My buddy in CT had it before switching to Direct tv and he said he had it in HD.


----------



## nyckosmic

OK... my wife and I have had TWC since 2001. We moved into our current apartment in Southern TRIBECA Mar of 2007. We've always had a problem with sound blanks, freezes and pixilation on HD channels and recordings.


So, fed up with complaining, with more HD channels and better pricing, we've just recently had FIOS installed (like Sat 1/10/09). We're the 2nd apt in our building to get it. Outside of the HD problems (and lousy customer service) we were fairly comfortable with TWC's service. While with TWC, we refused to change from their Passport box to their new Maestro box as I've heard horror stories about it.


Now we're into the 4th day of FIOS service, we're running up against a big hurdle... while FIOS is a good service, and has more HD channels, my wife and I can't get over how bad the Motorola DVR is.


Some items that drive us nuts:

1. The guide is unclear and cumbersome

2. Response between the remote and DVR is pathetically slow

3. The tree like menu system is awkward to navigate

4. Fast forward and reverse of a recording is difficult to handle

5. Dropped scheduling is a big problem - Should NOT have to keep checking the schedule for series which have been selected (and the menu marks episodes that are repeats as new)

6. The old TWC Passport box took a SATA drive to expand recording capacity, don't expect this box to (but I'm still investigating)

7. SD can't do a zoom on it, it only does stretch which causes the boddies to look 'fat'

8. Can't jump forward or backward in 15 minute increments on either recorded or OnDemand playbacks

9. Test of the emergency broadcast system knocked my wife out of an OnDemand show (causing her to take 8 minutes of fast-forwarding to regain her position in the show)


Anyway, we'll see what Verizon has to say about all this, and maybe head back to TWC if they give us some incentive. (If we do go back to TWC, we'll follow up our complaints to TWC executives and regulators - maybe start a petition?).


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyckosmic* /forum/post/15548563
> 
> 
> 6. The old TWC Passport box took a SATA drive to expand recording capacity, don't expect this box to (but I'm still investigating)
> 
> 7. SD can't do a zoom on it, it only does stretch which causes the boddies to look 'fat'



I use pause a LOT so the loss of the buffer when attaching a hard drive has lead me to NOT doing it. This is an issue for over 2 years with no fix planned or anticipated. I tried the work around (hit record) several times, but somehow managed to record ONLY what I had already watched.


As for zoom (on letterboxed SD I assume)... my TWC Passport box can't handle it either... so I use the TV's zoom function.


Indeed, the one consistent "bad thing" I read about FIOS is the DVR they use. Which seems to me to put them in the same league as TWC's rented boxes. OTOH, I also read that aside from the initial cost, going TiVo costs the same in monthly expense as going with the FIOS DVR... mostly because they seem to charge a lot more for it than TWC (16 bucks vs. 10 for TWC).


----------



## jfischetti




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyckosmic* /forum/post/15548563
> 
> 
> my wife and I can't get over how bad the Motorola DVR is.




For god's sake, get a TiVo. It's night and day from any of those so-called Cable company DVRs.


----------



## nyckosmic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jfischetti* /forum/post/15552109
> 
> 
> For god's sake, get a TiVo. It's night and day from any of those so-called Cable company DVRs.



Had one, will never use it again after going using SA Passport (and Motorola for that matter).


----------



## hsimms




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyckosmic* /forum/post/15548563
> 
> 
> OK... my wife and I have had TWC since 2001. We moved into our current apartment in Southern TRIBECA Mar of 2007. We've always had a problem with sound blanks, freezes and pixilation on HD channels and recordings.
> 
> 
> So, fed up with complaining, with more HD channels and better pricing, we've just recently had FIOS installed (like Sat 1/10/09). We're the 2nd apt in our building to get it. Outside of the HD problems (and lousy customer service) we were fairly comfortable with TWC's service. While with TWC, we refused to change from their Passport box to their new Maestro box as I've heard horror stories about it.
> 
> 
> Now we're into the 4th day of FIOS service, we're running up against a big hurdle... while FIOS is a good service, and has more HD channels, my wife and I can't get over how bad the Motorola DVR is.
> 
> 
> Some items that drive us nuts:
> 
> 1. The guide is unclear and cumbersome
> 
> 2. Response between the remote and DVR is pathetically slow
> 
> 3. The tree like menu system is awkward to navigate
> 
> 4. Fast forward and reverse of a recording is difficult to handle
> 
> 5. Dropped scheduling is a big problem - Should NOT have to keep checking the schedule for series which have been selected (and the menu marks episodes that are repeats as new)
> 
> 6. The old TWC Passport box took a SATA drive to expand recording capacity, don't expect this box to (but I'm still investigating)
> 
> 7. SD can't do a zoom on it, it only does stretch which causes the boddies to look 'fat'
> 
> 8. Can't jump forward or backward in 15 minute increments on either recorded or OnDemand playbacks
> 
> 9. Test of the emergency broadcast system knocked my wife out of an OnDemand show (causing her to take 8 minutes of fast-forwarding to regain her position in the show)
> 
> 
> Anyway, we'll see what Verizon has to say about all this, and maybe head back to TWC if they give us some incentive. (If we do go back to TWC, we'll follow up our complaints to TWC executives and regulators - maybe start a petition?).



Having used TW's SciAtl 8000 and 8300HD a number of years, Fios' Moto 6416 takes some getting used to. My biggest complaint is Motorola's IR. The remote has to be pointed right at the DVR. The contrast on the INFO bar could be better and the font larger.


The 6416 does stretch in gradations, at least with my Sammy DLP it does. The first hit virtually fills the screen and the stretch is less noticeable than with TW's 8300. I wont comment on the series recording capabilities because I dont do it. The single movies I've copied have gone without a hitch.


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/15551827
> 
> 
> I use pause a LOT so the loss of the buffer when attaching a hard drive has lead me to NOT doing it. This is an issue for over 2 years with no fix planned or anticipated. I tried the work around (hit record) several times, but somehow managed to record ONLY what I had already watched.



Pause is actually the one trickplay function that works, for me anyway, on the Passport 8300HD with an external drive.



> Quote:
> As for zoom (on letterboxed SD I assume)... my TWC Passport box can't handle it either... so I use the TV's zoom function.



My TWC Passport box (8300HD) zooms fine. The # key cycles through normal, zoom, and stretch.



> Quote:
> Indeed, the one consistent "bad thing" I read about FIOS is the DVR they use. Which seems to me to put them in the same league as TWC's rented boxes. OTOH, I also read that aside from the initial cost, going TiVo costs the same in monthly expense as going with the FIOS DVR... mostly because they seem to charge a lot more for it than TWC (16 bucks vs. 10 for TWC).



The OP seemed to indicate that he (and/or his wife) watched On-Demand shows, which I think are not a good fit for Tivo and cable cards.


-barry


----------



## bigsid05

Just had a CableCARD installed in my ATI Digital Cable Tuner equipped HTPC. Tech was really patient and knowledgeable but wasn't familiar with this specific setup (which I expected). Initially it went smoothly but I couldn't tune any premium channels. We spent an hour and a half troubleshooting before the TWC HQ guy realized he hadn't added the CableCARD permissions to my account!!


----------



## TompkinsSquare

After 4 appointments, I finally got a 8300HDC box in Southern Manhattan. Was working fine when the technician left but then I turned the TV off. When I put it back on all I get is the following message


"This cable box is not authorized for service. Please call..."


Well two calls to customers service and one technician visit later and they still haven't returned the picture. I'm not letting them remove the box because I'll never get another one. I believe its the only DVR box with HD InDemand.


Tomorrow a supervisor is coming. Any ideas what's wrong -- or why this is boggling the minds at TWC


----------



## G1Ravage

I think it's about time NY1 went full HD with their broadcasts. It's Time Warner's own news channel, after all. If you want people to stay with your company, and your HD service, then why not get with the times, and offer a news service that takes advantage of the picture quality available?


Also, we need to start bugging the appropriate people about getting The Weather Channel HD to start showing us our appropriate local forecasts, but I don't know if that's a Time Warner thing or a Weather Channel thing.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G1Ravage* /forum/post/15559371
> 
> 
> I think it's about time NY1 went full HD with their broadcasts. It's Time Warner's own news channel, after all. If you want people to stay with your company, and your HD service, then why not get with the times, and offer a news service that takes advantage of the picture quality available?
> 
> 
> Also, we need to start bugging the appropriate people about getting The Weather Channel HD to start showing us our appropriate local forecasts, but I don't know if that's a Time Warner thing or a Weather Channel thing.



Weather Channel, i believe. The rollout has just begun (Cablevision was a test of the system i think)


----------



## jch77yanks

On a more positive note, has anybody been watching the Discovery HD Theater channel? Great content, stuff that was made for HD!


----------



## hsimms




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15559438
> 
> 
> Weather Channel, i believe. The rollout has just begun (Cablevision was a test of the system i think)



FIOS shows Weather Channel's "Local Weather" 24/7 on 49. WC itself does not break on the "8s" for local weather. There is no audio on 49 except the familiar slow techno and a female voice saying periodically "Local Weather", "Regional Forcast", "Doppler Radar", "Airport delays", etc


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hsimms* /forum/post/15559724
> 
> 
> FIOS shows Weather Channel's "Local Weather" 24/7 on 49. WC itself does not break on the "8s" for local weather. There is no audio on 49 except the familiar slow techno and a female voice saying periodically "Local Weather", "Regional Forcast", "Doppler Radar", "Airport delays", etc



and... what does this have to do with HD? (as I assume this channel you are referring to is not in HD)


----------



## hsimms




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15559765
> 
> 
> and... what does this have to do with HD? (as I assume this channel you are referring to is not in HD)



Quite. WC comes in clear on the HD tier since 12/30 when I signed on. Suggesting that you may not get local on WC HD whenever you get it. The WC local channel on SD is actually pretty much what I need unless I'm traveling. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## adrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigsid05* /forum/post/15555447
> 
> 
> Just had a CableCARD installed in my ATI Digital Cable Tuner equipped HTPC. Tech was really patient and knowledgeable but wasn't familiar with this specific setup (which I expected). Initially it went smoothly but I couldn't tune any premium channels. We spent an hour and a half troubleshooting before the TWC HQ guy realized he hadn't added the CableCARD permissions to my account!!




Please post back as to how this setup is working out for you. I'm looking at setting up something similar and was under the impression that TWC wouldn't do a cablecard install for the ATI card, only for Tivos. Did you have a m-card installed?


----------



## bigsid05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adrman* /forum/post/15562153
> 
> 
> Please post back as to how this setup is working out for you. I'm looking at setting up something similar and was under the impression that TWC wouldn't do a cablecard install for the ATI card, only for Tivos. Did you have a m-card installed?



So far it has been working great (knock on wood), there are a couple glitches with a few channels but this is due to a bug in the Vista TV Pack. The rep on the phone wouldn't authorize the install when I tried the first time by calling the local office. I called again outside of normal business hours and was able to set up the appointment no problem. I didn't give them any details on the setup, just said it was a 'Digital Cable Tuner'. The tech only brought Scientific Atlanta m-cards with him and so far it has been working without any issues. I luckily had a tech who was willing to work out the initial issues we were having instead of just attributing it to the PC and walking out.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hsimms* /forum/post/15560099
> 
> 
> Quite. WC comes in clear on the HD tier since 12/30 when I signed on. Suggesting that you may not get local on WC HD whenever you get it. The WC local channel on SD is actually pretty much what I need unless I'm traveling. Your mileage may vary.



um... ok

lets try this again.


The channel you just described is not an HD channel.


We all get the locals o the 8 in SD on the SD channel (and don't really care too much for a channel that loops it all the time)


We are talking about Weather Channel HD - which we get - just not the local on the 8 yet. It will be happening soon - the rollout has just begin


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15562537
> 
> 
> um... ok
> 
> lets try this again.
> 
> 
> The channel you just described is not an HD channel.
> 
> 
> We all get the locals o the 8 in SD on the SD channel (and don't really care too much for a channel that loops it all the time)
> 
> 
> We are talking about Weather Channel HD - which we get - just not the local on the 8 yet. It will be happening soon - the rollout has just begin



"The Weather Channel HD" Jeez what a waste of bandwidth


----------



## OSUBuckly

I think perhaps my cable box might be dying. I have the Scientific American 8300 w/ Passport. I'm not positive on the model, but it is definitely an SA HD DVR (it isn't in front of me right now) Lately, sometimes when I turn it on I'll just get a gray or black screen with sound, but no picture. I've also had cases where I'm watching a program and it will just freeze up. The only fix to these problems is to reboot the thing.


I've had it for just over 2 years. I think it might just be on the way out. Any idea what could be causing these problems? Should I just return it to a TWC center for a new box? If I have to do this, what kind of box should I try to get (or be sure NOT to get).


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OSUBuckly* /forum/post/15564565
> 
> 
> I think perhaps my cable box might be dying. I have the Scientific American 8300 w/ Passport. I'm not positive on the model, but it is definitely an SA HD DVR (it isn't in front of me right now) Lately, sometimes when I turn it on I'll just get a gray or black screen with sound, but no picture. I've also had cases where I'm watching a program and it will just freeze up. The only fix to these problems is to reboot the thing.
> 
> 
> I've had it for just over 2 years. I think it might just be on the way out. Any idea what could be causing these problems? Should I just return it to a TWC center for a new box? If I have to do this, what kind of box should I try to get (or be sure NOT to get).



Could be a bad hard drive, I would get a new one, See if they have the new samsung dvr we have been hearing about and let us know. Otherwise it is HD or HDC plenty of posts about those, up to you.


----------



## zEli173

This will probably be one of my last posts in this thread. How do I cancel my service? Can I just show up at 23rd St. with my equipment or do I have to call first? Will they come pick up the stuff themselves without charging me?


Got FIOS installed today. The HD quality blows away TWC. Just stunning.


----------



## alleg23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zEli173* /forum/post/15567794
> 
> 
> This will probably be one of my last posts in this thread. How do I cancel my service? Can I just show up at 23rd St. with my equipment or do I have to call first? Will they come pick up the stuff themselves without charging me?
> 
> 
> Got FIOS installed today. The HD quality blows away TWC. Just stunning.



if you drop it off, you dont have to call.


do you really want to wait around for them to come pick it up?


you can call to cancel as soon as you want.


----------



## net_synapse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zEli173* /forum/post/15567794
> 
> 
> This will probably be one of my last posts in this thread. How do I cancel my service? Can I just show up at 23rd St. with my equipment or do I have to call first? Will they come pick up the stuff themselves without charging me?
> 
> 
> Got FIOS installed today. The HD quality blows away TWC. Just stunning.



Just take all equipment to 23rd St. and have them cancel your account.


I too am eagerly awaiting the arrival of FIOS so I can dump Time Warner.


Sadly they have not hit my location yet but when they do...........


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/15563971
> 
> 
> "The Weather Channel HD" Jeez what a waste of bandwidth



we don't have a bandwidth space problem


----------



## TompkinsSquare

Well just got the SA 8300HDC running Mysto working -- seemed it was just a matter of the supervisor reaching somewhat at the office who knew how to set the code for the box. (This escaped two previous customer service calls and one technician visit.)


At first glimpse, heres how it compares to the 8300HD running Passport.


No noticeable difference in picture quality.


The MYSTO software is a little buggy when switching from a HD channel to regular broadcast. I first get the picture and sound, then it blacks out for a few seconds before returning. However switching from one HD channel to another, or regular broadcast to another is normal.


I've gotten sound drop out once tonight where the sound just cut out completely -- never happened with the old passport box. I had to turn off the cable box and turn it back on.


The strange thing is my Apple iPhone can not be within 10 feet of the cable box. Incoming calls will pixelate the entire picture, freeze the image and drop out the sound. Broadcast quality will not return to normal during the entire phone call unless I walk about 10 ft. away from the cable box.


And of course the reason I got the box was the addition of Channel 700 HD Movies on Demand. Other than Ch. 699 -- I got the same abbreviated list of channels for lower Manhatttan


And yes, finally black sidebars!


----------



## hsimms




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zEli173* /forum/post/15567794
> 
> 
> This will probably be one of my last posts in this thread. How do I cancel my service? Can I just show up at 23rd St. with my equipment or do I have to call first? Will they come pick up the stuff themselves without charging me?
> 
> 
> Got FIOS installed today. The HD quality blows away TWC. Just stunning.



Good for you. You got it done. Just walk in with the STB and your cable modem if you have one. They wont stop the bill til then. I for one have few regrets. The NY Fios thread is sparsely attended. Yet, this NY TW thread is mostly complaints.


----------



## onovotny




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TompkinsSquare* /forum/post/15568102
> 
> 
> And yes, finally black sidebars!



Just as an fyi, black sidebars aren't always best, especially if you have a plasma tv. Grey is the best sidebar color for plasmas since it's not as high contrast so makes it slightly harder to get image retention. That said, any sidebar will eventually cause IR if left on w/o any variations.


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OSUBuckly* /forum/post/15564565
> 
> 
> I think perhaps my cable box might be dying. I have the Scientific American 8300 w/ Passport.



Several years use here on the same model. Recent glitches might just be the system changes taking place for added HD. Rare reboots here always fix problems. Serious frequent disruptions of DVR functions, despite reboots, call for a new DVR...IMO. -- John


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15567978
> 
> 
> we don't have a bandwidth space problem



I know, it is still taking up space though


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zEli173* /forum/post/15567794
> 
> 
> This will probably be one of my last posts in this thread. How do I cancel my service? Can I just show up at 23rd St. with my equipment or do I have to call first? Will they come pick up the stuff themselves without charging me?
> 
> 
> Got FIOS installed today. The HD quality blows away TWC. Just stunning.



I know FIOS is suppose to be better and I am going to suggest somethimg that would make you spend extra $$$$, but just like satelite tech suggest when they install you really should keep both FOR A MONTH OR 2. tHIS WAY YOU CAN MAKE SURE YOU don'r habe any issues or problems with the service. If, I mean a reallu big IF you stop TW and Fios is bot what they claim then you would have to pau to reactivate your TW service. There have been a fewm bot many just a few cases that I heard of people switching baxk. Anyway as for canceling you have many answers above. They will charge you to pick up the equipment but they also will cut your main feed


Hopefully, I do not see ytou here again which would mean FIOS has been good to you!


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TompkinsSquare* /forum/post/15568102
> 
> 
> Well just got the SA 8300HDC running Mysto working -- seemed it was just a matter of the supervisor reaching somewhat at the office who knew how to set the code for the box. (This escaped two previous customer service calls and one technician visit.)
> 
> 
> At first glimpse, heres how it compares to the 8300HD running Passport.
> 
> 
> No noticeable difference in picture quality.
> 
> 
> The MYSTO software is a little buggy when switching from a HD channel to regular broadcast. I first get the picture and sound, then it blacks out for a few seconds before returning. However switching from one HD channel to another, or regular broadcast to another is normal.
> 
> 
> I've gotten sound drop out once tonight where the sound just cut out completely -- never happened with the old passport box. I had to turn off the cable box and turn it back on.
> 
> 
> The strange thing is my Apple iPhone can not be within 10 feet of the cable box. Incoming calls will pixelate the entire picture, freeze the image and drop out the sound. Broadcast quality will not return to normal during the entire phone call unless I walk about 10 ft. away from the cable box.
> 
> 
> And of course the reason I got the box was the addition of Channel 700 HD Movies on Demand. Other than Ch. 699 -- I got the same abbreviated list of channels for lower Manhatttan
> 
> 
> And yes, finally black sidebars!



If you set the output resolution to only 1080i it will change channels faster


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/15554261
> 
> 
> Pause is actually the one trickplay function that works, for me anyway, on the Passport 8300HD with an external drive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My TWC Passport box (8300HD) zooms fine. The # key cycles through normal, zoom, and stretch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The OP seemed to indicate that he (and/or his wife) watched On-Demand shows, which I think are not a good fit for Tivo and cable cards.
> 
> 
> -barry



Yes, pause works, but I need to have the FF function so I can skip commercials. THAT is the function that is disabled when using an eternal drive.


Zoom does work, but I was talking about using zoom on a letterboxed SD program. The "zoom" on the 8300 zooms inside a 4:3 box. For this situation, zoom on the TV does the correct thing, zooms it to full screen.


Of course, now that we have SciFi, FX and USA in HD, I'll need this far, far less.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jch77yanks* /forum/post/15559719
> 
> 
> On a more positive note, has anybody been watching the Discovery HD Theater channel? Great content, stuff that was made for HD!



Ha... no fooling. I suspect that channel (along with NG HD and Disc HD) is "more responsible" for folks coughing up for HD TVs than anything else.


----------



## bigsid05

DiscHD is what really wowed me and got me hooked when I first started receiving HD programming several years ago.


----------



## nuttyinnyc

Ladies and gentlemen I have some great news for TV addicts with an HD passion. The Apricorn DVR Xpander 1TB eSATA Interface works. I am so happy that I can't explain in writing what a treasure this item is. H bugs no bites PLUG & PLAY!!!

I can't say it was trouble free becasue I had to get 2 of them. The first one was defective. But the 8300 informed me right away. But once I received the 2nd unit I as on my way. 125 hrs of extra HD recording time, no more rushing to watch shows becayse 20 hrs get filled so fast when you are a TV addict like myself.

While there are other hard drives to buy, I read there were many bugs associated with the others, while this model is designed for use with the SA 8300HDDVR,


The only issue whixh is a n 8399 issue when a drive is attached is rewinding and FF a live broadcast. but that is easily fixed bt oressing record. Yiu will have enough space for a long time so pressing record is a good save when tou need a break, The good thing with recrding is that even that ut shows no memory when you try to rewind, when you press record the DVR does save the entire program that you are watching. So you can FF and RW, You can just call it your personal Tape Delay viewing of the live program. Most people record before watching any way.so there is no issue here.


I highly recomend this purchase. I wish I bought it sooner because the unit came with a $50 rebate. But that expired 12/31 sorry!


----------



## Riverside_Guy

On skippage/glitchage, has anyone noticed these issues SEEM to be ever so slowly lessening? 3 weeks ago it was nasty, all the time, most channels. Seems now I can make it for a full hour with no skippage... let's see what happens to ALL of us in Manhattan on 2/4.


And here's a *very* board hint... UWS folks, think Q3 2009.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *onovotny* /forum/post/15569710
> 
> 
> Just as an fyi, black sidebars aren't always best, especially if you have a plasma tv. Grey is the best sidebar color for plasmas since it's not as high contrast so makes it slightly harder to get image retention. That said, any sidebar will eventually cause IR if left on w/o any variations.



Yes but... The gray sidebars on the Kuro can be set to vary intensity, based on the average luminance of the frame. Coupled with the 'orbiter', this makes it virtually impossible to get burn-in on these sets. I watch a lot of 4:3 content and would never have purchased my set without this feature.


A_C


----------



## carl2680




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/15570789
> 
> 
> On skippage/glitchage, has anyone noticed these issues SEEM to be ever so slowly lessening? 3 weeks ago it was nasty, all the time, most channels. Seems now I can make it for a full hour with no skippage... let's see what happens to ALL of us in Manhattan on 2/4.
> 
> 
> And here's a *very* board hint... UWS folks, think Q3 2009.



What do you mean with quarter 3?


I think the Viacom HD channels will hit the system at the end of next month or early march.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/15570779
> 
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen I have some great news for TV addicts with an HD passion. The Apricorn DVR Xpander 1TB eSATA Interface works. I am so happy that I can't explain in writing what a treasure this item is. H bugs no bites PLUG & PLAY!!!
> 
> I can't say it was trouble free becasue I had to get 2 of them. The first one was defective. But the 8300 informed me right away. But once I received the 2nd unit I as on my way. 125 hrs of extra HD recording time, no more rushing to watch shows becayse 20 hrs get filled so fast when you are a TV addict like myself.
> 
> While there are other hard drives to buy, I read there were many bugs associated with the others, while this model is designed for use with the SA 8300HDDVR,
> 
> 
> The only issue whixh is a n 8399 issue when a drive is attached is rewinding and FF a live broadcast. but that is easily fixed bt oressing record. Yiu will have enough space for a long time so pressing record is a good save when tou need a break, The good thing with recrding is that even that ut shows no memory when you try to rewind, when you press record the DVR does save the entire program that you are watching. So you can FF and RW, You can just call it your personal Tape Delay viewing of the live program. Most people record before watching any way.so there is no issue here.
> 
> 
> I highly recomend this purchase. I wish I bought it sooner because the unit came with a $50 rebate. But that expired 12/31 sorry!



I had the Western Digital My DVR Expander and it installed just as easily.


What about noise? I see the Apricorn uses a fan. The WD uses induction cooling and is virtually silent. Can you hear this drive at all?


A_C


----------



## nuttyinnyc

I have a task for some of you late TV watchers. While all this new HD stuff is great. U have already found myself hooked to MGMHD. A channel that shows uninterupted movies(with that lion roaring) all day. But the expantion glitches seem to be a constant with this channel. Almost every night I have expeWienced no sound from 12-6am. Has any one else experience this? Would someome be a good pal and check the channel out and see if your sound works?


Thanks guys.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/15570922
> 
> 
> I had the Western Digital My DVR Expander and it installed just as easily.
> 
> 
> What about noise? I see the Apricorn uses a fan. The WD uses induction cooling and is virtually silent. Can you hear this drive at all?
> 
> 
> A_C



While it does have a slight buzz the sound is a non-factor because the 8300 drowns the sound out. You would have ro be sitting righy next to it to hear it.


----------



## bigsid05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/15570779
> 
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen I have some great news for TV addicts with an HD passion. The Apricorn DVR Xpander 1TB eSATA Interface works. I am so happy that I can't explain in writing what a treasure this item is. H bugs no bites PLUG & PLAY!!!
> 
> I can't say it was trouble free becasue I had to get 2 of them. The first one was defective. But the 8300 informed me right away. But once I received the 2nd unit I as on my way. 125 hrs of extra HD recording time, no more rushing to watch shows becayse 20 hrs get filled so fast when you are a TV addict like myself.
> 
> While there are other hard drives to buy, I read there were many bugs associated with the others, while this model is designed for use with the SA 8300HDDVR,
> 
> 
> The only issue whixh is a n 8399 issue when a drive is attached is rewinding and FF a live broadcast. but that is easily fixed bt oressing record. Yiu will have enough space for a long time so pressing record is a good save when tou need a break, The good thing with recrding is that even that ut shows no memory when you try to rewind, when you press record the DVR does save the entire program that you are watching. So you can FF and RW, You can just call it your personal Tape Delay viewing of the live program. Most people record before watching any way.so there is no issue here.
> 
> 
> I highly recomend this purchase. I wish I bought it sooner because the unit came with a $50 rebate. But that expired 12/31 sorry!



How is this any different than using any other expansion drive? Losing the buffer features is what really sucks about expanding those things.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/15570835
> 
> 
> Yes but... The gray sidebars on the Kuro can be set to vary intensity, based on the average luminance of the frame. Coupled with the 'orbiter', this makes it virtually impossible to get burn-in on these sets. I watch a lot of 4:3 content and would never have purchased my set without this feature.
> 
> 
> A_C



I found gray to be extremely annoying when I had the 8300HD, they were so bright and I could not adjust them. Black is vastly better at least for LCD. One of my favorite features of the 8300HDC is the adjustable sidebar color.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/15571246
> 
> 
> I found gray to be extremely annoying when I had the 8300HD, they were so bright and I could not adjust them. *Black is vastly better at least for LCD*...



Well... for an LCD, black is really gray anyway


----------



## peterlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/15570789
> 
> 
> On skippage/glitchage, has anyone noticed these issues SEEM to be ever so slowly lessening? 3 weeks ago it was nasty, all the time, most channels. Seems now I can make it for a full hour with no skippage... let's see what happens to ALL of us in Manhattan on 2/4.
> 
> 
> And here's a *very* board hint... UWS folks, think Q3 2009.



Unfortunately, that isn't my experience (I'm in South Manhattan (57th and 11th ave) with a 8300HD Passport. If anything, it's gotten worse for me in the last couple days. I get skips on pretty much every channel or program I view or record. This includes channels CW 711 (probably the worst), ABC 707, MTV 20, USA 16, Showtime HD 666, Sci Fi 17, Travel 88, ABC Family 38 and Spike 36. These are all channels I watched in the last few days and every single one of them skipped. Until 2 weeks ago, the only channel that ever skipped _occasionally_ was CW 711. I called tech support last night and the guy said he had received several calls yesterday complaining about skipping. But he also said he fixed them all by "boosting the signal," whatever that means. I'm not optimistic his "solution" fixes anything but we'll see.


It's also occurred to me that maybe the DVR hard drive is dying and not recording properly. Every program that skipped was recorded so I will watch something live tonight while recording it and compare the two.


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigsid05* /forum/post/15571094
> 
> 
> How is this any different than using any other expansion drive? Losing the buffer features is what really sucks about expanding those things.



When I was looking for more space last year actually 2007, I was told to check here:


http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=516559 


While some people found sucess there were others that talked about big time issues which swayed me aay from picking up just any drive. Bit I waited and a good wait it was because in 2007 1tb drive were non exosting and 500gb was high, with a high price to go with it, But now there are thre xompanies that clkaim to be a DVR expander but this is the only one rgar clained to be for the 8300 which caught my eye. The $50 rebate was also a plus.


The buffer is an issue but if you record everyshow it is an easy fix. Jusy make sure you erase the show.


The only issue that I have is a TIVO thing. You have a long line of shows when you expand so if you watch only 1/2 hr shows you will have to search for the show you want. While Tivo has the folder system to seperate all the shows by name. Now that I have 50+ shows saved I see why my friends love their TIVO's


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/15571564
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, that isn't my experience (I'm in South Manhattan (57th and 11th ave) with a 8300HD Passport. If anything, it's gotten worse for me in the last couple days. I get skips on pretty much every channel or program I view or record. This includes channels CW 711 (probably the worst), ABC 707, MTV 20, USA 16, Showtime HD 666, Sci Fi 17, Travel 88, ABC Family 38 and Spike 36. These are all channels I watched in the last few days and every single one of them skipped. Until 2 weeks ago, the only channel that ever skipped _occasionally_ was CW 711. I called tech support last night and the guy said he had received several calls yesterday complaining about skipping. But he also said he fixed them all by "boosting the signal," whatever that means. I'm not optimistic his "solution" fixes anything but we'll see.
> 
> 
> It's also occurred to me that maybe the DVR hard drive is dying and not recording properly. Every program that skipped was recorded so I will watch something live tonight while recording it and compare the two.



I think you are just experiencing what we all are, I too am in S. Manhattan and am having skipping all over the place. Eventually they will fix it but it may be a while, this happened to me for years, stopped completely in the last year or so but now it has started again.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/15571357
> 
> 
> Well... for an LCD, black is really gray anyway



haha very true, but it still looks better, it was annoying on my old hd CRT as well.


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/15570779
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> The only issue whixh is a n 8399 issue when a drive is attached is rewinding and FF a live broadcast. but that is easily fixed bt oressing record. Yiu will have enough space for a long time so pressing record is a good save when tou need a break, The good thing with recrding is that even that ut shows no memory when you try to rewind, when you press record the DVR does save the entire program that you are watching. So you can FF and RW, You can just call it your personal Tape Delay viewing of the live program. Most people record before watching any way.so there is no issue here.
> 
> ...



I have an external drive too, and I love it. But, I do think you are underestimating the annoyance factor of losing the trickplay buffer. Your style of viewing seems to minimize the problem. I watch a lot of news and sports, and while recording all the news/sports shows that I watch does solve the problem, it is hardly "no issue". To review a 30 second item that just went by, I have to press record, choose to watch the recording, then rewind, and then after I'm through remember to delete the show. Maybe I'm lazy (OK, for sure I'm lazy), but generally I decide that I'm not willing to go through the effort, and I just don't rewind.


Prior to installing the hard disk, pressing the 30-second replay button was one of my most common presses. Now I cannot do it.


Still, on the whole, I agree with you that the luxury of having MUCH more storage space is worth the cost of losing REW/FF.


-barry


----------



## nuttyinnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/15572415
> 
> 
> I have an external drive too, and I love it. But, I do think you are underestimating the annoyance factor of losing the trickplay buffer. Your style of viewing seems to minimize the problem. I watch a lot of news and sports, and while recording all the news/sports shows that I watch does solve the problem, it is hardly "no issue". To review a 30 second item that just went by, I have to press record, choose to watch the recording, then rewind, and then after I'm through remember to delete the show. Maybe I'm lazy (OK, for sure I'm lazy), but generally I decide that I'm not willing to go through the effort, and I just don't rewind.
> 
> 
> Prior to installing the hard disk, pressing the 30-second replay button was one of my most common presses. Now I cannot do it.
> 
> 
> Still, on the whole, I agree with you that the luxury of having MUCH more storage space is worth the cost of losing REW/FF.
> 
> 
> -barry



The way you describe it, I see an issue but I never used the 30 sed back feature so it isn't something I would miss. Plus with this drive when "the burden" of pressing more than 2 buttoms is hard on my fingers. HA HA!

At least we both agree the sacrifice is well worth it.

It feels so good to have the peace ofmknd amd not rush to watch shows.


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuttyinnyc* /forum/post/15573430
> 
> 
> The way you describe it, I see an issue but I never used the 30 sed back feature so it isn't something I would miss. Plus with this drive when "the burden" of pressing more than 2 buttoms is hard on my fingers. HA HA!
> 
> At least we both agree the sacrifice is well worth it.
> 
> It feels so good to have the peace ofmknd amd not rush to watch shows.



I think we agree in quality, but not necessarily in quantity. I would not have said that adding the drive was "well worth it", just that it was "worth it". I felt it necessary to reply to your original posting because I think you painted too rosy a picture for some potential users. I have one friend, for example, who is constantly filling up his built in hard drive, but he would never add an external drive at the cost of rewind and FF. He watches only sports and news, and he feels like it's just not worth the "price" (meaning the effort, not the dollars).


-barry


----------



## lewisr

Just tried to schedule a bunch of recordings using "keyboard" entry mode on my 8300HDC (going to be away for a week.) One of the most frustrating experiences I have ever had.


That is all.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lewisr* /forum/post/15575647
> 
> 
> Just tried to schedule a bunch of recordings using "keyboard" entry mode on my 8300HDC (going to be away for a week.) One of the most frustrating experiences I have ever had.
> 
> 
> That is all.



Thank goodness I've held onto my 8300HD (Passport) and they haven't pushed Navigator on us like they did in some other TWC regions. Of course that means I can't watch HD On Demand, but I have so much HD content to watch on my DVR (w/external SATA drive) I'm hardly lacking for HD shows to watch!


...eagerly awaiting Feb. 4th!


----------



## lewisr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/15575679
> 
> 
> Thank goodness I've held onto my 8300HD (Passport) and they haven't pushed Navigator on us like they did in some other TWC regions. Of course that means I can't watch HD On Demand, but I have so much HD content to watch on my DVR (w/external SATA drive) I'm hardly lacking for HD shows to watch!
> 
> 
> ...eagerly awaiting Feb. 4th!



We have the older 8300HD in the bedroom and I scheduled some other shows in there and the difference in the UI was night-and-day.


I am not really an 8300HDC hater in general, but the show-scheduling UI is really, really poor.


Best,

Lewis


----------



## hansangb

I'm thinking of pulling the trigger on TivoHD. Anyone do this recently and can help me compare/contrast between the ODN/Mystro vs Tivo?


With the M Cablecard, I believe I can get two tuners with one cable card.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/15576733
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of pulling the trigger on TivoHD. Anyone do this recently and can help me compare/contrast between the ODN/Mystro vs Tivo?
> 
> 
> With the M Cablecard, I believe I can get two tuners with one cable card.



I seem to recall a post that said TWC told him M-cards weren't ready, so he got 2 cable cards.


I think anyone would say thew software is way better w/TiVo. So you should at the very least, do an accurate price comparison... the one issue I recall being hard to pin down was the actual TWC costs... as in EXACTLY how much is actually saved by dropping the STB. I think it's 7 bucks for a basic box, plus 10 for the DVR service. Te again, a LOT of us really like the HDXtra tier, so w/TWC DVR you pay 5 bucks more, without it, it's 8 bucks.


I'd also suggest you steal a page from how business accounts for costs... as in the original purchase price of a TiVo might be amortized over 36 months (3 years is typical for hardware).


One issue I have never gotten any real answers to is what happens if the TiVo breaks after it's one year warranty? This COULD be a bog gotcha... it would not surprise me if it cost 400+ bucks!


----------



## lee7n

No skipping or audio dropouts so far for me today in S. Manhattan


----------



## lee7n

Manhattan, Brooklyn/Queens, Mount Vernon


January 16, 2009


Time Warner Cable's agreements with programmers and broadcasters to carry their services and stations routinely expire from time to time. We are usually able to obtain renewals or extensions of such agreements, but in order to comply with applicable regulations, we must inform you when an agreement is about to expire. The following agreements are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services/stations in the near future:


Azteca America, BBC on Demand, Chinese Channel, Chinese Cinema, ComedyCentral, CV Network, E!, Encore, Encore Action, Encore Drama, Encore Love, Encore Mystery, Encore Western, Encore WAM, Fuel TV, Great American Country (GAC), Game Show Network, HD Net, HD Net Movie, HITN, Logo, MTV, MTV2, NBA TV, Nick Toons, Nickelodeon, Nick Too, Noggin, Palladia HD, ShopNBC, Spike TV, Starz, Starz in Black, Starz Cinema, Starz Comedy, Starz Edge, Starz Kids & Family, Style, Supercanal, The Arabic Channel, The N, RTVi, RAI, NGTV, TV Japan, TV Land, TV Polonia, VH-1, VH-1 Classic, Weather Channel, WFUT, WPIX, and WXTV.


In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers.


Due to a typographical error, please note, effective February 4th, Biography and History International will launch in all areas of Manhattan, and not just Northern Manhattan as previously announced. These services will launch on channels 143 and 130, respectively.


The previously scheduled launches of Spike HD and HSN HD in Southern Manhattan on February 4th have been postponed until further notice.


The previously scheduled renaming of Weather Plus (ch.161), slated to occur on February 21st, and its associated format changes, have been postponed until further notice.


Effective on or about February 16, 2009, Toon Disney will be renamed Disney XD. We will also launch TV Globo on ch. 512 and PFC Internacional on ch. 513.


Effective on or about March 5, 2009: National Geographic Channel on Demand (1016) will be discontinued. The content from this service will appear as a category on News & World on Demand, ch. 1015.


Effective on or about March 25, 2009, in Manhattan, WE (ch.59) will move from DTV to Standard service. In Mount Vernon, YES HD will move from 753 and 757, to 757 only.


You may downgrade or terminate service without charge at any time. Further, if carriage of a premium service is discontinued and you have incurred installation, upgrade or other one-time charges relating to such premium service within six months prior to the date of the change, you may elect to downgrade or terminate service within 30 days and obtain a rebate of any such charge.


----------



## zEli173




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/15578615
> 
> 
> 
> One issue I have never gotten any real answers to is what happens if the TiVo breaks after it's one year warranty? This COULD be a bog gotcha... it would not surprise me if it cost 400+ bucks!



I think when an out of warranty unit with lifetime service breaks TiVo will cut you a deal on a replacement. I'm not sure if the same is true on units that don't have a lifetime sub.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/15578615
> 
> 
> I seem to recall a post that said TWC told him M-cards weren't ready, so he got 2 cable cards.
> 
> 
> I think anyone would say thew software is way better w/TiVo. So you should at the very least, do an accurate price comparison... the one issue I recall being hard to pin down was the actual TWC costs... as in EXACTLY how much is actually saved by dropping the STB. I think it's 7 bucks for a basic box, plus 10 for the DVR service. Te again, a LOT of us really like the HDXtra tier, so w/TWC DVR you pay 5 bucks more, without it, it's 8 bucks.
> 
> 
> I'd also suggest you steal a page from how business accounts for costs... as in the original purchase price of a TiVo might be amortized over 36 months (3 years is typical for hardware).
> 
> 
> One issue I have never gotten any real answers to is what happens if the TiVo breaks after it's one year warranty? This COULD be a bog gotcha... it would not surprise me if it cost 400+ bucks!




Yup. I work for a fortune 10 company so recurring cost is what I want to remove. Up front capex is not an issue so long as I can break even relatively quickly. When I look at my bill, it looks like my rental cost is $900 over 36 months. With Tivo, I need to spend $600 up front. My break even is 24 months (there abouts) I would have to get the free tuning adapter (yet another power sucking alien and the M/S cards.


I'll have to confirm with TWC that the tuner adapter (to deal SDV) and M cards are available.


----------



## Berk32

New Northern Manhattan spreadsheet


(channels in the highest frequencies were shifted recently)

 

twcHD 1-17-09.zip 61.6572265625k . file


----------



## peterlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/15580607
> 
> 
> No skipping or audio dropouts so far for me today in S. Manhattan



Not for me. Programs on 711, 704 and 22 all skipped like crazy today.


----------



## jumbolaya

Is it just me or does fox sports hd just suck, like today game


----------



## carl2680




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jumbolaya* /forum/post/15587868
> 
> 
> Is it just me or does fox sports hd just suck, like today game



Fox sports HD sucks every sunday. the picture quality to me is not even 720p, but 480p streched. I am glad that the superbowl is on NBC this year.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/15593692
> 
> 
> Fox sports HD sucks every sunday. the picture quality to me is not even 720p, but 480p streched. I am glad that the superbowl is on NBC this year.



It's 100% NOT 480p stretched.... it may seem like widescreen-SD (the studio show definitely is), but its not stretched...


There is nothing stretched about it.


----------



## scott_bernstein

Did anyone else watch/DVR this?


I got the first showing in the afternoon on the DVR, and it looked SPECTACULAR. I mean, no breakups, no skips, a clearer picture than normal, no pixellation (even when they zoomed in on a drummer playing), etc.


And then when I got to deleting it, I noticed that it took up 12G on the hard drive, which is what we USED to get before they started adding more compression to our channels. (These days I average about 9G for a 2 hour program).


Wondering if TWC did some fiddling with the bitrates because they knew a LOT of people would be watching the Obama thing (HBO descrambled the signal for this)???


Either way, I'm grateful for the superior picture on this one yesterday, but it really frustrates me that it doesn't look that good EVERY DAY!!


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/15594813
> 
> 
> Did anyone else watch/DVR this?
> 
> 
> I got the first showing in the afternoon on the DVR, and it looked SPECTACULAR. I mean, no breakups, no skips, a clearer picture than normal, no pixellation (even when they zoomed in on a drummer playing), etc.
> 
> 
> And then when I got to deleting it, I noticed that it took up 12G on the hard drive, which is what we USED to get before they started adding more compression to our channels. (These days I average about 9G for a 2 hour program).
> 
> 
> Wondering if TWC did some fiddling with the bitrates because they knew a LOT of people would be watching the Obama thing (HBO descrambled the signal for this)???
> 
> 
> Either way, I'm grateful for the superior picture on this one yesterday, but it really frustrates me that it doesn't look that good EVERY DAY!!



It could be because HBO is now 1 of 2 channels in 1 QAM freq (used to be 1 of 3)


----------



## heinriph




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15593987
> 
> 
> It's 100% NOT 480p stretched.... it may seem like widescreen-SD (the studio show definitely is), but its not stretched...
> 
> 
> There is nothing stretched about it.



I've been wondering about that - the games themselves have seemed OK, but the studio portion has looked like crapola as long as I can remember - at least the long/wide studio shots.


----------



## JeffMoney

Now my TeamHd is out (411) says to call cus. service , i called them but no help he said its on there end give it a couple of hrs.. i bet it has something to do with now that the nba league pass is for free this week, which doesn't matter to me since i paid for it..


----------



## peterlee

Does anyone know if even "live" viewing of a channel is being streamed off the hard drive of the DVR? I am increasingly begun to wonder if the hard drive on my DVR is dying. Aside from swapping it out for a new one, which I'd like to avoid because I want to keep my 8300HD, is there a way to tell the difference between a skip or glitch in the video/audio from a hard drive error or a glitch in the transmission itself? I have watched programs live and they skip but if they're still streaming off the hard drive, perhaps that still doesn't rule out a problem with the DVR drive.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/15600248
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if even "live" viewing of a channel is being streamed off the hard drive of the DVR? I am increasingly begun to wonder if the hard drive on my DVR is dying. Aside from swapping it out for a new one, which I'd like to avoid because I want to keep my 8300HD, is there a way to tell the difference between a skip or glitch in the video/audio from a hard drive error or a glitch in the transmission itself? I have watched programs live and they skip but if they're still streaming off the hard drive, perhaps that still doesn't rule out a problem with the DVR drive.



well no - live content is not being streamed off the hard drive - but it is recording at all times. (actually - on the 8300hd, once you pause/rwd and the hit 'Live' - you are then watching off the buffer until you change the channel)


However, if there was a problem with the hard drive - you would know - you wouldn't just get innocent skips - you'd hear serious noises coming from the box.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/15594813
> 
> 
> Wondering if TWC did some fiddling with the bitrates because they knew a LOT of people would be watching the Obama thing (HBO descrambled the signal for this)???
> 
> 
> Either way, I'm grateful for the superior picture on this one yesterday, but it really frustrates me that it doesn't look that good EVERY DAY!!



100% agree. Soon we should be in a position (Manhattan) where there is a bit of "excess" bandwidth given the number of dropped analogs and added HD channels (compared to last summer). That CAN/SHOULD mean they CAN cut back a bit on reducing bit-rates.


Not only that, but I read we still have about 30 analog channels. Get rid of those and we COULD have enough bandwidth to possibly NOT further compress originating signals. Perhaps even enough to actually compete w/FIOS on quality of signal. Face it, even if we eventually get the 10 or so channels that never made 12/17, there simply aren't that many more HD channels out there.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/15600248
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if even "live" viewing of a channel is being streamed off the hard drive of the DVR? I am increasingly begun to wonder if the hard drive on my DVR is dying. Aside from swapping it out for a new one, which I'd like to avoid because I want to keep my 8300HD, is there a way to tell the difference between a skip or glitch in the video/audio from a hard drive error or a glitch in the transmission itself? I have watched programs live and they skip but if they're still streaming off the hard drive, perhaps that still doesn't rule out a problem with the DVR drive.




It would be inadvisable to open the box and swap the hard drive, just exchange for a new one if it ever breaks, but I do not think it is the drive it is just the same issue a lot of us are having.


----------



## Agent_C

It was almost comical how many times ABC messed up covering the Inauguration.


Lip-sync problems and stray camera shots were the order of the day it seemed… At one point they shot Obama through a glass partition, which distorted his face like a fun-house mirror. Tune into _The Soup_ for a replay on that one Friday night, I’m sure.


I think a few resumes will hit the street tomorrow at ABC.


Reminds me of the Celine Dion mike fiasco a few years back. 3+ heads rolled for that one...


A_C


----------



## alleg23

do we know when chillerhd will available?


----------



## moesess

has anyone noticed that their internet speeds are very slow at night, compared to daytime?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moesess* /forum/post/15609146
> 
> 
> has anyone noticed that their internet speeds are very slow at night, compared to daytime?



Well that's the nature of cable internet. Been that way for years.


You are sharing your bandwidth with your neighbors. The more people around you are using - the slower available speeds you will get.


Obviously more residential areas will be more busy at night.... people are at work during the day....


----------



## carl2680




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/15602194
> 
> 
> 100% agree. Soon we should be in a position (Manhattan) where there is a bit of "excess" bandwidth given the number of dropped analogs and added HD channels (compared to last summer). That CAN/SHOULD mean they CAN cut back a bit on reducing bit-rates.
> 
> 
> Not only that, but I read we still have about 30 analog channels. Get rid of those and we COULD have enough bandwidth to possibly NOT further compress originating signals. Perhaps even enough to actually compete w/FIOS on quality of signal. Face it, even if we eventually get the 10 or so channels that never made 12/17, there simply aren't that many more HD channels out there.



The problem is that they use that MPG2 code when companies like direcTV, and Verizon use MPG4 which is the better technology. We need higher bitrates.


----------



## moesess

i never noticed it being so bad as it has been in the last few days, im only getting download speed of 3000k now


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moesess* /forum/post/15609347
> 
> 
> i never noticed it being so bad as it has been in the last few days, im only getting download speed of 3000k now



probably more people streaming Obama videos recently


----------



## peterlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15609279
> 
> 
> Well that's the nature of cable internet. Been that way for years.
> 
> 
> You are sharing your bandwidth with your neighbors. The more people around you are using - the slower available speeds you will get.
> 
> 
> Obviously more residential areas will be more busy at night.... people are at work during the day....



In a properly implemented cable internet system, you should never have a noticeable degradable in your internet service unless every single person on the node is on the internet AND downloading large files for extended periods of times SIMULTANEOUSLY. Even the increased interest in the inauguration isn't a likely factor, especially since the OP said the problem started a couple days ago before the inauguration.


What's likely happening is that Time Warner has connected too many households into a neighborhood node such that even routine usage among the households attached to the node overloads it. If you visit the TWC Road Runner forums on DSLReports.com, you'll see that this is a longstanding problem for many frustrated Road Runner users in NYC. You shouldn't accept this as normal. The service degradation is the result of a poorly managed internet network, not an inevitable part of the cable infrastructure.


The only solution to the problem is to split the node and distribute the users between the new and old nodes. Unfortunately, that's not something a service tech can do or have much power to implement. I had this problem several months ago. I'd been in my apt for 3 years, never had internet speed issues. Then, I couldn't even surf CNN during the evening, it was so slow, worse than dialup because sites would timeout and not load at all. Multiple service calls did not solve the problem. The only way it got fixed was to file a complaint with the City's Department of Information Technology and Telecommunications. Here's the page:

http://www.nyc.gov/html/doitt/html/c...ice_form.shtml 


Time Warner responded when the City forwarded my complaint. I got a call from public relations department, followed by a call from a very senior and very competent technician who immediately recognized and diagnosed my problem. A couple weeks later, the node was split, the problem disappeared and I've never had Internet speed problems again. The fix took some time so you have to be a little patient but be persistent and don't accept it as inevitable. File a complaint with the DOITT. TWC was surprisingly and pleasantly responsive to my city-forwarded complaint.


FYI, my Internet service suddenly cut out tonight. When I called, an automated message said that pretty much all of the West Side of Manhattan was going to be out for service work that was going to affect both Internet and TV services. I have a faint hope it's related to the glitches and skipping. Fingers crossed, have a cable tech coming tomorrow who I will show the multiple recorded programs on my DVR that are absolutely unwatchable because they skip every 10 seconds.


----------



## BeachComber




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/15600248
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if even "live" viewing of a channel is being streamed off the hard drive of the DVR?



Despite what has been said by others, yes, all "live" viewing via a SA8300HD is done off the hard drive. You can see this for yourself by using only the internal drive which will result in no glitches and the external hard drive which will most likely give you glitches even when viewing "live".


----------



## BeachComber




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/15609290
> 
> 
> The problem is that they use that MPG2 code when companies like direcTV, and Verizon use MPG4 which is the better technology. We need higher bitrates.



Verizon does NOT use MPEG4. Except for the very latest DVR which has just come out, their installed base of STBs and DVRs does not have any MPEG4 support.


----------



## BeachComber




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15594849
> 
> 
> It could be because HBO is now 1 of 2 channels in 1 QAM freq (used to be 1 of 3)



Considering HBO peaks at 14.20 Mbps and a 256QAM is capable of 38.81, its not like much was being wasted at 3 per QAM. In fact, that small amount of a difference would almost be impossible to detect to the naked eye. Most professionals can only tell the difference once it approaches a difference of roughly 3Mbps without direct comparison and dividing up 4 Mbps between 3 channels would never meet that parameter.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeachComber* /forum/post/15610915
> 
> 
> Considering HBO peaks at 14.20 Mbps and a 256QAM is capable of 38.81, its not like much was being wasted at 3 per QAM. In fact, that small amount of a difference would almost be impossible to detect to the naked eye. Most professionals can only tell the difference once it approaches a difference of roughly 3Mbps without direct comparison and dividing up 4 Mbps between 3 channels would never meet that parameter.



considering the QAM frequency in question had 3 HD channels AND 1 SD channel - yes it was noticeable.


And lets say HBO, Showtime, and UnversalHD were all at about 14-15 Mbps max going to Time Warner... plus another 2-3 Mpbs for the SD channel... do the math....


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/15610238
> 
> 
> FYI, my Internet service suddenly cut out tonight. When I called, an automated message said that pretty much all of the West Side of Manhattan was going to be out for service work that was going to affect both Internet and TV services. I have a faint hope it's related to the glitches and skipping. Fingers crossed, have a cable tech coming tomorrow who I will show the multiple recorded programs on my DVR that are absolutely unwatchable because they skip every 10 seconds.



SoMan head or NoMan head? I'm North... I did watch one live show last night... no problems (Fringe).


The skippage is still around (always has been, the difference is the amount) but I find it ever so slightly better than 2 weeks ago. It was god awful after the 12/17 drop of new HD channels...


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeachComber* /forum/post/15610891
> 
> 
> Verizon does NOT use MPEG4. Except for the very latest DVR which has just come out, their installed base of STBs and DVRs does not have any MPEG4 support.



Do we know which DVR STBs have MPEG4 decoders? I recall that the latest ones Direct is handing out do... my guess would be that the Samsung 3090 (which doesn't yet seem deployed according to what I've read around AVS) does.


I think it's pretty clear 4 is a good update on 2. The big deal is one gets the same quality at a smaller file size.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15611727
> 
> 
> considering the QAM frequency in question had 3 HD channels AND 1 SD channel - yes it was noticeable.
> 
> 
> And lets say HBO, Showtime, and UnversalHD were all at about 14-15 Mbps max going to Time Warner... plus another 2-3 Mpbs for the SD channel... do the math....



Clearly noticeable to me, too. Admittedly I'm not your average viewer, but the difference was very clear to me. To my wife, on the other hand...maybe not so much.


----------



## lee7n

13 days to go in S. Manhattan for new HD channels!!


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/15621531
> 
> 
> 13 days to go in S. Manhattan for new HD channels!!



someone in your area should start 'looking' some may already be there (if any analog channels have gone snowy)


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15621820
> 
> 
> someone in your area should start 'looking' some may already be there (if any analog channels have gone snowy)



Berk -- would you suspect that they would show up in the same slotted locations as the ones in Northern Manhattan?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/15622050
> 
> 
> Berk -- would you suspect that they would show up in the same slotted locations as the ones in Northern Manhattan?



If everything else lines up......


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15622664
> 
> 
> If everything else lines up......




everything i pretty much the same except hallmark-hd, which is on freq 777 in S. Man.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15622664
> 
> 
> If everything else lines up......



I checked a few of the N. Man. frequencies about a week ago and there was nothing there yet.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/15623638
> 
> 
> everything i pretty much the same except hallmark-hd, which is on freq 777 in S. Man.



That shifted when the additions came in


----------



## broadwayblue

Anyone have any new info on NHL HD? Are we ever going to get it...or am I going to have to see that subscription service banner every day? Game HD is nice, but I'd rather get the extended NHL highlights in HD.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/15623900
> 
> 
> Anyone have any new info on NHL HD? Are we ever going to get it...or am I going to have to see that subscription service banner every day? Game HD is nice, but I'd rather get the extended NHL highlights in HD.



You can try calling and see if you can talk to someone with a brain there....

(I don't expect that to happen - so I haven't bothered - I had figured it would get fixed by now....)


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15621820
> 
> 
> someone in your area should start 'looking' some may already be there (if any analog channels have gone snowy)



Am I correct that the hdc cannot tune manually? The diagnostic screens are different then passport, as far as I know you can't adjust anything


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/15624337
> 
> 
> Am I correct that the hdc cannot tune manually? The diagnostic screens are different then passport, as far as I know you can't adjust anything



As far as I know - that is correct.


----------



## peterlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/15611845
> 
> 
> SoMan head or NoMan head? I'm North... I did watch one live show last night... no problems (Fringe).
> 
> 
> The skippage is still around (always has been, the difference is the amount) but I find it ever so slightly better than 2 weeks ago. It was god awful after the 12/17 drop of new HD channels...



I'm South Manhattan, 57th and 11th Ave. I also watched Fringe on 705 but it glitched for me.


The service tech came yesterday. He checked the bit error rates for the tuners on the diagnostic screen and said it was showing about 20% data loss, which he wasn't all that bad. He changed the cable wiring and the bit errors disappeared but as we watched programming - specifically, CNN 710 - it still glitched but there wasn't any spike in the bit error rate, which he said you would expect if it's a transmission problem. I forgot to ask him what if the problem isn't my local wiring but the glitches are being introduced into the signal at the main transmission point, would the bit error rate still spike? In any case, I guess I should replace the DVR just to confirm or eliminate it as the cause but I've got a lot of saved programs on it I'd hate to lose, especially if I get a new box and programs still skip. I'm having a second DVR temporarily installed, that way, I can see keep my DVR while seeing if the skips occur with a second box.


Of course, when I got home after work yesterday, I discovered my service was out, TV and internet. It was still out this morning when I left the apt. It appears my entire building is out. It's a very localized problem because the automated message says there's a service interruption between 57 and 58th street, between 11th and 12th avenue, and my building is the only building on the entire block.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/15623900
> 
> 
> Anyone have any new info on NHL HD? Are we ever going to get it...or am I going to have to see that subscription service banner every day? Game HD is nice, but I'd rather get the extended NHL highlights in HD.



As it's been over a month now, I daresay that despite what they said, it is NOT a part of HDNet.


I'm still kinda confused as to exactly what GameHD actually is... it shows on 2 separate channels, but I'm told it's the same thing. Doesn't one have to subscribe to one of the sports packages to get anything ON that channel?


----------



## ensyed

If my sis subscribes to TWC but no box... can she just plug her new TV in the wall directly. I am asking bc on TWC's website basic cable is 14.95. She is paying $60 with a cable box and no DVR capability.


And will she get HD channels this way?


She does not care about the premium channels only the basic ones you get Free OTA. She is in manhattan in the middle of hi rises so I doubt she will get a stable lock with an antenna... if there is one on her building.


Thanks


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/15624772
> 
> 
> I guess I should replace the DVR just to confirm or eliminate it as the cause but I've got a lot of saved programs on it I'd hate to lose, especially if I get a new box and programs still skip.



I actually sat down to power my way through a huge amount of previously recorded stuff on my DVR before the big 12/17 drop... not knowing if part of the plan COULD have been a conversion to MDN (such conversions have, upon occasion, wiped out folks previous recordings). But no conversion and I didn;'t lose anything. BUT I'm down to under 10 hours of HD content... fwiw, a LOT of that old content was SD material, so I had a LOT of it. All that SD is now in HD with the channel drop.


Your big drop is 2/4 I think. It's possible it may start to get better in the 4th weeks of the new channels??? I was thinking that maybe SouMan will be better of then we were because we got the drop frst...


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/15629581
> 
> 
> As it's been over a month now, I daresay that despite what they said, it is NOT a part of HDNet.
> 
> 
> I'm still kinda confused as to exactly what GameHD actually is... it shows on 2 separate channels, but I'm told it's the same thing. Doesn't one have to subscribe to one of the sports packages to get anything ON that channel?



(HDXtra)



and yes - its for MLB Extra Innings and NHL Center Ice


(TeamHD on 411 is for NBA League Pass HD)


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ensyed* /forum/post/15629618
> 
> 
> If my sis subscribes to TWC but no box... can she just plug her new TV in the wall directly. I am asking bc on TWC's website basic cable is 14.95. She is paying $60 with a cable box and no DVR capability.
> 
> 
> And will she get HD channels this way?
> 
> 
> She does not care about the premium channels only the basic ones you get Free OTA. She is in manhattan in the middle of hi rises so I doubt she will get a stable lock with an antenna... if there is one on her building.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Yes, she should be able to get the locals in HD just by plugging in the cable directly into a TV with a digital QAM tuner built in (most TVs sold in a store over the last bunch of years)


But there aren't many other channels available. If all she cares about are the channels one could get with an antenna - then she's fine.


Plug in the cable - run a scan - and thats it. (Just note that the channel #s may seem confusing and will take time to get used to... it won't be as simple as ch 7/707 for WABC)


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/15629620
> 
> 
> I actually sat down to power my way through a huge amount of previously recorded stuff on my DVR before the big 12/17 drop... not knowing if part of the plan COULD have been a conversion to MDN (such conversions have, upon occasion, wiped out folks previous recordings). But no conversion and I didn;'t lose anything. BUT I'm down to under 10 hours of HD content... fwiw, a LOT of that old content was SD material, so I had a LOT of it. All that SD is now in HD with the channel drop.
> 
> 
> Your big drop is 2/4 I think. It's possible it may start to get better in the 4th weeks of the new channels??? I was thinking that maybe SouMan will be better of then we were because we got the drop frst...



We're 2 completely separate systems - they're most likely going to have to go thru similar 'growing pains'.


----------



## j7f

sooooooooooo...

here's the day so far. just to share my frustrations. and, a few laughs, i suppose.


i work from home.

so, i'm always here...tv on, phone going, surfing through the interwebs. (yep...twc triple play)


was on a conference call when my digital phone just...well, it just dropped. no signal.

i walk over to the modem...yep...out. no signal.


now, i was annoyed b/c this was the 2nd time in 2 days. yesterday, i let it go b/c i wasn't on the net or the phone. just doing some work on the pc. i didn't have the energy to call it in.


today, was a nuisance. i was on a conference call.


i call it in. i get the twc national service desk. i immediately ask to be transferred to a local person. the odds of ACTUALLY being serviced by a local person is usually very small...why would i put myself through marginally LESS service by dealing w/ the national service desk, right? right. they're awful.


so, i get transferred over. i try to do it all the right way. punch in right numbers, say the right words, etc. i get the completely automated "let's walk through the modem loss issue" prompts. i figure, ok. fine. i'll buckle.


we all know all it does is send a new signal when you're modem is off and runs a few diagnostics. so, of course it wasn't going to work. it didn't.


i now say to the system..."AGENT."

finally, i get an agent. he goes through the same bells and whistles as the automated agent. nothing works. he tries a few "new" and "different" things...nothing.


i'm annoyed and supposed to be on another conference call...so, i hang up.

i use my cell phone for the conference call and decide to call twc back later.


an hour later i call back. by this time my modem has come back on.

now i'm just calling to complain.

i get another agent. somewhat nice, mildly ineffective. apologises for whatever issues i've been having. offers to prorate my internet for the month for the 2 days. that comes to about 2 dollars. i laugh. nope, that's not going to cut it.

so, he offers me some free movie channels. i get most of them as it is...but, what the hell. i'm bored w/ all of this at this point. so, i say sure. just get me off the phone. so, go with starz. i'll never watch it...but, what the F. i give up.


he tells me to go check my tv and make sure the starz channels are activated. i change the channel. not only do the starz channels come in glitchy, pixelated and with terrible sound...but, the rest of my HD lineup is now crap. ALSO glitchy, pixelated and w/ bad sound.


so, he runs me through the usual garbage: unplug, reboot, check signal. blah, blah, blah.

of course...doesn't work.

asks me if i use monster cables? really? monster cables? what a dumba$$. tells me to change to component cables [i use hdmi] b/c that's usually the problem.

what? that's usually the problem? on what planet?

are these guys ALL raging idiots?

i know they're not b/c i've dealt w/ a few who knew their heads from their a$$es.

this guy...not so much.


now my system's all messed up. my hd channels are crappy and i get free movies i'll probably never watch.


here's a kicker for you guys, tho.

i live in S. manhattan. 43rd st. i asked him what the date is for the new hd channels being added to the lineup.

know what he says to me?

oh, sir, as i'm looking here there aren't any channels being added. there's one spanish channel that is changing its name, though?

is that what you were asking for?

uh....no. not even remotely related to what i was asking for.


grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!

arggggggggggggggg!!!!!


gee...do you think i'm going to have to call back later to get someone to clean up his mess?


yep. it's going to be messy.


sigh.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *j7f* /forum/post/15631850
> 
> 
> sooooooooooo...
> 
> here's the day so far. just to share my frustrations. and, a few laughs, i suppose.


*>are these guys ALL raging idiots?*


Many of them are, but the biggest problem in the TWC organization is a shocking lack of communication.


The people you call for support have absolutely no clue whatsoever what's happening within the network.


Your whole exercise was unfortunately, a complete waste of time.


A_C


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *j7f* /forum/post/15631850
> 
> 
> now my system's all messed up. my hd channels are crappy and i get free movies i'll probably never watch.
> 
> 
> here's a kicker for you guys, tho.
> 
> i live in S. manhattan. 43rd st. i asked him what the date is for the new hd channels being added to the lineup.
> 
> know what he says to me?
> 
> oh, sir, as i'm looking here there aren't any channels being added. there's one spanish channel that is changing its name, though?



1. Sounds like you're having a signal problem in your apartment (unless there's an outage issue in your neighborhood) -- you need to make a service appointment to get a tech out there to check the signal levels.



2. The robots on the phone know nothing about new service additions, so don't trust them.


----------



## lee7n




j7f said:


> sooooooooooo...
> 
> here's the day so far. just to share my frustrations. and, a few laughs, i suppose.
> 
> 
> The date is Feb 4, it was on twc website a few weeks back, don't worry that is the date


----------



## hansangb

Blame TWC for not training their people but don't blame the people. If you get hired to do a $8/hr job, you get $8/hr like quality. It is what it is. People who care to read/post on AVS aren't your mom&pop types that believe HDMI is the problem because the CS told them that was the problem. Because of the HDCP issues, I'm sure CS's were told, "if they have HDMI, tell them to use component"


----------



## Riverside_Guy

My favorite is the CSR who told me to have my little sister stick one finger in the cable box and the other in the TV... said I'd get a great picture!


----------



## j7f




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *j7f* /forum/post/15631850
> 
> 
> sooooooooooo...
> 
> here's the day so far. just to share my frustrations. and, a few laughs, i suppose.
> 
> 
> i work from home.
> 
> so, i'm always here...tv on, phone going, surfing through the interwebs. (yep...twc triple play)
> 
> 
> was on a conference call when my digital phone just...well, it just dropped. no signal.
> 
> i walk over to the modem...yep...out. no signal.
> 
> 
> now, i was annoyed b/c this was the 2nd time in 2 days. yesterday, i let it go b/c i wasn't on the net or the phone. just doing some work on the pc. i didn't have the energy to call it in.
> 
> 
> today, was a nuisance. i was on a conference call.
> 
> 
> i call it in. i get the twc national service desk. i immediately ask to be transferred to a local person. the odds of ACTUALLY being serviced by a local person is usually very small...why would i put myself through marginally LESS service by dealing w/ the national service desk, right? right. they're awful.
> 
> 
> so, i get transferred over. i try to do it all the right way. punch in right numbers, say the right words, etc. i get the completely automated "let's walk through the modem loss issue" prompts. i figure, ok. fine. i'll buckle.
> 
> 
> we all know all it does is send a new signal when you're modem is off and runs a few diagnostics. so, of course it wasn't going to work. it didn't.
> 
> 
> i now say to the system..."AGENT."
> 
> finally, i get an agent. he goes through the same bells and whistles as the automated agent. nothing works. he tries a few "new" and "different" things...nothing.
> 
> 
> i'm annoyed and supposed to be on another conference call...so, i hang up.
> 
> i use my cell phone for the conference call and decide to call twc back later.
> 
> 
> an hour later i call back. by this time my modem has come back on.
> 
> now i'm just calling to complain.
> 
> i get another agent. somewhat nice, mildly ineffective. apologises for whatever issues i've been having. offers to prorate my internet for the month for the 2 days. that comes to about 2 dollars. i laugh. nope, that's not going to cut it.
> 
> so, he offers me some free movie channels. i get most of them as it is...but, what the hell. i'm bored w/ all of this at this point. so, i say sure. just get me off the phone. so, go with starz. i'll never watch it...but, what the F. i give up.
> 
> 
> he tells me to go check my tv and make sure the starz channels are activated. i change the channel. not only do the starz channels come in glitchy, pixelated and with terrible sound...but, the rest of my HD lineup is now crap. ALSO glitchy, pixelated and w/ bad sound.
> 
> 
> so, he runs me through the usual garbage: unplug, reboot, check signal. blah, blah, blah.
> 
> of course...doesn't work.
> 
> asks me if i use monster cables? really? monster cables? what a dumba$$. tells me to change to component cables [i use hdmi] b/c that's usually the problem.
> 
> what? that's usually the problem? on what planet?
> 
> are these guys ALL raging idiots?
> 
> i know they're not b/c i've dealt w/ a few who knew their heads from their a$$es.
> 
> this guy...not so much.
> 
> 
> now my system's all messed up. my hd channels are crappy and i get free movies i'll probably never watch.
> 
> 
> here's a kicker for you guys, tho.
> 
> i live in S. manhattan. 43rd st. i asked him what the date is for the new hd channels being added to the lineup.
> 
> know what he says to me?
> 
> oh, sir, as i'm looking here there aren't any channels being added. there's one spanish channel that is changing its name, though?
> 
> is that what you were asking for?
> 
> uh....no. not even remotely related to what i was asking for.
> 
> 
> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> arggggggggggggggg!!!!!
> 
> 
> gee...do you think i'm going to have to call back later to get someone to clean up his mess?
> 
> 
> yep. it's going to be messy.
> 
> 
> sigh.



wow...i was just venting. i can't believe i got the varied responses i did.


i've been dealing w/ twc now for several years. there have been bright spots...then, there are days like yesterday.


agent c: aside from my frustration, definitely not a complete waste of time. what i've learned over the years is this: if there's a problem, call them so they can at least log it into your account history. having a history has ALWAYS worked to my advantage. believe me. you'd be surprised at how well they've treated me just b/c they know i'm not making anything up and not calling just to cause trouble. it's right there in front of them on the account screen. you have a better argument if there's proof. this tactic has surprised even me. it's gone WAY beyond anything to do w/ free cable or credit to my account. just for being polite and having a history. always call. be nice, but always call.


scott_bernstein: nah. not a signal problem. everything was free and clear just before he added the starz. immediately afterward: mess. it cleared up a few hours and a phone call later.


lee: thanks for confirming the date. i had read here it might be changing. that's why i asked the csr.



hansangb: believe you me...it's a rare day that i blame the CSRs and techs. poor CSRs aren't ever given updated info. definitely makes their jobs harder. it's gotta be a ridiculously difficult job. constantly dealing w/ nasty and vulgar people...no one calls in just to say nice things, right? besides, i've learned that the best way to get things done...kill 'em w/ kindness. they're happier to help someone who treats them well, rather than someone who treats them poorly.



feb 4th or bust!


----------



## peterlee

It looks like my skipping and freezing problems were caused by a dying DVR. I swapped my 8300HD and the skipping has completely stopped. I had a suspicion the DVR was the problem because I noticed a pattern where the problems only occurred when the DVR was almost full. If I watched or recorded an SD program that didn't max out the hard drive, there were no errors. But when I recorded an HD show that would almost fill the hard drive, the skipping began. And I noticed the first 20 minutes of the HD program would be fine then the skipping would show up for the remainder of the show and every other show subsequently recorded. I suspect there were a lot of bad sectors on that part of the hard drive.


Incidentally, the 23rd street Manhattan office still has 8300HD boxes. I was able to get another 8300HD to replace my dying one.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/15647489
> 
> 
> It looks like my skipping and freezing problems were caused by a dying DVR. I swapped my 8300HD and the skipping has completely stopped. I had a suspicion the DVR was the problem because I noticed a pattern where the problems only occurred when the DVR was almost full. If I watched or recorded an SD program that didn't max out the hard drive, there were no errors. But when I recorded an HD show that would almost fill the hard drive, the skipping began. And I noticed the first 20 minutes of the HD program would be fine then the skipping would show up for the remainder of the show and every other show subsequently recorded. I suspect there were a lot of bad sectors on that part of the hard drive.
> 
> 
> Incidentally, the 23rd street Manhattan office still has 8300HD boxes. I was able to get another 8300HD to replace my dying one.



The 8300HD boxes are available thanks to people swapping them for HDC boxes to get HD Ondemand.


----------



## peterlee

I'm curious, how good in the quality of HD On Demand? I'd guess nothing beats standalone HD media like Blu-ray and I also assume HD On Demand is more compressed and not as good as regular TWC-transmitted HD programming. But where does it stand compared to the HD downloads from services like iTunes, PS3, Xbox, Netflix, etc?


----------



## jch77yanks

HD showcase on demand never works for me... It keeps saying that the "program is unavailable at this time, please try again later". All of the SD on demand content works just fine.


----------



## jfischetti




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/15647489
> 
> 
> It looks like my skipping and freezing problems were caused by a dying DVR. .




I have a Tivo with cablecards and i have never seen any pixelation or freezing.


I wonder if most of those problems are caused by the crap DVRs that TWC gives you.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jfischetti* /forum/post/15655016
> 
> 
> I have a Tivo with cablecards and i have never seen any pixelation or freezing.
> 
> 
> I wonder if most of those problems are caused by the crap DVRs that TWC gives you.



I think most of us agree that the pixelation, audio dropouts are being caused by the upgrades twc is making here in NY. I never had a problem ever with the HDC freezing until they started adding all these channels. Many people began complaining all at the same time with the same issues. Seems unlikely that a bunch of dvr's on avs forum would all die at the same time. I would just wait it out and hopefully the will fix it soon.


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/15649560
> 
> 
> I'm curious, how good in the quality of HD On Demand? I'd guess nothing beats standalone HD media like Blu-ray and I also assume HD On Demand is more compressed and not as good as regular TWC-transmitted HD programming. But where does it stand compared to the HD downloads from services like iTunes, PS3, Xbox, Netflix, etc?



Saw "Dark Knight" on HD OD, looked pretty spectacular (except I thought the movie itself was overhyped cartoon fare).


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jfischetti* /forum/post/15655016
> 
> 
> I have a Tivo with cablecards and i have never seen any pixelation or freezing.
> 
> 
> I wonder if most of those problems are caused by the crap DVRs that TWC gives you.



I think the box/DVR plays more of a role in determining picture quality than we typically assume. A TWC field supervisor once told me the best HD picture he sees are from people with Tivo's.


Only problem is, any and all problems you have will be blamed in the Tivo by TWC crack support staff.


A_C


----------



## JeffMoney

Not again!!!


my MGMHD (796) & TEAMHD (411) have blank screens , the channel is not clicking right , this happen before when they added new hd channels in the past. im tired of calling them, because all they like to say its you box or its your side do you want us to send a tech..

when we all now its on there end..

anyone have the same problem??


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/15658263
> 
> 
> Not again!!!
> 
> 
> my MGMHD (796) & TEAMHD (411) have blank screens , the channel is not clicking right , this happen before when they added new hd channels in the past. im tired of calling them, because all they like to say its you box or its your side do you want us to send a tech..
> 
> when we all now its on there end..
> 
> anyone have the same problem??



Right you are. Totally blank on my screen, too.


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/15658263
> 
> 
> Not again!!!
> 
> 
> my MGMHD (796) & TEAMHD (411) have blank screens , the channel is not clicking right , this happen before when they added new hd channels in the past. im tired of calling them, because all they like to say its you box or its your side do you want us to send a tech..
> 
> when we all now its on there end..
> 
> anyone have the same problem??



796 is working in Flushing.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jfischetti* /forum/post/15655016
> 
> 
> I have a Tivo with cablecards and i have never seen any pixelation or freezing.
> 
> 
> I wonder if most of those problems are caused by the crap DVRs that TWC gives you.




Are you using the free Tuning Adapter to get Tivo to work with TWC?


And are you using an M Card (one card) or do you have S Card (two cards, one for each tuner)?


thanks


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacAlert* /forum/post/15658517
> 
> 
> 796 is working in Flushing.



It's still a no-go here in jackson heights....


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/15658263
> 
> 
> Not again!!!
> 
> 
> my MGMHD (796) & TEAMHD (411) have blank screens , the channel is not clicking right , this happen before when they added new hd channels in the past. im tired of calling them, because all they like to say its you box or its your side do you want us to send a tech..
> 
> when we all now its on there end..
> 
> anyone have the same problem??



411 is, I believe, a channel you only get when subscribed to one of the sports tiers... it is showing me the "you must subscribe" notice. 796 comes in just fine. So it's probably a head end issue, rather than system wide.


----------



## jfischetti




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/15659096
> 
> 
> Are you using the free Tuning Adapter to get Tivo to work with TWC?
> 
> 
> And are you using an M Card (one card) or do you have S Card (two cards, one for each tuner)?
> 
> thanks




From what i've heard and experienced, they are not using SDV in NYC - so no Tuning adapters are needed.


When they came to install the CableCard in the Middle of Dec, they gave me a single MCard.


I have had no problems whatsoever with picture in HD. The only glitch i've seen is sometimes it will take a few secs for an HD channel to come on the screen. But even that "issue" is few and far between an actual problem -- it only happens once and a while.


I can't wait for the new HD channels on 2/4 in NYC.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacAlert* /forum/post/15658517
> 
> 
> 796 is working in Flushing.



I will not have any of there channels ontill Feb 4,







Im on the UWS,(s.Man.)Im i right??







Any new Samsung cable box like the DVR box at 23st.??


----------



## JeffMoney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/15663528
> 
> 
> 411 is, I believe, a channel you only get when subscribed to one of the sports tiers... it is showing me the "you must subscribe" notice. 796 comes in just fine. So it's probably a head end issue, rather than system wide.



well i do get both packages and still have a blank screen, so i called and they said there is a outage in the area. who knows what is really going on, just fix it..


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jfischetti* /forum/post/15663884
> 
> 
> From what i've heard and experienced, they are not using SDV in NYC - so no Tuning adapters are needed.
> 
> 
> When they came to install the CableCard in the Middle of Dec, they gave me a single MCard.
> 
> 
> I have had no problems whatsoever with picture in HD. The only glitch i've seen is sometimes it will take a few secs for an HD channel to come on the screen. But even that "issue" is few and far between an actual problem -- it only happens once and a while.
> 
> 
> I can't wait for the new HD channels on 2/4 in NYC.




Interesting. i thought all the new channels were using SDV. Thanks for the info! Much appreciated.


----------



## Pinkygen

Hello everyone. First time on this forum, but I have a question egarding the 5010 and my cable box.


I am very much a newbie when it comes to these issues, my 5010 replaced a small TV I bought off Craigslist. When I got the 5010 hooked up, the TW people hooked it up with component cable. Later, upon discovering what exactly HDMI was, bought a 1.3 cable off monoprice and hooked it up to the cable box and TV. I have the following two issues.


1. Whenever I change from a TV station displaying at one resolution (CNN at 1080i) to another resolution (720p), I get a green flicker on the screen for 1-2 seconds. Reading around the forums, I assume this is the TV decoding what resolution the feed is at? It also looks like there is no way around this, aside from telling the cable box to output everything at 1080i. But I don't think I want this option as I have been told I would rather have the Pioneer upscale the signal versus having the cable box do it. Are my assumptions correct?


2. More pressing is when a 720p HD channel is broadcasting a program not in HD. (Like Fox showing an old Seinfeld or Scrubs). These images look very grainy and horrible, and I think the non-HD channel shows a better image than the HD one. (The picture on regular Fox is better than the picture on Fox HD). Also, a grainy white bar appears at the top of the screen on certain 720p channels like Fox HD (but not ABC or ESPN) when its displaying a non-HD program. It's like it hasn't accurately sized the picture. Is this how its supposed to look, or is there a way I can fix this with the settings on the TV or cable box?


Thanks


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pinkygen* /forum/post/15665770
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. First time on this forum, but I have a question egarding the 5010 and my cable box.
> 
> 
> I am very much a newbie when it comes to these issues, my 5010 replaced a small TV I bought off Craigslist. When I got the 5010 hooked up, the TW people hooked it up with component cable. Later, upon discovering what exactly HDMI was, bought a 1.3 cable off monoprice and hooked it up to the cable box and TV. I have the following two issues.
> 
> 
> 1. Whenever I change from a TV station displaying at one resolution (CNN at 1080i) to another resolution (720p), I get a green flicker on the screen for 1-2 seconds. Reading around the forums, I assume this is the TV decoding what resolution the feed is at? It also looks like there is no way around this, aside from telling the cable box to output everything at 1080i. But I don't think I want this option as I have been told I would rather have the Pioneer upscale the signal versus having the cable box do it. Are my assumptions correct?
> 
> 
> 2. More pressing is when a 720p HD channel is broadcasting a program not in HD. (Like Fox showing an old Seinfeld or Scrubs). These images look very grainy and horrible, and I think the non-HD channel shows a better image than the HD one. (The picture on regular Fox is better than the picture on Fox HD). Also, a grainy white bar appears at the top of the screen on certain 720p channels like Fox HD (but not ABC or ESPN) when its displaying a non-HD program. It's like it hasn't accurately sized the picture. Is this how its supposed to look, or is there a way I can fix this with the settings on the TV or cable box?
> 
> 
> Thanks



1) Yeah thats standard. TV needs to switch resolutions - so you have to deal with that.


2) Well, now that you are getting 'the full' picture, you are seeing that the picture has extra information up and around - on 'normal' older TVs, the outer edges are cut off, so thats not seen. Most TVs can be adjusted to cut off those edges, if they bother you. (And its not a problem for just 720p channels.)


Most networks assume that TVs will have some level of overscan, so you'll sometimes notice graphics that don't quite go all the way across the screen.


----------



## Digiti

Can anyone explain to me why G4 692 is now TV1 HD? Am I missing something? Thanks.


----------



## sofrustrated

we have a scientific america 8300hcd and today it just stopped. lost all our shows and can't tape anything now. life with commercials is painful, not to mention being a hostage to what's on now. anyway, re-booted, unplugged - no joy. called twc and they said hard drive is full. is there anything we can do now, short of changing box? your help much appreciated.


----------



## alleg23

is it full?


can you list and delete?


try an external drive?


----------



## sofrustrated

our list is empty but it says it is full but when we go to the list it says "no shows saved".


----------



## carl2680




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Digiti* /forum/post/15669621
> 
> 
> Can anyone explain to me why G4 692 is now TV1 HD? Am I missing something? Thanks.



everyone is getting that error right now. Anyway G4 on 692 doesn't have any content in HD. These cable channels should go HD once they offer content in that format.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/15671005
> 
> 
> everyone is getting that error right now. Anyway G4 on 692 doesn't have any content in HD. These cable channels should go HD once they offer content in that format.



Doesn't bother me - we have plenty of space. Add everything available.


----------



## skanter1

It seems the senate has postponed the switch to all-digital 4 months!

http://iptv.tmcnet.com/topics/iptv/a...-vote-next.htm 


Will this affect TWC and HD channels?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/15671729
> 
> 
> It seems the senate has postponed the switch to all-digital 4 months!
> 
> http://iptv.tmcnet.com/topics/iptv/a...-vote-next.htm
> 
> 
> Will this affect TWC and HD channels?



why would it?


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15671785
> 
> 
> why would it?



Expected extra bandwidth.


----------



## johnosolis

Regarding the likely delay in the digital transition ...


The Senate has approved the bill delaying the mandatory transition. The House of Representatives has not yet voted on the bill. The President has already expressed his support and is sure to sign the bill if it comes to his desk.


The bill, however, simply delays the mandatory termination of analog TV broadcasts from February to June. It does not, however, prevent a broadcaster from sticking to the original February 17th schedule if they so desire. Broadcasters will not be REQUIRED to continue to transmit analog signals. The bill simply ALLOWS broadcasters to delay four months.


As for the impact on Cable TV subscribers - - nil. Cable TV providers have already promised to continue to provide analog versions of digital broadcasts for (I believe) three years after February 17th. There will NOT be any additional cable bandwith available by reason of the broadcast transition, as cable providers will still continue to provide subscribers with duplicate channels in both formats.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Digiti* /forum/post/15669621
> 
> 
> Can anyone explain to me why G4 692 is now TV1 HD? Am I missing something? Thanks.



Ha, I noticed that last night... the guide data is 100% wrong for what is actually playing on that channel. I thought we were supposed to be getting both channels??


----------



## lee7n

They hid the channel changes pretty good on their new website, this should save you guys some time


http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...elchanges.html


----------



## allstar3970

is there a link or does anybody have a list of the HD channels Southern Manhattan is supposed to get on Feb 4?


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/15673498
> 
> 
> They hid the channel changes pretty good on their new website, this should save you guys some time
> 
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...elchanges.html



Wow, that new site is so slow.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allstar3970* /forum/post/15673947
> 
> 
> is there a link or does anybody have a list of the HD channels Southern Manhattan is supposed to get on Feb 4?



TWC took down the link but here it is from an older post


The previously scheduled launch of Lifetime HD on December 17th in Northern Manhattan, Brooklyn, Queens, and Mount Vernon, has been postponed until further notice.


Due to typographical error, the previously announced launch of Golf HD in Mount Vernon on December 17th appears on 778 and not 779.


The previously scheduled launch of Korean Christian Television (KCTV) on December 17th in Brooklyn and Queens and in Woodside, Elmhurst, and Maspeth on December 22nd, has been postponed until January 1, 2009.


The previously scheduled launch of UNTV on January 14th in Manhattan, Brooklyn, Queens, and Mt. Vernon has been postponed and the previously scheduled drop of UNTV on this date, in Southern Manhattan, has been postponed until further notice.


The previously scheduled renaming of Weather Plus has been postponed until January 21, 2009.


All changes previously scheduled to occur on January 14th 2009 will now occur on February 4, 2009. These changes are as follows: We will drop Elections 08 from ch. 1279 and Sleuth from ch. 102. We will add My Life on Demand on ch.1281. In N. Manhattan, we will add Biography on ch. 143 and History International on ch. 130, as DTV services. In Mount Vernon, WE on ch. 73 will change from DTV to standard service.


Also on February 4, 2009 we will launch Chiller on ch. 102, TV Jade on ch. 581, RTPI on ch. 511, and Russian Kino on ch. 526. In S. Manhattan we will launch the following services: TEAM HD on 411 to NBA League Pass customers, Crime and Investigation HD on 686, TV One HD on 790, G4HD on 692, MGM HD on 796, Style HD on 689, CNBC HD on 715, USA HD on 716, SciFi HD on 717, Bravo HD on 718, E! HD on 724, QVC HD on 733, Spike HD on 736, HSN HD on 739, Tennis Channel HD on 465, Big Ten Network HD on 472, CBS College Sports HD on 467, HBO2 HD on 652, HBO Signature HD on 653, HBO Family HD on 654, HBO Comedy HD on 655, HBO Zone HD on 656, HBO Latino HD on 657, More Max HD on 659, Action Max HD on 660, Thriller Max HD on 661, WMAX HD on 662, @MAX HD on 663, FiveStar Max HD on 664, Outer Max HD on 665, Sho 2 HD on 667, Showcase HD on 668, Sho Extreme HD on 669, TMC HD on 674, TMC Xtra HD on 675, Starz Edge HD on 677, Starz Kids & Family HD on 678, Starz Comedy HD on 681, Encore HD on 682, NY1 HD on 701, Palladia HD on 720, Cartoon HD on 722, FX HD on 737, ABC Family HD on 738, History HD on 740, Fox Business News HD on 743, Fox News HD on 744, A&E HD on 746, Disney HD on 749, Learning Channel HD on 752, Toon Disney HD on 760, Lifetime Movie Network HD on 762, Biography HD on 763, Discovery HD on 766, Planet Green HD on 768, Weather Channel HD on 772, Speed HD on 774, Science Channel HD on 775, Travel Channel HD on 788, ESPN News HD on 792, ESPN U HD on 793; Game HD on 791 & 445 for MLB and NHL package customers and NHL Network on 795 for Sports Tier and NHL package customers.


Spike and HSN are postponed


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/15671895
> 
> 
> Expected extra bandwidth.



?


No effect on cable


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15675602
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> No effect on cable



Bill was not passed by the House


----------



## vk79

I was on the phone last night with a TWC "Supervisor" and was asking him about the HD upgrade in Southern Manhattan. He kept on telling me that he has never heard of a launch date and the Feb 4th date which we have all read and heard about was something he never heard about.


The TWC reps don't usually know much so I don't bank on what they say but this guy was pretty knowledgable and was saying we will get the upgrade in Southern Manhattan pretty soon but they don't have an exact date.


Very very frustrating... I hope he's dead wrong and we do in fact get them next week.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/15675836
> 
> 
> Bill was not passed by the House



Again...


This has absolutely no effect on service from Time Warner Cable.


Discussion doesn't even belong here.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vk79* /forum/post/15676041
> 
> 
> I was on the phone last night with a TWC "Supervisor" and was asking him about the HD upgrade in Southern Manhattan. He kept on telling me that he has never heard of a launch date and the Feb 4th date which we have all read and heard about was something he never heard about.
> 
> 
> The TWC reps don't usually know much so I don't bank on what they say but this guy was pretty knowledgable and was saying we will get the upgrade in Southern Manhattan pretty soon but they don't have an exact date.
> 
> 
> Very very frustrating... I hope he's dead wrong and we do in fact get them next week.



Don't worry


He is just very uninformed.


This is going to happen.


----------



## vk79




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15676138
> 
> 
> Don't worry
> 
> 
> He is just very uninformed.
> 
> 
> This is going to happen.



Don't mind me asking but how so sure?


----------



## JeffMoney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/15671005
> 
> 
> everyone is getting that error right now. Anyway G4 on 692 doesn't have any content in HD. These cable channels should go HD once they offer content in that format.



still not fixed, they have really been messing up, they fix one problem and now they have a mapping problem..2 tv1hd on is more than enough, bring back g4hd too channel 692 even tho its not even in hd yet..


----------



## AndyHDTV

I checked last night and could not find a single hidden channel yet. I hope that this is indeed gonna happen.


----------



## JeffMoney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/15676250
> 
> 
> I checked last night and could not find a single hidden channel yet. I hope that this is indeed gonna happen.



how do u find hidden channels i have the 8300hdc am i able too?


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15676130
> 
> 
> Again...
> 
> 
> This has absolutely no effect on service from Time Warner Cable.
> 
> 
> Discussion doesn't even belong here.



That's why I put the post so people would stop taking about it


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/15676272
> 
> 
> how do u find hidden channels i have the 8300hdc am i able too?



As far as I know you can't on the HDC


----------



## johnosolis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15676130
> 
> 
> This has absolutely no effect on service from Time Warner Cable.
> 
> 
> Discussion doesn't even belong here.



Somebody said that additional bandwidth would open up as a result of the digital transition, but that is clearly NOT the case.


If there is an indirect impact on cable programming in general, it will be that the 480i 4:3 format will be officially obsolete. This will help push content providers to use the HDTV format. It will also result in less cable programming being produced in 480i and fewer cable networks using non-HD equipment to replay (in annoying letterbox) programming, commercials, teasers, etc. that were originally produced in HD.


Time Warner could open up some bandwidth by not carrying HD and analog versions of the same channels. But they'd have to give everyone HD boxes and then set the output to 480i when attached to an analog set.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnosolis* /forum/post/15677908
> 
> 
> Somebody said that additional bandwidth would open up as a result of the digital transition, but that is clearly NOT the case.
> 
> 
> If there is an indirect impact on cable programming in general, it will be that the 480i 4:3 format will be officially obsolete. This will help push content providers to use the HDTV format. It will also result in less cable programming being produced in 480i and fewer cable networks using non-HD equipment to replay (in annoying letterbox) programming, commercials, teasers, etc. that were originally produced in HD.
> 
> 
> Time Warner could open up some bandwidth by not carrying HD and analog versions of the same channels. But they'd have to give everyone HD boxes and then set the output to 480i when attached to an analog set.



oy......


there will be no immediate effect on any current 4:3 programming - it will still be there... and it's not going away.


And Time Warner only carries about 30 analog channels at the moment - and anyone with a digital box doesn't see any of them (except for TV Guide on ch 51, but thats an odd one) - everything else is SD digital... and will stay that way....


----------



## Slikkster

Queens Co-Op with TWC bulk rate (renewed last year for one year only due to impending FIOS arrival)


Has anyone had any luck renogotiating TWC rates _after_ FIOS has been wired in your TWC bulk-rated building(s)? We've got FIOS now, and some people are definitely bailing out of TWC. Lots of Verizon trucks outside each day!


I may eventually go to FIOS, but right now I'd like to bargain. I'd like to know if anyone who resides in a bulk-rated building has had TWC wheel and deal to keep them. Heck, I'd like to know if anyone has had any luck even if they aren't in a bulk-rate situation.


Tks.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnosolis* /forum/post/15677908
> 
> 
> Somebody said that additional bandwidth would open up as a result of the digital transition, but that is clearly NOT the case.



Yes, additional bandwidth IS opening because of a digital transition, but NOT the one that has anything to do with the OTA ("Over The Air") digital transition.


TWC in NYC has been turning off most of the analog channels on their cable system and repurposing the bandwidth for digital channels. It has already happened in the other boroughs and upper manhattan and is coming to the rest of Manhattan (supposedly) 2/4.


This bears no relation to the analog over the air shutoff, because what happens on TWC's wires is in no way related to what is mandated in the over the air shutoff.


----------



## Chris NYC

Did TWC upgrade anything in the infrastructure or compression over the last month or so? Recently I noticed things look a lot better on the HD channels. Colors are not so washed out any more and I can't remember the last time I saw any macroblocking. Dark scenes used to have a lot of compression artifacts but it's been cleaned up nearly 100%. Lost last night looked near Blu-ray quality. Scary.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chris NYC* /forum/post/15682865
> 
> 
> Did TWC upgrade anything in the infrastructure or compression over the last month or so? Recently I noticed things look a lot better on the HD channels. Colors are not so washed out any more and I can't remember the last time I saw any macroblocking. Dark scenes used to have a lot of compression artifacts but it's been cleaned up nearly 100%. Lost last night looked near Blu-ray quality. Scary.



Without knowing exactly which head end you are in, this isn't very useful information. Peoples experiences can be wildly different from different head ends...


----------



## Riverside_Guy

All my old links to the pages on TWC's site are bad... looks like they did a big redesign and broke all old links (dumb, dumb).


So I go to the channel listings... being curious to see if they actually state exactly what channels come with a HDXtra subscription. In the channel listings page, it's ONLY HDNet and HDNET Movies. Over in the packages and bundles page, they says it's the 2 HDNets, MGM HD and Universal HD. Which seems odd because I thought Universal HD was part of the most basic package. Nowhere do they say anything about any sports channels, HD or otherwise.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/15683291
> 
> 
> All my old links to the pages on TWC's site are bad... looks like they did a big redesign and broke all old links (dumb, dumb).
> 
> 
> So I go to the channel listings... being curious to see if they actually state exactly what channels come with a HDXtra subscription. In the channel listings page, it's ONLY HDNet and HDNET Movies. Over in the packages and bundles page, they says it's the 2 HDNets, MGM HD and Universal HD. Which seems odd because I thought Universal HD was part of the most basic package. Nowhere do they say anything about any sports channels, HD or otherwise.


 http://www.timewarnercable.com/Media..._Manhattan.pdf 


HDNet, HDNetMovies, and MGMHD listed on this one.

(Sports package still not indicated as being a part of HDXtra)


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/15683291
> 
> 
> All my old links to the pages on TWC's site are bad... looks like they did a big redesign and broke all old links (dumb, dumb).
> 
> 
> So I go to the channel listings... being curious to see if they actually state exactly what channels come with a HDXtra subscription. In the channel listings page, it's ONLY HDNet and HDNET Movies. Over in the packages and bundles page, they says it's the 2 HDNets, MGM HD and Universal HD. Which seems odd because I thought Universal HD was part of the most basic package. Nowhere do they say anything about any sports channels, HD or otherwise.



Yeah, TWC is not good about updating its website or informing its phone service bots. In fact, I can't think of one bit of consumer communication that they excel (or even "just get by") in. Maybe rate increases -- they're pretty good about informing customers about those.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chris NYC* /forum/post/15682865
> 
> 
> Did TWC upgrade anything in the infrastructure or compression over the last month or so? Recently I noticed things look a lot better on the HD channels. Colors are not so washed out any more and I can't remember the last time I saw any macroblocking. Dark scenes used to have a lot of compression artifacts but it's been cleaned up nearly 100%. Lost last night looked near Blu-ray quality. Scary.



And what channels you're watching. I personally noted a semi-significant increase in bandwidth on HBO-HD last week in lower Manhattan. Haven't noticed any differences on other channels lately, but haven't been watching TOO closely.


----------



## vk79

I e-mailed someone at TWC who is apparently some head or something like that and asked him about the HD Upgrade for Southern Manhattan and when we are getting it.


He responded to my e-mail very quickly actually to my surprise and said this:


"An update will be published on our website next week that will answer your question. Please keep an eye on www.twcnyc.com "


I don't even want to know what that is and now I am very skeptical that the supposed 2/4 date is being pushed back yet again.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vk79*  /forum/post/15687348
> 
> 
> I e-mailed someone at TWC who is apparently some head or something like that and asked him about the HD Upgrade for Southern Manhattan and when we are getting it.
> 
> 
> He responded to my e-mail very quickly actually to my surprise and said this:
> 
> 
> "An update will be published on our website next week that will answer your question. Please keep an eye on www.twcnyc.com "
> 
> 
> I don't even want to know what that is and now I am very skeptical that the supposed 2/4 date is being pushed back yet again.



"Or something like that" means it could have been anybody, don't trust these people they are clueless even if he his head of something. I guess we will see on Feb 4 keep your fingers crossed


----------



## scott_bernstein

Can someone remind me what frequency(ies) to tune to in Diag. mode to test if any of the analogs have been removed? I can check tonight and report back.


Scott


----------



## Chris NYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/15683258
> 
> 
> Without knowing exactly which head end you are in, this isn't very useful information. Peoples experiences can be wildly different from different head ends...



East 30th. Been watching HDTV on TWC for almost two years now and have noticed a significant change over the last month or so. Nothing has changed in my setup at all since.


----------



## ILW

I've lost all audio on NY1HD (channel 701). Everything else seems to be OK.


----------



## BelB64

I spoke to Bob Watson today and we are still good to go for 96 hds next week


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BelB64* /forum/post/15693354
> 
> 
> I spoke to Bob Watson today and we are still good to go for 96 hds next week



wow. you actually talked to him.

that's all you asked about?


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BelB64* /forum/post/15693354
> 
> 
> I spoke to Bob Watson today and we are still good to go for 96 hds next week



Who's Bob Watson???


A_C


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/15694013
> 
> 
> Who's Bob Watson???
> 
> 
> A_C


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/15694013
> 
> 
> Who's Bob Watson???
> 
> 
> A_C



TWCNYC VP of programming.


----------



## scott_bernstein

The night I was going to scan for new HD channels in southern manhattan, I had NO CABLE WHATSOEVER! TWC said that there was an outage in my neighborhood and it would be fixed "Within 9 hours"....of course it started before 4pm yesterday ('cause my wife's Oprah did not tape) and continued until I left for work this morning....


Oy! This sort of outage makes me glad that I don't have TWC's internet phone service....


Anyone else effected?


Scott


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/15694013
> 
> 
> Who's Bob Watson???
> 
> 
> A_C



Actually, he's a significant TW employee who has communicated with a couple of members here, going back to the inception of this thread.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/15694092
> 
> 
> The night I was going to scan for new HD channels in southern manhattan, I had NO CABLE WHATSOEVER! TWC said that there was an outage in my neighborhood and it would be fixed "Within 9 hours"....of course it started before 4pm yesterday ('cause my wife's Oprah did not tape) and continued until I left for work this morning....
> 
> 
> Oy! This sort of outage makes me glad that I don't have TWC's internet phone service....
> 
> 
> Anyone else effected?
> 
> 
> Scott



I had an outage yesterday starting around 10am up here - seemed to last most of the day (I couldn't connect remotely to my computer).


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BelB64* /forum/post/15693354
> 
> 
> I spoke to Bob Watson today and we are still good to go for 96 hds next week



That is good news, how did you manage to get to talk to him?


----------



## coreynyc

Anyone else having macroblocking on all SD & HD channels? I'm on E 30th & 3rd in Manhattan.


After a DoITT complaint, I recently got a 2 month service credit because of my ongoing problem...and I deserved more than 2 months.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15694137
> 
> 
> I had an outage yesterday starting around 10am up here - seemed to last most of the day (I couldn't connect remotely to my computer).



Thanks. Hopefully it will be fixed by the time I get home this evening. They made me miss BB King on Soundstage and Manu Chao on Austin City Limits last night on WNET-HD. And unfortunately it is unlikely that WNET will re-broadcast these shows (WLIW will prob. show them in Standard Def one day).







Back when we had the national PBS HD feed they would show each program multiple times over the course of the week so you could always catch on a later showing, but no more.....


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chris NYC* /forum/post/15688712
> 
> 
> East 30th. Been watching HDTV on TWC for almost two years now and have noticed a significant change over the last month or so. Nothing has changed in my setup at all since.



Ah, it COULD mean they upped bit rates a bit after shutting down the analogs they needed to in order to bring that same set of HD channels they did in North Manhattan in December.


We had a good month of a big increase in skippage... but by now, one month later, it seems to have settled down a bit. My guess is you're NOT going to be happy until March... assuming you have the same experience as we did.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/15696963
> 
> 
> Thanks. Hopefully it will be fixed by the time I get home this evening. They made me miss BB King on Soundstage and Manu Chao on Austin City Limits last night on WNET-HD. And unfortunately it is unlikely that WNET will re-broadcast these shows (WLIW will prob. show them in Standard Def one day).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back when we had the national PBS HD feed they would show each program multiple times over the course of the week so you could always catch on a later showing, but no more.....



Menu Chao is DA BOMB. Pretty sure I saw him on Soundstage 6 months or so ago... was just a song or two. You know the trick to get an enduring search function going, one that will last until you ancel it (or we get MDN zapped)???


Check out Fela Kuti.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/15697034
> 
> 
> Menu Chao is DA BOMB. Pretty sure I saw him on Soundstage 6 months or so ago... was just a song or two. You know the trick to get an enduring search function going, one that will last until you ancel it (or we get MDN zapped)???
> 
> 
> Check out Fela Kuti.



Yep, familiar with Fela.







And his son Femi as well.


I have Soundstage and Austin City Limits (and most other good live music programs) set to record all new episodes, so no problem there -- as long as the cable is working!


But to have our reception out from yesterday early afternoon all the way through this morning is pretty much unheard of -- the longest outage I've ever had in my 16 years of subscribing to TWC (which is pretty amazing actually and almost a testament to their engineering dept).


My box rebooted itself and of course came up in analog mode with horrible reception, so I had to sit painfully through a snowy/crackly version of Letterman in SD!


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/15696997
> 
> 
> Ah, it COULD mean they upped bit rates a bit after shutting down the analogs they needed to in order to bring that same set of HD channels they did in North Manhattan in December.
> 
> 
> We had a good month of a big increase in skippage... but by now, one month later, it seems to have settled down a bit. My guess is you're NOT going to be happy until March... assuming you have the same experience as we did.



Nope...they haven't remapped the current HD channels in any way (even in upper manhattan) -- check out the spreadsheet -- they're still (pretty much) squeezing 3 HD channels per QAM except for the broadcast channels (which are sharing 2 per QAM) and HBO which for some reason has a blank channel on its frequency so it's only sharing its space with 1 other HD channel, which explains the improvement in pic quality on HBO that I personally have noted.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/15696997
> 
> 
> Ah, it COULD mean they upped bit rates a bit after shutting down the analogs they needed to in order to bring that same set of HD channels they did in North Manhattan in December.
> 
> 
> We had a good month of a big increase in skippage... but by now, one month later, it seems to have settled down a bit. My guess is you're NOT going to be happy until March... assuming you have the same experience as we did.



I will take the skipping for a month in exchange for 96 channels anyday. This has been a really long wait for me. I think I got my 1st HDTV in 2002 or 2003. All I really wanted is the damn Discovery Channel but they had to hold that back on us, I am so sick of HD Theater.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/15696947
> 
> 
> Anyone else having macroblocking on all SD & HD channels? I'm on E 30th & 3rd in Manhattan.
> 
> 
> After a DoITT complaint, I recently got a 2 month service credit because of my ongoing problem...and I deserved more than 2 months.



I'm on 3oth and 2nd ave.

all good here


----------



## AndyHDTV

some HD channels are now coming thru in diagnostic mode


----------



## Chris NYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/15697683
> 
> 
> I'm on 3oth and 2nd ave.
> 
> all good here



30th and 2nd as well. All is good.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chris NYC* /forum/post/15697833
> 
> 
> 30th and 2nd as well. All is good.



3 people on the same street.

what are the odds.

I hope that verizon station in the block gets its Fios going.


----------



## ANGEL 35

I called TWC today and i was told that they now have Samsung 3090 cable box. Any one know if this istrue?? I dont know if i can trust them.Ill have to go down to 23st and find out. Has any one been down there?? Let me know.


----------



## adrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/15698111
> 
> 
> I called TWC today and i was told that they now have Samsung 3090 cable box. Any one know if this true?? I dont know if i can trust them.Ill have to go down to 23st and find out. Has any one been down there?? Let me know.



If that's true I'll be there Monday am to swap.


----------



## net_synapse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/15696947
> 
> 
> Anyone else having macroblocking on all SD & HD channels? I'm on E 30th & 3rd in Manhattan.
> 
> 
> After a DoITT complaint, I recently got a 2 month service credit because of my ongoing problem...and I deserved more than 2 months.



I'm on E 25th & 3rd in Manhattan and all is fine here...


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/15697690
> 
> 
> some HD channels are now coming thru in diagnostic mode



Great!! which ones? I'm in HDC land or I would check myself, also I am in the East 40's no problems here either


----------



## alleg23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/15698111
> 
> 
> I called TWC today and i was told that they now have Samsung 3090 cable box. Any one know if this istrue?? I dont know if i can trust them.Ill have to go down to 23st and find out. Has any one been down there?? Let me know.



a dvr?


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alleg23* /forum/post/15698633
> 
> 
> a dvr?



Yes the the DVR. I made sure i said Samaung 3090 DVR cable box







And he said right. I just hope its true


----------



## coreynyc

Well I am still having MAJOR problems on all channels. I have a Sunday service appointment.


----------



## net_synapse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/15698484
> 
> 
> Great!! which ones? I'm in HDC land or I would check myself, also I am in the East 40's no problems here either



Attached is a list of the New HD (S. Manhattan) channels I have found active in diagnostic mode so far...

Note: Many thanks to *Berk32* for his original Northern Manhattan spreadsheet


----------



## kwitel

A little late to the game here...


Ive been reading about all the HDC issues.

Is it worth trading in my HD for the HDC to get all the extra HD channels or are the problems with the HDC so bad that I should hold onto this box?
*( i am missing out on a ton of HD programming by staying with the 8300HD box)*


----------



## peterlee

What HD channels are you missing with the 8300HD that you'd get with the 8300HDC? Someone correct me if I'm wrong but the only HD programming that the 8300HDC has that the 8300HD doesn't is HD On Demand.


The talk people are having of seeing new HD channels in diagnostic mode is related to the upcoming rollout of new HD channels on February 4 in the Southern Manhattan service area (other areas of the city already have them). Some of these new channels are already turned on for Southern Manhattan but aren't viewable through the normal tuning method. However, they can be seen if you enter diagnostic mode. All these new HD channels will be available to both 8300HD and 8300HDC users. So if that's what you're referring to when you're talking about missing "a ton of HD programming," there's no need to exchange your DVR. All you have to do is wait until next week.


----------



## Berk32

Quote:

Originally Posted by *net_synapse* 
Attached is a list of the New HD (S. Manhattan) channels I have found active in diagnostic mode so far...
you didn't use the most recent version of the Northern Manhattan spreadsheet (you missed a few - and my 'assumed' channels were fixed once everything got added)


I'm happy to see that this spreadsheet actually had some good use for others.


(reattached so you don't have to find it again)

 

twcHD 1-17-09.zip 61.6572265625k . file


----------



## net_synapse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15699531
> 
> 
> you didn't use the most recent version of the Northern Manhattan spreadsheet (you missed a few - and my 'assumed' channels were fixed once everything got added)





Berk32,


Sorry about that, I will get latest list and update when I get a chance.


P.S. Thanks for the original spreadsheet data, Great Work...


----------



## kwitel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/15699421
> 
> 
> What HD channels are you missing with the 8300HD that you'd get with the 8300HDC? Someone correct me if I'm wrong but the only HD programming that the 8300HDC has that the 8300HD doesn't is HD On Demand.
> 
> 
> The talk people are having of seeing new HD channels in diagnostic mode is related to the upcoming rollout of new HD channels on February 4 in the Southern Manhattan service area (other areas of the city already have them). Some of these new channels are already turned on for Southern Manhattan but aren't viewable through the normal tuning method. However, they can be seen if you enter diagnostic mode. All these new HD channels will be available to both 8300HD and 8300HDC users. So if that's what you're referring to when you're talking about missing "a ton of HD programming," there's no need to exchange your DVR. All you have to do is wait until next week.



I have only 4 of the HD channels in the 600's (HBO, SHOW, TMC, MAX

Also, I dont have NY1hd, CNBCHD, BRAVo and a bunch of others in the 700's.


Is that the norm for everyone?

How do I get into Diagnostic Mode?


Lastly, I would eventually like to have MOD-HD; are the problems with the 8300hdc resolved are are they rolling out a new line of STB's?


Thanks for the help.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwitel* /forum/post/15699800
> 
> 
> I have only 4 of the HD channels in the 600's (HBO, SHOW, TMC, MAX
> 
> Also, I dont have NY1hd, CNBCHD, BRAVo and a bunch of others in the 700's.
> 
> 
> Is that the norm for everyone?
> 
> How do I get into Diagnostic Mode?
> 
> 
> Lastly, I would eventually like to have MOD-HD; are the problems with the 8300hdc resolved are are they rolling out a new line of STB's?
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help.



You don't have the new bunch of HD channels yet because you are in 'Southern Manhattan'.


You are getting them on 2/4.


----------



## kwitel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15699940
> 
> 
> You don't have the new bunch of HD channels yet because you are in 'Southern Manhattan'.
> 
> 
> You are getting them on 2/4.



Ok.

So if I stick with this 8300HD, I will get all those new channels but will NOT have access to MOD-HD?


Ive been reading horror stories regarding the HDC. Have those issues been resolved? Are their any new HD boxes coming out for TWNYC?


----------



## Riverside_Guy

GREAT NEWS that they are at least mentioning 3090s! We are all VERY anxious to hear of your experiences... especially the size of the internal drive... plus working with an external drive. We pretty much know they are going to be ODN based DVRs... BUT the box seems like it's going to have substantially more RAM than ODN based 8033HDCs.


One big question is how does one get to the diagnostics on said box. The problem MAY be that sometimes, even with the same hardware and software, each MSO may have their own keystrokes to get to the box diagnostics.


----------



## John Mason

Mention of crisper looking HD (previous page) seems interesting. Hard to pin down, it seems, from all the variables. If they've trimmed back rate shaping with more bandwidth, maybe that's influenced HDNet's Sat. 7:30 am test patterns . Way back, several here reported ~1300 lines (of ~1920) maximum using this technique . Nationwide a few on smaller systems have measured close to 1920 lines. Someone with local FIOS measured only ~1400. Overall PQ is key, of course, but maximum resolution from HDNet's pattern (one channel) might be something to consider. Here's a picture of the test pattern resolution wedges (minutes 6--10). Obviously you need a 1920X1080i/p display to see ~1920 effective test pattern horizontal resolution, although imws here with a 1080p front projector only measured ~1400 lines . -- John


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwitel* /forum/post/15699396
> 
> 
> A little late to the game here...
> 
> 
> Ive been reading about all the HDC issues.
> 
> Is it worth trading in my HD for the HDC to get all the extra HD channels or are the problems with the HDC so bad that I should hold onto this box?
> *( i am missing out on a ton of HD programming by staying with the 8300HD box)*




I was a little hesitant about getting an HDC box (ODN/Mystro) and trading in my HD Passport box. But to be honest, I don't know that there's a huge discrepancy. Someone mentioned that you can use the rewind buffer on two different tuners, but I don't really use or need that so it's not a big deal for me.


It might be slightly slower than passport, but again, nothing that I would consider to be horrendous.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *net_synapse* /forum/post/15699302
> 
> 
> Attached is a list of the New HD (S. Manhattan) channels I have found active in diagnostic mode so far...
> 
> Note: Many thanks to *Berk32* for his original Northern Manhattan spreadsheet



confirmed in the west village. I get all of the channels mentioned in the spreadsheet except for TMC-HD. NY1HD has no sound....


----------



## timewaster

damn. no SCIFI-HD or MTV-HD in the new channel list?

i thought i was finally going to be able to watch BattleStart Galactica in HD.


how are you guys testing in diagnostic mode?

i tried to tune by frequency - entered 297 for E!HD but did not work.

tried to tune by channel - entered 724 for E!HD but did not work either.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timewaster* /forum/post/15702428
> 
> 
> damn. no SCIFI-HD or MTV-HD in the new channel list?
> 
> i thought i was finally going to be able to watch BattleStart Galactica in HD.



You're getting SciFi HD


----------



## king of k1ngs

how do you get into Diagnostics Mode?


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timewaster* /forum/post/15702428
> 
> 
> damn. no SCIFI-HD or MTV-HD in the new channel list?
> 
> i thought i was finally going to be able to watch BattleStart Galactica in HD.
> 
> 
> how are you guys testing in diagnostic mode?
> 
> i tried to tune by frequency - entered 297 for E!HD but did not work.
> 
> tried to tune by channel - entered 724 for E!HD but did not work either.



If you look at the PDF, E!HD is not yet enabled.


To tune, go to diag mode, and enter the Frequency & Program # as listed on the PDF file to see the channels. Unfortunately you cannot record or spool them yet on the DVR, only view them live.


----------



## kwitel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/15702558
> 
> 
> If you look at the PDF, E!HD is not yet enabled.
> 
> 
> To tune, go to diag mode, and enter the Frequency & Program # as listed on the PDF file to see the channels. Unfortunately you cannot record or spool them yet on the DVR, only view them live.



How do you "go to Diag Mode"?

Im a newbie to all of this; is there a way to get additional HD channels now/before the 4th?


Also, will there be HBO/SHO/TMC On Demands in HD?


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/15702032
> 
> 
> I was a little hesitant about getting an HDC box (ODN/Mystro) and trading in my HD Passport box. But to be honest, I don't know that there's a huge discrepancy. Someone mentioned that you can use the rewind buffer on two different tuners, but I don't really use or need that so it's not a big deal for me.
> 
> 
> It might be slightly slower than passport, but again, nothing that I would consider to be horrendous.



Be aware that the guide is much inferior to Passport's. For example, no mention of actors or star ratings when displaying movies - terrible! I have two boxes (8300HD and HDC) and I far prefer the 8300HD.


----------



## Jake NYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/15702558
> 
> 
> If you look at the PDF, E!HD is not yet enabled.
> 
> 
> To tune, go to diag mode, and enter the Frequency & Program # as listed on the PDF file to see the channels. Unfortunately you cannot record or spool them yet on the DVR, only view them live.



Okay, I got into diagnostic mode (by pressing select+exit on the box and then tuning to 1999), and then tuned in the new channels, but then...


HOW DO YOU REMOVE THE DIAGNOSTIC SCREEN so you can see the new HD channels lurking behind it?


Thanks!


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jake NYC* /forum/post/15703460
> 
> 
> Okay, I got into diagnostic mode (by pressing select+exit on the box and then tuning to 1999), and then tuned in the new channels, but then...
> 
> 
> HOW DO YOU REMOVE THE DIAGNOSTIC SCREEN so you can see the new HD channels lurking behind it?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Hit the 'A' button a few times.


----------



## kwitel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15703785
> 
> 
> Hit the 'A' button a few times.



Is there a thread that explains step by step how to get these channels once im in Diagnostic Mode??


I put in the channel, then the freq. and then the program and then I hit select.

Is that it?

The channel number changes once I hit select...


----------



## Digiti

A couple of quick questions:


Are there any more HD channels coming to Queens soon?



I have been experiencing freezes, pixelating, and sound drop outs on Tennis HD since I initially received it with the last update. In fact I had a service call to my house concerning this glitch and no problem was found on my end. Has anyone else experienced this?


Thanks.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwitel* /forum/post/15703816
> 
> 
> Is there a thread that explains step by step how to get these channels once im in Diagnostic Mode??
> 
> 
> I put in the channel, then the freq. and then the program and then I hit select.
> 
> Is that it?
> 
> The channel number changes once I hit select...



no - ignore the actual channel - the box doesn't know that it exists yet.


Just input the frequency and program....


You Just "Set it and "Forget it!""


----------



## Jake NYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwitel* /forum/post/15703816
> 
> 
> Is there a thread that explains step by step how to get these channels once im in Diagnostic Mode??
> 
> 
> I put in the channel, then the freq. and then the program and then I hit select.
> 
> Is that it?
> 
> The channel number changes once I hit select...



On page 1999, you'll be on the System Summary Page, so


1) Scroll down to the "Tuning" page


2) Use the direction keys to maneuver over to the "Tune to Freq" and "Program Number" entries on the right side of the screen. Enter the correct numbers for each.


3) Press "select" to tune to the channel


4) Hit the "A" button to fade out the diag screen to see the channel. (thanks Berk32)


----------



## kwitel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jake NYC* /forum/post/15703962
> 
> 
> On page 1999, you'll be on the System Summary Page, so
> 
> 
> 1) Scroll down to the "Tuning" page
> 
> 
> 2) Use the direction keys to maneuver over to the "Tune to Freq" and "Program Number" entries on the right side of the screen. Enter the correct numbers for each.
> 
> 
> 3) Press "select" to tune to the channel
> 
> 
> 4) Hit the "A" button to fade out the diag screen to see the channel. (thanks Berk32)



Thanks Jake (and Berk)


I did that for (example) channel 715.

Input the two numbers and hit select and the screen behind the Diagnostics page just goes gray-no channel.

I pressed "A" a couple of times to get rid of the screen but there is nothing there behind it.


EDIT- it worked!

Do I have to do this every time I want to watch a specific channel???


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwitel* /forum/post/15704060
> 
> 
> Thanks Jake (and Berk)
> 
> 
> I did that for (example) channel 715.
> 
> Input the two numbers and hit select and the screen behind the Diagnostics page just goes gray-no channel.
> 
> I pressed "A" a couple of times to get rid of the screen but there is nothing there behind it.
> 
> 
> EDIT- it worked!
> 
> Do I have to do this every time I want to watch a specific channel???



Until 2/4....


----------



## net_synapse

Here is an updated list of the New HD (S. Manhattan) channels I have found active in diagnostic mode so far...


----------



## bknight




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *net_synapse* /forum/post/15705076
> 
> 
> Here is an updated list of the New HD (S. Manhattan) channels I have found active in diagnostic mode so far...



thanks so much for posting these! working nicely here in the east village. so cool to be able to watch ESPN News in HD finally


----------



## peterlee

Thanks for the channel list.


I noticed that Cartoon Network HD is stretching or chopping off 4:3 programming to fit the 16:9 ratio. Is that standard practice for HD channels handling 4:3 material?


----------



## jessegun23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *net_synapse* /forum/post/15705076
> 
> 
> Here is an updated list of the New HD (S. Manhattan) channels I have found active in diagnostic mode so far...



thanks for the list man... im slowely but surely going through the list... finally some new HD channels (times sqr)


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/15705842
> 
> 
> Thanks for the channel list.
> 
> 
> I noticed that Cartoon Network HD is stretching or chopping off 4:3 programming to fit the 16:9 ratio. Is that standard practice for HD channels handling 4:3 material?



I don't think there are a lot of cartoons made in HD especially old ones. Some HD channels strecth like TNT, depends on the channel


----------



## AndyHDTV

Big Ten Network-HD is working for me.

on freq 375 prgm 216


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/15705842
> 
> 
> Thanks for the channel list.
> 
> 
> I noticed that Cartoon Network HD is stretching or chopping off 4:3 programming to fit the 16:9 ratio. Is that standard practice for HD channels handling 4:3 material?



It's standard for the Turner Networks.... (TNT, TBS, Cartoon Network (but not CNN))


And Food Network... and HGTV...


----------



## TheDaveMan

How do those of us in S Manhattan with one of the boxes that has diagnostic mode on channel 996 tune in to the new active HD channels?


----------



## AndyHDTV

I hope I can get this if they have it.

http://www.samsung.com/us/system/con...090_080205.pdf


----------



## TheDaveMan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/15706276
> 
> 
> I hope I can get this if they have it.
> 
> http://www.samsung.com/us/system/con...090_080205.pdf



Looks cool, but does it have more than 25 hours HD record time?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheDaveMan* /forum/post/15706264
> 
> 
> How do those of us in S Manhattan with one of the boxes that has diagnostic mode on channel 996 tune in to the new active HD channels?



you're going to have to wait a few more days.


sorry.


----------



## skanter1

Very cool! Just checked out a whole bunch of new HD channels. Looking good!


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheDaveMan* /forum/post/15706264
> 
> 
> How do those of us in S Manhattan with one of the boxes that has diagnostic mode on channel 996 tune in to the new active HD channels?



Tune to 1999 diagnostic menu (many pages) and 'missing' HD channels as outlined earlier above. Haven't tuned diagnostics in a long time, but recall while you're simultaneously pressing the two required buttons on the converter, and 'diag' appears on the readout, if you release and press the two buttons again the converter automatically tunes to 1999. Not sure, but believe 996 is a page-only diagnostic display. This is only one method for tuning in 1999 that used to work . -- John


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheDaveMan* /forum/post/15706264
> 
> 
> How do those of us in S Manhattan with one of the boxes that has diagnostic mode on channel 996 tune in to the new active HD channels?



This does not work on the HDC boxes so you can't, only 3 more days


----------



## xolan99

Trying to figure out this Diagnostics Mode thing out...


So I hit Select + Exit on my box and I'm able to pull up the diagnostics screen without changing to channel 1999. Is that right?


I input the Frequency and Program # and hit Select but I just get gray behind - no actual channels.


Am I doing somethign wrong? I have an 8300HD btw


UPDATE: Never mind I figured out what I was doing wrong!


----------



## rdlao

Anyone else having issues with the Tennis Channel HD's replay of the Federer-Nadal Aussie Open final replay this morning on 465? For nearly an hour the image appears to be frozen or paused while the audio is OK. At least there's going to be another replay on ESPN2 HD this evening or I'd be fuming (I already am







).


I can't stand how TWC short-changes some of the new, "additional" HD channels of bandwidth - if they're going to offer them, the picture quality should be top-notch or else why bother?


----------



## rdlao




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Digiti* /forum/post/15703953
> 
> 
> A couple of quick questions:
> 
> 
> Are there any more HD channels coming to Queens soon?
> 
> 
> 
> I have been experiencing freezes, pixelating, and sound drop outs on Tennis HD since I initially received it with the last update. In fact I had a service call to my house concerning this glitch and no problem was found on my end. Has anyone else experienced this?
> 
> 
> Thanks.




I have and as I mention in my recent post, the video of this morning's men's final replay on the Tennis Channel HD is frozen! Atrocious.


----------



## jessegun23

So what's the best cable box to have?


I have the Scientific Atlantic 8300HD


is there any benefit to upgrading to a different box?


I'm assuming some might have more storage space for DVR programs and possibly a different onscreen menu??


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jessegun23* /forum/post/15708966
> 
> 
> So what's the best cable box to have?
> 
> 
> I have the Scientific Atlantic 8300HD
> 
> 
> is there any benefit to upgrading to a different box?
> 
> 
> I'm assuming some might have more storage space for DVR programs and possibly a different onscreen menu??



The 8300HDC has HD on Demand (free and PPV) - that is the only advantage.


The software that comes with it is horrible though. Not as bad as it initially was - but it's still not great.


If you can do without HD OnDemand - stick with the 8300HD until the next box comes out (which may be very soon)


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xolan99* /forum/post/15708611
> 
> 
> Trying to figure out this Diagnostics Mode thing out...
> 
> 
> So I hit Select + Exit on my box and I'm able to pull up the diagnostics screen without changing to channel 1999. Is that right?



Hitting Select+Exit again after 'diag' appears on the converter used to automatically tune 1999. That's with a 8300HD. MAy not work the 8300HDC, as someone just mentioned.



> Quote:
> I input the Frequency and Program # and hit Select but I just get gray behind - no actual channels.
> 
> 
> Am I doing somethign wrong? I have an 8300HD btw
> 
> 
> UPDATE: Never mind I figured out what I was doing wrong!



What's that? Not pressing the "A" remote button? Haven't tuned an 'invisible' channel this way myself. BTW, another 'invisible' channel, not appearing on the guide and not needing diagnostics mode, is 78 (in S. Manhattan, at least), the UN channel. -- John


----------



## peterlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jessegun23* /forum/post/15708966
> 
> 
> So what's the best cable box to have?
> 
> 
> I have the Scientific Atlantic 8300HD
> 
> 
> is there any benefit to upgrading to a different box?
> 
> 
> I'm assuming some might have more storage space for DVR programs and possibly a different onscreen menu??



There's chatter that Time Warner has or may soon start using the Samsung 3090 DVR but it appears it may have the same 160GB storage capacity as the current DVRs. This is Samsung's PR announcement of the DVR and it says the DVR version of the product has a 160GB hard drive. Granted, the press release is almost a year old and things could have changed but it seems doubtful. Time Warner executives have given interview where they admit there's a lot of things they could build into their DVR that enthusiasts want but they don't because it drives up cost. I think larger hard drives is on that list. That may change in a year or two as more and more customers get HD service and discover their DVR fills up fast but today, people wanting large drives are still a small niche. If a big hard drive is absolutely essential, people will buy an external drive or get a Tivo or HTPC. It's cheaper for Time Warner to lose a few DVR renters than buy hundreds of thousands of souped up DVRs. I'm not saying they're right but I think that's the company's business outlook.


Honestly, what's the big deal about the Samsung 3090? It looks like it has the same hard drive size, it can decode MPEG-4 but that only matters if the cable company is transmitting with that codec. Has Time Warner announced plans to switch over to MPEG-4 like the satellites?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15709036
> 
> 
> The 8300HDC has HD on Demand (free and PPV) - that is the only advantage.



What free programming is available on HD On Demand? Is it certain channels or shows or does it rotate? I subscribe to both HBO and Showtime and have their standard on demand channels but I'm curious if HD On Demand gives you access to their HD programs and shows.


----------



## ANGEL 35

Does any one knowif they have the Samsaung 3090 at 23st ???


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xolan99* /forum/post/15708611
> 
> 
> Trying to figure out this Diagnostics Mode thing out...
> 
> 
> So I hit Select + Exit on my box and I'm able to pull up the diagnostics screen without changing to channel 1999. Is that right?
> 
> 
> I input the Frequency and Program # and hit Select but I just get gray behind - no actual channels.
> 
> 
> Am I doing somethign wrong? I have an 8300HD btw
> 
> *UPDATE: Never mind I figured out what I was doing wrong!*




Care to share??? I'm having the exact same problem.










A_C


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/15711455
> 
> 
> Care to share??? I'm having the exact same problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A_C



If you just get a grey screen it means that there's no channel there yet.


Tune one of the ones that's marked "active" on the PDF and you should see a picture.


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/15711235
> 
> 
> Does any one knowif they have the Samsaung 3090 at 23st ???



I got the Samsung 3050 (non DVR) at 23rd st. No great shakes, hardware seems similar to 8300HD, software is inferior.


----------



## LL3HD

I guess we don't have it so bad..









*Cable Problems Plague Manhattan*

*Upper East Side Residents Report Major Reception Problems, Miss Out On Fantastic Super Bowl XLIII*
http://wcbstv.com/local/rcn.cable.pr....2.924019.html


----------



## TheDaveMan

How do I know for certain which model 8300 I have? I would think that if your DVR could get the new VOD channels it would be a newer model, but I get channels 699 and 700 and my DVR is 3.5 years old.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/15712945
> 
> 
> I guess we don't have it so bad..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cable Problems Plague Manhattan*
> 
> *Upper East Side Residents Report Major Reception Problems, Miss Out On Fantastic Super Bowl XLIII*
> http://wcbstv.com/local/rcn.cable.pr....2.924019.html



Weird, I wonder where in the UES they had problems. My broadcast only pixellated once the whole game. I thought it looked pretty good.


----------



## broadwayblue

Quick question...does TWC limit you to the number of DVRs you can rent? I want to stop by 23rd street to pick up a 3rd box (that will make 3 boxes total.) Can I just walk in and get it...or are they going to make me schedule a service call?


----------



## rgrossman

I have 3 DVRs. If you are just trading in a non-DVR, you don't need a service call. If it's an additional box, they usually require one--unless you can convince a CSR to add an unassigned line to your account ahead of time.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheDaveMan* /forum/post/15713074
> 
> 
> How do I know for certain which model 8300 I have? I would think that if your DVR could get the new VOD channels it would be a newer model, but I get channels 699 and 700 and my DVR is 3.5 years old.



It will say 8300 HD or 8300 HDC on the box itself.


HDC runs the newer software (Mystro/ODN) and your 3.5 old box most likely runs Passport software. Passport boxes can't get HD OnDemand, StartOver services.


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/15713537
> 
> 
> Weird, I wonder where in the UES they had problems. My broadcast only pixellated once the whole game. I thought it looked pretty good.



The NBC feed looked _beautiful_ on my display (Panny 9UK) - I thought the players would pop out and run onto my living room floor!


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/15713537
> 
> 
> Weird, I wonder where in the UES they had problems. My broadcast only pixellated once the whole game. I thought it looked pretty good.



probably because you dont have RCN


----------



## BkDude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/15713977
> 
> 
> The NBC feed looked _beautiful_ on my display (Panny 9UK) - I thought the players would pop out and run onto my living room floor!



I noticed something during last night's game. Everything was glitch/freeze free until my DVR started to record something at 9pm then all hell broke loose. I rescheduled the recording and everything cleared up. Anyone else ever have this problem?


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15713983
> 
> 
> probably because you dont have RCN



Ah, that makes sense. But this is a TWC thread, so I didn't think to consider we would ***** about anyone else!


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rgrossman* /forum/post/15713631
> 
> 
> I have 3 DVRs. If you are just trading in a non-DVR, you don't need a service call. If it's an additional box, they usually require one--unless you can convince a CSR to add an unassigned line to your account ahead of time.



Unfortunately it is an additional box...have 2, want to add a 3rd. Would it make any difference whether I'm trying to add a DVR vs. regular box? Probably not I would think. Hopefully they'll just let me take one, as the wiring/tv is already in place. Thanks for the info.


----------



## ANGEL 35

Any one going down to 23st. Please try to find out if they have the Samsung 3090-DVR box.I called TWC but i dont know if i can trust them?? It might be better face to face.


----------



## EagleEyez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/15713537
> 
> 
> Weird, I wonder where in the UES they had problems. My broadcast only pixellated once the whole game. I thought it looked pretty good.



I'm in Midtown West and had a ton of problems with NBC HD last night (as well as several other HD channels) that only really picked up once the game began.


(I uploaded some video of my experience to YouTube but since I'm more of a lurker and haven't posted much I can't post it here. You can find it under the same username I use here.)


When I called TWC the first time, the woman was absolutely unhelpful (she didn't even WANT to help me because I made the mistake of saying I was using a universal remote, as if that was the cause of the problems) and kept insisting that I check that SAP wasn't turned on and causing the problems.


She also told me that no one else had complained at all and thus there was nothing she could do for me.


After the game (having watched it in SD) I called back and this time the CSR told me that there had been some complaints during the game about NBC's HD broadcast and that they were looking into it.


I'm guessing (and hoping) I'm not the only TWC customer to have problems last night....


----------



## zaydon

I was watching in Hoboken on IO and we got channel corruption on 704 during the lasst minute of the game. Very weird. On the play to Holmes I could see Ben drop back to pass and the next thing i knew holmes was in the corner with the ball in his hands.


----------



## boisty

Eagle Eyez I watched your Youtube video. That didnt happen to me last night during game but it consistently happens on about 5 channels every night. Mostly foodnetworkHD, HGTVHD, HDNet, and UNIHD. its ridiculous.....


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EagleEyez* /forum/post/15715731
> 
> 
> I'm in Midtown West and had a ton of problems with NBC HD last night (as well as several other HD channels) that only really picked up once the game began.



No problems in my apartment in the West Village. Picture was clean and clear with no skips, drops, or pixellation the entire game.


----------



## peterlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/15715113
> 
> 
> Unfortunately it is an additional box...have 2, want to add a 3rd. Would it make any difference whether I'm trying to add a DVR vs. regular box? Probably not I would think. Hopefully they'll just let me take one, as the wiring/tv is already in place. Thanks for the info.



The 23rd street location will not give out new DVRs, only exchanges. I tried a week or two ago and they wouldn't give me a new DVR. I'm sure someone has sweet talked their way into getting a new DVR but the policy is exchanges only.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/15716290
> 
> 
> The 23rd street location will not give out new DVRs, only exchanges. I tried a week or two ago and they wouldn't give me a new DVR. I'm sure someone has sweet talked their way into getting a new DVR but the policy is exchanges only.



You can exchange your old dvr for a new dvr, you just can't get and additional box if you have not had one before in the past without a service appt


----------



## peterlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/15716398
> 
> 
> You can exchange your old dvr for a new dvr, you just can't get and additional box if you have not had one before in the past without a service appt



I think that's what I said. I thought it was clear from the context of the post I was responding to that my use of "new" refers to an additional DVR, not "new" as in fresh out of the packaging.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/15716604
> 
> 
> I think that's what I said. I thought it was clear from the context of the post I was responding to that my use of "new" refers to an additional DVR, not "new" as in fresh out of the packaging.



Just wanted clarifiy, to me it sounded like they would not exchange your old dvr for a new dvr. Same thing happened to me a while back. I wanted to keep my 8300hd and test the 8300hdc b4 commiting but they would not let me.


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BkDude* /forum/post/15714734
> 
> 
> I noticed something during last night's game. Everything was glitch/freeze free until my DVR started to record something at 9pm then all hell broke loose. I rescheduled the recording and everything cleared up. Anyone else ever have this problem?



I had all sorts of problems until I added more storage with an eSATA drive, than no problems. The box performs badly when drive becomes close to being full.


----------



## net_synapse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew138* /forum/post/2642017
> 
> 
> Also, are you sure that you are using a DVI-D cable? Don't know that the difference, but I read somewhere that the DVD-I cable wouldn't work?


----------



## skanter1

I was starting to watch a recording of "House" on FOX HD, and it turned into SD. Even the listing of ch 705 reads FOX, not FOX HD. What gives???


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/15722197
> 
> 
> I was starting to watch a recording of "House" on FOX HD, and it turned into SD. Even the listing of ch 705 reads FOX, not FOX HD. What gives???


 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1116065 


Looks like it was a WNYW problem, not Time Warner.


It happens...


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15722278
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1116065
> 
> 
> Looks like it was a WNYW problem, not Time Warner.
> 
> 
> It happens...



HD came back - what fooled me is that listing did not read FOXHD. Is it always just FOX?


----------



## Vesuvius333

Discovery HD is up in Diagnostic Mode


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vesuvius333* /forum/post/15722364
> 
> 
> Discovery HD is up in Diagnostic Mode



Someone refresh my memory; is tomorrow the big day for Southern Manhattan???


A_C


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/15723194
> 
> 
> Someone refresh my memory; is tomorrow the big day for Southern Manhattan???
> 
> 
> A_C



yes


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/15723194
> 
> 
> Someone refresh my memory; is tomorrow the big day for Southern Manhattan???
> 
> 
> A_C



Around what time did the channels get added to the boxes when N. Manhattan got all these channels? Just want to know if they will be up sometime tonight or not until tomorrow morning


----------



## ANGEL 35











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *net_synapse* /forum/post/15719740










What box is this on ???


----------



## bigsid05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/15724037
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What box is this on ???



That's just a general diagram for DVI-I vs DVI-D cables.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/15723628
> 
> 
> Around what time did the channels get added to the boxes when N. Manhattan got all these channels? Just want to know if they will be up sometime tonight or not until tomorrow morning



Just a guess (not related to any inside knowledge) that it will be sometime between midnight and 6AM. Seems like they often slip changes in the channel lineup in during the wee hours....


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/15722338
> 
> 
> HD came back - what fooled me is that listing did not read FOXHD. Is it always just FOX?



probably - not really significant though.


----------



## net_synapse

More channels are now active as of this morning...

 

S. Man NewHD 2_3_09.pdf 9.2841796875k . file


----------



## mlmorg

I don't know if this is the right thread but I'm trying to figure out what HD channels people get on Manhattan with a QAM tuner connected to TWC and if there's other ways to get more...These are what I get (though there are definitely others my TV found but are encrypted):


93-1 My9 HD

93-2 TNT HD

103-1 PIX HD

103-2 FOX HD

1-2 CBS HD

1-4 NBC HD

1-7 ABC HD

1-13 Thirteen HD


Anyone else get more? I'm surprised I don't get TBS HD... Are there ways to get more that I don't know of?


Thanks!


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *net_synapse* /forum/post/15724970
> 
> 
> More channels are now active as of this morning...



Nice! Good find.


Well, all of 'em should be active by tomorrow, so people can keep checking.


----------



## margoba

Off Topic (but I don't really know where this would be On Topic):


After the digital conversion, do you think all network programming will be 16:9, including TWC SD channels?


An example, just to be clear, do you think "House" on channel 5 (not 705) will be 16:9?


-barry


----------



## heinriph




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/15716398
> 
> 
> You can exchange your old dvr for a new dvr, you just can't get and additional box if you have not had one before in the past without a service appt



This is indeed the policy - they want to make sure you have enough signal strength to support the additional device.


Sweet-talking can occasionally work. After standing in line for 2.5 hrs in Brooklyn, I was NOT going to walk out without my additional (third) HD-DVR. After lots of pleading and insistent but friendly pushing, the rep finally said "OK, but if you have any problems we won't come out to fix them". Suited me fine (I had swapped my existing boxes between rooms numerous times, so I knew signal levels were good).


----------



## heinriph

I'm about to throw my 8300HDC against the wall and its remote out the window.


For the 8300HDC to acknowledge the remote, the darn thing has to be pointed dead-on to the box - if it's more than 0.00000001 degrees off, I might as well rearrange chicken bones in hopes of getting the channel changed.


Meanwhile, I can pretty much point the same TWC-provided remote anywhere I like (even 90 degrees off), and the TV 'hears' the remote just fine and immediately complies with commands.


Do I have a particularly useless 8300HDC, or do others have the same problem? I thought about getting a new remote, but since the TV hears the remote just fine, the problems must be with the box.


[after close to two years with the 8300HDC, I'm growing to like it less, and less, and less... ]


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/15725304
> 
> 
> Off Topic (but I don't really know where this would be On Topic):
> 
> 
> After the digital conversion, do you think all network programming will be 16:9, including TWC SD channels?
> 
> 
> An example, just to be clear, do you think "House" on channel 5 (not 705) will be 16:9?
> 
> 
> -barry



No


One has nothing to do with the other.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heinriph* /forum/post/15725497
> 
> 
> 
> [after close to two years with the 8300HDC, I'm growing to like it less, and less, and less... ]



In those two years, have you ever changed the batteries?







But seriously, I have never held back my disdain for the 8300 *HDC*. I find that it has a slow response time, not that its ears are directional. Sometimes it takes three seconds for a command to occurwhich seems like a lifetime and causes me to repeat my actions.


----------



## Jake NYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heinriph* /forum/post/15725497
> 
> 
> I'm about to throw my 8300HDC against the wall and its remote out the window.
> 
> 
> For the 8300HDC to acknowledge the remote, the darn thing has to be pointed dead-on to the box - if it's more than 0.00000001 degrees off, I might as well rearrange chicken bones in hopes of getting the channel changed.
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, I can pretty much point the same TWC-provided remote anywhere I like (even 90 degrees off), and the TV 'hears' the remote just fine and immediately complies with commands.
> 
> 
> Do I have a particularly useless 8300HDC, or do others have the same problem? I thought about getting a new remote, but since the TV hears the remote just fine, the problems must be with the box.



You might want to invest in a universal remote from another company-- Harmony, URC, etc. They generally send out much stronger IR signals than the cable remote, so you won't have to aim as precisely. I have a Nevo universal remote which is so strong I can point it in the opposite direction from my system and the commands still register, which certainly doesn't fly with the TWC remote (don't have the HDC, though)


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jake NYC* /forum/post/15725631
> 
> 
> You might want to invest in a universal remote from another company-- Harmony, URC, etc. They generally send out much stronger IR signals than the cable remote, so you won't have to aim as precisely. I have a Nevo universal remote which is so strong I can point it in the opposite direction from my system and the commands still register, which certainly doesn't fly with the TWC remote (don't have the HDC, though)



New batteries first - if that doesn't work I'll second the universal remote idea. Get one high-quality remote for everything, with stronger IR signal.


----------



## kgrayAVS

Which TWC STB is best? I believe Manhattan residents can have SA, Samsung, Pioneer, etc. Which one do people recommend for HD?


Thanks!


----------



## Blerghass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heinriph* /forum/post/15725497
> 
> 
> I'm about to throw my 8300HDC against the wall and its remote out the window.
> 
> 
> For the 8300HDC to acknowledge the remote, the darn thing has to be pointed dead-on to the box - if it's more than 0.00000001 degrees off, I might as well rearrange chicken bones in hopes of getting the channel changed.
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, I can pretty much point the same TWC-provided remote anywhere I like (even 90 degrees off), and the TV 'hears' the remote just fine and immediately complies with commands.
> 
> 
> Do I have a particularly useless 8300HDC, or do others have the same problem? I thought about getting a new remote, but since the TV hears the remote just fine, the problems must be with the box.
> 
> 
> [after close to two years with the 8300HDC, I'm growing to like it less, and less, and less... ]



my hdc doesn't have this issue.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heinriph* /forum/post/15725497
> 
> 
> I'm about to throw my 8300HDC against the wall and its remote out the window.
> 
> 
> For the 8300HDC to acknowledge the remote, the darn thing has to be pointed dead-on to the box - if it's more than 0.00000001 degrees off, I might as well rearrange chicken bones in hopes of getting the channel changed.
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, I can pretty much point the same TWC-provided remote anywhere I like (even 90 degrees off), and the TV 'hears' the remote just fine and immediately complies with commands.
> 
> 
> Do I have a particularly useless 8300HDC, or do others have the same problem? I thought about getting a new remote, but since the TV hears the remote just fine, the problems must be with the box.
> 
> 
> [after close to two years with the 8300HDC, I'm growing to like it less, and less, and less... ]



I find this to varying degrees with all IR controlled components; some are more responsive than others.


The solution is to get a high quality universal remote, most of which have more powerful infrared transmitters than is found on the typical component remote.


You can pick up a Marantz RC-2000 in mint condition on eBay for under $30. The thing is a beast! I can control anything in my AV cabinet from as much as 30 feet away.


A_C


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blerghass* /forum/post/15725738
> 
> 
> my hdc doesn't have this issue.



Neither does mine


----------



## jfischetti




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mlmorg* /forum/post/15724972
> 
> 
> I don't know if this is the right thread but I'm trying to figure out what HD channels people get on Manhattan with a QAM tuner connected to TWC and if there's other ways to get more...These are what I get (though there are definitely others my TV found but are encrypted):
> 
> 
> 93-1 My9 HD
> 
> 93-2 TNT HD
> 
> 103-1 PIX HD
> 
> 103-2 FOX HD
> 
> 1-2 CBS HD
> 
> 1-4 NBC HD
> 
> 1-7 ABC HD
> 
> 1-13 Thirteen HD
> 
> 
> Anyone else get more? I'm surprised I don't get TBS HD... Are there ways to get more that I don't know of?
> 
> 
> Thanks!




This site gets updated pretty often -- QAM channels by Zipcode

just scan the page for 16:9 720p or 1080p transmissions

http://www.silicondust.com/hdhomerun/location_programs


----------



## mlmorg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jfischetti* /forum/post/15726822
> 
> 
> This site gets updated pretty often -- QAM channels by Zipcode
> 
> just scan the page for 16:9 720p or 1080p transmissions
> 
> http://www.silicondust.com/hdhomerun/location_programs



Thanks for that...Looks like I've got all the one's on there.


One question though: Earlier today I had USA HD and Crime&Investigation HD but they're now encrypted. Do channels usually go on and off encryption at certain times?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/15725629
> 
> 
> In those two years, have you ever changed the batteries?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously, I have never held back my disdain for the 8300 *HDC*. I find that it has a slow response time, not that its ears are directional. Sometimes it takes three seconds for a command to occurwhich seems like a lifetime and causes me to repeat my actions.



It takes about 10 minutes after I "turn on" my HD for it to respond to ANY signal from the remote.


Not only that, but get this... I just put a Kill-A-Watt on my whole HT system. With the HD "on" or "off" the draw is exactly the same (about 27 watts). With it buffering or not. Even with a recording playing or in pause mode. Always 27-28 watts.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/15715143
> 
> 
> Any one going down to 23st. Please try to find out if they have the Samsung 3090-DVR box.I called TWC but i dont know if i can trust them?? It might be better face to face.



Did any one go down to 23st.??


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heinriph* /forum/post/15725391
> 
> 
> This is indeed the policy - they want to make sure you have enough signal strength to support the additional device.
> 
> 
> Sweet-talking can occasionally work. After standing in line for 2.5 hrs in Brooklyn, I was NOT going to walk out without my additional (third) HD-DVR. After lots of pleading and insistent but friendly pushing, the rep finally said "OK, but if you have any problems we won't come out to fix them". Suited me fine (I had swapped my existing boxes between rooms numerous times, so I knew signal levels were good).



Well I'm gonna give it a try after work. I have the cable connection all ready to go...so I just need the box. If they don't want to give it to me I guess I'll schedule an appointment...but I'd rather not have to wait a week for it.


And if I have a problem with signal strength what do they usually do for that? Right now my main apt. feed is running through a 2 way splitter...if I switch to a 3 way splitter how much will that hurt the signal strength?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/15727788
> 
> 
> Did any one go down to 23st.??



I recall a post (many pages back I'd guess) where someone was told they could give him a 3090 and that he was going down there the next day. Never heard back so I'd guess they won't give them out yet.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Back last year, TWC SAID that 795 NHL Network HD (Sports Tier and NHL package customers) would be part of the 12/17 update. The channel did arrive with a subscription notice on it. It had been said that the HDXtra package got the "Sports Tier" but apparently NOT the one that gets the NHL channel.


----------



## bigsid05

Is it just me, or does the Samsung 3090 not seem like much of a better option? Is the hope just that its not AS bad as the 8300HDC (which is such a piece of junk with its ancient menus and remote lag)?


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigsid05* /forum/post/15727944
> 
> 
> Is it just me, or does the Samsung 3090 not seem like much of a better option? Is the hope just that its not AS bad as the 8300HDC (which is such a piece of junk with its ancient menus and remote lag)?



Could be, it is still gonna be navigator which you guys don't like so I would not get it first lol. Has more ram - 384 vs 128 in the HDC. I don't see any lag on my hdc in the menus but I haven't had passport in a while so it may be slower and I just do not remember how fast passport was.


----------



## Jake NYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/15723628
> 
> 
> Around what time did the channels get added to the boxes when N. Manhattan got all these channels? Just want to know if they will be up sometime tonight or not until tomorrow morning



Just checked the thread from 12/17: Looks like the channels showed up in N. Manhattan somewhere between 1:45am (no new channels) and 6:30am (all or most channels coming in)


----------



## G1Ravage

I'm one of those guys keeping his 8300HD. I'm happy with it, and prefer the interface over the Mystro on the 8300HDC. My mother got a Samsung SMT-H3050 (non-DVR) box for our living room, and the Mystro is horribly slow. Passport FTW.


I hope any new box TWC makes available to us uses software that's faster and more user-friendly than Mystro is.


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G1Ravage* /forum/post/15728227
> 
> 
> I'm one of those guys keeping his 8300HD. I'm happy with it, and prefer the interface over the Mystro on the 8300HDC. My mother got a Samsung SMT-H3050 (non-DVR) box for our living room, and the Mystro is horribly slow. Passport FTW.
> 
> 
> I hope any new box TWC makes available to us uses software that's faster and more user-friendly than Mystro is.



I have both 8300HD and Samsung H3050. Hardware seems similar, software and interface much better on 8300 Passport.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/15726606
> 
> 
> Neither does mine



Same here


----------



## G1Ravage

I'm curious, does Time Warner make personalized adjustments to the Passport software on the 8300HD?


I went upstate to a friend's house to watch the Super Bowl, and he also had an 8300HD just like I do, but his service provider was Cablevision, and the software interface was somewhat different. If you do a search online for Scientific Atlanta's 8300HD user guide, it shows the default software, which I believe is what my friend had. It shows you how much hard drive space has been used up, and on the main program guide, pressing C simply takes you out of the menu.


Time Warner's 8300HD graphically is a little different. It doesn't tell you how much space is used, but pressing C on the main program guide allows you to manually search for a show by its title, which is a feature some of the other boxes apparently don't have. A Time Warner logo and a TV Guide logo are also present on the main screen.


So, does Time Warner actually make their own modifications of the box software?


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jake NYC* /forum/post/15728164
> 
> 
> Just checked the thread from 12/17: Looks like the channels showed up in N. Manhattan somewhere between 1:45am (no new channels) and 6:30am (all or most channels coming in)



Thanks Jake, guess I will be watching The Universe in SD yet again, at least it will be for the last time


----------



## alleg23




> Quote:
> Around what time did the channels get added to the boxes when N. Manhattan got all these channels? Just want to know if they will be up sometime tonight or not until tomorrow morning



i rebooted my box after midnight and got the channels (if not the guide data).


----------



## alleg23




> Quote:
> 93-1 My9 HD
> 
> 93-2 TNT HD
> 
> 103-1 PIX HD
> 
> 103-2 FOX HD
> 
> 1-2 CBS HD
> 
> 1-4 NBC HD
> 
> 1-7 ABC HD
> 
> 1-13 Thirteen HD



in brooklyn, i get a lot more than that.


as for the other question, you are only guaranteed the local channels on qam. the other can come and go.


----------



## alleg23




> Quote:
> It takes about 10 minutes after I "turn on" my HD for it to respond to ANY signal from the remote.



my hdc doesnt take 10 minute to respond to the remote after it turns on, but it does take a couple of ticks.


i am using the older remote, but when i tried the newer remote it didnt seem to be any different.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G1Ravage* /forum/post/15728364
> 
> 
> I went upstate to a friend's house to watch the Super Bowl, and he also had an 8300HD just like I do, but his service provider was Cablevision, and the software interface was somewhat different.



Cablevision is not Passport. They use SARA software.


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G1Ravage* /forum/post/15728364
> 
> 
> I'm curious, does Time Warner make personalized adjustments to the Passport software on the 8300HD?
> 
> 
> I went upstate to a friend's house to watch the Super Bowl, and he also had an 8300HD just like I do, but his service provider was Cablevision, and the software interface was somewhat different. If you do a search online for Scientific Atlanta's 8300HD user guide, it shows the default software, which I believe is what my friend had. It shows you how much hard drive space has been used up, and on the main program guide, pressing C simply takes you out of the menu.
> 
> 
> Time Warner's 8300HD graphically is a little different. It doesn't tell you how much space is used, but pressing C on the main program guide allows you to manually search for a show by its title, which is a feature some of the other boxes apparently don't have. A Time Warner logo and a TV Guide logo are also present on the main screen.
> 
> 
> So, does Time Warner actually make their own modifications of the box software?



Cablevision uses SARA software (with its own interactivity software stack for things like On-Demand and Interactive channels.) SARA is the "default" software provided by SciAtl.


Time Warner previously used Passport by a company called Aptiv Digital. Now they are transitioning to Mystro Digital Navigator, which is their in-house software.


----------



## mlmorg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alleg23* /forum/post/15728928
> 
> 
> in brooklyn, i get a lot more than that.
> 
> 
> as for the other question, you are only guaranteed the local channels on qam. the other can come and go.



Thanks for that. What other HD channels do you get?


----------



## Berk32

be happy we dont have the cablevision software.


the ONLY good thing they they have that we dont on the 8300HD box is that easy-access DVR space available.


Otherwise, their software is a complete disaster. ("Guide" button that doesn't take you to the guide.... massive delay between pushing a button and getting a response on the box.... just to name a few 'issues')


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mlmorg* /forum/post/15727377
> 
> 
> Thanks for that...Looks like I've got all the one's on there.
> 
> 
> One question though: Earlier today I had USA HD and Crime&Investigation HD but they're now encrypted. Do channels usually go on and off encryption at certain times?



If you are southern manhattan - its probably because the channels are just being added today, and they were not encrypted initially.


----------



## jessegun23

nada here in times sqr... i will keep on checking


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jessegun23* /forum/post/15729549
> 
> 
> nada here in times sqr... i will keep on checking



You wont see anything in the Guide until after midnight (and probably not until early morning, unless you are lucky)


----------



## jessegun23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15729560
> 
> 
> You wont see anything in the Guide until after midnight (and probably not until early morning, unless you are lucky)



thanks for the headsup


----------



## Gary Quiring

I have been having some really bad issues with FOX HD locals. Yesterday the first few minutes of House was unwatchable. It was switching from HD to SD and the audio was all over the place. Tonight and the last two weeks American Idol keeps going crazy when coming back from a commercial break. Does anyone know if it's FOX or my D* feed? I don't have an OTA hookup so I can't compare it.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary Quiring* /forum/post/15729707
> 
> 
> I have been having some really bad issues with FOX HD locals. Yesterday the first few minutes of House was unwatchable. It was switching from HD to SD and the audio was all over the place. Tonight and the last two weeks American Idol keeps going crazy when coming back from a commercial break. Does anyone know if it's FOX or my D* feed? I don't have an OTA hookup so I can't compare it.



You may want the NYC OTA Thread (This is the TWC NY/NJ thread)


But I can tell you that there were problems last night on WNYW-DT with House in the first few minutes, as you experienced.


----------



## kwitel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary Quiring* /forum/post/15729707
> 
> 
> I have been having some really bad issues with FOX HD locals. Yesterday the first few minutes of House was unwatchable. It was switching from HD to SD and the audio was all over the place. Tonight and the last two weeks American Idol keeps going crazy when coming back from a commercial break. Does anyone know if it's FOX or my D* feed? I don't have an OTA hookup so I can't compare it.



Watching American Idol right now (my girlfriend forces me) and it seems to be switching in and out of HD and, there is quite a bit of pixelation too.


On a side not: does anyone know exactly which regions are gaining all these HD channels tomorrow on TWC or is just all of New York?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwitel* /forum/post/15730137
> 
> 
> On a side not: does anyone know exactly which regions are gaining all these HD channels tomorrow on TWC or is just all of New York?



Southern Manhattan


(The rest of TWC NYC has them - as does TWC NJ and Hudson Valley. Don't know about the status of Mount Vernon)


----------



## TheDaveMan

What's the consensus? Do we need to reboot our boxes to get the new channels, or if we reboot will we get a jump on the timing?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheDaveMan* /forum/post/15730290
> 
> 
> What's the consensus? Do we need to reboot our boxes to get the new channels, or if we reboot will we get a jump on the timing?



Reboot should not be needed.


----------



## kwitel

I feel like im 10 years old and its Christmas Eve...


This maybe the wrong area to ask this but will HD programming now be of any higher quality than before (higher res, 1080i vs.1080p)?

I imagine a greater allocation of bandwidth allows for a higher res pic?


----------



## bigsid05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwitel* /forum/post/15730402
> 
> 
> I feel like im 10 years old and its Christmas Eve...
> 
> 
> This maybe the wrong area to ask this but will HD programming now be of any higher quality than before (higher res, 1080i vs.1080p)?
> 
> I imagine a greater allocation of bandwidth allows for a higher res pic?



No, any greater allocation of bandwidth to HD channels will just mean that they're compressing these signals less, not upping the resolution. We're a ways off from 1080p channels.


----------



## vk79

So how sure is it that we are getting these HD channels today here in S. Manhattan?


----------



## TheDaveMan

Just so I don't get my hopes up too high, can someone in N Manhattan confirm what the satus of MGM HD is? Is it part of HDXtra, some kind of additional premium, or in the regular tier?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vk79* /forum/post/15730467
> 
> 
> So how sure is it that we are getting these HD channels today here in S. Manhattan?



100% sure (most of the channels are already in the pipeline - just not mapped to their channel # yet)


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheDaveMan* /forum/post/15730603
> 
> 
> Just so I don't get my hopes up too high, can someone in N Manhattan confirm what the satus of MGM HD is? Is it part of HDXtra, some kind of additional premium, or in the regular tier?



HDXtra


----------



## jfischetti




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mlmorg* /forum/post/15727377
> 
> 
> Thanks for that...Looks like I've got all the one's on there.
> 
> 
> One question though: Earlier today I had USA HD and Crime&Investigation HD but they're now encrypted. Do channels usually go on and off encryption at certain times?



I have no idea about that, but I do know they are pushing 65 new HD channels in southern manhattan tonight so maybe they pulled them for more bandwidth. Just a thought.


Check you 7xx channels tomorrow you/we will be happy.


----------



## G1Ravage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/15729387
> 
> 
> Cablevision uses SARA software (with its own interactivity software stack for things like On-Demand and Interactive channels.) SARA is the "default" software provided by SciAtl.
> 
> 
> Time Warner previously used Passport by a company called Aptiv Digital. Now they are transitioning to Mystro Digital Navigator, which is their in-house software.



I really like Passport. It's by far my favorite of all the systems I've used. The only downside is that it doesn't tell you how much space you've used up, and the guide doesn't display programs shorter than 30 minutes, which makes it difficult to record those programs.


I don't like anything about the Mystro Navigator software. It's too large and clunky, it's slow, and I don't like the order it displays show information. It doesn't even mention if the show is in HD or if it's new! It's like Time Warner trys to wow you with its large words and fancy colors, but it's really a step backwards.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15729532
> 
> 
> be happy we dont have the cablevision software.
> 
> 
> the ONLY good thing they they have that we dont on the 8300HD box is that easy-access DVR space available.
> 
> 
> Otherwise, their software is a complete disaster. ("Guide" button that doesn't take you to the guide.... massive delay between pushing a button and getting a response on the box.... just to name a few 'issues')



Yes, some of my relatives upstate have Cablevision with that software. It's by far the worst I've ever seen. I don't understand how a major competitor like Cablevision can pass that crap off as a finished product to its consumers.


----------



## bknight

NHL HD is also up in diagnostic mode, though not much longer to wait for it to be up the normal way soon!


Re the earlier post about American Idol, I also had problems with audio and pixellation today though nothing like as bad as last week


----------



## kwitel

I have managed to hold on to my SA8300HD.

For some reason, I have NEVER gotten On Demand in HD.


Will I be getting that tomorrow?


----------



## bknight




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwitel* /forum/post/15730922
> 
> 
> I have managed to hold on to my SA8300HD.
> 
> For some reason, I have NEVER gotten On Demand in HD.
> 
> 
> Will I be getting that tomorrow?



i'm pretty sure on demand HD is only available on the HDC boxes. it's a price i'm willing to pay to keep my 8300 HD


----------



## kwitel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bknight* /forum/post/15730931
> 
> 
> i'm pretty sure on demand HD is only available on the HDC boxes. it's a price i'm willing to pay to keep my 8300 HD



Why doesnt it work on the HD box?

What about Movies on Demand-will I not get those too?


----------



## bknight




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwitel* /forum/post/15730945
> 
> 
> Why doesnt it work on the HD box?
> 
> What about Movies on Demand-will I not get those too?



because the HD box runs passport and the HDC box runs mystro. different operating systems (if that's the right term). I believe HD MOD is also HDC only.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwitel* /forum/post/15730945
> 
> 
> Why doesnt it work on the HD box?
> 
> What about Movies on Demand-will I not get those too?



the newer ondemand services require the newer software that is not on the 8300HD box.


----------



## xolan99

so it's after midnight...anyone have any luck yet?


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwitel* /forum/post/15730945
> 
> 
> Why doesnt it work on the HD box?
> 
> What about Movies on Demand-will I not get those too?



You will not get Any HD On Demand Channels (MOD & Showcase).


TWC has the ability to make this available on passport boxes but has chosen not to.


----------



## vk79

No luck here yet. I just hope we get USA and SciFi HD in the group!


----------



## kwitel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/15731032
> 
> 
> You will not get Any HD On Demand Channels (MOD & Showcase).
> 
> 
> TWC has the ability to make this available on passport boxes but has chosen not to.



Thats a little annoying.

Im sure this question has been asked ahundred times but are there any new boxes coming out that use Mystro but have better performance?


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G1Ravage* /forum/post/15728364
> 
> 
> I'm curious, does Time Warner make personalized adjustments to the Passport software on the 8300HD?
> 
> 
> I went upstate to a friend's house to watch the Super Bowl, and he also had an 8300HD just like I do, but his service provider was Cablevision, and the software interface was somewhat different. If you do a search online for Scientific Atlanta's 8300HD user guide, it shows the default software, which I believe is what my friend had. It shows you how much hard drive space has been used up, and on the main program guide, pressing C simply takes you out of the menu.
> 
> 
> Time Warner's 8300HD graphically is a little different. It doesn't tell you how much space is used, but pressing C on the main program guide allows you to manually search for a show by its title, which is a feature some of the other boxes apparently don't have. A Time Warner logo and a TV Guide logo are also present on the main screen.
> 
> 
> So, does Time Warner actually make their own modifications of the box software?



Sounds like the SARA operating system which is the default OS provided by SciAtlanta for the box.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vk79* /forum/post/15731054
> 
> 
> No luck here yet. I just hope we get USA and SciFi HD in the group!



yes... you will


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G1Ravage* /forum/post/15730778
> 
> 
> I really like Passport. It's by far my favorite of all the systems I've used. The only downside is that it doesn't tell you how much space you've used up, and the guide doesn't display programs shorter than 30 minutes, which makes it difficult to record those programs.
> 
> 
> I don't like anything about the Mystro Navigator software. It's too large and clunky, it's slow, and I don't like the order it displays show information. It doesn't even mention if the show is in HD or if it's new! It's like Time Warner trys to wow you with its large words and fancy colors, but it's really a step backwards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, some of my relatives upstate have Cablevision with that software. It's by far the worst I've ever seen. I don't understand how a major competitor like Cablevision can pass that crap off as a finished product to its consumers.



Honestly, choosing between Cablevision SARA and TWC Navigator is like choosing which eye you want poked out with a rusty spoon. There is no good choice, just different flavors of bad.


----------



## Berk32

Wow


Just found more HD for Northern Manhattan.


QAM 261 #202 WE HD

QAM 261 #203 IFC HD


EDIT:

More....


393 #51 Fuse HD


Those are the Rainbow Media (Cablevision) owned channels we've been missing (along with AMC)


----------



## AVLCD

The new HD channels are up in S Manhattan.


----------



## xolan99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AVLCD* /forum/post/15731446
> 
> 
> The new HD channels are up in S Manhattan.



I don't see them yet










FYI I am in Midtown West near Times Square


----------



## lee7n

Hallelujah!!! Got the new channels, all working here except AMC HD. I almost can't believe it.









Midtown East 40's


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15731392
> 
> 
> Wow
> 
> 
> Just found more HD for Northern Manhattan.
> 
> 
> QAM 261 #202 WE HD
> 
> QAM 261 #203 IFC HD
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> More....
> 
> 
> 393 #51 Fuse HD
> 
> 
> Those are the Rainbow Media (Cablevision) owned channels we've been missing (along with AMC)



261 #201 'will be' AMC HD


I've got these new channels in my lineup now.


also, ch 102 has become Chiller. (and 130 and 143 have finally been added to our lineups after sitting hidden for months)


And they moved the signal used for HD PPV (don't know if i'll ever get the chance to find out for sure)


----------



## Berk32

TWC NYC


100 HD channels (+7 announced but postponed)


350 PPV-HD

411 TEAM HD

445/791 GAME-HD

461 NBATVHD******** Postponed to a later date

465 Tennis Channel-HD

467 CBS College Sports-HD

472 Big Ten Network-HD

651 HBO-HD

652 HBO2-HD

653 HBO Family-HD

654 HBO Comedy-HD

655 HBO Signature-HD

656 HBO Zone-HD

657 HBO Latino-HD

658 CineMax-HD

659 MoreMax-HD

660 ActionMAX-HD

661 5StarMAX-HD

662 ThrillerMAX-HD

663 WMAX-HD

664 @MAX-HD

665 OuterMAX-HD

666 Showtime-HD

667 Showtime 2-HD

668 ShowCase-HD

669 ShowExtreme-HD

674 TMC-HD

675 TMCxtra-HD

676 Starz-HD

677 Starz Edge-HD

678 Starz Kids & Family-HD

681 Starz Comedy-HD

682 Encore-HD

684 Chiller HD******** Postponed to a later date

686 Crime and Investigation HD

689 Style HD

691 Fuse-HD

692 G4HD

699 Showcase On Demand-HD

700 Movies On Demand-HD

701 NY1-HD

702 WCBS-HD

703 TNT-HD

704 WNBC-HD

705 WNYW-HD

706 Nick HD******** Postponed to a later date

707 WABC-HD

708 TBS-HD

709 WWOR-HD

710 CNN-HD

711 WPIX-HD

712 Lifetime HD******** Postponed to a later date

713 Thirteen-HD

715 CNBC HD

717 USA HD

717 SciFi HD

718 Bravo HD

720 Palladia HD

722 Cartoon Network-HD

724 E! HD

726 SNY-HD

727 MSG-HD

728 ESPN-HD

729 ESPN2-HD

733 QVC HD

734 Universal-HD

736 Spike HD******** Postponed to a later date

737 FX-HD

738 ABC Family-HD

739 HSN HD******** Postponed to a later date

740 History Channel HD

743 Fox Business News HD

744 Fox News HD

746 A&E-HD

748 MSG+-HD

749 Disney-HD

750 Food Network-HD

752 The Learning Channel-HD

753 YES-HD

754 AMC-HD

759 WE-HD

760 Toon Disney-HD

762 Lifetime Movies-HD

763 Biography-HD

764 HGTV-HD

765 National Geographic-HD

766 Discovery-HD

767 HD Theater

768 Planet Green-HD

772 Weather Channel-HD

774 Speed-HD

775 Science Channel HD

779 Golf HD

781 IFC-HD

783 MLB Network HD

784 Hallmark Movie Channel-HD

786 Animal Planet-HD

787 Africa Channel HD******** Postponed to a later date

788 Travel Channel-HD

790 TV One HD

792 ESPNews-HD

793 ESPN U-HD

794 Versus-HD

795 NHL-HD

796 MGM-HD

797 HDNet Movies

798 HDNet


----------



## Berk32

funny


I just got an email from Time Warner


"TWC Brings You _*Almost*_ 100 HD Channels"


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/15731482
> 
> 
> Hallelujah!!! Got the new channels, all working here except AMC HD. I almost can't believe it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midtown East 40's



+1


Whoopee! FX-HD I can finally watch season 2 of _*Damages*_!


----------



## carl2680




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15731392
> 
> 
> Wow
> 
> 
> Just found more HD for Northern Manhattan.
> 
> 
> QAM 261 #202 WE HD
> 
> QAM 261 #203 IFC HD
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> More....
> 
> 
> 393 #51 Fuse HD
> 
> 
> Those are the Rainbow Media (Cablevision) owned channels we've been missing (along with AMC)



now, t hey need to add the Viacom channels, and NBATVHD. after that I don't know what's left beside lifetime.


----------



## bknight

I never thought I would see the day... all this glorious HD finally here!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary Quiring* /forum/post/15729707
> 
> 
> I have been having some really bad issues with FOX HD locals. Yesterday the first few minutes of House was unwatchable. It was switching from HD to SD and the audio was all over the place. Tonight and the last two weeks American Idol keeps going crazy when coming back from a commercial break. Does anyone know if it's FOX or my D* feed? I don't have an OTA hookup so I can't compare it.



Interesting... same here from a very different head end. After the first 5-8 minutes it settled down and was OK.


One might conclude the issue was with the feed from FOX to TWC... but I wouldn't be surprised if it was TWC doing the bungling.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15731392
> 
> 
> Wow
> 
> 
> Just found more HD for Northern Manhattan.
> 
> 
> QAM 261 #202 WE HD
> 
> QAM 261 #203 IFC HD
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> More....
> 
> 
> 393 #51 Fuse HD
> 
> 
> Those are the Rainbow Media (Cablevision) owned channels we've been missing (along with AMC)



Wasn't Fuse one of the promised channels for 12/17 that never materialized? WOW, IFC is one of the few remaining channels I WANT in HD... but there has been no notice i've read about TWC brining IFC to us...


----------



## bknight

never thought i'd say this, but the weather channel HD is surprisingly rather nicely done!


----------



## Gooddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15730166
> 
> 
> Southern Manhattan
> 
> 
> (The rest of TWC NYC has them - as does TWC NJ and Hudson Valley. Don't know about the status of Mount Vernon)



The Hudson Valley sadly does not have the channels Southern manhattan is getting.


----------



## vk79

It's a happy day for all of us here in S. Manhattan! Almost just feel like skipping work to watch the new HD Channels all day lol!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15731632
> 
> 
> TWC NYC
> 
> 
> 100 HD channels (+7 announced but postponed)
> 
> 
> 350 PPV-HD
> 
> 411 TEAM HD...



Good list, may be more useful if a tab separated the channel number and name so one could sort by name.


I double checked my old list (taken from TWC) and see that Fuse was one of the postponed channels that seemingly has just appeared. I think you may have forgotten about Sleuth HD on 685...


----------



## lee7n

Did anyone else in S. Manhattan notice if AMC HD was working, I was getting a black screen, everything else seemed to work.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vk79* /forum/post/15732746
> 
> 
> It's a happy day for all of us here in S. Manhattan! Almost just feel like skipping work to watch the new HD Channels all day lol!



It's gonna be a long day, I felt like skipping out on work as well


----------



## shemmy

AMCHD is working for me in west midtown


----------



## BelB64

IFC is on on the West side


----------



## peterlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/15732946
> 
> 
> Did anyone else in S. Manhattan notice if AMC HD was working, I was getting a black screen, everything else seemed to work.



Same for me this morning (9:30 AM, 57th & 11th), AMC HD was blank. Although someone in midtown west reported above that it's working as of 10 AM. So maybe it's up now.


BTW, the quality seems excellent. Haven't noticed any skips, pauses or freezes. Maybe South Manhattan will avoid all the teething problems other areas had.


----------



## net_synapse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/15733296
> 
> 
> Same for me this morning (9:30 AM, 57th & 11th), AMC HD was blank. Although someone in midtown west reported above that it's working as of 10 AM. So maybe it's up now.
> 
> 
> BTW, the quality seems excellent. Haven't noticed any skips, pauses or freezes. Maybe South Manhattan will avoid all the teething problems other areas had.



AMC HD is worling.


The only problem I am having is that the following channels are suffering severe freezing / macro blocking:


677 Starz Edge-HD

678 Starz Kids & Family-HD

681 Starz Comedy-HD


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/15732748
> 
> 
> Good list, may be more useful if a tab separated the channel number and name so one could sort by name.
> 
> 
> I double checked my old list (taken from TWC) and see that Fuse was one of the postponed channels that seemingly has just appeared. I think you may have forgotten about Sleuth HD on 685...



I didnt forget about Sleuth HD...


It's never coming (they just replaced Sleuth SD with Chiller)


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/15733296
> 
> 
> Same for me this morning (9:30 AM, 57th & 11th), AMC HD was blank. Although someone in midtown west reported above that it's working as of 10 AM. So maybe it's up now.
> 
> 
> BTW, the quality seems excellent. Haven't noticed any skips, pauses or freezes. Maybe South Manhattan will avoid all the teething problems other areas had.



AMC now working in Northern Manhattan


----------



## zaydon

CNBC HD has some interesting axillary video that can be heard by using the SAP button. Unfortunately, on my 8300HD when i select SAP, i still hear the primary audio. Anyone have any luck?


----------



## zaydon

NE1 know what channels that came online today in S Manhattan fall under HDxtra? I'm guessing MGM HD. Probably Tennis HD? NHL HD?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zaydon* /forum/post/15733515
> 
> 
> NE1 know what channels that came online today in S Manhattan fall under HDxtra? I'm guessing MGM HD. Probably Tennis HD? NHL HD?



all of the 450's and 460's, 795 (the sportspak), 797 thru 799


(you guessed correctly)


(in order to get the Hd channels of the Sportspak - you need HDXtra.. but they include all SD and HD channels of the sportspak in it)


----------



## j7f

so far...all channels are working on 43rd btn 10th/11th.


NOT working so far are updates to your recording list on the 8300HD dvr.

last time we had changes [hbo, starz, max and encore] from the high 700's to the 600's the recording list automatically updated.


i'll try a reboot and post the results...



**did a reboot. no change in the list. has not been updated.

i'll do it manually if it doesn't change by tonight.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/15732748
> 
> 
> Good list, may be more useful if a tab separated the channel number and name so one could sort by name.



updated


----------



## Berk32

New Northern Manhattan Spreadsheet

 

twcHD 2-4-09.zip 63.298828125k . file


----------



## Berk32

Time Warner's website now lists the full channel lineup.


(only problem is they still list 760 as lifetime movies hd instead of toon disney hd)


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/15733793
> 
> 
> My listings have no data at all (S Manhattan 3rd & 30th)



either give it time or just reboot


----------



## TravKoolBreeze

Of course after these changes, still Game HD and no NHL HD. Well if it stays like this, it won't matter to me anymore since i'll see out-of-market baseball games in HD.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TravKoolBreeze* /forum/post/15734224
> 
> 
> Of course after these changes, still Game HD and no NHL HD. Well if it stays like this, it won't matter to me anymore since i'll see out-of-market baseball games in HD.



seems to be a problem for only us Northern Manhattan people....


It bothers me at the moment.... but i'm sure i'll be happier when baseball season starts and hockey ends


----------



## coreynyc

Does anyone else have issues on the 8300HD with listings? Earlier I had no listings at all so I rebooted. Then it worked and I pulled in the week's worth of listings.


Now an hour later, I only had 2-3 days worth of listings again. So I pulled in the full week again.


This is a fairly common occurrence for me.


Also, what is the approx capacity of HD hours that the 8300HD can hold? I think it is too quick to tell me I am running out of room.


BTW, NHL HD is working for me on 795 (S Manhattan HD Extra subscriber)


----------



## zaydon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/15734653
> 
> 
> Does anyone else have issues on the 8300HD with listings? Earlier I had no listings at all so I rebooted. Then it worked and I pulled in the week's worth of listings.
> 
> 
> Now an hour later, I only had 2-3 days worth of listings again. So I pulled in the full week again.
> 
> 
> This is a fairly common occurrence for me.
> 
> 
> Also, what is the approx capacity of HD hours that the 8300HD can hold? I think it is too quick to tell me I am running out of room.
> 
> 
> BTW, NHL HD is working for me on 795 (S Manhattan HD Extra subscriber)



I always only have 2,3 days of program data at any given time on the 8300hd.


----------



## bigsid05

8300HD has a 160gb HD, right? So about 20 hours of HD programming.


----------



## peterlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/15734653
> 
> 
> Does anyone else have issues on the 8300HD with listings? Earlier I had no listings at all so I rebooted. Then it worked and I pulled in the week's worth of listings.
> 
> 
> Now an hour later, I only had 2-3 days worth of listings again. So I pulled in the full week again.
> 
> 
> This is a fairly common occurrence for me.
> 
> 
> Also, what is the approx capacity of HD hours that the 8300HD can hold? I think it is too quick to tell me I am running out of room.
> 
> 
> BTW, NHL HD is working for me on 795 (S Manhattan HD Extra subscriber)



The tv schedule thing isn't just you, it's "normal" for the DVR. Whether it's a bug or feature or what causes it, I don't know. But there's nothing exceptional about your experience. It's a quirk but at least it's easily fixed.


The inaccurate measure of hard drive space is far more irritating and problematic. I've noticed the software demands more space tha it actually needs to record a problem. It seems to want a cushion of free space. I've frequently encountered a scenario where the DVR flags additional programs for deletion even though a program equal in length to the program set to record has already been erased. It forces you to free up more space than it actually needs to record the program. Of course, once it has recorded the new program, the software indicates there's all this extra free space, which drives me up the wall.


----------



## TravKoolBreeze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zaydon* /forum/post/15733503
> 
> 
> CNBC HD has some interesting axillary video that can be heard by using the SAP button. Unfortunately, on my 8300HD when i select SAP, i still hear the primary audio. Anyone have any luck?



No luck on the 8300HDC; same thing happens with me.


----------



## Agent_C

 http://www.nbcnewyork.com/news/local...0-Workers.html 


It'll be interesting to see how long we'll have to wait for service appointments and such.


A_C


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/15735979
> 
> 
> It'll be interesting to see how long we'll have to wait for service appointments and such.



TW usually contracts outside companies for their house calls and their CSR's are in Canada. I doubt that it'll affect us.


----------



## wx27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15731635
> 
> 
> funny
> 
> 
> I just got an email from Time Warner
> 
> 
> "TWC Brings You _*Almost*_ 100 HD Channels"



I thought you were joking/being tongue-in-cheek until I checked my inbox.

Haha...


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wx27* /forum/post/15736453
> 
> 
> I thought you were joking/being tongue-in-cheek until I checked my inbox.
> 
> Haha...



Yeah, I saw that in my inbox too but I didn't open it yet I was afraid my computer would crash and reboot.


----------



## HRAMOS1965

No sound on AMC-HD


----------



## kwitel

Are there any plans to get MTV/MTV2 in HD?


----------



## TravKoolBreeze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/15736387
> 
> 
> TW usually contracts outside companies for their house calls and their CSR's are in Canada. I doubt that it'll affect us.



I spoke to someone in Canada just this past Monday on the PS3 and she was a TWC CSR. A lot of the calls to her center where from City and the Albany cluster. I'm glad most of the time I get the Canada call center since she told me there is an India one as well.


----------



## coreynyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/15735599
> 
> 
> The tv schedule thing isn't just you, it's "normal" for the DVR. Whether it's a bug or feature or what causes it, I don't know. But there's nothing exceptional about your experience. It's a quirk but at least it's easily fixed.
> 
> 
> The inaccurate measure of hard drive space is far more irritating and problematic. I've noticed the software demands more space tha it actually needs to record a problem. It seems to want a cushion of free space. I've frequently encountered a scenario where the DVR flags additional programs for deletion even though a program equal in length to the program set to record has already been erased. It forces you to free up more space than it actually needs to record the program. Of course, once it has recorded the new program, the software indicates there's all this extra free space, which drives me up the wall.



Well here's my current situation...


I have 6 hours of HD currently recorded (4 show/movies), the bottom show is showing that it will be deleted in 2 days.


I have 12 1/2 hrs of HD & 3 hrs of SD coming up in the next 2 days.


Someone else had posted that the 8300 has 20 hrs of HD capacity so I guess the 2 days warning is about right.


----------



## peterlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/15737264
> 
> 
> Well here's my current situation...
> 
> 
> I have 6 hours of HD currently recorded (4 show/movies), the bottom show is showing that it will be deleted in 2 days.
> 
> 
> I have 12 1/2 hrs of HD & 3 hrs of SD coming up in the next 2 days.
> 
> 
> Someone else had posted that the 8300 has 20 hrs of HD capacity so I guess the 2 days warning is about right.



Be very careful. The 2-day warning does not mean that show is safe for two days. As soon as you record anything new, the DVR may delete your saved movie even though that new recording can fit on existing free space. The act of recording a new program causes the DVR to free up space not just for the new recording but pending future recordings as well. Let's say you have 5gb of free space left on your hard drive and you record a new program that uses 1gb and have 9 more queued up that will need another 9gb of space in a couple days. When you record that new program, instead of saying "well, this new recording only needs 1gb of space, I have 5gb free already so I don't need to delete anything yet" the DVR algorithm says, "this new recording needs 1gb but I have 9 more programs that will need 9gb soon so I'm going to free up all 10gb now!" There's a certain logic to it but the result is that programs you thought were safe for a couple more days are deleted and space is freed up before it's actually needed.


My practice now is to never record anything new if any program has a deletion warning on it. Either I watch and delete enough saved stuff so that none of my saved shows have deletion warnings or I temporarily cancel the scheduled recordings of future programs. That way, the DVR will not take those future recordings into account when it calculates the space it needs to free up on the hard drive, which buys a little bit more time to watch saved programs.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HRAMOS1965* /forum/post/15736780
> 
> 
> No sound on AMC-HD



Same here, at least there is a picture now, AMC HD is halfway there.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/15734653
> 
> 
> Does anyone else have issues on the 8300HD with listings? Earlier I had no listings at all so I rebooted. Then it worked and I pulled in the week's worth of listings.
> 
> 
> Now an hour later, I only had 2-3 days worth of listings again. So I pulled in the full week again.



Any time TWC pushes out any change to their guide (channel adds/deletes, channel logo changes in the guide, channel remapping, etc.), the entire previously-cached set of listings gets erased, as you would expect, since the guide might now need to download some listings for some new channels.


So, with all of the fiddling and tweaking going on with the channel lineup today, it makes sense that even if you've "looked ahead" in the guide you'll need to do it again until things settle down.


In normal times a change to the channel lineup doesn't usually occur more than a couple of times a month, but on a day like today, don't expect your guide data to persist more than 2 days in advance unless you refresh it and look ahead in the guide on your own.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/15738296
> 
> 
> Same here, at least there is a picture now, AMC HD is halfway there.



I guess, other than "Mad Men", this channel is sort of a waste. AMC edits their movies for content (cursing, nudity) and adds commercials. :-(


On the other hand, the unexpected add of IFC-HD is a huge plus for fans of a certain type of movie! (As is MGM-HD).


In fact, I'm happy as a proverbial "pig in s**t" as a movie lover -- TWC has just multiplied my options for uncut HD movies from 5 [HBO, MAX, Starz, Sho, HDNet Movies] to 25 [HBO x 6, Cinemax x 8, Starz x 4, Sho x 4, IFC, MGMHD + HDNet Movies]! (Not counting TMC x 2 & Encore, which I don't subscribe to).


And as a huge music fan, I'm elated to (FINALLY) have Palladia-HD a 24 hour music channel, which started as MHD which you guys out in Brooklyn and Staten Island got _ages_ ago. Not to mention the sometimes (but rarely) interesting FUSE-HD.


Scott


----------



## peterlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/15738528
> 
> 
> I guess, other than "Mad Men", this channel is sort of a waste. AMC edits their movies for content (cursing, nudity) and adds commercials. :-(



Of course, they also bleep cursing from Mad Men and Breaking Bad as well. Pretty silly.



> Quote:
> In fact, I'm happy as a proverbial "pig in s**t" as a movie lover -- TWC has just multiplied my options for uncut HD movies from 5 [HBO, MAX, Starz, Sho, HDNet Movies] to 25 [HBO x 6, Cinemax x 8, Starz x 4, Sho x 4, IFC, MGMHD + HDNet Movies]! (Not counting TMC x 2 & Encore, which I don't subscribe to).



I refuse to watch 2.35 aspect ratio movies on HBO since the channel cuts off the sides. Absolutely atrocious. I stumbled across HBO2 when it aired the Assassination of Jesse James a couple days ago, which I had seen in the theatre, and the cropping completely changed the movie. It looked cramp and awkward, the scope of the movie was ruined. Showtime doesn't do that with 2.35 movies.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/15738583
> 
> 
> Of course, they also bleep cursing from Mad Men and Breaking Bad as well. Pretty silly.



Wow...I had no idea. Never watched Mad Men 'cause I didn't have any way to watch in HD previously. That's BAD. I mean, really? It's a cable channel and not bound by broadcast restrictions.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/15738583
> 
> 
> I refuse to watch 2.35 aspect ratio movies on HBO since the channel cuts off the sides. Absolutely atrocious.



Agree with you 100% here. I try to avoid watching movies that are panned/scanned to 16:9 when they're wider and used to be more of a stickler about it, but have caved a little on that one.....Luckily HBO/Cinemax have been a bit better about showing some things in OAR lately. Haven't gotten to catch "....Robert Ford" yet, but am meaning to catch it on the next showing....


----------



## jessegun23

hmmm wonder when G4 will actually broadcast in HD...


I know they play reruns of Heroes and Lost in HD as well as Attack of the show... wondering when it will broadcast here in NYC... so far it's still 4:3 on the new channel.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/15738664
> 
> 
> Wow...I had no idea. Never watched Mad Men 'cause I didn't have any way to watch in HD previously. That's BAD. I mean, really? It's a cable channel and not bound by broadcast restrictions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agree with you 100% here. I try to avoid watching movies that are panned/scanned to 16:9 when they're wider and used to be more of a stickler about it, but have caved a little on that one.....Luckily HBO/Cinemax have been a bit better about showing some things in OAR lately. Haven't gotten to catch "....Robert Ford" yet, but am meaning to catch it on the next showing....



Is it the same as panning and scanning because that really butchers a film. I think they just zoom to 16x9 which is way better than pan and scan, I agree not perfect but tolerable.


----------



## bknight




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jessegun23* /forum/post/15738710
> 
> 
> hmmm wonder when G4 will actually broadcast in HD...
> 
> 
> I know they play reruns of Heroes and Lost in HD as well as Attack of the show... wondering when it will broadcast here in NYC... so far it's still 4:3 on the new channel.



hi, so they do attack of the show in HD, did i understand correctly? i noticed today it was in 4:3 and my understanding is that all of G4's programming is 4:3 right now


----------



## jfischetti

LOST audio is a muffled mess (airdate 2/3; 9:00pm)


Possibly that way from ABC, since the commercials are loud and clear - but i cant understand a word without pointing my ear to my center speaker


I'm standing in front of my TV & speaker system for god sakes!


----------



## alleg23

hey look fuse hd is finally on here in brooklyn.


so, what is fuse? what is their niche? do they show movies without cutting out the good parts?


----------



## bknight




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alleg23* /forum/post/15739675
> 
> 
> hey look fuse hd is finally on here in brooklyn.
> 
> 
> so, what is fuse? what is their niche? do they show movies without cutting out the good parts?



its a music channel (hopefully i'm not missing some joke here)


----------



## JSY




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bknight* /forum/post/15739492
> 
> 
> hi, so they do attack of the show in HD, did i understand correctly? i noticed today it was in 4:3 and my understanding is that all of G4's programming is 4:3 right now



I was thinking exactly the same - I've yet to see any G4 programming in HD.


----------



## TheDaveMan

New channels are great. Only glitch I'm getting is now sound on AMC, which right now is making it harder to figure out what's happening to "Jenny!"


----------



## net_synapse

Is anyone else having the following problem?

*Severe Freezing / Macro Blocking:*
*677 Starz Edge-HD

678 Starz Kids & Family-HD

681 Starz Comedy-HD*


Please advise...


----------



## lewisr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *net_synapse* /forum/post/15740176
> 
> 
> Is anyone else having the following problem?
> 
> *Severe Freezing / Macro Blocking:*
> *677 Starz Edge-HD
> 
> 678 Starz Kids & Family-HD
> 
> 681 Starz Comedy-HD*
> 
> 
> Please advise...



Just had mild-to-moderate freezing / macro blocking through _Damages_ (which was otherwise excellent) on FX HD. Enough to be minorly annoying but would not call it severe. Hopefully just growing pains. Southern Manhattan.


Best,

Lewis


----------



## net_synapse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lewisr* /forum/post/15740290
> 
> 
> Just had mild-to-moderate freezing / macro blocking through _Damages_ (which was otherwise excellent) on FX HD. Enough to be minorly annoying but would not call it severe. Hopefully just growing pains. Southern Manhattan.
> 
> 
> Best,
> 
> Lewis



Thanks for the reply.


All other channels have been stellar for me except for the three mentioned.


Anyone else in Southern Manhattan...?


----------



## jessegun23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bknight* /forum/post/15739492
> 
> 
> hi, so they do attack of the show in HD, did i understand correctly? i noticed today it was in 4:3 and my understanding is that all of G4's programming is 4:3 right now



I know they shoot it in HD I'm just not sure why its not being broadcast here in HD


----------



## jessegun23

Is anyone else having any issues with their Cable and Internet?


I live in Times Sqr and every since this past weekend my cable and internet will dropout at the same time for about an hour every few hours...


It happened all throughout the superbowl every half an hour or so for 5-10 mins at a time... then it was doing it again tonight but it was out for a few hours


----------



## richiek

IFC HD is horrible, not true HD. I'm watching Monster's Ball, and the 2.35:1 image is stretched, making it look more like 4:1. This is an abomination, just as bad as HBO cropping 2.35:1 films.


----------



## coreynyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/15737724
> 
> 
> Be very careful. The 2-day warning does not mean that show is safe for two days. As soon as you record anything new, the DVR may delete your saved movie even though that new recording can fit on existing free space. The act of recording a new program causes the DVR to free up space not just for the new recording but pending future recordings as well. Let's say you have 5gb of free space left on your hard drive and you record a new program that uses 1gb and have 9 more queued up that will need another 9gb of space in a couple days. When you record that new program, instead of saying "well, this new recording only needs 1gb of space, I have 5gb free already so I don't need to delete anything yet" the DVR algorithm says, "this new recording needs 1gb but I have 9 more programs that will need 9gb soon so I'm going to free up all 10gb now!" There's a certain logic to it but the result is that programs you thought were safe for a couple more days are deleted and space is freed up before it's actually needed.
> 
> 
> My practice now is to never record anything new if any program has a deletion warning on it. Either I watch and delete enough saved stuff so that none of my saved shows have deletion warnings or I temporarily cancel the scheduled recordings of future programs. That way, the DVR will not take those future recordings into account when it calculates the space it needs to free up on the hard drive, which buys a little bit more time to watch saved programs.



Thanks but it really wasn't a pressing "issue" for me because last night I watched several saved shows & shows I was recording last night. Same goes for today.

*UPDATE*: I just checked my list and I have more HD & SD content saved than I did yesterday when I originally posted and I have a bunch of stuff upcoming in the next few days and I do not have any "hourglass" warnings next to any of my saved shows. I think something IS up with my DVR.


----------



## coreynyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bknight* /forum/post/15739492
> 
> 
> hi, so they do attack of the show in HD, did i understand correctly? i noticed today it was in 4:3 and my understanding is that all of G4's programming is 4:3 right now



I recorded Heroes yesterday on G4 HD because I had conflicts on Monday and I could not believe it was not full screen HD. I miss MOJO, where I used to get Heroes in HD as my Monday conflict backup.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15733605
> 
> 
> all of the 450's and 460's, 795 (the sportspak), 797 thru 799
> 
> 
> (you guessed correctly)
> 
> 
> (in order to get the Hd channels of the Sportspak - you need HDXtra.. but they include all SD and HD channels of the sportspak in it)



795, NHL HD has never functioned since 12/17 to this morning (it says you have to subscribe to the NHL sports package)... and I DO subscribe to HDXtra. I recall you posted this was a temporary problem... but as it's now 6 weeks later, I'd say there is no intention of giving HDXtra customers this channel.


Whoops, now I see some southern cousins saying they DO have this channel. As it hasn't been "fixed" for us after 6 weeks, logic tells me the mistake is southern Manhattan getting it.


----------



## coreynyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/15741982
> 
> 
> 795, NHL HD has never functioned since 12/17 to this morning (it says you have to subscribe to the NHL sports package)... and I DO subscribe to HDXtra. I recall you posted this was a temporary problem... but as it's now 6 weeks later, I'd say there is no intention of giving HDXtra customers this channel.
> 
> 
> Whoops, now I see some southern cousins saying they DO have this channel. As it hasn't been "fixed" for us after 6 weeks, logic tells me the mistake is southern Manhattan getting it.



HDXtra subscriber in S Manhattan...NHL HD has worked for me since I first checked 24 hours ago. I think you have it backwards, you are supposed to be getting it.


Why would they not give you the HD version of a SD channel that you get? This would be the only HD channel on TWC that you wouldn't get but you do get in SD.


----------



## jfischetti

What is the point of NY1 HD if they shoot everything in SD 4:3?


The only thing i see in HD are *some* of the commercials.


Waste of bandwidth until they get their act together...c'mon guys, all you need is two HD cams.....


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/15741982
> 
> 
> 795, NHL HD has never functioned since 12/17 to this morning (it says you have to subscribe to the NHL sports package)... and I DO subscribe to HDXtra. I recall you posted this was a temporary problem... but as it's now 6 weeks later, I'd say there is no intention of giving HDXtra customers this channel.
> 
> 
> Whoops, now I see some southern cousins saying they DO have this channel. As it hasn't been "fixed" for us after 6 weeks, logic tells me the mistake is southern Manhattan getting it.



Wow...


We've been thru this.


They're screwing up Northern Manhattan with NHL Network and GameHD. There is no extra 'analysis' needed.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jfischetti* /forum/post/15742190
> 
> 
> What is the point of NY1 HD if they shoot everything in SD 4:3?
> 
> 
> The only thing i see in HD are *some* of the commercials.
> 
> 
> Waste of bandwidth until they get their act together...c'mon guys, all you need is two HD cams.....



"waste of bandwidth"?


who cares? we got plenty.


----------



## mabrym




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15731632
> 
> 
> TWC NYC
> 
> 
> 100 HD channels (+7 announced but postponed)
> 
> 
> 350 PPV-HD
> 
> 411 TEAM HD
> 
> 445/791 GAME-HD
> 
> 461 NBATVHD******** Postponed to a later date
> 
> 465 Tennis Channel-HD
> 
> 467 CBS College Sports-HD
> 
> 472 Big Ten Network-HD
> 
> 651 HBO-HD
> 
> 652 HBO2-HD
> 
> 653 HBO Family-HD
> 
> 654 HBO Comedy-HD
> 
> 655 HBO Signature-HD
> 
> 656 HBO Zone-HD
> 
> 657 HBO Latino-HD
> 
> 658 CineMax-HD
> 
> 659 MoreMax-HD
> 
> 660 ActionMAX-HD
> 
> 661 5StarMAX-HD
> 
> 662 ThrillerMAX-HD
> 
> 663 WMAX-HD
> 
> 664 @MAX-HD
> 
> 665 OuterMAX-HD
> 
> 666 Showtime-HD
> 
> 667 Showtime 2-HD
> 
> 668 ShowCase-HD
> 
> 669 ShowExtreme-HD
> 
> 674 TMC-HD
> 
> 675 TMCxtra-HD
> 
> 676 Starz-HD
> 
> 677 Starz Edge-HD
> 
> 678 Starz Kids & Family-HD
> 
> 681 Starz Comedy-HD
> 
> 682 Encore-HD
> 
> 684 Chiller HD******** Postponed to a later date
> 
> 686 Crime and Investigation HD
> 
> 689 Style HD
> 
> 691 Fuse-HD
> 
> 692 G4HD
> 
> 699 Showcase On Demand-HD
> 
> 700 Movies On Demand-HD
> 
> 701 NY1-HD
> 
> 702 WCBS-HD
> 
> 703 TNT-HD
> 
> 704 WNBC-HD
> 
> 705 WNYW-HD
> 
> 706 Nick HD******** Postponed to a later date
> 
> 707 WABC-HD
> 
> 708 TBS-HD
> 
> 709 WWOR-HD
> 
> 710 CNN-HD
> 
> 711 WPIX-HD
> 
> 712 Lifetime HD******** Postponed to a later date
> 
> 713 Thirteen-HD
> 
> 715 CNBC HD
> 
> 717 USA HD
> 
> 717 SciFi HD
> 
> 718 Bravo HD
> 
> 720 Palladia HD
> 
> 722 Cartoon Network-HD
> 
> 724 E! HD
> 
> 726 SNY-HD
> 
> 727 MSG-HD
> 
> 728 ESPN-HD
> 
> 729 ESPN2-HD
> 
> 733 QVC HD
> 
> 734 Universal-HD
> 
> 736 Spike HD******** Postponed to a later date
> 
> 737 FX-HD
> 
> 738 ABC Family-HD
> 
> 739 HSN HD******** Postponed to a later date
> 
> 740 History Channel HD
> 
> 743 Fox Business News HD
> 
> 744 Fox News HD
> 
> 746 A&E-HD
> 
> 748 MSG+-HD
> 
> 749 Disney-HD
> 
> 750 Food Network-HD
> 
> 752 The Learning Channel-HD
> 
> 753 YES-HD
> 
> 754 AMC-HD
> 
> 759 WE-HD
> 
> 760 Toon Disney-HD
> 
> 762 Lifetime Movies-HD
> 
> 763 Biography-HD
> 
> 764 HGTV-HD
> 
> 765 National Geographic-HD
> 
> 766 Discovery-HD
> 
> 767 HD Theater
> 
> 768 Planet Green-HD
> 
> 772 Weather Channel-HD
> 
> 774 Speed-HD
> 
> 775 Science Channel HD
> 
> 779 Golf HD
> 
> 781 IFC-HD
> 
> 783 MLB Network HD
> 
> 784 Hallmark Movie Channel-HD
> 
> 786 Animal Planet-HD
> 
> 787 Africa Channel HD******** Postponed to a later date
> 
> 788 Travel Channel-HD
> 
> 790 TV One HD
> 
> 792 ESPNews-HD
> 
> 793 ESPN U-HD
> 
> 794 Versus-HD
> 
> 795 NHL-HD
> 
> 796 MGM-HD
> 
> 797 HDNet Movies
> 
> 798 HDNet




Everyone can thank me for this. I moving to Providence next month and of course TWC waits til then to give us all these channels. But I'll get FIOS there so I won't miss them. Only thing is I won't get SNY.


My stepson will be living in Manhattan in our apartment. The plan was to cancel all but basic service since he doesn't have a lot of money. But I could get a slingbox to access SNY. I think it's on basic cable but not in HD. What is the least expensive way I could get SNY in HD? And would it be worth it, I'm not getting the HD slingbox, how good would the picture be with an HD signal fed into the SD slingbox, would it make much of a difference?


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15743031
> 
> 
> "waste of bandwidth"?
> 
> 
> who cares? we got plenty.



Will all future channel updates be systemwide now here in NYC?


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *net_synapse* /forum/post/15740176
> 
> 
> Is anyone else having the following problem?
> 
> *Severe Freezing / Macro Blocking:*
> *677 Starz Edge-HD
> 
> 678 Starz Kids & Family-HD
> 
> 681 Starz Comedy-HD*
> 
> 
> Please advise...



No problems at all







S. Man.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/15743444
> 
> 
> Will all future channel updates be systemwide now here in NYC?



should be....


(no guarantees though....)


----------



## Jake NYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jfischetti* /forum/post/15742190
> 
> 
> What is the point of NY1 HD if they shoot everything in SD 4:3?
> 
> 
> The only thing i see in HD are *some* of the commercials.
> 
> 
> Waste of bandwidth until they get their act together...c'mon guys, all you need is two HD cams.....



It actually helps those with plasma tvs; You can now at least watch NY1 in its proper 4:3 format, instead of stretching the picture, without worrying about burn-in or uneven wear, thanks to those nifty new "NY1 HD" sidebars!


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/15741926
> 
> *UPDATE*: I just checked my list and I have more HD & SD content saved than I did yesterday when I originally posted and I have a bunch of stuff upcoming in the next few days and I do not have any "hourglass" warnings next to any of my saved shows. I think something IS up with my DVR.



2 bits of info:

1. You can save any show you don't want to erase by selecting "Keep Until Erased" (or some similar wording) on the show.

2. Sounds like you need a reboot of your DVR. Sometimes it doesn't properly free up deleted space until you reboot. Now that it doesn't crash/reboot often (i.e. the software is stable, unlike it used to be a couple of years ago) I try to reboot my DVR on a weekly basis. This will keep it running at its best and make sure the free space on the hard drive is accurately reflected. Press and hold the power button until it says "boot" and then let go.


----------



## coreynyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/15743752
> 
> 
> 2 bits of info:
> 
> 1. You can save any show you don't want to erase by selecting "Keep Until Erased" (or some similar wording) on the show.
> 
> 2. Sounds like you need a reboot of your DVR. Sometimes it doesn't properly free up deleted space until you reboot. Now that it doesn't crash/reboot often (i.e. the software is stable, unlike it used to be a couple of years ago) I try to reboot my DVR on a weekly basis. This will keep it running at its best and make sure the free space on the hard drive is accurately reflected. Press and hold the power button until it says "boot" and then let go.



I know how to ppermanently save shows, thanks.


Also, I rebooted yesterday and a few days ago thinking something was wrong.


----------



## net_synapse

Originally Posted by net_synapse

Is anyone else having the following problem?


Severe Freezing / Macro Blocking:


677 Starz Edge-HD

678 Starz Kids & Family-HD

681 Starz Comedy-HD


Please advise...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/15743610
> 
> 
> No problems at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S. Man.



Thanks for the reply.


Seems that the problem has been resolved, channels look great today...


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/15743959
> 
> 
> I know how to ppermanently save shows, thanks.
> 
> 
> Also, I rebooted yesterday and a few days ago thinking something was wrong.



Sorry, then you've exhausted my options to aid you.....


----------



## peterlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/15741941
> 
> 
> UPDATE: I just checked my list and I have more HD & SD content saved than I did yesterday when I originally posted and I have a bunch of stuff upcoming in the next few days and I do not have any "hourglass" warnings next to any of my saved shows. I think something IS up with my DVR.



Not necessarily. Check your channel guide to see if it's showing programs beyond 1 or 2 days. The DVR only considers those scheduled programs that show up in the channel guide, not the recorded scheduling list. So if your channel guide is only showing stuff two days ahead, the DVR will ignore those shows you have scheduled to record on day 3, 4 or 5. That may be why the warnings have disappeared even though you have a lot of stuff scheduled.



> Quote:
> I recorded Heroes yesterday on G4 HD because I had conflicts on Monday and I could not believe it was not full screen HD. I miss MOJO, where I used to get Heroes in HD as my Monday conflict backup.



I think the episode from this Monday is repeating on NBC on Saturday. So you can watch it in HD this weekend.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/15743610
> 
> 
> No problems at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S. Man.



I hopped around quite a bit last night and everything looked great in East Midtown.


BTW, does anyone know when they'll start shooting Judge Judy in HD???


A_C


----------



## coreynyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/15744186
> 
> 
> Not necessarily. Check your channel guide to see if it's showing programs beyond 1 or 2 days. The DVR only considers those scheduled programs that show up in the channel guide, not the recorded scheduling list. So if your channel guide is only showing stuff two days ahead, the DVR will ignore those shows you have scheduled to record on day 3, 4 or 5. That may be why the warnings have disappeared even though you have a lot of stuff scheduled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the episode from this Monday is repeating on NBC on Saturday. So you can watch it in HD this weekend.



No I have a full 7 days in the guide now.


As for Heroes, thanks for the tip about Saturday (I already realized that but I didn't want to wait that long to see it).


----------



## heinriph




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jfischetti* /forum/post/15739512
> 
> 
> LOST audio is a muffled mess (airdate 2/3; 9:00pm)
> 
> 
> Possibly that way from ABC, since the commercials are loud and clear - but i cant understand a word without pointing my ear to my center speaker
> 
> 
> I'm standing in front of my TV & speaker system for god sakes!



I'm glad to see someone else had this experience - I thought I was losing my mind, or going deaf. Volume didn't seem to help much, the dialogue was like a thick muddled soup of sounds.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heinriph* /forum/post/15744910
> 
> 
> I'm glad to see someone else had this experience - I thought I was losing my mind, or going deaf. Volume didn't seem to help much, the dialogue was like a thick muddled soup of sounds.



Fine by me


----------



## pdroth

Anyone have luck getting their bills lowered lately? I've been busting my monthly budget and am looking to trim some expenses. Hopefully won't have to give up much, if anything, to lower my $165 bill from TWC.


----------



## Jake NYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/15745199
> 
> 
> Anyone have luck getting their bills lowered lately? I've been busting my monthly budget and am looking to trim some expenses. Hopefully won't have to give up much, if anything, to lower my $165 bill from TWC.



I called today to see about adding Encore (there's a Bond movie marathon this weekend)


Anyway, turned out I had an ancient package ("D best") which cost more than current deals. I wound up adding Encore and paying about the same.


They offered me $7 off per month to lock in the price for 2 years, but then there's a fee if you cancel early. Didn't take that offer.


I'm still at exactly $200 per month including taxes, though, which includes cable w/ all premiums, sports tier, hd xtra on 2 DVRs and internet (no phone).


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/15738528
> 
> 
> I guess, other than "Mad Men", this channel is sort of a waste. AMC edits their movies for content (cursing, nudity) and adds commercials. :-(



When is Mad Men on??? I've been wanting to see that but couldn't find it with a search.



> Quote:
> On the other hand, the unexpected add of IFC-HD is a huge plus for fans of a certain type of movie! (As is MGM-HD).



I'm a fan of independent films, but IFC HD seems to show them in a weird, super-wide format with stretched SD quality? It looks terrible. What's up with that?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jake NYC* /forum/post/15745486
> 
> 
> I called today to see about adding Encore (there's a Bond movie marathon this weekend)
> 
> 
> Anyway, turned out I had an ancient package ("D best") which cost more than current deals. I wound up adding Encore and paying about the same.
> 
> 
> They offered me $7 off per month to lock in the price for 2 years, but then there's a fee if you cancel early. Didn't take that offer.
> 
> 
> I'm still at exactly $200 per month including taxes, though, which includes cable w/ all premiums, sports tier, hd xtra on 2 DVRs and internet (no phone).



I'm at $174.29 after taxes/etc, and i have DBest, 2nd box, and internet. 'Theoretically', adding the 2 remaining premiums is another $11 and adding a 2nd DVR is another $10... sounds like dbest is the better deal unless you take the price-lock


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15745975
> 
> 
> I'm at $174.29 after taxes/etc, and i have DBest, 2nd box, and internet. 'Theoretically', adding the 2 remaining premiums is another $11 and adding a 2nd DVR is another $10... sounds like dbest is the better deal unless you take the price-lock



I negotiated with them, and ended up getting digital phone added on for $10 LESS than I had been paying without it! They can lower price if you get all 3 - phone, TV and internet.


----------



## eljeffreynyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/15745199
> 
> 
> Anyone have luck getting their bills lowered lately? I've been busting my monthly budget and am looking to trim some expenses. Hopefully won't have to give up much, if anything, to lower my $165 bill from TWC.



I called last month and said I would switch to FIOS if they couldn't lower my bill. They lowered it by $30/month for one year. No contracts or price lock required.


----------



## Digiti

I am still not receiving AMC HD 754 yet in Kew Gardens Queens. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## HRAMOS1965

Still no audio on AMC-HD


----------



## richiek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/15745853
> 
> 
> When is Mad Men on??? I've been wanting to see that but couldn't find it with a search.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a fan of independent films, but IFC HD seems to show them in a weird, super-wide format with stretched SD quality? It looks terrible. What's up with that?



Apparently IFC is taking the SD 4:3 image and stretching it out to fit 16:9. So 1.85:1 films look like 2.35:1 & 2.35 films look even wider. Of course other HD channels (like Food Network and Cartoon Network) do the same thing, but for a movie channel to do this is absolutely disgusting.










Looks like I'll be sticking with the SD channel and use the Zoom option.


----------



## richiek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HRAMOS1965* /forum/post/15746426
> 
> 
> Still no audio on AMC-HD



Same here.


----------



## chopsueychris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *richiek* /forum/post/15746445
> 
> 
> Same here.



I just checked here in Bayside Queens and we have sound on AMC HD. Took 1-2 seconds before it came in but we have it and it's on sync.


----------



## peterlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/15745853
> 
> 
> When is Mad Men on??? I've been wanting to see that but couldn't find it with a search.



AMC isn't showing it right now. It probably won't return to the channel until right before third season starts in summer 2009. Not showing reruns after a season ends seems to be standard practice for a lot of shows and channels, especially cable shows that have smaller order of episodes.


----------



## psychmon

Bye bye video downloads especially HD

http://tech.yahoo.com/news/ap/200902...nternet_caps_1


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *richiek* /forum/post/15746445
> 
> 
> Same here.



AMC HD Working fine now in East 40's


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *psychmon* /forum/post/15746979
> 
> 
> Bye bye video downloads especially HD
> 
> http://tech.yahoo.com/news/ap/200902...nternet_caps_1



I have no specific problem with metered downloading. This is the way most businesses get charged for their internet usage. And most people subscribe for a certain number of minutes on their cellphone, so why not metered usage and tiered pricing for internet bandwidth? The $1/G for each gig over 5G is reasonable.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/15748212
> 
> 
> I have no specific problem with metered downloading. This is the way most businesses get charged for their internet usage. And most people subscribe for a certain number of minutes on their cellphone, so why not metered usage and tiered pricing for internet bandwidth? The $1/G for each gig over 5G is reasonable.



um....


5 gigs a month is not......


----------



## psychmon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15748664
> 
> 
> um....
> 
> 
> 5 gigs a month is not......



Yeah, that's a little more then three HD movies.


----------



## HRAMOS1965

AMC-HD ok now


----------



## peterlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *psychmon* /forum/post/15746979
> 
> 
> Bye bye video downloads especially HD
> 
> http://tech.yahoo.com/news/ap/200902...nternet_caps_1



Fortunately, this will not appear in NYC anytime soon. TWC is already trying to fend off Verizon FIOS. Introducing metered bandwidth into this market is like delivering customers to Verizon on a platter. Of course, it doesn't help those unfortunates who happen to live in small markets but this stupid idea won't be implemented here.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/15748212
> 
> 
> The $1/G for each gig over 5G is reasonable.



I'm guessing you don't do much on the Internet beyond email, surfing and posting on forums because if you did, you'd realize how 5GB is a joke. This month, I downloaded the Windows 7 beta, which by itself was almost 4GB. I also downloaded 2 game demos for the PS3 that were about 1GB each. Those 3 items alone put me over the monthly quota. Or maybe I want to buy the first season of "Lost" on iTunes. There are 25 episodes in that season and each HD episode is about 500MB, meaning downloading the full season is 12.5GB. To avoid quota charges, I'd have to download the episodes over *3 MONTHS*. That seems "reasonable" to you, waiting a fourth of the year to get a single season of a single show? Or if I did download it all at once, paying $8 to Time Warner, which is a *16%* tax on top of the $50 it costs to buy the season. Reasonable? Not at all.


The implied notion that metered bandwidth will only affect pirates downloading outrageous quantities of illegal data and that ordinary users will never be impacted is a Big Lie. The cable companies like to talk about how 5GB is the equivalent of 100,000 songs to pooh-pooh the idea that ordinary users will be impacted. But of course, they use songs as their yardstick because songs are tiny. They don't mention content that easily trips up even casual users doing legal and run-of-the-mill activities like downloading purchased TV shows, games, movies, computer programs, podcasts, etc.


And if you really don't have a problem with bandwidth metering, then once TV signals are converted into data packets and delivered via an IP network, then you're OK with the idea of TV rates being tied to the number of hours of programming you watch? Time Warner will say your cable bill allows for 20 hours of TV watching a month and every hour above will cost you. Oh, and 20 hours of HD programming will cost more than 20 SD hours since the former utilizes more bandwidth. Raise your hands if you really have no problem with this.


The metering model is a scam. The businesses that are pushing it always like to highlight the heavy users who are supposedly bringing the networks to their knees but they never mention those users who are underutilizing network usage and off whom the business makes a very nice profit. That's how the monthly business model works, whether it's the internet, the gym or your Metrocard, a trade-off between heavy and light users. If Time Warner really believes metering is the right business model, then will it be giving discounts to customers who use less than the monthly quota, $1 off your bill for each GB of data below the month cap? It seems only fair.


Metered bandwidth has nothing to do with delivering improved service to customers or reducing prices. It is an backdoor method for the data pipe companies to grab a piece of the content pie off the back of their customers since the content companies have the muscle to brush off the pipe companies' sticky fingers.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/15749401
> 
> 
> Fortunately, this will not appear in NYC anytime soon. TWC is already trying to fend off Verizon FIOS. Introducing metered bandwidth into this market is like delivering customers to Verizon on a platter. Of course, it doesn't help those unfortunates who happen to live in small markets but this stupid idea won't be implemented here.



Yup, I'd be signed up for FIOS the moment they announce a cap here.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/15749449
> 
> 
> Yup, I'd be signed up for FIOS the moment they announce a cap here.



If one does it they all will follow, plus verizon blocks a lot of ports


----------



## carl2680




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eljeffreynyc* /forum/post/15746088
> 
> 
> I called last month and said I would switch to FIOS if they couldn't lower my bill. They lowered it by $30/month for one year. No contracts or price lock required.



I also called a couple of days ago and the lowered to 99.99 without the extra box that I have, but now I pay 110 at month plus tax. I canceled all the premium channels, I don't need HBO and showtime until the summer when new seasons of entourage, Dextel, and Californication arrive. I rent bluray movies from netflix so I don't miss those one year old movies that HBO shows as premier.

I told them that I would cancel the phone service because of my budget, and the lowered by 35 dollars.


----------



## carl2680




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/15748156
> 
> 
> AMC HD Working fine now in East 40's



its working fine, here, I am watching october sky and is on its original aspect ratio which is good.


----------



## TheDaveMan

Looks like AMC-HD sound now works, but for some reason I'm not getting any closed captions on any channels. Hopefully it will resolve soon.


What's the deal with IFC-HD? I can't quite tell - it looks like it's in OAR, but it doesn't quite look "right" and HD-eee. The program guide doesn't indicate that any of the programming is HD - what's going on with it?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheDaveMan* /forum/post/15750064
> 
> 
> Looks like AMC-HD sound now works, but for some reason I'm not getting any closed captions on any channels. Hopefully it will resolve soon.
> 
> 
> What's the deal with IFC-HD? I can't quite tell - it looks like it's in OAR, but it doesn't quite look "right" and HD-eee. The program guide doesn't indicate that any of the programming is HD - what's going on with it?



It's stretched-SD...


----------



## chcor70

i dont know if anyone on here is in the UES but after three days of crap signal ( channel 996) i was at -16db in bedroom and -26db in living room TWC added a bunch of hd channels to my lineup. all premiums have hd counterparts as well as G4 , CNBC, USA, BRAVO and the like. signal is right around 0.


also side tip, (and i dont know if this was mentioned already) you can go into tech.nyc.rr.com the username and password you'll have to get outta your tech but if you have a consistent one he'll give it to you and you can get your signal levels and upstream and downstream db as close to 0 as you can get. near perfect, perfect signal.


i still want verizon though


----------



## TheDaveMan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15750096
> 
> 
> It's stretched-SD...



I would have expected better from IFC. It's all just stretched SD?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheDaveMan* /forum/post/15750166
> 
> 
> I would have expected better from IFC. It's all just stretched SD?



no - not everything.


And why did you expect 'better'? Its owned by Cablevision...


----------



## G1Ravage

NY1 just pissed me off. I was watching on 701, as I usually do. They actually aired a commercial, in 4:3, saying that we can now watch NY1 in "crystal-clear high definition" by tuning to Channel 701, and then plugged Time Warner by saying they had 100 HD channels.


How can they lie outright like that? NOTHING on NY1 has been in HD, and it's all 4:3.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/15745853
> 
> 
> When is Mad Men on??? I've been wanting to see that but couldn't find it with a search.
> 
> 
> I'm a fan of independent films, but IFC HD seems to show them in a weird, super-wide format with stretched SD quality? It looks terrible. What's up with that?



Mad Men is on AMC. I've checked IFC 2-3 times since we got it and did not find it to be stretched SD, it looked like proper 16:9.


One thing may get some confused... a film conversion to HD CAN "look" quite "SDish" because that was the look the filmmaker was going for. Soft and a tad grainy.


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chcor70* /forum/post/15750156
> 
> 
> i dont know if anyone on here is in the UES but after three days of crap signal ( channel 996) i was at -16db in bedroom and -26db in living room TWC added a bunch of hd channels to my lineup. all premiums have hd counterparts as well as G4 , CNBC, USA, BRAVO and the like. signal is right around 0.
> 
> 
> also side tip, (and i dont know if this was mentioned already) you can go into tech.nyc.rr.com the username and password you'll have to get outta your tech but if you have a consistent one he'll give it to you and you can get your signal levels and upstream and downstream db as close to 0 as you can get. near perfect, perfect signal.
> 
> 
> i still want verizon though




Can you explain this a little more clearly??


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/15746071
> 
> 
> I negotiated with them, and ended up getting digital phone added on for $10 LESS than I had been paying without it! They can lower price if you get all 3 - phone, TV and internet.



Sounds like the "deal" they gave me after a complaint to DOITT. I'm at $157, triple play, 3 premiums, DVR, HDXtra. The way it's billed, is the triple play at list (135) then a $35 credit. The PR guy assured me that they wouldn't actually charge me the cancelation fee.... AND there's nothing on my bill that says anything about "price lock," AND there are marketing messages about signing up for it!


Best info I can score is that FIOS may be in my nabe by the end of this year.


----------



## coreynyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/15751784
> 
> 
> Mad Men is on AMC.



Unfortunately they don't rerun the show, I have been waiting for them to show season 1.


----------



## richiek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/15751784
> 
> 
> Mad Men is on AMC. I've checked IFC 2-3 times since we got it and did not find it to be stretched SD, it looked like proper 16:9.
> 
> 
> One thing may get some confused... a film conversion to HD CAN "look" quite "SDish" because that was the look the filmmaker was going for. Soft and a tad grainy.



I've compared the SD and HD versions of IFC, and the image is definitely stretched. A 1.85 film on the SD feed results in black bars on the HD feed.


----------



## AndyHDTV

100 HD channels and I cant find anything to watch.


Is it just Me?


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/15752884
> 
> 
> 100 HD channels and I cant find anything to watch.
> 
> 
> Is it just Me?










No...I felt the same way when we got our additions too but hey I'm glad we have them, now all we need is programming.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/15752884
> 
> 
> 100 HD channels and I cant find anything to watch.
> 
> 
> Is it just Me?



I agree still nothing on, lol but very glad to have the channels when there is something worth watching.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/15752884
> 
> 
> 100 HD channels and I cant find anything to watch.
> 
> 
> Is it just Me?




Yes, you're weird.










A_C


----------



## TravKoolBreeze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/15752884
> 
> 
> 100 HD channels and I cant find anything to watch.
> 
> 
> Is it just Me?



All those channels and for some reason I stick to the main ones I had watched before 12/17 with the addition of CBS College Sports, ESPNNews, and Science Channel. Oddly enough, now I want Gol TV and Fox Soccer Channel in HD more than Viacom channels.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/15753210
> 
> 
> Yes, you're weird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A_C



You're the one watching Judge Judy lol


----------



## Jake NYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/15752210
> 
> 
> Unfortunately they don't rerun the show, I have been waiting for them to show season 1.



Mad Men Season 2 should be on HD Showcase on Demand (Ch. 699) for all you HDC box owners. I don't have access to it, so I can't say for sure.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/15753339
> 
> 
> You're the one watching Judge Judy lol



Point taken.


A_C


----------



## alleg23




> Quote:
> 100 HD channels and I cant find anything to watch.
> 
> 
> Is it just Me?
> 
> _______________



true, but all that nothing looks so much better.










btw, peterlee for pres.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alleg23* /forum/post/15753959
> 
> 
> true, but all that nothing looks so much better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw, peterlee for pres.



it's such a task now to find something to watch. I guess there will allways be something to complain about.


----------



## eieio

Dear All:


i have the Time Warner Scientific Atlanta 8300HD PVR and it's been working fine for a while, but for the last several weeks, two things, possibly related, are acting up and not functioning properly:


1) when i press "previous channel", the TV screen goes black. only when i press Menu, then the black screen 'wakes up' and the proper image displays. it seems like something in the 8300HD PVR needs to be "triggered" or "waken up", otherwise, the previous channel displays a black screen (though there is proper sound). it wasn't like this previously for many many months, if not more than a year or two.


2) when i press "previous channel", that "previous channel" should have been recording all along, even though i wasn't viewing it. that is, whatever you're watching, should be "automatically recording" even though it was not a special action that i asked it to - it simply does that by default.


example: if i were watching CNN for 30 minutes, then switch to CBS for 20 minutes, then, at the 20th minute of watching CBS, if i were to press "previous channel" to go BACK to CNN, since i remember that the last channel that i was watching was CNN, then, CNN (my previous channel) should have been "quietly and automatically" recording, right? My understanding is that it would go on for one hour, with the latest one hour being retained AUTOMATICALLY.


well, my 8300HD doesn't do that anymore. when i press "previous channel", there is frequently nothing there other than starting right now, meaning there's nothing PREVIOUS to the current time that was recorded. sometimes it works, but most of the time, it is not working.



May I kindly ask the good folks here if there is a solution? is my 8300HD Scientific Atlanta Time Warner NYC box broken? i've rebooted, btw.


thank you all in advance!


----------



## peterlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eieio* /forum/post/15755197
> 
> 
> 2) when i press "previous channel", that "previous channel" should have been recording all along, even though i wasn't viewing it. that is, whatever you're watching, should be "automatically recording" even though it was not a special action that i asked it to - it simply does that by default.
> 
> 
> example: if i were watching CNN for 30 minutes, then switch to CBS for 20 minutes, then, at the 20th minute of watching CBS, if i were to press "previous channel" to go BACK to CNN, since i remember that the last channel that i was watching was CNN, then, CNN (my previous channel) should have been "quietly and automatically" recording, right?



There's nothing wrong with your DVR. The reason it's not working for you the way you expect is that you're changing channels on a single tuner. Remember the DVR has two separate tuners. When you just flip to a new channel, you're changing channels on the same tuner, which clears the auto-record buffer.


In order for the DVR to do what you want, you need to switch to the second tuner before you turn from CNN to CBS. That way, the first tuner will continue to auto-record CNN. You switch tuners by hitting the SWAP button on the bottom of the remote control. That will switch you over to the second tuner and then you can change channels without interrupting the buffer recording on the first tuner. When you want to return to CNN and catch up on the auto-recorded buffer, you hit SWAP again to take you back to the first tuner.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/15755449
> 
> 
> There's nothing wrong with your DVR. The reason it's not working for you the way you expect is that you're changing channels on a single tuner. Remember the DVR has two separate tuners. When you just flip to a new channel, you're changing channels on the same tuner, which clears the auto-record buffer.
> 
> 
> In order for the DVR to do what you want, you need to switch to the second tuner before you turn from CNN to CBS. That way, the first tuner will continue to auto-record CNN. You switch tuners by hitting the SWAP button on the bottom of the remote control. That will switch you over to the second tuner and then you can change channels without interrupting the buffer recording on the first tuner. When you want to return to CNN and catch up on the auto-recorded buffer, you hit SWAP again to take you back to the first tuner.



Note that sometimes your second tuner will automatically go to that 'previous' channel. Usually when you paused or used rewind on it.


----------



## LL3HD

...and another thing remember with the 8300*HDC*all bets are off regarding swapping tuners.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *richiek* /forum/post/15752248
> 
> 
> I've compared the SD and HD versions of IFC, and the image is definitely stretched. A 1.85 film on the SD feed results in black bars on the HD feed.



I noticed the same thing. IFC-HD is just a horribly stretched version of their SD channel every time I've checked. They take nicely presented OAR versions of a movie on their SD channel and stretch it out on the HD channel.


VERY disappointing.


Maybe IFC-HD wasn't really "ready for prime time" and they're still getting their act together acquiring the HD versions of their movies?


I posted a question about this on a different board on AVS Fourm and responses were few but agreed that they seemed to only be presenting stretched SD.


----------



## eieio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/15755449
> 
> 
> There's nothing wrong with your DVR. The reason it's not working for you the way you expect is that you're changing channels on a single tuner. Remember the DVR has two separate tuners. When you just flip to a new channel, you're changing channels on the same tuner, which clears the auto-record buffer.
> 
> 
> In order for the DVR to do what you want, you need to switch to the second tuner before you turn from CNN to CBS. That way, the first tuner will continue to auto-record CNN. You switch tuners by hitting the SWAP button on the bottom of the remote control. That will switch you over to the second tuner and then you can change channels without interrupting the buffer recording on the first tuner. When you want to return to CNN and catch up on the auto-recorded buffer, you hit SWAP again to take you back to the first tuner.



Thanks, Peter et al.


I'm still somewhat confused...i'll ask this question and then test it out later this evening and, hopefully, you good folks will have a chance to further clarify this question so i'll have all your wisdom when i test it this evening










so i saw the "swap" button at the bottom of my Time Warner remote. However, i do not use that remote. i've recently newly purchased the Logitech Harmony One remote ( http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/re.../3898&cl=us,en )


as far as i can tell, there is no "swap" button other than on Page 3 (!) of the LCD soft buttons, which would require TWO right arrow presses (on the soft right arrow button on the right side of the LCD), and THEN one can finally see the "Swap PIP" soft button. Is that the button/function you're talking about when you said "switch to the 2nd tuner"? my previous understanding of PIP is Picture in Picture, which is a smaller frame at a corner of your TV showing a different channel, so you can watch one main channel, with a tiny window at a corner showing a 2nd channel, and when you hit Swap PIP, then the little picture becomes the Main picture and vice versa.


so in this Time Warner Scientific Atlanta 8300HD's case, "Swap PIP" does not mean "little picture embedded inside the main picture"??


sorry to be so precise, but i'm not exactly following.


i'm enclosing a picture of my Harmony One remote for clarity's sake, so you all can peruse the remote.


thank you in advance.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/15756176
> 
> 
> I noticed the same thing. IFC-HD is just a horribly stretched version of their SD channel every time I've checked. They take nicely presented OAR versions of a movie on their SD channel and stretch it out on the HD channel.



Now Im scratching my head. Like I said, the 2-3 times I checked, I could swear I was NOT seeing stretched content.


An OAR presentation on a SD channel (which by definition must be letterboxed) simply needs to be zoomed to fill a 16:9 screen (assuming OAR was 16:9, if it was academy, it would also be letterboxed at 16:9)... how could it be stretched? The only pan & scanned 4:3 can be stretched/distorted to fill 16:9, no?


----------



## Vesuvius333

Battlestar Galactica in HD tonight. Wohooo!!


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/15756176
> 
> 
> I noticed the same thing. IFC-HD is just a horribly stretched version of their SD channel every time I've checked. They take nicely presented OAR versions of a movie on their SD channel and stretch it out on the HD channel.
> 
> 
> VERY disappointing.
> 
> 
> Maybe IFC-HD wasn't really "ready for prime time" and they're still getting their act together acquiring the HD versions of their movies?
> 
> 
> I posted a question about this on a different board on AVS Fourm and responses were few but agreed that they seemed to only be presenting stretched SD.



I saw something in HD last night.


----------



## eieio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eieio* /forum/post/15755197
> 
> 
> Dear All:
> 
> 
> i have the Time Warner Scientific Atlanta 8300HD PVR and it's been working fine for a while, but for the last several weeks, two things, possibly related, are acting up and not functioning properly:
> 
> 
> 1) when i press "previous channel", the TV screen goes black. only when i press Menu, then the black screen 'wakes up' and the proper image displays. it seems like something in the 8300HD PVR needs to be "triggered" or "waken up", otherwise, the previous channel displays a black screen (though there is proper sound). it wasn't like this previously for many many months, if not more than a year or two.
> 
> 
> thank you all in advance!



also: what about the issue of a black screen on the TV (though the sound is working fine) when i press "previous channel"? the 8300HD tries to go back to the previous channel but the TV doesn't display the picture but the sound is working, i have to sort of "wake up" the image by pressing Menu or something similar to "trigger" the image to "wake up".


is there someone who can opine/advise on this?


thanks in advance!


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/15756476
> 
> 
> Now Im scratching my head. Like I said, the 2-3 times I checked, I could swear I was NOT seeing stretched content.
> 
> 
> An OAR presentation on a SD channel (which by definition must be letterboxed) simply needs to be zoomed to fill a 16:9 screen (assuming OAR was 16:9, if it was academy, it would also be letterboxed at 16:9)... how could it be stretched? The only pan & scanned 4:3 can be stretched/distorted to fill 16:9, no?



Correct. I saw something that was wider than 16:9 on the SD channel and had the EXACT same amount of black bars on top/bottom on the HD version of the channel which is the 1st indication of stretching and then noticed that the faces/bodies on the extreme left/right of the screen were wider than ones on the center, so they were using the same HORRIBLE stretch algorithm as TBS and other channels use. Scary....


Yes, the could've/should've zoomed it but didn't. Really they need to start getting the HD versions of the movies they show. Again, my guess is that they're sort of "staking out their real estate" by grabbing the HD channel bandwidth before they were really ready for prime-time....


For a channel that really does seem to care about their movie presentation (at least on the SD channel) it does seem like a huge oversight to take this route.


What tells me that they weren't quite ready to really debut IFC-HD yet is that there is no mention of an HD version of the channel on their website whatsoever! (I thought maybe there'd be a listing of what movies would be presented in "True HD" somewhere on the site).


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *richiek* /forum/post/15752248
> 
> 
> I've compared the SD and HD versions of IFC, and the image is definitely stretched. A 1.85 film on the SD feed results in black bars on the HD feed.



Uh, it should have black bars top and bottom. 16:9 is 1:1.78. You'd have to start at something like 1.34 (i.e. 4:3) get stretch on a 16:9.


----------



## coreynyc

CNBC HD is not working (grey screen) for me in S Manhattan


----------



## peterlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eieio* /forum/post/15756448
> 
> 
> Thanks, Peter et al.
> 
> 
> I'm still somewhat confused...i'll ask this question and then test it out later this evening and, hopefully, you good folks will have a chance to further clarify this question so i'll have all your wisdom when i test it this evening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i saw the "swap" button at the bottom of my Time Warner remote. However, i do not use that remote. i've recently newly purchased the Logitech Harmony One remote ( http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/re.../3898&cl=us,en )
> 
> 
> as far as i can tell, there is no "swap" button other than on Page 3 (!) of the LCD soft buttons, which would require TWO right arrow presses (on the soft right arrow button on the right side of the LCD), and THEN one can finally see the "Swap PIP" soft button. Is that the button/function you're talking about when you said "switch to the 2nd tuner"? my previous understanding of PIP is Picture in Picture, which is a smaller frame at a corner of your TV showing a different channel, so you can watch one main channel, with a tiny window at a corner showing a 2nd channel, and when you hit Swap PIP, then the little picture becomes the Main picture and vice versa.
> 
> 
> so in this Time Warner Scientific Atlanta 8300HD's case, "Swap PIP" does not mean "little picture embedded inside the main picture"??
> 
> 
> sorry to be so precise, but i'm not exactly following.
> 
> 
> i'm enclosing a picture of my Harmony One remote for clarity's sake, so you all can peruse the remote.
> 
> 
> thank you in advance.



Hi eieio (nice username),


I'm flying blind here because I only have the Time Warner issued remote and am not familiar with your universal remote. On the Time Warner remote, hitting SWAP will switch between tuners without having to open the small PIP window. You can open the small PIP window by hitting the PIP button but it's an unnecessary extra step if all you want to do is switch to the second tuner (and of course, you would also have to then close the PIP window as well). It appears that SWAP on the Time Warner remote is the equivalent of the SWAP PIP button on your Harmony remote. You will have to test if pressing SWAP PIP will switch between the tuners without having to open a PIP window. Hopefully, it does, otherwise, you'd have to open a PIP window, hit SWAP PIP, then close the PIP window to swap tuners.


As for your other issue with only having audio and no picture until you press another button, that is odd. Maybe you can test to see if the same thing happen if you use the Time Warner remote instead of the Harmony remote. On the Time Warner remote, the button is LAST to take you to your last channel you viewed. Note that if you use the LAST button, you are remaining on the same tuner so you'll lose the buffer each time you switch channel (unless that is, you're switching to a channel that the second tuner is already tuned to; then, the DVR is smart enough to use the buffer from the second tuner, if that doesn't confuse you completely).


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/15756564
> 
> 
> Uh, it should have black bars top and bottom. 16:9 is 1:1.78. You'd have to start at something like 1.34 (i.e. 4:3) get stretch on a 16:9.



RIGHT, but not the same exact amount of black bars as on the SD channel! Like I said, the picture had THE SAME EXACT AMOUNT of black bars on the SD as the HD channel. That should never be the case. Plus the picture distortion on the L/R side of the screen proved it....


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/15757251
> 
> 
> CNBC HD is not working (grey screen) for me in S Manhattan



Works in East 40's


----------



## alleg23




> Quote:
> Battlestar Galactica in HD tonight. Wohooo!!



felix must die.


----------



## richiek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/15757542
> 
> 
> RIGHT, but not the same exact amount of black bars as on the SD channel! Like I said, the picture had THE SAME EXACT AMOUNT of black bars on the SD as the HD channel. That should never be the case. Plus the picture distortion on the L/R side of the screen proved it....



Exactly. A 1.85:1 film on IFC HD looks like a 2.35:1 AR, when the black bars should be slight to non existant.


----------



## net_synapse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/15757251
> 
> 
> CNBC HD is not working (grey screen) for me in S Manhattan



Channel is down here also *(E25th Street)*


----------



## broadwayblue

good work airing the Rangers game tonight TWC.


----------



## eieio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/15757410
> 
> 
> Hi eieio (nice username),
> 
> 
> I'm flying blind here because I only have the Time Warner issued remote and am not familiar with your universal remote. On the Time Warner remote, hitting SWAP will switch between tuners without having to open the small PIP window. You can open the small PIP window by hitting the PIP button but it's an unnecessary extra step if all you want to do is switch to the second tuner (and of course, you would also have to then close the PIP window as well). It appears that SWAP on the Time Warner remote is the equivalent of the SWAP PIP button on your Harmony remote. You will have to test if pressing SWAP PIP will switch between the tuners without having to open a PIP window. Hopefully, it does, otherwise, you'd have to open a PIP window, hit SWAP PIP, then close the PIP window to swap tuners.
> 
> 
> As for your other issue with only having audio and no picture until you press another button, that is odd. Maybe you can test to see if the same thing happen if you use the Time Warner remote instead of the Harmony remote. On the Time Warner remote, the button is LAST to take you to your last channel you viewed. Note that if you use the LAST button, you are remaining on the same tuner so you'll lose the buffer each time you switch channel (unless that is, you're switching to a channel that the second tuner is already tuned to; then, the DVR is smart enough to use the buffer from the second tuner, if that doesn't confuse you completely).



Peter: thanks for being such a good sport by answering such uber detailed questions







Much appreciated!


you said: "...You can open the small PIP window by hitting the PIP button but it's an unnecessary extra step if all you want to do is switch to the second tuner (and of course, you would also have to then close the PIP window as well)"


i do not see a "PIP button" on my Time Warner remote. i only see:


PIP Swap

PIP Move

Off/On (right next to the Swap button)

Ch +

Ch -

Video Source

Blank black button (that's weird, right?)


So, may I kindly ask what you meant by "PIP Button"? which button do you mean?


thx in advance.


btw, i'm IM'ing you privately here as well, as i do not see an email. thx!


----------



## peterlee

Sorry I was working off memory. You're right, there is no PIP button on the Time Warner remote. I was thinking of the ON-OFF button. That turns on or off the PIP window.


----------



## eieio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/15759651
> 
> 
> Sorry I was working off memory. You're right, there is no PIP button on the Time Warner remote. I was thinking of the ON-OFF button. That turns on or off the PIP window.



Peter,


thank you again for your advice.


i've just implemented your recommendations but, alas, i have 2 programs recording right now! so, pressing the newly minted soft buttons on my Harmony One merely swapped between those two programs!


i must try it again later.


did you get my private message?


thank you again. your advice was very helpful!


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/15759582
> 
> 
> good work airing the Rangers game tonight TWC.



We were better off not seeing it.


----------



## TheDaveMan

Not to beat a dead horse, but on IFC right now - Jeepers Creepers. This looks a lot better than any stretched SD I've seen, and I would think it's true HD but it still looks a little... off... Does anybody know what they're doing here?


----------



## eieio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheDaveMan* /forum/post/15759961
> 
> 
> Not to beat a dead horse, but on IFC right now - Jeepers Creepers. This looks a lot better than any stretched SD I've seen, and I would think it's true HD but it still looks a little... off... Does anybody know what they're doing here?



manhattan here, but i can't find IFC HD! i looked and looked.


what's the channel number please? thx in advance! there are so many channels that i can't find. what is the best way to find channels? is there a search bar somewhere so one can enter the channel name and it will show you the HD channel number, if it exists, and if only standard def exists, it will show that?


thx.


----------



## peterlee

What's the problem with IFC HD? Jeepers Creepers is a 1.85 movie and it is showing full screen without any stretch or unusual cropping. I've recorded both the SD and HD versions and flipped back and forth and there's no stretching or cropping on the top and bottom on the HD channel. There's some slight cropping on the sides but it's the typical cropping that happens to almost all 1.85 movies that are shaved on the sides so that they are full screen on 16:9/1.78 screens. Plus I have this movie on DVD and the HD version has the same framing.


The real problem with IFC HD is it looks like it's just upconverted SD. No real additional detail to the picture. Or if it is a real HD image, then it's the lousiest one I've ever seen.


And IFC HD is 781. All the HD versions of a channel has "7" or "70" in front of the standard channel number. So NY1 -> 701, CBS2 -> 702, IFC81 -> 781.


Oh I see now what everyone's talking about. The Gregg Araki movie Nowhere is showing and IFC HD is both zooming in a little bit (which is why the top and bottom black bands are smaller on the HD channel than on the SD channel) and also stretching the picture horizontally. And the HD channel crops a little on the sides as well.


And a correction: I thought Cartoon Network was stretching all its shows but it appears I was wrong. Some cartoons are definitely not stretched but are in fact showing more image on the sides without losing image on the top or bottom, i.e. no zooming. It looks like both the new Star Wars and Batman cartoons are this way. Pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/15757542
> 
> 
> RIGHT, but not the same exact amount of black bars as on the SD channel! Like I said, the picture had THE SAME EXACT AMOUNT of black bars on the SD as the HD channel. That should never be the case. Plus the picture distortion on the L/R side of the screen proved it....



Looks like I'll have to watch some more IFC... like I said, the couple of times I took a quick look, I did not see any "fat heads" that are typical of stretching.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/15760175
> 
> 
> The real problem with IFC HD is it looks like it's just upconverted SD. No real additional detail to the picture. Or if it is a real HD image, then it's the lousiest one I've ever seen.



Once again, while it may be 100% true for a specific movie, let us not forget that the look of a film is very much what the director wants. Many of them WILL look like upconverted SD... Speilberg's War of the Worlds comes to mind... by very closely examining both the SD and HD broadcasts you can tell one is HD. BUT only by staring intently at both versions can you tell this.


Look at shows like Star Trek Enterprise and Battlestar Galactica. SD or HD doesn't matter. Enterprise is bright, clean, and sharp whether SD or HD. BSG looks SD on both SD and HD versions... because that is the look they are going for, dark, soft, and grainy.


The point I'm trying to make first became clear when I first got HD... I was almost appalled by what I'd call "overly blocked up shadows." It even had a name, "black crush." About 6 months after I got my first HD set, I saw a film in a theater (The Prestige). The big lite in my head went off... black crush of the 10th degree! It dawned on me that my HD set just was that much more accurate than any SD set (and I typically always had the best SD TVs) I'd ever had. The filmmakers WANTED it to look dark and inky.


So not all degradation in PQ can be laid at the technology. Getting back to IFC... I'd venture that we'll see a lot of stuff that LOOKS like SD even if it's really HD. I'm friends with a lot of indie filmmakers and lemme tell you, a lot of their stuff just looks wrong to many folks... like my friend Ruth (whose stuff will make it to IFC before any other place). She LOVES to way oversaturate her films.


Look I'm not trying to pick any fights with anyone, just trying to say that every imperfection we see may not be the fault of the transmission!


----------



## coreynyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/15757967
> 
> 
> Works in East 40's



It must have been was back up by the time you posted that. I got home around 7:30 and it was working for me too.


----------



## coreynyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/15759582
> 
> 
> good work airing the Rangers game tonight TWC.



It was on ch. 51.


----------



## eieio

i have the Time Warner Scientific Atlanta 8300HD PVR and it's been working fine for a while, but for the last several weeks, it is acting up and not functioning properly:


When i press "previous channel", the TV screen goes black. only when i press Menu, then the black screen 'wakes up' and the proper image displays. it seems like something in the 8300HD PVR needs to be "triggered" or "waken up", otherwise, the previous channel displays a black screen (though there is proper sound). it wasn't like this previously for many many months, if not more than a year or two.


thank you all in advance!


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eieio* /forum/post/15759983
> 
> 
> manhattan here, but i can't find IFC HD! i looked and looked.
> 
> 
> what's the channel number please? thx in advance! there are so many channels that i can't find. what is the best way to find channels? is there a search bar somewhere so one can enter the channel name and it will show you the HD channel number, if it exists, and if only standard def exists, it will show that?
> 
> 
> thx.



it's 781 just use the guide


----------



## lee7n

Ah The Universe Marathon in HD on HistoryHD today, much better


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/15751784
> 
> 
> Mad Men is on AMC. I've checked IFC 2-3 times since we got it and did not find it to be stretched SD, it looked like proper 16:9.
> 
> 
> One thing may get some confused... a film conversion to HD CAN "look" quite "SDish" because that was the look the filmmaker was going for. Soft and a tad grainy.



Is Mad men on AMC presently? Or only in the past.


It seems IFC HD is both - real 16:9 HD for some movies and stretched SD for others. Don't ask me why...


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/15761807
> 
> 
> It was on ch. 51.



Indeed it was, and it was unwatchable in more ways than one!


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/15763773
> 
> 
> Indeed it was, and it was unwatchable in more ways than one!



Wasn't on ch 51 by me. It was TV Guide all night.


----------



## eieio

I have the Time Warner Scientific Atlanta 8300HD.


I've read, since last summer, about the newer 8300HDC, and saw a friend's unit last year. The Guide software looks visually somewhat different, and the various forums (or is it fora?) talked about the many glitches and frustrations people have had with it back then.


Well, it is now Feb 2009, over 6 months later. May I ask if it is still considered "safer" more "more desirable" to stick with the 8300HD, or, has the 8300HDC come such a long way through various firmware updates that it is now BETTER to run to exchange my 8300HD for the newer 8300HDC?


thanks in advance!


----------



## margoba

I have one of each, and I still prefer the HD, but the HDC is definitely better than it was 6 months ago. The main differences:


1. HD is faster.


2. Search by name/keyword is better on the HD.


3. The HDC does not allow manual recording by time slot. By that I mean that you cannot tell the box to record whatever is on Thursday, March 18th at 9:00. All recording must be set up from the guide. WARNING: I haven't actually checked this deficiency in a couple of months, but I think it's true.


-barry


----------



## eieio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/15764162
> 
> 
> I have one of each, and I still prefer the HD, but the HDC is definitely better than it was 6 months ago. The main differences:
> 
> 
> 1. HD is faster.
> 
> 
> 2. Search by name/keyword is better on the HD.
> 
> 
> 3. The HDC does not allow manual recording by time slot. By that I mean that you cannot tell the box to record whatever is on Thursday, March 18th at 9:00. All recording must be set up from the guide. WARNING: I haven't actually checked this deficiency in a couple of months, but I think it's true.
> 
> 
> -barry



Barry: thx for your advice/comments.


gosh, it really seems like there's little reason to trek up to Time Warner and make this exchange from HD to HDC!!


it seems like, still, after so very long, the HDC is "still not ready for prime time"! yikes. it certainly appears as though they goofed on this big time.


the effort involved in unplugging, trekking up to Time Warner's store, reconnecting everything, all just to get an *INFERIOR* device (the HDC) is seemingly absolutely NOT worth it, right?


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eieio* /forum/post/15764412
> 
> 
> Barry: thx for your advice/comments.
> 
> 
> gosh, it really seems like there's little reason to trek up to Time Warner and make this exchange from HD to HDC!!
> 
> 
> it seems like, still, after so very long, the HDC is "still not ready for prime time"! yikes. it certainly appears as though they goofed on this big time.
> 
> 
> the effort involved in unplugging, trekking up to Time Warner's store, reconnecting everything, all just to get an *INFERIOR* device (the HDC) is seemingly absolutely NOT worth it, right?



My feelings are a bit milder than yours. I wouldn't say the HDC is "not ready for prime time", it's just not quite as good as the HD. But no, I don't think it's worth the effort of swapping. On the other hand if you already have a HDC model, I don't think it's worth the effort to swap that either.


I forgot to mention the two advantages of the HDC (that I know of):


1. The HDC gets HD (as in High Def) on demand channels, and the HD doesn't.


2. The HDC can interact with Time Warner phone service, if you have it, and show you caller ID on your TV screen.


-barry


----------



## margoba

Oops. One more advantage of the HDC that I have read about but not tried is that external drives work without problem on the HDC. On the HD, if you add an external drive, you lose the trick play functionality (rewinding, etc. during live TV).


-barry


----------



## grandzu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eieio* /forum/post/15759603
> 
> 
> Peter: thanks for being such a good sport by answering such uber detailed questions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much appreciated!
> 
> 
> you said: "...You can open the small PIP window by hitting the PIP button but it's an unnecessary extra step if all you want to do is switch to the second tuner (and of course, you would also have to then close the PIP window as well)"
> 
> 
> i do not see a "PIP button" on my Time Warner remote. i only see:
> 
> 
> PIP Swap
> 
> PIP Move
> 
> Off/On (right next to the Swap button)
> 
> Ch +
> 
> Ch -
> 
> Video Source
> 
> Blank black button (that's weird, right?)
> 
> 
> So, may I kindly ask what you meant by "PIP Button"? which button do you mean?
> 
> 
> thx in advance.
> 
> 
> btw, i'm IM'ing you privately here as well, as i do not see an email. thx!



Hi, I'm jumping in because I have the same problem.

My TWC 8300HDC does not swap tuners unless the PIP box is active. Is that typical b/c I saw some saying it should swap tuners w/o the PIP box showing.

But I also get gray screen when switching with the PIP swap but no buffer so no rewind capability. I can see the other tuner progressing in the PIP window and then I switch to that tuner the buffer only can rewind up to whenever I turned on the PIP.

Am I missing something for the second tuner or is something wrong?


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grandzu* /forum/post/15764737
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm jumping in because I have the same problem.
> 
> My TWC 8300HDC does not swap tuners unless the PIP box is active. Is that typical b/c I saw some saying it should swap tuners w/o the PIP box showing.
> 
> But I also get gray screen when switching with the PIP swap but no buffer so no rewind capability. I can see the other tuner progressing in the PIP window and then I switch to that tuner the buffer only can rewind up to whenever I turned on the PIP.
> 
> Am I missing something for the second tuner or is something wrong?



My 8300HDC does not swap tuners like yours. PIP box has to be on to swap. The on & off button turns on the PIP box.


----------



## JeffMoney

Found another bug in the 8300hdc

yesterday i ordered the ppv boxing event that went on at 2 pm est on channel 301 , there was no HD coverage of the fight which would of been then on channel 350 ..anyhow i did the buy and record and later on in the day i noticed it didnt record and i have 2 hdc's boxes both had the same problem. i guess now you cant tape on 301 but if it was on 350 it would of been good..


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/15729387
> 
> 
> Cablevision uses SARA software (with its own interactivity software stack for things like On-Demand and Interactive channels.) SARA is the "default" software provided by SciAtl.
> 
> 
> Time Warner previously used Passport by a company called Aptiv Digital. Now they are transitioning to Mystro Digital Navigator, which is their in-house software.



So do ANY cable boxes from TW have SARA?


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC* /forum/post/15768507
> 
> 
> So do ANY cable boxes from TW have SARA?



Not in NYC.


----------



## HDTV Dude

I clipped a piece of the article below from Multichannel News today because it rings so true. This should a viewed as a cautionary tale to all the big companies out there who feel they can treat customers like dirt because they sense they have a monopoly on the market. In a best case scenario I would like to see TWC stay afloat so that there will always be competition for Verizon to keep them from one day doing the same to us.



"Losses Hits TW Cable"

http://www.multichannel.com/article/...t_TW_Cable.php 

Pali Research media analyst Richard Greenfield wasn't buying Britt's argument.


“Time Warner Cable's fundamental mistake has been milking ARPU for all it is worth, rather than capturing as many triple-play subscribers as they could have,” Greenfield wrote, referring to average revenue per unit. “Time Warner Cable never took the offensive, they waited for competition to arrive, then altered their marketing (greater discounts) and programming tactics (HD channel increases) to fend off the competition.”


Verizon Communications' major push into the New York City market — TWC's second-largest — could have been a contributing factor to the subscriber declines. The telco said last month it added 303,000 FiOS TV customers in the fourth quarter.


----------



## danoise007

I live in Chelsea and I just got the 8300HDC box. I notice it's missing some HD channels like National Geographic HD, Animal Planet HD, MSG Plus HD and Hallmark Movie Channel HD. Some channels are on the wrong channel MSG Ch. 712, HBOHD Ch. 780 and MaxHD Ch. 719. I called Time Warner and the woman told me that the 8300HDC box doesn't have those channels yet. I really don't think she knew what she was talking about. Does anyone else have this problem with their 8300HDC box?


----------



## eieio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *danoise007* /forum/post/15771559
> 
> 
> I live in Chelsea and I just got the 8300HDC box. I notice it's missing some HD channels like National Geographic HD, Animal Planet HD, MSG Plus HD and Hallmark Movie Channel HD. Some channels are on the wrong channel MSG Ch. 712, HBOHD 780 and MaxHD Ch.719. I called Time Warner and the woman told me that the 8300HDC box doesn't have those channels yet. I really don't think she knew what she was talking about. Does anyone else have this problem with their 8300HDC box?



i have the 8300HD only, and was considering going to 23rd street to exchange for the 8300HDC but the consensus is that the HD is still the superior one as of right now, until they do further improvements/tweaks/troubleshooting to the HDC. sorry to say that, it might sound rather disappointing to you. but i was investigating this.


while i know nothing about your issue, it sounds absolutely impossible that the HDC would be missing channels. something is wrong. i concur with your gut instinct that that lady on the phone is incorrect.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *danoise007* /forum/post/15771559
> 
> 
> I live in Chelsea and I just got the 8300HDC box. I notice it's missing some HD channels like National Geographic HD, Animal Planet HD, MSG Plus HD and Hallmark Movie Channel HD. Some channels are on the wrong channel MSG Ch. 712, HBOHD Ch. 780 and MaxHD Ch. 719. I called Time Warner and the woman told me that the 8300HDC box doesn't have those channels yet. I really don't think she knew what she was talking about. Does anyone else have this problem with their 8300HDC box?



kinda sounds like an old lineup being mapped (i think MSG used to be on 712 a few years ago... and HBO was just moved from 780)


Try doing a full reboot (unplug, wait 15 seconds or so, then plug back in)


----------



## danoise007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15771616
> 
> 
> kinda sounds like an old lineup being mapped (i think MSG used to be on 712 a few years ago... and HBO was just moved from 780)
> 
> 
> Try doing a full reboot (unplug, wait 15 seconds or so, then plug back in)



I did that a few times already and still have the same problem. I'm thinking there's something wrong with the box.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV Dude* /forum/post/15771043
> 
> 
> ... This should a viewed as a cautionary tale to all the big companies out there who feel they can treat customers like dirt because they sense they have a monopoly on the market. In a best case scenario I would like to see TWC stay afloat so that there will always be competition for Verizon to keep them from one day doing the same to us.
> 
> 
> 
> Time Warner Cable never took the offensive, they waited for competition to arrive, then altered their marketing (greater discounts) and programming tactics (HD channel increases) to fend off the competition.
> 
> 
> Verizon Communications' major push into the New York City market TWC's second-largest could have been a contributing factor to the subscriber declines. The telco said last month it added 303,000 FiOS TV customers in the fourth quarter.



I will go one further and say, if TW would have pushed sooner rather than later for the analogue to digital cable transition with their customers, forcing a swap out of analogue boxes (I'm talking several years ago) and freed up the bandwidth-- and then added all the HD channels as they became available to them
_there would be no FIOS today._


This is not Monday morning quarterbacking by on my part, or others who've said the same thing. I lurked on this thread for years, finally joining the Forum in 2003, frustrated at the lack of HD we receivedat that time it was about 6 channels. I logged in my first post with a rant regarding analogue and wasted bandwidth.


Whether this is good or bad, Verizon would not have had the opportunity to get their Fios foot in the door if it weren't for TW's incompetence.


----------



## eieio

Larry et al:


may i ask if anyone has compared Fios with Time Warner? my understanding by calling Fios is that it is only available in the larger buildings, so smaller building are out of luck.


i know the Fios line is right outside of our building, but apparently, they will only bring it "into a building" if it is a big enough building that it is worth their while.


is that true? what are the advantages of Fios? i feel now that the internet is the slow bottleneck, and that even Time Warner's moderate internet speed is good enough, so what i mean is that the fact that Fios offers super duper fast internet downloading speed is only really good for people who download a huge amount and frequently.


for the rest of us who only download occasionally, and surf the net mostly, i'm under the impression that the standard Time Warner speed, while not amazing, is sufficiently good since the bottleneck is really the "...waiting for server to respond..." type of thing.


is my understanding correct?


----------



## Berk32

A few days ago i said i couldn't find the freq/prog used for HDPPV since it was moved.


Well since its active right now - it was easy to find.


Freq 543 Prog# 133 (i had it in my last spreadsheet as an active signal... now we know why)


(note - for northern Manhattan only - probably southern too - no guarantees for the rest of the area, as is the norm for my spreadsheet)


----------



## dad1153

"Trainspotting" is on IFC-HD right now and it's true HD and in its proper aspect ratio. Switching between the SD and HD versions is like night and day. Guess IFC-HD is too cheap to buy or commission HD masters for all of its movies and TV shows but, if available for a cheap price or provided by the suppliers, they'll air an HD version of either newer movies or older one's getting a new master because they're popular (like "Trainspotting").


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *danoise007* /forum/post/15771559
> 
> 
> I live in Chelsea and I just got the 8300HDC box. I notice it's missing some HD channels like National Geographic HD, Animal Planet HD, MSG Plus HD and Hallmark Movie Channel HD. Some channels are on the wrong channel MSG Ch. 712, HBOHD Ch. 780 and MaxHD Ch. 719. I called Time Warner and the woman told me that the 8300HDC box doesn't have those channels yet. I really don't think she knew what she was talking about. Does anyone else have this problem with their 8300HDC box?



Another clueless TWC employee. I have the HDC and have all those channels so I would just exchange the box.


----------



## wx27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eieio* /forum/post/15772029
> 
> 
> Larry et al:
> 
> is that true? what are the advantages of Fios? i feel now that the internet is the slow bottleneck, and that even Time Warner's moderate internet speed is good enough, so what i mean is that the fact that Fios offers super duper fast internet downloading speed is only really good for people who download a huge amount and frequently.
> 
> 
> for the rest of us who only download occasionally, and surf the net mostly, i'm under the impression that the standard Time Warner speed, while not amazing, is sufficiently good since the bottleneck is really the "...waiting for server to respond..." type of thing.



I now have the option to get FIOS, and a coworker recently made the switch to FIOS. They offer 20/5 Mbps down/up, which is only 2x better than the standard down from TWC, but 10x better going up. Up is useful when uploading or emailing photos and videos, and also when doing things like videoconferencing. I did a video chat last week on my PS3 and my friend's connection could do 1Mbps up, while I was getting half that. We took pictures of what we saw on our TVs and there was a big difference in quality.

I'm sure there is diminishing returns to having larger bandwidth, but having at least 1Mbps up would be nice, at least based on the video quality comparison.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/15775700
> 
> 
> Another clueless TWC employee. I have the HDC and have all those channels so I would just exchange the box.



If you haven't brought the box back yet, try calling and having the support person "send a signal" to refresh your box. Sounds like the typical kind of situation we have whenever you get a new box -- random channels are enabled/disabled until the box gets a signal from the company....


Scott


----------



## eieio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wx27* /forum/post/15775711
> 
> 
> I now have the option to get FIOS, and a coworker recently made the switch to FIOS. They offer 20/5 Mbps down/up, which is only 2x better than the standard down from TWC, but 10x better going up. Up is useful when uploading or emailing photos and videos, and also when doing things like videoconferencing. I did a video chat last week on my PS3 and my friend's connection could do 1Mbps up, while I was getting half that. We took pictures of what we saw on our TVs and there was a big difference in quality.
> 
> I'm sure there is diminishing returns to having larger bandwidth, but having at least 1Mbps up would be nice, at least based on the video quality comparison.



wx27: thx so much. that was useful!


thinking about what u just said, it is a LOT of work to switch over, even assuming that i'm able to (i.e. that FIOS would agree to bring it into our building).


the nyc.rr.com emails would have to be changed - big hassle.


what are your thoughts about this since you have the option to choose between both of those? would you change?


please do remember that there is some upgraded, faster, Time Warner option as well, so you can pay more to Time Warner and get a faster speed.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eieio* /forum/post/15772029
> 
> 
> Larry et al:
> 
> 
> may i ask if anyone has compared Fios with Time Warner?



I can't answer your question, since I do not yet have the option of going with FIOS. I haven't looked into any scientific comparisons. When the day comes, when I have a choice, my decision will be based upon these requirements and in this order:

-Picture quality

-Channel selections

-DVR capabilities and nuances

-Internet

-Pricing


Until then, the only card I have to play is the pricing card, pitting one against the other for a better deal.


----------



## HDgeneration

QUESTION: Is TWC a good HD cable service? How much is it with the HD service? How do they connect, using HDMI or a regular coaxial cable? I need some answers before i decide? THANKS.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDgeneration* /forum/post/15777484
> 
> 
> QUESTION: Is TWC a good HD cable service? How much is it with the HD service? How do they connect, using HDMI or a regular coaxial cable? I need some answers before i decide? THANKS.



What are you other cable company options? If it is cablevision vs twc, get twc but if it is Fios then the choice is more difficult


----------



## briguynyc

Has anyone had problems playing back a show from one of the new HD channels? I have the 8300HD and we recorded Top Chef in HD on the new Bravo HD channel. It was completely unwatchable. The picture completely broke up the whole time. I haven't tried to record from any other new channel, so maybe it is just the Bravo one. Anyone?


----------



## bigsid05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *briguynyc* /forum/post/15777860
> 
> 
> Has anyone had problems playing back a show from one of the new HD channels? I have the 8300HD and we recorded Top Chef in HD on the new Bravo HD channel. It was completely unwatchable. The picture completely broke up the whole time. I haven't tried to record from any other new channel, so maybe it is just the Bravo one. Anyone?



It shouldn't be a channel issue, is your DVR near full? The 8300s can have problems as they start to get full or if the hard drive is dying.


----------



## bigsid05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDgeneration* /forum/post/15777484
> 
> 
> QUESTION: Is TWC a good HD cable service? How much is it with the HD service? How do they connect, using HDMI or a regular coaxial cable? I need some answers before i decide? THANKS.



TWC has decent HD servce, it's more the customer service that's a nightmare. I'm not sure what you mean by 'how do they connect'? You can't get HD pictured without some sort of HD-capable output, so yes all boxes have HDMI output.


----------



## HDgeneration




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/15777620
> 
> 
> What are you other cable company options? If it is cablevision vs twc, get twc but if it is Fios then the choice is more difficult



my options are TWC vs DirectTV....Verizion FIOS is not yet available for the Upper West Side of Manhattan.


----------



## HDgeneration




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigsid05* /forum/post/15778046
> 
> 
> TWC has decent HD servce, it's more the customer service that's a nightmare. I'm not sure what you mean by 'how do they connect'? You can't get HD pictured without some sort of HD-capable output, so yes all boxes have HDMI output.



Do they connect the HD box to my HDTV with a HDMI and i guess they use a coaxial cable to connect the box to the wall.


----------



## danoise007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/15775842
> 
> 
> If you haven't brought the box back yet, try calling and having the support person "send a signal" to refresh your box. Sounds like the typical kind of situation we have whenever you get a new box -- random channels are enabled/disabled until the box gets a signal from the company....
> 
> 
> Scott



I called the company and send a signal and still the same problem. He said theres something wrong with the box so i'm going to return it. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDgeneration* /forum/post/15778568
> 
> 
> Do they connect the HD box to my HDTV with a HDMI and i guess they use a coaxial cable to connect the box to the wall.



Preceisly... The (coax) cable coming in from the street connects to the box. HD connections from the box to your TV can be either HDMI or Component.


A_C


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDgeneration* /forum/post/15778568
> 
> 
> Do they connect the HD box to my HDTV with a HDMI and i guess they use a coaxial cable to connect the box to the wall.



Yes that is correct, you may have to provide you own hdmi cable with TWC, I think they only give you component with the box but HDMI works although they may say they do not support it. I don't know anything about directv other than weather can affect satellite reception. Where would you put the Dish on your building? It needs line of site to the satellite, so out the window will not work most likely.


----------



## HDgeneration




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/15778816
> 
> 
> Yes that is correct, you may have to provide you own hdmi cable with TWC, I think they only give you component with the box but HDMI works although they may say they do not support it. I don't know anything about directv other than weather can affect satellite reception. Where would you put the Dish on your building? It needs line of site to the satellite, so out the window will not work most likely.



I live in a twin tower building about 40 stories high. Ive noticed that they have two big satellites on both buildings so i guess my building is DirectTV ready??? Any ideas?


----------



## HDTV Dude

*"100 Channels of HD! Now available"*

http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...able/hdtv.html 


I noticed that TWC is advertising "100 Channels of HD! Now available" on their website. However, when you do the math there's really only 99 HD channels available. I checked the internet and couldn't find any information on G4 TV being shown anywhere in HD but oddly enough when I searched their website for the SD feed it shows it on channel 92 and says that TWC doesn't have G4 HD. Who's fooling who here? Is TWC just holding a spot for G4 when it's ready to go HD or do they not have the rights to show it in HD? Either way it's not truth in advertising and they should be made to change their website slogan to "Almost 100 Channels of HD! Now available".


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDgeneration* /forum/post/15779001
> 
> 
> I live in a twin tower building about 40 stories high. Ive noticed that they have two big satellites on both buildings so i guess my building is DirectTV ready??? Any ideas?



I would ask the building management if that is what they are for


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV Dude* /forum/post/15779070
> 
> *"100 Channels of HD! Now available"*
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...able/hdtv.html
> 
> 
> I noticed that TWC is advertising "100 Channels of HD! Now available" on their website. However, when you do the math there's really only 99 HD channels available. I checked the internet and couldn't find any information on G4 TV being shown anywhere in HD but oddly enough when I searched their website for the SD feed it shows it on channel 92 and says that TWC doesn't have G4 HD. Who's fooling who here? Is TWC just holding a spot for G4 when it's ready to go HD or do they not have the rights to show it in HD? Either way it's not truth in advertising and they should be made to change their website slogan to "Almost 100 Channels of HD! Now available".



g4hd is an official hd channel even if they do not broadcast in HD yet. That is not the fault of TWC. I do not think it is based on whether the channel actually shows HD content, look at ny1 HD same deal.


----------



## coreynyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDgeneration* /forum/post/15779001
> 
> 
> I live in a twin tower building about 40 stories high. Ive noticed that they have two big satellites on both buildings so i guess my building is DirectTV ready??? Any ideas?



There are satellites on your roof? Have you contacted the proper authorities? Sounds like the might have crashed out of orbit.


DirecTV dishes are about the size of a pizza, BTW.


----------



## kevinqian

Anyone notice the new TV commercial from TWC having a special $39/month for cable service? I wonder what this package consists of and whether existing customers would be eligible, or at least able to finangle from a rep.


----------



## JeffMoney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevinqian* /forum/post/15779979
> 
> 
> Anyone notice the new TV commercial from TWC having a special $39/month for cable service? I wonder what this package consists of and whether existing customers would be eligible, or at least able to finangle from a rep.



it said for only new customers for the 1st year,..


----------



## eieio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/15780557
> 
> 
> it said for only new customers for the 1st year,..



if i recall correctly, for:


1. regular speed cable modem,

2. 1 8300HD box

3. 1 standard def box


i'm paying around $150 a month.


doesn't that sound very high?


on top of that, there's the landline bill and the cell phone bill.


what do you all think, may i ask?


----------



## briguynyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *briguynyc* /forum/post/15777860
> 
> 
> Has anyone had problems playing back a show from one of the new HD channels? I have the 8300HD and we recorded Top Chef in HD on the new Bravo HD channel. It was completely unwatchable. The picture completely broke up the whole time. I haven't tried to record from any other new channel, so maybe it is just the Bravo one. Anyone?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigsid05* /forum/post/15778027
> 
> 
> It shouldn't be a channel issue, is your DVR near full? The 8300s can have problems as they start to get full or if the hard drive is dying.



The only problem I am having is in a recording from the new BravoHD channel. All other recordings are fine. I even tried to record it on a different night and both recordings were useless. No one else is having this problem?


----------



## skanter1

Now that we have so many movie channels (especially those with premium channels), is there a better way to see what movies are being aired than just going up and down the guide? It was fine with just a few channels, but now its overwhelming. Is there some online guide to TWC movies being aired?


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eieio* /forum/post/15780652
> 
> 
> if i recall correctly, for:
> 
> 
> 1. regular speed cable modem,
> 
> 2. 1 8300HD box
> 
> 3. 1 standard def box
> 
> 
> i'm paying around $150 a month.
> 
> 
> doesn't that sound very high?
> 
> 
> on top of that, there's the landline bill and the cell phone bill.
> 
> 
> what do you all think, may i ask?



I recently switched to TWC digital phone, and they LOWERED my bill by $10 because of triple-play discount. So, with no landline at $60/mo I now save $70/mo.


I suggest doing the same, the digital phone is clearer than my previous landline.


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/15783224
> 
> 
> Now that we have so many movie channels (especially those with premium channels), is there a better way to see what movies are being aired than just going up and down the guide? It was fine with just a few channels, but now its overwhelming. Is there some online guide to TWC movies being aired?



Select THEME while in the guide. There's a wide variety of movie categories, including subtitled and star (review) rankings. -- John


----------



## BkDude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *briguynyc* /forum/post/15780886
> 
> 
> The only problem I am having is in a recording from the new BravoHD channel. All other recordings are fine. I even tried to record it on a different night and both recordings were useless. No one else is having this problem?



My Top Chef was fine this week.


----------



## Jake NYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/15783224
> 
> 
> Now that we have so many movie channels (especially those with premium channels), is there a better way to see what movies are being aired than just going up and down the guide? It was fine with just a few channels, but now its overwhelming. Is there some online guide to TWC movies being aired?



I use this website: www.zap2it.com . You can put in your cable zone and it lists all available channels, and you can customize to show only the channels you want.


----------



## Gooddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV Dude* /forum/post/15779070
> 
> *"100 Channels of HD! Now available"*
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...able/hdtv.html
> 
> 
> I noticed that TWC is advertising "100 Channels of HD! Now available" on their website. However, when you do the math there's really only 99 HD channels available. Either way it's not truth in advertising and they should be made to change their website slogan to "Almost 100 Channels of HD! Now available".



They have the same blurb about 100 hd channels here in the Hudson Valley and we are not even close to that. 43 HD channells including 1 on demand and 2 special use channels that aren't used.


They should change it to "Not even close to 100 HD channels" for this area.


----------



## wx27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eieio* /forum/post/15775853
> 
> 
> wx27: thx so much. that was useful!
> 
> 
> thinking about what u just said, it is a LOT of work to switch over, even assuming that i'm able to (i.e. that FIOS would agree to bring it into our building).
> 
> 
> the nyc.rr.com emails would have to be changed - big hassle.
> 
> 
> what are your thoughts about this since you have the option to choose between both of those? would you change?
> 
> 
> please do remember that there is some upgraded, faster, Time Warner option as well, so you can pay more to Time Warner and get a faster speed.



Inertia is powerful so I am likely to stay put. May call and see if they can up the internet speed in my current package with no change in price. The FIOS mail pitches $95 for TV, 20/5 internet, and phone. The DVR is free for first six months IIRC. I think my base price at TWC is $95 for just TV and 10/0.5 internet, no phone. Extra $15 for HD-DVR+HDextra pack.

Minor difference while just glancing at FIOS TV card is that IFC HD is not part of the extreme HD package. Requires either the movie package add-on or subscription to one of the premium channel packs.


My coworker reports that he likes the FIOS DVR more than the TWC one and that he hasn't seen the occasional glitching he had with TWC, though he can't pinpoint that problem to the incoming cable signal or the DVR box.


All that said, I think if I was starting from scratch, I'd go with FIOS (they just put in the initial fiber connections to each apt unit in the past few months in my building). It gets a little harder when you are already on one service and have existing email accounts/external hard drive with recorded programming.


BTW, I have not found confirmation that the FIOS DVR box supports eSata external hard drives to increase recording capacity.


----------



## peterlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *briguynyc* /forum/post/15780886
> 
> 
> The only problem I am having is in a recording from the new BravoHD channel. All other recordings are fine. I even tried to record it on a different night and both recordings were useless. No one else is having this problem?



I have had audio drops or picture freezes in a couple episodes of Top Chef I recorded in the last two days but nothing on the scale you're having. For me, it happened two or three times each episode but it didn't occur often enough to make the recordings "useless." And it was nothing compared to the problems I was having a couple weeks ago on all channels. It sounds like your problem is more serious.


----------



## eieio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/15783235
> 
> 
> I recently switched to TWC digital phone, and they LOWERED my bill by $10 because of triple-play discount. So, with no landline at $60/mo I now save $70/mo.
> 
> 
> I suggest doing the same, the digital phone is clearer than my previous landline.



Sam/Skanter1:


thx for your thoughts.


may i ask for further clarification please?


so for the same price as before, i.e. your cable bill only, less $10 even, they are "throwing in" for free your landline "transferred over" to Time Warner?


thx in advance.


PS: my concern has to do with the times when cable modem goes down - in your case, both your PC would be "down" as well as your home phone. Then again, your backup would be your cell, right?


PPS: part of my hesitation comes from my previous effort to leave Verizon landline - i moved over to Sunrocket (Voip), which seemed young and ambitious and trying hard, all good traits, so i thought. well, surprise surprise, it was one of the very few telephone companies (voip, in this case), to actually to literally close its doors! Yes, literally. Customer service calls were no longer being answered. It was near disaster in the sense that there was a chance that my home number was NOT going to be able to be transferred back to Verizon!! A huge number of phone calls later, finally, i went back to Verizon, at a very high cost per month!! Sigh, i should have simply gone to Vonage or something more established.


btw, what if you, Sam/Skanter1, decide in the future to go over to FIOS? then would you move your cable modem, your cable tv, and your time warner phone service all over to Verizon FIOS? what about your Time Warner phone service then?


thx.


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/15783934
> 
> 
> Select THEME while in the guide. There's a wide variety of movie categories, including subtitled and star (review) rankings. -- John



I did not see star rankings on the 8300HD - are they there or only on HDC box software?


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eieio* /forum/post/15785150
> 
> 
> Sam/Skanter1:
> 
> 
> thx for your thoughts.
> 
> 
> may i ask for further clarification please?
> 
> 
> so for the same price as before, i.e. your cable bill only, less $10 even, they are "throwing in" for free your landline "transferred over" to Time Warner?
> 
> 
> thx in advance.
> 
> 
> PS: my concern has to do with the times when cable modem goes down - in your case, both your PC would be "down" as well as your home phone. Then again, your backup would be your cell, right?



What do you mean by "cable modem goes down"? The box actually breaks, or the service goes out? Phone is not the same as internet going out (which happens). Its more like TV cable not working. They will come immediately to fix (they say) and cell is backup. I don't think its much of an issue.





> Quote:
> btw, what if you, Sam/Skanter1, decide in the future to go over to FIOS? then would you move your cable modem, your cable tv, and your time warner phone service all over to Verizon FIOS? what about your Time Warner phone service then?
> 
> 
> thx.



If I switch to FIOS, they all move over. Simple.


----------



## TheDaveMan

After reading here about people calling and getting breaks on their bill, I figured I'd try the same. Unfortunately, it seems like since I was already getting a discount on my cable/Internet "2-play" package, they only cut ~$3-6/month off my pricing (which is nice), but still leaves me probably ~$15 more than FIOS. They also gave me the 15Mbps Internet option for a year and 30 days of all the premiums.


If you're not currently getting a discount, I'd call and just drop the name FIOS and see what happens.


----------



## wx27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheDaveMan* /forum/post/15792029
> 
> 
> After reading here about people calling and getting breaks on their bill, I figured I'd try the same. Unfortunately, it seems like since I was already getting a discount on my cable/Internet "2-play" package, they only cut ~$3-6/month off my pricing (which is nice), but still leaves me probably ~$15 more than FIOS. They also gave me the 15Mbps Internet option for a year and 30 days of all the premiums.
> 
> 
> If you're not currently getting a discount, I'd call and just drop the name FIOS and see what happens.



What package of services do you have at what price now?

I have the double-play package price lock plus HDXtra/HD-DVR for 114 including taxes/fees. Internet is still the base 10/0.5 Mbps.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/15791764
> 
> 
> What do you mean by "cable modem goes down"? The box actually breaks, or the service goes out? Phone is not the same as internet going out (which happens). Its more like TV cable not working. They will come immediately to fix (they say) and cell is backup. I don't think its much of an issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I switch to FIOS, they all move over. Simple.



If the internet goes down usually so does the TW phone. It happened to me maybe once or twice in the last few years.


----------



## hsimms




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/15791764
> 
> 
> What do you mean by "cable modem goes down"? The box actually breaks, or the service goes out? Phone is not the same as internet going out (which happens). Its more like TV cable not working. They will come immediately to fix (they say) and cell is backup. I don't think its much of an issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I switch to FIOS, they all move over. Simple.



I have had FIOS Triple play for more than 6 weeks - no regrets. Thought I'd miss NY1. I don't. The Optical Network Terminal they installed in the front closet has a battery backup attached that calls home in the event of power failure. The main advantage of the old copper phone wire was that it carried its own power.


----------



## boisty

anyone having problems with CNBCHD on 715? its been awful all week. sometimes it goes out for 20 minutes and it constantly freezes and loses audio. im in midtown east


----------



## barhow

My area has been wired for fios. My contract with TW expires soon and i would like to determine if it pays to swirch to fios. However while the TW website gives you the prices of their packages the Fios site requires you to give your phone number for pricing and I am suspicious of what extra fees and taxes may be added on. Verizon has been bombarding me with semi-weeekly mailings and weekly phone call ssince fios started and I won't encourage them to bother me even more by identifying myself through my phone number. I don't see any benefit in switching unless there is a substantial financial advantage.

BH


----------



## adrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *boisty* /forum/post/15796316
> 
> 
> anyone having problems with CNBCHD on 715? its been awful all week. sometimes it goes out for 20 minutes and it constantly freezes and loses audio. im in midtown east



Yep, I've been getting periodic freezes and stutters for the last two days. I'm in the Village near WSP.


----------



## hsimms




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barhow* /forum/post/15797340
> 
> 
> My area has been wired for fios. My contract with TW expires soon and i would like to determine if it pays to swirch to fios. However while the TW website gives you the prices of their packages the Fios site requires you to give your phone number for pricing and I am suspicious of what extra fees and taxes may be added on. Verizon has been bombarding me with semi-weeekly mailings and weekly phone call ssince fios started and I won't encourage them to bother me even more by identifying myself through my phone number. I don't see any benefit in switching unless there is a substantial financial advantage.
> 
> BH



If someone you know has FIOS, check it out. The video is much better and on a CAT5 connection I get a pretty constant 19.5M down and 5.6M up.


Pricing for Triple Play - $100. DVR - $15 + Taxes


----------



## leftynyc

Hi -- long-time lurker; first-time poster. Thanks to everyone for all the great info -- I've learned more from this forum than I ever have from TWC customer service.


Now that we've gotten the expanded HD lineup in Southern Manhattan, I'm wondering if anyone else is getting the 'Subscription Service - To receive this channel call customer care' message on Golf Channel HD (Ch. 779)?


I spoke with 3 different CSRs about this, and they all claimed that I should be receiving the channel. Went through the usual steps (unplugged the box, had them send a signal from their end, etc.), but nothing's changed. I've got 2 8300HD DVRs and 1 4250HDC, with no Golf HD on any of them.


I finally connected with a supervisor who left me a voice mail saying that Golf HD truly is a subscription service. However, she didn't say what package it's in. It seems strange that only the HD channel would be subscription -- I've checked some of the other TWC websites (Ohio, for example) and Golf HD is listed as a free service. And, on the TWCNYC website, it's also listed as a free service.


Can anyone let me know if you're getting it as part of the regular HD package? Thanks.


----------



## boisty

no problems with golf channel. i had the same issue you did with TLCHD but one phone call resolved it and now I get that channel


----------



## eieio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hsimms* /forum/post/15795285
> 
> 
> I have had FIOS Triple play for more than 6 weeks - no regrets. Thought I'd miss NY1. I don't. The Optical Network Terminal they installed in the front closet has a battery backup attached that calls home in the event of power failure. The main advantage of the old copper phone wire was that it carried its own power.



hsimms:


thx for your post.


i really wanted to know that, actually! may i ask what happens in the event of a power outage? you mentioned that "it calls home". So, if "it calls Verizon FIOS", then what happens?


as you mentioned, the old copper wire carries its own power so it remains "on" during power outages.


with FIOS, during a power outage, the battery kicks in, "calls home", but then what?


thx in advance. i don't really understand how these things work...yet.


----------



## Berk32

In other news...


ION HD is launching very soon (that would be WPXN ch 31) - so thats a local HD channel we should be seeing soon.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15800923
> 
> 
> In other news...
> 
> 
> ION HD is launching very soon (that would be WPXN ch 31) - so thats a local HD channel we should be seeing soon.



Doesn't TWC have to negotiate the retransmission rights for the HD channel like they do for other locals?


----------



## peterlee

Time Warner has incorrectly assigned the Golf Channel HD (779) - and only the HD version of the channel - to the Sports Package. Because of its mistake, you need the Sports Package to receive the HD channel. That's why some people are getting it and some aren't. This is a mistake on Time Warner's part. The Sports Package does not include the Golf Channel, it is part of the regular DTValue package, as you can see by turning to the SD Golf Channel on Ch. 121.


Nor has Time Warner changed its policy of offering the HD channel for free if you receive the SD channel. Golf HD should be available to anyone who has DTValue. This is simply one of the mistakes and snafus of the HD rollout (another being that the research department claims none of the new HD channels are available in _either_ northern or southern Manhattan







). I talked a very helpful customer service rep who has given me the Sports Package for free for 1 month while the problem gets fixed. Hopefully, the channel will be re-assigned to its correct service package soon.


Maybe this problem will get fixed sooner if more people call in to point out it out. I don't think Time Warner is even aware of its mistake.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/15801115
> 
> 
> Doesn't TWC have to negotiate the retransmission rights for the HD channel like they do for other locals?



I assume it would just be a formality.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/15801311
> 
> 
> Time Warner has incorrectly assigned the Golf Channel HD (779) - and only the HD version of the channel - to the Sports Package. Because of its mistake, you need the Sports Package to receive the HD channel. That's why some people are getting it and some aren't. This is a mistake on Time Warner's part. The Sports Package does not include the Golf Channel, it is part of the regular DTValue package, as you can see by turning to the SD Golf Channel on Ch. 121.
> 
> 
> Nor has Time Warner changed its policy of offering the HD channel for free if you receive the SD channel. Golf HD should be available to anyone who has DTValue. This is simply one of the mistakes and snafus of the HD rollout (another being that the research department claims none of the new HD channels are available in _either_ northern or southern Manhattan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I talked a very helpful customer service rep who has given me the Sports Package for free for 1 month while the problem gets fixed. Hopefully, the channel will be re-assigned to its correct service package soon.
> 
> 
> Maybe this problem will get fixed sooner if more people call in to point out it out. I don't think Time Warner is even aware of its mistake.



It's not a problem in every 'region' of NYC.


Northern Manhattan has its own problem - they swapped the status of NHL Network HD and Game HD. Its been 2 months....


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/15794375
> 
> 
> If the internet goes down usually so does the TW phone. It happened to me maybe once or twice in the last few years.



I was told that your phone "going down" would happen only when your cable TV goes out - not when internet service is interrupted. IOW, your internet service can stop, but phone will still work.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/15801912
> 
> 
> I was told that your phone "going down" would happen only when your cable TV goes out - not when internet service is interrupted. IOW, your internet service can stop, but phone will still work.



I believe TWC phone service runs on its own set of frequencies - its not 'internet based' - so if for whatever reason internet service is down, but cable still works, phone should still work (unless the problem is with the modem itself - then all bets are off) - (although its very rare... usually they all go down together).


----------



## hsimms




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eieio* /forum/post/15800670
> 
> 
> hsimms:
> 
> 
> thx for your post.
> 
> 
> i really wanted to know that, actually! may i ask what happens in the event of a power outage? you mentioned that "it calls home". So, if "it calls Verizon FIOS", then what happens?
> 
> 
> as you mentioned, the old copper wire carries its own power so it remains "on" during power outages.
> 
> 
> with FIOS, during a power outage, the battery kicks in, "calls home", but then what?
> 
> 
> thx in advance. i don't really understand how these things work...yet.



Based on what the install tech told me - Verizon will check to see the source of the outage, determine if it's local or systemic and fix if possible. About 8 hours on the battery backup.


Check in here: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=656287 


for Fios. Not much action. But - there's not much goes wrong.


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eieio* /forum/post/15800670
> 
> 
> hsimms:
> 
> 
> thx for your post.
> 
> 
> i really wanted to know that, actually! may i ask what happens in the event of a power outage? you mentioned that "it calls home". So, if "it calls Verizon FIOS", then what happens?
> 
> 
> as you mentioned, the old copper wire carries its own power so it remains "on" during power outages.
> 
> 
> with FIOS, during a power outage, the battery kicks in, "calls home", but then what?
> 
> 
> thx in advance. i don't really understand how these things work...yet.



The battery back-up will work for about 8 hours, during which you can make calls normally, but other services (internet, TV) will be disabled.


After about 6 hours, the battery back-up will enter sleep mode. In this mode, in order to make a call, you have to press a "wake-up" button on the battery back-up box. Shortly after the call is completed, the box will go back into sleep mode. Sleep mode conserves battery power.


It's also worth noting that you (not Verizon) are responsible for replacing the battery every few years.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDgeneration* /forum/post/15778545
> 
> 
> my options are TWC vs DirectTV....Verizion FIOS is not yet available for the Upper West Side of Manhattan.



Depends on exactly what part of UWS you live in. Above 96th street will get it third quarter 09 (not sure of the exact boundries yet).


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/15779278
> 
> 
> g4hd is an official hd channel even if they do not broadcast in HD yet. That is not the fault of TWC. I do not think it is based on whether the channel actually shows HD content, look at ny1 HD same deal.



701 does seem to have 4:3 HD studio cameras... much nicer to watch than 01.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/15801912
> 
> 
> I was told that your phone "going down" would happen only when your cable TV goes out - not when internet service is interrupted. IOW, your internet service can stop, but phone will still work.



According to TWC, the "digital phone" does NOT depend on IP connectivity. You can lose" the Internet and still have phone. Uses different signals and modem... what confuses some is that the "modem" is a combined one, for both phone and internet.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15801942
> 
> 
> I believe TWC phone service runs on its own set of frequencies - its not 'internet based' - so if for whatever reason internet service is down, but cable still works, phone should still work (unless the problem is with the modem itself - then all bets are off) - (although its very rare... usually they all go down together).



I made damn sure of exactly this when I bought into their triple play. Theoretically loss of a/c power or loss of all cable services are the only ways the phone can go down (well, they can screw up in their offices as well).


During the last blackout, I pulled out an old analog phone and it got a dial tone. BUT i couldn't reach my sister as she ad a dordles phone that depended on a/c. My mother had an old analog phone, but all phone saervice in her nabe was out as there was some transformer malfunction in a Verizon station and they didn't get the 28v dc


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/15802581
> 
> 
> The battery back-up will work for about 8 hours, during which you can make calls normally, but other services (internet, TV) will be disabled.
> 
> 
> After about 6 hours, the battery back-up will enter sleep mode. In this mode, in order to make a call, you have to press a "wake-up" button on the battery back-up box. Shortly after the call is completed, the box will go back into sleep mode. Sleep mode conserves battery power.
> 
> 
> It's also worth noting that you (not Verizon) are responsible for replacing the battery every few years.



Our managing agent talked to Verizon... and he seemed to think they would bring fiber into the building, but go copper to each apartment. Doesn't sound right, I told him I'm taking lead in FIOS (I'm a co-op director), so at some point I should be talking to Verizon as a building owner, not just customer.


Still, the battery backup for power losses is better than what TWC offers, although you won't have THAT many opportunities to use it (see my previous post).


----------



## leftynyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *boisty* /forum/post/15800540
> 
> 
> no problems with golf channel. i had the same issue you did with TLCHD but one phone call resolved it and now I get that channel





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/15801311
> 
> 
> Time Warner has incorrectly assigned the Golf Channel HD (779) - and only the HD version of the channel - to the Sports Package. Because of its mistake, you need the Sports Package to receive the HD channel. That's why some people are getting it and some aren't. This is a mistake on Time Warner's part. The Sports Package does not include the Golf Channel, it is part of the regular DTValue package, as you can see by turning to the SD Golf Channel on Ch. 121.
> 
> 
> Nor has Time Warner changed its policy of offering the HD channel for free if you receive the SD channel. Golf HD should be available to anyone who has DTValue. This is simply one of the mistakes and snafus of the HD rollout (another being that the research department claims none of the new HD channels are available in _either_ northern or southern Manhattan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I talked a very helpful customer service rep who has given me the Sports Package for free for 1 month while the problem gets fixed. Hopefully, the channel will be re-assigned to its correct service package soon.
> 
> 
> Maybe this problem will get fixed sooner if more people call in to point out it out. I don't think Time Warner is even aware of its mistake.




Thanks for the quick replies; I'll give it another shot (...paging Dr. Watson, perhaps?). It amazes me that, even with FiOS on their doorstep, TWC continues to be unable to competently manage their service. Don't they realize they're denying golf fans the chance to see pix of Tiger's new baby in glorious HD?


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/15803148
> 
> 
> Our managing agent talked to Verizon... and he seemed to think they would bring fiber into the building, but go copper to each apartment. Doesn't sound right, I told him I'm taking lead in FIOS (I'm a co-op director), so at some point I should be talking to Verizon as a building owner, not just customer.
> 
> 
> Still, the battery backup for power losses is better than what TWC offers, although you won't have THAT many opportunities to use it (see my previous post).



They will bring the fiber in as far as the building management (I guess that would be you) will let them. Obviously, it's something you will have to work out with them and will depend on a number of factors unique to your building, but generally speaking, they want to run fiber to each apartment and put the ONT inside each apartment.


----------



## scott_bernstein

It does seem to me after a couple of weeks of testing that my bitrates (in southern manhattan) for the HD Channels, which seemed to have been lowered about a year ago have been bumped up to approximately what they were before then.


Careful monitoring of hard drive space when I delete programs has shown that I'm getting approximate bandwidth of 6G/hr when I delete shows, which is approximately where it was over a year ago. For a while it dropped down to about 4.5G/hr, but now it seems to be back where it was...


This should translate to pretty good news in terms of picture quality.


Note that for me, the amount of "skippage"/audio dropouts has dropped dramatically as well. It had gotten very bad in Nov/Dec, but it has gone down to acceptable levels these days.


----------



## ChuvaKuhn

I have a TIVO-HD with cable card in the West Village. The TIVO listing shows MGMHD at 796 but all I get is a black picture. I have been checking it every day since the channel appeared but nothing has changed. Anyone in Southern Manhattan having the same problem?


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ChuvaKuhn* /forum/post/15805161
> 
> 
> I have a TIVO-HD with cable card in the West Village. The TIVO listing shows MGMHD at 796 but all I get is a black picture. I have been checking it every day since the channel appeared but nothing has changed. Anyone in Southern Manhattan having the same problem?



I get it on my 8300HD DVR in the west village. You do know that you have to be subscribed to the HD-Xtra package, right? (It's an extra fee each month).


----------



## hsimms




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/15803148
> 
> 
> Our managing agent talked to Verizon... and he seemed to think they would bring fiber into the building, but go copper to each apartment. Doesn't sound right, I told him I'm taking lead in FIOS (I'm a co-op director), so at some point I should be talking to Verizon as a building owner, not just customer.
> 
> 
> Still, the battery backup for power losses is better than what TWC offers, although you won't have THAT many opportunities to use it (see my previous post).



I don't know the configuration of your building. Mine is 40 stories, 10 apartments per floor. Each floor has two compactor rooms. Verison has installed a hub in one of the compactor rooms connected to further equipment in the basement. From the compactor room they run a thin fiber optic cable not much different in weight from an optical audio cable along the molding. Each apartment gets an Optical Network Terminal (ONT) and battery backup. Verizon will make use of an apartment's T-W installed coax by cutting it and connecting it to the ONT.


They initially had me hooked from the ONT to the internal copper for phone but I couldn't get caller ID with that setup. They came by and ran me straight from the ONT.


The limitation with this setup is that you can connect just one phone or junction box directly to the line. Similar to Vonage. With Vonage I've been using a Panny DECT 6.0 phone system which can handle the base phone and up to 5 wireless remotes. I've gone the same route with Verizon. Works flawlessly and has the capability of doing intercom between rooms.


----------



## ChuvaKuhn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/15805183
> 
> 
> I get it on my 8300HD DVR in the west village. You do know that you have to be subscribed to the HD-Xtra package, right? (It's an extra fee each month).



I didn't realize that, thanks for the info.


----------



## kwitel

At the cost of adding Time Warner Cable to my office.


-$150 for installation (mind you, there already is a cable wire on the floor)

-$85 a month for basic cable!!!


Is there ANY cheaper alternative for me? I am merely looking for CNBC on a small LCD TV in my office in mid-town Manhattan.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwitel* /forum/post/15806888
> 
> 
> At the cost of adding Time Warner Cable to my office.
> 
> 
> -$150 for installation (mind you, there already is a cable wire on the floor)
> 
> -$85 a month for basic cable!!!
> 
> 
> Is there ANY cheaper alternative for me? I am merely looking for CNBC on a small LCD TV in my office in mid-town Manhattan.



If that's all you want (cnbc) then I'm pretty sure you can watch it through one of the financial links on your computer. Try googling the question and follow some of the links. I did and saw several but I didn't look any further into it.


----------



## kwitel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/15806967
> 
> 
> If that's all you want (cnbc) then I'm pretty sure you can watch it through one of the financial links on your computer. Try googling the question and follow some of the links. I did and saw several but I didn't look any further into it.



Unfortunately this will kill my internet connection.


----------



## hsimms




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwitel* /forum/post/15806888
> 
> 
> At the cost of adding Time Warner Cable to my office.
> 
> 
> -$150 for installation (mind you, there already is a cable wire on the floor)
> 
> -$85 a month for basic cable!!!
> 
> 
> Is there ANY cheaper alternative for me? I am merely looking for CNBC on a small LCD TV in my office in mid-town Manhattan.



Attach a Slingbox to your home setup. Sling your cable box to your office. I use Sling on my WinMob 2G phone. You need about 80k throughput for smooth video. It will run at slower speeds with smooth audio and flashing stills from your channel.


You can get a basic Slingbox at J&R for under $150. No monthly service charges.


----------



## kwitel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hsimms* /forum/post/15807298
> 
> 
> Attach a Slingbox to your home setup. Sling your cable box to your office. I use Sling on my WinMob 2G phone. You need about 80k throughput for smooth video. It will run at slower speeds with smooth audio and flashing stills from your channel.
> 
> 
> You can get a basic Slingbox at J&R for under $150. No monthly service charges.



How will the slingbox use any less bandwith than a regular channel on the internet?

Its still audio/video being streamed over the cable wire which will kill my connection.


----------



## snoop35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwitel* /forum/post/15807391
> 
> 
> How will the slingbox use any less bandwith than a regular channel on the internet?
> 
> Its still audio/video being streamed over the cable wire which will kill my connection.



not necessarily. you can also cap the bandwidth on the slingplayer software but might not even need to.


----------



## hsimms




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwitel* /forum/post/15807391
> 
> 
> How will the slingbox use any less bandwith than a regular channel on the internet?
> 
> Its still audio/video being streamed over the cable wire which will kill my connection.



Keep the Sling window as small as you can. Adjust the bitrate and buffer size.


----------



## aitchdeeameye




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwitel* /forum/post/15807391
> 
> 
> How will the slingbox use any less bandwith than a regular channel on the internet?
> 
> Its still audio/video being streamed over the cable wire which will kill my connection.



Then why not take the $40-50/mo (or whatever) that you'd be willing to pay for cable and put that towards upgrading your internet connection? Win-win!


----------



## kwitel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hsimms* /forum/post/15808119
> 
> 
> Keep the Sling window as small as you can. Adjust the bitrate and buffer size.



I appreciate the suggestion but I just dont think its right for my application.

I need to watch CNBC/Bloomberg from 8am to 8PM.

The slingbox desktop software will utilize too much of my computer's resources and my bandwith to run properly for 10-12 straight hours.

Slingbox is great for watching tv, but not great for watching tv while using multiple other programs.


What I might do is just use an old desktop just to run the slingbox software...


Would DISH be any cheaper than the above options?


----------



## boisty

anyone else lose CBSHD starting around 9:30 until ????


----------



## robgold

Same here, black screen on CBSHD channel 702.


----------



## Berk32

just checked - no Wcbs here


----------



## PaulInParkSlope

Same in Brooklyn... CBSHD stopped at 9:30. So I guess I'll be missing this episode of CSI










Anybody know what happened?


----------



## alleg23

oh, thats what happend.


so that means i also lost 11th hour?


----------



## leftynyc

I don't know what did it, but Golf HD was coming through in the clear as of last night. However, on the UWS (Southern Manhattan) last night and this morning, the entire lineup was pixelating. CBS-HD was watchable, but with the same glitches as all the other SD and HD channels.


----------



## coreynyc

CNBC HD is down for me (30th & 3rd Manhattan)


----------



## eieio

May i ask if my 8300HD from Time Warner is Passport, does that mean that at some point in time, they will "push" Sara to me?


some have said that everything is going to be Sara so the units with Passport are sort of being phased out.


if Sara doesn't get "pushed" to me/my 8300HD, is it worth it for me to go to Time Warner and exchange it? i do NOT wish to get the newer 8300HDC as a replacement, having heard many complaints about it.


thx in advance.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/15803948
> 
> 
> They will bring the fiber in as far as the building management (I guess that would be you) will let them. Obviously, it's something you will have to work out with them and will depend on a number of factors unique to your building, but generally speaking, they want to run fiber to each apartment and put the ONT inside each apartment.



Indeed this is the set-up I want. Most of the apartments in the building have direct access to the 2 stairwells; whatever they run can easily go up those starwells (TWC has distribution boxes on each floor with 6" of pipe running vertically). Oddly enough, I'm on the top floor and fiber WOULD have to be run in the public hallway, but while I'd like to keep "wiring" hidden, I'd much rather have fiber into my apartment.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/15804726
> 
> 
> It does seem to me after a couple of weeks of testing that my bitrates (in southern manhattan) for the HD Channels, which seemed to have been lowered about a year ago have been bumped up to approximately what they were before then.
> 
> 
> Careful monitoring of hard drive space when I delete programs has shown that I'm getting approximate bandwidth of 6G/hr when I delete shows, which is approximately where it was over a year ago. For a while it dropped down to about 4.5G/hr, but now it seems to be back where it was...
> 
> 
> This should translate to pretty good news in terms of picture quality.
> 
> 
> Note that for me, the amount of "skippage"/audio dropouts has dropped dramatically as well. It had gotten very bad in Nov/Dec, but it has gone down to acceptable levels these days.



Skippage got very bad on 12/17 when we got all the new HD. It got better, but is still happening way more than it should. The only "acceptable" level to me is once per week. Not 2-3 times per hour of viewing.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eieio* /forum/post/15820059
> 
> 
> May i ask if my 8300HD from Time Warner is Passport, does that mean that at some point in time, they will "push" Sara to me?
> 
> 
> some have said that everything is going to be Sara so the units with Passport are sort of being phased out.
> 
> 
> if Sara doesn't get "pushed" to me/my 8300HD, is it worth it for me to go to Time Warner and exchange it? i do NOT wish to get the newer 8300HDC as a replacement, having heard many complaints about it.
> 
> 
> thx in advance.



The only thing that is "pushed" to those boxes is MDN. Right now, I think there are more positive things being said about MDN than ODN. Still, the word around here seems to be that the MDN push won't happen anytime soon.


----------



## king of k1ngs

anyone have any idea when we will be getting the Viacom channels (Spike, MTV, Vh1, Comedy Central) in HD?


----------



## eieio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/15820156
> 
> 
> The only thing that is "pushed" to those boxes is MDN. Right now, I think there are more positive things being said about MDN than ODN. Still, the word around here seems to be that the MDN push won't happen anytime soon.



thx Riverside_Guy, but i have to say, as a newbie at this, i don't know what MDN and ODN means at all!!


what do i need to do to get the "superior" operating software Sara? i've been told that Passport is being phased out. btw, i'm in Manhattan (Southern).


thanks in advance for your explanation.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eieio* /forum/post/15822727
> 
> 
> thx Riverside_Guy, but i have to say, as a newbie at this, i don't know what MDN and ODN means at all!!
> 
> 
> what do i need to do to get the "superior" operating software Sara? i've been told that Passport is being phased out. btw, i'm in Manhattan (Southern).
> 
> 
> thanks in advance for your explanation.



If anything gets pushed it will be "Navigator" like the 8300HDC has, they don't use SARA here.


----------



## TheDaveMan

Is there a list of external hard drives that work with the 8300HDC, or is it as simple as finding any drive that uses eSATA? Does anyone know if the Seagate FreeAgent Extreme 1.5TB is compatible, or will any drive with a "sleep mode" automatically cause problems?


----------



## carl2680

Can anyone explain to me what the RDC power at 39,(green) and FDC power at ***-18(red) means to my cable signal?, that is what I see in the STB diagnostics channel (996)


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eieio* /forum/post/15822727
> 
> 
> thx Riverside_Guy, but i have to say, as a newbie at this, i don't know what MDN and ODN means at all!!
> 
> 
> what do i need to do to get the "superior" operating software Sara? i've been told that Passport is being phased out. btw, i'm in Manhattan (Southern).
> 
> 
> thanks in advance for your explanation.



MDN is Navigator running on 8300HD boxes. ODN is Navigator running on 8300HDC or any box newer than a 8300HD.


From what I have read, I think if I had the choice of Passport or SARA, I'd take Passport. Of course, having had Passport for years, I'm quite familiar with it.


Ah, read a very good summary of MDN/ODN in another thread, so I'm quoting it here:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *michaeltscott* /forum/post/15820695
> 
> 
> Mystro (aka Digital Navigator) is most certainly NOT SARA. It was created by a small company in Colorado who were bought by TWC once they decided to go with that IPG. They began distributing it in test markets about 2 and a half years ago. It was terribly buggy at first but in the last several months has begun to shape up.
> 
> 
> There are two version of Digital Navigator ("Mystro"). The original version, created to run on legacy SA boxes, is called MDN, for "Mystro Digital Navigator". The follow on version, created to run on the Open Cable Applications Platform (OCAP) is call ODN, for "OCAP Digital Navigator". ODN currently runs on the CableCARD-equipped Cisco/SA boxes whose model numbers end in "C"--Explorer 8300HDC, Explorer 8250HDC, Explorer 4250HDC, etc. It should run on the coming wave of compliant retail products--televisions and set top boxes which will download and run the cable providers' program guides internally, with all the interactive features thereof (PPV, VOD and anything else they come up with) without the need for a leased box. Samsung has been showing televisions running ODN at product shows for the last couple of years and Panasonic complaint sets are on sale in a couple of test markets where one of the cable providers is prepared to support them.
> 
> 
> Digital Navigator has been compatible with systems running Passport from the beginning, and locally they rolled out the new "C" boxes preloaded with it long before they pushed it to the legacy boxes. (FCC regulations prohibited all of the cable providers from buying any more STBs for lease which did not use CableCARDs for conditional access after 1 July 2007, so all new boxes purchased in SA systems have been "C" models since that time).


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheDaveMan* /forum/post/15824396
> 
> 
> Is there a list of external hard drives that work with the 8300HDC, or is it as simple as finding any drive that uses eSATA? Does anyone know if the Seagate FreeAgent Extreme 1.5TB is compatible, or will any drive with a "sleep mode" automatically cause problems?



There is a comprehensive database of compatible eSATA drives (as well as a full discussion on the topic) in this thread.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheDaveMan* /forum/post/15824396
> 
> 
> Is there a list of external hard drives that work with the 8300HDC, or is it as simple as finding any drive that uses eSATA? Does anyone know if the Seagate FreeAgent Extreme 1.5TB is compatible, or will any drive with a "sleep mode" automatically cause problems?



Save yourself some time and aggravation;
http://www.google.com/products?q=my+dvr+expander&hl=en 


A_C


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Went looking through the Samsung 3090 brochure... some interesting tidbits came to light.


First, it says it's for use with M-cards (multi-stream cable cards for use with two tuner devices). Have no idea if that means it does NOT work with the single stream cards TWC seems to only have. Could that be why it isn't being actively deployed right now?


It's RTOS is Linux. It implies that both memory and hard disc (internal) are upgradable. Obviously, it does support mpeg4 decoding. It has USB 2, 1394 (FireWire), and eSATA in addition to an Ethernet port connectors.


Even more interesting is it's support for DOCSIS 2! That means built in cable modem.


One of my conundrums was that my computer room and where my home theater resides are way far apart from each other. My combo cable modem/phone thing is in with the computer. The 3090 "should" let me connect to the net from my home theater without having to run 100" of RG-45 around my apartment to get to my home theater.


It sure sounds like one of these puppies (obviously running ODN) could make for a telling argument for TWC as opposed to FIOS (which seems to have a rep as having a particularly bad DVR). How the DVR works is clearly of concern in judging between the two.


----------



## bigsid05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/15827012
> 
> 
> Went looking through the Samsung 3090 brochure... some interesting tidbits came to light.
> 
> 
> First, it says it's for use with M-cards (multi-stream cable cards for use with two tuner devices). Have no idea if that means it does NOT work with the single stream cards TWC seems to only have. Could that be why it isn't being actively deployed right now?
> 
> 
> It's RTOS is Linux. It implies that both memory and hard disc (internal) are upgradable. Obviously, it does support mpeg4 decoding. It has USB 2, 1394 (FireWire), and eSATA in addition to an Ethernet port connectors.
> 
> 
> Even more interesting is it's support for DOCSIS 2! That means built in cable modem.
> 
> 
> One of my conundrums was that my computer room and where my home theater resides are way far apart from each other. My combo cable modem/phone thing is in with the computer. The 3090 "should" let me connect to the net from my home theater without having to run 100" of RG-45 around my apartment to get to my home theater.
> 
> 
> It sure sounds like one of these puppies (obviously running ODN) could make for a telling argument for TWC as opposed to FIOS (which seems to have a rep as having a particularly bad DVR). How the DVR works is clearly of
> 
> concern in judging between the two.




Where did you hear the TWC has only single stream CableCARDs? They installed an M-card for me.


The DOCSIS specs are for communication with the TWC end for on demand programming and the like, not to serve as a modem. I also hear that the software on the Samsung box isn't very good.


----------



## eieio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/15825913
> 
> 
> MDN is Navigator running on 8300HD boxes. ODN is Navigator running on 8300HDC or any box newer than a 8300HD.
> 
> 
> From what I have read, I think if I had the choice of Passport or SARA, I'd take Passport. Of course, having had Passport for years, I'm quite familiar with it.
> 
> 
> Ah, read a very good summary of MDN/ODN in another thread, so I'm quoting it here:



i just rebooted my 8300HD for the express purpose of finding out the software - how would i do that? the only way i know how is to push the on/off button in the front and hold it until the display says: BOOT, and then it goes through a 3-minute or so cycle of rebooting. i did not get to see any "version" numbers though for the software.


i saw that it said: Passport, ECHO, Aptiva


what does that mean? the date at the bottom said: 2002-2006.


everyone is saying that this is very old software that is being phased out. i'm in Manhattan (southern). what can one do to get newer software? after asking around, i've decided that the 8300HDC is NOT what i'd want - there are seemingly as many downsides are there are upsides, so i don't think i need or want the collateral frustrations that would likely come with the new HDC.


any suggestions/advice on what i can do to have newer software would be most appreciated.


Thx in advance!


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eieio* /forum/post/15829789
> 
> 
> i just rebooted my 8300HD for the express purpose of finding out the software - how would i do that? the only way i know how is to push the on/off button in the front and hold it until the display says: BOOT, and then it goes through a 3-minute or so cycle of rebooting. i did not get to see any "version" numbers though for the software.
> 
> 
> i saw that it said: Passport, ECHO, Aptiva
> 
> 
> what does that mean? the date at the bottom said: 2002-2006.
> 
> 
> everyone is saying that this is very old software that is being phased out. i'm in Manhattan (southern). what can one do to get newer software? after asking around, i've decided that the 8300HDC is NOT what i'd want - there are seemingly as many downsides are there are upsides, so i don't think i need or want the collateral frustrations that would likely come with the new HDC.
> 
> 
> any suggestions/advice on what i can do to have newer software would be most appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thx in advance!



The downside to the HDC according to many is that is uses the Navigator software. There is no way for you to get it on your own on the 8300HD, they will most likely push it one day but no one knows when. Personally I am fine with the HDC and Navigator but I don't do the things people are complaining about like trying to do a manual time recording.


----------



## eieio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/15830227
> 
> 
> The downside to the HDC according to many is that is uses the Navigator software. There is no way for you to get it on your own on the 8300HD, they will most likely push it one day but no one knows when. Personally I am fine with the HDC and Navigator but I don't do the things people are complaining about like trying to do a manual time recording.



thx lee7n.


nevertheless, since i'm not going to go to 23rd Street to exchange my 8300HD for an 8300HDC, when will i get an "update" of my software? my software (passport echo aptiva) has probably been with my 8300HD from years ago.


aren't there newer, better versions?


also, i see others with "version numbers", for example, in their signature. i rebooted my 8300HD in order to be certain of what type of software i have but i do not know how to find the software VERSION number.


any advice/assistance would be most appreciated. thx!


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eieio* /forum/post/15830302
> 
> 
> thx lee7n.
> 
> 
> nevertheless, since i'm not going to go to 23rd Street to exchange my 8300HD for an 8300HDC, when will i get an "update" of my software? my software (passport echo aptiva) has probably been with my 8300HD from years ago.
> 
> 
> aren't there newer, better versions?
> 
> 
> also, i see others with "version numbers", for example, in their signature. i rebooted my 8300HD in order to be certain of what type of software i have but i do not know how to find the software VERSION number.
> 
> 
> any advice/assistance would be most appreciated. thx!



Don't worry, they do periodic firmware updates on the boxes systemwide so you are most likely are at the latest version of passport. I forget how to get into the diagnostics of that box but it is posted here on the forum. If an update happens the box usually reboots but they usually do it late at night so you may not realize. It is up to them as to when updates happen.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/15833911
> 
> 
> Don't worry, they do periodic firmware updates on the boxes systemwide so you are most likely are at the latest version of passport. I forget how to get into the diagnostics of that box but it is posted here on the forum. If an update happens the box usually reboots but they usually do it late at night so you may not realize. It is up to them as to when updates happen.



Yep, your box is definitely at the same Passport version as the rest of ours in NYC are. TWC upgrades the software on all of the boxes at the same time (or close to it) and we haven't had an update in over a year. So the latest software TWC is running on our system in NYC is running on all of our 8300HD boxes. There's no way to avoid it -- even if your box is offline when the push the upgrade it will update itself the next time it is online.


Scott


----------



## ANGEL 35

Did any of the 8300HD boxs ever get Navigator or Mystro??Is it true that all SA 8300 boxs will upgrade to Mystro or Navigator ???


----------



## eieio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/15837597
> 
> 
> Yep, your box is definitely at the same Passport version as the rest of ours in NYC are. TWC upgrades the software on all of the boxes at the same time (or close to it) and we haven't had an update in over a year. So the latest software TWC is running on our system in NYC is running on all of our 8300HD boxes. There's no way to avoid it -- even if your box is offline when the push the upgrade it will update itself the next time it is online.
> 
> 
> Scott



Mmm...so that means that we have no control over what software we have. Ok, fine. Since i've determined that the 8300HDC is NOT a good move at this point (until they have fully resolved the various myriad of issues they seem to continue to have with the 8300HDC), how would we get "the best" of what we can?


maybe the best course of action is to just lay low, and not thing/worry about these things. whatever software we have is what we have, and not think about it until another update happens to come by - whenever that may be?


ugh. such poor customer satisfaction. no wonder people are leaving them if they can. should they be doing their best to provide modern service to provide greater customer satisfaction? that would reduce the number of people fleeing them. right?


----------



## skanter1

The Tennis Channel's sound has been almost a second behind the picture for the last three days. Can someone check and see if they are having the same issue - ch. 465? How could they not fix this?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigsid05* /forum/post/15827388
> 
> 
> Where did you hear the TWC has only single stream CableCARDs? They installed an M-card for me.
> 
> 
> The DOCSIS specs are for communication with the TWC end for on demand programming and the like, not to serve as a modem. I also hear that the software on the Samsung box isn't very good.



I read posts about folks getting FIOS and TWC saying they HAD to rent 2 s-cards because the m-cards aren't available.


Uh, TWC would supply the "software" for Samsung or any other box. Apparently, as shipped by Samsung, it has Linux... and if TWC's software actually used it, they be in FAR better shape.


it states DOCSIS 2, which is exactly what IS used for full IP connectivity.


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/15840343
> 
> 
> The Tennis Channel's sound has been almost a second behind the picture for the last three days. Can someone check and see if they are having the same issue - ch. 465? How could they not fix this?



Anyone?


----------



## Jake NYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/15842780
> 
> 
> Anyone?



Yup, Tennis HD had bad audio lag for me this weekend, too. Had to switch back to standard Tennis Channel, which was ok.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/15837907
> 
> 
> Did any of the 8300HD boxs ever get Navigator or Mystro??Is it true that all SA 8300 boxs will upgrade to Mystro or Navigator ???



In NYC, all of the 8300HD boxes are still running Passport. Nobody has had their 8300HDs "flashed" to Navigator.


Apparently in other areas it has been done with a somewhat high level of "success". I think that this was mostly in places where the decision was made to use switched digital video, since the last official version of Passport that TWC is supporting does not support SDV.


Since we do not have SDV here in NYC, TWC apparently felt no need to push the "upgrade"....which is, for the most part, fine with me.


Reports after 8300HDs had Navigator pushed on them were that programs stored on the drive (including external drives) were generally preserved. Not sure about future (or recurring) recordings, though.


Scott


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eieio* /forum/post/15838891
> 
> 
> maybe the best course of action is to just lay low, and not thing/worry about these things. whatever software we have is what we have, and not think about it until another update happens to come by - whenever that may be?



I think you've hit the nail on the head here. Unless you're really needing the HD-on demand, or your box bites the dust, just hold onto what you've got, which I must admit is quite satisfying and stable. (I'm speaking from years of experience with Passport, which by some miracle, seems to have settled into a very stable version that TWC has left us with and then NOT UPGRADED [which is a good thing in this case -- every previous "upgrade" always introduced new bugs].)


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/15841434
> 
> 
> I read posts about folks getting FIOS and TWC saying they HAD to rent 2 s-cards because the m-cards aren't available.



This practice is illegal and anyone who is told this should report it either to DOITT or the FCC. Cable companies MUST provide M-cards if asked.


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jake NYC* /forum/post/15843258
> 
> 
> Yup, Tennis HD had bad audio lag for me this weekend, too. Had to switch back to standard Tennis Channel, which was ok.



Thanks - at least I know its not just my system. I sent them an email about it - have they fixed it yet (I'm not home)?


----------



## len3121

Anybody getting GameHD as part of the free preview of NHL Center Ice this week? I am getting all the SD channels, but the HD one asks me to call TW and subscribe. Curious as to if that is the way is it supposed to be or not.


----------



## oprig

My 8300HD disk died early January - exchanged at 23rd Street and received an 8300HDC - no 8300HDs available apparently at the time.


The recording mechanism and conflict resolution is driving me mad! For instance this evening I have the following programs to record via series recording (new episodes only):


American Idol 705 8pm-10pm

Mentalist 702 9pm-10.01pm

Leverage 703 10pm-11pm

L&O SVU 704 10pm-11pm


All four are new episodes.


L&O SVU is silently not recording (i.e. without any conflict warning) due to Mentalist running until 10.01pm.


If I hadn't checked the guide I would have assumed the L&O was a repeat. I'm quite sure that the same thing happened on Sunday evening as Big Love did not record at 9pm (but it did at 11pm).


Anyone got any advice?


----------



## TheDaveMan

Nothing on MGM HD appears to have close captions - does anyone know if that's a glitch from TWC or a "feature" of the channel?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oprig* /forum/post/15848036
> 
> 
> My 8300HD disk died early January - exchanged at 23rd Street and received an 8300HDC - no 8300HDs available apparently at the time.
> 
> 
> The recording mechanism and conflict resolution is driving me mad! For instance this evening I have the following programs to record via series recording (new episodes only):
> 
> 
> American Idol 705 8pm-10pm
> 
> Mentalist 702 9pm-10.01pm
> 
> Leverage 703 10pm-11pm
> 
> L&O SVU 704 10pm-11pm
> 
> 
> All four are new episodes.
> 
> 
> L&O SVU is silently not recording (i.e. without any conflict warning) due to Mentalist running until 10.01pm.
> 
> 
> If I hadn't checked the guide I would have assumed the L&O was a repeat. I'm quite sure that the same thing happened on Sunday evening as Big Love did not record at 9pm (but it did at 11pm).
> 
> 
> Anyone got any advice?



Yet another advantage of the 8300HD over the 8300HDC... on the HD box, the Law and Order recording would've kicked in at 10:01.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oprig* /forum/post/15848036
> 
> 
> My 8300HD disk died early January - exchanged at 23rd Street and received an 8300HDC - no 8300HDs available apparently at the time.
> 
> 
> The recording mechanism and conflict resolution is driving me mad! For instance this evening I have the following programs to record via series recording (new episodes only):
> 
> 
> American Idol 705 8pm-10pm
> 
> Mentalist 702 9pm-10.01pm
> 
> Leverage 703 10pm-11pm
> 
> L&O SVU 704 10pm-11pm
> 
> 
> All four are new episodes.
> 
> 
> L&O SVU is silently not recording (i.e. without any conflict warning) due to Mentalist running until 10.01pm.
> 
> 
> If I hadn't checked the guide I would have assumed the L&O was a repeat. I'm quite sure that the same thing happened on Sunday evening as Big Love did not record at 9pm (but it did at 11pm).
> 
> 
> Anyone got any advice?



you can manually set stuff to end a minute earlier or start a minute later if you record with options


----------



## coreynyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15848858
> 
> 
> Yet another advantage of the 8300HD over the 8300HDC... on the HD box, the Law and Order recording would've kicked in at 10:01.



I never knew that! I always assumed the 1-3 minute conflicts that the networks cause with the funky end times would have prevented the whole show from recording.


----------



## adrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15848858
> 
> 
> Yet another advantage of the 8300HD over the 8300HDC... on the HD box, the Law and Order recording would've kicked in at 10:01.



I'm not sure I've ever seen it work that way on my 8300HD, but I've never specifically tested it either. When there is one of those 1 or 2 minute overlaps, I always notice the recording as being listed as canceled in the upcoming recordings list and address it there.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adrman* /forum/post/15852101
> 
> 
> I'm not sure I've ever seen it work that way on my 8300HD, but I've never specifically tested it either. When there is one of those 1 or 2 minute overlaps, I always notice the recording as being listed as canceled in the upcoming recordings list and address it there.



Yes, they be listed as 'not recording' beforehand - but they will kick in when a tuner is available.


(I usually notice this happen when the last 30/60 minutes of a knicks/rangers game records after 9pm when i would have 2 things recording from 8 to 9)


----------



## corysmith01

Hi everyone. Forgive me if this has been addressed before, but with over 600 pages, I couldn't make it through all, and I just discovered this thread.


Ever since I've had TWC, I've noticed intermittent freeze-ups with the cable feed. That is, it seems to stop, pixelate, lose audio, only to cut back to live, moving picture a second or two later. Kind of Max Headroom-y when it happens. It's like the digital feed just isn't sound, or can't keep up. Again, it does come back almost immediately afterwards, but the constant break up is a bit of an annoyance. I wouldn't really begrudge it except I've recently spent time win different cities with friends and family and watched cable via their provider and never once noticed this phenomenon. I was such a pleasant treat to be able to watch tv and not have it break up, and stutter. What gives? Is this a TWC thing? Is it a cable box thing? Why is it that this doesn't happen in the other locales I've visited, yet is a constant when watching cable at home? Is it a population thing? That is, just shear numbers of people plugged into TWC? I'm just curious b/c now that I've seen the greener grass, it sort of bugs me to have this happen all the time. Thanks for any info.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *corysmith01* /forum/post/15853085
> 
> 
> ... it seems to stop, pixelate, lose audio, only to cut back to live, moving picture a second or two later.
> 
> 
> ... I'm just curious b/c now that I've seen the greener grass, it sort of bugs me to have this happen all the time. Thanks for any info.



What type of box do you have? How old? If it's a DVR, is it near full? Do you have any splitters in your system? Have you had a tech visit to check your signal strength?


----------



## corysmith01

I'm not at home at the time, but it is DVR and I believe (pretty sure) it's the Scientific 8300HD that everyone seems to have. It's not near full...but even if it is, this has been happening since I first picked it up...and before that with my old one if I'm not mistaken...I don't want to say for sure, but it seems that way. I do have a splitter, but that was installed by the technician b/c I also have cable internet. At the start of the system, the splitter is there to send one to my television, and one signal to my cable modem. Is that bad? I assumed if the tech was doing it, it should be fine? I only have one TV, so it's not being split to run to multiple televisions if that's the question. Never had someone come out to test signal strength...didn't know that was an option. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## alleg23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15848858
> 
> 
> Yet another advantage of the 8300HD over the 8300HDC... on the HD box, the Law and Order recording would've kicked in at 10:01.




i think the hdc would of done the same.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *corysmith01* /forum/post/15853661
> 
> 
> ...it's not being split to run to multiple televisions if that's the question. Never had someone come out to test signal strength...didn't know that was an option.



Most likely, there is an incoming signal problem. I would definitely call and set up a tech visit and have them check everything out, especially if it occurred with previous boxes.


Have you ever unplugged the box for a minute or so and re-powered it? This reboot is like chicken soup for the box.










Also

Obviously, double-check all of your connections to be sure all is secure.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alleg23* /forum/post/15853770
> 
> 
> i think the hdc would of done the same.



not from what I've heard from multiple people.


----------



## corysmith01

Ha! Yeah, I've unplugged many, many times. That's the "answer" I got from techs on the phone every time I've called about this. It hasn't worked.







Not for any long period of time. I do recall now though, that way back when I first had cable installed, i was having problems and a tech came out to check signal strength. He ended up changing out somethings towards the back of the apartment where the signal enters, saying I was not getting a good signal. However, that was before the new box, pre-digital I believe. Definitely pre-HD as I swapped my box out last January when I bought my first HD tv (had and old JVC CRT before that). I guess I'll just need to give them a call and have one come out. I have checked all of my connections, just to be on the safe side. Seem as tight as they can be. The picture is great for 95% of the time...it's just when it pixelates and drops out for those few seconds that it's a bummer. Thanks again.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15853835
> 
> 
> not from what I've heard from multiple people.



Yeah, the HDC has a mind of its own when it comes to start and end times.







I have a series recording on a show and sometimes I get the end credits and sometimes it cuts out a second before the show is over. Very annoying. This doesn't happen with the Passport 8300HD.


----------



## oprig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adrman* /forum/post/15852101
> 
> 
> I'm not sure I've ever seen it work that way on my 8300HD, but I've never specifically tested it either. When there is one of those 1 or 2 minute overlaps, I always notice the recording as being listed as canceled in the upcoming recordings list and address it there.



And that is the nub of the problem with the HDC - it does not warn you that there is a recording conflict.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oprig* /forum/post/15860133
> 
> 
> And that is the nub of the problem with the HDC - it does not warn you that there is a recording conflict.



I have received warnings from mine about conflicts


----------



## heinriph




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/15853877
> 
> 
> Yeah, the HDC has a mind of its own when it comes to start and end times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a series recording on a show and sometimes I get the end credits and sometimes it cuts out a second before the show is over. Very annoying. This doesn't happen with the Passport 8300HD.



Not to say that the HDC might have particularly bad issues this way, but since I have endless problems with this on my HD, I think it's the networks faults for sloppy start and end times on their programming. Started a few years ago, I think to mess with people's channel switching/surfing. It should be federal law, breaches punishable by public hangings, that programs start and end EXACTLY on the half-hour.


----------



## scott_bernstein

Well, I must say that one of the cooler features of the 8300HD/Passport is that it actually starts to record something 1 minute earlier than it is scheduled (as long as a tuner is open) which makes it less likely to miss something. Not sure if the HDC/Navigator does this or not.


If the tuner is not open, it will start the recording as soon as a tuner is open.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/15863644
> 
> 
> Well, I must say that one of the cooler features of the 8300HD/Passport is that it actually starts to record something 1 minute earlier than it is scheduled (as long as a tuner is open) which makes it less likely to miss something. Not sure if the HDC/Navigator does this or not.
> 
> 
> If the tuner is not open, it will start the recording as soon as a tuner is open.



you can tell it to start or end earlier or later, it is really not that bad.


----------



## lee7n

Good info for noob's about different aspect ratio's and your HDTV

http://www.engadgethd.com/2009/02/19...tvs/#continued


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/15864107
> 
> 
> you can tell it to start or end earlier or later, it is really not that bad.



That’s the point—with the 8300HD you _don’t_ have to _tell_ it anything. If the networks start earlier or end later, the show is properly recorded. With the HDC, I have found that it occasionally misses the proper start and/or end times. It might be by seconds but it still misses. That’s been my experience working with both boxes.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/15864294
> 
> 
> That’s the point—with the 8300HD you _don’t_ have to _tell_ it anything. If the networks start earlier or end later, the show is properly recorded. With the HDC, I have found that it occasionally misses the proper start and/or end times. It might be by seconds but it still misses. That’s been my experience working with both boxes.



It really does not bother me to tell you the truth. It takes like an extra 10 sec to tell it to record 1 minute earlier or later. Almost every show is repeated these days usually on the same night a few hrs later except for network TV which is utter crap anyway in my humble opinion. If it misses something you can record it later, watch it on youtube, hulu, the network website, etc... etc... It has never completely missed a recording for me ever. I like the new features it has like sidebar color selection, caller ID, HD on demand, start over, so to each his own. I think the benefits outweigh the small problems it has. It is not the end of the world. Nothing is perfect.


----------



## adrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/15864115
> 
> 
> Good info for noob's about different aspect ratio's and your HDTV
> 
> http://www.engadgethd.com/2009/02/19...tvs/#continued



Thanks, I'm going to print that out and give it to my MIL.







She recently bought a 16:9 lcd and got a HD stb. Her complaint: "I don't see the difference between SD and HD". After examining her setup, I noticed she was viewing hd channels via the rf (chan. 3) output of her cable box and then stretching/zooming on her display to fill up the screen. Why TWC hooked her up that way, I'll never understand. After switching her over to the component inputs on her set, all she did was (literally) scream "When I watch tv, it fills the screen". I tried to explain aspect ratios, etc... to her, but all I got back was the above rant. Since she was unable to comprehend the intricate procedure of stretch/zoom via the stb (yet she could via her television's remote), I said fine and hooked the rf input back up and let her do as she pleased.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/15864770
> 
> 
> It really does not bother me to tell you the truth...
> 
> I like the new features...



You like it, this has been established many times over







and everyone knows I don't. I'm not trying to change anyone's opinion. I'm pointing out the idiosyncrasies of the HDC-- as been discussed here.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/15865567
> 
> 
> You like it, this has been established many times over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and everyone knows I don't. I'm not trying to change anyone's opinion. I'm pointing out the idiosyncrasies of the HDC-- as been discussed here.



It's good to discuss, that way people can make informed choices


----------



## oprig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/15860516
> 
> 
> I have received warnings from mine about conflicts



My experience is this:


If there are three shows to be recorded and the times overlap completely then there is a conflict warning e.g. three shows from 10pm to 11pm.


In the case of my original post (all series recordings):


American Idol 705 8pm-10pm

Mentalist 702 9pm-10.01pm

Leverage 703 10pm-11pm

L&O SVU 704 10pm-11pm


I did not receive a conflict message that L&O would not be recorded. It was silently discarded.


I manually edited Mentalist to end at 10pm (actually had to set it to end one minute earlier) and then had to manually set L&O to record. It worked, but who wants to navigate the guide every evening to check that all your shows are to be recorded properly? A conflict message would have been preferable.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/15864294
> 
> 
> That's the pointwith the 8300HD you _don't_ have to _tell_ it anything. If the networks start earlier or end later, the show is properly recorded. With the HDC, I have found that it occasionally misses the proper start and/or end times. It might be by seconds but it still misses. That's been my experience working with both boxes.



Not in the past several years... many is the time the network show ends before it really ends.


----------



## lee7n

Man shoots TV because of DTV conversion

http://www.engadget.com/2009/02/20/d...with-guns-kil/


----------



## skanter1

My external SATA drive seems to have gotten corrupted, and will play nothing back from my SA 8300 HD. The play list seems to have gone back in time to a few weeks ago, showing items that I had erased. The diagnostic screen says that it is about empty, so it seems that it has erased everything. I reformatted.


Anyone else have this issue? Hope the HD isn't failing...now it seems to record and play back new shows fine.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/15884929
> 
> 
> My external SATA drive seems to have gotten corrupted, and will play nothing back from my SA 8300 HD. The play list seems to have gone back in time to a few weeks ago, showing items that I had erased. The diagnostic screen says that it is about empty, so it seems that it has erased everything. I reformatted.
> 
> 
> Anyone else have this issue? Hope the HD isn't failing...now it seems to record and play back new shows fine.



I've not seen this problem......


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/15888683
> 
> 
> I've not seen this problem......



It was pretty weird. Out of the blue, the playlist went back in time a few weeks, and would play nothing back. The diagnostic screen said the drive was empty. It basically just erased everything on the drive. Eventually it gave a "the drive may be corrupted" message, so I reformatted and it seems to work fine now.


Luckily, I don't care that much as what was saved were just TV shows and movies, and it forced me to clear out a lot of junk I would probably have never watched anyway. I have a lot more space now...


----------



## justlou

Anyone else having issues on Staten Island? I just came home from vacation, and half my HD channels have no picture. I tried rebooting, but it made no difference.


----------



## UnnDunn

I've seen a few people here and in the Cablevision thread complain about frequent, intermittent picture glitching/freeze-ups that persist despite all efforts to fix them.


If you're getting these freeze-ups, try making sure there are no GSM cellphones in the area. Last night, I was watching ESPN HD and my cellphone was in the room, about 10 feet away from the cable box and 4 or 5 feet away from the computer. I was getting picture freeze-ups. But I noticed the freeze-ups were synchronized with the pings I was getting on my cellphone which were audible on my computer's speakers. Every GSM cellphone owner with a nearby computer or other loudspeaker device knows what these pings sound like, a buzzing sound with a unique waltz-like rhythm.


So if you're suffering from these freeze-ups, try moving your cellphone around and see if that clears it up.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/15890478
> 
> 
> I've seen a few people here and in the TWC thread complain about frequent, intermittent picture glitching/freeze-ups that persist despite all efforts to fix them.
> 
> 
> If you're getting these freeze-ups, try making sure there are no GSM cellphones in the area. Last night, I was watching ESPN HD and my cellphone was in the room, about 10 feet away from the cable box and 4 or 5 feet away from the computer. I was getting picture freeze-ups. But I noticed the freeze-ups were synchronized with the pings I was getting on my cellphone which were audible on my computer's speakers. Every GSM cellphone owner with a nearby computer or other loudspeaker device knows what these pings sound like, a buzzing sound with a unique waltz-like rhythm.
> 
> 
> So if you're suffering from these freeze-ups, try moving your cellphone around and see if that clears it up.




Reminds me of the woman who was absolutely certain she caused the blackout of 1965.


It seems the lights went out at the very instant she plugged-in her electric frying pan.


She was frantic and called the radio station apologizing... I was only 11, but it was the funniest thing I’d ever heard.


A_C


PS: Have you tried wrapping the cable box in tinfoil?


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/15891016
> 
> 
> Reminds me of the woman who was absolutely certain she caused the blackout of 1965.
> 
> 
> It seems the lights went out at the very instant she plugged-in her electric frying pan.
> 
> 
> She was frantic and called the radio station apologizing... I was only 11, but it was the funniest thing I'd ever heard.
> 
> 
> A_C
> 
> 
> PS: Have you tried wrapping the cable box in tinfoil?



LOL, no. I'm not that anal about TV.










It was just a suggestion. Take it or leave it.


----------



## peterlee

I was also skeptical of *UnnDunn*'s suggestion but interestingly, looks like he's onto something. Check out this post on dslreports where many people report the same experience. The original poster says Comcast has confirmed that GSM signals can cause interference with cable boxes:

http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r205...w-ATT-wireless 


Whether or not GSM signals are responsible for everyone's problems, at least it's another possible cause to consider.


Oh, and to the poster who reported that he wasn't getting Golf HD because it was incorrectly added to the Sports Package: the problem has been fixed. I removed Sports Package last night and still have Golf HD.


----------



## alleg23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/15884929
> 
> 
> My external SATA drive seems to have gotten corrupted, and will play nothing back from my SA 8300 HD. The play list seems to have gone back in time to a few weeks ago, showing items that I had erased. The diagnostic screen says that it is about empty, so it seems that it has erased everything. I reformatted.
> 
> 
> Anyone else have this issue? Hope the HD isn't failing...now it seems to record and play back new shows fine.




i had this issue with my regular 8300 (non hd) and the wd book.


the box rebooted or something (maybe power?), and like you stuff got deleted and stuff came back.


I think it was the act of an unscheduled boot. I have since move to an hdc and using the same wd book.


no issues for months.


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/15891940
> 
> 
> I was also skeptical of *UnnDunn*'s suggestion but interestingly, looks like he's onto something. Check out this post on dslreports where many people report the same experience. The original poster says Comcast has confirmed that GSM signals can cause interference with cable boxes:
> 
> http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r205...w-ATT-wireless
> 
> 
> Whether or not GSM signals are responsible for everyone's problems, at least it's another possible cause to consider.
> 
> 
> Oh, and to the poster who reported that he wasn't getting Golf HD because it was incorrectly added to the Sports Package: the problem has been fixed. I removed Sports Package last night and still have Golf HD.



I am absolutely certain the GSM pings were the cause of my picture breakup last night, and it comes as no surprise. A GSM phone sending and receiving plays havoc with electronic devices in the immediate vicinity, unless such devices are adequately shielded.


I've seen GSM phones mess with the picture on CRT computer monitors (producing a "degauss-like" effect on the screen) and of course there's the tell-tale buzzing noise. And GSM phones usually get pinged every minute or two, even in standby.


----------



## Berk32

Good news Rangers fans! (other than Tom Renney being fired)


The next 3 games (2 games this week) that were scheduled for MSG2 have been moved and will be seen in HD!


Wednesday's game has been moved to MSG+(HD) (swapped with Islanders)


And Saturday's game will be seen on WPIX! (same with the 3/21 game)


(2 Knicks games (3/17 and 3/13) have also been moved to WPIX, but they were already supposed to be in HD on MSG....)


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15892621
> 
> 
> Good news Rangers fans!
> 
> 
> And Saturday's game will be seen on WPIX! (same with the 3/21 game)
> 
> 
> (2 Knicks games (3/17 and 3/13) have also been moved to WPIX, but they were already supposed to be in HD on MSG....)



I dont know why they didnt do this before. More HD games is good.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/15892748
> 
> 
> I dont know why they didnt do this before. More HD games is good.



They did this last year with WWOR-9. (2 games each team).


But they weren't games that would've been on MSG2....


----------



## bigd86




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15892621
> 
> 
> Good news Rangers fans! (other than Tom Renney being fired)



Wow! I even get my RANGERS news from AVS forum!!!


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigd86* /forum/post/15893991
> 
> 
> Wow! I even get my RANGERS news from AVS forum!!!



The news got even better now that it was announced that John Tortorella is the head coach of the team.


----------



## lee7n

e understand the inconvenience when your favorite channel is no longer in its usual spot. Please accept our apology for recent channel changes. From time to time, it's necessary for us to shift channel positions to accommodate programming agreements.




Manhattan, Brooklyn/Queens and Mount Vernon


February 20th, 2009




Time Warner Cable’s agreements with programmers and broadcasters to carry their services and stations routinely expire from time to time. We are usually able to obtain renewals or extensions of such agreements, but in order to comply with applicable regulations, we must inform you when an agreement is about to expire. The following agreements are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services/stations in the near future:



Azteca America, BBC on Demand, Chinese Channel, Chinese Cinema, ComedyCentral, CV Network, E!, Encore, Encore Action, Encore Drama, Encore Love, Encore Mystery, Encore Western, Encore WAM, Fuel TV, Great American Country (GAC), Game Show Network, HD Net, HD Net Movie, HITN, Logo, MTV, MTV2, NBA TV, Nick Toons, Nickelodeon, Nick Too, Noggin, Palladia HD, ShopNBC, Spike TV, Starz, Starz in Black, Starz Cinema, Starz Comedy, Starz Edge, Starz Kids & Family, Style, Supercanal, The Arabic Channel, The N, RTVi, RAI, NGTV, TV Japan, TV Land, TV Polonia, VH-1, VH-1 Classic, Weather Channel, WFUT, WPIX, and WXTV.




In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers.




In addition to the previously scheduled changes slated to occur on March 25, 2009, we will no longer carry Specials On Demand on ch. 1009. In Manhattan, Brooklyn and Queens, we will launch Starz On Demand on ch. 240, WPXN HD on ch. 731, and Prime Time On Demand on ch. 1009. In Manhattan and Mt Vernon, we will no longer carry CV Networks on ch. 804. In Mount Vernon, we will launch IFC on ch. 81, Starz On Demand on ch. 240, WPXN HD on ch. 714, IFC HD 781 and Prime Time On Demand on ch. 1009.





Does this mean chages are systemwide now?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/15912966
> 
> 
> e understand the inconvenience when your favorite channel is no longer in its usual spot. Please accept our apology for recent channel changes. From time to time, it's necessary for us to shift channel positions to accommodate programming agreements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manhattan, Brooklyn/Queens and Mount Vernon
> 
> 
> February 20th, 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time Warner Cable’s agreements with programmers and broadcasters to carry their services and stations routinely expire from time to time. We are usually able to obtain renewals or extensions of such agreements, but in order to comply with applicable regulations, we must inform you when an agreement is about to expire. The following agreements are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services/stations in the near future:
> 
> 
> 
> Azteca America, BBC on Demand, Chinese Channel, Chinese Cinema, ComedyCentral, CV Network, E!, Encore, Encore Action, Encore Drama, Encore Love, Encore Mystery, Encore Western, Encore WAM, Fuel TV, Great American Country (GAC), Game Show Network, HD Net, HD Net Movie, HITN, Logo, MTV, MTV2, NBA TV, Nick Toons, Nickelodeon, Nick Too, Noggin, Palladia HD, ShopNBC, Spike TV, Starz, Starz in Black, Starz Cinema, Starz Comedy, Starz Edge, Starz Kids & Family, Style, Supercanal, The Arabic Channel, The N, RTVi, RAI, NGTV, TV Japan, TV Land, TV Polonia, VH-1, VH-1 Classic, Weather Channel, WFUT, WPIX, and WXTV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In addition to the previously scheduled changes slated to occur on March 25, 2009, we will no longer carry Specials On Demand on ch. 1009. In Manhattan, Brooklyn and Queens, we will launch Starz On Demand on ch. 240, WPXN HD on ch. 731, and Prime Time On Demand on ch. 1009. In Manhattan and Mt Vernon, we will no longer carry CV Networks on ch. 804. In Mount Vernon, we will launch IFC on ch. 81, Starz On Demand on ch. 240, WPXN HD on ch. 714, IFC HD 781 and Prime Time On Demand on ch. 1009.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does this mean chages are systemwide now?



well... across NYC... yes... (since we all have the same HD now...)


(and I told y'all to look out for a WPXN HD announcement coming soon)


----------



## andgarden

Do they still not have a final agreement with Viacom?


----------



## HDTV Dude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andgarden* /forum/post/15913536
> 
> 
> Do they still not have a final agreement with Viacom?



Not only do they not have a final agreement with Viacom but they continue to list all the Viacom channels as stations for which their contracts are soon expiring.


----------



## willmthom

Exchanged a broken box at 23rd st. The rep told me employees are testing the new Samsung dvr's. She thinks they should be available by summer.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15913197
> 
> 
> (and I told y'all to look out for a WPXN HD announcement coming soon)



Would that be PAX aka ION?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/15918492
> 
> 
> Would that be PAX aka ION?



yes, it is Ion (pax no longer exists... but the 'former' local affiliate remains WPXN for whatever reason)


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *willmthom* /forum/post/15918471
> 
> 
> Exchanged a broken box at 23rd st. The rep told me employees are testing the new Samsung dvr's. She thinks they should be available by summer.



you are not gonna like navigator on the samsung if you do not like it on the HDC, so you passport lovers don't get too excited, it's is gonna be exactly the same just more memory


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/15919319
> 
> 
> you are not gonna like navigator on the samsung if you do not like it on the HDC, so you passport lovers don't get too excited, it's is gonna be exactly the same just more memory



Not necessarily… Let’s see what they come up with. Additional memory, better firmware and system software may indeed host Navigator in way which makes it run better.


A_C


----------



## MacAlert

Did anyone have problems w/ NBC last night. ER was almost unwatchable with audio dropouts.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacAlert* /forum/post/15929443
> 
> 
> Did anyone have problems w/ NBC last night. ER was almost unwatchable with audio dropouts.



no problems here


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/15927928
> 
> 
> Not necessarily Let's see what they come up with. Additional memory, better firmware and system software may indeed host Navigator in way which makes it run better.
> 
> 
> A_C



I don't know agent_c, i think it will be the same, just maybe faster with the additional ram. The quirky recording system I would imagine would remain unchanged since it is still gonna be the same program just running on a different box. I guess we will see, but I am not gonna run out an exchange my hdc unless there is really a compelling reason to do so. It is working pretty good for me.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15929595
> 
> 
> no problems here



ER is still on?







lol


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/15929951
> 
> 
> I don't know agent_c, i think it will be the same, just maybe faster with the additional ram. The quirky recording system I would imagine would remain unchanged since it is still gonna be the same program just running on a different box. I guess we will see, but I am not gonna run out an exchange my hdc unless there is really a compelling reason to do so. It is working pretty good for me.




Most of the complaints that get posted have to do with performance, particularly long waits for channel changes. At an absolute minimum, I'd expect that to be better on these boxes. What's the additional memory for anyway?


A_C


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/15929954
> 
> 
> ER is still on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol



Yea, I think there's 4 more episodes left. Some of the old characters are coming back for the finale. Gonna miss that show...


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/15930565
> 
> 
> Most of the complaints that get posted have to do with performance, particularly long waits for channel changes. At an absolute minimum, I'd expect that to be better on these boxes. What's the additional memory for anyway?
> 
> 
> A_C



well the memory should improve guide speed not that it is that bad anyway. If you set all output to 1080i it switches channels much better.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/15931282
> 
> 
> well the memory should improve guide speed not that it is that bad anyway. If you set all output to 1080i it switches channels much better.



The actual TV also makes a big difference. I set my sister up exactly the same as I was (we live one block apart) and her Sony takes a HUGE long time, whereas my Samsung is MUCH faster.


----------



## roykirk1

Hi


Sorry if this is the wrong forum...


I have a TWC HD DVR that I moved from Manhattan to Queens, NY. It is 92% full, and worked perfectly from Feb 6 through Feb 23 or so (forgot the exact day).


Suddenly, one morning I got "this box is not authorized for use" message. The repair guy just came and he said my options were to get a new box and lose all my saved shows (Battlestar Galactica, Friday Night Lights, several other shows I've been saving up to watch all at once!!!)... or... see if you guys can help! 


Anyone know what needs to be done to get this thing to work again? Can I take it to Manhattan, connect it and "-re-activate" it at least for awhile?


Thanks!!!


----------



## lee7n

Anyone having RR problem in S. Manhattan? I lost internet and phone for about an hour last night and a few channels. It is working now but internet speed is still testing slow about 3 mB as opposed to the usual 10-14 mB


----------



## adrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/15941612
> 
> 
> Anyone having RR problem in S. Manhattan? I lost internet and phone for about an hour last night and a few channels. It is working now but internet speed is still testing slow about 3 mB as opposed to the usual 10-14 mB



Just ran a speed test and I'm only seeing 2340 down. I'm usually around 10000.


----------



## lee7n

NatGeo HD and SD also just a blank screen


----------



## jbilich

Suddenly have absolutely no internet. Had been slow all day but now it's gone completely. Located in midtown on the west side. God I love time warner!


----------



## MacAlert

I just became an unfortunate owner of a 8300HDC. That thing is just so damn slow and clunky.


----------



## G1Ravage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacAlert* /forum/post/15945800
> 
> 
> I just became an unfortunate owner of a 8300HDC. That thing is just so damn slow and clunky.



My condolences.


----------



## wx27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adrman* /forum/post/15942216
> 
> 
> Just ran a speed test and I'm only seeing 2340 down. I'm usually around 10000.



Definitely slower on Sunday, checked and got around 7000 down at most.


----------



## peterlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roykirk1* /forum/post/15937913
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> 
> Sorry if this is the wrong forum...
> 
> 
> I have a TWC HD DVR that I moved from Manhattan to Queens, NY. It is 92% full, and worked perfectly from Feb 6 through Feb 23 or so (forgot the exact day).
> 
> 
> Suddenly, one morning I got "this box is not authorized for use" message. The repair guy just came and he said my options were to get a new box and lose all my saved shows (Battlestar Galactica, Friday Night Lights, several other shows I've been saving up to watch all at once!!!)... or... see if you guys can help!
> 
> 
> Anyone know what needs to be done to get this thing to work again? Can I take it to Manhattan, connect it and "-re-activate" it at least for awhile?
> 
> 
> Thanks!!!



Can you fill in the details? Why did the repair guy - who I assume was a Time Warner tech? - say you had to get a new box? The message you're getting does not sound like your DVR has failed; it simply sounds like the box needs to be re-authorized at your new location. Can't you call customer service and have them re-authorize your box at your new location? Have you called customer service and what was the result? It sounds like your DVR worked in your new Queens location for a couple weeks so I'm not sure why it would suddenly shut off. Hold off on replacing the DVR until you call customer service.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/15950176
> 
> 
> Can you fill in the details? Why did the repair guy - who I assume was a Time Warner tech? - say you had to get a new box? The message you're getting does not sound like your DVR has failed; it simply sounds like the box needs to be re-authorized at your new location. Can't you call customer service and have them re-authorize your box at your new location? Have you called customer service and what was the result? It sounds like your DVR worked in your new Queens location for a couple weeks so I'm not sure why it would suddenly shut off. Hold off on replacing the DVR until you call customer service.



In "theory" you should be able to bring your DVR from one borough to another. But I'm not sure that this works in practice. Definitely works if you stay in the same borough, but I wonder if moving between boroughs is not possible?


It could be related to the fact that Manhattan/Bronx and Brooklyn/Queens/SI used to be 2 different cable systems owned by 2 different companies and still might not be sharing all their info?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/15950316
> 
> 
> In "theory" you should be able to bring your DVR from one borough to another. But I'm not sure that this works in practice. Definitely works if you stay in the same borough, but I wonder if moving between boroughs is not possible?
> 
> 
> It could be related to the fact that Manhattan/Bronx and Brooklyn/Queens/SI used to be 2 different cable systems owned by 2 different companies and still might not be sharing all their info?



Not just 2... They were broken up more than that....


----------



## johngloid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G1Ravage* /forum/post/15947571
> 
> 
> My condolences.



So I'm about to take a trip into TWC @ 23rd St. to return some other hardware. If I take the HDC in do they have any alternative boxes?


Thanks,

John


----------



## hsimms

Queens TW boxes don't work correctly in Manhattan. Channel lineup is crazy. Doesn't load the Guide. I suppose a Manhattan box will have similar issues in Queens.


See my experience here -

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...78#post6629378 



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roykirk1* /forum/post/15937913
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> 
> Sorry if this is the wrong forum...
> 
> 
> I have a TWC HD DVR that I moved from Manhattan to Queens, NY. It is 92% full, and worked perfectly from Feb 6 through Feb 23 or so (forgot the exact day).
> 
> 
> Suddenly, one morning I got "this box is not authorized for use" message. The repair guy just came and he said my options were to get a new box and lose all my saved shows (Battlestar Galactica, Friday Night Lights, several other shows I've been saving up to watch all at once!!!)... or... see if you guys can help!
> 
> 
> Anyone know what needs to be done to get this thing to work again? Can I take it to Manhattan, connect it and "-re-activate" it at least for awhile?
> 
> 
> Thanks!!!


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacAlert* /forum/post/15945800
> 
> 
> I just became an unfortunate owner of a 8300HDC. That thing is just so damn slow and clunky.



What is slow exactly? Keep in mind your box may not have updated to the new firmware yet so it may just need time to download the updates. To speed up channel changing make the output resolution only 1080i.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/15950594
> 
> 
> What is slow exactly? Keep in mind your box may not have updated to the new firmware yet so it may just need time to download the updates. To speed up channel changing make the output resolution only 1080i.



Not personally attacking you-- but why are you constantly defending this piece of crap. It sucks. Have you ever had a non HDC Passport model-- to compare the two?


Forget about setting the output to 1080, or the brand of television etc.. When I talk about slow, I am talking about basic functions like setting up a recording or deleting a recording. These steps take five times the amount of time to perform than the older model. This is important. This extended time is intolerable because you don't know if it is actually happening. If you hit select again, thinking it didn't take, then you could screw up whatever you're watching.


In addition, I used the ridiculous start again crappy feature for the first time last night. What a mistake. I turned on an hour program with about twenty minutes into the show. I would have been better served if I would have recorded the rest of the show and watched it later sacrificing the first twenty minutes. The reason being, I tried to pause for a phone call and within a few minutes, I lost my buffer and was live. I was now watching the last ten minutes of the show live and missed everything else. Losing a buffer is a common occurrence.



If you are an average viewer who simply wants to be capable of two-tuner viewing and a guide that works the way it should-- then stay away from the HDC.


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/15950594
> 
> 
> What is slow exactly? Keep in mind your box may not have updated to the new firmware yet so it may just need time to download the updates. To speed up channel changing make the output resolution only 1080i.



Channel changes, navigating settings menu. I already changed the output to 1080i only. Is there any way of checking if my firmware was updated?


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacAlert* /forum/post/15951123
> 
> 
> Channel changes, navigating settings menu. I already changed the output to 1080i only. Is there any way of checking if my firmware was updated?



Go back and demand an 8300HD boxnot the HDC. Unless of course you're in need of an over priced On Demand, a useless Start Over and an unnecessary on screen caller IDand you're a masochist.


----------



## williamhacker

I just got a new SA 5300HDC from Time Warner in the Hudson Valley. I have found that when I hook the box to my TV with HDMI, when I connect the audio to my receiver with either an optical or coax cable, the only signal is 2 channels.


But if I switch to use component output instead, the optical output works just fine putting out 5.1 the way I expect.


I've looked all through the setup options and I can't find anything to "turn on" 5.1 output when using HDMI. There's just an "audio output" setting that is "digital" with no other options.


Is there anything I'm missing, or do I just need to continue using component output? If I were to get a receiver that took HDMI input, would it be getting 5.1 input or would there be a problem there too?


I'm pretty sure that this is just the way this unfortunate box works, but I'd appreciate confirmation from anyone else (or better yet, a work-around). I'm not optimistic about trying to discuss this with a Time Warner rep.


Thanks...


----------



## bahill

There is a way to fix this, but I can't for the life of me remember how...I'm at work now, I'll ck when I get home.


Edit: wait...*5*300 HDC?? or 8300 HDC ?


----------



## bahill

Ok, found it.


Assuming it's the 8300HDC with Navigator software:


Menu...Settings....Devices...


That will take you to a more advanced screen.


Scroll up to Audio: Digital Output, select it, and then scroll to select Dolby Digital.


That should do it.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacAlert* /forum/post/15951123
> 
> 
> Channel changes, navigating settings menu. I already changed the output to 1080i only. Is there any way of checking if my firmware was updated?



go to channel 996, that is a basic diagnostic screen and go to page 6. My ODN is at 2.4.10_11, cable card version 01.01.10p9 and axiom 1.2.148.2. For a more advanced diagnostic screen hold down select until the mail icon comes up on the box and then press down arrow. The bootstrapper there is at 2.4.6_1. Not sure what all these things mean but I think the ODN is most important.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/15950920
> 
> 
> Not personally attacking you-- but why are you constantly defending this piece of crap. It sucks. Have you ever had a non HDC Passport model-- to compare the two?
> 
> 
> Forget about setting the output to 1080, or the brand of television etc.. When I talk about slow, I am talking about basic functions like setting up a recording or deleting a recording. These steps take five times the amount of time to perform than the older model. This is important. This extended time is intolerable because you don’t know if it is actually happening. If you hit select again, thinking it didn’t take, then you could screw up whatever you’re watching.
> 
> 
> In addition, I used the ridiculous “start again” crappy feature for the first time last night. What a mistake. I turned on an hour program with about twenty minutes into the show. I would have been better served if I would have recorded the rest of the show and watched it later sacrificing the first twenty minutes. The reason being, I tried to pause for a phone call and within a few minutes, I lost my buffer and was live. I was now watching the last ten minutes of the show live and missed everything else. Losing a buffer is a common occurrence.
> 
> 
> 
> If you are an average viewer who simply wants to be capable of two-tuner viewing and a guide that works the way it should-- then stay away from the HDC.



Just trying to help the guy out, he may not be able to get a passport box anymore. I see nothing wrong with me helping the guy so he has a more enjoyable experience with the HDC. I did have an 8300HD but the HDMI port met with an accident when I got a new TV lol and I was given an HDC. The HD used to skip and drop audio like crazy for me, stopped with the HDC until the recent channel updates. The guide is fine and no where near the slowness of a cablevision guide.


Patience is a virtue







and really we are talking milliseconds here and stop mashing buttons









Gray sidebars that I find intolerable lol


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/15953461
> 
> 
> 
> Patience is a virtue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and really we are talking milliseconds here and stop mashing buttons



This is true,







I should be more patient but too many times I have hit the select button mistakenly assuming that I did not properly select a commandscrewing up what I was watching.










And by the way, it might be a millisecond but I counted and it's four thousand







milliseconds.


----------



## williamhacker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bahill* /forum/post/15952906
> 
> 
> Ok, found it.
> 
> 
> Assuming it's the 8300HDC with Navigator software:
> 
> 
> Menu...Settings....Devices...
> 
> 
> That will take you to a more advanced screen.
> 
> 
> Scroll up to Audio: Digital Output, select it, and then scroll to select Dolby Digital.
> 
> 
> That should do it.




Sorry, it is the 8300. I'll take a look and see if I can find that. Thanks for the tip. I sure thought I looked through all the menus.


----------



## parkds

Starting this evening I began to not receive a lot of my HD channels (ie: 705, 707, 709, 711, 712, 764, 765, etc). Actually only about a dozen of the HD station are coming though. I am curious if anyone else is suffering from an outage tonight.

I am in Northern Manhattan and am using cable cards. Having spoken to TWC several times tonight, the last girl I spoke with admitted that a lot of people have been calling about not receiving 705 and 707 tonight. Is anyone else on the forum having a problem with their channels tonight. Thanks!


----------



## HDTV Dude

Noticed last night we were getting the west coast feed for "TMC Extra HD" on channel 673. Maybe that's a sign we will be getting the rest of the premium HD channel west coast feeds.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV Dude* /forum/post/15956778
> 
> 
> Noticed last night we were getting the west coast feed for "TMC Extra HD" on channel 673. Maybe that's a sign we will be getting the rest of the premium HD channel west coast feeds.



Great,







now there will be nothing to watch on that channel-- three hours earlier.


----------



## disafan

Is there anything to watch on a large percentage of premium, or even regular channels?


Nowadays, you are lucky if there is one program you want to watch on a network. Time Warner Cable offers me premiums every so often. The TMC package had absolutely nothing going for it. In a week I found one movie I wanted to watch.


Encore has a bunch of older movies, and I could find a bunch of classics to watch if I subscribed to it. They never seem to offer a preview of Starz. Showtime, HBO and Cinemax have a decent selection, but in a week you've exhausted the 2-5 newer movies you want to watch and have nothing to do for the rest of the month except hunt for more classics. Into month two, with maybe one or two new movies released, less to watch.


Premium original programming is certainly worth considering. But if you wait a few months/years, it'llbe on DVD or a less expensive network and you can watch it in reruns.


That is the problem of every network. They certainly have enough in their vaults and contracts to vary things a lot more. I wouldn't complain about more variety. I don't mind if a movie reairs three or four times a month. I may have missed it the first time. But these stations seem to be on much shorter loops than I'd like.


I wish they'd add something with more variety. But what is left?


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disafan* /forum/post/15957410
> 
> 
> Is there anything to watch on a large percentage of premium, or even regular channels?
> 
> ....
> 
> I wish they'd add something with more variety. But what is left?



Sometimes I luck out with the Starz, HBO, Showtime and Max combo. There is nothing more thrilling (I know, I must live a boring life







) --when I check those premiums and see a listing for a film I was waiting for. Unfortunately, there are very long dry spells, when those channels have absolutely nothing to offer- like right now. I realize that much of this has to do with the marketplaceif there are no good films out there then what do you expect. However, there are many movies released, worth watching, that never seem to make it to the premium channels. If it were not for the few shows I catch on HBO and Showtime, I would dump the entire premium package and switch to Netflix. I might do that after I pick up one of those Bluray thingys.


----------



## HDTV Dude

Agreed... But it's a lot better than not having those channels. In fact Verizon is including upwards of 17 west coast HD premium channel feeds in their line up and if we to do the math and take those channels away that would mean they would have less than 90 HD channels.


----------



## Berk32

piss poor planning by twc....


670-673 was supposed to be fore the 4 remaining showtime HD channels that are going to launch later this year...


I guess they had to add a TMC because it made no sense for most people to pay for a package of 2 for the same price as the HBO or Showtime (etc) packages....


They added TMC Xtra HD West for Freq 693 #001 - the former slot for showtime HD until it was shifted a few months ago... so now HBO and UniversalHD are now in a 3-in-1 group again.


----------



## MacAlert

I have a silly 8300HDC question. If I use HDMI out, can I also utilize the other outputs (Composite and RF)? My old radio doesn't have many inputs so I have to use the composite audio out to get surround sound and also use RF to watch TV in the basement which is used maybe once or twice a week.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacAlert* /forum/post/15959757
> 
> 
> I have a silly 8300HDC question. If I use HDMI out, can I also utilize the other outputs (Composite and RF)? My old radio doesn't have many inputs so I have to use the composite audio out to get surround sound and also use RF to watch TV in the basement which is used maybe once or twice a week.



Yes, but only 1 HD output can be active at any one time.


If you use the HDMI port for example, the Component output will either not work at all, or max out at 480i.


The RF out will always put out an SD signal.


A_C


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/15959920
> 
> 
> Yes, but only 1 HD output can be active at any one time.
> 
> 
> If you use the HDMI port for example, the Component output will either not work at all, or max out at 480i.
> 
> 
> The RF out will always put out an SD signal.
> 
> 
> A_C



Excellent news. Hopefully I can dump the crappy mini system and get true surround so I don't have to worry about this.


----------



## disafan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/15957843
> 
> 
> Sometimes I luck out with the Starz, HBO, Showtime and Max combo. There is nothing more thrilling (I know, I must live a boring life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) --when I check those premiums and see a listing for a film I was waiting for. Unfortunately, there are very long dry spells, when those channels have absolutely nothing to offer- like right now. I realize that much of this has to do with the marketplaceif there are no good films out there then what do you expect. However, there are many movies released, worth watching, that never seem to make it to the premium channels. If it were not for the few shows I catch on HBO and Showtime, I would dump the entire premium package and switch to Netflix. I might do that after I pick up one of those Bluray thingys.




It's the long dry spells that annoy me. For the same amount as 1 premium, I could go and rent as many movies as I wanted from Netflix. My supermarket will rent me a movie for $1 a day.


----------



## willmthom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/15959920
> 
> 
> Yes, but only 1 HD output can be active at any one time.
> 
> 
> If you use the HDMI port for example, the Component output will either not work at all, or max out at 480i.
> 
> 
> The RF out will always put out an SD signal.
> 
> 
> A_C





Does anyone know if you can split the component outputs with a Y adapter?


----------



## HDTV Dude

I just happened to noticed that TWC changed the HD slogan on their website to "More than 100 Channels of HD". Ummm. Now it's makes perfect sense as to why they just added the TMC Extra HD west coast feed to their HD channel line up last night. Maybe it was in response to some other telco provider making a similiar claim?

http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...able/hdtv.html


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV Dude* /forum/post/15961612
> 
> 
> I just happened to noticed that TWC changed the HD slogan on their website to "More than 100 Channels of HD". Ummm. Now it's makes perfect sense as to why they just added the TMC Extra HD west coast feed to their HD channel line up last night. Maybe it was in response to some other telco provider making a similiar claim?
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...able/hdtv.html



the launch of WPXN HD was delayed - that may have also played a role.


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *willmthom* /forum/post/15961318
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if you can split the component outputs with a Y adapter?



I don't see why you can't. I had composite cables split earlier.


----------



## carl2680




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15958852
> 
> 
> piss poor planning by twc....
> 
> 
> 670-673 was supposed to be fore the 4 remaining showtime HD channels that are going to launch later this year...
> 
> 
> I guess they had to add a TMC because it made no sense for most people to pay for a package of 2 for the same price as the HBO or Showtime (etc) packages....
> 
> 
> They added TMC Xtra HD West for Freq 693 #001 - the former slot for showtime HD until it was shifted a few months ago... so now HBO and UniversalHD are now in a 3-in-1 group again.



I was gonna ask that because the HBO picture droped in quality again.


----------



## HDTV Dude

I subscribe to the HD Extra and Sport tier packages but not NHL Center Ice and last night for the first time I noticed that the NHL Network HD channel on 795 was unblocked. Is anyone else getting this channel and do they subscribe to any of the aforementioned packages?


----------



## coreynyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV Dude* /forum/post/15965762
> 
> 
> I subscribe to the HD Extra and Sport tier packages but not NHL Center Ice and last night for the first time I noticed that the NHL Network HD channel on 795 was unblocked. Is anyone else getting this channel and do they subscribe to any of the aforementioned packages?



NHLN is a part of the HD Extra/Sports Tier package, I've been getting it since they flipped the switch on the new channels last month.


----------



## coreynyc

I am moving from Manhattan to Forest Hills and will have DirecTV as an option since I will have a clear shot at the SW sky from my terrac.


Does anyone have experience with TWC in the Forest Hills area? I know Queens has a newer system since they got many HD channels months before Manhattan did.


I was eager to get DirecTV for some time now but it really isn't a bargain vs cable anymore. I would get their superior (vs TWC) HD DVR for free but I would have to pay $100 for another HD receiver and an optional $25 for a connection to the internet so the DVR can get "On Demand" (download to the box, not true On Demand) channels.


TWC & DTV's monthly rates are pretty comparabale, as are their channel lineups. So unless there is a compelling reason NOT to get TWC (besides the bigger & better DTV DVR), I have to say I am leaning towards TWC.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV Dude* /forum/post/15965762
> 
> 
> I subscribe to the HD Extra and Sport tier packages but not NHL Center Ice and last night for the first time I noticed that the NHL Network HD channel on 795 was unblocked. Is anyone else getting this channel and do they subscribe to any of the aforementioned packages?



Thats the way it was supposed to be from the start.. were you getting ch 791 Game hd instead? if so are you still getting it?


I've been getting 791 but not 795 with the same subscriptions... they obviously got the settings reversed... and they still haven't fixed it in my section... getting close to 3 months.... definitely won't complain once baseball season starts


----------



## lee7n

Yawn, does anyone actually care about music choice?



Dear Customers:


We understand the inconvenience when your favorite channel is no longer in its usual spot. Please accept our apology for recent channel changes. From time to time, it's necessary for us to shift channel positions to accommodate programming agreements.




Manhattan, Brooklyn/Queens and Mount Vernon


March 6th, 2009




Time Warner Cable’s agreements with programmers and broadcasters to carry their services and stations routinely expire from time to time. We are usually able to obtain renewals or extensions of such agreements, but in order to comply with applicable regulations, we must inform you when an agreement is about to expire. The following agreements are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services/stations in the near future:



Azteca America, BBC on Demand, Chinese Channel, Chinese Cinema, ComedyCentral, CV Network, E!, Encore, Encore Action, Encore Drama, Encore Love, Encore Mystery, Encore Western, Encore WAM, Fuel TV, Great American Country (GAC), Game Show Network, HD Net, HD Net Movie, HITN, Logo, MTV, MTV2, NBA TV, Nick Toons, Nickelodeon, Nick Too, Noggin, Palladia HD, ShopNBC, Spike TV, Starz, Starz in Black, Starz Cinema, Starz Comedy, Starz Edge, Starz Kids & Family, Style, Supercanal, The Arabic Channel, The N, RTVi, RAI, NGTV, TV Japan, TV Land, TV Polonia, VH-1, VH-1 Classic, Weather Channel, WFUT, WPIX, and WXTV.




In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned:




Effective on or about April 15, 2009, the provider of Music Choice services has made the following programming changes:


Hit List will now appear on 601, Hip Hop and R&B on 602, MC Mix Tape on 603, Dance/Electronica on 604, Rap on 605, Hip Hop Classics on 606, Throwback Jamz on 607, R&B Classics on 608, R&B Soul on 609, Gospel on 610, Reggae on 611, Classic Rock on 612, Retro Rock on 613, Rock on 614, Metal on 615, Alternative on 616, Classic Alternative on 617, Adult Alternative on 618, Soft Rock on 619, Pop Hits on 620, 90’s on 621, 80’s on 622, 70’s on 623, Solid Gold Oldies on 624, Party Favorites on 625, Stage & Screen on 626, Kidz Only! On 627, Toddler Tunes on 628, Today’s Country on 629, True Country on 630, Classic Country on 631, Contemporary Christian on 632, Sounds of the Season on 633, Soundscapes on 634, Smooth Jazz on 635, Jazz on 636, Blues on 637, Singers & Swing on 638, Easy Listening on 639, Classical Masterpieces on 640, Light Classical on 641, Musica Urbana on 642, Pop Latino on 643, Tropicales on 644, Mexicana on 645, Romances on 646, Contemporary Instrumentals on 647, Taste of Italy on 648 and Tejano 649.




Classic Alternative on 617, Stage & Screen on 616, Toddler Tunes on 628, True Country on 630, and Singers & Swing on 638 will be added. In addition, the names of the following services have been changed: Classic R&B on 606 to R&B Classics, R&B Hits, on 608 to Throwback Jamz, Lite Hits on 619 to Soft Rock, Adult Top 40 on 620 to Pop Hits, and Salsa y Merengue on 644 to Tropicales. Also, the following services have been combined: Arena Rock on and Retro-Active will be Retro Rock on 613, Dance and Electronica will be Dance/Electronica on 604 and Big Band & Swing and Singers & Standards will be Singers & Swing on 638.




The following programming has been discontinued by the Provider:

Bluegrass on 604, Showcase on 624, Show Tunes on 637, Rock en Espanol on 646, Americana on 647 and Opera on 648.



Additional changes occurring on or about April 15, 2009 include the launch of either TBN or TBY on ch. 98. This service is available to basic customers with digital cable-compatible equipment, such as a digital converter or a digital television (or other device) that includes a QAM tuner.




On April 17, 2009, in Brooklyn and Queens, Spike TV on ch. 36 will change from a basic service to standard service.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV Dude* /forum/post/15965762
> 
> 
> I subscribe to the HD Extra and Sport tier packages but not NHL Center Ice and last night for the first time I noticed that the NHL Network HD channel on 795 was unblocked. Is anyone else getting this channel and do they subscribe to any of the aforementioned packages?



Yup... HDXtra. I noticed the HD channel has FINALLY been "turned on." But whatever was on had a VS logo...


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/15966772
> 
> 
> Yawn, does anyone actually care about music choice?



I do... I think they are a very hidden feature of my cable subscription. OTOH, they always stay in the 600-650 range so there is NEVER A NEED to shuffle channel numbers.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/15967089
> 
> 
> I do... I think they are a very hidden feature of my cable subscription. .



Agree,







I put them on quite often, eclectically surfing (say that five times fast







) from one musical genre to another.


Eventually, I'll probably be doing less Music Choice. I'm upgrading my receiver to one that streams internet radio and - more importantlyhas HD Radioin my opinion-- is the greatest- commercial free, excellent sound quality.


I have a couple of smaller HD Radios in my home and look forward to cranking the stations on my main system. If you are not familiar with HD Radio and enjoy musiccheck it out. I was listening to portions of old Scot Muni shows over the weekend. A real trip.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/15967396
> 
> 
> Agree,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put them on quite often, eclectically surfing (say that five times fast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) from one musical genre to another.
> 
> 
> Eventually, I'll probably be doing less Music Choice. I'm upgrading my receiver to one that streams internet radio and - more importantlyhas HD Radioin my opinion-- is the greatest- commercial free, excellent sound quality.
> 
> 
> I have a couple of smaller HD Radios in my home and look forward to cranking the stations on my main system. If you are not familiar with HD Radio and enjoy musiccheck it out. I was listening to portions of old Scot Muni shows over the weekend. A real trip.



I never listen to the Music Choice stations.....if they went away I wouldn't miss them at all....


HD Radio -- I've got the nice little Sony tuner on my system -- HD radio has its positives and negatives -- nice clean reception and no "crackles" but in terms of fidelity, it often sounds more like an MP3 than a clean analog radio broadcast. If I compare a clean analog reception of WBGO (the Newark jazz station) versus the HD Radio version there is far less definition in the high end and noticeably less bass in the HDRadio version than the analog reception. I think you do gain something in terms of dynamic range, though because when there is a quiet passage in the music, it's REALLY quiet -- almost like a CD. I wish my tuner would allow me to bypass the HD radio option (allowing me to pick it up in standard analog radio mode) when an HD signal is detected....


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/15967648
> 
> 
> HD radio has its positives and negatives -- nice clean reception and no "crackles" but in terms of fidelity, it often sounds more like an MP3 than a clean analog radio broadcast. If I compare a clean analog reception of WBGO (the Newark jazz station) versus the HD Radio version there is far less definition in the high end and noticeably less bass in the HDRadio version than the analog reception. I think you do gain something in terms of dynamic range, though because when there is a quiet passage in the music, it's REALLY quiet -- almost like a CD. I wish my tuner would allow me to bypass the HD radio option (allowing me to pick it up in standard analog radio mode) when an HD signal is detected....



This is interesting, since currently, I only listen to HD Radio on one of my two Sangean table radios. They sound great, for what they are-- table radios, so I assumed that it would be that much better through my main system.


I certainly agree regarding the horrors of all of these compressed music sources today. I have Sirius in my car and the quality is pathetic compared to a CD. However, it is still a great feature that I would never want to part with especially if you ever do nice road trips. There is nothing better than listening to the same station, staying connected for hundreds of miles.


----------



## HDTV Dude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/15965783
> 
> 
> NHLN is a part of the HD Extra/Sports Tier package, I've been getting it since they flipped the switch on the new channels last month.




Everyone knows that the NHL Network channel comes with the sports tier package but when TWC first launched the HD feed for the NHL Network channel on channel 795 in December of 2008 no one in Northern Manhattan was getting the channel. What I am trying to figure out here is whether or not TWC is giving the channel to everyone or just to people who subscribe to their HD Extra/Sports tier package.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/15967768
> 
> 
> This is interesting, since currently, I only listen to HD Radio on one of my two Sangean table radios. They sound great, for what they are-- table radios, so I assumed that it would be that much better through my main system.
> 
> 
> I certainly agree regarding the horrors of all of these compressed music sources today. I have Sirius in my car and the quality is pathetic compared to a CD. However, it is still a great feature that I would never want to part with especially if you ever do nice road trips. There is nothing better than listening to the same station, staying connected for hundreds of miles.



You should expect the quality of HDRadio to be similar to the quality of Sirius, I think. Especially when the station is broadcasting multiple HD Radio streams (as many do). "HD Radio" is sort of a misnomer -- it's not high definition at all -- it's more like "LDD" low definition digital, or "MDD" medium definition digital, at best.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/15968429
> 
> 
> You should expect the quality of HDRadio to be similar to the quality of Sirius, I think. Especially when the station is broadcasting multiple HD Radio streams (as many do). "HD Radio" is sort of a misnomer -- it's not high definition at all -- it's more like "LDD" low definition digital, or "MDD" medium definition digital, at best.



Sorry, to the rest of the folks here for this off topic conversation but indulge me a little longer.










Thanks Scott, this is good to know. I won't expect CD quality sound from an HD Radio equipped receiver.


I guess one of the reasons I am impressed with my HD Radio is because of the way it transforms the mediocre sounds of AM. This is where the audio improvements are most noticeable.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/15968429
> 
> 
> You should expect the quality of HDRadio to be similar to the quality of Sirius, I think. Especially when the station is broadcasting multiple HD Radio streams (as many do). "HD Radio" is sort of a misnomer -- it's not high definition at all -- it's more like "LDD" low definition digital, or "MDD" medium definition digital, at best.



It's also important to note that the "HD" in HD Radio stands for _'Hybrid Digital'_ not high definition.


A_C


----------



## alleg23




> Quote:
> On April 17, 2009, in Brooklyn and Queens, Spike TV on ch. 36 will change from a basic service to standard service.



i got excited at the beginning of that statement. for a second i though spikehd was coming.


----------



## jcorwin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacAlert* /forum/post/15961942
> 
> 
> I don't see why you can't. I had composite cables split earlier.



You can split the component signal, but you'll be dropping the level in half, so you will probably get a dark picture. The component signal is analog, so instead of 1 volt, you'll only be providing .5 volts.


----------



## Berk32

Just noticed that MSG HD is now broadcasting with a 5.1 signal (up until now it was 2.0 - meanwhile and MSG+HD still has a 'fake' 5.1 where they loudly throw the same sound into all 5 speakers)


so far I don't hear anything in the rears though....


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15970914
> 
> 
> Just noticed that MSG HD is now broadcasting with a 5.1 signal (up until now it was 2.0 - meanwhile and MSG+HD still has a 'fake' 5.1 where they loudly throw the same sound into all 5 speakers)
> 
> 
> so far I don't hear anything in the rears though....



I don't see any evidence that they've gone to 5.1. On my system it's still a front speakers only 2.0 sound.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/15970990
> 
> 
> I don't see any evidence that they've gone to 5.1. On my system it's still a front speakers only 2.0 sound.



well the sound is only 2.0.... but my receiver is reporting a 5.1 signal.... (which is worse than if they had just kept the signal 2.0.... i'd rather let my receiver play its games with the 2.0 signal instead of me being stuck with nothing coming out of the rears0


----------



## disafan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/15966772
> 
> 
> On April 17, 2009, in Brooklyn and Queens, Spike TV on ch. 36 will change from a basic service to standard service.



No one seems to take issue with the fact, interestingly enough, that basic service is slowly being eroded away.


That leaves, eliminating the public access and local broadcast stations, NY1, TV Guide, Food Network, and TBS. Even all of the broadcast stations aren't classified in Basic Service, for some reason, WWOR-HD is a standard channel.


I continue to be surprised at the tiers Time Warner offers and their division. They say ala carte is too expensive to offer, but for digital customers(And what else is there nowadays?), cable only comes in two basic flavors, plus the premium channels, and the HDXtra package(such as it is).


----------



## MacAlert

HDC box 1 dead. Worked fine this morning. Try to watch TV after work and get a no cablecard detected error. Anyone have luck at 23rd street getting an HD box?


----------



## Berk32

Just remembered to check if 795 NHL Network HD is working for me....


It is....


(791 GAME HD still working too)


----------



## Berk32

Just flipped over to the 460s for the first time in a while...


465 Tennis HD is basically dead on my box - frozen messed up picture

467 CBS college sports - video messed up and I think i know why... its being sent at 720p.... but its a 1080i channel... (anyone else getting it at 720p?)


----------



## TravKoolBreeze

What you said in the past two posts are true for me as well. CBS College Sports looks more like an Internet Stream that keeps buffering than a fake 720p channel.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TravKoolBreeze* /forum/post/15973075
> 
> 
> What you said in the past two posts are true for me as well. CBS College Sports looks more like an Internet Stream that keeps buffering than a fake 720p channel.



yes I have the same issues in the twc dallas system with CBS College Sports HD.


----------



## andgarden

Is S. Manhattan a 750 or 850 MHz system? Either way, if there are only about 35 analogs left, there should be plenty of bandwidth, even with 100 HD channels.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andgarden* /forum/post/15975362
> 
> 
> Is S. Manhattan a 750 or 850 MHz system? Either way, if there are only about 35 analogs left, there should be plenty of bandwidth, even with 100 HD channels.



Yep, "bandwidth" is no longer a vaild excuse for TWC-NYC not to provide any HD channels. As far as I can tell, we have all of the HD channels that TWC corporate has deals to provide at this point.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/15968533
> 
> 
> Sorry, to the rest of the folks here for this off topic conversation but indulge me a little longer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Scott, this is good to know. I won't expect CD quality sound from an HD Radio equipped receiver.
> 
> 
> I guess one of the reasons I am impressed with my HD Radio is because of the way it transforms the mediocre sounds of AM. This is where the audio improvements are most noticeable.



Also apologies for the off topic posting.....


Interesting -- I've never found anything on the AM band that I've been interested in listening to, but I would imagine that the HD Radio signal on the AM band would be a HUGE improvement...Never tried it myself.


----------



## MacAlert

Bye bye HDC. Just picked up an 8300HD, let's hope this works!


----------



## HDTV Dude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/15975733
> 
> 
> Yep, "bandwidth" is no longer a vaild excuse for TWC-NYC not to provide any HD channels. As far as I can tell, we have all of the HD channels that TWC corporate has deals to provide at this point.



Not that anyone is clamoring for them but if TWC really wanted to they could provide us with all of the HD premium west coast feeds they have at their disposal and not to mention the Outdoor Channel HD. You would think from a marketing standpoint they would want to add as many HD channels as possible to surpass Verizon FiOS who is offering up to 17 HD premium west coast feeds and the Outdoor Channel HD.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV Dude* /forum/post/15976108
> 
> 
> Not that anyone is clamoring for them but if TWC really wanted to they could provide us with all of the HD premium west coast feeds they have at their disposal and not to mention the Outdoor Channel HD. You would think from a marketing standpoint they would want to add as many HD channels as possible to surpass Verizon FiOS who is offering up to 17 HD premium west coast feeds and the Outdoor Channel HD.



I'd much rather prefer that they dont add them.....


----------



## czjake

I have an old SA 8300HD using Passport. The problem is that I do not get:

- HD on Demand

- Start over

I do get them on my SA 4250HDC. I was going to switch to the SA 8300HDC but it seams that most of the members of this forum feel that the benefits are not worth the delay problems and and several other issues with HDC.


It appears most are waiting for the Samsung H3090 to be available in NYC (if they want a DVR).

If they don't want a DVR then the majority appear to prefer the SA 4250 over the Samsung 3050.


Am I correct?


Jake


----------



## Berk32

Interesting...


tonight CBS College Sports HD is 1080i.... and Tennis HD works just fine.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15980775
> 
> 
> Interesting...
> 
> 
> tonight CBS College Sports HD is 1080i.... and Tennis HD works just fine.



Im still having issues in dallas.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *czjake* /forum/post/15980288
> 
> 
> I have an old SA 8300HD using Passport. The problem is that I do not get:
> 
> - HD on Demand
> 
> - Start over
> 
> I do get them on my SA 4250HDC. I was going to switch to the SA 8300HDC but it seams that most of the members of this forum feel that the benefits are not worth the delay problems and and several other issues with HDC.
> 
> 
> It appears most are waiting for the Samsung H3090 to be available in NYC (if they want a DVR).
> 
> If they don't want a DVR then the majority appear to prefer the SA 4250 over the Samsung 3050.
> 
> 
> Am I correct?
> 
> 
> Jake



Navigator will be the same navigator whether it's on an HDC or a Samsung. If you are just trying to record a show here and there just get an HDC. If you feel the need to switch tuners while recording multiple items or other strange stuff







then the HDC or Samsung DVR with Navigator probably is not for you.


----------



## czjake

Does anyone know when the Samsung H3090 will be available at TWC NYC? Has anyone used it and have some comments?


Jake


----------



## czjake




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/15983167
> 
> 
> Navigator will be the same navigator whether it's on an HDC or a Samsung. If you are just trying to record a show here and there just get an HDC. If you feel the need to switch tuners while recording multiple items or other strange stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then the HDC or Samsung DVR with Navigator probably is not for you.



Thanks. I need to get a non DVR HD cable box for a relative and want to make sure that the SA 4250 (which I have in one room) is the best choice.


Since I have to go to 23rd St I thought I might exchange my old SA 8300HD for one that allows me to view the new HD on demand channels. I have been putting that off as I had read some poor reviews of the 8300HDC version in this forum and wondered if the new Samsung DVR would be better.


Jake


----------



## heinriph




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *czjake* /forum/post/15983586
> 
> 
> Thanks. I need to get a non DVR HD cable box for a relative and want to make sure that the SA 4250 (which I have in one room) is the best choice.
> 
> 
> Since I have to go to 23rd St I thought I might exchange my old SA 8300HD for one that allows me to view the new HD on demand channels. I have been putting that off as I had read some poor reviews of the 8300HDC version in this forum and wondered if the new Samsung DVR would be better.
> 
> 
> Jake



Your mileage may vary.


I've had the HDC for close to two years and for every month that passes I like it less and less. Meanwhile, I've loved my HD since day one three years ago. (I have one of each now).


Compared to the HD, the HDC has poor program info, is intermittently sluggish (any time you press a button, you can expect a random delay of between 2 and 20 seconds before the HDC reacts), programing options are much more limited, and they require a hard reboot every few months. The only advantages would be the two on-demand channels (one with a lame list of movies for $$$$$, the other with lame free stuff), and 'start over', which is annoying since you can't fast-forward when watching it.


I'm getting closer and closer to the day when I'm going to brave the lines at TWC to beg beg beg for an HD box, so I can finally get rid of the pestilence that is the HDC.


TWC seems to have fixed the bugginess that afflicted the HDC in the early days, but they don't appear to have used the intervening years to add or improve any features.


Just my two cents. It's not useless, but being familiar with a better alternative, it's difficult for me to accept the HD.


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heinriph* /forum/post/15984035
> 
> 
> Your mileage may vary.
> 
> 
> I've had the HDC for close to two years and for every month that passes I like it less and less. Meanwhile, I've loved my HD since day one three years ago. (I have one of each now).
> 
> 
> Compared to the HD, the HDC has poor program info, is intermittently sluggish (any time you press a button, you can expect a random delay of between 2 and 20 seconds before the HDC reacts), programing options are much more limited, and they require a hard reboot every few months. The only advantages would be the two on-demand channels (one with a lame list of movies for $$$$$, the other with lame free stuff), and 'start over', which is annoying since you can't fast-forward when watching it.
> 
> 
> I'm getting closer and closer to the day when I'm going to brave the lines at TWC to beg beg beg for an HD box, so I can finally get rid of the pestilence that is the HDC.
> 
> 
> TWC seems to have fixed the bugginess that afflicted the HDC in the early days, but they don't appear to have used the intervening years to add or improve any features.
> 
> 
> Just my two cents. It's not useless, but being familiar with a better alternative, it's difficult for me to accept the HD.



No need to beg at 23rd street for the 8300HD. I went in, said I wanted the box with the old software....no questions asked I walked out with an 8300HD (besides the 45min wait for a 2 min job).


----------



## lee7n

My mileage is great, never had to hard reboot ever, my buttons respond right away (try changing the batteries in the remote) and it is better to have start over then not even if you have to watch some commercials god forbid. I have used it and I like the option. You all do realize that you are not going to be able to hang on to your passport boxes for your entire lives, what will you do when you can't get it anymore or they push navigator on your precious passport box?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/15984574
> 
> 
> My mileage is great, never had to hard reboot ever, my buttons respond right away (try changing the batteries in the remote) and it is better to have start over then not even if you have to watch some commercials god forbid. I have used it and I like the option. You all do realize that you are not going to be able to hang on to your passport boxes for your entire lives, what will you do when you can't get it anymore or they push navigator on you?



Hope that Navigator is fixed by then


----------



## MacAlert

Hopefully by that time TWC finally improves the software in the HDC boxes.


----------



## lee7n

Even if they do you guys will still find something that you feel passport does better. If you come in with a bad attitude about something you will never like it even if nothing is wrong. Look I wouldn't post about the HDC in a good light if it gave me trouble, I work in IT. It works for me and I watch a decent amount of TV so I don't know sounds like a lot of this stuff is user error and impatience which leads to mashing buttons which yea will screw up your box.


----------



## lee7n

Lets try this because I really want to get to the bottom of what is going on. If you get an HDC check the firmware right away ( I have posted earlier how to check) and post the version you are at, because maybe just maybe they are given out without the updates (sounds like something TWC would do stupidly) Who knows maybe takes a week or something for it to update.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ....my buttons respond right away (try changing the batteries in the remote) and it is better to have start over then not even if you have to watch some commercials god forbid. I have used it and I like the option. You all do realize that you are not going to be able to hang on to your passport boxes for your entire lives, what will you do when you can't get it anymore or they push navigator on your precious passport box?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/15984693
> 
> 
> Even if they do you guys will still find something that you feel passport does better. If you come in with a bad attitude about something you will never like it even if nothing is wrong. Look I wouldn't post about the HDC in a good light if it gave me trouble, I work in IT. It works for me and I watch a decent amount of TV so I don't know sounds like a lot of this stuff is user error and impatience which leads to mashing buttons which yea will screw up your box.



You have stated in the past that you do not need the full potential of the DVR. So of course, you are satisfied with the HDC. I am beginning to think that you have a hidden agenda regarding the Navigator box, since you are the only one who consistently deflects all criticismson any thread.


It's not the batteries; it's not the lack of patience, or user error. The box is slow-- slow to the point where it cascades into further mistakes. It has a faulty buffer system that would be of a concern to the majority of DVR users, most here are savvy enough to expect functionality. Not you of course. Your viewing style is content to disregard buffers and tuners. Fine, enjoy it, but understand that _it is_ a shoddy piece of crap.


And as far as Navigator, inevitably getting shoved down our throats-- If a grandfather is bald and his adult son is bald should the grandson shave his head- now, because inevitably he will be bald too? As Berk said, hopefully they will have fixed it by then. By that time, there might be more options available to TW customers like the availability of FIOS or even the consideration of Tivo, etc. .


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/15985107
> 
> 
> You have stated in the past that you do not need the full potential of the DVR. So of course, you are satisfied with the HDC. I am beginning to think that you have a hidden agenda regarding the Navigator box, since you are the only one who consistently deflects all criticismson any thread.
> 
> 
> It's not the batteries; it's not the lack of patience, or user error. The box is slow-- slow to the point where it cascades into further mistakes. It has a faulty buffer system that would be of a concern to the majority of DVR users, most here are savvy enough to expect functionality. Not you of course. Your viewing style is content to disregard buffers and tuners. Fine, enjoy it, but understand that _it is_ a shoddy piece of crap.
> 
> 
> And as far as Navigator, inevitably getting shoved down our throats-- If a grandfather is bald and his adult son is bald should the grandson shave his head- now, because inevitably he will be bald too? As Berk said, hopefully they will have fixed it by then. By that time, there might be more options available to TW customers like the availability of FIOS or even the consideration of Tivo, etc. .



These types of accusations is not going to help us solve this. I have no hidden agenda but to help and be a voice of reason. I am having a good experience and wish to help others have the same if they have an HDC. Someone had to do it. The box is not slow at all, I press a button like guide a screen opens, I hit record it starts recording. I schedule a series it does not miss anything but 10 sec of credits -so what? I don't feel the need to watch 10 shows at once switch tuners all the sudden then try to rewind what I was watching b4 I switch tuners, it is not meant to switch tuners like that apparently. You don't like my posts, don't read them.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/15985222
> 
> 
> These types of accusations is not going to help us solve this...



Solve what??? You just said it works fine. What will help is a clear understanding of the flaws in the unit.


----------



## hdtvfan2005




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacAlert* /forum/post/15984604
> 
> 
> Hopefully by that time TWC finally improves the software in the HDC boxes.



The HDC boxes in our division run 3.1.0_11 which is a much later version of ODN. There might be some new version being tested with features like Keyword search and being able to program your DVR via the internet.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/15985380
> 
> 
> Solve what??? You just said it works fine. What will help is a clear understanding of the flaws in the unit.



Solve why it works for me and no one else. How come I do not have to hard reboot ever. Why is mine fast and everyone else is slow, something is not right here. If it were slow believe me I would be the first to complain. It scrolls through the guide fast. Maybe it is slightly slower then Passport but it is slight if anything. It deletes a show I would say in about 5-10 sec and I would say closer to 5 sec. I will try and make a video with my camera and post it.


----------



## DNINE

Ok I got TW to reduce my bill something like 15% not bad, But I started thinking they should do better. I called them today. I started telling the rep I was supposed to get 23% off and this didn't look right, bla, bla. I got transferred to the retention dept went through the same story to my surprise the Rep asked me for the phone number of this "friend" who got a better deal, I asked her if I gave her the number would she guarantee me the same deal? After back and forth she agreed. So all I have to do now is find my Friend who got this great deal. On the flip side I told her a bunch of people would also want the same she was like- Ok. My bill was 206 with tax now it is 176, I have the whole enchilada plus 3 boxes and one HDDVR no phone I don't want their phone, $5 more. Anyone have It's all here with Broadband for $150+/- ?

the boxes are separate. I have her name, Phone # Ext and Id number plus I recorded her promise! I was on a mission! OK so what do all my friends think?

besides I had to much time on my hands today!


----------



## lee7n

Ok folks I have filmed the guide in action and deleting a show. I need to find a way to compress the files however they are like 30meg each. Also I tried a quick picture in picture swap and both tuners still had the buffer, I could rewind each tuner after swapping. I was not recoding anything at the time however if that makes any difference. Now I only did this for a few seconds so maybe that was not enough time but I do not think that worked before, maybe there was an update.


----------



## czjake




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/15985596
> 
> 
> Solve why it works for me and no one else. How come I do not have to hard reboot ever. Why is mine fast and everyone else is slow, something is not right here. If it were slow believe me I would be the first to complain. It scrolls through the guide fast. Maybe it is slightly slower then Passport but it is slight if anything. It deletes a show I would say in about 5-10 sec and I would say closer to 5 sec. I will try and make a video with my camera and post it.



I want to thank everyone who responded to my question concerning the 8300HD vs HDC. I did not intend to start a "war" but this appears to be a heated issue. I may wait a couple of months and see if the Samsung HDDVR becomes available in NYC. If not, I will switch to the 8300HDC mainly because I want HD on Demand. That was not an issue until recently. If it turns out to be as slow as some here say than I will regret my decision and try to switch back.


Does anyone know if the Samsung HDDVR is expected soon in TWNYC?


Jake


----------



## willmthom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *czjake* /forum/post/15986809
> 
> 
> I want to thank everyone who responded to my question concerning the 8300HD vs HDC. I did not intend to start a "war" but this appears to be a heated issue. I may wait a couple of months and see if the Samsung HDDVR becomes available in NYC. If not, I will switch to the 8300HDC mainly because I want HD on Demand. That was not an issue until recently. If it turns out to be as slow as some here say than I will regret my decision and try to switch back.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if the Samsung HDDVR is expected soon in TWNYC?
> 
> 
> Jake



I was at 23rd St last week. They told me the employees are testing the Samsung DVR and it should be available by summer.


----------



## MacAlert

I need everyones help here. I just received my HDMI cables and am trying to hook the 8300HD to a sony KDL46Z4100. As soon as I connect the HDMI cable, the picture disappears and the TV says no signal detected. I connected the TV using component and the picture is there. I go into settings to check the "audio digital out" and I do not see an option for HDMI as suggested when I searched for this. Does anyone have any insght as to what else I can check. Thanks!!


----------



## czjake

Thanks. In that case I may try the SA8300HDC in a couple of weeks just for the HD on Demand and hope that I have the same good experience as Lee7n. I will switch to the Samsung DVR if it get sigificantly better reviews or try to get my non "C" version back.


Jake


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/15985222
> 
> 
> These types of accusations is not going to help us solve this. I have no hidden agenda but to help and be a voice of reason. I am having a good experience and wish to help others have the same if they have an HDC. Someone had to do it. The box is not slow at all, I press a button like guide a screen opens, I hit record it starts recording. I schedule a series it does not miss anything but 10 sec of credits -so what? I don't feel the need to watch 10 shows at once switch tuners all the sudden then try to rewind what I was watching b4 I switch tuners, it is not meant to switch tuners like that apparently. You don't like my posts, don't read them.



Your unbridled "love" of this box is going a long ways to convincing me that you are a TWC shill. I'll give you the benefit of the doubt, though: I'm not quite ready to accuse you of this, but it sure "feels" that way. You seem to really like this box that very few others like, and many others (possibly including me) dislike.


With regards to my personal needs, the HDC, has only three advantages:


- you can configure the color of the side bars

- it shows total disk usage

- pause, rewind, etc. work with an external drive [EXTREMELY important to me]


On the negative side (again the ones that matter to me personally):


- unreliable (admittedly, much less so than it used to be)

- no keyword search

- no priority for series record [EXTREMELY important to me]



-barry


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacAlert* /forum/post/15987200
> 
> 
> I need everyones help here. I just received my HDMI cables and am trying to hook the 8300HD to a sony KDL46Z4100. As soon as I connect the HDMI cable, the picture disappears and the TV says no signal detected. I connected the TV using component and the picture is there. I go into settings to check the "audio digital out" and I do not see an option for HDMI as suggested when I searched for this. Does anyone have any insght as to what else I can check. Thanks!!



did you try changing your TV input? (video1, video2, video3, etc) - the HDMI input wont be the same as the component one....


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/15987228
> 
> 
> Your unbridled "love" of this box is going a long ways to convincing me that you are a TWC shill. I'll give you the benefit of the doubt, though: I'm not quite ready to accuse you of this, but it sure "feels" that way. You seem to really like this box that very few others like, and many others (possibly including me) dislike.
> 
> 
> With regards to my personal needs, the HDC, has only three advantages:
> 
> 
> - you can configure the color of the side bars
> 
> - it shows total disk usage
> 
> - pause, rewind, etc. work with an external drive [EXTREMELY important to me]
> 
> 
> On the negative side (again the ones that matter to me personally):
> 
> 
> - unreliable (admittedly, much less so than it used to be)
> 
> - no keyword search
> 
> - no priority for series record [EXTREMELY important to me]
> 
> 
> 
> -barry



I do not work for TWC lol, I wouldn't have asked many times about when we were getting those HD channels if I worked for them, plus I don't think they take kindly to their employee's posting here.


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/15987248
> 
> 
> did you try changing your TV input? (video1, video2, video3, etc) - the HDMI input wont be the same as the component one....



Yes, I am not that far behind in electronics logic.


----------



## MacAlert

Ah ha. I got it. Seems like its a problem on the box.


----------



## MacAlert

This is strange, I cannot use HDMI and RF out at the same time. The video on the RF out disappears after a little while but the audio still plays. Is this a problem or is that how it is supposed to be?


----------



## OSUBuckly

Has anybody ever gotten VS HD to come in in Astoria? VS kicked off their IndyCar coverage with a Danica documentary at 2pm today. However, every time I turn the channel there, my box freezes for almost a minute. Nothing but a black or grey screen. I really hope they fix this before the actual races start or I will be making this face:







a lot


----------



## heinriph




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacAlert* /forum/post/15988979
> 
> 
> This is strange, I cannot use HDMI and RF out at the same time. The video on the RF out disappears after a little while but the audio still plays. Is this a problem or is that how it is supposed to be?



Forget if it's the HD or HDC or both, but I'm pretty sure that once you plug in HDMI, all other video outputs are disabled. I'm sure there's a reason, whether it's a technical limitation or copyright management paranoia.


Have always wanted to have both plugged in so I could use HDMI when it was working OK, and easily switch to component when it was acting up, but they force you to physically connect disconnect cables to switch. Annoying.


----------



## lee7n

Guide on HDC
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLdpO...e=channel_page 


Deleting a show on HDC
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SPVF...e=channel_page 


If possible someone film a demo of the HD passport box doing the same for a better comparison


----------



## czjake




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/15991520
> 
> 
> Guide on HDC
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLdpO...e=channel_page
> 
> 
> Deleting a show on HDC
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SPVF...e=channel_page
> 
> 
> If possible someone film a demo of the HD passport box doing the same for a better comparison



Lee7n


Thanks for posting the video.


Are you using HDMI or component video cables? The reason I ask is that my SA 4250HDC works quickly and smoothly with component cables but if I use HDMI and do something even as simple as switch stations I get an annoying flickering as if the box is trying to find the correct display format ie 1080i. It gets it but it takes a few seconds. Do you know if that is normal?


Related question: I also have an SA8300HD using component cables. As I recall, I had some problems with controlling audio usng HDMI. I don't remember if there was also a "flickering" problem with HDMI. As I mentioned in an earlier post, I am considering switching to the HDC version just for HD on Demand. Do you know if I will be better off (smoother and quicker transitions) using a component connection vs HDMI? I do not see much difference in picture quality (once I get the picture) between the two.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *czjake* /forum/post/15993098
> 
> 
> Lee7n
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting the video.
> 
> 
> Are you using HDMI or component video cables? The reason I ask is that my SA 4250HDC works quickly and smoothly with component cables but if I use HDMI and do something even as simple as switch stations I get an annoying flickering as if the box is trying to find the correct display format ie 1080i. It gets it but it takes a few seconds. Do you know if that is normal?
> 
> 
> Related question: I also have an SA8300HD using component cables. As I recall, I had some problems with controlling audio usng HDMI. I don't remember if there was also a "flickering" problem with HDMI. As I mentioned in an earlier post, I am considering switching to the HDC version just for HD on Demand. Do you know if I will be better off (smoother and quicker transitions) using a component connection vs HDMI? I do not see much difference in picture quality (once I get the picture) between the two.



I use HDMI, If you set output resolution to only 1080i it will switch faster since it will not have to change resolutions if you switch to a 720p or 480i/p channel. There are a lot of 720p now with the new channels.


----------



## czjake




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/15993571
> 
> 
> I use HDMI, If you set output resolution to only 1080i it will switch faster since it will not have to change resolutions if you switch to a 720p or 480i/p channel. There are a lot of 720p now with the new channels.



Thank you Lee7n. I set my resolution to only 1080i (deactivated the other options) and switching channels in HDMI is as fast and smooth as with component cables on my SA 4250HDC. I assume it would be the same on an SA8300HDC so I am more comfortable going to 23 St. and trying that model. It will also help me set up my sisters new 4250HDC box for her new Panasonic LCD HDTV.


Enjoy the warm weather this weekend.


Jake


----------



## MacAlert

Well, I went to exchange the 8300HD at Queens Center and ended up with a brand new 8300HDC. This one seems to be a lot better then the first one I got. Everything responds faster then the first box. Hopefully this one lasts.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacAlert* /forum/post/15996086
> 
> 
> Well, I went to exchange the 8300HD at Queens Center and ended up with a brand new 8300HDC. This one seems to be a lot better then the first one I got. Everything responds faster then the first box. Hopefully this one lasts.



What version is it at?


----------



## roseha

Hi all I'm new here.


I have gotten a sa8300 hd dvr from TWC in southern Manhattan and it has 2 problems: First, it will not display widescreen hd on channels that have it no matter what - I can switch from OTA CBS or NBC here in New York and see it right away. Right now I have set it to 1080i only but it makes no difference. I just get the grey sidebars on HD channels. (with letterboxing) I have a new Samsung 32Alcd 450 TV.

Also I cannot find any way to save a show to either of my DVD recorders (which are not HDMI, they use av/component cables). There's no "save to VCR" in the settings and the other methods I've tried haven't worked.

Also, I have no setup wizard.

Any thoughts? Thanks


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roseha* /forum/post/15997623
> 
> 
> Hi all I'm new here.
> 
> 
> I have gotten a sa8300 hd dvr from TWC in southern Manhattan and it has 2 problems: First, it will not display widescreen hd on channels that have it no matter what - I can switch from OTA CBS or NBC here in New York and see it right away. Right now I have set it to 1080i only but it makes no difference. I just get the grey sidebars on HD channels. (with letterboxing) I have a new Samsung 32Alcd 450 TV.
> 
> Also I cannot find any way to save a show to either of my DVD recorders (which are not HDMI, they use av/component cables). There's no "save to VCR" in the settings and the other methods I've tried haven't worked.
> 
> Also, I have no setup wizard.
> 
> Any thoughts? Thanks



what type of cable are you using to connect you box to the tv?


----------



## roseha

I have an HDMI going to the TV from the cable box. The box says "Passport Echo" when it boots up. I haven't tried connecting it with components from the box, I hoped the HDMI would work. It works great with my blu-ray dvd player (Sony 350). The TV is 720 but looks great with the blu-ray and the 1080i OTA channels. There also is no setting for "Pass-Through" "Auto HDMI or DVI" or "Upconvert" anywhere.


Thanks again.


----------



## alleg23




> Quote:
> no priority for series record [EXTREMELY important to me]



aparently this is in a newer firmware.


btw as an owner of 2 hdc boxes, my only issue with them are the PIP. the placement of the pip and the way it works (or doesnt work).


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alleg23* /forum/post/15998563
> 
> 
> aparently this is in a newer firmware.
> 
> 
> btw as an owner of 2 hdc boxes, my only issue with them are the PIP. the placement of the pip and the way it works (or doesnt work).



That is really good news, if true. I currently have two DVRs: my primary Living Room 8399HD and my backup bedroom 8300HDC. If the new firmware implements priority scheduling, then I will put the external drive on the HDC and switch the boxes.


Thanks for the encouraging news/rumor.


-barry


----------



## dampfnudel

I called CS last week to inquire about my high bill, about $140. I took a 2-year discount deal late last year and at first it was close to $120. Then a couple of months later it went up. I called then and was told it was charges/taxes that just went up, increasing the bill. It kept bothering me, but I let it go. Last week, I heard on CNN about some guy in Florida who bargained his cable bill down. Well, guess what, the rep told me that my discount had been "removed" and he would "reapply it" to my bill. It's back to $118. He gave me all of the premium movie channels for 30 days (I already had HBO) to compensate me.


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roseha* /forum/post/15998034
> 
> 
> I have an HDMI going to the TV from the cable box. The box says "Passport Echo" when it boots up. I haven't tried connecting it with components from the box, I hoped the HDMI would work. It works great with my blu-ray dvd player (Sony 350). The TV is 720 but looks great with the blu-ray and the 1080i OTA channels. There also is no setting for "Pass-Through" "Auto HDMI or DVI" or "Upconvert" anywhere.
> 
> 
> Thanks again.



Change the aspect ratio in the settings menu.


----------



## mjbaird

I am a current RCN subscriber who just had all (except broadcast networks) clear QAM programming wiped out due to an "upgrade". I am considering a switch to TWC.


Is there anyone here who could let me know what TWC offers up in clear QAM? I am especially interested in TWC Queens although info for Brooklyn and Manhattan are also appreciated.


Thanks.


----------



## hansangb

has anyone used the IR port on the back of this unit? Does it work? If it does work, did you use mono or stereo cable? Thanks.


All the docs that I looked at said "reserved for future use"


----------



## MacAlert

Are we limited to how many HD-DVR's you can have on an account?


I currently have 2 HD-DVR's and an SD box. The SD box stopped working today telling me my service is disconnected and to contact TWC. Could this be a result of the 2 HD-DVR's?


----------



## MacAlert

Can someone with 2 HD-DVR's confirm their equipment fees.


Here is what I have:











On top of that, they are charging me a prorated fee of DVR service which I do not understand.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacAlert* /forum/post/16006731
> 
> 
> Can someone with 2 HD-DVR's confirm their equipment fees.
> 
> 
> On top of that, they are charging me a prorated fee of DVR service which I do not understand.



1) $10.34 is the standard charge for any extra box (dvr or nondvr)


2) I'm pretty sure you have to pay for the 'DVR service' on each box - so 1 dvr service is paid for in the hdextra combo package, the other in the basic 9.95 fee.


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/16007272
> 
> 
> 1) $10.34 is the standard charge for any extra box (dvr or nondvr)
> 
> 
> 2) I'm pretty sure you have to pay for the 'DVR service' on each box - so 1 dvr service is paid for in the hdextra combo package, the other in the basic 9.95 fee.



That's what I thought as well. Supposedly my next bill is $10 higher then what I was paying in the past (had 2 DVR's, one SD and one HD) with the $10 coming from a DVR service. Let's see what happens on Friday when they call me back.


----------



## supersuper

you're being billed for DVR service on 3 boxes.

1) under hdextra combo

2) dvr serice

3)additional dvr service



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacAlert* /forum/post/16006731
> 
> 
> Can someone with 2 HD-DVR's confirm their equipment fees.
> 
> 
> Here is what I have:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On top of that, they are charging me a prorated fee of DVR service which I do not understand.


----------



## supersuper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mjbaird* /forum/post/16002405
> 
> 
> I am a current RCN subscriber who just had all (except broadcast networks) clear QAM programming wiped out due to an "upgrade". I am considering a switch to TWC.
> 
> 
> Is there anyone here who could let me know what TWC offers up in clear QAM? I am especially interested in TWC Queens although info for Brooklyn and Manhattan are also appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



i get both (at a discount) because i am the super of a building. as you know rcn has locals and music choice in clear qam. twc has more locals but no music choice in clear qam. overall time warner has better service since theyre customer support is located here not overseas like rcn.


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *supersuper* /forum/post/16009642
> 
> 
> you're being billed for DVR service on 3 boxes.
> 
> 1) under hdextra combo
> 
> 2) dvr serice
> 
> 3)additional dvr service



On this bill, the two charges at the bottom are box rentals.


----------



## daniel711

I just bought a second HDTV to replace an old CRT. I don't need a DVR, so can anyone suggest the best HD STB to try for? I currently have a Pioneer Voyager 3510. It's a great box, but was discontinued. What are the "good" HD STBs to look for these days (from TWC of course). Thanks...


----------



## carl2680




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daniel711* /forum/post/16011511
> 
> 
> I just bought a second HDTV to replace an old CRT. I don't need a DVR, so can anyone suggest the best HD STB to try for? I currently have a Pioneer Voyager 3510. It's a great box, but was discontinued. What are the "good" HD STBs to look for these days (from TWC of course). Thanks...



Besides the DVR, the best regular HD Box is the SA 4250. it is better than the samsung.


----------



## roseha

Okay I just called TWC here in NY and the rep said that my Passport Echo is an old box, and that I should go to 23rd street and exchange it for an ODN box. Does anyone here have that, is it an improvement?


Also I hope someone can answer this - will I need a new DVD recorder with these HD boxes and the new signals? Neither of my older dvd recorders seem to work now - I hate to spend any more money but am wondering if I should get one with a QAM tuner? thanks.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roseha* /forum/post/16014433
> 
> 
> Okay I just called TWC here in NY and the rep said that my Passport Echo is an old box, and that I should go to 23rd street and exchange it for an ODN box. Does anyone here have that, is it an improvement?
> 
> 
> Also I hope someone can answer this - will I need a new DVD recorder with these HD boxes and the new signals? Neither of my older dvd recorders seem to work now - I hate to spend any more money but am wondering if I should get one with a QAM tuner? thanks.



here we go again lol, plenty of posts to base your decision on just look through the last few pages


----------



## dad1153

From Jay Leno's "Tonight Show" monologue (3/10/09):

*'And Monopoly is 76 years old this week. Monopoly. It was a game invented by Parker Brothers but of course perfected by Time Warner Cable'* (dead silence, no laughs).


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/16014668
> 
> 
> here we go again lol, plenty of posts to base your decision on just look through the last few pages


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roseha* /forum/post/16014433
> 
> 
> Okay I just called TWC here in NY and the rep said that my Passport Echo is an old box, and that I should go to 23rd street and exchange it for an ODN box. Does anyone here have that, is it an improvement?
> 
> 
> Also I hope someone can answer this - will I need a new DVD recorder with these HD boxes and the new signals? Neither of my older dvd recorders seem to work now - I hate to spend any more money but am wondering if I should get one with a QAM tuner? thanks.



To summarize for you:

The majority opinion is that you should hold onto your Passport Echo box until they pry it from your cold dead hands....unless you want to use HD Video On Demand or use TWC's phone service and want to see caller-ID on your TV.


There is a small minority who will strongly disagree, but the clear majority weighs in that you should not exchange your box.


----------



## disafan

Did anyone notice they are raising the rates? I just got a letter noting an increase for the DTValue package to $67.50, + Home Phone to $108.90, +High Speed Internet to $111.95, and the Triple Play to $140.95.


I have an issue with the Price Lock Guarantee, as I refuse to commit myself to their service for two years. They just raised us a few months ago, and now again because "as the value of our cable service increases through product and system enhancements, our operation costs are increasing as well."


I thought competition would keep rates stable and encourage better service. I guess I was wrong.


----------



## official_style

can anyone confirm that there are 8300hdc boxes with the record prioroty option? neither of mine have it, and i cant stand it. mystro is the worst thing ever and it just goes to show you what a crappy company twc is. i hate them, but in manhattan they have a monopoly. such bs. sorry for the rant.


----------



## wx27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *official_style* /forum/post/16023708
> 
> 
> can anyone confirm that there are 8300hdc boxes with the record prioroty option? neither of mine have it, and i cant stand it. mystro is the worst thing ever and it just goes to show you what a crappy company twc is. i hate them, but in manhattan they have a monopoly. such bs. sorry for the rant.



Record series priority is confirmed in the 3.1.0_11 software version for 8300HDC units. This version has not been deployed yet to the NYC area. At the moment I'm okay with that, as I have an external hard drive connected with version 2.4.10_11 running on the 8300HDC. I have heard several reports of people going to 3.1.0_11 in their area and losing the ability to record to an external hard drive. Only one person on this board so far has no issues with 3.1.0_11 and their external drive. No one has figured out exactly why that is.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disafan* /forum/post/16020392
> 
> 
> Did anyone notice they are raising the rates? I just got a letter noting an increase for the DTValue package to $67.50, + Home Phone to $108.90, +High Speed Internet to $111.95, and the Triple Play to $140.95.
> 
> 
> I have an issue with the Price Lock Guarantee, as I refuse to commit myself to their service for two years. They just raised us a few months ago, and now again because "as the value of our cable service increases through product and system enhancements, our operation costs are increasing as well."
> 
> 
> I thought competition would keep rates stable and encourage better service. I guess I was wrong.



Actually, we got hit with 2 rate increases last year, January and Sep't. I think. Not only that, but pretty much everywhere in the city EXCEPT Manhattan got the price lock availability before those 2 increases. THOSE folks who did go for the guarentee are now about to avoid a third increase.


I think this one is to cover all the subs they are losing to FIOS... where it is available.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

My box was seemingly not able to actually schedule series recordings, so I did a cold boot. When it came back up, that issue was solved but I got hit with the gray sidebars on SD channels. I see some mention their disappointment with those so I thought I'd reiterate my "solution."


Now I'm not 100% sue this will work for everyone, but I suspect it should for most. Obviously it's totally ONLY applicable to the hardware/software I have in my STB and it MAY be dependent on my TV. BUT nothing is permanently affected by trying it, so here goes.


Tune to a SD channel. Go into the STBs settings and look at 2 items under More Settings, Aspect Ratio and Output Formats. Enable all resolutions in Output Formats AND set Aspect Ratio to 4:3. On the TV's controls, set it to 4:3. At this point, you should see black sidebars. Switch to a HD channel and you SHOULD see it in proper 16:9. That's it!


Now I know some say to set output to 1080i to speed up channel changes. Do that with my "scheme" and one's back to gray sidebars. I KNOW some TVs are very quick at resolution changes (mine is) while some are a lot slower (Sony). It's up to you which is the more annoying to have... if you have a Sammy, you should be 100% good to go.


The funny thing is that I've been using this "trick" for 2+ years and have never seen the gray sidebars until this last reboot. Fortunately, once I remembered the steps, I'm now back to being happy I got my black sidebars back.


----------



## andgarden

FIOS cuts both ways on pricing. Call up TWC and threaten to move to FIOS, and they'll very likely give you a discount. Whether FIOS is actually available to you or not is immaterial.


----------



## disafan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andgarden* /forum/post/16026154
> 
> 
> FIOS cuts both ways on pricing. Call up TWC and threaten to move to FIOS, and they'll very likely give you a discount. Whether FIOS is actually available to you or not is immaterial.



Yes, I understand. But I really feel they should compete, not force me to threaten to get a reduction. Oh, well...


----------



## latinrage69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disafan* /forum/post/16020392
> 
> 
> Did anyone notice they are raising the rates? I just got a letter noting an increase for the DTValue package to $67.50, + Home Phone to $108.90, +High Speed Internet to $111.95, and the Triple Play to $140.95.
> 
> 
> I have an issue with the Price Lock Guarantee, as I refuse to commit myself to their service for two years. They just raised us a few months ago, and now again because "as the value of our cable service increases through product and system enhancements, our operation costs are increasing as well."
> 
> 
> I thought competition would keep rates stable and encourage better service. I guess I was wrong.



i just saw it on twc's website. the increase takes effect april 1. too bad it's not an april fools joke.


----------



## MacAlert

Well, I got my billing issue resolved. Looks like the geniuses at TWC screwed up my billing. It took a lot persuading to get this fixed since I am not the account holder (in my parents name).


----------



## godfreyb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andgarden* /forum/post/16026154
> 
> 
> FIOS cuts both ways on pricing. Call up TWC and threaten to move to FIOS, and they'll very likely give you a discount. Whether FIOS is actually available to you or not is immaterial.



FIOS is coming to my building....yippee!!!!


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16025778
> 
> 
> My box was seemingly not able to actually schedule series recordings, so I did a cold boot. When it came back up, that issue was solved but I got hit with the gray sidebars on SD channels. I see some mention their disappointment with those so I thought I'd reiterate my "solution."
> 
> 
> Now I'm not 100% sue this will work for everyone, but I suspect it should for most. Obviously it's totally ONLY applicable to the hardware/software I have in my STB and it MAY be dependent on my TV. BUT nothing is permanently affected by trying it, so here goes.
> 
> 
> Tune to a SD channel. Go into the STBs settings and look at 2 items under More Settings, Aspect Ratio and Output Formats. Enable all resolutions in Output Formats AND set Aspect Ratio to 4:3. On the TV's controls, set it to 4:3. At this point, you should see black sidebars. Switch to a HD channel and you SHOULD see it in proper 16:9. That's it!
> 
> 
> Now I know some say to set output to 1080i to speed up channel changes. Do that with my "scheme" and one's back to gray sidebars. I KNOW some TVs are very quick at resolution changes (mine is) while some are a lot slower (Sony). It's up to you which is the more annoying to have... if you have a Sammy, you should be 100% good to go.
> 
> 
> The funny thing is that I've been using this "trick" for 2+ years and have never seen the gray sidebars until this last reboot. Fortunately, once I remembered the steps, I'm now back to being happy I got my black sidebars back.



The Mighty Passport had an error?


----------



## hsimms

 http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/W...-in-NYC-101302 


This fellow says FIOS not yet making much impact in NYC.


----------



## mikeM1

Anyone else experiencing this, particularly in the morning during the Good Day Wake Up, and Good Day NY shows on FOX 5 HD? No problems on the SD version, but over the past week i'm getting consistent and annoying breakups in the audio.


----------



## carl2680




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hsimms* /forum/post/16030714
> 
> http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/W...-in-NYC-101302
> 
> 
> This fellow says FIOS not yet making much impact in NYC.



The problem is they haven't been agressive. They just have their little cherry picking. I am sick of TWC 3/1 QAM HD lite, I want to get FIOS...


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hsimms* /forum/post/16030714
> 
> http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/W...-in-NYC-101302
> 
> 
> This fellow says FIOS not yet making much impact in NYC.



I spoke with a FIOS employee yesterday and apparently they have delayed the opening of many of the central offices. Areas that were expected to go online the 2nd half of this year have been pushed back to 1st quarter '10. He added that they have been waiting on some technology upgrades to further enhance their service. Sounded a bit odd to me..but that's what he told me.


----------



## hsimms

I'm a relatively happy FIOS customer since late December. Miss my NY1. Won't look back. NBC has upgraded Ch 4 weather subchannel to a rudimentary NY1 type channel. Next comes FIOS Ch 1 which will be similar. By late spring I'm told.


Now that I've eased into the system, main complaints: the box and guide are dogs. Need work. Avoid Actiontec router for WiFi if you can. If you have a wireless you like - piggyback behind Actiontec. Turn off the Wifi on Actiontec, turn off DHCP on your wireless. Very good peer support at broadbandreports.com


----------



## TheDaveMan

I have an 8300HDC and Apricorn DVR Expander with TWC-NYC (Manhattan South), and according to my diag screen, my Navigator hasn't been upgraded - I'm still with 2.4.10_11.


I installed my external HD 3 weeks ago and it was working flawlessly until I just turned on my system to discover that all programs recorded on the external drive are no longer visible. As I had managed to fill up the combined capacity to ~95% capacity and was looking forward to seeing those programs, this is quite annoying, to say the least.


I unplugged the Apricorn and then did a cold boot of the DVR, to no avail.


Are my recorded programs going to come back? Is there anything I can do to make them come back? If not, how do I get the DVR to re-recognize the capacity so that I can look forward to dealing with this problem again in the future?


When I spoke with the idiots at TWC tech support, first a woman who could barely speak English, and then her supervisor, they told me that I'm not supposed to have been able to record to an external HD because 1) they don't support the connection, and 2) it's "copyright infringement." In addition to that being a contradiction of what a different TWC tech person told me before I bought the drive in the firstplace, we all know that that isn't true.


I know we've all dealt with these people at some point, but I've never been so frustrated by them before.


Any suggestions at all are appreciated.


----------



## JordanIB

Hoping you guys can help me out. My landlord pays the cable bill, so I don't see rate increases. I'm told that DVR is going up $3 (I currently pay $10/month) for it. Is this true? (I'm Manhattan North)


I went through the sign up pages on the website and it says that it's going from $9.95 to $10.95 on April 1. Where might the $3 figure have come from? I want to be right if I'm going to nit about $2/month


----------



## bknight




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/16030767
> 
> 
> Anyone else experiencing this, particularly in the morning during the Good Day Wake Up, and Good Day NY shows on FOX 5 HD? No problems on the SD version, but over the past week i'm getting consistent and annoying breakups in the audio.



there are horrible, consistent audio dropouts on Fox 5 HD tonight during dollhouse


----------



## peterlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/16030767
> 
> 
> Anyone else experiencing this, particularly in the morning during the Good Day Wake Up, and Good Day NY shows on FOX 5 HD? No problems on the SD version, but over the past week i'm getting consistent and annoying breakups in the audio.



Yes, audio was constantly dropping on Terminator the Sarah Connor Chronicles tonight.


----------



## Berk32

Good thing there are working closed captions


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/16039747
> 
> 
> Good thing there are working closed captions



Sometimes the closed captions miss stuff, *too*.


----------



## lem0nayde

Hi, I see a couple of posts about recent audio drop offs on TWC. This happened to me on Friday as well (Dollhouse recording was ruined by it) and was happening like crazy again tonight (Sunday 3/15). I'm afraid to look at all of the shows I had taping, I'm sure they'll all be useless and unwatchable.


Does anyone know if, when this happens, it is a:


a.) TWC reception/bandwidth problem (I'm in Astoria, Queens)?

b.) Problem with the 8300HD's ability to handle the load of recording/displaying high def video?

c.) Problem with the 8300HD's audio export over HDMI?

d.) All or none of the above.


I'm getting tired of this unpredictable behavior and want to knowwhat the most likely cause is so I can argue my case if I contact TWC.


FiOS can't come soon enough.


Thanks.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lem0nayde* /forum/post/16050645
> 
> 
> Hi, I see a couple of posts about recent audio drop offs on TWC. This happened to me on Friday as well (Dollhouse recording was ruined by it) and was happening like crazy again tonight (Sunday 3/15). I'm afraid to look at all of the shows I had taping, I'm sure they'll all be useless and unwatchable.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if, when this happens, it is a:
> 
> 
> a.) TWC reception/bandwidth problem (I'm in Astoria, Queens)?
> 
> b.) Problem with the 8300HD's ability to handle the load of recording/displaying high def video?
> 
> c.) Problem with the 8300HD's audio export over HDMI?
> 
> d.) All or none of the above.
> 
> 
> I'm getting tired of this unpredictable behavior and want to knowwhat the most likely cause is so I can argue my case if I contact TWC.
> 
> 
> FiOS can't come soon enough.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I agree, totally. My DVR of THE SIMPSONS tonight was virtually unwatchable, forcing me to switch to the closed caption, but that doesn't make the situation any LESS annoying.







I am able to switch between composite and HDMI, and the audio glitching problem exists on BOTH sides. The only way to AVOID the issue is to watch it in SD, which of course, destroys the purpose of why we have hi def tvs!


----------



## disafan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/16050668
> 
> 
> I agree, totally. My DVR of THE SIMPSONS tonight was virtually unwatchable, forcing me to switch to the closed caption, but that doesn't make the situation any LESS annoying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am able to switch between composite and HDMI, and the audio glitching problem exists on BOTH sides. The only way to AVOID the issue is to watch it in SD, which of course, destroys the purpose of why we have hi def tvs!



Do what I do. I patched into the quarter-century old antenna on the roof to pick up local broadcast in higher-than-cable quality and use it to supplement my DVR


----------



## lem0nayde




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/16050668
> 
> 
> I agree, totally. My DVR of THE SIMPSONS tonight was virtually unwatchable, forcing me to switch to the closed caption, but that doesn't make the situation any LESS annoying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am able to switch between composite and HDMI, and the audio glitching problem exists on BOTH sides. The only way to AVOID the issue is to watch it in SD, which of course, destroys the purpose of why we have hi def tvs!



Ugh, I taped The Simpsons too. Thanks for the heads up that it is ruined.


I guess this is vaguely good news, in that I know it is not a problem specific to my box or audio setup. Bad news in the sense that I am paying $140 for completely unreliable service and I'm going to have to call TWC and talk to one of their idiotic service reps. Double ugh!

*Anyone know if Kings on NBC was affected?* It was a two hour premiere and if the audio is out halfway through, I don't want to invest the time in watching my recording.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disafan* /forum/post/16050685
> 
> 
> Do what I do. I patched into the quarter-century old antenna on the roof to pick up local broadcast in higher-than-cable quality and use it to supplement my DVR



That's really *nice*, but,.....they removed the old antennae on top of our coop roof a LONG time ago.


----------



## lem0nayde




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/16050668
> 
> 
> I agree, totally. My DVR of THE SIMPSONS tonight was virtually unwatchable, forcing me to switch to the closed caption, but that doesn't make the situation any LESS annoying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am able to switch between composite and HDMI, and the audio glitching problem exists on BOTH sides. The only way to AVOID the issue is to watch it in SD, which of course, destroys the purpose of why we have hi def tvs!




I just got off the phone with Time Warner Cable. They have no record of any disturbance in my area, but I mentioned that it is happening to more than just me and they are "reporting it to their IT department". That reminded me of The Simpsons episode where chief Wiggum says while taking a crime report he thinks is dubious, "Ok, I'll just type that up on my invisible typewriter." Indeed, all TWC owns is invisible typewriters.


----------



## Berk32

Its only a problem with ch 705


----------



## lem0nayde




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disafan* /forum/post/16050685
> 
> 
> Do what I do. I patched into the quarter-century old antenna on the roof to pick up local broadcast in higher-than-cable quality and use it to supplement my DVR



Wouldn't know what or how to patch...even if I had access to the roof and/or knew if there was an old antenna up there. Wa wa. Besides, for this kind of money, I shouldn't need to devise back-up plans for watching TV!


----------



## disafan

I'm not disagreeing that for the money we pay we deserve better service. I'm pointing out that a backup option is available. I have a pair of rabbit ears I can pick up WNYW-HD on. I run it into the tuner on the HDTV and have the cable box into the HDMI. So I can use the antenna for PIP and such too.


----------



## G1Ravage

Ugh. My whole Sunday night of recordings on FOX HD were ruined.


----------



## Slikkster

I can confirm that only channel 705 has the issue where I am in Whitestone, Queens. Very annoying.


----------



## BkDude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slikkster* /forum/post/16052158
> 
> 
> I can confirm that only channel 705 has the issue where I am in Whitestone, Queens. Very annoying.



I can confirm that it was also happening on 704 during Kings. It wasn't unwatchable but it was annoying.


----------



## pdroth

Anyone not getting 781 IFC-HD or the SD on 81?? I've tried recording a few shows and they all come up with an error when I tried to view them. I then realized I had nothing but gray screens on both.


I'm in Qns.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BkDude* /forum/post/16052253
> 
> 
> I can confirm that it was also happening on 704 during Kings. It wasn't unwatchable but it was annoying.



I had no problems at all with audio watching Kings


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/16050877
> 
> 
> Its only a problem with ch 705



Happens on History HD a lot as well


----------



## Tresjolie9

Having major issues with TWC on Fox HD tonight, tonight it cut out during House, and now I'm watching on SD. I've been having problems with Fox in HD for the past few weeks, audio cutting out, and tonight while watching House, the pic froze causing me to have to reboot the box and contact TWC. Guy on the phone said I was the only one having a problem.


----------



## Zeppo

Just *tried* to watch Dollhouse tonight (from this last Friday's airing), and the audio dropouts were unacceptably disruptive. Add me to the list of people with this problem on 705.


Now, I can't say I don't experience audio dropouts all over the place from time to time, nor that some of the lower-priority SD channels that I like (such as FSC) don't have all kinds of macroblocking and audio drop-out issues, but this occasion did make the show unwatchable. I'm hopeful 24 tonight will be better.


----------



## Tresjolie9

Anyone else having major problems with Fox 5 HD tonight? 10:00 PM, and still not in HD.


----------



## capsule

Hello-


Due to my dissatisfaction with my new DVR I have spent a few nights reading pages of this thread and hope someone will be kind enough to offer a new guy some advice/further insight.


I recently moved back to Astoria after living in a different Time Warner market (formerly Adelphia). I was so pleased with my DVR there that I don't know what the guide system was or the series of the motorola box. It just worked.


Some of the good things about that DVR that have informed my expectations:

The two tuners were always running whether or not the PIP was on, and I'm not certain, but maybe even if a recording was playing. I often turned one tuner to the NBC late night news and the other to ABC, and within that half hour I could swap between the buffers and rewind and fast forward as I pleased. Buffers dropped to about 20 minutes on HD channels, but still they were always there. The menus were smartly designed with iconography, finding shows and setting recordings was much simpler, and the program guide contained two weeks of information. Suffice to say I am not happy with the HDC and mystro. Granted we're talking about seconds, but in comparison it is so slow, it feels like wading through a swamp.


I called customer service and was told I could swap for a Samsung DVR, but from reading these threads I think that would still stick me with mystro? The rep told me it would be a downgrade and mentioned future options like ordering a pizza would not be available on that box (can't say I care- neither are Start Over and the HD On Demand channels concerns if it means keeping this cumbersome HDC). I'm inclined to go to Queens Center and ask for the 8300HD, but are they even giving them on request anymore? Do the tuners behave differently on the 8300HD than on the 8300HDC, or do you still have to turn on the annoying pip to have two live, non-recording-in-progress tuners active? If you have a suggestion as to how to best mimic the DVR setup I had previously, please let me know.


Thank you to anyone who has read all this. Apologies that it's a bit of a negative post and to say something positive about this TWC market I'll mention the amount of HD channels is fantastic...I had the same level of package elsewhere and only Fox, ABC, NBC, CBS, ESPN and TNT were offered.


Christopher


----------



## ANGEL 35

Is this true si fi will be syfy???


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/16060907
> 
> 
> Is this true si fi will be syfy???



According to Wikipedia yes that is true. Why do they show wrestling on that channel? How is that Science Fiction?


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/16060907
> 
> 
> Is this true si fi will be syfy???



Here are a couple of posts from Dad on Fred's informative thread.


This is about the name change..
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...5#post16052275 


...and this one is about how it's going over...
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...4#post16057674


----------



## jessegun23

ok I've got a bit of a technical question for you guys...


I just had time warner install their high speed internet in out apartment. I have a splitter and split the line so that i could get some basic channels to my lcd tv without having to pay for a box and cable service.


I thought I was able to pickup the basic HD channels just with the cable wire.

Does anyone know anything about this? Do I have to have a box to get HD through the cable line?


I was thinking about picking up a HD Antenna and hooking it up to my tv so that I can at least get the basic HD signals. I wanted to know if you guys know of any good ones. I live on the 24th floor of a building in midtown and our apartment windows are directed North... not sure if that info helps










Thanks


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jessegun23* /forum/post/16062151
> 
> 
> ok I've got a bit of a technical question for you guys...
> 
> 
> I just had time warner install their high speed internet in out apartment. I have a splitter and split the line so that i could get some basic channels to my lcd tv without having to pay for a box and cable service.
> 
> 
> I thought I was able to pickup the basic HD channels just with the cable wire.
> 
> Does anyone know anything about this? Do I have to have a box to get HD through the cable line?
> 
> 
> I was thinking about picking up a HD Antenna and hooking it up to my tv so that I can at least get the basic HD signals. I wanted to know if you guys know of any good ones. I live on the 24th floor of a building in midtown and our apartment windows are directed North... not sure if that info helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



Your TV will need a ClearQAM tuner in order to pick up the free HD channels on Cable. Unlike ATSC tuners, ClearQAM tuners are not required by the FCC, so they are typically only found in larger sets. Check your TV's owners manual to see if you have one. If you don't, you're going to have to settle for an antenna (or get a cable box.)


If you are getting an antenna, the most highly recommended indoor ATSC antenna is a Zenith Silver Sensor, or one of its many clones from other manufacturers. Most of NYC's TV channels are broadcast from the Empire State Building, so ideally you want direct line of sight to that. But that isn't required. Chances are you're just going to have to experiment to find the best placement and orientation for your antenna.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jessegun23* /forum/post/16062151
> 
> 
> ok I've got a bit of a technical question for you guys...
> 
> 
> I just had time warner install their high speed internet in out apartment. I have a splitter and split the line so that i could get some basic channels to my lcd tv without having to pay for a box and cable service.
> 
> 
> I thought I was able to pickup the basic HD channels just with the cable wire.
> 
> Does anyone know anything about this? Do I have to have a box to get HD through the cable line?
> 
> 
> I was thinking about picking up a HD Antenna and hooking it up to my tv so that I can at least get the basic HD signals. I wanted to know if you guys know of any good ones. I live on the 24th floor of a building in midtown and our apartment windows are directed North... not sure if that info helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



Be careful if you choose to use a splitter -- if it's not a 1 gigahertz rated splitter it will cause problems with picture breakup on HD. You can pickup a few basic HD channels with just the cable wire ONLY if your TV has a QAM tuner in it (many do not). Otherwise you need a box or cablecard (if your TV supports that).


To use an HD antenna, you'd need an ATSC tuner in your TV...not sure if it has one of those either (mine has neither).


Scott


----------



## alleg23

for those of you who are getting audio drop offs, do you reboot your boxes?


i get audio skips/drops offs every once in a while. after a reboot they go away?


i have a couple of hdc with wd external drives.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alleg23* /forum/post/16063879
> 
> 
> for those of you who are getting audio drop offs, do you reboot your boxes?
> 
> 
> i get audio skips/drops offs every once in a while. after a reboot they go away?
> 
> 
> i have a couple of hdc with wd external drives.



Rebooting has no effect, still get dropouts. It is a daily thing since the channel additions. I notice History HD doing it mostly, I don't watch FOX too much so I cannot comment on that channel. It used to happen on my 8300HD as well when I had it, it was actually a lot worse at that time so I don't think it is the box it is TWC. Seems to be a common issue even in California

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HwAIcAOIsOg 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVskWDfFIOw


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/16064037
> 
> 
> Rebooting has no effect, still get dropouts. It is a daily thing since the channel additions. I notice History HD doing it mostly, I don't watch FOX too much so I cannot comment on that channel. It used to happen on my 8300HD as well when I had it, it was actually a lot worse at that time so I don't think it is the box it is TWC. Seems to be a common issue even in California
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HwAIcAOIsOg
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVskWDfFIOw



I don't generally watch FOX or History HD but haven't noticed anything out of the ordinary in terms of dropouts on HD channels since the new channel adds. In fact, the amount of dropouts seems to be a lot less for me since the new channel adds.


Have you had someone come out to measure your signal strength? That is a common cause of dropouts on HD channels. I know it seems strange to have fine signal one day and then weak signal another, but it does happen depending on other things going on in your building/neighborhood.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/16064318
> 
> 
> I don't generally watch FOX or History HD but haven't noticed anything out of the ordinary in terms of dropouts on HD channels since the new channel adds. In fact, the amount of dropouts seems to be a lot less for me since the new channel adds.
> 
> 
> Have you had someone come out to measure your signal strength? That is a common cause of dropouts on HD channels. I know it seems strange to have fine signal one day and then weak signal another, but it does happen depending on other things going on in your building/neighborhood.



I probably should, on the HDC channel 996 diagnostic screen it shows rdc power and fdc power. I don't know if that is signal or not but rdc is in a red stripe and says ***35. FDC is in a green stripe in say -2. If that is signal is that good? Stuff in red a would imagine is bad.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/16065408
> 
> 
> I probably should, on the HDC channel 996 diagnostic screen it shows rdc power and fdc power. I don't know if that is signal or not but rdc is in a red stripe and says ***35. FDC is in a green stripe in say -2. If that is signal is that good? Stuff in red a would imagine is bad.



Yep, red is bad. Definitely a signal strength issue. Call now and get an appt. as soon as possible!


----------



## lee7n

I have a remote question, The NY1 snap poll does not work for me, hitting a goes to the access menu and b does nothing. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/16065431
> 
> 
> I have a remote question, The NY1 snap poll does not work for me, hitting a goes to the access menu and b does nothing. Anyone else notice this?



Works for me (of course only when LIVE -- never when spooling or on "tape"). But I have an 8300HD


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/16065431
> 
> 
> I have a remote question, The NY1 snap poll does not work for me, hitting a goes to the access menu and b does nothing. Anyone else notice this?



Yeah, as Scott mentioned, it doesn’t work on my crapigator box either, however it does work on my 8300HD.







So there’s another positive for the Passport side.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/16065556
> 
> 
> Yeah, as Scott mentioned, it doesn't work on my crapigator box either, however it does work on my 8300HD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So there's another positive for the Passport side.



Seems more evidence of how things can be so different depending on exactly which head end one is attached to. I have tried several times to do the "vote by pressing A, B, C..." and have never had them work (then again, I'm also assuming there is some indication a vote has been tallied... I press and nothing happens).


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/16065556
> 
> 
> Yeah, as Scott mentioned, it doesn't work on my crapigator box either, however it does work on my 8300HD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So there's another positive for the Passport side.



It is not that big a deal, I would not base my decision on which box to get on whether the NY1 snap poll works or not lol. It may be something else, Riverside has passport and his does not work either.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/16065429
> 
> 
> Yep, red is bad. Definitely a signal strength issue. Call now and get an appt. as soon as possible!



Can anyone elaborate on what FDC and RDC means?


----------



## carl2680




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/16068605
> 
> 
> Can anyone elaborate on what FDC and RDC means?



Basically when you go to channel 996 and the color is red in one or the other, then the cable signal is weak which of course affects the HD picture quality big time. It is happen a lot in large buildings, because you are sharing the same bandwidth with everybody else. Honestly it happens to me a lot. I guess I will have to call them. My FDC and RDC is only green after 12 midnight and early in the morning. I guess nobody else are watching tv during that time.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/16068605
> 
> 
> Can anyone elaborate on what FDC and RDC means?



I think one is the cable company's communication channel to you and the other is your communications channel to them....


Signal strength is very important for HD channels.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16068212
> 
> 
> then again, I'm also assuming there is some indication a vote has been tallied... I press and nothing happens



On the rare occasions that I happen to be watching NY1 live when they offer up a snap poll and I get to vote, a little black box pops up on the bottom of the screen saying "Vote Counted" or something to that effect and then quickly goes away.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/16069339
> 
> 
> On the rare occasions that I happen to be watching NY1 live when they offer up a snap poll and I get to vote, a little black box pops up on the bottom of the screen saying "Vote Counted" or something to that effect and then quickly goes away.










That's funny-- plenty of times I've tried voting, forgetting I'm not livedoh'!

However, when live, there is a small window to make your vote and it is as you say-- _a little black box pops up on the bottom of the screen saying "Vote Counted."_


----------



## Solfeggio4

Just wanted to chime in that FoxHD is having audio drop-outs on my end as well. I've noticed it over the past few weeks during American Idol and 24. Since I normally DVR those shows, I thought it might be an issue with my box. I guess I'm relieved it's on their end, but it still sucks when Jack Bauer mutters some kick-ass line and it drops out.


----------



## thespeakerbox

When you sign up for time warner in Brooklyn, does everyone get the same type of box? Is there way to choose?


Is it still possible to record from the box using an HTPC? (haven't changed box in years)


----------



## Nick in NY




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/16052351
> 
> 
> Anyone not getting 781 IFC-HD or the SD on 81?? I've tried recording a few shows and they all come up with an error when I tried to view them. I then realized I had nothing but gray screens on both.
> 
> 
> I'm in Qns.



I've been getting a black screen on 781 for a while now. Im in

Astoria, Queens.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/16069339
> 
> 
> On the rare occasions that I happen to be watching NY1 live when they offer up a snap poll and I get to vote, a little black box pops up on the bottom of the screen saying "Vote Counted" or something to that effect and then quickly goes away.



Well, can't say I've ever seen that! Pretty sure more than once I was "live" and tried to vote, but got noting. No biggee.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Solfeggio4* /forum/post/16071099
> 
> 
> Just wanted to chime in that FoxHD is having audio drop-outs on my end as well. I've noticed it over the past few weeks during American Idol and 24. Since I normally DVR those shows, I thought it might be an issue with my box. I guess I'm relieved it's on their end, but it still sucks when Jack Bauer mutters some kick-ass line and it drops out.



Didn't have too much trouble on Monday, but watched the Friday shows many were complaining about. Yup, massive audio dropouts, had to watch with CC. To add insult, I think 705 was totally out for over 40 minutes last night.


Frankly, I'm not at all sure if we can blame TWC or Fox. Either COULD be responsible, I don't think we have any real tools to tell which one to hold accountable.


----------



## heinriph

Turned on my bedroom TV (the one with the HDC box) this morning only to notice that - hey, my guide looks different!


Major visual changes; film listings now show the stars at the beginning of the description; series recoding now has priorities; and series recording also has the ability to say what time slot you want recorded.


In one fell swoop, several of my biggest gripes with the HDC appear to have been resolved. Didn't have enough time to look for other changes, or confirm whether and how well any of this works, but .... looks promising.


Screenshot of diagnostics with version numbers etc attached.


----------



## jessegun23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/16062248
> 
> 
> Your TV will need a ClearQAM tuner in order to pick up the free HD channels on Cable. Unlike ATSC tuners, ClearQAM tuners are not required by the FCC, so they are typically only found in larger sets. Check your TV's owners manual to see if you have one. If you don't, you're going to have to settle for an antenna (or get a cable box.)
> 
> 
> If you are getting an antenna, the most highly recommended indoor ATSC antenna is a Zenith Silver Sensor, or one of its many clones from other manufacturers. Most of NYC's TV channels are broadcast from the Empire State Building, so ideally you want direct line of sight to that. But that isn't required. Chances are you're just going to have to experiment to find the best placement and orientation for your antenna.



Thanks for the help man... yea my tv model doesnt include the QAM tuner... I went to bestbuy and picked up a RCA HD Antenna for $15 and it works like a charm. Now I jsut ened to dust off my old ass tivo and see if i can get that working as my dvr


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heinriph* /forum/post/16076111
> 
> 
> Turned on my bedroom TV (the one with the HDC box) this morning only to notice that - hey, my guide looks different!
> 
> 
> Major visual changes; film listings now show the stars at the beginning of the description; series recoding now has priorities; and series recording also has the ability to say what time slot you want recorded.
> 
> 
> In one fell swoop, several of my biggest gripes with the HDC appear to have been resolved. Didn't have enough time to look for other changes, or confirm whether and how well any of this works, but .... looks promising.
> 
> 
> Screenshot of diagnostics with version numbers etc attached.



I didn't notice yet but I guess we got the new firmware update, the 8300D lovers will still find a problem I'm sure


----------



## OSUBuckly

I lost the audio for the MLB Network last night and it was still gone as of this morning. No other channels seem to be affected. This is a major drag for me because I watch a LOT of the MLB Network. Anybody else have this problem? I'm in Astoria.


----------



## JeffMoney

Well see they did a firm ware update when i was watching tv at like 2am anyhow i wish they would of added also manuel recording and for a series recording the day of that week you want to record, i see they added a time , but wiuld of been nice to add that also.

Also one big good move they got rid of the volume control for the box , just have to use for your tv which i do anyhow bc everytime the box use to reset that dumb yellow vol. bar would be half way and had to put it to full.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/16076857
> 
> 
> Well see they did a firm ware update when i was watching tv at like 2am anyhow i wish they would of added also manuel recording and for a series recording the day of that week you want to record, i see they added a time , but wiuld of been nice to add that also.



I haven't checked my HDC box yet. I'm glad to read that they are finally _improving_ the HDC with some of the _features from the Passport_ system. I hope they continue with upgrades... and leave the Passport alone.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/16076857
> 
> 
> Well see they did a firm ware update when i was watching tv at like 2am anyhow i wish they would of added also manuel recording and for a series recording the day of that week you want to record, i see they added a time , but wiuld of been nice to add that also.
> 
> Also one big good move they got rid of the volume control for the box , just have to use for your tv which i do anyhow bc everytime the box use to reset that dumb yellow vol. bar would be half way and had to put it to full.



See already they are not satisfied lol







. If I recall correctly passport did that with the volume as well on a reboot.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/16077037
> 
> 
> I haven’t checked my HDC box yet. I’m glad to read that they are finally _improving_ the HDC with some of the _features from the Passport_ system. I hope they continue with upgrades... and leave the Passport alone.



They have been steadily improving it, they did not just start now. Remember the 8000hd?, what a nightmare, that thing was slower than slow, noisy as hell and ran passport. So Passport sucked too at one time. Perhaps one day they will make you guys happy. I think in the long run Navigator will offer more features than Passport


----------



## heinriph




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/16077564
> 
> 
> See already they are not satisfied lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



NY1 Snap Polls - that's going to be the ultimate test. If they still don't work, I'm going to write to the Federal Election Commission and whine.


----------



## chopsueychris

I'll assume everyone has had no audio on MLBTV HD since sometimes last night?


----------



## chopsueychris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/16065429
> 
> 
> Yep, red is bad. Definitely a signal strength issue. Call now and get an appt. as soon as possible!



I have an HDC box that was getting tons of drops outs hourly. Reboots etc. Nothing worked finally got a tech to the house and as soon as he saw the poor signal strength he replaced the old splitters outside the house and the box has been lag free and pretty much dropout free for 3 months now.


Every once in a while when it lags in the menu's a reboot fixes it and I'm sure the newer software updates will only help,hopefully bc twc still sucks.


----------



## triscitman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chopsueychris* /forum/post/16078497
> 
> 
> I'll assume everyone has had no audio on MLBTV HD since sometimes last night?



Works fine for me in N Manhattan at the moment.


I have a separate question. Currently, I am getting my internet from NY Connect through TW. I want to add digital phone through TW. My question is regarding repackaging.


My understanding, based on reading the current rate sheet, is that you are limited to RR or EarthLink if you get a package deal. When I investigated this option last year, I was told I'd be forced over to RR or EL. I have absolutely no interest in leaving NY Connect (superb customer service).


When I called today, I had two TW reps tell me that I will be able to keep NY Connect. When I pressed one of them, he said he'd have to put the order in and see if it "stuck." This was after asking a supervisor.


Can anyone with knowledge confirm that I can keep my current ISP even when repackaging into a triple play deal?


I'm sick of paying $60+ for unlimited local and long distance through Verizon POTS.


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/16077564
> 
> 
> See already they are not satisfied lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If I recall correctly passport did that with the volume as well on a reboot.



Come on, you're being a little too sensitive here. The guy was just listing more things he wished had been updated.


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/16077634
> 
> 
> They have been steadily improving it, they did not just start now. Remember the 8000hd?, what a nightmare, that thing was slower than slow, noisy as hell and ran passport. So Passport sucked too at one time. Perhaps one day they will make you guys happy. I think in the long run Navigator will offer more features than Passport



This time you're spot on. The HDC software was really dreadful when it first came out (Passport was pretty weak too, when it first came out), but TWC has been steadily improving it since inception. I suspect that I will switch over to using the HDC as my primary box if this update (I haven't gotten it yet) is as good as it sounds. [There is that nasty rumor that this upgrade breaks support for external drives. Hope that's not true.]


-barry


----------



## JeffMoney

MLBHD is now working, as for the update in the scheduled recording i see most of my shows have a green circle with a star, what does that mean and its not bc its a series recording bc all of mine are..but not all have the star...


----------



## alleg23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/16079697
> 
> 
> MLBHD is now working, as for the update in the scheduled recording i see most of my shows have a green circle with a star, what does that mean and its not bc its a series recording bc all of mine are..but not all have the star...




that use to mean dont erase until i erase it.


btw, looks like we jumped from 2.4.10_11 to 3.1.0.11. nice new "paint" job.


wow i got 62 series recording on one box. can i assume the higher the priority #, the lower the priority.


series number 2 will recorded before series #3 if there is a conflict.


now if they only had a move to bottum.


----------



## alleg23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/15999075
> 
> 
> That is really good news, if true. I currently have two DVRs: my primary Living Room 8399HD and my backup bedroom 8300HDC. If the new firmware implements priority scheduling, then I will put the external drive on the HDC and switch the boxes.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the encouraging news/rumor.
> 
> 
> -barry



if you are still around, the new firmware just downloaded has series priority now.


----------



## alleg23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thespeakerbox* /forum/post/16074634
> 
> 
> When you sign up for time warner in Brooklyn, does everyone get the same type of box? Is there way to choose?
> 
> 
> Is it still possible to record from the box using an HTPC? (haven't changed box in years)



they will give you the latest and greatest box. you can ask if the have an older box and it they do, they will probably give you it.


go knowing what you want.


i dont know what htpc is.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nick in NY* /forum/post/16075256
> 
> 
> I've been getting a black screen on 781 for a while now. Im in
> 
> Astoria, Queens.



In general 781 is fine for me in Southern Manhattan though I'm not home right now to check. But was OK for me last night.


----------



## lee7n

Well no ODN 3 yet, I am in S. Manhattan, I was looking forward to checking it out. Hopefully they will not decide do it during the primetime hours.


----------



## alleg23

new firmware doesnt seem to like my external drives.


----------



## Berk32

Just a reminder for scheduled changes for next week (the website already moved on to the next update for April)



> Quote:
> In addition to the previously scheduled changes slated to occur on March 25, 2009, we will no longer carry Specials On Demand on ch. 1009. In Manhattan, Brooklyn and Queens, we will launch Starz On Demand on ch. 240, WPXN HD on ch. 731, and Prime Time On Demand on ch. 1009. In Manhattan and Mt Vernon, we will no longer carry CV Networks on ch. 804. In Mount Vernon, we will launch IFC on ch. 81, Starz On Demand on ch. 240, WPXN HD on ch. 714, IFC HD 781 and Prime Time On Demand on ch. 1009.


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alleg23* /forum/post/16080012
> 
> 
> if you are still around, the new firmware just downloaded has series priority now.



That's terrific news. My new firmware hasn't downloaded yet, but I'm definitely looking forward to it.


Thanks for the heads up.


-barry


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alleg23* /forum/post/16081025
> 
> 
> new firmware doesnt seem to like my external drives.



Rats! I had heard rumors about this in another group, but I was really hoping that they got it fixed by the time they rolled it out in NYC.


Please keep us informed as to what you figure out about external drives and the 8300HDC.


Thanks,


-barry


----------



## peterlee

Well, the audio drop outs every 10 seconds on Ch. 705 continues. Like last week, Terminator is a audio glitchfest. It's been over a week now and it's still isn't fixed? Unbelievable.


----------



## ANGEL 35

How do you know if you got the new firmwere??? What part of Man. did they start in???


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alleg23* /forum/post/16081025
> 
> 
> new firmware doesnt seem to like my external drives.



Anecdotally, I have read maybe 4-5-6 posts about a failure to properly support external drives with the past 2-3 versions of ODN, but I have also read something like 2 posts from folks who say they do NOT have an issue.


----------



## MacAlert

I have to say, I am beginning to like the HDC now. The new firmware seems to have sped everything up. The only thing that I don't like is the channel doesn't show on the box when changing. It only shows after I have tuned into the station (I have already changed the settings).


----------



## alleg23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/16091836
> 
> 
> How do you know if you got the new firmwere??? What part of Man. did they start in???




it looks different, you will notice right away.


if you have an hdc, you can go to channell 996 and page 6(?) telles you your firmware.


the new one is 3.1.0_11 the old one was 2.4.10_11.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/16091836
> 
> 
> How do you know if you got the new firmwere??? What part of Man. did they start in???



Just go to channel 996 it will say on page 6. I am in S. Manhattan and did not get it yet.


----------



## alleg23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16091916
> 
> 
> Anecdotally, I have read maybe 4-5-6 posts about a failure to properly support external drives with the past 2-3 versions of ODN, but I have also read something like 2 posts from folks who say they do NOT have an issue.



yeah, i read those too.


when i first got the update one of my boxes worked, i could play stuff that was recorded. but once i turned it off and went back it would play anything.


the second box wouldnt play from the get go.


i rebooted with the drives not plugged in, and the rebooted with the drive plugged in.


the data was gone, but the drives seemed to work. i could record and play.


last night after watching the recorded bsg finale, one of my boxes "upgraded" again. when it came back up, the 3 shows i had recorded (including bsg finale) were listed, but could not play.


i went to the second box, and even though i didnt notice it be upgraded again, the shows would not play.


the percentage used said 0.


for now, i removed/disconnected both drives and will try to live with the internal drives.


hopefully i wont record more that 30 hours without watching.










btw, i have 2 WD MY DVR EXPANDERS.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacAlert* /forum/post/16091932
> 
> 
> I have to say, I am beginning to like the HDC now.



Hasn't updated yet by me... so I'm still a hater.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/16092002
> 
> 
> Just go to channel 996 it will say on page 6. I am in S. Manhattan and did not get it yet.



Im also in S. Manhattan. Nothing new


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/16092062
> 
> 
> Hasn't updated yet by me... so I'm still a hater.



Hmm.......atleast I think it updated (or I am beginning to like Navigator...yikes). It seems to be responding much faster these last two days.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/16091095
> 
> 
> Well, the audio drop outs every 10 seconds on Ch. 705 continues. Like last week, Terminator is a audio glitchfest. It's been over a week now and it's still isn't fixed? Unbelievable.



I agree. What a *disgrace*.


----------



## bknight




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/16093721
> 
> 
> I agree. What a *disgrace*.



Absolutely right. Same thing happening for the second week running on my recording of Dollhouse on 705. How on earth can this be happening?







Ridiculous...


----------



## margoba

Yep, I've basically given up on Dollhouse. Two weeks of unwatchable program quality is enough to turn a "I think I might watch this" series into a "skip it" one.


Hey, I'm just one viewer, and maybe Fox/Josh Whedon don't care about only one viewer, but there are a lot of folks in TWCNYC territory that may be turned off of the series forever.


-barry


----------



## andgarden

So I swapped myself into a dud 8300 HDC on 23rd street today to replace an 8000. No matter how many signals sent or reboots, it claims not to be authorized.


TWC promises a tech tomorrow, presumably just to swap the box again.


----------



## peterlee

Yes and the suggestion to use closed captions just doesn't work. I sometimes watch a show with closed captions because some shows just don't record their dialogue well. I'm comfortable with watching with closed captions and can live with the image being partially obscured. But the audio drop-outs are so frequent - sometimes it's like every two seconds - that it just is incredibly *aggravating* to listen to. It's not comparable to watching a problem-free show with closed caption, not at all. If you are trying to listen to an album that constantly skips or drops out, is it any compensation to be able to read the lyrics? Not really. The only way not to get annoyed is to watch it on MUTE, which of course, for those who aren't hearing impaired, is baby with bath water. I ended up deleting both episodes of Terminator and Dollhouse and just watched them online on the Fox site.


I called Time Warner this morning to complain and now they say they are aware of the problem and working on it. At least that's an improvement from earlier, when some people posted that they were told no one else had reported the problem.


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andgarden* /forum/post/16096282
> 
> 
> So I swapped myself into a dud 8300 HDC on 23rd street today to replace an 8000. No matter how many signals sent or reboots, it claims not to be authorized.
> 
> 
> TWC promises a tech tomorrow, presumably just to swap the box again.



Where are you from? I had some problems after picking up a box from 23rd street as well.


----------



## andgarden




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacAlert* /forum/post/16096430
> 
> 
> Where are you from? I had some problems after picking up a box from 23rd street as well.



Sorry: profile is very old. I'm on the UWS. I was NOT happy to go all the way downtown, wait for an hour, and come back, only to have a useless box.


----------



## tamanaco

Anyone having picture problems with NY1 in the Upper West Side this morning?.... I'm on 88th St. and Columbus. Without NY1 I can't enjoy my first cup of coffee in the morning.


----------



## jw1

Any HD channels that we are still lacking?

What about premium channels on demand? Are those available in HD anywhere?


On another note: now that there is an update for Navigator, how does it compare with Passport? Anyone have both?


----------



## JeffMoney

Even after the update they still have a Bug when you Buy and record something on channel 301 non hd ppv on your tv screen it says rec but the red like on the box for record does not go on, and will not record , only when its on 350 HD it will record..


----------



## lem0nayde

Yup, once again, The Simpsons is riddled with audio drop-outs. Starting to creep into NBC now as well. But nothing is as consistently bad as Fox's audio.


Has everyone experiencing this called TWC? I am going to call again tomorrow from work. Maybe if their call volume increases, they'll actually do something about it.


What an annoyance!


----------



## lem0nayde

Regarding the audio dropout issue...


When TWC gives you a new HD cable box and you also use them for Road Runner internet service, are they supposed to give a new Directional Coupler to split your signal? One that sends a stronger signal for HD? I ask because they didn't give me one or tell me I needed one, so I am still using the old one that I used for SD. Here are the stats printed on the coupler itself:

*Directional Coupler

BDC1008D

5-1000MHZ

-120dB EMI


Two coaxial posts:

Out is going to the cable box

-8dB is going to the modem*



Is this setup proper for HD? Can anyone who isn't experiencing the audio drops let me know if you have something different?


Thanks!


----------



## ILW

I feel very lucky. "The Simpsons" played with no problems last night, and I've had no audio dropouts on 705 or any other stations. I assume that this problem only affects part of the TWCNYC service area.


----------



## geofftate

Ch. 705 audio drops => BT @ 720p. TWC isn't giving me any other choice. worst part is I stopped watching the WBC to allow my second tuner to record the Family Guy and American Dad for no reason. oh wait -- maybe that was the best part!


----------



## adrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/16093721
> 
> 
> I agree. What a *disgrace*.



I also discovered dropouts for the second straight week on Dollhouse when I went to play it back last night. After 10 minutes, I deleted it. Then streamed it from Hulu and watched it that way. Picture quality was only 480p, but at least the audio was glitch free.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lem0nayde* /forum/post/16101404
> 
> 
> Regarding the audio dropout issue...
> 
> 
> When TWC gives you a new HD cable box and you also use them for Road Runner internet service, are they supposed to give a new Directional Coupler to split your signal? One that sends a stronger signal for HD? I ask because they didn't give me one or tell me I needed one, so I am still using the old one that I used for SD. Here are the stats printed on the coupler itself:
> 
> *Directional Coupler
> 
> BDC1008D
> 
> 5-1000MHZ
> 
> -120dB EMI
> 
> 
> Two coaxial posts:
> 
> Out is going to the cable box
> 
> -8dB is going to the modem*
> 
> 
> 
> Is this setup proper for HD? Can anyone who isn't experiencing the audio drops let me know if you have something different?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I have the same Coupler. I have no problems







Every thing is working like it should.


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adrman* /forum/post/16103264
> 
> 
> I also discovered dropouts for the second straight week on Dollhouse when I went to play it back last night. After 10 minutes, I deleted it. Then streamed it from Hulu and watched it that way. Picture quality was only 480p, but at least the audio was glitch free.



Just in case somebody from Fox is monitoring this thread: I took a very similar action to yours, but after a few minutes, I deleted the show and did NOT watch it anywhere else.


I've pretty much given up on Dollhouse. I wanted to like it, but I found it only OK, and then all these audio glitches came along, and I'm not willing to watch it on my PC, so bye bye Dollhouse.


-barry


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/16096324
> 
> 
> Yes and the suggestion to use closed captions just doesn't work. I sometimes watch a show with closed captions because some shows just don't record their dialogue well. I'm comfortable with watching with closed captions and can live with the image being partially obscured. But the audio drop-outs are so frequent - sometimes it's like every two seconds - that it just is incredibly *aggravating* to listen to. It's not comparable to watching a problem-free show with closed caption, not at all. If you are trying to listen to an album that constantly skips or drops out, is it any compensation to be able to read the lyrics? Not really. The only way not to get annoyed is to watch it on MUTE, which of course, for those who aren't hearing impaired, is baby with bath water. I ended up deleting both episodes of Terminator and Dollhouse and just watched them online on the Fox site.
> 
> 
> I called Time Warner this morning to complain and now they say they are aware of the problem and working on it. At least that's an improvement from earlier, when some people posted that they were told no one else had reported the problem.



Thanks for calling them. I've been too distracted to think of doing it myself.


----------



## bknight

I just tried to start watching tonight's 24 (it's about 20 minutes in, I'm recording on my DVR as knew I'd be late in work tonight) and guess what? AUDIO DROPOUTS. again. completely unacceptable.


happening on dollhouse is one thing and bothered me enough but on 24 is something else and absolutely disgraceful for one of Fox's flagship shows.


----------



## bdnyc

There are audio dropouts tonight on FOX 705HD while watching on an 8300HD but not on an HD cable box without HD within the same apartment. I am thinking that we have a software problem here, or perhaps a marginal signal, but most likely it is the former.


----------



## alleg23

fyi.


in brooklyn and watching 24 (10 min in) as i type. no audio dropouts on my hdc.


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alleg23* /forum/post/16108702
> 
> 
> fyi.
> 
> 
> in brooklyn and watching 24 (10 min in) as i type. no audio dropouts on my hdc.



Has your box been updated yet? Mine has not, and I will watch 24 in a few minutes and report back.


----------



## MacAlert

Holy crap, I just saw what you guys are talking about. 24 is virtually unwatchable. Constant audio drop out.


----------



## king of k1ngs

i watched 24 tonight here in Southern Manhattan and i had no problems with audio dropouts. I haven't had any of the problems you guys have had recently with Fox here.


----------



## margoba

No dropouts in the first 5 minutes of 24 on my HDC box. I had bad problems with all the Fox Sunday shows on my Passport box.


-barry


----------



## timewaster

lots of audio dropouts on 24 for me tonight. literally, a few secs EVERY minute. and its been happening to Terminator too. really pissing me off. I missed lots of important dialoge on Terminator.

At the end, what was the question, where the answer was 'no'?


----------



## bknight

by way of update, as reported in my post above I had audio dropouts on 24 on my recording on 705 tonight. this was on my prized 8300HD.


however i also have 24 set to record on my HDC in another room as a backup and hey presto, no audio dropouts on that recording at all.


making me wonder if dollhouse and the simpsons would also have no problems on the HDC.


and if it really is just the HD with the problem, what on earth could the explanation be?


----------



## bdnyc

I think it is the 8300HD (Passport) that is causing the issue. I bet it has a problem when decoding the MPEG stream audio as many of us have seen the issue, and have no issues with other channels. Anyone not using an 8300HD seeing this issue? Perhaps it isn't the best box after all folks, eh? (ducks)


----------



## BigDany24

same issues here in Manhattan, upper east side. For the past 3 weeks, 24 on my 8300HD has been a debacle. Tonight's was far and away the worst....only made it 10 minutes in before throwing my hands up in despair. Joke


----------



## bdnyc

This FOXHD issue was big enough for me to register here. It has been about 2-3 weeks on FOX (only) now. Anyway, I PMed Timewaster with Terminator question. No need to post spoilers here.


- Anyone with audio dropouts on channels aside from 705?

- Anyone with dropouts on any box aside from 8300HD?


Dropout = annoying sub second drop of audio only, but as often as every 20 seconds video is unaffected (no digital blocks, no break in video). Can't listen to dialog effectively. (Closed Captions needed for full dialog)


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bknight* /forum/post/16109196
> 
> 
> by way of update, as reported in my post above I had audio dropouts on 24 on my recording on 705 tonight. this was on my prized 8300HD.
> 
> 
> however i also have 24 set to record on my HDC in another room as a backup and hey presto, no audio dropouts on that recording at all.
> 
> 
> making me wonder if dollhouse and the simpsons would also have no problems on the HDC.
> 
> 
> and if it really is just the HD with the problem, what on earth could the explanation be?



Your post made me realize that I too had 24 recorded on two boxes, on an HD and one an HDC. The HD was full of dropouts (5-10 dropouts in the first minute) while the HDC had no dropouts whatsoever. Not conclusive proof, but pretty solid evidence that the HD is the problem.


BTW, my HDC has not yet gotten the upgrade. If we can get the external drive working after the upgrade, I'm switching to the HDC as my main box.


-barry


----------



## Berk32

One more reminder:



> Quote:
> In addition to the previously scheduled changes slated to occur on March 25, 2009, we will no longer carry Specials On Demand on ch. 1009. In Manhattan, Brooklyn and Queens, we will launch Starz On Demand on ch. 240, WPXN HD on ch. 731, and Prime Time On Demand on ch. 1009. In Manhattan and Mt Vernon, we will no longer carry CV Networks on ch. 804. In Mount Vernon, we will launch IFC on ch. 81, Starz On Demand on ch. 240, WPXN HD on ch. 714, IFC HD 781 and Prime Time On Demand on ch. 1009.


----------



## peterlee

The 8300HD may be the common denominator but it is not the problem. The problem is TWC's transmission of 705 that two weeks ago suddenly decided not to play nice with the 8300HD box. The fault lies in the *transmission*, not the DVR. The 8300HD has been recording and playing back Ch. 705 without any problems for what, two, three years now, ever since the HD channel was rolled out? And two weeks ago, this audio problem started. Nothing has changed with the 8300HD in the last two weeks that would have introduced this bug on the DVR side. Whatever triggered this issue two weeks ago, it occurred outside the 8300HD box.


----------



## andgarden

Does TWC recompress the locals, or just transcode them into QAM? I could imagine that this is Fox's fault.


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/16109802
> 
> 
> The 8300HD may be the common denominator but it is not the problem. The problem is TWC's transmission of 705 that two weeks ago suddenly decided not to play nice with the 8300HD box. The fault lies in the *transmission*, not the DVR. The 8300HD has been recording and playing back Ch. 705 without any problems for what, two, three years now, ever since the HD channel was rolled out? And two weeks ago, this audio problem started. Nothing has changed with the 8300HD in the last two weeks that would have introduced this bug on the DVR side. Whatever triggered this issue two weeks ago, it occurred outside the 8300HD box.



Your last sentence is most certainly true, but it's still not clear where the problem lies. If the change in transmission that took place a couple of weeks ago is within the specs for the HD box, then there is a bug in the box. If the new transmission is out of spec for the HD box, the the error is inside TW. We will probably never know which caused the problem.


The good news is that there are enough HD boxes our there that TW will probably put some resources into fixing the problem -- hopefully soon.


-barry


----------



## Slikkster

Granted this was now 5-6 days ago, but here is their response to my report of dropouts on 705 --also linking to this forum thread and reporting that many others are experiencing the same problem:


"Thank you for your recent correspondence to Time Warner Cable.


After some preliminary research, we have determined that there are no known issues with the audio on

Fox HD. As we continue to research this matter may we ask that you provide us with the following

information?


1. Converter type and serial number for converter(s) in question.

2. How is the audio set up?

3. What model/serial # television set do you have?


Thank you in advance for your cooperation in this matter.


Sincerely,


Time Warner Cable

Customer Support"


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slikkster* /forum/post/16110353
> 
> 
> Granted this was now 5-6 days ago, but here is their response to my report of dropouts on 705 --also linking to this forum thread and reporting that many others are experiencing the same problem:
> 
> 
> "Thank you for your recent correspondence to Time Warner Cable.
> 
> 
> After some preliminary research, we have determined that there are no known issues with the audio on
> 
> Fox HD. As we continue to research this matter may we ask that you provide us with the following
> 
> information?
> 
> 
> 1. Converter type and serial number for converter(s) in question.
> 
> 2. How is the audio set up?
> 
> 3. What model/serial # television set do you have?
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance for your cooperation in this matter.
> 
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> 
> Time Warner Cable
> 
> Customer Support"


How utterly FUC$#@& typical!


A_C


----------



## john516




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slikkster* /forum/post/16110353
> 
> 
> Granted this was now 5-6 days ago, but here is their response to my report of dropouts on 705 --also linking to this forum thread and reporting that many others are experiencing the same problem:
> 
> 
> "Thank you for your recent correspondence to Time Warner Cable.
> 
> 
> After some preliminary research, we have determined that there are no known issues with the audio on
> 
> Fox HD. As we continue to research this matter may we ask that you provide us with the following
> 
> information?
> 
> 
> 1. Converter type and serial number for converter(s) in question.
> 
> 2. How is the audio set up?
> 
> 3. What model/serial # television set do you have?
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance for your cooperation in this matter.
> 
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> 
> Time Warner Cable
> 
> Customer Support"



I filed a complaint last night with NYC DoITT. Hopefully this will get fixed.


----------



## Slikkster

Which number is the "serial number" on the 8300HD? There's a barcode sticker on the back of the thing with two sets of numbers and some alpha-numerics. Tks.


----------



## BkDude

The good news is that there are enough HD boxes our there that TW will probably put some resources into fixing the problem -- hopefully soon.


-barry[/quote]


705 was unwatchable for me in Fort Greene as well (8300HD box). I just emailed TWC to add to the cause...


----------



## carl2680




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andgarden* /forum/post/16109846
> 
> 
> Does TWC recompress the locals, or just transcode them into QAM? I could imagine that this is Fox's fault.



The word is that they don't recompress the locals, and the evidence show it. If you watch a NCAA basketball game on CBSHD, and you switch to MSG HD even though the two channels are 1080i you can see that MSGHD is compressed to hell in the quality of the picture.


----------



## Slikkster

I just sent TWCNYC a follow-up email with my support ticket, giving them the cable box info, etc. However, I also cut and pasted EVERY 8300HD audio dropout post I could find in this thread for the past couple of weeks in the email to show them the empirical evidence that there's something amiss with the 8300HD and Channel 705, and that it's not an individual issue with my service. I also gave them the explicit warning that I will cancel service if this is not remedied immediately.


----------



## official_style

you really think that the CSR's at TWC care if you cancel your service lol?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bdnyc* /forum/post/16109209
> 
> 
> I think it is the 8300HD (Passport) that is causing the issue. I bet it has a problem when decoding the MPEG stream audio as many of us have seen the issue, and have no issues with other channels. Anyone not using an 8300HD seeing this issue? Perhaps it isn't the best box after all folks, eh? (ducks)



Yes, I've been seeing the 705 issues for a few weeks now. Watched last Friday's Sarah Conner last night... noticed bad drop-outs from about the 35 to 45 minutes mark, outside of that it was OK.


24 was an interesting experience. For the first quarter, it was fine. I switched to another channel during the "15 minute" commercial break and when I came back... whoa, nasty dropouts, turn on CC. At the next break I again switch channels... when I came back. glitch free for the rest of the show.


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slikkster* /forum/post/16110514
> 
> 
> Which number is the "serial number" on the 8300HD? There's a barcode sticker on the back of the thing with two sets of numbers and some alpha-numerics. Tks.



The serial "number" begins with the letters SA (probably SABC).


Just another point of information; I'm on Cablevision with an 8300HD and I have no audio dropout problems. Make of that what you will.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bdnyc* /forum/post/16109275
> 
> 
> This FOXHD issue was big enough for me to register here. It has been about 2-3 weeks on FOX (only) now. Anyway, I PMed Timewaster with Terminator question. No need to post spoilers here.
> 
> 
> - Anyone with audio dropouts on channels aside from 705?
> 
> - Anyone with dropouts on any box aside from 8300HD?
> 
> 
> Dropout = annoying sub second drop of audio only, but as often as every 20 seconds video is unaffected (no digital blocks, no break in video). Can't listen to dialog effectively. (Closed Captions needed for full dialog)



I get dropouts on my HDC but I almost never watch FOX, I get them on History HD a lot but not so much that it is unwatchable. I did catch Hell's Kitchen last week without any issues.


----------



## alleg23

this is just a plot to get all you hd users to "upgrade" to an hdc and mystro.


btw, my box has gotten the newer odn software.


btw#2, i watch all of 2 with out issue.


----------



## john516




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *john516* /forum/post/16110500
> 
> 
> I filed a complaint last night with NYC DoITT. Hopefully this will get fixed.



Update -- got a call from TWC a few minutes ago. They told me that the engineers are aware of the problem and are working to fix it.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/16109852
> 
> 
> The good news is that there are enough HD boxes our there that TW will probably put some resources into fixing the problem -- hopefully soon.
> 
> 
> -barry



They don't care.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alleg23* /forum/post/16111677
> 
> 
> this is just a plot to get all you hd users to "upgrade" to an hdc and mystro.
> 
> .



Agree.... They will give us the new boxes and phase out the Passports. They want Passport boxes lingering around about as much as they want the analogue boxes cluttering up the system.


By the way, I watched 24 (in Bay Terrace Queens) on the HDC and it was perfect.


----------



## Slikkster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *official_style* /forum/post/16110902
> 
> 
> you really think that the CSR's



Yeah, you're right...what company needs subscribers anymore, particularly when there are viable alternatives like FIOS? Why do you think they've instituted this two-year retention deal? I'm certainly not saying that's a great deal, but it shows you that they fully understand that there's competition out there they can no longer ignore. They can't afford to keep bleeding customers.


----------



## timewaster

I also have a 8300HD with the older software with my audio drops.

I tried to call them today but got an idiot on the phone.

She reset my box and told me to check it when i get home and if the problem continues they will send a technician.


I tried to explain that it was not my box, but she would not listen


----------



## andgarden




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timewaster* /forum/post/16112072
> 
> 
> I also have a 8300HD with the older software with my audio drops.
> 
> 
> I tried to explain that it was not my box, but she would not listen



Well, it does seem like it *is* your box. TWC should be able to make Fox work with your box, but they might prefer to just replace it with an HDC.


----------



## TravKoolBreeze

New Programming changes



> Quote:
> Manhattan, Brooklyn/Queens and Mount Vernon
> 
> March 20th, 2009
> 
> 
> Time Warner Cable's agreements with programmers and broadcasters to carry their services and stations routinely expire from time to time. We are usually able to obtain renewals or extensions of such agreements, but in order to comply with applicable regulations, we must inform you when an agreement is about to expire. The following agreements are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services/stations in the near future:
> 
> 
> Azteca America, BBC on Demand, Chinese Channel, Chinese Cinema, ComedyCentral, CV Network, E!, Encore, Encore Action, Encore Drama, Encore Love, Encore Mystery, Encore Western, Encore WAM, Fuel TV, Great American Country (GAC), Game Show Network, HD Net, HD Net Movies, HITN, Lifetime, Logo, MTV, MTV2, NBA TV, Nick Toons, Nickelodeon, Nick Too, Noggin, Palladia HD, ShopNBC, Spike TV, Starz, Starz in Black, Starz Cinema, Starz Comedy, Starz Edge, Starz Kids & Family, Style, Supercanal, The Arabic Channel, The N, RTVi, RAI, NGTV, TV Japan, TV Land, TV Polonia, VH-1, VH-1 Classic, Weather Channel, WFUT, WPIX, and WXTV.
> 
> 
> In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned:
> 
> 
> The previously scheduled launch of IFC HD in Mount Vernon on March 25, 2009, was incorrectly listed as ch. 781. The correct location is ch. 780.
> 
> 
> The previously scheduled launch of TV Jade, on ch. 581, will now occur on or about March 25, 2009. TV Jade is an international premium service which will now be known as TVB1.
> 
> 
> On or about March 31, 2009, in the event we are required to cease carriage of HD Net, ch. 798 and HD Net Movies, ch. 797, we plan to launch Smithsonian HD and MAV TV HD in their respective places.
> 
> 
> On or about April 1, 2009, Grandes Documentales on ch. 818, will be renamed TVE Cultural Es, by the provider.
> 
> 
> On or about April 23, 2009, in Manhattan, Brooklyn, and Queens, we will launch Telemundo HD on ch. 747. In Mount Vernon, Telemundo HD will launch on ch. 717.
> 
> 
> The previously scheduled launch of TBN on April 15th, has been postponed until May 1, 2009. This service is available to basic customers with digital cable-compatible equipment, such as a digital converter or a digital television (or other device) that includes a QAM tuner.
> 
> 
> Also occurring on May 1, 2009 we will drop TMC Xtra West HD (673) and The Disney Channel will be added to the DTV en Español Basic package. The Disney Channel will remain on ch. 49 in Manhattan, Brooklyn, and Queens and ch. 37 in Mount Vernon. In Mount Vernon, IFC HD will move from 780 to 781and Biography HD will move from 781 to 769.


----------



## HDTV Dude

^^^

This doesn't look good for the HD Net & HD Net Movies lovers like myself. It seems like there must already be some sort of agreement in place to launch Smithsonian HD & MAV TD HD on or about March 31st and they are just preparing us for the lost. I hope we are able to keep HD Net and get the other new HD channels. Hmmm, still no word on the Viacom HD channels.


----------



## eljeffreynyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alleg23* /forum/post/16091989
> 
> 
> it looks different, you will notice right away.
> 
> 
> if you have an hdc, you can go to channell 996 and page 6(?) telles you your firmware.
> 
> 
> the new one is 3.1.0_11 the old one was 2.4.10_11.



Is there a way to get the update? I just checked and im on 2.4.10_11, whitestone, ny here.


----------



## chazman151

Adding to the chorus of folks who have audio dropouts on Fox 705.


Maddening.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eljeffreynyc* /forum/post/16112975
> 
> 
> Is there a way to get the update? I just checked and im on 2.4.10_11, whitestone, ny here.



It'll just happen..... it's being rolled out in sections.


----------



## PaulInParkSlope




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chazman151* /forum/post/16113137
> 
> 
> Adding to the chorus of folks who have audio dropouts on Fox 705.
> 
> 
> Maddening.



and let me be another... 24 was unwatchable last night.


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/16113411
> 
> 
> It'll just happen..... it's being rolled out in sections.



Yea, my box was updated this morning. Seems to fix some of the issue that were bugging me (channel doesn't show no box when tuning). I will have to check the power on channel feature too.


----------



## alleg23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *john516* /forum/post/16112015
> 
> 
> Update -- got a call from TWC a few minutes ago. They told me that the engineers are aware of the problem and are working to fix it.



can i? should i? complain about my pip issue.


i emailed twc about my many issue with PIP, and this is how they responded:



> Quote:
> Thank you for your recent message to Time Warner Cable.
> 
> 
> We apologize for any inconvenience that you have experienced.
> 
> 
> Since this is brand new technology, keep in mind that our converter box may reboot occasionally, the
> 
> screen may momentarily freeze or other problems may temporarily occur. Our cable converters are
> 
> also downloaded with new software from time to time . We do appreciate your feedback . Your comments
> 
> and suggestions along with those of other customers will be considered for future software
> 
> enhancements.



wtf, i didnt mention reboots other than me having to do them every once in a while to clear up PIP damage.


geez.


----------



## alleg23




> Quote:
> On or about April 23, 2009, in Manhattan, Brooklyn, and Queens, we will launch Telemundo HD on ch. 747. In Mount Vernon, Telemundo HD will launch on ch. 717.



mom will be happy, what about Univision?



> Quote:
> On or about March 31, 2009, in the event we are required to cease carriage of HD Net, ch. 798 and HD Net Movies, ch. 797, we plan to launch Smithsonian HD and MAV TV HD in their respective places.



so if they dont drop the 2 channels, they wont give us mav and smithsonian?.


----------



## Kold Kuts

Bayside, Queens got the ODN update during the overnight.


Wish we had a warning, that volume level was pretty high. New software, screen graphics, added series manager functions look good thus far. Simplified Keyboard search in the guide (hit B once, not twice). "Air Time" in series manager is not working yet, but I like the possibilities.


And no problems with Fox 5......24 looked great on Monday.


----------



## G1Ravage

Has anyone else noticed we've lost the "Local Forecast" on The Weather Channel? Watching on 72 gets some sort of generic northeast forecast. Of course, 772 still gets just a generic national forecast.


Oh wait, we got the local forecast back on 72 now. Still not as local as I'd like it to be. I remember years ago it used to give me the forecast for Flushing at LaGuardia Airport. Now it gives the forecast for Central Park, like I care what what the temperature at Central Park.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TravKoolBreeze* /forum/post/16112307
> 
> 
> New Programming changes: Also occurring on May 1, 2009 we will drop TMC Xtra West HD (673)



TMC Xtra West HD being removed on may 1st?


they obviously just added it to match the FIOS claim of "OVER" 100 HD channels.


----------



## lee7n

Box rebooted but no ODN 3. Oddly enough I had to use start over to watch the Obama speech which I remembered a little late and you can now fast forward and rewind which I am pretty sure you could not do before but you still can't record it. So HDC getting even better.


----------



## TravKoolBreeze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/16116177
> 
> 
> Box rebooted but no ODN 3. Oddly enough I had to use start over to watch the Obama speech which I remembered a little late and you can now fast forward and rewind which I am pretty sure you could not do before but you still can't record it. So HDC getting even better.



I hope my HDC will update soon.


----------



## andgarden

I just tried to use start over to watch Chopped on FoodHD. There were some dropouts, but then about 40 minutes after I started watching, a menu quickly popped up, followed by the live show. DOH!


Start over seems really buggy.


----------



## Berk32

so we've gotten some more channels....


-Starz OnDemand (finally) on ch 240 (no HD anywhere though)

-Primetime OnDemand on 1009 - supposed to have HD content on HD Showcase (someone with an HDC box want to confirm?)


-731 WPXN HD was scheduled for now as well, but I don't think the channel has actually gone HD OTA as planned.... so nothing yet....


----------



## net_synapse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/16117636
> 
> 
> so we've gotten some more channels....
> 
> 
> -Starz OnDemand (finally) on ch 240 (no HD anywhere though)
> 
> -Primetime OnDemand on 1009 - supposed to have HD content on HD Showcase (someone with an HDC box want to confirm?)



Southern Manhattan (3250HD)


On Channel 240 I am getting *Primetime OnDemand*...?


Hope this gets sorted out quickly.....


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/16117636
> 
> 
> so we've gotten some more channels....
> 
> 
> -Starz OnDemand (finally) on ch 240 (no HD anywhere though)
> 
> -Primetime OnDemand on 1009 - supposed to have HD content on HD Showcase (someone with an HDC box want to confirm?)
> 
> 
> -731 WPXN HD was scheduled for now as well, but I don't think the channel has actually gone HD OTA as planned.... so nothing yet....



Nothing yet on Showcase OD or Starz OD.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *net_synapse* /forum/post/16117753
> 
> 
> Southern Manhattan (3250HD)
> 
> 
> On Channel 240 I am getting *Primetime OnDemand*...?
> 
> 
> Hope this gets sorted out quickly.....



LOL




sorry... not laughing at you... just the situation...


----------



## net_synapse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/16117797
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> sorry... not laughing at you... just the situation...



No offense taken, with TWC if you cannot laugh at their crappy service you would cry yourself to sleep every night..


----------



## net_synapse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *net_synapse* /forum/post/16117753
> 
> 
> Southern Manhattan (3250HD)
> 
> 
> On Channel 240 I am getting *Primetime OnDemand*...?
> 
> 
> Hope this gets sorted out quickly.....



Seems that they woke up and solved the problem...


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *john516* /forum/post/16112015
> 
> 
> Update -- got a call from TWC a few minutes ago. They told me that the engineers are aware of the problem and are working to fix it.



Not to belabor the point, but last night I tried to watch last Friday's Dollhouse (705). The WORST I have ever seen with the audio dropouts. Far worse, the CC was also screwed up... never was a text line shown that was anywhere near to when the words were actually spoken. Usually, the CC was about 5-8 seconds ahead of reality. The entire scene could change, but the CC is showing dialog from the previous scene.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV Dude* /forum/post/16112797
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> This doesn't look good for the HD Net & HD Net Movies lovers like myself. It seems like there must already be some sort of agreement in place to launch Smithsonian HD & MAV TD HD on or about March 31st and they are just preparing us for the lost. I hope we are able to keep HD Net and get the other new HD channels. Hmmm, still no word on the Viacom HD channels.



Uh, WTF happened? This is the first time I'm hearing about HDNets... keep in mind, we PAY to get those channels!


----------



## Riverside_Guy

I've always said that OTA simply isn't an option for me, because I have tried it and can't get even half way reception. Not only that, but on 9/11, it got worse considering the love to the Empire State building. I was having dinner the other day at a neighbors... and one of the guys there (who lives a few blocks from me) said he gets fabulous reception. No he doesn't have a line of weight to the Empire St. but he said it was impossible when he tried an "analog" antenna, but he went and got a "digital antenna, and he says he gets FAR better quality (HD) than what he gets from his TWC account.


Could this be the case? Is "digital" not subject the all the issues that have always plagued OTA reception in Manhattan (yes, I have seen pristine, clean reception in the outer boroughs, but never in Manhattan... except for one guy I know years ago who lived on the 45th floor with a direct line of sight to the Towers).


Is there such a thing as a "digital" antenna? Are there variations in quality of reception based on expense of said antenna? Would a 20 buck item from Radio Shack perform similar to a 100 dollar fancvy/schmancy one?


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16119454
> 
> 
> I've always said that OTA simply isn't an option for me, because I have tried it and can't get even half way reception. Not only that, but on 9/11, it got worse considering the love to the Empire State building. I was having dinner the other day at a neighbors... and one of the guys there (who lives a few blocks from me) said he gets fabulous reception. No he doesn't have a line of weight to the Empire St. but he said it was impossible when he tried an "analog" antenna, but he went and got a "digital antenna, and he says he gets FAR better quality (HD) than what he gets from his TWC account.
> 
> 
> Could this be the case? Is "digital" not subject the all the issues that have always plagued OTA reception in Manhattan (yes, I have seen pristine, clean reception in the outer boroughs, but never in Manhattan... except for one guy I know years ago who lived on the 45th floor with a direct line of sight to the Towers).
> 
> 
> Is there such a thing as a "digital" antenna? Are there variations in quality of reception based on expense of said antenna? Would a 20 buck item from Radio Shack perform similar to a 100 dollar fancvy/schmancy one?



There is no such thing as a 'digital' antenna and there's no such thing as an 'HD' antenna. (Marketing terms notwithstanding)


Much of the OTA HD content is in the UHF frequency band; so I suspect what he's describing as his new _digital_ antenna is simply one which picks up UHF better than the old one.


I’ve tested a number of inexpensive, store-bought antennas and this one is unquestionably the best.


In a dense urban setting such as New York, the ‘backscatter’ design this employs substantially reduced crosstalk/reflections and the corresponding ghosting.











A_C


----------



## HDTV Dude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/16117636
> 
> 
> so we've gotten some more channels....
> 
> 
> -Starz OnDemand (finally) on ch 240 (no HD anywhere though)
> 
> -Primetime OnDemand on 1009 - supposed to have HD content on HD Showcase (someone with an HDC box want to confirm?)
> 
> 
> -731 WPXN HD was scheduled for now as well, but I don't think the channel has actually gone HD OTA as planned.... so nothing yet....



HD Showcase On Demand still has the same crappy channel choices in upper Manhattan since day one. Last week I was at my brother-in-law's house in southern queens and found out that not only does he have far superior choices and content on HD Showcase On Demand (fearnet HD, CBS HD, Music Choice HD, etc.) but he also has the ODN 3 firmware upgrade and man does it look much better and has a lot more nicer features than what I have here in Manhattan. I also happen to notice that WPXN HD has gone HD in Orlando Florida but I am surprise that TWCNYC didn't give us 731 as a place holder channel like they did for NY1 HD and G4 HD which hasn't gone HD since it's inception.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16119301
> 
> 
> Uh, WTF happened? This is the first time I'm hearing about HDNets... keep in mind, we PAY to get those channels!



and they are replacing them with 2 new channels if they have to...


Considering I'm paying just $4.05 more ($15 'combo' -$10.95 for the hddvr) for:


HDNet

HDNetMovies

MGM HD

NHL Netowrk HD

CBS College Sports HD

Tennis HD

Big Ten HD

(and it still seems GAME HD as well at the moment)

(and the sports tier on its own is actually $3.95.... so its just $.10 for the 3 others)


I'm not going to complain if they have to replace the HDNETs with 2 new channels.......


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV Dude* /forum/post/16119837
> 
> 
> HD Showcase On Demand still has the same crappy channel choices in upper Manhattan since day one. Last week I was at my brother-in-law's house in southern queens and found out that not only does he have far superior choices and content on HD Showcase On Demand (fearnet HD, CBS HD, Music Choice HD, etc.) but he also has the ODN 3 firmware upgrade and man does it look much better and has a lot more nicer features than what I have here in Manhattan. I also happen to notice that WPXN HD has gone HD in Orlando Florida but I am surprise that TWCNYC didn't give us 731 as a place holder channel like they did for NY1 HD and G4 HD which hasn't gone HD since it's inception.



NY1 and G4 are actual HD signals being sent by the networks.


WPXN has no HD signal to feed out (yet) (and Orlando doesn't have WPXN... thats our local OTA network - they have their own Ion affiliate)


That's the difference....




So people with ODN3 are getting the 'Primetime' HD content?


----------



## johnosolis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/16117636
> 
> 
> so we've gotten some more channels....
> 
> 
> -731 WPXN HD was scheduled for now as well, but I don't think the channel has actually gone HD OTA as planned.... so nothing yet....



I don't see 731 in East Williamsburg, Brooklyn. OTA 31-1 "Ion" is giving me problems today. They have never shown any HD programming that I've seen. However, at one point today, the channel banner said 1080i, but it has now gone back to 480i. They are solid informercials until 3 PM today. At 8 PM they start a Boston Legal mini-marathon, which could conceivably be in HD if everything were in place.


TWCNYC to add 747 Telemundo soon? That's good, since OTA WNJU-DT 47.1 doesn't quite reach me here. But, as far as I know no Spanish-language US broadcaster is broadcasting anything other than 480i. The only 1080i content they could have access to would be Hollywood movies with Spanish-language soundtrack (which would be a godsend in my household).


----------



## Berk32

What areas have gotten ODN3 so far?


Just parts of Queens?


----------



## johnosolis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/16119932
> 
> 
> So people with ODN3 are getting the 'Primetime' HD content?



I have an Explorer 4250HDC box that received the update a few days ago.


For me, there is no HD content on 1009 "Prime Time on Demand". It has SD content from CBS, FX, NBC and USA.


My 699 "HD Showcase" has HD content from A&E, CBS, Fearnet, FX, Food Network, G4, HDNET, HGTV, History, Music Choice, Nat Geo Channel, Showtime Sampler, Speed Channel and Sundance.


So there is some overlap (CBS, FX) between the two channels, but the addition of 1009 has no effect on HD-only viewers.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnosolis* /forum/post/16120077
> 
> 
> I have an Explorer 4250HDC box that received the update a few days ago.
> 
> 
> For me, there is no HD content on 1009 "Prime Time on Demand". It has SD content from CBS, FX, NBC and USA.
> 
> 
> My 699 "HD Showcase" has HD content from A&E, CBS, Fearnet, FX, Food Network, G4, HDNET, HGTV, History, Music Choice, Nat Geo Channel, Showtime Sampler, Speed Channel and Sundance.
> 
> 
> So there is some overlap (CBS, FX) between the two channels, but the addition of 1009 has no effect on HD-only viewers.



so the answer is yes.... the primetime HD content is on hd showcase.... (just cbs and fx for now....)


(obviously i don't expect the on demand channels in the 1000s to have any HD)


ok... thanks....


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16119301
> 
> 
> Uh, WTF happened? This is the first time I'm hearing about HDNets... keep in mind, we PAY to get those channels!



This kind of message about "We will remove these channels if we have to" typically appears around the time that TWC is in carriage/per subscriber fee negotiations with the networks. They post a message to cover themselves in case their contract negotiations don't work out, and a part of a semi-strongarm tactic which says to the network "We are serious about cutting you off if you don't bend to our demands" -- so serious that we're informing our customers that they may lose you.


This happens with Disney, the broadcast networks, etc. on a regular basis. The only thing is that in this case the HDNets are not quite the "must carry" channels that the others are.


Hopefully they will get these negotiations worked out. HDNet/HDNet Movies are in my top 5 favorite channels that we get! MAV-TV (which looks like ANOTHER sports network that I couldn't care less about), and Smithsonian (which looks like some cross between Discovery and History channels) would be a poor substitute to the great (and always 5.1/OAR) film lineup on HDNet Movies (which gives us one "Sneak Preview" movie each month which is currently playing in theaters -- almost worth the cost of the entire HDXtra Package right there), and the excellent HD concert picks on HDNet (OK, now at least we get Palladia-HD which somewhat fills in but seems to repeat the same stuff ad infinitum)....


----------



## TravKoolBreeze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnosolis* /forum/post/16119981
> 
> 
> I don't see 731 in East Williamsburg, Brooklyn. OTA 31-1 "Ion" is giving me problems today. They have never shown any HD programming that I've seen. However, at one point today, the channel banner said 1080i, but it has now gone back to 480i. They are solid informercials until 3 PM today. At 8 PM they start a Boston Legal mini-marathon, which could conceivably be in HD if everything were in place.
> 
> 
> TWCNYC to add 747 Telemundo soon? That's good, since OTA WNJU-DT 47.1 doesn't quite reach me here. But, as far as I know no Spanish-language US broadcaster is broadcasting anything other than 480i. The only 1080i content they could have access to would be Hollywood movies with Spanish-language soundtrack (which would be a godsend in my household).



I been looking at Ion for the past few days and seen the 480i as well. I figure the 1080i is a test. If the Orlando affiliate is the best example, when it goes 720p, that should be the sign that TWC should pick it up.


The thing that interested me when they said Telemundo HD was why not say WNJU like they have done with other local stations. I wonder if this will be like a national Telemundo HD feed while the local affiliates get ready, like how WNET was when it was national PBS HD before turning to WNET HD.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eljeffreynyc* /forum/post/16112975
> 
> 
> Is there a way to get the update? I just checked and im on 2.4.10_11, whitestone, ny here.



In bayside, I got it two nights ago. One thing that I missed (from passport) was when you ff or rew through a recorded show, it tells you explicilty where you are (34min etc). You don't have to guess (by looking at the bar graph) where you left off anymore.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/16116177
> 
> 
> Box rebooted but no ODN 3. Oddly enough I had to use start over to watch the Obama speech which I remembered a little late and you can now fast forward and rewind which I am pretty sure you could not do before but you still can't record it. So HDC getting even better.



SWEET! I really like the "start over" but hated the fact that you couldn't rew/pause then fast forward through the commercial.


----------



## TravKoolBreeze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/16121459
> 
> 
> In bayside, I got it two nights ago. One thing that I missed (from passport) was when you ff or rew through a recorded show, it tells you explicilty where you are (34min etc). You don't have to guess (by looking at the bar graph) where you left off anymore.



2.4 had that as well. It was usually over the channel logo on the left side.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/16121459
> 
> 
> In bayside, I got it two nights ago. One thing that I missed (from passport) was when you ff or rew through a recorded show, it tells you explicilty where you are (34min etc). You don't have to guess (by looking at the bar graph) where you left off anymore.



That's an extremely important feature that I'm sure some







do not appreciate. If you are bopping between two tuners, especially during a sporting event, to know where you are on the time line is imperative while watching a time shifted event. HDC in its latest form, still does not offer this Passport feature.


By the way, one good thing (can't think of much







) regarding this HDC upgrade is, now, when you press play, to check out where you are on the buffer, it doesn't plop you into super slow motion as it did prior to the upgrade. It continues to play and the time line is shown (without the exact time stamp as just noted).


----------



## PaulInParkSlope

I know these types of questions don't go over well, but I did do a search, and I really can't find much on this HDC box. I didn't even know a new HD DVR was rolled out. I've had an 8300 for a long time. Is this a better alternative? More recording space? Is there an all encompassing post on it somehwere? I couldn't find it... really. Thanks!


----------



## frischa

Has anyone received the updates in Manhattan?


----------



## daniels1994




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slikkster* /forum/post/16112052
> 
> 
> Yeah, you're right...what company needs subscribers anymore, particularly when there are viable alternatives like FIOS? Why do you think they've instituted this two-year retention deal? I'm certainly not saying that's a great deal, but it shows you that they fully understand that there's competition out there they can no longer ignore. They can't afford to keep bleeding customers.




Looks like % wise, the savings isn't that great and really about the same since their last price increase in September 08. Very disappointed in TW that they they are giving us until March 30 to decide to lock in the 2 years and the HD NET and HDNET movie channel may go out on March 31. And this is the second price increase since September 08.


Since I'm unemployed now, I'll very likely pass on the 2 year lock and wait until 2 months to actually decide to downgrade to just the very basic cable service (i,e. no Hi-Def).


Really can't wait until FIOS gets here in NYC.Midtown 42nd street, just on the commercial ads on TV alone, they score points, way better than Time Warner's.


----------



## alleg23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/16121616
> 
> 
> That's an extremely important feature that I'm sure some
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do not appreciate. If you are bopping between two tuners, especially during a sporting event, to know where you are on the time line is imperative while watching a time shifted event. HDC in its latest form, still does not offer this Passport feature.
> 
> 
> By the way, one good thing (can't think of much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) regarding this HDC upgrade is, now, when you press play, to check out where you are on the buffer, it doesn't plop you into super slow motion as it did prior to the upgrade. It continues to play and the time line is shown (without the exact time stamp as just noted).



mines still goes into slow mo.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *frischa* /forum/post/16122009
> 
> 
> Has anyone received the updates in Manhattan?



Not yet, patience young padawan







no 731 either


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alleg23* /forum/post/16123549
> 
> 
> mines still goes into slow mo.



Did you get the update?


----------



## realdeal1115

Is there a thread on AVS like this one but for FIOS in NY? I am thinking of switching and would like to follow that thread for a little while.


I searched but could only find one thread and it didn't have that many posts so I don't think that's it.


TIA


----------



## alleg23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/16124107
> 
> 
> Did you get the update?



yup


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *realdeal1115* /forum/post/16124398
> 
> 
> Is there a thread on AVS like this one but for FIOS in NY? I am thinking of switching and would like to follow that thread for a little while.
> 
> 
> I searched but could only find one thread and it didn't have that many posts so I don't think that's it.
> 
> 
> TIA



Here you go:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=656287


----------



## peterlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PaulInParkSlope* /forum/post/16121779
> 
> 
> I know these types of questions don't go over well, but I did do a search, and I really can't find much on this HDC box. I didn't even know a new HD DVR was rolled out. I've had an 8300 for a long time. Is this a better alternative? More recording space? Is there an all encompassing post on it somehwere? I couldn't find it... really. Thanks!



Same amount of storage. Uses a different software called Navigator that some like, some don't. The HDC has a feature called Start Over that lets you restart and watch a program from the beginning even if you weren't recording it (I believe there's a limitation on how far back it can go and I think you have to watch the commercials?). The HDC also gives you access to the HD On Demand channel (I think it's Ch. 999). If you have the 8300HD, that channel is invisible. Those are the differences between 8300HDC and 8300HD.


----------



## KrazyRogue

Just got my update to the new software like 20 minutes ago, ODN 3.1.0_11. I overheard the hard drive working hard so I got up and saw some crazy letters and numbers on the box's display. I haven't played with it yet but first thing I noticed was the new colors. Just wanted to let you guys know.


Btw: I'm in upper manhattan with SA 8300HDC


----------



## TravKoolBreeze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/16119932
> 
> 
> So people with ODN3 are getting the 'Primetime' HD content?



Just got ODN3 in the overnight but no Primetime HD content on HD Showcase, yet.


----------



## frischa

I got it this morning in Upper Manhattan. Mostly the same as before with a different color scheme, but seems a bit snappier with most of the annoyances fixed. You can now dismiss notices about setting a recording and return to your show while it works, set recording priorities, will have nearest tune that moves you to a channel nearest the number you typed in if you typed an non-existant number and set specific program times for a series recording. I will post again if I see any other changes. They did not allow you to use the two buffers without setting a recording or keeping on PIP, which is annoying, reminds me of my parents' cablevision box.


----------



## frischa

Same here, no primetime on demand content in HD on 699.


----------



## timewaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/16125628
> 
> 
> The HDC has a feature called Start Over that lets you restart and watch a program from the beginning even if you weren't recording it (I believe there's a limitation on how far back it can go and I think you have to watch the commercials?). .



Isn't this the same thing as the livebuffer on the 8300HD?

I remember reading that the live buffer on the HDC does not work?

Has this been fixed now?


----------



## frischa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timewaster* /forum/post/16127844
> 
> 
> Isn't this the same thing as the livebuffer on the 8300HD?
> 
> I remember reading that the live buffer on the HDC does not work?
> 
> Has this been fixed now?



This is not the live buffer. Its more like an on demand option, when you tune to the channel and see a show in progress you can hit select and choose to watch from the beginning. You do not need to have been tuned to the channel from the beginning. Unfortunately, you cannot fast forward or rewind so you are stuck with the commercials. The live buffer on the HDC will only work on one tuner unless you have PIP enabled.


----------



## hsimms




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *realdeal1115* /forum/post/16124398
> 
> 
> Is there a thread on AVS like this one but for FIOS in NY? I am thinking of switching and would like to follow that thread for a little while.
> 
> 
> I searched but could only find one thread and it didn't have that many posts so I don't think that's it.
> 
> 
> TIA



This isn't NY nor is it AVS but it's where I go when I need online help with FIOS. FIOS techs hang out there.

http://www.dslreports.com/forums/54


----------



## alleg23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *frischa* /forum/post/16126951
> 
> 
> Same here, no primetime on demand content in HD on 699.



is this supposed to happen, or is this something we hope happens?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/16119910
> 
> 
> and they are replacing them with 2 new channels if they have to...
> 
> 
> Considering I'm paying just $4.05 more ($15 'combo' -$10.95 for the hddvr) for:
> 
> 
> HDNet
> 
> HDNetMovies
> 
> MGM HD
> 
> NHL Netowrk HD
> 
> CBS College Sports HD
> 
> Tennis HD
> 
> Big Ten HD
> 
> (and it still seems GAME HD as well at the moment)
> 
> (and the sports tier on its own is actually $3.95.... so its just $.10 for the 3 others)
> 
> 
> I'm not going to complain if they have to replace the HDNETs with 2 new channels.......



Except NONE of the others have any interest to me... WHY are the HDNets being dropped?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/16119705
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as a 'digital' antenna and there's no such thing as an 'HD' antenna. (Marketing terms notwithstanding)
> 
> 
> Much of the OTA HD content is in the UHF frequency band; so I suspect what he's describing as his new _digital_ antenna is simply one which picks up UHF better than the old one.
> 
> 
> I've tested a number of inexpensive, store-bought antennas and this one is unquestionably the best.
> 
> 
> In a dense urban setting such as New York, the backscatter' design this employs substantially reduced crosstalk/reflections and the corresponding ghosting.
> 
> A_C



Well, 50 bucks isn't exactly what I'd call cheap! Trying to figure out if I get this, will my locals look better than what I get from TWC??? AND would some 25 dollar Radio Shack item look close to as good?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16128148
> 
> 
> Except NONE of the others have any interest to me... WHY are the HDNets being dropped?



only possibly being dropped...


and they even said it was a possible carriage contract issue


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/16120472
> 
> 
> This kind of message about "We will remove these channels if we have to" typically appears around the time that TWC is in carriage/per subscriber fee negotiations with the networks. They post a message to cover themselves in case their contract negotiations don't work out, and a part of a semi-strongarm tactic which says to the network "We are serious about cutting you off if you don't bend to our demands" -- so serious that we're informing our customers that they may lose you.
> 
> 
> This happens with Disney, the broadcast networks, etc. on a regular basis. The only thing is that in this case the HDNets are not quite the "must carry" channels that the others are.
> 
> 
> Hopefully they will get these negotiations worked out. HDNet/HDNet Movies are in my top 5 favorite channels that we get! MAV-TV (which looks like ANOTHER sports network that I couldn't care less about), and Smithsonian (which looks like some cross between Discovery and History channels) would be a poor substitute to the great (and always 5.1/OAR) film lineup on HDNet Movies (which gives us one "Sneak Preview" movie each month which is currently playing in theaters -- almost worth the cost of the entire HDXtra Package right there), and the excellent HD concert picks on HDNet (OK, now at least we get Palladia-HD which somewhat fills in but seems to repeat the same stuff ad infinitum)....



Ah, now I get it... I think we've rarely actually lost one of those "we may have to drop" channels they regularly announce. Like you, HDnet is a must have channel for me... and I dare say should be to 80% of the HD equipped/loving population in NYC!!


Yeah Palladia repeats a lot... no matter, I love most all of their stuff; I have no issue with having 2-3 things worth watching each month.


----------



## adrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16128179
> 
> 
> Well, 50 bucks isn't exactly what I'd call cheap! Trying to figure out if I get this, will my locals look better than what I get from TWC??? AND would some 25 dollar Radio Shack item look close to as good?



Pick up this one from BB for $10 just to check it out. If it doesn't work, return it and get your money back. I used a cheap little telescoping antenna from my laptop tv tuner dongle. It looks like it came from a bad am radio, but I'm able to pull in quite a few channels and they look good.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daniels1994* /forum/post/16122011
> 
> 
> Looks like % wise, the savings isn't that great and really about the same since their last price increase in September 08. Very disappointed in TW that they they are giving us until March 30 to decide to lock in the 2 years and the HD NET and HDNET movie channel may go out on March 31. And this is the second price increase since September 08.
> 
> 
> Since I'm unemployed now, I'll very likely pass on the 2 year lock and wait until 2 months to actually decide to downgrade to just the very basic cable service (i,e. no Hi-Def).
> 
> 
> Really can't wait until FIOS gets here in NYC.Midtown 42nd street, just on the commercial ads on TV alone, they score points, way better than Time Warner's.



Well, last year we got hit with 2 price increases, Jan. and Sept. Now we have a third on 4/1. People outside Manhattan were able to lock in prior to the 01.08 increase, so those folks have now weathered 3 price increases. Manhattan only got the ability to price lock after the 09.08 increase.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Just double checked and indeed, no 731 even listed (rebooted the box).


BTW, during previous channel reassignments, we sometimes had one or two that took up space in the listings, but listed nothing. For the past few months, I keep seeing the following blank channels being listed:


776

777

780


Anyone know why?


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16128509
> 
> 
> Just double checked and indeed, no 731 even listed (rebooted the box).
> 
> 
> BTW, during previous channel reassignments, we sometimes had one or two that took up space in the listings, but listed nothing. For the past few months, I keep seeing the following blank channels being listed:
> 
> 
> 776
> 
> 777
> 
> 780
> 
> 
> Anyone know why?



cause thats where the Premium channels used to be.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *frischa* /forum/post/16127916
> 
> 
> This is not the live buffer. Its more like an on demand option, when you tune to the channel and see a show in progress you can hit select and choose to watch from the beginning. You do not need to have been tuned to the channel from the beginning. Unfortunately, you cannot fast forward or rewind so you are stuck with the commercials. The live buffer on the HDC will only work on one tuner unless you have PIP enabled.



You can indeed ff and rewind on start over, I just did it the other day during the Obama speech and I am still on ODN 2.4. The PIP 2 buffer thing also seems to work.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16128179
> 
> 
> Well, 50 bucks isn't exactly what I'd call cheap! Trying to figure out if I get this, will my locals look better than what I get from TWC??? AND would some 25 dollar Radio Shack item look close to as good?



That really depends more on your proximity to the Empire State Building than the antenna. If you have LoS then I'd give it a try; otherwise, stick with TWC. When its not acting up I get a superb HD picture.


A_C


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16128509
> 
> 
> Just double checked and indeed, no 731 even listed (rebooted the box).
> 
> 
> BTW, during previous channel reassignments, we sometimes had one or two that took up space in the listings, but listed nothing. For the past few months, I keep seeing the following blank channels being listed:
> 
> 
> 776
> 
> 777
> 
> 780
> 
> 
> Anyone know why?



In southern Manhattan, those blank channels were removed from our lineup with the last major channel adds. Looks like they haven't gotten around to pushing it to you guys up north yet. Probably when they do more channel adds....


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16128509
> 
> 
> Just double checked and indeed, no 731 even listed (rebooted the box).
> 
> 
> BTW, during previous channel reassignments, we sometimes had one or two that took up space in the listings, but listed nothing. For the past few months, I keep seeing the following blank channels being listed:
> 
> 
> 776
> 
> 777
> 
> 780
> 
> 
> Anyone know why?



1) there won't be a 731 until 31.1 WPXN goes HD OTA (it was scheduled to happen by now... still hasn't...)


2) Those were the premium movie channels (moved to the 600s) - for whatever reason they feel the need to keep the system message up (I guess because people pay a lot for them and they want to make sure everyone knows)


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16128297
> 
> 
> Yeah Palladia repeats a lot... no matter, I love most all of their stuff; I have no issue with having 2-3 things worth watching each month.



Yeah, Palladia has almost become my "default" channel to turn to when I can't find anything else to watch.


My wife, on the other hand, has made one of the new HD adds in the last batch (forget what it is) her new "default" -- the one that seems to feature 24/7 home renovation reality shows!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/16128617
> 
> 
> That really depends more on your proximity to the Empire State Building than the antenna. If you have LoS then I'd give it a try; otherwise, stick with TWC. When its not acting up I get a superb HD picture.
> 
> 
> A_C



"LoS???"


I'm about 70 blocks north... and a tad to the west.


----------



## johnosolis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TravKoolBreeze* /forum/post/16120973
> 
> 
> I been looking at Ion for the past few days and seen the 480i as well. I figure the 1080i is a test. If the Orlando affiliate is the best example, when it goes 720p, that should be the sign that TWC should pick it up.
> 
> 
> The thing that interested me when they said Telemundo HD was why not say WNJU like they have done with other local stations. I wonder if this will be like a national Telemundo HD feed while the local affiliates get ready, like how WNET was when it was national PBS HD before turning to WNET HD.



BTW, OTA Telemundo WNJU-DT 47.1 has been broadcasting at 1080i for a while, even if they have no HD content. If the reason TWC didn't add 731 is that WPXN is still broadcasting at 480i, then that shouldn't be an issue when they add Telemundo HD in a few days.


PS: I doubt that Telemundo would permit a direct national feed to be carried by TWCNYC while WNJU-DT is paying for exclusive rights to broadcast that content in this market (assuming WNJU is not a network-owned flagship station). Also, broadcast network programming exists only in prime-time blocks, no? Don't local broadcasters have to fill in the remaining hours with syndicated shows, infomercials, and scant local programming?


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16128686
> 
> 
> "LoS???"



Line of sight.


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16128179
> 
> 
> Well, 50 bucks isn't exactly what I'd call cheap! Trying to figure out if I get this, will my locals look better than what I get from TWC??? AND would some 25 dollar Radio Shack item look close to as good?



My friend in Chelsea, uses this Phillips antenna. She uses it for digital SD, but the signals should be the same. She's quite happy with it. It is not a powered antenna.

http://www.amazon.com/Philips-PHDTV1...5791309&sr=8-1


----------



## PaulInParkSlope




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/16125628
> 
> 
> Same amount of storage. Uses a different software called Navigator that some like, some don't. The HDC has a feature called Start Over that lets you restart and watch a program from the beginning even if you weren't recording it (I believe there's a limitation on how far back it can go and I think you have to watch the commercials?). The HDC also gives you access to the HD On Demand channel (I think it's Ch. 999). If you have the 8300HD, that channel is invisible. Those are the differences between 8300HDC and 8300HD.



Thanks. Appreciate it.


BTW, anyone hear any update from TW on the FOX705 audio issue? It was still bad last night.


----------



## lee7n

Weird I just tried start over again and now cannot ff or rewind. It worked on Monday during the Obama speech, I used it to go back because I got distracted with something. Could it be that I hit start over within the first 15 minutes and there is a time frame you need to be within for it to work? I was on a different channel other than CNN during the beginning of the speech.


----------



## TravKoolBreeze

I could never FF with Start Over in 2.4 and that hasn't changed with 3. I always could rewind. Maybe it was a glitch that you experienced.


----------



## jm4duryea

I swapped my old 8300HD for the HDC after reading posts here that suspects that the NYC Channel 705 audio drops were related to the HD model. After installing, I have the following problems and was wondering if anyone else is experiencing this:


1. Record Series Option: altho it lists an Air Time Option, it doesn't allow you to change if from "all showings" to s specifi time. Someone in an earlier post said this was fixed in the latest update of Mystro.

2. DVR List: If I program to tape a show everyday, say Jeopardy, it doesn't show that it scheduled past Tuesday. If I look on the Program Grid, anyday beyond Tues is not in Red.

3. DVR List: I want to enter a record a weekly series that begins on Wed, it gives me the message that it is updating, yet the grid entry does not turn red and it is not listed in Scheduled Recordings. However, it is listed under Series Manager with no episodes scheduled.

4. I can no longer download any of my on Demand problems.


Any help with the above will be much appreciated.


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jm4duryea* /forum/post/16132955
> 
> 
> I swapped my old 8300HD for the HDC after reading posts here that suspects that the NYC Channel 705 audio drops were related to the HD model. After installing, I have the following problems and was wondering if anyone else is experiencing this:
> 
> 
> 1. Record Series Option: altho it lists an Air Time Option, it doesn't allow you to change if from "all showings" to s specifi time. Someone in an earlier post said this was fixed in the latest update of Mystro.
> 
> 2. DVR List: If I program to tape a show everyday, say Jeopardy, it doesn't show that it scheduled past Tuesday. If I look on the Program Grid, anyday beyond Tues is not in Red.
> 
> 3. DVR List: I want to enter a record a weekly series that begins on Wed, it gives me the message that it is updating, yet the grid entry does not turn red and it is not listed in Scheduled Recordings. However, it is listed under Series Manager with no episodes scheduled.
> 
> 4. I can no longer download any of my on Demand problems.
> 
> 
> Any help with the above will be much appreciated.



You might have the old software on your box. Check again tomorrow (I think the box gets updated overnight).


----------



## jm4duryea




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacAlert* /forum/post/16133710
> 
> 
> You might have the old software on your box. Check again tomorrow (I think the box gets updated overnight).



I still have same problem as I described yesterday. I have ODN Version 3.1l0_11, dated 2008/11/26. Sounds kind of old. Is there a later version? If so, How can I force an update. I have already rebooted. I have only had the box since yesterday.


----------



## leegeousa

I am surprise so few of the posters here have external drives. But if you do ODN 3 is not for you. I got it yesterday and sure enough MY DVR EXPANDER no longer works. This really ticks me off since the last ODN fixed the "sleeping" problem with the previous version.


Somebody forgot to tell TW's IT group that Verizon is breathing on their neck.


I am willing to give up all other "improvements" with ODN 3, just give me the last version back.


----------



## BkDude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PaulInParkSlope* /forum/post/16131130
> 
> 
> Thanks. Appreciate it.
> 
> 
> BTW, anyone hear any update from TW on the FOX705 audio issue? It was still bad last night.



Still crappy for me...


----------



## slumpey326

after this new update my dolby digital setting option on the cable box menu wont stay. I am using hdmi to tv for video and optical to receiver for audio. Before this update I had the audio option set to Dolby Digital and would get 5.1 just fine. When I would turn the tv and cable box off when I am not watching and then turn it back on when i want to watch again, everything stays,


Now when I set it to dolby digital, I get 5.1 but when I turn off the tv and turn it back on, it defaults to hdmi. It never did this before the update, would always stay on Dolby Digital setting. I have been using hdmi cable since the beginning.


anyone else having this problem.


----------



## Slikkster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PaulInParkSlope* /forum/post/16131130
> 
> 
> BTW, anyone hear any update from TW on the FOX705 audio issue? It was still bad last night.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BkDude* /forum/post/16134859
> 
> 
> Still crappy for me...



Absolutely the worst I've heard it last night (Thurs). The audio dropouts were literally every three or four seconds. My wife is really PO'd. I really didn't want to have to give up the HD model for an HDC, but apparently that's what it's going to take. They obviously don't have a clue as to what's going on at TWC. Unreal.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jm4duryea* /forum/post/16134600
> 
> 
> I still have same problem as I described yesterday. I have ODN Version 3.1l0_11, dated 2008/11/26. Sounds kind of old. Is there a later version? If so, How can I force an update. I have already rebooted. I have only had the box since yesterday.



That's the latest version, no you cannot force an update that is up to TWC. Try a reboot


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/16129333
> 
> 
> Line of sight.



Ah.... I wouldn't even ask the question if I had LoS...


I just am wondering if there is any real difference between the propagation of analog vs. digital signals. My expectation has always been that if I can't even get a vaguely identifiable image via analog, I can't get one from digital. What started this was someone telling me they also couldn't get anything analog, but got "better than TWC" HD via a "digital antenna."


So I am kind of trolling to find someone who lives in Manhattan, preferably north of 96th on the west side, who gets really good HD OTA reception.


Baring that, I probably will just walk around the corner to Radio Shack, get something cheap (~20-30 bucks) and see what happens. If it sucks I can take it back.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TravKoolBreeze* /forum/post/16131859
> 
> 
> I could never FF with Start Over in 2.4 and that hasn't changed with 3. I always could rewind. Maybe it was a glitch that you experienced.



I recall that it very much intended that FF will NOT ever work for Start Over. I think it was part of the deal between the MSOs and the broadcasters. Remember, this is the MSO recording and playing it back... they are redistributing the networks content, and making money off it, so there HAD to be a deal. No way to skip commercials certainly helps the broadcaster...


----------



## andgarden

The enemy in Manhattan is really strong multipath. So you're going to need a very directional antenna. My suggestion would be that you order yourself a silver sensor or equivalent .


Your problem is that it may not work so well for WABC after June, because it's UHF only.


Honestly, I don't think OTA actually looks any better for the locals than what TWC delivers, but you can check for yourself.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16135966
> 
> 
> Ah.... I wouldn't even ask the question if I had LoS...
> 
> 
> I just am wondering if there is any real difference between the propagation of analog vs. digital signals. My expectation has always been that if I can't even get a vaguely identifiable image via analog, I can't get one from digital. What started this was someone telling me they also couldn't get anything analog, but got "better than TWC" HD via a "digital antenna."
> 
> 
> So I am kind of trolling to find someone who lives in Manhattan, preferably north of 96th on the west side, who gets really good HD OTA reception.
> 
> 
> Baring that, I probably will just walk around the corner to Radio Shack, get something cheap (~20-30 bucks) and see what happens. If it sucks I can take it back.



A wealth of information on this subject can be found on AntennaWeb.org 


A_C


----------



## Kold Kuts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slumpey326* /forum/post/16134909
> 
> 
> after this new update my dolby digital setting option on the cable box menu wont stay. I am using hdmi to tv for video and optical to receiver for audio. Before this update I had the audio option set to Dolby Digital and would get 5.1 just fine. When I would turn the tv and cable box off when I am not watching and then turn it back on when i want to watch again, everything stays,
> 
> 
> Now when I set it to dolby digital, I get 5.1 but when I turn off the tv and turn it back on, it defaults to hdmi. It never did this before the update, would always stay on Dolby Digital setting. I have been using hdmi cable since the beginning.



I have been having the same problem. I hope this is a programming issue that will be addressed by TWC. Its quite a nuisance. I am assuming I may need to use component cables in order to bypass the issue until we get an update.


----------



## slumpey326




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kold Kuts* /forum/post/16137380
> 
> 
> I have been having the same problem. I hope this is a programming issue that will be addressed by TWC. Its quite a nuisance. I am assuming I may need to use component cables in order to bypass the issue until we get an update.




I dont want to switch to component because I had that hdmi input professionally calibrated for cable. Hopefully this will be resolved real quick. I can we contact someone regarding this.


it worked perfectly fine until this update,.


----------



## Slikkster

After the email I sent TW the other day listing all the posts here at AVS mentioning the audio dropouts with the 8300HD and channel 705, it appears they are now at least acknowledging it. Here's their reply:


"Thank you for your recent correspondence to Time Warner Cable.

*The Digital Systems Team is investigating this issue and we are working to resolve this as quickly as possible.* Once again, we do apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused you,


Sincerely, Time Warner CableCustomer Support"


----------



## jm4duryea

Swapped my HD for HDC because of audio dropouts. Trying to watch Terminator right now. Sound is fine, but NO PICTURE! Anybody else experiencing this?


----------



## ILW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jm4duryea* /forum/post/16132955
> 
> 
> I swapped my old 8300HD for the HDC after reading posts here that suspects that the NYC Channel 705 audio drops were related to the HD model. After installing, I have the following problems and was wondering if anyone else is experiencing this:
> 
> 
> 1. Record Series Option: altho it lists an Air Time Option, it doesn't allow you to change if from "all showings" to s specifi time. Someone in an earlier post said this was fixed in the latest update of Mystro.
> 
> 2. DVR List: If I program to tape a show everyday, say Jeopardy, it doesn't show that it scheduled past Tuesday. If I look on the Program Grid, anyday beyond Tues is not in Red.
> 
> 3. DVR List: I want to enter a record a weekly series that begins on Wed, it gives me the message that it is updating, yet the grid entry does not turn red and it is not listed in Scheduled Recordings. However, it is listed under Series Manager with no episodes scheduled.
> 
> 4. I can no longer download any of my on Demand problems.
> 
> 
> Any help with the above will be much appreciated.



I can only answer #2. I've noticed that the scheduled programs are often only shown for the next few days, even if the guide goes more days. Eventually, those missing days will show up in your scheduled recordings. It seems to work OK, but it can be a problem if you need to schedule a program more than a few days in advance.


I hope that at least you've solved your 705 audio problem! Like you, I'm in Bklyn with an 8300HDC and I haven't had any of the audio problems described on this forum.


----------



## jm4duryea




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ILW* /forum/post/16140423
> 
> 
> I can only answer #2. I've noticed that the scheduled programs are often only shown for the next few days, even if the guide goes more days. Eventually, those missing days will show up in your scheduled recordings. It seems to work OK, but it can be a problem if you need to schedule a program more than a few days in advance.
> 
> 
> I hope that at least you've solved your 705 audio problem! Like you, I'm in Bklyn with an 8300HDC and I haven't had any of the audio problems described on this forum.



Thanks for your insight re my 2nd problem. I guess that's the way it works. The sound on ch 705 was fine tonight. Only problems was there sound, but no picture for about 10 minutes around 8pm. Tried callint T/W, but they were inundated with calls. I was on hold when picture came back before I got to talk to anyone.


----------



## peterlee

Time Warner may have finally fixed the audio problem. I recorded and watched Terminator and Dollhouse and did not have a single audio dropout. Both shows had severe audio drops for me the last two prior weeks. Anyone else?


----------



## margoba

I had no dropouts on my 8300HD for Terminator, but the recording was very weird. Nothing recorded for the first 10-15 minutes of the show - no sound, no video, nothing. Because of this, the recording was only 40+ minutes long and began somewhat in the middle of the episode.


-barry


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jm4duryea* /forum/post/16139983
> 
> 
> Swapped my HD for HDC because of audio dropouts. Trying to watch Terminator right now. Sound is fine, but NO PICTURE! Anybody else experiencing this?



Ha... I have a lowly HD here. Some have intimated it's a box issue... it ain't. It's TWC all the way.


As for last night, I have been burned the last few Fridays because I record Term & Dollhouse. Last night, I was able to watch live. Turned to 705 before Term started, audio but no video. Switched to channel 5. All was OK. Kept switching back and forth, each time finding 705 had a gray screen of no video and audio.


As if by magic, around 8:20 boom, got audio and video on 705. Left it there and all the way for the next hour and a half plus, not one audio glitch!


Note not only do we not come from the same head end, but are very far apart from each other m(I'm just south of Columbia U.), matter of fact, we ain't in the same borough!


----------



## johnosolis

I'm in Brooklyn, my cable box is Explorer 4250HDC with the new ODN 3 update.


I just noticed that when you set a program timer, the box will automatically change channels for you when the selected program begins. You used to have to press a button to agree.


At 1 minute to start time, there is a notice that asks you whether you want to stay on the channel you're watching or tune to the channel the scheduled program is on. If you do nothing, however, the box tunes to the scheduled program at start time.


I'm happy with this new functionality.


----------



## j7f

in midtown west.

8300hd...


weird light blue screen on main tuner. audio works, though.

pip tuner shows image perfectly.

when you swap...main image goes to blue. swapped image in pip is fine.


very peculiar.

rebooting now.


rebooted...all's well now.

VERY strange. never experienced that before.

it's akin to the blue screen of death!


----------



## carl2680




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leegeousa* /forum/post/16134819
> 
> 
> I am surprise so few of the posters here have external drives. But if you do ODN 3 is not for you. I got it yesterday and sure enough MY DVR EXPANDER no longer works. This really ticks me off since the last ODN fixed the "sleeping" problem with the previous version.
> 
> 
> Somebody forgot to tell TW's IT group that Verizon is breathing on their neck.
> 
> 
> I am willing to give up all other "improvements" with ODN 3, just give me the last version back.



Honestly, Verizon hasn't wired many buildings in the city, so TWC isn't feeling the heat yet. Verizon is cherry picking like wiring buildings of rich tenants. The reality is Verizon is 2 years away from being a threat to TWC. Once the slogan of high fiber optic straigh to your Apt kick in , and HD channels without being compressed TWC will be history if they don't get their act together.


----------



## Digiti




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *j7f* /forum/post/16145344
> 
> 
> in midtown west.
> 
> 8300hd...
> 
> 
> weird light blue screen on main tuner. audio works, though.
> 
> pip tuner shows image perfectly.
> 
> when you swap...main image goes to blue. swapped image in pip is fine.
> 
> 
> very peculiar.
> 
> rebooting now.
> 
> 
> rebooted...all's well now.
> 
> VERY strange. never experienced that before.
> 
> it's akin to the blue screen of death!



I have had this happen to me as well. In fact sometimes I got a red screen. The only fix has been a reboot of my SA 8300HD.


----------



## peterlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/16141454
> 
> 
> I had no dropouts on my 8300HD for Terminator, but the recording was very weird. Nothing recorded for the first 10-15 minutes of the show - no sound, no video, nothing. Because of this, the recording was only 40+ minutes long and began somewhat in the middle of the episode.
> 
> 
> -barry



My recording was exactly the same but I didn't mention it because I figured it was some glitch unique to my box. Guess not. I watched the episode and you pick up what's going on easily. I watched the missed minutes online on the Fox streaming site.


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16142128
> 
> 
> Ha... I have a lowly HD here. Some have intimated it's a box issue... it ain't. It's TWC all the way.
> 
> 
> As for last night, I have been burned the last few Fridays because I record Term & Dollhouse. Last night, I was able to watch live. Turned to 705 before Term started, audio but no video. Switched to channel 5. All was OK. Kept switching back and forth, each time finding 705 had a gray screen of no video and audio.
> 
> 
> As if by magic, around 8:20 boom, got audio and video on 705. Left it there and all the way for the next hour and a half plus, not one audio glitch!
> 
> 
> Note not only do we not come from the same head end, but are very far apart from each other m(I'm just south of Columbia U.), matter of fact, we ain't in the same borough!



It appears that there were no audio glitches of any kind last night, on either box.


I don't know whose fault the problem was (Cisco, Fox, or TWC), but it manifested itself as audio glitches on the 8300HD box only. Whatever caused the problem, it appears to be finally fixed.


-barry


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/16146004
> 
> 
> My recording was exactly the same but I didn't mention it because I figured it was some glitch unique to my box. Guess not. I watched the episode and you pick up what's going on easily. I watched the missed minutes online on the Fox streaming site.



Nice to know I'm not going crazy... Or, at least, if I am going crazy, I have company. 


-barry


----------



## andgarden

I know the nature of the content is a problem, but does palladia seem overcompressed in S. Manhattan to anyone else?


----------



## Slikkster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/16146967
> 
> 
> It appears that there were no audio glitches of any kind last night, on either box.
> 
> 
> I don't know whose fault the problem was (Cisco, Fox, or TWC), but it manifested itself as audio glitches on the 8300HD box only. Whatever caused the problem, it appears to be finally fixed.
> 
> 
> -barry



I'm fairly certain that part of the solution to getting the problem fixed was documenting each and every user's posts here at avsforum who had the issue on the 8300HD. I laid it all out in an email to them --citing each user's location and their comments to show that this was not my individual problem, but rather was a systemic problem across the city with many users who had the 8300HD.


This, after they had emailed me after my first complaint saying they had no issues with audio on channel 705. I followed up with the email noted above on my open trouble ticket.


So, this forum proves it worthiness yet again. It was people here who made the very important connection that this dropout issue was limited to the 8300HD and not the 8300HDC. I'm sure TW would never have figured that out were they not tipped off about it. It gave them a lot to work with.


Kudos to all who helped get this fixed by posting here, assuming that this is finally resolved. I watched 705 for about a half hour yesterday and had no dropouts on my 8300HD. Crossing my fingers that this will continue.


----------



## Agent_C

After a long and very welcomed absence, pixilation and compression artifacts are back. Particularly apparent on the movie channels last night.


Anyone else noticing this?



A_C (East Midtown)


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andgarden* /forum/post/16147166
> 
> 
> I know the nature of the content is a problem, but does palladia seem overcompressed in S. Manhattan to anyone else?



Yes and no... what I notice is certain shots (usually close ups that look like they were shot hand-held on stage) are very grainy and almost monochromatic. These kinds of shots usually are very brief because there is a LOPT of movement in them. To me, it seems very much a function of what camera they are using...


----------



## slumpey326




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slumpey326* /forum/post/16134909
> 
> 
> after this new update my dolby digital setting option on the cable box menu wont stay. I am using hdmi to tv for video and optical to receiver for audio. Before this update I had the audio option set to Dolby Digital and would get 5.1 just fine. When I would turn the tv and cable box off when I am not watching and then turn it back on when i want to watch again, everything stays,
> 
> 
> Now when I set it to dolby digital, I get 5.1 but when I turn off the tv and turn it back on, it defaults to hdmi. It never did this before the update, would always stay on Dolby Digital setting. I have been using hdmi cable since the beginning.
> 
> 
> anyone else having this problem.





anyone else having this problem besides kold kuts and myself


----------



## JeffMoney

Another problem does anyone have the NBA League Pass , on Team 10 (channel 410) its says to call to order that channel, TWC messing up again..all the other team channels work, does anyone have the same problem..


----------



## andgarden




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16147716
> 
> 
> Yes and no... what I notice is certain shots (usually close ups that look like they were shot hand-held on stage) are very grainy and almost monochromatic. These kinds of shots usually are very brief because there is a LOPT of movement in them. To me, it seems very much a function of what camera they are using...



I think one of two things are going on: either the source material is overcomressed to begin with, or 10-14 Mb/s just isn't enough for what they show. In 18-19 Mb/s, most HD video can be shown with almost no perceptible artifacting. That was true even with the ancient compressors of the late 90s.;


----------



## carl2680




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/16147580
> 
> 
> After a long and very welcomed absence, pixilation and compression artifacts are back. Particularly apparent on the movie channels last night.
> 
> 
> Anyone else noticing this?
> 
> 
> 
> A_C (East Midtown)



I did notice it when I was watching the College games on CBSHD last night . I think all the channels are being over compressed. That is why I never was a fan of the 3/1 HD channel scam. HD Channels will suffer eventually.


----------



## carl2680




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andgarden* /forum/post/16148321
> 
> 
> I think one of two things are going on: either the source material is overcomressed to begin with, or 10-14 Mb/s just isn't enough for what they show. In 18-19 Mb/s, most HD video can be shown with almost not perceptible artifacting. That was true even with the ancient compressors of the late 90s.;



I think they should give all the channels the 2/1 treatment after all they droped a lot of analog channels, or transfer all the channels via mpg4 like directv does.


----------



## andgarden




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/16148412
> 
> 
> I think they should give all the channels the 2/1 treatment after all they droped a lot of analog channels, or transfer all the channels via mpg4 like directv does.



Existing equipment in the field and other bandwidth demands might make this difficult. But I agree that it would be the desired result. Maybe they'll go to 2:1 once they kill all of the analog in a few years, but I wouldn't bet the farm on it.


Honestly, some channels look fairly good at 3:1. But just wait until most channels actually start showing mostly HD content, and not just upconverts.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/16148357
> 
> 
> I did notice it when I was watching the College games on CBSHD last night . I think all the channels are being over compressed. That is why I never was a fan of the 3/1 HD channel scam. HD Channels will suffer eventually.



cbs is 2:1 on our system - always has been.


----------



## carl2680




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andgarden* /forum/post/16148510
> 
> 
> Existing equipment in the field and other bandwidth demands might make this difficult. But I agree that it would be the desired result. Maybe they'll go to 2:1 once they kill all of the analog in a few years, but I wouldn't bet the farm on it.
> 
> 
> Honestly, some channels look fairly good at 3:1. But just wait until most channels actually start showing mostly HD content, and not just upconverts.



News channels like foxnews, cnn looks good in 3/1, channels like paladia,discovery, espn and the others need to be in a 2/1 QAM. They can't kill the rest of the local analogs until 2012 because of the FCC mandate. I think that will be a little late for TWC because FIOS would have been available for more than half of the city by that time.


----------



## carl2680




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/16148791
> 
> 
> cbs is 2:1 on our system - always has been.



I didn't mean to say that CBS is compressed, what I meant was that for some reason there was some artificial blur on CBS last night, maybe it was the signal from CBS to TWC. I don't have a problem with the locals because they look good all the time.


----------



## TheDaveMan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/16146004
> 
> 
> My recording was exactly the same but I didn't mention it because I figured it was some glitch unique to my box. Guess not. I watched the episode and you pick up what's going on easily. I watched the missed minutes online on the Fox streaming site.



I had the same problem and used the same solution....


----------



## Tresjolie9

Sunday night, once again NO FOX HD :-(


705, on Nassau boarder, anyone else having problems?


----------



## BkDude

This has happened before on other channels...last night's recording of Mad Men on AMCHD did not record. It had a 12am start time and in my recorded programs it shows 11:59 - 11:59. Did TWC push out some sort of update at midnight? I'm in Brooklyn with a 8300HD. The really crap part is is that AMC isn't showing each episode more than once so it's gone forever...Thanks TWC!


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/16147580
> 
> 
> After a long and very welcomed absence, pixilation and compression artifacts are back. Particularly apparent on the movie channels last night.
> 
> 
> Anyone else noticing this?
> 
> 
> 
> A_C (East Midtown)




Unfortunately, yes. Just about every channel I watched last night had audio dropouts.


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BkDude* /forum/post/16153711
> 
> 
> This has happened before on other channels...last night's recording of Mad Men on AMCHD did not record. It had a 12am start time and in my recorded programs it shows 11:59 - 11:59. Did TWC push out some sort of update at midnight? I'm in Brooklyn with a 8300HD. The really crap part is is that AMC isn't showing each episode more than once so it's gone forever...Thanks TWC!



I haven't had AMC or IFC for about 2 wks - make sure you're getting those channels because if you aren't that's why it didn't record.


I keep calling TWC and they say there isn't any problem with those channels and I need the new box to get them now... BS!!!!


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slikkster* /forum/post/16147577
> 
> 
> I'm fairly certain that part of the solution to getting the problem fixed was documenting each and every user's posts here at avsforum who had the issue on the 8300HD. I laid it all out in an email to them --citing each user's location and their comments to show that this was not my individual problem, but rather was a systemic problem across the city with many users who had the 8300HD.
> 
> 
> This, after they had emailed me after my first complaint saying they had no issues with audio on channel 705. I followed up with the email noted above on my open trouble ticket.
> 
> 
> So, this forum proves it worthiness yet again. It was people here who made the very important connection that this dropout issue was limited to the 8300HD and not the 8300HDC. I'm sure TW would never have figured that out were they not tipped off about it. It gave them a lot to work with.
> 
> 
> Kudos to all who helped get this fixed by posting here, assuming that this is finally resolved. I watched 705 for about a half hour yesterday and had no dropouts on my 8300HD. Crossing my fingers that this will continue.



My HDC does indeed have audio dropouts and still has them it is not limited to the 8300HD. Maybe it is worse on the HD but I get them as well on HDC


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BkDude* /forum/post/16153711
> 
> 
> This has happened before on other channels...last night's recording of Mad Men on AMCHD did not record. It had a 12am start time and in my recorded programs it shows 11:59 - 11:59. Did TWC push out some sort of update at midnight? I'm in Brooklyn with a 8300HD. The really crap part is is that AMC isn't showing each episode more than once so it's gone forever...Thanks TWC!



Uh, I think what you are seeing is the season 2 encore... as in rebroadcasts. Most cable series seem to have multiple broadcasts of original shows, so conflicts with too many network shows at the same time period can easily be dealt with. However, sometimes you get only one run through; however, they can run marathons and frequently will re-run it as a way of promoting the next season.


----------



## chopsueychris

Are we losing HDNET come Wednesday?

off 411mania.com


> Quote:
> Lots of ROH Fans Could Lose ROH TV
> 
> Posted by Larry Csonka on 03.30.2009
> 
> 
> Well this isn’t good.
> 
> 
> Many Time-Warner Cable
> 
> affiliates, including those in New York, will be losing HDNet. The following was posted on the Time-Warner in New York City website:
> 
> 
> On or about March 31, 2009, in the event we are required to cease carriage of HD Net, ch. 798 and HD Net Movies, ch. 797, we plan to launch Smithsonian HD and MAV TV HD in their respective places.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I checked in with Time-Warner Cable in the Charlotte/Clover area, and was told that they have no plans to drop the channel at this time, and that it could be a regional contract issue. Regardless, losing the New York market is not a good thing, considering the small subscriber numbers of HDNet, which have been estimated to be around 12-14 million total.



I watch HDNet moreso than most other channels so this would piss me off greatly.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chopsueychris* /forum/post/16157026
> 
> 
> Are we losing HDNET come Wednesday?
> 
> off 411mania.com
> 
> 
> 
> I watch HDNet moreso than most other channels so this would piss me off greatly.



the thread is very aware - been discussed somewhere in the last few pages....


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Here's something interesting on the DVR front:

http://money.cnn.com/news/newsfeeds/...re/0485990.htm


----------



## SPinNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/16147580
> 
> 
> After a long and very welcomed absence, pixilation and compression artifacts are back. Particularly apparent on the movie channels last night.
> 
> 
> Anyone else noticing this?
> 
> 
> 
> A_C (East Midtown)



I have noticed pixelation and some "hanging" but not really any black dropouts. Major pixelation while watching March Madness on CBS-HD. It looks as if the signal is overly compressed, or something like that. I resorted to using the calibration settings on the TV to reduce the sharpness to close to the lowest setting.


----------



## BkDude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16156028
> 
> 
> Uh, I think what you are seeing is the season 2 encore... as in rebroadcasts. Most cable series seem to have multiple broadcasts of original shows, so conflicts with too many network shows at the same time period can easily be dealt with. However, sometimes you get only one run through; however, they can run marathons and frequently will re-run it as a way of promoting the next season.



Yes I'm aware that this is the encore of season 2 and they're only showing each epi once. Plus they don't have epi's on their website so it's gone forever. Im left with reading the recap before next Sunday's showing. I'm not real pleased with TWC at the moment.


----------



## bknight




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slikkster* /forum/post/16147577
> 
> 
> I'm fairly certain that part of the solution to getting the problem fixed was documenting each and every user's posts here at avsforum who had the issue on the 8300HD. I laid it all out in an email to them --citing each user's location and their comments to show that this was not my individual problem, but rather was a systemic problem across the city with many users who had the 8300HD.
> 
> 
> This, after they had emailed me after my first complaint saying they had no issues with audio on channel 705. I followed up with the email noted above on my open trouble ticket.
> 
> 
> So, this forum proves it worthiness yet again. It was people here who made the very important connection that this dropout issue was limited to the 8300HD and not the 8300HDC. I'm sure TW would never have figured that out were they not tipped off about it. It gave them a lot to work with.
> 
> 
> Kudos to all who helped get this fixed by posting here, assuming that this is finally resolved. I watched 705 for about a half hour yesterday and had no dropouts on my 8300HD. Crossing my fingers that this will continue.



thanks for taking the time to do this, I am sure it helped. i had no problems with my 705 recordings on Friday night on the 8300HD.


----------



## chopsueychris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/16157103
> 
> 
> the thread is very aware - been discussed somewhere in the last few pages....



You guys know more about what's going on moreso than the the guys signing the checks or the techs on the poles or the nitwits around the globe on csr duty.

I had checked the last 2 pages didn't notice the mention so I added it, sad to see no ones upset that HDnet might drop as the days come closer, I'm gonna miss K-1 and MMA if this isn't some holdout bargaining tool.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chopsueychris* /forum/post/16160128
> 
> 
> You guys know more about what's going on moreso than the the guys signing the checks or the techs on the poles or the nitwits around the globe on csr duty.
> 
> I had checked the last 2 pages didn't notice the mention so I added it, sad to see no ones upset that HDnet might drop as the days come closer, I'm gonna miss K-1 and MMA if this isn't some holdout bargaining tool.



people are upset.... it's just not guaranteed to happen... and if it does its only temporary.


----------



## The Waco Kid

Have four boxes. Only one 8300HD and it's rebooted itself all night. No amount of unplugging and letting it sit will restart the thing correctly. It either reboots right away, or it waits to load up entirely, then reboots 30-60 seconds after restart. I'm going to have tons of one-minute recorded programs to delete.


----------



## peterlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/16147580
> 
> 
> After a long and very welcomed absence, pixilation and compression artifacts are back. Particularly apparent on the movie channels last night.
> 
> 
> Anyone else noticing this?
> 
> 
> 
> A_C (East Midtown)



Yes, I share your impression. I am getting skips and freezes on channels and programs that have never experienced any problems with before. This includes the Travel Channel HD, ABC Family HD and Disney HD. Also, the picture quality just seems less sharp than it was two, three weeks ago.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BkDude* /forum/post/16153711
> 
> 
> This has happened before on other channels...last night's recording of Mad Men on AMCHD did not record. It had a 12am start time and in my recorded programs it shows 11:59 - 11:59. Did TWC push out some sort of update at midnight? I'm in Brooklyn with a 8300HD. The really crap part is is that AMC isn't showing each episode more than once so it's gone forever...Thanks TWC!



Not that this is any consolation to you but Mad Men on AMC HD recorded properly for me in Manhattan. My box did freeze earlier in the day which required a reboot but it was fine by the evening. I think you just got unlucky.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bknight* /forum/post/16159785
> 
> 
> thanks for taking the time to do this, I am sure it helped. i had no problems with my 705 recordings on Friday night on the 8300HD.



Did House & 24 last night... both played smoothly (in TWC land that means only one or two small glitches per hour).


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16161404
> 
> 
> Did House & 24 last night... both played smoothly (in TWC land that means only one or two small glitches per hour).



And FOX5's morning news programs sounded FINE on 705 this morning, with no audio glitches or drops...first time in a LONG time, it seems.


----------



## lee7n

I woke up to ODN 3 this morning in S. Manhattan but really had little time to mess with it. I did notice box volume control does not seem to work. Did they get rid of that? I also noticed my signal was way better but that may be unrelated, I did see a TWC cable truck outside the building for the last couple of days


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/16162054
> 
> 
> I woke up to ODN 3 this morning in S. Manhattan but really had little time to mess with it. I did notice box volume control does not seem to work. Did they get rid of that? I also noticed my signal was way better but that may be unrelated, I did see a TWC cable truck outside the building for the last couple of days



I also got the update last night







It started about 1 A.M. it went on for about 1/2 hour.First i got firmware update, on the T.V. screen.it went up to 100 %.Next all numbers on the box.The last thing it booted. Every thing works.The new version is 3.1.0.11. Did any one get this??


----------



## slumpey326

did they fix the dolby digital shut off problem yet when using hdmi. This started happening after the most recent upgrade a few days ago. Was perfectly fine before the update


I.E. (Posted this last week)


TWC NYC digital audio question


after this new update that we had in nyc for time warner my dolby digital setting option on the cable box menu wont stay. I am using hdmi to tv for video and optical to receiver for audio. Before this update I had the audio option set to Dolby Digital and would get 5.1 just fine. When I would turn the tv and cable box off when I am not watching and then turn it back on when i want to watch again, everything stays,


Now when I set it to dolby digital, I get 5.1 but when I turn off the tv and turn it back on, it defaults to hdmi. It never did this before the update, would always stay on Dolby Digital setting. I have been using hdmi cable since the beginning.


anyone else having this problem.


----------



## wx27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/16162709
> 
> 
> I also got the update last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It started about 1 A.M. it went on for about 1/2 hour.First i got firmware update, on the T.V. screen.it went up to 100 %.Next all numbers on the box.The last thing it booted. Every thing works.The new version is 3.1.0.11. Did any one get this??



S. Manhattan - got the update overnight. Killed my external HD. Ugh...

I can see my previous recordings on the list, but can't play them. I wish these firmware "upgrades" were like Windows Updates where you can choose to delay installation until the right time. I'd rather have 2.x with working eSata support over series priority and new color scheme right now.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wx27* /forum/post/16163944
> 
> 
> S. Manhattan - got the update overnight. Killed my external HD. Ugh...
> 
> I can see my previous recordings on the list, but can't play them. I wish these firmware "upgrades" were like Windows Updates where you can choose to delay installation until the right time. I'd rather have 2.x with working eSata support over series priority and new color scheme right now.



I thought someone mentioned they had no issues with ODN3. Did you try unplugging and replugging it in? Maybe if you format it with your PC, the 8300 will format it again?


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wx27* /forum/post/16163944
> 
> 
> S. Manhattan - got the update overnight. Killed my external HD. Ugh...
> 
> I can see my previous recordings on the list, but can't play them. I wish these firmware "upgrades" were like Windows Updates where you can choose to delay installation until the right time. I'd rather have 2.x with working eSata support over series priority and new color scheme right now.



I can play all my recordings







I dont have esata







The new color scheme looks good.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/16165957
> 
> 
> I can play all my recordings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont have esata
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new color scheme looks good.



I agree all good, just checked everything out but my signal sucks again. I like the new color scheme as well, easier on the eye's but that is what you guys expected me to say







For the audio bar if you set audio to something besides HDMI and set the volume to variable the box volume is there. It was halfway so I raised it to full and switched back to HDMI which automatically locks volume to fixed, can't tell if it did anything but HDC owners may want to raise it to full. Actually as am I writing this the box just rebooted and it is showing all these numbers and is counting down from like 700. Another update? Finished ODN is at 3.1.0_11 which i think is the same as just a few minutes ago but the signal is back to good.


----------



## lee7n

Ugh updating again anyone else getting this? Gave TWC a call and he tells me this is "normal" so that was a waste why are they so clueless?


----------



## alleg23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/16166708
> 
> 
> Ugh updating again anyone else getting this? Gave TWC a call and he tells me this is "normal" so that was a waste why are they so clueless?



yeah, i notice it happened to one of my boxes twice.


----------



## jm4duryea

One mystery solved, for me at least. While the unt was recording a program, I decided to check the desk top diagnostics by tuning to 996. This caused my recording to just stop. Don't know if this has been discussed before, but it was a revelation to me.


----------



## oprig

My wife is watching American Idol 705 right now on our 8300HDC - it is being recorded via season recording. The DVR has stopped recording the show three times. She did not change channels. Just random.


----------



## oprig

So which genius at TWC decided that 10.45pm was a good time to send a firmware (cable card I think?) update to my DVR? Both American Idol and Law & Order recordings from this evening are now useless. I'm going to be hopping mad if the same thing happens during Lost tomorrow night!


----------



## TheDaveMan

Does anybody know what the status of HDNet/HDNet Movies is? Is it going to shut off at midnight?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheDaveMan* /forum/post/16167988
> 
> 
> Does anybody know what the status of HDNet/HDNet Movies is? Is it going to shut off at midnight?



message no longer on twc website - so it looks like we're ok


I wonder if/when they will add those other 2 channels.... the more the better...


----------



## wx27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/16165408
> 
> 
> I thought someone mentioned they had no issues with ODN3. Did you try unplugging and replugging it in? Maybe if you format it with your PC, the 8300 will format it again?



Nope. The others who thought ODN3 played nice with external drives have encountered problems now. Some guy posted a workaround which isn't very appealing. I may have to disconnect the drive until they hopefully get this fixed again. I may need to format it to get it to work later, but the point is that it looks like I can't read any of the recorded programs on it pre-update. I was saving up some episodes of 24 to watch later with a friend and now that's not accessible.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wx27* /forum/post/16163944
> 
> 
> S. Manhattan - got the update overnight. Killed my external HD. Ugh...
> 
> I can see my previous recordings on the list, but can't play them. I wish these firmware "upgrades" were like Windows Updates where you can choose to delay installation until the right time. I'd rather have 2.x with working eSata support over series priority and new color scheme right now.



FWIW, I have read a LOT of complaints about broken external drive support... the bad news is that is true for more than one 3.x ODN release.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/16168069
> 
> 
> message no longer on twc website - so it looks like we're ok
> 
> 
> I wonder if/when they will add those other 2 channels.... the more the better...



This morning, they ARE still there.


Haven't you noticed that a lot of those messages gets posted, then 2 days later they get removed?


Did a very quick scan to see if Smithsonian was there, but I didn't see it. Indeed, if they can they should... but then again, this is TWC.


BTW, I don't see much chatter on this, but I think it's now official, TWC is it's own company. *THEORETICALLY* that *SHOULD* mean they need to be far more competitive now they don't have a very rich structure above them on the corporate food chain.


----------



## lee7n

So much for samsung...

http://mediacenter.motorola.com/Cont...5&NewsAreaID=2


----------



## coreynyc

I want that yesterday!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/16171387
> 
> 
> So much for samsung...
> 
> http://mediacenter.motorola.com/Cont...5&NewsAreaID=2


----------



## slumpey326

how can you tell if you have ODN running. What is the easiest way to see.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slumpey326* /forum/post/16172303
> 
> 
> how can you tell if you have ODN running. What is the easiest way to see.



Go to channel 996, the version is on one of the pages. If the colors in the guide are different you got it. This is HDC only so if you have an HD it is still passport.


TWC expanding internet usage pricing

http://www.businessweek.com/technolo...s+%2B+analysis


----------



## pumpkin77

Okay I have been hit w/ the April Fool's JOKE, now let me go back to the way it was.


I got a Fanthom's Drive 1TB external last summer. Worked great, plug and play with tons of space for all the HD content. Now nothing can be accessed! It said 56% full but could not play anything nor record or pause live TV.


Obviously there was a "mandatory" software update. Perhap TWC got tired of everyone getting these DVR extender?! My list say 0%! After numerous hard and soft reboots, I finally unplugged my FD drive, Well all of the original shows recorded on the TWC box from last summer pre-eSata plays and now I can record shows using the plain old 20 hour box.


So are you telling me I can't watch my 24 or the SuperBowl I had taped and saved to watch over and over again is forever gone? Please help if anyone know if the FD drive can be used, saved, or needs to be sold and another dvr extender purchased? THANKS!


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alleg23* /forum/post/16167115
> 
> 
> yeah, i notice it happened to one of my boxes twice.



Is it still happenig on your HDC? mine is doing it yet again. Looks like it waited for me to get home last boot time was yesterday prior to this. Now it is updating cablecard firmware, it didn't do that the other times maybe that is why it kept trying. Must be my crappy signal


----------



## TravKoolBreeze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/16173120
> 
> 
> TWC expanding internet usage pricing
> 
> http://www.businessweek.com/technolo...s+%2B+analysis



From how the article states, NYC is not affected. But I would expect it come to the city some time down the road.


----------



## flacfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TravKoolBreeze* /forum/post/16174533
> 
> 
> From how the article states, NYC is not affected. But I would expect it come to the city some time down the road.



Hopefully, FIOS will be available then. Or maybe it's back to DSL...


These caps are ridiculous. I do monitor web traffic on occasions and if you leave some web sites open throughout the day it could easily generate traffic of a few hundred megabytes.


I can understand if they would charge "$1 for each gigabyte (GB)" and you pay $5 for the lowest cap, but that would most likely cost $29.99.


It's a bad idea anyway you look at it.


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flacfan* /forum/post/16174632
> 
> 
> Hopefully, FIOS will be available then. Or maybe it's back to DSL...
> 
> 
> These caps are ridiculous. I do monitor web traffic on occasions and if you leave some web sites open throughout the day it could easily generate traffic of a few hundred megabytes.
> 
> 
> I can understand if they would charge "$1 for each gigabyte (GB)" and you pay $5 for the lowest cap, but that would most likely cost $29.99.
> 
> 
> It's a bad idea anyway you look at it.



I should be getting FIOS by August. I can finally dump this crap of a companies service.


----------



## alleg23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/16174446
> 
> 
> Is it still happenig on your HDC? mine is doing it yet again. Looks like it waited for me to get home last boot time was yesterday prior to this. Now it is updating cablecard firmware, it didn't do that the other times maybe that is why it kept trying. Must be my crappy signal



nope, the one box got the "update" twice only.


----------



## gtsgts

I got the explorer 8300HDC and with that came Time Warner Mystro. Before my my explorer 8300HD, had passport. It was able to save an hour worth of program, that I could rewind & fast forward that channel without having to record anything. I could watch something from my list stop it, and return to the channel I was watching, and was able to rewind that channel. It was able to Pause live tv for up to an hour . Now with mystro once I swap channel via pip or watch something from my listing of recording, and stop it to go back to watch whatever channel I was watching that channel starts live, and can't be rewind, because it didn't store live tv for up to an hour. Is this how it's gonna be, or is my box damaged? I hope I worded this right, and people know what I'm talking about.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gtsgts* /forum/post/16174698
> 
> 
> I got the explorer 8300HDC and with that came Time Warner Mystro. Before my my explorer 8300HD, had passport. It was able to save an hour worth of program, that I could rewind & fast forward that channel without having to record anything. I could watch something from my list stop it, and return to the channel I was watching, and was able to rewind that channel. It was able to Pause live tv for up to an hour . Now with mystro once I swap channel via pip or watch something from my listing of recording, and stop it to go back to watch whatever channel I was watching that channel starts live, and can't be rewind, because it didn't store live tv for up to an hour. Is this how it's gonna be, or is my box damaged? I hope I worded this right, and people know what I'm talking about.



This is called the buffer. And the 8300HDC, according to reports, does not allow you to flip between buffers and rewind as you could on the 8300HD.


----------



## gtsgts

Damn, that sucks. So is it the box, and not the software? If so you think I could bring the 8300HDC back, and get them to give me a 8300HD? I really don't like this 8300HDC with mystro.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gtsgts* /forum/post/16174761
> 
> 
> Damn, that sucks. So is it the box, and not the software? If so you think I could bring the 8300HDC back, and get them to give me a 8300HD? I really don't like this 8300HDC with mystro.



Nope -- it's the software. Navigator/"Mystro" does not support spooling the 2nd channel on the "back" tuner.


Take the HDC back and ask for an 8300HD. They often have them there at 23rd St.


----------



## gtsgts

Damn, is the general consensus of mystro is that it suck? I hope so, and that the complaints are so loud that Time Warner will have no choice, but to fix it. I think it terrible. The start over feature is horrible also, because you can't rewind or fast forward. Everything takes forever. It's so slow. Does the 8300hdc at least have more storage space than the 8300hd did? sorry for all the questions, I'm just so annoyed with this thing right now. :lol


----------



## king of k1ngs

FX On Demand coming soon

http://www.multichannel.com/article/...nd_Lineups.php


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *king of k1ngs* /forum/post/16175166
> 
> 
> FX On Demand coming soon
> 
> http://www.multichannel.com/article/...nd_Lineups.php



We already have it.

Just added last week


ch 1009 - Primetime onDemand -- and HD on ch 699 OnDemand Showcase


----------



## wx27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pumpkin77* /forum/post/16174132
> 
> 
> So are you telling me I can't watch my 24 or the SuperBowl I had taped and saved to watch over and over again is forever gone? Please help if anyone know if the FD drive can be used, saved, or needs to be sold and another dvr extender purchased? THANKS!



It's "funny" that I see half the people on these boards cheering that they finally got ODN 3.x while the other half is cursing getting ODN 3.x, the latter being people that had an external drive hooked up. I lost 8 unwatched episodes of 24 this week when we got the oh-so-great update.


Anyways, I ended up disconnecting my drive, rebooting, seeing the show list contain only the shows that had recorded to the internal drive, unplugging the DVR, reconnected the drive, plugged the DVR back in, and got to a state where it seems like the DVR sees the external drive, but thinks it is empty. I added a series recording for ESPN-News set to keep only one episode, so the DVR is perpetually recording that channel to get around the sleep mode bug that seems to be back. Since 3.x has series priority, I threw this to the lowest priority so if I ever have two real shows I want recorded simultaneously the DVR will prioritize correctly.


The other bug that 3.x has which affects me is the audio setting reverting back to HDMI audio instead of staying with dolby digital (I use the coax out to connect to my audio receiver). I thought perhaps by leaving the DVR on all the time the setting would stick, but it turns out that it's the HDMI connection to the TV that flips this setting. TV off, setting is still the same. TV back on, the DVR reinitiates the HDMI handshake, and then the DVR audio setting changes back to HDMI. A bit annoying.


----------



## peterlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gtsgts* /forum/post/16174948
> 
> 
> Damn, is the general consensus of mystro is that it suck? I hope so, and that the complaints are so loud that Time Warner will have no choice, but to fix it. I think it terrible. The start over feature is horrible also, because you can't rewind or fast forward. Everything takes forever. It's so slow. Does the 8300hdc at least have more storage space than the 8300hd did? sorry for all the questions, I'm just so annoyed with this thing right now. :lol



Just replace it for an 8300HD. You asked and someone already responded that yes, you can go to the Time Warner service center and get an 8300HD.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/16175438
> 
> 
> We already have it.
> 
> Just added last week
> 
> 
> ch 1009 - Primetime onDemand -- and HD on ch 699 OnDemand Showcase



So FX OnDemand HD shares space with other stuff? Ah, now I see...on the SD side it shares the channel with NBC, CBS and has pretty much no content (3 movies and 3 epi9sodes of Damages, that's it for FX ODDO)


As for 699, we know it's not available to 83200HD/Passport users... is it because it's a SDV channel?


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16178634
> 
> 
> So FX OnDemand HD shares space with other stuff? Ah, now I see...on the SD side it shares the channel with NBC, CBS and has pretty much no content (3 movies and 3 epi9sodes of Damages, that's it for FX ODDO)
> 
> 
> As for 699, we know it's not available to 83200HD/Passport users... is it because it's a SDV channel?



I highly doubt it is SDV, in the HDC diagnostics it shows the SDV state and it is always not intialized


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16178634
> 
> 
> So FX OnDemand HD shares space with other stuff? Ah, now I see...on the SD side it shares the channel with NBC, CBS and has pretty much no content (3 movies and 3 epi9sodes of Damages, that's it for FX ODDO)
> 
> 
> As for 699, we know it's not available to 83200HD/Passport users... is it because it's a SDV channel?



"share space"??

It's just a menu.


All of the SD OnDemand content is sent to us in the same bandwidth range (if you've ever look at my spreadsheet....)

Not sure what frequencies are used for HD OnDemand... but I'm sure its 'shared' between ch 699 and 700 (once again... they're just menus)


And from what I can tell, they chose to just not make it available to the non-HDC boxes.. its just a "minor" software thing (unless the non-HDC boxes/software really cant handle HD onDemand for some reason.....)


Also, OnDemand is technically a form of SDV if you just think about how it works....


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slumpey326* /forum/post/16163370
> 
> 
> did they fix the dolby digital shut off problem yet when using hdmi. This started happening after the most recent upgrade a few days ago. Was perfectly fine before the update
> 
> 
> I.E. (Posted this last week)
> 
> 
> TWC NYC digital audio question
> 
> 
> after this new update that we had in nyc for time warner my dolby digital setting option on the cable box menu wont stay. I am using hdmi to tv for video and optical to receiver for audio. Before this update I had the audio option set to Dolby Digital and would get 5.1 just fine. When I would turn the tv and cable box off when I am not watching and then turn it back on when i want to watch again, everything stays,
> 
> 
> Now when I set it to dolby digital, I get 5.1 but when I turn off the tv and turn it back on, it defaults to hdmi. It never did this before the update, would always stay on Dolby Digital setting. I have been using hdmi cable since the beginning.
> 
> 
> anyone else having this problem.



Same problem here in North Carolina. They are sending a tech out Saturday to fix it. Yeah, right. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## slumpey326

posq, please keep me posted. I hate having to switch it to dolby digital each time I turn on the cable box


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Just caught a post in another forum that someone in NC has received a Samsung 3090 DVR... so I guess us being first is in the crapper.


The only info passed on is that it did come with a 320G drive and it had some very odd version of ODN, not the 2.x or 3.x series, but something like "1197."


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gtsgts* /forum/post/16174948
> 
> 
> Damn, is the general consensus of mystro is that it suck? I hope so, and that the complaints are so loud that Time Warner will have no choice, but to fix it. I think it terrible. The start over feature is horrible also, because you can't rewind or fast forward. Everything takes forever. It's so slow. Does the 8300hdc at least have more storage space than the 8300hd did? sorry for all the questions, I'm just so annoyed with this thing right now. :lol



The complaints have been loud. And Time Warner *is* "fixing" it -- note all of the posts with the major updates in the last week. Of course whenever they "fix" something they seem to break a few other major things.


----------



## slumpey326

yeah, this past update caused a bad problem now with dolby digital and hdmi. It doesnt stay anymore when your turn the cable box off, defaults back to hdmi each time. This never happened before the update, worked perfectly fine.


Is there an email address that we can contact TWC about this problem.


----------



## wx27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slumpey326* /forum/post/16189988
> 
> 
> yeah, this past update caused a bad problem now with dolby digital and hdmi. It doesnt stay anymore when your turn the cable box off, defaults back to hdmi each time. This never happened before the update, worked perfectly fine.



This *might* have been intentional, however undesired by some of us. The flip doesn't just come from shutting the cable box off. It also reverts to HDMI audio if you leave the cable box on, but switch the TV off then on. It seems like any time the cable box and TV do an HDMI handshake, the audio setting switches to HDMI. Maybe this is to preempt customers from asking why they don't get any sound through their TV speakers if they hook up their TV via HDMI and don't have a separate audio receiver in their setup.


I wonder why they just don't pass the dolby digital audio through both the HDMI and other digital (coax/optical) ports.


----------



## slumpey326

everything worked perfectly fine right until this update. I was using hdmi (to tv) for video and optical (to receiver) for audio, set my cable box audio option to dolby digitial and got 5.1. When I would turn the box & tv on and off the dolby digital option would stay.


Now when I turn the tv and cable box on and off, the audio defaults to hdmi eventhough I switch it to dolby digital each time. When it would be set on dolby digital, I would get 5.1 just fine. just goes away when I shut everything off.


my tv doesnt have speakers, get sound via my receiver.



this sucks. I hope they fix it soon. Is there any work around besides switching to component cables which I wont do because my tv was professionally calibrated for hdmi inputs.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16187132
> 
> 
> Just caught a post in another forum that someone in NC has received a Samsung 3090 DVR... so I guess us being first is in the crapper.
> 
> 
> The only info passed on is that it did come with a 320G drive and it had some very odd version of ODN, not the 2.x or 3.x series, but something like "1197."



Who will be number two to get Samsung 3090 DVR ???


----------



## MacAlert

I just realized how crappy TWC HD looks. Sooooo compressed it's disgusting.


----------



## TravKoolBreeze

Most recent one



> Quote:
> Manhattan, Brooklyn/Queens and Mount Vernon
> 
> 
> April 3rd, 2009
> 
> 
> Time Warner Cable’s agreements with programmers and broadcasters to carry their services and stations routinely expire from time to time. We are usually able to obtain renewals or extensions of such agreements, but in order to comply with applicable regulations, we must inform you when an agreement is about to expire. The following agreements are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services/stations in the near future:
> 
> 
> Azteca America, BBC on Demand, Chinese Channel, Chinese Cinema, CV Network, E!, Fuel TV, Great American Country (GAC), Game Show Network, HD Net, HD Net Movies, HITN, Lifetime, NBA TV, ShopNBC, Style, Supercanal, The Arabic Channel, RTVi, RAI, NGTV, TV Japan, TV Polonia, WABC TV Plus, Weather Channel, and WPIX.
> 
> 
> In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned:
> 
> 
> The previously announced possible removal of HD Net, ch. 798 and HD Net Movies, ch. 797, on or about March 31, 2009 will not occur at this time. Accordingly, we will not be replacing these channels with Smithsonian HD and MAV TV HD. However, we are currently involved in discussions regarding Smithsonian HD. While we cannot guarantee that we will reach an agreement, we are listing Smithsonian HD, ch. 789 here in the event that we are able to start carrying them in the future. This service will be part of the HD Xtra tier.
> 
> 
> The previously announced inclusion of the Disney Channel to the DTV en Espanol Basic package will now occur on April 1, 2009 in both standard and HD format. The Disney Channel will remain on channels 49 and 749, respectively in Manhattan and Brooklyn and Queens and on channels 37 and 737, respectively in Mount Vernon.
> 
> 
> The previously scheduled launch of Telemundo HD on April 23, 2009, in Manhattan, Brooklyn and Queens on ch. 747 and in Mount Vernon on ch. 717 has been postponed until May 1, 2009.



I notice the Viacom channels are not listed as channels they may have to drop. Hope that means a deal has been made and those HD channels will show soon.


----------



## andgarden




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TravKoolBreeze* /forum/post/16192355
> 
> 
> Most recent one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I notice the Viacom channels are not listed as channels they may have to drop. Hope that means a deal has been made and those HD channels will show soon.



Exactly what I was thinking. Seems like they have the space now. . .


----------



## carl2680




MacAlert said:


> I just realized how crappy TWC HD looks. Sooooo compressed it's disgusting.[/Q
> 
> did you realize that just now? Its been that way for a long time with the exception of the locals. A couple of months ago the decided to leave HBOHD in the 2/1 QAM ,and the channel was looking stunning, then they switched back to the old way of 3/1 QAM, and we have the same old story.


----------



## hdtvfan2005




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gtsgts* /forum/post/16174948
> 
> 
> Damn, is the general consensus of mystro is that it suck? I hope so, and that the complaints are so loud that Time Warner will have no choice, but to fix it. I think it terrible. The start over feature is horrible also, because you can't rewind or fast forward. Everything takes forever. It's so slow. Does the 8300hdc at least have more storage space than the 8300hd did? sorry for all the questions, I'm just so annoyed with this thing right now. :lol



There is a Samsung HD-DVR thats being tested. Some markets just got them in. The SMT-H3090 has home networking but thats disabled. It can use DLNA or TWC may have ordered the MoCA option. The SMT-H3090 does have a 320 GB HDD which is nice. That means you get 35 to 37.5 hours of HD if you factor in the buffering system. Should have 2x the SD space but it's listed at 90 hours. That probably factors the buffer and a bit rate thats much higher than TWC NYC's. Same guide as the 8300HDC but it's now stretched to 16:9. It does have better specs. Has 2x the CPU and 3x the RAM as the 8300HDC.


----------



## ANGEL 35

Does any one know if or when we in NYC will be able to get 3090??


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdtvfan2005* /forum/post/16193733
> 
> 
> There is a Samsung HD-DVR thats being tested. Some markets just got them in. The SMT-H3090 has home networking but thats disabled. It can use DLNA or TWC may have ordered the MoCA option. The SMT-H3090 does have a 320 GB HDD which is nice. That means you get 35 to 37.5 hours of HD if you factor in the buffering system. Should have 2x the SD space but it's listed at 90 hours. That probably factors the buffer and a bit rate thats much higher than TWC NYC's. Same guide as the 8300HDC but it's now stretched to 16:9. It does have better specs. Has 2x the CPU and 3x the RAM as the 8300HDC.



And based on one post I read from someone who has one, it has a different ODN version than what is commonly deployed. Most of what we hear about is 2.x and 3.x, but the 3090 has something like "1197" or thereabouts. In any case, it's the NC market that seems to be first area of deployment.


Well, I did read a post like that, BUT there's a guy who is continuing to keep folks in the Navigator thread informed... and he does have "SMT-H3090 ODN v3.1.0_1."


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/16194520
> 
> 
> Does any one know if or when we in NYC will be able to get 3090??



The rumor has been this summer.


----------



## MacAlert




carl2680 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacAlert* /forum/post/16191902
> 
> 
> I just realized how crappy TWC HD looks. Sooooo compressed it's disgusting.[/Q
> 
> did you realize that just now? Its been that way for a long time with the exception of the locals. A couple of months ago the decided to leave HBOHD in the 2/1 QAM ,and the channel was looking stunning, then they switched back to the old way of 3/1 QAM, and we have the same old story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've known but it looked really bad on my new 46" TV. Blacks looked horrible.
Click to expand...


----------



## trublu

been having multiple issues recently. Audio/video dropouts and dvr issues. Anyone had good/bad experience with RCN? thinking about switching.


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *trublu* /forum/post/16195190
> 
> 
> been having multiple issues recently. Audio/video dropouts and dvr issues. Anyone had good/bad experience with RCN? thinking about switching.



Didn't have RCN issues a few months back while getting both RCN/TWC (awaiting TWC's 100-channel bump.) But not having serious issues--some audio drops--with TWC at mid-town east Manhattan with a vintage 8300HD. PQ was similar between them. -- John


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slumpey326* /forum/post/16190654
> 
> 
> everything worked perfectly fine right until this update. I was using hdmi (to tv) for video and optical (to receiver) for audio, set my cable box audio option to dolby digitial and got 5.1. When I would turn the box & tv on and off the dolby digital option would stay.
> 
> 
> Now when I turn the tv and cable box on and off, the audio defaults to hdmi eventhough I switch it to dolby digital each time. When it would be set on dolby digital, I would get 5.1 just fine. just goes away when I shut everything off.
> 
> 
> my tv doesnt have speakers, get sound via my receiver.
> 
> 
> 
> this sucks. I hope they fix it soon. Is there any work around besides switching to component cables which I wont do because my tv was professionally calibrated for hdmi inputs.



The TWC just left my house without a solution other than using component cables. This pissed me off, so I did my rant and rave about how much I spend with TWC and how bad they suck, and even told him about how my computer thinks I'm in the UK because RoadRunner has a known routing problem which has persisted over two weeks.


He DID call me back a few minutes after he'd left and actually had some good news. This problem is unique to the OPAC boxes, SA8300HDC, and does not appear to be an issue with older boxes. He said they would get me an older box, but it will take a couple of days to find one. In the mean time, I guess I better watch all my DVR'd programming.


----------



## carl2680




MacAlert said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/16193615
> 
> 
> 
> I've known but it looked really bad on my new 46" TV. Blacks looked horrible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of TV do you have?, I don't think the problem is with the TV. TWC just compress the channels too much that a unconverted dvd player looks sharper that their HD channels.
Click to expand...


----------



## MacAlert




carl2680 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacAlert* /forum/post/16194901
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of TV do you have?, I don't think the problem is with the TV. TWC just compress the channels too much that a unconverted dvd player looks sharper that their HD channels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, just stating my opinions here.
Click to expand...


----------



## xolan99

Bah!


I just traded in my 8300HD for an 8300HDC box today...wholly lag time batman.


Does anyone experience this? Whenever I change channels, or use the guide or type in channel numbers there is a much, much more noticeable lag in activity compared with the 8300.


Anyone else experiencing this? Any tips?


----------



## slumpey326

Does the 23rd TWC location still have any 8300 DVR boxes, supposely these boxes dont have the audio problems that the 8300HDCs have.


Is there any real difference between the 8300 HD DVR & 8300HDC DVR


----------



## JeffMoney

did TWC even fix the bug where when you order a event on channel 350 in HD and since i have another tv thats a non-hd on channel 301 . twc will double bill you by mistake. bc there software sux ..how can they not fix this problem when its the same event at the same time, so everytime i have to call them back to credit me..UNREAL


----------



## peterlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacAlert* /forum/post/16191902
> 
> 
> I just realized how crappy TWC HD looks. Sooooo compressed it's disgusting.



It is extraordinary how dramatic the change is in such a short period of time. Right now, I am watching this week's AMC HD show of Mad Men and it just looks drab; colors don't pop, details isn't sharp. I have the HD broadcast of Mad Men from two weeks ago still saved on the DVR and the difference is like night and day. Time Warner must have upped the compression in the last week or two. I'd bet good money that all the compression, audio and video problems many have experienced recently is tied to a rollout of the higher compression.


----------



## andgarden

It's bad, alright. Softness combined with constant mosquito noise. Heck, it looks like what TWC does to its SD digitals. Arguably this isn't really HD.


I guess they figure that they'll get 1/3 more bandwidth, and almost no one will notice. I doubt it will ever get any better than this.


----------



## justlou

I haven't seen it posted, so:


"The previously announced possible removal of HD Net, ch. 798 and HD Net Movies, ch. 797, on or about March 31, 2009 will not occur at this time. Accordingly, we will not be replacing these channels with Smithsonian HD and MAV TV HD. However, we are currently involved in discussions regarding Smithsonian HD. While we cannot guarantee that we will reach an agreement, we are listing Smithsonian HD, ch. 789 here in the event that we are able to start carrying them in the future. This service will be part of the HD Xtra tier."


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justlou* /forum/post/16206256
> 
> 
> I haven't seen it posted, so:
> 
> 
> "The previously announced possible removal of HD Net, ch. 798 and HD Net Movies, ch. 797, on or about March 31, 2009 will not occur at this time. Accordingly, we will not be replacing these channels with Smithsonian HD and MAV TV HD. However, we are currently involved in discussions regarding Smithsonian HD. While we cannot guarantee that we will reach an agreement, we are listing Smithsonian HD, ch. 789 here in the event that we are able to start carrying them in the future. This service will be part of the HD Xtra tier."



Look harder









http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...5#post16192355


----------



## carl2680




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andgarden* /forum/post/16205216
> 
> 
> It's bad, alright. Softness combined with constant mosquito noise. Heck, it looks like what TWC does to its SD digitals. Arguably this isn't really HD.
> 
> 
> I guess they figure that they'll get 1/3 more bandwidth, and almost no one will notice. I doubt it will ever get any better than this.



It will not get better, in fact it will get worse in June. The rumor is that they are planning to launch a bunch of channels in june alone with the Launch of MSNBCHD. All their so called hd channels are basically a 16x9 picture without detail, or pop in the colors, a lot bur, audio drops.


----------



## andgarden




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/16207104
> 
> 
> It will not get better, in fact it will get worse in June. The rumor is that they are planning to launch a bunch of channels in june alone with the Launch of MSNBCHD. All their so called hd channels are basically a 16x9 picture without detail, or pop in the colors, a lot bur, audio drops.



Well, we all want more channels. Once the Viacom nets are added, we'll have the vast majority of expanded basic in HD.


TWC has the bandwidth to make everything look better, but they've made a business decision to reserve it. It's too bad: if each HD channel got half of the bandwidth a former analog did, they would all look pretty good.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andgarden* /forum/post/16207427
> 
> 
> Well, we all want more channels. Once the Viacom nets are added, we'll have the vast majority of expanded basic in HD.
> 
> 
> TWC has the bandwidth to make everything look better, but they've made a business decision to reserve it. It's too bad: if each HD channel got half of the bandwidth a former analog did, they would all look pretty good.



much of the 'unused' bandwidth is likely going to HD Ondemand and Start Over......


I haven't really looked into it recently (not easy to do anymore....)


----------



## kgrayAVS

Hi all - bit of a newbie to this thread. I recently upgraded my standard def TWC box to an HD box and was given the Samsung SMT-H3050 (I don't need a DVR box because I use an external DVR).


When I got the new samsung box, my TVGOS (TV Guide for my external DVR) stopped downloading. Also - there is lag-time when changing channels. I can't tell if the Picture Quality has changed because I'm using a small set right now while my primary is replaced.


Can anyone tell me:


1. Is the SMT-H3050 a good HD box? If not, can I ask them to give me a different one? Which one is best (non DVR preferred since I already have an external one)


2. Does anybody know anything about the lag-time or the TVGOS disappearing from my external DVR as a result of upgrading to this Samsung SMT-H3050 box?


Thanks all!


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kgrayAVS* /forum/post/16208142
> 
> 
> Hi all - bit of a newbie to this thread. I recently upgraded my standard def TWC box to an HD box and was given the Samsung SMT-H3050 (I don't need a DVR box because I use an external DVR).
> 
> 
> When I got the new samsung box, my TVGOS (TV Guide for my external DVR) stopped downloading. Also - there is lag-time when changing channels. I can't tell if the Picture Quality has changed because I'm using a small set right now while my primary is replaced.
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me:
> 
> 
> 1. Is the SMT-H3050 a good HD box? If not, can I ask them to give me a different one? Which one is best (non DVR preferred since I already have an external one)
> 
> 
> 2. Does anybody know anything about the lag-time or the TVGOS disappearing from my external DVR as a result of upgrading to this Samsung SMT-H3050 box?
> 
> 
> Thanks all!



Change output resolution to 1080i only that will help a great deal, the lag is caused by going from say 720p to 1080i or vice versa. Should be fine complaints about Navigator are mostly about the DVR functions


----------



## hdtvfan2005

I don't know if TWC NYC is going to deploy the SMT-H3090. I think they will skip that and go straight to the 3260 and 3270. The 3260 is a newer HD STB from Samsung with MPEG-4 and better specs. The 3270 is newer than the SMT-H3090 and probably includes MPEG-4, a 320 GB HDD, and other new features







. Both are probably in testing. TWC San Diego will be deploying them shortly.


----------



## hdtvfan2005




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16194621
> 
> 
> The rumor has been this summer.



Rumor has it that it will be the 3270. That box is of course newer than the 3090.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdtvfan2005* /forum/post/16209022
> 
> 
> Rumor has it that it will be the 3270. That box is of course newer than the 3090.



Well, it seems 320G equipped 3090s are actually rolling out in the NC area...


----------



## hdtvfan2005

Yes but San Diego is testing a newer version for some reason. No idea how they got a newer version. The specs however are mostly the same. It has a 320 GB HDD and home networking. It's a black box and it's newer. Don't know how much newer but it's new and improved. The reason why TWC is deploying Samsung boxes is simply due to Cisco QC. When Cisco bought out Scientific Atlanta the QC has dropped down considerably. They simply were making them as fast as they could with very little testing. When the HDC boxes came out they would get a ton of them back due to problems.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdtvfan2005* /forum/post/16209326
> 
> 
> Yes but San Diego is testing a newer version for some reason. No idea how they got a newer version. The specs however are mostly the same. It has a 320 GB HDD and home networking. It's a black box and it's newer. Don't know how much newer but it's new and improved. The reason why TWC is deploying Samsung boxes is simply due to Cisco QC. When Cisco bought out Scientific Atlanta the QC has dropped down considerably. They simply were making them as fast as they could with very little testing. When the HDC boxes came out they would get a ton of them back due to problems.



I find it difficult to believe Cisco would take over a company and then throw it in the toilet but you never know, from what I have read TWC is working with motorola on a multi-room dvr as well. I am interested in the box with the most hard drive space basically


----------



## hdtvfan2005

The Samsung 3270 can have up to a 320 GB HDD. The DCX3400-M series can have up to a 320 GB HDD. TWC has been mentioning 35 hours of HD which means they are ordering DVR's with 320 GB HDD's. Actually the HDC boxes are known to be bad. My 8300HDC has done well but it has it's issues. The 32xx Samsung boxes are doing great in testing. They also have their issues.


Edit: The San Diego/Desert Cities division are planning on testing a Motorola HD-DVR. San Diego has a SA headend and a Motorola area further north.


----------



## jm4duryea

I have the 8300HDC. For some reason it won't record channel 707 tonight. The DVR lists it as recording, but if I try to play all I get is a black screen and it won't display the info bar either. If I watch the channel live and display the info bar, it doesn't show any buffering. Anybody else experiencing this. BTW, I am able to record on other channels.


----------



## CynKennard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jm4duryea* /forum/post/16211868
> 
> 
> I have the 8300HDC. For some reason it won't record channel 707 tonight. The DVR lists it as recording, but if I try to play all I get is a black screen and it won't display the info bar either. If I watch the channel live and display the info bar, it doesn't show any buffering. Anybody else experiencing this. BTW, I am able to record on other channels.



Channel 707 went down a little after 5 p.m. It was up at 8 p.m. I recorded "Dancing..." and watched the first 20 minutes. It was fine. I am using an 8300HD.


Cynthia


----------



## carl2680




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andgarden* /forum/post/16207427
> 
> 
> Well, we all want more channels. Once the Viacom nets are added, we'll have the vast majority of expanded basic in HD.
> 
> 
> TWC has the bandwidth to make everything look better, but they've made a business decision to reserve it. It's too bad: if each HD channel got half of the bandwidth a former analog did, they would all look pretty good.



Like Berk32 said most of the bandwidth is going to on demand and star over, so you will continue watching the 3/1 Hd lite show my friend. I know that one analog is equal to 2 hd channels with full badwidth, and no compression. I don't know how much star over takes, but even since they did deploy it,I have been having a lot of audio drops, blur, and picture freeze.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/16212477
> 
> 
> Like Berk32 said most of the bandwidth is going to on demand and star over, so you will continue watching the 3/1 Hd lite show my friend. I know that one analog is equal to 2 hd channels with full badwidth, and no compression. I don't know how much star over takes, but even since they did deploy it,I have been having a lot of audio drops, blur, and picture freeze.



Thats not completely true....


Many cable networks themselves dont send out their HD signal using the full 19mbps... many come in to TWC at 14mbps.... some as low as 12 mbps... so TWC isn't doing anything to them...



(and starz on demand adds nothing.... all SD ondemand gets the same space as always... 4 QAM channels)


----------



## TheDaveMan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slumpey326* /forum/post/16197731
> 
> 
> Does the 23rd TWC location still have any 8300 DVR boxes, supposely these boxes dont have the audio problems that the 8300HDCs have.
> 
> 
> Is there any real difference between the 8300 HD DVR & 8300HDC DVR



I'm not an expert on the differences, although there do seem to be a lot of "8300HD snobs" ;-) around here. About 2.5 weeks ago I was offered a refurbished 8300HD at 23rd street, so it looks like they had a bunch as recently as then.


----------



## G1Ravage

The Mets were looking great on SNY HD yesterday. Video was gorgeous.


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G1Ravage* /forum/post/16212772
> 
> 
> The Mets were looking great on SNY HD yesterday. Video was gorgeous.



All the sports channels look great for some reason. It's all the other channels that look horrible.


----------



## duke20220

Anyone having any issues on UES around 96th?


Woke up this morning to find both Cable & Internet are out.


----------



## jm4duryea




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CynKennard* /forum/post/16212256
> 
> 
> Channel 707 went down a little after 5 p.m. It was up at 8 p.m. I recorded "Dancing..." and watched the first 20 minutes. It was fine. I am using an 8300HD.
> 
> 
> Cynthia



I too was able to watch the channel w/o problem. It just wouldn't record for me or live buffer so that I could rewind.


----------



## carl2680




Berk32 said:


> Thats not completely true....
> 
> 
> Many cable networks themselves dont send out their HD signal using the full 19mbps... many come in to TWC at 14mbps.... some as low as 12 mbps... so TWC isn't doing anything to them...
> 
> 
> 
> (and starz on demand adds nothing.... all SD ondemand gets the same space as always... 4 QAM channels)[/QUO
> 
> different in quality.
> 
> 
> To me that is a joke, of course they compress the cable channels like Comcast. if your statement were true then how come the HD channels via TWC look mediocre, when you compare them with Verizon Fios and Directv.


----------



## coreynyc

Just a reminder folks...


the MLB Extra Innings free preview is this week, Game HD included.


Coincidentally, we also have access to another sport that is located just above MLB i*N* the c*H*annel *L*ineup.


----------



## trublu




carl2680 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/16212538
> 
> 
> Thats not completely true....
> 
> 
> Many cable networks themselves dont send out their HD signal using the full 19mbps... many come in to TWC at 14mbps.... some as low as 12 mbps... so TWC isn't doing anything to them...
> 
> 
> 
> (and starz on demand adds nothing.... all SD ondemand gets the same space as always... 4 QAM channels)[/QUO
> 
> different in quality.
> 
> 
> To me that is a joke, of course they compress the cable channels like Comcast. if your statement were true then *how come the HD channels via TWC look mediocre, when you compare them with Verizon Fios and Directv.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great point. even palladia doesn't look great anymore. it's all pixelated and blocky. towards the end of the month i'm gonna try and figure out pros and cos of switching to rcn. access to setenta and espn360 is already enticing in itself.
Click to expand...


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheDaveMan* /forum/post/16212650
> 
> 
> I'm not an expert on the differences, although there do seem to be a lot of "8300HD snobs" ;-) around here. About 2.5 weeks ago I was offered a refurbished 8300HD at 23rd street, so it looks like they had a bunch as recently as then.




The 8300 old style legacy boxes, also known as the Passport box, will be flashed with the MDN navigator software by May 31st.


The only place to find an 8300 box right now is in Manhattan but it doesn’t matter, they will all be 'crapagatored' by June 1st, if all goes as scheduled. The recordings on the hard drives will not be affected.


This information was told to me from a knowledgeable service technician.


----------



## frischa

Has anyone tried calling Time Warner and been getting busy signals, my new wonderful HDC box seems to have died while I was out this afternoon


----------



## cap_167




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *frischa* /forum/post/16218289
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried calling Time Warner and been getting busy signals, my new wonderful HDC box seems to have died while I was out this afternoon



Apparently this afternoon my box is having trouble too, it loads up and then says it can't receive data. Tried calling and I also get the busy signal too.


----------



## coreynyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/16212538
> 
> 
> Thats not completely true....
> 
> 
> Many cable networks themselves dont send out their HD signal using the full 19mbps... many come in to TWC at 14mbps.... some as low as 12 mbps... so TWC isn't doing anything to them...
> 
> 
> 
> (and starz on demand adds nothing.... all SD ondemand gets the same space as always... 4 QAM channels)[/QUO
> 
> different in quality.
> 
> 
> To me that is a joke, of course they compress the cable channels like Comcast. if your statement were true then how come the HD channels via TWC look mediocre, when you compare them with Verizon Fios and Directv.



I recorded Speed Racer on Cinemax and stoped watching after 10 min. I knew it wasn't a good movie but I wanted to see it anyway. But with all the fast motion in that movie came tons of blocky pixelation courtesy of TWC. It was impossible to watch.


----------



## frischa

I got through finally and they claimed it was a Manhattanwide problem.


----------



## rocketman08

Just got home from work and my box is dead too... just sits there displaying "APP" on the LED screen. Tried rebooting and starts up as normal then the TV goes blank and "APP" is back on the screen again.


Is this the problem others are having today?


----------



## JeffWilson

I am having the same cable box problem with my 8300HD DVR box. However, after trying 50 times, I finally got thru to TW. There was a message saynig they were aware of the problem and (I swear) they said DO NOT REBOOT YOUR BOX. THIS MAY CAUSE INTERRUPTION OF SERVICE. Can they be serious? What do they expect people to do when they find their box locked up with an APP in the display. On top of that, you can't contact TW to ask what to do! Just amazing. When the helll is FIOS coming to Englewood, NJ!?


----------



## TomNYC

Yes, same problem here as well. I tried rebooting (before I knew there was a problem) and now it's locked up on "Alt".


----------



## ANGEL 35

QUOTE=frischa;16218436]I got through finally and they claimed it was a Manhattanwide problem.[/quote]

I had no problems with my 8300HDS at any time.







knock on wood)


----------



## parkds

I am also having the same cable box issues. My box was stuck on APP. I tried turning it off and back on in case it had gotten stuck or something. Now it is stuck on AIT (the screen before APP). It seems like the necessary data for the OCAP application isn't coming through....or something like that. I cannot get through to TWC via phone or their online chat as hard as I might try. What a great company! I have been trying to get through since 5:30.


----------



## slumpey326

got home from work and mine is stuck on APP. I live on the UWS. What does this mean.


what is their support phone number. This is ridiculous. First dolby digital audio problems with the update last week, now this.


----------



## rocketman08

OK... well at least it's not just me then ;-) Tried calling but it's just busy... obviously everyone is calling up now.


When the lines do open up I'm certainly going to milk this for all I can get with customer service (eg "so how much of a refund am I going to get for the nonexistent service I paid for this month")... I suggest everyone else does the same ;-)


Also, who want's to bet how long until we start seeing FIOS adverts taking advantage of this and talking about their "rock solid network" blah blah blah ;-)


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/16218156
> 
> 
> The 8300 old style legacy boxes, also known as the Passport box, will be flashed with the ODN navigator software by May 31st.
> 
> 
> The only place to find an 8300 box right now is in Manhattan but it doesn't matter, they will all be 'crapagatored' by June 1st, if all goes as scheduled. The recordings on the hard drives will not be affected.
> 
> 
> This information was told to me from a knowledgeable service technician.



If that's true I suggest you guys get HDC's. It has 128 megs ram as opposed to the 64 megs ram in the HD. I would imagine it will run slow with so little memory. This should be interesting


----------



## parkds

Happily only my cable box seems to be suffering. The cable cards do not seem to have any issues. The recorded message says the issue is only above west 79th and only has to do with VOD and MLB service. Still on hold for a rep. BTW: I am on the UWS.


----------



## slumpey326

talk to rep, big cable outage on uws


----------



## bigd86

Both my Navigator boxes went out with APP-without trying to reboot-but my Passport boxes are fine. It figures!!!


----------



## JeffWilson

It's not just the UWS...or just Manhattan! I am in Englewood, NJ and I have the exxact same problem. More lies.


----------



## parkds

My rep said the issue is with all of Northern Manhattan and only Northern Manhattan then she hung up. That is after being on hold ten minutes hearing that the only current issues are with VOD.


----------



## slumpey326

I think it is coming back now, my box is counting down


----------



## rocketman08

same here... just started... I'm on 8 now


----------



## slumpey326

clock is back, but when I turn on the tv and cable box there is no picture. Guess they are still having problems.


----------



## JeffWilson

Yea, it finally comes back, but now I have no picture!! I have the time on the box and it changes channels, but nothing is showing on the screen except for the banner with the channel and show name. I tried using the DVR and when I pick a show and hit PLAY, nothing happens.


----------



## rocketman08

Was counting down, but now has been hung on "1" for a while


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slumpey326* /forum/post/16218871
> 
> 
> clock is back, but when I turn on the tv and cable box there is no picture. Guess they are still having problems.



Do you guys get ODN 3 yet?, maybe it is the update. Mine went must have updated 4 or 5 times over 2 days when I got ODN3. It has been nice and stable for the last week or so. It would count down from like 800 with letters in there as well.


----------



## rocketman08

Yes, got that a bit back but still having problems now... same issue as others now described where the system is booted but there's nothing coming through.


Well my favorite show is on now (the whole reason I came into the living room and noticed the problem in the first place)... looks like I'm going to miss it. Thanks Time Warner! ;-(


----------



## JeffWilson

Still no picture in Englewood, NJ. Has anyone tried rebooting the box? I am afraid to try, but it's been back up for almost an hour and still no picture.


----------



## rocketman08

I finally got through to the customer service line but only to get the aforementioned recording. I will confirm though that it does says "do not restart or reboot the box".


Ha, so finally now seems to be working. Interestingly it appears that the box was actually doing something when it was sitting there 'dead' before after it rebooted as it recorded my show onto the DVR (even though nothing was showing on the screen for any channel). Oh well, the whole thing was still extremely annoying.


----------



## parkds

Still nothing here for me on the UWS. My box is still stuck on AIT.


----------



## G1Ravage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/16218156
> 
> 
> The 8300 old style legacy boxes, also known as the Passport box, will be flashed with the ODN navigator software by May 31st.
> 
> 
> The only place to find an 8300 box right now is in Manhattan but it doesn't matter, they will all be 'crapagatored' by June 1st, if all goes as scheduled. The recordings on the hard drives will not be affected.
> 
> 
> This information was told to me from a knowledgeable service technician.



Aww.










Well, Caller ID, here I come....


----------



## hdtvfan2005

LL3HD,


The non HDC's are getting MDN not ODN. MDN is similar to ODN but doesn't run on Java. It's written in C and it's quite good actually. In most cases it actually runs better than ODN.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdtvfan2005* /forum/post/16221327
> 
> 
> LL3HD,
> 
> 
> The non HDC's are getting MDN not ODN. MDN is similar to ODN but doesn't run on Java. It's written in C and it's quite good actually. In most cases it actually runs better than ODN.



Thanks for the correction.







I adjusted my post. Hopefully this truly is an improvement. Do you know if we will now have buffers on both tuners?


My source also told me that they are currently deploying the “new” Samsung HD DVR boxes (in our NY area) at a snails pace—each tech (maybe) gets one a day. He had no information regarding the size of the hard drive.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slumpey326* /forum/post/16218689
> 
> 
> got home from work and mine is stuck on APP. I live on the UWS. What does this mean.
> 
> 
> what is their support phone number. This is ridiculous. First dolby digital audio problems with the update last week, now this.



That odd, we're out of the same head end and I didn't have such issues last night. I DID notice that I could NOT get any IPG data beyond "today" until after 8 PM.


ASo we're going to get MDNed by the end of next month? AND no new boxes to try out (i.e. Samsung)??


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/16221762
> 
> 
> Thanks for the correction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I adjusted my post. Hopefully this truly is an improvement. Do you know if we will now have buffers on both tuners?
> 
> 
> My source also told me that they are currently deploying the new Samsung HD DVR boxes (in our NY area) at a snails paceeach tech (maybe) gets one a day. He had no information regarding the size of the hard drive.



Too bad nobody who han gs here is reporting a Sammie 3090 sighting. There's one guy out of NC that is posting and has one (the big news is it has a 320G drive). PLUS, rumor also seems to be that a slightly later rev DVR box (3270 I think) MIGHT be the one deployed.


Yes, purely anecdotally from what I've read in AVS, it seems MDN is held in ever so slightly higher regard than ODN. So it COULD be possible that we should stick with 8300HD and MDN that swapping out our boxes. Time will tell.


Will having MDN mean Start Over, caller ID on screen, and the two OnDemand channels we don't now get will be happpening?


----------



## JeffWilson

Still no picture in Englewood,NJ. Got through to Cust Svc this morning. They are aware of the continuing problem and have no idea when it will be fixed. I asked if I could get an adjustment on my bill and was told that I woul need to call back after the service comes back and ask for it. And this was after waiting for 25 min to talk to someone! She then, amazingly, tried to sell me their phone service!! I just laughed at her and said today is NOT the day to push people to get more service from them!


----------



## rocketman08

Definetly call up TWC and give them a hard time over this... especially if you're in an area with FIOS. After pushing they did credit me for a day... personally I was expecting something more but they said that's all they were authorized to do.


I wasn't very impressed with their service to be honest. The rep was very dismissive saying "Well from time to time there are problems, that's just the way it is." to which I said "I can appreciate that, but of course I'm not going to pay for service when you're unable to deliver said service."


Unbelievably, the rep then tried to get me to lock into a longer term contract to which I replied:


"Um, given the questionable nature of your service quality I'm certainly NOT going to lock myself into a multi-year contract with you guys. Deliver a quality product first and then ask me about signing up for longer term contracts."


That shut them up quite quick ;-)


Certainly going to take a closer look at FIOS now...


----------



## JeffWilson

Rocketman,


Do you have your service back?


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16222118
> 
> 
> Will having MDN mean Start Over, caller ID on screen, and the two OnDemand channels we don't now get will be happpening?



Yes, we (8300 Passport folks) will get the good







along with the bad.


----------



## JeffWilson

Rocketman,


Do you have a picture back yet? If so, when did it return? Mine was still out at 7:00 AM this morning.


----------



## rocketman08

JeffWilson,


Yes... I don't know exactly when it came back on, but sometime late last night around 11PM or so. For several hours the whole box was just frozen... then it booted up and I could cycle through the channels (with program info displayed) but the rest of the screen was black. I gave up on it and couldn't get through to customer service so just let it go and then after 11 it was working again.


The rep I spoke to seemed to think that there were still problems since she wanted to establish if my service was restored yet and also asked if my internet was OK. She said something like "Yeah, there are problems that they are working on now."


----------



## JeffWilson

Thanks. I am suprised that you got service back 12 hours ago and I sitll dno;t have service. Remind me, didn't you reboot your box when you first saw the problem (like I did)? Since they said that if you reboot you might have a (continued) service interruption, I want to make sure I didn't hose myself and need to get a new box. Thanks.


Jeff


----------



## rocketman08

I did reboot before I knew about them saying not to, but it didn't seem to change anything as it just went right back to the frozen state it was in when I arrived home.


I think when the system reboots it does a lot of communicating with the central office and thus they may have wanted to stop people rebooting to cut down on that traffic... I don't know this for sure (and someone who knows more could probably answer) but that's my theory on that bit at least.


----------



## JeffWilson

That theory makes a lot of sense. Thanks again...hopefully it is working when I get home.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/16222691
> 
> 
> Yes, we (8300 Passport folks) will get the good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> along with the bad.



I guess the question for me is whether our external hard drives will continue to function (properly) with the MDN update? Remains to be seen....


Some ODN releases break the hard drive completely....and others seem to have this "sleep" bug where you always have to keep something recording or it goes to sleep. I SHUDDER to think what's going to happen to our stability!


----------



## parkds

It is still out for me on the UWS. Just spoke to TWC, they have no real idea what is going on. There is no longer any recording about an issue in Northern Manhattan and the rep simply says they believe there is still an ongoing issue.


----------



## slumpey326

parkds, reboot your cable box and it should work. I live on the UWS also.


this morning when I turned on the tv and cable box, I could see the guide but no picture (i.e. shows, movies).


I rebooted the box and now everything works fine


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/16224230
> 
> 
> I guess the question for me is whether our external hard drives will continue to function (properly) with the MDN update? Remains to be seen....
> 
> 
> Some ODN releases break the hard drive completely....and others seem to have this "sleep" bug where you always have to keep something recording or it goes to sleep. I SHUDDER to think what's going to happen to our stability!



What an annoying dilemma for me. I'm going away for a couple of weeks, and returning on May 31st. I need the extra space of my external drive to capture all the shows while I'm away, yet, I'm afraid of what MDN will do to the hard drive.


With any luck, TW will take longer to get MDN fully rolled out, and I'll be able to watch everything important before there is a problem.


-barry


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/16224230
> 
> 
> I guess the question for me is whether our external hard drives will continue to function (properly) with the MDN update? Remains to be seen....



At least you now know when it's going to happen and can either watch what you have or relocate what you want to archive-- just in case.


----------



## Rieper

My Time Warner NYC Cable bill just went up $6 starting this month.


Here's the breakdown: Basic Service $13 + Standard Service $38 ... lol. Isn't Basic and Standard the same word? DOH!


Anyway, I digress.


Moving on: DTV $10.15 + Converter box $6 + DVR Service $10.95 + Additional DTV service in bedroom $10.84 + franchise fee $5


It comes to $95 a month. No premium channels, no HD Tier channels, just basic/standard DTV cable and two HD converter boxes for $95 a month.


VERIZON FIOS can't get to the Upper West Side fast enough for me... I am so done with TWC.


----------



## parkds

My cable box finally just clicked back on. Everything seems to be working ok but the picture on the HD stations is abysmal now. Tons of pixilation. TWC is very frustrating.


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rieper* /forum/post/16224614
> 
> 
> My Time Warner NYC Cable bill just went up $6 starting this month.
> 
> 
> Here's the breakdown: Basic Service $13 + Standard Service $38 ... lol. Isn't Basic and Standard the same word? DOH!
> 
> 
> Anyway, I digress.
> 
> 
> Moving on: DTV $10.15 + Converter box $6 + DVR Service $10.95 + Additional DTV service in bedroom $10.84 + franchise fee $5
> 
> 
> It comes to $95 a month. No premium channels, no HD Tier channels, just basic/standard DTV cable and two HD converter boxes for $95 a month.
> 
> 
> VERIZON FIOS can't get to the Upper West Side fast enough for me... I am so done with TWC.



You and me both.....rates keep going up and quality keeps going down. Stupid monopoly!



Where are you Verizon!!!!!!!


----------



## Riverside_Guy

I also posted this in another thread (yeah I know, cross posting is frowned on, sorry), but wanted to cover my homies as well:


I've been quietly looking for external cases that have a RAID chip in them AND have a SATA i/o interface. I've come across several that use a RAID chip in a 2 drive enclosure, but with only a FW interface.


I've now come across the kind of beast I've been looking for! A 2 drive case with all of the typical interfaces (FW400, FW800, USB 2, SATA) AND has a RAID chip to strip (or mirror) 2 HDs. Not only that, but the price of this baby is simply not to be believed (2 T for $255???). I have no idea how long this price will last, but have to believe it won't be all that long.

http://www.jr.com/western-digital/pe/WD_WDH2Q20000N/ 


Of course, absolutely NO guarantee it will work with any DVR, but it sure as hell will work with any computer, so it meets it's design goals as a mass storage device.


Yes, two TERABYTES!


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16231487
> 
> 
> I also posted this in another thread (yeah I know, cross posting is frowned on, sorry), but wanted to cover my homies as well:
> 
> 
> I've been quietly looking for external cases that have a RAID chip in them AND have a SATA i/o interface. I've come across several that use a RAID chip in a 2 drive enclosure, but with only a FW interface.
> 
> 
> I've now come across the kind of beast I've been looking for! A 2 drive case with all of the typical interfaces (FW400, FW800, USB 2, SATA) AND has a RAID chip to strip (or mirror) 2 HDs. Not only that, but the price of this baby is simply not to be believed (2 T for $255???). I have no idea how long this price will last, but have to believe it won't be all that long.
> 
> http://www.jr.com/western-digital/pe/WD_WDH2Q20000N/
> 
> 
> Of course, absolutely NO guarantee it will work with any DVR, but it sure as hell will work with any computer, so it meets it's design goals as a mass storage device.
> 
> 
> Yes, two TERABYTES!



R_G -- when you get yours, let us know if it works with your 8300HD.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/16224507
> 
> 
> At least you now know when it's going to happen and can either watch what you have or relocate what you want to archive-- just in case.



Ugh...if only I had enough hours in the day for all of the stuff that's on my external drive. It's a losing battle just to keep it from being 100% full at all times! I'd need a month off from work to get through everything!


----------



## broadwayblue

Hey guys, anyone know if HBO HD on demand is in the cards for us?


----------



## ANGEL 35

Has any one had a problem with cable & internet today on the UWS. My was out for about 4 hours. Its back on now.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16231487
> 
> 
> I also posted this in another thread (yeah I know, cross posting is frowned on, sorry), but wanted to cover my homies as well:
> 
> 
> I've been quietly looking for external cases that have a RAID chip in them AND have a SATA i/o interface. I've come across several that use a RAID chip in a 2 drive enclosure, but with only a FW interface.
> 
> 
> I've now come across the kind of beast I've been looking for! A 2 drive case with all of the typical interfaces (FW400, FW800, USB 2, SATA) AND has a RAID chip to strip (or mirror) 2 HDs. Not only that, but the price of this baby is simply not to be believed (2 T for $255???). I have no idea how long this price will last, but have to believe it won't be all that long.
> 
> http://www.jr.com/western-digital/pe/WD_WDH2Q20000N/
> 
> 
> Of course, absolutely NO guarantee it will work with any DVR, but it sure as hell will work with any computer, so it meets it's design goals as a mass storage device.
> 
> 
> Yes, two TERABYTES!



Riverside the last thing you want is a Raid 0 setup, lose one drive and you are finished. Raid 0 is usually used for gaming to increase the speed but it is risky since the data is just spread all over the two drives. If one drive fails there is no way to restore the data unless it is Raid 0 +1 which is a mirrored Raid 0. A mirror is just an exact copy of the data on a second drive or drives, neither of these make sense for a DVR.

Why would you want a Raid setup for this?


----------



## alleg23

even with the limited space on the hdc, i havent run into the drive being full yet, but a friend has.


he tells me that shows arent being erased anymore, when the drive becomes full. this causes the hdc not to record anymore.


how can he/we get the old function back, where it deleted old shows to get new shows.


is there an option some where?


is this controlled by keep all showings in the record series option?


thanks.


----------



## JeffMoney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alleg23* /forum/post/16239568
> 
> 
> even with the limited space on the hdc, i havent run into the drive being full yet, but a friend has.
> 
> 
> he tells me that shows arent being erased anymore, when the drive becomes full. this causes the hdc not to record anymore.
> 
> 
> how can he/we get the old function back, where it deleted old shows to get new shows.
> 
> 
> is there an option some where?
> 
> 
> is this controlled by keep all showings in the record series option?
> 
> 
> thanks.



yes when you do a series recording it is set too do not delete with a star next to it too tell you do not delete so you have to go to either rec'ed shows or shows to be rec and change it too until space is needed in rec options.

hope that helps


----------



## JeffMoney

Has anyone been having a problem when your watching something and it freezes and to un freeze you have to go to another channel and back to get it back to work..this has been happening alot lately.


----------



## lee7n

 http://www.engadgethd.com/2009/04/10...ns-says-150-fo 


What are they thinking? Force everyone to move to FIOS? Ridiculous


----------



## alleg23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/16240123
> 
> http://www.engadgethd.com/2009/04/10...ns-says-150-fo
> 
> 
> What are they thinking? Force everyone to move to FIOS? Ridiculous




i dont think that will hit NYC anytime soon, but leaving to FIOS is something i might just on if/when it come to my neighborhood.


----------



## alleg23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/16239866
> 
> 
> yes when you do a series recording it is set too do not delete with a star next to it too tell you do not delete so you have to go to either rec'ed shows or shows to be rec and change it too until space is needed in rec options.
> 
> hope that helps



thanks, so there is no where to change the default method?


also, what if you change the keep the number of episodes number to last 1 episode in stead of keep everything?


will it delete the episode as soon as it records another epsiode, or will it only delete it when it needs space.


again thanks.


----------



## andgarden

I'll tell you what doesn't work: start over on HD shows. Breakups and stuttering galore, on any channel you try it.


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alleg23* /forum/post/16240352
> 
> 
> thanks, so there is no where to change the default method?
> 
> 
> also, what if you change the keep the number of episodes number to last 1 episode in stead of keep everything?
> 
> 
> will it delete the episode as soon as it records another epsiode, or will it only delete it when it needs space.
> 
> 
> again thanks.



I have a series recording set to keep 2 episodes, and as soon as it records episode 3, it deletes episode 1 - whether it needs the disk space or not.


-barry


----------



## jm4duryea




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/16239884
> 
> 
> Has anyone been having a problem when your watching something and it freezes and to un freeze you have to go to another channel and back to get it back to work..this has been happening alot lately.



Yes and my experience is that it happens a lot on Channel 1903. However, lately, I noticed it's occuring on 744. On 744 I also notice a lot of pixelation and audio stutters lately.


----------



## lewisr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andgarden* /forum/post/16240356
> 
> 
> i'll tell you what doesn't work: Start over on hd shows. Breakups and stuttering galore, on any channel you try it.



+1


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/16238532
> 
> 
> Riverside the last thing you want is a Raid 0 setup, lose one drive and you are finished. Raid 0 is usually used for gaming to increase the speed but it is risky since the data is just spread all over the two drives. If one drive fails there is no way to restore the data unless it is Raid 0 +1 which is a mirrored Raid 0. A mirror is just an exact copy of the data on a second drive or drives, neither of these make sense for a DVR.
> 
> Why would you want a Raid setup for this?



Wretched excess???


Indeed I do know chapter and verse about all the "dangers" of stripped arrays. Been using 'em for dozens of years. Been fortunate, never had one die on me... then again I'm better than most about keeping backed up.


Have only one drive, lose a drive, you're finished.


Of course, all external drive housings that have RAID chips can do 0 or 1. One COULD simply mirror, so if one drive fails, you're still in business. 0 + 1 needs to have 4 drives. Some day, maybe external housings will have chips that do 5, 6, 9 or 10.


However, if one were to lose a whole bunch of recordings, they are all (well, most all) replaceable with a Netflix subscription!


Then again, the more space we have to store stuff, the more stuff gets recorded and never watched. Think about it, say you have 100 hours of recorded HD on a 1T drive. Knowing there always new stuff you have to record, in how many lifetimes would you be able to watch all that stuff?


Of course, I can also seamlessly argue the other side... with 100 hours recorded, I have have a vast library of stuff to choose from to watch. PLUS, a lot of episodic TV can be hard to follow as many times there's 3-4-5 shows, then several weeks break, then another 5, then more break weeks.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/16240123
> 
> http://www.engadgethd.com/2009/04/10...ns-says-150-fo
> 
> 
> What are they thinking? Force everyone to move to FIOS? Ridiculous



Some have pointed out that the previous trial one and these new ones are happening in markets were FIOS may be a long while in coming. But the trend is very clear, they are still operating in their old 100% monopoly mode.


What I do NOT see talked about very much is the throttling. Download a multi gig file and everything else goes into ultra slow mode. Exact same thing happens if you are sending not getting... which means you are using 5% of you available bandwidth... it's still throttled.


----------



## net_synapse

Just noticed that Channel 7 looks terrible today.


As I type this post trying to watch *The Ten Commandments* the picture is downright blurry.


Switching to Channel 707 (HD) picture looks grainy and lifeless.


In the past watching this movie in SD was always stunning.


Can someone tune in and confirm what I see...?


----------



## LL3HD

No, it looks like crap everywhere...
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1133503 

*Where's your HD nnnnnoooooowww!*


----------



## net_synapse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/16248068
> 
> *Where's your HD nnnnnoooooowww!*


----------



## almazza

Hi, I am a TWC customer in Queens. I have a HD-DVR, but just recently added an EyeTV Hybrid. I'm just wondering would I get more HD channels if I split off my current line with a splitter and tune into everything that is coming in clear from TWC, or would I be better off with an HD Antenna assuming I have a place to mount it and get decent reception. Also is there a current mapping somewhere that maps TWCs frequencies to stations?


Thanks


Adam


----------



## G1Ravage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdtvfan2005* /forum/post/16221327
> 
> 
> LL3HD,
> 
> 
> The non HDC's are getting MDN not ODN. MDN is similar to ODN but doesn't run on Java. It's written in C and it's quite good actually. In most cases it actually runs better than ODN.



I forget. What's the difference between MDN and ODN?


I have an 8300HD, so I guess I'll find out soon enough.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/16248068
> 
> 
> No, it looks like crap everywhere...
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1133503
> 
> *Where's your HD nnnnnoooooowww!*



It was an absolute Sacrelidge... *The Ten Commandments* looked so bad on 707 that it was virtually unwatchable!


They used an old 480i/4:3 master.


How could you ABC-HD... How could you debaucher an American classic like that!


A_C


----------



## zas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16245202
> 
> 
> Some have pointed out that the previous trial one and these new ones are happening in markets were FIOS may be a long while in coming. But the trend is very clear, they are still operating in their old 100% monopoly mode.
> 
> 
> What I do NOT see talked about very much is the throttling. Download a multi gig file and everything else goes into ultra slow mode. Exact same thing happens if you are sending not getting... which means you are using 5% of you available bandwidth... it's still throttled.



It looks like TWC is about to screw the pooch.


A conspiracy theorist might say that this looks like collusion between the cable companies and major media. Since none have a viable business model for online content, they've decided to rape the consumer. Theoretically this could be an effective tool to kill online growth: Manipulate the market by making it too expensive for the average consumer and you'll regrow traditional media.


What other broadband providers are in New York City (besides limited access to Cablevision, RCN, or Fios)?


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16245166
> 
> 
> Wretched excess???
> 
> 
> Indeed I do know chapter and verse about all the "dangers" of stripped arrays. Been using 'em for dozens of years. Been fortunate, never had one die on me... then again I'm better than most about keeping backed up.
> 
> 
> Have only one drive, lose a drive, you're finished.
> 
> 
> Of course, all external drive housings that have RAID chips can do 0 or 1. One COULD simply mirror, so if one drive fails, you're still in business. 0 + 1 needs to have 4 drives. Some day, maybe external housings will have chips that do 5, 6, 9 or 10.
> 
> 
> However, if one were to lose a whole bunch of recordings, they are all (well, most all) replaceable with a Netflix subscription!
> 
> 
> Then again, the more space we have to store stuff, the more stuff gets recorded and never watched. Think about it, say you have 100 hours of recorded HD on a 1T drive. Knowing there always new stuff you have to record, in how many lifetimes would you be able to watch all that stuff?
> 
> 
> Of course, I can also seamlessly argue the other side... with 100 hours recorded, I have have a vast library of stuff to choose from to watch. PLUS, a lot of episodic TV can be hard to follow as many times there's 3-4-5 shows, then several weeks break, then another 5, then more break weeks.



What is your goal? Do you want a mirror to have a backup of your shows or are you just looking for maximum space. I would stay away from raid 0 at all costs as you know but can you just use the 2 terabytes without the raid in this drive? Also I am sure you are aware that ODN 3 is not playing nice with external drives according to what people are saying, If you get MDN it may not even work


----------



## HDTV Dude

According to a recently posted announcement on the Buffalo NY TWC website Smithsonian HD is being launched effective 5/1/09. I would expect that we should be seeing it around the same time.

http://cc.msnscache.com/cache.aspx?q...53a7e,ec5951b7


----------



## hdtvfan2005




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G1Ravage* /forum/post/16249637
> 
> 
> I forget. What's the difference between MDN and ODN?
> 
> 
> I have an 8300HD, so I guess I'll find out soon enough.



MDN is basically guide made just for the older boxes. I basically answered your question. It has no Java code. The beauty of ODN is that you can run it on tru2way devices. Then you wouldn't need a box. You'll still need a box for a DVR but that won't stop a CE mfg from making a dual tuner TV with a DVR feature. MDN is a bit faster than ODN since it has no Java code. MDN and ODN are missing some features that Passport had like keyword search, and expanded program listings. I've had MDN on my 3250HD and it's pretty good however it has it's issues. However it runs best on newer cable boxes like the 3250HD and the 8300HD. It doesn't run very well on an older SA or Pioneer SD box. I had MDN on a Pioneer box and it was like DOS and ran very slow.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/16259602
> 
> 
> What is your goal? Do you want a mirror to have a backup of your shows or are you just looking for maximum space. I would stay away from raid 0 at all costs as you know but can you just use the 2 terabytes without the raid in this drive? Also I am sure you are aware that ODN 3 is not playing nice with external drives according to what people are saying, If you get MDN it may not even work



Yes I know about the ODN issues with external drives. Don't recall the same issues with MDN though. According to rumor, I should be getting MDN either the beginning or the end of May.


I was trying to present more than one option... plus an "argument" that the more one stores, the more one doesn't watch.


I decided a while ago that the Passport trick play bug when using an external drive was a killer for me. To compensate, I went with a "watch it VERY quickly" policy, that for the past year plus DOES seem to be working mostly OK for me. That shouldn't preclude me from presenting both pro and con arguments regarding the issue in general. OR from passing along product info that some may want to know about.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16262713
> 
> 
> Yes I know about the ODN issues with external drives. Don't recall the same issues with MDN though. According to rumor, I should be getting MDN either the beginning or the end of May.
> 
> 
> I was trying to present more than one option... plus an "argument" that the more one stores, the more one doesn't watch.
> 
> 
> I decided a while ago that the Passport trick play bug when using an external drive was a killer for me. To compensate, I went with a "watch it VERY quickly" policy, that for the past year plus DOES seem to be working mostly OK for me. That shouldn't preclude me from presenting both pro and con arguments regarding the issue in general. OR from passing along product info that some may want to know about.



I am not arguing you shouldn't get it, I would love to have more space to save stuff and was thinking about doing something about it until I heard external drives not not work with odn anymore. I hope that is a glitch they will fix unless they really do not want you doing that.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/16263216
> 
> 
> I am not arguing you shouldn't get it, I would love to have more space to save stuff and was thinking about doing something about it until I heard external drives not not work with odn anymore. I hope that is a glitch they will fix unless they really do not want you doing that.



No, I understand you're advising caution about using RAID 0 setups, I've heard that caution for years in the "computer" space.


It actually freaks me out that they "allow" that Passport bug to stick around while they never fix or even address it. As well as I'm reading about broken support in the ODN series. This in no way is any rocket science, it sure seems like they are doing a very amateur job on the software front.


Hopefully we will actually start getting the Samsung DVR soon (rumor had it we would get it first, but they seem to be now deployed in some of the NC markets) and it SHOULD have a 320G internal drive. 40 hours of HD MAY hold us until they make external drives do what they are fully capable of doing... storing and retrieving data!


----------



## jcorwin

I just ordered basic cable from TWC since my reception problems just using OTA are getting too annoying. The service will only cost $11.25/mo! Does anyone know what set top box they provide for this? They did confirm that this wil be an HD capable box.

Thanks.


----------



## andgarden




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcorwin* /forum/post/16271591
> 
> 
> I just ordered basic cable from TWC since my reception problems just using OTA are getting too annoying. The service will only cost $11.25/mo! Does anyone know what set top box they provide for this? They did confirm that this wil be an HD capable box.
> 
> Thanks.



If you're only going basic, you might as well do a QAM scan on your set, if it's capable.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andgarden* /forum/post/16273170
> 
> 
> If you're only going basic, you might as well do a QAM scan on your set, if it's capable.




Only if you're absolutely sure that TWC 'Basic' service consists solely of the clear QAM's. Has that been confirmed?


A_C


----------



## andgarden




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/16273404
> 
> 
> Only if you're absolutely sure that TWC 'Basic' service consists solely of the clear QAM's. Has that been confirmed?
> 
> 
> A_C



Pretty sure it does in S. Manhattan. Along with the broadcast nets, we get the C-SPANs, public access, and religious channels ITC. Even TNT HD is ITC.


----------



## jcorwin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andgarden* /forum/post/16273170
> 
> 
> If you're only going basic, you might as well do a QAM scan on your set, if it's capable.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/16273404
> 
> 
> Only if you're absolutely sure that TWC 'Basic' service consists solely of the clear QAM's. Has that been confirmed?
> 
> 
> A_C



I'll still use my EyeTV as a DVR for the majority of my viewing and feed the computer into the TV as I do now. It will just be sourced from clear QAM rather than OTA. Since a set top box comes with the service, I'll also feed that into the TV. It will be interesting to see if more channels are available through clear QAM than the STB. I'll let everyone know next week when it gets installed.


----------



## richiek

Anyone else having problems with SNY and MSG HD channels? I get sound, but no picture!!!


----------



## adrman

Does anyone have picture on 726 SNYHD? I've got a grey screen and audio only. SD 26 is fine.


----------



## bigd86

Yes-me, too! Both the Rangers and the METS. BUMMER!!!


----------



## bknight

also no picture on 726 for the Mets game. What a joke.


----------



## adrman

I've got picture back on 726.


----------



## richiek

Picture's back, and I missed both the Mets and Rangers scoring. **** you, TWC.


----------



## bknight




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *richiek* /forum/post/16275176
> 
> 
> Picture's back, and I missed both the Mets and Rangers scoring. **** you, TWC.



thanks for the heads-up that the HD is back


----------



## adrman

oh well, frozen again.


----------



## blevine77

No Mets or Rangers picture here too (Brooklyn). Unbe-****-lievable.


----------



## bknight

yep gone again!


----------



## adrman

sort of like Murphy and Ollie.


----------



## bknight




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adrman* /forum/post/16275221
> 
> 
> sort of like Murphy and Ollie.



haha indeed!


----------



## blevine77

Aaaaand we're back.


For now.


Again.


----------



## richiek

And MSG and SNY are down again.


----------



## bknight

Mets first win at Citi Field and can't enjoy the moment in HD. Aaaargh


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *richiek* /forum/post/16275113
> 
> 
> Anyone else having problems with SNY and MSG HD channels? I get sound, but no picture!!!



Ah, good to see it wasn't just me. Picture froze about 5 minutes into the first period (hey, we ARE talking about a frakking playoff hockey game here). Kept switching back and forth w/27, got 4 minutes after the first period to see all the scoring, then it froze again. Came back for good around the first minute or two of the third period.


Crime Warner sux!


----------



## lee7n

Looks like the TWC internet caps are not working out for them









http://www.engadgethd.com/2009/04/16...n-based-inter/


----------



## TonyNYC

Watching a great Rangers playoff game was painful last night with all the HD freezes. Forcing me to have to watch SD for hockey is like me going from my XBOX 360 back to Atari and playing Pong.










Hope this is fixed before Game 2.


----------



## kwitel

Any idea on when this is coming in HD?


----------



## shemmy

I've been having the SNYHD problems last couple of days also. This morning CNBCHD is blank, regular CNBC works fine.


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwitel* /forum/post/16283854
> 
> 
> Any idea on when this is coming in HD?



Not sure when this is going to go live on TWC. I remember at the beginning of 2009, there was an official release date and then it was postponed on their channel changes postings.


I would like to watch my UFC shows in HD. Hopefully this will be resolved before we go into summer.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwitel* /forum/post/16283854
> 
> 
> Any idea on when this is coming in HD?



As I recall, it was 12/17 in Northern Manhattan... then postponed indefinitely. Sounds like lack of carriage agreement...


----------



## kwitel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16285808
> 
> 
> As I recall, it was 12/17 in Northern Manhattan... then postponed indefinitely. Sounds like lack of carriage agreement...




Tired of seeing guys get the crap beat out of them in SD.


----------



## TravKoolBreeze

from TWC



> Quote:
> Manhattan, Brooklyn/Queens and Mount Vernon
> 
> 
> April 17th, 2009
> 
> 
> Time Warner Cable's agreements with programmers and broadcasters to carry their services and stations routinely expire from time to time. We are usually able to obtain renewals or extensions of such agreements, but in order to comply with applicable regulations, we must inform you when an agreement is about to expire. The following agreements are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services/stations in the near future:
> 
> 
> Azteca America, BBC on Demand, Chinese Channel, Chinese Cinema, CV Network, E!, Fuel TV, Great American Country (GAC), Game Show Network, HD Net, HD Net Movies, HITN, Lifetime, NBA TV, ShopNBC, Style, Supercanal, The Arabic Channel, RTVi, RAI, NGTV, TV Japan, TV Polonia, WABC TV Plus, Weather Channel, and WPIX.
> 
> 
> In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned:
> 
> 
> On or about May 1, 2009 we will launch Smithsonian HD on ch. 789. This service will be part of the HD Xtra tier.
> 
> 
> On or about May 20, 2009 we will launch MTV Tr3s on ch. 888. On that date the following services will change channel position(s):
> 
> 
> BBC America will change from ch. 106 and ch. 846 to ch. 106 and ch, 811, Galavision from 69 to 69 and 812, Game Show Network from 117 and 855 to 117 and 813, Ecuavisa from 826 to 814, TV Colombia from 872 to 816, ESPN News from 172 and 853 to 172 and 823, Fox Soccer from 124 and 852 to 124 and 824, Cultural,es from 818 to 828, Discovery Familia from 870 to 829, La Familia from 827 and 1910 to 830 and 1910, HITN from 811 to 831, Hallmark from 84 and 847 to 84 and 832, Planet Green from 114 and 841 to 114 and 834, Science Channel from 111, 845 and 1905 to 111, 836 and 1905, Military Channel from 112 and 843 to 112 and 837, Disney from 49 and 1906 to 49, 840 and 1906, Vme from 812 to 841, Sorpresa from 829 to 843, Boomerang (SAP) from 830 to 844, Cartoon (SAP) from 831 to 845, Nicktoons from 138 and 835 to 138 and 846, Noogin from 129, 836 and 1911 to 129, 847 and 1911, CNN Espanol from 814 to 852, TVE24 from 813 to 853, NY1 from 1 to 1 and 854, Utilisima Satelital from 825 to 860, Latele Novela from 873 to 861, Discovery Health from 115 and 840 to 115 and 862, Fit TV from 116, 844 and 1908 to 116, 863 and 1908, Food Network from 50 and 1914 to 50, 864 and 1914, Fine Living from 144 and 857 to 144 and 865, EWTN Espanol from 828 to 868, The Net from 97 to 97 and 869, Word Network from 142 and 864 to 142 and 870, Shop NBC from 32 to 32 and 873, QVC from 33 to 33 and 874, HSN from 39 to 39 and 875, Jewelry TV from 151 and 868 to 151 and 876, LATV from 166 to 166 and 879, SiTV from 854 to 880, TV Land from 85 and 834 to 85 and 881, Disney XD from 60, 832 and 1913 to 60, 882 and 1913, The N from 137 and 837 to 137 and 883, HTV from 824 to 886, Mun 2 from 126 to 126 and 823, MTV2 from 128 and 860 to 128 and 889, VH1 Classic from 136 and 861 to 136 and 890, CMT from 140 and 862 to 140 and 891, GAC from 141 and 863 to 141 and 892, Cine Latino from 816 to 895, Cine Mexicano from 871 to 896.
> 
> 
> In addition, please note the following exceptions to these changes in Mount Vernon:
> 
> 
> Galavision will change from 54 to 54 and 812, Disney from 37 and 1906 to 37, 840 and 1906, Food Network from 19 and 1914 to 19, 864 and 1914, QVC from 24 to 24 and 874, HSN from 72 to 72 and 875, jewelry TV from 151 only to 151 and 876 and Disney XD from 62, 832 and 1913 to 62, 882 and 1913. The Net and Shop NBC are not carried in Mount Vernon.


----------



## lee7n

Smithsonian should be a nice addition, not sure why it is part of HDExtra, is it commercial free? I have HDExtra already but that is like paying for the Discovery Channel


----------



## johnosolis

So ... let me get things straight here.


We are currently waiting for these new HD channels:


WPXN-DT Ion HD on 731 - delayed because WPXN is still broadcasting at 480i.


WNJU-DT Telemundo HD on 747 - originally scheduled for 4/23/09, now scheduled for 5/1/09.


Smithsonian HD on 789 - scheduled for 5/1/09.


Promised months back but lost in the shuffle: Chiller HD on 684, Nick HD on 706, Lifetime HD on 712, Spike HD on 736, HSN HD on 739, Africa Channel HD on 787.


----------



## JeffMoney

MLB Extra Innings package on all channels are blank 431-445 anyone else have the same problem..


----------



## carl2680




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnosolis* /forum/post/16288551
> 
> 
> So ... let me get things straight here.
> 
> 
> We are currently waiting for these new HD channels:
> 
> 
> WPXN-DT Ion HD on 731 - delayed because WPXN is still broadcasting at 480i.
> 
> 
> WNJU-DT Telemundo HD on 747 - originally scheduled for 4/23/09, now scheduled for 5/1/09.
> 
> 
> Smithsonian HD on 789 - scheduled for 5/1/09.
> 
> 
> Promised months back but lost in the shuffle: Chiller HD on 684, Nick HD on 706, Lifetime HD on 712, Spike HD on 736, HSN HD on 739, Africa Channel HD on 787.



All those channels are currently in the TWC lab of High Def, I mean High compression. (lol). Seriously I talked with a guy that works in tech at TWC, and he told me that those channels will arrive by the end of June alone with MSNBC HD. Oh one final note, the company is trying to get the business attractive, because it will be put on sales at some point. They don't have the resources to upgrades their system ,so they can compete with FIOS. They know that Verizon will crush them in the long term.


----------



## andgarden

Not to mention all of the Viacom HDs.


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/16289830
> 
> 
> All those channels are currently in the TWC lab of High Def, I mean High compression. (lol). Seriously I talked with a guy that works in tech at TWC, and he told me that those channels will arrive by the end of June alone with MSNBC HD. Oh one final note, the company is trying to get the business attractive, because it will be put on sales at some point. They don't have the resources to upgrades their system ,so they can compete with FIOS. They know that Verizon will crush them in the long term.



I have been thinking this was the idea for some time. To buy themselves out of Time Warner Inc. cost the cable company roughly 9.25 billion. I would not be surprised of Comcast buys TWC out at some point. I cannot see Cablevision doing this without setting off alarms of monopolization.


I checked out Verizon FIOS a couple of weeks ago in my friends home in Staten Island and that is one amazing product. The picture is so clear on a similar model HDTV to my own.


Their Road Runner division here in NYC is a disaster with speeds so low that they could not compete with some DSL providers in their area.


I live in an apartment building with two cable providers, both TWC and RCN. The only reason why I do not change over to RCN is that to this day they still do not carry MSG in HD.


I still hope to see FIOS sometime soon here in my area of Queens to end this TV nightmare.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/16286763
> 
> 
> Smithsonian should be a nice addition, not sure why it is part of HDExtra, is it commercial free? I have HDExtra already but that is like paying for the Discovery Channel



Been an HDXtra customer since a long time. Was pissed a lot of the time as we kept loosing channels and getting nothing in return (as a HD speciality package, adding a bunch of SD sports channels is no consolation). Kinda resolved myself to paying the price JUST for HDNets... which one could argue was well worth the 5 bucks/month.


NOW, we have a pretty decent deal in HDXtra... 2 HDnets, MGM, and now Smithsonian.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/16291804
> 
> 
> Their Road Runner division here in NYC is a disaster with speeds so low that they could not compete with some DSL providers in their area.



That statement is far too sweeping, as this hasn't been my experience at all.


In East Midtown I get a consistent 10,000 kbps on Roadrunner, with burst speeds up to 16,000 kbps.


A_C


----------



## jw1

Is IFCHD always stretched? I recorded a few movies and they seem stretched even with bars on the top and bottom of the screen. Not 4:3 stretched.


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/16292177
> 
> 
> That statement is far too sweeping, as this hasn't been my experience at all.
> 
> 
> In East Midtown I get a consistent 10,000 kbps on Roadrunner, with burst speeds up to 16,000 kbps.
> 
> 
> A_C



I should have not been so broad in my statement and will stick to my area of Queens where the complaints are supported by the Broadband Reports forum with its own thread.


At night in Queens, most users around 8pm will not get over 1-2Mbps on a 10Mbps account. This has been ongoing for a couple of years. Powerboost is no help to us because it is boosting nothing near what the user pays for. The nodes are overloaded and multiple complaints to the DoITT have only resulted in returned phone calls from TWC and no improvement.


I am still considering switching to RCN, but no MSG in HD is a killer for me.


I, like a lot of Queens residents from the Broadband Reports thread are just hoping to be saved by Verizon once FIOS is set up in their neighborhoods.


----------



## MacAlert

You know, the picture quality seems to have improved....atleast last night anyway.


----------



## javaman421

Yes I'm having the same problem in Chelsea.


----------



## javaman421




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/16288719
> 
> 
> MLB Extra Innings package on all channels are blank 431-445 anyone else have the same problem..



Yes Im having the same problem.


----------



## HDTV Dude

Notice that G4 on channel 692 is finally being shown in widescreen.


----------



## HDTV Freak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/16292177
> 
> 
> That statement is far too sweeping, as this hasn't been my experience at all.
> 
> 
> In East Midtown I get a consistent 10,000 kbps on Roadrunner, with burst speeds up to 16,000 kbps.
> 
> 
> A_C



Lower manhattan is affected too.

http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r211...-Speeds-Part-2 


You're lucky to live in an area with not much congestion.


On another note, does anyone else think the $16.95/month for the new TVB1 channel is a ripoff? I was expecting it to be priced lower in line with the other International channels.


----------



## JeffMoney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/16288719
> 
> 
> MLB Extra Innings package on all channels are blank 431-445 anyone else have the same problem..



channels are back..


----------



## faure

What happened to the music channels (648 = opera in nyc)? They seem to be all gone (NOT AVAILABLE).


----------



## CynKennard

On April 15, the music channels were reorganized. The least popular channels (I don't know who decided that) were dropped and a few were added.


Cynthia


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jw1* /forum/post/16292538
> 
> 
> Is IFCHD always stretched? I recorded a few movies and they seem stretched even with bars on the top and bottom of the screen. Not 4:3 stretched.



Yes, it seems that IFC-HD is nearly always stretched. I started a thread about this on the main HDTV Programming thread.


On extremely rare occasions there is some ACTUAL HD content there -- in particular, Blue Velvet looked like it was real HD. I think it's worth checking in on the channel and noting if any real (non-stretched) HD comes up...


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Weird, we talked about this a bit before... I guess I need to visit IFC more often, out of half a dozen times I checked, I found at least 4 that seemed not to be stretched.


There is NO FRAKKING EXCUSE for stretch-o-vision!


----------



## jm4duryea

When I try to access a program [been trying HBO onDemand, as well as HD Showcase], I get "is unavailable at this time, Please try later". Sometimes I get an error 106. Tried rebooting, but doesn't help. Anyone else experiencing problem? Anyone knows of solution would save me a call to the TWC idiots. btw, I have the 8300HDC unit. Thanks!


----------



## frischa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jm4duryea* /forum/post/16305440
> 
> 
> When I try to access a program [been trying HBO onDemand, as well as HD Showcase], I get "is unavailable at this time, Please try later". Sometimes I get an error 106. Tried rebooting, but doesn't help. Anyone else experiencing problem? Anyone knows of solution would save me a call to the TWC idiots. btw, I have the 8300HDC unit. Thanks!



Had the same problem this morning. Went through the "we are sending a signal routine" with the tech and rebooted and it worked.


----------



## TheDaveMan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/16304063
> 
> 
> Yes, it seems that IFC-HD is nearly always stretched. I started a thread about this on the main HDTV Programming thread.
> 
> 
> On extremely rare occasions there is some ACTUAL HD content there -- in particular, Blue Velvet looked like it was real HD. I think it's worth checking in on the channel and noting if any real (non-stretched) HD comes up...



Is there any way to tell in advance if a movie is in HD or not - in the program guide or otherwise?


----------



## TheDaveMan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16292107
> 
> 
> Been an HDXtra customer since a long time. Was pissed a lot of the time as we kept loosing channels and getting nothing in return (as a HD speciality package, adding a bunch of SD sports channels is no consolation). Kinda resolved myself to paying the price JUST for HDNets... which one could argue was well worth the 5 bucks/month.
> 
> 
> NOW, we have a pretty decent deal in HDXtra... 2 HDnets, MGM, and now Smithsonian.



Looks like you might have spoken too soon, as it looks like MGM might be going both commercial (based on every movie in last few weeks) and edited....


Smithsonian HD is not adequate compensation for MGM HD becoming unwatchable like Univeral HD.


----------



## Digiti

I just got this month's cable bill with an increase of approximately $12.00 over last month. The proposed RR caps in other markets and these price increases show there is no end to TWC avarice. I just had to vent!


----------



## LisaM

Did anyone else have any trouble with their dvr recording of Bones on 705 tonight? On both of my dvrs, the taping froze at the 20 minute mark and jumped to the 38 minute mark.


----------



## jm4duryea




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LisaM* /forum/post/16307600
> 
> 
> Did anyone else have any trouble with their dvr recording of Bones on 705 tonight? On both of my dvrs, the taping froze at the 20 minute mark and jumped to the 38 minute mark.



Sigh, yes same thing. I am so sick of TWC. Fios is planned for my building this Fall. Can't wait.


----------



## Berk32

Northern Manhattan Spreadsheet

 

twcHD 4-20-09.zip 67.0068359375k . file


----------



## hdtvfan2005




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/16292721
> 
> 
> I should have not been so broad in my statement and will stick to my area of Queens where the complaints are supported by the Broadband Reports forum with its own thread.
> 
> 
> At night in Queens, most users around 8pm will not get over 1-2Mbps on a 10Mbps account. This has been ongoing for a couple of years. Powerboost is no help to us because it is boosting nothing near what the user pays for. The nodes are overloaded and multiple complaints to the DoITT have only resulted in returned phone calls from TWC and no improvement.
> 
> 
> I am still considering switching to RCN, but no MSG in HD is a killer for me.
> 
> 
> I, like a lot of Queens residents from the Broadband Reports thread are just hoping to be saved by Verizon once FIOS is set up in their neighborhoods.



RCN is working on getting MSG in HD. Of course there is no time frame.


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdtvfan2005* /forum/post/16309199
> 
> 
> RCN is working on getting MSG in HD. Of course there is no time frame.



If they could secure that, I would jump ship to their triple play until FIOS comes out in my area.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/16309408
> 
> 
> If they could secure that, I would jump ship to their triple play until FIOS comes out in my area.



Isn't RCN really bad? They barely exist anymore, I would stick with TWC over them any day.


----------



## supersuper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/16310184
> 
> 
> Isn't RCN really bad? They barely exist anymore, I would stick with TWC over them any day.



rcn has lost just about every cutomer in my building. there prices are higher than twc go figure.


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/16310184
> 
> 
> Isn't RCN really bad? They barely exist anymore, I would stick with TWC over them any day.



I honestly never had problems with RCN outside of the issue with MSG in HD since I watch NY Rangers games.


Not sure about the "barely exist" part. They are an overbuilder. Not a local entity like TWC or Cablevision is. They pretty much set up shop where they are allowed to and/or requested.


I enjoyed their Mach 20 service for about a year and then needed to belt tighten a bit which made me go with the Triple Play of TWC. At the time, Mach 20 was nearly $80 a month.


While I do agree with supersuper about the prices, I found the service better.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jm4duryea* /forum/post/16305440
> 
> 
> When I try to access a program [been trying HBO onDemand, as well as HD Showcase], I get "is unavailable at this time, Please try later". Sometimes I get an error 106. Tried rebooting, but doesn't help. Anyone else experiencing problem? Anyone knows of solution would save me a call to the TWC idiots. btw, I have the 8300HDC unit. Thanks!



FWIW, since the dawn of VOD I have seen issues such as yours. I can remember one thing I wanted to get that after half a dozen attempts over the course of a week I gave up on. I've heard everything under the sun being blamed, but the bottom line is that this "service" is at best infrequent.


BTW, the "likliest" explanation I heard was that the server that does out the actual video was at fault; a tech actually admitted those servers were very flaky... oh, this was something like 3-4 years ago! So nice to see it's still the crappiest service TWC runs!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheDaveMan* /forum/post/16307303
> 
> 
> Is there any way to tell in advance if a movie is in HD or not - in the program guide or otherwise?



Not really. Yes some shows carry a HDTV logo and generally that means HD... but not always. Many is the times you don't see it, but it is in HD.


Compounding this is good upconverts and a film that was made to look very grainy/filmlike. Many is the time it's really impossible to tell for sure.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheDaveMan* /forum/post/16307326
> 
> 
> Looks like you might have spoken too soon, as it looks like MGM might be going both commercial (based on every movie in last few weeks) and edited....
> 
> 
> Smithsonian HD is not adequate compensation for MGM HD becoming unwatchable like Univeral HD.



Damn, I just watched something about a week or so ago... no commercials and no censorship.


Another nail in the TWC coffin, paying extra to get channels that carry advertising.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LisaM* /forum/post/16307600
> 
> 
> Did anyone else have any trouble with their dvr recording of Bones on 705 tonight? On both of my dvrs, the taping froze at the 20 minute mark and jumped to the 38 minute mark.



Funny, I got that show this morning on the Internet because there was a playoff game last night and at least three shows to record...


BTW, the last third of 24 seemed to be back to the Fox GlitchFest of several weeks ago. Not AS BAD, but at least three or so key bits of dialog that were missed...


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/16310184
> 
> 
> Isn't RCN really bad? They barely exist anymore, I would stick with TWC over them any day.



My information says RCN is essentially frozen in place... their old model of demanding 100% exclusive access to a building doesn't cut it anymore AND they stopped all expansion years ago.


----------



## mets18




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16310952
> 
> 
> My information says RCN is essentially frozen in place... their old model of demanding 100% exclusive access to a building doesn't cut it anymore AND they stopped all expansion years ago.



They do have better HD reception though. Only 2 HD channels per QAM vs. 3 for TWC due to the fact that they have dropped all analog. Virtually no dropouts as well.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheDaveMan* /forum/post/16307303
> 
> 
> Is there any way to tell in advance if a movie is in HD or not - in the program guide or otherwise?



In general, most stations mark what shows are in HD in the guide. But there are some offenders who mark EVERYTHING has HD even when it's not, or other offenders that do the opposite (mark NOTHING) as being in HD -- IFC-HD falls into the last camp. At least if they were like most movie channels and made it clear from their website what movies would be in HD or not, that would be OK, but they don't seem to provide any info about HD on their website.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/16311950
> 
> 
> In general, most stations mark what shows are in HD in the guide. But there are some offenders who mark EVERYTHING has HD even when it's not, or other offenders that do the opposite (mark NOTHING) as being in HD -- IFC-HD falls into the last camp. At least if they were like most movie channels and made it clear from their website what movies would be in HD or not, that would be OK, but they don't seem to provide any info about HD on their website.



Scott, I tuned into IFC last night (was bummed watching the 'ockey game)... they had a very recent movie that SHOULD be in HD... damn, stretch-o-vision WITH bars top and bottom. Plus it was soft enough that I could positively say it's SD. I check 81, sure enough, letterboxed inside a 4:3 box. LB 4:3 I used to always use zoom, so I did it here. So:


IFC HD: soft, SD, horizontally stretched for a distorted AR

IFC SD: Soft, SD, but when using Zoom function, fills the screen with a correct, non-distorted AR.


Totally UNNECESSARY. OK I can accept they might not want to use a HD version, but for God's sake, upconvert and ZOOM the damn image before sending it to your HD channel.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16313479
> 
> 
> Scott, I tuned into IFC last night (was bummed watching the 'ockey game)... they had a very recent movie that SHOULD be in HD... damn, stretch-o-vision WITH bars top and bottom. Plus it was soft enough that I could positively say it's SD. I check 81, sure enough, letterboxed inside a 4:3 box. LB 4:3 I used to always use zoom, so I did it here. So:
> 
> 
> IFC HD: soft, SD, horizontally stretched for a distorted AR
> 
> IFC SD: Soft, SD, but when using Zoom function, fills the screen with a correct, non-distorted AR.
> 
> 
> Totally UNNECESSARY. OK I can accept they might not want to use a HD version, but for God's sake, upconvert and ZOOM the damn image before sending it to your HD channel.



Yeah, pretty much a waste of a channel at this point. Hopefully they're looking at this as a "foot in the door" and will eventually get their act together to become a real HD channel. IFC & Sundance do fill a nice niche in terms of indie flicks.....


----------



## TheDaveMan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16310920
> 
> 
> Damn, I just watched something about a week or so ago... no commercials and no censorship.
> 
> 
> Another nail in the TWC coffin, paying extra to get channels that carry advertising.



Well, looks like jury is still out - only one movie appears to have been censored from what I've seen in last few days, but it's a slippery slope we've seen before.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

FWIW, I'm now reading again that new Samsung STBs are about to be deployed here. The rumor also is that they be 3270, not 30980 DVRs. Folks are saying they are almost identical, but the 3270 is a later (and thus "better") design.


3090s seem now to be actively deployed in 2 TWC markets, NC and Milwaukee, WI.


NC seems to be getting a 32oG unit. As we are also supposedly about to have our 8300HD/Passport boxes desecrated with MDN, I'd be most anxious to get a 3270 to replace it!


SAo here are three questions to askl whnenever any of you have any encounter with TWC:


1. When are we getting Samsung DVRs (I've seen Samsung non DVRs deployed already) and 3090 or 3270?

2. Will they have 320G drives?

3. When and will we really get MDN forced on all 8300HD/Passport boxes?


Speaking of non DVR Samsungs, a while back I posted about a nasty bug my aunt had with a Samsung non DVR box (had to press extra buttons to get the info banner to go away). I recently visited her and it seems she got annoyed with the extra button presses, called and they swapped out the Samsung and gave her a SA/Cisco STB!


----------



## G1Ravage

I saw the pictures of the new Passport software coming out on newer boxes in other markets. Man oh man, I want me some of that.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G1Ravage* /forum/post/16321914
> 
> 
> I saw the pictures of the new Passport software coming out on newer boxes in other markets. Man oh man, I want me some of that.



Seems like that's never going to happen here. It's all Navigator all the time.


Scott


----------



## alleg23

yeah passport is dead in the city, maybe gone completely by june 1st.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G1Ravage* /forum/post/16321914
> 
> 
> I saw the pictures of the new Passport software coming out on newer boxes in other markets. Man oh man, I want me some of that.



Is this it?
http://www.macrovision.com/products/...nk_id=rightnav 


Looks pretty cool


----------



## G1Ravage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/16323174
> 
> 
> Is this it?
> http://www.macrovision.com/products/...nk_id=rightnav
> 
> 
> Looks pretty cool



Yeah...it's like an orgasm for my eyes.


----------



## TonyNYC

That is a pretty sweet guide.


----------



## jessegun23

Random question for you guys here in NYC... do you know what type of coaxial cable TW uses in manhattan?


I have about 10 extra feet of cable wire behind my tv and it is driving my wife crazy.


Thanks


UPDATE: Do they typically use RG6 cabling?


----------



## MacAlert

Yes, RG6 is what is used now.


----------



## jessegun23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacAlert* /forum/post/16326590
> 
> 
> Yes, RG6 is what is used now.



Thanks


----------



## dboneusc

Apparently my 8300HDC decided to stop scheduling/recording all of the shows stored in the Series Manager beginning tonight. Excellent.


----------



## johnosolis

WNJU-DT 47.1 Telemundo is broadcasting the Latin Billboard Music Awards tonight in 1080i HD, as planned. Even some of their station identification images are in HD as well.


Unfortunately, we'll have to wait until May 1st to get ch. 747.


Tonight is a special broadcast. What regular shows could they have in HD? Local news maybe?


----------



## jm4duryea




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dboneusc* /forum/post/16330954
> 
> 
> Apparently my 8300HDC decided to stop scheduling/recording all of the shows stored in the Series Manager beginning tonight. Excellent.



I also have the 8300HDC. Tonight Grey's Anat did not record, acc to log said "set top was unable to record this program [7]."

Curiously, I was looking at my set top diagnostics [channel 996] and noticed something I hadn't seen before. On page 2, my Tune Failure Count was 167 and it bolded in red. Anyone knows what this means? Wonder if it's related to the failure to record earlier.


----------



## JR_in_NYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnosolis* /forum/post/16331285
> 
> 
> WNJU-DT 47.1 Telemundo is broadcasting the Latin Billboard Music Awards tonight in 1080i HD, as planned. Even some of their station identification images are in HD as well.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, we'll have to wait until May 1st to get ch. 747.
> 
> 
> Tonight is a special broadcast. What regular shows could they have in HD? Local news maybe?



I hope the 2010 World Cup qualifiers as well as the World Cup will be in HD on Telemundo. I prefer to listen to the Spanish broadcast, way more enthusiasm when calling the game.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Damn, looked through the last five pages to no avail... what rev of ODN is running on 8300HDC's here?


Picked up a first post in another thread by some guy who says he's getting a Samsung 3090 this Sat. from TWC. Anecdotally, I read 3.1.0_11 on the 3090s seems to have issues with series recordings not happening even though they should. BUT, 3.1.1_3 seems to be the very latest version. The question is what is being used here, because it MAY be the version they equip 3090s with.


----------



## jm4duryea




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16333083
> 
> 
> Damn, looked through the last five pages to no avail... what rev of ODN is running on 8300HDC's here?
> 
> 
> Picked up a first post in another thread by some guy who says he's getting a Samsung 3090 this Sat. from TWC. Anecdotally, I read 3.1.0_11 on the 3090s seems to have issues with series recordings not happening even though they should. BUT, 3.1.1_3 seems to be the very latest version. The question is what is being used here, because it MAY be the version they equip 3090s with.



My 8300HDC runs the 3.1.0_11 and I recently have had intermittent failures to record indicating set top unable to record. I also cannot access any of my onDemands. TWC told me they were having a problem with this in Bklyn and to keep trying every day. WHen successful, I should call for a credit. Unbelievable, right? Does anyone know if they can force change the VOD server that I am attached to? I wondering if that is my problem.


----------



## dboneusc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jm4duryea* /forum/post/16331425
> 
> 
> I also have the 8300HDC. Tonight Grey's Anat did not record, acc to log said "set top was unable to record this program [7]."
> 
> Curiously, I was looking at my set top diagnostics [channel 996] and noticed something I hadn't seen before. On page 2, my Tune Failure Count was 167 and it bolded in red. Anyone knows what this means? Wonder if it's related to the failure to record earlier.



I haven't checked the diagnostics yet. After a reboot, shows in the Series Manager were scheduled to record over the next week again. We'll see what happens. Kind of aggravating (it missed 3 shows last night). I just switched back to using the 8300HDC from a TivoHD, so it's off to an inauspicious start.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dboneusc* /forum/post/16334247
> 
> 
> I haven't checked the diagnostics yet. After a reboot, shows in the Series Manager were scheduled to record over the next week again. We'll see what happens. Kind of aggravating (it missed 3 shows last night). I just switched back to using the 8300HDC from a TivoHD, so it's off to an inauspicious start.



I had a similar problem after the ODN update a few weeks back, it was recording something and just stopped after like 10 min for no reason and just kept doing that during what I was trying to record but no problems since then and it is working very well now


----------



## alleg23

was grey a repeat?


if not, mines didnt record either.


----------



## dboneusc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alleg23* /forum/post/16335937
> 
> 
> was grey a repeat?
> 
> 
> if not, mines didnt record either.



It was new. My box skipped it, along with The Office and 30 Rock.


----------



## jm4duryea

Anyone in Brooklyn Heights having a problem with onDemand. I have an 8300HDC box and a SD box. I can't download any onDemand on either box. They have scheduled a technician even though it seems to me a problem on their end, not my boxes. On my HDC box, channel 966 indicates that my VOD server is 10.232.32.3. So my question to you all whether in Bklynh or not: if you are are on this server, can use access onDemand?


----------



## HRAMOS1965

Question why are we being charged 43 cents for public access fee this is nothing but doesnt time warner suppose to finance public access


----------



## HRAMOS1965

Comcast Sued By Massachusetts City


Suit Alleges Operator Breached Franchise Agreement by Passing on Costs

By Todd Spangler -- Multichannel News, 4/24/2009 2:26:58 PM MT

The city of Springfield, Mass., has sued Comcast, alleging the cable operator breached the terms of its franchise in passing on certain costs on to subscribers.


The city filed the lawsuit last week in Massachusetts Superior Court, accusing Comcast of breach of contract, deceit and fraud. The company's 10-year franchise agreement with Springfield is set to expire Jan. 28.


Comcast has not yet formally responded to the lawsuit and is currently reviewing it, said Kristen Roberts, senior director of community and public relations for Comcast's Western New England region.


"We believe we are in full compliance with our franchise agreement, and look forward to sitting down with the city to resolve this matter," Roberts said in a statement. "We value our relationship with the city and are committed to delivering the most advanced products and services in our industry to our customers in Springfield."


The operator serves about 39,000 customers in Springfield.


The city alleged Comcast improperly added certain fees to subscribers' bills, including charges related to equipment for a public-access TV studio and the cost of an economic development fund, according to Springfield's local newspaper, The Republican. In addition, the city's lawsuit claims, Comcast failed to provide the $300,000 annual operating budget for the studio as required by the franchise agreement.


"We are seeking justice for the city of Springfield and its cable television subscribers," city lawyer Harry Carroll said, according to The Republican. "The city believes that Comcast seriously failed to comply with a number of contractual provisions in passing through these rate increases to Springfield subscribers after they agreed contractually not to do so."


Separately, the city of Springfield has appealed the November 2008 ruling by Massachusetts Department of Telecommunications and Cable approving Comcast's rate hikes as well the additional fees that the city is suing over. That matter is currently pending before a single justice of the state Supreme Judicial Court, The Republican reported.


----------



## alleg23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dboneusc* /forum/post/16336194
> 
> 
> It was new. My box skipped it, along with The Office and 30 Rock.



oops. it recorded it for me. i was on the wrong box. sorry.


----------



## alleg23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HRAMOS1965* /forum/post/16337660
> 
> 
> Question why are we being charged 43 cents for public access fee this is nothing but doesnt time warner suppose to finance public access



and how can they charge it to those with price lock guarantee?


----------



## Kingston

Everybody should take a look at their new statement...

My new bill has gone up by 5.8%! Everything has increased except converter, remote.

Did anybody recieve a notice that TWC was increasing all services?

This is really crazy! And to top it off they are now charging $.43 for PUBLIC ACCESS FEES!


----------



## TonyNYC

Received the bill yesterday and did a blink at the balance.


I will be cutting some services come Monday.


----------



## MacAlert

My bill went up last month. Must be great having a monopoly in NY.


----------



## disafan

Franchise fees should be removed. They should be required to advertise a bottom line price and take all the fees out of it, rather than sneaking it in afterward.


If they are required to pay for public access, and want us to pay for it, do it the usual way, by hiking our rates the way they just did, not sneaking in a fee.


----------



## Berk32

 http://livewellhd.com/feature?id=6775183 


HD subchannel for WABC (yeah... they now have 2 "HD" channels going together OTA)


They're already listing ch 687 for their location on TWC in NYC... i guess that will show up on May 1 "unannounced" with 747


----------



## andgarden




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/16346443
> 
> http://livewellhd.com/feature?id=6775183
> 
> 
> HD subchannel for WABC (yeah... they now have 2 "HD" channels going together OTA)
> 
> 
> They're already listing ch 687 for their location on TWC in NYC... i guess that will show up on May 1 "unannounced" with 747



In S. Manhattan, it's already up on 164.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andgarden* /forum/post/16346602
> 
> 
> In S. Manhattan, it's already up on 164.



well this is the new "7.2" OTA that replaced 164



o - wow - it changed here for northern manhattan too... an hour ago it was the old 480i subchannel (i think....)


707 now looks like ****.... but thats not Time Warner Cable's fault...


----------



## carl2680




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/16346675
> 
> 
> well this is the new "7.2" OTA that replaced 164
> 
> 
> 
> o - wow - it changed here for northern manhattan too... an hour ago it was the old 480i subchannel (i think....)
> 
> 
> 707 now looks like ****.... but thats not Time Warner Cable's fault...



I was wondering why ABCHD looks like @@, when I was watching the two NBA games today. It is funny with all the Disney channels on a 720P, when they have shows like lost and others. 720P is good if your channel only show sports content. they should take a couple of lessons from CBS and NBC.


----------



## andgarden

Two instances of "The set-top was unable to record this program (7)" on my 8300HDC. No indication of what that means.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disafan* /forum/post/16342700
> 
> 
> Franchise fees should be removed. They should be required to advertise a bottom line price and take all the fees out of it, rather than sneaking it in afterward.
> 
> 
> If they are required to pay for public access, and want us to pay for it, do it the usual way, by hiking our rates the way they just did, not sneaking in a fee.



Remember all the TWC ads slamming Verizon as "Sir Charge-a-Lot?" About how you bill has all sports of extra charges that don't figure into the rates they quote for service?


Well, Verizon never had more than 3 such fees. TWC has...11 (*ELEVEN*).


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Hey, is anyone noticing that in the past 2 weeks, we seem to be more "glitched" than prior to that time frame? I'm sure noticing a lot more...


----------



## heinriph




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/16342481
> 
> 
> Received the bill yesterday and did a blink at the balance.
> 
> 
> I will be cutting some services come Monday.



Same here - went up from $180 (a number I was already not happy with) to $200+.


Drop two premiums, drop one DVR, drop HD Extra, switch to $17 DSL - that should drop my TWC to about $120 and save me net $60 a month.


I'll miss the faster smoother web access, but at the end of the day - do I really want to be surfing the web that much? Time to spend time on real things.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/16346443
> 
> http://livewellhd.com/feature?id=6775183
> 
> 
> HD subchannel for WABC (yeah... they now have 2 "HD" channels going together OTA)
> 
> 
> They're already listing ch 687 for their location on TWC in NYC... i guess that will show up on May 1 "unannounced" with 747



or maybe 687 will just show up UNannounced today.....










Another "HD" channel.... (yeah.. it really does look like ****... and now Disney has ruined WABC...)


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16349435
> 
> 
> Hey, is anyone noticing that in the past 2 weeks, we seem to be more "glitched" than prior to that time frame? I'm sure noticing a lot more...



I've not noticed anything out of the ordinary in Southern Manhattan


----------



## johnosolis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/16349694
> 
> 
> or maybe 687 will just show up announced today.



That is indeed what happened. Here in Brooklyn, channel 687 "Live Well HD" is up and running in all of its 720 glory.


----------



## TravKoolBreeze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/16349694
> 
> 
> Another "HD" channel.... (yeah.. it really does look like ****... and now Disney has ruined WABC...)



So it will most likely be like this until June 12 at 12:30 PM?


----------



## slumpey326

anyone hear of any update for the dolby digital HDMI problem. It wont keep dolby digital on all the time. Sucks having to switch to dolby digital every time I turn on the tv/cable box. Never had this problem until the stupid update last month.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TravKoolBreeze* /forum/post/16350145
> 
> 
> So it will most likely be like this until June 12 at 12:30 PM?













Why would the OTA analog shutdown change anything?


----------



## TravKoolBreeze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/16350640
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would the OTA analog shutdown change anything?



I'm not sure of this but doesn't the bandwidth WABC has is being used for both analog and the 2 HD/1 SD channel?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TravKoolBreeze* /forum/post/16351191
> 
> 
> I'm not sure of this but doesn't the bandwidth WABC has is being used for both analog and the 2 HD/1 SD channel?



2 separate channels.


channel 7 for analog


channel 45 for digital (which is them mapped to 7.1, 7.2, and 7.3)


On 6/12, 7, 11, and 13 are moving their digital signal to their analog channel.

The others are going to stay where they are and continue to just simply remap the digital signal. (It seems that the low VHF frequency below 7 isn't great for digital TV)


----------



## hdtvfan2005

The Samsung SMT-H3090 is being deployed next month in NYC. It will have a 320 GB HDD though TWC might be very mean to you all and give you one that has a 160 GB HDD. It has home networking and it's all black. The IPG is now stretch-o-vision. It seems like it could be an improvement to the 8300 boxes. It might come out in Queens first. It will be at the Queens TWC mall so you can get one.


----------



## hdtvfan2005

Also the SMT-H3090 can do both HDMI and toslink/coax audio. You will have to press Vol+ and Info and enable it. There is an extremely difficult password you must enter. The difficult password you must enter is 3090.


----------



## carl2680




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnosolis* /forum/post/16349990
> 
> 
> That is indeed what happened. Here in Brooklyn, channel 687 "Live Well HD" is up and running in all of its 720 glory.



A VCR Tape looks better than that garbage called live well HD. If ABC can't offer a good service then they shouldn't be in the hd business. I noticed that the Disney movie division gives its movies a great bluray transfer. I think the tv division should learn something from the movie division.


----------



## slumpey326




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdtvfan2005* /forum/post/16353262
> 
> 
> The Samsung SMT-H3090 is being deployed next month in NYC. It will have a 320 GB HDD though TWC might be very mean to you all and give you one that has a 160 GB HDD. It has home networking and it's all black. The IPG is now stretch-o-vision. It seems like it could be an improvement to the 8300 boxes. It might come out in Queens first. It will be at the Queens TWC mall so you can get one.



if I live in the uws will I still be able to go to the queens twc mall office to get it eventhough my home office is the 23rd street one.


Do you know when next month.


----------



## mikeM1

Just noticed it this morning, that annoying old bugaboo.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdtvfan2005* /forum/post/16353262
> 
> 
> The Samsung SMT-H3090 is being deployed next month in NYC. It will have a 320 GB HDD though TWC might be very mean to you all and give you one that has a 160 GB HDD. It has home networking and it's all black. The IPG is now stretch-o-vision. It seems like it could be an improvement to the 8300 boxes. It might come out in Queens first. It will be at the Queens TWC mall so you can get one.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdtvfan2005* /forum/post/16353282
> 
> 
> Also the SMT-H3090 can do both HDMI and toslink/coax audio. You will have to press Vol+ and Info and enable it. There is an extremely difficult password you must enter. The difficult password you must enter is 3090.



Thanks for the info...

I have two 8300 HDCs that I'm about to return. I'm keeping my two old 8300 HDs until they force the software transition. This should probably occur around the same time as when the Sammy boxes debut. That's when I'll be at the Queens Center for a swap out.


----------



## alleg23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slumpey326* /forum/post/16353670
> 
> 
> if I live in the uws will I still be able to go to the queens twc mall office to get it eventhough my home office is the 23rd street one.
> 
> 
> Do you know when next month.



fyi. im in brooklyn. when i went to 23rd to get my boxes, they would work. i had get a twc tech come by. he brought a "new" box and it worked. he said i should of gotten the bow from brooklyn's "store".


i dont know if this is true, but ever since i have gotten my boxes from brooklyn.


oh, and this was a couple of years ago so something might have changed.


----------



## alleg23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdtvfan2005* /forum/post/16353262
> 
> 
> The Samsung SMT-H3090 is being deployed next month in NYC. It will have a 320 GB HDD though TWC might be very mean to you all and give you one that has a 160 GB HDD. It has home networking and it's all black. The IPG is now stretch-o-vision. It seems like it could be an improvement to the 8300 boxes. It might come out in Queens first. It will be at the Queens TWC mall so you can get one.



how do we know this?


i wont be the first, unless all the shows i record have had their series finales.


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/16353671
> 
> 
> Just noticed it this morning, that annoying old bugaboo.



I had no problems with a new HDC but my old HD box is already glitching in the first 5 minutes of 24.


----------



## bknight

I also had audio glitches during tonight's 24 recorded on the 8300HD


----------



## Solfeggio4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bknight* /forum/post/16354227
> 
> 
> I also had audio glitches during tonight's 24 recorded on the 8300HD



Me too. The sound was better for a couple of weeks, but tonight's 24 and last night's "Family Guy" were cutting out all over the place. Also, is it just me, or has picture quality on Fox decreased too?


----------



## Digiti

Audio drop outs all over the place during "24" as well with my 8300HD. In fact I had resort to watching it OTA which had no glitches at all.


----------



## G1Ravage

Too bad we can't "borrow" a new Sammie for a test drive before deciding whether to go for it or not. But I have too many recorded programs on my 8300HD I need to watch before trading in.


----------



## tonito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slumpey326* /forum/post/16350599
> 
> 
> anyone hear of any update for the dolby digital HDMI problem. It wont keep dolby digital on all the time. Sucks having to switch to dolby digital every time I turn on the tv/cable box. Never had this problem until the stupid update last month.



exactly, same problem here, it's really annoying !

anyone found a solution to this ?

Thanks


----------



## slumpey326




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tonito* /forum/post/16357072
> 
> 
> exactly, same problem here, it's really annoying !
> 
> anyone found a solution to this ?
> 
> Thanks



there have been no updates by TWC yet which stinks. Hopefully soon. Also, hopefully the new sammy dvrs will fix this.


everything worked perfectly before this stupid update last month.


----------



## zas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/16349694
> 
> 
> or maybe 687 will just show up UNannounced today.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another "HD" channel.... (yeah.. it really does look like ****... and now Disney has ruined WABC...)



WABC HD's picture quality is terrible.


Stupid decision by Disney/ABC. They've ruined their primary channel.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Digiti* /forum/post/16354349
> 
> 
> Audio drop outs all over the place during "24" as well with my 8300HD. In fact I had resort to watching it OTA which had no glitches at all.



Hmmm, I asked about this in general as I noticed a significant increase in the past 2 weeks, but nobody (but Scott who is Man South while I'm Man North) responded. So lat night I watch 24 and have maybe one of two, which is perfection as TWC defines it.


Go figure.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G1Ravage* /forum/post/16355091
> 
> 
> Too bad we can't "borrow" a new Sammie for a test drive before deciding whether to go for it or not. But I have too many recorded programs on my 8300HD I need to watch before trading in.



When I read the rumor they'd force MDN on my 8300HD, I started trying to clear out my recorded list... down to 5 or 6 hours now.


----------



## coreynyc

Anyone else having this problem with a 8300HDC:


Today on 3 different recorded programs, the audio cuts out. If I press pause and then play, the audio returns. I even rewound and found that the audio was there all 3 times, so it is randomly dropping out during playback.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16357894
> 
> 
> Hmmm, I asked about this in general as I noticed a significant increase in the past 2 weeks, but nobody (but Scott who is Man South while I'm Man North) responded. So lat night I watch 24 and have maybe one of two, which is perfection as TWC defines it.
> 
> 
> Go figure.



Hmm...can't say that I watch 24....or anything on FOX for that matter, so I can't speak for what's going on there. On the things I tend to watch (HBO, Letterman, other late night talk shows), everything seems normal on my DVR, Manhattan South.


----------



## G1Ravage

Maaan, I had a weird dream last night.


I dreamed that a Time Warner Cable technician came over to my apartment to give me a new Samsung box. I booted it up, anxious to see what the graphics looked like, and was pleasantly surprised to see that the program guide and menus were non-stretched 16x9. But the guide itself was very...old looking. Like, there were no graphics. Just ugly white text on a sickly blue background.


I wasn't happy about the way it looked, and asked the guy if I could have my 8300HD back, but he said he'd already disintegrated it.(!) He left, and immediately after he left, the cable box graphics suddenly morphed into a squashed AND side-bar'd format. I screamed.


:-(


----------



## john516




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Digiti* /forum/post/16354349
> 
> 
> Audio drop outs all over the place during "24" as well with my 8300HD. In fact I had resort to watching it OTA which had no glitches at all.



I have an 8300HD. Same with me last night for 24. Not that many during Idol, but they are happening constantly during Fringe right now. Plan to file a complaint with DoITT tomorrow. Anyone else having issues? If so, please file a DoITT complaint.


----------



## TravKoolBreeze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slumpey326* /forum/post/16353670
> 
> 
> if I live in the uws will I still be able to go to the queens twc mall office to get it eventhough my home office is the 23rd street one.



I'm sort of in the same boat. If I find out from on here or somewhere else that a QS box will would in Manhattan, I will get two (since I told my brother what will happen to his 8300). Or if the boxes release around the same time either on 23st or 220st (making sure all these places had the 320 GB Sammies), I would go there.


Being the fact that I had my 8300HDC pretty much since they showed in NYC back in the summer of 2007, it won't kill me if they have the last ODN 2 on them. I can deal with that for a couple weeks before they are auto-upgraded.


----------



## Berk32

Just found Smithsonian HD on Freq 771 ch # 31


Don't know how long it's been there.....


----------



## JeffreyC2007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G1Ravage* /forum/post/16355091
> 
> 
> Too bad we can't "borrow" a new Sammie for a test drive before deciding whether to go for it or not. But I have too many recorded programs on my 8300HD I need to watch before trading in.



actually you should be able to....all they would do is prorate your account for the new box until u swap it with ur old box. They would treat it as if u added a new box to ur account. Just dont' keep it for to long without swapping it or that pro-rated charge will turn into an additional cable dvr rental on ur bill.



ofcourse non of this will work if you have a past due balance...


----------



## peterpuk1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *john516* /forum/post/16361100
> 
> 
> I have an 8300HD. Same with me last night for 24. Not that many during Idol, but they are happening constantly during Fringe right now. Plan to file a complaint with DoITT tomorrow. Anyone else having issues? If so, please file a DoITT complaint.



I just filed a complaint. I'm having the exact same issues with my 8300HD on FOX 5 HD. The audio drop outs happen on other HD channels as well, but less frequently. Do you guys think it might have something to do with a weak signal getting to the box? I'm assuming the many of us in brooklyn, queens and nyc have lines that are split up to multiple TVs and probably a cable modem. Would a drop amplifier help? Here is how you can check your signal strength on the 8300HD:


1. Tune to any digital station.

2. Depending on the STB, you may need to use the composite, S-video or component video connection.

3. On the box itself (not using the remote), press and hold the "+" (or select) button for a few seconds , the "envelope" (mail) light will come on. (the + button is the "bulls-eye" in the middle of the 4 "arrow" keys - on newer models like the SA8300HD it's the "select" button).

4. Press the "info" key next.

5. This takes you to all kinds of information.

6. Press the right and left arrow buttons (next to the "+" button) to scroll through the pages.

7. The signal strength information is on page 5. You need to look at the QAM side. The "level" should be between -10 and +10, with zero being about optimum (for digital stations). If the level is below -10, you'll see the number change to "orange" for "warning". You may have to change splitters, cable, etc to rectify the situation. Call your service provider and they'll usually rectify with better splitters, cable, possibly an amp or a new "drop" into your house. (Interestingly, many of us have found that the SA8300HD gives "false" signal strength readings of -20. If all other readings are "normal" and you've got no other issues, do not worry about a -20 reading on the SA8300HD)

8. On the same page is the Signal/Noise ratio. The S/N ratio is good if it's at about 35 dB, although a good HD signal can be received with slightly lower numbers. If your S/N is around 30 (or less) though, that could be a source of problems.

9. You can change channels while in the diagnostic menu and see signal strengths, frequencies, etc for various channels, however, they shouldn't vary by more than a few dBs. You will notice that you won't be able to see all the information for analogue channels. It will take a few seconds for the information to refresh for the new channel, so be patient.

10. When you're done, press the exit key to exit.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G1Ravage* /forum/post/16360547
> 
> 
> Maaan, I had a weird dream last night.
> 
> 
> I dreamed that a Time Warner Cable technician came over to my apartment to give me a new Samsung box. I booted it up, anxious to see what the graphics looked like, and was pleasantly surprised to see that the program guide and menus were non-stretched 16x9. But the guide itself was very...old looking. Like, there were no graphics. Just ugly white text on a sickly blue background.
> 
> 
> I wasn't happy about the way it looked, and asked the guy if I could have my 8300HD back, but he said he'd already disintegrated it.(!) He left, and immediately after he left, the cable box graphics suddenly morphed into a squashed AND side-bar'd format. I screamed.
> 
> 
> :-(



If you do not like Navigator on HDC why do you guys think you will like it on the Samsung? I can see for the 320 gig's but other than that it most likely will have the same issues you guys think the HDC has.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffreyC2007* /forum/post/16362655
> 
> 
> actually you should be able to....all they would do is prorate your account for the new box until u swap it with ur old box. They would treat it as if u added a new box to ur account. Just dont' keep it for to long without swapping it or that pro-rated charge will turn into an additional cable dvr rental on ur bill.
> 
> 
> 
> ofcourse non of this will work if you have a past due balance...



Have tried this in the past. They will not give you a second box without a service appointment if you have not had 2 boxes at your current location sometime in the past. I tried to borrow an HDC when it first came out, fought with the guy at the TWC store and got nowhere.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/16364714
> 
> 
> If you do not like Navigator on HDC why do you guys think you will like it on the Samsung? I can see for the 320 gig's but other than that it most likely will have the same issues you guys think the HDC has.



It's very simple. If we no longer have a choice between a Passport box or a Navigator, as it appears to be the case, why bother with a box that has known problems. I for one would definitely be interested in trying out the Sammy box and see what it has to offer since it is the freshest offering.


----------



## zas

Has anyone seen any notices about the NYC TV HD channel (25)?


Is it available OTA? Is it carried on any MSO?

http://www.nyc.gov/html/nycmg/html/assets/assets.shtml 


EDIT: According to wikipedia , it launches in May.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/16364856
> 
> 
> It's very simple. If we no longer have a choice between a Passport box or a Navigator, as it appears to be the case, why bother with a box that has known problems. I for one would definitely be interested in trying out the Sammy box and see what it has to offer since it is the freshest offering.



Navigator has so called "problems" who says it had anything to do with the box?


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/16366773
> 
> 
> Navigator has so called "problems" who says it had anything to do with the box?



As I said, with the assumption that change is inevitable, (and if I stay a TW sub) then I must conform and live with their proprietary software -crapagator.


I prefer the latest box it is in-- the Samsung. It might not be a better STB but I know what I have with the SA 8300HDCs. I'll give it a test drive. Obviously, if the larger hard drive is part of the package -then that's a major plus.


----------



## jm4duryea

Problem: my 8300HDC does not allow me onDemand features; just says not available, try again later.

4/22: Called TWC, after rebooting with them still didn't work. I told them I don't think it's the box, but they insisted on scheduling a technician.

4/28: 10:15am Tech checks box, signal strength and said problem was not on my side. He said he would refer it to the engineers [?]. They might have to come out and check the central box in my apartment complex. I asked him how will I know if they've fixed it, or how can I track if they are working on it. He said he would leave this tkt open.

11:00AM I get an automated survey request re latest tech visit. It asks me how satisfied I was with the manner in which problem was resolved. It didn't ask me "IF" the problem was resolved. I got suspicious, so I called TWC and asked to speak to a supervisor. Shaheeda, the purported supervisor said the Tech closed out the job. Said there was not indication about referring the job to the engineers. Had me on hold while they tried to contact him. No luck, said she would call me back after 4pm. Did she call back? Noooooooooo.

4/30: 8:00AM Called TWC, spoke to someone named Charles. Absolutely useless. Said Tech had successfully closed his job, did what had to be done. No indication of any outstanding problem. Said only thing he could do was to send another tech out. When I asked to be transferred to Retention Services, he said they are not open to 9am. Asked to speak to supervisor, he said she was on another call, will have her call me back. I won't hold my breath. I didn't agree to another tech call 'cause the dates he gave me were not convenient. When I told him which date, he said those were not available to sked [too far in future, 5/14 is too far?]


Anybody have any ideas about how I can successfully escalate my problem? Who should I ask to speak to? Oh, btw, my downstairs neighbor has same problem and will call as well. And, my bldg is wired for FIOS but TV portion won't be offered until the Fall.


Any ideas would be helpful, thanks.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/16366934
> 
> 
> As I said, with the assumption that change is inevitable, (and if I stay a TW sub) then I must conform and live with their proprietary software -crapagator.
> 
> 
> I prefer the latest box it is in-- the Samsung. It might not be a better STB but I know what I have with the SA 8300HDCs. I'll give it a test drive. Obviously, if the larger hard drive is part of the package -then that's a major plus.



And let us NOT forget that according to rumor, our remaining 8300HD/Passport boxes are supposed to get MDNed in May.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jm4duryea* /forum/post/16370514
> 
> 
> Anybody have any ideas about how I can successfully escalate my problem? Who should I ask to speak to? Oh, btw, my downstairs neighbor has same problem and will call as well. And, my bldg is wired for FIOS but TV portion won't be offered until the Fall.
> 
> 
> Any ideas would be helpful, thanks.



File a complaint with DOITT... you can do it via a website.

http://www.nyc.gov/html/doitt/html/c...ice_form.shtml 


Generally speaking, in under 24 hours someone from their PR department will call you.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16371292
> 
> 
> File a complaint with DOITT... you can do it via a website.
> 
> http://www.nyc.gov/html/doitt/html/c...ice_form.shtml
> 
> 
> Generally speaking, in under 24 hours someone from their PR department will call you.



Worth a try... But I've come to believe that at the end of the day, all you'll get is a whole lot of sunshine and daisies blown up your hind quarters.


A_C


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/16371477
> 
> 
> Worth a try... But I've come to believe that at the end of the day, all you'll get is a whole lot of sunshine and daisies blown up your hind quarters.
> 
> 
> A_C



While that may be true, I've had pretty good luck doing this... I got a nasty billing issue resolved and after the last one, I got a very good triple play deal (essentially, the phone part cost and extra 5 bucks/month year one, 10/month year two). I don't file a lot ( maybe 3 times in the last 5-6 years) but I always get someone who seems to really want my business (which is why they have someone from PR call).


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16371553
> 
> 
> While that may be true, I've had pretty good luck doing this... I got a nasty billing issue resolved and after the last one, I got a very good triple play deal (essentially, the phone part cost and extra 5 bucks/month year one, 10/month year two). I don't file a lot ( maybe 3 times in the last 5-6 years) but I always get someone who seems to really want my business (which is why they have someone from PR call).



I meant with respect to reception issues.



A_C


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jm4duryea*  /forum/post/16370514
> 
> 
> Anybody have any ideas about how I can successfully escalate my problem? Who should I ask to speak to? Oh, btw, my downstairs neighbor has same problem and will call as well. And, my bldg is wired for FIOS but TV portion won't be offered until the Fall.



I think you need to have another tech come out and don't let him leave until you have a contact name/number/appointment with someone from engineering. Once, many moons ago, a problem of mine got escalated to engineering and they were a completely different department, much more reliable and seemingly responsive than the normal service techs. When your problem is assigned to an engineer, at least back then, they worked with you until a resolution was achieved....


----------



## johnosolis

Robert Watson

VP Programming, New Business Development

Time Warner Cable

120 E. 23rd Street 9th Floor

New York, NY 10010


Re: WGN America HD


Dear Mr. Watson:


I am a subscriber of Time Warner Cable of New York and New Jersey.


It has recently come to my attention that Word Wrestling Entertainment (WWE) has begun airing a fourth weekly wrestling program, WWE Superstars at 8:00 PM on Thursdays on WGN America HD.


Subscribers to Time Warner Cable of New York and New Jersey currently enjoy access to these three weekly programs (WWE brands):


Raw (Live), Mondays at 9:00 PM on USA HD

ECW, Tuesdays at 10:00 PM on Sci-Fi Channel HD

Smack Down, Fridays at 8:00 PM on MyTV 9 HD


As you are doubtlessly aware, these are some of the most popular cablecasts in the country. These programs are episodic, have overlapping storylines and characters (i.e., wrestlers), and continually reference events that occur on different nights. They also serve as advertising for periodic lucrative Pay-per-view and On-demand events that are available for purchase from Time Warner Cable.


As an avid viewer of the three available programs, I write to ask that you look into securing a carriage agreement with WGN America HD so that other loyal fans and I can enjoy all four available WWE wrestling shows, without missing out on the Thursday night fights.


----------



## hdtvfan2005




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16371267
> 
> 
> And let us NOT forget that according to rumor, our remaining 8300HD/Passport boxes are supposed to get MDNed in May.



Actually a tech said that MDN is in testing. He doesn't know when it will come out but June 1st is likely. It will probably be a staged rollout though.


----------



## jm4duryea




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16371292
> 
> 
> File a complaint with DOITT... you can do it via a website.
> 
> http://www.nyc.gov/html/doitt/html/c...ice_form.shtml
> 
> 
> Generally speaking, in under 24 hours someone from their PR department will call you.



Thanks for the tip. I filed my complaint this morning, in the afternoon the TWC rep called me. She listened, was sympathetic and promised to look into it. I ddidn't care if her sympathy wasn't genuine -- it beats the indifference that oozes across the phone lines with the regular help desk. Anyhow she called back and said they are sending a foreman tomorrow first thing. She said they can detect that there is a problem with my RF connectors, which doesn't make any sense at all, but at least my problem was getting attention. And, miraculously, just an hour ago, my premium channel onDemands were working again. The only one I'm having a problem with is HDShowcase, ch 699. All I get is a black screen. Can you all acesss the programs on 699?


Again, thanks. Will update tomorrow after tech leaves.


----------



## Berk32

TWC NYC


103 HD channels (+8 announced but postponed)


350 PPV-HD

411 TEAM HD

445/791 GAME-HD

461 NBATVHD******** Postponed to a later date

465 Tennis Channel HD

467 CBS College Sports HD

472 Big Ten Network HD

651 HBO HD

652 HBO2 HD

653 HBO Family HD

654 HBO Comedy HD

655 HBO Signature HD

656 HBO Zone HD

657 HBO Latino HD

658 CineMax HD

659 MoreMax HD

660 ActionMAX HD

661 ThrillerMAX HD

662 WMAX HD

663 @MAX HD

664 5StarMAX HD

665 OuterMAX HD

666 Showtime HD

667 Showtime 2 HD

668 ShowCase HD

669 Showtime Extreme HD

674 TMC HD

675 TMCxtra HD

676 Starz HD

677 Starz Edge HD

678 Starz Kids & Family HD

681 Starz Comedy HD

682 Encore HD

684 Chiller HD******** Postponed to a later date

686 Crime and Investigation HD

687 Live Well HD (WABC 7.2)

689 Style HD

691 Fuse HD

692 G4 HD

699 Showcase On Demand HD

700 Movies On Demand HD

701 NY1 HD

702 WCBS (CBS) HD

703 TNT HD

704 WNBC (NBC) HD

705 WNYW (FOX) HD

706 Nickelodeon HD******** Postponed to a later date

707 WABC (ABC) HD

708 TBS HD

709 WWOR (My Network TV) HD

710 CNN HD

711 WPIX (The CW) HD

712 Lifetime HD******** Postponed to a later date

713 WNET (PBS) HD

715 CNBC HD

716 USA HD

717 SciFi HD

718 Bravo HD

720 Palladia HD

722 Cartoon Network HD

724 E! HD

726 SNY HD

727 MSG HD

728 ESPN HD

729 ESPN2 HD

731 WPXN (iON) HD******** Postponed to a later date

733 QVC HD

734 Universal HD

736 Spike HD******** Postponed to a later date

737 FX HD

738 ABC Family HD

739 HSN HD******** Postponed to a later date

740 History Channel HD

743 Fox Business News HD

744 Fox News HD

746 A&E HD

747 WNJU (Telemundo) HD

748 MSG+ HD

749 Disney HD

750 Food Network HD

752 The Learning Channel HD

753 YES HD

754 AMC HD

759 WE HD

760 Disney XD HD

762 Lifetime Movie Network HD

763 Biography HD

764 HGTV HD

765 National Geographic HD

766 Discovery HD

767 HD Theater

768 Planet Green HD

772 Weather Channel HD

774 Speed HD

775 Science Channel HD

779 Golf HD

781 IFC HD

783 MLB Network HD

784 Hallmark Movie Channel HD

786 Animal Planet HD

787 Africa Channel HD******** Postponed to a later date

788 Travel Channel HD

789 Smithsonian HD

790 TV One HD

792 ESPNews HD

793 ESPNU HD

794 Versus HD

795 NHL Network HD

796 MGM HD

797 HDNet Movies

798 HDNet


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/16376413
> 
> 
> TWC NYC
> 
> 
> 103 HD channels (+8 announced but postponed)



What about 685 Sleuth, my notes say it was one of the "postponed" channels originally promised...


BTW, thanks for the list!


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Just caught an article saying NYC is going to be the first market TWC will deploy DOCSIS 3.0... as in this summer. No pricing (expect it to be uber expensive) but they say they CAN go to 132 Mb/s down, 18 Mb/s up, although those speeds won't be available at first..

http://www.electronista.com/articles...csis.30.in.09/ 


Seems this is 100% due to Verizon having secured it's franchise agreement... and the kinds of speeds it seems to be offering.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16377615
> 
> 
> What about 685 Sleuth, my notes say it was one of the "postponed" channels originally promised...
> 
> 
> BTW, thanks for the list!



Sleuth SD was removed months ago - so I didn't bother


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16377666
> 
> 
> Just caught an article saying NYC is going to be the first market TWC will deploy DOCSIS 3.0... as in this summer. No pricing (expect it to be uber expensive) but they say they CAN go to 132 Mb/s down, 18 Mb/s up, although those speeds won't be available at first..
> 
> http://www.electronista.com/articles...csis.30.in.09/
> 
> 
> Seems this is 100% due to Verizon having secured it's franchise agreement... and the kinds of speeds it seems to be offering.



I would consider it, the 512 or should I say 490kb upload is really pathetic


----------



## Berk32

Anyone have picture on 747 yet?


----------



## disafan

May 1st, 2009




Time Warner Cable's agreements with programmers and broadcasters to carry their services and stations routinely expire from time to time. We are usually able to obtain renewals or extensions of such agreements, but in order to comply with applicable regulations, we must inform you when an agreement is about to expire. The following agreements are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services/stations in the near future:




Azteca America, BBC on Demand, Chinese Channel, Chinese Cinema, CV Network, E!, Fuel TV, Great American Country (GAC), Game Show Network, HD Net, HD Net Movies, HITN, Lifetime, NBA TV, ShopNBC, Style, Supercanal, The Arabic Channel, RTVi, RAI, NGTV, TV Japan, TV Polonia, Weather Channel, and WPIX.




In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned:




The previously scheduled launch of MTV Tr3s on May 20, 2009 will occur on ch. 167 as well as ch. 888.




On May 20, 2009 Travel Channel will change from ch. 88 to ch. 88 and ch. 835 in Manhattan, Brooklyn and Queens and from ch. 63 to ch. 63 and ch. 835 in Mount Vernon, Bet J will change from 89 to 89 and 893 in Manhattan, Brooklyn and Queens and from 64 to 64 and 893 in Mount Vernon.




In addition, the previously postponed launches of TV Globo on ch. 512 and PFC International on ch. 513 will now take now place on May 20th. We will also launch CV Network on ch. 804 in Manhattan and Mt. Vernon and this service will be part of El Paquetazo and DTV en Español.




On or about June 24, 2009 we will drop the following Music Choice services: Ch. 647, Contemporary Instrumentals, ch. 648, Taste of Italy and ch. 649, Tejano.




We are currently in discussions with ABC, Inc. to ensure that all of our customers, regardless of equipment, will continue to be able to view WABC after the end of the broadcasters' DTV transition on June 12th. However, if we are unable to reach agreement by that date, we may be required to cease carriage of WABC in analog and standard definition formats on channel 7. Regardless, WABC's HD signal will remain available on channel 707 to customers with HD converters and will continue to be accessible on direct-connect digital televisions and other devices that include a QAM tuner.


----------



## alleg23




> Quote:
> We are currently in discussions with ABC, Inc. to ensure that all of our customers, regardless of equipment, will continue to be able to view WABC after the end of the broadcasters’ DTV transition on June 12th. However, if we are unable to reach agreement by that date, we may be required to cease carriage of WABC in analog and standard definition formats on channel 7. Regardless, WABC’s HD signal will remain available on channel 707 to customers with HD converters and will continue to be accessible on direct-connect digital televisions and other devices that include a QAM tuner.



so if they cant agree those who dont have hdtv wont get channel 7?


berk32. other than the live well channel, there is nothing new on that list?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alleg23* /forum/post/16379366
> 
> 
> 
> berk32. other than the live well channel, there is nothing new on that list?



2 new channels today


747 Telemundo (WNJU) HD


789 Smithsonian Channel HD


(and they took away The Movie Channel West HD feed that showed up for 2 months probably just so they could say "over 100 HD channels")


----------



## dad1153

From Fredfa's "Hot Off The Press" thread in the 'HDTV Programming' page:

*HDTV Notes*
*Telemundo 47 Now Available In HD On Time Warner Cable New York*
*Spanish-Language Station Now Transmitting In HD Format On Op's Systems In New York City, Mount Vernon, Bergen County*

By Mike Reynolds, *Multichannel News* - May 1st, 2009


Telemundo 47 today became the first Hispanic station in the nation's top TV market to transmit its signal in high-definition on Time Warner Cable systems.


The station's HD feed is available on channel 717 on Time Warner Cable in Manhattan; channel 747 on its systems serving the New York City boroughs of Brooklyn, Queens, Staten Island and Westchester County city Mount Vernon; and on channel 706 in Bergen County, New Jersey.


Deal terms were not disclosed.


The 2009 Latin Music Awards, which aired on April 23, marked the Telemundo Network's first HD broadcast. Officials said the service graduallywill roll out its HD broadcast offerings to primetime novelas, sports broadcasts and specials.

"From our daily newscasts, to breaking news, to our commitment to the community, WNJU continues to evolve its unmatched local news coverage," said WNJU president and general manager Carlos Sanchez. "This new venture into HD enhances our quality and further expands our brand through cable placement within the tri-state area."

http://www.multichannel.com/article/...e_New_York.php


----------



## dad1153




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/16379536
> 
> 
> (and they took away The Movie Channel West HD feed that showed up for 2 months probably just so they could say "over 100 HD channels")



Last night I was trying to watch the 1AM "Law & Order" airing after the NBA on TNT-HD post-game show and I kept getting this Movie Channel feed (in high-def) that didn't match the programming on the regular Movie Channel guide. It went away after about 20 minutes (watched "L&O" in SD Ch. 3 and kept checking during the commercials) so maybe that was the ghost of the Movie Channel HD West Coast feed waving us goodbye!


----------



## latinrage69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dad1153* /forum/post/16380823
> 
> 
> From Fredfa's "Hot Off The Press" thread in the 'HDTV Programming' page:
> 
> *HDTV Notes*
> *Telemundo 47 Now Available In HD On Time Warner Cable New York*
> *Spanish-Language Station Now Transmitting In HD Format On Op's Systems In New York City, Mount Vernon, Bergen County*
> 
> By Mike Reynolds, *Multichannel News* - May 1st, 2009
> 
> 
> Telemundo 47 today became the first Hispanic station in the nation's top TV market to transmit its signal in high-definition on Time Warner Cable systems.
> 
> 
> The station's HD feed is available on channel 717 on Time Warner Cable in Manhattan; channel 747 on its systems serving the New York City boroughs of Brooklyn, Queens, Staten Island and Westchester County city Mount Vernon; and on channel 706 in Bergen County, New Jersey.
> 
> 
> Deal terms were not disclosed.
> 
> 
> The 2009 Latin Music Awards, which aired on April 23, marked the Telemundo Network's first HD broadcast. Officials said the service graduallywill roll out its HD broadcast offerings to primetime novelas, sports broadcasts and specials.
> 
> "From our daily newscasts, to breaking news, to our commitment to the community, WNJU continues to evolve its unmatched local news coverage," said WNJU president and general manager Carlos Sanchez. "This new venture into HD enhances our quality and further expands our brand through cable placement within the tri-state area."
> 
> http://www.multichannel.com/article/...e_New_York.php



just went over to multichannel.com to post a comment which i will post here. telemundo hd is on channel 747 in manhattan not 717.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dad1153* /forum/post/16380844
> 
> 
> Last night I was trying to watch the 1AM "Law & Order" airing after the NBA on TNT-HD post-game show and I kept getting this Movie Channel feed (in high-def) that didn't match the programming on the regular Movie Channel guide. It went away after about 20 minutes (watched "L&O" in SD Ch. 3 and kept checking during the commercials) so maybe that was the ghost of the Movie Channel HD West Coast feed waving us goodbye!



Yup... turns out they moved the TNT HD frequency to where TMC Xtra West was (on freq 693, with HBO and UniversalHD) - and gave Telemundo HD TNT's spot (pairing it with WWOR on freq 639) - you got to see the mapping updated before the channels actually shifted...


So if you notice TNT's quality go down.... you know why...


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *latinrage69* /forum/post/16380869
> 
> 
> just went over to multichannel.com to post a comment which i will post here. telemundo hd is on channel 747 in manhattan not 717.



its 717 in mount vernon - they got them reversed...


----------



## andgarden

Good news on WABC-HD: Livewell and the Accuweather subchannel appear to have been capped at low bitrates. 707 looks much better now.


----------



## latinrage69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/16380966
> 
> 
> its 717 in mount vernon - they got them reversed...



hopefully they'll make the corrections.


----------



## HDgeneration

Help please. I don't have Time Warner cable service. I canceled it a long time ago and they just left me with the coaxial cable from the wall to my HDTV. I do get local HD channels plus a few extra channels like TNT-HD and Foodnetwork but i can't seem to find Telemundo in HD isn't telemundo a local channel that i am suppose to get...I get telemundo on channel 8 which is suppose to be on 47 but thats weird. By the way i live in Manhattan.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/16378237
> 
> 
> Anyone have picture on 747 yet?



Si Senor, las chicas son muy buena


----------



## johnosolis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/16381534
> 
> 
> Si Senor, las chicas son muy buena



Aqui en Brooklyn, las chicas no se veen.











In Brooklyn, Telemundo HD 747 is just a black screen with no sound. It's been that way all day.


----------



## alleg23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dad1153* /forum/post/16380844
> 
> 
> Last night I was trying to watch the 1AM "Law & Order" airing after the NBA on TNT-HD post-game show and I kept getting this Movie Channel feed (in high-def) that didn't match the programming on the regular Movie Channel guide. It went away after about 20 minutes (watched "L&O" in SD Ch. 3 and kept checking during the commercials) so maybe that was the ghost of the Movie Channel HD West Coast feed waving us goodbye!



you know what the world needs? or at least i need?


a 24/7 law and order channel.


that's my goto show. nothing else on, watch L&O, not just the original, but all of them.


----------



## carl2680




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/16380919
> 
> 
> Yup... turns out they moved the TNT HD frequency to where TMC Xtra West was (on freq 693, with HBO and UniversalHD) - and gave Telemundo HD TNT's spot (pairing it with WWOR on freq 639) - you got to see the mapping updated before the channels actually shifted...
> 
> 
> So if you notice TNT's quality go down.... you know why...



It is already down, I was watching Leverage and I had to turn the channel because it looks like %@$.


----------



## andgarden




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/16382323
> 
> 
> It is already down, I was watching Leverage and I had to turn the channel because it looks like %@$.



Yup, it's soft as can be. 3HD/QAM is just too much.


Also, audio glitches.


----------



## KingMissile97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dad1153* /forum/post/16380844
> 
> 
> Last night I was trying to watch the 1AM "Law & Order" airing after the NBA on TNT-HD post-game show and I kept getting this Movie Channel feed (in high-def) that didn't match the programming on the regular Movie Channel guide. It went away after about 20 minutes (watched "L&O" in SD Ch. 3 and kept checking during the commercials) so maybe that was the ghost of the Movie Channel HD West Coast feed waving us goodbye!



Whatever changes they made have resulted in my TV no longer being able to tune in TNT, SD or HD. Channel 9 HD has disappeared as well. I downgraded to basic cable at the end of March and was pleased to see that I still got TNT-HD, which meant that I'd be able to watch the NBA playoffs. Well, not anymore, thanks to this cruel twist of fate. The timing is awful, I was really looking forward to the Bulls-Celtics Game 7 tomorrow. Anyone else experience this? Anyone able to find TNT somewhere other than channel 3.1?


----------



## carl2680




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andgarden* /forum/post/16382333
> 
> 
> Yup, it's soft as can be. 3HD/QAM is just too much.
> 
> 
> Also, audio glitches.



I would understand that they have to do the 3/1 QAM on some channels, but they problem is that they do that with all channels except the 6 locals. Lucky me that I forced TWC to lower my bill for the three services to 99.99 for a year. I wouldn't pay more money for this garbage of services that they provide.


----------



## Digiti

"And let us NOT forget that according to rumor, our remaining 8300HD/Passport boxes are supposed to get MDNed in May".


Does this mean that I will then have access to Showcase HD on my 8300HD? Thanks


----------



## hdtvfan2005




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Digiti* /forum/post/16383850
> 
> 
> "And let us NOT forget that according to rumor, our remaining 8300HD/Passport boxes are supposed to get MDNed in May".
> 
> 
> Does this mean that I will then have access to Showcase HD on my 8300HD? Thanks



Yep you should be able to access it. If you have an old Pioneer or SA box then swap it since those can't handle MDN to well. I had a BD-V1100 that could run Passport ok but when it got MDN'd it was slow and terrible. It looked like dos on a blue background. This was before they facelifted it. The newer boxes such as the SA 3250HD and 8300HD can run it just fine. The Samsung SMT-H3090 is also just around the corner in NYC. It does run ODN pretty much the same except its stretch-o-vision. A nice touch is the 320 GB HDD.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdtvfan2005* /forum/post/16385531
> 
> 
> The Samsung SMT-H3090 is also just around the corner in NYC. It does run ODN pretty much the same except its stretch-o-vision. A nice touch is the 320 GB HDD.



Except we keep seeing that many who get a 3090 end up with a 160G drive. One would EXPECT we should be getting the 320G as FIOS is now a very legit threat to TWC in the NYC market (the only gotcha being it will take FIOS many years to fully deploy, their "committment" is to have the city fully wired by... 2017).


The other gotcha is that I think the current ODB rev is 3.1.0_11... I doubt they'd deploy 3.1.1_3 when they have an in stalled base of the older version. OR it could be they are waiting until they deploy xx_3 first, then start handing out 3090s.


----------



## dad1153




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alleg23* /forum/post/16382038
> 
> 
> you know what the world needs? or at least i need?
> 
> 
> a 24/7 law and order channel.
> 
> 
> that's my goto show. nothing else on, watch L&O, not just the original, but all of them.



Same here! If it's "L&O" I watch it (if I haven't gotten sick from seeing the same episode so many times already) regardless of whether it's the mothership, "SVU" or "CI." This is what bothers me when someone mentions somewhere that all crime procedurals on network TV are the same and/or interchangeable. *NO THEY'RE NOT!!!* If you put in a room with nothing but Bruckheimer crime shows I'll chew my way through the door to get out of there. Give me any "L&O" flavor though and I'll be a happy, sedate and trouble-free camper. Ditto for just about any crime show on TV out there (before or current), there's just something about "L&O's" minimalism (no flashbacks, no fancy-schmanzy SFX sequences, no 'dream' segments, no 'ghosts from the past pointing the way to a clue' nonsense, etc.) that makes repeat viewing of old and new episodes a pleasant experience. And, now that TWC added USA and Bravo in HD to the HD line-up, I can watch all three "L&O" shows in high-def... if you can call what passes as high-definition on TNT-HD, well, 'HD.'










We're lucky that we like all three "L&O" shows (close to 700 episodes between all three shows and counting!







) because a lot of genuine "L&O" fans don't like one or both of the spinoffs. My sister is a diehard "L&O" fan and can tolerate a few "SVU's" but she will absolutely run out of the the room screaming if a D'Onofrio "CI" episode pops up. I know fans of "CI" that will not even acknowledge the first two "L&O" exist, and so on and so forth.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alleg23* /forum/post/16382038
> 
> 
> you know what the world needs? or at least i need?
> 
> 
> a 24/7 law and order channel.
> 
> 
> that's my goto show. nothing else on, watch L&O, not just the original, but all of them.



Please no







It seems it is on 24/7 anyway


----------



## bknight

anyone else having probs with the 705 HD feed for the mets game?


----------



## Berk32

Latest Northern Manhattan spreadsheet

(nothing HD hidden - but some random SD channels are)

 

twcHD 5-1-09.zip 68.640625k . file


----------



## hdtvfan2005

I hear they are doing some new tricks to keep MDN working on the old Pioneer/SA boxes but those people should just swap it out for a new one.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

So HDNet ran all 3 Godfather films last night in glorious HD. Or was it?


Curious what others thought... boy it sure looked for all the world as soft and grainy upconvert SD. Same PQ as the DVD set which I happen to own. Doesn't diminish the brilliant filmmaking, but damn! A lot of the outdoor shoots seemed to have an excessive amount of blown highlights; shadows were rather blocked up as well.


I mean these are 70s era films... yet I've seen stuff shot 10-15 years earlier that look far better in HD. Haven't seen lll yet, I'd expect it to be far, far better.


I wonder if the issue might not be because they may not have done a "film restoration" like they did with some other (and older) films. I thought they had done a restoration, but maybe these supposed HD ones were derived from old crappy work prints...


----------



## SRFast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bknight* /forum/post/16386471
> 
> 
> anyone else having probs with the 705 HD feed for the mets game?



There are problems right now with the HD channels. No service on 796, 790, 789 and others.


Regards...JL


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16388869
> 
> 
> So HDNet ran all 3 Godfather films last night in glorious HD. Or was it?
> 
> 
> Curious what others thought... boy it sure looked for all the world as soft and grainy upconvert SD. Same PQ as the DVD set which I happen to own. Doesn't diminish the brilliant filmmaking, but damn! A lot of the outdoor shoots seemed to have an excessive amount of blown highlights; shadows were rather blocked up as well.
> 
> 
> I mean these are 70s era films... yet I've seen stuff shot 10-15 years earlier that look far better in HD. Haven't seen lll yet, I'd expect it to be far, far better.
> 
> 
> I wonder if the issue might not be because they may not have done a "film restoration" like they did with some other (and older) films. I thought they had done a restoration, but maybe these supposed HD ones were derived from old crappy work prints...



I recently bought the remastered trilogy on Blu-ray and had the same impression... Excessive grain was my biggest complaint.


I don't share the film purists romantic fascination with grain. There are sophisticated filtering options which virtually eliminate it without altering the content. I think if Coppola hadn't 'supervised' this re-mastering project, it would actually look much better.



A_C


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRFast* /forum/post/16388964
> 
> 
> There are problems right now with the HD channels. No service on 796, 790, 789 and others.
> 
> 
> Regards...JL



no problems by me


----------



## andgarden




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/16389061
> 
> 
> I recently bought the remastered trilogy on Blu-ray and had the same impression... Excessive grain was my biggest complaint.
> 
> 
> I don't share the film purists romantic fascination with grain. There are sophisticated filtering options which virtually eliminate it without altering the content. I think if Coppola hadn't 'supervised' this re-mastering project, it would actually look much better.
> 
> 
> 
> A_C



I think the question is, what are you trying to do, make the film look like it did when it was released, or make it look like. . .something else?


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRFast* /forum/post/16388964
> 
> 
> There are problems right now with the HD channels. No service on 796, 790, 789 and others.
> 
> 
> Regards...JL



All good in Midtown East


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andgarden* /forum/post/16389073
> 
> 
> I think the question is, what are you trying to do, make the film look like it did when it was released, or make it look like. . .something else?



In most cases, grain is not a part of the narrative; it's a byproduct of film stock. Some cinematographers cleverly use it to set a mood, but I never thought that was the case with The Godfather.


The re-mastering process is supposed to mitigate the effects of age and improper film storage. Particularly in the case of Godfather I, where the original negative for the first 15 minutes was actually lost , it’s clear this masterpiece didn’t get the archival treatment it deserves.


There was an opportunity to make up for that here that wasn't fully utilized.


A_C


----------



## andgarden




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/16389311
> 
> 
> In most cases, grain is not a part of the narrative; it's a byproduct of film stock. Some cinematographers cleverly use it to set a mood, but I never thought that was the case with The Godfather.
> 
> 
> The re-mastering process is supposed to mitigate the effects of age and improper film storage. Particularly in the case of Godfather I, where the original negative for the first 15 minutes was actually lost , it's clear this masterpiece didn't get the archival treatment it deserves.
> 
> 
> There was an opportunity to make up for that here that wasn't fully utilized.
> 
> 
> A_C



How do you feel about colorizing black and white movies? Black and white "isn't part of the narrative," after all.


----------



## John Mason

Caught a chunk of Godfather I and was surprised to see the long digital-restoration credits at the end. Agree it looked pretty soft; remarkable it even met HDNet's standards.. Suspect the processing and results have been detailed in various AVS threads and elsewhere. -- John


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andgarden* /forum/post/16389462
> 
> 
> How do you feel about colorizing black and white movies? Black and white "isn't part of the narrative," after all.



OMG, that's the best analogy you can come up with???


I rest my case...


A_C


----------



## andgarden




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/16390076
> 
> 
> OMG, that's the best analogy you can come up with???
> 
> 
> I rest my case...
> 
> 
> A_C



It's a difference of degree. Apparently you disagree with colorization but not grain removal. You could say that we have to put up with a certain amount of processing to get film into the video realm, and that might be reasonable.


"OMG," on the other hand, is no argument at all.


Whatever.


----------



## Digiti

"Curious what others thought... boy it sure looked for all the world as soft and grainy upconvert SD. Same PQ as the DVD set which I happen to own. Doesn't diminish the brilliant filmmaking, but damn! A lot of the outdoor shoots seemed to have an excessive amount of blown highlights; shadows were rather blocked up as well".



I have both the SDVD and BluRAY sets of the Godfather trilogy. I must admit I am not impressed with the BluRay transfer of these films because they are soft, grainy, and oversaturated. In fact the HDNET presentation was true to those transfers. In fact, I prefer the SDVD disks by far. This is just my personal opinion so yours may vary.


----------



## carl2680




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Digiti* /forum/post/16390138
> 
> 
> "Curious what others thought... boy it sure looked for all the world as soft and grainy upconvert SD. Same PQ as the DVD set which I happen to own. Doesn't diminish the brilliant filmmaking, but damn! A lot of the outdoor shoots seemed to have an excessive amount of blown highlights; shadows were rather blocked up as well".
> 
> 
> 
> I have both the SDVD and BluRAY sets of the Godfather trilogy. I must admit I am not impressed with the BluRay transfer of these films because they are soft, grainy, and oversaturated. In fact the HDNET presentation was true to those transfers. In fact, I prefer the SDVD disks by far. This is just my personal opinion so yours may vary.



The bluray transfer is not that good, that is why I didn't bother to buy it. I rent a lot of bluray movies from netflix , and I noticed that any movie that was made before the year 2000 doesn't have a great transfer except Blade Runner the final cut. Of course Disney/Buena Vista is the studio that provides the best bluray transfers.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Digiti* /forum/post/16390138
> 
> 
> I have both the SDVD and BluRAY sets of the Godfather trilogy. I must admit I am not impressed with the BluRay transfer of these films because they are soft, grainy, and oversaturated. In fact the HDNET presentation was true to those transfers. In fact, I prefer the SDVD disks by far. This is just my personal opinion so yours may vary.



That’s good to know. I have the SD version and was planning on picking up the Blu-ray but now I think I’ll give my old SD trilogy a spin on my Pioneer BDP 09 FD and see how it looks.


I tried recording it last night on HDNet but it choked on the first few minutes-- even though it appeared to be recording, nothing was happening.


I did turn on GFP2 and was surprised by the way it looked. I was expecting a crisper image. And for those non purists







the film was shot in low light and had some degree of grain. There is no eliminating that unless you’re the type who prefers to dabble with masterpieces. Perhaps you think Vinny laid it on a bit thick in his Starry Night? You want some paint thinner?


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/16391041
> 
> 
> And for those non purists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the film was shot in low light and had some degree of grain. There is no eliminating that unless you're the type who prefers to dabble with masterpieces. Perhaps you think Vinny laid it on a bit thick in his Starry Night? You want some paint thinner?



.....


----------



## PaulInParkSlope




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdtvfan2005* /forum/post/16374249
> 
> 
> Actually a tech said that MDN is in testing. He doesn't know when it will come out but June 1st is likely. It will probably be a staged rollout though.



So what does that mean to the masses who have a 8300HD boxes? What will change?


----------



## johnosolis

"I can only say from GM Steve Paulos, that it would be in May, but thats it. Once I know more, I will post it here."

http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r222...hannel-update- 


Is this the month that NY1 HD lives up to its name?


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PaulInParkSlope* /forum/post/16394669
> 
> 
> So what does that mean to the masses who have a 8300HD boxes? What will change?



They will be a lot of crying I imagine until they get used to it.







Most likely the 8300HD does not have enough memory to run it well unless MDN requires less memory so probably time to let go the death grip of those passport boxes and get an HDC or Samsung before that happens.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/16396098
> 
> 
> They will be a lot of crying I imagine until they get used to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most likely the 8300HD does not have enough memory to run it well unless MDN requires less memory so probably time to let go the death grip of those passport boxes and get an HDC or Samsung before that happens.



MDN *does* require less memory -- a lot less. Ask any developer about the difference between running Java code vs. running natively-compiled code on a processor -- the memory overhead for Java is HUGE.


Scott


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/16397068
> 
> 
> MDN *does* require less memory -- a lot less. Ask any developer about the difference between running Java code vs. running natively-compiled code on a processor -- the memory overhead for Java is HUGE.
> 
> 
> Scott



So it could possibly be faster then HDC with java. I forget about that java logo in the boot up. I agree Java uses a lot of memory so keep that death grip a little longer in that case


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/16397100
> 
> 
> So it could possibly be faster then HDC with java. I forget about that java logo in the boot up. I agree Java uses a lot of memory so keep that death grip a little longer in that case



Yep, I'll keep my death grip on my 8300HD. Too much content on my external drive for me to ever think about giving it up unless either the hard drive or the internal drive crashes.....


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/16397153
> 
> 
> Yep, I'll keep my death grip on my 8300HD. Too much content on my external drive for me to ever think about giving it up unless either the hard drive or the internal drive crashes.....



Question is, is MDN playing nice with external drives, from what people have posted ODN does not anymore after the last update


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/16397153
> 
> 
> Yep, I'll keep my death grip on my 8300HD. Too much content on my external drive for me to ever think about giving it up unless either the hard drive or the internal drive crashes.....



Have you or others been glitch free (specifically with audio) with your trusty old Passport box?


I have been using the HDC box with no severe audio problems. I recently started using my older Passport boxes this weekend and have been experiencing tremendous audio dropouts. Some shows are fine and some have two second dropout every minute or so. If this is a problem with the Passport boxes then I might dump them sooner than later. Even though I was able to enjoy the two buffers and swapping out between the two tunersI cannot take the dropouts. I think I'll record 24 on the HD and the HDC box to see if there is a difference, since many folks here have complained about dropouts on 24.


----------



## TitusTroy

in my building we have a choice between RCN, Time Warner and in a few months FIOS...I know FIOS is far and away the best in terms of HD picture quality but how does RCN fare vs Time Warner...is one clearly better then the other in terms of HD PQ?...does Time Warner compress their signals/rateshape worse then RCN?...which offers the better set top HD DVR box (in terms of hard drive space, ease of use etc)?


can anyone share any opinions/comparisons...thanks


----------



## carl2680




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TitusTroy* /forum/post/16397380
> 
> 
> in my building we have a choice between RCN, Time Warner and in a few months FIOS...I know FIOS is far and away the best in terms of HD picture quality but how does RCN fare vs Time Warner...is one clearly better then the other in terms of HD PQ?...does Time Warner compress their signals/rateshape worse then RCN?...which offers the better set top HD DVR box (in terms of hard drive space, ease of use etc)?
> 
> 
> can anyone share any opinions/comparisons...thanks



TWC compress the HD signals for all channels except the 6 locals. They squeeze 3 HD channels in one QAM thus the picture quality suffers. Another problem that you face is audio drops on many HD channels.Now I don't know anything about RCN, but I heard that they only put two hd channels on one QAM and the picture and audio quality don't suffer. Nervertheless your best bet is to get FIOS when it becomes available.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TitusTroy* /forum/post/16397380
> 
> 
> in my building we have a choice between RCN, Time Warner and in a few months FIOS...I know FIOS is far and away the best in terms of HD picture quality but how does RCN fare vs Time Warner...is one clearly better then the other in terms of HD PQ?...does Time Warner compress their signals/rateshape worse then RCN?...which offers the better set top HD DVR box (in terms of hard drive space, ease of use etc)?
> 
> 
> can anyone share any opinions/comparisons...thanks



Call them all and see who will give you the best deal and who has the most hd channels. No NY1 on Fios not sure about RCN.


----------



## alleg23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/16398385
> 
> 
> Call them all and see who will give you the best deal and who has the most hd channels. No NY1 on Fios not sure about RCN.



ny1 is a twc joint, so i doubt rcn carries it.


is ny1 that important to ppl?


for me, it wont even be in the thought process.


----------



## TitusTroy

I don't care about channel lineups...I'm talking about who has the best HD picture quality between TWC and RCN...also does TWC rateshape/compress their HD channels?


----------



## supersuper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TitusTroy* /forum/post/16397380
> 
> 
> in my building we have a choice between RCN, Time Warner and in a few months FIOS...I know FIOS is far and away the best in terms of HD picture quality but how does RCN fare vs Time Warner...is one clearly better then the other in terms of HD PQ?...does Time Warner compress their signals/rateshape worse then RCN?...which offers the better set top HD DVR box (in terms of hard drive space, ease of use etc)?
> 
> 
> can anyone share any opinions/comparisons...thanks



rcn has better quality hd but their motorola boxes are huge. they dont compress hd but overcompress sd to the point they look like webcast. no new york 1 news on rcn


----------



## hdtvfan2005




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *supersuper* /forum/post/16398666
> 
> 
> rcn has better quality hd but their motorola boxes are huge. they dont compress hd but overcompress sd to the point they look like webcast. no new york 1 news on rcn



RCN is going to deploy the Motorola DCX boxes which are much smaller and are much nicer. The front panel has touch sensitive buttons. The DCX-3200 the HD non DVR is tiny but it uses a power brick. The DCX-3425 doesn't have it and it's much larger but smaller than their current boxes. The DCX-3425 has a 250 GB HDD and it's a HD-DVR.


----------



## TitusTroy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *supersuper* /forum/post/16398666
> 
> 
> rcn has better quality hd but their motorola boxes are huge. they dont compress hd but overcompress sd to the point they look like webcast. no new york 1 news on rcn



so Time Warner compresses their HD channels a lot?...I'm mainly concened with HD as I barely watch any standard channels anymore


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/16397317
> 
> 
> Have you or others been glitch free (specifically with audio) with your trusty old Passport box?



Yes, pretty much. It's almost the best it's ever been in all the years I've had it, amazingly.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/16397215
> 
> 
> Question is, is MDN playing nice with external drives, from what people have posted ODN does not anymore after the last update



I believe that reports are that yes it does seem to play nice with external drives


----------



## margoba

That is good news, because the external drive is very important to me. I was actually planning to switch to the HDC after the recent upgrade... until I heard about the external drive snafu.


-barry


----------



## G1Ravage

So the MDN force-feed is now June 1, according to rumors?


lol Every night when I come home from work, I stare at the Passport menus as though I would never see them again.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/16397153
> 
> 
> Yep, I'll keep my death grip on my 8300HD. Too much content on my external drive for me to ever think about giving it up unless either the hard drive or the internal drive crashes.....



...or the MDN update wipes out previously recorded material! This *has* happened to folks as well as not happening to folks. I think (based on what I read) the majority do NOT have an issue with content being deleted when they are forced to MDN/ODN.


I'm going to go with caution... watch most of the stuff on my DVR. My issue is they bloody well *SHOULD* tell us an exact date... at least 2 weeks prior.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16401733
> 
> 
> ...or the MDN update wipes out previously recorded material!



I think that was mostly with older versions of MDN, not what's currently making the rounds. Of course TWC in their wisdom might force a NEWER and more buggy version of MDN down our throats, but hopefully not....



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16401733
> 
> 
> My issue is they bloody well *SHOULD* tell us an exact date... at least 2 weeks prior.



...never going to happen. When has TWC ever warned us about "upgrades" to the DVR? Not once.....Some supervisor in Engineering will make the call to "flip the switch" and the rollout will start....


Scott


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TitusTroy* /forum/post/16397380
> 
> 
> in my building we have a choice between RCN, Time Warner and in a few months FIOS...I know FIOS is far and away the best in terms of HD picture quality but how does RCN fare vs Time Warner...is one clearly better then the other in terms of HD PQ?...does Time Warner compress their signals/rateshape worse then RCN?...which offers the better set top HD DVR box (in terms of hard drive space, ease of use etc)?
> 
> 
> can anyone share any opinions/comparisons...thanks



I wouldn't consider RCN. I'm surprised they are still in existence. I don't think they recovered from their original business plan (that required them to be the ONLY connection in any building they wired, everyone had to take TV, Internet or phone service from them only). At some point, they gave up on that god awful idea.


Maybe 5-8 years ago, they started pitching my building. As long as we DID have access to other services (TWC & Verizon then) we saw no issue. BUT, at some point they called us and said they had halted all expansion engineering... that they were going to service current customers, but were not able to run any more wires to buildings not already wired. So no new customers except those already living in, or moving into a previously wired building.


----------



## leegeousa

Does anyone know what IB and OOB Carousel Read Errors are? I have 1 on one and 8 on the other.


----------



## johnosolis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leegeousa* /forum/post/16402298
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what IB and OOB Carousel Read Errors are? I have 1 on one and 8 on the other.



I found this link that explains diagnostic screens for Scientific Atlanta cable boxes. It's a .pdf file almost 300 pages long.

forums.cabletechs.org/index.php?action=tpmod;dl=get36


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnosolis* /forum/post/16402650
> 
> 
> I found this link that explains diagnostic screens for Scientific Atlanta cable boxes. It's a .pdf file almost 300 pages long.
> 
> forums.cabletechs.org/index.php?action=tpmod;dl=get36



I get those too sometimes, does not seem to effect anything, I think maybe they are on-demand issues


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnosolis* /forum/post/16402650
> 
> 
> I found this link that explains diagnostic screens for Scientific Atlanta cable boxes. It's a .pdf file almost 300 pages long.
> 
> forums.cabletechs.org/index.php?action=tpmod;dl=get36



This seems to be specific to the SARA operating system. Nobody on TWC's NYC system has that on their box.


----------



## slumpey326

I was able to get into the 8300 HDC Diagnostics screen.


What I see under 11. HDMI Port Status Report:

Audio Format - PCM


Is this what is screwing everything up. How do I change it to AC3 or DD. It doesnt allow me to do anything. Am I missing something.


----------



## johnosolis

FYI, WPXN-DT 31.1 started broadcasting in 720p yesterday. (Last night, "Boston Legal" was in 720p with 16:9 aspect ratio.)


So ... TWC should be adding 731 Ion HD as previously promised, since this is a must-carry local broadcaster.


(There was an announcement it would be added last month, but WPXN was still broadcasting at 480i.)


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slumpey326* /forum/post/16406131
> 
> 
> I was able to get into the 8300 HDC Diagnostics screen.
> 
> 
> What I see under 11. HDMI Port Status Report:
> 
> Audio Format - PCM
> 
> 
> Is this what is screwing everything up. How do I change it to AC3 or DD. It doesnt allow me to do anything. Am I missing something.



PCM should be fine, that is the way the PS3 sends audio to a receiver that it has decoded internally. I do not believe there is any way to change that setting. Have you considered upgrading to an HDMI capable receiver, or do you have one and not enough ports? They make splitters if that is the case and they are relatively cheap on ebay. I know that is not the answer you are probably looking for but it would solve your problem and you would have it for the future if you get a blu ray player etc...


----------



## johnosolis

Starting today, QVC HD (channel 733) is actually in HD instead of SD 4:3 with a sidebar of textual info filling the right side of the screen.


Boy, do those sheets look nice!


Now, if only the other "HD" channels that pull that offset SD with unilateral sidebar trick would invest in actual HD cameras, that would be great.


What about NY1 HD (701)? They don't even bother to fake us out with that trick.


----------



## carl2680




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnosolis* /forum/post/16413040
> 
> 
> Starting today, QVC HD (channel 733) is actually in HD instead of SD 4:3 with a sidebar of textual info filling the right side of the screen.
> 
> 
> Boy, do those sheets look nice!
> 
> 
> Now, if only the other "HD" channels that pull that offset SD with unilateral sidebar trick would invest in actual HD cameras, that would be great.
> 
> 
> What about NY1 HD (701)? They don't even bother to fake us out with that trick.



NY1 will go HD live sometimes during this month. Still all of them look HD lite to me (too much compression added).


----------



## broadwayblue

I've been experiencing a new glitch lately. Every so often the picture just locks up and does not correct itself like normally happens when dropouts occur. It's a killer if I'm recording the channel, as that's the end of the road at whatever point it happens. I've only noticed it on VS HD (never on MSG HD for example.) Anyone know why this might be happening?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/16413350
> 
> 
> NY1 will go HD live sometimes during this month. Still all of them look HD lite to me (too much compression added).



I find the overall PQ to be very different from the SD channel (4:3 notwithstanding). Frankly, I have no issue with compression when we're talking studio head shots, save the bandwidth for situations where it's far more necessary!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/16415712
> 
> 
> I've been experiencing a new glitch lately. Every so often the picture just locks up and does not correct itself like normally happens when dropouts occur. It's a killer if I'm recording the channel, as that's the end of the road at whatever point it happens. I've only noticed it on VS HD (never on MSG HD for example.) Anyone know why this might be happening?



Indeed I have seen this "kind" of glitch many, many times. Everything freezes, then 3-5 seconds later, boom it's back to live. Really much the same as a 3-5 second audio dropout without any video freeze.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16416436
> 
> 
> Indeed I have seen this "kind" of glitch many, many times. Everything freezes, then 3-5 seconds later, boom it's back to live. Really much the same as a 3-5 second audio dropout without any video freeze.



I've not seen this issue yet. Do you think it's limited to certain channels?


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Don't think so, then again I'm not keeping a journal! It's just an other type of skippage, as you coined!


----------



## JeffMoney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16416436
> 
> 
> Indeed I have seen this "kind" of glitch many, many times. Everything freezes, then 3-5 seconds later, boom it's back to live. Really much the same as a 3-5 second audio dropout without any video freeze.



yup same problem , i even have to switch to another channel to un freeze it..


----------



## FNPonderous

I get the glitch but have only noticed it on VS HD. I also have to change the channel twice to delete the VS HD from the buffer.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16416436
> 
> 
> Indeed I have seen this "kind" of glitch many, many times. Everything freezes, then 3-5 seconds later, boom it's back to live. Really much the same as a 3-5 second audio dropout without any video freeze.



But the problem I'm experiencing is that 3-5 seconds later it doesn't correct itself and go back to live. I have to go channel up or down and then back to VS HD to get it to "reboot" so to speak. It's basiclly just stuck, frozen forever. If I'm watching live it's not the end of the world...but if I'm recording a hockey game and watching on delay, one such glitch is game over for the whole recording.


----------



## peterlee

The audio and picture on channel 760 Disney XD have been out of sync for a week now. The picture is also stuttering and jerky. The standard definition channel 60 is fine; this is only with the high definition channel. Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/16427637
> 
> 
> But the problem I'm experiencing is that 3-5 seconds later it doesn't correct itself and go back to live. I have to go channel up or down and then back to VS HD to get it to "reboot" so to speak. It's basiclly just stuck, frozen forever. If I'm watching live it's not the end of the world...but if I'm recording a hockey game and watching on delay, one such glitch is game over for the whole recording.



Ah, yes I have seen this, but not near as frequently as the "self-correcting" variety I mentioned before. I recall I usually cold boot the box if this occurs.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/16428786
> 
> 
> The audio and picture on channel 760 Disney XD have been out of sync for a week now. The picture is also stuttering and jerky. The standard definition channel 60 is fine; this is only with the high definition channel. Does anyone else have this problem?



Interesting, I was going to post about this... last night while in a bit of a channel surfing mode, I decided to check Dis HD. It was a fairly recent movie that should be in HD, but was very soft 4:3 SD. Not even upconvert widescreen (how frakking lazy is that?) I then noticed an extreme out of sync condition between audio & video.


The fact that this happens for more than a minute or two and is caught says TONS about that channel. I suspect this is 100% on Disney and not TWC.


----------



## peterlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16428947
> 
> 
> Interesting, I was going to post about this... last night while in a bit of a channel surfing mode, I decided to check Dis HD. It was a fairly recent movie that should be in HD, but was very soft 4:3 SD. Not even upconvert widescreen (how frakking lazy is that?) I then noticed an extreme out of sync condition between audio & video.
> 
> 
> The fact that this happens for more than a minute or two and is caught says TONS about that channel. I suspect this is 100% on Disney and not TWC.



I have no doubt it's a problem with the transmission source but this is also something Time Warner still has responsibility for by pressing Disney XD to correct the error in the signal that Disney is sending Time Warner. And it is a new problem; Disney XD has been fine since its introduction several months ago and this problem started about a week ago. The frustrating thing is that a full week has passed and as of two seconds ago, it's still not fixed. This is not an intermittent problem like the Fox 705 audio dropout issue; Disney XD's problem has been for 24/7 for 7 days and counting now. That's pretty atrocious.


And just to be clear, this is with Disney XD, the Disney cartoon channel 760. Disney HD is a separate channel 749 and is fine.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/16436712
> 
> 
> And just to be clear, this is with Disney XD, the Disney cartoon channel 760. Disney HD is a separate channel 749 and is fine.



Oh... I did see the XD decal, but it wasn't a cartoon, like I said a recently released film. I called is Dis HD because I knew they had a regular and a cartoon channel, looks like the cartoon channel isn't 100% animated!


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/16436712
> 
> 
> And just to be clear, this is with Disney XD, the Disney cartoon channel 760. Disney HD is a separate channel 749 and is fine.



FYI - Disney XD is no longer just a "cartoon channel" - thats why they rebranded it.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/16436712
> 
> 
> I have no doubt it's a problem with the transmission source but this is also something Time Warner still has responsibility for by pressing Disney XD to correct the error in the signal that Disney is sending Time Warner. And it is a new problem; Disney XD has been fine since its introduction several months ago and this problem started about a week ago. The frustrating thing is that a full week has passed and as of two seconds ago, it's still not fixed. This is not an intermittent problem like the Fox 705 audio dropout issue; Disney XD's problem has been for 24/7 for 7 days and counting now. That's pretty atrocious.
> 
> 
> And just to be clear, this is with Disney XD, the Disney cartoon channel 760. Disney HD is a separate channel 749 and is fine.



AND just in case anyone is forgetting, there STILL is an issue with audio dropouts on 705, esp during the morning news programs...very irritating.


----------



## coreynyc

I posted this a few weeks ago and didn't get a response, but my problem persists....


Does anyone with a HDC experience audio dropouts while playing recorded programs? One of my 2 boxes has this occur regularly but if I press pause and then play, the audio comes right back. It is clearly a glitch and not a problem with the original recording.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/16444636
> 
> 
> I posted this a few weeks ago and didn't get a response, but my problem persists....
> 
> 
> Does anyone with a HDC experience audio dropouts while playing recorded programs? One of my 2 boxes has this occur regularly but if I press pause and then play, the audio comes right back. It is clearly a glitch and not a problem with the original recording.



All the time, seems to be system wide issue. Also happens when not recording


----------



## lee7n

I know this is off topic, but I am curious if any of you bought the Blu-ray Star Trek Set. I hear other than ST II the transfers are horrible


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/16444749
> 
> 
> I know this is off topic, but I am curious if any of you bought the Blu-ray Star Trek Set. I hear other than ST II the transfers are horrible



ST II??? The second ST series was TNG...


Can't say anything about the BD set, BUT a few years ago, NBC actually ran the "remastered/restored into HD" episodes at a variable time, usually around 3 AM Monday morning. They DID stick to OAR (which was 4:3) BUT they all looked fabulous! Everything was tack sharp, colors were bright and not over-saturated, and one COULD see things one never was aware of (despite having seen each episode about a zillion times over the past 40 years).


Best example is the ep with the Horta... boy does the creature look WAY different than what I remember.


If the BD set is what I saw (should be slightly better due to higher bit rates) I can't imagine anyone not loving what they did.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16444904
> 
> 
> ST II??? The second ST series was TNG...
> 
> 
> Can't say anything about the BD set, BUT a few years ago, NBC actually ran the "remastered/restored into HD" episodes at a variable time, usually around 3 AM Monday morning. They DID stick to OAR (which was 4:3) BUT they all looked fabulous! Everything was tack sharp, colors were bright and not over-saturated, and one COULD see things one never was aware of (despite having seen each episode about a zillion times over the past 40 years).
> 
> 
> Best example is the ep with the Horta... boy does the creature look WAY different than what I remember.
> 
> 
> If the BD set is what I saw (should be slightly better due to higher bit rates) I can't imagine anyone not loving what they did.



I mean the Blu-Ray set of movies 1-6, they say that Wrath of Khan looks great but the rest are poor quality, basically upconverted versions of the old transfers apparently. Check this post and beware if you are thinking of buying this. What a shame.









http://thedigitalbits.com/#mytwocents


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/16444749
> 
> 
> I know this is off topic, but I am curious if any of you bought the Blu-ray Star Trek Set. I hear other than ST II the transfers are horrible



Which set are you referring to? The original TV series, Next Generation, or the movie?


I bought season 1 of the original TV series on HD-DVD when it came out. The restoration is thoughtful and first class. I can't imagine the Blu-ray being that much different.


A_C


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/16445136
> 
> 
> Which set are you referring to? The original TV series, Next Generation, or the movie?
> 
> 
> I bought season 1 of the original TV series on HD-DVD when it came out. The restoration is thoughtful and first class. I can't imagine the Blu-ray being that much different.
> 
> 
> A_C



talking about the movies, a set was released by Paramount today. From what I have read you will not see TNG for a long time if ever on blu-ray since all the effects were shot 4:3 even though the rest was shot on film 16:9


----------



## slumpey326

any news on the new samsung hd dvrs being available to nyc twc customers. I thought someone posted here that they should be available sometime in may.


----------



## disafan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16444904
> 
> 
> ST II??? The second ST series was TNG...
> 
> 
> Can't say anything about the BD set, BUT a few years ago, NBC actually ran the "remastered/restored into HD" episodes at a variable time, usually around 3 AM Monday morning. They DID stick to OAR (which was 4:3) BUT they all looked fabulous! Everything was tack sharp, colors were bright and not over-saturated, and one COULD see things one never was aware of (despite having seen each episode about a zillion times over the past 40 years).
> 
> 
> Best example is the ep with the Horta... boy does the creature look WAY different than what I remember.
> 
> 
> If the BD set is what I saw (should be slightly better due to higher bit rates) I can't imagine anyone not loving what they did.



WPIX is airing them now, late Saturday night early Sunday morning.


----------



## coreynyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/16444740
> 
> 
> All the time, seems to be system wide issue. Also happens when not recording



I think you are referring to skippage, which I get as well.


But I seem to have a unique problem on only 1 of my 2 HDC's regarding occasional audio drop outs during playback. The drop outs are not problems with the recording as if I hit pause/play/rewind, I get to hear the missed audio.


----------



## alleg23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/16446091
> 
> 
> I think you are referring to skippage, which I get as well.
> 
> 
> But I seem to have a unique problem on only 1 of my 2 HDC's regarding occasional audio drop outs during playback. The drop outs are not problems with the recording as if I hit pause/play/rewind, I get to hear the missed audio.




what is the difference between skipping and dropouts?


i used to get something when recording hd where the sound would cut for a tiny bit. not a problem when it happened every 20 minutes of so, but when i recorded blue planet, it happens every 2 minutes or so.


once it would start happening, i would reboot the box. problem gone. i havent had this in a while.


btw, are your bbf corey?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slumpey326* /forum/post/16445663
> 
> 
> any news on the new samsung hd dvrs being available to nyc twc customers. I thought someone posted here that they should be available sometime in may.



Somebody posted in another thread that he was on his way to 23rd street to get a Samsung DVR... haven't heard boo since then! What we actually *know* is that there are 2 markets that ARE getting 3090 DVRs and that TWC seems to give them out with 160G or 320G drives.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disafan* /forum/post/16445698
> 
> 
> WPIX is airing them now, late Saturday night early Sunday morning.



Very cool, yes I see it scheduled for 1:00AM Sundays. The guide SHOULD have a HDTV tag, but it doesn't.


FYI, I think the appeal is in the restoration more than the HDness...


Matter of fact, the description seems to be the show I mentioned... with the Horta. If it shows a somehat brightly colored creature then you know you've got the remastered version!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alleg23* /forum/post/16449125
> 
> 
> what is the difference between skipping and dropouts?
> 
> 
> i used to get something when recording hd where the sound would cut for a tiny bit. not a problem when it happened every 20 minutes of so, but when i recorded blue planet, it happens every 2 minutes or so.
> 
> 
> once it would start happening, i would reboot the box. problem gone. i havent had this in a while.



I think Scott B. coined the "skippage" term to refer to any event that interrupted the program flow be it video or audio glitches (most times, a video glitch means an audio one as well, but that it NOT always true, the video can glitch but the audio continues). Practically, it means losing some pierces of dialog that can be inconsequential or presage a major plot turning point.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16452083
> 
> 
> I think Scott B. coined the "skippage" term to refer to any event that interrupted the program flow be it video or audio glitches (most times, a video glitch means an audio one as well, but that it NOT always true, the video can glitch but the audio continues). Practically, it means losing some pierces of dialog that can be inconsequential or presage a major plot turning point.



Yeah, I guess as the person who coined it, I guess I meant that skippage is a momentary "glitch" that causes some audio/video to "skip" and then catch up with itself soon after. This is opposed to a "dropout" where the audio or video just drop but nothing "skips". The source for either of these could be DVR (or hard drive)-related, encoder-related at the broadcast source, re-encoding related at TWC (when it multiplexes 3 or more channels to 1 QAM frequency), or transmission-related (something interfering with your actual wiring).


----------



## coreynyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alleg23* /forum/post/16449125
> 
> 
> what is the difference between skipping and dropouts?
> 
> 
> i used to get something when recording hd where the sound would cut for a tiny bit. not a problem when it happened every 20 minutes of so, but when i recorded blue planet, it happens every 2 minutes or so.
> 
> 
> once it would start happening, i would reboot the box. problem gone. i havent had this in a while.
> 
> 
> btw, are your bbf corey?



Yes, that is me.


----------



## slumpey326




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16452000
> 
> 
> Somebody posted in another thread that he was on his way to 23rd street to get a Samsung DVR... haven't heard boo since then! What we actually *know* is that there are 2 markets that ARE getting 3090 DVRs and that TWC seems to give them out with 160G or 320G drives.




hopefully soon. Getting sick of the stupid dolby digital audio problem. I am hoping the new samsung box resolves it or at least a system upgrade soon.


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/16452209
> 
> 
> Yeah, I guess as the person who coined it, I guess I meant that skippage is a momentary "glitch" that causes some audio/video to "skip" and then catch up with itself soon after. This is opposed to a "dropout" where the audio or video just drop but nothing "skips". The source for either of these could be DVR (or hard drive)-related, encoder-related at the broadcast source, re-encoding related at TWC (when it multiplexes 3 or more channels to 1 QAM frequency), or transmission-related (something interfering with your actual wiring).



Sorry Scott, I'm really having trouble understanding what you are describing - I must need a bit more caffeine.


If the character is supposed to be saying "One, two, three, four, five", are you saying it comes across as "One, two, [blank space for a few seconds], three, four, five"?


-barry


----------



## disafan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16452038
> 
> 
> Very cool, yes I see it scheduled for 1:00AM Sundays. The guide SHOULD have a HDTV tag, but it doesn't.
> 
> 
> FYI, I think the appeal is in the restoration more than the HDness...
> 
> 
> Matter of fact, the description seems to be the show I mentioned... with the Horta. If it shows a somehat brightly colored creature then you know you've got the remastered version!



It is the remastered version. I've been watching. They showed the Doomsday Machine last week, which is the one with the planet eating machine...and the difference is one of the most noticeable. Many episodes have little new material of notice, but are much cleaner.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disafan* /forum/post/16458338
> 
> 
> It is the remastered version. I've been watching. They showed the Doomsday Machine last week, which is the one with the planet eating machine...and the difference is one of the most noticeable. Many episodes have little new material of notice, but are much cleaner.



You should see a very noticeable difference in the Horta as well.


Apparently, it was shot on 35mm film back in the early sixties... and I suspect it wouldn't have been that much difference absent the restoration process. I'd be real curious to read a really good description of that process...


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16461505
> 
> 
> You should see a very noticeable difference in the Horta as well.
> 
> 
> Apparently, it was shot on 35mm film back in the early sixties... and I suspect it wouldn't have been that much difference absent the restoration process. I'd be real curious to read a really good description of that process...



This isn't exactly that... but it might be interesting nonetheless...








http://trekmovie.com/2009/04/29/excl...-blu-ray-more/


----------



## hdtvfan2005




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slumpey326* /forum/post/16452756
> 
> 
> hopefully soon. Getting sick of the stupid dolby digital audio problem. I am hoping the new samsung box resolves it or at least a system upgrade soon.



Yes The 3090 does fix this issue. However you must press Vol+ and Info on the front panel to enable a the manufacturers diagnostics. Then you go to extended diagnostics and there you can enabled it. It's password protected though. Password is 3090 and it will enable it instantaneously. The name of this option is AC3 over HDMI.


----------



## cap_167

The following changes are planned:




On or about May 31, 2009 we will no longer carry HD Net Movies on ch. 797 and HD Net on ch. 798.




On or about June 1, 2009 we will launch MAV TV HD on ch. 787. This service will be part of the HD Xtra tier.




We may cease carriage of a WABC multicast service, currently provided on ch. 687, no earlier than June 30, 2009.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cap_167* /forum/post/16465689
> 
> 
> On or about May 31, 2009 we will no longer carry HD Net Movies on ch. 797 and HD Net on ch. 798.



Damn, when they weren't dropped the last time we heard they were being dropped, I thought that was it.


Goodbye HDXtra... I'm canceling. AND I'd encourage everyone to call on 6/1 and drop that tier, saying it was because HDNet HD, THE best HD channel was being dropped. If we could get 50-60-70% of the folks who had subscribed to drop the tier, I'd say there is a good chance things will change.


Of course, it's "why" that I also want to know!


----------



## LL3HD

I hope this is just a carriage thing and it gets worked out. HDNet has always been a great go to channel for as good as it gets picture quality on TW, along with classic movies.


----------



## TravKoolBreeze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/16466021
> 
> 
> I hope this is just a carriage thing and it gets worked out. HDNet has always been a great go to channel for as good as it gets picture quality on TW, along with classic movies.



Seems like it since I did a google search and see that both the Buffalo and Rochester clusters, among other areas, are losing the channel at the same time. I wonder what Mark Cuban and the TWC heads couldn't agree on.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TravKoolBreeze* /forum/post/16466044
> 
> 
> Seems like it since I did a google search and see that both the Buffalo and Rochester clusters, among other areas, are losing the channel at the same time. I wonder what Mark Cuban and the TWC heads couldn't agree on.



I remember back in the day, before we had HDNet, being on their email list reading about what I was missing. I wrote to Mark Cuban, whether it was Cuban or not, I got timely and cordial replies telling me to nag my provider for an agreement. He has a reputation for conversing with the public and he has posted on AVS.


As I said, I hope we don't lose a great source for HD.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16465907
> 
> 
> Damn, when they weren't dropped the last time we heard they were being dropped, I thought that was it.
> 
> 
> Goodbye HDXtra... I'm canceling. AND I'd encourage everyone to call on 6/1 and drop that tier, saying it was because HDNet HD, THE best HD channel was being dropped. If we could get 50-60-70% of the folks who had subscribed to drop the tier, I'd say there is a good chance things will change.
> 
> 
> Of course, it's "why" that I also want to know!




I like having MGMHD, Smithsonian HD, MAVTV HD, TennisHD, College Sports HD, Big Ten Network HD, NHL Network HD (and the other sports package SD channels) for $4.05...... (HD DVR+HDXtra = $15)


Considering the HDDVR alone is $10.95... HDXtra alone is $8.95... and the Sports package is $3.95... its still a great deal.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cap_167* /forum/post/16465689
> 
> 
> The following changes are planned:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On or about May 31, 2009 we will no longer carry HD Net Movies on ch. 797 and HD Net on ch. 798.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On or about June 1, 2009 we will launch MAV TV HD on ch. 787. This service will be part of the HD Xtra tier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We may cease carriage of a WABC multicast service, currently provided on ch. 687, no earlier than June 30, 2009.



Can you send the link to the page with this announcements? I want to see the whole text to see if it is one of those "Due to carriage contractual negotiations, we may be forced to remove..."?


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/16466247
> 
> 
> I like having MGMHD, Smithsonian HD, MAVTV HD, TennisHD, College Sports HD, Big Ten Network HD, NHL Network HD (and the other sports package SD channels) for $4.05...... (HD DVR+HDXtra = $15)
> 
> 
> Considering the HDDVR alone is $10.95... HDXtra alone is $8.95... and the Sports package is $3.95... its still a great deal.



I like MGMHD quite a lot, but don't watch ANY of the other channels in the HDXtra tier beyond the HDNets. So if HDNets are gone, so goes HDXtra for me....


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/16466716
> 
> 
> Can you send the link to the page with this announcements? I want to see the whole text to see if it is one of those "Due to carriage contractual negotiations, we may be forced to remove..."?


 http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...elchanges.html 


He pasted it exactly...


----------



## hdtvfan2005

Interesting. Our TWC division wants to put HDNet in the variety tier. They will swap HDNet for Smithsonian in the HD VIP tier aka HD Xtra. Maybe there are signs of new negotiations. Mark Cuban said he's working with TWC to keep it. I hope they do since I like Dan Rather reports.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/16466771
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...elchanges.html
> 
> 
> He pasted it exactly...



HMM....Just followed the "contact us" link from their site saying that the HDNets are my favorite channels on the system and that I would be canceling the HDXtra tier without them.


Here's the link to "contact us":
https://www.twcnyc.com/index2.cfm?c=...ontact_us_kana


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/16466831
> 
> 
> HMM....Just followed the "contact us" link from their site saying that the HDNets are my favorite channels on the system and that I would be canceling the HDXtra tier without them.
> 
> 
> Here's the link to "contact us":
> https://www.twcnyc.com/index2.cfm?c=...ontact_us_kana



This is very disappointing. FIOS has them so this just may get me to switch when it arrives in my neighborhood.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/16467390
> 
> 
> This is very disappointing. FIOS has them so this just may get me to switch when it arrives in my neighborhood.

















You're considering switching to FIOS??? But they don't have Navigator? How will you live without that great box??


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/16467494
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're considering switching to FIOS??? But they don't have Navigator? How will you live without that great box??



I like my HDNet's, unfortunately my building has an agreement with time warner cable so I am not sure if FIOS will get in plus it has not arrived in my neighborhood yet I don't think. I will get used to whatever they have I guess. I really do not know what TWC is thinking, this is a travesty


----------



## TonyNYC

I am going to miss HD Net and the MMA programming.










This will end the HD Xtra tier for me. At least I will save a couple of bucks a month.


----------



## carl2680




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/16467655
> 
> 
> I like my HDNet's, unfortunately my building has an agreement with time warner cable so I am not sure if FIOS will get in plus it has not arrived in my neighborhood yet I don't think. I will get used to whatever they have I guess. I really do not know what TWC is thinking, this is a travesty



does anyone knows if Verizon has finished wiring the rich neighborhoods in nyc. they said that 54% of manhanttan was wired by the end of 2008.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/16468913
> 
> 
> does anyone knows if Verizon has finished wiring the rich neighborhoods in nyc. they said that 54% of manhanttan was wired by the end of 2008.



54%??? I'm calling ******** on that one.


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/16469518
> 
> 
> 54%??? I'm calling ******** on that one.



They probably mean that the wires were run along the street (underground and whatnot.) IE, 54% of Manhattan buildings _could_ be hooked up to FiOS today if their management requests it, not that they _are_ hooked up.


----------



## HDTV Dude

If this goes down and it seems like it will this will be the death nail for Time Warner Cable in every market where FiOs rolls out. My building is getting lit up this summer by FiOS and it couldn't happen any sooner. By the way don't forget to record the premieres of "Duffy at LSO St. Luke's, London" Sunday night and "The Girl Friend Experience" next Wednesday night.


----------



## carl2680




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/16469558
> 
> 
> They probably mean that the wires were run along the street (underground and whatnot.) IE, 54% of Manhattan buildings _could_ be hooked up to FiOS today if their management requests it, not that they _are_ hooked up.


 http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2309838,00.asp 


That is an old article from may 2008. It is very interesting that they will leave BK, BX and Queens to last. I don't know if they changed their strategy regarding wiring BK, Queens and the Bronx.


----------



## TravKoolBreeze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV Dude* /forum/post/16470015
> 
> 
> If this goes down and it seems like it will this will be the death nail for Time Warner Cable in every market where FiOs rolls out. My building is getting lit up this summer by FiOS and it couldn't happen any sooner.



I think this is starting to blow it out of proportion. Of course people on here will lean to FiOS because of the main qualities. However, to say that this will kill the #2 cable company when I feel that #1 cable company (Comcast) is run worse then TWC is a little over the top. The mainstream people who don't visit this site will be upset and complain but this isn't like when ABC was gone a few years ago.


I still think FiOS is a good new competitor to the duopoly of cable in the city along with the satellite providers.


----------



## kwitel

I refuse to give it up because I cant stand the HDC.

However, Id love to get In/On Demand in HD.


Do I have any options?


----------



## G1Ravage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwitel* /forum/post/16471063
> 
> 
> I refuse to give it up because I cant stand the HDC.
> 
> However, Id love to get In/On Demand in HD.
> 
> 
> Do I have any options?



Once we get MDN on supposedly June 1, we won't have a choice.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/16466716
> 
> 
> Can you send the link to the page with this announcements? I want to see the whole text to see if it is one of those "Due to carriage contractual negotiations, we may be forced to remove..."?



I recall the last time this was threatened, that language was used. Not so this time, it's a strict "on or about" announcement. Note the "on or about" language...


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/16466831
> 
> 
> HMM....Just followed the "contact us" link from their site saying that the HDNets are my favorite channels on the system and that I would be canceling the HDXtra tier without them.
> 
> 
> Here's the link to "contact us":
> https://www.twcnyc.com/index2.cfm?c=...ontact_us_kana



Thanks for the link Scott, I just filed a similar note.


I will probably also drop Starz, they seem to never have any compelling movies any more. Money saved on both will go to a Netflix subscription.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/16467655
> 
> 
> I like my HDNet's, unfortunately my building has an agreement with time warner cable so I am not sure if FIOS will get in plus it has not arrived in my neighborhood yet I don't think. I will get used to whatever they have I guess. I really do not know what TWC is thinking, this is a travesty



I'll tell you exactly what they are thinking... $$$$. They drop the expense, they do nothing to the cost other than raise overall rates and they picked up subscribers when it was forecast they wouldn't. They THINK they have their customers by the short hairs.


Rental or own? Tenants association or co-op/condo board? Might be an idea to raise the issue with the appropriate group...


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/16468530
> 
> 
> I am going to miss HD Net and the MMA programming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will end the HD Xtra tier for me. At least I will save a couple of bucks a month.



Make doubly sure they KNOW it's the dropping of HDNet is the reason you dropped the tier.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/16466247
> 
> 
> I like having MGMHD, Smithsonian HD, MAVTV HD, TennisHD, College Sports HD, Big Ten Network HD, NHL Network HD (and the other sports package SD channels) for $4.05...... (HD DVR+HDXtra = $15)
> 
> 
> Considering the HDDVR alone is $10.95... HDXtra alone is $8.95... and the Sports package is $3.95... its still a great deal.



It's no deal for me, I have zero interest in those sports channels, nor having some SD channels on what is SUPPOSED to be a HD speciality tier. I'll drop Starz and use the money saved from both to do a Netflix subscription.


BTW, I find Dan Rather's shows interesting AND the HD NASA coverage fabulous, so it's more than just movies I'll regret not having access to...


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/16468913
> 
> 
> does anyone knows if Verizon has finished wiring the rich neighborhoods in nyc. they said that 54% of manhanttan was wired by the end of 2008.



It was 60% by 2009. As the east village and places like Sty Town got them first, I'd also call BS.


----------



## kwitel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G1Ravage* /forum/post/16471345
> 
> 
> Once we get MDN on supposedly June 1, we won't have a choice.



What's "MDN" and, will not be having a choice be a good thing?

EDIT: just did a search; when it gets released is it suppossed to have the same problems as the regular Mystro?

Should I keep my SA8300HD?


----------



## Cads

Does anyone know what IB and OOB Carousel Read Errors are?


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16472125
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link Scott, I just filed a similar note.
> 
> 
> I will probably also drop Starz, they seem to never have any compelling movies any more. Money saved on both will go to a Netflix subscription.



I'm actually considering going in the other direction: dropping my Netflix subscription and signing up for HBO in its place.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/16474452
> 
> 
> I'm actually considering going in the other direction: dropping my Netflix subscription and signing up for HBO in its place.



Interesting... I find there are a number of original series from SHO and HBO that I really enjoy. So I will retain those 2. Cinemax seems to get all the first showings, but they eventually make HBO 2-3 months later; still, with a Netflix sub, I CAN see new movies a LOT sooner anyway (plus, gotta say a good clean SD DVD looks pretty good on my HD set).


----------



## Riverside_Guy

So I made a complaint about them dropping HDNet saying I'm going to cancel HDXtra and I get an e-mail reply that I can write (as in write a snail mail) a letter to Bob Watson if I want to ask for a new channel!


I guess reading isn't a skill TWC wants for their employees.


----------



## TonyNYC

The loss of the channel still bothers me too. I was hoping to see the rematch of Urijah Faber and Mike Brown with the upcoming WEC 41 show.


----------



## JeffMoney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16476663
> 
> 
> So I made a complaint about them dropping HDNet saying I'm going to cancel HDXtra and I get an e-mail reply that I can write (as in write a snail mail) a letter to Bob Watson if I want to ask for a new channel!
> 
> 
> I guess reading isn't a skill TWC wants for their employees.




Its a joke that you have to send him a letter , thats TWC saying we do what we want to do and still take your money..


----------



## zas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16476663
> 
> 
> So I made a complaint about them dropping HDNet saying I'm going to cancel HDXtra and I get an e-mail reply that I can write (as in write a snail mail) a letter to Bob Watson if I want to ask for a new channel!
> 
> 
> I guess reading isn't a skill TWC wants for their employees.



I've written to Bob Watson before and he's responsive.


----------



## chopsueychris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/16477183
> 
> 
> The loss of the channel still bothers me too. I was hoping to see the rematch of Urijah Faber and Mike Brown with the upcoming WEC 41 show.



We're losing HDNET, not VERSUS.

WEC is on Verses so we'll see ButtChin vs. Brown in June.









However we're losing freaking K-1 and all the third rate Canadian Casino held MMA events that HDNet provides.


We're also losing replays of Arrested Development. HDnet is a huge loss for me as it is probably one the three most watched channels for me.


I'm in the process of potentially moving to outside of Charlotte, UVerse, TWC or Directv will be my choices. Honestly, without HDnet I won't choose TWC when I'm down there. I may however just get Directv billed to my sister so I can have SNY, YES and the Rangers.


This sucks.


----------



## G1Ravage

Another night of ******** audio dropouts on FOX 5. Starts out all right with The Simpsons, but by the end of King of the Hill, it's absolutely unwatchable.


I swear, if they ruin the season finale of 24 tomorrow....


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chopsueychris* /forum/post/16480047
> 
> 
> We're losing HDNET, not VERSUS.
> 
> WEC is on Verses so we'll see ButtChin vs. Brown in June.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However we're losing freaking K-1 and all the third rate Canadian Casino held MMA events that HDNet provides.
> 
> 
> We're also losing replays of Arrested Development. HDnet is a huge loss for me as it is probably one the three most watched channels for me.
> 
> 
> I'm in the process of potentially moving to outside of Charlotte, UVerse, TWC or Directv will be my choices. Honestly, without HDnet I won't choose TWC when I'm down there. I may however just get Directv billed to my sister so I can have SNY, YES and the Rangers.
> 
> 
> This sucks.



Ah yes, you are right!


I know one thing that will be a loss are the Dream shows out of Japan. Was the only way to see well known fighters in that promotion that are not in the US much.


All I can do right now is hope FIOS get here eventually.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G1Ravage* /forum/post/16480934
> 
> 
> Another night of ******** audio dropouts on FOX 5. Starts out all right with The Simpsons, but by the end of King of the Hill, it's absolutely unwatchable.
> 
> 
> I swear, if they ruin the season finale of 24 tomorrow....



I hope there are no problems too. I've watched this season of 24 with the HDC boxes with no audio problems.


I've been going back to my Passport boxes on and off for the last few weeks. I returned the HDCs to the TW Queens Center location Saturday. I am now exclusive with the Passport. I hope I don't experience these audio anomalies that others, with the Passport, have complained about.


Aside from this possible audio glitch, I really can't say enough about how much better the Passport is than the HDC. Even though it might be only a few seconds, the faster response time of the controls is great. The PIP, tuner swaps, real buffers are too important to be without. I guess none of this will matter if we get the new system zapped down our throats in a couple of weeks.


And by the way, they had no information regarding the new Samsung boxes at the Queens Center location.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/16481568
> 
> 
> I hope there are no problems too. I've watched this season of 24 with the HDC boxes with no audio problems.
> 
> 
> I've been going back to my Passport boxes on and off for the last few weeks. I returned the HDCs to the TW Queens Center location Saturday. I am now exclusive with the Passport. I hope I don't experience these audio anomalies that others, with the Passport, have complained about.
> 
> 
> Aside from this possible audio glitch, I really can't say enough about how much better the Passport is than the HDC. Even though it might be only a few seconds, the faster response time of the controls is great. The PIP, tuner swaps, real buffers are too important to be without. I guess none of this will matter if we get the new system zapped down our throats in a couple of weeks.
> 
> 
> And by the way, they had no information regarding the new Samsung boxes at the Queens Center location.



While I've certainly been hampered by said audio glitches, it seems rarely to effect 24 (thank goodness). Still, I'll watch it live and be ready to switch to the SD channel if I have to.


As for the Sammies, they do seem to have some teething problems. A worse issue is that it seems clear TWC is handing out 160G models in one market and 320G units in another. Typical completely uneven way TWC treats it's customers.


----------



## heinriph

Just made the mistake of seeing what 'MavTV' is... and now I KNOW I'll be canceling my HD Xtra package. It's like a Maxim magazine for those who can't read. Every loud obnoxious and stupid tendency in popular entertainment boiled down into one solidly boring channel.

But hey, give the people what they want. It's not my two seats at Denny's.


----------



## nyy7

I live in Queens and was wodering. Thanks


----------



## disafan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heinriph* /forum/post/16482485
> 
> 
> Just made the mistake of seeing what 'MavTV' is... and now I KNOW I'll be canceling my HD Xtra package. It's like a Maxim magazine for those who can't read. Every loud obnoxious and stupid tendency in popular entertainment boiled down into one solidly boring channel.
> 
> But hey, give the people what they want. It's not my two seats at Denny's.



Is there a channel worth watching nowadays? I know that is a controversial statement, but as networks are promoting reality shows over quality entertainment...I find I need extra channels just to be able to find one program to look forward to watching every night. Every time I like a show, they cancel it.


And what do they bring in? MAV TV? HDNet/HDNet Movies had a mix of classic movies, some classic shows(although I always hoped they'd add more), and sports/music content for those who like such things, and guaranteed 24/7 HD, unlike those channels that go back and forth from stretched SD to HD.


Ironically, after having it off the account for a while after Mojo left(because I couldn't justify $5 for 2 channels), I just added it when it jumped to 4 when Smithsonian HD to see if it was once again worth it. I guess it isn't. and I was just starting to enjoy the classic movies.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disafan* /forum/post/16483894
> 
> 
> Is there a channel worth watching nowadays? I know that is a controversial statement, but as networks are promoting reality shows over quality entertainment...I find I need extra channels just to be able to find one program to look forward to watching every night. Every time I like a show, they cancel it.
> 
> 
> And what do they bring in? MAV TV? HDNet/HDNet Movies had a mix of classic movies, some classic shows(although I always hoped they'd add more), and sports/music content for those who like such things, and guaranteed 24/7 HD, unlike those channels that go back and forth from stretched SD to HD.
> 
> 
> Ironically, after having it off the account for a while after Mojo left(because I couldn't justify $5 for 2 channels), I just added it when it jumped to 4 when Smithsonian HD to see if it was once again worth it. I guess it isn't. and I was just starting to enjoy the classic movies.



Again... Why is everyone ignoring the HD sports channels that are included with HDXtra?


----------



## heinriph




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/16483932
> 
> 
> Again... Why is everyone ignoring the HD sports channels that are included with HDXtra?



Not really ignoring - just not that interested. I'll admit its a decent set of sports channels, but I just don't have time to watch that much sports.


You're right that you get all the channels for only $4 once you figure in the cost of the DVR, but if I don't watch them much, that's still $4 wasted. And although I'm sure TWC won't even notice or care, my $$$ are the only way I can even remotely hope to make my voice heard.


I've been annoyed at my rising bill for some time - so I'm going to take this opportunity to slash some of the 'foam' on my bill - stuff I pay for but don't really need. I've had my eye on about $60 worth of cuts for some time now, and this is just the sort of thing I need to motivate me.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heinriph* /forum/post/16482485
> 
> 
> Just made the mistake of seeing what 'MavTV' is... and now I KNOW I'll be canceling my HD Xtra package. It's like a Maxim magazine for those who can't read. Every loud obnoxious and stupid tendency in popular entertainment boiled down into one solidly boring channel.
> 
> But hey, give the people what they want. It's not my two seats at Denny's.



I seriously doubt it's even near as good as Maxim is! Sounds like a re-branded InHD, which also called itself a channel by men for men.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heinriph* /forum/post/16484342
> 
> 
> Not really ignoring - just not that interested. I'll admit its a decent set of sports channels, but I just don't have time to watch that much sports.
> 
> 
> You're right that you get all the channels for only $4 once you figure in the cost of the DVR, but if I don't watch them much, that's still $4 wasted. And although I'm sure TWC won't even notice or care, my $$$ are the only way I can even remotely hope to make my voice heard.
> 
> 
> I've been annoyed at my rising bill for some time - so I'm going to take this opportunity to slash some of the 'foam' on my bill - stuff I pay for but don't really need. I've had my eye on about $60 worth of cuts for some time now, and this is just the sort of thing I need to motivate me.



Good show! The "sports" channel were all definitely minor league; I do watch a lot of sports but have never wanted to watch any of the HDXtra sports channels... besides, TWC has NEVER even listed them as part of the package!


I'm doing the same as you, also going to drop one of the movie channels (Starz) and from what I save I can get a Netflix sub. I dunno, to save 60 bucks I'd have to also drop RoadRunner and that won't happen!


As it stands now, the ONLY HDXtra channel that holds the slightest bit of interest is MGM HD.


----------



## slumpey326




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyy7* /forum/post/16483160
> 
> 
> I live in Queens and was wodering. Thanks



wondering this as well. Want to here some reviews


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16484825
> 
> 
> Good show! The "sports" channel were all definitely minor league; I do watch a lot of sports but have never wanted to watch any of the HDXtra sports channels... besides, TWC has NEVER even listed them as part of the package!



They did once - on the channel change page.


----------



## LL3HD

Speaking of HDNet, this was posted in the HOTP thread.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...8#post16485588 

It mentions a Robyn Watson. I wonder if that’s a typo and should be Bob.

*Cable Notes*



*Updated: Time Warner Cable Dropping HDNet Channels Nationwide May 31


Cable Operator Says There Is 'Limited Appeal' for Mark Cuban-Backed Services*


By Todd Spangler -- Multichannel News, 5/18/2009 9:32:23 AM MT


Time Warner Cable confirmed Monday it will stop offering HDNet and HDNet Movies across all of its systems effective May 31.


The move by Time Warner Cable, which has 8.7 million digital cable subscribers, is a blow to the Mark Cuban-backed HDNet, which was among the first HD services available to cable and satellite operators.


Asked why the company was dropping HDNet's services, Time Warner Cable director of corporate public relations Robyn Watson said, "There's a limited appeal for the programming. In a world with more than 100 HD channels, being in HD is not enough. We are adding other channels in HD to give our customers more choice."


HDNet and HDNet Movies has been available to Time Warner Cable customers in the HD Xtra premium-priced tier, which depending on market costs up to $8.95 extra per month.


Cuban, in an e-mail to Multichannel News, said he would not comment "on ongoing negotiations." However, he took issue with Time Warner Cable's characterization of HDNet's programming as lacking appeal.


"[T]here are millions of viewers who enjoy our unique and exclusive programming," Cuban wrote, adding that "we are not a cookie-cutter network like those from the big media conglomerates" and claiming that HDNet's viewers "do business with providers specifically to get our progamming."


HDNet's flagship channel, launched in 2001, features up to 20 hours per week of original features, including a newsmagazine hosted by former CBS anchor Dan Rather.


Time Warner Cable disclosed the plans to drop the two HDNet services on its Web site May 15. The company also said on or about June 1 it will launch MAV TV HD, as part of the HD Xtra tier.


In New York City, at least, TWC this month added Smithsonian HD in the HD Xtra tier. In earlier Web site statements about the two HDNet channels, TWC had said it intended to drop them and add Smithsonian HD and MavTV.

http://www.multichannel.com/article/...ide_May_31.php


----------



## LL3HD

Well, there you have it. If you like HDNet, then drop them a letter ASAP.


I still think that this is a money game being played out between TW morons and Mark Cuban's people-- all to be resolved with us not losing it but probably costing us more money. That's my guess.


----------



## MacAlert

Anyone having problems with TV & Internet today? All channels are breaking up and my internet dropped off a couple of times.


----------



## TravKoolBreeze

Does anyone know what kind of upgrade this notice is talking about? I would begin to speculate that it is for Docsis3.0.


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TravKoolBreeze* /forum/post/16486443
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what kind of upgrade this notice is talking about? I would begin to speculate that it is for Docsis3.0.



Where did you see this? Could either be DOCSIS3 or the rumored Passport software update.


----------



## TravKoolBreeze

It was posted in the building hallway earlier this afternoon as I was heading out. The building next door also had that notice.


----------



## OSUBuckly

Well my 4 year old SA 8300HDC decided to lock up on me and made me miss 8 crucial minutes in the last quarter hour of 24. This seems to be happening more and more often lately. It took 3 reboots to get the thing working again. I'm thinking of trading it in for a new unit. Is there a particular one I should be looking for or one I should definitely avoid? I've heard there is a new interface other than Passport. Is this something I should be looking for with a new unit?


Thanks.


----------



## jm4duryea




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OSUBuckly* /forum/post/16486785
> 
> 
> Well my 4 year old SA 8300HDC decided to lock up on me and made me miss 8 crucial minutes in the last quarter hour of 24. This seems to be happening more and more often lately. It took 3 reboots to get the thing working again. I'm thinking of trading it in for a new unit. Is there a particular one I should be looking for or one I should definitely avoid? I've heard there is a new interface other than Passport. Is this something I should be looking for with a new unit?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I have the 8300HDC too. My recording of 24, just quit at 8:29. Don't know why, there was plenty of hard drive space. No error msg either. Guess I'll have to watch it online.


----------



## dontdothat88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G1Ravage* /forum/post/16480934
> 
> 
> Another night of ******** audio dropouts on FOX 5. Starts out all right with The Simpsons, but by the end of King of the Hill, it's absolutely unwatchable.
> 
> 
> I swear, if they ruin the season finale of 24 tomorrow....



glad im not the only one having this issue lately. Half of the fox shows i watch are almost unwatchable, i have to leave on closed caption.


----------



## OSUBuckly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dontdothat88* /forum/post/16486944
> 
> 
> glad im not the only one having this issue lately. Half of the fox shows i watch are almost unwatchable, i have to leave on closed caption.



This always happens to me as well. 24 was almost unwatchable tonight because of it. I decided to sucker up and solider through because I needed to know what happened. It is especially bad during the clock ticks that play into the commercial. Each tick is a new dropout. What is the cause of this? Fox and the CW seem to be the worst.


----------



## LL3HD

First time I watched 24 this season with the Passport box, not the HDC box, and it was horrible, every few seconds there were audio dropouts. I had to keep the closed caption on. I don't know if this has anything to do with the Passport or HDC. However, I never experienced any problems before.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/16489008
> 
> 
> First time I watched 24 this season with the Passport box, not the HDC box, and it was horrible, every few seconds there were audio dropouts. I had to keep the closed caption on. I don't know if this has anything to do with the Passport or HDC. However, I never experienced any problems before.



What? Passport has a problem? Oh my god what will u do?


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/16489112
> 
> 
> What? Passport has a problem? Oh my god what will u do?



As I said in earlier posts, it is a moot point, if we will be force fed the new software-- killing Passport.


And as I have repeatedly mentioned, I enjoy and value Passport's two tuner advantages but they are a useless feature if the dropouts persist.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/16485700
> 
> 
> Well, there you have it. If you like HDNet, then drop them a letter ASAP.
> 
> 
> I still think that this is a money game being played out between TW morons and Mark Cuban's people-- all to be resolved with us not losing it but probably costing us more money. That's my guess.



Scott posted a url to file an objection.


The good news is that they are getting a LOT of negative ink around the web. BUT I also think that the ONLY chance we may keep the HDNets will take months and months when (and if) they see a LOT of cancellations.


Of course, if they raise the cost of the tier, then a value question arises as except for a few very minor sports channels, there isn't much there, just MGM and Smithsonian. While there's nothing inherently wrong with those channels, what they show is available elsewhere... except for MGM which does seem to carry the "older movies iin HD" theme from HDNet-M.


My issue is that once HDNet is gone, I'm canceling and using the money elsewhere.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/16489112
> 
> 
> What? Passport has a problem? Oh my god what will u do?



I have concluded that this is NOT a Passport issue. We have many indications this audio drop-out thing happens on HDCs, none of which run Passport.


Yes I have seen the problem... mostly on the Fri. nite line-up I tend to record. BUT I have never seen it on 24, and I also tend to watch 24 live. For the finale, I think I got one small drop-out... that's it.


BTW, in addition to CC, one can run the SD channel on the other tuner and swap. Passport is a huge advantage here as both tuners will buffer, so one CAN rack back to the point where you missed some critical dialog.


This certainly indicates the issue may very well be at the head end. Unfortunately many of the complaints list no hardware, software, version numbers, or which head end the customer is in, making them useless in any of us trying to fifgure out what is going on and where the issue lies.


----------



## MacAlert

Did anyone else have problems with TV & Internet yesterday? Internet was down most of the evening and the TV was breaking up on almost all channels.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16489269
> 
> 
> Scott posted a url to file an objection.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/16466831
> 
> 
> Here's the link to "contact us":
> https://www.twcnyc.com/index2.cfm?c=...ontact_us_kana










Right... everyone should demand that they keep HDNet.


----------



## pdroth

I sent my comments in. Hope it helps


----------



## Gooddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TravKoolBreeze* /forum/post/16486514
> 
> 
> It was posted in the building hallway earlier this afternoon as I was heading out. The building next door also had that notice.



IDK, but that sounds to me like a local maintenance notice


----------



## jm4duryea

Anyone else having problems on these channels? 705 totally black, no sound or audio; channel 707 having both video and audio stutters.


----------



## peterlee

Yes, Fox HD 705 has been a nightmare tonight. Audio dropouts every 10 seconds on American Idol during its live broadcast. Glee was afflicted by dropouts. The live broadcast of the Ten O'Clock News was even worse; occasionally, multiple audio dropouts would follow so quickly after each other than it was basically silent for 5-second intervals.


----------



## LL3HD

I haven't turned FOX on tonight. Out of curiosity, for you folks experiencing problems with FOX tonight, did any of you watch 24 last night? Did you have problems?


----------



## BkDude

I had problems. During the first hour it seemed to have drop outs only during the clock sound before and after a commercial break. During the second hour it seemed to be everywhere.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BkDude* /forum/post/16495252
> 
> 
> I had problems. During the first hour it seemed to have drop outs only during the clock sound before and after a commercial break. During the second hour it seemed to be everywhere.



That's exactly the way it was for me. What box are you using?


----------



## john516




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/16493861
> 
> 
> Yes, Fox HD 705 has been a nightmare tonight. Audio dropouts every 10 seconds on American Idol during its live broadcast. Glee was afflicted by dropouts. The live broadcast of the Ten O'Clock News was even worse; occasionally, the audio dropouts would follow so quickly after each other than it was basically silent for 5-second intervals. Amazing that Time Warner seems utterly oblivious after two months. That's top-notch quality control.



I filed a complaint with New York City after trying to watch American Idol and Glee on 705 with constant audio dropouts (not to mention 24 the night before was a disaster as well). I got a call from an individual from Time Warner -- telling me that it was a problem in my neighborhood and it had been resolved on Monday. What was annoying was that -- in the complaint form -- I had sent the link to this forum documenting that others have the problem. TWC's answer -- we'll send someone to look at your cable set-up --which we all know is not the problem.


I would encourage all of you having the problem to file a complaint --
http://www.nyc.gov/html/doitt/html/c...ice_form.shtml 


so that TWC can't keep claiming this is an isolated issue for one or two people.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *john516* /forum/post/16495856
> 
> 
> ...telling me that it was a problem in my neighborhood...



Where's your location?


----------



## OSUBuckly

Just filed a complaint myself. I tried to watch that show Glee on Fox last night but the constant dropouts made it impossible. I'm glad FOX has a great online viewing system or I couldn't watch any their programming these days.


----------



## john516




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/16496169
> 
> 
> Where's your location?



Astoria.


----------



## MacAlert

Nevermind my question about my problem with TW, it appears the tap that I am connected to went bad and needs to be changed. More problems...ugh!


----------



## peterlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OSUBuckly* /forum/post/16496408
> 
> 
> Just filed a complaint myself. I tried to watch that show Glee on Fox last night but the constant dropouts made it impossible. I'm glad FOX has a great online viewing system or I couldn't watch any their programming these days.



Another night of audio dropouts on Fox HD during American Idol and the Ten O'Clock News.


Incidentally, the first episode of Glee is completely free on iTunes right now. Usually when an episode is offered as a free teaser, it is available for about a week before they start charging so download it now if you're interested.


----------



## Berk32

new spreadsheet....


nothing different in the HD department - some SD channel adjustments

 

twcHD 5-21-09.zip 70.896484375k . file


----------



## BkDude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ll3hd* /forum/post/16495607
> 
> 
> that's exactly the way it was for me. What box are you using?



8300hd


----------



## johnosolis

Thank you for the feedback. At this time WPXN through Time Warner cable will not be available in HD until about Mid-July of this year. We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause. Thank you for contacting ION Media Networks.


Tanisha

Audience Relations Coordinator

ION MEDIA NETWORKS


----------



## ANGEL 35

I have a problem with channels changing it seems by it self.Im on one channel and without doing any thing it changes to diffrent channel. its been doing it for the last 3 days. I dont know what to do.


----------



## Ken H

Please use existing topic.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...7#post16506397


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/16506397
> 
> 
> I have a problem with channels changing it seems by it self.Im on one channel and without doing any thing it changes to diffrent channel. its been doing it for the last 3 days. I dont know what to do.



That's pretty funny. Do you have any new neighbors who just got cable? Maybe it's their remote.


I have been going through the same thing. I picked up a couple of new Universal remotes. One is the Universal MX 950 and it changes my TV on a different floor through plaster walls. In fact I called my installer today to see what can be done to correct the problem.


----------



## corysmith01

Hey, useful information here. I've been trying to read a few pages back and see everyone's issues to see if mine are the same. I actually have a technician coming out tomorrow to check my signal strength. Who knows what that will do.


My question is, reading through a few pages, many keep posting of audio dropouts. Now, is it just audio? Just trying to figure out if it's what's happening to me. Is the dropouts for everyone here just audio, that is, video continues on but there's no audio? See, for me, mine is like a pause. It's like the channel locks up for a second or two...no audio or video, and then it comes back in. It's really frustrating. I can be in the middle of a show and it'll just stop....it blanks out for a second, then comes back. Sometimes, leading up to the blank out, just before it does so the picture will become scrambled or pixelated. I've done everything they say...the bogus "reboot the box" fix. It does nothing. Some channels are worse than others. Some seem to never experience this. Also, the glitch, or stopage, is picked up when I dvr a show as well. I can be watching it via dvr and the same thing; it'll go blank, no audio, and i'll lose 3-5 seconds of a show. It's very frustrating, especially considering how much coin I drop on this each month. Any help or advise is appreciated.


----------



## corysmith01

Oh, and if it's pertinent, I have the SA 8300HD.


Also, this may be coincidental, but use of the DVR (rewinding live, or watching a recorded show) seems to exacerbate it. But, could be unrelated. Just something I've noticed. Though, at this point, I'm hyper-aware of it b/c it drives me nuts.


----------



## peterlee

Your problem is different than the audio dropout some of us have been reporting. The audio dropout is just that, the audio drops out but the video is completely unaffected. Plus, the audio dropout occurs only on a single channel, Fox HD 705.


Unfortunately, your issue sounds like a dying DVR. I had something similar happen and the only way to "fix" it was to swap out the DVR. One question: is your DVR almost full? For me, the freeze-ups and hiccups occurred more often when hard drive space was low. I'm guessing marginal hard drive sectors were being used as the drive approached capacity. You may not experience the problems as frequently if your hard drive is relatively empty.


----------



## OSUBuckly

I emailed Mark Cuban asking him if there was anything I could do to help save HDNet and HDNet Movies on TWC. It took him only 40 minutes to write me back with some people to contact. Here they are:


Time Warner Cable Executives:


Darryl Ryan - Director Of Media Relations
[email protected] 


Alexander Dudley - Vice President, Public Relations

(212) 364-8229
[email protected] 

AlexTWC on Twitter


John Orzolick - Customer Care Advocate, Corporate Office
[email protected] 


Mariam Asmar
[email protected] 

MsmarTWC on Twitter


Please contact these people and let them know you want HDNet & HDMovies to stick around!


----------



## corysmith01




> Quote:
> Your problem is different than the audio dropout some of us have been reporting. The audio dropout is just that, the audio drops out but the video is completely unaffected. Plus, the audio dropout occurs only on a single channel, Fox HD 705.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, your issue sounds like a dying DVR. I had something similar happen and the only way to "fix" it was to swap out the DVR. One question: is your DVR almost full? For me, the freeze-ups and hiccups occurred more often when hard drive space was low. I'm guessing marginal hard drive sectors were being used as the drive approached capacity. You may not experience the problems as frequently if your hard drive is relatively empty.



Thanks for the response. Okay, yes, so my problem is different then.


I don't think my HD is very full. I mean, there is content there, but it doesn't seem abnormally high. Of course, I don't know how to check that. Is there a capacity meter anywhere to check?


As for a dying DVR, I was wondering if that was the case. But I've also read (though can't recall exactly) that my dvr, the 8300HD is more desirable than the one they currently give out? I might be wrong about that, or perhaps mistaken. It's why I've held off swapping for another. But perhaps it's time. Thanks again.


----------



## peterlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *corysmith01* /forum/post/16507802
> 
> 
> Thanks for the response. Okay, yes, so my problem is different then.
> 
> 
> I don't think my HD is very full. I mean, there is content there, but it doesn't seem abnormally high. Of course, I don't know how to check that. Is there a capacity meter anywhere to check?
> 
> 
> As for a dying DVR, I was wondering if that was the case. But I've also read (though can't recall exactly) that my dvr, the 8300HD is more desirable than the one they currently give out? I might be wrong about that, or perhaps mistaken. It's why I've held off swapping for another. But perhaps it's time. Thanks again.



You can check how full your hard drive is by entering the diagnostic screen. Simultaneously press the SELECT and EXIT buttons until the box beeps and "DIAG" appears on the DVR, then turn to channel 1999. Use the UP and DOWN arrow keys on the remote to navigate down to the menu option titled DVR AVFS; that will tell you how much hard drive space is used and free. When you're done, exit the diagnostic mode by changing channel with the channel button.


If you take your box into the Time Warner sites, you will probably be able to get another 8300HD. Also, it does appear that the new Samsung boxes will be deployed within the next 1-2 months.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *corysmith01* /forum/post/16507802
> 
> 
> I don't think my HD is very full. I mean, there is content there, but it doesn't seem abnormally high. Of course, I don't know how to check that. Is there a capacity meter anywhere to check?



Actually, the easiest way is to count up the number of HD hours and the number of SD hours your DVR is holding.


----------



## d3193

Audio dropouts on 705 are so bad that the channel has become almost unwatchable. A few weeks back it looked as though TW was trying to fix this. Am I the only one finding it really bad again?


8300HD Manhattan South


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/16506827
> 
> 
> That's pretty funny. Do you have any new neighbors who just got cable? Maybe it's their remote.
> 
> 
> I have been going through the same thing. I picked up a couple of new Universal remotes. One is the Universal MX 950 and it changes my TV on a different floor through plaster walls. In fact I called my installer today to see what can be done to correct the problem.



I have the Universal MX 950







I think that may be the problem. Let me know what your installer says.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/16509438
> 
> 
> I have the Universal MX 950
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that may be the problem. Let me know what your installer says.










Wow! How's that for a coincidence.


I also have the Universal MX 980 and I confused the two yesterday. It is the 980 that is used on the main floor that's paying tricks with the upstairs sets.


Regardless, I'm sure they both function similarly. I left my installer a message yesterday, not sure if he's gone for the holiday but as soon as he lets me know-- I'll let you know.










How long have you had it? Pretty nice unit, isn't it? Did you program it or did your vendor do it? The 980 is basically the same but has a color screen







and it has to be set up as a professional install only.


----------



## corysmith01




> Quote:
> If you take your box into the Time Warner sites, you will probably be able to get another 8300HD. Also, it does appear that the new Samsung boxes will be deployed within the next 1-2 month



Just spoke with my wife after the TWC technician came by. They swapped the box and she confirmed it is a Samsung. So, maybe they're getting them out sooner than that time frame. Can't wait to get home and check it out and see how it compares. Hopefully it alleviates some of the issues we've been having.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *corysmith01* /forum/post/16509572
> 
> 
> Just spoke with my wife after the TWC technician came by. They swapped the box and she confirmed it is a Samsung. So, maybe they're getting them out sooner than that time frame. Can't wait to get home and check it out and see how it compares. Hopefully it alleviates some of the issues we've been having.



Post the model number and if you can, the software. TIA.


----------



## corysmith01

She hasn't set it up, so I can't get the software, but will when I get home. The model is the Samsung SMT-H3090 .


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdtvfan2005* /forum/post/16353262
> 
> 
> The Samsung SMT-H3090 is being deployed next month in NYC. It will have a 320 GB HDD though TWC might be very mean to you all and give you one that has a 160 GB HDD. It has home networking and it's all black. The IPG is now stretch-o-vision. It seems like it could be an improvement to the 8300 boxes. It might come out in Queens first. It will be at the Queens TWC mall so you can get one.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *corysmith01* /forum/post/16509701
> 
> 
> She hasn't set it up, so I can't get the software, but will when I get home. The model is the Samsung SMT-H3090 .



WOOwho! Good to know... by the way... what's your location?


----------



## corysmith01

Yeah, can't wait to check it out and see what it's all about. I'm in Brooklyn, Park Slope.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *corysmith01* /forum/post/16509895
> 
> 
> Yeah, can't wait to check it out and see what it's all about. I'm in Brooklyn, Park Slope.



I was at the Queens Center last Saturday (







I hate that hole) and they knew nothing about it. I won't go back until I get word from someone here that they are actually there.


----------



## TravKoolBreeze

If that is the case, I wish there was a way to contact the two Manhattan locations to see if they have the H3090 in stock.


----------



## corysmith01

I'm not sure what the guy meant by this, but my wife said that he said something to her like they're only sending out one or two of these a week for installation. Not sure if that's a low stock situation, or if they're filtering them slowly to see how well the work, see if there are problems. Not sure if either of those is the reason, just thought it an interesting statement.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *corysmith01* /forum/post/16510336
> 
> 
> ..they're only sending out one or two of these a week for installation. Not sure if that's a low stock of them situation, or if they're filtering them slowly to see how well the work, see if there are problems. Not sure if either of those is the reason, just thought it an interesting statement.



That's the same thing a technician told me last monththey have a *limited supply* and are allocated only 1 or two a day to deploy.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OSUBuckly* /forum/post/16507624
> 
> 
> I emailed Mark Cuban asking him if there was anything I could do to help save HDNet and HDNet Movies on TWC. It took him only 40 minutes to write me back with some people to contact. Here they are:
> 
> 
> Time Warner Cable Executives:
> 
> 
> Darryl Ryan - Director Of Media Relations
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> Alexander Dudley - Vice President, Public Relations
> 
> (212) 364-8229
> [email protected]
> 
> AlexTWC on Twitter
> 
> 
> John Orzolick - Customer Care Advocate, Corporate Office
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> Mariam Asmar
> [email protected]
> 
> MsmarTWC on Twitter
> 
> 
> Please contact these people and let them know you want HDNet & HDMovies to stick around!



Thanks for posting these email addresses!


Just wrote the following email to them. Feel free to base your emails on mine:

Hello,


I am a very very long-time subscriber of Time Warner Cable in New York City (Manhattan). I really appreciate the efforts that you guys have recently made to get us up to 100 High Definition channels here in Manhattan.


I am also a subscriber to the "HDXTra" tier that gives us a few extra high definition channels that I pay a few extra dollars a month for. The original HDXtra tier gave us INHD & INHD2 (later combined into MOJO-HD) plus HDNet and HDNet Movies and some HD sports channels (which I don't watch).


The 2 INHD channels were combined to Mojo, and then Mojo went away (the channel shut down, so there was nothing Time Warner could do about it) and was replaced by MGM-HD which is quite nice. So now all that is in the tier is the 2 HDNet channels, MGM-HD, Smithsonian-HD, and a bunch of sports channels (some of them not even in HD) that I don't care a bit about.


But now I've seen that you are about to remove HDNet and HDNet Movies at the end of the month. These are far and away my favorite HD channels on the system. HDNet Movies shows films that do not appear in HD anywhere else, or if they do appear on other channels they are always in far superior picture quality on HDNet Movies.


The regular HDNet channel shows excellent concerts, great investigative news programs, travel shows, and other very interesting programming of high quality that you can't get anywhere else.


PLEASE DO NOT REMOVE THOSE CHANNELS. If you do, I would see no reason to keep paying for the HDXTra tier. I don't watch sports channels, don't care about Smithsonian-HD, and while MGM-HD is nice it's not enough for me to keep paying for an extra tier on my system.


Also, once Verizon FIOS becomes available in my building, I would switch immediately since they do carry my favorite channels -- HDNet and HDNet Movies.


So if you want to (1) keep me subscribing to the HDXtra tier, and (2) ultimately keep me as a customer, PLEASE see what you can do about keeping the HDNet channels on the TWC system.


Thanks,

Scott Bernstein


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16509290
> 
> 
> Actually, the easiest way is to count up the number of HD hours and the number of SD hours your DVR is holding.



A quick "rule of thumb" is to count 6G/hr of HD content, and 1G/hr of SD content and you will get a rough idea of how full your DVR is.


But my 1st recommendation to you -- do a cold reboot. Unplug the box, let it sit for a few minutes to cool down, then plug it back in.


In general, "scheduled" rebooting on a regular basis when you're not recording or watching something is a good idea. At a minimum, you should reboot weekly, I think.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/16510622
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting these email addresses



Fast (and non-robotic) response from a real TWC person who does seem to understand exactly what's going on -- he even states the supposed reason they're dropping the HDNets (that HDNet wants to force TWC to move the channels to its "standard digital" tier and not a premium tier):


> Quote:
> Dear Scott Bernstein,
> 
> 
> Thank you for writing us. You have reached the Office of the President for Time Warner Cable.
> 
> 
> After extensive negotiations, Time Warner Cable's agreements with HDNet and HDNet Movies have officially expired. Consequently, Time Warner Cable will drop the HDNet and HDNet Movies channels by the end of this month.
> 
> 
> Time Warner Cable's largest expense is programming. The price we charge our customers is directly affected by the price we must pay for programming. That is why we are doing everything in our power to control programming costs, which continue to increase every year.
> 
> 
> HDNet would only allow us to keep these channels if we moved HDNet to the Digital Basic Tier. We believe that offering HDNet on a broadly distributed tier is not the right value proposition for our customers.
> 
> 
> We work to provide quality HD programming at fair value to our customers. Therefore, we are excited to be upgrading our HD Tier. New networks include all of the following: Smithsonian Channel HD and RFD HD launching by the end of the month, as well as MavTV HD launching at the end of summer 09. This new programming, offered through Time Warner Cable's Premium HD Tier, will provide distinctive and high-quality HD programming geared toward, but not limited to, our arts and outdoors enthusiasts, movie lovers and MMA fans.
> 
> 
> For more information or any updates about this decision, please visit our homepage www.timewarnercable.com .
> 
> 
> Please know that we value you as our customer and we apologize for any inconvenience or frustration this decision has caused you.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> John Orzolick
> 
> 
> Customer Care Advocate
> 
> 
> Time Warner Cable Corporate Office


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/16510980
> 
> 
> Fast (and non-robotic) response from a real TWC person who does seem to understand exactly what's going on -- he even states the supposed reason they're dropping the HDNets (that HDNet wants to force TWC to move the channels to its "standard digital" tier and not a premium tier):
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> We work to provide quality HD programming at fair value to our customers. Therefore, we are excited to be upgrading our HD Tier. New networks include all of the following: *Smithsonian Channel HD* and *RFD HD* launching by the end of the month, as well as *MavTV HD* launching at the end of summer ‘09. This new programming, offered through Time Warner Cable’s Premium HD Tier, will provide distinctive and high-quality HD programming geared toward, but not limited to, our arts and outdoors enthusiasts, *movie lovers* and MMA fans.
Click to expand...
















What a load.


Where does the movie lover fit into this ridiculous mix?


A science channel, a Hee Haw channel, and a testosterone channel???


In other words, if I pay for the HD tier package, I can be entertained by fossil and mummy shows while learning how to lasso my huge fake breasted girlfriend as she back leg round houses me... upside the head.







Can't wait.


----------



## OSUBuckly

Just fired off my emails too. The response from John Orzolick is a bit discouraging. It sounds like the decision has already been made to drop the channels. I am NOT a happy TWC customer right now.


----------



## disafan

When it vanishes, I'll be calling to cancel too. I don't know why they think a Rural network will play in NYC at a premium.


----------



## supersuper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disafan* /forum/post/16513420
> 
> 
> When it vanishes, I'll be calling to cancel too. I don't know why they think a Rural network will play in NYC at a premium.



u may not agree with it but there are lot of don imus fans that want to see imus on tv and would want rfd over hdnet.


----------



## BkDude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/16511750
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a load.
> 
> 
> Where does the movie lover fit into this ridiculous mix?
> 
> 
> A science channel, a Hee Haw channel, and a testosterone channel???
> 
> 
> In other words, if I pay for the HD tier package, I can be entertained by fossil and mummy shows while learning how to lasso my huge fake breasted girlfriend as she back leg round houses me... upside the head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait.



LOL. Just went to the MAVTV website to see what it's all about and there's a video saying it's the channel for men who like their hands down their sweatpants on a Saturday afternoon. That plus the rural channel? Yee haw!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/16510980
> 
> 
> Fast (and non-robotic) response from a real TWC person who does seem to understand exactly what's going on -- he even states the supposed reason they're dropping the HDNets (that HDNet wants to force TWC to move the channels to its "standard digital" tier and not a premium tier):



That looks like the exact same response someone from another market got and posted in another thread. Another e-mail posted elsewhere came about from someone writing to Mark Cuban directly... in it, he says TWC would NOT accept a 75% reduction in HDNet's fee.


Add in the whole bit about how simply being HD isn't enough... obviously, everyone who li8kes HDNet does so for the programming AND the fact that a LOT of the SUPPOSED HD channels TWC gives us are simply strech-o-vision SD taking up HD bandwdth unnecessarily.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disafan* /forum/post/16513420
> 
> 
> When it vanishes, I'll be calling to cancel too. I don't know why they think a Rural network will play in NYC at a premium.



This is EXACTLY what I'd wish all HDXtra customers will do (obviously absent those who may want the minor sports channels).


FWIW, when FIOS started to become a factor here in NYC, the very first thing i did was find out if they carried HDNet... doling a little jig when i found out they did cary it.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *corysmith01* /forum/post/16509701
> 
> 
> She hasn't set it up, so I can't get the software, but will when I get home. The model is the Samsung SMT-H3090 .



Cool... I think this is the very first sighting of a 3090 in NYC! I hope you realize that being a pioneer, we "expect" constant updates (for a least a few weeks!).


The first question would be did they give you a 160G or 320G 3090. We have heard from the 2 markets reporting field sightings that some folks get 320, some 160.


BTW, it would be VERY helpful if you noted in your signature location, box and software plus version number.


----------



## slumpey326




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/16510387
> 
> 
> That's the same thing a technician told me last monththey have a *limited supply* and are allocated only 1 or two a day to deploy.





so when do you think the samsungs will be out in the masses and available for people living in manhattan. Anyone see if the 23rd street store has them in stock.


----------



## TravKoolBreeze

I just notice something. Wasn't Africa Channel HD suppose to be on 787? What will happen if/when Africa Channel HD actually starts then?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slumpey326* /forum/post/16516979
> 
> 
> so when do you think the samsungs will be out in the masses and available for people living in manhattan. Anyone see if the 23rd street store has them in stock.



2 other questions come to mind... will it have a 320G or 160G HDD (TWC has deloyed both), and what about the Samsung 3270 (a "newer" version of the 3090), which someone is posting will be the DVR deployed in San Diego?


----------



## disafan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TravKoolBreeze* /forum/post/16518233
> 
> 
> I just notice something. Wasn't Africa Channel HD suppose to be on 787? What will happen if/when Africa Channel HD actually starts then?



I don't mean to be disparaging about it, but are we certain the Africa channel will have good HD programming? It seems like it might be mostly stretched content.


----------



## NYPokerface

When did Ch 167 become MTV3?


Do we really need a third MTV channel.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NYPokerface* /forum/post/16520727
> 
> 
> When did Ch 167 become MTV3?
> 
> 
> Do we really need a third MTV channel.



It was added last week - along with a massive reorganization of the 800's Spanish channels.... nothing that really affects us though.


----------



## hdtvfan2005




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16518708
> 
> 
> 2 other questions come to mind... will it have a 320G or 160G HDD (TWC has deloyed both), and what about the Samsung 3270 (a "newer" version of the 3090), which someone is posting will be the DVR deployed in San Diego?



Yep that's the one thats being deployed. There will also be a 3260 HD-STB that is also being deployed.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *supersuper* /forum/post/16514574
> 
> 
> u may not agree with it but there are lot of don imus fans that want to see imus on tv and would want rfd over hdnet.



No reason we cannot have this and the HdNet's as well


----------



## Berk32

FYI - just to fill some people in on some info they seem to be missing out on...


Cuban wants the HDNet networks moved off the HD-Xtra tier... which would result in a cost increase for everyone...


Obviously Time Warner knows that the subscriber #s for the HD Xtra tier is fairly low and that cost increase across the board would not make most customers happy...


(not so different from the whole NFL Network mess - although that also has Sunday Ticket as another reason)


----------



## corysmith01

Hey all, sorry for the delay. I reported getting the Samsung SMT-H3090 on Friday, and then realized we had house guests for the entire weekend, so I've been tied up with them and not watching a whole lot of tv. So, let me give a brief "so far" summary.


The problems we were experiencing are gone. No more glitching/pixelating. Not sure what that problem was attributed to, but I'm not asking questions. With this new box, it hasn't happened....yet. Again, I haven't spent a lot of time with it, so that may be a premature report.


As for the questions I received such as the software used and what size HD. Unfortunately, I can't answer either of those. The guy didn't leave a remote, though the old one works with it, so maybe that's the reason. But beyond that, I use a Harmony universal remote. What I'm really getting at is I've gone through all the screens I can go through and I can find neither a page that indicates software nor a page that shows what size the HD is. There IS a new % status bar for how much HD space you've used, but it doesn't indicate the HD's size in terms of GB's. I looked at the instruction manual provided with it and it's all but useless unless of course you need a manual just to show you how to hook the box up...that's about all it explains. It's a very limited instruction manual.


So, sorry I don't have those answers.







I'd actually like to know myself. I've looked online to try to figure out how to access this info, but nothing has turned up.


----------



## realdeal1115




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *corysmith01* /forum/post/16526190
> 
> 
> As for the questions I received such as the software used and what size HD. Unfortunately, I can't answer either of those. The guy didn't leave a remote, though the old one works with it, so maybe that's the reason. But beyond that, I use a Harmony universal remote. What I'm really getting at is I've gone through all the screens I can go through and I can find neither a page that indicates software nor a page that shows what size the HD is. There IS a new % status bar for how much HD space you've used, but it doesn't indicate the HD's size in terms of GB's. I looked at the instruction manual provided with it and it's all but useless unless of course you need a manual just to show you how to hook the box up...that's about all it explains. It's a very limited instruction manual.
> 
> 
> So, sorry I don't have those answers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd actually like to know myself. I've looked online to try to figure out how to access this info, but nothing has turned up.














Try tuning to channel 996 and... you should see a software name and version numbers... let us know what it says.


----------



## corysmith01




> Quote:
> Try tuning to channel 996 and... you should see a software name and version numbers... let us know what it says.



Eesh. I did tune it to that, but there were 6 pages of stuff. And most of it did not look like anything I'd recognize as software. I'm relatively tech savvy, but this stuff didn't look like anything much. On page six, the only stuff with "versions" were:


Stack Ver. 2.4.9.2

ODN Ver. 3.1.0_11

Cable Card Ver. 01.01.10P12

DiagsXlet Ver. 1.0.7

DiagsXlet XML File - Carousel ID 40

DiagsXlet XML Ver. 1.0


Does any of that mean anything to anyone? Sorry, but again, went through all six pages and didn't see anything that was labeled software name or version.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *corysmith01* /forum/post/16526924
> 
> 
> Eesh. I did tune it to that, but there were 6 pages of stuff. And most of it did not look like anything I'd recognize as software. I'm relatively tech savvy, but this stuff didn't look like anything much. On page six, the only stuff with "versions" were:
> 
> 
> Stack Ver. 2.4.9.2
> *ODN Ver. 3.1.0_11
> *Cable Card Ver. 01.01.10P12
> 
> DiagsXlet Ver. 1.0.7
> 
> DiagsXlet XML File - Carousel ID 40
> 
> DiagsXlet XML Ver. 1.0
> 
> 
> Does any of that mean anything to anyone? Sorry, but again, went through all six pages and didn't see anything that was labeled software name or version.



ODN version... that's probably what people want to see


----------



## hdtvfan2005




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *corysmith01* /forum/post/16526190
> 
> 
> Hey all, sorry for the delay. I reported getting the Samsung SMT-H3090 on Friday, and then realized we had house guests for the entire weekend, so I've been tied up with them and not watching a whole lot of tv. So, let me give a brief "so far" summary.
> 
> 
> The problems we were experiencing are gone. No more glitching/pixelating. Not sure what that problem was attributed to, but I'm not asking questions. With this new box, it hasn't happened....yet. Again, I haven't spent a lot of time with it, so that may be a premature report.
> 
> 
> As for the questions I received such as the software used and what size HD. Unfortunately, I can't answer either of those. The guy didn't leave a remote, though the old one works with it, so maybe that's the reason. But beyond that, I use a Harmony universal remote. What I'm really getting at is I've gone through all the screens I can go through and I can find neither a page that indicates software nor a page that shows what size the HD is. There IS a new % status bar for how much HD space you've used, but it doesn't indicate the HD's size in terms of GB's. I looked at the instruction manual provided with it and it's all but useless unless of course you need a manual just to show you how to hook the box up...that's about all it explains. It's a very limited instruction manual.
> 
> 
> So, sorry I don't have those answers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd actually like to know myself. I've looked online to try to figure out how to access this info, but nothing has turned up.



If you really want information then press Vol+ and Info on the box for a few seconds. Then the Samsung Diagnostic menu will show up. That mentions the Hard Drive and other various options.


----------



## abc5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alleg23* /forum/post/16398439
> 
> 
> ny1 is a twc joint, so i doubt rcn carries it.
> 
> 
> is ny1 that important to ppl?
> 
> 
> for me, it wont even be in the thought process.




after sandra left i could not care less


----------



## abc5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xolan99* /forum/post/16196784
> 
> 
> Bah!
> 
> 
> I just traded in my 8300HD for an 8300HDC box today...wholly lag time batman.
> 
> 
> Does anyone experience this? Whenever I change channels, or use the guide or type in channel numbers there is a much, much more noticeable lag in activity compared with the 8300.
> 
> 
> Anyone else experiencing this? Any tips?



yep lag in responding to channel number inputs. like 728 it would go to 72 and miss the 8. frustrating. also, i tend to have to wait 1min to be able to change channels after first turning on the tv during the day.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *corysmith01* /forum/post/16526924
> 
> 
> Eesh. I did tune it to that, but there were 6 pages of stuff. And most of it did not look like anything I'd recognize as software. I'm relatively tech savvy, but this stuff didn't look like anything much. On page six, the only stuff with "versions" were:
> 
> 
> Stack Ver. 2.4.9.2
> 
> ODN Ver. 3.1.0_11
> 
> Cable Card Ver. 01.01.10P12
> 
> DiagsXlet Ver. 1.0.7
> 
> DiagsXlet XML File - Carousel ID 40
> 
> DiagsXlet XML Ver. 1.0
> 
> 
> Does any of that mean anything to anyone? Sorry, but again, went through all six pages and didn't see anything that was labeled software name or version.



Ah, interesting... looks like the ODN version is one behind what others have. Also it's very much part of the "probably won't work with an external drive" which according to what nis being said, also encompasses the latest version.


----------



## hdtvfan2005




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16527898
> 
> 
> Ah, interesting... looks like the ODN version is one behind what others have. Also it's very much part of the "probably won't work with an external drive" which according to what nis being said, also encompasses the latest version.



Thats the version that TWC NYC is using right now. It would be nice if they used 3.1.1_3 but they are still on 3.1.0_11. Isn't there a new ODN version coming out soon. Maybe they'll skip 3.1.1_3 and go to the new version.


----------



## marknyc5

As soon as I post this someone will most likely jump down my throat and say, "This has already been discussed ad nauseum!" but I've been searching for the answer for 20 minutes and I'm frankly tired. so here goes:


Is HD Showcase on Demand available on downtown Manhattan Time Warner Cable?


If so, which channel? If not, is there an ETA?


Thanks for any friendly answers....


Mark


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marknyc5* /forum/post/16533457
> 
> 
> As soon as I post this someone will most likely jump down my throat and say, "This has already been discussed ad nauseum!" but I've been searching for the answer for 20 minutes and I'm frankly tired. so here goes:
> 
> 
> Is HD Showcase on Demand available on downtown Manhattan Time Warner Cable?
> 
> 
> If so, which channel? If not, is there an ETA?
> 
> 
> Thanks for any friendly answers....
> 
> 
> Mark



yes - ch 699 - has been for a few months - you need one of the more recent cable boxes ( http://www.timewarnercable.com/custo...e/clu/clu.ashx Samsung HD 3050, Scientific-Atlanta 4250HDC, Scientific-Atlanta 8300HDC)


----------



## marknyc5

Thanks much.


Called TWC and was told I need to exchange my box for an ODN box - are all three of those ODN boxes? Is there one that's best?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marknyc5* /forum/post/16535695
> 
> 
> Thanks much.
> 
> 
> Called TWC and was told I need to exchange my box for an ODN box - are all three of those ODN boxes? Is there one that's best?



The ones mentioned include 2 non DVRs and one DVR (I think, not real familiar with the 4250HDC).


TWC has deployed 160G Samsung 3090s and 320G Samsung 3090s. In and of itself, a 320G HDD DVR is a FAR, FAR better value than a 160G equipped one. We have one poster who got one, but he hasn't indicated the HDD size just yet.


On top of that, there's another rumor that all the legacy Passport boxes may be getting MDN on 6/1. I believe that along with that will come access to 699.


My advice would be to be patient for a few weeks to see what shakes out...


----------



## HRAMOS1965

has anybody heard of moxi dvr and can i use it here


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HRAMOS1965* /forum/post/16538370
> 
> 
> has anybody heard of moxi dvr and can i use it here



No, but after reading up on it, I think that it needs some maturing. Here’s a link but I would assume you are familiar with the unit.
http://www.crunchgear.com/2009/05/04...w-moxi-hd-dvr/ 




edit: I should clarify, when I say "no" I mean that I never heard of it. I have no idea whether it will integrate with TW.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HRAMOS1965* /forum/post/16538370
> 
> 
> has anybody heard of moxi dvr and can i use it here



I'm not so sure they are being aggressive enough in their attempt to take some marketshare from D*. Run the numbers... remember to include the 400 buck lifetime subscription that D* offers... pretty competitive, right? Then factor in an outfit that has been a player for quite a while against an upstart.


----------



## kwitel

Still holding on to this SA8300HD but really hate the fact that I cant get anything On-Demand in HD.


If I can manage to get one of the Samsung boxes here in NYC, should I make the change?

Any other advice/suggestions?


Thanks!


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwitel* /forum/post/16541885
> 
> 
> Still holding on to this SA8300HD but really hate the fact that I cant get anything On-Demand in HD.
> 
> 
> If I can manage to get one of the Samsung boxes here in NYC, should I make the change?
> 
> Any other advice/suggestions?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



There are rumors that the older boxes will be getting software updates very soon (like... next week) that would allow us to get the HD ondemand channels. And since there is little info on the Samsung boxes so far - just wait it out a bit longer.


----------



## kwitel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/16541910
> 
> 
> There are rumors that the older boxes will be getting software updates very soon (like... next week) that would allow us to get the HD ondemand channels. And since there is little info on the Samsung boxes so far - just wait it out a bit longer.



Thanks for the info Berk.

I hear that day may be June 1st; is that the general consensus?


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwitel* /forum/post/16541986
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info Berk.
> 
> I hear that day may be June 1st; is that the general consensus?



I started the June 1st rumor, from information a TW service tech provided me (others here have substantiated it). We shall see what happens.


> Quote:
> Still holding on to this SA8300HD but really hate the fact that I cant get anything On-Demand in HD.



Why would you want to pay TW for their HD On Demand? You can rent or buy BluRay which looks and sounds much better and potentially could be more economical. And, regarding the other (free) HD On demands, they are a waste.


I am waiting for the transition from Passport to whatever finally happens and the new boxes arrive before I give up my 8300HD.


----------



## Gooddog

I'll start my post with a disclaimer, I have *no idea* what will happen on 6-01 but I have a few comments.


I am having a difficult time believing every passport box in NYC or even one boro will be upgraded via a download on the same day/week/month without any notice to their customers. Good business practice would dictate much communication to your users, bill inserts, web site updates, email, phone calls explaining what will happen, what will be new and how to use the new software. TWC would want to limit the effect of thousands customers calling in to tech support/dispatch so they would only roll out a controlled number of updates on a prearranged schedule, and control the inventory of replacement boxes to be used to replace the bozo'd out boxes that become brain dead after the upgrade.


But who knows, TWC does what it wants to do without regard or much commutations to us, so maybe I assume to much when I assume good business practice.


----------



## kwitel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/16542068
> 
> 
> I started the June 1st rumor, from information a TW service tech provided me (others here have substantiated it). We shall see what happens.
> 
> 
> Why would you want to pay TW for their HD On Demand? You can rent or buy BluRay which looks and sounds much better and potentially could be more economical. And, regarding the other (free) HD On demands, they are a waste.
> 
> 
> I am waiting for the transition from Passport to whatever finally happens and the new boxes arrive before I give up my 8300HD.



If youd like to buy me one or, lend me some money to buy one, I would happily not care about OD


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gooddog* /forum/post/16542479
> 
> 
> I'll start my post with a disclaimer, I have *no idea* what will happen on 6-01 but I have a few comments.
> 
> 
> I am having a difficult time believing every passport box in NYC or even one boro will be upgraded via a download on the same day/week/month without any notice to their customers. Good business practice would dictate much communication to your users, bill inserts, web site updates, email, phone calls explaining what will happen, what will be new and how to use the new software. TWC would want to limit the effect of thousands customers calling in to tech support/dispatch so they would only roll out a controlled number of updates on a prearranged schedule, and control the inventory of replacement boxes to be used to replace the bozo'd out boxes that become brain dead after the upgrade.
> 
> 
> But who knows, TWC does what it wants to do without regard or much commutations to us, so maybe I assume to much when I assume good business practice.



There is no way it would all happen at once.


Any software updates are rolled out over the course of a few days across the region.


Since in their view the update wouldn't be a significant functional change, they probably have no plans to make any announcement of it... (they never have when sending out software updates... ODN people have seen that happen lately... its just been such a long time sine the rest of us has sen a software update we forge that it can even happen)


----------



## hdtvfan2005

It might have been delayed though. TWC NYC is testing MDN but they haven't decided on when to deploy it. A tech says you should all like it. It will most likely be a phased rollout. Some boxes will go MDN on one day and others will be updated on another day. Each box type has it's own date. Thats what our TWC division did.


----------



## jw1

Will the software switch affect series recordings?


----------



## marknyc5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16535832
> 
> 
> On top of that, there's another rumor that all the legacy Passport boxes may be getting MDN on 6/1. I believe that along with that will come access to 699. My advice would be to be patient for a few weeks to see what shakes out...



Just got an Explorer 4250HDC box and it seems to be working fine. The rep said that any upgrades will be software upgrades and I won't need a new box.


Caller ID is not working yet - I'm told that takes a while to kick in. Anyone know how long?


Thanks much,


Mark


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marknyc5* /forum/post/16543739
> 
> 
> Caller ID is not working yet - I'm told that takes a while to kick in. Anyone know how long?
> 
> 
> Thanks much,
> 
> 
> Mark



It should work immediately, as I recall.


Did you go into settings and enable it?


----------



## johnosolis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marknyc5* /forum/post/16543739
> 
> 
> Caller ID is not working yet - I'm told that takes a while to kick in. Anyone know how long?



When my box was changed for a Samsung, the tech told me that on-screen Caller-ID would take 24 hours to start working again. That was about accurate as I recall.


Of course, on-screen caller ID has to be active for your neighborhood to begin with, but I think all of NYC now has it.


On another topic, I recall reading about TWC offering a service called "lookback" in addition to "startover". Does anyone know what "lookback" could be? It sounds like the ability to watch (on demand) a show that has already ended.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnosolis* /forum/post/16543888
> 
> 
> On another topic, I recall reading about TWC offering a service called "lookback" in addition to "startover". Does anyone know what "lookback" could be?



Yeah, that's when you go in your old shoe box full of bills,

from years past, and you look back

at how cheap your cable bill used to be.



































sorry.. couldn't resist.


----------



## peterlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnosolis* /forum/post/16543888
> 
> 
> On another topic, I recall reading about TWC offering a service called "lookback" in addition to "startover". Does anyone know what "lookback" could be? It sounds like the ability to watch (on demand) a show that has already ended.



From the NY Times:

http://www.nytimes.com/2007/08/13/bu...pagewanted=all 



> Quote:
> The service, called Look Back, will let cable customers watch certain shows later on that they missed, just the way a digital video recorder does, but without an extra monthly fee. The fast-forwarding function will be turned off, however, and consumers will be limited to watching programs later on during the day they are shown, anytime before midnight.
> 
> 
> .....
> 
> 
> Time Warner started down this path in late 2005, when it introduced a free feature called Start Over. Now available in six of its 23 cable markets, Start Over allows viewers to begin watching television programs from the beginning, after they have started playing. During a half-hour show, for example, viewers can start fresh anytime within 30 minutes of when it began.



Basically, Look Back lets you view a program from the last 24-48 hours. Start Over can only be activated during a program's live airing. Look Back does everything Start Over does but I assume the two services will coexist in the same market - even though the distinction is bound to create consumer confusion - because some channels won't consent to Look Back but will be OK with Start Over.


A more recent article about Look Back & Start Over from the Orange County Register:

http://gadgetress.freedomblogging.co...ustomers/4645/ 



> Quote:
> “Start Over” and “Look Back”: Coming in mid-2009, these two services that let you watch shows you missed or forgot to record. Start Over lets a viewer who starts watching a TV show after it’s already started to restart the same show. Look Back offers on-demand access to TV shows from the past 24 to 48 hours. Time Warner mentioned this service to us before but it was delayed while they got permission from the TV companies to rebroadcast the shows. Right now, 28 networks have agreed to allow Time Warner to offer this feature but viewers won’t be allowed to fast-forward the shows.



Also, knock on wood, but have they finally fixed the audio dropouts on Fox 705? I've had the channel on for about 20 minutes now and no audio dropouts so far; it typically occurred within minutes of tuning to the channel. Still, I wonder if I haven't been watching long enough or today is just an good day. Anyone else watch Fox 705 more often during the last couple days noticed if they have had audio dropouts?


----------



## cap_167




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gooddog* /forum/post/16542479
> 
> 
> I'll start my post with a disclaimer, I have *no idea* what will happen on 6-01 but I have a few comments.
> 
> 
> I am having a difficult time believing every passport box in NYC or even one boro will be upgraded via a download on the same day/week/month without any notice to their customers. Good business practice would dictate much communication to your users, bill inserts, web site updates, email, phone calls explaining what will happen, what will be new and how to use the new software. TWC would want to limit the effect of thousands customers calling in to tech support/dispatch so they would only roll out a controlled number of updates on a prearranged schedule, and control the inventory of replacement boxes to be used to replace the bozo'd out boxes that become brain dead after the upgrade.
> 
> 
> But who knows, TWC does what it wants to do without regard or much commutations to us, so maybe I assume to much when I assume good business practice.



There was a small paper that came in the most recent cable bill saying that in the next few weeks the software in the cable boxes will change however there was no mention as to how it will be done.


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cap_167* /forum/post/16546323
> 
> 
> There was a small paper that came in the most recent cable bill saying that in the next few weeks the software in the cable boxes will change however there was no mention as to how it will be done.



As if that's even _close_ to being enough notice for a rollout of this magnitude. BSkyB in the UK is doing a similar rollout for their HD customers, who number in the hundreds of thousands, and their rollout has been communicated to customers in the way Gooddog described.


TWCNYC, whose customers number in the millions, decides to send a one-page bill insert.


Way to go TWCNYC, smashing good job. Just who is running that outfit anyway?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/16547333
> 
> 
> Way to go TWCNYC, smashing good job. Just who is running that outfit anyway?



Well, it was reported they got millions and millions in bonuses for the way they were running TWC. Hell, we've had three price increases in the past 18 months, what's not to like about the way they are running TWC?


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jw1* /forum/post/16543540
> 
> 
> Will the software switch affect series recordings?



I would guess that it will. I'm dreading adding all of my series recordings back once the changeover happens. But I'd be happy to be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/16548571
> 
> 
> I would guess that it will. I'm dreading adding all of my series recordings back once the changeover happens. But I'd be happy to be pleasantly surprised.



Me too, I make very heavy use of series recordings and there are a LOTY in there, undoubtedly some for canceled series (I usually wait a long while before I delete them as they can sometimes come back... like Pushing Daisies, which got a recording set for the eps they are burning off on Sat. nites.


I should at least sit down and at least hand write a list...


----------



## Riverside_Guy

At this point it MAY be moot, but stranger things have happened, and we could magically get our beloved HDNets back. But this article seems to include info I haven't read before, especially in that Cuban wanted the regular channel on the standard digital tier and only the movie channel to be on a pay extra tier.


It also corroborates a posted copy of an e-mail where he apparently said he was dropping their fees significantly.

http://gadgetress.freedomblogging.co...-to-all/14499/


----------



## HRAMOS1965

Does anybody know ifthey have the samsung 3090 on 23st i was told by a tech from time warner that i just have to go down there and ask for it


----------



## slumpey326

am I the only one, but are people still having the dolby digital audio setting problem when using an hdmi cable. I am really hoping this gets fixed with the next update because I hate having to switch the setting to dolby digital from hdmi in the audio setting from the cable box menu each time I turn on the cable box/tv.


----------



## TravKoolBreeze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HRAMOS1965* /forum/post/16550533
> 
> 
> Does anybody know ifthey have the samsung 3090 on 23st i was told by a tech from time warner that i just have to go down there and ask for it



The best way is to check and report back to the thread. There is only one person in the thread who has one and that person go it during a tech visit.


----------



## skanter1

I just ordered a Tivo HD (new promotion this month - only $99!)


I now have two TWC cable boxes (SA 8300HD DVR and another Samsung 3050 non-DVR for HD movies). I will return both, but think I will get another DVR hor HD movies and two extra tuners, as Tivo HD will not stream movies from TWC.


Which DVR box should I try to get at East 23rd St (or ask cable guys to bring when they install cable cards)? Also, have any new cable boxes been tested with e-SATA external drives?


Also, anyone have any experience with TWC installing cable cards into Tivo HD? I heard this can be very problematic.


Thanks in advance...


----------



## jm4duryea

Called TWC to find how much it would cost me to add Tennis Channel. They said it was part of the HDxtra tier. Is that true? Their site stinks, I shouldn't have to call to find this out. Now I am suspicious that is why I posed the question to the forum. I trust you guys.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jm4duryea* /forum/post/16551067
> 
> 
> Called TWC to find how much it would cost me to add Tennis Channel. They said it was part of the HDxtra tier. Is that true? Their site stinks, I shouldn't have to call to find this out. Now I am suspicious that is why I posed the question to the forum. I trust you guys.



yes, the entire sports extra tier (450s-470s) SD and HD is part of the HDXtra Tier.


----------



## jm4duryea




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/16551343
> 
> 
> yes, the entire sports extra tier (450s-470s) SD and HD is part of the HDXtra Tier.




Hi thanks for the info. Before I saw your response I tuned into the Tennis channel and was surprised that I had access! I don't have access to the other items you mentioned. Maybe they are having a free Tennis Channel viewing?


----------



## precision80

anybody else having reception issues tonight UWS?


----------



## moonstar

Um..... I am gettin normal reception on the other side of the park, Precision80...












I am sure this has been brought up many times, but why does TWC NY & NJ not give those of us in "Southern Manhattan" the same HD channels that the rest of their customers get? I'm talkin about MTV, BET, E!, VH-1, A&E, Discovery, etc.














I have their DTV and SA8300HDC. I can't stand SD so that makes it not worthwhile for me to subscribe caz I can get channels like NBC, CBS, Fox, without cable subscription.


I called RCN (that gives those channels in HD) but they said my building was not wired by them. FiOS not available. What should do I to get those channels in HD?







Direct TV??


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moonstar* /forum/post/16552153
> 
> 
> I am sure this has been brought up many times, but why does TWC NY & NJ not give those of us in "Southern Manhattan" the same HD channels that the rest of their customers get? I'm talkin about MTV, BET, E!, VH-1, A&E, Discovery, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have their DTV and SA8300HDC. I can't stand SD so that makes it not worthwhile for me to subscribe caz I can get channels like NBC, CBS, Fox, without cable subscription.
> 
> 
> I called RCN (that gives those channels in HD) but they said my building was not wired by them. FiOS not available. What should do I to get those channels in HD?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Direct TV??



Hasn't been brought up in a long time.... becuase all of TWC NYC has the same channel lineup.


None of us have MTV, BET or VH1 (there have been contract negotiations/disputes between TWC and Viacom).


But we've all had the others you mentioned for a while. Southern Manhattan 'joined the club' months ago...


----------



## moonstar


























Thanks. I just checked their updated channel lineup (April 2009) for Manhattan, and the nasty asterisks for "not available in Southern Manhattan" next to Palli something (ch. 720) and E! are FINALLY gone!!


Hope we can get MTV, BET and VH-1 SOON!!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *precision80* /forum/post/16551757
> 
> 
> anybody else having reception issues tonight UWS?



Absolutely. Three channels (716, 717, 718) went blank. After an hour, I called, they had no idea anything was wrong. The guy (who couldn't speak English to save his life, I had to make him repeat everything 2-3 times).


One interesting aspect is before I got to speak to anyone, their automated system said I SHOULD allow them to send a reset. I was curious, so I said to proceed. For all that I observed, it looked identical to a hard boot (pull the plug, then plug back in).


The guy said he would refer the issue to their IT department and to check again in half an hour. I moved my recording ofd Primeval to the 1:00 AM show and just checked to find it DID record. So they DID fix whatever was the issue.


Anyone from areas other than UWS have this issue?


----------



## Riverside_Guy

720 is Palladia HD and I find it an excellent channel. It's ad supported but the ads seem to run *much* less frequently than the 15 minutes per hour you get from the networks.


It's mostly live concerts with a lot of HD videos thrown in.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16553557
> 
> 
> 720 is Palladia HD and I find it an excellent channel. It's ad supported but the ads seem to run *much* less frequently than the 15 minutes per hour you get from the networks.
> 
> It's mostly live concerts with a lot of HD videos thrown in.



Great stuff. It's my go to channel.


----------



## Solfeggio4

Just flipped over to HDNet movies to see what was on and saw that it was no longer there (HDNet is gone as well).







What the hell am I paying for with the HD Xtra Tier now???


----------



## Meteor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Solfeggio4* /forum/post/16557430
> 
> 
> Just flipped over to HDNet movies to see what was on and saw that it was no longer there (HDNet is gone as well).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell am I paying for with the HD Xtra Tier now???



CRAP!! I wonder the same thing


----------



## hdtvfan2005




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/16550643
> 
> 
> I just ordered a Tivo HD (new promotion this month - only $99!)
> 
> 
> I now have two TWC cable boxes (SA 8300HD DVR and another Samsung 3050 non-DVR for HD movies). I will return both, but think I will get another DVR hor HD movies and two extra tuners, as Tivo HD will not stream movies from TWC.
> 
> 
> Which DVR box should I try to get at East 23rd St (or ask cable guys to bring when they install cable cards)? Also, have any new cable boxes been tested with e-SATA external drives?
> 
> 
> Also, anyone have any experience with TWC installing cable cards into Tivo HD? I heard this can be very problematic.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance...



The best box for you is the SMT-H3090. The 3090 comes with either a 160 or a 320 GB HDD though it's got some issues. The eSATA is broken in the Samsung and the HDC boxes. The cable cards require a truck roll though. The Tivo can use eSATA. There is a Western digital drive that works great with it. The SMT-H3090 uses the same exact software as your 3050. It's still buggy but for some reason they've decided to deploy them.


----------



## hdtvfan2005




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HRAMOS1965* /forum/post/16550533
> 
> 
> Does anybody know ifthey have the samsung 3090 on 23st i was told by a tech from time warner that i just have to go down there and ask for it



They might have it but you might have to wait about 1-2 months before they get them. That ensures that they have enough to go around.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Solfeggio4* /forum/post/16557430
> 
> 
> Just flipped over to HDNet movies to see what was on and saw that it was no longer there (HDNet is gone as well).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell am I paying for with the HD Xtra Tier now???



NOTE -- you can still tune both HDNets (at least for the time being) through the diagnostic mode -- frequence 597, program 1 & 2 (1 is HDNet, 2 is HDNet movies)


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Solfeggio4* /forum/post/16557430
> 
> 
> Just flipped over to HDNet movies to see what was on and saw that it was no longer there (HDNet is gone as well).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell am I paying for with the HD Xtra Tier now???



Ah-yup, a day early, but they are no longer listed in the guide.


MGM & Smithsonian I think are the other HDXtra channels, along with a few minor sports channels (which I could never find documented anywhere at TWC).


----------



## mljohn

I called TWC this morning to cancel the xtra tier now that HDnet is gone. Their service rep didn't know the channels were being dumped, and wanted to help me trouble shoot so I could get them back. Nice.


----------



## kwitel

I know its probably a ridiculous question but over the last week or two ive noticed my box is giving me less time to hold onto saved movies.

I got those annoying hour glasses next to everything and I never really got them before.


I have the 8300HD; whats is the capacity on this box in SD and HD?


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwitel* /forum/post/16558740
> 
> 
> I know its probably a ridiculous question but over the last week or two ive noticed my box is giving me less time to hold onto saved movies.
> 
> I got those annoying hour glasses next to everything and I never really got them before.
> 
> 
> I have the 8300HD; whats is the capacity on this box in SD and HD?



Try rebooting the box. Sometimes things that you deleted don't get properly cleaned off of the drive until you reboot.....This is a small bug in Passport.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Solfeggio4* /forum/post/16557430
> 
> 
> Just flipped over to HDNet movies to see what was on and saw that it was no longer there (HDNet is gone as well).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell am I paying for with the HD Xtra Tier now???



Smithsonian HD, MGM HD, MAVtv HD (adding tomorrow), NHL Network HD, CBS College Sports HD, Tennis HD, Big Ten Network HD. It will also include NBATV and Fuel HD (whenever they get around to adding those), along with the Fox College sports HD channels when they launch, and also RFDHD at some point (some other areas are getting it to replace the HDNets)


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16558039
> 
> 
> Ah-yup, a day early, but they are no longer listed in the guide.
> 
> 
> MGM & Smithsonian I think are the other HDXtra channels, along with a few minor sports channels (which I could never find documented anywhere at TWC).



"On or about May 31, 2009 we will no longer carry HD Net Movies on ch. 797 and HD Net on ch. 798."


Right on schedule.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mljohn* /forum/post/16558266
> 
> 
> I called TWC this morning to cancel the xtra tier now that HDnet is gone. Their service rep didn't know the channels were being dumped, and wanted to help me trouble shoot so I could get them back. Nice.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/16558869
> 
> 
> Smithsonian HD, MGM HD, MAVtv HD (adding tomorrow), NHL Network HD, CBS College Sports HD, Tennis HD, Big Ten Network HD. It will also include NBATV and Fuel HD (whenever they get around to adding those), along with the Fox College sports HD channels when they launch, and also RFDHD at some point (some other areas are getting it to replace the HDNets)



If you're planning on dumping the HD extra tier and haven't done so yet, I would do it tomorrow when their main offices are open, not during weekend off hours where the CSRs are even dumber. Hopefully the cancellations will cause a recognizable blip on their screen and this will be resolved.


The only channels I have ever watched with the HD Extras has been the HDnets, InHds, Mojos I have never watched the other sports channels, even though I am a big sport fan. I'd probably tune in MGM and Fuel but at this point I'm not giving TW a dime more, in fact, now, they can give some change back to me.


----------



## Berk32

again.... just a reminder...


If you have have an HDDVR - the difference between having the HDXtra tier and not having it is $4.05 a month....



It's funny... the only reason i originally got HDXtra way back when was for ESPNHD.... and back then the cost of the hddvr and the hdxtra was the same $15 (separately they were about $8 each). Cost of the DVR has gone up, but the hdxtra cost has stayed the same... and so has the special package of the 2


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/16559067
> 
> 
> again.... just a reminder...
> 
> 
> If you have have an HDDVR - the difference between having the HDXtra tier and not having it is $4.05 a month....
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny... the only reason i originally got HDXtra way back when was for ESPNHD.... and back then the cost of the hddvr and the hdxtra was the same $15 (separately they were about $8 each). Cost of the DVR has gone up, but the hdxtra cost has stayed the same... and so has the special package of the 2



Nah, actually it went down. DVR price went up, bundle price stays the same i.e. the HDXtra "portion" of the bundle went down.


Oh I forgot about ESPN HD... yes that WAS a factor when I first signed up. But the major reason, even back then, was HDNet. Remember we had very, very little HD back then...


Yeah I canceling tomorrow. along with one of my premiums (Starz). Starz had had a POD channel as long as the others, but TWC refused to let Starz customers get what they were paying for. Now I hear Cablevision (I think) is doing Starz POD HD.


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/16558929
> 
> 
> If you're planning on dumping the HD extra tier and haven't done so yet, I would do it tomorrow when their main offices are open, not during weekend off hours where the CSRs are even dumber. Hopefully the cancellations will cause a recognizable blip on their screen and this will be resolved.
> 
> 
> The only channels I have ever watched with the HD Extras has been the HDnets, InHds, Mojos I have never watched the other sports channels, even though I am a big sport fan. I'd probably tune in MGM and Fuel but at this point I'm not giving TW a dime more, in fact, now, they can give some change back to me.



You are right about the weekend CSR's being dumb. I just called about 20 minutes ago to drop HDXtra and all Premium On Demand services. So the rep tells me that I will be saving a total of $60+ on my monthly bill. I was like ok and thank you. Then turn on HBO to find out that they not only dropped the two request, but all of my premium channels [HBO, Showtime, Cinemax, TMC, etc] too.


Good job by the rep in losing TWC money since I never intended to drop all my premium channels. The end result was, that I liked the sound of saving the extra $60+ a month over calling them back over their CSR's error.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/16560459
> 
> 
> You are right about the weekend CSR's being dumb. I just called about 20 minutes ago to drop HDXtra and all Premium On Demand services. So the rep tells me that I will be saving a total of $60+ on my monthly bill. I was like ok and thank you. Then turn on HBO to find out that they not only dropped the two request, but all of my premium channels [HBO, Showtime, Cinemax, TMC, etc] too.
> 
> 
> Good job by the rep in losing TWC money since I never intended to drop all my premium channels. The end result was, that I liked the sound of saving the extra $60+ a month over calling them back over their CSR's error.



That's because their POD channels are part of the same service. The CSR SHOULD have explained this to you... if you said you want to drop HBO POD, they should have said "Are you aware the POD channel is part of your package of HBO channels and you can't drop just it, you can only drop ALL of HBO."


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16560555
> 
> 
> That's because their POD channels are part of the same service. The CSR SHOULD have explained this to you... if you said you want to drop HBO POD, they should have said "Are you aware the POD channel is part of your package of HBO channels and you can't drop just it, you can only drop ALL of HBO."



Ah well. I have had the channels for so long, I thought I had that option to remove "just" the POD services since I never watch them anyway.


The nice part of the story is the savings in the end. The positive of the negative.


----------



## johnosolis

Hey! We can still watch HDNet on HD Showcase On Demand (699).


They forgot to delete the entries.


----------



## hdtvfan2005

If you want to find out the HDD size on the 3090 you can press Vol+ and info on the box and it can get you into the HW diag menu. Go to DVR management and it should show the model number of the HDD. The if the model number says 160 then it's a 160 gb unit. If it says 320 then it has a 320 GB HDD.


----------



## Solfeggio4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/16558869
> 
> 
> Smithsonian HD, MGM HD, MAVtv HD (adding tomorrow), NHL Network HD, CBS College Sports HD, Tennis HD, Big Ten Network HD. It will also include NBATV and Fuel HD (whenever they get around to adding those), along with the Fox College sports HD channels when they launch, and also RFDHD at some point (some other areas are getting it to replace the HDNets)



Thanks for the info. MGM is nice to have around, but I hardly ever watch the others. Looks like I'll be canceling the HD Xtra this week too.


----------



## TravKoolBreeze

Does anyone, who still has HDXtra, in N Manhattan have MavTV HD showing? I'm trying to check if I'm the only one with the subscription screen.


----------



## HRAMOS1965

same here subscription screen


----------



## johnosolis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TravKoolBreeze* /forum/post/16562959
> 
> 
> Does anyone, who still has HDXtra, in N Manhattan have MavTV HD showing? I'm trying to check if I'm the only one with the subscription screen.



In Brooklyn, still have HDXtra (didn't get around to cancelling it yet). MAVTV HD does not even appear in the guide.


----------



## heinriph




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jm4duryea* /forum/post/16551067
> 
> 
> Called TWC to find how much it would cost me to add Tennis Channel. They said it was part of the HDxtra tier. Is that true? Their site stinks, I shouldn't have to call to find this out. Now I am suspicious that is why I posed the question to the forum. I trust you guys.



Funny, if not tragic. Thought I'd have a last look to see what is part of the HD Xtra tier before calling to cancel. Using the menus, could not for the life of me even find mention of it. So I did a search on "HDXtra" on their website - here's the ONLY result found:

_Movie Networks | Time Warner Cable | New York City

... HDNet Movies is included in our HDXtra package. Learn More. Disclaimer: Subject to change without notice. Some restrictions may apply. ..._


Pathetic website.


(Berk32, thanks for posting the updated HDXtra list)


I'll miss Smithsonian and MGM, and if this was just about me, I'd probably just take it and shut up. But I know the welfare of TWC and other businesses is dependent on receiving timely and honest feedback from its customers, so out of a sense of responsibility and loyalty to TWC and the free market, I feel obligated to act. So - goodbye HD Xtra, and all that other stuff I never use or watch.


TWC, you're welcome. I owed you that much after all these years.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heinriph* /forum/post/16563510
> 
> 
> ... Thought I'd have a last look to see what is part of the HD Xtra tier before calling to cancel..



It's like Berk32 is the only one they told







Thanks for keeping us updated B.


----------



## heinriph




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/16559067
> 
> 
> again.... just a reminder...
> 
> 
> If you have have an HDDVR - the difference between having the HDXtra tier and not having it is $4.05 a month....



(Whoops, editing here after I realized I had my numbers wrong)


HDXtra only ....................................... $8.95

HDXtra + HD-DVR Service .................... $15.00

HD-DVR only ...................................... $10.95


So as Berk32 correcly points out, if you have an HD-DVR, you get HD Xtra for only $4.05 more (instead of $8.95)

Or if you already have HDXtra and want to add an HD DVR, you can have it for only $6.05 more (instead of $10.95)


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/16563588
> 
> 
> It's like Berk32 is the only one they told
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for keeping us updated B.



At first I thought he had to be some senior exec at TWC because he seemed to be the ONLY person who actually knew what TWC was doing. BUT then he did post that he "knew" because he was careful to document every announcement.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Hoping against hope, I waited for today to cancel HDXtra JUST in case we got a last minute reprieve.


Alas, my hopes were dashed so as soon as I finish here, I'm on the phone canceling Starz and HDXtra.


----------



## SRFast

I am disappointed we have fewer choices in the HD tier, but for $4.05/month, I will stick with it for the time being. MGM and Smithsonian is worth having for $2/month each.


Regards....JL


----------



## disafan

 http://www.engadgethd.com/2009/06/01...nce-fiction-s/ 


BBC America HD is launching on July 20th. Think we'll get it?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disafan* /forum/post/16564403
> 
> http://www.engadgethd.com/2009/06/01...nce-fiction-s/
> 
> 
> BBC America HD is launching on July 20th. Think we'll get it?



Nope.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRFast* /forum/post/16564342
> 
> 
> I am disappointed we have fewer choices in the HD tier, but for $4.05/month, I will stick with it for the time being. *MGM and Smithsonian is worth having for $2/month* each.



Sure they are good channels and 2 bucks is not that much money, however, they shouldn't cost anything more. After all, we don't have a la carte choices across the board. If we did, then it would be a different story.


And besides, even though it might be logical for me to spend the 4 bucks more, *I am canceling out of protest and I hope others will do so too.*


The extra package made sense when it first came out but now it's just an added tax with no rhyme or reason-- Tennis and Smithsonian? NBA and MGM?














I don't think so.


----------



## G1Ravage

Heh, I came home from work last night expecting to see MDN on my box, but they haven't done anything yet, apparently. I'll keep watching.


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/16564918
> 
> 
> 
> The extra package made sense when it first came out but now it's just an added tax with no rhyme or reason-- Tennis and Smithsonian? NBA and MGM?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so.



Everyone's different. For me (avid tennis fan and player) tennis Channel HD is worth it's weight in gold. I like MGM HD a lot as well - just those two would be worth it to me...


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdtvfan2005* /forum/post/16557513
> 
> *The best box for you is the SMT-H3090.* The 3090 comes with either a 160 or a 320 GB HDD though it's got some issues. The eSATA is broken in the Samsung and the HDC boxes. The cable cards require a truck roll though. The Tivo can use eSATA. There is a Western digital drive that works great with it. The SMT-H3090 uses the same exact software as your 3050. It's still buggy but for some reason they've decided to deploy them.



I'm aware Tivo can use eSATA, only Tivo "authorized" eSATA drive is the WD "MY DVR" drive that is only 500GB - wish Tivo could use Terabyte model.


But why is the Samsung 3090 the "best box for me" if eSATA is broken? I guess the 320GB wouldn't be bad, but 160GB is pretty useless for me.


Are there any boxes(besides the SA 8300HD) that work with eSATA? Will new software upgrade to SA8300 break the eSATA compatibility?


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G1Ravage* /forum/post/16565020
> 
> 
> Heh, I came home from work last night expecting to see MDN on my box, but they haven't done anything yet, apparently. I'll keep watching.



Will MDN break eSATA compatibility?


----------



## hdtvfan2005




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/16565119
> 
> 
> I'm aware Tivo can use eSATA, only Tivo "authorized" eSATA drive is the WD "MY DVR" drive that is only 500GB - wish Tivo could use Terabyte model.
> 
> 
> But why is the Samsung 3090 the "best box for me" if eSATA is broken? I guess the 320GB wouldn't be bad, but 160GB is pretty useless for me.
> 
> 
> Are there any boxes(besides the SA 8300HD) that work with eSATA? Will new software upgrade to SA8300 break the eSATA compatibility?



The Samsung box can do eSATA. Apparently one guy on a Milwaukee HDTV site was able to get one work. The SA HDC boxes seem to have the broken eSATA. MDN has working eSATA though they could break it in another update.


----------



## SRFast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/16564918
> 
> 
> Sure they are good channels and 2 bucks is not that much money, however, they shouldn't cost anything more. After all, we don't have a la carte choices across the board. If we did, then it would be a different story.
> 
> 
> And besides, even though it might be logical for me to spend the 4 bucks more, *I am canceling out of protest and I hope others will do so too.*
> 
> 
> The extra package made sense when it first came out but now it's just an added tax with no rhyme or reason-- Tennis and Smithsonian? NBA and MGM?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so.



Larry,

All HD non movie/premium channels should be free, but they aren't. I might opt out at some point, but not at this time.


Regards.....JL


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/16564918
> 
> 
> Sure they are good channels and 2 bucks is not that much money, however, they shouldn't cost anything more. After all, we don't have a la carte choices across the board. If we did, then it would be a different story.
> 
> 
> And besides, even though it might be logical for me to spend the 4 bucks more, *I am canceling out of protest and I hope others will do so too.*
> 
> 
> The extra package made sense when it first came out but now it's just an added tax with no rhyme or reason-- Tennis and Smithsonian? NBA and MGM?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so.



Right with you Larry!


Wasn't it NHL and not NBA? Yes I CAN see a total tennis nut wanting it, but we can still see pretty much all the more important matches, I think that channel tends to have a lot of the early round stuff (which I happily acknowledge is appropriate for a real serious fan).


I love MGM and Smithsonian, don't get me wrong. Still, not enough value even for the 4 bucks.


I called to drop HDXtra & Starz hoping to drop my bill by 10 bucks. Make a long story short, I think I'm saving the 10 bucks BUT they sold me on a deal... 4 premiums for the next year for 5 bucks less than what I was paying for 3 (the 4 being HBO, Max, SHO & Starz).


I could write a very long diatribe about how it took me 45 minutes to accomplish 2 very simple things, but it isn't all that interesting to those who have suffered through CSRs who can barely, if at all, speak English.


----------



## alleg23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16550178
> 
> 
> At this point it MAY be moot, but stranger things have happened, and we could magically get our beloved HDNets back. But this article seems to include info I haven't read before, especially in that Cuban wanted the regular channel on the standard digital tier and only the movie channel to be on a pay extra tier.
> 
> 
> It also corroborates a posted copy of an e-mail where he apparently said he was dropping their fees significantly.
> 
> http://gadgetress.freedomblogging.co...-to-all/14499/




since they dropped hdnet, can i call twc and drop the hd thingy (i forget the name of this package) and starz without them charging me for dropping them?


if yes, how long do i have to drop them?


----------



## alleg23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16564234
> 
> 
> Hoping against hope, I waited for today to cancel HDXtra JUST in case we got a last minute reprieve.
> 
> 
> Alas, my hopes were dashed so as soon as I finish here, I'm on the phone canceling Starz and HDXtra.



how much did u save?


did they charge you for canceling.


----------



## kwitel

So I guess the whole "June 1 system change-over rumor" holds no weight or am I being a little hasty?


Probably unrealistic but I was hoping to wake up and have HDOD today










So has anyone else gotten a Samsung?


Would love to know how those stb's are panning out.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/16565077
> 
> 
> Everyone's different. For me (avid tennis fan and player) tennis Channel HD is worth it's weight in gold. I like MGM HD a lot as well - just those two would be worth it to me...



I'm not disputing the quality of these channels, just the grouping. If they are going to have an extra package it would make sense to make it similarlike a sports package, a movie package etc. There is nothing wrong with a potpourri package but that was never their intent. It just sort of ended up that way. Now we're stuck with this ever changing mishmash they call an HD Extra Tier.


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/16567715
> 
> 
> I'm not disputing the quality of these channels, just the grouping. If they are going to have an extra package it would make sense to make it similarlike a sports package, a movie package etc. There is nothing wrong with a potpourri package but that was never their intent. It just sort of ended up that way. Now we're stuck with this ever changing mishmash they call an HD Extra Tier.



I get it - makes sense.


Now, why did we lose HDNET? It seems when they take away channels arbitrarily they are breaking a contract that we signed...


----------



## xolan99

So I have MGM and Smithsonian but I'm not getting Mav HD or Game Channel. Should I be? I had the HDXtra Tier with HDNet.


----------



## hdtvfan2005




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwitel* /forum/post/16567263
> 
> 
> So I guess the whole "June 1 system change-over rumor" holds no weight or am I being a little hasty?
> 
> 
> Probably unrealistic but I was hoping to wake up and have HDOD today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So has anyone else gotten a Samsung?
> 
> 
> Would love to know how those stb's are panning out.



Some of the bugs could be a bad box. Takes a bit of trial and error to get eSATA working though that could be fixed. Only a few people have the 3090. It should eventually be available at the local TWC centers.


----------



## HRAMOS1965

Does anyone, who still has HDXtra, in Manhattan have MavTV HD showing? subscription screen


----------



## moonstar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16553557
> 
> 
> 720 is Palladia HD and I find it an excellent channel. It's ad supported but the ads seem to run *much* less frequently than the 15 minutes per hour you get from the networks.
> 
> 
> It's mostly live concerts with a lot of HD videos thrown in.



Aha, sounds like my type of a channel. Thanks! I hate ads!


----------



## moonstar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disafan* /forum/post/16564403
> 
> http://www.engadgethd.com/2009/06/01...nce-fiction-s/
> 
> 
> BBC America HD is launching on July 20th. Think we'll get it?



Meeehhh, TWC? Probably not, unless many of us request it... but it would be a nice surprise if they just gave it to us form the beginning.







I have a friend in England, so...


----------



## kwitel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdtvfan2005* /forum/post/16568015
> 
> 
> Some of the bugs could be a bad box. Takes a bit of trial and error to get eSATA working though that could be fixed. Only a few people have the 3090. It should eventually be available at the local TWC centers.



Not sure I understand your answer.

I never mentioned any "bugs"; what are you referring to?

Also, I dont understand the trial and error/eSATA statement either.










Are you possibly answering someone elses post along with mine?


The second half of your response answers my question; if I have the chance to trade in my 8300HD for the Samsung 3090, will I still experience the software issues that most people have with the SA 8300HDC?


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/16565077
> 
> 
> Everyone's different. For me (avid tennis fan and player) tennis Channel HD is worth it's weight in gold. I like MGM HD a lot as well - just those two would be worth it to me...



I get a deal where I get three tiers for 10.00 it includes

the HD tier

sports tier

digital extra tier


cbs college sports SD and HD

nba tv

sportsman channel

fcs (all three)

big 10 network

outdoor channel

gol tv

fuel tv

tennis channel

fuse

fox movie channel

SMITHSONIAN HD

MAV TV HD

UHD

MGM HD


so I get 5 HD channels in this tier


also get digital plus which has encore channels plus a few others includes BIO SD and HD.

plus I also get a 10% discount on monthly bill


this is in the dallas market.


I get 46 free HD channels (includes HD Tier)


we have 870MHz of bandwidth with motorola cable boxes with the I-guide.


No SDV.


----------



## ank

Read a post from a TWC employee in a different forum mention that the 3090s being deployed in NYC are the 160GB versions. Can anyone confirm? That will basically negate any push for an upgrade unless a software upgrade further damages my 8300HD.


----------



## hdtvfan2005

Yep another poster in the Navigator forum can confirm it. Eventually TWC will deploy MPEG-4 and the Samsung DVR supports DLNA uPnP with DTCP-IP copy protection. MDN is pretty stable btw on the 8300HD except TWC NYC is sure taking their sweet time testing it. As for when NYC will get it well you'll get something either in the mail, e-mail and/or phone. All I can say is that Passport will eventually be replaced. Maybe they're waiting for the new version that matches Passport. Both MDN and ODN have no keyword search feature though that feature is a top priority for them.


----------



## hdtvfan2005




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwitel* /forum/post/16568547
> 
> 
> Not sure I understand your answer.
> 
> I never mentioned any "bugs"; what are you referring to?
> 
> Also, I dont understand the trial and error/eSATA statement either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you possibly answering someone elses post along with mine?
> 
> 
> The second half of your response answers my question; if I have the chance to trade in my 8300HD for the Samsung 3090, will I still experience the software issues that most people have with the SA 8300HDC?



Basically a lady on the Milwaukee HDTV forum was able to get a WD 500 GB Mybook to work with the eSATA. It took 2 hours and a few reboots before the guide detected it and prompted her to format it. eSATA was broken in the 8300HDC but the Samsung might have working eSATA support.




> Quote:
> I plugged in a Western Digital 500gb "My Book" and fiddled with the diagnostics screen. Nothing worked in the first couple tries but a few hours later and a few reboots I suddenly got the "do you want to format the hard drive" command off the samsung box. I did and was good to go. Power outages mean I have to reset the external hard drive but other than that... very happy. FINALLY, can watch my shows in peace and not have to worry about running out of space.
> 
> 
> Thanks for this thread's help. Would never have managed it without you.
> 
> 
> -Danica



This is how she did it.


As for the HDC bugs well it depends. Each box is different and has it's own unique idiosyncrasies. ODN might have some common issues but it really depends on the box.


Hope this helps.


----------



## TravKoolBreeze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdtvfan2005* /forum/post/16568804
> 
> 
> Yep another poster in the Navigator forum can confirm it. Eventually TWC will deploy MPEG-4 and the Samsung DVR supports DLNA uPnP with DTCP-IP copy protection.



So is there any point for a person with the HDC boxes to get a Sammy or just stand still with what they got? It sucks not to get the 320GB but the other stuff still beats the current HDC box.


----------



## hdtvfan2005

Unless you like a black cable box and not like the silver space ship look of the 8300HDC. There is that potential multi room feature that may eventually be enabled. That could allow you to stream content to other sources. MPEG-4 might be interesting. If it has the BCM7405 which I think it does then it can do 1080p VOD like D* and E*. Maybe TWC will deploy 160 GB 3090's and eventually deploy 320 GB 3270 boxes. The 3270 is newer than the 3090. TWC San Diego my division is testing them to replace the 8300 series boxes. It has a 320 GB HDD though there probably is a 160 GB option. Hope this helps.


----------



## Agent_C

The Fu%$ing audio dropouts on Fox are back!!!


A_C


----------



## DNINE

This takes the cake the HDx Tier original had something like 5 or 6 Movie ch's, inHD etc... I don't even remember all the names. It's not really the $5 bucks it's the principal. I wonder how long until Fios comes to the UWS.

I'm not getting MAVHD just call the number BS


----------



## Gooddog

Does anyone have any information as to when the Hudson Valley system is rolling out the 100+ HD channels? Seems the majority of NY State will have it come the end of this month. We currently have 40 HD channels.

http://www.multichannel.com/article/...l_New_York.php 


Time Warner Cable Hits 100 HD Channels In Central New York

Operator Offers Expanded Lineup to Syracuse-Area Customers

Todd Spangler -- Multichannel News, 6/1/2009 12:26:19 PM MT

Time Warner Cable's Central New York Division began offering its customers in the Syracuse-area the ability to watch up to 100 high-definition channels as of May 31.


In addition, Time Warner Cable said in late June it will begin delivering its own locally produced, exclusive programming -- its 24-hour local news channel News 10 Now and Time Warner Cable Sports network -- in the high-definition format.


The company said it will offer 100 HD channels everywhere in its Central New York Division, including the southern tier, the Utica/Rome area and northern New York systems, with the addition of more HD channels later in June.


----------



## kwitel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdtvfan2005* /forum/post/16568826
> 
> 
> Basically a lady on the Milwaukee HDTV forum was able to get a WD 500 GB Mybook to work with the eSATA. It took 2 hours and a few reboots before the guide detected it and prompted her to format it. eSATA was broken in the 8300HDC but the Samsung might have working eSATA support.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how she did it.
> 
> 
> As for the HDC bugs well it depends. Each box is different and has it's own unique idiosyncrasies. ODN might have some common issues but it really depends on the box.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.



HDTVFAN- i still have NO IDEA what you are talking about here.


I posted a question concerning the roll out of new software and the Sammy box and you keep posting answers that have nothing to do with my question.


I appreciate the help but what does a lady from Milwaukee and her hard drive/esata problem have to do with my original question about the rumor of the MDN rollout???










Im lost.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/16569180
> 
> The Fu%$ing audio dropouts on Fox are back!!!
> 
> 
> A_C



FOX sucks anyway


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alleg23* /forum/post/16566029
> 
> 
> since they dropped hdnet, can i call twc and drop the hd thingy (i forget the name of this package) and starz without them charging me for dropping them?
> 
> 
> if yes, how long do i have to drop them?



Not sure... there IS a SOP notice that whenever they change the service you bought, you can change without any penalty. This is what is posted on their "Channel Changes" page:


"You may downgrade or terminate service without charge at any time. Further, if carriage of a premium service is discontinued and you have incurred installation, upgrade or other one-time charges relating to such premium service within six months prior to the date of the change, you may elect to downgrade or terminate service within 30 days and obtain a rebate of any such charge."


I have a sneaky feeling that one SOP for CSRs is to offer something to anyone who is reducing their bill by canceling services. At least, that is what happened to me this time. A while back I filed a complaint with DOITT about how Manhattanites paid more for less and I got offered a deal I couldn't refuse (phone service for 5 bucks over what I had been paying).


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdtvfan2005* /forum/post/16568804
> 
> 
> Yep another poster in the Navigator forum can confirm it. Eventually TWC will deploy MPEG-4 and the Samsung DVR supports DLNA uPnP with DTCP-IP copy protection. MDN is pretty stable btw on the 8300HD except TWC NYC is sure taking their sweet time testing it. As for when NYC will get it well you'll get something either in the mail, e-mail and/or phone. All I can say is that Passport will eventually be replaced. Maybe they're waiting for the new version that matches Passport. Both MDN and ODN have no keyword search feature though that feature is a top priority for them.



Confirm what... that TWC is using 160G 3090's in NYC?


As all series recordings will be wiped out with a Passport to MDN changeover, they bloody well SHOULD be letting folks know when this is going to happen.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/16569281
> 
> 
> This takes the cake the HDx Tier original had something like 5 or 6 Movie ch's, inHD etc... I don't even remember all the names. It's not really the $5 bucks it's the principal. I wonder how long until Fios comes to the UWS.
> 
> I'm not getting MAVHD just call the number BS



When I signed up, it was 2 HDNets, 2 InHDs, and ESPN HD. The rate card price was way too much, but they have always had a bundle deal with DVR service. When they lost the 2 InHDs (which at one point morphed onto Mojo), they moved ESPN HD to the regular tier they added a bunch of minor SD sports channels. Some of those got HD versions last December, during the UWSs big HD rollout.


We got MGM and Smithsonian in December making the HDXtra tier actually a very good value.


Of what they have now, I would like Smithsonian & MGM HD, but 4 bucks for those two seems a bit much. I was totally willing to pay the 4 bucks just for the HDNets in that I logged a lot of hours on those 2 channels.


Way too many use UWS to denote pretty much everything from 59th street to Washington Heights... pisses me off royally! No way that area gets FIOS all at once. I have information that says third quarter this year, but you can only count that as Bloomingdale area.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwitel* /forum/post/16569915
> 
> 
> HDTVFAN- i still have NO IDEA what you are talking about here.
> 
> 
> I posted a question concerning the roll out of new software and the Sammy box and you keep posting answers that have nothing to do with my question.
> 
> 
> I appreciate the help but what does a lady from Milwaukee and her hard drive/esata problem have to do with my original question about the rumor of the MDN rollout???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im lost.



The problem is he rarely quotes, so it can get confusing. Someone HAD asked about the 3090 and external drives. He did give his opinions on the MDN rollout in a later post... then again, he was the one who started the "Passport updated to MDN on 6/1 in NYC" rumor...


He now says we will get notified... which is plausible and 100% the way it SHOULD be done. What we know is that *some* have reported losing all their recorded content during such a major software upgrade and for sure all series recordings will get wiped out.


----------



## hdtvfan2005




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16570357
> 
> 
> Confirm what... that TWC is using 160G 3090's in NYC?
> 
> 
> As all series recordings will be wiped out with a Passport to MDN changeover, they bloody well SHOULD be letting folks know when this is going to happen.



Unfortunately some people got Navigator in other division without any warning. Infact some got a reminder after it got installed. Not all boxes will lose their shows but on some boxes it does happen though. I think it will be this fall as to when they'll deploy it. By then it might contain keyword search and maybe manual recording.


----------



## kwitel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16570488
> 
> 
> The problem is he rarely quotes, so it can get confusing. Someone HAD asked about the 3090 and external drives. He did give his opinions on the MDN rollout in a later post... then again, he was the one who started the "Passport updated to MDN on 6/1 in NYC" rumor...
> 
> 
> He now says we will get notified... which is plausible and 100% the way it SHOULD be done. What we know is that *some* have reported losing all their recorded content during such a major software upgrade and for sure all series recordings will get wiped out.



Ah-ok, thanks for the clarification.

Thought I was losing my mind because I couldnt correlate his answers to my questions.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdtvfan2005* /forum/post/16570518
> 
> 
> I think it will be this fall as to when they'll deploy it. By then it might contain keyword search and maybe manual recording.



Sounds reasonable on the Passport to MDN front.


Of course, I'm NOT happy they are doing 160G Samsung boxes...


----------



## alouie1973

Got a call from time warner about phone service but I told them that I didn't need it. Asked if TW rolled out any new HD DVR boxes and the rep said yes. I asked them if I could bring in my SA8300HD for the new box and he said "Yes, just ask for the ODN Box". Which I assume is the Samsung box.


My SA8300HD works fine, I have it hooked up via HDMI and an external drive. I occasionally have to do a reboot once a week when the HD Channels flicker...but thats because the SA8300HD doesn't support HDMI (HDMI output will flicker but component would not), but once I do a reboot its fine. From what I read on the last couple of posts, it seems that the Samsung box is new to NYC.


I apologize if someone already asked this...If I do happen to swap out the SA8300HD with the Samsung - I assume my recordings on my external drive will not work anymore. Am I correct?


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alouie1973* /forum/post/16570922
> 
> 
> Got a call from time warner about phone service but I told them that I didn't need it. Asked if TW rolled out any new HD DVR boxes and the rep said yes. I asked them if I could bring in my SA8300HD for the new box and he said "Yes, just ask for the ODN Box". Which I assume is the Samsung box.
> 
> 
> My SA8300HD works fine, I have it hooked up via HDMI and an external drive. I occasionally have to do a reboot once a week when the HD Channels flicker...but thats because the SA8300HD doesn't support HDMI (HDMI output will flicker but component would not), but once I do a reboot its fine. From what I read on the last couple of posts, it seems that the Samsung box is new to NYC.
> 
> 
> I apologize if someone already asked this...If I do happen to swap out the SA8300HD with the Samsung - I assume my recordings on my external drive will not work anymore. Am I correct?



You will absolutely lose the stuff on your external drive.


The ODN box that the CSR is telling you about is most probably the SA 8300 HDC.


Regarding the HDMI handshake issue with your SA 8300, try leaving your box on, or if you don't want to waste electricity, then try turning the box on first before you turn on your display.


----------



## alouie1973

Thanks...


I pretty much don't have a problem with my box...I usually turn the box off. This normally happens when I turn it on (maybe once a week)...on occasion it happens while switching channels. I normally do a reboot unless its recording something or watching a show. I just switch to component output and it works fine...and reboot afterwards.


----------



## LL3HD

If you haven't seen this, here's an interesting article regarding HDNET and TW posted in the HOTP thread

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...9#post16571699 

http://blogs.kansascity.com/tvbarn/2...-twc.html#more


----------



## john516




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/16569180
> 
> The Fu%$ing audio dropouts on Fox are back!!!
> 
> 
> A_C



I talked to the same individual -- who calls me when I file complaints with NYC -- about this issue this afternoon. She stated that TWC is aware of it, the problem is with how TWC receieves FOX HD and they do not have an ETA for when it will be fixed.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/16570994
> 
> 
> Regarding the HDMI handshake issue with your SA 8300, try leaving your box on, or if you don't want to waste electricity, then try turning the box on first before you turn on your display.



No electricity is wasted! I've run a Kill-A-Watt on my system and the cable box runs the same draw whether on or off (~28w).


I'm going on three years using HDMI from the 8300HD to my TV with zero issues (uh, that can be attributed to the HDMI connection).


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Got my bill today with a Navigator flyer. The really significant quotes are:

*"Over the next few weeks, you will begin to notice the new Navigator

when you turn on your television.


The change will occur in waves on select HD cable boxes.*"


Far as I know, every 8300HDC has it, all 2 Samsung 3090s have it, the ONLY boxes that do NOT have it are our 8300HDs. So it sure SOUNDS like the MDN rollout is going to happen in the June/July time frame.


This being TWC, it could not happen until the end of the year, but this info is public, so it could very well happen as they say.


Of course, they COULD be a lot more forthcoming, especially in specifying which boxes this will happen to. Not only that, but god forbid they should tell us to make a careful note of all you series recordings TODAY as this will wipe them out.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16572299
> 
> 
> No electricity is wasted! I've run a Kill-A-Watt on my system and the cable box runs the same draw whether on or off (~28w).



That's good to know.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16572299
> 
> 
> I'm going on three years using HDMI from the 8300HD to my TV with zero issues (uh, that can be attributed to the HDMI connection).



I had my first problem with HDMI handshake when I had a new display installed about a month ago. The screen had that usual TW warning, something like TW does not support HDMI yadda yadda; it befuddled the installation tech (from the audio store I made my purchase from, not a TW tech) who was very good at his job. He told me that I had to get rid of the Passport box and get one of those newer boxes (ODN). When he left my house, I turned everything off and then turned on the set top box first and the connection was fine. The macro on my universal remote leaves my cable box on all of the time, so it's not an issue.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16570488
> 
> 
> ... then again, he was the one who started the "Passport updated to MDN on 6/1 in NYC" rumor...




He's definitely more knowledgeable in these things than me... but I believe the rumor started here .


----------



## kwitel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16572435
> 
> 
> Got my bill today with a Navigator flyer. The really significant quotes are:
> 
> *"Over the next few weeks, you will begin to notice the new Navigator
> 
> when you turn on your television.
> 
> 
> The change will occur in waves on select HD cable boxes.*"
> 
> 
> Far as I know, every 8300HDC has it, all 2 Samsung 3090s have it, the ONLY boxes that do NOT have it are our 8300HDs. So it sure SOUNDS like the MDN rollout is going to happen in the June/July time frame.
> 
> 
> This being TWC, it could not happen until the end of the year, but this info is public, so it could very well happen as they say.
> 
> 
> Of course, they COULD be a lot more forthcoming, especially in specifying which boxes this will happen to. Not only that, but god forbid they should tell us to make a careful note of all you series recordings TODAY as this will wipe them out.



Riverside-having a hard time following whats going on and figuring out what the optimal situation is.

Are Navigator and MDN one and the same?


Are these correct:

-Navigator is found on all boxes except the 8300HD

-The 8300hd's use Passport and have a smoother, faster interface


What I dont understand:


-Will MDN on the 8300HD be better than other boxes?

-Was it the HDC boxes that made/make Navigator so buggy or it the actual software?


Sorry for all the questions but this is a VERY long thread and its hard to keep up with all the info.


Thanks!


----------



## hdtvfan2005

Here's hoping to a successful MDN transition in NYC.


----------



## carl2680




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdtvfan2005* /forum/post/16568854
> 
> 
> Unless you like a black cable box and not like the silver space ship look of the 8300HDC. There is that potential multi room feature that may eventually be enabled. That could allow you to stream content to other sources. MPEG-4 might be interesting. If it has the BCM7405 which I think it does then it can do 1080p VOD like D* and E*. Maybe TWC will deploy 160 GB 3090's and eventually deploy 320 GB 3270 boxes. The 3270 is newer than the 3090. TWC San Diego my division is testing them to replace the 8300 series boxes. It has a 320 GB HDD though there probably is a 160 GB option. Hope this helps.



If TWC deploy MPEG-4, then it is interesting to see that they care about picture quality..


----------



## jg_rocks

Has anyone else in the brooklyn area or anywhere for that matter had issues with SNY met games within the past 2 weeks or so? Seems like every time I get the chance to catch a game, its miserable to watch (let alone all the injuries) but all i see is digitized pixelation with audio burps. Drives me bananas ! Also i just love the fact that i can currently enjoy at least 6 HD channels that are completely nada. just grey. a beautiful shade of grey by the way also . looks fantastic in plasmavision. not that I really care, just waiting for FIOS to hit Bay Ridge. I just really enjoy pissing money on nothing, what can I say, looking forward to tossing more cash to verizon, just hoping it's going to be as good as there cellular service, whichis also a F*%&%g ripoff. but whatever.


Sorry and Thanks for letting me rant and vent


Panny 42 700U 1080p

Panny BD 30

Cheapo Surround

and my cable box sucks


----------



## G1Ravage

*hugs his Passport*


I'll have to take some pictures of the old software so I'll remember what it looked like years down the road.


----------



## adrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jg_rocks* /forum/post/16574097
> 
> 
> Has anyone else in the brooklyn area or anywhere for that matter had issues with SNY met games within the past 2 weeks or so?



I'm in Manhattan, but SNY has consistently been one of my best channels. The only problem I've had with the Mets (aside from the injuries) is when WPIX picks up the feed on Sunday afternoons. There is a great amount of pixelation and macroblocking. It's not nearly as bad OTA, so TWC is somewhat the culprit here.


On another note, I just called to xcl my HD Extra tier. I was on and off the phone in 2 minutes with the rep. She didn't want to know why (although I told her to note it) and there was no attempt to try to get me to keep it.


----------



## hdtvfan2005




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G1Ravage* /forum/post/16574242
> 
> 
> *hugs his Passport*
> 
> 
> I'll have to take some pictures of the old software so I'll remember what it looked like years down the road.



There are a few pics of passport but once MDN gets Keyword Search and Manual recording then you wont miss it. Stability is pretty good but there are times when it wants to spazz out causing a reboot. Hopefully that will get fixed in newer versions. Our division has an older version so your mileage may vary.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16565554
> 
> 
> ...I called to drop HDXtra & Starz hoping to drop my bill by 10 bucks. Make a long story short, I think I'm saving the 10 bucks BUT they sold me on a deal... 4 premiums for the next year for 5 bucks less than what I was paying for 3 (the 4 being HBO, Max, SHO & Starz).





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adrman* /forum/post/16574411
> 
> 
> ...I just called to xcl my HD Extra tier. I was on and off the phone in 2 minutes with the rep. She didn't want to know why (although I told her to note it) and there was no attempt to try to get me to keep it.



Well I just called to cancel my HD Extra Tier package. I guess I got the deal that RG got earlier today.










I was able to talk to a decent CSR and told her the reason I am canceling is because of the HDNets.


I asked what channels were actually on the tier and after a while she was able to find the information. They need Berk32 there.







Then she told me that I would save about 4 bucks if I cancel, however, since I already have the 4 premium channels at the $49.95 rate she can change me to a promotional $29.95 rate.










So instead of saving 4 bucks and losing the tier I keep it and save $20.


She said that they were aware of the dissatisfaction with the loss of the HDNets and it was the reason they were doing this promotion. Depending on what you already have, I guess determines what deal you could swing.


She also mentioned that I should write to Bob Watson and voice my opinion regarding the HDNets.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16572435
> 
> 
> Got my bill today with a Navigator flyer. The really significant quotes are:
> 
> *"Over the next few weeks, you will begin to notice the new Navigator
> 
> when you turn on your television.
> 
> 
> The change will occur in waves on select HD cable boxes.*"
> 
> 
> Far as I know, every 8300HDC has it, all 2 Samsung 3090s have it, the ONLY boxes that do NOT have it are our 8300HDs. So it sure SOUNDS like the MDN rollout is going to happen in the June/July time frame.
> 
> 
> This being TWC, it could not happen until the end of the year, but this info is public, so it could very well happen as they say.
> 
> 
> Of course, they COULD be a lot more forthcoming, especially in specifying which boxes this will happen to. Not only that, but god forbid they should tell us to make a careful note of all you series recordings TODAY as this will wipe them out.



This should be fun, watch all those shows you have been meaning too


----------



## G1Ravage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdtvfan2005* /forum/post/16574455
> 
> 
> There are a few pics of passport but once MDN gets Keyword Search and Manual recording then you wont miss it. Stability is pretty good but there are times when it wants to spazz out causing a reboot. Hopefully that will get fixed in newer versions. Our division has an older version so your mileage may vary.



Back before I got an HD box or DVR, I think I had a Pioneer something-or-other box. I guess I had some version of Passport on it, but I can't remember what it looked like. Had a nice beige and white combination going on, and I remember having the ability in the Set-up menu to change the color scheme.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/16557630
> 
> 
> NOTE -- you can still tune both HDNets (at least for the time being) through the diagnostic mode -- frequence 597, program 1 & 2 (1 is HDNet, 2 is HDNet movies)



Looks like freq 597, program 1 has MAV TV on it, at least for now in Southern Manhattan. Not sure what channel number it will show up on...


----------



## hdtvfan2005




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G1Ravage* /forum/post/16575449
> 
> 
> Back before I got an HD box or DVR, I think I had a Pioneer something-or-other box. I guess I had some version of Passport on it, but I can't remember what it looked like. Had a nice beige and white combination going on, and I remember having the ability in the Set-up menu to change the color scheme.



I ran MDN on an old Pioneer box just like the one you've mentioned. It was absolutely terrible. Passport was fine. It was slower than molasses and it looked like MDN mixed in with DOS. The 3250HD was great with Passport and ok with MDN. It could run better though. All I can say is that don't run MDN on an old Pioneer box or a very old SA box. If it's a newer box like the 3250HD or even the 8300HD then you should be fine.


----------



## DNINE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16570430
> 
> 
> When I signed up, it was 2 HDNets, 2 InHDs, and ESPN HD. The rate card price was way too much, but they have always had a bundle deal with DVR service. When they lost the 2 InHDs (which at one point morphed onto Mojo), they moved ESPN HD to the regular tier they added a bunch of minor SD sports channels. Some of those got HD versions last December, during the UWSs big HD rollout.
> 
> 
> We got MGM and Smithsonian in December making the HDXtra tier actually a very good value.
> 
> 
> Of what they have now, I would like Smithsonian & MGM HD, but 4 bucks for those two seems a bit much. I was totally willing to pay the 4 bucks just for the HDNets in that I logged a lot of hours on those 2 channels.
> 
> 
> Way too many use UWS to denote pretty much everything from 59th street to Washington Heights... pisses me off royally! No way that area gets FIOS all at once. I have information that says third quarter this year, but you can only count that as Bloomingdale area.



I like Smithsonian and MGM also. It looks like Smth is owned or operated by Discovery, do they have original programing?


----------



## adrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/16574652
> 
> 
> So instead of saving 4 bucks and losing the tier I keep it and save $20.



I doubt they'd make that offer to me since my building already has a bulk discount. However, fios is set to start wiring in the next month, so I'll bet there will be some discounts offered soon.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adrman* /forum/post/16576959
> 
> 
> I doubt they'd make that offer to me since my building already has a bulk discount. However, fios is set to start wiring in the next month, so I'll bet there will be some discounts offered soon.



Even with the bulk discount, *I'd still look into it.*










Recently I had an additional account, at another residence, in a complex that had a bulk discount. I was able to negotiate a better deal than the bulk discount rate.


It all depends on what promotions they are running at that time. I'd imagine that this deal right now, because of the loss of the HDNets, would save you more.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwitel* /forum/post/16572735
> 
> 
> Riverside-having a hard time following whats going on and figuring out what the optimal situation is.
> 
> Are Navigator and MDN one and the same?
> 
> 
> Are these correct:
> 
> -Navigator is found on all boxes except the 8300HD
> 
> -The 8300hd's use Passport and have a smoother, faster interface
> 
> 
> What I dont understand:
> 
> 
> -Will MDN on the 8300HD be better than other boxes?
> 
> -Was it the HDC boxes that made/make Navigator so buggy or it the actual software?
> 
> 
> Sorry for all the questions but this is a VERY long thread and its hard to keep up with all the info.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Once we get MDN on our HD boxes and some time passes, we'll be much better able to speak to the good, the bad, and the ugly. Understand that Passport has had some significant bugs for years that never got fixed.


It is very difficult to judge if the issue is the hardware or the software. Personally, I think it's all in the software. Read what folks who had navigator 1 and 2 years ago... it has come a long way and is 100% software.


I'd strongly suggest anyone with a HD box to immediately write down all their series recordings... undoubtedly that list will disappear from your box when it's loaded with MDN.


I'd also suggest HD folk to examine your recorded content and immediately watch anything that may be a long while before you can record again. It seems that for some, previous content remained after such an upgrade, but for others, their recordings seem to get wiped out.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/16573334
> 
> 
> If TWC deploy MPEG-4, then it is interesting to see that they care about picture quality..



Not really. Given the 3 HD per QAM and the additional compression they employ to squeeze more HD in, I'd say they don't give a rats ass about quality.


MPEG-4's claim to fame is more along the lines of smaller file sizes at the same quality level. Which certainly makes sense in a copper delivery system. Yes, MPEG-4 at the same file size as a MPEG-2 file SHOULD haver better PQ. BUT I'd say they will go 100% for the file size and not care about the PQ.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/16574652
> 
> 
> Well I just called to cancel my HD Extra Tier package. I guess I got the deal that RG got earlier today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was able to talk to a decent CSR and told her the reason I am canceling is because of the HDNets.
> 
> 
> I asked what channels were actually on the tier and after a while she was able to find the information. They need Berk32 there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then she told me that I would save about 4 bucks if I cancel, however, since I already have the 4 premium channels at the $49.95 rate she can change me to a promotional $29.95 rate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So instead of saving 4 bucks and losing the tier I keep it and save $20.
> 
> 
> She said that they were aware of the dissatisfaction with the loss of the HDNets and it was the reason they were doing this promotion. Depending on what you already have, I guess determines what deal you could swing.
> 
> 
> She also mentioned that I should write to Bob Watson and voice my opinion regarding the HDNets.



Excellent Larry (except for the fact you kept the HDXtra tier)! Wow 50 for 4 sure sounds way ABOVE standard rates... you might think about filing a DOITT complaint about over-charging!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/16574685
> 
> 
> This should be fun, watch all those shows you have been meaning too



Actually, I HAVE been slowly reducing my recorded content for a while now. At this point, I'm going to focus on series shows that may take a LONG time before I can view a repeat. Given the absolutely lousy data we get (ANY series show SHOULD be listed with season and episode, i.e. S1_E3), it could be almost impossible to catch a re-run of a specific show even if it is broadcast.


Part of the problem is we get such tiny hard drives so it's impossible to record every re-run looking for one specific one..., assuming you can actually identify the specific show you're looking for.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16577453
> 
> 
> Excellent Larry (except for the fact you kept the HDXtra tier)! Wow 50 for 4 sure sounds way ABOVE standard rates... you might think about filing a DOITT complaint about over-charging!



Yeah, 50 for 4 doesn’t sound right.














I probably misunderstood whatever she called the $49 package I am receiving. I have two DVRs, HD extra, Starzz, Showtime, HBO, Cinemax, telephone and internet. My bill was $191 and is now $171. The bottom line is that it’s still expensive but less than before.


In addition, regarding dropping the HD extra tier, I made my point and I sent a letter to BW voicing my displeasure.


I have also been debating dropping a couple of premiums, as you’ve been discussing, but aside from the movies there is always a show or two that pops up that I want to watch. Next week Weeds stars up again, so that puts the kibosh on the Starz Showtime combo.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/16577912
> 
> 
> Yeah, 50 for 4 doesn't sound right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I probably misunderstood whatever she called the $49 package I am receiving. I have two DVRs, HD extra, Starzz, Showtime, HBO, Cinemax, telephone and internet. My bill was $191 and is now $171. The bottom line is that it's still expensive but less than before.
> 
> 
> In addition, regarding dropping the HD extra tier, I made my point and I sent a letter to BW voicing my displeasure.
> 
> 
> I have also been debating dropping a couple of premiums, as you've been discussing, but aside from the movies there is always a show or two that pops up that I want to watch. Next week Weeds stars up again, so that puts the kibosh on the Starz Showtime combo.



Didn't know there was a Starz/Showtime combo! I had set out to do HBO/SHO... mostly because those 2 networks tend to have "must see" original programming, both series and documentaries/movies etc. I mostly went for the 29.95 4 premiums deal because MAX (which I did NOT have prior) has 8 HD channels (HBO has 6 if you don't speak Spanish) and by spinning through a weeks worth seems to have a lot of stuff I'd watch.


I had planned to spend the 10 bucks I was going to save on a NetFlix, but given what I now have (a lot of MAX HD stuff), I can hold off on that.


FYI I asked and was told the 4 premium deal was for one year... no matter, by that time I suspect I'll be done with TWC.


My new monthly should be 151... so we are 20 bucks apart. Take out HDXtra, it's 16. Hard to figure from that point because I got a "deal" on the triple play when they convinced me to do the phone thing. All I can say is it is listed as 140.95 with a 41 CR called "Sat Any 3" Offer, whatever the hell that means.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

So I re-did my simple chart of HD we get in our market. Note I've totally scratched Africa Channel as they assigned it's channel to MAV HD, but I still list the postponed channels. Looks like 102 HD channels in total. Reduce that by 2 for passport boxes which can't get 699/700. Let me know if I've missed/goofed anything up!


350 PPV HD

411 TEAM HD

445/791 GAME HD

465 Tennis Channel HD

467 CBS College Sports HD

472 Big Ten Network HD

651 HBO HD

652 HBO2 HD

653 HBO Family HD

654 HBO Comedy HD

655 HBO Signature HD

656 HBO Zone HD

657 HBO Latino HD

658 CineMax HD

659 MoreMax HD

660 ActionMAX HD

661 ThrillerMAX HD

662 WMAX HD

663 @MAX HD

664 5StarMAX HD

665 OuterMAX HD

666 Showtime HD

667 Showtime 2 HD

668 ShowCase HD

669 Showtime Extreme HD

674 TMC HD

675 TMCxtra HD

676 Starz HD

677 Starz Edge HD

678 Starz Kids & Family HD

681 Starz Comedy HD

682 Encore HD

686 Crime and Investigation HD

687 Live Well HD

689 Style HD

691 Fuse HD

692 G4 HD

699 Showcase On Demand HD

700 Movies On Demand HD

701 NY1 HD

702 WCBS (CBS) HD

703 TNT HD

704 WNBC (NBC) HD

705 WNYW (FOX) HD

707 WABC (ABC) HD

708 TBS HD

709 WWOR (My Network TV) HD

710 CNN HD

711 WPIX (The CW) HD

713 WNET (PBS) HD

715 CNBC HD

716 USA HD

717 SciFi HD

718 Bravo HD

720 Palladia HD

722 Cartoon Network HD

724 E! HD

726 SNY HD

727 MSG HD

728 ESPN HD

729 ESPN2 HD

733 QVC HD

734 Universal HD

737 FX HD

738 ABC Family HD

740 History Channel HD

743 Fox Business News HD

744 Fox News HD

746 A&E HD

747 WNJU (Telemundo) HD

748 MSG+ HD

749 Disney HD

750 Food Network HD

752 The Learning Channel HD

753 YES HD

754 AMC HD

759 WE HD

760 Disney XD HD

762 Lifetime Movie Network HD

763 Biography HD

764 HGTV HD

765 National Geographic HD

766 Discovery HD

767 HD Theater

768 Planet Green HD

772 Weather Channel HD

774 Speed HD

775 Science Channel HD

779 Golf HD

781 IFC HD

783 MLB Network HD

784 Hallmark Movie Channel HD

786 Animal Planet HD

787 MAV HD (was Africa Channel)

788 Travel Channel HD

789 Smithsonian HD

790 TV One HD

792 ESPNews HD

793 ESPNU HD

794 Versus HD

795 NHL Network HD

796 MGM HD


Postponed Indefinitely

461 NBATV HD

684 Chiller HD

706 Nickelodeon HD

712 Lifetime HD

731 WPXN (iON) HD

736 Spike HD

739 HSN HD


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16578633
> 
> 
> So I re-did *my* simple chart of HD we get in our market.


*Your* chart???


----------



## LL3HD

Well if you haven't written to Bob Watson yet for the HDNET issue.... add TCM to the list!









http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...8#post16579538


----------



## johnosolis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16578633
> 
> 
> Postponed Indefinitely
> 
> 461 NBATV HD
> 
> 684 Chiller HD
> 
> 706 Nickelodeon HD
> 
> 712 Lifetime HD
> 
> 731 WPXN (iON) HD
> 
> 736 Spike HD
> 
> 739 HSN HD



I received an e-mail from WPXN saying there'd be HD service on TWC in mid-July. (I posted it here a while back.) I haven't heard anything from TWC to confirm that, though.


----------



## carl2680




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16577416
> 
> 
> Not really. Given the 3 HD per QAM and the additional compression they employ to squeeze more HD in, I'd say they don't give a rats ass about quality.
> 
> 
> MPEG-4's claim to fame is more along the lines of smaller file sizes at the same quality level. Which certainly makes sense in a copper delivery system. Yes, MPEG-4 at the same file size as a MPEG-2 file SHOULD haver better PQ. BUT I'd say they will go 100% for the file size and not care about the PQ.



If they deploy MPEG-4 down the road and decide to compress the channels even more like putting 4 HD channels on one QAM, then Verizon will eat their breakfast, lunch and dinner. Right now the number one reason why customers are switching to FIOS (where is Available) is because of the stunning picture quality.


----------



## hsimms




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/16580813
> 
> 
> If they deploy MPEG-4 down the road and decide to compress the channels even more like putting 4 HD channels on one QAM, then Verizon will eat their breakfast, lunch and dinner. Right now the number one reason why customers are switching to FIOS (where is Available) is because of the stunning picture quality.



20/5 on the internet, which FIOS actually delivers, is not too shabby.


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hsimms* /forum/post/16580939
> 
> 
> 20/5 on the internet, which FIOS actually delivers, is not too shabby.



20/20 in NY. I NEED FIOS!!!


----------



## carl2680




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacAlert* /forum/post/16581286
> 
> 
> 20/20 in NY. I NEED FIOS!!!



If you are lucky you will get it in Queens soon, but by the end of 2009 only 30% of queens will be wired with fiber.


----------



## hdtvfan2005




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/16580813
> 
> 
> If they deploy MPEG-4 down the road and decide to compress the channels even more like putting 4 HD channels on one QAM, then Verizon will eat their breakfast, lunch and dinner. Right now the number one reason why customers are switching to FIOS (where is Available) is because of the stunning picture quality.



MPEG-4 is much different than MPEG-2. MPEG-4 at 3HD per QAM would look amazing. 4HD per QAM at MPEG-4 would also be pretty decent as well.


----------



## hsimms




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacAlert* /forum/post/16581286
> 
> 
> 20/20 in NY. I NEED FIOS!!!



20/20, for now, will pull you out the triple play plan. Rumor has it that this may soon be upped to 20/20 and remain on plan. FIOS claims capability to go 100/100 on present equipment but there is no demand.


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/16581896
> 
> 
> If you are lucky you will get it in Queens soon, but by the end of 2009 only 30% of queens will be wired with fiber.



My CO is wiring right now. Someone from VZ told me I will have FIOS by August!


----------



## vindicator

Just got it after my beloved 8300hd with passport was dying. I have to admit in these first few hours it is awesome. The picture actually looks better to me with this box. Much nicer looking box than the sa, this is a nice black and is much lighter than the sa box.


----------



## OSUBuckly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vindicator* /forum/post/16584956
> 
> 
> Just got it after my beloved 8300hd with passport was dying. I have to admit in these first few hours it is awesome. The picture actually looks better to me with this box. Much nicer looking box than the sa, this is a nice black and is much lighter than the sa box.



Did you have ask specifically for the Samsung unit or was it just automatic?


----------



## slumpey326




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vindicator* /forum/post/16584956
> 
> 
> Just got it after my beloved 8300hd with passport was dying. I have to admit in these first few hours it is awesome. The picture actually looks better to me with this box. Much nicer looking box than the sa, this is a nice black and is much lighter than the sa box.



did you pick it up from a certain location, i.e. 23rd street/queens mall, or did a tech guy deliver it to you. Is the hdmi dolby digital audio problem fixed with the new box.


----------



## FNPonderous




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacAlert* /forum/post/16581286
> 
> 
> 20/20 in NY. I NEED FIOS!!!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/16581896
> 
> 
> If you are lucky you will get it in Queens soon, but by the end of 2009 only 30% of queens will be wired with fiber.



I'm in Little Neck, Queens, got FIOS internet







, not sure if the TV is available.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FNPonderous* /forum/post/16585367
> 
> 
> I'm in Little Neck, Queens, got FIOS internet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , not sure if the TV is available.



if you get FiOS internet - then TV is available.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hsimms* /forum/post/16580939
> 
> 
> 20/5 on the internet, which FIOS actually delivers, is not too shabby.



While I totally detest TWC, let's be fair... they do have a turbo boost thing which boost d/l to 15+... typically works with a single large file and generally one that comes from one of the edge server farms like Akami.


----------



## ank

I got the dreaded notice about the switch to Navigator as well.


Also, the 29.95 promotional offer for 12 months is available to anyone, not just those who complain about the HDNets being gone. As mentioned above, its Max, HBO, Show, and Starz. Pretty good deal considering I was paying 26.95 for HBO/Show.


For the few with Samsung boxes, would be great if you could give us more details about the quality of the box. Are all actions in the menu quick? Does the software look identical to the HDC? How easy to use overall etc.?


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16586183
> 
> 
> While I totally detest TWC, let's be fair... they do have a turbo boost thing which boost d/l to 15+... typically works with a single large file and generally one that comes from one of the edge server farms like Akami.



The thing with TW internet, the speeds are when available. FIOS is 20 down always.


----------



## vindicator

I asked the tech guy whe he went to his truck after he determined my 8300hd was bad if he had a samsung box, he had one, luckily i had an early appt 8-10am, and I got it.

This is my first box without passport so I can't compare it to other non passport boxes but it responds very fast to channel changes, guide, list etc.

The tech said it has a very fast processor and it shows. Also the picture quality looks much better than the 8300 even my wife noticed that which was a miracle. The box itself looks nicer- shiny black front with black case.


----------



## HDTV Freak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vindicator* /forum/post/16584956
> 
> 
> Just got it after my beloved 8300hd with passport was dying. I have to admit in these first few hours it is awesome. The picture actually looks better to me with this box. Much nicer looking box than the sa, this is a nice black and is much lighter than the sa box.



Can you transfer from firewire to PC?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16586183
> 
> 
> While I totally detest TWC, let's be fair... they do have a turbo boost thing which boost d/l to 15+... typically works with a single large file and generally one that comes from one of the edge server farms like Akami.



That's just a gimmick.. lasts only 30 seconds. And you're wrong about coming from their edge farms.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vindicator* /forum/post/16587507
> 
> 
> I asked the tech guy whe he went to his truck after he determined my 8300hd was bad if he had a samsung box, he had one, luckily i had an early appt 8-10am, and I got it.
> 
> This is my first box without passport so I can't compare it to other non passport boxes but it responds very fast to channel changes, guide, list etc.
> 
> The tech said it has a very fast processor and it shows. Also the picture quality looks much better than the 8300 even my wife noticed that which was a miracle. The box itself looks nicer- shiny black front with black case.



what is hard drive space 160 or 320? On 8300hdc navigator to get to diagnostics hold down select on remote until mail icon shows on the box then press down arrow. Page 11 on mine shows hard drive space, it may be the same steps to get to diags on the sammy


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV Freak* /forum/post/16587680
> 
> 
> That's just a gimmick.. lasts only 30 seconds. And you're wrong about coming from their edge farms.



Pretty sure I've seen it last longer than 30 seconds... but you are kinda correct about not only from edge farms... it's edge farms or torrent swarms... AND only those swarms where most are located in Europe and have gobs of bandwidth.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/16587881
> 
> 
> what is hard drive space 160 or 320? On 8300hdc navigator to get to diagnostics hold down select on remote until mail icon shows on the box then press down arrow. Page 11 on mine shows hard drive space, it may be the same steps to get to diags on the sammy



My anecdotal impression is that the very first 1-2 boxes reported on AVS were 320's, but since then everyone seems to be getting the lame-o 160s.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Was turning over the notice about Navigator and see it touting "keyboard search" as a feature. Yes, it doesn't explicitly say keyWORD search, but WTF!


----------



## wx27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16589761
> 
> 
> Pretty sure I've seen it last longer than 30 seconds... but you are kinda correct about not only from edge farms... it's edge farms or torrent swarms... AND only those swarms where most are located in Europe and have gobs of bandwidth.



5 up with FIOS is tempting though, over the 0.768 up I get now.

Especially when emailing large pictures or uploading stuff to youtube.

The only thing holding me back is the reported inferior DVR VZ has.


----------



## vindicator

The samsung has 160gig harddrive. The tech said that hdmi works with full 5.1, when channels are broadcast in 5.1 He also all connections are active esata, firewire. I don't use those so I can't confirm.


----------



## slumpey326

yeah, i dont want to go down to 23rd street and waste my time if they dont have the new samsung hd dvr boxes there. I just want TWC to fix the stupid HDMI dolby digital audio setting problem.


I swear every time they do an update, they screw something else up. Everything was working perfectly and I was so happy with my box until the latest update in late March. Dont these tech people test anything before they release it to the public.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vindicator* /forum/post/16590336
> 
> 
> The samsung has 160gig harddrive. The tech said that hdmi works with full 5.1, when channels are broadcast in 5.1 He also all connections are active esata, firewire. I don't use those so I can't confirm.



Whoa....is that box ontop of a radiator? I'd be very wary of keeping it there once it gets cold out! Talk about a hostile environment for a hard-drive-based DVR!


----------



## eljeffreynyc

I have an extra tv set down in the basement hooked up straight to a cable line, without a cable box. I just split my cable line so I can receive a couple channels. My question is would I be losing most if not all of these channels once the analog shutoff happens? Thanks.


----------



## TravKoolBreeze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slumpey326* /forum/post/16590530
> 
> 
> yeah, i dont want to go down to 23rd street and waste my time if they dont have the new samsung hd dvr boxes there. I just want TWC to fix the stupid HDMI dolby digital audio setting problem.



I wouldn't mind going to 23st or 220st to find out if I had more of a reason than just going. I think I'm back in on getting the 3090 after the debate on it,


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eljeffreynyc* /forum/post/16591068
> 
> 
> I have an extra tv set down in the basement hooked up straight to a cable line, without a cable box. I just split my cable line so I can receive a couple channels. My question is would I be losing most if not all of these channels once the analog shutoff happens? Thanks.



The analog shutoff already happened on TWC-NYC's systems a few months back. Any analog channels you're still getting, you should continue to get into the foreseeable future.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vindicator* /forum/post/16590336
> 
> 
> The samsung has 160gig harddrive. The tech said that hdmi works with full 5.1, when channels are broadcast in 5.1 He also all connections are active esata, firewire. I don't use those so I can't confirm.



Oh well that sucks was really hoping for the 320gig. Guess I will stick with 8300hdc for a little longer. Have you noticed any drop outs with the sammy?


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vindicator* /forum/post/16590336
> 
> 
> The samsung has 160gig harddrive. The tech said that hdmi works with full 5.1, when channels are broadcast in 5.1 He also all connections are active esata, firewire. I don't use those so I can't confirm.



I notice an ethernet port on the back, is that being used for anything?


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/16591435
> 
> 
> I notice an ethernet port on the back, is that being used for anything?



Highly doubt it. What is there with TWC that can possibly utilize it?


----------



## hdtvfan2005




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vindicator* /forum/post/16590336
> 
> 
> The samsung has 160gig harddrive. The tech said that hdmi works with full 5.1, when channels are broadcast in 5.1 He also all connections are active esata, firewire. I don't use those so I can't confirm.



Thats because the Samsung diagnostic menu has this option called AC3 over HDMI. It requires you to enter a password which is 3090.


----------



## johnosolis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/16591124
> 
> 
> The analog shutoff already happened on TWC-NYC's systems a few months back. Any analog channels you're still getting, you should continue to get into the foreseeable future.



In 2012, Congress will decide whether to let cable TV providers cease carriage of analog versions of local broadcast "must-carry" channels.


The few non-local/non-broadcast analog channels still being carried non-digitally could be lost at any time depending on carriage agreements or policy changes.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eljeffreynyc* /forum/post/16591068
> 
> 
> I have an extra tv set down in the basement hooked up straight to a cable line, without a cable box. I just split my cable line so I can receive a couple channels. My question is would I be losing most if not all of these channels once the analog shutoff happens? Thanks.



just to add on one more item


the dtv transition (analog shutdown) happening this month has nothing to do with any cable services - it only affects those who receive over-the-air antenna television.


The fact that cable providers are eliminating analog service is a completely separate process (being done to increase space for more capacity for other services, such as HDTV).


----------



## ANGEL 35

Has any one gone down to 23st to see if they have the samsung 3090 box. Any one going?? Let us know?? PLEASE


----------



## TravKoolBreeze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/16593419
> 
> 
> Has any one gone down to 23st to see if they have the samsung 3090 box. Any one going?? Let us know?? PLEASE



I might be going tomorrow.


----------



## slumpey326

TravKoolBreeze, keep us posted with what you find


----------



## cap_167

Manhattan, Brooklyn/Queens and Mount Vernon


June 5, 2009




Time Warner Cable's agreements with programmers and broadcasters to carry their services and stations routinely expire from time to time. We are usually able to obtain renewals or extensions of such agreements, but in order to comply with applicable regulations, we must inform you when an agreement is about to expire. The following agreements are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services/stations in the near future:




Azteca America, BBC on Demand, Chinese Channel, Chinese Cinema, CV Network, E!, Fuel TV, Great American Country (GAC), Game Show Network, HITN, Lifetime, NBA TV, ShopNBC, Style, Supercanal, The Arabic Channel, RTVi, RAI, NGTV, TV Guide, TV Japan, TV Polonia, Weather Channel, and WPIX.


----------



## G1Ravage

LOL They might have to stop showing The Weather Channel and WPIX?


----------



## skanter1

I just called TWC to make an appointment for cable card install in new Tivo HD.


The rep said I could come down to 23rd St. and get the cards myself. I thought they would not let one self-install? Any one know about this? Could be rep didn't know what she was talking about...


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wx27* /forum/post/16590320
> 
> 
> 5 up with FIOS is tempting though, over the 0.768 up I get now.
> 
> Especially when emailing large pictures or uploading stuff to youtube.
> 
> The only thing holding me back is the reported inferior DVR VZ has.



I did read about some unhappiness with the FIOS DVR. BUT, FIOS seems to charge a lot more for DVR service than TWC... so going TiVO from a $$ standpoint seems much more likely in the FIOS world.


In the beginning, the slow up speeds were there so they could charge so much less for "home" users than commercial/business. I suspect now-a-days it's because they do NOT want folks mounting servers at home, ESPECIALLY the gaming crowd.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vindicator* /forum/post/16590336
> 
> 
> The samsung has 160gig harddrive. The tech said that hdmi works with full 5.1, when channels are broadcast in 5.1 He also all connections are active esata, firewire. I don't use those so I can't confirm.



WHOA! That is the very first time I've heard anyone quoting a TWC employee who said eSATA is active.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eljeffreynyc* /forum/post/16591068
> 
> 
> I have an extra tv set down in the basement hooked up straight to a cable line, without a cable box. I just split my cable line so I can receive a couple channels. My question is would I be losing most if not all of these channels once the analog shutoff happens? Thanks.



It has nothing to do with the "digital" transition. That is ONLY for OTA (those who use an antenna and pick their signals off the air). You should get the same unscrambled channels you have always gotten.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/16595093
> 
> 
> I just called TWC to make an appointment for cable card install in new Tivo HD.
> 
> 
> The rep said I could come down to 23rd St. and get the cards myself. I thought they would not let one self-install? Any one know about this? Could be rep didn't know what she was talking about...



TWC seems to change it's policies day by day. I went w/their phone last fall... they said they had to do a truck roll and all I paid for was the 22 buck charge for them to grab my phone number. A buddy just went that way and they told him they had to do a truck roll AND he had to pay a 40 installation fee.


I once had a talk with a PR guy who really seemed like he knew his stuff... even for 40 bucks, there cost isn't really covered. He said he knew the CSRs were totally inconsistent on what they told people (6 months ago, my sister needed to replace her cable modem, she had to wait a few extra days for a truck roll whereas I had swapped my modem at 23rd street a few times without a trick roll. The trick he told me was to find a CSR who won't insist on a truck roll AND make sure they note it in the records BEFORE you appear at their center.


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16595946
> 
> 
> I did read about some unhappiness with the FIOS DVR. BUT, FIOS seems to charge a lot more for DVR service than TWC... so going TiVO from a $$ standpoint seems much more likely in the FIOS world.
> 
> 
> In the beginning, the slow up speeds were there so they could charge so much less for "home" users than commercial/business. I suspect now-a-days it's because they do NOT want folks mounting servers at home, ESPECIALLY the gaming crowd.



FIOS does not charge more for DVR service. With Time Warner, you are paying for box rental (~$10) and DVR service (~$10). FIOS DVR service is $15 (rental and service).


----------



## TravKoolBreeze

Just left the 23st store. The guy at the front desk didn't know if they had any of the 3090s. While waiting in line to pay a bill, I asked one of the CSRs who had a free second and she said they were out.


----------



## thepocket

Went to 23 St Store today around 10am. The agent said they got the 3090s in yesterday and that they had plenty of them. No problem getting one. I love it so far, especially the sleeker interface.


----------



## TravKoolBreeze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thepocket* /forum/post/16597239
> 
> 
> Went to 23 St Store today around 10am. The agent said they got the 3090s in yesterday and that they had plenty of them. No problem getting one. I love it so far, especially the sleeker interface.



Interesting that one agent told you they were in stock while another said they were not. I guess I'll wait til I hear other say that they are there or when my brother's 8300 goes MDN, whichever comes first.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TravKoolBreeze* /forum/post/16597770
> 
> 
> Interesting that one agent told you they were in stock while another said they were not. I guess I'll wait til I hear other say that they are there or when my brother's 8300 goes MDN, whichever comes first.



The "we have plenty" seems to have happened around 10 AM... you post suggest you were there around 1 or so.


----------



## slumpey326

THEPOCKET or anyone who just got the new sammy can you please advise if the hdmi dolby digital setting problem is fixed:



For example: I am using an hdmi cable form cable box to tv, and an optical audio cable from cable box to receiver. Basically everytime I turn on the cable box/tv I would have to manually change the audio setting in the cable box menu from hdmi to dolby digital because the option never stays.


This only started happening after the latest update around the end of March. It is so annoying.




I was going to go Monday during lunch to get the new sammy box at the 23rd street location. Do they definitely have no more in stock. How often do they get them in.


----------



## TravKoolBreeze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slumpey326* /forum/post/16597960
> 
> 
> I was going to go Monday during lunch to get the new sammy box at the 23rd street location. Do they definitely have no more in stock. How often do they get them in.



From my experiece today, I would say to check either way and report back. They may have a lot or a little. I did notice a bunch of boxes to the side that weren't open so who knows what's in the boxes. I was there at 1:45 when the lady said they were out.


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/16595093
> 
> 
> I just called TWC to make an appointment for cable card install in new Tivo HD.
> 
> 
> The rep said I could come down to 23rd St. and get the cards myself. I thought they would not let one self-install? Any one know about this? Could be rep didn't know what she was talking about...



Anyone?


----------



## jw1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/16598293
> 
> 
> Anyone?



I always make sure they have reserved whatever hardware I've requested in their notes. Haven't had a problem yet, but I'm always a bit skeptical.


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jw1* /forum/post/16598391
> 
> 
> I always make sure they have reserved whatever hardware I've requested in their notes. Haven't had a problem yet, but I'm always a bit skeptical.



Will I have problems self-installing the cable cards (I heard it can be tricky) or should I spend the 40 bucks and have them do it? The rep said that they would give me the cards because I was trading it for a cable box. This makes little sense.


----------



## CynKennard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/16595093
> 
> 
> I just called TWC to make an appointment for cable card install in new Tivo HD.
> 
> 
> The rep said I could come down to 23rd St. and get the cards myself. I thought they would not let one self-install? Any one know about this? Could be rep didn't know what she was talking about...



About a month ago I had a cable card installed in a TiVo HD. The CSR said the agent would have to come out to install it. The first agent spent the entire afternoon trying to get a cable card to work. He tried both S-cards and M-cards. The cards wouldn't respond correctly. He made an appointment for the next Monday (this was a Friday). On Monday the agent tried two M-cards before he received the correct responses. The card first had to update itself with the latest software which took quite a while. The agent had to call one or more numbers and give quite a bit of information. Unless they have made the process simpler and more automatic in the last month, I think you would be wise to have TWC install it. It will cost you $40 though.


Cynthia


----------



## hdtvfan2005

Let's just say that Passport will go bye-bye very soon.


----------



## G1Ravage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdtvfan2005* /forum/post/16599525
> 
> 
> Let's just say that Passport will go bye-bye very soon.



I got my cable bill yesterday, with the "Navigator Notice" that everyone else has been talking about.


It says "Keyboard Search", BTW.


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdtvfan2005* /forum/post/16599525
> 
> 
> Let's just say that Passport will go bye-bye very soon.



Define "very soon."


----------



## hdtvfan2005

All I know is that it will be replaced with MDN. As for the time table, that I don't know.


----------



## HDTV Freak

For those with the Samsung 3090, are you able to transfer videos by firewire to PC?


----------



## hdtvfan2005




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G1Ravage* /forum/post/16599617
> 
> 
> I got my cable bill yesterday, with the "Navigator Notice" that everyone else has been talking about.
> 
> 
> It says "Keyboard Search", BTW.



You can search for things through a keyboard interface but there is still no keyword search. TWC hopes to have keyword search in a future Navigator update. It's their top priority feature wise. You'll probably miss it though. Don't worry since it's coming back in a future update.


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdtvfan2005* /forum/post/16599697
> 
> 
> You can search for things through a keyboard interface but there is still no keyword search. TWC hopes to have keyword search in a future Navigator update. It's their top priority feature wise. You'll probably miss it though. Don't worry since it's coming back in a future update.



Unless New Yorkers are getting a newer version of MDN Navigator than what the rest of us have installed. However, for now assume Keyboard Search to be search in the keyboard by title only. You can also do catagory searches, which are very extensive. You can also sort your guide channels by Favorites first, have instant access to Movies on Demand, Premiums on Demand, HD Now channel lists by pressing the A button on your remote.


It takes some getting used to. But its pretty good. I also think that the On Demand stations are more reiable than Passport. Just MAKE sure that you guys have a box that is fairly recent. SA boxes should be 3000 level or above for non-DVR units. ALL PIONEER BOXES are at least 7-10 years old and should be swapped for newer models. DVR users should have an SA DVR ABOVE version 8000 for best Navigator results.


TWC has been working on imporving the speed and reliability of the older boxes, but for best results check your model boxes and consider the above recommendations:


In the Navigator forum, I posted what things to expect for the change-over and what you should do. I will reproduce those instructions here:

*STEPS TO PREPARE FOR THE MDN NAVIGATOR DOWNLOAD-What to Expect*


With the announcement of several cities in New York and future SARA/Passport systems potentially converted to Navigator in the coming months, I thought I would share with you what to expect, because not all TWC locations are equal in how they prepare you for the transition:


1.) If you are in their mailing list system, you are supposed to get a flier and/or phone call announcing Navigator, but the exact dates and times are very vague. In fact, our mails were so slow that we got a flier about Navigator coming AFTER it had already been on our box for about three days! LOL!


2.) The first thing you need to do is watch anything that you value on your DVR, or at least burn the programs to some other medium, DVR-R, computer, even copy on old VCR tape. Although the latest versions of Navigator HAVE been very good at preserving your recordings, and it is likely a 75% or better chance that recordings will carry over, you should start watching and/or making copies of stuff NOW, just in case your on that 25% or lower population that might have problems. Start viewing and/or transferring big deal programs now. Don't wait!


3.) When you get that notice, e-mail, or phone call about "One or more of your boxes will be updated" treat that as within 2-7 days. In January of 2007, I actually got a notice that my old Pioneer box, which I no longer have was supposed to be updated but never was. A good thing, because the Pioneer boxes are horrible with Navigator because of their age and memory restrictions. (See #3 below)


3.) Be aware of the age of your box and the model of the box. When is the last time your inside and outside wiring was checked as well as signal strength? If it has been a long time, or you have never done it, see if you can schedule a service call to have your signal strength and lines checked out. Good Navigator performance demands good signal and line quality and a reasonably modern box. Also, if your box has not been rebooted for a long time, do a cold reboot. (Unplug for 30 seconds than plug back in) shortly after you get notice of Navigator coming in the mail or that phone call. This will "clean up" any old data that might interfere with the download.


4.) A modern box for the MDN Navigator download should be the following:


a.) For non-DVR units: An SA box model number 3000 or higher. It has been reported by TWC that code was changed to make those old Pioneer 1000-2000 and SA 1000-2000 more compliant with Navigator, but that hasn't helped all that much. Make sure you have an SA-3000 or higher series box.


b.) For DVR users: You should be ABOVE the SA-8000 for best Navigator performance. The SA-8300 works very well on Navigator provided that the above wiring and signal strength are good.


This is not to suggest that Navigator won't work on the older SA-8000 DVR's or Pioneer 1000-2000, or SA 1000-2000 boxes, but it will likely be very slow and sluggish. If you want the faster speeds for Navigator, you will need a newer box.


5.) Most MDN Navigator download transfers will happen within 3-5 days of notice. MDN is going by box type. Generally, at least in my division, (Milwaukee, WI) the DVR boxes were the LAST to update. Your division may also go by community or node as well as box type. The whole process generally takes 3-5 months to get an entire community converted.


6.) Some divisions did the updates twice a week box by box and node by node, on a schedule of Tuesday and Thursday nights. From what I remember, we got notice of the first boxes/communities being done in the first quarter of 2008. (I think it was January-February) and they said that their goal was to have all of Southern Wisconsin converted to Navigator by the end of second quarter 2008. In my area, the DVR boxes were last to upgrade. In January-June 2008, our DVR box was converted around April 15, 2008.


7.) However, if you are getting notices, expect Navigator within 3-5 DAYS of that notice, it may take about 14 days. But once it is general public information here is what will happen:

*NAVIGATOR'S DOWNLOAD:*


TWC will most likely download the Navigator update to the boxes they are working on that night between 2am-5am. However, any time they consider fair game. But expect it to be at night between those times.


1.) You will not be able to prevent or stop the download by unplugging the box or anything like that. When the signal from the head-end begins, the software will download.


2.) If you are browsing in the guide or are on any screens, the box will freeze for about a minute or two and than go into a boot mode. But this boot mode will be different because on the front of the box, you won't see those little dashes ----- where the clock is. You'll see a bunch of symbols with something like LOAD or F-1 or F-100. The numbers will begin to countdown or count up in sequence. (They MAY do this more than once.) You probably won't see anything on the screen or even be able to turn the box on. If fact, DON'T turn the box on. This is a big software change-over and for best results should be left untouched.


3.) The download of MDN Navigator should only take about 20-30 minutes. Leave your box off until the time appears on the display. You can than press the power button on the box OR the CBL button on your remote. There may be a slight delay but you should see the Navigator Guide on your screen. The box may do a second normal boot with a blue screen that says Mystro on it, or something similar. Watch the little dots turn white. Wait until the screen goes black and than press CBL to turn the box on a second time.


4.) Move around in the guide and see what is different. Check your settings. Under Display, is it set to 16:9 if you have an HD TV for your Aspect Ratio? Check your Output resolution and make sure that your settings match up to what you had on Passport or SARA. For me, everything, recordings, and settings, carried over successfully except Banner Duration, which I had to change from Slow, back to Medium.


5.) Press List and see if you can still play recordings that transferred. SUPPOSEDLY, old series recordings will carry over, IF an episode has not been recorded yet, AND Navigator can successfully FIND an instance of your series in the new interface. Unfortunately, a final series episode for which Navigator can not find a newer time to match, might be wiped out. You may want to reprogram ANY series that carried over from the old guide to Navigator if it is of high priority to you. Just delete the instance of the old guide listing before the Navigator transfer and find the series in the guide, (or use category, and/or keyboard search) than select "Record Series With Options" selecting what most closely matches your needs.


Users, if you have other tips to add, please post. I hope this helps and that you all have a good Navigator transition!


Regards,


Jack


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdtvfan2005* /forum/post/16599637
> 
> 
> All I know is that it will be replaced with MDN. As for the time table, that I don't know.



Like I posted, the notice w/ the bill says "The change will occur in waves on select HD cable boxes."" I take that to mean it won't be city-wide, but will roll out by head end and neighborhood. Recent history show they roll out in the outer boroughs first, then eventually Manhattan. Not that they have any obligation to do it that way...


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Satch Man* /forum/post/16600003
> 
> 
> Unless New Yorkers are getting a newer version of MDN Navigator than what the rest of us have installed. However, for now assume Keyboard Search to be search in the keyboard by title only. You can also do catagory searches, which are very extensive. You can also sort your guide channels by Favorites first, have instant access to Movies on Demand, Premiums on Demand, HD Now channel lists by pressing the A button on your remote.
> 
> 
> ------------
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> Jack



I doubt we'd get any "newer version."


Think about the words "keyboard search." No it isn't searching the keyboard for a show. Yes it is USING the keyboard for a search (uh, obvious!). Obviously invented in their marketing department to give the IMPRESSION it's going to be the same as what we can search by currently.


Nothing more than an attempt at deception.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Hey, it's always been my impression there were no Moto or Pioneer boxes in the NYC market, anyone know any different?


----------



## ANGEL 35

Will be going down to 23st for the 3090 cable box. I hope that they have them.I will let you all know. I did mean monday


----------



## slumpey326

angel it is closed today, you need to go during the week & on sat


----------



## supersuper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16600325
> 
> 
> Hey, it's always been my impression there were no Moto or Pioneer boxes in the NYC market, anyone know any different?



i have an old pioneer voyager hd box from time warner. rcn and verizon has moto boxes.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slumpey326* /forum/post/16600470
> 
> 
> angel it is closed today, you need to go during the week & on sat



I will be going Monday


----------



## mem1997

I see that some people are able to get an eSATA drive to work with their Samsung 3090. When I plugged my 500 GB eSATA in, the Samsung recognized it and re-formatted the drive, but now I get nothing. When I look in diagnostics, I see that my total disk space is 160GB. Is their another step to getting the Samsung to work with the drive?


----------



## G1Ravage

Wow, I actually had a dream last night that I went to a neighbor's apartment and they'd already received Navigator, except the graphics were staticy and unstable. I went looking for programs on demand, and found episodes of Muppet Babies for my neighbor's kids.


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G1Ravage* /forum/post/16601298
> 
> 
> Wow, I actually had a dream last night that I went to a neighbor's apartment and they'd already received Navigator, except the graphics were staticy and unstable. I went looking for programs on demand, and found episodes of Muppet Babies for my neighbor's kids.



LOL! A DREAM about Navigator?!!


As for:



> Quote:
> "The change will occur in waves on select HD cable boxes."



This must mean that they are doing the HD boxes, FIRST. You might expect the non-DVR boxes to be converted first, likely from oldest model (Pioneers) to newest model (SA-8300+) Than, they will probably repeat the process for the SD boxes. You should expect the DVR's in your divisions to be converted last, as they are obviously the most complex boxes to change over.


They are going in stages and community nodes to make sure the transition is as trouble-free as possible. Since Navigator is so much better than two years ago, I think that MOST issues will be just getting used to the new features. As long as you keep the above guidelines that I posted about having your boxes fairly recent, and you have good signal strength, you should have nothing to worry about. They have worked very hard on this project. There are some things about Navigator that you may like even better than Passport.


Jack


----------



## Satch Man

Here are some screenshots of Navigator: (Google Image Search)

http://hdtv.forsandiego.com/messages/2/7013.jpg 

http://img153.imageshack.us/img153/7930/img0169sg1.jpg 

http://img340.imageshack.us/img340/2...esttunejs9.jpg 


In link#3 MDN (at least on my version does not have the Nearest Tune feature.) This is what allows you if turned on to tune to the next available channel if you punch in an invalid channel number by mistake. For now, this feature is only offered on ODN boxes. (Where you have to go to your TWC office and swap out your MDN box, for an ODN box.) However, all the other features and functions that you see on those images are exactly the same.


Jack


----------



## AndyHDTV

So i seen a new FIOS commercial today. And there triple play is now 65 bucks!


I wonder if i can work TWC for more of a discount?


----------



## hdtvfan2005




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Satch Man* /forum/post/16601857
> 
> 
> LOL! A DREAM about Navigator?!!
> 
> 
> As for:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This must mean that they are doing the HD boxes, FIRST. You might expect the non-DVR boxes to be converted first, likely from oldest model (Pioneers) to newest model (SA-8300+) Than, they will probably repeat the process for the SD boxes. You should expect the DVR's in your divisions to be converted last, as they are obviously the most complex boxes to change over.
> 
> 
> They are going in stages and community nodes to make sure the transition is as trouble-free as possible. Since Navigator is so much better than two years ago, I think that MOST issues will be just getting used to the new features. As long as you keep the above guidelines that I posted about having your boxes fairly recent, and you have good signal strength, you should have nothing to worry about. They have worked very hard on this project. There are some things about Navigator that you may like even better than Passport.
> 
> 
> Jack



TWC San Diego did the DVR's first. Then the non DVR's. It was done by a node by node basis. My former 3250HD was Navigator'd first then my former POS Pioneer BD-V1100. My 4250HDC came with Navigator from the get go.


----------



## skanter1

Does the Sammy 3090 box support eSATA?


----------



## hdtvfan2005




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/16603572
> 
> 
> Does the Sammy 3090 box support eSATA?



Yes it kinda works. One person tried a 500 GB WD mybook and it seems to work fine after a few hours and a few reboots later.


----------



## G1Ravage

I did a cold-boot on my 8300 as recommended earlier.


I'm usually home and awake until 5:00 AM, so I'll make sure to alert you the moment anything unusual happens.


----------



## slumpey326




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/16600882
> 
> 
> I will be going Monday



Angel, when do you think you are going down there? I am probably going around lunch time. If you are going in the morning can you let me (and the thread) know if you are able to get a new samsung 3090. If none are available, can you ask when they expect more to be coming in. Your response may save me a trip down to the 23rd street store.


Thanks again.


----------



## johnosolis

I have a new Samsung non-DVR STB and I'm not happy with it. Okay, the program guide is 16:9, but it's really just stretched out and looks blurry. Also, when navigating the guide, I move from channel to channel but the program description often gets stuck on a previous channel, so I cannot see the description for the program I want. The scrolling also seems to "overshoot" (i.e., if i press "down" three times, it sometimes moves down four channels).


I'm in Brooklyn. My mom's in Queens and she complains about the same issues.


I have noticed a strange system message that appears on the TV screen several times a week. It says, "Flash Memory Updating" (paraphrasing). Does anyone know what that means? (What does the STB store in flash memory?)


----------



## Riverside_Guy

My aunt had a non DVR Samsung box a while back. It had a large bug; the banner that pops up when switching channels would NOT go away! She called them and they knew about it and said to press the guide button twice. That got rid of it. I tried Exit once and that worked as well... only one button press. After that, she got really annoyed and had them come out to "fix the problem." They gave her the SA non DVR box.


----------



## TonyNYC

Guess I will hold onto my SA-8300HDC box a little while longer while all the bugs are squashed in the new Samsung boxes.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Satch Man* /forum/post/16600003
> 
> 
> SUPPOSEDLY, old series recordings will carry over, IF an episode has not been recorded yet, AND Navigator can successfully FIND an instance of your series in the new interface.



Hey Satch Man, thanks for the useful tips!


One question -- you say that series recordings will transfer over -- BUT how about individual recordings -- i.e. I have a particular movie set to record tomorrow at 8pm and I'm away for the night, but my box gets flashed with Navigator at 2AM. Will it retain the individual program I had set for tonight if I don't intervene?


...I'm going away for a few days later this week, and the doomsday scenario is that the box gets flashed while I'm away and none of my non-series recordings get preserved.



Thanks!


Scott


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slumpey326* /forum/post/16604990
> 
> 
> Angel, when do you think you are going down there? I am probably going around lunch time. If you are going in the morning can you let me (and the thread) know if you are able to get a new samsung 3090. If none are available, can you ask when they expect more to be coming in. Your response may save me a trip down to the 23rd street store.
> 
> 
> Thanks again.



I went down to 23st at 10:30. I got a3090, they just came in it looks like they have alot. The boxs are on the side. you can see Samsung on the box














They look new you should get a box. I set it up so far working good. You should be able to get one.They may have about 20 to 30 box on the side.Well good luck I hope you get one


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/16606038
> 
> 
> Hey Satch Man, thanks for the useful tips!
> 
> 
> One question -- you say that series recordings will transfer over -- BUT how about individual recordings -- i.e. I have a particular movie set to record tomorrow at 8pm and I'm away for the night, but my box gets flashed with Navigator at 2AM. Will it retain the individual program I had set for tonight if I don't intervene?
> 
> 
> ...I'm going away for a few days later this week, and the doomsday scenario is that the box gets flashed while I'm away and none of my non-series recordings get preserved.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Scott,



Scott,


Individual future recordings scheduled SHOULD transfer OK. But you still might get them flushed, I heard that people have a better individual recording survival rate that a series survival rate. Check the status when the update is complete by pressing the LIST button. Than use the left and right arrow keys to go to Scheduled Recordings: You can see the Recordings Listed by DATE or by TITLE. Highlight your choice and and press Select. If your recordings are there, they should record fine. If a show is not there, it did not survive the transfer, and you would have to reschedule it in Navigator to record.


On the subject of recordings, in the Record List, if you scroll left and right, you will see something called Record Log: This tells the user two things:


1.) *Shows deleted by a user.*


2.) *Shows that did not record due to a programing conflict*.: (i.e, "the set top was unable to record the program.") However, Navigator does not say WHY something did not record, (which should be considered in the future.) But the Recording Log is still helpful. Any shows that do not record due to a conflict or any shows deleted by the user go to the Recording Log and stay in the Recording Log for 14 days.


Jack


----------



## slumpey326

Good news and bad news about the new sammy 3090 stb being in stock at the 23rd street location.


Good news: I was able to pick one of these bad boys up










Bad news: They only had one left in stock and I got the last one. JK, they have about 30-40 in stock, so plently to go around. The real bad news, I cant play with the new stb because I had to go back to work. :-(


----------



## king of k1ngs

So i have an SA 8300HD DVR which has always worked perfect for me and i was just wondering what is so special about these Samsung 3090 boxes. Do you guys recommend that i switch to the Samsung DVR or stick with the one i have right now? Thanks for any help.


----------



## pdroth

Can someone entertain me for a moment and let me know if you're getting 754 and 781 (AMC and IFC)? These channels keep going out here in Queens and now they want to send a truck to my house when I'm sure it's just a head-end issue.


----------



## king of k1ngs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/16606715
> 
> 
> Can someone entertain me for a moment and let me know if you're getting 754 and 781 (AMC and IFC)? These channels keep going out here in Queens and now they want to send a truck to my house when I'm sure it's just a head-end issue.



I'm getting those channels fine here in S Manhattan.


----------



## hdtvfan2005

It seems that all Samsung STB's use a stretch-o-vision guide. Even my Sammy 3260 has it







. If you set it to 480i, 720p, and 1080i it will show a non stretched guide on the SD channels.


----------



## TravKoolBreeze

Of cousre when I go to exchange an HDC, they give me a different HDC box back.


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TravKoolBreeze* /forum/post/16607086
> 
> 
> Of cousre when I go to exchange an HDC, they give me a different HDC box back.



Did you ask the Samsung?


----------



## TravKoolBreeze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacAlert* /forum/post/16607133
> 
> 
> Did you ask the Samsung?



Yes, I did and the person said that the HDC is the new box.


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *king of k1ngs* /forum/post/16606706
> 
> 
> So i have an SA 8300HD DVR which has always worked perfect for me and i was just wondering what is so special about these Samsung 3090 boxes. Do you guys recommend that i switch to the Samsung DVR or stick with the one i have right now? Thanks for any help.


My advice, if your box works great..........DON'T SWAP IT OUT!

*Several reasons for this:*


1.) You will lose everything on your box in terms of recordings for DVR units, settings, pin numbers, everything.


2.) New boxes can take six hours to two days for head-end activation.


3.) You don't know the condition of the swapped box you are going to get. The next box may have come returned from a disgruntled customer, the "new" box may have problems of its own. My philosophy is not to trade something that is working well, for something that may not work well.


4.) Have your wiring and signal strength checked out first. Personal story, for years, my Closed Captioning never worked on my SA-8300. It turned out that the problem was not the box, but that the cables were the oldest of the old! When hooked up to my new HDTV with the proper HDMI cable, the CC works, the box is perfect!


5.) If you are having TWC come out to swap the box, the guy may be an idiot. Once the old boxes are deactivated, you can't change your mind and say, "I want the old one back."


6.) Words of wisdom that I like by: "If it's not broken don't fix it!"


______________________________________________

*What would be reasons where you SHOULD swap out your box?*


1.) Your box or DVR is dead and you have tried to reboot (warm and cold) and nothing happens. (Have wiring and signal strength checked first!)


2.) The box is constantly slow or freezing with regularity (Have wiring and signal strength checked first.)


3.) Your DVR has not recorded anything for 3-5 days


4) Your box reboots constantly more than 5 times a day on repeated periods. (Have wiring and signal strength checked first.)


5.) You have been converted to Navigator and have any Pioneer box, an SA-2000 series or lower box, or an SA-8000 DVR and because of these boxes, you are having issues with 1-4 of the above. Than change your box.


Jack


----------



## hdtvfan2005




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Satch Man* /forum/post/16607289
> 
> My advice, if your box works great..........DON'T SWAP IT OUT!
> 
> *Several reasons for this:*
> 
> 
> 1.) You will lose everything on your box in terms of recordings for DVR units, settings, pin numbers everything.
> 
> 
> 2.) New boxes can take six hours to two days for head-end activation.
> 
> 
> 3.) You don't know the condition of the swapped box you are going to get. The next box may have come returned from a disgruntled customer, the "new" box may have problems of its own. My philosophy is not to trade something that is working well, for something that may not work well.
> 
> 
> 4.) Have your wiring and signal strength checked out first. Personal story, for years, my Closed Captioning never worked on my SA-8300. It turned out that the problem was not the box, but that the cables were the oldest of the old! When hooked up to my new HDTV with the proper HDMI cable, the CC works, the box is perfect!
> 
> 
> 5.) If you are having TWC come out to swap the box, the guy may be an idiot. Once the old boxes are deactivated, you can't change your mind and say, "I want the old one back."
> 
> 
> 6.) Words of wisdom that I like by: "If it's not broken don't fix it!"
> 
> 
> ______________________________________________
> 
> *What would be reasons where you SHOULD swap out your box?*
> 
> 
> 1.) Your box or DVR is dead and you have tried to reboot (warm and cold) and nothing happens. (Have wiring and signal strength checked first!)
> 
> 
> 2.) The box is constantly slow or freezing with regularity (Have wiring and signal strength checked first.)
> 
> 
> 3.) Your DVR has not recorded anything for 3-5 days
> 
> 
> 4) Your box reboots constantly more than 5 times a day or repeated periods. (Have wiring and signal strength checked first.)
> 
> 
> 5.) You have been converted to Navigator and have any Pioneer box, an SA-2000 series or lower box, or an SA-8000 DVR and because of these boxes, you are having issues with 1-4 of the above. Than change your box.
> 
> 
> Jack



My box took no time at all to activate. It took them 20 minutes at the center and a 10 minute phone call to get it to work. The provisioning signal took even less time. Most of that time was me being put on hold and pressing a bunch of numbers. Our TWC division has a phone number that can activate boxes. It's one of those automated systems. I forgot that number but I was able to activate it by calling CS.


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> My box took no time at all to activate. It took them 20 minutes at the center and a 10 minute phone call to get it to work. The provisioning signal took even less time. Most of that time was me being put on hold and pressing a bunch of numbers. Our TWC division has a phone number that can activate boxes. It's one of those automated systems. I forgot that number but I was able to activate it by calling CS.



We used to have a number like that in my division that had a speed up process like that. (in Milwaukee WI. Some of us are on the thread to help out with the Navigator transition.) For any NYC subs with Digital Phone, if you have swapped out your box, how long does it take to get your Caller ID on TV working?


Jack


----------



## TravKoolBreeze

I was thinking the negative of getting another HDC box back but thinking the positive, I have time on my side. Since the next crutial thing I wan to record is in early July, I have a few more chances to swap the HDC box out and get 3090. I already sacrifice my old recordings so might as well stay all in with effort.


----------



## slumpey326

there is a whole stack of the news sammys on the left side of where the boxes are. They are all in brand new boxes so there should be nothing wrong with them


Is there a specific number I should call if not all of my channels are there.


----------



## TravKoolBreeze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slumpey326* /forum/post/16607924
> 
> 
> there is a whole stack of the news sammys on the left side of where the boxes are. They are all in brand new boxes so there should be nothing wrong with them



It the same stack of boxes I saw on Saturday. I don't know if it is my luck in agents or there is a limit to how many they give a day but I think I will try again next Monday early in the day.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TravKoolBreeze* /forum/post/16608606
> 
> 
> It the same stack of boxes I saw on Saturday. I don't know if it is my luck in agents or there is a limit to how many they give a day but I think I will try again next Monday early in the day.



I think they came in today, the agents were working on them puting numbers in to a stock book. I had to wait while he got every thing in to the book







I got a nice agent. My 3090 working like a Champ







no problems


----------



## jch77yanks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnosolis* /forum/post/16605310
> 
> 
> I have a new Samsung non-DVR STB and I'm not happy with it. Okay, the program guide is 16:9, but it's really just stretched out and looks blurry. Also, when navigating the guide, I move from channel to channel but the program description often gets stuck on a previous channel, so I cannot see the description for the program I want. The scrolling also seems to "overshoot" (i.e., if i press "down" three times, it sometimes moves down four channels).
> 
> 
> I'm in Brooklyn. My mom's in Queens and she complains about the same issues.
> 
> 
> I have noticed a strange system message that appears on the TV screen several times a week. It says, "Flash Memory Updating" (paraphrasing). Does anyone know what that means? (What does the STB store in flash memory?)



I have the same problems on Staten Island... Sometimes I just want to chuck the remote into the street.


----------



## slumpey326

my 3090 works great so far, and guess what *NO* dolby digital audio setting problems when connecting an hdmi cable from cable box to tv and audio optical cable from cable box to receiver. I set the audio setting to the dolby digital setting and turned the tv/cable box off, when I turned it back on the dolby digital setting stayed. On like before, damn stupid 8300 HD box. I never want to see you again.


Finally one happy camper again.


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdtvfan2005* /forum/post/16603609
> 
> 
> Yes it kinda works. One person tried a 500 GB WD mybook and it seems to work fine after a few hours and a few reboots later.



I think I need something a bit more definite than that...but its encouraging.


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slumpey326* /forum/post/16608896
> 
> 
> my 3090 works great so far, and guess what *NO* dolby digital audio setting problems when connecting an hdmi cable from cable box to tv and audio optical cable from cable box to receiver. I set the audio setting to the dolby digital setting and turned the tv/cable box off, when I turned it back on the dolby digital setting stayed. On like before, damn stupid 8300 HD box. I never want to see you again.
> 
> 
> Finally one happy camper again.



Have you tried eSATA?


----------



## hdtvfan2005




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slumpey326* /forum/post/16608896
> 
> 
> my 3090 works great so far, and guess what *NO* dolby digital audio setting problems when connecting an hdmi cable from cable box to tv and audio optical cable from cable box to receiver. I set the audio setting to the dolby digital setting and turned the tv/cable box off, when I turned it back on the dolby digital setting stayed. On like before, damn stupid 8300 HD box. I never want to see you again.
> 
> 
> Finally one happy camper again.



You must go to the factory diag menu by pressing Vol+ and info. Then go to extended diag and type in 3090 as the password. Press select and the number of the enable AC3 over HDMI. Hope this helps.


----------



## slumpey326

I think you misunderstood me. Now the problem is fixed with the 3090. Just set the audio setting to the dolby digital type indicator. Works perfectly now.


----------



## TonyNYC

Any Queens customers on here have success getting a new Samsung box at the Queens Center Mall?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/16606038
> 
> 
> Hey Satch Man, thanks for the useful tips!
> 
> 
> One question -- you say that series recordings will transfer over -- BUT how about individual recordings -- i.e. I have a particular movie set to record tomorrow at 8pm and I'm away for the night, but my box gets flashed with Navigator at 2AM. Will it retain the individual program I had set for tonight if I don't intervene?
> 
> 
> ...I'm going away for a few days later this week, and the doomsday scenario is that the box gets flashed while I'm away and none of my non-series recordings get preserved.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Scott



We've seen (i.e. read about on AVS) just about every possible outcome from everything including recorded content being wiped out, but I haven't seen a post about series recordings being preserved (but I have read about series recordings getting wiped but not individual recordings).


I'd suggest counting on absolutely everything on the box being 100% wiped, and act accordingly... I have a written record of all my series recordings at this point. I have almost no never seen shows (mostly repeats and a few movies that will come around again afteer the transition).


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slumpey326* /forum/post/16606552
> 
> 
> Good news and bad news about the new sammy 3090 stb being in stock at the 23rd street location.
> 
> 
> Good news: I was able to pick one of these bad boys up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad news: They only had one left in stock and I got the last one. JK, they have about 30-40 in stock, so plently to go around. The real bad news, I cant play with the new stb because I had to go back to work. :-(



My "strategy" will be to wait for MDN to get pushed to my 8300HD. Live with it for a while, then assess if I'd be better off getting a 3090. I think that makes the most overall sense.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/16606715
> 
> 
> Can someone entertain me for a moment and let me know if you're getting 754 and 781 (AMC and IFC)? These channels keep going out here in Queens and now they want to send a truck to my house when I'm sure it's just a head-end issue.



IFC was one of those channels I LONGED to get a HD version of. We got it, but it's useless as it's all stretch-o-vision. Week or two ago, I checked in on it, things looked odd, so I spent a bunch of time... they are using that "brand" of stretch-o-vision that tries to keep the stretching to the side so the center part stays somewhat normal (I think some TVs have this kind of stretch).


Damn, it's worse than dumb stretch! Characters to the sides get stretched even more, making it more obvious. Whatever movie was on had many sets with three head shots of characters talking. DISGUSTING. The center character actually looked too skinny, but that was because each side face was SOOOO stretched.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slumpey326* /forum/post/16608896
> 
> 
> my 3090 works great so far, and guess what *NO* dolby digital audio setting problems when connecting an hdmi cable from cable box to tv and audio optical cable from cable box to receiver. I set the audio setting to the dolby digital setting and turned the tv/cable box off, when I turned it back on the dolby digital setting stayed. On like before, damn stupid 8300 HD box. I never want to see you again.
> 
> 
> Finally one happy camper again.



Is there a setting on the ODN Sammy that will spin down the HDD to silence? Biggest Passport pain (a division thing, I've read some folks elsewhere with the same hard/software as I that have an actual setting while I do not) is I have to manually set both tuners to the 1000-1024 range where no buffering is going on.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16612332
> 
> 
> Is there a setting on the ODN Sammy that will spin down the HDD to silence? Biggest Passport pain (a division thing, I've read some folks elsewhere with the same hard/software as I that have an actual setting while I do not) is I have to manually set both tuners to the 1000-1024 range where no buffering is going on.



I think they have quieter HDD now in the new boxes. My HDC is way quieter then the racket the passport box used to make (I live in a studio). I am sure the samsung is quiet as well. They do not make HDD that noisy anymore


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16612229
> 
> 
> My "strategy" will be to wait for MDN to get pushed to my 8300HD. Live with it for a while, then assess if I'd be better off getting a 3090. I think that makes the most overall sense.










My plan too. Maybe they'll forget to zap my block. I can't live without buffers on my two tuners.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/16612485
> 
> 
> I think they have quieter HDD now in the new boxes. My HDC is way quieter then the racket the passport box used to make (I live in a studio). I am sure the samsung is quiet as well. They do not make HDD that noisy anymore



The Samsung 3090 is quiet,quiet














Can not hear at 3 feet.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Satch Man* /forum/post/16606418
> 
> 
> Scott,
> 
> 
> Individual future recordings scheduled SHOULD transfer OK. But you still might get them flushed, I heard that people have a better individual recording survival rate that a series survival rate. Check the status when the update is complete by pressing the LIST button. Than use the left and right arrow keys to go to Scheduled Recordings: You can see the Recordings Listed by DATE or by TITLE. Highlight your choice and and press Select. If your recordings are there, they should record fine. If a show is not there, it did not survive the transfer, and you would have to reschedule it in Navigator to record.



Thanks, Satch Man!


I guess what I'm semi-concerned about is going away on vacation for 5 days ro so, setting a bunch of individual programs to record and having the box be flashed the night after I leave so I don't get any of my programs at all....I guess this is the risk. Fingers crossed that it doesn't happen to my box until next Monday night/early Tuesday morning or later. 


Scott


----------



## slumpey326

8300 hdc was loud, 3090 is quiet



yeah!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/16613303
> 
> 
> Thanks, Satch Man!
> 
> 
> I guess what I'm semi-concerned about is going away on vacation for 5 days ro so, setting a bunch of individual programs to record and having the box be flashed the night after I leave so I don't get any of my programs at all....I guess this is the risk. Fingers crossed that it doesn't happen to my box until next Monday night/early Tuesday morning or later.
> 
> 
> Scott




Glad to help Scott,


I'm sure when those first Navigator downloads start, it will be all over the Internet! (Hopefully in a good way!)


Jack


----------



## dampfnudel

I just found out about the coming switch to Navigator. I expect to get my bill in the mail any day now with the notice. I hope they finally fixed Navigator. I'm saying that because in October 2007 when I got HD service for the 1st time, I got a SA 4250HD with the Mystro/Navigator software and boy was it sluggish. I had to reboot several times before I finally had enough & had it replaced with a SA 3250 with Passport a few weeks later.


Well, if I have any problems, I'll just get a newer box or something. I do remember the TW tech say something that my line signal was a little weak so I hope the download is successful.


----------



## jasonDono

I just read over the past three pages but did not find a definitive answer to the esata issue. I have two HD8300's with external hd's hooked up. When they flash me with Navigator, will I lose all my recordings? Either way, will the hd's work with navigator after the switch?


Thanks,

Jason


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasonDono* /forum/post/16625051
> 
> 
> I just read over the past three pages but did not find a definitive answer to the esata issue. I have two HD8300's with external hd's hooked up. When they flash me with Navigator, will I lose all my recordings? Either way, will the hd's work with navigator after the switch?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jason



The problem is... there is no definitive answer....


----------



## jasonDono




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/16625493
> 
> 
> The problem is... there is no definitive answer....



What are the theories? Do external HD's work with the HDC boxes that already have Navigator? What about 8300's in other markets that have already been flashed, do external hd's work with theirs?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasonDono* /forum/post/16625505
> 
> 
> What are the theories? Do external HD's work with the HDC boxes that already have Navigator? What about 8300's in other markets that have already been flashed, do external hd's work with theirs?



some yes.... some no...


----------



## Riverside_Guy

The general gist, based on a majority but not 100%, is that HDC boxes w/ODN do not work with external drives (save for one or two reports). It seems the majority did work with the 2.x series of ODN, but not with 3.x.


HD boxes take a variant, MDN. So far, it seems they generally do work with external HDs.


We also need to keep in mind that not everyone really knows/understands how to apply any form of rigorous testing. I have seen folks claim something that does not work for most claim it does work for them, only to admit down the road that it didn't actually work!


Add in the fact that sometimes the exact same hardware and software seem to be different in different markets. I've read many claims that a certain pref is available in 8300HD/Passport boxes (as I currently have) and I can guarantee you said preference is NOT on my box. That seems to point to each division having some form of control over it's "version" of the software. One would HOPE that corporate would stop such practices with it's in-house software (ODN/MDN).


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16625866
> 
> 
> The general gist, based on a majority but not 100%, is that HDC boxes w/ODN do not work with external drives (save for one or two reports). It seems the majority did work with the 2.x series of ODN, but not with 3.x.
> 
> 
> HD boxes take a variant, MDN. So far, it seems they generally do work with external HDs.
> 
> 
> We also need to keep in mind that not everyone really knows/understands how to apply any form of rigorous testing. I have seen folks claim something that does not work for most claim it does work for them, only to admit down the road that it didn't actually work!
> 
> 
> Add in the fact that sometimes the exact same hardware and software seem to be different in different markets. I've read many claims that a certain pref is available in 8300HD/Passport boxes (as I currently have) and I can guarantee you said preference is NOT on my box. That seems to point to each division having some form of control over it's "version" of the software. One would HOPE that corporate would stop such practices with it's in-house software (ODN/MDN).



I second the thoughts of RG,


There is such tremendous variation and discretion with regards to the behavior of the boxes and the divisions. In GENERAL, it appears that there is a consensus that the MDN (non-C boxes) work better than the ODN (C-boxes) for external drive support. In GENERAL, the higher memory boxes (both MDN/ODN) work better at Navigator's functions (The new Samsung DVR's/non-DVR's, the SA-8300+ series, SA non-DVR boxes 3000+) than the lower memory boxes. (All defunct Pioneer STB's, any SA boxes at 2500 and below.)


Than there's the quality of your outside and inside wiring, the use of HDMI vs. Component Cable, the model of your box as mentioned above, the quality of your head-end signals, the competence of your TWC's engineering department and field techs, and sometimes the make and model of your TV.


For a system that TWC wanted to establish a "Universal Guide" note Navigator users that they are still using TV Guide's IPG data, (Note the TV Guide logo on Navigator screens,) so I wonder if TWC has to pay residuals for that?


The point is that there is no definitive answer. The strongest indicators of Navigator's success seem to be good signal strength from inside and outside the home, a box with enough memory, a division that knows what they are doing (for the most part), and sometimes.......luck!


Users can (and should print out) my helpful comments on "What to Expect With Navigator" for reference for anyone with TWC going through this transition. Remember, these are not guarantees, they are only guidelines based on the majority of users who have gone through Navigator's up's and downs through almost three years in the field.


I would hope that most "problems" would simply be getting used to the new guide and that the majority will have a good experience. I am REASONABLY confident that if you have read users' comments that the transition will be much better than customers who had those early releases. Navigator HAS come a long, long, way in terms of performance and reliability.


However, I cannot say that there will not be some problems, because when you have a major software overhaul like this and with the variables involved, the change-over will be better for some than for others. That is just the nature of this business.


Jack


----------



## SRFast

Hi. Beginning Wednesday some of the QAM channels were missing and now there is just static/snow. Channels like 3 (NY1), 14 (WNBC), 15 (Fox), etc. are gone. Some are still available (12,11,69) but most are gone. Anyone else notice this?


TIA...JL


----------



## FNPonderous

I noticed this as well in Little Neck, Queens.


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRFast* /forum/post/16627280
> 
> 
> Hi. Beginning Wednesday some of the QAM channels were missing and now there is just static/snow. Channels like 3 (NY1), 14 (WNBC), 15 (Fox), etc. are gone. Some are still available (12,11,69) but most are gone. Anyone else notice this?
> 
> 
> TIA...JL




Try rescanning - they are now dispalying as 2.1, 4.1, etc. Not all of them though - just a few. Someone at TW did a half-ass job.


----------



## carl2680




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/16627541
> 
> 
> Try rescanning - they are now dispalying as 2.1, 4.1, etc. Not all of them though - just a few. Someone at TW did a half-ass job.



No, someone at TW wants you to get a cable box for every tv in your household.


----------



## SRFast

I didn't have to rescan. The missing channels were restored after 12 noon today. BTW, TWC is getting a lot of money from me already.










I have a question regarding signal strength. Some of the QAM/HD channels come in fine (2.1/WCBS, 13.1/WNET), but some don't (7.1/WABC). The message I get is "Digital Signal Is Low." Shouldn't the signal strength be the same for all channels since it is coming from the same source, TWC?










TIA...JL


----------



## ANGEL 35

I have the new Samsun 3090 cable box. What is best, should i keep the power on at all times or turn it off when not in use?? I had a sa 8300HDC, it was on at all times. Im not sure what to do with Samsung 3090?? On or off??


----------



## TravKoolBreeze

Today, my luck was better. I like to thank vindicator for his photo of the box. I used this photo as an advantage to get the 3090 as they couldn't claim the HDC was the newer box. After waiting a few minutes, I got the Sammy and I was out the door.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/16633069
> 
> 
> I have the new Samsun 3090 cable box. What is best, should i keep the power on at all times or turn it off when not in use?? I had a sa 8300HDC, it was on at all times. Im not sure what to do with Samsung 3090?? On or off??



Unless you unplug it, it will be on anyway. Just leave it alone, if you keep unplugging it you are going to risk damage to the hard drive since there really is no shut down with these cable boxes.


----------



## MacAlert

Ok....I'm hearing mixed answers on this question.


Can a box picked up at 23rd street be used in Queens? I want to try the new Samsung box to replace an HDC. If I like it enough, I might even replace my old HD box as well.


Another question, has anyone seen any of the new boxes at Queens Center?


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/16633069
> 
> 
> I have the new Samsun 3090 cable box. What is best, should i keep the power on at all times or turn it off when not in use?? I had a sa 8300HDC, it was on at all times. Im not sure what to do with Samsung 3090?? On or off??



I still have my SA-8300 HD box and it runs great! According to SA's website a few years ago, they recommend turning the box off when not in use for extended periods of time to make the units last longer and cool down, so I turn my box off when I go to bed at night, or even when not watching TV. (I have the remote to control the TV and Cable Box Power so that both turn on/off at the same time.)


I would turn off the Samsung when not watching TV.


Jack


----------



## johnosolis

I know everyone strongly insists the digital transition has zero effect on cable subscribers .... but ...


Isn't it true that NYC broadcasters provided TWC with NTSC and ATSC versions of their channels. (Does anyone know if TWC just uses an antenna, or do they have a fiber-optic link?) After today, NYC stations will not put out an analog NTSC version of their broadcasts, but TWC is required by the FCC (at least until 2012) to provide its subscribers with analog versions of must-carry local channels.


So, TWC must be downconverting the HD versions of local channels to create analog channels. Right? Has there been any delay or failure of their accomplishing that feat?


Also, will the analog local channels now appear letter-boxed on TWC? Just curious about these things.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnosolis* /forum/post/16636717
> 
> 
> I know everyone strongly insists the digital transition has zero effect on cable subscribers .... but ...
> 
> 
> Isn't it true that NYC broadcasters provided TWC with NTSC and ATSC versions of their channels. (Does anyone know if TWC just uses an antenna, or do they have a fiber-optic link?) After today, NYC stations will not put out an analog NTSC version of their broadcasts, but TWC is required by the FCC (at least until 2012) to provide its subscribers with analog versions of must-carry local channels.
> 
> 
> So, TWC must be downconverting the HD versions of local channels to create analog channels. Right? Has there been any delay or failure of their accomplishing that feat?
> 
> 
> Also, will the analog local channels now appear letter-boxed on TWC? Just curious about these things.



Dude if you have cable you will not be affected period


----------



## johnosolis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/16637037
> 
> 
> Dude if you have cable you will not be affected period



I am not a dude and you did not address the questions raised.


Thanks for your input.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/16633408
> 
> 
> Unless you unplug it, it will be on anyway. Just leave it alone, if you keep unplugging it you are going to risk damage to the hard drive since there really is no shut down with these cable boxes.



To repeat, I've put a meter on it and it draws the same amount of electricity whether on or off (and nothing one can DO on the box seems to cause it to draw more a/c)... still I DO turn it off, if only to display the time (while I'm using it, I want the channel number on all the time).


----------



## The Waco Kid

In Queens, my two 8300HDC boxes decided to reset themselves at least a half an hour ago. They both got stuck on L-13 and have restarted twice more that I've noticed.


If it's one box, I figure it's the box - if it's two in sync with each other, I figure something must be going on, but haven't heard/read a thing.


----------



## Kold Kuts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The Waco Kid* /forum/post/16642726
> 
> 
> In Queens, my two 8300HDC boxes decided to reset themselves at least a half an hour ago. They both got stuck on L-13 and have restarted twice more that I've noticed.
> 
> 
> If it's one box, I figure it's the box - if it's two in sync with each other, I figure something must be going on, but haven't heard/read a thing.



I'm in Bayside - same thing happening to me. Must be a software update. Patience, patience.


One has to wonder if they fix the dolby digital audio problem on the HDC.


----------



## ilikepie

My box has been doing the same thing for over an hour. It just keeps restarting and showing L-13.


----------



## smithtec

Im by flushing/forest hills border. Same issue happening here...


However its only affecting my HD DVR Box. My other two standard boxes are not affected.


----------



## MacAlert

Problem seems to be with Navigator. My passport boxes are working great.


----------



## FNPonderous

Little Neck, Queens. Same problem. I have a 8300HDC DVR with Nav and a 8300 HD DVR with Pass. The HDC has been getting stuck and rebooting from L-13 for at least 20 min that I have noticed.


----------



## NYPokerface

Finally WPXN is in HD. TW, please stop giving us these crappy channels in HD and start getting us some good ones.


----------



## Kold Kuts

Many folks on dslreports having the same issue. Someone reported calling TWC and getting busy signal. Others reporting automated message notifying of outages in Queens.


----------



## The Waco Kid

I went out for a bit, came back, and my two boxes are stable again. My non-8300HDC boxes never had a blip.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Sure sounds like an poorly managed ODN update... did y'all get 3.1.1_3 (which I think is the latest deployed version... and beyond what I thought I read is in NYC)?


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16644186
> 
> 
> Sure sounds like an poorly managed ODN update... did y'all get 3.1.1_3 (which I think is the latest deployed version... and beyond what I thought I read is in NYC)?



didn't get it in manhattan yet. My last boot was May 10 so all you HDC haters that is over a month and no need to reboot.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NYPokerface* /forum/post/16643279
> 
> 
> Finally WPXN is in HD. TW, please stop giving us these crappy channels in HD and start getting us some good ones.



Whatever they are showing now the picture looks like utter crap, some dirty harry movie i think.


----------



## carl2680

question

is the new Sammy 3090 DVR encode TWC MPEG 2 to MPEG4? Does this box show improved picture quality over its predecessor?


----------



## kwitel

Why no UFC in HD??????

Arrrrrr


----------



## HRAMOS1965

Sammy 3090 DVR so far good faster than 8300hdc


----------



## HRAMOS1965

Is there a phone number for 23rd to find out if they have more 3090


----------



## Riverside_Guy

A friend out of man South just got phone service and went to 23rd to get a new box so he can do caller id on screen (he doesn't follow AVS or all the issues we love to kvetch about).


They gave him a 8300HDC. The most interesting thing is he said the overall PQ is a lot better with the "new box." he's a photographer with a better than average eye so I know if he says better, I'd see/say the exact same thing.


Still sticking to my plan of living with MDN for a few months when it gets to me... then deciding what to do.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HRAMOS1965* /forum/post/16646940
> 
> 
> Is there a phone number for 23rd to find out if they have more 3090



Speak to a regular CSR, they can make notes in your record that they can see at 23rd street. I don't think you can call 23rd directly...


----------



## slumpey326

I would say ask for the 3090 box at the 23rd street location. If you dont ask I am sure they will probably give the 8300 hdc since the samsung box is brand new to them. When I went earlier in the week they were all stacked on the left hand side in samsung cardboard boxes so if you dont see them then they may be out,


----------



## HRAMOS1965

Is there away to keep the aspect ratio on the samsung 3090 to stay on 4x3 instead of it changing when i change channels from HD to regular channel


----------



## Satch Man

A Samsung question about the new boxes: The models are 3070 and 3090 for DVR's right?


How do you know if you are getting the 160 GB hard drive or the 320 GB hard drive? I have heard conflicting reports from division to division.


As for bug issues, Do you go with a new Samsung which is so new that it may have bugs or SA-8300HDC which finally has the bugs out of it?


I think in six months, the Sammy's will be the one to get.


Still holding on to my working great MDN box. But I wanted to know your thoughts on the issue above. Thanks.


Jack


----------



## johnnyhd

Hello,


Does anyone know where TNTHD in clear QAM went? I used to see it on 93-2, but it is not there anymore.


Thanks,

John


----------



## disafan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnnyhd* /forum/post/16650079
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> Does anyone know where TNTHD in clear QAM went? I used to see it on 93-2, but it is not there anymore.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> John



Time Warner giveth, Time Warner taketh away...


They encrypted it again.


----------



## coreynyc

Has anyone gotten a Samsung box from the Queens Center Mall yet or knows if they have them?


----------



## slumpey326

the new samsung fixed the dobly digital setting problem via HDMI that alot of people were having, includng myself. It was so annoying having to switch the setting to dolby digital everytime I turned on the tv/cable box.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

New TWC Indignity!


Get this... looks like their DNS servers have failed, I can't get to any web address except those I just visited (i.e in cache). Called three or four times so far... main number and all I get is a BUSY signal!


----------



## coreynyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16653815
> 
> 
> New TWC Indignity!
> 
> 
> Get this... looks like their DNS servers have failed, I can't get to any web address except those I just visited (i.e in cache). Called three or four times so far... main number and all I get is a BUSY signal!



I just had the same issue and then could get thorough on the 718-358-9000 # but 212-674-9100 worked. After talking to local help desk and then national, somehow the problem was as simple as going to (Windows XP) Control Panel/Network Connections/Right Click on Local Area Connection and select "Repair"


----------



## johnosolis

Anyone else annoyed by lack of program info in the guide for WPXN-DH (731)? They may be solid infomercials all day long, but during prime time they do have some decent shows. Yes, you can go to 31 to see what's on 731, but it's annoying.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnosolis* /forum/post/16653960
> 
> 
> Anyone else annoyed by lack of program info in the guide for WPXN-DH (731)? They may be solid infomercials all day long, but during prime time they do have some decent shows. Yes, you can go to 31 to see what's on 731, but it's annoying.



happens with newly channels sometimes.


give it a few days.


----------



## kwitel

I have to head over to the TW center in about an hour for a modem related issue.

I am still on Passport with my 8300HD and have refrained from swapping over to the HDC b/c of the issues with navigator freezing.


Does Navigator run smoothly on the Samsung box??


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwitel* /forum/post/16655046
> 
> 
> I have to head over to the TW center in about an hour for a modem related issue.
> 
> I am still on Passport with my 8300HD and have refrained from swapping over to the HDC b/c of the issues with navigator freezing.
> 
> 
> Does Navigator run smoothly on the Samsung box??



every thing working well on my Samsung 3090 box. no problems


----------



## kwitel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/16656655
> 
> 
> every thing working well on my Samsung 3090 box. no problems



Did you have the 8300HDC before?

How does it compare to that?


I had the HDC for a couple of weeks and it was unbearable.


----------



## slumpey326

had the 8300 hdc before, have the 3090 now. Love it more, quieter, faster


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwitel* /forum/post/16659001
> 
> 
> Did you have the 8300HDC before?
> 
> How does it compare to that?
> 
> 
> I had the HDC for a couple of weeks and it was unbearable.



8300HDC was alright but 3090 is much better


----------



## mikeM1

unlistenable during Yanks-Nats right now...very very choppy. Anyone else??


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/16664912
> 
> 
> unlistenable during Yanks-Nats right now...very very choppy. Anyone else??



Fine for me.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/16664929
> 
> 
> Fine for me.



I turned the cable box OFF and then ON again...for about 15 min the sound was FINE...and now it's suddenly back to being AWFUL again!


----------



## jm4duryea




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/16664912
> 
> 
> unlistenable during Yanks-Nats right now...very very choppy. Anyone else??



Me too. Audio is cropping and buzzing. Pixel freezes as well. Can't watch it; good thing I'm a Met fan.


Yesterday, my dvr of ch703, the closer had audio drops.


I have the 8300HDC.


----------



## Berk32

no problems with WWOR HD here


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnosolis* /forum/post/16653960
> 
> 
> Anyone else annoyed by lack of program info in the guide for WPXN-DH (731)? They may be solid infomercials all day long, but during prime time they do have some decent shows. Yes, you can go to 31 to see what's on 731, but it's annoying.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/16653987
> 
> 
> happens with newly channels sometimes.
> 
> 
> give it a few days.



Or just 1 more day.... guide was updated...


----------



## kwitel

-before I go, can anyone give me good reason NOT to switch my 8300HD for the new Sammy?


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwitel* /forum/post/16668368
> 
> 
> -before I go, can anyone give me good reason NOT to switch my 8300HD for the new Sammy?



The devil you know???


A_C


----------



## chopsueychris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwitel* /forum/post/16668368
> 
> 
> -before I go, can anyone give me good reason NOT to switch my 8300HD for the new Sammy?



Would you trade in your trusted and loved old dog for some new cute designer puppy? B/c that's what you're doing by trading in for the Samsung.

Stick with your friend until it's to old to jump and climb, then take it out back Ol' Yeller style.


----------



## jm4duryea

Does anyone know what that $3.49 charge for "digital programming duplication" means? I seem to recall years ago when I originally signed up there was a fee I paid to be able to watch my premium channels on the 2nd box. When I talke to TWC this morning the rep said it was required to receive any channel on the 2nd box. Meaning if I cancelled it, I wouldn't see anything at all. Does that make sense? If true why not have a fixed fee for the 2nd box, not this mysterious fee that you need to make the box work?


----------



## TravKoolBreeze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwitel* /forum/post/16659001
> 
> 
> Did you have the 8300HDC before?
> 
> How does it compare to that?
> 
> 
> I had the HDC for a couple of weeks and it was unbearable.



I remember when the HDC was just coming out with Navigator and it was just unbearable. Of course as Navigator continued to be updated, the box became more and more acceptable.


Stating that, I like the Sammy much better than the HDC. It seems that Sammy was more built for Navigator. I feel as I can rewind and fast forward and not have to guess when to stop. Also the box is so quiet and the only noise I hear is when I turn the box on.


----------



## kwitel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chopsueychris* /forum/post/16668638
> 
> 
> Would you trade in your trusted and loved old dog for some new cute designer puppy? B/c that's what you're doing by trading in for the Samsung.
> 
> Stick with your friend until it's to old to jump and climb, then take it out back Ol' Yeller style.



The things is, I want the On Demand channels in HD.

Cant get 'em with the 8300hd.


----------



## kwitel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TravKoolBreeze* /forum/post/16668979
> 
> 
> I remember when the HDC was just coming out with Navigator and it was just unbearable. Of course as Navigator continued to be updated, the box became more and more acceptable.
> 
> 
> Stating that, I like the Sammy much better than the HDC. It seems that Sammy was more built for Navigator. I feel as I can rewind and fast forward and not have to guess when to stop. Also the box is so quiet and the only noise I hear is when I turn the box on.



Does the guide freeze up at all or is the GUI relatively smooth and easy to use?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwitel* /forum/post/16669008
> 
> 
> The things is, I want the On Demand channels in HD.
> 
> Cant get 'em with the 8300hd.



you will be able to 'very soon' when all the boxes are updated.... of course we dont know for sure what the boxes will be like after this update... or when exactly it will happen.


----------



## kwitel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/16669579
> 
> 
> you will be able to 'very soon' when all the boxes are updated.... of course we dont know for sure what the boxes will be like after this update... or when exactly it will happen.



Problem is-knowing TW that could still be a ways away and, I wouldnt be surprised if the rollout was fraught with all sorts of issues.


It appears that everyone really likes their Samsungs. Thats good enough for me for now.


By the way-how many gigs are on the 8300hd's?


----------



## TravKoolBreeze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwitel* /forum/post/16669020
> 
> 
> Does the guide freeze up at all or is the GUI relatively smooth and easy to use?



The guide how it currently is on this box is much smoother.


----------



## jaw79

I know this is the wrong thread to ask this, but i tried the ny verizon thread already, but there's no in in there.


basically, i'm wondering if there exists a list of apartment buildings in lower manhattan (south of 25th, north of chinatown) that have fios. I'm moving in a month and would love to get hooked up on verizon.


thanks!


----------



## kwitel

Was watching Top Chef tonight and noticed that most of the sound was coming out of my Right front and surround speakers. This is now the 3rd time this has happened to me over the past two weeks on Bravo HD.


I do not have this issue with any other channels and my system otherwise seems to be working well.


Anyone else?


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jaw79* /forum/post/16672695
> 
> 
> I know this is the wrong thread to ask this, but i tried the ny verizon thread already, but there's no in in there.
> 
> 
> basically, i'm wondering if there exists a list of apartment buildings in lower manhattan (south of 25th, north of chinatown) that have fios. I'm moving in a month and would love to get hooked up on verizon.
> 
> 
> thanks!



go to the verizon experience store on 1st avenue they can tell you there. stuyvesant town has fios.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jm4duryea* /forum/post/16665071
> 
> 
> Me too. Audio is cropping and buzzing. Pixel freezes as well. Can't watch it; good thing I'm a Met fan.
> 
> 
> Yesterday, my dvr of ch703, the closer had audio drops.
> 
> 
> I have the 8300HDC.



Yeah, I noticed many audio drop-puts on The Closer. Usually it's FOX we're seeing it consistently on. Many have said it's Passport/8300HDs, but you say it's a HDC, which means ODN, not to mention we're on very different head ends.


More evidence this is a TWC issue affecting all head ends.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwitel* /forum/post/16669008
> 
> 
> The things is, I want the On Demand channels in HD.
> 
> Cant get 'em with the 8300hd.



We are theoretically within weeks of getting MDN pushed to our HDs, so you might want to wait for that event (you should, AFAIK, get all the new features, access to 699/700, caller id alert on screen, start-over). Getting a new box (8300HDC or Sammie 3090) will mean a different variant of the IPG, called ODN.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jaw79* /forum/post/16672695
> 
> 
> I know this is the wrong thread to ask this, but i tried the ny verizon thread already, but there's no in in there.
> 
> 
> basically, i'm wondering if there exists a list of apartment buildings in lower manhattan (south of 25th, north of chinatown) that have fios. I'm moving in a month and would love to get hooked up on verizon.
> 
> 
> thanks!



Go to Version's website, you can out in an address and they will tell you if the building is wired. JUST because they say a neighborhood is ready does NOT mean all buildings have it. The East Village was one of the rollout places to get FIOS, yet my friend who lives there can't get it.


----------



## chopsueychris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwitel* /forum/post/16669008
> 
> 
> The things is, I want the On Demand channels in HD.
> 
> Cant get 'em with the 8300hd.



I want them too


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16676318
> 
> 
> We are theoretically within weeks of getting MDN pushed to our HDs, so you might want to wait for that event (you should, AFAIK, get all the new features, access to 699/700, caller id alert on screen, start-over). Getting a new box (8300HDC or Sammie 3090) will mean a different variant of the IPG, called ODN.



Will MDN allow an 8300HD get HD movies on demand, or would we need a new box for that - one that will not work with eSATA expansion?


----------



## disafan

Got turned down on lowering a cable bill for my elderly relatives because they don't have internet. They DON'T have a computer.


I don't get how Time Warner can justify charging $55 or $67 a month when their competitor charges $47 for a similar package, and $5.99 vs $10 for a basic box rental. I may be missing some hidden charge, but...


----------



## ank

If you do want to switch the the new Samsung, what do you need to take down to the store with you? Just the old cable box or do you need to take the cables or the instruction manual stuff or the original packaging?


----------



## G1Ravage

We're finally on page 666. Will our boxes get Mystrofied on this page? Stay tuned....


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ank* /forum/post/16680313
> 
> 
> If you do want to switch the the new Samsung, what do you need to take down to the store with you? Just the old cable box or do you need to take the cables or the instruction manual stuff or the original packaging?



Just the cable box and power cord. Take the remote control with you too if it is banged up and get yourself a nice, new one while you are there.


----------



## G1Ravage

Speak of the devil?


I was watching a DVD when I suddenly noticed that the display on my cable box was violently switching back and forth between 1080i and 720p. I switched my TV back to cable mode to see what was up. I had left my TV tuned to YES HD, channel 753. An infomercial was on. The video was all chopped up and the display kept changing between 1080i and 720p. I changed channels, and everything was normal. Went back to 753, and it was normal. Never experienced such an oddity before.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G1Ravage* /forum/post/16681238
> 
> 
> Speak of the devil?
> 
> 
> I was watching a DVD when I suddenly noticed that the display on my cable box was violently switching back and forth between 1080i and 720p. I switched my TV back to cable mode to see what was up. I had left my TV tuned to YES HD, channel 753. An infomercial was on. The video was all chopped up and the display kept changing between 1080i and 720p. I changed channels, and everything was normal. Went back to 753, and it was normal. Never experienced such an oddity before.



TNT HD used to do that... Every time they'd switch to a commercial it would drop from 1080i to 480i. Reeked havoc with my set!


A_C


----------



## paramex

Ooooh guess what, page 666, I HAVE to write on this page something lol. But anyway hey guys I'm pretty new here, live in Queens, so see ya guys around


----------



## johnosolis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/16681387
> 
> 
> TNT HD used to do that... Every time they'd switch to a commercial it would drop from 1080i to 480i. Reeked havoc with my set!



I thought we all had our STBs set to output only 1080i. We all did that so stepping through the channels one by one would be faster. (So our HDTVs wouldn't have to change the resolutions back and forth.)


Is there any advantage to viewing a channel in its native resolution as opposed to upconverting everything to 1080i?


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ank* /forum/post/16680313
> 
> 
> If you do want to switch the the new Samsung, what do you need to take down to the store with you? Just the old cable box or do you need to take the cables or the instruction manual stuff or the original packaging?



All you need is the old cable box. The power cord on the old box fits on the new box.














They have a new remote with back light







if you want it. Its cool.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnosolis* /forum/post/16681717
> 
> 
> Is there any advantage to viewing a channel in its native resolution as opposed to upconverting everything to 1080i?



Depending on your set, absolutely!


Some TV's upscale better than others and if you happen to own one which scales better than the box, you get a significantly better picture @ 480i and 720p by feeding the native signal to your TV.


In my case, a Pioneer Kuro leaves the 8300HD in the dust.


A_C


----------



## heinriph




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/16681755
> 
> 
> All you need is the old cable box. The power cord on the old box fits on the new box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have a new remote with back light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you want it. Its cool.



If you have the older remote (curvy, no backlight), I would hold on to it for dear life. The newer one I got with the 8300HDC (not curvy, with backlight) is a disaster in my opinion.


With the old one, I had all the buttons programmed into the back of my brain within weeks - could call up any function without looking at it.


With the new one, even after two years, if I want to do anything other than volume up/down or channel up/down, I need to look at the damn thing. Because the body has no shape, you can't develop a tactile memory of where things are - and even if you did, there are too many small like-sized buttons arranged in undifferentiated symmetry for your fingers to have any idea what they're skimming over. (the only prominent button is the one that brings you straight to pay-per-view - and the last time I paid-to-view was back in 1998, so whole lotta good that does me).


OK, I'm done ranting. My pet peeve. I'm sure most people have no problem with it. And the light _is_ cool.


----------



## heinriph




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnosolis* /forum/post/16681717
> 
> 
> Is there any advantage to viewing a channel in its native resolution as opposed to upconverting everything to 1080i?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/16682036
> 
> 
> Some TV's upscale better than others and if you happen to own one which scales better than the box, you get a significantly better picture @ 480i and 720p by feeding the native signal to your TV.



The other possible advantage of native resolution on the 8300HD is that it allows you to avoid the grey sidebars. On the 8300HDC that point is moot, and I personally sacrifice my PQ for faster channel changes.


What's the sidebars setup of the Samsung?


----------



## kwitel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16676318
> 
> 
> Getting a new box (8300HDC or Sammie 3090) will mean a different variant of the IPG, called ODN.



Switching to ODN-is that a bad thing?


More specifically, which do you think would be better?-


1) Mystro on the 8300HD


2) Mystro on the new Sammy


----------



## JeffMoney

I currently have a 8300hdc , what are the break downs of the 8300hdc vs. samsung 3090 thx..


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/16681184
> 
> 
> Just the cable box and power cord. Take the remote control with you too if it is banged up and get yourself a nice, new one while you are there.



Funny story, a cable modem I swapped (last summer) I brought in in it's original box. They totally refused to accept it "that way." I had to take it out of the box and hand it to the guy. He said it was because some TWC CSR got a dose of anthrax (total BS, but it could be they are afraid) that way and they were instructed to never except anything packaged.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnosolis* /forum/post/16681717
> 
> 
> I thought we all had our STBs set to output only 1080i. We all did that so stepping through the channels one by one would be faster. (So our HDTVs wouldn't have to change the resolutions back and forth.)
> 
> 
> Is there any advantage to viewing a channel in its native resolution as opposed to upconverting everything to 1080i?



Very much so! I have a trick I use to always get black side bars as opposed to the light gray ones. It ONLY works if I do NOT set all output to one resolution. BTW, the "delay" on my Sammie is far, far less than next door where they have a Sony. It's not that bad.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwitel* /forum/post/16682190
> 
> 
> Switching to ODN-is that a bad thing?
> 
> 
> More specifically, which do you think would be better?-
> 
> 
> 1) Mystro on the 8300HD
> 
> 
> 2) Mystro on the new Sammy



Actually, it's ODN on the 3090 and the 8300HDC, MDN on the 8300HD when it rolls out.


From general consensus, MDN may be a tad faster and it seems to support external drives whereas the last 2 revs of ODN mostly seem to not support them.


----------



## kwitel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16682661
> 
> 
> Actually, it's ODN on the 3090 and the 8300HDC, MDN on the 8300HD when it rolls out.
> 
> 
> From general consensus, MDN may be a tad faster and it seems to support external drives whereas the last 2 revs of ODN mostly seem to not support them.



Thank you for that clarification.


Would you think the average person would notice the speed difference?


Generally I do not use an EHD and if they are the same general speed, I think id just go switch for the Sammy. Who knows how long its going to take TW to switch us over in the city...


----------



## HRAMOS1965

Does anybody know how to keep the aspect ratio to stay on 4x3 i use hdmi cable samsung 3090


----------



## disafan

_June 19, 2009




Time Warner Cable's agreements with programmers and broadcasters to carry their services and stations routinely expire from time to time. We are usually able to obtain renewals or extensions of such agreements, but in order to comply with applicable regulations, we must inform you when an agreement is about to expire. The following agreements are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services/stations in the near future:




Azteca America, BBC on Demand, Chinese Channel, Chinese Cinema, CV Network, E!, Fuel TV, Great American Country (GAC), Game Show Network, HITN, Lifetime, NBA TV, ShopNBC, Style, Supercanal, The Arabic Channel, RTVi, RAI, NGTV, TV Guide, TV Japan, TV Polonia, Weather Channel, and WPIX.




In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned:




On or about July 22, 2009 we will launch the following new channels: UNTV on ch. 167, SET ASIA on ch. 561, Filipino Channel on ch. 594 and MSNBC HD will also be added on ch. 714 in Manhattan, Brooklyn and Queens and on ch. 729 in Mt. Vernon. In addition, Vme will move from ch. 841 to chs. 168 and 818.




Also on that date in Northern Manhattan for customers with cable ready TV's and TV's directly connected to cable (direct hookups) we will move TV Guide from ch. 40 to ch. 18 and NY1 from ch. 98 to ch. 10.




The previously announced discontinuance of Music Choice Contemporary Instrumentals, ch. 647, Taste of Italy, ch. 648 and Tejano, ch. 649 will occur on or about July 22, 2009. Also on that date we will discontinue carriage of iN DEMAND Movies and Events as provided on channels 304 - 307.

_


----------



## JeffMoney

WTF: still no spike HD



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disafan* /forum/post/16684793
> 
> _June 19, 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time Warner Cable's agreements with programmers and broadcasters to carry their services and stations routinely expire from time to time. We are usually able to obtain renewals or extensions of such agreements, but in order to comply with applicable regulations, we must inform you when an agreement is about to expire. The following agreements are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services/stations in the near future:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Azteca America, BBC on Demand, Chinese Channel, Chinese Cinema, CV Network, E!, Fuel TV, Great American Country (GAC), Game Show Network, HITN, Lifetime, NBA TV, ShopNBC, Style, Supercanal, The Arabic Channel, RTVi, RAI, NGTV, TV Guide, TV Japan, TV Polonia, Weather Channel, and WPIX.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On or about July 22, 2009 we will launch the following new channels: UNTV on ch. 167, SET ASIA on ch. 561, Filipino Channel on ch. 594 and MSNBC HD will also be added on ch. 714 in Manhattan, Brooklyn and Queens and on ch. 729 in Mt. Vernon. In addition, Vme will move from ch. 841 to chs. 168 and 818.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also on that date in Northern Manhattan for customers with cable ready TV's and TV's directly connected to cable (direct hookups) we will move TV Guide from ch. 40 to ch. 18 and NY1 from ch. 98 to ch. 10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The previously announced discontinuance of Music Choice Contemporary Instrumentals, ch. 647, Taste of Italy, ch. 648 and Tejano, ch. 649 will occur on or about July 22, 2009. Also on that date we will discontinue carriage of iN DEMAND Movies and Events as provided on channels 304 - 307.
> 
> _


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/16684813
> 
> 
> WTF: still no spike HD



still none of the Viacom-owned channels...


Thought they would come next month.... I've seen Comcast announcements adding them next month....


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16682661
> 
> 
> Actually, it's ODN on the 3090 and the 8300HDC, MDN on the 8300HD when it rolls out.
> 
> 
> From general consensus, MDN may be a tad faster and it seems to support external drives whereas the last 2 revs of ODN mostly seem to not support them.



To clarify - AFAYK, will MDN on the 8300HD allow HD PPV? Will it break eSATA expansion, or not?


----------



## LL3HD

*T*urner *C*lassic *M*ovies *HD* is on the verge of rolling out around the country on various systems.I want that channel!


----------



## andgarden




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/16684840
> 
> *T*urner *C*lassic *M*ovies *HD* is on the verge of rolling out around the country on various systems.I want that channel!



++++++++++++


TCM HD is at the very top of my wish list.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/16684839
> 
> 
> To clarify - AFAYK, will MDN on the 8300HD allow HD PPV? Will it break eSATA expansion, or not?



i assume you mean the 2 HD On Demand channels (we all get the HD PPV channel)


Yes, MDN will allow 8300HD people to get them.


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/16684980
> 
> 
> i assume you mean the 2 HD On Demand channels (we all get the HD PPV channel)
> 
> 
> Yes, MDN will allow 8300HD people to get them.



Yes, I meant OD, not PPV.


What about eSATA expansion on 8300 after MDN?


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/16684836
> 
> 
> still none of the Viacom-owned channels...
> 
> 
> Thought they would come next month.... I've seen Comcast announcements adding them next month....



Let's not forget TW is doesn't really care what the customers want.


----------



## PedroBlanco

Has anyone picked up a Samsung 3090 from the Brooklyn Store on 5th Avenue?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/16684813
> 
> 
> WTF: still no spike HD



7/22 I believe is the launch date for BBC-A HD... obviously not on TWC! At this point I gotta say this is by far my number one desire (other than Angelina Jolie knocking on my door in her lingerie and saying we have to talk)!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/16684839
> 
> 
> To clarify - AFAYK, will MDN on the 8300HD allow HD PPV? Will it break eSATA expansion, or not?



Based on a lot of reading, it should allow PPV HD and will work with external drives far more reliably than ODN.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/16684840
> 
> *T*urner *C*lassic *M*ovies *HD* is on the verge of rolling out around the country on various systems.I want that channel!



Ah, first time I've read this. Makes 2 HD channels I REALLY want, BBC-A HD and TCM HD.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/16684980
> 
> 
> i assume you mean the 2 HD On Demand channels (we all get the HD PPV channel)
> 
> 
> Yes, MDN will allow 8300HD people to get them.



Not sure what you mean by the "HD PPV" channel we all get. My guess is it's that channel that maybe once or twice a year gets a PPV fight... I think the OP meant a channel where he can rent for 5 or 6 bucks a movie that happens to be in HD; which you can get if one is running ODN or MDN (when it starts here).


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16688490
> 
> 
> Not sure what you mean by the "HD PPV" channel we all get. My guess is it's that channel that maybe once or twice a year gets a PPV fight... I think the OP meant a channel where he can rent for 5 or 6 bucks a movie that happens to be in HD; which you can get if one is running ODN or MDN (when it starts here).



1) The channel has content every weekend. Boxing/Wrestling/"Adult" Saturday night


2) Did you really need to throw in your 2 cents when the question was already answered?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16688452
> 
> 
> 7/22 I believe is the launch date for BBC-A HD... obviously not on TWC! At this point I gotta say this is by far my number one desire (other than Angelina Jolie knocking on my door in her lingerie and saying we have to talk)!



Yes... "obviously" not time warner.... since the channel was just announced and not 1 provider has announced plans to add it.


----------



## MacAlert

Anyone missing channel 660 on an 8300HD. I have a HDC that is getting this channel but my HD is missing it.


----------



## king of k1ngs

So do other areas with TWC have the Viacom HD channels yet and we are just waiting for them to come to the NYC area or are they just not yet available to people with TWC everywhere?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *king of k1ngs* /forum/post/16691110
> 
> 
> So do other areas with TWC have the Viacom HD channels yet and we are just waiting for them to come to the NYC area or are they just not yet available to people with TWC everywhere?



no TWC region has them.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16688468
> 
> 
> Ah, first time I've read this. Makes 2 HD channels I REALLY want, BBC-A HD and TCM HD.



Check this thread out for up to the minute info regarding the launch of TCMHD









http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1152849


----------



## MacAlert

Just picked up a Sammy to replace the HDC. Ran into one problem, there is no RF out. So, I had to move my trusty HD into the living room and I have the Sammy now. It is MUCH faster then the HDC. The box responds to remote presses instantaneously. I am very impressed. Also, all my components are all matching now. It's a shame TW releases a good box when FIOS is almost available in my area.


----------



## kwitel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacAlert* /forum/post/16694342
> 
> 
> Just picked up a Sammy to replace the HDC. Ran into one problem, there is no cable out. So, I had to move my trusty HD into the living room and I have the Sammy now. It is MUCH faster then the HDC. The box responds to remote presses instantaneously. I am very impressed. Also, all my components are all matching now. It's a shame TW releases a good box when FIOS is almost available in my area.



MacAlert-have you ever used the 8300HD with Passport?


Is the Sammy's Mystro as fast as the SA's Passport?


Thats my biggest concern with giving up my 8300HD.


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwitel* /forum/post/16694471
> 
> 
> MacAlert-have you ever used the 8300HD with Passport?
> 
> 
> Id the Sammy's Mystro as fast as the SA's Passport?
> 
> 
> Thats my biggest concern with giving up my 8300HD.



Yes, I still have a box with Passport.


I would say it is just as fast. I am still holding onto the Passport as long as I can.


----------



## kwitel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacAlert* /forum/post/16694488
> 
> 
> Yes, I still have a box with Passport.
> 
> 
> I would say it is just as fast. I am still holding onto the Passport as long as I can.



Any particular reason? Or is it just due to the hard drive compatibility?


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwitel* /forum/post/16694544
> 
> 
> Any particular reason? Or is it just due to the hard drive compatibility?



As I mentioned in my first post, there is no RF output on the Samsung. The TV in my kitchen gets video from the RF output. I don't want to get another cable box with TW.


----------



## JeffMoney

What about the hard drive space compared to the 8300 HDC?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacAlert* /forum/post/16694342
> 
> 
> Just picked up a Sammy to replace the HDC. Ran into one problem, there is no RF out. So, I had to move my trusty HD into the living room and I have the Sammy now. It is MUCH faster then the HDC. The box responds to remote presses instantaneously. I am very impressed. Also, all my components are all matching now. It's a shame TW releases a good box when FIOS is almost available in my area.


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwitel* /forum/post/16694471
> 
> 
> MacAlert-have you ever used the 8300HD with Passport?
> 
> 
> Is the Sammy's Mystro as fast as the SA's Passport?
> 
> 
> Thats my biggest concern with giving up my 8300HD.



Actually,


There is no Samsung Mystro box. All of the new Samsung boxes run ODN, not MDN. If your MDN box is working well, the general consensus is KEEP IT! If your MDN box is not working well, and the Samsungs are available in your area, you might find the Samsungs to be faster. (PROVIDED THAT PROPER WIRING AND STRONG SIGNAL STRENGTH ARE PREREQUISITES FOR YOUR CABLE HOOK-UP WITH THE NEW SAMSUNG BOX.) Again, these Samsung boxes and the HDC's run OCAP versions of Navigator for TWC. The non-C boxes run MDN. The two systems are separate. You cannot get ODN on a non-C (Mystro) box. You can't get MDN on a C (OCAP) box.


All factory direct TWC-Navigator boxes run the OCAP version.


Jack


----------



## kwitel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Satch Man* /forum/post/16695452
> 
> 
> Actually,
> 
> 
> There is no Samsung Mystro box. All of the new Samsung boxes run ODN, not MDN. If your MDN box is working well, the general consensus is KEEP IT! If your MDN box is not working well, and the Samsungs are available in your area, you might find the Samsungs to be faster. (PROVIDED THAT PROPER WIRING AND STRONG SIGNAL STRENGTH ARE PREREQUISITES FOR YOUR CABLE HOOK-UP WITH THE NEW SAMSUNG BOX.) Again, these Samsung boxes and the HDC's run OCAP versions of Navigator for TWC. The non-C boxes run MDN. The two systems are separate. You cannot get ODN on a non-C (Mystro) box. You can't get MDN on a C (OCAP) box.
> 
> 
> All factory direct TWC-Navigator boxes run the OCAP version.
> 
> 
> Jack



This is what I dont understand, the "general consensus".


Whats the big deal with keeping an MDN box if the Samsung ODN runs fast and smooth??

Alot of people act like the MDN boxes are the holy grail of cable but I cant figure out why and, no one seems to be able to explain why either.

Can you explain why the MDN should be kept as opposed to switching to the Sammy(other than EHD campatability)?

If the Samsungs address the issues that bogged down the 8300hdc then why not switch to the new interface that allows for all HD channels and be using the latest software?


----------



## j7f

currently have the 8300 hd dvr. passport.

great box. love it.

was curious about the new sammy dvr boxes, tho.


i heard [or read...not sure] somewhere that the new sammy dvr boxes don't run concurrent buffers.

is that true?

that would be a HUGE reason for me to try to keep my 8300 hd as long as i can.


anyone?


----------



## margoba

This is quite a bit OT, but somebody might know. Tonight, I set my DVR to record both episodes of Merlin (8-9 and 9-10). When I got home and watched the first one, I noticed that the golf lasted until 8:10 or so. What I want to know is whether they managed to "squeeze" Merlin enough that it ended at 10:00, or whether I lost the last 10 minutes.


Can anybody recommend a good forum or site where I could find this out?


Thanks,


-barry


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwitel* /forum/post/16695909
> 
> 
> This is what I don't understand, the "general consensus".
> 
> 
> Whats the big deal with keeping an MDN box if the Samsung ODN runs fast and smooth??
> 
> Alot of people act like the MDN boxes are the holy grail of cable but I cant figure out why and, no one seems to be able to explain why either.
> 
> Can you explain why the MDN should be kept as opposed to switching to the Sammy(other than EHD compatability)?
> 
> If the Samsungs address the issues that bogged down the 8300hdc then why not switch to the new interface that allows for all HD channels and be using the latest software?



This is more of a personal preference philosophy that you may agree with, be middle of the road, or toss.


I believe that if your cable equipment is working well and if you are happy with what you have, you should keep it. Here are some reasons why:


1.) You will lose ALL recordings on a DVR box if you switch.


2.) Any settings such as pin numbers, box settings would have to be reprogrammed.


3.) You may get stuck with a bad new box. You have no way of knowing if a disgruntled customer had it before, how well it was maintained.


4.) New hardware generally needs about a six month grace period for bugs to be worked out. Newer is often better more than likely, but not necessarily a given.


5.) Digital Phone subs may have to wait 24 hours for Caller ID to reactive on-screen.


6.) Swapping out your box with a truck roll could leave you with an idiot installer who might mess things up.


7.) Self-installs still require hauling the thing back to the service center or drop-off, exchanging it, still takes a lot of time. (Depending on how close you are to a service center.)


8.) The differences in speed and reliability may be very sutle.


9.) ***E-SATA (external drive) support has been known NOT to work on the ODN boxes, and/or require great effort to get them to work on the C-boxes. This is a huge deal-breaker for many people, where they have chosen to stay with MSN boxes until they die out.


10) Your wiring and signal strength may be the culprit if you have bad cable reception. Until that is fixed, a new box won't do much good.


If you are not happy with your HD or HDC and want a Samsung, and your division has it, by all means get one! But keep the above in mind. I'm just one of those, "If it ain't broken, don't fix it." people. But you do what you want.


The only thing I would say would be have your wiring and signal strength checked out BEFORE you get the new box, just to make sure that is not an issue. Let us know what you decide.


Jack


----------



## coreynyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacAlert* /forum/post/16694342
> 
> 
> Just picked up a Sammy to replace the HDC. Ran into one problem, there is no RF out. So, I had to move my trusty HD into the living room and I have the Sammy now. It is MUCH faster then the HDC. The box responds to remote presses instantaneously. I am very impressed. Also, all my components are all matching now. It's a shame TW releases a good box when FIOS is almost available in my area.



Did you get the Sammy box at the Queens Center Mall?


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/16697397
> 
> 
> Did you get the Sammy box at the Queens Center Mall?



Yes.


----------



## kwitel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Satch Man* /forum/post/16696949
> 
> 
> This is more of a personal preference philosophy that you may agree with, be middle of the road, or toss.
> 
> 
> I believe that if your cable equipment is working well and if you are happy with what you have, you should keep it. Here are some reasons why:
> 
> 
> 1.) You will lose ALL recordings on a DVR box if you switch.
> 
> 
> 2.) Any settings such as pin numbers, box settings would have to be reprogrammed.
> 
> 
> 3.) You may get stuck with a bad new box. You have no way of knowing if a disgruntled customer had it before, how well it was maintained.
> 
> 
> 4.) New hardware generally needs about a six month grace period for bugs to be worked out. Newer is often better more than likely, but not necessarily a given
> 
> 
> 5.) Digital Phone subs may have to wait 24 hours for Caller ID to reactive on-screen.
> 
> 
> 6.) Swapping out your box with a truck roll could leave you with an idiot installer who might mess things up.
> 
> 
> 7.) Self-installs still require hauling the thing back to the service center or drop-off, exchanging it, still takes a lot of time. (Depending on how close you are to a service center.)
> 
> 
> 8.) The differences in speed and reliability may be very sutle.
> 
> 
> 9.) ***E-SATA (external drive) support has been known NOT to work on the ODN boxes, and/or require great effort to get them to work on the C-boxes. This is a huge deal-breaker for many people, where they have chosen to stay with MSN boxes until they die out.
> 
> 
> 10) Your wiring and signal strength may be the culprit if you have bad cable reception. Until that is fixed, a new box won't do much good.
> 
> 
> If you are not happy with your HD or HDC and want a Samsung, and your division has it, by all means get one! But keep the above in mind. I'm just one of those, "If it ain't broken, don't fix it." people. But you do what you want.
> 
> 
> The only thing I would say would be have your wiring and signal strength checked out BEFORE you get the new box, just to make sure that is not an issue. Let us know what you decide.
> 
> 
> Jack



Thanks for the clarification Jack-point taken.


I would have to say #9 is the biggest deterrent for me although I havent gotten around to setting one up yet.


However, not having any type of "movie-on-demand" in HD is a real bummer for me, hence my desire to swap this thing out.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwitel* /forum/post/16695909
> 
> 
> This is what I dont understand, the "general consensus".
> 
> 
> Whats the big deal with keeping an MDN box if the Samsung ODN runs fast and smooth??
> 
> Alot of people act like the MDN boxes are the holy grail of cable but I cant figure out why and, no one seems to be able to explain why either.
> 
> Can you explain why the MDN should be kept as opposed to switching to the Sammy(other than EHD campatability)?
> 
> If the Samsungs address the issues that bogged down the 8300hdc then why not switch to the new interface that allows for all HD channels and be using the latest software?



I suspect the fact it seems MDN boxes are MUCH more compatible with external drives may be one main reason. Both ODN and MDN "get all the HD channels." Another reason I suspect is that things just worked far better under MDN than ODN at least in their initial rollouts. THAT advantage may be getting closer to moot as ODN begins enter beta... but the external drive issus seems to still be real as ODN 3.x seems to almost never really work.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwitel* /forum/post/16697798
> 
> 
> However, not having any type of "movie-on-demand" in HD is a real bummer for me, hence my desire to swap this thing out.



That SHOULD be available once they send MDN to our 8300HD boxes. Unfoirtunately, all we know is "soon" and "in waves" whatever that actually means.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwitel* /forum/post/16695909
> 
> 
> This is what I dont understand, the "general consensus".
> 
> 
> Whats the big deal with keeping an MDN box if the Samsung ODN runs fast and smooth??
> 
> Alot of people act like the MDN boxes are the holy grail of cable but I cant figure out why and, no one seems to be able to explain why either.
> 
> Can you explain why the MDN should be kept as opposed to switching to the Sammy(other than EHD campatability)?
> 
> If the Samsungs address the issues that bogged down the 8300hdc then why not switch to the new interface that allows for all HD channels and be using the latest software?



you know I think we all spend way too much time and energy worrying about what cable box is the best. The really are all pretty similar. It is just a cable box after all.


----------



## AndyHDTV

MSNBC HD will also be added on ch. 714 in Manhattan, Brooklyn and Queens on july 22nd


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/16699395
> 
> 
> MSNBC HD will also be added on ch. 714 in Manhattan, Brooklyn and Queens on july 22nd




Can't tell you how much I'm looking forward to seeing this is glorious HD;











A_C


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> However, not having any type of "movie-on-demand" in HD is a real bummer for me, hence my desire to swap this thing out.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16697874
> 
> 
> That SHOULD be available once they send MDN to our 8300HD boxes. Unfortunately, all we know is "soon" and "in waves" whatever that actually means.



From my area (Milwaukee Wisconsin) we always had the same channels available whether we came from MDN Passport to MDN Navigator or got an OCAP Navigator box. The only thing that changed for us was the appearance and features of the IPG. Strange that you have to have a Navigator box to get Movies on Demand-HD.


Jack


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Heard it mentioned in another thread... that TWC and TiVO are talking:

http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?p...d=a2d0e1TXcCuc


----------



## G1Ravage

Something weird is happening. After deleting a saved program at around 4:36 PM this afternoon, I got transferred back to live television, only there was audio and no picture. The screen is just...gray. Changing channels does nothing, I get audio but no video. Going into a saved program now also produces audio but no video.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G1Ravage* /forum/post/16700487
> 
> 
> Something weird is happening. After deleting a saved program at around 4:36 PM this afternoon, I got transferred back to live television, only there was audio and no picture. The screen is just...gray. Changing channels does nothing, I get audio but no video. Going into a saved program now also produces audio but no video.



Have you tried to re-boot the box???


A_C


----------



## carl2680




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/16699395
> 
> 
> MSNBC HD will also be added on ch. 714 in Manhattan, Brooklyn and Queens on july 22nd



Why if this channel launch on June 29, we have to wait until july 22 to get it. Oh le met guess it has to go to the TWC compression lab.


----------



## G1Ravage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G1Ravage* /forum/post/16700487
> 
> 
> Something weird is happening. After deleting a saved program at around 4:36 PM this afternoon, I got transferred back to live television, only there was audio and no picture. The screen is just...gray. Changing channels does nothing, I get audio but no video. Going into a saved program now also produces audio but no video.



I rebooted the box. After the boot, I had horrible audio dropouts on all channels. I then lost my Internet connection, and thus my phone connection. I turned off my computer and went to work.


When I came home, I still had the audio dropouts, so I rebooted the cable box again. It works fine now.


----------



## mljohn

Got home last night and there was a sign posted on the front door of my building (149 & Broadway) saying that TWC will be down from 10AM to 3PM today for "system maintenance". We'll see when I get home if they pushed through the update. I have the 8300HD


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/16701607
> 
> 
> Why if this channel launch on June 29, we have to wait until july 22 to get it. Oh le met guess it has to go to the TWC compression lab.



there are many possible reasons for this not specific to time warner cable.

1)contract

2)required 30 day notice to customers

3)technical reasons (order and deliver and installation of equipment used to process the channel)

4)allocating bandwith


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/16704392
> 
> 
> there are many possible reasons for this not specific to time warner cable.
> 
> 1)contract
> 
> 2)required 30 day notice to customers
> 
> 3)technical reasons (order and deliver and installation of equipment used to process the channel)
> 
> 4)allocating bandwith



1) Pretty sure they've had an agreement to carry the channel since they added the other NBC-Universal HD channels.... but if none of the Time Warner Cable regions add the channel until next month, then I guess there could be something to this.


2) 30 day notice to ADD a channel? never heard of that... (unless the $ changed as a result, which isn't happening here.) On multiple occasions they've added channels with no (or very short) notice whatsoever.


3) What new equipment would they need? (and if they did need something - this network has been planned for a long time....)


4) Not an issue.... lots of available space. (Although if they plan on using the new space created by the removal of the those InDemand channels, then I guess there could be something to that... but I would be shocked if that were the case)


but yes, the idea of a "TWC compression lab" causing the delay is just silly... I wish people wouldn't make comments like that - it creates misconceptions.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Satch Man* /forum/post/16699923
> 
> 
> From my area (Milwaukee Wisconsin) we always had the same channels available whether we came from MDN Passport to MDN Navigator or got an OCAP Navigator box. The only thing that changed for us was the appearance and features of the IPG. Strange that you have to have a Navigator box to get Movies on Demand-HD.
> 
> 
> Jack



It's nothing technical. Just a political decision to try to entice people to swap out their 8300HD boxes for the HDC boxes.


----------



## nyctveng

berk, 30 day notice applies to changes such as add,drops,change of tier. say a channel moves from basic to premium. true adds are usually less than 30 days notice because no one will complain about adds. possible controversial adds like say a premium porn station in an ultra conservative market they would give 30 days for people to comment like local church or politicians to object.


typically networks do not charge cable company more for their HD content if their SD counterpart is already carried but say MSNBC was charging even 1 cent per customer, that would be $10k programming cost out of TWC pocket. they may have wanted to shift that cost to 2nd half of the year.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/16704470
> 
> 
> but yes, the idea of a "TWC compression lab" causing the delay is just silly... I wish people wouldn't make comments like that - it creates misconceptions.



The only misconception here is your 2 cents objecting to something said by a poster (carl2680) other than the one you quoted (nyctveng).


----------



## carl2680




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mljohn* /forum/post/16704260
> 
> 
> Got home last night and there was a sign posted on the front door of my building (149 & Broadway) saying that TWC will be down from 10AM to 3PM today for "system maintenance". We'll see when I get home if they pushed through the update. I have the 8300HD



That happened on my building last year, it is basically to check the lines and those big bulking metal boxes that say General Instrument on it. Sometimes those big boxes need to go into maintenance. The most common problem is with the signal.


----------



## TheDaveMan

Has anybody else seen their program data reduced from 7 to 5 days in the last few days? I figured there was a communications problem when I stopped seeing new data, so I did a hard reboot last night. Instead of getting me back to 7, all I got was an additional day, so I'm back to 5 days.


----------



## G1Ravage

I've been having problems with my box after reboots lately. After the reboot, it'll have bad audio drop outs, and I have to reboot it a second time.


----------



## mljohn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mljohn* /forum/post/16704260
> 
> 
> Got home last night and there was a sign posted on the front door of my building (149 & Broadway) saying that TWC will be down from 10AM to 3PM today for "system maintenance". We'll see when I get home if they pushed through the update. I have the 8300HD



Nothing exciting happened..........


----------



## coreynyc

Anyone else have issues with programs not recording on the HDC or their Samsung?


I have had problems with shows not recording and the recording log stating:


"Not recoded because the channel was not available (2)"


I have had this problem with my old HDC that sometimes wouldn't record The Daily Show, Colbert Report, or Tonight Show while I was watching them (I usually fall asleep while these shows are on, so I record them to watch the next day) I resorted to recording the re-airs of Daily Show & Colbert at 1 AM.


Also, if I was switching between Colbert & Tonight live at 11:30, one or both would stop recording.


I switched to the new Sammy box yesterday (for the larger hard drive and the hope that these problems would subside) but got home around 11 (and didn't get to set up recordings earlier) so I watched the 2 Comedy Central shows live and set up a 1 AM recording to get the Daily Show so I can see the parts I missed.


I wake up this morning to see that the 1 AM Daily Show did not record. I got the "Not recoded because the channel was not available (2)" in my recording log. But, there was nothing else recording at the time and the TV and DVR were shut off.


So I was wondering if anyone had a remedy for this and/or experienced something similar.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G1Ravage* /forum/post/16709725
> 
> 
> I've been having problems with my box after reboots lately. After the reboot, it'll have bad audio drop outs, and I have to reboot it a second time.



I have noticed that incidents like you document have been far more frequent on all channels over the past 3-4-5 weeks, even though we are in very different head ends.


----------



## kwitel

Call me crazy, but I wanted the mod-hd.

I also was very curious to see how it works.


It blows away the 8300hdc; it still has some brief pauses when changing the channels but still much faster than the 8300hdc.


That said-apparently ive been living under a rock but there are no HBO/Showtime/Cinemax or TMC On Demand-HD channels available??


Now I feel like a bit of an idiot swapping out my box _solely_ for MOD-HD.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwitel* /forum/post/16713631
> 
> 
> Call me crazy, but I wanted the mod-hd.
> 
> I also was very curious to see how it works.
> 
> 
> ...That said-apparently ive been living under a rock but there are no HBO/Showtime/Cinemax or TMC On Demand-HD channels available??
> 
> 
> Now I feel like a bit of an idiot swapping out my box _solely_ for MOD-HD.



Yep, just the bogus MOD







and that other nonsense, Showcase







on demand crap. Why bother paying TW for a movie that most likely will have some audio dropouts and or pixilation somewhere along the way.


I just joined Netflix BluRay and I am loving it.







I am in the middle of the free two weeks trial period. The picture and audio quality are amazing. I find myself not watching the premium channels anymore. I see what's on and then end up ordering the same movies from Netflix.










If you are watching movies on a decent home theater (fortunately I am) then I cannot see how not to go the BluRay route all the way. I will give them another month (which will be my only billing period) and then decide whether to dump my entire premium package.


I am enjoying some shows on the premium channels but I can dump that expense and wait for them to come out on BR.


----------



## kwitel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/16713817
> 
> 
> Yep, just the bogus MOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that other nonsense, Showcase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on demand crap. Why bother paying TW for a movie that most likely will have some audio dropouts and or pixilation somewhere along the way.
> 
> 
> I just joined Netflix BluRay and I am loving it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am in the middle of the free two weeks trial period. The picture and audio quality are amazing. I find myself not watching the premium channels anymore. I see what's on and then end up ordering the same movies from Netflix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are watching movies on a decent home theater (fortunately I am) then I cannot see how not to go the BluRay route all the way. I will give them another month (which will be my only billing period) and then decide whether to dump my entire premium package.
> 
> 
> I am enjoying some shows on the premium channels but I can dump that expense and wait for them to come out on BR.



Unfortunately I cannot afford a Blu-Ray at this time (unless they have come down in price).


Do you find there to be an ample enough of a selection of BR's on Netflix?


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwitel* /forum/post/16713833
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I cannot afford a Blu-Ray at this time (unless they have come down in price).
> 
> 
> Do you find there to be an ample enough of a selection of BR's on Netflix?










Funny you should say that, actually, that was a concern of mine (whether there would be enough BR movies to rent) but I have been keeping a steady flow of BluRays coming. There are about 60 pages of BR on their site with about 15 movies per page and it seems like new things are added everyday.


----------



## kwitel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/16713885
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you should say that, actually, that was a concern of mine (whether there would be enough BR movies to rent) but I have been keeping a steady flow of BluRays coming. There are about 60 pages of BR on their site with about 15 movies per page and it seems like new things are added everyday.



Interesting; will have to look into that regardless.

♦


Now that im using the Sammy, i do notice this annoying glitch; when I change to a new channel-it comes on for a split second, goes black for a split second, and then goes back to the picture.


Is this normal or is there something I can do to remedy this?


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwitel* /forum/post/16714171
> 
> 
> Interesting; will have to look into that regardless.
> 
> ♦
> 
> 
> Now that im using the Sammy, i do notice this annoying glitch; when I change to a new channel-it comes on for a split second, goes black for a split second, and then goes back to the picture.
> 
> 
> Is this normal or is there something I can do to remedy this?



How do you have it set up? How are you sending the video? 480i 480p, 720, 10801? This would cause that problem.


----------



## kwitel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/16714181
> 
> 
> How do you have it set up? How are you sending the video? 480i 480p, 720, 10801? This would cause that problem.



I honestly have no clue as I dont know what im doing with this box.

How do I find that info out and what should my setting be? (im on a 50" Panny, using HDMI)


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwitel* /forum/post/16714203
> 
> 
> I honestly have no clue as I dont know what im doing with this box.
> 
> How do I find that info out and what should my setting be? (im on a 50" Panny, using HDMI)



I have not yet played with the Sammy box but there has to be a settings and additional settings button. Scroll through and see what's available for the video. You can experiment and see what works best for your display. There really is not a correct setting. It's whatever works best with your system.


----------



## carl2680




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/16713817
> 
> 
> Yep, just the bogus MOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that other nonsense, Showcase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on demand crap. Why bother paying TW for a movie that most likely will have some audio dropouts and or pixilation somewhere along the way.
> 
> 
> I just joined Netflix BluRay and I am loving it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am in the middle of the free two weeks trial period. The picture and audio quality are amazing. I find myself not watching the premium channels anymore. I see what's on and then end up ordering the same movies from Netflix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are watching movies on a decent home theater (fortunately I am) then I cannot see how not to go the BluRay route all the way. I will give them another month (which will be my only billing period) and then decide whether to dump my entire premium package.
> 
> 
> I am enjoying some shows on the premium channels but I can dump that expense and wait for them to come out on BR.





I don't know why people here pay for all those Compressed premium channels. I'm like you I've been renting bluray from netflix for over a year now and that my friend is true HD at is glory. I have a home theater system and DTS HD Master Audio and Dolby true HD plus real HD picture Boom.


I picked the Terminator 2 Skynet Edition bluray from best buy for 14.99 pure amazin.


----------



## kwitel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/16714231
> 
> 
> I have not yet played with the Sammy box but there has to be a settings and additional settings button. Scroll through and see what's available for the video. You can experiment and see what works best for your display. There really is not a correct setting. It's whatever works best with your system.



Changed it 1o80i output and now it works great.


This enhanced TV option is very useful.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16688452
> 
> 
> 7/22 I believe is the launch date for BBC-A HD... obviously not on TWC! At this point I gotta say this is by far my number one desire (*other than Angelina Jolie knocking on my door in her lingerie and saying we have to talk)!*




Interesting...that's exactly what happened to me last week!


----------



## magoo

No YES-HD up here in the Hudson Valley. Had the Yankee game set to record earlier tonight (Wednesday) but got nothing but a gray screen. The YES-SD feed is working fine as well as all my other HD channels, but still have no signal on YES-HD (ch. 769). Anyone else having a problem with this?


----------



## mckenna797

I just got the samsung 3090 and i too am not getting Amc on 754 and my wife is annoyed that she can,t get WE we called twc since caller ID was not working on the Samsung they got that up and running and got AMC and We working for about a30 minutes but then they both went to a black scren with no audio, As for the Samsung the picture quality seems a lot better than on the 8300hdc, the ethernet port does not work as of now, but all in all we have not had any pixalation or Audio drop out but my personell recomendation is if you can get the Samsung do it


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/16714181
> 
> 
> How do you have it set up? How are you sending the video? 480i 480p, 720, 10801? This would cause that problem.



Note that I have an SA-8300 MDN box, your ODN box may be slightly different, but this is how we changed the Output Resolution for our Video output. This may be the issue for you. (Getting there may be slightly different on an ODN box,) but you should still be able to find the Output Resolution under Settings and something that either says "Video" or "Display" on the Navigator Guide.


On Navigator for my SA-8300 HD box there is a way that we stopped the pausing between channel changes. (I use HDMI cable.) I set the Signal Aspect ratio to the highest output resolution setting for my TV, (which in this case is 1080i.) To see if that works for you press Settings on your remote, and than find on the bottom where it says "Display" or "Video" by scrolling left/right to that. Than scroll up and down to the Output Resolution setting. On my box, the default setting was Auto Select. We changed this setting to output at 1080i all the time and the scrolling is much faster. Note that you will have a constant output resolution setting, you should change this to the MAXIMUM SETTING THAT YOUR HD TV SUPPORTS. For example, if you can only get 720 resolution, than that is the setting to select.


Wait several seconds for Navigator to accept the setting. You will get a notice if it cannot. If the picture goes blank for more than 10 seconds after changing this setting, reboot your box. In any case I would DESELECT any 420 resolution settings. The ONLY output resolution that I have selected, is the maximum resolution that my TV supports, which in my case is 1080i. 1080 or 720 would be the setting to use. DESELECTING Auto Select should eliminate the pausing between channels. You may also get a better picture on SD channels as well.


Other users, who do not notice speed lulls when changing channels, may wish to leave Auto Select as the default. The purpose of changing this setting to your HD TV's maximum output resolution is for the box to make channel output resolution changes faster.


Jack


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *magoo* /forum/post/16716403
> 
> 
> No YES-HD up here in the Hudson Valley. Had the Yankee game set to record earlier tonight (Wednesday) but got nothing but a gray screen. The YES-SD feed is working fine as well as all my other HD channels, but still have no signal on YES-HD (ch. 769). Anyone else having a problem with this?



FWIW I caught pieces of that game on YES HD... no problems.


Did you spin all the way through? I have seen those gray screens, but eventually they go away... I've seen it be 15 minutes, I've seen it be 90 minutes.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwitel* /forum/post/16714171
> 
> 
> ...im using the Sammy, i do notice this annoying glitch; when I change to a new channel-it comes on for a split second, goes black for a split second, and then goes back to the picture.
> 
> 
> Is this normal or is there something I can do to remedy this?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/16714181
> 
> 
> How do you have it set up? How are you sending the video? 480i 480p, 720, 10801? This would cause that problem.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwitel* /forum/post/16714501
> 
> 
> Changed it 1o80i output and now it works great.
> 
> 
> This enhanced TV option is very useful.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Satch Man* /forum/post/16719773
> 
> 
> I set the Signal Aspect ratio to the highest output resolution setting for my TV, (which in this case is 1080i.)



This is what the original poster did and it corrected the problemsped up the channel changing process. However, I prefer to enable all signals and allow for either my display, or my receiver, to do all converting. It might be slower when changing channels but my equipment does a much better job than the STB, giving me a better picture.


----------



## kwitel

Ive got it now on 1080i and all the problems are gone.

Thanks to all.


My only issue with Navigator is the lack of a times on the arrow in the "time bar"?


How the heck are you suppossed to know how much time is left to a show or a recording?


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwitel* /forum/post/16721227
> 
> 
> Ive got it now on 1080i and all the problems are gone.
> 
> Thanks to all.
> 
> 
> My only issue with Navigator is the lack of a times on the arrow in the "time bar"?
> 
> 
> How the heck are you suppossed to know how much time is left to a show or a recording?



If you hit info it shows a little better not the exact time but where you are at least


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwitel* /forum/post/16721227
> 
> 
> My only issue with Navigator is the lack of a times on the arrow in the "time bar"?
> 
> 
> How the heck are you suppossed to know how much time is left to a show or a recording?



This is one of my main gripes with Navigator. Having the time stamp, as is on the Passport system, is a major advantage that many won't appreciate until it's gone (when we get the forced update). As one example, when swapping back and forth between two sporting events, it is great to know what the actual time is while viewing on a buffered signal.


----------



## TravKoolBreeze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwitel* /forum/post/16721227
> 
> 
> Ive got it now on 1080i and all the problems are gone.
> 
> Thanks to all.
> 
> 
> My only issue with Navigator is the lack of a times on the arrow in the "time bar"?
> 
> 
> How the heck are you suppossed to know how much time is left to a show or a recording?



When you watch a recording, there is a timer above the channel logo on the right.


----------



## TonyNYC

Heading to Queens Center this morning for a box exchange. Actually have an issue with the SA8300HDC, go figure.


Hope they have the new Samsung boxes when I arrive.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TravKoolBreeze* /forum/post/16722741
> 
> 
> When you watch a recording, there is a timer above the channel logo on the right.



However, when watching a buffered tuner with Navigator, there is no time stamp. With Passport, if you are watching a buffered program, you can click the play button and see exactly what the real time is at that point of your viewing.


----------



## TonyNYC

Wow! The new Samsung box is very nice.


Way better performance over the SA 8300HDC.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/16724394
> 
> 
> Wow! The new Samsung box is very nice.
> 
> 
> Way better performance over the SA 8300HDC.



I had thought a good strategy was to let them MDN my HD box, live with it for a month then decide if I want to go for the Sammie.


However, for the past 2-3 weeks the amount of 2-10 second audio gaps (usually with a video freeze) seem to be running way, way ahead of their average numbers for, say, the past year. On average, for every hour, there are 2-3 of these "moments."


Add in that IF they go by how they previously rolled things out, it COULD be a long while before I get MDNed... I'm guessing they will start in SI, move to Brooklyn/Queens, then Bronx Man North, then finally Man South. It could be more like months than weeks.


Still, good to hear about the Sammie. I have a pal who is observant, but not into all the tech we tend to be. He just got phone service and HAD to have on screen caller id, so he asked for a box at installation. They gave him a HDC, which is he was slower than his HD.


So, have any of you who have gotten the 3090 called first, then went and picked it up? Or were ALL of them of the "show up, ask for it and get it" variety? Did any of you show up at 23rd street very early to get yours... or have folks gone in the aftrernoon and gotten one?


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Last night I was watching Burn Notice (USA 716) when it froze... hard. Everything on my box was inoperative. HAD to pull the plug... after the box booted up, tried again, this time got a gray screen. More reboots occurred because it seemed that even trying to go to that channel somehow seemed to really screw the box itself. It was like the mere act of the box trying to tune that specific frequency caused massive failures in all of the boxes systems.


Decided that as even trying was an issue, I watched the Yankee game and set the box to record this and Royel Pains later in the night. It then occurred to me this exact same thing has happened before. Sure enough, 3 channels were down, 716, 717 and 718, exactly as before.


I know they put multiple channels as we define them on one "QAM frequency" and that they can be 3 to a QAM. So, are 716, 717, and 718 on the same QAM frequency? My experiences certainly say so...


After about 20 minutes or so, I found I could try those channels without the box going crazy on me. About 40-45 minutes later, they all were back, EXACTLY like the first time this happened.


Oh, did this happen to ANYONE else? Please post box and city nabe, or we won't have anything to look at specifically. I think I remember someone is Queens had a similar problem that last time this happened to me.


----------



## margoba

I have an 8300HD. I didn't watch those shows, but I did record them. I later watched Royal Pains, but I haven't watched Burn Notice yet. Royal Pains played back fine, although there were the usual (as of late) playback glitches where the sound and/or picture freezes for a couple of seconds. :-(


-barry


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16724759
> 
> 
> Last night I was watching Burn Notice (USA 716) when it froze... hard. Everything on my box was inoperative. HAD to pull the plug... after the box booted up, tried again, this time got a gray screen. More reboots occurred because it seemed that even trying to go to that channel somehow seemed to really screw the box itself. It was like the mere act of the box trying to tune that specific frequency caused massive failures in all of the boxes systems.
> 
> 
> Decided that as even trying was an issue, I watched the Yankee game and set the box to record this and Royel Pains later in the night. It then occurred to me this exact same thing has happened before. Sure enough, 3 channels were down, 716, 717 and 718, exactly as before.
> 
> 
> I know they put multiple channels as we define them on one "QAM frequency" and that they can be 3 to a QAM. So, are 716, 717, and 718 on the same QAM frequency? My experiences certainly say so...
> 
> 
> After about 20 minutes or so, I found I could try those channels without the box going crazy on me. About 40-45 minutes later, they all were back, EXACTLY like the first time this happened.
> 
> 
> Oh, did this happen to ANYONE else? Please post box and city nabe, or we won't have anything to look at specifically. I think I remember someone is Queens had a similar problem that last time this happened to me.



They're all on QAM Freq. 555


----------



## jm4duryea




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16724759
> 
> 
> Last night I was watching Burn Notice (USA 716) when it froze... hard. Everything on my box was inoperative. HAD to pull the plug... after the box booted up, tried again, this time got a gray screen. More reboots occurred because it seemed that even trying to go to that channel somehow seemed to really screw the box itself. It was like the mere act of the box trying to tune that specific frequency caused massive failures in all of the boxes systems.
> 
> 
> Decided that as even trying was an issue, I watched the Yankee game and set the box to record this and Royel Pains later in the night. It then occurred to me this exact same thing has happened before. Sure enough, 3 channels were down, 716, 717 and 718, exactly as before.
> 
> 
> I know they put multiple channels as we define them on one "QAM frequency" and that they can be 3 to a QAM. So, are 716, 717, and 718 on the same QAM frequency? My experiences certainly say so...
> 
> 
> After about 20 minutes or so, I found I could try those channels without the box going crazy on me. About 40-45 minutes later, they all were back, EXACTLY like the first time this happened.
> 
> 
> Oh, did this happen to ANYONE else? Please post box and city nabe, or we won't have anything to look at specifically. I think I remember someone is Queens had a similar problem that last time this happened to me.



Didn't have quite the same problem, but must be related. I did not watch Burn Notice live, but I DVR'd it. When I tried to watch the recording, noticed it only recorded until 9:28pm -- just stopped, w/o error message.

I have the 8300HDC


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/16724394
> 
> 
> Wow! The new Samsung box is very nice.
> 
> 
> Way better performance over the SA 8300HDC.




Just to make sure, you have the DVR version correct?


----------



## jm4duryea

For the past couple of ours both these channels are blank. Reboot doesn't bring them back. Anybody else have this problem?


Brooklyn with 8300hdc


----------



## margoba

Both channels have been working all afternoon/evening for me in Manhattan with an 8300HD. Just now (8:30), I tried them on the 8300HDC, and they are both working.


-barry


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16724595
> 
> 
> So, have any of you who have gotten the 3090 called first, then went and picked it up? Or were ALL of them of the "show up, ask for it and get it" variety? Did any of you show up at 23rd street very early to get yours... or have folks gone in the aftrernoon and gotten one?



I did not call. I was between this forum and the BBR forums and looking for posts on who got the new box at the mall. I took the day off from work and just fit the mall visit this morning into my plans. I did mention that I was having issues with the 8300 and was told about the new Samsung boxes. The CSR was pretty forthcoming about the new box and exchanged mine out with no delay. Also requested a replacement remote while I was there too since mine was beat up a bit.


Mind you, this is the Queens Center Mall I am talking about, but from my readings since the original release at 23rd Street, it seems most, if not all the local offices have the boxes now.


As some have mentioned, the picture does look a lot better on the new Samsung box. Also, the FFing of the DVR is smooth versus the choppy look of the SA 8300HDC. The box is indeed very quiet. It does not even click like the 8300 when powering on.


I have a 160 gig hard drive for those wondering. For those that do not know how to go to the diagnostic menu, you can just take a good flashlight and look at the bottom left side of the box and read the top of the hard drive which is made by Seagate.


The only bug I have found so far was when I powered on my TV, it read 720p when I set this to off through the cable box settings before I left my apartment this afternoon. I rechecked the settings and did see my preferences displayed properly on the screen, but the box did not keep the setting when powered off and then back on. I only use 1080i and 480p for viewing via an HDMI connection. I figure this to be a small glitch that will eventually be patched via firmware updates.


Overall, I am very happy with the new box.


----------



## johnosolis

About half of the channels are "missing" in the 700s since yesterday. Channels that aren't missing often sputter and jump. The new Samsung box refuses to scroll the guide correctly.


I called tech support last night and someone who could barely speak English said, "Okay, I am sending you an especial signal. Is it better now?" Then proceeded with the same "Sir, I need you to turn off your cable box, wait 15 seconds ..." spiel that I have heard a thousand times before.


Of course, nothing worked. Once again, I have an appointment for a repairman to come July 7th. That's a long way off. I guarantee you it will be someone so filthy and criminal-looking that I would rather stand than sit next to them on the subway. But, I'll be expected to allow this garbage into my home.


Today, I will be sending "an especial signal" to Time Warner Cable. Loading up all their equipment and taking it down to the Queens Center Mall to give it back to them. Reason: It doesn't work, plain and simple.


I am tired of paying $140 a month for service that does not work. I wouldn't pay $140 a month for any other utility. What am I addicted to that drives me to pay so much for nothing? I am tired of being forced to buy hundreds of channels that I don't want just to see the 5 or 10 that I do want to watch.


I am tired of frequent rate increases for service that simply does not work. Somehow, the electric company manages to provide me with electricity that fails maybe once a decade. The gas company supplies a constant flow of gas. The phone company very rarely has any outages. The water never stops streaming from my tap. WHY ON EARTH, THEN, DOES THE CABLE TV PROVIDER SEEM HELPLESSLY UNABLE TO DELIVER THEIR OWN PRODUCT? Time Warner Cable has been in business a long time. Why can't they get it right?


I'm not paying astronomical prices for intermittent service anymore.


GOODBYE, TWC.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/16725212
> 
> 
> They're all on QAM Freq. 555



Ah, thanks for the info... looks like my assumption was correct, it was the whole QAM channel that was down.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jm4duryea* /forum/post/16725397
> 
> 
> Didn't have quite the same problem, but must be related. I did not watch Burn Notice live, but I DVR'd it. When I tried to watch the recording, noticed it only recorded until 9:28pm -- just stopped, w/o error message.
> 
> I have the 8300HDC



Yup, that's roughly when it went out on me. More interesting, 2 very different head ends, so it was systemic.


I don't know for sure, but I would think that given this, there is one central portal for NYC that feeds each of the head ends... does annyone have any actual knowledge how the topology works?


----------



## margoba

I just watched my recording of Burn Notice, and it too was only 28 minutes long, but it was a weird 28 minutes. I got the first, say, 25 minutes of the show fine, then I got the last 3 minutes; making a 28 minute recording. I wish I'd looked at the time on the list before I tried to watch it.


Royal Pains, which comes after Burn Notice, was fine, except for the all too usual glitches.


-barry


-barry


----------



## G1Ravage

Geez, I had ANOTHER dream about Navigator. I dreamed I came from work, and watched a little TV in the living room. After finding nothing to watch, I turned the TV off and was about to walk away, when I realized that something looked different. So I turned it back on, and sure enough, there was Navigator. It was slow and buggy. The TV for some reason was an old 19" SDTV, with so much overscan that I couldn't see anything on the sides, and everything was curving.


I ran into my bedroom to see how well it had turned out on my bedroom TV. My bedroom STB had been changed to a different version of Passport, with smooth graphics that transitioned on and off in a very graceful manner. There were all these indicator lights flashing, and I didn't know what they meant. Then I heard Steve Somers and woke up.


----------



## pamnyc2010

Hey Folks,


Please excuse my ignorance as some of this will sound redundant but I'm trying to setup my Samsung LN46a650 with my TWC cable box and had a few quick questions. Here are all the components being used:


HDTV - Samsung 6 Series TOC LN46A650

Blu-Ray - Panasonic DMPBD30K

Cable - Time Warner cable high def box - Scientific Atlanta 4250HD (with HDMI)

AVR - Denon 1909 7.1 dolby true HD

DVD Player

6 Disc CD Player

HiFi VCR

Tape Deck

7 Polk Audio speakers

1 JBL subwoofer


Questions:

----------


1. I've noticed many, many suggestions on the calibration settings for this TV but are there 2 or 3 undisputed champion settings (given that I'm using TWCNYC as my cable provider), agreed by most experts on this thread? If so, what are they? The TV room is quite bright during the days (windows) but dark at night. Most of the viewing is normal cable programs (though we do watch dvd/blu-ray movies occassionally).



2. What settings should I use for the cable box after deploying #1 above so that I get the maximum performance and best picture?


4. Anything else I need to know? If you have feedback on how best to use my AVR -Denon 1909- with this equipment (i.e. settings), I would also appreciate it.


PLEASE HELP.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pamnyc2010* /forum/post/16730936
> 
> 
> Hey Folks,
> 
> [snip]
> 
> 
> Questions:
> 
> ----------
> 
> 
> 1. I've noticed many, many suggestions on the calibration settings for this TV but are there 2 or 3 undisputed champion settings (given that I'm using TWCNYC as my cable provider), agreed by most experts on this thread? If so, what are they? The TV room is quite bright during the days (windows) but dark at night. Most of the viewing is normal cable programs (though we do watch dvd/blu-ray movies occassionally).
> 
> 
> 
> 2. What settings should I use for the cable box after deploying #1 above so that I get the maximum performance and best picture?
> 
> 
> 4. Anything else I need to know? If you have feedback on how best to use my AVR -Denon 1909- with this equipment (i.e. settings), I would also appreciate it.
> 
> 
> PLEASE HELP.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.




For the TV, check out www.tweaktv.com .


----------



## coreynyc

Problem with new Sammy box...


I have it connected to my TV via HDMI and I am getting occasional occurrances of the screen going black/losing sound and my TV says "No Signal".


There is clearly something wrong with the HDMI connection and not the signal coming from TWC. If I rewind what I am watching, the part of the broadcast that I missed when I lost the signal was recorded by the DVR.


Has anyone experienced this with the Sammy or the Sci Atlanta boxes in the past?


I guess my next step is to try Component but I rather stick with HDMI (and yes, I checked the cable connection on both ends). Is it possible I have a crappy box?


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/16735098
> 
> 
> Problem with new Sammy box...
> 
> 
> I have it connected to my TV via HDMI and I am getting occasional occurrances of the screen going black/losing sound and my TV says "No Signal".
> 
> 
> There is clearly something wrong with the HDMI connection and not the signal coming from TWC. If I rewind what I am watching, the part of the broadcast that I missed when I lost the signal was recorded by the DVR.
> 
> 
> Has anyone experienced this with the Sammy or the Sci Atlanta boxes in the past?
> 
> 
> I guess my next step is to try Component but I rather stick with HDMI (and yes, I checked the cable connection on both ends). Is it possible I have a crappy box?



Have you tried a different HDMI cable?


----------



## kwitel

Its too fast!!!

And, when I hit play after forwarding, it takes a good 2 seconds to stop and play making it very difficult to forward to the right spot.


Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/16735098
> 
> 
> Problem with new Sammy box...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have it connected to my TV via HDMI and I am getting occasional occurrences of the screen going black/losing sound and my TV says "No Signal".
> 
> 
> There is clearly something wrong with the HDMI connection and not the signal coming from TWC. If I rewind what I am watching, the part of the broadcast that I missed when I lost the signal was recorded by the DVR.
> 
> 
> Has anyone experienced this with the Sammy or the Sci Atlanta boxes in the past?
> 
> 
> I guess my next step is to try Component but I rather stick with HDMI (and yes, I checked the cable connection on both ends). Is it possible I have a crappy box?



Hi Corey,


In the past four months or so, I maybe have gotten a "No Signal" prompt when turning on my SA-8300HD twice. But a warm reboot always solved the problem. You could try that. If it happens more than twice, I would say you have a buggy or overly sensitive box, where it is an issue with the box and/or weak signal strength. I would take that as an issue over the problem with the cable. How old is the HDMI cable?


If the warm reboot does not solve the problem and it happens more than twice over 30 days, (following a reboot if it happens again,) the next step would be a service call to check signal strength, you'll likely get a new box anyway. (Request the new Samsung box, should you need to set up an appointment.) If that still doesn't work, step #3 would be to get a new HDMI cable.


I hope this helps!


Jack


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwitel* /forum/post/16739828
> 
> 
> Its too fast!!!
> 
> And, when I hit play after forwarding, it takes a good 2 seconds to stop and play making it very difficult to forward to the right spot.
> 
> 
> Anyone else have this problem?



Yea, I've mentioned it before. The only thing I don't like about this box.


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/16735098
> 
> 
> Problem with new Sammy box...
> 
> 
> I have it connected to my TV via HDMI and I am getting occasional occurrances of the screen going black/losing sound and my TV says "No Signal".
> 
> 
> There is clearly something wrong with the HDMI connection and not the signal coming from TWC. If I rewind what I am watching, the part of the broadcast that I missed when I lost the signal was recorded by the DVR.
> 
> 
> Has anyone experienced this with the Sammy or the Sci Atlanta boxes in the past?
> 
> 
> I guess my next step is to try Component but I rather stick with HDMI (and yes, I checked the cable connection on both ends). Is it possible I have a crappy box?



I had some handshaking issues when setting up Tivo HD and 8300 with a HDMI switcher. Got all sorts of error messages including HDCP and No Signal. Turning the TV off and on solved it permanently(We were just about to send switcher back!)


Try re-booting box, turning things on and off in different orders.


----------



## skanter1

Last night HBO and Showtime OD were there (not subscribed) even though I pay for these premiums and other HBO and Showtime channels were working. Anyone else?


----------



## skanter1

Picture Quality with Tivo HD seems much improved over SA 8300HD - richer colors, more detail. I don't get this - I use HDMI on both, isn't the signal all-digital from cable to HDTV, with no ADC or DAC. Why should 1s and 0s look different over different hardware?


----------



## Kold Kuts

So, my HDC was acting a bit funny a past 2 weeks, so I marched down to Queens Center and got a hold of the new Sammy.


The PQ and audio quality is superior to the HDC. Still working out a few kinks (smooth handshake, playing nicely with my home theatre unit), but, its a nice upgrade.


Yes, the box is more responsive - and that FF/REW is lightning fast.


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kold Kuts* /forum/post/16743044
> 
> 
> So, my HDC was acting a bit funny a past 2 weeks, so I marched down to Queens Center and got a hold of the new Sammy.
> 
> 
> The PQ and audio quality is superior to the HDC. Still working out a few kinks (smooth handshake, playing nicely with my home theatre unit), but, its a nice upgrade.
> 
> 
> Yes, the box is more responsive - and that FF/REW is lightning fast.



Yes, the new Samsung is a sweet box. I hope the first patch fixes the issue with the aspect ratio settings using HDMI. This was the same issue that existed in the SA 8300HDC during the first month of release when members upgraded from the original SA 8300.


----------



## G1Ravage

NAVIGATOR ALERT:


Received a Navigator "Quick Start Guide" in the mail today. Notable quotes:

*When will you get this new guide? Over the next few weeks, you'll begin to notice the new Navigator on select HD boxes when you turn on your television. The change will occur in waves, depending on your cable box model.


A, B, and C buttons take you places you're never been.* (Oh, really?)

*Over the next few weeks, select Time Warner Cable HD boxes will be converted to the Navigator format. You don't have to do a thing. Please note that we will be updating different cable boxes at different times. As a result, you may have the Navigator on one cable box and your current guide on others.


No other program guide works like this. Instead of simply allowing you to scroll up or down, your new Navigator works on a biaxial, or in FOUR dirrections, up/down AND right/left, for even greater ease of navigation.*


********


Then it goes on to explain what the A, B, and C buttons do, which is also ********, because they waste the ****ing C button as a "back button". Passport makes better use of the buttons.

*Things to remember about the new Navigator:


-When your new Navigator is launched, most customers will not need to do anything. The new Navigator should be downloaded to your converter automatically and will keep your current settings and recordings. Please be aware that will be bringing the Navigator to different cable boxes at different times. As a result, you may have the Navigator on one TV and the current guide on others.


-The Navigator will transfer the recording settings list as it is on the transfer date from the old database to the new one. (Time Warner Cable Navigator needs to find at least one recording setting of a series on the transfer date.) If there is no recording setting of a series at that time, the Navigator will not be able to transfer the recording setting.


-Your previously set "adjusted start/end time" settings will transfer over to the new Navigator, but only if the adjusted time matches the exact time period that the new Navigator supports. The new Navigator uses slightly different time increments than the current guide. If a time setting does not match the time increments that Navigator supports, your Navigator will default to a nonadjusted start/end time. We advise you to reset any desired adjusted start/end times using the time increments offered by the Time Warner Cable Navigator after the transfer.*


On the last page of the booklet is a checklist and spaces where they recommend you write down your current settings, such as Parental Control, Timers, Favorites, Future Series to record, HD Output Resolution, and HD Aspect Ratio, to make sure the same settings are there after the changeover.


I guess this is happening soon.


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G1Ravage* /forum/post/16744028
> 
> 
> NAVIGATOR ALERT:
> 
> 
> A, B, and C buttons take you places you're never been.[/b] (Oh, really?)



Yup. They will no longer be able to vote on NY1 Snap Polls.


----------



## jasonDono

Can you use an external HD with the new Sammy boxes?

Thanks,

Jason


----------



## coreynyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacAlert* /forum/post/16735420
> 
> 
> Have you tried a different HDMI cable?



Yes and the other one doesn't work at all, I get some sort of error message on the box. I'm starting to think the box is the issue.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Satch Man* /forum/post/16739996
> 
> 
> Hi Corey,
> 
> 
> In the past four months or so, I maybe have gotten a "No Signal" prompt when turning on my SA-8300HD twice. But a warm reboot always solved the problem. You could try that. If it happens more than twice, I would say you have a buggy or overly sensitive box, where it is an issue with the box and/or weak signal strength. I would take that as an issue over the problem with the cable. How old is the HDMI cable?
> 
> 
> If the warm reboot does not solve the problem and it happens more than twice over 30 days, (following a reboot if it happens again,) the next step would be a service call to check signal strength, you'll likely get a new box anyway. (Request the new Samsung box, should you need to set up an appointment.) If that still doesn't work, step #3 would be to get a new HDMI cable.
> 
> 
> I hope this helps!
> 
> 
> Jack



How do I do a reboot on the Sammy? Holding down the power buitton doesn't do the trick like my old 8300HD


----------



## ANGEL 35

Has S.I. got the Samsung 3090 yet??


----------



## scott_bernstein

Jeez -- reading these instructions....were they written by someone who speaks English? The following is completely indecipherable to me:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G1Ravage* /forum/post/16744028
> 
> 
> If there is no recording setting of a series at that time, the Navigator will not be able to transfer the recording setting.



Huh? What does this mean?


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/16741690
> 
> 
> Picture Quality with Tivo HD seems much improved over SA 8300HD - richer colors, more detail. I don't get this - I use HDMI on both, isn't the signal all-digital from cable to HDTV, with no ADC or DAC. Why should 1s and 0s look different over different hardware?



Interesting you would make that observation. A TWC installer once told me that the best HD picture quality he sees are from people with Tivo's.


Thing is, ANY service problem you have will be blamed on the Tivo and ignored by tech support.


A_C


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/16745969
> 
> 
> Jeez -- reading these instructions....were they written by someone who speaks English? The following is completely indecipherable to me:
> 
> 
> Huh? What does this mean?



It means you better set up a series to record daily between now and whenever the update happens - it needs to have a series recording set for that day - otherwise the list wont transfer


At least thats the way I interpreted it.


----------



## heinriph




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/16745969
> 
> 
> Jeez -- reading these instructions....were they written by someone who speaks English? The following is completely indecipherable to me:
> 
> 
> Huh? What does this mean?



I think what they mean is:


It will carry over series recordings *only* if that series recording has actual scheduled episodes pending. If the series has no scheduled episodes, it won't carry over.


(e.g. my series recording of Californication won't survive the transfer, since the show is on hiatus and there are no new episodes scheduled in the next couple of weeks.)


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heinriph* /forum/post/16746112
> 
> 
> I think what they mean is:
> 
> 
> It will carry over series recordings *only* if that series recording has actual scheduled episodes pending. If the series has no scheduled episodes, it won't carry over.
> 
> 
> (e.g. my series recording of Californication won't survive the transfer, since the show is on hiatus and there are no new episodes scheduled in the next couple of weeks.)



That makes more sense....


Which sucks... every single show we have set up that doesn't return until the Fall will have to be re-added


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/16745552
> 
> 
> How do I do a reboot on the Sammy? Holding down the power buitton doesn't do the trick like my old 8300HD



Unplug the box, wait 15 seconds and plug back in.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwitel* /forum/post/16739828
> 
> 
> Its too fast!!!
> 
> And, when I hit play after forwarding, it takes a good 2 seconds to stop and play making it very difficult to forward to the right spot.
> 
> 
> Anyone else have this problem?



At least with my setup, if I timed hitting the play button during FF just right, I'd start the normal playback at some time before what I saw in FF... exactly at the poiint the show restarted from the commercial break. Didn't work perfectly all the time, but mostly was very, very close.


The question is, when doing FF on the Sammie, where do you end up starting from? WAS it the last point you spotted during FF?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/16745969
> 
> 
> Jeez -- reading these instructions....were they written by someone who speaks English? The following is completely indecipherable to me:
> 
> 
> Huh? What does this mean?



All series recordings that do not have an actual program scheduled will get deleted. So, all your network series that aren't even being broadcast will get deleted.


Not only that, but as y'all know, you CAN turn your box on and have only 1-2 days of actual schedules. It's quite possible you may have NO scheduled series recordings. Consequently, all series will be deleted.


Frankly, I expect all my series will get deleted... maybe two may survive. That's why I have been maintaining a paper listing of what shows. Even so, it will take a LONG time to really replicate those series recordings as I'm assuming a show has to actually be on the echedule for one to set it up as a series recording.


There will be pain!


Hey Scott, have you noticed any increase in overall glitchage in the past 2-3 weeks?


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16747123
> 
> 
> At least with my setup, if I timed hitting the play button during FF just right, I'd start the normal playback at some time before what I saw in FF... exactly at the poiint the show restarted from the commercial break. Didn't work perfectly all the time, but mostly was very, very close.
> 
> 
> The question is, when doing FF on the Sammie, where do you end up starting from? WAS it the last point you spotted during FF?




The FF and R functions differently on the Navigator system compared to the Passport. I don't know if the SA8300HDC boxes are similar to the Sammy Navigators.


One of the differences between the Nav and PP is that on the Nav there is a backup or a cue up feature on both the FF and on the R.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16747206
> 
> 
> All series recordings that do not have an actual program scheduled will get deleted. So, all your network series that aren't even being broadcast will get deleted.



Jeez.....and during the summertime when most of the series we watch are on hiatus? That's horrible!!!


Such is life. I can deal with it when it happens......



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16747206
> 
> 
> Hey Scott, have you noticed any increase in overall glitchage in the past 2-3 weeks?



Nope. In general I've seen less glitches in the last 3 months than I've ever seen in my entire HD-DVR history with TWC, which would indicate that at least in my hub/southern-Manhattan head-end something has been cleaned up.


BTW -- the wife & I have been looking at apartments to buy uptown so I may be joining you in the northern-Manhattan head-end at some point.










Scott


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/16752487
> 
> 
> BTW -- the wife & I have been looking at apartments to buy uptown so I may be joining you in the northern-Manhattan head-end at some point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scott



And we just sold a 2 br, 1 bath apartment, closing is next week! Fell free to PM me with any questions about the nabe, I've been up here for over 35 years.


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/16745552
> 
> 
> Yes and the other one doesn't work at all, I get some sort of error message on the box. I'm starting to think the box is the issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do I do a reboot on the Sammy? Holding down the power button doesn't do the trick like my old 8300HD



On Navigator for my SA-8300HD it's hold down the Vol+/Vol- button together and press the INFO button. The reboot should be almost instantaneous. I am not sure if the Samsung use the same command. TWC had to change the old hold the power button in till the word "boot" appears, as well as pressing the "A button to scroll 100 channels at a time," because I heard that those commands were copyrighted by Passport. Let us know if the reboot using Vol+/Vol-/ and Info works on the Sammy. If not, and no one else on the board knows, you should call TWC to find out how to do a "Warm Reboot" on the Samsung. You can always do a "Cold Reboot." unplug the cord from the outlet or surge protector going to the box, wait 15-30 seconds, than plug it back in.


Jack


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/16746071
> 
> 
> It means you better set up a series to record daily between now and whenever the update happens - it needs to have a series recording set for that day - otherwise the list wont transfer
> 
> 
> At least thats the way I interpreted it.



Navigator scans programs for 7 days. (The 14-day thing in the guide never happened, or hasn't happened yet AFAIK.) On Series recordings, Navigator has to find either:


1.) The show scheduled anytime within 7 days after the change over to the new system. (I don't know how smart Navigator is with finding specific EPISODES of shows after the transfer.) If the episodes match, and Navigator can find one instance of them than, "knock on wood." you're probably safe that they will carry over.


2.) If Navigator CANNOT find any instance of a series from the old SARA or Passport Guide, it will NOT change over, and you will have to reprogram it in Navigator.


3.) If you have any series that you value, I would personally write them down, NOW, and than delete the old ones from before the change over, than reprogram them with Navigator after you get it.


4.) Individual recordings have shown a much better survival rate than series of shows.


5.) Prepare for the worst, but hope for the best. I suspect that the changes will be somewhat above half with 60% having good experiences and 40% not so good experiences. You might get up to 75% or better chance of a good experience if you remember my instructions about:


1.) Writing down the names of you shows, series, and settings.


2.) Having good signal strength.


3.) Having AT LEAST an SA-8300 box for DVR users or the new Samsung models, Non-DVR users should have AT LEAST a 3000 series SA-box (4000 Series, recommended.) or the new Samsung box. Pioneer boxes (all models) SHOULD be SWAPPED for later versions. SA-boxes at 2000 or below SHOULD BE SWAPPED for later versions. Having a good box, wiring, and signal strength is critical to Navigator's success.


4.) If you have some other model box not talked about above you may want to wait to see how it works on Navigator. TWC did change some code to make the boxes run better on the old Pioneer boxes and SA-2000 and below units, but they still don't have the memory to handle the speed and new functions of Navigator. Strongly consider #3 above for best results.


5.) If your box generally is more than 5 years old, it is probably an older model and should be swapped out for best Navigator results. 5 years exactly, you are probably OK, 4 years or newer, providing that your wiring and signal strength are good, you should be fine.


Jack


----------



## kwitel

I am so angry right now I can barely type.

Once again, I had a problem with my service, spoke to a customer representative and was given a credit (for UFC fight that I could not watch).

Jump ahead three weeks to get my bill, whatdya know? No credit.


I call TWC.

They have no record of the credit AND ZERO record that I ever called and complained in the first place! (mind you I called twice on the night of the fight and, spent two hours on the phone with various people the following day).


I am convinced these people couldnt give a **** about their customers in NYC due to their relative monopoly.


What recourse does someone like me now have?


I order UFC fight EVERY month!


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwitel* /forum/post/16754189
> 
> 
> I am so angry right now I can barely type.
> 
> Once again, I had a problem with my service, spoke to a customer representative and was given a credit (for UFC fight that I could not watch).
> 
> Jump ahead three weeks to get my bill, whatdya know? No credit.
> 
> 
> I call TWC.
> 
> They have no record of the credit AND ZERO record that I ever called and complained in the first place! (mind you I called twice on the night of the fight and, spent two hours on the phone with various people the following day).
> 
> 
> I am convinced these people couldnt give a **** about their customers in NYC due to their relative monopoly.
> 
> 
> What recourse does someone like me now have?
> 
> 
> I order UFC fight EVERY month!



That sucks. I would be seething too.


I'd call back and try a new conversation with a different csr.


If that doesn't work...

Detail your situation in a complaint.

http://www.nyc.gov/html/doitt/html/c...ice_form.shtml


----------



## if200

Have two dvrs with passport and my dvr expanders. When the navigator "upgrade" happens will I lose the recordings on the dvr expanders? I also have other boxes with navigator and do not care for it at all. Oh well.


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/16746041
> 
> 
> Interesting you would make that observation. A TWC installer once told me that the best HD picture quality he sees are from people with Tivo's.
> 
> 
> Thing is, ANY service problem you have will be blamed on the Tivo and ignored by tech support.
> 
> 
> A_C



The TWC installer said the same thing to me - Tivo looks better than TWC boxes!


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/16741672
> 
> 
> Last night HBO and Showtime OD were not there ("not subscribed") even though I pay for these premiums and other HBO and Showtime channels were working. Anyone else?



No one else has this problem? TWC said the "would look into it" a few days ago - nada.


----------



## if200

When they "upgrade" my passport to navigator, will my recordings on my dvr expander be lost?

thanks


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/16754267
> 
> 
> That sucks. I would be seething too.
> 
> 
> I'd call back and try a new conversation with a different csr.
> 
> 
> If that doesn't work...
> 
> Detail your situation in a complaint.
> 
> http://www.nyc.gov/html/doitt/html/c...ice_form.shtml



Call TWC back and request specifically to speak with a "BILLING SUPERVISOR for a problem that has not been resolved." They will transfer you to a department head, explain the issue with the problem you had getting the fight and have the supervisor give you a credit. My division was always very good with that. You should also ask the billing supervisor to please make note of the conversation on their computer system. They should be able to do that as well. Say to the supervisor, "I called several times when I couldn't get the fight, requesting a credit, got my bill three weeks later, with no credit, called back and the CSR's said they have no record of the credit for the fight on my account. What can I do about this?"


In the meantime, pay the parts of your bill that are not in question. Deduct the fee for the fight, sending a letter with your statement that the issue is being investigated. (Talk to the supervisor first.) This keeps your account in good standing. Include the dollar amount and the PPV event being investigated in your letter as well as, your name, phone-number, account#, and e-mail address in your letter.


If the conversation with the supervisor appears good, you may want to ask if there is a direct number where you can contact them with other billing concerns that may arise. If not, see if you can get their name and company ID# for reference for other billing questions in the future. Than if you have a problem in the future, you could contact the supervisor directly.


If that doesn't work, (it may take about 5 business days for the credit to appear on your statement,) you can file a complaint with the Better Business Bureau online. HOWEVER, DON'T SAY YOU PLAN TO DO THAT WHEN YOU CALL. This is only if you do not get a service credit for the fight on your bill. The supervisors have been very helpful, so hopefully this should take care of it.


Jack


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/16754267
> 
> 
> That sucks. I would be seething too.
> 
> 
> I'd call back and try a new conversation with a different csr.
> 
> 
> If that doesn't work...
> 
> Detail your situation in a complaint.
> 
> http://www.nyc.gov/html/doitt/html/c...ice_form.shtml



Perfect advice, although I'd go first to DOITT. Make sure to make it very simple, just state the facts with no vitriol... you'll get a much better response from them that way.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/16755302
> 
> 
> The TWC installer said the same thing to me - Tivo looks better than TWC boxes!



A fairly visually observant friend just got a HDC to replace his HD and he says PQ was slightly better with the HDC.


----------



## Slikkster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/16720970
> 
> 
> This is what the original poster did and it corrected the problemsped up the channel changing process. However, I prefer to enable all signals and allow for either my display, or my receiver, to do all converting. It might be slower when changing channels but my equipment does a much better job than the STB, giving me a better picture.



Normally I would set my 8300HD to output 1080i only, but on my 5-year old Panny Plasma, I get grey sidebars on 480i channels when fed a 1080i-only signal, and I prefer black sidebars. So, I've enabled 480i for that purpose. I'm still mostly in the 700+ channel range anyway, so the issue doesn't come up often.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slikkster* /forum/post/16759369
> 
> 
> Normally I would set my 8300HD to output 1080i only, but on my 5-year old Panny Plasma, I get grey sidebars on 480i channels when fed a 1080i-only signal, and I prefer black sidebars. So, I've enabled 480i for that purpose. I'm still mostly in the 700+ channel range anyway, so the issue doesn't come up often.



8300HD only has grey sidebars. The 8300HDC has three options, one being black, not sure about the new sammy but I assume it is the same navigator running on that box


----------



## Slikkster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/16759639
> 
> 
> 8300HD only has grey sidebars. The 8300HDC has three options, one being black, not sure about the new sammy but I assume it is the same navigator running on that box



The sidebars are generated by the Panasonic Plasma, not the STB. The box, itself, is in pass-thru mode where 480i is concerned. Were I to put the 8300HD in 1080i output only, yes, I'd get faster channel changing between 480i and 1080i stations, but I'd be limited to grey sidebars on 4:3 formatting on the 480i channels. I've tested this every which way imaginable. Setting the 8300HD to output both 480i and 1080i lets the Panny's black sidebar options work.


----------



## kwitel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16758925
> 
> 
> Perfect advice, although I'd go first to DOITT. Make sure to make it very simple, just state the facts with no vitriol... you'll get a much better response from them that way.



What does DOITT stand for?


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwitel* /forum/post/16754189
> 
> 
> I am so angry right now I can barely type.
> 
> Once again, I had a problem with my service, spoke to a customer representative and was given a credit (for UFC fight that I could not watch).
> 
> Jump ahead three weeks to get my bill, whatdya know? No credit.
> 
> 
> I call TWC.
> 
> They have no record of the credit AND ZERO record that I ever called and complained in the first place! (mind you I called twice on the night of the fight and, spent two hours on the phone with various people the following day).
> 
> 
> I am convinced these people couldnt give a **** about their customers in NYC due to their relative monopoly.
> 
> 
> What recourse does someone like me now have?
> 
> 
> I order UFC fight EVERY month!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/16754267
> 
> 
> That sucks. I would be seething too.
> 
> 
> I'd call back and try a new conversation with a different csr.
> 
> 
> If that doesn't work...
> 
> Detail your situation in a complaint.
> 
> http://www.nyc.gov/html/doitt/html/c...ice_form.shtml





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwitel* /forum/post/16760710
> 
> 
> What does DOITT stand for?



Sometimes, I really think I'm on everyone's ignore list....
http://www.nyc.gov/html/doitt/html/c...ice_form.shtml 



> Quote:
> The New York City Department of Information Technology and Telecommunications (DoITT) oversees the City's use of existing and emerging technologies in government operations, and its delivery of services to the public. DoITT works to improve the government's efficiency through technology, and to make communication with the government straightforward and clear.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/16760748
> 
> 
> Sometimes, I really think I'm on everyone's ignore list....



By The way Riverside-Guy, I've noticed, in a couple of different threads, that you are curious about TCM HD.












> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16688468
> 
> 
> Ah, first time I've read this. Makes 2 HD channels I REALLY want, BBC-A HD and TCM HD.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/16691261
> 
> 
> Check this thread out for up to the minute info regarding the launch of TCMHD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1152849


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/16760809
> 
> 
> By The way Riverside-Guy, I've noticed, in a couple of different threads, that you are curious about TCM HD.



Thanks... caught 2 posts, one saying Comcast-Seattle, the other TWC-Rochester NY launching in the first week of August. Nothing on our channel changes page. It'll probably hit SI by years end, then spaced 6 months apart, hit Brooklyn, the in Queens, then about 2+ years from now make it's way into Manhattan. Oh, probably south Manhattan followed 6 months later by northern Manhattan.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16760844
> 
> 
> Thanks... caught 2 posts, one saying Comcast-Seattle, the other TWC-Rochester NY launching in the first week of August. Nothing on our channel changes page. It'll probably hit SI by years end, then spaced 6 months apart, hit Brooklyn, the in Queens, then about 2+ years from now make it's way into Manhattan. Oh, probably south Manhattan followed 6 months later by northern Manhattan.










At this rate, you and I will probably be watching it via FIOS.


----------



## HDTV Dude

TWCNY just posted another channel change update and still no word about any of the Viacom HD channels we been expecting for several months now.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV Dude* /forum/post/16762187
> 
> 
> TWCNY just posted another channel change update and still no word about any of the Viacom HD channels we been expecting for several months now.



It is a very interesting update though.


I didn't realize how different the Analog channel lineups were in the respective NYC regions.... that explains why so many analog channels are black screens (as indicated non my old trusty spreadsheet) - just about every single channel i have indicated as "black screen" is an active analog channel somewhere....


This may be leading to something.... can't believe it took this long to straighten out...



> Quote:
> The following changes are planned:
> 
> 
> Effective on or about August 19, 2009 we will no longer carry Azteca America (ch. 807). In Brooklyn and Queens it will no longer be carried on ch. 67 and 807.
> 
> 
> Effective on or about August 19, 2009 in Southern Manhattan we will no longer carry UNTV on ch. 78. This service will remain on ch. 167 as a digital service and in Brooklyn and Queens Chinese Prime will move from 78 to 67.
> 
> 
> Effective on or about August 19, 2009, for customers with cable ready TV’s and TV’s directly connected to cable without a cable box (“direct hookups”) we will make the following changes: In Southern Manhattan we will move WPXN from 3 to 31, WNJU from 8 to 47, WXTV from 12 to 41, Food Network from 14 to 50, TBS from 22 to 8, QVC from 55 to 60, WFUT from 57 to 68, WMBC from 65 to 63, WLNY from 68 to 55, and the leased access channel from 99 to 35. We will no longer carry CSPAN 2 (ch. 64) and UNTV (ch. 97) on the direct connect lineup. In Northern Manhattan we will move TBS from 22 to 8, WMBC from 65 to 63, and QVC from 69 to 60. We will no longer carry CSPAN 2 (ch. 39)) on the direct connect lineup. In Brooklyn, Woodside, Elmhurst, and Maspeth we will move NY1 from 3 to 10, WPXN from 8 to 31, WXTV from 10 to 41, WNJU from 12 to 47, ShopNBC from 34 to 70, WLNY from 62 to 55, TBS from 63 to 8, WFUT from 64 to 68, Food Network 67 to 50, TV Guide from 68 to 18, WMBC from 69 to 63 and CSPAN from 70 to 6. In Queens, including Jamaica we will move WLNY from 11 to 55, WNYW from 15 to 5, WABC from 17 to 7, TBS from 18 to 8, WPIX from 21 to 11, WNET from 23 to 13, ShopNBC from 45 to 70, CSPAN from 54 to 6, WPXN from 56 to 31, QVC from 57 to 60, WXTV from 59 to 41, WNJU from 60 to 47, TV Guide from 63 to 18, WLIW from 69 to 21 and Food Network from 78 to 50. In Mount Vernon we will move WFUT from 10 to 68, WLIW from 12 to 21, WPXN from 14 to 31, WEDW from 15 to 72, WXTV from 16 to 41, WNJU from 17 to 47, Food Network from 19 to 50, News12 from 20 to 12, WMBC from 21 to 63, WRNN from 23 to 19, QVC from 24 to 60, and EWTN from 95 to 35.


----------



## margoba

OT: Anybody know if the 23rd St store is open on Friday, July 3rd?


Thanks,

-barry


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/16762346
> 
> 
> It is a very interesting update though.
> 
> 
> I didn't realize how different the Analog channel lineups were in the respective NYC regions.... that explains why so many analog channels are black screens (as indicated non my old trusty spreadsheet) - just about every single channel i have indicated as "black screen" is an active analog channel somewhere....
> 
> 
> This may be leading to something.... can't believe it took this long to straighten out...



What struck me is all of them are said to be on "direct hookup" sans cable STB.


Except most of them seem not to function on said "direct hookup." All I've ever seen is 2-13. BTW, I have raw cable hooked into an aux input on my TV... if the STB fails I'm ready for a few channels. Hmmmm, now that I think about it, maybe I should do another scan... could they have opened up all those channels which for sure were scrambled at one point?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16764519
> 
> 
> What struck me is all of them are said to be on "direct hookup" sans cable STB.
> 
> 
> Except most of them seem not to function on said "direct hookup." All I've ever seen is 2-13. BTW, I have raw cable hooked into an aux input on my TV... if the STB fails I'm ready for a few channels. Hmmmm, now that I think about it, maybe I should do another scan... could they have opened up all those channels which for sure were scrambled at one point?



you only get 2-13? then you may want o make sure your tv is set to "cable" instead of "antenna"


----------



## JeffMoney

I currently have the 8300hdc was thinking of switching to the samsung 3090 but is it worth it? does the samsung have a bigger Hard drive to store Hd programming and by how much ...hrs?


----------



## dad1153

From Fredfa's "Hot Off The Press" thread on the 'HDTV Programming' page:

*HDTV Notes*
*Dish, Time Warner Cable In New York Next For MSNBC HD*
*Rollouts Will Continue In July For HD Version Of News Service*

By Mike Reynolds, *Multichannel News* - July 3rd, 2009


MSNBC HD, which came out of the gate with launches on systems owned by 10 distributors on June 29, will debut on Dish Network and within Time Warner Cable's Big Apple footprint in July.


According to NBC Universal officials, Dish Network will extend the enhanced version of MSNBC nationally this month.


For its part, Time Warner Cable, which bowed the news service's HD feed on its systems serving Syracuse and Binghamton, N.Y. on June 29, is slated to open MSNBC HD to its customers in the New York City boroughs of Manhattan, Brooklyn, Queens and Staten Island on July 22.


Bend Broadband is among the other distributors scheduled to add MSNBC HD in August -- at which time it is expected to be available in 11 million homes -- and everything after.


MSNBC has been planning its migration to the high-definition since moving from Secaucus, N.J., into NBCU headquarters at 30 Rockefeller Plaza since October 2007.


Featuring new shows, The Meeting With Dylan Ratigan from 9-11 a.m., and an hour hosted by health guru Dr. Nancy Snyderman at noon, MSNBC HD, in addition to the aforementioned Time Warner Cable launches in upstate New York, rolled June 29 out on systems owned by distributors Armstrong (Ohio), Atlantic Telephone Membership Corp., Beld, Burlington Telecom, Click Network, Columbia Power & Water Systems, Horry Telephone Cooperative, Massillon Cable and Cablevision, throughout the New York DMA (where it holds exclusivity preventing Verizon FiOS and AT&T U-verse from offering the news service in either the standard- or high-definition format).

http://www.multichannel.com/article/...r_MSNBC_HD.php


----------



## kwitel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/16760748
> 
> 
> Sometimes, I really think I'm on everyone's ignore list....
> http://www.nyc.gov/html/doitt/html/c...ice_form.shtml



Nobody's ignoring you; what does this really do for me?

Go to the bottom of a list of another 100,000 complaints?


BTW-anyone having problems with Showtime?


----------



## jm4duryea




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwitel* /forum/post/16767526
> 
> 
> Nobody's ignoring you; what does this really do for me?
> 
> Go to the bottom of a list of another 100,000 complaints?



A complaint to Doitt solved my problem. I had a problem with my premium onDemands and channel 699 not working. Had 2 technician visits, each resulting in "it's not your box" will refer to engineering. Problem was never referred or noted on my record. Each time technician closed out my problem, indicating "resolved". Finally, based on recommendation of this forum I made a Doitt complaint. That same afternoon, TWC agent to called me. Still took them a while to fix the problem, but DoItt got TWC to take ownership of my problem. Also got me a $75 credit on my bill. So as far as I'm concerned, DoiItt works.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/16766287
> 
> 
> you only get 2-13? then you may want o make sure your tv is set to "cable" instead of "antenna"



There are 2 inputs, they are marked "antenna 1" and "antenna 2." One is subtitled "cable" and the other "antenna." Far as I understand the manual, they both do exactly the same thing. Keep in mind, my TV tuner is NOT a QAM one. I'll do a new scan on both to see what's up...


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jm4duryea* /forum/post/16769307
> 
> 
> A complaint to Doitt solved my problem. I had a problem with my premium onDemands and channel 699 not working. Had 2 technician visits, each resulting in "it's not your box" will refer to engineering. Problem was never referred or noted on my record. Each time technician closed out my problem, indicating "resolved". Finally, based on recommendation of this forum I made a Doitt complaint. That same afternoon, TWC agent to called me. Still took them a while to fix the problem, but DoItt got TWC to take ownership of my problem. Also got me a $75 credit on my bill. So as far as I'm concerned, DoiItt works.



Indeed it does... in large part because the complaints get routed to PR, not (non)customer service. Just be polite and to the point with no editorializing and that should get most issues resolved.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Just got a bill... no flyer or anything in it about the coming MDN upload, wondering what's up with that?


There was a new channel lineup brochure... interesting. HDXtra lists ONLY MGM and Smithsonian, not even MAV. No mention that it also includes the "Digital Sports" tier as Berk has told us... but that tier is worth 10 SD channels and 4 HD ones, and seems completely aimed at a real sports junkie who wants to see sports outside the local pro teams (mostly college anyway). Far as I can tell, most all out of market pro sports have their own pay channels (well, except for NFLN, and we all know about that saga).


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16769360
> 
> 
> There are 2 inputs, they are marked "antenna 1" and "antenna 2." One is subtitled "cable" and the other "antenna." Far as I understand the manual, they both do exactly the same thing. Keep in mind, my TV tuner is NOT a QAM one. I'll do a new scan on both to see what's up...



Well a QAM tuner has nothing to do with analog channels in this case.

http://www.jneuhaus.com/fccindex/cablech.html 


Take a look at that chart.

('standard' = cable freqencies; 'broadcast' = OTA frequencies)


You may need to check a menu setting... but if you're tv is set to assume the channels coming in from the coax are "antenna" channels, it will only find channels 2-6 and 7-13 (since they are set at the same frequency range) - all other channels are at different frequencies.


So yes, there is a very big difference between "cable" and "antenna" (you may also notice that "cable" can go up to 125 on the tv, while "antenna" only goes to 80.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16769405
> 
> 
> Just got a bill... no flyer or anything in it about the coming MDN upload, wondering what's up with that?
> 
> 
> There was a new channel lineup brochure... interesting. HDXtra lists ONLY MGM and Smithsonian, not even MAV. No mention that it also includes the "Digital Sports" tier as Berk has told us... but that tier is worth 10 SD channels and 4 HD ones, and seems completely aimed at a real sports junkie who wants to see sports outside the local pro teams (mostly college anyway). Far as I can tell, most all out of market pro sports have their own pay channels (well, except for NFLN, and we all know about that saga).



sure its mostly college...


but it also includes Tennis Channel.... NBATV... NHL Network...

(and I'm still getting GAMEHD)


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16758925
> 
> 
> Perfect advice, although I'd go first to DOITT. Make sure to make it very simple, just state the facts with no vitriol... you'll get a much better response from them that way.



In my experience, if you talk to the CSRs with no vitriol, you have better chance at getting what you want.


----------



## kwitel

For some reason when I turn my equipment on, the volume starts at a very high level and then within 2-5 seconds, drops down to the normal volume that I had previously left it at.


I am using an Onkyo SR304 receiver via Optical cables.

Never had this issue with my SA boxes; any idea what the culprit might be?
****(thanks to everyone for the responses regarding my issue with TWC and that UFC fight credit. Will use the DOITT and see what happens).*


----------



## pamnyc2010

Can someone please post the best settings for the Scientific Atlanta 4250 HD box?


I'm using an HDMI connection from box to --> Denon AVR 1909 to --> HDMI to TV. The TV is Samsung LN46A650 1080P/120Hz.


Again, I'm trying to get the best possible performance given this equipment. Please be detailed as I'm not too technical.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## krk3561

How does it work to get updated boxes there? Do you just bring your old ones to upgrade to the new boxes or do you need to call ahead? Do you have to provide some reason why you would like to exchange?


I had a new install but I got some really old beat up H3050's (non-dvr) that I would like to change out to whatever new box of the moment is. Any suggestions?


Thanks.


----------



## adrman

Just take them in. They don't care. However, I noticed when I exchanged my SA8300HD for the Samsung 3090, that if someone didn't specify what box they wanted, the reps were handing out the SA8300HDC. They had plenty of 3090s in stock though.


----------



## jm4duryea

Each day, there are periods of time when the audio is completely missing from the Tennis Channed HD, ie Channel 465. However, the audio is fine on their SD counterpart, Ch 455. Anyone have this problem too? Any ideas of the cause? I know if I call TWC, they'll send a tech and I won't be able to demonstrate, since the problem is intermittent. BTW, I have the 8300HDC.


----------



## al0137

Well, I'm finally ready to switch out my 8400HD for a new box. Been holding on to my Passport for as long as I could but with Navigator being forced upon us, it's time to do it. Had the HDC w/ Navigator for about a week a year and half ago and I...just...couldn't...deal. Anyway, a few questions for those of you who had switched out your box at 23rd...


1.) I live in Brooklyn - will they allow me to switch? (I've read customers in Queens weren't "allowed" in posts I've read about a month ago.. but don't know if this applies to Bklyn).


2.) Do I have to call and "set it up" first? I know some CSR's at the store get snippy if you haven't called in to the main center or whatever..


3.) How will I know if the 3090 I get is the 160gig or 320gig HDD? I'd like a 320 obviously. Is there something identifiable on the box/receiver that will help me walk out with the right box?


4.) I'm planning to do this today (7/8/09) - has anyone confirmed stock @ 23rd within the past week?



Thanks - austin


----------



## adrman

1) not sure

2) no

3) Just look through the top of the unit at the drive. Mine clearly says 160gb on top.

4) As of Monday am, there were plenty.


----------



## ANGEL 35

I have t he Samsung 3090. There is no display on the front of this box to tell you what output resolution you have on the box. The 8300HDC has it you can look on the front and see what resolution it is playing. How can you do this on 3090, with out going to the menus??. Can it be done???


----------



## ANGEL 35

Any?one?


----------



## jin kim

What non DVR boxes are currently available? Any with firewire?


----------



## ANGEL 35

The Samsung 3050 is a non DVR cable box You can get it at 23st. I dont know if it has firewire


----------



## krk3561

The 3050 does have firewire. What is it used for?


----------



## krk3561

Picked up a 3090 today, 160gb...


----------



## hdtvfan2005

Queens got MDN today which replaced Passport. This was only on the 3250HD so Navigator is going to eventually replace Passport.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdtvfan2005* /forum/post/16796997
> 
> 
> Queens got MDN today which replaced Passport. This was only on the 3250HD so Navigator is going to eventually replace Passport.



I'm not home; can anyone verify this sad news?


On another note, I don't know if it has anything to do with the MDN switchover but my TW phone and internet has been crapping out the last few days. I have to constantly reboot the modem to get the phone up and running again. I have a tech call for Saturday.


----------



## hdtvfan2005

I got this info from a TWC-NYC employee who works as a tech.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdtvfan2005* /forum/post/16797062
> 
> 
> I got this info from a TWC-NYC employee who works as a tech.



Not doubting you, just looking for feedback.


----------



## hdtvfan2005

I used to have a 3250HD running MDN and it was pretty good but there were times when it got crabby and needed a reboot. Don't run it on an old Pioneer box, SA 2000-3100 or a 8000/8000HD DVR.


----------



## OSUBuckly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *al0137* /forum/post/16787954
> 
> 
> 1.) I live in Brooklyn - will they allow me to switch? (I've read customers in Queens weren't "allowed" in posts I've read about a month ago.. but don't know if this applies to Bklyn).



Wait, I live in Queens. We aren't "allowed" to switch the boxes? Can somebody throw a link up to an explanation for this?


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OSUBuckly* /forum/post/16797937
> 
> 
> Wait, I live in Queens. We aren't "allowed" to switch the boxes? Can somebody throw a link up to an explanation for this?



You can go to the Queens Center and switch boxes, you're allowed, as long as they have them available.


----------



## hdtvfan2005

TWC NYC is using v2.4.4-16 which is the latest stable version of MDN. San Diego and Charlotte are likely testing an even newer version that has less bugs and maybe new features.


----------



## nyctveng

i have a contact there that tells me there is major headend consolidation so a consistent frequency allocation is vital. there are "headends" thoughout the city which will serve as backups to each other. there are a lot of advantages to this operationally.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/16762346
> 
> 
> It is a very interesting update though.
> 
> 
> I didn't realize how different the Analog channel lineups were in the respective NYC regions.... that explains why so many analog channels are black screens (as indicated non my old trusty spreadsheet) - just about every single channel i have indicated as "black screen" is an active analog channel somewhere....
> 
> 
> This may be leading to something.... can't believe it took this long to straighten out...


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/16799285
> 
> 
> i have a contact there that tells me there is major headend consolidation so a consistent frequency allocation is vital. there are "headends" thoughout the city which will serve as backups to each other. there are a lot of advantages to this operationally.



i figured that this is where they were heading....


I just cant believe it took this long...


I guess there were many old grandfathered contracts that had to be "sorted out" thanks to division takeovers over the last 15-20 years.


----------



## hdtvfan2005

One person just got MDN on his 3250HD and he seems to think it's ok but just slower. It does have a few quirks.


----------



## G1Ravage

I still have Passport. Will keep you informed over the next few days.


----------



## coreynyc

I just realized that my Sammy 3090 doesn't do on screen caller ID and I don't see where to activate it in the settings. Any thoughts on how I can turn it "on"?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/16802246
> 
> 
> I just realized that my Sammy 3090 doesn't do on screen caller ID and I don't see where to activate it in the settings. Any thoughts on how I can turn it "on"?



Far as I know, this is a function that needs to be "activated" by the head end before it works. Call them...


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G1Ravage* /forum/post/16800730
> 
> 
> I still have Passport. Will keep you informed over the next few days.



Please everyone, when you say you have or don't have it, ya GHOTTA say what box you have! G1 says in his sig it's a 8300HD which means a DVR... it seems the non DVR boxes may be getting it first.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/16797048
> 
> 
> I'm not home; can anyone verify this sad news?
> 
> 
> On another note, I don't know if it has anything to do with the MDN switchover but my TW phone and internet has been crapping out the last few days. I have to constantly reboot the modem to get the phone up and running again. I have a tech call for Saturday.



Same here, going on for about 2-3 weeks now. I too have an appointment for tomorrow. I am in midtown east. On the rr website, S Nanhattan has been red for weeks now but the CSR said I should not be affected but you know how dumb they are


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/16802625
> 
> 
> Same here, going on for about 2-3 weeks now. I too have an appointment for tomorrow. I am in midtown east. On the rr website, S Nanhattan has been red for weeks now but the CSR said I should not be affected but you know how dumb they are



FWIW, not seeing this issue out of Man North.


----------



## dampfnudel

In Oct. 2007, I upgraded to HD service and got a SA 4250 with the MDN software, which at the time was new. Two months later, I had enough with this buggy piece of crap and had it swapped out for an older SA 3250 with Passport. Anyway, on Tuesday (July 7th) when I turned my HDTV on, the blue Mystro screen appeared and I knew I was about experience MDN, part II. However, it looks like my 3250 didn't want to go with the flow because it kept rebooting.


Next day, the TW guy comes and swaps it out for the 4250 with MDN. Well, it's 2 days later and so far so good. While I'm not seeing "Please Wait" every time I try to change the channel like I did two years ago, it takes about a second longer to respond to my inputs that the Passport software. Two years ago it took several seconds to change and a few times the screen even froze. Anyway, I'm glad to get the better-looking, higher resolution guide back as well as the black sidebars on the SD channels as opposed to those ugly gray sidebars with the Passport software.


If anything changes, I'll post it.


----------



## hdtvfan2005

To all you MDN users do you get the HD VOD channels?


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16802733
> 
> 
> FWIW, not seeing this issue out of Man North.



Service appointment fixed my problems. He got into some diagnostic on the hdc i never saw before using a combo of buttons on the front, anyone know how to get there? He would not tell me. They checked my signal and replaced my cable modem. Phone and internet are back to normal now. He even had a spare remote control to replace the one I keep dropping lol


----------



## hdtvfan2005

One benefit of MDN is that you now get the HD VOD channels. Enjoy!


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/16808393
> 
> 
> Service appointment fixed my problems.



The morons never showed up this morning for _my_ service call.







They said they cancelled it because it was an area problem and they fixed it.







I haven't had a problem today, maybe everything is ok but I'm pretty pissed off that I wasted the morning waiting for them to show up. And I wanted them to check the modem and the signal strength regardless of the area problem. Typical.







Anyway, they took a couple of bucks (and I literally mean about $2) off my bill and gave me two premiums that I don't already have (and probably won't even watch) free for a month. They suck.


----------



## Satch Man

Sounds like the Navigator rollout for New Yorkers has begun,


Yea, I learned that on those SA boxes, the 4000 series do well with Navigator. It looks like they may be doing the non-DVR's first. 2.4.4-16 is a very stable MDN build. That's good. Have you noticed anything like a faster more smoother transition than what you had from Passport in terms of scrolling? On mine, I could go out to about 3-4 days and than their might be a half-second pause, but nothing major. Note that for me, I have an SA-8300 DVR box.


I assume that the conversions are happing in the wee hours of the morning. It seems that most people are sleeping when the change-over happens. I have no recollection of anyone getting Navigator downloaded during the daytime hours, but the local divisions as I understand make that call.


Jack


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16802409
> 
> 
> Far as I know, this is a function that needs to be "activated" by the head end before it works. Call them...



Correct,


You can either call TWC for Caller ID on TV activation or wait about 24 hours (on average) for it to appear on your box. Remember that in order to get Caller ID on TV, you must have BOTH TW-Digital Cable and TW-Digital Phone.


Jack


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/16809385
> 
> 
> The morons never showed up this morning for _my_ service call.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They said they cancelled it because it was an area problem and they fixed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had a problem today, maybe everything is ok but I'm pretty pissed off that I wasted the morning waiting for them to show up. And I wanted them to check the modem and the signal strength regardless of the area problem. Typical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, they took a couple of bucks (and I literally mean about $2) off my bill and gave me two premiums that I don't already have (and probably won't even watch) free for a month. They suck.



Hmmm, I thought it was a free month on the whole bill if they missed a scheduled appointment? Of course, you HAD to call and complain to get it... yes it did happen to me once upon a time.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Satch Man* /forum/post/16810949
> 
> 
> Correct,
> 
> 
> You can either call TWC for Caller ID on TV activation or wait about 24 hours (on average) for it to appear on your box. Remember that in order to get Caller ID on TV, you must have BOTH TW-Digital Cable and TW-Digital Phone.
> 
> 
> Jack



AND either MDN or ODN!


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16811531
> 
> 
> Hmmm, I thought it was a free month on the whole bill if they missed a scheduled appointment? Of course, you HAD to call and complain to get it... yes it did happen to me once upon a time.



I had that argument with them. They told me that they left a message







on Friday regarding their cancellation. I gave them four numbers to find me. They never left a message.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/16811618
> 
> 
> I had that argument with them. They told me that they left a message
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on Friday regarding their cancellation. I gave them four numbers to find me. They never left a message.



I'd file a DOITT complaint... whole you MAY not get the full month, they'll give you something more than what you already got.


If you don't have the triple play, they will try and give you "such a deal" you'll be almost forced into it. I got the phone service for, get this, 5 bucks over my double play price. Not only that, but they said I'd get it for 10 bucks the second year, so it was a 24 month deal.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16811628
> 
> 
> I'd file a DOITT complaint... whole you MAY not get the full month, they'll give you something more than what you already got...



I appreciate your good advice but I don't think I'll come at em with _all guns a-blazing_ for this situation. They made a fair restitution. However, if my phone/internet craps out in the near future, everything is on file, in their systemthen I'll hit them with the full arsenal.


----------



## krk3561

When I called the other day to add a dvr box they gave me a free month of Cinemax, and a free year of showtime for some reason


----------



## coreynyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16802409
> 
> 
> Far as I know, this is a function that needs to be "activated" by the head end before it works. Call them...





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Satch Man* /forum/post/16810949
> 
> 
> Correct,
> 
> 
> You can either call TWC for Caller ID on TV activation or wait about 24 hours (on average) for it to appear on your box. Remember that in order to get Caller ID on TV, you must have BOTH TW-Digital Cable and TW-Digital Phone.
> 
> 
> Jack



Thanks, I'll give them a call.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krk3561* /forum/post/16813684
> 
> 
> When I called the other day to add a dvr box they gave me a free month of Cinemax, and a free year of showtime for some reason



Read about the free YEAR of SHO elsewhere. I see movie channel promotions at the heart of it all... I was paying 35 for 3, now I'm paying 30 for 4. There's a promotion of HBO and Cinemax for the price of HBO alone. All these promotions are great, but many do get suckered because at some point, the good prices go away. I think they are COUNTING that many will simply not call and stop service, having grown very used to it.


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16811531
> 
> 
> Hmmm, I thought it was a free month on the whole bill if they missed a scheduled appointment? Of course, you HAD to call and complain to get it... yes it did happen to me once upon a time.



They used to have it where if they didn't show up or were late for an appointment you got a $20 credit on your bill. You had to call to complain though. That was one of the big promotional things about cable 5-10 years ago. Other cable companies did it as well:

_"We will be on time for your service appointment or we will credit your account $20."_


Jack


----------



## Douglasy

Hi. First post. I'm in Manhattan, with TWCNYC running an 8300HDC box to an SD tv, and was wondering if anyone else was having problems getting the closed captioning running through the cable box (i.e. using their system, not your tv's). It does not work for me regardless of the output settings.


I had a tech come and look and he indicated it was a known software issue, but the central office claims up and down it is not so.


I was curious about your experiences. Thanks! I can't find anything on point in the forum search. (If it matters, ODN 3.1.0_11)


----------



## peterlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16811531
> 
> 
> Hmmm, I thought it was a free month on the whole bill if they missed a scheduled appointment? Of course, you HAD to call and complain to get it... yes it did happen to me once upon a time.



It was until the Bloomberg administration wrote up the TV/internet franchise agreement for Verizon and reduced the penalty to the pittance that it is now. It cited "competition" as the reason why the month free penalty was no longer needed.










The reduced penalty for Verizon then got carried over to all the other cable companies. You also have Bloomberg to thank for allowing TWC to charge you a fee every time you alter your service.


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Douglasy* /forum/post/16818192
> 
> 
> Hi. First post. I'm in Manhattan, with TWCNYC running an 8300HDC box to an SD tv, and was wondering if anyone else was having problems getting the closed captioning running through the cable box (i.e. using their system, not your tv's). It does not work for me regardless of the output settings.
> 
> 
> I had a tech come and look and he indicated it was a known software issue, but the central office claims up and down it is not so.
> 
> 
> I was curious about your experiences. Thanks! I can't find anything on point in the forum search. (If it matters, ODN 3.1.0_11)



I had a similar problem with an SA-8300 HD (MDN, NO C) box hooked up an SDTV as well, for years the HD did not work. We bought an HDMI cable for our HD set and with the HDMI cable, the box's CC worked great. The cable in the back was very outdated.


HDMI cable will not work with SD TV's, but I would look into getting some different cable back there. You might want to try some brand new component cable or S-video cable. Please note that IF YOU DO GET AN HD SET, you will need component cables or HDMI cable. HDMI cable is recommended for best quality.


S-VIDEO CABLE AND COAXIAL CABLE DO NOT WORK ON HD SETS. You have these choices to try:


1.) Get new COMPONENT CABLES (as in purchase new ones) They will still work with HD sets OR.


2.) Get new S-Video cable and hook it up to the box. Again S-Video will not work if you get an HDTV. If you get an HDTV, you MUST use component cables or switch to HDMI cable.


3.) Hook up the new cables and now reboot your box, if CC still does not work, with the new cables hooked up, call another TWC tech, it could be a box issue.


4.) On the other hand, you could save up for an HDTV, ($600-1200 on average) get the HDMI cable ($15-20 on average) hook up the HDTV to the HDMI cable and see if box CC works. (This happened to me, and like I said it did work.)


5.) What is the brand of TV you have? In very rare cases, the TV sometimes just does not pick up the CC signals from the box. My original SD TV was a Toshiba on my SA-8300HD Navigator box. I still have the same box, but now with HDMI cable hooked up to a 42" HDTV, a Samsung and CC works fine.


My first hunch is you need a better cable indicated above. Get that first, than if that doesn't work, another tech with a different box, if the tech visit and/or the different box with the new cable doesn't work. If that doesn't work, you have one of the #5 issues were your TV is the culprit. You would than have to use your factory TV remote to control the CC.


Does anyone else have an SDTV hooked up to an HDTV box where CC does not work?


Jack


----------



## John Mason

Closed captions don't appear on an 480i CRT TV connected to the coax RF output of my 8300HD STB (Passport, NYC's TWC). The on-screen electronic program guide does appear. Captions appear, when selected, on my Panasonic TH-65VX100U plasma also connected, via YPbPr, to the 8300HD. Hooked the plasma up with high-end HDMI cable (~9') initially, but found component cable (~9') delivered slightly better measured resolution, (spelled out in a sublink within the informal review linked above). -- John


----------



## JR_in_NYC

My 8300HD just powered down, and started counting down. Started at r44F and is still counting down. I have a feeling it might be the dreaded upgrade. Had to explain to my wife and hand her the pamphlet on what is going to happen. Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## JR_in_NYC

Oh no!! Bye Bye Passport. 8300HD just finished downloading and rebooted and got the dreaded Mystro screen!!!! Weird they pushed this at 10AM here in Park Slope. Still waiting for cable box to come up. It's still at 4 squares on the screen with -- -- on the cable box.


----------



## chopsueychris

Im getting MDN as well right now. I have an 8300hd... I'll miss you passport old buddy.


The front of the box has a code that started @ "r700" then counted down to 500 then added some letters to the countdown.

BTW I'm in Bayside, Queens.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JR_in_NYC* /forum/post/16822025
> 
> 
> Oh no!! Bye Bye Passport. 8300HD just finished downloading and rebooted and got the dreaded Mystro screen!!!! Weird they pushed this at 10AM here in Park Slope. Still waiting for cable box to come up. It's still at 4 squares on the screen with -- -- on the cable box.



Boy oh boy, it looks like it's finally started. I'd suggest everyone write down all their series recordings so at least you have a record.


Thought for sure it would be SI, then Brooklyn, then Queens, than Man No, then Man So, then the Bronx. Now I'm wondering if they'll hit Queens before Man??


----------



## chopsueychris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16822052
> 
> 
> Boy oh boy, it looks like it's finally started. I'd suggest everyone write down all their series recordings so at least you have a record.
> 
> 
> Thought for sure it would be SI, then Brooklyn, then Queens, than Man No, then Man So, then the Bronx. Now I'm wondering if they'll hit Queens before Man??



To late we've already been hit. Already rebooting the box and saw a screen saying my recordings were being formatted to a new format.

Mystro's initalizing.

bleh.

Wait, do I get hd vod now?


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16822052
> 
> 
> Boy oh boy, it looks like it's finally started. I'd suggest everyone write down all their series recordings so at least you have a record.
> 
> 
> Thought for sure it would be SI, then Brooklyn, then Queens, than Man No, then Man So, then the Bronx. Now I'm wondering if they'll hit Queens before Man??



JR is in Brooklyn and Chris is in Bayside.


----------



## JR_in_NYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JR_in_NYC* /forum/post/16822025
> 
> 
> Oh no!! Bye Bye Passport. 8300HD just finished downloading and rebooted and got the dreaded Mystro screen!!!! Weird they pushed this at 10AM here in Park Slope. Still waiting for cable box to come up. It's still at 4 squares on the screen with -- -- on the cable box.



Already annoyed. My wife and I were watching last nights Daily show/Colbert Report, and then the 8300HD rebooted. When the 8300HD came back up with Mystro, tried to fast forward using the jump 15 minutes, and it would not work. Anyone get this working on Mystro? Also noticed that some of my recordings didn't get transferred over. Will have to go over my series recordings.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JR_in_NYC* /forum/post/16822025
> 
> 
> Oh no!! Bye Bye Passport. 8300HD just finished downloading and rebooted and got the dreaded Mystro screen!!!! Weird they pushed this at 10AM here in Park Slope. Still waiting for cable box to come up. It's still at 4 squares on the screen with -- -- on the cable box.



Sorry to hear that. Hasn't happened in my neighborhood yet (North Flushing).


Funny thing is, while I'm reading about this unfortunate invasion, I hear loud construction noises outside my house. It keeps getting louder as if it is slowly moving towards me. I look out my front door and there is a huge Verizon bucket truck creeping up the street with a spool of fiber on the back.







There is a guy in the bucket running the fiber along the telephone lines from pole to pole. I asked them what's' up and they tell me that I am about a month or two away from full service. After they run this new fiber they will then splice us into the system. When I order FIOS they run the fiber right from the pole to my house. Woo Who! The sounds of TWC leaving the premises is emanating from my front door right now- what a great tune.


I'm a realist. I know I'll be jumping from one horrible corporate monster to another but I've had enough of TW. It's time to deal with a new villain.


----------



## KavMan

Ugh, I got upgraded.


Is this normal or is something wrong?


I've already gone through the message that my settings and recordings are being converted 3-4 times, it keeps rebooting and doing the same thing!


I have an external hd connected to the box. Keeps on looping the same thing.


Turn off the external and reboot and assume I've lost everything on the drive?


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KavMan* /forum/post/16822183
> 
> 
> Ugh, I got upgraded.



Everyone should list their location—for those of us keeping score.


----------



## KavMan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/16822216
> 
> 
> Everyone should list their location—for those of us keeping score.



I'm in Fresh Meadows NY


Box has already rebooted about 6 times and still goes to the converting page until it reboots again.


Pull the plug on the external or is this rebooting normal?


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/16822152
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that. Hasn't happened in my neighborhood yet (North Flushing).





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KavMan* /forum/post/16822183
> 
> 
> Ugh, I got upgraded.

















The jokes on me. I'm sitting here with my box off (what a jerk) waiting for it to reboot. I decided to turn it onIt already happened.


----------



## kwitel

Will these ever come in HD?


Also, anyone else have an audio issue when turning on their Sammy and related sound system?

My sound comes in super loud at first and then with in 2-3 seconds, drops down to normal levels.


Any fixes for this?


----------



## JR_in_NYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KavMan* /forum/post/16822228
> 
> 
> I'm in Fresh Meadows NY
> 
> 
> Box has already rebooted about 6 times and still goes to the converting page until it reboots again.
> 
> 
> Pull the plug on the external or is this rebooting normal?



KavMan, any luck? Luckily I didn't have much saved on the onboard HardDrive. My recordings converted ok. My series recordings got all fubarred. Any program that's not in the guide didn't get carried over, which sucks, ie. Big Love, NHL hockey, Ugly Betty, etc. Now I'll have to keep an eye out for these MIA shows, as well as tell my wife to keep an eye out too for her shows.


----------



## KavMan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JR_in_NYC* /forum/post/16822409
> 
> 
> KavMan, any luck? Luckily I didn't have much saved on the onboard HardDrive. My recordings converted ok. My series recordings got all fubarred. Any program that's not in the guide didn't get carried over, which sucks, ie. Big Love, NHL hockey, Ugly Betty, etc. Now I'll have to keep an eye out for these MIA shows, as well as tell my wife to keep an eye out too for her shows.




I shut off the power to the external hd after it rebooted for god knows how many times, then it went back to the converting screen but once it rebooted it was cycling through all these numbers, that didn't happen while the external was connected.


Now it's cycling through the #'s for a second time, so I'm still waiting...


Was this normal for you?


----------



## Digiti

Uneventful update to Navigator on my SA 8300HD this morning in Kew Gardens. All recorded programs and settings were carried over flawlessly. The software is much faster than I anticipated. I have none of the delays that my neighbors experience with this software on their newer Samsung non DVR boxes.


----------



## king of k1ngs

so do the shows that you have recorded on your box get transferred over or are they all erased? (i.e. True Blood that I recorded on Sunday)


----------



## MacAlert

So some users with the 8300HD already have Navigator. How does it run on the box? Is is slow to respond to commands or is everything as quick as it was with Passport?


----------



## scott_bernstein

Hmmm....this is not looking good for those of us who have external drives connected to our 8300HDs.


----------



## hdtvfan2005




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwitel* /forum/post/16822384
> 
> 
> Will these ever come in HD?
> 
> 
> Also, anyone else have an audio issue when turning on their Sammy and related sound system?
> 
> My sound comes in super loud at first and then with in 2-3 seconds, drops down to normal levels.
> 
> 
> Any fixes for this?



You must have either MDN or ODN to access the HD VOD channels.


----------



## brengibble

Forest Hills here, my 8300HD DVR got the new software. It did the conversion dance once, rebooted a couple of times, and the results are really freaky.


I have an external WD drive and a ton of season passes. All the season passes were retained, and all of the content on the external drive is still there and playable. BUT...somehow the new software managed to resurrect old programs that I had deleted ages ago! For example, I had recorded and then deleted an episode of the Office. The kicker is that that particular episode had been recorded back in 2007, because it has commercials for the upcoming release of The Bee Movie. Same thing for an episode of Dirty Sexy Money from the same era with a commercial for Michael Clayton. I seem to have about 103 recordings, all of which are labeled Unknown 33, Unknown 34, etc., in the playlist. I'll go through them and see if by any chance they were something I might still be glad of the opportunity to revisit, but geez, I feel a bit like my 8300HD has ghosts.


Other than those ghost programs, the other programs I expected to be there still are there.


One final observation, ymmv but I like the speed at which everything operates.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdtvfan2005* /forum/post/16823045
> 
> 
> You must have either MDN or ODN to access the HD VOD channels.



Which means everyone will have access to them soon enough.


----------



## KavMan

Even after taking off the external hd, the box is in a constant loop of the converting recordings screen, reboot, converting recordings screen reboot etc....


I was going to cancel TWC anyways after I was done grabbing the tons of stuff I still had on the externals. Looks like TWC made it easier for me and cheaper since I already had FIOS TV and phone.


Just got done getting the triple pack from FIOS, they'll be here tomorrow.


Wonder how many customers TWC pissed off with this upgrade? They should ask existing customers if they wanted this upgrade, instead of just ramming it down our throats and potentially effing up customers recordings.


----------



## Douglasy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Satch Man* /forum/post/16821164
> 
> 
> 
> S-VIDEO CABLE AND COAXIAL CABLE DO NOT WORK ON HD SETS. You have these choices to try:
> 
> 
> 
> 5.) What is the brand of TV you have? In very rare cases, the TV sometimes just does not pick up the CC signals from the box. My original SD TV was a Toshiba on my SA-8300HD Navigator box. I still have the same box, but now with HDMI cable hooked up to a 42" HDTV, a Samsung and CC works fine.
> 
> 
> My first hunch is you need a better cable indicated above. Get that first, than if that doesn't work, another tech with a different box, if the tech visit and/or the different box with the new cable doesn't work. If that doesn't work, you have one of the #5 issues were your TV is the culprit. You would than have to use your factory TV remote to control the CC.
> 
> 
> Does anyone else have an SDTV hooked up to an HDTV box where CC does not work?
> 
> 
> Jack



Thanks, Jack and John for your help:


I actually tested the SD hooked up via Component and S-video and still no captions but with video working fine. My CRT TV can handle the oversampling up to about 700 lines. The tech came in and swapped me out for the Sammy (SOOOOOO much faster), but still no captions on either component or svid. Guess I'll have to wait for the HDTV purchase and see if it works using hdmi.


To be clear, I can CC it to work using my TV's decoder, but was looking to have the box do it utilizing the digital captions stream (i.e. embedded in the box's video output stream), as it has the ability to do transparent backgrounds and cleaner fonts... It may just be an HDMI/RGB thing.


----------



## G1Ravage

I'm currently being MDN'd as well.


Strange that it's happening in the late-morning/early afternoon, isn't it?


I just woke up at 1:40 PM, went to the bathroom, and when I came back, noticed that the time display on my cable box was just a bunch of lines. Sometimes bouncing up and down. OH ****, I thought to myself.


I turned my TV on, and was greeted by a blue screen with white lettering telling me that my settings and recordings were being transfered to a new format, and that if this screen remains for more than 30 minutes, to call Customer Service.


So the blue screen says Converting recordings and Converting settings, with the time displayed, then it goes to boot, I get the Mystro screen, it says it's loading, then after a few bars, it goes dark, the time goes away, I get the bouncing lines again, and I get the blue screen telling me it's transfering my recordings and settings. This has happened over and over again at least five times since I turned the TV on.


I'll let you know if it ever finishes.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/16823140
> 
> 
> Which means everyone will have access to them soon enough.



*It's begun....*

_Soon, you will all be navigatored_


----------



## G1Ravage

Well, my box has failed me. It keeps cycling between the Mystro loading screen and the transferring settings and recordings. I just got off the phone with Customer Service. They tried sending a signal to my box to do...something, but didn't help. Their only response was to schedule an appointment to send a technician to my apartment....on SATURDAY.


On a whim, I asked the rep if it would hurt to unplug the box now and try a cold boot. She said sure, told me to unplug it, then she sent some more signals, told me to plug it back in, but got the same Mystro loading screen dancing with the transferring settings screen. It's on an endless loop.


I doubt they're going to be able to fix this on my box. They're probably just going to bring me another box. So now I lose Passport, my 8300HD, AND my recordings. Just wonderful.


----------



## hdtvfan2005




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G1Ravage* /forum/post/16823854
> 
> 
> Well, my box has failed me. It keeps cycling between the Mystro loading screen and the transferring settings and recordings. I just got off the phone with Customer Service. They tried sending a signal to my box to do...something, but didn't help. Their only response was to schedule an appointment to send a technician to my apartment....on SATURDAY.
> 
> 
> On a whim, I asked the rep if it would hurt to unplug the box now and try a cold boot. She said sure, told me to unplug it, then she sent some more signals, told me to plug it back in, but got the same Mystro loading screen dancing with the transferring settings screen. It's on an endless loop.
> 
> 
> I doubt they're going to be able to fix this on my box. They're probably just going to bring me another box. So now I lose Passport, my 8300HD, AND my recordings. Just wonderful.



They'll probably give you a SMT-H3090 and call it a day.


----------



## BkDude

Came home from work this afternoon and my box was off. Turn it on and boom - navigator!


One weirdness is, my season pass for the Daily show was changed to 8pm only instead of 11pm. And I had the Price Is Right which i've never season passed. My Countdown with Olbermann season pass was changed to the 10pm and 12am showings instead of 8pm. Everyone check your series recordings!


It seems quick enough but other than that I'm not sure how I feel about this yet...


In Fort Greene Brooklyn BTW.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/16823140
> 
> 
> Which means everyone will have access to them soon enough.



Looks like both Brooklyn & Queens got hit (think I saw one post from Queens where it hadn't happened yet). So all that remains is will Man No and Man So be hit at the same time and when?


Honestly, at this point I'd say "get it the frak over with already?"


Of course, they COULD have given us BBC-A HD along with the wrenching change... oh wait they CAN still do that, it launches on Monday.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16824738
> 
> 
> Looks like both Brooklyn & Queens got hit (think I saw one post from Queens where it hadn't happened yet). So all that remains is will Man No and Man So be hit at the same time and when?
> 
> 
> Honestly, at this point I'd say "get it the frak over with already?"
> 
> 
> Of course, they COULD have given us BBC-A HD along with the wrenching change... oh wait they CAN still do that, it launches on Monday.



I'm here in Jackson Hts...definitely not =thrilled= with the new format, but, i guess it will take some getting used to.


----------



## MrRetro

I got hit today, my HD channels are fine but the SD channels are coming in in a box format, a SQUARE box that I need to press the # button on the remote to expand them to the proper size EVERY TIME. I don't normally watch SD channels but my wife and kid do, and this is a little annoying.


----------



## Gravatar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brengibble* /forum/post/16823109
> 
> 
> I have an external WD drive and a ton of season passes. All the season passes were retained, and all of the content on the external drive is still there and playable. BUT...somehow the new software managed to resurrect old programs that I had deleted ages ago! For example, I had recorded and then deleted an episode of the Office. The kicker is that that particular episode had been recorded back in 2007, because it has commercials for the upcoming release of The Bee Movie. Same thing for an episode of Dirty Sexy Money from the same era with a commercial for Michael Clayton. I seem to have about 103 recordings, all of which are labeled Unknown 33, Unknown 34, etc., in the playlist. I'll go through them and see if by any chance they were something I might still be glad of the opportunity to revisit, but geez, I feel a bit like my 8300HD has ghosts.



I have an external drive, and I'm seeing the same thing. Stuff that I deleted last year reappeared with "Unknown" labels in the Show List screen. I guess this means that Passport was wasting space on the drive the whole time, since the drive was supposedly almost full before the update.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brengibble* /forum/post/16823109
> 
> 
> ...somehow the new software managed to resurrect old programs that I had deleted ages ago! For example, I had recorded and then deleted an episode of the Office. The kicker is that that particular episode had been recorded back in 2007, because it has commercials for the upcoming release of The Bee Movie. Same thing for an episode of Dirty Sexy Money from the same era with a commercial for Michael Clayton. I seem to have about 103 recordings, all of which are labeled Unknown 33, Unknown 34, etc., in the playlist. I'll go through them and see if by any chance they were something I might still be glad of the opportunity to revisit, but geez, I feel a bit like my 8300HD has ghosts.



Whew -- I'd take that situation any day (resurrected old programs + A WORKING EXTERNAL DRIVE) over losing everything on the drive! 8)


You can easily re-delete the old stuff!!!


----------



## Douglasy

Just discovered this by accident, not sure if it's posted:


If you hold down OK/Select on the remote for 8 seconds, then press the up arrow, it pops up a diagnostic overlay over whatever you're watching.


The diagnostics are complete, from HDD partitions and size to cable card serials to time on the current channel-- much more than on 996.


Tested on Sammy H-3090 with V2.4.9.2 software


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16824738
> 
> 
> Honestly, at this point I'd say "get it the frak over with already?"



100% with you on this one!


----------



## MacAlert

You know, Navigator on the 8300HD is visually more appealing then the one on the 3090. I like how the guide and info bar fades in and out rather then just appearing and disappearing. My mom seems to like the DVR functions.


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrRetro* /forum/post/16825025
> 
> 
> I got hit today, my HD channels are fine but the SD channels are coming in in a box format, a SQUARE box that I need to press the # button on the remote to expand them to the proper size EVERY TIME. I don't normally watch SD channels but my wife and kid do, and this is a little annoying.



Mr. Retro,


Check the Aspect Ratio on your box. Press Settings on your Remote and than left-right arrow key to the word "Display" and than select the proper output for your TV. For HD sets, it should be set to 16:9. Than on that some screen, you should be able to find a setting called "Picture Size" Select that to "Stretch" and this will allow SD channels to be rid of the side-bars.


Jack


----------



## Tresjolie9

I've been "navigatored," it looks like TWC has taken away The N!


I had one show programmed to record on it, Degrassi, and the scheduled recordings are gone, and the TV channel seems to have been erased from the lineup.


The show is still being shown on On Demand, strange!


----------



## heinriph

Bye bye Passport.


Navigator on the 8300HD looks a little odd (fonts and what not), but seems pretty snappy. Feels much quicker and more responsive than the 8300HDC.


They have some 'smooth transitions' effect on the various screens - when you turn the guide on, for example, it fades in rather than just coming on. Not bad, actually.


----------



## maxgee

Switched over some time in the last couple days without me noticing. Everything seems to be working with Navigator but I really dislike the new UI.


There is so much wasted space, it seems like the majority of the programs on the "recorded" list have their titles shortened and the font on the regular guide is large enough to cause the same problem. Is there any way to get the menus in 16:9? It seems like they are stuck in 4:3 *and* waste a good deal of space for no apparent reason (other than to make of for the curved edges of tube televisions?)


I don't like it and I miss passport.


----------



## king of k1ngs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *king of k1ngs* /forum/post/16822632
> 
> 
> so do the shows that you have recorded on your box get transferred over or are they all erased?



Can anyone who had the switch happen answer this for me?


----------



## hdtvfan2005




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxgee* /forum/post/16826209
> 
> 
> Switched over some time in the last couple days without me noticing. Everything seems to be working with Navigator but I really dislike the new UI.
> 
> 
> There is so much wasted space, it seems like the majority of the programs on the "recorded" list have their titles shortened and the font on the regular guide is large enough to cause the same problem. Is there any way to get the menus in 16:9? It seems like they are stuck in 4:3 *and* waste a good deal of space for no apparent reason (other than to make of for the curved edges of tube televisions?)
> 
> 
> I don't like it and I miss passport.



No you can't get a 16:9 UI. The Samsung boxes will stretch it to 16:9. That feature is a hardware limitation. The 8300 boxes don't support 16:9 graphics rendering.


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxgee* /forum/post/16826209
> 
> 
> Switched over some time in the last couple days without me noticing. Everything seems to be working with Navigator but I really dislike the new UI.
> 
> 
> There is so much wasted space, it seems like the majority of the programs on the "recorded" list have their titles shortened and the font on the regular guide is large enough to cause the same problem. Is there any way to get the menus in 16:9? It seems like they are stuck in 4:3 *and* waste a good deal of space for no apparent reason (other than to make of for the curved edges of tube televisions?)
> 
> 
> I don't like it and I miss passport.



Unfortunately, all MDN boxes display Navigator's IPG in a 4:3 setting, REGARDLESS of aspect ratio settings. Aspect Ratio settings will change the TV picture accordingly, but Navigator displays in 4:3 for all its menus.


The new Samsung boxes with Navigator cover the whole screen for the guide. However, the resolution is 4:3 STRETCHED to fill the screen. It is not true 16:9.


It is believed (although not proven) that the Navigator Guide's setting at 4:3 on MDN boxes is a function of the box hardware preventing an update of the IPG in 16:9 Aspect Ratio.


It is believed that the stretched limitation of the IPG on the Samsung boxes will be solved with a future software update, But this also has not been verified.

*The top priorities for Navigator are the following:*


Keyword Search

Expanded Program Listings

Remote DVR Management

Manual Recording


Jack


----------



## JR_in_NYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *king of k1ngs* /forum/post/16826441
> 
> 
> Can anyone who had the switch happen answer this for me?



All my saved recordings were transferred over. I didn't have an external Hard drive though. After the software was downloaded and installed, the screen went blue and had a message saying that recordings were being transferred over, do not power down cable box during this procedure. It also stated that if the screen didn't clear up after 30 minutes to call TW.


Concerning series recordings, any shows that are not on the guide didn't get carried over. For example, Big Love, Ugly Betty, NHL hockey, etc These shows do not appear on the guide, so they didn't get transferred over. Now I'll have to keep an eye out for them, and manually add them.


Annoyed that Navigator doesn't have the 15 minute fast fwd skip, or manual recordings. I haven't played with PIP, and buffered recordings.


----------



## PaulInParkSlope

Conversion complete. All recordings were transferred. But I'm not liking it.

1) The "Guide" seems to be messed up. Multiple shows like Entourage are coming up as NEW over and over again, so the DVR keeps trying to record them. Even when I "cancel recording"... 10 minutes later it shows up again.

2) I don't like the "first in, first out" nature of the recorded list. I liked it a lot better when I could put shows at the bottom of my list if I wanted them to be the first to be deleted

3) you can't have the "clock displayed" only with power-on. Its either on all the time, or off all the time

4) When you do a search in the guide by show title it doesn't find them all. Just tried to find "Three Sheets" which is coming back next Monday. It didn't find it. But if I went to FLN and looked at 9pm on Monday... there it was.


Anybody else?


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PaulInParkSlope* /forum/post/16826629
> 
> 
> Anybody else?



It sucks.


----------



## alleg23

back to the sammy boxes if you dont mind.


anyone have a pic of the stretched guides? want to see how it looks.


for those who have sammies, how is PIP. is the little pip in the middle of the screen, like the 8300hds? on my 8300hds, pip is basically useless. if you pause and swap pics, the show un pauses. and if you switch back and forth, you might get a black screen, or a frozen screen.


do the sammies pip work any better than the 8300hds?


are the sammies available at the brooklyn store front?


thanks.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PaulInParkSlope* /forum/post/16826629
> 
> 
> Conversion complete. All recordings were transferred. But I'm not liking it.
> 
> 1) The "Guide" seems to be messed up. Multiple shows like Entourage are coming up as NEW over and over again, so the DVR keeps trying to record them. Even when I "cancel recording"... 10 minutes later it shows up again.
> 
> 2) I don't like the "first in, first out" nature of the recorded list. I liked it a lot better when I could put shows at the bottom of my list if I wanted them to be the first to be deleted
> 
> 3) you can't have the "clock displayed" only with power-on. Its either on all the time, or off all the time
> 
> 4) When you do a search in the guide by show title it doesn't find them all. Just tried to find "Three Sheets" which is coming back next Monday. It didn't find it. But if I went to FLN and looked at 9pm on Monday... there it was.
> 
> 
> Anybody else?



I’m getting tremendous audio drop outs. Before I go to sleep, I’m going to reboot.


I do notice one positive thing—I see a buffer working with both tuners. Never had this before with Nav.


There is a quirky thing going on with the two tuners. When I change the channel the other tuner changes, not the main one. However, the other tuner does not change if the PIP box is displayed. This is important--I may not be explaining this clearly but play around and you will understand.


I hate the fact that there is no time stamp on the “buffer bar” -- and that if I hit the play button, the “buffer bar” is not displayed. To see this, I have to hit pause.


I hate that if I turn on a program and want to see when it’s on again, I can’t just hit search. Before, just click on search and all the future show times were displayed. Not anymore.


The guide info is still incomplete.


----------



## kwitel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdtvfan2005* /forum/post/16823045
> 
> 
> You must have either MDN or ODN to access the HD VOD channels.



I was referring to HBO/Cinemax/SHO/TMC on Demand in HD.


Will we be getting these any time soon?


----------



## hdtvfan2005

I think Starz and Showtime have HD VOD content. HBO had an HD VOD channel but pulled it due to piracy concerns. They'll consider it if TWC disables the component outs on the STB's.


----------



## kwitel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdtvfan2005* /forum/post/16827170
> 
> 
> I think Starz and Showtime have HD VOD content. HBO had an HD VOD channel but pulled it due to piracy concerns. They'll consider it if TWC disables the component outs on the STB's.



Do you know what channel(s) Starz and Showtime ODHD can be found on?


----------



## hdtvfan2005

I think it exists but not for TWC subscribers.


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Annoyed that Navigator doesn't have the 15 minute fast fwd skip, or manual recordings. I haven't played with PIP, and buffered recordings.



I think there is a way to do the 15-minute jump ahead. Try pressing and holding the FF button down. Although some users have said it only goes ahead to about 10 minutes.


Jack


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> 3) you can't have the "clock displayed" only with power-on. Its either on all the time, or off all the time



Did you try pressing Settings on the remote and than if it's not under "Quick Settings" it should be under "Display" Look for something called "Clock Options" and when you highlight it it should be something like:


Show time of day always


Show channel always


show channel when tuning.


When we got Navigator on our box the default was set to "Show channel when tuning" we changed this to "show time of day always." What happens if you select that prompt?


Jack


----------



## G1Ravage

Knowing full well Navigator was only days away, I snapped some pictures of my Passport menus and banners so I will always remember what they looked like.






































RIP


----------



## JR_in_NYC




> Quote:
> Knowing full well Navigator was only days away, I snapped some pictures of my Passport menus and banners so I will always remember what they looked like.




Can we have a tribute just like MJ had one at MSG for Passport.


----------



## Digiti

Very snappy performance. In fact it is faster than Passport on my 8300HD box


----------



## PaulInParkSlope




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Satch Man* /forum/post/16827349
> 
> 
> Did you try pressing Settings on the remote and than if it's not under "Quick Settings" it should be under "Display" Look for something called "Clock Options" and when you highlight it it should be something like:
> 
> 
> Show time of day always
> 
> 
> Show channel always
> 
> 
> show channel when tuning.
> 
> 
> When we got Navigator on our box the default was set to "Show channel when tuning" we changed this to "show time of day always." What happens if you select that prompt?
> 
> 
> Jack



Yeah, I know about these options. But I prefer to have the clock off when the box is off, and on when the box is on (I have 2 boxes on top of each other, in the same room, for recording purposes. So seeing only 1 clock at a time assured me I only had one box on at a time. The power on light is small and not easy to distinguish across teh room). The old software had that option, something like "clock on, with set-top on", but that option is gone. Yes, I know its a minor gripe, but I still wish I could do it.


----------



## lee7n

Glad I got the HDC like a year ago and avoided the trouble this is causing.


----------



## FNPonderous

Got navigatored yesterday. I have an external (Antec MX-1 cant remember which drive though), all my shows transferred which we recorded on it, got my buffer back







(We weren't able to have this while using an external with Passport.) & no more grey bars on SD 4:3. I like the fade in fade out guides and menus, very smooth transitions. All in all I think I am liking this. Only 2 problems I had were the shows I subscribed to that are not on TV now are missing and I had to change some shows from do not delete to delete when space is needed. If my external failed I wouldnt be this happy but all is well so far. I also noticed that the buffer records to my external.


----------



## PaulInParkSlope

Is anyone else seeing multiple scheduled recordings of the same show (Entourage, True Blood, Weeds, Rescus Me, etc) due to repeats being coded as "NEW"


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Douglasy* /forum/post/16825140
> 
> 
> Tested on Sammy H-3090 with V2.4.9.2 software



Hmmm, you are listed what looks like a MDN version number on a box that takes ODN, not MDN. Are you sure it's the Samsung DVR?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Satch Man* /forum/post/16826546
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, all MDN boxes display Navigator's IPG in a 4:3 setting, REGARDLESS of aspect ratio settings...



I should point out that there are 2 separate ways to control what is happening on your screen, one from the cable STB, the other from your TV. Sometimes you can't do what you want from one device, but you MAY bed able to by using the other device. One example... SD channels with black all 4 sides. Using Zoom on the STB doesn't work because the TV is still putting it into a 4:3 box. So use the TV's zoom and you get an non distorted enlargement that fills the screen.


The same black bars 4 sides happening on a HD channel and you CAN use the STBs zoom function.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/16826903
> 
> *I'm getting tremendous audio drop outs. Before I go to sleep, I'm going to reboot.*
> 
> I do notice one positive thingI see a buffer working with both tuners. Never had this before with Nav.
> 
> 
> There is a quirky thing going on with the two tuners. When I change the channel the other tuner changes, not the main one. However, the other tuner does not change if the PIP box is displayed. This is important--I may not be explaining this clearly but play around and you will understand.
> 
> 
> I hate the fact that there is no time stamp on the buffer bar -- and that if I hit the play button, the buffer bar is not displayed. To see this, I have to hit pause.
> 
> 
> I hate that if I turn on a program and want to see when it's on again, I can't just hit search. Before, just click on search and all the future show times were displayed. Not anymore.
> 
> 
> The guide info is still incomplete.



The CSR







fix all end all world problems-- *hard reboot* appears to have eliminated the audio dropouts. I'd suggest, to all those getting the switch over, do a reboot. This also cleared up the available space indicator. I'll check it out tonight to see if it's ok but last night the audio glitches were unbearable.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwitel* /forum/post/16827120
> 
> 
> I was referring to HBO/Cinemax/SHO/TMC on Demand in HD.
> 
> 
> Will we be getting these any time soon?



None of them have HD VOD channels in NYC. Matter of fact, while Starz has long had a SD VOD channel, it has never been on TWC's NYC system. It's just another thing that we actually pay for that we never actually get.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PaulInParkSlope* /forum/post/16828739
> 
> 
> Is anyone else seeing multiple scheduled recordings of the same show (Entourage, True Blood, Weeds, Rescus Me, etc) due to repeats being coded as "NEW"



Funny, the one thing I've read that has Nav. ahead of Passport is it will automatically only record one "new" version of a series. And that if the first viewing conflicted, it automatically picks the next instance of that episode.


Maybe what some are seeing are the inevitable teething issues?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16828856
> 
> 
> None of them have HD VOD channels in NYC. Matter of fact, while Starz has long had a SD VOD channel, it has never been on TWC's NYC system. It's just another thing that we actually pay for that we never actually get.



We've had Starz onDemand (SD) for a few months.


----------



## Slikkster

Got the Navigator on my 8300HD in Whitestone yesterday. Initial issues were that some channels did not display in the guide, but could be tuned. Once tuned, they showed in the guide OK. A cold boot will probably take care of that, and I have not done that yet.


A more annoying issue is that the audio level output is much lower now than on Passport. I did see that there are now "Wide/Narrow/Normal" audio range settings, but none of them give me the level of audio I used to get via the Passport firmware. I'm using HDMI for audio to the TV. Yes, I did check the volume on the box itself, and it was down to about 3/4's of the bars, so I maxed that out. But even so, I have to really crank the audio on the TV almost to the max to get a halfway decent level out of it, and no headroom for more. Not pleased.


Anyone else with this issue? I'll check later and do a cold boot to see what, if anything, will change audio-wise. But for now, I'm annoyed.


----------



## ThisOneKidMongo

I'm in Fort Greene, Brooklyn, and turned on my TV yesterday to find I now have Navigator...well, I will say that it seems to respond to the button presses on my Harmony One a little faster. But the rewinding/fast forwarding max speed seems to be much slower now. And I too am getting the issue with repeat shows being recorded as "new."


Other than that, I'll give myself some time to get used to it before I pass judgment. So far I'm not seeing the need for the switch. Are we even getting Start Over to go along with this?


Minor nitpick, but does anyone know if I can turn off the resolution indicator lights right above where it displays the time? I liked it before when it would only show the time when the box was off; the little "720p" above it keeps making me think the box is still on.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slikkster* /forum/post/16829679
> 
> 
> Got the Navigator on my 8300HD in Whitestone yesterday. Initial issues were that some channels did not display in the guide, but could be tuned. Once tuned, they showed in the guide OK. A cold boot will probably take care of that, and I have not done that yet.
> 
> 
> A more annoying issue is that the audio level output is much lower now than on Passport. I did see that there are now "Wide/Narrow/Normal" audio range settings, but none of them give me the level of audio I used to get via the Passport firmware. I'm using HDMI for audio to the TV. Yes, I did check the volume on the box itself, and it was down to about 3/4's of the bars, so I maxed that out. But even so, I have to really crank the audio on the TV almost to the max to get a halfway decent level out of it, and no headroom for more. Not pleased.
> 
> 
> Anyone else with this issue? I'll check later and do a cold boot to see what, if anything, will change audio-wise. But for now, I'm annoyed.



Not having any of the issues you're experiencing. I would guess that the reboot will get the kinks out as it did for me. I noticed those additional audio settings.


The other problem I had was when I was enabling the video settings (1080,720 etc.). I prefer to click on everything , This caused the box to skitz out. It took some blind flying to reset the video and correct the train wreck but it finally did settle down


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> *The CSR fix all end all world problems-- hard reboot*



LOL!!! I love that, along with the "Special" signals that they can send to your box! Hahaha. Customers can try to get regular signals, but if you call a cable CSR, she/he will take you to a magical, mystical land where cable problems are solved through cold boots of boxes and "Special" signals that will magically cure anyone of their cable or worldly woes that bother than. But, you have to be really nice to them, if you want the "SPECIAL" signal. If you complain, you just get the regular signal! (or maybe no signal at all!) ARRGGHHHHH!


It's sort of like when Video on Demand doesn't come in and on Navigator you see the A symbol that says, "Try Again." well that does absolutely nothing when VOD goes out, the little "A" on the screen prompt should say, "Press this if you like pressing buttons, even though it won't do anything!"


Actually, my VOD works great and I like the VOD menus better than Passport. I just wanted to point out the example above with the "A" (try again) button.


There are really only three things a cable CSR (level 1 phone person) can do:


1.) Tell you to reboot the box.


2.) Schedule service appointments.


3.) Send magical "Special Signals" to your boxes. (But only for "good" customers!)


Jack


PS. For newbies just a heads-up. Seriosuly there's nothing special about the "Special Signal." It's just the CSR rebooting the box from the office instead of doing it at home.


Most of you may know how to reboot, but here it is again:


The cold reboot is unplugging the box for about 15-30 seconds and plugging it in. On Navigator SA-boxes, (and I think it is the same on the Samsungs,) a warm reboot is:


Hold down the Vol+ and Vol- buttons together and press Info. The reboot process will be instantanious or close to it. TWC could not use the "Hold Power Button in" to reboot," nor the "Press A on the remote to scroll 100 channels at a time in the time grid," because those features were copyritten by Passport.


----------



## G1Ravage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Satch Man* /forum/post/16830447
> 
> 
> TWC could not use the "Hold Power Button in" to reboot," nor the "Press A on the remote to scroll 100 channels at a time in the time grid," because those features were copyritten by Passport.



All the more reason for them to continue to use Passport.










At precisely 7:15 PM this evening, I returned home, unplugged my HDMI cable from the cable box just to be safe, and then plugged in my cable box for the first time since 1:00 AM last night.


Judging solely by the reactions on the display (since I can't see anything else), nothing has changed. It says Boot, then goes to dancing lines, then goes to four solid lines, then goes to the correct time for a minute or two, then gibberish, then back to Boot, and this happens over and over and over again. I find it interesting that it manages to get the correct time out of Time Warner, but that's it.


I have noticed some minor changes, though. Compared to what was happening yesterday, the lines are not dancing for as long as they previously were, and the correct time is staying on for longer before it reboots. In fact, it seems to be keeping the time longer as I sit here. The time stayed on for three minutes just now, before going to gibberish and then Boot. Now I have dancing lines. Now they're solid. Lines danced for maybe ten seconds.


Satch Man suggested I give it 30 minutes. I'm going to leave it alone until maybe 8:30 PM, then plug the HDMI cable back in see what comes up on the screen.


----------



## LisaM

I am meeting with Verizon FIOS on Tuesday about coming into my condominium. Can anyone with FIOS in Manhattan comment as to the picture quality and the internet speed? Is there a better place to post this question at AVS or is this the right place? I've heard that the pq is much better than TWC and that the internet speed is faster but these could just be anecdotes.


Thanks!


----------



## Digiti

Can anyone get their "start over" feature to work? I keep getting an error:

"We were unable to process your purchase of The Transporter.. Please call customer service at 718 3580900" Any help is appreciated. I have the new navigator upgrade to my SA8300HD box from this week.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LisaM* /forum/post/16831790
> 
> 
> Is there a better place to post this question at AVS or is this the right place? I've
> 
> Thanks!


 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=656287 

or
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=590208


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G1Ravage* /forum/post/16831631
> 
> 
> All the more reason for them to continue to use Passport.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At precisely 7:15 PM this evening, I returned home, unplugged my HDMI cable from the cable box just to be safe, and then plugged in my cable box for the first time since 1:00 AM last night.
> 
> 
> Judging solely by the reactions on the display (since I can't see anything else), nothing has changed. It says Boot, then goes to dancing lines, then goes to four solid lines, then goes to the correct time for a minute or two, then gibberish, then back to Boot, and this happens over and over and over again. I find it interesting that it manages to get the correct time out of Time Warner, but that's it.
> 
> 
> I have noticed some minor changes, though. Compared to what was happening yesterday, the lines are not dancing for as long as they previously were, and the correct time is staying on for longer before it reboots. In fact, it seems to be keeping the time longer as I sit here. The time stayed on for three minutes just now, before going to gibberish and then Boot. Now I have dancing lines. Now they're solid. Lines danced for maybe ten seconds.
> 
> 
> Satch Man suggested I give it 30 minutes. I'm going to leave it alone until maybe 8:30 PM, then plug the HDMI cable back in see what comes up on the screen.



You should not unplug it, when my HDC got an update it rebooted like 10 times before it stopped getting updates. Leave it plugged in for an entire day, it may start working after a few hours


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/16831847
> 
> 
> You should not unplug it, when my HDC got an update it rebooted like 10 times before it stopped getting updates. Leave it plugged in for an entire day, it may start working after a few hours



Lee,


The reason why I recommended unplugging the box overnight was to allow any bad data that might have interfered with the download an opportunity to clear out. A few guys had these reboot looping problems and this took care of it.


At this point, it won't hurt to leave the box plugged in and something might start working for GI in a few hours. I also suggested when GI said that he has multiple signals split (or so it appears) going into the box. Navigator needs a strong signal from the head end, and a strong response from the customers' end to boot up. When first downloaded it can take about 30 minutes or the box may be stuck. What we don't know is this the result of a bad box or something with those signal splitters?


Baring some major updates, the normal boot time for an MDN Navigator boot is about 2-3 minutes. It's only that first time 30 minute install or major updates where it may take up to 30 minutes.


GI let us know what happens,


Jack


----------



## LisaM

Thanks Larry!


----------



## G1Ravage

IT'S WORKING!!! MY BOX IS WORKING!!!


As I mentioned before, I plugged it in at 7:15 PM without the HDMI plugged in. It was still doing its thing between Boot and ----, as I logged in the Navigator thread, but I noticed that the time of day was sticking around for longer than it had been.


Somewhere around 8:15 PM, I noticed that the resolution output display, which had been showing 480i during this whole process, was now showing 1080i. OMG, I thought to myself. For that to happen, it must've carried forward my previous settings!


I waited a few more minutes, and the time remained. No changes. I took a deep breath, plugged my HDMI cable in, and turned the box on.


There was NY1.


After much crying and a sudden stomach ache of relief, I started exploring. My settings all carried over. My recordings are all there, and my series recordings (I have only one) was there as well. The only oddity is that my few recordings of the 15-min Robot Chicken didn't carry over properly. They all ended up at the very end of my show list, they all came up as Unknown 12/31, Adult, with all sorts of sexual descriptors. LOL I guess this has to do with Navigator's different time increments? They were still perfectly watchable, so I watched them and deleted them. Here's some pictures of the bizarreness:






































Actually, one or two Robot Chicken recordings came through normal. Whatever.


I'm experiencing audio drop-outs at the moment. I suppose I'll need to do a reboot, but now I'm afraid to. lol


----------



## gtsgts




> Quote:
> Can anyone get their "start over" feature to work? I keep getting an error:
> 
> "We were unable to process your purchase of The Transporter.. Please call customer service at 718 3580900" Any help is appreciated. I have the new navigator upgrade to my SA8300HD box from this week.



I have the same problem. I called the rep said she sent the problem to the technical department, if not fixed in 48 hours to call back so they could send a technician. That wasn't help, but just wanted to say I have the same problem.


----------



## Satch Man

Hey G1,


Thanks for the screen shots above!


Looks like after the Navigator transition was completed, you lost some of the Robot Chicken, but gained some porn! hahahaha!


Jack


----------



## G1Ravage

My opinion of MDN thus far: Two thumbs way up.


MDN is operating much faster than ODN on the living room 3050. Honestly, I think it's slightly faster than Passport was.


Things I'm thus far liking better with Navigator:


-The DVR show listing can be sorted by date recorded OR in alphabetical order. ABC order will be REALLY useful when I'm trying to do a marathon viewing of a particular show, I can bring them all up in a row without having to look for them. WIN.


-Caller ID on TV. Cheap thrill, as I have my phone right next to me on the desk, but what the hell. On MDN, the little phone graphic is animated, while on ODN it isn't.


-Navigator's guide shows ALL programs, regardless of their start time. If a show was starting at 4:00 AM, and another at 4:15 AM, Passport would completely ignore the show at 4:15 AM.


-The picture does look a bit better.


-Black bars on the sides instead of gray.


-While viewing a show, and pressing Info twice to bring up full show info, the banner displays all the info without changing the borders of the show. On Passport, the show would get scrunched in when displaying full show info.


-DVR list shows me the hard drive capacity. I've waited a long time for this. I'm at 92%. LOL


-On Demand menus look better, and load faster.


-Start Over. I can't believe it, but I actually used it on the first night. I was flipping through the guide and saw Star Trek: Voyager was on Spike TV. It was already half over, and the Start Over option popped up, so I tried it. It's quite useful in these situations.


Things I like less with Navigator:


-The program descriptions are laid out differently from both Passport AND ODN. I liked the old descriptions better.


-Program descriptions don't mention if the show is in HD, yet you can search for HD shows. Weird.


-The font on the program guide titles is a little too large. Shows with longer titles don't fit in the boxes, and you end up with just a few letters for some shows and some dots.


-MDN doesn't have nearest tune. Entering an incorrect channel yields...nothing. At least on Passport, entering an incorrect number yielded question marks. Also to nitpick, after entering the first digit of a channel, Passport and ODN put in dashes as if waiting for more numbers to be input. Passport of course defaulted to three digits, but would take a fourth if entered, but MDN and ODN expect four digits, so if you only enter three digits, like "722", it waits a little bit for a fourth number in case you're slow before it tunes that channel. Entering 0722 tunes the channel immediately. On MDN, it gives no dashes, so there's no clue that you should enter all four digits, and of course, produces no question marks when entering an incorrect channel. Why no nearest tune?


-Confusing audio options. Narrow? Normal? Audio Output Variable? What?


-Each time you enter a menu or DVR show listing, the default "location" of the yellow selection bar is a few spaces down the list. This is rather annoying. I'd rather it start up top! I'm used to Passport taking me straight to the last show I was pointed at.


Overall, I'm very happy with what I have right now. I've taken tons of pictures over the past two days. I don't want to overflow the thread with too many pictures, so I'll just put up a few per page.




























































































Passport scrunch:










No scrunch:










Well, I suppose I'll call Time Warner and cancel my service appointment.


----------



## MrRetroGamer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ThisOneKidMongo* /forum/post/16829833
> 
> 
> Minor nitpick, but does anyone know if I can turn off the resolution indicator lights right above where it displays the time? I liked it before when it would only show the time when the box was off; the little "720p" above it keeps making me think the box is still on.



This bugs me too, but honestly the box uses the same amount of power in whatever state it is in anyway, "on" or "off", so it doesn't really matter. I put a device on it that measures the power consumption, and it was the same no matter what.


My annoyance now has to do with this "Start over" feature, I wasn't able to fast forward a show that I started over? When I pressed fast forward, I got an icon like a circle with a slash through it, like you can't so that. Is this normal?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/16828943
> 
> 
> We've had Starz onDemand (SD) for a few months.



Really??? Sheesh, completely missed it... never even read any announcements and I do frequently check the Channel Changes page...


----------



## ThisOneKidMongo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrRetroGamer* /forum/post/16834226
> 
> 
> This bugs me too, but honestly the box uses the same amount of power in whatever state it is in anyway, "on" or "off", so it doesn't really matter. I put a device on it that measures the power consumption, and it was the same no matter what.



That's good to know. But my main issue with wanting to make sure the box is off when it's supposed to be (other than, of course, being F-ing crazy) is so my universal remote doesn't get confused. But whatever. Somehow, I will cope.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16834323
> 
> 
> Really??? Sheesh, completely missed it... never even read any announcements and I do frequently check the Channel Changes page...


 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...6#post15912966 


Announced in February - added March 25th


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrRetroGamer* /forum/post/16834226
> 
> 
> My annoyance now has to do with this "Start over" feature, I wasn't able to fast forward a show that I started over? When I pressed fast forward, I got an icon like a circle with a slash through it, like you can't so that. Is this normal?



My understanding is that this is totally intentional. Apparently a concession to the content provider that people will HAVE to watch the commercials.


----------



## rj28

Has anyone noticed the change in the navigation features for playback, specifically the fast forward and rewind?


For starters - the old easter egg, 'skip 15 minutes' if pressing right or left while fast forwarding or rewinding is gone. I watch a lot of sports, plenty of times for a second or third time, and losing this feature is going to hurt.


The other thing is there used to be 4 speeds in the fast forward or rewind, and now there are only 3. And the 3rd speed seems a bit slower than the old 3rd speed (of course, if they're exactly 3x playback then I'm imaging things). That's also going to suck for longer shows/sports.


Anyone find workarounds for the skipping?


----------



## MrRetroGamer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16834379
> 
> 
> My understanding is that this is totally intentional. Apparently a concession to the content provider that people will HAVE to watch the commercials.



So is "Start Over" a different feature than just using the recorded buffer? I have not played with this much, but is my live recorded buffer going to behave differently now?


----------



## MrRetroGamer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16834379
> 
> 
> My understanding is that this is totally intentional. Apparently a concession to the content provider that people will HAVE to watch the commercials.



So is "Start Over" a different feature than just using the recorded buffer? I have not played with this much, but is my live recorded buffer going to behave differently now?


EDIT: After wading through the TWCNYC site, it seems to me that "Start Over" is like a video-on-demand type feature with the exception that FF specifically DOES NOT WORK. This may be available on certain channels only.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrRetroGamer* /forum/post/16834635
> 
> 
> So is "Start Over" a different feature than just using the recorded buffer? I have not played with this much, but is my live recorded buffer going to behave differently now?



Absolutely, "Start Over" is completely different than the buffer. It's for those cases where the show was NOT buffered.


My understanding is you now get one live buffer, but not two (i.e. one for each tuner).


----------



## ThisOneKidMongo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rj28* /forum/post/16834384
> 
> 
> Has anyone noticed the change in the navigation features for playback, specifically the fast forward and rewind?
> 
> 
> For starters - the old easter egg, 'skip 15 minutes' if pressing right or left while fast forwarding or rewinding is gone. I watch a lot of sports, plenty of times for a second or third time, and losing this feature is going to hurt.
> 
> 
> The other thing is there used to be 4 speeds in the fast forward or rewind, and now there are only 3. And the 3rd speed seems a bit slower than the old 3rd speed (of course, if they're exactly 3x playback then I'm imaging things). That's also going to suck for longer shows/sports.
> 
> 
> Anyone find workarounds for the skipping?



Fast forwarding in general is definitely slower. As for the much-missed 15-minute skip, you can get a 10-minute skip if you hold down the FF button. I haven't tried it myself, but my girlfriend says she got it to work by holding down the FF button for an annoyingly long time.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16834675
> 
> 
> My understanding is you now get one live buffer, but not two (i.e. one for each tuner).



No, I discovered two live buffers. Not sure how long the buffers go, haven't played around with them. As I mentioned before, it's quirky. If you have the PIP on screen, and change channels, then the main tuner, the big screen is the one that is changing and the buffer that is lost. If you do not have the PIP on screen, then the tuner that you don't see is the one changing and the buffer that is lost.


----------



## disafan

Mystro on the SA3250HD killed IEEE1394/Firewire. Which I was using.


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G1Ravage* /forum/post/16833546
> 
> 
> My opinion of MDN thus far: Two thumbs way up.
> 
> 
> MDN is operating much faster than ODN on the living room 3050. Honestly, I think it's slightly faster than Passport was.
> 
> 
> Things I'm thus far liking better with Navigator:
> 
> 
> -The DVR show listing can be sorted by date recorded OR in alphabetical order. ABC order will be REALLY useful when I'm trying to do a marathon viewing of a particular show, I can bring them all up in a row without having to look for them. WIN.
> 
> 
> -Caller ID on TV. Cheap thrill, as I have my phone right next to me on the desk, but what the hell. On MDN, the little phone graphic is animated, while on ODN it isn't.
> 
> 
> -Navigator's guide shows ALL programs, regardless of their start time. If a show was starting at 4:00 AM, and another at 4:15 AM, Passport would completely ignore the show at 4:15 AM.
> 
> 
> -The picture does look a bit better.
> 
> 
> -Black bars on the sides instead of gray.
> 
> 
> -While viewing a show, and pressing Info twice to bring up full show info, the banner displays all the info without changing the borders of the show. On Passport, the show would get scrunched in when displaying full show info.
> 
> 
> -DVR list shows me the hard drive capacity. I've waited a long time for this. I'm at 92%. LOL
> 
> 
> -On Demand menus look better, and load faster.
> 
> 
> -Start Over. I can't believe it, but I actually used it on the first night. I was flipping through the guide and saw Star Trek: Voyager was on Spike TV. It was already half over, and the Start Over option popped up, so I tried it. It's quite useful in these situations.
> 
> 
> Things I like less with Navigator:
> 
> 
> -The program descriptions are laid out differently from both Passport AND ODN. I liked the old descriptions better.
> 
> 
> -Program descriptions don't mention if the show is in HD, yet you can search for HD shows. Weird.
> 
> 
> -The font on the program guide titles is a little too large. Shows with longer titles don't fit in the boxes, and you end up with just a few letters for some shows and some dots.
> 
> 
> -MDN doesn't have nearest tune. Entering an incorrect channel yields...nothing. At least on Passport, entering an incorrect number yielded question marks. Also to nitpick, after entering the first digit of a channel, Passport and ODN put in dashes as if waiting for more numbers to be input. Passport of course defaulted to three digits, but would take a fourth if entered, but MDN and ODN expect four digits, so if you only enter three digits, like "722", it waits a little bit for a fourth number in case you're slow before it tunes that channel. Entering 0722 tunes the channel immediately. On MDN, it gives no dashes, so there's no clue that you should enter all four digits, and of course, produces no question marks when entering an incorrect channel. Why no nearest tune?
> 
> 
> -Confusing audio options. Narrow? Normal? Audio Output Variable? What?
> 
> 
> -Each time you enter a menu or DVR show listing, the default "location" of the yellow selection bar is a few spaces down the list. This is rather annoying. I'd rather it start up top! I'm used to Passport taking me straight to the last show I was pointed at.
> 
> 
> Overall, I'm very happy with what I have right now. I've taken tons of pictures over the past two days. I don't want to overflow the thread with too many pictures, so I'll just put up a few per page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Passport scrunch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No scrunch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I suppose I'll call Time Warner and cancel my service appointment.



Great pics G1!


Yea, if you call, make sure you get credit for at least a week because of Navigator being out.


Jack


----------



## abyssrules

Those navigator pics are so tempting!!! ....hopefully time warner central ny will come thru soon!!!!!







heck the guide for passport looks like gold to me at this stage.


----------



## marcos_p

I just traded one of my Explorer 8300HDC, for a Samsung 3090 from Queens Center Mall. No pre-appointment...just showed up and asked to exchange STB.

The Sammy has a LAN port. Does anyone know if this port is live and usable for Internet connectivity or does it have to be enabled by TWC? I have Internet using a cable modem in another room, but would be nice to have internet near the new Samsung STB.

Thanks in advance


----------



## hdtvfan2005

The Ethernet port is inactive. It can be used for Ethernet I/F or for networking.


----------



## nyctveng

do they ask for drivers license at time warner centers? my drivers license address does not match my home where i have time warner cable.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marcos_p* /forum/post/16837298
> 
> 
> I just traded one of my Explorer 8300HDC, for a Samsung 3090 from Queens Center Mall. No pre-appointment...just showed up and asked to exchange STB.
> 
> The Sammy has a LAN port. Does anyone know if this port is live and usable for Internet connectivity or does it have to be enabled by TWC? I have Internet using a cable modem in another room, but would be nice to have internet near the new Samsung STB.
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/16838132
> 
> 
> do they ask for drivers license at time warner centers? my drivers license address does not match my home where i have time warner cable.



No, they pull up the account by the old boxes serial number. As long as you have the subscriber information you should be good (first & last name & address).


----------



## alleg23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marcos_p* /forum/post/16837298
> 
> 
> I just traded one of my Explorer 8300HDC, for a Samsung 3090 from Queens Center Mall. No pre-appointment...just showed up and asked to exchange STB.
> 
> The Sammy has a LAN port. Does anyone know if this port is live and usable for Internet connectivity or does it have to be enabled by TWC? I have Internet using a cable modem in another room, but would be nice to have internet near the new Samsung STB.
> 
> Thanks in advance



any chance you can take some pics of the guide and pip windows?


----------



## alleg23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacAlert* /forum/post/16838600
> 
> 
> No, they pull up the account by the old boxes serial number. As long as you have the subscriber information you should be good (first & last name & address).



hmmm. in brooklyn i dont remember then asking any question or asking for ids. just game them the old stb and asked for the hdc. i signed for it, but thats it.


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alleg23* /forum/post/16839163
> 
> 
> hmmm. in brooklyn i dont remember then asking any question or asking for ids. just game them the old stb and asked for the hdc. i signed for it, but thats it.



In Queens they ask to verify the billing name and address.


----------



## JeffMoney

Manhattan, Brooklyn/Queens and Mount Vernon


July 17, 2009




Time Warner Cable’s agreements with programmers and broadcasters to carry their services and stations routinely expire from time to time. We are usually able to obtain renewals or extensions of such agreements, but in order to comply with applicable regulations, we must inform you when an agreement is about to expire. The following agreements are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services/stations in the near future:




AAJ, BBC on Demand, Chinese Channel, Chinese Cinema, CV Network, E!, Fuel TV, Great American Country (GAC), Game Show Network, HITN, Lifetime, NBA TV, ShopNBC, Style, Supercanal, The Arabic Channel, RTVi, RAI, NGTV, TV Guide, TV Japan, TV Polonia, Weather Channel, and WPIX.




In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned:




The previously announced launch of UNTV on ch. 167 on July 22, 2009 will now launch on ch. 150.


On or about August 19, 2009 WLIW will change from a basic service to a service available to basic customers with digital cable-compatible equipment, such as a digital converter or a digital television (or other device) that includes a QAM tuner. This service will remain on ch. 21 in Manhattan, Brooklyn and Queens and on ch. 12 in Mt. Vernon.




On or about August 19, 2009 in Manhattan, Brooklyn and Queens we will launch the following new channels: World (PBS Service) on ch. 164, Create (PBS Service) on ch. 169, Big Ten HD On Demand on ch. 471, Outdoor Channel HD on ch. 480, Investigation Discovery HD on ch. 723, Headline News HD on ch. 758, Lifetime HD on ch. 762, TCM HD on ch. 782 and Smithsonian HD On Demand on ch. 794. On that date we will also make the following changes: CNN will move from ch. 10 to ch. 78, Lifetime from 12 to 62, Lifetime Movie Network from 62 to 80, Cartoon Network from 22 to 61, TruTV from 23 to 79, FX from 37 to 10, BET from 42 to 37, Oxygen from 61 to 12, Discovery Kids from 110 to 22, Investigation Discovery from 113 to 23, MUN2 from 126 to 42, CNN HD from 710 to 778, Cartoon Network HD from 722 to 761, FX HD from 737 to 710, Lifetime Movie Network HD from 762 to 780, Golf HD from 779 to 482, Smithsonian HD from ch. 789 to 795, VS HD from 794 to 481 and NHL Network HD from 795 to 468.




On or about August 19, 2009 in Brooklyn and Queens we will move TMC HD from chs. 674 and 778 to ch. 674.




On or about August 19, 2009 in Mt. Vernon we will launch the following new channels: World (PBS Service) on ch. 164, Create (PBS Service) on ch. 169, Big Ten HD On Demand on ch. 471, Headline News HD on ch. 732, Investigation Discovery HD on ch. 771, Lifetime HD on ch. 743, TCM HD on ch. 782 and Smithsonian HD On Demand on ch. 794. On that date we will also make the following changes: Smithsonian HD will move from ch. 789 to ch. 795, VS HD from 794 to 481 and NHL Network HD from 795 to 468.


STILL WAITING FOR SPIKE HD TWC SUX


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/16841052
> 
> 
> Manhattan, Brooklyn/Queens and Mount Vernon
> 
> 
> The following changes are planned:
> 
> 
> On or about August 19, 2009 in Manhattan, Brooklyn and Queens we will launch ... *TCM HD on ch. 782*










Thanks for the info Jeff.


----------



## andgarden

*TCM HD* is the biggest deal channel launch I can remember in a long time. YAY!


----------



## G1Ravage

Uggghh why are they suddenly shifting channels around? I'm too accustomed to Cartoon Network being on 22.


----------



## JSY

I had two 8300HDs of which the update seemed to brick one of them (constant rebooting for 48 hrs), so I swapped one of them for the Samsung 3090. The update took fine on my 8300HD and frankly - my impression is that the 8300HD seems to run quicker and more smoothly - which is contrary to what most of you all are saying. So it makes me wonder if my 3090 has issues.


It's especially noticeable in the On Demand listings. When I go to one of the On Demand channels on the 3090, it says something like loading list and tells me to wait, whereas on my 8300HD, the list of On Demand programming just comes right up. It seems like that on each On Deamnd channel. Is that normal on the 3090?


Other than that on the 3090, I sometimes lose audio when I change to a HD channel and have to switch back to a SD and back to the HD channel to get it back.


But the menus fading in and out on the 8300HD - it just made it appear that it was smoother and quicker. It might be all in my head, though.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G1Ravage* /forum/post/16841370
> 
> 
> Uggghh why are they suddenly shifting channels around? I'm too accustomed to Cartoon Network being on 22.



channel placement = contracts and $$.


now that TWC is separate from Time Warner, looks like some of the Time Warner networks (CNN, Cartoon Network) are losing their "premium" locations. (I wonder if TNT and TBS are next)


----------



## TravKoolBreeze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/16841469
> 
> 
> channel placement = contracts and $$.
> 
> 
> now that TWC is separate from Time Warner, looks like some of the Time Warner networks (CNN, Cartoon Network) are losing their "premium" locations. (I wonder if TNT and TBS are next)



Well I can understand that they are moving Cartoon Network to 761 right next to Disney XD HD but the outright burial of CNN and CNN HD is the one that shocks me.


The other thing that shocks me is the moving of VS to the HD digital sports channels. I would understand it move if they moved it into the 690s near Comcast-owned G4 and Style but 480s will not get the same viewer pop as it in the 790s or even 690s


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TravKoolBreeze* /forum/post/16842047
> 
> 
> Well I can understand that they are moving Cartoon Network to 761 right next to Disney XD HD but the outright burial of CNN and CNN HD is the one that shocks me.
> 
> 
> The other thing that shocks me is the moving of VS to the HD digital sports channels. I would understand it move if they moved it into the 690s near Comcast-owned G4 and Style but 480s will not get the same viewer pop as it in the 790s or even 690s



-FX is paying $$ to get the premium ch 10 spot i guess. (and Oxygen and Lifetime are basically being swapped - Oxygen is joining its NBC-Universal brothers in the teens)


-Yeah, Versus and Golf belong in the 690s.... They really shouldn't be in the 480s as long as they aren't in the same package as the other channels...


----------



## TravKoolBreeze

If that is the case, I wonder if Discovery Communications paid off for 22 & 23 since it would seem better to put Discovery Kids to 70 and Investigation Discovery 69 (moving Galavision and C-SPAN) so that it would be next to the other Discovery Channels. In my case, I would move Discovery Health to 71 moving the OTB channel so that when OWN starts, they can get 771 (which might happen anyway) as well as the other two HD channels lineup with their sister Discovery Channels.


----------



## carl2680

where are the VIacom Channels? I guess TWC doesn't want to give Viacom some cash in these bad economic times.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/16843717
> 
> 
> where are the VIacom Channels? I guess TWC doesn't want to give Viacom some cash in these bad economic times.



Viacom questions probably belong in the national thread... our local division cant do anything until they get a national carriage deal...


shame....


----------



## if200

It seems that one of my 8300hds will not take the update and I will probably loose everything on my external drive. The other one works great. TWC gave me an appointment on Tuesday and a free month of HBO and Showtime. Should I get the new samsung box or the 8300hdc? The samsung also seems to have issues. Now I have to figure out how to reformat my dvr expander. Bummer!


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JSY* /forum/post/16841463
> 
> 
> I had two 8300HDs of which the update seemed to brick one of them (constant rebooting for 48 hrs), so I swapped one of them for the Samsung 3090. The update took fine on my 8300HD and frankly - my impression is that the 8300HD seems to run quicker and more smoothly - which is contrary to what most of you all are saying. So it makes me wonder if my 3090 has issues.
> 
> 
> It's especially noticeable in the On Demand listings. When I go to one of the On Demand channels on the 3090, it says something like loading list and tells me to wait, whereas on my 8300HD, the list of On Demand programming just comes right up. It seems like that on each On Deamnd channel. Is that normal on the 3090?
> 
> 
> Other than that on the 3090, I sometimes lose audio when I change to a HD channel and have to switch back to a SD and back to the HD channel to get it back.
> 
> 
> But the menus fading in and out on the 8300HD - it just made it appear that it was smoother and quicker. It might be all in my head, though.



Have you rebooted the Samsung 3090 to see if that resolves the issues?


Jack


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *if200* /forum/post/16844494
> 
> 
> It seems that one of my 8300hds will not take the update and I will probably loose everything on my external drive. The other one works great. TWC gave me an appointment on Tuesday and a free month of HBO and Showtime. Should I get the new samsung box or the 8300hdc? The samsung also seems to have issues. Now I have to figure out how to reformat my dvr expander. Bummer!



If the Samsungs in your area still have issues, I'd get an 8300HDC. However, if you get a Samsung you could do a compare and contrast with the 8300 box that works well.


Is the box that works well MDN (8300HD) or ODN (8300HDC?)


Jack


----------



## jasonDono

I have my boxes set to record new Yankee Games on YesHD. It recorded Friday's game but won't record any more. When you go to the guide listing for today's game, It doesn't offer a record series option. Very annoyed.


----------



## if200




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Satch Man* /forum/post/16845127
> 
> 
> If the Samsungs in your area still have issues, I'd get an 8300HDC. However, if you get a Samsung you could do a compare and contrast with the 8300 box that works well.
> 
> 
> Is the box that works well MDN (8300HD) or ODN (8300HDC?)
> 
> 
> Jack



They are both MDN and the box that took the update is working very well. I may just go and swap the box but keep hoping that the update will magically work eventually. Any tricks to help the update? Had it plugged in for 24 hrs then unplugged for 12 hours. Should I disconnect the dvr expander and see if that helps? Really don't want to lose external recordings so have hesitated to do that.


Thanks


----------



## daniel711

Does anyone know if the SA-4250HD has an event timer? The new Samsung 3050 doesn't, and I hate to give up that functionality. Right now I have a Pioneer 3510 which I love. But I'm having problems and they want to switch boxes on me. I honestly don't even think it's the box at all.


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *if200* /forum/post/16846480
> 
> 
> They are both MDN and the box that took the update is working very well. I may just go and swap the box but keep hoping that the update will magically work eventually. Any tricks to help the update? Had it plugged in for 24 hrs then unplugged for 12 hours. Should I disconnect the dvr expander and see if that helps? Really don't want to lose external recordings so have hesitated to do that.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Maybe something is not being initialized with the DVR Expander Drive, unplug that and the box and see if that helps, but this time, only unplug the box for a few minutes. You might try that.


A user on the forum also had his Navigator Update stuck in a reboot loop. He did not have an extended drive, but unplugged his HDMI cable from the box and also unplugged the box for 16 hours. When he reconnected everything and booted back up, after an hour, the update was installed, and all his stuff was saved.


That is weird that the HDMI cable would be an issue, because if it was you would think that everyone with HDMI would have this problem, and that has not been the case. I am just saying the steps that he did that solved the problem. However, if you unplug the drive expander AND the HDMI cable, than wait several minutes, at least the system will be able to "start fresh." Note that the user above did not have an External Drive, but I think you may have to disconnect that because it is not working with the change over. The makes and models of the expander drives make a difference and are really a crap-shoot. A normal first time Navigator download should take about 20 minutes to an hour. (average is about 30 minutes.) A normal box reboot once Navigator is on the box should take between 2-5 minutes. (ODN takes a little longer than MDN.) Note that these times are average, and ASSUME an "unstuck" box.


You would only have to be concerned about a possible 20 minutes to a 1- hour upgrade if they were doing some major stuff to the IPG. For now:
Turn off the box and unplug it
Turn off the DVR Expander and unplug it.
Unplug the HDMI cable (if you want) it won't hurt.
Wait about 15 minutes.
Plug the HDMI cable back in if disconnected.
Plug the box back in.
Wait about 30 seconds for any boot action to occur, if boot up does occur, all you need to do is wait, If nothing after 30 seconds, than turn the box back on.

You CAN turn the TV back on. (The TV however should be turned on last in sequence if you do.) BUT you won't be able to do anything with the TV or box until the correct time is showing on the box, and if this is going to take an hour to go through a loop with the same screen, maybe decide to leave the TV off to prevent, (although unlikely) a screen burn-in.


Now, let the box sit like that for an hour, more if you want, it won't hurt anything at this point.


When the correct time appears in the window and stays, you should have Navigator and can now turn the box on to check settings. I don't know if you will want to reconnect that Expander or not. That is your decision. If you do, you might be prepared for another long loading and rebooting process. Most important IMO would be to get Navigator loaded to the box and working well.


ANY USERS WHO HAVE THEIR BOXES STUCK OR NOT WORKING AFTER AN HOUR TRYING TO GET NAVIGATOR TO LOAD THE FIRST TIME, TRY THESE THINGS.


Jack


----------



## gtsgts

Damn, my 8300HD rebooted, and now it staying stuck on one channel. Can't higher the volume. Can't change the channel. Can't gain access to my dvr list. The guide, or info. Nothing is working. I don't want a new box, because I don't want to lose what I have recorded.


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gtsgts* /forum/post/16848742
> 
> 
> Damn, my 8300HD rebooted, and now it staying stuck on one channel. Can't higher the volume. Can't change the channel. Can't gain access to my dvr list. The guide, or info. Nothing is working. I don't want a new box, because I don't want to lose what I have recorded.



If the box doesn't auto-reboot in a few minutes to get itself out of "stuck mode", unplug the box for about 30 seconds than plug it back in and it should reboot and be OK. On some occasions, it may take a couple reboots to get the box working, especially after updates. What version guide do you have on your SA-8300? Passport, Navigator, or SARA? If you got Navigator, was this box freeze the result of the update?


Jack


----------



## hdtvfan2005




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daniel711* /forum/post/16847147
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if the SA-4250HD has an event timer? The new Samsung 3050 doesn't, and I hate to give up that functionality. Right now I have a Pioneer 3510 which I love. But I'm having problems and they want to switch boxes on me. I honestly don't even think it's the box at all.



It's the software and not the box. Navigator doesn't have timers yet. It might not be for a while until it gets it.


----------



## daniel711




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdtvfan2005* /forum/post/16849595
> 
> 
> It's the software and not the box. Navigator doesn't have timers yet. It might not be for a while until it gets it.



The Pioneer box in the livingroom has Passport and event timers. I recently got a Samsung H3050 in the bedroom, and THAT box has no timer function and the software is something called 'Mystro' (isn't that code for Navigator)? So, what do you suspect will happen if I switch the Pioneer for an SA - will the software change? I really don't get how this works. It seems to me the software resides in the box. Is that correct?


----------



## hdtvfan2005

Like I said the Pioneer does support Navigator and they'll send it down to you eventually. If you get a 3250HD, SMT-H3050, or a SA 4250HD you'll get Navigator which lacks those timers.


----------



## if200

Jack,


Thanks for the suggestions. I have tried every combination and think I am ready to give up and pick up a new box. It seems that an 8300hd or hdc is preferable to the new Sammy box. The thread for the box seems to indicate that there are issues with it recording in a timely fashion. Any thoughts would be appreciated. thanks.


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *if200* /forum/post/16851080
> 
> 
> Jack,
> 
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions. I have tried every combination and think I am ready to give up and pick up a new box. It seems that an 8300hd or hdc is preferable to the new Sammy box. The thread for the box seems to indicate that there are issues with it recording in a timely fashion. Any thoughts would be appreciated. thanks.



Sounds good,


Are you going to call to have them bring a new box, or pick one up at the office? I agree with you, if those tips above don't work, time for a box swap. One plus about calling to have a new box put in as opposed to just getting one by going to a service center, is when you call, specifically ask that the tech check signal strength from both inside and outside your home. If you just get a box yourself, you can't check that, and signal strength is very important to be good for a quality Navigator experience.


It seems that the SA-8300 HDC would be the way to go. Some have reported the new Samsungs to be faster, but they also have a few issues. You will get the ODN version for Navigator pre-installed regardless. The only downloads from time to time for the box will be software updates.


Jack


----------



## gtsgts




> Quote:
> Can anyone get their "start over" feature to work? I keep getting an error:
> 
> "We were unable to process your purchase of The Transporter.. Please call customer service at 718 3580900" Any help is appreciated. I have the new navigator upgrade to my SA8300HD box from this week.



Just got off the phone with the the technician, and the start over feature isn't gonna work on the SA8300HD. It works with the SA8300HDC, because it has a cable card. To get the start over feature to work you're gonna have to trade boxes. I'm just gonna deal without it. I have the SA8300HDC in my living room, and it runs much slower than the SA8300HD. Maybe when the start over feature gets added to more channels I'll change boxes.


----------



## if200




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Satch Man* /forum/post/16851591
> 
> 
> Sounds good,
> 
> 
> Are you going to call to have them bring a new box, or pick one up at the office? I agree with you, if those tips above don't work, time for a box swap. One plus about calling to have a new box put in as opposed to just getting one by going to a service center, is when you call, specifically ask that the tech check signal strength from both inside and outside your home. If you just get a box yourself, you can't check that, and signal strength is very important to be good for a quality Navigator experience.
> 
> 
> It seems that the SA-8300 HDC would be the way to go. Some have reported the new Samsungs to be faster, but they also have a few issues. You will get the ODN version for Navigator pre-installed regardless. The only downloads from time to time for the box will be software updates.
> 
> 
> Jack



Thanks for the reply. I didn't think about the signal strength so I might wait till tuesday. My only concern is that I will not be able to choose which box they give me. The samsung has only worked sporadically with the external expander and I read somewhere that the new update disables the esata on the samsung box. However, I will use this opportunity to upgrade to a 1tb expander since I am starting again from scratch.


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gtsgts* /forum/post/16852358
> 
> 
> Just got off the phone with the the technician, and the start over feature isn't gonna work on the SA8300HD. It works with the SA8300HDC, because it has a cable card. To get the start over feature to work you're gonna have to trade boxes. I'm just gonna deal without it. I have the SA8300HDC in my living room, and it runs much slower than the SA8300HD. Maybe when the start over feature gets added to more channels I'll change boxes.



The mystery deepens,


I am from Wisconsin and have religiously followed the Navigator roll-out in different threads to see how it's going. I can tell you that when Start Over was applied to my SA-8300 (MDN) box it worked. The funny story is that we got it around January and in March or so it disappeared from all the boxes. It turns out that there was some sort of pending litigation between the use of Start Over and TWC boxes. However, when advertisers came to the realization that you could not FF through banner ads, they accepted Start Over on more channels. (Although gradually.) After a six month or so hiatus, Start Over came back, but it's not yet on all the channels where it is supposed to be.


I'm not sure if that tech knew what he was talking about or got misleading information. Start Over just holds the program on which it is available for the live duration of the broadcast. Activating it just restarts the show, (commercials and all.) However, instead of keeping it on the head end for 3-6 weeks like they do for VOD stuff (times approximate) they hold the show only for its live duration.


Unless I am missing something here, Start Over should have nothing to do with whether you have an ODN or MDN box. If that were the case, it wouldn't work on my MDN box and it does. Although I don't use it. (For me, it only shows up on SD channels.)


The other thing that I heard for NYC areas was that Navigator was ONLY being pushed to HD boxes. In Wisconsin, they did push it out to SD boxes as well. I don't remember the time duration, but all makes and models of boxes were converted. However, I personally tell people that it is good to get an HD box even if you have an SD TV, because when you get an HDTV, (with either HDMI cable or Component Cable, don't forget that! or you won't have HD!) you don't have to switch boxes. I could be wrong, but I don't think my division is giving out new SD boxes anymore, but don't quote me on that!


Jack


----------



## G1Ravage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gtsgts* /forum/post/16852358
> 
> 
> Just got off the phone with the the technician, and the start over feature isn't gonna work on the SA8300HD. It works with the SA8300HDC, because it has a cable card. To get the start over feature to work you're gonna have to trade boxes. I'm just gonna deal without it. I have the SA8300HDC in my living room, and it runs much slower than the SA8300HD. Maybe when the start over feature gets added to more channels I'll change boxes.



That's BS. Start Over works just fine on my 8300HD.


----------



## if200




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Satch Man* /forum/post/16847443
> 
> 
> Maybe something is not being initialized with the DVR Expander Drive, unplug that and the box and see if that helps, but this time, only unplug the box for a few minutes. You might try that.
> 
> 
> A user on the forum also had his Navigator Update stuck in a reboot loop. He did not have an extended drive, but unplugged his HDMI cable from the box and also unplugged the box for 16 hours. When he reconnected everything and booted back up, after an hour, the update was installed, and all his stuff was saved.
> 
> 
> That is weird that the HDMI cable would be an issue, because if it was you would think that everyone with HDMI would have this problem, and that has not been the case. I am just saying the steps that he did that solved the problem. However, if you unplug the drive expander AND the HDMI cable, than wait several minutes, at least the system will be able to "start fresh." Note that the user above did not have an External Drive, but I think you may have to disconnect that because it is not working with the change over. The makes and models of the expander drives make a difference and are really a crap-shoot. A normal first time Navigator download should take about 20 minutes to an hour. (average is about 30 minutes.) A normal box reboot once Navigator is on the box should take between 2-5 minutes. (ODN takes a little longer than MDN.) Note that these times are average, and ASSUME an "unstuck" box.
> 
> 
> You would only have to be concerned about a possible 20 minutes to a 1- hour upgrade if they were doing some major stuff to the IPG. For now:
> Turn off the box and unplug it
> Turn off the DVR Expander and unplug it.
> Unplug the HDMI cable (if you want) it won't hurt.
> Wait about 15 minutes.
> Plug the HDMI cable back in if disconnected.
> Plug the box back in.
> Wait about 30 seconds for any boot action to occur, if boot up does occur, all you need to do is wait, If nothing after 30 seconds, than turn the box back on.
> 
> You CAN turn the TV back on. (The TV however should be turned on last in sequence if you do.) BUT you won't be able to do anything with the TV or box until the correct time is showing on the box, and if this is going to take an hour to go through a loop with the same screen, maybe decide to leave the TV off to prevent, (although unlikely) a screen burn-in.
> 
> 
> Now, let the box sit like that for an hour, more if you want, it won't hurt anything at this point.
> 
> 
> When the correct time appears in the window and stays, you should have Navigator and can now turn the box on to check settings. I don't know if you will want to reconnect that Expander or not. That is your decision. If you do, you might be prepared for another long loading and rebooting process. Most important IMO would be to get Navigator loaded to the box and working well.
> 
> 
> ANY USERS WHO HAVE THEIR BOXES STUCK OR NOT WORKING AFTER AN HOUR TRYING TO GET NAVIGATOR TO LOAD THE FIRST TIME, TRY THESE THINGS.
> 
> 
> Jack




Believe it or not, my box finally updated and it is working fine! Expander shows are there as well as the extra recording space. It did find old recordings and list them as unknown in my list. It took me a couple of hours to go through them and delete most of them. Used the above tricks and followed the dvr expander instructions. Thanks for the help.


----------



## gtsgts




> Quote:
> That's BS. Start Over works just fine on my 8300HD.



Really







Why would she tell me that then? she said a cable card was needed so it could communicate back to them to get that feature to work.







She went on a little rant about it actually. Sounded very sure of herself. I would think if you worked for the TWC you would know these thing. How annoying. Is the start over feature working with everyone's 8300HD box?


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gtsgts* /forum/post/16854164
> 
> 
> Really
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would she tell me that then? she said a cable card was needed so it could communicate back to them to get that feature to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She went on a little rant about it actually. Sounded very sure of herself. I would think if you worked for the TWC you would know these thing. How annoying. Is the start over feature working with everyone's 8300HD box?



Mine works.


The techs on the phone don't know squat. Come here for all of your answers.


----------



## Slikkster

Not sure if this happened to anyone else, but I was getting strange channel listings on my guide...some channels were missing and it basically just didn't make much sense how it was displaying some channels and not others when I would go to the guide.


Turns out that somehow a bunch of channels were designated as "Favorites" after I got 'gatored' (didn't have any favorites before), and the Guide was set to display Favorites first, before the normal channel listing. I deselected all the favorites for now and just set it to display the normal guide listing (vs. Favorites first) and it's good to go.


I'll probably go back and set a good deal of favorites in the HD range that I use/subscribe to and set the guide to display them accordingly. But mystery solved for now.


----------



## MrRetroGamer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slikkster* /forum/post/16854465
> 
> 
> Not sure if this happened to anyone else, but I was getting strange channel listings on my guide...some channels were missing and it basically just didn't make much sense how it was displaying some channels and not others when I would go to the guide.
> 
> 
> Turns out that somehow a bunch of channels were designated as "Favorites" after I got 'gatored' (didn't have any favorites before), and the Guide was set to display Favorites first, before the normal channel listing. I deselected all the favorites for now and just set it to display the normal guide listing (vs. Favorites first) and it's good to go.
> 
> 
> I'll probably go back and set a good deal of favorites in the HD range that I use/subscribe to and set the guide to display them accordingly. But mystery solved for now.



I had the same issue, was pretty weird.


My only questions now are for the audio - the old software had an actual "level" that you were recording and watching at. This new version has audio level of wide, narrow or normal - it seems to have defaulted to narrow, not really sure about the differences?


With passport, I usually had something in the buffer to go back on as soon as I turned on the set, and it was usually my default power on channel NY1. I could always get the weather in the morning without waiting.







Now it seems like the buffer is empty when I turn on the box.










Oh, one more nitpic, with passport I was pretty good at judging the time to stop FF over commercials so it would jump back to the right spot. Now the jump back interval seems to be a bit longer so my timing is off. Also, it has the same thing on rewind, which I don't remember passport having.


----------



## Slikkster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrRetroGamer* /forum/post/16854603
> 
> 
> I had the same issue, was pretty weird.
> 
> 
> My only questions now are for the audio - the old software had an actual "level" that you were recording and watching at. This new version has audio level of wide, narrow or normal - it seems to have defaulted to narrow, not really sure about the differences?



The audio settings seem to be for "dynamic range". The idea is that with "Narrow", the audio is compressed and possibly limited, which will make it seem louder, yet consistent from programming to commercials and back. The idea is to vanquish the ubiquitous annoyance of having commercials (already heavily compressed) sound much louder than program content. This comes at the expense of some audio quality tradeoff. Will anyone notice watching with TV speakers? Probably not.


I'm guessing "Normal" means a slight amount of compression to allow for some evening out of programming-commercial loudness.


And "Wide" would mean full dynamic range, where the quietest and loudest passages all get passed without processing. I would think this would be best for home theater setups, or for people who don't care about commercials blasting them out.


Anyone know any differently?


----------



## zetachi

Hoping someone here can help more then TWC. Last week they came to my house to install new modem for TW phone. Since then I cannot get On Demand to work on either of my boxes. 8300HDC DVR or Samsung 3050 non DVR. Both sets give error 106 when trying any On Demand station. I've tried both regular unplug re-boot and hard re-boot on both and nothing works. I called them and they had me re-boot and they sent a signal but that did not work either. Now I need to wait till Thursday for a tech to come out. Any suggestions?


Thanks


----------



## G1Ravage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/16854392
> 
> 
> mine works.
> 
> 
> The techs on the phone don't know squat. Come here for all of your answers.



iawtp


----------



## rgrossman

The hard drive on my 8300HD died last night, so I went down to 23rd St to get a new box. The _only_ kind of HD DVRs they're giving out is the Samsung.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rgrossman* /forum/post/16857810
> 
> 
> The hard drive on my 8300HD died last night, so I went down to 23rd St to get a new box. The _only_ kind of HD DVRs they're giving out is the Samsung.



So that means you have now entered the _navigator zone_.



_*Do not attempt to adjust the picture.*_











_*Welcome, to that "other" dimension*_



























.


----------



## Digiti




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G1Ravage* /forum/post/16853720
> 
> 
> That's BS. Start Over works just fine on my 8300HD.



No joy in Kew Gardens concerning "start over" with my SA 8300HD . Several calls to TWC yielded nothing except to be patient. I am very reluctant to do a box switch because navigator works very well and very swiftly on my box.


----------



## andgarden

Having had an HDC for a while, I can say that even when Start Over "works," it's effed. One problem is constant stuttering. But the biggest problem is that sometimes you'll be dropped back in "live" mode, having missed for all time whatever was in between where you where and where you ended up.


----------



## Berk32

Was internet (and possibly phone) down for anyone else for the last 90 minutes?


Mine just came back (same time I could finally get thru to the TWC line) - and there was a recording: "Data and phone services are have problems in the following areas: Brooklyn, Queens, and Manhattan" (something like that....)


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/16860214
> 
> 
> Was internet (and possibly phone) down for anyone else for the last 90 minutes?
> 
> 
> Mine just came back (same time I could finally get thru to the TWC line) - and there was a recording: "Data and phone services are have problems in the following areas: Brooklyn, Queens, and Manhattan" (something like that....)



OH YES, absolutely! Same deal here...it just came back on.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/16860217
> 
> 
> OH YES, absolutely! Same deal here...it just came back on.



I randomly connected to an open wireless router in my building, and the internet worked - so i spent 30 minutes rebooting the modem and router in different orders trying to figure out why i wasn't getting an IP....


of course i connect to the one person in my building that probably had DSL...


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/16860233
> 
> 
> I randomly connected to an open wireless router in my building, and the internet worked - so i spent 30 minutes rebooting the modem and router in different orders trying to figure out why i wasn't getting an IP....
> 
> 
> of course i connect to the one person in my building that probably had DSL...



All that work was basically for nothing. I rebooted a couple times, and it finally came back on its own.


----------



## TravKoolBreeze

Sounds like it wasn't one of their usual DNS failures but a major failure by one of their backbone routers


----------



## gtsgts

What external hard drive do you guys have that works with your explorer 8300HD? I want to add more space, and tried to before. I got the western digital My DVR Expander, and it didn't work. I had to send it back. Anyone have any suggestions?







Maybe I should try the western digital My DVR Expander again. Maybe it will work with the new Navigator software.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gtsgts* /forum/post/16860375
> 
> 
> What external hard drive do you guys have that works with your explorer 8300HD? .



here's a place to start..

http://baseportal.com/cgi-bin/basepo...appo/navigator


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/16860233
> 
> 
> I randomly connected to an open wireless router in my building, and the internet worked - so i spent 30 minutes rebooting the modem and router in different orders trying to figure out why i wasn't getting an IP....
> 
> 
> of course i connect to the one person in my building that probably had DSL...



Did you check for a TV signal? Or a dialtone (if you have their phone service)?


I was nervous about IP when they tried to sell me their phone service; I went for it because they said they did NOT do IP (as in VOIP) for phone service.


I think the issue is the authentication servers they use for IP... yes there can be DNS issues, but generally you'll get a DNS type of message. You can add an "outside" DNS servers to your list, but there's no way around not being able to authenticate.


----------



## zetachi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zetachi* /forum/post/16854869
> 
> 
> Hoping someone here can help more then TWC. Last week they came to my house to install new modem for TW phone. Since then I cannot get On Demand to work on either of my boxes. 8300HDC DVR or Samsung 3050 non DVR. Both sets give error 106 when trying any On Demand station. I've tried both regular unplug re-boot and hard re-boot on both and nothing works. I called them and they had me re-boot and they sent a signal but that did not work either. Now I need to wait till Thursday for a tech to come out. Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Damn was hoping someone had seen this issue before. Oh well guess I can wait for the Tech to try and figure this out.


----------



## if200




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gtsgts* /forum/post/16860375
> 
> 
> What external hard drive do you guys have that works with your explorer 8300HD? I want to add more space, and tried to before. I got the western digital My DVR Expander, and it didn't work. I had to send it back. Anyone have any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I should try the western digital My DVR Expander again. Maybe it will work with the new Navigator software.



i've had the wd dvr expander with the 8300hd for over a year and it is now working with the navigator update. Never had any issues worked pretty much right away. If I was getting a new one though I'd go with the 1TB version.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16861901
> 
> 
> Did you check for a TV signal? Or a dialtone (if you have their phone service)?
> 
> 
> I was nervous about IP when they tried to sell me their phone service; I went for it because they said they did NOT do IP (as in VOIP) for phone service.
> 
> 
> I think the issue is the authentication servers they use for IP... yes there can be DNS issues, but generally you'll get a DNS type of message. You can add an "outside" DNS servers to your list, but there's no way around not being able to authenticate.



yes... I had tv.... if that had been out i wouldn't have been trying so hard....


----------



## AndyHDTV

I forgot. Is msnbc-hd launching tomorrow?


----------



## TravKoolBreeze

Yes, it should be.


----------



## Berk32

here was the full announcement for tomorrow:


> Quote:
> On or about July 22, 2009 we will launch the following new channels: UNTV on ch. _150_, SET ASIA on ch. 561, Filipino Channel on ch. 594 and MSNBC HD will also be added on ch. 714 in Manhattan, Brooklyn and Queens and on ch. 729 in Mt. Vernon. In addition, Vme will move from ch. 841 to chs. 168 and 818.
> 
> 
> Also on that date in Northern Manhattan for customers with cable ready TV’s and TV’s directly connected to cable (“direct hookups”) we will move TV Guide from ch. 40 to ch. 18 and NY1 from ch. 98 to ch. 10.
> 
> 
> The previously announced discontinuance of Music Choice Contemporary Instrumentals, ch. 647, Taste of Italy, ch. 648 and Tejano, ch. 649 will occur on or about July 22, 2009. Also on that date we will discontinue carriage of iN DEMAND Movies and Events as provided on channels 304 – 307.



I already "found" the 3 new SD channels - but no obvious sign of MSNBCHD yet. (it may be going into one of the spots currently occupied by an analog channel)


EDIT: ok MSNBCHD is now on freq477 ch1 - which means they moved around a few things....


----------



## Berk32

714 MSNBCHD is now fully live


----------



## G1Ravage

Wow, it just...appeared.


----------



## DNINE

MSNBC is up for me UWS. I've been following the Tour de France on Versus 794 it's nice to see it in HD this year.


----------



## MrRetroGamer

Can someone please try to explain this to me, hopefully I am describing it right. In the past with Passport, I know that I had a buffer going on the last channel watched pretty much at all times. When I turned on the TV and the box, I would usually be able to rewind the existing buffer on that channel. Just as an added precaution, I would have a power on timer set for 6:30AM and a power off timer for 6:31AM on NY1HD, so I could always find my weather report when I turned on the set during the next 1/2 hour or so. This ALWAYS worked for me in the past.


I've noticed that now with Navigator, if I leave the box on and shut the TV, when I turn the TV back on, my buffer is gone? The box is still powered on during all this (indicated by the icon on the front display), and the TV is plugged into an outlet on a strip, not into the box. When I turn my TV back on, even though the box is on, I see the channel number flash for a second on the cable box display. I am using an HDMI connection if that makes a difference. I just want to know what is going on with my buffer?







I also have a power on timer set for 6:30AM on NY1HD and I see that when I come to my TV at say, 6:45AM, the box is ON BUT as soon as I turn on the TV only, no buffer??


----------



## bknight

Also have MSNBC HD here in the East Village. Looks good!


----------



## Berk32

TWC NYC


104 HD channels (+7 August 19 ;+5 announced but postponed)


350 PPV-HD

411 TEAM HD

445/791 GAME-HD

461 NBATVHD******** Postponed to a later date

465 Tennis Channel HD

467 CBS College Sports HD

471 Big Ten HD On Demand********August 19

472 Big Ten Network HD

480 Outdoor Channel HD********August 19

651 HBO HD

652 HBO2 HD

653 HBO Family HD

654 HBO Comedy HD

655 HBO Signature HD

656 HBO Zone HD

657 HBO Latino HD

658 CineMax HD

659 MoreMax HD

660 ActionMAX HD

661 ThrillerMAX HD

662 WMAX HD

663 @MAX HD

664 5StarMAX HD

665 OuterMAX HD

666 Showtime HD

667 Showtime 2 HD

668 ShowCase HD

669 Showtime Extreme HD

674 TMC HD

675 TMCxtra HD

676 Starz HD

677 Starz Edge HD

678 Starz Kids & Family HD

681 Starz Comedy HD

682 Encore HD

684 Chiller HD******** Postponed to a later date

686 Crime and Investigation HD

687 Live Well HD (WABC 7.2)

689 Style HD

691 Fuse HD

692 G4 HD

699 Showcase On Demand HD

700 Movies On Demand HD

701 NY1 HD

702 WCBS (CBS) HD

703 TNT HD

704 WNBC (NBC) HD

705 WNYW (FOX) HD

706 Nickelodeon HD******** Postponed to a later date

707 WABC (ABC) HD

708 TBS HD

709 WWOR (My Network TV) HD

710 CNN HD (778 on August 19)

711 WPIX (The CW) HD

713 WNET (PBS) HD

714 MSNBC HD

715 CNBC HD

716 USA HD

717 Syfy HD

718 Bravo HD

720 Palladia HD

722 Cartoon Network HD (761 on August 19)

723 Investigation Discovery HD********August 19

724 E! HD

726 SNY HD

727 MSG HD

728 ESPN HD

729 ESPN2 HD

731 WPXN (iON) HD

733 QVC HD

734 Universal HD

736 Spike HD******** Postponed to a later date

737 FX HD (710 on August 19)

738 ABC Family HD

739 HSN HD******** Postponed to a later date

740 History Channel HD

743 Fox Business News HD

744 Fox News HD

746 A&E HD

747 WNJU (Telemundo) HD

748 MSG+ HD

749 Disney HD

750 Food Network HD

752 The Learning Channel HD

753 YES HD

754 AMC HD

758 Headline News HD********August 19

759 WE HD

760 Disney XD HD

762 Lifetime HD********August 19

762 Lifetime Movie Network HD (780 on August 19)

763 Biography HD

764 HGTV HD

765 National Geographic HD

766 Discovery HD

767 HD Theater

768 Planet Green HD

772 Weather Channel HD

774 Speed HD

775 Science Channel HD

779 Golf HD (482 on August 19)

781 IFC HD

782 TCM HD********August 19

783 MLB Network HD

784 Hallmark Movie Channel HD

786 Animal Planet HD

787 MavTV HD

788 Travel Channel HD

789 Smithsonian HD (795 on August 19)

790 TV One HD

792 ESPNews HD

793 ESPNU HD

794 Smithsonian HD On Demand********August 19

794 Versus HD (481 on August 19)

795 NHL Network HD (468 on August 19)

796 MGM HD


----------



## nyctveng

i was skeptical about phone service as well but since cell makes a good backup these days. tw phone is voip. it uses IP technology not circuit switched like say a verizon landline. but the difference between tw phone and vonage is that tw phone does not hit the public internet as voange does.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16861901
> 
> 
> Did you check for a TV signal? Or a dialtone (if you have their phone service)?
> 
> 
> I was nervous about IP when they tried to sell me their phone service; I went for it because they said they did NOT do IP (as in VOIP) for phone service.
> 
> 
> I think the issue is the authentication servers they use for IP... yes there can be DNS issues, but generally you'll get a DNS type of message. You can add an "outside" DNS servers to your list, but there's no way around not being able to authenticate.


----------



## pdroth

Nice list - wish HDNET and HDNET Movies was still on there.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrRetroGamer* /forum/post/16867362
> 
> 
> Can someone please try to explain this to me, hopefully I am describing it right. In the past with Passport, I know that I had a buffer going on the last channel watched pretty much at all times. When I turned on the TV and the box, I would usually be able to rewind the existing buffer on that channel. Just as an added precaution, I would have a power on timer set for 6:30AM and a power off timer for 6:31AM on NY1HD, so I could always find my weather report when I turned on the set during the next 1/2 hour or so. This ALWAYS worked for me in the past.
> 
> 
> I've noticed that now with Navigator, if I leave the box on and shut the TV, when I turn the TV back on, my buffer is gone? The box is still powered on during all this (indicated by the icon on the front display), and the TV is plugged into an outlet on a strip, not into the box. When I turn my TV back on, even though the box is on, I see the channel number flash for a second on the cable box display. I am using an HDMI connection if that makes a difference. I just want to know what is going on with my buffer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a power on timer set for 6:30AM on NY1HD and I see that when I come to my TV at say, 6:45AM, the box is ON BUT as soon as I turn on the TV only, no buffer??



welcome to navigator. your not crazy.


----------



## mikeM1

=============

here was the full announcement for tomorrow:

Quote:

On or about July 22, 2009 we will launch the following new channels: UNTV on ch. _150_, SET ASIA on ch. 561, Filipino Channel on ch. 594 and MSNBC HD will also be added on ch. 714 in Manhattan, Brooklyn and Queens and on ch. 729 in Mt. Vernon. In addition, Vme will move from ch. 841 to chs. 168 and 818.

=============

Turns out at least ONE of these adds will cost you: Filipino Channel is a "premium channel" at the not-so-cheap cost of $11.95/mo.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/16862414
> 
> 
> yes... I had tv.... if that had been out i wouldn't have been trying so hard....



Ah, indeed I've had 2-6 hour outages of IP about 2-3 per year over the past 4-5-6, something like that, which is why I think it's their inability to keep servers up for very long.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/16867303
> 
> 
> MSNBC is up for me UWS. I've been following the Tour de France on Versus 794 it's nice to see it in HD this year.



They are relegating VS to 481 on 8/19; I guess they couldn't extort more money from VS to stay where they have been for quite a while now...


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/16867868
> 
> 
> i was skeptical about phone service as well but since cell makes a good backup these days. tw phone is voip. it uses IP technology not circuit switched like say a verizon landline. but the difference between tw phone and vonage is that tw phone does not hit the public internet as voange does.



I very closely questioned them about this... insisting I had to talk to an engineer. Phone service does not need to go through their IP authentication servers (according to them), which I always thought was a major weak point. There's no "fault" with using IP as a technology; the issue I was trying to get to was that if I get a 2-3 hour IP outage, that would NOT mean I would also lose phone service.


However, I'll know for sure the next time I have any IP issues not related to not connecting at all to TWC... as in lose IP but phone still works.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16868416
> 
> 
> They are relegating VS to 481 on 8/19; I guess they couldn't extort more money from VS to stay where they have been for quite a while now...



I think its just them moving the smaller sports-themed channels together (golf moving too - and nhl network is going where it should've been all along)


Golf and Versus do belong in the 680s-90s though.... (with their Comcast brothers G4 and Style)


----------



## heinriph




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrRetroGamer* /forum/post/16867362
> 
> 
> Can someone please try to explain this to me, hopefully I am describing it right. [...] I've noticed that now with Navigator, if I leave the box on and shut the TV, when I turn the TV back on, my buffer is gone? The box is still powered on during all this [...] When I turn my TV back on, even though the box is on, I see the channel number flash for a second on the cable box display. I am using an HDMI connection if that makes a difference.



Sounds like HDMI nonsense - the TV is probably signaling to the cable box that it is off, and the cable box is probably turning off on some level.


I get the idea behind intelligent cables, but personally I prefer good old 'dumb' cables. If I tell my cable box to stay on, I don't need my TV and cable box having a chat over the HDMI to decide what they think is best for me.


One more reason to stick with component cables.


----------



## MrRetroGamer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heinriph* /forum/post/16868742
> 
> 
> Sounds like HDMI nonsense - the TV is probably signaling to the cable box that it is off, and the cable box is probably turning off on some level.



That makes sense, I'll investigate that. This did not occur with the same HDMI cable before I got crappergated.


----------



## Berk32

Another Northern Manhattan spreadsheet.

(it's been a little while)


I think I have all of the minor differences between northern and southern Manhattan pinned down at this point (its just a few random SD channels...)

 

twcHD 7-22-09.zip 74.802734375k . file


----------



## carl2680




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/16872447
> 
> 
> Another Northern Manhattan spreadsheet.
> 
> (it's been a little while)
> 
> 
> I think I have all of the minor differences between northern and southern Manhattan pinned down at this point (its just a few random SD channels...)



Interesting list, but I wonder who are the genious at TWC that a couple of years ago decided to put ESPN HD, YES HD and SNYHD on one QAm which only cover 38.8mbs. It is interesting that we haven't seen those HD channels real potential on the TWC system.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/16872744
> 
> 
> Interesting list, but I wonder who are the genious at TWC that a couple of years ago decided to put ESPN HD, YES HD and SNYHD on one QAm which only cover 38.8mbs. It is interesting that we haven't seen those HD channels real potential on the TWC system.



the same geniuses that have just about every hd channel in a set of 3?


----------



## gtsgts

Am I gonna have to go back to the days of the tvguide? The find shows keyboard never works passed the first word. Once you have to use the space key it doesn't work. Can you do manual recording? Does anyone know?


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zetachi* /forum/post/16854869
> 
> 
> Hoping someone here can help more then TWC. Last week they came to my house to install new modem for TW phone. Since then I cannot get On Demand to work on either of my boxes. 8300HDC DVR or Samsung 3050 non DVR. Both sets give error 106 when trying any On Demand station. I've tried both regular unplug re-boot and hard re-boot on both and nothing works. I called them and they had me re-boot and they sent a signal but that did not work either. Now I need to wait till Thursday for a tech to come out. Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> Thanks



The entire TWC company seems to be comprised of idiots.


I had two cable boxes, and when I had a cable card installed in my Tivo HD, I returned one to the cable guy. Soon afterwards the 8300HD DVR lost all the On Demand stations. I called tech support, they said they would investigate. After a week, nothing happened so I called again. The next rep said the first rep had done nothing, but she would put out a "work order". Then more channels started disappearing.


I called again, and now discovered that the cable guy had "deactivated" BOTH boxes instead of one! They continued to charge for the box, but had turned it off. Simple - re-activate it, right? Nope. Can't be done without a visit from another cable guy! Now the box is totally dead, but makes a nice clock as it still displays the time.


So he's coming tomorrow to "re-activate" the box.


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/16879162
> 
> 
> The entire TWC company seems to be comprised of idiots.
> 
> 
> I had two cable boxes, and when I had a cable card installed in my Tivo HD, I returned one to the cable guy. Soon afterwards the 8300HD DVR lost all the On Demand stations. I called tech support, they said they would investigate. After a week, nothing happened so I called again. The next rep said the first rep had done nothing, but she would put out a "work order". Then more channels started disappearing.
> 
> 
> I called again, and now discovered that the cable guy had "deactivated" BOTH boxes instead of one! They continued to charge for the box, but had turned it off. Simple - re-activate it, right? Nope. Can't be done without a visit from another cable guy! Now the box is totally dead, but makes a nice clock as it still displays the time.
> 
> 
> So he's coming tomorrow to "re-activate" the box.



WOW!!!


Where I live in Wisconsin they can do reactivation of boxes over the phone. You just call and say, I need to have my box reactivated. We used to have a "Self Converter install activation line." But I don't know what happened to that.


What's he gonna do tomorrow that can't be done over the phone?


Jack


----------



## DNINE

I think 5 is the number of Service calls you have to go through before TW starts to figure out whats wrong, 20 phone calls at least 1 hour on hold should be about right!


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Got some interesting news last night. A contact my building manager has at Verizon tells him they will start marketing their service by the end of August in the general area from 96th to 125th on the west side.


Apparently, they will do this ahead for actually running the trunk fiber off which each block gets wired. AND that they may go down a black based on the number of potential sign-ups; the implication is if "you" are the only interested person on a block, they will delay running fiber down that block.


----------



## heinriph




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gtsgts* /forum/post/16878541
> 
> 
> Am I gonna have to go back to the days of the tvguide? The find shows keyboard never works passed the first word. Once you have to use the space key it doesn't work. Can you do manual recording? Does anyone know?



Don't know about the keyboard thing, but you can forget about manual recordings - Navigator does not offer that feature.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16880021
> 
> 
> Got some interesting news last night. A contact my building manager has at Verizon tells him they will start marketing their service by the end of August in the general area from 96th to 125th on the west side.
> 
> 
> Apparently, they will do this ahead for actually running the trunk fiber off which each block gets wired. AND that they may go down a black based on the number of potential sign-ups; the implication is if "you" are the only interested person on a block, they will delay running fiber down that block.



Information like that, 3rd party from a so-called 'insider' is almost always wrong.


A_C


----------



## HDTV Dude

Comcast first to launch HBO on Demand in HD. That's what I'm talking about. Hopefully this will happen with TWC sooner than later.

http://www.foxbusiness.com/story/com...bo-demandr-hd/


----------



## nyctveng

i have a contact there that tells me that a lot of the inefficiencies are purposely created for job security purposes. with all the competition now, work loads have dropped. so reps love to book trouble calls to keep the techs busy. many people have been there 10-20 years so they think they are looking out for one another. but in the end they are driving people to look for alternatives so us busy new yorkers dont have 4 hours to wait for a box to be reactivated.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/16879162
> 
> 
> The entire TWC company seems to be comprised of idiots.
> 
> 
> I had two cable boxes, and when I had a cable card installed in my Tivo HD, I returned one to the cable guy. Soon afterwards the 8300HD DVR lost all the On Demand stations. I called tech support, they said they would investigate. After a week, nothing happened so I called again. The next rep said the first rep had done nothing, but she would put out a "work order". Then more channels started disappearing.
> 
> 
> I called again, and now discovered that the cable guy had "deactivated" BOTH boxes instead of one! They continued to charge for the box, but had turned it off. Simple - re-activate it, right? Nope. Can't be done without a visit from another cable guy! Now the box is totally dead, but makes a nice clock as it still displays the time.
> 
> 
> So he's coming tomorrow to "re-activate" the box.


----------



## dampfnudel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/16867545
> 
> 
> TWC NYC
> 
> 
> 104 HD channels (+7 August 19 ;+5 announced but postponed)
> 
> 
> 350 PPV-HD
> 
> 411 TEAM HD
> 
> 445/791 GAME-HD
> 
> 461 NBATVHD******** Postponed to a later date
> 
> 465 Tennis Channel HD
> 
> 467 CBS College Sports HD
> 
> 471 Big Ten HD On Demand********August 19
> 
> 472 Big Ten Network HD
> 
> 480 Outdoor Channel HD********August 19
> 
> 651 HBO HD
> 
> 652 HBO2 HD
> 
> 653 HBO Family HD
> 
> 654 HBO Comedy HD
> 
> 655 HBO Signature HD
> 
> 656 HBO Zone HD
> 
> 657 HBO Latino HD
> 
> 658 CineMax HD
> 
> 659 MoreMax HD
> 
> 660 ActionMAX HD
> 
> 661 ThrillerMAX HD
> 
> 662 WMAX HD
> 
> 663 @MAX HD
> 
> 664 5StarMAX HD
> 
> 665 OuterMAX HD
> 
> 666 Showtime HD
> 
> 667 Showtime 2 HD
> 
> 668 ShowCase HD
> 
> 669 Showtime Extreme HD
> 
> 674 TMC HD
> 
> 675 TMCxtra HD
> 
> 676 Starz HD
> 
> 677 Starz Edge HD
> 
> 678 Starz Kids & Family HD
> 
> 681 Starz Comedy HD
> 
> 682 Encore HD
> 
> 684 Chiller HD******** Postponed to a later date
> 
> 686 Crime and Investigation HD
> 
> 687 Live Well HD (WABC 7.2)
> 
> 689 Style HD
> 
> 691 Fuse HD
> 
> 692 G4 HD
> 
> 699 Showcase On Demand HD
> 
> 700 Movies On Demand HD
> 
> 701 NY1 HD
> 
> 702 WCBS (CBS) HD
> 
> 703 TNT HD
> 
> 704 WNBC (NBC) HD
> 
> 705 WNYW (FOX) HD
> 
> 706 Nickelodeon HD******** Postponed to a later date
> 
> 707 WABC (ABC) HD
> 
> 708 TBS HD
> 
> 709 WWOR (My Network TV) HD
> 
> 710 CNN HD (778 on August 19)
> 
> 711 WPIX (The CW) HD
> 
> 713 WNET (PBS) HD
> 
> 714 MSNBC HD
> 
> 715 CNBC HD
> 
> 716 USA HD
> 
> 717 Syfy HD
> 
> 718 Bravo HD
> 
> 720 Palladia HD
> 
> 722 Cartoon Network HD (761 on August 19)
> 
> 723 Investigation Discovery HD********August 19
> 
> 724 E! HD
> 
> 726 SNY HD
> 
> 727 MSG HD
> 
> 728 ESPN HD
> 
> 729 ESPN2 HD
> 
> 731 WPXN (iON) HD
> 
> 733 QVC HD
> 
> 734 Universal HD
> 
> 736 Spike HD******** Postponed to a later date
> 
> 737 FX HD (710 on August 19)
> 
> 738 ABC Family HD
> 
> 739 HSN HD******** Postponed to a later date
> 
> 740 History Channel HD
> 
> 743 Fox Business News HD
> 
> 744 Fox News HD
> 
> 746 A&E HD
> 
> 747 WNJU (Telemundo) HD
> 
> 748 MSG+ HD
> 
> 749 Disney HD
> 
> 750 Food Network HD
> 
> 752 The Learning Channel HD
> 
> 753 YES HD
> 
> 754 AMC HD
> 
> 758 Headline News HD********August 19
> 
> 759 WE HD
> 
> 760 Disney XD HD
> 
> 762 Lifetime HD********August 19
> 
> 762 Lifetime Movie Network HD (780 on August 19)
> 
> 763 Biography HD
> 
> 764 HGTV HD
> 
> 765 National Geographic HD
> 
> 766 Discovery HD
> 
> 767 HD Theater
> 
> 768 Planet Green HD
> 
> 772 Weather Channel HD
> 
> 774 Speed HD
> 
> 775 Science Channel HD
> 
> 779 Golf HD (482 on August 19)
> 
> 781 IFC HD
> 
> 782 TCM HD********August 19
> 
> 783 MLB Network HD
> 
> 784 Hallmark Movie Channel HD
> 
> 786 Animal Planet HD
> 
> 787 MavTV HD
> 
> 788 Travel Channel HD
> 
> 789 Smithsonian HD (795 on August 19)
> 
> 790 TV One HD
> 
> 792 ESPNews HD
> 
> 793 ESPNU HD
> 
> 794 Smithsonian HD On Demand********August 19
> 
> 794 Versus HD (481 on August 19)
> 
> 795 NHL Network HD (468 on August 19)
> 
> 796 MGM HD



CNN HD moving to ch.778??? That doesn't make sense. Why would they move it to such a high position? Isn't CNN part of Time-Warner. I just checked and the SD feed of CNN will be moving to ch. 78 as well. That's not all, a lot of channels are be being shuffled around on August 19th. Now I have to relearn my favorite channel positions. I may finally have to use that "favorites" feature.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dampfnudel* /forum/post/16882427
> 
> 
> CNN HD moving to ch.778??? That doesn't make sense. Why would they move it to such a high position? Isn't CNN part of Time-Warner. I just checked and the SD feed of CNN will be moving to ch. 78 as well. That's not all, a lot of channels are be being shuffled around on August 19th. Now I have to relearn my favorite channel positions. I may finally have to use that "favorites" feature.



Time Warner Cable split off from Time Warner.


So the sweet deals that the Time Warner networks had are obviously going away... or FX was able to pony up some $$ for the better position and TWC had no financial reason to keep CNN at 10...


I'd suggest that TNT and TBS may be moved as well, but I don't know what network would be willing to pay for those spots (maybe Disney...)


----------



## carl2680




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/16880379
> 
> 
> Information like that, 3rd party from a so-called 'insider' is almost always wrong.
> 
> 
> A_C



I don't think this is wrong, because I live on Morningside Heights 123th, and everything is marked with Verizon signs so Riversideguy is correct on this information. They will start wiring every block before the Fall. If everything happen soon, My I will dump TWC ASAP. I am tired of the HD lite 3/1.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/16882577
> 
> 
> I don't think this is wrong, because I live on Morningside Heights 123th, and everything is marked with Verizon signs so Riversideguy is correct on this information. They will start wiring every block before the Fall. If everything happen soon, My I will dump TWC ASAP. I am tired of the HD lite 3/1.



I'd also stand by what I said because I'm an officer in my co-op and the managing agent works for me. The Verizon contact he speaks to has had a business relationship with him for several years now... and what you have found out certainly jibes perfectly.


Actually that brings up an interesting question. I think the great deal they gave me last year (in response to a DOITT complaint I filed) included their "price lock." The PR guy swore they would not try and extract any "cancellation" fees from me if I needed to quit TWC. Of course, I don't have anything in writing (nor is there any real record I have this... my bill only shows a "sat any 3" credit. My guess is by the time we have fiber in my building, I will be 12 or so months into that deal.


Has anyone broken a "required" cancellation fee? Anyone have any thoughts on how they might address this issue?


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16880021
> 
> 
> Got some interesting news last night. A contact my building manager has at Verizon tells him they will start marketing their service by the end of August in the general area from 96th to 125th on the west side.
> 
> 
> Apparently, they will do this ahead for actually running the trunk fiber off which each block gets wired. AND that they may go down a black based on the number of potential sign-ups; the implication is if "you" are the only interested person on a block, they will delay running fiber down that block.



What about below 96st.It looks like it will take years







to get it down below w.96st.







Im i right


----------



## carl2680




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/16883246
> 
> 
> What about below 96st.It looks like it will take years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to get it down below w.96st.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im i right



not it will not take years for below 96th to get FIOS. They are currently wiring some parts from west 51th street to west 67th and Columbus avenue.


----------



## nyctveng

definetly a lot of wheeling & dealing between TW and programmers. keep in mind TNT & TBS are highly rated basic channels that TW sells spots on so they benefit from low spots on the dial even though they are no longer corporate cousins.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/16882479
> 
> 
> Time Warner Cable split off from Time Warner.
> 
> 
> So the sweet deals that the Time Warner networks had are obviously going away... or FX was able to pony up some $$ for the better position and TWC had no financial reason to keep CNN at 10...
> 
> 
> I'd suggest that TNT and TBS may be moved as well, but I don't know what network would be willing to pay for those spots (maybe Disney...)


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Satch Man* /forum/post/16879319
> 
> 
> WOW!!!
> 
> 
> Where I live in Wisconsin they can do reactivation of boxes over the phone. You just call and say, I need to have my box reactivated. We used to have a "Self Converter install activation line." But I don't know what happened to that.
> 
> 
> What's he gonna do tomorrow that can't be done over the phone?
> 
> 
> Jack



He came, got the serial # off the back (the one I had already told them), then made a phone call to "re-activate" the box. I wasn't there, but my wife was. He refused to touch a remote, and was pretty nasty to my wife. The guy had a bad attitude, I might file a complaint with TWC.


----------



## peterlee

I'm not sure if this is already known but I've just discovered you can access the live buffer for both tuners on an 8300HD with Passport even if you have an external hard drive attached. The key is that the 8300HD is still recording the channels in the buffer, even though adding the external drive disables the regular access to the live buffer. The way to get to the buffered recording is by choosing to record the program you're watching. The 8300HD will record the program using what it's been saving in the buffer. Presto, instant buffer!


It's not as elegant as the regular live buffer rewind but at least you're able to go to the beginning of a program even if you start watching midway. And this trick works for both tuners.


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/16884327
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if this is already known but I've just discovered you can access the live buffer for both tuners on an 8300HD with Passport even if you have an external hard drive attached. The key is that the 8300HD is still recording the channels in the buffer, even though adding the external drive disables the regular access to the live buffer. The way to get to the buffered recording is by choosing to record the program you're watching. The 8300HD will record the program using what it's been saving in the buffer. Presto, instant buffer!
> 
> 
> It's not as elegant as the regular live buffer rewind but at least you're able to go to the beginning of a program even if you start watching midway. And this trick works for both tuners.




Already known.


----------



## rbienstock

I had to move my SA-8300HD which required me to unplug it. When it restarted, I got the usual message telling me that my external drive was reconnected and to press A which I did. But here's the weird thing: when the box came back, it was as if it was early June, not the end of July. Shows recorded in May and early June were in the list but nothing recorded after 6/8 was in the list. If I tried to play one of these old shows, I got a message telling me that my external drive was not connected. What is even stranger, the list of scheduled series recordings was stuck in the same time warp, so no recently scheduled series recordings showed up, but ones deleted long ago (like The Tonight Show with Jay Leno) did. Fortunately, there was nothing recorded that I will really miss though if there were some way I could get my old shows back, I'd like that. Is there? My main concern is whether or not the external drive is actually being detected by the system or not. Is there a way to check that?


----------



## DNINE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16880021
> 
> 
> Got some interesting news last night. A contact my building manager has at Verizon tells him they will start marketing their service by the end of August in the general area from 96th to 125th on the west side.
> 
> 
> Apparently, they will do this ahead for actually running the trunk fiber off which each block gets wired. AND that they may go down a black based on the number of potential sign-ups; the implication is if "you" are the only interested person on a block, they will delay running fiber down that block.



That would be nice I have looked at Verizons Fios Website in the past to try and figure out cost, couldn't really get a number. What ever it is- I'm gone! See ya TW, I don't expect Roses but nothing can be worse then [email protected]%t


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/16883246
> 
> 
> What about below 96st.It looks like it will take years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to get it down below w.96st.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im i right



I would doubt it... I would guess there's a very good concentration of TWC customers in that area to entice Verizon to NOT "wait for years."


One thing I find interesting is back when TWC was laying their trunk fiber (which allowed such things as hi-speed broadband), they started way downtown and slowly moved north. A good pal in the East Village got access to broadband close to 2 years before I did because he lived downtown and I uptown. Verizon seems to be going in a much more piecemeal way.


As for my nabe, my guess is part of it is we have a fairly large hub that services Columbia in general. My bet is that is a primary reason why they are going 125th and south.


----------



## jm4duryea




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zetachi* /forum/post/16862021
> 
> 
> Damn was hoping someone had seen this issue before. Oh well guess I can wait for the Tech to try and figure this out.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zetachi* /forum/post/16854869
> 
> 
> Hoping someone here can help more then TWC. Last week they came to my house to install new modem for TW phone. Since then I cannot get On Demand to work on either of my boxes. 8300HDC DVR or Samsung 3050 non DVR. Both sets give error 106 when trying any On Demand station. I've tried both regular unplug re-boot and hard re-boot on both and nothing works. I called them and they had me re-boot and they sent a signal but that did not work either. Now I need to wait till Thursday for a tech to come out. Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Oh finally, someone else who has this problem. I had this problem in Apr/May for a month and a half before they fixed it -- unfortunately, don't know what they did. Had nothing to do with my box or my signal strength. Then on 7/15, problem cropped up again. Tech came and said it's not my box and signal if fine. He referred it to Engineering and told me that they would check the external signal on 7/24. Well it's 7/25 and it still doesn't work. Called TWC and was told that IT has the problem and to check back in 48 hours. BTW, my onDemands that don't work include my premium onD and CH 699. Curiously, CH 1009 does work. Also, not sure this is related, but my Start Over feature never worked. I have the SA8300HDC and am in downtown Brooklyn.

Zetachi, please post results of your tech visit. btw, what box and what nabe are you in?


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16885790
> 
> 
> I would doubt it... I would guess there's a very good concentration of TWC customers in that area to entice Verizon to NOT "wait for years."
> 
> 
> One thing I find interesting is back when TWC was laying their trunk fiber (which allowed such things as hi-speed broadband), they started way downtown and slowly moved north. A good pal in the East Village got access to broadband close to 2 years before I did because he lived downtown and I uptown. Verizon seems to be going in a much more piecemeal way.
> 
> 
> As for my nabe, my guess is part of it is we have a fairly large hub that services Columbia in general. My bet is that is a primary reason why they are going 125th and south.



I remember that. I live in the west 70s







and had to wait for every thing to come togetter. So lets see how long Verizon takes


----------



## hsimms

TW went digital in my neighborhood first week of September 2001. Other neighborhoods had it about 2 years before.


----------



## Sentellg

I've had the ODN Navigator for several months now on my bedroom TV with the 8300HDC box that we had exchanged. My wife monpolizes that box so I have little experience with it My other two boxes, 8300HD and 3250HD were Navigated a couple of weeks ago in the MDN version and all seems OK so far.


I mostly use the 8300 box which is in the living room for my viewing on the big screen of the house. I've had to relearn how to use RW but I think I am getting the technique. The SA 3250 box seems a bit underpowered. Channel selection is very SLOWWW, but I only use it as a PIP input to my computer monitor and find it acceptable for multitasking watching.


These Samsung boxes sound interesting 3050/3090 and 3250/3260? It looks to me like the 30xx series lacks a powered AC outlet. Is that correct? If so what about the 32xx series. I would really like to use the STB to control the TV power.


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sentellg* /forum/post/16889959
> 
> 
> These Samsung boxes sound interesting 3050/3090 and 3250/3260? It looks to me like the 30xx series lacks a powered AC outlet. Is that correct? If so what about the 32xx series. I would really like to use the STB to control the TV power.



3090 *does* have a powered outlet. The only thing it lacks is the coaxial output.


----------



## Sentellg

Thx. Good to hear MacAlert. I certainly have no use for a coax out, anyway. I guess it was hard to tell from the picture of the back that I had previously seen. I did find a better one. http://ww.engadgethd.com/photos/the-...e-show/814035/ I can see the AC on the extreme right - or at least I can imagine its existence there


----------



## hdtvfan2005




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sentellg* /forum/post/16889959
> 
> 
> I've had the ODN Navigator for several months now on my bedroom TV with the 8300HDC box that we had exchanged. My wife monpolizes that box so I have little experience with it My other two boxes, 8300HD and 3250HD were Navigated a couple of weeks ago in the MDN version and all seems OK so far.
> 
> 
> I mostly use the 8300 box which is in the living room for my viewing on the big screen of the house. I've had to relearn how to use RW but I think I am getting the technique. The SA 3250 box seems a bit underpowered. Channel selection is very SLOWWW, but I only use it as a PIP input to my computer monitor and find it acceptable for multitasking watching.
> 
> 
> These Samsung boxes sound interesting 3050/3090 and 3250/3260? It looks to me like the 30xx series lacks a powered AC outlet. Is that correct? If so what about the 32xx series. I would really like to use the STB to control the TV power.



It's 3260/3270. My 3260 HD non DVR has a powered AC out only 2 prong. Don't plug in a 3 prong device into it though.


----------



## Sentellg




> Quote:
> It's 3260/3270. My 3260 HD non DVR has a powered AC out only 2 prong. Don't plug in a 3 prong device into it though.



Sure. I was going by memory on those models. SA units also have 2 prongs. You have to use 3-2 adaptors. Can't figure out why electronics firms use these two-prongers other than space saving. Regardless it's no big deal.


----------



## hdtvfan2005




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sentellg* /forum/post/16892627
> 
> 
> Sure. I was going by memory on those models. SA units also have 2 prongs. You have to use 3-2 adaptors. Can't figure out why electronics firms use these two-prongers other than space saving. Regardless it's no big deal.



Well the 3rd prong acts as a ground. Having a 3rd prong would require the box to use a 3 prong plug. The newer SA HDC boxes have a compromised PSU and not plugging in something is better. You could use an adapter but I wouldn't risk it. You have to unscrew the screw and screw the metal thing into it to act as a ground. Just something to think about.


----------



## barhow

I saw a TW commercial recently that claimed that a lot of people have had trouble with FIOS and are switching back to TW. Has anyone here had that experience or knows anyone who did? If so why?


Barry


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barhow* /forum/post/16897936
> 
> 
> I saw a TW commercial recently that claimed that a lot of people have had trouble with FIOS and are switching back to TW. Has anyone here had that experience or knows anyone who did? If so why?
> 
> 
> Barry



I have seen that commercial. Very hard to believe from reading many posts and having friends who have FIOS that are very happy with it.


The only logical reason I can see some going back are those that are just so used to the TWC plan and billing, Seeing a new service and prices might make someone question what they were doing. So to avoid confusion, they just go back to what they are used to.


----------



## richiek

Dammit, SNY HD is down right now in Manhattan.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *richiek* /forum/post/16898367
> 
> 
> Dammit, SNY HD is down right now in Manhattan.



YES HD too


----------



## carl2680




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/16898374
> 
> 
> YES HD too



SNY HD

YES HD

ESPN Hd


THe three channels are down, They are in the same QAM. Maybe TWC changed their heart and decided to give them the full treatment.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/16898400
> 
> 
> SNY HD
> 
> YES HD
> 
> ESPN Hd
> 
> 
> THe three channels are down, They are in the same QAM. Maybe TWC changed their heart and decided to give them the full treatment.



Cinemax HD

MSG HD

HD Theater


also 3 on the same QAM - all out


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/16898400
> 
> 
> Maybe TWC changed their heart and decided to give them the full treatment.



btw - i figure they give these channels different bandwidths at different times. Chancers are that there wont be significant events on all 3 channels simultaneously (at least not in the eyes of the NYC market)


----------



## carl2680




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/16898434
> 
> 
> Cinemax HD
> 
> MSG HD
> 
> HD Theater
> 
> 
> also 3 on the same QAM - all out



They are all back on, and look the same as before. I don't know what is the urgency of taking down those channels.


----------



## Berk32

They're back - nothing moved


----------



## jm4duryea




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/16898400
> 
> 
> SNY HD
> 
> YES HD
> 
> ESPN Hd
> 
> 
> THe three channels are down, They are in the same QAM. Maybe TWC changed their heart and decided to give them the full treatment.



Down in Brooklyn Heights as well. BTW, is there a list of what channels are on each QAM?


----------



## carl2680




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jm4duryea* /forum/post/16898495
> 
> 
> Down in Brooklyn Heights as well. BTW, is there a list of what channels are on each QAM?



The funny thing is that Cablevision gives the sports channels the 2/1 treatment. I don't know what's the deal with Time warner when they have plenty of space available.


Sports and movies HD channels should have the full treatment since there is a lot of action sequences.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/16898515
> 
> 
> The funny thing is that Cablevision gives the sports channels the 2/1 treatment. I don't know what's the deal with Time warner when they have plenty of space available.
> 
> 
> Sports and movies HD channels should have the full treatment since there is a lot of action sequences.



You're assuming that all the channels are sent to TWC at 16-18mpbs... many are broadcast at 12-14, which allows them to fit into 3-to-1


----------



## andgarden




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/16899291
> 
> 
> You're assuming that all the channels are sent to TWC at 16-18mpbs... many are broadcast at 12-14, which allows them to fit into 3-to-1



Can you name a national HD cable network that is sent to the cable ops at anything less than broadcast quality? If it's at 12-14mbps, it's not in mpeg-2.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/16898434
> 
> 
> Cinemax HD
> 
> MSG HD
> 
> HD Theater
> 
> 
> also 3 on the same QAM - all out



Indeed, kinda mirrors my experience with 716, 717, and 718 going pout at the same time for 30-45 minutes on at least 2 occasions when I was trying to watch one of those channels.


----------



## carl2680




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andgarden* /forum/post/16899575
> 
> 
> Can you name a national HD cable network that is sent to the cable ops at anything less than broadcast quality? If it's at 12-14mbps, it's not in mpeg-2.



Only channels that are on 10mbps to 14 are MPEG-4. I know for fact that all the HBO, Cinemax and Starz HD channels broadcast on MPEG-4, but the Cable companies Recompress it to MPEG-2. Also the NBC universal channels are on MPEG-4.


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/16901253
> 
> 
> Only channels that are on 10mbps to 14 are MPEG-4. I know for fact that all the HBO, Cinemax and Starz HD channels broadcast on MPEG-4, but the Cable companies Recompress it to MPEG-2. Also the NBC universal channels are on MPEG-4.



Not exactly true. Some cable HD networks like ESPN & HDNET broadcast @ 19.4 constant bit rate (CBR). SO regardless if it's a high action sports event or black in between commercials the bitrate stays the same. Premium move networks like HBO do uplink their primary channel in MPEG2 at variable bit rate (VBR). A recent movie or concert may be 19.4 where as an old movie may be as low as 9.0mpbs Most of the premium multiplexes transmit secondary channels (HBO 2, HBO Signature, Moremax) in MPEG4 and they are "transcoded" from MPEG4 to MPEG2 at the cable head end. The do simulcast their primary channel in MPEG4 and will eventually drop their MPEG2 once all cable headends switchover to new hardware.They are not recompressed as you call it. Some cable systems tight on bandwith may rate shape it with about 30% savings on bandwith.


CBS takes pride in HD and requires all of its owned and operated stations to use full 19.4. Affiliates may add secondary services such as weather, news or whatever. ABC owned & operated stations butcher up their bandwith by squeezing 2 HD channels and 1 SD channel in 19.4. Live Well TV and ABC are HD in MPEG2 and less than 10 mbps each but they look like crap.


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barhow* /forum/post/16897936
> 
> 
> I saw a TW commercial recently that claimed that a lot of people have had trouble with FIOS and are switching back to TW. Has anyone here had that experience or knows anyone who did? If so why?
> 
> 
> Barry



variety of reasons but if they truly are all going back to TW, then there would be no need for the commercial. regardless if you are switching from TW to verizon or verizon to RCN there will be a percentage of people that will switch back regardless of how good the new/old provider is.


----------



## Digiti

With all this information about bandwidth; what codec[mpeg 2 or 4] does MAVTV use since it looks no better than VHS quality? Thanks.


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Digiti* /forum/post/16904210
> 
> 
> With all this information about bandwidth; what codec[mpeg 2 or 4] does MAVTV use since it looks no better than VHS quality? Thanks.



mpeg 2 & 4 are close in quality. people with trained eyes may argue one is better than the other. mpeg 4 gives 50% savings in bandwith. mav tv is a low budget cable channel. example if you encode an old VHS wedding tape in MPEG2 or 4, it will still look like crap. garbage in-garbage out.


----------



## Berk32

uhoh


my 8300hd box just reset and is doing a hexidecimal countdown


update: false alarm... passport screen came up

(turns out the reset was caused by my 2nd tuner failing)


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/16905048
> 
> 
> uhoh
> 
> 
> my 8300hd box just reset and is doing a hexidecimal countdown
> 
> 
> update: false alarm... passport screen came up
> 
> (turns out the reset was caused by my 2nd tuner failing)



Have you noticed a lot more "glitchage" in the past month or so? Some times just an audio drop out, sometimes both audio and video, sometimes a freeze that runs for 10-30 seconds? I can seem to go more than half an hour on ANY channel before I see this...


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16906785
> 
> 
> Have you noticed a lot more "glitchage" in the past month or so? Some times just an audio drop out, sometimes both audio and video, sometimes a freeze that runs for 10-30 seconds? I can seem to go more than half an hour on ANY channel before I see this...



You're not dreaming; it's getting worse.


Previously, I just had audio dropouts on Fox; now I see it on at least half a dozen channels. Freezing and pixelation too.


I'd call support if I wasn't 100% certain it would be a waste of time.


A_C


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/16906988
> 
> 
> You're not dreaming; it's getting worse.
> 
> 
> Previously, I just had audio dropouts on Fox; now I see it on at least half a dozen channels. Freezing and pixelation too.
> 
> 
> I'd call support if I wasn't 100% certain it would be a waste of time.
> 
> 
> A_C



In general, I haven't noticed any difference. I'll keep an eye out.


Scott


----------



## MacAlert

Ok, this is weird....I decided to DVR Hell's Kitchen last night on the 3090. The show recorded but recorded as 15 different shows. Has anyone else had this happen?


----------



## andgarden

I'm absolutely seeing lots of freezes and audio glitches on cable channels.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacAlert* /forum/post/16907789
> 
> 
> Ok, this is weird....I decided to DVR Hell's Kitchen last night on the 3090. The show recorded but recorded as 15 different shows. Has anyone else had this happen?



No, but I'd love to see a picture of what that looks like in the recorded program list.











A_C


----------



## adrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacAlert* /forum/post/16907789
> 
> 
> Ok, this is weird....I decided to DVR Hell's Kitchen last night on the 3090. The show recorded but recorded as 15 different shows. Has anyone else had this happen?



I had that happen with the 2 hour premiere last week. Since I have the series manager set to hold on to 7 episodes, it deleted most of it by the time I discovered it. Last night's episode was recorded in one 55 minute segment and one 5 minute segment. 3090 here as well. This is the only time I've experienced this behavior. Initially I thought that maybe I was getting some hits on 705 causing the recording to stop, then start again, but when viewing 705 live I see no evidence of that.


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/16909139
> 
> 
> No, but I'd love to see a picture of what that looks like in the recorded program list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A_C



Yea, it looked very odd. I was lucky to catch it live because it would have been annoying to watch through each 5-15min segments.


----------



## G1Ravage

My box randomly rebooted itself this afternoon. I turned on my box and TV around 1:30 PM or so, and a few minutes minutes later, when I tried to change the channel, the box wouldn't accept any input from my remote. No matter what I pressed, nothing would happen. I thought maybe my remote batteries had died, as I went to remove them, my box rebooted. Box came back a few minutes later and everything was normal.


----------



## adrman

More fun with the 3090/Navigator. Last night I went to watch Entourage, which had been dvr'd on Sunday night. The first two minutes had been recorded and nothing else. I guess this is why we have On Demand.


----------



## jm4duryea




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adrman* /forum/post/16912908
> 
> 
> More fun with the 3090/Navigator. Last night I went to watch Entourage, which had been dvr'd on Sunday night. The first two minutes had been recorded and nothing else. I guess this is why we have On Demand.



Yes, but what do you do if your onDemands don't work? Sigh. They are sending an "inside" techinician tomorrow. Don't know how this differs from their regular techs.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacAlert* /forum/post/16907789
> 
> 
> Ok, this is weird....I decided to DVR Hell's Kitchen last night on the 3090. The show recorded but recorded as 15 different shows. Has anyone else had this happen?



That SOUNDS like what can happen if the box spontaneously re-boots... when it comes back up, it starts a new recording for the scheduled program. But, I've never seen more than 2 segments.


Wonder if it may or may not have anything to do with the fact we seem to have an older version of ODN than some other areas seem to have...


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16913405
> 
> 
> That SOUNDS like what can happen if the box spontaneously re-boots... when it comes back up, it starts a new recording for the scheduled program. But, I've never seen more than 2 segments.
> 
> 
> Wonder if it may or may not have anything to do with the fact we seem to have an older version of ODN than some other areas seem to have...



Box definitely did not reboot as the whole show recorded, just in multiple recordings.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heinriph* /forum/post/16868742
> 
> 
> Sounds like HDMI nonsense - the TV is probably signaling to the cable box that it is off, and the cable box is probably turning off on some level.
> 
> 
> I get the idea behind intelligent cables, but personally I prefer good old 'dumb' cables. If I tell my cable box to stay on, I don't need my TV and cable box having a chat over the HDMI to decide what they think is best for me.
> 
> 
> One more reason to stick with component cables.



Prior to Navigator, I never had this problem. I do not shut off my 8300, but apparently, it is turning off on its own after some period. This is a pain since I cannot set up the Universal remote's macros to adjust for this anomaly. Now I have to turn on the system with two remotes. Doesn't sound life threatening but it defeats the purpose of spending several hundred dollars on one remote (including the programming of it) to deal with everything.

And at this point, I don't have the option to lose the HDMI and go with components.

Any suggestions or ideas?


----------



## zetachi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jm4duryea* /forum/post/16887169
> 
> 
> Oh finally, someone else who has this problem. I had this problem in Apr/May for a month and a half before they fixed it -- unfortunately, don't know what they did. Had nothing to do with my box or my signal strength. Then on 7/15, problem cropped up again. Tech came and said it's not my box and signal if fine. He referred it to Engineering and told me that they would check the external signal on 7/24. Well it's 7/25 and it still doesn't work. Called TWC and was told that IT has the problem and to check back in 48 hours. BTW, my onDemands that don't work include my premium onD and CH 699. Curiously, CH 1009 does work. Also, not sure this is related, but my Start Over feature never worked. I have the SA8300HDC and am in downtown Brooklyn.
> 
> Zetachi, please post results of your tech visit. btw, what box and what nabe are you in?



Sorry was on vacation. Tech came to my house. Replaced all the splitters and all connections, checked signal strength etc still no luck. Then he asks where the signal Amp that another tech installed was. Removed that and low and behold problem fixed. Seems that when the put in the amp i was getting low throughput and high downstream. well the fixed the downstream and that made the amp unnecessary and it actually hurt the system. Pulled it out and now everything is working fine......For the time being as with TWC there is always something going wrong.


Kew Gardens NY and I have the 8300 DVR and a Samsung believe 3700 non DVR


----------



## jm4duryea




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zetachi* /forum/post/16915750
> 
> 
> Sorry was on vacation. Tech came to my house. Replaced all the splitters and all connections, checked signal strength etc still no luck. Then he asks where the signal Amp that another tech installed was. Removed that and low and behold problem fixed. Seems that when the put in the amp i was getting low throughput and high downstream. well the fixed the downstream and that made the amp unnecessary and it actually hurt the system. Pulled it out and now everything is working fine......For the time being as with TWC there is always something going wrong.
> 
> 
> Kew Gardens NY and I have the 8300 DVR and a Samsung believe 3700 non DVR



Glad your system is working again. My tech comes tomorrow and I don't think I have an amplifier. What does it look like? Also, does your Start Over work and how about Ch 699. Even when they fixed my system previously, these two items never worked well. As a matter of fact, Start Over has never workded for me. Thanks for the info.


----------



## trublu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/16906988
> 
> 
> You're not dreaming; it's getting worse.
> 
> 
> Previously, I just had audio dropouts on Fox; now I see it on at least half a dozen channels. Freezing and pixelation too.
> 
> 
> I'd call support if I wasn't 100% certain it would be a waste of time.
> 
> 
> A_C



I've been experiencing the same issues and haven't bothered calling for the same reason. I've resorted to watching recorded shows with closed captioning on.


----------



## zetachi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jm4duryea* /forum/post/16916391
> 
> 
> Glad your system is working again. My tech comes tomorrow and I don't think I have an amplifier. What does it look like? Also, does your Start Over work and how about Ch 699. Even when they fixed my system previously, these two items never worked well. As a matter of fact, Start Over has never workded for me. Thanks for the info.



Start over works, though I never have used it. The tech used that as a test. Said if that works then all the other 2 way stuff would work. Need to check 699.


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16906785
> 
> 
> Have you noticed a lot more "glitchage" in the past month or so? Some times just an audio drop out, sometimes both audio and video, sometimes a freeze that runs for 10-30 seconds? I can seem to go more than half an hour on ANY channel before I see this...



Yes, yes, a thousand times yes! Some shows it's so bad I can hardly watch the show. It appears to be somewhat channel related. It is particularly bad on TNT. It's kind of bad (don't you love those technical terms) on most second tier cable channels like SyFy. It's pretty good on the big three networks and premiums (HBO, Shotime). I haven't watched much Fox this summer, but it was pretty bad towards the end of the regular season.


Sadly, these channel by channel recollections are just that (recollections). I feel like they are accurate, but I wish I'd been keeping a log.


-barry


----------



## mikeM1

If this one has been covered on another page, my apologies...BUT...ever since i got Navigatored, i can't see a way to DO this! Can someone explain it to me, please? It used to be so EASY to do a WEEKLY M-Fri series recording before we got this lovely upgrade. NOW i don't even SEE that option.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/16917982
> 
> 
> Yes, yes, a thousand times yes! Some shows it's so bad I can hardly watch the show. It appears to be somewhat channel related. It is particularly bad on TNT. It's kind of bad (don't you love those technical terms) on most second tier cable channels like SyFy. It's pretty good on the big three networks and premiums (HBO, Shotime). I haven't watched much Fox this summer, but it was pretty bad towards the end of the regular season.
> 
> 
> Sadly, these channel by channel recollections are just that (recollections). I feel like they are accurate, but I wish I'd been keeping a log.
> 
> 
> -barry



Interesting... I see you're Man South, but what equipment/software? Scott B. is also in your head end but apparently hasn't seen the same issues as I.


Indeed, TNT can be singled out. BUT I still can see it on problem channels, even though traditionally those have been generally very good.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16919238
> 
> 
> Interesting... I see you're Man South, but what equipment/software? Scott B. is also in your head end but apparently hasn't seen the same issues as I.
> 
> 
> Indeed, TNT can be singled out. BUT I still can see it on problem channels, even though traditionally those have been generally very good.



Though I'm not a very good test. I don't vary my channel watching very much -- I mostly stick to NY1, CBS (for Letterman), HBO, Showtime, PBS (713) and Comedy Central. Those all seem to be fine for me -- i.e. nothing out of the ordinary. On the other hand, I did DVR something off of VH1 classic the other day and it was absolutely FILLED with glitches!


Scott


----------



## Kold Kuts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacAlert* /forum/post/16907789
> 
> 
> Ok, this is weird....I decided to DVR Hell's Kitchen last night on the 3090. The show recorded but recorded as 15 different shows. Has anyone else had this happen?



I've been having the same issue since picking my Sammy up in Queens Center. Hell's Kitchen and SYTYC Dance have been recording erratically - seems that the recording stops/starts at each commercial so you get 6-10+ different recordings.


I swapped my Sammy out last week and sure enough, SYTYC Dance recorded 8 times.


My assumption is that this only occurs on FOX.


I need to call TWC to have my Caller ID on TV turned back on and will mention the problem to the CSR. I doubt that will help.....


----------



## d3193

Yesterday I replaced my old STB because of problems with the DVR and got the new Samsung. Carefully set everything up, and then told it to record SYTYCD.


I thought I was going crazy when I tried to play it back. Six different recordings! Some only 2 minues long.


I'm glad to hear I'm not alone with this problem. But is there a fix?


----------



## Kold Kuts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *d3193* /forum/post/16920277
> 
> 
> Yesterday I replaced my old STB because of problems with the DVR and got the new Samsung. Carefully set everything up, and then told it to record SYTYCD.
> 
> 
> I thought I was going crazy when I tried to play it back. Six different recordings! Some only 2 minues long.
> 
> 
> I'm glad to hear I'm not alone with this problem. But is there a fix?



I called TWC to have my Caller ID reactivated. I had them transfer me to Cable Product Support. Product Support made notes for the Tech team. But they suggested that I call back on Tuesday after Hell Kitchen so they can see what the problem is. Their "solution" was a new box or dreaded technician visit.


Its obviously a software glitch with the Sammy. Hopefully, the more they are aware of the problem, the greater likelihood they will include a software fix.


----------



## Berk32

 http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...19changes.html 


A convenient chart for the upcoming channel changes on August 19th


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/16923202
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...19changes.html
> 
> 
> A convenient chart for the upcoming channel changes on August 19th



Ah, thanks, finally a presentation that one can actually see! Can't wait for TCM HD... so of course, now I'm jonesing for BBC-A HD!


I'm sad to see they are relegating CNN so "out of the way." It's been a fixture for 30+ years at 10. Of course, I'm reading how it is possible to set ODN/MDN up to only show the channel one wants in the Guide, although I think you have to manually add them to the Favorites list, so being able to display that list in the grid seems to be the actual change.. I think!


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16919238
> 
> 
> Interesting... I see you're Man South, but what equipment/software? Scott B. is also in your head end but apparently hasn't seen the same issues as I.
> 
> 
> Indeed, TNT can be singled out. BUT I still can see it on problem channels, even though traditionally those have been generally very good.



I actually have one of each box (8300HD, 8300HDC, and 3090), but 75% of my watching is on the 8300HD (with an external drive), and that was what I was commenting about. The 8300HDC seems to be somewhat better. The 3090 is new, so I cannot yet comment. I'm going to swap the 3090 and the HDC, so that the 3090 is my #2 box. Hopefully that will give me more data.


I cannot make either Navigator box my main (living room) box because I need the external drive.


As an aside, the freezes have gotten bad enough that I'm actually looking forward to the upgrade in the hopes that it fixes (improves?) the problem. I was thrilled to read that the new Navigator for the 8300HD seems to support external drives.


-barry


----------



## hdtvfan2005

Yes MDN still supports external drives. That could change in future versions. A newer version was deployed in my area and it still supports external drives.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/16925096
> 
> 
> I cannot make either Navigator box my main (living room) box because I need the external drive.
> 
> 
> -barry



Barry, I've seen one post from someone saying they replaced the internal 160 drive with a 320 in a 3090 and had it work! In the US no less (Canadians seem to have little issues swapping internal drives). There was speculation an internal drive swap was limited to the 320 and Samsung actually claims 320 is the standard size (and TWC replaces the 320 with a 160, nice, eh?). The very first batch of 3090s that TWC deployed had 320 drives.


RG


----------



## Sentellg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdtvfan2005* /forum/post/16893422
> 
> 
> Well the 3rd prong acts as a ground. Having a 3rd prong would require the box to use a 3 prong plug. The newer SA HDC boxes have a compromised PSU and not plugging in something is better. You could use an adapter but I wouldn't risk it. You have to unscrew the screw and screw the metal thing into it to act as a ground. Just something to think about.


I have an electrical background and work in the utility business so I am aware of the issues. Technically you are correct. However I have lived in old NY buildings for years, many of which were wired prior to grounded plugs (as well as some that had 3-pronged plugs where the ground wire was not grounded within the plug). I'll take the chance. There are much bigger risks in life - like crossing Queens Boulevard .


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sentellg* /forum/post/16929458
> 
> I have an electrical background and work in the utility business so I am aware of the issues. Technically you are correct. However I have lived in old NY buildings for years, many of which were wired prior to grounded plugs (as well as some that had 3-pronged plugs where the ground wire was not grounded within the plug). I'll take the chance. There are much bigger risks in life - like crossing Queens Boulevard .



That blue font is kinda =painful=?


----------



## coreynyc

Just realized that all the channel changes are coming 1 day before Project Runway moves to Lifetime. Lifetime is one of the big losers in the move down the dial and is being replaced at ch 12 by its biggest competitor, Oxygen.


Looks like all these moves are happening on 8/19 because Oxygen dictated when this was all going to go down.


----------



## heinriph




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16928998
> 
> 
> ... Samsung actually claims 320 is the standard size (and TWC replaces the 320 with a 160, nice, eh?). The very first batch of 3090s that TWC deployed had 320 drives.



Makes you wonder. Pure speculation, but maybe TWC figured if they rolled out 320GB drives, everyone with an existing box would come in to swap them out. So it's easier/cheaper to roll out 'crippled' new boxes ...


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/16918212
> 
> 
> If this one has been covered on another page, my apologies...BUT...ever since i got Navigatored, i can't see a way to DO this! Can someone explain it to me, please? It used to be so EASY to do a WEEKLY M-Fri series recording before we got this lovely upgrade. NOW i don't even SEE that option.



Even tho NOBODY here replied, I just checked with the service rep in TWC-land, probably somewhere out there in CAN (eh?). Soap opera shows get the "series recording" option no problem, but the show i want to record, on SNY, is NOT getting it. He was clueless, did the re-booting thing which accomplished NOTHING, and said he would forward my issue to someone else who "will be working on it". Yeah. Right. Whatever. I'm not holding my breath. But for whatever reason, the Navigator is not recognizing this M-Fri show as a series!


----------



## SC300ES

I'm also losing my buffer when I shut off my TV since the update. Using HDMI cables and never had this problem before.


The five second replay function also doesn't seem so precise anymore.


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16928998
> 
> 
> Barry, I've seen one post from someone saying they replaced the internal 160 drive with a 320 in a 3090 and had it work! In the US no less (Canadians seem to have little issues swapping internal drives). There was speculation an internal drive swap was limited to the 320 and Samsung actually claims 320 is the standard size (and TWC replaces the 320 with a 160, nice, eh?). The very first batch of 3090s that TWC deployed had 320 drives.
> 
> 
> RG



Interesting idea, although I hate to take the box apart. I might try it, though, depending on how well/poorly Navigator works on the 8300HD with an external drive.


Thanks for the tip,

-barry


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/16937688
> 
> 
> Interesting idea, although I hate to take the box apart. I might try it, though, depending on how well/poorly Navigator works on the 8300HD with an external drive.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tip,
> 
> -barry



Sounds like a bad idea to take your cable box apart MacGyver


----------



## j7f

ok...so, i'm hoping to get some clarification...


i've read what i understand to be contradicting reports regarding navigator and PIP.

when the SA8300 HD gets navigatored....will we still have continually running dual buffers?


thanks, everyone


----------



## len3121




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SC300ES* /forum/post/16936685
> 
> 
> I'm also losing my buffer when I shut off my TV since the update. Using HDMI cables and never had this problem before.
> 
> 
> The five second replay function also doesn't seem so precise anymore.



This happens to me as well using component cables so its not an HDMI only issue. I am guessing it has more to do with box inactivity than anything else because if you turn off your tv wait 30 seconds and turn it back on the buffer is still there (at least in my case). However, when I wake up in the morning and turn on the tv the buffer is gone even though the box has not been turned off.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *j7f* /forum/post/16938305
> 
> 
> ok...so, i'm hoping to get some clarification...
> 
> 
> i've read what i understand to be contradicting reports regarding navigator and PIP.
> 
> when the SA8300 HD gets navigatored....will we still have continually running dual buffers?
> 
> 
> thanks, everyone



Sort of since it works a little differently than before. Lets say you are watching HBO and have Showtime in your PIP. If the PIP window is open and displayed on your screen and you switch what you are watching from HBO to Stars then Showtime remains buffered in the PIP. However, if you do not have the PIP window open on your screen and you switch what you are watching from HBO to Stars, HBO gets moved to the PIP window retaining its buffer, but you loose Showtime.


----------



## heinriph




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *len3121* /forum/post/16940163
> 
> 
> This happens to me as well using component cables so its not an HDMI only issue. I am guessing it has more to do with box inactivity than anything else because if you turn off your tv wait 30 seconds and turn it back on the buffer is still there (at least in my case). However, when I wake up in the morning and turn on the tv the buffer is gone even though the box has not been turned off.



Strange indeed. I noticed my HDC box, if you don't touch the remote for a long time, will display a warning about going into 'sleep mode' or some such, and gives you a couple of choices. Never paid much attention, and never really saw it follow through, so I'm not sure what that really does (we leave the TV on the classical music for the baby, so I'm really not paying attention).


But maybe that's related to what's happening on the converted HD boxes - e.g. six hrs after you turn off your TV but leave the box on, the box displays a 'sleep mode' warning that you don't see b/c the TV is off and you're deep asleep; and since you don't react, it goes to sleep?


No options in the options dialogues to match?


----------



## SC300ES

On my HDMI connection the buffer is gone as soon as I turn off the TV.


I tried my other box that is connected with component cables. It doesn't lose the buffer. Strange


Ed


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heinriph* /forum/post/16941075
> 
> 
> Strange indeed. I noticed my HDC box, if you don't touch the remote for a long time, will display a warning about going into 'sleep mode' or some such, and gives you a couple of choices. Never paid much attention, and never really saw it follow through, so I'm not sure what that really does (we leave the TV on the classical music for the baby, so I'm really not paying attention).
> 
> 
> But maybe that's related to what's happening on the converted HD boxes - e.g. six hrs after you turn off your TV but leave the box on, the box displays a 'sleep mode' warning that you don't see b/c the TV is off and you're deep asleep; and since you don't react, it goes to sleep?
> 
> 
> No options in the options dialogues to match?



I think this happens when you leave it on the same channel for a long time. I believe it fills up the hard drive and the box can no longer record what is being watched live. My box is like 80% and I only get that message when the drive is close to being full it seems


----------



## tamanaco

While watching NY1 News at about 10:00 AM this morning my 8300HD started displaying a bunch of Hex Numbers and just rebooted with Mystro... I'm in the UWS (Columbus and 88th St.) Still Initializing... Will report later with more details.


----------



## tamanaco

Now a blue messages box displaying a message saying... "Your old settings and recordings are being converted to a new format. DO NOT POWER OFF YOUR BOX! If this message persists for more than 30 minutes, please call Customer Service"...


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamanaco* /forum/post/16946834
> 
> 
> While watching NY1 News at about 10:00 AM this morning my 8300HD started displaying a bunch of Hex Numbers and just rebooted with Mystro... I'm in the UWS (Columbus and 88th St.) Still Initializing... Will report later with more details.



Yeah my box is being updated as well


----------



## Berk32

all done - i missed the update messages... i just caught the last minute of the Mystro loading screen


I have a lot of extra shows now scheduled to record (too must listed as new...)


But it seems any show currently on tv this week (new or not) survived on my series manager show list - so hopefully just about everything important survived (i had a lot of old cancelled shows still on there... those are all gone)


----------



## tamanaco

The box goes off... Turning it back on now... Yeap!... I got Mystro...


1. -The Favoritess are still there....

2. - My Recordings are still there... Except for one recording that has a title Unknown 3

3. - My scheduled recordings are still there.

4. - HD Channels are working and the resolution of the signal is displayed in the LEDs screen


1st Question... How do I get to the Diags Channel in Mystro on a 8300HD so that I can tell what version of Mystro I'm running?


Now I need to navigate the menus to find out what's new and figure out how to use the features. The menu navigation appear to be as fast as with Passport. Any issues, hints and tips I should be aware of?


----------



## Berk32

ch 996


2.4.4


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/16947017
> 
> 
> ch 996
> 
> 
> 2.4.4



Glad to hear they are using the same channel number for a single screen IPG version. BUT, there are more numbers... the MDN software is usually characterized with a 2.4.4.16 or 2.4.4.19, something like that.


HOWEVER, this has NOT happened to me... just checked 11 AM. Did give me a chance to update my written list of everything I had in series recordings (which seems to be a LOT) and d/l missing days so series recordings are in the schedule.


Of course, curious why I haven't gotten it yet... then again, it would make sense to "section" it even from the same head end. I'm guessing I'm farther north than you guys (100s by RSD)... but I should see it later today I'd guess. At this point, my biggest concern is preserving the stuff I already have recorded...


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Forgot to ask... how does one get the extended diagnostics on MDN in our market? It seems/used to be different in different markets even with the same hardware/software


----------



## tamanaco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/16947017
> 
> 
> ch 996
> 
> 
> 2.4.4



Thanks. Doh!...same channel as in Passport. I got the same MDN Version: Atlas v2.4.4-16-ptv (Pyramid


So far the only big difference I noticed is that PIP does not re-size when the on-off button is pressed twice. Is there a different way to do this in MDN or is this one of those features that's gone?


I noticed that there is a TV Guide button where the C (Search) option used to be. Is there any way to access the TV Guide without a TV Guide specific button? I also noticed that the search (now B) allows one to search by category or using the Keyboard. It is nice to see that when one selects a show from a series the show descriptions shows if the episode is "New.


What else is new in this version of MDN as compared to Passport 2.6.002?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16947150
> 
> 
> Glad to hear they are using the same channel number for a single screen IPG version. BUT, there are more numbers... the MDN software is usually characterized with a 2.4.4.16 or 2.4.4.19, something like that.
> 
> 
> HOWEVER, this has NOT happened to me... just checked 11 AM. Did give me a chance to update my written list of everything I had in series recordings (which seems to be a LOT) and d/l missing days so series recordings are in the schedule.
> 
> 
> Of course, curious why I haven't gotten it yet... then again, it would make sense to "section" it even from the same head end. I'm guessing I'm farther north than you guys (100s by RSD)... but I should see it later today I'd guess. At this point, my biggest concern is preserving the stuff I already have recorded...



I'm 96th st... not that far...


and its v2.4.4-16


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamanaco* /forum/post/16947183
> 
> 
> I got the same MDN Version: Atlas v2.4.4-16-ptv (*Pyramid*




_It has begun.



Manhattan is now being invaded by the Pyramid!!!_


----------



## Berk32

Unless someone knows of a better diagnostic page that allows for manual tuning (or at least shows the QAM/ch of a channel).... looks like this is the end of my spreadsheet.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamanaco* /forum/post/16946834
> 
> 
> While watching NY1 News at about 10:00 AM this morning my 8300HD started displaying a bunch of Hex Numbers and just rebooted with Mystro... I'm in the UWS (Columbus and 88th St.) Still Initializing... Will report later with more details.



Is Mystro something that is system-wide? Should i be getting it here in Queens, soon? I just went to ch 996, went through all 6 pages, and there is NOTHING THERE with the words MYSTRO or NAVIGATOR, let alone anything with the word "version" or "v" next to it.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamanaco* /forum/post/16947183
> 
> 
> Thanks. Doh!...same channel as in Passport. I got the same MDN Version: Atlas v2.4.4-16-ptv (Pyramid
> 
> 
> So far the only big difference I noticed is that PIP does not re-size when the on-off button is pressed twice. Is there a different way to do this in MDN or is this one of those features that's gone?



OH YES, =now= i see i have the identical version of Atlas v2.4.4, etc...and i've HAD this issue with the ONE-size PIP for a couple weeks now...


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/16947848
> 
> 
> OH YES, =now= i see i have the identical version of Atlas v2.4.4, etc...and i've HAD this issue with the ONE-size PIP for a couple weeks now...

















Yeah... Bk and Queens "got it"







around July 14th .


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/16947962
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah... Bk and Queens "got it"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> around July 14th .



Wow..."lucky" us!


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/16947848
> 
> 
> OH YES, =now= i see i have the identical version of Atlas v2.4.4, etc...and i've HAD this issue with the ONE-size PIP for a couple weeks now...



And of course, i've discovered that this version doesn't "recognize" some M-Fri programming as a "series recording"(!)


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/16947378
> 
> 
> Unless someone knows of a better diagnostic page that allows for manual tuning (or at least shows the QAM/ch of a channel).... looks like this is the end of my spreadsheet.



Can't tune but hold down select on remote until mail icon appears on the box and then press down arrow. 14 pages of diagnostics. Better than 996. I believe there is another diag screen but I do not know how to get to it. When TW came to check my signal and fix my phone he did something and I saw a screen I never saw b4 which i think you could possibly tune on. Unfortunately he would not tell me how to get there.


----------



## tamanaco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/16948328
> 
> 
> Can't tune but hold down select on remote until mail icon appears on the box and then press down arrow. 14 pages of diagnostics. Better than 996. I believe there is another diag screen but I do not know how to get to it. When TW came to check my signal and fix my phone he did something and I saw a screen I never saw b4 which i think you could possibly tune on. Unfortunately he would not tell me how to get there.



I see.... I guess this is the function we had in Passport when one would press and hold the Exit key until Diags was displayed in the box. One had to press Exit and then switch to channel 1999 to see the extended diags pages.


What I just noticed is that if a channel has been on for "some" amount of time a Start Over Press Select message appears when I change to that channel. When one presses Select it brings up the Enhanced TV window with options to:


Start Over

Recently Aired

DVR Show List

Guide

Exit


Does anyone know if there is an specific amount of time one has to wait to have a buffer long enough to activate this functions or if this is a function I set some where in the settings? As of now, I only see this message displayed in channel 1 which I have been sort of watching for a half hour or so.


----------



## margoba

Start Over is not buffer based, but comes in over the cable.


-barry


----------



## tamanaco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/16948818
> 
> 
> Start Over is not buffer based, but comes in over the cable.
> 
> 
> -barry



In other words there is no way to determine/predetermine which channel has/gets the Start Over function?


Btw, did TWC announce this upgrade to all subscribers?... I never got any notices. I knew it was in the pipeline because I follow this thread once in a while. Is there a hard copy pamphlet or online set of instructions on how to use Mystro (MDN). The wife is going to think that this is a software upgrade I made to the box. She hates it when I upgrade the software/firmware to computers, Smartphones and gadgets around the house without telling her first. I need a user's guide or reference that I can give her so that I don't have to train her myself.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamanaco* /forum/post/16948975
> 
> 
> In other words there is no way to determine/predetermine which channel has/gets the Start Over function?
> 
> 
> Btw, did TWC announce this upgrade to all subscribers?... I never got any notices. I knew it was in the pipeline because I follow this thread once in a while. Is there a hard copy pamphlet or online set of instructions on how to use Mystro (MDN). The wife is going to think that this is a software upgrade I made to the box. She hates it when I upgrade the software/firmware to computers, Smartphones and gadgets around the house without telling her first. I need a user's guide or reference that I can give her so that I don't have to train her myself.



There was an announcement back in June that it would be coming


----------



## timewaster

I have not followed this thread in a while, so have not kept up with the latest news. I received in the mail yesterday a note from Time Warner that they will be "upgrading" everyone to the Navigator software.


I remember reading that there were lots of issues with it.

particularly, the live buffer does not work and changing channels were alot slower than the passport software. Have they fixed these issues?

Are there any other issues i need to be aware of?


----------



## timewaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamanaco* /forum/post/16948975
> 
> 
> In other words there is no way to determine/predetermine which channel has/gets the Start Over function?
> 
> 
> Btw, did TWC announce this upgrade to all subscribers?... I never got any notices. I knew it was in the pipeline because I follow this thread once in a while. Is there a hard copy pamphlet or online set of instructions on how to use Mystro (MDN). The wife is going to think that this is a software upgrade I made to the box. She hates it when I upgrade the software/firmware to computers, Smartphones and gadgets around the house without telling her first. I need a user's guide or reference that I can give her so that I don't have to train her myself.



I received the notice and a pamplet on how to use the software in the mail (USPS)


----------



## tamanaco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timewaster* /forum/post/16949071
> 
> 
> I received the notice and a pamplet on how to use the software in the mail (USPS)



Was it a separated mailing or did it come with your bill? I got July's bill a while ago and there was no such notice or pamphlet in the envelope . Maybe it'll come with this month's bill. In the meantime, does anyone know if there's an online user's guide to MDN?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timewaster* /forum/post/16949057
> 
> 
> I have not followed this thread in a while, so have not kept up with the latest news. I received in the mail yesterday a note from Time Warner that they will be "upgrading" everyone to the Navigator software.
> 
> 
> I remember reading that there were lots of issues with it.
> 
> particularly, the live buffer does not work and changing channels were alot slower than the passport software. Have they fixed these issues?
> 
> Are there any other issues i need to be aware of?



-changing the channels is no longer an issue


-live buffer works, but not the same as it used to (2nd tuner buffer not turned on unless PIP is active - and no buffer at all when the box is off)


----------



## tamanaco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timewaster* /forum/post/16949057
> 
> 
> I have not followed this thread in a while, so have not kept up with the latest news. I received in the mail yesterday a note from Time Warner that they will be "upgrading" everyone to the Navigator software.
> 
> 
> I remember reading that there were lots of issues with it.
> 
> particularly, the live buffer does not work and changing channels were alot slower than the passport software. Have they fixed these issues?
> 
> Are there any other issues i need to be aware of?



From what I seen, so far, changing channels is just as fast as with passport, the online menus are a lot more readable, from the Guide pressing "A" takes you to the Access Menu with the following functions:


DVR Show List

Answers On Demand (The instructional Videos here are still for the old remote and Passport)

Program Guide (You just left this menu)

Find Shows (Same as pressing "B" in the Guide)

Settings


Pressing the Menu button in the remote also brings you to the Access Menu.


Pressing "B" from the Guide allows you to search by Category or by Title using the Keyboard Search


To the far right there is what "appears" to be a TV Guide option, but my remote has not such button.


I noticed that pressing Exit from some of these sub-menus takes you out of the menus and there is no specific button, I can find, to just go back one level in some menus.... But I could have missed it.


Pressing "List"


Shows you a similar list of recorded programs as in Passport, but they can be sorted by date or title. There is also a recording log. The menu as I mentioned before is a lot clearer and the fonts are more pleasant to the eye.


Pressing "Help" does not take you anywhere.


Found something else that annoys me. Arrrggg! Pressing FAV in the Guide takes you out of the Guide to navigate the Favorites. Please tell me there is a setting or a key to navigate the Favorites in the guide.


EDIT: Is there a place where I can find a list that identifies all of the channels that have Start Over?


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamanaco* /forum/post/16948975
> 
> 
> In other words there is no way to determine/predetermine which channel has/gets the Start Over function?



I'm far from an expert on this, but I think which channels are included depends on which channels have an agreement with TWC. If the show is part of the Start Over program, then that option is offered to you any time you tune in late.


I also believe that when you start a program over, you are prevented from using FF to bypass commercials (or program for that matter).


-barry


----------



## tamanaco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/16949492
> 
> 
> I'm far from an expert on this, but I think which channels are included depends on which channels have an agreement with TWC. If the show is part of the Start Over program, then that option is offered to you any time you tune in late.
> 
> 
> I also believe that when you start a program over, you are prevented from using FF to bypass commercials (or program for that matter).
> 
> 
> -barry



Thanks... now is starting to make some sense. While you were replying I edited my previous post asking if there was a list of channels that, now I guess, have an agreement with TWC.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/16947325
> 
> 
> I'm 96th st... not that far...
> 
> 
> and its v2.4.4-16



Not at all, a scant 8 blocks south!


Just checked... still on Passport. As it seems pretty much all of these upgrades happen around 10 AM, I guess I'm going to be tomorrow (or maybe overnight??). Odd because we really are very close considering the whole of Man North!


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamanaco* /forum/post/16949519
> 
> 
> Thanks... now is starting to make some sense. While you were replying I edited my previous post asking if there was a list of channels that, now I guess, have an agreement with TWC.


 http://www.timewarnercable.com/custo...e/clu/clu.ashx 



'Start Over enabled'


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/16949350
> 
> 
> -changing the channels is no longer an issue
> 
> 
> -live buffer works, but not the same as it used to (2nd tuner buffer not turned on unless PIP is active - and no buffer at all when the box is off)



So that should mean the drive goes totally silent when the box is off?


----------



## tamanaco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/16949869
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/custo...e/clu/clu.ashx 'Start Over enabled'



Thanks Berk32.


Now that we're all getting MDN my next question is... Does MDN perform better in the newer boxes... SA 8300HDC, 4250HDC and Samsung HD 3050? Given that these also get the "Virtual Video Store" channels I "assume" that there is a hardware (memory or other) difference that allows them to run a different version of MDN or an MDN Option which give them access to these channels.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamanaco* /forum/post/16950146
> 
> 
> Thanks Berk32.
> 
> 
> Now that we're all getting MDN my next question is... Does MDN perform better in the newer boxes... SA 8300HDC, 4250HDC and Samsung HD 3050? Given that these also get the "Virtual Video Store" channels I "assume" that there is a hardware (memory or other) difference that allows them to run a different version of MDN or an MDN Option which give them access to these channels.



MDN is for the older boxes, HDC and the new Samsung use the "ODN" version of navigator. HDC and Samsung have cable cards in the back.


----------



## broadwayblue

Just got navigatored on the UES. Haven't played with it much yet but I guess it'll do. Sure would be nice if they could provide a widescreen option of the channel guide some day...still so much wasted space.


----------



## hdtvfan2005




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/16951113
> 
> 
> Just got navigatored on the UES. Haven't played with it much yet but I guess it'll do. Sure would be nice if they could provide a widescreen option of the channel guide some day...still so much wasted space.



That wont ever happen with MDN. The 8300HD only renders graphics up to 640x480. ODN may eventually support it with newer boxes.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdtvfan2005* /forum/post/16951124
> 
> 
> That wont ever happen with MDN. The 8300HD only renders graphics up to 640x480. ODN may eventually support it with newer boxes.



Interesting...I'd be happy to swap out the box if they upgrade it on the newer Samsungs or similar.


----------



## hdtvfan2005

The Samsung 3090 has a widescreen UI but it's stretch-o-vision. It's a 4:3 guide stretched to 16:9.


----------



## CynKennard

Today I received a mailing from Time Warner on Staten Island with a pamphlet describing Navigator. This is the first time I have received any notice of Navigator. However, I have recently switched to 2 TiVo HD XLs so I won't have the dubious pleasure of experiencing Navigator.


Cynthia


----------



## tamanaco

Well, after a few hours of use here is what I have found as I compare MDN to Passport.


The Keyboard Search is not intelligent. All the keyboard keys remain active even after selecting them would not produce any possible matches.


When a specific show is found the word "New" is displayed in the description when the next new episode is highlighted.


It appears to me that the Fast Rewind/Forward is not as fast and accurate as with Passport. It might just be my perception.


I like that in the List view the percentage of disk space left is displayed in the lower left hand of the picture window.


I like the idea of the recording log, but it only provides information about who deleted the recording. An option to recover a recording right after it has been deleted by mistake would have been nice.


Sorry for being so impatient, but I have yet to hear any comments about how to access the TV Guide icon in the Guide. Maybe this option is only available in some DVR models or to users with subscriptions to TWC RR Internet Service. I also still have not heard if there is a solution to the inability to navigate the favorites channels while still in the Guide... The lack of this function is killing me.


Btw, a while back the thread-recommended setup for Passport was to let it pass all the available output resolutions to the TV and let the TV do the conversion and to set the Picture Size to Normal and the Aspect Ratio to 4X3 even if one's flat TV had an aspect ratio is 16x9. Do these recommendations still hold with MDN?... These settings appear to be working just fine with my AV system... as far as I can tell.


----------



## G1Ravage

Welcome to the MDN club.


----------



## scott_bernstein

Got my navigator notice in the snail mail today in the west village. Guess it's coming "soon"?


----------



## zas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/16952281
> 
> 
> Got my navigator notice in the snail mail today in the west village. Guess it's coming "soon"?



got mine too... in Union Square.


----------



## timewaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamanaco* /forum/post/16949215
> 
> 
> Was it a separated mailing or did it come with your bill? I got July's bill a while ago and there was no such notice or pamphlet in the envelope . Maybe it'll come with this month's bill. In the meantime, does anyone know if there's an online user's guide to MDN?



It came in a separate mailing.

I received it on Monday, so maybe yours is still in the queue to be sent out.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/16951113
> 
> 
> Just got navigatored on the UES. Haven't played with it much yet but I guess it'll do. Sure would be nice if they could provide a widescreen option of the channel guide some day...still so much wasted space.



How far north? Seems I did NOT get MDNed last night, and it still hasn't happened today (10:00 AM).


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timewaster* /forum/post/16953246
> 
> 
> It came in a separate mailing.
> 
> I received it on Monday, so maybe yours is still in the queue to be sent out.



Weird... just checked my mailbox, no notice. Got my bill, nothing in it... but I DID get a flyer last month saying it was "coming."


I DID get a paper with the bill listing the 8/19 channel changes... I think this is the first time I've ever seen such a notice. BTW, it lists 6 new HD channels.


Still no MDN for me. Yet.


----------



## LisaM

FYI, I am on the UWS at 66th St. Just turned on my tv and indeed, the whole dvr info is completely different. Happened overnight since I watched the programs on the dvr at 11 pm last night. Am recording now so can't check it out further.


----------



## John Mason

Mystro downloaded about 10:10 am here at midtown East. Retained all my 8300HD recordings but had to reset a few operation parameters. Noticed, with my TWC phone service, there's now an option for caller ID (on screen?); thought that required one of the newer STBs? My saved HDNet resolution wedges appear about the same (~1424 lines max horiz.) via YPbPr on a 1080p plasma capable of 1920X1080; (only ~1335 with a HDMI input). -- John


EDIT: Also, seemed stuck in 480p-mode status until a reset to 1080i a few times, pressing the A button to confirm display quality. And MSNBC-HD (714) was missing from the HD menu for a while, then just appeared. [The latter, with help from C.S., was caused by not setting the new favorite-channel option to ALL, which also omitted many other channels from the menu.]


----------



## LisaM

Beyond furious. They apparently deleted 10 of my saved HD recordings. Under Recording Log, it displays the show and says "deleted to make space for new recording", which is ridiculous because, as of last night, there was plenty of available space. In addition, in the Show List, there is a listing for Unknown 16 with a Star next to it. The idiot on the phone was useless. I am waiting for a supervisor but that will be useless too. Is there a space difference between Passport and Mystro such that it would delete 10 recordings???


I have had it. I am getting TiVo, which I can also use with Fios.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamanaco* /forum/post/16951818
> 
> 
> Well, after a few hours of use here is what I have found as I compare MDN to Passport.
> 
> 
> The Keyboard Search is not intelligent. All the keyboard keys remain active even after selecting them would not produce any possible matches.
> 
> 
> When a specific show is found the word "New" is displayed in the description when the next new episode is highlighted.
> 
> 
> It appears to me that the Fast Rewind/Forward is not as fast and accurate as with Passport. It might just be my perception.
> 
> 
> I like that in the List view the percentage of disk space left is displayed in the lower left hand of the picture window.
> 
> 
> I like the idea of the recording log, but it only provides information about who deleted the recording. An option to recover a recording right after it has been deleted by mistake would have been nice.
> 
> 
> Sorry for being so impatient, but I have yet to hear any comments about how to access the TV Guide icon in the Guide. Maybe this option is only available in some DVR models or to users with subscriptions to TWC RR Internet Service. I also still have not heard if there is a solution to the inability to navigate the favorites channels while still in the Guide... The lack of this function is killing me.
> 
> 
> Btw, a while back the thread-recommended setup for Passport was to let it pass all the available output resolutions to the TV and let the TV do the conversion and to set the Picture Size to Normal and the Aspect Ratio to 4X3 even if one's flat TV had an aspect ratio is 16x9. Do these recommendations still hold with MDN?... These settings appear to be working just fine with my AV system... as far as I can tell.



The guide is from TV guide it is not an icon that does anything just a logo. Why would you set it to 4:3 if you have a 16:9 TV?


----------



## margoba

I just checked and sometime between late last night and now (1:00pm) I got converted. It looks like everything worked well (fingers crossed) but I have only done a cursory check. The good news is that the external drive seems to be working perfectly. HURRAY!


-barry


----------



## Berk32

I just traded in my 8300HD box for a Sammy 3090.


Now that I can't manually tune into any QAM/Ch like I could on the old 8300 software, there was no point in keeping the box... since I'd have to set up about half of my series recordings anyways.


It was a great 4 years.


----------



## Kold Kuts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/16954440
> 
> 
> I just traded in my 8300HD box for a Sammy 3090.
> 
> 
> Now that I can't manually tune into any QAM/Ch like I could on the old 8300 software, there was no point in keeping the box... since I'd have to set up about half of my series recordings anyways.
> 
> 
> It was a great 4 years.



Welcome to Sammy's World. Could you record an hour show on FOX and see if it segments the show into several recordings? I am curious if this is an isolated incident, a hardware issue, or even a software issue?


So You Think You Can Dance recorded in 10 segments last night....that made for fun viewing.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/16954440
> 
> 
> I just traded in my 8300HD box for a Sammy 3090.
> 
> 
> Now that I can't manually tune into any QAM/Ch like I could on the old 8300 software, there was no point in keeping the box... since I'd have to set up about half of my series recordings anyways.
> 
> 
> It was a great 4 years.



I don’t have QAM...but i =do= continue having the 8300HD box...is there any point in me trading in the 8300 for the Sammy 3090? Are there improvements in PQ, something tangible like that?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LisaM* /forum/post/16953810
> 
> 
> Beyond furious. They apparently deleted 10 of my saved HD recordings. Under Recording Log, it displays the show and says "deleted to make space for new recording", which is ridiculous because, as of last night, there was plenty of available space. In addition, in the Show List, there is a listing for Unknown 16 with a Star next to it. The idiot on the phone was useless. I am waiting for a supervisor but that will be useless too. Is there a space difference between Passport and Mystro such that it would delete 10 recordings???
> 
> 
> I have had it. I am getting TiVo, which I can also use with Fios.



Don't blame ya! Look at the list of "to be recorded" programs. If, for some reason they added tons of them, that's why some recorded stuff got deleted. Also, of your recorded stuff, how much overall was there? And what was the mix of SD and HD? They say the drive holds 20 hrs. of HD, but I think in reality it's less. Then again, Passport had to hold onto a lot of disc space for 2 always running buffers, something MDN doesn't appear to do much of at all.


Did you try looking at that mystery recording? Wild chance, but COULD it be your 10 recordings lumped together?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/16955462
> 
> 
> I don't have QAM...but i =do= continue having the 8300HD box...is there any point in me trading in the 8300 for the Sammy 3090? Are there improvements in PQ, something tangible like that?



My hard drive has acted up at times recently... I figured it was the right time (nothing unwatched on the DVR - already was going to need to re-schedule a bunch of my series recordings that aren't going right now)


----------



## LisaM

There were 16 one hour HD recordings, of which the upgrade deleted 10. I can't get into the mystery recording; when I press select, it takes me to the live broadcast and starts recording it. There was 1 show which was mysteriously set to be recorded - the movie, Big, on HBO (and I cut my HBO service so who knows how it got there). The supervisor had no clue whether anything could be fixed but gave me 3 months of free dvr service and is sending a tech on Monday, who will be useless. Interestingly, I have 3 dvrs. The same thing happened to another dvr, which erased 8 SD programs. The 3rd dvr did not get the upgrade at all so programs recorded there are still intact.


I ordered 1 HD TiVo this morning and will install it next week. If it works well, I will buy another in anticipation of moving to Fios, which I am working to bring into my building now. The Fios dvr is not supposed to be great so a TiVo would probably be a good idea anyway - plus, this way I can take my programs over to Fios with me.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/16954440
> 
> 
> I just traded in my 8300HD box for a Sammy 3090.
> 
> 
> Now that I can't manually tune into any QAM/Ch like I could on the old 8300 software, there was no point in keeping the box... since I'd have to set up about half of my series recordings anyways.
> 
> 
> It was a great 4 years.



Thought you'd live with MDN for a while before going for a new box... did you call first or just hop on down to 23rd street? Did you insist on a 3090, or did they only have 3090s to give out? Time of day you got there?


I'm officially mystified... I still have not been MDNed. BUT after Lisa's horror about recordings being deleted, I at least got a chance to write down what I have (10 hrs of SD, about 7 of HD).


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16955777
> 
> 
> Thought you'd live with MDN for a while before going for a new box... did you call first or just hop on down to 23rd street? Did you insist on a 3090, or did they only have 3090s to give out? Time of day you got there?
> 
> 
> I'm officially mystified... I still have not been MDNed. BUT after Lisa's horror about recordings being deleted, I at least got a chance to write down what I have (10 hrs of SD, about 7 of HD).



I was there around 11am - didn't wait long - they just gave me a brand new 3090 - didn't ask for it specifically. No need to call in advance. (I did call beforehand this morning for an unrelated reason and there was a message at the start warning people in Manhattan that their boxes may be unavailable between 10am and noon for a software upgrade)


You may want to write down your series recordings.... you're going to lose a bunch of those...


----------



## LisaM

I think I found the answer for why my recordings were deleted. Buried deep in the new menus under Series Manager is "Save at Most" and the DEFAULT is "Last 7 episodes" instead of "All Episodes" or something similar. Since I was saving daily episodes of a soap opera, the operating system deleted all of the recordings but for the last 7 episodes. This was NOT the case with the Series Manager under Passport where the default was "Save until Manually Erased".


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/16955809
> 
> 
> You may want to write down your series recordings.... you're going to lose a bunch of those...



Oh I did that the day I got the notice with last months bill! And updated it yesterday. It was actually quite a shock to see how many of them I have...


I wonder if you may give a whirl to swapping the internal 160 for a 320 on the 3090?


BTW, thanks for the 23rd street info.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LisaM* /forum/post/16955892
> 
> 
> I think I found the answer for why my recordings were deleted. Buried deep in the new menus under Series Manager is "Save at Most" and the DEFAULT is "Last 7 episodes" instead of "All Episodes" or something similar. Since I was saving daily episodes of a soap opera, the operating system deleted all of the recordings but for the last 7 episodes. This was NOT the case with the Series Manager under Passport where the default was "Save until Manually Erased".



That is likely it....


So there's the warning for those that haven't been MDNed yet and have more than 7 episodes saved on their DVR for a show


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16956031
> 
> 
> Oh I did that the day I got the notice with last months bill! And updated it yesterday. It was actually quite a shock to see how many of them I have...
> 
> 
> I wonder if you may give a whirl to swapping the internal 160 for a 320 on the 3090?
> 
> 
> BTW, thanks for the 23rd street info.



Over 1/3 of my old list was shows that have been canceled over the last 4 years...


----------



## LisaM

Assuming that is the cause, I am not sure what someone could do to rectify this happening if your current Series Manager is set to "Save until Manually Erased". I still have one box which miraculously escaped the upgrade. I would like to figure out how to protect those recordings since I have more than 7 eps of Friday Night Lights which I have not yet watched.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LisaM* /forum/post/16956095
> 
> 
> Assuming that is the cause, I am not sure what someone could do to rectify this happening if your current Series Manager is set to "Save until Manually Erased". I still have one box which miraculously escaped the upgrade. I would like to figure out how to protect those recordings since I have more than 7 eps of Friday Night Lights which I have not yet watched.



since the new software installs in the default mode for everything that didn't have similar options in the old software - doesn't seem like you can do much.


----------



## d3193




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kold Kuts* /forum/post/16954509
> 
> 
> Welcome to Sammy's World. Could you record an hour show on FOX and see if it segments the show into several recordings? I am curious if this is an isolated incident, a hardware issue, or even a software issue?
> 
> 
> So You Think You Can Dance recorded in 10 segments last night....that made for fun viewing.



This happens to me, but only on Ch. 705.


I reported it and the phone rep rebooted my box and told me to call if it happened again. Of course, it did last night on SYTYCD. Interestingly, I was also watching live and the picture froze about 20 mins before the end during a commercial break. I switched to Ch.5, which was OK (but this show needs 16x9).


I'm wondering if it could be a low signal issue, but not sure why it affects only 705. As you suggested, it could be software related.


----------



## margoba

The new MDN software: one major plus, one minor minus, and one very minor minus.


The major plus is that the external drive works and so does rew, FF, etc. I'd gotten used to living without live rewind/FF, and I already love having it back.


The minor minus is that the guide seems to have a lot more shows marked "New". If a new show plays two or three times during the week, all are marked "New". I'm going to have to figure out how to adjust my series recording options.


The very minor minus - maybe it's just a "I'm used to it the old way."- is that when you press the List button on the remote, the list comes up, starting at the beginning date-wise. Under Passport, the list came up at the same position you last used. I prefer the same position approach, but it's no big deal.


I'm surprised to say it, but all in all, I'm quite happy with the conversion and the new system.


-barry


----------



## j7f

sooooooooooooooo,

got mdn'd this AM.

10am, to be precise.

almost exactly.

have the SA8300HD DVR


at any rate...the wife called me from the other room...

"uh, honey...something's going on w/ this box!!!"

i replied w/ horror and excitement..."[email protected]! that must be the new software!"

few minutes later...it was all over.

i spent the next few minutes messing w/ it.

it's essentially exactly the same as my samsung hd non-dvr box.

the menu/guide is only 4:3. no big deal. same as passport.


1. didn't lose any recorded programming...fortunately.


2. too many false showings of a program titled 'NEW' [best way to avoid this is to record a show on the exact time and channel and set it to record at that particular time instead of the ANYTIME option]


3. picture quality seemed to sharpen w/ this software. definitely an upgrade


4. as previously mentioned...keyboard is not as good as passport's


5. with passport i could watch in slow-motion by either pressing PLAY twice OR pressing PAUSE and clicking directionally to the right on my remote control's wheel. will miss this feature


6. as mentioned...the series recording manager wiped the majority of my shows. i've read it's because that particular show is not currently found in the guide. so, i'll have to add them as they come back on...


7. i will, without a doubt, miss having 2 live buffers [regardless of having the other tuner's PIP window open]. it's much more of a pain having to have PIP window open all the time just to save the other buffer. big minus for us


8. not a big deal...however, with passport the SD programming could be kept at ZOOM anytime you switched to SD programming. with this software, i'll have to manually zoom SD shows every single time


9. the black SD sidebars are nicer


10. front of the box display...the box doesn't shut "off." i'm not a fan


11. the software upgrade was really rather seamless


that's it for now. just some musings.

*QUESTION:* all things being pretty equal [w/ the 8300hd dvr mdn and sammy dvr odn softwares] would you switch to the sammy dvr for the larger hard drive?


i mean...at this point...why not? or, are there differences i should be aware of before i consider swapping?



that's that. anything else i come across...i'll update.


-j


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *j7f* /forum/post/16956696
> 
> 
> *QUESTION:* all things being pretty equal [w/ the 8300hd dvr mdn and sammy dvr odn softwares] would you switch to the sammy dvr for the larger hard drive?
> 
> 
> i mean...at this point...why not? or, are there differences i should be aware of before i consider swapping?
> 
> -j



The Sammy box has the same size HD as the SA boxes...


I have now spent 1 evening with each system... I kinda liked the fade-in fade-out smoothness of the ODN software... and it had no delays on channel changing MDN on Sammy has some very small delays - but doing things on the guide and DVR are much faster on the Sammy/ODN.


EDIT - the ODN graphics are 4:3 - the MDN graphics are stretched to 16:9


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LisaM* /forum/post/16956095
> 
> 
> Assuming that is the cause, I am not sure what someone could do to rectify this happening if your current Series Manager is set to "Save until Manually Erased". I still have one box which miraculously escaped the upgrade. I would like to figure out how to protect those recordings since I have more than 7 eps of Friday Night Lights which I have not yet watched.



If you hit select on a show you want to save then go to record options you can say save until manually erased and it puts a green emblem next to the show. Same thing if you go to record series options, you can say keep all episodes. If have an HDC so maybe mdn on HD does not have that option


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/16957112
> 
> 
> The Sammy box has the same size HD as the SA boxes...
> 
> 
> I have now spent 1 evening with each system... I kinda liked the fade-in fade-out smoothness of the ODN software... and it had no delays on channel changing MDN on Sammy has some very small delays - but doing things on the guide and DVR are much faster on the Sammy/ODN.
> 
> 
> EDIT - the ODN graphics are 4:3 - the MDN graphics are stretched to 16:9



ODN on 8300HDC does not have fade menus, weird sounds kinda cool maybe the next update will have it. I would recommend to all HD users to get a new box. Those HD's are getting old and hard drive failure is more of a worry as these boxes age.


----------



## Berk32

ah nuts... i cant even see the QAM ch info with the sammy box....


with ODM on the 8300HD box i could at least see the QAM freq (just not the ch)


EDIT: Nevermind... just read about vol+/select on the box.... wow... lots of stuff in this diagnostic menu


----------



## hdtvfan2005

You can by pressing Vol+ and info on the box.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdtvfan2005* /forum/post/16957292
> 
> 
> You can by pressing Vol+ and info on the box.



thank you! that is what the cable guy did


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/16957263
> 
> 
> ah nuts... i cant even see the QAM ch info with the sammy box....
> 
> 
> with ODM on the 8300HD box i could at least see the QAM freq (just not the ch)
> 
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind... just read about vol+/select on the box.... wow... lots of stuff in this diagnostic menu



Is that the same as hold select until mail icon and arrow down on HDC? I tried vol+/select mail icon comes up but that is it. VOl+ and info did work however


----------



## Berk32

so as far as i can tell - there really was no good reason why the old software on the 8300HD boxes couldn't get the HD on demand channels...


they use the same ch frequencies as the rest of the ondemand system...


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/16957371
> 
> 
> Is that the same as hold select until mail icon and arrow down on HDC? I tried vol+/select mail icon comes up but that is it. VOl+ and info did work however



i meant info.... not select....


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/16957427
> 
> 
> i meant info.... not select....



thanks, there is a lot of stuff there, did you find a way to tune in there?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/16957439
> 
> 
> thanks, there is a lot of stuff there, did you find a way to tune in there?



sadly no...


and no ch info on the freq.... just the QAM freq itself.... which i guess is enough for me to keep the spreadsheet going.


But it won't be as good as it used to be for any additional channels (or when things are moved) - and I won't be able to find anything hidden anymore....


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16953288
> 
> 
> How far north? Seems I did NOT get MDNed last night, and it still hasn't happened today (10:00 AM).



Very close to 90th and Lex.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16953288
> 
> 
> How far north? Seems I did NOT get MDNed last night, and it still hasn't happened today (10:00 AM).



I'm on the south side of W 96th.


A friend right across the street on the north side of W 96th still has not gotten the update


----------



## j7f

very odd...

newly installed mystro [on my sa 8300 hd dvr] just reinitialised after only having been installed this AM.


hmm...


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/16958003
> 
> 
> I'm on the south side of W 96th.
> 
> 
> A friend right across the street on the north side of W 96th still has not gotten the update



Nor have I a scant 8 blocks north of you! Maybe during today's 10-noon??


Now I'm confused about getting to the multi-page diagnostics... is it the same for MDN on HD and ODN on HDC or 3090? I see 2 methods listed:


hold select until mail icon, hit down arrow (all on remote)

vol up, then info (still holding vol, remote or box itself??)


----------



## timewaster

I just got updated to Navigator last night.

Here are my impressions/findings.


1. Lost 3 recordings. - for some reason these recordings got replaced with episodes of the Tonight Show with the label "Unknown"

2. Lots of shows in my season pass did not get transferred. I will need to add them again. but not a big deal

3. I used to press the play button to see how far I am in a program. This no longer works. Hitting the play button puts you in slow mo. any ideas how to do this with the new software?

4. the highest FF/RR is not as fast as passport

5. the 15 min skip is awkward to use. You have to hold down the FF/RR button.

6. The play list shows you shows that will soon get deleted but doesn't tell you when. Passport gives you a rough indication of when it will be deleted. I will miss this feature.

7. not having the 2 live buffers sucks.


I much prefer the older software.

i think i read that adding an external drive now works with the navigator software? anyone try it?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16959411
> 
> 
> Nor have I a scant 8 blocks north of you! Maybe during today's 10-noon??
> 
> 
> Now I'm confused about getting to the multi-page diagnostics... is it the same for MDN on HD and ODN on HDC or 3090? I see 2 methods listed:
> 
> 
> hold select until mail icon, hit down arrow (all on remote)
> 
> vol up, then info (still holding vol, remote or box itself??)



First one works on both

Second one works on ODN (didn't test it when i had MDN)


The menus are very different.


----------



## MrRetroGamer

I set up a power on/off timer every day that I can't seem to cancel now on the 8300HD with Navigator. Anyone have any suggestions besides tossing the box under a truck?


----------



## scott_bernstein

So, for those of you who have been Navigator-ed, do you recall how long of a lag was it between getting your notice in the mail and when it was pushed onto your DVR?


----------



## timewaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/16960196
> 
> 
> So, for those of you who have been Navigator-ed, do you recall how long of a lag was it between getting your notice in the mail and when it was pushed onto your DVR?



I got my notice on Monday. got switched sometime yesterday (Thursday).


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/16960196
> 
> 
> So, for those of you who have been Navigator-ed, do you recall how long of a lag was it between getting your notice in the mail and when it was pushed onto your DVR?



I got my notice in the mail on Thursday (yesterday), and the upgrade was pushed to me on Wednesday - one day before I got the notice!


-barry


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timewaster* /forum/post/16959444
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> i think i read that adding an external drive now works with the navigator software? anyone try it?



My external drive is definitely working on the newly Navigatored 8300HD. I've read lots of reports that it generally doesn't work on the HDC or the 3090.


-barry


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timewaster* /forum/post/16960268
> 
> 
> I got my notice on Monday. got switched sometime yesterday (Thursday).



OK, so I'll assume that it will come to my area at 10AM one day next week? Seems unlikely it would happen over the weekend, and it definitely didn't happen at 10AM today....


----------



## JeffMoney

Dont know why they even updated what happen TWC no more HD add ons and still WHERE IS SPIKE HD!!!and the nfl network..



Manhattan, Brooklyn/Queens and Mount Vernon


August 7, 2009




Time Warner Cable’s agreements with programmers and broadcasters to carry their services and stations routinely expire from time to time. We are usually able to obtain renewals or extensions of such agreements, but in order to comply with applicable regulations, we must inform you when an agreement is about to expire. The following agreements are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services/stations in the near future:




AAJ, BBC on Demand, Chinese Channel, Chinese Cinema, CV Network, E!, Fuel TV, Great American Country (GAC), Game Show Network, HITN, Lifetime, NBA TV, NHL Network, ShopNBC, Style, Supercanal, The Arabic Channel, RTVi, RAI, NGTV, TV Guide, TV Japan, TV Polonia, Weather Channel, and WPIX.




In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned:




On or about August 19, 2009 in Mount Vernon we will launch Outdoor Channel HD on ch. 480.




The following changes previously scheduled for August 19, 2009 for customers with cable ready TV’s directly connected to cable without a cable box (“direct hookups”) will be postponed until further notice:


In Brooklyn, Woodside, Elmhurst and Maspeth we will not move NY1 (ch. 3) or WMBC (ch.69) at this time. In Queens, including Jamaica we will not move QVC (ch.57) at this time.




Please note these additional details concerning the previously announced services scheduled to launch on August 19, 2009: Big Ten On Demand will be offered as part of Sports Tier and Smithsonian HD On Demand will be offered as part of HD XTRA. In addition, each of these services is only available with the following set-top boxes: Samsung HD3050, Scientific-Atlanta 4250HDC and Scientific Atlanta 8300HDC.


----------



## tamanaco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/16954007
> 
> 
> The guide is from TV guide it is not an icon that does anything just a logo. Why would you set it to 4:3 if you have a 16:9 TV?



I see... just a logo. I've seen remotes with TV Guide buttons on them and had assumed that this "Logo" corresponded to a TV Guide specific button in some of the new TWC DVR remotes.


Setting the aspect ratio to 4:3 in my 8300 instead of 16:9, the Picture size to normal, and selecting all the output resolutions lets the TV reformat SD channels 4:3 picture to 16:9 automatically to fill the screen without having to use the # to stretch the picture. Only the HD channels transmitting a 4:3 SD picture get the sidebars. I like setting it up this way... your TV might act differently and this might not be the way you like it. Give it a try.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamanaco* /forum/post/16960586
> 
> 
> I see... just a logo. I've seen remotes with TV Guide buttons on them and had assumed that this "Logo" corresponded to a TV Guide specific button in some of the new TWC DVR remotes.
> 
> 
> Setting the aspect ratio to 4:3 in my 8300 instead of 16:9, the Picture size to normal, and selecting all the output resolutions lets the TV reformat SD channels 4:3 picture to 16:9 automatically to fill the screen without having to use the # to stretch the picture. Only the HD channels transmitting a 4:3 SD picture get the sidebars. I like setting it up this way... your TV might act differently and this might not be the way you like it. Give it a try.



Your choice, I can't stand stretch-o-vision or zoom-o-vision for that matter. If it is SD i would rather have sidebars than fill the screen with a distorted picture. Not sure how this would affect the HD channels if you box is set to 4:3


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/16960427
> 
> 
> OK, so I'll assume that it will come to my area at 10AM one day next week? Seems unlikely it would happen over the weekend, and it definitely didn't happen at 10AM today....



To your first question, I got a notice in last months bill (about 5 weeks ago) and STILL have my Passport. Which is OK as it gives me time to get through as much of my recorded stuff as I can. I had it pretty clean back when I got the notice, but that was a LONG time ago!


Most seem to happen 10AM-noon, but I recall a few got it during the overnight hours.


BTW, heard about some huge water main break downtown on West Broadway... hope it didn't affect you!


----------



## TravKoolBreeze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/16960479
> 
> 
> Please note these additional details concerning the previously announced services scheduled to launch on August 19, 2009: Big Ten On Demand will be offered as part of Sports Tier and Smithsonian HD On Demand will be offered as part of HD XTRA. In addition, each of these services is only available with the following set-top boxes: Samsung HD3050, Scientific-Atlanta 4250HDC and Scientific Atlanta 8300HDC.



This may be a typo but I expect the H3090s to get those On Demand channels as well. It would be odd that the other ODN boxes would get it and not the H3090s.


----------



## G1Ravage

WTF? Is this their way of saying you need Navigator to get those channels? Or are they really creating content now only for ODN?


----------



## TravKoolBreeze

Those who got MDN'ed, do you get channels 699 and 700? If so, that notice maybe more for any box that hasn't been MDN'ed by August 19?


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16961195
> 
> 
> To your first question, I got a notice in last months bill (about 5 weeks ago) and STILL have my Passport. Which is OK as it gives me time to get through as much of my recorded stuff as I can. I had it pretty clean back when I got the notice, but that was a LONG time ago!
> 
> 
> Most seem to happen 10AM-noon, but I recall a few got it during the overnight hours.
> 
> 
> BTW, heard about some huge water main break downtown on West Broadway... hope it didn't affect you!



Yeah, there's no way I'm ever going to get thru all of my saved content (including external drive) by WHENEVER they Navigator me. But the it does seem that most people have have a successful transition, which gives me hope. AND their external drives continue to work and better than they did before.







Until we get some new version of Navigaor, that is, after which we may be dead for a while.


Thanks -- West Broadway is totally off my radar......I'm between Bleecker & W4th so relatively north and pretty far west of where that was....


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TravKoolBreeze* /forum/post/16961998
> 
> 
> Those who got MDN'ed, do you get channels 699 and 700? If so, that notice maybe more for any box that hasn't been MDN'ed by August 19?



I just tried it on my newly converted 8300HD, and I get both 699 and 700. I didn't actually try to watch a show, but both channels come up and give me lists of shows to watch.


-barry


----------



## TravKoolBreeze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/16963051
> 
> 
> I just tried it on my newly converted 8300HD, and I get both 699 and 700. I didn't actually try to watch a show, but both channels come up and give me lists of shows to watch.
> 
> 
> -barry



So I guess that is a carry over line for the remaining people who still need to be MDN'd.


----------



## margoba

Wonder why they wouldn't just say you need Navigator for this?


----------



## BkDude

10:43 Friday, Fort Greene Brooklyn - every freakining channel has audio dropouts every other word of dialog - every channel. No channels are watchable. Anyone else?


----------



## j7f

just an fyi...


SA 8300HD dvr. newly navigatored.

on the software transition...i didn't lose any saved shows.

more importantly...w/ my dvr at 92% full i have 23.5 hours of high def content recorded.


so, seemingly...we're looking at anywhere from 24-25 hours of HD content that easily fits on the dvr?


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Well I got the infamous "Quick Start Guide to Navigator" in a mailing yesterday (but no MDN just yet). Boy, what a total pack of lies in that brochure! It says Navigator gives you more HD channels (wrong). it says it will give you a taste of Start Over, Caller ID (WTF is a taste?). It scrolls 4 ways (uh, so does Passport since 4 years ago).


They keep talking about ease of use, but without having lived with it, it LOOKS to be not near as straightforward as Passport. Not to mention we will be losing features...


As for audio dropouts, they continue, mostly on one QAM (716, 717, 718) and on TNT. I get them on other channels, but infrequently (like once/twice per hour). Let's see what getting MDNed does for this, if it continues I may swap my HD for a 3090 (or if Berk tells us he successfully swapped out the 160 for a 320!!).


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16964859
> 
> 
> Well I got the infamous "Quick Start Guide to Navigator" in a mailing yesterday (but no MDN just yet). Boy, what a total pack of lies in that brochure! It says Navigator gives you more HD channels (wrong). it says it will give you a taste of Start Over, Caller ID (WTF is a taste?). It scrolls 4 ways (uh, so does Passport since 4 years ago).



They consider the HD OnDemand channels to be "more HD channels"


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16964859
> 
> 
> As for audio dropouts, they continue, mostly on one QAM (716, 717, 718) and on TNT. I get them on other channels, but infrequently (like once/twice per hour). Let's see what getting MDNed does for this, if it continues I may swap my HD for a 3090 (or if Berk tells us he successfully swapped out the 160 for a 320!!).



My gut feeling is that the audio dropout situation had improved with MDN. I feel like I'm getting fewer of them, although the one or two per show that do occur are somewhat longer (maybe 3 seconds each). I have not yet watched/recorded any new TNT shows on the MDN box. That will happen this week, and that will be the real test of whether the audio dropout situation has improved.


-barry


----------



## andgarden

I hope someone will be a thorough guinea pig for the HDD swapout.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andgarden* /forum/post/16965743
> 
> 
> I hope someone will be a thorough guinea pig for the HDD swapout.



Not that I care what you do, but there is a seal on the box you are not supposed to break, they may give you trouble trying to return a box with a broken tamper seal. I have taken many things apart in my time not always successfully.


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/16965682
> 
> 
> My gut feeling is that the audio dropout situation had improved with MDN. I feel like I'm getting fewer of them, although the one or two per show that do occur are somewhat longer (maybe 3 seconds each). I have not yet watched/recorded any new TNT shows on the MDN box. That will happen this week, and that will be the real test of whether the audio dropout situation has improved.
> 
> 
> -barry




I'm replying to my own message, but there's good news. I just watched Psych, recorded on USAHD on Friday night on my recently upgraded MDN box, and there were no audio glitches whatsoever. Granted USA is not as bad as TNT, but to go an entire hour with no glitches is unusual. Maybe this problem is fixed (or at least better).


-barry


----------



## tamanaco

Other things I found that I don't like about MDN


Why are some channels in the MDN guide not in the right numerical order? The guide on my TV shows channels 21, 25, 26, 36,40, 45, 46, 52, 54, 55, 65, 66, 81, 82, 83, 88 and 101 after channel 1914 they are then followed by channels 651, 653... etc. Navigating the favorites does not work in the guide now having the channels not sorted in the right order makes navigating the guide using the arrows up down arrows and page up/down very inconvenient.


Switching channels in the guide by pressing the the specific #s for the channel takes about 4 seconds to react.


In Passport when I clicked search from a specific show highlighted in the guide... pressing search then displayed all the times that specific program was available for recording.


I don't like that when the box is off and displaying the clock the resolution of the channel it was last tuned is still displayed. This was not the case with Passport. This makes reading the time a bit more difficult after a certain distance from the box. Passport only turned on the red recording icon which contrasted with the clock when the DVR was recording something.


----------



## Sentellg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/16931209
> 
> 
> That blue font is kinda =painful=?



Sorry, Mike. I've used blue on multiple boards for years and you are the first to ever complain.


----------



## kwitel

Or has TWC sucked over the past couple of weeks???

I havent had a chance to read past posts so I may not be up-to-date on whats going on but ive been having alot of problems as of late.


NY1 is constantly going out on my, NatGeo just went out and, I could get the UFC in HD on Sat night










Anyone else?


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/16968134
> 
> 
> Not that I care what you do, but there is a seal on the box you are not supposed to break, they may give you trouble trying to return a box with a broken tamper seal. I have taken many things apart in my time not always successfully.



Well, yes, you might break the seal, but how would the TWC people know? I've returned many boxes in my time, but I've never had one of the customer service reps give a 2nd thought to any box I've returned. What's the chance that anyone will actually follow-up and open the box that you've brought back? And then if they do, how could they prove that you did it? (assuming that your DVR wasn't NEW out of the box)


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/16973118
> 
> 
> Well, yes, you might break the seal, but how would the TWC people know? I've returned many boxes in my time, but I've never had one of the customer service reps give a 2nd thought to any box I've returned. What's the chance that anyone will actually follow-up and open the box that you've brought back? And then if they do, how could they prove that you did it? (assuming that your DVR wasn't NEW out of the box)



All the sammys are new out of the box....


----------



## timewaster

what does the new samsung dvr have which the 8300HD does not have?

Does it have a bigger hard drive?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/16973118
> 
> 
> Well, yes, you might break the seal, but how would the TWC people know? I've returned many boxes in my time, but I've never had one of the customer service reps give a 2nd thought to any box I've returned. What's the chance that anyone will actually follow-up and open the box that you've brought back? And then if they do, how could they prove that you did it? (assuming that your DVR wasn't NEW out of the box)



As you probably know, they constantly "recycle" boxes. Which means they probably go through some level of testing... not sure if that does or doesn't include opening the box and checked any anti-tamper gizmos. I'm sure long after the fact, they know YOU had the box... just look up the serial (or they could be dumb and not keep such a record).


Have you read about Apple's latest patents? It sure looks like they are creating sensors that go way beyond the moisture patch the phone already has. It seems they are looking at ways to refuse warranty service "look, we know you dropped it," or "we know you shook it too hard, that isn't covered under warranty," or "you let another person handle it, they are not the original owner and thus we'll deny warranty coverage."


----------



## artifact




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timewaster* /forum/post/16973968
> 
> 
> what does the new samsung dvr have which the 8300HD does not have?
> 
> Does it have a bigger hard drive?



Yes, I still don't have a clear handle on this- I still have the HD8300 with Passport, got the Navigator coming soon notice a few days ago-

Since Passport is inevitable, and my biggest 8300 problem has been the limited hard drive space, is there not any reason to hurry up and view my remaining stored recordings (just in case they are lost) and go to 23rd street for a Sammy 3090 with the 320 hard drive (it SEEMS to be the consensus that the new 3090s being given out have 320 increased from 160 hard drive?


Thanks-


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Nah, you have it backwards. It appears the very first 3090s they gave out had 320s in them, but after a few, it was 160 all the way. Someone keeps talking about a "newer, better" 3270 that he claims will come with a 320. Seems odd a CE company would come out with an "old" and a "newer/better" model around the same time... when the "old" model isn't even in any sort of widespread distribution.


What we DO know is the HD boxes have (I think) about half the RAM as the HDC. I think the Sammie is twice again as the HDC. This is why there exists 2 versions of 'gator, MDN designed to run in lower RAM footprint, and ODN aimed at the HDC RAM footprint.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sentellg* /forum/post/16971291
> 
> 
> Sorry, Mike. I've used blue on multiple boards for years and you are the first to ever complain.



All i can tell you is, on my MAC screen, it's a blue blur. But when i highlight the text, THEN i can read it. But if it works for *you*, i'll deal with it.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/16976357
> 
> 
> All i can tell you is, on my MAC screen, it's a blue blur. But when i highlight the text, THEN i can read it. But if it works for *you*, i'll deal with it.



You probably have AVS set up to either Black or Retro







(see very bottom left of page if you don't understand).


I used to have the Retro setting for years but I find the Default setting to be the least straining on my eyes. In addition, when I had it set to Retro, it was easier for anyone in the room to see that purple blue screen-- and I'd get busted for _wasting time on that geek inter-nets again._


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/16976483
> 
> 
> You probably have AVS set up to either Black or Retro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (see very bottom left of page if you don't understand).
> 
> 
> I used to have the Retro setting for years but I find the Default setting to be the least straining on my eyes. In addition, when I had it set to Retro, it was easier for anyone in the room to see that purple blue screen-- and I'd get busted for _wasting time on that geek inter-nets again._



OH yes. It's set up for "Black". I like it. To *me* this one is less strain on the eyes. OK, I'll try the other two again, it's been awhile...maybe i'll end up using one of the others.


----------



## tamanaco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16976000
> 
> 
> What we DO know is the HD boxes have (I think) about half the RAM as the HDC. I think the Sammie is twice again as the HDC. This is why there exists 2 versions of 'gator, MDN designed to run in lower RAM footprint, and ODN aimed at the HDC RAM footprint.



What other features are found in the larger RAM boxes that run ODN? For a while there I thought the 8300HD boxes were not going to be able to get the StartOver or HD on demand, but based on what I see now (I have not order any HDOD, but I have used StartOver) the 8300HD boxes get both features. Does this mean that the boxes running MDM are ? Should I assume that with extra RAM these boxes perform a lot faster than the HD boxes? Are there any other hardware differences?


A bit off topic... One more thing that I don't like about MDN in the HD boxes is that the FF/FRW function. The progress bar does not show the time as the needle moves over the yellow bar.


----------



## coreynyc

 http://consumerist.com/5334170/my-tw...jerry-cartoons 



> Quote:
> Perhaps you'll recall reader Dave, who was told by Time Warner Cable that the reason he wasn't getting Fox in HD was that they had stopped broadcasting it in the New York City area . We had hoped that publishing his letter would help resolve some of his issues, but sadly, that is not the case. Dave is back and this time his DVR is possessed by someone who likes "Tom & Jerry" cartoons.
> 
> 
> Dave writes (to TWC):
> 
> I just wanted to give you an update as to TWC's continuing failure to deliver the TV services that I am paying for.
> 
> 
> Apparently, TWC is just too inept to get this fixed. My TV picture continues to freeze up with audio cutting out on a regular basis. Last night my wife and I missed 17 minutes of a one hour show because I had to reboot the POS DVR that I PAY FOR, not once, not twice, but THREE TIMES to get the picture unstuck. That doesn't even count the other times when I only had to shut everything off and turn it back on to get my picture back. Once again, this is NOT a problem with any of the equipment in my home. I know this for a number of reasons:
> 
> 
> You've had numerous technicians in my home who determined there was nothing wrong with my equipment
> 
> Your operations/maintenance head (Keith) has confirmed to me in the past the issues that TWC has had with the Scientific Altlantica DVRs and your signal coming from NYC
> 
> I have this problem, my neighbors in my development have this problem and, as evidenced on a town message board, others in my town have this problem
> 
> 
> Then, this morning, I discover just how screwed up your DVR is. I was scrolling through the program guide when I saw that I had an upcoming recording of "Tom & Jerry" scheduled. I found that odd, as I know neither my wife or I set that recording and my 6 month old son hasn't quite mastered the use of the DVR yet. So, I went to delete the scheduled recording when I saw that the confirmation screen was asking me if I wanted to cancel recording FOR A COMPLETELY DIFFERENT SHOW!!! Maybe that's got something to do with why my DVR keeps recording reruns, even though the recording options are set to capture first run shows only.
> 
> 
> Once again, TWC = FAIL!!!
> 
> 
> So, I called TWC Customer Service. They wanted to send out a technician, since, according to their records, the last technician to come out to my home was in April. I guess my correspondence with the Executive Response Center (in May) and the subsequent technician they sent out didn't count. Maybe you guys could, I dunno', actually communicate with one another so the left hand knows what the right is doing.
> 
> 
> So, I've got an appointment set for tomorrow between 2-6pm. Yes, once again, I have to block off my afternoon so TWC can send a technician to not resolve my problem. If your technician comes, sees the problem and can't fix it I expect free service until such time as the problem has been resolved. Why should I continue to pay for a service that TWC is too inept to provide?
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, I'm also planning to start capturing the video of your craptastic service. Once I make a nice compilation/mix tape of TWC's absurdly bad service I will be creating a new You Tube channel to post it all on. I'll also be sure to record your technician's visit tomorrow. Once the You Tube page is up I'll be sure to send you a link. I will also use it to actively lobby the neighbors in my development to ditch TWC for FIOS when it's available.
> 
> 
> Honestly, TWC is the WORST service company that I have to deal with. Your products and services suck. Your customer service sucks. Your technicians suck.
> 
> 
> When the day comes that FIOS becomes available not only am I going to shout it from the rooftops, but I am going to actively campaign to have each of my neighbors ditch your services for Verizon's.
> Poor Dave.


----------



## andgarden

BravoHD just flaked out in S. Manhattan.


----------



## hdtvfan2005




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16976000
> 
> 
> Nah, you have it backwards. It appears the very first 3090s they gave out had 320s in them, but after a few, it was 160 all the way. Someone keeps talking about a "newer, better" 3270 that he claims will come with a 320. Seems odd a CE company would come out with an "old" and a "newer/better" model around the same time... when the "old" model isn't even in any sort of widespread distribution.
> 
> 
> What we DO know is the HD boxes have (I think) about half the RAM as the HDC. I think the Sammie is twice again as the HDC. This is why there exists 2 versions of 'gator, MDN designed to run in lower RAM footprint, and ODN aimed at the HDC RAM footprint.



The 3270 has a BCM7405 CPU vs the 3090's BCM7400. The old model came out 2 years ago. The newer model came out late last year.


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamanaco* /forum/post/16977408
> 
> 
> A bit off topic... One more thing that I don't like about MDN in the HD boxes is that the FF/FRW function. The progress bar does not show the time as the needle moves over the yellow bar.



It does show the elapsed time in the upper left hand corner of the progress bar. Unfortunately, it shows it in whole minutes, which is not anywhere near as useful as minutes and seconds.


-barry


----------



## margoba

Good news!


I just watched "Raising the Bar" which I recorded earlier tonight on my MDN 8300HD. This show is on TNT which has been having horrible problems with sound/video glitches for the last few months. One show does not prove too much, but this show was practically flawless. There was one very short (maybe a half second) audio glitch - more of a burp than a real glitch - and one short (1 second) video freeze, but during the video freeze the audio was perfect.


I'm really excited that maybe the new software has fixed the long term problems we've been having with glitches.


-barry


----------



## tamanaco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/16979115
> 
> 
> It does show the elapsed time in the upper left hand corner of the progress bar. Unfortunately, it shows it in whole minutes, which is not anywhere near as useful as minutes and seconds.
> 
> 
> -barry



I see that now, but it only works with already recorded programs. It does not work within the buffer of the currently tuned channel even after pressing Rec. I miss this feature because I watch NY1 News in the morning and before I leave for work I can FRW to the last time the weather report On-The-Ones was shown.


----------



## Gooddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/16978523
> 
> http://consumerist.com/5334170/my-tw...jerry-cartoons



sometimes you have to take matters in to your own hands, "dave" should take the box to a TWC center and swap it for a non SA dvr and be done with it. Am i missing something?


----------



## king of k1ngs

i live in S. Manhattan and we just got Navigator overnight. i'll have to play around with it and see if i like it or not.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *king of k1ngs* /forum/post/16980986
> 
> 
> i live in S. Manhattan and we just got Navigator overnight. i'll have to play around with it and see if i like it or not.



....hadn't hit me in the west village as of this morning.....What neighborhood are you in?


Scott


----------



## king of k1ngs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/16981474
> 
> 
> ....hadn't hit me in the west village as of this morning.....What neighborhood are you in?
> 
> 
> Scott



I'm on the Lower East Side. A few blocks away from the South Street Seaport


----------



## ank

Just got the navigator "upgrade" a few hours ago.


30th and 9th Ave.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ank* /forum/post/16982541
> 
> 
> Just got the navigator "upgrade" a few hours ago.
> 
> 
> 30th and 9th Ave.



OK, being that I'm somewhere between the lower east side and 30th and 9th, I would assume that either my DVR is sitting at home with my programs migrated and external drive humming along happily, stuck in some reboot limbo, or dead as a doornail.










Going to be a few hours before I get home to find out...


----------



## hdtvfan2005




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16976000
> 
> 
> Nah, you have it backwards. It appears the very first 3090s they gave out had 320s in them, but after a few, it was 160 all the way. Someone keeps talking about a "newer, better" 3270 that he claims will come with a 320. Seems odd a CE company would come out with an "old" and a "newer/better" model around the same time... when the "old" model isn't even in any sort of widespread distribution.
> 
> 
> What we DO know is the HD boxes have (I think) about half the RAM as the HDC. I think the Sammie is twice again as the HDC. This is why there exists 2 versions of 'gator, MDN designed to run in lower RAM footprint, and ODN aimed at the HDC RAM footprint.



My 3260 runs software v4.2.2.1 and ODN v3.1.1_3. I don't know what the 3270 runs though it should run ODN v3.1.1_3. I hope it has the larger 320 GB HDD.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamanaco* /forum/post/16977408
> 
> 
> 
> A bit off topic... One more thing that I don't like about MDN in the HD boxes is that the FF/FRW function. The progress bar does not show the time as the needle moves over the yellow bar.



Yup, hate that you don't have the quarter hour or whatever the markers were that indicated where you were in the show.


Also, is it just me, or did the FF used to go x2 -> x3 ->4 and now it only goes up to x3? Seems like the max FF is a lot slower.


And I'm really having trouble (granted I only played around with it briefly) setting recordings. Seems a lot more complicated than it used to be. If you set a record series from the channel guide and then want to adjust some of the settings (perhaps record only new episodes) I don't see how you can do this from within the channel guide. Or at least it's not as straightforward as it used to be.


And why does it have to put a message on the screen after I set a series recording that is it calculating stuff...but that I can press A to watch TV? What is the point of that?


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/16984053
> 
> 
> 
> Also, is it just me, or did the FF used to go x2 -> x3 ->4 and now it only goes up to x3? Seems like the max FF is a lot slower.



Yeah, it blows.


Here's a tip, to speed up fast forwarding, press on x 2 (>>) *and hold*, this gives a multi minute jump. It works for reverse too.


Another thing I despise, is when you hit play after fast forwarding or rewinding and it backs up about 10 (?) seconds. That's truly annoying.


----------



## lee7n

TWC is working in my building tomorrow. They say the cable will be out for a few hours. Not sure what they are doing but hopefully this will fix the audio droputs


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/16984451
> 
> 
> TWC is working in my building tomorrow. They say the cable will be out for a few hours. *Not sure what they are doing* but hopefully this will fix the audio droputs



They're probably not sure either



























If you're lucky, he'll be followed by the FIOS guy...


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/16984216
> 
> 
> Yeah, it blows.
> 
> 
> Here’s a tip, to speed up fast forwarding, press on x 2 (>>) *and hold*, this gives a multi minute jump. It works for reverse too.
> 
> 
> Another thing I despise, is when you hit play after fast forwarding or rewinding and it “backs up” about 10 (?) seconds. That’s truly annoying.



Thanks. I'll give it a shot. I also heard there is a 15 minute advance...do you know what I press for that?


As for the 10 second "back up" I hate that too. I think they made that specifically for less technically inclined users (with slower reflexes) who would always miss the first few seconds after the break if not for this feature. I have trained myself to hold off for long enough after the show comes back on before hitting play to avoid this annoyance. The only downside is when catching up to live sporting events you are forced to see what happened before it backs up. How hard would it be for them to make an on/off toggle for this feature so that we could decide whether to use it?


----------



## scott_bernstein

Looks like my 8300HD got navigatored 10:30AM. So far, it seems to have been an unqualified success -- all of my recordings got transferred (though any recording that was originally made as a "timed" recording, which was set up to record a specific channel for a specific time lost its title and is now an "unknown" recording which I'm going to have to keep a manual list on paper of), most of my series recordings got transferred, and best of all, my external drive is working seamlessly -- no more lost buffer!


Back to the well-known negatives -- there is that strange problem of me setting it to tape only "NEW" episodes of The Daily Show, and the 11pm showing is the new episode, but the it also decided that the one in the middle of the afternoon is new too.







Same with Entourage, Nurse Jackie, Weeds, etc. etc., so I need to go and remove future recordings of stuff I've already watched. What a pain!


On the MAJOR positive side:

Also, it has seemingly resurrected many many programs I'd already watched and deleted months and months ago. Which means they must've been "deleted" but still taking up space on my drive (internal? external?) and why it always seemed that the amount of shows I could fit on my drives before they got full was constantly shrinking.


Also:

As reported, the picture quality seems to have majorly improved. Not sure exactly how, but everything seems just that much sharper and brighter.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/16984893
> 
> 
> ...I also heard there is a 15 minute advance...do you know what I press for that?



This might actually be it. As you mentioned earlier, without the time stamp. it's hard to see how far it moves.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/16984893
> 
> 
> As for the 10 second "back up" I hate that too. I think they made that specifically for less technically inclined users (with slower reflexes) who would always miss the first few seconds after the break if not for this feature.










exactly.


----------



## andgarden

FWIW, I love the 10 sec "back up." My reflexes aren't perfect, and so it makes sure I don't have to guess when the show is going to restart--I can actually tell.


----------



## Satch Man

I believe for the FF 15 minute advance:


In DVR playback mode of a recorded show, hold down the right arrow key. You may have to hold it down for a longer period of time than Passport. The show than advances 15 minutes, but some users have reported this feature to jump in to only about 10 minutes. This may depend on model/version of both box type and Navigator build.


Jack


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/16984216
> 
> 
> Another thing I despise, is when you hit play after fast forwarding or rewinding and it backs up about 10 (?) seconds. That's truly annoying.



Wow, always thought that was an excellent feature that Passport has. When doing FF to skip commercials, you'll always go beyond the spot the program re-starts... so hitting play and going back a bit take you MUCH close to the start of the show than if it started exactly at the spot you stopped it.


I'd be very annoyed if MDN did NOT do this... but don't really know since I'm not MDNed yet...


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Hey, wonder if anyone else saw what I saw... we're talking the weekend series with the BoSox. The final game was on ESPN HD, the others on Fox & YES. I found the general PQ to be excellent on Fox & YES, but not so hot on ESPN. Yes, ESPN looked HD, but I found it sightly softer, more grainy and just lacking in pop.


Curious if anyone else saw what I saw.


Just checked my box, doesn't look like a MDN update is happening, so I'm still on Passport.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16986839
> 
> 
> Wow, always thought that was an excellent feature that Passport has. When doing FF to skip commercials, you'll always go beyond the spot the program re-starts... so hitting play and going back a bit take you MUCH close to the start of the show than if it started exactly at the spot you stopped it.
> 
> 
> I'd be very annoyed if MDN did NOT do this... but don't really know since I'm not MDNed yet...



Yeah, this feature did exist on Passport, it's just more extreme on Navigator -- it goes back quite a bit more than Passport did. And, paradoxically, it does the same exact thing when you're rewinding (but NOT in the opposite direction!) so you rewind, press play, and you're sometimes back at the exact spot your started at if you've only rewound a short time!


Realized another big feature missing in Navigator that nobody's brought up -- the "HDTV" logo for HD programs. The guide no longer tells you which programs are being broadcast in HD or not.







But apparently it knows which ones are in HD, because in the "category" search, Hi-Def programs are a category. Lame!


On the other hand, my little exercise of cleaning up amazingly "resurrected" programs on my system (some dating back more than a year! -- John From Cincinatti? Old episodes of Weeds? Letterman? Really old Daily Shows? Oprah Winfrey [that's my wife's pick!]? South Park? Bill Maher?) has gotten me down from 99% full to 68% full, giving me TONS of space for new stuff. Clearly this was a major Passport bug that never surfaced itself!


----------



## j7f




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16986874
> 
> 
> Hey, wonder if anyone else saw what I saw... we're talking the weekend series with the BoSox. The final game was on ESPN HD, the others on Fox & YES. I found the general PQ to be excellent on Fox & YES, but not so hot on ESPN. Yes, ESPN looked HD, but I found it sightly softer, more grainy and just lacking in pop.
> 
> 
> Curious if anyone else saw what I saw.
> 
> 
> Just checked my box, doesn't look like a MDN update is happening, so I'm still on Passport.



just wanted to let you know i noticed the grainer espn images, as well.

i've been navigatored...so, my pq has increased somewhat since passport.

given the pq increase overall, it made espn's grainy quality ever the more obvious.


----------



## scott_bernstein

Is it possible that the "skippage" has gone away? I haven't seen any of it thus far with Navigator. Admittedly I only watched "live TV" for an hour or 2 last night.


Also, noticed that the audio (using the coaxial digital output) seems quite a bit lower with Navigator than Passport.


Lastly -- has anyone been able to discern any difference between the audio settings "Wide", "Narrow", and "Normal"? I've tried switching between them and really cannot tell any difference (and I'm usually very attuned to audio issues/changes).


----------



## d3193




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kold Kuts* /forum/post/16920129
> 
> 
> I've been having the same issue since picking my Sammy up in Queens Center. Hell's Kitchen and SYTYC Dance have been recording erratically - seems that the recording stops/starts at each commercial so you get 6-10+ different recordings.
> 
> 
> I swapped my Sammy out last week and sure enough, SYTYC Dance recorded 8 times.
> 
> 
> My assumption is that this only occurs on FOX.
> 
> 
> I need to call TWC to have my Caller ID on TV turned back on and will mention the problem to the CSR. I doubt that will help.....



When I called to report this issue with my new 3090 box, the CSR arranged for an on-site tech visit. The technician tested signal strength etc. - no problems. He'd not heard of this happening to anyone else. Suggested I try recording again that evening.


I DVRd progs on 703 and 705. The Fox show recorded in 6 segments, and The Closer on TNT recorded only the first minute - nice tease, but now I have to wait for the repeats.


I decided to go to 23rd St and exchange the box. No 3090s available, so I was given a SA8300HDC. I DVRd both 703 and 705 last night. No problems.


----------



## John Mason

Encountered my third complete service cutoff (~11:30 am to 12:30 pm today, midtown, E 40s) since Navigator conversion last week. Extra irritating since I can no longer call TWC anymore, having started TWC's phone service recently, to confirm. C.S's. number, apparently 'reading' my phone, automatically confirmed an area outage. Maybe just the heat.


Regarding Navigator PQ on vintage 8300HDs, I mentioned earlier above my HDNet test patterns carried from Passport to Navigator on my DVR, read just the same (~1424 lines max) regardless of operating system.


May have missed it earlier here, but do the newer STBs offer special advantages over the 8300HDs, such as the ability to buffer programs from both tuners simultaneously? Haven't tried recording both with PIP on yet. -- John


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/16987643
> 
> 
> Regarding Navigator PQ on vintage 8300HDs, I mentioned earlier above my HDNet test patterns carried from Passport to Navigator on my DVR, read just the same (~1424 lines max) regardless of operating system.



Is this over HDMI or component cables? I'm seeing what seems to be a pic quality improvement over HDMI. Haven't tested via component.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/16987643
> 
> 
> May have missed it earlier here, but do the newer STBs offer special advantages over the 8300HDs, such as the ability to buffer programs from both tuners simultaneously? -- John



My 8300HD seems to be OK for buffering programs from 2 tuners. It works as long as you keep the PIP window open, though.


----------



## Satch Man

ON FF/REWIND AND STOPPING:



> Quote:
> Yeah, this feature did exist on Passport, it's just more extreme on Navigator -- it goes back quite a bit more than Passport did. And, paradoxically, it does the same exact thing when you're rewinding (but NOT in the opposite direction!) so you rewind, press play, and you're sometimes back at the exact spot your started at if you've only rewound a short time!



I actually like the ability that Navigator does jump back about 8 seconds so those with slower reflexes may have better success with this feature. If you want to stop "on a dime" for RR'ing or FF'img something, just hit the Pause button. Than when you hit Play, you should be right back to where you originally stopped, or very close to it.


Jack


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Satch Man* /forum/post/16987838
> 
> 
> If you want to stop "on a dime" for RR'ing or FF'img something, just hit the Pause button. Than when you hit Play, you should be right back to where you originally stopped, or very close to it.



Great tip, thanks Satch Man!


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *d3193* /forum/post/16987570
> 
> 
> When I called to report this issue with my new 3090 box, the CSR arranged for an on-site tech visit. The technician tested signal strength etc. - no problems. He'd not heard of this happening to anyone else. Suggested I try recording again that evening.
> 
> 
> I DVRd progs on 703 and 705. The Fox show recorded in 6 segments, and The Closer on TNT recorded only the first minute - nice tease, but now I have to wait for the repeats.
> 
> 
> I decided to go to 23rd St and exchange the box. No 3090s available, so I was given a SA8300HDC. I DVRd both 703 and 705 last night. No problems.



I have heard of this bug in other division's with new Samsung and the recording of those programs. Users with this issue should report this so that the information can be logged. It sounds like a bug with the Samsung boxes and those specific programs. What TWC is trying to find out is are their any patterns of strange behavior that they can reproduce with Hell's Kitchen's multiple recordings and a few other programs that the Samsungs act strangely with recording.


I wonder if this is a problem with the head-end communicating with the Samsung box during the times of these shows? How many others get this bug? Several years ago, I had issues on my SA-8300HD (MDN) where often Food Network or TV Land would record the first 10 minutes of a show and stop, or sometimes it would break up the show into segments. And I am not sure about this, but it would always seem to happen between a 6-6:30 PM time slot. This issue has been fixed.


Does the Samsung do this for ALL instances of the shows in question? Just episodes marked as "New?" When this happens, are you recording through the Series Manager or just individual recordings? When you call in with this or similar problems, have this information and request that it be sent to TWC local engineering.


Jack


----------



## John Mason

Originally Posted by John Mason

Regarding Navigator PQ on vintage 8300HDs, I mentioned earlier above my HDNet test patterns carried from Passport to Navigator on my DVR, read just the same (~1424 lines max) regardless of operating system.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/16987686
> 
> 
> Is this over HDMI or component cables? I'm seeing what seems to be a pic quality improvement over HDMI. Haven't tested via component.



The 1424 lines is with YPbPr cables. Reading earlier, before Navigator, was ~1335 lines max with a high-end 9' HDMI, which I assumed, especially with an all-digital 1080p plasma setup, should be better than YPbPr. The plasma, a new Panny TH-65VX100U, does resolve 1920X1080, reviews say, given a full-1080p test pattern source. -- John


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/16987441
> 
> 
> Is it possible that the "skippage" has gone away? I haven't seen any of it thus far with Navigator. Admittedly I only watched "live TV" for an hour or 2 last night.
> 
> 
> Also, noticed that the audio (using the coaxial digital output) seems quite a bit lower with Navigator than Passport.
> 
> 
> Lastly -- has anyone been able to discern any difference between the audio settings "Wide", "Narrow", and "Normal"? I've tried switching between them and really cannot tell any difference (and I'm usually very attuned to audio issues/changes).



Try 703, 705, or 716, 717, 718. I've noticed it worse on these channels than others, although other channel do get skippage (and shouldn't you be putting adding a "tm" on that term, I think you invented it)...


I could swear I'm finding the disparity in audio level between program and commercial to be getting much worse than before. I'm about to start noting which so I can never ever buy what they are trying to sell. Oddly enough, I've been noting which one for a while now and in every case, it's a product I never buy anyway. It's like I'm being targeted.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16989152
> 
> 
> Try 703, 705, or 716, 717, 718. I've noticed it worse on these channels than others, although other channel do get skippage (and shouldn't you be putting adding a "tm" on that term, I think you invented it)...



Ah, well, go figure -- I never ever watch any of those channels! I pretty much stick to 701, 702, 704, 710, 713, 720, 691, and the HBO/Cinemax/Showtime/Starz multiplexes.....



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16989152
> 
> 
> I could swear I'm finding the disparity in audio level between program and commercial to be getting much worse than before. I'm about to start noting which so I can never ever buy what they are trying to sell. Oddly enough, I've been noting which one for a while now and in every case, it's a product I never buy anyway. It's like I'm being targeted.



Pretty sure that depends on the channel. Read up on the "dialnorm" that the network programs set their base audio volume to. The commercials (which are often inserted locally or even worse, by TWC on cable channels) have their own volume settings. Really is a problem for me too! Some preamps now have settings which attempt to compensate for this issue if you select a certain mode. My wife complains constantly about this.


Of course you can avoid the issue entirely by never watching anything "live", and keeping your remote at the ready!


----------



## Satch Man

*On Audio issues and skipping:*


1.) Press Settings on your remote and go to Audio making sure that your connections selected match up to your equipment. Change those that do not. Audio Level should be set to Variable for sound through the STB and Fixed for Audio system. Make sure the cable Audio output settings match on the screen to what you have installed. (I have HDMI cable as selected for my audio.)


2.) Is your TV sound too low? Turn up the volume on your STB as high as it will go.


Audio Settings: Go to Settings, and Audio:


"Narrow": tries to create a balance between listening levels when changing channels and balancing out commercial volume so you don't get blasted out of the room. I use this setting, IN ADDITION to having the Volume stabilization on my TV turned on and it works great.


"Normal:" Offers a full dynamic range of sounds with no restrictions on high/low filtering. But if you use this, you might get a fuller range, but a cost of louder commercials.


"Wide:" Is supposed to compensate Navigator to work with multiple speaker units and sound systems. Primarily for sound system audio settings, used in conjunction with audio equipment. In these cases, in sound settings, you would want to set your STB range to Fixed. (At least that's what it says on my Settings Guide.) If you don't have a separate sound system, wide is not recommended.


Finally, if you are still having drop-out problems, try my audio settings recommendations and than do a reboot. Many people have had audio synchronization and sound levels fixed this way.


Jack


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/16984451
> 
> 
> TWC is working in my building tomorrow. They say the cable will be out for a few hours. Not sure what they are doing but hopefully this will fix the audio droputs



Well whatever they did signal is way better, they are both in the green for the first time ever I think. RDC is 41 and FDC is -5. Lets hope those audio dropouts stop now


----------



## beavis

Swapped my 8300 for the Samsung 3090 today at 23rd st. Came with a 320gb drive.


So far the performance of the new dvr is better when navigating through menus and channels. Much quicker.


----------



## Kold Kuts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Satch Man* /forum/post/16987915
> 
> 
> I have heard of this bug in other division's with new Samsung and the recording of those programs. Users with this issue should report this so that the information can be logged. It sounds like a bug with the Samsung boxes and those specific programs. What TWC is trying to find out is are their any patterns of strange behavior that they can reproduce with Hell's Kitchen's multiple recordings and a few other programs that the Samsungs act strangely with recording.
> 
> 
> I wonder if this is a problem with the head-end communicating with the Samsung box during the times of these shows? How many others get this bug? Several years ago, I had issues on my SA-8300HD (MDN) where often Food Network or TV Land would record the first 10 minutes of a show and stop, or sometimes it would break up the show into segments. And I am not sure about this, but it would always seem to happen between a 6-6:30 PM time slot. This issue has been fixed.
> 
> 
> Does the Samsung do this for ALL instances of the shows in question? Just episodes marked as "New?" When this happens, are you recording through the Series Manager or just individual recordings? When you call in with this or similar problems, have this information and request that it be sent to TWC local engineering.
> 
> 
> Jack



I called TWC-NYC last week to report the problem fully knowing that they would not have a solution to fix the problem. I was "satisified" that they logged the problem so that the tech's can push the issue up to IT for a potential fix.


I swapped my 3090 out for a new one and continue to experience the same problems. For me, it has only occurred on FOX (Hell's Kitchen & So you think you can dance). Both shows are on the series manager and happens for each recording of these shows.


I'll try other methods of recording Hell's to see if the problem continues.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beavis* /forum/post/16990423
> 
> 
> Swapped my 8300 for the Samsung 3090 today at 23rd st. *Came with a 320gb drive.*



woah woah woah - you sure it has a 320gb HD?


----------



## beavis

Yes. You can read the drive label through the vents on the top of the box.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/16990740
> 
> 
> woah woah woah - you sure it has a 320gb HD?



Lets hope that is true


----------



## beavis

It's true according to the drive label. Is there any way to tell from the within the software?


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beavis* /forum/post/16990936
> 
> 
> It's true according to the drive label. Is there any way to tell from the within the software?



Yea, I have HDC but I think it is the same on the sammy. Hold down select on remote until mail icon shows on the box and then press down arrow. On page 11 on mine it tells you the hard drive size. It should be a little less than 320GB.


----------



## j7f




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/16991113
> 
> 
> Yea, I have HDC but I think it is the same on the sammy. Hold down select on remote until mail icon shows on the box and then press down arrow. On page 11 on mine it tells you the hard drive size. It should be a little less than 320GB.



VERY cool.

held down the 'select' button...as instructed...worked as advertised.

thanks.

mine is a western digital 1600BB drive. that hdd was manufactured prior to 2007!!!!

hmm...as soon as i finish some shows on the dvr i think i'll head down and swap for the 320 sammy, then.


currently driving an mdn sa8300hd dvr.


i'd LOVE a larger capacity hdd.

less worry about shows disappearing, eh?


anyone have issues w/ their sammy hd dvr they'd like to share?


lee...thanks for the tip!


----------



## beavis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/16991113
> 
> 
> Yea, I have HDC but I think it is the same on the sammy. Hold down select on remote until mail icon shows on the box and then press down arrow. On page 11 on mine it tells you the hard drive size. It should be a little less than 320GB.



Just had a chance to try this now. It shows total size as 292.94GB (this should be the formatted size) with 241.26GB available. I haven't recorded anything yet, so just the buffer should be in use.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beavis* /forum/post/16991649
> 
> 
> Just had a chance to try this now. It shows total size as 292.94GB (this should be the formatted size) with 241.26GB available. I haven't recorded anything yet, so just the buffer should be in use.



omfg... i''m not going back there again....


i cant believe i was just a week off from getting one with a big hard drive...


----------



## MrRetroGamer

Do you have to have a reason when you bring in your old box, they will just swap it out for you for a Sammy (with hopefully a 320GB drive) with no problem?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/16990740
> 
> 
> woah woah woah - you sure it has a 320gb HD?



Think I caught another post about someone saying they got as 320... I wonder if there's any way other than going into diagnostics to tell it IS a 320?


Doesn't seem to make a lot of sense for them to hand out an occasional 320, they have GOT to know all the geeks would be endlessly hassling them knowing 320s are getting handed out!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/16991753
> 
> 
> omfg... i''m not going back there again....
> 
> 
> i cant believe i was just a week off from getting one with a big hard drive...



The guy getting a 292 capacity sure seems correct. Something tells me this is of the "one got through" type of thing. I'd guess the CSRs at 23rd street will totally disavow they have 320G models and say there no way for them to tell if it is or isn't... although the "looking through the vents" could be a way toi tell without bringing the damn thing all the way home.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16992856
> 
> 
> The guy getting a 292 capacity sure seems correct. Something tells me this is of the "one got through" type of thing. I'd guess the CSRs at 23rd street will totally disavow they have 320G models and say there no way for them to tell if it is or isn't... although the "looking through the vents" could be a way toi tell without bringing the damn thing all the way home.



I can vouch for the fact that it is very easy to see the hard drive inside the box...


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/16992856
> 
> 
> The guy getting a 292 capacity sure seems correct. Something tells me this is of the "one got through" type of thing. I'd guess the CSRs at 23rd street will totally disavow they have 320G models and say there no way for them to tell if it is or isn't... although the "looking through the vents" could be a way toi tell without bringing the damn thing all the way home.



This will be tough if they are handing out both randomly. I don't think they are gonna sit there while we peer though the vents lol and keep asking for a box until we get a 320GB. Hopefully some more people will get new boxes and they will be 320's, then I will go down there to get the sammy


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrRetroGamer* /forum/post/16992814
> 
> 
> Do you have to have a reason when you bring in your old box, they will just swap it out for you for a Sammy (with hopefully a 320GB drive) with no problem?



You do not need a reason, but just say it does not work they are not gonna test it


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Satch Man* /forum/post/16987915
> 
> 
> When you call in with this or similar problems, have this information and *request that it be sent to TWC local engineering*. Jack



Oh yeah... I'm sure they'll get right on it!










Forgive my skepticism, but many of TWC's problems stem from extremely poor to nonexistent internal communication.


The right hand never seems to know what the left hand is doing. Accordingly, I'd have no faith whatsoever that such a request would get properly handled.


A_C


----------



## peterlee

Unfortunately, I am not having a smooth update from Passport to Navigator, my 8300HD is stuck on the converting recordings screen, at least 45 minutes and counting.


Question: if I have to swap out my DVR for a 8300HDC or a Samsung, will my external drive be wiped clean when I attach it to the new DVR? Or will the new DVR recognize what's on there and play it?


And in a similar vein, if I let the 8300HD update without the external drive attached - under the theory that the recordings on the external drive is the reason my update is freezing - and then reattach my external drive, will my 8300HD with Navigator recognize the recordings on the external drive automatically or will it reformat the external drive?


----------



## Chris NYC

Got the Navigator upgrade sometime between last night and now (30th and 2nd). Seems like it went smooth.


I am surprised that there's still no option to run the guide at 16x9. Am I missing something?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chris NYC* /forum/post/16993901
> 
> 
> Got the Navigator upgrade sometime between last night and now (30th and 2nd). Seems like it went smooth.
> 
> 
> I am surprised that there's still no option to run the guide at 16x9. Am I missing something?



8300HD box is not capable of having the guide at 16x9


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/16993654
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I am not having a smooth update from Passport to Navigator, my 8300HD is stuck on the converting recordings screen, at least 45 minutes and counting.
> 
> 
> Question: if I have to swap out my DVR for a 8300HDC or a Samsung, will my external drive be wiped clean when I attach it to the new DVR? Or will the new DVR recognize what's on there and play it?
> 
> 
> And in a similar vein, if I let the 8300HD update without the external drive attached - under the theory that the recordings on the external drive is the reason my update is freezing - and then reattach my external drive, will my 8300HD with Navigator recognize the recordings on the external drive automatically or will it reformat the external drive?



Hi Peter,


Try giving Navigator another good hour to see if it finishes. (With the external drive attached.) Do you have another TV that you can watch in the house? If so, you might want to just turn off the TV ONLY on the box where Navigator is being updated. (But leave the cable box turned on.) After another hour, with the TV off, unplug the external drive and just let it sit like that til tonight When the clock shows up in the display you should have Navigator. When that happens, turn on the TV and box to see if the transfer was OK. (Whether or not you choose to reconnect the external drive will be your decision. However, there is no guarantee that the external recordings will survive or transfer as your initial update got stuck in a loop.)



If you have another TV and you do not have Navigator on the box within 12 hours or so, you'll probably want to swap your box. Unfortunately, you'll get an ODN C-model if that happens, and there are reports that those don't work well with external drives. Let us know what happens.


Jack


----------



## peterlee

The good news: my update finally went through.


The bad news: Navigator is as terrible as advertised.


TWC gets rid of perfectly good, fine-tuned software like Passport and replaces it with this mediocre crap just to avoid paying the licensing fee.









_edited to add:_


Hi *Satch Man*:


Thanks for your helpful response, you must have been writing it at the same time I posted that my box finally updated. I found your response to another user 10-15 pages back who had similar issues to mine. Thanks again for responding.


----------



## acmebrand

Peter-


I'm having the same issues you were today. When yours finally resolved, was it because you followed Satch's instructions or did it finally just "take"


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/16994382
> 
> 
> The good news: my update finally went through.
> 
> 
> The bad news: Navigator is as terrible as advertised.
> 
> 
> TWC gets rid of perfectly good, fine-tuned software like Passport and replaces it with this mediocre crap just to avoid paying the licensing fee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _edited to add:_
> 
> 
> Hi *Satch Man*:
> 
> 
> Thanks for your helpful response, you must have been writing it at the same time I posted that my box finally updated. I found your response to another user 10-15 pages back who had similar issues to mine. Thanks again for responding.



Peter,


When you say terrible, do you mean that your box is slow or that it's that the interface sucks or both! You have the SA-8300, right?


When my division was changed over, it went well and the box was pretty fast. I was more upset about the loss of features such as Keyword Search and Manual Recording, two HUGE Navigator transition loses coming from Passport. If they could bring back those features, I would be happy with Navigator. The extended search option I think can be both a blessing and a curse. I like searching by Theme the best, and being able to search for Movies with the subcategories, I like that. But searching for Sports sucks, because search results say the same category. So if you search for Football, under Theme/subcategory Sports/Subcategory Football, you have to press Select to open EACH instance of Football in the tier. That is B.S!


As Keyboard Search only goes by Title at this time, it makes using the Football category searching that I illustrated above useless.


(A Search Results Tip is that if you are looking for something with a lot of results returned say Sports and Football, the most recent games showing are always at the top of the list.)


Here's what they are working on for updates: (Who knows when they will be released?)


1.) Keyword Search on Keyboard: (They are trying to make it better than Passport....I'll believe it when I see it!)


2.) Remote DVR Management


3.) More Customized Favorite Channel options


4.) Longer program guide descriptions.


Jack


----------



## justlou

I just got Navigator here on Staten Island. The good news is that all my programs on my internal and external drives seem to have survived. All my scheduled recordings seem to be there too. The software is what it is, and I'll deal with it for now. I have one problem though. When I turn my TV and surround sound system on, I get a message about my TV not supporting DVI or something like that, and to choose another input source. If I hit "A" to continue, everything works as it should. I'm connected via HDMI to a Samsung 1080P TV, and the old 8300HD. Is there any way to get rid of this message without switching to component input? Obviously I never got this stupid message with Passport.


----------



## javaman421

i just got " navigatored" today (west 16th St-Manhattan) and have 2 problems. I can't get closed captions. In the settings section it shows closed caption on and cc1 is selected. However no cc shows up on any channels. It was working when I first used the new Navigator. Also stretch mode is enabled for shows in SD on HD channesl, but I have to unselect it and select it again every time. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Chris NYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justlou* /forum/post/16995087
> 
> 
> I just got Navigator here on Staten Island. The good news is that all my programs on my internal and external drives seem to have survived. All my scheduled recordings seem to be there too. The software is what it is, and I'll deal with it for now. I have one problem though. When I turn my TV and surround sound system on, I get a message about my TV not supporting DVI or something like that, and to choose another input source. If I hit "A" to continue, everything works as it should. I'm connected via HDMI to a Samsung 1080P TV, and the old 8300HD. Is there any way to get rid of this message without switching to component input? Obviously I never got this stupid message with Passport.



If the message is something like "Your TV does not support HDCP" I used to get that all the time using HDMI and Passport. It happens when the TV turns on before the cable box and they cannot handshake. It drove me nuts to the point I just went to component to save the hassle.


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justlou* /forum/post/16995087
> 
> 
> I just got Navigator here on Staten Island. The good news is that all my programs on my internal and external drives seem to have survived. All my scheduled recordings seem to be there too. The software is what it is, and I'll deal with it for now. I have one problem though. When I turn my TV and surround sound system on, I get a message about my TV not supporting DVI or something like that, and to choose another input source. If I hit "A" to continue, everything works as it should. I'm connected via HDMI to a Samsung 1080P TV, and the old 8300HD. Is there any way to get rid of this message without switching to component input? Obviously I never got this stupid message with Passport.



Lou,


Check your Video Settings and make sure that the box says you are connected through HDMI cable. Than under Audio Settings check to see that your source is HDMI. Also under Audio Settings, switch your Audio output to Fixed. (instead of Variable for sound systems.) Follow the prompts to make the changes. Give Navigator 30 seconds to update to these changes. If you still get an error message after this, unplug the box for about a minute, plug it back in and allow the system to reboot. If the error message is gone the problem should be solved, if not schedule a service call and they should be able to get rid of the message.


Jack


PS. Did not see the solution listed above mine, that would be a good option as well, a switch to Component Cable would be another option.


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *javaman421* /forum/post/16995373
> 
> 
> i just got " navigatored" today (west 16th St-Manhattan) and have 2 problems. I can't get closed captions. In the settings section it shows closed caption on and cc1 is selected. However no cc shows up on any channels. It was working when I first used the new Navigator. Also stretch mode is enabled for shows in SD on HD channels, but I have to unselect it and select it again every time. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.



First, if you don't want shows in SD to be Stretched:


1.) Press Settings, Select Picture Size, Select "Normal." Press Exit to Save.


Than.


2.) If your CC was working before, but not now and you have not changed the setting, just reboot the box


After the reboot, the box should be back to normal.


Jack


----------



## justlou

Thanks for the suggestions/settings. I will try/check them. It's not saying the HDCP error. It's saying DVI. My TV even has a separate HMDI/DVI input which I tried, but still get a message that my TV doesn't support DVI.


----------



## justlou

Tried the suggestions and I still get that my TV doesn't support the DVI input and to choose another input source, despite the fact the picture is on the screen as it's telling me this. This may be the final straw that gets me to turn on my FiOS TV. I'm already wired for it, but kept TWC for MSGHD.


----------



## javaman421




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Satch Man* /forum/post/16995649
> 
> 
> First, if you don't want shows in SD to be Stretched:
> 
> 
> 1.) Press Settings, Select Picture Size, Select "Normal." Press Exit to Save.
> 
> 
> Than.
> 
> 
> 2.) If your CC was working before, but not now and you have not changed the setting, just reboot the box
> 
> 
> After the reboot, the box should be back to normal.
> 
> 
> Jack



Thanks very much for your help. It worked.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justlou* /forum/post/16995896
> 
> 
> Tried the suggestions and I still get that my TV doesn't support the DVI input and to choose another input source, despite the fact the picture is on the screen as it's telling me this. This may be the final straw that gets me to turn on my FiOS TV. I'm already wired for it, but kept TWC for MSGHD.



I think it might have something to do with the order that you turn your box/TV on. I can't recall the details, but if you're turning the box on 1st and then the TV, try turning the TV on and then the box. Or the other way around....can't exactly remember which.


I've got my TV plugged into the AC outlet on the back of the box and have the outlet set to "on with cable box". This causes the TV to go off when I turn the box off and turn on automatically when the box is on, all with 1 touch. So my TV always comes on just after the cable box does. (This also helps keep the TV from sucking up "vampire" power -- i.e. drawing wattage when it's off).


----------



## peterlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *acmebrand* /forum/post/16994613
> 
> 
> Peter-
> 
> 
> I'm having the same issues you were today. When yours finally resolved, was it because you followed Satch's instructions or did it finally just "take"



It finally just updated after multiple unplugs. I spoke to customer service who was no help - they wanted to schedule a tech call for next Tuesday! - but the guy did mention that some areas were having problems with the update being pushed through. I think that may be what happened with me and my box finally succeeded in receiving the update. I don't know if it was coincidence or not but I think I did power off my external hard drive and unplugged its HDMI connection right before the final, ultimately successful reboot of my DVR. Don't know if you have an external hard drive.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Satch Man* /forum/post/16995029
> 
> 
> Peter,
> 
> 
> When you say terrible, do you mean that your box is slow or that it's that the interface sucks or both! You have the SA-8300, right?



Both but more the former. Interface changes, I can learn to deal with eventually. I don't like the interface but I'm sure much of my dislike of it is due to being so used to Passport. But what is inexcusable is the slow responsiveness of the new software. I for one am not seeing the quick responsiveness that you and others are reporting with their updated 8300HD. Simple things like entering a channel, the most basic function imaginable, has a delay. What kind of quality control department approves DVR software which has a channel entry lag? Pure mediocrity.


Even worst is the deletion of scheduled programs. I literally have to delete a 100+ programs because the software has marked all repeats as new (and I noticed, also failed to mark new programs as new. There were a couple upcoming recordings that Passport correctly identified as new that does not show up as new on Navigator). And almost every time I delete a program, after being asked to confirm that I really want to delete it, a second screen pops up that tells me there may be a delay before the change appears on the schedule and I am required AGAIN to push the A button to make this useless and uninformative notification disappear. Because the software forces me to go through two screens while being incredibly slow, it must take me a good 90 seconds to delete a single scheduled entry. I figure it will take me 3-4 hours to finish deleting all my new/repeat programs. Absolutely ridiculous.


There's also a lag in scrolling from program to program. And even when you have moved to the next program, the program description from the last program still persists. It can take a good 10 seconds before the description refreshes.


I am sure much of the lag in the Navigator software is due to the fact I have a 1TB external hard drive with many programs on it. But somehow, Passport was able handle the external hard drive without ANY slowdown in responsiveness, proving that the hardware of the 8300HD, when coupled with good programming, is more than capable of handling an external drive with a lot of recordings without suffering a performance hit. Only subpar Navigator coding hobbles the box.


----------



## justlou




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/16996123
> 
> 
> I think it might have something to do with the order that you turn your box/TV on. I can't recall the details, but if you're turning the box on 1st and then the TV, try turning the TV on and then the box. Or the other way around....can't exactly remember which.
> 
> 
> I've got my TV plugged into the AC outlet on the back of the box and have the outlet set to "on with cable box". This causes the TV to go off when I turn the box off and turn on automatically when the box is on, all with 1 touch. So my TV always comes on just after the cable box does. (This also helps keep the TV from sucking up "vampire" power -- i.e. drawing wattage when it's off).



My TV will not come back automatically if I turn it off with the outlet. I'd have to turn it back on manually anyway. Ironically, it seems that if I shut the box off when I shut the TV off, I don't get the message when I turn it and the TV back on. I'm not 100% sure this works, but I tried it several times and it did. I've had my 8300HD for years now, and have never shut it off ever. I always just turn the TV off and on. So, it looks like either it turn both off, or get the message and hit the "A" button to clear it.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justlou* /forum/post/16995746
> 
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions/settings. I will try/check them. It's not saying the HDCP error. It's saying DVI. My TV even has a separate HMDI/DVI input which I tried, but still get a message that my TV doesn't support DVI.



I've been getting that same screen prompt since I was Navigatored, never had it before. I just press A and it goes away.


----------



## justlou




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/16996453
> 
> 
> I've been getting that same screen prompt since I was Navigatored, never had it before. I just press A and it goes away.



Sorry to say that I'm a little happy that I'm not the only one.









This sucks. I already have Fios Internet and phone, and I only keep TWC for MSGHD and the programs I already had recorded.


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/16996129
> 
> 
> It finally just updated after multiple unplugs. I spoke to customer service who was no help - they wanted to schedule a tech call for next Tuesday! - but the guy did mention that some areas were having problems with the update being pushed through. I think that may be what happened with me and my box finally succeeded in receiving the update. I don't know if it was coincidence or not but I think I did power off my external hard drive and unplugged its HDMI connection right before the final, ultimately successful reboot of my DVR. Don't know if you have an external hard drive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both but more the former. Interface changes, I can learn to deal with eventually. I don't like the interface but I'm sure much of my dislike of it is due to being so used to Passport. But what is inexcusable is the slow responsiveness of the new software. I for one am not seeing the quick responsiveness that you and others are reporting with their updated 8300HD. Simple things like entering a channel, the most basic function imaginable, has a delay. What kind of quality control department approves DVR software which has a channel entry lag? Pure mediocrity.
> 
> 
> Even worst is the deletion of scheduled programs. I literally have to delete a 100+ programs because the software has marked all repeats as new (and I noticed, also failed to mark new programs as new. There were a couple upcoming recordings that Passport correctly identified as new that does not show up as new on Navigator). And almost every time I delete a program, after being asked to confirm that I really want to delete it, a second screen pops up that tells me there may be a delay before the change appears on the schedule and I am required AGAIN to push the A button to make this useless and uninformative notification disappear. Because the software forces me to go through two screens while being incredibly slow, it must take me a good 90 seconds to delete a single scheduled entry. I figure it will take me 3-4 hours to finish deleting all my new/repeat programs. Absolutely ridiculous.
> 
> 
> There's also a lag in scrolling from program to program. And even when you have moved to the next program, the program description from the last program still persists. It can take a good 10 seconds before the description refreshes.
> 
> 
> I am sure much of the lag in the Navigator software is due to the fact I have a 1TB external hard drive with many programs on it. But somehow, Passport was able handle the external hard drive without ANY slowdown in responsiveness, proving that the hardware of the 8300HD, when coupled with good programming, is more than capable of handling an external drive with a lot of recordings without suffering a performance hit. Only sub-par Navigator coding hobbles the box.



Peter,


Those delays seems incredible long and appear to be more related to the early releases of Navigator three years ago that were hideously bad and slow. I was going to suggest that you might want to try a service call to get your wiring and signal strength checked out, because weak signal strength and wiring can slow down the box. Navigator is very picky about that stuff.


A service call to have your line/signal strength checked couldn't hurt because those time delays you are describing indicate that something is wrong. What sucks is that TWC is most likely gonna say, "Oh well, you're external drive is the problem....ummmm we don't support that." But I know of several MDN Navigator boxes with the drives connected and they don't have anywhere near those delays. Couldn't hurt to have your wiring and signal strength checked out. I'd call anyway. It's free and could only help.


Their are reports that the new Samsung boxes are faster, but ODN boxes, (The Samsung's and the HDC's) do not work well with external drives. However, the feedback you have provided on your MDN Navigator box indicates that it is way too slow. If your signal strength is bad or wiring is bad, that's what has to be fixed first. If I had your issues with Navigator, I'd be on the phone tomorrow.


And if you call for service, you should REQUEST a call for an IN-HOUSE TECHNICIAN. If you just say I want a service call, you might get an independent contractor, and most of the IC's are really inept. the IHT's do a much better job. You should get this resolved. You might also have a splitter either in your cable or in your configuration that is causing the slowdown. Let us know what you decide to do.


Jack


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justlou* /forum/post/16996471
> 
> 
> Sorry to say that I'm a little happy that I'm not the only one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This sucks. I already have Fios Internet and phone, and I only keep TWC for MSGHD and the programs I already had recorded.



As soon as they have FIOS available for my home, I’m in. And I’m a big Knicks Fan, so no MSGHD is a big bummer, but if that’s the only thing I have to ***** about with FIOS, then so be it. I guess it’s easy for me to say that now, that it’s not basketball season.


----------



## justlou




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/16996504
> 
> 
> As soon as they have FIOS available for my home, I'm in. And I'm a big Knicks Fan, so no MSGHD is a big bummer, but if that's the only thing I have to ***** about with FIOS, then so be it. I guess it's easy for me to say that now that it's not basketball season.



I'm a big Rangers fan and can't imagine going back to watching hockey in SD.

I love FiOS Internet. I've had it for almost 2 years and haven't had a single problem. Not a single outage.


----------



## peterlee

One further update on my "upgrade": it appears that none of the programs recorded on my external hard drive transferred properly. All of them lost their name and info and got turned into UNKNOWN XXX and marked as being recorded on 12/31. I now have 200+ programs that I have no way to identify except by playing them.


Thanks, Time Warner. Does the former head of FEMA work at your company?


----------



## justlou




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/16996534
> 
> 
> One further update on my "upgrade": it appears that none of the programs recorded on my external hard drive transferred properly. All of them lost their name and info and got turned into UNKNOWN XXX and marked as being recorded on 12/31. I now have 200+ programs that I have no way to identify except by playing them.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Time Warner.



I have to say, I was pleasantly surprised/shocked that all my programs on my internal and external drives work, and kept their names.


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justlou* /forum/post/16996249
> 
> 
> My TV will not come back automatically if I turn it off with the outlet. I'd have to turn it back on manually anyway. Ironically, it seems that if I shut the box off when I shut the TV off, I don't get the message when I turn it and the TV back on. I'm not 100% sure this works, but I tried it several times and it did. I've had my 8300HD for years now, and have never shut it off ever. I always just turn the TV off and on. So, it looks like either it turn both off, or get the message and hit the "A" button to clear it.



I actually have my TV plugged into a surge protector. The same with my cable box and have the AC Outlet in the back with nothing going to it. I also have the AC Outlet on the box set to "Always Off." I heard this can save some money on the electric bill. The DVR cable box is also plugged into a surge protector.


I also have my Remote Control programed to turn the TV and Cable Box on at the same time through the Power button. Perhaps you might want to try plugging the TV and cable box into a serge protector? Here is a list of how to program your remote control if you need it. The files are in PDF format and require Adobe Reader or a compatible viewer. If the print is too small, use the Zoom % feature to enlarge the text. Than you can find the information for how to turn your TV and Cable box on/off with the Power button. If you have a DVR, you probably have a Synergy remote. Check the exact model number for your remote and match it to the list. Hope this helps! (It's listed after the modems on the list.)

http://www.timewarnercable.com/Wisco...aqs/Equipmenta 


Jack


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/16994063
> 
> 
> 8300HD box is not capable of having the guide at 16x9



Do the new Sammy's actually do 16x9, or are they just able to do so if the software is upgraded in the future? I can't stand all the wasted space...and yet the font size is so large only one or two words of the titles fit in the box.


----------



## broadwayblue

One other negative I just noticed. When you reach the end of a recorded program the screen that asks you if you want to delete your show or watch it again or whatever appears. But it stays on the screen for like 5 minutes! The old one would turn off after a minute at most and return to live television. Very annoying.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/16997271
> 
> 
> Do the new Sammy's actually do 16x9, or are they just able to do so if the software is upgraded in the future? I can't stand all the wasted space...and yet the font size is so large only one or two words of the titles fit in the box.



the guide/graphics are just stretched (for now)


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justlou* /forum/post/16996543
> 
> 
> I have to say, I was pleasantly surprised/shocked that all my programs on my internal and external drives work, and kept their names.



On the whole, mine did as well (both on the internal and external hard drive). The only ones that lost their titles were ones that that were manually programmed timed recordings. Those got a title of "Manual Recording" or something similar.


Scott


----------



## skanter1

Just got new software for my 8300HD (43rd and 9th). Man, it is UGLY! That's the worst looking interface I've seen in a while - although the On Demand pages look better than the previous software..


Luckily, I have a Tivo HD and only am using the TWC box for backup and OD HD movies. All my programs on int and ext drives were retained. I'll check it out more soon...but compared to the Tivo interface (with better PQ), I could not go back to this.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/16996504
> 
> 
> As soon as they have FIOS available for my home, I'm in. And I'm a big Knicks Fan, so no MSGHD is a big bummer, but if that's the only thing I have to ***** about with FIOS, then so be it. I guess it's easy for me to say that now, that it's not basketball season.



Unless the Knicks play like they did the past 2 seaasons! Don't forget the Rangers, Devils and don't some Nets games get on MSG HD? Plus the occasional concert.


Then again, FiOS does HDNet.


I think this is one of various lock-outs that happen in the industry that has Congress mulling what to do.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/16996534
> 
> 
> One further update on my "upgrade": it appears that none of the programs recorded on my external hard drive transferred properly. All of them lost their name and info and got turned into UNKNOWN XXX and marked as being recorded on 12/31. I now have 200+ programs that I have no way to identify except by playing them.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Time Warner. Does the former head of FEMA work at your company?



Too bad he doesn't, that would be an upgrade over who they have running the show now.


----------



## ANGEL 35

Is Fios that good? or is it wishful thinking??or what??


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/16996534
> 
> 
> One further update on my "upgrade": it appears that none of the programs recorded on my external hard drive transferred properly. All of them lost their name and info and got turned into UNKNOWN XXX and marked as being recorded on 12/31. I now have 200+ programs that I have no way to identify except by playing them.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Time Warner. Does the former head of FEMA work at your company?



TWC never supported external hard drives; its not their equipment and there are multiple manufacturers, with varying degrees of compatibility in the mix. Accordingly, I don't think it's reasonable to complain about programs not translating properly.


You were always using it at your own risk.


A_C


----------



## peterlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/16999064
> 
> 
> TWC never supported external hard drives; its not their equipment and there are multiple manufacturers, with varying degrees of compatibility in the mix. Accordingly, I don't think it's reasonable to complain about programs not translating properly.
> 
> 
> You were always using it at your own risk.
> 
> 
> A_C



Malarkey. Companies support and test reasonable and expected uses of their devices and it's perfectly reasonable for people to expect that companies do so. Time Warner may not provide tech or warranty support for your Linksys or Belkin router but they certainly test and design their cable modem hardware and software to work with third party routers. If Time Warner released a cable modem firmware upgrade that disabled all Linksys routers, would you nonchalantly shrug your shoulders and say, "it's not Time Warner's job to test for Linksys routers, they don't make them, you gotta buy a new router"?


Time Warner obviously did take external hard drives into account because many folks with external drives are reporting their recordings transferred without problems. Clearly, Time Warner knows, expects and did design their upgrade to work with external drives. They just did a half-ass job, which is the heart of my criticism and the real problem with the company, its "good enough" approach to pretty much everything. Their philosophy seems to be never reach for the gold when settling for fourth place will do.


Next time, post something useful and sensible.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/16999369
> 
> 
> Malarkey. Companies support and test reasonable and expected uses of their devices. They may disclaim explicit support for non-tested department for liability reasons but companies do take into consideration third party devices that are can be expected to be used with their software/hardware. Time Warner may not provide tech or warranty support for your Linksys or Belkin router but they certainly test and design their cable modem hardware and software to work with third party routers. If Time Warner released a cable modem firmware upgrade that disabled all Linksys routers, would you shrug your shoulders and say, "it's not Time Warner's job to test for Linksys routers, they don't make them, it's your fault"? What a stupid thing to suggest.
> 
> 
> Making sure their DVR upgrades works external hard drives is the same thing. My WD DVR Expander was sold and advertised as being certified to work with the 8300HD so there was plainly a testing procedure underpinning that certification between the hardware and software makers. Besides, hard drives are commodity devices, the circuits and mechanism in all drives literally come from two or three companies. The only difference between most is the box they come in. You test for one hard drive, you test for pretty much all of them. And Time Warner obviously did take external hard drives into account because many folks with external drives are reporting their recordings transferred without problems. They just did a half-ass job, which is the heart of my criticism and the real problem with the company, its "good enough" approach to pretty much everything. Their philosophy seems to be never reach for their gold when settling for fourth place will do.
> 
> 
> Next time, post something useful and accurate.



Your cable modem example is very different.


Routers are expected to work. (and even those can be hit-or-miss sometimes)


They never ever ever claimed that external drives would work - as A C said - you were always using one at your own risk.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/16999369
> 
> 
> 
> Next time, post something useful and accurate.



Next time keep your sour grapes to yourself.


A_C


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/16999064
> 
> 
> TWC never supported external hard drives; its not their equipment and there are multiple manufacturers, with varying degrees of compatibility in the mix. Accordingly, I don't think it's reasonable to complain about programs not translating properly.
> 
> 
> You were always using it at your own risk.



Agree with Agent_C -- we all knew that using the external drives with the 8300/HD/HDC was a risky prospect at best -- they were never supported by TWC (in fact TWC would tell you flat out that they don't support them if you asked), and especially based upon the fact that you never had a buffer when the external drive had more free space than the internal is an indication that basic DVR functionality was CRIPPLED with external drives hooked up. Now the fact that it worked is pretty awesome to us.


My external drive did transfer most of its programs 100%. So clearly they have tested the software and its functionality. If I am reading correctly in this thread, it seems to me that you aborted the migration process (slow as it was), unhooked your external drive, and then rebooted WITHOUT the drive, and the migration was successful. By unhooking your drive during the migration, you lost the ability to get the names of the programs that you had stored on it. If you had eventually let it complete its migration with the drive hooked up (if it was eventually successful), it seems to me like it would have transferred the names of all of your shows.


In my case, I had maybe 20 programs on the external drive. I wasn't home when the migration took place, but in the diag mode, mine seems to have come back up at around 10:40AM. Assuming that the migration started around 10AM, it seemingly took over 30 minutes to transfer 20 or so programs! Imagine if it had to transfer over 200 programs.....So by removing your drive during this process you eliminated your one chance of saving the info about your shows.....That's the breaks, I guess.


Look on the bright side -- you didn't LOSE any of your programs during the switch-over, which we all considered to be a likely possiblity!!! So I would consider it a success. Somewhat limited, but a success nonetheless -- your external drive CONTINUES TO FUNCTION, and it HAS ALL OF YOUR SAVED PROGRAMS....


Scott


----------



## Agent_C

I have to say, I'm pleasantly surprised with the outcome. All my recorded programs translated properly and there was only one anomaly with a daily recording, which I simply had to redefine.


Contrary to what many report, menu and channel changes are quite responsive. PQ may be a hair better as well.


It sounds like the software has come quite a ways since its initial release.


A_C


----------



## peterlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/16999447
> 
> 
> Next time keep your sour grapes to yourself.
> 
> 
> A_C



You're kidding? Have you looked at the forums? People complain, they report problems, they get helpful feedback. Only cranks like you tell others to shut up. Don't know what bug crawled up your ass but take a pill. It's nice you didn't have a problem but I did and I posted about it. Frak off if you don't care. No one's forcing you to read it or respond to it.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/16999450
> 
> 
> My external drive did transfer most of its programs 100%. So clearly they have tested the software and its functionality. If I am reading correctly in this thread, it seems to me that you aborted the migration process (slow as it was), unhooked your external drive, and then rebooted WITHOUT the drive, and the migration was successful.



No, that was a little bit confusing in my post but I never booted the DVR without the external drive also plugged in and turned on. The procedure I was trying to describe was simply that I powered off both the DVR and external drive, unplugged and replugged the HDMI cord, plugged and powered on the external drive first and THEN plugged and turned on the DVR. The migration ultimately took hold for some reason but it was with the external drive attached and powered. I never booted the DVR by itself and I never booted it before I booted the external drive.


The fact that they did test the software with external drives is what moots the notion that Time Warner doesn't "support" external drives. They purposefully designed the software to seek and transfer external hard drive programs. When they choose to do something they don't have to - and they could have easily designed the update to simply ignore everything that wasn't located completely on the internal drive - we're entitled to expect they do so competently. The "we don't support external drives" doesn't wash when they obviously programmed the software to look for and migrate external drives.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/16999450
> 
> 
> Look on the bright side -- you didn't LOSE any of your programs during the switch-over, which we all considered to be a likely possiblity!!! So I would consider it a success. Somewhat limited, but a success nonetheless -- your external drive CONTINUES TO FUNCTION, and it HAS ALL OF YOUR SAVED PROGRAMS....
> 
> 
> Scott



Unfortunately, that didn't turn out to be the case. After actually working through the programs and trying to play them, I found out none of my programs transferred properly. Each time I tried to play, I got the strange error message "Program X is not available at this time - try again later." I had to erase everything.


----------



## ANGEL 35

any one know if they still have Samsung 3090 with 320 HDD at 23st?? Let us know


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/16999511
> 
> 
> You're kidding? Have you looked at the forums? People complain, they report problems, they get helpful feedback. Only cranks like you tell others to shut up. Don't know what bug crawled up your ass but take a pill. It's nice you didn't have a problem but I did and I posted about it. Frak off if you don't care. No one's forcing you to read it or respond to it.



There are 2 ways to complain.... the right way and the wrong way


Wrong way = blaming Time Warner for a problem that isn't their fault....


Right way = asking for help from people here...


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/16999511
> 
> 
> You're kidding? Have you looked at the forums? People complain, they report problems, they get helpful feedback. Only cranks like you tell others to shut up. Don't know what bug crawled up your ass but take a pill. It's nice you didn't have a problem but I did and I posted about it. Frak off if you don't care. No one's forcing you to read it or respond to it.


Dude, it's really time for one of these;


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/16999541
> 
> 
> Has any one know if they still have Samsung 3090 with 320 HDD at 23st?? Let us know



So far we have 1 confirmed - and this was a day or 2 after someone else went in and was given an 8300HDC since they said they were out of Sammys


It may be a good sign that they are now giving out Sammys with bigger hard drives.... if anyone else wants to try going in...


----------



## peterlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/16999550
> 
> 
> There are 2 ways to complain.... the right way and the wrong way
> 
> 
> Wrong way = blaming Time Warner for a problem that isn't their fault....
> 
> 
> Right way = asking for help from people here...



I didn't ask for help because I knew there was none; I dealt with it by erasing my external hard drive. End of story. Or it would have been until Agent_C got out of the wrong side of the bed and decided to take a whack at me for complaining.


Right way to react to post that doesn't apply to you and which you have nothing to contribute: don't reply.


Wrong way: reply and tell poster to keep his "sour grapes" to him/herself.


And although Agent_C didn't like my post, one forum member PM'ed me because he was having similar issues and concerns. That PM alone tells me it was appropriate and helpful to post.


----------



## peterlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/16999556
> 
> 
> Dude, it's really time for one of these



Nice to see you have one handy. Be sure to take it with lots of water.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/16999790
> 
> 
> Nice to see you have one handy. Be sure to take it with lots of water.



I'd be happy to share???


A_C


----------



## peterlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/17000245
> 
> 
> I'd be happy to share???
> 
> 
> A_C



You first. You need it more.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/16999511
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, that didn't turn out to be the case. After actually working through the programs and trying to play them, I found out none of my programs transferred properly. Each time I tried to play, I got the strange error message "Program X is not available at this time - try again later." I had to erase everything.



Now that *is* bad news. I would say that this message was telling you that you needed to "hot" unplug and replug in your external drive and it would have recognized your programs and that for some reason at the time it wasn't recognizing your external drive, and that if you tried the "hot" plug and replug it would possibly have worked. But that's just a guess.....


Always make sure the "An external drive has been found, press A to continue" message comes up when/if you reboot.


Scott


----------



## peterlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/17000307
> 
> 
> Now that *is* bad news. I would say that this message was telling you that you needed to "hot" unplug and replug in your external drive and it would have recognized your programs and that for some reason at the time it wasn't recognizing your external drive, and that if you tried the "hot" plug and replug it would possibly have worked. But that's just a guess.....
> 
> 
> Always make sure the "An external drive has been found, press A to continue" message comes up when/if you reboot.
> 
> 
> Scott



I always got that "external drive has been found..." message, the DVR recognizing the external drive was never a problem, just that was migrated on the external drive was all screwed up. At this point, the exact cause will never be identified and it's beside the point since it's all erased. I am tempted to trade out my 8300HD for the Samsung because the interface slowness remains - along with constant crashes and reboots, I've had 5 since the update downloaded - but hesitate because of *Satch Man's* reports that the Samsung is spotty with external drives, although if I get a 320GB internal drive, that alleviates the problem.


----------



## MikeNY718

With all the talk about what's available at 23rd Street, does anybody know what DVR they're giving out at Queens Center Mall? I already have an HDC but would like a Samsung. Is that mostly what they're giving out at this point or are the HDC's still the majority? If I have to go to 23rd Street, I will... I'd just hate to schlep my box back just to get the same one.


Thanks!


----------



## jm4duryea




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeNY718* /forum/post/17000583
> 
> 
> With all the talk about what's available at 23rd Street, does anybody know what DVR they're giving out at Queens Center Mall? I already have an HDC but would like a Samsung. Is that mostly what they're giving out at this point or are the HDC's still the majority? If I have to go to 23rd Street, I will... I'd just hate to schlep my box back just to get the same one.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Ditto; anyone know what's available at their Brooklyn 5th Av Center?


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeNY718* /forum/post/17000583
> 
> 
> With all the talk about what's available at 23rd Street, does anybody know what DVR they're giving out at Queens Center Mall? I already have an HDC but would like a Samsung. Is that mostly what they're giving out at this point or are the HDC's still the majority? If I have to go to 23rd Street, I will... I'd just hate to schlep my box back just to get the same one.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I recall some discussions a while back regarding whether boxes procured from Queens Center would work in Manhattan and vice-versa re. 23rd Street.


Make sure you clarify that in advance; and don't rely solely on what a rep at 23rd Street tells you. They're typically very ill-informed about stuff like this.


A_C


----------



## Meteor

I'm happy with the upgrade, the 8300HD is as snappy as before with the added bonus of having back "trick play" using the external drive. I need to check resolution with the HDNET test pattern but I think PQ is definitely better.

All my shows transferred OK plus it recovered hundreds of deleted shows by renaming them as "unknown". I need to get used to the new menu and functions but so far so good.


----------



## sgf

Got switched to Navigator several days back on both our 8300HD boxes formerly running Passport. Interestingly enough they were updated 2 days apart rather than same day but whatever. All programs retained amazingly enough.


First and most important, several programs we have recorded in the last 2 days have begun late - one apparently at least 1 1/2 minute in. Interestingly enough one of them we started watching 10 minutes or so after it started airing and had Start-Over available to it. In the S.O. version we saw the beginning whereas in the DVR'ed version it began late! Anyone else seeing this? I'd hate to have to start setting everything to begin recording 1 minute early!


Second is there any way around the buffer issue other than keeping PIP up?


Third other than space what other advantages are there to the Samsung boxes?


Fourth in the old search it was simple to see other airings of the same program by switching to search in the guide while the program is highlighted. Is there any way to do this now or is it gone?


Thanks.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sgf* /forum/post/17001620
> 
> 
> Got switched to Navigator several days back on both our 8300HD boxes formerly running Passport. Interestingly enough they were updated 2 days apart rather than same day but whatever. All programs retained amazingly enough.
> 
> 
> First and most important, several programs we have recorded in the last 2 days have begun late - one apparently at least 1 1/2 minute in. Interestingly enough one of them we started watching 10 minutes or so after it started airing and had Start-Over available to it. In the S.O. version we saw the beginning whereas in the DVR'ed version it began late! Anyone else seeing this? I'd hate to have to start setting everything to begin recording 1 minute early!
> 
> 
> Second is there any way around the buffer issue other than keeping PIP up?
> 
> 
> Third other than space what other advantages are there to the Samsung boxes?
> 
> 
> Fourth in the old search it was simple to see other airings of the same program by switching to search in the guide while the program is highlighted. Is there any way to do this now or is it gone?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



1) I have also noticed all recordings start a bit late. the old software normally started 30 seconds early automatically, so that may be playing a roll in that. As for start over, that is just an 'instant' on demand service - has nothing to do with the dvr


2) nope (unfortunately)


3) space - additional memory (smoother operation) - better performance on future potential upgrades


4) it's gone... another annoying change... (however the current search does include on demand programs - a nice addition)


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/17001018
> 
> 
> I recall some discussions a while back regarding whether boxes procured from Queens Center would work in Manhattan and vice-versa re. 23rd Street.
> 
> 
> Make sure you clarify that in advance; and don't rely solely on what a rep at 23rd Street tells you. They're typically very ill-informed about stuff like this.
> 
> 
> A_C



If you live Queens you can not use a box from Manhattan







I think you can not get samsung 3090 in Queens yet.


----------



## margoba

Is there any way to do slow motion or frame by frame advance on this Navigator system?


-barry


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/17002315
> 
> 
> Is there any way to do slow motion or frame by frame advance on this Navigator system?
> 
> 
> -barry



pressing play while watching the show initiates slow motion. haven't tried to do frame by frame advance yet.


----------



## Kold Kuts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/17001960
> 
> 
> If you live Queens you can not use a box from Manhattan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you can not get samsung 3090 in Queens yet.



The Samsungs have been available in Queens Center Mall for a month now.


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/17002335
> 
> 
> pressing play while watching the show initiates slow motion. haven't tried to do frame by frame advance yet.



Thanks. That fills the bill.


-barry


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> First and most important, several programs we have recorded in the last 2 days have begun late - one apparently at least 1 1/2 minute in.



I would like to see a software update that actually kicks in the box on a pre-recorded show about 1 min-30 seconds before start time. If I have a recorded show or movie that is a big deal to me, I always start the recording at least one minute early or more.


To do this on Navigator:


1.) Find the show in the Time Grid or through a Category Search.


2) Press Select to bring up a list of options for that show.


3.) With arrow keys, highlight, Record Show With Options, Press Select.


4.) Highlight Adjust Start Time. Use the horizontal arrows to select an earlier start time.


5.) If you want, scroll down to adjust end time and make the end time later.


6.) Press Exit to save the changes.


1.) To confirm your show time, Press List on your DVR remote


2.) Scroll left/right to Scheduled Recordings.


3.) Scroll up/down to find the recording you just entered


4.) You should be able to see the new start and stop times for the show. If you don't, try pressing Info when you are on a scheduled highlighted show either in the Time Grid or in the Record List. You should see the start times and stop times as you scheduled them.


What I don't like is that if you have a show recorded from say 7 PM to 7:30 PM and you have another show that you want to record at 7:30 on the same channel, and you try to change channels at 7:30, it will say that the tuner is busy. (Because the 7:00 show is finishing at the time the 7:30 show is starting.) You have to wait until 7:31 to change channels. (Even though the DVR will still record both shows.) Let's say you have two shows running on the same channel that you want to record from 7PM to 8PM and they are each a half hour long.


Instead of setting up like this:


7PM-7:30 Food Network Record This Show and


7:30 to 8 PM Food Network Record This Show,


Go to the 7PM Show and Select Record Options. Select, Adjust End Time to say end 30 minutes later. (This extends the first show to 8 PM and you don't have to set up the second show.) This way the DVR just knows the 7PM show runs overtime until 8:00 and you can record both programs on the same channel.


Using the method above, you won't have a break in the action that you might get if you tried to record each show in its own separate time-slot on the same channel back-to-back.


Jack


----------



## MikeNY718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/17001960
> 
> 
> If you live Queens you can not use a box from Manhattan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you can not get samsung 3090 in Queens yet.



When did that start? When I worked in Chelsea I always swapped my boxes at 23rd Street to use in Queens.


----------



## MikeNY718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kold Kuts* /forum/post/17002349
> 
> 
> The Samsungs have been available in Queens Center Mall for a month now.



Do they have ample stock of the Samsungs or is it just a couple and mostly HDC's?


----------



## margoba

Here's my idea for general everyday recording (Time Warner are you listening?): The record options page should have a "Smart Extend" option which starts the recording a minute or two early and ends the recording 5-10 minutes late, BUT it only does this if you have a tuner to spare.


So, if you are "smart extend"-ing a recording from 9-10, and then recording two shows at 10, no smart extending takes place.


-barry



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Satch Man* /forum/post/17002560
> 
> 
> I would like to see a software update that actually kicks in the box on a pre-recorded show about 1 min-30 seconds before start time. If I have a recorded show or movie that is a big deal to me, I always start the recording at least one minute early or more.
> 
> 
> To this on Navigator:
> 
> 
> 1.) Find the show in the Time Grid or through a Category Search.
> 
> 
> 2) Press Select to bring up a list of options for that show.
> 
> 
> 3.) With arrow keys, highlight, Record Show With Options, Press Select.
> 
> 
> 4.) Highlight Adjust Start Time. Use the horizontal arrows to select an earlier start time.
> 
> 
> 5.) If you want, scroll down to adjust end time and make the end time later.
> 
> 
> 6.) Press Exit to save the changes.
> 
> 
> 1.) To confirm your show time, Press List on your DVR remote
> 
> 
> 2.) Scroll left/right to Scheduled Recordings.
> 
> 
> 3.) Scroll up/down to find the recording you just entered
> 
> 
> 4.) You should be able to see the new start and stop times for the show. If you don't, try pressing Info when you are on a scheduled highlighted show either in the Time Grid or in the Record List. You should see the start times and stop times as you scheduled them.
> 
> 
> What I don't like is that if you have a show recorded from say 7 PM to 7:30 PM and you have another show that you want to record at 7:30 on the same channel, and you try to change channels at 7:30, it will say that the tuner is busy. (Because the 7:00 show is finishing at the time the 7:30 show is starting.) You have to wait until 7:31 to change channels. (Even though the DVR will still record both shows.) Let's say you have two shows running on the same channel that you want to record from 7PM to 8PM and they are each a half hour long.
> 
> 
> Instead of setting up like this:
> 
> 
> 7PM-7:30 Food Network Record This Show and
> 
> 
> 7:30 to 8 PM Food Network Record This Show,
> 
> 
> Go to the 7PM Show and Select Record Options. Select, Adjust End Time to say end 30 minutes later. (This extends the first show to 8 PM and you don't have to set up the second show.) This way the DVR just knows the 7PM show runs overtime until 8:00 and you can record both programs on the same channel.
> 
> 
> Using the method above, you won't have a break in the action that you might get if you tried to record each show in its own separate time-slot on the same channel back-to-back.
> 
> 
> Jack


----------



## Kold Kuts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeNY718* /forum/post/17002575
> 
> 
> Do they have ample stock of the Samsungs or is it just a couple and mostly HDC's?



Got my first 3090 in Queens about a month ago. It was not in a box, but I was offered a HDC.


2 weeks ago I swapped out the 3090 due to poor performance - received a brand new 3090 in the box, and the CSR told me that the HDC was not available. Plenty of 3090's(all in boxes) were stacked up in the back room.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kold Kuts* /forum/post/17003055
> 
> 
> Got my first 3090 in Queens about a month ago. It was not in a box, but I was offered a HDC.
> 
> 
> 2 weeks ago I swapped out the 3090 due to poor performance - received a brand new 3090 in the box, and the CSR told me that the HDC was not available. Plenty of 3090's(all in boxes) were stacked up in the back room.



How big is the hard drive?


----------



## Digiti

Has anyone gotten "start over" to work with their 8300HD box since the Navigator update in Queens? Other than this problem and the attenuated text in the program guide descriptions for the programs, I am a happy camper.Thank you for any input.


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Digiti* /forum/post/17003139
> 
> 
> Has anyone gotten "start over" to work with their 8300HD box since the Navigator update in Queens? Other than this problem and the attenuated text in the program guide descriptions for the programs, I am a happy camper.Thank you for any input.



When you say Start Over doesn't work, do you mean you see the prompt when tuning to a channel for Start Over you press Select and it doesn't work? Or a channel that says it is supposed to have Start Over does not have it when you tune to the channel or inside the Quick Menu options?


One customer got a line of BS from Customer Service that said, "Start Over only works on the C boxes." That is crap. Start Over has nothing to do with the integrated cable cards of the new Samsung or HDC boxes. It is activated by the head-end making the show available for the duration of a show as long as the station agrees to it.


The problems were that some stations had TWC pulling Start Over because they thought that this would allow customers to skip commercials. Start Over does require seeing the commercials, so when that red tape cleared, they stated adding Start Over to the stations that approved it.


Several MDN users have Start Over already. As the change over is so new, it might take a couple of weeks before they turn it on for your area. All you can do with this feature is be patient. But you will get it eventually, as long as TWC and the channel in question agree to it. I understand that there are (depending on TWC market) about 20-40 channels that have agreements with TWC for Start Over service. It might take a couple of weeks, maybe less. But rest assured you DO NOT need a new box to get it.


Jack


----------



## sirgromit

My 8300HD has been rebooting in a loop for almost two days now thanks to the Mystro update. I've lost two years worth of recordings including everything on my 1TB external. Thanks Time Warner.


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sirgromit* /forum/post/17003635
> 
> 
> My 8300HD has been rebooting in a loop for almost two days now thanks to the Mystro update. I've lost two years worth of recordings including everything on my 1TB external. Thanks Time Warner.



Uggggg!


Unplug the external drive and the box for at least half an hour. Than disconnect the Component or HDMI cable. After 30 minutes, reconnect everything *EXCEPT the external drive.* Leave the TV off for about 1 hour or until you see the time clock on your display. (And the clock stays in the LCD readout.) If you see the time clock on the display, turn your TV back on, you should have Navigator at that time. If you do, you will have to make the decision whether or not to have the external drive reconnected. But at least you will have a better chance on the external drive working with a successful Navigator carry over first.

*If you do not see the clock within an hour after reconnecting the cables and plugging the box back in, you will need to swap out your box.*

*OR*


*If you see the clock within an hour of reconnecting the box and cables, turn your TV back on. You should have Navigator.*


A normal Navigator transition with no external drives connected can take about 20-30 minutes. With an external drive about an hour depending on the capacity of the hard drive. With problems and no external drive, can still be about an hour.


Jack


----------



## JeffMoney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kold Kuts* /forum/post/17002349
> 
> 
> The Samsungs have been available in Queens Center Mall for a month now.



is that hd 300 gigs?


----------



## Chris NYC

My 8300HD looks like it has a bad HDD. Will I get a Samsung 3090 at 23rd Street if I trade in?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/17001960
> 
> 
> If you live Queens you can not use a box from Manhattan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you can not get samsung 3090 in Queens yet.



Is this what they specifically told you? AFAIK, the only thing the "pick-up center" does is note the boxes MAC number in your customer record. Which is all they should need...


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17003995
> 
> 
> Is this what they specifically told you? AFAIK, the only thing the "pick-up center" does is note the boxes MAC number in your customer record. Which is all they should need...



Looks like im wrong about Queens not having samsung 3090







I was not told about man. box not working in Queens. there were a lot of posts about this a while back I could not see what the out come was.


----------



## peterlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sirgromit* /forum/post/17003635
> 
> 
> My 8300HD has been rebooting in a loop for almost two days now thanks to the Mystro update. I've lost two years worth of recordings including everything on my 1TB external. Thanks Time Warner.



Shhh, don't you know you're not allowed to air your sour grapes on this thread?


Sorry to hear, the same thing happened to me. I lost everything on my 1TB external drive and even though my 8300HD was finally updated, it has been flaky. I am watching Ugly Betty HD from last night and it has audio dropouts every 5-10 minutes. I may have to give up this DVR+external drive combo and get a Samsung 3090 that doesn't work with an external drive. It's too bad because I have liked not having to worry about running out of hard drive space. Even with a 320gb hard drive, all the HD recordings will fill it up pretty quickly.


----------



## MikeNY718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kold Kuts* /forum/post/17003055
> 
> 
> Got my first 3090 in Queens about a month ago. It was not in a box, but I was offered a HDC.
> 
> 
> 2 weeks ago I swapped out the 3090 due to poor performance - received a brand new 3090 in the box, and the CSR told me that the HDC was not available. Plenty of 3090's(all in boxes) were stacked up in the back room.



I just unhooked my HDC and lugged it on the bus. I got to Queens Center and waited 10 minutes for my number to be called. I asked the girl at the counter if they had any 3090s. She said she'd check, walked into the stock room and spoke to some guy. I saw her come out of the stock room empty handed. She told me that they gave out the last one they had this morning, and all they had were HDCs. She offered to switch it for another HDC, but I left with my old box.


So, no 3090s at Queens Center Mall...


----------



## jw1

I got Navigatored a few days ago in Tribeca. Getting used to it, but I still preferred the the Passport software that hadn't been updated in 3 years. Oh well. Hopefully Navigator will continue to improve.

I have an SA8300hd DVR box. The consensus seems to be to stick with this for now, correct?


----------



## peterlee

Just left the 23rd st TWC. They are out of Samsung DVRs right now. They expect more on Tuesday morning. She also said they've been told the boxes are coming with bigger hard drives now.


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jw1* /forum/post/17005316
> 
> 
> I got Navigatored a few days ago in Tribeca. Getting used to it, but I still preferred the the Passport software that hadn't been updated in 3 years. Oh well. Hopefully Navigator will continue to improve.
> 
> I have an SA8300hd DVR box. The consensus seems to be to stick with this for now, correct?



I would say yea,


If whatever box you have is working for you and whatever software guide you have is working for you, keep what you have. Others may disagree with this, but I come from an "If it's not broken, don't fix it." philosophy. Only if you are having repeated issues with your box should you swap it out.


Now if you NEED something like a bigger hard drive space and your external drive is not doing well with the box or the Navigator update, see if you can get a Samsung box with the bigger hard drive. But if you don't have a lot of things recorded or you even do a lot of recording, and your box is fine, keep it. The differences between the downloaded MDN Navigator versions to legacy boxes and the newer ODN boxes are very subtle. As anything could change with updates to either version at any time, if what you have is working for you, I'd keep it.


Jack


----------



## Chris NYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/17005529
> 
> 
> Just left the 23rd st TWC. They are out of Samsung DVRs right now. They expect more on Tuesday morning. She also said they've been told the boxes are coming with bigger hard drives now.



Yeah was just there myself to replace my ailing 8300HD. Got a replacement 8300 that seems worse than the old one (really slow). Going back Tuesday to try can cop a Sammy.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/17005529
> 
> 
> Just left the 23rd st TWC. They are out of Samsung DVRs right now. They expect more on Tuesday morning. She also said they've been told the boxes are coming with bigger hard drives now.



VERY interesting. If I could call and put a hold on a 320 3090, I'd do that in a flash.


I really disliked the trick play Passport w/external drive bug and the work-around didn't go so smoothly so I adapted to the small HDD space by... watching what I recorded and not piling it up. I got used to the HDD as a time shifter, not an archival storage mechanism that some desire.


That being said, a 320G drive means I don't have to be as careful... and I can easily tape 2 football games with extra time for fifth quarters without having to have a mostly empty drive to do that.


We "know" that the past few versions of ODN have issues with external drives, and I am simply not sure they ever will really address this problem. I mean, it's really very simple from a programming perspective, there's no voodoo involved. So I have to conclude this is what they actually intend... to not allow us to have expanded recording capacity. I'd even go so far as to suggest this MAY very well be a talking point when they are negotiating carriage agreements... that they make sure customers can NOT archive that much content without paying additional "viewing fees." That "HT junkie Frank" can't have all 6 Star Wars movies in HD stored and show them at parties he may have.


No I don't know this for fact, it's educated speculation. But I'd almost put money on it because it simply works as policy.


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17005852
> 
> 
> VERY interesting. If I could call and put a hold on a 320 3090, I'd do that in a flash.
> 
> 
> I really disliked the trick play Passport w/external drive bug and the work-around didn't go so smoothly so I adapted to the small HDD space by... watching what I recorded and not piling it up. I got used to the HDD as a time shifter, not an archival storage mechanism that some desire.
> 
> 
> That being said, a 320G drive means I don't have to be as careful... and I can easily tape 2 football games with extra time for fifth quarters without having to have a mostly empty drive to do that.
> 
> 
> We "know" that the past few versions of ODN have issues with external drives, and I am simply not sure they ever will really address this problem. I mean, it's really very simple from a programming perspective, there's no voodoo involved. So I have to conclude this is what they actually intend... to not allow us to have expanded recording capacity. I'd even go so far as to suggest this MAY very well be a talking point when they are negotiating carriage agreements... that they make sure customers can NOT archive that much content without paying additional "viewing fees." That "HT junkie Frank" can't have all 6 Star Wars movies in HD stored and show them at parties he may have.
> 
> 
> No I don't know this for fact, it's educated speculation. But I'd almost put money on it because it simply works as policy.



I agree with your theory Riverside,


And the reason why TWC does not want to support external drives is also because they can't CONTROL and MONOPOLIZE what customers do with them. In order for TWC to intentionally support external drives, they would have to reach a carriage agreement with a company, say Western Digital, charge $5.00 more per month for customers to get the make/model that they control, than they would make sure that the SA and Samsung boxes work with the external drive they support. (And only the drive that they support.)


By having an equipment agreement with Samsung and having Samsung put the hard drives with more storage in the newer boxes, TWC has control over the storage, the company providing the storage, and can trickle down information about what they have control of to customers easier. The Sammy box with the bigger hard drive helps the customer with more storage, and potentially better results with Navigator updates.


To get TWC or any of these big companies to care, they have to see the money flowing into their pockets. An outside distributor of external drive devices doesn't give TWC an incentive to care without them having a contract with the company.


I believe that the reason why some external drives work and some don't is because SA/Cisco may have tested some models with the boxes before they left the factory and not other drive models. That's why whether or not they work is often a crap-shoot. SARA/Passport have more embedded "life experience" inside these boxes because of their widespread uses from cable company to cable company. Maybe the reason why MDN works with most external drives could be more due to "luck." I heard the Western Digital Expander drive seems to provide the best results with MDN boxes.


Jack


----------



## king of k1ngs

i got navigator a few days ago and have a question. with passport, they would tell you how long you had before a show at the bottom of your DVR list would get deleted and now it just shows a red triangle with an exclamation point in it. it says that i have 28% of the hard drive full so does anyone that has had navigator for a while know about how long before they erase the shows with the red warning next to them?


----------



## skanter1

While my 8300HD seems to work fine with the new software and external drive, I would recommend switching to a Tivo HD and give up on these TWC boxes. I've been a lot happier since i got the Tivo a couple of months ago. The interface is extremely versatile and executed beautifully, the PQ is superior, and it works as a streaming device on a home network. I can watch Amazon HD movies, Youtube videos, countless others on my big screen. It streams music and Hi rez photos from my computer or photo web site. I can also program the Tivo remotely, from any computer or cell phone!


And, the 30-second-click advance is worth the price of admission alone.


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17005852
> 
> 
> That "HT junkie Frank" can't have all 6 Star Wars movies in HD stored and show them at parties he may have.



I actually _did_ have all 6 Star Wars movies recorded in HD last year on my 320G external drive! They broadcast them for some marathon, was it HD-Net?


Showing them at parties? Maybe a kid's party - not one for adults. I erased the movies when I realized that neither I or my 13-year-old son found them interesting.


----------



## peterlee

I am the last person to defend Time Warner, which I believe provides mediocre service and only provides new services or features when it is threatened. However, in this case, I don't think there's anything behind Time Warner's lack of support for external drives except the usual corporate inertia that is characteristic of its culture. In my mind, the idea that Time Warner feels threatened by external drives doesn't hold up because you still need a Time Warner DVR & monthly subscription to play what's on the external drive. The DRM is pretty tight and to my knowledge hasn't been broken. If anything, people with external drives may well be more likely to stay with Time Warner because they are likely to have lots of programs that they would lose if they ever switched providers. Supporting external drives would seem to tighten Time Warner's control on subscribers, not loosen it.


Nor do I see how one can wave away the support for external drives in Time Warner's 8300HD models by giving all the credit to the hardware makers or by saying those DVRs slipped through the cracks. The support depends on both hardware and software and if it's easy to program the DVR to support external drives, it's equally easy to disable the support. Time Warner could have and still can issue an firmware update at any time to disable external drive support in the 8300HD model. Yet, far from disabling support, it actually programmed the latest Passport -> Navigator update to search for and migrate programs on external drives. If Time Warner was really out to kill external drive compatibility, this was the golden opportunity to do it but it didn't. Instead, it continues to support external drives on now Navigator-based 8300HD. As someone who was unlucky enough to lose 200+ programs on my external drive during the migration, I still recognize that at least I can still use my external drive. That's no small thing.


As for why the internal hard drives are getting bigger: (1) there's enough HD programming now that the company regularly hears from customers that they're running out of room too fast (it's no longer a niche or enthusiast-only complaint, which Time Warner ignores) and perhaps more importantly; (2) 320GB drives are now cheaper than 160GB drives. I don't think this is the first time the internal drives have increased in size, I think they used to come with 80GB drives? When 160GB drives became the sweet spot in cost, they replaced the 80GB models. We're going through the same transition, it's cheaper now for drive makers to make 320GB drives and that has trickled down to the DVR OEMs. Driving down costs is what's most important to Time Warner. The fact that it benefits us is a nice but incidental to its motive.


But these are just my two cents.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/17006919
> 
> 
> I would recommend switching to a Tivo HD and give up on these TWC boxes.



I am going to look into Tivo. I've considered it in the past but never bothered to pull the trigger. But this is the third or fourth time in four years that I've lost all my programs on Time Warner DVRs. It's not the end of the world - after a week or two, I can't even remember what I lost - but it's exasperating. And it seems almost inevitable that it will happen again.


Do you know if you can pick up the Cablecards at the 23rd St center or do you have to schedule an appointment? And does TWC give you a multistream card or two singlestream cards? I assume that any technical difference between the two setups is invisible to the Tivo user? Thanks for any clarification you can offer.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/17007086
> 
> 
> I am the last person to defend Time Warner, which I believe provides mediocre service and only provides new services or features when it is threatened. However, in this case, I don't think there's anything behind Time Warner's lack of support for external drives except the usual corporate inertia that is characteristic of its culture. In my mind, the idea that Time Warner feels threatened by external drives doesn't hold up because you still need a Time Warner DVR & monthly subscription to play what's on the external drive. The DRM is pretty tight and to my knowledge hasn't been broken. If anything, people with external drives may well be more likely to stay with Time Warner because they are likely to have lots of programs that they would lose if they ever switched providers. Supporting external drives would seem to tighten Time Warner's control on subscribers, not loosen it.
> 
> 
> Nor do I see how one can wave away the support for external drives in Time Warner's 8300HD models by giving all the credit to the hardware makers or by saying those DVRs slipped through the cracks.



Agree with Peter on these points -- my theory over why the support for external drives keeps coming and going -- TWC is (or was? until it got stable) under intense pressure to get Navigator stable, add new features, make it faster, etc. As a software developer/development manager myself, timelines are tight in development cycles, and it's tough to get in all of the features that people are screaming for as well as squash old bugs. Things slip by, and things get broken that don't get fixed -- especially features that are not "officially" supported by the people calling the shots.


My personal suspicion is that the lower-level DVR OS that both Passport and Navigator (and SARA for that matter) are built on top of supports the SATA drives natively. But the higher level software has to be build to properly interoperate with it (I believe it was some "sleep" feature that TWC had built into one verson of Navigator that broke it for some people). So this is a new feature that TWC built, but it wasn't fully tested with some functionality that TWC doesn't officially support, and broke external drives. I don't think it's any larger consipracy than that.


Scott


----------



## ashaikh

So my box got stuck in the endless reboot and I took it to 23rd street to have it switched out. I got a new box, a SA 8300HDC.


For some reason, I am now getting several channels I did not get before. But for some reason, I can't get NY1 in HD. It says to call in order to get the channel. I'm afraid if I call they will get rid of all the extra channels I have now, any suggestions?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ashaikh* /forum/post/17007248
> 
> 
> So my box got stuck in the endless reboot and I took it to 23rd street to have it switched out. I got a new box, a SA 8300HDC.
> 
> 
> For some reason, I am now getting several channels I did not get before. But for some reason, I can't get NY1 in HD. It says to call in order to get the channel. I'm afraid if I call they will get rid of all the extra channels I have now, any suggestions?



you will lose those extra channels if you call - new boxes almost always need to have a signal sent out to get the full account info.


(it'll update eventually on its own anyways)


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ashaikh* /forum/post/17007248
> 
> 
> So my box got stuck in the endless reboot and I took it to 23rd street to have it switched out. I got a new box, a SA 8300HDC.
> 
> 
> For some reason, I am now getting several channels I did not get before. But for some reason, I can't get NY1 in HD. It says to call in order to get the channel. I'm afraid if I call they will get rid of all the extra channels I have now, any suggestions?



I had the same problem with NY1 HD when I got a new 3090 box. After calling TW support, and baffling them, a supervisor said I should wait 24 hours and call back. I was sure he was just bullsh*tting me, but after 24 hours, NY1 HD just started to work.


Give it a day.


-barry


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/17006919
> 
> 
> While my 8300HD seems to work fine with the new software and external drive, I would recommend switching to a Tivo HD and give up on these TWC boxes. I've been a lot happier since i got the Tivo a couple of months ago. The interface is extremely versatile and executed beautifully, the PQ is superior, and it works as a streaming device on a home network. I can watch Amazon HD movies, Youtube videos, countless others on my big screen. It streams music and Hi rez photos from my computer or photo web site. I can also program the Tivo remotely, from any computer or cell phone!
> 
> 
> And, the 30-second-click advance is worth the price of admission alone.



OK, you've piqued my interest. I looked into this once before, and as I recall the two main negatives of the Tivo are:


1. No on demand programming

2. No easy path to SDV if and when TW ever implements it.


Are these still a problem? Actually, I already know that #2 is not much of a problem because TW seems to have no plans for SDV in NYC.


Also, which Tivo do you have?


Thanks,


-barry


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/17006919
> 
> 
> While my 8300HD seems to work fine with the new software and external drive, I would recommend switching to a Tivo HD and give up on these TWC boxes. I've been a lot happier since i got the Tivo a couple of months ago. The interface is extremely versatile and executed beautifully, the PQ is superior, and it works as a streaming device on a home network. I can watch Amazon HD movies, Youtube videos, countless others on my big screen. It streams music and Hi rez photos from my computer or photo web site. I can also program the Tivo remotely, from any computer or cell phone!
> 
> 
> And, the 30-second-click advance is worth the price of admission alone.



On a completely different note, your posting reminded me to recommend the Roku box to anybody out there without a Tivo. It is not a full fledged network streaming device, but it does allow you to watch Amazon HD movies, and it allows you to watch FREE Netflix movies if you have an unlimited account (sadly, the collection of Netflix online movies is pretty slim). It's only $99.


-barry


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/17007086
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to look into Tivo. I've considered it in the past but never bothered to pull the trigger. But this is the third or fourth time in four years that I've lost all my programs on Time Warner DVRs. It's not the end of the world - after a week or two, I can't even remember what I lost - but it's exasperating. And it seems almost inevitable that it will happen again.
> 
> 
> Do you know if you can pick up the Cablecards at the 23rd St center or do you have to schedule an appointment? And does TWC give you a multistream card or two singlestream cards? I assume that any technical difference between the two setups is invisible to the Tivo user? Thanks for any clarification you can offer.



You must schedule an appt. for 35 bucks. TWC installs one multistream card (simpler, works the same). There was a glitch after the first month, all channels above 13 went away, they had to come to fix it by "re-pairing" the card by making a few calls (no charge). Since then it's worked flawlessly.


Since I had an older SD Tivo (for many years), Tivo upgraded me to a Tivo HD for only $99. It's worth $200 easily.


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/17007355
> 
> 
> OK, you've piqued my interest. I looked into this once before, and as I recall the two main negatives of the Tivo are:
> 
> 
> 1. No on demand programming
> 
> 2. No easy path to SDV if and when TW ever implements it.
> 
> 
> Are these still a problem? Actually, I already know that #2 is not much of a problem because TW seems to have no plans for SDV in NYC.
> 
> 
> Also, which Tivo do you have?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> -barry



I have a Tivo HD. Tivo HD cannot access OD programming, but since it's not HD, I don't really care. Future Tivos might. For the time being, I kept my 8300 HD for a backup, (4 tuners!) and to receive HD OD movies - though Amazon HD movies work fine on Tivo - they are just not instant as you need to download part of the movie first. Netflix? Forget it - pathetic selection of HD movies.


I'm still deciding whether it's worth the 15/mo to keep the TWC box - I might give it back if it doesn't get much use.


For $200 bucks (refurb?) you get a superior DVR, and a fine streaming device. Many other advantages, like Tivo To Go, remote programming. Not bad!


----------



## jw1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *king of k1ngs* /forum/post/17006912
> 
> 
> i got navigator a few days ago and have a question. with passport, they would tell you how long you had before a show at the bottom of your DVR list would get deleted and now it just shows a red triangle with an exclamation point in it. it says that i have 28% of the hard drive full so does anyone that has had navigator for a while know about how long before they erase the shows with the red warning next to them?



If you hit the info button, it will give you a brief description and also show how many hours until the show will be erased.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/17007086
> 
> 
> As for why the internal hard drives are getting bigger: (1) there's enough HD programming now that the company regularly hears from customers that they're running out of room too fast (it's no longer a niche or enthusiast-only complaint, which Time Warner ignores) and perhaps more importantly; (2) 320GB drives are now cheaper than 160GB drives. I don't think this is the first time the internal drives have increased in size, I think they used to come with 80GB drives? When 160GB drives became the sweet spot in cost, they replaced the 80GB models. We're going through the same transition, it's cheaper now for drive makers to make 320GB drives and that has trickled down to the DVR OEMs. Driving down costs is what's most important to Time Warner. The fact that it benefits us is a nice but incidental to its motive.
> 
> 
> But these are just my two cents.



My recollection is that 80g drives were in the SD only days... the 160's came about when they started doing more HD channels.


The irony is that an 80G drive holds twice as much as a 160g holds in HD! So essentially, our capacity to time shift shows was cut in half.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ashaikh* /forum/post/17007248
> 
> 
> For some reason, I am now getting several channels I did not get before. But for some reason, I can't get NY1 in HD. It says to call in order to get the channel. I'm afraid if I call they will get rid of all the extra channels I have now, any suggestions?



DO NOT CALL! Enjoy the extra stuff while it lasts.


Usually with a new box, they don't have the exact services you're paying for. My BEST box swap occurred many years ago, but when I got the new box home, I had every, and I mean every service they had. Including the PPVs that I could access with selecting one to pay for it. Even all the soft-core channels they charge an arm and a leg for. That one last almost 2 full weeks. Then one day, boom, back to only what I was paying for.


Don't expect this, I think on the next box swap I had a few channels I didn't pay for, BUT there were a few that I did pay for that I didn't get. I decided to let it slid and 3-4-5 days later, boom, only what I had contracted for.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/17007355
> 
> 
> OK, you've piqued my interest. I looked into this once before, and as I recall the two main negatives of the Tivo are:
> 
> 
> 1. No on demand programming
> 
> 2. No easy path to SDV if and when TW ever implements it.
> 
> 
> Are these still a problem? Actually, I already know that #2 is not much of a problem because TW seems to have no plans for SDV in NYC.
> 
> 
> Also, which Tivo do you have?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> -barry



TWC still has I believe about 30-35 analog channels remaining. That can represent another 100 or so HD channels, and I doubt seriously that many channels will be available even 5 years out.


Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I think the issue is the correct 2 way "conversation" with the head end... for the OnDemand/PPV stuff. In other markets, TiVO is supplying something called a "tuning adapter" to solve the issue. But I've seen no data about such a device in the NYC market.


Not even sure if TiVO can use a multi-stream card, nor do I know the status of TWC handing them out (I think they are used in HDCs and 3090). Add in that I think is supposed to eliminate all such issues. Don't recall TiVO making any statements, but I recall users are anticipating that in a Series 4 machine.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/17007363
> 
> 
> On a completely different note, your posting reminded me to recommend the Roku box to anybody out there without a Tivo. It is not a full fledged network streaming device, but it does allow you to watch Amazon HD movies, and it allows you to watch FREE Netflix movies if you have an unlimited account (sadly, the collection of Netflix online movies is pretty slim). It's only $99.
> 
> 
> -barry



Aren't all Netflix accounts "unlimited" except the cheapest $5/mo which restricts one to 2 movies per month?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/17007484
> 
> 
> You must schedule an appt. for 35 bucks. TWC installs one multistream card (simpler, works the same). There was a glitch after the first month, all channels above 13 went away, they had to come to fix it by "re-pairing" the card by making a few calls (no charge). Since then it's worked flawlessly.
> 
> 
> Since I had an older SD Tivo (for many years), Tivo upgraded me to a Tivo HD for only $99. It's worth $200 easily.



Ah, good to hear they are using multi-stream cards! I think the rental cost is less than 2 single stream cards...


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/17007498
> 
> 
> I have a Tivo HD. Tivo HD cannot access OD programming, but since it's not HD, I don't really care. Future Tivos might. For the time being, I kept my 8300 HD for a backup, (4 tuners!) and to receive HD OD movies - though Amazon HD movies work fine on Tivo - they are just not instant as you need to download part of the movie first. Netflix? Forget it - pathetic selection of HD movies.
> 
> 
> I'm still deciding whether it's worth the 15/mo to keep the TWC box - I might give it back if it doesn't get much use.
> 
> 
> For $200 bucks (refurb?) you get a superior DVR, and a fine streaming device. Many other advantages, like Tivo To Go, remote programming. Not bad!



I think one pays 11/mo for DVR service, but there's also a few bucks in the triple play for a STB... is that how you arrived at 15?


Uh, TiVO also does monthly charges, to get the lowest cost you have to sign up for 3 years. I think they also have a one time payment of 300 or 400 bucks that gives you a lifetime license...


----------



## andgarden

I would get a TiVo if there service charges weren't highway robbery. If I could get the unit plus a lifetime subscription for less than $200, I'd bite.


----------



## LisaM

Well, TWC finally upgraded my third box over the weekend and, just like the other two, managed to lose some recorded programs - because of the built in default which saves only the last 7 programs of a series. Interestingly, this only happened with my HD saved programs and not with the SD ones.


I bought a TiVo last week and, while I haven't had much time to play with it, I already like it much better than the TWC dvr. I still have 2 remaining TWC boxes and am getting ready to switch another one to TiVo too. I really liked the Passport software and do not like the Mystro nearly as much. Passport worked great; they should have left it alone.


I am now sitting on hold with TWC billing for 26 minutes waiting for a supervisor to straighten out my bill. Obviously, my time is not nearly as important as theirs.


I am the head of my condo and am in the process of bringing Fios into the building. As soon as it is ready, I am so there.


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17008280
> 
> 
> TWC still has I believe about 30-35 analog channels remaining. That can represent another 100 or so HD channels, and I doubt seriously that many channels will be available even 5 years out.
> 
> 
> Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I think the issue is the correct 2 way "conversation" with the head end... for the OnDemand/PPV stuff. In other markets, TiVO is supplying something called a "tuning adapter" to solve the issue. But I've seen no data about such a device in the NYC market.
> 
> 
> Not even sure if TiVO can use a multi-stream card, nor do I know the status of TWC handing them out (I think they are used in HDCs and 3090). Add in that I think is supposed to eliminate all such issues. Don't recall TiVO making any statements, but I recall users are anticipating that in a Series 4 machine.



TiVo Series 3 units (now discontinued) require two single-stream CableCARDs to function; they do not support multi-stream CableCARDs.


TiVO HD and HD XL units support multi-stream CableCARDs.


TiVo does not support two-way communication with the headend, which is required for on-demand access. For SDV, the cable company will supply a "tuning adapter" which attaches to the TiVo via USB and handles channel-change requests. Tuning Adapters are generally free of charge.


As far as I know, TWCNYC has no plans to implement SDV, nor does it need to as it has plenty of capacity to deliver HD channels for the time being.


----------



## UnnDunn

One thing I'd like to mention... you guys complain a lot about Navigator, but I'm on the Cablevision side of the fence, and from where I'm standing, Navigator is many, many times better than what we have on our 8300HDs.


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17008280
> 
> 
> 
> Not even sure if TiVO can use a multi-stream card, nor do I know the status of TWC handing them out (I think they are used in HDCs and 3090). Add in that I think is supposed to eliminate all such issues. Don't recall TiVO making any statements, but I recall users are anticipating that in a Series 4 machine.



Tivo HDs can use multi-stream, older Series 3 cannot. I have heard that a future generation Tivo will support 2-way in some form. They won't hand them out, you need to schedule and pay for an appointment to install.


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17008317
> 
> 
> I think one pays 11/mo for DVR service, but there's also a few bucks in the triple play for a STB... is that how you arrived at 15?
> 
> 
> Uh, TiVO also does monthly charges, to get the lowest cost you have to sign up for 3 years. I think they also have a one time payment of 300 or 400 bucks that gives you a lifetime license...



I don't have a bill handy - I'm not sure. I was thinking 11 + 2 for STB + tax. I pay $1.75/mo for multi-stream card in Tivo, $13.95/mo for Tivo service.


Tivo costs a bit more than TWC box, but in versatility, reliability, and pure elegance it's worth it - IMHO.


----------



## teeman

My transition went relatively smoothly, except any recording from pre-March became Unknown XX so it was annoying (I have a 1TB external drive and I like to save some movies)


However, one thing has been really annoying, for some reason some recording are ending prematurely. On the DVR list, it does not show that the recording was interrupted in the middle, but when I play it, the yellow indicator bar ends in the middle of the show (usually about 15-20 minutes in) and the recording ends when it reaches that point!


I thought it may be that I am close to capacity on my DVR, so I cleaned it up and is now 43% and it still occurs. This is terrible for crime shows. I was watching monk and it died just as he is about to solve the case....


anyone knows if this is a bad box or is there a way to fix it?


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17008293
> 
> 
> Aren't all Netflix accounts "unlimited" except the cheapest $5/mo which restricts one to 2 movies per month?



Yes, that's the current setup with Netflix, but they used to have several "limited" plans, and one never knows what next week's plans will be. 


-barry


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/17009494
> 
> 
> I don't have a bill handy - I'm not sure. I was thinking 11 + 2 for STB + tax. I pay $1.75/mo for multi-stream card in Tivo, $13.95/mo for Tivo service.
> 
> 
> Tivo costs a bit more than TWC box, but in versatility, reliability, and pure elegance it's worth it - IMHO.



Anyone have an opinion on Tivo HD vs. Tivo HD XL? At first glance, it looks like the XL just has a (much) bigger internal drive.


-barry


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/17009668
> 
> 
> Anyone have an opinion on Tivo HD vs. Tivo HD XL? At first glance, it looks like the XL just has a (much) bigger internal drive.
> 
> 
> -barry



Just bigger HD. replace drive yourself, or use external eSATA. Specs andi nstructions at http://tivocommunity.com/ 


or www.tivo.com


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/17009951
> 
> 
> Just bigger HD. replace drive yourself, or use external eSATA. Specs andi nstructions at http://tivocommunity.com/
> 
> 
> or www.tivo.com



Thanks. I'll probably do as you suggest. It kind of pisses me off, though. I'm a lazy kind of guy, and ordinarily, I'd just buy the XL and pay for somebody else to do the work, but $300 for a 1TB drive is pretty greedy, and I am hard pressed to go along with that.


-barry


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/17009991
> 
> 
> Thanks. I'll probably do as you suggest. It kind of pisses me off, though. I'm a lazy kind of guy, and ordinarily, I'd just buy the XL and pay for somebody else to do the work, but $300 for a 1TB drive is pretty greedy, and I am hard pressed to go along with that.
> 
> 
> -barry



If you're technical, you can install HD yourself but you'd need to hook it to your computer and put software on it (explained on Tivo forum). You will, however, void the warranty. I opted for the 1T eSATA, about $160, no hassle.


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teeman* /forum/post/17009554
> 
> 
> My transition went relatively smoothly, except any recording from pre-March became Unknown XX so it was annoying (I have a 1TB external drive and I like to save some movies)
> 
> 
> However, one thing has been really annoying, for some reason some recording are ending prematurely. On the DVR list, it does not show that the recording was interrupted in the middle, but when I play it, the yellow indicator bar ends in the middle of the show (usually about 15-20 minutes in) and the recording ends when it reaches that point!
> 
> 
> I thought it may be that I am close to capacity on my DVR, so I cleaned it up and is now 43% and it still occurs. This is terrible for crime shows. I was watching monk and it died just as he is about to solve the case....
> 
> 
> anyone knows if this is a bad box or is there a way to fix it?



Those recordings that stop halfway through, did you record those from the old Passport software and they carried over to Navigator? Or did you create them fresh with Navigator? Also did you record them through the Series Manager or individually?


My advice is to create the same recordings on the same channels at the same start times with Navigator as you did with Passport if you can. Than check to see if they recorded and played back OK. I would also temporarily disconnect the external hard drive when you make the new recordings.


With the drive still disconnected, If the new recordings created with Navigator play back well, than the problem was with the carry-over of the old Passport recordings or your external drive. (Or both.) You should delete any recordings that did not record properly to save space.


With the drive still disconnected, if the new recordings with Navigator DO NOT PLAY back well or stop in the middle of the recording, do a cold boot of the box. Turn off the box and unplug the box for 30 seconds. Leave the external drive disconnected and reboot. If the recordings created with Navigator stop intermittently after a cold boot, you will need a box swap. See in this case if you can get a Samsung with the 320 GB hard drive. That should give you the extra storage you need, and you won't have to worry about problems with external drives in future Navigator updates.


Jack


----------



## peterlee

I am now an owner of a Tivo HD unit. The Cablecard installation appointment is Wednesday and - knock on wood - the tech will bring the proper multistream dual tuner card. In the meantime, program data for the next couple days have been downloaded and even without the Cablecard, I can watch and record over-the-air broadcasts. I'm getting used to the Tivo software and it seems stable and responsive, on par with Passport and certainly MUCH faster than Navigator. As far as I can tell, it does not seem to have the standard time/channel grid layout, which seems to me a negative. The grid pattern has its flaws but for me, it's still the easiest way to quickly search through channels when you don't have a specific program in mind.


Maybe I just had a bad 8300HD but Navigator on the box is a nightmare. It has crashed and rebooted 10 - yes, 10 - times since it was updated three days ago, usually while I am searching for a program or make a scheduling change. The processor simply seems to get overwhelmed by even a single change to a scheduled program - like recording a minute earlier or later - and crashes. But it's also crashed when it was doing nothing but recording; twice in two days, I came home or woke up to discover a single program recorded in two separate pieces with a recording gap between them. That happened occasionally on Passport but every couple months, never two times in as many days.


I will swap out the 8300HD for a Samsung this week when they're back in stock just to see how Navigator works on a box that can handle it. Maybe it will be adequate enough and I will return the Tivo, though the ability to use my 1TB external drive is a strong incentive for me to keep the Tivo. I really didn't want to spent 300 bucks for the Tivo but the Navigator 8300HD was unacceptable. I simply have no faith that it will record programs. I won't bore anyone with a list of the shortcomings I've come across. And to be fair, there are a couple things about Navigator that are better than Passport such as its ability to record overlapping programs on the same channel (Passport would simply identify it as a scheduling conflict and refuse to record). But overall, I really do miss Passport. It really had a lot of thoughtful little touches and details that weren't headline features but showed the attention to detail of the programmers and designers.


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/17010974
> 
> 
> I am now an owner of a Tivo HD unit. The Cablecard installation appointment is Wednesday and - knock on wood - the tech will bring the proper multistream dual tuner card. In the meantime, program data for the next couple days have been downloaded and even without the Cablecard, I can watch and record over-the-air broadcasts. I'm getting used to the Tivo software and it seems stable and responsive, on par with Passport and certainly MUCH faster than Navigator. As far as I can tell, it does not seem to have the standard time/channel grid layout, which seems to me a negative. The grid pattern has its flaws but for me, it's still the easiest way to quickly search through channels when you don't have a specific program in mind.



You have two choices: Live Guide and Grid. Grid is similar to Passport, but I've come to like the Live Guide much better. Or, program it from a remote computer!







You'll find that Tivo has many more options for conflicts, season passes (series), etc. Connect it to your home network (HMO) and start having fun! I doubt you will return Tivo - once you get used to the superior hardware and software, it's hard to go back. The last TWC cable guy who was here said Tivo is far superior as it was made to be a DVR, while TWC boxes were designed as cable boxes, with DVR features added on after the fact. He also said that the PQ was definitely superior on Tivo.


Having said that, I miss a few Passport features, missing from Tivo: play from beginning option when in the middle of a recording, pressing C in the guide to see other broadcasts of a program, and seeing live picture while on the now playing screen. Otherwise, Tivo is much better and certainly more reliable and elegant.


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/17010974
> 
> 
> Maybe it will be adequate enough and I will return the Tivo, though the ability to use my 1TB external drive is a strong incentive for me to keep the Tivo. .



Is your eSATA a *WD My DVR*? That is the only one that is authorized to work with Tivo HD.


----------



## peterlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/17011042
> 
> 
> Is your eSATA a *WD My DVR*? That is the only one that is authorized to work with Tivo HD.



Yes it is so I'm good there.


Thanks for telling me about the grid listing, I will look to see how to turn it on. I'll certainly give the Tivo a workout in the next 30 days. The biggest thing for me is whether it is responsive and stable. It has a lot more bells-and-whistles than Passport or Navigator which I would be fine without. I don't mind them because they don't seem to get in the way of doing stuff but I'd happy with a barebones interface as long as it's logical and accessible. I was happy with Passport, which seemed like DOS: not pretty and limited in some ways but highly functional. Navigator is Windows Me and Tivo is Mac OS, glossy and polished yet still pretty well designed. Just my first impressions of course.



> Quote:
> Having said that, I miss a few Passport features, missing from Tivo: play from beginning option when in the middle of a recording, pressing C in the guide to see other broadcasts of a program,



Yes, I used those feature often. Also dearly missed is the ability to cancel a scheduled recording while still retaining it on the schedule so that it could be turned on later. I used that feature ALL the time.


Oh, the Time Warner installation fee has been raised from $35 to $40. Time Warner never passes up an opportunity to nickel and dime you. Lovely.


----------



## LisaM

Thanks for the info about the TiVo grid guide. Is there a way to see multiple days on it similar to Passport?


Have only had the TiVo for a few days and already I really like it better than the new TWC software. I definitely think that the PQ is better too.


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/17011115
> 
> 
> Yes it is so I'm good there.
> 
> 
> Thanks for telling me about the grid listing, I will look to see how to turn it on.



Look at the bottom of the guide page. It says "press ENTER for guide options".

There you can toggle between the two displays.



> Quote:
> I'll certainly give the Tivo a workout in the next 30 days. The biggest thing for me is whether it is responsive and stable. It has a lot more bells-and-whistles than Passport or Navigator which I would be fine without. I don't mind them because they don't seem to get in the way of doing stuff but I'd happy with a barebones interface as long as it's logical and accessible. I was happy with Passport, which seemed like DOS: not pretty and limited in some ways but highly functional. Navigator is Windows Me and Tivo is Mac OS, glossy and polished yet still pretty well designed. Just my first impressions of course.



The bells and whistles give you more options than Passport. You don't have to use them, but you probably will once you know about them. Definitely *read the manual.*





> Quote:
> Yes, I used those feature often. Also dearly missed is the ability to cancel a scheduled recording while still retaining it on the schedule so that it could be turned on later. I used that feature ALL the time.



Not sure what you mean here. Are you talking about a series (season pass) recording?



> Quote:
> Oh, the Time Warner installation fee has been raised from $35 to $40. Time Warner never passes up an opportunity to nickel and dime you. Lovely.



Well, the guy never showed up for my first installation. I ended up getting a free month's service, AND a free installation, due to the heads up of someone here. Maybe you'll get lucky!







I'm leaving town tomorrow, so probably won't answer any more questions...


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LisaM* /forum/post/17011407
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info about the TiVo grid guide. Is there a way to see multiple days on it similar to Passport?



Sure. Just press the FORWARD button.



> Quote:
> Have only had the TiVo for a few days and already I really like it better than the new TWC software. I definitely think that the PQ is better too.



I've had a SD Tivo for many years. I didn't want to spend the money on a new HD Tivo when I got a HD display (they were $800), so I used TWC box and didn't think it was bad (once I expanded with eSATA). It worked fine.


Then Tivo offered me an upgrade to Tivo HD for $99 and I couldn't refuse. I haven't looked back, though I still have my SA 8300HD. I had forgotten just how much better Tivo is. I rarely use the 8300 now, might give it back.


If you haven' enabled the infamous 30-second skip - one of the great Tivo features (but backdoor as it let's you skip commercials), here's how:




1 Start playing any recording.


2 During playback press:


Select - Play - Select - 3 - 0 - Select


3 You should hear three bongs (if you don't have the TiVo sounds disabled), and you're done.


Your "skip to beginning/end" button (the arrow pointing to a line) is now a 30 second skip button. During fast-forwarding or rewinding, the button will still "skip to tick."


To turn the feature off, repeat the three steps.


Important note: this feature is set to "off" at default on restarts. So if your TiVo restarts or loses power, the feature will be turned back off. Just enter the code again while watching a recording to re-enable it.


Go to Tivo Forum for more info...

http://tivocommunity.com


----------



## peterlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/17011465
> 
> 
> The bells and whistles give you more options than Passport. You don't have to use them, but you probably will once you know about them. Definitely *read the manual.*



I was pleasantly surprised to find a thick, extensive manual in the box. It's rare to see an electronic product whose manual isn't a slip of paper with the website address printed on it.



> Quote:
> Not sure what you mean here. Are you talking about a series (season pass) recording?



I was referring to Passport and how when you cancel a recording, it was canceled but Passport still kept it on the recording schedule as a ghosted out entry. Practically speaking, it's fully canceled; it won't record and once the time passes, it is completely removed from the recording schedule list (you could also completely remove it from the schedule by manually canceling the ghosted out entry but the only reason to do that was aesthetics). The big advantage with keeping a canceled recording on the list is that if you change your mind later and decide to record it, you just go straight to the recording schedule and enable it with one click instead of having to keyword search for it, find it on the weekly grid, etc. I used it if I wasn't sure which airing of a program to record or if I found a program that I wasn't sure I was going to record. I put it on the record list then immediately canceled it but it was still there so I could see it and decide later if I wanted to record it. Before I got the external drive, it was an invaluable tool to manage space on my internal drive. I would cancel upcoming programs, which removed it from Passport's calculation for when space would run out, and then, by the time the programs were airing and I had cleared enough space, I could quickly and easily re-enable the canceled programs since they were still on the upcoming recordings schedule. A small thing but exceedingly thoughtful and useful.


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/17011524
> 
> 
> I was pleasantly surprised to find a thick, extensive manual in the box. It's rare to see an electronic product whose manual isn't a slip of paper with the website address printed on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was referring to Passport, not Tivo, and how when you cancel a recording, it was canceled but Passport still kept it on the recording schedule as a ghosted out entry. Practically speaking, it's fully canceled; it won't record and once the time passes, it is completely removed from the recording schedule list (you could also completely remove it from the schedule by manually canceling the ghosted out entry but the only reason to do that was aesthetics since all those ghosted out entries could clutter up the list). The big advantage with keeping a canceled recording on the list is that if you change your mind later and decide to record it, you just go straight to the recording schedule and enable it with one click instead of having to search for it, finding it on the weekly grid, etc. I used it if I wasn't sure which airing of a program to record or if I found a program that I wasn't sure I was going to record. I put it on the record list then immediately canceled it but it was still there so I could see it and decide later if I wanted to record it. A small thing but exceedingly thoughtful.



I don't think I ever used that feature.


Much more important - with Tivo you can _recover deleted programs_ if you make a mistake. And, the ability to GROUP your recordings of the same series in folders, instead of multiple recordings all over the place on Passport, is essential. Without groups, any software is amateurish - huge difference.


----------



## peterlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/17011569
> 
> 
> I don't think I ever used that feature.
> 
> 
> Much more important - with Tivo you can _recover deleted programs_ if you make a mistake. And, the ability to GROUP your recordings of the same series in folders, instead of multiple recordings all over the place on Passport, is essential. Without groups, any software is amateurish - huge difference.



Recovery is certainly a plus. While Passport doesn't have automatic grouping, I liked how you could manually reorder the programs. This was useful because when I was archiving all the episodes of a show, I often would miss an episode only to record it later after subsequent episodes had aired. I wanted to list episodes in their episode order and Passport let me do that. Navigator doesn't let you manually reorder and Navigator only orders by date and title and title uses the date as a secondary order list. So there was no way for me to put Episode 3 of a show after Episode 2 if I recorded Episode 3 after Episode 4. Navigator always shows Episode 3 after Episode 4.


----------



## hansangb

For those of you who need further confirmation, I was able to install an external SATA drive (to my SA8300HDC) w/o any issues. When I turned it on, it rebooted, then said "need to format, press A to continue" I had a 160GB lying around so basically, I was able to double my HD capacity.


I'm on the latest ODN (will get version # if anyone needs it).


----------



## teeman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Satch Man* /forum/post/17010769
> 
> 
> Those recordings that stop halfway through, did you record those from the old Passport software and they carried over to Navigator? Or did you create them fresh with Navigator? Also did you record them through the Series Manager or individually?
> 
> 
> My advice is to create the same recordings on the same channels at the same start times with Navigator as you did with Passport if you can. Than check to see if they recorded and played back OK. I would also temporarily disconnect the external hard drive when you make the new recordings.
> 
> 
> With the drive still disconnected, If the new recordings created with Navigator play back well, than the problem was with the carry-over of the old Passport recordings or your external drive. (Or both.) You should delete any recordings that did not record properly to save space.
> 
> 
> With the drive still disconnected, if the new recordings with Navigator DO NOT PLAY back well or stop in the middle of the recording, do a cold boot of the box. Turn off the box and unplug the box for 30 seconds. Leave the external drive disconnected and reboot. If the recordings created with Navigator stop intermittently after a cold boot, you will need a box swap. See in this case if you can get a Samsung with the 320 GB hard drive. That should give you the extra storage you need, and you won't have to worry about problems with external drives in future Navigator updates.
> 
> 
> Jack



Thanks for that. I will try disconnecting the drives. The issue only happened with shows I've recorded since I got Navigator.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/17008606
> 
> 
> TiVo Series 3 units (now discontinued) require two single-stream CableCARDs to function; they do not support multi-stream CableCARDs.
> 
> 
> TiVO HD and HD XL units support multi-stream CableCARDs.
> 
> 
> TiVo does not support two-way communication with the headend, which is required for on-demand access. For SDV, the cable company will supply a "tuning adapter" which attaches to the TiVo via USB and handles channel-change requests. Tuning Adapters are generally free of charge.
> 
> 
> As far as I know, TWCNYC has no plans to implement SDV, nor does it need to as it has plenty of capacity to deliver HD channels for the time being.



So the tuning adapter is ONLY for SDV, but not 2 way? So there's no way TiVO can do 2 ways until it actually does ?


What about 699 & 700? Can TiVO do them?


And I wonder where/how OCAP fits into the picture?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skanter1* /forum/post/17010497
> 
> 
> If you're technical, you can install HD yourself but you'd need to hook it to your computer and put software on it (explained on Tivo forum). You will, however, void the warranty. I opted for the 1T eSATA, about $160, no hassle.



Indeed it has always seemed that while you CAN swap the internal on a TiVO, it's quite a procedure to do so. Besides, I'm sure the computer part is winblowz, which I do not do. If one shops around and is patient, one can get that external down to 140 or maybe less. 160 ,might buy you a 1.5T drive... and the 2s are on the market from at least 2 outfits.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/17011524
> 
> 
> I was referring to Passport and how when you cancel a recording, it was canceled but Passport still kept it on the recording schedule as a ghosted out entry. Practically speaking, it's fully canceled; it won't record and once the time passes, it is completely removed from the recording schedule list (you could also completely remove it from the schedule by manually canceling the ghosted out entry but the only reason to do that was aesthetics). The big advantage with keeping a canceled recording on the list is that if you change your mind later and decide to record it, you just go straight to the recording schedule and enable it with one click instead of having to keyword search for it, find it on the weekly grid, etc. I used it if I wasn't sure which airing of a program to record or if I found a program that I wasn't sure I was going to record. I put it on the record list then immediately canceled it but it was still there so I could see it and decide later if I wanted to record it. Before I got the external drive, it was an invaluable tool to manage space on my internal drive. I would cancel upcoming programs, which removed it from Passport's calculation for when space would run out, and then, by the time the programs were airing and I had cleared enough space, I could quickly and easily re-enable the canceled programs since they were still on the upcoming recordings schedule. A small thing but exceedingly thoughtful and useful.



Well, not for me! I can 't tell you how many times I have 3 shows I want to watch, so I cancel 2, intend to watch one of those 2 and reschedule the other for another time. Boom, I start to watch one canceled show and bingo, it switches to the other show I canceled and it takes a long while to work out of that mess.


AND many is the time where I'd get a "record or cancel" dialog because a show I HAD canceled was about to start.


Of course, the real solution to that is having a TV that can do QAM tuning, so I can watch one of the unscrambled HD channels while recording 2 other shows.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/17011675
> 
> 
> For those of you who need further confirmation, I was able to install an external SATA drive (to my SA8300HDC) w/o any issues. When I turned it on, it rebooted, then said "need to format, press A to continue" I had a 160GB lying around so basically, I was able to double my HD capacity.
> 
> 
> I'm on the latest ODN (will get version # if anyone needs it).



We've seen/heard this before... in most cases it turns out ti acts like it will work, but in practice is doesn't.


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17012564
> 
> 
> So the tuning adapter is ONLY for SDV, but not 2 way? So there's no way TiVO can do 2 ways until it actually does ?
> 
> 
> What about 699 & 700? Can TiVO do them?
> 
> 
> And I wonder where/how OCAP fits into the picture?



Current TiVos cannot and will not support two-way communication. So no On-Demand and no remote-ordering of Pay Per View (though you can call in to order Pay Per View events.) The Tuning Adapter _only_ works to provide SDV support.


Tru2way is the brand for a standardized stack of technologies companies can implement to provide full access to all Digital Cable TV services in the US. QAM for tuning, TCP/IP for data, MPEG2 or MPEG4 for video, CableCARD for conditional access and OCAP (OpenCable Application Platform) powering the software that sits on top and controls it all.


OCAP is the application layer which forms part of the Tru2way stack. So stuff like the EPG, On-Demand browser, DVR management interface and so on will utilize OCAP to communicate with all the lower-level stuff that actually does the work.


The newest "traditional" cable boxes (eg. from Samsung, Motorola, Cisco, Pace, et al.) all support OCAP, and Navigator is an OCAP application suite. So Navigator can run on any OCAP box on any OCAP headend, no matter who supplied the headend or the box. In fact, all of the newest cable boxes support the entire Tru2way stack, and if they wanted to, the box manufacturers could put Tru2way branding on them and sell them at retail.


TiVo S4 will reportedly be a Tru2way device. Not the first, since there are a handful of Tru2way TV sets already available at retail in very limited areas of the country. But TiVo S4 will likely be the first third-party tru2way cable box.


----------



## timewaster

I noticed something strange with the new navigator software.

"At the movies" does not have a series record (season pass) option.

with the old passport software, it did have this option.

anyone else notice this? seems like an issue with the guide.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timewaster* /forum/post/17012873
> 
> 
> I noticed something strange with the new navigator software.
> 
> "At the movies" does not have a series record (season pass) option.
> 
> with the old passport software, it did have this option.
> 
> anyone else notice this? seems like an issue with the guide.



Hmm....I haven't checked for "At The Movies", but just doublecheck to make sure that you don't have it set up as a series record (but with the wrong options) already. That has tripped me up once so far. Also, if you have it set for a one-time record, make sure to cancel that as well.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/17011524
> 
> 
> I was referring to Passport and how when you cancel a recording, it was canceled but Passport still kept it on the recording schedule as a ghosted out entry. Practically speaking, it's fully canceled; it won't record and once the time passes, it is completely removed from the recording schedule list (you could also completely remove it from the schedule by manually canceling the ghosted out entry but the only reason to do that was aesthetics). The big advantage with keeping a canceled recording on the list is that if you change your mind later and decide to record it, you just go straight to the recording schedule and enable it with one click instead of having to keyword search for it, find it on the weekly grid, etc.



Yes, I do miss this feature myself -- I used it constantly to click on 3 (or more) shows and then if I decided to cancel one or more, I knew what the other shows I liked (and had previously clicked on) were and could re-enable them.


----------



## tamanaco

I know there are some channel changes coming on August 19th, but today CNN (Channel 10) keeps freezing and dropping picture and sound. Anyone else experiencing this problem? I'm on the UWS 88th and Columbus.


----------



## peterlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teeman* /forum/post/17012433
> 
> 
> Thanks for that. I will try disconnecting the drives. The issue only happened with shows I've recorded since I got Navigator.



I have the same experience. It's because Navigator is crashing and rebooting during a recording. It takes a couple minutes to recover so once it's recovered, it will record what's left. It sounds like your recordings got interrupted near the end of the program so by the time Navigator rebooted, the show had ended so there's nothing left to record.


You should try Satch Man's suggestion but I think you like me are unlucky to have an 8300HD that doesn't work well with Navigator. Only a couple of us are reporting this problem so I don't think it's affecting all Navigator 8300HD users. I think ultimately you may have to swap out your DVR for a new one.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17012630
> 
> 
> Well, not for me! I can 't tell you how many times I have 3 shows I want to watch, so I cancel 2, intend to watch one of those 2 and reschedule the other for another time. Boom, I start to watch one canceled show and bingo, it switches to the other show I canceled and it takes a long while to work out of that mess.
> 
> 
> AND many is the time where I'd get a "record or cancel" dialog because a show I HAD canceled was about to start.



Yes, that would happen to me as well. The feature was buggy but for me, its benefits outweighed the negative. Not that it matters anymore but one way to prevent Passport from trying to record a canceled show - aside from completing removing the entry - is to start recording early the two shows that you do want. Have them start recording a minute early and once both tuners are engaged, Passport won't try to record the canceled entry.


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/17011675
> 
> 
> For those of you who need further confirmation, I was able to install an external SATA drive (to my SA8300HDC) w/o any issues. When I turned it on, it rebooted, then said "need to format, press A to continue" I had a 160GB lying around so basically, I was able to double my HD capacity.
> 
> 
> I'm on the latest ODN (will get version # if anyone needs it).



Apparently, the real difficulty is in keeping the external drive working over a period of days. There have been issues with the drive sleeping and the box not noticing it. Nonetheless, this is encouraging. I would love to know your version info.


Also, where in the NY area are you located? (You might want to put this in the "location" part of your profile.)


Thanks for reporting this, and congrats on getting it working. I hope it continues to work. That would be truly excellent news.


-barry


----------



## Jake NYC

Tried my first HD PPV since being converted to Navigator -- "Knowing" starring Nicholas Cage.


I have to say I was very happy with the picture quality. Equal to or better than most HD broadcasts from the premium movie channels.


At $4.99 for new releases, this will likely be my main source for movies; don't need Netflix or any other streaming options. No extra equipment needed; better selection than other streaming options I've seen.


Anyone else with good/bad experiences with channel 700?


----------



## AndyHDTV

looks like Investigation Discovery-HD & Lifetime-HD wont be coming on wednesday.

at least we are still getting 5 other HD channels.

http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...19changes.html


----------



## sunnysider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jake NYC* /forum/post/17013981
> 
> 
> Tried my first HD PPV since being converted to Navigator -- "Knowing" starring Nicholas Cage.
> 
> 
> I have to say I was very happy with the picture quality. Equal to or better than most HD broadcasts from the premium movie channels.
> 
> 
> At $4.99 for new releases, this will likely be my main source for movies; don't need Netflix or any other streaming options. No extra equipment needed; better selection than other streaming options I've seen.
> 
> 
> Anyone else with good/bad experiences with channel 700?



Do you know if the film you watched was broadcast in its original aspect ratio? According to IMDB that would be 2.35:1 for Knowing, so it should have been letterboxed. Just wondering how they do this for the HD PPV films, since my understanding is that they do preserve original aspect ratio for the SD PPV movies.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamanaco* /forum/post/17013645
> 
> 
> I know there are some channel changes coming on August 19th, but today CNN (Channel 10) keeps freezing and dropping picture and sound. Anyone else experiencing this problem? I'm on the UWS 88th and Columbus.



And why are you watching channel 10? Why not watch on 710? Who cares if SD is skipping?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/17012795
> 
> 
> Current TiVos cannot and will not support two-way communication. So no On-Demand and no remote-ordering of Pay Per View (though you can call in to order Pay Per View events.) The Tuning Adapter _only_ works to provide SDV support.
> 
> 
> Tru2way is the brand for a standardized stack of technologies companies can implement to provide full access to all Digital Cable TV services in the US. QAM for tuning, TCP/IP for data, MPEG2 or MPEG4 for video, CableCARD for conditional access and OCAP (OpenCable Application Platform) powering the software that sits on top and controls it all.
> 
> 
> OCAP is the application layer which forms part of the Tru2way stack. So stuff like the EPG, On-Demand browser, DVR management interface and so on will utilize OCAP to communicate with all the lower-level stuff that actually does the work.
> 
> 
> The newest "traditional" cable boxes (eg. from Samsung, Motorola, Cisco, Pace, et al.) all support OCAP, and Navigator is an OCAP application suite. So Navigator can run on any OCAP box on any OCAP headend, no matter who supplied the headend or the box. In fact, all of the newest cable boxes support the entire Tru2way stack, and if they wanted to, the box manufacturers could put Tru2way branding on them and sell them at retail.
> 
> 
> TiVo S4 will reportedly be a Tru2way device. Not the first, since there are a handful of Tru2way TV sets already available at retail in very limited areas of the country. But TiVo S4 will likely be the first third-party tru2way cable box.



EXCELLENT post, very informative and SHOULD be a sticky... except I don't think one can do that inside a forum!


I'm still curious about 699 & 700... oh, and I could swear I read OCAP does not run in MDN??? It is said it's Java and MDN is supposed to be all coded in one of the C variants... unless it has a JVM??


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/17013671
> 
> 
> I think ultimately you may have to swap out your DVR for a new one.



Seeing as how one of our regulars, jcalabia, has successfully swapped the internal 3090 drive for a 320, that might be an even better idea. AND we have at least one 320 from TWC that an avs'er has managed to get, things MIGHT be looking slightly better.


Of course, if it records an hour show in 15 segments, who the frak cares!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/17014243
> 
> 
> looks like Investigation Discovery-HD & Lifetime-HD wont be coming on wednesday.
> 
> at least we are still getting 5 other HD channels.
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...19changes.html



Long as they don't frak up TCM HD.


And what's up with BBC-A HD??


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sunnysider* /forum/post/17014508
> 
> 
> Do you know if the film you watched was broadcast in its original aspect ratio?.



Speaking of which, I broke every bone in my body last night falling out of my chair... I was spinning channels and came across Titanic in HD AND OAR... then noticed it was... TNT!!!


What Da Frak?


----------



## tamanaco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/17014579
> 
> 
> And why are you watching channel 10? Why not watch on 710? Who cares if SD is skipping?



I got a 8300HD in the living room and a 3100 in the bedroom connected to the 24" LCD of my desktop computer. If you can get the 3100 to get channel 710 I won't care about the skipping on channel 10 )


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17014962
> 
> 
> EXCELLENT post, very informative and SHOULD be a sticky... except I don't think one can do that inside a forum!
> 
> 
> I'm still curious about 699 & 700... oh, and I could swear I read OCAP does not run in MDN??? It is said it's Java and MDN is supposed to be all coded in one of the C variants... unless it has a JVM??



There are actually two versions of "Navigator", Mystro Digital Navigator (MDN) and OCAP Digital Navigator (ODN). Both are developed in parallel by TWC and perform roughly the same functions, it's just that MDN runs on legacy non-OCAP boxes (8300HD) and ODN runs on OCAP boxes (8300HD_C_, Samsung, etc.)


OCAP is a Java-based platform, and ODN is a Java application suite. I don't know what MDN runs on.


I believe (not entirely sure on this) that TWC is transitioning over to ODN as its sole UI, at the expense of MDN. So 699 & 700 may have been built with ODN in mind, and TWC is using it as a motivator to get people to switch to OCAP-capable boxes running ODN. Why? Long-term efficiency and flexibility; as mentioned, OCAP headends will support any vendor's OCAP cable box, so once TWC gets everything on OCAP, it'll be able to buy cable boxes from anyone and pay less for them as a result. With the legacy system, Cisco headends could only work with Cisco cable boxes and vice versa, so TWC was stuck buying boxes from a single vendor.


Much of the wrangling over Tru2way was designed to provide the cable companies with this kind of flexibility, while everyone else--suppliers, third-party manufacturers AND customers--is stuck toeing the cable company line. This is why I'm not a fan of Tru2way as it stands now. But we're stuck with it.


----------



## ANGEL 35

Any one know about waiting list for samsung 3090 at 23st. some one posted about it I never saw anything about a list before. Has any one know any thing about this??.It was in the 3090/3270 forum.


----------



## Jake NYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sunnysider* /forum/post/17014508
> 
> 
> Do you know if the film you watched was broadcast in its original aspect ratio? According to IMDB that would be 2.35:1 for Knowing, so it should have been letterboxed. Just wondering how they do this for the HD PPV films, since my understanding is that they do preserve original aspect ratio for the SD PPV movies.



Fairly certain the movie filled the entire screen, so it wasn't 2.35:1.


----------



## jm4duryea




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teeman* /forum/post/17009554
> 
> 
> My transition went relatively smoothly, except any recording from pre-March became Unknown XX so it was annoying (I have a 1TB external drive and I like to save some movies)
> 
> 
> However, one thing has been really annoying, for some reason some recording are ending prematurely. On the DVR list, it does not show that the recording was interrupted in the middle, but when I play it, the yellow indicator bar ends in the middle of the show (usually about 15-20 minutes in) and the recording ends when it reaches that point!
> 
> 
> I thought it may be that I am close to capacity on my DVR, so I cleaned it up and is now 43% and it still occurs. This is terrible for crime shows. I was watching monk and it died just as he is about to solve the case....
> 
> 
> anyone knows if this is a bad box or is there a way to fix it?



Just got back into town and wanted to watch my recording of Psych. Well it was only 11 minutes long. I did not sked the 10pm recording, I had set it to record the 1am rebroadcast.This has happened to me before, and usually happens on troublesome channels: 703, 705 and 716.

I have the 8300hdc box.


----------



## peterlee

Are there any TWC Tivo users who subscribe to premium channels like HBO? If so, is there any problem getting all the different permutations of the channel like HBO2, HBO Family, HBO Comedy, etc? I'm specifically interested in the HD channels. I read a post elsewhere by someone complaining that the current Cablecards have a limit to how many premium channels they can receive which would be a major minus for me. I'd probably return my Tivo. I don't care about not having access to on demand channels but I do want all the premium channels.


Any personal experience you can relate would be appreciated.


----------



## sunnysider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jake NYC* /forum/post/17015399
> 
> 
> Fairly certain the movie filled the entire screen, so it wasn't 2.35:1.



Thanks, hmm, kinda disappointing. I may need to just stick with upconverted DVDs or iTunes HD movies, since those seem to be the only surefire way to see movies in OAR at high quality.


----------



## CynKennard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/17016744
> 
> 
> Are there any TWC Tivo users who subscribe to premium channels like HBO? If so, is there any problem getting all the different permutations of the channel like HBO2, HBO Family, HBO Comedy, etc? I'm specifically interested in the HD channels. I read a post elsewhere by someone complaining that the current Cablecards have a limit to how many premium channels they can receive which would be a major minus for me. I'd probably return my Tivo. I don't care about not having access to on demand channels but I do want all the premium channels.
> 
> 
> Any personal experience you can relate would be appreciated.



Peter,


I have two TiVo HDs and subscribe to HBO and Showtime. I receive and have recorded a number of movies from the various HBO channels and also from the several Showtime channels, all in HD. As far as I know, all channels that you subscribe to will be available on the TiVo.


Cynthia


----------



## peterlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CynKennard* /forum/post/17017160
> 
> 
> Peter,
> 
> 
> I have two TiVo HDs and subscribe to HBO and Showtime. I receive and have recorded a number of movies from the various HBO channels and also from the several Showtime channels, all in HD. As far as I know, all channels that you subscribe to will be available on the TiVo.
> 
> 
> Cynthia



Cynthia, great, thanks for the answer. I thought it sounded kind of odd. Probably the guy who posted the complaint - not on this site - was repeating a line his provider fed him.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Oh boy, I think I'm getting 'gatored! BUT what I am seeing I haven't heard about (unless I missed it). Flipped it on to see what was up... but no "on light." Took about 10-15 seconds, but I get a "this box is not authorized, call your cable company" with the general TWC phone number.


Could this be the start of the process? Just hope the box isn't somehow borked...


----------



## cap_167

Everything looks like it went smooth, took just around 10 to 15 minutes.


----------



## DNINE

Just got Navigated myself it took about 10 minutes- I don't think I'm going to like this but we will see! all my Odd Couple Rec are still here


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Whew, scary sounding message, but now I see I have been 'gatored. Looks like recordings survived and a real quick glance at series recordings somehow seem to have carried shows that weren't scheduled. SD channels were squeezed, very odd. They were set to 16 X 9, so squeezing is weird. Set SD channels back to 4 x 3 and NOW they are correct.


More tomorrow!


Will play more tonight when I usually flip on the a/c, no sense doing that now!


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sunnysider* /forum/post/17017106
> 
> 
> Thanks, hmm, kinda disappointing. I may need to just stick with upconverted DVDs or iTunes HD movies, since those seem to be the only surefire way to see movies in OAR at high quality.



What about Blu-Ray?


----------



## abyssrules

Happy for you riverside looks like time warner ny still is working during the heat ... lol ! I was beginning to wonder !!!!!! Please get us some pics dude !!


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abyssrules* /forum/post/17019676
> 
> 
> Happy for you riverside looks like time warner ny still is working during the heat ... lol ! I was beginning to wonder !!!!!! Please get us some pics dude !!



Yea,


Pics of Gators are cool!!!! Sucks that Abyss STILL doesn't have a Gator! But I hope you will get one soon!!!!


That's cool you got one, Riverside!


Jack


----------



## abyssrules

tHANKS SATCH !!!...you'll be the first to know when i do indeed get it ....i'll have the wife post some pics with the digital camera ... Then i can put all the " Mystrofication " behind me ....lol !


----------



## robbie06

I'm having a problem with the new Navigator software and a Scientific Atlanta 8300HD box. The box is hooked up to a 720p Panasonic Plasma. When I turned it on this morning, I noticed the box had been upgraded.


Things didn't look properly, so I changed the resolution to 1080i, like I normally do. The picture has disappeared completely. I have tried booting up a few times to no avail. I am only able to hear the sound.


Is there any way that I could change the resolution through the front panel of the cable box?


----------



## abyssrules

here's a link might help ..... http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/archi.../t-883444.html


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robbie06* /forum/post/17020541
> 
> 
> I'm having a problem with the new Navigator software and a Scientific Atlanta 8300HD box. The box is hooked up to a 720p Panasonic Plasma. When I turned it on this morning, I noticed the box had been upgraded.
> 
> 
> Things didn't look properly, so I changed the resolution to 1080i, like I normally do. The picture has disappeared completely. I have tried booting up a few times to no avail. I am only able to hear the sound.
> 
> 
> Is there any way that I could change the resolution through the front panel of the cable box?



the 'easiest' way is to hook up your box to your tv using a SD cable (coax/composite/svideo)


That is odd... I also have a Panny plasma (4 years old, so its 720p) and didn't have any problems like that - I output both 720p and 1080i over component cables. (I didn't try HDMI when i still had my 8300HD box 2 weeks ago after the upgrade - beforehand I had to switch away from HDMI because the box became stuck on 1080i only when an HDMI cable was plugged in)


----------



## robbie06

Thanks for the suggestion. I was able to fix it by using component cable to change the resolution. The cable box was stuck on 480i.


----------



## ANGEL 35

I went down to 23st and got the Samsung 3090 and it was not the 320 Hdd. I was told they do not have them.Was told that they were going to have them. who know if and when they will have them???


----------



## ronross

I first encountered Navigator two years ago this month when I purchased a plasma tv and picked up an 8300HDC. For six months and three service calls I suffered through unwatchable pixelation and sound dropouts, until the third tech gave me a Passport 8300HD. That box always worked perfectly until the last couple of months when the Apricorn drive I had attached failed to record most shows. Sigh.


So this morning I was "upgraded" (I live in roughly the same neighborhood as Riverside Guy) and so far Navigator works much better than it did in 2007. My biggest complaint is the lack of keyword search because I watch a lot of old movies and keywording the name of an actor, actress or director, all of whom were included in the Passport guide, picked up all films regardless of channel.


It would seem that even if Navigator included keyword search it wouldn't do me much good because the movie info is so incomplete.


If the guide info is still licensed from TV Guide then why can't Navigator include all the information that Passport did?


----------



## MacAlert

Well, looks like Hell's Kitchen is recording in 10 parts again!


----------



## dad1153

Got 'gatored today while at work. 113th St. and 7th Avenue (near CPW). All my saved recordings survived the switch and, even though it's not as cool and intuitive as Passport, I can live with the changes. The HD fill-in counter is a Godsend to keep track of my recording.


----------



## Berk32

It's now August 19...


Expect the updates sometime in the next few hours...



EDIT: and the changes have begun (at least on the analog side - TBS moved to 8 just now)


----------



## Berk32

Fox News, Fox Business News, and Bio HD are all out right now (those are caught up in the analog channal swaps)


----------



## G1Ravage

Yay! Riverside_Guy FINALLY got 'gatored.


----------



## andgarden

Staying up for a first sighting of TCM HD, but I won't wait long!


----------



## Berk32

I already miss the ability to manually tune.....


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andgarden* /forum/post/17024552
> 
> 
> Staying up for a first sighting of TCM HD, but I won't wait long!



I don't recommend waiting.... the new channels may not show up in the Guide until the morning


----------



## andgarden




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/17024571
> 
> 
> I don't recommend waiting.... the new channels may not show up in the Guide until the morning



Good advice. . .


TCM HD is one of the big ones, though. I have a feeling it will be heavy in my rotation.


----------



## andgarden

BTW, CNN International on CH. 133 has been a stuttering mess for a while now. I hope TWC will fix it soon.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andgarden* /forum/post/17024590
> 
> 
> BTW, CNN International on CH. 133 has been a stuttering mess for a while now. I hope TWC will fix it soon.



I just tuned in for a few minutes - no problems here


----------



## andgarden




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/17024622
> 
> 
> I just tuned in for a few minutes - no problems here



Hmm, it comes in fits and starts. Maybe it's just in my node. . .


----------



## TravKoolBreeze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andgarden* /forum/post/17024590
> 
> 
> BTW, CNN International on CH. 133 has been a stuttering mess for a while now. I hope TWC will fix it soon.



You woulda saw me complain the minute there was a problem. My favorite SD channel and hopefully some day in 2010 or 2011 they will make the move to HD.


----------



## Berk32

Fox News, Fox Business, and Bio HD are back as of 3am on their new QAM


----------



## Satch Man

Posted this in Navigator thread. However, as so much of NYC is getting their 'Gators' I wanted to share this story with you:


Everyone!


If you are having Navigator problems, Digital Phone problems, Road Runner problems. Navigator box is rebooting too much, picture freezes or blips out from time to time, you keep losing your Internet connection. If any of these things are happening to you, or a combination of them, *CALL TIME WARNER AND REQUEST THAT AN IN-HOUSE TECHNICIAN (NOT AN INDEPENDENT CONTRACTOR) be sent to your home to check the signal strength line and replace the line if necessary. Have them check inside wiring too!*


Our TWC Digital Phone was dropping calls and our Navigator box was rebooting several times a week, and our Internet Connection would sometimes drop off. We called specifically for the phone drop off problem, and a great tech found out that the fiber-optic cable from our drop-pole was sending out a signal coming into our house that was too strong! He replaced the fiber optic cable and also had another tech come out to adjust the proper voltage on the line and...........WOW!


EVERYTHING is better!!!! My Internet is much more reliable, my Navigator box seems to be faster, (no reboots for several days!) and the Digital Phone is clearer than before! So before they just come out clueless and replace your box, like that's gonna solve the world's problems, or have them do stuff to your computer or phone, or whatever, do what I did. Say you want your fiber optic line and signals checked by an in-house tech, and if necessarily the lines replaced.


Signal strength is critical to system performance. I just had to share that with all of you! If you are living in dwellings with lines that are 10, 20, 30 years old and are having problems, get TWC to check out the signal strength on them. (Inside the home and on the drop-pole.) Good lines and signals mean the potential for a better signal with everything you have!


Jack


----------



## TravKoolBreeze

Well 4 of 5 HD channels are brodcasting. Big Ten HD on Demand has the call cs screen. I wonder how long before someone knows that Big Ten HDoD is also avaible to the HDxtra people.


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robbie06* /forum/post/17020541
> 
> 
> I'm having a problem with the new Navigator software and a Scientific Atlanta 8300HD box. The box is hooked up to a 720p Panasonic Plasma. When I turned it on this morning, I noticed the box had been upgraded.
> 
> 
> Things didn't look properly, so I changed the resolution to 1080i, like I normally do. The picture has disappeared completely. I have tried booting up a few times to no avail. I am only able to hear the sound.
> 
> 
> Is there any way that I could change the resolution through the front panel of the cable box?



Got Navigator/Mystro downloaded recently for my 8300HD and tinkered a bit before resetting to 1080i-only output (via YPbPr). The options/resolution routine (press SETTINGS or A button and scroll horizontally) asks you to verify whether images are clear after selecting 480i, 480p, 720p or 1080i. With my 1080p plasma, all four showed clear images.


But managed to set it to 1080i-only by selecting NO (not clear) for 480i, 480p, 720p but YES for 1080i. That left a white dot next to 1080i but nothing for the other three formats. (Using YPbPr, BTW, because it delivers ~1424 lines of effective resolution from a DVRed HDNet test pattern versus only ~1335 lines with a high-end 9' HDMI cable.) -- John

********

PS -- For international movie fans, noticed there are quite a few SD freebies (on-demand channels 500 or 1008), with no price listed. Looks like all the HD movies on demand carry a charge.


----------



## JeffMoney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacAlert* /forum/post/17023241
> 
> 
> Well, looks like Hell's Kitchen is recording in 10 parts again!




yup same problem i started recording it and about 15 in i starting watching it from the start and it must of stopped recording 2 times..


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dad1153* /forum/post/17023328
> 
> 
> Got 'gatored today while at work. 113th St. and 7th Avenue (near CPW). All my saved recordings survived the switch and, even though it's not as cool and intuitive as Passport, I can live with the changes. The HD fill-in counter is a Godsend to keep track of my recording.



Ah, a HOTP guy who lives right near! Things I like are few, things I don't like are legion!


----------



## seannyc

OMG........BBCHD check it out channel 685!


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seannyc* /forum/post/17025660
> 
> 
> OMG........BBCHD check it out channel 685!



we got hsn-hd as well. guess those replaced the other 2 we were going to get.


----------



## zas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seannyc* /forum/post/17025660
> 
> 
> OMG........BBCHD check it out channel 685!



I didn't believe it, since I am at work, until I saw it in their channel lineup on twcnyc.com. What a pleasant surprise!


----------



## andgarden

BBCHD is a nice surprise.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Lemme tell you, it's a damn good thing I had a very minimal amount of recorded stuff, just the 6 Torchwoods and 3 Being Humans... all SD, taking up 12% (a very small good thing about MDN). I say that because there were far more "scheduled to be recorded" than I had ever seen before. Putzed around and here's just one example... I had about half a dozen Weeds in the schedule... all for the last one I saw Monday. All seemed to have been tagged "new." When I was finally able to see all in the schedule, only SOME of those "new" shows were scheduled for recordings and at some point they finally did drop the "new" designation.


This means I will probably have to watch the scheduled shows like a hawk. I spent a ton of time deleting these duplicates... and some actually came back AFTER they were deleted.


2 things got recorded last night, looks like they are both in one segment. Whew.


I did have some issues that I eventually solved. At first I was getting SD in, get this, squeezed horizontally format! It looked like I had to set the AR to 4:3 to solve this. But I kept plugging away and found it was all about the interaction between my TV and the box. I eventually got it sported correctly so the STB is set to 16:9 and I get proper ARs for HD and SD. It probably was because I had an unusual set up to get black pillars instead of the light gray ones... no need any more.


I always had multiple resolutions set and that stayed the same. I actually then went and chose "Auto-Select" and got back what I started with, 720p & 1080i. Odd, no 480 with a dot. I'm going to need time to figure this out, it seems to say an SD channel is 720p. I do NOT have the issue some have with such a setting, channel changes seem to be quick.


996 bring up a 6 page summary of info, the MDN version seems to only be on page 6. Extended seems only to be available with the "press select until mail icon lights, press and hold down arrow." BUT it overlays the data on the picture you are watching. Means a LOT can't be seen. Figured out that if I go to 996, then go into extended, I get a white text on black background. Oh and get this... there is three levels of brightness (useless feature) by hitting select!


As for trick play, FF x3 seems to be the same speed I used to use... even if Passport had one faster. Couldn't find the 10 minute skip key... what was it? I DO like the slo-mo by hitting the play key.


Another thing that pisses me off... I was watching something and it was set to record something on another channel. I paused the "live" broadcast to go get something to drink. When I came back, it had switched to the show that was recording, killing the first several minutes of what I had paused. NEVER happened in passport. Do not like that.


Not happy that al the functionality I had with the 2 buffers in Passport are no longer... it seems it's there to pause live and for ONLY that purpose.


Not much happy with PIP either. The channel changing buttons are not only uber slow, but one can't seem to hold and go fast. The PIP window is only one size and halfway between the older 2 sizes, BUT the damn thing is not quite but close to the center of the picture. Like it's placed with a 4:3 frame AND not even at it's edge.


I seemed to get series listings for shows that do not have any current broadcasts, contrary to what I had heard.


Odd one, I saw that my series schedules for BBC shows list 811 as the channel. When I watched a recorded show, it said it had come from 811. Curious ab out this... could it be 811 is the digital channel and 106 the analog?


Last thing I remember as my brain starts to boil over, the little "HDTV" light on the box is way, way wrong. It lights on a SD channel and goes off on a channel doing actual HD. BUT not consistently wrong, some times wrong, some times correct. Not much matter as I almost never use or depend on it.


FWIW, TCM HD is on the air up here, I'm happy about that at least.


Overall snappiness seems to be very much on a par w/Passport.


Like I had planned, I'll live with this for a while. Getting a 320G Samsung or doing a drive swap sure seems like a very good move to make... although I'd also have to re-do all series from scratch. Based on what folks are saying about getting the 320 from TWC, it SEEMS like that may be the norm going forward (I hope).


Oh before I forget, TNT was glitching like crazy last night, just like on Passport. I'm curious what other channels are on the same QAM as 703?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17025907
> 
> 
> Oh before I forget, TNT was glitching like crazy last night, just like on Passport. I'm curious what other channels are on the same QAM as 703?



HBO and Universal HD (QAM 693)


A number of channels were glitching last night for me (between 9:30 and 10:30)


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seannyc* /forum/post/17025660
> 
> 
> OMG........BBCHD check it out channel 685!



WOW times a squzillion time! Don't think they announced it, but I am VERY happy for it.


I have all the Torchwoods in SD on the HDD. I watched the first show that was more about the evolution than the Children series. Watched in zoomed mode... was surprised because the PQ seemed DAMN good. Also have all eps except the first of Being Human, again in SD. Can't decide if I want to delete them all in favor of some future date when I can get the real HD versions or not...


That being said, I just don't think there's any other HD that I really pine for... ah, yes, Sundance, but ONLY if they do NOT do what IFC does... I am still; upset over IFC and if I ran TWC, I'd call them and tell them I was dropping them if they didn't ditch their non-linear stretch!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/17025941
> 
> 
> HBO and Universal HD (QAM 693)
> 
> 
> A number of channels were glitching last night for me (between 9:30 and 10:30)



Thanls Berk... that seems to kill a theory I have about QAMs... I have long had issues with 716, 717, 718, both with glitching AND at least three times in the past 6 months, I get the gray screen from 10 to 60 minutes that always affects all three channels.


----------



## Berk32

We're the first in the entire country on ANY television provider to get BBC America HD


(and it was not announced)


----------



## Berk32

TWC NYC


111 HD channels (+6 announced but postponed)


350 PPV-HD

411 TEAM HD

445/791 GAME-HD

461 NBATVHD******** Postponed to a later date

465 Tennis Channel HD

467 CBS College Sports HD

468 NHL Network HD

471 Big Ten HD On Demand

472 Big Ten Network HD

480 Outdoor Channel HD

481 Versus HD

482 Golf HD

651 HBO HD

652 HBO2 HD

653 HBO Family HD

654 HBO Comedy HD

655 HBO Signature HD

656 HBO Zone HD

657 HBO Latino HD

658 CineMax HD

659 MoreMax HD

660 ActionMAX HD

661 ThrillerMAX HD

662 WMAX HD

663 @MAX HD

664 5StarMAX HD

665 OuterMAX HD

666 Showtime HD

667 Showtime 2 HD

668 ShowCase HD

669 Showtime Extreme HD

674 TMC HD

675 TMCxtra HD

676 Starz HD

677 Starz Edge HD

678 Starz Kids & Family HD

681 Starz Comedy HD

682 Encore HD

684 Chiller HD******** Postponed to a later date

685 BBC America HD

686 Crime and Investigation HD

687 Live Well HD (WABC 7.2)

689 Style HD

691 Fuse HD

692 G4 HD

699 Showcase On Demand HD

700 Movies On Demand HD

701 NY1 HD

702 WCBS (CBS) HD

703 TNT HD

704 WNBC (NBC) HD

705 WNYW (FOX) HD

706 Nickelodeon HD******** Postponed to a later date

707 WABC (ABC) HD

708 TBS HD

709 WWOR (My Network TV) HD

710 FX HD

711 WPIX (The CW) HD

713 WNET (PBS) HD

714 MSNBC HD

715 CNBC HD

716 USA HD

717 Syfy HD

718 Bravo HD

720 Palladia HD

723 Investigation Discovery HD******** Postponed to a later date

724 E! HD

726 SNY HD

727 MSG HD

728 ESPN HD

729 ESPN2 HD

731 WPXN (iON) HD

733 QVC HD

734 Universal HD

736 Spike HD******** Postponed to a later date

738 ABC Family HD

739 HSN HD

740 History Channel HD

743 Fox Business News HD

744 Fox News HD

746 A&E HD

747 WNJU (Telemundo) HD

748 MSG+ HD

749 Disney HD

750 Food Network HD

752 The Learning Channel HD

753 YES HD

754 AMC HD

758 Headline News HD

759 WE HD

760 Disney XD HD

761 Cartoon Network HD

762 Lifetime HD********Postponed (again) to a later date

763 Biography HD

764 HGTV HD

765 National Geographic HD

766 Discovery HD

767 HD Theater

768 Planet Green HD

772 Weather Channel HD

774 Speed HD

775 Science Channel HD

778 CNN HD

780 Lifetime Movie Network HD

781 IFC HD

782 TCM HD

783 MLB Network HD

784 Hallmark Movie Channel HD

786 Animal Planet HD

787 MavTV HD

788 Travel Channel HD

790 TV One HD

792 ESPNews HD

793 ESPNU HD

794 Smithsonian HD On Demand

795 Smithsonian HD

796 MGM HD


----------



## Digiti




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TravKoolBreeze* /forum/post/17025014
> 
> 
> Well 4 of 5 HD channels are brodcasting. Big Ten HD on Demand has the call cs screen. I wonder how long before someone knows that Big Ten HDoD is also avaible to the HDxtra people.



I have the HDxtra package and I am receiving the call cs screen on channel 471 as well. I called TWC and the csr told me this is not available on navigatored SA 8300HD boxes and that I will have to upgrade to a newer DVR like the Samsung 3090 to receive it?? Also the "start over" problem that I have supposedly was sent to their IT dept for a solution. What gives here?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Digiti* /forum/post/17026054
> 
> 
> I have the HDxtra package and I am receiving the call cs screen on channel 471 as well. I called TWC and the csr told me this is not available on navigatored SA 8300HD boxes and that I will have to upgrade to a newer DVR like the Samsung 3090 to receive it??



They're clueless


(When they added NHL Network a little while back, it was not available for many for a week or so - so this has happened before)


----------



## Berk32

Odd - in the analog lineup - ch 4 is gone (now just a black screen....)


Also, from the changes announced last month - they did not shift QVC to ch 60 (HSN is still there, even though they were supposed to remove it a very long time ago)


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Oh, FWIW I got the phone call notice on my screen last night.


When I got the TWC phone last fall, they kept saying one could access a call log on their website. For several months I tried but it always was blank. Now I see an incoming call log on the TV which is cool. Maybe the website now works??? Anyone?


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17025907
> 
> 
> there were far more "scheduled to be recorded" than I had ever seen before. Putzed around and here's just one example... I had about half a dozen Weeds in the schedule... all for the last one I saw Monday. All seemed to have been tagged "new." When I was finally able to see all in the schedule, only SOME of those "new" shows were scheduled for recordings and at some point they finally did drop the "new" designation.



Yes this does seem like a major bug in Navigator and I've been seeing the same thing. Best way to get around it -- cancel the recurring recording and reschedule it for the actual NEW showing and tell it to record ONLY AT THE TIME you've selected. That gets rid of *nearly* all duplicate NEW recordings. Doesn't work 100%, but helps a lot.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17025907
> 
> 
> Another thing that pisses me off... I was watching something and it was set to record something on another channel. I paused the "live" broadcast to go get something to drink. When I came back, it had switched to the show that was recording, killing the first several minutes of what I had paused. NEVER happened in passport. Do not like that.



Yes, I've noticed that Navigator doesn't do as good of a job of warning you when it's going to change channels to record something.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17025907
> 
> 
> Not happy that al the functionality I had with the 2 buffers in Passport are no longer... it seems it's there to pause live and for ONLY that purpose.



Actually, I've found one thing that Navigator does in relation to the buffers that I do like a lot -- I noticed that if you're watching something and don't have the PIP up and aren't recording anything and change the channel, it will actually put the channel you WERE watching on the 2nd buffer. This has (and will) save my butt from the occasional "whoops -- I was watching something and accidentally brushed the remote, changing the channel"! Check it out the next time you mistakenly change the channel from something you were watching that was buffered but not quite live!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17025907
> 
> 
> I seemed to get series listings for shows that do not have any current broadcasts, contrary to what I had heard.



Same here. Though it did mistakenly think I wanted to tape every showing of the movie "Big" instead of the show "Big Love" (which is not current). Ha! Can't correct it until Big Love comes back into season though. 



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17025907
> 
> 
> Odd one, I saw that my series schedules for BBC shows list 811 as the channel. When I watched a recorded show, it said it had come from 811. Curious ab out this... could it be 811 is the digital channel and 106 the analog?



Nope, I think the 800s are the "international" tier. But 106 and 811 share the same QAM so it's just a mapping. You can record from or watch either.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17025907
> 
> 
> Like I had planned, I'll live with this for a while. Getting a 320G Samsung or doing a drive swap sure seems like a very good move to make... although I'd also have to re-do all series from scratch. Based on what folks are saying about getting the 320 from TWC, it SEEMS like that may be the norm going forward (I hope).



Or get an external E-Sata! Works (for now) flawlessly!!!


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17025964
> 
> 
> WOW times a squzillion time! Don't think they announced it, but I am VERY happy for it.



That is HUGE NEWS! Awesome. Now the only thing I wonder is why TWC doesn't carry the BBC International News channel (or whatever it's called). I've seen it when traveling, in hotels, etc., and noticed it's part of the FIOS package. Clearly they're on good terms with BBC-America.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17025964
> 
> 
> That being said, I just don't think there's any other HD that I really pine for...



Well, other than the hugely lamented HDNets which were removed from our cold dead hands







, I still wish we had Comedy Central HD. Not that they have a TON of HD content on there, but we've got MANY "HD" channels that don't have a ton (or any?) HD content on them.


----------



## coreynyc

Well it seems that Headline News HD is a waste of bandwith, nothing in HD on the station...like NY1


Also, I am getting a black screen on HSN HD


----------



## lee7n

What's the latest on NFL network? Are we ever going to get it? There is also something called NFL Redzone coming out

http://www.engadgethd.com/2009/08/16...-seen-by-most/


----------



## TravKoolBreeze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/17026358
> 
> 
> That is HUGE NEWS! Awesome. Now the only thing I wonder is why TWC doesn't carry the BBC International News channel (or whatever it's called). I've seen it when traveling, in hotels, etc., and noticed it's part of the FIOS package. Clearly they're on good terms with BBC-America.



IF I remember correctly, I think BBC America HD is distributed by Discovery Communications. If this is true, then maybe Discovery decided to swap ID for BBC-A or TWC asked for it at the last moment.


As for BBC World News, I too would like to see them. I think Cablevision also has the channel. I wouldn't mine adding BBC World News & Al J-E to TWC to complement CCTV, Russia Today, and CNNi.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TravKoolBreeze* /forum/post/17026941
> 
> 
> IF I remember correctly, I think BBC America HD is distributed by Discovery Communications. If this is true, then maybe Discovery decided to swap ID for BBC-A or TWC asked for it at the last moment.



Yes, BBC-America is distributed by Discovery...


That makes sense...


----------



## TravKoolBreeze

Does anyone know if ID is in HD? Maybe we can start to understand how BBC-A HD got to our system first until either BBC-A or Discovery releases some kind of statement.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TravKoolBreeze* /forum/post/17027088
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if ID is in HD? Maybe we can start to understand how BBC-A HD got to our system first until either BBC-A or Discovery releases some kind of statement.



Seems we were supposed to be the first to get it.


----------



## dad1153




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/17025993
> 
> 
> We're the first in the entire country on ANY television provider to get BBC America HD
> 
> 
> (and it was not announced)



From Fredfa's "Hot Off The Press" thread at the 'HDTV Programming' page:

*HDTV Notes*
*BBC America HD Launches in NYC on TWC*

By Kent Gibbons, *Multichannel News* - August 19th, 2009


BBC America says it has signed a Time Warner Cable distribution pact, with New York City the first region adding the channel. It goes on the system today, on channel 685. More details to come but wanted to get the news out to hopefully calm the legions of fans disappointed when the channel went unseen during the July launch week which featured such sci-fi HD treats as Torchwood: Children of Earth and Doctor Who: Planet of the Dead. The launch is a late addition to the raft of upcoming Big Apple lineup changes we reported on last month. They take effect today.


The channel launch date announcement came only about seven weeks before the planned launch, so it's been a logistical challenge for the folks at BBC America to line up launches. The short window was at least partly a factor of dealing with the U.K. schedulers on shows such as Torchwood. But New York City is a good place to start.

http://www.multichannel.com/blog/My_...NYC_on_TWC.php


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/17026339
> 
> 
> Yes this does seem like a major bug in Navigator and I've been seeing the same thing. Best way to get around it -- cancel the recurring recording and reschedule it for the actual NEW showing and tell it to record ONLY AT THE TIME you've selected. That gets rid of *nearly* all duplicate NEW recordings. Doesn't work 100%, but helps a lot.



Seems like a major bug to me as it COULD lead to folks having previously recorded stuff deleted. But, it didn't have ALL the ones marked New on the scheduled list, so I thought it MAY be an anomaly... but given what you say, looks like something I'll have to deal with.


I think that is one of the options for series recordings, my guess is it has only the original time when it was first set up.



> Quote:
> Yes, I've noticed that Navigator doesn't do as good of a job of warning you when it's going to change channels to record something.



Actually, Passport did have a bug... a cancelled show that also was a series COIULD start recording and be switched to if another recording was going on.




> Quote:
> Actually, I've found one thing that Navigator does in relation to the buffers that I do like a lot -- I noticed that if you're watching something and don't have the PIP up and aren't recording anything and change the channel, it will actually put the channel you WERE watching on the 2nd buffer. This has (and will) save my butt from the occasional "whoops -- I was watching something and accidentally brushed the remote, changing the channel"! Check it out the next time you mistakenly change the channel from something you were watching that was buffered but not quite live!



Actually, I think I noticed that last night. I like and dislike the no buffering when off... on one hand I don't have to fuss for 15-20 seconds as I fall asleep setting non-buffering channels, but all the other things I DID use frequently annoy me.



> Quote:
> Same here. Though it did mistakenly think I wanted to tape every showing of the movie "Big" instead of the show "Big Love" (which is not current). Ha! Can't correct it until Big Love comes back into season though.





> Quote:
> Nope, I think the 800s are the "international" tier. But 106 and 811 share the same QAM so it's just a mapping. You can record from or watch either.



I had to check becaause I had this impression that 800 and up with Spanish versions... which I guess is more for the 900s.



> Quote:
> Or get an external E-Sata! Works (for now) flawlessly!!!



It's looking like maybe the TNT glitching may be more hardware than software, so it's likely in the next month or so I may go for the 3090.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/17027333
> 
> 
> Seems we were supposed to be the first to get it.



Being the size of market we are, I'm surprised so many times we seems to be closer to last than first.


BBC-A HD seems to be real OAR, I just flipped on the set to double check something and saw it had a image with HD looking resolution BUT had very thin side pillars. I remember a post saying they used a somewhat non-standard HD resolution of 1440 wide.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17027689
> 
> 
> Seems like a major bug to me as it COULD lead to folks having previously recorded stuff deleted. But, it didn't have ALL the ones marked New on the scheduled list, so I thought it MAY be an anomaly... but given what you say, looks like something I'll have to deal with.
> 
> 
> I think that is one of the options for series recordings, my guess is it has only the original time when it was first set up.



Yeah, this is a pretty well documented bug at this point. Really a bug with the guide which, if you look closely, OFTEN marks shows as "NEW" which are not. So it's not really your series recording which is messed up, but the guide. And I noticed that Series recordings that transferred over from Passport didn't necessarily come over with their settings 100% correct. Stuff that I had set to record a particular-timed setting in Passport didn't necessarily come over with the same time-slot setting to Navigator.


I have dealt with this problem pretty swiftly by telling to to only record NEW episodes of the 11pm showing of The Daily Show, for example. (The 11pm showing was marked as new, as was the 1AM showing AND the mid-afternoon showing and all were getting scheduled to record). Same thing happened with all of the HBO shows I had scheduled (True Blood, Entourage, Hung) and the Showtime shows (Weeds, Nurse Jackie) because they show over and over again, all marked as "NEW". Now the only time I get duplications is when they show in the same time slot as the initial showing. An annoying work-around for sure, but it suffices for now.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17027742
> 
> 
> Being the size of market we are, I'm surprised so many times we seems to be closer to last than first.
> 
> 
> BBC-A HD seems to be real OAR, I just flipped on the set to double check something and saw it had a image with HD looking resolution BUT had very thin side pillars. I remember a post saying they used a somewhat non-standard HD resolution of 1440 wide.



British TV has always had a slightly different aspect ratio than American. Any British SD TV shows which don't have some sort of black bars on them have been stretched/cropped very slightly. Doesn't surprise me that their widescreen ratios are a bit off too. Glad that they are using pillars instead of slightly stretching/cropping the picture that I would normally expect a broadcaster to do.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/17027769
> 
> 
> Yeah, this is a pretty well documented bug at this point. Really a bug with the guide which, if you look closely, OFTEN marks shows as "NEW" which are not. So it's not really your series recording which is messed up, but the guide. And I noticed that Series recordings that transferred over from Passport didn't necessarily come over with their settings 100% correct. Stuff that I had set to record a particular-timed setting in Passport didn't necessarily come over with the same time-slot setting to Navigator.
> 
> 
> I have dealt with this problem pretty swiftly by telling to to only record NEW episodes of the 11pm showing of The Daily Show, for example. (The 11pm showing was marked as new, as was the 1AM showing AND the mid-afternoon showing and all were getting scheduled to record). Same thing happened with all of the HBO shows I had scheduled (True Blood, Entourage, Hung) and the Showtime shows (Weeds, Nurse Jackie) because they show over and over again, all marked as "NEW". Now the only time I get duplications is when they show in the same time slot as the initial showing. An annoying work-around for sure, but it suffices for now.



Ya know what? I think this was done on purpose and isn't a bug.


Very often (especially Sunday nights) i can have 3 shows that air at the same time, and I'd like to regularly record the later showing of one of them (for example - True Blood at 11:30pm instead of 9pm)


The only problem is that we should also be able to select the day to record (or daily/weekdays/etc) - which we were able to do on Passport)


Although so far i haven't encountered a show that airs at the same time on the same channel on different days (Entourage does air at the same time on another day, but on another HBO)


----------



## ronross

Does anyone know of a website that will allow me to set up keyword agents that will email me when an appropriate show is scheduled? I want to replicate the Passport keyword series I lost with Navigator. Thank you.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/17027769
> 
> 
> Yeah, this is a pretty well documented bug at this point. Really a bug with the guide which, if you look closely, OFTEN marks shows as "NEW" which are not. So it's not really your series recording which is messed up, but the guide. And I noticed that Series recordings that transferred over from Passport didn't necessarily come over with their settings 100% correct. Stuff that I had set to record a particular-timed setting in Passport didn't necessarily come over with the same time-slot setting to Navigator.
> 
> 
> I have dealt with this problem pretty swiftly by telling to to only record NEW episodes of the 11pm showing of The Daily Show, for example. (The 11pm showing was marked as new, as was the 1AM showing AND the mid-afternoon showing and all were getting scheduled to record). Same thing happened with all of the HBO shows I had scheduled (True Blood, Entourage, Hung) and the Showtime shows (Weeds, Nurse Jackie) because they show over and over again, all marked as "NEW". Now the only time I get duplications is when they show in the same time slot as the initial showing. An annoying work-around for sure, but it suffices for now.



Yes I do know the issue largely lies with crap data. BUT, this was NOT the case with Passport. It AND MDN carry the TVGuide logo, so it SHOULD be safe to assume they have a single source of data. Obviously not... and it sure a **** looks like the "Passport" data was better.


Even so, the responsibility is 100% with TWC no matter what. If thney have to, thjey should work the data over.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/17027896
> 
> 
> Ya know what? I think this was done on purpose and isn't a bug.



Well, clearly the 2nd showing of a show should not be marked as "NEW" otherwise why would I select "Record only New" as an option?


You could do what you want if you just tell it to do a series recording on the 11:30 showing and tell it to record 11:30 showings only....


Scott


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/17027993
> 
> 
> Well, clearly the 2nd showing of a show should not be marked as "NEW" otherwise why would I select "Record only New" as an option?
> 
> 
> You could do what you want if you just tell it to do a series recording on the 11:30 showing and tell it to record 11:30 showings only....
> 
> 
> Scott



but i wouldn't want to record reruns at that time.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17027957
> 
> 
> Yes I do know the issue largely lies with crap data. BUT, this was NOT the case with Passport. It AND MDN carry the TVGuide logo, so it SHOULD be safe to assume they have a single source of data. Obviously not... and it sure a **** looks like the "Passport" data was better.
> 
> 
> Even so, the responsibility is 100% with TWC no matter what. If thney have to, thjey should work the data over.



Oh agree with you here -- I think it's not the guide DATA that is messed up, but the guide application that reads the data is somehow interpreting later showings of programs as "NEW".


Have you guys also noticed that the guide data for Navigator is FAR less thorough than what was in Passport? The program descriptions are a LOT shorter, and for movies they do not list all of the actors at the end of the description (instead they list at most one or 2 in parenthesis in the film description). They also do not list the film director (which Passport used to have) or the genre of the show (or film) -- i.e. "action/adventure", "comedy", etc.....And in Passport it used to tell you the exact length of the movie (i.e. 93 minutes) but now it just tells you the length of time that is blocked out for the show in the guide (so if the movie is 93 minutes and it has 2 hours blocked out in the guide, it still says it's 2 hours long). And, as I pointed out before, it doesn't tell you whether the program is flagged in the guide as being an HD show or not. Of course some channels (TNT-HD) mark all of their shows as being in Hi-Def regardless of whether they're HD or not, but some channels actually provide good data as to whether a show is in true HD or not.


Also, to add to this, for shows that transferred over from Passport and had much longer program descriptions, you'll notice that the descriptions got truncated when you got Navigatored.


All minor things, but added up, makes for a huge loss of data that we used to have access to. I almost need to keep a web browser with IMDB open next to my TV to find out more info about the movies that are available! For me, sometimes just seeing a good director listed is enough to get me to record a movie....and now I don't have access to that info in the guide....


Scott


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/17027896
> 
> 
> Ya know what? I think this was done on purpose and isn't a bug.
> 
> 
> Very often (especially Sunday nights) i can have 3 shows that air at the same time, and I'd like to regularly record the later showing of one of them (for example - True Blood at 11:30pm instead of 9pm)
> 
> 
> The only problem is that we should also be able to select the day to record (or daily/weekdays/etc) - which we were able to do on Passport)
> 
> 
> Although so far i haven't encountered a show that airs at the same time on the same channel on different days (Entourage does air at the same time on another day, but on another HBO)



Surprised you'd say that... it's totally a nasty bug. Intentional that they schedule 5-6 repeats of the same show? That means you'll be getting lots of deleted already recorded stuff to make room for... repeats. 5 repeats of 2 one hour shows takes up more than half the HDD.


It ain't rocket science to provide an ability to set date, time and channel for series recordings... any real software developer would think this is a minimum. Keep in mind we are all paying 11 bucks a month for this crap software.


That being said, I did see some Weeds scheduled that happened on a different channel than the original one. Like Scott suggested, maybe setting the time may help... and maybe an old Passport trick where you set up the 11:30 PM version AS the primary one. Maybe it will then lock to 11:30 and ignore 10... then again with what I have seen so far, probably not.


The bottom line is that I have to have to have a 10-20 minutes session each day to make sure it doesn't schedule so many repeats that it starts deleting shows!


----------



## HDOrlando

I am a Bright House Orlando subscriber and keep track of this list as BH piggybacks on your deals.


We are getting NBA TV HD on Sep 5 along with WGN America Hd then.


I do not see WGN on the list and that is first channel BH systems have gotten before you guys.


Two questions:


1) I heard you were getting Sleuth HD when it launches with Chiller? This true?


2) Ay word if your getting any other Viacoms like Comedy Central and the music channels when you get Spike and Nick?


I do envy you guys on the amount of channels plus having GSN and Boomerang although there are no Viacoms besides Palladia and your still in the NFL Network bind because of the greedy NFL.


Great thread though guys.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17012638
> 
> 
> We've seen/heard this before... in most cases it turns out ti acts like it will work, but in practice is doesn't.



huh...interesting. I'll see if I can record more HD content and push it over the 50% limit. That's how much the capacity "increased" so we'll see.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17028109
> 
> 
> The bottom line is that I have to have to have a 10-20 minutes session each day to make sure it doesn't schedule so many repeats that it starts deleting shows!



Same here. I ALWAYS ALWAYS have to check each day to make sure it's set to record the right stuff. Hardly "set it and forget it" at this point, which is what at DVR should be.


Riverside -- the solution is to set each of your recordings to save until you delete them (and get an external drive, of course!). I've never used the "auto delete" function. When my drives are full, nothing else is going to record until I make space.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/17028054
> 
> 
> Oh agree with you here -- I think it's not the guide DATA that is messed up, but the guide application that reads the data is somehow interpreting later showings of programs as "NEW".
> 
> 
> Have you guys also noticed that the guide data for Navigator is FAR less thorough than what was in Passport? The program descriptions are a LOT shorter, and for movies they do not list all of the actors at the end of the description (instead they list at most one or 2 in parenthesis in the film description). They also do not list the film director (which Passport used to have) or the genre of the show (or film) -- i.e. "action/adventure", "comedy", etc.....And in Passport it used to tell you the exact length of the movie (i.e. 93 minutes) but now it just tells you the length of time that is blocked out for the show in the guide (so if the movie is 93 minutes and it has 2 hours blocked out in the guide, it still says it's 2 hours long). And, as I pointed out before, it doesn't tell you whether the program is flagged in the guide as being an HD show or not. Of course some channels (TNT-HD) mark all of their shows as being in Hi-Def regardless of whether they're HD or not, but some channels actually provide good data as to whether a show is in true HD or not.
> 
> 
> Also, to add to this, for shows that transferred over from Passport and had much longer program descriptions, you'll notice that the descriptions got truncated when you got Navigatored.
> 
> 
> All minor things, but added up, makes for a huge loss of data that we used to have access to. I almost need to keep a web browser with IMDB open next to my TV to find out more info about the movies that are available! For me, sometimes just seeing a good director listed is enough to get me to record a movie....and now I don't have access to that info in the guide....
> 
> 
> Scott



Yes I noticed that, but gotta say I'd rather have almost blank descriptions (for movies) than some of the other functionality bugs. Uh, how about season and episode data? I see some of the VOD HD actually have season/episode data (S1_E3) that SHOULD be part of every episodic show!


That being said, this was always a Craptigator complaint and I've read numerous times it will be fixed in time for the 2045 season.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/17028138
> 
> 
> huh...interesting. I'll see if I can record more HD content and push it over the 50% limit. That's how much the capacity "increased" so we'll see.



I think that the issue (and we don't have this on MDN) is that there is a strange "sleep" function that causes the DVR to put the drives to sleep at 3AM or something. And when it "wakes" them back up the next time you turn the DVR back on, it doesn't properly wake up the external drive.


Or at least that's how I understand it....


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17028109
> 
> 
> Surprised you'd say that... it's totally a nasty bug. Intentional that they schedule 5-6 repeats of the same show? That means you'll be getting lots of deleted already recorded stuff to make room for... repeats. 5 repeats of 2 one hour shows takes up more than half the HDD.
> 
> 
> It ain't rocket science to provide an ability to set date, time and channel for series recordings... any real software developer would think this is a minimum. Keep in mind we are all paying 11 bucks a month for this crap software.
> 
> 
> That being said, I did see some Weeds scheduled that happened on a different channel than the original one. Like Scott suggested, maybe setting the time may help... and maybe an old Passport trick where you set up the 11:30 PM version AS the primary one. Maybe it will then lock to 11:30 and ignore 10... then again with what I have seen so far, probably not.
> 
> 
> The bottom line is that I have to have to have a 10-20 minutes session each day to make sure it doesn't schedule so many repeats that it starts deleting shows!



We've already established that you should be setting the time with the series recording.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/17028124
> 
> 
> 1) I heard you were getting Sleuth HD when it launches with Chiller? This true?
> 
> 
> 2) Ay word if your getting any other Viacoms like Comedy Central and the music channels when you get Spike and Nick?



Pretty sure we were told we'd get them on 12/18/08. Then postponed indefinitely... don't really care except I think Scott B. wants CC...


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/17028124
> 
> 
> 1) I heard you were getting Sleuth HD when it launches with Chiller? This true?
> 
> 
> 2) Ay word if your getting any other Viacoms like Comedy Central and the music channels when you get Spike and Nick?



1) Chiller is basically dead (to us) - we don't even have the SD channel anymore.

Sleuth HD was announced back in December, then nothing happens. So we really don't know for sure.


2) Still no word on the Viacom channels.... kinda surprised


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/17028172
> 
> 
> We've already established that you should be setting the time with the series recording.



Yes indeed I read Scott's suggestion half an hour ago! Given that Weeds was only supposed to be recorded on SHO HD and got scheduled of a secondary channel leaves me with serious doubt if this will or won't work.


And forgive me, but the burden should not be on any of our shoulders when we are paying 11 bucks/month for the service. Nor when I hear it's my responsibility to correct their frakups!


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17028250
> 
> 
> Yes indeed I read Scott's suggestion half an hour ago! Given that Weeds was only supposed to be recorded on SHO HD and got scheduled of a secondary channel leaves me with serious doubt if this will or won't work.
> 
> 
> And forgive me, but the burden should not be on any of our shoulders when we are paying 11 bucks/month for the service. Nor when I hear it's my responsibility to correct their frakups!



I'll try again.


You are calling this issue that everything is labled NEW to be a bug


I don't believe it is a bug.


Its just not a well implemented way of being able to record a 2nd (or 3rd) airing of a show instead of the first.



Cable networks are probably purposely labeling their initial repeat airings as NEW so that people are aware that the episode is repeated throughout the week (which is very useful for the situation I described before)


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/17026339
> 
> 
> Yes this does seem like a major bug in Navigator and I've been seeing the same thing. Best way to get around it -- cancel the recurring recording and reschedule it for the actual NEW showing and tell it to record ONLY AT THE TIME you've selected. That gets rid of *nearly* all duplicate NEW recordings. Doesn't work 100%, but helps a lot.



But it creates a bigger (for me) problem. If the show you're recording changes timeslots, you miss it entirely -- if you're not paying attention, maybe for multiple episodes. I'd rather delete the extra duplicates than risk missing the show entirely. Of course, most of all, I'd rather they fix the guide/navigator interaction.


-barry


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Chiller is basically dead (to us) - we don't even have the SD channel anymore.
> 
> Sleuth HD was announced back in December, then nothing happens. So we really don't know for sure.



Why was Chiller dropped in your area? Was this without warning?


Jack


----------



## ANGEL 35











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andgarden* /forum/post/17025811
> 
> 
> BBCHD is a nice surprise.



I get a message to call TWC to get this channel







Any one else??


----------



## TravKoolBreeze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/17028216
> 
> 
> 1) Chiller is basically dead (to us) - we don't even have the SD channel anymore.
> 
> Sleuth HD was announced back in December, then nothing happens. So we really don't know for sure.



Lifetime was another of the Dec Delay Defenders (I know, not clever) and just got redelayed. HSN also a triple D and was just added today. So it just depends. Who knows is Chiller is going HD. Also, I thought it was sleuth deleted and chiller on indef. delay.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Satch Man* /forum/post/17029096
> 
> 
> Why was Chiller dropped in your area? Was this without warning?
> 
> 
> Jack





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TravKoolBreeze* /forum/post/17029412
> 
> 
> Lifetime was another of the Dec Delay Defenders (I know, not clever) and just got redelayed. HSN also a triple D and was just added today. So it just depends. Who knows is Chiller is going HD. Also, I thought it was sleuth deleted and chiller on indef. delay.



sorry - i meant sleuth... not chiller... got them confused...


----------



## adrman

Tonight "Top Chef-Las Vegas" failed to record. The 3090 record log stated "the channel was unavailable". I don't get it. I was watching another program from the dvr at the time. I just checked 718 and it came up perfectly. Is this a fault of the 3090 or Navigator?


----------



## jm4duryea




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adrman* /forum/post/17030041
> 
> 
> Tonight "Top Chef-Las Vegas" failed to record. The 3090 record log stated "the channel was unavailable". I don't get it. I was watching another program from the dvr at the time. I just checked 718 and it came up perfectly. Is this a fault of the 3090 or Navigator?



I have had that same problem occur occasionally. I have a 8300HDC, so it's not unique to the Samsung. Don't know if it's Navigator related, but I don't recall having that problem when I had Passport on my old 8300HD.


----------



## andgarden

I have had occasional and inexplicable "failed to record" instances on my HDC. I think Navigator is still buggy as hell in basic functions.


----------



## Berk32

OK - i got a new spreadhseet...


It's only accurate for the channels I can flip to... I can't check anything hidden anymore (sadly)


Plenty more room for more additions

 

twcHD 8-19-09.zip 77.60546875k . file


----------



## Adamman100




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17014993
> 
> 
> Seeing as how one of our regulars, jcalabia, has successfully swapped the internal 3090 drive for a 320, that might be an even better idea. AND we have at least one 320 from TWC that an avs'er has managed to get, things MIGHT be looking slightly better.
> 
> 
> Of course, if it records an hour show in 15 segments, who the frak cares!



Well, I held onto my 8300HD for as long as possible to keep passport, but now that I've been navigatored, there doesn't seem to be much point, right? My question: Is there any consensus on what TWC box to replace it with? The HDC? A Sammy?


I can pretty much request the box I want and I'm pretty sure they'll give it to me. My confidence is based on the fact that I've been suffering through dropouts and pixilation since November 08. Multiple visits and Formen have visited over the months, and all agree that its a signal problem that they just can't track down. It got so bad that TWC has been crediting me about a third of my bill for months. I like the savings, but I'd like things to work.


So if anyone can help me pick a TWC HD-DVR I'd be grateful.


...and if you are in Manhattan and having really bad, long-standing problems with PQ and dropouts, send me a PM and I'll tell you how I got some service and finally credits. I don't post often, but when I do I try to make it count.










Thanks!


----------



## dad1153




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Adamman100* /forum/post/17030789
> 
> 
> I don't post often...



Probably because you spend every waking hour lamenting that back in 2006 you went with a 40" JVC FN97 LCD instead of a bigger-sized (47") name brand HDTV that actually does 1080p instead of "only" 1080i...







I kid, I kid because I love.


----------



## margoba

Now that we're fully in the new world of Navigator, is there a consensus best non-DVR box? A friend has an old box (she doesn't know which one), and she says it's unbearably slow now that it's been Navigatored.


-barry


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/17029114
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get a message to call TWC to get this channel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any one else??



my channel is working


----------



## TravKoolBreeze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/17026096
> 
> 
> They're clueless
> 
> 
> (When they added NHL Network a little while back, it was not available for many for a week or so - so this has happened before)



It took us a while in N Manhattan before we got NHL Network HD to work, which was I think 3 to 4 months. I really hope Big Ten HDoD doesn't take that long.


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Adamman100* /forum/post/17030789
> 
> 
> Well, I held onto my 8300HD for as long as possible to keep passport, but now that I've been navigatored, there doesn't seem to be much point, right? My question: Is there any consensus on what TWC box to replace it with? The HDC? A Sammy?
> 
> 
> I can pretty much request the box I want and I'm pretty sure they'll give it to me. My confidence is based on the fact that I've been suffering through dropouts and pixilation since November 08. Multiple visits and Formen have visited over the months, and all agree that its a signal problem that they just can't track down. It got so bad that TWC has been crediting me about a third of my bill for months. I like the savings, but I'd like things to work.
> 
> 
> So if anyone can help me pick a TWC HD-DVR I'd be grateful.
> 
> 
> ...and if you are in Manhattan and having really bad, long-standing problems with PQ and dropouts, send me a PM and I'll tell you how I got some service and finally credits. I don't post often, but when I do I try to make it count.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



If this is a signal and line problem, sadly, I don't think a new box is going to do much good.


The advice that I give to people for service calls to have you line and signal strength checked and your drop pole line replaced. However, when you call, you should request an In-House Technician and not an Independent Contractor. The IHT seem to be more competent and at times really good. They should be able to replace the line-drop. (The wire that goes from your drop pole to your residence if signals are bad.) The independent contractors are CLUELESS in this area, and will probably just replace your box.


It seems to me that a newer box is not going to improve bad wiring if signals remain weak inside or outside the home. Has their been an official explanation as to what it is in Manhattan that is causing these issues? My suspicions would be old wiring in several apartment complexes that could be the source of these problems. I'll bet 80% or more of this issue is TWC related.


There's safety in numbers so if you are having problems with cable reception, just keep calling and calling to get them to check the signal strength and wiring. I think the, "It's nothing we can do" is B.S! See if there's "nothing they can do" if you tell them you are thinking of changing to another provider if your service quality does not improve.


Jack


----------



## ANGEL 35











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/17031005
> 
> 
> my channel is working



Icalled TWC it is now working














And looking good. I have the Samsung 3090HD


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adrman* /forum/post/17030041
> 
> 
> Tonight "Top Chef-Las Vegas" failed to record. The 3090 record log stated "the channel was unavailable". I don't get it. I was watching another program from the dvr at the time. I just checked 718 and it came up perfectly. Is this a fault of the 3090 or Navigator?



716, 717, and 718 have more than once gone to gray screens for me. I've seen that "condition" last for 10 minutes to almost an hour. I think there were two incidents I've specifically seen (obviously only when I am watching something on any of those 3 channels). Berk has confirmed they all resided on the same QAM frequency.


This COULD be what happened to you.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Turns out my issue with multiple recordings of the same show over and over appears to be tied to 4 shows, 2 HBO, 2 SHO. Weeds, Nurse Jackie, Hung & Entourage. Sat down to follow Scott's suggestion to set a specific time, but that whole process took almost 40 minutes. Part of it was because I probably hit one VERY slow(as in substantially slower than Passport) part of the UIt... using the day ahead buttons to skip to the next day. Part of it was the loss of being able to quickly see all instances of a show that we had in Passport (yeah you CAN do it, but it takes a LOT longer to get to the same place)that we do not have in Craptigator. Part was due to such frak-ups as I first delete (for example) the Entourage series recording, go to it's Sunday premiere and set it as a series with 10:30 as the time. Who, now I get a ton of HBOlat ones... so I see it has done a series for both the english and spanish HBO channels. Delete the HBOLat series... oh crap, booth are now gone, so it's back to scratch.


This pathetic excuse for software should embarrass the hell out of someone at TWC. BUT, as long as their top execs pull in their million dollar bonuses, why should they give a crap. And I'll TRY to not repeat this sentiment!


Trying to be more positive, can we coax anyone to try an internal drive swap on the 3090? We seem to have had successes in CA and FLA, but given how different the same thing can be division by division, I can't contemplate this until I know for sure someone (and I discount one single post b y a non-regular who claims he did it and disappears) in NYC has done it.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17032101
> 
> 
> Turns out my issue with multiple recordings of the same show over and over appears to be tied to 4 shows, 2 HBO, 2 SHO. Weeds, Nurse Jackie, Hung & Entourage. Sat down to follow Scott's suggestion to set a specific time, but that whole process took almost 40 minutes. Part of it was because I probably hit one VERY slow(as in substantially slower than Passport) part of the UIt... using the day ahead buttons to skip to the next day. Part of it was the loss of being able to quickly see all instances of a show that we had in Passport (yeah you CAN do it, but it takes a LOT longer to get to the same place)that we do not have in Craptigator. Part was due to such frak-ups as I first delete (for example) the Entourage series recording, go to it's Sunday premiere and set it as a series with 10:30 as the time. Who, now I get a ton of HBOlat ones... so I see it has done a series for both the english and spanish HBO channels. Delete the HBOLat series... oh crap, booth are now gone, so it's back to scratch.
> 
> 
> This pathetic excuse for software should embarrass the hell out of someone at TWC. BUT, as long as their top execs pull in their million dollar bonuses, why should they give a crap. And I'll TRY to not repeat this sentiment!
> 
> 
> Trying to be more positive, can we coax anyone to try an internal drive swap on the 3090? We seem to have had successes in CA and FLA, but given how different the same thing can be division by division, I can't contemplate this until I know for sure someone (and I discount one single post b y a non-regular who claims he did it and disappears) in NYC has done it.



OK i just tried setting up Hung from scratch - all I did was select the 10:00pm sunday show on hbo - select "record show with options" - select 10pm only - and i was all set - no multiple recordings - no hbo latino - nothing from any other hbo.


And now I did it again without selecting a time. It autmoatically only records up to 1 per day. (Hung repeats at 11)


This could be a difference between MDN and ODN....


(I do remember in my 1 day with MDN that I had a ton of extra recordings showing up for my series)


So basically - based on what I can do - if it just had a day selector (instead of time), it would be perfect - since sometimes a show can shift times (although that usually only happens on the broadcast channels - and those don't repeat anyways and don't need the time setting)


EDIT: Obviously I also selected NEW only.....


----------



## Adamman100




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Satch Man* /forum/post/17031069
> 
> 
> If this is a signal and line problem, sadly, I don't think a new box is going to do much good.
> 
> 
> The advice that I give to people for service calls to have you line and signal strength checked and your drop pole line replaced. However, when you call, you should request an In-House Technician and not an Independent Contractor. The IHT seem to be more competent and at times really good. They should be able to replace the line-drop. (The wire that goes from your drop pole to your residence if signals are bad.) The independent contractors are CLUELESS in this area, and will probably just replace your box.
> 
> 
> It seems to me that a newer box is not going to improve bad wiring if signals remain weak inside or outside the home. Has their been an official explanation as to what it is in Manhattan that is causing these issues? My suspicions would be old wiring in several apartment complexes that could be the source of these problems. I'll bet 80% or more of this issue is TWC related.
> 
> 
> There's safety in numbers so if you are having problems with cable reception, just keep calling and calling to get them to check the signal strength and wiring. I think the, "It's nothing we can do" is B.S! See if there's "nothing they can do" if you tell them you are thinking of changing to another provider if your service quality does not improve.
> 
> 
> Jack



Thanks for your very thorough suggestions.


I've actually been through those steps. I've been dealing with this problem since 2008. I live in a relatively new building. They have admitted to me that it is their problem and that it is affecting some users in a large area. I spoke to very senior techies and reps who shared info with me at their own risk. I'd rather not post the entire story publicly, because they have worked with me and cut about a third off my bill. (Again I'll respond to PMs from anyone who has had similar problems going back months and tell them how I got their attention at a high level.) The origins of my solution came when a member PM'd their story to me.


I, and they, agree that a new box is unlikely to solve my dropouts. But it is also unlikely to make them worse.


Switching boxes is a separate matter for me. I kept the legacy 8300HD because of the terrible reviews of Navigator. I don't think the 8300 was built with navigator in mind. Now that I have navigator, it seems like a newer box is a good idea. (Plus my hard drive is relatively empty at the moment so it isn't a bad time to switch.)


So, can anyone point me in the right direction of which HD-DVR to request?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/17032344
> 
> 
> OK i just tried setting up Hung from scratch - all I did was select the 10:00pm sunday show on hbo - select "record show with options" - select 10pm only - and i was all set - no multiple recordings - no hbo latino - nothing from any other hbo.
> 
> 
> And now I did it again without selecting a time. It autmoatically only records up to 1 per day. (Hung repeats at 11)
> 
> 
> This could be a difference between MDN and ODN....
> 
> 
> (I do remember in my 1 day with MDN that I had a ton of extra recordings showing up for my series)
> 
> 
> So basically - based on what I can do - if it just had a day selector (instead of time), it would be perfect - since sometimes a show can shift times (although that usually only happens on the broadcast channels - and those don't repeat anyways and don't need the time setting)
> 
> 
> EDIT: Obviously I also selected NEW only.....



Actually a lot of the trouble I was having was with Entourage and Weeds, less so Jackie & Hung. And I'm going to try and shut up about this issue, I've said my piece and it shouldn't need repeating; I am encouraged that Barry posted about issues right after conversion getting sorted better in subsequent weeks.


Part of it could be a ton of smallish things (like last night, I usually find something I want to watch for 20 minutes, take a shower, unpause, watch and fall asleep... so last night I go to my paused show, hit play and bingo, it starts playing from the current time AND I see there is zero buffer, never had this happen before).


Hey, there is an indicator that I can't figure out. In the "to be recorded" list, sometimes there is a green circle with a kind of cross in it to the left of the listing. At first I thought it might be to indicate the show that was kept in a conflict situation. But looking closer, that isn't it, I see it where there's no hint of a conflict.


BTW, I did a reboot and found the list of calls received got wiped out... FYI.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/17032344
> 
> 
> OK i just tried setting up Hung from scratch - all I did was select the 10:00pm sunday show on hbo - select "record show with options" - select 10pm only - and i was all set - no multiple recordings - no hbo latino - nothing from any other hbo.
> 
> 
> And now I did it again without selecting a time. It autmoatically only records up to 1 per day. (Hung repeats at 11)
> 
> 
> This could be a difference between MDN and ODN....
> 
> 
> (I do remember in my 1 day with MDN that I had a ton of extra recordings showing up for my series)
> 
> 
> So basically - based on what I can do - if it just had a day selector (instead of time), it would be perfect - since sometimes a show can shift times (although that usually only happens on the broadcast channels - and those don't repeat anyways and don't need the time setting)
> 
> 
> EDIT: Obviously I also selected NEW only.....



This is exactly what I do on ODN and I do not get multiples, you must record series with options to not get multiple recordings of the same show


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17032676
> 
> 
> Actually a lot of the trouble I was having was with Entourage and Weeds, less so Jackie & Hung. And I'm going to try and shut up about this issue, I've said my piece and it shouldn't need repeating; I am encouraged that Barry posted about issues right after conversion getting sorted better in subsequent weeks.
> 
> 
> Part of it could be a ton of smallish things (like last night, I usually find something I want to watch for 20 minutes, take a shower, unpause, watch and fall asleep... so last night I go to my paused show, hit play and bingo, it starts playing from the current time AND I see there is zero buffer, never had this happen before).
> 
> 
> Hey, there is an indicator that I can't figure out. In the "to be recorded" list, sometimes there is a green circle with a kind of cross in it to the left of the listing. At first I thought it might be to indicate the show that was kept in a conflict situation. But looking closer, that isn't it, I see it where there's no hint of a conflict.
> 
> 
> BTW, I did a reboot and found the list of calls received got wiped out... FYI.



The green indicator means that show is on save until manually deleted, probably you set it to keep all episodes


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Adamman100* /forum/post/17032479
> 
> 
> So, can anyone point me in the right direction of which HD-DVR to request?



Given that someone actually got a 320G drive 3090, and we have 2 credible reports of swapping the 160 for a 320, I'd say the 3090 is probably the better choice. It is a new design and I believe has more RAM, but those factors may not play much a real role given the abysmal state of TWCs software.


----------



## king of k1ngs

anyone else's tv go black in Manhattan and lose service? If you call the number they give you on the screen it says that they are updating stuff right now.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *king of k1ngs* /forum/post/17032734
> 
> 
> anyone else's tv go black in Manhattan and lose service? If you call the number they give you on the screen it says that they are updating stuff right now.



No every thing working fine.What part of Manhattan are you in???


----------



## king of k1ngs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/17032866
> 
> 
> No every thing working fine.What part of Manhattan are you in???



S. Manhattan on the lower east side


----------



## Adamman100

Midtown West is okay.


----------



## Gooddog

News from north of the City, I was Navigated this morning in Orange County. No notice from TWC.


----------



## king of k1ngs

the cable boxes just keep rebooting but never go on. when i first called they said it was gonna be from 10:00-12PM but now they say that it is gonna take longer.


----------



## TravKoolBreeze

I just noticed that the CNNi channel guide is finally right. Of all the time I had an ODN box, the programming guide was horribly off for CNNi except for one week in March of this year. The Passport boxes, however, had the right guide.


----------



## eieio

Hi All: i'm in Manhattan with Time Warner cable's HD, using the Scientific Atlanta Explorer 8300HD, and only several days ago, had new software "pushed down" into my box without any warning - i suppose this is the way it always is?


almost immediately, i noticed that when i hit the swap button to swap between the 2 tuners, i.e. go from channel x on Tuner A to channel y on Tuner B, one channel always gets "stuck".


so, if i have channel 713 on Tuner A and channel 778 on Tuner B, if i changed Tuner B's channel from 778 to, say, 704, then when i hit the tuner swap button, i'd get some weird previous channel, like 778 instead of 713.


i want to distinguish between "tuner swap" function and "previous channel" channel. i programmed the two on different buttons on my Logitech remote and it was working perfectly prior to the software update.


may i ask if anyone knows what's going on with this new software? thx in advance.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eieio* /forum/post/17034384
> 
> 
> Hi All: i'm in Manhattan with Time Warner cable's HD, using the Scientific Atlanta Explorer 8300HD, and only several days ago, had new software "pushed down" into my box without any warning - i suppose this is the way it always is?
> 
> 
> almost immediately, i noticed that when i hit the swap button to swap between the 2 tuners, i.e. go from channel x on Tuner A to channel y on Tuner B, one channel always gets "stuck".
> 
> 
> so, if i have channel 713 on Tuner A and channel 778 on Tuner B, if i changed Tuner B's channel from 778 to, say, 704, then when i hit the tuner swap button, i'd get some weird previous channel, like 778 instead of 713.
> 
> 
> i want to distinguish between "tuner swap" function and "previous channel" channel. i programmed the two on different buttons on my Logitech remote and it was working perfectly prior to the software update.
> 
> 
> may i ask if anyone knows what's going on with this new software? thx in advance.



It sucks, that said, to put it simply, if you want to swap back and forth, as you did before with Passport, you have to keep the PIP window open. It still blows because you can’t pause the other tuner as before


----------



## eieio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/17034678
> 
> 
> It sucks, that said, to put it simply, if you want to swap back and forth, as you did before with Passport, you have to keep the PIP window open. It still blows because you can't pause the other tuner asd before



larry: thx do you really believe that they have DELETED this tuner swap function? why would they? that's idiotic! could it be that we simply don't know how to program it with the new software? like a yet-to-be-discovered way of doing it?


What about this "idea" or workaround?


what if we programmed the PIP Tuner Swap or PIP Channel Swap button onto the previous button that was used for tuner swap?


the Logitech remote is very programmable.


would that be a decent/good workaround?


thx in advance.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eieio* /forum/post/17034703
> 
> 
> larry: thx do you really believe that they have DELETED this tuner swap function? why would they? that's idiotic! could it be that we simply don't know how to program it with the new software? like a yet-to-be-discovered way of doing it?
> 
> 
> What about this "idea" or workaround?
> 
> 
> what if we programmed the PIP Tuner Swap or PIP Channel Swap button onto the previous button that was used for tuner swap?
> 
> 
> the Logitech remote is very programmable.
> 
> 
> would that be a decent/good workaround?
> 
> 
> thx in advance.



The swap button feature still works, however the two tuners interact differently than before with the Passport. I don’t think there is a way to program a remote as a work around.


If you are watching a channel, *without* the PIP engaged, and start changing channels, the other (unseen) tuner is actually changing. Therefore, if you swap tuners, after changing channels, then you will go back to the original channel you were watching (because when you started to change channels, you were actually changing them on the other tuner so now you are swapping back to the original tuner).


If you have the PIP screen *open on screen* and you change channels then the main screen tuner will change, as logically, it should.


----------



## eieio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/17034792
> 
> 
> The swap button feature still works, however the two tuners interact differently than before with the Passport. I don't think there is a way to program a remote as a work around.
> 
> 
> If you are watching a channel, *without* the PIP engaged, and start changing channels, the other (unseen) tuner is actually changing. Therefore, if you swap tuners, after changing channels, then you will go back to the original channel you were watching (because when you started to change channels, you were actually changing them on the other tuner so now you are swapping back to the original tuner).
> 
> 
> If you have the PIP screen *open on screen* and you change channels then the main screen tuner will change, as logically, it should.



Larry, thx again! i'm still a bit confused by all this (sent u a private message) but will attempt to test your method/explanation this evening.


may i rephrase my question please?


what would your favorite way to reprogram or re-do your programmable remote (i.e. my Logitech remote) that would most closely emulate the "old method" of swapping tuners which we liked so much?


also, what are we giving up with this "new software's" lack of ability to do this swap? i'm asking because i think it was mentioned that one can no longer use Tuner #2 to rewind? Huh??!? why would the 2nd tuner NOT record continuously?


i'm confused...as you can tell. i hope you're still up for explaining this.


thx so much in advance!


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eieio* /forum/post/17034857
> 
> 
> Larry, thx again! i'm still a bit confused by all this (sent u a private message) but will attempt to test your method/explanation this evening.
> 
> 
> may i rephrase my question please?
> 
> 
> what would your favorite way to reprogram or re-do your programmable remote (i.e. my Logitech remote) that would most closely emulate the "old method" of swapping tuners which we liked so much?
> 
> 
> also, what are we giving up with this "new software's" lack of ability to do this swap? i'm asking because i think it was mentioned that one can no longer use Tuner #2 to rewind? Huh??!? why would the 2nd tuner NOT record continuously?
> 
> 
> i'm confused...as you can tell. i hope you're still up for explaining this.
> 
> 
> thx so much in advance!



Pardon me, if I’m missing your point, or I'm not being more coherent.










Seems like some of the more knowledgeable folks aren’t on line right now. Maybe later on, someone else will chime in with better advice.


When you get home later, play around with the two tuners. Make sure you use the set top box remote, to be sure that “we’re all on the same page”.










After you have the box on for a little while, to establish a buffer, open the PIP screen and see what channel is in the box. Now start experimenting-- change the main channel. Then turn off the PIP and change the channel. Then turn the PIP back on and see what channel is now in the PIP box. Then swap out tuners. Take notice at the buffers.


The one thing that was “fixed” with this version of Navigator is that there are now buffers on the two tuners, however they cannot be paused.


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17032676
> 
> 
> Actually a lot of the trouble I was having was with Entourage and Weeds, less so Jackie & Hung. And I'm going to try and shut up about this issue, I've said my piece and it shouldn't need repeating; I am encouraged that Barry posted about issues right after conversion getting sorted better in subsequent weeks.
> 
> 
> Part of it could be a ton of smallish things (like last night, I usually find something I want to watch for 20 minutes, take a shower, unpause, watch and fall asleep... so last night I go to my paused show, hit play and bingo, it starts playing from the current time AND I see there is zero buffer, never had this happen before).
> 
> 
> Hey, there is an indicator that I can't figure out. In the "to be recorded" list, sometimes there is a green circle with a kind of cross in it to the left of the listing. At first I thought it might be to indicate the show that was kept in a conflict situation. But looking closer, that isn't it, I see it where there's no hint of a conflict.
> 
> 
> BTW, I did a reboot and found the list of calls received got wiped out... FYI.



In fact, one of the shows that I record is Weeds. In the first few days after conversion, I got multiple copies of Weeds. I just deleted the dupes while I was trying to come up with a better strategy. But, after a few days (maybe as much as a week), the dupes just stopped happening. Knock wood, I have no dupe problem right now.


I have made no changes to the series options; no channel-only, no special time slot, etc.


-barry


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/17035077
> 
> 
> In fact, one of the shows that I record is Weeds. In the first few days after conversion, I got multiple copies of Weeds. I just deleted the dupes while I was trying to come up with a better strategy. But, after a few days (maybe as much as a week), the dupes just stopped happening. Knock wood, I have no dupe problem right now.
> 
> 
> I have made no changes to the series options; no channel-only, no special time slot, etc.
> 
> 
> -barry



Maybe intentionally or accidentally, who knows why Navigator needs about a week to synchronize itself with series recordings? However, with a Passport to Navigator transition, and soon a SARA to Navigator transition, presumably, Navigator needs that 7 days of being on the box to synchronize itself with series programs in the new system. Glad to hear that it works its way out eventually.


Originally, Navigator was advertised as having a 14-day program advance in the time grid. Are there any boxes that go ahead more than 7 days? Do you currently get more days ahead on one version over the other? ODN vs. MDN?


Jack


----------



## Adamman100

After you have the box on for a little while, to establish a buffer, open the PIP screen and see what channel is in the box. Now start experimenting-- change the main channel. Then turn off the PIP and change the channel. Then turn the PIP back on and see what channel is now in the PIP box. Then swap out tuners. Take notice at the buffers.


The one thing that was fixed with this version of Navigator is that there are now buffers on the two tuners, however they cannot be paused.[/quote]


I've had the same problem. Following your experiment, I find the the second tuner immediately reverts to the last viewed channel. I'm wondering if it specific to the 8300HD.


----------



## Adamman100




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17032703
> 
> 
> Given that someone actually got a 320G drive 3090, and we have 2 credible reports of swapping the 160 for a 320, I'd say the 3090 is probably the better choice. It is a new design and I believe has more RAM, but those factors may not play much a real role given the abysmal state of TWCs software.



Thank you! I'll do some more research and report back when I get a new box. It may take a while, but we'll see.


I also have the option of switching to RCN in my building. But I think I'd like to try a new TWC box first. I haven'tdone any research yet in comparing the two companies. I'm not ready to bundle.


----------



## ANGEL 35

Has any one gone down to 23st to get a Samsung 3090 with a 320 HDD. Did you have any luck?? let us know??


----------



## peterlee

Is everyone receiving the channel guide info for BBC America HD? I have a Tivo and the channel - along with all the new and moved channels - can be watched but for BBC America HD, the Tivo guide doesn't list any program info but simply says "to be announced." The guide does list program info for the standard BBC America channel ch. 106. I"m trying to figure out if this is system-wide, an issue with Tivo's guide or just my DVR. I assume the lack of info has something to do with the unexpected and unannounced availability of the HD channel.


----------



## ILW

Yes, I am getting BBC America HD guide listings on my 8300HDC.


----------



## peterlee

ILW, thanks for letting me know. I would guess Tivo's guide provider was caught off guard that BBC America was turned on. Unless there are other Tivo users who are getting BBC America HD program info, in which case, I should be updating my machine. Thanks again.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Adamman100* /forum/post/17035203
> 
> 
> ... I'm wondering if it specific to the 8300HD.



My boxes are 8300HD, so I can’t answer that, however, I believe this is a characteristic of Navigator. Maybe someone out there with a Sammy can double-check the PIP / tuner functionality.


----------



## king of k1ngs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/17035325
> 
> 
> Has any one gone down to 23st to get a Samsung 3090 with a 320 HDD. Did you have any luck?? let us know??



I went today and got a 160GB one.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/17028138
> 
> 
> huh...interesting. I'll see if I can record more HD content and push it over the 50% limit. That's how much the capacity "increased" so we'll see.




I recorded a bunch of HD shows (Yankees games) and my list is now 75% full. So the esata (extra 160GB) is working just fine for me. I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## lem0nayde

Anyone know what happened to Lifetime HD rolling out on TWC yesterday? I was psyched that it was happening just in time for Project Runway (the only thing I've ever watched on Lifetime) and then saw tonight that it apparently didn't happen. Had to watch the premiere in SD, which looked frightfully bad...it's been so long since I've watched an SD channel...yuck!


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lem0nayde* /forum/post/17036816
> 
> 
> Anyone know what happened to Lifetime HD rolling out on TWC yesterday? I was psyched that it was happening just in time for Project Runway (the only thing I've ever watched on Lifetime) and then saw tonight that it apparently didn't happen. Had to watch the premiere in SD, which looked frightfully bad...it's been so long since I've watched an SD channel...yuck!



It disappeared from the upcoming announcement list last week... that's all we know


----------



## hvdskiprep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Satch Man* /forum/post/17003696
> 
> 
> Uggggg!
> 
> 
> Unplug the external drive and the box for at least half an hour. Than disconnect the Component or HDMI cable. After 30 minutes, reconnect everything *EXCEPT the external drive.* Leave the TV off for about 1 hour or until you see the time clock on your display. (And the clock stays in the LCD readout.) If you see the time clock on the display, turn your TV back on, you should have Navigator at that time. If you do, you will have to make the decision whether or not to have the external drive reconnected. But at least you will have a better chance on the external drive working with a successful Navigator carry over first.
> 
> *If you do not see the clock within an hour after reconnecting the cables and plugging the box back in, you will need to swap out your box.*
> 
> *OR*
> 
> 
> *If you see the clock within an hour of reconnecting the box and cables, turn your TV back on. You should have Navigator.*
> 
> 
> A normal Navigator transition with no external drives connected can take about 20-30 minutes. With an external drive about an hour depending on the capacity of the hard drive. With problems and no external drive, can still be about an hour.
> 
> 
> Jack



Have tried this to no avail. When the time comes back on the display, and I turn on the TV, I get a message that my recordings are being updated to a new format and to call customer service if it takes more than 30 minutes. This persists for about 6 minutes, then the box reboots. The box then displays "boot", followed by the dancing lines, followed by the solid lines (and if a TV is on at this point it says Mystro and fills in 5 boxes as if it is booting.) Before it hits box 5, though, it reverts to this upgrade screen. And then the whole thing happens again.


This happens with TV connected and without, with external drive connected, and without. Any suggestions?


Thanks


----------



## tonytapes

Is TWC offering any new non-DVR HD boxes that have HDMI. I've had the Samsung H3050 for a while and its terrible, but was my only option.


----------



## acmebrand




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *king of k1ngs* /forum/post/17036461
> 
> 
> I went today and got a 160GB one.



So did I. They insisted that there is no 320GB drive available. If anybody else has any luck, please post.


Meanwhile, I'd love to get the My DVR Expander I used with the 8300HD to work with the Samsung 3090, but I haven't heard of anybody having any success.


I'd love to go TiVo but I had such bad luck with Series 2 boxes. I had one die, then they send me three refub boxes in a row that did not work. My future wife just couldn't see why I was obsessed with TiVo and after 4 bad boxes, I couldn't see why either.


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hvdskiprep* /forum/post/17037003
> 
> 
> Have tried this to no avail. When the time comes back on the display, and I turn on the TV, I get a message that my recordings are being updated to a new format and to call customer service if it takes more than 30 minutes. This persists for about 6 minutes, then the box reboots. The box then displays "boot", followed by the dancing lines, followed by the solid lines (and if a TV is on at this point it says Mystro and fills in 5 boxes as if it is booting.) Before it hits box 5, though, it reverts to this upgrade screen. And then the whole thing happens again.
> 
> 
> This happens with TV connected and without, with external drive connected, and without. Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> Thanks



What's the longest that your box has been doing this without you doing anything to it? We had a user on the forum where it took something like 12-16 HOURS than the update finally took. But who's gonna wait that long especially if they don't have another TV in the house?


Do you have another TV where you can watch cable? If you do, let the crazy updated box do its thing overnight if you have to. (Turn off the TV, but you might as well leave the box and the drive expander plugged in.) If you get the clock in the morning when you turn on your set, and you have Navigator, your set.


If you don't have another TV and it's making you crazy, get a service call and request that you have an In House Technician (not an independent contractor) come out. If the wait is too long before they can get someone out, it looks like you'll have to exchange your box at a drop off center. You might have better luck with the new Samsung in performance if they have it, or else an SA-8300HDC. See if they have the Samsung with the bigger hard drive. It most likely won't work with your current expander drive, but if the update from your Passport to Navigator transferred DVR isn't working after 12 hours, I'd say you're gonna need a new box and have to start from scratch anyway.


Guys, if you have had ESATA drives, what is/was the normal time for a Navigator transition? Without the drive it's only 20-30 minutes, and some people were done in as little as 10 minutes!


Jack


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eieio* /forum/post/17034384
> 
> 
> may i ask if anyone knows what's going on with this new software? thx in advance.



It appears one big difference with MDN is that when you are watching your primary tuner, going to another channel puts that "other channel" on the second tuner (assuming no recording is going on). w/Passport, one could KEEP a channel on that second tuner and surf around on the first one.


Depending on how you use your TWC account, this could be a downgrade or an upgrade. To me, each "method" has pluses and minuses.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Satch Man* /forum/post/17035160
> 
> 
> Maybe intentionally or accidentally, who knows why Navigator needs about a week to synchronize itself with series recordings? However, with a Passport to Navigator transition, and soon a SARA to Navigator transition, presumably, Navigator needs that 7 days of being on the box to synchronize itself with series programs in the new system. Glad to hear that it works its way out eventually.
> 
> 
> Originally, Navigator was advertised as having a 14-day program advance in the time grid. Are there any boxes that go ahead more than 7 days? Do you currently get more days ahead on one version over the other? ODN vs. MDN?
> 
> 
> Jack



While I was grousing about this, Barry did say it may get better sorted with a week or two, so I will be patient.


However, I can now see one thing that is actually better w/MDN. Before the swap of software, the "norm" for Passport was to have about 2 days of listings. One had to manually scroll to the sixth day to get it to load more data. MDN seems so far to always have the full 7 days of data. Even when I did a cold boot, it came back with 7 days.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/17035661
> 
> 
> Is everyone receiving the channel guide info for BBC America HD? I have a Tivo and the channel - along with all the new and moved channels - can be watched but for BBC America HD, the Tivo guide doesn't list any program info but simply says "to be announced." The guide does list program info for the standard BBC America channel ch. 106. I"m trying to figure out if this is system-wide, an issue with Tivo's guide or just my DVR. I assume the lack of info has something to do with the unexpected and unannounced availability of the HD channel.



I first tuned to it in the AM of 8/19, just after reading someone here posting we got such a surprise and from that early time, it sure DOES have program data.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lem0nayde* /forum/post/17036816
> 
> 
> Anyone know what happened to Lifetime HD rolling out on TWC yesterday? I was psyched that it was happening just in time for Project Runway (the only thing I've ever watched on Lifetime) and then saw tonight that it apparently didn't happen. Had to watch the premiere in SD, which looked frightfully bad...it's been so long since I've watched an SD channel...yuck!



It seems that every time we get a number of channels added, several of them end up not really being added. They get "postponed." Then some get called "indefinitely postponed," which seems to be TWC-speak for never. We still have what, half a dozen channels that were supposed to be available last December that are still not being delivered.


BUT, they completely blew me away by adding BBC-A on 8/19 with not even a hint it may happen.


My issue with them on this point is that they are doing their customers a GREAT disservice by not being honest and forthright. Even if it's a typical lame ass excuse, for heavens sake TALK TO US.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Finally figured out what the green circles w/symbol in the future recordings list meant (do not erase). It can be changed by going to record options (I typically want to have "save until space is needed").


So my question is, how is the default I want set? There's nothing like it in record options when you are setting up a recording, either a single or a series. I seem to recall I once had this issue w/Passport, but that was years ago and after the first few times I saw that, it stopped happening... BTW, I looked at all the new series I had set up since MDN and there was no consistency... some got tagged do not erase, some got save until space is needed.


----------



## Adam NYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17038370
> 
> 
> Finally figured out what the green circles w/symbol in the future recordings list meant (do not erase). It can be changed by going to record options (I typically want to have "save until space is needed").
> 
> 
> So my question is, how is the default I want set? There's nothing like it in record options when you are setting up a recording, either a single or a series. I seem to recall I once had this issue w/Passport, but that was years ago and after the first few times I saw that, it stopped happening... BTW, I looked at all the new series I had set up since MDN and there was no consistency... some got tagged do not erase, some got save until space is needed.



I recently got Navigatored and this bugged me as well. Finally figured out that if, in the series record options, you choose "keep until deleted bu user," (or whatever that setting is) it will tag the recorded shows with the green circle; choose anything else (i.e., keep 1,3,5 or 7 recordings) and the recorded shows won't be tagged with the green circle.


Regarding the much-discussed issue of Navigator tagging multiple showtimes as "New" in the guide.... I think a better term for the "New" designation in Navigator would be "current" episode, and, I might be crazy, but it seems on my box that, at least for some shows, it will only record one unique "current" episode. For example, I noticed that when I set up a series recording for Top Chef, and specified only "New" shows be recorded, that all the "New" episodes show up only temporalily on the "To Be Recorded" list. After a few minutes it automatically deletes all the extraneous, extra recordings. Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Adam NYC* /forum/post/17038476
> 
> 
> I recently got Navigatored and this bugged me as well. Finally figured out that if, in the series record options, you choose "keep until deleted bu user," (or whatever that setting is) it will tag the recorded shows with the green circle; choose anything else (i.e., keep 1,3,5 or 7 recordings) and the recorded shows won't be tagged with the green circle.



I thought of that, but the experience was it worked that way ONLY on some series recordings. Then again, I'll need a few weeks before I'm confident as to exactly how it works... BUT, there is no "until space is needed" option in series recording options, while there is if something is scheduled or recorded.


----------



## hvdskiprep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Satch Man* /forum/post/17037440
> 
> 
> What's the longest that your box has been doing this without you doing anything to it? We had a user on the forum where it took something like 12-16 HOURS than the update finally took. But who's gonna wait that long especially if they don't have another TV in the house?
> 
> 
> Do you have another TV where you can watch cable? If you do, let the crazy updated box do its thing overnight if you have to. (Turn off the TV, but you might as well leave the box and the drive expander plugged in.) If you get the clock in the morning when you turn on your set, and you have Navigator, your set.
> 
> 
> If you don't have another TV and it's making you crazy, get a service call and request that you have an In House Technician (not an independent contractor) come out. If the wait is too long before they can get someone out, it looks like you'll have to exchange your box at a drop off center. You might have better luck with the new Samsung in performance if they have it, or else an SA-8300HDC. See if they have the Samsung with the bigger hard drive. It most likely won't work with your current expander drive, but if the update from your Passport to Navigator transferred DVR isn't working after 12 hours, I'd say you're gonna need a new box and have to start from scratch anyway.
> 
> 
> Guys, if you have had ESATA drives, what is/was the normal time for a Navigator transition? Without the drive it's only 20-30 minutes, and some people were done in as little as 10 minutes!
> 
> 
> Jack



Left it on for 24 hours -- still doing this. The time DOES show up. Then when you turn the TV on it tell you it is updating the recordings and settings. This persists for a few minutes, then it reboots and does it again. This is happening with and without the drive plugged in.


Perhaps I should have left it on for several hours the first time, but the first time it did this I (on the advice of the guys on the phone) pulled the plug after 2 hours of it just sitting there. Now it just won't get past this spot where it is updating the recordings and settings.



I had a service call in for today and requested an in house tech. The guy came here and didn't even try to do anything but switch the box. I had him add a new one to our account, so I still have the old one. It even says on the printout "in-house tech only" but they sent a contractor anyway.


Since I'm getting the clock, and this is still happening, does that mean I'm SOL?


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hvdskiprep* /forum/post/17039764
> 
> 
> Left it on for 24 hours -- still doing this. The time DOES show up. Then when you turn the TV on it tell you it is updating the recordings and settings. This persists for a few minutes, then it reboots and does it again. This is happening with and without the drive plugged in.
> 
> 
> Perhaps I should have left it on for several hours the first time, but the first time it did this I (on the advice of the guys on the phone) pulled the plug after 2 hours of it just sitting there. Now it just won't get past this spot where it is updating the recordings and settings.
> 
> 
> 
> I had a service call in for today and requested an in house tech. The guy came here and didn't even try to do anything but switch the box. I had him add a new one to our account, so I still have the old one. It even says on the printout "in-house tech only" but they sent a contractor anyway.
> 
> 
> Since I'm getting the clock, and this is still happening, does that mean I'm SOL?



You said you have a new box added to your account, so does that mean you have a new box in the house? If you do, it's time to disconnect the MDN box and hook up the new box.


If you don't have a new box in the house, exchange your MDN box at a service center or call TWC back to say, "My box is stuck in a constant rebooting loop since the Navigator update." You will than need another truck roll to change your box.........$hit!!!!


When you get the new box, connect it without the ESATA drive attached first. If you get a new box, or already have a new box, what model is it? An SA-HDC or a Samsung?


Jack


----------



## TravKoolBreeze

Aug. 21 Update



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TWC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Time Warner Cable's agreements with programmers and broadcasters to carry their services and stations routinely expire from time to time. We are usually able to obtain renewals or extensions of such agreements, but in order to comply with applicable regulations, we must inform you when an agreement is about to expire. The following agreements are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services/stations in the near future:
> 
> 
> AAJ, BBC on Demand, Chinese Channel, Chinese Cinema, CV Network, E!, Fuel TV, Great American Country (GAC), Game Show Network, HITN, Lifetime, NBA TV, NHL Network, ShopNBC, Style, Supercanal, The Arabic Channel, RTVi, RAI, NGTV, TV Guide, TV Japan, TV Polonia, Weather Channel, and WPIX.
> 
> 
> In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned:
> 
> 
> The previously scheduled launches of Investigation Discovery HD and Lifetime HD have been postponed until further notice.
> 
> 
> Effective August 19, 2009 in Manhattan, Brooklyn and Queens we launched the following channels: BBC America HD on ch. 685 and HSN HD on ch. 739.
> 
> 
> Effective August 19, 2009 in Mount Vernon we launched the following channels: BBC America HD on ch. 685 and HSN HD on ch. 772.
> 
> 
> On or about September 23, 2009 in Mount Vernon we will move Travel Channel HD from ch. 763 to ch. 788.
> 
> 
> Also effective on or about September 23, 2009 for customers with cable ready TV's and TV's directly connected to cable without a cable box (direct hookups) we will make the following changes: In Brooklyn and Queens, including Jamaica, we will move QVC from ch. 57 to ch. 60 and WMBC from 99 to 63. In Woodside, Elmhurst and Maspeth we will move NY1 from 3 to 10 and WMBC from 69 to 63.
> 
> 
> In Northern Manhattan, the previously scheduled change of QVC from ch. 69 to ch. 60 for customers with cable ready TV's and TV's directly connected to cable without a cable box (direct hookups) will now occur on September 23, 2009. Also effective on that date we will no longer carry HSN on ch. 60 for direct hookup customers


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *king of k1ngs* /forum/post/17036461
> 
> 
> I went today and got a 160GB one.



They say no 320







What makes it so bad they told us they were coming in on tueday. Now it looks like no go


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17038277
> 
> 
> While I was grousing about this, Barry did say it may get better sorted with a week or two, so I will be patient.



Full Disclosure: My box just rebooted itself, and after the boot, I see that Weeds is scheduled to be recorded tonight. Tonight's Weeds is one of those "NEW" ones that is not actually new. I like the word "current" that Adam NYC used.


I'm going to let it record the episode, to try to figure out what's going on. Maybe it will not record it after all? Maybe when it reboots, it has to rebuild some sort of 'already recorded' table. I'm pretty puzzled. No other duplicate New shows are in the queue (Closer, Entourage, Raising the Bar, are a few that come to mind).


-barry


----------



## peterlee

Hmm, I'm surprised that the TWC center is saying the Samsung doesn't come with 320GB drives. I was the one who posted about it and I tried to be as clear as possible when I talked to them on Saturday. I specifically mentioned that some people reported that they had received 320GB hard drives and said I also wanted a bigger drive because I was giving up a DVR that worked with an external drive. After all that, the person nodded and said yes, she had been told the Samsung were equipped with bigger drives now. I guess even the personnel there get wrong info. Sorry for stirring expectations. I suppose the answer is what it was before: some Samsungs do have larger drives but it's hit-or-miss.


Just one question: did people who got the Samsung with the 160GB drive get them fresh out of the box or is were you given used ones? Maybe there's a sliver of hope that the brand new ones have bigger drives but the older ones didn't?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/17040901
> 
> 
> Hmm, I'm surprised that the TWC center is saying the Samsung doesn't come with 320GB drives. I was the one who posted about it and I tried to be as clear as possible when I talked to them on Saturday. I specifically mentioned that some people reported that they had received 320GB hard drives and said I also wanted a bigger drive because I was giving up a DVR that worked with an external drive. After all that, the person nodded and said yes, she had been told the Samsung were equipped with bigger drives now. I guess even the personnel there get wrong info. Sorry for stirring expectations. I suppose the answer is what it was before: some Samsungs do have larger drives but it's hit-or-miss.
> 
> 
> Just one question: did people who got the Samsung with the 160GB drive get them fresh out of the box or is were you given used ones? Maybe there's a sliver of hope that the brand new ones have bigger drives but the older ones didn't?



I got mine fresh - still had the plastic on the front of the display


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/17040659
> 
> 
> They say no 320
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes it so bad they told us they were coming in on tueday. Now it looks like no go



2 AVS "regulars" in SC and FLA successfully swapped out the 160 for a Seagate Pipeline 320 and both are happy as clams.


----------



## jm4duryea

This channel has been blank all day. Tried rebooting but to no avail. Anyone else?


----------



## hvdskiprep

They brought me a new box and hooked it up in our media closet. I also kept the old one, in case we can get it to work - and it's still on my account.


The box they brought was another 8300 HD.


I've left the old one plugged in - and it's still in the reboot loop, when plugged into the TV or not.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Satch Man* /forum/post/17040443
> 
> 
> You said you have a new box added to your account, so does that mean you have a new box in the house? If you do, it's time to disconnect the MDN box and hook up the new box.
> 
> 
> If you don't have a new box in the house, exchange your MDN box at a service center or call TWC back to say, "My box is stuck in a constant rebooting loop since the Navigator update." You will than need another truck roll to change your box.........$hit!!!!
> 
> 
> When you get the new box, connect it without the ESATA drive attached first. If you get a new box, or already have a new box, what model is it? An SA-HDC or a Samsung?
> 
> 
> Jack


----------



## PedroBlanco

Has anybody noticed that the picture on TBS HD (708) and SD (8) is jumpy It's not as if the signal is bad and I see macroblocking, but the picture seems to jump. In other words, motion is not smooth. What's a bit weird is that I don't notice this jumpiness during commercials. I watch the king of Queens and Everybody Loves Raymond on this channel. I'm not sure if other programming exhibits the same issue. I have a Samsung 3090.


----------



## peterlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PedroBlanco* /forum/post/17041453
> 
> 
> Has anybody noticed that the picture on TBS HD (708) and SD (8) is jumpy It's not as if the signal is bad and I see macroblocking, but the picture seems to jump. In other words, motion is not smooth. What's a bit weird is that I don't notice this jumpiness during commercials. I watch the king of Queens and Everybody Loves Raymond on this channel. I'm not sure if other programming exhibits the same issue. I have a Samsung 3090.



I tuned to Friends right now and the picture is normal during the program and commercials on both 8 and 708. I don't have the "jumpiness" that you describe. I don't know if you're still having the problem. I am watching through a Tivo.


----------



## eieio

May I ask how i find out what new software i have? people have talked about this software and that software - i have no idea what i have other than i know that i have a DIFFERENT and NEWER software "pushed" and "forced" upon me. I'd appreciate knowing how to go about finding out so i can be more in sync with you all. Thx in advance!


Folks have been mentioning the availability of some new Samsung DVR at Time Warner 23rd Street. May i know what model of if there's a link to what is actually available so i can read up on it first? is it really "better" than my current 8300HD? I've had this 8300HD for quite some time, maybe over 2 or 3 years even!


Thx in advance.


PS: any other models at 23rd street Time Warner besides the Samsung that's worth getting? How does one go about finding out what is available at 23rd street? unplugging everything and lugging my 8300HD to 23rd street, only to find out that they don't have whatever it is that i want "in stock", i.e. the Samsung, should it be the "better" and superior model, would be a major bummer as i'd have to come back to plug everything back in and then go through this process to 23rd street again "blindly" (as in not knowing what they have in stock at any particular time). How many times would one have to go to get a newer model/brand dvr?


----------



## adrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/17040914
> 
> 
> I got mine fresh - still had the plastic on the front of the display



same


----------



## teeman

I figured out what causes some of my recording to end prematurely. Essentially, if there is some activity on the machine (i.e. change a channel, starting another recording) while there is another recording, it can cause the existing recording to just stop! I cant exactly reproduce it, but it does not occur when I am not using the DVR. So recordings work while I am not at home or sleeping, but if I am watching TV on one channel, it will (most of the time) not record a show on another channel properly!


Anyone else figure out whether this can be fixed? I have tried disconnecting my eSATA drive and it is still occuring. I am thinking about swapping out the box. But is it true the external HD does not work on 8300HDC or the new Samsung? I am too spoiled by the huge number of programs I have....


----------



## G1Ravage

For those people stuck with an endless rebooting 8300HD, there's always the G1Ravage method to success....


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G1Ravage* /forum/post/17043267
> 
> 
> For those people stuck with an endless rebooting 8300HD, there's always the G1Ravage method to success....










?


----------



## ANGEL 35











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jm4duryea* /forum/post/17041196
> 
> 
> This channel has been blank all day. Tried rebooting but to no avail. Anyone else?



It is now working







Looks good


----------



## Digiti




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PedroBlanco* /forum/post/17041453
> 
> 
> Has anybody noticed that the picture on TBS HD (708) and SD (8) is jumpy It's not as if the signal is bad and I see macroblocking, but the picture seems to jump. In other words, motion is not smooth. What's a bit weird is that I don't notice this jumpiness during commercials. I watch the king of Queens and Everybody Loves Raymond on this channel. I'm not sure if other programming exhibits the same issue. I have a Samsung 3090.



My DVR recording of King of Queens exhibited the problem you described. The channel seems to be ok today.


----------



## jm4duryea




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/17043747
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is now working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good



Yes it came back for me this morning as well, thx.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Got a tale/warning for y'all. I'm chalking it up to the conversion being responsible. I managed to re-cover but I dare say many might not have been able to.


For a very specific set of reasons I had had all resolutions enabled, was listed as 480p, 720i, 1080i in Passport. On MDN, only 720 and 1080 were bulleted. Wanted to see what setting just one resolution would be like, so I clicked off 720 leaving 1080 as the only one selected (had a bullet). When I set 1080, the screen went black... and stayed that way. I then got a message from my TV saying something along the lines of "I can't read the signal." Huh?


Thew front panel of my STB had "480i" lit. Huh? Tried the whole bag of tricks (re-booting) but for the life of me I could NOT get an image on screen... obviously there's no way I could get to the resolution setting. Would I have to wait until today and get a new box? It sure as hell seems I have a bricked box...


So I go off trying to hunt up a component cable... I know I must have one. Find one, hook it up, finally I now have a picture! The last I saw of the resolution screen, it HAD 1080 bulleted. NOW, all I saw was 480i. Still mystifies me why that doesn't seem to work... does my TV really not work at 480i via HDMI while it does with component? Seems very hard to believe any actual fault lies with my TV... in any case, I set 1080 as the only bulleted item, the front panel display shows 1080 so I go and switch back to HDMI. All is goodness now. My guess is MDN frakked up (bug) and set something I never chose (480i) and didn't go through the resolution confirmation step, so it simply sent a bogus signal to my TV. Maybe switching to component woke the 8300HD up to sending a proper signal?


Folks, keep a component cable handy!


----------



## d3193




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PedroBlanco* /forum/post/17041453
> 
> 
> Has anybody noticed that the picture on TBS HD (708) and SD (8) is jumpy It's not as if the signal is bad and I see macroblocking, but the picture seems to jump. In other words, motion is not smooth. What's a bit weird is that I don't notice this jumpiness during commercials. I watch the king of Queens and Everybody Loves Raymond on this channel. I'm not sure if other programming exhibits the same issue. I have a Samsung 3090.



This _could_ be TBS speeding up the tape to fit a program into a shorter slot (or, more likely, to add commercial time). Skipped frames result in an unpleasant "jumpiness". I can't watch shows that have been speeded up like this.


----------



## PedroBlanco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *d3193* /forum/post/17043876
> 
> 
> This _could_ be TBS speeding up the tape to fit a program into a shorter slot (or, more likely, to add commercial time). Skipped frames result in an unpleasant "jumpiness". I can't watch shows that have been speeded up like this.



Neither can I. Really annoying, and sort of makes me dizzy. Thanks for the replies...


----------



## eieio

Sorry to keep hounding on this issue:


may i ask if someone would be so kind as to educate me on how best to get a Samsung dvr box at 23rd street Time Warner? i mean, you really don't know what inventory they have there, right? we can't call, and going there means unplugging every cable from my 8300HD and lugging it there - which is fine IF they have a Samsung box there. if they do not, then it means coming back home, plugging everything back in, and then going to 23rd street again another day.


it is just like trial and error? it seems like an awful lot of work to go through to just "see if they have a Samsung" in stock.


btw, are there downsides to swapping my 8300HD for a Samsung? i recall in the early days a few years ago, every new model of dvr that came out had so many bugs that folks were advising to not change boxes till the dust settled.


thx in advance.


----------



## andgarden




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eieio* /forum/post/17044250
> 
> 
> Sorry to keep hounding on this issue:
> 
> 
> may i ask if someone would be so kind as to educate me on how best to get a Samsung dvr box at 23rd street Time Warner? i mean, you really don't know what inventory they have there, right? we can't call, and going there means unplugging every cable from my 8300HD and lugging it there - which is fine IF they have a Samsung box there. if they do not, then it means coming back home, plugging everything back in, and then going to 23rd street again another day.
> 
> 
> it is just like trial and error? it seems like an awful lot of work to go through to just "see if they have a Samsung" in stock.
> 
> 
> btw, are there downsides to swapping my 8300HD for a Samsung? i recall in the early days a few years ago, every new model of dvr that came out had so many bugs that folks were advising to not change boxes till the dust settled.
> 
> 
> thx in advance.



The last time I checked, there was no publicly listed phone number for 23rd St. And yes, that makes doing a swap a serious PITA.


----------



## Zeppo

This new software on my 8300HD is driving me crazy. First, it records just 20 minutes of the 90 minute F1 practice Friday AM, and I wasn't watching TV or changing channels or recording anything else. It just stopped somewhere after 20 minutes or so. Irked me.


Then, I realize that the box will not buffer when the TV (HDMI connection) is powered off. Really irks me, because a lot of the time, I like to just pause so it will buffer before heading out of the house, say on Sundays in football season. Then when I get home I have a nice 1hr time shift to zap through any commercials. Well, with this silly software, I have to leave the TV on for this to work, because the buffer only seems to begin once I turn on the TV.


And the final incident that just kills me is that for no reason at all, the season pass decided not to record the F1 qualifying this morning. It is set to record the rebroadcast at 3:00AM tomorrow. Of course, it was set to record the live broadcast this morning, but didn't. I have no indication or feedback as to wtf happened, but of course now I have ZERO confidence that this box will record anything if I'm not around to monitor the recording. I feel like I'm back in 1982 with my family's first VCR which didn't ahve a way to program a future recording (I'm guessing as to the year). This is ridiculous.


Is there any remedy? Are these problems only with the SA 8300HD? I've had short cut off recordings with the old software, but I can't remember a time when it just completely didn't record the show at all for no reason. Very, very frustrated.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zeppo* /forum/post/17044904
> 
> 
> Then, I realize that the box will not buffer when the TV (HDMI connection) is powered off. Really irks me, because a lot of the time, I like to just pause so it will buffer before heading out of the house, say on Sundays in football season.



I'm glad SOMEONE else noticed this! My routine was to tune into some show that I may want to watch for a bit before sleeping, pause, shut off the TV, teeth, shower, whatever. Climb in bed and flip on the TV and watch. Soon as I flip on the TV, boom, it not only starts in real time, BUT the buffer is wiped out.


The way I figure it is we got a few dozen little things gone from the user experience while maybe 3-4 new things got added. Almost seems like they aree trying their best to make us switch to a TiVO...


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17043849
> 
> 
> Got a tale/warning for y'all. I'm chalking it up to the conversion being responsible. I managed to re-cover but I dare say many might not have been able to.
> 
> 
> For a very specific set of reasons I had had all resolutions enabled, was listed as 480p, 720i, 1080i in Passport. On MDN, only 720 and 1080 were bulleted. Wanted to see what setting just one resolution would be like, so I clicked off 720 leaving 1080 as the only one selected (had a bullet). When I set 1080, the screen went black... and stayed that way. I then got a message from my TV saying something along the lines of "I can't read the signal." Huh?
> 
> 
> Thew front panel of my STB had "480i" lit. Huh? Tried the whole bag of tricks (re-booting) but for the life of me I could NOT get an image on screen... obviously there's no way I could get to the resolution setting. Would I have to wait until today and get a new box? It sure as hell seems I have a bricked box...
> 
> 
> So I go off trying to hunt up a component cable... I know I must have one. Find one, hook it up, finally I now have a picture! The last I saw of the resolution screen, it HAD 1080 bulleted. NOW, all I saw was 480i. Still mystifies me why that doesn't seem to work... does my TV really not work at 480i via HDMI while it does with component? Seems very hard to believe any actual fault lies with my TV... in any case, I set 1080 as the only bulleted item, the front panel display shows 1080 so I go and switch back to HDMI. All is goodness now. My guess is MDN frakked up (bug) and set something I never chose (480i) and didn't go through the resolution confirmation step, so it simply sent a bogus signal to my TV. Maybe switching to component woke the 8300HD up to sending a proper signal?
> 
> 
> Folks, keep a component cable handy!



Hi Riverside,


In rare cases, I have heard that the signal handshake between the box and the TV going on together will sometimes cause a blank screen like you described or a "Non-supported" signal message coming from the TV or box. (I have an SA-8300 MDN box,) I also use HDMI cable. Maybe once or twice every three months I get this message ("unsupported signal) when I use the Remote Power Button to turn on the TV and the box together. Fortunately, a reboot brings the picture back.


Some techs say it may be the sensitivity of the HDMI cable, which I don't entirely buy. I think it is more the mediocre DVR boxes and issues with Navigator that are the culprit. Maybe within TWC's next round of updates, (Between 6 months to two years before they will do ANYTHING) this stupid HDMI resolution bug will be killed completely or reduced greatly. Let's hope so! $hite! It's only been three YEARS and TWC still can't get HDMI signal output to work all the time with the Navigator boxes!!!


I feel your pain!


Jack


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Thanks Jack... I only really told the tale in case this happened to someone who might not understand interconnects that much... who could get stuck for a few days if this happened to them.


Still, this was the first time I ever say that message from my TV. Yes I DO know some fussing needs to happen to get stuff working, when I got the component cables hooked up I got no messages and a black screen. Some very salty language ensued. D/oh, I HAD left the 8300 on, but it somehow got turned off, so hitting the power button brought up the image.


You know, one or two or three minor annoyances are too much of an issue, but there are really starting to pile up. None are TOO much by themselves, but taken together... the latest one is I have to set to show the time when the STB of off, and channel number when on. 100% reliable in Passport. Now, half the time I walk by I see a channel number displayed with the box being off. HUH??? Whenever I shut the system down, I always look to see the time is displayed... then I KNOW it's off.


Sheesh... like I said, don't want to get upset with each instance, but all those "little things" are really piling up now.


----------



## teeman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zeppo* /forum/post/17044904
> 
> 
> This new software on my 8300HD is driving me crazy. First, it records just 20 minutes of the 90 minute F1 practice Friday AM, and I wasn't watching TV or changing channels or recording anything else. It just stopped somewhere after 20 minutes or so. Irked me.
> 
> 
> Then, I realize that the box will not buffer when the TV (HDMI connection) is powered off. Really irks me, because a lot of the time, I like to just pause so it will buffer before heading out of the house, say on Sundays in football season. Then when I get home I have a nice 1hr time shift to zap through any commercials. Well, with this silly software, I have to leave the TV on for this to work, because the buffer only seems to begin once I turn on the TV.
> 
> 
> And the final incident that just kills me is that for no reason at all, the season pass decided not to record the F1 qualifying this morning. It is set to record the rebroadcast at 3:00AM tomorrow. Of course, it was set to record the live broadcast this morning, but didn't. I have no indication or feedback as to wtf happened, but of course now I have ZERO confidence that this box will record anything if I'm not around to monitor the recording. I feel like I'm back in 1982 with my family's first VCR which didn't ahve a way to program a future recording (I'm guessing as to the year). This is ridiculous.
> 
> 
> Is there any remedy? Are these problems only with the SA 8300HD? I've had short cut off recordings with the old software, but I can't remember a time when it just completely didn't record the show at all for no reason. Very, very frustrated.



Yes..the premature ending of recordings is RIDICULOUS!!! It is really pissing me off...


----------



## peterlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zeppo* /forum/post/17044904
> 
> 
> And the final incident that just kills me is that for no reason at all, the season pass decided not to record the F1 qualifying this morning. It is set to record the rebroadcast at 3:00AM tomorrow. Of course, it was set to record the live broadcast this morning, but didn't. I have no indication or feedback as to wtf happened, but of course now I have ZERO confidence that this box will record anything if I'm not around to monitor the recording.



Completely share your sentiment. I noticed numerous times that programs would appear and disappear from the upcoming recording list. And I'm not talking about just programs flagged via serial recordings which some are advising takes a week to settle down; programs I had MANUALLY set to record would disappear from the list an hour after I had added it. It was simply intolerable that the DVR software would override my commands.


----------



## andgarden

No question, Navagator remains a buggy mess, as does a good bit of the other new technology TWC is using. Has anyone ever gotten HD Start Over to work right, for example?


It's a real wonder whether anyone at the company cares about this stuff.


----------



## hansangb

For me, there's no reason to deal with HDCP flakiness associated with HDMI. After dealing with HDMI issues two or three times a month (at the most inopportune times) I went back to component. Couldn't be happier.


And as a result, I went and got the Hauppauge 1212 so I can watch shows on the PSP (while working out). Let's see how it all turns out.


----------



## rhermoso

Is anyone else not receiving new HD channels added on Aug. 19? I can't get TCMHD and BBCAHD. I get the new SD channels. Called twice and have a tech comng next week. Why would this be?


----------



## jm4duryea




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rhermoso* /forum/post/17046643
> 
> 
> Is anyone else not receiving new HD channels added on Aug. 19? I can't get TCMHD and BBCAHD. I get the new SD channels. Called twice and have a tech comng next week. Why would this be?



I get those two channels fine; I did lose HLNHD, ch758 yesterday. It reappeared this morning.


STB is 8300HDC


----------



## SeanSKA

WHY is TCM-HD not in widescreen ??? One of the main reasons I was looking forward to finally getting this channel was to have the image on the widecreen films fully stretch across my 46 inch set. And I don't want stretch-o-vision like on TBS of IFC HD either. What a disappointment


----------



## Meteor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andgarden* /forum/post/17045531
> 
> 
> No question, Navagator remains a buggy mess, as does a good bit of the other new technology TWC is using. Has anyone ever gotten HD Start Over to work right, for example?
> 
> 
> It's a real wonder whether anyone at the company cares about this stuff.



It's not doubt the Navigator software is quirky but Start Over works fine for me in every channel I tried, of course you can't record or fast forward. Useful when you missed the news.


----------



## TravKoolBreeze

Just to make sure, does anyone outside of N Manhattan who has the HDxtra Combo Pack currently get Big Ten HD on Demand? I'm hoping this isn't another "NHL Network"-like issue where those who have the combo was left out for months.


----------



## G1Ravage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TravKoolBreeze* /forum/post/17047168
> 
> 
> Just to make sure, does anyone outside of N Manhattan who has the HDxtra Combo Pack currently get Big Ten HD on Demand? I'm hoping this isn't another "NHL Network"-like issue where those who have the combo was left out for months.



I get a message that says "To receive this channel, call Customer Care at (718)3580900"


----------



## daniel711




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeanSKA* /forum/post/17046919
> 
> 
> WHY is TCM-HD not in widescreen ??? One of the main reasons I was looking forward to finally getting this channel was to have the image on the widecreen films fully stretch across my 46 inch set. And I don't want stretch-o-vision like on TBS of IFC HD either. What a disappointment



TCM HD is terrible! I have it with bars on all four sides. Even with 'zoom' it looks completely distorted. This is a rare case where the SD channel is actually a better picture. What do others think? This was the channel I was really hoping would go HD. And now, it sucks!


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andgarden* /forum/post/17045531
> 
> 
> No question, Navagator remains a buggy mess, as does a good bit of the other new technology TWC is using. Has anyone ever gotten HD Start Over to work right, for example?
> 
> 
> It's a real wonder whether anyone at the company cares about this stuff.



Im using it right now and its working like it should







So far its O.K.







I have a Samsung 3090HD. No problems with it.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/17045495
> 
> 
> Completely share your sentiment. I noticed numerous times that programs would appear and disappear from the upcoming recording list. And I'm not talking about just programs flagged via serial recordings which some are advising takes a week to settle down; programs I had MANUALLY set to record would disappear from the list an hour after I had added it. It was simply intolerable that the DVR software would override my commands.



Didn't mention this in my rant about multiple recordings, but I've seen this as well. Need to keep checking the schedule of recordings... frequently.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeanSKA* /forum/post/17046919
> 
> 
> WHY is TCM-HD not in widescreen ??? One of the main reasons I was looking forward to finally getting this channel was to have the image on the widecreen films fully stretch across my 46 inch set. And I don't want stretch-o-vision like on TBS of IFC HD either. What a disappointment



A lot of old movies never existed in a widescreen format. And it seems the few things I checked were upconverts...


----------



## tamanaco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teeman* /forum/post/17045354
> 
> 
> Yes..the premature ending of recordings is RIDICULOUS!!! It is really pissing me off...



Strongly agree!... The most "important" and basic feature of a DVR is to record programs that begin and end at specific times. I've been having to add 5 to 10 min to the end of recordings that I really don't want to miss. I doubt that it's my 8300HD messing up as it worked fine with Passport. I think it has something to do with the MDN Guide feeding the 8300HD the wrong time parameters. One thing is clear... it's not working the way it's supposed to work. I think this is reason enough to request that the charges for my box be deducted from my monthly bill until it works. TWC should not be expecting me to manually adjust the recording times. I understand that there are programs that, for whatever reason, either start early or end late... but I'm sure that this is a very small percentage of the programs in the cable Guide. With Passport I did not have this issue and was glad to pay my bill because the basic DVR features worked well. Now with MDN I'm having a hard time justifying paying for a box that no longer works for the purposed for which I rent it. Which is.... to record programs from beginning to end based on the info from the Guide.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17047790
> 
> 
> A lot of old movies never existed in a widescreen format. And it seems the few things I checked were upconverts...



Indeed, this is the case, however, yesterday TCM aired Dr. Strangelove and it had bars on the top and on the sides.







And as an aside, this movie has been released on Blu Ray.


----------



## ronross




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17045086
> 
> 
> The way I figure it is we got a few dozen little things gone from the user experience while maybe 3-4 new things got added. Almost seems like they aree trying their best to make us switch to a TiVO...



Granted that Navigator v2009 MDN is a whole lot less "nuanced" as an interface than Passport, at least for me, in this day and age IT WORKS. I have had no recording issues whatsoever, whereas toward the end of my 8300HD's life with Passport, the external drive had become unusuable and the 160GB internal drive was wholly inadequate.


I very much dislike the truncated new guide listings and have no confidence we will see the kind of KEYWORD SEARCH we had any time soon. OTOH, to have gotten my $170 Apricorn drive back in service is a fantastic improvement.


Once again, does anyone know of a TV listings website that will allow me to set up search agents based on keywords that will email me when they are scheduled? This would be a satisfactory workaround for the missing search function in Navigator. I suspect such a site does not exist. Pity.


All in all I'm personally better off now than I was before the "upgrade."


----------



## rhermoso

Just to clarify, I am in Brooklyn with a TiVo series 3 & 2 cable cards and still nothing. Is anyone using a tuning adapter? Might this be what I need?


----------



## Meteor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ronross* /forum/post/17048952
> 
> 
> 
> I very much dislike the truncated new guide listings and have no confidence we will see the kind of KEYWORD SEARCH we had any time soon. OTOH, to have gotten my $170 Apricorn drive back in service is a fantastic improvement.



What do you mean with "truncated guide listing"? I don't see that on the 8300HD. I don't have any problems with recording starting late or finish earlier, basically I rebuilt all my series recordings to avoid any translation conflicts carried from Passport. The only thing I hate is the way the buffers work now. Firewire still works even though I cannot see like in the past the protection status listed on any of the 28 pages of diagnostics.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Meteor* /forum/post/17049099
> 
> 
> What do you mean with "truncated guide listing"? I don't see that on the 8300HD. I don't have any problems with recording starting late or finish earlier, basically I rebuilt all my series recordings to avoid any translation conflicts carried from Passport. The only thing I hate is the way the buffers work now. Firewire still works even though I cannot see like in the past the protection status listed on any of the 28 pages of diagnostics.



he's talking about the shorter program guide descriptions.


not the DVR service


----------



## andgarden




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/17048586
> 
> 
> Indeed, this is the case, however, yesterday TCM aired Dr. Strangelove and it had bars on the top and on the sides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as an aside, this movie has been released on Blu Ray.



Indeed. I hope that TCM moves with some speed to broadcast HD and 16x9 masters when available (and they often are).


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/17048586
> 
> 
> Indeed, this is the case, however, yesterday TCM aired Dr. Strangelove and it had bars on the top and on the sides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as an aside, this movie has been released on Blu Ray.



Damn, letter AND pillar boxed, I hate that! Well... truth be told, I LIKED that, but only on a SD channel. Meant I could use zoom and not get a distorted picture.


Strangelove (and all Kubrick films) are a kind of special case. There has always been a great disagreement among Kubrick fans because he had apparently insisted all distribution be in "full screen 4:3." Many had been released in theaters as widescreen.


BTW, just being on BD doesn't guarantee it's in any form of widescreen I think. Isn't there a BD version of ST:TOS? Those have to be 4:3 unless someone decided to crop off the top and bottom. I've seen the latest, restored HD versions and they are all 4:3.


TCM has an interesting night coming up (I think next Friday). Day the Earth Stood Still and War of the Worlds, both the original versions.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ronross* /forum/post/17048952
> 
> 
> All in all I'm personally better off now than I was before the "upgrade."



Glad you find it OK, for me it's totally unacceptable (and I'm not talking about no keyword search and no saved searches, all of which I frequently used in Passport). I have found 3-4 things that are an improvement over Passport, but 2 dozen that take me backward. Again, except for the series recordings issue I am seeing/having, all are fairly minor.


----------



## jm4duryea

Anybody else having problems right now? Constant and prolonged video freezes and audo drops.


----------



## ronross




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17050096
> 
> 
> Glad you find it OK, for me it's totally unacceptable (and I'm not talking about no keyword search and no saved searches, all of which I frequently used in Passport). I have found 3-4 things that are an improvement over Passport, but 2 dozen that take me backward. Again, except for the series recordings issue I am seeing/having, all are fairly minor.



If you don't have an expensive large 8300 compatible eSATA drive that didn't work before but suddenly does, I agree.


----------



## peterlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rhermoso* /forum/post/17046643
> 
> 
> Is anyone else not receiving new HD channels added on Aug. 19? I can't get TCMHD and BBCAHD. I get the new SD channels. Called twice and have a tech comng next week. Why would this be?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rhermoso* /forum/post/17049016
> 
> 
> Just to clarify, I am in Brooklyn with a TiVo series 3 & 2 cable cards and still nothing. Is anyone using a tuning adapter? Might this be what I need?



I have Tivo HD with a multistream Cablecard in Manhattan and I have been getting those two HD channels since they were turned on. I don't have a tuning adapter and no one in New York does or needs one; Time Warner NY doesn't use switched digital video (SDV), which is the only reason Cablecard users need the adapter. Are you not receiving the other HD channels that went live on August 19 or is it just TCM and BBC America that you don't get?


----------



## rhermoso




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/17050582
> 
> 
> I have Tivo HD with a multistream Cablecard in Manhattan and I have been getting those two HD channels since they were turned on. I don't have a tuning adapter and no one in New York does or needs one; Time Warner NY doesn't use switched digital video (SDV), which is the only reason Cablecard users need the adapter. Are you not receiving the other HD channels that went live on August 19 or is it just TCM and BBC America that you don't get?



Twc told me 480 (outdoors) and 795 (smithsonian) were paid channels. Not sure if this is right but am not aware I am receiving any new hd channels.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rhermoso* /forum/post/17051314
> 
> 
> Twc told me 480 (outdoors) and 795 (smithsonian) were paid channels. Not sure if this is right but am not aware I am receiving any new hd channels.



480 is not


795 is


The HD Xtra Tier includes the following:


787 MAV TV HD

794 Smithsonian HD OnDemand

795 Smithsonian HD

796 MGM HD


and all of the sports package channels (SD and HD) from 451 to 472


----------



## peterlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rhermoso* /forum/post/17051314
> 
> 
> Twc told me 480 (outdoors) and 795 (smithsonian) were paid channels. Not sure if this is right but am not aware I am receiving any new hd channels.



A couple things:


1) Smithsonian HD is not a new channel that launched on August 19. It moved on August 19 from Channel 789 to 795, along with a bunch of other HD channels. And because it's part of the HD Extra package, you won't see it unless you subscribe to it.


2) Are you seeing the old, pre-existing HD channels at their new channel numbers? E.g. CNN HD used to be on 710 but is now on 778? FX HD was on 737 but is now on 710? Here's a list of the lineup changes:

http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...19changes.html 


3) the new HD channels that launched on August 19 are:


Big Ten HD On Demand, 471

Outdoor Channel HD, 480

Headline News HD, 758

TCM HD, 782

Smithsonian HD *On Demand*, 794 (this is a new channel, maybe you got Smithsonian HD confused with it)

BBC America HD, 685

HSN HD, 739


Tivo users won't be able to see the on demand channels because the Cablecards don't support them but you should see 480, 758, 782, 685 and 739 as part of the regular digital package. I receive them all on my Tivo. You're not seeing any of them?


4) Are any of these moved or new channels missing from your channel guide?


----------



## SeanSKA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17047790
> 
> 
> A lot of old movies never existed in a widescreen format. And it seems the few things I checked were upconverts...



I would expect pre-1953 1.33 movies to have the black bars on the sides but not BONNIE AND CLYDE or THE CONVERSATION. I never had the channel, but didn't HD Net movies often show films from the 60s and 70s, I assume the 1.85 and 2.35 films spread across the widescreen, and did not have black bars on all 4 sides.


----------



## SeanSKA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daniel711* /forum/post/17047672
> 
> 
> TCM HD is terrible! I have it with bars on all four sides. Even with 'zoom' it looks completely distorted. This is a rare case where the SD channel is actually a better picture. What do others think? This was the channel I was really hoping would go HD. And now, it sucks!



I agree, it's awful. I was so disappointed. Does anyone have the MGM HD channel ? Does they have black bars on all sides for the widescreen fils ??


----------



## Berk32

They obviously have chosen to not 'zoom' in on movies that they do not have an HD version to air. (so that they do not deceive the viewer into thinking the movie is HD... bad HD)


You are just seeing the SD feed "upconverted" (a misleading term...) with black pillar bars - just as you would see any other SD content on an HD channel


----------



## LisaM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/17050582
> 
> 
> I have Tivo HD with a multistream Cablecard in Manhattan and I have been getting those two HD channels since they were turned on. I don't have a tuning adapter and no one in New York does or needs one; Time Warner NY doesn't use switched digital video (SDV), which is the only reason Cablecard users need the adapter. Are you not receiving the other HD channels that went live on August 19 or is it just TCM and BBC America that you don't get?



I also have a TiVo with a multistream cablecard. Just checked and I have all of the new HD channels.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/17051712
> 
> 
> They obviously have chosen to not 'zoom' in on movies that they do not have an HD version to air. (*so that they do not deceive the viewer into thinking the movie is HD... bad HD)
> *
> 
> You are just seeing the SD feed "upconverted" (a misleading term...) with black pillar bars - just as you would see any other SD content on an HD channel



I doubt that this is their reasoning.


----------



## DNINE

Am I missing something? What's the point in having a on screen menu guide with no content information What type of Movie am I watching Is a show 2 hours from now a Drama, Horror, Biography... I can deal with the Tuners shortcomings even the no fast forward with the start over I understand. this seems like something more then bugs I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/17052551
> 
> 
> Am I missing something? What's the point in having a on screen menu guide with no content information What type of Movie am I watching Is a show 2 hours from now a Drama, Horror, Biography... I can deal with the Tuners shortcomings even the no fast forward with the start over I understand. this seems like something more then bugs I hope I'm wrong.



Seems to me that they chose to cut down on the guide data for faster transfer (they probably did their 'research' and found few people used that info)


----------



## DNINE

So a show Like Me


----------



## Gooddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/17035077
> 
> 
> In fact, one of the shows that I record is Weeds. In the first few days after conversion, I got multiple copies of Weeds. I just deleted the dupes while I was trying to come up with a better strategy. But, after a few days (maybe as much as a week), the dupes just stopped happening. Knock wood, I have no dupe problem right now.
> 
> 
> I have made no changes to the series options; no channel-only, no special time slot, etc.
> 
> 
> -barry



FWIW, I was converted last week. I too noticed my 8600HD recording schedule was recording dupes. I noticed in the program guide info description of the scheduled dupe recording indicated the program was "NEW" when it clearly was not. It seemed to me like the indicator was set set to "NEW" incorrectly in the guide data therefore the DVR was going to do what it was told and record the new program since the program data indicated it was "NEW"


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeanSKA* /forum/post/17051690
> 
> 
> I would expect pre-1953 1.33 movies to have the black bars on the sides but not BONNIE AND CLYDE or THE CONVERSATION. I never had the channel, but didn't HD Net movies often show films from the 60s and 70s, I assume the 1.85 and 2.35 films spread across the widescreen, and did not have black bars on all 4 sides.



BUT, the things that they do have in True HD have looked beautiful. I actually like the fact that they leave the non-hd movies windowboxed (bars on all 4 sides) rather than upconverting. Makes it clear that you're just watching an SD picture.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/17052936
> 
> 
> BUT, the things that they do have in True HD have looked beautiful. I actually like the fact that they leave the non-hd movies windowboxed (bars on all 4 sides) rather than upconverting. Makes it clear that you're just watching an SD picture.



exactly


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/17052936
> 
> 
> BUT, the things that they do have in True HD have looked beautiful. I actually like the fact that they leave the non-hd movies windowboxed (bars on all 4 sides) rather than upconverting. Makes it clear that you're just watching an SD picture.



Haven’t tuned in enough to spot one of their HD showings. Not doubting that they are showing HD, but curious, what movie(s) you saw on TCM in HD?


Don’t see any logic to, or care for, the window boxing (bars on all 4 sides) at all, especially since many of the older films are 4x3 ratio. If a viewer needs







to see a window box to recognize SD resolution, then how do you aide this viewer when they’re watching a 4 x 3 movie?


Does this mean that even the 4x3 SD movies are window boxed (on all four sides) too?














As I said, the few times I’ve tuned in since we got 782, I’ve only seen “wide screen” features framed with bars.


They should fill the screen appropriately and state before the movie whether it is in HD as the Premium channels did since day one. When HD first started, not every movie on HBO or Showtime was in HD (as the majority is today) and the intro screen let us know what to expect.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jm4duryea* /forum/post/17050145
> 
> 
> Anybody else having problems right now? Constant and prolonged video freezes and audo drops.



Hadn't been watching that channel, but 716, 717, and 718 are on the same QAM frequency. As such, I have noticed too much glitching AND at least 3 times recently, all three channels showed gray screens from 10 minutes to over 454.


----------



## andgarden




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/17052936
> 
> 
> BUT, the things that they do have in True HD have looked beautiful. I actually like the fact that they leave the non-hd movies windowboxed (bars on all 4 sides) rather than upconverting. Makes it clear that you're just watching an SD picture.



I disagree very much with this. Their upconverter is much better than anything a consumer can buy. I'd rather they do the zoom for me (or better yet, find a 16x9 transfer if it exists).


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeanSKA* /forum/post/17051690
> 
> 
> I would expect pre-1953 1.33 movies to have the black bars on the sides but not BONNIE AND CLYDE or THE CONVERSATION. I never had the channel, but didn't HD Net movies often show films from the 60s and 70s, I assume the 1.85 and 2.35 films spread across the widescreen, and did not have black bars on all 4 sides.



Part of the reason so many of us were so incensed TWC dropped HDNet was that their presentation was.. flawless. Always HD, always OAR. No other channel is even close to how perfect HDNet was in it's presentation of films!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeanSKA* /forum/post/17051700
> 
> 
> I agree, it's awful. I was so disappointed. Does anyone have the MGM HD channel ? Does they have black bars on all sides for the widescreen fils ??



While I has it, never saw a black all 4 sides thing.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/17053107
> 
> 
> Haven’t tuned in enough to spot one of their HD showings. Not doubting that they are showing HD, but curious, what movie(s) you saw on TCM in HD?
> 
> 
> Don’t see any logic to, or care for, the window boxing (bars on all 4 sides) at all, especially since many of the older films are 4x3 ratio. If a viewer needs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to see a window box to recognize SD resolution, then how do you aide this viewer when they’re watching a 4 x 3 movie?
> 
> 
> Does this mean that even the 4x3 SD movies are window boxed (on all four sides) too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, the few times I’ve tuned in since we got 782, I’ve only seen “wide screen” features framed with bars.
> 
> 
> They should fill the screen appropriately and state before the movie whether it is in HD as the Premium channels did since day one. When HD first started, not every movie on HBO or Showtime was in HD (as the majority is today) and the intro screen let us know what to expect.



o nonononono


Their only presenting movies in their native format...

Cropping 4:3-original movies would be crazy.


And stating at the start whether the movie is HD or not doesn't help most people who aren't tuned in from the very start or DVRing it for later viewing (and Guide data isn't reliable enough unfortunately) - the main premium movie channels do state in the info whether a movie is HD or not - and they do 'zoom' in themselves - but i'm sure the overwhelming majority don't realize they are watching upconverted-SD


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeanSKA* /forum/post/17051700
> 
> 
> I agree, it's awful. I was so disappointed. Does anyone have the MGM HD channel ? Does they have black bars on all sides for the widescreen fils ??



MGM HD isn't a simulcast of an SD channel.


It's all HD - so they don't have to worry about that.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/17052609
> 
> 
> Seems to me that they chose to cut down on the guide data for faster transfer (they probably did their 'research' and found few people used that info)



You really want to have all movies directors not listed? You think the majority of folks don't want that bit of information?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17053233
> 
> 
> You really want to have all movies directors not listed? You think the majority of folks don't want that bit of information?



I'm sure the majority doesn't care.


And I was referring more to the categories.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/17052936
> 
> 
> BUT, the things that they do have in True HD have looked beautiful. I actually like the fact that they leave the non-hd movies windowboxed (bars on all 4 sides) rather than upconverting. Makes it clear that you're just watching an SD picture.



So should be use "windowbox" to indicate bars all 4 sides? That's good because I try to say "letter and pillar boxed."


For me, I'd rather they upconvert to 1080 and deliver it that way. I'll generally always zoom a windowboxed presentation and feel it would look a lot better if that happened at the point of origin.


Speaking of which, one of the very few MDN things I'm actually happy about is the zoom function. In Passport, if it was windowboxed and on a SD channel (which most of them were), I HAD to use the zoom on my TV. IT had a bug whereby about 1/3 up, the image sheared (imagine the top 2/3 shifted horizontally about 5 or 6 pixels). Didn't happen all the time, but in scenes of a lot of movement, it became apparent.


However, with MDN, it seems I have to use the cable boxes zoom. No tearing at all now... seems to eliminate the bug in the TVs function.


Then again, this great "new" feature has a downside. I used to be able to change normal, zoom, etc. directly from the remote. No longer works, so I have to go into setup, and make a few more clicks to get it set.


Of course, there's also much less need for it, I think all cable channels that I had to watch in SD now have HD channels. The zooming I'm doing now is for Being Human and the Torchwoods I have recorded before we got the surprise of the century and got BBC HD.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/17053107
> 
> 
> They should fill the screen appropriately and state before the movie whether it is in HD as the Premium channels did since day one. When HD first started, not every movie on HBO or Showtime was in HD (as the majority is today) and the intro screen let us know what to expect.



Hmmm, somehow I don't think I've seen ANY "HDTV" designations in the metadata with MDN... even so, prior it wasn't exactly always accurate.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17053331
> 
> 
> Hmmm, somehow I don't think I've seen ANY "HDTV" designations in the metadata with MDN... even so, prior it wasn't exactly always accurate.



I was referring to the stations (HBO, Showtime etc.) own intro screen.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17053310
> 
> 
> Then again, this great "new" feature has a downside. I used to be able to change normal, zoom, etc. directly from the remote. No longer works, so I have to go into setup, and make a few more clicks to get it set.



I use a Harmony One remote - and I'm using the same button as I did before to zoom. (one of the bottom corner buttons - forget which one right now)


----------



## DNINE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17053233
> 
> 
> You really want to have all movies directors not listed? You think the majority of folks don't want that bit of information?



Just a bit.


Parental Control will be a problem!


----------



## justlou




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17053233
> 
> 
> You really want to have all movies directors not listed? You think the majority of folks don't want that bit of information?



Speaking only for myself, I don't care about this information.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/17053347
> 
> 
> I use a Harmony One remote - and I'm using the same button as I did before to zoom. (one of the bottom corner buttons - forget which one right now)



I was talking about hitting one button on the STB remote (STB zoom) vs. doing half a dozen clicks in the UI. Not at all sure how the same multi-click Harmony "single button click" can possibly be the same for Passport and MDN...


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17053793
> 
> 
> I was talking about hitting one button on the STB remote (STB zoom) vs. doing half a dozen clicks in the UI. Not at all sure how the same multi-click Harmony "single button click" can possibly be the same for Passport and MDN...



....


the button on my remote is the same as the one twc gives us.


It's not specially programmed.


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17053793
> 
> 
> I was talking about hitting one button on the STB remote (STB zoom) vs. doing half a dozen clicks in the UI. Not at all sure how the same multi-click Harmony "single button click" can possibly be the same for Passport and MDN...



Just pressing the # key on the standard remote cycles through normal, stretch, zoom, just like it used to do under Passport. This is true for the MDN box. I cannot get it to work properly on the ODN 3090 box.


-barry


----------



## Riverside_Guy

OMG... now I see. Long ago I had discovered that the Video Source key (lower left) when the remote was set for CBL, did that. I used that key frequently (if I set the remote to TV, it switches sources ON the TV, but that function I used far less than zoom).


MUCH better!


----------



## nyctveng

am i the only one thata has not been upgraded to navigator? i have an old sa3250 and 2200 box with passport which has worked reliably for many years.


----------



## rhermoso




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/17051647
> 
> 
> A couple things:
> 
> 
> 1) Smithsonian HD is not a new channel that launched on August 19. It moved on August 19 from Channel 789 to 795, along with a bunch of other HD channels. And because it's part of the HD Extra package, you won't see it unless you subscribe to it.
> 
> 
> 2) Are you seeing the old, pre-existing HD channels at their new channel numbers? E.g. CNN HD used to be on 710 but is now on 778? FX HD was on 737 but is now on 710? Here's a list of the lineup changes:
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...19changes.html
> 
> 
> 3) the new HD channels that launched on August 19 are:
> 
> 
> Big Ten HD On Demand, 471
> 
> Outdoor Channel HD, 480
> 
> Headline News HD, 758
> 
> TCM HD, 782
> 
> Smithsonian HD *On Demand*, 794 (this is a new channel, maybe you got Smithsonian HD confused with it)
> 
> BBC America HD, 685
> 
> HSN HD, 739
> 
> 
> Tivo users won't be able to see the on demand channels because the Cablecards don't support them but you should see 480, 758, 782, 685 and 739 as part of the regular digital package. I receive them all on my Tivo. You're not seeing any of them?
> 
> 
> 4) Are any of these moved or new channels missing from your channel guide?



Thanks for your reply. Here's some quick feedback.


1) not getting Smithsonian, but don't have HD Extra so that might explain it.


2) Yes on both CNN and FX. They seem to have made the move.


3) I get none of these. Either a black screen or the Tivo logo saying channel not available.


4) The guide was updated through the Tivo download on Aug. 19. They are there and when I 'tune' to the channel the program info comes up. I can even schedule recordings but of course would only record a black screen. There is no bugger though when tuned to the channel.


----------



## abyssrules

not me either nyctveng....i think they forgot about us ...j/k!!!


----------



## DNINE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/17054049
> 
> 
> am i the only one thata has not been upgraded to navigator? i have an old sa3250 and 2200 box with passport which has worked reliably for many years.



I got the uprade on 2 of my boxes last week but I have another 2 still using Passport, strange.

One thing the Picture quality is Better on one of the upgraded sets, go figure.


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/17054049
> 
> 
> am i the only one thata has not been upgraded to navigator? i have an old sa3250 and 2200 box with passport which has worked reliably for many years.



They generally go by community and box type, so TWC may not have gotten around to updating your box yet.


Jack


----------



## peterlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rhermoso* /forum/post/17054094
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply. Here's some quick feedback.
> 
> 
> 1) not getting Smithsonian, but don't have HD Extra so that might explain it.
> 
> 
> 2) Yes on both CNN and FX. They seem to have made the move.
> 
> 
> 3) I get none of these. Either a black screen or the Tivo logo saying channel not available.
> 
> 
> 4) The guide was updated through the Tivo download on Aug. 19. They are there and when I 'tune' to the channel the program info comes up. I can even schedule recordings but of course would only record a black screen. There is no bugger though when tuned to the channel.



You probably already figured this out but it looks like for some reason your Cablecards weren't updated to receive the new HD channels. It's odd because you got all the other changes that occurred on August 19. You should be able to get phone support to fix it but that depends on speaking to someone who knows what a Cablecard is. Unfortunately, waiting for your in-person tech support appointment is probably your best bet. Hopefully, they will send someone who also has experience with Cablecards who can re-sync the cards, which should be easy to do. I guess the best thing I can tell you is that you definitely should be receiving 5 new HD channels without paying extra.


----------



## ANGEL 35

Did any one get a SAMSUNG 3090 -320 hdd at 23st. at new york city ???


----------



## T2k

Anyone knows why the heck I don't get MSNBC HD? This upg did nothing to make it happen, TWNYC claims it's a bug in my upd SA8300HD and needs to be replaced to fix it - which is out of question as I would lose 1-1 entire season of two HD shows...


----------



## SeanSKA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/17052936
> 
> 
> BUT, the things that they do have in True HD have looked beautiful. I actually like the fact that they leave the non-hd movies windowboxed (bars on all 4 sides) rather than upconverting. Makes it clear that you're just watching an SD picture.



What have they shown in 'True HD" ?


My thoughtwas that many of the widescreen films they show are available on DVD. Couldn't they have obtained the anamorphic transfers, and used those (even if they are not HD, they would be widescreen ) ?


----------



## daniel711




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/17054049
> 
> 
> am i the only one thata has not been upgraded to navigator? i have an old sa3250 and 2200 box with passport which has worked reliably for many years.



I live in Lower Manhattan and have Passport on my old Pioneer 3510 Voyager. I am holding my breath that it stays that way because I love the 'timers' (I have my own DVR and it's a great setup). When I switched my bedroom box for HD I got the Samsung 3050 with Navigator - and it sucks!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/17056166
> 
> 
> Did any one get a SAMSUNG 3090 -320 hdd at 23st. at new york city ???



Better yet, has anyone successfully swapped the internal drive for a Seagate Pipeline 320G drive? 2 guys we know of have done that in 2 other markets...


----------



## DNINE

My menu doesn't show all the Channels, like HBO2 MGMHDand some others, if I only hit the info button then go to each ch I can see each one. but the full screen menu doesn't. Anyone else


----------



## Meteor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/17059265
> 
> 
> My menu doesn't show all the Channels, like HBO2 MGMHDand some others, if I only hit the info button then go to each ch I can see each one. but the full screen menu doesn't. Anyone else



I think your channels are sorted by favorites.


Press Settings--> scroll with arrows to FAVORITES CHANNELS-->arrow down to Sort by Favorites press SELECT and set it to ALL Channels.


----------



## ANGEL 35

Did any one have problems this A.M.with your internet on the UWS?? Can not get on line. Yea just came on


----------



## DNINE




Meteor said:


> I think your channels are sorted by favorites.
> 
> 
> Press Settings--> scroll with arrows to FAVORITES CHANNELS-->arrow down to Sort by Favorites press SELECT and set it to ALL Channels.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> That was it Thanks for the help. It would have taken me forever to figure that
> 
> out.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Meteor* /forum/post/17059851
> 
> 
> I think your channels are sorted by favorites.
> 
> 
> Press Settings--> scroll with arrows to FAVORITES CHANNELS-->arrow down to Sort by Favorites press SELECT and set it to ALL Channels.



There's seems to be no point to favorites if one sorts by ALL CHANNELS, nothing in the guide changes. If one sorts by favorites first, all the favorites will be "moved" to just before channel 1.


I suspect what most want is a mode where the guide will ONLY show what you choose for it to show. And that was the default. Yet still have the ability to see all channels; for this one should have to do subsequent button presses.


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17065521
> 
> 
> There's seems to be no point to favorites if one sorts by ALL CHANNELS, nothing in the guide changes. If one sorts by favorites first, all the favorites will be "moved" to just before channel 1.
> 
> 
> I suspect what most want is a mode where the guide will ONLY show what you choose for it to show. And that was the default. Yet still have the ability to see all channels; for this one should have to do subsequent button presses.



I have selected ALL CHANNELS, and I see plenty of point in favorites. I never view my favorites in the guide. I just use the FAV button to skip to the next favorites.


You seem to think that I should have to push extra buttons to see every show in the guide. While I don't particularly agree, I suppose I could live with that if it were a one time configuration option (like it is now), but if I had to push extra buttons every time I brought up the guied, I would be unhappy. Not everybody thinks and operates their TV the same way you do.


-barry


----------



## Adamman100

Okay. Per my request, TWC delivered the Sammy 3090. It only has the 160gb drive, but that is still more than my "legacy" SA8300HD.


After the tech left, I noticed that the DVR wasn't sitting right on the shelf. Turns out it only has 1 out of 4 feet! Typical.


I'll post observations occasionally as I note them. (Please note that some of my comparisons may not be "new" since I'm used to Passport and I'm still getting the hang of Navigator.)


One thing I noticed right off the bat is better support for HDMI and digital audio. For instance, the STB correctly shows menus in full 16x9 without grey pillars on non-HD channels.


Also, it seems to load more of the program schedule automatically. I was able to switch forward by days up to a week without waiting for the box to download info from TWC. I don't know if this is the box, or a feature of the latest navigator, but I appreciate it.


That's it for now. I'll let you know if it helps with my signal problems and audio dropouts. So far, the answer is no. I need more time to observe and interact.


----------



## timewaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Adamman100* /forum/post/17067129
> 
> 
> Okay. Per my request, TWC delivered the Sammy 3090. It only has the 160gb drive, but that is still more than my "legacy" SA8300HD.
> 
> 
> After the tech left, I noticed that the DVR wasn't sitting right on the shelf. Turns out it only has 1 out of 4 feet! Typical.
> 
> 
> I'll post observations occasionally as I note them. (Please note that some of my comparisons may not be "new" since I'm used to Passport and I'm still getting the hang of Navigator.)
> 
> 
> One thing I noticed right off the bat is better support for HDMI and digital audio. For instance, the STB correctly shows menus in full 16x9 without grey pillars on non-HD channels.
> 
> 
> Also, it seems to load more of the program schedule automatically. I was able to switch forward by days up to a week without waiting for the box to download info from TWC. I don't know if this is the box, or a feature of the latest navigator, but I appreciate it.
> 
> 
> That's it for now. I'll let you know if it helps with my signal problems and audio dropouts. So far, the answer is no. I need more time to observe and interact.



huh?

i have the 8300HD also. I thought the 8300HD also has 160 gigs?


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timewaster* /forum/post/17067756
> 
> 
> huh?
> 
> i have the 8300HD also. I thought the 8300HD also has 160 gigs?



you are right it does. If it was less than 160 even the passport lovers would have left it long ago


----------



## Adamman100

My mistake. Sorry. Now that I'm in for the evening we'll see how things go.


----------



## LisaM

My remaining box was changed from Passport the other day. I just realized that I have lost my Dolby Digital on my receiver. It only plays in PCM. Any relationship between the new software update and this problem? My settings for the cable box are HDMI.


----------



## carl2680

I wonder why TWC still carry over 31 analog channels even though they are removing them one by one. I think they should remove all the remaining analog channels and leave channels 2-13.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LisaM* /forum/post/17069474
> 
> 
> My remaining box was changed from Passport the other day. I just realized that I have lost my Dolby Digital on my receiver. It only plays in PCM. Any relationship between the new software update and this problem? My settings for the cable box are HDMI.



I don't recall reading anything on the various threads here regarding audio issues. Obviously you probably tried the usual TW's fix all gaffer tape type solution







and rebooted to no avail? And you must have reviewed your settings on your receiver? Wish I had a concrete answer for you.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/17069685
> 
> 
> I wonder why TWC still carry over 31 analog channels even though they are removing them one by one. I think they should remove all the remaining analog channels and leave channels 2-13.



1) there are more OTA channels besides 2-13


2) the rest are almost all public access channels that they still have to carry for a while in analog


3) QAM space is a non-issue - there is plenty more space for more HD channels


----------



## hvdskiprep

Great news: everything is working!


The first time they came out here, they sent a contractor who wouldn't do anything besides replace the box. I insisted on keeping the old one. Unplugged it for many hours, plugged it back in without HDMI, etc. Still rebooting in a loop.


Then on Tuesday I had a problem with my Roadrunner which was running painfully slow, and after a 45 minute call they sent me to Level 3 support -- apparently my levels were all messed up. The tech came and also wanted to just take away the old box. But he fixed something outside my apartment in the hall (and it seems there is something else that has to be fixed next week but I don't have to be there). I had forgotten on the last visit to get an extra power cord to go with the second DVR, so it's been unplugged for a few days. Lo and behold, when I plugged it in (no HDMI, no component) and left it for a few hours - the update "took!".


I had left the external drive unplugged for this whole time and was all upset when I went to the list and none of the external stuff was there. But then I plugged it back in and rebooted the box ... everything was there! (One random "untitled recording" rated "adult" - something I deleted ages ago- but who cares!)


Very very happy camper.


The bottom line is - if your box is still doing this, insist on an in-house tech and send the guy away if he's not. Navigator is very fussy about authenticating and it goes into this reboot loop if there is a signal problem of any kind.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hvdskiprep* /forum/post/17039764
> 
> 
> Left it on for 24 hours -- still doing this. The time DOES show up. Then when you turn the TV on it tell you it is updating the recordings and settings. This persists for a few minutes, then it reboots and does it again. This is happening with and without the drive plugged in.
> 
> 
> Perhaps I should have left it on for several hours the first time, but the first time it did this I (on the advice of the guys on the phone) pulled the plug after 2 hours of it just sitting there. Now it just won't get past this spot where it is updating the recordings and settings.
> 
> 
> 
> I had a service call in for today and requested an in house tech. The guy came here and didn't even try to do anything but switch the box. I had him add a new one to our account, so I still have the old one. It even says on the printout "in-house tech only" but they sent a contractor anyway.
> 
> 
> Since I'm getting the clock, and this is still happening, does that mean I'm SOL?


----------



## LisaM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/17069709
> 
> 
> I don’t recall reading anything on the various threads here regarding audio issues. Obviously you probably tried the usual TW’s fix all gaffer tape type solution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and rebooted to no avail? And you must have reviewed your settings on your receiver? Wish I had a concrete answer for you.




Thanks, Larry. Yup, did all of those. I'm wondering if I have a bad cable because strangely enough, when I have the receiver and dvr on but not the plasma, I get DD sound through the receiver. The minute I turn on the plasma, I lose the DD. I am going to pull all of the HDMI cables tomorrow and see if the one from the tv is bad. Can't think of anything else it could be.


----------



## Satch Man

Glad that hdvskiprep got his box working! That's great! What he said below is SO TRUE if your box is stuck in a reboot loop or is constantly rebooting. YOU NEED TO HAVE YOUR SIGNAL STRENGTH AND LINE CHECKED BY AN IN HOUSE TECH, and if necessary the in-house tech can also replace the line going from the pole drop to your residence. I would put signal strength and a quality cable inside and outside the home as very important agents for box performance, especially for Navigator. Like I said, when our Road Runner kept disconnecting and reconnecting and our Navigator would be rebooting almost daily, and our Digital Phone was dropping calls in the middle of conversations the in-house tech came out:


1.) He did signal strength tests.


2.) He replaced the line.


3.) We had a signal reading that was coming it a little too strong causing the issues with our cable services. He said that if voltage readings were either too high or too low, you will have service problems.


4.) A few days later, another tech came out. He completed the order, finishing work on the line, to adjust the proper signals on the new line and making sure that both input and output levels were within the proper levels. Things work great now!


Jack



> Quote:
> The bottom line is - if your box is still doing this, insist on an in-house tech and send the guy away if he's not. Navigator is very fussy about authenticating and it goes into this reboot loop if there is a signal problem of any kind.


----------



## adrman

I've been doing some testing regarding the multi-segment recording problems some of us have been experiencing. For me, it only happens when a show is recording on FoxHD 705 in the 8pm to 9pm time slot. Any other time slot will record normally and it doesn't matter if the recording was a one time occurrence or a series recording. Also, I'm located in Manhattan and have the Samsung 3090. I did not experience this problem with the 8300HD and Passport. Would others that are having the problem see if those conditions hold true for them as well? Then maybe we can find someone to complain to at TW that might take us seriously and listen.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Adamman100* /forum/post/17067129
> 
> 
> Okay. Per my request, TWC delivered the Sammy 3090. It only has the 160gb drive, but that is still more than my "legacy" SA8300HD.
> 
> 
> After the tech left, I noticed that the DVR wasn't sitting right on the shelf. Turns out it only has 1 out of 4 feet! Typical.
> 
> 
> I'll post observations occasionally as I note them. (Please note that some of my comparisons may not be "new" since I'm used to Passport and I'm still getting the hang of Navigator.)
> 
> 
> One thing I noticed right off the bat is better support for HDMI and digital audio. For instance, the STB correctly shows menus in full 16x9 without grey pillars on non-HD channels.
> 
> 
> Also, it seems to load more of the program schedule automatically. I was able to switch forward by days up to a week without waiting for the box to download info from TWC. I don't know if this is the box, or a feature of the latest navigator, but I appreciate it.
> 
> 
> That's it for now. I'll let you know if it helps with my signal problems and audio dropouts. So far, the answer is no. I need more time to observe and interact.



8300HDs had 160G drives... mine sure did!


The loading of guide data IS far batter than Passport. WIth a week's+ worth of MDN, I am seeing it always have 7 days of data. One of the very few things it has over Passport.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/17069709
> 
> 
> I don't recall reading anything on the various threads here regarding audio issues. Obviously you probably tried the usual TW's fix all gaffer tape type solution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and rebooted to no avail? And you must have reviewed your settings on your receiver? Wish I had a concrete answer for you.



Can't say anything about Lisa's issue as I don't have the same set-up. Looks like she is doing HDMI to an AVR, then video to the TV, with the AVR not picking up the 5.1 audio on HDMI.


HOWEVER, we do know about an issue with the 3090... if it is used like Lisa has her set-up. There's a hidden preference to allow AC-3 over HDMI that is off by default. BUT that SEEMS limited to the 3090 as one needs to get into the boxes extended diagnostics to correct the issue.


My experiences over the past week have demonstrated that an MDNed 8300HD CAN experience issues that other craptigator users don't see. I had all sorts of serious issues with series recordings and even after doing what other told me I had to do, it still doesn't work correctly, even by TWC's twisted illogic.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/17069750
> 
> 
> 1) there are more OTA channels besides 2-13



Isn't it that UHF is also OTA, 2-13 being VHF?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LisaM* /forum/post/17070981
> 
> 
> Thanks, Larry. Yup, did all of those. I'm wondering if I have a bad cable because strangely enough, when I have the receiver and dvr on but not the plasma, I get DD sound through the receiver. The minute I turn on the plasma, I lose the DD. I am going to pull all of the HDMI cables tomorrow and see if the one from the tv is bad. Can't think of anything else it could be.



Hmmm, exactly how is everything wired? HDMI for STB to AVR, then HDMI from AVR to TV? Theoretically that SHOULD work fine, maybe try component for the STB to TV run...


FYI, HDMI is a 2 way protocol. It seems that if the first device after the source can decode AC-3, the source sends AC-3. If not, the source sends a 2 channel signal like PCM.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adrman* /forum/post/17072018
> 
> 
> I've been doing some testing regarding the multi-segment recording problems some of us have been experiencing. For me, it only happens when a show is recording on FoxHD 705 in the 8pm to 9pm time slot. Any other time slot will record normally and it doesn't matter if the recording was a one time occurrence or a series recording. Also, I'm located in Manhattan and have the Samsung 3090. I did not experience this problem with the 8300HD and Passport. Would others that are having the problem see if those conditions hold true for them as well? Then maybe we can find someone to complain to at TW that might take us seriously and listen.



Interesting... 705 lost video for about 15 minutes last night during that hour.


Somehow I had the impression the multi-segment issue was on 8300HDs that got MDN... is it only on 3090s?


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adrman* /forum/post/17072018
> 
> 
> I've been doing some testing regarding the multi-segment recording problems some of us have been experiencing. For me, it only happens when a show is recording on FoxHD 705 in the 8pm to 9pm time slot. Any other time slot will record normally and it doesn't matter if the recording was a one time occurrence or a series recording. Also, I'm located in Manhattan and have the Samsung 3090. I did not experience this problem with the 8300HD and Passport. Would others that are having the problem see if those conditions hold true for them as well? Then maybe we can find someone to complain to at TW that might take us seriously and listen.



I actually did not have this problem this week. Hell's Kitchen recorded as one show. I think TW did some updates because fast forwarding DVR'ed programs and hitting play rewinded the video like it used to (this is using the 3090).


----------



## adrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacAlert* /forum/post/17072674
> 
> 
> I actually did not have this problem this week. Hell's Kitchen recorded as one show. I think TW did some updates because fast forwarding DVR'ed programs and hitting play rewinded the video like it used to (this is using the 3090).



I had about 6 segments for HK. Hopefully, they're aware of the issue and are correcting it.


----------



## adrman

Just an fyi, this am I successfully swapped out the 160GB drive in the Samsung 3090 for a 320GB drive. All appears to be functioning normally. All series recordings and settings were maintained.


----------



## LisaM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17072552
> 
> 
> Hmmm, exactly how is everything wired? HDMI for STB to AVR, then HDMI from AVR to TV? Theoretically that SHOULD work fine, maybe try component for the STB to TV run...
> 
> 
> FYI, HDMI is a 2 way protocol. It seems that if the first device after the source can decode AC-3, the source sends AC-3. If not, the source sends a 2 channel signal like PCM.



It's been a while since I wired everything so I have to check. The funny thing is that everything has worked fine like this for 2+ years. I just noticed the issue last night - I don't use this setup everynight - so something must have just gone wrong.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17072370
> 
> 
> The loading of guide data IS far batter than Passport. WIth a week's+ worth of MDN, I am seeing it always have 7 days of data. One of the very few things it has over Passport.



Actually, I think you are being fooled by navigator. I think it only boots up with 3 days of guide data, BUT since all of the program descriptions are much shorter, each day's worth of data loads much faster it just seems like all 7 days of data is there. If, after a reboot, you page forward beyond 3 days, there is a very slight pause (though no "loading...." message or blanking out of one of the tuners like there was on Passport) while the next day's data loads for the first time.


Scott


----------



## andgarden




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adrman* /forum/post/17072925
> 
> 
> Just an fyi, this am I successfully swapped out the 160GB drive in the Samsung 3090 for a 320GB drive. All appears to be functioning normally. All series recordings and settings were maintained.



Could you be more specific about your procedure and what brand of drive you used?


tks.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/17073307
> 
> 
> Actually, I think you are being fooled by navigator. I think it only boots up with 3 days of guide data, BUT since all of the program descriptions are much shorter, each day's worth of data loads much faster it just seems like all 7 days of data is there. If, after a reboot, you page forward beyond 3 days, there is a very slight pause (though no "loading...." message or blanking out of one of the tuners like there was on Passport) while the next day's data loads for the first time.
> 
> 
> Scott



Funny, I immediately noticed that using the "day ahead" button in the guide was substantially slower than Passport. Never occurred to me it had anything to do with needing to d/l more data. I get that even going from today to tomorrow.


jcalabria offered a tip.. press a number from 2-6 and hit the right arrow. The schedule jumps pretty quickly to that date.


I'm curious... when Passport did NOT have data, it immediately was clear because the "to be recorded list" would miss stuff. When we forced Pass. to d/l more data, then the "to be recorded list" grew. So far, that list in MDN seems to carry scheduled recordings for the whole week.


Once again this points to an age old issue. There is no documentation whatsoever as to how any of their software works. Or what logic it's SUPPOSED to use. Leaves us with too much speculation as to where fault does or doesn't lie.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andgarden* /forum/post/17073392
> 
> 
> Could you be more specific about your procedure and what brand of drive you used?
> 
> 
> tks.



Seems it has to be one very specific model... one place to get is here:

http://www.nowdirect.com/exec/partIn...&categoryid=59 


A phillips head and a Torx T-10 Security socket is needed.


----------



## adrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17073463
> 
> 
> Seems it has to be one very specific model... one place to get is here:
> 
> http://www.nowdirect.com/exec/partIn...&categoryid=59
> 
> 
> A phillips head and a Torx T-10 Security socket is needed.



That about covers it. A different drive "might" work, but I don't think anyone has tried yet. It took about 10 minutes to do the following: pop the cover, unhook the two drive cables, remove the drive caddie, swap the drive out of the caddie, replace, attach cables and put the cover back on. Once power was established, the hard disk automatically formatted. That with the initial boot took around 10 minutes.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adrman* /forum/post/17073595
> 
> 
> That about covers it..



That's great. Approximately, how many HD hours does this now give you?


----------



## adrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/17073627
> 
> 
> That's great. Approximately, how many HD hours does this now give you?



Not sure on the HD hours. Diagnostics lists SD hours available at 93.


----------



## andgarden

Interesting, thanks. The 500GB drive is only a few bucks more .


I wonder if it would work. . .


----------



## adrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andgarden* /forum/post/17073865
> 
> 
> I wonder if it would work. . .



Someone's got to be the first to try.







It looks like NowDirect has a 14 day return policy. To be honest, I bought my 320GB from Amazon for around $10 dollars more than NowDirect's price, just because of their 30 day return and Prime 2 day shipping. I've never had any problem returning anything for any reason to them.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17073463
> 
> 
> Seems it has to be one very specific model... one place to get is here:
> 
> http://www.nowdirect.com/exec/partIn...&categoryid=59
> 
> 
> A phillips head and a Torx T-10 Security socket is needed.



Are we sure about this? Seems these Pipeline HD drives are available up to 1TB.


Now look what you made me go and do...







A Little Experimenting










A_C


----------



## lee7n

TV Everywhere

http://www.engadget.com/2009/08/27/t...tart-sometime/


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/17074106
> 
> 
> Now look what you made me go and do...
> 
> A_C



Does this mean you’re doing this experiment?

Look forward to the results.


1TB would definitely motivate me to dump my SA boxes and “upgrade” to the Sammys with some tweaks.



Considering I’m not computer savvy (as I’ve said before, to me, a hard-drive is sitting on the L.I.E. on a Sunday) but I might be able to perform this little operation without any glowing nose or buzzer.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/17074233
> 
> 
> Does this mean you’re doing this experiment?
> 
> Look forward to the results.
> 
> 
> 1TB would definitely motivate me to dump my SA boxes and “upgrade” to the Sammys with some tweaks.
> 
> 
> 
> Considering I’m not computer savvy (as I’ve said before, to me, a hard-drive is sitting on the L.I.E. on a Sunday) but I might be able to perform this little operation without any glowing nose or buzzer.



Stop tearing your cable boxes apart lol, this is not the answer. Be patient I am sure bigger drives are coming it will not be 160 forever. All I have to say is my poor toy train and various other things I would take apart in my youth


----------



## gonogo

Hi, i'm new to twc. I used to have Dish network but now moved into a building in manhattan where I can only get either twc or rcn. I decided to go for twc. I just got the installation today and saw they gave me a a box that has no HDMI output. The box is a Pioneer HD voyager. That's all the info I got from it. Furthermore, the box looks pretty used and didn't even come in a box. When I asked the contractor who was doing the installation he said that was the box he was given, but if I wanted to change it I could just go the twc office and switch it for another one. When checking the signal the PQ is not that bad (although not as good as it was with dish). However, the worse part is the menu option. The channel guide looks really blurred, and it's very slow.


Anyhow, since I have no previous experience with twc I just wanted to know if this was the standard thing (getting a used box with no hdmi output). Also, I'm now having second thoughts about twc... was wondering if I should have gone with RCN.


I would appreciate any advise. Thanks.


----------



## peterlee

Do other people experience macroblocking on the channels 109 (Boom), 137 (The N) and 138 (Nick Toon)? The picture breaks up into little squares and sometimes the audio stutters as well. This has been a problem on these channels for at least a month, approaching two. I've had it on both a 8300HD (both Passport and post-Navigator) as well as a Tivo so I'm pretty sure it's not a DVR issue. I've called it in and have a service call this weekend but I'm curious to see if anyone else is having it too. It's frequent, occurring every couple minutes, so I'd appreciate it if anyone could spare a little time to check.


----------



## LisaM

The good news is that I solved my audio problems. The bad news is that I finally watched some episodes of The Closer (TNT HD) and all had terrible picture and audio breakups. Some of the recordings were made on Passport and transferred over to Mystro and others were newly done on Mystro. So far, I've watched 4 different episodes and all had major issues. Is anyone else having problems with breakups on TNTHD?


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LisaM* /forum/post/17077545
> 
> 
> The good news is that I solved my audio problems. The bad news is that I finally watched some episodes of The Closer (TNT HD) and all had terrible picture and audio breakups. Some of the recordings were made on Passport and transferred over to Mystro and others were newly done on Mystro. So far, I've watched 4 different episodes and all had major issues. Is anyone else having problems with breakups on TNTHD?



I definitely had them under Passport. Things have been much better, in this regard, since the Mystro upgrade, but not perfect. I still have an occasional, very short, audio/video glitch - especially on TNTHD.


-barry


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gonogo* /forum/post/17076366
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm new to twc. I used to have Dish network but now moved into a building in Manhattan where I can only get either twc or rcn. I decided to go for twc. I just got the installation today and saw they gave me a a box that has no HDMI output. The box is a Pioneer HD voyager. That's all the info I got from it. Furthermore, the box looks pretty used and didn't even come in a box. When I asked the contractor who was doing the installation he said that was the box he was given, but if I wanted to change it I could just go the twc office and switch it for another one. When checking the signal the PQ is not that bad (although not as good as it was with dish). However, the worse part is the menu option. The channel guide looks really blurred, and it's very slow.
> 
> 
> Anyhow, since I have no previous experience with twc I just wanted to know if this was the standard thing (getting a used box with no hdmi output). Also, I'm now having second thoughts about twc... was wondering if I should have gone with RCN.
> 
> 
> I would appreciate any advise. Thanks.




Hi,


Welcome! Those Pioneer boxes are the oldest boxes. I am shocked that there are divisions that are still giving them out. The Pioneer model boxes are about 7-10 years old. In fact, Pioneer is not even in the cable box business anymore. TWC supposedly improved the functionality on the boxes, but they are ungodly slow. They don't have the internal memory needed to run the new Navigator software well.


You should definitely exchange your box for a much newer model. An SA box version 3000-4000 (the higher the better.) or one of the new Samsung boxes. The speed is like comparing a snail (The Pioneer) to a cheetah (the SA 4000 series or the new Samsung.) You can exchange it for the newer make and model at a TWC service center.


If you want a box swap done by TWC, insist on an in-house technician to bring it out and say you want the newest model SA box they have or a new Samsung. If you go with the tech visit, PLEASE have him check your signal strength from both inside and outside the home. Navigator is very fussy about proper signal strength and good wiring for software updates and PQ. You will be amazed at the speed difference. That poor Pioneer box has been refurbished about 10 times I would say. If you upgrade to DVR service, you should get either the SA-8300HDC or the new Samsung DVR.


Jack


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LisaM* /forum/post/17077545
> 
> 
> The good news is that I solved my audio problems.



Curious, was it a bad HDMI cable?


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gonogo* /forum/post/17076366
> 
> 
> Hi, i'm new to twc. I used to have Dish network but now moved into a building in manhattan where I can only get either twc or rcn. I decided to go for twc. I just got the installation today and saw they gave me a a box that has no HDMI output. The box is a Pioneer HD voyager. That's all the info I got from it. Furthermore, the box looks pretty used and didn't even come in a box. When I asked the contractor who was doing the installation he said that was the box he was given, but if I wanted to change it I could just go the twc office and switch it for another one. When checking the signal the PQ is not that bad (although not as good as it was with dish). However, the worse part is the menu option. The channel guide looks really blurred, and it's very slow.
> 
> 
> Anyhow, since I have no previous experience with twc I just wanted to know if this was the standard thing (getting a used box with no hdmi output). Also, I'm now having second thoughts about twc... was wondering if I should have gone with RCN.
> 
> 
> I would appreciate any advise. Thanks.



Go get a Samsung 3090HD box. It has HDMI You can get it at 23st







It has every thing you need. A used box sucks.


----------



## LisaM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/17078528
> 
> 
> Curious, was it a bad HDMI cable?



Nope....When they installed Mystro, the default audio setting is HDMI. Apparently my receiver is non-HDMI so the setting should have been Dolby Digital. Once I changed it, it worked fine again.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adrman* /forum/post/17073776
> 
> 
> Not sure on the HD hours. Diagnostics lists SD hours available at 93.



Hmmm, that doesn't sound quite right. As I recall, for the 160G drive it was 20 of HD, 90 of SD. I have seen others 3090 folks reporting gigabytes of free and used space...


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/17074382
> 
> 
> Stop tearing your cable boxes apart lol, this is not the answer. Be patient I am sure bigger drives are coming it will not be 160 forever. All I have to say is my poor toy train and various other things I would take apart in my youth



I've seen the top secret TWC plans... they are scheduled to go to a 200G drive in the 2013-2015 time frame.


Seriously, I'd be willing to bet that in quantity at wholesale, they may be spending MORE on the tiny drives than 500G and up.


I'm convinced they are very purposely making sure nobody can archive anything... or hold onto recordings for long at all. I'm sure all the content providers they have contracts with all would love to see DVRs go away. Or as the genie is out of the bottle, make sure DVRs can only be used for some small amount of time shifting. I'd even go as far to speculate the issues with external drive support in all 3.x versions of ODN is by design.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LisaM* /forum/post/17077545
> 
> 
> The good news is that I solved my audio problems. The bad news is that I finally watched some episodes of The Closer (TNT HD) and all had terrible picture and audio breakups. Some of the recordings were made on Passport and transferred over to Mystro and others were newly done on Mystro. So far, I've watched 4 different episodes and all had major issues. Is anyone else having problems with breakups on TNTHD?



Oh it's been a constant issue for 4-6 months now.


It seems that most of those who have issues are 8300HD users, but I can also recall a few HDC users as well.


Would help if we knew location, borough and which head end (actually, I know there are 2 head ends in Man. but what about SI, Brooklyn, Queens or the Bronx... are each of those boroughs serviced by one head end?).


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/17077636
> 
> 
> I definitely had them under Passport. Things have been much better, in this regard, since the Mystro upgrade, but not perfect. I still have an occasional, very short, audio/video glitch - especially on TNTHD.
> 
> 
> -barry



Not so much for me... it's only been a week-10 days but I see just as much as I did before being 'gatored. W/Passport, "unwatchable" did happen (as in half a dozen per 2-3 minute blocks), but not that frequently. Usually it's about a dozen per hour.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17079107
> 
> 
> I've seen the top secret TWC plans... they are scheduled to go to a 200G drive in the 2013-2015 time frame.
> 
> 
> Seriously, I'd be willing to bet that in quantity at wholesale, they may be spending MORE on the tiny drives than 500G and up.
> 
> 
> I'm convinced they are very purposely making sure nobody can archive anything... or hold onto recordings for long at all. I'm sure all the content providers they have contracts with all would love to see DVRs go away. Or as the genie is out of the bottle, make sure DVRs can only be used for some small amount of time shifting. I'd even go as far to speculate the issues with external drive support in all 3.x versions of ODN is by design.



and to go a step further, if you are correct in this supposition, then we'll soon start seeing tamper stickers or something more secure than a hex screw on the box.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adrman* /forum/post/17073595
> 
> 
> That about covers it. A different drive "might" work, but I don't think anyone has tried yet.



There have been a few unsuccessful attempts posted (Navigator and/or 3090 threads) using different drives with capacities larger than 320. Whether they failed because of the model or the capacity being larger than the officially supported 320GB is not known... just that they failed.


Having originally had a 320GB 3090 handed to me by TW back in April, I knew that the capacity with the 320 was comfortable for my needs, but the 160GB version I now have was not. So I opted for the "safe" route and just matched the optional factory configuration. The 500GB drive WAS tempting, though, as it was only $5 more than the 320.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/17079245
> 
> 
> There have been a few unsuccessful attempts posted (Navigator and/or 3090 threads) using different drives with capacities larger than 320. Whether they failed because of the model or the capacity being larger than the officially supported 320GB is not known... just that they failed.
> 
> 
> Having originally had a 320GB 3090 handed to me by TW back in April, I knew that the capacity with the 320 was comfortable for my needs, but the 160GB version I now have was not. So I opted for the "safe" route and just matched the optional factory configuration. The 500GB drive WAS tempting, though, as it was only $5 more than the 320.



This kind of stuff amuses me because it was something like 10 years ago that my computer at the time had an issue with any drive with a capacity >128G. Oh, they worked just fine, except no matter what the actual size, the OS wouldn't let more than 128G be written to the drive.


The 3090 is certainly a new piece of electronics, far as I can tell, it's only been on the market, in the field for what, 6 months? If it is limited, then it has to very much be by design. More and more I think it's very much a plan for all MSOs to limit what customers can record. They want you to be able to time shift only a very limited amount of content, not be able to archive things like the whole LotR trilogy in HD... from which you COULD have a viewing party!


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17079363
> 
> 
> This kind of stuff amuses me because it was something like 10 years ago that my computer at the time had an issue with any drive with a capacity >128G. Oh, they worked just fine, except no matter what the actual size, the OS wouldn't let more than 128G be written to the drive.
> 
> 
> The 3090 is certainly a new piece of electronics, far as I can tell, it's only been on the market, in the field for what, 6 months? If it is limited, then it has to very much be by design. More and more I think it's very much a plan for all MSOs to limit what customers can record. They want you to be able to time shift only a very limited amount of content, not be able to archive things like the whole LotR trilogy in HD... from which you COULD have a viewing party!



The issues reported by folks trying other capacities were exactly analogous to that. Need to find a BIOS update for the box, lol.


I agree that there is no incentive for the cable ops to allow massive amounts of archiving, but... the 160GB drives can't even get a moderate HD time-shifter through a week-long vacation. Its hard to fathom that they would have purchased 3090s with anything BUT the 320s.


----------



## DNINE

Is there a way to see the time on the show your watching with DVR? With passport it would always display where you are in the movie, time wise, now the bar just displays the time it started to end but if you ff or rewind you have no idea where in the movie or show it's at.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/17079509
> 
> 
> Is there a way to see the time on the show your watching with DVR? With passport it would always display where you are in the movie, time wise, now the bar just displays the time it started to end but if you ff or rewind you have no idea where in the movie or show it's at.



The running time during playback is displayed in the tab at the top left of the bar, where time of day is normally displayed. Many folks don't notice this.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/17079443
> 
> 
> I agree that there is no incentive for the cable ops to allow massive amounts of archiving, but... the 160GB drives can't even get a moderate HD time-shifter through a week-long vacation. Its hard to fathom that they would have purchased 3090s with anything BUT the 320s.



Or simply being away on a Sunday and be a football fan. 2 home teams I have, so it could be up to 10 hours of HD recording I'd need.


Factor in that one can watch an entire football game from a DVR is a LOT less time than top watch it live. My record was about 45 minutes. I have a pal who almost never watches anything on broadcast or cable who routinely records football games just so he can watch them off the DVR in half or less the time to watch live.


Still, more and more I think they very much DO want to keep this "capacity to time shift" to be very minimal. While none of us could say for sure, I'd almost pout money this very subject always comes up during any carriage agreement negotiations.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17079548
> 
> 
> Or simply being away on a Sunday and be a football fan. 2 home teams I have, so it could be up to 10 hours of HD recording I'd need.
> 
> 
> Factor in that one can watch an entire football game from a DVR is a LOT less time than top watch it live. My record was about 45 minutes. I have a pal who almost never watches anything on broadcast or cable who routinely records football games just so he can watch them off the DVR in half or less the time to watch live.
> 
> 
> Still, more and more I think they very much DO want to keep this "capacity to time shift" to be very minimal. While none of us could say for sure, I'd almost pout money this very subject always comes up during any carriage agreement negotiations.



I know the football drill... as a life-long Jets and (especially) Giants fan, and now a Panthers fan and season ticket holder, I end up going to the Panthers game (which I also record) and, if I should be lucky enough to also get a Jets or Giants game broadcast here, record that, then squeeze watching them into whatever time I can find after I finally get home from the stadium... all of which is made harder if there is a decent Sunday night game on. But I have suffered severe football withdrawal since both the Giants and Panthers were so unceremoniously dumped from the playoffs last season... I'm ready for some football!


----------



## DNINE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/17079528
> 
> 
> The running time during playback is displayed in the tab at the top left of the bar, where time of day is normally displayed. Many folks don't notice this.



It does show the time of day not the time in the movie is there a way to switch that?


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/17079894
> 
> 
> It does show the time of day not the time in the movie is there a way to switch that?



Not that I'm aware of... maybe just a version difference between MDN and ODN. Sorry if I got your hopes up. Also, the run-time is shown during DVR playback only... it does show ToD while watching anything live.


----------



## andgarden

It occurs to me that HD space is not the only constraint we're facing. Frankly, I just don't see how two tuners are enough anymore. We really need 4-6.


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17079169
> 
> 
> Not so much for me... it's only been a week-10 days but I see just as much as I did before being 'gatored. W/Passport, "unwatchable" did happen (as in half a dozen per 2-3 minute blocks), but not that frequently. Usually it's about a dozen per hour.



Your problem is much worse than mine ever was. A dozen per hour is about as bad as it ever got even during the worst of the Passport days. Nowadays, for the bad shows, it's two or three per hour.


I must admit, though, my situation is not a very fair test. A week after I was upgraded to MDN, I also upgraded my external drive to a better and bigger model. That may be responsible for some of the improvement.


-barry


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andgarden* /forum/post/17079947
> 
> 
> It occurs to me that HD space is not the only constraint we're facing. Frankly, I just don't see how two tuners are enough anymore. We really need 4-6.



But, at least, we can mitigate that problem by getting two boxes. What I'm hoping for is that they will revive the idea of being able to record a show in the living room, and then watch it in the den. Nonetheless, having a "backup" DVR in the den, allows me to record on three tuners on the odd occasion that it is necessary.


-barry


----------



## adrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17079061
> 
> 
> Hmmm, that doesn't sound quite right. As I recall, for the 160G drive it was 20 of HD, 90 of SD. I have seen others 3090 folks reporting gigabytes of free and used space...



Well I recorded 5 hours of HD last night and the box reported 12% used. Doing the math on that, I should get about 41.666 hours of HD.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adrman* /forum/post/17080521
> 
> 
> Well I recorded 5 hours of HD last night and the box reported 12% used. Doing the math on that, I should get about 41.666 hours of HD.



Sounds about right... Depending on the bitrate of the recorded program's stream, the 160GB drive will provide ~20 hours of HD recording, and the 320GB will provide ~40 hours. Each hour of HD programming represents about 2%-2.5% of the 320's capacity, and 4%-5% of the 160's.


----------



## LisaM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17079142
> 
> 
> Oh it's been a constant issue for 4-6 months now.
> 
> 
> It seems that most of those who have issues are 8300HD users, but I can also recall a few HDC users as well.
> 
> 
> Would help if we knew location, borough and which head end (actually, I know there are 2 head ends in Man. but what about SI, Brooklyn, Queens or the Bronx... are each of those boroughs serviced by one head end?).



I've been out of town for most of the last year and a half so I really didn't notice till now. The breakups during The Closer were really bad - lot a lot of dialog. The box which recorded The Closer on Passport is an 8300HD but I also had issues with the new TiVo which records from a cable card. I am on the UWS near Lincoln Center.


----------



## ericnyc

Long time reader, first time poster. I hope youse guys can help.


Two weeks ago, a week after being converted to Navigator, my trusty 8300HD died after five years of flawless service. Since 23 St. didn't have any Sansung's on hand, I took home a used HDC.


Everything was fine for the first week (though I sure miss the way the buffers worked under Passport). But for the past several days at some point during each evening, my box has suddenly lost it's ability to function as a DVR.


Even though all of my recordings appear in my Show List, the indicator says 0% full. If I try to play any of the recorded shows, the screen turns black and the box freezes up. Rebooting solves the problem -- but only temporarily.


This seems to occur only when watching a show while something else is recording -- but that's just an observation.


Any ideas whether it's the stupid used box, my wiring or signal strength?


----------



## LL3HD

I was looking back at what I thought was the beginning of this thread and stumbled on this post on page 2. I had to laugh, how things haven't changed here










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LisaM* /forum/post/2664915
> 
> 
> I have frequent audio and video dropouts with the 3100 box. I am at the point where some HD programs are unwatchable since the dropouts cause you to lose crucial parts of the storyline. I often wondered if the problem was my particular box but it sounds as if it is more system-wide.
> 
> 
> I am planning to get the new Pioneer box but was also concerned the picture quality on the SD channels was not as good as with the 3100.



So what happens to the earlier pages to this thread? I remember it being way more longer. Does this thing just shrink away, from page 1, as it goes on? Oh well thought I'd share this


----------



## LL3HD

After looking again, maybe that is the beginning and I'm confusing it with another thread.


----------



## adrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ericnyc* /forum/post/17082325
> 
> 
> Any ideas whether it's the stupid used box, my wiring or signal strength?



Welcome. Sounds like the box. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but I think you've got another visit to 23rd St. in your future.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17079363
> 
> 
> More and more I think it's very much a plan for all MSOs to limit what customers can record. They want you to be able to time shift only a very limited amount of content, not be able to archive things like the whole LotR trilogy in HD... from which you COULD have a viewing party!



If that's the case why would they bother activating the eSata connection and allowing the boxes to work with external drives. My 500GB DVR extender lets me record several weeks worth of all the shows I watch plus a ton of movies and most importantly Rangers games.







At one point I counted at least 80 hours of HD recordings and programs still weren't getting deleted. I could have quite a few LotR viewings in HD and still have several days of material left over.


----------



## jm4duryea




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/17077472
> 
> 
> Do other people experience macroblocking on the channels 109 (Boom), 137 (The N) and 138 (Nick Toon)? The picture breaks up into little squares and sometimes the audio stutters as well. This has been a problem on these channels for at least a month, approaching two. I've had it on both a 8300HD (both Passport and post-Navigator) as well as a Tivo so I'm pretty sure it's not a DVR issue. I've called it in and have a service call this weekend but I'm curious to see if anyone else is having it too. It's frequent, occurring every couple minutes, so I'd appreciate it if anyone could spare a little time to check.



I watched each channel for several minutes. Both audio and video were fine for me. I have an 8300hdc and am in Brooklyn Heights.


----------



## gonogo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Satch Man* /forum/post/17078268
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> Welcome! Those Pioneer boxes are the oldest boxes. I am shocked that there are divisions that are still giving them out. The Pioneer model boxes are about 7-10 years old. In fact, Pioneer is not even in the cable box business anymore. TWC supposedly improved the functionality on the boxes, but they are ungodly slow. They don't have the internal memory needed to run the new Navigator software well.
> 
> 
> You should definitely exchange your box for a much newer model. An SA box version 3000-4000 (the higher the better.) or one of the new Samsung boxes. The speed is like comparing a snail (The Pioneer) to a cheetah (the SA 4000 series or the new Samsung.) You can exchange it for the newer make and model at a TWC service center.
> 
> 
> If you want a box swap done by TWC, insist on an in-house technician to bring it out and say you want the newest model SA box they have or a new Samsung. If you go with the tech visit, PLEASE have him check your signal strength from both inside and outside the home. Navigator is very fussy about proper signal strength and good wiring for software updates and PQ. You will be amazed at the speed difference. That poor Pioneer box has been refurbished about 10 times I would say. If you upgrade to DVR service, you should get either the SA-8300HDC or the new Samsung DVR.
> 
> 
> Jack



Thanks so much for the info! I'll definitely go to TWC on 23rd st and swap my cable box. Hopefully they give me a new one.


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gonogo* /forum/post/17083037
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for the info! I'll definitely go to TWC on 23rd st and swap my cable box. Hopefully they give me a new one.



Cool!


Let me know how you like the new box when you get it!


Jack


----------



## kwitel

Or does service suck on the new Samsung??


I cant watch an HD On Demand movie through till the end if my life depended on it. Every time I order a movie, it freezes and stops 20 or so minutes in telling me that the HD service is temporarily not available.


What to do???


I hate this company with a real passion...


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/17079648
> 
> 
> I'm ready for some football!



Moi aussi! Jets/Giants tonight.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LisaM* /forum/post/17081524
> 
> 
> I've been out of town for most of the last year and a half so I really didn't notice till now. The breakups during The Closer were really bad - lot a lot of dialog. The box which recorded The Closer on Passport is an 8300HD but I also had issues with the new TiVo which records from a cable card. I am on the UWS near Lincoln Center.



Ah, that be Man South. All I know for sure is the issue is much the same w/Passport or MDN. In the next week or so I should be ODN/3090 so we''ll see how that shakes out...


----------



## d3193

Does anyone else ever get this message? It means that the buffer is not working.


I don't get it all the time, most often on 704 during Extra, when what I want to do is rewind and watch the Evening News. I've tried rebooting the box (8300HDC) to no avail.


This is my second new box recently. Had a Samsung that I had to return because of segmented recordings (some shows were in 6 or more parts, The Closer recorded 1 minute and then stopped).


I'm trying to like the new software, but it's not easy. The buffer stops if I go to the DVR. Program guide info is very abbreviated. It seems to react sluggishly to commands. There must be something good about it (and I'm sure someone will tell me what). Of course, I have no choice, so I'll learn to live with it.


----------



## peterlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jm4duryea* /forum/post/17082967
> 
> 
> I watched each channel for several minutes. Both audio and video were fine for me. I have an 8300hdc and am in Brooklyn Heights.



Thanks for taking the time to check. I looked at the channels just now and I got the macroblocking just seconds after I tuned in. I will keep my service call. Thanks again.


----------



## andgarden

Happy that my _Mouse that Roared_ recording off of TCM HD is in 16x9, but it's clearly not an HD master.


Better than windowboxing!


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adrman* /forum/post/17082492
> 
> 
> Welcome. Sounds like the box. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but I think you've got another visit to 23rd St. in your future.



However, if it IS a wiring and signal strength issue, that has to be fixed or a new box will just have similar issues. Call TWC, and make sure you request that an IN HOUSE TECH (NOT AN INDEPENDENT CONTRACTOR) be sent to your house to check wiring and signal strength. If he is sent out to do that, he can check that first before replacing the box.


When you said, "Rebooting temporarily solves the problem." that could also be a wiring/signal strength issue. Get it checked out first before you wind up getting a new box and it does the same thing as before.


Jack


----------



## TravKoolBreeze

So my mother calls me saying I was messing with her TV, since I am known to mess with both the Cable and OTA antenna I have, and ask me to reset her box. She has as SA 2200. I go look at notice that her box was MDN'd. Of course it was under my assumption that only the HD & HD-DVR boxes would get MDN'd but now I see I'm wrong. Interesting enought that while her boxed got MDN'd today, another 2200 in the house wasn't.


BTW: Is there any newer SD non-DVR boxes than the SA2200?


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TravKoolBreeze* /forum/post/17088235
> 
> 
> So my mother calls me saying I was messing with her TV, since I am known to mess with both the Cable and OTA antenna I have, and ask me to reset her box. She has as SA 2200. I go look at notice that her box was MDN'd. Of course it was under my assumption that only the HD & HD-DVR boxes would get MDN'd but now I see I'm wrong. Interesting enough that while her boxed got MDN'd today, another 2200 in the house wasn't.
> 
> 
> BTW: Is there any newer SD non-DVR boxes than the SA2200?



Yes, there are newer models. How is your Mother's box working with Navigator in terms of scrolling, reliability, speed, and overall functionality?


For best Navigator results for the non-DVR users, an SA3000-4000 series box is recommended for quality performance, OR if your division carries it, the new Samsung boxes. Additionally, proper wiring and signal strength from both inside and outside the home can affect Navigator's performance. It is best to call and request AN IN-HOUSE TECHNICIAN (NOT AN INDEPENDENT CONTRACTOR) to come out to check your wiring and signal strength if your box is behaving slowly or strangely after the conversion to Navigator. Also request the model number of box above when making the service call.


Please note that you CAN still get an HD box even if you do not have an HDTV. Although you will obviously not be able to receive HD broadcasts until you have BOTH an HD set and EITHER HDMI or COMPONENT CABLE connected to it, having an HD box already will save an update if and when your Mother may want or need to get an HDTV.



Jack


----------



## TravKoolBreeze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Satch Man* /forum/post/17088570
> 
> 
> Yes, there are newer models. How is your Mother's box working with Navigator in terms of scrolling, reliability, speed, and overall functionality?



Actually it was a SA3250 after looking at it more closely in a lighted room. The speed of the box seems slower than before. The VCR controller no longer works, though I doubt she will really miss it. Scrolling in the guide is smooth but changing the channel is not.


----------



## Kold Kuts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Satch Man* /forum/post/17086407
> 
> 
> However, if it IS a wiring and signal strength issue, that has to be fixed or a new box will just have similar issues. Call TWC, and make sure you request that an IN HOUSE TECH (NOT AN INDEPENDENT CONTRACTOR) be sent to your house to check wiring and signal strength. If he is sent out to do that, he can check that first before replacing the box.
> 
> 
> When you said, "Rebooting temporarily solves the problem." that could also be a wiring/signal strength issue. Get it checked out first before you wind up getting a new box and it does the same thing as before.
> 
> 
> Jack



I had the same problem. I lost my local HD channels on the 3090, along with segmented recordings, and microblocking. The tech checked my signal strength, then determined that since it was weak, to pull all new wires into my house.


He mentioned to me that he had several 3090 returns within the previous few days and suggested I go back to the HDC until the bugs are fixed in the 3090.

Stubborn, I visited Queens Center in search of a "new" 3090, and they are out of stock. The PQ and audio on the 3090 are far superior to the HDC - but, it seems the HDC is stable and no reason to fix what aint broke.


----------



## adrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Satch Man* /forum/post/17086407
> 
> 
> However, if it IS a wiring and signal strength issue, that has to be fixed or a new box will just have similar issues. Call TWC, and make sure you request that an IN HOUSE TECH (NOT AN INDEPENDENT CONTRACTOR) be sent to your house to check wiring and signal strength. If he is sent out to do that, he can check that first before replacing the box.
> 
> 
> When you said, "Rebooting temporarily solves the problem." that could also be a wiring/signal strength issue. Get it checked out first before you wind up getting a new box and it does the same thing as before.
> 
> 
> Jack



I respectfully disagree. The op's 8300HDC was working properly for a short time. The behaviour he's describing sounds like the hard drive in the unit is failing. While signal strength could play an issue on certain channels, I doubt he'd see an across the board hit, especially since the unit was functional previously. While it certainly doesn't hurt to have a tech sent out to check things out and bring a new box, a trip to 23rd st. is definitely the lesser of the two evils time-wise.


----------



## daniel711




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gonogo* /forum/post/17083037
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for the info! I'll definitely go to TWC on 23rd st and swap my cable box. Hopefully they give me a new one.



Hey, not so fast! Just because the Pioneer Voyager is discontinued doesn't mean it's an inferior box. I have the same box (the Pio 3510 Voyager), and I wouldn't switch it for any of the crappola Samsung or SA boxes they're offering now. Just go back and read about the level of dissatisfaction people with these boxes are having. Since they gave you the Pio, I assume you didn't want a DVR. Is that correct? If so, then I suggest you stick with the Pioneer, especially if it has the older 'Passport' software. I have my fingers crossed that TWC doesn't update me to their new 'Navigator' software. Right now, with my Pioneer/Passport setup, and my own DVR, I have a great box, with programmable 'timers' - so I can program my DVR to record any channels from my STB, and then burn them to DVD.


----------



## Agent_C

Anybody know the key sequence to display the signal level?


I'm getting acute freezing, audio dropouts and pixilation in East Midtown.


I'm sure it's just a coincidence, but there was a sign in our lobby this week advising that Time Warner was 'Upgrading' the cable equipment; but I'm sure that has nothing to do with it...










A_C


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daniel711* /forum/post/17091102
> 
> 
> Hey, not so fast! Just because the Pioneer Voyager is discontinued doesn't mean it's an inferior box. I have the same box (the Pio 3510 Voyager), and I wouldn't switch it for any of the crappola Samsung or SA boxes they're offering now. Just go back and read about the level of dissatisfaction people with these boxes are having. Since they gave you the Pio, I assume you didn't want a DVR. Is that correct? If so, then I suggest you stick with the Pioneer, especially if it has the older 'Passport' software. I have my fingers crossed that TWC doesn't update me to their new 'Navigator' software. Right now, with my Pioneer/Passport setup, and my own DVR, I have a great box, with programmable 'timers' - so I can program my DVR to record any channels from my STB, and then burn them to DVD.



I would agree that people SHOULD keep the boxes if they are working well for them. We would have to find out from the OP if this Pioneer box was "Gatored" or if it is still Passport? True story, I had a Passport/Pioneer box for YEARS that worked great. I only mentioned the change because WHEN people got changed to Navigator on the Pioneer boxes, many reported slowness and freezing. That is interesting Daniel that you have a Passport IPG and Pioneer box! I did here that TWC did do an update to the software to make Navigator work better on the Pioneer boxes than in past years. I know of maybe 2-4 other people with Pioneer boxes that work OK with Navigator. I don't know if this is because the Pioneer boxes aren't in the field so much anymore, or if there are still problems with Navigator on Pioneer boxes.


I do know that if you want a DVR, you have to take an SA or Samsung box.


Jack


----------



## Meteor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/17091157
> 
> 
> Anybody know the key sequence to display the signal level?
> 
> 
> I'm getting acute freezing, audio dropouts and pixilation in East Midtown.
> 
> 
> I'm sure it's just a coincidence, but there was a sign in our lobby this week advising that Time Warner was 'Upgrading' the cable equipment; but I'm sure that has nothing to do with it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A_C



Press Select on the remote until mail icon appears then press arrow down arrow left, go to page 5 or 6 of 28, tune to the suspect channel a level of 4 dbmV or less is NG. A good level balance should read 10 db plus or minus 2 db across all frequencies. NY1 channel 1 435.000 Mhz at my house and work reads 12 dbmV.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Meteor* /forum/post/17092523
> 
> 
> Press Select on the remote until mail icon appears then press arrow down arrow left, go to page 5 or 6 of 28, tune to the suspect channel a level of 4 dbmV or less is NG. A good level balance should read 10 db plus or minus 2 db across all frequencies. NY1 channel 1 435.000 Mhz at my house and work reads 12 dbmV.



Thanks; I'm getting 7 dbmV on page 5 and 5 dbmV on page 6. Do you think that's the cause of my problems?


A_C


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/17091157
> 
> 
> Anybody know the key sequence to display the signal level?
> 
> 
> I'm getting acute freezing, audio dropouts and pixilation in East Midtown.
> 
> 
> I'm sure it's just a coincidence, but there was a sign in our lobby this week advising that Time Warner was 'Upgrading' the cable equipment; but I'm sure that has nothing to do with it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A_C



DVRed NBC's Dateline (704) at 7 pm Sunday evening (E 40s) and apparently some cable glitch screwed up the signal. During playback later, my 8300HD/Navigator froze about 40 mins into the show. No remote button worked, including master power off; a first, with decades of TWC use. After a cold reboot, I unfortunately pressed resume playback, the same freeze frame appeared, locked up everything, and a second cold reboot was needed. Deleted the Dateline recording after that.


Thanks to Meteor for the new diagnostic-select sequence. Years back I did a fair amount of diagnostics tinkering. Suspect the MPEG error rate, somewhere among all the pages, would be significant, too. Too bad dB, MPEG, etc. readings aren't routinely posted here so cable glitches could be either localized or assumed to be system wide. Better yet, Since TWC can read STB data from head ends (took place here once while talking to C.S.), they should have an extra diagnostics page that shows sampled STB readings system wide, showing troubled areas, real-time, on a NYC map--zoomable, of course . -- John


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Meteor* /forum/post/17092523
> 
> 
> Press Select on the remote until mail icon appears then press arrow down arrow left, go to page 5 or 6 of 28, tune to the suspect channel a level of 4 dbmV or less is NG. A good level balance should read 10 db plus or minus 2 db across all frequencies. NY1 channel 1 435.000 Mhz at my house and work reads 12 dbmV.



Seems 5 and 6 are the same page... and it's called "Power Level." Just did some sampling of different channels. -10 dBmV, -9 dBmV and -8 dBmV on some channels I've had issues with (703 was -8 dBmV, 717 was -9 dBmV, 701 was -10 dBmV).


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Anyone have any advice about going to 23rd for a new box and walking out with a 3090? I'm going to swap out my 8300HD for a 3090, but only a 3090 as most of the reason is to be able to swap out the internal drive... so I'd rather not have to keep going down there on a chance they'd have units!


----------



## Meteor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/17093374
> 
> 
> Thanks; I'm getting 7 dbmV on page 5 and 5 dbmV on page 6. Do you think that's the cause of my problems?
> 
> 
> A_C



I wasn't clear about page 5/6 but you probably figure it out page 5 for the first tuner and 6 2nd tuner. 5db is on the fringe, are you getting any BER (bit error rate)? What about SNR (signal to noise ratio) or corrected Bytes? Post the channels or frequencies you having problems, ideally amplification should be flat across the spectrum but in the real world you'll find the higher the frequency the weaker the gain.

e.g. FIT TV SD channel 863 freq. 831.000 Mhz, one of the highest frequencies I found in the lineup is reading by me 5 dbmV 36db SNR, picture is fine but corrected bytes count is going up.

Just the opposite is with TCMHD channel 782 123.000 Mhz I get 14db and 38db of SNR.

If you have splitters, remove them and check again they are usually the culprit.


----------



## coreynyc

Anyone know if we are getting free Tennis Channel for the US Open, as we did during the French?


Right now, it is not turned on and the recent Tennis Channel fight with Cablevision leads me to believe we won't be getting it.


----------



## Meteor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17093695
> 
> 
> Seems 5 and 6 are the same page... and it's called "Power Level." Just did some sampling of different channels. -10 dBmV, -9 dBmV and -8 dBmV on some channels I've had issues with (703 was -8 dBmV, 717 was -9 dBmV, 701 was -10 dBmV).



Is it showing minus level? that's BAD you have problems Riverside.


----------



## Meteor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/17093791
> 
> 
> Anyone know if we are getting free Tennis Channel for the US Open, as we did during the French?
> 
> 
> Right now, it is not turned on and the recent Tennis Channel fight with Cablevision leads me to believe we won't be getting it.



Is on the schedule TennisHD channel 465 starting 11AM.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/17093791
> 
> 
> Anyone know if we are getting free Tennis Channel for the US Open, as we did during the French?
> 
> 
> Right now, it is not turned on and the recent Tennis Channel fight with Cablevision leads me to believe we won't be getting it.



Tennis channel HD is part of the HDXtra package... which many of us canceled when TWC dropped HDNet entirely.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Meteor* /forum/post/17093802
> 
> 
> Is it showing minus level? that's BAD you have problems Riverside.



I don't seem to have more issues (relating to the signal) than many already do. I always thought these measurements (dBmV) were typically listed with a "-" in front of them... if +10 is good, and +4 is bad, then -10 should be black, no?


----------



## qbbraveheart

anyone know why my HD and SD picture quality on a 8300HD box look like complete crap but when switched back to component it looks better?


I tried different HDMI cables as well with no luck(as I knew it would)


----------



## daniel711




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17094010
> 
> 
> Tennis channel HD is part of the HDXtra package... which many of us canceled when TWC dropped HDNet entirely.



The Tennis Channel is part of the 'Sports Tier' which costs $3.95/mo, not the 'HDXtra' package. The conflict with Cablevision is resolved and TC will be doing live coverage of the Open starting today at 11am (Ch 465 HD, or 455 SD).


----------



## Meteor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17094028
> 
> 
> I don't seem to have more issues (relating to the signal) than many already do. I always thought these measurements (dBmV) were typically listed with a "-" in front of them... if +10 is good, and +4 is bad, then -10 should be black, no?



What is the color of your power level numbers?

from 0db to +10db green from 11db and i guess 20db orange above 20db red, if is showing minus levels must be different color.

+4 is on the edge, from experience I start having issues below this level.


yeah i have HDEXTRA and NOT sports tier, tennis is on full HD and looks great too


----------



## coreynyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Meteor* /forum/post/17093883
> 
> 
> Is on the schedule TennisHD channel 465 starting 11AM.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17094010
> 
> 
> Tennis channel HD is part of the HDXtra package... which many of us canceled when TWC dropped HDNet entirely.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daniel711* /forum/post/17094136
> 
> 
> The Tennis Channel is part of the 'Sports Tier' which costs $3.95/mo, not the 'HDXtra' package. The conflict with Cablevision is resolved and TC will be doing live coverage of the Open starting today at 11am (Ch 465 HD, or 455 SD).



As I said, just like they did during the French, there is supposed to be a FREE (FOR EVERYONE) Preview of the Tennis Channel during the US Open. Their CEO was on CNBC this morning and mentioned it and here are just 3 instances I found with a quick Google search that mention it:

http://www.timewarnercable.com/Carol...al/tennis.html 

http://www.mydesert.com/article/2009...Tennis+Channel 

http://www.venturacountystar.com/new...sdales-return/


----------



## coreynyc

Called TWC to see what was up with the Tennis Channel.


Of course the CSR had no clue and I had to explain to him about 5 times that I do not pay for it but there is supposed to be a Free Preview.


Unsolicitied, he offered me a free month of HBO, which I gladly accepted and claims he notified whomever he needs to notify.


----------



## tamanaco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/17094210
> 
> 
> As I said, just like they did during the French, there is supposed to be a FREE (FOR EVERYONE) Preview of the Tennis Channel during the US Open. Their CEO was on CNBC this morning and mentioned it and here are just 3 instances I found with a quick Google search that mention it:



Free "preview" access to both 465 HD and 455 SD during the US Open?... Well, I guess not with my D1 Package. I'm on the UWS and both of those channels are currently blocked. I plan to watch the US Open on ESPN2 HD starting at 1PM today. Does TennisHD have different coverage than ESPN2?... Is the coverage on one of these channels tape-delayed?


----------



## tamanaco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/17094363
> 
> 
> Called TWC to see what was up with the Tennis Channel.
> 
> 
> Of course the CSR had no clue and I had to explain to him about 5 times that I do not pay for it but there is supposed to be a Free Preview.
> 
> 
> Unsolicitied, he offered me a free month of HBO, which I gladly accepted and claims he notified whomever he needs to notify.



I've tried calling the 718-358-0900 number a few times, but the line is always busy.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daniel711* /forum/post/17094136
> 
> 
> The Tennis Channel is part of the 'Sports Tier' which costs $3.95/mo, not the 'HDXtra' package. The conflict with Cablevision is resolved and TC will be doing live coverage of the Open starting today at 11am (Ch 465 HD, or 455 SD).



The entire sports tier is included in the HD Xtra tier


----------



## coreynyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamanaco* /forum/post/17094417
> 
> 
> Free "preview" access to both 465 HD and 455 SD during the US Open?... Well, I guess not with my D1 Package. I'm on the UWS and both of those channels are currently blocked. I plan to watch the US Open on ESPN2 HD starting at 1PM today. Does TennisHD have different coverage than ESPN2?... Is the coverage on one of these channels tape-delayed?



The are on concurrently from 1 PM on while Tennis Channel has the first 2 hours (11 AM - 1 PM) exculsively. So after 1 PM, Tennis Channel is probably going to focus on the outer courts while ESPN2 concentrates on the stadiums & grandstand.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamanaco* /forum/post/17094417
> 
> 
> Does TennisHD have different coverage than ESPN2?... Is the coverage on one of these channels tape-delayed?



Tennis Ch. stays on the side courts while ESPN2 has the main courts. Both are live


----------



## Meteor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/17094476
> 
> 
> The entire sports tier is included in the HD Xtra tier



I just realize that, I was going to post I have the entire sports tier.


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *qbbraveheart* /forum/post/17094072
> 
> 
> anyone know why my HD and SD picture quality on a 8300HD box look like complete crap but when switched back to component it looks better?
> 
> 
> I tried different HDMI cables as well with no luck(as I knew it would)



Interesting someone else encountered this. Wouldn't say my 8300HD (pre-Navigator) HDMI images were crappy, but was surprised to see a YPbPr hookup gave a better HDNet resolution-wedge reading than HDMI on a new 1080p plasma (~1440 lines versus ~1335 lines). TV images seemed about the same, but I switched from HDMI to YPbPr. Was using a high-end 9' HDMI cable. Not really enough data to judge, but there's a hint that 8300HD *HDMI* outputs, at least on NYC-TWC, are inferior to *YPbPr* resolution-wise. There's a recent/current thread in the HDTV-technical section about HDMI vs YPbPr outputs. -- John

*EDIT: Scrambled my HDMI/YPbPr order above; now shown correctly in bold-face. Quoted test below isn't accurate.*


----------



## qbbraveheart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/17094833
> 
> 
> Interesting someone else encountered this. Wouldn't say my 8300HD (pre-Navigator) HDMI images were crappy, but was surprised to see a YPbPr hookup gave a better HDNet resolution-wedge reading than HDMI on a new 1080p plasma (~1440 lines versus ~1335 lines). TV images seemed about the same, but I switched from HDMI to YPbPr. Was using a high-end 9' HDMI cable. Not really enough data to judge, but there's a hint that 8300HD outputs, at least on NYC-TWC, are inferior to HDMI resolution-wise. There's a recent/current thread in the HDTV-technical section about HDMI vs YPbPr outputs. -- John



im pretty sure it has something to do with the fact that I have line interference through the cable line...


I have a humming issue(ground) when the cable line is connected to the cable box


I also just did that Access menu by pressing Select..4dBmV on a lot of my channels if not all(not going through all of them)


----------



## disafan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamanaco* /forum/post/17094446
> 
> 
> I've tried calling the 718-358-0900 number a few times, but the line is always busy.



Do what I do, call 212-358-0900.


----------



## Agent_C











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Meteor* /forum/post/17093774
> 
> 
> I wasn't clear about page 5/6 but you probably figure it out page 5 for the first tuner and 6 2nd tuner. 5db is on the fringe, are you getting any BER (bit error rate)? What about SNR (signal to noise ratio) or corrected Bytes? Post the channels or frequencies you having problems, ideally amplification should be flat across the spectrum but in the real world you'll find the higher the frequency the weaker the gain.
> 
> e.g. FIT TV SD channel 863 freq. 831.000 Mhz, one of the highest frequencies I found in the lineup is reading by me 5 dbmV 36db SNR, picture is fine but corrected bytes count is going up.
> 
> Just the opposite is with TCMHD channel 782 123.000 Mhz I get 14db and 38db of SNR.
> 
> If you have splitters, remove them and check again they are usually the culprit.



The signal level fluctuates between 4 and 7 dbmV.... SNR between 34 & 35... No corrected bytes.


As luck would have it, it's better today










A_C


----------



## Digiti

My SA8300HD got "gatored" about a month ago. I like the look and speed of the Mystro interface but I have two issues that may not be related: "Start Over" does not work and Big10HDOnDemand 471 is not available even though I have HDXTRA package. The TW csr told me that since I have an older DVR that I would have to upgrade the box to receive channel 471? Also that that they are working on the "Start Over" issue. Am I getting a run around here or what? Should I do the upgrade? Thanks very much.


----------



## justlou

Anyone having problems with ESPN HD? It 's been almost unwatchable the last couple of days. Breaking up, stuttering, etc. I don't seem to have any problems on any other channels.


----------



## Digiti

No problems with ESPNHD here at all. Excellent picture and 5.1 sound.


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Digiti* /forum/post/17096452
> 
> 
> My SA8300HD got "gatored" about a month ago. I like the look and speed of the Mystro interface but I have two issues that may not be related: "Start Over" does not work and Big10HDOnDemand 471 is not available even though I have HDXTRA package. The TW csr told me that since I have an older DVR that I would have to upgrade the box to receive channel 471? Also that that they are working on the "Start Over" issue. Am I getting a run around here or what? Should I do the upgrade? Thanks very much.



That's b.s that you need a new box for Big Ten On Demand! When you get the On-Demand stuff, it applies to all the BTOD channels. If BTOD is really important to you, schedule a service call to check signal levels with your On-Demand Service. Request an In-House Technician and NOT an independent contractor. How well do the other OD channels work? Have you tried ordering any On Demand Movies or Events? (You are getting a run around about the new box for BTOD.) I am about 80% sure of this. Most On-Demand/Signal problems are due to head-end issues.


Start Over seems to work great in several areas, not so good in others. This is a system bug that will need to be worked out, not a box issue.


Jack


----------



## G1Ravage

I lost cable, phone, and Internet for about ten minutes this morning. Everything is normal now.


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *qbbraveheart* /forum/post/17095054
> 
> 
> im pretty sure it has something to do with the fact that I have line interference through the cable line...
> 
> 
> I have a humming issue(ground) when the cable line is connected to the cable box
> 
> 
> I also just did that Access menu by pressing Select..4dBmV on a lot of my channels if not all(not going through all of them)



My original post just above had the HDMI/YPbPr order scrambled and was corrected (in bold-face). (In edit mode you could cut out my erroneous extracted quote and paste in the edited version...but it's not too significant IMO.)


The resolution difference (1440 lines and 1335 lines) between HDMI and YPbPr, respectively, was because image noise (not noticeable with ordinary motion video) caused the HDMI test-pattern point where converging lines 'merged' to occur at a lower resolution. BTW, have always had an AC voltage between my TWC cable shield (unconnected) and the STB case, enough to cause a voltage 'nip' to hands, but not severe audio hum or apparent video noise caused by a ground loop. (Only using optical 8300HD out to a hi-fi here.) There are various threads in the HDTV-technical section about fixing ground loops (if TWC won't correct them). -- John


----------



## tamanaco

Found another issue with MDN.


I just tried voting in a NY1 poll using the "B" button, but instead of voting it calls up the Find Shows window with the keyboard.


----------



## Digiti




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Satch Man* /forum/post/17099566
> 
> 
> That's b.s that you need a new box for Big Ten On Demand! When you get the On-Demand stuff, it applies to all the BTOD channels. If BTOD is really important to you, schedule a service call to check signal levels with your On-Demand Service. Request an In-House Technician and NOT an independent contractor. How well do the other OD channels work? Have you tried ordering any On Demand Movies or Events? (You are getting a run around about the new box for BTOD.) I am about 80% sure of this. Most On-Demand/Signal problems are due to head-end issues.
> 
> 
> Start Over seems to work great in several areas, not so good in others. This is a system bug that will need to be worked out, not a box issue.
> 
> 
> Jack



SmithonianHDonDemand and HDShowcaseonDemand work fine. I have never ordered any On-Demand movies or Events so I cannot comment on those. I feel since I am paying what I consider to be exorbitant rates for cable services that all features should be available to me. I also feel that exchanging a DVR which works flawlessly for something that may be a buggy headache is not productive either.Incidentally that csr was not even in the US. Thanks.


----------



## coreynyc

As it turns out, TWCNYC is screwing us on the Tennis Channel free preview.

http://straightsets.blogs.nytimes.co...-for-new-york/ 



> Quote:
> The United States Open has two new cable homes, ESPN2 and the Tennis Channel, which this year have replaced the USA Network. ESPN2 is well-established and available in 98.6 million cable and satellite households.
> 
> 
> The Tennis Channel is not nearly as well known and is regularly in about 25 million homes.
> 
> 
> But for recent Grand Slam tournaments, that figure has more than doubled, with free two-week previews of the Tennis Channel from cable and satellite operators who normally offer it on a narrower basis.
> 
> 
> Those freebies have played an important part in the independent network's growth-by-visibility strategy.
> 
> *But at 11 a.m. eastern Monday, when United States Open TV coverage began, Time Warner's New York cable system was not making the preview available. Only those paying $3.95 a month for Time Warner's digital sports tier could watch it, a teesny slice of the 1.4 million homes it serves locally.
> 
> 
> Still, Time Warner is giving the Tennis Channel a free preview in other markets, like Los Angeles and Dallas.
> 
> 
> We made this decision on a system-by-system basis for a number of factors, said Maureen Huff, a Time Warner spokeswoman.
> 
> 
> Ken Solomon, the Tennis Channel's chief executive, said it was surprised when Time Warner said it was not considering New York. The New York system had carried free previews of the last three French Opens all that the cable operator had been offered. They changed their mind, saying they wanted to sell the sports tier, it's the U.S. Open, it's in New York and they're in New York, and they shouldn't have to give it away for free, Solomon said.*
> 
> 
> He added: It's disappointing, but it's not a giant issue. At the end of the day, we'll be in 54 million homes, not 55.5 million. This is not a business maker or a business breaker.



I find it absolutely disgusting that they are choosing not to give us something for free that they are authorized to do. How much can they really make on that $4 sports tier?


For a minute, I considered getting the tier so I can watch the extra matches in HD but I rather feel good about myself not giving TWC an extra couple bucks when I can get it online for free.


----------



## coreynyc

Another disgusting tatic of Time Warner is the ad they are currently running with their normal commercial guy (and the old men playing bocce) talking about how FIOS "doesn't care" about NYC sports because they don't offer all the local teams in HD.


Note to Time Warner: FIOS doesn't have MSG & MSG + in HD because Cablevision won't give it to them, not because Verizon chooses not to offer it.


This ad is a blatant lie and Verizon should sue Time Warner to make them take it off.


Another ad that borders on lying is where TWC claims FIOS is lying about having more HD channels. They say FIOS is somehow counting duplicate stations, whatever that means.


I took a look at FIOS's HD lineup and I see the Viacom stations, HDNet stations, WGN, and a few obscure stations that TWC doesn't offer. As far as I can tell, TWC's only HD channel that FIOS doesn't have are NY1, BBC America, CI (who really cares?), G4 (nothing in HD anyway), & HLN (nothing in HD either). I'd much rather have the Viacom channels & WGN than TWC's exclusives.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamanaco* /forum/post/17099873
> 
> 
> Found another issue with MDN.
> 
> 
> I just tried voting in a NY1 poll using the "B" button, but instead of voting it calls up the Find Shows window with the keyboard.



This is a known issue with ODN/MDN. I even emailed NY1 about it but got no response. You would think they would realize the voting numbers suddenly dropped.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/17100613
> 
> 
> I find it absolutely disgusting that they are choosing not to give us something for free that they are authorized to do. How much can they really make on that $4 sports tier?
> 
> 
> For a minute, I considered getting the tier so I can watch the extra matches in HD but I rather feel good about myself not giving TWC an extra couple bucks when I can get it online for free.



It does suck. It's kind of like the local blackout scenario. The US Open is happy. They get to sell more tickets. TW is happy. They get to sell more sports tiers.


For me, I look at it as one of the many sparkling jewels in our great city. The fact that it's also in my town makes it more special. I'm lucky every year to have tickets fall in my lap but I'd still go just because it's a fun thing to do. There are always cheap, sometimes free tickets available in the area, whether it's scalpers or folks with extra tickets.


Not discounting your anger and frustration, I agree, but if you can, try and get there, go to the top row, revel at the sun dipping below the skyline-- and thumb your nose at TW.


----------



## coreynyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/17100787
> 
> 
> It does suck. It's kind of like the local blackout scenario. The US Open is happy. They get to sell more tickets. TW is happy. They get to sell more sports tiers.
> 
> 
> For me, I look at it as one of the many sparkling jewels in our great city. The fact that it's also in my town makes it more special. I'm lucky every year to have tickets fall in my lap but I'd still go just because it's a fun thing to do. There are always cheap, sometimes free tickets available in the area, whether it's scalpers or folks with extra tickets.
> 
> 
> Not discounting your anger and frustration, I agree, but if you can, try and get there, go to the top row, revel at the sun dipping below the skyline-- and thumb your nose at TW.



I'm going tonight on 2-for-1 tickets


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/17100819
> 
> 
> I'm going tonight on 2-for-1 tickets










Great weather. Enjoy!

I'm still waiting for this years lucky find.


----------



## JeffMoney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/17100844
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great weather. Enjoy!
> 
> I'm still waiting for this years lucky find.



yea what about the NFL NETWORK!!!!


----------



## andgarden

I would love if all sports programming ended up in a special package that I could elect not to buy. I'm tired of subsidizing exorbitantly priced ESPN etc. (that I never, ever watch).


----------



## coreynyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andgarden* /forum/post/17101560
> 
> 
> I would love if all sports programming ended up in a special package that I could elect not to buy. I'm tired of subsidizing exorbitantly priced ESPN etc. (that I never, ever watch).



Thing is, you can change "sports" in your statement with "News", "educational", "music", "Childrens", etc. for different people. I am on the cable companies' side when they say ala carte is bad for consumers. If we were allowed to pick and choose which channels we get, you would see many channels go away and no new ones ever to be created.


----------



## andgarden




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/17101618
> 
> 
> Thing is, you can change "sports" in your statement with "News", "educational", "music", "Childrens", etc. for different people. I am on the cable companies' side when they say ala carte is bad for consumers. If we were allowed to pick and choose which channels we get, you would see many channels go away and no new ones ever to be created.



I understand the basic premise of that argument, but I'm confident that MY viewing habits are less expensive than those of a sports viewer.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daniel711* /forum/post/17094136
> 
> 
> The Tennis Channel is part of the 'Sports Tier' which costs $3.95/mo, not the 'HDXtra' package. The conflict with Cablevision is resolved and TC will be doing live coverage of the Open starting today at 11am (Ch 465 HD, or 455 SD).



While I don't doubt you, I think that "sports tier" is ALSO part of HDXtra. I certainly got Tennis HD until I dropped HDXtra.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Meteor* /forum/post/17094200
> 
> 
> What is the color of your power level numbers?
> 
> from 0db to +10db green from 11db and i guess 20db orange above 20db red, if is showing minus levels must be different color.
> 
> +4 is on the edge, from experience I start having issues below this level.
> 
> 
> yeah i have HDEXTRA and NOT sports tier, tennis is on full HD and looks great too



Yellow, as are all the numerical displays on those pages. I think there's some engineering explanation to what I see as negative numbers...


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamanaco* /forum/post/17099873
> 
> 
> Found another issue with MDN.
> 
> 
> I just tried voting in a NY1 poll using the "B" button, but instead of voting it calls up the Find Shows window with the keyboard.



I think there are issues with the 8300HD/MDN that will probably never get resolved.I have all sorts of issues with series recordings, including letting it record first run shows that I watch "live," and then seeing the same episodes scheduled several times later because ALL of them carry the NEW designation.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/17100649
> 
> 
> Another disgusting tatic of Time Warner is the ad they are currently running with their normal commercial guy (and the old men playing bocce) talking about how FIOS "doesn't care" about NYC sports because they don't offer all the local teams in HD.
> 
> 
> Note to Time Warner: FIOS doesn't have MSG & MSG + in HD because Cablevision won't give it to them, not because Verizon chooses not to offer it.
> 
> 
> This ad is a blatant lie and Verizon should sue Time Warner to make them take it off.
> 
> 
> Another ad that borders on lying is where TWC claims FIOS is lying about having more HD channels. They say FIOS is somehow counting duplicate stations, whatever that means.
> 
> 
> I took a look at FIOS's HD lineup and I see the Viacom stations, HDNet stations, WGN, and a few obscure stations that TWC doesn't offer. As far as I can tell, TWC's only HD channel that FIOS doesn't have are NY1, BBC America, CI (who really cares?), G4 (nothing in HD anyway), & HLN (nothing in HD either). I'd much rather have the Viacom channels & WGN than TWC's exclusives.



Speaking of ads that are total lies... how about the "Sir Charge-A-Lot" ones TWC ran incessantly a few months ago? All about all the surcharges Verizon ads in?? Well, when I had a Verizon phone service I never saw more than 3 of those additional charges. TWC hit me with 11 extra charges for 17 bucks the first month... then settled down to 9 additional line item charges worth about 11 bucks every single month after that.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andgarden* /forum/post/17101560
> 
> 
> I would love if all sports programming ended up in a special package that I could elect not to buy. I'm tired of subsidizing exorbitantly priced ESPN etc. (that I never, ever watch).



With you 100% on this one! Take away all of the sports networks (all ESPNs, MSG, etc.) and give me HDNet and HDNet Movies.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andgarden* /forum/post/17101687
> 
> 
> I understand the basic premise of that argument, but I'm confident that MY viewing habits are less expensive than those of a sports viewer.



Agreed again -- it's well documented that ESPN charges far more than any other (non pay-movie) channel in its carriage agreements. And no cable company could ever possibly not pay what they're asking! Imagine the revolt if they ever tried to remove ESPN?


----------



## LL3HD

Anyone ever encounter this situation.


Last night, one of my boxes had no picture (the other worked fine) but I did have audio and if I hit the guide button, it appeared and functioned. If I changed the channels, the banner display would correctly appear too. Very strange. Is the guide something that's in the box hard drive- memory?


I was able to get it working right after I rebooted.


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/17102852
> 
> 
> With you 100% on this one! Take away all of the sports networks (all ESPNs, MSG, etc.) and give me HDNet and HDNet Movies.



+1


-barry


----------



## j7f

anyone know what the deal w/ lifetime HD is?

got a flier from twc in the mail the other day w/ my bill...

it stated explicitly that we were supposed have had it by aug 19th.


any ideas?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *j7f* /forum/post/17105695
> 
> 
> anyone know what the deal w/ lifetime HD is?
> 
> got a flier from twc in the mail the other day w/ my bill...
> 
> it stated explicitly that we were supposed have had it by aug 19th.
> 
> 
> any ideas?



yes - they postponed it (again)

http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...elchanges.html 



> Quote:
> The previously scheduled launches of Investigation Discovery HD and Lifetime HD have been postponed until further notice.



They added HSN HD and BBC-America HD instead (unexpectedly)


----------



## j7f




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/17105705
> 
> 
> yes - they postponed it (again)
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...elchanges.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They added HSN HD and BBC-America HD instead (unexpectedly)



thanks, berk. was definitely wondering if they released a statement or not...

quite a nuisance...


----------



## disafan

How many people woke up and said..."Yay...I can now watch the Home Shopping Network in HD!!"? At least BBC America is useful.


----------



## DNINE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andgarden* /forum/post/17101560
> 
> 
> I would love if all sports programming ended up in a special package that I could elect not to buy. I'm tired of subsidizing exorbitantly priced ESPN etc. (that I never, ever watch).



100 Percent on the Money.


----------



## bigd86




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disafan* /forum/post/17106082
> 
> 
> How many people woke up and said..."Yay...I can now watch the Home Shopping Network in HD!!"? At least BBC America is useful.



My wife did-don't ask!


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disafan* /forum/post/17106082
> 
> _*How many people woke up and said..."Yay...I can now watch the Home Shopping Network in HD!!"?*_ .



My Mother and all her Yenta friends...


A_C


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/17107711
> 
> 
> My Mother and all her Yenta friends...
> 
> 
> A_C



LOL! Now you can see their Cubic Zerconia's in STUNNING CLARITY like never before! (Actually, I hear that their Jewelry is pretty reasonable!)


It is surprising the number of people that watch this channel!


Jack


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Oh, last week I tried some of the DO channels, they seemed to be far, far better than the typically ultra-crappy performance they used to have. Wanted to see what a movie from FX would be like.. commercials or what? Well, I found out it didn't seem to have commercials, but did have a few breaks mostly to promote their other shows. No animated crap taking up 1/3 the screen, very tolerable.


Several days ago I tried to watch the rest of it. Unavailable. As were every other VOD no matter what channel. Been that way since then.


This is almost worse than what used to be... 3 days in a row now, no VOD.


Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## d3193




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Meteor* /forum/post/17092523
> 
> 
> Press Select on the remote until mail icon appears then press arrow down arrow left, go to page 5 or 6 of 28, tune to the suspect channel a level of 4 dbmV or less is NG. A good level balance should read 10 db plus or minus 2 db across all frequencies. NY1 channel 1 435.000 Mhz at my house and work reads 12 dbmV.



Holding down 'select' until mail icon appears on cable box, then 'down arrow' brings up 14 pages (not 28) for me. Nothing on pages 5 or 6 relating to signal strength. Am I doing something wrong?

btw start-over channels bring up 'start over' when 'select' is pressed. I had to go to a non-start-over channel to bring up the menu. Pressing 'left arrow' did nothing.

On channel 996 I get RDC Power 43 and FDC power -10.


8300HDC with ODN Version 3.1.0_11


----------



## TravKoolBreeze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/17107711
> 
> 
> My Mother and all her Yenta friends...
> 
> 
> A_C



My mother was more interested in QVC being "true" HD ealier. HSN, she was like, eh. Well this is after seeing it on mine or my brother's HDTV.


----------



## gonogo

Just swapped the old pioneer box for the SA 3050. So far I can see the big difference in the interface, and PQ is very nice. The only problem I have now is that when I change from one channel to another there seems to be like loss of signal for like 1-2 seconds before the channel can be changed. Is that normal? I'd appreciate any input.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *d3193* /forum/post/17110579
> 
> 
> Holding down 'select' until mail icon appears on cable box, then 'down arrow' brings up 14 pages (not 28) for me. Nothing on pages 5 or 6 relating to signal strength. Am I doing something wrong?
> 
> btw start-over channels bring up 'start over' when 'select' is pressed. I had to go to a non-start-over channel to bring up the menu. Pressing 'left arrow' did nothing.
> 
> On channel 996 I get RDC Power 43 and FDC power -10.
> 
> 
> 8300HDC with ODN Version 3.1.0_11



28 pages and Page 5 or 6 signal strength/s'n ratio are for 8300HD boxes running MDN.


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *d3193* /forum/post/17110579
> 
> 
> Holding down 'select' until mail icon appears on cable box, then 'down arrow' brings up 14 pages (not 28) for me. Nothing on pages 5 or 6 relating to signal strength. Am I doing something wrong?



Pressing both DOWN and LEFT brings up first page labeled 1 of 28 here (8300HD/Navigator/Mystro). Pages 5-6 (both tuners) has power level reading for channels tuned, among other data. -- John


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/17113710
> 
> 
> Pressing both DOWN and LEFT brings up first page labeled 1 of 28 here (8300HD/Navigator/Mystro). Pages 5-6 (both tuners) has power level reading for channels tuned, among other data. -- John



This scenario works as described for me. Question though... Why would the signal level be different for each of the tuners? On mine for example, the signal on page 5 is typically a DB or 2 higher than for the tuner on page 6.


A_C


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/17114529
> 
> 
> This scenario works as described for me. Question though... Why would the signal level be different for each of the tuners? On mine for example, the signal on page 5 is typically a DB or 2 higher than for the tuner on page 6.
> 
> 
> A_C



Are both tuners on the same frequency?


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/17114538
> 
> 
> Are both tuners on the same frequency?




Oh...


----------



## b00tang

Is anyone feeling generous and willing to help with a question?


I'm trying to get a 2nd box in my apt, a few months ago when I first looked into it I was told that I could just head down and pick up the box and then install it myself. Now they are telling me the only way to get a second box is to wait for a service guy to come to my place and then pay for installation. Do I have to suck it up and accept the installation? I thought I could just pop in a splitter on the coax and have no problems?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *b00tang* /forum/post/17115562
> 
> 
> Is anyone feeling generous and willing to help with a question?
> 
> 
> I'm trying to get a 2nd box in my apt, a few months ago when I first looked into it I was told that I could just head down and pick up the box and then install it myself. Now they are telling me the only way to get a second box is to wait for a service guy to come to my place and then pay for installation. Do I have to suck it up and accept the installation? I thought I could just pop in a splitter on the coax and have no problems?



I've always been under the impression that they must come in and install any additional boxes. You can only go in to replace equipment.


When i moved to an apartment that was already pre-wired, they still had to come over and... um... turn on the boxes... (yeah, they were in and out in less than 5 minutes)


----------



## b00tang

well, I guess it was all just a dream that never existed... even though I still hate the idea of paying for a service call just so someone can come by and do 5 minutes of work it is somehow less painful knowing that it has always been that way.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *b00tang* /forum/post/17115562
> 
> 
> I'm trying to get a 2nd box in my apt, a few months ago when I first looked into it I was told that I could just head down and pick up the box and then install it myself. Now they are telling me the only way to get a second box is to wait for a service guy to come to my place and then pay for installation. Do I have to suck it up and accept the installation? I thought I could just pop in a splitter on the coax and have no problems?



Are you requesting a DVR box, or just a regular set top box. Reason being, if it's a DVR, tell them that you are putting it on the same shelf next to your other box and there is no reason for a service call. You are just adding tuners.


Their main gripe is having a customer pick up a box and screw things up and then having to send over a tech after the fact. I'd ***** and moan about it and threaten to leave for satellite or FIOS. Tell them that you're a long time customer blah blah and that you are looking to add a feature. If they want to charge for this then you might leave. They might have to send over a tech but you should be able to get them to waive the fee.


----------



## Adamman100




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17072370
> 
> 
> 8300HDs had 160G drives... mine sure did!
> 
> 
> The loading of guide data IS far batter than Passport. WIth a week's+ worth of MDN, I am seeing it always have 7 days of data. One of the very few things it has over Passport.



Well I promised I would post additional observations about my switch from the 8300HD to the Sammy 3090. I have found the Sammy 3090 to be sluggish in response to inputs. I get way ahead of it even when using the TWC remote. I also find that the remote port is far less sensitive than the 8300HD. I used to be able to point my remote almost anywhere or even bounce it off the ceiling, but not anymore. Finally, it runs HOT in comparison to the 8300HD. (But remember, mine came with only 1 out of 4 feet, so it's not getting any ventilation from below.)


I cannot get audio output from the digital coax. I don't think its my AVR because I was doing it during setup and it didn't detect a signal. I gave up after 30 minutes and successfully activated AC3 over HDMI. However, I would like the coax for flexibility.


Does anyone know if you need to "activate" the coax output, or do I just have a bad box?


----------



## adrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Adamman100* /forum/post/17117184
> 
> 
> Well I promised I would post additional observations about my switch from the 8300HD to the Sammy 3090. I have found the Sammy 3090 to be sluggish in response to inputs.



Especially where the ff/rw is concerned. I know about hitting pause before going to play, but there's still so much lag/unresponsiveness that I have to believe it's intentional. FWIW, I have the ir emitter from my rf remote positioned directly over the 3090's eye and have tried other positioning as well. The 8300HD was great in this aspect as it had a direct remote input on the back.


----------



## coreynyc

TWC sent this out in a promo e-mail this morning:

http://newyork-mail.timewarnercable....=68141&b=54948 


> Quote:
> Tennis Channel's Inaugural Coverage of the U.S. Open
> 
> The Tennis ChannelThe final Grand Slam of the year and the most widely attended sporting event in the world will be featured on the Tennis Channel for the first time! The tournament will air through September 13 with 70+ LIVE hours of tournament coverage in HD (ch. 465) and standard-definition (ch. 455) simulcast with lead commentary by Jimmy Connors and Martina Navratilova, as well as over 100 hours of original programming. Tennis Channel will kick off with five-hour highlight show Breakfast at the Open, before swinging into live tournament coverage and ending the day with a four-hour primetime show, U.S. Open Tonight. *Tennis Channel SD and HD are part of our Digital Sports Tier, available today for an additional $3.95/month*



How come they don't mention that it is supposed to be free?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/17120095
> 
> 
> TWC sent this out in a promo e-mail this morning:
> 
> http://newyork-mail.timewarnercable....=68141&b=54948
> 
> 
> 
> How come they don't mention that it is supposed to be free?



Because they are playing the last of their "we can do whatever we want to customers with no consequences" card, coupled with what seems to be a kind of stall in FiOS rollouts.


----------



## JeffMoney

Manhattan, Brooklyn/Queens and Mount Vernon


September 4, 2009




From time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned:




On or about September 5, 2009 we will launch 4 additional channels featuring games provided by Big Ten Networks. These services will be provided as part of sports tier and appear on channels 473-476.




On or about September 9, 2009 we will launch the previously scheduled Investigation Discovery HD on ch. 723 in Manhattan, Brooklyn and Queens and ch. 771 in Mount Vernon.




On or about September 23, 2009 we will launch Lo Mejor (a Spanish On Demand service) on ch. 798.




In Mount Vernon, on or about October 7, 2009, we will make the following changes for customers with cable ready TV’s and TV’s directly connected to cable without a cable box (“direct hookups”): CSPAN will move from ch. 3 to ch. 6, Gov’t Access will move from 6 to 74, Hotshots will move from 8 to 75 and Public Access will move from 18 to 73.


----------



## d3193




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17113704
> 
> 
> 28 pages and Page 5 or 6 signal strength/s'n ratio are for 8300HD boxes running MDN.



Thanks Riverside. I guess there's no way to find signal strength on ODN boxes.


----------



## Berk32

wow


the whole Big Ten Network HD package - never expected that


----------



## hdtvfan2005




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *d3193* /forum/post/17121224
> 
> 
> Thanks Riverside. I guess there's no way to find signal strength on ODN boxes.



Actually it's possible to have SNR numbers in ODN. You have to use the SA diagnostic menu by pressing Vol+ and Info on the box's front panel.


----------



## TravKoolBreeze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/17121299
> 
> 
> wow
> 
> 
> the whole Big Ten Network HD package - never expected that



As long as they authorize the signal for HD Xtra subs. Still waiting for the BigTen HD on Demand; maybe that will be authorized tomorrow as well. Also, are we sure those games will be in HD for us, BTN's game finder page doesn't list it in HD.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TravKoolBreeze* /forum/post/17123214
> 
> 
> As long as they authorize the signal for HD Xtra subs. Still waiting for the BigTen HD on Demand; maybe that will be authorized tomorrow as well. Also, are we sure those games will be in HD for us, BTN's game finder page doesn't list it in HD.



It's very possible that they games arent being sent to us in HD. I just assumed so based on the placement next to the main HD channel and the on demand channel.


Of course that raises the question why they are providing Big Ten Network itself in HD only, and the other channels in SD...


(TWC San Diego is getting all 5 games in HD)


----------



## JeffMoney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TravKoolBreeze* /forum/post/17123214
> 
> 
> As long as they authorize the signal for HD Xtra subs. Still waiting for the BigTen HD on Demand; maybe that will be authorized tomorrow as well. Also, are we sure those games will be in HD for us, BTN's game finder page doesn't list it in HD.



stll says not authorized..


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *d3193* /forum/post/17121224
> 
> 
> Thanks Riverside. I guess there's no way to find signal strength on ODN boxes.



There should be. There are currently 2 boxes running ODN, the HDC and the 3090. Typically, they should show both signal strength and signal to noise ratio for the currently tuned channel.


What I'm not 100% sure if is whether any parts of those diagnostics are hardware specific... I think they are.., based on reading the 3090 in those diagnostics can change the default behavior of AC/23 over HDMI... by entering "3090" as a password.


Typically, a LOT of misinformation is passed around because some may state something as a fact, but never bother to tell what hardware/software they have That is why a lot of us old timers put all that stuff in our sigs. So if I say "this doesn't work" everyone knows exactly what equipment and soiftware it is happening on.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/17125741
> 
> 
> stll says not authorized..



All of these sports channels seem to be a part of 2 different tiers, HDXtra and Sports. Which makes no sense unless you have a history with HDXtra. TWC kept losing channels on that tier, so to make up for it, it seems they added channels from the sports tier. AND the non-sports channels on HDXtra make not much sense (the useless MAV, MGM, Smithsonian + OD) by themselves.


----------



## JeffMoney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17125806
> 
> 
> All of these sports channels seem to be a part of 2 different tiers, HDXtra and Sports. Which makes no sense unless you have a history with HDXtra. TWC kept losing channels on that tier, so to make up for it, it seems they added channels from the sports tier. AND the non-sports channels on HDXtra make not much sense (the useless MAV, MGM, Smithsonian + OD) by themselves.



so i pay $7.95 mo for hdxra which you also get the sports teir now what bs are they pulling for the bigten channels how much for that also?

when i get bigtenhd but not the others


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/17125872
> 
> 
> so i pay $7.95 mo for hdxra which you also get the sports teir now what bs are they pulling for the bigten channels how much for that also?
> 
> when i get bigtenhd but not the others



Part of the issue is that TWC makes less than zero effort to actually tell us what is actually being offered. I was NEVER able to find ANYTHING on the TWC site that actually says what is included... although I DID find one place that said HDXtra was the channels I mentioned and nothing about the sports channels. Berk has always kept us informed, I suspect by being very diligent about what belongs where by observation.


BTW, HDXtra used to be a 5 buck extra when bundled with DVR service.


----------



## lorus

Hi,


I am thinking of getting the TiVo instead of the 8300HDC. What is the procedure for getting the cable cards? It has to be two, right? Any way of getting these without the service call?


Please let me know. I am in SI.


----------



## tamanaco

My Explorer 3100 in the bedroom got MDNed last night... Every time I press B to find shows from the Guide it kills the picture and the sound.... while a Loading... message appears... for about 10 seconds... Not good.


----------



## d3193




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdtvfan2005* /forum/post/17121469
> 
> 
> Actually it's possible to have SNR numbers in ODN. You have to use the SA diagnostic menu by pressing Vol+ and Info on the box's front panel.



Thanks hdtvfan. But I must be doing something wrong. Vol+ plus Info on the box doesn't do anything.


Anyone else getting audio dropouts, picture stutter on 782 (TCMHD)? It even disappeared completely for a time last night (during _Time Machine)_.


8300HDC with ODN Version 3.1.0_11


----------



## andgarden

I just found out that I only got 8 minutes of last week's Mad Men on my HDC. Not the first time something like that has happened.



GRRR.


----------



## hdtvfan2005




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *d3193* /forum/post/17126588
> 
> 
> Thanks hdtvfan. But I must be doing something wrong. Vol+ plus Info on the box doesn't do anything.
> 
> 
> Anyone else getting audio dropouts, picture stutter on 782 (TCMHD)? It even disappeared completely for a time last night (during _Time Machine)_.
> 
> 
> 8300HDC with ODN Version 3.1.0_11



You have to hold them until a menu appears. It will then give you a diagnostic menu thats very complex.


----------



## JeffMoney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17126034
> 
> 
> Part of the issue is that TWC makes less than zero effort to actually tell us what is actually being offered. I was NEVER able to find ANYTHING on the TWC site that actually says what is included... although I DID find one place that said HDXtra was the channels I mentioned and nothing about the sports channels. Berk has always kept us informed, I suspect by being very diligent about what belongs where by observation.
> 
> 
> BTW, HDXtra used to be a 5 buck extra when bundled with DVR service.



i was told i should be getting the extra bigten channels, so the customer service rep told me it would be forwarded over to the tech side..

channels 473-476 and 471 demand


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lorus* /forum/post/17126564
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I am thinking of getting the TiVo instead of the 8300HDC. What is the procedure for getting the cable cards? It has to be two, right? Any way of getting these without the service call?
> 
> 
> Please let me know. I am in SI.



In Manhattan you need a service call, and they give you one M-card instead of two single cards.


You'll love Tivo - it's just much better than TWC boxes.


----------



## TravKoolBreeze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/17127662
> 
> 
> i was told i should be getting the extra bigten channels, so the customer service rep told me it would be forwarded over to the tech side..
> 
> channels 473-476 and 471 demand



Same thing I was told as I called around 1PM


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *d3193* /forum/post/17126588
> 
> 
> Thanks hdtvfan. But I must be doing something wrong. Vol+ plus Info on the box doesn't do anything.
> 
> 
> Anyone else getting audio dropouts, picture stutter on 782 (TCMHD)? It even disappeared completely for a time last night (during _Time Machine)_.
> 
> 
> 8300HDC with ODN Version 3.1.0_11



I had scheduled both War of the Worlds and Time Machine Friday night on TCM. Was out so the box was on it's own. Both were listed as recorded. WotW actually had about 45 minutes and that was it. When I hit play for TM, I immediately got the save/delete dialog (it has recorded NOTHING).


This software they are foisting on is utter crap. MSG HD notwithstanding, soon as Verizon gets here, FU to TWC.


----------



## bigd86




Riverside_Guy said:


> I had scheduled both War of the Worlds and Time Machine Friday night on TCM. Was out so the box was on it's own. Both were listed as recorded. WotW actually had about 45 minutes and that was it. When I hit play for TM, I immediately got the save/delete dialog (it has recorded NOTHING).
> 
> 
> This is *EXACTLY* what happened to me when I tried to record the exact same two movies. I have found that many times on TCM HD the picture will freeze. If I hit live, it forwards to the live portion of the movie-but if I pause it, or rewind, it only goes back to the point where it froze, and will not go further unless I hit live, where it then goes to the current live point in the movie. Very very strange.


----------



## Berk32

I haven't had any problems recording...


Although I'm on the Sammy and ODN...


----------



## TravKoolBreeze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/17133118
> 
> 
> I haven't had any problems recording...
> 
> 
> Although I'm on the Sammy and ODN...



Nor have I with either when I was on the HDC or now currently on the Sammy.


BTW: For the past day, start over and VOD channels have worked off and on. This is a first since the Aug 19 update that they had worked in some form. Before I would get error 106 all the time. Now it is hit or miss


----------



## andgarden

Yup, Navigator has an annoying habit of deciding in the middle of a program that it doesn't feel like recording anymore. It's highly irritating.


----------



## dampfnudel

I just noticed that they replaced the generic "Local on the 8s" with a real local version. It looks nice.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigd86* /forum/post/17133075
> 
> 
> his is *EXACTLY* what happened to me when I tried to record the exact same two movies. I have found that many times on TCM HD the picture will freeze. If I hit live, it forwards to the live portion of the movie-but if I pause it, or rewind, it only goes back to the point where it froze, and will not go further unless I hit live, where it then goes to the current live point in the movie. Very very strange.



Actually, it was a double whammy... I can't set up a saved, keyword search so when they get re-broadcast, it will automatically pick up on them.


Curious what head end you are from... care to tell us neighborhood?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/17133118
> 
> 
> I haven't had any problems recording...
> 
> 
> Although I'm on the Sammy and ODN...



I'm still trying to figure out how to guarantee I get a 3090 if I pack up the HD and head to 23rd street... might ANYONE have a phone number of that location?


Berk, have you done the HDD update to a 320?


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dampfnudel* /forum/post/17133641
> 
> 
> I just noticed that they replaced the generic "Local on the 8s" with a real local version. It looks nice.










Thanks, good to know, since I stopped checking, I'd never have known.


----------



## bigd86




> Quote:
> Curious what head end you are from... care to tell us neighborhood?



Upper West Side-Northern head end. I'll bet I'm not to far from where you are!


----------



## bdnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/17134836
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, good to know, since I stopped checking, I'd never have known.



While it is a regional forecast and is no longer a national broadcast, I'd bet that this is the HD Produced feed for NYC (and not generated by an HD weather star located at a TWC head end). Cablevision of Long Island has been using this for a while now.


Supporting this is the wikipedia entry on the The Weather Channel:



> Quote:
> No Weather Star currently serves the HD feed, but Cablevision New York viewers get an HD forecast produced by The Weather Channel master control in Atlanta.



TWC isn't a great acronym when talking about Time Warner Cable and The Weather Channel at the same time, so for the purposes of this entry TWC = Time Warner Cable.


----------



## andgarden

Another week of Mad Men eaten by navigator and/or the HDC.


Are they even testing this?


----------



## dampfnudel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bdnyc* /forum/post/17137660
> 
> 
> While it is a regional forecast and is no longer a national broadcast, I'd bet that this is the HD Produced feed for NYC (and not generated by an HD weather star located at a TWC head end). Cablevision of Long Island has been using this for a while now.
> 
> 
> Supporting this is the wikipedia entry on the The Weather Channel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TWC isn't a great acronym when talking about Time Warner Cable and The Weather Channel at the same time, so for the purposes of this entry TWC = Time Warner Cable.



Well, it's still better than the national "generic" broadcast. It sucked when I had to change back & forth bet. the HD & SD channel to get a proper local forecast. Traffic reports & tide info (I think) seem to be missing, but that's no biggie.


----------



## G1Ravage

Is it in the works for us ever to get a truly local forecast on the HD Weather Channel?


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G1Ravage* /forum/post/17138890
> 
> 
> Is it in the works for us ever to get a truly local forecast on the HD Weather Channel?



Do you really care that much about "The Weather Channel"? This is the least of our worries lol


----------



## chopsueychris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/17140438
> 
> 
> Do you really care that much about "The Weather Channel"? This is the least of our worries lol



Yeah, like getting back HDnet and finally getting Spike HD.

i hate time warner. just hate them and their big dumb faces.


----------



## G1Ravage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/17140438
> 
> 
> Do you really care that much about "The Weather Channel"? This is the least of our worries lol



Yes, I like weather.


----------



## disafan

I like weather too. Just wish they hadn't started diluting their original product by firing weathermen and putting on those shows.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andgarden* /forum/post/17137661
> 
> 
> Another week of Mad Men eaten by navigator and/or the HDC.
> 
> 
> Are they even testing this?



I had recorded it... just checked, it LOOKS like it recorded the whole 61 minutes.


----------



## peterlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17132021
> 
> 
> I had scheduled both War of the Worlds and Time Machine Friday night on TCM. Was out so the box was on it's own. Both were listed as recorded. WotW actually had about 45 minutes and that was it. When I hit play for TM, I immediately got the save/delete dialog (it has recorded NOTHING).
> 
> 
> This software they are foisting on is utter crap. MSG HD notwithstanding, soon as Verizon gets here, FU to TWC.



Not that I disagree with your opinion or intent but why not get a Tivo in the meantime? I don't want to sound like shill or fanboy but I have been living with one for a month now and am pretty satisfied. It's not perfect but it records shows competently. I no longer worry about tempermental DVR software that decides to go on strike while I am at work. And although I still have to deal with Time Warner transmission glitches, the Tivo's ability to receive and record over-the-air signals does allow me to mitigate the risk if network shows are involved. I no longer have to worry about things like that annoying audio dropout problem that was afflicting Ch. 705 Fox HD on Time Warner a couple months ago because I can record the over-the-air channel. And if or when you do switch to Verizon, you can keep your recordings. Besides, isn't the consensus opinion of Verizon's DVR pretty bad?


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/17142838
> 
> 
> Not that I disagree with your opinion or intent but why not get a Tivo in the meantime? I don't want to sound like shill or fanboy but I have been living with one for a month now and am pretty satisfied. It's not perfect but it records shows competently. I no longer worry about tempermental DVR software that decides to go on strike while I am at work. And although I still have to deal with Time Warner transmission glitches, the Tivo's ability to receive and record over-the-air signals does allow me to mitigate the risk if network shows are involved. I no longer have to worry about things like that annoying audio dropout problem that was afflicting Ch. 705 Fox HD on Time Warner a couple months ago because I can record the over-the-air channel. And if or when you do switch to Verizon, you can keep your recordings. Besides, isn't the consensus opinion of Verizon's DVR pretty bad?



Gotta agree - Tivo is the way to go. I have both - and rarely go near the TWC box except for HD movies OD and when I need more than two tuners.


----------



## Berk32

Investigation Discovery HD showed up. ch 723


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/17145127
> 
> 
> Investigation Discovery HD showed up. ch 723



I got it too.







Any thing else coming soon???


----------



## Berk32

spreadsheet

 

twcHD 9-9-09.zip 78.9033203125k . file


----------



## Berk32

TWC NYC


117 HD channels (+5 announced but postponed)


340 Adult HD On Demand

350 PPV-HD

411 TEAM HD

445/791 GAME-HD

461 NBATVHD******** Postponed to a later date

465 Tennis Channel HD

467 CBS College Sports HD

468 NHL Network HD

471 Big Ten HD On Demand

472 Big Ten Network HD

473 Big Ten 2 HD

474 Big Ten 3 HD

475 Big Ten 4 HD

476 Big Ten 5 HD

480 Outdoor Channel HD

481 Versus HD

482 Golf HD

651 HBO HD

652 HBO2 HD

653 HBO Family HD

654 HBO Comedy HD

655 HBO Signature HD

656 HBO Zone HD

657 HBO Latino HD

658 CineMax HD

659 MoreMax HD

660 ActionMAX HD

661 ThrillerMAX HD

662 WMAX HD

663 @MAX HD

664 5StarMAX HD

665 OuterMAX HD

666 Showtime HD

667 Showtime 2 HD

668 ShowCase HD

669 Showtime Extreme HD

674 TMC HD

675 TMCxtra HD

676 Starz HD

677 Starz Edge HD

678 Starz Kids & Family HD

681 Starz Comedy HD

682 Encore HD

684 Chiller HD******** Postponed to a later date

685 BBC America HD

686 Crime and Investigation HD

687 Live Well HD (WABC 7.2)

689 Style HD

691 Fuse HD

692 G4 HD

699 Showcase On Demand HD

700 Movies On Demand HD

701 NY1 HD

702 WCBS (CBS) HD

703 TNT HD

704 WNBC (NBC) HD

705 WNYW (FOX) HD

706 Nickelodeon HD******** Postponed to a later date

707 WABC (ABC) HD

708 TBS HD

709 WWOR (My Network TV) HD

710 FX HD

711 WPIX (The CW) HD

713 WNET (PBS) HD

714 MSNBC HD

715 CNBC HD

716 USA HD

717 Syfy HD

718 Bravo HD

720 Palladia HD

723 Investigation Discovery HD

724 E! HD

726 SNY HD

727 MSG HD

728 ESPN HD

729 ESPN2 HD

731 WPXN (iON) HD

733 QVC HD

734 Universal HD

736 Spike HD******** Postponed to a later date

738 ABC Family HD

739 HSN HD

740 History Channel HD

743 Fox Business News HD

744 Fox News HD

746 A&E HD

747 WNJU (Telemundo) HD

748 MSG+ HD

749 Disney HD

750 Food Network HD

752 The Learning Channel HD

753 YES HD

754 AMC HD

758 Headline News HD

759 WE HD

760 Disney XD HD

761 Cartoon Network HD

762 Lifetime HD********Postponed (again) to a later date

763 Biography HD

764 HGTV HD

765 National Geographic HD

766 Discovery HD

767 HD Theater

768 Planet Green HD

772 Weather Channel HD

774 Speed HD

775 Science Channel HD

778 CNN HD

780 Lifetime Movie Network HD

781 IFC HD

782 TCM HD

783 MLB Network HD

784 Hallmark Movie Channel HD

786 Animal Planet HD

787 MavTV HD

788 Travel Channel HD

790 TV One HD

792 ESPNews HD

793 ESPNU HD

794 Smithsonian HD On Demand

795 Smithsonian HD

796 MGM HD


----------



## Berk32

Just a reminder of how far we've come...


This was our HD lineup ~3 years ago:


701 HBO HD

702 WCBS HD

703 SHO HD

704 WNBC HD

705 WNYW HD

706 DiscoveryHDTheater

707 WABC HD

708 YES HD

709 UniversalHD

710 TNT HD

711 WPIX HD

712 MSG HD

713 WNET HD

721 InHD

722 InHD2

723 HDNetMovies

724 HDNet

725 ESPN-HD

741 SNY HD


~2 years ago:


702 WCBS HD

703 TNT HD

704 WNBC HD

705 WNYW HD

707 WABC HD

708 TBS-HD

709 WWOR HD

711 WPIX HD

713 WNET HD

718 HD Theater

726 SNY HD

727 MSG HD

728 ESPN HD

729 ESPN2 HD

730 YES HD

740 UniversalHD

776 Cinemax HD

777 Starz HD

779 SHO HD

780 HBO HD

796 MOJO HD

797 HDNetMovies

798 HDNet


and... just ~1 year ago (in Manhattan)


350 HDPPV

703 TNT HD

702 WCBS HD

704 WNBC HD

705 WNYW HD

707 WABC HD

708 TBS-HD

709 WWOR HD

710 CNNHD

711 WPIX HD

713 WNET HD

726 SNY HD

727 MSG HD

728 ESPN HD

729 ESPN2 HD

734 UniversalHD

748 MSG+HD

750 Food Network HD

753 YES HD

764 HGTV HD

765 National Geographic HD

767 HD Theater

776 Cinemax HD

777 Starz HD

779 SHO HD

780 HBO HD

784 Hallmark Movie Channel HD

786 Animal Planet HD

794 Versus/Golf HD

796 MOJO HD

797 HDNetMovies

798 HDNet


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/17142838
> 
> 
> Not that I disagree with your opinion or intent but why not get a Tivo in the meantime? I don't want to sound like shill or fanboy but I have been living with one for a month now and am pretty satisfied. It's not perfect but it records shows competently. I no longer worry about tempermental DVR software that decides to go on strike while I am at work. And although I still have to deal with Time Warner transmission glitches, the Tivo's ability to receive and record over-the-air signals does allow me to mitigate the risk if network shows are involved. I no longer have to worry about things like that annoying audio dropout problem that was afflicting Ch. 705 Fox HD on Time Warner a couple months ago because I can record the over-the-air channel. And if or when you do switch to Verizon, you can keep your recordings. Besides, isn't the consensus opinion of Verizon's DVR pretty bad?



Do you have the triple play? I know the DVR option is 11 bucks, but if one goes boxless, how much credit do you get from TWC? Of course, one COULD keep a non DVR box to have a thirds tuner available. BUT, except for the phone and IP access, I am already stretching cash flow by having all the TV services I do have.. so increasing monthly cost isn't an option.


Plus, with a TiVO don't you lose the VOD?


OTA isn't an option for me due to location. So TiVO won't solve the skippage issue. Complicating things, my TV does NOT have a QAM tuner.


So, it ain't a simple decision!


----------



## Riverside_Guy

My fellow Yorkers... I need some input! With the advent of MDN, I took a look at signal strengths. I got some fairly wildly different opinions what was an issue or not. I heard that 10 (all in dBmV) was good but at around 4 it was terrible. Then I heard that one didn't need near as much for digital, then that the floor there was -12. I see that I am running from a low of -12 to a "high" of -7.


So I'd like to do a survey... specifically for MDNed 8300HD users. While watching TV, press and hold SEL on the remote... until you see a new icon light on the 8300HDs display... that's the "Mail" icon. Press the down arrow on the directional controls on the remote. You will see a bunch of white text overlay your picture. This is the extended diagnostics. Pat attention to the legend on the bottom, it tells you how to change pages and how to get out of this mode.


Go to PAGE 5. In the middle, you will see a "Power level:" and below it a "SNR:." Tune around to half to a dozen channels... pay attention to 705 and 716, 717, 718. Try a few premiums if you subscribe. Get a general idea of where they are falling and post here. Make sure to list your neighborhood so we have an idea of where the numbers are being drawn from. Even if you happen to be in the same head end I am in.


Like I said, I run -12 to -7 with little discernible pattern... although I did notice the primary premium channel ran -10 and the sub channels -7... something about that doesn't make sense to me. In general, my SNR ran 36, 35, 34.


Thanks...


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17147043
> 
> 
> So I'd like to do a survey...



I'll try and get to that tonight.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17146939
> 
> 
> Do you have the triple play?



That triple play deal is killing me. I called them the other day with my usual -every couple of months game of-- trying to get my TW monthly nut down. I was considering getting rid of their phone service.


It actually would cost me 10 bucks more a month.







That’s because I have their special $99 triple play package, going on two years now.







It was due to expire this week and go up to $149.







I got them to cut $30 off that new increase. I also killed three of my four premiums (have the 4 for $29 package) which saves me 15 bucks but for only one premium. They tossed in a second premium free for a year. They were dying to get me into the two year contract with absolutely no luck.


The bottom line is, I lose two premiums and save 5 bucks on my current bill. If I didn’t call, my bill would have went up 45 bucks more with two more premiums.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/17147103
> 
> 
> That triple play deal is killing me. I called them the other day with my usual -every couple of months game of-- trying to get my TW monthly nut down. I was considering getting rid of their phone service.
> 
> 
> It actually would cost me 10 bucks more a month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because I have their special $99 triple play package, going on two years now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was due to expire this week and go up to $149.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got them to cut $30 off that new increase. I also killed three of my four premiums (have the 4 for $29 package) which saves me 15 bucks but for only one premium. They tossed in a second premium free for a year. They were dying to get me into the two year contract with absolutely no luck.
> 
> 
> The bottom line is, I lose two premiums and save 5 bucks on my current bill. If I didn't call, my bill would have went up 45 bucks more with two more premiums.



Indeed, this is another bug in my bonnet. We all know about this because we are communicating amongst ourselves (I'd bet you TWC would LOVE it if places like AVS went away... can't have customers actually talking to each other, it would cost them too much revenue). I now KNOW I can get deals from them... but most of their customers sit in ignorance. It really does bother me that I am paying 40 bucks less than most other customers.


I noticed that my "discount" went down this month. The deal I made last fall was phone for 5 bucks more, going to 10 bucks more for the second year. I THINK that may or may not have included the price lock thing... I was assured by PR if I had to cancel, I wouldn't have to pay the fee. I also figured it might be close to that before I had access to FiOS. All this year I hear FiOS would be available in August 09. Not even close, there's no street opening scheduled to lay the trunk, much less the branches to individual blocks. AND I have been told they will only go down an individual block ONLY if and when there are enough raw numbers of customers expressing interest.


FYI, a pal in the East Village just did a deal... his triple play was 89.99! FiOS supposedly cover that area for the past six months, but it's "unavailable" on his block... most likely because it's a block of 4-5-6 story tenements.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17147523
> 
> 
> FYI, a pal in the East Village just did a deal... his triple play was 89.99! FiOS supposedly cover that area for the past six months, but it's "unavailable" on his block... most likely because it's a block of 4-5-6 story tenements.



Wow, $89, this is a great deal. Your pal’s probably a first timer with the triple play (?). After that deal runs out, I’d be curious to see what new deal can be wrangled.



> Quote:
> It really does bother me that I am paying 40 bucks less than most other customers



To save a dime, you have to be persistent. I offer my experience so others here can benefit. I gain from this forum so I’ll offer whatever I can. However, if folks don’t try to get their nut lowered, it doesn’t bother me. I look at it this way, if everyone did it—they’d raise our rates to compensate.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/17146264
> 
> 
> I got it too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any thing else coming soon???



We're all waiting on word of the Viacom HD channels...

Those are the significant missing HD channels...


(along with NBATVHD, WGNAmerica, and of course the HDNets)


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17146939
> 
> 
> Do you have the triple play? I know the DVR option is 11 bucks, but if one goes boxless, how much credit do you get from TWC? Of course, one COULD keep a non DVR box to have a thirds tuner available. BUT, except for the phone and IP access, I am already stretching cash flow by having all the TV services I do have.. so increasing monthly cost isn't an option.
> 
> 
> Plus, with a TiVO don't you lose the VOD?
> 
> 
> OTA isn't an option for me due to location. So TiVO won't solve the skippage issue. Complicating things, my TV does NOT have a QAM tuner.
> 
> 
> So, it ain't a simple decision!



I have triple play. In addition to Tivo, I'm keeping the 8300HD for now as a backup and for the two extra tuners and VOD HD movies. Paying a bit more than I like, but we spend 0 on going out to movies, and triple play is a pretty good deal for basic cable, phone and internet service.


----------



## jm4duryea

Help, need some advice. FIOS held a dog an pony show in mu bldg. Although I signed up for an installation, I am thinking of cancelling. They are offering me the Triple Freedom Package which includes: FIOS Extreme HD TV with all premiums inc onDemand, 25/15Mps Internet, Verizon Freedom Essential phone which includes voicemail. I added a HD DVR and a second standard set top box. The quoted price including tax was $170 inc tax. Also, they throw in a free HP netbook [which you need to pay $35 shipping fee]. Currently I only have cable and internet with Time warner. I have the 8300HDC DVR and a standard desk top. For this I currently pay about $142; adding another $45 for what it ususally costs for my land line phone, bings monthly to $187. Not much in savings but itn's not an exact comparison 'cause with FIOS I get all the premiums; but hen again I don't want all the premiums. My other reservations are: 1[ two of my neighbors have not noticed any performance improvement with FIOS Internet; 2] they made such a mess of the installations.


Any input from you all is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Berk32

we also got an unannounced surprise addition


Adult HD On Demand - ch 340


(i added it to the list above)


----------



## king of k1ngs

quick question: is there any way to create a manual recording using navigator? i liked using that before the switch if i wanted to see a celebrity on a talk show instead of recording the whole episode I would just record a small portion, but i can't figure out how to do it or if it is even a possibility now.


----------



## hdtvfan2005

You could press the REC button and it will manually record. You can't do it in advance. Manual recording may someday be considered since TWC does want Navigator to rival Passport some day.


----------



## HDOrlando

How much HD content is on I.D.? I'm curious as I want the channel.


As for NBA TV, there is not a lot of HD content (only gametime) this time of year.


WGN America HD has a decent amount of content (Games, Legend of seeker, WGN News, Superstars and some other stuff) but like no movies.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/17147640
> 
> 
> Wow, $89, this is a great deal. Your pal's probably a first timer with the triple play (?). After that deal runs out, I'd be curious to see what new deal can be wrangled.



Actually, yes, it was first time. I suspect there is a hidden mandate to offer great deals in order to get folks using their phone service. My guess is they figure the discounts to be a part of their acquisition cost. AND that he is in a nabe where Verizon says FiOS is available (even though it's not on his block noir is there any idea if or when that might happen).


Thank goodness their phone service is NOT IP based (although it has been a year plus since I had my last IP outage)... and it has worked fine so far.


I agree about paying back around here... when I made my deal, I didn't hesitate to post about it here.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/17150536
> 
> 
> we also got an unannounced surprise addition
> 
> 
> Adult HD On Demand - ch 340
> 
> 
> (i added it to the list above)



VERY funny!


Come to think of it, many years ago, on a box change, I had everything (and I mean EVERYTHING) wide open. Naturally, I tried some of the naked channels. The ones where you had to pay 10 bucks for 90 minutes. What I discovered was that it was all the exact same soft-core porn that Cinemax and Showtime (and even HBO) can show after midnight. I had never even took a flyer to see what was up... and after this experience I'm glad I didn't throw away 10 bucks.


And speaking of sleaze... I am very curious what the numbers might be if Howard Stern priced his show to gain viewers rather than turn them off... like charging 5 bucks/month rather than what 15??


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdtvfan2005* /forum/post/17151056
> 
> 
> You could press the REC button and it will manually record. You can't do it in advance. Manual recording may someday be considered since TWC does want Navigator to rival Passport some day.



Hate to break it to you, they simply don't give a crap. Unless they see a serious erosion in their base. Which, given the economic climate, may not happen as soon as it might have happened. I'm see what most likely is a slow down in Verizon installation even though it's been "authorized" with a franchise agreement in my market. How slow is hard to tell, but I do know people in areas that were "covered and available" for the past six months who can't get service "because it's not on your block." I had inside word (from Verizon) it would be generally available in my nabe by August... yet I have yet to see any trucks doing even the trunk runs, nor do I see permits being issued for street openings (last list I saw was 2 weeks ago).


----------



## ronross

Riverside Guy wrote: I had scheduled both War of the Worlds and Time Machine Friday night on TCM. Was out so the box was on it's own. Both were listed as recorded. WotW actually had about 45 minutes and that was it. When I hit play for TM, I immediately got the save/delete dialog (it has recorded NOTHING).


For some reason this happens almost exclusively on TCM for me, which is the channel I record the most. The same thing happened even more frequently toward the end of my time with Passport. I wonder if somehow it is more a problem with how TW is carrying TCM than the dvr?


----------



## panda10




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/17013692
> 
> 
> Apparently, the real difficulty is in keeping the external drive working over a period of days. There have been issues with the drive sleeping and the box not noticing it. Nonetheless, this is encouraging. I would love to know your version info.
> 
> 
> Also, where in the NY area are you located? (You might want to put this in the "location" part of your profile.)
> 
> 
> Thanks for reporting this, and congrats on getting it working. I hope it continues to work. That would be truly excellent news.
> 
> 
> -barry



I agree with Barry. I had a Samsung drive in an external enclosure and I had my setup working for about a week before things got weird. Shows would not appear- reboots- lost recording. When I removed the external drive- worked perfectly. I would love to say external works flawlessly...and if anyone has a recommendation for a specific drive- please let us know- but so far things don't look good.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/17150536
> 
> 
> we also got an unannounced surprise addition
> 
> 
> Adult HD On Demand - ch 340
> 
> 
> (i added it to the list above)



woo hoo! lol


----------



## chopsueychris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jm4duryea* /forum/post/17150207
> 
> 
> Help, need some advice. FIOS held a dog an pony show in mu bldg. Although I signed up for an installation, I am thinking of cancelling. They are offering me the Triple Freedom Package which includes: FIOS Extreme HD TV with all premiums inc onDemand, 25/15Mps Internet, Verizon Freedom Essential phone which includes voicemail. I added a HD DVR and a second standard set top box. The quoted price including tax was $170 inc tax. Also, they throw in a free HP netbook [which you need to pay $35 shipping fee]. Currently I only have cable and internet with Time warner. I have the 8300HDC DVR and a standard desk top. For this I currently pay about $142; adding another $45 for what it ususally costs for my land line phone, bings monthly to $187. Not much in savings but itn's not an exact comparison 'cause with FIOS I get all the premiums; but hen again I don't want all the premiums. My other reservations are: 1[ two of my neighbors have not noticed any performance improvement with FIOS Internet; 2] they made such a mess of the installations.
> 
> 
> Any input from you all is greatly appreciated.



My fiancee' has Fios and I LOVE IT.

The Pic Quality is much better than TWC, the internet is faster on the upload and download.

The 2 drawbacks to Fios is their DVR software, it's kinda buggy especially on the multi room dvr if you try to skip forward or backwards in anymode other than double speed fast forward.

The other is that Cablevision refuses to allow Fios to broadcast MSG in HD. SO no Rangers, Nets, Devils, Islanders or Knicks in HD ifyou have Fios.


The upside? HDnet, ALL your major movie networks offer the east AND WEST feed.

ie. you miss something on HBO that started 20 mins ago, well you can just watch it in 3 hours when the west coast feed starts it's broadcast.


I like the History channel, they have Military and International history channels in SD, where we only get the regular history channel on TWC.


They have useful widgets that give you some news and sports headlines, plus weather and some traffic updates which have been somewhat reliable, I think it's the same info that say Yahoo traffic shows on their website.


I like the service alot, and considering if you're a sports fan WGN America is in HD and shows alot of Baseball games, and there is also NHL HD.


The biggest downside to Fios is the dvr software but considering how fussy TWC's has been for years, it's acceptable.


Oh yeah they also seem to have alot of free HD on demand content, much more than TWC has but I might be mistaken on that.


----------



## disafan

Umm...we have History International and the Military Channel.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *panda10* /forum/post/17155930
> 
> 
> I agree with Barry. I had a Samsung drive in an external enclosure and I had my setup working for about a week before things got weird. Shows would not appear- reboots- lost recording. When I removed the external drive- worked perfectly. I would love to say external works flawlessly...and if anyone has a recommendation for a specific drive- please let us know- but so far things don't look good.




I've had an external 160GB drive on my 8300HDC DVR for about a month now. No issues so far.


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17153079
> 
> 
> VERY funny!
> 
> 
> Come to think of it, many years ago, on a box change, I had everything (and I mean EVERYTHING) wide open. Naturally, I tried some of the naked channels. The ones where you had to pay 10 bucks for 90 minutes. What I discovered was that it was all the exact same soft-core porn that Cinemax and Showtime (and even HBO) can show after midnight. I had never even took a flyer to see what was up... and after this experience I'm glad I didn't throw away 10 bucks.
> 
> 
> And speaking of sleaze... I am very curious what the numbers might be if Howard Stern priced his show to gain viewers rather than turn them off... like charging 5 bucks/month rather than what 15??



[email protected] Riverside Guy!


So Riverside,


How long did you get to see all the porn before they blocked it? hahaha. This must have been one of those unauthorized boxes where you are supposed to get all the channels BUT the porn until it is activated, but for whatever reason, your porn was unblocked! I heard it takes about 2-5 days to activate a box. There was a number you could call to do it also, but I don't know if it is still active.


Jack


----------



## TonyNYC

Sheesh! The day a Verizon FiOS rep holds a dog and pony show in my building, I might hug the rep and call him/her the savior.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ronross* /forum/post/17154576
> 
> 
> For some reason this happens almost exclusively on TCM for me, which is the channel I record the most. The same thing happened even more frequently toward the end of my time with Passport. I wonder if somehow it is more a problem with how TW is carrying TCM than the dvr?



Hmmm, very interesting. Only thing that comes to mind is that I have read a LOT about the "Channel unavailable" message that seems to plague many... when they say they never do notice a channel going down.


But it certainly is a possibility, I know for sure that there ARE a number of channels that have nasty consistent issues over time that others are NOT plagued with (TNT, Fox, Bravo, SyFy, A&E are consistently bad for me). I have watched 3 75 minute HD Torchwoods in the past few days and not one glitch on any of them... but anytime I se those channels, can't go more than 10 minutes without some glitch.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Satch Man* /forum/post/17157944
> 
> 
> LOL@ Riverside Guy!
> 
> 
> So Riverside,
> 
> 
> How long did you get to see all the porn before they blocked it? hahaha. This must have been one of those unauthorized boxes where you are supposed to get all the channels BUT the porn until it is activated, but for whatever reason, your porn was unblocked! I heard it takes about 2-5 days to activate a box. There was a number you could call to do it also, but I don't know if it is still active.
> 
> 
> Jack



Nah, didn't have anything to do with subject matter... as I remember, I could also chose any PPV movie... like I said, wide open. Lasted about 2 weeks, although after seeing the porn channels were soft-core I lost interest!


The next box update had only one or two unlocked channels, but some I should have been getting locked (UNHD was one I think). THAT time it took 2-3-4 days to get sorted out.


I seriously doubt anyone will ever get that "everything unlocked" thing...


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chopsueychris* /forum/post/17157133
> 
> 
> My fiancee' has Fios and I LOVE IT.
> 
> The Pic Quality is much better than TWC, the internet is faster on the upload and download.



Good report... mirrors everything I've read in snippets here and there. AND pretty much lists exactly what I'm thinking.


I have no interest in multi-room, only have one TV. But I still think a TiVO on FiOS is a better financial move than one on TWC. Given my triple play price, I'm convinced going boxless on TWC equates to a 11 buck saving, while on FiOS it's 16.


Then again, complicating any financial analysis is the extremely malleable pricing on TWC. In the past 5 years I have never paid what one can surmise from the price list.


I hear FiOS has very limited VOD... on TWC, there is a huge quantity although that service can be VERY spotty.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Satch Man* /forum/post/17157944
> 
> 
> [email protected] Riverside Guy!
> 
> 
> So Riverside,
> 
> 
> How long did you get to see all the porn before they blocked it? hahaha. This must have been one of those unauthorized boxes where you are supposed to get all the channels BUT the porn until it is activated, but for whatever reason, your porn was unblocked! I heard it takes about 2-5 days to activate a box. There was a number you could call to do it also, but I don't know if it is still active.
> 
> 
> Jack



Years ago, the addressable boxes were fairly easy to hack. You could go down to Canal Street and for about $100 buy a box which was completely wide open; getting everything.


I also had a cousin who worked for Manhattan Cable TV' for a short time (I later found out why) who furnished our entire family, all his friends and probably a fair number of business associates with these open boxes.


The amount of cable theft in New York City was staggering in those days. I recall one estimate that above 96th Street the majority of cable installations were illegal.


Other things were commonplace as well; hum-bars, moray, snow, etc.


Even though it was free, I don't pine for the old days at all


A_C


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/17160805
> 
> 
> Years ago, the addressable boxes were fairly easy to hack. You could go down to Canal Street and for about $100 buy a box which was completely wide open; getting everything.
> 
> 
> I also had a cousin who worked for Manhattan Cable TV' for a short time (I later found out why) who furnished our entire family, all his friends and probably a fair number of business associates with these open boxes.
> 
> 
> The amount of cable theft in New York City was staggering in those days. I recall one estimate that above 96th Street the majority of cable installations were illegal.
> 
> 
> Other things were commonplace as well; hum-bars, moray, snow, etc.
> 
> 
> Even though it was free, I don't pine for the old days at all
> 
> 
> A_C



I remember somewhere out in Queens, there was an actual kind of open air market for hacked cable boxes... although I never heard them at 100, it's was typically 200 to 300.


Not all "thefts" were actually that. I rented a single family brownstone and lived with a bunch of friends there. One day, while I was at work, a cable installer arrived asking if we wanted cable. One of the guys who was there said "sure." I found out when I got home that he had given the cable guy something like 50-60 bucks in cash. Turned out that we never, ever got any bills from Manhattan Cable. My guess is this was commonplace... installers were simply making some extra bucks on the side.


The other thing I remember from those old days... the premium channels were scrambled... by putting a trap in the cable line. All you had to do was trace your wiring outside your apartment, remove the trap and bingo, HBO for free.


BTW, they lost TONS more in places like Queens/Brooklyn than they ever did "above 96th street" because the of huge numbers of hacked cable boxes in use... given there were open air markets for hacked boxes all over.


----------



## andgarden

Analog scrambling was pretty much useless. In every city, a friend of a friend's cousin knew where to get a chipped box. As far as I know, digital cable encryption hasn't been cracked (at least, not to the extent that you can by a solution off the back of a truck).


----------



## daniel711

I had been dreading the day when TWC finally got around to switching the software in my Pioneer 3510 STB (no DVR). My setup includes my own DVDR which I use to record directly from the STB using "Timers" in Passport. Well, as it turns out, Mystro has "Timers" also, but they're called "Reminders". What I discovered is that if I set a "Reminder", the software will actually switch to the desired channel at the desired time! First, a pop-up will appear "reminding' you that it's time for the channel change, and asks you to either change then channel (Press Select), or cancel (press Cancel or Exit). If you don't respond within about 30 seconds (like when you're not home!), the channel is changed automatically.


Low and behold, I have the same fuctionality as I did with Passport.


----------



## jm4duryea




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chopsueychris* /forum/post/17157133
> 
> 
> My fiancee' has Fios and I LOVE IT.
> 
> The Pic Quality is much better than TWC, the internet is faster on the upload and download.
> 
> The 2 drawbacks to Fios is their DVR software, it's kinda buggy especially on the multi room dvr if you try to skip forward or backwards in anymode other than double speed fast forward.
> 
> The other is that Cablevision refuses to allow Fios to broadcast MSG in HD. SO no Rangers, Nets, Devils, Islanders or Knicks in HD ifyou have Fios.
> 
> 
> The upside? HDnet, ALL your major movie networks offer the east AND WEST feed.
> 
> ie. you miss something on HBO that started 20 mins ago, well you can just watch it in 3 hours when the west coast feed starts it's broadcast.
> 
> 
> I like the History channel, they have Military and International history channels in SD, where we only get the regular history channel on TWC.
> 
> 
> They have useful widgets that give you some news and sports headlines, plus weather and some traffic updates which have been somewhat reliable, I think it's the same info that say Yahoo traffic shows on their website.
> 
> 
> I like the service alot, and considering if you're a sports fan WGN America is in HD and shows alot of Baseball games, and there is also NHL HD.
> 
> 
> The biggest downside to Fios is the dvr software but considering how fussy TWC's has been for years, it's acceptable.
> 
> 
> Oh yeah they also seem to have alot of free HD on demand content, much more than TWC has but I might be mistaken on that.



Thank you very much for your input. Before seeing your post, I had already cancelled my installation because I still felt very unsure that I could trust what the sales guy told me. After I looked online to verify my order, there were no details and no costs provided. Also, FIOS' price structure didn't allow me to economically order the specific premiums I wanted. I figure I can always sign up at a later date after I can get feedback from neighbors. I guess while I loathe TWC, for now, "BETTER THE DEVIL YOU KNOW". Thanks again for your info.


----------



## chopsueychris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/17160805
> 
> 
> Years ago, the addressable boxes were fairly easy to hack. You could go down to Canal Street and for about $100 buy a box which was completely wide open; getting everything.
> 
> 
> I also had a cousin who worked for Manhattan Cable TV' for a short time (I later found out why) who furnished our entire family, all his friends and probably a fair number of business associates with these open boxes.
> 
> 
> The amount of cable theft in New York City was staggering in those days. I recall one estimate that above 96th Street the majority of cable installations were illegal.
> 
> 
> Other things were commonplace as well; hum-bars, moray, snow, etc.
> 
> 
> Even though it was free, I don't pine for the old days at all
> 
> 
> A_C



I may or may not have had an old Toscam? box was it? Sheesh, even Pioneer had a black box with a seperate descrambler in the 90's.

The best though was the microchip board that desensitized the old analog boxes and you had to program it every 2 weeks. That was a good time, bring it over a friends house, zap the box from WWF ppv's and go home happy.


----------



## DNINE

Anyone getting automatic Polling Phone calls from TW? Within 60 seconds after hanging up with a Rep I get a Polling call, 5 minutes after a service guy was here another call.


----------



## slumpey326

anyone having problems with internet lately on the UWS over the past two days, extremely slow here


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slumpey326* /forum/post/17165795
> 
> 
> anyone having problems with internet lately on the UWS over the past two days, extremely slow here



No problems in the w.70s







Were i live?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slumpey326* /forum/post/17165795
> 
> 
> anyone having problems with internet lately on the UWS over the past two days, extremely slow here



Haven't seen any issues farther north (west 100s).


Hey, I asked for some sample signal strengths so I could see if I had an issue and not one reply?


----------



## triscitman

I'm not getting 471, 473-476. These are the BigTen Game channels. I am supposed to be getting these through the sports/HDExtra package.


I called to complain. The CSR verified that I should be receiving these channels. His solution: wait 48 hours and call back. If the problem has not resolved in 48 hours, they will have to do a truck roll.


I told the CSR that the problem is not on my end, it's on theirs. They haven't turned on these channels yet. The CSR couldn't understand what I meant. I asked to be connected with a higher level tech and was refused. He was not a local CSR so couldn't verify if they were turned on.


Talk about frustrating. These were supposed to be turned on on the 3rd.


I encourage those of you who are paying for these channels to call in and escalate. The only way they will turn these on is if people call and complain.


I have a MDN'd 8300HD. I'm on 90th and 1st (Manhattan North). I should be getting these channels, as was verified by the CSR. We did the whole "ping the box" game, and that failed to work. No other channel I am paying for is giving me the "call customer service" message.


----------



## BBMW

Samsung Cable Box SMT-H3050 connected over HDMI to a Onkyo PR-SC886 Pre/pro connected over HDMI to Samsung PN63A650 TV. I also have an auxilliary connection directly from the cable box to the TV with a componenet cable.


Every so often, but on a fairly regular basis, I'll be watching TV, and I lose signal from the cable box. I hear a click, the screen goes blank, sound shuts off, and the prepro display shows no signal on the connection. If I turn the cable box off (just with the remote and the power indicator on the box goes off), and let it sit for a minute, I can turn it back on, and I'll get the signal back. But I have to let it sit for a minute. If I just turn it off and immediately back on, nothing. If I go to the component connection from the box directly to the TV, no problem.


Anyone see anything like this before? Any solutions? I've already swapped the cable box once (replacing a Scientific Atlanta box for the Samsung).


----------



## adrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BBMW* /forum/post/17166975
> 
> 
> Anyone see anything like this before? Any solutions? I've already swapped the cable box once (replacing a Scientific Atlanta box for the Samsung).



Unfortunately, these forums are full of posts about similar hdmi connection problems from their stbs. I'd just take the easy way out (actually I do) and run component. I really don't see a difference in picture quality where TWC's signal is concerned.


----------



## Digiti




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *triscitman* /forum/post/17166560
> 
> 
> I'm not getting 471, 473-476. These are the BigTen Game channels. I am supposed to be getting these through the sports/HDExtra package.
> 
> 
> I called to complain. The CSR verified that I should be receiving these channels. His solution: wait 48 hours and call back. If the problem has not resolved in 48 hours, they will have to do a truck roll.
> 
> 
> I told the CSR that the problem is not on my end, it's on theirs. They haven't turned on these channels yet. The CSR couldn't understand what I meant. I asked to be connected with a higher level tech and was refused. He was not a local CSR so couldn't verify if they were turned on.
> 
> 
> Talk about frustrating. These were supposed to be turned on on the 3rd.
> 
> 
> I encourage those of you who are paying for these channels to call in and escalate. The only way they will turn these on is if people call and complain.
> 
> 
> I have a MDN'd 8300HD. I'm on 90th and 1st (Manhattan North). I should be getting these channels, as was verified by the CSR. We did the whole "ping the box" game, and that failed to work. No other channel I am paying for is giving me the "call customer service" message.



Every time I call customer service I get a different story concerning these channels. Some say it is not part of the HDXTRA package others say I will have to exchange my SA8300HD box for a newer version to receive them. I am getting the same story concerning a box switch trying to get"start over" to work for me. This is very frustrating because paying in excess $190 a month is a lot of gold to pay for an incomplete service. I know trading a perfectly working stb for another newer one is big risk because the new ones can be slow and buggy with HDMI/HDCP and DD5.1 audio issues. Please note I have called about these issues four times to customer service with no joy yet.


----------



## JeffMoney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Digiti* /forum/post/17167889
> 
> 
> Every time I call customer service I get a different story concerning these channels. Some say it is not part of the HDXTRA package others say I will have to exchange my SA8300HD box for a newer version to receive them. I am getting the same story concerning a box switch trying to get"start over" to work for me. This is very frustrating because paying in excess $190 a month is a lot of gold to pay for an incomplete service. I know trading a perfectly working stb for another newer one is big risk because the new ones can be slow and buggy with HDMI/HDCP and DD5.1 audio issues. Please note I have called about these issues four times to customer service with no joy yet.



i was told since i have the hdextra i should be getting it and its a tech issue on twc end i have the 8300hdc


----------



## Woland

When my 3-year old remote died, I swapped it for a new one at the 23rd street location in Manhattan. I didn't look carefully at it and when I got home I discovered that it wasn't the UR5-8400, which I think is pretty nice, but the UR5U-8800L. The UR5U-8800L is terribly designed, with smaller buttons, many of which have the same shape. You can see it here: http://www.universalremote.com/produ....php?model=123 .


Does anyone know if they're still giving out the UR5-8400 at 23rd Street in Manhattan and if I can request that older model?


----------



## andgarden

TWC has been giving out the 8700L for at least a year (when I started service with them). I doubt if you'll find anything else from them.


I would pose an alternate question to the board: has anyone discovered a universal remote that has acceptable A B C D button analogs?


----------



## CynKennard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andgarden* /forum/post/17168458
> 
> 
> TWC has been giving out the 8700L for at least a year (when I started service with them). I doubt if you'll find anything else from them.
> 
> 
> I would pose an alternate question to the board: has anyone discovered a universal remote that has acceptable A B C D button analogs?



The Sony RM-VL600 Universal Remote Contol has A, B, C and D buttons plus a large number of other buttons. It can handle 8 different devices and its keys can also be taught if the command you want is not provided. I bought mine at Amazon for less than $30. I have been using it for many months now and am very satified with it.


Cynthia


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andgarden* /forum/post/17168458
> 
> 
> TWC has been giving out the 8700L for at least a year (when I started service with them). I doubt if you'll find anything else from them.
> 
> 
> I would pose an alternate question to the board: has anyone discovered a universal remote that has acceptable A B C D button analogs?



Logitech makes an Xbox 360-edition Harmony remote that includes colored A-B-X-Y buttons, which could easily be remapped for A-B-C-D. About 85 bucks on Amazon.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Woland* /forum/post/17168365
> 
> 
> When my 3-year old remote died, I swapped it for a new one at the 23rd street location in Manhattan. I didn't look carefully at it and when I got home I discovered that it wasn't the UR5-8400, which I think is pretty nice, but the UR5U-8800L. The UR5U-8800L is terribly designed, with smaller buttons, many of which have the same shape. You can see it here: http://www.universalremote.com/produ....php?model=123 .
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if they're still giving out the UR5-8400 at 23rd Street in Manhattan and if I can request that older model?



i have an 8700 and 8800 they are the same except the arrow keys are slightly different on the 8700. I prefer the 8800 but I think I got that a while ago


----------



## LL3HD

Anyone watching the Giants game, experiencing the horrible stuttering effect on the main camera? This is intolerable.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1163878


----------



## adrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/17172682
> 
> 
> Anyone watching the Giants game, experiencing the horrible stuttering effect on the main camera? This is intolerable.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1163878



No, but I'm watching OTA. I'll switch over to TWC and see if I notice it.


----------



## carl2680




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/17172682
> 
> 
> Anyone watching the Giants game, experiencing the horrible stuttering effect on the main camera? This is intolerable.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1163878



That stuttering effect has been going on for the last 2 months at least. It has been on the MLB saturday games. All the cable systems across the country are experiencing that problem.


----------



## adrman

It's there. Going back to OTA.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/17172788
> 
> 
> That stuttering effect has been going on for the last 2 months at least. It has been on the MLB saturday games. All the cable systems across the country are experiencing that problem.



Yeah, I know, I've posted about it here (and on the national thread) but haven't seen any complaints here.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adrman* /forum/post/17172824
> 
> 
> It's there. Going back to OTA.



Yeah, I've got to hook that thing up.










Thanks for the replies guys, enjoy the game.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adrman* /forum/post/17172824
> 
> 
> It's there. Going back to OTA.




How's the PQ for the half time show OTA? It looks like SD on TW.


----------



## rgrossman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Digiti* /forum/post/17167889
> 
> 
> Every time I call customer service I get a different story concerning these channels. Some say it is not part of the HDXTRA package others say I will have to exchange my SA8300HD box for a newer version to receive them.



I have the new Sammy and HDXTRA and I do NOT get those channels.


----------



## Gooddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/17172682
> 
> 
> Anyone watching the Giants game, experiencing the horrible stuttering effect on the main camera? This is intolerable.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1163878



Yes I seen it. It only happened on the main overhead robot camera, must have had a problem withit I guess. All the other games yesterday including the Yanks were fine on my end.


----------



## adrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/17172957
> 
> 
> How's the PQ for the half time show OTA? It looks like SD on TW.



Didn't see it as I used half time to head into the kitchen and take care of some dinner prep (as well as pour another whisky).







At the risk of thread drift, definitely get your ota hooked up if it's feasible. I'm amazed at the picture I get with a $11 rabbit ear antenna.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/17172682
> 
> 
> Anyone watching the Giants game, experiencing the horrible stuttering effect on the main camera? This is intolerable.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1163878



I had 4:3 SD until the opening kick-off, a couple of stutters at the beginning of the game that got me nervous, but the rest of the game was OK. Night (only when there's something I'd watch of course!) seems to bering on the typical glitch-fest.


----------



## chopsueychris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Woland* /forum/post/17168365
> 
> 
> When my 3-year old remote died, I swapped it for a new one at the 23rd street location in Manhattan. I didn't look carefully at it and when I got home I discovered that it wasn't the UR5-8400, which I think is pretty nice, but the UR5U-8800L. The UR5U-8800L is terribly designed, with smaller buttons, many of which have the same shape. You can see it here: http://www.universalremote.com/produ....php?model=123 .
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if they're still giving out the UR5-8400 at 23rd Street in Manhattan and if I can request that older model?



I got the 8800 from TWC at Queens Center Mall about 3 years ago when I switched to a TWC DVR.

Yeah it sucks, atleast the backlight works well for when you're in a dark room.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17147043
> 
> 
> So I'd like to do a survey... specifically for MDNed 8300HD users. While watching TV, press and hold SEL on the remote... until you see a new icon light on the 8300HDs display... that's the "Mail" icon. Press the down arrow on the directional controls on the remote. You will see a bunch of white text overlay your picture. This is the extended diagnostics. Pat attention to the legend on the bottom, it tells you how to change pages and how to get out of this mode.
> 
> 
> Go to PAGE 5. In the middle, you will see a "Power level:" and below it a "SNR:." Tune around to half to a dozen channels... pay attention to 705 and 716, 717, 718. Try a few premiums if you subscribe. Get a general idea of where they are falling and post here. Make sure to list your neighborhood so we have an idea of where the numbers are being drawn from. Even if you happen to be in the same head end I am in.
> 
> 
> Like I said, I run -12 to -7 with little discernible pattern... although I did notice the primary premium channel ran -10 and the sub channels -7... something about that doesn't make sense to me. In general, my SNR ran 36, 35, 34.
> 
> 
> Thanks...



I finally checked the numbers. Mine are similar-- 35--36--37.


For some reason I was having difficulty getting the screen to pop up. I think I wasn't holding the select button long enough. I only recall the SN numbers.







I'll try and do a more thorough check tonight.


----------



## Meteor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/17172957
> 
> 
> How's the PQ for the half time show OTA? It looks like SD on TW.



i didn't watch the game yesterday but FOX has been doing the HT show on 480i widescreen for years upconverted to 720p. I guess they haven't upgrade their studio yet.


I just found this: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1064194


----------



## peterlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Woland* /forum/post/17168365
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if they're still giving out the UR5-8400 at 23rd Street in Manhattan and if I can request that older model?



The newer remote is the only one they give out now but people are constantly bringing in their old cable boxes with their old style remotes. The remotes are thrown into a box behind the desk and you can ask one of the reps to look for an older remote. That's what I did. There's no guarantee an old remote will be there but they will give one to you if you ask politely. The rep was a little reluctant at first - he said the remote hasn't been tested, it could be defective - but when I said I'd take the risk, the rep said OK and gave me an old remote that had just been returned by the previous customer.


----------



## heinriph




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Woland* /forum/post/17168365
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if they're still giving out the UR5-8400 at 23rd Street in Manhattan and if I can request that older model?



If you get really desperate, you can get a slightly used one on eBay for $10. I just might pull the trigger on one, I hate the new remotes with a passion.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Woland* /forum/post/17168365
> 
> 
> When my 3-year old remote died, I swapped it for a new one at the 23rd street location in Manhattan. I didn't look carefully at it and when I got home I discovered that it wasn't the UR5-8400, which I think is pretty nice, but the UR5U-8800L. The UR5U-8800L is terribly designed, with smaller buttons, many of which have the same shape. You can see it here: http://www.universalremote.com/produ....php?model=123 .
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if they're still giving out the UR5-8400 at 23rd Street in Manhattan and if I can request that older model?



Keep your old remote if you get a new one, they don't care if you give it back at least they never gave me any trouble. Just say you lost it or something if they even ask. I only have 1 box and like 3 remotes lol but all 8700 and 8800's


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/17176293
> 
> 
> I finally checked the numbers. Mine are similar-- 35--36--37.
> 
> 
> For some reason I was having difficulty getting the screen to pop up. I think I wasn't holding the select button long enough. I only recall the SN numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try and do a more thorough check tonight.



Ah, thanks Larry. What I find is holding SEL until you see a new item (mail) light up on the display on the 8300HD always works as long as one is a tad patient... then press the down arrow. Sometimes it seems to need another press of the down button.


It seems really clear at this point that "my MDN" simply does not operate like it seems to for numerous others, although why kinda mystifies me. I now WANT a 3090 because I want the 320 field upgrade I seemingly can do. BUIT if I'm very out of spec on signal strength, I need to go another way...


I seem to run -12 to -7.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Anyone know the "state" of 3090s at 23rd street currently? At some point I want such a box, and only the 3090, I'd be upset if I trundled my HD down there to find no 3090s are available... it SHOULD be a simple thing to be able to call them and find out what's up, but I have yet to hear about someone actually getting the 23rd st. phone number!


----------



## alleg23

re the 8800 remote, it is so much bigger than the older remote. ialso, the video input doesnt work, at least not for my sony tv. i had to re-map one of the "m" to do it.



> Quote:
> Anyone know the "state" of 3090s at 23rd street currently? At some point I want such a box, and only the 3090, I'd be upset if I trundled my HD down there to find no 3090s are available... it SHOULD be a simple thing to be able to call them and find out what's up, but I have yet to hear about someone actually getting the 23rd st. phone number!



the 3090s are the sammy dvrs? i want to swap one in, but im in brooklyn. so the same question as above, but for brooklyn. or, can i get it in manhattan?


thanls.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17183129
> 
> 
> It seems really clear at this point that "my MDN" simply does not operate like it seems to for numerous others, although why kinda mystifies me. I now WANT a 3090 because I want the 320 field upgrade I seemingly can do. BUIT if I'm very out of spec on signal strength, I need to go another way...
> 
> 
> I seem to run -12 to -7.



Seems like you need a visit from Mr. Cable Repair man to examine your signal strength. If it's something localized to your neighborhood but not specific to your building then they'll escalate it; but it has to start with a person coming to your apt. to examine the wiring and signal strength. Believe it or not, about 5-6 years ago a huge problem I was having came from a rusty screw-connector on a cable connection within my apt. -- they snipped the end off, put a new connector on, and like magic my problems went away.


Yes, you can do the drive swap. Or you can run an external drive on MDN which seems to work flawlessly (at least for now).


----------



## alleg23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alleg23* /forum/post/17183839
> 
> 
> re the 8800 remote, it is so much bigger than the older remote. ialso, the video input doesnt work, at least not for my sony tv. i had to re-map one of the "m" to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 3090s are the sammy dvrs? i want to swap one in, but im in brooklyn. so the same question as above, but for brooklyn. or, can i get it in manhattan?
> 
> 
> thanls.




i called twc (yeah I know), and they said I can pick up a 3090 at either place. Broadband reports poster says they are at 23rd. I will probably go in the morning to see if I can get one from 23rd. And hopefully it works in brooklyn.


----------



## Berk32

SDV coming to TWC NYC?

http://www.broadcastingcable.com/art..._Expansion.php


----------



## hdtvfan2005

I think it's a big possibility. I wonder if they'll save bandwidth since NYC is quite diverse.


----------



## John Mason

Oh no, SDV's coming! Maybe they'll squelch Urdu, Bangladesh. etc., etc. channels (unless tuned) and devote saved bandwidth to FIOS-quality SD/HD. A shame if that happens, though. Prefer the global brotherhood aspect of rarely watched channels actually present 24/7 on the cable system. -- John


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/17184548
> 
> 
> Seems like you need a visit from Mr. Cable Repair man to examine your signal strength. If it's something localized to your neighborhood but not specific to your building then they'll escalate it; but it has to start with a person coming to your apt. to examine the wiring and signal strength. Believe it or not, about 5-6 years ago a huge problem I was having came from a rusty screw-connector on a cable connection within my apt. -- they snipped the end off, put a new connector on, and like magic my problems went away.
> 
> 
> Yes, you can do the drive swap. Or you can run an external drive on MDN which seems to work flawlessly (at least for now).



I should be getting good signal strength, it was a year ago a tech was by to bring a new modem so I could do TWC phone and I asked him about that... he said I had really good strength. BUT, that was measured right where the line came in, after a splitter with one line going to the modem right by my computer. I didn't think to ask him to check it by my TV, or the issue may have been discovered a lot earlier.


An off the cuff remark in the Navigator thread got a response that has HUGELY solved that issue! I had split the line right before my DVR with one line going directly into the TV. The aim was to be able to record 2 shows and watch a third (local channel obviously). BUT my TV doesn't do QAM, so it was variable quality SD from that input... so I pretty much never actually used it. Specs on the splitter were OK (up to 2GHz).


Ditched the splitter and went to -2 to +2 range! HUGE jump. AND all the skippage/glitchage seemed to vanish... last night was the first time in YEARS I had not one glitch!


AND it looks like I COULD gain some more if I replace a roughly 30 year old wire run from inside my front door all the way into the bedroom. It's probably close to 60 feet long and goers through 2 brick and plaster walls (pre-war baby), so it would be a pain.


I'm not so sure that MDN may lose it's external HDD ability at some point. AND it is a very old box, I think I've had it 4-5 years or so. Any hardware failure and I'm doing ODN, so any drive would be wasted (already have way too many additional drives on the computer anyway).


Pretty sure I do NOT want a HDC and the 3090 is doing a siren song because it seems I can at, least up the internal to a 320. I am already very used to a "strategy" to deal with limited drive space that has become almost ingrained, so even doubling the capacity should be more than sufficient.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdtvfan2005* /forum/post/17188342
> 
> 
> I think it's a big possibility. I wonder if they'll save bandwidth since NYC is quite diverse.



We have 116 with no SDV. Berk knows exact numbers, but I think we still have some more space. No to mention another 30 analogs that can hold another 90. PLUS I don't think a lot more than 120-130 HD channels even exist.


One thing I think of is IF they use SDV here, it's possible they can go from 3 per QAM to 2 per QAM.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17189250
> 
> 
> We have 116 with no SDV. Berk knows exact numbers, but I think we still have some more space. No to mention another 30 analogs that can hold another 90. PLUS I don't think a lot more than 120-130 HD channels even exist.
> 
> 
> One thing I think of is IF they use SDV here, it's possible they can go from 3 per QAM to 2 per QAM.



It will also allow them to improve HD on demand (and startover) services. Increased HD PPV Ondemand is probably their primary goal.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/17189332
> 
> 
> It will also allow them to improve HD on demand (and startover) services. Increased HD PPV Ondemand is probably their primary goal.



Someone else also suggested DOCSIS 3.0... which should allow them to get at least closer to what FiOS is currently deploying.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17189636
> 
> 
> Someone else also suggested DOCSIS 3.0... which should allow them to get at least closer to what FiOS is currently deploying.



i didn't think this was required for DIOCSIS 3.0 - but it would obviously be great if we got that as a result


----------



## AndyHDTV

the 30 or so analog channels they still have cant be removed till 2012 i think.

and we are gonna run out of space in the mean time.


I only hope they can start having 2 hd channels on a qam instead of 3 for the sake of picture quality.


----------



## chopsueychris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/17190274
> 
> 
> 
> I only hope they can start having 2 hd channels on a qam instead of 3 for the sake of picture quality.



TWC in no way shape or form be willing to throw out upto a potential 30% of channels they can air in hd on a single qam if it means their bottom lines will be that much greater.

TWC has never cared and never will care about the quality of their product. It's ALL about bottom lines for them which is why we all complain for years, file complaints about bugging sound and drop outs and it falls of deaf ears and letters from execs "feeling your pain".

TWC sees their bottom lines falling with consumers do they go and start trying to introduce pay per bandwidth plans slowly down south, so they can cash in on people who's increasing bandwidth consumption each day, plus considering the statistics on how many households are watching more and more tv shows online, the increase in usage charges from TWC are just another method to double dip on consumers or atleast recoup some of their losses off tv package subscriptions.


----------



## carl2680




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chopsueychris* /forum/post/17191538
> 
> 
> TWC in no way shape or form be willing to throw out upto a potential 30% of channels they can air in hd on a single qam if it means their bottom lines will be that much greater.
> 
> TWC has never cared and never will care about the quality of their product. It's ALL about bottom lines for them which is why we all complain for years, file complaints about bugging sound and drop outs and it falls of deaf ears and letters from execs "feeling your pain".
> 
> TWC sees their bottom lines falling with consumers do they go and start trying to introduce pay per bandwidth plans slowly down south, so they can cash in on people who's increasing bandwidth consumption each day, plus considering the statistics on how many households are watching more and more tv shows online, the increase in usage charges from TWC are just another method to double dip on consumers or atleast recoup some of their losses off tv package subscriptions.




These are not the old days where customers were ignored due to the crap of product that they offer. They better start caring about the picture quality of the HD channels. When SDV arrives they shouldput 2 HD channels per quam like the locals so we can end the whole picture quality issue. I know some folks will say well Verizon hasn't done a lot expanding FIOS, but it will eventually and when at least 50% of the city get wired they will put a big hurt on TWC. Sure TWC executives are smiling now due to the fact that Verizon hasn't made a mark, but when the time arrive their product will blow TWC away.


----------



## carl2680




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/17190274
> 
> 
> the 30 or so analog channels they still have cant be removed till 2012 i think.
> 
> and we are gonna run out of space in the mean time.
> 
> 
> I only hope they can start having 2 hd channels on a qam instead of 3 for the sake of picture quality.



Only the locals like NBC,CBS,ABC, FOX5, PIX11, My9, Univision 41, Telemundo, and maybe NY1 can't be remove until 2012. The rest of channels can be removed anytime including food network which doesn't have any business to be an analog channel anymore.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/17192854
> 
> 
> Only the locals like NBC,CBS,ABC, FOX5, PIX11, My9, Univision 41, Telemundo, and maybe NY1 can't be remove until 2012. The rest of channels can be removed anytime including food network which doesn't have any business to be an analog channel anymore.



food network and tv guide probably can be - but the rest are local public access.


----------



## d3193

On Tuesday night (when I was watching a movie on TCM HD) my STB shut off and rebooted itself 3 times (a 10+ minutes process - I missed a lot of the movie). This has never happened to me before.

Has anyone else experienced this?


When I called TWC and finally got someone to talk to, I was told to replace the box. As I've got tons of stuff on the DVR I decided to delay the box exchange and started watching some of the recorded shows last night. No box reboots all evening. Very weird.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/17192683
> 
> 
> These are not the old days where customers were ignored due to the crap of product that they offer. They better start caring about the picture quality of the HD channels. When SDV arrives they shouldput 2 HD channels per quam like the locals so we can end the whole picture quality issue. I know some folks will say well Verizon hasn't done a lot expanding FIOS, but it will eventually and when at least 50% of the city get wired they will put a big hurt on TWC. Sure TWC executives are smiling now due to the fact that Verizon hasn't made a mark, but when the time arrive their product will blow TWC away.



Oh I REALLY think the FiOS effect certainly is being felt at TWC... last fall I managed to get a 99/triple play and just in the past week a pal got it for 89. Unfortunately, it also seems pretty clear Verizon's deployment plan is being kinda set back. From a good contact inside Verizon, my nabe was supposed to be ready in August... but it's now looking like they could not even make the end of the year (based on street permits to install the "trunk" lines).


I'm sure the deals with TWC will gradually get better the more Verizon lays fiber... BUT I also think the 50% is a lot farther out than what we may want!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *d3193* /forum/post/17196048
> 
> 
> On Tuesday night (when I was watching a movie on TCM HD) my STB shut off and rebooted itself 3 times (a 10+ minutes process - I missed a lot of the movie). This has never happened to me before.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this?
> 
> 
> When I called TWC and finally got someone to talk to, I was told to replace the box. As I've got tons of stuff on the DVR I decided to delay the box exchange and started watching some of the recorded shows last night. No box reboots all evening. Very weird.



I've got scant evidence, but last fall when I had a tech (to deliver a different "modem" for phone service) check signal levels, they were very good. My mistake was that was measured where the lines comes into my apartment. Long story, but by removing a supposedly good splitter right by my TV, my signal levels jumped by 5-10 dBmV.


Prior I had several spontaneous reboots in the first week of being 'gatored. AND have been plagued with glitches and dropouts. 2 nights now and I have yet to see a single glitch.


Look at a bunch of channels signal strengths... at least for Man North, they should be in the -2 to +2 range at least. Can't say about the reboots, but those levels sure as hell solved the glitching. AND I still have another possible move, the cable run from ingress to my TV is probably 30 years old... and it's POSSIBLE I could gain some more if I replaced that with some fresh cooper.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17196287
> 
> 
> Oh I REALLY think the FiOS effect certainly is being felt at TWC... last fall I managed to get a 99/triple play and just in the past week a pal got it for 89. Unfortunately, it also seems pretty clear Verizon's deployment plan is being kinda set back. From a good contact inside Verizon, my nabe was supposed to be ready in August... but it's now looking like they could not even make the end of the year (based on street permits to install the "trunk" lines).
> 
> 
> I'm sure the deals with TWC will gradually get better the more Verizon lays fiber... BUT I also think the 50% is a lot farther out than what we may want!



If anyone wants to see where Verizon has Street/Sidewalk permits:

http://a841-dotweb01.nyc.gov/permit/...SearchForm.asp 


and select "Verizon New York Inc" under Permittee Name


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/17196760
> 
> 
> If anyone wants to see where Verizon has Street/Sidewalk permits:
> 
> http://a841-dotweb01.nyc.gov/permit/...SearchForm.asp
> 
> 
> and select "Verizon New York Inc" under Permittee Name



I think it's more complex than that... pretty sure it Empire City Subway that is laying fiber. I'm going to ask this guy over in the Verizon thread what terms he uses, he seems able to spot the information we'd want...


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17196907
> 
> 
> I think it's more complex than that... pretty sure it Empire City Subway that is laying fiber. I'm going to ask this guy over in the Verizon thread what terms he uses, he seems able to spot the information we'd want...



It's never as simple as it seems - especially with the NYC.gov website


If you know the names of the subcontractors - then you can use those names as well...


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17196907
> 
> 
> I think it's more complex than that... pretty sure it Empire City Subway that is laying fiber. I'm going to ask this guy over in the Verizon thread what terms he uses, he seems able to spot the information we'd want...



Empire might running conduit but Verizon is running the fiber. I saw them working on 18th street with the trucks.


----------



## Berk32

Recorded Fringe tonight - ended up in 3 pieces (probably my first time recording FOX since May)


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/17200318
> 
> 
> Recorded Fringe tonight - ended up in 3 pieces (probably my first time recording FOX since May)



I had recorded it... checking... yeah, it looks to be complete in a single recording.


Maybe MDN vs ODN??


Damn, I've been kinda wanting to swap my 8300HD/MDN for a 3090... but now that my skippage problem seems to be gone, I see issues with 3090/ODN cropping up that make me re-think. Yeah, I probably do overthink this a tad much...


----------



## andgarden

FWIW, my HDC has been screwing up recordings for weeks. The most common symptom is to either only catch the first 7 minutes of a show or leave off the last 7.


Personally, I think the problem is that Navigator is crap.


----------



## JeffMoney

Manhattan, Brooklyn/Queens and Mount Vernon


September 18, 2009




From time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned:


On or about October 1, 2009, we will launch two sports overflow channels on ch. 197 and ch. 198.




On or about October 21, 2009, we will move Planet Green HD from 768 to 698 and launch WFUT HD (Telefutura) on ch. 768. We will also launch WXTV HD (Univision) on ch. 741 in Manhattan, Brooklyn and Queens and on ch. 716 in Mount Vernon.


What the heck are the sports overflow channels?


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/17203155
> 
> 
> Manhattan, Brooklyn/Queens and Mount Vernon
> 
> 
> September 18, 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned:
> 
> 
> On or about October 1, 2009, we will launch two sports overflow channels on ch. 197 and ch. 198.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On or about October 21, 2009, we will move Planet Green HD from 768 to 698 and launch WFUT HD (Telefutura) on ch. 768. We will also launch WXTV HD (Univision) on ch. 741 in Manhattan, Brooklyn and Queens and on ch. 716 in Mount Vernon.
> 
> 
> What the heck are the sports overflow channels?



yawn


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/17203155
> 
> 
> What the heck are the sports overflow channels?



MSG2, MSG+2

when Knicks/Rangers/Devils/Islanders play at the same time.
http://www.msg.com/overflow/ 


Up until now TWC placed those games on chs 51 or 60 - they finally figured out that there was no reason to do that.


They also haven't been broadcast in HD , so there hasn't been a need for an HD channel. I don't know if Cablevision is planning on starting them in HD this year - so we'll have to wait and see on that...


EDIT - well there was sort-of a reason to use 51 up until recently - 51 (TV Guide) is also an analog channel (only one we get on our digital boxes that is analog) - so it was easier for them to use 1 channel on both systems for the overflow games (this also probably explains why the channel has been left in its analog form on our boxes all this time)


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/17203280
> 
> 
> yawn



Speaking of which, can there be any more real HD channels we don't get?


Oh, wait, to the BerkList... ah:


Chiller

Nickelodean

Spike

Lifetime


Spike will probably be 4:3 stretched syndicated, Chiller & Lifetime may have about 1-2 movies/year of interest, but mostly bleh.


Sundance may be interesting, but I can't really think of anything I'd pine for. Anyone else?


I wish they take the money and hire some programmers with more than 6 months of experience...


----------



## Digiti

I finally got the "start over" feature on my SA8300HD DVR with MDN 2.4.1 today by calling customer service today. They now have a means to initiate it on their end. This is after 5 calls over the last two months.

Now I have to get Channel 471 BigTenOD to work as a part of my HDXTRA package. There is no consensus as to it being part of that package though.


----------



## andgarden

The Viacom channels (incl. Comedy Central).


----------



## JR_in_NYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/17203155
> 
> 
> On or about October 21, 2009, we will move Planet Green HD from 768 to 698 and launch WFUT HD (Telefutura) on ch. 768. We will also launch WXTV HD (Univision) on ch. 741 in Manhattan, Brooklyn and Queens and on ch. 716 in Mount Vernon.



Now if Univision/Telemundo can get their act together and broadcast some fútbol (soccer) games in HD!! I hope this means that next June (World Cup 2010) will be in full HD.


Since I understand Spanish, I prefer to watch the games in Spanish. Way more excitement in the way the games are called. ESPN ends up using English announcers which put me to sleep.


----------



## timewaster

will we ever get MTV HD?

would be nice to see the VMA in HD.


----------



## chopsueychris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17203612
> 
> 
> Speaking of which, can there be any more real HD channels we don't get?
> 
> 
> Oh, wait, to the BerkList... ah:
> 
> 
> Chiller
> 
> Nickelodean
> 
> Spike
> 
> Lifetime
> 
> 
> Spike will probably be 4:3 stretched syndicated, Chiller & Lifetime may have about 1-2 movies/year of interest, but mostly bleh.
> 
> 
> Sundance may be interesting, but I can't really think of anything I'd pine for. Anyone else?
> 
> 
> I wish they take the money and hire some programmers with more than 6 months of experience...



The "real HD" claims confuse me too.

However speaking from visual experience on Fios... Lifetime HD. is native 16x9,doesn't "look" upconverted like some of the travel channel or Animal Planet shows, although I think it's an upconvert from their end not the provider, since their regular primetime events are in HD.


Lifetime away from their horrid movie selections, they have Project Runway now and some apparently decent tv shows/sitcoms coming out this fall.

Also, how the hell is it we get Lifetime Movies HD, but not Lifetime HD on TWC? just retardedness.


Comedy Central airs their shows/events that re native HD in HD. The old comedy specials, south park etc are shown with black bars on the side.


On CCentral Ive seen the Joan Rivers roast as well as a few late night comedy routines that were broadcast in HD and it didn't like a screwy fake upconvert.


Spike TV, their primetime shows too are in HD, broadcast that way as well. Just like with CCent. their nonHD content isn't stretched.

The UFC highlight shows pre '08 are SD, but everything produce in '09, live, TUF, or highlight shows are all produced/broadcasted in HD.


To be honest, I think I also said it when I first saw Fios with my eyes, even their SD broadcasts seem to have little to no artifacting/compression suffering and at the time I would have said their SD channels looked better than some TWC HD feeds. While I don't notice as much artifacting with TWC hd channels nowadays, Fios has the better picture and I don't think that switched digital video is the holy grail TWC is hoping it will be.


----------



## chopsueychris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timewaster* /forum/post/17204887
> 
> 
> will we ever get MTV HD?
> 
> would be nice to see the VMA in HD.



heh. TWC not having the Viacom channels is a big gripe for me as I ranted above. My sister in the bronx with CV got to see the event in HD.


Our best bet is for a rebroadcast on Palladia for the vma's in HD.

Atleast we aren't missing anything on VH1 in hd as all their trash tv shows are all filmed in SD, except for 1 of them.


----------



## Berk32

Use this page to see what's out there that we don't have.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1058081 


(It's basically just the Viacom channels, Lifetime, and NBATV)


----------



## BkDude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andgarden* /forum/post/17202930
> 
> 
> FWIW, my HDC has been screwing up recordings for weeks. The most common symptom is to either only catch the first 7 minutes of a show or leave off the last 7.
> 
> 
> Personally, I think the problem is that Navigator is crap.



This would happen on my pre-navigatored HD, which died, and continues to happen on my navigatored HDC. I actually saw this happen last week. I was recording 2 shows at the same time and was watching 1 of those shows in real time. The video froze and the recording light went off. I hit channel down and then channel up to go back and the video was fine. Of course the crappy box didn't resume recording either show.


I really wish I could count on my DVR to actually do what it's supposed to do.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chopsueychris* /forum/post/17204949
> 
> 
> Fios has the better picture and I don't think that switched digital video is the holy grail TWC is hoping it will be.



Far as I know, TWC never, ever gives any reasons for some of the things it does (and even if they did, I wold never jump to the conclusion it's true). So in the case of SDV, we can ONLY make informed guesses as to what is really going on. I mused about 2 per QAM because I would like for thtat to happen, but when someone suggested DCOSIS 3, that made more sense from TWCs perspective.


Personally, I'd rather a good jump in IP than 2 per QAM, I think I would get more satisfaction. Then again, it could turn out that the only way they USE DOCSIS 3 is to get folks paying MORE MONEY. In THAT case, I'd prefer 2 per QAM.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/17205426
> 
> 
> Use this page to see what's out there that we don't have.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1058081
> 
> 
> (It's basically just the Viacom channels, Lifetime, and NBATV)



Damn, I tried to grab that graphic, but it looks like he posted it in multiple chunks...


BTW, followup to my signal strength issue, I finally saw some glitches. watched Fringe and sure enough, TWC still seems incapable of delivery a glitch free FOX HD. BUT I also found the glitching to be a much shorter duration and I lost maybe a word or two, not paragraphs!


----------



## TravKoolBreeze

It's nice to finally get the games on 473-476, but as I suspected before, these channels are not in HD, which is a bummer. Also makes sense that on Berk's Excel sheet, that those channels are in the same QAM as the two WLIW subchannels.


Still no 471 thought.


----------



## gtsgts




> Quote:
> I finally got the "start over" feature on my SA8300HD DVR with MDN 2.4.1 today by calling customer service today. They now have a means to initiate it on their end. This is after 5 calls over the last two months.



Really? I'm gonna give them another call, and hope that they can get mine to work.


----------



## LL3HD

So I got the call todayFIOS is now available to me. I'm in North Flushing. I'm going to jump ship. My only concerns are-


No MSG HD, but nothing really I can do about that except write letters etc. I'll deal with it.


FIOS has _Bad_ DVRthat's all I ever here, which scares me big time since I know how bad the Navigatored DVR is with TW.


My option is Tivo but with added expense. I have no problem shelling out the additional bucks for Tivo, since I'm sure it's worth every penny, from all accounts. However, what happens if Tivo comes out with a new improved model in several months? There are rumors but nothing concrete but what happens? Am I stuck with another bill to upgrade?


So basically, how bad is the FIOS DVR?


Looking forward to any advice. It's a beautiful day today, plenty of great sports to watch, things to do, so I guess the forum is going to be slow.


Maybe I'll repost on the Verizon and Tivo threads too.


TIA


----------



## G1Ravage

I had a feeling FiOS was coming to North Flushing. I'd been seeing Verizon trucks everywhere lately.


I'll pass. I see nothing incredibly beneficial over switching, and I don't want to lose NY1.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/17213422
> 
> 
> So I got the call todayFIOS is now available to me. I'm in North Flushing. I'm going to jump ship.



Do not blame you for a moment! Personally, I very much would NOT mind, but would appreciate you're hanging around this thread for a while. I suspect pretty much everyone would appreciate the process you are about to embark on... and it's details.


Yeah, no Rangers in HD would be a bummer, especially if they are in the hunt. BUT, you'll get HDNet back.


Another thing that is of concern also applies to TWC... the fact that it's totally impossible to really evaluate exactly what it will really cost you. TWc seems far more open to listing pricing, but as we know, MANY savvy folks don't pay the prices listed.


I too share your concerns w/TiVO. Aside from a unit, what happens after the (I think) one year warranty? As we know, issues can come from the hardware/software on the DVR, BUT what TYWC sends can also be a big issue. Seems to me TiVO is keeping it's "direction" as closely guarded as Apple does with it's products... AND it seems they are almost planning on making money for the next year by extracting payments out of others over the patents.


Don't be a stranger Larry!


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Seemed hard to get any info about the current 3090 situation (as in getting one) from folks here... fortunately I ran into a neighbor Sat. who was taking his STB to 23rd to get a DVR. Asked him to make some inquires.


He was told they "are" giving out 3090s, but only "when we have them in stock." There is no phone number to call or ANY way to find out before hand, nor can you "reserve" one. There is NO schedule of when they may be in. They did not have any units, they wouldn't say when they MAY have units so my neighbor left with a HDC.


Yes, nothing is different than what we already know... but there might have been a possibility that might have changed which is why I was asking.


----------



## Gooddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/17188227
> 
> 
> SDV coming to TWC NYC?
> 
> http://www.broadcastingcable.com/art..._Expansion.php



Maybe its coming to my area ?? Its weird as we do not have nearly the amount of HD that NYC has. We were just navagated last month.


Hudson Valley


September 18, 2009




From time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned:


On or about October 1, 2009, we will launch two sports overflow channels on ch. 197 and ch. 198.




On or about October 21, 2009:




We will launch the following new channels and *they cannot be accessed on CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Products purchased at retail without additional two-way capable equipment:* Big Ten 2 on ch. 473, Big Ten 3 on ch. 474, Big Ten 4 on ch. 475, Ecuavisa on ch. 814, Canal 24 (Tve 24) on ch. 853, SET Asia on ch. 561, Telemicro on ch. 810, The Filipino Channel on ch. 594, Tve. Cultural es. on ch. 828 and WAPA America on ch. 806.



*In addition, and at this time, Encore Action (252), Encore Drama (255), Encore Love (253), Encore Mystery (254), and Encore Westerns (256) cannot be accessed on CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Products purchased at retail without additional two-way capable equipment*, and in Newburgh, Middletown, Port Jervis, New Platz, Rosendale, Monticello, Liberty, and Tusten we will launch WXTV HD (Univision) on ch. 719.


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/17213422
> 
> 
> So I got the call todayFIOS is now available to me. I'm in North Flushing. I'm going to jump ship. My only concerns are-
> 
> 
> No MSG HD, but nothing really I can do about that except write letters etc. I'll deal with it.



All I can say to you is that I am jealous and congrats.


I said the same thing about MSG HD, but I would take the hit and return to watching the NY Rangers in SD just to rid myself of TWC for good.


Good luck.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17217106
> 
> 
> Do not blame you for a moment!
> 
> 
> ....totally impossible to really evaluate exactly what it will really cost you. TWc seems far more open to listing pricing, but as we know, MANY savvy folks don't pay the prices listed.
> 
> 
> ...Don't be a stranger Larry!



Yeah, I’ll always be around here, not that easy to get rid of me.










You’re right, regarding Verizon’s pricing, (and even their programming) there’s a big clamp down on info out there. The only way to find things out is on these threads.


Apparently, my neighborhood just became available yesterday and they’re ready to wire me up today.







I’m delaying them to get the facts on the billing. I want to go the TIVO route but parts of Verizon’s incentive are throwing in free multi room DVRs (along with other minor benefits).


I want to jump into Verizon with new TIVO boxes from the get go. I don’t want to have Verizon’s box and then get rid of them and have any billing confusion. And to go that way, I’m dealing with two TIVOs, one with the 1TB drive and one with the 500gb—and two lifetime subscriptions—you’re talking like 1500 bucks. Therefore, I have to deal with that first before locking it up with Verizon.


The thing that is gnawing at me is that this past spring, there was a great sale around Father’s Day for TIVO boxes and subscriptions. Oh well, nothing I could do about missing that train. However, I will not let Verizon pressure me with their bogus perks. “If you don’t sign up today it will run out.” I want to do this right.


The other thing I will be sure to see happen is that Verizon doesn’t use any existing wiring to and in my house. Everything is new or it doesn’t happen. When TW did the wiring for my phones, they used existing wires and just tapped in at the telephone pole. I want all new with Verizon.


Sorry for the OT rant but I’m sure this is of interest to some.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/17219642
> 
> 
> All I can say to you is that I am jealous and congrats.
> 
> 
> I said the same thing about MSG HD, but I would take the hit and return to watching the NY Rangers in SD just to rid myself of TWC for good.
> 
> 
> Good luck.



I'm guessing that MSGHD is in their future but as big a KNICKS fan that I am, it's not a deal breaker.


I first started watching HD programming back in the day when you turned on the new set, there were shows with aerial shots of Italy, programs devoted solely to Azalea bushes, and countless other images that would be laughed at now but were glorious to see and experience. I always come back to the image. HD is all about a beautiful picture. Take that away and it’s boring television.


----------



## JeffMoney

is anyone geting a problem with channel 445 gameHD , my channel is blank now, i know it happen in the past and it was on twc end , so i called about the problem lets see how fast they fix it.. ps you get this channel by having the mlb package..


----------



## hdtvfan2005




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gooddog* /forum/post/17217506
> 
> 
> Maybe its coming to my area ?? Its weird as we do not have nearly the amount of HD that NYC has. We were just navagated last month.
> 
> 
> Hudson Valley
> 
> 
> September 18, 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned:
> 
> 
> On or about October 1, 2009, we will launch two sports overflow channels on ch. 197 and ch. 198.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On or about October 21, 2009:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will launch the following new channels and *they cannot be accessed on CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Products purchased at retail without additional two-way capable equipment:* Big Ten 2 on ch. 473, Big Ten 3 on ch. 474, Big Ten 4 on ch. 475, Ecuavisa on ch. 814, Canal 24 (Tve 24) on ch. 853, SET Asia on ch. 561, Telemicro on ch. 810, The Filipino Channel on ch. 594, Tve. Cultural es. on ch. 828 and WAPA America on ch. 806.
> 
> 
> 
> *In addition, and at this time, Encore Action (252), Encore Drama (255), Encore Love (253), Encore Mystery (254), and Encore Westerns (256) cannot be accessed on CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Products purchased at retail without additional two-way capable equipment*, and in Newburgh, Middletown, Port Jervis, New Platz, Rosendale, Monticello, Liberty, and Tusten we will launch WXTV HD (Univision) on ch. 719.



Cisco STA1520's will be handed out to Windows 7 CableCard PC's, Tivo HD, Series3, HDXL, and Moxi HD-DVR's. The STA1520 is a small box that helps these devices tune SDV channels. It doesn't work on CableCard TV's. Those customers will likely get old HD boxes that have been defeatured to better serve those customers.


----------



## peterlee

Is anyone else having a complete outage with Ch 655 HBO Comedy HD right now? All the other HBO channels are working for me - including the SD channel version 205 - except for 655.


----------



## nyctveng

mets game was on the schedule for game hd so it was probably blacked out being its a local game and show on sny.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/17220031
> 
> 
> is anyone geting a problem with channel 445 gameHD , my channel is blank now, i know it happen in the past and it was on twc end , so i called about the problem lets see how fast they fix it.. ps you get this channel by having the mlb package..


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/17222153
> 
> 
> mets game was on the schedule for game hd so it was probably blacked out being its a local game and show on sny.



It was either that... or... Jack Kervorkian pulled the plug on the feed.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/17219642
> 
> 
> All I can say to you is that I am jealous and congrats.
> 
> 
> I said the same thing about MSG HD, but I would take the hit and return to watching the NY Rangers in SD just to rid myself of TWC for good.
> 
> 
> Good luck.



Ah, but don't discount that you will pick HDNet up!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/17219938
> 
> 
> Sorry for the OT rant but I'm sure this is of interest to some.



Sure as hell not OT to me!


An actual engineer posed some interesting info on old wiring. Installers apparently religiously placed wire staples every 2 feet. Apparently, that CAN cause certain issues that CAN affect one's PQ... not necessarily over everything, but in certain spots. Ah-yup, I sure as hell do have 2 feet spaced staples.


Of course, I have heard of installations being charged for... my guess is Verizon needs to not be charging as they will be in roll out mode for MANY years to come.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

*BIG FYI...* MANY series debuts this week, those of a mind to sample most all of them may have an issue because they just announced both football games this Sunday (Jets/Giants) are being played at the same time (to accommodate Yom Kippur). So you're going to need 4+ hours of HD recording time on Sunday.


----------



## JeffMoney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/17222153
> 
> 
> mets game was on the schedule for game hd so it was probably blacked out being its a local game and show on sny.



no the problem happen before that and if you look now same problem..

445 is still blank..


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/17223976
> 
> 
> no the problem happen before that and if you look now same problem..
> 
> 445 is still blank..



I'll ask the next obvious question...

do you have the MLB Extra Innings Package?


I know I was getting that channel for a while without it - but it was gone once i traded in my box and I no longer have HD Xtra (its possible they accidentally included it in HD xtra in some sections of the city, and now they've realized it)


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17223370
> 
> 
> Ah, but don't discount that you will pick HDNet up!



Yes, this is true too. I miss Inside MMA and all the Dream shows out of Japan.


----------



## JeffMoney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/17224380
> 
> 
> I'll ask the next obvious question...
> 
> do you have the MLB Extra Innings Package?
> 
> 
> I know I was getting that channel for a while without it - but it was gone once i traded in my box and I no longer have HD Xtra (its possible they accidentally included it in HD xtra in some sections of the city, and now they've realized it)



yes i get the package..and i was getting this channel since the start of the season its a tech problem on twc end , it happen before


----------



## Benz63amg

Anyone know when FIOS will be finally available here in REGO PARK/FOREST HILLS area?







i want to get rid of TWC .


----------



## carl2680




lamonsasa said:


> Anyone know when FIOS will be finally available here in REGO PARK/FOREST HILLS area?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i want to get rid of TWC .[/QU
> 
> 
> by the end of 2010 and early 2011.


----------



## Berk32

Lo Mejor on demand launched - its not HD (as far as i can tell) - its just Univision on demand - guess its the free alternative to ch 800... but its still not HD, and they really shouldn't be putting any non-HD in the 700s....



still waiting for them to finally drop ch 60 HSN from analog (and shift QVC from 69 to 60)... its been promised for today.. after being promised a long long time ago...


----------



## Berk32

We also got a 2nd HD PPV channel (ch 351) - anyone notice it before?


----------



## chopsueychris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/17228881
> 
> 
> We also got a 2nd HD PPV channel (ch 351) - anyone notice it before?



It was added I believe Friday night in preparation for the Mayweather/Marquez blowout as well as the UFC 104 ppv airing at the same time and ofcourse TWC jumped on the chance to get to rip us off for 55 for the UFC or 70 for the Mayweather fight in HD.



As for the person who said they got the call for Fios in North FLushing but was hesitant about the negative reviews of the DVR. It isn't perhaps as responsive or fast as TWC's but never once has my Fiancee complained that a show she or I dvr'd didn't record with no explanation as to why. The software, plays, records, sometimes gets buggy when you rush the fast forward,well that happens on the boxes that use the multiroom dvr software, and you can set things to record upto 2 weeks in advance since you don't have to wait 30-45 seconds for each day past a 6th day to load up on a guide and then hope the dvr remembers it as has happened to me with the twc dvr. Unfortunately for us all not every DVR can be tivo-esq.


I'd call TWC and threaten to move to Fios and see what they offer up... after you get a quote from fios.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chopsueychris* /forum/post/17229056
> 
> 
> It was added I believe Friday night in preparation for the Mayweather/Marquez blowout as well as the UFC 104 ppv airing at the same time and ofcourse TWC jumped on the chance to get to rip us off for 55 for the UFC or 70 for the Mayweather fight in HD.
> 
> 
> 
> As for the person who said they got the call for Fios in North FLushing but was hesitant about the negative reviews of the DVR. It isn't perhaps as responsive or fast as TWC's but never once has my Fiancee complained that a show she or I dvr'd didn't record with no explanation as to why. The software, plays, records, sometimes gets buggy when you rush the fast forward,well that happens on the boxes that use the multiroom dvr software, and you can set things to record upto 2 weeks in advance since you don't have to wait 30-45 seconds for each day past a 6th day to load up on a guide and then hope the dvr remembers it as has happened to me with the twc dvr. Unfortunately for us all not every DVR can be tivo-esq.
> 
> 
> I'd call TWC and threaten to move to Fios and see what they offer up... after you get a quote from fios.



Appreciate the info Chris. I'm going to set it up today (with FIOS) and go with their boxes. I really would rather go the TIVO route but that means laying out $1500 and then who knows what they will offer in several months. I could always get TIVO later on.


The main concern is improving the picture quality. That comes before anythingprice, dvr, programming.


I just don't want to get into a billing nightmare with Verizon when I eventually dump their boxes and go with the TIVOs. Kind of like what I went through recently with TW when they told me if I dropped their phone, it would cost more per month.


----------



## lrf3

2 years ago I had cable set up in my Brooklyn apt. The HDMI on the cable box kept on throwing errors and never worked. I hated having to use the low quality video component cables. Also, the signal was low and there were a lot of cut outs. I was fed up and I returned the cable box. I have relied on OTA HD antenna for the past 2 years but my wife has been complaining because of the unreliability of the antenna. Here are a few questions -


1. Have the cable boxes improved to the point that I don't have to worry about any HDMI issues?


2. Which cable boxes are the best and most reliable? I don't want DVR... I noticed that everyone seems to have the 8300 - is there non-DVR version of that box?


Does anyone know when FIOS will be available in Park Slope Brooklyn?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lrf3* /forum/post/17230237
> 
> 
> 2 years ago I had cable set up in my Brooklyn apt. The HDMI on the cable box kept on throwing errors and never worked. I hated having to use the low quality video component cables.



I can't answer your specific brooklyn questions - but you are very mistaken about component cables.


The set of 5 component cables are no different than an HDMI cable. Depending on the TV, the picture should essentially be the same (unless you were running the cables over 50 ft or something - the difference between analog and digital in this case is only felt on longer cables...).


Also the HDMI problems many people used to have are a thing of the past. At the time HDMI wasn't even "officially" supported. Now they give out HDMi cables with every box.


And I believe there is only 1 HD non-DVR they give out - the SA4250HD


----------



## lrf3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/17230365
> 
> 
> I can't answer your specific brooklyn questions - but you are very mistaken about component cables.
> 
> 
> The set of 5 component cables are no different than an HDMI cable. Depending on the TV, the picture should essentially be the same (unless you were running the cables over 50 ft or something).



Maybe it was the cable box... the screen had a horrible purplish hue that would not go away with the component cables.


My main concern is with making sure that the HDMI is fully functional with the cable box I get. I will have to pay $40 to get the box installed and I don't want to end up wasting money. My question is more about TWC NY rather than Brooklyn specifically. Just let me know what box you have and if your HDMI works fine. Thank you.


----------



## heinriph




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lrf3* /forum/post/17230237
> 
> 
> I hated having to use the low quality video component cables.



I'm with Berk32 - component should generally be equivalent to HDMI, with very minute differences if any at all (especially on a mediocre source lile cable TV). There's a good discussion at http://forum.ecoustics.com/bbs/messa...79/122868.html .


(you weren't using composite, were you?)


The purplish hue... could be a bad set of cables, I suppose. Also, keep in mind that most (all?) HDTV's will provide separate calibration on the different inputs, and at default settings each will give slightly different results, but I assume you tried calibrating.


The last possibility I'm loath to bring up, since it proves I'm an idiot. I was close to returning a 32" LCD because the colors on the component input were way off ... it was beyond bad, like there was no magenta in the image at all. Damned defective crap... I assumed the magenta connector on either the TV or cable box had gone bad. Too lazy to return the set or swap the box, I just settled for HDMI for a while. A few months ago I tried component again, and it was perfect. Huh? Turns out I had originally mixed the 'red' audio and video cables, with predictable results...


So HDMI is now supported by TWC? I'm surprised they chose to do that - the complexity of the HDMI signaling and handshaking protocols and revision levels make them a nightmare to support.


Whenever I switch to HDMI to de-clutter, I end up bringing back the components a few days later due to some weird little buggy behavior with the HDMI. Component is rock solid.


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> It was added I believe Friday night in preparation for the Mayweather/Marquez blowout as well as the UFC 104 ppv airing at the same time and of course TWC jumped on the chance to get to rip us off for 55 for the UFC or 70 for the Mayweather fight in HD.



Holy Crap!


Do you NYC guys still get a $10 extra surcharge for PPV in HD? When HD first came out, they did that, but several years later, the price is exactly the same in my Wisconsin division. What you pay for the SD-PPV broadcast is exactly what you pay for the HD broadcast. Mayweather-Marquez I think was $50, and I think UFC 103 was $45.


Jack


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lrf3* /forum/post/17230237
> 
> 
> 1. Have the cable boxes improved to the point that I don't have to worry about any HDMI issues?



Berk is correct about using component cables, I'd say decent quality cables with things like good solid connectors may be preferable in the long run. I've been using HDMI for about 4 years, no real issues except I have seen maybe 2 error messages thatr I managed too solve easily.



> Quote:
> 2. Which cable boxes are the best and most reliable? I don't want DVR... I noticed that everyone seems to have the 8300 - is there non-DVR version of that box?



Should not be an issue (they were at one point handing out non DVR Samsung boxes, from what I saw at a relative's apt. they had at least one major bug, you had to hit a couple of buttons to get the info banner to actually go away).


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heinriph* /forum/post/17230658
> 
> 
> Turns out I had originally mixed the 'red' audio and video cables, with predictable results....



Mixing audio & video is a VERY senior moment, BUT one thing can easily trip folks up... the color coding on the plugs vs. the equipment. I have what I think was a component cable from TWC, but it does NOT use the same color coding as my TV or the DVR for that matter. Laying on the floor squeezed into a tight space to make connections CAN lead to two connections being goofed up!


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17232393
> 
> 
> Mixing audio & video is a VERY senior moment, BUT one thing can easily trip folks up... the color coding on the plugs vs. the equipment. I have what I think was a component cable from TWC, but it does NOT use the same color coding as my TV or the DVR for that matter. Laying on the floor squeezed into a tight space to make connections CAN lead to two connections being goofed up!


 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RCA_connector 


The color coding is pretty standard on most equipment...


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lrf3* /forum/post/17230417
> 
> 
> Maybe it was the cable box... the screen had a horrible purplish hue that would not go away with the component cables.
> 
> 
> My main concern is with making sure that the HDMI is fully functional with the cable box I get. I will have to pay $40 to get the box installed and I don't want to end up wasting money. My question is more about TWC NY rather than Brooklyn specifically. Just let me know what box you have and if your HDMI works fine. Thank you.



Hmm sounds like a problem I had a while back with a Sony HD CRT. I had an HDMI to DVI converter. A purple scan line use to sweep across the screen constantly. TWC thought I was crazy I think when I called about it. lol I believe it started with 8300HD, I had a pioneer HD box prior to that and never noticed a problem and it was quite obvious all the sudden. I researched and the problem and found it had to do with HD CRT's vertical scanning range. I had to go into the service menu of the TV and disable something called HDPT or something like that I think, which disabled the TV's internal image processor. It solved the problem but also caused a slight drop in picture quality. I no longer have that TV but I think on component it was ok. I gave that TV to a friend but sadly it finally gave up the ghost about a month ago. Anyone who wants a 200lb broken HDTV let me know I think it is still in his garage lol


----------



## TipsyMcStagger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17183158
> 
> 
> Anyone know the "state" of 3090s at 23rd street currently? At some point I want such a box, and only the 3090, I'd be upset if I trundled my HD down there to find no 3090s are available... it SHOULD be a simple thing to be able to call them and find out what's up, but I have yet to hear about someone actually getting the 23rd st. phone number!



I'm having a new HD flat panel delivered tomorrow (my first HD TV). I just went down to 23rd St with my old Scientific Atlanta box hoping to swap it for the Samsung HD DVR.


All they had was the Scientific Atlanta 8300HD. They said they'd call me when they have the Samsung in stock so I can come down and do an exchange, but I'm not holding my breath.


Tipsy


----------



## chopsueychris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Satch Man* /forum/post/17232303
> 
> 
> Holy Crap!
> 
> 
> Do you NYC guys still get a $10 extra surcharge for PPV in HD? When HD first came out, they did that, but several years later, the price is exactly the same in my Wisconsin division. What you pay for the SD-PPV broadcast is exactly what you pay for the HD broadcast. Mayweather-Marquez I think was $50, and I think UFC 103 was $45.
> 
> 
> Jack



HD ppv's cost extra for us still, I believe it's the same on Fios as well as CV all over the area.

Directv costs extra for HD ppv's as well.


----------



## peterlee

Anyone else noticed an uptick of video or audio glitches - picture freezes or macroblocks for a second or audio drops out for a brief moment - on all channels in the last couple weeks? I've had a single channel go bad in the past but by and large, most of my channels have been problem-free. However, in the last month, video and audio glitches have started to occur on ALL the channels I watch, including on channels that have never had even a single occurrence of a problem. HBO HD, ABC Family HD, Disney HD, Bravo HD, BBC America HD, they all glitch now when they were all previously pristine. And it's not just HD channels; I've seen the problem on standard definition MTV.


The glitches started four or five weeks ago and they occur on average every half hour but sometimes, they're happen every 10-15 minutes. I've had four service calls for the past four consecutive Sundays and they've pretty much done everything. They swapped out the Cablecard, replaced the splitter, replaced the coaxial at every spot in my apartment as well as in the main box in the hallway, and checked my signal strength, which is pretty close to ideal. Still the glitches continue. Anyone else have a similar experience?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TipsyMcStagger* /forum/post/17234420
> 
> 
> I'm having a new HD flat panel delivered tomorrow (my first HD TV). I just went down to 23rd St with my old Scientific Atlanta box hoping to swap it for the Samsung HD DVR.
> 
> 
> All they had was the Scientific Atlanta 8300HD. They said they'd call me when they have the Samsung in stock so I can come down and do an exchange, but I'm not holding my breath.
> 
> 
> Tipsy



I'd be REAL appreciative if you posted back as soon as you got a call.


Doubt it was only 8300HDs, more likely 8300HDC. The HD boxes got Craptigator recently and more and more it's turning out to be utter crap, especially with series recordings.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/17235601
> 
> 
> Anyone else noticed an uptick of video or audio glitches - picture freezes or macroblocks for a second or audio drops out for a brief moment - on all channels in the last couple weeks? I've had a single channel go bad in the past but by and large, most of my channels have been problem-free. However, in the last month, video and audio glitches have started to occur on ALL the channels I watch, including on channels that have never had even a single occurrence of a problem. HBO HD, ABC Family HD, Disney HD, Bravo HD, BBC America HD, they all glitch now when they were all previously pristine. And it's not just HD channels; I've seen the problem on standard definition MTV.
> 
> 
> The glitches started four or five weeks ago and they occur on average every half hour but sometimes, they're happen every 10-15 minutes. I've had four service calls for the past four consecutive Sundays and they've pretty much done everything. They swapped out the Cablecard, replaced the splitter, replaced the coaxial at every spot in my apartment as well as in the main box in the hallway, and checked my signal strength, which is pretty close to ideal. Still the glitches continue. Anyone else have a similar experience?



Oh this is VERY interesting. I had been plagued by this issue for quite a while, but usually from about a half dozen channels. Always felt it was a TWC head end issue rather than my box or it's dearly deparerted Passport software.


Several weeks ago during a discussion I was trying to have about signal strength, it turned out that I had an additional splitter by my TV to support a function that I almost never actually used. It was suggested I try and remove it.... BINGO, my signal strength jumped on the order of 7+ dBmV. Almost all glitches seemed to go away, I think I went 3 consecutive days with nary a glitch. FOX still had them, but they seemed far less in number (3-5 per hour) and of much shorter duration (maybe lose a word or two rather than whole paragraphs).


Since last Sunday I'm seeing that glitching return... and this time not just on the old channels. Saw a bunch of them on a few HBO things I had recorded Sunday nite.


I'm already somewhat livid over being forced out of working perfectly Passport software into the current pile of craptigator so I dare say as soon as FiOS makes it to me, Frak You TWC!


Oh, North or South? Anyone in Man South notice this?


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Yesterday my aunt calls about an audio issue she was having (she's man South). Essentially it was having some separate, second music track playing during a show. Not talking, but essentially 2 different m usic tracks playing. She said it was during her watching Good Wife. She says she never hears it at any other time. I had wwatched that show and did not notice any issues like this.


Sge calls me last night all excited that she isn't "crazy" because she called TWC and they said they WERE having an issue.


So I'm curious, has ANYONE seen any issue like this recently. She pointed to that one show, but said she had experienced it before on CBS in the past few days.


Anyone else???


----------



## timewaster

anyone experiencing crashes with the new mystro software?

I got upgraded about a month ago and it crashed on me about 4 times now.

very annoying.

sometimes i would be FF/RR or browsing thru my playlist then it would reboot on me all of a sudden.

Is this happening to anyone else?


----------



## Gooddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timewaster* /forum/post/17236798
> 
> 
> anyone experiencing crashes with the new mystro software?
> 
> I got upgraded about a month ago and it crashed on me about 4 times now.
> 
> very annoying.
> 
> sometimes i would be FF/RR or browsing thru my playlist then it would reboot on me all of a sudden.
> 
> Is this happening to anyone else?



FF/RR a recorded program occasionally results in my navigated 8300hd switching to a live channel


----------



## Berk32

DOCSIS 3.0 is coming



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Marcus Carr* /forum/post/17237422
> 
> *Time Warner Cable To Announce 'Wideband' Plan For NYC*
> 
> 
> Operator to Detail First Deployment of DOCSIS 3.0 Services
> 
> 
> by Todd Spangler -- Multichannel News, 9/24/2009 10:12:54 AM EDT
> 
> 
> Time Warner Cable will announce details of its first deployment of DOCSIS 3.0 services, in New York City, at a launch event Thursday.
> 
> 
> The services, called Time Warner Cable Wideband Internet and Business Class Wideband Internet, will be introduced at the event at Metropolitan Home's Showtime House showcase penthouse in the city's Tribeca neighborhood. The launch comes as the cable operator fights Verizon's FiOS Internet rollout in the Big Apple.
> 
> 
> More details to follow.
> 
> http://www.multichannel.com/article/...an_For_NYC.php


----------



## d3193




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timewaster* /forum/post/17236798
> 
> 
> anyone experiencing crashes with the new mystro software?
> 
> I got upgraded about a month ago and it crashed on me about 4 times now.
> 
> very annoying.
> 
> sometimes i would be FF/RR or browsing thru my playlist then it would reboot on me all of a sudden.
> 
> Is this happening to anyone else?



I posted about this a week ago. The STB rebooted 3 times during one movie I was watching on TCM-HD. The following night it was OK, then the night after it rebooted again, but just once. The rep I spoke to told me to replace the box. But this is my 3rd box in two months, so I decided to try it a bit longer. So far, no reboots this week.


Hoping that TWC is working on improving the software, but not optimistic. It's certainly not an improvement on what we had before.


SA 8300 HDC; Manhattan South


----------



## timewaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *d3193* /forum/post/17238318
> 
> 
> I posted about this a week ago. The STB rebooted 3 times during one movie I was watching on TCM-HD. The following night it was OK, then the night after it rebooted again, but just once. The rep I spoke to told me to replace the box. But this is my 3rd box in two months, so I decided to try it a bit longer. So far, no reboots this week.
> 
> 
> Hoping that TWC is working on improving the software, but not optimistic. It's certainly not an improvement on what we had before.
> 
> 
> SA 8300 HDC; Manhattan South



my 8300HDC hardly ever rebooted with the old software... only when i got "upgraded" to mystro. It seems unlikely to be a hardware problem.


----------



## Gooddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/17238018
> 
> 
> DOCSIS 3.0 is coming


 http://www.cedmagazine.com/News-TWC-...on-092409.aspx 


Time Warner Cable climbs aboard DOCSIS 3.0 bandwagon

By Mike Robuck

CedMagazine.com - September 24, 2009

Time Warner Cable has joined the ranks of cable operators who have deployed DOCSIS 3.0-enabled data services with the launch today of a business and residential service in New York City.


Residential subscribers can sink their teeth into a 50 Mbps downstream and 5 Mbps upstream wideband service, which is called Time Warner Cable Wideband Internet, for $99.95 per month. By combining the channel bonding capabilities of DOCSIS 3.0 with its fiber-optic network, Time Warner Cable's DOCSIS tier is twice as fast as the company's speediest broadband tier.


Time Warner Cable, the nation's second-largest MSO, competes with Verizon in most of the boroughs of New York City. A spokesman for Time Warner Cable said additional DOCSIS 3.0 markets will be launched next year, but there was no additional information on which markets would be next.


With substantially increased Internet speeds, Time Warner Cable continues to lead the way as the most popular broadband provider in New York City, said Howard Szarfac, Time Warner Cable's executive vice president of the New York Region. Time Warner Cable Wideband Internet gives all home network devices - desktops, laptops, gaming consoles and iPhones - our fastest connection yet. Time Warner Cable Wideband Internet customers can instantly multitask, and when family members are online simultaneously, everyone can get the speed they want at the same time.


Time Warner Cable's Business Class Wideband Internet comes in two flavors: 50 Mbps downstream/5 Mbps upstream and 20 Mbps/2 Mbps. Business Class customers receive five static IP addresses. The 50 Mbps service is priced at $289.95, while the 20 Mbps is $199.95, with both tiers less applicable terms and bundle discounts.


Business Class Wideband Internet provides New York City businesses with faster Internet speeds right now, allowing for more efficiency and increased productivity. Current business customers can easily incorporate this new Internet offering into their existing package, said Ken Fitzpatrick, regional president of commercial services for Time Warner Cable's New York City Region. Business Class Wideband Internet is a critical component to the tailored solutions we provide to businesses, with the benefits of Time Warner Cable's reliable network and 24/7 customer support. We offer unparalleled products and services for businesses of all sizes.


Time Warner Cable said its Wideband Internet and Business Class Wideband Internet services are available starting today in Manhattan (below 79th Street), Staten Island and Queens (Fresh Meadows, Forest Hills and South Flushing). It will be available throughout the company's entire New York City footprint by spring next year.


Time Warner Cable didn't say what vendor's cable modem termination system or cable modems it was using for its first launch, but a spokesman for the company said its DOCSIS 3.0 vendors include Cisco, Arris and SMC Networks.


----------



## peterlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17236490
> 
> 
> Yesterday my aunt calls about an audio issue she was having (she's man South). Essentially it was having some separate, second music track playing during a show. Not talking, but essentially 2 different m usic tracks playing. She said it was during her watching Good Wife. She says she never hears it at any other time. I had wwatched that show and did not notice any issues like this.
> 
> 
> Sge calls me last night all excited that she isn't "crazy" because she called TWC and they said they WERE having an issue.
> 
> 
> So I'm curious, has ANYONE seen any issue like this recently. She pointed to that one show, but said she had experienced it before on CBS in the past few days.
> 
> 
> Anyone else???



Something similar happened on Disney HD several weeks ago during an episode of "Jonas." The primary audio track that recorded the dialogue was disabled but a second track that contained ambient noises was audible. So you heard the sound of doors closing or the like but not what the characters were saying. Very discombobulating to watch.


So no one else other than Riverside Guy and me have noticed an increased number of glitches recently? BTW, I also had a number of glitches on HBO on Sunday night. Both Bored to Death and Curbed Your Enthusiasm had a lot of audio dropouts. I'm in Manhattan South. It's very helpful to figure out that two different people in the same system but in different parts of the city had the same problem at the same time on the same channel. It's strong evidence that, at least for HBO HD on Sunday night, the source of the problems wasn't something local to an apartment but likely system-wide.


----------



## andgarden

Wow, they are way overcharging for DOCSIS 3. This looks less like competition and more like a cash grab in anticipation of a potential sale.


----------



## heinriph




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17236469
> 
> 
> Since last Sunday I'm seeing that glitching return... and this time not just on the old channels. Saw a bunch of them on a few HBO things I had recorded Sunday nite.



My recording of Entourage on the 8300HD has several longish sound drop-outs... very annoying. Didn't check whether they were the same on the HDC in the bedroom...


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/17239214
> 
> 
> So no one else other than Riverside Guy and me have noticed an increased number of glitches recently?



Yeah, it has definitely increased but there probably aren’t any complaints here because many of us are so use to the constant glitches. I tried watching something last week on BBCHD and it was horrible. I rebooted and that seemed to fix the problem- a bit. FOX has its usual major dropouts. I had to watch Hells Kitchen with the sub titles on.


By the way, ever since I was navigatored, I can't reboot by pressing and holding the power switch. I have to unplug, which is a pain.


T minus 14 days until FIOS installation.









By the way, as a follow up to my earlier post, I’m going with Verizon’s boxes since the guru’s on the TIVO thread are telling me that there will be an upgraded system arriving within the next several months. I might as well wait for that and take advantage of the free multi room DVR from FIOS now.


----------



## peterlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gooddog* /forum/post/17239197
> 
> http://www.cedmagazine.com/News-TWC-...on-092409.aspx
> 
> 
> Time Warner Cable climbs aboard DOCSIS 3.0 bandwagon
> 
> By Mike Robuck
> 
> CedMagazine.com - September 24, 2009
> 
> Time Warner Cable has joined the ranks of cable operators who have deployed DOCSIS 3.0-enabled data services with the launch today of a business and residential service in New York City.
> 
> 
> Residential subscribers can sink their teeth into a 50 Mbps downstream and 5 Mbps upstream wideband service, which is called Time Warner Cable Wideband Internet, for $99.95 per month.
> 
> 
> [edited]
> 
> 
> Time Warner Cable’s Business Class Wideband Internet comes in two flavors: 50 Mbps downstream/5 Mbps upstream and 20 Mbps/2 Mbps. Business Class customers receive five static IP addresses. The 50 Mbps service is priced at $289.95, while the 20 Mbps is $199.95, with both tiers less applicable terms and bundle discounts.



It's interesting business class gets the 20/2 option but residential only has 50/5. It would have been nice if people had the option to go for a cheaper 20/2 tier.


BTW, you need a new modem for this service and you cannot pick it up at a service center. Time Warner is requiring an installation visit so that's another $40 fee. As someone else said, this is indeed a cash grab.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timewaster* /forum/post/17238600
> 
> 
> my 8300HDC hardly ever rebooted with the old software... only when i got "upgraded" to mystro. It seems unlikely to be a hardware problem.



um the HDC always had mystro


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/17233779
> 
> 
> Hmm sounds like a problem I had a while back with a Sony HD CRT. I had an HDMI to DVI converter. A purple scan line use to sweep across the screen constantly. TWC thought I was crazy I think when I called about it. lol I believe it started with 8300HD, I had a pioneer HD box prior to that and never noticed a problem and it was quite obvious all the sudden. I researched and the problem and found it had to do with HD CRT's vertical scanning range. I had to go into the service menu of the TV and disable something called HDPT or something like that I think, which disabled the TV's internal image processor. It solved the problem but also caused a slight drop in picture quality. I no longer have that TV but I think on component it was ok. I gave that TV to a friend but sadly it finally gave up the ghost about a month ago. Anyone who wants a 200lb broken HDTV let me know I think it is still in his garage lol



No takers? If one of you guys is tech savvy enough you may be able to fix it. I would try but the idea of possible electrocution does not sit well with me. It really did have a great picture even though it only was 1080i capable.


I think the problem is this.


There is a common failure mode of these sets that results in 6 or 7 blinks of the standby led. My 34HS510 suffered it over a year ago. I had the D-board replaced under an extended warranty. A very common cause of this problem is the failure of one or both of a pair of ICs on the D-board.


Check out this thread: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...ht=sony+blinks


----------



## godfreyb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timewaster* /forum/post/17236798
> 
> 
> anyone experiencing crashes with the new mystro software?
> 
> I got upgraded about a month ago and it crashed on me about 4 times now.
> 
> very annoying.
> 
> sometimes i would be FF/RR or browsing thru my playlist then it would reboot on me all of a sudden.
> 
> Is this happening to anyone else?



Happens to me too - never a problem on the 8300HD with Passport.

I heard today that Verizon will be finished installing FIOS in our building by November. So instead of swapping the box I can boot TWC out of my apartment. Oh happy Day!


----------



## HDTV Freak

Too bad the existing tiers won't be upgraded with new speeds.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timewaster* /forum/post/17236798
> 
> 
> anyone experiencing crashes with the new mystro software?
> 
> I got upgraded about a month ago and it crashed on me about 4 times now.
> 
> very annoying.
> 
> sometimes i would be FF/RR or browsing thru my playlist then it would reboot on me all of a sudden.
> 
> Is this happening to anyone else?



Yup. Usually the UI freezes in some fashion and I KNOW it will eventually reboot itself.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/17238018
> 
> 
> DOCSIS 3.0 is coming



The piece I read said it was 50/5 for 100 bucks... I THNK one or two boroughs got mentioned, but I know they said southern Manhattan only, so even if we can afford it, ain't available.


Strikes me a tad odd, do you remember how southern Manhattan had all sports of things a good 2 years before we had them available? Sure seemed that had to do with them laying fiber trunks... it was a month or so after I saw them camped over a manhole at the top of my block with trucks marked (something like) Fiber Division. Seems like we should have the infrastructure, not to mention we got it originally a lot after they had it downtown...


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/17239214
> 
> 
> Something similar happened on Disney HD several weeks ago during an episode of "Jonas." The primary audio track that recorded the dialogue was disabled but a second track that contained ambient noises was audible. So you heard the sound of doors closing or the like but not what the characters were saying. Very discombobulating to watch.



Interesting... she said it was a piano playing on top of a normal sound track. I've experienced odd audio issues in the past, but usually it turns out to be issues with the network. The actual good news is it seems TWC owned up to it being their issue!



> Quote:
> So no one else other than Riverside Guy and me have noticed an increased number of glitches recently? BTW, I also had a number of glitches on HBO on Sunday night. Both Bored to Death and Curbed Your Enthusiasm had a lot of audio dropouts. I'm in Manhattan South. It's very helpful to figure out that two different people in the same system but in different parts of the city had the same problem at the same time on the same channel. It's strong evidence that, at least for HBO HD on Sunday night, the source of the problems wasn't something local to an apartment but likely system-wide.



Yup, those shows.


Not unusual so few report it. Folks that come here regularly are a very small subset of TWC customers, ones who visit every day even smaller. AND I'd bet part of the sub-sub set may have recorded and not watched, while another small set may have no interest OR don't subscribe to HBO.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/17239459
> 
> 
> Yeah, it has definitely increased but there probably aren't any complaints here because many of us are so use to the constant glitches. I tried watching something last week on BBCHD and it was horrible. I rebooted and that seemed to fix the problem- a bit. FOX has its usual major dropouts. I had to watch Hells Kitchen with the sub titles on.
> 
> 
> By the way, ever since I was navigatored, I can't reboot by pressing and holding the power switch. I have to unplug, which is a pain.
> 
> 
> T minus 14 days until FIOS installation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, as a follow up to my earlier post, I'm going with Verizon's boxes since the guru's on the TIVO thread are telling me that there will be an upgraded system arriving within the next several months. I might as well wait for that and take advantage of the free multi room DVR from FIOS now.



Funny, I was kind of keeping my ears open but haven't heard much about a TiVO box. I DID hear about the rumors of one, but those were a LONG time ago (like 1+year ago).


I'd suggest you may want to find out about hardware issues after the year warranty is up.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/17240027
> 
> 
> um the HDC always had mystro



Not exactly. There are 2 actually very different versions, MDN (only on 8300HD boxes here) and ODN (only 8300HDC and Samsung 3090 boxes). Both are supposed to be the same, but the underpinnings are vastly different. As I understand it, ODN is a Java application and has something called OCAP (which I don't think plays much role at this point). MDN is a "native" C application.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/17240057
> 
> 
> I had the D-board replaced under an extended warranty. A very common cause of this problem is the failure of one or both of a pair of ICs on the D-board.



Actually, years ago I had a top of the line Sony CRT... that one day went bad. Cost a small fortune to replace the D board... I went for it thinking it would get me 2-3 more years out of it before I went HD. 9 months later the damn thing went again and my ONLY choice was spending the same to replace it, it only came with a 3 month warranty and even doubling it by using a credit card couldn't work.


BOOM, bought my first HD LCD.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17245848
> 
> 
> Not exactly. There are 2 actually very different versions, MDN (only on 8300HD boxes here) and ODN (only 8300HDC and Samsung 3090 boxes). Both are supposed to be the same, but the underpinnings are vastly different. As I understand it, ODN is a Java application and has something called OCAP (which I don't think plays much role at this point). MDN is a "native" C application.



yea but specifically the 8300HDC never came with anything but mystro and ODN, there was an update to a new ODN version a few months back maybe that is what he is referring to. Caused problems in the days following the update but mine is stable ever since.


----------



## peterlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17245670
> 
> 
> The piece I read said it was 50/5 for 100 bucks... I THNK one or two boroughs got mentioned, but I know they said southern Manhattan only, so even if we can afford it, ain't available.



I'm on 57th and 11th Ave and my node qualifies for service. I have an installation set up for next Saturday. I'm curious to see what it's like. I'm not really interested in the download speed but I do want the higher upload. We'll see if it performs up to expectation or is worth the extra 50 bucks.


I don't think it's so much Manhattan South favored over North; I think if we did an overlay of the areas where Verizon Fios is available and where this has been introduced, we'd discover a shocking - shocking! - amount of overlap. My 4-year-old building doesn't yet have Fios available but my management says the building is fully wired for it; Verizon just has to flip the switch. My area does have Fios; a new condo building two block north of me on 59th and 11th has it.


----------



## kwitel

My Samsung 3090 has given me nothing but trouble since I exchanged it for my 8300 (wish I never did).


For some odd reason and at completely odd intervals, my PVR will only record 5-7 minute pieces of a show. Last week's house was recorded in 6 different parts, while other shows I only get a couple of minutes.


Also, I constantly have channels going blank, especially BBC.


Anyone else having any of these problems?


I want my 8300 back...


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/17247500
> 
> 
> I'm on 57th and 11th Ave and my node qualifies for service. I have an installation set up for next Saturday. I'm curious to see what it's like. I'm not really interested in the download speed but I do want the higher upload. We'll see if it performs up to expectation or is worth the extra 50 bucks.
> 
> 
> I don't think it's so much Manhattan South favored over North; I think if we did an overlay of the areas where Verizon Fios is available and where this has been introduced, we'd discover a shocking - shocking! - amount of overlap. My 4-year-old building doesn't yet have Fios available but my management says the building is fully wired for it; Verizon just has to flip the switch. My area does have Fios; a new condo building two block north of me on 59th and 11th has it.



Oh I think you are correct... BUT to me the REAL issue seems to be the standard/default service. FiOS seems to have 25/5, while TWC has 10/512k. 50 bucks extra for 50/5 from TWC I do NOT see as much a competitive move, although some may see it that way.


When I posted about Man No having the distribution system for DOCSIS 3, I DID fail to mention that there probably needs to be some equipment at the head end... my bad.


That being said, my guess is at some point, the TWC "default" may creep up. I don't doubt for a moment TWC is also counting on the fact that it seems FiOS deployment is not going near the speed it was planned foof'


Oh, just thought of a question... I'm assuming premises equipment has to be changed for DOCSIS 3... BUT can they go beyond the current default without swapping out premises equipment? Might be an idea to at least see what the install;er has to say (not that that is any guarantee of anything!).


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwitel* /forum/post/17247997
> 
> 
> My Samsung 3090 has given me nothing but trouble since I exchanged it for my 8300 (wish I never did).
> 
> 
> For some odd reason and at completely odd intervals, my PVR will only record 5-7 minute pieces of a show. Last week's house was recorded in 6 different parts, while other shows I only get a couple of minutes.
> 
> 
> Also, I constantly have channels going blank, especially BBC.
> 
> 
> Anyone else having any of these problems?
> 
> 
> I want my 8300 back...



While I would agree what you are being subject to is a big show stopper, the 8300/MDN in our market sure can be a can of it's own worms.


I am trying to muddle through some issues driving me batty trying to figure out how to increase my chances to get a 3090... mostly because I CAN swap out the internal drive. So your experience is unsettling. EXCEPT I could swear I've seen reports here that HDCs CAN exhibit the exact same behavior (can someone chime in?).


I am kinda loath to believe it's the hardware... for 3+ years of heavy use, Passport worked as it did without much of any inconsistencies. I see glimpses that suggest there more "interaction" with the head end with the current software... at this point I'd say the most likely thing may be a combo of simply bad software and bad interactions withy the head end may be the real "causes" for what seems to be happening.


----------



## andgarden




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17249540
> 
> 
> EXCEPT I could swear I've seen reports here that HDCs CAN exhibit the exact same behavior (can someone chime in?).



Yup, from me. It's either the software or the cable system, not the box.


I think the only way to protect yourself is by paying through the nose for a TiVO.


----------



## d3193




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwitel* /forum/post/17247997
> 
> 
> My Samsung 3090 has given me nothing but trouble since I exchanged it for my 8300 (wish I never did).
> 
> 
> For some odd reason and at completely odd intervals, my PVR will only record 5-7 minute pieces of a show. Last week's house was recorded in 6 different parts, while other shows I only get a couple of minutes.
> 
> 
> Also, I constantly have channels going blank, especially BBC.
> 
> 
> Anyone else having any of these problems?
> 
> 
> I want my 8300 back...



I was plagued by this problem when I had a 3090. It got intolerable so I exchanged the box, and was given a 8300 HDC. It still happens, but only occasionally (_North By Northwest_ on TCM-HD recorded in two parts, and the end of the movie was completely missing). Of course, the HDC has other problems, as I've posted before.


----------



## kwitel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17249540
> 
> 
> While I would agree what you are being subject to is a big show stopper, the 8300/MDN in our market sure can be a can of it's own worms.
> 
> 
> I am trying to muddle through some issues driving me batty trying to figure out how to increase my chances to get a 3090... mostly because I CAN swap out the internal drive. So your experience is unsettling. EXCEPT I could swear I've seen reports here that HDCs CAN exhibit the exact same behavior (can someone chime in?).
> 
> 
> I am kinda loath to believe it's the hardware... for 3+ years of heavy use, Passport worked as it did without much of any inconsistencies. I see glimpses that suggest there more "interaction" with the head end with the current software... at this point I'd say the most likely thing may be a combo of simply bad software and bad interactions withy the head end may be the real "causes" for what seems to be happening.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andgarden* /forum/post/17249801
> 
> 
> Yup, from me. It's either the software or the cable system, not the box.
> 
> 
> I think the only way to protect yourself is by paying through the nose for a TiVO.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *d3193* /forum/post/17249817
> 
> 
> I was plagued by this problem when I had a 3090. It got intolerable so I exchanged the box, and was given a 8300 HDC. It still happens, but only occasionally (_North By Northwest_ on TCM-HD recorded in two parts, and the end of the movie was completely missing). Of course, the HDC has other problems, as I've posted before.



This is some very unsettling news indeed.

I was hoping it was just a faulty box.


Is it possible to find an 8300hd?

Everyone here told me not to swap that box out and I didnt listen...now im paying the price.


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwitel* /forum/post/17249898
> 
> 
> This is some very unsettling news indeed.
> 
> I was hoping it was just a faulty box.
> 
> 
> Is it possible to find an 8300hd?
> 
> Everyone here told me not to swap that box out and I didnt listen...now im paying the price.



Riverside has an 8300HD and wants a 3090. You have a 3090 and want an 8300HD. You two should "talk".


-b


----------



## beinstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17245587
> 
> 
> Yup. Usually the UI freezes in some fashion and I KNOW it will eventually reboot itself.



another sure fire way to crash the 8300HD is to try to stop a recording in progress.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwitel* /forum/post/17247997
> 
> 
> My Samsung 3090 has given me nothing but trouble since I exchanged it for my 8300 (wish I never did).
> 
> 
> For some odd reason and at completely odd intervals, my PVR will only record 5-7 minute pieces of a show. Last week's house was recorded in 6 different parts, while other shows I only get a couple of minutes.
> 
> 
> Also, I constantly have channels going blank, especially BBC.
> 
> 
> Anyone else having any of these problems?
> 
> 
> I want my 8300 back...



Have 8300HDC, what you are describing only happened to me one time after the last ODN update, since then smooth sailing. I should add that TWC did something in my building and since then my signal levels have been in the green on 996 ever since.


----------



## hdtvfan2005

I think 3090 issues could be fixed by a new RTOS update and ODN v3.1.3_2.


----------



## broadwayblue

Hey guys, I'm still familiarizing myself with Navigator. Getting ready for NHL action, I scrolled out to next Friday to set up the recording of the Rangers opener in Pitt on MSG HD (727.) While I can record the game, I don't see a "Record Series" option. How can I set up a Rangers series with the new software? Obviously I'd prefer not to have to manually set up all 82+ recordings one at a time as they appear in the guide. Thanks.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/17252991
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I'm still familiarizing myself with Navigator. Getting ready for NHL action, I scrolled out to next Friday to set up the recording of the Rangers opener in Pitt on MSG HD (727.) While I can record the game, I don't see a "Record Series" option. How can I set up a Rangers series with the new software? Obviously I'd prefer not to have to manually set up all 82+ recordings one at a time as they appear in the guide. Thanks.



They don't let us set up series recordings for sporting events.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/17253005
> 
> 
> They don't let us set up series recordings for sporting events.



What? With the old software I had it set up to record any Rangers game that aired. Is this something new? Why would they do this? How am I supposed to record the games when I'm out of town for more than a week?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/17253021
> 
> 
> What? With the old software I had it set up to record any Rangers game that aired. Is this something new? Why would they do this? How am I supposed to record the games when I'm out of town for more than a week?



yes... its the new software...


and... well.. you cant...


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/17253084
> 
> 
> yes... its the new software...
> 
> 
> and... well.. you cant...



These guys just don't get it. Another case of an upgrade being a downgrade.







Hurry up FIOS. I'm told MSG HD is not that far away. Then I'm done with TWC.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/17250912
> 
> 
> Riverside has an 8300HD and wants a 3090. You have a 3090 and want an 8300HD. You two should "talk".
> 
> 
> -b



Ha! I'd actually feel bad visiting my box on anyone!


I'd wonder what might happen if I call TWC and say I want to swap MAC addresses with another customer?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdtvfan2005* /forum/post/17252985
> 
> 
> I think 3090 issues could be fixed by a new RTOS update and ODN v3.1.3_2.



Hey, now that you actually have a 3270, could you say exactly what IS different about it than a 3090? The only specific thing I've read is a very slightly different model number of the CPU, but that could be just a different stepping.


Somehow, I can't leave my "notion" it's a 3090 that does NOT contain a 160G drive...


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/17253021
> 
> 
> What? With the old software I had it set up to record any Rangers game that aired. Is this something new? Why would they do this? How am I supposed to record the games when I'm out of town for more than a week?



From what I recall, a series recording both in Passport and Craptigator has the same "base-line" assumptions. The channel and the day of recording are pretty much locked in and can NOT be changed. There is a time change thing, but it's bogus because it's either the time of the show or any time... yes you can set it for a specific time... I do recall in Passport I could set up a series to record from a secondary showing, like a cable show that re-broadcasts at 2:00 AM.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/17253172
> 
> 
> These guys just don't get it. Another case of an upgrade being a downgrade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hurry up FIOS. I'm told MSG HD is not that far away. Then I'm done with TWC.



Oh do I hear you! I think deployment has taken a huge hit... through some business contacts inside Verizon, my nabe was supposed to have to available last month. Not only is it not, but I've actually taken to trolling the NYC Gov site looking at permits for street openings... and there's still nothing that close to me that I'd get excited. I HAVE read Verizon had some layoffs... which is not all that surprising.


I'd guess that once I actually see them laying fiber, I'd be 3-6 months from actual availability. Again, the information I got was that they ,may have the trunks run, but going down individual streets could take FAR longer. East Village was one of the areas they said it was available when they got the franchise agreement signed. Sty-Town had to right at that time. BUT there are many blocks in the East Village scant blocks away that STILL have no availability.


It sure SEEMS like they are doing what I had heard... that they only will go down a street if there's a lot of potential customers (i.e. they hit complexes first, then large buildings with many units, than small buildings and forget brownstones and tenements unless they are in line/next to big buildings. I'm on a very short block (~125 yards) in a 39 unit building BUT I have 4 200+ unit buildings at the four corners of my block, so I'm cautiously optimistic.


My other theoretically good news is that I'm ~40 yards from WEA and that corridor (106 to 66th) SHOULD be a very fertile ground for Verizon...


----------



## carl2680




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17254158
> 
> 
> Oh do I hear you! I think deployment has taken a huge hit... through some business contacts inside Verizon, my nabe was supposed to have to available last month. Not only is it not, but I've actually taken to trolling the NYC Gov site looking at permits for street openings... and there's still nothing that close to me that I'd get excited. I HAVE read Verizon had some layoffs... which is not all that surprising.
> 
> 
> I'd guess that once I actually see them laying fiber, I'd be 3-6 months from actual availability. Again, the information I got was that they ,may have the trunks run, but going down individual streets could take FAR longer. East Village was one of the areas they said it was available when they got the franchise agreement signed. Sty-Town had to right at that time. BUT there are many blocks in the East Village scant blocks away that STILL have no availability.
> 
> 
> It sure SEEMS like they are doing what I had heard... that they only will go down a street if there's a lot of potential customers (i.e. they hit complexes first, then large buildings with many units, than small buildings and forget brownstones and tenements unless they are in line/next to big buildings. I'm on a very short block (~125 yards) in a 39 unit building BUT I have 4 200+ unit buildings at the four corners of my block, so I'm cautiously optimistic.
> 
> 
> My other theoretically good news is that I'm ~40 yards from WEA and that corridor (106 to 66th) SHOULD be a very fertile ground for Verizon...



Many buildings from 66th to 70th Columbus ave are ready for FIOS now.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17254102
> 
> 
> From what I recall, a series recording both in Passport and Craptigator has the same "base-line" assumptions. The channel and the day of recording are pretty much locked in and can NOT be changed. There is a time change thing, but it's bogus because it's either the time of the show or any time... yes you can set it for a specific time... I do recall in Passport I could set up a series to record from a secondary showing, like a cable show that re-broadcasts at 2:00 AM.



I'm not exactly sure what you mean by them both having the same "base-line" assumptions. With Passport I had my 8300HD set to record every Rangers game regardless of the time (with an extra 30 minutes added to the end time.) Now there is no "record series" option. I still don't get why would they change this. Who can I contact at TWC to gripe? (not that it will do any good)


----------



## tamanaco

Trying to watch both the NY Giants and Jets using Picture-in-Picture on a 8300HD. Using Craptigator there's only one window size that's too big, one can not place this window close to the corners in HD and swapping channels takes forever. The only way to use it is to turn the in-picture window on/off and swap channels when the actions stops in one channel. This feature is USELESS!!! .


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamanaco* /forum/post/17255374
> 
> 
> Trying to watch both the NY Giants and Jets using Picture-in-Picture on a 8300HD. Using Craptigator there's only one window size that's too big, one can not place this window close to the corners in HD and swapping channels takes forever. The only way to use it is to turn the in-picture window on/off and swap channels when the actions stops in one channel. This feature is USELESS!!! .



It takes “forever” because CBS is 1080 and FOX is 720. If you have both enabled it will take longer, as I do, but that doesn’t bother me.


I’ve been jockeying through both football games fairly well. Much more enjoyable that I thought it was going to be.


What size display are you watching? With my 60, it is pretty good. Thank goodness for the rain delay on the Yankees game, I’ll be able to catch the end of that.


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/17255751
> 
> 
> It takes forever because CBS is 1080 and FOX is 720. If you have both enabled it will take longer, as I do, but that doesn't bother me.
> 
> 
> I've been jockeying through both football games fairly well. Much more enjoyable that I thought it was going to be.
> 
> 
> What size display are you watching? With my 60, it is pretty good. Thank goodness for the rain delay on the Yankees game, I'll be able to catch the end of that.



For Navigator, my recommendation would be to find out the maximum resolution that your HDTV supports. Than set your Output Resolution to show the dot on that level only. This should eliminate the brief channel pause while the box sets the resolution, making the resolution constant. Disable Auto Select, and Disable all other resolutions.


Navigator will take about 15 seconds to make the screen setting changes. If it does not, wait an additional 30 seconds and reboot your box. Worked for me.


Jack


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamanaco* /forum/post/17255374
> 
> 
> Trying to watch both the NY Giants and Jets using Picture-in-Picture on a 8300HD. Using Craptigator there's only one window size that's too big, one can not place this window close to the corners in HD and swapping channels takes forever. The only way to use it is to turn the in-picture window on/off and swap channels when the actions stops in one channel. This feature is USELESS!!! .



As with many things, there's some good and some bad. The size is in-between the older 2 sizes, so less button presses (press it's on, press it's gone, Passport had you doing 2 presses for each function). Then they ruin something that is better and place the PIP window far more "into" the rest of the picture.


I went another direction, taped one while watching the other. Frakking Craptigator... when I set one to record, I immediately noticed it lacked the additional notice Passport gave you instantly asking how much over you wanted. Fortunately I was thinking and made a bunch of extra buttons presses to extend the time... good thing too because the 3 1/2 hour recording ended 8 minutes short... i.e. it "used" 22 minutes of the extra time I gave it.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/17255751
> 
> 
> It takes forever because CBS is 1080 and FOX is 720. If you have both enabled it will take longer, as I do, but that doesn't bother me.
> 
> 
> I've been jockeying through both football games fairly well. Much more enjoyable that I thought it was going to be.
> 
> 
> What size display are you watching? With my 60, it is pretty good. Thank goodness for the rain delay on the Yankees game, I'll be able to catch the end of that.



Let's not forget the TV CAN play a role here, some are pretty fast at switching (Samsung) and some kinda slow (Sony). I used to set it like you, mostly because of my old "trick" of having black pillars as opposed to gray. I now set the box to output only 1080i and gotta say I see no overall PQ difference doing it this way than the older way.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17258727
> 
> 
> ...I now set the box to output only 1080i and gotta say I see no overall PQ difference doing it this way than the older way.



I have all options checked off, never done an A/B test but psychologically, I feel better having my display do all of the work rather than the STB. I have to assume that the display is doing a better job.







And I don't mind the skitzy delay going from a 720 channel to a 1080, etc.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/17261325
> 
> 
> I have all options checked off, never done an A/B test but psychologically, I feel better having my display do all of the work rather than the STB. I have to assume that the display is doing a better job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I don't mind the skitzy delay going from a 720 channel to a 1080, etc.



I do not see any difference in quality with only 1080i checked off. The delay is extremely annoying especially since every other channel is 720p. I have a Sony by the way which is slow according to previous posts


----------



## duke20220

Anyone else having issues with FoxHD - no video but audio is fine.


UES here.


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *duke20220* /forum/post/17262984
> 
> 
> Anyone else having issues with FoxHD - no video but audio is fine.
> 
> 
> UES here.



Yup, had the same problem in Queens. Missed the whole first half of House. DVR won't play from the beginning either...oh yea, that stupid Start Over gimmick doesn't work either.


----------



## hdtvfan2005




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17254083
> 
> 
> Hey, now that you actually have a 3270, could you say exactly what IS different about it than a 3090? The only specific thing I've read is a very slightly different model number of the CPU, but that could be just a different stepping.
> 
> 
> Somehow, I can't leave my "notion" it's a 3090 that does NOT contain a 160G drive...



Different look of course. The CPU is just a slightly faster BCM7400. The 7405 is used in the 32xx boxes. No S-Video or Coaxial audio. The 3270 only comes with a Seagate Pipeline HD unit rated at 320 GB. Same one as the 320 GB 3090. The RTOS is at v4.2.2.3 instead of 2.4.9 or something like that. I think the 3270 is a slightly improved 3090 that is cheaper to make since it lacks some older legacy outputs. You also don't need to enable AC3 over HDMI for surround sound.


----------



## kwitel

This is really starting to piss me off...


My stupid Samsung for some reason, will only record House in 5-13 minute parts.

I have the first 43 minutes of the show but not the end.


----------



## ank




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/17262644
> 
> 
> I do not see any difference in quality with only 1080i checked off. The delay is extremely annoying especially since every other channel is 720p. I have a Sony by the way which is slow according to previous posts



Bunch of factors here. Obviously, for stuff like sports you'd prefer the 720p/60 since converting to 1080i/30 is not lossless. You're getting something probably a little better than 720i/30. So, it's not just a question of which box you want converting since if your TV may be able to display 720p natively without loss.


Assuming both are doing some upscaling, how much difference there is also depends on the quality of your TV's Video Processor and the resolutions involved. If you have a SiliconOptix Realta or other high-end video processor then you're likely going to be able to tell a difference depending on which device is doing the upconverting. Obviously, this is a bigger deal when you're converting 480i/p where the difference can be significant.


The other important factor is your TV's native resolution and what resolutions it accepts. You do not want the Cable box upconverting from 720p to 1080i and then have the TV take in 1080i and downconvert it to 788p.


----------



## rit56

Since the download of the new software ( I live in lower Manhattan) my picture intermittenly blinks on and off. I am on my second box now. The Scientific Atlanta. Has anyone experienced this? I read mostly audio problems here. The last box swap I had the tech said my siginal was fine and my TV doesn't do this if I have a DVD going. Any ideas? I have also rebooted..


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/17261325
> 
> 
> I have all options checked off, never done an A/B test but psychologically, I feel better having my display do all of the work rather than the STB. I have to assume that the display is doing a better job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I don't mind the skitzy delay going from a 720 channel to a 1080, etc.



Oh I certainly understand your point... the scaler in the TV mostly "should" be better. But I also think at times we get to a point where whatever "real" differences are only "noticeable" to test equipment.


Besides, in no way are my eyes as good as a 25/35/45 year olds!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacAlert* /forum/post/17263073
> 
> 
> Yup, had the same problem in Queens. Missed the whole first half of House. DVR won't play from the beginning either...oh yea, that stupid Start Over gimmick doesn't work either.



Was going to ask... always keep listing your area so we have a clue if it's from one head end or system wide.


Seems this issue has been going on for 9-12 months at least. Last night was a loss of video, audio seemed to run OK. Some times both are lost. Some times it's momentary audio loss. Some times video glitches.


They obviously KNOW about this, but are 100% unable to actually fix the issue. I HIGHLY doubt the issue lies with the origin, I can always find a clean version of any show coming from another system (on the Internet).


Generally, the best strategy is to always watch Fox live... so you CAN pop over to the SD channel. One COULD actually make a case they are doing this 100% deliberatively to force one to watch commercials.


Even so, we REALLY should band together to find ways to FORCE TWC to actually address the issue. Like get as many folks as possible to file DOITT complaints... on the exact same day.


So say we all...


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwitel* /forum/post/17263270
> 
> 
> This is really starting to piss me off...
> 
> 
> My stupid Samsung for some reason, will only record House in 5-13 minute parts.
> 
> I have the first 43 minutes of the show but not the end.



For most of us, the first 50% of the show had audio but no video at all (HD only). So if you haven't watched it yet, chances are your first 2 segments will be blank.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ank* /forum/post/17264469
> 
> 
> You do not want the Cable box upconverting from 720p to 1080i and then have the TV take in 1080i and downconvert it to 788p.



Well, setting the STB to 720 wold also mean a "720" TV would be upscaling to 1366 wide (suspect you meant 768) from 1280.


I also very much think we can make decisions based on "engineering" reasons that may not really be particularly noticeable in reality. I would gladly own up to telling people they "should" do something a certain way because it IS better on paper... even when it may not be visible to 90% of the people.


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17265130
> 
> 
> Was going to ask... always keep listing your area so we have a clue if it's from one head end or system wide.
> 
> 
> Seems this issue has been going on for 9-12 months at least. Last night was a loss of video, audio seemed to run OK. Some times both are lost. Some times it's momentary audio loss. Some times video glitches.
> 
> 
> They obviously KNOW about this, but are 100% unable to actually fix the issue. I HIGHLY doubt the issue lies with the origin, I can always find a clean version of any show coming from another system (on the Internet).
> 
> 
> Generally, the best strategy is to always watch Fox live... so you CAN pop over to the SD channel. One COULD actually make a case they are doing this 100% deliberatively to force one to watch commercials.
> 
> 
> Even so, we REALLY should band together to find ways to FORCE TWC to actually address the issue. Like get as many folks as possible to file DOITT complaints... on the exact same day.
> 
> 
> So say we all...



I forgot to mention, the problem existed on the Sammy 3090 and also SA 8300HD. Usually the problems are associated with the box but this time it was the feed from TW.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ank* /forum/post/17264469
> 
> 
> Bunch of factors here. Obviously, for stuff like sports you'd prefer the 720p/60 since converting to 1080i/30 is not lossless. You're getting something probably a little better than 720i/30. So, it's not just a question of which box you want converting since if your TV may be able to display 720p natively without loss.
> 
> 
> Assuming both are doing some upscaling, how much difference there is also depends on the quality of your TV's Video Processor and the resolutions involved. If you have a SiliconOptix Realta or other high-end video processor then you're likely going to be able to tell a difference depending on which device is doing the upconverting. Obviously, this is a bigger deal when you're converting 480i/p where the difference can be significant.
> 
> 
> The other important factor is your TV's native resolution and what resolutions it accepts. You do not want the Cable box upconverting from 720p to 1080i and then have the TV take in 1080i and downconvert it to 788p.



Dude it looks the same. TV itself says 1080i.


----------



## heinriph




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17265093
> 
> 
> Oh I certainly understand your point... the scaler in the TV mostly "should" be better. But I also think at times we get to a point where whatever "real" differences are only "noticeable" to test equipment.
> 
> 
> Besides, in no way are my eyes as good as a 25/35/45 year olds!



Was there ever any discussion or consensus on how the 8300HD/C's and Samsung's scalers compare, either theoretically or in practice?


(Like you, I'm pretty happy with whatever scaling I happen to be using at the time (mostly my 8300's), but useless as it is, I can't resist lusting for the latest greatest tech...)


----------



## cap_167

Had the (8300HD) DVR set for both House and Heroes to record simultaneously last night and it only recorded Heroes. I did the same procedure last week and it recorded both programs without any issues so it appears to be hit or miss.


----------



## Berk32

I had the DVR very busy over the last 5 days.... a number of things did not record - DVR says "Channel was not available".......


Wasn't any one specific channel....


(although the one good result of the screwy 'NEW' DVR feature is that while the Friday night Law and Order recording failed - the Saturday Night 2nd airing recorded.)


----------



## JeffMoney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *duke20220* /forum/post/17262984
> 
> 
> Anyone else having issues with FoxHD - no video but audio is fine.
> 
> 
> UES here.



had same problem then after it started to work, my dvr kept stopping so now i have house in 4 parts


----------



## hdtvfan2005

NYC should get ODN v3.1.3_2 sometime in the near future. This update is mainly for the 3090. It updates the Samsung's RTOS to v2.4.9.3.


----------



## Satch Man

New Yorkers,


For Navigator, the latest build is MDN 2.4.6-19 and it does fix some little bugs. You will probably be getting that for MDN next. A 3.0 version is in the works. Some new small features on MDN 2.4.6-19:

*THE GOOD:*


1.) Closed Captioning is now more reliable and does not freeze up like previous versions.


2.) On Demand seems to be more stable.


3.) At least I can say that I have had no missed recordings here in Wisconsin.


4.) On Demand now tells you when you order, how long you can view a movie or show .


5.) Frame-by-Frame Advance has been added.


6.) You can now scroll to Favorite Channels when the guide is showing.


7.) The box now totally powers down when turned off.

*THE BAD:*


1.) While you can now scroll by Favorite Channels in the guide, the Sort By Favorites Option has been inexplicably removed in the Favorites List. However, Wisconsin, like Ohio is getting a theme based channel line-up for all channels above 100 in mid-October, so that may relate to it.


2.) Still no Nearest Tune on MDN boxes. Even though it is turned off by default in ODN, it's still would be a nice option to have.


3.) No Keyword Search added yet


4.) No Manual Recording added yet.


(But we may see #3 with MDN Navigator 3.0 and the next big update for ODN Navigator.)


I do know they are working on longer show descriptions for Navigator, Keyword Search options, (better searching Navigation overall) and remote DVR management for both ODN/MDN versions.


Jack


----------



## scott_bernstein

Satch-man --


What about external SATA drives? Do they remain working on 2.4.6-19? And what does it mean that it powers down when turned off? Will it still record preprogrammed stuff when turned off?


Scott



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Satch Man* /forum/post/17266826
> 
> 
> New Yorkers,
> 
> 
> For Navigator, the latest build is MDN 2.4.6-19 and it does fix some little bugs. You will probably be getting that for MDN next. A 3.0 version is in the works. Some new small features on MDN 2.4.6-19:
> 
> *THE GOOD:*
> 
> 
> 1.) Closed Captioning is now more reliable and does not freeze up like previous versions.
> 
> 
> 2.) On Demand seems to be more stable.
> 
> 
> 3.) At least I can say that I have had no missed recordings here in Wisconsin.
> 
> 
> 4.) On Demand now tells you when you order, how long you can view a movie or show .
> 
> 
> 5.) Frame-by-Frame Advance has been added.
> 
> 
> 6.) You can now scroll to Favorite Channels when the guide is showing.
> 
> 
> 7.) The box now totally powers down when turned off.
> 
> *THE BAD:*
> 
> 
> 1.) While you can now scroll by Favorite Channels in the guide, the Sort By Favorites Option has been inexplicably removed in the Favorites List. However, Wisconsin, like Ohio is getting a theme based channel line-up for all channels above 100 in mid-October, so that may relate to it.
> 
> 
> 2.) Still no Nearest Tune on MDN boxes. Even though it is turned off by default in ODN, it's still would be a nice option to have.
> 
> 
> 3.) No Keyword Search added yet
> 
> 
> 4.) No Manual Recording added yet.
> 
> 
> (But we may see #3 with MDN Navigator 3.0 and the next big update for ODN Navigator.)
> 
> 
> I do know they are working on longer show descriptions for Navigator, Keyword Search options, (better searching Navigation overall) and remote DVR management for both ODN/MDN versions.
> 
> 
> Jack


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Satch Man* /forum/post/17266826
> 
> 
> New Yorkers,
> 
> 
> For Navigator, the latest build is MDN 2.4.6-19 and it does fix some little bugs. You will probably be getting that for MDN next. A 3.0 version is in the works. Some new small features on MDN 2.4.6-19:
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Jack



Why do you think NYC will be getting it soon?


-barry


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/17268160
> 
> 
> Satch-man --
> 
> 
> What about external SATA drives? Do they remain working on 2.4.6-19? And what does it mean that it powers down when turned off? Will it still record preprogrammed stuff when turned off?
> 
> 
> Scott



From what I have heard, no problems with ESATA drives. The older versions of Navigator when the box was turned off would have the drive go into a quiet or sleep mode. Sensitive ears could pick up a slight him from the MDN boxes. But now, the unit completely powers down when off. All settings and recordings are retained as always, and programs should record in full so long as there is not commercial power failure.


Jack


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/17269031
> 
> 
> Why do you think NYC will be getting it soon?
> 
> 
> -barry



They have made MDN 2.4.6-19 a national rollout and it does fix some bugs in MDN 2.4.4-16. I really should say I HOPE you get it soon! The local divisions can and still do make the call on updates. It is just my intuition that this update may be needed for all divisions before MDN 3.0 is released.


Regardless, I don't think we will see MDN 3.0 until first-second quarter of next year. But when they change the first number in a software version, that's a pretty big upgrade jump.


Jack


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rit56* /forum/post/17265070
> 
> 
> Since the download of the new software ( I live in lower Manhattan) my picture intermittently blinks on and off. I am on my second box now. The Scientific Atlanta. Has anyone experienced this? I read mostly audio problems here. The last box swap I had the tech said my signal was fine and my TV doesn't do this if I have a DVD going. Any ideas? I have also rebooted..



If a DVD plays well, than it has to be some sort of problem with the cable. Do you have any splitters or anything connected to the cable wiring? How old is the wiring inside and outside the home? Do you have an HDTV? How do you connect your HDTV? Is it through HDMI or Component Cable? My advice would be to try replacing the cable with newer cable and see if that makes a difference. (Either new HDMI or new Component Cable.) There might be a handshake issue between both boxes tried and the TV where the HDTV connected cable is the culprit.


When you try the switch to a different cable connection, do it with the box and TV off. Check settings in Navigator (both Video and Audio) to make sure that your cable and audio output from Navigator matches the cable and audio output you just re-connected or got new.


If the problem still persists, specify an In-House Tech (not an independent contractor) to come to your home, recheck the signal and also the drop pole line. Get another option. If this was happening when DVD's were playing, you would likely have a problem with your TV. But this seems to be an issue with your cable connections and not the box. In fact, do your audio and video settings on Navigator match up to what you are using now? You should check that something was not changed in the transfer from Passport to Navigator.


Jack


----------



## andgarden

Forget the new features. Just make the effing recording reliable!


----------



## acmebrand




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Satch Man* /forum/post/17269474
> 
> 
> From what I have heard, no problems with ESATA drives. The older versions of Navigator when the box was turned off would have the drive go into a quiet or sleep mode. Sensitive ears could pick up a slight him from the MDN boxes. But now, the unit completely powers down when off. All settings and recordings are retained as always, and programs should record in full so long as there is not commercial power failure.
> 
> 
> Jack



Does this make it so the Samsung 3090 boxes work with external hard drives, or are you talking about it not effecting the 8300s?


Todd


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cap_167* /forum/post/17265831
> 
> 
> Had the (8300HD) DVR set for both House and Heroes to record simultaneously last night and it only recorded Heroes. I did the same procedure last week and it recorded both programs without any issues so it appears to be hit or miss.



I see this as the same damn problem we have had with that channel for the past year... not surprising at all when we seem to almost never get an actual clean signal on 705. Usually worse at night, but I also saw about a half dozen screen freezes during the Giants game on Sunday.


Like I said in another post, ya gotta always watch 705 live so you can switch to 05.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/17265915
> 
> 
> I had the DVR very busy over the last 5 days.... a number of things did not record - DVR says "Channel was not available".......
> 
> 
> Wasn't any one specific channel....
> 
> 
> (although the one good result of the screwy 'NEW' DVR feature is that while the Friday night Law and Order recording failed - the Saturday Night 2nd airing recorded.)



Hmmm, with all the series recordings issues I've detailed, everything is getting recorded. Aside from wanting to at least sample all the new stuff, there's 12+ hours of the Ken Burns National Parks... in the last few days, there never more than 3-4 hours recorded, but they ALWAYS are showing exclamation marks (partly because the warnings go up 72 hours out, while Passport was 48).


The L&O experience was their "automatic conflict resolution" thing... actually working, but not being triggered by an actual conflict. My experience has been it's a lot more problematic than it can or should be... but may be limited to crapified (MDN) HDs.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Satch Man* /forum/post/17266826
> 
> 
> New Yorkers,
> 
> 
> For Navigator, the latest build is MDN 2.4.6-19 and it does fix some little bugs. You will probably be getting that for MDN next. A 3.0 version is in the works. Some new small features on MDN 2.4.6-19:



TWC-NY will probably start rolling this out by the start of 2010... and take at least 6 months rolling it out in each area of the city. My head end will undoubtedly be last!


Not sure about the power down thing... the current behavior is when "OFF" there is no buffering going on at all. Yes the box is quieter, but no longer can you turn the box on and have some buffer for the last channels set (I typically only turn on the system to watch the news, I used to leave it set to the channel I preferred and could start it 1/2 hour late with that first half already buffered).


Oh... maybe it has to do with the fact the box seems to draw the exact same wattage no matter what it was doing, so maybe it will now save a few watts even with the drive being always spun down.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *acmebrand* /forum/post/17271397
> 
> 
> Does this make it so the Samsung 3090 boxes work with external hard drives, or are you talking about it not effecting the 8300s?
> 
> 
> Todd



There are 2 VERY different 8300s... MDN (on 8300HDs) seems to work with external HDDs, ODN (8300HDC/Samsung 3090) seems to not work with external HDDs.


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Satch Man* /forum/post/17269474
> 
> 
> From what I have heard, no problems with ESATA drives.
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Jack



I'm sure it's not intentional, but you are being a little vague here. Do you mean that you have actually heard of people with the new version of Navigator getting external hard drives to work over long periods (2-3 days) of time? Or are you just saying that you haven't heard any complaints about external hard drive failures?


-barry


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *acmebrand* /forum/post/17271397
> 
> 
> Does this make it so the Samsung 3090 boxes work with external hard drives, or are you talking about it not effecting the 8300s?
> 
> 
> Todd



I only have an SA-8300 MDN (HD) box. No exteral drive, but I have learned from this forum that the stability rate of the external drives on the boxes is good, about 75%. I do not have an 8300-HDC or the new Samsung, BUT somewhere in the Navigator thread on this forum, it was reported that a user did talk to a higher-up at TWC, (or at least, just a decent CSR who shockingly got him to e-mail a list of compatible E-SATA drives for the new boxes!)


What I don't know is, where they still just testing them in his division? Or was this a national list? All I know is the guy when he called said that he was disappointed about the lack of storage in TWC's DVR's and was thinking of switching providers because of this. The rep said, "Well, you know you can use an external drive?" The user said, "Yes, but I know that doesn't work well on most of the new HDC boxes and is still being checked out on the Samsungs." The conversation led to the caller asking for a list of compatible external drives, which the CSR sent to him.


I would say, someone on this forum should get a good person at TWC to get past the, "Well, we don't support ESATA" script and provide a compatible list of external drives for the C-boxes. The caller above's conversation DOES seem to indicate that TWC is not intentionally breaking E-SATA support, because if they were, the ESATA's would have crapped out on the MDN boxes a long time ago, which has not happened. A relative of mine has a Western Digital Expander for at least 3-4 years on his SA-8300 HD with Navigator and no problems at all.


The problem might just be the make and model of the new SA-C's and Samsungs against the many different makes and models of E-SATA drives where they haven't found the drive model that fits all boxes, yet.


Maybe someone with either an HDC box or a Samsung can provide the drive model number along with their box type that works for them.


Jack


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/17273024
> 
> 
> I'm sure it's not intentional, but you are being a little vague here. Do you mean that you have actually heard of people with the new version of Navigator getting external hard drives to work over long periods (2-3 days) of time? Or are you just saying that you haven't heard any complaints about external hard drive failures?
> 
> 
> -barry



I should say that the E-SATA drive support has about a 75% success rate on SA-8300 (Non-C) boxes. See my posts above for other concerns about E-SATA support on ODN Navigator boxes.


Jack


----------



## JeffMoney

Channels 443 and 444 of the mlb package are blank,, thats game 13& 14,

i see this happens from time to time that the channel does not click in which causes it too stay blank, would love to know what causes this it happen..


----------



## rit56

They did a download today at about 12:15 in NYC. does anyone know what they tried to do, fix, repair?


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rit56* /forum/post/17274984
> 
> 
> They did a download today at about 12:15 in NYC [...]




God help us...


A_C


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rit56* /forum/post/17274984
> 
> 
> They did a download today at about 12:15 in NYC. does anyone know what they tried to do, fix, repair?



I got a download 3 OCLOCK this A.M.







I do not know what it did??







Any one know


----------



## MacAlert

We are now at ODN 3.1.3_2 on the Sammy.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/17275774
> 
> 
> I got a download 3 OCLOCK this A.M.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not know what it did??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any one know



8300HDC now at ODN 3.1.3_2


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/17275170
> 
> 
> God help us...
> 
> 
> A_C



no problems so far, still no fade menus on HDC


----------



## hdtvfan2005

ODN v3.1.3_2 and 3090 SW v2.4.9.3.


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdtvfan2005* /forum/post/17276058
> 
> 
> ODN v3.1.3_2 and 3090 SW v2.4.9.3.



Do you know if this fixes the stupid DVR bug?


----------



## Ronster515

Anyone else getting real bad on demand pixelation during peak hours. It seems ok during the day but terrible durring the weekends and at night. Happens on all OD channels. I am in Glendale, Queens.

Thanks for any replys.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/17276042
> 
> 
> no problems so far, still no fade menus on HDC



San Diego has been running 3.1.3_2 for a while now. We got it in Charlotte early Tuesday morning. My low level Samsung software was also updated to 2.4.9.3 (was 2.4.9.2)... your boxes are a bit newer and may already have had that.


I have seen no issues reported in San Diego and mine has been fine yesterday and today so far. The upgrade supposedly a colllection of bug fixes, mainly for the 30xx an 32xx Samsung boxes. Most of the country EXCEPT Charlotte and NYC had been running ODN 3.1.1_3 and it was pretty stable with the 3090. NYC and Charlotte had been running 3.1.0_11 and were the systems with most 3090 issues. Hopefully we will be in better shape now.


BTW, no ODN box has fading menus.


----------



## ank




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/17265501
> 
> 
> Dude it looks the same. TV itself says 1080i.



The TV says that specifically BECAUSE you're forcing the box to output only 1080i. That has NOTHING to do with the quality of the image at all. The box scales it and outputs a 1080i signal,so the TV says it's receiving a 1080i image.


And if you can't tell the difference, then by all means do what you want. I can tell the difference on my set because my TV has a great video processor. My point was that if people want the best image quality, they should try it with a direct pass through to the tv and see if they notice a difference because it depends on several factors and they shouldn't assume it will always look the same. In your case, it very well might.


----------



## rit56

Thank you Satchman. I will give it a try.....


----------



## alleg23

about two weeks ago, i walked into 23rd st and picked up a 3090. i was in and out less than 5 minutes (i was there ate 8:30am)


only 2 recording in that time frame have gotten cut off, the latest was mondays house, but it also happened to my 8300 (i have/had 2 boxes) just to see if i liked the samy.


i still have some issues with pip, it doesnt swap at times.


tomorrow i turn in my last 8300, staying with only 1 dvr for now.


oh, they game me an hdmi cable with the samy.


oh#2, my samy came with only one foot. shaking head.


----------



## oprig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alleg23* /forum/post/17277191
> 
> 
> only 2 recording in that time frame have gotten cut off, the latest was mondays house, but it also happened to my 8300 (i have/had 2 boxes) just



8300HDC here - my recording of House this week also cut off. Did anyone get a full recording of House?


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ank* /forum/post/17276901
> 
> 
> The TV says that specifically BECAUSE you're forcing the box to output only 1080i. That has NOTHING to do with the quality of the image at all. The box scales it and outputs a 1080i signal,so the TV says it's receiving a 1080i image.
> 
> 
> And if you can't tell the difference, then by all means do what you want. I can tell the difference on my set because my TV has a great video processor. My point was that if people want the best image quality, they should try it with a direct pass through to the tv and see if they notice a difference because it depends on several factors and they shouldn't assume it will always look the same. In your case, it very well might.



I know, that is not what I meant, yes I know it is an upscaled image if the channel is 720p and I am outputing 1080i. I am simple stating the difference is going to be so miniscule that most people will not care. It is not like we are getting a great picture anyway the way TW has their HD channels setup. What TV do you have that is so great?


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Frak, I went to check. Sure enough, my recording of the Ken Burns masterpiece got interrupted... box re-booted at 2:22 AM. My 1 AM to 3 AM was in 2 segments.


Looks like I got MDN 2.4.6.21... interesting because the latest version I seemed to read about was 2.4.6.19. Of course NOW I'm wondering about all the issues I have been having... time will tell.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oprig* /forum/post/17278511
> 
> 
> 8300HDC here - my recording of House this week also cut off. Did anyone get a full recording of House?



I try and NOT record anything off 705 because way too many times I have to switch to 05. It was video black, audio OK for about the first 35 or so minutes of the show.


Of COURSE, I watched an hour of 705 last night with not one glitch (quite rare for 705).


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oprig* /forum/post/17278511
> 
> 
> 8300HDC here - my recording of House this week also cut off. Did anyone get a full recording of House?



No, I think the problem was with TW's feed. Hopefully next week everything is resolved.


----------



## Gooddog

We're had three new HD channels just appear recently in the Hudson Valley with no notice. Not that I am complaining but it's weird TWC wouldn't say anything. They have rolled out SDV it appears with the notice that several channels are not available to one way cable card device customers. Hopefully soon they'll rollout the multichannel premium movie channels in HD. Lots of positive changes in the last 6 weeks.


Added Disney HD

CNBC HD

TCM HD


----------



## ank




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/17278866
> 
> 
> I know, that is not what I meant, yes I know it is an upscaled image if the channel is 720p and I am outputing 1080i. I am simple stating the difference is going to be so miniscule that most people will not care. It is not like we are getting a great picture anyway the way TW has their HD channels setup. What TV do you have that is so great?



I never claimed to have some great or amazing TV, only that it has a very good video processor, but I do happen to be extraordinarily happy with my set.


I have an Olevia 747i, which I bought for $1099shipped a little over a year ago. One of the best buys I've made in a long time.


Great picture and production quality and it's worked perfectly. The only negative is the weight, which is due to the high quality anti-reflective glass. The curse of the New York apartment means that that is also about as big as I can go without overpowering the room completely.


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oprig* /forum/post/17278511
> 
> 
> 8300HDC here - my recording of House this week also cut off. Did anyone get a full recording of House?



On my 8300HD (MDN), I got no recording at all for House (705) on Monday. Interestingly, I also got no recording for House on my Tivo (with Cable Card), so I guess it was a TWC problem of some sort. The Tivo gave the following error message in the log:


==========

This program was not recorded because either the Tivo HD DRV is not authorized for this channel, the program was not purchased, or the program was not available in your area.

==========


----------



## margoba

Two more comments about House:


1. My friend who lives in Chelsea has an 8300HDC but an SD TV, so she records House on channel 5 (not 705), and she had no problems whatsoever with House on Monday night.


2. If anybody absolutely has to see the episode that they missed on Monday, it can be purchased from Amazon online (if you have a Roku box or a Tivo) for $1.99 in SD or $2.99 in HD. Really makes you decide just how much you like HD. 


-barry


----------



## Slikkster

Isn't it on Hulu.com for free?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/17281702
> 
> 
> Two more comments about House:
> 
> 
> 1. My friend who lives in Chelsea has an 8300HDC but an SD TV, so she records House on channel 5 (not 705), and she had no problems whatsoever with House on Monday night.
> 
> 
> 2. If anybody absolutely has to see the episode that they missed on Monday, it can be purchased from Amazon online (if you have a Roku box or a Tivo) for $1.99 in SD or $2.99 in HD. Really makes you decide just how much you like HD.
> 
> 
> -barry



or... you can watch it on Hulu for free.........


----------



## margoba

Yeah, you're both right, I guess. I also think it's on Fox.com for free. But, I really don't like watching TV on my PC. It's worth $2.99 once in a great while to watch it on the TV instead of the PC.


-barry


----------



## Slikkster

My laptop's connected to my Plasma TV, so watching Hulu on it for missed shows like this is fine. It's widescreen and aside from the occasional jerky frame when there's a lot of movement, it looks pretty damn good. Less commercials, too!


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/17281763
> 
> 
> or... you can watch it on Hulu for free.........



It's not on hulu.com yet and Fox has new episodes 8 days after air date.


----------



## broadwayblue

So tonight I get home and try and watch TV...but I only get sound, no picture. Is it possible the software update that came through last night did something to my settings? I ask because now the clock is always on...when previously I had the box set to always show the channel. Perhaps I need to go into the settings to reactivate HDMI? Not sure...unfortunately I can't do that as I don't have a picture! My projector is just displaying a blue image and the input selector keeps flashing. But everything sounds great!







Why does TWC always make things so hard?


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/17282493
> 
> 
> So tonight I get home and try and watch TV...but I only get sound, no picture. Is it possible the software update that came through last night did something to my settings? I ask because now the clock is always on...when previously I had the box set to always show the channel. Perhaps I need to go into the settings to reactivate HDMI? Not sure...unfortunately I can't do that as I don't have a picture! My projector is just displaying a blue image and the input selector keeps flashing. But everything sounds great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why does TWC always make things so hard?



I would try a conventional cold reboot of your box. Turn off your TV AND your box. Unplug the box for a little longer than usual, (about 5-10 minutes) and than plug the box back in and reboot. Check your TV projector settings as well. After the box has rebooted, (You see the time or channel in the window) turn the box back on. Turn the TV on last. Do you have a picture now?


Jack


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Satch Man* /forum/post/17282757
> 
> 
> I would try a conventional cold reboot of your box. Turn off your TV AND your box. Unplug the box for a little longer than usual, (about 5-10 minutes) and than plug the box back in and reboot. Check your TV projector settings as well. After the box has rebooted, (You see the time or channel in the window) turn the box back on. Turn the TV on last. Do you have a picture now?
> 
> 
> Jack



I'll give that a shot. The box is recording something at the moment...so I'll wait a bit and unplug it for 10 minutes later this evening. I know the projector is working fine as I switched the receiver input over to my PS3 (also through HMDI) and it showed up just fine. I have to believe there's an issue with the video from the cable box. But I'll try again shortly.


----------



## king of k1ngs

anyone else having problems recording on NBC tonight? For some reason The Office and Community won't record for me no matter how many times i try. And it recorded fine from 8-9 on NBC but it won't record these two shows now.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Satch Man* /forum/post/17269474
> 
> 
> From what I have heard, no problems with ESATA drives. The older versions of Navigator when the box was turned off would have the drive go into a quiet or sleep mode. Sensitive ears could pick up a slight him from the MDN boxes. But now, the unit completely powers down when off. All settings and recordings are retained as always, and programs should record in full so long as there is not commercial power failure.
> 
> 
> Jack




My 8300HDC DVR is working fine with an external ESATA drive. I just stuck a 160GB drive I had lying around and worked like a charm. It's been about a month or more and no issues so far.


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/17283494
> 
> 
> My 8300HDC DVR is working fine with an external ESATA drive. I just stuck a 160GB drive I had lying around and worked like a charm. It's been about a month or more and no issues so far.



Great news. Where are you located, and do you know what version software you are running?


Thanks,


-barry


----------



## hdtvfan2005

NYC now has ODN v3.1.3_2.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/17282493
> 
> 
> So tonight I get home and try and watch TV...but I only get sound, no picture. Is it possible the software update that came through last night did something to my settings? I ask because now the clock is always on...when previously I had the box set to always show the channel. Perhaps I need to go into the settings to reactivate HDMI? Not sure...unfortunately I can't do that as I don't have a picture! My projector is just displaying a blue image and the input selector keeps flashing. But everything sounds great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why does TWC always make things so hard?



Ah, a while back I tried a setting for video output that ended up with the same "no picture." Get out your (or acquire) a component cable, you will end up with a picture and can re-set the video output. Oh, I was using HDMI so switching to another connect did what I expected it to do, brought a picture back. If you WERE hooked up via component, try going HDMI.


The "clock" in MDN does not work at all like it did in Passport. I used and wanted it to show the channel when the box was on, but the time when it was off. Worked 100%. NOW, even if set to "channel always" it will wait for about 30 minutes or so and switch to the last channel... sometimes. Some times it will show my "first channel to show" setting (701). Went from useful to dumb, stupid, and idiotic. I had some hope the software update would correct this dumb thing, but it did NOT, it's just as "broken" as before.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Those who followed my advice to always watch anything on 705 live were rewarded last night (assuming they wanted to see Bones and/or Fringe). Both shows went the same video black as House did the night before... for about the last quarter of each show. Had to switch to 05 to see the endings... by the time it hit the start of the next show, video was restored.


I have a sneaky feeling few watched live and a lot recorded... well, it's very possible you will NOT be happy campers.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/17283494
> 
> 
> My 8300HDC DVR is working fine with an external ESATA drive. I just stuck a 160GB drive I had lying around and worked like a charm. It's been about a month or more and no issues so far.



What is the make and model of the external drive?


----------



## JeffMoney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdtvfan2005* /forum/post/17284460
> 
> 
> NYC now has ODN v3.1.3_2.



question: how do you tell what version you have? And whats new with this new version?


----------



## shemmy

I'm having TWC come on Tuesday to give me a cablecard for the Tivo XL that the new software drove to go and buy. Any advice on what I need to do to be ready for them? Questions I need to ask or things that I need to make sure are accomplished during the service call? I've never dealt with cablecards before, and haven't used a Tivo since I had one hooked up to a phone line. Any advice or thoughts would be appreciated.


Thanks.


----------



## margoba

Just follow the steps on the Tivo instruction card. The guy who came for my install was quite knowledgeable, and the install went smoothly. It does take a bit of time (about a half-hour or so) to set up the various channel scans.


-barry


----------



## oprig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17285210
> 
> 
> Those who followed my advice to always watch anything on 705 live were rewarded last night (assuming they wanted to see Bones and/or Fringe). Both shows went the same video black as House did the night before... for about the last quarter of each show. Had to switch to 05 to see the endings... by the time it hit the start of the next show, video was restored.
> 
> 
> I have a sneaky feeling few watched live and a lot recorded... well, it's very possible you will NOT be happy campers.



8300HDC - recorded Fringe last night; watched it an hour or so later and it was fine. There was one section of adverts towards the end where I couldn't fast forward - the screen just froze; rewinding & playing at normal speed through the offending section rectified the problem.


----------



## shemmy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/17285921
> 
> 
> Just follow the steps on the Tivo instruction card. The guy who came for my install was quite knowledgeable, and the install went smoothly. It does take a bit of time (about a half-hour or so) to set up the various channel scans.
> 
> 
> -barry



Sounds good. Did you keep a regular TW box for VOD/PPV? I'm going to keep my TW DVR in the bedroom, so I don't think I care enough to keep a non-DVR box, but I'm just curious what others are doing.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

FYI, just heard Chicago was knocked out of Olympic consideration on the first round of voting.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/17285395
> 
> 
> question: how do you tell what version you have? And whats new with this new version?




This version has no new features, but (hopefully) addresses bugs that were prevalent with earlier ODN versions running on the Samsung boxes.



To enter ODN diagnostics:
SA 8300HDC: Press and hold [Select] until the Mail icon illuminates, then press [Down]
Samsung 3090: Same as above, except that there is no Mail icon... you'll just have to guess how long (7-10 seconds) to hold the [Select] button before pressing [Down].

Once you enter ODN diagnostics, the ODN version is on Page 1, third line from the bottom.


Also, on the Samsung, you can enter the Samsung diagnostics with a similar sequence.... Hold [Select] for ~10 secs, then press [Up]. Simultaneously pressing [Vol+][Info] on the front panel of the Sammie will also work as well for accessing the Samsung diagnostics.


----------



## JeffMoney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/17286199
> 
> 
> This version has no new features, but (hopefully) addresses bugs that were prevalent with earlier ODN versions running on the Samsung boxes.
> 
> 
> 
> To enter ODN diagnostics:
> SA 8300HDC: Press and hold [Select] until the Mail icon illuminates, then press [Down]
> Samsung 3090: Same as above, except that there is no Mail icon... you'll just have to guess how long (7-10 seconds) to hold the [Select] button before pressing [Down].
> 
> Once you enter ODN diagnostics, the ODN version is on Page 1, third line from the bottom.
> 
> 
> Also, on the Samsung, you can enter the Samsung diagnostics with a similar sequence.... Hold [Select] for ~10 secs, then press [Up]. Simultaneously pressing [Vol+][Info] on the front panel of the Sammie will also work as well for accessing the Samsung diagnostics.



thx, i went to channel 996


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/17286440
> 
> 
> thx, i went to channel 996



There's much more info in the diagnostics menu... it's also universal across TW systems. The diagnostics "channel" is different in each system and doesn't display much information at all.


BTW... if you are interested in seeing where such "hidden" channels are located... and some systems run tests/previews of new channels a week or so prior to actual launch... look in Navigator's Fav Ch setup page. It seems that any channel the box can get, even those that are "hidden" (don't display in guide and are passed over in a normal Ch Up/Down step-through) shows up in the favorites setup. If you add any of the "hidden" channels as a favorite, you can scan through them with the FAV button and they do show up in the Favs section of the guide (if you turn "sort by favorites" on).


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shemmy* /forum/post/17286018
> 
> 
> Sounds good. Did you keep a regular TW box for VOD/PPV? I'm going to keep my TW DVR in the bedroom, so I don't think I care enough to keep a non-DVR box, but I'm just curious what others are doing.



I kept my 8300HD, but I had two DVRs before I bought the Tivo. I like having two DVR boxes -- let's me record 3 (or even 4) shows in the same time slot if necessary, and lately I find it useful to back up channel 705 recordings with channel 5.


-barry


----------



## JeffMoney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/17286501
> 
> 
> There's much more info in the diagnostics menu... it's also universal across TW systems. The diagnostics "channel" is different in each system and doesn't display much information at all.
> 
> 
> BTW... if you are interested in seeing where such "hidden" channels are located... and some systems run tests/previews of new channels a week or so prior to actual launch... look in Navigator's Fav Ch setup page. It seems that any channel the box can get, even those that are "hidden" (don't display in guide and are passed over in a normal Ch Up/Down step-through) shows up in the favorites setup. If you add any of the "hidden" channels as a favorite, you can scan through them with the FAV button and they do show up in the Favs section of the guide (if you turn "sort by favorites" on).



thx for the info i guess there is nothing new in the fav as of now..

i wish they brought back manuel recording..


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17285210
> 
> 
> Those who followed my advice to always watch anything on 705 live were rewarded last night (assuming they wanted to see Bones and/or Fringe). Both shows went the same video black as House did the night before... for about the last quarter of each show. Had to switch to 05 to see the endings... by the time it hit the start of the next show, video was restored.
> 
> 
> I have a sneaky feeling few watched live and a lot recorded... well, it's very possible you will NOT be happy campers.



I was at the theatre, so it's kind of hard to watch it live. 


And (URGHH!) I forgot to set up a Bones backup on channel 5. But it wasn't so bad. The show was fine until 42 minutes in when it froze for about 10 minutes. Luckily that 10 minute span included two sets of commercials. While it seems to have been an important part of the plot, it wasn't critical.


Since I have two DVRs, I now have one set up to make backup recordings of every Fox show using channel 5 instead of 705. I'm not happy about this, but channel 5 seems to suffer none of the very annoying problems (mostly freezes for me) that 705 does.


-barry


----------



## alleg23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/17286651
> 
> 
> I was at the theatre, so it's kind of hard to watch it live.
> 
> 
> And (URGHH!) I forgot to set up a Bones backup on channel 5. But it wasn't so bad. The show was fine until 42 minutes in when it froze for about 10 minutes. Luckily that 10 minute span included two sets of commercials. While it seems to have been an important part of the plot, it wasn't critical.
> 
> 
> Since I have two DVRs, I now have one set up to make backup recordings of every Fox show using channel 5 instead of 705. I'm not happy about this, but channel 5 seems to suffer none of the very annoying problems (mostly freezes for me) that 705 does.
> 
> 
> -barry







this happened to me for both fringe and bones.


i was able to listened to the missing part, but not see the missing parts. it basically froze at a commercial break, so that was on the screen until it snapped back to.


----------



## LL3HD

I had problems with *Flash Forward* last night on *ABC,* constant audio dropouts. Once again, I had to turn on the subtitles to be able to watch the episode.










By this time next week, I'll be watching via FIOS.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oprig*  /forum/post/17285987
> 
> 
> 8300HDC - recorded Fringe last night; watched it an hour or so later and it was fine. There was one section of adverts towards the end where I couldn't fast forward - the screen just froze; rewinding & playing at normal speed through the offending section rectified the problem.



Hmmm, as I recall it was near the end of the program that it went to video black, audio running, exactly like that House ep. I switched to 05 and when I checked back, video was back... but it was something like a 5-6 minute period. So it COULD have been more momentary than I saw.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/17286501
> 
> 
> There's much more info in the diagnostics menu... it's also universal across TW systems. The diagnostics "channel" is different in each system and doesn't display much information at all.
> 
> 
> BTW... if you are interested in seeing where such "hidden" channels are located... and some systems run tests/previews of new channels a week or so prior to actual launch... look in Navigator's Fav Ch setup page. It seems that any channel the box can get, even those that are "hidden" (don't display in guide and are passed over in a normal Ch Up/Down step-through) shows up in the favorites setup. If you add any of the "hidden" channels as a favorite, you can scan through them with the FAV button and they do show up in the Favs section of the guide (if you turn "sort by favorites" on).



One thing I notice is that 996 now has 6 pages of info whereas in Passport it was a single page. AND one has to page to #6 for the software data. It also seems to take a LOT longer to load than previously.


The "advanced" diagnostics actually dates the software version, 2.4.6.21 says Aug 21, 2009!


There's also versions for another half dozen or so "items" might you know what each is?


FWIW, there's no fav channel thing in MDN, that seems to be an ODN only thing. Berk32 has always tracked that stuff for us and it took him 2 days to swap his MDN for ODN to regain that functionality!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/17286651
> 
> 
> I was at the theatre, so it's kind of hard to watch it live.
> 
> 
> And (URGHH!) I forgot to set up a Bones backup on channel 5. But it wasn't so bad. The show was fine until 42 minutes in when it froze for about 10 minutes. Luckily that 10 minute span included two sets of commercials. While it seems to have been an important part of the plot, it wasn't critical.
> 
> 
> Since I have two DVRs, I now have one set up to make backup recordings of every Fox show using channel 5 instead of 705. I'm not happy about this, but channel 5 seems to suffer none of the very annoying problems (mostly freezes for me) that 705 does.
> 
> 
> -barry



Indeed! I also mentioned Fringe, but it appears it was very momentary, I had switched and came back 10 minutes later and saw it back up.


I still think my advice, your strategy should be paid attention to, we sure have had issues with this channel for a LONG period of time... this black video, full audio is simply the latest symptom of a habitual issue that seems related to the channel... I doubt the issue is with Fox, but with TWC, although it COULD be with Fox.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/17289172
> 
> 
> I had problems with *Flash Forward* last night on *ABC,* constant audio dropouts. Once again, I had to turn on the subtitles to be able to watch the episode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By this time next week, I'll be watching via FIOS.



You LUCKY dog you! FF seemed fine over here... not to mention I've been sucked into it's universe!


----------



## Riverside_Guy

It's being said in 2 other forums that TWC has said the 3270 Samsung box being deployed in 2 other areas now does *not* do PIP (which means no swapping buffers)...


I find this terribly hard to believe (Samsung's latest DVR can't do PIP, TWC is rolling out a box that won't do PIP). Even so, someone in the field is also saying they can't do PIP on a 3270.


I've got to be mentally deranged, everyone seems to be taking this news in stride! Have we sunk so far that few care? Or maybe it's that our expectations have sunk so low because we are simply too used to the garbage software like we have to live with as TWC customers?


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17290996
> 
> 
> One thing I notice is that 996 now has 6 pages of info whereas in Passport it was a single page. AND one has to page to #6 for the software data. It also seems to take a LOT longer to load than previously.
> 
> 
> The "advanced" diagnostics actually dates the software version, 2.4.6.21 says Aug 21, 2009!
> 
> 
> There's also versions for another half dozen or so "items" might you know what each is?
> 
> 
> FWIW, there's no fav channel thing in MDN, that seems to be an ODN only thing. Berk32 has always tracked that stuff for us and it took him 2 days to swap his MDN for ODN to regain that functionality!



Actually, my only exposure to MDN is at a friend's house... although I have accessed the diagnostics pages on their box, I have never completely deciphered what was available there... the pages are vastly different than in ODN.


The ODN diagnostics "channel" (Ch 1611 here) that I have is only a single page and takes forever to load. It lists:
MAC Address
IP
Network Status
OOB Data Rx Level
OOB Data Tx Level
Authorization Binding
Service Group
Stack Version
ODN Version/Date
CableCard Version

The full ODN diagnostics are 14 pages.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17291066
> 
> 
> I've got to be mentally deranged, everyone seems to be taking this news in stride! Have we sunk so far that few care? Or maybe it's that our expectations have sunk so low because we are simply too used to the garbage software like we have to live with as TWC customers?



For many, myself included, this is simply not an important feature. I don't use PiP; ever.


A_C


----------



## hdtvfan2005

Not only that there is only 1 90 minute buffer.


----------



## peterlee

I had wideband internet service installed today. The modem is a combo modem/wireless router SMCD3GN that's about the size of a hardcover book. Its shape reminds me of the first gen PS3. If you don't have a router and need one, the SMCD3GN provides one. If you have your own router, you must turn on bridge mode to use it with the SMCD3GN. The disadvantage of this is that Time Warner has tried to lock down its combo unit so you can't configure the firewall, ports or any other router settings, which is half the point of having a router. There is a fairly easy way to gain access to the full set of controls for the combo unit which you can find on the Road Runner 50/5 thread on DSL Reports. Alternatively, Level 3 can remotely re-configure the SMCD3GN and turn on its bridge mode, allowing you to use your own router. That's what I did although it did two calls to get a Level 3 tech who knew how to do this. The first said there was no way. I cut him some slack because I think DOCSIS 3.0 is pretty new to them too. Incidentally, Motorola sells a DOCSIS 3.0 compliant standalone modem model SB6120. It costs about $80-100. Time Warner doesn't yet support this yet but apparently plans to. It is a modem-only model so there'd be no need to deal with the bridge mode hassle once it's supported by Time Warner (also no monthly rental fee to rent the modem).


Speed-wise, the wideband service works as advertised. Even during peak hours, I'm getting 50/5 speeds in zip code 10019 (57th and 11th Ave). Pretty impressive. Of course, as more people get the service, performance will drop. The installer who was a very skilled and knowledgeable member of the ops tech department said the price will probably drop soon. There have been reports by many folks of the modem constantly losing sync and internet connection so there are definitely some teething pains. I saw some of the dropped connection right after the install but it has been solid ever since I had bridge mode turned on. Don't know if the two are related.


Finally, an update on the glitches I've posted about. I've been in touch with people in Time Warner management and they are aware of glitches on HD channels in the last month or so. That's the good news. The bad news is they still haven't pinpointed the cause. They are using visits and installs as an opportunity to troubleshoot, which is what they did with my appointment today (an ops tech is not usually sent to install a modem). It's not exactly great news but at least they're aware of system issues.


----------



## G1Ravage

I was watching a saved program on my DVR and pressed stop. I got the usual save or delete dialogue, but it disappeared before I could make a selection, and my program suddenly resumed playing. I pressed stop again, but it only paused the program and didn't bring up any dialogue. Although my program was playing normally, I couldn't access any menus or change the channel or anything.


After a minute or so, my box rebooted on its own. It's a bit freaky to me how much longer it takes Navigator to boot compared to Passport. I was afraid my box was going to give me troubles again, but everything is back to normal now.


Must've just been a glitch. Don't think it was an update of any kind, because my version number is the same.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/17294356
> 
> 
> I had wideband internet service installed today.



Good report... thanks. A router as well, who woulda thunk! I assume the wireless part DOES work?


Pricing looks to be more than double standard rates, way too rich for me. Mostly because I doubt it would help all that much with things like news websites (i.e. like out 2 tabloid papers) that take as long to eventually load as they did back in the modem days!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/17291217
> 
> 
> For many, myself included, this is simply not an important feature. I don't use PiP; ever.
> 
> 
> A_C



Oh I DO understand that... but my guess would be more than 50% DO use it. Then again, I also bet you if it was gone on all current installations, there would be a huge outpouring of anger. There's none of those boxes here, getting a 3090 seems terribly spotty as it is, so it also could be that I look ahead to what will happen more than others.


In any case, the issue (IMO) is that one feature of significant value that we've had for years and years appears to be on it's way out AND there's simply no earthly reason for them to eliminate it.


----------



## peterlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17295334
> 
> 
> Good report... thanks. A router as well, who woulda thunk! I assume the wireless part DOES work?
> 
> 
> Pricing looks to be more than double standard rates, way too rich for me. Mostly because I doubt it would help all that much with things like news websites (i.e. like out 2 tabloid papers) that take as long to eventually load as they did back in the modem days!



I never tried to connect to the wireless signal from the unit before I had it turned off but it was definitely broadcasting. The install tech forgot to give me the access point name and password but Level 3 support gave them to me.


I agree that it is too expensive value for money and certainly complete overkill for normal browsing. Outside of speed measurement sites, it's almost impossible to find a real world site where you can download a single file at 50 mbits/sec. Most servers simply don't send data at that high a rate. But it's pretty easy to do concurrent downloads where the bandwidth definitely helps. For instance, I downloaded three TV episodes on iTunes at the same time - not an unusual situation in iTunes since buying an HD episode automatically downloads an SD version as well - and each of them matched the download speed of a single episode using the regular Road Runner. An hour-long HD episode from iTunes takes 25 minutes to download at 10 mbits/sec - which seems to be the max speed of Apple's servers - so being able to concurrently download at that speed saves a lot of time. And of course, there's the huge leap in upload speed.


----------



## Ronster515

How will we know when switched digital video is activated on the system.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronster515* /forum/post/17297194
> 
> 
> How will we know when switched digital video is activated on the system.



With great fanfare, TWC will announce a major new 'upgrade' purporting to be the greatest thing since sliced bred. It will then be followed by months of glitches and service interruptions, attributable to a recent 'software issue'.


A_C


----------



## oprig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17291026
> 
> 
> Indeed! I also mentioned Fringe, but it appears it was very momentary, I had switched and came back 10 minutes later and saw it back up.
> 
> 
> I still think my advice, your strategy should be paid attention to, we sure have had issues with this channel for a LONG period of time... this black video, full audio is simply the latest symptom of a habitual issue that seems related to the channel... I doubt the issue is with Fox, but with TWC, although it COULD be with Fox.



Actually I was wrong about my 8300HDC recording Fringe OK. It seems as though there was a jump from one commercial break to the next thereby missing a whole chunk of the show. This happened near the end. I'd had a couple of beers and thought that the storyline seemed a little disjointed but didn't notice the "jump". My wife noticed it when she watched Fringe the next day. I've never had the "black video full audio" on 705 though.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/17283586
> 
> 
> Great news. Where are you located, and do you know what version software you are running?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> -barry




Bayside, Queens. ODN 3.1.3_2


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/17285277
> 
> 
> What is the make and model of the external drive?




I think it was an old Seagate 160GB drive that I had lying around.


I stuck it inside an "Aluminum External SATA II eSATA Drive Enclosure 3.5 for MAC and PC" from cooldrives.com. Working like a charm!


----------



## realdeal1115

Hey guys, I've been a long time lurker/occasional poster to this thread and an even longer TWC customer however, I've decided to jump ship to Fios. The install is scheduled for this coming Friday. If there's any questions or anything else that may be of interest to you, just let me know and I'll do my best to oblige.


One thing's for sure though, Fios is VERY eager to get business. For example, Verizon emailed my an estimate of what my monthly bill would be. (I give Verizon a lot of credit for this, at least they're up front with this information and don't wait for the installation to be complete before they tell you what your total monthly bill will be) Anyhow, I was not happy about the cost of Taxes/Fees/Other Charges which amounted to $23.15 month. When I called to express my displeasure, they knocked another $10 off of my monthly bill.


----------



## DNINE

Where in the City do you reside?^^^^^


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronster515* /forum/post/17297194
> 
> 
> How will we know when switched digital video is activated on the system.



Far as I can tell/know/read, at this point there's no need for it. Still, the MDN diagnostics DO seem to say it's active.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/17297553
> 
> 
> With great fanfare, TWC will announce a major new 'upgrade' purporting to be the greatest thing since sliced bred. It will then be followed by months of glitches and service interruptions, attributable to a recent 'software issue'.
> 
> 
> A_C



It now seems they did slip an unannounced one in with the .21 update. As of this Friday, none of my series recordings are being scheduled, so that's three days and so far. I even re-did all Fri/Sat series and zip, nothing, nada. Needless to say they have turned a perfectly functional, reliable and consistent box into a nightmare... it goes back later this week.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oprig* /forum/post/17298523
> 
> 
> Actually I was wrong about my 8300HDC recording Fringe OK. It seems as though there was a jump from one commercial break to the next thereby missing a whole chunk of the show. This happened near the end. I'd had a couple of beers and thought that the storyline seemed a little disjointed but didn't notice the "jump". My wife noticed it when she watched Fringe the next day. I've never had the "black video full audio" on 705 though.



For the past week, that is the "symptom" I see for nighttime 705 shows... but watching live, not recorded. Daytime (i.e. Giants game yesterday) I see several total freezes, audio and video... then picked up right after the action one expected to see. Fortunately, with anything significant shown 5-6 times, ultimately it's more annoying than devastating (imagine if it was "The Catch" and the only replay in video you ever saw was some grainy, 4:3 SD footage on the news?).


----------



## SRFast

Hi. Over the last week there has been banding\\interference on the video when using the SA8300 HD DVR. It is connected to my HDTV via HDMI. The banding only appears when using the 8300. My CC source is problem free so my HDTV is OK. Anyone else? BTW, the 8300HD is using that crappy new software.


TIA...JL


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Hey, if ANYONE is visiting/visits 23rd street this week, I'd appreciate it if you could scope out whether they have 3090s, if not when they expect or typically get them. My box no longer will schedule anything from the series list so I COULD muddle along manually past this week if I had some idea how to maximize my chances for getting a 3090.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronster515* /forum/post/17297194
> 
> 
> How will we know when switched digital video is activated on the system.



It tells you the SDV status in the diagnostic screen, It is not active currently


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRFast* /forum/post/17300109
> 
> 
> Hi. Over the last week there has been banding\\interference on the video when using the SA8300 HD DVR. It is connected to my HDTV via HDMI. The banding only appears when using the 8300. My CC source is problem free so my HDTV is OK. Anyone else? BTW, the 8300HD is using that crappy new software.
> 
> 
> TIA...JL



Get a new box and let go the death grip you have on the ancient 8300HD, passport is not coming back get a new box


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *realdeal1115* /forum/post/17298815
> 
> 
> ...The install is scheduled for this coming Friday. If there's any questions or anything else that may be of interest to you, just let me know and I'll do my best to oblige.
> 
> 
> ...Verizon emailed my an estimate of what my monthly bill would be.
> 
> 
> ....I called to express my displeasure, they knocked another $10 off of my monthly bill.



I'm also having my install on Friday. I tried calling for that $10 _What's this tax charge?_ trick that you suggested but they didn't go for it. They said because of my sign up bonus incentives I couldn't get anything more.


What did you get as a sign up bonus?


I got a free multi room DVR for three months and $200 cash back. $150 to come after a few months of billing and $50 to be sent to me immediately in a BJ's Visa card. After the bonus crap the pricing is extremely close to what TW's was, but that was with a lot of prodding with TW. In other words, don't think you'll be saving a ton of money. My main hope is that the picture and audio quality is better, as reported. That is reason enough for me.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

I love how these guys always front load things... many are impressed until 6 months or so later when they start paying a LOT more and get in a huff.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17300784
> 
> 
> I love how these guys always front load things... many are impressed until 6 months or so later when they start paying a LOT more and get in a huff.



Well, aside from the multi room DVR charge (after three months), the price is locked in for two years. I'm not locked in for two years, just the price.


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRFast* /forum/post/17300109
> 
> 
> Hi. Over the last week there has been banding\\interference on the video when using the SA8300 HD DVR. It is connected to my HDTV via HDMI. The banding only appears when using the 8300. My CC source is problem free so my HDTV is OK. Anyone else? BTW, the 8300HD is using that crappy new software.
> 
> 
> TIA...JL



Before getting a new box, I would suggest a service call requesting an IN-HOUSE TECH, (Not an Independent Contractor) to have them come to your home and ask to please check signal strength inside and outside the home, and your cable line for any problems. Many times issues such as weathering, aging lines, and signal splitters, can cause problems whether you have a new box or not. This should be the premise of your call.


The tech can bring you a new box, but have the signal and line issues checked first before replacing the box.


Jack


----------



## realdeal1115




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/17299886
> 
> 
> Where in the City do you reside?^^^^^



I'm near Rosedale.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/17300666
> 
> 
> I’m also having my install on Friday. I tried calling for that $10 _“What’s this tax charge?”_ trick that you suggested but they didn’t go for it. They said because of my sign up bonus incentives I couldn’t get anything more.
> 
> 
> What did you get as a sign up bonus?



I ordered the Triple play package and I will receive a $150 debit card plus and I get an additional $5 off per month (for one year) for ordering online. My rates are guaranteed for 2 years.


Unfortunately, $120 of the money I am getting from Verizon will be going to TWC to pay for the termination of my agreement with them.










Even with adding an additional set, at the end of the day I am saving about $30 per month by moving from TWC to Verizon.


----------



## jcc

Did anyone else lose all of their HD channels with direct connect to their TV tuner? I'm in the UES.


----------



## tamanaco

My 8300HD was updated either today 10/5 or 10/01 (date of last reboot displayed in the Diags page) I've been away for the weekend, but given that old habits die hard... I tried using the FAV button on the Video Guide and it was surprised when it worked. This did not work in the previous version... I'm sure of that. I don't know what else has been fixed as I just found out that it is a new MDN version.


The new MDN is version Atlas v2.4.6-21-ptv (Mt. Sherman)

The old MDN version was Atlas v2.4.4-16-ptv (Pyramidr


Anyone else noticed this? I'm in the UWS (88th street and Columbus Ave).


----------



## whatsinthecase

So having been through recording freezes and unwatchable hd channels- two new boxes and still have the stuttering unwatchable hd channels.

Ive been using the 8300hd's as thats all they'll give me-


Would a tivo box with a cable card solve my problems? Im tempted to go up to bestbuy before the tech comes on thursday and pick one up-





8300hd twc greenwich village.


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronster515* /forum/post/17297194
> 
> 
> How will we know when switched digital video is activated on the system.



You'll know when we Tivo users will start complaining about not being able to get all the channels.


-barry


----------



## margoba

Fox Victory!


OK, so maybe it's a little (a lot?) too early to claim victory, but I just watched House in HD (recorded on channel 705), and there was not a single glitch in the whole show! OK, it's anecdotal evidence, but maybe TWC and Fox have figured out their problem.


-barry


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/17305109
> 
> 
> Fox Victory!
> 
> 
> OK, so maybe it's a little (a lot?) too early to claim victory, but I just watched House in HD (recorded on channel 705), and there was not a single glitch in the whole show! OK, it's anecdotal evidence, but maybe TWC and Fox have figured out their problem.
> 
> 
> -barry



It won't last; it never does.


A_C


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamanaco* /forum/post/17304542
> 
> 
> My 8300HD was updated either today 10/5 or 10/01 (date of last reboot displayed in the Diags page) I've been away for the weekend, but given that old habits die hard... I tried using the FAV button on the Video Guide and it was surprised when it worked. This did not work in the previous version... I'm sure of that. I don't know what else has been fixed as I just found out that it is a new MDN version.
> 
> 
> The new MDN is version Atlas v2.4.6-21-ptv (Mt. Sherman)
> 
> The old MDN version was Atlas v2.4.4-16-ptv (Pyramidr
> 
> 
> Anyone else noticed this? I'm in the UWS (88th street and Columbus Ave).



Mine got updated to this version this morning at about 2:30AM. Everything seems OK and stable enough to me. Haven't noticed anything different beyond the aforementioned ability to frame advance/frame back (pause the program, then use the FF/REW key to move one frame foreward or backward). Hoping it increases stability.....I've been having 2-3 crashes/reboots a week with the previous version of MDN on my 8300HD (which otherwise I've been pretty happy with given its limitations).


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/17300922
> 
> 
> Well, aside from the multi room DVR charge (after three months), the price is locked in for two years. I'm not locked in for two years, just the price.



Larry, are you STILL on 2.4.4.16 in Queens on your 8300HD/MDN? Somehow I thought we all had gotten it... especially as Manhattan was always dead last for ANYTHING from TWC!


I'm taking a fresh look at TiVO. Far as I can really tell, TWC costs 11 bucks for DVR, FiOS 16. Sooo, if anyone wants to post what they do NOT like about TiVO, go ahead (I know about lack of VOD and ).


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/17307212
> 
> 
> Mine got updated to this version this morning at about 2:30AM. Everything seems OK and stable enough to me. Haven't noticed anything different beyond the aforementioned ability to frame advance/frame back (pause the program, then use the FF/REW key to move one frame foreward or backward). Hoping it increases stability.....I've been having 2-3 crashes/reboots a week with the previous version of MDN on my 8300HD (which otherwise I've been pretty happy with given its limitations).



My box did something weird last night; it spontaneously switched to the SD equivalent of what I was watching.


Without warning, in the middle of the 6 o'clock news, it just tuned from NBC-HD (704) to NBC-SD (04).


I switched back and everything seemed fine, but it left my head scratching.


A_C


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcc* /forum/post/17304525
> 
> 
> Did anyone else lose all of their HD channels with direct connect to their TV tuner? I'm in the UES.



Perfectly normal if your TV does not have a QAM tuner (or it does and you haven't done a scan).


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/17305109
> 
> 
> Fox Victory!
> 
> 
> OK, so maybe it's a little (a lot?) too early to claim victory, but I just watched House in HD (recorded on channel 705), and there was not a single glitch in the whole show! OK, it's anecdotal evidence, but maybe TWC and Fox have figured out their problem.
> 
> 
> -barry



Ah-yup, glitch-free last night. Unfortunately, we've seen this before, it looks for all the world the issue has been put to bed... but it manages to pop back up. I'm still following my own advice, whenever I can, I'll always watch live. At least I still have a working PIP so I can amuse myself during commercials!


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17307727
> 
> 
> Larry, are you STILL on 2.4.4.16 in Queens on your 8300HD/MDN? Somehow I thought we all had gotten it... especially as Manhattan was always dead last for ANYTHING from TWC!



Since I’m having the Fios installed on Friday, I haven’t bothered to check for version upgrades. It’s been hectic at home trying to get through the DVR recordings. I have three operas that have been sitting on the drive that I can kiss good-bye, never have time this week. I guess they’ll be on again


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17307727
> 
> 
> I'm taking a fresh look at TiVO. Far as I can really tell, TWC costs 11 bucks for DVR, FiOS 16. Sooo, if anyone wants to post what they do NOT like about TiVO, go ahead (I know about lack of VOD and ).



Regarding the Tivo, If you are planning on getting one and then switching to Fios, check out the thread I linked. I was ready to take the plunge and buy the Tivos but I decided to wait until the new version comes out in several months and now, according to the chat in this thread, there might be compatibility issues down the road with Tivo and Fios. Therefore, I’m waiting.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1#post17302531


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/17307745
> 
> 
> My box did something weird last night; it spontaneously switched to the SD equivalent of what I was watching.
> 
> 
> Without warning, in the middle of the 6 o'clock news, it just tuned from NBC-HD (704) to NBC-SD (04).
> 
> 
> I switched back and everything seemed fine, but it left my head scratching.
> 
> 
> A_C



I've never seen that one before.....


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/17308042
> 
> 
> Since I'm having the Fios installed on Friday, I haven't bothered to check for version upgrades. It's been hectic at home trying to get through the DVR recordings. I have three operas that have been sitting on the drive that I can kiss good-bye, never have time this week. I guess they'll be on again



Wow, opera! It used to be my least favorite form/genre of music, but as I grow older, I'm appreciating it more. Used to detest rap, but now not near as much. Just drove (on a bus) by Lincoln Center on the way home and I am AGHAST that they are spending 1.2 BILLION for a Las Vegas fountain and a bunch of useless UNNECESSARY crap that undoubtedly push the average ticket price over 200 bucks. Not to mention when it was being built, I was working at ABC News and my office looked over the whole area.



> Quote:
> Regarding the Tivo, If you are planning on getting one and then switching to Fios, check out the thread I linked. I was ready to take the plunge and buy the Tivos but I decided to wait until the new version comes out in several months and now, according to the chat in this thread, there might be compatibility issues down the road with Tivo and Fios. Therefore, I'm waiting.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1#post17302531



Damn... I had a nasty issue yesterday so I was almost ready to jump, on the one hand because I could transition it from TWC to FiOS. The worst of that issue seems over, so I can go back to "considering." I still think the $$$ issue VERY MUCH favors going TiVO w/FiOS than TWC.


Been going to the NY FiOS thread, but this one you posted may be better... although in 30 seconds I'm not loving what I quickly read. Then again, the notion that Verizon is NOT going w/ MAY be just one person's opinion.


----------



## margoba

A friend wants help: Anybody know what's up with the Yankees tomorrow night? The mlb.com site says the game is on TBS starting at 6:07pm. TWC says the game starts at 8:30 (and Tivo agrees). Given that we have no manual recordings under Navigator, what should he do? Any ideas.


-barry


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/17310107
> 
> 
> A friend wants help: Anybody know what's up with the Yankees tomorrow night? The mlb.com site says the game is on TBS starting at 6:07pm. TWC says the game starts at 8:30 (and Tivo agrees). Given that we have no manual recordings under Navigator, what should he do? Any ideas.
> 
> 
> -barry



Definitely at 6:07


Record something on TBS at 6PM and extend it or just record several shows after that.


----------



## BkDude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17307775
> 
> 
> Ah-yup, glitch-free last night. Unfortunately, we've seen this before, it looks for all the world the issue has been put to bed... but it manages to pop back up. I'm still following my own advice, whenever I can, I'll always watch live. At least I still have a working PIP so I can amuse myself during commercials!



During last night's Hell's Kitchen on 705, which I was watching live and also recording, the picture froze at about 8:30 and then went black about a minute later. The sound continued though. I switched to 5 to continue watching and would switch back during commercial breaks. The problem seemed to last about 15 minutes. Meanwhile, I noticed that at some point my DVR was no longer recording.


This has also happened during Mad Men and other shows. Why then hell can't the DVR either keep recording or continue recording once the issue is cleared up?


The reliablility issue with TWC really makes me hate them.


----------



## Gooddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamanaco* /forum/post/17304542
> 
> 
> My 8300HD was updated either today 10/5 or 10/01 (date of last reboot displayed in the Diags page) I've been away for the weekend, but given that old habits die hard... I tried using the FAV button on the Video Guide and it was surprised when it worked. This did not work in the previous version... I'm sure of that. I don't know what else has been fixed as I just found out that it is a new MDN version.
> 
> 
> The new MDN is version Atlas v2.4.6-21-ptv (Mt. Sherman)
> 
> The old MDN version was Atlas v2.4.4-16-ptv (Pyramidr
> 
> 
> Anyone else noticed this? I'm in the UWS (88th street and Columbus Ave).



I am in the Hudson Valley division but I did look at my status yesterday on my 8300HD. I am running the Mt Sherman version and SDV is enabled.


----------



## Slikkster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BkDude* /forum/post/17312345
> 
> 
> During last night's Hell's Kitchen on 705, which I was watching live and also recording, the picture froze at about 8:30 and then went black about a minute later. The sound continued though. I switched to 5 to continue watching and would switch back during commercial breaks. The problem seemed to last about 15 minutes. Meanwhile, I noticed that at some point my DVR was no longer recording.



I didn't watch it live, but I lost 15 minutes (roughly) in my DVR record on channel 705 during Hells Kitchen. It seemed to be the :30 to :42 section. When I tried to FF at the point where it stopped recording, I couldn't. I had to put it in Play mode, and then it skipped right to :42 or so. Annoying.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slikkster* /forum/post/17312462
> 
> 
> I didn't watch it live, but I lost 15 minutes (roughly) in my DVR record on channel 705 during Hells Kitchen. It seemed to be the :30 to :42 section. When I tried to FF at the point where it stopped recording, I couldn't. I had to put it in Play mode, and then it skipped right to :42 or so. Annoying.



Same thing happened to me. The video portion of _Hells Kitchen_ just froze for about 20 minutes; audio was unaffected. As usual, TWC support was completely clueless about it.


A_C


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BkDude* /forum/post/17312345
> 
> 
> During last night's Hell's Kitchen on 705, which I was watching live and also recording, the picture froze at about 8:30 and then went black about a minute later. The sound continued though. I switched to 5 to continue watching and would switch back during commercial breaks. The problem seemed to last about 15 minutes. Meanwhile, I noticed that at some point my DVR was no longer recording.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slikkster* /forum/post/17312462
> 
> 
> I didn't watch it live, but I lost 15 minutes (roughly) in my DVR record on channel 705 during Hells Kitchen. It seemed to be the :30 to :42 section. When I tried to FF at the point where it stopped recording, I couldn't. I had to put it in Play mode, and then it skipped right to :42 or so. Annoying.



Same for me, piece of crap. I tried watching it later on and didn't realize the glitch right away because it froze during a commercial break. When I fast forwarded through to the show, they were already done with their cooking. WTF.


----------



## bouhhan

this is my first post in this thread as i just saw it for the first time.


i've been on twc in astoria, queens for the last four years.


my only current issue is with my 8300 recording only the first minute of a scheduled show.


it happens sporadically and could happen with any show at anytime.


i swapped the box out but it still happens with the new box.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BkDude* /forum/post/17312345
> 
> 
> During last night's Hell's Kitchen on 705, which I was watching live and also recording, the picture froze at about 8:30 and then went black about a minute later. The sound continued though. I switched to 5 to continue watching and would switch back during commercial breaks. The problem seemed to last about 15 minutes. Meanwhile, I noticed that at some point my DVR was no longer recording.
> 
> 
> This has also happened during Mad Men and other shows. Why then hell can't the DVR either keep recording or continue recording once the issue is cleared up?
> 
> 
> The reliablility issue with TWC really makes me hate them.



Thankfully you DO indicate location, that makes it far easier to actually understand what's going on... if the same symptoms show up elsewhere, then we CAN reasonably conclude it's a system wide issue. I've never seen that show, but it sure sounds exactly like symptoms I have seen.


I think there are certain issues having to do with the signal that CAN cancel even a recording in progress. I think the DVR is "supposed" to resume a recording if it was interrupted. During the MDN update, I was in the middle of a recording and 10 minutes after the recording stopped, it resumed. Then again, "supposed" must always be used as this "software" is a joke... it has a reliability index of some negative number.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Just as a FWIW, my aunt had a DVR installed 2 weeks ago (her first). I visited her last night and see they gave her a 8300HD/MDN. So it looks like they continue to re-circulate those ancient boxes. Which means if you need to swap your box, you COULD end up with another 8300HD, not even a HDC.


----------



## bouhhan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17312751
> 
> 
> Just as a FWIW, my aunt had a DVR installed 2 weeks ago (her first). I visited her last night and see they gave her a 8300HD/MDN. So it looks like they continue to re-circulate those ancient boxes. Which means if you need to swap your box, you COULD end up with another 8300HD, not even a HDC.



what is the newest/best box?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bouhhan* /forum/post/17312850
> 
> 
> what is the newest/best box?



I'd say the Samsung 3090. BUT that is largely based on my filtering of a ton of stuff I've read. It clearly is the latest design of DVRs. BUT, any of the three have multiple known issues. AND a lot of those issues may NOT affect all boxes equally.


Personally, I think any and all of these issues are 100% in the software, not the hardware. Of all of them, it seems the 3090 CAN be field upgraded to a 320G drive, so that box would be my first choice.


----------



## adrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slikkster* /forum/post/17312462
> 
> 
> I didn't watch it live, but I lost 15 minutes (roughly) in my DVR record on channel 705 during Hells Kitchen. It seemed to be the :30 to :42 section. When I tried to FF at the point where it stopped recording, I couldn't. I had to put it in Play mode, and then it skipped right to :42 or so. Annoying.



That happened to me with the last 10 minutes of Family Guy from Sunday Night. I recorded HK last night, but was watching it OTA simultaneously. I never bothered to check the recording before deleting it, so I'd bet it was the same as you guys. We are making progress though, at least the one hour recorded in one segment for me.







The OTA signal was fine, so it wasn't a FOX issue.


----------



## bouhhan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17312994
> 
> 
> I'd say the Samsung 3090. BUT that is largely based on my filtering of a ton of stuff I've read. It clearly is the latest design of DVRs. BUT, any of the three have multiple known issues. AND a lot of those issues may NOT affect all boxes equally.
> 
> 
> Personally, I think any and all of these issues are 100% in the software, not the hardware. Of all of them, it seems the 3090 CAN be field upgraded to a 320G drive, so that box would be my first choice.



and twc carries it and i can swap out my 8300's for the 3090 by bringing them into the store on 34th?


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bouhhan* /forum/post/17313069
> 
> 
> and twc carries it and i can swap out my 8300's for the 3090 by bringing them into the store on 34th?



I don't know about 34th street location but you are aware that there is one in the Queens Center? Should be a stones throw from Astoria.


----------



## bouhhan

i work in midtown, so i always go there - i'll give them a call - thanks for the heads up.


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BkDude* /forum/post/17312345
> 
> 
> During last night's Hell's Kitchen on 705, which I was watching live and also recording, the picture froze at about 8:30 and then went black about a minute later. The sound continued though. I switched to 5 to continue watching and would switch back during commercial breaks. The problem seemed to last about 15 minutes. Meanwhile, I noticed that at some point my DVR was no longer recording.
> 
> 
> This has also happened during Mad Men and other shows. Why then hell can't the DVR either keep recording or continue recording once the issue is cleared up?
> 
> 
> The reliablility issue with TWC really makes me hate them.



If you are actually watching the show (as opposed to a recording of the show) when this happens, you can switch to channel 5. These "glitches" (I use quotes because I think the word "glitches" is not nearly strong enough to describe what happens) are almost always only on the HD version of the channel.


-barry


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17312994
> 
> 
> I'd say the Samsung 3090. BUT that is largely based on my filtering of a ton of stuff I've read. It clearly is the latest design of DVRs. BUT, any of the three have multiple known issues. AND a lot of those issues may NOT affect all boxes equally.
> 
> 
> Personally, I think any and all of these issues are 100% in the software, not the hardware. Of all of them, it seems the 3090 CAN be field upgraded to a 320G drive, so that box would be my first choice.



I know we differ on this, but I think the 8300HD is the best of the boxes (and I have had all three of the TWC boxes). My main reason for preferring it to the 3090 is that MDN (the 8300HD) supports external drives. I have heard comments that indicate that the latest version of ODN also supports external drives, but until I can verify that I still prefer the 8300HD.


If ODN now supports external drives, then I'd say my preference is for the 3090 which is generally faster then the 8300HD.


I'm going to keep my 3090 an extra month in order to try adding an external drive.


-barry


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17312994
> 
> 
> I'd say the Samsung 3090. BUT that is largely based on my filtering of a ton of stuff I've read. It clearly is the latest design of DVRs. BUT, any of the three have multiple known issues. AND a lot of those issues may NOT affect all boxes equally.
> 
> 
> Personally, I think any and all of these issues are 100% in the software, not the hardware. Of all of them, it seems the 3090 CAN be field upgraded to a 320G drive, so that box would be my first choice.



I would agree but, as you mentioned, the 3090 is not without its quirks. Its worst problem seems to be isolated to my (Charlotte) market... at times it will just refuse to record our CBS and FOX HD channels. However, we have found that it will work fine for awhile after a reboot... so I have just gotten in the habit of rebooting the box - which can be done purely from the remote - every Monday morning. It will typically be fine all week after that. I have not seen this issue reported in any other division, so it may very well be a headend or guide issue unique to Charlotte.


Its other quirk has been that it tends to lose AV sync after signal glitches... but a brief pause/play or pause/live sequence will restore the AV sync.


Otherwise, it has done a very good and "unfussy" job managing my series recordings, and the 320GB internal storage makes the need for eSATA support or manual babysitting of series recordings a non-issue. I have also found its component PQ to be exceptionally good, and its PiP windows are out at the corners of a 16:9 display, unlike the the 8300s.


----------



## timewaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/17314398
> 
> 
> I would agree but, as you mentioned, the 3090 is not without its quirks. Its worst problem seems to be isolated to my (Charlotte) market... at times it will just refuse to record our CBS and FOX HD channels. However, we have found that it will work fine for awhile after a reboot... so I have just gotten in the habit of rebooting the box - which can be done purely from the remote - every Monday morning. It will typically be fine all week after that. I have not seen this issue reported in any other division, so it may very well be a headend or guide issue unique to Charlotte.
> 
> 
> Its other quirk has been that it tends to lose AV sync after signal glitches... but a brief pause/play or pause/live sequence will restore the AV sync.
> 
> 
> Otherwise, it has done a very good and "unfussy" job managing my series recordings, and the 320GB internal storage makes the need for eSATA support or manual babysitting of series recordings a non-issue. I have also found its component PQ to be exceptionally good, and its PiP windows are out at the corners of a 16:9 display, unlike the the 8300s.



how do you reboot the box from the remote?

i'm sick of this thing rebooting on me during a recording.


Also, when and how did you get the 320 gig box?


----------



## JeffMoney

Whats up with TBSHD 708 the MLB game is on now and the channel keeps stoping and starting..


----------



## chazman151

Was coming to post about the 708/TBS issues.


Rebooting did nothing. Watching on Ch 8.


Noticed it last night as well on Twins/Tigers. Worse today I think.


----------



## jcc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17307746
> 
> 
> Perfectly normal if your TV does not have a QAM tuner (or it does and you haven't done a scan).



But I do. That's the problem. I've been watching HD broadcast TV for about 6 years now on my direct connect $13/month sub. For some reason the service went down over the weekend and then again 2 days ago and the HD channels never returned.


You're suppose to be able to tune into 2-1,4-1,5-1 etc to get the HD versions but they're now gone.


I'm still unsure whether or not TWC is requried by law to provide those channels. Someone I spoke to said that they're only requried to provide the SD versions. I wonder if I should take this up with the FCC?


This sucks because in the old pre-digital days they're required to provide broadcast channels without cablebox.


----------



## carl2680




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chazman151* /forum/post/17315222
> 
> 
> Was coming to post about the 708/TBS issues.
> 
> 
> Rebooting did nothing. Watching on Ch 8.
> 
> 
> Noticed it last night as well on Twins/Tigers. Worse today I think.



So you guys just noticed the gliches and picture freeze today on TBS. This problem has been going on the whole season. I got tired of calling TWC regarding this problem.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chazman151* /forum/post/17315222
> 
> 
> Was coming to post about the 708/TBS issues.
> 
> 
> Rebooting did nothing. Watching on Ch 8.
> 
> 
> Noticed it last night as well on Twins/Tigers. Worse today I think.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/17315787
> 
> 
> So you guys just noticed the gliches and picture freeze today on TBS. This problem has been going on the whole season. I got tired of calling TWC regarding this problem.



These audio drop outs suck. I also tried rebooting with no change.


I had no problems that I can think of last year. By the way, I didn't watch any other games on TBS this year.


----------



## zagoren

yeah....i called twcny as well....there were like....we are having a temp problem...reboot...yada yada....i asked for a refund of tbs hd for a month...i wonder what that will come out to.....


so its been going on all year?


----------



## DNINE

I'm getting the drops on 708, Is this game on any other Ch?


----------



## tamanaco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/17316131
> 
> 
> I'm getting the drops on 708, Is this game on any other Ch?



Same here in the UWS... sounds cuts out and then the screen freezes. NO GOOD!


----------



## adrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/17316131
> 
> 
> I'm getting the drops on 708, Is this game on any other Ch?



same in the village.


----------



## broadwayblue

TBS freezes for a few seconds every few minutes here on the UES. There it goes again. Pretty weak.


----------



## carl2680

Yup the problem of picture freeze and audio drops on TBS HD has been going on all season long. Maybe they should put TBS HD on a QAM with two HD channels only instead of 3. Everyone should call and complain otherwise they will not fix the problem.


----------



## DNINE

This is really freaking annoying! Just when ARod was swinging the Pq freezes up, I don't watch TBS that much has this been going on for awhile? I refuse to watch in SD.


----------



## DNINE

The TW Contact Via email page looks like a Craigslist setup, it's really cheesy! What's up with that?


----------



## mikej10ny

Picture freezing here on e 14th st too. Very frustrating..would have been nice to see Matsui's home run swing...


----------



## carl2680




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/17316266
> 
> 
> This is really freaking annoying! Just when ARod was swinging the Pq freezes up, I don't watch TBS that much has this been going on for awhile? I refuse to watch in SD.



And Folks don't assume that the problem will go away after tonight if TWC don't fix it. The problem will be there for every game. I used to turn to TBS SUndays game, and every week the problem was there. Of course I stoped watching it once the football season started.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timewaster* /forum/post/17315089
> 
> 
> how do you reboot the box from the remote?
> 
> i'm sick of this thing rebooting on me during a recording.
> 
> 
> Also, when and how did you get the 320 gig box?



It's in the Samsung hardware diagnostics, which you can acces by pressing [Select] for ~10 seconds, then pressing [Up]. Then the REBOOT option is at the bottom of the main menu.


I had one of the original 3090s distributed here back in April, which initially all came with a 320GB drive (Charlotte was the first division to get widespread deployment of the 3090). My second 3090 came with a 160, but I took care of that for $50 and 10 minutes time.


----------



## HDgeneration

Question: I live on the West side of Manhattan, What should i expect at a Time Warner Installation??? Can i choose between HDMI or Component??? Do they provide you with a New HD Box? How much should i expect to pay for the cable service from TWC? Is HD free from TWC? I only had a few choices TWC or RCN in my building.DirecTV is not available in my apartment so the only choice was TWC. When is FIOS coming to the West Side?


Thanks.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/17316476
> 
> 
> And Folks don't assume that the problem will go away after tonight ...



It will for me! Two days and counting.


----------



## G1Ravage

My box randomly rebooted again a few minutes ago. Picture and audio was just fine, but when I tried to access the Guide or Info, nothing would come up. I was basically stuck watching the channel I was on, and then the box rebooted on its own.


----------



## gary miller

Yup...the Yankee game last night was unwatchable on TBS HD...Are these kind of dropout issues common with Fios as well?


----------



## jcorwin

What's the verdict on external drives with an 8300HD running Mystro?

I'm on TWC Brooklyn and just got an 8300HD running Navigator 2.4.4-16. I connected a WD MyDVR Expander SATA drive, the cable box recognized it, formatted it, told me it was ready to use, but my available space did not increase and it is not recording to it. The diagnostics screen (page 24) says "Num Devices" is 1, and the only info is for the internal drive.

Have others had success using an external and were there any tricks necessary to get it to work?


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcc* /forum/post/17315616
> 
> 
> But I do. That's the problem. I've been watching HD broadcast TV for about 6 years now on my direct connect $13/month sub. For some reason the service went down over the weekend and then again 2 days ago and the HD channels never returned.
> 
> 
> You're suppose to be able to tune into 2-1,4-1,5-1 etc to get the HD versions but they're now gone.
> 
> 
> I'm still unsure whether or not TWC is requried by law to provide those channels. Someone I spoke to said that they're only requried to provide the SD versions. I wonder if I should take this up with the FCC?
> 
> 
> This sucks because in the old pre-digital days they're required to provide broadcast channels without cablebox.




I'm in Queens and I still have mine through direct connect. Although 5-1 and 11-1 are found on 103-2 and 103-3. I can't find anyone at TWC that knows what I'm talking about to have them fix the mapping.


----------



## 5w30




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/17316476
> 
> 
> And Folks don't assume that the problem will go away after tonight if TWC don't fix it. The problem will be there for every game. I used to turn to TBS SUndays game, and every week the problem was there. Of course I stoped watching it once the football season started.



Same problem, same station. Made worse during the Dodgers-Cardinals game when the tv truck at Dodger Stadium had its own camera problems. So bad that even TBS announcer Dick Stockton alluded to it.


----------



## gary miller




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *5w30* /forum/post/17318885
> 
> 
> Same problem, same station. Made worse during the Dodgers-Cardinals game when the tv truck at Dodger Stadium had its own camera problems. So bad that even TBS announcer Dick Stockton alluded to it.



So...the constant dropouts are with the transmission and not TWC?


----------



## disafan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/17318403
> 
> 
> I'm in Queens and I still have mine through direct connect. Although 5-1 and 11-1 are found on 103-2 and 103-3. I can't find anyone at TWC that knows what I'm talking about to have them fix the mapping.



Try filing the complaint with the DOITT. That usually gets the attention of TWC. Our advice is to phrase it thusly...


"The FCC requires that must-carry(broadcast/public access) channels be carried unencrypted on the cable line for those with digital cable-ready(QAM) tuners. However, Time Warner is not providing this service for all channels that meet this description, nor are they disclosing information about it on their website or through their agents who have no idea what I am talking about."


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/17318403
> 
> 
> I'm in Queens and I still have mine through direct connect. Although 5-1 and 11-1 are found on 103-2 and 103-3. I can't find anyone at TWC that knows what I'm talking about to have them fix the mapping.



a regular customer service representative will have no idea what you are talking about...


You'll have to get them to transfer ou to a higher level person or a technician.


And don't get your hopes up - they really don't care about mapping for non-box people... (which is a shame - Cablevision actually does it - at least for the local channels)


----------



## BigDany24

east side HD reception of Dodger game last night was atrocious. Standard def feed had no dropouts, only the HD feed. miserable


----------



## JeffMoney

UNREAL is this what we will have to deal with for atleast the 1st round of the playoffs with good old TBSHD, what a bunch of crap. Also what happen to adding more HD channels still waiting for SPIKE, NBATV and NFL NETWORK (atleast get it on SD) ...how many new HD channels were added this year? I know not too many..


----------



## BigDany24

i imagine that this is a TBS specific problem. When the 1st inning was on TNT, zero issues. HD cutouts only happened on TBS HD


----------



## BkDude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17312737
> 
> 
> Thankfully you DO indicate location, that makes it far easier to actually understand what's going on... if the same symptoms show up elsewhere, then we CAN reasonably conclude it's a system wide issue. I've never seen that show, but it sure sounds exactly like symptoms I have seen.
> 
> 
> I think there are certain issues having to do with the signal that CAN cancel even a recording in progress. I think the DVR is "supposed" to resume a recording if it was interrupted. During the MDN update, I was in the middle of a recording and 10 minutes after the recording stopped, it resumed. Then again, "supposed" must always be used as this "software" is a joke... it has a reliability index of some negative number.



It happened again last night with the 11PM Daily Show. I had the HD box w/out Navigator and I now have the HDC with it and neither one has ever restarted recording.


One wonders if TWC employees ever actually watch TV and see this **** happen with their own eyes. I mean, they must be aware of it right? I don't remember any of this happening in the pre-hi def days when I used a Tivo.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gary miller* /forum/post/17318090
> 
> 
> Yup...the Yankee game last night was unwatchable on TBS HD...Are these kind of dropout issues common with Fios as well?



I haven't read anything negative on the Fios thread, as I see here on a daily basis. Believe me, if I encounter any problems, after my install tomorrow, I will certainly inform this thread.


If I don't go to the Queens Center Friday, to return my TW crap, I will have the capability to do an A/B test. (Since Fios will be running all new cabling, I'll have the convenience to run both simultaneously-- and drop Fios whenever, and go back to TW, if I'm not happy, or for financial incentives.)


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bouhhan* /forum/post/17313069
> 
> 
> and twc carries it and i can swap out my 8300's for the 3090 by bringing them into the store on 34th?



I think it's 23rd street, not 34th. Far as I know, it's totally hit or miss getting a 3090, they will refuse to tell you what they have, you can NOT call the store, nobody will say when they may get units.


If you go there, re-ask the questions if you would. They seem to be also giving out 8300HD/MDN boxes and based on my experiences, if you do a lot of series recording, you may not want that box at all.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/17313628
> 
> 
> I know we differ on this, but I think the 8300HD is the best of the boxes (and I have had all three of the TWC boxes).
> 
> 
> -barry



I certainly like the idea of supporting an external HDD, but I AM curious if you are as heavily invested in series recordings as I am? I have 60 of the suckers, and even strictly following advice (which frankly, I find very onerous), there still are some but not all that simply insist on scheduling multiple recordings, even if I record, then delete the first run broadcast. Obviously, this only affects shows on non-broadcast channels and like I keep saying, only SOME of those exhibit this kind of behavior. Which makes it difficult to accept that it's JUST me this happens to!


----------



## jcc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/17318403
> 
> 
> I'm in Queens and I still have mine through direct connect. Although 5-1 and 11-1 are found on 103-2 and 103-3. I can't find anyone at TWC that knows what I'm talking about to have them fix the mapping.



I ended up doing a rescan last night. I hate those because it usually takes at least a half hour.


Anyway, I rescanned and things are back to normal. They even put channel 9HD in the correct place of 9-1. For months it was at 93-1.


On my Tivo it shows two channels of all the HD broacast channels. For example, the old 4-1 and a new 4-1. The old 4-1 doesn't work while the new one does. Very stange.


On my TV's rescan there was no double channels but the old 4-1 for example was replaced with a new 4-1. I have no idea why the old 4-1 wouldn't work while the new one does? I thought 4-1 is 4-1, that it didn't matter but apparenatly it does.


I'm kind of sick of having to manually record shows in HD since TWC wouldn't privide Tribune the HD channel line up with direct connect. Tomorrow I'm having cablecards installed which will cost me another $5 a month for 2 cards. Sucks! I hate giving those rapists more money.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timewaster* /forum/post/17315089
> 
> 
> how do you reboot the box from the remote?
> 
> i'm sick of this thing rebooting on me during a recording.
> 
> 
> Also, when and how did you get the 320 gig box?



A few 3270s (that do NOT support PIP at all) handed out in San Diego seem to come with 320G drives. A *very* few 3090s seem to have actually gotten into customers hands with 320G drives. In more than one market, several folks have actually swapped out the 160 for a very specific 320G drive successfully.


Of course, actually getting a 3090 seems to be 100% hit or miss. Go to a TWC center wanting one and you may get it, you may not, and we are being told one can NOT "reserve" one, one can NOT call the store to see if they are in stock, and they will NOT say when they will have units.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/17315149
> 
> 
> Whats up with TBSHD 708 the MLB game is on now and the channel keeps stoping and starting..



Indeed, it was so god awful it was unwatchable. Audio would drop out, followed about a second later with a video freeze, followed by 2-3-4-5 seconds of frozen picture, followed by video getting going, then a second later with the audio restarting. Seemed to happen about every 5 minutes.


Not to mention the 2 voices in the booth, they were even more god awful! I started welcoming the audio gaps, but we certainly lost a lot of the game with the video skips.


They have another chance to screw this up Friday.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/17315887
> 
> 
> These audio drop outs suck. I also tried rebooting with no change.
> 
> 
> I had no problems during last night's game... and none that I can think of last year.



Confused... the second sentence contradicts the first. It seems many folks from different head ends all saw the same issue... last night Yankee/Twins games was VERY difficult to watch in HD because of serious glitches almost every 5 minutes.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gary miller* /forum/post/17318090
> 
> 
> Yup...the Yankee game last night was unwatchable on TBS HD...Are these kind of dropout issues common with Fios as well?



That is actually not a bad question. It COULD BE that the issue is TWC getting this from TBS. I seriously doubt that is happening, but nobody here could know that for a fact (unless one of our regulars is actually a TWC engineer who would ONLY say what is actually true).


If this was happening on FiOS last night, that WOULD be strong evidence it may not be all TWCs fault. BUT it is 100% their responsibility, no matter where the technology fails... we pay them to bring us watchable channels.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disafan* /forum/post/17319022
> 
> 
> Try filing the complaint with the DOITT. That usually gets the attention of TWC. Our advice is to phrase it thusly...
> 
> 
> "The FCC requires that must-carry(broadcast/public access) channels be carried unencrypted on the cable line for those with digital cable-ready(QAM) tuners. However, Time Warner is not providing this service for all channels that meet this description, nor are they disclosing information about it on their website or through their agents who have no idea what I am talking about."



EXCELLENT advice and well phrased text!


Chances are you'll get a call from a PR person who probably WILL know what you are talking about. My guess is they will explain nothing in the regulation stipulates they have to deliver both SD and HD. They will PROBABLY then make some kind of deal to mollify you, like a few months of a free premium channel...


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BkDude* /forum/post/17319413
> 
> 
> It happened again last night with the 11PM Daily Show. I had the HD box w/out Navigator and I now have the HDC with it and neither one has ever restarted recording.
> 
> 
> One wonders if TWC employees ever actually watch TV and see this **** happen with their own eyes. I mean, they must be aware of it right? I don't remember any of this happening in the pre-hi def days when I used a Tivo.



Hmmm, on my 8300HD/Passport, the few times it was necessary to restart a recording, it did. On 8300HD/MDN, the one time it was necessary (for the 2.4.6.21 software update) it also functioned properly.


I AM surprised it happened on a 8300HD/Passport box.. but not in any way for the house of cards Craptigator software no matter whether MDN or ODN.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17319627
> 
> 
> Confused... the second sentence contradicts the first.



Yeah, I'm confused too.







Don't know what type of brain freeze that was





















but I changed the second sentence to.... "_I had no problems that I can think of last year. By the way, I didn't watch any other games on TBS this year."_ Thanks












> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17319627
> 
> 
> It seems many folks from different head ends all saw the same issue... last night Yankee/Twins games was VERY difficult to watch in HD because of serious glitches almost every 5 minutes.



Yes and apparently, it was a TW problem. There were no reports in the TBSHD national thread regarding problems.


----------



## taxman48

Todays Daily News carried a story about the problem yesterday.. Maybe somebody at TWC could read the article: http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/ba...ner_cable.html


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *taxman48* /forum/post/17319957
> 
> 
> Todays Daily News carried a story about the problem yesterday.. Maybe somebody at TWC could read the article: http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/ba...ner_cable.html



Wouldn't be surprised if Verizon doesn't hitch a ride on this incident as well. _*"Switch To Verizon FIOS & Leave Cable's Reliability Problems Behind!"*_ - The setting would be a bunch of sports fans huddled around a flat screen with a faltering picture; pounding their fists, etc.


Stuff like this will be Time Warner's undoing.


A_C


----------



## disafan

Do me a favor, based on my conversation with TWC a few minutes ago.


Confirm or deny: In New York City, you can get a direct hookup to your TV of a standard cable without a cable box if you have the cable company activate an additional outfit.


Guess who told me I could?


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disafan* /forum/post/17320563
> 
> 
> Do me a favor, based on my conversation with TWC a few minutes ago.
> 
> 
> Confirm or deny: In New York City, you can get a direct hookup to your TV of a standard cable without a cable box if you have the cable company activate an additional outfit.
> 
> 
> Guess who told me I could?



Could you clarify this statement please;


"[...]_*if you have the cable company activate an additional outfit."*_


A_C


----------



## disafan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/17320706
> 
> 
> Could you clarify this statement please;
> 
> 
> "[...]_*if you have the cable company activate an additional outfit."*_
> 
> 
> A_C



As in, give them $40 to run a cable I could run myself.


----------



## hengy

Wow, I thought I had problems. I use a HDHomerun to record local HD through the cable. The other day I lost the local HD channels! I still get them on my cable box however, but that's not good enough. The signal is there but I get a black picture and about a 1/2 second of audio. This is the usual TWC crap. I hope they are required by law. Does anyone know?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcc* /forum/post/17315616
> 
> 
> But I do. That's the problem. I've been watching HD broadcast TV for about 6 years now on my direct connect $13/month sub. For some reason the service went down over the weekend and then again 2 days ago and the HD channels never returned.
> 
> 
> You're suppose to be able to tune into 2-1,4-1,5-1 etc to get the HD versions but they're now gone.
> 
> 
> I'm still unsure whether or not TWC is requried by law to provide those channels. Someone I spoke to said that they're only requried to provide the SD versions. I wonder if I should take this up with the FCC?
> 
> 
> This sucks because in the old pre-digital days they're required to provide broadcast channels without cablebox.


----------



## gary miller




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/17319427
> 
> 
> I haven't read anything negative on the Fios thread, as I see here on a daily basis. Believe me, if I encounter any problems, after my install tomorrow, I will certainly inform this thread.
> 
> 
> If I don't go to the Queens Center Friday, to return my TW crap, I will have the capability to do an A/B test. (Since Fios will be running all new cabling, I'll have the convenience to run both simultaneously-- and drop Fios whenever, and go back to TW, if I'm not happy, or for financial incentives.)



I'm very curious to hear how the services stack up in a A/B comparison.


In a little while, I'll be with some friends who watched the game on Cablevision in nearby Great Neck (I'm in Northeast Queens, literally yards from the Nassau County border). I'll find out if they had a similar experience.


----------



## disafan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hengy* /forum/post/17321064
> 
> 
> Wow, I thought I had problems. I use a HDHomerun to record local HD through the cable. The other day I lost the local HD channels! I still get them on my cable box however, but that's not good enough. The signal is there but I get a black picture and about a 1/2 second of audio. This is the usual TWC crap. I hope they are required by law. Does anyone know?



Well, it has always been a gray area. The last FCC ruling I saw on the subject said they have to carry them the same way they would if you could get them broadcast, which implies HD. But try the DOITT. They forward all letters to someone at TWC who pretends to care.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gary miller* /forum/post/17321188
> 
> 
> In a little while, I'll be with some friends who watched the game on Cablevision in nearby Great Neck (I'm in Northeast Queens, literally yards from the Nassau County border). I'll find out if they had a similar experience.



No major reports of problems on the Cablevision thread, just some early in the afternoon issues but nothing reported later on....
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...0#post17314820


----------



## JeffMoney

TBSHD no skiping as of now tho is it me or does the video look not as sharp as yesterday..


----------



## JeffMoney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/17321332
> 
> 
> TBSHD no skiping as of now tho is it me or does the video look not as sharp as yesterday..



problem fixed i see for some reason my mode was in 480p only when i never changed it so i had to select all setting, in video output in the cable box, nice try there twc, try to lower bandW on boxes..


----------



## justlou

I finally had enough. I've been holding out turning on FiOS TV (I already have internet/phone) because of all the stuff I have saved on my DVR, and no MSG HD. But TWC is now charging me $95 for just TV service with 1 DVR and no premium channels other than HD Extra. Also, since the software change, many of my channels are stuttering and breaking up, and I have no ideas if/when the DVR is going to record something correctly. I couldn't take any more of this.


----------



## carl2680




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/17321332
> 
> 
> TBSHD no skiping as of now tho is it me or does the video look not as sharp as yesterday..



The problem was TWC fault. now regarding the picture quality, I think they switched the channel to another QAM. I am not certain 100%, but it looks that way. The picture look soft a blurry. Maybe it is the TBS truck in Philly, we have to wait for the other games that are coming later on.


----------



## JeffMoney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/17321940
> 
> 
> The problem was TWC fault. now regarding the picture quality, I think they switched the channel to another QAM. I am not certain 100%, but it looks that way. The picture look soft a blurry. Maybe it is the TBS truck in Philly, we have to wait for the other games that are coming later on.



well like i said make sure your getting it in 1080i


----------



## carl2680




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/17322099
> 
> 
> well like i said make sure your getting it in 1080i



I know for sure that I am getting it on 1080i. When you compare it with yesterday the picture doesn't look sharp.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/17319156
> 
> 
> UNREAL is this what we will have to deal with for atleast the 1st round of the playoffs with good old TBSHD, what a bunch of crap. Also what happen to adding more HD channels still waiting for SPIKE, NBATV and NFL NETWORK (atleast get it on SD) ...how many new HD channels were added this year? I know not too many..



UM like 80 channels were added in Feb 09, there is not much we are not getting at this point. NFL Network has nothing to do with HD or not.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/17321412
> 
> 
> problem fixed i see for some reason my mode was in 480p only when i never changed it so i had to select all setting, in video output in the cable box, nice try there twc, try to lower bandW on boxes..



ugh, when you reboot sometimes it loses the settings, I highly doubt TWC is gonna try to pull one over on you and set you to 480p. There are enough people out there with their TV's set wrong so they don't need your bandwidth lol.


----------



## TonyNYC

I would like to see SPIKE HD. Watching UFC shows in SD is depressing.


As for the Yankees on TBS. Thank goodness I do not suffer from seizures. Guess the network was overloaded when they got more than five viewers.


----------



## gary miller

No complaints from my Yankee fan friends watching the game in HD via L.I. Cablevision last night.


While the TBS problem last night was extreme, I can't say I've watched an hour of HD recently without a hiccup. HBO dropouts average about twice an hour, and that's fairly typical. Also, and oddly, I have to regularly re-boot my 8300 to retain 5.1 audio.


In fairness, I've been watching 3 innings of the Cardinal-Dodger game now on TBS with only one very brief audio dropout. The P.Q. is about what I expect from TWC (In other words, not as smooth as an over-the-air signal, but acceptable).


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gary miller* /forum/post/17322920
> 
> 
> ..the Cardinal-Dodger game now on TBS with only one very brief audio dropout..



This is nothing compared to last night. Not many glitches tonight.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/17321940
> 
> 
> I think they switched the channel to another QAM. I am not certain 100%, but it looks that way.



They did not


----------



## ILW

For the last few days, I don't have any audio on channel 701 (NY1-HD). Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gary miller* /forum/post/17321188
> 
> 
> I'm very curious to hear how the services stack up in a A/B comparison...



Regarding my Fios install, I won't be able to do the A/B test. As adamant I was regarding an all new cable run, the coax in my house will remain the same. It is already set up very neatly and stealthy. The signal strength is perfect. There are no breaks or kinks, etc in the run. It's only logical to keep it in the system. The fiber, however, is all new from the street, to the pole, to the house, to the box. This alone is far superior to the way TW brings in their run.


----------



## realdeal1115




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/17324638
> 
> 
> Regarding my Fios install, I won’t be able to do the A/B test. As adamant I was regarding an all new cable run, the coax in my house will remain the same. It is already set up very neatly and stealthy. The signal strength is perfect. There are no breaks or kinks, etc in the run. It’s only logical to keep it in the system. The fiber, however, is all new from the street, to the pole, to the house, to the box. This alone is far superior to the way TW brings in their run.



Are they at your house already? Damn you!







Send them to my house NOW!


For those of you who don't know, LL3HD and I are coincidentally having FIOS installed to day.


I'm actually _happy_ to hear that they're keeping the existing cable runs... this was one of my major concerns as we just redecorated our home and finally got all of my wires tucked away neatly. Hopefully my signal strength is good.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *realdeal1115* /forum/post/17324654
> 
> 
> Are they at your house already? Damn you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send them to my house NOW!
> 
> 
> For those of you who don't know, LL3HD and I are coincidentally having FIOS installed to day.
> 
> 
> I'm actually _happy_ to hear that they're keeping the existing cable runs... this was one of my major concerns as we just redecorated our home and finally got all of my wires tucked away neatly. Hopefully my signal strength is good.



Good morning!







Yeah, they’ve been here for about an hour already, two vans, two technicians.


You’ll be fine with your cable already in your home.


----------



## realdeal1115




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/17324670
> 
> 
> Good morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, they've been here for about an hour already, two vans, two technicians.
> 
> 
> You'll be fine with your cable already in your home.



LMFAO... the Verizon van JUST pulled up... catch up with everyone later.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disafan* /forum/post/17320848
> 
> 
> As in, give them $40 to run a cable I could run myself.



Sounds like an "installation" charge. For the past thousand years,I've never been able to make any sense over such charges.... as in some times they insist on charging it, sometimes not. Never spotted any real reason. Sorry, but with such an account as you mention, it doesn't surprise me in the least they want to extract some extra money from you (this assumes you don't already HAVE an account).


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/17322891
> 
> 
> I would like to see SPIKE HD. Watching UFC shows in SD is depressing.
> 
> 
> As for the Yankees on TBS. Thank goodness I do not suffer from seizures. Guess the network was overloaded when they got more than five viewers.



Wasn't Spike promised for 12/08, but then "indefinitely delayed?"


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ILW* /forum/post/17324350
> 
> 
> For the last few days, I don't have any audio on channel 701 (NY1-HD). Anyone else have this problem?



Ah-ha! I noticed the volume level on 701 dropped HUGELY in the past week or so. At the average level of other stations, it's close to inaudible. Just proves how totally incompetent the company is, they OWN the damn station and tout it in advertising AGAINST FiOS!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *realdeal1115* /forum/post/17324682
> 
> 
> LMFAO... the Verizon van JUST pulled up... catch up with everyone later.



Good luck guys! Blow by blow tales of the installation would be super.


Oh, are both of you going triple play? I for one would not mind at all hearing about each of the three services... even though the focus here typically is on the TV side.


----------



## Gooddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17319665
> 
> 
> That is actually not a bad question. It COULD BE that the issue is TWC getting this from TBS. I seriously doubt that is happening, but nobody here could know that for a fact (unless one of our regulars is actually a TWC engineer who would ONLY say what is actually true).
> 
> 
> If this was happening on FiOS last night, that WOULD be strong evidence it may not be all TWCs fault. BUT it is 100% their responsibility, no matter where the technology fails... we pay them to bring us watchable channels.



I'm on TWC in the Hudson Valley, no issue with TBS HD or the Yankee game here Sounds like it is a local issue and not a TBS issue.


----------



## rhermoso




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17324712
> 
> 
> Ah-ha! I noticed the volume level on 701 dropped HUGELY in the past week or so. At the average level of other stations, it's close to inaudible. Just proves how totally incompetent the company is, they OWN the damn station and tout it in advertising AGAINST FiOS!



Hi. Same here in Brooklyn. Ch. 1 volume comes in fine on SD but not 701 (or clear QAM). Pure silence, as if I had mute on. Is it worth calling yet again?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17324697
> 
> 
> Wasn't Spike promised for 12/08, but then "indefinitely delayed?"



Spike is a Viacom network


----------



## 5w30




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17324735
> 
> 
> Good luck guys! Blow by blow tales of the installation would be super.
> 
> 
> Oh, are both of you going triple play? I for one would not mind at all hearing about each of the three services... even though the focus here typically is on the TV side.



Hey this forum is for TWC problems only. Head to Verizon's NY queue to chat about them, eh?


----------



## jm4duryea




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rhermoso* /forum/post/17324964
> 
> 
> Hi. Same here in Brooklyn. Ch. 1 volume comes in fine on SD but not 701 (or clear QAM). Pure silence, as if I had mute on. Is it worth calling yet again?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17324712
> 
> 
> Ah-ha! I noticed the volume level on 701 dropped HUGELY in the past week or so. At the average level of other stations, it's close to inaudible. Just proves how totally incompetent the company is, they OWN the damn station and tout it in advertising AGAINST FiOS!



My 701 volume is non-existent. I usually have my volume set at my TV's 15 level. On 701, I upped it to 100 and still no sound. A couple of months ago, I would intermittently lose sound on Tennish Channel HD. After 2 tech visits, during which the sound was present, they decided they couldn't diagnose the problem. So I just dropped Tennis Channel.


----------



## heinriph




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rhermoso* /forum/post/17324964
> 
> 
> Hi. Same here in Brooklyn. Ch. 1 volume comes in fine on SD but not 701 (or clear QAM). Pure silence, as if I had mute on. Is it worth calling yet again?



Ditto here, going back a few days. Drop-kicked my 8300HDC this morning hoping something would reset, but when it booted back up 701 was as mute as before.


The fact that a channel like that remains mute for several days is a sign of some really bad internal processes. It's their own darn channel, and they manage to screw it up? And no one notices? And no one fixes it? And when people call in to complain, the complaint takes several days to get to the group that can fix it?


It should never even get to the first customer call, but when that call comes in, any reasonably well-run business would have the problem sorted 15 minutes later.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/1732473
> 
> 
> Blow by blow tales of the installation would be super.
> 
> 
> Oh, are both of you going triple play? I for one would not mind at all hearing about each of the three services... even though the focus here typically is on the TV side.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *5w30* /forum/post/17326127
> 
> 
> Hey this forum is for TWC problems only. Head to Verizon's NY queue to chat about them, eh?



Sorry for the OT post but there are many here on TW who are interested in transitioning to Fios. 5w30, take a break from all of the repetitious my TWC isn't working / sucks posts for a moment and allow me a quick rant.


Install is done but boy am I peeved. Apparently, there is a situation with FIOS and HDMI. Their set top box can not shake hands with all brands of displays. That's the big time bad news. I never read about this. The good news is that it will be corrected by October 20th. If I had known, I would have scheduled my install for after the upgrade.


The problem is I have a pioneer kuro 151 FD wall mounted with wire snaked through the wall. Now I have component cables dangling around the set and to the box. Ok, not the end of the world but I also have, in another room, a Panny G10 that is set up similarly with HDMI. This HT has a special HDMI cable snaked some 30 feet through the walls, attic, etc. providing a different room with audio and video for another G10 and 5.1 speaker system. That set is useless now.







-- or until 10-20.


Make sure, before you get Fios, that this upgrade is in your area, if it is of a concern.


And as bad as TW is, whenever I called them and had a problem, they always tossed me a bone, some type of compensation. Whether it was something really minor or a sweet deal. They always reciprocated. I called Fios and they could care less. I couldn't even get a supervisor on the phone. The rep put me on hold and explained it to the various departments and she came back and said, They don't want to talk to you.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/17327448
> 
> 
> Sorry for the OT post but there are many here on TW who are interested in transitioning to Fios. 5w30, take a break from all of the repetitious my TWC isn't working / sucks posts for a moment and allow me a quick rant.
> 
> 
> Install is done but boy am I peeved. Apparently, there is a situation with FIOS and HDMI. Their set top box can not shake hands with all brands of displays. That's the big time bad news. I never read about this. The good news is that it will be corrected by October 20th. If I had known, I would have scheduled my install for after the upgrade.
> 
> 
> The problem is I have a pioneer kuro 151 FD wall mounted with wire snaked through the wall. Now I have component cables dangling around the set and to the box. Ok, not the end of the world but I also have, in another room, a Panny G10 that is set up similarly with HDMI. This HT has a special HDMI cable snaked some 30 feet through the walls, attic, etc. providing a different room with audio and video for another G10 and 5.1 speaker system. That set is useless now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- or until 10-20.
> 
> 
> Make sure, before you get Fios, that this upgrade is in your area, if it is of a concern.
> 
> 
> And as bad as TW is, whenever I called them and had a problem, they always tossed me a bone, some type of compensation. Whether it was something really minor or a sweet deal. They always reciprocated. I called Fios and they could care less. I couldn't even get a supervisor on the phone. The rep put me on hold and explained it to the various departments and she came back and said, They don't want to talk to you.



Let the buyer beware, it was nice knowing you LL


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17319513
> 
> 
> I certainly like the idea of supporting an external HDD, but I AM curious if you are as heavily invested in series recordings as I am? I have 60 of the suckers, and even strictly following advice (which frankly, I find very onerous), there still are some but not all that simply insist on scheduling multiple recordings, even if I record, then delete the first run broadcast. Obviously, this only affects shows on non-broadcast channels and like I keep saying, only SOME of those exhibit this kind of behavior. Which makes it difficult to accept that it's JUST me this happens to!



The whole thing is pretty baffling. I don't come close to your series usage, but I do have 23 series set up to record- that should be enough to stress it pretty well - and I virtually never have a recording problem. The box gets the new vs. repeat thing right pretty much every time. Maybe there's a head end thing going on here. We do have different neighborhoods.


-barry


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/17328418
> 
> 
> Let the buyer beware, it was nice knowing you LL













All that said, the grass _is_ greener.... in Yankee Stadium on Fios.







Excellent picture.


Curious, if folks had problems again on TW with the game?


There were a few audio drop-outs on Fios but the difference is they're quick and the picture doesn't skip.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/17329319
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All that said, the grass _is_ greener.... in Yankee Stadium on Fios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent picture.
> 
> 
> Curious, if folks had problems again on TW with the game?
> 
> 
> There were a few audio drop-outs on Fios but the difference is they're quick and the picture doesn't skip.



Same handful of audio dropouts - these were TBS problems just about everyone was getting.


Otherwise the broadcast was perfect


----------



## Berk32

New Spreadsheet for Northern Manhattan


Some things were moved around in the last few weeks.


For those that lost the local HD channels and didn't figure it out yet - I hope you re-scanned - they shifted those channels lower down (I assume to get them better signals, maybe to solve the FOXHD problems)


Still missing is the location of the 2nd HD PPV Special Events Channel - won't be able to find that until something is shown on it and I'm around for the first 5 minutes...


Also - can anyone confirm whether the Big Ten Network extra channels are HD or not?

 

twcHD 10-9-09.zip 82.6044921875k . file


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jm4duryea* /forum/post/17326786
> 
> 
> My 701 volume is non-existent. I usually have my volume set at my TV's 15 level. On 701, I upped it to 100 and still no sound. A couple of months ago, I would intermittently lose sound on Tennish Channel HD. After 2 tech visits, during which the sound was present, they decided they couldn't diagnose the problem. So I just dropped Tennis Channel.



I noticed last night that the vol level on 701 seemed to be almost back to the level it used to be... at least by my ear.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/17327448
> 
> 
> Sorry for the OT post but there are many here on TW who are interested in transitioning to Fios. 5w30, take a break from all of the repetitious my TWC isn't working / sucks posts for a moment and allow me a quick rant.
> 
> 
> Install is done but boy am I peeved. Apparently, there is a situation with FIOS and HDMI. Their set top box can not shake hands with all brands of displays. That's the big time bad news. I never read about this. The good news is that it will be corrected by October 20th. If I had known, I would have scheduled my install for after the upgrade.
> 
> 
> The problem is I have a pioneer kuro 151 FD wall mounted with wire snaked through the wall. Now I have component cables dangling around the set and to the box. Ok, not the end of the world but I also have, in another room, a Panny G10 that is set up similarly with HDMI. This HT has a special HDMI cable snaked some 30 feet through the walls, attic, etc. providing a different room with audio and video for another G10 and 5.1 speaker system. That set is useless now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- or until 10-20.
> 
> 
> Make sure, before you get Fios, that this upgrade is in your area, if it is of a concern.
> 
> 
> And as bad as TW is, whenever I called them and had a problem, they always tossed me a bone, some type of compensation. Whether it was something really minor or a sweet deal. They always reciprocated. I called Fios and they could care less. I couldn't even get a supervisor on the phone. The rep put me on hold and explained it to the various departments and she came back and said, They don't want to talk to you.



First, while I understand talking about FiOS is SLIGHTLY OT, I think it's more about conversing with a long time friend... as in someone whom we got to know through years of angst. I find it extremely relevant to TWC subscribers to find out there are issues with leaving TWC, especially coming from Larry, whom we kinda know fairly well.


But, it's not a bad idea for folks here who are interested to join the NYC FiOS thread... there's not that many folks there (only one regular active poster) and while I have been reading it for months and months, I don't recall this HDMI issue being mentioned, discussed OR that some kind of update is needed.


----------



## TravKoolBreeze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/17330004
> 
> 
> Also - can anyone confirm whether the Big Ten Network extra channels are HD or not?



Not in HD.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/17329720
> 
> 
> Same handful of audio dropouts - these were TBS problems just about everyone was getting.
> 
> 
> Otherwise the broadcast was perfect



Yup, a few very minor audio drop-outs, all short enough to not cause much angst. I dare say the DN article caught their attention.


----------



## realdeal1115




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *realdeal1115* /forum/post/17324682
> 
> 
> LMFAO... the Verizon van JUST pulled up... catch up with everyone later.




Hey guys, just to follow up on my switch from TWC to Verizon (I do feel it IS relevant to the topic)...


My install went very well with no real issues other than the minor quirks you'd expect during an installation. I _was_ able to keep my existing coax.

The install took a total of about 8 hours from the time the van pulled up until he walked out the door. I had the telephone, internet and 4 televisions connected.


The installer was very professional, knowledgeable and seemed to really care about all of my concerns, so much so, I plan on sending an email to Verizon to compliment his performance.


As for the service itself, the internet is blazing fast, I'm averaging 25/20. I am experiencing some page load issues which appears to be DNS related and I am working through that.


As for the picture quality, again in my very limited and non-videophile experience thus far, both the HD and SD are much better than TWC. My exact words when I watched my first HD channel on Fios was, "This blows TWC out of the water."


I will continue to lurk in this thread as always and I also subscribe to the NY Verizon thread too.


----------



## HDgeneration

I hope you guys can help me. My father order TWC because that was our only choice in our Apartment building and DirecTV is to expensive and Verizon FIOS is not yet available here in my building. I am not sure what my Father ordered. The installer guy came in Today and connected the HD Box with HDMI. Once he left i went to see what they had and i saw that i am not getting SyfyHD, NatgeoHD, and all those other good channels. Do we have to pay extra for this??? no discovery HD too.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDgeneration* /forum/post/17331454
> 
> 
> I hope you guys can help me. My father order TWC because that was our only choice in our Apartment building and DirecTV is to expensive and Verizon FIOS is not yet available here in my building. I am not sure what my Father ordered. The installer guy came in Today and connected the HD Box with HDMI. Once he left i went to see what they had and i saw that i am not getting SyfyHD, NatgeoHD, and all those other good channels. Do we have to pay extra for this??? no discovery HD too.



As a general rule - if you get it in standard def, you should get it in HD too.


Often new boxes need a signal sent to them from Time Warner to get the account info updated (a quick phone call to them solves that)


This is their most recent package listing - it's never 100% accurate - but its close enough http://www.timewarnercable.com/Media..._Manhattan.pdf


----------



## HDgeneration




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/17331623
> 
> 
> As a general rule - if you get it in standard def, you should get it in HD too.
> 
> 
> Often new boxes need a signal sent to them from Time Warner to get the account info updated (a quick phone call to them solves that)
> 
> 
> This is their most recent package listing - it's never 100% accurate - but its close enough http://www.timewarnercable.com/Media..._Manhattan.pdf



So i guess my Father ordered Basic cable. Damn. our family wanted those channels (discoveryHD,SyfyHD etc.) So i guess we either upgrade to standard cable to get those channels or cancel it because Basic cable sucks.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDgeneration* /forum/post/17331986
> 
> 
> So i guess my Father ordered Basic cable. Damn. our family wanted those channels (discoveryHD,SyfyHD etc.) So i guess we either upgrade to standard cable to get those channels or cancel it because Basic cable sucks.



only have basic? why are you wasting another $10 a month on a cable box?


----------



## HDgeneration




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/17332203
> 
> 
> only have basic? why are you wasting another $10 a month on a cable box?



I know, my father did not know, he ordered some other package and we are going to cancel everything today. I already talked to the Time Warner people. or just get the standard package. I knew that we going to get into a mess. We should have never ordered anything in the first place. I just wanna shoot myself.


----------



## ILW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17330418
> 
> 
> I noticed last night that the vol level on 701 seemed to be almost back to the level it used to be... at least by my ear.



701 sound was still out yesterday for me, but came back today.


----------



## HDgeneration

Please help guys. How much do you pay for your cable service from Time Warner Cable??? If you don't mind. I just need to know so i can decide if i want to choose TWC or go with DirecTV.............


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDgeneration* /forum/post/17333379
> 
> 
> Please help guys. How much do you pay for your cable service from Time Warner Cable??? If you don't mind. I just need to know so i can decide if i want to choose TWC or go with DirecTV.............



What kind of setup do you want? I pay about $220 for 3 HD DVRs, 4 of the 6 premiums and upgraded high speed internet.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDgeneration* /forum/post/17333379
> 
> 
> Please help guys. How much do you pay for your cable service from Time Warner Cable??? If you don't mind. I just need to know so i can decide if i want to choose TWC or go with DirecTV.............



The problem is that for any 2 folks with exactly similar services, very different monthly nuts are being paid. One example. my triple play cost was 100, now 110. I made that deal one year ago. A pal just got the same triple play deal for 90/mo.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Curious what y'all think about what I am contemplating. Thinking of dropping all premiums, getting a BD player (mostly for being able to connect to streaming services like Netflix etc. but ABLE to play BD, of which I wouldn't be buying all that much) AND a Netflix sub.


Partly based on my impression that except for the very occasional boxing match, pretty much everything they run makes it's way to DVD.


Mostly concerned with what you guys think of as cons... i.e. what factors have to not considering it, or not wanting to go that way...


----------



## JeffMoney

Dvr recording problem, this is not the 1st time but yesterday i was watching AMW on fox without taping so now i had to leave in the middle of the show so i pressed record , when i came back it didnt record the rest of the show even tho i saw the record light go on..


----------



## HDgeneration




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/17333623
> 
> 
> What kind of setup do you want? I pay about $220 for 3 HD DVRs, 4 of the 6 premiums and upgraded high speed internet.



Just the Standard Package not the basic. or the Standard package with DTV Value. plus the HD Box. i saw that they are going to charge me $55 for the standard package.


----------



## Ronster515

What is the differance from the FDC and RDC numbers on the diagnostic page?


I ask this because I am experiencing alot of problems with ALL on demand channels with pixelating and frezze-ups.


My FDC# is 1 and in green. However my RDC# is 31 and in the red. Does the RDC# have anything to do with my ON DEMAND issues.


I have a tech coming in on Saturday/ 10/17/09


Thank you in advance for any help.


----------



## lorus

This is a disgrace....


I have 8300HDC DVR. We had a power dip today where all of our appliances have re-booted themselves. I have lost all of the shows on DVR even though there is no external hard drive hooked up. When I pull up the diagnostic screen I see that about 20 gigs of the internal hard drive are occupied but the DVR screen shows no recorded shows.


Absolute disgrace that in order to keep the shows the box always needs to stay on. As a software developer I have to say, that where I work, a team, that would deliver this sort of product to clients, would be gone within a week.


----------



## hyedipin

Hi everyone,

I just wanted to check if there was a way to follow up freeview events? It would be great if we could sign up in some newsletter or get notified when a freeview event is coming up.


Thanks.


----------



## ILW

Last year's launch of NY1-HD on channel 701 was a letdown, as there was no HD programming. However, starting today, there is true HD, both in the NY1 studio and in some of the field reports. Maybe problems during the transition to HD was the cause of the lack of audio last week.


----------



## MrRetroGamer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ILW* /forum/post/17339388
> 
> 
> Last year's launch of NY1-HD on channel 701 was a letdown, as there was no HD programming. However, starting today, there is true HD, both in the NY1 studio and in some of the field reports. Maybe problems during the transition to HD was the cause of the lack of audio last week.



I just noticed this as well this AM. Almost had to do a double take, and saw the new HD NY1 logo. Then I came here to se if anyone else picked up on it!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronster515* /forum/post/17337003
> 
> 
> What is the differance from the FDC and RDC numbers on the diagnostic page?



Been meaning to ask.. what are RDC and FDC measuring?


MDN calls signal strength "Power Level" and signal to noise as SNR...


----------



## tamanaco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrRetroGamer* /forum/post/17339471
> 
> 
> I just noticed this as well this AM. Almost had to do a double take, and saw the new HD NY1 logo. Then I came here to se if anyone else picked up on it!



Nice, but that NY1 HD logo is a little too big. I hope they don't start to use those CNN scrolling messages at the bottom of the screen.


I'm getting a little black/white pixelation on the top edge of the screen on NY1 HD. Looks like the image is not completely centered along the Y-axis. Anyone else getting this?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lorus* /forum/post/17337585
> 
> 
> This is a disgrace....
> 
> 
> I have 8300HDC DVR. We had a power dip today where all of our appliances have re-booted themselves. I have lost all of the shows on DVR even though there is no external hard drive hooked up. When I pull up the diagnostic screen I see that about 20 gigs of the internal hard drive are occupied but the DVR screen shows no recorded shows.
> 
> 
> Absolute disgrace that in order to keep the shows the box always needs to stay on. As a software developer I have to say, that where I work, a team, that would deliver this sort of product to clients, would be gone within a week.



Gotta say that's a new one. Doing a cold boot (pulling A/C, plugging back in) is a time honored tradition, especially given how god awful the software is. Many of us have done it a zillion times... not to mention that MDN seems to be far more prone to spontaneous re-boots.


Many is the time I have said they should be ashamed at the piss-poor excuse for software they foist on us... not to mention it's all in the hands of one, non-english speaking guy working out of an igloo in Siberia!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ILW* /forum/post/17339388
> 
> 
> Last year's launch of NY1-HD on channel 701 was a letdown, as there was no HD programming. However, starting today, there is true HD, both in the NY1 studio and in some of the field reports. Maybe problems during the transition to HD was the cause of the lack of audio last week.



Yes they do now seem to have some more field cams in HD, but it always looked like the studio WAS using HD cams... at least as far as resolution goes (when they first launched, I did a switch between 01 and 701... BIG difference aside from the sidebars). Studio had side bars, today is the first time I've seen those gone,


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17339537
> 
> 
> Been meaning to ask.. what are RDC and FDC measuring?
> 
> 
> MDN calls signal strength "Power Level" and signal to noise as SNR...



FDC is the RF receive level of the OOB forward data channel. The level is typically near, or a few dB lower than, your digital video carriers. Most systems with a standard frequency plan (not HRC or IRC) carry the FDC in the 4MHz slot between channels 4 & 5.


RDC is the RF transmit level of the OOB return data channel. This can normally cover a fairly wide range... as long as it is not maxed out it is probably OK. The level is set in a closed loop control system where the headend tells the box what frequency (in the 5-42MHz return band) to transmit and to raise its transmit level incrementally until the proper level reaches the receiver in the headend. The available RDC transmit range for the Samsung 3090 is +8 to +60dBmV (the SA boxes are likely similar but I do not have a definitive spec available - I seem to remember +55dBmV as the HDC max).


As long as the RDC level is not maxed out (meaning it is transmitting at full power and probably STILL is not reaching the headend), almost any RDC level is acceptable. Mid 30s to high 40s are fairly typical, though. If you ARE seeing an extremely high RDC level, it may be indicative of a return path problem (your box's requests are not being heard at the headend)... often too many splits in the house, bad connectors, loose or corroded seizing screws in the cable plant, misaligned return amplifiers, etc, etc.


Return path problems can effect almost all STB operations these days, but especially anything that requires two-way communications with the headend such as SDV tuning, VOD, Start Over, etc. (or even booting!).


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/17340266
> 
> 
> Most systems with a standard frequency plan (not HRC or IRC) carry the FDC in the 4MHz slot between channels 4 & 5.



Ours is in the smaller space between 6 and 95 (89.5 MHz), although I don't know what channels 95 thru 97 are currently used for.


----------



## hengy

I just files a complaint with the FCC. Don't know if it will help but I'll try DOITT too.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disafan* /forum/post/17319022
> 
> 
> Try filing the complaint with the DOITT. That usually gets the attention of TWC. Our advice is to phrase it thusly...
> 
> 
> "The FCC requires that must-carry(broadcast/public access) channels be carried unencrypted on the cable line for those with digital cable-ready(QAM) tuners. However, Time Warner is not providing this service for all channels that meet this description, nor are they disclosing information about it on their website or through their agents who have no idea what I am talking about."


----------



## heinriph




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17339602
> 
> 
> Yes they do now seem to have some more field cams in HD, but it always looked like the studio WAS using HD cams... at least as far as resolution goes (when they first launched, I did a switch between 01 and 701... BIG difference aside from the sidebars). Studio had side bars, today is the first time I've seen those gone,



This is based on about 90 seconds of glancing at while tying my tie, but Pat didn't look HD sharp - he looked upconverted sharp?


Saw some strech-o-vision street segments, too, which worried me.


(And that logo needs to get off the 'roids)


----------



## disafan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hengy* /forum/post/17340656
> 
> 
> I just files a complaint with the FCC. Don't know if it will help but I'll try DOITT too.



The DOITT forwards all complaints to TWC Media Relations. And those guys respond.


----------



## disafan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heinriph* /forum/post/17340907
> 
> 
> This is based on about 90 seconds of glancing at while tying my tie, but Pat didn't look HD sharp - he looked upconverted sharp?
> 
> 
> Saw some strech-o-vision street segments, too, which worried me.
> 
> 
> (And that logo needs to get off the 'roids)



According to Pat himself on Twitter, it isn't true HD yet. It is a software upgrade to support it. To quote him, posting together several Tweets...


" Up extra early today because we're going live with new computer software today at NY1. So far so good on implementation of new NY1 computer system / graphics. HD viewers should see a true 16x9 picture now. Unfortunately not a true HD picture on NY1 yet, but we've got the back end in place now. Agreed that NY1 widescreen upgrade today is welcome."


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ILW* /forum/post/17339388
> 
> 
> Last year's launch of NY1-HD on channel 701 was a letdown, as there was no HD programming. However, starting today, there is true HD, both in the NY1 studio and in some of the field reports. Maybe problems during the transition to HD was the cause of the lack of audio last week.



It's about time! Just noticed it now when I turned my TV on since I have it set to start on 701.


----------



## rit56




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamanaco* /forum/post/17339553
> 
> 
> Nice, but that NY1 HD logo is a little too big. I hope they don't start to use those CNN scrolling messages at the bottom of the screen.
> 
> 
> I'm getting a little black/white pixelation on the top edge of the screen on NY1 HD. Looks like the image is not completely centered along the Y-axis. Anyone else getting this?



The pixelation was on mine this morning. Thought for a minute it was my new set..


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lorus* /forum/post/17337585
> 
> 
> This is a disgrace....
> 
> 
> I have 8300HDC DVR. We had a power dip today where all of our appliances have re-booted themselves. I have lost all of the shows on DVR even though there is no external hard drive hooked up. When I pull up the diagnostic screen I see that about 20 gigs of the internal hard drive are occupied but the DVR screen shows no recorded shows.
> 
> 
> Absolute disgrace that in order to keep the shows the box always needs to stay on. As a software developer I have to say, that where I work, a team, that would deliver this sort of product to clients, would be gone within a week.



More likely the power failure caused your hard drive to get corrupted, I have unplugged my box before it does not lose anything


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rit56* /forum/post/17341132
> 
> 
> The pixelation was on mine this morning. Thought for a minute it was my new set..



I assume you guys are using full pixel mode on 1080i? The image will probably remain that way. Been like that for me since I went from Normal mode to Full Pixel mode on my Sony.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disafan* /forum/post/17341010
> 
> 
> According to Pat himself on Twitter, it isn't true HD yet. It is a software upgrade to support it. To quote him, posting together several Tweets...
> 
> 
> " Up extra early today because we're going live with new computer software today at NY1. So far so good on implementation of new NY1 computer system / graphics. HD viewers should see a true 16x9 picture now. Unfortunately not a true HD picture on NY1 yet, but we've got the back end in place now. Agreed that NY1 widescreen upgrade today is welcome."



In another interesting note, Dominic Carter on Inside City Hall finally realized the snap poll is not working and they have discontinued it for the time being


----------



## ILW

I had this problem in the morning, but it seems to have been resolved.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/17341288
> 
> 
> I assume you guys are using full pixel mode on 1080i? The image will probably remain that way. Been like that for me since I went from Normal mode to Full Pixel mode on my Sony.



You will get that in full pixel on some channels, I have an XBR2 and get the same thing on Full Pixel. I just leave it on normal unless I am watching a blu ray


----------



## ILW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rit56* /forum/post/17341132
> 
> 
> The pixelation was on mine this morning. Thought for a minute it was my new set..



I had this problem in the morning, but it seems to be resolved now.


----------



## lorus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/17341275
> 
> 
> More likely the power failure caused your hard drive to get corrupted, I have unplugged my box before it does not lose anything



The same power failure caused two of the PC's I have to reboot. Somehow the data on those did not get corrupted. I wish Microsoft had written the OS for this cable box.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lorus* /forum/post/17341386
> 
> 
> The same power failure caused two of the PC's I have to reboot. Somehow the data on those did not get corrupted. I wish Microsoft had written the OS for this cable box.



is your computer plugged into a surge protector?


is your cable box?


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/17341359
> 
> 
> You will get that in full pixel on some channels, I have an XBR2 and get the same thing on Full Pixel. I just leave it on normal unless I am watching a blu ray



Well most channels work pretty well on Full Pixel mode, except for NY1 and Palladia.


At least watching hockey or baseball does not reveal the distortion.


Me personally, I am not bothered by it, but I am guessing the other member's HDTV is in Full Pixel mode or a variation of it.


----------



## lorus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/17341418
> 
> 
> is your computer plugged into a surge protector?
> 
> 
> is your cable box?



Not really. As I said PC just shrugs the power failure off. As far as the box goes, I am not prepared to spend more money for a service I am already paying for.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/17341442
> 
> 
> Well most channels work pretty well on Full Pixel mode, except for NY1 and Palladia.
> 
> 
> At least watching hockey or baseball does not reveal the distortion.
> 
> 
> Me personally, I am not bothered by it, but I am guessing the other member's HDTV is in Full Pixel mode or a variation of it.



From a random reviewer at amazon



A few notable features include: A full pixel mode which takes your high definition source and displays it pixel for pixel on your set, something I've never seen on a HDTV before. This feature does wonders for sources outputting a 1080 signal, including my modded Xbox which outputs the interface and DVD signals in 1080i. You can literally walk up to the TV and see the pixels 1:1 just like a computer monitor. This full pixel mode does have a caveat, some HD broadcasts have some extra pixels on the side or top of the frame that appear in this mode, but it's a fine trade off for the 1:1 resolution. The extra pixels are the result of the broadcaster and not the TV.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lorus* /forum/post/17341711
> 
> 
> Not really. As I said PC just shrugs the power failure off. As far as the box goes, I am not prepared to spend more money for a service I am already paying for.



It is like 10 bucks for a surge protector, constantly having power surges is a recipe for disaster. You have just been lucky your PC has not been damaged yet. Probably a fire hazard as well


----------



## lorus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/17341810
> 
> 
> It is like 10 bucks for a surge protector, constantly having power surges is a recipe for disaster. You have just been lucky your PC has not been damaged yet. Probably a fire hazard as well



This was a power dip, not a power surge. The only thing that could have helped me is the UPS. A good one will be over 100 bucks.


Or maybe TWC could create a "crash proof dvr" and charge more for it.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lorus* /forum/post/17341907
> 
> 
> This was a power dip, not a power surge. The only thing that could have helped me is the UPS. A good one will be over 100 bucks.
> 
> 
> Or maybe TWC could create a "crash proof dvr" and charge more for it.



I would at least get the $10 one, at least it is better than nothing at all


----------



## SnellKrell

I live in the southern part of Manhattan and I checked out the HD-QAMs today and they are all gone!


All I receive are SD-QAM channels all bunched together as channel "0" -

no way to find a specific channel, you have to keep surfing.


But who wants SD?


Wonder if TWC has recaptured the bandwidth and we'll never see the HD versions of QAM channels again.


----------



## andgarden

NY1 is obviously not HD. But widescreen SD is an improvement.


Now about that logo. . . I'm not going to be watching much if I have to deal with burnin.


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andgarden* /forum/post/17343662
> 
> 
> NY1 is obviously not HD. But widescreen SD is an improvement.
> 
> 
> Now about that logo. . . I'm not going to be watching much if I have to deal with burnin.



Yeah, that logo choice is interesting, and I am sure you are not the only one complaining about it.


At least the channel is better than it was. Lets see if it improves.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SnellKrell* /forum/post/17343164
> 
> 
> I live in the southern part of Manhattan and I checked out the HD-QAMs today and they are all gone!
> 
> 
> All I receive are SD-QAM channels all bunched together as channel "0" -
> 
> no way to find a specific channel, you have to keep surfing.
> 
> 
> But who wants SD?
> 
> 
> Wonder if TWC has recaptured the bandwidth and we'll never see the HD versions of QAM channels again.



rescanning did nothing? They did recently move all of the locals - I'll check again if something new happened


They could be trying to properly give the available channels proper #s..... and failing at it...


----------



## G1Ravage

LOL I wanted NY1 in true HD the most, and am probably the last one to find out about it.


I'm also getting a lot of black at the top of the screen in Dot by Dot mode. More than usual.


----------



## ILW

Last week, there was no audio on 701, but it came back by Sunday. Today, there is no audio on 782 (TCM-HD). What's going on?


----------



## SnellKrell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/17344839
> 
> 
> rescanning did nothing? They did recently move all of the locals - I'll check again if something new happened
> 
> 
> They could be trying to properly give the available channels proper #s..... and failing at it...



Thanks for trying to help.


Re-scanned both of my sets.


Concerning trying to properly give the channels proper #s, TWC already had re-assigned the OTA channels to their virtual allocations - i.e., WCBS was

channel 2.1.


Cramming everything on to channel "0" is totally lame!


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G1Ravage* /forum/post/17345257
> 
> 
> LOL I wanted NY1 in true HD the most, and am probably the last one to find out about it.
> 
> 
> I'm also getting a lot of black at the top of the screen in Dot by Dot mode. More than usual.



So turn off dot by dot


----------



## heinriph




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lorus* /forum/post/17341907
> 
> 
> Or maybe TWC could create a "crash proof dvr" and charge more for it.



Not that the TWC boxes or TWC itself are anything to be too happy about, in this case I'm afraid you just got unlucky. Computers will also occasionally drop dead from brownouts/blackouts/surges.


I've had to yank the cord on my crappy TWC DVRs hundreds of times over the past 5 years, and never lost a thing in the process.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/17340266
> 
> 
> FDC is the RF receive level of the OOB forward data channel. The level is typically near, or a few dB lower than, your digital video carriers. Most systems with a standard frequency plan (not HRC or IRC) carry the FDC in the 4MHz slot between channels 4 & 5.
> 
> 
> RDC is the RF transmit level of the OOB return data channel. This can normally cover a fairly wide range... as long as it is not maxed out it is probably OK. The level is set in a closed loop control system where the headend tells the box what frequency (in the 5-42MHz return band) to transmit and to raise its transmit level incrementally until the proper level reaches the receiver in the headend. The available RDC transmit range for the Samsung 3090 is +8 to +60dBmV (the SA boxes are likely similar but I do not have a definitive spec available - I seem to remember +55dBmV as the HDC max).
> 
> 
> As long as the RDC level is not maxed out (meaning it is transmitting at full power and probably STILL is not reaching the headend), almost any RDC level is acceptable. Mid 30s to high 40s are fairly typical, though. If you ARE seeing an extremely high RDC level, it may be indicative of a return path problem (your box's requests are not being heard at the headend)... often too many splits in the house, bad connectors, loose or corroded seizing screws in the cable plant, misaligned return amplifiers, etc, etc.
> 
> 
> Return path problems can effect almost all STB operations these days, but especially anything that requires two-way communications with the headend such as SDV tuning, VOD, Start Over, etc. (or even booting!).



Wow, appreciate the education. It WILL take a while for it to really sink in, so PUHLEEZE no pop quiz!


----------



## hyedipin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SnellKrell* /forum/post/17345539
> 
> 
> Thanks for trying to help.
> 
> 
> Re-scanned both of my sets.
> 
> 
> Concerning trying to properly give the channels proper #s, TWC already had re-assigned the OTA channels to their virtual allocations - i.e., WCBS was
> 
> channel 2.1.
> 
> 
> Cramming everything on to channel "0" is totally lame!



Is this with cable card or direct coax hookup to TV?


----------



## disafan

I've been using the firewire port on an SA3250HD for timer-based channel changing. Today, it stopped responding to commands. Is anyone using a similarly based system who can verify that Time Warner has disabled the firewire ports again in violation of FCC regulations?


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17346161
> 
> 
> Wow, appreciate the education. It WILL take a while for it to really sink in, so PUHLEEZE no pop quiz!



Then it's a good thing that I left out the part about homes situated CLOSEST to a cable distribution amp typically having the hardest time making proper return levels at the headend.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lorus* /forum/post/17341386
> 
> 
> The same power failure caused two of the PC's I have to reboot. Somehow the data on those did not get corrupted. I wish Microsoft had written the OS for this cable box.



Perish that thought!


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G1Ravage* /forum/post/17345257
> 
> 
> LOL I wanted NY1 in true HD the most, and am probably the last one to find out about it.
> 
> 
> I'm also getting a lot of black at the top of the screen in Dot by Dot mode. More than usual.



I think most users of this forum keep their HDTV in Full Pixel mode, hence you see the dots or the noise on top or the side of some channels. In time, you will not even know it is there as it becomes the norm. I guess to some, the screen now looks imperfect with the dots. Either revert it back to Normal mode or accept the dots until you get used to them.


I like seeing the most screen I can. Dots or no dots.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lorus* /forum/post/17341386
> 
> 
> The same power failure caused two of the PC's I have to reboot. Somehow the data on those did not get corrupted. I wish Microsoft had written the OS for this cable box.



Ugh, The last thing you would want is Microsoft to make your cable box software. You want blue screens of death in the middle of whatever you are watching? By the way it is not the OS that caused the problem, it is the constant power fluctuations you seem to have. It does not matter what OS it is, it damages the hard drive itself.


----------



## SnellKrell

Just did another re-scan and my digital QAM channels in HD have returned!


----------



## hengy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disafan* /forum/post/17346255
> 
> 
> I've been using the firewire port on an SA3250HD for timer-based channel changing. Today, it stopped responding to commands. Is anyone using a similarly based system who can verify that Time Warner has disabled the firewire ports again in violation of FCC regulations?




ugh. I'll have to check this evening. Just another TWC headache.


----------



## Berk32

I have a few channels out:

676 Starz HD

731 WPXN HD

711 WPIX HD (and 166 LATV)




EDIT - Working now.... nevermind...


----------



## gtsgts

They just did a random update, and I finally have the start-over feature on my explorer 8300HD. Yay me.lol.


----------



## G1Ravage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyNYC* /forum/post/17346347
> 
> 
> I think most users of this forum keep their HDTV in Full Pixel mode, hence you see the dots or the noise on top or the side of some channels. In time, you will not even know it is there as it becomes the norm. I guess to some, the screen now looks imperfect with the dots. Either revert it back to Normal mode or accept the dots until you get used to them.
> 
> 
> I like seeing the most screen I can. Dots or no dots.



Of course, I always keep my TV in Dot by Dot mode. And am accustomed to some black and static at the very top of the screen.


What we're commenting on is that NY1 HD, now in their new "widescreen" format, is showing considerably more black and static than we've ever seen before.


----------



## hengy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hengy* /forum/post/17349092
> 
> 
> ugh. I'll have to check this evening. Just another TWC headache.



Last nights recordings seem to have changed channel just fine using firewire.


----------



## disafan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hengy* /forum/post/17351952
> 
> 
> Last nights recordings seem to have changed channel just fine using firewire.



My system has been working without incident on an SA3250HD for over two years. Odd it should stop yesterday though.


----------



## lorus

Can I exchange cable boxes at the Staten Island Mall, Center Court TWC location?


----------



## Berk32

some HD channels we should expect to see an announcement for sometime soon (or just pop up unannounced):


TruTV HD

History International HD

Jewelry TV HD

and maybe NBATV HD, WGN HD, Lifetime HD and Oxygen HD


(10/21 will see the addition of 741 WXTV and 768 WFUT with Planet Green moving to 698 - for those who forgot the announcement last month)


----------



## bouhhan

i can't believe they banished the golf channel hd to obscurity...


also, why don't we get comedy central in hd?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/17352835
> 
> 
> some HD channels we should expect to see an announcement for sometime soon (or just pop up unannounced):
> 
> 
> TruTV HD
> 
> History International HD
> 
> Jewelry TV HD
> 
> and maybe NBATV HD, WGN HD, Lifetime HD and Oxygen HD
> 
> 
> (10/21 will see the addition of 741 WXTV and 768 WFUT with Planet Green moving to 698 - for those who forgot the announcement last month)



Ah, doing the manual tuning scan again, eh?


FWIW, here's the latest channel changes, what struck me is an actual, public, in writing acknowledgment QAM exists AND can be used inside their death grip!


Manhattan, Brooklyn/Queens and Mount Vernon


October 2, 2009


From time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned:


Effective September 28, 2009 the following services were renamed by the provider: BET J (89 and 893 in Manhattan, Brooklyn and Queens and 64 and 893 in Mount Vernon) became Centric, Noggin (129, 847, 1911) became Nick Jr., and The N (137, 883) became TeenNick.


On or about October 21, 2009 in Brooklyn and Queens we will launch KBN (Korean Broadcast Network) on channel 534. KBN will be a basic service available only in digital format and viewable with digital cable-compatible equipment such as digital converter or a digital television (or other device) that includes a QAM tuner.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17353120
> 
> 
> Ah, doing the manual tuning scan again, eh?



I am? How?


Just listing channels that other TWC locations are getting soon.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/17353295
> 
> 
> I am? How?
> 
> 
> Just listing channels that other TWC locations are getting soon.



Oh, no dis meant in any way... I thought you might have spied those channels in poking around. Truth be told, I'd put more credence in your spotting them than in almost anything else!


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17353329
> 
> 
> Oh, no dis meant in any way... I thought you might have spied those channels in poking around. Truth be told, I'd put more credence in your spotting them than in almost anything else!



If I had spotted them... I'd tell you where they were.. I wouldn't keep secrets










(and if there was a way to manual tune on these boxes........ I'd be really happy)


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bouhhan* /forum/post/17352877
> 
> 
> also, why don't we get comedy central in hd?



With you on this one.....TWC doesn't seem to have a deal with Viacom which owns Comedy Central, MTV, VH1, etc., which explains why we don't have MTV-HD, VH1-HD, VH1-Hits, VH1-Soul, and other channels. Oddly (and thankfully I might add) they do seem to have a deal to carry Palladia-HD. Can't exactly figure it all out myself....


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G1Ravage* /forum/post/17351685
> 
> 
> Of course, I always keep my TV in Dot by Dot mode. And am accustomed to some black and static at the very top of the screen.
> 
> 
> What we're commenting on is that NY1 HD, now in their new "widescreen" format, is showing considerably more black and static than we've ever seen before.



You guys are weird, why would you want to see garbage on top of the screen? and on NY1? Really? Does it really matter the pic quality for weather on the ones? I can see using it for a blu-ray, xbox, ps3 etc.. 1080p sources that have good picture quality not the crappy TWC signal.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/17353502
> 
> 
> With you on this one.....TWC doesn't seem to have a deal with Viacom which owns Comedy Central, MTV, VH1, etc., which explains why we don't have MTV-HD, VH1-HD, VH1-Hits, VH1-Soul, and other channels. Oddly (and thankfully I might add) they do seem to have a deal to carry Palladia-HD. Can't exactly figure it all out myself....



Palladia existed well before the others launched - so it is carried under its own deal - when that one expires we'll probably lose it (unless the others are added before then.... whenever then is...)


----------



## TravKoolBreeze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/17352835
> 
> 
> some HD channels we should expect to see an announcement for sometime soon (or just pop up unannounced):
> 
> 
> TruTV HD
> 
> History International HD
> 
> Jewelry TV HD
> 
> and maybe NBATV HD, WGN HD, Lifetime HD and Oxygen HD
> 
> 
> (10/21 will see the addition of 741 WXTV and 768 WFUT with Planet Green moving to 698 - for those who forgot the announcement last month)



I didnt think A&E Television Networks would move History International to HD so quick but since a lot of the shows are from History, I can see why they would do it.


As about Jewelry TV, eh. I guess the home shopping channels feel its a need to battle in HD.


I thought we got Oxygen HD not too long ago.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TravKoolBreeze* /forum/post/17353698
> 
> 
> I didnt think A&E Television Networks would move History International to HD so quick but since a lot of the shows are from History, I can see why they would do it.
> 
> 
> As about Jewelry TV, eh. I guess the home shopping channels feel its a need to battle in HD.
> 
> 
> I thought we got Oxygen HD not too long ago.



Why would they care which History you watch? either way you are watching their network


----------



## TravKoolBreeze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/17353924
> 
> 
> Why would they care which History you watch? either way you are watching their network



To be honest, the channels are programmed differently. HI is more like the old History Channel. Who knows if the audience pop on HI has an effect on on History but I figure the HI HD should have an effect if people still miss the old History.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TravKoolBreeze* /forum/post/17353698
> 
> 
> I didnt think A&E Television Networks would move History International to HD so quick but since a lot of the shows are from History, I can see why they would do it.
> 
> 
> As about Jewelry TV, eh. I guess the home shopping channels feel its a need to battle in HD.
> 
> 
> I thought we got Oxygen HD not too long ago.



History International HD has been announced in TWC Los Angeles


And Oxygen HD has been announced at least once, but postponed (mainly because it hasn't even launched yet)


----------



## j7f

so, i have to share...


i currently have twc.

i've ALWAYS paid my bill on time. no matter how high it's gotten.

i'm getting a 'decent' rate currently on my triple play.

1. $109 triple play [up from 99 for the 1st year]

2. i have an extra phone line [regular price]

3. one hd box sammy [reg price]

4. one hddvr box [sa8300] reg price

5. hddvr service [reg price]

6. internet [regular speed]

7. showtime and hbo [reduced rate of 26 for both?]

8. free cinemax for a month [due to horrible tbs broadcast of yankee game]


i'm moving to an area that has fios. i'm willing to pay more for the service in the long run. as long as it works, right? right.


my total bill comes in around 217.00.


so, i called to ask them what they can, or are willing to, do to keep me around. again, a regular, historically solid paying customer.


i spoke w/ a csr supervisor [mr. williams], i don't THINK he was a retention supervisor, he basically said there was nothing they were willing to do. NOTHING. NADA.


man, i guess they have such a stranglehold on nyc they just don't care.

i mean, the guy wasn't even willing to throw me the promo they have going on for free dvr service for 3 months [commercials on tv].


WOW. i have to say...i've NEVER, EVER been told there was nothing they could do for me. i was very polite and professional.


btw, i've had bad experiences with twc cable in the past. it got SO bad the VP of the company sent me a letter apologising. he included 2 box seats to yankee stadium...at $200 a pop. no joke. i still have the letter and everything!! woohoo!!!!


anyway, it doesn't look like they are willing to work w/ customers anymore.


can someone give me some perspective?

was i out of line in asking him if there was anything they were willing to do to keep me around? is my bill THAT great that i was asking for too much?


seriously...i'd love everyone's perspective on this...


thanks!


-j


----------



## hengy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SnellKrell* /forum/post/17348990
> 
> 
> Just did another re-scan and my digital QAM channels in HD have returned!



Don't know if complaints have anything to do with it. I sent a complaint to the FCC and to DOITT (Department of Information Tech. and Telecommunications for NYC) and go the following emails;


The original complaint;


"The FCC requires that must-carry(broadcast/public access) channels be carried unencrypted on the cable line for those with digital cable-ready (QAM) tuners. However, Time Warner is not providing this service for all channels that meet this description, nor are they disclosing information about it on their website or through their agents who have no idea what I am talking about."



Response;


From: "Schwab, Peter"

To: Chris H.

Subject: FW: City of New York - Correspondence #1-1-515491770 DOITT Cable Complaint



Sir:


Can you please advise me as to what Channel IDs and the allocated Channel which are scrambled?


Thank you,


Peter J. Schwab

Executive Director, Franchise Administration

City of New York

Department of Information Tech. and Telecommunications





From: Chris H

Sent: Tuesday, October 13, 2009 9:54 AM

To: Schwab, Peter

Subject: Re: City of New York - Correspondence #1-1-515491770 DOITT Cable Complaint


Sure, specifically I'm in Northern Manhattan, I think it's the Time Warner Northern Manhattan Non Rebuild Digital. The scrambled channels are;


WCBSDT HD (702)

WNBCDT HD (704)

WNYWDT HD (705)

WABCDT HD (707)

WWORDT HD (709)

WPIXDT HD (711)

WNETDT HD (713)


Thank you for your quick attention to this matter.


Chris H.




Dear Sir,


It is true, the FCC requires that must-carry(broadcast/public access) channels be carried unencrypted on the cable line for those with digital cable-ready(QAM) tuners. However, the FCC only requires the must carry and retransmission consent Channels be Cablecast in Standard Definition not High Definition. There are presently no requirements for the Cable Companies to carry Channels in High Definition except for good business decisions due to competition.


Sincerely,


Peter J. Schwab

Executive Director, Franchise Administration

City of New York

Department of Information Tech. and Telecommunications




After this back and forth, I received a call from TWC Regulatory Division. I spoke to a Mrs. Edwards. She was very helpful. She told me that what I was told in the past is wrong. The local broadcast HD stations are available UNENCRYPTED. She checked with the programming department and that is what she was told. She told me to reset my tv and it should be fine.


Regardless of the reason why it is back, I'm going to make sure tonight that it really is back. And from what you've said, it is.


Maybe complaining can help.


----------



## rit56

Tonight there is no 714 or 715 downtown Manhattan. Does anyone know why this happens?


----------



## disafan

I can't get WLIWDT2 and WLIWDT3, aka PBS Create and World, and a bunch of foreign language channels with my QAM tuner despite the fact they are listed in the PDF channel lineup as accessible via a digital QAM tuner. And the WLIW subchannels are broadcast, SD, and certainly covered under the FCC regulation. I really should write them about that.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disafan* /forum/post/17357165
> 
> 
> I can't get WLIWDT2 and WLIWDT3, aka PBS Create and World, and a bunch of foreign language channels with my QAM tuner despite the fact they are listed in the PDF channel lineup as accessible via a digital QAM tuner. And the WLIW subchannels are broadcast, SD, and certainly covered under the FCC regulation. I really should write them about that.



those were add pretty recently... they probably dont even realize it....


----------



## disafan

I'd call TWC, but try to find someone there who knows what I'm talking about. Ironically, complaining to the DOITT is faster.


----------



## G1Ravage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/17353656
> 
> 
> You guys are weird, why would you want to see garbage on top of the screen?



You get the entire picture as broadcasted in Dot by Dot. In any other mode, you're losing some portion of the picture.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G1Ravage* /forum/post/17357761
> 
> 
> You get the entire picture as broadcasted in Dot by Dot. In any other mode, you're losing some portion of the picture.



I know what it is and does but you are losing like 2cm, it is not worth garbage on top of the screen which you get on some of the channels with that on. I am all for proper aspect ratio's but this is silly. Stop worrying about every little nuance and try to enjoy what you are watching


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/17353692
> 
> 
> Palladia existed well before the others launched - so it is carried under its own deal - when that one expires we'll probably lose it (unless the others are added before then.... whenever then is...)



Damn, I'd hate to get HDNetted again!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *j7f* /forum/post/17354198
> 
> 
> so, i have to share...
> 
> 
> i spoke w/ a csr supervisor [mr. williams], i don't THINK he was a retention supervisor, he basically said there was nothing they were willing to do. NOTHING. NADA.
> 
> 
> man, i guess they have such a stranglehold on nyc they just don't care.
> 
> i mean, the guy wasn't even willing to throw me the promo they have going on for free dvr service for 3 months [commercials on tv].



I am quite surprised. Many folks seem to fairly consistently get some kind of "deal" when they call to drop services... last time I called to drop 3 premiums to 2, they offered 4 for 4 bucks more than the 2 would have cost me. So they always seem willing to play some games with pricing.


However, one thing we don;t seem to discuss much is that I get a feeling Verizon is in "extra-slow" mode on roll-out of FiOS. Far as I can tell, they don;'t have anything even close to the vague numbers they originally touted for coverage. Anyone think they have 60% for Manhattan covered? Not even close.


Obviously none of us "know" what's going on, but it COULD very well be that TWC knows this and are simply sticking it to folks... because they know full well that the large majority may not have access to FiOS for quite a long time. Profits to today and worry about tomorrow... tomorrow.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rit56* /forum/post/17357155
> 
> 
> Tonight there is no 714 or 715 downtown Manhattan. Does anyone know why this happens?



It costs them too much money to have staff dedicated to actually monitor their service... it would cut into profit margin and potentially reduce multi-million dollar bonuses for their top management. Incompetent generally costs less than competent.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G1Ravage* /forum/post/17357761
> 
> 
> You get the entire picture as broadcasted in Dot by Dot. In any other mode, you're losing some portion of the picture.



That is true, but it's not the most important reason to use the 1:1 pixel mapping mode in your TV. In any fixed pixel display (that's anything but a CRT), you also add scaling artifacts when you add that bit of overscan. Dot by Dot, Just Scan... whatever your TV calls its non-scaled, 1:1 pixel mapping mode... will give you the highest possible picture quality, free of scaling artifacts introduced at the TV.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/17358963
> 
> 
> That is true, but it's not the most important reason to use the 1:1 pixel mapping mode in your TV. In any fixed pixel display (that's anything but a CRT), you also add scaling artifacts when you add that bit of overscan. Dot by Dot, Just Scan... whatever your TV calls its non-scaled, 1:1 pixel mapping mode... will give you the highest possible picture quality, free of scaling artifacts introduced at the TV.



On a related note, just what are those white flashy things one sees on the top of the frame sometimes?


A_C


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/17358996
> 
> 
> On a related note, just what are those white flashy things one sees on the top of the frame sometimes?
> 
> 
> A_C



The flashing ones are Closed Captioning data on Line 21. Line 20 can include data such as Network source ID codes. Above them on Lines 17-19 can also be Vertical Interval Test Signals (VITS - essentially a line or two of color bars or other test signals) and Vertical Interval Reference Signals (VIRS - a signal containing color and luminance refererences that analog TVs used to automatically set color, tint, brightness, etc).


Generally, you will only see them in an HD broadcast when an SD program (such as a commercial) is embedded within the HD video frame. HD video uses all of the video lines for active video... SD came of age in the CRT era and utilized those lines for non-active video because CRTs almost always are set up with overscan to allow for voltage and aging variations.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disafan* /forum/post/17357165
> 
> 
> And the WLIW subchannels are broadcast, SD, and certainly covered under the FCC regulation. I really should write them about that.



Speaking of....My parents get WLIW in HD on their Comcast system in NEW JERSEY where they would be unlikely to even get WLIW over the air. But in Manhattan we can't get WLIW in HD? Plus they get a 13 On Demand channel from WNET......


Only lame TWC won't give us the full suite of PBS channels.....


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/17359980
> 
> 
> Speaking of....My parents get WLIW in HD on their Comcast system in NEW JERSEY where they would be unlikely to even get WLIW over the air. But in Manhattan we can't get WLIW in HD? Plus they get a 13 On Demand channel from WNET......
> 
> 
> Only lame TWC won't give us the full suite of PBS channels.....



WLIW HD doesn't exist


the OTA digital channel is SD


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/17360245
> 
> 
> WLIW HD doesn't exist
> 
> 
> the OTA digital channel is SD



Yep... here's the WLIW station info from rabbitears.info 


Three SDs only. No HD.


----------



## Berk32

Cablevision also places the WLIW digital feed within their HD channels - it aint HD though


----------



## Gooddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lorus* /forum/post/17352327
> 
> 
> Can I exchange cable boxes at the Staten Island Mall, Center Court TWC location?



Not sure but you can exchange at the TWC store in the Kmart shopping area, its near Goldens Deil which is close to the Mall.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/17360384
> 
> 
> Cablevision also places the WLIW digital feed within their HD channels - it aint HD though



...hence my confusion.....


BTW -- not sure how many of you out there are into the PBS show Austin City Limits or not....but there is a new season airing in HD currently and how lame is it that we in the NYC area are not able to see it in HD?


WNET has decided to shuttle it off to its sister (and wholly owned) WLIW which has no HD feed. :-(


I liked it better when we got regular WNET on the SD feed and the national PBS on the HD feed!!!


Scott


----------



## Berk32

On or abut October 25, 2009 we will launch the simulcast, NBA TV HD on ch. 461. This service will be part of our Sports Tier and NBA League Pass offerings.


On or about November 18, 2009 TBS HD will change from a standard service to a basic service in Manhattan, Brooklyn and Queens.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/17366622
> 
> 
> On or abut October 25, 2009 we will launch the simulcast, NBA TV HD on ch. 461.



about time.


I wonder if we are still getting the 2 Spanish OTA channels on the 21st?


----------



## JeffMoney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/17366622
> 
> 
> On or abut October 25, 2009 we will launch the simulcast, NBA TV HD on ch. 461. This service will be part of our Sports Tier and NBA League Pass offerings.
> 
> 
> On or about November 18, 2009 TBS HD will change from a standard service to a basic service in Manhattan, Brooklyn and Queens.



Holy Cow!! About Time NBA TV HD , now lets get the agreement with getting NFL Network and ViaCum!! SpikeHD!!


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/17366846
> 
> 
> about time.
> 
> 
> I wonder if we are still getting the 2 Spanish OTA channels on the 21st?



yes, we are


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/17366878
> 
> 
> Holy Cow!! About Time NBA TV HD , now lets get the agreement with getting NFL Network and ViaCum!! SpikeHD!!



dont get your hopes up about the nfl network


----------



## JeffMoney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/17366899
> 
> 
> dont get your hopes up about the nfl network



Well we can Always Dream LOL


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *j7f* /forum/post/17354198
> 
> 
> so, i have to share...
> 
> 
> i currently have twc.
> 
> i've ALWAYS paid my bill on time. no matter how high it's gotten.
> 
> i'm getting a 'decent' rate currently on my triple play.
> 
> 1. $109 triple play [up from 99 for the 1st year]
> 
> 2. i have an extra phone line [regular price]
> 
> 3. one hd box sammy [reg price]
> 
> 4. one hddvr box [sa8300] reg price
> 
> 5. hddvr service [reg price]
> 
> 6. internet [regular speed]
> 
> 7. showtime and hbo [reduced rate of 26 for both?]
> 
> 8. free cinemax for a month [due to horrible tbs broadcast of yankee game]
> 
> 
> i'm moving to an area that has fios. i'm willing to pay more for the service in the long run. as long as it works, right? right.
> 
> 
> my total bill comes in around 217.00.
> 
> 
> so, i called to ask them what they can, or are willing to, do to keep me around. again, a regular, historically solid paying customer.
> 
> 
> i spoke w/ a csr supervisor [mr. williams], i don't THINK he was a retention supervisor, he basically said there was nothing they were willing to do. NOTHING. NADA.
> 
> 
> man, i guess they have such a stranglehold on nyc they just don't care.
> 
> i mean, the guy wasn't even willing to throw me the promo they have going on for free dvr service for 3 months [commercials on tv].
> 
> 
> WOW. i have to say...i've NEVER, EVER been told there was nothing they could do for me. i was very polite and professional.
> 
> 
> btw, i've had bad experiences with twc cable in the past. it got SO bad the VP of the company sent me a letter apologising. he included 2 box seats to yankee stadium...at $200 a pop. no joke. i still have the letter and everything!! woohoo!!!!
> 
> 
> anyway, it doesn't look like they are willing to work w/ customers anymore.
> 
> 
> can someone give me some perspective?
> 
> was i out of line in asking him if there was anything they were willing to do to keep me around? is my bill THAT great that i was asking for too much?
> 
> 
> seriously...i'd love everyone's perspective on this...
> 
> 
> thanks!
> 
> 
> -j



Hey J,


That sucks with your experience! I would just call back until you can get someone who can get you a good deal. I got All in One and when my rate went up to something like $220 after the discounts expired, I got it back down to about $185 something.


It really can depend on who you talk to with the deal you get, but keep trying! This time when you call, you should ask for what is called a "Customer Retention Specialist." They are very good and helpful.


Jack


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/17366073
> 
> 
> ...hence my confusion.....
> 
> 
> BTW -- not sure how many of you out there are into the PBS show Austin City Limits or not....but there is a new season airing in HD currently and how lame is it that we in the NYC area are not able to see it in HD?
> 
> 
> WNET has decided to shuttle it off to its sister (and wholly owned) WLIW which has no HD feed. :-(
> 
> 
> I liked it better when we got regular WNET on the SD feed and the national PBS on the HD feed!!!
> 
> 
> Scott



Damn, could swear I've seen a ACL in HD... so they won't put it on 713? Is there any actual REASON for them to do this? Maybe we should call them during pledge drives and tell them WHY we won't be making any donations this time!


----------



## lorus

Changed the 8300HDC box today in Staten Island. Same story with a new one - 20 gigs are shown to be occupied with no shows recorded. Available hours in SD on page 11 of diagnostic screen is shown to be *49* instead of the nominal 90 hours.


What a nightmare. Second box in a row.


----------



## rit56

Is anyone having audio problems? Mine keeps droppimg out...


----------



## carl2680

Now the audio drops are on Fox 5 HD.


----------



## PaulInParkSlope

yeah, audio glitches are brutal right now during the ALCS


----------



## MacAlert

Audio drops and video has been freezing on and off. It's so bad that even parents are getting annoyed....and they don't really get bothered by this.


----------



## gtsgts

I feel like anytime there's a big game on TV it never airs smoothly. Trying to watch the Yankees game on fox hd, and it's constantly breaking up.


----------



## eddieb187

Same audio dropouts up in the Hudson Valley.

Maybe it's Fox.


----------



## LL3HD

Well just to let you know.... it's happening on FIOS too,














so don't worry, the grass isn't always greener.







Looks like it's a WYNY local issue. However, haven't had a problem since the bottom of the second.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1#post17369240


----------



## eddieb187

Just got off the phone with a Tech at FoxHD WNYW in NY.

He said they are aware of the issue and are currently working on it.

Should be fixed shortly.


----------



## eddieb187

Still tiling every once in a while.

If Fox can't get their act together maybe they should not have the broadcast rights.

Call and complain. Press "0" ask the operator for Broadcast Tech.

Here's where they are located:

WNYW-TV/Fox 5 New York, NY

205 East 67th St.

New York, NY 10021

(V)212-452-5555

(F)212-879-1484


----------



## eddieb187

At least they got rid of that stupid banner that used to cover the whole top of the screen.

Two little boxes are so much nicer.

They seem to have fixed the dropout issue as well.

Haven't had any in quite a while now.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eddieb187* /forum/post/17369702
> 
> 
> At least they got rid of that stupid banner that used to cover the whole top of the screen.
> 
> Two little boxes are so much nicer.



Yeah but why can't they put them on the freekin' sides of the screen, as in a 16X9 screen, not centered for a 4X3 screen.







They finally got it right on the Fox News channel, do it here!


----------



## eddieb187

You would think they'd have one overlay for 16x9 and one for 4:3.

I guess this won't be fixed until Analog is finally dead.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eddieb187* /forum/post/17369790
> 
> 
> You would think they'd have one overlay for 16x9 and one for 4:3.
> 
> I guess this won't be fixed until Analog is finally dead.



No, it's simple, just frame everything 16X9.


We are no longer the early adopters to a new technology. Digital television is here to stay. Why should we suffer? If people want to continue with old CRT 4X3 antiques, then they should be the ones who are inconvenienced, with a 16X9 image on their box.


----------



## eddieb187




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/17369814
> 
> 
> No, it's simple, just frame everything 16X9.
> 
> 
> We are no longer the early adopters to a new technology. Digital television is here to stay. Why should we suffer? If people want to continue with old CRT 4X3 antiques, then they should be the ones who are inconvenienced, with a 16X9 image on their box.



Hey, I'm with you!

Death to SD.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eddieb187* /forum/post/17369828
> 
> 
> Hey, I'm with you!
> 
> Death to SD.


----------



## eddieb187

Larry,

How is Fios?

Is it better than TWC?

Not available up where I am yet.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eddieb187* /forum/post/17369925
> 
> 
> Larry,
> 
> How is Fios?
> 
> Is it better than TWC?
> 
> Not available up where I am yet.



I think it's better.










The Multi room DVR is pretty cool.


I haven't done a side-by-side comparison of channels but it seems like there are a hell of a lot more here on FIOS. At least there are more channels that I watch. For instance, last week there was something that I forgot to watch on HBO. I got to see it anyway because it was on a couple of hours later with the West coast feed.


And of course there's HD Net Movies.


Also, their free On Demand is great. There's a ton of stuff to watch and music channels too. The On Demand is so much better than that waste of bandwidth that TW offers. Most shows are set up in the On Demand, so it's a great way for catching up on various shows or series without worrying about tying up the hard drive.


The picture quality is better. My displays have all been set up through the HDMI input. I'm temporarily on component (due to an upgrade that will happen by mid week), so I've yet to re-tweak everything. That said it is still better looking than TW.


...and it's cheaper.


----------



## eddieb187

Thanks for the critique Larry.

We have only 40 HD channels now but by Nov 19 TWC will increase that to 95.

They implemented SDV up here finally.

We will soon have several HBO, SHO, Starz, instead of just one not to mention all the other HD channels we're missing.

I hope the picture quality does not degrade.

I have a Tivo and just got a Tuning Adapter.

I had the TW 8300 DVR but did not like the new software.

I here Fios is totally uncompressed HD. Must be nice.

A friend of mine in Peekskill has Fios and he says it look amazing on his HDTV.

TW uses some compression. I get pixelation when there's a lot motion.

And of course the up-converted content looks terrible. Not to mention the SD.

They have Fios in NewBurgh so it's on it's way up here.

I was going to switch to DirecTV but now that SDV and more HD is coming I'm glad I waited. Signing a two year contract did not seem like a great idea.

Just seems like it taking so long for HD proliferation. Doesn't it?


----------



## gary miller

I still get periodic dropouts across the HD board, including last nights Angels- Yankees game on Fox. It was certainly far more tolerable then the TBS fiasco when the playoffs started...but still, we're paying _waaaay_ to much for such low grade reception and disruptions.


Thanks for the feedback, Larry...looking forward to FIOS in my neighborhood. BTW, does FIOS carry MSNBC in the five boroughs now?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PaulInParkSlope* /forum/post/17369194
> 
> 
> yeah, audio glitches are brutal right now during the ALCS



SEE how valuable people putting in their location data actually is? I had the exact same issues from my head end, but simply reading three or four posts tells me it WAS system side!


FWIW, I had the same thing the previous night watching Bones & Fringe. It crystal clear to me this issue comes and goes. Bet you within the week we'll see a 2 hour block with maybe only one or two glitches... then it will be back to the same old, same old. More and more it's clear TWC has NO IDEA of what they are doing, they clearly and obviously can NOT actually solve this issue... one that is the same today as it was 1-2 years ago.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/17369260
> 
> 
> Well just to let you know.... it's happening on FIOS too,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so don't worry, the grass isn't always greener.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it's a WYNY local issue. However, haven't had a problem since the bottom of the second.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1#post17369240



VERY glad you are still monitoring us, this is useful info. However, the glitchage kept up for the entire game.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eddieb187* /forum/post/17369702
> 
> 
> At least they got rid of that stupid banner that used to cover the whole top of the screen.
> 
> Two little boxes are so much nicer.
> 
> They seem to have fixed the dropout issue as well.
> 
> Haven't had any in quite a while now.



Not in NYC... at least not from Man North!


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gary miller* /forum/post/17371221
> 
> 
> ....does FIOS carry MSNBC in the five boroughs now?



No, but they do have CNBC in HD.


This is a great Thread to link to for what's on what services....
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1058081 


By the way, Fios has Comedy Channel HD which is nice







but Stewart's show isn't in HD, go figure.


----------



## mets18

Yes, they do have MSNBC but only in parts of NYC that are not served by Cablevision (e.g., Manhattan, Queens, Staten Island, and TWC parts of Brooklyn).


----------



## gary miller




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mets18* /forum/post/17375018
> 
> 
> Yes, they do have MSNBC but only in parts of NYC that are not served by Cablevision (e.g., Manhattan, Queens, Staten Island, and TWC parts of Brooklyn).



Good. I'd be more inclined to switch providers if MSNBC were available here in Northeast Queens.


On another note...the Angels-Yankees game last night was damn near glitch free (although I missed the first couple of innings) on TWC, for a change. If they stayed consistent in that regard, I'd be less motivated to switch services.


I appreciate Larry's feedback on FIOS. It confirms what I suspected. While it's a bit of an apples-oranges comparison, when my brother on Long Island switched from Cablevision to FIOS last year, I thought the improvement in quality was striking. In addition to a reduction in drop-outs, the ugly video compression noise (what I describe as "hash"), especially visible during motion, was virtually gone. It seems more like the smooth picture I remember seeing over-the air (my OTA antenna is currently not hooked up).


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gary miller* /forum/post/17375400
> 
> 
> On another note...the Angels-Yankees game last night was damn near glitch free (although I missed the first couple of innings) on TWC, for a change. If they stayed consistent in that regard, I'd be less motivated to switch services.



Definitely took note of that... but am nervous about Giants/Saints! Last week Giants game had same glitches, but not terribly frequently... cross fingers.


----------



## ohjohnny

Question: I'm in Northern Manhattan and have the 8300HD with recent OS upgrade. I've noticed that since the upgrade, I have frequent cutoffs of the last minute of the shows I've recorded. Like 80 percent of the time. Almost never had the problem before. Is anyone else experiencing this? If so, could this be related to the OS or is it just the networks. Is there any way around it, aside from manually programming shows to go over a minute?


----------



## godfreyb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohjohnny* /forum/post/17375858
> 
> 
> Question: I'm in Northern Manhattan and have the 8300HD with recent OS upgrade. I've noticed that since the upgrade, I have frequent cutoffs of the last minute of the shows I've recorded. Like 80 percent of the time. Almost never had the problem before. Is anyone else experiencing this? If so, could this be related to the OS or is it just the networks. Is there any way around it, aside from manually programming shows to go over a minute?



I am having the same problem.....but Verizon are working on the FIOS infrastructure in the building so it is only a question of time before I say to TW 'kiss my xss' - sorry to be so rude but that just about describes it. Can you imagine if ConEd supplied electricity which constantly dropped the current, wiped out your computer memory etc and I pay more or less the same money to each company every month!


----------



## gary miller




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohjohnny* /forum/post/17375858
> 
> 
> Question: I'm in Northern Manhattan and have the 8300HD with recent OS upgrade. I've noticed that since the upgrade, I have frequent cutoffs of the last minute of the shows I've recorded. Like 80 percent of the time. Almost never had the problem before. Is anyone else experiencing this? If so, could this be related to the OS or is it just the networks. Is there any way around it, aside from manually programming shows to go over a minute?



I haven't recorded enough lately to comment on that, but I've also had a weird issue. Every three or four days I lose the 5.1 audio. I'm now in the habit of regularly re-booting the box to re-set the audio.


BTW...I only suffered through part of the Giants game yesterday, but the part I saw was glitch free on FOX HD.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohjohnny* /forum/post/17375858
> 
> 
> Question: I'm in Northern Manhattan and have the 8300HD with recent OS upgrade. I've noticed that since the upgrade, I have frequent cutoffs of the last minute of the shows I've recorded. Like 80 percent of the time. Almost never had the problem before. Is anyone else experiencing this? If so, could this be related to the OS or is it just the networks. Is there any way around it, aside from manually programming shows to go over a minute?



Hmmm, that's odd. I DO notice that MDN always seems to think about 15 seconds behind the real time, so recordings set to start on the hour actually start 15 seconds AFTER the hour. Of course that SHOULD mean it should record an extra 15 seconds at the end...


As for cutting of the end, yes I have seen that, but for a few years. Some times the networks can be very sloppy, some times they try and cram more commercial time in, so they run a minute over. ABC always does that with Housewives, always a minute over. Just noticed Fox just did it with today's House, it is scheduled to run a minute over. This CRAP does nothing except play havoc with any scheduled DVRing. House was scheduled, but when the guide data updated to show the 9:01 end, it got into a conflict and is now marked to not record.


On this one, most of the "blame" needs to go with the originator, not the distributor (which be TWC, FiOS, etc.). The only way the DVR software can compensate is by actually knowing when the actual content ends and dynamically adjusting itself, taking into consideration only having 2 tuners. Or delaying the start of another recording to cover the more important end of the previous one, rather than simply not recording the "next" show because of a one minute overlap. I THINK TiVo has something to address this... gotta go check...


YUP, TiVo has an "overlap protection" feature. It WILL clip the start of the next recording to accommodate another show running 1-5 minutes long


----------



## Gooddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eddieb187* /forum/post/17370244
> 
> 
> Thanks for the critique Larry.
> 
> We have only 40 HD channels now but by Nov 19 TWC will increase that to 95.
> 
> They implemented SDV up here finally.
> 
> Just seems like it taking so long for HD proliferation. Doesn't it?



Its about damn time.



The previously scheduled launch of Big Ten 2 on ch. 473, Big Ten 3 on ch. 474, Big Ten 4 on ch. 475 and Big Ten 5 on ch. 476 has been postponed until on or about November 30, 2009.




On or about October 22, 2009, The Filipino Channel and on or about November 17, 2009 HTV will become services that cannot be accessed on CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Products purchased at retail without additional two-way capable equipment.




On or abut October 25, 2009 we will launch the simulcast, NBA TV HD on ch. 461. This service will be part of our Sports Tier and NBA League Pass offerings.




All new service launches listed below cannot be accessed on CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Products purchased at retail without additional two-way capable equipment.




Specifically,




On or about October 27, 2009 we will launch Outdoor Channel HD on ch. 480, QVC HD on ch. 718, ABC Family HD on ch. 734, Disney XD HD on ch. 728, History Channel HD on ch. 748, WE HD on ch. 764, Cartoon Network HD on ch. 745 and HSN HD on ch. 757. HSN HD is a basic service available only in digital format and viewable with digital cable-compatible equipment such as a digital converter or a digital television (or other device) that includes a QAM tuner.




On or about November 3, 2009 we will launch MSNBC HD on ch. 746, IFC HD on ch. 723, USA HD on ch. 730, Bravo HD on ch. 766, Weather Channel HD on ch. 735, A&E HD on ch. 729, E! HD on ch. 744, Style HD on ch. 765, FX HD on ch. 724 and BBC America HD on ch. 685.




On or about November 10, 2009 we will launch Fuse HD on ch. 691, Planet Green HD on ch. 782, Palladia HD on ch. 756, G4 HD on ch. 692, SyFy HD on ch. 743, Biography HD on ch. 759, Crime & Investigation HD on ch. 686, Headline News HD on ch. 737, Investigation Discovery HD on ch. 755 and TV One HD on ch. 790.




On or about November 12, 2009 we will launch Showtime Too HD on ch. 667, Showtime Extreme HD on ch. 669, Showtime Showcase HD on ch. 668, Starz HD on chs. 676 and 795, Starz Comedy HD on ch. 681, Starz Edge HD on ch. 677, Starz Kids & Family HD on ch. 678, TMC HD on ch. 674, TMC Xtra HD on ch. 675 and Encore HD on ch. 682. These channels will all be part of our premium services.




On or about November 17, 2009 we will launch HBO 2 HD on ch. 652, HBO Comedy HD on ch. 655, HBO Family HD on ch. 654, HBO Latino HD on ch. 657, HBO Signature HD on ch. 653, HBO Zone HD on ch. 656, @ Max HD on ch. 663, Action Max HD on ch. 660, Cinemax HD on chs. 658 and 792 and FiveStar Max HD on ch. 664. These channels will all be part of our premium services.




On or about November 19, 2009 we will launch More Max HD on ch. 659, Outer Max HD on ch. 665, Thriller Max HD on ch. 661 and WMAX HD on ch. 662. These channels will all be part of our premium services. On that date we will also launch AMC Hd on ch. 727.




On or about November 30, 2009 we will launch the following International Premium channels: RTPi on ch. 511, PFC International on ch. 513, TVB1 on ch. 581, TV Globo on ch. 512, Filmy on ch. 562, TV 1000 Russian Kino on ch. 526 and The Bangledesh Channel on ch. 575. On that date we will also launch Cine Mexicano on ch. 896, Discovery Familia on ch. 829, TV Columbia on ch. 816 and Latele Novela on ch. 861 as part of our DTV en Espanol offering.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohjohnny* /forum/post/17375858
> 
> 
> Question: I'm in Northern Manhattan and have the 8300HD with recent OS upgrade. I've noticed that since the upgrade, I have frequent cutoffs of the last minute of the shows I've recorded. Like 80 percent of the time. Almost never had the problem before. Is anyone else experiencing this? If so, could this be related to the OS or is it just the networks. Is there any way around it, aside from manually programming shows to go over a minute?



Actually shows do run slightly off -- one minute or so in either direction. The reason you notice it now (and I do too!) is that Passport used to automatically start about 1 minute early and end about 1 minute late on each recording (as long as there wasn't a competing recording that needed the tuner at that time). MDN/ODN don't do this so you notice it more. Where I regularly get burned is on The Daily Show, where I now miss the "Moment of Zen" at the end of the program.


Of course we can get around this by setting the series (or individual) recording to extend for 1 minute extra in the recording options.....


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/17380608
> 
> 
> Actually shows do run slightly off -- one minute or so in either direction. The reason you notice it now (and I do too!) is that Passport used to automatically start about 1 minute early and end about 1 minute late on each recording (as long as there wasn't a competing recording that needed the tuner at that time). MDN/ODN don't do this so you notice it more. Where I regularly get burned is on The Daily Show, where I now miss the "Moment of Zen" at the end of the program.
> 
> 
> Of course we can get around this by setting the series (or individual) recording to extend for 1 minute extra in the recording options.....



More of a reason to go TiVo, which has overlap protection. BUT, I have experienced the occasional cut-off on Passport, but never equated it with the schedule.


Then again, I just found out TiVo does NOT indicate in the guide scheduled recordings! From what I read, their customers have been complaining for a long while, but they apparently won't budge. Sounds like it's their one button mouse!


----------



## Ted Spencer

I've been searching threads here for a while but haven't yet found what I'm looking for:


Has anyone figured out a way to use an Apricorn DVR expander drive with an 8300HDC on Manhattan TWC (w 72nd st area) under current software? I've got a 1GB Apricorn I've been unable to use for many months now. Sure would be nice to get it back.


Any tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ted Spencer* /forum/post/17386626
> 
> 
> I've been searching threads here for a while but haven't yet found what I'm looking for:
> 
> 
> Has anyone figured out a way to use an Apricorn DVR expander drive with an 8300HDC on Manhattan TWC (w 72nd st area) under current software? I've got a 1GB Apricorn I've been unable to use for many months now. Sure would be nice to get it back.
> 
> 
> Any tips would be greatly appreciated.



external hard drives are pretty much hit-and-miss - either it works or it doesn't - there's no guarantee (and since TWC doesn't officially support them - no help from them)


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ted Spencer* /forum/post/17386626
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> Has anyone figured out a way to use an Apricorn DVR expander drive with an 8300HDC...



Maybe someone on this thread can help...

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=516559


----------



## Ted Spencer

Thanks, I've scanned that thread until my eyes are crossing and I haven't come up with a solution. I'll post it over there anyway though.


Anyone else have any info?


----------



## Jake NYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ted Spencer* /forum/post/17386705
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else have any info?



A friend of mine has the Samsung 3090 box and uses the Apricorn Expander. Maybe you should consider switching the box.


----------



## Ted Spencer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jake NYC* /forum/post/17386758
> 
> 
> A friend of mine has the Samsung 3090 box and uses the Apricorn Expander. Maybe you should consider switching the box.



Interesting...I've thought about doing that swap. Do you know if I can just take my current box in to 23rd st. and request a Samsung?


Are there any other hardware/software downsides with it vs the 8300HDC?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ted Spencer* /forum/post/17386834
> 
> 
> Interesting...I've thought about doing that swap. Do you know if I can just take my current box in to 23rd st. and request a Samsung?
> 
> 
> Are there any other hardware/software downsides with it vs the 8300HDC?



As long as they happen to have it in stock (no way to know before you get there) - you can swap no problem.


----------



## Jake NYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ted Spencer* /forum/post/17386834
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any other hardware/software downsides with it vs the 8300HDC?




At least some of the Samsungs have a larger internal hard drive (320gb).


Software is basically the same, but the Samsung stretches the Guide to fill the screen.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ted Spencer* /forum/post/17386626
> 
> 
> I've been searching threads here for a while but haven't yet found what I'm looking for:
> 
> 
> Has anyone figured out a way to use an Apricorn DVR expander drive with an 8300HDC on Manhattan TWC (w 72nd st area) under current software? I've got a 1GB Apricorn I've been unable to use for many months now. Sure would be nice to get it back.
> 
> 
> Any tips would be greatly appreciated.



I take it you tried and and doesn't work? I added an external 160GB drive with an external esata enclosure and had no issues thus far (several months now). I also have the 8300HDC. I'm in Queens.


----------



## Berk32

changes are happening tonight.... lets see if anything else happens besides the 2 OTA Spanish HD additions (planet green HD already moved)


(as far as I know, neither ch41 or ch68 have actually gone HD OTA - Univision (41) is supposed to be in HD before the 2010 world cup)


----------



## G1Ravage

My box just shut down, and is now counting down from r400-something.


Something's being downloaded? I have no idea.


r300s now.


----------



## G1Ravage

It just stopped at r039.


----------



## G1Ravage

I HAVE A NEW VERSION OF MDN!!!!


Atlas v.2.4.6-19-ptv (Mt. Sherman)


WHAT!?!?!


----------



## Tresjolie9

8300 just rebooted, got the countdown stopped on R39, blank clock, and then was back a few minutes later. Glad I didn't restart it...


Not as traumatic as I thought as it would be, but I do need to get cracking on backing up what is on there.


----------



## G1Ravage

Y'know, I had noticed that for the past day or two, there was a graphical glitch on the Program Guide in which the Time Warner Cable logo on the lower-left of the guide went missing, replaced by some strange yellow glitchy lines.


I'm not sure yet what's new with this version of MDN. I think I now have Smithsonian HD On Demand, and a lot of channels now have logos on the top-left of the guide, when previously they didn't have any. Some channels got new logos.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jake NYC* /forum/post/17386758
> 
> 
> A friend of mine has the Samsung 3090 box and uses the Apricorn Expander. Maybe you should consider switching the box.



Actually getting a 3090 seems to also be very much a hit or miss proposition. They won't even let you call to check (that units are in stock) ahead of time.


The issue revolves around mostly the ODN software in any 3.x version. 2.x versions generally seemed to allow external HDDs, 3.x not. STILL, I have seen a very few posts that say external drives are being used with ODN 3.x units, but maybe one in ten say it works.


----------



## Ted Spencer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17392211
> 
> 
> Actually getting a 3090 seems to also be very much a hit or miss proposition. They won't even let you call to check (that units are in stock) ahead of time.
> 
> 
> The issue revolves around mostly the ODN software in any 3.x version. 2.x versions generally seemed to allow external HDDs, 3.x not. STILL, I have seen a very few posts that say external drives are being used with ODN 3.x units, but maybe one in ten say it works.



I went and got a 3090 last evening, and it doesn't work with the Apricorn so far. I did get it to ask for formatting once, but that didn't appear to do anything. I may try formatting it on a PC then connecting it again to see if it will reformat from scratch after that.


----------



## Ted Spencer

Has anyone tried replacing the drive in a Samsung 3090? Does it need the original drive for the OS to work? Will a blank drive get formatted and so on by the hardware or cable connection? I realize it would be in violation of the cable system's rules, but just wondering...


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ted Spencer* /forum/post/17393010
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried replacing the drive in a Samsung 3090? Does it need the original drive for the OS to work? Will a blank drive get formatted and so on by the hardware or cable connection? I realize it would be in violation of the cable system's rules, but just wondering...



You may be able to replace the 160gb hd with a 320 if its the right brand... some have been hoping that someone would test it out here.


----------



## adrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ted Spencer* /forum/post/17393010
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried replacing the drive in a Samsung 3090? Does it need the original drive for the OS to work? Will a blank drive get formatted and so on by the hardware or cable connection? I realize it would be in violation of the cable system's rules, but just wondering...



A few of us have replaced the 160gb drive with the same make/model (Seagate Pipeline) 320gb drive. It works perfectly. The unit will boot up and format the new drive. All settings and series recordings are preserved. The only special tool required is a Torx10 security bit for the case.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ted Spencer* /forum/post/17392998
> 
> 
> I went and got a 3090 last evening, and it doesn't work with the Apricorn so far. I did get it to ask for formatting once, but that didn't appear to do anything. I may try formatting it on a PC then connecting it again to see if it will reformat from scratch after that.



Did you get it from Manhattan 23rd street? Did you suss out anything about when is the best time... or anything helpful to those that want to get one without going over and over with fingers crossed?


Chances are excellent it won't work with an external drive, but said chances are excellent you can field upgrade the internal 160 to a similar Seagate Pipeline 320...


----------



## andgarden

I have a strong suspicion that a 500GB drive of the same make and model would also work. But I'm too lazy and too chicken to go attempt to get the box and buy that particular drive.


----------



## bouhhan

apologies if this is off topic but i recently noticed that i'm getting 2 - 8 lines of black pixels around the edges of some hd channels like natgeo, travel channel, etc and sometimes the main channels like nbc, cbs - usually along the top or bottom - it varies.


my 8300hdc is set to full/16x9 and my pioneer 141 is set to full, orbiter off.


anyone else notice this?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andgarden* /forum/post/17394213
> 
> 
> I have a strong suspicion that a 500GB drive of the same make and model would also work. But I'm too lazy and too chicken to go attempt to get the box and buy that particular drive.



There has ben speculation about this, but nobody seems to have tried it.. AFAIK. Samsung I think from the start has said the box is available with the 160 and a 320, so some think it may be restricted to the 320.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Damn FOX 705 has ANOTHER ~15 minute video blackout last night... I almost hope they do it again tonight during the ALCS game... maybe that will get another DN srticle written and MAYBE TWC will be embarrassed enough to actually fix this year old issue.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andgarden* /forum/post/17394213
> 
> 
> I have a strong suspicion that a 500GB drive of the same make and model would also work. But I'm too lazy and too chicken to go attempt to get the box and buy that particular drive.



There have been several _un_successful transplant attempts with drives larger than 320GB, but they were not Seagate Pipelines. I am not aware of any attempts, successful or otherwise, using a Seagate Pipeline >320GB. They do exist in 500GB and 1TB sizes... and the 500 is only a few dollars more than the 320. However, if there's a track/sector/block limitation in the box hardware/firmware, they may not work either.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bouhhan* /forum/post/17398307
> 
> 
> apologies if this is off topic but i recently noticed that i'm getting 2 - 8 lines of black pixels around the edges of some hd channels like natgeo, travel channel, etc and sometimes the main channels like nbc, cbs - usually along the top or bottom - it varies.
> 
> 
> my 8300hdc is set to full/16x9 and my pioneer 141 is set to full, orbiter off.
> 
> 
> anyone else notice this?



If it bothers you turn off dot by dot, full pixel or whatever pioneer calls it. You have the overscan set to off so it is showing junk from the broadcaster, it is not a problem from TWC


----------



## qbbraveheart

anyone else have problems with faint red lines scrolling from bottom to top using a SA Explorer 8300HD


I have swapped inputs, input cables and even had the cable replaced.


Box was replaced recently too but its getting worse.


Only happens on whatever input the cable box is hooked up to

and for some reason as well, hooked up via HDMI, it doesnt have very good HD channel quality


damn POS boxes


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ted Spencer* /forum/post/17392998
> 
> 
> I went and got a 3090 last evening, and it doesn't work with the Apricorn so far. I did get it to ask for formatting once, but that didn't appear to do anything. I may try formatting it on a PC then connecting it again to see if it will reformat from scratch after that.



Just go swap your box for an older 8300HD (no *C*). External drives seem to work well with MDN (which the older boxes run).


Mine works like a charm. Far better than it did on Passport, actually!


----------



## king of k1ngs

People were talking about the MDN update that we got yesterday and i've notice that movies have more information now about what actors were in the movie and who directed it. It makes it a little bit more like when I had Passport. And i noticed that tv shows state when the original air date of the program was which is nice to have.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *king of k1ngs* /forum/post/17400600
> 
> 
> People were talking about the MDN update that we got yesterday and i've notice that movies have more information now about what actors were in the movie and who directed it. It makes it a little bit more like when I had Passport. And i noticed that tv shows state when the original air date of the program was which is nice to have.



NICE! The mini version of the program description is one of the things I HATE about Navigator. Hopefully these features make it to me in Manhattan soon!


----------



## tamanaco

No picture or sound on 778 (CNNHD). I'm in the Upper West Side (88th and Columbus) Anyone else having the same issue in this area?


----------



## king of k1ngs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/17400745
> 
> 
> NICE! The mini version of the program description is one of the things I HATE about Navigator. Hopefully these features make it to me in Manhattan soon!



I live in S. Manhattan and we got it yesterday. Which part of Manhattan do you live in?


----------



## uncle2000mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/17203155
> 
> 
> Manhattan, Brooklyn/Queens and Mount Vernon
> 
> 
> September 18, 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned:
> 
> 
> On or about October 1, 2009, we will launch two sports overflow channels on ch. 197 and ch. 198.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On or about October 21, 2009, we will move Planet Green HD from 768 to 698 and launch WFUT HD (Telefutura) on ch. 768. We will also launch WXTV HD (Univision) on ch. 741 in Manhattan, Brooklyn and Queens and on ch. 716 in Mount Vernon.
> 
> 
> What the heck are the sports overflow channels?



Just spoke to a TWC rep. Ch. 741 and 768 wil launch on October 25.


----------



## justlou

I' m in Staten Island, and the picture on MSG HD is terrible. The Ranger/Devil game is almost unwatchable. I'm getting breakup, etc. Anyone else having problems?


----------



## Gooddog

TWC HVC added these channels today, days before schedule.


On or about October 27, 2009 we will launch Outdoor Channel HD on ch. 480, QVC HD on ch. 718, ABC Family HD on ch. 734, Disney XD HD on ch. 728, History Channel HD on ch. 748, WE HD on ch. 764, Cartoon Network HD on ch. 745 and HSN HD on ch. 757. HSN HD is a basic service available only in digital format and viewable with digital cable-compatible equipment such as a digital converter or a digital television (or other device) that includes a QAM tuner.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *uncle2000mike* /forum/post/17402065
> 
> 
> Just spoke to a TWC rep. Ch. 741 and 768 wil launch on October 25.



They haven't gone HD OTA yet..... That would probably explain the delay


----------



## G1Ravage

I don't have any longer program descriptions. They're the same as before.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/17400745
> 
> 
> NICE! The mini version of the program description is one of the things I HATE about Navigator. Hopefully these features make it to me in Manhattan soon!



I think the "more program info" may have started out in San Diego. BUT, all I know is Queens seems to be running 2.4.4.19 while we have 2.4.6.21. AND we got SOMETHING that didn't change any version on 10/20 (based on my box auto booting at that time, while it was off and no recording was going on).


Not 100% sure, but I haven't come across anyone else running the same version we seem to have. I had a bunch of nasty experiences with series recordings that others said "never" happen. SOOOO, I think just maybe that re-boot had to do with some bug squashing in 21, without any version change. Maybe we are a kind of test bed for .21, that if it seems good, it may start rolling out elsewhere.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *king of k1ngs* /forum/post/17401262
> 
> 
> I live in S. Manhattan and we got it yesterday. Which part of Manhattan do you live in?



Weird, Scott is "around the coroner" from you... i.e. from the same head end, Manhattan South. Do you have MDN or ODN?? Scott (I think) & I run MDN.


----------



## tamanaco

The little black/white pixelation on the top edge of the screen on NY1 HD (701) is now barely visible. It is only noticeable when the image has black across the top edge.


The missing picture and sound on CNNHD that I reported yesterday... are back on.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17404971
> 
> 
> I think the "more program info" may have started out in San Diego. BUT, all I know is Queens seems to be running 2.4.4.19 while we have 2.4.6.21. AND we got SOMETHING that didn't change any version on 10/20 (based on my box auto booting at that time, while it was off and no recording was going on).
> 
> 
> Not 100% sure, but I haven't come across anyone else running the same version we seem to have. I had a bunch of nasty experiences with series recordings that others said "never" happen. SOOOO, I think just maybe that re-boot had to do with some bug squashing in 21, without any version change. Maybe we are a kind of test bed for .21, that if it seems good, it may start rolling out elsewhere.



I haven't checked my version lately and wasn't even aware that we got a new release, but I wonder if the program descriptions change isn't something that they have to change at the head-end? I mean the servers would have to start serving the longer descriptions.....


Scott


----------



## justlou

I called TWC today because my HD channels have looked like garbage lately. They sent a signal to my box and had me check my RDC and FDC. My

RDC is 32, and my FDC is 9. They're telling this is the problem. The numbers appear normal to me. Can one of you experts tell me if this could actually be my problem?


----------



## king of k1ngs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17404992
> 
> 
> Weird, Scott is "around the coroner" from you... i.e. from the same head end, Manhattan South. Do you have MDN or ODN?? Scott (I think) & I run MDN.



My Samsung 3090HD DVR is running MDN v2.4.9.3


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justlou* /forum/post/17407622
> 
> 
> I called TWC today because my HD channels have looked like garbage lately. They sent a signal to my box and had me check my RDC and FDC. My
> 
> RDC is 32, and my FDC is 9. They're telling this is the problem. The numbers appear normal to me. Can one of you experts tell me if this could actually be my problem?



I would say that they're probably right. Let a tech come to your apt. and check your (and your building's) wiring.....


----------



## justlou




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/17407796
> 
> 
> I would say that they're probably right. Let a tech come to your apt. and check your (and your building's) wiring.....



OK. Thanks. I'm running an old 8300HD, and I thought 32-50 RDC and -10/+10 was OK. I knew it was borderline, but didn't think it would cause my HD to look terrible the last couple of weeks.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *king of k1ngs* /forum/post/17407740
> 
> 
> My Samsung 3090HD DVR is running MDN v2.4.9.3



v2.4.9.3 is the low level Samsung software version. The Samsungs do not run MDN... they run the ODN (OCAP) version of Navigator. You can check the ODN version by pressing and holding [Select] on the remote for about 10 seconds, then pressing [Down] to enter the ODN diagnostics pages. The ODN version is shown on the third line from the bottom on the first diagnostics page. It's probably v3.1.3_2.


BTW, you can also enter the Samsung diagnostic pages by hitting [Up] instead of [Down] after holding the [Select] button down.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/17406019
> 
> 
> I haven't checked my version lately and wasn't even aware that we got a new release, but I wonder if the program descriptions change isn't something that they have to change at the head-end? I mean the servers would have to start serving the longer descriptions.....
> 
> 
> Scott



All I know for sure is we got 2.4.6.21 at the rollout AND on 10/20 around 9 AM the box rebooted while I was not using it or it was recording anything. I SUSPECT the reboot may have been due to a slipstreamed code set... without any actual version change.


Not to mention the guy who reported the longer descriptions I think was on ODN.


Yes I'd expect changes at each head end might be necessary. ESPECIALLY as it seems we have 2 different versions on MDN running in NYC!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *king of k1ngs* /forum/post/17407740
> 
> 
> My Samsung 3090HD DVR is running MDN v2.4.9.3



Uh, the 3090 runs ODN, not MDN.


----------



## king of k1ngs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17404992
> 
> 
> Weird, Scott is "around the coroner" from you... i.e. from the same head end, Manhattan South. Do you have MDN or ODN?? Scott (I think) & I run MDN.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/17408025
> 
> 
> v2.4.9.3 is the low level Samsung software version. The Samsungs do not run MDN... they run the ODN (OCAP) version of Navigator. You can check the ODN version by pressing and holding [Select] on the remote for about 10 seconds, then pressing [Down] to enter the ODN diagnostics pages. The ODN version is shown on the third line from the bottom on the first diagnostics page. It's probably v3.1.3_2.
> 
> 
> BTW, you can also enter the Samsung diagnostic pages by hitting [Up] instead of [Down] after holding the [Select] button down.



Yeah, you are right. It is v3.1.3_2. I got that other number from when the box rebooted. I guess it is for something else.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Only been 4 days, but I have yet to see the issues I had been seeing in .21. BUT I am seeing something else that hasn't QUITE escalated into a major issue. Not even sure if it's related to the fact that my impression is we in Manhattan may be the only ones who have the specific MDN version we have.


At least twice since being 'gatored I saw series recordings for FRI and beyond not being listed even though they should have been. The second time I saw this, I che3cked the overall guide and found it only carried data until the Friday in question. Next time I checked, it has both FRI and SAT guide data, but none of the schedules it should have had for both days. Both times, it "corrected" itself before it came down to the days of no scheduled recordings.


Noticed 2 days ago something similar happening, only this time it was next MON (as in next Monday) that was the last day of any series recordings. Yesterday and today when I check, it's the same EXCEPT the guide SEEMS to carry the full 6 days of guide data. Even threw in a reboot and nothing at all changed.


Have a sneaky feeling that this most likely will "correct itself" and boom, I'll get all the schedules for the full 6 days.


If you respond, please indicate location, box, and version... my suspicion at this point is this may be a thing with 8300HD/MDN 2.4.6.21 boxes AND an indicator of a lot more interaction with the head end than I would normally think of.


----------



## DNINE

Anyone seeing a bad Picture on AMC HD 754?


----------



## rit56




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/17411361
> 
> 
> Anyone seeing a bad Picture on AMC HD 754?



Looks fine downtown....


----------



## rit56




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17411303
> 
> 
> Only been 4 days, but I have yet to see the issues I had been seeing in .21. BUT I am seeing something else that hasn't QUITE escalated into a major issue. Not even sure if it's related to the fact that my impression is we in Manhattan may be the only ones who have the specific MDN version we have.
> 
> 
> At least twice since being 'gatored I saw series recordings for FRI and beyond not being listed even though they should have been. The second time I saw this, I che3cked the overall guide and found it only carried data until the Friday in question. Next time I checked, it has both FRI and SAT guide data, but none of the schedules it should have had for both days. Both times, it "corrected" itself before it came down to the days of no scheduled recordings.
> 
> 
> Noticed 2 days ago something similar happening, only this time it was next MON (as in next Monday) that was the last day of any series recordings. Yesterday and today when I check, it's the same EXCEPT the guide SEEMS to carry the full 6 days of guide data. Even threw in a reboot and nothing at all changed.
> 
> 
> Have a sneaky feeling that this most likely will "correct itself" and boom, I'll get all the schedules for the full 6 days.
> 
> 
> If you respond, please indicate location, box, and version... my suspicion at this point is this may be a thing with 8300HD/MDN 2.4.6.21 boxes AND an indicator of a lot more interaction with the head end than I would normally think of.



I noticed this twice in the past few weeks. As of right now my menu goes up to Friday night, Midnight. I have the SA 8300HDC and I don't know how to find the umber you listed. I'm fairly new here. Not sure what MDN 2.4.6.21 means..


----------



## DNINE

I think it was the Movie Dracula it looks ok now. they have some decent fllicks over the next week, Comercials and all.


----------



## JeffMoney

So we are finally getting NBATV HD (461) set for tomorrow on a sunday wow, about time..


----------



## Berk32

NBA TV HD added


no sign of the announced chs 41 or 68 in HD (they haven't gone HD OTA)


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rit56* /forum/post/17411509
> 
> 
> I noticed this twice in the past few weeks. As of right now my menu goes up to Friday night, Midnight. I have the SA 8300HDC and I don't know how to find the umber you listed. I'm fairly new here. Not sure what MDN 2.4.6.21 means..



Ah, MDN is a specific version that goes on 8300HD boxes. You have a 8300HDC, so it has the ODN version. Functionally they are very similar, but are not exactly the same. The fact you saw this in ODN tells me it may NOT be only my box, or my software version, both of which are different from yours.


Not only that, but by yesterday evening, BOOM I got series scheduled through next Friday. In the AM, nothing past MON, but by evening, everything through next SAT.


There have been reports of TWC running better guide data... while I certainly have NOT seem it, there are hints I see that something is going on. My experience with scheduling and something even odder lead me here as well. I have a series set for Sunny in Philadelphia. Set up so typically, it will get bumped to the 11:00 PM running. Now I see it grayed out as a conflict.. when it SHOULD have automatically been re-scheduled. Even MORE curious, it does NOT have the NEW designation that the series scheduling uses. So it should NOT have ben scheduled at all... but the first run was, but it wasn't rescheduled.


SOMETHING is going on... and indications are it's all about the data.


----------



## rit56

I have a Denon about a year old.. This morning it was acting a bit jiggy so I unplugged it and re plugged it in and I noticed it went to NEO 6C TV . I have it set to Pro Logic 2. I have a direct feed from the cable box into the receiver. I don't run it throug my plasma. Was the setting switched by the TWC box? While I'm at it which is the better setting for watching cable tv?


----------



## rit56

Anyone lose Fox 705 HD? Kinda want to watch the football game and the Yankees tonight. Anyone at Fox here?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rit56* /forum/post/17415883
> 
> 
> Anyone lose Fox 705 HD? Kinda want to watch the football game and the Yankees tonight. Anyone at Fox here?



yes i did lose it as well



EDIT - It's back


----------



## jm4duryea




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rit56* /forum/post/17415883
> 
> 
> Anyone lose Fox 705 HD? Kinda want to watch the football game and the Yankees tonight. Anyone at Fox here?



me too, sound is there, but picture is missing.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17408030
> 
> 
> All I know for sure is we got 2.4.6.21 at the rollout AND on 10/20 around 9 AM the box rebooted while I was not using it or it was recording anything. I SUSPECT the reboot may have been due to a slipstreamed code set... without any actual version change.
> 
> 
> Not to mention the guy who reported the longer descriptions I think was on ODN.
> 
> 
> Yes I'd expect changes at each head end might be necessary. ESPECIALLY as it seems we have 2 different versions on MDN running in NYC!



BTW -- just finally got to checking my MDN version # and i'm still on 2.4.6.19, in the west village.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jm4duryea* /forum/post/17415955
> 
> 
> me too, sound is there, but picture is missing.



No surprise at all, I've been seeing this for a LONG while now, TWC seems totally unable to actually fix it... or even tell us what is going on.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/17419343
> 
> 
> BTW -- just finally got to checking my MDN version # and i'm still on 2.4.6.19, in the west village.



WOW, so it's only Man North???


----------



## ANGEL 35

Were does this nunber come from I have the Samsun 3090 it has 2.4.9.3 and 3.1.3.2.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/17423947
> 
> 
> Were does this nunber come from I have the Samsun 3090 it has 2.4.9.3 and 3.1.3.2.



2.4.9.3 is the version number of the Samsung (low level) software running on the box.


3.1.3_2 is the version number of the TWC Navigator (ODN) software - the high level software that generates the guide and user interface.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/17423967
> 
> 
> 2.4.9.3 is the version number of the Samsung (low level) software running on the box.
> 
> 
> 3.1.3_2 is the version number of the TWC Navigator (ODN) software - the high level software that generates the guide and user interface.



Thank you for this info


----------



## G1Ravage

A friend in Far Rockaway reported seeing his 8300HDC go from 3:00 PM to 3:01 PM, and then back to 3:00 PM again.


----------



## uncle2000mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *uncle2000mike* /forum/post/17402065
> 
> 
> Just spoke to a TWC rep. Ch. 741 and 768 wil launch on October 25.



Now according to a Time Warner rep, not until further notice.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G1Ravage* /forum/post/17425398
> 
> 
> A friend in Far Rockaway reported seeing his 8300HDC go from 3:00 PM to 3:01 PM, and then back to 3:00 PM again.



congratulations lol


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *uncle2000mike* /forum/post/17427084
> 
> 
> Now according to a Time Warner rep, not until further notice.



They can't launch what doesn't exist


----------



## KJShearer

FYI for those of you who have the Hudson Valley TWC, we FINALLY got some more HD channels. They've been slowly adding them, but today we got:


IFC HD

FX HD

A&E HD

USA HD

E! HD

MSNBC HD

Bravo HD


----------



## coreynyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/17414724
> 
> 
> NBA TV HD added
> 
> 
> no sign of the announced chs 41 or 68 in HD (they haven't gone HD OTA)



Why is NBA SD free and HD not?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/17431371
> 
> 
> Why is NBA SD free and HD not?



same reason why teamHD isn't on.


there is a free preview of nba league pass - but time warner seemed to forget to include the Hd channels.


----------



## Berk32

 http://www.nba.com/2009/news/10/22/n...ase/index.html 


NBA TV is supposed to move off the sports tier.... sometime soon...


----------



## DNINE

Is anyone getting the screen 704&702 call Customer Care?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/17432553
> 
> 
> Is anyone getting the screen 704&702 call Customer Care?



Yup, saw them last night when I went to see the 11PM News... I DID call, they know they are out. Includes 711 as well.


STILL out this morning. Have a sneaky feeling all three MAY be on the same QAM channel (can anyone confirm... or tell me if one can find that out from diagnostics and where might such info be?)... and that it MAY be that QAM that is having an issue.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17432819
> 
> 
> Yup, saw them last night when I went to see the 11PM News... I DID call, they know they are out. Includes 711 as well.
> 
> 
> STILL out this morning. Have a sneaky feeling all three MAY be on the same QAM channel (can anyone confirm... or tell me if one can find that out from diagnostics and where might such info be?)... and that it MAY be that QAM that is having an issue.



All 3 working by me - last night and this morning


And no - they do not share a QAM.

704 and 707 are together

702 is with 713

705 is with 711


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/17433150
> 
> 
> All 3 working by me - last night and this morning
> 
> 
> And no - they do not share a QAM.
> 
> 704 and 707 are together
> 
> 702 is with 713
> 
> 705 is with 711



Wow! They showed a screen saying to call customer service, customer service acknowledged the issue (I didn't know about 711, they told me about it). Definitely the same this morning... I got an e-mail from my sister asking what happened. As we are all in the same head end, this COULD be a MDN vs. ODN issue, I know my sister is MDN, no idea what DNINE has or is located.


Just checked, all three are back.


----------



## JeffMoney

Just Called TWC about a problem on the tech side where we get the NBA LEAGUE PASS FREE Now till Nov4 (Which it says rite on there website) channels 401-411 well channel 410 says call customer service, when its suppose to be ON, like the other channels, so all i did was call just to tell them to write a note and let the tech side know that they forgot too turn on the channel, the service rep i spoke with told me the free preview is over thats why, i told him no its not over till nov 3 and we are getting the other channels, i order every year but i am going to wait till like monday to order, the conversation ended with me telling him i will call back tomorrow to someone who knows whats going on...whats up with theses people??

all i wanted him to do with write a note to tech to let them know..

FIX CHANNEL 410!!!!WTF!!!


----------



## DNINE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17435230
> 
> 
> Wow! They showed a screen saying to call customer service, customer service acknowledged the issue (I didn't know about 711, they told me about it). Definitely the same this morning... I got an e-mail from my sister asking what happened. As we are all in the same head end, this COULD be a MDN vs. ODN issue, I know my sister is MDN, no idea what DNINE has or is located.
> 
> 
> Just checked, all three are back.



I'm UWS, MDN, 711 was out w the others. They came back after couple Hours. I really dislike this Software. Isn't there supposed to be some kind of upgrade?


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/17442275
> 
> 
> I'm UWS, MDN, 711 was out w the others. They came back after couple Hours. I really dislike this Software. Isn't there supposed to be some kind of upgrade?



This is the upgrade lol


----------



## ANGEL 35

I saw this on w.71st. and Amsterdam Ave. Two trucks. One from Verizon and one from TWC,One was on the NW side of the street and the other on SW side of the street.I dont know what they were doing??No one would say anything?? It wae 70st. not 71st. sorry


----------



## d3193

I keep getting a "DVR temporarily unavailable. Try again in a few minutes." This means that the channel I have on has not been recording (so rewind is not possible).


Does anyone else get this?




Manhattan South.

8300HDC


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *d3193* /forum/post/17446233
> 
> 
> I keep getting a "DVR temporarily unavailable. Try again in a few minutes." This means that the channel I have on has not been recording (so rewind is not possible).
> 
> 
> Does anyone else get this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manhattan South.
> 
> 8300HDC



It's happened to me before - usually rebooting the box fixes it.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/17446073
> 
> 
> I saw this on w.71st. and Amsterdam Ave. Two trucks. One from Verizon and one from TWC,One was on the NW side of the street and the other on SW side of the street.I dont know what they were doing??No one would say anything??



Maybe they are getting ready to rumble


----------



## godfreyb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *d3193* /forum/post/17446233
> 
> 
> I keep getting a "DVR temporarily unavailable. Try again in a few minutes." This means that the channel I have on has not been recording (so rewind is not possible).
> 
> 
> Does anyone else get this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manhattan South.
> 
> 8300HDC



Yes, the DVR controls go to sleep. If you click on A and then hit pause the DVR will work. I have not found an option to stop the DVR controls going to sleep It doesn't seem to happen with my 'gatored' 8300 HD in the bedroom.


----------



## d3193




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *godfreyb* /forum/post/17448676
> 
> 
> Yes, the DVR controls go to sleep. If you click on A and then hit pause the DVR will work. I have not found an option to stop the DVR controls going to sleep It doesn't seem to happen with my 'gatored' 8300 HD in the bedroom.



Thanks godfreyb. I'll try that.


----------



## DNINE

How long has the Weather CH been showing Movies?


----------



## G1Ravage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/17448875
> 
> 
> How long has the Weather CH been showing Movies?



This just started.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Along the lines of "has anyone esle seen this, gotta odd thing. About "It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia." Noticeable because it messes up my series recording. Last week, all instances of it's episode had generic descriptions... except the very last one. Next week had a proper description (with NEW), but the next instance was back to a generic description.


Again, it kinda jumps out at me because the hour it's on as a first run has 2 other series recordings, so "normally" MDN would (should) schedule the next instance. But the 11:00 PM rebroadcast which SHOULD be scheduled isn't... because the data isn't there.


Take a look and tell me what you see... and don't forget location and software (MDN or ODN).


Thanks...


----------



## DNINE

I just tried "find shows" and I couldn't find the Show I had to go to FX and look to see when it was on, never watched it Sorry







. It says- Four friends run a Bar in Philadelphia nothing else. I know what you mean.

I have Dexter set on Series Record, at least 3 times this week I get a New Schedule It has happened every week at least once.


A New Movie's Theme would be nice.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/17451380
> 
> 
> I just tried "find shows" and I couldn't find the Show I had to go to FX and look to see when it was on, never watched it Sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It says- Four friends run a Bar in Philadelphia nothing else. I know what you mean.
> 
> I have Dexter set on Series Record, at least 3 times this week I get a New Schedule It has happened every week at least once.
> 
> 
> A New Movie's Theme would be nice.



Having difficulty finding it points to the lack of an apostrophe in the search function. One has to enter I and T, then scroll down on the left.


Much as I detest it, MDNs conflict resolution depends on every instance of a new show having "NEW" in it's description. Which generally only applies to shows that run on cable and rebroadcast each new episode. Screw up the data, and that "system" fails.


Not sure what your Dexter issue is... is it set as a series recording and is it set for NEW only, everything else at default?


----------



## DNINE

It shows New when Dexter is on most of the time. check it out. Today at 2 pm, you get the New when in fact it is not. I have my Series set right. I was going to mention the lack of apostrophe. MDN is so user unfriendly


----------



## rit56

Lets see I don't have 701, 702, 703, 713,714...There may be more. Don't feel like looking. Is this anywhere else in the area? Can't wait to hear the justification for the next rate increase.. "we need the additional revenue to improve the crappy software we put on all your boxes"


----------



## SRFast

Must be a localized problem. There are no problems in NE Queens.


Rgeards...JL


----------



## chopsueychris

During the last 5 minutes of the second half of the Giants game,not even on 705, it's just frozen screen after long standing frozen screen. I'm in Fresh Meadows in the apt buildings. Anyone else having issues with the sd?


----------



## hansangb

ODN version: 3.1.3_2 2009/04/23

RDC:40 FDC:4 (both green)

Bayside Queens Area.


I'm getting sick and tired of recording not working all the way through. I was recording the Giants game on 705, and after a few minutes, I noticed the REC light was off. This has happend a bunch of times now. Anyone else having the same issue? Scheduled recording seems to be fine. Now that I think about it, I think the first or second episode of House on 705 also failed to record all the way through.


----------



## godfreyb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/17458211
> 
> 
> ODN version: 3.1.3_2 2009/04/23
> 
> RDC:40 FDC:4 (both green)
> 
> Bayside Queens Area.
> 
> 
> I'm getting sick and tired of recording not working all the way through. I was recording the Giants game on 705, and after a few minutes, I noticed the REC light was off. This has happend a bunch of times now. Anyone else having the same issue? Scheduled recording seems to be fine. Now that I think about it, I think the first or second episode of House on 705 also failed to record all the way through.



Yes I do. Seems to happen mainly on Fox 705, twice with House, once with Glee.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/17458211
> 
> 
> ODN version: 3.1.3_2 2009/04/23
> 
> RDC:40 FDC:4 (both green)
> 
> Bayside Queens Area.
> 
> 
> I'm getting sick and tired of recording not working all the way through. I was recording the Giants game on 705, and after a few minutes, I noticed the REC light was off. This has happend a bunch of times now. Anyone else having the same issue? Scheduled recording seems to be fine. Now that I think about it, I think the first or second episode of House on 705 also failed to record all the way through.



I'm pretty sure this relates directly to the "no video but have audio (i.e. black with audio)" issue with 705. Not to mention the video freeze for 2-8 seconds. Or the sometimes too numerous to mention audio drop outs, leaving story lines to make little sense as you missed some crucial dialog. ALL of which I think have nothing much to do with software but everything to do withy how TWC runs it's organization. We have been having such issues for at the least the past 2-3 years. It gets better for 2-3 days, then it's back again.


A while back I suggested using "my method" which was to ALWAYS watch live so you had the option to switch to 05. Yes, that has solved several issues, but the bottom line is they seem 100% clueless about how to actually fix for good this very LONG STANDING issue.


----------



## bouhhan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *godfreyb* /forum/post/17460139
> 
> 
> Yes I do. Seems to happen mainly on Fox 705, twice with House, once with Glee.



happens to me all the time on bravo in astoria.


last night i had no guide for the first time in a while.


----------



## BkDude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *godfreyb* /forum/post/17460139
> 
> 
> Yes I do. Seems to happen mainly on Fox 705, twice with House, once with Glee.



Or the DVR won't record at all. I tried recording Mad Men on 754 Sunday night and when I woke up Monday morning it wasn't in my recorded show list. I check the recording log and it said the channel wasn't available.


I tried recording a repeat broadcast on Monday night and when I woke up this morning the same damn thing happened. I have now set up a recording for tonight (tomorrow) at 3am on both 754 and 54.


I hate these crap DVRs.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BkDude* /forum/post/17466618
> 
> 
> I hate these crap DVRs.



Might be helpful if you list box and software versions in your sig...


----------



## Gooddog

TWC HVC continues its HD rollout ahead of schedule. The following hightlighted channels were added overnight


On or about November 10, 2009 we will launch *Fuse HD on ch. 691, Planet Green HD on ch. 782, Palladia HD on ch. 756, G4 HD on ch. 692, SyFy HD on ch. 743, Biography HD on ch. 759, Crime & Investigation HD on ch. 686, Headline News HD on ch. 737, Investigation Discovery HD on ch. 755 and TV One HD on ch. 790.*



On or about November 12, 2009 we will launch *Showtime Too HD on ch. 667, Showtime Extreme HD on ch. 669, Showtime Showcase HD on ch. 668*, Starz HD on chs. 676 and 795, Starz Comedy HD on ch. 681, Starz Edge HD on ch. 677, Starz Kids & Family HD on ch. 678, *TMC HD on ch. 674, TMC Xtra HD on ch. 675* and Encore HD on ch. 682. These channels will all be part of our premium services.


I dont recall seeing the Starz or Encore channels this morning.


----------



## JeffMoney

My cable is out, in corona, quuens anyone have the same problem , when i call twc the phone is BUSY!!


----------



## chopsueychris

JM: Sorry but here in Fresh Meadows we're running about as smooth as twc can.


----------



## ronross




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *godfreyb* /forum/post/17460139
> 
> 
> Yes I do. Seems to happen mainly on Fox 705, twice with House, once with Glee.



The only channel that consistently fails to record all the way through on my mdn box is TCM. Sometimes the recording is on the recorded list with 00 minutes recorded and other times it quits part way through. I can detect no pattern to it and it happened with Passport too.


It may be related to the Apricorn dvrxpander I have connected but I can't live with 160gb capacity.


Oddly TCM is the only channel this happens with and it happened with the Passport sw when TCM was only SD.


----------



## vk79

I'm in Manhattan Midtown East... Just called Time Warner because the Guide is not showing listings past Saturday evening which is only about 4 days from today. Usually it shows for about a week.


Can't really DVR shows for the Weekend if its not showing up on the Guide! The rep said this is an issue going on with the guide and its been escalated to the IT Dept. and they are working on it but there is no time frame.


With all the problems in Manhattan with HD channels skipping and sound drops along with DVR problems with this new Passport Guide Upgrade and now this, TWC is really stinking it up lately.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ronross* /forum/post/17470063
> 
> 
> The only channel that consistently fails to record all the way through on my mdn box is TCM. Sometimes the recording is on the recorded list with 00 minutes recorded and other times it quits part way through. I can detect no pattern to it and it happened with Passport too.
> 
> 
> It may be related to the Apricorn dvrxpander I have connected but I can't live with 160gb capacity.
> 
> 
> Oddly TCM is the only channel this happens with and it happened with the Passport sw when TCM was only SD.



Interesting, I had that happen to me when I decided to record 2 TCM movies, one played about 1/3, the other got listed as being recorded, but for 0 minutes. It was on the TCM HD channel.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vk79* /forum/post/17470798
> 
> 
> I'm in Manhattan Midtown East... Just called Time Warner because the Guide is not showing listings past Saturday evening which is only about 4 days from today. Usually it shows for about a week.
> 
> 
> Can't really DVR shows for the Weekend if its not showing up on the Guide! The rep said this is an issue going on with the guide and its been escalated to the IT Dept. and they are working on it but there is no time frame.
> 
> 
> With all the problems in Manhattan with HD channels skipping and sound drops along with DVR problems with this new Passport Guide Upgrade and now this, TWC is really stinking it up lately.



Again, without hardware/software information, we are left dangling trying to see WHERE an issue may lie.


BTW, Mid East doesn't correlate with there being 2 "head ends" in Manhattan. I THINK it's 86th on the west side and 79th on the east side... (I could have the exact cross street wrong...).


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17473945
> 
> 
> Again, without hardware/software information, we are left dangling trying to see WHERE an issue may lie.
> 
> 
> BTW, Mid East doesn't correlate with there being 2 "head ends" in Manhattan. I THINK it's 86th on the west side and 79th on the east side... (I could have the exact cross street wrong...).




its west 79 and east 86.

http://www.nyc.gov/html/doitt/images...erritories.jpg


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vk79* /forum/post/17470798
> 
> 
> I'm in Manhattan Midtown East... Just called Time Warner because the Guide is not showing listings past Saturday evening which is only about 4 days from today. Usually it shows for about a week.
> 
> 
> Can't really DVR shows for the Weekend if its not showing up on the Guide! The rep said this is an issue going on with the guide and its been escalated to the IT Dept. and they are working on it but there is no time frame.
> 
> 
> With all the problems in Manhattan with HD channels skipping and sound drops along with DVR problems with this new Passport Guide Upgrade and now this, TWC is really stinking it up lately.



I know this is a silly question, but have you tried rebooting the box?


I noted the same issue last week -- I was going away for the weekend but couldn't page past Saturday, even though it was Wednesday night. I suspect that TWC's servers are not updating their guide info as frequently as they had been? Sometimes you only get a few days of info in the guide, but other times you get 6 days....


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/17474275
> 
> 
> I know this is a silly question, but have you tried rebooting the box?
> 
> 
> I noted the same issue last week -- I was going away for the weekend but couldn't page past Saturday, even though it was Wednesday night. I suspect that TWC's servers are not updating their guide info as frequently as they had been? Sometimes you only get a few days of info in the guide, but other times you get 6 days....



This has been going on for quite a while now... no, a re-boot never solved the issue. Must have been almost a month ago I noticed series recordings weren't being scheduled (I have active ones that should have something scheduled every day of the week). Then I noticed a lack of guide data. Made sense. Then noticed there WAS guide data, but no schedules.


Up until yesterday, there WAS a lack of guide data past 7 PM SAT. Just checked, there IS guide data into next week, but still nothing in the schedule past SAT. Typically, within the next 24-48 hours BOOM all of a sudden the schedule WILL fill out for the next 6 days.


This COULD be fits and starts to us getting the "more data" other subs have been getting. Of COURSE they COULD actually tell us... but NOOOOO, better to act La Vida Steve Jobs!

*UPDATE:* Someone in another thread mentioned new eps of Bones/Fringe tonight in place of the possible game 7, so I checked again. The BOOM happened, those shows are now scheduled and my list goes through next Wednesday.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/17474142
> 
> 
> its west 79 and east 86.
> 
> http://www.nyc.gov/html/doitt/images...erritories.jpg



Ahhh, thanks for the link. Never realized there was NO TWC in the Bronx... or that Queens had 3 head ends.


VERY instructoive!


----------



## Berk32

I just hope the program guide fully updates for tonight...


Fox was still listing baseball (but they are showing new episodes of their Thursday shows instead)


----------



## ronross




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17473910
> 
> 
> Interesting, I had that happen to me when I decided to record 2 TCM movies, one played about 1/3, the other got listed as being recorded, but for 0 minutes. It was on the TCM HD channel.



So to the extent that you don't have an external drive connected and I do, the drive is not causing the problem. I guess that's some consolation.


I know how disappointed you have been with Navigator but apart from the problem with TCM which is major for me, MDN has restored full trick play with the external drive connected and that is almost a trade-off.


The first HDC box I got two years ago was completely unusable.


----------



## Gooddog

TWC plans to eliminate STBs, step up Promotions on Demand

By Brian Santo

CedMagazine.com - November 05, 2009

Time Warner Cable reported an increase in revenue, said it has a long-term plan to eliminate set-top boxes in favor of gateway-like devices, and is on the verge of a wider rollout of its Promotions on Demand interactive advertising feature. The company also reiterated its support for Canoe Ventures.


Time Warner Cable reported a 4 percent increase in revenue to $4.5 billion, compared with its third quarter a year ago. The company lost basic subscribers but migrated more of its remaining customers into bundles, leading to overall RGU (revenue-generating unit) growth.


Net income was down to $268 million from $301 million a year ago, largely a result of the special dividend that former parent Time Warner Inc. forced TWC to pay to finance its own spin-off.


Capital spending is down from a year ago, the company reported. For the first nine ........... more at

http://www.cedmagazine.com/News-TWC-...nd-110509.aspx


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gooddog* /forum/post/17482890
> 
> 
> TWC plans to eliminate STBs, step up Promotions on Demand
> 
> By Brian Santo
> 
> CedMagazine.com - November 05, 2009
> 
> Time Warner Cable reported an increase in revenue, said it has a long-term plan to eliminate set-top boxes in favor of gateway-like devices, and is on the verge of a wider rollout of its Promotions on Demand interactive advertising feature. The company also reiterated its support for Canoe Ventures.



I think they are saying for multi STB homes, they may have one "master" STB that can accomplish the same thing without multiple boxes and not necessarily having recording functions happen at the head end. Of course, in many homes with more than one STB, there also is a capability to record more than 2 channels at the same time!


----------



## justlou

I had a tech out to my house because my HD picture quality over the last few weeks has gone from excellent on almost all channels, to good on some, poor on some others. From what I was told in here and what a tech told me on the phone before coming to the house, my RDC and FDC numbers were possibly the cause. (32, 9) The tech came and replaced most of my wiring, and with attenuation, he got my numbers to 37, 2. I believe these numbers are very good right now. Unfortunately, my picture may be a little better, but some channels still suffer from bad pixelation. I'm told my only option now is to replace my trusty 8300HD DVR. I have almost 500GB stored on it and my external drive. Does anyone have any other suggestions before I trade the box in?


----------



## Gooddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17485975
> 
> 
> I think they are saying for multi STB homes, they may have one "master" STB that can accomplish the same thing without multiple boxes and not necessarily having recording functions happen at the head end. Of course, in many homes with more than one STB, there also is a capability to record more than 2 channels at the same time!



I wonder how they are planning to eliminate STB's? I would have thought they would encourage cable card enabled TV tuners built in to TV's and rolled with centralized account options/dvr/guide service via coax/fiber/or IP. How far can an component or HDMI signal travel from a STB to a TV before it deteriorates?


----------



## Gooddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justlou* /forum/post/17486556
> 
> 
> I had a tech out to my house because my HD picture quality over the last few weeks has gone from excellent on almost all channels, to good on some, poor on some others. From what I was told in here and what a tech told me on the phone before coming to the house, my RDC and FDC numbers were possibly the cause. (32, 9) The tech came and replaced most of my wiring, and with attenuation, he got my numbers to 37, 2. I believe these numbers are very good right now. Unfortunately, my picture may be a little better, but some channels still suffer from bad pixelation. I'm told my only option now is to replace my trusty 8300HD DVR. I have almost 500GB stored on it and my external drive. Does anyone have any other suggestions before I trade the box in?



Do you have another box to swap the 8600HD with to see if the problem moves with the box? If it does you dont have a choice.


Also try swaping the cables from the STB to the TV


----------



## lee7n

Manhattan, Brooklyn/Queens and Mount Vernon


November 6, 2009




From time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned:




On or about November 21, 2009 we will launch New Tang Dynasty on ch. 589.




On or about December 7, 2009 we will launch In KNN on ch. 535 and History international HD on ch. 697. Also on that date NBA TV on chs. 412 and 451, which is part of our Sports Tier and NBA League Pass offering, will move to ch. 175 and become part of our DTV offering, and NBA TV HD on ch. 461 which is part of our Sports Tier and NBA League Pass offerings will become a part of our DTV offering.




On or about December 7, 2009, in Manhattan and Brooklyn and Queens we will launch WXTV (Univision) HD on ch. 741 and WFUT (Telefutura) HD on ch. 768. On that date in Mount Vernon we will launch WXTV (Univision) HD on ch. 716 and WFUT (Telefutura) HD on ch. 768.


----------



## justlou




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gooddog* /forum/post/17486692
> 
> 
> Do you have another box to swap the 8600HD with to see if the problem moves with the box? If it does you dont have a choice.
> 
> 
> Also try swaping the cables from the STB to the TV



I only have another SD box, and the SD channels are fine with the 8300HD. I tried switching from HDMI to component cables, and it made zero difference. The problem occurs mostly when watching shows that have fast moving action such as sports. The picture pixelates when something fast is happening, then stabilizes when the action stops.


----------



## sparetire

My sammy 3090 failed to record PARKS & RECREATIONS and Community. The Record log said channel wasn't available. It did record OFFICE and 30 Rock. I'm located in Eastern Queens. What's the deal with TWC?


----------



## king of k1ngs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sparetire* /forum/post/17487214
> 
> 
> My sammy 3090 failed to record PARKS & RECREATIONS and Community. The Record log said channel wasn't available. It did record OFFICE and 30 Rock. I'm located in Eastern Queens. What's the deal with TWC?



I have the same box and the same thing happened to me. For some reason 30 Rock recorded but every other show on NBC didn't.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *king of k1ngs* /forum/post/17487647
> 
> 
> I have the same box and the same thing happened to me. For some reason 30 Rock recorded but every other show on NBC didn't.



This sounds very much like a problem that we have been having in Charlotte since the initial rollout of the 3090. This is the first time I've seen this reported anywhere outside of Charlotte.


In our case, the issue is ALWAYS with FOX and CBS... never any other networks. Scheduled recordings do not record with "Channel Not Available" message in the log. If you try to record one of those shows manually it usually will not work either... it initially starts to record but fails several seconds later and you get broken record symbol.


What we have discovered is that the box will not do this if it is rebooted approximately every other day. In fact, if we reboot the box while it is refusing to record a show, it will immediately start recording once the reboot is complete, and will work without issue for 2-3 days before it starts refusing to record CBS and FOX again.


It would be be very interesting to know if, when your box is acting this way, does a reboot immediately cure it as it does for us.


----------



## Gooddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justlou* /forum/post/17486838
> 
> 
> I only have another SD box, and the SD channels are fine with the 8300HD. I tried switching from HDMI to component cables, and it made zero difference. The problem occurs mostly when watching shows that have fast moving action such as sports. The picture pixelates when something fast is happening, then stabilizes when the action stops.



Let us know what the fix is when you find it


----------



## Gooddog

Hudson Valley


November 6, 2009




From time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned:




On or about November 21, 2009 we will move Disney XD HD from ch. 760 to ch. 728.




On or about December 7, 2009 we will launch the following new channels: WXTV (Univision) HD on ch. 719, WXTV (Telemundo) HD on ch. 761, In KNN on ch. 535 and History International HD on ch. 697. Also on that date NBA TV on chs. 412 and 451, which is part of our Sports Tier and NBA League Pass offering, will move to ch. 175 and become part of our DTV offering.




On or abut December 7, 2009 we will launch the following channels that cannot be accessed on CableCARD-equipped unidirectional Digital Cable Products purchased at retail without additional two-way capable equipment: CBS College Sports HD on ch. 467, ESPN U HD on ch. 793, ESPNews HD on ch. 792, GAME HD on ch. 445, MGM HD on ch. 796, MLB HD on ch. 783, NHL Network HD on ch. 468, TEAM HD on ch. 411 and Tennis Channel HD on ch. 465. CBS College Sports HD, NHL Network HD and Tennis Channel HD will all be port of our Sports Tier and GAME HD and TEAM HD will be part of our Sports Package offerings. MGM HD will be part of our HD Xtra offering.




Also on that date the following channels will become services that cannot be accessed on CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Products purchased at retail without additional two-way capable equipment: Action Max, American Life, Animal Planet, BBC America, Boomerang, Boomerang (SAP), Cartoon Network, CBS College Sports TV, Centric, Club Jenna, CMT, CNBC Worldwide, CNN en Español, CNN International, CSPAN 3, Current TV, Discovery en Español, Discovery Kids, Disney XD, DIY, ESPN Classic, ESPN Deportes, ESPNews, ESPNU, Fit TV, Flix, Fox Business Network HD, Fox College Sports Atlantic, Fox College Sports Central, Fox College Sports Pacific, Fox Movie Channel, Fox Reality Channel, Fox Soccer Channel, Fox Sports en Español, Fuel, GAC, Galavision, Gol TV, GSN, HBO 2, HBO Family, HBO Latino, HBO Signature, HD Theater, Headline News, Here!, HGTV HD, History en Español, HSN, Investigation Discovery, Jewelry TV, Lifetime Real Women, LMN HD, Logo, MAV TV HD, Military Channel, More Max, MSG PLUS HD, MTV 2, MTV Tr3, National Geographic Channel, National Geographic Channel HD, Nick Jr., Nicktoons, Outdoor Channel, Ovation, Oxygen, Planet Green, Playboy, Playboy en Español, Real, Reelz Channel, Science Channel, Science Channel HD, Showtime Beyond, Showtime Extreme, Showtime Showcase, Showtime Too, SiTV, Smithsonian HD, Soapnet, Speed, Speed HD, Spice Xcess, Sports Extra 1, Sports Extra 2, Style Network, SuperCanal, TBS HD, TeenNick, Ten, Tennis Channel, The Africa Channel, The Golf Channel HD, The Movie Channel, The Movie Channel Xtra, The NET, The Word Network, TLC HD, Travel Channel, Travel Channel HD, TV Land, Universal HD, Versus, Versus HD, VH1 Classic, Vme, HBO Comedy, HBO Zone, @ Max, Thriller Max and WMAX.




On or about December 7, 2009 we will make the following changes: HBO HD will move from chs. 651 and 791 to ch. 651, Cinemax HD will move from chs. 658 and 792 to ch. 658 and Showtime HD will move from chs. 666 and 793 to ch. 666.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gooddog* /forum/post/17492386
> 
> 
> Let us know what the fix is when you find it



???? um that is called motion blur, that's why they make 240hz tv's. Debatable whether that makes any difference. Pixelation in sports and fast moving scenes is not the boxes fault.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justlou* /forum/post/17486838
> 
> 
> I only have another SD box, and the SD channels are fine with the 8300HD. I tried switching from HDMI to component cables, and it made zero difference. The problem occurs mostly when watching shows that have fast moving action such as sports. The picture pixelates when something fast is happening, then stabilizes when the action stops.



???? um that is called motion blur, that's why they make 240hz tv's. Debatable whether that makes any difference. Pixelation in sports and fast moving scenes is normal. You do not see it as much with a blu ray but this is just the nature of cable TV. A newer model box may help, it depends on the TV as well.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/17494305
> 
> 
> ???? um that is called motion blur, that's why they make 240hz tv's...





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/17494318
> 
> 
> ???? um that is called motion blur, that's why they make 240hz tv's...



Naaah.. that's all marketing gobbly goop... The correct







response is--- _That's why they make Plasmas_


----------



## justlou




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/17494318
> 
> 
> ???? um that is called motion blur, that's why they make 240hz tv's. Debatable whether that makes any difference. Pixelation in sports and fast moving scenes is normal. You do not see it as much with a blu ray but this is just the nature of cable TV. A newer model box may help, it depends on the TV as well.




My TV has never had the problem before. (it's 120hz) I still have sporting events recorded from prior to these problems, and they look spectacular. Actually, sports on the networks still look pretty good. Sports on ESPN and MSG HD look horrendous. Stretched SD look better.


----------



## justlou




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gooddog* /forum/post/17492386
> 
> 
> Let us know what the fix is when you find it



I emailed TWC Staten Island support and explained my problem, and a tech was unable to fix it. I think i"m at the point if it isn't fixed soon, I'll just have my FiOS TV turned on. I've put it a order a few times in the past but always got cold feet and canceled.


----------



## jm4duryea

If you can right now, check out the guide! The channels don't make sense, large portions are all black. Anyone else having this problem.


8300HDC, Bkyn Heights.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Not here in Man North.


----------



## jm4duryea




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jm4duryea* /forum/post/17501021
> 
> 
> If you can right now, check out the guide! The channels don't make sense, large portions are all black. Anyone else having this problem.
> 
> 
> 8300HDC, Bkyn Heights.



It's back to normal now. It was really weird. As an example, 704 should be showing the Today show which it was televising, However, the guide entry showed something called Bob the Builder.? I was worried that my future DVR shedules would be screwed up, but looks like the Guide is back.


----------



## G1Ravage

My phone is out. Everything else is working, but I'm not getting a dial tone.


----------



## chopsueychris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G1Ravage* /forum/post/17503798
> 
> 
> My phone is out. Everything else is working, but I'm not getting a dial tone.



So pick up the phone and ca... oh wait.


The first idea to come to mind is for you to unplug your modem/router/phone set ups, anything that gets the signal from TWC, let it sit a minute and then power everything up. Maybe it just needs a fresh reconnect to the system.



Best of luck.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Had Verizon phone service for decades, can't remember if it ever was actually out. Hell, I used to keep an old analog phone and even during the last blackout, I HAD phone service. So it took a fabulous offer from TWC to switch to them... yeah I got a bunch of fancy features, but as nice as they are, I had no problem living without them.


BUT, while it's been steady for a year now, last week my "modem" started having trouble syncing with the head end. I HAD been assured that phone and IP are very separate, I know they have issues at times with the authenticating servers to the point where I can loose IP for 2-24 hours. From what they told me, authentication of IP and phone are supposed to be separate. Maybe not... the good news is that within 20 minutes or so it cleared up and I got synced up.


Back when I signed up, I asked around... one guy in Queens told me he had the service for 2 years and he did have one or two outages, but of short duration. Of course, those with cells and land service are covered...


----------



## G1Ravage

Yeah, I just unplugged the modem, waited 30 seconds, and plugged it back in. It's working fine now.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G1Ravage* /forum/post/17512663
> 
> 
> Yeah, I just unplugged the modem, waited 30 seconds, and plugged it back in. It's working fine now.



Good. That's one of the typical, standard troubleshooting things they ALWAYS ask you to do. I always give it a shot, but rarely do I see that it REALLY solves the issue. I did it right at the start, but it still took 15+ minutes before it really synced up.


Rebooting the DVR OTOH, has a higher percentage of a direct relationship between re-booting and functioning "better" in some way.


----------



## OSUBuckly

I've had some nasty audio dropouts this past week. Smallville from Friday night and Venture Brothers from Sunday night were unwatchable. Fox and CW are definitely the worst culprits but Cartoon Network HD is a new one for me. What gives, TWC?


----------



## SRFast

Hi. I picked up a Samsung HD STB and the closed captioning is pretty crappy. I've configured it for always on, but it is very inconsistent. It basically doesn't work. I have an SA 8300HD and the CC works fine. Any ideas?


TIA...JL


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OSUBuckly* /forum/post/17516227
> 
> 
> I've had some nasty audio dropouts this past week. Smallville from Friday night and Venture Brothers from Sunday night were unwatchable. Fox and CW are definitely the worst culprits but Cartoon Network HD is a new one for me. What gives, TWC?



2 years ago this seemed to be only on a few channels (Fox a LOT). Since then, it had graduated to almost every single channel.


It does seem it's mostly the HD channels. AND it does NOT seem restricted to any specific head end.


TWC seems 100% INCAPABLE of actually addressing or fixing the issue. And why bother... Verizon seems to be totally stalled at this point...


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRFast* /forum/post/17516921
> 
> 
> Hi. I picked up a Samsung HD STB and the closed captioning is pretty crappy. I've configured it for always on, but it is very inconsistent. It basically doesn't work. I have an SA 8300HD and the CC works fine. Any ideas?
> 
> 
> TIA...JL



Can you tell us what you did to get the 3090? I'm willing to travel to 23rd street in Man. but as far as I can tell, it's a total crap shoot on getting one... you can NOT reserve one, nor will they allow you to call ahead to see if they are in stock.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17520654
> 
> 
> 2 years ago this seemed to be only on a few channels (Fox a LOT). Since then, it had graduated to almost every single channel.
> 
> 
> It does seem it's mostly the HD channels. AND it does NOT seem restricted to any specific head end.
> 
> 
> TWC seems 100% INCAPABLE of actually addressing or fixing the issue. And why bother... Verizon seems to be totally stalled at this point...



Hmmm....Interestingly enough, the audio dropouts seem to have completely gone away for me (Southern Manhattan) in the past few weeks, despite being plagued with them for years.


Seems as if I'll be moving to the Northern Manhattan head-end within a month, so we'll see what happens then.....


Scott


----------



## justlou




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17520654
> 
> 
> 2 years ago this seemed to be only on a few channels (Fox a LOT). Since then, it had graduated to almost every single channel.
> 
> 
> It does seem it's mostly the HD channels. AND it does NOT seem restricted to any specific head end.
> 
> 
> TWC seems 100% INCAPABLE of actually addressing or fixing the issue. And why bother... Verizon seems to be totally stalled at this point...



They don't care here on Staten Island either, despite the competition from FiOS. My HD picture has looked like crap for weeks. I've called, written, had a tech out, and nothing/nobody has fixed the terrible macroblocking and pixelation I have on most HD channels.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/17521261
> 
> 
> Hmmm....Interestingly enough, the audio dropouts seem to have completely gone away for me (Southern Manhattan) in the past few weeks, despite being plagued with them for years.
> 
> 
> Seems as if I'll be moving to the Northern Manhattan head-end within a month, so we'll see what happens then..... Scott



Yes indeed, the audio dropouts seem to have completely subsided here in East Midtown as well, but I've learned not to expect anything to last very long with Time Warner Cable.


Just you wait and see In a couple of weeks or so, I guarantee one or more of the following problems will re-emerge: Audio dropouts, stuttering, freezing or pixilation. And now with the new software I have issues that I've never had before, like shows not being recorded or the end being chopped off.


These chronic quality of service issues will be their undoing!


A_C


----------



## timewaster

yes and my problem with the box randomly freezing then rebooting on its own seems to have gone away also.

hopefully it is fixed for good.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/17521261
> 
> 
> Hmmm....Interestingly enough, the audio dropouts seem to have completely gone away for me (Southern Manhattan) in the past few weeks, despite being plagued with them for years.
> 
> 
> Seems as if I'll be moving to the Northern Manhattan head-end within a month, so we'll see what happens then.....
> 
> 
> Scott



What nabe if you don't mind?


Funny, last night 2 whole hours of Fox and I can't remember one audio glitch! Then again, I've seen this many times before, for a few days things get good, but invariably they go south.


Will you take your current boxes with you, or get new ones? It seems they ARE still deploying 8300HD boxes, my aunt got a DVR a month ago, and it was a 8300HD/MDN box.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17527139
> 
> 
> What nabe if you don't mind?



Moving to the west 80s bet bet. columbus/amsterdam. Just awaiting co-op board approval. Need to move by 12/1, so fingers crossed.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17527139
> 
> 
> Funny, last night 2 whole hours of Fox and I can't remember one audio glitch! Then again, I've seen this many times before, for a few days things get good, but invariably they go south.



Like I said, things seem to have been much better for me lately. In fact, I can't even remember the last time I had a glitch on something recorded in the last 2 weeks or so.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17527139
> 
> 
> Will you take your current boxes with you, or get new ones? It seems they ARE still deploying 8300HD boxes, my aunt got a DVR a month ago, and it was a 8300HD/MDN box.



Hoping they let me take my 8300HD with me. I've got tons of stuff on it (and the external drive). We'll see. Does anyone out there have any experience keeping your DVR when moving between Manhattan head-ends???


Scott


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Great nabe Scott! We had a 2br 1b unit available last spring, went real quick, one shareholder has a similar unit on the market now.


Interesting question about the box, I don't think it SHOULD be an issue... I think they authenticate the box via it's MAC... so no tech reason I know of that prevents moving it.. Berk MAY know better than I.


----------



## hpnas

Does anyone know if TWC carries indemand HD? I ordered the Pacquiao vs. Cotto fight on channel 301 but it's not HD. I searched the guide and couldn't find anything in HD. Help please!


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hpnas* /forum/post/17536588
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if TWC carries indemand HD? I ordered the Pacquiao vs. Cotto fight on channel 301 but it's not HD. I searched the guide and couldn't find anything in HD. Help please!



ch 350


----------



## LL3HD

I just want to tell you folks, who think that the grass is greener on the FIOS side, that there is one big patch of crab grass. You should be aware of an issue that might concern you or not.

*HDMI cables do not work with most displays when using FIOS.*


There is very limited compatibility. When using HDMI all you will see is a full green screen.


If you're like me, and have HDMI cable snaked throughout your home-- you're screwed. Now, I have to rewire everything with component cables.


There are tons of advantages with FIOS over TW but this issue, for me, really sucks and there is no fix in the works.


I'm doing this as a service for my old TW buddies, a heads up, for those thinking about switching over. You should know.


There is also the option of going with Tivo as a fix.


----------



## realdeal1115




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/17536988
> 
> *HDMI cables do not work with most displays when using FIOS.*



That really stinks Larry. As you know, I switched from TWC to Verizon about the same time as you. I have 3 TV's (all different brands) hooked up with HDMI and no problems with any of them.


----------



## LL3HD




realdeal1115 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/17536988
> 
> *HDMI cables do not work with most displays when using FIOS.*
> 
> 
> That really stinks Larry. As you know, I switched from TWC to Verizon about the same time as you. I have 3 TV's (all different brands) hooked up with HDMI and no problems with any of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's good to hear that it's working for you. What are the brands of your displays? It would make more sense to me if I had these HDMI issues with TW but I had no problems. By the way, my displays are Pioneer and Panasonic.
Click to expand...


----------



## realdeal1115




LL3HD said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *realdeal1115* /forum/post/17537031
> 
> 
> That's good to hear that it's working for you. What are the brands of your displays?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mitsubishi, Toshiba and Sharp.
Click to expand...


----------



## ILW

In a repeat of what happened a few weeks ago, there's been no audio on channel 701 (NY1-HD) since last night. As someone pointed out back then, you'd think TWC would be on top of this problem, since they own NY1.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ILW* /forum/post/17537379
> 
> 
> In a repeat of what happened a few weeks ago, there's been no audio on channel 701 (NY1-HD) since last night. As someone pointed out back then, you'd think TWC would be on top of this problem, since they own NY1.



Audio is working here on the UWS







HD looking good too.


----------



## scoooter

Good Morning, I need some advice please. I live on the UWS and have TWC with an 8300HDC box and am just fed up. Yesterday I watch a program with start over and 5 mins before the end it just stops. Also the other day I paused a show for about 15 mins and that also just went away. Just ridiculous. I hate TWC and would happily get FIOS if offered.

A friend recommended I get a TIVO which he seemd happy with. He also has that triple play thing and also seems satisfied. I just would like to know of some of you have that setup and are satisfied or any other suggestions would be very welcome.

Also if you have the triple play package are you happy with that? I am really trying to cut down on my monthly expenses and currently have Verizon for my phone and DSL.

TIA


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/17536988
> 
> 
> I just want to tell you folks, who think that the grass is greener on the FIOS side, that there is one big patch of crab grass. You should be aware of an issue that might concern you or not.
> 
> *HDMI cables do not work with most displays when using FIOS.*
> 
> 
> There is very limited compatibility. When using HDMI all you will see is a full green screen.
> 
> 
> If you're like me, and have HDMI cable snaked throughout your home-- you're screwed. Now, I have to rewire everything with component cables.
> 
> 
> There are tons of advantages with FIOS over TW but this issue, for me, really sucks and there is no fix in the works.
> 
> 
> I'm doing this as a service for my old TW buddies, a heads up, for those thinking about switching over. You should know.
> 
> 
> There is also the option of going with Tivo as a fix.



Sorry you've having such issues Larry. I WOULD suggest you take a good look at the Moxi, now that the price is down from 800 to 500, it's "more worth" looking into.


Of course, I see major irony here... I was uber anxious to have to available, it was supposed to be available last August, but I believe rollout seems to be kind of halted in Man. Now I see you having so much trouble with so basic an issue, along with what sure seems to be a very TWC kind of 'tude that I almost am happy NOT to have to available for me!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ILW* /forum/post/17537379
> 
> 
> In a repeat of what happened a few weeks ago, there's been no audio on channel 701 (NY1-HD) since last night. As someone pointed out back then, you'd think TWC would be on top of this problem, since they own NY1.



Might be a head end thing... several times last night I watched a bit of NY1 and no issues.


Not to mention we all seemed to have some serious lack of level (volume) issues with NY1. THOSE seem to be gone for the past week at least, I am getting strong audio from them.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Scooter, another potential option is Moxi, they just dropped price from 800 to 500. Not saying you should or should not, just that they seem to have a more interesting message now than before.


Never tried start over, with so many new shows, I've got everything covered so I do not need to even try it.


There have been the occasional time when I managed to lose the buffer, but I think mostly it may be me doing something dumb. I KNOW it happened to me a lot when I got 'gatored in that the two tuners and the buffer logic was very different, it took a few weeks for me to really discern their logic. One of my big pet peeves is they simply refuse to ever actually document or specify exactly how their stuff works... most likely because their lawyers tell them to stay shut up so nobody can complain that something wasn't working the way it's supposed to.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scoooter* /forum/post/17538133
> 
> 
> Good Morning, I need some advice please. I live on the UWS and have TWC with an 8300HDC box and am just fed up. Yesterday I watch a program with start over and 5 mins before the end it just stops. Also the other day I paused a show for about 15 mins and that also just went away. Just ridiculous. I hate TWC and would happily get FIOS if offered.
> 
> A friend recommended I get a TIVO which he seemd happy with. He also has that triple play thing and also seems satisfied. I just would like to know of some of you have that setup and are satisfied or any other suggestions would be very welcome.
> 
> Also if you have the triple play package are you happy with that? I am really trying to cut down on my monthly expenses and currently have Verizon for my phone and DSL.
> 
> TIA



getting a TIVO will not help with start over. As for losing the other show after pausing for 15 min, how much space is left in your DVR? If you are close to full it will not have space to pause for very long as far as I can tell.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17543452
> 
> 
> Sorry you've having such issues Larry. I WOULD suggest you take a good look at the Moxi, now that the price is down from 800 to 500, it's "more worth" looking into.
> 
> 
> Of course, I see major irony here... I was uber anxious to have to available, it was supposed to be available last August, but I believe rollout seems to be kind of halted in Man. Now I see you having so much trouble with so basic an issue, along with what sure seems to be a very TWC kind of 'tude that I almost am happy NOT to have to available for me!



Even with these ridiculous HDMI problems with FIOS, I’m not going back to TW. There are pluses and minuses with both companies. Regarding my HDMI issue, I’m finding that it’s hit or miss. It might work for you or not but you should know before you make a switch.


One thing we all know about TW, their tech support is nonexistent. It consists of reboot, magic bullets, swap box, or an appointment for signal strength. FIOS tech support is extremely helpful and persistent. If the first person you’re talking to cannot supply an answer, a more informed technician will follow up with call backs-- at any hour.


Where TW shines is with their credit flexibility-- tossing a bone around to keep the customer happy with free premiums, reduced bill, credits, etc. Verizon is the opposite. They will not discuss any credits. That's where they show the bad attitude. (I did manage to wrangle a $15 per month for a year credit due to the HDMI issue but it was tough).


What I’m enjoying with FIOS is their better picture, no dropouts etc. I prefer their increased channel line up including more music channels and the extensive On Demand. They have premiums OD along with many network shows and a variety of other entertaining things to watch. What’s great about this feature is the ability to free up space on the hard drive and not having to deal with setting up recordings because the show can be pulled up from the OD menu.


----------



## scoooter

Thanks for the replies...I realize a Tivo box wiont help with start over ...I was just using that as an example of why I am fed up with TWC. A question I have for you is if I get Moxie box do I save money by getting rid of my 2 DVRs? and then do I not need 2 cable boxes either or do I just save on the 20 a month for the DVR but still need 2 cable boxes?


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scoooter* /forum/post/17538133
> 
> 
> Good Morning, I need some advice please. I live on the UWS and have TWC with an 8300HDC box and am just fed up. Yesterday I watch a program with start over and 5 mins before the end it just stops. Also the other day I paused a show for about 15 mins and that also just went away. Just ridiculous. I hate TWC and would happily get FIOS if offered.
> 
> A friend recommended I get a TIVO which he seemd happy with. He also has that triple play thing and also seems satisfied. I just would like to know of some of you have that setup and are satisfied or any other suggestions would be very welcome.
> 
> Also if you have the triple play package are you happy with that? I am really trying to cut down on my monthly expenses and currently have Verizon for my phone and DSL.
> 
> TIA



As frustrating as it is, I'm fairly confident Time Warner will iron out these truncated recording issues in the relatively near future. They seem to have resolved the last minute' issue and I was able to record Lie To Me for the first time this week.


If you get the Triple Play, your telephone connection will be completely dependent on your Internet connection. I have a land line with Verizon and the last time I picked up the phone and had no dial tone was 14 years ago. I can hardly say the same for my Roadrunner connection.


My next door neighbor (East Midtown) has phone service through TWC and outages are not uncommon. They're usually brief, but extremely frustrating nonetheless.


A_C


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/17544325
> 
> 
> As frustrating as it is, I’m fairly confident Time Warner will iron out these truncated recording issues in the relatively near future. They seem to have resolved the ‘last minute’ issue and I was able to record “Lie To Me” for the first time this week.
> 
> 
> If you get the Triple Play, your telephone connection will be completely dependent on your Internet connection. I have a land line with Verizon and the last time I picked up the phone and had no dial tone was 14 years ago. I can hardly say the same for my Roadrunner connection.
> 
> 
> My next door neighbor (East Midtown) has phone service through TWC and outages are not uncommon. They’re usually brief, but extremely frustrating nonetheless.
> 
> 
> A_C



I have the digital phone as well, worst problem is if someone hangs up with you to go to a call waiting call, you will not be able to make a call for about 5 minutes until the connection times out. I believe there was one outage where I had no phone but internet was still up.


----------



## Berk32

Internet and phone run on separate frequencies.


Of course if cable is out - then all 3 will be out... That is guaranteed.


But if there is a problem with just the internet frequency, then phone would be ok (and vice versa) - just like if one set of digital channels are messed up that are all on the same frequency.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/17545370
> 
> 
> Internet and phone run on separate frequencies.
> 
> 
> Of course if cable is out - then all 3 will be out... That is guaranteed.
> 
> 
> But if there is a problem with just the internet frequency, then phone would be ok (and vice versa) - just like if one set of digital channels are messed up that are all on the same frequency.



I understand that, but in my neighbor's case, when his Internet connection goes, so does his phone. This probably has more to do with how TWC manages its network than anything else. And what about those 3rd party VOIP services.


A_C


----------



## scoooter

I am looking at the Moxie but apparently there is no on Demand capability with either that or Tivo which is kind of a deal killer for me especially for the SO. I am wondering if anyone has been able to get the Samsung box and if so is it a better box and how did you get it?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/17544025
> 
> 
> What I'm enjoying with FIOS is their better picture, no dropouts etc. I prefer their increased channel line up including more music channels and the extensive On Demand. They have premiums OD along with many network shows and a variety of other entertaining things to watch. What's great about this feature is the ability to free up space on the hard drive and not having to deal with setting up recordings because the show can be pulled up from the OD menu.



I hear ya Larry! It's ALWAYS about a compromise.


Been doing HDMI for years, never an issue. I suspect oit has a LOT to do with my Samsung display... from all that I've read, Samsung always seems to have the fewest HDMI issues.


Not to mention that it's been 3-4 days now with virtually zero drop outs! In the past, I recall this also happening... if it lasts more than a week, MAYBE they finally dealt with the issue?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/17544325
> 
> 
> If you get the Triple Play, your telephone connection will be completely dependent on your Internet connection. I have a land line with Verizon and the last time I picked up the phone and had no dial tone was 14 years ago. I can hardly say the same for my Roadrunner connection.
> 
> 
> My next door neighbor (East Midtown) has phone service through TWC and outages are not uncommon. They're usually brief, but extremely frustrating nonetheless.
> 
> 
> A_C



Actually, I spoke to a bunch of folks about the phone service being dependent on IP... some who I judged to actually know what they were saying all said it was a completely different and separate bandwidth they used. IP service is 100% dependent on their authenticating servers, most of the time, an outage is due to those machines having issues. Supposedly, phone service does NOT need vetting by those servers.


That being said, in the first year, I have NOT seen a loss of IP while my phone continues to work (THAT would 100% validate what they told me). I have one ONE small outage where the "modem" had trouble syncing... hard to tell if that was or was not an issue with the authenticating servers. If it WAS, I WAS fed a line of BS.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/17545021
> 
> 
> I believe there was one outage where I had no phone but internet was still up.



That would seem to point to 2 separate systems as I was told. More informative would be for someone to lose IP but retain phone!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/17545488
> 
> 
> I understand that, but in my neighbor's case, when his Internet connection goes, so does his phone. This probably has more to do with how TWC manages its network than anything else. And what about those 3rd party VOIP services.
> 
> 
> A_C



Now THAT is not good news.


I'd really love to know exactly how both REALLY work. Like I said, I know about them authenticating you for IP... but that supposedly has no bearing on phone service. BUT what about syncing the entire modem with their network? IF it's one and the same, then THAT'S the weak point...


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17549684
> 
> 
> Now THAT is not good news.
> 
> 
> I'd really love to know exactly how both REALLY work. Like I said, I know about them authenticating you for IP... but that supposedly has no bearing on phone service. BUT what about syncing the entire modem with their network? IF it's one and the same, then THAT'S the weak point...



As goes the Head End, so goes your service(s). I believe it's as simple as that.


A_C


----------



## andgarden

I had another phantom recording this week. I got the first ten seconds of the show, and then nothing.


Separately, has anyone ever been able to make Start Over work on Food HD? I always get the "service unavailable" message.


----------



## BkDude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andgarden* /forum/post/17550968
> 
> 
> I had another phantom recording this week. I got the first ten seconds of the show, and then nothing.
> 
> 
> Separately, has anyone ever been able to make Start Over work on Food HD? I always get the "service unavailable" message.



I've been trying to record The Prisoner on AMCHD for the past three nights and it's been pretty bad.


Sunday night's first showing went OK. Monday's first showing didn't record which I noticed at about 8:20 and turned to AMC to find no video/audio so I set up the encore showing on both AMCHD and SD channels and only the SD version fully recorded. Same thing last night.


To recap: I saw only 1 of 3 episodes in HD and I saw all 3 episodes only because I was home and was on top of things.


8300HDC in Fort Greene BK.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BkDude* /forum/post/17556010
> 
> 
> I've been trying to record The Prisoner on AMCHD for the past three nights and it's been pretty bad.
> 
> 
> Sunday night's first showing went OK. Monday's first showing didn't record which I noticed at about 8:20 and turned to AMC to find no video/audio so I set up the encore showing on both AMCHD and SD channels and only the SD version fully recorded. Same thing last night.
> 
> 
> To recap: I saw only 1 of 3 episodes in HD and I saw all 3 episodes only because I was home and was on top of things.
> 
> 
> 8300HDC in Fort Greene BK.



Hmmm, I didn't have any problems. BUT, I set it as a series recording so the first 2 segments recorded at times other than the first run. The third segment is scheduled for the 6PM today showing...


----------



## Gooddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17549684
> 
> 
> Now THAT is not good news.
> 
> 
> I'd really love to know exactly how both REALLY work. Like I said, I know about them authenticating you for IP... but that supposedly has no bearing on phone service. BUT what about syncing the entire modem with their network? IF it's one and the same, then THAT'S the weak point...



While the services function independently of each other, circumstances can occur that can affect IP and phone even if they are not technically linked. Also, all TW services are carried on the same pipe, anything that disrupts that pipe will affect phone service. regardless of IP functioning or not.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gooddog* /forum/post/17557606
> 
> 
> While the services function independently of each other, circumstances can occur that can affect IP and phone even if they are not technically linked. Also, all TW services are carried on the same pipe, anything that disrupts that pipe will affect phone service. regardless of IP functioning or not.



Oh I knew that LONG ago... idiotic TWC field techs once cut my line instead of cutting a neighbor who had cancelled service, my issue was it took them 5 days to fix their screw up. At the time I had a computer with a WiFi card, so I kinda cribbed off a neighbor, phone was Verizon and I got caught up on unwatched DVDs. Now I have phone, no WiFi card, so losing it for 5 days IS significant.


I'd still like to know details... when I lost my cable modem last week, I immediately checked TV... it was fine, so no "line" issues. Do the same "authenticating servers" used for IP also authorize the modem/phone service? THAT would mean IP and phone ARE tied together even if both run at very different frequencies. Not to mention with a 2 way system, why even NEED such servers??


----------



## SRFast

I get a blank screen with audio. It went blank at approx. 20:30. Fox SD works fine. Anyone else?


TIA...JL


Video got restored at 20:45.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRFast* /forum/post/17567714
> 
> 
> I get a blank screen with audio. It went blank at approx. 20:30. Fox SD works fine. Anyone else?
> 
> 
> TIA...JL
> 
> 
> Video got restored at 20:45.



What part of the city?


I saw over the course of a week that glitches seemed to be far less, but it now looks like whatever they did was ONLY temporary (as it ALWAYS seems to be). For the past several days, I've seen the drop-outs, freezes slowly start to return... big freeze at the beginning of Bones and then boom, black video, audio running. I kept following my advice to always watch Fox live, so I was able to switch over to the SD channel until video was restored.


Previously, I think this particular thing tends to be city-wide...


----------



## almazza

Hi, I currently have the SA8300HD and as you know it will not output a signal over the HDMI interface and component video interface simultaneously. Does TWC have a box that will at this point? I also send a feed to a Hauggauge HD-PVR which in turn feeds my Slingbox Pro.


Thanks


Adam


----------



## SRFast

Riverside_Guy:

The Fox-HD "outage" was in NE Queens.


Regards...JL


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRFast* /forum/post/17571897
> 
> 
> Riverside_Guy:
> 
> The Fox-HD "outage" was in NE Queens.
> 
> 
> Regards...JL



Cool (sorta)... that would seem to point to city wide rather than just my head end.


----------



## lee7n

Bunch of channels out here in Midtown East, anyone else having issues? History HD just went black


----------



## adrman

WCBS is out here in the village. Just checked, History is out as well.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *almazza* /forum/post/17570757
> 
> 
> Hi, I currently have the SA8300HD and as you know it will not output a signal over the HDMI interface and component video interface simultaneously. Does TWC have a box that will at this point? I also send a feed to a Hauggauge HD-PVR which in turn feeds my Slingbox Pro.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Adam



Why don't you just use a Y cable for your components?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adrman* /forum/post/17578203
> 
> 
> WCBS is out here in the village. Just checked, History is out as well.



Not to mention CW is turning into a Friday evening audio glitch.skip-fest.... impossible to follow ANY plot line when 30% of the dialog is missing. 2 weeks in a row now...


----------



## Berk32

is 705 missing picture for anyone else right now? started at 8:30


----------



## Tresjolie9

Exact same thing happening, I'm in NW Queens!


The HD feed, during the beginning of The Cleveland Show, at 8:30 the picture froze on the WB logo, changed to the SD channel, then back to HD, and now just audio, no picture on Fox.


----------



## Berk32

picture just came back


----------



## Tresjolie9

Yes, same here, guess it wasn't my problem, glad I didn't have to reboot the box.


----------



## gtsgts

Are you people experiencing internet problems the last two days or so? Mine's hasn't been staying on consistently. It keeps going out. Maybe it's just me.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

There weren't that many, but there sure were some noticeable freezes during the Giants game yesterday... anyone else notice (say what nabe)?


----------



## timewaster

anyone watched the AMA on 707?

was getting audio dropouts.

don't know if it was on purpose for cursing or another time warner issue.


----------



## adrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17586024
> 
> 
> There weren't that many, but there sure were some noticeable freezes during the Giants game yesterday... anyone else notice (say what nabe)?



I saw you asking on another thread if some of the Fox problems were originating with Fox rather than TWC. At least as far as the Giants game goes I don't think so. I was watching OTA and had no freezes. Actually, the picture quality seemed superior to what I'm used to for Fox NFL, OTA or TWC.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adrman* /forum/post/17586130
> 
> 
> I saw you asking on another thread if some of the Fox problems were originating with Fox rather than TWC. At least as far as the Giants game goes I don't think so. I was watching OTA and had no freezes. Actually, the picture quality seemed superior to what I'm used to for Fox NFL, OTA or TWC.



OK... that seems to lead to a TWC NYC issue. BTW, normally I wouldn't mention the odd glitch, this is way beyond that, it really is a consistent failure to deliver the service we contract for.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tresjolie9* /forum/post/17584132
> 
> 
> Exact same thing happening, I'm in NW Queens!
> 
> 
> The HD feed, during the beginning of The Cleveland Show, at 8:30 the picture froze on the WB logo, changed to the SD channel, then back to HD, and now just audio, no picture on Fox.



Same here on the UWS w70st Just black


----------



## jm4duryea

Anyone know why they stopped providing the CBS shows on channels 1009 and 699 [the HD version]? They haven't been updated since about Nov 10th. They are suppose to be available one day after the are aired. As an example, the last episode they offer for The Good Wife is 11/10, for Medium 11/6.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jm4duryea* /forum/post/17590006
> 
> 
> Anyone know why they stopped providing the CBS shows on channels 1009 and 699 [the HD version]? They haven't been updated since about Nov 10th. They are suppose to be available one day after the are aired. As an example, the last episode they offer for The Good Wife is 11/10, for Medium 11/6.


 http://www.twondemand.com/free/resul...=service&id=60 


Whatever the reason is - it isn't local to just us.


----------



## jm4duryea




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jm4duryea* /forum/post/17590006
> 
> 
> Anyone know why they stopped providing the CBS shows on channels 1009 and 699 [the HD version]? They haven't been updated since about Nov 10th. They are suppose to be available one day after the are aired. As an example, the last episode they offer for The Good Wife is 11/10, for Medium 11/6.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/17591571
> 
> http://www.twondemand.com/free/resul...=service&id=60
> 
> 
> Whatever the reason is - it isn't local to just us.



Thanks for the link. Maybe it's a licensing issue since the other channels seem up to date.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/17591571
> 
> http://www.twondemand.com/free/resul...=service&id=60
> 
> 
> Whatever the reason is - it isn't local to just us.



TWC dallas is updated like it should for CBS on demand in SD and HD. We also now have telemundo ondemand under the lo mejor on demand folder.


TWC dallas way behind NYC we are just getting


KERA world

WFAA this tv

CNBC World(readd)

Sleuth

USA HD

SYFY HD

CNBC HD

BRAVO HD


this brings our hd count to 55.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jm4duryea* /forum/post/17592033
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link. Maybe it's a licensing issue since the other channels seem up to date.



CBS HD OnDemand section updated in the last day or so. (and NBC seems to be updating faster)


----------



## lee7n

Was watching cablevision at my mom's house. We are lucky we don't have whatever crap software their boxes are running. What a nightmare, the guide takes literally forever to pop up and is painfully slow.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

FWIW I'm getting image/sound freezes for a few seconds on every channel I watch. 2 weeks ago, it seemed I got through 2-3 days without a glitch, now it's 2-3 per hour everywhere!


----------



## eieio

I would like to know what models of HD cable boxes Time Warner NYC 23rd Street has supplied recently (November 2009) to folks here.


My understanding is that they provide typically the Scientific Atlanta SA3250HD or the SA 3100HD. Would they be providing the newer SA 4250HDC? May I ask if they provide other models? Or, do they ONLY provide one of these two models if we do not wish to have a DVR?


The specific reason for my question is that I will require either a DVI to HDMI cable OR HDMI to HDMI cable. I need to know whether the provided box has an DVI output or an HDMI output?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Riverside_Guy

The major problem with 23rd (IMO) is they refuse to not only allow you to really chose the box you want, but refuse to allow you to even SEE if what you want is in stock. I would LIKE to get a 3090, but it seems I have to pack up my HD and keep going down there on the chance I could get the 3090... so it could take one trip or 2, 3, 4, 5 whatever.


----------



## eieio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17621580
> 
> 
> The major problem with 23rd (IMO) is they refuse to not only allow you to really chose the box you want, but refuse to allow you to even SEE if what you want is in stock. I would LIKE to get a 3090, but it seems I have to pack up my HD and keep going down there on the chance I could get the 3090... so it could take one trip or 2, 3, 4, 5 whatever.



i understand, Riverside_Guy.


do you or anyone else have an idea as to which non-DVR HD box they typically provide nowadays, i.e. in late november 2009?


thx in advance!


----------



## carl2680




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17616254
> 
> 
> FWIW I'm getting image/sound freezes for a few seconds on every channel I watch. 2 weeks ago, it seemed I got through 2-3 days without a glitch, now it's 2-3 per hour everywhere!



It was happening in of my cable boxes today. I did reboot the box and the problem is gone.


----------



## adrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/17624318
> 
> 
> It was happening in of my cable boxes today. I did reboot the box and the problem is gone.



Thanks for the reminder. It was also happening to me yesterday, so I switched to OTA, thinking I'd reboot this am. I also was getting an audio pop when going in and out of the guide/list on my Samsung 3090. That's never happened previously.


----------



## barhow

I live in Bayside. Saturday night no on demand movies were available on any channel. They were back the follwing day. Did anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barhow* /forum/post/17626512
> 
> 
> I live in Bayside. Saturday night no on demand movies were available on any channel. They were back the follwing day. Did anyone else have this problem?



Holiday weekend... on-demand was probably in heavy use.


----------



## louisw




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17621580
> 
> 
> The major problem with 23rd (IMO) is they refuse to not only allow you to really chose the box you want, but refuse to allow you to even SEE if what you want is in stock. I would LIKE to get a 3090, but it seems I have to pack up my HD and keep going down there on the chance I could get the 3090... so it could take one trip or 2, 3, 4, 5 whatever.



I went down on Saturday to 23rd st to replace a 8300HDC that had died. I was given a 3090 and told it had a bigger hard drive. I looked through the vent and saw it was a 160GB, so I knew that wasn't the case. It was late and I was tired so I didn't ask to try and find a box with a 320.


Now, I am testing to see if my external hard drive will work with it.


----------



## sritchey

I just switched to a SMT-H3050 box about two weeks ago. I am not receiving a bunch of the HD channels that I am supposed to get in my El Paquetazo package. Certain HD channels, such as Investigation Discovery HD (723) are coming in without an issue, but most are simply showing me the blue "call customer care" screen. I've called, they have sent two technicians who have both checked the signals, changed things on our cable wires, and did some stuff up on the roof. Each tech has also changed our box. The first tech told us that this is a common issue, especially with El Paquetazo subscribers, and that there is nothing he can do. He spoke with a few different customer care people, and someone at dispatch, and basically said that the people in IT are dumbasses and someone needs to weed them out. The second tech first tried telling me that I was not supposed to get the channels that I am complaining about, but I showed him the online line-up of my package, proving him wrong. Once I told him that I receive the SD version of the channels, he agreed with me anyways.


Does anyone else have this issue, and do any of you have an idea of what I can do about it? I am about to scream if I have to talk to the poor kids at customer care.. they have no idea what they are talking about besides the things the computer prompt is telling them. I know complaining to them does nothing, but they keep insisting that the only thing they can do is to transfer the problem to IT. The people at this mystical IT have clearly done nothing, since everyone says my problem will be fixed in "24-48 hours", and two weeks and many phone calls later, nothing has changed.


Any help or suggestions would be very appreciated.. I really don't know what else to do.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sritchey* /forum/post/17627905
> 
> 
> I just switched to a SMT-H3050 box about two weeks ago. I am not receiving a bunch of the HD channels that I am supposed to get in my El Paquetazo package. Certain HD channels, such as Investigation Discovery HD (723) are coming in without an issue, but most are simply showing me the blue "call customer care" screen. I've called, they have sent two technicians who have both checked the signals, changed things on our cable wires, and did some stuff up on the roof. Each tech has also changed our box. The first tech told us that this is a common issue, especially with El Paquetazo subscribers, and that there is nothing he can do. He spoke with a few different customer care people, and someone at dispatch, and basically said that the people in IT are dumbasses and someone needs to weed them out. The second tech first tried telling me that I was not supposed to get the channels that I am complaining about, but I showed him the online line-up of my package, proving him wrong. Once I told him that I receive the SD version of the channels, he agreed with me anyways.
> 
> 
> Does anyone else have this issue, and do any of you have an idea of what I can do about it? I am about to scream if I have to talk to the poor kids at customer care.. they have no idea what they are talking about besides the things the computer prompt is telling them. I know complaining to them does nothing, but they keep insisting that the only thing they can do is to transfer the problem to IT. The people at this mystical IT have clearly done nothing, since everyone says my problem will be fixed in "24-48 hours", and two weeks and many phone calls later, nothing has changed.
> 
> 
> Any help or suggestions would be very appreciated.. I really don't know what else to do.



Clearly time to file a DoITT franchise complaint .


A_C


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sritchey* /forum/post/17627905
> 
> 
> I just switched to a SMT-H3050 box about two weeks ago. I am not receiving a bunch of the HD channels that I am supposed to get in my El Paquetazo package. Certain HD channels, such as Investigation Discovery HD (723) are coming in without an issue, but most are simply showing me the blue "call customer care" screen. I've called, they have sent two technicians who have both checked the signals, changed things on our cable wires, and did some stuff up on the roof. Each tech has also changed our box. The first tech told us that this is a common issue, especially with El Paquetazo subscribers, and that there is nothing he can do. He spoke with a few different customer care people, and someone at dispatch, and basically said that the people in IT are dumbasses and someone needs to weed them out. The second tech first tried telling me that I was not supposed to get the channels that I am complaining about, but I showed him the on-line line-up of my package, proving him wrong. Once I told him that I receive the SD version of the channels, he agreed with me anyways.
> 
> 
> Does anyone else have this issue, and do any of you have an idea of what I can do about it? I am about to scream if I have to talk to the poor kids at customer care.. they have no idea what they are talking about besides the things the computer prompt is telling them. I know complaining to them does nothing, but they keep insisting that the only thing they can do is to transfer the problem to IT. The people at this mystical IT have clearly done nothing, since everyone says my problem will be fixed in "24-48 hours", and two weeks and many phone calls later, nothing has changed.
> 
> 
> Any help or suggestions would be very appreciated.. I really don't know what else to do.



Before you got your box swapped, did those channels in question come in and come in well? When your box was replaced each time, was it replaced with the SMT-H3050? I would call back and specifically asked for a "Technical Operations Supervisor" for a problem that has gone on for two weeks and nothing has changed. Relate that information above to him in detail. Ask for his badge# and or some other way of keeping in contact with him until this issue is resolved. In your communications with him, give him your story like you said above. Ask if a him or another top in-house technician could come out to your house with a different model box and to please ACTIVATE the box when he is there and make sure that those channels are coming in before he leaves.


You can even say, "This has been such a nightmare for my family, that we are even thinking of switching to DISH or U-VERSE because of the frustration in not receiving these channels for over two weeks. Every time I have called and they send someone out, nothing has been done. I don't know what else to do."


Than after this is all resolved get something like AT LEAST two weeks (you really deserve a month) credit for all this frustration. If TWC does not do anything after all this, I would switch to another provider if that is an option for you.


Jack


----------



## bouhhan

you'll probably lose some of your favorite shows and we may jack our rates again, but don't blame us or say we didn't warn you!

http://www.rolloverorgettough.com/


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bouhhan* /forum/post/17628770
> 
> 
> you'll probably lose some of your favorite shows and we may jack our rates again, but don't blame us or say we didn't warn you!
> 
> http://www.rolloverorgettough.com/



Nice link,







for what it's worth, I expressed my main points to them, even though I'm an ecstatic FIOS customer.







It benefits all of us to keep these companies competing. I doubt that it will get to the proper eyes







but I'd recommend to everyone, let them hear your comments. What do you have to lose?


----------



## eieio

Hi All: i just got the Samsung SMT-H3050 high defintion box from Time Warner NYC's 23rd street today. I got it because i got a new Panasonic 32x1 LCD for my bedroom.


The problem is i'd like to ask if the 3050 box can output AT THE SAME TIME both HDMI and either:


1) S-Video w/ left and right sound outputs

2) composite video w/ left and right sound outputs

3) coaxial alone (since coax already has sound)


If the answer is yes in that more than one output is active, then more than one device can receive tv signal from that 3050 box, right? i.e. output to a PC's tv tuner card via one of the standard definition outputs (composite, coax, S video) PLUS the HDMI to the new Panasonic 32x1 tv.


thanks in advance.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bouhhan* /forum/post/17628770
> 
> 
> you'll probably lose some of your favorite shows and we may jack our rates again, but don't blame us or say we didn't warn you!
> 
> http://www.rolloverorgettough.com/



A great idea in principle. However, unless TWC advertises the existence of this poll and promotes it, it will have absolutely no value or credibility whatsoever.


A_C


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *louisw* /forum/post/17627685
> 
> 
> I went down on Saturday to 23rd st to replace a 8300HDC that had died. I was given a 3090 and told it had a bigger hard drive. I looked through the vent and saw it was a 160GB, so I knew that wasn't the case. It was late and I was tired so I didn't ask to try and find a box with a 320.
> 
> 
> Now, I am testing to see if my external hard drive will work with it.



The good news is that you CAN swap out the internal derive for a 320G model... check the 3090 thread for details.


A neighbor got a HDC a month ago, it failed, they came to replace it, but when my friend tried to use it, it was also non-functional. He went down to 23rd and said they seemed to have a LOT of 3090s.


Generally speaking, an external drive will NOT work... the last few versions (3.x) of ODN apparently do not allow external HDDs.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Satch Man* /forum/post/17628313
> 
> 
> You can even say, "This has been such a nightmare for my family, that we are even thinking of switching to DISH or U-VERSE because of the frustration in not receiving these channels for over two weeks. Every time I have called and they send someone out, nothing has been done. I don't know what else to do."



Mmmmm, No DISH or U-VERSE in NYC AFAIK! Depending on location, it is FiOS or Direct.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bouhhan* /forum/post/17628770
> 
> 
> you'll probably lose some of your favorite shows and we may jack our rates again, but don't blame us or say we didn't warn you!
> 
> http://www.rolloverorgettough.com/



This is so bogus... no matter what happens, they will jack us... even if we "lose" things.


Did ANY $$$ change when they jacked us out of being able to get THE best HD channel, HDNet?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/17629362
> 
> 
> A great idea in principle. However, unless TWC advertises the existence of this poll and promotes it, it will have absolutely no value or credibility whatsoever.
> 
> 
> A_C



I think this is 120% a total smoke screen. There is only ONE principle they hold to... maximize profits. One way is to keep jacking rates (which they already do) BUT they need to pay attention to losing subs. So this is all about a PR stunt to attempt to "fool" subs into thinking the other guy is the villain.


The sad part is I'd bet you most subs WILL think that way.


BTW, I HAVE seen more than once, TV promos for this, so they ARE spending OUR money to promote this attempt to fool the public.


I'd even go so far as to suggest this very much has to do with TWC realizing FiOS roll out seems to be very stalled for the past 3-4 months. Less chance to them losing subs, so NOW is the time to stick it to them (as in lock them up with accounts that cost real money to get out of).


Truth be told, I MAY have the last laugh. When I got my price lock, I was assured I would not get hit with a cancellation fee. BUT I also knew some PR guys telling me that carried not much real weight. So it was a concern when I learned FiOS should have been here 3 months ago. Verizon blew that and we can NOT find out when the new schedule is. SOOOO, I'm still locked until next fall... now all I can hope for is FiOS being available by next summer.


----------



## Gooddog

Cable 6 cuts 10 employees in newsroomAnchors among those axed

http://www.recordonline.com/apps/pbc...010318/-1/NEWS 


TOWN OF WALLKILL Longtime anchor and news director Tracy Baxter was among 10 of 14 people in Time Warner Cable 6's newsroom laid off Monday as the company dismantled its local news operation.


The layoffs, which also included Baxter's co-anchor Paula Mitchell, weather reporter Christina DeGeorge and reporter Kristine Conte, is part of Time Warner Cable's consolidation of its local news operations across the state.


Cable 6's nightly newscast will be broadcast out of Albany, with reporters based in the Hudson Valley filing reports.


Its first broadcast was at 5:30 p.m. Monday.


This follows similar moves made in markets like Binghamton, said Steve Paulus, Time Warner Cable's executive vice president for local news.


"We have a production hub in Albany, a weather hub in Syracuse," Paulus said. "With our anchors in Albany, we keep our reporters in the field."


"I had an inkling they were definitely going to make changes," said Baxter, who worked for Cable 6 since 1982, Monday night. "I hoped I would be part of the equation.


"It's going to be hard to wake up tomorrow morning and not be able to do what I've been doing for 27 years," Baxter said.


Paulus said some laid-off employees have been offered jobs in Albany. Baxter said he was not one of them.


Reporter Christian Farrell and sports director Lindsay Liquori were among the employees retained. Paulus said Cable 6 will still broadcast a high school Game of the Week and Liquori will still host the weekly Sportswire program at Cable 6's headquarters in the Town of Wallkill.


Cable 6 will also broadcast Time Warner Cable's Capital Tonight program, which covers state government.


Paulus said the plan is to transform Cable 6 into a 24-hour news channel similar to Time Warner Cable's Capital News 9 in Albany and Cablevision's News 12 sometime next year, with bureaus in Middletown, Liberty, Kingston and Poughkeepsie.


Until then, get used to a different nightly local newscast.


"Now, you'll notice some changes around here tonight," new anchor Erin Connolly told viewers at 5:30 p.m.


"One thing that hasn't changed is our commitment to local news."


Meanwhile, the biographies of the on-air faces who were let go were still displayed on Cable 6's Web site.


----------



## artifact




Riverside_Guy said:


> The good news is that you CAN swap out the internal derive for a 320G model... check the 3090 thread for details.
> 
> 
> So I am confused, do the 3090 models have both 160 and 320g hard drives, and if you do go to 23rd st, is there a way to make sure that you will get the larger hard drive?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artifact* /forum/post/17636753
> 
> 
> So I am confused, do the 3090 models have both 160 and 320g hard drives, and if you do go to 23rd st, is there a way to make sure that you will get the larger hard drive?



You can't ask for one... and chances are you wont get one - maybe a handful with the 320GB HD have been actually seen in the NYC area.


What he's saying is that it is technically possible to swap the HD yourself, if you really want to take the chance.


----------



## adrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/17637645
> 
> 
> 
> What he's saying is that it is technically possible to swap the HD yourself, if you really want to take the chance.



No chance involved, just the expense of the new drive. The swap takes all of 10 minutes, not including the format of the new drive when you power up. Aside from needing a torx 10 security bit to open the case, it's a very easy job. All your settings will be maintained.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adrman* /forum/post/17637730
> 
> 
> No chance involved, just the expense of the new drive. The swap takes all of 10 minutes, not including the format of the new drive when you power up. Aside from needing a torx 10 security bit to open the case, it's a very easy job. All your settings will be maintained.



The is always a chance something could go wrong


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adrman* /forum/post/17637730
> 
> 
> No chance involved, just the expense of the new drive. The swap takes all of 10 minutes, not including the format of the new drive when you power up. Aside from needing a torx 10 security bit to open the case, it's a very easy job. All your settings will be maintained.



Last I checked, that 320G drive ran about 48 bucks... so it's not a major investment. AND a swap has been successfully made in the NYC market.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/17640762
> 
> 
> The is always a chance something could go wrong



True, and it's probably not for someone whose component swapping experience is limited to changing rolls of bathroom tissue.


But... if you've ever opened up a PC to swap a card or drive, this is MUCH easier and much less complicated than that. It's just a few screws and unplugging/replugging a SATA and power connection at the drive. Unlike a PC... the drive formats automatically when you power it back up... no settings to change at all.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

It's not something for the fumble fingered... and dealing even with SATA and DC connectors CAN have their challenges... there HAVE been times when plugging or unplugging either was NOT a breeze. I've seen many folks get frustrated and destroy the connection trying to incorrectly force it.


----------



## AndyHDTV

any new channels today?


history international ?

2 spanish channels 741 and 768?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/17641442
> 
> 
> any new channels today?
> 
> 
> history international ?
> 
> 2 spanish channels 741 and 768?



The announcements said 12/7


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/17641843
> 
> 
> The announcements said 12/7



oh ok. something to look fwd to i guess.


----------



## lorus

Reading all these posts discussing 320 gig vs 160 gig hard drives, I cannot help but ne giddy that I decided to go for TiVo HD and swapping out the original 160 gig HD for a 640 gig one.


What a great service TiVo is!


----------



## Tresjolie9

For the past few weeks they have run this one on the wee hours on certain channels, and that there is a major glitch in the sound during the commercial. The first time I noticed, I thought there was a problem with my box, second time I thought there was some type of satellite interference, third time seems like there is some issue with whatever MPEG file, or DVD they are running the thing off of.


----------



## coreynyc

Woke up to no signal on all channels and a fast busy signal on the 718 #. Called the old 212 # and the recording says all of Brooklyn & Queens are down.


Massive FAIL: another thing only on TWC and not on FIOS.


----------



## Sentellg

Was watching CNBC for my early morning financial news and the pic froze at around 4:45 or so. All TWC programming has been out since and the TW help lines busy. Must be a major outage. Gotta go to work now.


----------



## marcos_p

Im also having problems in forest hills, queens.

Cable box will not finish booting. Stuck in "APP" phase while booting.

I really need the news before going to work.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/17646878
> 
> 
> Woke up to no signal on all channels and a fast busy signal on the 718 #. Called the old 212 # and the recording says all of Brooklyn & Queens are down.
> 
> 
> Massive FAIL: another thing only on TWC and not on FIOS.


----------



## OSUBuckly

Failure here in Astoria too. At first everything on the Program Guide said "No String" so I tried to reboot. The Mystro won't load past the first box.


It does make me feel better that everyone is having this problem. At least TWC will believe me when I say my cable isn't working.


----------



## qbbraveheart

yea cable down here in Dyker Heights, Brooklyn too


booooo


I saw Verizion putting up some data lines in my area..wonder if its FIOS







lol


----------



## JR_in_NYC

Came here to see what STB for non-HD/non-DVR they're handing out these days (I have a SA Explorer 2100, which was recently updated to Mystro). I get home, from working the night shift and see the STB with the dreaded "----" on the LCD. Turn on the TV and see it stuck on the Mystro screen. Hard boot the box and it's still hanging there. Thought the STB was toast, come here and I see all of Bklyn and Queens is down. Great!

I'm in Park Slope/Windsor Terrace, Bklyn.


----------



## Galahede

Middle Village, Queens is out also. Might be weather related from this morning's storm. No clue.


----------



## Berk32

Cable is down for all of you but internet service is still working?


Also - it seems a fire caused the outage.


----------



## hyedipin

Cable has been down since very early this morning here in Queens as well... Way to go Time Warner...

Does anyone know if they are upgrading, or was it the storm that knocked out a few lines? It is bright and sunny now...

Also, has anyone tried hooking up the coax directly to TV to see if you at least get some channels, which would indicate it is digital/system problem and not hardware/wire problem?


PS: My internet was also working this morning.


----------



## JR_in_NYC

Cable has been restored here in Park Slope/Windsor Terrace. Was watching NHL on the Fly on the NHL network both in HD and SD. As per this blog posting on the Gothamist, looks like a ConEd line fell on one of TW fiber cable and burned it out. See this posting http://gothamist.com/2009/12/03/time...lyn_queens.php . Hopefully they're back online for good.


----------



## OSUBuckly

Alex Dudley, the VP of Public Relations, said on Twitter it was due to a "major fiber cut", whatever that means. Everything should be up and running now though.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OSUBuckly* /forum/post/17648366
> 
> 
> Alex Dudley, the VP of Public Relations, said on Twitter it was due to a "major fiber cut", whatever that means. Everything should be up and running now though.



Think of the distribution system like a tree... one huge thick branch that splits of into narrower trunks/branches. Except, that single big trunk is what comes INOT TWC, the thickest branches off that trunk feed each head end, while branches off that go from each head end go to various neighborhoods.


----------



## elbowkilla

so i did a hard reboot, and now im missing nbatvhd. wat happened?


----------



## Sentellg

Yup! Internet was fine. Wifey said came back on about 10:00. She didn't know exactly when since she was watching recorded stuff in the meantime. Somebody must have cut a real major piece of trunk. I guess TWC doesn't do redundancy.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Manhattan, Brooklyn/Queens and Mount Vernon
> 
> December 4, 2009
> 
> 
> Time Warner Cable’s agreements with programmers and broadcasters to carry their services and stations routinely expire from time to time. We are usually able to obtain renewals or extensions of such agreements, but in order to comply with applicable regulations, we must inform you when an agreement is about to expire. The following agreements are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services/stations in the near future:
> 
> 
> AAJ, Chinese Channel, Chinese Cinema, E!, Encore, Encore Action, Encore Drama, Encore Love, Encore Mystery, Encore WAM!, Encore Westerns, Food Network, Fox Reality, Fox Soccer, Fox Sports Español, Fuel, FX, Great American Country (GAC), Lifetime, Media Korea, NGTV, Polski Radio, RTVi, Speed, STARZ!, Starz Cinema, Starz Comedy, Starz Edge, Starz in Black, Starz Kids and Family, Style, Supercanal, The Arabic Channel, The Korean Channel, TruTV, TV Japan, TV Polonia, WNYW, WPIX and WWOR.
> 
> 
> In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned:
> 
> 
> The previously announced launch of Korean News Network (KNN) has been postponed.
> 
> 
> On or about January 6, 2009:
> 
> 
> We will launch Sleuth on ch. 107 and Bollywood on Demand on ch. 570. SiTV will change from ch. 154 and 880 to 880 only. SiTV will exclusively be part of our DTV en Español and El Paquetazo offerings.
> 
> 
> In Mount Vernon we will cease carriage of Hot Shots Advertising on ch. 8.
> 
> 
> Also on that date, for customers with cable ready TV’s directly connected to cable without a cable box (“direct hookups”) we will make the following changes: In Southern Manhattan we will move ShopNBC from 26 to 70 and NYC TV 74 from 70 to 74. In Northern Manhattan we will move ShopNBC from ch. 78 to ch. 70 and NYC TV 74 from 70 to 74.
> 
> 
> On or about January 11, 2009 we will launch GAME 2 HD on ch. 446. Game 2 HD will be part of our MLB and NHL Sports Package offerings



so Game2 HD next month for those that subscribe... and Sleuth returns a year after they drop it (wonder if the HD versions of Sleuth and Chiller are coming)


----------



## lee7n

Epic Fail

http://hd.engadget.com/2009/12/04/he...-is-a-failure/


----------



## Chris NYC

Just got a new 8300HD from TWC and the picture is considerably washed out and soft compared to the old one. Are there any advanced settings? I have the standard settings right (1080i out, etc). Any help appreciated.


----------



## hansangb

Bleh...ever since the ODN upgrade to (recently) 3.1.3_2 the start up channel isn't working anymore. It always goes to NY1 SD at that!!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/17657506
> 
> 
> Epic Fail
> 
> http://hd.engadget.com/2009/12/04/he...-is-a-failure/



The major irony here is that they HAD to make them work when the issue with embedded security arose. A good part of me thinks THAT "regulation" was the answer to making SURE they worked... by forcing the cable cos. to use them for themselves!


One look backwards to see the road ahead... which means to me that I am skeptical about . In many ways, it seems it's an extension to that Telecom Act of 1996... and also means that the rental income the cable cos. get can be in jeopardy. While some disagree, I think a very healthy portion of their income comes from box rentals. Seems to me anyone with a cable co. DVR pays from 18 to close to 30/mo. say an average of 25. $300 per year. Non DVRs rent for 4-8 bucks. Boxes are paid off in under 2 years I believe. This is a business in and of itself. can and probably would take away a LOT of that business.


----------



## peterlee

Anyone else have a blank screen on Cartoon HD, channel 761? I get guide info but no picture or sound. Standard version ch. 61 works fine.


----------



## pgershon

Does TWC NY provide (for a fee I am sure) an M-Card cablecard for Moxi units? This looks much more interesting than the TWC DVRs, as it provides multiroom support.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chris NYC* /forum/post/17659474
> 
> 
> Just got a new 8300HD from TWC and the picture is considerably washed out and soft compared to the old one. Are there any advanced settings? I have the standard settings right (1080i out, etc). Any help appreciated.



That box is certainly not new and I can't believe they are still giving them out. I would demand a sammy or HDC box if I were you.


----------



## Chris NYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/17661997
> 
> 
> That box is certainly not new and I can't believe they are still giving them out. I would demand a sammy or HDC box if I were you.



I keep trying to get one and they keep getting me the SI boxes. Tried to pull my Time Warner card (I work for one of their divisions) and they promise but never deliver. I'm taking off Weds and will try again at 23rd.


----------



## hdtvfan2005

23rd street has the 320 GB 3090 and the Samsung 3260 HD-STB. The 3260 works great except the VOD preview window will say please wait and that can be annoying. You then have to go to a non VOD channel then go to the desired VOD channel. It also says Please wait at times. However these bugs are being fixed in a future firmware update thats independent from ODN. Also I found a bug where pressing stop wont show the VOD menu and instead pauses it. When the VOD title is finished it keeps repeating it. Rebooting helps but it too needs to be fixed.


----------



## hdtvfan2005

The 3260 is also bigger than the SA 4250HDC. About the size of a SA 3250HD.


----------



## SRFast

I have an annoying problem with the Samsung STB. Over the past few days the information banner at the bottom of the screen will not clear unless I press "EXIT". I've tried changing the duration from short, medium & long, but it didn't resolve the problem. I've rebooted the STB, but no joy. My SA 8300HD banners clear as expected. Anyone else have this problem?


TIA...JL


----------



## adrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRFast* /forum/post/17666378
> 
> 
> I have an annoying problem with the Samsung STB. Over the past few days the information banner at the bottom of the screen will not clear unless I press "EXIT". I've tried changing the duration from short, medium & long, but it didn't resolve the problem. I've rebooted the STB, but no joy. My SA 8300HD banners clear as expected. Anyone else have this problem?
> 
> 
> TIA...JL



I've had it occur very intermittently. Once I press exit though, it won't happen again for weeks.


----------



## MacAlert

Anyone have problems with signal levels after the outage? All my STB's and cable modem are receiving signal levels between -20 and -15. TV picture is constantly breaking up and cutting out while some channels don't even load.


Forgot to mention, I am in the 11355 area.


----------



## Berk32

History International HD (698) and WXTV-HD (Univision) (741) added this morning - no sign of WFUT-HD (768) yet


NBATV (SD) moved to 175 as promised and both SD and HD are off the Sports/HD Xtra tier (I forget if they promised to shift NBATVHD from 461 to someplace that makes more sense, but they haven't yet)



EDIT: at the moment (9:30am) - the feed on 741 is 480i. (the channel itself was supposed to go HD just after midnight along with WFUT - so gotta see whats going on there)


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Hey, does anyone have issues with the DD 5.1 mix CBS uses for it's football games? The announcer's voices are barely intelligible especially when crowd noise and band music are happening? All other channel's football contests NEVER have this problem... but I've noticed this on CBS more than once.


While checking this out, I tuned to the Fox 1-4 game... damn, black video. A friend rang up and he had the exact same thing... he's Man South, while I'm Man North.


A neighbor was at 23rd street, his second HDC was bad. They gave him a 3090, he asked about the 320G model, they told him they only got a few and they couldn't give him one. He says the 3090 is a LOT quieter than either HDC he has used.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17672368
> 
> 
> I tuned to the Fox 1-4 game... damn, black video. A friend rang up and he had the exact same thing... he's Man South, while I'm Man North.



705 seemed to have a brief 5-10 minute outage all over around 2pm yesterday


----------



## adrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17672368
> 
> 
> Hey, does anyone have issues with the DD 5.1 mix CBS uses for it's football games? The announcer's voices are barely intelligible especially when crowd noise and band music are happening? All other channel's football contests NEVER have this problem... but I've noticed this on CBS more than once.



Actually no, CBS always sounds (and looks) the best to me of any of the networks for football. I was watching OTA yesterday, but the times I have watched via the 3090, it's sounded the same.


----------



## bouhhan

lord of the rings on tbs hd was terrible yesterday for me - dropouts and freezes every few minutes - in astoria, ny.


----------



## TravKoolBreeze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/17672310
> 
> 
> History International HD (698) and WXTV-HD (Univision) (741) added this morning - no sign of WFUT-HD (768) yet
> 
> 
> NBATV (SD) moved to 175 as promised and both SD and HD are off the Sports/HD Xtra tier (I forget if they promised to shift NBATVHD from 461 to someplace that makes more sense, but they haven't yet)
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: at the moment (9:30am) - the feed on 741 is 480i. (the channel itself was supposed to go HD just after midnight along with WFUT - so gotta see whats going on there)



I checked before leaving work today on the OTA side of my TV and both WFUT and WXTV where putting out 1080i. So unless that has changed now, they are using the wrong feeds for those stations.


As for NBATV HD, that isn't to move, just to change tiers.


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/17672310
> 
> 
> History International HD (698)....



Thanks for the tip. 698 remains Planet Green HD channel here from S. Manhattan's headend, with 697 used for the History International HD intro. It had a stretched/zoomed program on at this writing. -- John


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/17674097
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tip. 698 remains Planet Green HD channel here from S. Manhattan's headend, with 697 used for the History International HD intro. It had a stretched/zoomed program on at this writing. -- John



sorry - i meant 697...


North and South Manhattan should have the exact same lineups at this point


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bouhhan* /forum/post/17673687
> 
> 
> lord of the rings on tbs hd was terrible yesterday for me - dropouts and freezes every few minutes - in astoria, ny.



I agree, I really wish they would use the 2:35 aspect ratio it is supposed to be in but TNT sucks anyway. Seriously, how many times can they show Men in Black? Wish they would put the LOTR blu ray out already. Rumor is that it is coming in March (theatrical version only) but there is no official release date.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/17674097
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tip. 698 remains Planet Green HD channel here from S. Manhattan's headend, with 697 used for the History International HD intro. It had a stretched/zoomed program on at this writing. -- John



Something right now is strecth 0 vision, ugh I hope the whole channel is not like this, maybe they are just older programs that they show.


----------



## kilmar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacAlert* /forum/post/17670705
> 
> 
> Anyone have problems with signal levels after the outage? All my STB's and cable modem are receiving signal levels between -20 and -15. TV picture is constantly breaking up and cutting out while some channels don't even load.
> 
> 
> Forgot to mention, I am in the 11355 area.



Same, on 11373.


----------



## heinriph




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRFast* /forum/post/17666378
> 
> 
> I have an annoying problem with the Samsung STB. Over the past few days the information banner at the bottom of the screen will not clear unless I press "EXIT". I've tried changing the duration from short, medium & long, but it didn't resolve the problem. I've rebooted the STB, but no joy. My SA 8300HD banners clear as expected. Anyone else have this problem?
> 
> 
> TIA...JL



Down in Orlando over Thanksgiving, the in-laws Samsung box on Brighthouse hd exactly the same problem - 100% of the time. Very annoying.


----------



## heinriph




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17672368
> 
> 
> Hey, does anyone have issues with the DD 5.1 mix CBS uses for it's football games? The announcer's voices are barely intelligible especially when crowd noise and band music are happening? All other channel's football contests NEVER have this problem... but I've noticed this on CBS more than once.



I've frequently had that problem - I end up having to fire up the whole home entertainment stereo system to get something better balanced. I'm sure I have something set wrong somewhere, although as you say it does not seem to be a problem on other channels. Had this problem for years now...


----------



## Berk32

so 768 WFUT is up in HD - 741 WXTV is still in SD for some reason.


----------



## lorus

Not able to view channel 697 or 698 on TiVo in Staten Island. The screen says "Channel not Available." Is SDV here already? Or should I just call customer support?


Please help.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lorus* /forum/post/17678127
> 
> 
> Not able to view channel 697 or 698 on TiVo in Staten Island. The screen says "Channel not Available." Is SDV here already? Or should I just call customer support?
> 
> 
> Please help.



no channels are SDV (yet) in NYC


----------



## Berk32

fyi - History International HD on 697 now does have something on in HD.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adrman* /forum/post/17673599
> 
> 
> Actually no, CBS always sounds (and looks) the best to me of any of the networks for football. I was watching OTA yesterday, but the times I have watched via the 3090, it's sounded the same.



Hmmm, that surprises me. NBC, ESPN, Fox ALL mix their football audio far, far better than CBS... do you have a 5.1 home theater AVR that you listen to for football?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heinriph* /forum/post/17677262
> 
> 
> Down in Orlando over Thanksgiving, the in-laws Samsung box on Brighthouse hd exactly the same problem - 100% of the time. Very annoying.



Ah, now I remember. My aunt had a non DVR Samsung a while back and she had the same issue, the banner would NOT go away automatically. She called them and they gave her some 2-3 button press rigamarole. I told her just hoit EXIT once. She got annoyed and they put in a SciAtl box. This was ~4-5 months ago or so.


----------



## adrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17679590
> 
> 
> Hmmm, that surprises me. NBC, ESPN, Fox ALL mix their football audio far, far better than CBS... do you have a 5.1 home theater AVR that you listen to for football?



Yes, Marantz SR7001 avr, Polk RTi8s and CSi2 across the front and RTi4s as surround, SVSPB10 sub. I prefer the way CBS uses the surrounds in the mix. I can't say I've ever had a problem hearing the announcers though.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Wow, I am surprised. My system is very evenly balanced, but jacking up the center channel MAY help. BUT, it is a major hassle to do so, my AVR is old, so it doesn't touch any video at all (having only composite & S Video video I/O). I'd have to go to another input to get the OSD up to adjust.. the must switch input again.. not really willing to do that.


I think this follows the same kind of bad mixing many network dramas tend to have. It can be very difficult to hear what is being said over a mix that has background/music way too high. While that trend doesn't seem to bother those 35 under at all, as age increases, trouble follows. The problem isn't so much the hearing as it is a loss of ability to "pull out" dialog from a mix where the dialog simply isn't at all very forward.


OTOH, CBS DOES have THE best time-outs remaining data in their banner. ESPN changes a very dull yellow to gray, so you have to look close to see how many remain. CBS has bright yellow that disappears into the background black. Excellent. Now if they can hire someone who actually knows how to mix audio...


----------



## Riverside_Guy

In the FWIW department, I generally go to tvguide.com to see over all TV schedules. Was poking around the TWC site and came across this:

http://tvlistings.rr.com/tvListings/ 


Seems to be pretty slow to load, even with a 10 Mbs connection. BUT it also spans more time in the grid than tvguide does.


----------



## andgarden

Two points that readers here will find of great interest:


1) During a service visit, a S. Manhattan tech swapped my HDC out for a 3090. Looking through the top grate, it *already has a 320GB drive*. It sounds like a good time to try your luck if you've been looking for one of these;


2) After finally getting my SB6120 configured (and that was a bit of a chore with level 3 support), my roadrunner speed are better than ever. I am getting my max provisioned speeds, and even though I am only provisioned for standard service, speedboost goes all the way up to 30MB/s. I think that's because the 6120 is a DOCSIS 3 modem.


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/17677937
> 
> 
> so 768 WFUT is up in HD - 741 WXTV is still in SD for some reason.



wxtv is up and running in 1080i over the air although seems like programming is mostly 4:3. sounds like TWC screwed up.


----------



## uncle2000mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/17682117
> 
> 
> wxtv is up and running in 1080i over the air although seems like programming is mostly 4:3. sounds like TWC screwed up.



TWC did screw up. I called customer service yesterday and they said the information would be sent to their IT dept. We will see.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/17682117
> 
> 
> wxtv is up and running in 1080i over the air although seems like programming is mostly 4:3. sounds like TWC screwed up.



or its just possible that there is a problem with the feed they are supposed to be getting and are just passing along the SD feed until it is resolved.


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/17682766
> 
> 
> or its just possible that there is a problem with the feed they are supposed to be getting and are just passing along the SD feed until it is resolved.



yes either that or they are mistakingly taking over the air 68.2 which is univision sd. 68.1 is wfut.


----------



## Berk32

HD Channels we are missing that TWC has the rights to:


truTV-HD

RFD-HD

WGN America-HD

Jewlery TV-HD


----------



## Berk32

TWC NYC


118 HD channels (+1 announced, +5 announced but postponed)


340 Adult HD On Demand

350 PPV-HD

351 PPV-HD-2

411 TEAM HD

445/791 GAME-HD

446 GAME2-HD *** 1/11/10 ***

461 NBATVHD

465 Tennis Channel HD

467 CBS College Sports HD

468 NHL Network HD

471 Big Ten HD On Demand

472 Big Ten Network HD

480 Outdoor Channel HD

481 Versus HD

482 Golf HD

651 HBO HD

652 HBO2 HD

653 HBO Family HD

654 HBO Comedy HD

655 HBO Signature HD

656 HBO Zone HD

657 HBO Latino HD

658 CineMax HD

659 MoreMax HD

660 ActionMAX HD

661 ThrillerMAX HD

662 WMAX HD

663 @MAX HD

664 5StarMAX HD

665 OuterMAX HD

666 Showtime HD

667 Showtime 2 HD

668 ShowCase HD

669 Showtime Extreme HD

674 TMC HD

675 TMCxtra HD

676 Starz HD

677 Starz Edge HD

678 Starz Kids & Family HD

681 Starz Comedy HD

682 Encore HD

684 Chiller HD******** Postponed to a later date

*** Sleuth HD******** Postponed to a later date

685 BBC America HD

686 Crime and Investigation HD

687 Live Well HD (WABC 7.2)

689 Style HD

691 Fuse HD

692 G4 HD

697 History International HD

698 Planet Green HD

699 Showcase On Demand HD

700 Movies On Demand HD

701 NY1 HD

702 WCBS (CBS) HD

703 TNT HD

704 WNBC (NBC) HD

705 WNYW (FOX) HD

706 Nickelodeon HD******** Postponed to a later date

707 WABC (ABC) HD

708 TBS HD

709 WWOR (My Network TV) HD

710 FX HD

711 WPIX (The CW) HD

713 WNET (PBS) HD

714 MSNBC HD

715 CNBC HD

716 USA HD

717 Syfy HD

718 Bravo HD

720 Palladia HD

723 Investigation Discovery HD

724 E! HD

726 SNY HD

727 MSG HD

728 ESPN HD

729 ESPN2 HD

731 WPXN (iON) HD

733 QVC HD

734 Universal HD

736 Spike HD******** Postponed to a later date

738 ABC Family HD

739 HSN HD

740 History Channel HD

741 WXTV (Univision) HD

743 Fox Business News HD

744 Fox News HD

746 A&E HD

747 WNJU (Telemundo) HD

748 MSG+ HD

749 Disney HD

750 Food Network HD

752 The Learning Channel HD

753 YES HD

754 AMC HD

758 Headline News HD

759 WE HD

760 Disney XD HD

761 Cartoon Network HD

762 Lifetime HD********Postponed (again) to a later date

763 Biography HD

764 HGTV HD

765 National Geographic HD

766 Discovery HD

767 HD Theater

768 WFUT (Telefutura) HD

772 Weather Channel HD

774 Speed HD

775 Science Channel HD

778 CNN HD

780 Lifetime Movie Network HD

781 IFC HD

782 TCM HD

783 MLB Network HD

784 Hallmark Movie Channel HD

786 Animal Planet HD

787 MavTV HD

788 Travel Channel HD

790 TV One HD

792 ESPNews HD

793 ESPNU HD

794 Smithsonian HD On Demand

795 Smithsonian HD

796 MGM HD


----------



## robbie06

I am not receiving the HD channels that premiered this week with a Tivo HD. Is anyone with a Tivo receiving any of these channels?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robbie06* /forum/post/17687304
> 
> 
> I am not receiving the HD channels that premiered this week with a Tivo HD. Is anyone with a Tivo receiving any of these channels?



have you tried rescanning?


It's especially odd that you aren't seeing the 2 Spanish channels - as they should be available to everyone in the clear.


----------



## lorus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robbie06* /forum/post/17687304
> 
> 
> I am not receiving the HD channels that premiered this week with a Tivo HD. Is anyone with a Tivo receiving any of these channels?



Same here. Have you tried calling tech support?


----------



## lorus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/17687320
> 
> 
> have you tried rescanning?
> 
> 
> It's especially odd that you aren't seeing the 2 Spanish channels - as they should be available to everyone in the clear.



Did not help.


I guess it's a question for the experts, but what should be the normal procedure for getting the new channels unto the cable cards?


----------



## AndyHDTV

Berk32 do you happen to have the new spreadsheet with the new channels added to share?

Curious as to where TWC put them.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/17688096
> 
> 
> Berk32 do you happen to have the new spreadsheet with the new channels added to share?
> 
> Curious as to where TWC put them.



i'll post it tonight - but i think the 2 spanish channels are on the ch 79 frequency in northern manhattan, (and it might be ch 100 for southern manhattan) - and History International was put in the same freq with the recently added nbatvhd


----------



## robbie06




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/17687320
> 
> 
> have you tried rescanning?
> 
> 
> It's especially odd that you aren't seeing the 2 Spanish channels - as they should be available to everyone in the clear.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lorus* /forum/post/17688036
> 
> 
> Same here. Have you tried calling tech support?



I called Customer Support and they couldn't do anything over the phone. They will be sending a technician this coming saturday. New channels are supposed to just appear on the Tivo, since it's able to detech channel line-up changes.


A channel re-scan is not possible with the cablecard installed.


----------



## rit56

Download/Software upgrade today. Between 4 and 4:30 they did a download. The Power On Channel is fixed. Anyone find anything else? Lower East Side..


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rit56* /forum/post/17689497
> 
> 
> Download/Software upgrade today. Between 4 and 4:30 they did a download. The Power On Channel is fixed. Anyone find anything else? Lower East Side..



what box?


----------



## rit56




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/17689556
> 
> 
> what box?



I am currently using the SA 8300 HDC


Doesn't it affect everyone regardless of box?


----------



## lorus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robbie06* /forum/post/17688655
> 
> 
> I called Customer Support and they couldn't do anything over the phone. They will be sending a technician this coming saturday. New channels are supposed to just appear on the Tivo, since it's able to detech channel line-up changes.
> 
> 
> A channel re-scan is not possible with the cablecard installed.



Please keep the thread posted on the results of the visit. Are they charging for the visit?


This is "great." So every time they add new channels the tech will have to come over and turn the channels on?


Best Buy has a special now on TiVo - $150 with HDTV purchase. TWC is about to get more customers. Are there enough techs?


----------



## robbie06




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lorus* /forum/post/17689977
> 
> 
> Please keep the thread posted on the results of the visit. Are they charging for the visit?
> 
> 
> This is "great." So every time they add new channels the tech will have to come over and turn the channels on?
> 
> 
> Best Buy has a special now on TiVo - $150 with HDTV purchase. TWC is about to get more customers. Are there enough techs?



I will keep you posted about what happens. I forgot to ask, but I doubt they will be charging me for a visit. They're coming to fix a problems that surely lies within their cablecard. New channels are supposed to just appear automatically on the Tivo. There seems to be some sort of problem on their side. I dont even think this is a problem that needs a visit. I just ended up speaking with a customer representative that does not know anything about cablecards.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rit56* /forum/post/17689918
> 
> 
> I am currently using the SA 8300 HDC
> 
> 
> Doesn't it affect everyone regardless of box?



Well there are 2 different softwares out there - ODN and MDN.


----------



## Berk32

WXTV 741 is now in HD as it should be


----------



## brigand

Any Top Chef fans here? Had a few audio dropouts tonight- really would've liked to have heard the part where Kevin talked about college. Going to DVR the replay, and hopefully there won't be audio dropouts then. Starting to strongly consider Fios...


Anyone else have these problems tonight? Man South, Samsung 3090.


----------



## Berk32

Northern Manhattan spreadsheet

 

twcHD 12-7-09.zip 88.59765625k . file


----------



## Digiti

Usually TNTHD is very stable for me with my SA8300HD box running MDN Navigator except when watching "The Closer". This program is always plagued with glitches including pixelation in video and audio drop outs. Anyone else in Kew Gardens experiencing this? Thanks.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rit56* /forum/post/17689918
> 
> 
> I am currently using the SA 8300 HDC
> 
> 
> Doesn't it affect everyone regardless of box?



It's more about the software than the box. Yours is ODN. FWIW, there was no such action to MDN... and I mean MDN -21 which is ONLY in Man North.


The question is was it a ODN slipstream update or did they increment the version number.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Speaking of frak-ups, seems like barely a day goes by without a "go to black video" happens on Fox... last night, it was on Glee, around the last quarter of the show.


----------



## andgarden

Re: HDC vs. 3090


IMO, the fast forward was far superior *on the HDC*. I got used to the amount of "jump back" time there was on the HDC, so I could recognize the end of the commercials and still not miss any of the show. The Samsung is different and less predictable. Also, the stretched guide just looks strange. But overall I think the larger HD and much lower noise level make the 3090 superior.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andgarden* /forum/post/17694855
> 
> 
> Re: HDC vs. 3090
> 
> 
> IMO, the fast forward was far superior *on the HDC*. I got used to the amount of "jump back" time there was on the HDC, so I could recognize the end of the commercials and still not miss any of the show. The Samsung is different and less predictable. Also, the stretched guide just looks strange. But overall I think the larger HD and much lower noise level make the 3090 superior.



I agree 100% on all counts, although I have to admit that the fonts in the stretched guide do not really look stretched... its only the network logos that continue to look stretched after a brief period of adjustment.


Nailing the commercial skips in the 3090 is definitely much more difficult and inconsistent than on the 8300HDC... but overall I would never go back. The double sized hard drive, the smoother/faster GUI operation and just being an unobtrusive black component instead of silver monstrosity all overwhelmingly favor the 3090.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/17695047
> 
> 
> I agree 100% on all counts, although I have to admit that the fonts in the stretched guide do not really look stretched... its only the network logos that continue to look stretched after a brief period of adjustment.
> 
> 
> Nailing the commercial skips in the 3090 is definitely much more difficult and inconsistent than on the 8300HDC... but overall I would never go back. The double sized hard drive, the smoother/faster GUI operation and just being an unobtrusive black component instead of silver monstrosity all overwhelmingly favor the 3090.



Are they only giving 320 gig hard drives now? or is it still a crapshoot. I like my HDC but would trade it in for more space


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/17695688
> 
> 
> Are they only giving 320 gig hard drives now? or is it still a crapshoot. I like my HDC but would trade it in for more space



Generally a crapshoot but I think I've seen reports here about some recent availability of 320s @ 23rd St.


My first 3090 (when 3090s first arrived down here in Charlotte) was an OEM 320GB unit. My second one was a 160 which has been -ahem - "field upgraded".


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/17695688
> 
> 
> Are they only giving 320 gig hard drives now? or is it still a crapshoot. I like my HDC but would trade it in for more space



Crap shot getting one, neighbor tried 4 days ago and was told they only had a "few" and they all went right away.


BUT he said there WAS a large stack of them at 23rd street. For under 60 bucks, you can get a 320G Pipeline and the right tool (Torx T10 security/tamper resistant) and swap out the internal yourself.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17695776
> 
> 
> Crap shot getting one, neighbor tried 4 days ago and was told they only had a "few" and they all went right away.
> 
> 
> BUT he said there WAS a large stack of them at 23rd street. For under 60 bucks, you can get a 320G Pipeline and the right tool (Torx T10 security/tamper resistant) and swap out the internal yourself.



I can wait, In a month or 2 they will probably only give that box out, gives me a chance to watch some stuff I have been meaning to get to. Will they let you see if it is a 320 before they snatch your old box away?


----------



## andgarden

Two days ago I was given a 320 box by a tech. I wasn't expecting it, but there it was. . .


----------



## d3193

I apologize in advance if this has been asked already, but I have not been able to find it in the thread


Yesterday I connected a 500Gb esata drive to my 8300HDC box, following the instructions in the SA manual. The box recognized the drive, and formatted it without any problems.

But now I find that recordings are somewhat haphazard. Some shows record without any problems (e.g. _Survivor_ tonight on 702, _So You Think You Can Dance_ last night on 705). But others scheduled to record do not (e.g. _NBC Nightly News_ on 704, _B Walter's Special_ on 707) ) And when I hit the record button for a show in progress, it does not record.


Any advice, comments? I've tried a reboot of the box, but that does not help.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/17696241
> 
> 
> I can wait, In a month or 2 they will probably only give that box out, gives me a chance to watch some stuff I have been meaning to get to. Will they let you see if it is a 320 before they snatch your old box away?



Waiting can have it's issues. Maybe they'll switch over to the 3270 DVR which apparently lacks any PIP function (some don't care, deal-breaker for some).


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17699939
> 
> 
> Waiting can have it's issues. Maybe they'll switch over to the 3270 DVR which apparently lacks any PIP function (some don't care, deal-breaker for some).



I am in the I don't really care crowd, I use it once in a blue moon but can live without it. I am sure someone will say something if the 3270's start appearing. Seems odd to remove that since it has two tuners anyway.


----------



## andgarden

PiP has never worked in a useful way for me. I would be far more interested in a third or fourth tuner.


----------



## coreynyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17692989
> 
> 
> Speaking of frak-ups, seems like barely a day goes by without a "go to black video" happens on Fox... last night, it was on Glee, around the last quarter of the show.



My recording had some sort of glitch at the :47 minute mark and wouldn't go past there, I had to watch the end on Hulu.


----------



## coreynyc

Two things:


1. Does anyone else's 3090 make a high pitched noise (the same one that it makes when you turn the power on) at random times when the box is not on and/or recording? I hear it occasionally in the middle of the night and now during the day since I started working from home...and no, it is definitely not on or recording anything when it makes this noise.


2. Has anyone noticed that for a good number of channels, the boxes have old, outdated network/channel logos (Weather Channel SD & HD, WWOR-SD. WPIX-SD, Food SD), unreadable logos (MSG-HD), or no logo at all (WPIX-HD, WWOR-HD)? These are just a few examples that quickly come to mind and I wonder how hard it is for whatever service they use to get it right.


----------



## ank

Anyone else notice the big price increases?


It started with my promotional pricing of DTValue and Road Runner Standard going away, which jacked their respective prices from 49.99 and 29.99 to (standard rates) 67.50 and 45.95.


Now I got a notice saying it's 72.95 for DTValue starting next month. Moreover there are no promotions for those without Triple Play. I manage to negotiate a small discount, but its still ridiculous.


Anyone have any luck doing better or have any ideas?


----------



## justlou




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ank* /forum/post/17702468
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice the big price increases?
> 
> 
> It started with my promotional pricing of DTValue and Road Runner Standard going away, which jacked their respective prices from 49.99 and 29.99 to (standard rates) 67.50 and 45.95.
> 
> 
> Now I got a notice saying it's 72.95 for DTValue starting next month. Moreover there are no promotions for those without Triple Play. I manage to negotiate a small discount, but its still ridiculous.
> 
> 
> Anyone have any luck doing better or have any ideas?



Oh yeah. I noticed it. What they wanted for cable TV alone with DVR, costs me the same as I'm now paying for FiOS Triple Play with DVR . I actually switched yesterday. The other reason I switched was because my HD picture went downhill in the last few months, and they couldn't fix the macroblocking.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *d3193* /forum/post/17698433
> 
> 
> I apologize in advance if this has been asked already, but I have not been able to find it in the thread
> 
> 
> Yesterday I connected a 500Gb esata drive to my 8300HDC box, following the instructions in the SA manual. The box recognized the drive, and formatted it without any problems.
> 
> But now I find that recordings are somewhat haphazard. Some shows record without any problems (e.g. _Survivor_ tonight on 702, _So You Think You Can Dance_ last night on 705). But others scheduled to record do not (e.g. _NBC Nightly News_ on 704, _B Walter's Special_ on 707) ) And when I hit the record button for a show in progress, it does not record.
> 
> 
> Any advice, comments? I've tried a reboot of the box, but that does not help.




How are you powering your ESATA drive? I have a 160GB external ESATA drive and never had a problem (going on 6 months now I guess) I'm using the SA8300HDC


----------



## d3193




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/17704472
> 
> 
> How are you powering your ESATA drive? I have a 160GB external ESATA drive and never had a problem (going on 6 months now I guess) I'm using the SA8300HDC



Thanks for responding.


The drive (a Fantom Green Drive) came with its own power adaptor, which I plugged into a power strip.

The box/external drive combination is still misbehaving; no NBC Nightly News again tonight.


----------



## DNINE

Curious Has anyone seen a Calendar from TW this year?


----------



## rit56

I have a new Plasma Panny. I was just watching a show I dvr'ed on the SA 8300C. When I shut off the show, erased it actually my screen was a creamy white color. Audio worked, menu from the Panny remote came up, not the TWC channel menu. turned the box off and back on, nothing, turned the tv off and back on, nothing. creamy white screen, with audio. Finally I unplugged the box let it sit for a bit, rebooted and now it works. My question is do you think it is the cable box or my TV? I connect the 2 with a HDMI cable.... thanks for any advice.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/17705529
> 
> 
> Curious Has anyone seen a Calendar from TW this year?



You mean like that corny beefcake calendar they put out last year?


[See enclosures]


A_C


----------



## MikeNY718

I have some time off this week and thinking about swapping my boxes. I have an 8300HDC in the living room and a 3050 in the bedroom.


1. Is it worth swapping them for a 3090 and 3260, respectively?


2. What are the odds of actually getting those models? I know there's no guarantee, but based on the recent luck or lack thereof of AVS members.


3. What about 320 GB??


4. Anybody have any luck at Queens Center? Or would I be better off going to 23rd Street?


I went to Queens Center over the summer looking for a 3090 and came back empty handed.


TIA!


----------



## DNINE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/17708119
> 
> 
> You mean like that corny beefcake calendar they put out last year?
> 
> 
> [See enclosures]
> 
> 
> A_C



Yea thats it, It was free


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rit56* /forum/post/17707765
> 
> 
> I have a new Plasma Panny. I was just watching a show I dvr'ed on the SA 8300C. When I shut off the show, erased it actually my screen was a creamy white color. Audio worked, menu from the Panny remote came up, not the TWC channel menu. turned the box off and back on, nothing, turned the tv off and back on, nothing. creamy white screen, with audio. Finally I unplugged the box let it sit for a bit, rebooted and now it works. My question is do you think it is the cable box or my TV? I connect the 2 with a HDMI cable.... thanks for any advice.



Hard to say. It ALMOST sounds like the "no video but audio works" scenario I see (mostly on 705 Fox, but can occur rarely on other channels). Mine typically is a black screen, but that COULD be a difference between your PDP and my LCD. THIS crap seems to be at TWC's side of things, and most frequently city wide so it's with whatever sends source feeds TO each head end.


----------



## Douglasy

My 3090 DVR yesterday stopped buffering during live viewing (and the normal buffer indicator now stretches out in reverse, i.e. in front of the current time indicator as if it were paused) eliminating all trick play (pause, FF, RW).


It retains this after reboot. Anyone else see this issue?


The box is running Software Version 2.4.9.3...


----------



## brigand

Does CBSHD (702) look terrible for anyone else today (I mean, other than the fact that it's the Bucs and the Jets







)? Pixelation all over the place, audio glitches. Looking forward to getting Fios next week.


Man South, Samsung 3090.


----------



## Digiti




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rit56* /forum/post/17707765
> 
> 
> I have a new Plasma Panny. I was just watching a show I dvr'ed on the SA 8300C. When I shut off the show, erased it actually my screen was a creamy white color. Audio worked, menu from the Panny remote came up, not the TWC channel menu. turned the box off and back on, nothing, turned the tv off and back on, nothing. creamy white screen, with audio. Finally I unplugged the box let it sit for a bit, rebooted and now it works. My question is do you think it is the cable box or my TV? I connect the 2 with a HDMI cable.... thanks for any advice.



I had this same problem a long time ago with my Panny Plasma except it was a red screen with no audio. I can assure you it is not the television. A cold reboot of the SA8300HD box fixed the problem. I assume it must be, in my case, some HDMI/TWC issue. It has not returned.


----------



## adrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brigand* /forum/post/17712089
> 
> 
> Does CBSHD (702) look terrible for anyone else today (I mean, other than the fact that it's the Bucs and the Jets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )? Pixelation all over the place, audio glitches. Looking forward to getting Fios next week.
> 
> 
> Man South, Samsung 3090.



This is an ugly game isn't it. I was watching OTA, but switched over to twc to have a look. It doesn't look "that" terrible, but I'm definitely seeing a better picture via the antenna. Also, Manhattan South, 3090.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brigand* /forum/post/17712089
> 
> 
> Does CBSHD (702) look terrible for anyone else today... Pixelation all over the place, audio glitches. *Looking forward to getting Fios next week.
> *





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adrman* /forum/post/17712269
> 
> 
> This is an ugly game isn't it. I was watching OTA, but switched over to twc to have a look. It doesn't look "that" terrible, but I'm definitely seeing a better picture via the antenna. Also, Manhattan South, 3090.



As a point of reference, it looks great on FIOS.


----------



## Berk32

some possible good news to look out for.


TWC Milwaukee seems to have announced that they will be adding the Viacom HD channels by the end of the year.


----------



## John Mason

May have missed earlier discussion of TWC's Jan.1 rate increases (for Manhattan) that turned up with an e-mail billing notice. They seem significant for everything. Debating whether to drop another premium service. I canceled one block of channels when they dropped HDNet, plus the entire Encore block of channels. Had "All the Best" for years until those drops, then added digital phone service and got a special package along with Road Runner. [After calling, they reminded me I have a fixed rate for about 1.5 more years. Hope Verizon's FIOS arrives at mid-town East and our building before that.] -- John


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *d3193* /forum/post/17704704
> 
> 
> Thanks for responding.
> 
> 
> The drive (a Fantom Green Drive) came with its own power adaptor, which I plugged into a power strip.
> 
> The box/external drive combination is still misbehaving; no NBC Nightly News again tonight.




I wonder if some of the power saving options is causing you grief? Either that or the 500GB capacity is causing you grief. Mine is only 160GB. What ODN version are you using (channel 996, page 6) Mine worked well with 3.1.0_11 and now..3.1.3_2


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/17718493
> 
> 
> May have missed earlier discussion of TWC's Jan.1 rate increases (for Manhattan) that turned up with an e-mail billing notice. They seem significant for everything. Debating whether to drop another premium service. I canceled one block of channels when they dropped HDNet, plus the entire Encore block of channels. Had "All the Best" for years until those drops, then added digital phone service and got a special package along with Road Runner. [After calling, they reminded me I have a fixed rate for about 1.5 more years. Hope Verizon's FIOS arrives at mid-town East and our building before that.] -- John



Good thing I did the price lock thing last fall. I HAD ben worried about the cancellation fee as at that time last fall, I thought FiOS would be available by this past September (information from Verizon). Verizon now refuses to even mention a particular year, so it could be a LONG time.


BUT I have a sneaky feeling the price lock is on the triple play price, so I would expect my bill to be going up no matter what.


Not to mention the disparity in pricing based on where you live IN MANHATTAN. I do not get how the state PCS can allow $$ discrimination based on address.


OTOH, most likely I won't need to worry much about cancellation fees, but for sure next fall I'm going to get a whopping increase no matter what.


----------



## ANGEL 35

Has any one gone down to 23st, and got 2370 Samsung HD box with a bigger HDD like 320 GB ??? Let me know??


----------



## d3193




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/17721667
> 
> 
> I wonder if some of the power saving options is causing you grief? Either that or the 500GB capacity is causing you grief. Mine is only 160GB. What ODN version are you using (channel 996, page 6) Mine worked well with 3.1.0_11 and now..3.1.3_2



Thanks.


I decided that it was worth trying to re-install, and finally fixed it last night, after two attempts (which took a long time; a blank screen for what seemed forever, but I decided to be very patient). Now it seems to be behaving. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## scott_bernstein

Yes I have crossed the border between head-ends -- from living between Bleecker & West 4th Street (west) to 86th St. west. Was wondering if the DVR would continue to work, and sure enough as soon as I hooked up my 8300HD, it connected to the network, updated to the MDN .21 release (in southern Manhattan we were still on the .19 release), and everything was generally A-OK (except for the fact that NY1-HD is blank!).


The tech came out as they do for any change-of-address move-in call and was amazed that I'd already gotten everything working w/o needing him. And he had no idea you could hook up an eSata drive to your DVR. Think he might go out and buy one himself! ;-)


Relatedly, did anyone ever figure out what's different between .19 and .21? I can't seem to notice anything....


----------



## MikeNY718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/17724084
> 
> 
> Has any one gone down to 23st, and got 2370 Samsung HD box with a bigger HDD like 320 GB ??? Let me know??



I went to 23rd Street today to swap my 8300HDC and 3050. I asked if they had 320 GBs in stock, and the guy told me that they had Samsung DVRs in stock but only 160 GB, then he said "Wait, are you in Brooklyn or Queens?". I said I was in Queens, and he said "Wait, let me double check". He went in the back, came out and said they had no Samsung DVRs at all. So, I don't know if they really didn't have any or if they just wouldn't give it to me because I don't live in Manhattan. Though I did get to swap out my buggy and slow 3050 for a sleek new 3260. The 3260 is great, the only box I've ever seen that runs Navigator snappily.


Since I was already out with my 8300HDC, I hopped the R train and went to Queens Center. They told me that have no Samsung DVRs at all, only SA.


They say the third time is the charm, so hopefully next time I will get a Samsung DVR...


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeNY718* /forum/post/17729292
> 
> 
> I went to 23rd Street today to swap my 8300HDC and 3050. I asked if they had 320 GBs in stock, and the guy told me that they had Samsung DVRs in stock but only 160 GB, then he said "Wait, are you in Brooklyn or Queens?". I said I was in Queens, and he said "Wait, let me double check". He went in the back, came out and said they had no Samsung DVRs at all. So, I don't know if they really didn't have any or if they just wouldn't give it to me because I don't live in Manhattan. Though I did get to swap out my buggy and slow 3050 for a sleek new 3260. The 3260 is great, the only box I've ever seen that runs Navigator snappily.
> 
> 
> Since I was already out with my 8300HDC, I hopped the R train and went to Queens Center. They told me that have no Samsung DVRs at all, only SA.
> 
> 
> They say the third time is the charm, so hopefully next time I will get a Samsung DVR...



IM happy for you that you got some thing that you like.







Do you know if they have 3270 at 23st. im looking to get a DVR box.


Ill go and see what they got. I hope they have them. Any one know ???


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/17726500
> 
> 
> Yes I have crossed the border between head-ends -- from living between Bleecker & West 4th Street (west) to 86th St. west. Was wondering if the DVR would continue to work, and sure enough as soon as I hooked up my 8300HD, it connected to the network, updated to the MDN .21 release (in southern Manhattan we were still on the .19 release), and everything was generally A-OK (except for the fact that NY1-HD is blank!).
> 
> 
> The tech came out as they do for any change-of-address move-in call and was amazed that I'd already gotten everything working w/o needing him. And he had no idea you could hook up an eSata drive to your DVR. Think he might go out and buy one himself! ;-)
> 
> 
> Relatedly, did anyone ever figure out what's different between .19 and .21? I can't seem to notice anything....



Oops -- spoke to soon. I noticed last night that there were some odd things going on with my box & guide -- I'm assuming nobody else in N. Manhattan is having these issues: 691 (FUSE-HD) is absent; 720 (Palladia-HD) is gone, but somehow Starz-HD is in its place (but not in its normal spot at 676 or whatever). 727 MSG-HD is missing. 724 is not E-HD, but instead is labeled (and has the guide of) HDNet -- unfortunately when I switch to it, I get the programming for MAV-HD.







Also, NY1-HD (701) just gives a black screen and no sound.


I've called TWC and they have sent signal after signal to no avail. Hoping I'm not going to have to give up my beloved (and FILLED with content) 8300HD! Maybe it's one of those things that will fix itself after a time? My channels were fine when I first hooked it up, but a few hours later they "updated" themselves (I noticed when I brought up the guide, it said "Updating..." and then poof...all messed up).


Just confirming (and I assume that this is the case) that none of the rest of you are having this issue.


Thanks,

Scott


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/17726500
> 
> 
> Yes I have crossed the border between head-ends -- from living between Bleecker & West 4th Street (west) to 86th St. west. Was wondering if the DVR would continue to work, and sure enough as soon as I hooked up my 8300HD, it connected to the network, updated to the MDN .21 release (in southern Manhattan we were still on the .19 release), and everything was generally A-OK (except for the fact that NY1-HD is blank!).
> 
> 
> The tech came out as they do for any change-of-address move-in call and was amazed that I'd already gotten everything working w/o needing him. And he had no idea you could hook up an eSata drive to your DVR. Think he might go out and buy one himself! ;-)
> 
> 
> Relatedly, did anyone ever figure out what's different between .19 and .21? I can't seem to notice anything....



Good question Scott. I KNOW -21 had some issues with series recordings that everyone told me it shouldn't have. There was a slipstreamed update that seemed to fix most of that. BUT, I just encountered a kind of return to the issue that is very subtle and, given TWC's track record, may be more of a result of simply bad program flow.


The issue revolved around getting duplicate scheduled recordings for shows already watched. Was told that I HAD to actually record a series show even if I didn't HAVE to so that their dumb as a rock "conflict resolution" system could work. Which it mostly does. BUT that also means that one is going to be looking at a LOT of exclamation marks on recorded stuff... I've seen something like ONLY 3 or 4 hours of recorded stuff have exclamation marks!


Specifically, one has to watch it like a hawk. Some of the frak-ups are things like you schedule a sporting event so cable shows get "automatically" to the next broadcast. Decided I had enough of that sporting event, so I cancelled it. So with 10 minutes to go, it started recording the last 10 minutes of a series show and deleted the next recording. So I had to cancel and delete that and manually do the next one. Let the next one record, I watched then deleted it. It still kept scheduling repeats!


Anyway, it used to be a big issue, but seems less so now. The only thing I se is to never, ever, under no circumstances, EVER change ANYTHING it wants to so in any way.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/17730878
> 
> 
> Oops -- spoke to soon. I noticed last night that there were some odd things going on with my box & guide -- I'm assuming nobody else in N. Manhattan is having these issues: 691 (FUSE-HD) is absent; 720 (Palladia-HD) is gone, but somehow Starz-HD is in its place (but not in its normal spot at 676 or whatever). 727 MSG-HD is missing. 724 is not E-HD, but instead is labeled (and has the guide of) HDNet -- unfortunately when I switch to it, I get the programming for MAV-HD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, NY1-HD (701) just gives a black screen and no sound.
> 
> 
> I've called TWC and they have sent signal after signal to no avail. Hoping I'm not going to have to give up my beloved (and FILLED with content) 8300HD! Maybe it's one of those things that will fix itself after a time? My channels were fine when I first hooked it up, but a few hours later they "updated" themselves (I noticed when I brought up the guide, it said "Updating..." and then poof...all messed up).
> 
> 
> Just confirming (and I assume that this is the case) that none of the rest of you are having this issue.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Scott



Looks like you are suffering thru the issue of switching zones...


You'r getting some old info cropping up (StarzHD was once on 720, and HDNET was once on 724) - and MAVTV is using the same QAM freq/ch that HDNET used to have.


This probably also shows that NY1HD is on another frequency for southern manhattan (which is possible, since there are still a few analog differences which i believe are being fixed next month).


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/17730085
> 
> 
> IM happy for you that you got some thing that you like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know if they have 3270 at 23st. im looking to get a DVR box.
> 
> 
> Ill go and see what they got. I hope they have them. Any one know ???



Be careful what you wish for, the 3270 apparently does away with PIP. If you don't care, fine, but if you use it, don't wish for a 3270. There is a SLIM chance you may get a 320G 3090. BUT, for under 60 bucks you CAN swap out the 160G in a 3090 with a 320G HDD.


Have not heard of any 3270s being given out except in San Diego. And THEY seem to be waiting on some nasty bugs to get rolled out.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeNY718* /forum/post/17729292
> 
> 
> I went to 23rd Street today to swap my 8300HDC and 3050. I asked if they had 320 GBs in stock, and the guy told me that they had Samsung DVRs in stock but only 160 GB, then he said "Wait, are you in Brooklyn or Queens?". I said I was in Queens, and he said "Wait, let me double check". He went in the back, came out and said they had no Samsung DVRs at all. So, I don't know if they really didn't have any or if they just wouldn't give it to me because I don't live in Manhattan. Though I did get to swap out my buggy and slow 3050 for a sleek new 3260. The 3260 is great, the only box I've ever seen that runs Navigator snappily.
> 
> 
> Since I was already out with my 8300HDC, I hopped the R train and went to Queens Center. They told me that have no Samsung DVRs at all, only SA.
> 
> 
> They say the third time is the charm, so hopefully next time I will get a Samsung DVR...



Wow... last guy I know who was down there said they had stacks and stacks of 3090s. Sure sounds like they are actually restricting it to Manhattan.


Hell, you guys got a lot of HD channels LONG before we got them, so one COULD say pay-back! Even so, one would think we ALL should be outraged if TWC treats it's customers very differently based on where they live.


----------



## MikeNY718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17731059
> 
> 
> Wow... last guy I know who was down there said they had stacks and stacks of 3090s. Sure sounds like they are actually restricting it to Manhattan.
> 
> 
> Hell, you guys got a lot of HD channels LONG before we got them, so one COULD say pay-back! Even so, one would think we ALL should be outraged if TWC treats it's customers very differently based on where they live.



That's the impression that I get, because he seemed so certain they had them until he realized where I lived.


So, I guess it works both ways. Sometimes Manhattan gets the new stuff first, and sometimes the outer boroughs. But you have to wonder, what is their motivation? We're all paying customers. What do they care who gets what box? They're all compatible. It just seems odd, but then again most of what TWC does seems odd.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeNY718* /forum/post/17731168
> 
> 
> That's the impression that I get, because he seemed so certain they had them until he realized where I lived.
> 
> 
> So, I guess it works both ways. Sometimes Manhattan gets the new stuff first, and sometimes the outer boroughs. But you have to wonder, what is their motivation? We're all paying customers. What do they care who gets what box? They're all compatible. It just seems odd, but then again most of what TWC does seems odd.



Oh trust me, this issue of treating customers VERY differently based in address I find HUGELY discriminatory. Take a gander at the new rates... Basic service costs MORE in south Man, than north... Standard service costs MORE in north Man than south. WTF???


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Just looked at the new rates going into effect 1/1/10. Uh, there seems to be a $3/month charge for Craptigator. AND DVR service is going up as well, so DVR users are seriously getting hosed now by TWC. We have been paying 11, now it's going to be 16, essentially a 45% price *INCREASE*.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17731461
> 
> 
> Oh trust me, this issue of treating customers VERY differently based in address I find HUGELY discriminatory. Take a gander at the new rates... Basic service costs MORE in south Man, than north... Standard service costs MORE in north Man than south. WTF???



the difference is very minor - and combined they are equal . (there has always been a difference)


I assume this is the case because there is one more channel that they have to carry on the basic level for southern manhattan that they dont have to for northern. (probably thanks to old contracts from before Time Warner took over all regions)


----------



## Berk32

O - and at least HDDVR+HDXtra is still $15.00... and since that also includes the sports pack.....


----------



## MikeNY718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17731485
> 
> 
> Just looked at the new rates going into effect 1/1/10. Uh, there seems to be a $3/month charge for Craptigator. AND DVR service is going up as well, so DVR users are seriously getting hosed now by TWC. We have been paying 11, now it's going to be 16, essentially a 45% price *INCREASE*.



We've always had a charge of around $3 on our rate card called "Digital Navigator", but it predated the junk UI also known as Navigator by several years. I believe the charge was for customers who didn't subscribe to DTV but wanted a digital box anyway for Music Choice and multichannel premiums. Though since they've eliminated analog standard service that would be pretty much limited to legacy customers without DTV. It was always on our rate sheet but never on my bill.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17731485
> 
> 
> Just looked at the new rates going into effect 1/1/10. Uh, there seems to be a $3/month charge for Craptigator. AND DVR service is going up as well, so DVR users are seriously getting hosed now by TWC. We have been paying 11, now it's going to be 16, essentially a 45% price *INCREASE*.



This just goes to show that you should DO YOUR 2 YEAR LOCKIN NOW if you don't plan on switching to FIOS any time soon! I did mine just last week!


Scott


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/17730991
> 
> 
> Looks like you are suffering thru the issue of switching zones...
> 
> 
> You'r getting some old info cropping up (StarzHD was once on 720, and HDNET was once on 724) - and MAVTV is using the same QAM freq/ch that HDNET used to have.
> 
> 
> This probably also shows that NY1HD is on another frequency for southern manhattan (which is possible, since there are still a few analog differences which i believe are being fixed next month).



Thanks, Berk32. Do you think there's any chance that my box might eventually correct itself by downloading the correct channel mappings, or am I out of luck?


Scott


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/17732991
> 
> 
> Thanks, Berk32. Do you think there's any chance that my box might eventually correct itself by downloading the correct channel mappings, or am I out of luck?
> 
> 
> Scott



It's something that should fix itself.... I'm surprised sending a signal didn't do the trick - i assume you tried doing a full unplug-reboot as well?


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/17733145
> 
> 
> It's something that should fix itself.... I'm surprised sending a signal didn't do the trick - i assume you tried doing a full unplug-reboot as well?



What's truly odd is that everything was working fine on initial install (after .21 update) and after a few hours, I had the guide up and it said "updating..." and BAM! -- 720 turned from Palladia HD to StarzHD right before my eyes!


While I was a bit concerned about the other channels disappearing (and was thinking maybe a contractual thing happened that caused them to have to remove a whole block of HD channels?), the loss of the other channels would ALMOST have been made up for by them hastily re-adding HDNet to placate us! 


Not only did I try the unplug reboot -- I unplugged and left it unplugged for 5+ hours last night and plugged it back in this AM.


Well, fingers crossed that it will correct itself....


Scott


----------



## lee7n

TWC cable bitches and moans we can't add NFL network because it will cost us too much yet they have no problem charging more anyway for nothing. WTF?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/17733271
> 
> 
> TWC cable bitches and moans we can't add NFL network because it will cost us too much yet they have no problem charging more anyway for nothing. WTF?



who says its for nothing?


----------



## godfreyb

I signed up for FIOS which is being installed on Saturday. When I called TWC to find out about cancellation they offered to 'look at my bill'. I told them that they had been screwing me for the last 4 years and I don't care how much they diddled with the bill I was saying goodbye to them and all their works.

Hope I 'm right!


----------



## justlou




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *godfreyb* /forum/post/17734148
> 
> 
> I signed up for FIOS which is being installed on Saturday. When I called TWC to find out about cancellation they offered to 'look at my bill'. I told them that they had been screwing me for the last 4 years and I don't care how much they diddled with the bill I was saying goodbye to them and all their works.
> 
> Hope I 'm right!



After I switched to FiOS last week because of the big rate increase coming, and the poor HD picture I've had for months, they've been trying desperately to get me to come back. It isn't happening.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *godfreyb* /forum/post/17734148
> 
> 
> I signed up for FIOS which is being installed on Saturday....Hope I 'm right!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justlou* /forum/post/17734619
> 
> 
> After I switched to FiOS last week because of the big rate increase coming, and the poor HD picture I've had for months, they've been trying desperately to get me to come back. It isn't happening.



They must know me, because they haven't been asking me to return.










FIOS is great. The picture quality is _hands down_ better than TW. There is never a concern about video or audio anomalies







that occurred constantly with TW.


Their DVR is not as bad as I was led to believe. It is user friendly with a wealth of information available. An example, you can even go into settings and reboot with one click, however rebooting is a rarely used word in the world of FIOS as opposed to a several times a week deal with TW.


And the cherry on the cake is-- I'm getting the same service I had with TW and saving about 50 bucks a month.


----------



## justlou




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/17734756
> 
> 
> FIOS is great. The picture quality is _hands down_ better than TW. There is never a concern about video or audio anomalies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that occurred constantly with TW.
> 
> 
> Their DVR is not as bad as I was led to believe. It is user friendly with a wealth of information available. An example, you can even go into settings and reboot with one click, however rebooting is a rarely used word in the world of FIOS as opposed to a several times a week deal with TW.
> 
> 
> And the cherry on the cake is-- I'm getting the same service I had with TW and saving about 50 bucks a month.



Agree and same here on all 3 points.


----------



## ank

I find the whole idea of the PriceLock Guarantee insulting. Most of the time, when you sign a long-term service agreement like that you get a big payout upfront like $300 off a new phone or a free HD DVR with Dish.


In this case, they've changed the name from Service Agreement to PriceLock Guarantee for marketing purposes.


To tell us that this is some sort of benefit to lock in the rates is ridiculous. They are the ones raising prices in the first place. This would like a health insurance company that offered insurance to protect against them hiring the mob to break your legs.


----------



## andgarden

Ugh. Another day, another list of "unable to record." There were a whole bunch of excellent classics I was expecting to record from TCM, but no luck, and no explanation.


It's not clear what in the world I'm paying for in this DVR service.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/17733404
> 
> 
> who says its for nothing?



Why should they suddenly need to charge more for a DVR I have had for 3 or 4 years?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeNY718* /forum/post/17731975
> 
> 
> We've always had a charge of around $3 on our rate card called "Digital Navigator", but it predated the junk UI also known as Navigator by several years. I believe the charge was for customers who didn't subscribe to DTV but wanted a digital box anyway for Music Choice and multichannel premiums. Though since they've eliminated analog standard service that would be pretty much limited to legacy customers without DTV. It was always on our rate sheet but never on my bill.



Boy I hope you're correct. It looked for all the world as a way to add more charges to the bills of customers who had gotten price locks, which I think may only apply to the triple play price. So the DVR upcharge will get applied and (I thought) this software charge.


I guess we'll know for sure when the bills go out...


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/17732967
> 
> 
> This just goes to show that you should DO YOUR 2 YEAR LOCKIN NOW if you don't plan on switching to FIOS any time soon! I did mine just last week!
> 
> 
> Scott



Already have it. When I did it, I thought I'd be a year long when FiOS was available to me. Their PR guy swore to me they don't really make folks pay the cancellation fee and I would not be subject to it.


Well, I did not get a chance to test this... Verizon had told us it would be available 8/09, but not only did it not come within miles of happening, but they are now 100% mum on when it may happen. As long as they get here by 8/10, I should be OK. BUT for some reason, I am very skeptical... I have yet to hear about many 'hoods that have gotten wired in the past 6 months... I think they are completely stalled on wiring, with no idea when it may start back up.


BTW, welcome to the 'hood!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *godfreyb* /forum/post/17734148
> 
> 
> I signed up for FIOS which is being installed on Saturday. When I called TWC to find out about cancellation they offered to 'look at my bill'. I told them that they had been screwing me for the last 4 years and I don't care how much they diddled with the bill I was saying goodbye to them and all their works.
> 
> Hope I 'm right!



What neighborhood and for how long has it been available?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/17734756
> 
> 
> And the cherry on the cake is-- I'm getting the same service I had with TW and saving about 50 bucks a month.



BUT could that be due to first year incentives? That does sound lie quite a bit though!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ank* /forum/post/17735027
> 
> 
> I find the whole idea of the PriceLock Guarantee insulting. Most of the time, when you sign a long-term service agreement like that you get a big payout upfront like $300 off a new phone or a free HD DVR with Dish.
> 
> 
> In this case, they've changed the name from Service Agreement to PriceLock Guarantee for marketing purposes.
> 
> 
> To tell us that this is some sort of benefit to lock in the rates is ridiculous. They are the ones raising prices in the first place. This would like a health insurance company that offered insurance to protect against them hiring the mob to break your legs.



Not to mention they specifically locked out Manhattan residents to that long after it was offered in the other boroughs. When I did it, I had been hit with 3 price increases in the previous 16 months.


AND I suspect I'll get hit up next month as I expect that "price lock" only applies to the triple play so ancillary charges may ramp up (like DVR service).


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/17737043
> 
> 
> Why should they suddenly need to charge more for a DVR I have had for 3 or 4 years?



They are losing subs and the execs who make such decisions are mostly interested in keeping their big fat bonuses. I'm sure the claim will be "we lost subs, BUT our revenue increased, and we are paying almost nothing for the 2 programmers working on the software compared to all those license fees we paid for Passport."


----------



## coreynyc

What is the price lock deal again? I don't see any info about it on their website anymore.


I moved to Forest Hills last March and my intro rate on the Triple Play will soon be expiring. Unfortunately there's no FIOS here yet and I am not sure if I want to get DirecTV on a 2 year committment when I only have a year & 2 months to go on my lease.


----------



## justlou




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17737695
> 
> 
> BUT could that be due to first year incentives? That does sound lie quite a bit though!



TWC was charging me $94 for Cable alone. All I had was a DVR, 2nd box, and the HD package. No premium channels. With the rate increase next month, the price was going to around $105.


Verizon is charging me $106 +taxes and fees for TV (DVR, 2nd box, HD Extreme), 25/15MB internet, and home phone service. This is with a one year contract, and a 2 year price lock guarantee. The price goes up $15 in year two because I had a $15 off promo for 1 year. I also have the $150 back promo, and premium movie channels free for 3 months.. After taxes and fees, I'm saving over $70 in year 1 and over $50 in year two.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17737695
> 
> 
> BUT could that be due to first year incentives? That does sound like quite a bit though!



Lou beat me to it...











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justlou* /forum/post/17737992
> 
> 
> TWC was charging me $94 for Cable alone. All I had was a DVR, 2nd box, and the HD package. No premium channels. With the rate increase next month, the price was going to around $105.
> 
> 
> Verizon is charging me $106 +taxes and fees for TV (DVR, 2nd box, HD Extreme), 25/15MB internet, and home phone service. This is with a one year contract, and a 2 year price lock guarantee. The price goes up $15 in year two because I had a $15 off promo for 1 year. I also have the $150 back promo, and premium movie channels free for 3 months.. After taxes and fees, I'm saving over $70 in year 1 and over $50 in year two.



In addition to the deal that Lou got, I also received a $50 gift card to BJs (where I signed up) and I also have a $10 or $15 (forgot which) discount for a year due to that HDMI issue, that was resolved. And I got another $50 BJ's card because the rep that signed me up mistakenly told me that there was no installation fee. There is a $49 fee, so this card washed that expense.


----------



## justlou




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/17738158
> 
> 
> 
> In addition to the deal that Lou got, I also received a $50 gift card to BJs (where I signed up) and I also have a $10 or $15 (forgot which) discount for a year due to that HDMI issue, that was resolved. And I got another $50 BJ's card because the rep that signed me up mistakenly told me that there was no installation fee. There is a $49 fee, so this card washed that expense.



FWIW, they installed the internet and phone free last year, and last week installed the TV service free too.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justlou* /forum/post/17738213
> 
> 
> FWIW, they installed the internet and phone free last year, and last week installed the TV service free too.



Makes sense and it also probably explains the reason for BJs giving out the $50 gift card however, if the rep didn't screw up I wouldn't have gotten the 2nd $50 card, which as I said, was a wash.


----------



## justlou

It's funny how after I left TWC last week, now they're calling and sending me offers in the mail to come back. When I called and complained about the macroblocking on my HD channels, and the having to pay so much for cable alone, they seemed to care less. They didn't even seem to care when I told them I would be leaving if they didn't fix my HD picture. They're only answer was "we can send another tech out in a week", when I already had a tech at the house who was unable to diagnose or fix the problem.


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justlou* /forum/post/17738358
> 
> 
> It's funny how after I left TWC last week, now they're calling and sending me offers in the mail to come back. When I called and complained about the macroblocking on my HD channels, and the having to pay so much for cable alone, they seemed to care less. They didn't even seem to care when I told them I would be leaving if they didn't fix my HD picture. They're only answer was "we can send another tech out in a week", when I already had a tech at the house who was unable to diagnose or fix the problem.



What kind of offers are you getting? I'm tempted to cancel for a week just to get the break on my bill if it's significant enough.


FIOS is available in my area but not my bldg yet (arggh). TWC seems to know this and aren't willing to budge in the meantime.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/17738523
> 
> 
> What kind of offers are you getting? I'm tempted to cancel for a week just to get the break on my bill if it's significant enough.
> 
> 
> FIOS is available in my area but not my bldg yet (arggh). TWC seems to know this and aren't willing to budge in the meantime.



I doubt that they







know whether it's available or not in your building. Two years ago, when it was well known that it was only available in certain parts of Queens, not my area, I still used it as leverage. They are clueless.


You have to speak to the TW Retention Department and tell them that you are besieged daily with multiple options, through mailers and phone calls from Direct TV, Dish and FIOS. Demand from them, What are you going to do to keep me as a customer?" You'll get something.










By the way, I'm a firm believer in passing on the contract extension, however, for some folks here, who don't expect FIOS (or other options) to be a reality for some time, it is prudent to lock in.


----------



## scott_bernstein

You Can't Get a 300% Raise, Why Should a TV Network?


You've probably heard the news by now. In a few short days, some of your favorite shows could disappear from your TV.


At Time Warner Cable, we're not happy about this - and we know our customers aren't happy about it either. But we want you to have the facts, and we want you to be prepared.


Even in today's economy, some television networks are demanding massive price increases for their programming - up to 300% more than the current price we pay. And with our agreements with these networks running out at the end of December, some networks have threatened to pull the plug on their sports, entertainment - even family holiday specials - at midnight New Year's Eve.


SOME TV NETWORKS ARE DEMANDING | 300% PRICE INCREASE


We know prices keep going up. We've had to announce a few price increases of our own and we know no one's ever happy about that. But up to 300%? That's going too far!


Please be assured that we will continue negotiating for a fair agreement that protects our customers' pocketbooks. But if the TV networks follow through on their threats - we're ready. You'll find a helpful guide to alternative sources for programming at RollOverOrGetTough.com , so you'll still be able to watch many popular shows even if a television network pulls the plug


Don't let them hold your TV hostage. Go to RollOverOrGetTough.com now and let us know what you think.


Together, we just might make a difference in what America pays for TV.


----------



## justlou




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/17738523
> 
> 
> What kind of offers are you getting? I'm tempted to cancel for a week just to get the break on my bill if it's significant enough.
> 
> 
> FIOS is available in my area but not my bldg yet (arggh). TWC seems to know this and aren't willing to budge in the meantime.



As Larry said, talk to retention if you're really thinking of quitting. Tell them you're thinking of getting Direct TV or something.


They're offering me additional discounts on their $99 Triple Play package, and they quote: "would look into the best deal they could give me for TV alone". I told them that they should have did that when I was a still a customer, and the main reason I left was their HD picture quality.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/17738717
> 
> 
> You Can't Get a 300% Raise, Why Should a TV Network?
> 
> 
> You've probably heard the news by now. In a few short days, some of your favorite shows could disappear from your TV.
> 
> 
> At Time Warner Cable, we're not happy about this - and we know our customers aren't happy about it either. But we want you to have the facts, and we want you to be prepared.
> 
> 
> Even in today's economy, some television networks are demanding massive price increases for their programming - up to 300% more than the current price we pay. And with our agreements with these networks running out at the end of December, some networks have threatened to pull the plug on their sports, entertainment - even family holiday specials - at midnight New Year's Eve.
> 
> 
> SOME TV NETWORKS ARE DEMANDING | 300% PRICE INCREASE
> 
> 
> We know prices keep going up. We've had to announce a few price increases of our own and we know no one's ever happy about that. But up to 300%? That's going too far!
> 
> 
> Please be assured that we will continue negotiating for a fair agreement that protects our customers' pocketbooks. But if the TV networks follow through on their threats - we're ready. You'll find a helpful guide to alternative sources for programming at RollOverOrGetTough.com , so you'll still be able to watch many popular shows even if a television network pulls the plug
> 
> 
> Don't let them hold your TV hostage. Go to RollOverOrGetTough.com now and let us know what you think.
> 
> 
> Together, we just might make a difference in what America pays for TV.




Interesting how these rants never contain any specifics.


A_C


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/17739697
> 
> 
> Interesting how these rants never contain any specifics.
> 
> 
> A_C



Yep, if you click through and read the articles that they link to from the Wall Street Journal (here: http://webreprints.djreprints.com/2330850712690.html ) you'll see that they're specifically talking about News Corp channels (Fox - including the broadcast Fox network, FX, Fox News, etc.), Weather Channel, and Scripps networks (HGTV, Food Network, DIY, GAC, Fine Living).


Of course WSJ is owned by News Corp which owns Fox....


Personally I wouldn't really miss any of the above channels (and according to all of your reports, Fox seems to barely work as it is!). They are threatening to shut down some of these networks at the end of the month if no agreements are made....This is a typical negotiation tactic everytime a contract agreement comes up with Time Warner. Remember when we lost ABC for a few days a while back in the late 90s when TWC and Disney couldn't come to an agreement (TWC wanted Disney to remain a premium channel, and Disney wanted it to be on basic service -- apparently Disney won in the end!).


----------



## lee7n

Inside a Verizon FIOS Super Head End


http://hd.engadget.com/2009/12/17/an...and-video-hub/


----------



## andgarden

I'll tell TWC what, if they agree to drop my bill by 50%, double my internet speed in both directions, and give me a DVR that actually works, I'll be happy to engage in their negotiation kabuki.


In the meantime, if in the alternative they do none of that, and they want to continue charging me for sports channels that I don't watch (undoubtedly their contracts require this), then I will let them fight their own battles with the providers.


----------



## coreynyc

My 3090 had *12 shows* since Monday where "the set top was unable to record this program (5)".
*This is the majority (about 75%) of recordings I had scheduled.*


Any remedies/hints/suggestions before I deal with the CSR drones?


----------



## DNINE

It is disgusting how low TWC will go! WHERE IS THE COMPETITION ?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/17738642
> 
> 
> By the way, I'm a firm believer in passing on the contract extension, however, for some folks here, who don't expect FIOS (or other options) to be a reality for some time, it is prudent to lock in.



That was my thinking... plus at the time I was told I probably wouldn't be required to pay a cancellation fee. Not to mention the whole issue around such fees in general seems to be getting legislative legs. The irony is the cell guys DO have a point that you got a substantial break on the price of the phone. TWC makes ZERO financial commitment to any customer!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justlou* /forum/post/17738721
> 
> 
> As Larry said, talk to retention if you're really thinking of quitting. Tell them you're thinking of getting Direct TV or something.
> 
> 
> They're offering me additional discounts on their $99 Triple Play package, and they quote: "would look into the best deal they could give me for TV alone". I told them that they should have did that when I was a still a customer, and the main reason I left was their HD picture quality.



In previous posts, you mention "cable only." Yet the price you quoted sounded more like the triple play. For me and other friends, it's usually that price they "adjust." Not to mention they also have various bundle deals on premiums... one time I reduced my premium cost by 5 bucks, but got to use one I had not subscribed to prior.


I suspect we'd find a HUGE variation in what each of us pays for that triple play. The rate card is 140/mo. not really sure exactly what the new rate will be.


What I really was trying to say is to always look beyond what it may cost you for the next 3, 6, 9, or 12 months.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/17743017
> 
> 
> My 3090 had *12 shows* since Monday where "the set top was unable to record this program (5)".
> *This is the majority (about 75%) of recordings I had scheduled.*
> 
> 
> Any remedies/hints/suggestions before I deal with the CSR drones?



Wow, I'd be way pissed.


In the past 6 months, I only saw something like that once (as in one show, one time failed to record). 100% there was NO reason why it failed to record... as in there wasn't anything even vaguely in conflict.


I'd swap the box for another one. If you get the same thing, file a complaint with DOITT... you want someone from engineering looking not only at your inside wiring, but leading up to you.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/17743123
> 
> 
> It is disgusting how low TWC will go! WHERE IS THE COMPETITION ?



It's in those hundreds and hundreds of Verizon tricks that have sat idle for the past 6 months while the "expansion" beyond the few original locations seemed completely stalled.


Not to mention that one of the very first areas they claimed to have wired and ready (for example, the easy village) is STILL waiting for it on some blocks.


Or maybe they sent ALL the trucks and tech to Philly... there was some big announcement they were about to cover 500,000 potential customers there.


----------



## DNINE

Any idea why the delay? It is in their best interest to sign as many new accounts as possible, but what do I know?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/17743585
> 
> 
> Any idea why the delay? It is in their best interest to sign as many new accounts as possible, but what do I know?



Let me be clear, this is from my own observation, I'm not exactly reading much about it in the general press.


What I DO know is a few months back there were 5-600 laid of techs. And being told it would be available 8/09 in my hood (in all likelihood I'd get it from a trunk run they'd make down WEA... which SHOULD be a fertile place with large buildings with pretty decent income residents) only to have my source totally dry up. Plus I can't recall anyone getting it outside the few 'hoods Verizon announced when they got the agreement. Add in one of those initial 'hoods was the east village and I have a pal there who still can't get it.


4 months ago they seemed to do a LOT of street work up in Morningside Heights. That made a LOT of sense to me as I know there is a fairly large hub right up there right next to Columbia U. BUT I have yet to hear of anyone up there who has actually been able to sign up.


I very much suspect the announcement they were doing Philly may very have pulled folks from NYC.


Put it all together and it's not hard to see how I reached the speculative conclusion they are stalled!


----------



## DNINE

Hey River I'm on 96 Col/Amst, we should get it the same time when ever that is


----------



## ANGEL 35

Same here on W.70st They did some work on W.72 st. a few momths ago nothing now. Every thing seems to have stopped for now


----------



## justlou




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17743475
> 
> 
> In previous posts, you mention "cable only." Yet the price you quoted sounded more like the triple play. For me and other friends, it's usually that price they "adjust." Not to mention they also have various bundle deals on premiums... one time I reduced my premium cost by 5 bucks, but got to use one I had not subscribed to prior.
> 
> 
> I suspect we'd find a HUGE variation in what each of us pays for that triple play. The rate card is 140/mo. not really sure exactly what the new rate will be.
> 
> 
> What I really was trying to say is to always look beyond what it may cost you for the next 3, 6, 9, or 12 months.



I had cable only (DVR, 2nd box, etc) and was paying $94. They offered me Triple Play for $99, not including the DVR , the extra box, or any extra channels. They were willing to take $5 a month off the $99 price for 1 year. My Triple Play price including the boxes, channels, etc with Verizon is guaranteed until 2012. $106 +taxes year one, $121 year two.


----------



## coreynyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17743517
> 
> 
> Wow, I'd be way pissed.
> 
> 
> In the past 6 months, I only saw something like that once (as in one show, one time failed to record). 100% there was NO reason why it failed to record... as in there wasn't anything even vaguely in conflict.
> 
> 
> I'd swap the box for another one. If you get the same thing, file a complaint with DOITT... you want someone from engineering looking not only at your inside wiring, but leading up to you.



I had no conflicts either, I am always looking at the list to see if I need to remedy any conflicts


----------



## jdworkaholic

Hi everyone,


First of all - thanks for all of your past posts - I love this forum and I've been a lurker for years, it's answered 99% of my questions about my cable service










Now, I have a series of questions you may be able to help with:


Where I work we get TWC service (MN South). We have lots of digital boxes, but up until now we've also had a few TVs hooked up directly to cables we split off ourselves, getting analog service - it's worked fine for people who just needed to see NY1 and the locals.


On Wed we started see NY1 going in and out - we'd have a clear signal, then all of a sudden it would drop out to white static, and then gradually come back. This has been happening repeatedly since, it drops out maybe once a minute or so.


My questions:


Does TWC support analog service of any type at all? Are they mandated to carry any analog signals anymore?


Does anyone know if this problem we're seeing with NY1 is temporary (will be fixed) or if TW is not going to be transmitting in on analog anymore?


Does TWC carry NY1 and local channels on clear QAM? Are they mandated to? If so, are these in SD or HD? Does this mean that if I get a digital tuner and plug cable into it (with no TW-provided box), we'll get good signals?


----------



## andgarden




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/17744242
> 
> 
> I had no conflicts either, I am always looking at the list to see if I need to remedy any conflicts



It's almost exactly what happened to me. It happens routinely, and it apparently has nothing to do with conflicts. It's a problem that TWC has to fix in software.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdworkaholic* /forum/post/17745571
> 
> 
> My questions:
> 
> 
> Does TWC support analog service of any type at all? Are they mandated to carry any analog signals anymore?
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if this problem we're seeing with NY1 is temporary (will be fixed) or if TW is not going to be transmitting in on analog anymore?
> 
> 
> Does TWC carry NY1 and local channels on clear QAM? Are they mandated to? If so, are these in SD or HD? Does this mean that if I get a digital tuner and plug cable into it (with no TW-provided box), we'll get good signals?



Yes, they are required to carry to locals in Analog in the clear (this is all they still carry - along with TBS, Food Network, and TV guide for whatever reason)


Off that you are seeing a problem with 1 channel. Shouldn't be an issue like that (unless they are shifting a channel or 2 again - but I don't think anything is scheduled again until early next month)


And yes, clear QAM has the locals in SD and HD (all you need is a TV with a digital tuner) - but I don't think NY1HD is in the clear, just SD (even though it probably should be..... but there is no government mandate for that - just the OTA channels)


----------



## Berk32

So I guess nobody noticed the good news today?



> Quote:
> Manhattan, Brooklyn/Queens and Mount Vernon
> 
> December 18, 2009
> 
> 
> Time Warner Cable’s agreements with programmers and broadcasters to carry their services and stations routinely expire from time to time. We are usually able to obtain renewals or extensions of such agreements, but in order to comply with applicable regulations, we must inform you when an agreement is about to expire. The following agreements are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services/stations in the near future:
> 
> 
> AAJ, Chinese Channel, Chinese Cinema, E!, Encore, Encore Action, Encore Drama, Encore Love, Encore Mystery, Encore WAM!, Encore Westerns, Food Network, Fox Reality, Fox Soccer, Fox Sports Español, Fuel, FX, Great American Country (GAC), Lifetime, Media Korea, NGTV, Polski Radio, RTVi, Speed, STARZ!, Starz Cinema, Starz Comedy, Starz Edge, Starz in Black, Starz Kids and Family, Starz On Demand, Style, Supercanal, The Arabic Channel, The Korean Channel, TruTV, TV Japan, TV Polonia, WNYW, WPIX and WWOR.
> 
> 
> In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned:
> 
> 
> On or about January 27, 2010 we will change Game HD from ch. 445 and 791 to ch. 445 only.
> 
> *In Manhattan, Brooklyn and Queens we will launch MTV HD on ch. 720, Comedy Central HD on ch. 745, BET HD on ch. 737 and Spike TV HD on ch. 736. Here, we will also move Weather Channel from ch. 72 to ch. 93 and NYC TV 93 from ch. 93 to ch. 72 and Palladia HD from ch. 720 to 791.
> 
> 
> In Mount Vernon we will launch MTV HD on ch. 727, Comedy Central HD on ch. 748, BET HD on ch. 725 and Spike TV HD on ch.734. In addition, Palladia HD will move from ch. 727 to 791 and Universal HD will move from 734 to 763.*



I wonder why not Nickelodeon HD, Country Music TV HD, or VH1 HD...


----------



## andgarden

Excellent. Comedy Central pretty much completes the lineup for me.


----------



## godfreyb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17737678
> 
> 
> What neighborhood and for how long has it been available?



I am at 83rd and York and I started and nearly completed negotiations with Verizon about 15 months ago. The new board then dicked around until they finally signed the contract and then the work took about 2 months, but the building was already wired for a second system. FIOS has been available for two weeks in the building.

I will let you know tomorrow how it goes.


----------



## TravKoolBreeze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/17746420
> 
> 
> So I guess nobody noticed the good news today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why not Nickelodeon HD, Country Music TV HD, or VH1 HD...



I guess we should assume that ESPNU HD and Weather Channel HD will move on that date as well.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TravKoolBreeze* /forum/post/17747429
> 
> 
> I guess we should assume that ESPNU HD and Weather Channel HD will move on that date as well.



I would say yes, but I don't think they care much about lining up the channels that aren't in the 1/701-60/760 range


----------



## G1Ravage

I would LOL if we lost 5, 9, and 11. How the hell do you lose a local broadcast station?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/17743796
> 
> 
> Hey River I'm on 96 Col/Amst, we should get it the same time when ever that is



Probably depends on exactly how they run their trunk lines... I'm assuming the "largest" trunks will run nor/sou on avenues, so for me it's most likely WEA.


You (and Berk) are in great shape because you live on a block with a lot of large buildings, so running ea/we on 96th is obvious. Again assuming they run on WEA, I should be in good shape because I'm on a very short block with 4 very large capacity buildings on each corner.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justlou* /forum/post/17744119
> 
> 
> I had cable only (DVR, 2nd box, etc) and was paying $94. They offered me Triple Play for $99, not including the DVR , the extra box, or any extra channels. They were willing to take $5 a month off the $99 price for 1 year. My Triple Play price including the boxes, channels, etc with Verizon is guaranteed until 2012. $106 +taxes year one, $121 year two.



Ah... a year ago I got the triple play 99 price, with the second year going up 10 bucks. A pal downtown got a 89 triple play when he called to drop some premiums. Normally, it's 141!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/17744242
> 
> 
> I had no conflicts either, I am always looking at the list to see if I need to remedy any conflicts



Along those lines, I sat down to really organize my series recordings list. Started at the top with Monday shows, and went day by day. Within a day I had any cable shows with multiple showings listed AFTER one time only broadcast shows. If a world series, football game happened, I'd actually schedule it even though I knew I was watching live. By default, newly added non series seems to take precedence over series... so when it asks you what to delete (assuming you have 2 scheduled already) always choose cable show that has repeats and IT will get moved.


----------



## DNINE

I guess none of the lines are down in this area. I have seen RCN sprayed on the Street a few times but not Verizon.


----------



## DNINE

This is my current Bill the only discount I know of is RR which is supposed to go back up next month, so I'm looking at a 10+/- percent increase after their increase. It's alot of money!


12/06-01/05 Hdxtra Combo Pack

Hdxtra $7.50, DVR Service $7.50

$15.00

12/06-01/05 DTV Value Package

Converter $4.46, Basic Service $9.59, Standard Service $28.22, DTV $7.51, Package Allocation $.01, Remote $.16

$49.95

12/06-01/05 Premium With Pod Service

HBO And Pod $9.33, Cinemax And Pod $9.33, Showtime And Pod $9.33, TMC And Pod $9.33, STARZ & Pod $9.33, Encore $9.30

$55.95

12/06-01/05 Additional DTV Service

Additional DTV $3.49, Remote $.25, Converter $7.10

$10.84

12/06-01/05 Additional DTV Service

Additional DTV $3.49, Remote $.25, Converter $7.10

$10.84

12/06-01/05 Additional DTV Service

Additional DTV $3.49, Remote $.25, Converter $7.10

$10.84

12/06-01/05 Road Runner Online Svc

$29.95

-View Taxes and Fees


11/26 Franchise Fee $8.37

11/26 FCC Regulatory Fee - Cable $.07

11/26 Public Access Fee $.43


----------



## godfreyb

Well I had my FIOS installation done yesterday and its a mixed bag:

1. The installation took 12 hours

2. The internet is much faster - 34507kbps download 7671 kbps upload

3. The television picture is the best I have ever seen - even on my 4 year old Sharp 45 inch LCD. What is the most surprising thing is that the sound is much improved over TWC

4. We now have no television picture as during the installation Verizon discovered a major fault in the outside box during the installation.

5. The technician doing the installation was superb - he wouldn't leave until he got us working - I even sent him home with some dinner. He did offer to reconnect us to TWC if he couldn't get us up. Turns out he is a Verizon employee as opposed to an independent contract which TWC uses - the difference is clear.

6. He did tell us that they would take us offline on Monday when they repaired the fault but it appears that Verizon is doing it today (in the snow) and they have a service restore time of 4 p.m.

7. So far the TV Guide is horrible and I find the whole setup difficult to use. I think it is because it was designed for 4:3 pictures. I can't report on the DVR function because I haven't had a chance to use it.

8. The support line is a pain at first as you have to go through all their automated services, but when you eventually get through to a human being the response is light years away from TWC support. You actually get through to someone who knows what they are doing and has accurate information about what is going on - no slamming down of the phone at my end after getting the usual TWC non-informational reply!


Overall I think FIOS is better because of the much faster internet and amazing picture. When I thought of maybe going back to TWC as the installation process was painful I thought of all the FOX shows that didn't record properly, all the sound hiccups and the slow internet service and the much higher price I was paying and though that I could live with these minor FIOS problems when compared to TWC,


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *godfreyb* /forum/post/17754500
> 
> 
> Well I had my FIOS installation done yesterday
> 
> ...



Congrats on your install. I find, along with the good telephone support, that you can utilize the set top box "help" feature. There is a lot of great information available with easy accesslevel testing etc.


Here are two threads on AVS dealing with FIOS...

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=590208 

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=656287 


Here is a Verizon thread...

http://forums.verizon.com/t5/FiOS-TV...ards/m-p/35807 


Here is another very good thread...
http://www.dslreports.com/forum/vzfiostv 



Enjoy,


----------



## justlou




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *godfreyb* /forum/post/17754500
> 
> 
> 3. The television picture is the best I have ever seen - even on my 4 year old Sharp 45 inch LCD. What is the most surprising thing is that the sound is much improved over TWC



Even with Verizon's faults, I doubt I could ever go back to TWC. My FiOS HD picture is just beautiful on all channels. With TWC, my HD picture ranged from very good on some, to very poor on many others.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justlou* /forum/post/17757720
> 
> 
> Even with Verizon's faults, I doubt I could ever go back to TWC. My FiOS HD picture is just beautiful on all channels. With TWC, my HD picture ranged from very good on some, to very poor on many others.



This is really good to know. I don't think FIOS is in my nabe yet, but hope springs eternal. And when it =does= come, i think i'll take the leap.


----------



## godfreyb

Well the mixed bag with FIOS continues! We got our television back yesterday (technicians were out on Sunday) but after they left the internet went out and only after jumping up and down and getting our ticket raised to red and then contacting the regional FIOS engineer (got his name from the building super) we are back up.

The most impressive thing is the customer service and technical response - they really do seem to care and they explain what they are doing and why - and I have really stressed the system and the wife dumped on the latest technician to arrive. After TWC, it really is amazing. I do believe that any future problems will be resolved if I call - they are available 7x24 they assure me.

So off to 23rd Street with the boxes tomorrow morning!


----------



## daparker_nyc

Anyone having problems watching WWORHD Monday night? Here on the UWS, it not watchable: pixellation, no audio, all kinds of artifacts on screen. The problem is with both of my STBs so it's a feed problem.


----------



## tamanaco

Monday Night Football is on (Critical Game for the Giants), but Channel 709 is unwatchable in the Upper West Side... 88th St & Columbus... Anyone else in the area experiencing this problem?


EDIT: Poster above beat me by a minute... I guess I'm not the only one then...


----------



## coreynyc

Why didn't you just watch it on ESPN?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daparker_nyc* /forum/post/17765648
> 
> 
> Anyone having problems watching WWORHD Monday night? Here on the UWS, it not watchable: pixellation, no audio, all kinds of artifacts on screen. The problem is with both of my STBs so it's a feed problem.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamanaco* /forum/post/17765652
> 
> 
> Monday Night Football is on (Critical Game for the Giants), but Channel 709 is unwatchable in the Upper West Side... 88th St & Columbus... Anyone else in the area experiencing this problem?
> 
> 
> EDIT: Poster above beat me by a minute... I guess I'm not the only one then...


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/17767514
> 
> 
> Why didn't you just watch it on ESPN?



Im on w70st. Every thing woring on 709 no problems


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamanaco* /forum/post/17765652
> 
> 
> Monday Night Football is on (Critical Game for the Giants), but Channel 709 is unwatchable in the Upper West Side... 88th St & Columbus... Anyone else in the area experiencing this problem?
> 
> 
> EDIT: Poster above beat me by a minute... I guess I'm not the only one then...



Can't say, watched it on 728, ESPN. I think 709 simply re-broadcasts it, possibly with some different commercials replacing some from ESPN.


Obviously, no issues from the point of origin. With another guy on the UWS getting it fine, my guess is you two guys may be within a block of each other... it COULD be a certain branch off a major trunk has issues.


You both should check today and call it in if you still see issues.


----------



## the-sloth

Background: After being a long time DirecTV subscriber and we recently bought a new place that does not allow satellite dishes. So I'm a TWC subscriber by virtue of no other options. I refuse to torture myself with their crappy rental boxes, so I have two TiVo HD units with CableCards. I also have a HD receiver (non-DVR) that is property of TWC that I'm using for PIP/secondary video/etc.


I'm not able to view 461 (NBATVHD) on my TiVo HD. Until recently the guide data was incorrect as well. I submitted a guide data issue to TiVo and they have since corrected the guide info, but I still can't view this channel. I can see NBATV (SD) on channel 451, but not on 175.


I've had 3 techs on site and made 5-6 phone calls and no one can explain why this isn't working. I get a different answer each time. I've heard....


1) That channel isn't compatible with CableCard devices

2) That channel is on a sports tier and you can't get that on a TiVo

3) We need to send a tech to your home to resolve the issue (when the tech arrives he admits he can't resolve the problem)

4) It's part of NBA League Pass and you don't subscribe to that (even though the channel works on my TWC rented box)


I've tried having the issue escalated to TWC supervisors and nothing seems to work. They all continue to claim there is nothing wrong and that there is nothing that can be done. I've been trying to get this resolved for a few weeks now and last night I finally got so upset with the supervisor that I filed a complaint with the BBB hoping that might prompt someone with half a brain at TWC to contact me and help resolve the problem.


Can anyone shed some light on this for me? Any tips on what I can do to get this resolved?


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the-sloth* /forum/post/17769510
> 
> 
> ... I filed a complaint with the BBB hoping that might prompt someone with half a brain at TWC to contact me and help resolve the problem...



Use this form too... It gets results...
http://www.nyc.gov/html/doitt/html/c...ice_form.shtml


----------



## the-sloth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/17769639
> 
> 
> Use this form too... It gets results...
> http://www.nyc.gov/html/doitt/html/c...ice_form.shtml



thnx.


----------



## margoba

I, too, have a Tivo HD, and I get channel 461 fine. I'm not a basketball fan, so I've never watched it before testing it just now, but it appears to be a HD channel, currently broadcasting SD commercials. It has NBA HD pillars on each side. Now it's up to a SD broadcast of a Nets - Knicks game. There was a brief NBA.com commercial that appeared to be HD - it was definitely 16:9.


This should at least give you some hope that it is possible to get the channel.


-barry


----------



## the-sloth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/17770935
> 
> 
> I, too, have a Tivo HD, and I get channel 461 fine. I'm not a basketball fan, so I've never watched it before testing it just now, but it appears to be a HD channel, currently broadcasting SD commercials. It has NBA HD pillars on each side. Now it's up to a SD broadcast of a Nets - Knicks game. There was a brief NBA.com commercial that appeared to be HD - it was definitely 16:9.
> 
> 
> This should at least give you some hope that it is possible to get the channel.
> 
> 
> -barry



Thanks Barry. I've spoken to a few other TiVo HD/TWC customers that are also having the problem, but they were both in Brooklyn/Queens... I wonder if it's something specific to Brooklyn & Queens? In any case, it's nice to know that it's at least possible. I just got a call from a resolution team member at TWC that scheduled a Sunday appointment for me with a senior level CableCard tech to come resolve the issue. It was in response to that complaint form with NYC that LL3HD posted above! Impressive.


----------



## margoba

Yep, either TWC is really afraid of DOITT, or (more cynically) it is just incumbent on any bureaucracy to have respect for another bureaucracy. 


-barry


----------



## coreynyc

On their special "Keep Fox On" website, Fox makes some extremely valid points about their dispute with TWC...

http://www.keepfoxon.com/fox/story/view/4 



> Quote:
> Myth: TWC provides its customers broadcast network signals for free as part of their basic cable package, so it's not right for TWC to have to pay for something it gives away.
> 
> 
> Fact: TWC actually charges a significant fee for broadcast networks as part of their Basic Cable package. In fact, on TWC's own pricing guide, Broadcast is broken out as a separate line item. TWC charges its subscribers as much as $36 per month for the 6 broadcast networks. Not one penny of that is being shared with Fox.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Myth: If cable companies like TWC pay fair value for the programming provided by broadcasters and other content providers, it will force them to raise cable fees for consumers.
> 
> 
> Fact: TWC is a successful, profitable business (thanks in part to the money they make off of broadcasters' content). It can surely afford to fairly compensate broadcasters for that content without raising rates. Just how profitable is TWC? TWC's operating profit in 2008 exceeded $6 billion. TWC is on track to finish 2009 with nearly $2 billion in free cash flow - up 20% over the previous year. So far this year, TWC has generated more than $8 billion in subscription revenues from video alone and its programming costs represent only 22% of those revenues. In the past quarter alone, TWC generated monthly service revenues of $69 per month per video subscriber, while its average programming cost per subscriber was $26. That is a profit contribution of more than $43 per video sub per month. Overall, the company achieved an operating profit margin of 36% in its last reported quarter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Myth: The compensation being sought by programmers like FOX is exorbitant and unreasonable.
> 
> 
> Fact: The compensation being sought for the FOX stations is entirely reasonable. Based on the comparable cost of our programming, the Fox stations could charge $4-5 per subscriber per month. TNT gets $1 per subscriber, but spends about 80% less on programming than FOX. And if one looks at the ratings FOX and its stations get relative to cable networks, the value would actually be closer to $10 per subscriber. Moreover, FOX attracts more viewers than the five most expensive cable networks combined (ESPN, TNT, USA, ESPN2 and NFL Net). The bottom line is that the Fox stations feature some of the nation's most-watched programming with shows such as 24, American Idol, House, Glee, and The Simpsons, as well as the most compelling sports on television with the National Football League, Major League Baseball, and NASCAR. The price being asked for as compensation for all this value is extremely reasonable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Myth: Broadcasters like FOX are already receiving fair compensation for their programming.
> 
> 
> Fact: The broadcast television business is suffering because broadcast networks are competing on an uneven playing field with cable networks. Cable networks have two streams of revenue: advertising and fees paid by distributors. Broadcasters like FOX have the single stream of advertising. This has allowed cable networks like ESPN to get a leg up to purchase the rights to content like Monday Night Football and The BCS Championship Series - which means that tens of millions of Americans who can't afford or choose not to subscribe to cable or satellite miss this event programming. The future of free, over-the-air broadcast programming requires broadcasters to compete on a level playing field - which means getting fair value compensation from cable companies like Time Warner Cable.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/17773703
> 
> 
> Yep, either TWC is really afraid of DOITT, or (more cynically) it is just incumbent on any bureaucracy to have respect for another bureaucracy.
> 
> 
> -barry



I suspect it's mostly because it creates a public record, something they are forced to contend with during franchise renewals. The 2-3 occasions when I filed got a response from PR. Those folks did seem to know a hell of a lot more than the typical CSR and put me in touch with those who actually helped.


----------



## imws

Has anyone compared FIOS to TWC directly? I have TWC and my family in NNJ has FIOS. TWC HD stations look a lot better than the same stations on FIOS. Not sure what is going on with FIOS but the HD is subpar IMO at my family's home, only a handful of stations look like TWC HD. CBSHD, DISCHD, DiscHDT look like they should but for the most part the HD on FIOS is lacking detail, fuzzy with visible compression artifacts. Now this was not always the case, back in February FIOS at the same house looked amazing and now it is awful. The internet is still blazing fast 21+Mbps for uploads and downloads. There's no macro blocking our pixelization to speak just very DVD like HD on most of the stations.


----------



## justlou




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *imws* /forum/post/17782200
> 
> 
> Has anyone compared FIOS to TWC directly? I have TWC and my family in NNJ has FIOS. TWC HD stations look a lot better than the same stations on FIOS. Not sure what is going on with FIOS but the HD is subpar IMO at my family's home, only a handful of stations look like TWC HD. CBSHD, DISCHD, DiscHDT look like they should but for the most part the HD on FIOS is lacking detail, fuzzy with visible compression artifacts. Now this was not always the case, back in February FIOS at the same house looked amazing and now it is awful. The internet is still blazing fast 21+Mbps for uploads and downloads. There's no macro blocking our pixelization to speak just very DVD like HD on most of the stations.



I just switched from TWC to FiOS due to TWC's poor HD quality, and there is no comparison in HD quality. (at least for me) Every one of my FiOS HD channles looks amazing. No pixelization of macroblocking on any of them. My last few months at TWC were a nightmare. Many of the HD channels were unwatchable due to heavy macroblocking. Mostly the sports channels. I doubt my HD picture could be any better than it currently is with FiOS.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *imws* /forum/post/17782200
> 
> 
> Has anyone compared FIOS to TWC directly? I have TWC and my family in NNJ has FIOS. TWC HD stations look a lot better than the same stations on FIOS. Not sure what is going on with FIOS but the HD is subpar IMO at my family's home, only a handful of stations look like TWC HD. CBSHD, DISCHD, DiscHDT look like they should but for the most part the HD on FIOS is lacking detail, fuzzy with visible compression artifacts. Now this was not always the case, back in February FIOS at the same house looked amazing and now it is awful. The internet is still blazing fast 21+Mbps for uploads and downloads. There's no macro blocking our pixelization to speak just very DVD like HD on most of the stations.



I'll betcha' dollars for donuts that their set up is wrong.


Have them go into

Menu > settings > video settings > video format > and then ask them what it is set on.










This is taking for granted that they are properly hooked up with HDMI or component cables. FIOS is better than TW hands down.


----------



## imws




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justlou* /forum/post/17782492
> 
> 
> ...No pixelization of macroblocking on any of them...I doubt my HD picture could be any better than it currently is with FiOS.



Watching today I did see pixelization during fast motion scenes but that's the case with TWC as well. It's the apparent lack of details and overall a low resolution picture that is troubling. It's looks more like DVD than HD to be honest. I watched Deck the Halls on FXHD the other night on TWC on my front projector and it was very detailed and clean looking. Last night FXHD showed it again and this time I caught it on FIOS and it looked very soft. I just don't know what to make of it. I'm watching Black Sheep now on HBOCOMW and its the same story. I had watched this recently on TWC and it was a decent HD transfer. Here on FIOS it's just not the same.


----------



## imws




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/17782901
> 
> 
> I'll betcha' dollars for donuts that their set up is wrong.
> 
> 
> Have them go into
> 
> Menu > settings > video settings > video format > and then ask them what it is set on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is taking for granted that they are properly hooked up with HDMI or component cables. FIOS is better than TW hands down.



No that's not it, it's set to 1080i 16:9 and they are using HDMI cables. What's interesting is that back in February it looked way better than my TWC setup and now it doesn't so something changed.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *imws* /forum/post/17782934
> 
> 
> No that's not it, it's set to 1080i 16:9 and they are using HDMI cables. What's interesting is that back in February it looked way better than my TWC setup and now it doesn't so something changed.



I understand, but just ask them, assuming you're not there, to check this again. The reason I mention this is because I have this happening to me every time I turn on my system. It has something to do with me updating either my KURO 151 or my Yamaha RX-Z7. Both are several months old but need the new downloaded firmware or whatever the heck it's called. I'm just too lazy to hook up an Ethernet cable and play with it. The STB constantly reverts back to 480. No big deal. I just flip it back.


----------



## imws




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/17782978
> 
> 
> I understand, but just ask them, assuming you're not there, to check this again. The reason I mention this is because I have this happening to me every time I turn on my system. It has something to do with me updating either my KURO 151 or my Yamaha RX-Z7. Both are several months old but need the new downloaded firmware or whatever the heck it's called. I'm just too lazy to hook up an Ethernet cable and play with it. The STB constantly reverts back to 480. No big deal. I just flip it back.



I'm over there now and I checked it myself and it was fine. It must be something local that is causing this perhaps with the VHO or with this particular install.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *imws* /forum/post/17783118
> 
> 
> I'm over there now and I checked it myself and it was fine. It must be something local that is causing this perhaps with the VHO or with this particular install.



Thanks for checking.









That is strange, must be a local problem. There is a test (but you probably already know this







) that you can also do in the menu to check the signal etc. Good luck.


----------



## justlou




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *imws* /forum/post/17782913
> 
> 
> Watching today I did see pixelization during fast motion scenes but that's the case with TWC as well. It's the apparent lack of details and overall a low resolution picture that is troubling. It's looks more like DVD than HD to be honest. I watched Deck the Halls on FXHD the other night on TWC on my front projector and it was very detailed and clean looking. Last night FXHD showed it again and this time I caught it on FIOS and it looked very soft. I just don't know what to make of it. I'm watching Black Sheep now on HBOCOMW and its the same story. I had watched this recently on TWC and it was a decent HD transfer. Here on FIOS it's just not the same.



I don't know. You say you're comparing it at someone else's house. It could be their HDTV, not the source.


----------



## godfreyb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *imws* /forum/post/17782200
> 
> 
> Has anyone compared FIOS to TWC directly? I have TWC and my family in NNJ has FIOS. TWC HD stations look a lot better than the same stations on FIOS. Not sure what is going on with FIOS but the HD is subpar IMO at my family's home, only a handful of stations look like TWC HD. CBSHD, DISCHD, DiscHDT look like they should but for the most part the HD on FIOS is lacking detail, fuzzy with visible compression artifacts. Now this was not always the case, back in February FIOS at the same house looked amazing and now it is awful. The internet is still blazing fast 21+Mbps for uploads and downloads. There's no macro blocking our pixelization to speak just very DVD like HD on most of the stations.



I had FIOS installed last weekend in Manhattan. Now that the installation problems are over (I cannot fault Verizon for doing everything they could until they succeeded) the picture is startling better when compared to TWC. My four year old Sharp LCD postively sparkles whereas before the definition was not as good and the picture appeared faded. Now it is as if every little pixel is its own starburst! I am even getting more used to the guide. The response from the remote is so rapid that fast forwarding through the ads took me halfway through the next segment.

Internet is 35 Mbps. I am more than satisfied with FIOS.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

*MERRY CHRISTMAS ...and Happy Holidays to all my buds!*


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17785362
> 
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS ...and Happy Holidays to all my buds!*


*+ 1**To you too and peace and joy to all! ..* and of course pristine pq.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17785362
> 
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS ...and Happy Holidays to all my buds!*



+2


----------



## bearman

Merry Christmas Everyone! Anyone in Flushing having issues? Or maybe my 8300HD is dying. My guide has no listing and my local channels are not working. If I have to go get my 8300HD replaced, which one should I be replacing it with from TW?


Thanks for the help.


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *imws* /forum/post/17782200
> 
> 
> Has anyone compared FIOS to TWC directly? I have TWC and my family in NNJ has FIOS. TWC HD stations look a lot better than the same stations on FIOS. Not sure what is going on with FIOS but the HD is subpar IMO at my family's home, only a handful of stations look like TWC HD. CBSHD, DISCHD, DiscHDT look like they should but for the most part the HD on FIOS is lacking detail, fuzzy with visible compression artifacts. Now this was not always the case, back in February FIOS at the same house looked amazing and now it is awful. The internet is still blazing fast 21+Mbps for uploads and downloads. There's no macro blocking our pixelization to speak just very DVD like HD on most of the stations.



Suppose both displays used for the NNJ FIOS/TWC-NYC were reasonably close in capabilities, preferably 1080p, even though final effective resolution isn't anywhere near that at either location.


Did a 1-year-back search in the NYC Verizon thread (for "PQ") and noted more complaints about PQ (image sharpness) than usual--although favorable comments, as in most posts, outnumbered the complaints.


Reads like something's amiss for the NNJ head end (or home system) if detail is lacking and there are motion artifacts, too. Averaging HD channels visually seems a sure test. But, since NNJ FIOS presumably still gets HDNet's Saturday am test pattern, wonder if they're getting less than what NYC TWC used to pipe out before dropping HDNet. Recall you measured ~1335 lines/16:9 with a Sony Ruby FP. This spring, with a new 1080p Panny plasma, I measured ~1440 lines (max horiz. res.) with a HDNet pattern stored on my 8300HD (and a full 1920X1080 with a Blu-ray test disc). A few years back someone on the local Verizon system reported measuring ~1440 with the HDNet pattern. A few AVS posts over the years, from smaller cable systems, mention nearly 1920X1080 resolution from HDNet patterns. -- John


----------



## DNINE

I am seriously thinking of Canceling most of the Premium Movie Channels. I can't tell if it is the lack of interesting/new Content or the Navigator Software Most of the Ch's aren't HD so I don't even bother checking to see what's on ShowtimeNext or StarzCinema. It just seems I'm getting less or the same while they continue to raise the rates.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/17791115
> 
> 
> I am seriously thinking of Canceling most of the Premium Movie Channels. I can't tell if it is the lack of interesting/new Content or the Navigator Software Most of the Ch's aren't HD so I don't even bother checking to see what's on ShowtimeNext or StarzCinema. It just seems I'm getting less or the same while they continue to raise the rates.



Have thought the same thoughts... drop them all and get a Netflix sub. One thing holding me back... original programming. Both HBO & SHO do a lot of what I consider excellent original series.


A big negative for TWC is they seem to refuse to carry any premium channels HD VPOD channel. FiOS does, TWC does not.


As for HD, we do get multiple channels for each one and I have zero issues about HD, can't remember anything that was not. AFAIK, Netflix is still ramping up to speed on BD discs.


----------



## coreynyc

I had to call TWC today because I was having a problem with Road Runner. While my computer was rebooting, the CSR started asking me about the TWC/Fox dispute. I told him that they better get it straightened out and that all I know is that TWC keeps raising rates and it sounds like to me that Fox is actually correct in its claims. He then told me to go visit their propaganda website.


I cannot believe that TWC has the gall to use service calls as an opportunity to brainwash their customers


----------



## DNINE

There definitely is some great shows on HBO and Showtime! Dexter is one of my favorites. No Commercials can't be beat. I just think the Premium Networks should be doing a little better with New content. I would prefer less channels take away the Zones and Ultras. The way things are going any HD Movie will be available for download at some point.


They do have some Nuts to ask about Fox during a serice call!


----------



## pdroth

So I had enough of my constant audio dropouts/pixelation on almost every channel so logged the DoITT complaint. All I can say is WOW!!


I actually have someone from TWC who actually cares and is checking in with me regularly to see how things are going.


Do me a favor ... and do YOURSELF a favor too - log a complaint if you are having this problem also. Their office is not that big and if more people call in from around the city to report this via DoITT then maybe it will finally get escalated properly. For now, they are insisting the problem is in my wiring which I know is BS since the problem started only a few months ago when we were blessed with Navigator.l


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/17799772
> 
> 
> So I had enough of my constant audio dropouts/pixelation on almost every channel so logged the DoITT complaint. All I can say is WOW!!
> 
> 
> I actually have someone from TWC who actually cares and is checking in with me regularly to see how things are going.
> 
> 
> Do me a favor ... and do YOURSELF a favor too - log a complaint if you are having this problem also. Their office is not that big and if more people call in from around the city to report this via DoITT then maybe it will finally get escalated properly. For now, they are insisting the problem is in my wiring which I know is BS since the problem started only a few months ago when we were blessed with Navigator.l



Don't get seduced by all the sunshine and daisies they blow up your hind quarters; they're all too good at that... Stick to the objective facts and tell us when they actually resolve your problem.


A_C


----------



## Douglasy

A tech just came to replace my H3090 (it was having an error that would prevent trick play/rewinding), and they replaced the 160GB with the 320GB, so they are giving them out.


One oddity-- I can no longer record programs on CurrentTV (channel 103). Is this something new that you have seen, or an error? My last box was fine with it.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Douglasy* /forum/post/17807127
> 
> 
> A tech just came to replace my H3090 (it was having an error that would prevent trick play/rewinding), and they replaced the 160GB with the 320GB, so they are giving them out.
> 
> 
> One oddity-- I can no longer record programs on CurrentTV (channel 103). Is this something new that you have seen, or an error? My last box was fine with it.



The guy had a 320G 3090 on his truck? WOW.


Next guy who goes to 23rd street, give us a report as to what they have... please!


----------



## OSUBuckly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17807486
> 
> 
> Next guy who goes to 23rd street, give us a report as to what they have... please!



I plan on going to 23rd St tomorrow to try to change out my 8300HD for a Samsung unit. I'll report back what I find out.


----------



## Douglasy

I actually got my original 3090 box really early on in the distribution from a truck. I'd guess it's good customer service-- put the most modern boxes out to those experiencing enough trouble to complain...


----------



## Berk32

I have a brand new installation happening tomorrow afternoon (moving in the morning).

(getting an overall serivce discount thanks to the condo 







)


Gonna end up with a DVR off the truck.


I'll let ya'll know what I end up with.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/17808806
> 
> 
> I have a brand new installation happening tomorrow afternoon (moving in the morning).
> 
> (getting an overall serivce discount thanks to the condo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> Gonna end up with a DVR off the truck.
> 
> 
> I'll let ya'll know what I end up with.



Cool... leaving Man North?


I once looked into some building wide thing (I'm on my co-op board) but at 39 units, we were way too small for TWC to consider it.


It was about a month ago that my aunt ordered DVR... "off the truck" she got a 8300HD. Didn't someone just mention they got a 320G 3090 "off the truck?"


----------



## coreynyc

*Time Warner Cable Offers Binding Arbitration In Fox Dispute*
http://online.wsj.com/article/BT-CO-...30-705315.html 




> Quote:
> By Nat Worden
> 
> Of DOW JONES NEWSWIRES
> 
> 
> 
> NEW YORK (Dow Jones)--Time Warner Cable Inc. (TWC) said in a letter to Sen. John Kerry on Tuesday that it's willing to submit its dispute with News Corp.'s (NWS, NWSA) Fox Broadcasting over carriage fees to binding arbitration before the Federal Communications Commission in order to prevent any programming disruptions for its customers.
> 
> 
> The proposal came in response to a recent letter from Sen. Kerry to both companies suggesting binding arbitration and other measures to prevent a service disruption for customers in Time Warner Cable markets if the two sides are unable to reach an agreement before their current contract ends at midnight, Jan. 1.
> 
> 
> If the companies can't reach a deal before that deadline, Fox's signal could be pulled from Time Warner Cable's systems, leaving millions of customers around the country without access to popular programming, like National Football League playoff games, college bowl games and new seasons of shows like "American Idol" and "24."
> 
> 
> "We do not want customers waking up on the first day of the New Year wanting to watch football and instead finding that they have to take a trip to the electronics store to purchase a digital receiver in the hope that they receive a clear over the air signal," Kerry said in a letter dated Dec. 22.
> 
> 
> Time Warner Cable, a company that has often expressed objection to government involvement in private business negotiations, said it would submit to binding arbitration and it would enter into an interim agreement with Fox to carry its signal beyond the current contract on terms that could be retroactively applied once negotiations are completed.
> 
> 
> Time Warner Cable Chief Executive Glenn Britt wrote in his letter to the senator that "Time Warner Cable will agree to whatever interim steps are necessary to preserve consumers' uninterrupted access to Fox programming after our current agreement expires."
> 
> 
> Fox spokespeople were unavailable for comment.
> 
> 
> Miller Tabak & Co. analyst David Joyce said Time Warner Cable's offer is an effective negotiating tactic as the two sides seek to curry favor with consumers.
> 
> 
> "This shows that Time Warner Cable is willing to compromise," Joyce said.
> 
> 
> Fox is seeking fees of $1 per subscriber per month in return for its signal, an amount that would set a new precedent for the broadcast industry in its negotiations to receive subscription revenue from pay-TV operators. Time Warner Cable has signaled a willingness to pay something for Fox's signal, but the company has balked at the broadcaster's price.
> 
> 
> With its programming costs rising steadily, Time Warner Cable is already suffering a loss of video subscribers because of the economic downturn and rising competition from telecommunications companies, like Verizon Inc. (VZ) and AT&T Inc. (T), satellite providers and others. A service disruption could leave more customers seeking alternatives.
> 
> 
> For its part, Fox would likely suffer hefty financial losses from advertisers if it pulled its signal from Time Warner Cable, but the company is seeking more subscription revenue for its programming as the broadcast business suffers sharp declines in advertising amid the recession and the rise of digital media.
> 
> 
> As chairman of the Senate Commerce Subcommittee on Communications, Technology and the Internet, Sen. Kerry has a history of involvement in disputes over carriage fees between TV networks and operators.
> 
> 
> "If both parties conclude that the best alternative to a negotiated agreement is to have screens go dark for consumers, then they will have neglected the core interests of millions of households that subscribe to Time Warner Cable in affected markets," Sen. Kerry wrote. "As leaders of major companies that are FCC licensees and are obligated to serve the public interest, I hope and expect that you will resolve this matter consistent with those obligations."


----------



## coreynyc

Here's what I don't understand about this TWC/Fox dispute.


Didn't Fox pay TWC to move FX to channel 10 just a few months ago? They also got Fox Business a prime location right before Fox News at channel 43 about a year ago.


Wouldn't you think that these deals would have come as part of a larger "package deal" and thus avoiding the looming issue?


----------



## Gooddog

Fellow Hudson Valley members I swaped a regular SA box for a HD DVR at the TWC Store in Middletown NY, they gave me a Sammy 3090 320gb.


----------



## OSUBuckly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OSUBuckly* /forum/post/17808130
> 
> 
> I plan on going to 23rd St tomorrow to try to change out my 8300HD for a Samsung unit. I'll report back what I find out.



Got the Samsung SMT-H3090 today from 23rd St. I take it the menus are supposed to be stretched out? Also, how can I tell what the hard drive capacity is?


----------



## Douglasy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17814521
> 
> 
> Cool... leaving Man North?
> 
> It was about a month ago that my aunt ordered DVR... "off the truck" she got a 8300HD. Didn't someone just mention they got a 320G 3090 "off the truck?"



I did. Replacing the 160GB 3090 I had gotten off another truck.


----------



## Douglasy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OSUBuckly* /forum/post/17815870
> 
> 
> Got the Samsung SMT-H3090 today from 23rd St. I take it the menus are supposed to be stretched out? Also, how can I tell what the hard drive capacity is?



Hold the select button on the remote for about 6 or 7 seconds, then push the up arrow and you'll be shown the diagnostics screen. Arrow down to DVR MGNT and press select and it will tell you.


----------



## Berk32

320gb hd











now i have to set up all my season recordings again (but it was worth it)


----------



## OSUBuckly

160 gb here.


That's ok. I never fill it up anyway.


----------



## daniels1994

Unfortunately here in Southern Manhattan, we're mostly stuck with Time Warner. Regarding the FOX/TWC matter, I blame Time Warner. They will increase rates (5 times in the last 2 years) anyway regardless of the outcome. As a consumer, who do we pay our money to? That's right Time Warner. So in the end, if the stations go blank they are at fault. I swear, if FIOS can be installed in our complex and if they could somehow finally get MSG HD, I would switch to FIOS in a nano-second.


----------



## Berk32

If they pull FOX - just hook up a pair of old rabbit ears with a loop... they cost $12 at radio shack .... all of us in NYC should be able to get a great signal. (just remember you need both UHF and VHF to get all of the OTA HD channels - although for FOX you just need UHF, if you really feel the need to go cheaper) - it's probably a good idea to have something like this as a backup anyways.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/17814842
> 
> 
> Here's what I don't understand about this TWC/Fox dispute.
> 
> 
> Didn't Fox pay TWC to move FX to channel 10 just a few months ago? They also got Fox Business a prime location right before Fox News at channel 43 about a year ago.
> 
> 
> Wouldn't you think that these deals would have come as part of a larger "package deal" and thus avoiding the looming issue?



Here's how I puzzle it out (I could be wrong). It's being called a "retransmission agreement" so I think it ONLY means the local station, 05 or 705. I think TWC already pays agreed on fees for their various cable outlets. So theoretically, Fox would only pull 05/705.


EXCEPT if Fox is presenting ALL it's fees as a bundle. Which would mean ALL properties get pulled... for the lack of an agreement of one small piece of that bundle.


We'll see tomorrow!


Last thing I read was TWC was willing to keep carrying whatever until an agreement was signed, but Fox announced IT would pull their stuff.


Too bad the deal isn't happening right before sweeps!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/17816550
> 
> 
> 320gb hd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now i have to set up all my season recordings again (but it was worth it)



Damn... 2 guys got 320G 3090's off the truck, while one guy got a 160G at 23rd street!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/17820569
> 
> 
> If they pull FOX - just hook up a pair of old rabbit ears with a loop... they cost $12 at radio shack .... all of us in NYC should be able to get a great signal. (just remember you need both UHF and VHF to get all of the OTA HD channels - although for FOX you just need UHF, if you really feel the need to go cheaper) - it's probably a good idea to have something like this as a backup anyways.



I dunno, last time I tried OTA I could not get anything even approaching a decent signal. I seem to recall it got worse after 9/11 when they moved to the Empire State...


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17821828
> 
> 
> I dunno, last time I tried OTA I could not get anything even approaching a decent signal. I seem to recall it got worse after 9/11 when they moved to the Empire State...



Um....I would not expect this Rabbit Ears idea to work at all! Did you guys forget that the "DIGITAL TRANSITION" has occurred and analog signals are no longer broadcast over the airwaves! If you don't have a TV with a digital tuner you'll have to go to an electronics store and buy one!!!


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/17821875
> 
> 
> Um....I would not expect this Rabbit Ears idea to work at all! Did you guys forget that the "DIGITAL TRANSITION" has occurred and analog signals are no longer broadcast over the airwaves! If you don't have a TV with a digital tuner you'll have to go to an electronics store and buy one!!!



this is an HD forum... i assume most people here have built in tuners in their TVs at this point...


(I don't, but that's because I have a 5 year old "Monitor" from the time when it was cheaper to get the commercial model with nothing included)


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/17821904
> 
> 
> this is an HD forum... i assume most people here have built in tuners in their TVs at this point...
> 
> 
> (I don't, but that's because I have a 5 year old "Monitor" from the time when it was cheaper to get the commercial model with nothing included)



Same here....I don't have a digital tuner, just an analog on my "monitor style" HDTV.. I actually think that most people here are in the same situation as you & I -- having been early adopters and purchased their sets before the digital tuners became standard.


----------



## adrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17821828
> 
> 
> I dunno, last time I tried OTA I could not get anything even approaching a decent signal. I seem to recall it got worse after 9/11 when they moved to the Empire State...



Funny thing for me and Fox 5 OTA, is if my wife walks around in the kitchen, it causes interference.


----------



## hansangb

Despicable tactics on both sides. Hey I know..maybe the government can create a "cable bailout" package and pay TWC our fees!







Relax...it's a joke. (the gov't part..not the "despicable" part)


----------



## JeffMoney

isnt it true TWC is rasing its prices for the new year?


----------



## rit56

yes they are and this Fox thing if anything else shows why we as consumers should have ala carte. they will pass this cost off to us. we should be allowed cheaper tears with the channels we want. we are being forced to buy a lot of channels we never watch.


----------



## Tresjolie9

Live in a building with an antenna on the top, no trouble receiving Fox, heck sometimes I switch to the antenna feed simply because the picture right over the air is better. I also get Fox on a pair of ancient rabbit ears at my parent's house!


I pay for cable for channels I can't get OTA, if Time Warner Cable were to yank everything broadcast OTA, I'd be okay with it if they reduced my cable bill!



> Quote:
> Um....I would not expect this Rabbit Ears idea to work at all! Did you guys forget that the "DIGITAL TRANSITION" has occurred and analog signals are no longer broadcast over the airwaves! If you don't have a TV with a digital tuner you'll have to go to an electronics store and buy one!!!



Or you can just buy a converter box, too bad the coupons are no longer around!


----------



## gtsgts

Us losing fox looks like it gonna happen. I don't wanna miss my football.


----------



## JeffMoney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gtsgts* /forum/post/17824651
> 
> 
> Us losing fox looks like it gonna happen. I don't wanna miss my football.



guess monday vp bob watson will be getting calls


----------



## gtsgts

This is probably a stupid question. I have a hdtv. To get an ota signal will just an tv antenna work? Or would I need to get a tv antenna, and a converter box?


----------



## nickdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gtsgts* /forum/post/17825308
> 
> 
> This is probably a stupid question. I have a hdtv. To get an ota signal will just an tv antenna work? Or would I need to get a tv antenna, and a converter box?



Does the HDTV have a built in digital tuner? If it's a newer set(after 2006) it should. If you have an antenna try connecting it to the TV and running the channel scan. Once the channel scan is finished, if there are channels that are like "5-1" or "5.1", it has a digital tuner and you should be able to watch OTA digital/HD channels.


You only need a converter box if the TV is an older analog TV or if it is an older HDTV without a built in ATSC tuner.


----------



## gtsgts

I don't have an antenna in the house to try. I wanted to find out if it would work before I bought one. As to whether or not my HDTV has a built in digital tuner I'm not sure. I can't find the tv manual. I think it does. I have a samsung hpr4262.


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

Personally, I couldn't care less about losing Fox. I care more about the channels we'll be gaining soon in HD:


> Quote:
> On or about January 27, 2010 in Manhattan, Brooklyn and Queens we will launch MTV HD on ch. 720, Comedy Central HD on ch. 745, BET HD on ch. 737 and Spike TV HD on ch



I'm wondering when we'll get others like VH1-HD. However, I'm pretty damn impressed with how many HD channels we get. My parents in CT barely get 50 free ones, if that.


----------



## CynKennard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gtsgts* /forum/post/17825483
> 
> 
> I don't have an antenna in the house to try. I wanted to find out if it would work before I bought one. As to whether or not my HDTV has a built in digital tuner I'm not sure. I can't find the tv manual. I think it does. I have a samsung hpr4262.



Go to Samsung's web site. You should be able to get a manual there. Most electronic equipment manufacturers have manuals available on their web site going back several years.


Cynthia


----------



## Douglasy

I've now had this happen on 2 3090 boxes, and I'd love to get some confirmation if it happens with anyone else---


Occasionally if I'm watching a show, it will prevent trick play off the buffer (no rewind/ff/jump/pause) and shows the buffer on the show display going FORWARD in front of the present time indicator. It may be related to hitting record for the show you're watching (the last time it occurred, it was immediately following that).


Rebooting seems to fix for a time. Let me know if any of you see this on this or any other box.


----------



## gtsgts

Look like I don't have to buy anything. I screwed in a coaxial cable to the ant 2 in (air in) on my tv to my multimedia drop amplifier Rf out, and got ota signal like that. I was gonna do an auto channel scan but I have three options. STD, HRC, and IRC. Does anyone know which one TWCNYC use, and which one I should choose? Normally I wouldn't be so crazed about losing a channel, but with football I can't mess around.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/17822436
> 
> 
> isnt it true TWC is rasing its prices for the new year?



Yes, effective 1/1/10. Not to mention I seriously think we're going to see another rate increase in mid-year. Especially in my market as it seems like FiOS is completely frozen and no new areas beyod the initial ones are getting wired for service. Not to mention even IN those4 initial areas, there ARE blocks that also are not wired.


If I can see this, do you think TWC turns a blind eye?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gtsgts* /forum/post/17824651
> 
> 
> Us losing fox looks like it gonna happen. I don't wanna miss my football.



At least for tomorrow, I doubt many would have any interest in the Giants game on Fox...


BUT, as of 11:33 Am EST, it seems most of the Fox properties are live...


----------



## JR_in_NYC

Anyone seeing the pregame show on NBC in HD? Watching 704 and it appears that it's a SD feed, not HD. Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## adrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JR_in_NYC* /forum/post/17827638
> 
> 
> Anyone seeing the pregame show on NBC in HD? Watching 704 and it appears that it's a SD feed, not HD. Anyone else seeing this?



Just checked OTA, it's a SD feed upscaled to 1080i. Have to see what happens with the actual game.


----------



## adrman

That's better.


----------



## Gooddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17827332
> 
> 
> At least for tomorrow, I doubt many would have any interest in the Giants game on Fox...
> 
> 
> BUT, as of 11:33 Am EST, it seems most of the Fox properties are live...



TW ran an announment early this morning (aound 2:30am) that said they reached a agreement with Fox. TW Thanked the people who told them to stand firm on price increases and the deal was in line with TW's budget.


----------



## JR_in_NYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adrman* /forum/post/17827797
> 
> 
> That's better.



Yeah I would have been really annoyed if the game was in SD.


----------



## PaulInParkSlope

First off, apologies if this question/issue has been raised before, but I couldn't find it...


1) I exchanged 2 SA 8300HD boxes at the 5th Ave location in Brooklyn, and I received 2 new SA 8300 HDC DVRs. So the first question is... should I have received a different brand such as the Samsung, or did I need to make a special request?


2) This is my main question... unlike my old 8300HDC, the buffer in the new one only records when the box is on and tuned to that channel, and that channel is selected for viewing. For example, if I am watching CBS, and the second tuner is on ABC, if I "swap" the channels at any point, the second tuner is not buffered and I can't rewind. Likewise if I have the main channel tuned to say ABC, and then I watch a recording...once I stop watching the recording, there is nothing stored in the buffer. On the old box I could watch a recording and then stop it and rewind the channel to where I left off before I started watching the recorded show. Its really pissing me off. Why would they subtract features?


Anyone?


----------



## justlou




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gooddog* /forum/post/17827887
> 
> 
> TW ran an announment early this morning (aound 2:30am) that said they reached a agreement with Fox. TW Thanked the people who told them to stand firm on price increases and the deal was in line with TW's budget.




According to a TWC Twitter post from about an hour ago, they're still in negotiations.


----------



## JeffMoney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17827332
> 
> 
> At least for tomorrow, I doubt many would have any interest in the Giants game on Fox...
> 
> 
> BUT, as of 11:33 Am EST, it seems most of the Fox properties are live...



you know that there are fans that like the Cowboys , who on fox on sunday and also another gm and the nfl and bowl gm playoffs coming up..

TWC is really pissing me off more and more each day , all they do is fight with everyone ex. Nfl network that we never got and HDnet that we lost thanks to then , whats next.. i would love to get direct tv but i cant get it in my building and the other option is RCN which im not crazy about..


----------



## MacAlert

TW and Fox have reached an agreement. Disaster averted....for now at least.


----------



## gtsgts

Do you think there will ever be a day when the monopoly that cable companies have was illegal, and we could 100% choose what provider we want?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gtsgts* /forum/post/17830402
> 
> 
> Do you think there will ever be a day when the monopoly that cable companies have was illegal, and we could 100% choose what provider we want?



Well how would that work?


You want 10 cable companies running their own wires all over the place?


Just look at the $$ problems Verizon is having getting their wiring done....


It's not like you can run one set of wiring and then allow people to choose their provider. The technology doesn't allow that...


This is why the cable companies are exempt from those monopoly rules....


----------



## Douglasy

Berk: Actually, the technology does exist-- it's the internet. If you select your internet pipe, anyone can provide programming across it. Hulu, YouTube, NBC.com, etc....


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Douglasy* /forum/post/17831397
> 
> 
> Berk: Actually, the technology does exist-- it's the internet. If you select your internet pipe, anyone can provide programming across it. Hulu, YouTube, NBC.com, etc....



well that's an entirely different direction - and not what I was talking about...


And you don't want to go in that direction just yet.... or at all.... (forced ad viewing... large cost for good bandwidth... you think hulu stays free? what will premiums like hbo eventually charge for internet viewing?)


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/17829563
> 
> 
> you know that there are fans that like the Cowboys , who on fox on sunday and also another gm and the nfl and bowl gm playoffs coming up..
> 
> TWC is really pissing me off more and more each day , all they do is fight with everyone ex. Nfl network that we never got and HDnet that we lost thanks to then , whats next.. i would love to get direct tv but i cant get it in my building and the other option is RCN which im not crazy about..



Do you have any windows that face generally south and are not close to being blocked by tall buildings (i.e. can you see sky about 33% up from the horizon?). If so, it is POSSIBLE IF you are willing to have the antenna inside your apartment, pressed up against the window. Your building can say nothing about you doing this... it IS actual regulations that give you this right.


AFAIK, RCN has done no wiring at all after 9/11... so they are static on customers since that point in time. My building actually signed a deal with them to have them bring it into my building right before 9/11, and we heard from them it won't happen because they stopped all new wiring. The deal is about to expire and we still don't hear boo from them.


We all thought FiOS was going to be an answer... but it seems they halted all new runs of fiber right after they got their franchise agreement signed. One would THINK they'd start again at some point, but I am very skeptical as they seem more interested in new markets (like Philly) than in actually serving current markets.


I'm actually contemplating a complaint to DOITT... they publicly stated they'd have 60% of Manhattan wired by the end of 09, and I think it';s more like 10%... or the original areas only. Not to mention that even in those areas, many folks can still NOT get it.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/17831687
> 
> 
> well that's an entirely different direction - and not what I was talking about...
> 
> 
> And you don't want to go in that direction just yet.... or at all.... (forced ad viewing... large cost for good bandwidth... you think hulu stays free? what will premiums like hbo eventually charge for internet viewing?)



On the money... not only is it what we'd have to pay for content, but you can bet they'd levy a bandwidth/usage/data transfer charge, like so many dollars per megabyte transferred.


Ponder this... the government funds, builds and maintains roads/streets so the populace can get around, business can happen, etc. Why should they not provide the same infrastructure... i.e. connection to every family. THEN multiple companies CAN provide actual connection service, much like multiple companies provide cars to travel those roads. Yes, it really quite more complex, and most likely will never happen... but I also can easily see this being way better for us, the lowly consumer!


----------



## Berk32

Random QAM update.


They moved all internet forward bandwidth from freq 687 to 321 (seems the new wideband service is using freqs 297 to 315 (4 QAM channels))


----------



## Berk32

And just a reminder for what was announced previously:



> Quote:
> On or about January 6, 2009:
> 
> 
> We will launch Sleuth on ch. 107 and Bollywood on Demand on ch. 570. SiTV will change from ch. 154 and 880 to 880 only. SiTV will exclusively be part of our DTV en Español and El Paquetazo offerings.
> 
> 
> In Mount Vernon we will cease carriage of Hot Shots Advertising on ch. 8.
> 
> 
> Also on that date, for customers with cable ready TV’s directly connected to cable without a cable box (“direct hookups”) we will make the following changes: In Southern Manhattan we will move ShopNBC from 26 to 70 and NYC TV 74 from 70 to 74. In Northern Manhattan we will move ShopNBC from ch. 78 to ch. 70 and NYC TV 74 from 70 to 74.
> 
> 
> On or about January 11, 2009 we will launch GAME 2 HD on ch. 446. Game 2 HD will be part of our MLB and NHL Sports Package offerings



note: shopnbc was already removed from analog service a little while back... so no clue what's going to happen...


----------



## Berk32

Anyone else currently only have guide data through tomorrow night?


----------



## Douglasy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/17831687
> 
> 
> well that's an entirely different direction - and not what I was talking about...
> 
> 
> And you don't want to go in that direction just yet.... or at all.... (forced ad viewing... large cost for good bandwidth... you think hulu stays free? what will premiums like hbo eventually charge for internet viewing?)



Its the future and another way to break the cable monopoly (satellite and Fios services being the others), assuming net neutrality becomes law.


I have forced ad viewing on tv now and pay over $150 for cable each month for the bandwidth and the programming.


The model is more than likely to be an itunesish subscription for services. So I could pay for Entourage, but not have to pay for "Curb" if I didn't watch it. Movies will be offered as a service a la Netflix play now, or on-demand by studios.


People who watch more tv would pay more. Less tv, less. It's really not that bad a model. It will certainly change the economics of media creation to more like the movie model as subscriber fees will be less of a guaranteed revenue source.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Douglasy* /forum/post/17840527
> 
> 
> Its the future and another way to break the cable monopoly (satellite and Fios services being the others), assuming net neutrality becomes law.
> 
> 
> I have forced ad viewing on tv now and pay over $150 for cable each month for the bandwidth and the programming.
> 
> 
> The model is more than likely to be an itunesish subscription for services. So I could pay for Entourage, but not have to pay for "Curb" if I didn't watch it. Movies will be offered as a service a la Netflix play now, or on-demand by studios.
> 
> 
> People who watch more tv would pay more. Less tv, less. It's really not that bad a model. It will certainly change the economics of media creation to more like the movie model as subscriber fees will be less of a guaranteed revenue source.



The model you describe sounds great for the viewer - but would kill the TV industry - which is why it's never going there.


----------



## SRFast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/17840321
> 
> 
> Anyone else currently only have guide data through tomorrow night?



I can display guide data thru 01/10/10.


Regards...JL


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRFast* /forum/post/17840740
> 
> 
> I can display guide data thru 01/10/10.
> 
> 
> Regards...JL



damn... even with a reboot I'm not getting anything beyond monday night...


So... I'm the only northern manhattan person with this problem?


----------



## bigd86

Mee too. No guide beyond tomorrow.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/17840321
> 
> 
> Anyone else currently only have guide data through tomorrow night?



no im getting it to 1,10.10


----------



## Berk32

so its just a northern manhattan problem then...


----------



## rit56




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/17840321
> 
> 
> Anyone else currently only have guide data through tomorrow night?



It's working normally LES.. Through the 10th.


----------



## Berk32

ok guide kicked in


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/17840321
> 
> 
> Anyone else currently only have guide data through tomorrow night?



Ah-yup. I seen this many times, but never had to wait for Mon to see Tues and after... just checked, we got a full load overnight.


----------



## Douglasy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/17840585
> 
> 
> The model you describe sounds great for the viewer - but would kill the TV industry - which is why it's never going there.



Never is a mighty long time, especially when it's what consumers are starting to ask for. Comcast just bought NBC in part out of fear for this coming future where distribution is free and easy.


It actually wouldn't kill TV at all, it would simply make TV more like movies, or like premium cable, where it's not about the # of viewers for ad revenue, it's about the amount of subscribers that can be gleaned from its programming and what they're willing to pay. Given DVD sales of TV shows, that seems to be a huge sum. Ad sales would follow.


Likely we'd see bundled content deals over the internet (similar to channels). Pilots wouldn't change-- it actually would be good for production companies as they could self-distribute pilots and gain popular following to ignite bidding.


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/17840585
> 
> 
> The model you describe sounds great for the viewer - but would kill the TV industry - which is why it's never going there.



Apple is already signing up studios for such a service.


----------



## rbienstock

So when will we get Comedy Central in HD?


----------



## Douglasy

^ LOL. Colbert is mocking us by placing things off to the left and right.


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rbienstock* /forum/post/17850946
> 
> 
> So when will we get Comedy Central in HD?



I already posted this a couple of pages back. It's happening in a couple of weeks.


> Quote:
> On or about January 27, 2010 In Manhattan, Brooklyn and Queens we will launch MTV HD on ch. 720, Comedy Central HD on ch. 745, BET HD on ch. 737 and Spike TV HD on ch. 736.


----------



## jm4duryea

Anyone else experiencing frequent audio drops on 703 and 716 lately?


Brklyn Heights

8300hdc


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rbienstock* /forum/post/17850946
> 
> 
> so when will we get comedy central in hd?



1/27


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jm4duryea* /forum/post/17851025
> 
> 
> Anyone else experiencing frequent audio drops on 703 and 716 lately?
> 
> 
> Brklyn Heights
> 
> 8300hdc



This has been a consistent issue/problem fort a long while now. 12-18 months ago it seemed to happen mostly on a few channels, 703 and 705 being the wprst offenders. For the past year or so, it seems to happen on any and all channels... sometimes not registering for an hour or maybe two, but sometimes being so terrible one has to switch to the SD channel, or run the show withy captions on.


You might want to check signal levels as they hit you TV... not sure anboput how to get into the advanced diagnostics on ODN (where you can check signal level) but for MDN it's hold SEL until the mail icon displays on my DVR, then hit down arrow. It will take several beats for it to show up after the down arrow, be patient.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rbienstock* /forum/post/17850946
> 
> 
> So when will we get Comedy Central in HD?



The neat thing is that last night for the first time ever there was a graphic at the beginning of The Daily Show saying "Presented in HD by xxxxx" (I forget who the sponsor was -- maybe Hewlett Packard?).....3 more weeks for us.


And hoping the latest channel switch will fix my channel headaches from switching regions from Man South to Man North (TWC's only answer has been to offer to switch out my box which I don't want them to do!). 720 (Palladia) is where I get my Starz-HD, so when Palladia moves to a new channel my fingers are crossed that I'll get it again. Of course I may just wind up with Starz-HD on whatever location they're moving Palladia to.


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Douglasy* /forum/post/17850996
> 
> 
> ^ LOL. Colbert is mocking us by placing things off to the left and right.



I have Comedy Central HD on Cablevision. Colbert had some really awesome things on the sides of the screen last night. Too bad you'll never know what they were (unless you Google them.) 





Seriously though, it was just a coffee mug and a box of tissues.


----------



## SRFast

I know this question has been raised before, but I am going to ask it again. Why is there a white pixilated line at the top of some channels? It started on NY1-HD, but it is becoming visible on more channels. The line is most visible when the broadcast has black side borders and is only on the video part, not the borders. A very annoying issue. Any info is appreacited.


TIA...JL


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRFast* /forum/post/17860448
> 
> 
> I know this question has been raised before, but I am going to ask it again. Why is there a white pixilated line at the top of some channels? It started on NY1-HD, but it is becoming visible on more channels. The line is most visible when the broadcast has black side borders and is only on the video part, not the borders. A very annoying issue. Any info is appreacited.
> 
> 
> TIA...JL



That line carries the closed-caption data for the channel. If you are seeing it, that means you have set your TV (typically a flat-panel set) to "Just-scan" or 1:1 zoom mode, which eliminates all overscan.


With digital and HD broadcasts, that line is no longer used to carry CC data. Instead, CC data is carried in a separate data stream alongside the video. However, in the case you mentioned, NY1 HD is showing a local ad, and those local ads have the CC data strip baked into the video stream itself, so that even analog viewers can see the CC.


"Just-scan" is great for blu-ray, videogames and such, but for TV it isn't that great because there are lot of things on the edges of the screen that you are not supposed to see--the CC data bar, misaligned video or digital graphics, etc. Broadcasters rely on a certain amount of overscan to hide these flaws. I recommend adding about 2-3% overscan to all sides of the picture. Most flat-panel TVs have a zoom mode that does this (usually "auto".) Check your TV's manual.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRFast* /forum/post/17860448
> 
> 
> I know this question has been raised before, but I am going to ask it again. Why is there a white pixilated line at the top of some channels? It started on NY1-HD, but it is becoming visible on more channels. The line is most visible when the broadcast has black side borders and is only on the video part, not the borders. A very annoying issue. Any info is appreacited.
> 
> 
> TIA...JL



What's the make and model number of your display?


A_C


----------



## SRFast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/17861168
> 
> 
> What's the make and model number of your display?
> 
> 
> A_C



A_C:

I have a Sony 52XBR9 LCD TV. Anyone who what I need to do to eliminate tthe line on this set?


TIA...JL


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRFast* /forum/post/17863770
> 
> 
> A_C:
> 
> I have a Sony 52XBR9 LCD TV. Anyone who what I need to do to eliminate tthe line on this set?
> 
> 
> TIA...JL



Turn off full pixel, i have an XBR2 I assume it is still called the same thing, just set it to normal. If you watch blu ray's I would suggest turning it on at least when you are watching them.


----------



## pdroth

Anyone who what I need to do to eliminate tthe line on this set?




I just change the channel


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRFast* /forum/post/17863770
> 
> 
> A_C:
> 
> I have a Sony 52XBR9 LCD TV. Anyone who what I need to do to eliminate tthe line on this set?
> 
> 
> TIA...JL





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/17863774
> 
> 
> Turn off full pixel, i have an XBR2 I assume it is still called the same thing, just set it to normal. If you watch blu ray's I would suggest turning it on at least when you are watching them.



(Beat me to it Lee)


I own the same set; indeed, don't use *Full Pixel* for broadcast sources. Use *Normal*.


A_C


----------



## SRFast

Lee & A_C:

No "Full Pixel" setting on the XBR9. What menu did you find this setting on your XBR? If I set the screen wide mode to "H-Stretch", the line goes away, but the picture looks weird. I have it set to "full" and it looks normal.


BTW, I posted a similar response earlier, but it doesn't appear to be in the forum. That's weird also.


Regards...JL


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRFast* /forum/post/17865480
> 
> 
> Lee & A_C:
> 
> No "Full Pixel" setting on the XBR9. What menu did you find this setting on your XBR? If I set the screen wide mode to "H-Stretch", the line goes away, but the picture looks weird. I have it set to "full" and it looks normal.
> 
> 
> BTW, I posted a similar response earlier, but it doesn't appear to be in the forum. That's weird also.
> 
> 
> Regards...JL



Tune to a 1080i channel, then;


Using the remote; HOME / SETTINGS / Picture & Display / Screen


Set Wide Mode to 'Full"


Set Display Area to 'Normal'


A_C


----------



## SRFast

A_C:

Thanks for your help. I had to turn off an auto setting to get the correct menu to display, but it is now set to "normal". I will moniotr the situation, but I am sure the white line issue is now resolved.


Regards....JL


----------



## JeffMoney

Yeshd (channel 753) is out , blank screen


----------



## SRFast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/17866457
> 
> 
> Yeshd (channel 753) is out , blank screen



No problem in NE Queens.


Regards...JL


----------



## JeffMoney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *srfast* /forum/post/17866587
> 
> 
> no problem in ne queens.
> 
> 
> Regards...jl



fixed now


----------



## hansangb

$99 for Wideband!! Is TWC out of their mind? $99 per month for $50Mbps service? I mean come on, really? I would really like to have the $50Mbps upload speed (very useful when VPN'ing from home) but not for $99 a month. Why won't FiOS come to my condo!!!! I would switch out the cablemodem in a heartbeat!!!


----------



## the-sloth

I don't understand it either... It annoys me that I'm paying $46 /mo for RR Std and my upload is a meager 512kbps, that's just lame. An extra $9 gets me up to 768kbps?? Even better.... Another $24 (total of $70 /mo) finally gets me up to 1Mbps? Embarrassing. RR Standard should come w/ 1Mbps upload at the very minimum.


It's 2010, it shouldn't be allowed to be labeled as 'broadband' unless it's at least 1Mbps in both directions.


----------



## the-sloth

Also.. for those interested. The issue that I reported a few weeks ago regarding not being able to get channel 461 (NBATV HD) on my TiVo HD (Bklyn) has been resolved.


After filing a complaint with DoITT, someone called me back within 3hrs, set up a Sunday appointment (at my request) and was very pleasant. A couple of days before the tech arrived the channel magically started working. I would have cancelled the appointment but I wanted him to come and install a CableCard for a second TiVo HD that I had bought while he was there... So when he showed up I asked him what the problem was and he said that the proper authorization codes were not in the list for CableCards. Swell.


Anyhow, thanks for the help.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/17865726
> 
> 
> Tune to a 1080i channel, then;
> 
> 
> Using the remote; HOME / SETTINGS / Picture & Display / Screen
> 
> 
> Set Wide Mode to 'Full"
> 
> 
> Set Display Area to 'Normal'
> 
> 
> A_C



Several years ago I helped my sister set up a XBR HD LCD... and found Sony's "terminology" to be god awful... I see it hasn't changed.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/17866457
> 
> 
> Yeshd (channel 753) is out , blank screen



They are probably trying to save a few bucks so they can be on the road to a 300 million dollar team!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/17868054
> 
> 
> $99 for Wideband!! Is TWC out of their mind? $99 per month for $50Mbps service? I mean come on, really? I would really like to have the $50Mbps upload speed (very useful when VPN'ing from home) but not for $99 a month. Why won't FiOS come to my condo!!!! I would switch out the cablemodem in a heartbeat!!!



Not to mention that I think the up speed for that service is a paltry 1Mb/s. FiOS is 25/15 standard in NYC I think.


BUT, I daresay TWC knows like I do that it's going to be a VERY LONG time before any substantial number of families have a shot at getting FiOS.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the-sloth* /forum/post/17870125
> 
> 
> I don't understand it either... It annoys me that I'm paying $46 /mo for RR Std and my upload is a meager 512kbps, that's just lame. An extra $9 gets me up to 768kbps?? Even better.... Another $24 (total of $70 /mo) finally gets me up to 1Mbps? Embarrassing. RR Standard should come w/ 1Mbps upload at the very minimum.
> 
> 
> It's 2010, it shouldn't be allowed to be labeled as 'broadband' unless it's at least 1Mbps in both directions.



Reminds me of a long departed time when everything IP was brand new (early to mid 90s). The whole asymmetric thing was simply a way for ISPs to charge a lot less for residential service. Business rates were VERY high... so high no home/soho type market COULD evolve, so they decided crippling it was the way to go.


You see, there's no actual reason to go so slow for uploads... it's only a way to not get business folks up in arms. AND it still stays with us today.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17870465
> 
> 
> Several years ago I helped my sister set up a XBR HD LCD... and found Sony's "terminology" to be god awful... I see it hasn't changed.



I have to agree. 'Picture' = Contrast ???


A_C


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17870525
> 
> 
> You see, there's no actual reason to go so slow for uploads... it's only a way to not get business folks up in arms. AND it still stays with us today.



The reason for the slower upload speeds is the extreme disparity in available upstream vs. downstream bandwidth on most cable systems, based on the the traditional sub-split diplexing scheme.


In most systems, the downstream passband is at least 700MHz wide (50-750MHz) and a business decision can be made as to how much of that bandwidth can be allocated to data versus entertainment. The total upstream bandwidth available, however, is physically limited to only a 35MHz wide passband (5-40MHz).


As analog cable service is phased out, you may see systems built/rebuilt with mid-split or high-split diplexing schemes that would allow more upstream bandwidth be dedicated to data services than the current sub-split diplex arrangement.


The alternative to moving towards more balanced diplexing schemes would be to further granularize the coax portions of the plant (more fiber nodes with less homes per node to support with the return bandwidth available for that node). In the FiOS case, this is carried to the extreme, as every home essentially has its own node and gets to use all of the available bandwidth for itself.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/17871086
> 
> 
> The reason for the slower upload speeds is the extreme disparity in available upstream vs. downstream bandwidth on most cable systems, based on the the traditional sub-split diplexing scheme.
> 
> 
> In most systems, the downstream passband is at least 700MHz wide (50-750MHz) and a business decision can be made as to how much of that bandwidth can be allocated to data versus entertainment. The total upstream bandwidth available, however, is physically limited to only a 35MHz wide passband (5-40MHz).
> 
> 
> As analog cable service is phased out, you may see systems built/rebuilt with mid-split or high-split diplexing schemes that would allow more upstream bandwidth be dedicated to data services than the current sub-split diplex arrangement.
> 
> 
> The alternative to moving towards more balanced diplexing schemes would be to further granularize the coax portions of the plant (more fiber nodes with less homes per node to support with the return bandwidth available for that node). In the FiOS case, this is carried to the extreme, as every home essentially has its own node and gets to use all of the available bandwidth for itself.




Ya' know... I understood every word of that.


A_C


----------



## Douglasy

Just FYI: I've just had my 3090 replaced again from the truck (my second 320GB), so they're definitely out there.


I'm also now 3 for 3 on the 3090 bug (3 boxes, happened on each) I've reported related to losing the ability to trick play (combined with the "buffer" display moving ahead of the live marker). However, I've been able to determine that you can "swap" the tuners using the swap button (which on mystro requires the pip window to be open and the channels to be different when the swap button is hit) and regain the ability to trick play on the primary screen (the secondary tuner will still not allow trick play until after reboot).


Edit: Eventually the other tuner had the same bug occur and it required a reboot.


----------



## andgarden

FTTH (or something very close to that) is the future for cable just as it is for phone. Internet upload speeds are one reason why. HD on demand is another.


Killing the analog buys some time, but it will only go so far. Eventually all of the digital cable nets are going to have HD feeds that people will demand.


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andgarden* /forum/post/17877561
> 
> 
> FTTH (or something very close to that) is the future for cable just as it is for phone. Internet upload speeds are one reason why. HD on demand is another.
> 
> 
> Killing the analog buys some time, but it will only go so far. Eventually all of the digital cable nets are going to have HD feeds that people will demand.



Not really. Coaxial cable can keep up with fiber for any practical last-mile application. What will have to change is the topology of the last-mile network. Cable networks use a tree topology--great for one-way, one-size-fits-all cable TV and limited two-way scenarios, not so great when everyone is carrying on two-way, high-bandwidth and individualized communications.


The advantage FTTH networks have over today's coax networks is their star topology which is ideal for the interactive, high-bandwidth stuff we're going to be doing in the future. If the cable guys can find a way to shift to a star topology as much as possible (which they are doing with node splits) then they will be able to keep up just fine, at least for the foreseeable future.


----------



## andgarden

Well, you're not really disagreeing with me, then. If you do enough node splits, you get something very close to FTTH.


----------



## d3193

Am I the only one having problems with the DVR? Mine has completely stopped working - no "pause" or "rewind" of live programs; won't record at all; will not play back what is already on the drive. I have an external hard drive, which has been working fine up until now.


I've tried a reboot of the STB (8300HDC). Any other suggestions?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *d3193* /forum/post/17884261
> 
> 
> Am I the only one having problems with the DVR? Mine has completely stopped working - no "pause" or "rewind" of live programs; won't record at all; will not play back what is already on the drive. I have an external hard drive, which has been working fine up until now.
> 
> 
> I've tried a reboot of the STB (8300HDC). Any other suggestions?



Your DVR/software is well known to NOT work with external drives... AND for every 50 saying it doesn't work, there will be 2 who say it does.


The 2.x series of software for that box (ODN) did work. 3.x seems not to. BUT there probably is code left in there, so it's not TOO surprising it may seem to work for a very few.


Unhook it and see what happens...


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *d3193* /forum/post/17884261
> 
> 
> Am I the only one having problems with the DVR? Mine has completely stopped working - no "pause" or "rewind" of live programs; won't record at all; will not play back what is already on the drive. I have an external hard drive, which has been working fine up until now.
> 
> 
> I've tried a reboot of the STB (8300HDC). Any other suggestions?



I have a Samsung 3090. Im having rebooting problems,when i change channels it reboots.







Its doing a few time a day. Any one know what i can do to fix this ???


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andgarden* /forum/post/17877561
> 
> 
> FTTH (or something very close to that) is the future for cable just as it is for phone. Internet upload speeds are one reason why. HD on demand is another.
> 
> 
> Killing the analog buys some time, but it will only go so far. Eventually all of the digital cable nets are going to have HD feeds that people will demand.



You know what they say...necessity is the mother of all invention. When Ma Bell was faced with digging up Manhattan to install more phone cables, they thought about it and came up with T1 (TDM).


Eventually, the backbone will get crushed so just upgrading the last mile will be a short-term solution. My guess is that new encoding technology will be developed to push more data in the same about of space. Sort of like what companies like Riverbed does with WAN acceleration.


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17833700
> 
> 
> We all thought FiOS was going to be an answer... but it seems they halted all new runs of fiber right after they got their franchise agreement signed. One would THINK they'd start again at some point, but I am very skeptical as they seem more interested in new markets (like Philly) than in actually serving current markets.
> 
> 
> I'm actually contemplating a complaint to DOITT... they publicly stated they'd have 60% of Manhattan wired by the end of 09, and I think it';s more like 10%... or the original areas only. Not to mention that even in those areas, many folks can still NOT get it.




they are actively building in many areas of the city. as long as they are living up to franchise agreements as far as buildout requirements you have no case. just because YOU can't get it does not mean they stopped.


----------



## nyctveng

doesnt seem like these took affect yet



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/17835857
> 
> 
> And just a reminder for what was announced previously:
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> On or about January 6, 2009:
> 
> 
> We will launch Sleuth on ch. 107 and Bollywood on Demand on ch. 570. SiTV will change from ch. 154 and 880 to 880 only. SiTV will exclusively be part of our DTV en Español and El Paquetazo offerings.
> 
> 
> In Mount Vernon we will cease carriage of Hot Shots Advertising on ch. 8.
> 
> 
> Also on that date, for customers with cable ready TV's directly connected to cable without a cable box (direct hookups) we will make the following changes: In Southern Manhattan we will move ShopNBC from 26 to 70 and NYC TV 74 from 70 to 74. In Northern Manhattan we will move ShopNBC from ch. 78 to ch. 70 and NYC TV 74 from 70 to 74.
> 
> 
> On or about January 11, 2009 we will launch GAME 2 HD on ch. 446. Game 2 HD will be part of our MLB and NHL Sports Package offerings
> 
> 
> 
> note: shopnbc was already removed from analog service a little while back... so no clue what's going to happen...


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/17889240
> 
> 
> doesnt seem like these took affect yet



some of it did....


Sleuth returned and Game2HD shows up in the guide - but i didn't see anything change with analog.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/17889126
> 
> 
> they are actively building in many areas of the city. as long as they are living up to franchise agreements as far as buildout requirements you have no case. just because YOU can't get it does not mean they stopped.



Sorry, but I must disagree. Far as I know, their only commitment is to get everyone wired by 2017. I have yet to hear about them going into ANY neighborhood (Manhattan) other than those available the day they got the franchise agreement... and in those very areas, coverage is completely spotty, many folks have still NOT been wired. They claimed they'd have 60% of Manhattan wired by end of 09... more like 10% AFAIK.


Through our "business" contact at Verizon, we were told 08/08 we would be wired. That contact now refuses to say anything.


What I also know is their intent to only wire into areas with the biggest potential for customers. Evidence seems to back that up. East Village was one of the initial areas announced, but all I know of is Sty-Town... all the side streets seem to be not wired. Yes, all those "side" streets are mostly tenements and buildings with very small numbers of potential customers.


Obviously I care mostly about my area... BUT it's also one that would yield a ton more potential customers than the East Village. I'm talking about the corridor from Lincoln Center to Morningside Heights along WEA. Most all buildings along that are large and most can afford triple plays (i.e. we have a very solid middle class, very educated population). Zip, nada, nothing.


4-5 months ago there was a flurry of activity up in Morningside Heights. Made sense to me because I know they have a big switching station right by Columbia. Far as I know, even though streets were opened for Verizon (Empire City Subways is their contractor) there's still no availability.


----------



## d3193




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17886529
> 
> 
> Your DVR/software is well known to NOT work with external drives... AND for every 50 saying it doesn't work, there will be 2 who say it does.
> 
> 
> The 2.x series of software for that box (ODN) did work. 3.x seems not to. BUT there probably is code left in there, so it's not TOO surprising it may seem to work for a very few.
> 
> 
> Unhook it and see what happens...



Thanks for the suggestion. It did work.


Strangely the reboot of the STB (necessary to remove the external drive) was not easy. It kept stopping, and displayed APP on the front panel. Eventually (after about 2hrs!) it rebooted correctly and the internal DVR was working again.


----------



## ILW

Last night, my recording of "The Simpsons" anniversary special stopped in the middle of the program. Luckily, I was watching the show, and started the recording again. Twice more, the recording stopped for no apparent reason and I had to start a new recording.


A few weeks ago, I had another recording on 705 with a gap in the middle of the program. I remember that others have had problems recording shows on 705 - is this still the case?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ILW* /forum/post/17898570
> 
> 
> Last night, my recording of "The Simpsons" anniversary special stopped in the middle of the program. Luckily, I was watching the show, and started the recording again. Twice more, the recording stopped for no apparent reason and I had to start a new recording.
> 
> 
> A few weeks ago, I had another recording on 705 with a gap in the middle of the program. I remember that others have had problems recording shows on 705 - is this still the case?



There's a LONG standing issue with how TWC "handles" FoxHD, 705. Several years ago, it "started" with simple audio drop-outs... the kind that frequently "miss' key bits of dialog. For the past 6 months, what I see is a loss of video (it goes back) while audio continues. This happens from 5 to 30 minutes. I kept advising folks to always watch live so you CAN have the option of switching to the SD channel.


Never had any direct evidence, but always felt one of these video blackout moments may be the cause for recordings to be stopped. Do know that a pal had 2 consecutive football games on Fox he set to record come up with nothing to watch... i.e. it's listed as a recorded show, but at 0 minutes, so nothing CAN play.


Now, according to most reports, TWC just succumbed to Fox' blackmail and opened the $$$gates to them. So for all the audio drop-pouts, all the lost recordings, all the loss of video we NOW get to reward TWC by getting hit with another price increase to cover the blackmail they pay Fox (watch, we JUST got hit with an increase, bet the farm another one will come within 6-8 months)..


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ILW* /forum/post/17898570
> 
> 
> Last night, my recording of "The Simpsons" anniversary special stopped in the middle of the program. Luckily, I was watching the show, and started the recording again. Twice more, the recording stopped for no apparent reason and I had to start a new recording.
> 
> 
> A few weeks ago, I had another recording on 705 with a gap in the middle of the program. I remember that others have had problems recording shows on 705 - is this still the case?



Just making sure - Did this have anything to do with the fact that the shows on FOX started late last night because football went past 8pm? (and the recording stopped at 9:30 as scheduled even though the show was still going)


I watched directly on my TV tuner since my DVR was busy, so I can't confirm the issue you had (and since I knew that I wouldn't be able to record it normally thanks to football going late)


----------



## TravKoolBreeze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/17899003
> 
> 
> Just making sure - Did this have anything to do with the fact that the shows on FOX started late last night because football went past 8pm? (and the recording stopped at 9:30 as scheduled even though the show was still going)
> 
> 
> I watched directly on my TV tuner since my DVR was busy, so I can't confirm the issue you had (and since I knew that I wouldn't be able to record it normally thanks to football going late)



I was going to record but since football went 15 minutes over, there was no point in recording where the DVR would stop on time while the DVR would keep going. Of course I could have set it to do 15 minute delay but I do wish somehow navigator did manual recording.


----------



## margoba

This is kind of OT, but not entirely. Does anybody know of a web site that lists the current (up to the minute) status of network broadcasts regarding football delays?


For example, if you got home from dinner last night (Sunday) at 8:30, Was there any way to find out that Fox was running 15 minutes late?


This would be especially useful in football playoff season.


-barry


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/17900105
> 
> 
> This is kind of OT, but not entirely. Does anybody know of a web site that lists the current (up to the minute) status of network broadcasts regarding football delays?
> 
> 
> For example, if you got home from dinner last night (Sunday) at 8:30, Was there any way to find out that Fox was running 15 minutes late?
> 
> 
> This would be especially useful in football playoff season.
> 
> 
> -barry



its rare and last minute... a whole website devoted to that? that would be a bit crazy.


best you can do is check the main forum weekly football thread.... or just check the score on your phone and you'd know the game wasn't over....


----------



## ILW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/17899003
> 
> 
> Just making sure - Did this have anything to do with the fact that the shows on FOX started late last night because football went past 8pm? (and the recording stopped at 9:30 as scheduled even though the show was still going)
> 
> 
> I watched directly on my TV tuner since my DVR was busy, so I can't confirm the issue you had (and since I knew that I wouldn't be able to record it normally thanks to football going late)



I knew about the possible delay due to the football game and extended my recording to 10pm, which was more than enough time, so that wasn't the problem. I wound up with four separate recordings for the show due to the need for me to restart recording each time it stopped. A previous (this time unattended) recording on 705 about a month ago had a 10-to-15-minute gap in the middle of the program, which was pretty weird. I think that both the recording a months ago and the one last night stopped at commercial breaks, so maybe that's a clue as to what's going on.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ILW* /forum/post/17903511
> 
> 
> I knew about the possible delay due to the football game and extended my recording to 10pm, which was more than enough time, so that wasn't the problem. I wound up with four separate recordings for the show due to the need for me to restart recording each time it stopped. A previous (this time unattended) recording on 705 about a month ago had a 10-to-15-minute gap in the middle of the program, which was pretty weird. I think that both the recording a months ago and the one last night stopped at commercial breaks, so maybe that's a clue as to what's going on.



I just took another look and my box did record 8-8:30 and 8:30 to 8:55 (when i stopped it) - so i didn't have any problems.


Which box do you have?


----------



## ILW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/17903638
> 
> 
> I just took another look and my box did record 8-8:30 and 8:30 to 8:55 (when i stopped it) - so i didn't have any problems.
> 
> 
> Which box do you have?



I have the 8300HDC.


----------



## oprig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ILW* /forum/post/17898570
> 
> 
> Last night, my recording of "The Simpsons" anniversary special stopped in the middle of the program. Luckily, I was watching the show, and started the recording again. Twice more, the recording stopped for no apparent reason and I had to start a new recording.
> 
> 
> A few weeks ago, I had another recording on 705 with a gap in the middle of the program. I remember that others have had problems recording shows on 705 - is this still the case?



I wasn't recording anything on Fox last night, but I was recording SyFi HD at 11pm (BSG) for 2 hours - went to watch the programme a few minutes ago and there were only 7 minutes recorded. Bummer.


On a side note, I saw some guys last week installing some Verizon FIOS cables at corner of CPW & 69th.


On a further side note, I saw someone on 69th got a Tivo HD for Christmas as I saw the box being thrown out in the trash. Wish that person was me!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oprig* /forum/post/17904520
> 
> 
> I wasn't recording anything on Fox last night, but I was recording SyFi HD at 11pm (BSG) for 2 hours - went to watch the programme a few minutes ago and there were only 7 minutes recorded. Bummer.



Hmmm, I recorded it and watched it, all was OK (meaning it only had about 2-3 glitches in 2 hours).


----------



## lee7n

Got an email form TWC to get a preview of their online TV Everywhere service. Hopefully this will go better for them than their cable boxes, I am guessing a lot of you guys will get the preview as well. Should get an email to start trial in a few days.


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/17928591
> 
> 
> Got an email form TWC to get a preview of their online TV Everywhere service. Hopefully this will go better for them than their cable boxes, I am guessing a lot of you guys will get the preview as well. Should get an email to start trial in a few days.



What is it?


----------



## coreynyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC* /forum/post/17929346
> 
> 
> What is it?


 http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2009/...tv-everywhere/


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/17929510
> 
> http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2009/...tv-everywhere/



Got no marketing e-mails (except one pushing PPV on 1/12). The article says 5,000 Comcrap, implying only certain subscribers will test... but noting about TWC.


So, with all the MSOs seemingly on the verge of going with usage charges for IP.... they are pushing services guaranteed to incur such charges. Are we to look forward to a charge for the service on top of charges for using the service?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17930359
> 
> 
> So, with all the MSOs seemingly on the verge of going with usage charges for IP....



I thought they backed off on that


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17930359
> 
> 
> Got no marketing e-mails (except one pushing PPV on 1/12). The article says 5,000 Comcrap, implying only certain subscribers will test... but noting about TWC.
> 
> 
> So, with all the MSOs seemingly on the verge of going with usage charges for IP.... they are pushing services guaranteed to incur such charges. Are we to look forward to a charge for the service on top of charges for using the service?



I got one offering the same thing. Had to take a survey and they said they'll get back in touch if I qualify......


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/17930791
> 
> 
> I got one offering the same thing. Had to take a survey and they said they'll get back in touch if I qualify......



Guess they know how criti8cal I am of them...


Still WV, eh?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/17930562
> 
> 
> I thought they backed off on that



TWc did on a trial... then again, they were doing a 250G cap... which is actually easy to get to without doing ANY torrents!


Do you doubt it won't come to pass?


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17931052
> 
> 
> TWc did on a trial... then again, they were doing a 250G cap... which is actually easy to get to without doing ANY torrents!
> 
> 
> Do you doubt it won't come to pass?



I thought I read that customer reaction was HIGHLY negative in the trials and that they backed off on the idea.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned:
> 
> 
> Please disregard the previously announced change regarding SiTV. SiTV will remain on ch. 154 and 880 in our DTV, DTV en Español and El Paquetazo offerings.
> 
> 
> On or about March 24, 2010 we will no longer carry the following channels: Virtual Video Store: Action on ch. 1003, Virtual Video Store: Comedy on ch. 1004 and Virtual Video Store: Drama on ch. 1006.



Not much there for HD - and it doesn't look like they have much planed for a while. (the Virtual Video Store is failing.... o well)


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/17929510
> 
> http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2009/...tv-everywhere/



ahh ok. thank you. I'd be excited if you could set your DVR through the internet or switch programs between DVR's. THAT would be hot.


----------



## Chris NYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ILW* /forum/post/17898570
> 
> 
> Last night, my recording of "The Simpsons" anniversary special stopped in the middle of the program. Luckily, I was watching the show, and started the recording again. Twice more, the recording stopped for no apparent reason and I had to start a new recording.
> 
> 
> A few weeks ago, I had another recording on 705 with a gap in the middle of the program. I remember that others have had problems recording shows on 705 - is this still the case?



Could be your HDD is crapping out. I lost three. Two on the 8300HD and one on a 3090. It starts with sound cutting out, then stuff stops recording, pause stops working, etc. Terrible boxes or I am just the destroyer of hard drives.


----------



## Sickman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ILW* /forum/post/17898570
> 
> 
> Last night, my recording of "The Simpsons" anniversary special stopped in the middle of the program. Luckily, I was watching the show, and started the recording again. Twice more, the recording stopped for no apparent reason and I had to start a new recording.
> 
> 
> A few weeks ago, I had another recording on 705 with a gap in the middle of the program. I remember that others have had problems recording shows on 705 - is this still the case?



Same thing happened to me.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

For a while I have posted my feeling about the FIOS roll out here being stalled... some expressed disbelief. Yes, it was my conclusion based on things I observed... but the general press seemed not to talk about this issue. Well, now they are:

http://arstechnica.com/telecom/news/...retrenches.ars


----------



## carl2680




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17937376
> 
> 
> For a while I have posted my feeling about the FIOS roll out here being stalled... some expressed disbelief. Yes, it was my conclusion based on things I observed... but the general press seemed not to talk about this issue. Well, now they are:
> 
> http://arstechnica.com/telecom/news/...retrenches.ars



SO Verizon wired the rich areas in NYC first, and the rich folks are not signing up to their service... One thing for sure is that Empire city subway is building conduit for all Columbia university buildings, so I guess the University will be wired with FIOS Soon.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/17938566
> 
> 
> SO Verizon wired the rich areas in NYC first, and the rich folks are not signing up to their service...



It has nothing to do with the rich areas as you suggest. It is solely due to Verizon's infrastructure.


If I may indulge in some metaphors---

They will travel where their road takes them.

They are not going to try and thread a needle in the middle of a haystack.

They dropped their net in the water but they are not pulling in enough fish. Until their nets are full, then they can move on.


Everyone has been downsizing. This has also hurt their progress. Funny thing is, one of the reasons I left TW and went to FIOS was to downsize by getting more bang for my buck. I thought FIOS would strike it rich on my block but as I talk to my neighbors about switching over and saving, they're scared of the whole equipment change. These are folks that have satellites, TW, or OTA. The 50 bucks or so that they'll save is not worth it since in their minds, it will probably be the same price or more eventually, so why bother changing and learning a whole new system.







What can I tell ya.


----------



## rit56




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/17938566
> 
> 
> SO Verizon wired the rich areas in NYC first, and the rich folks are not signing up to their service... One thing for sure is that Empire city subway is building conduit for all Columbia university buildings, so I guess the University will be wired with FIOS Soon.



I think Empire might have the whole city with Verizon. They did the one building on my Street. One. Naturally Verizon lists my block as wired. The foreman for Empire was very nice. I asked him a ton of questions. It was a direct line to the building. He wanted to put in hardware so they could easily do other buildings. Verizon said no, meaning if another building gets service they have to rip up the whole street again. Not to smart or cost affective but we all know by now they never had any intention of servicing more than they had to.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/17938566
> 
> 
> SO Verizon wired the rich areas in NYC first, and the rich folks are not signing up to their service... One thing for sure is that Empire city subway is building conduit for all Columbia university buildings, so I guess the University will be wired with FIOS Soon.



Not at all. Their first big complex was StyTown.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/17938945
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with the rich areas as you suggest. It is solely due to Verizon's infrastructure.
> 
> 
> If I may indulge in some metaphors---
> 
> They will travel where their road takes them.
> 
> They are not going to try and thread a needle in the middle of a haystack.
> 
> They dropped their net in the water but they are not pulling in enough fish. Until their nets are full, then they can move on.
> 
> 
> Everyone has been downsizing. This has also hurt their progress. Funny thing is, one of the reasons I left TW and went to FIOS was to downsize by getting more bang for my buck. I thought FIOS would strike it rich on my block but as I talk to my neighbors about switching over and saving, they're scared of the whole equipment change. These are folks that have satellites, TW, or OTA. The 50 bucks or so that they'll save is not worth it since in their minds, it will probably be the same price or more eventually, so why bother changing and learning a whole new system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What can I tell ya.



Actually, the pattern I see (at least in Manhattan) is to go first for "number of units" complexes. I honestly think a corridor up the west side would contain exactly the kinds of customers they'd want (educated, financially comfortable, almost every building along WEA runs 200-500 units)).


I found it telling that at my co-op's annual meeting in 08, MANY shareholders weer really VERY psyched to get FiOS. This past fall, at the 09 meeting, very few cared... my sense was they were all 100% sick of seeing million spent on advertisements, while the access were were told to expect went into nowhere-land.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rit56* /forum/post/17939446
> 
> 
> I think Empire might have the whole city with Verizon. They did the one building on my Street. One. Naturally Verizon lists my block as wired. The foreman for Empire was very nice. I asked him a ton of questions. It was a direct line to the building. He wanted to put in hardware so they could easily do other buildings. Verizon said no, meaning if another building gets service they have to rip up the whole street again. Not to smart or cost affective but we all know by now they never had any intention of servicing more than they had to.



Your area was one the the first areas Verizon announced when they got their franchise agreement. As was the east village. BUT many folks who LIVE there do NOT get service.


----------



## Berk32

Observation:

(Sammy HD-DVR box)


With the arrival of my new TV last week - I was finally able to hook up my equipment to my TV via HDMI. Since then I've been getting audio dropouts all the time...


It finally occurred to me that the box's HDMI-out was causing the problem. I switched to component video and an optical cable for audio and i've been glitch-free since.


EDIT: Took some playing around with my receiver - but i found the right settings to use HDMI for video only - and still use the optical audio cable.


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17943781
> 
> 
> Actually, the pattern I see (at least in Manhattan) is to go first for "number of units" complexes. I honestly think a corridor up the west side would contain exactly the kinds of customers they'd want (educated, financially comfortable, almost every building along WEA runs 200-500 units)).
> 
> 
> I found it telling that at my co-op's annual meeting in 08, MANY shareholders weer really VERY psyched to get FiOS. This past fall, at the 09 meeting, very few cared... my sense was they were all 100% sick of seeing million spent on advertisements, while the access were were told to expect went into nowhere-land.



perhaps this article explains why verizon is not in your building
http://connectedplanetonline.com/res...etration-0106/


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/17948695
> 
> 
> perhaps this article explains why verizon is not in your building
> http://connectedplanetonline.com/res...etration-0106/



Nonsense (insert stronger disallowed word). Verizon knew they had a very receptive building with lots of enthusiasm for becoming subs, yet they have completely ignored us for 6 months plus. Meanwhile, spending tons of money to sign up subs when 95% of those reached from that advertising being unable to actually sign up.


Dumb.


I think as soon as they got the a franchise agreement, they pulled away from NYC to roll out Philly. So even if they actually stared up again, I'd bet MANY folks would stay w/TWC. Another example where they typical corporate cone of silence is steadily turning potential customers off.


----------



## carl2680




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17948952
> 
> 
> Nonsense (insert stronger disallowed word). Verizon knew they had a very receptive building with lots of enthusiasm for becoming subs, yet they have completely ignored us for 6 months plus. Meanwhile, spending tons of money to sign up subs when 95% of those reached from that advertising being unable to actually sign up.
> 
> 
> Dumb.
> 
> 
> I think as soon as they got the a franchise agreement, they pulled away from NYC to roll out Philly. So even if they actually stared up again, I'd bet MANY folks would stay w/TWC. Another example where they typical corporate cone of silence is steadily turning potential customers off.



Now Time Warner Cable executives are happy because Verizon will not be a threat to them for a long time.


----------



## nyctveng

berk32, do u know if more analog channels were dropped in northern manhattan? specifically nyctv channels that carry horce racing. an elderly relative of mine was inquiring. thanks.


----------



## hyedipin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/17953557
> 
> 
> horse racing. an elderly relative of mine was inquiring. thanks.



Yeah, sure... elderly relative..







got any tips for us?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/17953557
> 
> 
> berk32, do u know if more analog channels were dropped in northern manhattan? specifically nyctv channels that carry horce racing. an elderly relative of mine was inquiring. thanks.



71 (OTB Horseracing) is still there - but 73 is gone - and 70 became shopnbc...


and now something is on 74....


ok i gotta straighten this out later


----------



## hyedipin

I spoke to TWC today about canceling my service, and I asked them if I can keep my internet. They said they can continue to offer $33.95 internet until Sept (this is when I signed up for it) after that it would be either 39.99 or 49.99.


----------



## heinriph

TWC just sent me an invitation...


"...to an exclusive preview of our new online TV service. It’s called TV Everywhere. Imagine a future where you can watch programs from some of the most popular channels on Time Warner Cable’s TV lineup – anywhere, anytime.

Here’s your chance to be one of the first to try TV Everywhere. If you’re selected to participate in this unique opportunity, your valuable feedback will be rewarded with select access to full-length shows from popular networks like TNT, TBS and more. You'll also receive additional network choices in the months to come.

It all starts with a simple survey. Sure, we could have asked anyone, but as a valued Time Warner Cable customer, we want to know what YOU think!"


After I told the survey that I watch TBS, TNT, Lifetime and some other channels once a year (if that), it abruptly ended the survey and regretted to inform me that the preview was full and have a nice day.


Nice idea, I suppose.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hyedipin* /forum/post/17953997
> 
> 
> I spoke to TWC today about canceling my service, and I asked them if I can keep my internet. They said they can continue to offer $33.95 internet until Sept (this is when I signed up for it) after that it would be either 39.99 or 49.99.



Not sure about "now" but I recall their IP connection typically ran at least $10/mo more than if one had a bundle. When I did check a while ago, it was $45 as part of the bundle, but $55 if that was ALL one signed up for.


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

What happened to this....


> Quote:
> On or about January 27, 2010 in Manhattan, Brooklyn and Queens we will launch MTV HD on ch. 720, Comedy Central HD on ch. 745, BET HD on ch. 737 and Spike TV HD on ch


----------



## Chris NYC

Really frustrating that I am a stones throw away from the Verizon CO on E30th and can't get FIOS (and probably never will be able to as long as I live here).


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC* /forum/post/17957877
> 
> 
> What happened to this....



still happening.


Their update page just sucks....


----------



## hyedipin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heinriph* /forum/post/17957048
> 
> 
> TWC just sent me an invitation...
> 
> 
> "...to an exclusive preview of our new online TV service. It's called TV Everywhere. Imagine a future where you can watch programs from some of the most popular channels on Time Warner Cable's TV lineup - anywhere, anytime.
> 
> Here's your chance to be one of the first to try TV Everywhere. If you're selected to participate in this unique opportunity, your valuable feedback will be rewarded with select access to full-length shows from popular networks like TNT, TBS and more. You'll also receive additional network choices in the months to come.
> 
> It all starts with a simple survey. Sure, we could have asked anyone, but as a valued Time Warner Cable customer, we want to know what YOU think!"
> 
> 
> After I told the survey that I watch TBS, TNT, Lifetime and some other channels once a year (if that), it abruptly ended the survey and regretted to inform me that the preview was full and have a nice day.
> 
> 
> Nice idea, I suppose.



I got the same thing, and I am willing to pay if they decide to provide online only cable service.


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/17938566
> 
> 
> SO Verizon wired the rich areas in NYC first, and the rich folks are not signing up to their service... One thing for sure is that Empire city subway is building conduit for all Columbia university buildings, so I guess the University will be wired with FIOS Soon.



this belongs in the verizon forum rather than here but i would hardly consider staten island a rich area as they were the first borough to have fios widely available.


----------



## Chris NYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hyedipin* /forum/post/17958411
> 
> 
> I am willing to pay if they decide to provide online only cable service.



Don't count on it. From what I have read, TVE will be a "value added" deal to augment your cable package. It's going to be a long while before these companies offer internet-only packages.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/17960016
> 
> 
> this belongs in the verizon forum rather than here but i would hardly consider staten island a rich area as they were the first borough to have fios widely available.



Uh, only borough I'd say!


Let's not forget SI also was where TWC rolled out new HD channels before anyone else in the city got them. Some of the channels available in SI were there almost 2 years before they made it to Manhattan.


See, Manhattan is NOT the center of the universe as some it's residents seem to think...


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17964102
> 
> 
> Uh, only borough I'd say!
> 
> 
> Let's not forget SI also was where TWC rolled out new HD channels before anyone else in the city got them. Some of the channels available in SI were there almost 2 years before they made it to Manhattan.
> 
> 
> See, Manhattan is NOT the center of the universe as some it's residents seem to think...



Ever consider that SI was logistically and financially the easiest to upgrade?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/17964181
> 
> 
> Ever consider that SI was logistically and financially the easiest to upgrade?



I think you mistake the tone I tried to use... while I'm not happy TWC did what it did, bully for SIers, I harbor NO animosity towards them because they got something I didn't a lot earlier.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17964102
> 
> See, Manhattan is NOT the center of the universe as some it's residents seem to think...



*God's Gonna' Get You For That...!*


----------



## Berk32

FCC just announced that it is closing the 'loophole' that allowed Cablevision to keep MSG HD off of FiOS


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/17965475
> 
> 
> FCC just announced that it is closing the 'loophole' that allowed Cablevision to keep MSG HD off of FiOS










thanks for the scoop!


----------



## ANGEL 35

Can some one help me with this ?? When i change channels the box will reboot its a samsung 3090. It does not do it all the time but it gets to be a pain Can some one tell me what going on if any one knows?? Help.


----------



## Gooddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/17965475
> 
> 
> FCC just announced that it is closing the 'loophole' that allowed Cablevision to keep MSG HD off of FiOS



Heres a story published today

http://www.tvpredictions.com/fcc012010.htm


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/17965475
> 
> 
> FCC just announced that it is closing the 'loophole' that allowed Cablevision to keep MSG HD off of FiOS



Hmmm, didn't think the loophole impacted this. What I THINK I know is FiOS carries MSG SD, but not HD. That TWC carries the HD because their carriage agreement is much older. That Cablevision was refusing to let a competitor carry the HD version for strictly business reasons. Right?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17971516
> 
> 
> Hmmm, didn't think the loophole impacted this. What I THINK I know is FiOS carries MSG SD, but not HD. That TWC carries the HD because their carriage agreement is much older. That Cablevision was refusing to let a competitor carry the HD version for strictly business reasons. Right?



1) sure its a much older agreement - but Cablevision has no reason to withhold it from time warner - they aren't competitors, so that's not an issue.


2) Yes it (fios) was for business reasons - and now the FCC says they cant do that anymore. They can't differentiate between the SD feed and the HD feed.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gooddog* /forum/post/17971387
> 
> 
> Heres a story published today
> 
> http://www.tvpredictions.com/fcc012010.htm





> Quote:
> Update: Cablevision released the following statement this afternoon:
> 
> 
> "While we find the legal basis for the decision unfounded, we are pleased that the FCC recognized the value of Cablevision’s local programming strategy and investments. Verizon and AT&T will not receive an FCC bailout that will allow them to capture News 12, MSG Varsity and other programming that we have developed for our customers. We are also pleased that despite the phone companies' overwhelming lobbying effort, the FCC has ensured a complaint process. If the phone companies complain that they are unable to compete, we are confident that we can prove that it is for a variety of reasons, none of which have to do with HD sports programming. Verizon and AT&T do not need a regulatory bailout in order to compete."



They'll drag this out - but it doesn't affect News12 (or NY1 for TWC)


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Indeed, after I posed the question I read a few more articles and now see it very much IS supplying both HD & SD channels, so supplying one but not the other is against the reg/ruling.


Of course, one Cablevision response sure seems to take the tact that their interpretation is they do NOT HAVE to, while another one promises a long court battle.


----------



## bouhhan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heinriph* /forum/post/17957048
> 
> 
> TWC just sent me an invitation...
> 
> 
> "...to an exclusive preview of our new online TV service. It's called TV Everywhere. Imagine a future where you can watch programs from some of the most popular channels on Time Warner Cable's TV lineup - anywhere, anytime.
> 
> Here's your chance to be one of the first to try TV Everywhere. If you're selected to participate in this unique opportunity, your valuable feedback will be rewarded with select access to full-length shows from popular networks like TNT, TBS and more. You'll also receive additional network choices in the months to come.
> 
> It all starts with a simple survey. Sure, we could have asked anyone, but as a valued Time Warner Cable customer, we want to know what YOU think!"
> 
> 
> After I told the survey that I watch TBS, TNT, Lifetime and some other channels once a year (if that), it abruptly ended the survey and regretted to inform me that the preview was full and have a nice day.
> 
> 
> Nice idea, I suppose.



i was just accepted into the trial - basically just answered with everything they wanted to hear. signed into the forums page and there's nothing up yet so it hasn't started. they'll probably be sending out more invites to customers over the next while.


----------



## Douglasy

I was just accepted too. Here's hoping it's worthwhile!


----------



## ANGEL 35

I went down to 23st. and get what looks like like a new Samsung 3090. They said no 320GB All they had was the 160GB.The box is working great so far. The box i swap for this new one, rebooted all the time. So far no reboots on the new one.


----------



## hansangb

GRRR. Had to bite the bullet (since no FiOS in my area yet) for the "wideband" service. Basically, they give you an SMC wireless router with four ports. You have the option of turning the WiFI on or off. I chose to have it off since I have my own APs.


Speedtest consistently clocks in at 50Mbps DL and 5Mpbs UL during the day. During evening hours, it drops a bit as expected.


BTW, they managed to knock out my cable service! I turned on the cable settop box a few hours after the install and got the "not authorized...please call" message. First level person was adamant about "everything is OK, we have to send someone there to replace it" I too was adamant that the wideband install probably nuked something from the settop box. After about 45min wait, I was transferred to level III support.


The guy (in Canada, interestingly enough) told me that the M Card was out of phase and asked me to reboot. Viola! So for those of you who install it, look out for it.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/17981868
> 
> 
> GRRR. Had to bite the bullet (since no FiOS in my area yet) for the "wideband" service. Basically, they give you an SMC wireless router with four ports. You have the option of turning the WiFI on or off. I chose to have it off since I have my own APs.
> 
> 
> Speedtest consistently clocks in at 50Mbps DL and 5Mpbs UL during the day. During evening hours, it drops a bit as expected.
> 
> 
> BTW, they managed to knock out my cable service! I turned on the cable settop box a few hours after the install and got the "not authorized...please call" message. First level person was adamant about "everything is OK, we have to send someone there to replace it" I too was adamant that the wideband install probably nuked something from the settop box. After about 45min wait, I was transferred to level III support.
> 
> 
> The guy (in Canada, interestingly enough) told me that the M Card was out of phase and asked me to reboot. Viola! So for those of you who install it, look out for it.



Thanks for the excellent report.....


How much is the wideband service vs. the normal service?


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/17982076
> 
> 
> Thanks for the excellent report.....
> 
> 
> How much is the wideband service vs. the normal service?



I believe the normal service is around $40/month. That gives you 10Mb DL and 512Kb UL. I think they have one for 1Mb UL speed, but I'm not too sure about that pricing. Since I VPN in to my company network, I needed the 5Mbps UL speed. Pricing still sucks and I told the L3 guy that.


Can't wait for FiOS!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/17978806
> 
> 
> I went down to 23st. and get what looks like like a new Samsung 3090. They said no 320GB All they had was the 160GB.The box is working great so far. The box i swap for this new one, rebooted all the time. So far no reboots on the new one.



Interesting, a pal went down on Monday, late, like 5ish. Asked for a Samsung, looked through the vents, 320G drive, he was happy.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/17982076
> 
> 
> Thanks for the excellent report.....
> 
> 
> How much is the wideband service vs. the normal service?



I think it's $100/mo for 50/5.


----------



## beinstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heinriph* /forum/post/17957048
> 
> 
> TWC just sent me an invitation...
> 
> 
> "...to an exclusive preview of our new online TV service. It’s called TV Everywhere. Imagine a future where you can watch programs from some of the most popular channels on Time Warner Cable’s TV lineup – anywhere, anytime.
> 
> Here’s your chance to be one of the first to try TV Everywhere. If you’re selected to participate in this unique opportunity, your valuable feedback will be rewarded with select access to full-length shows from popular networks like TNT, TBS and more. You'll also receive additional network choices in the months to come.
> 
> It all starts with a simple survey. Sure, we could have asked anyone, but as a valued Time Warner Cable customer, we want to know what YOU think!"
> 
> 
> After I told the survey that I watch TBS, TNT, Lifetime and some other channels once a year (if that), it abruptly ended the survey and regretted to inform me that the preview was full and have a nice day.
> 
> 
> Nice idea, I suppose.



Same thing happened to me..


My question is- if it was full, why have us do the survey before telling us?


I felt scammed into giving them my info when there was no chance for the access


----------



## Chris NYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/17978806
> 
> 
> I went down to 23st. and get what looks like like a new Samsung 3090. They said no 320GB All they had was the 160GB.The box is working great so far. The box i swap for this new one, rebooted all the time. So far no reboots on the new one.



I got a 320GB about a week ago. Seemed brand new as it had the protective tape over the front panel. They have me a 160GB before that which was clearly used and the HDD died in a couple of weeks.


If there any way to smooth the fast-forward and rewind on the Navigator software? It's so choppy that I always bomb out when skipping commercials (probably what TWC wants).


----------



## Blue Rain

Hi


I haven't been on the board much the last few years but a memebr for

years.


I have a HUGE problem and don't know where to post this.


I live in Brooklyn NY and have TWC with Explorer 8300HD DVR box.


I had a MITS RP TV 65809 which died on me last night after almost

10 years







Yes It's a goner and can't be bothered with trying to fix . The thing is I don't have money for a new TV at this time.


The Jet game is on today and I'm screwed !


I was thinking of buying a TV tuner card for my desktop but need a few things cleared before I head out to Bestbuy.{b]I want to connect my TWC cable HDTV box directly to the TV Tuner card[/b]

*I have a windows PC with XP Home but NO windows media 7.It requires

Clear QAM*

*Does TWC use QAM and what do they mean by Clear QAM ?*


I want to buy this TV tuner card... WinTV-HVR-1150. Requirements listed below.



Will this card work with TWC ?


Thanks for your time.


Blue




A TV tuner for PCI based computers.

ATSC/NTSC and QAM TV.


WinTV-HVR-1150 model 1331

click image to enlarge

Technical Specifications

TV Standards:

NTSC Analog Cable, Over the Air TV

ATSC Digital Over the Air HDTV

Clear QAM* Digital Cable TV

Plugs into:

PCI slots

Features

Watch, pause and record TV on your PC, in window or full screen. Uses Hauppauge’s SoftPVR to record analog TV programs to your computer’s disk drive.

Receive ATSC digital TV or Clear QAM* digital cable TV, up to 1080i format

Receive NTSC analog cable TV with the built-in 125 channel cable-ready TV tuner

Schedule TV recordings

Compatible with Windows 7, WIndows Vista and Windows XP with service pack 2.

* Clear QAM is not available on all cable TV networks. *Please check with your cable operator for the availability of clear QAM.*

*Note:

The Media Center products from Hauppauge do not include an MPEG video decoder. If you have a Media Center PC using Windows 7, Windows Vista or Windows XP Media Center Edition, it has come with a Microsoft certified MPEG decoder pre-installed. If you are building a Windows Media Center PC, please check with Microsoft for a list of certified MPEG decoders. YOU WILL NEED A MICROSOFT CERTIFIED MEDIA CENTER DECODER TO WATCH TV!


Windows Media Center from Windows 7 or TV Pack 2008 required for QAM reception.. Clear QAM is not available in all areas. Please contact your local cable TV operator for the availability of clear QAMcable TV.*


----------



## UnnDunn

The card will work with TWC, as TWC does provide Clear QAM for local channels. It is required to by FCC Mandate. The bigger problem is Windows XP does not support ClearQAM reception, so you won't get that. You will however be able to receive analog cable. Obviously it will not be in HD, but it's better than nothing.


Since you are using Windows XP, you will also need to purchase a compatible MPEG2 decoder. Go here to find a bunch of compatible options you can purchase and download online.


Instead of doing all that, you might want to consider going with a SageTV solution. That will give you the ClearQAM support you want.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chris NYC* /forum/post/17991486
> 
> 
> If there any way to smooth the fast-forward and rewind on the Navigator software? It's so choppy that I always bomb out when skipping commercials (probably what TWC wants).



The secret is to use the Pause (and the play) button instead of play when you're done FF/REW-ing. Pause stops you in the exact location that you press it. Play doesn't......Try it out -- you'll get the hang after a few tries.


----------



## Blue Rain

UnnDunn


Thanks for taking the time to reply .


I don't want to clog up this NY TWC thread but feel I should respond to UnDunn being he took the time to reply.


TV is still screwed up ..convergence is messed up really bad . I know

it's the IC's and they need to be replaced. Don't really want to be bothered with that maybe if I get time I'll peak around in there.


It's a 65 " Mits RP and has served me well the last 9 years and have been one of the lucky ones regarding the convergence issues that people have been having the first few years.


I could only afford a 40 " (something along that price range) at this time

but I didn't want to go small as I'm use to my 65' big screen.


That SageTV is the bomb ! Thanks for posting that gizmo. Will be buying the SageTV regardless of the route I take.


In a few weeks I'll have about $1500 to spare so I might just go the front projector route which I been meaning to do anyway.


So far I'm looking at the Vivitek H1080FD and Optoma HD20 which go for about $1000.


Or maybe I'll just get a nice laptop being I need to upgrade from my desktop anyway and use the sageTV with it .Then in a few months I can get a nicer Front projection being the 2 I mentioned above don't have vertical/horizontal shift which I want.


Anyway thanks UnDunn and have a great day










Blue





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/17992606
> 
> 
> The card will work with TWC, as TWC does provide Clear QAM for local channels. It is required to by FCC Mandate. The bigger problem is Windows XP does not support ClearQAM reception, so you won't get that. You will however be able to receive analog cable. Obviously it will not be in HD, but it's better than nothing.
> 
> 
> Since you are using Windows XP, you will also need to purchase a compatible MPEG2 decoder. Go here to find a bunch of compatible options you can purchase and download online.
> 
> 
> Instead of doing all that, you might want to consider going with a SageTV solution. That will give you the ClearQAM support you want.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/17992723
> 
> 
> The secret is to use the Pause (and the play) button instead of play when you're done FF/REW-ing. Pause stops you in the exact location that you press it. Play doesn't......Try it out -- you'll get the hang after a few tries.



Not sure that was his issue... I see what he is seeing, in 3x FF SOME shows seems to play hi-speed smoothly, some seem to jump big portions. I think TBS or TNT may be the worst. In either case, the "jump back" I find a killer feature. Oddly enough, I HAVE read TWC actually touting this feature, making it hard for them to screw it up and take 3 years to figure out how to return it.


----------



## andgarden

FF is really quite broken on the 3090. It's like they designed it to be so frustrating that you wouldn't even try to use it to skip commercials.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andgarden* /forum/post/17998506
> 
> 
> FF is really quite broken on the 3090. It's like they designed it to be so frustrating that you wouldn't even try to use it to skip commercials.



It wasn't half bad, just different than the HDC boxes, up to the most recent ODN release 3.2.0_15 (so far, released in Charlotte and San Diego). Once you got used to it it wasn't bad at all.


After 3.2.0_15 is loaded on their 3090, I defy anyone to hit a particular point during FF or REW. It's so screwed up it's ridiculous. If they thought they were fixing it, they only made it MUCH worse. The "samples" are HUGE steps, which makes it difficult to judge your progress, and the jump-back is way too big. If you release it the FF when you first see the show return, you will end up watching a full 30 second spot. They did fix the issue with ODN where the box would stop FF/REWing only when you you pressed then released the play button. Now it responds to the initial press of the Play button.


Between the loss of Sort by Favorites and the total screwjob they did on the FF/REW logic (at least in the Samsungs), 3.2.0_15 is a decidedly user-unfriendly release.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/17998627
> 
> 
> Between the loss of Sort by Favorites and the total screwjob they did on the FF/REW logic (at least in the Samsungs), 3.2.0_15 is a decidedly user-unfriendly release.



Hmmm, maybe I missed it, but in what ways do you see it being "worse" (FF/FR I mean). My MDN is "different" compared to what I was used to, but in a fairly consistent way.... the "jump back" was larger than it was with Passport. Like you said, that particular change was fairly easy to adapt to.


Obviously I think we both USE this function a LOT, so it's important to those who use it a lot!


Not that we have that ODN rev here... but it would take a week or it could take a year for them to roll it out.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/17998720
> 
> 
> Hmmm, maybe I missed it, but in what ways do you see it being "worse" (FF/FR I mean). My MDN is "different" compared to what I was used to, but in a fairly consistent way.... the "jump back" was larger than it was with Passport. Like you said, that particular change was fairly easy to adapt to.
> 
> 
> Obviously I think we both USE this function a LOT, so it's important to those who use it a lot!
> 
> 
> Not that we have that ODN rev here... but it would take a week or it could take a year for them to roll it out.



The behavior of the FF/REW has always been very different between the 8300HDC and 3090. The 8300HDC had short "samples" that advanced at increasing speed as you went from 1x to 2x to 3x (giving the feeling of an actual FF/REW operation, and had very consistent jump backs that were easy to adapt to. The 3090, with previous ODN releases, had much less consistent and smooth feel to the FF/REW operation... the sample length would change for no apparent reason and the jump back amounts were different than the 8300HDC and not proportional between the 1x, 2x and 3x speeds just within the 3090. However, if you stayed with always using the 3x speed, you eventually could adapt to the 3090 and be pretty consistent in hitting the the right point to end up within a second or two of the end of the commercial.


With the latest update to the 3090 (not sure whether its the ODN update or the Samsung firmware update that goes with it), the sample length during FF is incredibly long - you get one, maybe two frame samples per 30 second commercial, with no sense of it even being in FF mode. Just a series of unrelated frames freezing on the screen. This makes it difficult and inconsistent to hit the beginning of a program because that one freeze frame could be anywhere from from one to twenty seconds into the program... then you add a tremendously long jump back on top of that and you usually end up anywhere from the beginning of the last commercial all the way into the second commercial back. It also seems like it attaches itself to a particular point in the program/commercial, so that no matter how you try to jog back and forth you keep ending up with the same entry points.


Very very frustrating... even worse when added on top of removing a perfectly functioning (in ODN, anyway) Sort by Favorites. Its killing me to have to wade through all the crapola... even checking scheduled recordings is a pain... with Sort by Favorites, I used to be able to see NBC, CBS and ABC on the same guide page simultaneously, with a single page down to see FOX... now, with all the added worthless non-favorite channels added in, the four networks are several pages apart in the guide.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beinstein* /forum/post/17991440
> 
> 
> Same thing happened to me..
> 
> 
> My question is- if it was full, why have us do the survey before telling us?
> 
> 
> I felt scammed into giving them my info when there was no chance for the access



I was approved but that was like 2 weeks ago and they haven't sent me a way to login yet


----------



## bouhhan

beinstein - it wasn't full. that was their way of telling you your answers weren't what they wanted to hear.


lee - you should have recieved an email confirmation email/link - check your spam folder.


i just logged into the boards again and there's still nothing there.


----------



## ftothe3

i've read a bunch of posts saying that the local channels are clear qam. is this true for hd?


for some reason i get cbs and thirteen in hd but not any of the other local stations. anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ftothe3* /forum/post/18001826
> 
> 
> i've read a bunch of posts saying that the local channels are clear qam. is this true for hd?
> 
> 
> for some reason i get cbs and thirteen in hd but not any of the other local stations. anyone else have this problem?



yes it is true


----------



## ftothe3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18001923
> 
> 
> yes it is true



any idea why my tuner isn't picking up all of the channels in hd?


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bouhhan* /forum/post/18000214
> 
> 
> beinstein - it wasn't full. that was their way of telling you your answers weren't what they wanted to hear.
> 
> 
> lee - you should have recieved an email confirmation email/link - check your spam folder.
> 
> 
> i just logged into the boards again and there's still nothing there.



Nothing in spam, I can log into the boards. Where to you log in to the service? Tried to google it but I can't find the login page


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/17999546
> 
> 
> The behavior of the FF/REW has always been very different between the 8300HDC and 3090. The 8300HDC had short "samples" that advanced at increasing speed as you went from 1x to 2x to 3x (giving the feeling of an actual FF/REW operation, and had very consistent jump backs that were easy to adapt to. The 3090, with previous ODN releases, had much less consistent and smooth feel to the FF/REW operation... the sample length would change for no apparent reason and the jump back amounts were different than the 8300HDC and not proportional between the 1x, 2x and 3x speeds just within the 3090. However, if you stayed with always using the 3x speed, you eventually could adapt to the 3090 and be pretty consistent in hitting the the right point to end up within a second or two of the end of the commercial.



Ah, thanks so much for the detailed analysis! I think I posted about the "sample size" issue while not calling it that... it certainly was a part of both Passport and MDN.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ftothe3* /forum/post/18006092
> 
> 
> any idea why my tuner isn't picking up all of the channels in hd?



a simple scan should find everything....


just make sure your TV is scanning for cable channels and not antenna channels (this could explain why you are only finding 2 and 13)


----------



## bouhhan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/18006204
> 
> 
> Nothing in spam, I can log into the boards. Where to you log in to the service? Tried to google it but I can't find the login page



you can't yet. there will be another email. i thought you meant you hadn't recieved the log in info for the boards. i feel like it may be a while.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/18006345
> 
> 
> Ah, thanks so much for the detailed analysis! I think I posted about the "sample size" issue while not calling it that... it certainly was a part of both Passport and MDN.



Last night it was even flakier... still exceptionally long samples and ridiculously long jumpbacks... but it was varying, even within the same break... One very long sample followed by three shorter ones followed by several long ones.


Again, there were several times that no matter how much I jogged back and forth it always ended up at the exact same (wrong) entry point into the show. Still had many times that hitting play even two or three samples into the program would jump back TWO commercials.


I also noted strange behavior near the end of shows... when FF'ing through the last spot of a show, it would act as normal as it ever does, but if you watched the on-screen progress bar the cursor would jump back to the beginning of the show briefly then return to the correct position.


They definitely broke FF/REW (in the Samsungs, at least) with this latest update. Makes you wonder if they even test this stuff.


----------



## coreynyc

Are we sure we are getting the Viacom HD channels tomorrow since it is no longer listed on the changes (and hasn't been for at least a week now)?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/18007296
> 
> 
> Are we sure we are getting the Viacom HD channels tomorrow since it is no longer listed on the changes (and hasn't been for at least a week now)?



yes we are....


that update page always gets updated badly (they dont seem to realize that people cant see the older updates)


----------



## Douglasy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/17998627
> 
> 
> It wasn't half bad, just different than the HDC boxes, up to the most recent ODN release 3.2.0_15 (so far, released in Charlotte and San Diego). Once you got used to it it wasn't bad at all.
> 
> 
> After 3.2.0_15 is loaded on their 3090, I defy anyone to hit a particular point during FF or REW. It's so screwed up it's ridiculous. If they thought they were fixing it, they only made it MUCH worse. The "samples" are HUGE steps, which makes it difficult to judge your progress, and the jump-back is way too big. If you release it the FF when you first see the show return, you will end up watching a full 30 second spot. They did fix the issue with ODN where the box would stop FF/REWing only when you you pressed then released the play button. Now it responds to the initial press of the Play button.
> 
> 
> Between the loss of Sort by Favorites and the total screwjob they did on the FF/REW logic (at least in the Samsungs), 3.2.0_15 is a decidedly user-unfriendly release.



If you're on 3.2.0_15, you're WAY ahead of us NYers who are on ODN 3.1.3_5.


Over the past week, my 3090 has actually stopped (knock on wood) having the timeshift/buffer issues that plagued the first 3 3090 boxes (including this one), although the settop remains on 2.4.9.3.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Douglasy* /forum/post/18010734
> 
> 
> If you're on 3.2.0_15, you're WAY ahead of us NYers who are on ODN 3.1.3_5.
> 
> 
> Over the past week, my 3090 has actually stopped (knock on wood) having the timeshift/buffer issues that plagued the first 3 3090 boxes (including this one), although the settop remains on 2.4.9.3.




AFAIK, 3.2.0_15 is the next "released version after 3.1.3_5. I previously had ODN 3.1.0_11 and 3.1.3_2 on the 3090, as well as Samsung software versions 2.4.9, 2.4.9.2 and 2.4.9.3. With any of those, FF/REW was "different" than it was with the 8300HDC, but still usable. It's now a total mess. Whether it's due to the ODN update or the Samsung update, I really don't know (but suspect the Samsung update).


----------



## Douglasy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/18011396
> 
> 
> AFAIK, 3.2.0_15 is the next "released version after 3.1.3_5. I previously had ODN 3.1.0_11 and 3.1.3_2 on the 3090, as well as Samsung software versions 2.4.9, 2.4.9.2 and 2.4.9.3. With any of those, FF/REW was "different" than it was with the 8300HDC, but still usable. It's now a total mess. Whether it's due to the ODN update or the Samsung update, I really don't know (but suspect the Samsung update).



Thanks. What are the major differences (other than screwing with the trick play)? Any big improvements?


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Douglasy* /forum/post/18011710
> 
> 
> Thanks. What are the major differences (other than screwing with the trick play)? Any big improvements?




ODN changes:
Removed Sort by Favs feature
Restored buffering of the background tuner
Program searches start at current program

Samsung changes:
Screwed up FF/REW
Changed advanced diagnostics password


----------



## Douglasy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/18011752
> 
> 
> ODN changes:
> Removed Sort by Favs for the guide
> Restored buffering of the background tuner
> Program searches start at current program
> 
> Samsung changes:
> Screwed up FF/REW
> Changed advanced diagnostics password



Thanks again. Those sound minor/annoying. Is the "view scheduled recording" still defaulting to the menu (by name/by date) rather than going straight into "by date"? Any wishlist on the recordings? Have they restored the ability to FF by 15 minute increments?


One can hope!


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Douglasy* /forum/post/18011779
> 
> 
> Thanks again. Those sound minor/annoying. Is the "view scheduled recording" still defaulting to the menu (by name/by date) rather than going straight into "by date"? Any wishlist on the recordings? Have they restored the ability to FF by 15 minute increments?
> 
> 
> One can hope!



Still have to choose between "By Name" and "By Date"


Every ODN version I've had has had 15 min FF jump. What version did not?


----------



## Berk32

and the wait begins for the newest HD additions...


----------



## Berk32

aaand we have more HD...


only program guide so far... no picture


----------



## net_synapse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18012279
> 
> 
> aaand we have more HD
> 
> only program guide so far... no picture


*
"Live and On The Air"* here...(Southern Manhattan)


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *net_synapse* /forum/post/18012293
> 
> *
> "Live and On The Air"* here...(Southern Manhattan)



Working here too in Midtown East


----------



## j7f

working here in midtown west.


bet, comedy, mtv, and spike.

no vh1...but, palladia DID move in a possible attempt to make room for it.


----------



## Berk32

only getting picture on BET HD here...


the other 3 (Comedy Central, MTV, Spike) are still blank...


They also moved PalladiaHD from 720 to make room for MTVHD, and swapped channels 72 and 93 as promised


no idea why the other viacom channels (vh1, nickelodeon, and country music tv) weren't announced before.... but they still weren't added....


----------



## Solfeggio4

Is Palladia gone? If it's between that and MTV, I'll take Palladia back!


----------



## tonytapes

Are these new channels supposed to be showing up on Staten Island?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Solfeggio4* /forum/post/18012612
> 
> 
> Is Palladia gone? If it's between that and MTV, I'll take Palladia back!



ch 791


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tonytapes* /forum/post/18012616
> 
> 
> Are these new channels supposed to be showing up on Staten Island?



yes... if they arent there yet, wait until morning...


----------



## Berk32

still missing the other 3 here.... guess i'll check back in the morning..


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18012604
> 
> 
> 
> no idea why the other viacom channels (vh1, nickelodeon, and country music tv) weren't announced before.... but they still weren't added....



These were never even rumored, were they?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/18011752
> 
> 
> ODN changes:
> Removed Sort by Favs feature
> Restored buffering of the background tuner
> Program searches start at current program
> 
> Samsung changes:
> Screwed up FF/REW
> Changed advanced diagnostics password



If I recall, it HAD been "3090." So are you now locked out until someone figures out the new password? Isn't it also true that in this mode, one can actually change some things that don't appear in the IPG UI?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18012641
> 
> 
> ch 791



What frakking idiocy! There are still 4 unused channels around 720, so they COULD have put both channels sequentially. Instead, they banish Palladia, a channel I do watch to replace it with the far crappier MTV/Reality Show channel.


Looks like they banished 2 ESPN channels up into the 790s as well.


Maybe I missed something, but we seem to have 2 OD HD Spanish channels... WTF with HBO, SHO, CineMax's HD DO channels which we pay for but do NOT get?


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC* /forum/post/18013065
> 
> 
> These were never even rumored, were they?



Don't think so this is the original announcement


On or about January 27, 2010 In Manhattan, Brooklyn and Queens we will launch MTV HD on ch. 720, Comedy Central HD on ch. 745, BET HD on ch. 737 and Spike TV HD on ch. 736.


----------



## TonyNYC

Oh happy day! No more UFC fights on Spike TV in lame-o-vision.


MTV in HD would have been cool way back when they "used" to show music videos.


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/18011752
> 
> 
> ODN changes:
> Removed Sort by Favs feature
> Restored buffering of the background tuner
> Program searches start at current program
> 
> Samsung changes:
> Screwed up FF/REW
> Changed advanced diagnostics password



The screwed up FF/REW on the Samsung is really ticking me off. The only way to "replay" something would be to record it and then rewind. Why doesn't TW ever check this stuff before updating.


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/18013860
> 
> 
> What frakking idiocy! There are still 4 unused channels around 720, so they COULD have put both channels sequentially. Instead, they banish Palladia, a channel I do watch to replace it with the far crappier MTV/Reality Show channel.
> 
> 
> Looks like they banished 2 ESPN channels up into the 790s as well.
> 
> 
> Maybe I missed something, but we seem to have 2 OD HD Spanish channels... WTF with HBO, SHO, CineMax's HD DO channels which we pay for but do NOT get?



its not frakking idiocy because there does exist bravo hd, vh1 hd which would go to 718 & 719 respectively if they are carried at some point. wliw will eventually go HD and that would be 721. overall twc's lineup does not have the logically sorting like satellite or fios.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/18013785
> 
> 
> If I recall, it HAD been "3090." So are you now locked out until someone figures out the new password? Isn't it also true that in this mode, one can actually change some things that don't appear in the IPG UI?



Yes, it was the model number previously. The only item in there that might still be of interest is to force a factory reset, which in turn forces a complete reload of the operating system from the headend. In some of the earlier releases of Samsung firmware (up through 2.4.9.2, I believe), you also needed to access it to enable AC3/DD over HDMI, but this is enabled by default since 2.4.9.3 (at least) and was not even on the advanced menu any longer. So it's not that big of a deal... other than curiosity, I see no burning reason that access to that menu is needed.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18012741
> 
> 
> still missing the other 3 here.... guess i'll check back in the morning..



and they showed up


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/18013860
> 
> 
> What frakking idiocy! There are still 4 unused channels around 720, so they COULD have put both channels sequentially. Instead, they banish Palladia, a channel I do watch to replace it with the far crappier MTV/Reality Show channel.
> 
> 
> Looks like they banished 2 ESPN channels up into the 790s as well.
> 
> 
> Maybe I missed something, but we seem to have 2 OD HD Spanish channels... WTF with HBO, SHO, CineMax's HD DO channels which we pay for but do NOT get?



1) they're trying to match up the HD channels in the 700's with the SD ones in the 0xx's... would've made more sense to put Palladia with Fuse in the 690s... but there are an bunch of channels right now that haven't been placed logically. (I have a feeling a major restructuring is coming soon) Right now the weather channel doesn't match up anymore since the SD version was moved from 72 to 93 but HD is still on 772


2) those 2 ESPN channels (ESPNews, ESPNU) have always been there... might make more sense to put them in the 480s with the other sports HD channels we get without an extra package (along with NBATVHD and MLBHD, which are basically placed in crazy spots right now) - beck when we got all the HD channels a year ago NHL Network, GAMEHD, and VersusHD were also in the 790s, but they started moving some around, but not others, making things look bad.....


3) We don't have any HD spanish on demand channels - they ones in the 790s are just there to be next to the one that was already on channel 800....


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/18014348
> 
> 
> its not frakking idiocy because there does exist bravo hd, vh1 hd which would go to 718 & 719 respectively if they are carried at some point. wliw will eventually go HD and that would be 721. overall twc's lineup does not have the logically sorting like satellite or fios.



We have BravoHD for a while now


----------



## Douglasy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/18011956
> 
> 
> Still have to choose between "By Name" and "By Date"
> 
> 
> Every ODN version I've had has had 15 min FF jump. What version did not?



The one I'm currently using... the old Passport on my HD8300 had it with the directional arrows while FFing. With the new software on the 3090 (2.4.9.3 ODN 3.1.3_2) you can't do it, or maybe more accurately, maybe I don't know how.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Douglasy* /forum/post/18014700
> 
> 
> The one I'm currently using... the old Passport on my HD8300 had it with the directional arrows while FFing. With the new software on the 3090 (2.4.9.3 ODN 3.1.3_2) you can't do it, or maybe more accurately, maybe I don't know how.



you can jump 15 min by hitting ffwd twice and hold on the 2nd time for a few seconds.


----------



## coreynyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/18013860
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like they banished 2 ESPN channels up into the 790s as well.



Those have been there since they added all those HD channels last year


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Douglasy* /forum/post/18014700
> 
> 
> The one I'm currently using... the old Passport on my HD8300 had it with the directional arrows while FFing. With the new software on the 3090 (2.4.9.3 ODN 3.1.3_2) you can't do it, or maybe more accurately, maybe I don't know how.



Just press and hold FF or REW for about 5 seconds... program will skip to the next 15 minute interval of the overall program (NOT 15 minutes from your current point).


----------



## Douglasy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/18014841
> 
> 
> Just press and hold FF or REW for about 5 seconds... program will skip to the next 15 minute interval of the overall program (NOT 15 minutes from your current point).



Well thank you! You just KO'ed one of my big pet peeves. Now if they could give us the 4x ff/rw, wishlist/keyword recording, go directly to the scheduled recordings, make the series prioritization like the Passport, and turn back on the secondary PIP buffering even when off (which you've indicated they do in the next release), I'll like it much more.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Douglasy* /forum/post/18014919
> 
> 
> Well thank you! You just KO'ed one of my big pet peeves. Now if they could give us the 4x ff/rw, wishlist/keyword recording, go directly to the scheduled recordings, make the series prioritization like the Passport, and turn back on the secondary PIP buffering even when off (which you've indicated they do in the next release), I'll like it much more.



Let's not forget timed recording that we used to have in Passport. If I want to record 5 minutes of a 3 hour show, on Passport I could say "record from 7:55 to 8am on channel 704", but now I'd have to record the ENTIRE Today show from 7 to 11AM! At best I could shave off 15 minutes from each end by saying "start 15 minutes late and end 15 minutes early", but that hardly helps....


----------



## carl2680

Now When TWC will use SDV and give those HD channels the treatment that they deserve..I am tired of watching channels with a lot of macroblocking and compressed..;


----------



## Gooddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/18014841
> 
> 
> Just press and hold FF or REW for about 5 seconds... program will skip to the next 15 minute interval of the overall program (NOT 15 minutes from your current point).



Cool, I am going to try this tonight. Thanks


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/18016004
> 
> 
> Now When TWC will use SDV and give those HD channels the treatment that they deserve..I am tired of watching channels with a lot of macroblocking and compressed..;



I've inquired many times; and I'm always told that there are no plans to convert TWC NYC to *S*witched *D*igital *V*ideo any time soon.


A_C


----------



## hdtvfan2005




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/18016583
> 
> 
> I've inquired many times; and I'm always told that there are no plans to convert TWC NYC to *S*witched *D*igital *V*ideo any time soon.
> 
> 
> A_C



Only Hudson Valley has SDV.


----------



## andgarden

SDV won't improve picture quality. IMO, it only gets worse from here. Just wait until they decide 4HD/QAM is peachy.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andgarden* /forum/post/18018478
> 
> 
> SDV won't improve picture quality. IMO, it only gets worse from here. Just wait until they decide 4HD/QAM is peachy.



Well if they put a lot of channels into SDV and go with 2-in-1 QAM... then sure it'll improve those that are hurting (but i don't think people realize that many channels aren't being sent to time warner at the full-required bandwidth to begin with...)


But they won't go the 4-in-1 route.... they wouldn't have gotten rid of premium analog service if thats where they wanted to go.


----------



## Berk32

about time for a new Northern Manhattan spreadsheet.


gonna be the last one for a while... no signs of anything major happening for a long time.

 

twcHD 1-27-10.zip 93.2158203125k . file


----------



## peterlee

SDV is coming to NYC:



> Quote:
> Time Warner Cable Steps Up SDV Push
> 
> by Todd Spangler -- Multichannel News, 9/21/2009 2:00:00 AM
> 
> 
> Time Warner Cable plans to deploy a switched digital video solution from BigBand Networks to offer new programming options in its two biggest markets — Los Angeles and New York City — as well as in its Dallas system.
> 
> 
> The cable operator initiated one of the first tests of switched digital video, in Austin, Texas, in 2004, and has since deployed SDV technology in more than 20 markets, including Hawaii and the Carolinas.
> 
> 
> With the bandwidth reclaimed from switched digital video, Time Warner Cable said, it can offer more than 100 high-definition channels and launch such services as DOCSIS 3.0-based broadband and HD video-on-demand.
> 
> 
> “If we want to deploy new programming options for our customers, SDV is the fastest, most cost-effective method for our existing network,” Time Warner Cable executive vice president of technology policy and product management Kevin Leddy said in a statement.
> 
> 
> The value of the MSO's new agreement with BigBand was not disclosed. BigBand CEO Amir Bassan-Eskenazi said by virtue of the size of the markets, “those are nice deals.” TWC has not yet deployed the BigBand switched digital video system in New York, L.A. or Dallas, so “those are in front of us,” he added.
> 
> 
> BigBand's switched-digital solution has been deployed or is being deployed to some 25 million cable subscribers in the U.S..
> 
> 
> In June, the Federal Communications Commission vacated a ruling against Time Warner Cable and Cox that fined the operators for deploying switched digital video. The decision reversed an order from the agency's Enforcement Bureau that found TWC and Cox violated program viewability rules by moving some channels from their broadcast lineups to SDV.


 http://www.multichannel.com/article/...p_SDV_Push.php


----------



## Berk32

TWC NYC


123 HD channels (+4 announced but postponed)


340 Adult HD On Demand

350 PPV-HD

351 PPV-HD-2

411 TEAM HD

445 GAME1-HD

446 GAME2-HD

461 NBATVHD

465 Tennis Channel HD

467 CBS College Sports HD

468 NHL Network HD

471 Big Ten HD On Demand

472 Big Ten Network HD

480 Outdoor Channel HD

481 Versus HD

482 Golf HD

651 HBO HD

652 HBO2 HD

653 HBO Family HD

654 HBO Comedy HD

655 HBO Signature HD

656 HBO Zone HD

657 HBO Latino HD

658 CineMax HD

659 MoreMax HD

660 ActionMAX HD

661 ThrillerMAX HD

662 WMAX HD

663 @MAX HD

664 5StarMAX HD

665 OuterMAX HD

666 Showtime HD

667 Showtime 2 HD

668 ShowCase HD

669 Showtime Extreme HD

674 TMC HD

675 TMCxtra HD

676 Starz HD

677 Starz Edge HD

678 Starz Kids & Family HD

681 Starz Comedy HD

682 Encore HD

684 Chiller HD******** Postponed to a later date

*** Sleuth HD******** Postponed to a later date

685 BBC America HD

686 Crime and Investigation HD

687 Live Well HD (WABC 7.2)

689 Style HD

691 Fuse HD

692 G4 HD

697 History International HD

698 Planet Green HD

699 Showcase On Demand HD

700 Movies On Demand HD

701 NY1 HD

702 WCBS (CBS) HD

703 TNT HD

704 WNBC (NBC) HD

705 WNYW (FOX) HD

706 Nickelodeon HD******** Postponed to a later date

707 WABC (ABC) HD

708 TBS HD

709 WWOR (My Network TV) HD

710 FX HD

711 WPIX (The CW) HD

713 WNET (PBS) HD

714 MSNBC HD

715 CNBC HD

716 USA HD

717 Syfy HD

718 Bravo HD

720 MTV HD

723 Investigation Discovery HD

724 E! HD

726 SNY HD

727 MSG HD

728 ESPN HD

729 ESPN2 HD

731 WPXN (iON) HD

733 QVC HD

734 Universal HD

736 Spike HD

737 BET HD

738 ABC Family HD

739 HSN HD

740 History Channel HD

741 WXTV (Univision) HD

743 Fox Business News HD

744 Fox News HD

745 Comedy Central HD

746 A&E HD

747 WNJU (Telemundo) HD

748 MSG+ HD

749 Disney HD

750 Food Network HD

752 The Learning Channel HD

753 YES HD

754 AMC HD

758 Headline News HD

759 WE HD

760 Disney XD HD

761 Cartoon Network HD

762 Lifetime HD********Postponed (again) to a later date

763 Biography HD

764 HGTV HD

765 National Geographic HD

766 Discovery HD

767 HD Theater

768 WFUT (Telefutura) HD

772 Weather Channel HD

774 Speed HD

775 Science Channel HD

778 CNN HD

780 Lifetime Movie Network HD

781 IFC HD

782 TCM HD

783 MLB Network HD

784 Hallmark Movie Channel HD

786 Animal Planet HD

787 MavTV HD

788 Travel Channel HD

790 TV One HD

791 Palladia HD

792 ESPNews HD

793 ESPNU HD

794 Smithsonian HD On Demand

795 Smithsonian HD

796 MGM HD


----------



## Berk32

Channels TWC has the rights to but we do not have yet:


VH1-HD

County Music TV-HD

Nickelodeon-HD

Jewlery TV-HD

RFD-HD

WGN America-HD


Lifetime Television-HD --- (Coming soon to TWC in San Diego)

Gospel Music Channel-HD --- (Coming soon to TWC in Yuma)

Sundance-HD --- (Coming soon to TWC in San Diego)

Hallmark Channel-HD --- (Channel Launching in February 2010, Coming soon to TWC in San Diego)

TV Land-HD --- (Coming soon to TWC in San Diego)

Pentagon Channel-HD --- (Coming soon to TWC in San Diego)


Also more movie channels are going HD - so we may have those to look out for.


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/18019331
> 
> 
> SDV is coming to NYC:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.multichannel.com/article/...p_SDV_Push.php



a twc person in the know told me it will launch in nyc as soon as summer or when bugs are worked out in mount vernon. also told that public access channels will move to 76-79 range also by summer.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/18014364
> 
> 
> Yes, it was the model number previously. The only item in there that might still be of interest is to force a factory reset, which in turn forces a complete reload of the operating system from the headend. In some of the earlier releases of Samsung firmware (up through 2.4.9.2, I believe), you also needed to access it to enable AC3/DD over HDMI, but this is enabled by default since 2.4.9.3 (at least) and was not even on the advanced menu any longer. So it's not that big of a deal... other than curiosity, I see no burning reason that access to that menu is needed.



Ah, so without the password, one can still VIEW all the data typically in the diagnostics? That seems the most important ability...


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18014537
> 
> 
> 1) they're trying to match up the HD channels in the 700's with the SD ones in the 0xx's... would've made more sense to put Palladia with Fuse in the 690s... but there are an bunch of channels right now that haven't been placed logically. (I have a feeling a major restructuring is coming soon) Right now the weather channel doesn't match up anymore since the SD version was moved from 72 to 93 but HD is still on 772
> 
> 
> 2) those 2 ESPN channels (ESPNews, ESPNU) have always been there... might make more sense to put them in the 480s with the other sports HD channels we get without an extra package (along with NBATVHD and MLBHD, which are basically placed in crazy spots right now) - beck when we got all the HD channels a year ago NHL Network, GAMEHD, and VersusHD were also in the 790s, but they started moving some around, but not others, making things look bad.....
> 
> 
> 3) We don't have any HD spanish on demand channels - they ones in the 790s are just there to be next to the one that was already on channel 800....



I understand about trying to match SD and HD (although I could care less about that)... but Palladia doesn't have an SD channel, right? They COULD have made sure they were close... but instead the sent Palladia way off to Siberia.


Not sure I mentioned those 2 ESPN channels, but I also thought they seemed way scattered from their other channels.


Yes, I did kinda make a snap judgement... didn't watch any content but I did notice the guides seemed not to be stretched and were full screen.


I think part of my frustration has to do with them "selling" channel positions. I used to hit CNN for brief snippets frequently, but once they got banished to the end of the HD listings, I simply don't spin by them like I used to. So the ability to delete channels and re-order them the way that suits me is still something to hope for even though there's probably zero chance I'd see it in my lifetime.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/18016583
> 
> 
> I've inquired many times; and I'm always told that there are no plans to convert TWC NYC to *S*witched *D*igital *V*ideo any time soon.
> 
> 
> A_C



Pretty sure it's already done. I think the head ends were updated to do it, but they have yet to actually PUT a channel on SDV.


I don't have exact counts, but I think even after yesterday's additions, we may still have some bandwidth left (I'm sure Berk knows the numbers!). AND aren't there still something like 30+ analog channels STILL around?


Of COURSE, there is a huge gap between what TWC CAN do and what they WILL do.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18019570
> 
> 
> Channels TWC has the rights to but we do not have yet:
> 
> 
> VH1-HD
> 
> County Music TV-HD
> 
> Nickelodeon-HD
> 
> Jewlery TV-HD
> 
> RFD-HD
> 
> WGN America-HD
> 
> 
> Lifetime Television-HD --- (Coming soon to TWC in San Diego)
> 
> Gospel Music Channel-HD --- (Coming soon to TWC in Yuma)
> 
> Sundance-HD --- (Coming soon to TWC in San Diego)
> 
> Hallmark Channel-HD --- (Channel Launching in February 2010, Coming soon to TWC in San Diego)
> 
> TV Land-HD --- (Coming soon to TWC in San Diego)
> 
> Pentagon Channel-HD --- (Coming soon to TWC in San Diego)
> 
> 
> Also more movie channels are going HD - so we may have those to look out for.



First, our undying gratitude for always being there for us with good data SHOULD be mentioned!


I think we should also look at premium channels HD DO channels, none of which we get, but all of which are included in what we pay for them. I'm not totally sure, but I think HBO, SHO, CineMax and Starz all have them (like I said, not positive about all I listed).


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/18020993
> 
> 
> Pretty sure it's already done. I think the head ends were updated to do it, but they have yet to actually PUT a channel on SDV.
> 
> 
> I don't have exact counts, but I think even after yesterday's additions, we may still have some bandwidth left (I'm sure Berk knows the numbers!). AND aren't there still something like 30+ analog channels STILL around?
> 
> 
> Of COURSE, there is a huge gap between what TWC CAN do and what they WILL do.



most of the existing analog channels aren't going away any time soon. (they could drop a few like tbs and food network)


but as of now it seems they have unused space for another 26 HD channels (using the 3-in-1 setup) if i counted correctly...


also im still not complete sure whats going on with the high end of the QAM frequency.....


----------



## John Mason

Haven't noticed prolonged blocking artifacts or serious disruptions (mid-town east) during about 10 years of HD viewing (65" @8') or decades of SD on TWC/predecessors. But have always suspected TWC is rate shaping with requantization (on-the-fly bit rate reductions to conserve bandwidth). PQ is okay but of course Verizon users generally claim better images.


Bit rate comparisons with other systems or knowing the rates from program sources into TWC are one criteria. Here are bfdtv's tables (SD/HD) for numerous measured FIOS channels (in 2008). Also, bfdtv mentioned typical cable company head end SD resolution reductions versus Verizon (a year earlier). Not sure where you'd get that resolution data. Measuring bit rates, by checking DVR disc storage space in diagnostics before and after various recordings, seems tedious; a few AVS posts outline how to do it. Haven't seen anything like bfdtv's bit-rate tables for NYC's TWC, although Berk32's spreadsheets (latest just above) lets you count the number of SD/HD channels squeezed into each 256-QAM slot (cable frequency). -- John


----------



## JeffMoney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18019570
> 
> 
> Channels TWC has the rights to but we do not have yet:
> 
> 
> VH1-HD
> 
> County Music TV-HD
> 
> Nickelodeon-HD
> 
> Jewlery TV-HD
> 
> RFD-HD
> 
> WGN America-HD
> 
> 
> Lifetime Television-HD --- (Coming soon to TWC in San Diego)
> 
> Gospel Music Channel-HD --- (Coming soon to TWC in Yuma)
> 
> Sundance-HD --- (Coming soon to TWC in San Diego)
> 
> Hallmark Channel-HD --- (Channel Launching in February 2010, Coming soon to TWC in San Diego)
> 
> TV Land-HD --- (Coming soon to TWC in San Diego)
> 
> Pentagon Channel-HD --- (Coming soon to TWC in San Diego)
> 
> 
> Also more movie channels are going HD - so we may have those to look out for.



yea why dont they get WGN wtf...


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/18020892
> 
> 
> Ah, so without the password, one can still VIEW all the data typically in the diagnostics? That seems the most important ability...



The Samung, even without password access to the "advanced" hardware diagnotics/settings page, still has a wealth of hardware diagnostics available (accessible via the "hold [Select], then [Up]" key sequence)... much more than I've seen on any SA/Cisco box.


The password protected page (a page within the hardware diagnostics pages) had several cryptic configuration options that even I would not have even begun to attempt investigating anyway, plus one or two understandable options such as "Enable AC3 over HDMI" (now gone - and defaulted ON - anyway) and "Restore Factory Defaults".


In addition to the hardware diagnotics, the same standard ODN diagnostics as the SA/Cisco HDC boxes is also available via the [Select]/[Down] sequence.


----------



## robbie06

Is anyone getting a feed on channel 797? I checked the channel line-up on the TWC website and nothing is listed. But on my Tivo HD, it is listing it as HD Net Movies, and it states to be announced. All I'm seeing in this channel are informercials. Hopefully this mean we might be getting HD Net Movies soon.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robbie06* /forum/post/18021387
> 
> 
> Is anyone getting a feed on channel 797? I checked the channel line-up on the TWC website and nothing is listed. But on my Tivo HD, it is listing it as HD Net Movies, and it states to be announced. All I'm seeing in this channel are informercials. Hopefully this mean we might be getting HD Net Movies soon.



definitely not getting HDNet or HDNet Movies back any time soon. - its being listed that way due to guide information that hasn't been updating yet.


As for what is it? I didn't see it last night.... I'll check when i get in later to see what it is (if it even shows up on 'normal' boxes)


----------



## peterlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/18020993
> 
> 
> Pretty sure it's already done. I think the head ends were updated to do it, but they have yet to actually PUT a channel on SDV.



There will be at least 30 days advance notice before SDV starts in NYC. The FCC enforcement bureau had fined TWC for deploying SDV in some other markets but the FCC itself overturned most of those penalties back in June 2009. The only penalty that was not overturned was the finding that the introduction of SDV is a "change in service" that requires 30 days notice to the franchise authority (and customers).

http://www.multichannel.com/article/...hp?rssid=20073 


Hopefully, TWC will be semi-competent and have tuning adapters available in advance for those of us who use Tivo.


Oh, btw, for those who use TWC DVRs: are the recent HD channel additions and switches showing up in your programming guide? I forced my Tivo to redownload the channel lineup last night but as of this morning, it was not showing all of the channel changes. Spike HD and BET HD show up at their new channel numbers but without any program info, it just says "to be announced." Ch. 720 is still listed as Palladia HD, not MTV HD, and Ch. 791, the new location for Palladia HD, displays as Gamer HD. I guess it will take a little while longer for Tivo's guide to reflect the new changes but I'm just curious of Time Warner's guide is already updated.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/18021916
> 
> 
> There will be at least 30 days advance notice before SDV starts in NYC. The FCC enforcement bureau had fined TWC for deploying SDV in some other markets but the FCC itself overturned most of those penalties back in June 2009. The only penalty that was not overturned was the finding that the introduction of SDV is a "change in service" that requires 30 days notice to the franchise authority (and customers).
> 
> http://www.multichannel.com/article/...hp?rssid=20073
> 
> 
> Hopefully, TWC will be semi-competent and have tuning adapters available in advance for those of us who use Tivo.
> 
> 
> Oh, btw, for those who use TWC DVRs: are the recent HD channel additions and switches showing up in your programming guide? I forced my Tivo to redownload the channel lineup last night but as of this morning, it was not showing all of the channel changes. Spike HD and BET HD show up at their new channel numbers but without any program info, it just says "to be announced." Ch. 720 is still listed as Palladia HD, not MTV HD, and Ch. 791, the new location for Palladia HD, displays as Gamer HD. I guess it will take a little while longer for Tivo's guide to reflect the new changes but I'm just curious of Time Warner's guide is already updated.



Yes, our cable boxes are fully updated for the new additions (and ch 791 was GAMEHD until yesterday - it now sits at ch 445 only, with the rest of the MLB/NHL package channels)


----------



## robbie06




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18021484
> 
> 
> definitely not getting HDNet or HDNet Movies back any time soon. - its being listed that way due to guide information that hasn't been updating yet.
> 
> 
> As for what is it? I didn't see it last night.... I'll check when i get in later to see what it is (if it even shows up on 'normal' boxes)



797 is now showing a feed from ion, but Tivo is still listing it as HDNETM. I am not getting it on a TW Box though.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robbie06* /forum/post/18022819
> 
> 
> 797 is now showing a feed from ion, but Tivo is still listing it as HDNETM. I am not getting it on a TW Box though.



looks like a screwup in the assignments.


the feed for ion HD (now on 731) uses the QAM slot that HDNetMovies used to use...


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18021040
> 
> 
> most of the existing analog channels aren't going away any time soon. (they could drop a few like tbs and food network)
> 
> 
> but as of now it seems they have unused space for another 26 HD channels (using the 3-in-1 setup) if i counted correctly...
> 
> 
> also im still not complete sure whats going on with the high end of the QAM frequency.....



I think we will reach about 150 HD channels by the end of the year and then we will run out of space. I never thought we would reach this problem after dealing with lack of system space for years. I hope they do get SDV turned on by 2011 because I dont see TWC eliminating the rest of the analogs in 2012 when they have the right to.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/18024195
> 
> 
> I think we will reach about 150 HD channels by the end of the year and then we will run out of space. I never thought we would reach this problem after dealing with lack of system space for years. I hope they do get SDV turned on by 2011 because I dont see TWC eliminating the rest of the analogs in 2012 when they have the right to.



What else is out there other than those few viacom's we did not get. I hope so but not many channels left I can think of.


----------



## broadwayblue

Am I the only one who can't get a single show to record on Vs HD? I came home from work twice in the past week to find my Rangers games cut out after the first 15 or so minutes. When I'm watching Vs HD live the channel freezes up every hour or two and the only way to fix the glitch is to go channel up or down and then back to Vs to reset it. Unfortunately when this happens during a recording the whole thing just aborts. I only seem to have this issue on this channel. It's very annoying to say the least.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/18024689
> 
> 
> What else is out there other than those few viacom's we did not get. I hope so but not many channels left I can think of.



Still more HD yet to launch

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=652328


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/18021293
> 
> 
> The Samung, even without password access to the "advanced" hardware diagnotics/settings page, still has a wealth of hardware diagnostics available (accessible via the "hold [Select], then [Up]" key sequence)... much more than I've seen on any SA/Cisco box.
> 
> 
> The password protected page (a page within the hardware diagnostics pages) had several cryptic configuration options that even I would not have even begun to attempt investigating anyway, plus one or two understandable options such as "Enable AC3 over HDMI" (now gone - and defaulted ON - anyway) and "Restore Factory Defaults".
> 
> 
> In addition to the hardware diagnotics, the same standard ODN diagnostics as the SA/Cisco HDC boxes is also available via the [Select]/[Down] sequence.



Thanks... good info!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18022068
> 
> 
> Yes, our cable boxes are fully updated for the new additions (and ch 791 was GAMEHD until yesterday - it now sits at ch 445 only, with the rest of the MLB/NHL package channels)



Same for MDN boxes...


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/18024195
> 
> 
> I think we will reach about 150 HD channels by the end of the year and then we will run out of space. I never thought we would reach this problem after dealing with lack of system space for years. I hope they do get SDV turned on by 2011 because I dont see TWC eliminating the rest of the analogs in 2012 when they have the right to.



I think Berk figured out we still have 26 "HD slots" left to go.


Except for the HDNets (grrrrrr) not so sure there's much I want... although 2 of the HDXtra channels I'd like to have (Smithsonian/MGM) in the Digital package.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/18025135
> 
> 
> Am I the only one who can't get a single show to record on Vs HD? I came home from work twice in the past week to find my Rangers games cut out after the first 15 or so minutes. When I'm watching Vs HD live the channel freezes up every hour or two and the only way to fix the glitch is to go channel up or down and then back to Vs to reset it. Unfortunately when this happens during a recording the whole thing just aborts. I only seem to have this issue on this channel. It's very annoying to say the least.



Box, software, head end location???


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/18027728
> 
> 
> I think Berk figured out we still have 26 "HD slots" left to go.
> 
> 
> Except for the HDNets (grrrrrr) not so sure there's much I want... although 2 of the HDXtra channels I'd like to have (Smithsonian/MGM) in the Digital package.



Yeah I never cancelled my HDXtra package and really enjoy MGM-HD. Almost (but not quite) makes up for the loss of HDNet Movies. At least MGM-HD seems to show all movies in OAR. For some odd reason they insert one very very short commercial break (much shorter than a normal broascast commercial break) in every movie they show, but I can live with that in exchange for unedited OAR always true-HD movies.....


----------



## JeffMoney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/18028394
> 
> 
> Yeah I never cancelled my HDXtra package and really enjoy MGM-HD. Almost (but not quite) makes up for the loss of HDNet Movies. At least MGM-HD seems to show all movies in OAR. For some odd reason they insert one very very short commercial break (much shorter than a normal broascast commercial break) in every movie they show, but I can live with that in exchange for unedited OAR always true-HD movies.....



I want HDnet & hdmovies back!!!


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/18028574
> 
> 
> I want HDnet & hdmovies back!!!




Ditto!! The best HD channels and those bastards took them away.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/18028574
> 
> 
> I want HDnet & hdmovies back!!!



Ugh, me too. TWC seems to have had quite the acrimonious split with Mark Cuban, so unless one side or the other gives in, seems highly unlikely.


----------



## TravKoolBreeze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/18027728
> 
> 
> I think Berk figured out we still have 26 "HD slots" left to go.
> 
> 
> Except for the HDNets (grrrrrr) not so sure there's much I want... although 2 of the HDXtra channels I'd like to have (Smithsonian/MGM) in the Digital package.



I would like to see Fox Soccer HD and eventually GOL TV and CNN International in HD (I mean CNN studios in ATL is now HD and that's where 1 of the CNNi studios are at)


Outside of those, I have no rush. I guess Chiller would be nice in HD but most of the time, I forget it exists. Maybe WGN for more baseball. I still would hope for BBC World, even in SD.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/18027732
> 
> 
> Box, software, head end location???



It's an 8300HD which was updated from Passport to Navigator a while back when just about everyone else in Manhattan North got it. I don't experience this problem on any other channels...although I don't watch all of them so I can't say for sure whether it occurs elsewhere.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/18028715
> 
> 
> Ugh, me too. TWC seems to have had quite the acrimonious split with Mark Cuban, so unless one side or the other gives in, seems highly unlikely.



They lost many more subs than expected the past quarter... wonder how much a factor giving up HDNet played there?


It wold never happen, but one of my fantasies is 85% of TWC customers called and said that if there was no HDNet by, say 4/1/10, they'd cancel their subs. Deals WOULD be made.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/18032984
> 
> 
> It's an 8300HD which was updated from Passport to Navigator a while back when just about everyone else in Manhattan North got it. I don't experience this problem on any other channels...although I don't watch all of them so I can't say for sure whether it occurs elsewhere.



Ah, same as I... might be an idea to include that data in yer sig...


Don't watch much on Vs, so hard to tell. BUT I *have* gotten similar kind of results, but on TCM. Then again, I have not tried recording something on TCM in months and months.


----------



## Berk32

btw - just discovered something.


TWC NJ has one more HD channel than NYC - they get WNJN in HD - and they may have some more room than NYC does since they don't carry the nyctv channels (71,73,74,93) in analog (although NYC just dropped nyctv74 from analog... and i'm not sure what NJ may have in analog... like News12 and some other cable access... but it seems to be less than NYC)


----------



## chopsueychris

WNJN isnt that their PBS network affiliate?


----------



## UnnDunn

They have Thirteen, just like NYC.


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18039833
> 
> 
> btw - just discovered something.
> 
> 
> TWC NJ has one more HD channel than NYC - they get WNJN in HD - and they may have some more room than NYC does since they don't carry the nyctv channels (71,73,74,93) in analog (although NYC just dropped nyctv74 from analog... and i'm not sure what NJ may have in analog... like News12 and some other cable access... but it seems to be less than NYC)



WNJN gave up must carry rights on TWC NYC systems some 10-15 years ago. Food Network used to timeshare ch50 when NJN went off the air @ midnight. Food paid off NJN (NJ state PBS) to give up their must carry rights and today Food is still ch50 on the cable dial.


----------



## LyleG

Dear Everyone,


Im a relatively newb. As many of you, I have had terrible problems with time warner and navigator. The most persistent since the "upgrade" is the message "set top box was unable to record this program" This happens perhaps 1x to 2x a week on my box. I thought it was my box so I swapped it out. It still happens. It seems to happen only when I record 2 hd channels together. It has happened altogether on 3 different boxes. The fools at customer service obviously cant help. i have had two techs come out and be completely clueless about it. They referred to IT. Still nothing. I write Engineering and email them frequently and no one helps.

I read others have had this problem on the board. I haven't found anyone that has a solution or even explanation for this behavior. Can someone suggest anything? I live in apartment in Queens (Forest Hills) so I have no other choices regarding Television.


Lyle


----------



## ILW

Last night, my recording of The Simpsons on channel 705 went smoothly while unattended, but when I started watching and rewound a few times to catch a line I missed, the recording stopped and the buffer disappeared.


I've had similar problems before with 705 - it appears that recordings in progress are sensitive to key presses on my remote. Meanwhile, the Grammy Awards recording on 702 was fine, no matter what keys I pressed while the recording was underway.


Is there something going on with 705?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/18044801
> 
> 
> WNJN gave up must carry rights on TWC NYC systems some 10-15 years ago. Food Network used to timeshare ch50 when NJN went off the air @ midnight. Food paid off NJN (NJ state PBS) to give up their must carry rights and today Food is still ch50 on the cable dial.



but we have NJN (sd) on ch 165 (and we've always had it somewhere... as long as i can remember... at one point it was on 750 for a while)


so since they dont have to carry it in HD.... they aren't..


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ILW* /forum/post/18045175
> 
> 
> Last night, my recording of The Simpsons on channel 705 went smoothly while unattended, but when I started watching and rewound a few times to catch a line I missed, the recording stopped and the buffer disappeared.
> 
> 
> I've had similar problems before with 705 - it appears that recordings in progress are sensitive to key presses on my remote. Meanwhile, the Grammy Awards recording on 702 was fine, no matter what keys I pressed while the recording was underway.
> 
> 
> Is there something going on with 705?



I only had one minor glitch on 705 last night the entire 2 hours (and it happened at the same time on another channel, so i know it was a 705 problem)


what box do you have?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LyleG* /forum/post/18044989
> 
> 
> Dear Everyone,
> 
> 
> Im a relatively newb. As many of you, I have had terrible problems with time warner and navigator. The most persistent since the "upgrade" is the message "set top box was unable to record this program" This happens perhaps 1x to 2x a week on my box. I thought it was my box so I swapped it out. It still happens. It seems to happen only when I record 2 hd channels together. It has happened altogether on 3 different boxes. The fools at customer service obviously cant help. i have had two techs come out and be completely clueless about it. They referred to IT. Still nothing. I write Engineering and email them frequently and no one helps.
> 
> I read others have had this problem on the board. I haven't found anyone that has a solution or even explanation for this behavior. Can someone suggest anything? I live in apartment in Queens (Forest Hills) so I have no other choices regarding Television.
> 
> 
> Lyle



Happened to me every once in a while on my first Sammy box - a reboot usually solved the problem for a while.


But since I got my current Samsung box (with a 320gb HD) i've had no problems like that.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ILW* /forum/post/18045175
> 
> 
> ...the Grammy Awards recording on 702 was fine, no matter what keys I pressed while the recording was underway.
> 
> 
> Is there something going on with 705?



There's a long history with issues that seem to plague 705 more so than other channels. In general, I will always try to watch it live so I can switch to the SD channel.


Speaking of Grammies... I did watch it. It was fine with no glitches until that rap performance by Eminem and others. At first I thought the audio drop-outs might be the result of them cutting for language. BUT, it happened so frequently that many times it seemed it had nothing to do with language (not to mention it can be very hard to follow "lyrics" too closely). It was major annoying as in 4 minutes or so there had to have been over 2 dozen audio interruptions.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18045835
> 
> 
> But since I got my current Samsung box (with a 320gb HD) i've had no problems like that.



A pal managed to snag a 320G 3090 at 23rd street right before closing one weekday, so I was getting ready to swap my box. Then a new ODN rev hit SD and NC and I hear the FF no longer operates like we've become used for for the past 5 years. My understanding is it's 100% unpredictable where it will stop at when you let up on the FF control... but most of the time it stops cold... i.e. no jump back. So "skipping commercials" takes a LOT more time to accomplish as it seems you have to rack it back and forth to get close the the restart of the show segment.


Don't remember the numbers, but it's the next one to be rolled out after the version we have in NYC... obviously the hope is they recognize the issue and fix it BEFORE rolling it out elsewhere. BUT it bears keeping a close eye on...


----------



## hdtvfan2005

I don't know if NYC will get that. TWC will probably make a new version since they likely screwed up. At least the 3270 has dual buffers I think.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/18046122
> 
> 
> There's a long history with issues that seem to plague 705 more so than other channels. In general, I will always try to watch it live so I can switch to the SD channel.
> 
> 
> Speaking of Grammies... I did watch it. It was fine with no glitches until that rap performance by Eminem and others. At first I thought the audio drop-outs might be the result of them cutting for language. BUT, it happened so frequently that many times it seemed it had nothing to do with language (not to mention it can be very hard to follow "lyrics" too closely). It was major annoying as in 4 minutes or so there had to have been over 2 dozen audio interruptions.



Actually I think this happened to everyone -- I talked to other friends who all had the same glitches. A good friend who is far more familiar with the music said that the dropouts were all actual language censoring!


Scott


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18045817
> 
> 
> but we have NJN (sd) on ch 165 (and we've always had it somewhere... as long as i can remember... at one point it was on 750 for a while)
> 
> 
> so since they dont have to carry it in HD.... they aren't..



Believe it or not, I have been able to tune to 750 (or was it 752? I can't recall) at times and actually get the WNJN-HD channel guide, but the picture is always blank....Can't recall if that was just in diagnostic mode or normally though.


Scott


----------



## adrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ILW* /forum/post/18045175
> 
> 
> Last night, my recording of The Simpsons on channel 705 went smoothly while unattended, but when I started watching and rewound a few times to catch a line I missed, the recording stopped and the buffer disappeared.
> 
> 
> I've had similar problems before with 705 - it appears that recordings in progress are sensitive to key presses on my remote. Meanwhile, the Grammy Awards recording on 702 was fine, no matter what keys I pressed while the recording was underway.
> 
> 
> Is there something going on with 705?



Was last night's Simpson ep a new one or a repeat? I have a series recording set up for new episodes, but I didn't look to see if I had the dreaded "channel was not available" message in the record log. I did notice a new episode of Family Guy however.


----------



## margoba

The Simpsons episode, last night, was a new one.


-barry


----------



## adrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/18046860
> 
> 
> The Simpsons episode, last night, was a new one.
> 
> 
> -barry



Oh well, I'll look forward to the "channel not available" notation then.


----------



## javaman421

Anyone else in Chelsea having this problem? For 2 days now I have been unable to get 704 0r 707.

Jim


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18045817
> 
> 
> but we have NJN (sd) on ch 165 (and we've always had it somewhere... as long as i can remember... at one point it was on 750 for a while)
> 
> 
> so since they dont have to carry it in HD.... they aren't..



yes but i dont believe it was ever available in analog after it was dropped from ch50. for years cablevision and twc have tried to keep off distant stations from being carried. only in the past couple of years have they launched stations like wfme,wtby,wrnn and in digital only possibly for competitive reasons since rcn and fios carry those.


----------



## ILW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *berk32* /forum/post/18045826
> 
> 
> i only had one minor glitch on 705 last night the entire 2 hours (and it happened at the same time on another channel, so i know it was a 705 problem)
> 
> 
> what box do you have?




8300hdc


----------



## richiek

I'm in the Upper East Side and the picture keeps pixelating and the sound keeps stuttering. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Riverside_Guy

FWIW, after about 2 weeks with only one-three instances of audio dropouts (other than one song generating a blitzkreig of audio dropouts at the Grammies), last night was a nightmare.


The really galling thing is we constantly seem to see that they have SEEMINGLY solved the issue, only every single time, it's never more than a week or two before it goees back to the typical TWC glitchfest of lost dialog.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/18053115
> 
> 
> (other than one song generating a blitzkreig of audio dropouts at the Grammies),.



If that was during the rap thing







towards the end, then it was the censors screwing with your audio, not TW.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/18053115
> 
> 
> FWIW, after about 2 weeks with only one-three instances of audio dropouts (other than one song generating a blitzkreig of audio dropouts at the Grammies), last night was a nightmare.
> 
> 
> The really galling thing is we constantly seem to see that they have SEEMINGLY solved the issue, only every single time, it's never more than a week or two before it goees back to the typical TWC glitchfest of lost dialog.



Hmm...I have not noticed any increase in audio dropouts. In fact I've found them to be seemingly rare-to-nonexistant these days. Might be related to a particular channel you're watching?


Scott


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/18053438
> 
> 
> Hmm...I have not noticed any increase in audio dropouts. In fact I've found them to be seemingly rare-to-nonexistant these days. Might be related to a particular channel you're watching?
> 
> 
> Scott



705 last night. Plus some older stuff from 703/TNT recorded in the past few days.


----------



## heinriph

Anyone catching all the great new series?


Just last night, I caught the 'Season Premiere' of this great new show called 'Airport' on one of the Cinemaxes. The set design etc were amazing - everything looked like it was shot in 1970 or something. They even managed to get long-dead actors to take part.


At 2hrs 20 minutes, I would have thought it was an old movie, but the program guide was pretty explicit about it being a Season Premiere, so I must be wrong. Wonder what's going to happen on the next episode...


(I've seen a few of these 'season premiere' old movies, something in the program guide is screwed up)


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *richiek* /forum/post/18050777
> 
> 
> I'm in the Upper East Side and the picture keeps pixelating and the sound keeps stuttering. Anyone else have this problem?



Yea you have the same problem everyone else with TWC has. I think most of us have or have had it in varying degrees. If it has just started you may want to make an appointment for a signal check


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/18057502
> 
> 
> Yea you have the same problem everyone else with TWC has. I think most of us have or have had it in varying degrees. If it has just started you may want to make an appointment for a signal check



Or if it happens often (which is a problem we used to have, which seems to have been minimized of late) you'd want to have a tech out to check your signal strength. Last time a tech was out to my place all he had to do was replace a slightly rusty screw thread at the end of the cable that hooked my apartment up to the junction box in the hallway and my cable modem speeds became far more reliable....And that was a 2nd level tech....the 1st tier tech did nothing at all....


Scott


----------



## justlou




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *richiek* /forum/post/18050777
> 
> 
> I'm in the Upper East Side and the picture keeps pixelating and the sound keeps stuttering. Anyone else have this problem?



I didn't have audio problems, but I had terrible macroblocking/pixelating for 2 months. After numerous calls and 2 tech visits, the problem was never resolved. I switched to FiOS. I had no choice. My picture was that bad.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heinriph* /forum/post/18054394
> 
> 
> Anyone catching all the great new series?
> 
> 
> Just last night, I caught the 'Season Premiere' of this great new show called 'Airport' on one of the Cinemaxes. The set design etc were amazing - everything looked like it was shot in 1970 or something. They even managed to get long-dead actors to take part.
> 
> 
> At 2hrs 20 minutes, I would have thought it was an old movie, but the program guide was pretty explicit about it being a Season Premiere, so I must be wrong. Wonder what's going to happen on the next episode...
> 
> 
> (I've seen a few of these 'season premiere' old movies, something in the program guide is screwed up)



The next episode was called Airport 77.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/18057502
> 
> 
> Yea you have the same problem everyone else with TWC has. I think most of us have or have had it in varying degrees. If it has just started you may want to make an appointment for a signal check



One CAN get a reasonable idea by going into the advanced diagnostics... for my setup, they call it "Power Level." That plus the S/N Ratio (signal to noise).


That DOES generate a question. I started looking at this about 6+ months ago. I went looking to see what other may be getting. It sure looked like my figures (-8 to -11) were not so great. I DID have a splitter right by my TV, so I took it out and the signal level jumped up into the -2 to +2 range. I felt a whole lot BETTER about it, but can't say for sure it actually WAS better.


Since that time, I've seen a gradual erosion of those figures. I'm back to around -8. I'm now of 2 minds about calling for a tech...


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/18061464
> 
> 
> One CAN get a reasonable idea by going into the advanced diagnostics... for my setup, they call it "Power Level." That plus the S/N Ratio (signal to noise).
> 
> 
> That DOES generate a question. I started looking at this about 6+ months ago. I went looking to see what other may be getting. It sure looked like my figures (-8 to -11) were not so great. I DID have a splitter right by my TV, so I took it out and the signal level jumped up into the -2 to +2 range. I felt a whole lot BETTER about it, but can't say for sure it actually WAS better.
> 
> 
> Since that time, I've seen a gradual erosion of those figures. I'm back to around -8. I'm now of 2 minds about calling for a tech...



Yeah....you never know -- it could be the cause of some of the issues you've been having with Fox?


----------



## lee7n

I finally got to try TV Everywhere. Just TNT and TBS for now. I don't regularly watch those channels so nothing too interesting to me. Flash video. Seemed to be SD (George Lopez 4x3) but I am not sure. The Closer may have been HD it was widescreen but was not super clear. My laptop is basically 720p capable so I have seen better quality. I think it is a nice idea if it will be free and I guess more content will come. On an annoying note I had to call TWCNYC and get a level 3 tech to fix some kind of password issue. It asks for the digital phone login but would not let me use the service. They fixed it after like 3 calls to find the right dept.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/18063426
> 
> 
> Yeah....you never know -- it could be the cause of some of the issues you've been having with Fox?



Anything is possible, but I did NOT notice any appreciable change when I took the splitter (which, btw, was a 40-2150MHz one) out of the equation. I've seen the same pattern for a LONG time now, 1-2 weeks of near perfect performance, followed by several weeks of crap.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

A while back I had some issues with recording TCM movies (one recorded about 1/2, the other left a listing, but was blank) that others seemed to say they had the same issue. Sat. night they are running Bullit followed by French Connection, so I'm going to give it another shot... so if you want, try to record one and let us know what happens.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/18067435
> 
> 
> A while back I had some issues with recording TCM movies (one recorded about 1/2, the other left a listing, but was blank) that others seemed to say they had the same issue. Sat. night they are running Bullit followed by French Connection, so I'm going to give it another shot... so if you want, try to record one and let us know what happens.



I've recorded a number of things on TCM lately w/o incident.....I have to say that since the service guy fixed my hallway tap connection, my picture quality has been stable and the audio/video glitches have become increasingly rare....Might be the most stable I've ever seen things.


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/18067402
> 
> 
> Anything is possible, but I did NOT notice any appreciable change when I took the splitter (which, btw, was a 40-2150MHz one) out of the equation. I've seen the same pattern for a LONG time now, 1-2 weeks of near perfect performance, followed by several weeks of crap.



40-2150mhz splitter is for satellite use and not recommended for cable. two way services like vod and internet fall in the 5-40mhz range.


----------



## Berk32

 http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...elchanges.html 


> Quote:
> On or about March 24, 2010 Fox Reality will change its name to National Geographic Wild.



doesn't look like much will be happening for a while.....


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/18071734
> 
> 
> 40-2150mhz splitter is for satellite use and not recommended for cable. two way services like vod and internet fall in the 5-40mhz range.



Ah... I remember everyone saying that I HAD to have at least a "gigahertz" splitter, and this certainly fell in that range... so they all were wrong?


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/18075540
> 
> 
> Ah... I remember everyone saying that I HAD to have at least a "gigahertz" splitter, and this certainly fell in that range... so they all were wrong?



5-1000mhz is sufficient.


40-2150mhz are used typically in a satellite only or satellite mixed with a 1 way video service like antenna or cable. also 40-2150mhz splitters will have power passing on at least 1 port which can potentially damage any equipment hooked up such as your box, modem, tv.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/18075599
> 
> 
> 5-1000mhz is sufficient.
> 
> 
> 40-2150mhz are used typically in a satellite only or satellite mixed with a 1 way video service like antenna or cable. also 40-2150mhz splitters will have power passing on at least 1 port which can potentially damage any equipment hooked up such as your box, modem, tv.



Ah, thanks for being specific. Took a gander at the one TWC used, sure enough just like you say, 5-1000mHz.


----------



## JeffMoney

Yeshd (channel 753) is messed up keeps pausing


----------



## nyctveng

verizon owns empire city subway (ECS)



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rit56* /forum/post/17939446
> 
> 
> I think Empire might have the whole city with Verizon. They did the one building on my Street. One. Naturally Verizon lists my block as wired. The foreman for Empire was very nice. I asked him a ton of questions. It was a direct line to the building. He wanted to put in hardware so they could easily do other buildings. Verizon said no, meaning if another building gets service they have to rip up the whole street again. Not to smart or cost affective but we all know by now they never had any intention of servicing more than they had to.


----------



## Tresjolie9

Getting a blank black screen on channels 5 and 11 tonight. I'm in Little Neck FYI.


----------



## ronross




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/18067435
> 
> 
> A while back I had some issues with recording TCM movies (one recorded about 1/2, the other left a listing, but was blank) that others seemed to say they had the same issue. Sat. night they are running Bullit followed by French Connection, so I'm going to give it another shot... so if you want, try to record one and let us know what happens.



FWIW, TCM was my *worst* channel for recording towards the "end" with Passport on an 8300HD and in the beginning after the "upgrade" to Navigator. I have not had a problem with it though for some time now.


I hate to admit it but the MDN box works much better for me than it did with Passport. Trick play has been restored with my external drive and series recording is reliable. The only thing I really miss about Passport is keyword search and record. I rarely used manual recording.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ronross* /forum/post/18108177
> 
> 
> FWIW, TCM was my *worst* channel for recording towards the "end" with Passport on an 8300HD and in the beginning after the "upgrade" to Navigator. I have not had a problem with it though for some time now.
> 
> 
> I hate to admit it but the MDN box works much better for me than it did with Passport. Trick play has been restored with my external drive and series recording is reliable. The only thing I really miss about Passport is keyword search and record. I rarely used manual recording.



Yeah it works pretty well for me too. I personally miss manual recording a lot!


----------



## margoba

I, too, am very happy with MDN. I do prefer the old (Passport) style of implementing fast forward by 15 minute segments. Also, I like the fact that the Passport list of shows "remembered" where you were last viewing.


But, these are a small price to pay for having an external drive _and_ trick play.


-barry


----------



## MacAlert

Anyone having a problem with Comedy Central HD?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacAlert* /forum/post/18112673
> 
> 
> Anyone having a problem with Comedy Central HD?



no picture here


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18112697
> 
> 
> no picture here



Weird....it just came back at 11:28.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacAlert* /forum/post/18112673
> 
> 
> Anyone having a problem with Comedy Central HD?



Yep was blank up here on the UWS. Had to watch Daily Show in SD. Came back just about when Colbert started. Oh well....At least I had Start Over on the SD channel so I could see the beginning.


----------



## coreynyc

Not only did the Comedy Central HD sound & picture go down but my Sammy 3090 refused to record it, as if the channel didn't exist.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/18116166
> 
> 
> Not only did the Comedy Central HD sound & picture go down but my Sammy 3090 refused to record it, as if the channel didn't exist.



It won't record a channel thats not getting a signal.


----------



## Nick in NY




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/18028394
> 
> 
> Yeah I never cancelled my HDXtra package and really enjoy MGM-HD. Almost (but not quite) makes up for the loss of HDNet Movies. At least MGM-HD seems to show all movies in OAR. For some odd reason they insert one very very short commercial break (much shorter than a normal broascast commercial break) in every movie they show, but I can live with that in exchange for unedited OAR always true-HD movies.....



Let me get this straight; you're paying extra for MGM-HD and they

interrupt the movie for a commercial?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nick in NY* /forum/post/18120731
> 
> 
> Let me get this straight; you're paying extra for MGM-HD and they
> 
> interrupt the movie for a commercial?



In my market, you have to subscribe at extra cost to a tier called HDXtra. It USED to include the HDnets which had no commercials. Now that they are gone, I think every channel in that tier carries advertising.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Has anyone been seeing a new sort of glitch in CBS this past week? You get video breakup in multi-color bands that can be a little to almost the entire picture. Along with audio drop-outs. CBS used to be pretty clean, but not any more, far as I have seen. Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/18121303
> 
> 
> In my market, you have to subscribe at extra cost to a tier called HDXtra. It USED to include the HDnets which had no commercials. Now that they are gone, I think every channel in that tier carries advertising.



(we're all in the same market....







)


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/18121310
> 
> 
> Has anyone been seeing a new sort of glitch in CBS this past week? You get video breakup in multi-color bands that can be a little to almost the entire picture. Along with audio drop-outs. CBS used to be pretty clean, but not any more, far as I have seen. Anyone else seeing this?



No I've not seen this. And I watch Letterman every night.....


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nick in NY* /forum/post/18120731
> 
> 
> Let me get this straight; you're paying extra for MGM-HD and they
> 
> interrupt the movie for a commercial?



Well, you're paying extra for nearly every channel you have (assuming you've got something beyond basic cable) -- there are tiered packages of channels that you pay for and pretty much every one of them (except for maybe IFC and Sundance) shows commercials. MGM-HD is just part of another tiered package, and it has extremely limited commercial interruptions (usually one extremely short pod per movie). But it does show some excellent movies, always in OAR/5.1 (if appropriate). So in a way, it does sort of replace HDNet Movies. It doesn't show quite the variety of movies that HDNet used to (as it limits itself to things from the MGM vaults), but the MGM vaults are quite extensive....


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/18122079
> 
> 
> Well, you're paying extra for nearly every channel you have (assuming you've got something beyond basic cable) -- there are tiered packages of channels that you pay for and pretty much every one of them (except for maybe IFC and Sundance) shows commercials. MGM-HD is just part of another tiered package, and it has extremely limited commercial interruptions (usually one extremely short pod per movie). But it does show some excellent movies, always in OAR/5.1 (if appropriate). So in a way, it does sort of replace HDNet Movies. It doesn't show quite the variety of movies that HDNet used to (as it limits itself to things from the MGM vaults), but the MGM vaults are quite extensive....



The "MGM vault" situation is actually very odd, as Turner owns everything produced and owned by MGM pre-1986 (other than the the United Artist library, which Turner sold back with the MGM logo like 2 months after buying everything), and MGM bought the Metromedia library in 1997. So to see anything produced by MGM before 1986 - you have to find it on Turner Classic Movies or occasionally on TBS/TNT (like The Wizard of Oz and A Christmas Story)


(and I guess movies in the Columbia-Tristar family also can end up on MGM since Sony now owns or co-owns them all)


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/18121303
> 
> 
> In my market, you have to subscribe at extra cost to a tier called HDXtra. It USED to include the HDnets which had no commercials. Now that they are gone, I think every channel in that tier carries advertising.



Actually, HDNet and HDNet Movies always did show commercials. HDNet Movies never interrupted the movies with commercials, but in the "slack time" between movies they showed lots of commercials (I remember a particularly striking HD Petron commercial in heavy rotation).


And HDNet itself used to interrupt its shows for commercials for the first year or so that we had it, but near the end they changed their policy to work the same as the Movie channel so that their shows were the same length (i.e. 22 minutes for a 1/2 hour show or 44 minutes for an hour show) but then bunched all of the commercials after the show ended.


And despite having MGM-HD I still sorely miss HDNet and HDNet Movies. Speaking of, I noticed a funny thing the other day -- shows on HDNet still seem to show up in the guide search screen for me, but never have any future showings available. I SO wish that Mark Cuban and Time Warner could work out their differences!!!


Scott


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/18122373
> 
> 
> Actually, HDNet and HDNet Movies always did show commercials. HDNet Movies never interrupted the movies with commercials, but in the "slack time" between movies they showed lots of commercials (I remember a particularly striking HD Petron commercial in heavy rotation).
> 
> 
> And HDNet itself used to interrupt its shows for commercials for the first year or so that we had it, but near the end they changed their policy to work the same as the Movie channel so that their shows were the same length (i.e. 22 minutes for a 1/2 hour show or 44 minutes for an hour show) but then bunched all of the commercials after the show ended.
> 
> 
> And despite having MGM-HD I still sorely miss HDNet and HDNet Movies. Speaking of, I noticed a funny thing the other day -- shows on HDNet still seem to show up in the guide search screen for me, but never have any future showings available. I SO wish that Mark Cuban and Time Warner could work out their differences!!!
> 
> 
> Scott



Cuban is 'fighting' with Time Warner... Comcast... Cablevision... don't expect anything to change until he does...


----------



## JeffMoney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/18122373
> 
> 
> Actually, HDNet and HDNet Movies always did show commercials. HDNet Movies never interrupted the movies with commercials, but in the "slack time" between movies they showed lots of commercials (I remember a particularly striking HD Petron commercial in heavy rotation).
> 
> 
> And HDNet itself used to interrupt its shows for commercials for the first year or so that we had it, but near the end they changed their policy to work the same as the Movie channel so that their shows were the same length (i.e. 22 minutes for a 1/2 hour show or 44 minutes for an hour show) but then bunched all of the commercials after the show ended.
> 
> 
> And despite having MGM-HD I still sorely miss HDNet and HDNet Movies. Speaking of, I noticed a funny thing the other day -- shows on HDNet still seem to show up in the guide search screen for me, but never have any future showings available. I SO wish that Mark Cuban and Time Warner could work out their differences!!!
> 
> 
> Scott



i miss it too the replacement does not come close to HDnet & movies get it back and what ever happen on getting the NFL network and WGN!!!


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/18122436
> 
> 
> i miss it too the replacement does not come close to HDnet & movies get it back and what ever happen on getting the NFL network and WGN!!!



no idea what the deal is with WGN, but NFL Network and the NFL are in the same boat as HDNet and Cuban.....


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/18122436
> 
> 
> i miss it too the replacement does not come close to HDnet & movies get it back and what ever happen on getting the NFL network and WGN!!!



Yeah, the other "replacement" channel -- MavTV is just painfully bad. There is nothing of any quality at all on that channel and the picture quality is very very poor -- hardly better than SD, if that. (I guess that some executive saw that some of HDNet's schedule includes Bikini Destinations and Art Mann Presents and various fighting events and decided that another channel that shows bikini shows and fighting events would be a suitable replacement).


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18122403
> 
> 
> Cuban is 'fighting' with Time Warner... Comcast... Cablevision... don't expect anything to change until he does...



I just found a form on the HDNet site that will generate a letter to Time Warner requesting the HDNet channels. Of course it won't make any difference, but hey, it can't hurt....

http://www.hd.net/subscribe.html


----------



## Berk32

Don't forget - this is the full list of channels that we get with the HDXtra package - which costs only $2.05 when you have an HD DVR:


MGM HD

Smithsonian HD

Smithsonian HD On-Demand

MavTV HD

The Tennis Channel SD/HD

CBS College Sports SD/HD

NHL Network SD/HD

Big Ten Network HD

Big Ten Network HD On Demand

Big Ten SD package (but no Big Ten Network in SD itself for some reason, which is weird when they are all in use separately)

Fox College Sports Atlantic

Fox College Sports Central

Fox College Sports Pacific

FUEL

(all 4 of these are supposed to go HD at somepoint soon)

Gol TV


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18122581
> 
> 
> Don't forget - this is the full list of channels that we get with the HDXtra package - which costs only $2.05 when you have an HD DVR:
> 
> 
> MGM HD
> 
> Smithsonian HD
> 
> Smithsonian HD On-Demand
> 
> MavTV HD
> 
> The Tennis Channel SD/HD
> 
> CBS College Sports SD/HD
> 
> NHL Network SD/HD
> 
> Big Ten Network HD
> 
> Big Ten Network HD On Demand
> 
> Big Ten SD package (but no Big Ten Network in SD itself for some reason, which is weird when they are all in use separately)
> 
> Fox College Sports Atlantic
> 
> Fox College Sports Central
> 
> Fox College Sports Pacific
> 
> FUEL
> 
> (all 4 of these are supposed to go HD at somepoint soon)
> 
> Gol TV



And which of these do I care about? MGM-HD, and maybe Smithsonian sometimes. But on the other hand, MGM-HD shows enough good stuff to make it worth $2/month to me.


----------



## bigd86




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/18121310
> 
> 
> Has anyone been seeing a new sort of glitch in CBS this past week? You get video breakup in multi-color bands that can be a little to almost the entire picture. Along with audio drop-outs. CBS used to be pretty clean, but not any more, far as I have seen. Anyone else seeing this?



Me, too. CBS has sucked recently. I'm on the UWS (I believe you are, too). Maybe neighborhood related. At least it's not just me!!


----------



## heinriph

I use Closed Captioning in the bedroom to watch TV and not wake up the baby.


In my mind I should be able to turn on CC either on the cable box, or on the TV. But from fiddling around with it a while back, it seemed like it only works on the cable box. If I have CC turned off on the cable box, and turn it on on the TV, nothing comes up.


Does the TWC box strip the CC portion of the signal before outputting to the TV?


(I'm asking because the cable box seems to massacre most CC captions - overwriting on the same line instead of going to the next line, etc - so I'd like to try having the TV render the CC)


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heinriph* /forum/post/18124385
> 
> 
> I use Closed Captioning in the bedroom to watch TV and not wake up the baby.
> 
> 
> In my mind I should be able to turn on CC either on the cable box, or on the TV. But from fiddling around with it a while back, it seemed like it only works on the cable box. If I have CC turned off on the cable box, and turn it on on the TV, nothing comes up.
> 
> 
> Does the TWC box strip the CC portion of the signal before outputting to the TV?
> 
> 
> (I'm asking because the cable box seems to massacre most CC captions - overwriting on the same line instead of going to the next line, etc - so I'd like to try having the TV render the CC)



Same here just tried CC it and it only seems to work from the box at least on a Sony TV. I notice in the settings there are other options like cc2 and cc3 but they do not work either. In another note I think ODN 3.1.3_3 is new on the HDC since it seems to have reset by itself when I was sleeping but I haven't checked in a while. The last I remember was.3.1.3 _2


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heinriph* /forum/post/18124385
> 
> 
> it only works on the cable box. If I have CC turned off on the cable box, and turn it on on the TV, nothing comes up.



Nope...it only works on the box. Been that way for as long as I've had a digital cable box, regardless of the software on it.


----------



## chopsueychris

How long have we been without HDnet now? Since June? I've been stuck finding streams to watch HDnet content. Just hate TWC like so many here and it just sucks being stuck to subpar overpriced systems.


Makes me want to invest in a OTA sat system rig and just program the sat coordinates and go from there with an 18in dish pressed against my window in my apartment.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chopsueychris* /forum/post/18127289
> 
> 
> How long have we been without HDnet now? Since June? I've been stuck finding streams to watch HDnet content. Just hate TWC like so many here and it just sucks being stuck to subpar overpriced systems.
> 
> 
> Makes me want to invest in a OTA sat system rig and just program the sat coordinates and go from there with an 18in dish pressed against my window in my apartment.



Depends on which direction your window faces... AND buildings obstructing the view. I know DTV's bird is ~30º above the horizon, so in many instances you CAN be facing the correct direction, but don't see clear sky at 30º up.


----------



## ANGEL 35

Can some onetell me what i can do about this? I have a Samsung 3090 box When i change channels the box reboots. It does not do it all the time. It does 3 or 4 time a day some times more if you can help. Can some one tell me why it happens??? Thank you


----------



## Douglasy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/18133304
> 
> 
> Can some tell me what i can do about this? I have a Samsung 3090 box When i change channels the box reboots. It does not do it all the time. It does 3 or 4 time a day some times more if you can help. Can some one tell me why it happens??? Thank you



Per TWC, that is normal functioning. The box is a crashmaster and has problems with the buffering turning itself off.


----------



## Douglasy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/18125605
> 
> 
> Nope...it only works on the box. Been that way for as long as I've had a digital cable box, regardless of the software on it.



I actually have the opposite problem-- I can't get the box to output CC at all, and can only use the TV's CCing.


My belief is that if you use SVID or component, the CC is passed through and available on the TV, if you're using HDMI it strips it out and uses the box's captioning.


----------



## patrickpiteo

Anyone hear of the audio setting changing form digital to hdmi after powering off an don on a 8300 HDC box. Its happening on both of mine.


----------



## broadwayblue

Anyone else having issues with MSG HD? The channel is out now and my Rangers recording from earlier in the day was messed up too.


----------



## xolan99

So I've had it with the crashes and the lag on my 8300HDC. I loved the regular 8300HD so much more but I really want to keep the ability for HD on demand.


Are the new Samsung boxes any better? Can anyone who's owned both chime in on which has been the better box?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Douglasy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xolan99* /forum/post/18137855
> 
> 
> So I've had it with the crashes and the lag on my 8300HDC. I loved the regular 8300HD so much more but I really want to keep the ability for HD on demand.
> 
> 
> Are the new Samsung boxes any better? Can anyone who's owned both chime in on which has been the better box?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



xolan: the 3090 is pretty fast, so there's not a ton of lag, but it's as crashy as the HDC. Mine crashes daily if not more.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Douglasy* /forum/post/18136336
> 
> 
> I actually have the opposite problem-- I can't get the box to output CC at all, and can only use the TV's CCing.
> 
> 
> My belief is that if you use SVID or component, the CC is passed through and available on the TV, if you're using HDMI it strips it out and uses the box's captioning.



Not on my box... STB CC works fine using HDMI.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *patrickpiteo* /forum/post/18136596
> 
> 
> Anyone hear of the audio setting changing form digital to hdmi after powering off an don on a 8300 HDC box. Its happening on both of mine.



Every now and then (not very frequently at all) I'm pretty sure the change I made before powering things down somehow didn't re-appear. Way too infrequently to discern any pattern so I figure it's the ghost some of my buds on AVS think is inhabiting my box (it is said I have oompa-loompas in my box).


----------



## patrickpiteo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/18139364
> 
> 
> Every now and then (not very frequently at all) I'm pretty sure the change I made before powering things down somehow didn't re-appear. Way too infrequently to discern any pattern so I figure it's the ghost some of my buds on AVES think is inhabiting my box (it is said I have oompa-loompas in my box).



These box's are just too buggy, slow and suck for what we pay..


----------



## Douglasy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/18139351
> 
> 
> Not on my box... STB CC works fine using HDMI.




That's what I'm theorizing. STB captions work on HDMI, TV captions on SVID. STB captions don't work at all via SVID on the 3090 that I (or TWC techs) can determine...


----------



## raoul

for some reason i'm not getting sounds during some of the advertising. is anyone seeing this? some hd content doesn't have any audio?


----------



## Gooddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/18133304
> 
> 
> Can some onetell me what i can do about this? I have a Samsung 3090 box When i change channels the box reboots. It does not do it all the time. It does 3 or 4 time a day some times more if you can help. Can some one tell me why it happens??? Thank you



I have a 320gb 3090, it is unreliable, it fails to record shows. The log shows an error, setup box unable to record channel. The large HD does no good when it doesn't record.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gooddog* /forum/post/18145563
> 
> 
> I have a 320gb 3090, it is unreliable, it fails to record shows. The log shows an error, setup box unable to record channel. The large HD does no good when it doesn't record.




the problems are not related to the size of the hard drive.... its the software.... it happens on both samsung boxes (I've had both)


----------



## JeffMoney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18145885
> 
> 
> the problems are not related to the size of the hard drive.... its the software.... it happens on both samsung boxes (I've had both)



wow i was thinking of switching to a samsung 320gb since i only have the scientific atl 8300hdc i think it has 120gb, but if the samsung is so buggy why would i switch..


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/18146017
> 
> 
> wow i was thinking of switching to a samsung 320gb since i only have the scientific atl 8300hdc i think it has 120gb, but if the samsung is so buggy why would i switch..



it's not so buggy.... its a problem all boxes have (and its random - not consistent at all)


----------



## Chris NYC

Having a lot of trouble with my 3090/320GB not recording shows. If it's the software, wow, what garbage.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18146069
> 
> 
> it's not so buggy.... its a problem all boxes have (and its random - not consistent at all)



Not ALL... can't tell you how much I want A 320G Sammie, but I read about failed recordings an awful lot, yet I gotta say I think I've had 2 "incidents" in the past 2-3 years (it was 2 TCM movies and I read about a lot of folks having issues with recordings from that channel).


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/18146116
> 
> 
> Not ALL... can't tell you how much I want A 320G Sammie, but I read about failed recordings an awful lot, yet I gotta say I think I've had 2 "incidents" in the past 2-3 years (it was 2 TCM movies and I read about a lot of folks having issues with recordings from that channel).




I was about to type "I've been pretty lucky with my 8300HDC - in terms of recording" Until I turned on Dirty Jobs. It recorded the first 5 min or so! DOH!!!


I've actually given up and live with the constant audio drops. They have beaten me into submission!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/18150920
> 
> 
> I've actually given up and live with the constant audio drops. They have beaten me into submission!



At this point I strongly suspect this is not a box or software issue, but simply sloppy head end handling/distribution issues. Getting 'gatored did nothing for this issue... but it sure waxes and wanes big time!


----------



## Gooddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18145885
> 
> 
> the problems are not related to the size of the hard drive.... its the software.... it happens on both samsung boxes (I've had both)










I was being sarcastic. I was happy I received the high capacity dvr only to find it doesn't work right










I have another samsung non dvr HD box it yes, like you said it also has issues with on screen displays never disappearing unless the exit key is pressed on the remote, guide issues, show reminder issues, etc. A reboot is the temp fix but I wish they'd correct the underlying software issue.


----------



## Gooddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18146069
> 
> 
> it's not so buggy.... its a problem all boxes have (and its random - not consistent at all)



I've had a 8300HD for three years and a Samsung DRV and Samsung non DVR box for 2 1/2 months. It feels like I've had more issues with the Samsungs in that short time period than all three years of the 8300HD.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gooddog* /forum/post/18152593
> 
> 
> I've had a 8300HD for three years and a Samsung DRV and Samsung non DVR box for 2 1/2 months. It feels like I've had more issues with the Samsungs in that short time period than all three years of the 8300HD.



well you had the 8300HD with the old software...


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xolan99* /forum/post/18137855
> 
> 
> So I've had it with the crashes and the lag on my 8300HDC. I loved the regular 8300HD so much more but I really want to keep the ability for HD on demand.
> 
> 
> Are the new Samsung boxes any better? Can anyone who's owned both chime in on which has been the better box?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



The 8300HD now gives you the ability for On Demand channels since it was Navigatored a few months back. And amazingly, I'm quite happy with the version of Navigator they foisted upon us. Almost never crashes, supports external SATA expansion drives flawlessly, and works pretty well (even if it is missing a few key Passport features that I really loved, and the program descriptions are deficient in my opinion). If you're unhappy with your HDC, take it into the service center and swap it out for an 8300HD.


----------



## andgarden

It's the software. There might well be blips from the headend, but these should not defeat a recording.


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/18153417
> 
> 
> The 8300HD now gives you the ability for On Demand channels since it was Navigatored a few months back. And amazingly, I'm quite happy with the version of Navigator they foisted upon us. Almost never crashes, supports external SATA expansion drives flawlessly, and works pretty well (even if it is missing a few key Passport features that I really loved, and the program descriptions are deficient in my opinion). If you're unhappy with your HDC, take it into the service center and swap it out for an 8300HD.



+1


Scott has said almost exactly what I would have said.


-barry


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/18152224
> 
> 
> At this point I strongly suspect this is not a box or software issue, but simply sloppy head end handling/distribution issues. Getting 'gatored did nothing for this issue... but it sure waxes and wanes big time!




I'll say this. As a network person for a VERY large financial company, if I ran and designed my network the way TWC does, I would be fired in an INSTANT!


"I'm sorry, your trade didn't go through?...can you reboot your PC for me? Oh, yeah, let me send out a technician to swap out the box for you"


"I'm sorry, your email comes in with garbled letters? can you reboot your PC for me? Oh, yeah, let me send out a technician to swap out the box for you"


I'm sorry, you get glitches and judder on your screen? can you reboot your PC for me? Oh, yeah, let me send out a technician to swap out the box for you"



Yeah right. Yes, I know size/footprint makes a difference. But my network is pretty damn large as well!!!


----------



## nyctveng

yes time warner and every cable company has its issues but u cannot compare a network of a few hundred pc's in an office building to a network cover hundreds of square miles with over a million customers.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/18158071
> 
> 
> I'll say this. As a network person for a VERY large financial company, if I ran and designed my network the way TWC does, I would be fired in an INSTANT!
> 
> 
> "I'm sorry, your trade didn't go through?...can you reboot your PC for me? Oh, yeah, let me send out a technician to swap out the box for you"
> 
> 
> "I'm sorry, your email comes in with garbled letters? can you reboot your PC for me? Oh, yeah, let me send out a technician to swap out the box for you"
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, you get glitches and judder on your screen? can you reboot your PC for me? Oh, yeah, let me send out a technician to swap out the box for you"
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah right. Yes, I know size/footprint makes a difference. But my network is pretty damn large as well!!!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/18153417
> 
> 
> The 8300HD now gives you the ability for On Demand channels since it was Navigatored a few months back. And amazingly, I'm quite happy with the version of Navigator they foisted upon us. Almost never crashes, supports external SATA expansion drives flawlessly, and works pretty well (even if it is missing a few key Passport features that I really loved, and the program descriptions are deficient in my opinion). If you're unhappy with your HDC, take it into the service center and swap it out for an 8300HD.



Can't say I'm "happy" about the software, I am NOT. OTOH, after some bumps like dealing with how they do conflict resolution which drives me nuts, my HD/MDN HAS seemed pretty reliable compared to a LOT of the complaints I read about.


I had thought they really were retiring all the HD boxes, burt a few months ago, my aunt had issues and they gave her a HD from the truck.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/18159211
> 
> 
> yes time warner and every cable company has its issues but u cannot compare a network of a few hundred pc's in an office building to a network cover hundreds of square miles with over a million customers.



This is true, but you also can't compare a private company which has to answer to its customers with a virtual monopoly which really doesn't.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/18160392
> 
> 
> Can't say I'm "happy" about the software, I am NOT. OTOH, after some bumps like dealing with how they do conflict resolution which drives me nuts, my HD/MDN HAS seemed pretty reliable compared to a LOT of the complaints I read about.
> 
> 
> I had thought they really were retiring all the HD boxes, burt a few months ago, my aunt had issues and they gave her a HD from the truck.



Yeah, the last time they sent a person to my apartment to "fix" the problem I was having a few months back with improperly mapped/missing HD channels on my box after moving uptown, he said that the only "fix" for this problem he'd seen before was to swap out my box. And they sent him up with an 8300HD.


Of course I didn't let him (as I didn't want to lose the programming I've got saved on my internal and more importantly my external drive), and the issue resolved itself after I'd been having some problems with my cable modem and they fixed a cabling issue in my building junction box. Once the cable modem problem was fixed, my channel mapping issue magically went away.


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/18160406
> 
> 
> This is true, but you also can't compare a private company which has to answer to its customers with a virtual monopoly which really doesn't.



agreed. its unfortunate twc has a monopoly in most of the city but they are held to a certain standard by doitt as many people have pointed out here. its too bad that some people have to complain to them to get a service issue resolved. hopefully fios will live up to their commitment to wire up the entire city in the next few years to break up twc's monopoly.


----------



## Gooddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18153302
> 
> 
> well you had the 8300HD with the old software...



Yes, but it was nav'd months before I swaped out other old boxes for the Samsungs. Its still no contest, the 8300HD is trouble free, the non DVR and DRV Samsungs are a different story.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gooddog* /forum/post/18145563
> 
> 
> I have a 320gb 3090, it is unreliable, it fails to record shows. The log shows an error, setup box unable to record channel. The large HD does no good when it doesn't record.



I believe your missed recording issue is one that was very prevalent with the 3090 here in Charlotte (seems NYC and Charlotte were the only two areas with this problem)... the latest software updates we received (to ODN 3.2.0_15 and Samsung v4.3.5) has cured the issue... I have gone over 4 weeks now without any missed recordings. Unfortunately, 3.2.0_15 booted Sort by Favorites (for all boxes... not just the Sammies).


IF your problem is the same as we had here, periodic reboots was the interim workaround before they (seemingly) finally fixed it... the box would not miss recordings for 3 days or so after a reboot.


----------



## 5w30

What's the new diagnostics channel now that the high 700's are all taken up now? Didn't it use to be 796 ... but there's programming there now.

FYI at 920p 2/18 ch 715 CNBC HD is total macroblocked crap. Quality NBC Olympic hockey programming, too. Customer service is clueless.


----------



## jcc

Anyone having problems with their HD broadcast channels? I come home today to discover that CBS,NBC, Fox and ABC HD are gone. I've been watching the Olympics on regular channel.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *5w30* /forum/post/18164109
> 
> 
> What's the new diagnostics channel now that the high 700's are all taken up now? Didn't it use to be 796 ... but there's programming there now.
> 
> FYI at 920p 2/18 ch 715 CNBC HD is total macroblocked crap. Quality NBC Olympic hockey programming, too. Customer service is clueless.



which box do you have? i think for most its hold select on the remote for like 5 seconds and then hit down... or up.... for some there are 2 difference diagnostic screens - for others only down will work.


(just checked ch 715 and it looks fine here)


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcc* /forum/post/18164388
> 
> 
> Anyone having problems with their HD broadcast channels? I come home today to discover that CBS,NBC, Fox and ABC HD are gone. I've been watching the Olympics on regular channel.



working here


----------



## jcc

Thanks, I called for service.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/18159211
> 
> 
> yes time warner and every cable company has its issues but u cannot compare a network of a few hundred pc's in an office building to a network cover hundreds of square miles with over a million customers.




That's very true. Buy the network I help design and run is global and FAR FAR FAR from "a few hundred PC's" It's not even close by an order of magnitude.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18164399
> 
> 
> which box do you have? i think for most its hold select on the remote for like 5 seconds and then hit down... or up.... for some there are 2 difference diagnostic screens - for others only down will work.
> 
> 
> (just checked ch 715 and it looks fine here)



That's for extended diagnostics.... I think he was asking for the channel, which is 996... tune to that channel and wait a bit for a 6 page summary to come up. It will show last boot date and software rev.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> On March 1, 2010 in Manhattan, Brooklyn and Queens, Rise on ch. 92 will begin featuring programming content provided by Mega TV instead of Blue Ocean Network (BON).
> 
> Effective March 23, 2010, LATV on ch. 166 and 879 may no longer be available due to the expiration of their broadcast agreement.
> 
> 
> On or about March 29, 2010 we will launch Blue Ocean Network (BON) on ch. 156 and Speed Channel will change from digital to standard service. Also on that date in Manhattan, Brooklyn and Queens, SNY HD on ch. 726 will change to ch. 726 and 504 and YES HD on ch. 753 will change to ch. 753 and 505. In Mount Vernon, SNY HD on ch. 758 will change to ch. 758 and 504 and YES HD on ch. 757 will change to ch. 757 and 505.



nothing new - but its unclear why YES and SNY HD are being duplicated in the 500s (which of course are right now international channels) - they must be forgetting to tell us of a much bigger overhaul...


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18167773
> 
> 
> nothing new - but its unclear why YES and SNY HD are being duplicated in the 500s (which of course are right now international channels) - they must be forgetting to tell us of a much bigger overhaul...



I suspect that the 450s are getting too crowded for the sports tier and maybe they'll group all of the sports related HDs in the 500s?


----------



## net_synapse

I am in Southern Manhattan (using:3250HD) and am having serious problems with audio dropouts, macro blocking, and eventually the box will totally freeze and require a reboot.


Before we were all switched over to "Nav" I had great service.


When the change was made they totally wacked out my cable box and I had to get a replacement.


Ever since the changeover quality of signal and reliability have definitely suffered.


I even went over to 23rd Street yesterday to pick up yet another new converter but the problems persist.


What's interesting is that my other converter box (also:3250HD) in the bedroom does not suffer from these problems.


Both converters and RoadRunner feed from the same rooftop drop.


Also, a recent service call confirmed that wiring and all other equipment was fine.


Now my RoadRunner service is also experiencing frequent downtime.


Service call has been scheduled.


*

Has anyone else had a similar problem lately...?*


----------



## nyctveng

swap the placement of the good box with the "bad" box. if you have 3 outlets (roadrunner,bedroom,living room) and 1 out of 3 are bad then the problem is isolated to somewhere in your home.


i guarantee the "bad" box will work fine in your bedroom.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *net_synapse* /forum/post/18168187
> 
> 
> I am in Southern Manhattan (using:3250HD) and am having serious problems with audio dropouts, macro blocking, and eventually the box will totally freeze and require a reboot.
> 
> 
> Before we were all switched over to "Nav" I had great service.
> 
> 
> When the change was made they totally wacked out my cable box and I had to get a replacement.
> 
> 
> Ever since the changeover quality of signal and reliability have definitely suffered.
> 
> 
> I even went over to 23rd Street yesterday to pick up yet another new converter but the problems persist.
> 
> 
> What's interesting is that my other converter box (also:3250HD) in the bedroom does not suffer from these problems.
> 
> 
> Both converters and RoadRunner feed from the same rooftop drop.
> 
> 
> Also, a recent service call confirmed that wiring and all other equipment was fine.
> 
> 
> Now my RoadRunner service is also experiencing frequent downtime.
> 
> 
> Service call has been scheduled.
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Has anyone else had a similar problem lately...?*


----------



## JMillion

reading on here so glad i didnt change my SA8300HDC to any the Samsung boxes


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JMillion* /forum/post/18171651
> 
> 
> reading on here so glad i didnt change my SA8300HDC to any the Samsung boxes



why?


any problems the Samsung box might have the HDC could have too - same software.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/18169094
> 
> 
> swap the placement of the good box with the "bad" box. if you have 3 outlets (roadrunner,bedroom,living room) and 1 out of 3 are bad then the problem is isolated to somewhere in your home.
> 
> 
> i guarantee the "bad" box will work fine in your bedroom.



I been having lots of reboots with my 3090 box. It seems to have stoped for now







Did you have any problems with reboots??I hope it stop for good.







Any one having problems with reboots??? Thank you


----------



## John Mason

Unusually bad for a week now, with frequent video and/or audio glitches, making it hard to follow programs even though the dropouts last only seconds. SD Discovery (66) doesn't have the glitches. Looks like Science HD (775), which shares the QAM frequency with a Game HD channel, doesn't have the glitches. (Midtown east with a 8300HD and Navigator Mystro.) A few cold reboots during the week didn't help. Haven't noticed glitches this bad on other channels. -- John


----------



## andgarden

Planet Green HD was glitchy this morning for no apparent reason. A number of the other cable nets have been freezing periodically.


Does TW have anyone who actually monitors the live feeds on consumer equipment?


----------



## net_synapse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/18172842
> 
> 
> Any one having problems with reboots???



I was experiencing random reboots also but they have not occurred for a few weeks now...


----------



## ILW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/18173347
> 
> 
> Unusually bad for a week now, with frequent video and/or audio glitches, making it hard to follow programs even though the dropouts last only seconds. SD Discovery (66) doesn't have the glitches. Looks like Science HD (775), which shares the QAM frequency with a Game HD channel, doesn't have the glitches. (Midtown east with a 8300HD and Navigator Mystro.) A few cold reboots during the week didn't help. Haven't noticed glitches this bad on other channels. -- John



In addition to Discovery, I've also just started getting glitches on HBO (651), which never had problems before.


----------



## HRAMOS1965

Whats happening some of the channel glitching, freezing like Discovery , MGM , HBO this is happening all over what is Time Warner doing


----------



## Agent_C

Signed up for the Triple-Play and my transition date is this coming Thursday. The only thing I'm not clear on is how porting actually occurs.


At some point will my Verizon line just go dead and I then plug my phone into the new cable modem?


A_C


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/18176776
> 
> 
> Signed up for the Triple-Play and my transition date is this coming Thursday. The only thing I'm not clear on is how porting actually occurs.
> 
> 
> At some point will my Verizon line just go dead and I then plug my phone into the new cable modem?
> 
> 
> A_C



Ahyup, that's pretty much how it goes. I had figured out exactly how/where to tap in, so the installer jacked & called in and bingo, I had dial tone. I recall they wanted a 2 week period from when I agreed to the triple play until it was installed... I had at the time figured out it doesn't HAVE to take that long, thjat it actually can be done almost in real time.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HRAMOS1965* /forum/post/18175808
> 
> 
> Whats happening some of the channel glitching, freezing like Discovery , MGM , HBO this is happening all over what is Time Warner doing



This nonsense started a few years ago, but back then it was only on a few channels (most notably, Fox 705). The past 12 months it expanded to a LOT more channels (very noticeable on the premiums which NEVER, EVER had such glitches).


It's almost like TWC knows Verizon has halted all expansion beyond what they had on 7/1/09, so they can "afford" to be as sloppy as they want as most of us have NO choices.


----------



## MrRetro

I've been having lots of problems lately with Discovery HD, Science Channel HD and Spike HD. It's almost to the point of unwatchable with the frequency of dropouts and picture freezes, I could not enjoy the Deadliest Catch marathon yesterday!







Queens with HD8300.


----------



## Digiti




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrRetro* /forum/post/18179576
> 
> 
> I've been having lots of problems lately with Discovery HD, Science Channel HD and Spike HD. It's almost to the point of unwatchable with the frequency of dropouts and picture freezes, I could not enjoy the Deadliest Catch marathon yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queens with HD8300.




The same here in Kew Gardens all day yesterday..very bad on all stations with SA8300HD. Today is better.


----------



## CoolKidd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Digiti* /forum/post/18179620
> 
> 
> The same here in Kew Gardens all day yesterday..very bad on all stations with SA8300HD. Today is better.



Same here (Jamaica).... I did 2 hard reboots and it seems fine....


----------



## net_synapse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HRAMOS1965* /forum/post/18175808
> 
> 
> Whats happening some of the channel glitching, freezing like Discovery , MGM , HBO this is happening all over what is Time Warner doing



I have been having the same issues for the last week.


Different channels each day would drop audio, then experience severe macro blocking, and would finally freeze the system and only a reboot

would get me running again for another short period of time.


What's interesting is that I have had rock solid performance on all stations for the past two days now and some new problems have now started.


A large portion of my channels have now disappeared

(All Premium On Demand Channels, Fox HD, Showtime HD, etc..) and the screen reads: "To receive this channel call customer care 718-358-0900".


Also, my RoadRunner service is so erratic it is pretty much worthless at this point.


Service Call scheduled for Tuesday Morning, hope they get this under control STAT...


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ILW* /forum/post/18175273
> 
> 
> In addition to Discovery, I've also just started getting glitches on HBO (651), which never had problems before.



I saw bad glitching on HBO all weekend.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *net_synapse* /forum/post/18180660
> 
> 
> I have been having the same issues for the last week.
> 
> 
> Different channels each day would drop audio, then experience severe macro blocking, and would finally freeze the system and only a reboot
> 
> would get me running again for another short period of time.
> 
> 
> What's interesting is that I have had rock solid performance on all stations for the past two days now and some new problems have now started.
> 
> 
> A large portion of my channels have now disappeared
> 
> (All Premium On Demand Channels, Fox HD, Showtime HD, etc..) and the screen reads: "To receive this channel call customer care 718-358-0900".
> 
> 
> Also, my RoadRunner service is so erratic it is pretty much worthless at this point.
> 
> 
> Service Call scheduled for Tuesday Morning, hope they get this under control STAT...



This is clearly a signal problem....Hopefully the service people can resolve this for you


----------



## Chris NYC

Damnit. Third week in a row 24 did not record. Same story:


"Not recorded because the channel was not available (2)."


I am sitting on the channel, paused. Nothing else is recording or is scheduled to record until tomorrow. Has anyone else gotten this and how can you fix it?


3090 320GB.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chris NYC* /forum/post/18186431
> 
> 
> Damnit. Third week in a row 24 did not record. Same story:
> 
> 
> "Not recorded because the channel was not available (2)."
> 
> 
> I am sitting on the channel, paused. Nothing else is recording or is scheduled to record until tomorrow. Has anyone else gotten this and how can you fix it?
> 
> 
> 3090 320GB.



This WAS a well documented and widespread issue for TWC-Charlotte. Charlotte and NYC seem to be the only divisions with the issue.


The real fix is the latest software upgrades (ODN 3.2.0_15 + Samsung v4.3.5) that we recently got here in Charlotte. Mine's been working fine for a month now since the updates.


The workaround fix is to periodically (every 2-3 days) reboot the box... it should work fine for a few days after each reboot. Don't give up your 320GB box... hopefully the reboots will keep you going until NYC gets the updates.


----------



## Douglasy

I'm getting a new HDTV delivered today. Are any HD channels less compressed than others to allow a good look at the picture quality? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Douglasy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/18187081
> 
> 
> This WAS a well documented and widespread issue for TWC-Charlotte. Charlotte and NYC seem to be the only divisions with the issue.
> 
> 
> The real fix is the latest software upgrades (ODN 3.2.0_15 + Samsung v4.3.5) that we recently got here in Charlotte. Mine's been working fine for a month now since the updates.
> 
> 
> The workaround fix is to periodically (every 2-3 days) reboot the box... it should work fine for a few days after each reboot. Don't give up your 320GB box... hopefully the reboots will keep you going until NYC gets the updates.



I get this problem every now and then, but mostly on Mondays. Likely just coincidence.


----------



## JeffMoney

Why Wont TWC Correct this problem , I have 2 Hd tvs and one non-hd so when ever i order a PPV event for all of my tvs i get a double billed, so i check online to see and call then to take one off, i keep telling them to fix the bug in there system there software thinks its 2 diiffernt prgrams since HD is on channel 350 and 301 is for non hd, its unreal that i have do this over and over eveytime..


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Douglasy* /forum/post/18188453
> 
> 
> I get this problem every now and then, but mostly on Mondays. Likely just coincidence.



In Charlotte the problem affected FOXHD - and, to a lesser extent, CBSHD - almost exclusively. For me, that meant that Monday (House, 24, Big Bang Theory, CSI: Miami) and Thursday (Bones) were typically the nights it would happen.


I missed a large number of House, 24 and Bones episodes last year before we learned that a freshly rebooted box would work fine for a few days. With preventative reboots on Monday and Thursday mornings, I actually hadn't missed any episodes this season at all, and I haven't rebooted at all since the update about a month ago and still haven't missed any recordings at all.


The sad part is that this issue surfaced almost immediately here with the very first 3090 rollouts last April... but it took at least 9 months and three ODN and two Samsung software updates to finally fix it. The sadder part is that even though the latest versions have been playing relatively well here, they have been a disaster in San Diego for some reason. In particular, there were major issues with 4250HDC boxes in San Diego (but not here).


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/18189573
> 
> 
> Why Wont TWC Correct this problem , I have 2 Hd tvs and one non-hd so when ever i order a PPV event for all of my tvs i get a double billed, so i check online to see and call then to take one off, i keep telling them to fix the bug in there system there software thinks its 2 diiffernt prgrams since HD is on channel 350 and 301 is for non hd, its unreal that i have do this over and over eveytime..



Well its not a mistake.


The HD feed and non-HD feed are 2 separate broadcasts - more often than not they have separate prices. Ordering one doesn't entitle you to the other.


----------



## Douglasy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/18189823
> 
> 
> In Charlotte the problem affected FOXHD - and, to a lesser extent, CBSHD - almost exclusively. For me, that meant that Monday (House, 24, Big Bang Theory, CSI: Miami) and Thursday (Bones) were typically the nights it would happen.
> 
> 
> I missed a large number of House, 24 and Bones episodes last year before we learned that a freshly rebooted box would work fine for a few days. With preventative reboots on Monday and Thursday mornings, I actually hadn't missed any episodes this season at all, and I haven't rebooted at all since the update about a month ago and still haven't missed any recordings at all.
> 
> 
> The sad part is that this issue surfaced almost immediately here with the very first 3090 rollouts last April... but it took at least 9 months and three ODN and two Samsung software updates to finally fix it. The sadder part is that even though the latest versions have been playing relatively well here, they have been a disaster in San Diego for some reason. In particular, there were major issues with 4250HDC boxes in San Diego (but not here).



That's the one-- the recordings I had trouble with were on CBS/CBSHD, and on Fox. I was wondering if it was a broadcast flag or something like that.


Interestingly, I had another recording bug last night, where the box taped "mythbusters" even though mythbusters wasn't on-- not in the guide, nor in the info of the recorded program. It caught one hour of a multi-hour king tut special. Very odd.


----------



## Chris NYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/18187081
> 
> 
> This WAS a well documented and widespread issue for TWC-Charlotte. Charlotte and NYC seem to be the only divisions with the issue.
> 
> 
> The real fix is the latest software upgrades (ODN 3.2.0_15 + Samsung v4.3.5) that we recently got here in Charlotte. Mine's been working fine for a month now since the updates.
> 
> 
> The workaround fix is to periodically (every 2-3 days) reboot the box... it should work fine for a few days after each reboot. Don't give up your 320GB box... hopefully the reboots will keep you going until NYC gets the updates.



Wow thanks for the info. Can't wait for the update. Until then I would bounce the box daily.


----------



## net_synapse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *net_synapse* /forum/post/18180660
> 
> 
> I have been having the same issues for the last week.
> 
> 
> Different channels each day would drop audio, then experience severe macro blocking, and would finally freeze the system and only a reboot
> 
> would get me running again for another short period of time.
> 
> 
> What's interesting is that I have had rock solid performance on all stations for the past two days now and some new problems have now started.
> 
> 
> A large portion of my channels have now disappeared
> 
> (All Premium On Demand Channels, Fox HD, Showtime HD, etc..) and the screen reads: "To receive this channel call customer care 718-358-0900".
> 
> 
> Also, my RoadRunner service is so erratic it is pretty much worthless at this point.
> 
> 
> Service Call scheduled for Tuesday Morning, hope they get this under control STAT...



Tech arrived on schedule and was able to diagnose and fix the problems quickly (He replaced / reconfigured splitters).


PS: To all those experiencing glitches this past weekend he claimed that was the result of upgrades being performed for SDV deployment, no ETA on when it will go live....


----------



## JeffMoney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18189901
> 
> 
> Well its not a mistake.
> 
> 
> The HD feed and non-HD feed are 2 separate broadcasts - more often than not they have separate prices. Ordering one doesn't entitle you to the other.



The price is the same , and like i said i have 3 tv's and i have the right to have it on all tv's..


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/18192192
> 
> 
> The price is the same , and like i said i have 3 tv's and i have the right to have it on all tv's..



the price is most definitely NOT the same.... and they have different schedules...


----------



## JeffMoney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18192201
> 
> 
> the price is most definitely NOT the same.... and they have different schedules...



the price is the same i checked it when i did it hd 350 44.99 and when i did it on 301 same

price 44.99 so your wrong ...


the WWE PPV Event is always the same for both.. maybe in your area its different..


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/18192222
> 
> 
> the price is the same i checked it when i did it hd 350 44.99 and when i did it on 301 same
> 
> price 44.99 so your wrong ...
> 
> 
> the WWE PPV Event is always the same for both.. maybe in your area its different..



we're in the same area....


and i never order PPV events - but i know that not too long ago there was a $10 difference.... but if that's gone now then so be it - but the system still treats the broadcast as 2 separate events (should they... probably not... but that's just the way it's set up, and since they have different schedules, being able to unlock both with one order isn't so simple)


----------



## Chris NYC

Rebooted the box yesterday but Lost failed to record last not with the same message in the recording log










Not giving up my 3090 so they better push that update soon.


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/18192192
> 
> 
> The price is the same , and like i said i have 3 tv's and i have the right to have it on all tv's..



i agree with berk32. you yourself can fix this by getting HD boxes on all your TV's regardless if the TVs are HD or not then just order the HD event. I've worked for several cable companies and how PPV works is every movie or event on every PPV channel has a unique 3 or 4 digit event code for billing purposes. Say Boxing on Ch 100 is code 0001 for $50 and PPV provider is TVN, Boxing HD on Ch101 is code 0002 for $50 and PPV provider is Indemand. Same event, 2 different billing codes, 2 different content providers. Ordering 1 does not entitle you to the other. In a case like that PPV royalties can only go to one content provider.


This is different than say premium channels like HBO where you order SD and get HD. Those are 2 distinct services with same content but in the billing system, the channels can be put in the same service package.


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18189901
> 
> 
> Well its not a mistake.
> 
> 
> The HD feed and non-HD feed are 2 separate broadcasts - more often than not they have separate prices. Ordering one doesn't entitle you to the other.



That's correct,


If you order a PPV on THE SAME CHANNEL per box in your home, you are automatically billed just once. (All boxes should recognize the order if the channel is the same.) But if you order an HD PPV and an SD PPV their computer has to recognize it on two separate channels. (In this case, two seperate broadcasts.)


To prevent this, you must be sure to order only one time, but for the same channel. If you order the HD feed of a PPV AND the SD feed of a PPV, you will be double-billed.


Jack


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> You yourself can fix this by getting HD boxes on all your TV's regardless if the TVs are HD or not then just order the HD event.




Great tip!


Jack


----------



## jcdagget

I've read about the issues people have been recently having with TWC. This past week my DVR hasn't been recording well -- glitches, stutters and even skipped recordings. I have been trying to troubleshoot whether it's the external eSATA hard drive I have attached or Time Warner's signal. I've decided to test it be shutting down the external drive for a little while.


I'll poll AVS readers of this forum: Verizon FIOS has just been installed in my building. Currently I have TW's triple play. Should I ditch TW and switch over? Is this a no-brainer? My one and only concern is that the FIOS box won't support an external HD (at least yet). But will the quality of the HD picture and internet speed more than make up for that loss?


----------



## net_synapse

Is anyone else having problems with Cinemax HD (658) in Southern Manhattan?


I am just getting a black screen (no sound or video).


Please advise.


----------



## coreynyc

MSG-HD (727) has been out tonight as well. I'm in Forest Hills


----------



## net_synapse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/18200938
> 
> 
> MSG-HD (727) has been out tonight as well. I'm in Forest Hills



A reboot finally solved my problem.


I suggest you try the same...


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcdagget* /forum/post/18198608
> 
> 
> Verizon FIOS has just been installed in my building. Currently I have TW's triple play. Should I ditch TW and switch over? Is this a no-brainer? My one and only concern is that the FIOS box won't support an external HD (at least yet). But will the quality of the HD picture and internet speed more than make up for that loss?



Both TiVO and Moxi work with FiOS, so you have choices.


What neighborhood? Far as I can tell, they haven't run lines into any new areas beyond what already had been cabled at the time of the franchise agreement... and in those neighborhoods they said were wired, it was only one or two huge complexes... everyone else is still waiting.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *net_synapse* /forum/post/18200488
> 
> 
> Is anyone else having problems with Cinemax HD (658) in Southern Manhattan?
> 
> 
> I am just getting a black screen (no sound or video).
> 
> 
> Please advise.



Every thing working


----------



## jcdagget




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/18202838
> 
> 
> Both TiVO and Moxi work with FiOS, so you have choices.
> 
> 
> What neighborhood? Far as I can tell, they haven't run lines into any new areas beyond what already had been cabled at the time of the franchise agreement... and in those neighborhoods they said were wired, it was only one or two huge complexes... everyone else is still waiting.



Lincoln Center. The Verizon folks have been running demos in our lobby. A friend who lives up in the 80s is hopeful there are working their way up to him (and beyond).


Are you suggesting that I not utilize Verizon's set top box and get a Moxi or Tivo instead -- or would I need both?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcdagget* /forum/post/18204082
> 
> 
> Lincoln Center. The Verizon folks have been running demos in our lobby. A friend who lives up in the 80s is hopeful there are working their way up to him (and beyond).
> 
> 
> Are you suggesting that I not utilize Verizon's set top box and get a Moxi or Tivo instead -- or would I need both?



Ah-ha, I had read a LONG while ago there had been activity (street openings to run cable... err fiber) around there. There was some up in Morningside, but AFAIK, no buildings were wired. I know there's a big Verizon switching station by Columbia, so logic said they would run trunks down WEA, which should be VERY fertile ground for Verizon. They were supposed to be near me last August, then everything ground to a halt. Meanwhile we are bombarded by zillions of dollars in ads... for a service almost nobody can actually get.


Nevertheless, I AM happy that you can actually switch!


As for third party DVRs, not both, but those 2 seem to be pretty much the ONLY option compared to the supplied DVR. Both have dedicated threads so you can read up on the differences (main one, TiVO charges a regular monthly fee, Moxi does not). Both offer vastly expanded space for recordings, the Verizon one is very limited and I haven't read much about it being able to use more drive space.


----------



## carl2680




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/18209141
> 
> 
> Ah-ha, I had read a LONG while ago there had been activity (street openings to run cable... err fiber) around there. There was some up in Morningside, but AFAIK, no buildings were wired. I know there's a big Verizon switching station by Columbia, so logic said they would run trunks down WEA, which should be VERY fertile ground for Verizon. They were supposed to be near me last August, then everything ground to a halt. Meanwhile we are bombarded by zillions of dollars in ads... for a service almost nobody can actually get.
> 
> 
> Nevertheless, I AM happy that you can actually switch!
> 
> 
> As for third party DVRs, not both, but those 2 seem to be pretty much the ONLY option compared to the supplied DVR. Both have dedicated threads so you can read up on the differences (main one, TiVO charges a regular monthly fee, Moxi does not). Both offer vastly expanded space for recordings, the Verizon one is very limited and I haven't read much about it being able to use more drive space.




They already wired the Co Ops of Morningside Gardens on 123TH broadway and LaSalle (last Month), tenants can order FIOS.


----------



## godfreyb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcdagget* /forum/post/18198608
> 
> 
> I'll poll AVS readers of this forum: Verizon FIOS has just been installed in my building. Currently I have TW's triple play. Should I ditch TW and switch over? Is this a no-brainer? My one and only concern is that the FIOS box won't support an external HD (at least yet). But will the quality of the HD picture and internet speed more than make up for that loss?



Switch to FIOS. You won't regret it. I switched 2 months ago and cannot imagine going back to the dreadful Navigator, dropouts, sound glitches, etc. And what is more, if Verizon screw up, they give you monetary credit. As my wife might say 'they make me feel like a 'poissen' - person - guess you have to imagine the New York accent!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680* /forum/post/18211974
> 
> 
> They already wired the Co Ops of Morningside Gardens on 123TH broadway and LaSalle (last Month), tenants can order FIOS.



Ah, first time I heard that. Wonder how many units... it seems they go for 300+ units and leave everyone else gasping for air.


Still they are there and also in Lincoln Center area, wonder when they will do a run down WEA? I don't get it because that corridor would seem IDEAL for them signing up subs... it was supposed to have been done last summer.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcdagget* /forum/post/18198608
> 
> 
> I'll poll AVS readers of this forum: Verizon FIOS has just been installed in my building. Currently I have TW's triple play. Should I ditch TW and switch over? Is this a no-brainer? My one and only concern is that the FIOS box won't support an external HD (at least yet). But will the quality of the HD picture and internet speed more than make up for that loss?



No brainer… do the math... FIOS is cheaper for their “triple play” just be sure to max out on whatever their current promotions are.


Should you decide to be a masochist, and stay with the dark side, TW, then definitely workout a discount. And by all means, do it without a 2-year lock in contract, to give you an escape route, since options are available to you.


Check out the local FIOS NY thread, you will not see any posts regarding problems, as seen here on a daily basis. FIOS has superior picture, audio and internet.


My only complaint with them is their lack of picture in picture. However, once TW got rid of Passport, their PIP wasn’t the same, it was useless anyway, so it’s not a real loss.


As Riverside Guy said, you can use Moxi or Tivo if you prefer but I’m enjoying their multi room DVR box. If Tivo comes out with a new product in a few months, as rumored, I’ll look into it but I’m very happy right now.


----------



## Ted Todorov




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/17247500
> 
> 
> I'm on 57th and 11th Ave and my node qualifies for service. I have an installation set up for next Saturday. I'm curious to see what it's like. I'm not really interested in the download speed but I do want the higher upload. We'll see if it performs up to expectation or is worth the extra 50 bucks.
> 
> 
> I don't think it's so much Manhattan South favored over North; I think if we did an overlay of the areas where Verizon Fios is available and where this has been introduced, we'd discover a shocking - shocking! - amount of overlap. My 4-year-old building doesn't yet have Fios available but my management says the building is fully wired for it; Verizon just has to flip the switch. My area does have Fios; a new condo building two block north of me on 59th and 11th has it.



How can you tell where FIOS is available -- all I have found is forms on verizon.com where you enter you phone number (I'm on the UWS -- the West 70s) and it comes back with "We're sorry. FIOS is not available in your area." No indication whatsoever on when it will appear (other than the by 2014 promise that Verizon made to the city). Five years is a long time to wait. (My building a 1897 sort-of brownstone rental is guaranteed NOT wired for fiber.)


While it would appear I could get 50/5 Docsis 3.0 now. Any reason I shouldn't? How does it interact with clear QAM based DVRs?


----------



## carl2680




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/18215684
> 
> 
> Ah, first time I heard that. Wonder how many units... it seems they go for 300+ units and leave everyone else gasping for air.
> 
> 
> Still they are there and also in Lincoln Center area, wonder when they will do a run down WEA? I don't get it because that corridor would seem IDEAL for them signing up subs... it was supposed to have been done last summer.



There are over 1200 units in those co- ops. There are many large buildings in these blocks, but most of them are public housing building which have over 1900 units. Of course Verizon will not wire those public housing units until every private building is done( my personal opinion).


They are not running down block by block or anything like that. IF you live in a a block with many large buildings, or co-ops then you will be wired with FIOS soon except (public housing projects).


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *godfreyb* /forum/post/18215601
> 
> 
> Switch to FIOS. You won't regret it. I switched 2 months ago and cannot imagine going back to the dreadful Navigator, dropouts, sound glitches, etc. And what is more, if Verizon screw up, they give you monetary credit. As my wife might say 'they make me feel like a 'poissen' - person - guess you have to imagine the New York accent!



It would be a tough decision for me. Everything I've heard about FIOS is very good, but I really do enjoy the freedom of having a 1TB external drive on my TWC box. It's especially nice to be able to go on a two week vacation, and not worry about disk space.


I think I'd either stick with TWC or get FIOS plus a Tivo or a Moxi. Actually, knowing me and my laziness, I'd probably stick with TWC and keep monitoring FIOS waiting for them to get a better DVR.


-barry


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/18219145
> 
> 
> I'd probably stick with TWC and keep monitoring FIOS waiting for them to get a better DVR.



That is the current rumor.


----------



## Gooddog

I want to recognize TWC-HVC performance over the last week here in Orange County. We were clocked with two heavy snowstorms that dumped a total of 4 feet of very wet and heavy snow with high winds. Everything here is overhead, electric, cable, phone. On Thursday night/Friday morning a record setting 90% of Central Hudson Electric customers were without power in Orange County, the other electric company in the county, Orange and Rockland had slightly less outages but they were widespread and many are still dark days later. Not once did II lose TV, Internet or Phone service from TWC. It was rock solid, no small feat when trees all over the county came down on overhead lines including cable lines and related cable equipment Wednesday, Thursday and Friday. We all complain about TWC and their network from time to time, but at least for me it was perfect and kept functioning problem free under a tremendous onslaught from mother nature.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gooddog* /forum/post/18219819
> 
> 
> I want to recognize TWC-HVC performance over the last week here in Orange County. We were clocked with two heavy snowstorms that dumped a total of 4 feet of very wet and heavy snow with high winds. Everything here is overhead, electric, cable, phone. On Thursday night/Friday morning a record setting 90% of Central Hudson Electric customers were without power in Orange County, the other electric company in the county, Orange and Rockland had slightly less outages but they were widespread and many are still dark days later. Not once did II lose TV, Internet or Phone service from TWC. It was rock solid, no small feat when trees all over the county came down on overhead lines including cable lines and related cable equipment Wednesday, Thursday and Friday. We all complain about TWC and their network from time to time, but at least for me it was perfect and kept functioning problem free under a tremendous onslaught from mother nature.



Since you didn’t have a problem, it’s really not a measure of anything. All it means is that their infrastructure on the pole remained intact. That’s nice… But it’s no indication whatsoever of how TWC service would respond had it not.


OK, since we’re doing kudos... I just switched to TWC digital phone from Verizon and the audio quality is actually slightly improved. It seems the TWC signal has a higher S/N ratio. Just the opposite of what I was expecting frankly.


A_C


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ted Todorov* /forum/post/18216919
> 
> 
> How can you tell where FIOS is available -- all I have found is forms on verizon.com where you enter you phone number (I'm on the UWS -- the West 70s) and it comes back with "We're sorry. FIOS is not available in your area." No indication whatsoever on when it will appear (other than the by 2014 promise that Verizon made to the city). Five years is a long time to wait. (My building a 1897 sort-of brownstone rental is guaranteed NOT wired for fiber.)
> 
> 
> While it would appear I could get 50/5 Docsis 3.0 now. Any reason I shouldn't? How does it interact with clear QAM based DVRs?



Cost be the big one. I think that service level costs ~100/mon, just for the IP access. As for FiOS, you're in a similar boat as I... waiting for Verizon to run trunk lines at least north and south along WEA/Columbus/Broadway. Oh, and the stated deadline is more like 2017... there were three years of delays built into the original application. The worse news is AFAIK they are ONLY wiring 300+ unit complexes, not much of anything smaller. I actually got that from Verizon, via my co-ops business relationship with them.


----------



## Gooddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/18220528
> 
> 
> Since you didn’t have a problem, it’s really not a measure of anything. All it means is that their infrastructure on the pole remained intact. That’s nice… But it’s no indication whatsoever of how TWC service would respond had it not.
> 
> 
> OK, since we’re doing kudos... I just switched to TWC digital phone from Verizon and the audio quality is actually slightly improved. It seems the TWC signal has a higher S/N ratio. Just the opposite of what I was expecting frankly.
> 
> 
> A_C



Since you have not the _*slightest clue*_ what actually happened up here, my comments stand.


As if on queue two hours after I wrote my post, most channels disappeared but IP and Phone worked. At 10:30am everything, including IP and phone went down across the valley, as of 1:15pm Phone, IP and some standard def channels are working.


----------



## eieio

Hi All:


I noticed an odd problem in the bedroom tv (a new Sony 46EX500) which is connected to a Samsung SMT-H3050:


previously, i rarely watched much more than CNN in my bedroom. now, with this new and far nicer tv, i just started to. i added some favorites to help me remember the channel numbers as i do not have the Logitech Harmony One that i have in my living room set up.


one channel is E-HD (i think 724). oddly, it was all black with no picture or sound signal at all! i then punched in channel 24 in my time warner remote and there WAS indeed a standard def E channel. punching in 724 did not result in any picture whatsoever. Is something wrong with either my signal stream or my Samsung HD cable box?


as i'm beginning to really enjoy having a nice tv in my bedroom (the 46EX500 is only a week old), i'm thinking about whether or not springing for another dvr. i already have a dvr in my living room so i thought it might be a bit much to have yet another one in my bedroom. then again, it would help me "get rid of" many advertisements!!


may i ask if there's something wrong with Time Warner's feed of E-HD or something wrong with my own set up or cable box?


Also: the "last" channel function does not work well at all. When i press "last" on the remote, it doesn't always go back to the last channel that i was on! it sort of goes to some channel but frequently, it is NOT the last channel that i was on! Is this yet another clue as to what is wrong?


Thanks in advance. These are somewhat sticky issues that i really don't know how to diagnose or troubleshoot.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eieio* /forum/post/18222757
> 
> 
> Hi All:
> 
> 
> I noticed an odd problem in the bedroom tv (a new Sony 46EX500) which is connected to a Samsung SMT-H3050:
> 
> 
> previously, i rarely watched much more than CNN in my bedroom. now, with this new and far nicer tv, i just started to. i added some favorites to help me remember the channel numbers as i do not have the Logitech Harmony One that i have in my living room set up.
> 
> 
> one channel is E-HD (i think 724). oddly, it was all black with no picture or sound signal at all! i then punched in channel 24 in my time warner remote and there WAS indeed a standard def E channel. punching in 724 did not result in any picture whatsoever. Is something wrong with either my signal stream or my Samsung HD cable box?
> 
> 
> as i'm beginning to really enjoy having a nice tv in my bedroom (the 46EX500 is only a week old), i'm thinking about whether or not springing for another dvr. i already have a dvr in my living room so i thought it might be a bit much to have yet another one in my bedroom. then again, it would help me "get rid of" many advertisements!!
> 
> 
> may i ask if there's something wrong with Time Warner's feed of E-HD or something wrong with my own set up or cable box?
> 
> 
> Also: the "last" channel function does not work well at all. When i press "last" on the remote, it doesn't always go back to the last channel that i was on! it sort of goes to some channel but frequently, it is NOT the last channel that i was on! Is this yet another clue as to what is wrong?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance. These are somewhat sticky issues that i really don't know how to diagnose or troubleshoot.



I have the same problem. I have 3090 Samsung box. Can not get 724 E HD but i get 24 E SD.







724 is a black screen with no sound


----------



## eieio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/18223099
> 
> 
> I have the same problem. I have 3090 Samsung box. Can not get 724 E HD but i get 24 E SD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 724 is a black screen with no sound



ANGEL: is 724 the ONLY channel that's all blank for you?


i wonder if it's the ONLY channel that's a problem, or there are others as well.


could it be an equipment problem, i.e. like my HDMI cable is somewhat defective? or, is it a Time Warner transmission problem?


----------



## LisaM

Is anyone else getting massive audio dropouts during the Olympic hockey game?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LisaM* /forum/post/18223439
> 
> 
> Is anyone else getting massive audio dropouts during the Olympic hockey game?



Didn't notice any... might be an idea to put your box, software and neighborhood in your sig.


----------



## eieio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/18223099
> 
> 
> I have the same problem. I have 3090 Samsung box. Can not get 724 E HD but i get 24 E SD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 724 is a black screen with no sound



Is the black screen with no sound on channel 724 (E - HD) an infrequent occurrence? It seems like there aren't that many folks with this issue.


Thx in advance.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eieio* /forum/post/18223243
> 
> 
> ANGEL: is 724 the ONLY channel that's all blank for you?
> 
> 
> i wonder if it's the ONLY channel that's a problem, or there are others as well.
> 
> 
> could it be an equipment problem, i.e. like my HDMI cable is somewhat defective? or, is it a Time Warner transmission problem?



Yes it was, it is now back on 724 E-HD







All HD seems to be working


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/18219145
> 
> 
> I think I'd either stick with TWC or get FIOS plus a Tivo *or a Moxi*.
> 
> -barry

















Moxi just came out with a new three tuner multi room DVR
http://moxi.com/us/home.html


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/18227866
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moxi just came out with a new three tuner multi room DVR
> http://moxi.com/us/home.html



Actually, they unbundled the 3 tuner + mate so you could get the 3 tuner model without having to take the Moxi Mate.


I could be wrong, but I think the kind of "tuning adapter" we would get from TWC restricts access to only 2 tuners. Not all that sure about FiOS/Cablevision/RCN.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/18233482
> 
> 
> ...I think the kind of "tuning adapter" we would get from TWC restricts access to only 2 tuners..



That's a good point. I'd hate to dump all that cash on a new toy to find that it doesn't perform as advertised. By the way, there's also all sorts of chatter on the Tivo threads regarding new announcements and great deals on old inventories. If you're thinking about either of these devices, keep an eye open. Things are happening.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/18233688
> 
> 
> That's a good point. I'd hate to dump all that cash on a new toy to find that it doesn't perform as advertised. By the way, there's also all sorts of chatter on the Tivo threads regarding new announcements and great deals on old inventories. If you're thinking about either of these devices, keep an eye open. Things are happening.



I see some info leaking out... and it's 100% under whelming. Looks like the ONLY new thing is a 320G drive in the 300 buck unit.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/18223099
> 
> 
> I have the same problem. I have 3090 Samsung box. Can not get 724 E HD but i get 24 E SD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 724 is a black screen with no sound



Are you really missing in out on anything? E is just miserable


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/18133304
> 
> 
> Can some onetell me what i can do about this? I have a Samsung 3090 box When i change channels the box reboots. It does not do it all the time. It does 3 or 4 time a day some times more if you can help. Can some one tell me why it happens??? Thank you



Excessive rebooting is often caused by a signal strength problem with the lines outside the home and often NOT the box. Our box used to reboot like 5 times a week, we got our lines replaced and now maybe it reboots once a month.


I would call and say, "I'd like to speak to a supervisor for a problem that has not been resolved." This gets you past the known-nothing CSR dolts who answer the phone. Than, when you get a higher level person, request that they have an In-House Tech and NOT an independent contractor to come out and check your line and signal strength and to replace the line if needed.


In the meantime, you can unplug the box for about 15 minutes and than plug it back in to get the bad data out. But this may only be a temporary fix. Get your signal and line checked and changed if needed first. If that is low, or there is interference on the line, a new box won't do ANYTHING until that is fixed! The new Navigator guide boxes are very sensitive to line strength imput.


Jack


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/18133304
> 
> 
> Can some onetell me what i can do about this? I have a Samsung 3090 box When i change channels the box reboots. It does not do it all the time. It does 3 or 4 time a day some times more if you can help. Can some one tell me why it happens??? Thank you



I've had a 3090 for 11 months now, with at least four ODN versions and three Samsung firmware versions, and not once has it ever spontaneously rebooted (other than TW initiated software downloads/upgrades). Before the 3090 I had an 8300HDC which DID reboot spontaneously.


I don't think your issue is one of the inherent 3090 bugs/annoyances... I'd guess you either have a problem box or, as Satch Man suggested, you have some sort of external issue.


One additional suggestion on the "external" side... I have seen some strange interactions with downstream HDMI equipment (my 3090 refuses to boot with HDMI connected to a powered up Onkyo 876... turn the AVR off or disconnect the HDMI cable and it boots fine). If you are connected via HDMI, your channel change reboot issue possibly could be due to handshaking problems caused by by resolution changes between channels. Either try component connections or at least lock the 3090 at a single output resolution and see if it makes any difference. Might be worth a try before you abandon the box.


----------



## Chris NYC

My 3090 just tried to do a software update on boot (I am on 2.4.9.3). It says it failed to download the image then continues booting. All started because all channels are black now. Getting really frustrated with TWC at this point.


----------



## disafan

New as of March 5th....



> Quote:
> Effective immediately The Gospel Music Channel on ch. 152 was renamed gmc by the provider.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On or about March 29, 2010 Virtual Video Store: Classic on ch. 1002 will change its name to Movies on Demand Hits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On or about April 5, 2010 we will launch Fox Soccer Plus on ch. 460 and Fox Soccer Plus HD on ch. 470. Both services will be part of our sports tier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, the previously announced move of WNYE from ch. 10 to ch. 25, for customers with cable ready TV's and TV's directly connected to cable (direct hookups) in Brooklyn and Queens including Jamaica, will now occur on April 5, 2010.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also on this date, in Brooklyn and Queens including Jamaica, for customers with cable ready TV's and TV's directly connected to cable (direct hookups) we will move NY1 from ch. 3 to ch. 10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On or about April 15, 2010 we will launch Multimedios on ch. 898 as part of our El Paquetazo and DTV en Español offerings. We will also move InDemand PPV from ch. 301 and 302 to ch. 345 and 346, respectively.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also on that date for customers with cable ready TV's and TV's directly connected to cable (direct hookups) we will make the following changes: In Brooklyn and Queens, including Jamaica, we will move BCAT/QPTV 34 from ch. 2 to ch. 34, BCAT/QPTV 35 will move from 4 to 35, BCAT/QPTV 56 will move from 9 to 56, BCAT/QPTV 57 will move from 19 to 57, WCBS will move from 12 to 2, WNBC will move from 14 to 4 and WWOR will move from 20 to 9. In Woodside, Elmhurst and Maspeth we will move BCAT/QPTV 34 from ch. 58 to ch. 34, BCAT/QPTV 35 will move from 59 to 35, BCAT/QPTV 56 will move from 61 to 56, BCAT/QPTV 57 will move from 60 to 57 and QVC will move from 65 to 60.



I guess there is nothing left to give us that they have the rights to for the foreseeable future. I think it might be slow till the summer.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disafan* /forum/post/18257485
> 
> 
> New as of March 5th....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess there is nothing left to give us that they have the rights to for the foreseeable future. I think it might be slow till the summer.



Not true. There are a number of Viacom channels that other areas have gotten that we still haven't -- VH1, CMT, and one or 2 others I think. Nothing that I care a whole lot about, but....


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chris NYC* /forum/post/18253820
> 
> 
> My 3090 just tried to do a software update on boot (I am on 2.4.9.3). It says it failed to download the image then continues booting. All started because all channels are black now. Getting really frustrated with TWC at this point.



i now have a new # 2.4.9.4 I dont know if this has any thing to do with no more reboots for about a week now.I hope so we will see,


----------



## Berk32

2.4.9.4

Build Date 2/24/10 9:38:49


box rebooted 3 days 18 hours ago - seems thats when i got the update


(note that this is the samsung software... may fix some hardware problems like tuner failures)


----------



## Douglasy

I'm on 2.4.9.4 too. Other than an odd bug where on recorded shows the picture will freeze while the audio keeps going, I really haven't noticed much of a difference.


----------



## adrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Douglasy* /forum/post/18261419
> 
> 
> I'm on 2.4.9.4 too. Other than an odd bug where on recorded shows the picture will freeze while the audio keeps going, I really haven't noticed much of a difference.



Me as well. There are some problems though. If you try fast forwarding any currently recording program and then hit play the program plays from the beginning again. I've also experienced the above mentioned freeze that locks up the system. The only way to clear it is a hard reboot. Oh yeah, the ff rw seems worse than before.














Samsung 3090 here.


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ronross* /forum/post/13681951
> 
> 
> Although I have been a time warner cable customer for over 30 years in the same UWS building, I've never been a fan of their customer service let alone the 8300HDC DVR I've been saddled with for six months.
> 
> 
> They came out for the third time today to address the box's complete inability to view let alone record any of the major network channels in HD, mainly 704, 702, and 707.
> 
> 
> I showed the tech both recordings and live tv to illustrate and much to my surprise he didn't take any reading on the jacks at all. He said he was going to replace the box. I asked him if the box would be a refurb and he said no.
> 
> 
> So he plugs in the new box and as it boots I see Aptiva Passport and my heart stops. I said, "Are you really giving me an 8300HD box?" He told me that when he went to pick up his equipment today there was exactly one HD box on the shelf. He told his supervisor that he would bring it back if he didn't find a customer who deserved it because they were so rare.
> 
> 
> So I asked him why he gave it to me? He said the last customer was so upset and abusive he just went out to the truck and plugged in another HDC box. Which is exactly what I thought would happen to me. He told me I had been very nice to him from when he first came in and he was glad to be able give it to me.
> 
> 
> Fairy tales can come true, it can happen to you, if you're young at heart.
> 
> 
> I am *so* happy.
> 
> 
> Ron



Great story!


While you still will unfortunately probably be "Gatored" at some point, at least you will have E-SATA support as an option, which works well on the MDN 8300's.


I often wondered what they do with those SA-non-C boxes? What is so shocking is that it is "NEW!"


Jack


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Satch Man* /forum/post/18261675
> 
> 
> Great story!
> 
> 
> While you still will unfortunately probably be "Gatored" at some point, at least you will have E-SATA support as an option, which works well on the MDN 8300's.
> 
> 
> I often wondered what they do with those SA-non-C boxes? What is so shocking is that it is "NEW!"
> 
> 
> Jack



Probably sooner then later it will pick up the update, I would not run out an buy an e-sata drive, have had an HDC for years now and no problems even the damned dropouts seemed to have stopped now but that may have more to do with the TWC truck I have seen parked in front of the building a lot recently


----------



## gtsgts

I just got a Samsung SMT H3050 for another room in my house. I have it connected to my LCD via hdmi cable. To get sound I have to first put the input on a random input, and then put the input on the one using the cable box to get sound. I hope I explained that right. Does anyone have a solution to this? Is there something I have to do with the settings? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Berk32

Good thing we don't have Cablevision, right?


----------



## Chris NYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18258080
> 
> 
> 2.4.9.4
> 
> Build Date 2/24/10 9:38:49
> 
> 
> box rebooted 3 days 18 hours ago - seems thats when i got the update
> 
> 
> (note that this is the samsung software... may fix some hardware problems like tuner failures)



I seem to be stuck on 2.4.9.3. It reboots but the upgrade image download fails and tells me to call customer service. I could have really used it because I was getting the "Channel not available" bug often. Tried a factory reset with HDD wipe from the diag menu too.


Guess I have to swap it out. Hope I don't lose the 3090 360GB.


----------



## coreynyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18266427
> 
> 
> Good thing we don't have Cablevision, right?



TWC is going to battle with WABC in August, which is why TWC sent out that e-mail about Cablevision vs WABC last week


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18266427
> 
> 
> Good thing we don't have Cablevision, right?



Hey, you guys had the close call with FOX on New Year's Eve.


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/18270755
> 
> 
> TWC is going to battle with WABC in August, which is why TWC sent out that e-mail about Cablevision vs WABC last week



What email? I don't have TWC anymore, but I'm just curious what they said about the Cablevision/ABC situation.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/18270755
> 
> 
> TWC is going to battle with WABC in August, which is why TWC sent out that e-mail about Cablevision vs WABC last week



TWC probably stands a better chance of holding firm as I don't think there's any major event to make the MSO cave like Cablevision did and TWC did with Fox...


----------



## TonyNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/18271184
> 
> 
> What email? I don't have TWC anymore, but I'm just curious what they said about the Cablevision/ABC situation.



ABC: Not at risk... yet

As you may have heard, ABC has threatened to pull its signal from all Cablevision customers in the New York City area unless a new agreement is reached before March 7, 2010. WE WANT TO ASSURE YOU THAT AS A TIME WARNER CABLE CUSTOMER YOU ARE NOT AT RISK. You won't miss your favorite shows. You won't miss the Oscars.


Unfortunately, however, this current Cablevision versus ABC dispute is another example of what we have to deal with every day.


You may remember last fall we had a similar dispute with FOX which was asking for huge rate increases for their programming. And, when we asked you whether we should "roll over or get tough" in our negotiations, more than a million of you logged on to our website and told us overwhelmingly to "get tough."


We did. And with your support we will fight programmers who request excessive price increases.


We may be just one company but as long as we have our customers behind us we can continue to stand strong against future rate increases. Because we believe that you should always be able to watch the programs you love at a price you can afford, especially in these difficult economic times.


Thank you for all that you do and your continued support.


Time Warner Cable


----------



## Douglasy

Subscriber rates per channel-- interesting read...

http://mediamemo.allthingsd.com/2010...he-reason-why/


----------



## geofftate

Anybody else having macro blocking & audio problems on recorded NBC HD? Second week in a row had this problem with Chuck, also had it with The Office. Seems to be only NBC HD and only sometimes (Parks & Rec and 30 Rock recorded fine when The Office didn't). Bad enough that it's unwatchable. 8300 HD, UWS.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *geofftate* /forum/post/18275112
> 
> 
> Anybody else having macro blocking & audio problems on recorded NBC HD? Second week in a row had this problem with Chuck, also had it with The Office. Seems to be only NBC HD and only sometimes (Parks & Rec and 30 Rock recorded fine when The Office didn't). Bad enough that it's unwatchable. 8300 HD, UWS.



Chuck fine for me


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *geofftate* /forum/post/18275112
> 
> 
> Anybody else having macro blocking & audio problems on recorded NBC HD? Second week in a row had this problem with Chuck, also had it with The Office. Seems to be only NBC HD and only sometimes (Parks & Rec and 30 Rock recorded fine when The Office didn't). Bad enough that it's unwatchable. 8300 HD, UWS.



The standard answer to issues like this (assuming you're not using a problematic external hard drive or your internal hard drive is not about to crash), is that you are having line signal problems and you have to schedule an appointment for a tech to come to your home to check the lines.


----------



## coreynyc

Sounds like we'll have some more fun this summer.

http://www.nypost.com/p/news/busines...MKhlkWD8ZNANBO 



> Quote:
> *'ABC' of TV battle: Time Warner Cable*
> 
> By PETER LAURIA
> 
> Last Updated: 9:41 AM, March 9, 2010
> 
> Posted: 1:55 AM, March 9, 2010
> 
> In the long run, Disney's feud with Cablevision over what the Long Island-based cable operator pays to carry ABC's signal may have less to do with Cablevision than sending a message to Time Warner Cable.
> 
> 
> With Disney's distribution deal with Time Warner Cable, the nation's second-largest cable operator with 13 million subscribers, set to expire at the end of August, much is at stake for both companies. Talks between the two sides are expected to begin in earnest shortly.
> 
> 
> With 10 million more customers than Cablevision, getting Time Warner Cable to pay for Disney-owned ABC would be far more lucrative for the Mouse House, even at the same per-subscriber price Cablevision is paying to deliver the signal to its 3 million customers.
> 
> 
> Industry observers said they knew that Disney wouldn't get the monthly $1 per subscriber it was asking from Cablevision, but said the spat between the two companies was more about setting a baseline from which to begin talks with Time Warner Cable and, eventually, Comcast. Cablevision is believed to be paying about half of what Disney initially asked for.
> 
> 
> The stakes are high for both companies. Besides being the No. 2 cable operator behind Comcast, Time Warner Cable owns systems in two of Disney's most important markets, New York and Los Angeles.
> 
> 
> Several observers saw Disney's decision to let ABC go dark in the run-up to Sunday's Academy Awards ceremony as a not-so-subtle message to its larger rival that it would pursue the "nuclear" option if it needed to.
> 
> 
> For its part, Time Warner Cable yesterday began girding its subscribers for battle.
> 
> 
> "This current Cablevision versus ABC dispute is another example of what we have to deal with every day," Time Warner Cable said in an e-mail to New York-area subscribers. "With your support we will fight programmers who request excessive price increases."
> 
> 
> That message harks back to the tussle between Fox and Time Warner Cable at the end of last year. Fox (which, like The Post, is owned by News Corp.) also sought a monthly fee of $1 per subscriber. However, analysts and sources said both sides ultimately settled on a deal valued at about half of that.



http://www.businessweek.com/news/201...lysts-say.html 


> Quote:
> *Disney May Pull ABC From Bigger Cable Rivals Next* (Update1)
> 
> March 08, 2010, 4:24 PM EST
> 
> By Kelly Riddell
> 
> March 8 (Bloomberg) -- Walt Disney Co., which blocked some viewers from the first 13 minutes of the Oscars last night amid a dispute with Cablevision Systems Corp., may be about to do it again with bigger cable operators, analysts said.
> 
> 
> Disney didn’t restore the WABC-TV signal until after the Academy Awards show began airing at 8:30 p.m. New York time last night. Disney may repeat the maneuver if it can’t reach a deal with Time Warner Cable Inc. once their agreement ends in August, according to Wunderlich Securities LLC analyst Matthew Harrigan.
> 
> 
> “Disney may have been using Cablevision as a test case for its negotiations with Time Warner Cable and Comcast, where much larger dollars are concerned,” said Harrigan, who is based in Denver. “The timing will be hard to replicate, though -- the Oscars is one of the most watched programs other than the Super Bowl.”
> 
> 
> Time Warner Cable has already put its 13 million viewers on alert, noting in an e-mail to subscribers yesterday that they haven’t lost access to the signal “yet.” Larger rival Comcast Corp., whose contract for ABC isn’t up this year, also will face off with CBS Corp. at the end of 2010 as more broadcasters seek payment for channels that used to be free.
> 
> 
> “As the broadcast networks are less able to get advertising revenue, they’re turning to the cable guys to make up for that shortfall,” said Todd Mitchell, an analyst with Kaufman Brothers LP in New York. “For the cable guys, these programming costs are vastly outstripping their subscription pricing, so we’re getting to the point of showdowns.”
> 
> 
> Disney’s Terms
> 
> Disney, based in Burbank, California, returned ABC to more than 3 million Cablevision viewers in Connecticut, New York and New Jersey last night after the two companies forged a preliminary agreement. They haven’t disclosed the terms of the deal.
> 
> 
> Disney was seeking about $1 a month from Cablevision for each subscriber getting the ABC signal, Barclays Capital analyst Anthony DiClemente said in a report this month. Time Warner Cable would pay more over all because it has more than four times as many subscribers as Cablevision.
> 
> 
> Disney fell 3 cents to $33.19 at 4 p.m. in New York Stock Exchange composite trading. Cablevision, based in Bethpage, New York, dropped 28 cents to $24. Time Warner Cable rose 71 cents, or 1.5 percent, to $49.
> 
> 
> Gaining higher fees from pay-television operators for the right to retransmit signals from its stations is a priority, Disney Chief Executive Officer Robert Iger said Feb. 9. The company also wants to share in retransmission fees collected by affiliate stations, he said.
> 
> Cablevision Caves?
> 
> 
> The terms of the agreement with Disney are fair and in line with what Cablevision pays for other programs, spokesman Charles Schueler said today. Cablevision represents about 3 percent of ABC’s revenue, so that may have given it less leverage than Time Warner Cable or Comcast would have, according to Craig Moffett, an analyst with Sanford C. Bernstein in New York.
> 
> 
> “Cablevision had to know they were going to have to cave to ABC,” Moffett said. “Who had the greater leverage was never in doubt -- it looks like Cablevision was just taking one for the team.”
> 
> 
> The terms the companies will come to probably will be closer to 50 cents a subscriber per month, said Tom Eagan, an analyst with Collins Stewart LLC in New York.
> 
> 
> Broadcasters have said stations deserve to be compensated for supplying TV’s most-watched shows, including “NCIS,” “Sunday Night Football” and “Desperate Housewives.” In the past, the networks traded those rights to gain distribution for new cable channels, like Walt Disney’s ESPN2, or higher fees for their existing cable networks. Cable operators have balked at the fees because people can typically watch these programs on TV Web sites such as Hulu.com.
> 
> 
> Blackout Threats
> 
> New York-based Time Warner Cable already weathered blackout threats from News Corp.’s Fox in December. The two struck a deal the day after their contract expired, preventing viewers from losing access to sporting events such as the Sugar Bowl on New Year’s Day. The threats could become reality with Disney, said Chris Marangi, an analyst with Gabelli & Co. in Rye, New York.
> 
> 
> “This battle is not going to go away,” Marangi said. “Pay-TV providers are looking at this and saying to themselves: ‘Why should I buy the cow, when I can get the milk for free?’”


----------



## Ronster515

I am in Glendale, Queens. Is anyone else missing AMC HD, WE HD and IFC HD ? Have been gone for about a week now. Did a reboot twice but with no luck. Are these on the same freq. ?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronster515* /forum/post/18281312
> 
> 
> I am in Glendale, Queens. Is anyone else missing AMC HD, WE HD and IFC HD ? Have been gone for about a week now. Did a reboot twice but with no luck. Are these on the same freq. ?



working here - and yes they are on the same freq (261Mhz in Manhattan)


----------



## coreynyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronster515* /forum/post/18281312
> 
> 
> I am in Glendale, Queens. Is anyone else missing AMC HD, WE HD and IFC HD ? Have been gone for about a week now. Did a reboot twice but with no luck. Are these on the same freq. ?



All are working over here in Forest Hills


----------



## Chris NYC

One my third 3090 but now have 2.4.9.4. Hopefully all my problems are over with this box.


----------



## kwitel

-for some reason I think my HD is gone...if I pause a show for more than a couple of minutes and then hit play, i get sound but the screen is permanently frozen.


Im going to TWC tomorrow to exchange for a new box.


What options (if any) do I have or do i just get another 3090?


Thanks.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwitel* /forum/post/18289988
> 
> 
> -for some reason I think my HD is gone...if I pause a show for more than a couple of minutes and then hit play, i get sound but the screen is permanently frozen.
> 
> 
> Im going to TWC tomorrow to exchange for a new box.
> 
> 
> What options (if any) do I have or do i just get another 3090?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



AFAIK, it's the Cisco 8300HDC or the 8300HD.


ASK them about the 8640... it seems they are using that Cisco box in several other markets, one of them being just upstate from us. Word has it those boxes come with 320G drives.


Also if you go in, see if they can easily come up with a 320G drive 3090... it seems they DO get such critters.


----------



## kwitel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/18291475
> 
> 
> AFAIK, it's the Cisco 8300HDC or the 8300HD.
> 
> 
> ASK them about the 8640... it seems they are using that Cisco box in several other markets, one of them being just upstate from us. Word has it those boxes come with 320G drives.
> 
> 
> Also if you go in, see if they can easily come up with a 320G drive 3090... it seems they DO get such critters.



So, the Ciscos ahve the same numbers as the old Scientific Atlantas?


I thought there were recording issues with the Sammy 320's?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwitel* /forum/post/18292295
> 
> 
> So, the Ciscos ahve the same numbers as the old Scientific Atlantas?
> 
> 
> I thought there were recording issues with the Sammy 320's?



SA = Cisco.... Cisco owns them now. (but i've never heard the 8300hdc referred to as a Cisco box before)


And they may have resolved the Sammy recording problem with the latest update - it has only been about 10 days but i haven't had one problem (yet)


----------



## adrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18293246
> 
> 
> And they may have resolved the Sammy recording problem with the latest update - it has only been about 10 days but i haven't had one problem (yet)



With 2.4.9.4 my 3090 will intermittently freeze picture and play audio after a ff.


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adrman* /forum/post/18294312
> 
> 
> With 2.4.9.4 my 3090 will intermittently freeze picture and play audio after a ff.



I have seen the same problem as well on my 3090 w/2.4.9.4


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18293246
> 
> 
> SA = Cisco.... Cisco owns them now. (but i've never heard the 8300hdc referred to as a Cisco box before)
> 
> 
> And they may have resolved the Sammy recording problem with the latest update - it has only been about 10 days but i haven't had one problem (yet)



We got 4.3.5.0 on Charlotte's 3090s.... not sure what the difference is between that and 2.4.9.4, but neither of them is 2.4.9.3 or any of the other earlier versions I've had that consistently refused to record FOX or CBS for more than two days after a reboot. 4.3.5.0 was loaded almost 2 months ago (replacing 2.4.9.3) and it hasn't missed a recording yet!


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adrman* /forum/post/18294312
> 
> 
> With 2.4.9.4 my 3090 will intermittently freeze picture and play audio after a ff.



haven't seen that happen once yet


----------



## OSUBuckly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adrman* /forum/post/18294312
> 
> 
> With 2.4.9.4 my 3090 will intermittently freeze picture and play audio after a ff.



This has happened to me as well. Usually just switching over to Live TV and restarting the recording will fix it.


Also I had an issue last week where it wouldn't record some of my Season Pass shows because "the channel wasn't available". I don't know what that means, because the cable was up and running at the time. This happened with Modern Family and Late Night with Jimmy Fallon (two different channels, two different times).


Also for some reason, it loves to screw up Damages on FX. A couple of times it has started recording 20 minutes later or not even bothered recording it at all. Weird, right?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OSUBuckly* /forum/post/18295249
> 
> 
> Also I had an issue last week where it wouldn't record some of my Season Pass shows because "the channel wasn't available". I don't know what that means, because the cable was up and running at the time. This happened with Modern Family and Late Night with Jimmy Fallon (two different channels, two different times).
> 
> 
> Also for some reason, it loves to screw up Damages on FX. A couple of times it has started recording 20 minutes later or not even bothered recording it at all. Weird, right?



That has happened to me as well (as well as many others) - tuner/recorder seems to just fail...


hasn't happened to me since the software update though.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18293246
> 
> 
> SA = Cisco.... Cisco owns them now. (but i've never heard the 8300hdc referred to as a Cisco box before)
> 
> 
> And they may have resolved the Sammy recording problem with the latest update - it has only been about 10 days but i haven't had one problem (yet)



8300HDC one of the last boxes made before Cisco bought SA. This article is about the 8500 series

http://hd.engadget.com/2008/01/14/ci...op-box-series/ 


Personally I would rather have this than the Sammy which sounds like it has more problems than any other box. Looks nice too.

http://www.cisco.com/en/US/prod/coll...3/7015626A.pdf


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OSUBuckly* /forum/post/18295249
> 
> 
> This has happened to me as well. Usually just switching over to Live TV and restarting the recording will fix it.
> 
> 
> Also I had an issue last week where it wouldn't record some of my Season Pass shows because "the channel wasn't available". I don't know what that means, because the cable was up and running at the time. This happened with Modern Family and Late Night with Jimmy Fallon (two different channels, two different times).
> 
> 
> Also for some reason, it loves to screw up Damages on FX. A couple of times it has started recording 20 minutes later or not even bothered recording it at all. Weird, right?



Might want to update the sig... or tell us how the bejeezus you managed to keep Passport!


My 8300HD is way, way old, but aside from some nasty issues when we got 'gatored (since largely resolved) it does seem to work a lot more solidly than for an awful lot of folks posting here!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/18297107
> 
> 
> 8300HDC one of the last boxes made before Cisco bought SA. This article is about the 8500 series
> 
> http://hd.engadget.com/2008/01/14/ci...op-box-series/
> 
> 
> Personally I would rather have this than the Sammy which sounds like it has more problems than any other box. Looks nice too.
> 
> http://www.cisco.com/en/US/prod/coll...3/7015626A.pdf



I'm seeing comments on Cisco 8640 DVRs... I think upstate has units...


----------



## Riverside_Guy

My telephone/IP Arris box has been pretty reliable since I got it a year ago fall. BBUT ****** in the armor are showing up. Last week, the box quit back to the power light with a blinking DS light. Did a power plug re-boot and it did get restarted. Did the same thing today... except the re-boot went nowhere... same power and blinking DS light. THIS time I checked the TV... whoa, no video, no sound.


Oddly enough it DID have the guide... with a full load of 6 days of data. Odd, from a number of instances I thought it was more dynamic than static. Left it running, did some chores. 20 minutes later, I hear audio... TV is back. Rebooted the modem, all was back and working. 10 minutes later, AGAIN I see the power and DS light blinking.


Now I'm wondering about getting phone service from them... the bottom line is I have NO way to call them (other than bugging some neighbor or hitting the pay phone on the corner in the rain!). Again, I start doing some other things. About 15 minutes later I pass by the computer room and see all the right lights doing their thing on the modem (did NOT do a power down/up this time).


Can't help but think I'm on some form of borrowed time. Anyone else seeing issues today between 2 and 3 PM? If you have, PLEASE include area, as y'all can see, I'm Man North UWS.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/18300904
> 
> 
> My telephone/IP Arris box has been pretty reliable since I got it a year ago fall. BBUT ****** in the armor are showing up. Last week, the box quit back to the power light with a blinking DS light. Did a power plug re-boot and it did get restarted. Did the same thing today... except the re-boot went nowhere... same power and blinking DS light. THIS time I checked the TV... whoa, no video, no sound.
> 
> 
> Oddly enough it DID have the guide... with a full load of 6 days of data. Odd, from a number of instances I thought it was more dynamic than static. Left it running, did some chores. 20 minutes later, I hear audio... TV is back. Rebooted the modem, all was back and working. 10 minutes later, AGAIN I see the power and DS light blinking.
> 
> 
> Now I'm wondering about getting phone service from them... the bottom line is I have NO way to call them (other than bugging some neighbor or hitting the pay phone on the corner in the rain!). Again, I start doing some other things. About 15 minutes later I pass by the computer room and see all the right lights doing their thing on the modem (did NOT do a power down/up this time).
> 
> 
> Can't help but think I'm on some form of borrowed time. Anyone else seeing issues today between 2 and 3 PM? If you have, PLEASE include area, as y'all can see, I'm Man North UWS.



I had an Arris box and it just died one day, the replacement was about half the size of that monster. I would just go to 23rd street and get a new one, they gave me a Motorola surfboard modem. Not sure if this is the same model but looks the same.

http://www.motorola.com/Consumers/US...m-SB5101-US-EN


----------



## Chris NYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adrman* /forum/post/18294312
> 
> 
> With 2.4.9.4 my 3090 will intermittently freeze picture and play audio after a ff.



Noticed it too. Nice paying $125/month to be a beta tester for Time Warner Navigator


----------



## Satch Man

TWC Navigator Tips,


When Navigator was released in 2006-2007 we in Milwaukee Wisconsin along with Lincoln Nebraska were the first to get it. The guide at the time was such a putrid, steaming unreliable POS that half way into 2007, our TWC office canceled any more updates to it for a year to work out bugs.


We got Navigator in April of 2008 and I was so nervous about it, but it was fine. There are STILL things that need improvement. However, the difference in speed and reliability is like night and day.


You need a good box to run Navigator well. AT LEAST an SA 3000 series or higher. The newer the better. DVR subs should have AT LEAST an SA-8240 or better DVR. Or one of the new Samsung boxes.


Most Pioneer boxes, old SA boxes below 3000, old DVR SA-8000 model boxes SUCK running Navigator. This is often because of memory limitations in the older boxes. Get a new box, or at least have the models recommended above.


Next, make sure your wiring and signal strength are very good. When we had Navigator, we had an issue where it was rebooting several times a week. An in house tech, (and when you call for service, make sure you ask for an in-house tech) replaced our cable lines and now the box reboots maybe once a month. Navigator is more sensitive to line input and signal strength than the other guides. This is unfortunate.


There are still issues, but now, they relate to Navigator not being in compliance with 2010 IPG standards. Rumors of Keyword Search, Guide Filtering, and Remote DVR Management are coming in future updates. I think Navigator should get up to Passport after those features are added. They are supposed to be coming later this year, possibly beginning after the late spring early summer transition periods.


Jack


(Also copied to Cleveland Ohio and Albany New York Threads. The next areas getting TWC-Navigator.)


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/18301691
> 
> 
> I had an Arris box and it just died one day, the replacement was about half the size of that monster. I would just go to 23rd street and get a new one, they gave me a Motorola surfboard modem. Not sure if this is the same model but looks the same.
> 
> http://www.motorola.com/Consumers/US...m-SB5101-US-EN



It would have to be a combo unit that has a telco jack for the phone service. Not sure IT is the issue, with TV service effected, the Arris unit plays no role...


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/18304428
> 
> 
> It would have to be a combo unit that has a telco jack for the phone service. Not sure IT is the issue, with TV service effected, the Arris unit plays no role...



I use it for phone as well. I got the motorola a while back so they may be giving out something else by now.


----------



## margoba

FIOS marches on, I guess. Many months ago, I signed up to be told when FIOS became available for me. Today, I got this email:



> Quote:
> Thank you again for your inquiry about the availability of Verizon FiOS TV in your building.
> 
> We are excited for you to experience the advanced suite of services that 100% fiber optics can bring to your home.
> 
> 
> We are currently attempting to secure access to your building in order to plan for the eventual installation of FiOS equipment at that location.
> 
> We currently estimate that FiOS will be available to you and your neighbors in the near future.
> 
> 
> Verizon would like to know whether or not you’re still interested in becoming a FiOS TV customer.
> 
> Please confirm your interest for us within the next two (2) weeks.
> 
> Please hit “reply” to confirm your interest and return your answer to Verizon.
> 
> 
> I am still interested in Verizon FiOS TV at XXXXXXXXXX MANHATTAN, NY 10011
> 
> ___ Yes ___ No
> 
> 
> If you’ve moved since making your FiOS TV inquiry,
> 
> please visit http://www22.verizon.com/residential/fiostv/ and enter your phone number or address to check availability in your current home.
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, thank you for your interest in Verizon FiOS, America’s most advanced fiber optic network.



I'm going to take a few days to make up my mind. I have some research to do. Frankly, I'm leaning towards staying with TWCNYC. I know I'm going to get blasted by this group, but I really like the 8300HD DVR, and I hear bad things about the FIOS DVR. I know others have had different results, but for me, it has been reliable, flexible, and it does almost everything I want. I would like more detailed descriptions, but that's really all of my want-list. Oops. I'd also like them to fix the clock display issue.


Most importantly, I have added an external to my 8300HD, and I'd _really_ miss that if I had to give it up.


And finally, a minor item pushing me towards TWCNY, I really like the NY1 channel.


-barry


----------



## adrman

Got the same email earlier this evening. I'm going to answer that I'm still interested. Verizon will still have to work out a deal with my coop board, so any installation will be a long way off. In the worst case scenario, I'll have something to leverage against TWC for a better rate.


----------



## margoba

My natural cynicism makes me wonder if Verizon is testing the waters with this email. Maybe they will decide how aggressively to pursue the various buildings depending on how many are still interested.


-barry


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/18306850
> 
> 
> I'm leaning towards staying with TWCNYC.



If you weigh it all out and TW wins-- hey that's great.


At least you now have options available. You also can try and work it to your advantage and get the price down a bit.


By the way, the FIOS DVR is not bad at all. I was told the same thing prior to switching but I like it much more than the Navigatored TW box. And remember, you can go with Tivo or Moxi and have tons of space available and enjoy their benefits.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/18306850
> 
> 
> FIOS marches on, I guess. Many months ago, I signed up to be told when FIOS became available for me. Today, I got this email:
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> And finally, a minor item pushing me towards TWCNY, I really like the NY1 channel.
> 
> 
> -barry



Congratulations, I'm jealous! From the rates I see advertised, it seems a lock you'll at least save money in the first year or two. For me, going from 10M/512k to 35/35 is way huge, I'd give up NY1 in a flash for that alone. You also might want to seriously consider Moxi/TiVO.


OTOH, no MSG HD on FiOS, but you get HDNet back.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/18308009
> 
> 
> My natural cynicism makes me wonder if Verizon is testing the waters with this email. Maybe they will decide how aggressively to pursue the various buildings depending on how many are still interested.
> 
> 
> -barry



From what we have seen, it's going to depend on what kind of building you live in... how many units is the question to answer. 500 or over and you stand a good chance, 100 of under, forget it for now. At least that does seem to be the current pattern in Manhattan.


Could you comfortably say what part of the village you live in?


----------



## ANGEL 35

Any one on the UWS having problems with RR internet???


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/18308902
> 
> 
> From what we have seen, it's going to depend on what kind of building you live in... how many units is the question to answer. 500 or over and you stand a good chance, 100 of under, forget it for now. At least that does seem to be the current pattern in Manhattan.
> 
> 
> Could you comfortably say what part of the village you live in?



I'm on 12th St, between 5th and 6th, and the building has just over 100 units.


-barry


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/18308894
> 
> 
> Congratulations, I'm jealous! From the rates I see advertised, it seems a lock you'll at least save money in the first year or two. For me, going from 10M/512k to 35/35 is way huge, I'd give up NY1 in a flash for that alone. You also might want to seriously consider Moxi/TiVO.
> 
> 
> OTOH, no MSG HD on FiOS, but you get HDNet back.



Internet speed is not a big factor for me. 10Mbs is plenty fast for what I do, and I don't care at all about upload speed, although I'm doing more online backups nowadays, so maybe I should start to care.


HDNet would be a big plus - I really enjoyed that channel when we had it. I'm not a big sports fan, so MSG doesn't move me one way or the other.


I'll look at the Moxi box more carefully. I'm the rare bird (weirdo?) who doesn't like the Tivo interface, so that solution is out. I find that cable company DVR's are designed like a cable box with added DVR capability; whereas TiVo boxes are designed kind of like VCR's with (MUCH) added cable box/search/DVR capability. This philosophical leaning doesn't lend itself to my way of thinking.


Hopefully this email is a sign that Verizon has started moving again on rolling out FIOS. Whichever system someone uses, it's got to improve things to have some competition.


-barry


----------



## andgarden

Has Comedy HD been down this afternoon for anyone else in S. Manhattan?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/18310517
> 
> 
> I'm on 12th St, between 5th and 6th, and the building has just over 100 units.
> 
> 
> -barry



Ah, first FiOS install I've read about in a building that small, good to know.


----------



## coreynyc

I moved into my current apartment 1 year ago this week so, I thought my $99 triple play was expiring.


I called TWC today to see what they could come up with to keep my monthly bill down. I was fully prepared to cancel my phone service, which I only had because the intro triple play rate was cheaper than just having TV & internet.


Much to my surprise, and without having to make any cancellation threats, they told me my triple play rate is to continue on until at least June (the last month the CSR could see in the system). She had said that lately people were automatically getting no raise at all to no more than a $20 raise on their bills (after first yr).


I'm not sure if this has to do with the economy or the threat of FIOS (even though FIOS is not here in Forest Hills, they have been wiring neighborhoods nearby) but, I am surprised and happy with TWC for once.


I guess the moral of the story is that those of you with high bills should call and see if you can get it reduced. Threat to cancel if you must but it appears TWC is in deal making mode.


----------



## Douglasy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OSUBuckly* /forum/post/18295249
> 
> 
> This has happened to me as well. Usually just switching over to Live TV and restarting the recording will fix it.
> 
> 
> Also I had an issue last week where it wouldn't record some of my Season Pass shows because "the channel wasn't available". I don't know what that means, because the cable was up and running at the time. This happened with Modern Family and Late Night with Jimmy Fallon (two different channels, two different times).
> 
> 
> Also for some reason, it loves to screw up Damages on FX. A couple of times it has started recording 20 minutes later or not even bothered recording it at all. Weird, right?



I have similar issues. In addition to the "not availabile, it failed to record several programs after simply forgetting to realize there were episodes coming up. Looking in the series recording list, it was listing shows with episodes coming up as having 0 eps.


Manually going into the individual series recording options made the box notice, going from 0 scheduled to 1 or 3 scheduled depending on the show.


----------



## kwitel

Recently, whenever I pause a live or recorded show for more than 5 minutes and, then go back and hit play, I lose sound completely and I get a very erratic picture. The only to fix it is to "stop and save" and then "resume play".


Also, (like many of you above), my box has a complete mind of its own when it comes to recording. It doesnt matter if I have it record only "new episodes"; if it wants to reocrd the same episode 5 consecutive times, it will just do as it pleases.


As for problme number 1-is my hard drive shot?


Im using a Samsung 3090.


Thanks!


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwitel* /forum/post/18331624
> 
> 
> Recently, whenever I pause a live or recorded show for more than 5 minutes and, then go back and hit play, I lose sound completely and I get a very erratic picture. The only to fix it is to "stop and save" and then "resume play".
> 
> 
> Also, (like many of you above), my box has a complete mind of its own when it comes to recording. It doesnt matter if I have it record only "new episodes"; if it wants to reocrd the same episode 5 consecutive times, it will just do as it pleases.
> 
> 
> As for problme number 1-is my hard drive shot?
> 
> 
> Im using a Samsung 3090.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



It's not the box, it's the newest revision of Navigator. I have the same thing happening.


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwitel* /forum/post/18331624
> 
> 
> Recently, whenever I pause a live or recorded show for more than 5 minutes and, then go back and hit play, I lose sound completely and I get a very erratic picture. The only to fix it is to "stop and save" and then "resume play".
> 
> 
> Also, (like many of you above), my box has a complete mind of its own when it comes to recording. It doesnt matter if I have it record only "new episodes"; if it wants to reocrd the same episode 5 consecutive times, it will just do as it pleases.
> 
> 
> As for problme number 1-is my hard drive shot?
> 
> 
> Im using a Samsung 3090.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Option #1: Turn off the box and unplug for about 5 minutes, plug back in, allowing the system to reboot.


-----OR-----


Option #2: It could still be a wiring and signal strength problem. You should set up a service call, (SPECIFICALLY requesting an in-house technician) to check your box and wiring. In some divisions, the Samsungs, while new, have some bugs that have not been worked out.


It also seems that the newer HDC models are now faster than the older HDC models of two to three years ago.


I don't use the Series Recording Manager so maybe someone can help you out who knows more about that feature. This issue seems to be something related to Navigator's software and has nothing to do with your box.


Hope things work out for you.


Jack


----------



## kwitel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacAlert* /forum/post/18332034
> 
> 
> It's not the box, it's the newest revision of Navigator. I have the same thing happening.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Satch Man* /forum/post/18332036
> 
> 
> Option #1: Turn off the box and unplug for about 5 minutes, plug back in, allowing the system to reboot.
> 
> 
> -----OR-----
> 
> 
> Option #2: It could still be a wiring and signal strength problem. You should set up a service call, (SPECIFICALLY requesting an in-house technician) to check your box and wiring. In some divisions, the Samsungs, while new, have some bugs that have not been worked out.
> 
> 
> It also seems that the newer HDC models are now faster than the older HDC models of two to three years ago.
> 
> 
> I don't use the Series Recording Manager so maybe someone can help you out who knows more about that feature. This issue seems to be something related to Navigator's software and has nothing to do with your box.
> 
> 
> Hope things work out for you.
> 
> 
> Jack



Wow; was not expecting these responses.

Almost certainly thought it was a hard drive issue.


So nothing to gain by a getting a new box? Ultimately, what is the solution to this?


----------



## j7f

you know...

not to start a little war or anything...

i'm a twc devotee...have no choice really...


BUT, a relative of mine has fios.

the service it fine...blah, blah, blah.

whatever.

SHEESH! the GUI is REALLY, REALLY nice.

someone over there really put some thought into it.


wish that was the case over here...


tell you what, tho...

at least twc finally got those channels they promised us 3 years ago.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwitel* /forum/post/18331624
> 
> 
> Also, (like many of you above), my box has a complete mind of its own when it comes to recording. It doesnt matter if I have it record only "new episodes"; if it wants to reocrd the same episode 5 consecutive times, it will just do as it pleases.



IF one is very heavily invested in using series recordings, going from Passport to ODN/MDN is quite the shock. ODN/MDN have a conflict resolution system that some love and some hate. It works fairly consistently once you understand what it is doing and why (at least for my box w/MDN).


You have to kinda become a slave to it for it to work. Always let it record what it wants to no matter what. Then delete the show. IF it has a reference to that show in the log saying "deleted by user" then it will not record a duplicate. If the initial episode is scheduled, you should see no additional in the schedule for that ep. However, if the description is somehow screwed up, it has no other way to judge what is what (i.e. I have the BBC Survivor as a series, but next week the schedule shows 2 of what are the same episode... because the first air one has a blank description).


There's more to it, I'm only addressing the specific you mentioned. Try the Navigator thread and look for jcalabria posts, he knows the system backwards and forwards and helped me a LOT when I got 'gatored.


----------



## kwitel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/18333411
> 
> 
> IF one is very heavily invested in using series recordings, going from Passport to ODN/MDN is quite the shock. ODN/MDN have a conflict resolution system that some love and some hate. It works fairly consistently once you understand what it is doing and why (at least for my box w/MDN).
> 
> 
> You have to kinda become a slave to it for it to work. Always let it record what it wants to no matter what. Then delete the show. IF it has a reference to that show in the log saying "deleted by user" then it will not record a duplicate. If the initial episode is scheduled, you should see no additional in the schedule for that ep. However, if the description is somehow screwed up, it has no other way to judge what is what (i.e. I have the BBC Survivor as a series, but next week the schedule shows 2 of what are the same episode... because the first air one has a blank description).
> 
> 
> There's more to it, I'm only addressing the specific you mentioned. Try the Navigator thread and look for jcalabria posts, he knows the system backwards and forwards and helped me a LOT when I got 'gatored.



Thanks, I will look into that.

What do you think about my frst problem?

Why suddenyl everytime I pause a show for amore than a couple of minutes and then hit play, I lose the sound and have to "stop and save" and then "restart"?


Is everyone having this problem?


----------



## Riverside_Guy

I believe I've read similar issues attributable to the Sammies... there's a 3090/3270 thread...


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwitel* /forum/post/18333636
> 
> 
> Thanks, I will look into that.
> 
> What do you think about my frst problem?
> 
> Why suddenyl everytime I pause a show for amore than a couple of minutes and then hit play, I lose the sound and have to "stop and save" and then "restart"?
> 
> 
> Is everyone having this problem?



The latest Samsung 3090 middleware updates (2.4.9.4 in NYC, 4.3.5.3 in Charlotte - and I have no clue why Charlotte recently jumped to the same FW revision numbers as the 3270s use) has apparently introduced some bugs into the Pause function... mine just started refusing to come out of pause with anything longer than a few seconds on pause. I have found no fix other than going to live TV and then resuming playback from the list menu.


BTW... instead of going through the Stop/Save menu routine, just change the channel. It instantly returns it to live TV and automatically Stops/Saves the DVR playback and allows you to resume from where it was paused when you return.


Another BTW... 4.3.5.3 initially seemed to almost totally cure the FF/REW bugs that were introduced in 4.3.5.0, but as I have been using it for a few days, some inconsistency in speeds has cropped up... but nothing near as bad as 4.3.5.0 was.


----------



## uncle2000mike

For a couple of months I've seen a commmercial from Time Warner Cable New York City talking about Verizon has fake HD channels. What does this mean?


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/18333411
> 
> 
> IF one is very heavily invested in using series recordings, going from Passport to ODN/MDN is quite the shock. ODN/MDN have a conflict resolution system that some love and some hate. It works fairly consistently once you understand what it is doing and why (at least for my box w/MDN).
> 
> 
> You have to kinda become a slave to it for it to work. Always let it record what it wants to no matter what. Then delete the show. IF it has a reference to that show in the log saying "deleted by user" then it will not record a duplicate. If the initial episode is scheduled, you should see no additional in the schedule for that ep. However, if the description is somehow screwed up, it has no other way to judge what is what (i.e. I have the BBC Survivor as a series, but next week the schedule shows 2 of what are the same episode... because the first air one has a blank description).
> 
> 
> There's more to it, I'm only addressing the specific you mentioned. Try the Navigator thread and look for jcalabria posts, he knows the system backwards and forwards and helped me a LOT when I got 'gatored.



Thanks, Riv. You've probably noticed that now that I think you do understand how Navigator series recording works I have not made any further attempts to change your opinions on the matter... my "mission" was only to make sure you understood how it worked... not to alter your opinions once you did.


That said... I must add for the benefit of others that I feel just the opposite about series recording and its conflict resolution scheme... I can't imagine it being more hands-off. I have ~35 series set up and pay absolutely zero attention to them other than to watch the recordings and delete them afterward.


Like others in NYC and Charlotte, I was subject to the "Channel Not Available" recording bug, but this had nothing to do with Navigator's Series Recording. 4.3.5.x seems to have cured that issue (and periodic reboots kept it working prior to that).


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *uncle2000mike* /forum/post/18334393
> 
> 
> For a couple of months I've seen a commmercial from Time Warner Cable New York City talking about Verizon has fake HD channels. What does this mean?



They're claiming that Verizon inflates their total HD count by including West Coast HD movie channels that are just time shifted 3 hours.


(note that Cablevision and others have them too....)


----------



## hyedipin

Is time warner planning to block QAM channels like Cablevision recently did?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hyedipin* /forum/post/18336235
> 
> 
> Is time warner planning to block QAM channels like Cablevision recently did?




block QAM channels?


TWC doesn't show much in the clear.... jsut the locals and the basic channels... most of which they aren't allowed to block by law....


Cablevision had a whole bunch in the clear that they've slowly figured out where in the clear, and encrypted them... but they aren't 'blocking' anything that they are supposed to provide in the clear.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18335579
> 
> 
> They're claiming that Verizon inflates their total HD count by including West Coast HD movie channels that are just time shifted 3 hours.
> 
> 
> (note that Cablevision and others have them too....)



huh. I always wondered what they were talking about!


----------



## mets18




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18336647
> 
> 
> block QAM channels?
> 
> 
> TWC doesn't show much in the clear.... jsut the locals and the basic channels... most of which they aren't allowed to block by law....
> 
> 
> Cablevision had a whole bunch in the clear that they've slowly figured out where in the clear, and encrypted them... but they aren't 'blocking' anything that they are supposed to provide in the clear.



Actually they just received a waiver that allows them to 'block' everything in their all digital markets including the locals.


----------



## margoba

Anybody seen an 8640HD DVR box here in NYC yet?


-barry


----------



## hyedipin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mets18* /forum/post/18339298
> 
> 
> Actually they just received a waiver that allows them to 'block' everything in their all digital markets including the locals.



So what does this mean? CableCard or Cable Box will be a must beginning soon?


----------



## mets18




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hyedipin* /forum/post/18341475
> 
> 
> So what does this mean? CableCard or Cable Box will be a must beginning soon?



Only for Cablevision NYC so far but I would guess others will try and follow.


----------



## d3193

Whenever there's a software update from TWC, my 8300HDC no longer recognizes my external hard drive. The list of programs I've recorded is there, but when I try to play any of them all I get is a blank screen.


The only way I know to fix this is to reinstall the external HD. But when I do, all my recordings have disappeared; the external HD is shown as being empty.


Does anyone know of a way to prevent/fix this? All the shows I've been waiting to watch have gone - again.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/18341406
> 
> 
> Anybody seen an 8640HD DVR box here in NYC yet?
> 
> 
> -barry



I'm also anxious to hear about this box. It seems that upstate NY is starting or about to start getting them. I think there's some poetic justice there, I think many areas up there are still stuck in SARA.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/18334408
> 
> 
> Thanks, Riv. You've probably noticed that now that I think you do understand how Navigator series recording works I have not made any further attempts to change your opinions on the matter... my "mission" was only to make sure you understood how it worked... not to alter your opinions once you did.
> 
> 
> That said... I must add for the benefit of others that I feel just the opposite about series recording and its conflict resolution scheme... I can't imagine it being more hands-off. I have ~35 series set up and pay absolutely zero attention to them other than to watch the recordings and delete them afterward.



Fair enough my friend! About 95% of the time something goes wrong, I can figure out the why... but there is the random screw-up I can't attribute to anything... then again, that's not terribly unusual for software.


I have NO issues with us disagreeing on the design, we have always been very civil about it and I value that more than much else!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *d3193* /forum/post/18344209
> 
> 
> Whenever there's a software update from TWC, my 8300HDC no longer recognizes my external hard drive. The list of programs I've recorded is there, but when I try to play any of them all I get is a blank screen.



Very well known issue, in general, ODN equipped HDCs do NOT support external drives. When you see things that indicate it may work, I suspect that is broken code in there that they don't "comment out" to remove it from the stream. Another bit telling me they really are awfully clueless about software development.


----------



## G1Ravage

My 8300HD just rebooted on its own around 5:15 PM or so. Nothing seems different at the moment.


----------



## AndyHDTV

I think its the first time MLS is in HD on MSG. Looks great, hopefully all the games will be in HD this season.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *d3193* /forum/post/18344209
> 
> 
> Whenever there's a software update from TWC, my 8300HDC no longer recognizes my external hard drive. The list of programs I've recorded is there, but when I try to play any of them all I get is a blank screen.
> 
> 
> The only way I know to fix this is to reinstall the external HD. But when I do, all my recordings have disappeared; the external HD is shown as being empty.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know of a way to prevent/fix this? All the shows I've been waiting to watch have gone - again.




What size HD do you have? I have an external 160GB one and never had an issue. A few nights ago, I was recording Pulp Fiction with my HD PVR (I watch it on PSPs when I go to the gym) when the system updated. Caught the whole thing "on film" Still no issues.


Maybe the disk size matters? I went with 160 GB because that's what it comes with.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G1Ravage* /forum/post/18347705
> 
> 
> My 8300HD just rebooted on its own around 5:15 PM or so. Nothing seems different at the moment.



FWIW, not here. They might have slip-streamed some code changes in, I 99% positive that happened to me last November (my last TWC generated re-boot). I was having a nasty time with duplicate series recordings, even after I understood HOW it worked... after the slip-stream, no more issues.


----------



## d3193




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/18348827
> 
> 
> What size HD do you have? I have an external 160GB one and never had an issue. A few nights ago, I was recording Pulp Fiction with my HD PVR (I watch it on PSPs when I go to the gym) when the system updated. Caught the whole thing "on film" Still no issues.
> 
> 
> Maybe the disk size matters? I went with 160 GB because that's what it comes with.



500GB


Riverside Guy, would you recommend changing to a different STB? If so which? I'm reading so many complaints here about the Samsung.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *d3193* /forum/post/18350463
> 
> 
> 500GB
> 
> 
> Riverside Guy, would you recommend changing to a different STB? If so which? I'm reading so many complaints here about the Samsung.



All I can really say is that my 8300HD/MDN box is actually pretty damn reliable (compared to the number of issues with HDCs and 3090s). It is kind of hampered by a way too small drive, then again it runs MDN and so far MDN does seem to support external HDDs FAR more than ODN boxes.


I had thought they'd be ditching them, but 2 months ago my aunt needed a new box and they gave her a 8300HD off the truck roll. This came about after the integrated security thing happened... those boxes were grandfathered because they were already IN TWC's system.


Her box looked amazingly clean, maybe they are actually servicing them before rolling to the next sub... oh wait, this is TWC, so I'm sure it's simply some spit and polish on the case!


----------



## Berk32

Just posting for the archives



> Quote:
> In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned:
> 
> 
> The previously announced change impacting Speed Channel will also include the HD simulcast.
> 
> 
> The previously announced launch of Blue Ocean Network (BON) on ch. 156 will now occur on April 15, 2010.
> 
> 
> Also occurring on that date for customers with cable ready TV’s and TV’s directly connected to cable (“direct hookups”) we will make the following changes: In Southern Manhattan MNN1 will move from ch. 78 to ch. 34, MNN2 will move from 17 to 56, MNN3 will move from 69 to 57, MNN4 will move from 16 to 67 and NYC TV 74 will move from 70 to 74. In Northern Manhattan MNN4 will move from ch. 16 to ch. 67 and NYC TV 74 will move from 70 to 74. In Jamaica, we will move NYC TV 93 from ch. 92 to ch. 72. In Woodside, Elmhurst and Maspeth we will move NYC TV 93 from ch. 92 to ch. 72.


----------



## G1Ravage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G1Ravage* /forum/post/18347705
> 
> 
> My 8300HD just rebooted on its own around 5:15 PM or so. Nothing seems different at the moment.



FWIW, my box rebooted a second time later that evening, but again, no visible changes, and no reboots since.


For the record, I've had absolutely zero issues since the update to Navigator oh so long ago. My 8300HD is the best box I've ever had.


----------



## rit56

Was there a download in lower manhattan last night?


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G1Ravage* /forum/post/18368075
> 
> 
> FWIW, my box rebooted a second time later that evening, but again, no visible changes, and no reboots since.
> 
> 
> For the record, I've had absolutely zero issues since the update to Navigator oh so long ago. My 8300HD is the best box I've ever had.



Agreed -- in terms of stability of the box (mine has not rebooted on its own since early february!), my ability to properly use an external eSATA drive, and stability of the picture/audio/video glitches, TWC seems to have reduced issues to almost none. I used to see at least a few glitches per hour, and now I find it rare to get one glitch a night. Kudos to TWC, they're finally doing something right? (Or more likely attribute it to random luck more than competency!)


----------



## disafan

I tried to get TWC's new Twitter customer service reps to get them to decrypt PBS, which they agree they should carry in the clear. It is nice when the guy who actually admits he knows what QAM is hands me off to Client Relations, where the guy does not know.


Knowing them, I'll gain Create and World and lose TBS. But I don't watch TBS, so I suppose it is no loss. And I still have a cable box anyway for everything else.


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disafan* /forum/post/18370862
> 
> 
> I tried to get TWC's new Twitter customer service reps to get them to decrypt PBS, which they agree they should carry in the clear. It is nice when the guy who actually admits he knows what QAM is hands me off to Client Relations, where the guy does not know.
> 
> 
> Knowing them, I'll gain Create and World and lose TBS. But I don't watch TBS, so I suppose it is no loss. And I still have a cable box anyway for everything else.



I get PBS in the clear and it even maps correctly on my tv to 13-1.


----------



## kenyontri

1st post - not sure what DVR box I have, but the TWC outsourced customer service guy last night said it was re-built, and 4 years old.


Past few days HD signal has been spotty at best, and then last night we lost all TV service (internet was fine, though). I called CS, and they walked me through a few things - they sent a stronger signal, reset the box, had me push a few buttons on the remote (I remember 0-4-0).


Now I'm getting feed through the HDMI cable, but I only get 4 channels, and the reception looks like it's coming over an analog antenna. The guide functionality does not respond, and everything on the DVR comes up saying "no string," but the programs will still play.


Can this be fixed w/another call to these clowns?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/18371324
> 
> 
> I get PBS in the clear and it even maps correctly on my tv to 13-1.



he's referring to the 'other' PBS - ch 21 (And its subchannels)


----------



## disafan

I am referring to WLIW's subchannels. I accept I'll never get a large amount of channels without a cable box, but I'd like to get everything they promise me.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/18369175
> 
> 
> Agreed -- in terms of stability of the box (mine has not rebooted on its own since early february!), my ability to properly use an external eSATA drive, and stability of the picture/audio/video glitches, TWC seems to have reduced issues to almost none. I used to see at least a few glitches per hour, and now I find it rare to get one glitch a night. Kudos to TWC, they're finally doing something right? (Or more likely attribute it to random luck more than competency!)



Wellllll, not even close that the 8300HD/MDN was solid from day 1 (I had a BIG bug that got slipstreamed at the end of last November... FWIW, Man North has a version nobody else has), not even close. BUT I HAVE noticed that in the past week or two, the glitching issue has almost disappeared... BUT this has happened before.


Then again, personally I think that issue is 100% at their head end... so I strongly suspect that box WAS solid, because it HAS shown it CAN be glitch free. The issue IMPO is can they sustain iot for more than 2 weeks. If I see no god awful gliktching for the next 3-4 weeks, I wikll be totally convinced it WAS the head end and they have FINALLY gotten a handle on it.


Not to mention this has happened before.. soon as I think it's fixed, boom, it isn't..


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Was anyone (mostly Man North) up late last night? I had watched some recorded stuff, but went back to NY1 for 5 minutes before nodding off... but it was black, no audio. Like that on ALL channels. Guide and clock seemed OK... just no video or audio. Phone was functioning, so I assume IP also.


----------



## disafan

Time Warner Cable has advised me that PBS Create and PBS World are not Must-Carry channels and thus they will not be decrypting them, despite the fact they are actually WLIWDT2 and WLIWDT3.


Fun.


----------



## coreynyc

Cablevision has Long Island pretty much covered with WiFi, also avalable in Madison Sq Garden



> Quote:
> *Time Warner Cable and Cablevision's Optimum WiFi Partner to Provide Free Seamless Wireless Internet Connectivity to High-Speed Internet Customers of Both Companies*
> 
> 
> New York, NY (Vocus/PRWEB ) March 25, 2010 -- Time Warner Cable's NYC Region today introduced Time Warner Cable Wi-Fi service, giving its one million local Road Runner residential customers unlimited access to a fast and free wireless Internet connection at several locations in the NYC area. Through a partnership with Cablevision, Time Warner Cable customers will also have access to thousands of free Optimum WiFi locations throughout Cablevision's service area. Time Warner Cable Wi-Fi is now available at several Wi-Fi zones in Manhattan and Queens, including several parks and some Long Island Railroad platforms and their respective parking lots in the company's service area.
> 
> 
> High-Speed Internet customers of both Time Warner Cable and Cablevision will be able to access free, unlimited Wi-Fi services in each other's New York City metro service areas, allowing for a fast Internet connection at designated Wi-Fi zones. Time Warner Cable Road Runner customers will have access to Cablevision's Optimum WiFi network, and Cablevision's Optimum Online customers will have access to Time Warner Cable Wi-Fi zones when they travel out of their service area. Time Warner Cable's New York City service area includes Manhattan, Queens, Staten Island, western Brooklyn, Mt. Vernon, parts of the Hudson Valley region, and Bergen and Hudson Counties in New Jersey. Cablevision's coverage area includes Long Island, parts of New Jersey and Connecticut, Westchester, Rockland, Northern Hudson Valley, the Bronx, and Brooklyn.
> 
> 
> Our sophisticated network is a combination of wireless and wireline services, bringing a wide spectrum of products and services to our customers. This free new Wi-Fi option adds another dimension for Road Runner customers, bringing even more convenience, stated Howard Szarfarc, Executive Vice President of the company's New York City Region. Road Runner customers can experience a fast, simple and easy connection from their laptops or portable Wi-Fi-enabled devices in Time Warner Cable Wi-Fi zones, meeting their growing need for mobility.
> 
> 
> According to Kevin Curran, Cablevision's Senior Vice President of Wireless Development, Optimum WiFi has become a valuable and popular enhancement for our high-speed Internet customers, who appreciate the ability to take their Internet connection to go' when they are out of the home or office. We are very pleased to help mark the launch of Time Warner Cable Wi-Fi by linking our networks and expanding our customers' access to fast and free wireless Internet, especially as demand for mobile data continues to increase.
> 
> 
> Time Warner Cable Wi-Fi zones include:
> 
> 
> Eight commuter rail platforms on the Long Island Railroad Port Washington line: Woodside, Flushing Main Street, Murray Hill, Broadway, Auburndale, Bayside, Douglaston, Little Neck;
> 
> Manhattan: Bryant Park, Madison Square Park and 79th Street Boat Basin;
> 
> Four parks in Queens: Bowne Park and Kissena Park in Flushing, Baisley Pond Park and Railroad Park in Jamaica.
> 
> 
> Road Runner customers will also have access to thousands of Cablevision's Optimum WiFi zones. For a complete listing of Time Warner Cable Wi-Fi zones, visit TimeWarnerCableWiFi.com. A user-friendly Q+A is available on the site too. For a complete listing of Optimum WiFi locations, visit Optimumwifi.com.
> 
> In order to receive free Time Warner Cable Wi-Fi, Time Warner Cable customers must be signed up for Road Runner high-speed online service. Customers who use laptops and Wi-Fi-enabled devices can log on to Wi-Fi by entering their Road Runner user ID and password through a simple sign-on screen. The quickest way to obtain or reset log-in and password information is at home, at the computer, through Road Runner's online support at www.rr.com . Additionally, customer login and account verification are available by calling Time Warner Cable Wi-Fi Support at 1-877-895-WIFI (9434).


----------



## Riverside_Guy

TWC WiFi not such a great deal for Manhattan, it's only in Madison Sq. Park, Bryant Park and the 79th St. Boat Basin.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/18382588
> 
> 
> TWC WiFi not such a great deal for Manhattan, it's only in Madison Sq. Park, Bryant Park and the 79th St. Boat Basin.



for now


----------



## pdroth

WiFi sucks anyway.


----------



## TravKoolBreeze

Don't forget they have a key investment in Clearwire/Sprint WiMax as well and that will be launching not long from now in the NYC market.


----------



## tamanaco

Anyone having reception issues in the Upper West Side... Around 88th Street and Columbus?..... All the channels HD and non-HD are suffering from pixelation this morning. I rebooted my 8300HD a couple times, but it doesn't help.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamanaco* /forum/post/18391709
> 
> 
> Anyone having reception issues in the Upper West Side... Around 88th Street and Columbus?..... All the channels HD and non-HD are suffering from pixelation this morning. I rebooted my 8300HD a couple times, but it doesn't help.



Just checked, looks normal. If you still have issues at 10 AM, might be a node, looks like the head end is OK.


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/18382588
> 
> 
> TWC WiFi not such a great deal for Manhattan, it's only in Madison Sq. Park, Bryant Park and the 79th St. Boat Basin.




having it available in some places is better than none. also the deals allow for TWC subs to have access to cablevision wifi in areas outside of manhattan.


----------



## tamanaco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/18392003
> 
> 
> Just checked, looks normal. If you still have issues at 10 AM, might be a node, looks like the head end is OK.



Just got back home since I posted... Everything looks fine now.. Thanks


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/18393477
> 
> 
> having it available in some places is better than none. also the deals allow for TWC subs to have access to cablevision wifi in areas outside of manhattan.



Does anybody know how to access this TimeWarner WiFi?


-barry


----------



## margoba

Does this help us understand why FIOS expansion in NYC is so slow? It claims that expansion in NYC will continue, but maybe they just haven't made it official.


===================================================

By PETER SVENSSON, AP Technology Writer Peter Svensson, Ap Technology Writer – Fri Mar 26, 2:41 pm ET


NEW YORK – If Verizon Communications Inc. hasn't already started wiring your city or town with its FiOS fiber-optic TV and broadband service, chances are you won't get it.


===================================================

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100326/...c_verizon_fios


----------



## tamanaco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamanaco* /forum/post/18394574
> 
> 
> Just got back home since I posted... Everything looks fine now.. Thanks



Arrrrrrrrrgggg!!... I declared victory too early. The pixelation problem is back this morning. But... at least, I'm glad that I had not yet canceled the service appointment I made yesterday for tomorrow morning. It's definitely a signal problem. The recordings in the DVR play fine and I watched TV all night last night without a problem. I think it might be weather related... a wire or connection somewhere shorts when there is moisture outside.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/18395291
> 
> 
> Does this help us understand why FIOS expansion in NYC is so slow? It claims that expansion in NYC will continue, but maybe they just haven't made it official.
> 
> 
> ===================================================
> 
> By PETER SVENSSON, AP Technology Writer Peter Svensson, Ap Technology Writer - Fri Mar 26, 2:41 pm ET
> 
> 
> NEW YORK - If Verizon Communications Inc. hasn't already started wiring your city or town with its FiOS fiber-optic TV and broadband service, chances are you won't get it.
> 
> 
> ===================================================
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100326/...c_verizon_fios



I certainly noticed what has been going on and have numerous times stated I "felt" they had halted any and all expansion, especially in Manhattan. More than a "feeling" in that through a business contract, I had gotten word of what they had planned, that my nabe would be wired and available last August. The contact went dead silent, nothing happened.


So despite the fact one could almost count the number of buildings wired on 2 hands, they spent zillions on advertising. Something like 90% of the people who SAW the ads could not sing up. Even nabes they claimed they have covered since they got the deal still can;t actually get service.


Then a few months back I read about how they started wiring Philly. And I start to see some press about what I have ben saying... what happened to them expanding their scope? How come their stated 60% in Manhattan covered when at best I think it more like 10 or under?


We could also look at what they HAVE done and what they haven't done and can make a case that there was much better potential for subs and revenue is areas they are ignoring.


So with what seems to be reported today, I see they COULD have wired a far larger portion of Manhattan for about half of what they are spending on advertising. Oh, and did you know they actually opened up a physical storefront on First Ave. opposite StyTown? Wonder how many other nabes that could have LARGE number of potential subs for the cost of maintaining that store?


----------



## cap_167

I just noticed that YESHD and SNYHD are on channels 505 and 504, is TWC planning on moving them there permanently and are there more channels that are going to be reshuffled?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cap_167* /forum/post/18396927
> 
> 
> I just noticed that YESHD and SNYHD are on channels 505 and 504, is TWC planning on moving them there permanently and are there more channels that are going to be reshuffled?



those 2 were announced.... but nothing else is in line to happen - so nobody has any clue at the moment.... it would seem they have something planned, but clearly it isn't being planned well.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cap_167* /forum/post/18396927
> 
> 
> I just noticed that YESHD and SNYHD are on channels 505 and 504, is TWC planning on moving them there permanently and are there more channels that are going to be reshuffled?



Did this take effect just today?


----------



## nyctveng

nyc requires all cable companies to maintain a storefront in every boro they serve



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/18396846
> 
> 
> So with what seems to be reported today, I see they COULD have wired a far larger portion of Manhattan for about half of what they are spending on advertising. Oh, and did you know they actually opened up a physical storefront on First Ave. opposite StyTown? Wonder how many other nabes that could have LARGE number of potential subs for the cost of maintaining that store?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18397703
> 
> 
> Did this take effect just today?



yup


it was announced last month

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...h#post18167773 



and here's the next set of announcements that can no longer be seen on the twc site

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...h#post18257485


----------



## JeffMoney

Channel (702) CBS HD is still blank, i called to let then know ...


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/18399870
> 
> 
> Channel (702) CBS HD is still blank, i called to let then know ...



Channel 702 Working on the UWS







S.MAN.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18399673
> 
> 
> yup
> 
> 
> it was announced last month
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...h#post18167773
> 
> 
> 
> and here's the next set of announcements that can no longer be seen on the twc site
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...h#post18257485



Okay, thanks. I admit I don't keep up with these things much, and am also new to the thread. I didn't know any of this. Blissfully watching SNY on its usual 726 with no idea. I watch the same six or seven channels anyway, and wouldn't have noticed _anything_ unless there was something in the mail or on the screen.


----------



## peterlee

Anyone have any insight into when the rest of the Viacom HD channels such as Nickelodeon or VH1 might launch? Their HD channel positions have been set aside in the lineup so there's been some groundwork laid and I thought they were going to launch when MTV HD did earlier this year but obviously they didn't. I seem to recall that Nick HD was listed as launching but it got pulled.


----------



## LL3HD

*Watch Yanks on YES live on your computer*




NEW YORK, March 30, 2010 -


Starting this baseball season, Time Warner Cable subscribers who receive the YES Network in the Yankees' home broadcasting territory will be able to purchase a package of YES' New York Yankees game telecasts for live in-market online viewing.


The Yankees on YES Live Game Streaming in-market package will launch in conjunction with YES' Sunday, April 4, season-opening Yankees-Red Sox telecast (8 pm ET). YES Network will offer the package to eligible Time Warner Cable customers for $69.95 for the entire 2010 regular season, or $19.95 for any 30-day period this regular season. All games will be delivered in true high definition, the highest-quality live streaming as pioneered by Major League Baseball Advanced Media.


YES Network will allow eligible Time Warner Cable customers to purchase this package and use high-speed Internet access to watch YES' Yankees telecasts live on their computers throughout the Yankees' entire home broadcasting territory. They also will be able to watch YES' Yankees telecasts live on laptops or other portable computers via WiFi. Time Warner Cable has reached an agreement with the YES Network to cooperate with Major League Baseball Advanced Media to ensure that only eligible Time Warner Cable customers may subscribe to the package.


The YES Network, the most-watched regional sports network in the nation the past seven years, and Major League Baseball Advanced Media reached a multi-year agreement last year paving the way for YES to launch in-market streaming of its Yankees telecasts in partnership with YES affiliates.


Beginning immediately, eligible Time Warner Cable subscribers can review FAQs for the package and begin the purchase process by logging on to YESNetwork.com and yankees.com.

http://mlb.mlb.com/news/press_releas...tnerId=rss_nyy


----------



## O and A

I was wondering if anyone knew why HD no long works with direct hookups. Cable plugged directly into TV. Worked for me for a few years until about 6 months ago.


Time warner cable in Manhattan below 79th street.


Just curious if anyone knew. I really find it annoying that it use to work and now it doesn't. I don't' want to pay for a 4th cable box and doubt an antenna will get me any reception being that I'm on a low floor surrounded by large buildings.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *O and A* /forum/post/18404007
> 
> 
> I was wondering if anyone knew why HD no long works with direct hookups. Cable plugged directly into TV. Worked for me for a few years until about 6 months ago.
> 
> 
> Time warner cable in Manhattan below 79th street.
> 
> 
> Just curious if anyone knew. I really find it annoying that it use to work and now it doesn't. I don't' want to pay for a 4th cable box and doubt an antenna will get me any reception being that I'm on a low floor surrounded by large buildings.



rescan - the channels were moved around.


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/18403568
> 
> *Watch Yanks on YES live on your computer*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW YORK, March 30, 2010 -
> 
> 
> Starting this baseball season, Time Warner Cable subscribers who receive the YES Network in the Yankees' home broadcasting territory will be able to purchase a package of YES' New York Yankees game telecasts for live in-market online viewing.



I'm wondering why anyone would want to do this (even a sports fan)? Aren't you just paying extra to be able to watch games on your computer that you already get on your cable TV?


-barry


----------



## O and A




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *O and A* /forum/post/18404007
> 
> 
> I was wondering if anyone knew why HD no long works with direct hookups. Cable plugged directly into TV. Worked for me for a few years until about 6 months ago.
> 
> 
> Time warner cable in Manhattan below 79th street.
> 
> 
> Just curious if anyone knew. I really find it annoying that it use to work and now it doesn't. I don't' want to pay for a 4th cable box and doubt an antenna will get me any reception being that I'm on a low floor surrounded by large buildings.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18404658
> 
> 
> rescan - the channels were moved around.



Yeah I tried that and no luck.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/18408288
> 
> 
> I'm wondering why anyone would want to do this (even a sports fan)? Aren't you just paying extra to be able to watch games on your computer that you already get on your cable TV?
> 
> 
> -barry



There were times while away from home, in places without YES HD or SD, I followed the game on MLB.com with the box scores.







I guess if you are really into it and travel a lot this new feature is good.


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18404658
> 
> 
> rescan - the channels were moved around.



On the same topic - I get all channels mapped correctly except 5 and 11. I need to tune those at 103-2 and 103-3, which is very much out of the way from 2,4,7, etc.


----------



## patrickpiteo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/18409299
> 
> 
> There were times while away from home, in places without YES HD or SD, I followed the game on MLB.com with the box scores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess if you are really into it and travel a lot this new feature is good.



No thanks too much $$$ I will use my slingbox..


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *patrickpiteo* /forum/post/18409546
> 
> 
> No thanks too much $$$ I will use my slingbox..



I wasn't endorsing, just informing.







Slingbox is definitely a better deal.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/18409299
> 
> 
> There were times while away from home, in places without YES HD or SD, I followed the game on MLB.com with the box scores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess if you are really into it and travel a lot this new feature is good.



but it's useless for those that travel - it only works on a computer in the NY area.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18410920
> 
> 
> but it's useless for those that travel - it only works on a computer in the NY area.



Excellent point, I didn't think of that...


----------



## AndyHDTV

Fox Soccer Plus-HD on 470 is kind of up. Call customer care on the screen.


----------



## AndyHDTV

In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned:


The discontinuation of LATV did not occur as previously announced.


The previously announced change for WLIW on August 19, 2009, will now be effective on May 5, 2010. WLIW will change from a basic service to a basic service available only in digital format and viewable with digital cable-compatible equipment such as a digital converter or a digital television (or other device) that includes a QAM tuner. This service will be located ch. 21 in Manhattan, Brooklyn and Queens.


On or about May 31, 2010 Fine Living (ch. 144 and 865) will be discontinued by its provider. Also occurring on this date, in Manhattan, Brooklyn and Queens, we will reposition TV Guide from ch. 51 and 157 to ch. 157 only. Also in these systems, we will launch Cooking Channel on ch. 51. In Mount Vernon, Cooking Channel will launch on ch. 144.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/18437861
> 
> 
> In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned:
> 
> 
> The discontinuation of LATV did not occur as previously announced.
> 
> 
> The previously announced change for WLIW on August 19, 2009, will now be effective on May 5, 2010. WLIW will change from a basic service to a basic service available only in digital format and viewable with digital cable-compatible equipment such as a digital converter or a digital television (or other device) that includes a QAM tuner. This service will be located ch. 21 in Manhattan, Brooklyn and Queens.
> 
> 
> On or about May 31, 2010 Fine Living (ch. 144 and 865) will be discontinued by its provider. Also occurring on this date, in Manhattan, Brooklyn and Queens, we will reposition TV Guide from ch. 51 and 157 to ch. 157 only. Also in these systems, we will launch Cooking Channel on ch. 51. In Mount Vernon, Cooking Channel will launch on ch. 144.



Is the Cooking Channel local?


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18439893
> 
> 
> Is the Cooking Channel local?



no.


most likely scripps made a deal to put cooking channel right next to food network on the cable dial.

http://www.multichannel.com/article/...ng_Channel.php


----------



## sirgromit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/18437775
> 
> 
> Fox Soccer Plus-HD on 470 is kind of up. Call customer care on the screen.



I also get the customer care screen for this channel. Also, if I'm not mistaken this means that we get Fox Soccer Plus in HD but not the regular Fox Soccer Channel in HD? It was annoying watching the Red Bulls in SD this past weekend.


----------



## coreynyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sirgromit* /forum/post/18440251
> 
> 
> I also get the customer care screen for this channel. Also, if I'm not mistaken this means that we get Fox Soccer Plus in HD but not the regular Fox Soccer Channel in HD? It was annoying watching the Red Bulls in SD this past weekend.



Yes, I am getting "call customer care" as well.


It is incredibly idiotic to not get the main channel in HD when the secondary channel with lesser games is???


----------



## Itaintrite

Fox Soccer Plus SD (460) and HD (470) have been up since yesterday. Oh, and they're not free. Included in the super-value cheapo Sports package $3.99. I've already been paying for that (GolTV) so it's perfect!


Now just need Fox Soccer Channel HD to be carried


----------



## len3121





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sirgromit* /forum/post/18440251
> 
> 
> I also get the customer care screen for this channel.



Same here, called yesterday and after sending a signal to my box (which didnt work) the rep told me he is sending it to some sort of technical dept and it should be fixed within 24-48 hours. I get all the other Sports pack channels so I should be getting FS+ as well. I highly doubt it will get fixed without another call but I'll be patient.


----------



## lee7n

This does not sound good, so much for net neutrality. For some reason the right is overjoyed at this loss of freedom and completely misinformed.

http://news.cnet.com/8301-13578_3-20...l;txt#comments


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/18442364
> 
> 
> This does not sound good, so much for net neutrality. For some reason the right is overjoyed at this loss of freedom and completely misinformed.
> 
> http://news.cnet.com/8301-13578_3-20...l;txt#comments



I went to your link to get the gist of this story and understand your conclusion regarding "this loss of freedom and completely misinformed." Personally, I haven't followed this story but I'm interested as to what your point is.


I saw this story on the HOTP thread and found this paragraph refreshing


"If the agency believes some form of Internet regulation is desirable, it should work with Congress to fashion a new statutory framework," said Free State Foundation President Randolph May. "Indeed, the court's decision ought to provide an impetus for Congress to begin a rewrite of the Communications Act which ties the Commission's regulatory activity over broadband explicitly to evidentiary showings of abuse of substantial market power and demonstrable consumer harm."

http://www.broadcastingcable.com/art...ast_Ruling.php


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/18439911
> 
> 
> no.
> 
> 
> most likely scripps made a deal to put cooking channel right next to food network on the cable dial.
> 
> http://www.multichannel.com/article/...ng_Channel.php



Ok. That fits with some of the other moves to place similar channels together.


From the title, it sounds like the new channel will be wall-to-wall cooking shows, as opposed to Food Network which does other things in addition to those. But this is the first I've heard of the channel, so I can't be sure.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/18442584
> 
> 
> I went to your link to get the gist of this story and understand your conclusion regarding "this loss of freedom and completely misinformed." Personally, I haven’t followed this story but I’m interested as to what your point is.
> 
> 
> I saw this story on the HOTP thread and found this paragraph refreshing…
> 
> 
> "If the agency believes some form of Internet regulation is desirable, it should work with Congress to fashion a new statutory framework," said Free State Foundation President Randolph May. "Indeed, the court's decision ought to provide an impetus for Congress to begin a rewrite of the Communications Act which ties the Commission's regulatory activity over broadband explicitly to evidentiary showings of abuse of substantial market power and demonstrable consumer harm."
> 
> http://www.broadcastingcable.com/art...ast_Ruling.php



Point is that without regulation your ISP can essentially censor the content you are getting. Right now you have a pipe to the internet and you can go wherever you want. Without regulation The CEO of TWC can decide he does not like facebook and block access to it from Road Runner. The worst is they will be able to put a bandwidth cap on you and then charge you for going over.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/18443192
> 
> 
> ...Right now you have a pipe to the internet and you can go wherever you want..



...And that's working just fine here in the US... compared to China.... After reading a little, (I linked another article) it’s almost like pick your poison. I can see valid points on both sides of this argument-- and potential bad things too on both sides.

http://www.marketwatch.com/story/cou...dist=afterbell


----------



## eieio

i have a time warner scientific atlanta 3800HDC going via HDMI to an Onkyo 807 av receiver, from the receiver, via HDMI to a new 2010 Sony 55HX701 tv.


my audio setup with the Onkyo 807 is a 4.1 speaker system (Front L+R, surrounds L+R, and a subwoofer). no center. this is a bedroom home theater set up and the center would not work out - hence the 4.1 system instead of a 5.1.


may i ask if i were to watch, say Jay Leno, what is the sound stream that gets broadcast please? Meaning: what would the front of my receiver's display say? Would it say Dolby this or that? Would it say DTS this or that? Or, would it say THX this or that?


i just got this system and, i found no signal in the surround L+R. i can't figure this out. I did use Audyssey to "calibrate" this new system.


thanks in advance.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eieio* /forum/post/18445388
> 
> 
> i have a time warner scientific atlanta 3800HDC going via HDMI to an Onkyo 807 av receiver, from the receiver, via HDMI to a new 2010 Sony 55HX701 tv.
> 
> 
> my audio setup with the Onkyo 807 is a 4.1 speaker system (Front L+R, surrounds L+R, and a subwoofer). no center. this is a bedroom home theater set up and the center would not work out - hence the 4.1 system instead of a 5.1.
> 
> 
> may i ask if i were to watch, say Jay Leno, what is the sound stream that gets broadcast please? Meaning: what would the front of my receiver's display say? Would it say Dolby this or that? Would it say DTS this or that? Or, would it say THX this or that?
> 
> 
> i just got this system and, i found no signal in the surround L+R. i can't figure this out. I did use Audyssey to "calibrate" this new system.
> 
> 
> thanks in advance.



It should be "Dolby Digital" which seems to be what most use to denote 5.1 channel audio. No broadcasters use DTS (to my knowledge). DTS is an option on a lot of DVDs, but not all and DD is generally the default. A while back I auditioned both from the same DVD, but while they did actually kinda sound different, neither was a way out front "winner."


"Surround L+R" very much sounds like Pro Logic, which I think send such a signal to both rear surrounds.


----------



## rit56




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eieio* /forum/post/18445388
> 
> 
> i have a time warner scientific atlanta 3800HDC going via HDMI to an Onkyo 807 av receiver, from the receiver, via HDMI to a new 2010 Sony 55HX701 tv.
> 
> 
> my audio setup with the Onkyo 807 is a 4.1 speaker system (Front L+R, surrounds L+R, and a subwoofer). no center. this is a bedroom home theater set up and the center would not work out - hence the 4.1 system instead of a 5.1.
> 
> 
> may i ask if i were to watch, say Jay Leno, what is the sound stream that gets broadcast please? Meaning: what would the front of my receiver's display say? Would it say Dolby this or that? Would it say DTS this or that? Or, would it say THX this or that?
> 
> 
> i just got this system and, i found no signal in the surround L+R. i can't figure this out. I did use Audyssey to "calibrate" this new system.
> 
> 
> thanks in advance.



Get a center speaker. it makes a big difference.


----------



## eieio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eieio* /forum/post/18445388
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> my audio setup with the Onkyo 807 is a 4.1 speaker system (Front L+R, surrounds L+R, and a subwoofer). no center. *this is a bedroom home theater set up and the center would not work out* - hence the 4.1 system instead of a 5.1.
> 
> ...





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rit56* /forum/post/18450871
> 
> 
> Get a center speaker. it makes a big difference.



rit56: thx for your advice. as indicated in my post, this is a bedroom home theater setup and it would not work out with the 55" Sony plus a center. Obviously, my living room setup is different.


Furthermore, a bedroom setup has a vastly different set of requirements/parameters to be met. One key aspect that is different is that the sitting position is *very* well defined, i.e. the bed! This is a huge advantage to a 4.1 system if one were to be forced to forgo a 5.1 system for a 4.1.


Does this make better sense?


----------



## ILW

I was looking forward to watching the first episode of the new season of "That Mitchell and Webb Look" on BBC America HD (channel 685) last night, but the lipsynch problem was so extreme that the channel was unwatchable. So, for now, I'll have to watch on the SD channel.


----------



## lee7n

Now this is a DVR

http://www.engadget.com/2010/04/08/s...nce-even-when/


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eieio* /forum/post/18445388
> 
> 
> i have a time warner scientific atlanta 3800HDC going via HDMI to an Onkyo 807 av receiver, from the receiver, via HDMI to a new 2010 Sony 55HX701 tv.
> 
> 
> my audio setup with the Onkyo 807 is a 4.1 speaker system (Front L+R, surrounds L+R, and a subwoofer). no center. this is a bedroom home theater set up and the center would not work out - hence the 4.1 system instead of a 5.1.
> 
> 
> may i ask if i were to watch, say Jay Leno, what is the sound stream that gets broadcast please? Meaning: what would the front of my receiver's display say? Would it say Dolby this or that? Would it say DTS this or that? Or, would it say THX this or that?
> 
> 
> i just got this system and, i found no signal in the surround L+R. i can't figure this out. I did use Audyssey to "calibrate" this new system.
> 
> 
> thanks in advance.



Why would you buy such an expensive receiver if you aren't even going to use it properly? The center is the voice channel so if you are watching a 5.1 show you will hear nobody talking without the center unless you force the receiver into a different mode, thereby you may as well buy a way cheaper non thx receiver. I would be happy to trade receivers with you lol


----------



## eieio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/18446322
> 
> 
> It should be "Dolby Digital" which seems to be what most use to denote 5.1 channel audio. No broadcasters use DTS (to my knowledge). DTS is an option on a lot of DVDs, but not all and DD is generally the default. A while back I auditioned both from the same DVD, but while they did actually kinda sound different, neither was a way out front "winner."
> 
> 
> "Surround L+R" very much sounds like Pro Logic, which I think send such a signal to both rear surrounds.




Riverside_Guy: thx for your comment. May I show you what my Onkyo 807 receiver says when i looked at its display? I forgot what programming I was watching since i was experimenting with so many different shows in order to "test" this out, but it was some TV programming from my 3800HDC DVR to my Onkyo 807 receiver, most likely Leno or Jimmy Fallon or something like that, just as an experiment. This is what it shows:











On the other hand, once i learned how to ask my Sony 370 bluray player to output bitstream audio rather than processing it first and then output PCM, this is what the Onkyo 807 showed:


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eieio* /forum/post/18452707
> 
> 
> Riverside_Guy: thx for your comment. May I show you what my Onkyo 807 receiver says when i looked at its display? I forgot what programming I was watching since i was experimenting with so many different shows in order to "test" this out, but it was some TV programming from my 3800HDC DVR to my Onkyo 807 receiver, most likely Leno or Jimmy Fallon or something like that, just as an experiment. This is what it shows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand, once i learned how to ask my Sony 370 bluray player to output bitstream audio rather than processing it first and then output PCM, this is what the Onkyo 807 showed:



Riverside is correct nobody broadcasts DTS or DTS Master audio for that matter. You can force the receiver into that mode but it will not truly be DTS. You can pretty much force it into simulating any audio output mode. Blu Ray is the only thing currently capable of true DTS Master Audio or Dolby TrueHD as far as I know.


----------



## rit56

yes...


----------



## ILW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ILW* /forum/post/18451606
> 
> 
> I was looking forward to watching the first episode of the new season of "That Mitchell and Webb Look" on BBC America HD (channel 685) last night, but the lipsynch problem was so extreme that the channel was unwatchable. So, for now, I'll have to watch on the SD channel.



Customer Service asked me to do the usual reboot, which did no good. Can others check if their picture and sound are out of sync on channel 685? If they are, maybe if you also report it to TWC, they'll do something about it.


Thanks.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ILW* /forum/post/18456396
> 
> 
> Customer Service asked me to do the usual reboot, which did no good. Can others check if their picture and sound are out of sync on channel 685? If they are, maybe if you also report it to TWC, they'll do something about it.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



just checked - its definitely off a split second - sound is behind


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/18452796
> 
> 
> Riverside is correct nobody broadcasts DTS or DTS Master audio for that matter. You can force the receiver into that mode but it will not truly be DTS. You can pretty much force it into simulating any audio output mode. Blu Ray is the only thing currently capable of true DTS Master Audio or Dolby TrueHD as far as I know.



Not to mention that DD vs. DTS is one of those audiophile pissing matches as to which is "better." I did some off the cuff comparisons and found they both did sound different in some way, but got no "oh this one is better" type of moments.


The *REAL* issue is the sound design... I've heard plenty of 5.1 audio where they don't even use the rear channels for some added ambiance. Then there was this Eagles video on Palladia I saw recently... it was little hokey, but it absolutely put you ON stage with various instruments coming out of each of the rear channels. Thunderous applause also came from every channel.


----------



## ILW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18456488
> 
> 
> just checked - its definitely off a split second - sound is behind



Thanks for confirming my observation, so I know it's not just me! The synchronization on 685 seems improved today.


----------



## TravKoolBreeze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *len3121* /forum/post/18441597
> 
> 
> Same here, called yesterday and after sending a signal to my box (which didnt work) the rep told me he is sending it to some sort of technical dept and it should be fixed within 24-48 hours. I get all the other Sports pack channels so I should be getting FS+ as well. I highly doubt it will get fixed without another call but I'll be patient.



I just noticed that they did fix it this morning. Of course they still haven't fix BigTen HD on Demand but I figure that's the new NHL HD in which they wont fix that for months.


----------



## andgarden

Yup, 685 has been having lip synch problems for a while now.


No quality control whatsoever. . .


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andgarden* /forum/post/18464949
> 
> 
> Yup, 685 has been having lip synch problems for a while now.
> 
> 
> No quality control whatsoever. . .



Hard to judge whether this is a BBC-A HD issue or a TWC one, but I watched a TON of Doctor Who last night... no issues at all.


----------



## chopsueychris

I'm in Fresh Meadows Queens and my box reboot shortly after 12pm today and now it's showing the wrong time on the box and not getting the right channel listings or quality.

it's almost as if I'm watching my tv when you could plug in a cable wire to a tv and get some of the channels 10 numbers higher than they usually would be.

Guide don't work, NY 1 is on channel 10.

I'm using an explorer 3250 btw.


----------



## Digiti

Very similar problem in Kew Gardens except my box will not complete a reboot properly. No picture at all..dead in water.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chopsueychris* /forum/post/18471854
> 
> 
> I'm in Fresh Meadows Queens and my box reboot shortly after 12pm today and now it's showing the wrong time on the box and not getting the right channel listings or quality.
> 
> it's almost as if I'm watching my tv when you could plug in a cable wire to a tv and get some of the channels 10 numbers higher than they usually would be.
> 
> Guide don't work, NY 1 is on channel 10.
> 
> I'm using an explorer 3250 btw.



sounds like your box isn't getting any digital info from TWC - and you're getting the analog lineup (where NY1 is on ch 10 - CSPAN is 6 and TVGuide is 18).


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chopsueychris* /forum/post/18471854
> 
> 
> I'm in Fresh Meadows Queens and my box reboot shortly after 12pm today and now it's showing the wrong time on the box and not getting the right channel listings or quality.
> 
> it's almost as if I'm watching my tv when you could plug in a cable wire to a tv and get some of the channels 10 numbers higher than they usually would be.
> 
> Guide don't work, NY 1 is on channel 10.
> 
> I'm using an explorer 3250 btw.



Sounds like there is an outage in your area. Call TWC.


I had the same thing happen in my 'hood late last night -- my cable & cable modem we both out simultaneously (around 1AM) and when I called the automated system told me that there was an outage affecting me and offered to call me back when it was fixed.


----------



## triscitman

I have a Logitech Harmony 880 remote, a SA 8300HD (not C) and live on the UES above 86th.


I have had no problems with my Harmony remote for years with this box. Tonight, I cannot get the box to respond to the remote at all. I tried the standard remote and the box responds normally. The box also responds to the IR blaster from my 2nd gen Tivo.


After trying all of this, I assumed the Harmony was having problems. I verified that both IR LEDs were working. My AVR responds to the remote normally, as does the Tivo and television. So there must be a problem with the box interpreting the IR commands from the Harmony.


I have rebooted the box.


Is anyone else having problems with their Harmony remotes tonight?


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *triscitman* /forum/post/18473729
> 
> 
> I have a Logitech Harmony 880 remote, a SA 8300HD (not C) and live on the UES above 86th.
> 
> 
> I have had no problems with my Harmony remote for years with this box. Tonight, I cannot get the box to respond to the remote at all. I tried the standard remote and the box responds normally. The box also responds to the IR blaster from my 2nd gen Tivo.
> 
> 
> After trying all of this, I assumed the Harmony was having problems. I verified that both IR LEDs were working. My AVR responds to the remote normally, as does the Tivo and television. So there must be a problem with the box interpreting the IR commands from the Harmony.
> 
> 
> I have rebooted the box.
> 
> 
> Is anyone else having problems with their Harmony remotes tonight?



I know this is a dumb question, but have you checked the batteries on your remote?


Also try checking (and/or removing) the batteries on your other remotes, as I've actually had weak batteries on a remote that I wasn't using interfere with a remote that I was!


----------



## triscitman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/18473807
> 
> 
> I know this is a dumb question, but have you checked the batteries on your remote?
> 
> 
> Also try checking (and/or removing) the batteries on your other remotes, as I've actually had weak batteries on a remote that I wasn't using interfere with a remote that I was!



Thanks for the tip. Batteries on this or other remotes were not the cause of my issue, although I know that could be a problem.


For posterity, I reset the remote and re-uploaded the commands using the Remote Software. Once this was complete, I was able to get everything working again.


I suspect the problem was with the box. There are times where the software on the box freezes and, even after a reboot, still doesn't work properly. After giving the box RAM some time to catch up, it appears I am back in working condition. The box was taping something at the time.


For all the years I've had the box and the remote, I haven't had this problem last for as long as it did. My box may finally by dying.


----------



## andgarden

Will Navigator recording ever be reliable? I just checked my 3090 tonight, and No Reservations was halfway through, but not at all recorded. Oh, and Start Over didn't work on the first try.


This is _not_ a frill. DVRs are supposed to record what we tell them to--period.


GRRR.


----------



## BkDude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andgarden* /forum/post/18474736
> 
> 
> Will Navigator recording ever be reliable? I just checked my 3090 tonight, and No Reservations was halfway through, but not at all recorded. Oh, and Start Over didn't work on the first try.
> 
> 
> This is _not_ a frill. DVRs are supposed to record what we tell them to--period.
> 
> 
> GRRR.



I only got the first 5 minutes of Breaking Bad on Sunday night on my 8300HDC. I'm sick of this crap as well.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/18472910
> 
> 
> Sounds like there is an outage in your area. Call TWC.
> 
> 
> I had the same thing happen in my 'hood late last night -- my cable & cable modem we both out simultaneously (around 1AM) and when I called the automated system told me that there was an outage affecting me and offered to call me back when it was fixed.



Most likely a node issue as I had no issues last night (we're same head end I think). First time I heard anyone was offering a call back (in this market). Did they call you at 3:00 AM??


----------



## Riverside_Guy

I'd suggest everyone with such problems file a complaint with the DOITT. I'd cut them SOME slack ONLY if we were paying half what we now pay... it's a damn expensive service, so we should expect far better performance.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/18476044
> 
> 
> Most likely a node issue as I had no issues last night (we're same head end I think). First time I heard anyone was offering a call back (in this market). Did they call you at 3:00 AM??



I don't know....I didn't take them up on their offer as I was going to bed.










It was an automated service, that tracked back my phone # to my account, found my address, and said "There is currently an outage in your area. If you would like us to call you back to let you know when the outage is repaired, please enter a number now". I'm assuming that it would have been an automated call as well.


Scott


----------



## tamanaco

I live on the UWS (Columbus and 88th) and I've been having reception problems in the mornings. A couple weeks ago a technician came in and changed all the internal wiring in the apartment because she suspected that I had an issue with the internal wiring. The DVR worked find for a few days. Now I'm not sure if my 8300HD is the cause of the reception issues. Some mornings when I turn it on I get the channel banner identifier, but no picture. I reboot the DVR, but it makes no difference. After about a half hour the picture start coming in... at first with some pixelation, but after a couple minutes everything is back to normal. Once the picture is back and I look on page one of the Diags I see the following values:


RDC Power 33

FDC Power ***Unable to retrieve

Last Channel 1

Binding n/a

Hub ID 28


What are the "normal" value ranges for RDC and FDC on a 8300HD? The "Unable to retrieve" message does not appear to be a "normal" value.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamanaco* /forum/post/18481227
> 
> 
> I live on the UWS (Columbus and 88th) and I've been having reception problems in the mornings. A couple weeks ago a technician came in and changed all the internal wiring in the apartment because she suspected that I had an issue with the internal wiring. The DVR worked find for a few days. Now I'm not sure if my 8300HD is the cause of the reception issues. Some mornings when I turn it on I get the channel banner identifier, but no picture. I reboot the DVR, but it makes no difference. After about a half hour the picture start coming in... at first with some pixelation, but after a couple minutes everything is back to normal. Once the picture is back and I look on page one of the Diags I see the following values:
> 
> 
> RDC Power 33
> 
> FDC Power ***Unable to retrieve
> 
> Last Channel 1
> 
> Binding n/a
> 
> Hub ID 28
> 
> 
> What are the "normal" value ranges for RDC and FDC on a 8300HD? The "Unable to retrieve" message does not appear to be a "normal" value.



By "reception" I'm assuming you mean black video (with or without audio?). One channel or all? My experience is this CAN and DOES happen but VERY infrequently (can't remember if it was one or twice since the year began).


We know your internal wiring is fine, but there are many places that can be an issue, firstly your buildings wiring (from your apartment to the truck going into the street). From there, iot goes to a "node" where there COULD be issues, but very, very rare (generally, that "node" has fiber coming in changing to cooper to run to buildings so there should be 500 accounts on it).


FWIW, the techs you get won't handle anything outside your apartment (although I have seen some who will at least take some readings in the distribution boxes typically located on every floor), they have to call "engineering." The problem is you're kind of out of the loop... but one time I managed to insert myself into the picture, so I "knew" engineering determined on of the distributions boxes in the building had issues, I know when they fixed it and my issues went away.


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *triscitman* /forum/post/18473959
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tip. Batteries on this or other remotes were not the cause of my issue, although I know that could be a problem.
> 
> 
> For posterity, I reset the remote and re-uploaded the commands using the Remote Software. Once this was complete, I was able to get everything working again.
> 
> 
> I suspect the problem was with the box. There are times where the software on the box freezes and, even after a reboot, still doesn't work properly. After giving the box RAM some time to catch up, it appears I am back in working condition. The box was taping something at the time.
> 
> 
> For all the years I've had the box and the remote, I haven't had this problem last for as long as it did. My box may finally by dying.



If the Harmony has function buttons similar to the AUX, DVD. VCR, etc. atop 8300HD remotes, pressing the wrong component button can block STB response. Happens to mine at times when accidental pressure on a button other than CBL seems to completely disable the 8300HD. Pressing CBL fixes it. -- John


----------



## tamanaco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/18481776
> 
> 
> By "reception" I'm assuming you mean black video (with or without audio?). One channel or all? My experience is this CAN and DOES happen but VERY infrequently (can't remember if it was one or twice since the year began).



Black video without sound in all channels. Only the channel info banners display. The tech went to the roof and there she disconnected four old orphan-feeds that were rolled up on the floor. These feeds went to other apartments that no longer use TW. Now I'm the only one connected in the distribution point in the roof. While I was there with her... she took measurements and she said everything was fine upstairs. She then came downstairs and removed a splitter that feeds the bedroom's SA8100HD (Which works fine at all times) and saw that the coax cable that "I" had used from the splitter in the bedroom to the SA8300 was not the same gauge as the higher gauge cable provided by TW. She said "Here is your problem"... She then replaced the cable (I had to move a lot of furniture). She measured again in the far end in the living room and said that the levels were fine. She also said that if it happened again to ask for a new DVR (A Samsung DVR). Well, a week went by and the problems is back, but as I said, it only happens on certain days the first time I turn on the TV in the morning.


Do you know what the range of values for the RDC and FDC should be? Also, what DVR do you recommend I should "try" to get if I go to 23rd St? Should I stick with SA or move to Samsung and if so, what model (with the most storage) should I "try" get? Btw, If there is no extra charge (fee) to update the SA8100 box in the bedroom to a HD box (Non-DVR) what should I get? I don't want to add one penny to my cable bill... I already pay enough.


Thanks for your help...


----------



## kwitel

Just got a new box; used to know how to fix this.


When I change channels, the screen goes black for a second or two, then the chanell comes on.


What should my output resolutin be set to on my box if im using a 50 inch plasma?


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwitel* /forum/post/18484628
> 
> 
> Just got a new box; used to know how to fix this.
> 
> 
> When I change channels, the screen goes black for a second or two, then the chanell comes on.
> 
> 
> What should my output resolutin be set to on my box if im using a 50 inch plasma?



720p or 1080i. Make sure only one is selected though.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwitel* /forum/post/18484628
> 
> 
> Just got a new box; used to know how to fix this.
> 
> 
> When I change channels, the screen goes black for a second or two, then the chanell comes on.
> 
> 
> What should my output resolutin be set to on my box if im using a 50 inch plasma?



Depends on the TV and what you see - if your TV is 1080p - you may want to output both if your screen converts better than the box.


If your TV is 720p, then you're probably going to be happier sticking with just 720p output if the 2-second resolution change is a problem for you.


(and check how 480p looks on the TV vs being converted by the box ....)


----------



## Riverside_Guy

tamanaco, as I said, this has very rarely happened to me...usually not for long. I generally suspect it's something from their head end, not an issue with my box. If you're talking up on the roof, sounds like a brownstone with external wiring... ugh, I had THOUGHT they had brought most of that internal.


As it sounds like the tech really did a very good job, I guess it could be your box in some way. Hard to say as I'm out of the same head end with the same box and software. Did this happen once after she did all the work, or do you have to constantly deal with it?


The funny thing is I'd recommend the 8300HD/MDN box (could be YOUR box has some issue that others do not). Other than my issues with the design of the software, it does work pretty well (i.e. consistently). I would NOT suggest the 8300HDC, but would the Samsung 3090...you MAY be able to get that one with a 320G drive (ask and let us know what they tell you). The 3090 does have it's share of issues, but even IF you get a 160G one, it IS very much possible to install a 320G drive in there (only one specific drive and you'll need a T10 Torx security tool to remove the screws).


Good luck, hope it works out!


----------



## tamanaco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/18487542
> 
> 
> tamanaco, as I said, this has very rarely happened to me...usually not for long. I generally suspect it's something from their head end, not an issue with my box. If you're talking up on the roof, sounds like a brownstone with external wiring... ugh, I had THOUGHT they had brought most of that internal.
> 
> 
> As it sounds like the tech really did a very good job, I guess it could be your box in some way. Hard to say as I'm out of the same head end with the same box and software. Did this happen once after she did all the work, or do you have to constantly deal with it?
> 
> 
> The funny thing is I'd recommend the 8300HD/MDN box (could be YOUR box has some issue that others do not). Other than my issues with the design of the software, it does work pretty well (i.e. consistently). I would NOT suggest the 8300HDC, but would the Samsung 3090...you MAY be able to get that one with a 320G drive (ask and let us know what they tell you). The 3090 does have it's share of issues, but even IF you get a 160G one, it IS very much possible to install a 320G drive in there (only one specific drive and you'll need a T10 Torx security tool to remove the screws).
> 
> 
> Good luck, hope it works out!



Yeap, I'm in a brownstone, but the landlord had it refaced two years ago and had TW move all the wires inside. I noticed that all the "black" wires that were rolled up on the floor of the roof were the ones that came through windows in the front and back of the building. All the new internal wiring was done with a higher gauge white wire.


The problem does not occur every day, but it happens whenever I'm in a rush to get to work and need to get the latest weather and traffic updates from NY1. (NY1 main reason I've stayed with TW) Like you, I'm afraid to give up my 8300HD... I have it for a long, long time and it has been reliable and noise free. It worked better with Passport, but that's now a grudge that I learned to let go. (It is slower now and I hate the FF/FR and the on-screen keyboard ) My wife at one point thought that I was to be blamed for the awful software "downgrade". I'm going to give it a couple weeks and if it does not get worse... I'll keep the box. I have a few programs recorded that won't be repeated and I don't want to loose. My VCR is up in Manhattan mini-storage on 107th and my DVD player does not record. I'll keep the 3090 with 320GB drive in mind if the problem persists... Thanks again.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

You may want to take a look at whatever connects your 8300HD to the next box (TV or AVR). My sister had an issue with black video... but in 2 days it got to going on and off very frequently. I had her make some tests and it seemed the signal coming on and her box was OK (she's a block away from me). I next had her check her HDMI and bongo, she says it stopped happening. When she went HD, the 5 buck monoprice stuff didn't exist just yet, so she ended up with a very expensive, huge, thick and heavy cable. One of the BIG failures of the HDMI spec is there's NO provision for anything to secure the connection... so if her cat had gently brushed against the cable, that could wiggle it enough to cause the video blackouts.


----------



## ILW

TWC has introduced a new "Online Care Team" with both e-mail and twitter options. http://www.twcableuntangled.com/2010...ine-care-team/ 


I send an e-mail to [email protected] about the BBC America - HD (685) lipsynch issue, and received a quick reply. While they first suggested the usual stuff, including a technician visit, when I wrote again to explain that others on this board reported the same problem and that my other channels were fine, they replied with: "You may be right. Let me find out from our local techs if they are aware of this issue. It may be something we have to straighten out with the broadcaster." I assume it's not a coincidence that the lipsynch problem now appears to be resolved.


So, you may want to try the new e-mail/twitter options when you have a specific issue or question.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ILW* /forum/post/18495798
> 
> 
> TWC has introduced a new "Online Care Team" with both e-mail and twitter options. http://www.twcableuntangled.com/2010...ine-care-team/
> 
> 
> I send an e-mail to [email protected] about the BBC America - HD (685) lipsynch issue, and received a quick reply. While they first suggested the usual stuff, including a technician visit, when I wrote again to explain that others on this board reported the same problem and that my other channels were fine, they replied with: "You may be right. Let me find out from our local techs if they are aware of this issue. It may be something we have to straighten out with the broadcaster." I assume it's not a coincidence that the lipsynch problem now appears to be resolved.
> 
> 
> So, you may want to try the new e-mail/twitter options when you have a specific issue or question.



Thanks for that info. I have a question or two about my cable box I could ask them.


----------



## andgarden

Excellent. The next time I get a failed recording, I'll be letting them know. Heck, I will be letting them know every time.


It is essential that the basic functionality of Navigator not be subject to frequent bugs.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

I think I am slowly zeroing in on the connection issue. At -8. -9 I was getting significant glitching, at 0 to -1, very little, at -4 maybe one or so per hour. The real problem is that I get this variation, so it becomes very difficult to pin it down... as in I could have a tech come out and he can see it around 0 and conclude everything is fine, which it would be BUT only AT THE TIME.


----------



## tamanaco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/18492421
> 
> 
> You may want to take a look at whatever connects your 8300HD to the next box (TV or AVR). My sister had an issue with black video... but in 2 days it got to going on and off very frequently. I had her make some tests and it seemed the signal coming on and her box was OK (she's a block away from me). I next had her check her HDMI and bongo, she says it stopped happening. When she went HD, the 5 buck monoprice stuff didn't exist just yet, so she ended up with a very expensive, huge, thick and heavy cable. One of the BIG failures of the HDMI spec is there's NO provision for anything to secure the connection... so if her cat had gently brushed against the cable, that could wiggle it enough to cause the video blackouts.



I'm 100% that my issue has nothing to do with my Monoprice HDMI switch and/or with my Monoprice $9 HDMI cables. Only the picture with the TV signal is affected by pixelation. The banners, the TV Guide, the Diags page and the programs that I have recorded in the DVR show up without any pixelation. The ultimate proof that the issue is with the signal or the DVR turner is evident when I display the Guide. The Guide is solid and only the TV picture on the upper right corner is pixelated. The issue is happening this morning. I believe that in the mornings (specially Sunday mornings) the signal is a bit weaker because of the increased number of users and that the turner in the DVR is not working as it should when it is cold. Once the DVR on for a while and warms up it "appears" that it is able to deal with the lower signal levels.


Btw, this is the reason I wanted to know "if" this has something to do with levels shown for RDC and FDC. I still don't know what are the recommended operational range levels.


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamanaco* /forum/post/18501422
> 
> 
> Btw, this is the reason I wanted to know "if" this has something to do with levels shown for RDC and FDC. I still don't know what are the recommended operational range levels.



Yes, bad signal levels will cause pixelation. The recommended range for FDC is between -10 and 10 (according to a tech).


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamanaco* /forum/post/18501422
> 
> 
> I'm 100% that my issue has nothing to do with my Monoprice HDMI switch and/or with my Monoprice $9 HDMI cables.



Normally that makes perfect logical sense. However, when I walking my sister through on the phone, she had no video BUT the guides were there and fine. When she invoked the guide, the third screen upper right hand corner was black, but the guide was there.


I thought for sure it was something in the TV, but even so, like "follow the money" troubleshooting should be "follow the signal path." I was quite surprised it turned out to be the cable/connector.


----------



## Berk32

Looks like SDV is coming to TWC NYC on June 2



> Quote:
> In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned:
> 
> 
> The previously announced launch of Blue Ocean Network (BON) on ch. 156 was postponed until further notice.
> 
> 
> On or about May 5, 2010 in Woodside, Elmhurst and Maspeth for customers with cable ready TV’s and TV’s directly connected to cable (“direct hookups”) we will move NY1 from ch. 3 to ch. 10.
> 
> 
> On or about May 31, 2010 we will cease carriage of A&E on Demand (ch. 1010) and its programming content will be moved to Primetime on Demand (ch. 1009).
> 
> 
> On or about June 2, 2010 the following channels will become services that cannot be accessed on CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Products purchased at retail without additional two-way capable equipment: @ Max HD, @ Max, AAJ, ABC Family HD, Action Max HD, Action Max, AMC HD, American Life, Antena 3, Antenna, BBC America HD, BET HD, Big Ten 2, Big Ten 3, Big Ten 4, Big Ten 5, Biography, Boomerang, Boomerang (SAP), Bravo HD, C1R Worldwide, Canal 24, Canal Sur, Caracol, Cartoon Network HD, CBS College Sports HD, CBS College Sports , CCTV-9, Centric, Chinese Cinema, Chinese Prime, Cine Latino, Cine Mexicano, Cinemax HD, Club Jenna, CNBC HD, CNBC Worldwide, CNN International, Comedy Central HD, Crime & Investigation HD, Deutsche Welle TV, Discovery Familia, Discovery Kids, Disney HD, Disney XD HD, Disney XD, E! HD, Ecuavisa, Encore Action, Encore Drama, Encore HD, Encore Love, Encore Mystery, Encore Westerns, ESPN Gameplan channels1-6, ESPNews HD, ESPNU HD, ET NY Chinese, ETTV News, EWTN, EWTN Español, Filmy, Fit TV, FiveStar Max HD, Flix, Fox Business Network HD, Fox College Sports Atlantic, Fox College Sports Central, Fox College Sports Pacific, Fox Soccer Channel, Fuel, Fuse HD, FX HD, G4 HD, GAC, Game 2 HD, Game HD, Gol TV, gmc, HBO 2 HD, HBO 2, HBO Comedy HD, HBO Comedy, HBO Family HD, HBO Family, HBO Latino HD, HBO Latino, HBO Signature HD, HBO Signature, HBO Zone HD, HBO Zone, HD PPV, HD Theater, Headline News HD, Here!, History en Español, HITV, HSN HD, HSN, HTV, IFC HD, ImaginAsian, IN Demand 2, IN Demand 3, Infinito, Investigation Discovery HD, ITV Gold, Jewelry TV, Jus Punjabi, LaFamilia, LaTele Novela, Lifetime Real Women, Mav TV HD, Media Korea, MGM HD, MLB HD, More Max HD, More Max, MSNBC HD, MTV HD, National Geographic Channel HD, NBA League Pass channels1-10, NBA TV, NGTV, NHL/MLB channels1-14, NHL Network HD, Nick Jr., Nicktoons, NTV America, NY1 Noticias, Outdoor Channel HD, Outdoor Channel, Outer Max HD, Palladia HD, PFC Internacional, Phoenix TV, Planet Green HD, Planet Green, Playboy, Playboy en Español, QVC HD, QVC, RAI Italia, Real, Reelz Channel, RT, RTN, RTPi, RTVi, The Science Channel HD, The Science Channel, SET Asia, ShopNBC, Showtime Too HD, Showtime Extreme HD, Showtime Showcase HD, Showtime Beyond, Showtime Extreme, Showtime Showcase, Showtime Too, SiTV, Smithsonian HD, Sorpresa, Speed HD, Spice Xcess, Spike TV HD, Sports Extra 1, Sports Extra 2, Starz Comedy HD, Starz Edge HD, Starz HD, Starz Kids & Family HD, Style HD, SyFy HD, TCM HD, Team HD, TeenNick, Telemicro, Ten, Tennis Channel HD, Tennis Channel, The Africa Channel, The Arabic Channel, The Bangladesh Channel, The Filipino Channel, The Golf Channel HD, The Korean Channel, The Movie Channel Xtra, The Word Network, Thriller Max HD, Thriller Max, TLC HD, TMC HD, TMC Xtra HD, TV 1000 Russian Kino, TV 5, TV Asia, TV Colombia, TV Globo, TV Japan, TV One HD, TV Polonia, TVB1, TVE Internacional, TVE Cultural. Es, Universal HD, USA HD, Utilisima Satelital, Versus HD, Versus, WE HD, WMAX HD, WMAX and Zee TV.


----------



## Berk32

This is going to really kill my spreadsheet......


But it does mean a lot more freed up bandwidth (not that we're in a bandwidth crunch at the moment....)



But this is bad news for those of you with the wrong cable cards


----------



## Berk32

Just did a quick count - 241 total channels - 76 HD channels


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18506042
> 
> 
> Looks like SDV is coming to TWC NYC on June 2



Anybody want to buy at Tivo? 


-barry


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18506042
> 
> 
> Looks like SDV is coming to TWC NYC on June 2



What do you base that statement on?


A_C


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/18506232
> 
> 
> What do you base that statement on?
> 
> 
> A_C



Why else would anyone need 2 way capable equipment?


----------



## adrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/18506223
> 
> 
> Anybody want to buy at Tivo?
> 
> 
> -barry



The funny thing is I was seriously considering it this past weekend, but issues with their new unit put me off.


----------



## Berk32

Hopefully this will lead to DOCSIS 3.0 for everyone (because they don't exactly need more bandwidth for existing channels we don't have yet)


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18506262
> 
> 
> Why else would anyone need 2 way capable equipment?



So what cable boxes can be used?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacAlert* /forum/post/18506371
> 
> 
> So what cable boxes can be used?



Pretty sure all the current ones out there should work....


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18506080
> 
> 
> This is going to really kill my spreadsheet......
> 
> 
> But it does mean a lot more freed up bandwidth (not that we're in a bandwidth crunch at the moment....)
> 
> 
> 
> But this is bad news for those of you with the wrong cable cards



speaking of your spreadsheet, looks like there were some recent moves. cbs & wnet hd moved to ch62.


----------



## Berk32

Quote:

Originally Posted by *nyctveng* 
speaking of your spreadsheet, looks like there were some recent moves. cbs & wnet hd moved to ch62.
yeah i know - i meant to upload an updated version over the weekend - not sure why i didn't.


There were a small bunch of changes.

 

twcHD 4-18-10.zip 97.513671875k . file


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18506872
> 
> 
> Pretty sure all the current ones out there should work....



Tivo boxes need an adapter, I think.


-barry


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/18509505
> 
> 
> Tivo boxes need an adapter, I think.
> 
> 
> -barry



I meant just the TWC boxes


----------



## LisaM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18506042
> 
> 
> Looks like SDV is coming to TWC NYC on June 2



According to the email from the TWC Help Desk (thanks for the link, btw!), switched digital video requires the installation of a tuning adapter for all TiVos which currently have cable cards. They told me to contact the call center to arrange for an installation (for which I am sure there will be a charge). Of course, I am on the phone with the call center and they have no clue what I am talking about. I read the email to a supervisor and they are "researching" while I sit on hold.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LisaM* /forum/post/18515678
> 
> 
> According to the email from the TWC Help Desk (thanks for the link, btw!), switched digital video requires the installation of a tuning adapter for all TiVos which currently have cable cards. They told me to contact the call center to arrange for an installation (for which I am sure there will be a charge). Of course, I am on the phone with the call center and they have no clue what I am talking about. I read the email to a supervisor and they are "researching" while I sit on hold.



Good Luck


----------



## andgarden

Personally, I hope there's a big disruption in the SDV transition in NYC. It might create a political impetus for the FCC to require cable operators to cooperate with equipment manufacturers and implement an SDV system that is natively compatible with cable card devices, notwithstanding true2way capability.


The operators are undermining the principle behind cable card technology.


----------



## uncle2000mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ILW* /forum/post/18495798
> 
> 
> TWC has introduced a new "Online Care Team" with both e-mail and twitter options. http://www.twcableuntangled.com/2010...ine-care-team/
> 
> 
> I send an e-mail to [email protected] about the BBC America - HD (685) lipsynch issue, and received a quick reply. While they first suggested the usual stuff, including a technician visit, when I wrote again to explain that others on this board reported the same problem and that my other channels were fine, they replied with: "You may be right. Let me find out from our local techs if they are aware of this issue. It may be something we have to straighten out with the broadcaster." I assume it's not a coincidence that the lipsynch problem now appears to be resolved.
> 
> 
> So, you may want to try the new e-mail/twitter options when you have a specific issue or question.



I e-mailed them yesterday 4/20 @ 12:30pm regarding a weak signal problem on cetain channels. About 1 hour later they e-mailed back asking if the problem is on one box or all the boxes. I replied on all the boxes. When I arrived home about 8:00pm all the problem channels were working great. I will use this service all the time. At least they don't ask you to reboot the box for every problem.


----------



## margoba

Has anybody actually used the new TW WiFi capability? David Pogue, of the NY Times, wrote a nice piece about it from the Comcast point of view.

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/04/22/te...gue-email.html 


-barry


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/18529537
> 
> 
> Has anybody actually used the new TW WiFi capability? David Pogue, of the NY Times, wrote a nice piece about it from the Comcast point of view.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2010/04/22/te...gue-email.html
> 
> 
> -barry



What an idiot.... doesn't even realize that the 3 companies ARE NOT in competition.


(which he already found it in the next article from today http://pogue.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/...cable-part-ii/ )


----------



## jasonDono




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/18529537
> 
> 
> Has anybody actually used the new TW WiFi capability? David Pogue, of the NY Times, wrote a nice piece about it from the Comcast point of view.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2010/04/22/te...gue-email.html
> 
> 
> -barry



How does one go about logging into one of these hotspots and what are they named?

Thanks,

Jason


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasonDono* /forum/post/18536230
> 
> 
> How does one go about logging into one of these hotspots and what are they named?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jason


 http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...i/default.html


----------



## jasonDono




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18536265
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...i/default.html



Thanks Berk.

Hopefully they'll build it out a bit. Optimum's coverage in their areas it amazing. Two TWC hotspots in NYC? Pathetic.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasonDono* /forum/post/18536368
> 
> 
> Thanks Berk.
> 
> Hopefully they'll build it out a bit. Optimum's coverage in their areas it amazing. Two TWC hotspots in NYC? Pathetic.



obviously the Manhattan area has just begun.

(and it's 3 spots in manhattan - you missed the 79th st boat basin)


Optimum has been building out their LI area for a while.


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

Please forgive the newbie question:

what does SDV mean for us as subscribers?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC* /forum/post/18538896
> 
> 
> Please forgive the newbie question:
> 
> what does SDV mean for us as subscribers?



switched digital video


it means a whole bunch of channels will work 'on demand' in a way.


if you have only TWC boxes (and not a cable card or tivo) - you will almost never notice a difference (there's a chance during peak usage that you may get a 'channel not available' on those channels, but that remains to be seen depending on the setup)


----------



## pgershon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18539465
> 
> 
> switched digital video
> 
> 
> it means a whole bunch of channels will work 'on demand' in a way.
> 
> 
> if you have only TWC boxes (and not a cable card or tivo) - you will almost never notice a difference (there's a chance during peak usage that you may get a 'channel not available' on those channels, but that remains to be seen depending on the setup)



Do we have any idea what kind of TA TWC plans to use. I hear that the Motorola works fine with 3-tuner Moxi but the Cisco kills one of the 3-tuners (so the 3-tuner Moxi becomes a 2-tuner). I can find no information about TWC's NYC rollout of SDV anywhere except for the channel announcement.


----------



## UnnDunn

TWC NYC uses SciATL (Cisco) headends, so you will get Cisco TAs. If Moxi supports it, you should be able to get two TAs to support all the tuners (each Cisco TA supports a maximum of two tuners.)


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18539465
> 
> 
> if you have only TWC boxes (and not a cable card or tivo) - you will almost never notice a difference (there's a chance during peak usage that you may get a 'channel not available' on those channels, but that remains to be seen depending on the setup)



Ah, hope springs eternal!


I think we will see a lot more of the "channel not-available." BUT, if they leave all the network stations (where series eps. play only once) NOT in SDV, then your series recordings stand a good chance to at least catch that "not available" ep. on a subsequent broadcast.


I've already seen that happen (first time), my very first "channel not available" message, but the show did record later. Yeah, I know it's a June 2nd roll out... but it did happen.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/18540261
> 
> 
> TWC NYC uses SciATL (Cisco) headends, so you will get Cisco TAs. If Moxi supports it, you should be able to get two TAs to support all the tuners (each Cisco TA supports a maximum of two tuners.)



I think Cisco TA's universally do NOT support more than 2 tuners... from what I read, it's the Moto ones that do.


Which means there COULD be some brand new Cisco TAs that DO support >2 tuners... but will TWC-NY use such an animal, should it exist? Doubt it.


----------



## ANGEL 35

What will happen to tivos on June,2??


----------



## andgarden

Adding another layer of unreliability to the system is highly likely to create short-term problems. I predict that my DVR will miss recordings because of this transition.


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/18540494
> 
> 
> I think Cisco TA's universally do NOT support more than 2 tuners... from what I read, it's the Moto ones that do.
> 
> 
> Which means there COULD be some brand new Cisco TAs that DO support >2 tuners... but will TWC-NY use such an animal, should it exist? Doubt it.



The Cisco TAs can be stacked. It just depends on the host device's ability to address both TAs.


----------



## pgershon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/18541628
> 
> 
> The Cisco TAs can be stacked. It just depends on the host device's ability to address both TAs.



So would I ask Moxi if this might be possible? All I know, being minimally tech savvy, is that my Moxi 3-tuner DVR provides access to 3 tuners with one cablecard. From what I have read, those with Cisco TA / SDV lose access to one of the tuners with the SDV. The problem does not occur if Motorola TA is used. Sounds like NYC will be Cisco however.


Moxi states that they do not support the stacked configuration.


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pgershon* /forum/post/18541733
> 
> 
> So would I ask Moxi if this might be possible? All I know, being minimally tech savvy, is that my Moxi 3-tuner DVR provides access to 3 tuners with one cablecard. From what I have read, those with Cisco TA / SDV lose access to one of the tuners with the SDV. The problem does not occur if Motorola TA is used. Sounds like NYC will be Cisco however.
> 
> 
> Moxi states that they do not support the stacked configuration.



You will lose the ability to tune 3 SDV channels simultaneously. You will still have usage of all three tuners, it's just that only two of those can be used for SDV content at a time. You should definitely clarify with Moxi exactly what it will or will not do with SDV using one or two Cisco TAs, specifically how it will handle attempts to tune 3 SDV channels at once.


----------



## pgershon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/18542027
> 
> 
> You will lose the ability to tune 3 SDV channels simultaneously. You will still have usage of all three tuners, it's just that only two of those can be used for SDV content at a time. You should definitely clarify with Moxi exactly what it will or will not do with SDV using one or two Cisco TAs, specifically how it will handle attempts to tune 3 SDV channels at once.



I do not have SDV yet (while I hope it never arrives, TWC promises 6/2/10) so I cannot verify, but from the Moxi thread, it seems that connecting the Cisco TA shuts down the third tuner, not just for SDV, but for all usage period.

Originally Posted by sticks2971

Is Moxi incorrect in this statement? Does anyone have the 3-Tuner Moxi with the Cisco STA 1520 SDV adapter and has lost a tuner?

I do. It doesn't work. We've discussed it several times. No amount of tinkering will get the third tuner to recognize or operate with any cable channel.


The Cisco box doesn't support more than two streams, only the Motorola box does.



Quote:

"18. Does Moxi Support Switched Digital Video?

Yes, Moxi supports Switched Digital Video. You can get a Switched Digital Video adapter from your cable service provider. You should know that if you purchase a 3 tuner Moxi that some cable service providers do not support three tuners with their adapters, and you will only have access to two tuners. Contact your cable service provider to find out whether you're in one of those areas."

If you don't have much SDV content in your area and don't mind losing a few channels you can run with just a CableCard and keep three active tuners, but the moment you add the 1520 you'll lose the tuner.


----------



## UnnDunn

Well doesn't that just suck.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/18541064
> 
> 
> What will happen to tivos on June,2??



They (and Moxi's) will lose 241 channels (76 HD) UNTIL TA's are delivered.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/18541628
> 
> 
> The Cisco TAs can be stacked. It just depends on the host device's ability to address both TAs.



Really? This issue seems to be raging all over, yet never have I seen this stated...


----------



## LisaM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/18546561
> 
> 
> They (and Moxi's) will lose 241 channels (76 HD) UNTIL TA's are delivered.



Of course, when I called TWC to schedule an installation of a tuning adapter, neither the rep nor the supervisor had a clue what I was talking about. The supervisor promised to call back but has not done so. This is going to be a mess.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/18543965
> 
> 
> Well doesn't that just suck.



I think we should do a pool to see exactly when TWC-NYC actually HAS and delivers TAs. Not to mention:


1. will they require a 40-70 buck truck roll?

2. "free" truck roll?

3. pick up on 23rd Street and self install?


Somehow I think they haven't even decided how they will handle this... if they had, it should have been listed, but all they say is "tough ****, you lose."


I'd be reasonably confident third party DVRs owners will regain all their channels by 1/1/2011.


Speaking of which, I think TWC was up for license renewal... has that already happened? My guess is they made sure to have the ink dry before they made this move...


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/18546575
> 
> 
> Really? This issue seems to be raging all over, yet never have I seen this stated...



There is no technical reason why the TAs cannot be stacked, at least not from a network standpoint. They're just tuners on a dumb network. Ceton (the company with the 4-tuner CableCARD PC tuner card) has said their device will work with two Cisco TAs.


So the onus falls on Moxi to release a software update supporting two Cisco TAs.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/18546664
> 
> 
> There is no technical reason why the TAs cannot be stacked, at least not from a network standpoint. They're just tuners on a dumb network. Ceton (the company with the 4-tuner CableCARD PC tuner card) has said their device will work with two Cisco TAs.
> 
> 
> So the onus falls on Moxi to release a software update supporting two Cisco TAs.



OK... I was surprised this never came up in the Moxi thread... no dis meant by being skeptical!


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/18546627
> 
> 
> I think we should do a pool to see exactly when TWC-NYC actually HAS and delivers TAs. Not to mention:
> 
> 
> 1. will they require a 40-70 buck truck roll?
> 
> 2. "free" truck roll?
> 
> 3. pick up on 23rd Street and self install?
> 
> 
> Somehow I think they haven't even decided how they will handle this... if they had, it should have been listed, but all they say is "tough ****, you lose."
> 
> 
> I'd be reasonably confident third party DVRs owners will regain all their channels by 1/1/2011.
> 
> 
> Speaking of which, I think TWC was up for license renewal... has that already happened? My guess is they made sure to have the ink dry before they made this move...



I think we almost agree. My bet is that TWCNY will not have TAs until well after 6/2, and that they will require a full $40 truck roll. :-(


-barry


----------



## margoba

TWCNYC requires a home visit to install cable card(s) in a Tivo DVR. Does anybody know if they require another home visit to remove them?


If I want to replace my Tivo with an 8300HDx or a similar TWC official box, does it require a service call?


-barry


----------



## andgarden

If TWC tries to charge you to install a tuning adapter, I'd complain to the FCC.


----------



## kwitel

Eevery time I pause a show for longer than 5 minutes and then hit play, I lose sound, the picture is erratic and usually the whole box freezes up.

I switched out for a new box; same problem.


Ive got the Sammy 3090-whats going on?


----------



## nyctveng

sorry but a complaint to the fcc regarding the charge of installation of equipment (whether your own or theirs) is perfectly legal. often the charge for a "truck trip" of $40 or so doesn't cover the actual cost to the cable company. service calls such as repairing or replacing bad equipment traditionally do not cost the subscriber. you would be wasting your time and fcc resources complaining to them for truck trip charge.


p.s. i've worked for cable companies and have dealth directly with regulatory issues


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andgarden* /forum/post/18549692
> 
> 
> If TWC tries to charge you to install a tuning adapter, I'd complain to the FCC.


----------



## andgarden

I would say that charging a fee for a truck roll to return the company to compliance with its FCC mandate (to support cable cards) is totally unreasonable.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/18548003
> 
> 
> I think we almost agree. My bet is that TWCNY will not have TAs until well after 6/2, and that they will require a full $40 truck roll. :-(
> 
> 
> -barry



That would be my guess as well. A while back my sister lost IP, it seemed after I did some testing it was the cable modem. She was anxious and the FASTEST way was to go to 23rd and swap (something I have done more than once). They told her it HAD to be a truck roll (no charge as it was about their equipment failing). I wanted her to fight them a bit, but she didn't have the notion to, so she waited the 3-4 days (they DID do a Sat. roll).


My guess would be that the majority of those needing a TA may PREFER a truck roll, even if it costs.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andgarden* /forum/post/18549692
> 
> 
> If TWC tries to charge you to install a tuning adapter, I'd complain to the FCC.



Wrong place.. file an online complaint at NYC's DOITT.


Matter of fact, if I had a third party DVR, I'd be filing right NOW... in the anticipation they may not deliver the right equipment BEFORE the switch-over. There's a good chance they may make you a deal in better pricing or throw you some bones (free SHO for a year).


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/18551338
> 
> 
> sorry but a complaint to the fcc regarding the charge of installation of equipment (whether your own or theirs) is perfectly legal. often the charge for a "truck trip" of $40 or so doesn't cover the actual cost to the cable company. service calls such as repairing or replacing bad equipment traditionally do not cost the subscriber. you would be wasting your time and fcc resources complaining to them for truck trip charge.
> 
> 
> p.s. i've worked for cable companies and have dealth directly with regulatory issues



While I do understand regulatory issues can be a pain for anyone at times, this issue is about a change in service TWC unilaterally makes that prevents users from accessing the services they have contracted for. In essence they have damaged your contract, so it SHOULD be a free truck roll.


Like I said above, I'd go straight to DOITT, at least you'll get a quick call back from someone who may know exactly what WILL be happening.


----------



## nyctveng

time warner and others provide equipment to make their service work but if one chooses to buy equipment outside, they can't expect it to work 100%. i'm doubtful anyone can find in any contract or on cable company's website which guarantees tivo,moxi, or other devices are suppose to work as good as cable company provided equipment.


SDV is something that tivo users knew years ago that may not work work for them. in general tivo, cable cards, other equipment bought at retail have been a drain on customers and cable company resources.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/18551645
> 
> 
> While I do understand regulatory issues can be a pain for anyone at times, this issue is about a change in service TWC unilaterally makes that prevents users from accessing the services they have contracted for. In essence they have damaged your contract, so it SHOULD be a free truck roll.
> 
> 
> Like I said above, I'd go straight to DOITT, at least you'll get a quick call back from someone who may know exactly what WILL be happening.


----------



## adrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwitel* /forum/post/18550141
> 
> 
> Eevery time I pause a show for longer than 5 minutes and then hit play, I lose sound, the picture is erratic and usually the whole box freezes up.
> 
> I switched out for a new box; same problem.
> 
> 
> Ive got the Sammy 3090-whats going on?



It's 2.4.9.4, the latest version of software that TWCNYC "upgraded" the 3090s to. In other markets TW has moved past this version, but until they decide to do so here, we're stuck with it. Not to mention, the previous version we had didn't exhibit this behavior. Because of this, a couple of weeks ago I was ready to pick up one of the new Tivos or a Moxi, but then I read that NYC goes SDV on 6/2. So, I'm going to live with the problems for the time being until I see how that transition works out.


----------



## andgarden




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/18551824
> 
> 
> time warner and others provide equipment to make their service work but if one chooses to buy equipment outside, they can't expect it to work 100%.



TWC has an obligation under FCC regulations to accommodate cable card devices. Intentionally degrading them, and then charging to restore functionality, does not comport wit this.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/18551824
> 
> 
> SDV is something that tivo users knew years ago that may not work work for them. in general tivo, cable cards, other equipment bought at retail have been a drain on customers and cable company resources.



This is not the policy judgement that the FCC has made in requiring cable card compatibility.


----------



## nyctveng

SDV will free up bandwith for more programming and benefit 99% of customers. the intention is to be more competitive and offer more programming rather than to intentionally screw tivo users. it's unfortunate that in the process someone will get screwed and not be happy but they can't please everyone.






> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andgarden* /forum/post/18552340
> 
> 
> TWC has an obligation under FCC regulations to accommodate cable card devices. Intentionally degrading them, and then charging to restore functionality, does not comport wit this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not the policy judgement that the FCC has made in requiring cable card compatibility.


----------



## andgarden

Not responsive. They don't have to "please everyone," but they do have to accommodate cable card users. That is the law.


FWIW, I predict that TWC will not charge to install tuning adapters. So far as I can tell, no other cable company has. If they do, I predict that the matter will come before the FCC.


----------



## prepress

I, for one, hope that if more bandwidth becomes available that it wouldn't be filled with channels but (at least for a while) left free to perhaps allow less compression of the signals. It might improve picture quality. A fantasy which won't be realized, perhaps, but still a nice one.


And surely I'm in the minority on this one, but I don't _need_ more channels. I watch the same 5 or 6 most of the time.


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18552555
> 
> 
> I, for one, hope that if more bandwidth becomes available that it wouldn't be filled with channels but (at least for a while) left free to perhaps allow less compression of the signals. It might improve picture quality. A fantasy which won't be realized, perhaps, but still a nice one.
> 
> 
> And surely I'm in the minority on this one, but I don't _need_ more channels. I watch the same 5 or 6 most of the time.




I'm with you 100%... Improved PQ would be very nice.


I'm still holding out hope they bring back HD-NET one day as well.


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/18551824
> 
> 
> time warner and others provide equipment to make their service work but if one chooses to buy equipment outside, they can't expect it to work 100%. i'm doubtful anyone can find in any contract or on cable company's website which guarantees tivo,moxi, or other devices are suppose to work as good as cable company provided equipment.



The Telecommunications Act of 1996 directs the FCC to create a competitive marketplace for digital cable equipment from all manufacturers whether or not they are affiliated with the company providing cable service. If TWC yanks channels using SDV and then charges customers to get those channels back, they will open themselves up to a world of FCC hurt.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/18552664
> 
> 
> The Telecommunications Act of 1996 directs the FCC to create a competitive marketplace for digital cable equipment from all manufacturers whether or not they are affiliated with the company providing cable service. If TWC yanks channels using SDV and then charges customers to get those channels back, they will open themselves up to a world of FCC hurt.



It's not like this is the first TWC region to go SDV - maybe ask other areas what they went thru over the last year or so.....


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/18552639
> 
> 
> I'm with you 100%... Improved PQ would be very nice.
> 
> 
> I'm still holding out hope they bring back HD-NET one day as well.



While our TWC region controls its own quality - the HD-Net 'problem' is not a local problem.... nothing TWC NYC can really do about that.


----------



## andgarden

Yet another zero minute recording on my 3090 tonight. Good thing Bravo shows Top Chef Masters like a dozen times a week.


Fix the show-stopping Navigator bugs TWC!


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andgarden* /forum/post/18556129
> 
> 
> Yet another zero minute recording on my 3090 tonight. Good thing Bravo shows Top Chef Masters like a dozen times a week.
> 
> 
> Fix the show-stopping Navigator bugs TWC!



i hope people are rebooting their boxes after something like this happens.....


----------



## andgarden

Rebooting is an interesting idea, but it's a pain to do. And anyway, a DVR is an appliance with fairly limited functionality. I'm not overtaxing my box or doing anything exotic with it. They should fix this already.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andgarden* /forum/post/18556291
> 
> 
> Rebooting is an interesting idea, but it's a pain to do.



It's a menu selection on [Select] then [Up] Samsung diagnostic menu... never have to leave the sofa.


----------



## andgarden

That doesn't work for me. Could you say exactly what you mean?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andgarden* /forum/post/18557197
> 
> 
> That doesn't work for me. Could you say exactly what you mean?



hold select for 5+ seconds - then hit up.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18552555
> 
> 
> And surely I'm in the minority on this one, but I don't _need_ more channels. I watch the same 5 or 6 most of the time.



The fact of the matter is that we in NYC have one of the largest lineup of HD channels of any cable system out, with room for perhaps another 10 HD channels. One could post a good argument there simply aren't near the number of HD channels available to fill all the "new" bandwidth they will create by going SDV. Or even 10% of the new bandwidth.


While this move absolutely will put a lot of pressure on third party DVRs, eventually that will most likely get settled... eventually. It COULD actually lead to better PQ, but I highly doubt that. Somehow I can't seem to imagine any "new services" that would require near the amount of newly found bandwidth, so it MAY be they are just banking stuff.


While I feel they are a very badly run business, "new services" equals more revenue for them... BUT with everyone I know way over the top at what they already pay TWC, I also can't imagine anyone ponying up more money beyond what they already pay now. Which leads me to think these are some form of commercial services.


Anyway, this is all very much "thinking out loud" on my part.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18552815
> 
> 
> It's not like this is the first TWC region to go SDV - maybe ask other areas what they went thru over the last year or so.....



But doesn't it seem to you to be an area where there was NO immediate need for it? My anecdotal impression is it very much WAS needed in most of the markets that have been struggling with it for quite a while now...


----------



## andgarden




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18557254
> 
> 
> hold select for 5+ seconds - then hit up.





Got it, thanks. This wasn't obvious!


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/18552398
> 
> 
> SDV will free up bandwith for more programming and benefit 99% of customers. the intention is to be more competitive and offer more programming rather than to intentionally screw tivo users. it's unfortunate that in the process someone will get screwed and not be happy but they can't please everyone.



Yeah I don't get it -- we're not strapped for bandwidth at all since they shut down the analogs here. What new services are they planning on rolling out to 99% of customers that they don't ALREADY have bandwidth for????


Yes there are a very few HD channels that TWC has rights to that we don't have (VH1 and a few other Viacoms) but that's it. TWC-NYC already has seemingly plenty of bandwidth for all SD & HD channels it needs, and all of its cable internet service as well....


Go figure!?


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/18558009
> 
> 
> Yeah I don't get it -- we're not strapped for bandwidth at all since they shut down the analogs here. What new services are they planning on rolling out to 99% of customers that they don't ALREADY have bandwidth for????
> 
> 
> Yes there are a very few HD channels that TWC has rights to that we don't have (VH1 and a few other Viacoms) but that's it. TWC-NYC already has seemingly plenty of bandwidth for all SD & HD channels it needs, and all of its cable internet service as well....
> 
> 
> Go figure!?



there may not be too many services to be added today i imagine they are preparing for the future and freeing up bandwith now rather than wait til there is a need for it. look how far behind TWC was behind the competitors when they waited so long to drop analog channels especially in manhattan.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/18557304
> 
> 
> The fact of the matter is that we in NYC have one of the largest lineup of HD channels of any cable system out, with room for perhaps another 10 HD channels. One could post a good argument there simply aren't near the number of HD channels available to fill all the "new" bandwidth they will create by going SDV. Or even 10% of the new bandwidth.
> 
> 
> While this move absolutely will put a lot of pressure on third party DVRs, eventually that will most likely get settled... eventually. It COULD actually lead to better PQ, but I highly doubt that. Somehow I can't seem to imagine any "new services" that would require near the amount of newly found bandwidth, so it MAY be they are just banking stuff.
> 
> 
> While I feel they are a very badly run business, "new services" equals more revenue for them... BUT with everyone I know way over the top at what they already pay TWC, I also can't imagine anyone ponying up more money beyond what they already pay now. Which leads me to think these are some form of commercial services.
> 
> 
> Anyway, this is all very much "thinking out loud" on my part.



Well, they are competing with Verizon FiOS, so they may be positioning themselves for a run at them, perhaps especially in Manhattan. Wasn't Manhattan first to get FiOS, which was then supposed to trickle out to the other boroughs?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18559937
> 
> 
> Well, they are competing with Verizon FiOS, so they may be positioning themselves for a run at them, perhaps especially in Manhattan. Wasn't Manhattan first to get FiOS, which was then supposed to trickle out to the other boroughs?



Manhattan is actually last.


----------



## iwmtv

Is the HD picture quality in NYC currently below that of say a Sat provider like Dish and Direct?


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18560027
> 
> 
> Manhattan is actually last.



Oh. What I'd heard was incorrect, then. I do know someone in Tribeca who got it last year; it's not im my area of Brooklyn yet, as far as I know.


----------



## pgershon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/18552398
> 
> 
> SDV will free up bandwith for more programming and benefit 99% of customers. the intention is to be more competitive and offer more programming rather than to intentionally screw tivo users. it's unfortunate that in the process someone will get screwed and not be happy but they can't please everyone.



What disturbed me here is the thought that TWC actually cares about servicing its customers. Those of us with Moxi's and TIVO's suffer, god only knows how well the implementation of SDV will work for those with TWC equipment, and the TWC customer support people don't even know about the rollout. Yet they are imposing it on us with zero explanation of why. Not a normal way to do business, and certainly not the way one would operate if they faced any competition whatsoever. You give TWC a monopoly and they exploit it to the fullest.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18560848
> 
> 
> Oh. What I'd heard was incorrect, then. I do know someone in Tribeca who got it last year; it's not im my area of Brooklyn yet, as far as I know.



its not everywhere - but manhattan was the last boro to start


----------



## CynKennard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18561097
> 
> 
> its not everywhere - but manhattan was the last boro to start



I have had FiOS Internet since May 12, 2006 on Staten Island, the first borough to get FiOS. So far I have not connected to FiOS TV service (I still have TWC).


Recently I sent a message to TWC via their web site about the switch to SDV. They responded that there were no plans to change. Either Staten Island isn't going to switch, or, probably more likely, they don't know what they are talking about. If they do change and they don't have Tuning Adapters, that will be my cue to switch to Fios (I have two TiVos and no other cable company boxes). It will cost me 10 to 20 dollars more but will be worth it if I am about to lose many of the channels I watch!


If they are going to change in a little more than a month, it is just irresponsible not to tell us about the change.


Cynthia


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18560027
> 
> 
> Manhattan is actually last.



Not to mention it certainly appears any and all FiOS expansion seems pretty dead. West Village was an area they claimed at franchise agreement signing they covered, but I have a bunch of friends down there and can find NOBODY with FiOS in that nabe.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CynKennard* /forum/post/18561849
> 
> 
> I have had FiOS Internet since May 12, 2006 on Staten Island, the first borough to get FiOS. So far I have not connected to FiOS TV service (I still have TWC).
> 
> 
> Recently I sent a message to TWC via their web site about the switch to SDV. They responded that there were no plans to change. Either Staten Island isn't going to switch, or, probably more likely, they don't know what they are talking about. If they do change and they don't have Tuning Adapters, that will be my cue to switch to Fios (I have two TiVos and no other cable company boxes). It will cost me 10 to 20 dollars more but will be worth it if I am about to lose many of the channels I watch!
> 
> 
> If they are going to change in a little more than a month, it is just irresponsible not to tell us about the change.
> 
> 
> Cynthia



My guess is the SDV rollout has to be done city-wide. Many of use suspect it will take a HUGE amount of time before TA's really get into distribution, so I expect every single third party DVR owner to be livid at losing 76 HD channels! At least you DO have an option in SI, but my best guess is 90% of Manhattan has no FiOS capability.


To be fair, it is 4 weeks away, so they DO have some time to get the message out and have the TAs ready to go.


They don't even mention in their SDV rollout public notice that there IS such an option (i.e. a TA)! Hell, they don't even use that term. Management can't be bothered, they are all planning on how to spends the millions they stand to get for increasing profits by 30+% as just annoiunced.


----------



## Mitski

I have been seeing people saying that the FIOS expansion in Manhattan is dead. That is simply not true. About a month ago a user posted here that on East 12th and Fifth that their building was contacted about installing FIOS. I live in a 20 story building at East 12th and Fourth Ave. For the last month or two work is being done all over the neighborhood's streets, by private contractors and also a literal army of Verizon trucks that have been around Union Square.


I am on the board of my building and we had our Board Meeting last night. The building manager presented a letter of intent by Verizon that she received two days ago of Verizon wanting to install the equipment necessary to offer FIOS in our building. I am calling the sender of the Verizon letter today to find out what that build-out will entail, what impact it may have on the building, and what their intended timeline is, so that we may sign off and let them install.


FIOS expansion is definitely not dead.


(And I am very excited over the opportunity to now ditch Time Warner. I know FIOS is not perfect but I have had enough of the grass over here, and want to see if it is greener over there).


----------



## nyctveng

they are required to give 30 day notice to affected customers. since the message and channel listing is too long to put on your monthly bill, posting online and only mailing to customers with cablecard in their account is probably what is being done if it hasnt already. "Supposedly" most customers will not even notice a difference when SDV is rolled out but i'm sure there will be issues. Anyone that has issues now with either VOD or startover will most definetely have issues with SDV.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/18563170
> 
> 
> My guess is the SDV rollout has to be done city-wide. Many of use suspect it will take a HUGE amount of time before TA's really get into distribution, so I expect every single third party DVR owner to be livid at losing 76 HD channels! At least you DO have an option in SI, but my best guess is 90% of Manhattan has no FiOS capability.
> 
> 
> To be fair, it is 4 weeks away, so they DO have some time to get the message out and have the TAs ready to go.
> 
> 
> They don't even mention in their SDV rollout public notice that there IS such an option (i.e. a TA)! Hell, they don't even use that term. Management can't be bothered, they are all planning on how to spends the millions they stand to get for increasing profits by 30+% as just annoiunced.


----------



## pgershon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/18563446
> 
> 
> they are required to give 30 day notice to affected customers. since the message and channel listing is too long to put on your monthly bill, posting online and only mailing to customers with cablecard in their account is probably what is being done if it hasnt already. "Supposedly" most customers will not even notice a difference when SDV is rolled out but i'm sure there will be issues. Anyone that has issues now with either VOD or startover will most definetely have issues with SDV.



We have 3 cablecards in our account. Still no "notice" from TWC. When I emailed, I had a rep call me and they no near term plans for SDV. When I challenged her and sent a copy of the notice I saw on this forum, she called back and said 6/2/10 is real date. She said TAs would be available, but were not available yet and they did not yet have a plan for distribution. Not very comforting.


If I suddenly lose the bulk of my channels on my cablecard sets (5 of them) I will not be a happy camper. Hard to say what recourse I will have though.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/18556633
> 
> 
> It's a menu selection on [Select] then [Up] Samsung diagnostic menu... never have to leave the sofa.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andgarden* /forum/post/18557197
> 
> 
> That doesn't work for me. Could you say exactly what you mean?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18557254
> 
> 
> hold select for 5+ seconds - then hit up.



Sorry for not being more clear in my post.


Thanks, Berk32... I was travelling this week (back home in NYC & NJ, actually) and hadn't checked back here in a few days.


----------



## Mitski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mitski* /forum/post/18563356
> 
> 
> I have been seeing people saying that the FIOS expansion in Manhattan is dead. That is simply not true. About a month ago a user posted here that on East 12th and Fifth that their building was contacted about installing FIOS. I live in a 20 story building at East 12th and Fourth Ave. For the last month or two work is being done all over the neighborhood's streets, by private contractors and also a literal army of Verizon trucks that have been around Union Square.
> 
> 
> I am on the board of my building and we had our Board Meeting last night. The building manager presented a letter of intent by Verizon that she received two days ago of Verizon wanting to install the equipment necessary to offer FIOS in our building. I am calling the sender of the Verizon letter today to find out what that build-out will entail, what impact it may have on the building, and what their intended timeline is, so that we may sign off and let them install.
> 
> 
> FIOS expansion is definitely not dead.
> 
> 
> (And I am very excited over the opportunity to now ditch Time Warner. I know FIOS is not perfect but I have had enough of the grass over here, and want to see if it is greener over there).



Following up on my earlier post, I received the Verizon Notice of Intent package from our building manager today. It not only includes the legal sign-off paperwork, but it also includes very detailed plans of where they are dropping the FDH/FDT in our basement, how they are running it up our stairwells, and the plans for each hallway. They even took pictures and show the physical install locations (it seems they have been working on this since September 2008) .


I called the design engineer to confirm what the plans call for, and he did. He told me that Verizon is being very aggressive in wanting to install FIOS in the Union Square area, and that they are planning on working on the building itself starting June 1. He was asking that we get back to them no later than May 15th.


I am posting this because it seems this is way more than Verizon simply asking if we want FIOS in our building. Plans have been drawn up, trucks are outside, and engineers are taking our calls. It seems they are really serious and this will happen.


----------



## TravKoolBreeze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/18563446
> 
> 
> they are required to give 30 day notice to affected customers. since the message and channel listing is too long to put on your monthly bill, posting online and only mailing to customers with cablecard in their account is probably what is being done if it hasnt already. "Supposedly" most customers will not even notice a difference when SDV is rolled out but i'm sure there will be issues. Anyone that has issues now with either VOD or startover will most definetely have issues with SDV.



I actually remember on the Thursday or Friday of the posting, TWC actually put an ad in the NY Daily News stating the change. The Ad was small and buried in the middle of the classifieds and I didn't notice it until I look closed at the logo.


----------



## Chris NYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adrman* /forum/post/18551882
> 
> 
> It's 2.4.9.4, the latest version of software that TWCNYC "upgraded" the 3090s to. In other markets TW has moved past this version, but until they decide to do so here, we're stuck with it. Not to mention, the previous version we had didn't exhibit this behavior. Because of this, a couple of weeks ago I was ready to pick up one of the new Tivos or a Moxi, but then I read that NYC goes SDV on 6/2. So, I'm going to live with the problems for the time being until I see how that transition works out.



This is nuts. This bug has been around for well over a month and it's a major functionality bug. Terrible.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Anyone have the date we got 'gatored in Manhattan handy?


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adrman* /forum/post/18551882
> 
> 
> It's 2.4.9.4, the latest version of software that TWCNYC "upgraded" the 3090s to. In other markets TW has moved past this version, but until they decide to do so here, we're stuck with it. Not to mention, the previous version we had didn't exhibit this behavior. Because of this, a couple of weeks ago I was ready to pick up one of the new Tivos or a Moxi, but then I read that NYC goes SDV on 6/2. So, I'm going to live with the problems for the time being until I see how that transition works out.



The freeze issue is still present in 4.3.5.3... I think that 2.4.9.4 and 4.3.5.3 are quite similar except that 4.3.5.3 supports (along with ODN 3.2.x) remote DVR management, which is being tested here. 2.4.9.4 was rolled out to NYC the same week as we got 4.3.5.3 here... but we got ODN 3.2 while you stayed with ODN 3.1.


----------



## prepress

I'm curious. Did anyone have problems with their service yesterday, especially in Brooklyn? Yesterday afternoon I noted that some of my channels weren't there; I got only the channel ID at the bottom of the screen and a grayscreen. I rebooted the box and left it alone. Coming back in the evening, the missing channels hadn't returned, plus after about 40 minutes or so stations began pixelating pretty badly, like an OTA station that wasn't coming in right because of antenna placement. This AM, things were back to normal.


----------



## pdroth

I sent an email regarding the "freeze" issue and the rep who responded said it was a known issue with the latest firmware release.


No mention of when it would be fixed however.


----------



## adrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/18581200
> 
> 
> I sent an email regarding the "freeze" issue and the rep who responded said it was a known issue with the latest firmware release.
> 
> 
> No mention of when it would be fixed however.



Glad they're on top of it.


----------



## LisaM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pgershon* /forum/post/18563580
> 
> 
> We have 3 cablecards in our account. Still no "notice" from TWC. When I emailed, I had a rep call me and they no near term plans for SDV. When I challenged her and sent a copy of the notice I saw on this forum, she called back and said 6/2/10 is real date. She said TAs would be available, but were not available yet and they did not yet have a plan for distribution. Not very comforting.
> 
> 
> If I suddenly lose the bulk of my channels on my cablecard sets (5 of them) I will not be a happy camper. Hard to say what recourse I will have though.



On the phone with TWC once again regarding the tuning adaptor for my TiVo. So far, the rep is reading from a script about the benefits of SDV BUT they have no clue what a tuning adaptor is. This is going to be a mess.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

I have yet to se any reports, but I think everyone who got any kind of "deal" may be in their "price lock" program. Pretty sure when I got my current "deal" I got told what my pricing was going to be... as in it would and did increment by 10 bucks after the first year. Seems impossible to tell if you are or are not subject to it. What is known about this? Has anyone actually been hit with any kind of cancellation fee yet?


I'm "nervous" because my 2 years is coming up this fall and I have serious doubts FiOS will be anywhere near me by then.


----------



## MacAlert

Anyone having problems with CNN HD? Been getting a lot of audio breakups the past week in Flushing.


----------



## Digiti




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacAlert* /forum/post/18590998
> 
> 
> Anyone having problems with CNN HD? Been getting a lot of audio breakups the past week in Flushing.



No problem in Kew Gardens. SA 8300HD box.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacAlert* /forum/post/18590998
> 
> 
> Anyone having problems with CNN HD? Been getting a lot of audio breakups the past week in Flushing.




East Midtown here... Been having audio dropouts on CNN HD for over about 2 weeks.


A_C


----------



## csrx

I've contacted some ppl at TWCNYC and was told that more information regarding the Tunning Adapter rollout would be posted on their website as we get closer to SDV launch date.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Just got my bill yesterday, absolutely nothing about the SDV transition nor anything about TAs. BUT I sure DID notice that my premium package went up a few bucks.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacAlert* /forum/post/18590998
> 
> 
> Anyone having problems with CNN HD? Been getting a lot of audio breakups the past week in Flushing.



I have not noticed any CNN audio issues on the UWS (8300HD)


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/18592355
> 
> 
> Just got my bill yesterday, absolutely nothing about the SDV transition nor anything about TAs. BUT I sure DID notice that my premium package went up a few bucks.



if i were twc i wouldnt put a blurp on the bill either. why send out a message to 100% of customers for something that affects less than 1% of customers. it would create confusion and generate calls from confused customers. keep in mind most people out there are not as tech savvy as avsforum readers. my guess is those with cablecards in their account will get a notice in the next couple of weeks.


in a perfect world SDV should be transparent to the customer but i'm sure those with signal issues will have problems as cablevision did when they launched SDV.


----------



## Berk32

May 7th


> Quote:
> The previously announced launch of Blue Ocean Network (BON TV) on ch. 156 occurred on ch. 126 in Brooklyn.
> 
> 
> On or about May 10, 2010 in Southern Manhattan for customers with cable ready TV’s and TV’s directly connected to cable (“direct hookups”) we will change WXTV from chs. 12 and 41 to ch. 41 only.
> 
> 
> On or about June 30, 2010 News & World on Demand (ch. 1015) will be renamed History & Nature on Demand and we will change Fox Movie Channel (ch. 257) from our DTV and Encore package offerings to our Encore package offering only.
> 
> 
> Also on that date we will launch Cooking Channel HD on ch. 751 in Manhattan, Brooklyn and Queens and on ch. 688 in Mount Vernon.
> 
> 
> On or about July 11, 2010 we will cease carriage of Oxygen On Demand (ch. 1017) and its programming content will be moved to Entertainment On Demand (ch. 1012).


----------



## Berk32

so thats 1 more HD channel coming.... on June 30th... (which i'm sure will be SDV...)


----------



## ANGEL 35

BON on 156 looking good


----------



## Berk32

New spreadsheet coming at some point.


They moved some things around.


----------



## Berk32

Nothing really new... but some things shifted - looks like they're getting ready.


-WLIW 21 dropped from analog.

- After some shifting (some of which is probably temporary) - we now have some 2-in-1 HD QAMs setup... enjoy while they last.

 

twcHD 5-8-10.zip 98.3251953125k . file


----------



## coreynyc

Came home last night around midnight to find my entire Triple Play service down. Still down as of right now. When I call in to report a service outage, all I get is a vague recorded message saying there is a service outage in my area with out any mention of specific problems or affected neighborhoods. They don't even allow me to speak to a live person, no menu option is given.


So not only did I miss a great (from what I am reading on Twitter) SNL, I cannot even get a CSR on the phone. Clearly the new TWC policy is to prevent you from complaining to a CSR if your service is down.


I am quite angry right now, to say the least. This will be reported to DOITT.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/18606440
> 
> 
> I am quite angry right now, to say the least. This will be reported to DOITT.



Absolutely the right move. I was nervous when I went triple pay and am still nervous... most likely because I don't have a cell. And while I could barter a deal with a neighbor to temporarily use their connection, I think all the ones close to me get it from TWC, so there's not much choice there.


----------



## JeffMoney

This is why i would never get the T.Play bs, i like keeping the phone for verizon and cable for twc, and i hear the repair service is slow coming...Love how they push there crap so much...


----------



## coreynyc

I don't mind the outage, things happen (especially in a major wind storm). What I take MAJOR exception to is being prevented from speaking to a live human being. Which is why I will be in touch with DOITT.


I have the triple play because it was way cheaper for me to have it on both my introductory rate than just cable & Internet (which is all I really wanted since my wife & I have been cell phone only for a few years now). For my 2nd yr, TWC didn't raise my rates so we stuck with the triple play.


There is a TWC cherry picker truck up my block right now checking the overhead lines

so they are obviously working on the problem. I just hope it's straightened out soon because I want to watch sports today.


----------



## peterlee

A poster on tivocommunity.com has noticed that the SDV announcement has disappeared. It appears TWC NYC is delaying the launch of SDV, presumably because it doesn't have enough or any tuning adapters yet. Something similar happened in the Dallas market. It appears Cablecard users have gained a reprieve, temporary as it may be.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/18609574
> 
> 
> A poster on tivocommunity.com has noticed that the SDV announcement has disappeared. It appears TWC NYC is delaying the launch of SDV, presumably because it doesn't have enough or any tuning adapters yet. Something similar happened in the Dallas market. It appears Cablecard users have gained a reprieve, temporary as it may be.



it only disappeared because they put up a more recent announcement with other updates.


This happens every time - doesn't mean SDV rolllout is delayed at all.


----------



## slumpey326

my brother in charlotte just told me that his Time Warner now has the option to update programming information via the internet. Kind of like what DirectTv has had for a while now. Is this coming to Time Warner Cable NYC anytime soon, this would be awesome.


It would be great to be able to update your DVR programming from the internet. Have been waiting for this to come.


See link regarding Remote DVR Manager:

http://www.timewarnercable.com/Carol...th-Remote-DVR-


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slumpey326* /forum/post/18610597
> 
> 
> my brother in charlotte just told me that his Time Warner now has the option to update programming information via the internet. Kind of like what DirectTv has had for a while now. Is this coming to Time Warner Cable NYC anytime soon, this would be awesome.
> 
> 
> It would be great to be able to update your DVR programming from the internet. Have been waiting for this to come



that would be cool. twc has traditionally tested and launched new services & technologies in smaller markets before rolling out in nyc.


----------



## csrx

FWIW, somebody at TWCNYC had informed me that SDV rollout was delayed until mid June. This was sometime last week. I pointed them to the announcement of June 2nd on the website. They had no further comments, so who knows.


----------



## scott_bernstein

I'm surprised nobody's mentioned this yet, but I noticed last week that a new TWC storefront location has opened in Manhattan, on the corner of 96th and Broadway....


----------



## slumpey326

yeah that storefront is great, 5mins away from my apt. No longer going down to 23rd.


----------



## slumpey326

hey scott, do you have the latest samsung dvr that TWC is offering. It has been out for a few months now.


Mine has been freezing alot lately or not always turning on with audio. Anyone else noticing this.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slumpey326* /forum/post/18610998
> 
> 
> hey scott, do you have the latest samsung dvr that TWC is offering. It has been out for a few months now.
> 
> 
> Mine has been freezing alot lately or not always turning on with audio. Anyone else noticing this.



Nope. I've stuck with the 8300HD. They'll pull it from my cold dead hands if they ever want it from me.







Or at least as long as my external drive continues to work flawlessly.


----------



## adrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slumpey326* /forum/post/18610998
> 
> 
> hey scott, do you have the latest samsung dvr that TWC is offering. It has been out for a few months now.
> 
> 
> Mine has been freezing alot lately or not always turning on with audio. Anyone else noticing this.



The freezing on the 3090, especially when using "pause", is pretty well known. Are you connected via hdmi? I recently switched from a component video/optical audio connection to hdmi and now it takes probably 10-20 seconds to establish audio after powering up. With component/optical it was instantaneous.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/18610910
> 
> 
> I'm surprised nobody's mentioned this yet, but I noticed last week that a new TWC storefront location has opened in Manhattan, on the corner of 96th and Broadway....



OMG, REALLY? A place I can WALK to?? That area has been a mess for quite a while with the new subway "house."


Good catch Scott!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adrman* /forum/post/18613370
> 
> 
> The freezing on the 3090, especially when using "pause", is pretty well known. Are you connected via hdmi? I recently switched from a component video/optical audio connection to hdmi and now it takes probably 10-20 seconds to establish audio after powering up. With component/optical it was instantaneous.



I suspect this MAY BE one of those "gets updated in one area, takes forever to get to another area." One might want to check not just ODN version, but the internal Samsung software version.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/18615002
> 
> 
> I suspect this MAY BE one of those "gets updated in one area, takes forever to get to another area." One might want to check not just ODN version, but the internal Samsung software version.



AFAIK, this has not been addressed anywhere yet... Charlotte has 3.2.0_15/4.3.5.3 and it does the same thing... haven't heard of any newer versions being released anywhere yet. I suspect that this particular problem belongs to the Samsung software, not ODN.


----------



## prepress

Out of curiosity, has anyone here with a plasma TV noticed any motion artifacts when watching sports? For example, when baserunners round third on their way home, or the flight of a football down field. Seeing it, it's the kind of thing I'd expect from an LCD. I have a Scientific Atlanta box, and it hasn't mattered what output resolution the box is set to. There's also an external VP (iScan Duo) set to Auto output in the mix.


My first thought is the signal is being processed too many times, or the problem is signal compression. TWC (via e-mail) says it isn't/shouldn't be the box (not ready to concede that), but possibly the signal's not full strength. I am going to do some troubleshooting, but wanted to see if there's anyone else with a similar experience. Thanks.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18615752
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity, has anyone here with a plasma TV noticed any motion artifacts when watching sports? For example, when baserunners round third on their way home, or the flight of a football down field. Seeing it, it's the kind of thing I'd expect from an LCD. I have a Scientific Atlanta box, and it hasn't mattered what output resolution the box is set to. There's also an external VP (iScan Duo) set to Auto output in the mix.
> 
> 
> My first thought is the signal is being processed too many times, or the problem is signal compression. TWC (via e-mail) says it isn't/shouldn't be the box (not ready to concede that), but possibly the signal's not full strength. I am going to do some troubleshooting, but wanted to see if there's anyone else with a similar experience. Thanks.



What you're seeing are motion artifacts, which are a result of video compression. Plasma/LCD; doesn't matter. That's the signal that's being fed to your set.


A_C


----------



## mikeM1

More than likely this is the wrong forum for this, but I was just wondering: does anyone =else= have the Wideband service? Do you think it's worth it? I got it around 4 months ago, and for an additional $99/mo, I'm NOT all that thrilled and am not noticing any particular improvements in my MAC's speed. Anyone else have some thoughts on this? Thanks.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/18615453
> 
> 
> AFAIK, this has not been addressed anywhere yet... Charlotte has 3.2.0_15/4.3.5.3 and it does the same thing... haven't heard of any newer versions being released anywhere yet. I suspect that this particular problem belongs to the Samsung software, not ODN.



Ah, I asked about the Sammie vers. in another thread, looks like you don't list it in your sig... BTW, doesn't SD seem to be a step or 2 ahead on software revs?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/18616135
> 
> 
> More than likely this is the wrong forum for this, but I was just wondering: does anyone =else= have the Wideband service? Do you think it's worth it? I got it around 4 months ago, and for an additional $99/mo, I'm NOT all that thrilled and am not noticing any particular improvements in my MAC's speed. Anyone else have some thoughts on this? Thanks.



While this forum is in a HDTV section, I have no issues with the occasional look at other TWC services... I tend to think of the folks here as NYers who pay way too much money for various TWC services!


It's 50/5 right? Dumb choice, seems to me FiOS 35/35 is MUCH closer to what I'd want. Given that seems to be the current standard for FiOS, paying SO MUCH more for 50/5 seems like a terrible value.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Took a stroll to the 96th street TWC place. Southeast corner, replaces some $.49 cent clothing store that had been there since the 1600s. Smaller than 23rd, probably too new to have waiting seats set up (not a whole lot of room for that either). Staff not as open as 23rd, looks more like old bank teller kind of windows (I asked at 23rd the last time I was there about their instance on only being handed equipment itself, they refuse to even take one in a shopping bag, guy said they were afraid of getting anthraxed!).


Asked about 320G Sammies, they said they had Samsungs, but didn't seem all that sure if they had the 320G unit, even though they said they had them. They have one way uptown on the east side, they can spit in the Harlem River from it... so 96th is a pretty god spot. Right across the street from a slowly being renovated subway stop (1,2,3 trains).


Great for me because it's less than a half mile hike, no $4.50 to get there and back. Heard a rumor they had some learning remotes, now I can take a stroll and find out and not be annoyed I spent subway fares for nothing!


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/18615871
> 
> 
> What you're seeing are motion artifacts, which are a result of video compression. Plasma/LCD; doesn't matter. That's the signal that's being fed to your set.
> 
> 
> A_C



Which is what it looks like to me. For the heck of it, I may plug the box into the TV directly during the Mets game tonight and see what happens. I never had this issue with my departed Sony XBR CRT. But then, I didn't have HD either.


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/18616627
> 
> 
> While this forum is in a HDTV section, I have no issues with the occasional look at other TWC services... I tend to think of the folks here as NYers who pay way too much money for various TWC services!
> 
> 
> It's 50/5 right? Dumb choice, seems to me FiOS 35/35 is MUCH closer to what I'd want. Given that seems to be the current standard for FiOS, paying SO MUCH more for 50/5 seems like a terrible value.



Thanks, Riv Guy. I don't even know what 50/5 *means*, all i know is, when the tech guy installed the modem, he did the speed test online, and showed me the supposedly much improved upload and download speed numbers. But in the actual *application*, I don't notice any improvement in speed at *all*;







things still get hung up on my screen, especially in Firefox. More than likely, I'll have TWC UN-install it when i get some free time to be home for an appt.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/18616840
> 
> 
> Thanks, Riv Guy. I don't even know what 50/5 *means*, all i know is, when the tech guy installed the modem, he did the speed test online, and showed me the supposedly much improved upload and download speed numbers. But in the actual *application*, I don't notice any improvement in speed at *all*;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> things still get hung up on my screen, especially in Firefox. More than likely, I'll have TWC UN-install it when i get some free time to be home for an appt.




What do you mean by "application"? Your Roadrunner upload/download speeds are independent of any application running on your computer.


A_C


----------



## TonyNYC

TWC's RR is overall sloppy in Queens, NY. Check over at Broadband Reports forums for the "years" of speed complaints from Queens residents from Jackson Heights, me in Elmhurst, Flushing, etc.


I finally gave up over a month ago after noticing I could no longer play the XBOX 360 on Road Runner's network. The lag was aggravating to say the least. I switched over to RCN for internet while keeping my Phone and TV service with TWC and have been pleased since. I pay RCN for 20/2 service and get nearly all the speed paid for a majority of the time unlike TWC RR where I would get 1Mbps or less after 8pm to 12am.


Just an overall joke of a service TWC RR is. I honestly cannot wait for the day I can order FIOS so I can rid myself of cable altogether.


----------



## jfischetti

The mention of the SDV changeover for TWCNYC has been removed from the channel changes page.

http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...elchanges.html


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/18616840
> 
> 
> Thanks, Riv Guy. I don't even know what 50/5 *means*, all i know is, when the tech guy installed the modem, he did the speed test online, and showed me the supposedly much improved upload and download speed numbers. But in the actual *application*, I don't notice any improvement in speed at *all*;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> things still get hung up on my screen, especially in Firefox. More than likely, I'll have TWC UN-install it when i get some free time to be home for an appt.



Oh, that means down speed/ up speed. Common notation when talking about broadband. Like standard RoadRunner is 10/768k. They have a basic that's 7/512k. I think there's a turbo at 15/1.


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jfischetti* /forum/post/18620672
> 
> 
> The mention of the SDV changeover for TWCNYC has been removed from the channel changes page.
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...elchanges.html



berk32 already gave an explanation for this:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...9#post18609589


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/18620848
> 
> 
> berk32 already gave an explanation for this:
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...9#post18609589



I took that as his reasoning, not as absolute fact. Seems pretty clear they are completely unprepared to go ahead at that time... if it DOES happen, there will be howls. It could easily generate thousands of DOITT complaints...


----------



## mikeM1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/18617358
> 
> 
> What do you mean by "application"? Your Roadrunner upload/download speeds are independent of any application running on your computer.
> 
> 
> A_C



I'm just referring to the use of the MAC. The speed when i go from one web "page" to another is just about the same as it was before.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/18620921
> 
> 
> I took that as his reasoning, not as absolute fact. Seems pretty clear they are completely unprepared to go ahead at that time... if it DOES happen, there will be howls. It could easily generate thousands of DOITT complaints...



This happens EVERY TIME they post updates.... they don't seem to realize that the previous ones just disappear....


If something was postponed - it would say so in the latest update.


(This is the reason why we've been pasting every update in this forum... so we wouldn't lose this info....)


----------



## adrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18615752
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity, has anyone here with a plasma TV noticed any motion artifacts when watching sports? For example, when baserunners round third on their way home, or the flight of a football down field. Seeing it, it's the kind of thing I'd expect from an LCD. I have a Scientific Atlanta box, and it hasn't mattered what output resolution the box is set to. There's also an external VP (iScan Duo) set to Auto output in the mix.
> 
> 
> My first thought is the signal is being processed too many times, or the problem is signal compression. TWC (via e-mail) says it isn't/shouldn't be the box (not ready to concede that), but possibly the signal's not full strength. I am going to do some troubleshooting, but wanted to see if there's anyone else with a similar experience. Thanks.



Depends on the channel and how much compression they use. By far the worst for me is when wpix has a Mets game with the sny feed. However, that even looks crappy ota, so I can't blame it on twc.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adrman* /forum/post/18621473
> 
> 
> Depends on the channel and how much compression they use. By far the worst for me is when wpix has a Mets game with the sny feed. However, that even looks crappy ota, so I can't blame it on twc.



I'm seeing this when I watch Mets games as well, and is what I had in mind when I posted. I'll have to pay attention to a game on Fox or MLB Network to see if it happens there. I see it during football season on the OTA networks too, and it can be annoying.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/18621233
> 
> 
> I'm just referring to the use of the MAC. The speed when i go from one web "page" to another is just about the same as it was before.



For simple web browsing, I wouldn't expect much of a perceptible difference when going from say 5,000 kbps to 20,000+ kbps - Where you'll see a real difference is when streaming High Definition video or downloading large files.


A_C


----------



## tamanaco

I've been having problems with reception in the UWS usually in the mornings, but today with the rain it has been dreadful. Anyone around 88th St and Columbus having any issues today? I've been told by a technician that I "might" have a failing 8300HD... but more and more I believe that there something wrong with my connection somewhere in between the building and the headend. Early mornings and bad weather days usually cause the signal to break up. It's fine otherwise. It has not given me any trouble for over two weeks. I have not swapped my dvr yet, as suggested, because I have not finished watching all the stuff that I have recorded in it.


Now that there appears to be a TWC office in 96th and B'way that I can walk to... What do you think are the chances that they will allow me to swap my 8300HD and if the problem persist be able to bring it back within a couple hours and get my original 8300HD back?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamanaco* /forum/post/18622827
> 
> 
> I've been having problems with reception in the UWS usually in the mornings, but today with the rain it has been dreadful. Anyone around 88th St and Columbus having any issues today? I've been told by a technician that I "might" have a failing 8300HD... but more and more I believe that there something wrong with my connection somewhere in between the building and the headend. Early mornings and bad weather days usually cause the signal to break up. It's fine otherwise. It has not given me any trouble for over two weeks. I have not swapped my dvr yet, as suggested, because I have not finished watching all the stuff that I have recorded in it.
> 
> 
> Now that there appears to be a TWC office in 96th and B'way that I can walk to... What do you think are the chances that they will allow me to swap my 8300HD and if the problem persist be able to bring it back within a couple hours and get my original 8300HD back?



doubtful that they'll give you the box back...


can you hook up the cable directly to the tv and see how the reception is on the digital channels (assuming your tv has a QAM tuner)


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/18605085
> 
> 
> BON on 156 looking good



has anyone else noticed that this crap channel is in 480p and only viewable on hd boxes?


----------



## tamanaco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18623016
> 
> 
> doubtful that they'll give you the box back...
> 
> 
> can you hook up the cable directly to the tv and see how the reception is on the digital channels (assuming your tv has a QAM tuner)



Thanks for your reply... Yes, I have a spare cable that I connect directly where the cable enters the apartment. I have an Explorer 3100 in the bedroom on the same line that's working fine. I tried a bunch of things already including having a tech come in, but all she did was replace some of the internal wiring and tell me that I needed to replace my 8300HD. I think there's a signal strength threshold where 8300HD is unable to operate, but the 8100 works fine. Lately, I have only experienced some signal problems in the early mornings (specially on w/e) and during wet weather. Today it has been the worse. I got the 8300HD to work for some time during the early afternoon. But, later, when I turned it back on there was no picture and so I rebooted it. Now it won't even load Mystro... the loading progress bar gets stuck at the 4th square level. It was loading completely earlier in the day.


----------



## nyctveng

before lugging your box 10 blocks, have u tried something simple liking swapping the placement of the 2 boxes? that will tell u if its a wiring issue.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamanaco* /forum/post/18623424
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply... Yes, I have a spare cable that I connect directly where the cable enters the apartment. I have an Explorer 3100 in the bedroom on the same line that's working fine. I tried a bunch of things already including having a tech come in, but all she did was replace some of the internal wiring and tell me that I needed to replace my 8300HD. I think there's a signal strength threshold where 8300HD is unable to operate, but the 8100 works fine. Lately, I have only experienced some signal problems in the early mornings (specially on w/e) and during wet weather. Today it has been the worse. I got the 8300HD to work for some time during the early afternoon. But, later, when I turned it back on there was no picture and so I rebooted it. Now it won't even load Mystro... the loading progress bar gets stuck at the 4th square level. It was loading completely earlier in the day.


----------



## tamanaco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/18623447
> 
> 
> before lugging your box 10 blocks, have u tried something simple liking swapping the placement of the 2 boxes? that will tell u if its a wiring issue.



Been there... done that... The cable I have even bypasses the splitter that connects the 3100. If I connect this direct cable to the 8300HD I don't get a picture (now it won't even fully load Mystro when I reboot) if I connect the same cable to the 3100 it works fine. The 3100 also works fine without the bypass cable and behind the splitter.


EDIT: Now after I just rebooted it again Mystro went to the 5th square in the progress bar and it went off. I turned it back on and it's only giving me regular channels (no cable channels) without the regular channel info. The DRV recordings work fine.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamanaco* /forum/post/18623720
> 
> 
> Been there... done that... The cable I have even bypasses the splitter that connects the 3100. If I connect this direct cable to the 8300HD I don't get a picture (now it won't even fully load Mystro when I reboot) if I connect the same cable to the 3100 it works fine. The 3100 also works fine without the bypass cable and behind the splitter.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Now after I just rebooted it again Mystro went to the 5th square in the progress bar and it went off. I turned it back on and it's only giving me regular channels (no cable channels) without the regular channel info. The DRV recordings work fine.



the box is having a problem getting a signal - so it cant boot (and you're left with the analog channels coming in thru the box)


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/18616135
> 
> 
> More than likely this is the wrong forum for this, but I was just wondering: does anyone =else= have the Wideband service? Do you think it's worth it? I got it around 4 months ago, and for an additional $99/mo, I'm NOT all that thrilled and am not noticing any particular improvements in my MAC's speed. Anyone else have some thoughts on this? Thanks.




I often work from home, so I needed the faster upload speed (5Mbps). It's a lot of money but I'm held hostage because FiOS isn't ready in my condo (Queens).


Of course, the 50Mbps download speed makes everything much faster when downloading things. Web pages, Itunes downloads, patches etc. It is much faster, just not worth the price...unless you have no choice!










If you don't notice the speed bump, make sure your wireless NIC can keep up. My wireless NIC and modem (802.11a based) was too slow to keep up. I upgraded to 802.11n based router/NIC and I can reliably hit 50/5 speeds.


So make sure your wireless adapter can keep up!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/18622022
> 
> 
> For simple web browsing, I wouldn't expect much of a perceptible difference when going from say 5,000 kbps to 20,000+ kbps - Where you'll see a real difference is when streaming High Definition video or downloading large files.
> 
> 
> A_C



Part of the issue is there's simply hardly ANY "simple" browsing left. Only one of the sites I regularly visit is plain old, simple text. Load any major news type site and it takes as long at 20M as it used to take 5 years ago at 5M... but take today's page and load it at 5M and you'll see it take 10 time longer. A big part of that issue is each "page" may need to contact 3-4-5 other servers to load.


Not to mention possible routing issues that occur beyond one's ISP... you CPOULD be getting exactly the speed you contract for, but some hang-up in the cloud makes is SEEM YOU have an issue.


The point is that it's way, way more complicated out there... and I'm not even bringing up any local caching mechanisms your ISP may be using!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamanaco* /forum/post/18623424
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply... Yes, I have a spare cable that I connect directly where the cable enters the apartment. I have an Explorer 3100 in the bedroom on the same line that's working fine. I tried a bunch of things already including having a tech come in, but all she did was replace some of the internal wiring and tell me that I needed to replace my 8300HD. I think there's a signal strength threshold where 8300HD is unable to operate, but the 8100 works fine. Lately, I have only experienced some signal problems in the early mornings (specially on w/e) and during wet weather. Today it has been the worse. I got the 8300HD to work for some time during the early afternoon. But, later, when I turned it back on there was no picture and so I rebooted it. Now it won't even load Mystro... the loading progress bar gets stuck at the 4th square level. It was loading completely earlier in the day.



I've been following signal strength for a bit now, so I THINK I have somewhat of a handle on it... take a few days and keep checking it.. on various channels and post what you are seeing. I have found that when I'm running in the 0 to -2 range,. very little issues happen. At -4 and below, problems start to happen. Complicating it, you CAN see a run of low strengths on lt to have it get better... as if by magic. One issue is at times the techs that come don't want to/won't go outside your place to measure what is going on "out there." I've heard "you have to contact engineering for that" being said.


----------



## lee7n

The audio dropouts pixelation are back in force again. My signal is fine both in the green. I am really sick of this. It has been going on off and on for years. Why can't they fix this already???


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/18627254
> 
> 
> The audio dropouts pixelation are back in force again. My signal is fine both in the green. I am really sick of this. It has been going on off and on for years. Why can't they fix this already???



just audio drops?


dont use hdmi for audio - thats a known problem


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18627723
> 
> 
> just audio drops?
> 
> 
> dont use hdmi for audio - thats a known problem



Audio drops combined with pixalation, I am using hdmi but the dropouts had cleared for a few months. Maybe they are working on the sdv swithover or something and it is slowing things down


----------



## tamanaco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/18626747
> 
> 
> I've been following signal strength for a bit now, so I THINK I have somewhat of a handle on it... take a few days and keep checking it.. on various channels and post what you are seeing. I have found that when I'm running in the 0 to -2 range,. very little issues happen. At -4 and below, problems start to happen. Complicating it, you CAN see a run of low strengths on lt to have it get better... as if by magic. One issue is at times the techs that come don't want to/won't go outside your place to measure what is going on "out there." I've heard "you have to contact engineering for that" being said.



Thanks again Riverside_Guy... I'm about to jump out the window. Everything is fine now... not a single pixel out of place. I guess the sun dried out something that is causing interference. All Cable and HD channels are coming in just fine. The current readings for channel 704 for RDC Power is 36 and for FDC Power is 4. Yesterday while I was having a lot of pixelation and choppy sound the readings were 33 for RDC and 5 for FDC.


I wish the diags page had some sort of scaled bar meter showing the signal strength. Or a tri-color bar that would turn green for good signals, yellow for weak signals and red for no signal. I guess I'm just dreaming.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/18627254
> 
> 
> The audio dropouts pixelation are back in force again. My signal is fine both in the green. I am really sick of this. It has been going on off and on for years. Why can't they fix this already???



I don't get any kind of color coding on signal strength... then again I run MDN, so maybe it's a ODN thing?


While I definitely see a relation between glitching & signal strength, I HAVE seen it where signal strength is not a factor. BUT in those instances, the glitching was more minor.


My guess would be you need to somehow get in touch with engineering... those guys don't do inside the home, but ARE responsible for the wiring outside your place. A GOOD home tech SHOULD check it just as it enters your place AND where it ends at the DVR. They can only spotlight where the issue is by doing that.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18627723
> 
> 
> just audio drops?
> 
> 
> dont use hdmi for audio - thats a known problem



Can I assume you mean where it's HDMI from DVR to AVR, with the TV being "fed" from the AVR? My set up is DVR optical to AVR, HDMI to TV. Daytime I use the optical to the AVR. Late night I shut down the AVR and use the HDMI audio trough the TV speakers... and haven't seen issues relating to HDMI audio.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamanaco* /forum/post/18628730
> 
> 
> I wish the diags page had some sort of scaled bar meter showing the signal strength. Or a tri-color bar that would turn green for good signals, yellow for weak signals and red for no signal. I guess I'm just dreaming.



One frustrating thing is not everyone lists all the equipment, software versions in their sigs, so it's hard to figure things out... you have to post a "what box/software/head end "question" to the OP. So for anything I say, anyone can see what I'm running. If I say "x works" then everyone knows it runs on the box, software, version AND head end I'm in.


I've seen a number of posts about green for signal strength (called "Power Level") in diagnostics. I do not, so I can only SUSPECT it's a software or version issue. OTOH, if someone had the exact same setup as I, I'd have to really scratch my head..


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/18632087
> 
> 
> Can I assume you mean where it's HDMI from DVR to AVR, with the TV being "fed" from the AVR? My set up is DVR optical to AVR, HDMI to TV. Daytime I use the optical to the AVR. Late night I shut down the AVR and use the HDMI audio trough the TV speakers... and haven't seen issues relating to HDMI audio.



yeah - my problem has been hdmi to the receiver. it was odd though - seemed to happen more often on weekends and on certain channels. (i run everything thru my receiver). So I now have both an HDMI cable and optical cable going to the receiver (with all the proper setting so both know where the audio is supposed to be going - that was a headache to figure out...)


dunno if this is a problem just with the samsung boxes or if its the software.


----------



## pgershon

Finally got a letter from TWC officially announcing that SDV is coming. Good news is that you can pick up Tuning Adaptor at their stores. They will also give a free one-way cable box to anyone who had been using a cablecard. They cite Moxi and Tivo as TA compatible. No mention of how TA may make one of the 3 tuners unusable in a 3-tuner Moxi. And official start date is now June 15.


----------



## LisaM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pgershon* /forum/post/18633317
> 
> 
> Finally got a letter from TWC officially announcing that SDV is coming. Good news is that you can pick up Tuning Adaptor at their stores. They will also give a free one-way cable box to anyone who had been using a cablecard. They cite Moxi and Tivo as TA compatible. No mention of how TA may make one of the 3 tuners unusable in a 3-tuner Moxi. And official start date is now June 15.



Per the letter, the Tuning Adaptor's are available from June 7th.


----------



## Berk32

Just found this site

http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...v/default.html 


Says they'll be available June 7th


and here's the letter: http://www.timewarnercable.com/Media...er_May2010.pdf


----------



## peterlee

Found the letter in my mailbox today as well. Interesting that Tivo Premiere is not listed as one of the compatible Tivos; don't know if that's just an oversight because the model is new or the Tivo Premiere really isn't compatible.


Another thing unclear to me is: do you have to wait until SDV is turned on to install the tuning adapter? Or can you install the adapter before June 15 without affecting channel reception? I can imagine the service nightmare if everyone is required to wait until June 15 to sync and activate their tuning adapters.


----------



## LisaM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/18635921
> 
> 
> Found the letter in my mailbox today as well. Interesting that Tivo Premiere is not listed as one of the compatible Tivos; don't know if that's just an oversight because the model is new or the Tivo Premiere really isn't compatible.
> 
> 
> Another thing unclear to me is: do you have to wait until SDV is turned on to install the tuning adapter? Or can you install the adapter before June 15 without affecting channel reception? I can imagine the service nightmare if everyone is required to wait until June 15 to sync and activate their tuning adapters.



Very good question. I am picking up the tuning adapter on June 7 and am leaving town on June 8 for awhile so I plan to hook it up on the 7th. Will it work now or will it disturb my current viewing/recording prior to SDV being turned on?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18634588
> 
> 
> Just found this site
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...v/default.html
> 
> 
> Says they'll be available June 7th
> 
> 
> and here's the letter: http://www.timewarnercable.com/Media...er_May2010.pdf



Ah, so my pessimism is now put to bed!


Not just a web announcement but a letter as well... THAT is the way to do it (although a minor nit, but that letter should have gone out in all bills).


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/18637596
> 
> 
> Ah, so my pessimism is now put to bed!
> 
> 
> Not just a web announcement but a letter as well... THAT is the way to do it (although a minor nit, but that letter should have gone out in all bills).



why? they know exactly who has cable cards - why confuse 90%+ of the people who would have no idea what a cable card is? That'll just lead to many people calling in asking if they have to do something...


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/18637596
> 
> 
> Ah, so my pessimism is now put to bed!
> 
> 
> Not just a web announcement but a letter as well... THAT is the way to do it (although a minor nit, but that letter should have gone out in all bills).



twc gives $1 credit for those that do paperless billing because it costs about that to mail bills. adding a 2 page letter to a potential of 1million bills cost potentially $1 million in extra postage which ultimately gets passed onto people like me and you. but we know u like to nit ;-)


----------



## andy9

After many years of solid service, I awoke this morning to a dead 8300HD. It had been flashed overnight...and would not work. Tried hard resetting it twice, waiting while it downloaded a slew of updates....but Mystro would not get past the initialization screens. So off to Queens Center (only branch open in NYC on Sunday, though I live on E 67 St). I was able to get a 320GB Sammy 3090.


Now trying to figure out what is different. I run my Bravia off HDMI, with component feed to my Arcam/B&W Home Theatre system. Not sure that I am getting full Dolby 5.1 to my receiver, as I have to set the Sammy to HDMI output. Also Sammy does not have Coax out (which I used to feed to my Kitchen TV via an extra coax run I have). So trying to find an RF converter to use the S-Video out.


Picture seems fine....maybe a wee bit sharper. No freezing or other problems yet....though not all channels seem to permit recording...at least thus far.


Will see how it works out....at least I did get the 320GB (though lost all my old recordings, of course)......


----------



## Riverside_Guy

I love it when my pessimism gets washed away. Was out doing errands and see a Verizon truck right by the manhole I KNOW TWC uses for distribution (where their fiber turns to cooper). No FiOS signs or anything like that, but for the hell of it I engaged the techs.

*YIPPEE*


Yes indeedy, it be FiOS! Right at the head of my block... maybe 150 feet from my building. It was run from the 108th & Morningside office (this was 104th). They are laying it southwards, apparently it does NOT have to be completed and terminated, they said they COULD start running down my block soon as they finish that manhole.


So I now need to know something... while I never specifically signed up for "price lock" I suspect it was part of the last "deal" I got from TWC. As such, they MAY decide to hassle me with a cancellation fee (my 2 years from that point ends this fall I think). So I need to know who has had any experiences doing, price lock and having any issue canceling service before the 2 years was up.


On the programming side, I think I give up BBC-A HD and MSG HD, but gain HDNet HD, right?


----------



## eieio

Mr. Riverside Guy: very apropos your post, i may also be moving to a building (new building, only 3 years old, Manhattan) that does already have Fios. Additionally, the unit I might be moving into has been using Fios and the rooms are pre-wired for Fios distribution to televisions.


I've been with Time Warner for many many years here in Manhattan and have gotten used to their "... @nyc.rr.com" email which has been my main email for many years. For me to switch over to Fios, i'd be forced to immediately change my email address (a major hassle on top of moving), and i have to see how the Verizon DVRs perform (i have no idea if Verizon's DVRs are better, same, or worse than Time Warner's).


Also, for those of us who do not do any major downloading, uses the internet only for basic emailing and surfing the net, even though for a good amount of time each day, i see little reason to go to Fios for its INTERNET-related benefits, right? I do not see the slowness of my interent connection as the culprit, more typically, it's the response time of the server of the website i'm visiting that's holding things up. the 6 to 8 MBPS of a standard middle-of-the-road Time Warner roadrunner service is plenty good for most of us.


I do not know how much of a hassle it is to distribute Time Warner around the apartment? I see that at the entry door of the apartment's closet, is several rather large Verizon Fios boxes, and seemingly, some fancy looking unusual splitter of sorts change regular wires into coax cabling, so i'd suspect that it is coax that's going from that main entry area of Fios to the other rooms: that is, enter apartment via Fios fiber, but once inside the apartment's front door, change over to coax to distribute WITHIN the apartment. Is this correct? Or am I mistaken?



May I ask:


(1) what are the key benefits to changing from Time Warner to Fios, especially if i do not need the additional internet connection speed? I do not download a ton of anything, except the occasional new program update to an existing program that i have on my pc. However, i do occasionally use the Netflix streaming via my Sony Bluray player's Sony Bravia Internet features, and sometimes, use the Pandora on my Onkyo AV Receiver's internet connection.


(2) would Time Warner's Roadrunner allow me to continue with the "... @nyc.rr.com" email for a small fee for a number of months to ensure that i do not lose any emails, even if i do leave Time Warner to go to Verizon?


(3) what do i lose by going to Fios? Less GB's of hard drive space on the Fios DVRs? I do know that i'll lose NY1, which while a loss, is not critical.


(4) anything else that i might have forgotten that might impact a person's decision to go from Time Warner (plus ".rr.com" email) to Verizon Fios?


Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## margoba

Scary news about Tuning Adapters.


I just read this comment from Hawkbill in Ohio on the AVS TivoHD forum:


======================================================

Well, I never met a cable company I liked and TW is no exception. How does it work with my TiVo's? It works great. I never miss a recording. But.....


The tuner adapter is a major issue for me. I have two of them and they brick at least once a month. If I'm lucky I'll get a CSR who can fix it, but most of the time my calls go like this: I call and I can hear a switch after making my selection. I'm talking to someone overseas. I say I'm calling in regard to my Tuner Adapter. They transfer me back to a U.S. rep. Now if I'm lucky someone picks up within 5 minutes, but I have waited as long as 20 minutes. Next I go through the issue with a CSR. Sometimes they fix it, but the majority of times they can't and then I get forwarded to Cable Card Services.


The National Cable Card Service desk has 2 people working on it for the entire nation. Waits can be as long as 45 minutes. They always fix it.


Now I could bypass a lot of this waiting by calling Cable Card Services directly but they get pissed when you you do that. So I play the game instead.


Everyone who owns a TiVo in my area goes through this, we talk about it frequently on our local thread. So it probably depends on what area you live in how good the Tuner Adapter works.


That's my perspective.

__________________

MY NAME IS NOT BILL (but you can call me hook)

Let's Talk About Your Droid at www.droidforums.net 

======================================================


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/18645536
> 
> 
> I love it when my pessimism gets washed away. Was out doing errands and see a Verizon truck right by the manhole I KNOW TWC uses for distribution (where their fiber turns to cooper). No FiOS signs or anything like that, but for the hell of it I engaged the techs.
> 
> *YIPPEE*
> 
> 
> Yes indeedy, it be FiOS! Right at the head of my block... maybe 150 feet from my building. It was run from the 108th & Morningside office (this was 104th). They are laying it southwards, apparently it does NOT have to be completed and terminated, they said they COULD start running down my block soon as they finish that manhole.
> 
> 
> So I now need to know something... while I never specifically signed up for "price lock" I suspect it was part of the last "deal" I got from TWC. As such, they MAY decide to hassle me with a cancellation fee (my 2 years from that point ends this fall I think). So I need to know who has had any experiences doing, price lock and having any issue canceling service before the 2 years was up.
> 
> 
> On the programming side, I think I give up BBC-A HD and MSG HD, but gain HDNet HD, right?



You'll lose NY1 too, in case that matters.


----------



## MacAlert

Goodness, TV has been unwatchable the last couple of weeks. Almost all channels have constant breakups. Anyone else having problems?


I am in Flushing, Queens.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacAlert* /forum/post/18648735
> 
> 
> Goodness, TV has been unwatchable the last couple of weeks. Almost all channels have constant breakups. Anyone else having problems?
> 
> 
> I am in Flushing, Queens.



Where in Flushing are you? Still no FIOS there yet?


Never ever ever a problem with FIOS, no glitches, no audio drop outs, no reboots, just a great picture and audio.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacAlert* /forum/post/18648735
> 
> 
> Goodness, TV has been unwatchable the last couple of weeks. Almost all channels have constant breakups. Anyone else having problems?
> 
> 
> I am in Flushing, Queens.



I've noticed some, though I've been watching a few channels only. I'm in Brooklyn (Fort Greene). I wouldn't say they're constant, though. I'm more dismayed by the motion artifacts when watching Mets games on SNY.


----------



## BkDude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18649558
> 
> 
> I've noticed some, though I've been watching a few channels only. I'm in Brooklyn (Fort Greene). I wouldn't say they're constant, though. I'm more dismayed by the motion artifacts when watching Mets games on SNY.



It's now happening on Starz and HBO for me. I've always had solid performance on the premiums here in Fort Greene but not any more.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacAlert* /forum/post/18648735
> 
> 
> Goodness, TV has been unwatchable the last couple of weeks. Almost all channels have constant breakups. Anyone else having problems?
> 
> 
> I am in Flushing, Queens.



In the past 2 weeks I am seeing some video breakups, but maybe once each 2 hours... not to a level of serious annoyance.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eieio* /forum/post/18645613
> 
> 
> Mr. Riverside Guy: very apropos your post, i may also be moving to a building (new building, only 3 years old, Manhattan) that does already have Fios. Additionally, the unit I might be moving into has been using Fios and the rooms are pre-wired for Fios distribution to televisions.



This is cross posted in the Version thread, I replied there.


----------



## zetachi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/18650349
> 
> 
> In the past 2 weeks I am seeing some video breakups, but maybe once each 2 hours... not to a level of serious annoyance.



My kids have been complaining about Cartoon Network (HD only SD is fine) and Nick Jr both have serious pixelation and sound issues. I've had TWC out to my house @ 5 times in the last 6-8 months. Each time they wave their magic wand(line tester) around. Put in amps then pull them out changes connectors re-splice lines and give the thumbs up that everything is fixed. That is for a few weeks then the same issues pop up again.


If I had an another option I'd jump ship in a heartbeat alas this is the only ship in sight.


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/18649083
> 
> 
> Where in Flushing are you? Still no FIOS there yet?
> 
> 
> Never ever ever a problem with FIOS, no glitches, no audio drop outs, no reboots, just a great picture and audio.



Not yet. I am by Queens College....supposed to get it by the end of the year according to my source.


----------



## zetachi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacAlert* /forum/post/18651040
> 
> 
> Not yet. I am by Queens College....supposed to get it by the end of the year according to my source.



does your source know if its going to Kew Gardens?


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/18650349
> 
> 
> In the past 2 weeks I am seeing some video breakups, but maybe once each 2 hours... not to a level of serious annoyance.



Ironically I had just commented to my wife last week about how Time Warner had seemed to FINALLY have gotten a handle on the audio/video glitches that we used to experience frequently. And not a day later did we start seeing a new kind of picture glitch/breakup where we get some horizontal boxes tearing the picture and the audio goes out for a couple of seconds. It doesn't happen super frequently, but like R_G says, a couple of times an hour. We're seeing it mainly on HBO...


Sounds like it might be a system-wide issue?


----------



## MacAlert

Problem reported to engineering. Just got a call from TW customer relations. I mentioned others are having problems as well.


If you guys could just post what channels you are having problems with.


My problem channels have been C&I HD, TNT HD, HGTV HD. There are others but these are the ones I remember.


----------



## bigsid05

Does anyone know what kind of tuning adapters TWC will be distributing to the Manhattan area? I'm assuming Cisco?


----------



## tamanaco

I've been having reception problems for some time now. My problems are on humid and rainy days like today. I'm in the UWS and I had a tech here yesterday (sunny) and he couldn't find anything wrong, but I asked him to put me on a different junction box up on the roof. Everything was fine until 11:00 AM this morning. I'm starting to suspect that something outside gets wet and that is causing my signal to suffer. Yesterday while the tech was here and the picture was perfect RDC = 36 and FDC = -2 today when the problem started RDC = 33 and FDC = 1. The FDC levels, from what I hear, are supposed to be within the operational range. I rebooted the box again and at this point I get no picture. DVR works fine and the data for the Guide appear to be all there. I'm almost 100% sure that my issue is outside the building and weather related, but until I swap my 8300HD, to take it out of the equation, I will have a hard time convincing tech support. I also think that the 8300HD has a narrower operational signal range than my Explorer 3100. The picture from the 3100 gets a little snow when the signal is weak, but it does not loose the picture. But... the reason might be that the Non-HD 3100 does not try to tune the HD channels.


Edit: Got another service appointment for next Monday... I hope it rains Monday.


----------



## Satch Man

I have several friends in New York who are in the process of the SARA IPG to Navigator IPG transition, I wonder if this might be related to the widespread pixiation and service outages that customers are experiencing in these areas?


In any event, everyone with problems should call, report exactly the issues occurring, the channels affected, and say if applicable you have had multiple service calls and either nothing has been done, or the problem is only temporarily fixed, coming back about two weeks later. Make sure that you request that a Support Ticket be forwarded to Engineering.


Jack


----------



## MacAlert

In addition to what Satch Man said, please post your affected channels, time problem noticed and location here. Someone from engineering might pop in here.


If possible, post signal levels at the box (channel 996).


----------



## peterlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Satch Man* /forum/post/18652534
> 
> 
> I have several friends in New York who are in the process of the SARA IPG to Navigator IPG transition, I wonder if this might be related to the widespread pixiation and service outages that customers are experiencing in these areas?



I think it's being caused by preparations for the rollout of SDV next month. SDV affects everyone, not just Cablecard users. Cablecard users are affected the most because they need to get new equipment but people with Time Warner-issued equipment are also being switched over to SDV. The switchover may be largely invisible on the front-end but behind the scenes, there is a lot of work going on in the plumbing. Problems like this routinely crop up every time TWC does major infrastructure work. I wouldn't be surprised it if problems continued for several more months before TWC finally got a handle on things.


----------



## G1Ravage

I'm in North Flushing, and I'm not having any issues at all.


----------



## eieio

i may have to move later this summer, and i called up time warner and spent more than an hour with their various telephone staff members. they passed me from one department to another, etc.


my basic question was: if i were to move to another apartment, also in manhattan, what if i switched to Verizon Fios? what will happen to my "@nyc.rr.com" email? is there a way for me to pay a fee and have that email continue for a few more months just so i don't lose any emails? (email transitions take time, as we all know)


none were helpful. some were totally ignorant. one even told me that he has never ever heard of the name Fios.


the conclusion of all of them was: there is no way you can continue using your email, even if you offered to pay a fee. if you choose to get Time Warner in your new place, even if you don't choose to actually use it, you can pay as though you were going to use it. that way, i can use Fios in reality, but have a Time Warner connection, say in the closet near the front entrance to my potential future apartment, and have nothing connected to it. I will have to pay as though I would use it. I can then keep my email address for as long as I pay.


none were nice at all to me. i was as objective and up front as possible, saying that all i'm doing is what anyone given the option to choose between Time Warner and Fios would do: that is to investigate and look into the options.


they were all rude, uninformed, and not helpful.


i do not like those who i spoke with this evening at time warner. they need additional, remedial training in customer retention and customer satisfaction.


----------



## rit56

They should have a forwarding service. Most ISP's do. Why not take this opportunity to switch everything to gmail or yahoo? For the rest of your life you would never have to worry about this again. Sign up now and start blanket emailing everyone you know alerting them of your switch. Keep sending notices of your switch and email everyone individually if they keep emailing you at your rr address. By late summer you should have everyone by then on your new email address.


----------



## eieio

doesn't gmail have significant limitations? gmail doesn't have folders, as one example.


also, i wonder how different the paid version of gmail is versus the free version?


i've often heard people who say one can pay gmail and get more stuff...while looking that up has resulted in dead ends so far...didn't look very hard, but i try several times briefly but didn't get very far. i wonder why gmail hides their paid gmail service so well!


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eieio* /forum/post/18655016
> 
> 
> doesn't gmail have significant limitations? gmail doesn't have folders, as one example.
> 
> 
> also, i wonder how different the paid version of gmail is versus the free version?
> 
> 
> i've often heard people who say one can pay gmail and get more stuff...while looking that up has resulted in dead ends so far...didn't look very hard, but i try several times briefly but didn't get very far. i wonder why gmail hides their paid gmail service so well!



Gmail does not have folders, but it does have labels, which take the place of folders.


There is no paid version of Gmail. What people are talking about is likely Google Apps, which is a service whereby you can get a customized version of Gmail (as well as Google Calendar, Docs, iGoogle and Sites) for your domain name (ie. instead of having a @gmail.com address, you'd have an @yourdomain.com address while still getting the full Gmail service.) This service is also free for individuals and nonprofits, but costs money for larger organizations.


----------



## TW CSR

I have Charter internet service and would lose that should I switch providers. My daughter lost access to her university email once she graduated. It is the same with Comcast. The RR, Charter, Comcast, At &T, etc are linked to your ISP.


Here's a link from dsl reports: eply to sbguymm

said by sbguymm See Profile :


Hi all - my girlfriend recently moved and switched from Time Warner to FIOS. Does anyone know if there is a service TW provides to keep her email address? She called and they weren't helpful, of course.


Any help/ideas would be greatly appreciated!

They were not helpful because they can not give you the answer you want.


The answer is "NO" Period.


Hob

--


----------



## Agent_C

Slow speeds and DNS problems.


It’s hard to describe how completely useless and frustrating dealing with RR tech support is. Not a single person has the slightest clue. I spoke to no less than five (5) people… was cut off… and after about an hour of this madness was told I’d be connected to Tier-3 tech support -- ONLY TO BE CONNECTED TO VOICE MAIL -- APPALLING!!!


A_C


----------



## eieio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/18655080
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> There is no paid version of Gmail. What people are talking about is likely Google Apps, which is a service whereby you can get a customized version of Gmail (as well as Google Calendar, Docs, iGoogle and Sites) for your domain name (ie. instead of having a @gmail.com address, you'd have an @yourdomain.com address while still getting the full Gmail service.) This service is also free for individuals and nonprofits, but costs money for larger organizations.



what if my email gets to 90% of the gmail's memory capacity? can we pay to get more memory? Currently, i do have a gmail account but it is at 64% already, so i'm concerned that if i use my gmail account exclusively, it will swell up to 80% or 90% soon.


would gmail allow me to pay to increase the memory capacity?


how would i get the full gmail service for my own domain name? let's say as an example, that i'd let to get "@abcd.com", and if it were available, how do i get that and then coordinate it with gmail? are there pros and cons? of course, i understand that one of the pros is that i'll get a clean/simple email address, i.e. "[email protected]", which is desirable. yet, i have to weigh that with the "con" of having to bother with yet another layer of work/arrangement: that is, to find a domain name, register, pay for it, make sure it is paid annually, etc. Just more paperwork, so to speak.


thx so much for chiming in to help me!


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eieio* /forum/post/18655615
> 
> 
> what if my email gets to 90% of the gmail's memory capacity? can we pay to get more memory? Currently, i do have a gmail account but it is at 64% already, so i'm concerned that if i use my gmail account exclusively, it will swell up to 80% or 90% soon.
> 
> 
> would gmail allow me to pay to increase the memory capacity?
> 
> 
> how would i get the full gmail service for my own domain name? let's say as an example, that i'd let to get "@abcd.com", and if it were available, how do i get that and then coordinate it with gmail? are there pros and cons? of course, i understand that one of the pros is that i'll get a clean/simple email address, i.e. "[email protected]", which is desirable. yet, i have to weigh that with the "con" of having to bother with yet another layer of work/arrangement: that is, to find a domain name, register, pay for it, make sure it is paid annually, etc. Just more paperwork, so to speak.
> 
> 
> thx so much for chiming in to help me!



You can use Gmail with Microsoft Outlook or any other email client and define all the folder you want. Additionally, you won't have to be concerned about space limitations; as it's limited only by the size of your hard drive.


A_C


----------



## eieio

gmail does indeed have additional storage available for purchase:


"# 20 GB - $5/yr

# 80 GB - $20/yr

# 200 GB - $50/yr

..."


the list goes on and gets much bigger in terms of GB's of storage, but for me, up to around 20GB is likely what i'll need for a long time as i'm currently at 6GB. so for another $5 per year, i'll get 20GB - though i do not know if the 20GB is inclusive of the free 7GB or in addition (on top of) the free 7GB.


anyhoo, the point is that it is not that outrageously expensive to increase gmail capacity.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/18651185
> 
> 
> Ironically I had just commented to my wife last week about how Time Warner had seemed to FINALLY have gotten a handle on the audio/video glitches that we used to experience frequently. And not a day later did we start seeing a new kind of picture glitch/breakup where we get some horizontal boxes tearing the picture and the audio goes out for a couple of seconds. It doesn't happen super frequently, but like R_G says, a couple of times an hour. We're seeing it mainly on HBO...
> 
> 
> Sounds like it might be a system-wide issue?



Indeed, it's like 10-20 scan lines go super pixilated! Yup, that is the current "nature" of the glitches. I check signal strength and sometimes it's low (-6, -7) and some times not so much (-1). It MAY be an issue of delivery to TWC... I see it on HBO and Starz. One Starz show was so bad I could NOT watch it. Generally the premiums have always had the best and most glitch free experience.


Or it could be our head end...


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Satch Man* /forum/post/18652534
> 
> 
> I have several friends in New York who are in the process of the SARA IPG to Navigator IPG transition, I wonder if this might be related to the widespread pixiation and service outages that customers are experiencing in these areas?
> 
> 
> In any event, everyone with problems should call, report exactly the issues occurring, the channels affected, and say if applicable you have had multiple service calls and either nothing has been done, or the problem is only temporarily fixed, coming back about two weeks later. Make sure that you request that a Support Ticket be forwarded to Engineering.
> 
> 
> Jack



Curious about how the TWC distribution works from division to division. Yes, parts of upstate NY are transitioning, but NYC did that a while back. After a month or two of glitch free, I'm seeing a different kind of glitch than before.


Even so, I'm curious if anyone KNOWS exactly how it gets to one city head end. As customers, we get signals from a local head end... so where and how do THEY get their signals? Is there a citywide central hub? Is there a regnal hub, and encompassing how big a region?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/18653198
> 
> 
> I think it's being caused by preparations for the rollout of SDV next month.



Good point Peter... very much COJLD be a factor as I'd guess each of our multiple head ends need lots of work.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eieio* /forum/post/18654388
> 
> 
> what will happen to my "@nyc.rr.com" email?



Actually, this is an age old problem from 20 years ago. TWC is an ISP... and there can be MANY very good reasons to switch ISPs. If you stick yourself in THAT ISPs e-mail, you run into this issue. I solved that isuse years ago by getting my own domain.. so now no matter WHERE I get IP, I have the same e-mail (I need some minor web serving so I kill 2 birds with one stone.. costs me about 130/year).


Others can pretty much solve the issue with a free e-mail account somewhere like google (gmail) or yahoo. Could either go away... yes, but the likelihood is VERY small. If I HAD to, I'd go with gmail... mostly because I do not HAVE to only use a browser for e-mail, they allow access from any POP3 e-mail client.


My advice, get gmail NOW and start transitioning all you know to that address. If, god forbid, you hit really hard times and have to drop broadband, you still have a $10/mo dialup option AND your e-mail would continue to work.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eieio* /forum/post/18655016
> 
> 
> doesn't gmail have significant limitations? gmail doesn't have folders, as one example.



Doesn't matter... you ned to understand the difference between web access and POP client access. You can have all the folders, filters whatever in that client you choose... and ONLY use the web access if you are away from home.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eieio* /forum/post/18655651
> 
> 
> gmail does indeed have additional storage available for purchase:
> 
> 
> "# 20 GB - $5/yr
> 
> # 80 GB - $20/yr
> 
> # 200 GB - $50/yr



No need unless you are unwilling to use a local e-mail client as suggested. Yes, you WILL have to do some configuring, but there's enough knowledge around here to help you out a bit.


As for domain, at the simplest you need to contract with a service that does domain registration. There WILL be a yearly fee to make sure you KEEP whatever address you use. The place that you use to register most likely supplies additional services, like web hosting or e-mail serving (i.e. you get and send e-mail "through" them).


If said service goes bust, the good news is that you still OWN your domain name... you just may have to scramble to find another service provider. Long ago (~15 years), I chose Network Solutions as my provider... in part because they are a very well established business, have been in it for a LONG time, seem to have pretty good support the once or twice I needed it and provide a wide raqnge of services that suit me to a T.


Make a decision NOW and start implementing it as suggested. You can switch off between TWc and FiOS to your hearts content with skipping a beat in e-mail!


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/18645536
> 
> 
> I love it when my pessimism gets washed away. Was out doing errands and see a Verizon truck right by the manhole I KNOW TWC uses for distribution (where their fiber turns to cooper). No FiOS signs or anything like that, but for the hell of it I engaged the techs.
> 
> *YIPPEE*
> 
> 
> Yes indeedy, it be FiOS! Right at the head of my block... maybe 150 feet from my building. It was run from the 108th & Morningside office (this was 104th). They are laying it southwards, apparently it does NOT have to be completed and terminated, they said they COULD start running down my block soon as they finish that manhole.



I just got a note slipped under my door yesterday from my building owers' association that Verizon is about to begin wiring our building (on W86th St) starting 5/24 and they expect it to take 3 weeks, after which they're going to start offering building-wide bulk discounts that they claim will be far less expensive than TWC. We'll see....


Also wondering what happens if I try to get out of my "price lock" package from TWC....or maybe I just wait until my price lock contract runs out? I did just sign up a few months ago....


----------



## eieio

Riverside Guy: may i ask if you can recommend several most reliable, likely to last a very long time type of domain providers? is network solutions still the "top choice"? what might be a plan B choice or plan C choice?


times change and a formerly top choice may now be 3rd choice...witness Microsoft, once at the forefront of technology. Now, it's odd to think of Microsoft as "old style technology" as it is almost totally non-cloud based and now, we tend to think of google as newer tech.


look forward to hearing. thx!


----------



## bigsid05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/18656870
> 
> 
> I just got a note slipped under my door yesterday from my building owers' association that Verizon is about to begin wiring our building (on W86th St) starting 5/24 and they expect it to take 3 weeks, after which they're going to start offering building-wide bulk discounts that they claim will be far less expensive than TWC. We'll see....
> 
> 
> Also wondering what happens if I try to get out of my "price lock" package from TWC....or maybe I just wait until my price lock contract runs out? I did just sign up a few months ago....



Great news! I'm on W87th, I wonder if we will be getting it soon as well. Are you closer to the river or closer to the park? Curious how they're proceeding with it all.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigsid05* /forum/post/18657775
> 
> 
> Great news! I'm on W87th, I wonder if we will be getting it soon as well. Are you closer to the river or closer to the park? Curious how they're proceeding with it all.



I'm near Columbus, so sort of closer to the park, I guess. They are definitely selling it to our building management as a way for us to save good money on packages.


And clearly Verizon just moved on this in the last couple of weeks since we just got a note slipped under our door a month or so back offering special discount bundles for our building from Time Warner, and if this had been on the horizon at all, you know they'd have mentioned it. Apparently they are getting very aggressive!


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BkDude* /forum/post/18649938
> 
> 
> It's now happening on Starz and HBO for me. I've always had solid performance on the premiums here in Fort Greene but not any more.



I wonder if, now that the neighborhood is heavily gentrified, this will hasten the arrival of FiOS? Just a thought. That could be interesting.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/18656870
> 
> 
> I just got a note slipped under my door yesterday from my building owers' association that Verizon is about to begin wiring our building (on W86th St) starting 5/24 and they expect it to take 3 weeks, after which they're going to start offering building-wide bulk discounts that they claim will be far less expensive than TWC. We'll see....
> 
> 
> Also wondering what happens if I try to get out of my "price lock" package from TWC....or maybe I just wait until my price lock contract runs out? I did just sign up a few months ago....



I'd be VERY interested in the price lock experience. I'm in a small pre-war and not going for FiIOS MAY have an impact on whether they wire the building. Naturally, we don't qualify for any bulk deal w/TWC so I'm not a big fan of building discounts... somehow it doesn't sem real fair someone 10 mfeet from me pays a lot less because his building is larger!


Curious (if you feel comfortable) how east/west are you. I did forget to find out from the techs how fast they'd make it down WEA, or if they had multiple trucks out and could do 5-0 blocks each 2 days, something like that.


No matter how you slice it, it's generally good news that the real UWS at least should be in the running before 5 years slip by!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eieio* /forum/post/18657027
> 
> 
> Riverside Guy: may i ask if you can recommend several most reliable, likely to last a very long time type of domain providers? is network solutions still the "top choice"? what might be a plan B choice or plan C choice?
> 
> 
> times change and a formerly top choice may now be 3rd choice...witness Microsoft, once at the forefront of technology. Now, it's odd to think of Microsoft as "old style technology" as it is almost totally non-cloud based and now, we tend to think of google as newer tech.
> 
> 
> look forward to hearing. thx!



It's really hard for me to say much of anything about other providers... I've always had Network Solutions (netsol) and have been happy over a decade at least and never had ANY impetus to actually look elsewhere. I know their pricing has been amazingly consistent over time. While I know there are times when my ISP (TWC) has servers down affecting me, I have never seen any netsol server going down.


The only other advice is be careful of sweetheart first year deals. Make sure they publish their rates publicly...


----------



## ANGEL 35

Nothing that i know my block W.70st. On 72st 200w72st has TWC,Verizon Fios and some thing called Natural Wireless. What ever that is ?? Maybe Varizon will be all over UWS. IHope.This is anew Building on 72 and Broadway


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/18659418
> 
> 
> I'm near Columbus, so sort of closer to the park, I guess. They are definitely selling it to our building management as a way for us to save good money on packages.
> 
> 
> And clearly Verizon just moved on this in the last couple of weeks since we just got a note slipped under our door a month or so back offering special discount bundles for our building from Time Warner, and if this had been on the horizon at all, you know they'd have mentioned it. Apparently they are getting very aggressive!



Ah, you answered my question... doubt you're in the "run down WEA" run!


Forgot to mention, there MAY be an issue with building size. I have yet to hear of any building under 300+ units getting it. We (my co-op) "knew" 2 years ago their intent was to go for the big ones first with everything else taking second seat. I share a lot line with a 400+ unit building, I expect they will get it first, the question is how long will WE have to wait.


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eieio* /forum/post/18657027
> 
> 
> Riverside Guy: may i ask if you can recommend several most reliable, likely to last a very long time type of domain providers? is network solutions still the "top choice"? what might be a plan B choice or plan C choice?
> 
> 
> times change and a formerly top choice may now be 3rd choice...witness Microsoft, once at the forefront of technology. Now, it's odd to think of Microsoft as "old style technology" as it is almost totally non-cloud based and now, we tend to think of google as newer tech.
> 
> 
> look forward to hearing. thx!



Network Solutions is pretty good, but quite expensive - at least they were a couple of years ago when I last compared. Other possibilities are MyDomain.com (my favorite) or GoDaddy.com (famous for their SuperBowl ads).


Another, somewhat different possibility, is pobox.com. This company's primary business is to provide an email address for you. Your correspondants send email to your pobox.com address, and pobox automatically forwards that email to whatever email account you are currently using. So, for example, when you switch from roadrunner to FIOS (or whatever), there is some work for you to do: reconfigure Outlook and reconfigure pobox.com, but there is no work for your correspondents. Pobox also supports personal domains if you want. Pobox is not free, but it is pretty cheap (about $10 a year last time I checked).


Gmail can do the same thing as pobox, nowadays, so you have multiple options.


-barry


----------



## rit56

Verizon wired the building across the street from me. It's a 5 floor walk up, at most 10 apartments. It was a full renovation and the building was converted into 2 and 3 bedroom rental units. I spoke to the contractor who did the FIOS install. They ran a dedicated line from 1st Ave to the building.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/18663085
> 
> 
> Network Solutions is pretty good, but quite expensive - at least they were a couple of years ago when I last compared. Other possibilities are MyDomain.com (my favorite) or GoDaddy.com (famous for their SuperBowl ads).
> 
> 
> Another, somewhat different possibility, is pobox.com. This company's primary business is to provide an email address for you. Your correspondants send email to your pobox.com address, and pobox automatically forwards that email to whatever email account you are currently using. So, for example, when you switch from roadrunner to FIOS (or whatever), there is some work for you to do: reconfigure Outlook and reconfigure pobox.com, but there is no work for your correspondents. Pobox also supports personal domains if you want. Pobox is not free, but it is pretty cheap (about $10 a year last time I checked).
> 
> 
> Gmail can do the same thing as pobox, nowadays, so you have multiple options.
> 
> 
> -barry



Thanks, this was interesting.


----------



## MikeNY718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eieio* /forum/post/18657027
> 
> 
> Riverside Guy: may i ask if you can recommend several most reliable, likely to last a very long time type of domain providers? is network solutions still the "top choice"? what might be a plan B choice or plan C choice?
> 
> 
> times change and a formerly top choice may now be 3rd choice...witness Microsoft, once at the forefront of technology. Now, it's odd to think of Microsoft as "old style technology" as it is almost totally non-cloud based and now, we tend to think of google as newer tech.
> 
> 
> look forward to hearing. thx!



I use the free Google Apps for my domain. I already had my domain registered with 1&1, but when you sign up for Google Apps if you don't have a domain you can get one on the spot for $10/year. Google Apps mail is a doppleganger for GMail, only difference is no @gmail.com address. Fully compatible with Outlook (POP3 or IMAP). I would recommend it.


I lost my ISP address years ago and vowed to have my own e-mail address that I couldn't lose.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/18663085
> 
> 
> Network Solutions is pretty good, but quite expensive - at least they were a couple of years ago when I last compared. Other possibilities are MyDomain.com (my favorite) or GoDaddy.com (famous for their SuperBowl ads).



Good suggestions, thanks for jumping in. My needs are (as I said) more on the web hosting side... I know they can do the e-mail side, but never priced it.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rit56* /forum/post/18663857
> 
> 
> Verizon wired the building across the street from me. It's a 5 floor walk up, at most 10 apartments. It was a full renovation and the building was converted into 2 and 3 bedroom rental units. I spoke to the contractor who did the FIOS install. They ran a dedicated line from 1st Ave to the building.



Ah, good to hear that. The LES and East Village were touted from day one to have it available, I have a lot of friend in the EV and none of them can get it... most are in very small buildings.


This is the FIRST time I've read about it in anything other than a 500+ unit building.


Of course, Im curious how how much the building participated... might they have "paid" for the run from the general trunk?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeNY718* /forum/post/18666968
> 
> 
> I use the free Google Apps for my domain. I already had my domain registered with 1&1, but when you sign up for Google Apps if you don't have a domain you can get one on the spot for $10/year. Google Apps mail is a doppleganger for GMail, only difference is no @gmail.com address. Fully compatible with Outlook (POP3 or IMAP). I would recommend it..



Oh, that's perfect! Domain and mail access through google servers, POP or IMAP client (plus web).


Wonder if it allows for multiple [email protected] addresses? I needed that because for YEARS I have always only given out an e-mail address that was "the business"@mydomain.com. Like [email protected] . That way I can track who is reselling my e-mail address!


----------



## Berk32

May 21, 2010


> Quote:
> The previously announced launch of Cooking Channel HD on 751 in Manhattan, Brooklyn and Queens and ch. 688 in Mount Vernon has been postponed until further notice.
> 
> 
> On or about June 30, 2010 we will launch NY1 Traffic on ch. 108 and TV Dominicana on ch. 808. TV Dominicana will be part of our El Paquetazo and DTV en Español offerings.
> 
> 
> On that date in Manhattan, we will launch CV Networks on ch. 804.
> 
> 
> On that date in Mount Vernon, we will make the following changes: We will launch CV Networks on ch. 804. Food Network will change from a basic service on ch. 19 to a standard service on ch. 50 and Food Network HD will change from a basic service on ch. 718 to a standard service on ch. 750. Also, The Learning Channel (TLC) will move from ch. 51 to ch. 52, HGTV will move from 52 to 64, HGTV HD will move from 752 to 764, Centric will move from 64 to 89, Cooking channel will move from 144 to 51 and we will cease carriage of TV Guide on ch. 50.


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/18668045
> 
> 
> Of course, Im curious how how much the building participated... might they have "paid" for the run from the general trunk?



absolutely NOT! residential buildings do not pay to have a 2nd or 3rd telecom provider available. if anything the provider pays a building to grant access or have some sort of financial incentives for the property owner. financial incntives include some sort of revenue sharing or a one time upfront access fee.



big businesses however do sometimes pay for providers to extend their network into locations where it may not be available.


----------



## MikeNY718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/18668081
> 
> 
> Oh, that's perfect! Domain and mail access through google servers, POP or IMAP client (plus web).
> 
> 
> Wonder if it allows for multiple [email protected] addresses? I needed that because for YEARS I have always only given out an e-mail address that was "the business"@mydomain.com. Like [email protected] . That way I can track who is reselling my e-mail address!



They do! You get up to 25 email addresses with the free version. I have three email addresses on my domain - one for myself, one for my fiancee and one for wedding-related emails.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/18668406
> 
> 
> absolutely NOT! residential buildings do not pay to have a 2nd or 3rd telecom provider available. if anything the provider pays a building to grant access or have some sort of financial incentives for the property owner. financial incntives include some sort of revenue sharing or a one time upfront access fee.
> 
> 
> 
> big businesses however do sometimes pay for providers to extend their network into locations where it may not be available.



OK, wasn't sure... just speculating. While I seriously doubt we could get any kind of "building" bulk discount (my pockets), wearing my Director hat we are "offering" equipment hosting (our back yard is equidistant from each of the 4 corners of the block), for which we "heard" a nice chunk of rental type money may be involved.


BUT no matter what, it is VERY heartening to hear that all of a sudden, we are hearing about many neighborhoods having somewhat positive indications Verizon seems to be more "active" than they have seemed to be in the past 6 months!


----------



## eieio

as i'm contemplating on my possible move later this summer, i'm thinking about the cabling/CAT 6 cable needs for a possible switch to Verizon Fios.


with that in mind, may i kindly as the good folks here to confirm, if possible:



Cabling/wiring requirements for any of Verizon's set top boxes:


May I ask if anyone knows what type of cabling requirements there are for any of their HD boxes? I mean their: (1) whole house media DVR, (2) single room DVR, (3) HD box (no dvr), and (4) even their SD box (no dvr) which i may need for my PC's tv card.


Is the ONLY thing required a coax cable? Or, do we need a coaxial cable, PLUS an RJ45 CAT 5 in order for FULL functionality? I ask that because it was made clear that the Actiontec wireless router is ESSENTIAL for the full functioning of the boxes, due to the incorporation of the older small box INTO the Actiontec nowadays.


I'm thinking of putting wiring in the walls and i have to figure this out ahead of time.


Thanks very much in advance.


----------



## bigsid05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eieio* /forum/post/18678085
> 
> 
> as i'm contemplating on my possible move later this summer, i'm thinking about the cabling/CAT 6 cable needs for a possible switch to Verizon Fios.
> 
> 
> with that in mind, may i kindly as the good folks here to confirm, if possible:
> 
> 
> 
> Cabling/wiring requirements for any of Verizon's set top boxes:
> 
> 
> May I ask if anyone knows what type of cabling requirements there are for any of their HD boxes? I mean their: (1) whole house media DVR, (2) single room DVR, (3) HD box (no dvr), and (4) even their SD box (no dvr) which i may need for my PC's tv card.
> 
> 
> Is the ONLY thing required a coax cable? Or, do we need a coaxial cable, PLUS an RJ45 CAT 5 in order for FULL functionality? I ask that because it was made clear that the Actiontec wireless router is ESSENTIAL for the full functioning of the boxes, due to the incorporation of the older small box INTO the Actiontec nowadays.
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of putting wiring in the walls and i have to figure this out ahead of time.
> 
> 
> Thanks very much in advance.



With the advent of network set top boxes, blu ray players, media players (et al.) wouldn't it make sense to just run the CAT6 to each of these locations anyway?


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigsid05* /forum/post/18678095
> 
> 
> With the advent of network set top boxes, blu ray players, media players (et al.) wouldn't it make sense to just run the CAT6 to each of these locations anyway?




no because fios network was designed to use existing coax that is already in the home. it keeps installation cots lower and speeds installation. can u imagine every install requiring the installation of new CAT 6?


----------



## bigsid05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/18678605
> 
> 
> no because fios network was designed to use existing coax that is already in the home. it keeps installation cots lower and speeds installation. can u imagine every install requiring the installation of new CAT 6?



I certainly understand that, I meant when building a new home as the previous poster was trying to do.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigsid05* /forum/post/18678839
> 
> 
> I certainly understand that, I meant when building a new home as the previous poster was trying to do.



All newer equipment is including wireless connections - so unless you want to be able to hook up devices that dont have it - there isn't much of a need for it anymore.


----------



## eieio

thx for the replies.


i received a reply from another thread that only coax is needed for the dvr's and hd set top boxes.


yet, i can't imagine that i won't need other cables, i.e. cat 6 and HDMI. how would my bluray player be connected without HDMI from wherever the dvr/set top box is located to the tv's location?


In general, won't every person typically require at least a DVR/set top box, plus a bluray player? that would be a minimal typical requirement, right? Right there off the bat, there would require TWO HDMI cables running from the location of the "equipment area" (where the DVR/set top box sits, and the bluray sits) to where the tv is located.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/18678605
> 
> 
> no because fios network was designed to use existing coax that is already in the home. it keeps installation cots lower and speeds installation. can u imagine every install requiring the installation of new CAT 6?



What about getting outside the "fios network?" What about TVs, BD players, game consoles that all seem to need an ethernet connection?


Oh, just thought about having a second DOCSIS type device with TV... (not sure FiOS uses DOCSIS, mean additional equipment that takes IP from co-ax and sends via ethernet). Can one have 2 such devices on FiOS?


(stuff I read slowly coming back to me...) I had heard that ethernet came "out" of the ONT... would one need a second ONT??


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18679161
> 
> 
> All newer equipment is including wireless connections - so unless you want to be able to hook up devices that dont have it - there isn't much of a need for it anymore.



Mmmm, do all the BD players, game consoles, TVs have N wireless built in? I think not... seriously, we're talking mostly apartments in NYC, not near as hard to wire... and the cost is very cheap. If it's a house and you are pulling co-ax behind walls already, not smart to NOT also do ethernet... IMO. No matter how you slice it, wired network is more stable than wireless.


----------



## bigsid05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/18680606
> 
> 
> Mmmm, do all the BD players, game consoles, TVs have N wireless built in? I think not... seriously, we're talking mostly apartments in NYC, not near as hard to wire... and the cost is very cheap. If it's a house and you are pulling co-ax behind walls already, not smart to NOT also do ethernet... IMO. No matter how you slice it, wired network is more stable than wireless.



My thoughts exactly. If the house is under construction, might as well run a bunch of CAT6.


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/18680606
> 
> 
> Mmmm, do all the BD players, game consoles, TVs have N wireless built in? I think not... seriously, we're talking mostly apartments in NYC, not near as hard to wire... and the cost is very cheap. If it's a house and you are pulling co-ax behind walls already, not smart to NOT also do ethernet... IMO. No matter how you slice it, wired network is more stable than wireless.



anyway u look at for NOW fios is trasnsmitted in RF/QAM and is carried over coax. the ONT has ethernet out but by default the coax port is activated even if u dont order tv service. the point is to use existing wiring regardless of how easy it might be to run cat 5 all over an apartment. if u choose to hookup other devices onto your own private LAN that is ur bbusiness and verizon,cablevision,time warner just dont support it now. any added cost of installation ultimately gets passed onto us the consumers.


----------



## tamanaco

Well, had two TWC tech on the roof yesterday... These guys tested at the distribution point for some time and came to the conclusion that the signal is a bit weak and oscillating. Using their two-way radios they kept calling Plant 2, Plant 3 and Plant 4 for about 20 minutes because all the responders kept telling them that they were calling the wrong support number... Finally some guy answered and scheduled to have a crew here tomorrow to "possibly" replace one of the big junction boxes on the roof. What helped this time was that my landlord was also experiencing voice and picture syncs and came to the roof to complain to the techs about his issue. We'll see what happens tomorrow... Currently for channel 701 the RDC is 33 and the FDC is -3, but it's sunny today. I wonder what the levels will be after the techs do their thing tomorrow.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/18681027
> 
> 
> anyway u look at for NOW fios is trasnsmitted in RF/QAM and is carried over coax. the ONT has ethernet out but by default the coax port is activated even if u dont order tv service. the point is to use existing wiring regardless of how easy it might be to run cat 5 all over an apartment. if u choose to hookup other devices onto your own private LAN that is ur bbusiness and verizon,cablevision,time warner just dont support it now. any added cost of installation ultimately gets passed onto us the consumers.



This is incorrect -- I believe that the FIOS people are coming in to run a 2nd, parallel set of wiring through our building. They say they expect it to take 3 weeks and that it will contribute noise and some dust to each floor as they work on it.....


----------



## Scott Gaertner

Queens Center now has the Cisco 8640HDC and 4640HDC in stock in limited quantities, if anyone is interested. I just picked up one of each.


I won't have time to really play with them until tomorrow, but if anyone has questions, I'll do my best. So far, they seem only slightly faster than the 8300HDC. The hard drive is a 320GB Western Digital.


ODN version 3.1.3_3


-Scott


----------



## margoba

I have a Tivo, and I want to replace it with an 8640HDC. TW required a service call to install the cable card in the Tivo. Do you think they will require a service call to remove them? I'm hoping that I can just carry the cable card back to 23rd st.


-barry


----------



## shemmy

Anyone else having trouble and breakups on HD last night and today? Noticing on MSNBC and MLBTV in particular (both frozen).


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shemmy* /forum/post/18690539
> 
> 
> Anyone else having trouble and breakups on HD last night and today? Noticing on MSNBC and MLBTV in particular (both frozen).



I find that 715 (which should be CNBC HD+) is currently showing a highly pixelated version of E! HD on all of my HD boxes right now. The TWC rep I was speaking to was thoroughly unhelpful and condescending towards me, then put me on hold for 6 minutes when I asked to speak to a supervisor. After over a half hour on the phone, the supervisor told me it would be "a few hours" before she could give a status as to when to be able to expect a fix.


Is anyone else able to get CNBC HD+ on 715?

-JMP


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shemmy* /forum/post/18690539
> 
> 
> Anyone else having trouble and breakups on HD last night and today? Noticing on MSNBC and MLBTV in particular (both frozen).



yes - a number of channels had all sorts of breakups for me last night.

TNTHD, Adult Swim among others (but not all)


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18690602
> 
> 
> yes - a number of channels had all sorts of breakups for me last night.
> 
> TNTHD, Adult Swim among others (but not all)



I just got off the phone with a TWC supervisor. She said that there's an issue with a satellite used by a number of HD channels, and that the problems would persist at least through June 6th, and there was nothing TWC could or would do about it. Moreover, she said that Time Warner is not issuing credit for lost service, because the problem is out of their control.


I pointed out that Time Warner has spent the last several years running commercials claiming that customers should choose cable over satellite service specifically to avoid these kinds of disruptions, and that failing to make good on that advertising claim was an act of fraud. She was unmoved. My next calls will be to DOITT and the FTC. If TWC advertises a service, they should be prepared to provide it...

-JMP


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmp_nyc* /forum/post/18690630
> 
> 
> I just got off the phone with a TWC supervisor. She said that there's an issue with a satellite used by a number of HD channels, and that the problems would persist at least through June 6th, and there was nothing TWC could or would do about it. Moreover, she said that Time Warner is not issuing credit for lost service, because the problem is out of their control.
> 
> 
> I pointed out that Time Warner has spent the last several years running commercials claiming that customers should choose cable over satellite service specifically to avoid these kinds of disruptions, and that failing to make good on that advertising claim was an act of fraud. She was unmoved. My next calls will be to DOITT and the FTC. If TWC advertises a service, they should be prepared to provide it...
> 
> -JMP



Home satellite services (directv/dish) and the satellite they use to receive many channels from the providers aren't exactly the same thing.


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18690698
> 
> 
> Home satellite services (directv/dish) and the satellite they use to receive many channels from the providers aren't exactly the same thing.



I never suggested that they were the same thing, but they can experience some of the same technical problems, just on a very different scale.


My issue is that Time Warner has run ads for years that make specific claims that by using cable service instead of home satellite service, a customer can avoid ever having to lose their TV signal due to weather or satellite issues. The problem is that at least a couple of times a year there's a problem with Time Warner's service that they blame on exactly those kinds of problems, thus disproving their own advertising claims.


Ultimately, Time Warner makes claims about offering a specific lineup of channels, publishes a rate for those channels, then charges that rate to get those channels. If they are going to tell me that there will be a period of a couple of weeks during which I cannot receive those channels, they shouldn't be surprised when I respond by saying that I expect to pay less than the usual rate for the period that they're offering less than the usual product.


There is no notice on the TWC website that these channels will not be offered for any period of time, so they're still claiming to offer them. As long as they claim to offer them, they're obligated to provide them as part of the package I'm paying for. It's not complicated, but they seem to deny any obligation to either provide the full slate of channels or cut their rate...

-JMP


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmp_nyc* /forum/post/18690782
> 
> 
> I never suggested that they were the same thing, but they can experience some of the same technical problems, just on a very different scale.
> 
> 
> My issue is that Time Warner has run ads for years that make specific claims that by using cable service instead of home satellite service, a customer can avoid ever having to lose their TV signal due to weather or satellite issues. The problem is that at least a couple of times a year there's a problem with Time Warner's service that they blame on exactly those kinds of problems, thus disproving their own advertising claims.
> 
> 
> Ultimately, Time Warner makes claims about offering a specific lineup of channels, publishes a rate for those channels, then charges that rate to get those channels. If they are going to tell me that there will be a period of a couple of weeks during which I cannot receive those channels, they shouldn't be surprised when I respond by saying that I expect to pay less than the usual rate for the period that they're offering less than the usual product.
> 
> 
> There is no notice on the TWC website that these channels will not be offered for any period of time, so they're still claiming to offer them. As long as they claim to offer them, they're obligated to provide them as part of the package I'm paying for. It's not complicated, but they seem to deny any obligation to either provide the full slate of channels or cut their rate...
> 
> -JMP





Found this... see what those liars at TWC say now:

http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-501465_1...06-501465.html


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmp_nyc* /forum/post/18690630
> 
> 
> I just got off the phone with a TWC supervisor. She said that there's an issue with a satellite used by a number of HD channels, and that the problems would persist at least through June 6th, and there was nothing TWC could or would do about it. -JMP



Ahhha, The old *'Sun Spots'* excuse. They have no shame...


A_C


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmp_nyc* /forum/post/18690630
> 
> 
> I just got off the phone with a TWC supervisor. She said that there's an issue with a satellite used by a number of HD channels, and that the problems would persist at least through June 6th, and there was nothing TWC could or would do about it. Moreover, she said that Time Warner is not issuing credit for lost service, because the problem is out of their control.
> 
> 
> I pointed out that Time Warner has spent the last several years running commercials claiming that customers should choose cable over satellite service specifically to avoid these kinds of disruptions, and that failing to make good on that advertising claim was an act of fraud. She was unmoved. My next calls will be to DOITT and the FTC. If TWC advertises a service, they should be prepared to provide it...
> 
> -JMP



Go for it (DOITT)! Might be easier to submit it on their website, that always has gotten me at least a response. The bottom line should be that we pay an awful lot of money to get signals from them, they have no real grounds to claim it's "up the line," and thus they are not responsible. If they claim some satellite issue, frak that, where's a ground based back-up?


The reral issue is for at least the last 2-3 years, we are constantly having issues wit lack of clean signals with no glitches, no matter what their nature. They frequently devolve into unwatchable, but mostly are terribly annoying; how many of you have HAD to watch with closed captioning ON?


At this point, it's not a matter of any single individual issue, it's that we are ALWAYS plagued by some issue that results in not being able to enjoy an hour of TV without any glitches. Yes, there are times when we MAY get a week of almost none, but invariably, it ALWAYS reverts to a glitch-fest.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/18691109
> 
> 
> Go for it (DOITT)! Might be easier to submit it on their website, that always has gotten me at least a response. The bottom line should be that we pay an awful lot of money to get signals from them, they have no real grounds to claim it's "up the line," and thus they are not responsible. If they claim some satellite issue, frak that, where's a ground based back-up?
> 
> 
> The reral issue is for at least the last 2-3 years, we are constantly having issues wit lack of clean signals with no glitches, no matter what their nature. They frequently devolve into unwatchable, but mostly are terribly annoying; how many of you have HAD to watch with closed captioning ON?
> 
> 
> At this point, it's not a matter of any single individual issue, it's that we are ALWAYS plagued by some issue that results in not being able to enjoy an hour of TV without any glitches. Yes, there are times when we MAY get a week of almost none, but invariably, it ALWAYS reverts to a glitch-fest.



Yep, I've seen it recently and pretty badly on HBO, and Showtime and Showtime 2. Not seeing it on broadcast channels at all, I don't think....


This is a new issue within the past 3 weeks.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/18691086
> 
> 
> Ahhha, The old *'Sun Spots'* excuse. They have no shame...
> 
> 
> A_C



What most folks refer to as "Sunspot" outages have absolutely nothing to do with Sunspots, and they are both real and unavoidable. Sun outages are caused when the sun's arc passes directly behind a satellite and the radiation from the sun temporarily blinds the receiving station on the ground (imagine watching a bird sitting in its nest with a telescope or binoculars and having the sun set directly behind the nest... you would be blinded, too). It happens every year, twice a year, and it happens to both DBS and commercial receive stations... except the span and duration of outages is worse with smaller dishes used for home reception because smaller dishes actually see a bigger chunk of the sky and the sun/satellite alignment is not as critical to cause degraded service.


All that said, this predictable phenomenon happens in March and October and lasts for only a few minutes a day over a span of a few days (different for each satellite and ground location), so whatever phenomenon the CSR was referring to was NOT a sun outage. Or they were just saying things to get the caller off the phone. (That never happens, does it?







)


Also, relative to advertising claims... any TW ads I've seen regarding DBS reliability have always referred to (or implied) service outages caused by precipitation, which is absolutely a valid differential due to the combination of smaller dishes and Ku-band downlink frequencies used by DBS.


----------



## tamanaco

An "outside" TWC technician showed up today and removed one of the two distribution taps that were daisy-chained in the roof. He then cut the thick coax cable (black with green stripe) from the distribution amplifier re-stripped both ends and connected these ends to the remaining distribution tap using new connection plugs. He then added black taped to both ends to cover the new plugs. He said that the signal was fine at the distribution amplifier and that one of the distribution taps (the one that he removed) had water damage. He then tapped on the distribution tap with the plastic handle of a screw driver while the meter was connected and said that the signal was good and no longer oscillating.


Well, we'll see what happens tomorrow when it is schedule to rain. The readings from the Diags page after I rebooted the 8300HD were RDC 33 and FDC 1 for channel 702. I then switched to channel 701 and I get the following RDC 33 and FDC ***Unable to retrieve. Everything is working fine, so far, I assume that the FDC *** Unable to retrieve message is temporary and nothing that I should be concerned about.


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/18691286
> 
> 
> What most folks refer to as "Sunspot" outages have absolutely nothing to do with Sunspots, and they are both real and unavoidable.



They might be unavoidable when trying to get a signal from a broadcaster based far away, but when you're talking about a signal that's originating within 10 miles of much of the cable company's subscriber base, the excuse that satellite problems cannot be avoided seems a bit far fetched. There are plenty of land-based techniques that can be used, which completely circumvent any issues with satellites.



> Quote:
> Also, relative to advertising claims... any TW ads I've seen regarding DBS reliability have always referred to (or implied) service outages caused by precipitation, which is absolutely a valid differential due to the combination of smaller dishes and Ku-band downlink frequencies used by DBS.



Yet there have been times when a channel or two have gone dead during heavy precipitation, and when I've called TWC they tell me that it's a weather related outage and that there's nothing they can do about it. The problem is that they've run ads specifically claiming that using their service avoids exactly these kinds of weather issues. I understand that weather issues are unavoidable, but they made the business decision to advertise that they're immune to weather issues, and I fully expect them to follow through on the advertising claims they make...

-JMP


----------



## uncle2000mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmp_nyc* /forum/post/18692129
> 
> 
> They might be unavoidable when trying to get a signal from a broadcaster based far away, but when you're talking about a signal that's originating within 10 miles of much of the cable company's subscriber base, the excuse that satellite problems cannot be avoided seems a bit far fetched. There are plenty of land-based techniques that can be used, which completely circumvent any issues with satellites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet there have been times when a channel or two have gone dead during heavy precipitation, and when I've called TWC they tell me that it's a weather related outage and that there's nothing they can do about it. The problem is that they've run ads specifically claiming that using their service avoids exactly these kinds of weather issues. I understand that weather issues are unavoidable, but they made the business decision to advertise that they're immune to weather issues, and I fully expect them to follow through on the advertising claims they make...
> 
> -JMP



If you have problems with talking to customer service go to this website:
http://www.twcableuntangled.com/2010...line-care-team .


----------



## nyctveng

FDC should be the same regardless of what channel your box is tuned to.


FDC on ch996 diagnostic mode is only looking at one frequency..not the one you tuned to last. FDC (foward data carrier) is 89. something MHZ which carries info for hitting your box, guide data, channel mapping etc.


there is another way to check the db for specific channels. i believe berk32 has posted this info in the past.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamanaco* /forum/post/18691387
> 
> 
> An "outside" TWC technician showed up today and removed one of the two distribution taps that were daisy-chained in the roof. He then cut the thick coax cable (black with green stripe) from the distribution amplifier re-stripped both ends and connected these ends to the remaining distribution tap using new connection plugs. He then added black taped to both ends to cover the new plugs. He said that the signal was fine at the distribution amplifier and that one of the distribution taps (the one that he removed) had water damage. He then tapped on the distribution tap with the plastic handle of a screw driver while the meter was connected and said that the signal was good and no longer oscillating.
> 
> 
> Well, we'll see what happens tomorrow when it is schedule to rain. The readings from the Diags page after I rebooted the 8300HD were RDC 33 and FDC 1 for channel 702. I then switched to channel 701 and I get the following RDC 33 and FDC ***Unable to retrieve. Everything is working fine, so far, I assume that the FDC *** Unable to retrieve message is temporary and nothing that I should be concerned about.


----------



## Digiti

Anyone experiencing no audio sound on G4TV 693 in Queens? Thanks.


----------



## peterlee

G4TV 692 in Manhattan South works fine for me. However, MTVHD 720 is completely frozen for me. Anyone else?


----------



## Berk32

so... i just checked out chs 92, 93, 94, and 101 on my HDTV.... and there are 8 random HD channels (2 each - some premium) coming in..... in the clear...


They're all duplicates....


hmmm......


might be some SDV testing...


----------



## Berk32

92-1 Golf HD

92-2 Versus HD

93-1 Biography HD

93-2 Showcase HD

94-1 Starz HD

94-2 Encore HD

100-1 Showtime Extreme HD

100-2 TMC Xtra HD


----------



## tamanaco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/18693266
> 
> 
> FDC should be the same regardless of what channel your box is tuned to.
> 
> 
> FDC on ch996 diagnostic mode is only looking at one frequency..not the one you tuned to last. FDC (foward data carrier) is 89. something MHZ which carries info for hitting your box, guide data, channel mapping etc.
> 
> 
> there is another way to check the db for specific channels. i believe berk32 has posted this info in the past.



Thanks... Can someone point me to the berk32 post that nyctveng is talking about or post those instructions?... I started to search for posts from berk32, but there are pages and pages of them and I don't have time to read all of them. We're expecting rain and I would like to check the db levels using this method before, during and after the storm.


----------



## coreynyc

Anyone know what's going on with WPIX HD/711? Its been strictly SD for a few days now.


----------



## JeffMoney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Gaertner* /forum/post/18686756
> 
> 
> Queens Center now has the Cisco 8640HDC and 4640HDC in stock in limited quantities, if anyone is interested. I just picked up one of each.
> 
> 
> I won't have time to really play with them until tomorrow, but if anyone has questions, I'll do my best. So far, they seem only slightly faster than the 8300HDC. The hard drive is a 320GB Western Digital.
> 
> 
> ODN version 3.1.3_3
> 
> 
> -Scott



which is better and are they both 320GB


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/18697635
> 
> 
> which is better and are they both 320GB



4640HDC isn't a DVR


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/18697635
> 
> 
> which is better and are they both 320GB



The 4640 is a non-DVR... 8640 is the DVR model.


----------



## JeffMoney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/18697683
> 
> 
> The 4640 is a non-DVR... 8640 is the DVR model.



and what about the software is it the same crap as the 8300hdc? mystro?


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/18698427
> 
> 
> and what about the software is it the same crap as the 8300hdc? mystro?



Exactly the same.


----------



## CynKennard

The change to SDV has prompted me to finally switch to FiOS. I am on Staten Island and have had FiOS internet and telephone for several years. I was satified with TWC for TV, especially when I replaced my TWC STBs with TiVo HDs. So next Wednesday I can say goodbye to TWC. It will actually save me about $30, because of having all three services under one company.


Cynthia


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CynKennard* /forum/post/18699539
> 
> 
> The change to SDV has prompted me to finally switch to FiOS. I am on Staten Island and have had FiOS internet and telephone for several years. I was satified with TWC for TV, especially when I replaced my TWC STBs with TiVo HDs. So next Wednesday I can say goodbye to TWC. It will actually save me about $30, because of having all three services under one company.
> 
> 
> Cynthia



why now?


All you need is the tuning adaptor that they will be giving out soon.


----------



## peterlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18699583
> 
> 
> why now?
> 
> 
> All you need is the tuning adaptor that they will be giving out soon.



Aside from the cheaper price, I imagine it's also because the tuning adapters have been unreliable, buggy and prone to failure in a number of TWC markets that have already been switched over to SDV. You can surf over to www.tivocommunity.com and skim through the numerous SDV-related threads over there to get a flavor of what Cablecard users in other TWC markets have been experiencing. I think it's fair to say all Cablecard users are dreading SDV. Who knows, maybe SDV and tuning adapters will miraculously turn out to be rock solid in NYC but I don't think TWC's past and present performance here and in other cities gives any comfort. As *coreynyc* pointed out a couple posts ago, for the past several days, TWC has been transmitting WPIX-11's SD feed on the HD channel 711. That doesn't exactly inspire confidence in TWC's operational proficiency. Any company that can't be bothered to fix a goof that affecting all of its hundreds of thousands of HD users isn't going to be vigilante about servicing devices that will be used by a tiny portion of its subscribers.


Cynthia, good luck with your switch to FIOS. Please keep us informed over in the Verizon thread about your experience with FIOS TV and Tivo. I'm in a position similar to yours; my building will hopefully be wired for FIOS by summer's end so while I cannot avoid SDV entirely like you, I hope to join you in FIOS land even though it means sacrificing a number of HD channels that aren't available on Verizon. But I'd rather have stable, reliable SD service than fickle and unpredictable HD service.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmp_nyc* /forum/post/18692129
> 
> 
> The problem is that they've run ads specifically claiming that using their service avoids exactly these kinds of weather issues. I understand that weather issues are unavoidable, but they made the business decision to advertise that they're immune to weather issues, and I fully expect them to follow through on the advertising claims they make...
> 
> -JMP



Not to mention they spent millions on an ad campaign that blatantly lied. Remember "Sir Charge-A-Lot" that blasted verizon for all sorts of fees, taxes etc? Touting how they NEVER do this?


Well, the truth is TWC adds up to ELEVEN of such critters outside of their stated price structure. Never saw more than 3 or 4 from Verizon. They amount to close to an extra 10% on my bill.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/18693266
> 
> 
> FDC should be the same regardless of what channel your box is tuned to.
> 
> 
> FDC on ch996 diagnostic mode is only looking at one frequency..not the one you tuned to last. FDC (foward data carrier) is 89. something MHZ which carries info for hitting your box, guide data, channel mapping etc.
> 
> 
> there is another way to check the db for specific channels. i believe berk32 has posted this info in the past.



I've always thought that "signal strength" data was their "Power Level" stat in the "advanced diagnostics." In MDN that's right next to SNR. That stat is frequently quoted. Now I'm seeing discussion of FDC and RDC... how do the two (Power level vs. RDC/FDC) relate to each other?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/18700020
> 
> 
> Cynthia, good luck with your switch to FIOS. Please keep us informed over in the Verizon thread about your experience with FIOS TV and Tivo. I'm in a position similar to yours; my building will hopefully be wired for FIOS by summer's end so while I cannot avoid SDV entirely like you, I hope to join you in FIOS land even though it means sacrificing a number of HD channels that aren't available on Verizon. But I'd rather have stable, reliable SD service than fickle and unpredictable HD service.



Indeed, as I have posted, FiOS for me just got a LOT closer!


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/18700772
> 
> 
> I've always thought that "signal strength" data was their "Power Level" stat in the "advanced diagnostics." In MDN that's right next to SNR. That stat is frequently quoted. Now I'm seeing discussion of FDC and RDC... how do the two (Power level vs. RDC/FDC) relate to each other?



FDC and RDC are forward and reverse data channel, respectively. They are the out of band (i.e., not part of a TV channel) channels with which the box communicates with the headend. For the FDC, the power level is the received signal strength (in dBmV) that the box sees for the incoming data from the headend. The RDC is transmit power level of the return modulator sending data back to the headend. LOWER is "better" for the RDC since higher levels mean that more loss needs to be overcome to reach the headend. RDC level is not critical unless it is approaching/exceeding 50dBmV... most boxes max out at +55dBmV and if they hit that level it is a pretty good indication of return problems. RDC levels in the 30s and 40s typically mean all is OK... a wide variation is to be expected because the cable plant is optimized for forward transmission - a seeming paradox is that the closer you are to a distribution amplifier, the higher your RDC levels will be and the more likely you will be to have return problems caused by additional splits in your house. (This is because of the high tap values used near amplifier outputs to keep the forward signals at the correct levels.)


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Thanks... so is it fair to say that both RDC/FDC and "Power level" kinda follow the same path? As in if one of out of spec, them other will be as well? So that "following" either is the same?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/18700020
> 
> 
> Aside from the cheaper price, I imagine it's also because the tuning adapters have been unreliable, buggy and prone to failure in a number of TWC markets that have already been switched over to SDV. You can surf over to www.tivocommunity.com and skim through the numerous SDV-related threads over there to get a flavor of what Cablecard users in other TWC markets have been experiencing. I think it's fair to say all Cablecard users are dreading SDV. Who knows, maybe SDV and tuning adapters will miraculously turn out to be rock solid in NYC but I don't think TWC's past and present performance here and in other cities gives any comfort. As *coreynyc* pointed out a couple posts ago, for the past several days, TWC has been transmitting WPIX-11's SD feed on the HD channel 711. That doesn't exactly inspire confidence in TWC's operational proficiency. Any company that can't be bothered to fix a goof that affecting all of its hundreds of thousands of HD users isn't going to be vigilante about servicing devices that will be used by a tiny portion of its subscribers.
> 
> 
> Cynthia, good luck with your switch to FIOS. Please keep us informed over in the Verizon thread about your experience with FIOS TV and Tivo. I'm in a position similar to yours; my building will hopefully be wired for FIOS by summer's end so while I cannot avoid SDV entirely like you, I hope to join you in FIOS land even though it means sacrificing a number of HD channels that aren't available on Verizon. But I'd rather have stable, reliable SD service than fickle and unpredictable HD service.



well... i don't see the reason _at this point_ to not at least see what the tuning adaptors are like - just because some other regions had problems, doesn't mean we'll see the same.


She waited this long to change - now just seems like an odd time.


----------



## pdroth

My Samsung was upgraded sometime this week to a new version of software... gone is my Sort By Favorites.


I'll tell you what took it's place though - TONS of pixelation on HBO.


I just love this company.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/18701018
> 
> 
> Thanks... so is it fair to say that both RDC/FDC and "Power level" kinda follow the same path? As in if one of out of spec, them other will be as well? So that "following" either is the same?



Well... RDC power levels are a totally different animal, but FDC and video power levels are related in that they do follow the same signal path. Also, keep in mind that the FDC and digital video carriers typically are supposed to be lower than analog carrier levels and that long standing recommendations for "proper" analog signals do not apply directly to digital carriers... in most cases digital carriers leave the head end 6-10dB lower than analog carriers, and the acceptable range at the home is lower by the same amount.


----------



## CynKennard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18699583
> 
> 
> why now?
> 
> 
> All you need is the tuning adaptor that they will be giving out soon.



I will need two tuning adapters for my two TiVos. My concern was that first I have to find room for them. Then I have to add two USB cables and two RG6 cables between the tuning adapters and the TiVos. Finally I don't like the idea of adding two more 120 volt boxes that will be on 24 hours a day. It may not seem like much of an incentive, but it is enough to cause me to decide to switch to FiOS.


Cynthia


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/18701105
> 
> 
> My Samsung was upgraded sometime this week to a new version of software... gone is my Sort By Favorites.
> 
> 
> I'll tell you what took it's place though - TONS of pixelation on HBO.
> 
> 
> I just love this company.



Interesting. Earlier this week I got out of bed to go to the bathroom, and as I passed my box (an Explorer 4250HDC), I saw the letters "APP" on the display and figured TW was upgrading. Last night, I noticed my previous resolution settings were gone, as the hiccups at changing resolutions are back.


I noticed some pixelation problems on the Weather Channel; unsure if there's a direct relationship as I saw a few recently, _before_ "APP."


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/18700020
> 
> 
> Aside from the cheaper price, I imagine it's also because the tuning adapters have been unreliable, buggy and prone to failure in a number of TWC markets that have already been switched over to SDV. You can surf over to www.tivocommunity.com and skim through the numerous SDV-related threads over there to get a flavor of what Cablecard users in other TWC markets have been experiencing. I think it's fair to say all Cablecard users are dreading SDV. Who knows, maybe SDV and tuning adapters will miraculously turn out to be rock solid in NYC but I don't think TWC's past and present performance here and in other cities gives any comfort. As *coreynyc* pointed out a couple posts ago, for the past several days, TWC has been transmitting WPIX-11's SD feed on the HD channel 711. That doesn't exactly inspire confidence in TWC's operational proficiency. Any company that can't be bothered to fix a goof that affecting all of its hundreds of thousands of HD users isn't going to be vigilante about servicing devices that will be used by a tiny portion of its subscribers.
> 
> 
> Cynthia, good luck with your switch to FIOS. Please keep us informed over in the Verizon thread about your experience with FIOS TV and Tivo. I'm in a position similar to yours; my building will hopefully be wired for FIOS by summer's end so while I cannot avoid SDV entirely like you, I hope to join you in FIOS land *even though it means sacrificing a number of HD channels that aren't available on Verizon.* But I'd rather have stable, reliable SD service than fickle and unpredictable HD service.



I know about NY1, but which others, if I may ask?


----------



## eieio

sorry to ask such a basic question, despite the fact that i've been a long time time warner user: what's SDV? it's mentioned and talked about so much here...i can't figure it out. (i have 2 scientific atlanta HD DVR boxes here in manhattan)


i'm moving to a different building in manhattan (same neighborhood) and it has both time warner as well as Fios. The specific unit itself has Fios already in the closet and seemingly active, as the previous resident was using Fios - so it seems. He had two tv's.


my gut tells me that as this situation, i.e. Fios at this specific apartment, is "ready to go", that i'd give Fios a try. their triple play price will save me (currently, i'm double play time warner, and verizon landline) around $50/month roughly.


i'm not pleased about several things:


- i'll replace my current 2 HD DVR boxes with 1 of Verizon's whole house DVR, plus an HD box (non dvr). they talk to each other, apparently, and while i cannot record on the HD box, i can view whatever i had recorded on the "whole house DVR". the PROBLEM IS: the whole house DVR only has 20 hours of HD recording time!! That's really pathetic. On well, nothing I can really do about it. Getting TWO Verizon DVRs won't really double the 20 hours of recording times though because there are shows that I want on BOTH DVRs, as i might wish to watch those specific shows either in my living room or my bedroom. For example, if i record Leno every night, i may start Leno in my living room but turn of the living room tv and then continue watching it in my bedroom - even though in BOTH the living room and the bedroom, it is the recorded Leno, if only 30 mins or an hour later than the broadcasted time.


- everything will be new to me: DVRs, HD boxes, landline will be verizon's digital voice line (so if something goes down in Fios, internet, cable tv, AND my future Verizon digital voice line will ALL be down!!


- i will have to give up my "[email protected]" email address, which i've had forever. This may be long overdue, i.e. to switch AWAY from a non-web-based email system to a purely web-based email system like gmail, but nonetheless, it is stomach acid producing/a big bother and pain to do. Oh well. Of course, the timing of doing this email changeover is bad as moving is a lot of work already, and on top of it, this email change!


- will lose: BBC-America, E!, and NY1. at least these are the ones that i care enough about to remember.


I wonder if y'all think it's wise for me to do this switchover to Verizon's Fios? Oh, btw, i will likely opt for their middle-of-the-road speed option for internet: 25mbps/25mbps. they offer a slower one like 15/15, and a faster one like 35/35, i believe, if i recall correctly.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eieio* /forum/post/18704684
> 
> 
> sorry to ask such a basic question, despite the fact that i've been a long time time warner user: what's SDV? it's mentioned and talked about so much here...i can't figure it out. (i have 2 scientific atlanta HD DVR boxes here in manhattan)



SDV is Switched Digital Video. Instead of linearly broadcasting all programming 24/7 with each program having its own dedicated physical transport channel, an SDV program is assigned to a pool of transport channels and only is sent out of the headend when somebody actually wants to watch it. When you tune to an SDV channel, the box notifies the headend, the headend switches the feed for that program to an unused pool channel (if no one else is already watching it), then notifies your box where to tune to watch it. The reason it is used is to carry x programs in fewer than x physical channels, because not all channels are watched at all times in a given neighborhood.


The system can work very well (it does here), but it has been a semi-disaster in some locations, too. It all depends on how well the provisioning is planned out... bad planning can end up with you getting a "busy signal" when you request a channel and an empty slot is not available to assign it to. Return signal path issues can play havoc with it as well, because requests for a channel cannot make their way back to the headend. If you can currently use On-Demand services or Start-Over, chances are that the two-way communications needed for SDV to work will also work just fine.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/18701105
> 
> 
> My Samsung was upgraded sometime this week to a new version of software... gone is my Sort By Favorites.
> 
> 
> I'll tell you what took it's place though - TONS of pixelation on HBO.
> 
> 
> I just love this company.



Not just them... Starz has been bad for a few weeks, watching something from TNT last night, almost unwatchable. Freezes, groups of horizontal lines pixelated, audio drop-outs, essentially a collection of very different KIND of glitch I've seen.


Clearly a city wide issue as we live far apart.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/18701152
> 
> 
> Well... RDC power levels are a totally different animal, but FDC and video power levels are related in that they do follow the same signal path. Also, keep in mind that the FDC and digital video carriers typically are supposed to be lower than analog carrier levels and that long standing recommendations for "proper" analog signals do not apply directly to digital carriers... in most cases digital carriers leave the head end 6-10dB lower than analog carriers, and the acceptable range at the home is lower by the same amount.



Indeed I came to understand that a while ago while yakking a lot about my "levels." At one point, I had been running in the -9, -10 range... took out a splitter and got into the -1 range. Now I try and see how various glitch relate to the spec... -4 and lower Do kinda seem to "encourage" glitches, but I have also seen those glitches around -1, -2. As I track those "Power level" figures, am not familiar with FDC.


After a fairly quiet month to 6 weeks of decent TWC "reception," they are back with a vengeance of various picture breakups that are now verging on seriously unwatchable. Now that fiber is running in the streets near me, I'm crossing my fingers that by fall, I'll leave them behind! can't recall ANYONE posting about anything like this on FiOS.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

My understanding is there will be a total of 241 SDV channels, 76 of them being HD channels. FAR more than is really necessary given the overall bandwidth in the NYC system. Even without SDV, we had the room for something like 10 additional HD channels, even with the pretty large number we now enjoy.


I'm still looking for some plausible reason for whjat seems to be a very large bandwidth reclaiming. The optimist in me says "FAR better quality of images, no overcrowding QAM channels, better bit rates" but the realist says "room for more commercial services leaving us 'consumers' with the same old crap."


jcalabria is on the money, but he also benefits from what seems to me to be one of the BEST RUN TWC divisions in the country. I certainly would expect our market to end up being one of those "verging on disaster" areas.


Go ahead TWC, PROVE ME WRONG!


----------



## andgarden

I can't get through an hour on any cable HD channel w/o glitches. I think whatever they're using to encode/multiplex is buggy or unsuitable. I am not optimistic about SDV.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18704574
> 
> 
> I know about NY1, but which others, if I may ask?



MSG HD and TCM HD are the only two that I can think of but I’m pretty sure FIOS has more HD overall but regardless, FIOS has a better on demand set up. I’m satisfied with the channels.


My minor gripes with FIOS are the small hard drive (the rumor is, a new box is due soon with a 320 GB HD) and I miss the good old PIP we had with Passport. No getting that back. Now I have to pause and swap which works fine with buffers.


----------



## peterlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18704574
> 
> 
> I know about NY1, but which others, if I may ask?



Verizon doesn't have HD channels of Cartoon Network, BBC America, E!, MSG, Style, Turner Movie Classics, BET, G4 and Fox Soccer. Also, Sundance and IFC are only available for an additional charge as part of a premium movie package on Verizon; they're included for all digital subscribers on TWC. On the flip side, Verizon has Nickelodeon HD and Lifetime HD, which TWC doesn't.


I watch some of these of channels so I'd definitely miss them. Still, I think I'd settle for their SD cousins in exchange for stability.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/18705183
> 
> 
> MSG HD and TCM HD are the only two that I can think of but I’m pretty sure FIOS has more HD overall but regardless, FIOS has a better on demand set up. I’m satisfied with the channels.



I'm not sure how Verizon counts their HD channels but at this point, I think TWC may actually have more unique HD channels than Verizon. Verizon has a lot of duplicates HD channels, for example, it carries both the East and West Coast feeds of the HBO HD channels, and I believe Verizon includes both sets when it counts how many HD channels it offers. It's a bit of a fudge. The received wisdom on the official Verizon FIOS forums seems to be Verizon's TV infrastructure is maxed out so it may be a while before new HD channels are added. But as you say, number of channels is only one factor in satisfaction, there are other things that are important.


Incidentally, we are five or six days and counting and TWC is still carrying the SD feed of WPIX-11 on the ostensible HD channel 711. TWC isn't the sharpest pencil but the length of time this has been going on makes me wonder if this is a retransmission dispute between TWC and Tribune and the latter has withdrawn permission to retransmit the HD signal. I've haven't heard of a dispute where only the HD feed gets blocked but this is unusual, even for TWC. It may also be that WPIX is sending the wrong feed to TWC, something I've seen that station do even with their OTA HD signal, although WPIX's OTA HD signal is fine right now.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/18705183
> 
> *MSG HD* and TCM HD are the only two that I can think of but I'm pretty sure FIOS has more HD overall but regardless, FIOS has a better on demand set up. I'm satisfied with the channels.
> 
> 
> My minor gripes with FIOS are the small hard drive (the rumor is, a new box is due soon with a 320 GB HD) and I miss the good old PIP we had with Passport. No getting that back. Now I have to pause and swap which works fine with buffers.



That one is the deal breaker for me. Can't go without my HD hockey. But they say it's coming...too bad that's not much of a timetable.


----------



## eieio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/18705327
> 
> 
> ... The received wisdom on the official Verizon FIOS forums seems to be Verizon's TV infrastructure is maxed out so it may be a while before new HD channels are added. But as you say, number of channels is only one factor in satisfaction, there are other things that are important.
> 
> 
> ...



I will almost definitely switch to Fios now that i see that the new apartment has Fios already wired IN that particular apartment unit i'll be moving into. that ought to simply things a bit.


regarding what peterlee posted above...i seriously doubt what those Fios fora wrote vis-a-vis Verizon's TV infrastruction being "maxed out" at this point. my reason?


if you were running Verizon, and you're spending hundreds of million if not a few billion dollars in putting in Fios/fiber lines all over the country, would you in the first couple years of service have already maxed out on your Verizon TV "bandwidth"? You wouldn't have invested billions in putting in fiber optic lines all over the country and built in such minuscule Verizon TV bandwidth! that's like saying putting in fiber optic lines all over the country and, within a couple of years of starting service, your customers' internet bandwidth is already maxed out and now limited!


am i making sense? is my train of though valid? if not, kindly guide/correct me.


PS: why would Verizon TV not include: BBC-America, E!, and Style? Those aren't particularly costly channels to negotiate and they are popular with a broadbased group of viewers, men/ladies/teenagers interested in popular culture. It would make sense for them to have negotiated these not-too-costly channels just to have them in the mix and just so new customers thinking about signing up with them would just have mental "checkmarks" go check, check, check...and sign up, right? Rather than: ok, ok, oh no, they don't have this, they don't have that...mmm...let me reconsider...


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eieio* /forum/post/18707509
> 
> 
> PS: why would Verizon TV not include: BBC-America, E!, and Style? Those aren't particularly costly channels to negotiate and they are popular with a broadbased group of viewers, men/ladies/teenagers interested in popular culture. It would make sense for them to have negotiated these not-too-costly channels just to have them in the mix and just so new customers thinking about signing up with them would just have mental "checkmarks" go check, check, check...and sign up, right? Rather than: ok, ok, oh no, they don't have this, they don't have that...mmm...let me reconsider...



FiOS has those channels, just not in HD. E! and Style are owned by Comcast and, much like Cablevision with MSG, Comcast is doing everything it can to deny Verizon access to those channels.


----------



## eieio

Ah, i understand now. if you're stealing customers from me, i won't let you have my family jewels-type of thing.


well, that didn't work very well for too long...all the other disputed channels seem to have worked out eventually and everything is available essentially on Time Warner. Why wouldn't Verizon be able to appeal and at some point, get around all of this?


i do want BBC-America, but i don't often watch E! or Style, though annually, i think for the Academy Awards, something or another seem to be on those channels, so i recall. i don't remember anymore because while everything used to be centered around ABC, if i recall correctly, they are now all dispersed in a variety of channels and i seem to have to look things up each year for each new Academy Awards evening.


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eieio* /forum/post/18707550
> 
> 
> Ah, i understand now. if you're stealing customers from me, i won't let you have my family jewels-type of thing.
> 
> 
> well, that didn't work very well for too long...all the other disputed channels seem to have worked out eventually and everything is available essentially on Time Warner. Why wouldn't Verizon be able to appeal and at some point, get around all of this?



Other cable companies typically don't compete directly with Comcast, so Comcast has no problem giving them access to those channels.


----------



## eieio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/18707679
> 
> 
> I think Verizon has run out of space for HD. It's easy to confuse the capacity of Verizon's fiber infrastructure with the capacity of its TV system that runs over that infrastructure. The former is near-limitless, the latter is not. Verizon uses the same QAM-based TV system that cable companies use, meaning Verizon has the same finite number of QAM channels available that it can compress its channels into. Verizon only puts 2 HD channels per QAM frequency which is great for quality but bad for capacity. Most cable companies stuff 3 HD channels into each QAM and there are tests underway to compress 4. Even with the additional compression, cable companies were nearing the limits of their QAM capacity, which is why so many are moving to SDV. *Now take away a third of that capacity* and imagine how tight space is for Verizon. Divide the number of HD channels are on Verizon into how many QAM channels they have and you see they're out of space. It's just math.
> 
> 
> I think it's unlikely that Comcast is withholding its HD channels from Verizon. At a time when Comcast is under anti-competitive review for its merger with NBC Universal, the WORST thing they could possibly do would be to withhold channels because that's precisely the behavior the government is focused on. Besides, it doesn't explain why Verizon doesn't carry HD channels like BBC America, which is owned by a foreign entity that's eager to expand its footprint in the US.



thx for your reply.


a couple of follow up questions, if you don't mind.


why would one "take away 1/3rd of that capacity"? (sorry for my questions if they seem basic - verizon fios newbie here)


also: since so many are saying that Verizon TV has repeats of east coast/west coast versions of the same channels, i.e. HBOhd east coast and HBOhd west coast, if they really want to add BBC-America, can't they eliminate one of those east coast/west coast duplicates and add BBC-A? that would be so logical.


as for peterlee's last paragraph in the previous reply, i agree!


----------



## peterlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eieio* /forum/post/18707692
> 
> 
> thx for your reply.
> 
> 
> a couple of follow up questions, if you don't mind.
> 
> 
> why would one "take away 1/3rd of that capacity"? (sorry for my questions if they seem basic - verizon fios newbie here)
> 
> 
> also: since so many are saying that Verizon TV has repeats of east coast/west coast versions of the same channels, i.e. HBOhd east coast and HBOhd west coast, if they really want to add BBC-America, can't they eliminate one of those east coast/west coast duplicates and add BBC-A? that would be so logical.



I accidentally deleted my post while editing it but I see you preserved it!










The 1/3 figure is because cable companies typically compress 3 HD channels into a QAM frequency while Verizon puts 2. So Verizon, by choosing to use less compression, has a third less capacity for HD channels than the cablecos. It's rough math but I think it gets the point across.


And yes, there's a number of relatively easy steps Verizon could take to increase its capacity, one of them being what you suggest, but they haven't. I assume there's some technical or contractual reason why not.


----------



## raj2001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/18707701
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, there's a number of relatively easy steps Verizon could take to increase its capacity, one of them being what you suggest, but they haven't. I assume there's some technical or contractual reason why not.



They are actually moving towards IPTV from what I hear. They've been talking about it for a long time but running out of capacity may give them the push over the edge.


This would give them the ability to offer an infinite number of HD channels. The only catches are that like UVerse there will be a limit on the number of TVs that can watch those channels at the same time and TiVo/CableCARD devices won't work with the IPTV service unless Verizon and TiVo/Microsoft/Moxi work together to make it work (via TiVo's ethernet port?)


----------



## raj2001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/18707524
> 
> 
> FiOS has those channels, just not in HD. E! and Style are owned by Comcast and, much like Cablevision with MSG, Comcast is doing everything it can to deny Verizon access to those channels.



If E! is delivered via satellite there's no way Comcast can legally deny them.


----------



## peterlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raj2001* /forum/post/18707724
> 
> 
> They are actually moving towards IPTV from what I hear. They've been talking about it for a long time but running out of capacity may give them the push over the edge.
> 
> 
> This would give them the ability to offer an infinite number of HD channels. The only catches are that like UVerse there will be a limit on the number of TVs that can watch those channels at the same time and TiVo/CableCARD devices won't work with the IPTV service unless Verizon and TiVo/Microsoft/Moxi work together to make it work (via TiVo's ethernet port?)



The article could be clearer but I think you're going beyond what it's trying to state. The article is about Verizon deploying IPTV "in a move to bring its FiOS brand to the Web." In other words, if you're a Verizon customers, you can watch programming streamed to your computers, Xbox, Playstation, mobile devices etc (from the article: "Internal testers at Verizon are already using the service, including software for Sony’s PlayStation 3."). There's no suggestion that Verizon is seeking to replace its QAM-based cable service with IPTV. That may ultimately be where Verizon goes but that's a much bigger - and expensive - project than what's discussed in the narrow confines of the article.


----------



## eieio

which article are you guys referring to please vis-a-vis IPTV?


also, IPTV is internet tv, that's all i know. what are the implications of that versus what we're talking about?


i'm far less interested in pie-in-the-sky types of changes that might come down the pipe (or fiber, in this case), in 3 or 5 years' time. Rather, i'm interested in changes that may come within a matter of months or maximum 1 year.


i tend to not think about several years' of horizon for these types of things as technology changes quickly, and for all we know, tv as we know it today may be further altered in 3 or 5 years' time! Witness Microsoft: who around 10 or 15 years ago would have predicted that it would be sort of the "old guard" or "old technology" today in 2010, when everything is going cloud? It would seem preposterous back 10 or 15 years to think that Microsoft, the behemoth, would literally be "old fashioned" today when compared with the much more agile Google and other cloud-based technologies/companies.


So, while i'm excited to learn tonight that my future Verizon Fios TV will be less compressed, better quality than my current Time Warner, i'm still a bit cautious to manage my expectations so i won't be disappointed. I know that the mere 20 hours of HD recording would be an immediate disappointment. What was Verizon thinking??? Who in 2010 in nyc would be pleased by that puny 20-hour capacity? it's ridiculous to say you're offering higher tech Fios TV and this and that, and toot your own horn about how much greater you are when compared with Time Warner cable, and then offer a ridiculous 20-hour DVR! Sheesh.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/18705327
> 
> 
> Verizon doesn't have HD channels of Cartoon Network, BBC America, E!, MSG, Style, Turner Movie Classics, BET, G4 and Fox Soccer. Also, Sundance and IFC are only available for an additional charge as part of a premium movie package on Verizon; they're included for all digital subscribers on TWC. On the flip side, Verizon has Nickelodeon HD and Lifetime HD, which TWC doesn't.
> 
> 
> I watch some of these of channels so I'd definitely miss them. Still, I think I'd settle for their SD cousins in exchange for stability.
> 
> 
> Incidentally, we are five or six days and counting and TWC is still carrying the SD feed of WPIX-11 on the ostensible HD channel 711. TWC isn't the sharpest pencil but the length of time this has been going on makes me wonder if this is a retransmission dispute between TWC and Tribune and the latter has withdrawn permission to retransmit the HD signal. I've haven't heard of a dispute where only the HD feed gets blocked but this is unusual, even for TWC. It may also be that WPIX is sending the wrong feed to TWC, something I've seen that station do even with their OTA HD signal, although WPIX's OTA HD signal is fine right now.



While I don't watch some of those channels you mention regularly, I'd like them to be available (Cartoon Network and BBC-A specifically). And I've noticed that some recent Mets games on 711 were in SD.


I remember during football season Big East games were on SNY HD with an SD feed, and more recently I think some basketball games. I wondered what that was about, and speculated it must be some contractual thing, or else those games weren't in HD to start with.


----------



## raj2001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/18707743
> 
> 
> The article could be clearer but I think you're going beyond what it's trying to state. The article is about Verizon deploying IPTV "in a move to bring its FiOS brand to the Web." In other words, if you're a Verizon customers, you can watch programming streamed to your computers, Xbox, Playstation, mobile devices etc (from the article: "Internal testers at Verizon are already using the service, including software for Sony's PlayStation 3."). There's no suggestion that Verizon is seeking to replace its QAM-based cable service with IPTV. That may ultimately be where Verizon goes but that's a much bigger - and expensive - project than what's discussed in the narrow confines of the article.



Yeah sorry the article I linked originally wasn't the one I wanted. There is definitely talk about Verizon moving to IPTV for viewing on TVs using the motorola STBs and not on the web.


Verizon has been talking about IPTV for a while:

http://hd.engadget.com/2007/09/25/ve...-towards-iptv/


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/18705327
> 
> 
> Verizon doesn't have HD channels of Cartoon Network, BBC America, E!, MSG, Style, Turner Movie Classics, BET, G4 and Fox Soccer. Also, Sundance and IFC are only available for an additional charge as part of a premium movie package on Verizon; they're included for all digital subscribers on TWC. On the flip side, Verizon has Nickelodeon HD and Lifetime HD, which TWC doesn't.



BBC-A HD and TCM I'd SERIOUSLY miss. IFC HD is a complete waste as they use a non-linear stretch on almost everything they broadcast (if they used linear, I could squeeze for a proper AR, not counting many of what they show DO have 16:9 versions, yet they show 4:3 versions IN non-linear stretch).


But I think you missed the biggest flip side... HDNet(s)!


I AM curious about the "maxed out" comment... how can their infrastructure be maxed out? That totally belies their whole "best bandwidth with fiber" selling point.


Ahhhhhh, after I wrote the above I see a quoted message from you, the original of which got deleted... when I saw the quote I started searching because I had NOT see it.


Your point about QAM and it's limitations seems to me to be of such major significance, I wonder why this is the first time I've read about it? Is QAM tightly restricted to a very specific frequency band? If it is and if 2 per does drop the number of channels possible, a lot of Verizon's marketing goes out the window. PLUS, I'm curious... somehow I can speculate that SDV MAY over come this? i.e. at 2 per QAM, can't SDV actually increase the number of HD channels delivered?


Good thing that I can see a meeting with Verizon's engineering in the next few months, believe me I'm going to raise this issue before we get into any building specific issues the site survey is meant to cover!


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/18708459
> 
> 
> BBC-A HD and TCM I'd SERIOUSLY miss. IFC HD is a complete waste as they use a non-linear stretch on almost everything they broadcast (if they used linear, I could squeeze for a proper AR, not counting many of what they show DO have 16:9 versions, yet they show 4:3 versions IN non-linear stretch).
> 
> 
> But I think you missed the biggest flip side... HDNet(s)!
> 
> 
> I AM curious about the "maxed out" comment... how can their infrastructure be maxed out? That totally belies their whole "best bandwidth with fiber" selling point.



while basically they have the full 870MHz for just digital tv, they did go the route of good quality (which probably means less than 10 Sd channels per QAM, and of course just 2 HD channels in 1), so that will leave you with less available channel slots. (and all those west feeds for movie channels are just there for HD total count.... they'll probably start losing those to add others)


EDIT - ok i think they did up to 10 SD channels per QAM, but I think its usually ~8


----------



## andgarden

FiOS could go all IPTV and not face any of the same problems as U-VERSE. There's no twisted pair/DSL limitation.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18695239
> 
> 
> 92-1 Golf HD
> 
> 92-2 Versus HD
> 
> 93-1 Biography HD
> 
> 93-2 Showcase HD
> 
> 94-1 Starz HD
> 
> 94-2 Encore HD
> 
> 100-1 Showtime Extreme HD
> 
> 100-2 TMC Xtra HD



These channels are still there.....


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18708507
> 
> 
> while basically they have the full 870MHz for just digital tv, they did go the route of good quality (which probably means less than 10 Sd channels per QAM, and of course just 2 HD channels in 1), so that will leave you with less available channel slots. (and all those west feeds for movie channels are just there for HD total count.... they'll probably start losing those to add others)
> 
> 
> EDIT - ok i think they did up to 10 SD channels per QAM, but I think its usually ~8



Was pestering (as in asking many questions!) someone who knows more than I in another thread... FiOS still has more QAM slots available because they ONLY put TV signals on them, while TWC apparently uses some slots for other purposes. Not to mention that I think with the overall numbers being north of 100, what each system may NIOT carry is a pretty small number... contrasted with a year or so ago when we have in the 30s/40s in Manhattan. So what each system does not have seems limited to carriage deals...


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/18711470
> 
> 
> Was pestering (as in asking many questions!) someone who knows more than I in another thread... FiOS still has more QAM slots available because they ONLY put TV signals on them, *while TWC apparently uses some slots for other purposes*. Not to mention that I think with the overall numbers being north of 100, what each system may NIOT carry is a pretty small number... contrasted with a year or so ago when we have in the 30s/40s in Manhattan. So what each system does not have seems limited to carriage deals...



TWC HAS to use the slots for other things... like internet... ondemand content... that's the advantage fios has by having 3 separate signals (for tv, phone, and internet/ondemand/etc)


----------



## JeffMoney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18708034
> 
> 
> While I don't watch some of those channels you mention regularly, I'd like them to be available (Cartoon Network and BBC-A specifically). And I've noticed that some recent Mets games on 711 were in SD.
> 
> 
> I remember during football season Big East games were on SNY HD with an SD feed, and more recently I think some basketball games. I wondered what that was about, and speculated it must be some contractual thing, or else those games weren't in HD to start with.



yea why do TWC clain to have WPIXHD(711) in HD when its in 480i what bs is that..


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/18707524
> 
> 
> FiOS has those channels, just not in HD. E! and Style are owned by Comcast and, much like Cablevision with MSG, Comcast is doing everything it can to deny Verizon access to those channels.



comcast has been good in giving verizon access to its owned channels. in face in the philly area verizon carries comcast sportsnet, CN8...channels which they deny to directv. in new york they get access to SNY which is owned by TW and comcast.


at this point verizon has no capacity to add more standard level HD like E! but that is changing soon as they are in process of dropping west coast hd premiums.


----------



## nyctveng

im hearing wpix wants TWC to carry its subchannels estrella another soon to come subchannel.


twc previously carried LATV thru wpix but now LATV pays TWC directly for carriage as wpix dropped LATV a couple of months ago.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/18705327
> 
> 
> 
> Incidentally, we are five or six days and counting and TWC is still carrying the SD feed of WPIX-11 on the ostensible HD channel 711. TWC isn't the sharpest pencil but the length of time this has been going on makes me wonder if this is a retransmission dispute between TWC and Tribune and the latter has withdrawn permission to retransmit the HD signal. I've haven't heard of a dispute where only the HD feed gets blocked but this is unusual, even for TWC. It may also be that WPIX is sending the wrong feed to TWC, something I've seen that station do even with their OTA HD signal, although WPIX's OTA HD signal is fine right now.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/18711820
> 
> 
> yea why do TWC clain to have WPIXHD(711) in HD when its in 480i what bs is that..



well we've had it in HD for a few years... something recently happened


----------



## ANGEL 35

Does any one know if they are giving out the Cisco 8640 HDC at 96st.Broadway???Please let me know.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18695239
> 
> 
> 92-1 Golf HD
> 
> 92-2 Versus HD
> 
> 93-1 Biography HD
> 
> 93-2 Showcase HD
> 
> 94-1 Starz HD
> 
> 94-2 Encore HD
> 
> 100-1 Showtime Extreme HD
> 
> 100-2 TMC Xtra HD



Anyone else check these - seems they might not be there for most people.


----------



## uesjd

For months I've had problems with pixellation/tiling and audio dropouts on my HD TV (SA 8300HD DVR) -- it started on channel 750, and now affects channels 724, 750, and 752 (it may affect others in that range but those are the ones I watch). Recently, it's started happening on my SD TV also (no DVR, just an old SA Explorer 2100). It makes some programs almost unwatchable.


I've set up an appointment for a service technician to visit on Sunday, but based on past experiences with TWC technicians, I don't have much hope that he'll be able to fix it.


The FDC is 0 and the RDC is 38 on the DVR. Are there any diagnostics on the Explorer 2100 that would shed some light on the problem?


----------



## uesjd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *uesjd* /forum/post/18713797
> 
> 
> For months I've had problems with pixellation/tiling and audio dropouts on my HD TV (SA 8300HD DVR) -- it started on channel 750, and now affects channels 724, 750, and 752 (it may affect others in that range but those are the ones I watch). Recently, it's started happening on my SD TV also (no DVR, just an old SA Explorer 2100). It makes some programs almost unwatchable.
> 
> 
> I've set up an appointment for a service technician to visit on Sunday, but based on past experiences with TWC technicians, I don't have much hope that he'll be able to fix it.
> 
> 
> The FDC is 0 and the RDC is 38 on the DVR. Are there any diagnostics on the Explorer 2100 that would shed some light on the problem?



I should clarify: the problems on the SD TV occur on the corresponding SD channels: 24, 50 and 52.


----------



## Berk32

711 in HD again....


----------



## prepress

Late last week I noted that my SA Explorer 4250HDC box had the letters "APP" on the display. I assume this was a software update of some kind from the office.


Since then, I find that the box will not retain my output resolution settings. Previously, I set the resolution to 1080i, and it stayed that way. Now, after this upgrade, whenever the box is turned off that setting is lost and I have to continually reset the resolution to 1080i the next time it's turned on. Is there something wrong with the update, perhaps, or something else reset I don't know about? I'm going to check the AR setting (per TW), though nothing seems changed there.


----------



## corysmith01

Hey all, have a problem here with my Samsung SMT-H3090. Did a search, but can find nothing. Here goes:


I was away on vacation for about a week. During that time, I had everything in the house unplugged. Everything was fine when I left. When I came home, I plugged everything up and all seemed normal. But then I could hear the cable box clicking, making that "click" sound you normally here when you turn it on or off. It wasn't on. So, I thought it may have something to do with it rebooting. Then, it started doing it over and over again. The tv was on and no signal was lost. The screen remains on, no signal breakage. However, the clicking continues. So, I went to reach behind to check cables and in doing so, moved the box itself. This made the clicking happen more and more. I grabbed the box and lifted it a little and the clicking started happening over and over again, very rapidly. But again, no signal loss, picture was still on screen. So, as I type this, it's sitting under my tv, just intermittently clicking. It's highly annoying. In conjunction with this new clicking, the cable volume no longer works. I used the remote and every function except volume works. This is also sudden, just since we got back. So, I have a constantly clicking box and no volume control. What's going on here? Is this a short? It sure sounds like it. It's highly annoying b/c I can't make it stop, so as we're watching tv, we have to endure this random/often clicking sound emitted from the cable box. Anyone come across this? Anyone got a remedy? Or is this a "miss yet another day of work so TWC can repair my cable" situation?







Thanks.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *corysmith01* /forum/post/18722572
> 
> 
> Hey all, have a problem here with my Samsung SMT-H3090. Did a search, but can find nothing. Here goes:
> 
> 
> I was away on vacation for about a week. During that time, I had everything in the house unplugged. Everything was fine when I left. When I came home, I plugged everything up and all seemed normal. But then I could hear the cable box clicking, making that "click" sound you normally here when you turn it on or off. It wasn't on. So, I thought it may have something to do with it rebooting. Then, it started doing it over and over again. The tv was on and no signal was lost. The screen remains on, no signal breakage. However, the clicking continues. So, I went to reach behind to check cables and in doing so, moved the box itself. This made the clicking happen more and more. I grabbed the box and lifted it a little and the clicking started happening over and over again, very rapidly. But again, no signal loss, picture was still on screen. So, as I type this, it's sitting under my tv, just intermittently clicking. It's highly annoying. In conjunction with this new clicking, the cable volume no longer works. I used the remote and every function except volume works. This is also sudden, just since we got back. So, I have a constantly clicking box and no volume control. What's going on here? Is this a short? It sure sounds like it. It's highly annoying b/c I can't make it stop, so as we're watching tv, we have to endure this random/often clicking sound emitted from the cable box. Anyone come across this? Anyone got a remedy? Or is this a "miss yet another day of work so TWC can repair my cable" situation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.



anytime i hear 'clicking' its usually the hard drive failing.... that has happened to me before with my previous 8300 that i had for 4+ years after like 3, yet it somehow survived after a little while.


If you dont have anything on the DVR saved - you might as well trade it in...


----------



## corysmith01

Hmmm, I thought that might be the problem...at least, I thought it might have to do with the hard drive. Thanks for the response.


----------



## Berk32

so SDV did not begin today as originally announced.


Guess we're waiting for the June 15 date as stated in the letter.


----------



## coreynyc

I think its because I complained via Twitter to the national customer service.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18718861
> 
> 
> 711 in HD again....


----------



## jcalabria

For those interested in the technical aspects of SDV:

Scientific-Atlanta SDV White Paper


----------



## pdroth

I think I found a new bug for the Sammy 3090 with the new software...


If you use Guide then click on the channel you wish to view, seems to take about 10 seconds to tune in. Typing # in manually or using Ch+ or Ch- buttons seems to tune normally.


Can anyone verify this new "feature" ?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/18724601
> 
> 
> I think I found a new bug for the Sammy 3090 with the new software...
> 
> 
> If you use Guide then click on the channel you wish to view, seems to take about 10 seconds to tune in. Typing # in manually or using Ch+ or Ch- buttons seems to tune normally.
> 
> 
> Can anyone verify this new "feature" ?



"new software"? we haven't gotten any new software recently (unless something happened this morning...)


I haven't had this issue.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18724936
> 
> 
> "new software"? we haven't gotten any new software recently (unless something happened this morning...)
> 
> 
> I haven't had this issue.



He's using ODN 3.2.0_15, and my impression is that rev hasn't hit NY yet... maybe it's on a slow roll out across the city and his area just got it first?


----------



## pdroth

Yes I got this software pushed to my box last week.


Good: the bug where the DVR would not record the last hour if connected over HDMI and TV was off seems to be fixed.


Bad: Took away Sort by Favorites, and the aforementioned bug.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/18724601
> 
> 
> I think I found a new bug for the Sammy 3090 with the new software...
> 
> 
> If you use Guide then click on the channel you wish to view, seems to take about 10 seconds to tune in. Typing # in manually or using Ch+ or Ch- buttons seems to tune normally.
> 
> 
> Can anyone verify this new "feature" ?



We've had 3.2.0_15/4.3.5.3 since March... I have not noticed that specific issue at all.


That said, I did experience a massive amount of slow quirky guide behavior for a few days after a remote DVR Manager session that apparently left the box in a bad state. Re-accessing the box from the browser and closing the session returned the box to normal speedy operation (reboots did not). Even though NYC hasn't implemented DVR Manager in NYC, your new ODN & firmware versions do support it.


On the good side...
NYC also experienced some of the recording issues that plagued Charlotte (box refused to record channels, "Channel not Available" appeared in recording log)... 3.2.0_15 and 4.3.5.3 completely cured it.
It also cured the 3090 bug in which the output would revert to 720p output over HDMI irrespective of source resolution and menu settings (most people were unaware of this bug unless they noticed their TV info display indicating a constant 720p source resolution when it should have been other).
There is now an option to display "All showings" after you select a program in the guide.
When you start a program search, it starts at your currently watched program (instead of the $100,000 Pyramid).
The background tuner is now buffered.

I share your displeasure with the loss of Sort by Favorites.


----------



## Berk32

o sorry- didn't notice your sig.....


guess its on a roll out.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/18725105
> 
> 
> We've had 3.2.0_15/4.3.5.3 since March... I have not noticed that specific issue at all.
> 
> 
> That said, I did experience a massive amount of slow quirky guide behavior for a few days after a remote DVR Manager session that apparently left the box in a bad state. Re-accessing the box from the browser and closing the session returned the box to normal speedy operation (reboots did not). Even though NYC hasn't implemented DVR Manager in NYC, your new ODN & firmware versions do support it.
> 
> 
> On the good side...
> NYC also experienced some of the recording issues that plagued Charlotte (box refused to record channels, "Channel not Available" appeared in recording log)... 3.2.0_15 and 4.3.5.3 completely cured it.
> It also cured the 3090 bug in which the output would revert to 720p output over HDMI irrespective of source resolution and menu settings (most people were unaware of this bug unless they noticed their TV info display indicating a constant 720p source resolution when it should have been other).
> There is now an option to display "All showings" after you select a program in the guide.
> When you start a program search, it starts at your currently watched program (instead of the $100,000 Pyramid).
> The background tuner is now buffered.
> 
> I share your displeasure with the loss of Sort by Favorites.



wow - those last 3 will be huge additions for me. As is the recording fix

(i didn't make use of favorites - and didn't have any output resolution bugs)


Still waiting on proper manual record by time........


----------



## pdroth

I don't know how - but a "supervisor" from TWC just called me about all the problems I've been having.


Told him the pixelation is back in full force and that the new software has a few new quirks that are a little unpleasant to deal with. Also begged him to try to get someone to fix the mapping issue so I can get FOX-HD and WPIX-HD to display on 5-1 and 11-1 on the direct connect TV like the other broadcast stations.


The guy was in the Queens office so seemed to care a little more than the general hotline reps.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18725375
> 
> 
> Still waiting on proper manual record by time........



This is still a huge loss for me too. I'm on MDN of course....


----------



## coreynyc

RCN now offers TIVO Premiere and I'm stuck with TWC and their crappy Navigator. (Yes I know I can get my own Tivo)

http://www.rcn.com/j/tivo-in-ny?bid=...05-24--TiVoNYC 


I wish the idiots on my Co-op board (I'm a renter) would add RCN to the building. The buildings right across the street from me have it, I see their trucks parked there.


Can't get FIOS here either.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/18728922
> 
> 
> RCN now offers TIVO Premiere and I'm stuck with TWC and their crappy Navigator. (Yes I know I can get my own Tivo)
> 
> http://www.rcn.com/j/tivo-in-ny?bid=...05-24--TiVoNYC
> 
> 
> I wish the idiots on my Co-op board (I'm a renter) would add RCN to the building. The buildings right across the street from me have it, I see their trucks parked there.
> 
> 
> Can't get FIOS here either.



pretty sure RCN isn't expanding anymore.


----------



## pgershon

Monday June 7 is the date that tuning adaptors become available (or so the TWC announcement claims). Does anybody know where they may be picked up? Are there other options than 212 & Bway and 23rd St store in Manhattan?


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/18725105
> 
> 
> We've had 3.2.0_15/4.3.5.3 since March... I have not noticed that specific issue at all.
> 
> 
> That said, I did experience a massive amount of slow quirky guide behavior for a few days after a remote DVR Manager session that apparently left the box in a bad state. Re-accessing the box from the browser and closing the session returned the box to normal speedy operation (reboots did not). Even though NYC hasn't implemented DVR Manager in NYC, your new ODN & firmware versions do support it.
> 
> 
> On the good side...
> 
> 
> NYC also experienced some of the recording issues that plagued Charlotte (box refused to record channels, "Channel not Available" appeared in recording log)... 3.2.0_15 and 4.3.5.3 completely cured it....






Noticed yesterday that ESPN2-HD couldn't freeze-frame (or RW, FF) during the Paris Open tennis matches--not recording with my vintage 8300HD/Navigator, although there were no messages. Yet ESPN2 and other channels recorded normally. A cold boot here might have cured it, but a call to TWC provided what CS called a strong-signal reboot that cured the problem. CS rep mentioned they're undergoing extensive technical alterations, implying that might have caused the problem. Maybe referring to pending SDV changes. -- John


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/18729034
> 
> 
> Noticed yesterday that ESPN2-HD couldn't freeze-frame (or RW, FF) during the Paris Open tennis matches--not recording with my vintage 8300HD/Navigator, although there were no messages. Yet ESPN2 and other channels recorded normally. A cold boot here might have cured it, but a call to TWC provided what CS called a strong-signal reboot that cured the problem. CS rep mentioned they're undergoing extensive technical alterations, implying that might have caused the problem. Maybe referring to pending SDV changes. -- John



The non-recording issue I was referring to was specific to the Samsung 3090... any more than 2 days post-reboot and it would refuse to record FOXHD and CBSHD (scheduled or manual) with a "Channel not Available" message in the recording log even though you could be watching that channel at the time. It always worked fine for ~2 days after a reboot, then began acting up. Never affected any other channels. Persisted for for first 11 months of 3090 usage here, through several software and firmware updates, until 3.2.0_15/4.3.4.3 instantly cured it.


Your issue sounds like something completely different, even though it involved a refusal to record a specific channel... different software, different hardware.


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/18729193
> 
> 
> The non-recording issue I was referring to was specific to the Samsung 3090... any more than 2 days post-reboot and it would refuse to record FOXHD and CBSHD (scheduled or manual) with a "Channel not Available" message in the recording log even though you could be watching that channel at the time. It always worked fine for ~2 days after a reboot, then began acting up. Never affected any other channels. Persisted for for first 11 months of 3090 usage here, through several software and firmware updates, until 3.2.0_15/4.3.4.3 instantly cured it.
> 
> 
> Your issue sounds like something completely different, even though it involved a refusal to record a specific channel... different software, different hardware.



Sure, clearly different cases. Was just using 'not recording' as a springboard to a different type of not recording. Here, it was the first I'd seen of one DVR channel not recording in the background while live viewing was normal. Thought ESPN could have been superimposing some type of record-blocking code and queried in the Paris Open programming thread about it. Yup, that last sentence should now make good fodder for essays, etc.. ;-) -- John


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/18729294
> 
> 
> Sure, clearly different cases. Was just using 'not recording' as a springboard to a different type of not recording. Here, it was the first I'd seen of one DVR channel not recording in the background while live viewing was normal. Thought ESPN could have been superimposing some type of record-blocking code and queried in the Paris Open programming thread about it. Yup, that last sentence should now make good fodder for essays, etc.. ;-) -- John



One of the nice features of the Samsungs is their extensive hardware diagnostic pages (apart from the Navigator diagnostic pages). On one of the pages, it shows what the copy flags are set to:











The majority are set for "Copy Once" with a few "Copy Freely" entries here and there. If it was set for "Do Not Copy", it would be there in black and white... no guessing/surmising.


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/18729369
> 
> 
> One of the nice features of the Samsungs is their extensive hardware diagnostic pages (apart from the Navigator diagnostic pages). On one of the pages, it shows what the copy flags are set to:
> 
> .
> 
> The majority are set for "Copy Once" with a few "Copy Freely" entries here and there. If it was set for "Do Not Copy", it would be there in black and white... no guessing/surmising.



Far out. Thanks for the screen shot. Reads like that signal coding isn't available from NYC TWC's 8300HD unit.


Wonder if the Samsungs deliver higher 1080i effective resolution? Years back, when we had HDNet, discovered with their Saturday am resolution-wedge test patterns (still on my vintage 8300HD DVR) that the 8300HD provided noticeably more resolution than the 8000HD it replaced; ( 1290 lines vs 890 lines ) to a 9"-gun CRT RPTV, now replaced with a full-1080p-capable plasma. -- John


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/18729710
> 
> 
> Far out, Thanks for the screen shot. Reads like that signal coding isn't available from NYC TWC's 8300HD unit.
> 
> 
> Wonder if the Samsungs deliver higher 1080i effective resolution? Years back, when we had HDNet, discovered with their Saturday am resolution-wedge test patterns (still on my vintage 8300HD DVR) that the 8300HD provided noticeably more resolution than the 8000HD it replaced; ( 1290 lines vs 890 lines ) to a 9"-gun CRT RPTV, now replaced with a full-1080p-capable plasma. -- John



I posted the full hardware diagnostics pages (for FW 2.4.9.0 - we are now up to 4.3.5.3) HERE a while ago. Lot's of interesting stuff. You can even read your display's or AVRs EDID.


No measurements, but impressions were that the 3090 was slightly better PQ (in resolution, particularly) than the 8300HDC it replaced back in April '09. Whether that was real, wishful thinking or due to some form of edge enhancement in the 3090 I cannot answer because test patterns beyond the HBO & SHO monthly color bars have not been available.


----------



## TravKoolBreeze

If you have today's Daily News, on page 71 it shows the new channel changes for TWC.


New HD channels will be coming on 7/29/10. There is a lot of channels and too much to type on my blackberry. I count 19 channels. I'll scan the notice after work.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TravKoolBreeze* /forum/post/18730586
> 
> 
> If you have today's Daily News, on page 71 it shows the new channel changes for TWC.
> 
> 
> New HD channels will be coming on 7/29/10. There is a lot of channels and too much to type on my blackberry. I count 19 channels. I'll scan the notice after work.



If you mean the Legal Notice on pg. 72 (Brooklyn edition), I'll take a look. Most of them won't be of interest to me, but there may be some nuggets in there. At a glance, I wouldn't be happy if TWC stops carrying the Weather Channel or PIX.


----------



## coreynyc

Looks like all the remaining Viacom HD's, Sundance HD, Fox Soccer, GOL HD, Nat Geo Wild HD, more Showtime HD, Cooking Channel are the big highlights here...


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/18730912
> 
> 
> Looks like all the remaining Viacom HD's, Sundance HD, Fox Soccer, GOL HD, Nat Geo Wild HD, more Showtime HD, Cooking Channel are the big highlights here...



nice....I particularly like Ovation, so their HD will be nice, Sundance HD will be nice if they treat their movies better than IFC does (i.e. -- no they don't stretch poor SD quality movies), and even though there doesn't seem to be anything worth watching on that channel anymore, it's about time they got us VH1-HD. And fleshing out the rest of the Showtime multiplexes with their HD version is welcome. That is actually a pretty hefty announcement. All they need to do is announce that HDNet is coming back and I'd be relatively satisfied in terms of TWC's NYC HD offerings.


----------



## Berk32

awwww...


nobody wants to type out the full list or scan the portion of the page? A scan would be really nice.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> LEGAL NOTICE
> 
> TIME WARNER CABLE
> 
> 
> Time Warner Cable’s agreements with programmers and broadcasters to carry their services and stations routinely expire from time to time. We are usually able to obtain renewals or extensions of such agreements, but in order to comply with applicable regulations, we must inform you when an agreement is about to expire.
> 
> 
> The following agreements are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services/stations in the near future:
> 
> AAJ, BBC America, BBC America HD, Chinese Channel, Chinese Cinema, E!, E! HD, Encore, Encore HD, Encore Action, Encore Drama, Encore Love, Encore Mystery, Encore WAM!, Encore Westerns, Fox Reality, LATV, Lifetime, Media Korea, Polski Radio, RTVi, STARZ!, STARZ! HD, Starz Cinema, Starz Comedy, Starz Comedy HD, Starz Edge, Starz Edge HD, Starz in Black, Starz Kids and Family, Starz Kids and Family HD, Style, Style HD, Supercanal, The Arabic Channel, The Korean Channel, TruTV, TV Japan, TV Polonia, Weather Channel, Weather Channel HD, WPIX, WPIX HD and Zee TV.
> In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned:
> 
> The previously announced launch of NY1 Traffic will occur on ch. 104 instead of ch. 108 in Manhattan, Brooklyn and Queens. In Mount Vernon, it will launch on ch. 91.
> On or about July 29, 2010 we will launch the following channels:
> CMT HD on ch. 694
> DIY HD on ch. 688
> Fox Soccer HD on ch. 485
> gmc HD on ch. 695,
> GOL TV HD on ch. 469
> Hallmark HD on ch. 684
> National Geographic Wild HD on ch. 696
> Ovation HD on ch. 683
> Reelz HD on ch. 650
> Showtime Beyond HD on ch. 670
> Showtime Next HD on ch. 673
> Showtime Women HD on ch. 671
> Sundance HD on ch. 693
> TV Guide HD on ch. 690.
> 
> Then, in Manhattan, Brooklyn and Queens we launch:
> Nickelodeon HD on ch. 706
> VH1 HD on ch. 719
> Discovery Kids HD on ch. 722
> Cooking Channel HD on ch. 751
> Galavision HD on ch. 769.
> 
> In Mount Vernon:
> Nickelodeon ch. 739
> VH1 HD on ch. 726
> Discovery Kids HD on 735
> Cooking Channel HD on ch. 751
> Galavision HD on ch. 754.
> 
> These HD simulcasts will be available at the same service level as their standard definition counterpart.
> 
> 
> On this date, in addition to their current channel locations, we will also add a simulcast of the following channels:
> Music Choice On Demand 1975
> Music on Demand on 1976
> Cutting Edge on Demand on 1977
> Sports On Demand on 1978
> Sportskool On Demand on 1979
> Exercise On Demand on 1980
> Kids Preschool On Demand on 1981
> Kids On Demand on 1982
> History and Nature On Demand (formerly known as News & World On Demand) on 1983
> Lifestyle On Demand on 1984
> Entertainment On Demand on 1985
> Primetime On Demand on 1986.
> 
> News & World On Demand will become known as History and Nature. Oxygen On Demand (ch. 1017), TV Guide On Demand (ch. 1014), and BBC America On Demand (ch. 1011) will no longer be offered as individual channels. The content from each of these channels will be provided on Entertainment On Demand (ch. 1012 and 1985). Music Choice On Demand: Pop & Rock (ch. 1027) and Music Choice On Demand: Urban & Latin (cIt 1028) will be combined and offered as a singular channel on ch. 1028 and become known as Music Choice On Demand.
> 
> 
> 
> You may downgrade or terminate service without charge at any time. Further, if carriage of a premium service is discontinued and you have incurred installation, upgrade or other one-time charges relating to such premium service within six months prior to the date of the change, you may elect to downgrade or terminate service within 30 days and obtain a rebate of any such charge.



...


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/18732087
> 
> 
> On or about July 29, 2010 we will launch the following channels:
> 
> CMT HD on ch. 694
> 
> DIY HD on ch. 688
> 
> Fox Soccer HD on ch. 485
> 
> gmc HD on ch. 695,
> 
> GOL TV HD on ch. 469
> 
> Hallmark HD on ch. 684
> 
> National Geographic Wild HD on ch. 696
> 
> Ovation HD on ch. 683
> 
> Reelz HD on ch. 650
> 
> Showtime Beyond HD on ch. 670
> 
> Showtime Next HD on ch. 673
> 
> Showtime Women HD on ch. 671
> 
> Sundance HD on ch. 693
> 
> TV Guide HD on ch. 690.
> 
> Then, in Manhattan, Brooklyn and Queens we launch:
> 
> Nickelodeon HD on ch. 706
> 
> VH1 HD on ch. 719
> 
> Discovery Kids HD on ch. 722
> 
> Cooking Channel HD on ch. 751
> 
> Galavision HD on ch. 769.



yes.............


----------



## Berk32

where did you find that?????


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18732154
> 
> 
> where did you find that?????



OCR'd (and added some formatting) the picture posted above.


I'm jealous... TWC just added these SD gems here (first channel adds in many months):
Art & Coin Network
Cornerstore TV
Celebrity Shopping Net
On TV 4 U
Wize Buys
American Auctions
Wild and Untamed Sports (another shopping channel disguised as an outdoor sports channel.)


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/18732161
> 
> 
> OCR'd the picture posted above.



o - wait - you're in north carolina - how did you get the picture?


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18732168
> 
> 
> o - wait - you're in north carolina - how did you get the picture?



Copied and pasted from post.


----------



## Berk32

TWC NYC


124 HD channels (+19 announced)


340 Adult HD On Demand

350 PPV-HD

351 PPV-HD-2

411 TEAM HD

445 GAME1-HD

446 GAME2-HD

461 NBATVHD

465 Tennis Channel HD

467 CBS College Sports HD

468 NHL Network HD

469 GOL TV HD******** 7/29/10

470 Fox Soccer+ HD

471 Big Ten HD On Demand

472 Big Ten Network HD

480 Outdoor Channel HD

481 Versus HD

482 Golf HD

485 Fox Soccer HD******** 7/29/10

650 Reelz HD******** 7/29/10

651 HBO HD

652 HBO2 HD

653 HBO Family HD

654 HBO Comedy HD

655 HBO Signature HD

656 HBO Zone HD

657 HBO Latino HD

658 CineMax HD

659 MoreMax HD

660 ActionMAX HD

661 ThrillerMAX HD

662 WMAX HD

663 @MAX HD

664 5StarMAX HD

665 OuterMAX HD

666 Showtime HD

667 Showtime 2 HD

668 ShowCase HD

669 Showtime Extreme HD

670 Showtime Beyond HD******** 7/29/10

671 Showtime Women HD******** 7/29/10

673 Showtime Next HD******** 7/29/10

674 TMC HD

675 TMCxtra HD

676 Starz HD

677 Starz Edge HD

678 Starz Kids & Family HD

681 Starz Comedy HD

682 Encore HD

683 Ovation HD******** 7/29/10

684 Hallmark HD******** 7/29/10

685 BBC America HD

686 Crime and Investigation HD

687 Live Well HD (WABC 7.2)

688 DIY HD******** 7/29/10

689 Style HD

690 TV Guide HD******** 7/29/10

691 Fuse HD

692 G4 HD

693 Sundance HD******** 7/29/10

694 CMT HD******** 7/29/10

695 gmc HD******** 7/29/10

696 National Geographic Wild HD******** 7/29/10

697 History International HD

698 Planet Green HD

699 Showcase On Demand HD

700 Movies On Demand HD

701 NY1 HD

702 WCBS (CBS) HD

703 TNT HD

704 WNBC (NBC) HD

705 WNYW (FOX) HD

706 Nickelodeon HD******** 7/29/10

707 WABC (ABC) HD

708 TBS HD

709 WWOR (My Network TV) HD

710 FX HD

711 WPIX (The CW) HD

713 WNET (PBS) HD

714 MSNBC HD

715 CNBC HD

716 USA HD

717 Syfy HD

718 Bravo HD

719 VH1 HD******** 7/29/10

720 MTV HD

722 Discovery Kids HD******** 7/29/10

723 Investigation Discovery HD

724 E! HD

726 SNY HD

727 MSG HD

728 ESPN HD

729 ESPN2 HD

731 WPXN (iON) HD

733 QVC HD

734 Universal HD

736 Spike HD

737 BET HD

738 ABC Family HD

739 HSN HD

740 History Channel HD

741 WXTV (Univision) HD

743 Fox Business News HD

744 Fox News HD

745 Comedy Central HD

746 A&E HD

747 WNJU (Telemundo) HD

748 MSG+ HD

749 Disney HD

750 Food Network HD

751 Cooking Channel HD******** 7/29/10

752 The Learning Channel HD

753 YES HD

754 AMC HD

758 Headline News HD

759 WE HD

760 Disney XD HD

761 Cartoon Network HD

763 Biography HD

764 HGTV HD

765 National Geographic HD

766 Discovery HD

767 HD Theater

768 WFUT (Telefutura) HD

769 Galavision HD******** 7/29/10

772 Weather Channel HD

774 Speed HD

775 Science Channel HD

778 CNN HD

780 Lifetime Movie Network HD

781 IFC HD

782 TCM HD

783 MLB Network HD

784 Hallmark Movie Channel HD

786 Animal Planet HD

787 MavTV HD

788 Travel Channel HD

790 TV One HD

791 Palladia HD

792 ESPNews HD

793 ESPNU HD

794 Smithsonian HD On Demand

795 Smithsonian HD

796 MGM HD


----------



## TravKoolBreeze











Image scanned as promised.


----------



## AndyHDTV

All this doesnt seem to be on the website. Plus I think its Mount Vernon thats geting the majority of the new channels if Im reading this correctly.


----------



## Berk32

What we're missing that exists and TWC has the rights to:


(according to the rights list at the main TWC thread)


RFD-HD

WGN America-HD

Jewlery TV-HD

NHK World-HD

NASA-HD


(these 3 are supposedly announced for San Diego)

Lifetime HD

TV Land-HD

Pentagon Channel-HD


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/18732298
> 
> 
> All this doesnt seem to be on the website. Plus I think its Mount Vernon thats geting the majority of the new channels if Im reading this correctly.



you aren't.


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/18732298
> 
> 
> All this doesnt seem to be on the website. Plus I think its Mount Vernon thats geting the majority of the new channels if Im reading this correctly.



this and all past legal notices seem to be written in 5th grade grammar


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18713612
> 
> 
> Anyone else check these - seems they might not be there for most people.



berk i do not see these in southern manhattan


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andgarden* /forum/post/18708679
> 
> 
> FiOS could go all IPTV and not face any of the same problems as U-VERSE. There's no twisted pair/DSL limitation.



if u understand the fios architecture, then you would know that is not true. QAM system is very reliable but has it's limits. so does the fios data network which is 622mbps per 32 homes in older parts of the system. the data network contains VOD and internet. converting to IPTV would take away bandwith for internet and VOD.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/18732400
> 
> 
> berk i do not see these in southern manhattan



its not even in some other parts of northern manhattan.


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

GREAT NEWS on the additional HD channels...but I'd love for them to add some more "on demand" stuff. My parents have Comcast in CT and, although they only have a handful of HD channels, they have a TON of on-demand stuff, including free HD movies. I'm a bit jealous about that, I must say.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/18725611
> 
> 
> Told him the pixelation is back in full force...



More evidence the issue is city wide AND comes from their "master" head end. In spades in Man Nor/MDN.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/18726540
> 
> 
> This is still a huge loss for me too. I'm on MDN of course....



Let's keep a collective eye on TWC 96th street store... for a 8640!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18728943
> 
> 
> pretty sure RCN isn't expanding anymore.



My building had signed am agreement with them a decade ago... 2 years into it, that called and told us they would not be doing any additional properties... just marketing and serving existing buildings. Don't forget their initial plan was that entire building HAD to adopt WITH all phone service coming from them.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18732306
> 
> 
> What we're missing that exists and TWC has the rights to:
> 
> 
> (according to the rights list at the main TWC thread)
> 
> 
> RFD-HD
> 
> WGN America-HD
> 
> Jewlery TV-HD
> 
> NHK World-HD
> 
> NASA-HD
> 
> 
> (these 3 are supposedly announced for San Diego)
> 
> Lifetime HD
> 
> TV Land-HD
> 
> Pentagon Channel-HD



Wasn't Lifetime HD "promised" LONG ago?


Of course, what's missing from the announcement was that all channels would be barely watchable due to massive pixilation, audio drops out and picture/audio freezing until they can figure out how to fix the problem... resolution sure to come by 2011.


----------



## andgarden

Notice how the dropouts only occur on cable channels? I think there's something funky with their encoder settings/equipment.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/18733557
> 
> 
> Let's keep a collective eye on TWC 06th street store... for a 8640!



Do you mean 96st. ??


----------



## lee7n

New channels will officially end any SD I am watching


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/18735652
> 
> 
> Do you mean 96st. ??



Oy... funny, I could have sworn I had corrected that mistyping before I posted.. obviously not. Now corrected!


----------



## net_synapse

FYI


Anyone interested in a *Cisco 4640HDC* they are currently available

at the 23rd St store in Manhattan.


I picked one up late yesterday and they had an additional 50+ in stock.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andgarden* /forum/post/18733683
> 
> 
> Notice how the dropouts only occur on cable channels? I think there's something funky with their encoder settings/equipment.



I've had one on 711 today.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *net_synapse* /forum/post/18738208
> 
> 
> FYI
> 
> 
> Anyone interested in a *Cisco 4640HDC* they are currently available
> 
> at the 23rd St store in Manhattan.
> 
> 
> I picked one up late yesterday and they had an additional 50+ in stock.



What about the 8640 do you know any thing about them ???


----------



## andgarden




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18738670
> 
> 
> I've had one on 711 today.



Did they finally get 711 back to HD? It's possible that they're using their own encoder equipment now. . .


----------



## net_synapse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/18739293
> 
> 
> What about the 8640 do you know any thing about them ???



Sorry, I cannot confirm availability of the 8640...


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andgarden* /forum/post/18739527
> 
> 
> Did they finally get 711 back to HD? It's possible that they're using their own encoder equipment now. . .



711 went HD again sometime last week (whatever day i mentioned it in this thread...)


----------



## net_synapse

Trying to watch MTV 2010 Movie Awards in HD (720).


Enjoying a vast array of picture freezes & audio dropouts.


What a pain, seems every channel/program I try to watch recently is spoiled by the same symptoms.


Will TWC ever get their act together so I can enjoy a program uninterrupted by glitches...?


----------



## rit56

Bad pixie dust on the LES..... Audio drop outs as well.


----------



## 10023

so many dropouts on MTV tonight on both channels and I can't rewind! WTF? I hate TW


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *net_synapse* /forum/post/18739970
> 
> 
> Trying to watch MTV 2010 Movie Awards in HD (720).
> 
> 
> Enjoying a vast array of picture freezes & audio dropouts.
> 
> 
> What a pain, seems every channel/program I try to watch recently is spoiled by the same symptoms.
> 
> 
> Will TWC ever get their act together so I can enjoy a program uninterrupted by glitches...?



I've been glitch free for a long while until the last few days or so.... now i'm seeing it almost everywhere (seem to have been glitch free on abc and nbc tonight, but mtv was bad when i checked in, and had all sorts of glitches on the movie premiums last night....)


----------



## andgarden

FoodHD was freezing and glitching like crazy last night.


----------



## LisaM

They are supposed to be available starting today. Has anyone picked one up yet? The letter does not reference them being available at the 96th Street location but the online information lists them as being available at all TWC stores.


----------



## timewaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *net_synapse* /forum/post/18739970
> 
> 
> Trying to watch MTV 2010 Movie Awards in HD (720).
> 
> 
> Enjoying a vast array of picture freezes & audio dropouts.
> 
> 
> What a pain, seems every channel/program I try to watch recently is spoiled by the same symptoms.
> 
> 
> Will TWC ever get their act together so I can enjoy a program uninterrupted by glitches...?



me too.

happening on PALLHD too.

can't believe i'm paying $110 for this crap.


----------



## peterlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LisaM* /forum/post/18741201
> 
> 
> They are supposed to be available starting today. Has anyone picked one up yet? The letter does not reference them being available at the 96th Street location but the online information lists them as being available at all TWC stores.



Don't know about 96th St but I got one at 23rd street, Manhattan, at 8 this morning. It's a Cisco 1520 model, quite large, almost the size of a Tivo, and comes in a box with all the cables needed to hook it up. There was a brief moment of confusion because they weren't sure if you had to trade in your Cablecard but a supervisor cleared that up. I'm at work so haven't attached it yet but they said we can hook it up now and it should work immediately without calling TWC because it's added to your account upon pickup. We'll see...


----------



## LisaM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/18741375
> 
> 
> Don't know about 96th St but I got one at 23rd street, Manhattan, at 8 this morning. It's a Cisco 1520 model, quite large, almost the size of a Tivo, and comes in a box with all the cables needed to hook it up. There was a brief moment of confusion because they weren't sure if you had to trade in your Cablecard but a supervisor cleared that up. I'm at work so haven't attached it yet but they said we can hook it up now and it should work immediately without calling TWC because it's added to your account upon pickup. We'll see...



Thanks very much. I am going to try 96th Street first since it is much closer to me. I'm leaving town tomorrow for a few weeks so I want to get it now while it is still in stock.


Interestingly, I had a TWC repair guy here on Friday for another issue. I told him about SDV and the need for a tuning adapter - he had no clue what I was talking about.


----------



## peterlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LisaM* /forum/post/18741384
> 
> 
> Interestingly, I had a TWC repair guy here on Friday for another issue. I told him about SDV and the need for a tuning adapter - he had no clue what I was talking about.



Fingers crossed; I'm trying to be optimistic.


----------



## bouhhan

i moved last weekend and i have a guy coming over tmrw for a hookup - can someone recommend the best box and clarify what the 'tuner' and 'sdv' are mentioned above?


thanks.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18719185
> 
> 
> Late last week I noted that my SA Explorer 4250HDC box had the letters "APP" on the display. I assume this was a software update of some kind from the office.
> 
> 
> Since then, I find that the box will not retain my output resolution settings. Previously, I set the resolution to 1080i, and it stayed that way. Now, after this upgrade, whenever the box is turned off that setting is lost and I have to continually reset the resolution to 1080i the next time it's turned on. Is there something wrong with the update, perhaps, or something else reset I don't know about? I'm going to check the AR setting (per TW), though nothing seems changed there.



Last night I called TW and it turns out that the 5/25 software update we got in Brooklyn has this bug. It doesn't preserve saved output resolution changes once the box is turned off. Leaving the box on would seem a solution, but it seems to revert to the resolution of whatever station you're on last when the TV is turned off (it moved from 1080 to 720 when I turned off the TV after watching ESPN last night). It looks as though I'll have to be sure the last channel I watch is 1080 and leave the box on to keep my preset 1080 resolution intact.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *net_synapse* /forum/post/18739970
> 
> 
> Enjoying a vast array of picture freezes & audio dropouts.
> 
> 
> What a pain, seems every channel/program I try to watch recently is spoiled by the same symptoms.
> 
> 
> Will TWC ever get their act together so I can enjoy a program uninterrupted by glitches...?



From the wide variety of different head ends all reporting this, clearly it's a system wide issue. They are probably prepping for SDV by giving ALL of us a taste as to what life will be like living with THEIR implementation of SDV!


Besides, isn't today the day?


BTW, those interested in 8640's at 96th street store, don;t forget if you ask, it now MUST be paired with "tuning adapter" being an OCRAP box.


Also, everyone report 3.2.x ODN update, I think we have one instance reported.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18740255
> 
> 
> I've been glitch free for a long while until the last few days or so.... now i'm seeing it almost everywhere...



Interesting as I've been seeing what you are NOW seeing for several weeks already. Maybe a ODN-MDN thing as well?


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/18741734
> 
> 
> From the wide variety of different head ends all reporting this, clearly it's a system wide issue. They are probably prepping for SDV by giving ALL of us a taste as to what life will be like living with THEIR implementation of SDV!
> 
> 
> Besides, isn't today the day?
> 
> 
> BTW, those interested in 8640's at 96th street store, don;t forget if you ask, it now MUST be paired with "tuning adapter" being an OCRAP box.
> 
> 
> Also, everyone report 3.2.x ODN update, I think we have one instance reported.



Tuning adaptors are NOT required with any TWC STB or DVR... the tuning adaptor is only required with third-party CableCard devices that lack two-way communications to initiate SDV tuning requests.


----------



## Albert C. Lee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/18741375
> 
> 
> Don't know about 96th St but I got one at 23rd street, Manhattan, at 8 this morning. It's a Cisco 1520 model, quite large, almost the size of a Tivo, and comes in a box with all the cables needed to hook it up. There was a brief moment of confusion because they weren't sure if you had to trade in your Cablecard but a supervisor cleared that up. I'm at work so haven't attached it yet but they said we can hook it up now and it should work immediately without calling TWC because it's added to your account upon pickup. We'll see...



I'm willing to bet you were "A002", and sitting right next to me at 23rd St.







Looks like we were the first to get our tuning adapters. I was "A003".


Definitely a little confusion, but I'm glad they had the boxes -- for a moment I thought they would tell me to come back later. I can't believe how large the box is. You'd think they could make it smaller. Like some sort of special punishment for TiVo owners.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/18741765
> 
> 
> Tuning adaptors are NOT required with any TWC STB or DVR... the tuning adaptor is only required with third-party CableCard devices that lack two-way communications to initiate SDV tuning requests.



Oh, I thought it applied to cable card equipped DVRs as well, I stand corrected.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bouhhan* /forum/post/18741477
> 
> 
> i moved last weekend and i have a guy coming over tmrw for a hookup - can someone recommend the best box and clarify what the 'tuner' and 'sdv' are mentioned above?
> 
> 
> thanks.



if you are getting cable boxes and not a card to install directly into your tv (or a TIVO) - you can ignore 95% of the conversation currently going on here (about SDV and the special tuners - http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/learn/cable/sdv/ ).


As for the best box - if the guys happens to have the new Cisco boxes (DVR or non-DVR) - lucky you I guess - the software on the boxes are all the same (not great) - but it would seem that the newest is always the best bet.


----------



## ILW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *net_synapse* /forum/post/18739970
> 
> 
> Trying to watch MTV 2010 Movie Awards in HD (720).
> 
> 
> Enjoying a vast array of picture freezes & audio dropouts.
> 
> 
> What a pain, seems every channel/program I try to watch recently is spoiled by the same symptoms.
> 
> 
> Will TWC ever get their act together so I can enjoy a program uninterrupted by glitches...?



Same problem here in Brooklyn with the MTV Awards (and other shows on other HD channels).


----------



## Berk32

TWC Website update page now has those channels listed today. (just copy/pasting for the 'archives')


> Quote:
> June 4th, 2010
> 
> 
> Time Warner Cable’s agreements with programmers and broadcasters to carry their services and stations routinely expire from time to time. We are usually able to obtain renewals or extensions of such agreements, but in order to comply with applicable regulations, we must inform you when an agreement is about to expire. The following agreements are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services/stations in the near future:
> 
> 
> AAJ, BBC America, BBC America HD, Chinese Channel, Chinese Cinema, E!, E! HD, Encore, Encore HD, Encore Action, Encore Drama, Encore Love, Encore Mystery, Encore WAM!, Encore Westerns, Fox Reality, LATV, Lifetime, Media Korea, Polski Radio, RTVi, STARZ!, STARZ! HD, Starz Cinema, Starz Comedy, Starz Comedy HD, Starz Edge, Starz Edge HD, Starz in Black, Starz Kids and Family, Starz Kids and Family HD, Style, Style HD, Supercanal, The Arabic Channel, The Korean Channel, TruTV, TV Japan, TV Polonia, Weather Channel, Weather Channel HD, WPIX, WPIX HD and Zee TV.
> 
> 
> In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned:
> 
> 
> The previously announced launch of NY1 Traffic will occur on ch. 104 instead of ch. 108 in Manhattan, Brooklyn and Queens. In Mount Vernon, it will launch on ch. 91.
> 
> 
> On or about July 29, 2010 we will launch the following channel: CMT HD on ch. 694, DIY HD on ch. 688, Fox Soccer HD on ch. 485, gmc HD on ch. 695, GOL TV HD on ch. 469 Hallmark HD on ch. 684, National Geographic Wild HD on ch. 696, Ovation HD on ch. 683, Reelz HD on ch. 650, Showtime Beyond HD on ch. 670, Showtime Next HD on ch. 673, Showtime Women HD on ch. 671, Sundance HD on ch. 693 and TV Guide HD on ch. 690. Then, in Manhattan, Brooklyn and Queens we launch Nickelodeon HD on ch. 706, VH1 HD on ch. 719, Discovery Kids HD on ch. 722, Cooking Channel HD on ch. 751 and Galavision HD on ch. 769. In Mount Vernon Nickelodeon will launch on ch. 739, VH1 HD on ch. 726, Discovery Kids HD on 735, Cooking Channel HD on ch. 751 and Galavision HD on ch. 754. These HD simulcasts will be available at the same service level as their standard definition counterpart.
> 
> 
> On this date, in addition to their current channel locations, we will also add a simulcast of the following channels:
> 
> 
> Music Choice On Demand will now also appear on 1975, Music on Demand on 1976, Cutting Edge on Demand on 1977, Sports On Demand on 1978, Sportskool On Demand on 1979, Exercise On Demand on 1980, Kids Preschool On Demand on 1981, Kids On Demand on 1982, History and Nature On Demand (formerly known as News & World On Demand) On Demand on 1983, Lifestyle On Demand on 1984, Entertainment On Demand on 1985 and Primetime On Demand on 1986.
> 
> 
> News & World On Demand will become known as History and Nature. Oxygen On Demand (ch. 1017), TV Guide On Demand (ch. 1014), and BBC America On Demand (ch. 1011) will no longer be offered as individual channels. The content from each of these channels will be provided on Entertainment On Demand (ch. 1012 and 1985). Music Choice On Demand: Pop & Rock (ch. 1027) and Music Choice On Demand: Urban & Latin (ch. 1028) will be combined and offered as a singular channel on ch. 1028 and become known as Music Choice On Demand.


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

How come we never got MTV Hits? That's the only SD channel I'm annoyed that we never got.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ILW* /forum/post/18741947
> 
> 
> Same problem here in Brooklyn with the MTV Awards (and other shows on other HD channels).



Has anyone tried reporting this to their online troubleshooting site? I mean EVERYONE in TWC-NYC's area seems to be having these issues.


And it's BAD -- I mean sometimes far worse than the old audio glitching! My wife was getting really angry when we were trying to watch some recent movies.


But as others have pointed out, it seems to happen on nearly every premium channel, but never on the broadcast networks. I've never seen this particular problem on them, even though it's very frequent on the non-broadcast 'works.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/18743368
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried reporting this to their online troubleshooting site? I mean EVERYONE in TWC-NYC's area seems to be having these issues.



Or should we all flood them with calls? Which would inevitably result in us all having to have trucks visit our homes just to tell us our signal strength is good...


----------



## Digiti

My neighbor is getting a "cablecard" software update in Kew Gardens unfortunately it has been ongoing for over 3 1/2 hours. I cannot reach TWC because all circuits are busy. I called this morning and I was greeted with an announcement concerning this update. Surely the software updating process should not be taking this long. Anyone else getting this?


----------



## Albert C. Lee

Just installed my SDV adapter (Cisco STA1520) and the LED goes through several blinking cycles and then eventually just goes dark. This repeats every few minutes. TiVo doesn't detect the tuning adapter.


I'm assuming it hasn't been provisioned properly on the TWC end (grrr).


Calling TWC now.


----------



## Albert C. Lee

Short answer -- they have no clue right now.


The woman on the other end of support was totally clueless, and wouldn't even try and send a hit to the Cisco box.


Anyone else in NYC pick up an SDV adapter today and get it to do anything other than blink?


----------



## JSY




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Albert C. Lee* /forum/post/18743850
> 
> 
> Short answer -- they have no clue right now.
> 
> Anyone else in NYC pick up an SDV adapter today and get it to do anything other than blink?



Albert, I picked it up today too and had the same results as you. No solution here - how did you get through to their office? I've been dialing the 358-0900 number all day and I get a "circuits are all busy" message?


Anyway - I unplugged the TA and replugged it in. It now just blinks for a few and then the LED turns off as if it's just off. My TiVo doesn't seem to give me any messages that it detects the TA's existence but if I go to the TA diagnostics screens in my TiVo, it appears to show some data.


I thought maybe since they aren't going to SDV channels until the 15th, that maybe it's not all set up yet?


I hate this with TWC. When I was there, the reps had no idea what I was talking about and had to ask someone in the back. I had to show them the letter I got. They seems to only disseminate info to just a few people. You'd think that if the letter says to GO to the service center, that all the reps would know what I was talking about.


I tried the TWC online chat, and the guy on the chat could only verify that it was registered and couldn't be of any more help.


To top it off, I also replaced a faulty HD DVR today and got the Cisco 8640HD and once again my On Demand stuff is not authorized and I have to call them. It always happens when I replace one of their STBs. And I can't get through to them since it seems they are all busy!


UGH!


----------



## Albert C. Lee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JSY* /forum/post/18743900
> 
> 
> Albert, I picked it up today too and had the same results as you. No solution here - how did you get through to their office? I've been dialing the 358-0900 number all day and I get a "circuits are all busy" message?



I kept on trying... they're having some sort of weird phone problem. I got a lot of calls that ended up in "party not accepting calls at this time".


I'm on hold with TWC National Cable Card Support (866.532.2598) right now. Been on hold for the last 5 min... could be a while. Supposedly NCCS knows what they're doing. Will let you know how it goes.


-Al


----------



## csrx

I picked up a couple of Cisco Tuning Adapters from the 96th St office, so I can confirm they have them.

Haven't had a chance to hook them up yet, but they did tell me the boxes wouldn't work until the 15th.


----------



## net_synapse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JSY* /forum/post/18743900
> 
> 
> I also replaced a faulty HD DVR today and got the Cisco 8640HD and once again my On Demand stuff is not authorized and I have to call them. It always happens when I replace one of their STBs. And I can't get through to them since it seems they are all busy!
> 
> 
> UGH!




I know how you feel.


I too cringe at the thought of having to call them after replacing a STB asking them to send the signal to restore my missing premium on-demand channels.


When I called for this very issue this past weekend the rep on the phone was totally clueless.


He had a heavy accent, had no clue what on earth I was talking about and was just trying to read off a script to resolve my issue.


Needless to say he wanted to schedule a truck roll to resolve this ridiculously simple issue.


I just hung up the phone and called again later.


The second rep. was on the ball and all I had to say was "Please send a signal to reprovision my box" and my issue was resolved in about 5 seconds.


Hope you get your situation resolved soon...


----------



## Albert C. Lee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Albert C. Lee* /forum/post/18743940
> 
> 
> I'm on hold with TWC National Cable Card Support (866.532.2598) right now. Been on hold for the last 5 min... could be a while. Supposedly NCCS knows what they're doing. Will let you know how it goes.



Gently scolded for calling the NCCS number, but on hold with the guy right now. He's looking into the blink codes.


My pattern is Solid Blink-Blink Solid, 10 slow blinks, dark. What's everyone else getting?


Edit: Just got off the phone. They're doing a truck roll on Friday. But it could very well be that until TWC flips the switch on SDV that it just sits there and does nothing.


----------



## JSY

That's exactly what I get on my STA1520.


I finally had my call answered by their system, only to be disconnected when it said it was transferring my call. Frustrating... Now it's back to "all circuits are busy"... This is ridiculous. My on-demand stuff is still out and I would like it on please.


Another surprise - when I called, the recording told me I had a service appt. for Thursday. ????? I never scheduled a service appt.


----------



## bigsid05

Picked up 2 tuning adapters from the 96th street office today. They do the same thing as other posters, blink for a bit and then dark. My ATI firmware page says the "Tuning Resolver is not ready". I'm assuming it's because SDV hasn't gone live yet since we are all having this issue.


The lady that gave me the 2 adapters also managed to disable my CableCARDs in the process so I spent an hour troubleshooting what took 2 minutes to fix over the phone. Unbelieveable.


----------



## Albert C. Lee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JSY* /forum/post/18744303
> 
> 
> That's exactly what I get on my STA1520.



Well unless we both have bum units, it sounds like this is more TWC not being ready. Figures.


Will keep you posted.


----------



## LisaM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Albert C. Lee* /forum/post/18743850
> 
> 
> Short answer -- they have no clue right now.
> 
> 
> The woman on the other end of support was totally clueless, and wouldn't even try and send a hit to the Cisco box.
> 
> 
> Anyone else in NYC pick up an SDV adapter today and get it to do anything other than blink?



I picked up a tuning adapter from 96th Street today (yes, they had them). The rep told me not to plug it in until the 15th when SDV would be activated so I left it in the box for now. I haven't been to a TWC location in many years and was pleasantly surprised at the 96th Street location - it was practically empty and was well organized a la the DMV system. (My previous experience years ago at the 23rd Street location was a mess.)


----------



## peterlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Albert C. Lee* /forum/post/18741810
> 
> 
> I'm willing to bet you were "A002", and sitting right next to me at 23rd St.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like we were the first to get our tuning adapters. I was "A003".





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Albert C. Lee* /forum/post/18743770
> 
> 
> Just installed my SDV adapter (Cisco STA1520) and the LED goes through several blinking cycles and then eventually just goes dark. This repeats every few minutes. TiVo doesn't detect the tuning adapter.
> 
> 
> I'm assuming it hasn't been provisioned properly on the TWC end (grrr).
> 
> 
> Calling TWC now.



Yes, that was me next to you this morning. I was thinking anyone there that early was probably a member of this forum or tivocommunity.







I should have said hello.


I've installed the tuning adapter and it does not show up in the tuning adapter diagnostics or the test channels option in the Tivo menu (the latter says no channels available). However, isn't that how it's supposed to be right now since SDV won't be switched on until June 15?


I am pleasantly surprised to see that all the channels right now are being passed through the tuning adapter without interference. Reading the posts so far, I was under the impression that the tuning adapter was blocking ALL reception once it was installed. It appears I can leave the tuning adapter hooked into the chain between the coaxial cable and Tivo for the moment since it doesn't interfere with the signal or prevent any recordings.


----------



## JSY




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/18744710
> 
> 
> I've installed the tuning adapter and it does not show up in the tuning adapter diagnostics or the test channels option in the Tivo menu (the latter says no channels available). However, isn't that how it's supposed to be right now since SDV won't be switched on until June 15?



Despite the above, I do get something in the tuning adapter diagnostics in my TiVo. A lot of data I don't understand. But, I don't get any other indication that my TiVo recognizes it in the sense of any pop up that's apparently supposed to tell me that its detected the adapter.


----------



## Berk32

I'm pretty sure the tuners wont do anything useful until they turn on SDV (buried in the ODN/MDN software diagnostics is a SDV mode page - and right now its not active for us)


----------



## Albert C. Lee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JSY* /forum/post/18744802
> 
> 
> Despite the above, I do get something in the tuning adapter diagnostics in my TiVo. A lot of data I don't understand. But, I don't get any other indication that my TiVo recognizes it in the sense of any pop up that's apparently supposed to tell me that its detected the adapter.



Interesting. When I go into Tuning Adapter diagnostics, I get "Tuning Adapter diagnostics not available".


----------



## Albert C. Lee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/18744710
> 
> 
> Yes, that was me next to you this morning. I was thinking anyone there that early was probably a member of this forum or tivocommunity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have said hello.



A member of both!










> Quote:
> However, isn't that how it's supposed to be right now since SDV won't be switched on until June 15?



That might be true... I guess I would have expected that if they're going to flip the big switch in a week, then they'd at least have device provisioning working by now (and have their CSRs trained). I guess standard project management rules don't apply for TWC!


----------



## JSY




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Albert C. Lee* /forum/post/18744939
> 
> 
> Interesting. When I go into Tuning Adapter diagnostics, I get "Tuning Adapter diagnostics not available".



Really? That's strange.... I get a list of menu selections that give additional technical data. I think I got the "not available" message when I disconnected the power to the STA1520. Either way, no other indication of anything else.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JSY* /forum/post/18743900
> 
> 
> To top it off, I also replaced a faulty HD DVR today and got the Cisco 8640HD...



Whuch you got where?


Thought SDV rollout was 6/1, then 6/7, now the 15th?


Curious, when we first started talking about the SDV rollout, my diagnostics showed it was authorized... but now it says it's not authorized.


Let's not forget that when you get a new box, it usually is NOT set for what you do or don't have. Sometimes that CAN mean there stuff open you do NOT pay for. My fave was YEARS ago... the box was almost like a pirate one, absolutely everything was wide open, including ALL PPV stuff, every channel. Lasted about 2 weeks before the flashed it to just what I was suppose to have.


Last time I had some stuff I didn't pay for (that cost extra), but did not have stuff that should have been there AND it was free anyway (UN HD as I recall)... but it seems the time from this to being hit is now much shorter, like a day or two.


So if you get a new box, check everything out first, you may want to let them catch up to you rather than force the issue. Except for broadcast, chances are what you may miss will come around anyway.


----------



## bigsid05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/18745896
> 
> 
> Whuch you got where?
> 
> 
> Thought SDV rollout was 6/1, then 6/7, now the 15th?
> 
> 
> Curious, when we firs started talking about the SDV rollout, my diagnostics showed it was authorized... but now it says it's not authorized.



Everything I saw said it was set to roll out on 6/15 and that tuning adapters would be available starting 6/7.


----------



## Berk32

6/2 was the original assumed date - based on the channel announcement - but then the letter came not long afterwards that said 6/15


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

CNN last night was atrocious. Couldn't go 5 seconds without stuttering. What the hell is going on??


----------



## ANGEL 35

JSA were did you get the 8640HD.?? I went to 96st. broadway they did not have it


----------



## Berk32

darn - the hidden 8 channels i had on 92, 93, 94 and 100 are gone....


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

I just tried watching last night's Craig Ferguson and it was unwatchable. There were stutters constantly. What the hell is going on!??!


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC* /forum/post/18748680
> 
> 
> I just tried watching last night's Craig Ferguson and it was unwatchable. There were stutters constantly. What the hell is going on!??!



I think this is NOT related to the problems the rest of us are seeing. I watched him live last night and didn't see one glitch, nor did I see one on Letterman.


You need to have a truck out to your place to check your signal.


Scott


----------



## Berk32

They moved around a few things again.... Can't confirm much (since I can't view my own spreadsheet right now - long story - I'll try again tomorrow)


What I can tell you for sure is YESHD and SNYHD are now in their own 2-in-1 QAM (ESPNHD was moved)


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC* /forum/post/18748680
> 
> 
> I just tried watching last night's Craig Ferguson and it was unwatchable. There were stutters constantly. What the hell is going on!??!



Well, I just restarted my box and the stuttering is gone. However, now all I'm getting is the grey screen when i try to playback my DVR...and changing of the channels is going very, very slowly. Something weird is going on in Queens.


----------



## JSY




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/18748569
> 
> 
> JSA were did you get the 8640HD.?? I went to 96st. broadway they did not have it



Riverside_Guy and ANGEL 35, I got my 8640HDC from the Queens Center location. My Samsung died when I returned from vacation and I just went over there since I'm close by. At first the guy said unfortunately they don't have any more Samsungs and only the Scientific Atlanta - which I said fine, I'll get that that exchange it in the future. Then he said that he will check in the back just in case and he came out and said that they don't have the Samsungs but they have these - and it was the Cisco 8640HDC.


The menus, etc. seem faster than any of my previous boxes and so far it works well with the regular HD glitches that I get from TWC. I still have one old Sci-Atl box that seems to have lasted longer than anything and still works. I wonder if I should swap that. Probably not until that breaks down.


I finally got on the phone with them at midnight last night and the person got my on-demand channels back right away.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JSY* /forum/post/18749473
> 
> 
> Riverside_Guy and ANGEL 35, I got my 8640HDC from the Queens Center location. My Samsung died when I returned from vacation and I just went over there since I'm close by. At first the guy said unfortunately they don't have any more Samsungs and only the Scientific Atlanta - which I said fine, I'll get that that exchange it in the future. Then he said that he will check in the back just in case and he came out and said that they don't have the Samsungs but they have these - and it was the Cisco 8640HDC.
> 
> 
> The menus, etc. seem faster than any of my previous boxes and so far it works well with the regular HD glitches that I get from TWC. I still have one old Sci-Atl box that seems to have lasted longer than anything and still works. I wonder if I should swap that. Probably not until that breaks down.
> 
> 
> I finally got on the phone with them at midnight last night and the person got my on-demand channels back right away.



FYI: SA=Cisco


----------



## bouhhan

Had an installer over tonight - told me the cisco boxes have no DVD - true?


----------



## the-sloth

I picked up my two STA-1520 tuners on Monday (23rd St. Office) and the guy knew exactly what I was asking for and gave them to me. He didn't give me any verbal instructions there were no instructions included in either box. I also looked but couldn't find any instructions on the TWC web site.


I read the instructions on tivo.com and I also found a PDF installation manual for Cablevision customers that I followed. Basically it instructed you to hook it up in the following order: coax, power, and then plug in USB. I did this and I noticed no difference (good or bad) on the screen (of my TiVo.) I was able to get into the SDV Tuner Diag screen and the status never changed from 'In Progress.' Because I HATE dealing with TWC phone support I tried using the online chat feature to get help. They said I had to call, so I called support. The guy was clueless and didn't even know what an SDV tuner was, so I asked him to check with his supervisor... Still nothing. He even asked me if the time was displaying correctly on the SDV Tuner. At that point I told him to pretend like I had never called and that I didn't want him to screw up anything on my account.


So I reached out to @TWCableHelp whom I've had success with before on uncommon issues. They took the S/Ns on my tuners and sent them a 'hit' but still no change in the initialization status. Then he said he was going to send the info to someone in their NYC office to be handled the next day (yesterday.) Last night I power cycled them to see if there was any change and now I can't get 728 and 703. Instead I get a 'Channel not available' message.


So I tried removing the SDV tuner altogether and I can't get those channels to come back. Anyone have any ideas? Who can I call to get help with this thing if phone support doesn't even know it exists?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bouhhan* /forum/post/18749885
> 
> 
> Had an installer over tonight - told me the cisco boxes have no DVD - true?



DVD? you sure thats what you meant?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the-sloth* /forum/post/18750389
> 
> 
> I picked up my two STA-1520 tuners on Monday (23rd St. Office) and the guy knew exactly what I was asking for and gave them to me. He didn't give me any verbal instructions there were no instructions included in either box. I also looked but couldn't find any instructions on the TWC web site.
> 
> 
> I read the instructions on tivo.com and I also found a PDF installation manual for Cablevision customers that I followed. Basically it instructed you to hook it up in the following order: coax, power, and then plug in USB. I did this and I noticed no difference (good or bad) on the screen (of my TiVo.) I was able to get into the SDV Tuner Diag screen and the status never changed from 'In Progress.' Because I HATE dealing with TWC phone support I tried using the online chat feature to get help. They said I had to call, so I called support. The guy was clueless and didn't even know what an SDV tuner was, so I asked him to check with his supervisor... Still nothing. He even asked me if the time was displaying correctly on the SDV Tuner. At that point I told him to pretend like I had never called and that I didn't want him to screw up anything on my account.
> 
> 
> So I reached out to @TWCableHelp whom I've had success with before on uncommon issues. They took the S/Ns on my tuners and sent them a 'hit' but still no change in the initialization status. Then he said he was going to send the info to someone in their NYC office to be handled the next day (yesterday.) Last night I power cycled them to see if there was any change and now I can't get 728 and 703. Instead I get a 'Channel not available' message.
> 
> 
> So I tried removing the SDV tuner altogether and I can't get those channels to come back. Anyone have any ideas? Who can I call to get help with this thing if phone support doesn't even know it exists?



ESPNHD was one of the few channels that was shifted last night to another QAM - so its possible your box just didn't get that updated info (didn't check TNTHD) - having the tuner adapter may have messed that up somehow....


----------



## the-sloth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18750719
> 
> 
> ESPNHD was one of the few channels that was shifted last night to another QAM - so its possible your box just didn't get that updated info (didn't check TNTHD) - having the tuner adapter may have messed that up somehow....



How can I force the TiVo HD XL to download the updated channel map? I tried rebooting it without the SDV tuner as well as reseating the CableCard without the SDV tuner in place. It brings up the 'acquiring channel information' screen but no dice on 728 or 703.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the-sloth* /forum/post/18750887
> 
> 
> How can I force the TiVo HD XL to download the updated channel map? I tried rebooting it without the SDV tuner as well as reseating the CableCard without the SDV tuner in place. It brings up the 'acquiring channel information' screen but no dice on 728 or 703.



its possible the mapping for the cable card wasn't updated by them....

(and i'm pretty sure you'll have no luck trying to explain this to someone over the phone...)


unless... someone else with a cable card still does have the channels. then it might be another problem...


----------



## bigsid05

I lost ESPN last night as well. Running Win7 media center so I guess I'll have to wait for them to update their channel maps.


----------



## the-sloth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigsid05* /forum/post/18750973
> 
> 
> I lost ESPN last night as well. Running Win7 media center so I guess I'll have to wait for them to update their channel maps.



Do you have an SDV Tuner installed? If not, then I'll call the person at TWC's Regulatory Division that got the channel map for NBATV-HD fixed a few months ago and see if she can help with this.


----------



## bigsid05

I did install the SDV tuners that I received but I lost ESPN well after I installed them. If it would be possible to get it fixed that would be excellent!


----------



## disafan

Re: The Cisco box...my parents just got one of these. Is there a big improvement over the SA4250, which is the newest I've used?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/18748569
> 
> 
> JSA were did you get the 8640HD.?? I went to 96st. broadway they did not have it



Hopefully as soon as someone snags a 8640 @ 96t street, they should let us know... and if you're the lucky one, try and find out the story on their supply of them.


----------



## the-sloth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigsid05* /forum/post/18751081
> 
> 
> I did install the SDV tuners that I received but I lost ESPN well after I installed them. If it would be possible to get it fixed that would be excellent!



Before I call her I want to make sure it's not a result of the SDV tuner being installed. If you know anyone (obviously in nyc) that has a CableCard and DIDN'T install a SDV tuner this week.... Have them check 728 and 703. I'm asking around as well.


----------



## JSY




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18749572
> 
> 
> FYI: SA=Cisco



I know. That's also what the rep at Queens Center said but when he was referring to having only the SAs, he was referring to the old silver 8300HDCs. I guess I'm glad he checked but not reall sure what the differences are if any (other than what it seems to be a little faster).


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC* /forum/post/18749298
> 
> 
> Well, I just restarted my box and the stuttering is gone. However, now all I'm getting is the grey screen when i try to playback my DVR...and changing of the channels is going very, very slowly. Something weird is going on in Queens.



Ok well that 100% explains why you're having stuttering problems on the broadcast channels (and all channels for that metter) -- the fact that you can't play back recordings clearly indicates that you have a failing hard drive. Take your DVR to the nearest service center and get a new one immediately -- it's done.


----------



## bigsid05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the-sloth* /forum/post/18751261
> 
> 
> Before I call her I want to make sure it's not a result of the SDV tuner being installed. If you know anyone (obviously in nyc) that has a CableCard and DIDN'T install a SDV tuner this week.... Have them check 728 and 703. I'm asking around as well.



Just posted on TGB about this and it doesn't appear that everyone lost 728, I'm asking if they can check 703 as well. Perhaps this is related to having the TAs installed? Mine aren't even connected as a pass-through (I used splitters) and ESPNHD worked fine after they were installed until last night.


----------



## pgershon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigsid05* /forum/post/18751852
> 
> 
> Just posted on TGB about this and it doesn't appear that everyone lost 728, I'm asking if they can check 703 as well. Perhaps this is related to having the TAs installed? Mine aren't even connected as a pass-through (I used splitters) and ESPNHD worked fine after they were installed until last night.



I do not get 703 or 728 on my channel list any more. I use a Moxi with Cablecard. Have not installed or picked up TA yet.


----------



## the-sloth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pgershon* /forum/post/18752137
> 
> 
> I do not get 703 or 728 on my channel list any more. I use a Moxi with Cablecard. Have not installed or picked up TA yet.



what borough?


----------



## lmz00

Picked up my tuning adapter yesterday, and 703 and 728 still work.


----------



## the-sloth

I put in a call to the contact (in the Regulatory Team) that I've worked with in the past and she sent the ticket to the foreman that handled my last case (with NBATV-HD.) Hopefully it gets resolved ASAP. I'll post any updates that I get. If anyone else has any details feel free to chime in.


----------



## bigsid05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the-sloth* /forum/post/18752792
> 
> 
> I put in a call to the contact (in the Regulatory Team) that I've worked with in the past and she sent the ticket to the foreman that handled my last case (with NBATV-HD.) Hopefully it gets resolved ASAP. I'll post any updates that I get. If anyone else has any details feel free to chime in.



Appreciate it! Hopefully this will be taken care of soon.


Another strange note, I've been losing ABC HD during the NBA Finals matches pretty much exclusively. It'll work the morning of, as well as the next day but doesn't work at all during the game (worked briefly for last Sunday night's game and then broke up and cut out completely). I'm assuming this is a signal issue on my end since they might be upping the bitrate during the game?


----------



## nyctveng

unless there is something u need to watch in the next week or so on either of those 2 channels, i recommend waiting til SDV is implemented before making the call. likely there will be lot of moves (temporary and permenant) as channels set for SDV will be "ungroomed" from their current linear positions and other non SDV channels will move around to fill those spots vacated by future SDV channels.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the-sloth* /forum/post/18751261
> 
> 
> Before I call her I want to make sure it's not a result of the SDV tuner being installed. If you know anyone (obviously in nyc) that has a CableCard and DIDN'T install a SDV tuner this week.... Have them check 728 and 703. I'm asking around as well.


----------



## the-sloth

add 757 to the list of channels that used to work that no longer work on my TiVo boxes.


----------



## JSY




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the-sloth* /forum/post/18754632
> 
> 
> add 757 to the list of channels that used to work that no longer work on my TiVo boxes.



Add me to the list of not getting 703 or 728 anymore on my TiVo after having installed the TA. Both of them are still in the program guide... however 757 is not in my program guide - not sure if I ever got 757.....


Edit: I'm in Queens.


----------



## pgershon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the-sloth* /forum/post/18752157
> 
> 
> what borough?



Manhattan - E 94th St


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the-sloth* /forum/post/18754632
> 
> 
> add 757 to the list of channels that used to work that no longer work on my TiVo boxes.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JSY* /forum/post/18754693
> 
> 
> Add me to the list of not getting 703 or 728 anymore on my TiVo after having installed the TA. Both of them are still in the program guide... however 757 is not in my program guide - not sure if I ever got 757.....
> 
> 
> Edit: I'm in Queens.



there is no 757


----------



## bigsid05

I'm on the Upper West Side (West 87th). 757 has never existed for me either.


----------



## Berk32

just did a quick runthrough - only saw ESPN and TNT move QAMs


----------



## the-sloth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18754910
> 
> 
> there is no 757



Oops. I meant 755. My TWC rented box tunes this as HLN HD but the guide data on my TiVo says it's WLNYDT & I get 'Channel not available' when I tune to it. This channel could have been an issue prior to this week though as it's not something I typically watch.


Something else I noticed is that if I try tuning that channel while in the 'Signal Strength - Cable' mode it won't even tune those channels. Using chan up/chan down it just skips them.


EDIT: Just noticed that 758 is HLN HD on my TiVo boxes.


----------



## peterlee

I have the tuning adapter installed and I still have 703 and 728 viewable and listed in the Tivo program guide, no problems. I am in Manhattan South.


----------



## bouhhan

do we have univision hd or any alternative to espn for the world cup?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bouhhan* /forum/post/18758186
> 
> 
> do we have univision hd or any alternative to espn for the world cup?



yes - we've had univision hd for a while.


you can always check http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...t/clu/clu.ashx for what channels we have.....


----------



## pgershon

Channels disappeared from guide on both my Moxi DVRs two days ago. I picked up Tuning Adaptors today, connected them, but it did not help. Just spent almost 2 hours on phone with TWC and chat with Moxi. Nobody at TWC knows what is going on. They tried to resend signal to my cablecards multiple times but no luck. They scheduled a service visit for 6/16. Waste of time.


My guess is that they took 703 and 728 out of the channel line-up they send the cablecards, probably only for Northern Manhattan. Since it is a mistake, they cannot correct it by sending signals. They need to get more people complaining before they realize they messed up.


Question to other TWC NORTHERN Manhattan cable card users - does anybody get 703 or 728 currently. Southern Man gets it (based on this board) and the regular STBs have no issues. Seems to be a cablecard problem.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pgershon* /forum/post/18759342
> 
> 
> Channels disappeared from guide on both my Moxi DVRs two days ago. I picked up Tuning Adaptors today, connected them, but it did not help. Just spent almost 2 hours on phone with TWC and chat with Moxi. Nobody at TWC knows what is going on. They tried to resend signal to my cablecards multiple times but no luck. They scheduled a service visit for 6/16. Waste of time.
> 
> 
> My guess is that they took 703 and 728 out of the channel line-up they send the cablecards, probably only for Northern Manhattan. Since it is a mistake, they cannot correct it by sending signals. They need to get more people complaining before they realize they messed up.
> 
> 
> Question to other TWC NORTHERN Manhattan cable card users - does anybody get 703 or 728 currently. Southern Man gets it (based on this board) and the regular STBs have no issues. Seems to be a cablecard problem.



you really should read the last 2 pages of this thread....


the channels were moved to other signals for some reason - and for whatever reason many cablecards didn't get that update.


----------



## pgershon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18759379
> 
> 
> you really should read the last 2 pages of this thread....
> 
> 
> the channels were moved to other signals for some reason - and for whatever reason many cablecards didn't get that update.



Actually I read the pages in great detail. TWC is unable to deliver the update to my unit at least, and my guess is that this will be true for the Northern Manhattan region. I finally got one of the more advanced groups at TWC working on the issue, and they are referring to engineering tomorrow. I completely understand that the channels were moved - my issue is not that my cablecards missed the update initially, but that they continue to miss whatever attempts TWC makes to update them.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pgershon* /forum/post/18760417
> 
> 
> Actually I read the pages in great detail. TWC is unable to deliver the update to my unit at least, and my guess is that this will be true for the Northern Manhattan region. I finally got one of the more advanced groups at TWC working on the issue, and they are referring to engineering tomorrow. I completely understand that the channels were moved - my issue is not that my cablecards missed the update initially, but that they continue to miss whatever attempts TWC makes to update them.



you and most people with cablecards.


Good luck.


----------



## pgershon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18760851
> 
> 
> you and most people with cablecards



By way of morning update, the channels have re-appeared in the guide, but 703 now comes up with no signal (but a guide entry). 728 is fully restored, but 729 is now like 703 - on guide but with no signal. It is as if SDV were implemented, but the tuning adaptor is not bringing up the channel.


I guess at this point I will chill and hope they get it straightened out by the 15th.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pgershon* /forum/post/18760887
> 
> 
> By way of morning update, the channels have re-appeared in the guide, but 703 now comes up with no signal (but a guide entry). 728 is fully restored, but 729 is now like 703 - on guide but with no signal. It is as if SDV were implemented, but the tuning adaptor is not bringing up the channel.
> 
> 
> I guess at this point I will chill and hope they get it straightened out by the 15th.



TNT, ESPN, and ESPN2 are not going to be SDV channels. - It's a mapping issue - things will be moved around like crazy over the next few days.


----------



## Berk32

as far as i can tell nothing was moved last night - and my cable box still says SDV not authorized


----------



## John Mason

Anyone know what these are with Navigator diagnostics (8300HD)? My diagnostic (pages ~26-27 of 28) has about 14 listed 'messages', with time/dates and codes, most ending with "profile_update." They cover last two days, constantly changing.


One way of entering diagnostics is holding down SELECT on the remote until the 'message hand' symbol appears on the STB. Then press the down arrow, just beneath SELECT. Page 1 appears on your TV screen. Pressing the keys scrolls through the 28 pages, including an instant jump from page 1 to 28. -- John


EDIT: These must be EAS (emergency alert system) messages passed through from broadcasters,


----------



## the-sloth

FYI- 703 & 728 are both back online for me in Brooklyn (11231.)


----------



## bigsid05

Both are back for me as well (UWS).


----------



## CaptDS9E

Phew glad I came on here, to see it was just not me with the Tuning Adapters. Even though it passes the stations through fine, after hooking up two tuning adapters to our HD Tivos I thought something was wrong when the light kept blinking on both of them. The guy who gave them to me at TW yesterday didn't say anything about it.


----------



## rit56

I read recently that Time Warner gives us the pixilation and audio dropouts for free. It's fantastic. It was fun watching HBO tonight and missing bits and pieces. Thanks for making tv watching fun again. Regular shows become game shows.... figure out whats going on and you win. I never imagined how lucky we are to live in New York City and have a media conglomerate be so on the ball. I would guess for this great service a price increase is on the horizon.


----------



## Berk32

We're just about 1 day away.... cable box still says SDV not authorized....


----------



## scott_bernstein

Woke up this morning to notice that all of my future manual recordings (i.e. not the "series" recordings) on my 8300HD had disappeared. Some error messages were logged as "Service No Longer Available" for programs that I had set up previously. Seems to have happened sometime between yesterday morning and this morning.


I imagine that they are starting to remap channels & prepare for SDV.


BE AWARE THAT YOUR MANUAL RECORDINGS MIGHT BE GONE!


----------



## Agent_C

It appears that TWC is [possibly] taking a different approach when people report pixilation and/or audio dropout issues. Instead of robotically walking the user through a bunch of useless steps and then scheduling an equally useless truck roll; they're now querying the customer as to where and when they're experience the problem and passing a report onto the IT Department'.


It could be complete BS (they don't issue ticket numbers), but assuming it isn't, it at least offers some hope that they're cognizant of the scope of the problem and taking some real steps to address it.


I'd therefore urge anyone having these problems to place a fresh call to tech support.


A_C


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/18773818
> 
> 
> Woke up this morning to notice that all of my future manual recordings (i.e. not the "series" recordings) on my 8300HD had disappeared. Some error messages were logged as "Service No Longer Available" for programs that I had set up previously. Seems to have happened sometime between yesterday morning and this morning.
> 
> 
> I imagine that they are starting to remap channels & prepare for SDV.
> 
> 
> BE AWARE THAT YOUR MANUAL RECORDINGS MIGHT BE GONE!



Hmmm, re-mapped channels have seemed to be tracked, at least w/series recordings. Don;t have any manually set, but cold this be the SDV thing??? THAT seems pretty likely given how fraked up they always seem to be...


----------



## patrickpiteo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rit56* /forum/post/18772379
> 
> 
> I read recently that Time Warner gives us the pixilation and audio dropouts for free. It's fantastic. It was fun watching HBO tonight and missing bits and pieces. Thanks for making tv watching fun again. Regular shows become game shows.... figure out whats going on and you win. I never imagined how lucky we are to live in New York City and have a media conglomerate be so on the ball. I would guess for this great service a price increase is on the horizon.



That and the ****y DVR (nice software bugs / 1080i going to 480p all by itself)well now I am going to RCN with their Tivo HD DVR bye bye crappy TWC


----------



## patrickpiteo











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/18774131
> 
> 
> It appears that TWC is [possibly] taking a different approach when people report pixilation and/or audio dropout issues. Instead of robotically walking the user through a bunch of useless steps and then scheduling an equally useless truck roll; they're now querying the customer as to where and when they're experience the problem and passing a report onto the IT Department'.
> 
> 
> It could be complete BS (they don't issue ticket numbers), but assuming it isn't, it at least offers some hope that they're cognizant of the scope of the problem and taking some real steps to address it.
> 
> 
> I'd therefore urge anyone having these problems to place a fresh call to tech support.
> 
> 
> A_C



every two seconds last nite HBO HD watching True Blood LMAO crap TWC


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *patrickpiteo* /forum/post/18775217
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> every two seconds last nite HBO HD watching True Blood LMAO crap TWC



I know, it's just awful. A whole bunch of channels are just unwatchable by me...


A_C


----------



## Chris NYC

So are the audio issues and stuttering a TWC problem? I was thinking my 3090 was crapping out on me again but two co-workers reported the same problem.


To be clear, I was watching Food Network last night from 9 - 10 and the audio would drop and the frame would freeze. 1 - 5 seconds later it would come back. I put my ear to the box and did not hear the HDD clicking (as was the case in the past when the drive was failing). My unit is was cool to the touch as well.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chris NYC* /forum/post/18775963
> 
> 
> So are the audio issues and stuttering a TWC problem? I was thinking my 3090 was crapping out on me again but two co-workers reported the same problem.
> 
> 
> To be clear, I was watching Food Network last night from 9 - 10 and the audio would drop and the frame would freeze. 1 - 5 seconds later it would come back. I put my ear to the box and did not hear the HDD clicking (as was the case in the past when the drive was failing). My unit is was cool to the touch as well.



yes - there were dropouts like that around that time for many people on many channels.


----------



## Berk32

SDV still not authorized - haven't noticed anything moving


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18776486
> 
> 
> SDV still not authorized - haven't noticed anything moving



i'm hearing sdv is postponed for as much as a month


----------



## HDTV Freak

I haven't been keeping up with this thread. Could someone tell me which DVR and non-DVR boxes TWC gives out? The hard drive on my 8300HDC is making loud noises at random times. It's time for a new box.


----------



## Berk32

SDV site got a minor update very recently (probably today)
http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/learn/cable/sdv/ 


> Quote:
> Beginning June 16, 2010, the following offerings will be delivered using Switched Digital Video. Customers affected by this change will be contacted directly by phone.
> 
> 
> NBA League Pass
> 
> NHL Center Ice
> 
> MLB Extra Innings
> 
> ESPN Game Plan
> 
> HD Xtra



Looks like they're gonna slowly phase it in.


Also, the device list got a bit longer


----------



## CaptDS9E

my Tuner and Tivo just reset, and the light on the Tuner is solid green


----------



## Digiti




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18776112
> 
> 
> yes - there were dropouts like that around that time for many people on many channels.



HBO True Blood was riddled with freezes and dropouts last night


HSN has the same.


Tudors also had problems last night


Some problems noted on Discovery Dirty Jobs tonight


My SA 8300HD has been rock solid until very recently


----------



## Tresjolie9




> Quote:
> My SA 8300HD has been rock solid until very recently



Was wondering if this was just my problem. I keep hearing my SA 8300HD, making a strange beeping noise, restarting. When I turn it on, it takes a minute for the channel list to come up, or for it to show. It has been happening for the past few weeks.


----------



## andgarden

What HD channel DOESN'T have freezes and dropouts? All of the HD cable channels that I watch (Food, Science, etc.) are impacted and have been for some time. It's gotten worse recently, too.


----------



## Tresjolie9




> Quote:
> What HD channel DOESN'T have freezes and dropouts? All of the HD cable channels that I watch (Food, Science, etc.) are impacted and have been for some time. It's gotten worse recently, too.



They are ALL acting like that, even Travel HD. The only ones which aren't having issues are the broadcast networks!


----------



## Berk32

SDV still not authorized on my Samsung box - all sports package and HD Xtra channels are located where they have been.


----------



## andgarden




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tresjolie9* /forum/post/18777617
> 
> 
> They are ALL acting like that, even Travel HD. The only ones which aren't having issues are the broadcast networks!



Yup, that is exactly my experience. I firmly believe that the multiplexing equipment TWC uses is either defective or improperly configured. I'm beginning to wonder why I personally put up with this. Monopoly power comes to mind.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andgarden* /forum/post/18777768
> 
> 
> Yup, that is exactly my experience. I firmly believe that the multiplexing equipment TWC uses is either defective or improperly configured. I'm *beginning to wonder why I personally put up with this*. Monopoly power comes to mind.



What are your options?

Mine:

1) TWC - Yes

2) FIOS - No

3) Dish - No

4) Antenna - No


In Manhattan we're generally screwed!


A_C


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/18779643
> 
> 
> What are your options?
> 
> Mine:
> 
> 1) TWC - Yes
> 
> 2) FIOS - No
> 
> 3) Dish - No
> 
> 4) Antenna - No
> 
> 
> In Manhattan we're generally screwed!
> 
> 
> A_C



Yup, those be my options. There is another one... only Netflix on TV.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andgarden* /forum/post/18777594
> 
> 
> What HD channel DOESN'T have freezes and dropouts? All of the HD cable channels that I watch (Food, Science, etc.) are impacted and have been for some time. It's gotten worse recently, too.



Are things any better for you guys? It seemed (though I didn't watch a lot of cable channels last night) to me that ever since by box lost all of its manual recordings on Sunday, that things might be better?


Admittedly I only watched 30 minutes of live TV -- The Daily Show on Comedy Central, and the last 15 minutes of Treme on HBO2-HD (as my Sunday recording had all kinds of problems -- broken into 3 segments as if my box had been rebooted), and things seemed to be clean to me! I'm on the UWS...


Admittedly not a great test....


Scott


----------



## andgarden




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/18779643
> 
> 
> What are your options?
> 
> Mine:
> 
> 1) TWC - Yes
> 
> 2) FIOS - No
> 
> 3) Dish - No
> 
> 4) Antenna - No
> 
> 
> In Manhattan we're generally screwed!
> 
> 
> A_C



Yup, that's my list too. For completeness, no RCN either.


----------



## zetachi

Screwed out here in Kew Gardens also. Was told by Verizon rep that no FIOS in the foreseeable future.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/18779643
> 
> 
> What are your options?
> 
> Mine:
> 
> 1) TWC - Yes
> 
> 2) FIOS - No
> 
> 3) Dish - No
> 
> 4) Antenna - No
> 
> 
> In Manhattan we're generally screwed!
> 
> 
> A_C


----------



## peterlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18776557
> 
> 
> SDV site got a minor update very recently (probably today)
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/learn/cable/sdv/
> 
> 
> Looks like they're gonna slowly phase it in.
> 
> 
> Also, the device list got a bit longer



The shift to a gradual rollout of SDV has apparently been confirmed by a TWC rep in a thread on tivocommunity.com. Here's what he wrote:



> Quote:
> Hello-- My name is Phil, I'm a customer service manager with Time Warner Cable. I just wanted to clarify some information. We will begin migrating channels into the SDV pool in NYC beginning tomorrow, 6/16-- HOWEVER, at this time the only channels that will be affected are the following:
> 
> 
> NBA League Pass
> 
> NHL Center Ice
> 
> MLB Extra Innings
> 
> ESPN Game Plan
> 
> HD Xtra
> 
> 
> Additional channels will be switched in July. More info is available on our website!
> 
> 
> Thanks!


 http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb...=447664&page=2 


I wonder if the gradual SDV rollout will push back the introduction of the new HD channels that was announced for late July. I'm glad that TWC has slowed down SDV if it gives it more time to work out the bugs and kinks. The now-discarded plan to move to SDV in one fell swoop seemed like a recipe for disaster and thee last few weeks with the - ongoing - audio and video glitches did nothing to increase my confidence that TWC could pull this off smoothly. I'm glad TWC has put on the brakes and slowed the train down.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/18781457
> 
> 
> The shift to a gradual rollout of SDV has apparently been confirmed by a TWC rep in a thread on tivocommunity.com. Here's what he wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb...=447664&page=2
> 
> 
> I wonder if the gradual SDV rollout will push back the introduction of the new HD channels that was announced for late July.



Nice of the rep to just repost whats on the site now....


Don't see why the new HD would matter - they're all just going to be added to the SDV list anyways (and they'll have full SDV going by then I'm sure).


I think the delay is just because of the confusion - and they don't seem to be ready yet after whatever they did to test it out recently.


----------



## jcalabria

Moving to a more gradual rollout is a good thing, even if it does delay new channel additions.


In the TWC HDTV thread I had posted my concern about the "cold turkey" approach back in April when NYC's conversion to SDV was announced:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/18510727
> 
> 
> The good news is that SDV can work quite well... it does here. The technology works... in locations where it hasn't it is most likely implementation issues, not inherent technology issues. _*If there is a concern in NYC's transition, it is that a large number of channels appear to be going "cold turkey" as opposed to introducing new channels a few at a time as we have experienced.*_



Virtually every other system cut their SDV teeth by adding just two or three new SDV HD channels at a time, going back to the early days of the HD "explosion" 18-24 months ago. The small number of channels added (not converted) each month, coupled with the fact that they were new services that people weren't yet dependent on made any initial issues seem like less of a major problem. Seeing their initial plan to convert such a large number of channels at one time, in a market as large as NYC scared the crap out of me (and I don't even live there)!


You've already had some teething issues (pixelation issues, probably due to services being moved to new SDV compatible EdgeQAM modulators that haven't been fully "tweaked", plus the tuning adaptor issues)... just imagine if all of your channels came up as "Channel Not Available" when you tuned them... rioting in the streets, no doubt. None of that is nearly as bad when its just on one or two new channels that are affected.


----------



## Berk32

SDV still not authorized on my cable box


----------



## OSUBuckly

Came on here to complain about the freezing picture/audio dropouts. Glad to see I'm not alone (but not glad that we all have this problem). True Blood was unwatchable in HD on Sunday night, and the wife sure wasn't happy about it. I've also noticed it during Deadliest Catch. I just left a message with tech support. Hopefully enough complaints will force them to address the issue. I thought maybe it just happened with recorded shows but noticed that it wasn't the case. Anybody find any sort of work around besides just watching the shows in SD?


----------



## Berk32

something is happening....


i suddenly cant do anything with my cable box other than use ch up and ch down


----------



## Berk32

or.... not


----------



## John Mason

Some bad audio/video HD breakups here (midtown NYC, 8300HD/Navigator, w/reboot), too, last night, including a DVRed show (Comedy Central, 11 pm) that became unwatchable. Switching from Biography-HD to the SD Bio channel 'cured' one glitch. Don't view daytime HD (or SD) that much, but it seems the breakups are mostly during prime time and late night.


Lots of primetime viewers using Start Over, VOD, etc. might be overtaxing the equipment, although AIUI NYC-TWC has separate QAM slots for these services. Looks like VOD/etc spectrum use is somehow screwing up the HD slots. Can't picture how introducing only about 6 switched-digital-video (SDV) channels would cause all this. -- John


----------



## Berk32

as far as i can tell - nothing has been moved to SDV yet (nor is SDV 'authorized' on my cable box)


----------



## BkDude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OSUBuckly* /forum/post/18782934
> 
> 
> Came on here to complain about the freezing picture/audio dropouts. Glad to see I'm not alone (but not glad that we all have this problem). True Blood was unwatchable in HD on Sunday night, and the wife sure wasn't happy about it. I've also noticed it during Deadliest Catch. I just left a message with tech support.



One wonders if TWC employees watch their own crap. Shouldn't they have noticed all this drama on their own?


----------



## coreynyc

Same here, The Daily Show at 11PM was impossible to watch.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/18783807
> 
> 
> Some bad audio/video HD breakups here (midtown NYC, 8300HD/Navigator, w/reboot), too, last night, including a DVRed show (Comedy Central, 11 pm) that became unwatchable. Switching from Biography-HD to the SD Bio channel 'cured' one glitch. Don't view daytime HD (or SD) that much, but it seems the breakups are mostly during prime time and late night.
> 
> 
> Lots of primetime viewers using Start Over, VOD, etc. might be overtaxing the equipment, although AIUI NYC-TWC has separate QAM slots for these services. Looks like VOD/etc spectrum use is somehow screwing up the HD slots. Can't picture how introducing only about 6 switched-digital-video (SDV) channels would cause all this. -- John


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/18784884
> 
> 
> Same here, The Daily Show at 11PM was impossible to watch.



Same here. Daily Show was absolutely unwatchable for me last night. Every other sentence was inaudible. Strangely enough the audio dropouts did not seem to be accompanied by video dropouts -- but it just may seem that way due the semi-static nature of the show.....


I switched to the SD version which was clean. But that's a really lame solution!


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/18785077
> 
> 
> Same here. Daily Show was absolutely unwatchable for me last night. Every other sentence was inaudible. Strangely enough the audio dropouts did not seem to be accompanied by video dropouts -- but it just may seem that way due the semi-static nature of the show.....
> 
> 
> I switched to the SD version which was clean. But that's a really lame solution!


*I think it's time for a Palace Revolt!*


----------



## OSUBuckly

Regarding the Freezing/Audio drops, I tried a different route today and went through the Time Warner help people on Twitter (@TWCableHelp). Here is the response I received:



> Quote:
> The best course of action would be to have technician come out to examine the signal and/or cable box, and make any necessary repairs or adjustments. Additionally, if it is a systemic problem, we will have the first step in investigating it completed.
> 
> 
> If you'd like, we can set up the service call. Just let us know and we will follow up with the appointment availability. Also, if you have the chance, please advise other Time Warner Cable customers on the forum with these issues to contact us at this address.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Brien H
> 
> Social Media Representative - Time Warner Cable
> 
> Twitter - TWCableBrienH
> [email protected]



I'm not going to waste my time having a technician come out but if other members on this forum contact [email protected] maybe it will help get them to address the problem faster.


----------



## Tresjolie9




> Quote:
> Anybody find any sort of work around besides just watching the shows in SD?



At this point, I'm starting to have issues with shows even when I watch them in SD. The drop outs and freeze ups are still there, even though it isn't as bad as what I would get in HD.


----------



## nyctveng

in a cable company architecture start over, vod, and internet are usually on seperate equipment than linear channels but it could have an overall impact on the network depending on how much or what portion of TW's headend is IP vs. analog or ASI.


biggest problem in the city is customers either stealing or running their own wires for additional tv's without a box. during primetime those tv's send noise back into the system causing havoc. also in general TW has no preventive maintenance and only responds to massive amounts of service calls or outage.


a well managed cable company has preventive maintenance where every node is visited minimum of 1x/year regardless if there are problems are not.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/18783807
> 
> 
> Some bad audio/video HD breakups here (midtown NYC, 8300HD/Navigator, w/reboot), too, last night, including a DVRed show (Comedy Central, 11 pm) that became unwatchable. Switching from Biography-HD to the SD Bio channel 'cured' one glitch. Don't view daytime HD (or SD) that much, but it seems the breakups are mostly during prime time and late night.
> 
> 
> Lots of primetime viewers using Start Over, VOD, etc. might be overtaxing the equipment, although AIUI NYC-TWC has separate QAM slots for these services. Looks like VOD/etc spectrum use is somehow screwing up the HD slots. Can't picture how introducing only about 6 switched-digital-video (SDV) channels would cause all this. -- John


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OSUBuckly* /forum/post/18785787
> 
> 
> Regarding the Freezing/Audio drops, I tried a different route today and went through the Time Warner help people on Twitter (@TWCableHelp). Here is the response I received:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to waste my time having a technician come out but if other members on this forum contact [email protected] maybe it will help get them to address the problem faster.



I would not waste my time trying to fix the glitch issue. They apparently can't fix it or do not want to acknowledge their system is the problem. Hopefully SDV will solve this. Everyone I know with Time Warner has the same issue so I really doubt it is the signal the box or the wiring. My signal is good, I have apparently the most trouble free 8300HDC TWC ever gave out and they checked my signal about a year ago. TWC should give us all a free year of cable for having to suffer this sub par service for all these years.


----------



## peterlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/18786326
> 
> 
> I would not waste my time trying to fix the glitch issue....Hopefully SDV will solve this.



Good luck with that. The transition to SDV is probably *causing* the problem, as forum member and network engineer *jcalabria* pointed out:



> Quote:
> You've already had some teething issues (pixelation issues, probably due to services being moved to new SDV compatible EdgeQAM modulators that haven't been fully "tweaked"



The good news is that the problems aren't inherent to SDV, they can be fixed. The bad news is that stamping out the bugs depends on TWC's diligence and operational excellence. How long did it take to fix the audio dropouts on 705? Or the glitches and audio dropouts on 720 and some other channels after they were first introduced? It took a couple months and we had relatively clean and stable service for about two months and then it started all over again three weeks ago when SDV infrastructure work got heavy. Unfortunately, I wouldn't be surprised if it's another month or two before TWC gets a handle on things. I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/18776526
> 
> 
> i'm hearing sdv is postponed for as much as a month



as i mentioned earlier in the week and speculated by berk32, full sdv delayed/phased in

http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/T...-At-NYC-108927


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/18786510
> 
> 
> as forum member and network engineer *jcalabria* pointed out:



Make that _FORMER_ CATV network engineer














... but I was at one time the Chief Engineer of - and later a corporate-level engineer responsible for - the Fort Lee, NJ system that is now part of TWC NY... hence my continuing interest in the NYC TWC thread.


I don't have any inside knowledge at all of NYC's SDV transition... just making a semi-educated guess that they may have moved the still-static QAM packages to the EdgeQAM modulators that are needed to support the dynamic bandwidth allocation used in SDV, and that there might be issues with those new modulators not being fully dialed in. Again, nothing more than speculation. Whatever it is, it is likely to be a headend oriented issue to be affecting so many areas and so many channels.


A key question might be... are the channels having issues limited to those scheduled for transition to SDV?


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/18786078
> 
> 
> in a cable company architecture start over, vod, and internet are usually on seperate equipment than linear channels but it could have an overall impact on the network depending on how much or what portion of TW's headend is IP vs. analog or ASI.
> 
> 
> biggest problem in the city is customers either stealing or running their own wires for additional tv's without a box. during primetime those tv's send noise back into the system causing havoc. also in general TW has no preventive maintenance and only responds to massive amounts of service calls or outage.
> 
> 
> a well managed cable company has preventive maintenance where every node is visited minimum of 1x/year regardless if there are problems are not.



Agree 100% on all points, just adding the possibility that, in preparation for SDV, the troubled channels may have been moved to new equipment that is not yet fully debugged and dialed in. If they haven't moved the still linear broadcasts to new hardware, then they almost certainly have added additional carriers for testing and they may have had to reduce bandwidth allocations to do so. Someone local with TSReader should be able to figure out what really is going on.


----------



## AndyHDTV

TWC Flicks On SDV In NYC

MSO Delivering More Than 200 Channels Via Switched Digital Video

By Todd Spangler -- Multichannel News, 6/16/2010 5:52:22 PM

Time Warner Cable has turned on switched digital video this week for some customers in New York, and will bring SDV online for the entire region in stages through next month.


The rollout of switched digital video will first be in Staten Island, according to TWC spokesman Alex Dudley. The rest of the New York/New Jersey cluster -- which serves about 1.4 million customers -- will follow through July.


Switched digital video makes efficient use of bandwidth by transmitting linear TV channels only when a customer in a service area requests them. According to TWC, using the bandwidth reclaimed from SDV, it can offer more than 100 high-definition channels and launch such services as DOCSIS 3.0-based broadband and HD video-on-demand.


In New York, the operator will deliver more than 200 channels via SDV, including sports tiers NBA League Pass, NHL Center Ice, MLB Extra Innings and ESPN Game Plan.


Other channels to be delivered via switched digital video include: ABC Family HD, AMC HD, BBC America HD, BET HD, Biography HD, Bravo HD, CBS College Sports HD, Cinemax HD, CNBC HD, Comedy Central HD, Disney HD, Fox Business Network HD, FX HD, G4 HD, HSN, MSNBC HD, MTV HD, National Geographic Channel HD, Nick Jr, Outdoor Channel HD, QVC, Science Channel, SiTV, TLC HD and USA HD.


Customers using CableCard devices, including TiVo and Arris' Moxi DVRs, will be required to pick up a free "tuning adapter" from a TWC customer-service center in order to view the channels delivered via SDV. TWC said it is contacting affected subscribers directly by phone. This week's rollout affects about 800 customers, Dudley said.


TWC is directing customers in the New York City region to its web site for more information at
http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...v/default.html .


The cable operator is using BigBand Networks' SDV system, which it is using in more than 20 other markets, including Los Angeles and Dallas. Time Warner Cable kicked off the one of the industry's first tests of switched digital video, in Austin, Texas, in 2004.


http://www.multichannel.com/article/...SDV_In_NYC.php


----------



## peterlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/18786597
> 
> 
> A key question might be... are the channels having issues limited to those scheduled for transition to SDV?



No, I've seen the video freezes and audio dropouts recently on the Travel Channel (Monday night, 6/14, 11 - 12 am during the Dhani Jones travel show), MTV SD and Nickelodeon SD. None of those channels were supposed to be switched to SDV, unless something's changed.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/18786597
> 
> 
> A key question might be... are the channels having issues limited to those scheduled for transition to SDV?



I think we've all seen problems on just about all non-OTA channels - many that are not going SDV (such as HBO-HD).


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/18786587
> 
> 
> as i mentioned earlier in the week and speculated by berk32, full sdv delayed/phased in
> 
> http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/T...-At-NYC-108927





> Quote:
> A Time Warner Cable insider tells Broadband Reports that users will be getting this (pdf) Cisco STA1520 adapter. The source also says that yesterday saw "some sports channels in the 400 range" and "the channels in the HD Extra package" switched. The employee notes that Northern Manhattan is on tap for conversion this evening.



Nothing yet - I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## lorus

STA1520 still blinking. Smithsonian HD is now reported by TiVo as "Not Available."


update: spoke to a rep. This guy, I think, was honest. He said that there is nothing they can do over the phone and that the only thing that I can do is to swap the tuning adapter at the store.


Will do it on Saturday.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lorus* /forum/post/18787275
> 
> 
> STA1520 still blinking. Smithsonian HD is now reported by TiVo as "Not Available."
> 
> 
> update: spoke to a rep. This guy, I think, was honest. He said that there is nothing they can do over the phone and that the only thing that I can do is to swap the tuning adapter at the store.
> 
> 
> Will do it on Saturday.



pulling the power - waiting a bit - then plugging back in not doing the trick?


----------



## JSY

I got a call tonight from TWCNYC to remind me about the letter I received regarding picking up the TA. He said that they were starting it tonight and that I should check my HD Xtra channels and if something doesn't work out right, to contact customer service with installation questions. Frankly, the STA1520's light is not on. When I pull the plug and plug it back in, it'll blink a few times and then go off. So, not sure what is supposed to happen. I don't seem to have lost any channels (I am getting Smithsonian HD) and when I check the TA diagnostics in TiVo, I get a status of "In Progress" - which is always what I've gotten. Doing a test on the channels shows me "No channels available." as if nothing is going through the TA. Maybe SDV hasn't started yet for me but the call was sort of interesting.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JSY* /forum/post/18787650
> 
> 
> I got a call tonight from TWCNYC to remind me about the letter I received regarding picking up the TA. He said that they were starting it tonight and that I should check my HD Xtra channels and if something doesn't work out right, to contact customer service with installation questions. Frankly, the STA1520's light is not on. When I pull the plug and plug it back in, it'll blink a few times and then go off. So, not sure what is supposed to happen. I don't seem to have lost any channels (I am getting Smithsonian HD) and when I check the TA diagnostics in TiVo, I get a status of "In Progress" - which is always what I've gotten. Doing a test on the channels shows me "No channels available." as if nothing is going through the TA. Maybe SDV hasn't started yet for me but the call was sort of interesting.



Still hasn't been activated in manhattan yet (maybe they're waiting for the MLB games to end, so nobody really loses anything - just in case..)


----------



## andgarden

Knock wood, but tonight is the biggest improvement in ages. No dropouts or freezes on Top Chef in S. Manhattan.


I sent a note about the problems the other day to the TWC web people, so who knows, maybe they corrected something. Or maybe the SDV rollout caused someone from TWC to actually watch the content they transmit. . .


----------



## Chris NYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andgarden* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Knock wood, but tonight is the biggest improvement in ages. No dropouts or freezes on Top Chef in S. Manhattan.
> 
> 
> I sent a note about the problems the other day to the TWC web people, so who knows, maybe they corrected something. Or maybe the SDV rollout caused someone from TWC to actually watch the content they transmit. . .



My box has been rock solid since Monday.


----------



## peterlee

Anyone else mind checking 720 (MTV HD) right now? It is a disaster for me, audio drops and video freezes every 3 seconds.


----------



## lorus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18787452
> 
> 
> pulling the power - waiting a bit - then plugging back in not doing the trick?



Tried it, did not help.


----------



## kwitel

THIS IS THE SECOND WEEK IN A ROW THAT I HAVE MISSED THE ULTIMATE FIGHTER FINALE!!!!!


I havent seen anyone else mention probs with Spike...can someone make mew feel better and let me know they are having probs too?










$hit-no Tosh.0 or Daily Show tonight either.


Does anyone else have any problems with pausing shows?


If I keep a show paused for more than 5 minutes, I lose all audio and occasionally, the whole system freezes and i need to reboot.


----------



## Berk32

just checked comedy central - not sounding good with audio drops (and video problems)


same with MTV and Spike


Not a coincidence - Spike HD, Comedy Central HD and MTV HD are all on the same QAM


only channels i've noticed problems tonight


----------



## peterlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18787965
> 
> 
> just checked comedy central - not sounding good with audio drops (and video problems)
> 
> 
> same with MTV and Spike
> 
> 
> Not a coincidence - Spike HD, Comedy Central HD and MTV HD are all on the same QAM
> 
> 
> only channels i've noticed problems tonight



The Travel Channel HD had some drops and freezes tonight, far less frequently than the other channels, every 10-15 minutes. What's interesting is that the Travel Channel HD is one of the few channels that's not being switched to SDV yet it still seems to be impacted by whatever's causing this mess.


----------



## Digiti




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18787965
> 
> 
> just checked comedy central - not sounding good with audio drops (and video problems)
> 
> 
> same with MTV and Spike
> 
> 
> Not a coincidence - Spike HD, Comedy Central HD and MTV HD are all on the same QAM
> 
> 
> only channels i've noticed problems tonight




MTV 720 and all Starz channels are terrible today.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/18788127
> 
> 
> The Travel Channel HD had some drops and freezes tonight, far less frequently than the other channels, every 10-15 minutes. What's interesting is that the Travel Channel HD is one of the few channels that's not being switched to SDV yet it still seems to be impacted by whatever's causing this mess.



one has nothing to do with the other. it's not like they are doing anything right now to the existing channel feeds.


----------



## peterlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18788153
> 
> 
> one has nothing to do with the other. it's not like they are doing anything right now to the existing channel feeds.



They may not have turned on SDV yet but per jcalabria's educated speculation, all the channel signals may be feeding through new modulators that were installed to support SDV and this new equipment may be throwing things off until it's tweaked and calibrated. So I think one has a lot to do with the other.


----------



## TravKoolBreeze

Well my box just told me 795 is currently unavailable and in the Diag screen, it say SDV authorized true now.


----------



## Berk32

SDV Authorized



It Begins....


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/18788216
> 
> 
> They may not have turned on SDV yet but per jcalabria's educated speculation, all the channel signals may be feeding through new modulators that were installed to support SDV and this equipment needs to be tweaked and calibrated, even without SDV being turn on. So I think these problems are all very much related to one another since they all stem from the infrastructure changes that have been implemented to support SDV.



yes i know.


But whether or not a channel is going SDV doesn't matter.


----------



## Berk32

SDV is currently using Freqs (Mhz) 633, 639, 645 andd 651


----------



## Berk32

as far as i can tell...


all of the channels in the 400s below 445 are now SDV (GameHD1 and GameHD2 are not - same with TeamHD)

along with:

787 MAVHD

794 Smithsonian On Demand HD

795 Smithsonian HD

796 MGM HD


As of now all original signals are still active.


----------



## TonyNYC

SDV reads false here in Elmhurst, Queens.


----------



## TravKoolBreeze

Is anyone in N. Manhattann who has the HDXtra channels actually able to tune them in or is the currently unavailable screen to all?


----------



## the-sloth

In addition to the two TiVo HD boxes I have I rent a SciAtl 4250HDC... Checking the SDV status on the Cisco TAs for the TiVo is super easy, but how are you guys checking the SDV state on the SciAtl boxes?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the-sloth* /forum/post/18789037
> 
> 
> In addition to the two TiVo HD boxes I have I rent a SciAtl 4250HDC... Checking the SDV status on the Cisco TAs for the TiVo is super easy, but how are you guys checking the SDV state on the SciAtl boxes?



on my samsung box the easiest way is just to go to ch 996 - pretty sure thats on the sa boxes too


(or hold select on the remote for like 5 seconds then press down - completely different diagnostic screen that also has it)


----------



## Berk32

right now chs 432 and 426 are active for me - if you want to see SDV in action......


----------



## Berk32

also - on page 5 of my "hold select then press down" of the Sammy diagnostics - in the "Name & Grid Banner" line - it'll say SDV in the channel detail


----------



## the-sloth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18789086
> 
> 
> on my samsung box the easiest way is just to go to ch 996 - pretty sure thats on the sa boxes too



yup, that got did it. SDV Auth showing False in Brooklyn.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the-sloth* /forum/post/18789215
> 
> 
> yup, that got did it. SDV Auth showing False in Brooklyn.



they're going one region a day it seems


SI was first - Northern Manhattan was last night.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/18786597
> 
> 
> A key question might be... are the channels having issues limited to those scheduled for transition to SDV?



Hard to tell, the channel line-up for SDV was up for about a week or so quite a while ago. Berk did his calculation it was 241 overall channels, 76 of which were HD. The issues are city-wide, so from all head ends...


FWIW, SDV Auth showing even on non OCRAP boxes.


----------



## the-sloth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18789534
> 
> 
> they're going one region a day it seems
> 
> 
> SI was first - Northern Manhattan was last night.



Ah, ok. Does anyone have a map or know how the TWC plants/headends are divided up that service nyc? While talking to people about loosing ESPNHD last week I was curious how it was split up, but couldn't find any mention of it anywhere.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/18789610
> 
> 
> Hard to tell, the channel line-up for SDV was up for about a week or so quite a while ago. Berk did his calculation it was 241 overall channels, 76 of which were HD. The issues are city-wide, so from all head ends...
> 
> 
> FWIW, SDV Auth showing even on non OCRAP boxes.



1) the full list is on the SDV section on the TWC site (in the pdf of the letter)


2) every TWC cable box out there now is SDV capable


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the-sloth* /forum/post/18789716
> 
> 
> Ah, ok. Does anyone have a map or know how the TWC plants/headends are divided up that service nyc? While talking to people about loosing ESPNHD last week I was curious how it was split up, but couldn't find any mention of it anywhere.




From NYC.gov

http://www.nyc.gov/html/doitt/images...erritories.jpg 

http://www.nyc.gov/html/doitt/html/b...ss_cable.shtml


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18787965
> 
> 
> just checked comedy central - not sounding good with audio drops (and video problems)
> 
> 
> same with MTV and Spike
> 
> 
> Not a coincidence - Spike HD, Comedy Central HD and MTV HD are all on the same QAM
> 
> 
> only channels i've noticed problems tonight



Yep, Comedy Central HD has been virtually unwatchable to me for the past 2 nights. Has anyone successfully placed a service call w/o requiring a truck visit? And if so, what did you tell them?


Also noticed MGM-HD was SDV for me last night. I tried to tune it got a "MGM-HD is currently unavailable message. Press 'A' to retry" message, and it came up after 2-3 tries. Wonder how many shows we're going to miss because the channel is "unavailable" upon 1st tuning???


Checked the diags, and SDV is authorized on my box, saying that MGM-HD was SDV when I tuned it....


----------



## the-sloth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18789842
> 
> 
> From NYC.gov
> 
> http://www.nyc.gov/html/doitt/images...erritories.jpg
> 
> http://www.nyc.gov/html/doitt/html/b...ss_cable.shtml



I thought there were only 5 TWC headends in NYC? That map shows 7 territories & the list shows 6. What I was looking for is a way to determine which headend services a given location.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/18789882
> 
> 
> ...I tried to tune it got a "MGM-HD is currently unavailable message. Press 'A' to retry" message, and it came up after 2-3 tries. Wonder how many shows we're going to miss because the channel is "unavailable" upon 1st tuning???



If there are SDV problems, this will be the typical symptom... it's essentially the video equivalent of an "all circuits are busy" message. After the very first SDV channels were rolled out here about two years ago (Speed, Planet Green and HGTV, if I recall correctly), this was seen occasionally for the first week or so until they got things squared away... it has been an extremely rare occurence since then... the very few times I have seen the message in the past two years (maybe 4 or 5 times), it has always occurred on nearly all SDV channels simultaneously, indicating a headend or command and control issue, would last an hour or so and be gone.


Even though I have not experienced any "channel not available" messages at all in recent memory, a TWC tech I know told me yesterday that my node was going to be split because they were "getting close" to maxing out the SDV and VOD service group (the group of customers who share common SDV/VOD bandwidth) for my node.


Point is... once things get settled in there shouldn't be issues and TWC DOES monitor SDV pool allocations to prevent these messages from being an issue. I hope that the NYC experience is closer to Charlotte's than it has been for some other divisions (Northeast Ohio comes to mind as a bad example).


----------



## barhow

I live in Bayside, Queens The program guide has not been updated since Sunday's schedule. Usually, it updates to 6 days in the future. Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the-sloth* /forum/post/18789949
> 
> 
> I thought there were only 5 TWC headends in NYC? That map shows 7 territories & the list shows 6. What I was looking for is a way to determine which headend services a given location.




western brooklyn is fed from the same headend as queens east and queens south (original BQ/QUICS cable). most content aquisition is done at 23 street manhattan and fed to the other headends.


----------



## coreynyc

I can't go past Sunday on either of my boxes. I'm in Forest Hills



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barhow* /forum/post/18790025
> 
> 
> I live in Bayside, Queens The program guide has not been updated since Sunday's schedule. Usually, it updates to 6 days in the future. Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## tamanaco

It rained last night and so my TV is having signal problems again... The saga continues... Something is getting wet in or around the building that's causing service disruptions. Once again I'm having more techs coming in next Wednesday.


Is there anyone out there in the area of 88th Street between Columbus and CPW having signal problems? There is another apartment in my building with TWC and they are also experiencing signal problems. Cream Cleaners on the corner of 88th and Columbus always has a TV on and you can sometimes see pixelation and sound drops on their TV. They have regular cable boxes not the 8300HD DVRs which appear to be more sensitive to signal fluctuations, so their picture does not drop completely as it does on my 8300HD. Same with my regular cable box in the bedroom... when the signal gets weak I drops sound and gets pixelation... so the issue does not appear to be as drastic for users with regular cable boxes.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamanaco* /forum/post/18791902
> 
> 
> It rained last night and so my TV is having signal problems again... The saga continues... Something is getting wet in or around the building that's causing service disruptions. Once again I'm having more techs coming in next Wednesday.
> 
> 
> Is there anyone out there in the area of 88th Street between Columbus and CPW having signal problems? There is another apartment in my building with TWC and they are also experiencing signal problems. Cream Cleaners on the corner of 88th and Columbus always has a TV on and you can sometimes see pixelation and sound drops on their TV. They have regular cable boxes not the 8300HD DVRs which appear to be more sensitive to signal fluctuations, so their picture does not drop completely as it does on my 8300HD. Same with my regular cable box in the bedroom... when the signal gets weak I drops sound and gets pixelation... so the issue does not appear to be as drastic for users with regular cable boxes.



is it all channels? just some?


----------



## Berk32

right now SDV isn't doing much.... there are more slots available than actual channels...


For some reason i have MLB2 and ESPNGame6 available (both are 100% in the clear even direct on my tv in the SDV range - but their scrambled non-SDV signals are still in the line as well)


----------



## TravKoolBreeze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/18789882
> 
> 
> Yep, Comedy Central HD has been virtually unwatchable to me for the past 2 nights. Has anyone successfully placed a service call w/o requiring a truck visit? And if so, what did you tell them?
> 
> 
> Also noticed MGM-HD was SDV for me last night. I tried to tune it got a "MGM-HD is currently unavailable message. Press 'A' to retry" message, and it came up after 2-3 tries. Wonder how many shows we're going to miss because the channel is "unavailable" upon 1st tuning???
> 
> 
> Checked the diags, and SDV is authorized on my box, saying that MGM-HD was SDV when I tuned it....



For now, I got 426, 432, and 787 (MAV TV "HD") working but still getting the "Unavailable" message for MGM and Smithsonian HD.


----------



## peterlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/18789882
> 
> 
> Yep, Comedy Central HD has been virtually unwatchable to me for the past 2 nights. Has anyone successfully placed a service call w/o requiring a truck visit? And if so, what did you tell them?



There's a lot of improvement tonight. I watched about 20 minutes of Futurama on Comedy Central HD from 9:45 pm and didn't have any audio or video problems. I also flipped to Spike HD for a few minutes and it was also clean. MTV HD seems to be the laggard; picture froze and audio dropped twice within 5 minutes but it's then been clean for the next 5 (and now it just glitched again). It has to said that's still much improved over the last few nights when the channel was having problems every three seconds.


----------



## Berk32

i have a new spreadsheet - debating whether or not to post it - it'll be crazy confusing now... there's like 6 different colors in it now....


I think i'll just wait until they move more to SDV (or at least turn off the now-hidden feeds of the channels already moved...)


----------



## uesjd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/18792769
> 
> 
> There's a lot of improvement tonight. I watched about 20 minutes of Futurama on Comedy Central HD from 9:45 pm and didn't have any audio or video problems. I also flipped to Spike HD for a few minutes and it was also clean. MTV HD seems to be the laggard; picture froze and audio dropped twice within 5 minutes but it's then been clean for the next 5 (and now it just glitched again). It has to said that's still much improved over the last few nights when the channel was having problems every three seconds.



I'm seeing an improvement also, on FoodNetwork HD, TLC HD, and Discovery Health. I wonder what they did.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18792818
> 
> 
> i have a new spreadsheet - debating whether or not to post it - it'll be crazy confusing now... there's like 6 different colors in it now....
> 
> 
> I think i'll just wait until they move more to SDV (or at least turn off the now-hidden feeds of the channels already moved...)



yeah could you post it as im curious as to what frequencies they are using for SDV, here in dallas they are using 819-861MHz for SDV now.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120* /forum/post/18792859
> 
> 
> yeah could you post it as im curious as to what frequencies they are using for SDV, here in dallas they are using 819-861MHz for SDV now.



already said last night - its 633-651 for now (only 4 channels) - right above the 4 used for ondemand.


For some reason 837-861 are unused here in NYC - 837 ad 843 used to be a while back for some channels before a major restructuring.

They could be in use..... just not being used by any residential cable or internet service...


----------



## Berk32

Seems they may have no properly added MGM and Smithsonian to SDV...


If I'm reading the diagnostic screen right, there's a "SDV Carousel Number of Entries: 31"


NBA/MLS = 10

ESPN = 6

MLB/NHL = 14

+MAVTV

=31


(also when i go to the box diagnostic on my SA 4250HDC it seems those 2 channels try to connect via SDV but don't find the channel)


----------



## tamanaco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18791992
> 
> 
> is it all channels? just some?



Complete loss of picture and sound, frequent pixelation and dropped sound happens on all channels in my 8300HD after it rains. Pixelation and dropped sound also happens on all channels in my 3100 box (but never complete loss of picture). The pixelation and dropped sound at the cleaners is on CNN non-HD which is the channel the owner has on most of the time. I did not ask the owner to change channel when I saw the problem there.


----------



## lorus

Ubelievable. When I went to sleep TA was blinking and TiVo diagnostic was showing TA to be in permanent INITIALIZING state. The regular SA box was indicating SDV was on and showing MGM HD. I was bummed out, thinking that I would have to invite a tech and take time off work.


I wake up this morning and the light is solid green and SDV channels are now available on TiVo.


I distinctly remember that one phone rep was telling me that TWC cannot do *anything* remotely to TA. This obviously turned out not to be true.


Dear Time Warner,


Thank you for making my TA work, but please train the phone a little better.


----------



## nyctveng

those upper end frequencies called "rolloff" are subject to cell phone interference which is probably why they are not used.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18792883
> 
> 
> already said last night - its 633-651 for now (only 4 channels) - right above the 4 used for ondemand.
> 
> 
> For some reason 837-861 are unused here in NYC - 837 ad 843 used to be a while back for some channels before a major restructuring.
> 
> They could be in use..... just not being used by any residential cable or internet service...


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/18793718
> 
> 
> those upper end frequencies called "rolloff" are subject to cell phone interference which is probably why they are not used.



well thats a waste......


----------



## JSY

Well, as of this morning, my TA is still blinking and my TiVo still says that it is still "In Progress" and Initializing. I don't think SDV has been turned on for my area (Queens West) - when I check my Cisco 8640HDC, it shows that SDV Authorization is False. My Tivo is still receiving MGM HD. Just so strange to have gotten a call from TWC on Wednesday that SDV was being implemented and here it is 2 days later and it doesn't look like it has been. I wonder when they'll get to my area. I'd like to think that the electricity being used for the TA would start to be put to good use!


----------



## lorus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JSY* /forum/post/18794500
> 
> 
> Well, as of this morning, my TA is still blinking and my TiVo still says that it is still "In Progress" and Initializing. I don't think SDV has been turned on for my area (Queens West) - when I check my Cisco 8640HDC, it shows that SDV Authorization is False. My Tivo is still receiving MGM HD. Just so strange to have gotten a call from TWC on Wednesday that SDV was being implemented and here it is 2 days later and it doesn't look like it has been. I wonder when they'll get to my area. I'd like to think that the electricity being used for the TA would start to be put to good use!



Same was true for me while SDV was flagged as false on 8300HDC box - MGM HD was coming through with/without TA.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18793201
> 
> 
> Seems they may have no properly added MGM and Smithsonian to SDV...
> 
> 
> If I'm reading the diagnostic screen right, there's a "SDV Carousel Number of Entries: 31"
> 
> 
> NBA/MLS = 10
> 
> ESPN = 6
> 
> MLB/NHL = 14
> 
> +MAVTV
> 
> =31
> 
> 
> (also when i go to the box diagnostic on my SA 4250HDC it seems those 2 channels try to connect via SDV but don't find the channel)



MGM-HD is most definitely SDV for me on the upper west side. Tuned it (yes it took some time to spin up on SDV), and sure enough in the diagnostic screen it was SDV.


Also, the problems with Comedy Central are also completely cleared up for me -- watched more than an hour last night without one glitch. Can't confirm for any other channels at this point....


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamanaco* /forum/post/18791902
> 
> 
> It rained last night and so my TV is having signal problems again... The saga continues... Something is getting wet in or around the building that's causing service disruptions. Once again I'm having more techs coming in next Wednesday.
> 
> 
> Is there anyone out there in the area of 88th Street between Columbus and CPW having signal problems? There is another apartment in my building with TWC and they are also experiencing signal problems. Cream Cleaners on the corner of 88th and Columbus always has a TV on and you can sometimes see pixelation and sound drops on their TV. They have regular cable boxes not the 8300HD DVRs which appear to be more sensitive to signal fluctuations, so their picture does not drop completely as it does on my 8300HD. Same with my regular cable box in the bedroom... when the signal gets weak I drops sound and gets pixelation... so the issue does not appear to be as drastic for users with regular cable boxes.



I'm close by (86th and Columbus) and do not see any of the symptoms that you describe...


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/18794680
> 
> 
> MGM-HD is most definitely SDV for me on the upper west side. Tuned it (yes it took some time to spin up on SDV), and sure enough in the diagnostic screen it was SDV.
> 
> 
> Also, the problems with Comedy Central are also completely cleared up for me -- watched more than an hour last night without one glitch. Can't confirm for any other channels at this point....



I guess my assumption (hope) that the # of channels on the SDV system would be visible somewhere in diagnostics was wrong....


o well..


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18794801
> 
> 
> I guess my assumption (hope) that the # of channels on the SDV system would be visible somewhere in diagnostics was wrong....
> 
> 
> o well..



Yeah I imagine that the "SDV carousel" screen that you describe probably shows what SDV channels are currently in your own personal carousel of SDV channels you've previously tuned. I guess it sort of holds onto some number of SDV streams at a time?


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18794801
> 
> 
> I guess my assumption (hope) that the # of channels on the SDV system would be visible somewhere in diagnostics was wrong....
> 
> 
> o well..



I've never found any SDV summary total anywhere... but you can scan through channels while looking at the tuner page and make your own tally. (you can't direct-access a channel while in diagnostics).


AFAIK, the "carousel" info you referred to earlier is not a list/count of all SDV channels... it is the list of currently or recently assigned SDV slots in your service group. Once the first customer in your group requests a particular SDV program, the channel setup is left intact even if all customers cease watching it (unless the bandwidth is needed for another service). The current list of assignments (the carousel) is periodically broadcast to, and cached by, the boxes. The combination of the persistent slot assignments and locally cached carousel information allows the box to tune a currently setup channel at its last known QAM slot, even if two-way communications is not available for some reason.


A few of our SD-SDV programs are unencrypted here, and you can watch them with a clear QAM tuner sometimes... but you can never count on seeing the same program on the same subchannel if you try it even a few hours later (could be a different program - clear or encrypted - or nothing because that slot was returned to the pool. However, some popular SDV programs such as Fox News and USA can almost always be found in the same QAM slot because their setups are persistent... they almost never get torn down because they are watched so frequently by so many customers.


BTW... even though Charlotte started with a slow gradual rollout of SDV... at the moment we are running 218 SD and 74 HD services under SDV. Those are all run in 16 QAMs with, as I have reported, no real issues to speak of.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/18795003
> 
> 
> Yeah I imagine that the "SDV carousel" screen that you describe probably shows what SDV channels are currently in your own personal carousel of SDV channels you've previously tuned. I guess it sort of holds onto some number of SDV streams at a time?



That's pretty much it, but it's not "personal"... it is "local" for whatever customers constitute the SDV service group you belong to.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/18795043
> 
> 
> I've never found any SDV summary total anywhere... but you can scan through channels while looking at the tuner page and make your own tally. (you can't direct-access a channel while in diagnostics).
> 
> 
> AFAIK, the "carousel" info you referred to earlier is not a list/count of all SDV channels... it is the list of currently or recently assigned SDV slots in your service group. Once the first customer in your group requests a particular SDV program, the channel setup is left intact even if all customers cease watching it (unless the bandwidth is needed for another service). The current list of assignments (the carousel) is periodically broadcast to, and cached by, the boxes... this lets the box tune a currently setup channel at its last known QAM slot even if two-way communications is not available for some reason.



Ah ok that makes sense- i think there were about 31 available slots within the 4 QAMs when i last checked yesterday (2 of them had 11, and i think 1 had 5 and another 4.)



> Quote:
> A few of our SD-SDV programs are unencrypted here, and you can watch them with a clear QAM tuner sometimes... but you can never count on seeing the same program on the same subchannel if you try it even a few hours later (could be a different program - clear or encrypted - or nothing because that slot was returned to the pool. However, some popular SDV programs such as Fox News and USA can almost always be found in the same QAM slot because their setups are persistent... they almost never get torn down because they are watched so frequently by so many customers.



yeah right now we have 2 coming in unencrpyted - a MLB EI channel and an ESPN package channel (both available with and without a box) - they've been in different spots on my tv both times i checked... i get thats how it works...


----------



## nyctveng

here in southern manhattan i found out after ordering vod that it was on frequency 837.


still no sdv here though.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18792883
> 
> 
> already said last night - its 633-651 for now (only 4 channels) - right above the 4 used for ondemand.
> 
> 
> For some reason 837-861 are unused here in NYC - 837 ad 843 used to be a while back for some channels before a major restructuring.
> 
> They could be in use..... just not being used by any residential cable or internet service...


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/18795765
> 
> 
> here in southern manhattan i found out after ordering vod that it was on frequency 837.
> 
> 
> still no sdv here though.



o - so they are using some of it for on demand....


interesting - thats what i had assumed at one point - but had nothing to support it (unlike the other 4 channels).


----------



## Berk32

June 18th 2010



> Quote:
> The previously announced launch of gmc HD on ch. 695 will be postponed until further notice.
> 
> 
> The previously announced addition of the following simulcast channels will now occur on June 30, 2010: Music On Demand on ch. 1984, Cutting Edge On Demand on 1985, Sports On Demand on 1986, Sportskool On Demand on 1987, Exercise On Demand on 1988, Kids Preschool On Demand on 1989, Kids On Demand on 1990, News & World On Demand on 1991, Lifestyles On Demand on 1992, Entertainment On Demand on 1993 and Primetime On Demand on 1994.
> 
> 
> The previously announced launch of the following channels on July 29, 2010 cannot be accessed on CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Products purchased at retail without additional two-way capable equipment:
> 
> 
> CMT HD on ch. 694, Cooking Channel HD on ch. 751, DIY HD on ch. 688, Fox Soccer HD on ch. 485, GOL TV HD on ch. 469, Hallmark HD on ch. 684, National Geographic Wild HD on ch. 696, Ovation HD on ch. 683, Reelz HD on ch. 650, Showtime Beyond HD on ch. 670, Showtime Next HD on ch. 673, Showtime Women HD on ch. 671, Sundance HD on ch. 693 and TV Guide HD on ch. 690. In Manhattan, Brooklyn and Queens we launch Nickelodeon HD on ch. 706, VH1 HD on ch. 719, Discovery Kids HD on ch. 722 and Galavision HD on ch. 769. In Mount Vernon Nickelodeon will launch on ch. 739, VH1 HD on ch. 726, Discovery Kids HD on 735 and Galavision HD on ch. 754. Each of these HD simulcasts will be available at the same service level as their standard definition counterparts.
> 
> 
> Also occurring on July 29, 2010, Music Choice On Demand (then a singular channel) will be simulcast onto ch. 1983.


----------



## Berk32

so they do intend to be fully SDV by then for sure.


----------



## peterlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/18795043
> 
> 
> BTW... even though Charlotte started with a slow gradual rollout of SDV... at the moment we are running 218 SD and 74 HD services under SDV. Those are all run in 16 QAMs with, as I have reported, no real issues to speak of.



Are Cablecard users in Charlotte also problem-free? I've read the TWC Ohio thread on tivocommunity.com and it seems to be an endless series of problems there with frequent loss of tuning adapter initialization - which can only be fixed by phoning customer service - and tuning adapters that fail to tune to a channel but reports to the DVR that it has, resulting in a blank recording. This is my concern for Cablecard users in NYC.


----------



## andgarden

Fingers crossed and knocking my head on wood, but freezes and glitches have stayed WAY DOWN for the last few days for me in S. Manhattan.


----------



## JSY




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lorus* /forum/post/18794622
> 
> 
> Same was true for me while SDV was flagged as false on 8300HDC box - MGM HD was coming through with/without TA.



Well, SDV still isn't here and I've stopped looking for it. I'm just a bit miffed to have it connected constantly blinking and wasting electricity waiting for something that who knows when will happen, despite them calling me on Wednesday about it happening that night. I want to disconnect it but in the same token I don't want to miss any activation either and minimize having to call them.


----------



## pgershon

Moxi -cablecard SDV?


Not sure what's up


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pgershon* /forum/post/18803457
> 
> 
> Moxi -cablecard SDV?
> 
> 
> Not sure what's up



both working normally here on my 3290 and haven't been moved or anything.


They're both on the same Freq as MSG+HD, so if thats not working either then something is up for you.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JSY* /forum/post/18803443
> 
> 
> Well, SDV still isn't here and I've stopped looking for it. I'm just a bit miffed to have it connected constantly blinking and wasting electricity waiting for something that who knows when will happen, despite them calling me on Wednesday about it happening that night. I want to disconnect it but in the same token I don't want to miss any activation either and minimize having to call them.



I don't know why people are leaving these things plugged in and waiting if SDV hasn't been turned on yet....


You can just wait until you cant get the channels anymore (that means SDV is on) - then just plug the box in...


----------



## pgershon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18803478
> 
> 
> both working normally here on my 3290 and haven't been moved or anything.
> 
> 
> They're both on the same Freq as MSG+HD, so if thats not working either then something is up for you.



Thanks. Did they move at one point in last 10 days or so? My Moxi was looking for wrong frequency (I believe) but corrected upon reset.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pgershon* /forum/post/18803645
> 
> 
> Thanks. Did they move at one point in last 10 days or so? My Moxi was looking for wrong frequency (I believe) but corrected upon reset.



yes - TNT did move earlier this month.


----------



## pgershon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18803697
> 
> 
> yes - TNT did move earlier this month.



Actually still not working. After reading your email, I observed that 727 (MSG HD) also was out, but 727 was not even in my guide. I called TWC and they sent signals to my house a few time. Actually got 727 working, but still no 708 and 703. I am not really sure what to think as my other Moxi has no issues (one room apart).


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pgershon* /forum/post/18804213
> 
> 
> Actually still not working. After reading your email, I observed that 727 (MSG HD) also was out, but 727 was not even in my guide. I called TWC and they sent signals to my house a few time. Actually got 727 working, but still no 708 and 703. I am not really sure what to think as my other Moxi has no issues (one room apart).



i said MSG+hd (748) not MSGHD


----------



## JSY




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18803501
> 
> 
> I don't know why people are leaving these things plugged in and waiting if SDV hasn't been turned on yet....
> 
> 
> You can just wait until you cant get the channels anymore (that means SDV is on) - then just plug the box in...



You obviously mean me. Berk32, the signal does not pass through if it is not plugged in so I'd have to run the cable back into the box and the way I have it set up, it's a pain in the ass to get to. I connected it in the first place because TWC said it was happening this past week and they even called me to confirm I knew it was coming.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JSY* /forum/post/18804400
> 
> 
> You obviously mean me. Berk32, the signal does not pass through if it is not plugged in so I'd have to run the cable back into the box and the way I have it set up, it's a pain in the ass to get to. I connected it in the first place because TWC said it was happening this past week and they even called me to confirm I knew it was coming.



O - well if it was a pain in the first place then thats something else....

(you weren't the only one)


----------



## JSY

Well it's all moot now because this morning the greed light on the TA was solid and the TiVo had a message saying that a TA was detected. So, I spoke a day too soon! That being said, I couldn't tell from my limited playing around with the system this morning what channels were actually on SDV, before I had to go to work.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JSY* /forum/post/18805209
> 
> 
> Well it's all moot now because this morning the greed light on the TA was solid and the TiVo had a message saying that a TA was detected. So, I spoke a day too soon! That being said, I couldn't tell from my limited playing around with the system this morning what channels were actually on SDV, before I had to go to work.



It should only be the sports package SD channels and the 3 HDXtra channels


----------



## DNINE

Anyone having problems with Starz HD 677,678,681 I'm not getting any Picture on these Three only. UWS


----------



## PaulInParkSlope

I'm afraid to ask... was True Blood watchable in HD last night? Or were there audio dropouts again?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PaulInParkSlope* /forum/post/18807182
> 
> 
> I'm afraid to ask... was True Blood watchable in HD last night? Or were there audio dropouts again?



it was fine by me


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PaulInParkSlope* /forum/post/18807182
> 
> 
> I'm afraid to ask... was True Blood watchable in HD last night? Or were there audio dropouts again?



The audio and video glitches appear to have been repaired, at least here in Manhattan.


----------



## nyctveng

June 21, 2010


TWC Launches Switched Digital Video in NYC

According to its corporate blog, Time Warner Cable is beginning to roll out the first phase of its switched digital video (SDV) channel delivery system in New York City. Once channels are delivered using SDV they will no longer be available to CableCARD devices, like TiVo HD DVRs, unless subscribers have a tuning adapter.


The transition will initially affect approximately 800 TiVo/TWC customers. Once phase two begins in July, it will affect the majority of TWC/TiVo customers in New York City (roughly 6,000 in total).


Time Warner Cable customers with TiVos in the New York City area can pick up a free tuning adapter at a local TWC store.


"We currently have enough tuning adapters for the roughly 800 customers that will be affected by phase 1 of this rollout. These customers will get a phone call from us directly, advising them to pick up an adapter," wrote Jeff Simmermon, director of digital communications with TWC and author of the blog post.


"We have another large shipment of tuning adapters coming to us in time for phase 2 of the rollout, which will occur in the second half of July and switch over our remaining areas," he added.


----------



## eddieb187

Anyone know what is causing of all the HD signal issues lately?

I'm up in the Hudson Valley, NY.

For a month or so now just about every HD channel is freezing and tiling really bad especially at night. Seems to increase in frequency after 5PM or so, and then all night.

All the HD premiums, and many of the cable access channels as well like Spike, FX...

This issue does not occur with the Network HDs. ABC, CBS, NBC...

Last night for instance I was watching Transporter 2 on FXHD and it was tiling so bad that I lost the signal 3 times. Blank screen on my Tivo with a message that read "There is a signal problem with this channel. Trying again". On my TWC equipment it reads "Channel not available. Call customer service." If I change the channel and then come back to FXHD the signal returns. First time I have seen this happen.

Each of the Starz HD channels have been tiling at night since March of this year.

All the other HD channels started tiling at night about a month ago.

My neighbor across the street and many other people I spoke to in my area have the same issues.

If this isn't fixed pretty soon they are going to lose a lot of customers.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/18807362
> 
> 
> June 21, 2010
> 
> 
> TWC Launches Switched Digital Video in NYC
> 
> According to its corporate blog, Time Warner Cable is beginning to roll out the first phase of its switched digital video (SDV) channel delivery system in New York City. Once channels are delivered using SDV they will no longer be available to CableCARD devices, like TiVo HD DVRs, unless subscribers have a tuning adapter.
> 
> 
> The transition will initially affect approximately 800 TiVo/TWC customers. Once phase two begins in July, it will affect the majority of TWC/TiVo customers in New York City (roughly 6,000 in total).
> 
> 
> Time Warner Cable customers with TiVos in the New York City area can pick up a free tuning adapter at a local TWC store.
> 
> 
> "We currently have enough tuning adapters for the roughly 800 customers that will be affected by phase 1 of this rollout. These customers will get a phone call from us directly, advising them to pick up an adapter," wrote Jeff Simmermon, director of digital communications with TWC and author of the blog post.
> 
> 
> "We have another large shipment of tuning adapters coming to us in time for phase 2 of the rollout, which will occur in the second half of July and switch over our remaining areas," he added.



Ah.. so THATs what they are doing it slower than anticipated.... they didn't get enough tuning adapters in time...


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/18807362
> 
> 
> June 21, 2010
> 
> 
> TWC Launches Switched Digital Video in NYC
> 
> According to its corporate blog, Time Warner Cable is beginning to roll out the first phase of its switched digital video (SDV) channel delivery system in New York City. Once channels are delivered using SDV they will no longer be available to CableCARD devices, like TiVo HD DVRs, unless subscribers have a tuning adapter.
> 
> 
> The transition will initially affect approximately 800 TiVo/TWC customers. Once phase two begins in July, it will affect the majority of TWC/TiVo customers in New York City (roughly 6,000 in total).
> 
> 
> Time Warner Cable customers with TiVos in the New York City area can pick up a free tuning adapter at a local TWC store.
> 
> 
> "We currently have enough tuning adapters for the roughly 800 customers that will be affected by phase 1 of this rollout. These customers will get a phone call from us directly, advising them to pick up an adapter," wrote Jeff Simmermon, director of digital communications with TWC and author of the blog post.
> 
> 
> "We have another large shipment of tuning adapters coming to us in time for phase 2 of the rollout, which will occur in the second half of July and switch over our remaining areas," he added.



"Jeff Simmermon, director of digital communications"


who wants to be the first to send a email???


----------



## Digiti




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PaulInParkSlope* /forum/post/18807182
> 
> 
> I'm afraid to ask... was True Blood watchable in HD last night? Or were there audio dropouts again?




Fine in Kew Gardens


----------



## ADGrant




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18803501
> 
> 
> I don't know why people are leaving these things plugged in and waiting if SDV hasn't been turned on yet....
> 
> 
> You can just wait until you cant get the channels anymore (that means SDV is on) - then just plug the box in...



I can think of a few reasons. If you unplug the TA you will also have to disconnect the coax from the DVR. Also, maybe people don't want to miss any shows when it does go active.


----------



## halsnook

Has this change somehow affected Clear QAM OTA stations? My LG tv can't seem to decide whether channel 5 is on 5-1 or 61-2. The picture is steady, but the channel display flashes between the two until the TV gives up and stops responding to key presses.


I realize this could just be an issue with my TV, but curious if anyone else has had problems.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ADGrant* /forum/post/18808118
> 
> 
> I can think of a few reasons. If you unplug the TA you will also have to disconnect the coax from the DVR. Also, maybe people don't want to miss any shows when it does go active.



nothing important is going active any time soon.....


and unless you have dvr recordings scheduled midday on random cable channels when that does happen.... you wont miss much...


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *halsnook* /forum/post/18808790
> 
> 
> Has this change somehow affected Clear QAM OTA stations? My LG tv can't seem to decide whether channel 5 is on 5-1 or 61-2. The picture is steady, but the channel display flashes between the two until the TV gives up and stops responding to key presses.
> 
> 
> I realize this could just be an issue with my TV, but curious if anyone else has had problems.



well its both...


the signal is really on 61.2, but is then reassigned to 5.1 - so it could be a tv problem


----------



## Berk32

Following channels are coming up blank for me (all non-HD, all on the same QAM)

56

57

67

34

55

97


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *halsnook* /forum/post/18808790
> 
> 
> Has this change somehow affected Clear QAM OTA stations? My LG tv can't seem to decide whether channel 5 is on 5-1 or 61-2. The picture is steady, but the channel display flashes between the two until the TV gives up and stops responding to key presses.
> 
> 
> I realize this could just be an issue with my TV, but curious if anyone else has had problems.



i'm seeing the same problem on a sony tv here in southern manhattan


----------



## DNINE

I been having Picture breakup on HD. Saturday Night's MJ- This is IT. was really bad. Sometimes I use CC, on some CH's it doesn't work. many of these problems have been recent.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PaulInParkSlope* /forum/post/18807182
> 
> 
> I'm afraid to ask... was True Blood watchable in HD last night? Or were there audio dropouts again?



I had recorded the second showing and it was a glitch fest. OTOH, I watched 1/2-3/4 hour of some SHO thing late last night and it was clean.


Could it be the total glitch fest is now over?


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/18807362
> 
> 
> June 21, 2010
> 
> 
> TWC Launches Switched Digital Video in NYC



Ahhh, actual data, I'm impressed. 800 TiVO customers subscribe to some pay extra channels, 5200 do not. Wonder what the Moxi numbers are?


----------



## margoba

Anybody seen any 8640 boxes at 23rd St?


----------



## peterlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/18810421
> 
> 
> Could it be the total glitch fest is now over?



It seems to vary from channel to channel. MTV HD is still experiencing audio drops every 60 seconds or so. Travel Channel HD last night was freezing every five minutes. To be sure, there have been across-the-board improvements but it's nowhere near as clean and stable as it was a month ago.


----------



## ADGrant




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18808927
> 
> 
> nothing important is going active any time soon.....
> 
> 
> and unless you have dvr recordings scheduled midday on random cable channels when that does happen.... you wont miss much...



I don't pay much attention to when shows are scheduled and I don't spend every evening at home glued to the TV so I could easily miss something (particularly if I am away fo the weekend)


----------



## John Mason

Received a mailed offer for TWC's "Ultimate Triple Play" recently ($249/mo). It includes:

TWC's


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/18810421
> 
> 
> Could it be the total glitch fest is now over?



Abso-fraking-lutely not. Watched 5 minutes of something with a glitch-out for every 30 seconds of film.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/18815232
> 
> 
> Received a mailed offer for TWC's "Ultimate Triple Play" recently ($249/mo). It includes:
> 
> TWC's


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/18815232
> 
> 
> Received a mailed offer for TWC's "Ultimate Triple Play" recently ($249/mo). It includes:
> 
> TWC's


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/18815688
> 
> 
> Abso-fraking-lutely not. Watched 5 minutes of something with a glitch-out for every 30 seconds of film.



What channel(s)? I watched the 90 minute Treme finale and had only 2 very minor dropouts over the entire show.


----------



## nyctveng

new options now:
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000...atestheadlines 



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/18815738
> 
> 
> Think I caught a FiOS ad about no cancellation fees for 2 year price commitment. Looks like they are only sticking that to cell customers, kinda matching AT&T.
> 
> 
> I have Verizon fiber running under WEA 200' east of me and know of one building 200' west of me wired for the past month, but Verizon seems uninterested in my building...


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/18817420
> 
> 
> new options now:
> http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000...atestheadlines



Has anyone tried to find out what happens if you try to break a TWC "price lock"?


I ran into the FIOS installers working in my building the other day. It's going to be a while before they're finished, but I noticed the shiny new junction box above my actual apartment door yesterday...


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/18816832
> 
> 
> ??? The speed of you internet has nothing to do with the DVR. It is not connected to the internet. You cannot record more shows at one time because your internet is faster. The DVR still only has two tuners.



Sure. Should have been separate sentences since the original can be easily misread. The "Ultimate" deal has two DVRs (four tuners). -- John


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/18816955
> 
> 
> What channel(s)? I watched the 90 minute Treme finale and had only 2 very minor dropouts over the entire show.



Think it was Starz... Treme still on the DVR!


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/18817485
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried to find out what happens if you try to break a TWC "price lock"?
> 
> 
> I ran into the FIOS installers working in my building the other day. It's going to be a while before they're finished, but I noticed the shiny new junction box above my actual apartment door yesterday...



Asked that question several times, never got a response. I DO know mine is "up" this fall... and even if it's a month or 2 early, there no way I'm giving those crooks any more money... it's virtually worthless trying to watch anything these days as too much key dialog can be missed (the freezing and jumping forward preclude using CC).


Surprised you got a box above your door in the hallway. If that's how they do it, there's NO way I can convince my board to allow it. I figured they'd do any such junction boxes in the stairwells and run a thin fiber cable along the crown molding and into the apartments. Ideally if they run vertical in our 2 stairwells, all apartments are directly accessible from the stairwell, so the only place they'd have to run hallway is on my floor.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/18819984
> 
> 
> Asked that question several times, never got a response. I DO know mine is "up" this fall... and even if it's a month or 2 early, there no way I'm giving those crooks any more money... it's virtually worthless trying to watch anything these days as too much key dialog can be missed (the freezing and jumping forward preclude using CC).
> 
> 
> Surprised you got a box above your door in the hallway. If that's how they do it, there's NO way I can convince my board to allow it. I figured they'd do any such junction boxes in the stairwells and run a thin fiber cable along the crown molding and into the apartments. Ideally if they run vertical in our 2 stairwells, all apartments are directly accessible from the stairwell, so the only place they'd have to run hallway is on my floor.



Yep, they seem to have run copper tubing up from floor to floor, putting junction boxes near the TWC boxes on each floor, and then run more tubing and boxes to each individual apartment and put a box above each apartment door. I assume that is something the co-op board would work with Verizon on. Our board seems to feel like we'll get a significant percentage of buy-in and that we'll be able to get a significant savings. We'll see.


Personally I'd miss NY1 quite a lot. Though there are a lot of things I WOULDN'T miss about TWC. I also have not done a lot of investigation about the FIOS DVR options. I'm sure there's another topic I can easily search that out on this board....


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/18820232
> 
> 
> Yep, they seem to have run copper tubing up from floor to floor, putting junction boxes near the TWC boxes on each floor, and then run more tubing and boxes to each individual apartment and put a box above each apartment door. I assume that is something the co-op board would work with Verizon on. Our board seems to feel like we'll get a significant percentage of buy-in and that we'll be able to get a significant savings. We'll see.
> 
> 
> Personally I'd miss NY1 quite a lot. Though there are a lot of things I WOULDN'T miss about TWC. I also have not done a lot of investigation about the FIOS DVR options. I'm sure there's another topic I can easily search that out on this board....



Scott, I'd take a very hard look at a Moxie.


----------



## margoba

Question about Tivo and SDV: Does anybody know (speculate) what happens if I don't get a tuning adapter? I plan to wait a while (now is just not convenient for me). So far, I appear to be able to tune most stations, although I've only tried HD networks, HD news channels (701, 705, 715, 778), and the French channel (555) - that one surprised me, but maybe because it's a premium channel it's not SDV.


I have the box set to record Wimbledon next weekend for a friend on NBCHD. Should I expect it to work?


Thanks in advance,

-barry


----------



## peterlee

If you don't have a tuning adapter installed after SDV is widely deployed, your Tivo won't be able tune to or record any channel that was switched to SDV. Nada. Most HD channels and some SD channels will be switched and that includes premium channels. Premium channels aren't automatically exempt from being switched to SDV; for instance, all the secondary HBO and Showtime channels will be converted to SDV. The main criteria is viewing popularity, those channels that are widely watched won't be switched.


Of the channels you mentioned, 555, 701, 705 and 778 won't be converted to SDV - meaning you won't need an adapter to watch and record them with Tivo - but 715 (CNBC HD) will. The reason you're not having any problems now is that TWC pushed back widescale SDV to July except for a handful of premium channels which were turned on last week.


As for recording Wimbledon on NBC HD next week, you'll be fine because none of the broadcast channels - NBC, ABC, CBS, Fox, CW, UPN, PBS - are being switched to SDV. Even after SDV is fully turned on next month, Tivo will be able to tune to and record the broadcast channels without an adapter.


----------



## Berk32

 http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/learn/cable/sdv/


----------



## margoba

Thanks to both of you for the info. It looks like I've got a few weeks before Armageddon. I will eventually get a tuning adapter (or sell the Tivo HDXL and get an 8640), but right now is not a great time for me to take action. I'm quite busy, and I don't want to pay for TW to come out here and install the tuning adapter.


-barry


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/18827330
> 
> 
> Thanks to both of you for the info. It looks like I've got a few weeks before Armageddon. I will eventually get a tuning adapter (or sell the Tivo HDXL and get an 8640), but right now is not a great time for me to take action. I'm quite busy, and I don't want to pay for TW to come out here and install the tuning adapter.
> 
> 
> -barry



you dont need an install.... just go into a TWC center and pick one up...


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

CNN is an absolute mess in Queens right now. Unwatchable.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Just as a reminder... whomever visits the 96th street center, ask about 8640s as in when they may have them. If they DO, ask about stock levels and how sure folks may be getting one by going there cold.


----------



## thesubmariner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18827493
> 
> 
> you dont need an install.... just go into a TWC center and pick one up...



Fat chance of that! I went to the TW store in Palissades Park here in New Jersey to pick one up. They were all out.


I signed up with FIOS the next day .....


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thesubmariner* /forum/post/18838265
> 
> 
> Fat chance of that! I went to the TW store in Palissades Park here in New Jersey to pick one up. They were all out.
> 
> 
> I signed up with FIOS the next day .....



o..k


they said they were going to run out which is why the changeover was delayed....


----------



## scott_bernstein

I wonder if anyone has done any sort of testing as to whether the video bandwidth on SDV channels is better or worse than it was previously? Are the SDV HD channels cut up the same way -- i.e. 3 per QAM?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/18840689
> 
> 
> I wonder if anyone has done any sort of testing as to whether the video bandwidth on SDV channels is better or worse than it was previously? Are the SDV HD channels cut up the same way -- i.e. 3 per QAM?



in our system - the bandwidth is the same - up to 11 SD channels or 3 HD channels in one QAM (usually some combination of both - same as the OnDemand set of channels) - right now the set of channels in SDV is about the same as the available channel slots - so very little has had to change so far.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/18840689
> 
> 
> I wonder if anyone has done any sort of testing as to whether the video bandwidth on SDV channels is better or worse than it was previously? Are the SDV HD channels cut up the same way -- i.e. 3 per QAM?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18840794
> 
> 
> in our system - the bandwidth is the same - up to 11 SD channels or 3 HD channels in one QAM (usually some combination of both - same as the OnDemand set of channels) - right now the set of channels in SDV is about the same as the available channel slots - so very little has had to change so far.



I don't know if it's universal across all TW regions, but the QAM packaging in the Carolinas is always 2 HD programs + 2-4 SD programs per QAM. The ESPNHD/ESPN2HD are packaged with two SDs, the vast majority of the rest have 4 SDs packaged with 2 HDs. There are no QAMs packed with 3 HDs.


Looking at the QAMs w/ TSReader, it appears that the video rates of all the program streams vary in real time... I would think, then, that the advantage of using multiple SDs in place of a 3rd HD per QAM is that, even though the aggregate bitrate of the 4 SDs is similar to the HD bitrate, statistically the multiple SDs are less likely to create a bandwidth spike than a single HD program would.


The typical HD video stream here is 12-13Mb/s, except for ESPN/ESPN2, which run around 15Mb/s. The SDs vary between 2 and 3 Mb/s. The aggregate rate for the video streams (no audio/control) of virtually every QAM is 36Mb/s.


When I look at one of the SDV QAMs, you can see a rather large stream in the QAM that represents the unused bandwidth in that QAM... as programs are assigned to that QAM channel, you can see the individual streams pop up and the pool stream is reduced accordingly. In my observations, the HD SDV streams all appear to be in the same 12-13Mb/s range as the linear HD streams, and the SD SDV streams also match the size of the linear linear SD streams in the 2-3Mb/s range. The assignments are quite dynamic and change frequently and can be mixed SD/HD. Unlike the the linear streams, I cannot identify what service is carried in any of the SDV streams, as there is no PSID information transmitted in the SDV streams (as it is in the linear streams).


If I get a chance this evening I will post some screenshots from TSReader so you can see what I'm describing... Also, if anyone is interested, TSReader Lite is free program that works with most PC-based QAM tuners.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/18840944
> 
> 
> I don't know if it's universal across all TW regions, but the QAM packaging in the Carolinas is always 2 HD programs + 2-4 SD programs per QAM. The ESPNHD/ESPN2HD are packaged with two SDs, the vast majority of the rest have 4 SDs packaged with 2 HDs. There are no QAMs packed with 3 HDs.
> 
> 
> Looking at the QAMs w/ TSReader, it appears that the video rates of all the program streams vary in real time... I would think, then, that the advantage of using multiple SDs in place of a 3rd HD per QAM is that, even though the aggregate bitrate of the 4 SDs is similar to the HD bitrate, statistically the multiple SDs are less likely to create a bandwidth spike than a single HD program would.
> 
> 
> The typical HD video stream here is 12-13Mb/s, except for ESPN/ESPN2, which run around 15Mb/s. The SDs vary between 2 and 3 Mb/s. The aggregate rate for the video streams (no audio/control) of virtually every QAM is 36Mb/s.
> 
> 
> When I look at one of the SDV QAMs, you can see a rather large stream in the QAM that represents the unused bandwidth in that QAM... as programs are assigned to that QAM channel, you can see the individual streams pop up and the pool stream is reduced accordingly. In my observations, the HD SDV streams all appear to be in the same 12-13Mb/s range as the linear HD streams, and the SD SDV streams also match the size of the linear linear SD streams in the 2-3Mb/s range. The assignments are quite dynamic and change frequently and can be mixed SD/HD. Unlike the the linear streams, I cannot identify what service is carried in any of the SDV streams, as there is no PSID information transmitted in the SDV streams (as it is in the linear streams).
> 
> 
> If I get a chance this evening I will post some screenshots from TSReader so you can see what I'm describing... Also, if anyone is interested, TSReader Lite is free program that works with most PC-based QAM tuners.



Ours is clearly set up very differently


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18841001
> 
> 
> Ours is clearly set up very differently



Seems pretty clear they way Charlotte and NYC are run is also vastly different.


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/18840944
> 
> 
> The typical HD video stream here is 12-13Mb/s, except for ESPN/ESPN2, which run around 15Mb/s. The SDs vary between 2 and 3 Mb/s. The aggregate rate for the video streams (no audio/control) of virtually every QAM is 36Mb/s.



Thanks for the readings. Looks like Verizon, from this '08 table at least, had a noticeably higher average HD bit rate, including 17 Mbps for HDNet. Guess those table readings were based on multiple recordings and disc space required. Also note that Verizon was carrying SD at ~704X480 rather than more typically fuzzed to 528x480 or 544x480, at least according to this '07 post .


Looks like a lowest common denominator approach for TWC, assuming the 12-13 Mbps is mostly for 1080 sources versus 15 for the two 720p ESPNs. If TWC here is similarly rate shaping downward, or that's what sources are pumping out (?), might help explain why simultaneous 1080 (NBC) and 720p (ESPN) broadcasts from Wimbledon tennis this morning looked so similar when A-B compared (on a 1080p plasma). -- John


----------



## lee7n

SDV authorized in Midtown East. I rebooted today because of bad signal. SDV false before reboot and true after.


----------



## Nick in NY

So what happened to the Fox Movie Channel 257? Use to be free with the basic digital subscription, but suddenly not anymore??


----------



## G1Ravage

I checked my diagnostics here in Queens, and it says SDV Authorized True.


So...I have SDV on my box?


Is that good for me? Anything I should look for?


Actually, I had been noticing my box was acting strangely over the past two weeks or so. When my box is turned off, I won't hear any clicking from the hard drive whatsoever. But every so often, maybe once or twice an hour, I'll hear something that sounds like a motor briefly powering up, a few clicks, and then it goes silent again. Maybe this is related.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G1Ravage* /forum/post/18849566
> 
> 
> I checked my diagnostics here in Queens, and it says SDV Authorized True.
> 
> 
> So...I have SDV on my box?
> 
> 
> Is that good for me? Anything I should look for?
> 
> 
> Actually, I had been noticing my box was acting strangely over the past two weeks or so. When my box is turned off, I won't hear any clicking from the hard drive whatsoever. But every so often, maybe once or twice an hour, I'll hear something that sounds like a motor briefly powering up, a few clicks, and then it goes silent again. Maybe this is related.



if you have a sports package (MLB Extra Innings) or HDXtra, make sure the channel works....


Otherwise you wont notice anything for now.


(your box issues dont sound related)


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nick in NY* /forum/post/18849497
> 
> 
> So what happened to the Fox Movie Channel 257? Use to be free with the basic digital subscription, but suddenly not anymore??



They announced a little while ago that it was being moved to the Encore package for some reason.


----------



## Ronster515

Does anyone know when the next round of SDV channels is happening or are they waiting to do them all when we get the new HD additions on July 29th.


Thanks


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronster515* /forum/post/18850148
> 
> 
> Does anyone know when the next round of SDV channels is happening or are they waiting to do them all when we get the new HD additions on July 29th.
> 
> 
> Thanks



nobody knows just yet.


We assume it'll happen before the new additions.


From what we've seen, the delay is due to needing more tuner adapter boxes.


----------



## Ronster515

I have one more question.


I know that SDV only sends a channel through when someone tunes it in. My question: Is this done from the headend or through each individual node.


The node would make more sense since there are so many tuned in through the headend.


Thanks again.


P.S. Hey Berk32 any new spreadsheets


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronster515* /forum/post/18850646
> 
> 
> I have one more question.
> 
> 
> I know that SDV only sends a channel through when someone tunes it in. My question: Is this done from the headend or through each individual node.
> 
> 
> The node would make more sense since there are so many tuned in through the headend.
> 
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> 
> P.S. Hey Berk32 any new spreadsheets



yes - its the node - thats the whole point of SDV.


And I'm waiting for them to actually remove channels that have gone SDV before posting my next spreadsheet - right now by me in Northern Manhattan the signals for the channels that went to SDV are still active in their original spots.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronster515* /forum/post/18850646
> 
> 
> I have one more question.
> 
> 
> I know that SDV only sends a channel through when someone tunes it in. My question: Is this done from the headend or through each individual node.
> 
> 
> The node would make more sense since there are so many tuned in through the headend.



Can't say it's universal through all boroughs, but here they are fiber to my local node (I suspect that it's that way citywide). So there's more than enough bandwidth to that point, so logic says it's at the node where the SDV really comes into play.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronster515* /forum/post/18850646
> 
> 
> I have one more question.
> 
> 
> I know that SDV only sends a channel through when someone tunes it in. My question: Is this done from the headend or through each individual node.
> 
> 
> The node would make more sense since there are so many tuned in through the headend.
> 
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> 
> P.S. Hey Berk32 any new spreadsheets



The system is broken down into "cells" called SDV service groups. Depending on the density of the system, it can be a single node or a collection of nodes that make up the SDV service group. You are correct that it makes little sense to make the whole system one service group, since the odds of a given channel being watched by at least one viewer increase greatly. There is no benefit to SDV if EVERY channel is watched simultaneously.


How granularized the service groups are is balanced against the spectrum allotted to ensure that there are no "busy signals". In some case, if a single node ends up taxing the limits of a single SDV service group, they will actually subdivide a node, replacing a single optical receiver with two receivers. Node splitting can be accomplished using spare fiber already run to the node location, or two independent sets of signals can be sent on a single fiber using two different "colors" of lasers... this is called Wavelength Division Multiplexing (WDM).


FYI... the actual SDV equipment that switches and modulates the feeds to a service group is not located at the node... it's either at the headend or at an intermediate hub site, connected to the other end of the fiber that feeds the node(s) in that service group. The fact that so many service groups are fed from a single location has instigated a major push to make the switches and EdgeQAM modulators both as physically small and as inexpensive as possible.


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/18850761
> 
> 
> Can't say it's universal through all boroughs, but here they are fiber to my local node (I suspect that it's that way citywide). So there's more than enough bandwidth to that point, so logic says it's at the node where the SDV really comes into play.



great insight from jcalabria.


its pretty universal that all modern cable systems (that would include twc, cablevision, comcast) all have a similar architecture. regional headend -> headend -> hub site -> node


all linear channel processing would be located in regional headend or headend. in twcnyc,23 street could be considered a regional headend and 212 street could be considered a headend.


docsis, vod, sdv gear would be in the hub site which feeds a smaller grographical area such as say upper east side.


the node which may be located in your building basement converts optical light to RF/copper and vice versa is a "dummy" device. it doesn't do any SDV switching, tuning, or anything like that. it just passes signals to/from your set top,cable modem to the hub site.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/18851130
> 
> 
> great insight from jcalabria.
> 
> 
> its pretty universal that all modern cable systems (that would include twc, cablevision, comcast) all have a similar architecture. regional headend -> headend -> hub site -> node
> 
> 
> all linear channel processing would be located in regional headend or headend. in twcnyc,23 street could be considered a regional headend and 212 street could be considered a headend.
> 
> 
> docsis, vod, sdv gear would be in the hub site which feeds a smaller grographical area such as say upper east side.
> 
> 
> the node which may be located in your building basement converts optical light to RF/copper and vice versa is a "dummy" device. it doesn't do any SDV switching, tuning, or anything like that. it just passes signals to/from your set top,cable modem to the hub site.



I have no knowledge as to whether anything like this is in place for New York (state), but down here there is also a state-wide master headend in Durham that feeds receives, grooms, multiplexes and distributes the transport streams for all services offered state-wide.


----------



## j7f




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/18815232
> 
> 
> Received a mailed offer for TWC's "Ultimate Triple Play" recently ($249/mo). It includes:
> 
> TWC's


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18849917
> 
> 
> if you have a sports package (MLB Extra Innings) or HDXtra, make sure the channel works....
> 
> 
> Otherwise you wont notice anything for now.
> 
> 
> (your box issues dont sound related)



HDextra works for me, says smith hd sdv in diagnostics


----------



## hpnas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/18810705
> 
> 
> Anybody seen any 8640 boxes at 23rd St?



I was wondering the same thing. My 8300 is dying on me, need to go swap it this weekend


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18850228
> 
> 
> nobody knows just yet.
> 
> 
> We assume it'll happen before the new additions.
> 
> 
> From what we've seen, the delay is due to needing more tuner adapter boxes.



I'm guessing that maybe they've got the TA boxes in stock now. I got a call today from TWC asking me if I wanted a free TA box. They will even install it for me for free! I don't really need them to install it, but I don't feel like waiting in line at 23rd St., so I said yes to the install.


-barry


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/18853726
> 
> 
> I'm guessing that maybe they've got the TA boxes in stock now. I got a call today from TWC asking me if I wanted a free TA box. They will even install it for me for free! I don't really need them to install it, but I don't feel like waiting in line at 23rd St., so I said yes to the install.
> 
> 
> -barry



I don't think they're allowed to charge for an install


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *j7f* /forum/post/18852044
> 
> 
> i'd love to sign up for the ultimate triple play.
> 
> however, they'd still charge me for the extra phone line.
> 
> a csr commented that there's a chance they could throw it in for free, tho.
> 
> that would be nice.



The Ultimate Triple Play offer includes only 4 premiums. A rep for the service said the two additional premiums I'm currently getting would be an extra $27/mo.


Don't really need a 50-Mbps service for a variety of simultaneous downloads/uploads. The deal might be more attractive here if they offered a Blu-ray-quality movie streaming or download service. -- John


----------



## lmz00

I should probably be asking this on the TiVo thread, but I figure most of those people aren't with TWC NYC, so I'll ask here.


Does anyone with a TiVo keep getting channels 151 and 154 removed from the list of channels they get? I keep adding them back, and after a few days, they just disappear, and I have go to back to settings and add them again.


It's a minor annoyance. It's not like I ever watch those channels, but since I'm paying for them, I want to be able to see them in the guide. :[


----------



## NYPokerface

Manhattan, Brooklyn/Queens and Mount Vernon


July 2nd, 2010




In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned:




The previously announced changes slated to occur on June 30, 2010 will now occur on July 14, 2010. However, the change affecting Fox Movie Channel occurred as planned.




On or about July 10, 2010 we will launch 3DTV1 on ch. 483 and 3DTV2 on ch. 484.




On or about August 18, 2010 in Brooklyn and Queens we will cease coverage of CV Networks on ch. 804.


----------



## Berk32

the June 30th additions were nothing major (and nothing HD) - they're in this thread somewhere.


----------



## Berk32

Just a side note - we're getting those 3D channels this week because the Yankees game this weekend will be available in 3D


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18862651
> 
> 
> Just a side note - we're getting those 3D channels this week because the Yankees game this weekend will be available in 3D



Huh..I was at the game today and they announced the "first ever 3D game..." I just figured Dish would be the only carrier. I didn't know TWC did 3D as well.


----------



## chopsueychris

I'm in Fresh Meadows with a SA 8300 dvr box and I've had this one a month and the HD has begun to click every once and again every few ours now







causing me to have to reboot the HD each time. Hard reboot at that.

I'm assuming the hd and the box are on the way out already and need to be replaced?

You guys here @ avs would know whats up with the box better than TWC csr's would if I called, I'm just not looking forward to going to queens center to replace the box especially since the account is on my cousin/room mates name. ugh.


----------



## rit56

channel menu has not updated in 4 days. this happening for anyone else? goes until 7/9


----------



## margoba

Same thing here. My guide only goes up through Saturday afternoon.


-barry


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rit56* /forum/post/18867132
> 
> 
> channel menu has not updated in 4 days. this happening for anyone else? goes until 7/9



I'm good for the full week


----------



## margoba

So maybe rit56 and I are on the same head end - down here in the village - and that's our problem. Maybe tomorrow, when the regular staff get back to TWC, we'll be OK?


-barry


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chopsueychris* /forum/post/18864918
> 
> 
> I'm in Fresh Meadows with a SA 8300 dvr box and I've had this one a month and the HD has begun to click every once and again every few ours now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> causing me to have to reboot the HD each time. Hard reboot at that.
> 
> I'm assuming the hd and the box are on the way out already and need to be replaced?
> 
> You guys here @ avs would know whats up with the box better than TWC csr's would if I called, I'm just not looking forward to going to queens center to replace the box especially since the account is on my cousin/room mates name. ugh.



Clicks from the hard disc drive are normal but shouldn't influence images. Not clear what happened to your signal. Used the same 8300HD (not 8300) here (midtown NYC) for several years now, with clicks all the time. Rare reboots here usually clear up blocking artifacts. -- John


----------



## andgarden

Image corruption fest on Travel HD last night.


----------



## hufcane

getting like green images popping up here and there--on travel and food and natgeo.


also live in the west village and the guide wouldnt go past thurs or fri


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/18867379
> 
> 
> So maybe rit56 and I are on the same head end - down here in the village - and that's our problem. Maybe tomorrow, when the regular staff get back to TWC, we'll be OK?
> 
> 
> -barry



I checked early this afternoon, and the guide information was back to normal.


-barry


----------



## rit56

Yeah I'm good here..problem solved. sorry for the delayed reply. busy at work...


----------



## HRAMOS1965

It seems that they are giving out more cisco boxes then samsung. Went to 23rd replaced my samsung dvr it went dead on me


----------



## coreynyc

Not sure if this is a glitch or a new way to appease the Networks but I am watching NBC's Last Comic Standing via HD On Demand (Ch. 699) and it no longer allows me to FF through commercials (or parts of the actual show)


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/18880562
> 
> 
> Not sure if this is a glitch or a new way to appease the Networks but I am watching NBC's Last Comic Standing via HD On Demand (Ch. 699) and it no longer allows me to FF through commercials (or parts of the actual show)



just tested - same problem.


we knew that it was possible they could do it at any point.....


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HRAMOS1965* /forum/post/18880008
> 
> 
> It seems that they are giving out more cisco boxes then samsung. Went to 23rd replaced my samsung dvr it went dead on me



Which Cisco box did they give you?


----------



## HRAMOS1965

Cisco 4640 HDC


----------



## HRAMOS1965

to watch those 3D channels you need the 3d TV or just the glasses


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/18880562
> 
> 
> Not sure if this is a glitch or a new way to appease the Networks but I am watching NBC's Last Comic Standing via HD On Demand (Ch. 699) and it no longer allows me to FF through commercials (or parts of the actual show)



They've had this ability for some time. About 3 years ago, I would occasionally be prevented from FF'ing through commercials. If I tried, I'd be taken to the beginning of the commercial segment, so I'd have to watch them all over again. Very insidious AFAIC! I believe they were just testing the code back then, but it seems they may have taken it to the next level.


A_C


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HRAMOS1965* /forum/post/18883277
> 
> 
> to watch those 3D channels you need the 3d TV or just the glasses



you need 3dtv and the proper glasses


(glasses you get from movie theaters are useless)


----------



## John Mason

Looks like you have to subscribe for the new 3DTV1 3DTV2 (483, 484) channels. At least I'm seeing a call-customer-care graphic--despite having an "all the best" subscription. -- John


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/18883555
> 
> 
> Looks like you have to subscribe for the new 3DTV1 3DTV2 (483, 484) channels. At least I'm seeing a call-customer-care graphic--despite having an "all the best" subscription. -- John




They ran the Daytona race here in 3D two weekends ago and it was the same way. It was "free", but you had to call and request it. My guess is that they didn't want stupid/clueless people calling in for service because the picture was messed up on their regular TVs... this way only people with 3D TVs would bother calling in and they would be expecting and know what the odd looking channel was.


----------



## John Mason

^^^Thanks. Thought it might be something along those lines. Suspect displaying the side-by-side, split-screen images, as with the 3D golf Masters this spring, along with brief explanatory text, might entice more viewers and push 3D along. Guess they're not calling it 3D HD, even though, AIUI, it's 1080i/p cameras but delivered at 1/2 rez before 1080i re-scaling. -- John


----------



## margoba

I'm going to just take a moment to compliment TWCNYC - it's so rare that I have this opportunity.


I have a Tivo with cable card, and I'm lazy enough that I just put off doing anything about getting a TA. About a week ago, TW called me and arranged to have one installed for free.


Today, the service guy came by and installed the TA. He called first, then arrived on time. He was polite and seemed knowledgeable. He installed the device quickly and was on his way in about 15 minutes. When I gave him a tip, he acted genuinely surprised, paused for thought, and then accepted it.


All in all, it was a very good experience. Of course, all I know, right now, is that the TA works fine when there isn't any SDV. The proof will come in mid-July, if that's when they still plan to roll out SDV.


-barry


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC




> Quote:
> On or about July 29, 2010 we will launch the following channels:
> 
> CMT HD on ch. 694
> 
> DIY HD on ch. 688
> 
> Fox Soccer HD on ch. 485
> 
> gmc HD on ch. 695,
> 
> GOL TV HD on ch. 469
> 
> Hallmark HD on ch. 684
> 
> National Geographic Wild HD on ch. 696
> 
> Ovation HD on ch. 683
> 
> Reelz HD on ch. 650
> 
> Showtime Beyond HD on ch. 670
> 
> Showtime Next HD on ch. 673
> 
> Showtime Women HD on ch. 671
> 
> Sundance HD on ch. 693
> 
> TV Guide HD on ch. 690.
> 
> Then, in Manhattan, Brooklyn and Queens we launch:
> 
> Nickelodeon HD on ch. 706
> 
> VH1 HD on ch. 719
> 
> Discovery Kids HD on ch. 722
> 
> Cooking Channel HD on ch. 751
> 
> Galavision HD on ch. 769.
> 
> In Mount Vernon:
> 
> Nickelodeon ch. 739
> 
> VH1 HD on ch. 726
> 
> Discovery Kids HD on 735
> 
> Cooking Channel HD on ch. 751
> 
> Galavision HD on ch. 754.
> 
> These HD simulcasts will be available at the same service level as their standard definition counterpart.
> 
> 
> On this date, in addition to their current channel locations, we will also add a simulcast of the following channels:
> 
> Music Choice On Demand 1975
> 
> Music on Demand on 1976
> 
> Cutting Edge on Demand on 1977
> 
> Sports On Demand on 1978
> 
> Sportskool On Demand on 1979
> 
> Exercise On Demand on 1980
> 
> Kids Preschool On Demand on 1981
> 
> Kids On Demand on 1982
> 
> History and Nature On Demand (formerly known as News & World On Demand) on 1983
> 
> Lifestyle On Demand on 1984
> 
> Entertainment On Demand on 1985
> 
> Primetime On Demand on 1986.



Is this still happening???


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC* /forum/post/18884685
> 
> 
> Is this still happening???



as of now yes....


We'll know for sure in the next week or 2 if SDV launch goes at full force.


----------



## Berk32

3DTV1 is SDV (looks like i was the first in my area to switch to it - took a little while to bring up the 'call' screen)

3DTV2 isn't a real channel as of now


----------



## TW CSR

If you live in TWC NY/NJ area,with a 3DTV, call to have the special 3DTV code enabled. There's no charge, just a few minutes to update your account.


----------



## ANGEL 35

Does any one know if they are giving out 4840 HDC,at 96st.I see that they have them at 23st.I live near 96st.Its a lot more easy for me to go to 96st. If you know let me know???


----------



## marcos_p




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HRAMOS1965* /forum/post/18883264
> 
> 
> Cisco 4640 HDC



Is this a DVR version? Is there a Cisco cable box that is a DVR?

I have to ditch my Samsung.


TIA


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marcos_p* /forum/post/18887246
> 
> 
> Is this a DVR version? Is there a Cisco cable box that is a DVR?
> 
> I have to ditch my Samsung.
> 
> 
> TIA



yes its a DVR


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/18886758
> 
> 
> Does any one know if they are giving out 4640 HDC,at 96st.I see that they have them at 23st.I live near 96st.Its a lot more easy for me to go to 96st. If you know let me know???



If you stop by, ask about the 8640 as well, I think there may be many waiting to hear about the 8640's availability @ 96th street.


Why would you want a 4640 over a 8640? Just curious... I think the 8640 may come with a larger drive.


----------



## mets18




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/18887496
> 
> 
> If you stop by, ask about the 8640 as well, I think there may be many waiting to hear about the 8640's availability @ 96th street.
> 
> 
> Why would you want a 4640 over a 8640? Just curious... I think the 8640 may come with a larger drive.



The 4640 is not a DVR just an HD box.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mets18* /forum/post/18887639
> 
> 
> The 4640 is not a DVR just an HD box.



My bad. Iwant the 8640 HDC







Not the 4640. I will try to go to 96st on monday. I will let you know if they have them.


----------



## tamanaco

Well, my signal problems on W 88th street have gotten worse and so I decided to walk over to 96th Street today to get a new box. I asked if there were any 8640 HDC boxes available and they found one for me. I came home and connected the box and the picture was nice and crisp and for a while there... I thought my problems were solved... But it was not to be. After about 45 minutes the signal issue resurfaced and I lost signal completely again. When I reboot the box sometimes it gets stuck displaying APP on the LED screen and sometimes it sort of boots as it displays a count down sequence from L19 to L1. But in the end, I still end up with no picture. I can get the channel guide and the banner comes up when I change channels, but that's about it. This also happened with the 8300HD box.


I called TWC and they will send someone at the end of next week for the 10th + time. Now they can not blame the DVR box or the internal wiring as it has also been replaced a couple times. I hope the problem remains as bad as it has been today. This way they might get a better chance of pinpointing the problem. It just so happens that whenever they show up the DVR is working fine. They adjusted and changed equipment on the roof, but given that the DVR was working fine before, during and after the repairs... the actual cause of the problem has never been identified.


I already asked in the 8640 thread, but I'll ask here too... does anyone know if there is a front panel key combination to reset the 8640HDC? Something like the Vol -, Vol + and Info key combination used to reboot the 8300HD.


----------



## Berk32

Trying to tune into ch 483 (even though i dont have a 3dtv) - got them to activate it...


getting the wonderful "3dtv1 is currently unavailable please try again later"


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18889354
> 
> 
> Trying to tune into ch 483 (even though i dont have a 3dtv) - got them to activate it...
> 
> 
> getting the wonderful "3dtv1 is currently unavailable please try again later"



Too bad they don't display a split-screen 3D-motion-video several times a day for an hour or so, maybe with a count-down clock showing upcoming demos (or live 3D programs). Believe some 3D demos have test patterns for adjusting left-right images. Really need a schedule somewhere for future 3D shows, too.


Looks like they've removed the 3D golf Masters files at HD Showcase on Demand available for weeks this spring. Don't have 3D gear here either, but TWC customers should have access to 3D cable signals...perhaps just to tinker with 3D computer display options. Perhaps some firm will introduce 3D decoding hardware that doesn't require a complete high-end computer system, although AIUI your display must still be fast enough to avoid ghosting from rapidly changing, simultaneous left/right 3D images (seen through 3D lft/rt switching glasses).. -- John


----------



## lmz00

Just got off the phone with them. You need to have one of their boxes in order to get the 3D channels.


----------



## patters000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lmz00* /forum/post/18890207
> 
> 
> Just got off the phone with them. You need to have one of their boxes in order to get the 3D channels.



Do you mean that this is unavailable to CableCard (TiVo) subscribers?


----------



## TW CSR

You are also supposed to have a 3dTV purchased after March 2010.


From TWC NY/NJ website:


"To receive 3D On Demand service, a 3D TV purchased after March 2010, compatible 3D glasses, Digital Cable, remote and an HD or HD DVR set-top box are required. The compatible HD converter must be connected to your 3DTV via an HDMI cable only (HDMI adapters, including DVI to HDMI are not compatible) and viewer must wear glasses that are compatible with their 3D TV. Some services are not available to CableCARD customers. Not all equipment supports all services. DVR service is an optional service available for an incremental charge. Subject to change without notice. Not available in all areas. Some restrictions apply. Time Warner Cable is a trademark of Time Warner Inc. Used under license. All other trademarks remain the property of their respective owners. " There are a lot of FAQ's on the website which can reduce the need to call customer service.


----------



## richiek

My old Scientific Atlanta Explorer 8300HDC is not working, I get a message saying it's no longer authorized for service. I guess I have to go to the service center on 23rd st to get it replaced.


----------



## TW CSR

First try a cold boot - unplug for at last 10 minutes. If this doesn't work, call TWC for a refresher signal. Unless you've already dismantled the converter box and started off to exchange it.


"Not authorized for service" doesn't mean the box is broken.


----------



## marcos_p




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/18888323
> 
> 
> My bad. Iwant the 8640 HDC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the 4640. I will try to go to 96st on monday. I will let you know if they have them.



I was able to get the Cisco 8640 from Queens Center.

I forgot to ask if they had many in stock. So far, so good.


----------



## tamanaco

Ok... someone in the 8640 HDC thread answered my question about how to reboot it. Pressing and holding the Power button for 30 seconds does the trick.


Well, today I can tune to all the channels using the 8640HDC, but the HD channels drop sound and get flashes of noise in the screen. My signal issue looks different in this box than in the 8300HD. On the 8300HD I got a lot of pixelation when the signal was about to drop. On the 8640HDC I have not experienced any pixelation at all. It either get no picture or sound at all (just the channel identification banner displays). When the signal is about to drop the picture freezes completely, but as I said, it does not pixelate. Also unlike the 8300HD the 8640HDC does not default to analog channels when the digital signal gets too weak. I think I read somewhere that the 86xx series boxes only receive digital signal and can not tune the analog channels. This makes the problem a little worse because when the signal starts to act up I don't even get the non-cable analog channels. When I look at the Diags page of the 8640 after the picture drops, I can see a high number highlighted in red under the Tune Failure Count.


Signal problems aside the 8640HDC looks like a nice box with a lot of potential (ports).


BTW, I also have an SA Explorer 8100 in my bedroom connected to my 23" computer display which I would like to replace with a newer box when my digital signal problems are solved. What is the best cable box that TWC NY gives out... is there a non-DVR 86xx series available? I guess what I'm looking for is for a box that in the future can work as a companion box to the 8640 if TWC ever decides to implement streaming from the DVR to a non-DVR box over Ethernet.


----------



## adrman

What size drive is in the 8640s that they're giving out in NYC?


----------



## marcos_p




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adrman* /forum/post/18894199
> 
> 
> What size drive is in the 8640s that they're giving out in NYC?



My HDD is 320GB. I picked up the 8640HDC yesterday.


----------



## hdtvfan2005




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamanaco* /forum/post/18893927
> 
> 
> Ok... someone in the 8640 HDC thread answered my question about how to reboot it. Pressing and holding the Power button for 30 seconds does the trick.
> 
> 
> Well, today I can tune to all the channels using the 8640HDC, but the HD channels drop sound and get flashes of noise in the screen. My signal issue looks different in this box than in the 8300HD. On the 8300HD I got a lot of pixelation when the signal was about to drop. On the 8640HDC I have not experienced any pixelation at all. It either get no picture or sound at all (just the channel identification banner displays). When the signal is about to drop the picture freezes completely, but as I said, it does not pixelate. Also unlike the 8300HD the 8640HDC does not default to analog channels when the digital signal gets too weak. I think I read somewhere that the 86xx series boxes only receive digital signal and can not tune the analog channels. This makes the problem a little worse because when the signal starts to act up I don't even get the non-cable analog channels. When I look at the Diags page of the 8640 after the picture drops, I can see a high number highlighted in red under the Tune Failure Count.
> 
> 
> Signal problems aside the 8640HDC looks like a nice box with a lot of potential (ports).
> 
> 
> BTW, I also have an SA Explorer 8100 in my bedroom connected to my 23" computer display which I would like to replace with a newer box when my digital signal problems are solved. What is the best cable box that TWC NY gives out... is there a non-DVR 86xx series available? I guess what I'm looking for is for a box that in the future can work as a companion box to the 8640 if TWC ever decides to implement streaming from the DVR to a non-DVR box over Ethernet.



TWC's MR-DVR will use MoCA and not ethernet. The latest non DVR box is the 4640HDC.


----------



## tamanaco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adrman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What size drive is in the 8640s that they're giving out in NYC?



My has a 320 GB HDD too... You end up with ~295GB of usable recordings space.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdtvfan2005* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> TWC's MR-DVR will use MoCA and not ethernet. The latest non DVR box is the 4640HDC.



So the TWC boxes will use Coax instead of Ethernet... It figures... as if I was not having enough signal problems with the existing coax. Is the 4640HDC readily available in the TWC customer support offices or do I have to make a special request as I did for the 8640HDC?


----------



## adrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamanaco* /forum/post/18896738
> 
> 
> My has a 320 GB HDD too... You end up with ~295GB of usable recordings space.



Thanks tamanaco and marcus_p. I guess if I decide to ditch the Samsung, I won't have to repeat my "field upgrade". Still, even with the extended pause freezing issue, given jcalabria's evaluation of all available twc dvrs, I may decide to live with the Sammy as the lesser of evils.


----------



## Berk32

NOW ch 483 works.... when there's nothing on it.........


I guess it's possible the box can detect the difference between a normal HD TV and a 3DTV via HDMI.... but i was able to play the Masters 3D thing on demand a little while back...


----------



## hdtvfan2005

For MR-DVR you will need the Cisco 8642HDC and the 4642HDC.


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18897047
> 
> 
> NOW ch 483 works.... when there's nothing on it.........
> 
> 
> I guess it's possible the box can detect the difference between a normal HD TV and a 3DTV via HDMI.... but i was able to play the Masters 3D thing on demand a little while back...



What do you see? If you've called Customer Care and requested free 3D channel activation, what's visible with no program in progress? With the stored golf Masters last spring I could also see the side-by-side (split-screen) images from stored files on HD Showcase On Demand.


Assume, even though the TWC-site extract the CS rep posted above a few days back says the 3D channels are only for newer 3D displays (March '10+), that 3D-rigged computers would process STB HDMI-out signals somewhat similar to newer 3D displays. AIUI, the split-screen images seen by non-3D users have normal bandwidth requirements (~74 MHz), which permits 3D over cable, etc. But the 3D TVs (or 3D computers) decode/combine the two halves, displaying simultaneous 148-MHz left/right images, alternately viewed when 3D glasses are left/right switched. -- John


----------



## king of k1ngs

For those that picked up a 8640HDC box, did you get it from 23rd street by any chance?


----------



## tamanaco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdtvfan2005* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For MR-DVR you will need the Cisco 8642HDC and the 4642HDC.



Thanks again hdtvfan2005, are those models already available from TWC?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *king of k1ngs* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For those that picked up a 8640HDC box, did you get it from 23rd street by any chance?



I picked up my from the new 96th St & B'way office, but I specifically asked for it. The person that took care of me went to the back storage area and got one.


Btw, I just noticed that the 8640HDC does not preserve the Display Aspect Ratio settings. If I turn off the DVR or if I switch the TV HDMI to another device the 8640 goes back to 16x3. Anyone else seeing this?


My 8640 is running ODN 3.1.3_3 11/19/09. As I continue to have signal issues I noticed that in this box the level for RDC Power reads ***32 and is highlighted in Red and the level for FDC Power Reads 7 and is highlighted in yellow. I can only get these readings when I go to view the Diags via channel 996 I do not get RDC or FDC levels when I access the Diags page via the remote control when I press and hold Select and the arrow-down button. What RDC and FDC levels are showing for those of of you with no signal issues and with a 8640HDC?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamanaco* /forum/post/18899086
> 
> 
> Thanks again hdtvfan2005, are those models already available from TWC?



Don't expect them to show up any time soon.


----------



## TW CSR

The info posted from TWC outlines the basic requirements which states a new 3dTV and specific models of TWC HD converters with hdmi connection. We are not trained to troubleshoot a set up via other methods such as those listed above by John Mason. From reading different forums, customers adapt TWC equipment, such as taking apart a DVR and adding an expanded hard drive.


Earlier today my co-worker was trying to enable 3DTV for a customer and after 20 plus minutes, it failed. This service just became available July 9th, last Friday, and we have very little experience as of yet.


----------



## hdtvfan2005

Some parts of NYC have ODN v3.2.0_15 which have a patch that fixes the HDMI behavior of the Cisco boxes.


----------



## patters000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TW CSR* /forum/post/18901532
> 
> 
> The info posted from TWC outlines the basic requirements which states a new 3dTV and specific models of TWC HD converters with hdmi connection. We are not trained to troubleshoot a set up via other methods such as those listed above by John Mason. From reading different forums, customers adapt TWC equipment, such as taking apart a DVR and adding an expanded hard drive.
> 
> 
> Earlier today my co-worker was trying to enable 3DTV for a customer and after 20 plus minutes, it failed. This service just became available July 9th, last Friday, and we have very little experience as of yet.



But is it *available* to CableCard (e.g. Tivo Premiere) customers? I have a 3DTV and 3D-capable receiver.


----------



## lmz00




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *patters000* /forum/post/18903163
> 
> 
> But is it *available* to CableCard (e.g. Tivo Premiere) customers? I have a 3DTV and 3D-capable receiver.



Sadly not.


I hope the only reason that is the case is because they're not trained to troubleshoot yet, and they'll let TiVo users get those channels in the not-so-distant future once they have been trained.


----------



## ANGEL 35

Well i went to 96st. broadwayto try to get the 8640 HDC. They did not have any,i ask if they would call 23st. to see if they had them and they did. I went down to 23st.and got one. So far its runing like a champ.They have some more stock, at lest 3 or 4 that i saw. I hope this helps.


----------



## TW CSR

We do not trouble shoot cable cards over the phone. A signal cannot be sent to a tuning adapter/cable card/TIVO. Tech rolls are always scheduled. Setting up 3DTV for cable cards doesn't hinge on a CSR being trained to trouble shoot.


This is not unique to TWC. I have a different provider where I live and my wireless router is unsupported along with my purchased modem. A co worker has TIVO and needs to call that company for technical support. He can, however, call cable company regarding the cable card and tuning adapter.


If you have Comcast Cable, again the same scenario. Our center handles many major cable providers and troubleshoot equipment leased by those companies.


----------



## tamanaco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/18905920
> 
> 
> Well i went to 96st. broadwayto try to get the 8640 HDC. They did not have any,i ask if they would call 23st. to see if they had them and they did. I went down to 23st.and got one. So far its runing like a champ.They have some more stock, at lest 3 or 4 that i saw. I hope this helps.



Angel, could you tune to channel 996 and tell me what are your RDC and FDC levels? Page up/down if you do not see them on the 1st page. Also can you tell us what is the version of ODN on your 8640 HDC box?


Thanks....


----------



## timewaster

is the 8640 HDC a DVR and a replacement for the 8300?

so it has a bigger HD than the 8300?


This they fix all the bugs there were in the samsung DVR?


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamanaco* /forum/post/18908373
> 
> 
> Angel, could you tune to channel 996 and tell me what are your RDC and FDC levels? Page up/down if you do not see them on the 1st page. Also can you tell us what is the version of ODN on your 8640 HDC box?
> 
> 
> Thanks....



went to 996 RDC power is ***34 FDC power 0 ODN-3-1-3-3


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TW CSR* /forum/post/18906850
> 
> 
> We do not trouble shoot cable cards over the phone. A signal cannot be sent to a tuning adapter/cable card/TIVO. Tech rolls are always scheduled. Setting up 3DTV for cable cards doesn't hinge on a CSR being trained to trouble shoot.
> 
> 
> This is not unique to TWC. I have a different provider where I live and my wireless router is unsupported along with my purchased modem. A co worker has TIVO and needs to call that company for technical support. He can, however, call cable company regarding the cable card and tuning adapter.
> 
> 
> If you have Comcast Cable, again the same scenario. Our center handles many major cable providers and troubleshoot equipment leased by those companies.



you know that we are sending signal BS never works


----------



## pdroth

Can anyone out there with a direct hookup (no box) tune in Ch 5 and 11 in HD ??


Every other local station is in the right spot: 2.1, 4.1, 7.1, 9.1, 13.1 (and the subs) but for some reason 5 and 11 are all the way up on 103-2 and 103-3.


I am in touch with someone at TWC and they state it must be my TV since they would have certainly heard of more people complaining. (Ha ha) Well, just for giggles I thought I'd ask and confirm if it is just me or a widsepread issue.


----------



## lmz00

That was what I assumed you meant by this:


> Quote:
> The info posted from TWC outlines the basic requirements which states a new 3dTV and specific models of TWC HD converters with hdmi connection. We are not trained to troubleshoot a set up via other methods such as those listed above by John Mason.



Are the 3DTV channels the "on demand" type (which would explain not being able to get them), or is it just a TWC decision to not let TiVo/etc. users get them?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lmz00* /forum/post/18910314
> 
> 
> That was what I assumed you meant by this:
> 
> 
> Are the 3DTV channels the "on demand" type (which would explain not being able to get them), or is it just a TWC decision to not let TiVo/etc. users get them?



they are SDV - in theory they should work with the converter boxes just like the other channels that they have started to shift - unless there is some extra 3D technical detail that i'm just not familiar with (which is very likely, as I haven't bothered to look into 3D tech much)


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/18910203
> 
> 
> Can anyone out there with a direct hookup (no box) tune in Ch 5 and 11 in HD ??
> 
> 
> Every other local station is in the right spot: 2.1, 4.1, 7.1, 9.1, 13.1 (and the subs) but for some reason 5 and 11 are all the way up on 103-2 and 103-3.
> 
> 
> I am in touch with someone at TWC and they state it must be my TV since they would have certainly heard of more people complaining. (Ha ha) Well, just for giggles I thought I'd ask and confirm if it is just me or a widsepread issue.



Odd - thats where they were until last October - when they were moved to 61.


Unfortunately I can't check until Monday.


----------



## nyctveng

i have a friend in elmhurst with similar situation. all the networks are in the low 100's but have PSIP which map them to 2.1, 4.1, etc.


for whatever reason 5 & 11 do not have PSIP which is why they are displayed as 103-2 & 3. queens seems to have a lot more channels in the clear than manhattan.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/18910203
> 
> 
> Can anyone out there with a direct hookup (no box) tune in Ch 5 and 11 in HD ??
> 
> 
> Every other local station is in the right spot: 2.1, 4.1, 7.1, 9.1, 13.1 (and the subs) but for some reason 5 and 11 are all the way up on 103-2 and 103-3.
> 
> 
> I am in touch with someone at TWC and they state it must be my TV since they would have certainly heard of more people complaining. (Ha ha) Well, just for giggles I thought I'd ask and confirm if it is just me or a widsepread issue.


----------



## tamanaco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/18908722
> 
> 
> went to 996 RDC power is ***34 FDC power 0 ODN-3-1-3-3



I think my issue "might" be related to FDC power... My box FDC power is oscillating between 7 and 8... At 7 I have no issues with the non-HD channels, but the HD channels drop voice while flashing white stripes (noise) across the screen every few seconds. When the FDC power reaches 8, I can't tune HD channels and the non-HD channels start to flicker... after a few minutes I lose picture in all channels. All that remains are the Guide, the List of recorded programs and the info banners when I switch channels. Strangely, recorded programs won't play when I have no picture (FDC=8), but play fine (including HD recordings) when the FDC=7.


----------



## Digiti

MGM HD is unwatchable because of video freezing and audio dropouts and HD Theater has audio dropouts as well on my SA 8300hd and my neighbor's new Samsung DVR. Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## margoba

I don't watch MGM HD, but I've been seeing a lot of freezing and long audio dropouts (maybe 3-5 seconds) over the last couple of days on various cable channels like SyFy HD, USA HD, and TNT HD.


-barry


----------



## adrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/18912587
> 
> 
> I don't watch MGM HD, but I've been seeing a lot of freezing and long audio dropouts (maybe 3-5 seconds) over the last couple of days on various cable channels like SyFy HD, USA HD, and TNT HD.
> 
> 
> -barry



Same here. (also in the village) You can add Travel to that list as well. Thankfully, espn has been glitch free for coverage of The Open.


----------



## coreynyc

Here we go again...ABC/Disney vs TWC. I just heard an ad on the radio 6 weeks ahead of the contract expiration (Sept 2), sounds like ABC/Disney may be getting ready for a real battle this time


This is "only" for ABC & all ESPN channels, no Disney channels or ABC Family. Also affects LA, Raleigh-Durham, & Toledo. Strange that ABC owns the stations in smaller markets like Raleigh-Durham & Toledo.

http://www.ihavechoices.com/


----------



## adrman

A minor miracle occurred this am. I stopped at 23rd Street on my way to work to swap my 3090 for a 8640. I asked for a number and within 5 seconds it was called.







They seemed to have plenty of 8640s available as well. Will update on the 8640 once I get it home and hooked up. Does anyone know if the ethernet port is live on the 8640 and if it's worth hooking up for any future features? I know the one on the 3090 was not enabled.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/18912587
> 
> 
> I don't watch MGM HD, but I've been seeing a lot of freezing and long audio dropouts (maybe 3-5 seconds) over the last couple of days on various cable channels like SyFy HD, USA HD, and TNT HD.
> 
> 
> -barry



I am seeing the same on IFC-HD. After like 2 weeks of everything working well, we're back to the same (though not quite as bad) dropout-filled programming. Why can't TWC get their act together? And don't their own engineering people watch their channels? Seems like the need to have a "beta testers" group like us who have a direct line to somebody who can fix things when stuff is going wrong. Savvy people who can tell the difference between widespread issues and issues with the wiring in your building...


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/18914572
> 
> 
> I am seeing the same on IFC-HD. After like 2 weeks of everything working well, we're back to the same (though not quite as bad) dropout-filled programming. Why can't TWC get their act together? And don't their own engineering people watch their channels?



They are taking care of the problem... hiring a lot of new PR droids. Won't take long until they have you convinced this is normal! Problem solved.


----------



## margoba

It's actually a feature. It trains your brain/eye/ear connection to smooth over discontinuities. It can be quite useful in everyday life... Well, OK, we haven't quite figured out _how_ it can be useful in everyday life, but we're quite sure it can be.


-barry


----------



## TravKoolBreeze












Looks like SDV is push in as a slower roll-out. Also, hopefully, the movie channels simulcast will the Movie Pass area only (259-289) whereas there the channels are/will be will be for those who pay for those tiers as normal. I don't want to be blocked out of Reelz HD on 650 cause I didn't pay for the 283 simulcast.


----------



## tamanaco

Had another TWC tech come in yesterday and told me that there was an issue with the reverse power. Someone from the "Plant" will come some time next week. He also decided to switch my 8640 HDC box for a Samsung 3090, and guess what?... this box worked fine with the existing signal levels. He told me that there was something wrong with my 8640 HDC. I checked the RDC and FDC levels on the 3090 and it showed RDC=***33 highlighted in red and FDC=3 highlighted in "green". I played with the 3090 box last night and was not very happy with the way it FF/REW or with the time it took to switch from one channel to another. So, I went to the 96th St. office this morning and exchanged the 3090 for another 8640 HDC. At first they told me that there was none available, but someone took a second look and found one that was unwrapped. I told them that I'd take it anyway. Well, I just installed this 8640 and it is working fine. Unlike the previous 8640, so far, this box does not display white flashes or drops voice. This means that first 8640 was no good. The only thing that still has me worried is that this box shows RDC=***33 in red and FDC=7 in yellow. I guess either the Diags on one of these boxes is flawed or the 3090 has a better tuner than the 8640. We'll see.


----------



## patters000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TW CSR* /forum/post/18906850
> 
> 
> We do not trouble shoot cable cards over the phone. A signal cannot be sent to a tuning adapter/cable card/TIVO. Tech rolls are always scheduled. Setting up 3DTV for cable cards doesn't hinge on a CSR being trained to trouble shoot.
> 
> 
> This is not unique to TWC. I have a different provider where I live and my wireless router is unsupported along with my purchased modem. A co worker has TIVO and needs to call that company for technical support. He can, however, call cable company regarding the cable card and tuning adapter.
> 
> 
> If you have Comcast Cable, again the same scenario. Our center handles many major cable providers and troubleshoot equipment leased by those companies.



But what is there to "set up"? Doesn't TWC just need to activate these 3DTV channels for an account, and SDV will take care of the rest? Is it an "On Demand" channel or a normal broadcast?


----------



## lmz00

It sucks that we have to wait an extra month for Nickelodeon, VH1, etc. in HD.










Edit: ^ I'd like to know that, as well.


----------



## barhow

If I read the notice correctly, TW will soon start charging an additional $9.95 a month to watch the movie channels we now have included in the monthly fee. I think this is a big ripoff. I have resisted switching to Fios until now because I don't like their DVR. However if this increase goes through I am throughh with TW.

Barry


----------



## TravKoolBreeze

Looks like the big Disney - TWC fight is about to start. WABC just had an ad stating the current contract ends Sept. 2 and the whole here is other sources to watch ESPN thing on. At least that explains the return of rolloverorgettough.com


----------



## TravKoolBreeze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barhow* /forum/post/18919385
> 
> 
> If I read the notice correctly, TW will soon start charging an additional $9.95 a month to watch the movie channels we now have included in the monthly fee. I think this is a big ripoff. I have resisted switching to Fios until now because I don't like their DVR. However if this increase goes through I am throughh with TW.
> 
> Barry



After thinking about it, it may be just those channels in the 259-289 slant. Encore is apart of the premium package with Starz and they have it listed in the Movie Pass. I'm thinking it may lead more to those who have Basic or Standard Service which doesn't include most of those movie channels who just want to pay for those channels. I hope that what it is.


----------



## jw1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TravKoolBreeze* /forum/post/18919466
> 
> 
> After thinking about it, it may be just those channels in the 259-289 slant. Encore is apart of the premium package with Starz and they have it listed in the Movie Pass. I'm thinking it may lead more to those who have Basic or Standard Service which doesn't include most of those movie channels who just want to pay for those channels. I hope that what it is.



Really? I have Starz and I don't get Encore.


----------



## coreynyc

Wait a second!


They are going to start charging $9.95 for channels that all other cable systems, FIOS, DirecTV, etc. include for free in their basic packages!


In particular....

AMC will be in the middle of the new season Mad Men on Sept 1 (& people also watch Breaking Bad on that station).

*THIS WILL NOT GO OVER WELL.*


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/18919774
> 
> 
> Wait a second!
> 
> 
> They are going to start charging $9.95 for channels that all other cable systems, FIOS, DirecTV, etc. include for free in their basic packages!
> 
> 
> In particular....
> 
> AMC will be in the middle of the new season Mad Men on Sept 1 (& people also watch Breaking Bad on that station).
> 
> *THIS WILL NOT GO OVER WELL.*



Considering it does not specifically say that they are going to be off the Standard service (or DTValue) - which they legally have to say - i'm fairly sure that this new package is set up specifically for those on Basic-only service

(I'm surprised Encore HD is included - might be a mistake)


It would seem many people are downgrading due to $$$$, so they are offering a cheaper alternative to standard service.


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/18919774
> 
> 
> Wait a second!
> 
> 
> They are going to start charging $9.95 for channels that all other cable systems, FIOS, DirecTV, etc. include for free in their basic packages!
> 
> 
> In particular....
> 
> AMC will be in the middle of the new season Mad Men on Sept 1 (& people also watch Breaking Bad on that station).
> 
> *THIS WILL NOT GO OVER WELL.*



Uh, Encore typically isn't included in basic packages. Most times it is included in "Digital Basic Plus"—the package one level up from "Digital Basic." If you were getting it as part of a basic package, then that was a really good deal.


----------



## adrman

This afternoon I emailed TWC about the 480i output resolution reset problem with the Cisco 8640HDC. I sent the following:



> Quote:
> I recently switched to the Cisco 8640HDC dvr. The current firmware on the unit has a problem when connected via hdmi. Even if only one hd output resolution is enabled, for example 1080i, when the unit is powered off or the connected television is powered off, the 8640 reverts to SD 480i. The only way to correct the problem is to tune to a SD channel, then back to a HD channel. As a work around, I have set my power-on channel to a SD channel. I've also read that connecting the unit via component avoids this problem as well. When can I look forward to a firmware update to correct this? Thank you.



I just received the following reply:



> Quote:
> Dear Mr. xxxxxxxxx,
> 
> 
> Thank you for contacting Time Warner Cable Email Support. At the end of this email, you will be
> 
> given the option of taking a brief survey.
> 
> 
> Let me apologize for Please accept my sincerely apologies for the inconvenience this issue may have
> 
> caused you.
> 
> 
> I understand that you are having some problems with your T.V picture. I will be happy to assist you
> 
> with this issue.
> 
> 
> Let me apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused you.
> 
> 
> I would like to inform you that we do not offer 1080p resolution. The best resolution would be 720p.
> 
> 
> 1. Regarding to the Aspect Ratio please follow these steps:
> 
> 2. Press the 'More Settings button' (yellow triangle).
> 
> 3. Highlight the 'Aspect Ratio' option and press 'Select' button, highlight the '4x3' or '16x9
> 
> (Depends on the television Aspect Ratio) option and press 'Select' button.
> 
> 4. Choose one of the following options: Zoom, Stretch or Normal.
> 
> 
> If you are having problems to watch your shows as you want, please contact us back and we will be
> 
> happy to assist you.
> 
> 
> We value as a customer!
> 
> 
> If you have any further questions, please respond to this email or contact our Live Chat at the
> 
> following link:
> https://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj...shx?menu=31210
> 
> 
> Customer support is available 24x7.
> 
> 
> We value your opinion and want your feedback! Please click on the link below to receive a brief
> 
> survey:
> 
> http://www.twcurl.com/csat/SurveyFor...85&DIV=NYC-NYC
> 
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxx



I really wonder if the rep even bothered to read my message. They weren't exactly gifted in cut and paste/proofreading skills either.


----------



## BelB64

I don't get the statement from TWC that you need a tv made after March 2010. All the "3d ready" tvs made before then should be capable of playing any type of 3d signal as long as one has an adapetr that can convert the signal to checkerboard. Mitsubishi is just releasing their adaptor that does exactly that for their older 3d ready sets(I have the Mitsubishi 73737 model that plays 3d Blu rays perfectly, and I'm waiting for the adaptor) Samsung also has an adaptor that goes with their sets. Time Warner sent me an e-mail stating the 3d signal was a regular signal. I think they must have meant a tv with an adaptor.


----------



## BelB64

I just read the statement on the Time Warner website and yes, as I mentioned in the last e-mail, they are saying you need an adaptor to convert side-by side 3d to the checkerboard system that older "3d ready) sets can handle.


----------



## hdtvfan2005

With a Gefen HDMI doctor, you can trick the Mitsu adapter to work with a Samsung 3D DLP. Tru3D is selling a pre programmed kit, that includes the Mitsu adapter, and will work with 3D ready DLP's if you have the right glasses.


----------



## TravKoolBreeze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jw1* /forum/post/18919635
> 
> 
> Really? I have Starz and I don't get Encore.



I may be wrong. I see most other systems roll starz and encore into one package.


----------



## nyctveng

u have too much signal hitting your box. it probably blew out the tuner of the original 8640 u have and will likely do the same to the box u have now after a few days.


fdc ideally should be 0. rdc should be 40-50. if u add some some loss to your line it should fix ur problems. loss=an attenuator or a couple of splitters but terminate the open ends. yes there could be such thing as too much signal.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamanaco* /forum/post/18918833
> 
> 
> Had another TWC tech come in yesterday and told me that there was an issue with the reverse power. Someone from the "Plant" will come some time next week. He also decided to switch my 8640 HDC box for a Samsung 3090, and guess what?... this box worked fine with the existing signal levels. He told me that there was something wrong with my 8640 HDC. I checked the RDC and FDC levels on the 3090 and it showed RDC=***33 highlighted in red and FDC=3 highlighted in "green". I played with the 3090 box last night and was not very happy with the way it FF/REW or with the time it took to switch from one channel to another. So, I went to the 96th St. office this morning and exchanged the 3090 for another 8640 HDC. At first they told me that there was none available, but someone took a second look and found one that was unwrapped. I told them that I'd take it anyway. Well, I just installed this 8640 and it is working fine. Unlike the previous 8640, so far, this box does not display white flashes or drops voice. This means that first 8640 was no good. The only thing that still has me worried is that this box shows RDC=***33 in red and FDC=7 in yellow. I guess either the Diags on one of these boxes is flawed or the 3090 has a better tuner than the 8640. We'll see.


----------



## nyctveng

cant believe WLIW agreed to be taken off its off air channel # of 21 and moved to 162. as a must carry channel they have say on channel placement.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/18921695
> 
> 
> cant believe WLIW agreed to be taken off its off air channel # of 21 and moved to 162. as a must carry channel they have say on channel placement.



turns out WLIW isn't must carry in nyc - they removed it from the analog lineup not long ago.


----------



## TravKoolBreeze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/18921694
> 
> 
> u have too much signal hitting your box. it probably blew out the tuner of the original 8640 u have and will likely do the same to the box u have now after a few days.
> 
> 
> fdc ideally should be 0. rdc should be 40-50. if u add some some loss to your line it should fix ur problems. loss=an attenuator or a couple of splitters but terminate the open ends. yes there could be such thing as too much signal.



Well a Plant tech is out for me as well as the problem for me seems to be hitting on all the building on our block were having signal fluctuations. And I think the signal just blew out my brother's 3090.


----------



## adrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/18921694
> 
> 
> u have too much signal hitting your box. it probably blew out the tuner of the original 8640 u have and will likely do the same to the box u have now after a few days.
> 
> 
> fdc ideally should be 0. rdc should be 40-50. if u add some some loss to your line it should fix ur problems. loss=an attenuator or a couple of splitters but terminate the open ends. yes there could be such thing as too much signal.



Would your advice also apply to an RDC of 39 (in green) and a FDC of 8 (in yellow)? Thanks.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adrman* /forum/post/18922569
> 
> 
> Would your advice also apply to an RDC of 39 (in green) and a FDC of 8 (in yellow)? Thanks.



the colors are telling you your answer.... if nothing is red - you're fine.


----------



## adrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18922618
> 
> 
> the colors are telling you your answer.... if nothing is red - you're fine.



Agreed. That's always been my interpretation as well. However, I didn't read nyctveng's message that way, in particular the desired fdc value of 0.


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18922161
> 
> 
> turns out WLIW isn't must carry in nyc - they removed it from the analog lineup not long ago.



just because it's not on analog does not means it's not must carry. its must carry area stretches from north central NJ to all of Long Island. im told wliw gave up its analog slot in exchange for carriage of wliw world & create.


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adrman* /forum/post/18922569
> 
> 
> Would your advice also apply to an RDC of 39 (in green) and a FDC of 8 (in yellow)? Thanks.



both. just because diagnostics don't have certain colors doesnt mean something cant be potentially wrong. the ideal value of FDC is 0. If you add loss like splitters to your box for every 1 that FDC goes down, RDC will go up by 1. fdc 0 will make your rdc 45. fdc is a lot more important than the rdc value because even though fdc is a single frequency its in the foward path and anything above 0 means your overall foward signal is too hot. the tech that came to your house is passing off a that he could have fixed.


----------



## patters000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *patters000* /forum/post/18918952
> 
> 
> But what is there to "set up"? Doesn't TWC just need to activate these 3DTV channels for an account, and SDV will take care of the rest? Is it an "On Demand" channel or a normal broadcast?



Just got off the phone with TWC. They claim to have activated channel 483/484 (3DTV1/2) yet my SA 8300HD still says (after many reboots and sitting on the phone with the CSR) that I need to call to have it activated.


I also asked them about alternatives to the 8300HD.


They said the new 8640 Cisco's were exactly the same as the 8300HD. Couldn't comment on the improved UI.


Mentioned switching to a TiVo Premiere, and whether that would support 3DTV, they said "it should" but that CableCards were a dead-end technology, and would eventually wind up unsupported. Not sure that's exactly legal, but they mentioned it in the context of the SDV switchover.


I wonder what RCN's 3D offerings are?


----------



## coreynyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/18920293
> 
> 
> Uh, Encore typically isn't included in basic packages. Most times it is included in "Digital Basic Plus"the package one level up from "Digital Basic." If you were getting it as part of a basic package, then that was a really good deal.



Uh, AMC, IFC, TCM, Lifetime Movies, Hallmark, Reelz...these are all basic channels. Kudos om finding the 1 channel in the new package that isn't.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/18923291
> 
> 
> Uh, AMC, IFC, TCM, Lifetime Movies, Hallmark, Reelz...these are all basic channels. Kudos om finding the 1 channel in the new package that isn't.



they are not in the basic package - they are in the standard package


----------



## tamanaco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/18921694
> 
> 
> u have too much signal hitting your box. it probably blew out the tuner of the original 8640 u have and will likely do the same to the box u have now after a few days.
> 
> 
> fdc ideally should be 0. rdc should be 40-50. if u add some some loss to your line it should fix ur problems. loss=an attenuator or a couple of splitters but terminate the open ends. yes there could be such thing as too much signal.



Hmmm, at one point I mentioned to one of the many techs if too strong a signal could be a problem... he looked at me as if I was crazy. Could you give me an idea on the number of dbs (3db, 6db, 10db...) of the coax attenuator that I should buy? I want to make sure that I don't reduce the signal too much or too little. Can I get one of these coax attenuators at Radio Shack?


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamanaco* /forum/post/18925325
> 
> 
> Hmmm, at one point I mentioned to one of the many techs if too strong a signal could be a problem... he looked at me as if I was crazy. Could you give me an idea on the number of dbs (3db, 6db, 10db...) of the coax attenuator that I should buy? I want to make sure that I don't reduce the signal too much or too little. Can I get one of these coax attenuators at Radio Shack?



if your fdc is 8, you should attentuate your signal by about that much. if you have a 2 or 3 way splitter lying around, use that as a temp solution to test the theory. a 2 way will reduce your signal by about 4 and and 3 way will reduce your signal by about 7. don't know if radio shack sells attenuators. you should not have to spend money to fix TWC problems.


because u have so much signal i'm assuming you only have 1 box and a cable modem with short cable runs? a typical cable drop has enough signal for a modem + 3 boxes (4 total devices)


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

Not sure if this has been asked but...

When is Time Warner going to get HD On-Demand channels for HBO/Cine/Show/etc? Do any TW locations have them?


----------



## tamanaco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/18928673
> 
> 
> if your fdc is 8, you should attentuate your signal by about that much. if you have a 2 or 3 way splitter lying around, use that as a temp solution to test the theory. a 2 way will reduce your signal by about 4 and and 3 way will reduce your signal by about 7. don't know if radio shack sells attenuators. you should not have to spend money to fix TWC problems.
> 
> 
> because u have so much signal i'm assuming you only have 1 box and a cable modem with short cable runs? a typical cable drop has enough signal for a modem + 3 boxes (4 total devices)



Thanks again nyctveng, based on your advise I walked to the 96th street office and got two "free" splitters (just in case). I installed one which attenuated the signal by -3.5db and now my Diags Page shows RDC Power = ***35 (highlighted in red) and FDC power = 4 (highlighted in "GREEN"!!!). Hopefully I'll stop having signal problems... no screen flicker... so far.


Edit: Maybe I celebrated too soon... I just noticed some flicker and voice drops... Could be related to system wide issues.


----------



## Berk32

website got the update today:



> Quote:
> In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned:
> 
> 
> The previously announced launch of TV Dominicana on ch. 808 occurred on July 9, 2010.
> 
> 
> The previously announced additions of the following simulcast channels scheduled for July 14, 2010 occurred on July 9, 2010: History & Nature on Demand on ch. 1986, Lifestyles on Demand on ch. 1987, Sports on Demand on ch. 1988, Cutting Edge on Demand on ch. 1989, Kids Preschool on Demand on ch. 1990, Kids on Demand on ch. 1991, Music on Demand on ch. 1992, Entertainment on Demand on ch. 1993 and Primetime on Demand on ch. 1994. Also occurring on that date was the previously announced renaming of News & World on Demand to History & Nature on Demand.
> 
> 
> The previously announced combination of the two services Music Choice: Pop & Rock (1027) and Music Choice: Urban & Latin (1028) occurred July 9, 2010. Content from both services now appears on channel 1028.
> 
> 
> The previously announced launch of NY1 Traffic on ch. 104 in Manhattan, Brooklyn and Queens will now occur on August 18, 2010.
> 
> 
> Also, on that date in Mount Vernon, the following previously announced changes will now occur: NY1 Traffic will launch on on ch. 91, Food Network will change from a basic service on ch. 19 to a standard service on ch. 50, Food Network HD will change from a basic service on ch. 718 to a standard service on ch. 750, The Learning Channel (TLC) will move from ch. 51 to ch. 52, The Learning Channel (TLC) HD will move from 751 to 752, HGTV will move from 52 to 64, HGTV HD will move from 752 to 764, Centric will move from 64 to 89, Cooking Channel will move from 144 to 51 and we TV Guide will move from channels 50 & 157 to appearing only on channel 157 as a digital service.
> 
> 
> On or about August 18, 2010 we will make the following changes: InDemand 1 will move from ch. 345 to chs. 352 and 492, InDemand 2 will move from 346 to 353 and 493, InDemand 3 will move from 303 to 354 and 494, Too Much For TV on Demand will move from 327 to 330, Outrageous on Demand will move from 328 to 331, Howard Stern TV on Demand will move from 329 to 332, Here on Demand will move from 325 to 335, Here TV will move from 326 to 336, Events on Demand will move from 300 to 350 and 490, InDemand Previews will move from 309 to 351 and 491, InDemand HD PPV Events 1 will move from 350 to 355 and 495 and InDemand HD PPV Events 2 will move from 351 to 356 and 496.
> 
> 
> The previously announced launch of the HD following channels on July 29, 2010 will now occur on September 1, 2010. As a reminder, these channels cannot be accessed on CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Products purchased at retail without additional two-way capable equipment:
> 
> 
> CMT HD on ch. 694, Cooking Channel HD on ch. 751, DIY HD on ch. 688, Fox Soccer HD on ch. 485, GOL TV HD on ch. 469, Hallmark HD on ch. 684, National Geographic Wild HD on ch. 696, Ovation HD on ch. 683, Reelz HD on ch. 650, Showtime Beyond HD on ch. 670, Showtime Next HD on ch. 673, Showtime Women HD on ch. 671, Sundance HD on ch. 693 and TV Guide HD on ch. 690. In Manhattan, Brooklyn and Queens we will also launch Nickelodeon HD on ch. 706, VH1 HD on ch. 719, Discovery Kids HD on ch. 722 and Galavision HD on ch. 769. In Mount Vernon we will also launch Nickelodeon on ch. 739, VH1 HD on ch. 726, Discovery Kids HD on 735 and Galavision HD on ch. 754. Each of these HD simulcasts will be available at the same service level as their standard definition counterparts.
> 
> 
> On or about September 1, 2010 in Manhattan, Brooklyn and Queens we will move WLIW from ch. 21 to ch. 162 and launch VuTopia on Demand on ch. 267, VuTopia on Demand HD on ch. 291 and Wedding Central on ch. 59. Wedding Central will be a service that cannot be accessed on CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Products purchased at retail without additional two-way capable equipment. Also, WE will move from 59 to 21, WE HD from 759 to 721 and Universal Sports from 162 to 176.
> 
> 
> In Mount Vernon we will also move WLIW from ch. 12 to ch. 162 and launch VuTopia on Demand on ch. 267, VuTopia on Demand HD on ch. 291 and Wedding Central on ch. 146. Wedding Central will be a service that cannot be accessed on CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Products purchased at retail without additional two-way capable equipment. Universal Sports will move from 162 to 176.
> 
> 
> On occurring on or about September 1, 2010 we will add a simulcast of the following channels: REELZ Channel will now also appear on ch. 259, AMC on 260, Turner Classic Movies (TCM) on 261, Lifetime Movie Network on 262, IFC on 265, Sundance on 266, Encore HD on 275, REELZ Channel HD on 283, AMC HD on 284, Turner Classic Movies HD (TCM HD) on 285, Lifetime Movie Network HD on 286, Hallmark Movie Channel HD on 287 and IFC HD on 289. These services will be included within the new Movie Pass offering, available to digital customers at a monthly rate of $9.95.


----------



## MikeNY718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18938251
> 
> 
> website got the update today:



There has to be more to these changes that they are not mentioning. For example, Here is moving from 326 to 336. Playboy is currently on 336. There are several other networks that are moving into positions that are already occupied with no explanation of where the displaced channels are going. Perhaps they don't know where all the channels will be once the dust settles.


On a larger scale, if there is some sort of logic behind some of these changes, I fail to see it. When TWC first went digital, the lineup was clearly organized by categories that made sense. Now they seem to be sticking channels in odd places and simulcasting in the most bizarre ways. The most jarring are the YES and SNY simulcasts mixed in the 500s with foreign language channels. Now they're simulcasting what's left of the InDemand PPV channels in the high 400s. Plus they've created a massive hole between 300-350. I don't know if there is some strategy behind all of this, but it just seems like a jumbled mess. If this makes sense to anyone, I'd love to know how this puzzle fits together.


It's been 10 years since the digital lineup was created. At that time, there was no HD, no On Demand, no El Paquetazo. It seems like they're just inserting things piecemeal. Isn't it time TWC reorganized the whole lineup?


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

Anyone else still miss HDNet?


----------



## robbie06

Is anyone getting a blank screen on BBC America HD? I'm on a Tivo HD(SDV Adapter) in Northen Manhattan. I had to watch Doctor Who on the standard feed.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robbie06* /forum/post/18955374
> 
> 
> Is anyone getting a blank screen on BBC America HD? I'm on a Tivo HD(SDV Adapter) in Northen Manhattan. I had to watch Doctor Who on the standard feed.



Blank here (also northern Manhattan)


----------



## Berk32

741 univision is out here


----------



## adrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18955437
> 
> 
> Blank here (also northern Manhattan)



Just checked my recording from last night. It appears to have recorded properly. I'm in the Village.


----------



## Berk32

just checked again - both BBC America HD and Univision Hd are still out here.

(there might be others....)


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeNY718* /forum/post/18954112
> 
> 
> There has to be more to these changes that they are not mentioning. For example, Here is moving from 326 to 336. Playboy is currently on 336. There are several other networks that are moving into positions that are already occupied with no explanation of where the displaced channels are going. Perhaps they don't know where all the channels will be once the dust settles.



I have a feeling it never will. It seems that maybe they are "selling" in some way positioning in the guide. Not to mention we started with all HD in the 700s, then we saw some being sent to the 600s. Now I think we have some in the 400 & 500 range.


Used to watch palladia a lot when it was 720 (or something like that). Then it got banished to the 790s and I find I just don't go to it all that much like I used to... and while it WAS a rumor, I sure believe that someone paid big money to "take" palladia's former position... and most likely TWC did make an extortion attempt and failed, so palladia got banished up into the may extra channel numbers where it simply is that much harder to find.


----------



## MikeNY718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/18957048
> 
> 
> I have a feeling it never will. It seems that maybe they are "selling" in some way positioning in the guide. Not to mention we started with all HD in the 700s, then we saw some being sent to the 600s. Now I think we have some in the 400 & 500 range.
> 
> 
> Used to watch palladia a lot when it was 720 (or something like that). Then it got banished to the 790s and I find I just don't go to it all that much like I used to... and while it WAS a rumor, I sure believe that someone paid big money to "take" palladia's former position... and most likely TWC did make an extortion attempt and failed, so palladia got banished up into the may extra channel numbers where it simply is that much harder to find.



Interesting. I kind of assumed that Palladia started at 720 because it was originally MHD (the closest thing there was to MTV HD at the time), and that when the actual HD simulcast of MTV launched it took 720 because MTV is 20. But certainly they could have moved Palladia to a better unoccupied position like 735. It does seem strange that they shoved it all the way up at 791 between TV One and ESPN's second-tier networks.


TWC definitely sells positions. They did it with the NBC/Universal networks in the teens in 2008. The downside is that it completely screws with the lineups and customers don't get well-grouped channel positions. But what puzzles me more than anything are the bizarre simulcasts like YES/SNY mixed in with foreign language channels or the upcoming PPV simulcasts in the 490s.


Like you said, HD is now scattered all over the place without rhyme or reason. I know people with HDTVs who watch certain channels in SD because the HD channel positions aren't in any way obvious and they just can't find them. What a mess...


----------



## peterlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/18957048
> 
> 
> Used to watch palladia a lot when it was 720 (or something like that). Then it got banished to the 790s and I find I just don't go to it all that much like I used to... and while it WAS a rumor, I sure believe that someone paid big money to "take" palladia's former position... and most likely TWC did make an extortion attempt and failed, so palladia got banished up into the may extra channel numbers where it simply is that much harder to find.



I think you've got it backwards. The weird thing wasn't why Palladia got moved from 720 to 791. The oddity was why it ever at 720 in the first place. It was always unusual for that relatively obscure channel to occupy such a prominent position, especially since its placement there went against TWC's practice of reserving the HD channel position for the SD counterpart even if the HD channel hasn't launched. For example, channel 706 has never been assigned in spite of its prominence because it's the HD counterpart for Nickelodeon on channel 6 (and when Nick HD launches, it will go into 706). Channel 762, the HD counterpart for Lifetime SD at channel 62, is another spot that's been left blank. The fact that Palladia was at channel 720 was the anomaly. MTV has been at channel 20 for pretty much forever so when MTV HD finally launched, it was no surprise it went into 720. I doubt very much MTV had to pay for that to happen. And it's a little contradictory to complain that TWC doesn't follow any rules with its channel placements but then criticize it for putting MTV HD at 720 when doing so followed long-standing practice!


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/18959126
> 
> 
> I think you've got it backwards. The weird thing wasn't why Palladia got moved from 720 to 791. The oddity was why it ever at 720 in the first place. It was always unusual for that relatively obscure channel to occupy such a prominent position, especially since its placement there went against TWC's practice of reserving the HD channel position for the SD counterpart even if the HD channel hasn't launched. For example, channel 706 has never been assigned in spite of its prominence because it's the HD counterpart for Nickelodeon on channel 6 (and when Nick HD launches, it will go into 706). Channel 762, the HD counterpart for Lifetime SD at channel 62, is another spot that's been left blank. The fact that Palladia was at channel 720 was the anomaly. MTV has been at channel 20 for pretty much forever so when MTV HD finally launched, it was no surprise it went into 720. I doubt very much MTV had to pay for that to happen. And it's a little contradictory to complain that TWC doesn't follow any rules with its channel placements but then criticize it for putting MTV HD at 720 when doing so followed long-standing practice!



You sure about that?


Got news for ya - until about 3 years ago (when HD expansion slowly began) Discovery HD Theater was on 706 (and Starz HD was originally on 720 when it was first added)


And once they began placing channels in logical positions, HD Theater when to 718 (because Discovery was on ch 18 at the time and there was no DiscoveryHD), UniversalHD was placed on 740 (USA was on 40 and no USAHD), and when we got the precursor for PalladiaHD (MHD) - it was on 720 because there was no MTVHD....


They threw Palladia to 791 becasue they had no place to put it.... they have major problems with that... and its annoying...


----------



## Berk32

Just a random side note that I noticed while looking at my spreadsheet for old info....

When I first started tracking the locations of HD channels almost 4 years ago - only 4 HD channels out of 19 are in their original QAM location: HBO HD, (Discovery) HD Theater, Universal HD, and MSG HD. (The QAM slot originally help by HDNet survived with its replacement MAVTV until its recent move to SDV.)


And other that the local OTA channels - none are in the same channel location


----------



## Berk32

It's really scary that just 3 years ago we only had 23 HD channels.... (and how happy we were just to get TBSHD in time for the MLB postseason)


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18959277
> 
> 
> They threw Palladia to 791 becasue they had no place to put it.... they have major problems with that... and its annoying...



Agreed, Riverside_Guy -- I think it's less of an insidious thing than you think with moving Palladia HD to 791 from 720 -- the reason it was on 720 was that it was thought of as the HD version of MTV (which is on channel 20), but then eventually, MTV-HD came out (even though we didn't get it for a while) and they had to move Palladia HD to SOME channel that doesn't have a SD channel slot, and it seems that there are no SD channels in the 90s, so that's why a bunch of channels with HD ONLY versions have been "ghettoized" up there.


But of course, that leaves only 10 slots for HD-only channels, and TWC's whole paradigm of putting HD channels onto their matching slots by adding 700 to their channel number starts to break down for any SD Channels in the 100s. Those apparently have gotten shuttled to the high 600s, which is just strange. FUSE which is on channel 132 in SD somehow wound up on 691, which by some crazy logic (or coincidence?) matches the 791 for the other HD music channel that we have.....BBC-America HD (106 in SD) also wound up in the high 600s.


If they're going to come up with a logical system (add 700 to a channel number) they should follow it consistently so that SD channel 132 becomes channel 832 in HD....


R_G -- I don't mind 791 for Palladia because I always check in on MGM-HD on 796, which is a pretty good movie channel. Not quite a replacement for HDNet Movies, but I'd say it's maybe 60% as good in terms of what it presents. Like HDNetM, the films are always OAR and unedited for content, and they show a good range of stuff from the 50s to the 80s -- maybe not quite as good a selection, but often worthwhile. They sometimes have one very short commercial break about 1/2 way into the movie (but not always), which I can live with....


Scott


----------



## pdroth

They should finally do what Cablevision does - just one slot for both the HD and SD feed. I'm no fan of CVC but when I saw how they did this on their system it actually makes perfect sense and is really dummy proof! No more 702 for CBS.. just hit 2 and BAM!! If the box is HD-capable you get the HD feed.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/18960539
> 
> 
> They should finally do what Cablevision does - just one slot for both the HD and SD feed. I'm no fan of CVC but when I saw how they did this on their system it actually makes perfect sense and is really dummy proof! No more 702 for CBS.. just hit 2 and BAM!! If the box is HD-capable you get the HD feed.



The one downside to it is sometimes you want access the SD feed - either to DVR something and take up less space (especially if it's not available in HD) - or as a backup when the HD feed is out....


Of course that can be solved if they just make used of the 1000s of available channel #s....


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18960717
> 
> 
> The one downside to it is sometimes you want access the SD feed - either to DVR something and take up less space (especially if it's not available in HD) - or as a backup when the HD feed is out....
> 
> 
> Of course that can be solved if they just make used of the 1000s of available channel #s....



Don't know if/when it will make it to NYC, but TWC has been rolling out new lineups in many systems across the country. Virtually all of the channels except the broadcast and other local channels are identical in all systems.


The new channel numbering scheme:
Leaves analog channels


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/18961059
> 
> 
> Don't know if/when it will make it to NYC, but TWC has been rolling out new lineups in many systems across the country. Virtually all of the channels except the broadcast and other local channels are identical in all systems.
> 
> 
> The new channel numbering scheme:
> Leaves analog channels


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18961584
> 
> 
> Doesn't seem like NYC will be going that route any time soon based on the upcoming shifts - but it does explain the YESHD/SNYHD random simulcast in the low 500s (sorta)



i suspect their was some language in their contracts where twc agreed to have the 2 on adjacent channels.


nyc being the media capital will always be a system where slots will be "bought". new and/or struggling networks need their product to as many eyeballs as possible especially to madison ave advertisers. programmers typically give cable company a better rate for channel placement. for years espn gave a better fee for placing on low channel number and prefer their newer channels like espenews , classic, espnu be sandwiched between espn and espn2.


----------



## richiek

SNY HD had a blank screen when I checked this morning in Manhattan. I guess the Mets sucked so bad, they decided to pull the plug.


----------



## bhanna261

Quick question... I am under the impression that TWC has been encrypting all channels in Manhattan for years now. A friend says they are not. What's the reality?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bhanna261* /forum/post/18965689
> 
> 
> Quick question... I am under the impression that TWC has been encrypting all channels in Manhattan for years now. A friend says they are not. What's the reality?



All - no

Most? - yes - the basic package comes unencrypted (basically just the locals + tbs)


----------



## John Mason

Wonder what others have noticed with Switched Digital Video channels, delivered only when accessed, not 24/7 like others?


Yesterday, noticed that National Geographic HD periodically froze on a frame, then returned to normal if I changed to another channel and returned. A few days ago MGM-HD wasn't accessible all day here (midtown east NYC), just a message saying check back later. AIUI, local nodes or other links between the head end can be sub-divided, expanding capacity, if SDV traffic overloads them.


Any significant diagnostic readings for each SDV channel-frequency page? I check the SDV page (21 of 28) by holding down the remote select button for my 8300HD until the blinking "message hand" appears on the STB. Pressing the down arrow, before the "hand" disappears, brings up page 1 of 28 diagnostic pages. Then back- scrolling (not forward) with the left/right arrow key(s) to page 21 (SDV data if it's a SDV channel). Haven't contacted TWC yet, assuming they may still be tweaking. -- John


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/18970425
> 
> 
> Wonder what others have noticed with Switched Digital Video channels, delivered only when accessed, not 24/7 like others?



I haven't been noticing anything out of the ordinary at all with any of the SDV channels. Admittedly I watch them far less than the non-SDV channels but I haven't noticed much of any sort of issue with MGM-HD, for example.


----------



## king of k1ngs

anyone know what the latest news, if any, is on the NFL Network coming to TWC? i can't believe that we still don't have it yet. that is basically the only channel that we don't have that i really want


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *king of k1ngs* /forum/post/18974116
> 
> 
> anyone know what the latest news, if any, is on the NFL Network coming to TWC? i can't believe that we still don't have it yet. that is basically the only channel that we don't have that i really want



No news - nothing expected any time soon.


This is a question for the national thread....


----------



## gtsgts

Does anyone know what cable modem time warner road runner is currently using? I have the motorola sbv5121, and it's constantly rebooting itself. Can I just bring it in to a TWC location and exchange it in like I would a cable box, or do I have to call & have TWC come replace it at my house?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gtsgts* /forum/post/18975041
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what cable modem time warner road runner is currently using? I have the motorola sbv5121, and it's constantly rebooting itself. Can I just bring it in to a TWC location and exchange it in like I would a cable box, or do I have to call & have TWC come replace it at my house?



You can just walk in and replace it. (as long as you are the account holder)


----------



## JSY

I seem to have lost my SDV channels (at least Smithsonian HD, MGM HD, and MAV TV) on my Tivo yesterday in the Elmhurst/Queens area. The TA had a steady green light. Anyway, I thought I would unplug the TA and replug it back in to see if I would get any results and now the green light won't stop blinking. Sigh - sort of like before they had activated SDV in this area. Anyway, I contacted TWC by chat since I couldn't get them on the phone, and the rep insisted that there was an outage in my area that is causing this. I find this very hard to believe because my Cisco 8640 pulls in those SDV channels fine. They're just not coming in on my TiVo with the TA. Anyway, she insisted this was the issue and I couldn't get any further. I guess I'll have to get them on the phone but it annoys me to no end when I'm pretty sure that this isn't because of an "outage"... SIGH!


Edit: Well, my stupid side reared its ugly head. I decided to restart my TiVo and unplugged the USB cable and then noticed that the TA eventually now had a steady green so now I'm thinking sure enough - it's my damned TiVo and wasn't the TA or TWCNYC after all. When my TiVo rebooted, it had to install some service update which I wonder if this was part of it. I plugged in the TA and viola, everything is back to normal. So, I'm an idiot and I usually cover all my bases before contacting TWCNYC and I'm sorry for wasting their time! (that being said, as i suspected, an outage wasn't causing this.) *blush*


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/18960315
> 
> 
> R_G -- I don't mind 791 for Palladia because I always check in on MGM-HD on 796, which is a pretty good movie channel. Not quite a replacement for HDNet Movies, but I'd say it's maybe 60% as good in terms of what it presents. Like HDNetM, the films are always OAR and unedited for content, and they show a good range of stuff from the 50s to the 80s -- maybe not quite as good a selection, but often worthwhile. They sometimes have one very short commercial break about 1/2 way into the movie (but not always), which I can live with....
> 
> 
> Scott



The crux is that while I DID like MGM HD, it was part of the HDXtra package.... and when they dropped HDNet(s) from that tier, I immediately canceled. If more HAD, maybe we'd have to back by now! I like Palladium, I think it's a great channel. BUT it is so "out of the way" tat it takes effort to even check what is going on there.


----------



## BelB64

Has anyone heard anything, even rumors as to what the next 3d events will be broadcast on channel 483? Also would it be correct to assume when TWC and Disney finally conclude their negotiations espn3d will be a part of our channel lineup as it is on directv?


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/18981970
> 
> 
> The crux is that while I DID like MGM HD, it was part of the HDXtra package.... and when they dropped HDNet(s) from that tier, I immediately canceled. If more HAD, maybe we'd have to back by now! I like Palladium, I think it's a great channel. BUT it is so "out of the way" tat it takes effort to even check what is going on there.



I think even if everyone canceled the HDXTRA package (which only a very very few people even know about) it wouldn't cause any blip on TWC's radar at all...TWC & HDNet have some fundamental differences of opinion and HDNet is such a small player that made it very easy for TWC to just cut all ties...This is a company-wide fight which is far larger than even our NYC division. So it will have to be a larger corporate-wide settlement before anything would ever happen...So basically I'm paying a dollar or 2 extra per month for MGM-HD which is a pretty good channel....


----------



## TravKoolBreeze




----------



## AndyHDTV

TWC makes way to many changes. I guess the HD channels previously mentioned just got pushed back even more.


9/1

EWTN-HD

Wedding Channel-HD

C-SPAN-HD


----------



## Berk32

TWC NYC


124 HD channels (+23 announced)


*****Removed****


updated here http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...6#post19013286


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/18989850
> 
> 
> TWC makes way to many changes. I guess the HD channels previously mentioned just got pushed back even more.
> 
> 
> 9/1
> 
> EWTN-HD
> 
> Wedding Channel-HD
> 
> C-SPAN-HD



nah - they're still scheduled for 9/1 - they were already pushed from 7/29


but now they're adding more Spanish HD channels... they feel the need to make more confusing simulcasts....


nice work guys...


----------



## andgarden

C-SPAN HD is very exciting. I didn't think we'd see that for a while.


----------



## timewaster

Haven't heard much about the 8640 DVR.

Is it bug free and reliable? unlike the sammy 3090?

what is the HD capacitity for it?


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timewaster* /forum/post/18992060
> 
> 
> Haven't heard much about the 8640 DVR.
> 
> Is it bug free and reliable? unlike the sammy 3090?
> 
> what is the HD capacitity for it?




I've had both - and they were all 320GB units (3090s come in both 160 & 320GB versions... the 8640 is 320GB only).


Other than the relatively new freeze-on-pause issue with the 3090, my last 6 months with it had been terrific... all of its bugs and quirks were finally eradicated with ODN 3.2/Samsung 4.3.5.3 software update we received here back in January. Then, about 4 weeks ago, my 3090 completely died... dead as can be... and I was given an 8640 in its place.


The 8640 has been VERY disappointing compared to the 3090... it has smoother FF/REW operation and no pause/freeze bug, but it's so freaking slow I want to throw it through a window. Moving through the menus is an exercise in frustration management. To me it's not any faster than the 8300HDC, but I never had a back-to-back comparison between the two, as they were separated by the lightning fast 3090.


The 8640 has also been giving me recording issues that I had never experienced with the 3090 or the 8300HDC... it has produced duplicate and partial recordings and records non-New episodes when set for New-only in Series Manager.


I'd take the 3090 back in heartbeat - the 8640 is not even in the same league.


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

Wow. Discovery was great last night when shark week began. Now it's a stuttering mess. What's going on?!? Am I alone on that?


----------



## hansangb

Wow...TWC really better step up. I was visiting Tucson over the weekend and COX cable's HD was "WOW!" good. The same channels I watch are good on TWC, but on COX it was *really* good. QUITE noticeably good. What a difference.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/18994167
> 
> 
> Wow...TWC really better step up. I was visiting Tucson over the weekend and COX cable's HD was "WOW!" good. The same channels I watch are good on TWC, but on COX it was *really* good. QUITE noticeably good. What a difference.



You sure it wasn't just the HDTV you were visiting was better (or set up better)?


----------



## Berk32

Some minor shifting happened recently.


They opened up freqs 657 (101) and 663 (102) - seemingly to eventually increase the continuous SDV block


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC* /forum/post/18954442
> 
> 
> Anyone else still miss HDNet?



Yup. Loved the NHL broadcasts designed for HD aspect ratio. That's my biggest pet peeve about current sports broadcasts (particularly hockey.) Since most networks have to shoot for HD and SD they need to frame for the lowest common denominator...which is 4:3. So you end up with a camera moving back and forth all the time when they could just leave it alone if they were only broadcasting HD...like HDNet does. A real shame it's gone.


----------



## timewaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/18992186
> 
> 
> I've had both - and they were all 320GB units (3090s come in both 160 & 320GB versions... the 8640 is 320GB only).
> 
> 
> Other than the relatively new freeze-on-pause issue with the 3090, my last 6 months with it had been terrific... all of its bugs and quirks were finally eradicated with ODN 3.2/Samsung 4.3.5.3 software update we received here back in January. Then, about 4 weeks ago, my 3090 completely died... dead as can be... and I was given an 8640 in its place.
> 
> 
> The 8640 has been VERY disappointing compared to the 3090... it has smoother FF/REW operation and no pause/freeze bug, but it's so freaking slow I want to throw it through a window. Moving through the menus is an exercise in frustration management. To me it's not any faster than the 8300HDC, but I never had a back-to-back comparison between the two, as they were separated by the lightning fast 3090.
> 
> 
> The 8640 has also been giving me recording issues that I had never experienced with the 3090 or the 8300HDC... it has produced duplicate and partial recordings and records non-New episodes when set for New-only in Series Manager.
> 
> 
> I'd take the 3090 back in heartbeat - the 8640 is not even in the same league.



How is it compared to the 8300HD, which is what i have.

Is it even slower than the 8300HD?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/18996191
> 
> 
> Yup. Loved the NHL broadcasts designed for HD aspect ratio. That's my biggest pet peeve about current sports broadcasts (particularly hockey.) Since most networks have to shoot for HD and SD they need to frame for the lowest common denominator...which is 4:3. So you end up with a camera moving back and forth all the time when they could just leave it alone if they were only broadcasting HD...like HDNet does. A real shame it's gone.



Well you'll be happy to know FOX know frames MLB broadcasts for 16:9 (and lots off affiliates who aren't now using the letterboxed picture on SD broadcasts now have the scorebox and logo chopped off - WNYW does not have that problem)


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timewaster* /forum/post/18996759
> 
> 
> How is it compared to the 8300HD, which is what i have.
> 
> Is it even slower than the 8300HD?



I've never had an 8300HD, so I can't compare directly.


----------



## Berk32

Here's the website update dated July 30th



> Quote:
> On or about September 1, 2010 we will launch the following channels which cannot be accessed on CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Products purchased at retail without additional two-way capable equipment: HBO HD (SAP) on 951, HBO Family HD (SAP) on 954, HBO Comedy HD (SAP) on 955, HBO Zone HD (SAP) on 956, HBO 2 HD (SAP) on 952, HBO Signature HD (SAP) on 953, EWTN HD on 797, RT Spanish on 855, Wedding Channel HD on 759 and CSPAN HD on 770 .
> 
> We will also launch HBO Latino HD (SAP) on 957.
> 
> 
> Then, In Manhattan, Brooklyn and Queens Encore (SAP) will move from 951 to 949, WE HD from 759 to 721 and in Mount Vernon, we will launch Wedding Channel HD on 721 and CSPAN HD on 703. These channels cannot be accessed on CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Products purchased at retail without additional two-way capable equipment.


----------



## zetachi

So I got that same offer in the mail and called to see if it was worth it.


I'm paying $222 for Triple Play, 1 DVR/1 Reg box, RR turbo and 4 premium chanenels.


So basically I'd get the 50Mbps and a 2nd DVR ($13) plus a wireless router(already have a better one then I'm sure they would give) so it would be an increase of $27 a month over what I'm paying. I asked how much for the RR speed increase. $100 for the speed bump and wireless router







Told them I already had a good wireless router. Their selling point.....theirs would be covered by TW service if anything went wrong and they'd send a tech out







Told them no thanks. Not sure what I'd do with the extra speed anyway.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/18815232
> 
> 
> Received a mailed offer for TWC's "Ultimate Triple Play" recently ($249/mo). It includes:
> 
> TWC's


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18996883
> 
> 
> Well you'll be happy to know FOX know frames MLB broadcasts for 16:9 (and lots off affiliates who aren't now using the letterboxed picture on SD broadcasts now have the scorebox and logo chopped off - WNYW does not have that problem)



That is good to know. I wish SD would go the way of the dodo. Guess that bird's gonna be around for a while.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/18994554
> 
> 
> You sure it wasn't just the HDTV you were visiting was better (or set up better)?




No, I don't think so. It was about the same class of LCD TV. 46 vs 42 inch. It's the same programs that I was watching (House, Mythbusters, etc.)


House for example (on USA I think) was simply FANTASTIC on Cox.


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/19000509
> 
> 
> That is good to know. I wish SD would go the way of the dodo. Guess that bird's gonna be around for a while.



They're not selling SD sets any more. Maybe in another 10 years?


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zetachi* /forum/post/18998355
> 
> 
> So I got that same offer in the mail and called to see if it was worth it.
> 
> 
> I'm paying $222 for Triple Play, 1 DVR/1 Reg box, RR turbo and 4 premium chanenels.
> 
> 
> So basically I'd get the 50Mbps and a 2nd DVR ($13) plus a wireless router(already have a better one then I'm sure they would give) so it would be an increase of $27 a month over what I'm paying. I asked how much for the RR speed increase. $100 for the speed bump and wireless router
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Told them I already had a good wireless router. Their selling point.....theirs would be covered by TW service if anything went wrong and they'd send a tech out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Told them no thanks. Not sure what I'd do with the extra speed anyway.



Believe I added in a follow-on post that, in addition to the $249 "Ultimate" deal, I'd have to pay ~$27 more to boost their 4-premiums deal to the complete 6 premiums I''m getting now. Also find RR's standard speed okay, especially with the turbo feature that kicks in automatically for rare large downloads. -- John


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/18982967
> 
> 
> So basically I'm paying a dollar or 2 extra per month for MGM-HD which is a pretty good channel....



Last I knew, IF you paid for a DVR, HDXtra costs $5/mo. If no DVR, it was 9.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/19002524
> 
> 
> Last I knew, IF you paid for a DVR, HDXtra costs $5/mo. If no DVR, it was 9.



$8.95 without a dvr - $2.05 with a dvr


Thats $2.05 for the 3 hdxtra channels AND the sports pack


----------



## LL3HD

I’m paying $140/month with FIOS—getting more services and satisfaction than I was while spending $205 per month with TW—and that was a 12 month ago TW charge. I’m sure it would be even more now.


I know some of you don’t have the option to switch but for those that do- it’s money in your pocket. And I’m not trying to shill for Verizon, just help the folks who are unaware. Case in point, I have AT&T for my cell phone and FIOS wanted to bundle that too with an additional $10 off per month but I renewed with AT&T playing them off of each other getting about $250 retention incentives from AT&T.


----------



## tamanaco

Pardon the cross-post. I posted in the Cable Navigator thread thinking I was posting here.


My issue "might' be solved.


Based on my signal levels (highlighted in red) nyctveng advised me that I was getting too much signal and that I was probably cooking the tuners of the DVRs. I live on the top floor with a very short cable run to the distribution tap and distribution amplifier on the roof. nyctveng recommended that I added splitters to my line to drop the signal strength. I ended up adding two splitters dropping my signal by 7db. I now have 3 splitter in series before the signal hits my DVR. Now my DVR shows FDC and RDC signal levels in green and within the recommended ranges. Thanks again to nyctveng for his PM advise.


During the process I had many TW C techs visits and made many trips to the TWC office to exchange DVRs. I went through three 8640 HDC, one Samsung 3090, One Samsung H3270 and a SA 8300 HDC. The 8300 HDC worked flawlessly for a few days after I added the splitters, but I returned the day before yesterday because I wanted more storage. (I'm a glutton for pain) So I got a FOURTH 8640 HDC. I guess I'm crazy because all the 8640 boxes that I tested had issues with screen flicker even while disconnected from cable. I also experienced flicker and dropped voice and picture signal while the 8640s were connected to cable. But... I like the picture quality out this box the best and that it was the latest box with the most potential for future upgrades. (I know, I know... TWC does not support most of the features that this box has). This 4th 8640 has been working flawlesly for two days now.


One thing I'd say here is to keep away from the Samsung H3270... this is one lousy box performance wise and it does not even have a digital coax out which I need because all the optical inputs of my receiver are taken.


Now what I think is some good news... At least for those in the NYC area with 8640 HDC running ODN 3.1.3. When I picked the 4th 8640 I thought I had another lemon because when I plug it in it started counting down from hex AAA to 000 (Not the usual boot up process - This took about 10 min)... It then performed a CableCARD Firmware Upgrade which displayed percentage progress message on the TV screen plus alternating Card - Dnld messages on the LED of the box. After the firmware was downloaded and installed it went through the usual boot up process. I checked the Diags page (Channel 996) and noticed that ODN had been updated. Now I don't know if this firmware update fixed the flicker issues that I was having with the 8640s. See below for the changes in page 6 of the Diags.


Stack Version: 1.4.5.1508

ODN Version: 3.2.0_15 2009/12/07 - Previous version: 3.1.3_3 11/19/09

Cable Card Version: PKEY 1.5.2_F.p 1401 - Previous version: 01.01.10P12

DiagsXlet Version: 1.1.0 2010/01/29 - Previous 04/15/08

DiagsXlet XML File: Carouserl ID 40 -/SYSTEM/dpdp4.xml

DiagsXlet XML Version: 1.1.0.0 - Previous Version 1.0


Does anyone know if there are any new features in ODN 3.2.0_15? I read somewhere that one "new' feature was that it allows one to navigate the favorites from the Guide. But this is not new... I was able to navigate my favorites using the Guide using 3.1.3_3.


EDIT: jcalabria answered my question in that thread.


"ODN 3.2.0_15 Highlights:


* "Sort by Favorites" feature removed

* Search starts at the currently watched program

* "Additional Showings" search feature added to guide listings

* Now continues to buffer the background tuner

* Supports Remote DVR Management


Navigating the guide by favorites was added a few versions ago.


In addition, coupled with the latest Samsung or Cisco stack software and other patches that are out there, several box specific bugs were eradicated:


* HDMI output no longer reverts to 720p irrespective of resolution menu settings (long standing 3090 bug)

* Fixed the missed CBS/FOX HD recordings bug in the 3090 (a bug apparently limited to Charlotte and NYC 3090s).

* Slight improvement to Samsung FF/REW operations

* Fixed 8640 HDMI resolution bug


Unfortunately, the latest Samsung stack version also brought us a new bug... the extended pause lock-up of transport controls on the 3090.


AFAIK, the latest stack versions are 4.3.5.3 for the Samsung 3090/3260/3270 and 1.4.5.1508 for the Cisco 8640.


FWIW, we were recently updated to ODN 4.0 here (we had been on 3.2.0_15 since January - it has been a good and stable release except for the demise of Sort by Favorites)... there have been no noticeable differences compared to 3.2. 4.0's main feature is that it supports Multi-Room DVR, which has been offered here in Charlotte for a few weeks now, using Cisco 8642HDC MoCA boxes."


----------



## Berk32

My boxes got newer ODN yesterday... they rebooted at some point and got the update. (3.2.015)


----------



## Douglasy

I have the update, but it seems to have eliminated the ability of either of my URU5-8700L remotes from operating the cable box's volume or mute... Anyone else with this problem? (I have a 3090)


Edit: It's not only my remotes-- the volume buttons on the front of the cable box have no effect either. Weird.


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/19002727
> 
> 
> I'm paying $140/month with FIOSgetting more services and satisfaction than I was while spending $205 per month with TWand that was a 12 month ago TW charge. I'm sure it would be even more now.
> 
> 
> I know some of you don't have the option to switch but for those that do- it's money in your pocket. And I'm not trying to shill for Verizon, just help the folks who are unaware. Case in point, I have AT&T for my cell phone and FIOS wanted to bundle that too with an additional $10 off per month but I renewed with AT&T playing them off of each other getting about $250 retention incentives from AT&T.



I wish I even had that option. It's Time Warner only here.


----------



## Riverside_Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC* /forum/post/19005247
> 
> 
> I wish I even had that option. It's Time Warner only here.



How about this... I saw them put the fiber in the avenue about 200" from my building (to the east) 4 months ago. One building 200' to the west of me has been wired for 6 months. Repeated e-mails to the Verizon business manager who is in charge in my nabe go unanswered, while all the great DEALS they are offering that building dry up.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy* /forum/post/19007726
> 
> 
> Repeated e-mails to the Verizon business manager who is in charge in my nabe go unanswered, while all the great DEALS they are offering that building dry up.



FWIW, I got this email yesterday, I didn't really look into it, since I'm covered, but maybe this is of interest to others...


> Quote:
> Dear Friends of FiOS:
> 
> 
> Many of you have contacted us over the last few years about the availability of Verizon FiOS in your communities. We hope that by this time, FiOS is available in your community and in your home or building. Verizon is working hard to complete the construction of FiOS where we have committed to build fiber to each home in the community. This is a multi-billion dollar project, and we are proud of our commitment to bring our next generation FiOS service to the communities of New York State where we have received cable franchises.
> 
> 
> Legislation now pending before the New York State legislature may undermine our ability to expand our FiOS build to new communities. A bill being considered by the New York State Senate would require Verizon to return 40% of the proceeds of certain sales of our assets to "ratepayers," making it extremely difficult for the company to raise the cash we need to continue making billions of dollars of investment in fiber infrastructure in New York. Incredibly, the punitive requirements of this legislation would not apply to our primary competitors -- Cablevision and Time Warner.
> 
> 
> In recent years, underutilized and vacant assets in New York that used to be owned by Verizon and its predecessor companies have been sold. These sales generate some of the cash the company uses to build out its fiber network in the state as we continue to upgrade our network and compete for customers with cable and wireless competitors. If this bill becomes law, it will undermine our ability to sell assets to expand our fiber build in New York State. We need to keep this bill from being adopted by the New York State Senate and we are asking for your help.
> 
> 
> Please call 518-455-2800 and ask for your Senator's office. Please leave a message or tell the Staff member who answers to ask your Senator to vote against S7263, the Telephone Merger Bill. Your assistance in defeating this legislation will to bring the magic of FiOS to more customers in New York State.
> 
> 
> To learn more about this issue, "click here".
> http://www22.verizon.com/about/commu...ppose7263.html
> 
> 
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> 
> David J. Lamendola
> 
> Director - Verizon Government Affairs


----------



## Jake NYC

FYI, picked up a Samsung 3270 at the 96th and Broadway location on Sunday. Haven't heard of this one being in the NYC area before. Replaced an SA 8300 that finally died. Asked for the Cisco 8640 first, but they didn't have them.


Good looking box; seems to be working well. Is this any different than the Samsung 3090 box, other than appearance?


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jake NYC* /forum/post/19008656
> 
> 
> FYI, picked up a Samsung 3270 at the 96th and Broadway location on Sunday. Haven't heard of this one being in the NYC area before. Replaced an SA 8300 that finally died. Asked for the Cisco 8640 first, but they didn't have them.
> 
> 
> Good looking box; seems to be working well. Is this any different than the Samsung 3090 box, other than appearance?



Biggest differences:
All 3270s have 320GB drives... 3090 can be found with both 160s and 320s.
3270 has no PiP
3270 prone to HDCP issues not seen in 3090. Every time it's turned on, my 3260 (non-DVR version) pops up an E007 error the front panel with an on-screen message "HDCP handshake failed"... despite the fact that a picture has appeared on the screen. Does it every time the box is turned on, but works fine once the initial messages go away. This has been a long standing issue at TW San Diego, which was the pilot 3260/3270 system.

Other differences, which may or may not be important to you:
3270 has no coax digital audio output (3090 has both optical and coax)
3270 has only a single set of analog audio outputs (3090 has two)
3270 has only a single composite video output (3090 has two)
3270 has no S-Video output (3090 has one)

I've had all three of the "new generation" boxes... Samsung 3090, Samsung 3260 (again, a 3270 minus the hard drive) and a Cisco 8640. FWIW, I recently posted some thoughts/observations about them HERE .


----------



## JeffMoney

Manhattan, Brooklyn/Queens and Mount Vernon


August 6th, 2010




Time Warner Cable’s agreements with programmers and broadcasters to carry their services and stations routinely expire from time to time. We are usually able to obtain renewals or extensions of such agreements, but in order to comply with applicable regulations, we must inform you when an agreement is about to expire. The following agreements are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services/stations in the near future:




AAJ, ABC Family, ABC Family, ABC News Now, HD, BBC America, BBC America HD, Chinese Channel, Chinese Cinema, Disney, Disney HD, Disney XD, Disney XD HD, E!, E! HD, Encore, Encore HD, Encore Action, Encore Drama, Encore Love, Encore Mystery, Encore WAM!, Encore Westerns, ESPN, ESPN HD, ESPN Classic, ESPN Deportes, ESPN News, ESPN News HD, ESPNU, ESPNU HD, ESPN2, ESPN2 HD, LATV, Lifetime, Live Well HD, NHL Network, NHL Network HD, Polski Radio, RTVi, SoapNet, STARZ!, STARZ! HD, Starz Cinema, Starz Comedy, Starz Comedy HD, Starz Edge, Starz Edge HD, Starz in Black, Starz Kids and Family, Starz Kids and Family HD, Style, Style HD, Supercanal, The Arabic Channel, The Korean Channel, TruTV, TV Japan, TV Polonia, Weather Channel, Weather Channel HD, WABC, WABC HD, WPIX, WPIX HD and Zee TV.




In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned:




The previously announced change affecting WLIW will not occur.




The previously scheduled additions of the following HD simulcasts will now occur on August 11, 2010. As a reminder, these simulcasts cannot be accessed on CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Products purchased at retail without additional two-way capable equipment:




Gol TV HD on ch. 469, Big Ten 2 HD on ch. 473, Big Ten 3 HD on ch. 474, Big Ten 4 HD on ch. 475, Big Ten 5 HD on ch. 476, Fox Soccer HD on ch. 485, Showtime Beyond HD on ch. 670, Showtime Women HD on ch. 671, Showtime Next HD on ch. 673, DIY HD on ch. 688, CMT HD on ch. 694 and National Geographic Wild HD on ch. 696. In Manhattan, Brooklyn and Queens we will add Nickelodeon HD on ch. 706, VH1 HD on ch. 719, Discovery Kids HD on ch. 722 and Cooking Channel HD on ch. 751. In Mount Vernon, Nickelodeon HD will be added on ch. 739, VH1 HD on ch. 726, Discovery Kids HD on ch. 735 and Cooking Channel HD on ch. 751.




The previously scheduled additions of the following HD simulcasts will now occur on August 18, 2010. As a reminder, these simulcasts cannot be accessed on CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Products purchased at retail without additional two-way capable equipment:




Reelz HD on ch. 650, Ovation HD on ch. 683, Hallmark HD on ch. 684, TV Guide HD on ch. 690 and Sundance HD on ch. 693. In Manhattan, Brooklyn and Queens we will add CSPAN HD on ch. 770, CSPAN 2 HD on ch. 776, CSPAN 3 HD on ch. 777 and Galavision HD on ch. 769. In Mount Vernon CSPAN HD will be added on ch. 703, CSPAN 2 HD on ch. 718, CSPAN 3 HD on ch. 719 and Galavision HD on ch. 754.




The previously announced change that we will cease carriage of CV Networks in Brooklyn and Queens will not occur on August 18, 2010.




The previously scheduled changes slated to occur on or about September 1, 2010 will now occur on September 15, 2010. As a reminder theses changes are as follows:


In Demand 1 will move from ch. 345 to ch. 326, In Demand 2 will move from 346 to 327, Too Much for TV on Demand will move from 327 to 330, Outrageous on Demand will move from 328 to 331, Howard Stern on Demand will move from 329 to 332, Events on Demand from chs. 300, 350 and 490 to chs. 350 and 490, In Demand Previews from 309, 351 and 491 to 351 and 491, In Demand PPV Events 1 from 345, 352 and 492 to 352 and 492, In Demand PPV Events 2 from 346, 353 and 493 to 353 and 493, In Demand PPV Events 3 from 303, 354 and 494 to 354 and 494 and Universal Sports from 162 to 176.




The previously scheduled launch of VuTopia on Demand on ch. 267, VuTopia on Demand HD on ch. 291 will now occur on September 15, 2010. Also, on that date, EWTN HD, which was scheduled to launch on ch. 797 will now launch on ch. 757 in Manhattan, Brooklyn and Queens and on ch. 715 in Mount Vernon.


The previously scheduled additions of the following simulcasts will now occur on September 15, 2010:




REELZ Channel will now also appear on ch. 259, AMC on 260, Turner Classic Movies (TCM) on 261, Lifetime Movie Network on 262, Hallmark Movie Channel on 263, IFC on 265, Sundance on 266, Encore HD on 275, REELZ Channel HD on 283, AMC HD on 284, Turner Classic Movies HD (TCM HD) on 285, Lifetime Movie Network HD on 286, Hallmark Movie Channel HD on 287, IFC HD on 289 and Sundance HD on 290 and 693. These services will be included within the new Movie Pass offering, available to digital customers at a monthly rate of $9.95.




We will launch the following HD simulcasts on September 15, 2010. As a reminder, these simulcasts cannot be accessed on CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Products purchased at retail without additional two-way capable equipment:


HBO HD (SAP) on ch. 951, HBO2 HD (SAP) on ch. 952, HBO Signature HD (SAP) on ch. 953, HBO Family HD (SAP) on ch. 954, HBO Comedy HD (SAP) on ch. 955, HBO Zone HD (SAP) on ch. 956 and HBO Latino HD on ch. 957.




On or about September 15, 2010 Encore (SAP) will move from ch. 951 to ch. 949, and TV Guide (ch. 157) will become a full screen video, no longer displaying the channel guide scroll.




On that date in Manhattan, Brooklyn and Queens we will move Specials from ch. 94 to ch. 113.


----------



## Berk32

lol - so much for the delay until 9/1










Looks like there's even more on the list than before...


CSPAN2 and 3.... the BigTen HD channels...


----------



## Berk32

TWC NYC


126 HD channels (+29 announced)


291 VuTopia on Demand HD******** 9/15/10

340 Adult HD On Demand

350 PPV-HD

351 PPV-HD-2

411 TEAM HD

445 GAME1-HD

446 GAME2-HD

461 NBATVHD

465 Tennis Channel HD

467 CBS College Sports HD

468 NHL Network HD

469 GOL TV HD******** 8/11/10

470 Fox Soccer+ HD

471 Big Ten HD On Demand

472 Big Ten Network HD

473 Big Ten 2 HD******** 8/11/10

474 Big Ten 3 HD******** 8/11/10

475 Big Ten 4 HD******** 8/11/10

476 Big Ten 5 HD******** 8/11/10

480 Outdoor Channel HD

481 Versus HD

482 Golf HD

483 3DTV-1

484 3DTV-2

485 Fox Soccer HD******** 8/11/10

650 Reelz HD******** 8/18/10

651 HBO HD

652 HBO2 HD

653 HBO Family HD

654 HBO Comedy HD

655 HBO Signature HD

656 HBO Zone HD

657 HBO Latino HD

658 CineMax HD

659 MoreMax HD

660 ActionMAX HD

661 ThrillerMAX HD

662 WMAX HD

663 @MAX HD

664 5StarMAX HD

665 OuterMAX HD

666 Showtime HD

667 Showtime 2 HD

668 ShowCase HD

669 Showtime Extreme HD

670 Showtime Beyond HD******** 8/11/10

671 Showtime Women HD******** 8/11/10

673 Showtime Next HD******** 8/11/10

674 TMC HD

675 TMCxtra HD

676 Starz HD

677 Starz Edge HD

678 Starz Kids & Family HD

681 Starz Comedy HD

682 Encore HD

683 Ovation HD******** 8/18/10

684 Hallmark HD******** 8/18/10

685 BBC America HD

686 Crime and Investigation HD

687 Live Well HD (WABC 7.2)

688 DIY HD******** 8/11/10

689 Style HD

690 TV Guide HD******** 8/18/10

691 Fuse HD

692 G4 HD

693 Sundance HD******** 8/18/10

694 CMT HD******** 8/11/10

695 gmc HD******** was announced for 7/29/10 ********

696 National Geographic Wild HD******** 8/11/10

697 History International HD

698 Planet Green HD

699 Showcase On Demand HD

700 Movies On Demand HD

701 NY1 HD

702 WCBS (CBS) HD

703 TNT HD

704 WNBC (NBC) HD

705 WNYW (FOX) HD

706 Nickelodeon HD******** 8/11/10

707 WABC (ABC) HD

708 TBS HD

709 WWOR (My Network TV) HD

710 FX HD

711 WPIX (The CW) HD

713 WNET (PBS) HD

714 MSNBC HD

715 CNBC HD

716 USA HD

717 Syfy HD

718 Bravo HD

719 VH1 HD******** 8/11/10

720 MTV HD

722 Discovery Kids HD******** 8/11/10

723 Investigation Discovery HD

724 E! HD

726 SNY HD

727 MSG HD

728 ESPN HD

729 ESPN2 HD

731 WPXN (iON) HD

733 QVC HD

734 Universal HD

736 Spike HD

737 BET HD

738 ABC Family HD

739 HSN HD

740 History Channel HD

741 WXTV (Univision) HD

743 Fox Business News HD

744 Fox News HD

745 Comedy Central HD

746 A&E HD

747 WNJU (Telemundo) HD

748 MSG+ HD

749 Disney HD

750 Food Network HD

751 Cooking Channel HD******** 8/11/10

752 The Learning Channel HD

753 YES HD

754 AMC HD

757 EWTN HD******** 9/15/10

758 Headline News HD

759 WE HD

*** Wedding Channel HD******** was announced for 9/1/10 ********

760 Disney XD HD

761 Cartoon Network HD

763 Biography HD

764 HGTV HD

765 National Geographic HD

766 Discovery HD

767 HD Theater

768 WFUT (Telefutura) HD

769 Galavision HD******** 8/18/10

770 CSPAN HD******** 8/18/10

772 Weather Channel HD

774 Speed HD

775 Science Channel HD

776 CSPAN2 HD******** 8/18/10

777 CSPAN3 HD******** 8/18/10

778 CNN HD

780 Lifetime Movie Network HD

781 IFC HD

782 TCM HD

783 MLB Network HD

784 Hallmark Movie Channel HD

786 Animal Planet HD

787 MavTV HD

788 Travel Channel HD

790 TV One HD

791 Palladia HD

792 ESPNews HD

793 ESPNU HD

794 Smithsonian HD On Demand

795 Smithsonian HD

796 MGM HD


----------



## Berk32

HD channels TWC has the rights to nationally that we are missing:


*tru-TV HD (somewhat surprising-it's Time Warner owned, but it's on the list to be possibly removed, so I guess we may see it at the new contract)

*RFD-HD

*WGN America-HD

*Jewlery TV-HD

*NHK World-HD

*NASA-HD


----------



## Berk32

so - looks like SDV is just about here for real


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/19013342
> 
> 
> HD channels TWC has the rights to nationally that we are missing:
> 
> 
> *tru-TV HD (somewhat surprising-it's Time Warner owned, but it's on the list to be possibly removed, so I guess we may see it at the new contract)
> 
> *RFD-HD
> 
> *WGN America-HD
> 
> *Jewlery TV-HD
> 
> *NHK World-HD
> 
> *NASA-HD



I'll gladly trade you RFD-HD for The Weather Channel HD or some other decent HD channel you have that we don't.










What a waste of HD bandwidth... full of gems (mostly SD) like:
Prairie Farm Report
Cowboy Church
Farm Bureau Today
Georgia Farm Monitor
Big Joe Polka Show
Hee Haw
Campfire Cafe

Probably not much interest in NYC... not much interest in Charlotte, either.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/19013399
> 
> 
> I'll gladly trade you RFD-HD for The Weather Channel HD or some other decent HD channel you have that we don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a waste of HD bandwidth... full of gems (mostly SD) like:
> Prairie Farm Report
> Cowboy Church
> Farm Bureau Today
> Georgia Farm Monitor
> Big Joe Polka Show
> Hee Haw
> Campfire Cafe
> 
> Probably not much interest in NYC... not much interest in Charlotte, either.



well with SDV nothing is wasting bandwidth anymore....


I don't care how dumb it is - if it exists and we have the rights to it - I want it.....

(unless of course it raises our cable bills - then f*ck it...)


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/19013429
> 
> 
> well with SDV nothing is wasting bandwidth anymore....
> 
> 
> I don't care how dumb it is - if it exists and we have the rights to it - I want it.....
> 
> (unless of course it raises our cable bills - then f*ck it...)



...just another listing to muck up the guide now that they've eliminated Sort by Favorites.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/19013453
> 
> 
> ...just another listing to muck up the guide now that they've eliminated Sort by Favorites.



as you can see by our channel order - its already a mess.


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

Couple of questions:


1) what other HD channels are "out there" that TWC doesn't have? Are there that many more?


2) What's the deal with the "movie pass" offering? I'm still confused about that. Does that mean we're losing access to those channels unless we pay the $10?


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/19013342
> 
> 
> HD channels TWC has the rights to nationally that we are missing:
> 
> 
> *tru-TV HD (somewhat surprising-it's Time Warner owned, but it's on the list to be possibly removed, so I guess we may see it at the new contract)
> 
> *RFD-HD
> 
> *WGN America-HD
> 
> *Jewlery TV-HD
> 
> *NHK World-HD
> 
> *NASA-HD



time warner and time warner cable are now 2 seperate companies.


----------



## andgarden

We're getting all of the C-SPAN's in HD? That's so totally awesome!


I have my fingers crossed. . .


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC* /forum/post/19013957
> 
> 
> Couple of questions:
> 
> 
> 1) what other HD channels are "out there" that TWC doesn't have? Are there that many more?
> 
> 
> 2) What's the deal with the "movie pass" offering? I'm still confused about that. Does that mean we're losing access to those channels unless we pay the $10?



1)
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1058081 
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=652328 


2)

It would seem that they are offering a cheaper alternative to Standard service.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/19014050
> 
> 
> time warner and time warner cable are now 2 seperate companies.



thank you... i know.... but still...


----------



## TravKoolBreeze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/19013188
> 
> 
> lol - so much for the delay until 9/1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like there's even more on the list than before...
> 
> 
> CSPAN2 and 3.... the BigTen HD channels...



I guess they feel confident in SDV to move the channels in a step fashion.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TravKoolBreeze* /forum/post/19014614
> 
> 
> I guess they feel confident in SDV to move the channels in a step fashion.



As far as I can tell - they haven't begun shifting more of the channels we already have yet...


Guess they don't want to bother them yet


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/19014640
> 
> 
> As far as I can tell - they haven't begun shifting more of the channels we already have yet...
> 
> 
> Guess they don't want to bother them yet



outer boroughs will have sdv fully implemented before manhattan due to technical issues. mostly issues with condition of outside plant.


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/19014302
> 
> 
> 1)
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1058081
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=652328
> 
> 
> 2)
> 
> It would seem that they are offering a cheaper alternative to Standard service.



Awesome. Thank you!


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TravKoolBreeze* /forum/post/19014614
> 
> 
> I guess they feel confident in SDV to move the channels in a step fashion.



it works in twc smaller markets. at this point they have no choice but to go sdv if they want to expand programming and remain competitive.


----------



## peterlee

MTV HD has been transmitting in the 4:3 aspect ratio for several days now. All the native 16:9 HD programming shows up letterboxed in the 4:3 window. Annoying and also difficult to report to TWC reps, who have trouble visualizing the problem and/or claim the programs must not be 16:9 HD programs in the first place. When I said to one rep that I know a particular episode/show should definitely be broadcast in 16:9 HD because I watched it in 16:9 HD two weeks ago, one incredibly incompetent rep said MTV has the right to transmit its HD shows in SD anytime it wanted and it had obviously decided to do and there was nothing TWC could do about it.










Anyone have any suggestions how to report and get this problem fixed?


----------



## xcrunner529

MTV always screws up when it comes to HD. Why do you think it's Time Warner's fault?


----------



## peterlee

I don't think I said I thought the problem was caused by TWC. In fact, I'm sure it's not because the TWC-inserted commercials are being transmitted in full 16:9 while the MTV national commercials are letterboxed. But TWC first has to understand it's receiving a faulty transmission from MTV so it can notify MTV, which is difficult when the TWC reps claim there's no problem at all.


In any case, I talked to a TWC rep who understands, confirmed it on his monitor and filed a trouble report with the IT department. Hopefully, that'll start the ball rolling. Apparently, the call centers now have monitors that carry the channels, which is a nice improvement. Previously, they weren't able to see anything which always made reporting problems on a channel more difficult.


----------



## Albert C. Lee

Been a while so I wanted to be sure...


I'm in Southern Manhattan. Should my Cisco TA still be blinking (solid, blink-blink, solid, followed by 10 slow blinks), or has that been resolved for Manhattan folks?


----------



## lmz00

Mine's been blinking non-stop like every second for as long as I can remember.


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

Is anyone having as many drop outs as I'm having here in queens? It's just atrocious. I can't watch a 2 hour movie without having AT LEAST 2 - 3.


Could it be the box or is it all the cable itself?


Will SDV help this?


----------



## peterlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Albert C. Lee* /forum/post/19020540
> 
> 
> Been a while so I wanted to be sure...
> 
> 
> I'm in Southern Manhattan. Should my Cisco TA still be blinking (solid, blink-blink, solid, followed by 10 slow blinks), or has that been resolved for Manhattan folks?



There's no blinking on my tuning adapter, the Tivo automatically detected it and the tuning adapter diagnostic menu is working. And I don't subscribe to any of the channel tiers that went SDV a couple weeks ago.


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Albert C. Lee* /forum/post/19020540
> 
> 
> Been a while so I wanted to be sure...
> 
> 
> I'm in Southern Manhattan. Should my Cisco TA still be blinking (solid, blink-blink, solid, followed by 10 slow blinks), or has that been resolved for Manhattan folks?



if you can see all the channels you subscribe to then there's no need to worry what it's suppose to be


----------



## the-sloth

I just picked up a new TV series that's on AMCHD (Rubicon) and the picture quality is often grainy and bit-starved. Since noticing it I've flipped on the channel during other shows and it's more of the same. Any chance this will get better as the less popular channels get migrated to SDV?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the-sloth* /forum/post/19022042
> 
> 
> I just picked up a new TV series that's on AMCHD (Rubicon) and the picture quality is often grainy and bit-starved. Since noticing it I've flipped on the channel during other shows and it's more of the same. Any chance this will get better as the less popular channels get migrated to SDV?



SDV will not improve picture quality


----------



## the-sloth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/19022067
> 
> 
> SDV will not improve picture quality



What I meant was.... after bunches of channels are moved to SDV, thus freeing up bandwidth, is there any chance they will allocate that available bandwidth to channels that severely need it (like AMCHD.)


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the-sloth* /forum/post/19022077
> 
> 
> What I meant was.... after bunches of channels are moved to SDV, thus freeing up bandwidth, is there any chance they will allocate that available bandwidth to channels that severely need it (like AMCHD.)



unless they change the non-SDV to 2 per QAM instead of the current 3 (which i dont see happening)


----------



## the-sloth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/19022117
> 
> 
> unless they change the non-SDV to 2 per QAM instead of the current 3 (which i dont see happening)



I'm a fairly new TWC sub (was w/ DirecTV for the last 8 years).... Is this generally accepted in cable company realms as ok? During DirecTV's huge HD push a few years back I dealt with some issues like this but as their capacity grew (ie launching new satellites) they eventually worked out the kinks and gave the problematic channels more bandwidth.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the-sloth* /forum/post/19022144
> 
> 
> I'm a fairly new TWC sub (was w/ DirecTV for the last 8 years).... Is this generally accepted in cable company realms as ok? During DirecTV's huge HD push a few years back I dealt with some issues like this but as their capacity grew (ie launching new satellites) they eventually worked out the kinks and gave the problematic channels more bandwidth.



cablevision has done 4 per.... (before they started SDV)


we'll see what happens this week when they add SDV channels (and i guess start shifting existing ones)


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the-sloth* /forum/post/19022042
> 
> 
> I just picked up a new TV series that's on AMCHD (Rubicon) and the picture quality is often grainy and bit-starved. Since noticing it I've flipped on the channel during other shows and it's more of the same. Any chance this will get better as the less popular channels get migrated to SDV?



FWIW, AMCHD isn't too fantastic on FIOS either.


----------



## LisaM

Is anyone else having major audio dropouts tonight on ESPN's broadcast of the Yankees-Red Sox game? I have yet to hear a complete sentence...really horrible tonight.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LisaM* /forum/post/19022333
> 
> 
> Is anyone else having major audio dropouts tonight on ESPN's broadcast of the Yankees-Red Sox game? I have yet to hear a complete sentence...really horrible tonight.



no problems at all tonight - do you use an HDMI cable?


----------



## Albert C. Lee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/19021149
> 
> 
> There's no blinking on my tuning adapter, the Tivo automatically detected it and the tuning adapter diagnostic menu is working. And I don't subscribe to any of the channel tiers that went SDV a couple weeks ago.



Thanks. Perhaps it's time for me to call in my adapter.


----------



## peterlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Albert C. Lee* /forum/post/19024999
> 
> 
> Thanks. Perhaps it's time for me to call in my adapter.



Probably a good idea. I assume you've tried rebooting your adapter and Tivo recently. When I first got the adapter in June, the Tivo never detected it. I then uninstalled the adapter because my Tivo started to green screen crash a lot (the crashes started after the adapter was attached and stopped after I removed it). The adapter remained unattached until last week. After I hooked it up again and rebooted the Tivo, I got the "Tivo has detected a tuning adapter" message and the adapter diagnostic menu was up. I guess TWC recently activated the adapters for all Cablecard users, even for those without the premium tiers, in preparation for the migration on Wednesday.


----------



## Albert C. Lee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/19025278
> 
> 
> I assume you've tried rebooting your adapter and Tivo recently.



Interesting... I just connected the TA to the TiVo (like you, left it unplugged for a long time) After I reconnected, I rebooted the Series 3 and the TA.


TA light came on, did the blinking dance and then went dark.


TA Diagnostics now work... under Versions and MACs, I have:


PTV OS: Explorer1kg6 NGP OS

Flash: STA1.0.0_1520_LR_F.1001

App(s): SARA v.1.61.41.1


Under SWITCHED DIGITAL VIDEO, I see Authorized: Yes, with IP Addresses.


So far so good.


Now, under DVR diagnostics, I see:


Tuning Adapter: Not available

Last Status: Disabled

Channel List Received: Yes


So it seems like the unit is on, but no green light because SDV is not turned on(?) in my area (Southern Manhattan near Chambers St). I can get TA diagnostics so the TiVo and the TA are talking.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Albert C. Lee* /forum/post/19025725
> 
> 
> Interesting... I just connected the TA to the TiVo (like you, left it unplugged for a long time) After I reconnected, I rebooted the Series 3 and the TA.
> 
> 
> TA light came on, did the blinking dance and then went dark.
> 
> 
> TA Diagnostics now work... under Versions and MACs, I have:
> 
> 
> PTV OS: Explorer1kg6 NGP OS
> 
> Flash: STA1.0.0_1520_LR_F.1001
> 
> App(s): SARA v.1.61.41.1
> 
> 
> Under SWITCHED DIGITAL VIDEO, I see Authorized: Yes, with IP Addresses.
> 
> 
> So far so good.
> 
> 
> Now, under DVR diagnostics, I see:
> 
> 
> Tuning Adapter: Not available
> 
> Last Status: Disabled
> 
> Channel List Received: Yes
> 
> 
> So it seems like the unit is on, but no green light because SDV is not turned on(?) in my area (Southern Manhattan near Chambers St). I can get TA diagnostics so the TiVo and the TA are talking.



SDV is on - check channel 483 and see what happens.


----------



## Albert C. Lee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/19026434
> 
> 
> SDV is on - check channel 483 and see what happens.



Grey screen. Crap, guess my SDV adapter is bad.


Nevermind... suddenly I have a solid green!


----------



## peterlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Albert C. Lee* /forum/post/19027040
> 
> 
> Grey screen. Crap, guess my SDV adapter is bad.
> 
> 
> Nevermind... suddenly I have a solid green!



Hmm, I don't have a solid green light on my adapter. My diagnostic is what you listed above:


Tuning Adapter: Not available

Last Status: Disabled

Channel List Received: Yes


Like you before, it looks like my adapter is communicating with the Tivo but not much else. Since your adapter went solid green, are you able to go through the SDV channels using the "Test Channels using CableCard X" option in the tuning adapter menu?


----------



## Albert C. Lee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/19027900
> 
> 
> Hmm, I don't have a solid green light on my adapter. My diagnostic is what you listed above:
> 
> 
> Tuning Adapter: Not available
> 
> Last Status: Disabled
> 
> Channel List Received: Yes
> 
> 
> Like you before, it looks like my adapter is communicating with the Tivo but not much else. Since your adapter went solid green, are you able to go through the SDV channels using the "Test Channels using CableCard X" option in the tuning adapter menu?



As a last ditch effort last night before I went to bed, I hit the power button on the TA, and the green light came on solid. It used to just do nothing.


----------



## peterlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Albert C. Lee* /forum/post/19028409
> 
> 
> As a last ditch effort last night before I went to bed, I hit the power button on the TA, and the green light came on solid. It used to just do nothing.



Thanks for the tip, will try tonight. Silly me for thinking the blinking activity light plus the fact the Tivo announces it has detected the device meant that the adapter was powered on already.







Just when you thought this device couldn't be more awkward and counter-intuitive, it still manages to surprise.


BTW, the Cablecard was upgraded with a new firmware around 3 AM this morning.


----------



## Albert C. Lee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/19028651
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tip, will try tonight. Silly me for thinking the blinking activity light plus the fact the Tivo announces it has detected the device meant that the adapter was powered on already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just when you thought this device couldn't be more awkward and counter-intuitive, it still manages to surprise.



LOL, no shame... I had the same face-palm smacking moment. I did an awkward victory dance once I realized the power button... turns it on.


Not exactly sure why it doesn't default to the ON state though, since the consequences of OFF means recording a dead channel.


----------



## ANGEL 35

I got up date last night. Does it do any thing new?? I live on the UWS, 70st.I have the 8640 HDC.It works great.Its 1.4.5.15 odn 3.2.015


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/19029967
> 
> 
> I got up date last night. Does it do any thing new?? I live on the UWS, 70st.I have the 8640 HDC.It works great.Its 1.4.5.15 odn 3.2.015



Check here > ODN 3.2_0_15 Highlights


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/19029967
> 
> 
> I got up date last night. Does it do any thing new?? I live on the UWS, 70st.I have the 8640 HDC.It works great.Its 1.4.5.15 odn 3.2.015



you're "Lower Manhattan"


"Upper Manhattan" (north of 79th/86th) got the update last week.


----------



## pgershon

not getting channel 716 on any of my Moxi DVRs. Suspect the channel is SDV? and TA's not working. Green light blinks - will not go solid.


----------



## robbie06

Disconnect the USB cable from the back of the SDV Tuner for atleast 15 seconds, and then plug-it back. That works for my Tivo HD.


----------



## AndyHDTV

I'll be looking for those new channels after midnight. Hope they add them.


----------



## pgershon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robbie06* /forum/post/19031360
> 
> 
> Disconnect the USB cable from the back of the SDV Tuner for atleast 15 seconds, and then plug-it back. That works for my Tivo HD.



Failed on 3 units, but thanks.


Actually none of my TA's will get a solid green light (all flash) and my Samsung HD box says not provisioned. I have been on phone with TWC support for 1.5 hours and cannot get a service call scheduled for a week.


My guess is that their is insufficient signal coming to my house. Any ideas how I might check?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/19031454
> 
> 
> I'll be looking for those new channels after midnight. Hope they add them.



You won't be the only one.


I'm also looking out for anything being moved to SDV....


----------



## lmz00

Nothing yet.


----------



## peterlee

SDV has been turned on. My Tivo is now tuning into the current channels through the tuning adapter. It looks like TWC moved everything as they announced. So far, the new channels aren't available.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/19032072
> 
> 
> SDV has been turned on. My Tivo is now tuning into the current channels through the tuning adapter. It looks like TWC moved everything as they announced. So far, the new channels aren't available.



what have you seen moved to SDV? i'm not seeing anything moved other than what has already been SDV


----------



## lmz00

How can you tell if your TiVo is using the TA for a particular channel?


----------



## peterlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/19032100
> 
> 
> what have you seen moved to SDV? i'm not seeing anything moved other than what has already been SDV



I jumped the gun. I did some digging on the tivocommunity forums and found some posts from knowledgeable folks who explained how to use the Tivo diagnostic menu to see if the channel is being delivered linear or SDV. Looks like it's still linear, not SDV.



> Quote:
> Yes, but only if you can actually tune the channels, as follows, assuming a Cisco TA:
> 
> 
> In TA Diagnostics go to SDV SESSION INFO and look at the SamSvcld/Type: for the 2 sessions (i.e., the 2 channels you have currently tuned).
> 
> If the entry ends with:
> 
> Broadcast - it's a linear channel (not SDV)
> 
> Switched - it's SDV
> 
> n/a - its OTA via antenna



All the channels I've tuned to end with "broadcast" not "switched." Sorry about my premature and misinformed post above.


----------



## Berk32

new HD is live


and they are SDV


----------



## Berk32

doesnt look like they shifted anything existing to SDV - but i haven't really looked thoroughly.


----------



## Berk32

They havent added to the SDV bandwidth... its still just 4 QAM channels.


----------



## peterlee

Yep, SDV is definitely up and running for this Cablecard user. Woke up this morning with the message that Tivo had detected new channels. They're nice to have: Fox Soccer HD, Nick HD, etc. So far, the picture quality on the SDV channels appears to be fine. But there are problems with stability, at least with the Cablecard and tuning adapter setup. A couple times now, the picture has frozen completely on an SDV channel. Tuning away and back doesn't immediately restore the channel, I get the message "this channel is temporarily unavailable." I had to do multiple switches before the channel comes back. Don't know if this issue is only for those of us with tuning adapters or if it also affects people who have TWC boxes with built-in support for SDV.


----------



## len3121

Anybody else having problems with the new channels? I have an SA 8300HD box and am in Queens. I am getting 2 different messages for the new channels:


1. Getting a message telling me to call customer service to activate the channel.


2. Getting a message saying the channel is temporarily unavailable and to try again later. You can push the A button on the control to try again but it just brings up the same message.


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/19032829
> 
> 
> Yep, SDV is definitely up and running for this Cablecard user.... A couple times now, the picture has frozen completely on an SDV channel. Tuning away and back doesn't immediately restore the channel, I get the message "this channel is temporarily unavailable." I had to do multiple switches before the channel comes back. Don't know if this issue is only for those of us with tuning adapters or if it also affects people who have TWC boxes with built-in support for SDV.



As mentioned a week or so back, also saw this with two of the older SDV channels on a vintage 8300HD STB in midtown NYC. -- John


----------



## peterlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/19034049
> 
> 
> As mentioned a week or so back, also saw this with two of the older SDV channels on a vintage 8300HD STB in midtown NYC. -- John



Did the freezes eventually stop on MGM HD for you? 706 (Nick HD) and 719 (VH1 HD) froze this morning for me.


I spoke to a TWC rep who confirmed they were having issues this morning with not being able to tune to the new channels as *len3121* reported above. She said the intermittent freezing was a different problem. I'm at work so I can't confirm whether it's still going on. I did set up a couple test recordings for this afternoon on the new SDV channels so I'll be curious to see how they turn out.


The only "good" thing about the freezes is that it also affects subscribers with TWC equipment like the 8300HD. A lot more people will run into it and it'll get more attention from TWC, especially now that the channels be delivered via SDV include basic tier channels such as VH1 and Nickelodeon. Hopefully, this is a early teething pain that will get fixed soon.


----------



## coreynyc

Nick HD & VH1 HD not working for me in Forest Hills. According to CSR, its not working for them in office either and won't be up until tomorrow.


All the other new HD channels seem to be fine.


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

None of the CSPAN's, Galavision, EWTN, Sundance, GMC, TVGuide, Hallmark, Ovation, or Reelz are there.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC* /forum/post/19035707
> 
> 
> None of the CSPAN's, Galavision, EWTN, Sundance, GMC, TVGuide, Hallmark, Ovation, or Reelz are there.



because they're scheduled for 8/18 (and 9/15 for EWTN)


----------



## Berk32

New Spreadsheet.

 

twcHD 8-11-10.zip 109.3095703125k . file


----------



## peterlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/19034424
> 
> 
> Nick HD & VH1 HD not working for me in Forest Hills. According to CSR, its not working for them in office either and won't be up until tomorrow.
> 
> 
> All the other new HD channels seem to be fine.



I had Nick HD work all day in Manhattan South. I recorded multiple shows on that channel throughout the day and they all recorded correctly. I didn't record anything on VH1 but I can tune to it right now.


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/19034330
> 
> 
> Did the freezes eventually stop on MGM HD for you? 706 (Nick HD) and 719 (VH1 HD) froze this morning for me.



Believe MGM showed a not-available message and National Geographic froze repeatedly (cleared only by changing channels momentarily). Both glitches stopped a few days later. As mentioned, figured they needed some time to tweak things. Haven't sampled new SDV additions yet. -- John


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/19037845
> 
> 
> ...As mentioned, figured they needed some time to tweak things. Haven't sampled new SDV additions yet. -- John



You are correct, but I find it very disappointing that they have been incapable of applying lessons learned in the large number of past SDV rollouts to make NYC's go more smoothly than it has. The equipment works, and there are people within TWC that know how to make it work. There is little excuse for things not being "pre-tweaked" right from the start.


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/19038381
> 
> 
> You are correct, but I find it very disappointing that they have been incapable of applying lessons learned in the large number of past SDV rollouts to make NYC's go more smoothly than it has. The equipment works, and there are people within TWC that know how to make it work. There is little excuse for things not being "pre-tweaked" right from the start.



i'm sure twc has people that can make back office system and headend to work however it can't work unless the plant condition is right. everywhere i've lived in manhattan, twc's plant is left unsecure & vandalized.


also according to berk32's spreadsheet the sdv channel slots fall right on frequencies used by over the air broadcasts so they are subject to ton of ingress.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/19039701
> 
> 
> i'm sure twc has people that can make back office system and headend to work however it can't work unless the plant condition is right. everywhere i've lived in manhattan, twc's plant is left unsecure & vandalized.
> 
> 
> also according to berk32's spreadsheet the sdv channel slots fall right on frequencies used by over the air broadcasts so they are subject to ton of ingress.



Good point... The downstream SDV channels are really not any more or less susceptible to ingress issues than if they were populated with standard broadcast QAMs... either way, black screens and/or intermittent pixelation and audio breakups could certainly be attributable to that.


What is even more susceptible to ingress issues, however, is the return plant... and could definitely be the cause of "channel not available... try again" messages. That message can result not only from SDV "busy signals", but also because the box cannot relay its tuning request to the hub because of corrupted upstream communications. Because of the funneling effect of the return system, even small leaks can accumulate from multiple locations throughout a node and wreak havoc. Similarly, while the vandalism on the rooftop down the block might only effect the residents of that building from a downstream perspective, it can destroy upstream communications for every customer in that neighborhood.


----------



## Berk32

For those that are wondering


current SDV Frequencies are chs 92, 93, 94 and 100 (633Mhz to 651 Mhz)


Those correspond to UHF chs 41 thru 44 OTA


44 - WNYW-DT (Fox5)

the other 3 are not used for anything OTA that is of significant power


----------



## nyctveng

i'm sure they will pool SDV frequencies with startover and vod channel slots depending on demand and traffic. they probably all originate from the same edge device. in general edge devices output on a group of adjacent channels.

jcalabria probably has some more insight on this.



cable frequencies 88-91 which are used for vod and startover correspond to 38 WWOR and 40 WXTV OTA.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/19040068
> 
> 
> For those that are wondering
> 
> 
> current SDV Frequencies are chs 92, 93, 94 and 100 (633Mhz to 651 Mhz)
> 
> 
> Those correspond to UHF chs 41 thru 44 OTA
> 
> 
> 44 - WNYW-DT (Fox5)
> 
> the other 3 are not used for anything OTA that is of significant power


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/19040155
> 
> 
> i'm sure they will pool SDV frequencies with startover and vod channel slots depending on demand and traffic. they probably all originate from the same edge device. in general edge devices output on a group of adjacent channels.
> 
> jcalabria probably has some more insight on this.
> 
> 
> 
> cable frequencies 88-91 which are used for vod and startover correspond to 38 WWOR and 40 WXTV OTA.



I can only relate what I have seen here...
SDV and VOD do not share... they have their own QAM channels dedicated to each type of service. Not sure if this is based on technical or logistical considerations.
I have not checked which channel pool is used for Start Over and Look Back... but should be easy enough to check by ordering something up and then throwing the box into diagnostics and checking what frequency the tuner is on.
Most of the SDV/VOD channels used are in contiguous blocks, but since capacity has grown, some recent SDV/VOD additions are definitely "orphans".
We have 12 SDV QAMs in operation (supporting over 200 SD and 75 HD services). 11 of them are in two contiguous blocks between 633MHz (Ch 92) and 711MHz (Ch 110).
We have 3 VOD QAMs in operation, in a single contiguous block from 735-747MHz (Chs 117-119).
Recently, three analog channels were removed from channels 23, 62 and 71. Channel 62 is already in use for SDV. Ch 71 is provisioned, but I have not seen anything running on it yet (just a 36MB/s null stream right now.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/19040510
> 
> 
> I can only relate what I have seen here...
> SDV and VOD do not share... they have their own QAM channels dedicated to each type of service. Not sure if this is based on technical or logistical considerations.
> I have not checked which channel pool is used for Start Over and Look Back... but should be easy enough to check by ordering something up and then throwing the box into diagnostics and checking what frequency the tuner is on.
> Most of the SDV/VOD channels used are in contiguous blocks, but since capacity has grown, some recent SDV/VOD additions are definitely "orphans".
> We have 12 SDV QAMs in operation (supporting over 200 SD and 75 HD services). 11 of them are in two contiguous blocks between 633MHz (Ch 92) and 711MHz (Ch 110).
> We have 3 VOD QAMs in operation, in a single contiguous block from 735-747MHz (Chs 117-119).
> Recently, three analog channels were removed from channels 23, 62 and 71. Channel 62 is already in use for SDV. Ch 71 is provisioned, but I have not seen anything running on it yet (just a 36MB/s null stream right now.



Based on what I've seen in the cable diagnostics i'm pretty sure they have to be separate


----------



## JeffMoney

Whats is this about sept 1 or 2 that we might loss ESPN , ABC i thought we had a agreement on the 1st of the year, more bs now.. come on its always TWC and what happen to the NFL Network and WGN..


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/19055775
> 
> 
> Whats is this about sept 1 or 2 that we might loss ESPN , ABC i thought we had a agreement on the 1st of the year, more bs now.. come on its always TWC and what happen to the NFL Network and WGN..



the agreement from 1/1 wasnt with disney - it was with viacom (and it was last year i think)


we had the 1/1 ddeal with fox this year....


disney and cablevision had problems earlier this year in march


as for the nfl network - thats never going to happen - but thats not a local issue either (no idea why we dont get wgn - some other TWC regions have it - not that its very important to me...)


----------



## len3121

Anyone know if espn3.com is going to be on the table in the negotiations between Disney and TW?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *len3121* /forum/post/19059119
> 
> 
> Anyone know if espn3.com is going to be on the table in the negotiations between Disney and TW?



one would hope so


(although Cablevision didn't get it in their new deal in March)


----------



## prepress

A question. Did anyone experience audio/video dropouts or other problems watching the Giants/Jets game last night on either WWOR-HD or ESPN?


----------



## coreynyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/19059900
> 
> 
> A question. Did anyone experience audio/video dropouts or other problems watching the Giants/Jets game last night on either WWOR-HD or ESPN?



Over the last few days I've been getting a ton of screen freezes and/or audio dropouts on Comedy Central, E!, History, and a few other HD channels. I watched the game on & off last night on ESPN but didn't notice the problem there.


----------



## coreynyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *len3121* /forum/post/19059119
> 
> 
> Anyone know if espn3.com is going to be on the table in the negotiations between Disney and TW?



Doubtful. Those negotiations take place on a TWC nationwide level. Either all of TWC's systems get access or no one does.


I guess it is possible that the negotiations could include talk of it but I have a feeling they will focus on the specific expiring deals in the specific markets.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/19060724
> 
> 
> Doubtful. Those negotiations take place on a TWC nationwide level. Either all of TWC's systems get access or no one does.
> 
> 
> I guess it is possible that the negotiations could include talk of it but I have a feeling they will focus on the specific expiring deals in the specific markets.



the TWC-Disney contract problem IS a national issue (that happens to include the Disney owned local ABC affiliates)


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/19060684
> 
> 
> Over the last few days I've been getting a ton of screen freezes and/or audio dropouts on Comedy Central, E!, History, and a few other HD channels. I watched the game on & off last night on ESPN but didn't notice the problem there.



I have noticed the occasional (once, maybe twice in a half hour show) dropout on Comedy Central, but that's about it. HBO & the broadcasts seem clean to me.


----------



## coreynyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/19061298
> 
> 
> the TWC-Disney contract problem IS a national issue (that happens to include the Disney owned local ABC affiliates)



No. The current contract issue is only in 4 TWC markets: New York, Los Angeles, Toledo, & Raleigh-Durham-Fayetteville. TWC operates in 22 markets according to a quick Googling.


So while NY & LA are obviously huge markets, there are a good number of TWC customers who are not involved in this current matter.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/19062005
> 
> 
> No. The current contract issue is only in 4 TWC markets: New York, Los Angeles, Toledo, & Raleigh-Durham-Fayetteville. TWC operates in 22 markets according to a quick Googling.
> 
> 
> So while NY & LA are obviously huge markets, there are a good number of TWC customers who are not involved in this current matter.



no... thats just the ABC problem...


but everyone has the Disney/ESPN/etc problem


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/19060684
> 
> 
> Over the last few days I've been getting a ton of screen freezes and/or audio dropouts on Comedy Central, E!, History, and a few other HD channels. I watched the game on & off last night on ESPN but didn't notice the problem there.



I've been noticing the problem on History and DIY HD (which freezes for about 1-2 minutes before resuming). I believe it's happened on Bravo HD as well.


----------



## Berk32

just a reminder... more HD coming tonight...


the question is - will they shift anything to SDV.....


----------



## andgarden

All of the new channels appear to be up. And the ones that interest me (The 3 CSPAN HDs) were working fine around midnight last night. We must be pretty much the first cable system in the country to have all of CSPAN in HD.


Excellent!


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andgarden* /forum/post/19065444
> 
> 
> All of the new channels appear to be up. And the ones that interest me (The 3 CSPAN HDs) were working fine around midnight last night. We must be pretty much the first cable system in the country to have all of CSPAN in HD.
> 
> 
> Excellent!



You're seeing all 9?


I'm only seeing:

258/650 Reelz HD (with a message "coming 9/1")

684 Hallmark HD

690 TV Guide HD

769 Galavision HD

770 CSPAN HD

776 CSPAN2 HD

777 CSPAN3 HD


missing:

683 Ovation HD

693 Sundance HD



***757 EWTN HD did show up even though they said it would come next month


----------



## DNINE

Is there a Hallmark Movie Ch? I got it 784 and 684 Hallmark Movie and Hallmark HD on 684.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/19065509
> 
> 
> Is there a Hallmark Movie Ch? I got it 784 and 684 Hallmark Movie and Hallmark HD on 684.



Hallmark Movie channel is only distributed in HD - providers have to convert it if they want to provide in SD.


----------



## DNINE

It's been so long since I've watched anything in SD I had to check Ch 84 which is Hallmark as you know. I didn't realize 784 was Hallmark Movie until I read your post. As of today I have both not that I ever watch anything on Hallmark Movie. It will be nice to check out I love Lucy.

ReelzHD is the only Ch not showing anything yet.


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/19064754
> 
> 
> just a reminder... more HD coming tonight...
> 
> 
> the question is - will they shift anything to SDV.....



i'm sure they will not be shifting any of the existing channels to SDV til after late september (after next round of launches). obviously twc is rolling out SDV in a very controlled fashion and watching the rollout of these new channels and bandwith usage very closely. customers will complain more about the inability to tune channels they are already used to watching than new channels that are just launched.


----------



## lmz00

Reelz, Ovation and Sundance aren't working for me.


----------



## andgarden




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/19065451
> 
> 
> You're seeing all 9?
> 
> 
> I'm only seeing:
> 
> 258/650 Reelz HD (with a message "coming 9/1")
> 
> 684 Hallmark HD
> 
> 690 TV Guide HD
> 
> 769 Galavision HD
> 
> 770 CSPAN HD
> 
> 776 CSPAN2 HD
> 
> 777 CSPAN3 HD
> 
> 
> missing:
> 
> 683 Ovation HD
> 
> 693 Sundance HD
> 
> 
> 
> ***757 EWTN HD did show up even though they said it would come next month



You're right: Ovation HD and Sundance HD are missing.


----------



## walkman666

Sorry to be lazy, but I'd like to get a quick recommendation about the most current set-top boxes that TWC-NYC users here suggest. I have two HD-DVRs (scientific atlanta 8300HD-DVR) and one non-DVR HD box (samsung). All are two years old, and suffer from occasional, intermittent hiccups, usually via on-demand or DVR playback. My issues are not severe, but I am also guessing that there are newer models of set-top boxes available, and even if not, mine are long in the tooth. I can get to the 23rd street location or have a tech come out, so if there's a suggestion for to upgrade or change my STBs, I'd appreciate it. thx,


----------



## Ronster515

Can anyone tell me if the 8300HDC will let you use Componant and HDMI cables at the same time and have them both work?


I know it did not work in the past but was hoping it did now with the most recent software updates.


Thanks


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronster515* /forum/post/19067475
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me if the 8300HDC will let you use Componant and HDMI cables at the same time and have them both work?
> 
> 
> I know it did not work in the past but was hoping it did now with the most recent software updates.
> 
> 
> Thanks



No... This is a matter of policy, not a technical limitation.


You may only have one HD output connection active at any one time.


A_C


----------



## almazza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/19067701
> 
> 
> No... This is a matter of policy, not a technical limitation.
> 
> 
> You may only have one HD output connection active at any one time.
> 
> 
> A_C



My Samsung box outputs over HDMI and component simultaneously. I use component for my sling box.


----------



## Berk32

I would recommend NOT using HDMI - many known audio issues.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *almazza* /forum/post/19067709
> 
> 
> My Samsung box outputs over HDMI and component simultaneously. I use component for my sling box.



What resolution is the Sling Box?


A_C


----------



## almazza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/19067893
> 
> 
> What resolution is the Sling Box?
> 
> 
> A_C



It's a Slingbox pro so it takes an HD signal. Not sure why that would matter though, on boxes that do not output over HDMI and component simultaneously, there is no signal (SD or HD) being send to the component outs.


----------



## ANGEL 35

Im getting a few new hd channels. Some say try later. Any one getting this??


----------



## HDTV Freak

Ugggggh, that *Please wait...* black screen when switching channels on the 4640HDC is annoying.







Why the heck do they add that? It takes noticeably longer to change channels compared to the 8300HDC and the audio would mute for a few seconds at random times.







Fios can't come soon enough.


----------



## Berk32

HBO Latino HD was moved to SDV


HD Simulcasts of the HBOs were added in the 950s - they're all SDV (even though the counterparts in the 650s are still in their QAM spots at the moment)


----------



## Berk32

TWC NYC


149 HD channels (+6 announced)


291 VuTopia on Demand HD******** 9/15/10

340 Adult HD On Demand

355/496 PPV-HD

356/496 PPV-HD-2

411 TEAM HD

445 GAME1-HD

446 GAME2-HD

461 NBATVHD

465 Tennis Channel HD

467 CBS College Sports HD

468 NHL Network HD

469 GOL TV HD

470 Fox Soccer+ HD

471 Big Ten HD On Demand

472 Big Ten Network HD

473 Big Ten 2 HD

474 Big Ten 3 HD

475 Big Ten 4 HD

476 Big Ten 5 HD

480 Outdoor Channel HD

481 Versus HD

482 Golf HD

483 3DTV-1

484 3DTV-2

485 Fox Soccer HD

650/293 REELZ HD******** 9/1/10

651/952 HBO HD

652/953 HBO2 HD

653/954 HBO Family HD

654/955 HBO Comedy HD

655/956 HBO Signature HD

656/958 HBO Zone HD

657/958 HBO Latino HD

658 CineMax HD

659 MoreMax HD

660 ActionMAX HD

661 ThrillerMAX HD

662 WMAX HD

663 @MAX HD

664 5StarMAX HD

665 OuterMAX HD

666 Showtime HD

667 Showtime 2 HD

668 ShowCase HD

669 Showtime Extreme HD

670 Showtime Beyond HD

671 Showtime Women HD

673 Showtime Next HD

674 TMC HD

675 TMCxtra HD

676 Starz HD

677 Starz Edge HD

678 Starz Kids & Family HD

681 Starz Comedy HD

682 Encore HD

683 Ovation HD******** was announced for 8/18/10 ********

684 Hallmark HD

685 BBC America HD

686 Crime and Investigation HD

687 Live Well HD (WABC 7.2)

688 DIY HD

689 Style HD

690 TV Guide HD

691 Fuse HD

692 G4 HD

693 Sundance HD******** was announced for 8/18/10 ********

694 CMT HD

695 gmc HD******** was announced for 7/29/10 ********

696 National Geographic Wild HD

697 History International HD

698 Planet Green HD

699 Showcase On Demand HD

700 Movies On Demand HD

701 NY1 HD

702 WCBS (CBS) HD

703 TNT HD

704 WNBC (NBC) HD

705 WNYW (FOX) HD

706 Nickelodeon HD

707 WABC (ABC) HD

708 TBS HD

709 WWOR (My Network TV) HD

710 FX HD

711 WPIX (The CW) HD

713 WNET (PBS) HD

714 MSNBC HD

715 CNBC HD

716 USA HD

717 Syfy HD

718 Bravo HD

719 VH1 HD

720 MTV HD

722 Discovery Kids HD

723 Investigation Discovery HD

724 E! HD

726 SNY HD

727 MSG HD

728 ESPN HD

729 ESPN2 HD

731 WPXN (iON) HD

733 QVC HD

734 Universal HD

736 Spike HD

737 BET HD

738 ABC Family HD

739 HSN HD

740 History Channel HD

741 WXTV (Univision) HD

743 Fox Business News HD

744 Fox News HD

745 Comedy Central HD

746 A&E HD

747 WNJU (Telemundo) HD

748 MSG+ HD

749 Disney HD

750 Food Network HD

751 Cooking Channel HD

752 The Learning Channel HD

753 YES HD

754 AMC HD

757 EWTN HD

758 Headline News HD

759 WE HD

*** Wedding Channel HD******** was announced for 9/1/10 ********

760 Disney XD HD

761 Cartoon Network HD

763 Biography HD

764 HGTV HD

765 National Geographic HD

766 Discovery HD

767 HD Theater

768 WFUT (Telefutura) HD

769 Galavision HD

770 CSPAN HD

772 Weather Channel HD

774 Speed HD

775 Science Channel HD

776 CSPAN2 HD

777 CSPAN3 HD

778 CNN HD

780 Lifetime Movie Network HD

781 IFC HD

782 TCM HD

783 MLB Network HD

784 Hallmark Movie Channel HD

786 Animal Planet HD

787 MavTV HD

788 Travel Channel HD

790 TV One HD

791 Palladia HD

792 ESPNews HD

793 ESPNU HD

794 Smithsonian HD On Demand

795 Smithsonian HD

796 MGM HD


----------



## Berk32

anyone else having problems switching to all sorts of channels right now?


----------



## Berk32

ok i think i'm just going to leave the system alone and check back in the morning...


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV Freak* /forum/post/19069526
> 
> 
> Ugggggh, that *Please wait...* black screen when switching channels on the 4640HDC is annoying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the heck do they add that? It takes noticeably longer to change channels compared to the 8300HDC and the audio would mute for a few seconds at random times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fios can't come soon enough.



Set display output to 1080i only and it will stop. 8300HDC does the same thing if you are set to display multiple output resolutions. Sometimes when they do an update it will change the setting and you need to set it back to 1080i only.


----------



## lee7n

I still do not see Sundance HD or Ovation HD in midtown east but the other channels are there.


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/19070481
> 
> 
> I still do not see Sundance HD or Ovation HD in midtown east but the other channels are there.



Nope. Don't have them in Queens either.


----------



## Berk32

Another spreadsheet update

 

twcHD 8-18-10.zip 111.552734375k . file


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andgarden* /forum/post/19065886
> 
> 
> You're right: Ovation HD and Sundance HD are missing.



...which, of course, were the only channels I cared about in this new batch of channels!


----------



## nycdigital09

i heard that twc is gonna avert the strike, and pay up, thats gonna mean higher rates for us. i'm hoping they don't jack up roadrunner otherwise im cancelling going with earthlink till verizon fios get here.


----------



## lmz00




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/19073041
> 
> 
> ...which, of course, were the only channels I cared about in this new batch of channels!



They're now scheduled for October 20.


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nycdigital09* /forum/post/19073957
> 
> 
> i heard that twc is gonna avert the strike, and pay up, thats gonna mean higher rates for us. i'm hoping they don't jack up roadrunner otherwise im cancelling going with earthlink till verizon fios get here.



don't think what you may have "heard" has any credibility. if a settlement was reached, both sides would have issued a press release. abc7 was still running ads about it possibly being pulled as recent as last night's 11:00 news.


also additional cost of programming does not impact pricing of cable modem and vice versa. why would a cable modem only customer subsidize a tv only customer and vice versa.


----------



## Berk32

Manhattan, Brooklyn/Queens and Mount Vernon

August 20th, 2010


Time Warner Cable’s agreements with programmers and broadcasters to carry their services and stations routinely expire from time to time. We are usually able to obtain renewals or extensions of such agreements, but in order to comply with applicable regulations, we must inform you when an agreement is about to expire. The following agreements are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services/stations in the near future:


AAJ, ABC Family, ABC Family, ABC News Now, HD, BBC America, BBC America HD, Chinese Channel, Chinese Cinema, Disney, Disney HD, Disney XD, Disney XD HD, E!, E! HD, Encore, Encore HD, Encore Action, Encore Drama, Encore Love, Encore Mystery, Encore WAM!, Encore Westerns, ESPN, ESPN HD, ESPN Classic, ESPN Deportes, ESPN News, ESPN News HD, ESPNU, ESPNU HD, ESPN2, ESPN2 HD, LATV, Lifetime, Live Well HD, NHL Network, NHL Network HD, Polski Radio, RTVi, SoapNet, STARZ!, STARZ! HD, Starz Cinema, Starz Comedy, Starz Comedy HD, Starz Edge, Starz Edge HD, Starz in Black, Starz Kids and Family, Starz Kids and Family HD, Style, Style HD, Supercanal, The Arabic Channel, The Korean Channel, TruTV, TV Japan, TV Polonia, Weather Channel, Weather Channel HD, WABC, WABC HD, WPIX, WPIX HD and Zee TV.


In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned:


Digital Sports Tier is now known as Time Warner Cable Sports Pass.


The previously scheduled launch of HBO HD (SAP), HBO2 HD (SAP), HBO Signature HD (SAP), HBO Family HD (SAP), HBO Comedy HD (SAP), HBO Zone HD (SAP) and HBO Latino HD occurred on August 18, 2010 instead of September 15, 2010. Please note, HBO HD (SAP) launched on ch. 952, HBO2 HD (SAP) on 953, HBO Signature HD (SAP) on 954, HBO Family HD (SAP) on 955, HBO Comedy HD (SAP) on 956 and HBO Zone HD (SAP) on 957. HBO Latino has been simulcast on channel 958. Each of these services cannot be accessed on CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Products purchased at retail without additional two-way capable equipment.


Reminder: We plan to launch Wedding Central on or about September 15, 2010. This service will launch on channel 94 instead of 59 and cannot be accessed on CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Products purchased at retail without additional two-way capable equipment.


On or about October 1, 2010, the provider will rename Fox Sports en Español, Fox Deportes. This change impacts the standard and high definition versions of the channel.


On or about October 10, 2010, the provider will rename Discovery Kids, The Hub. This change impacts the standard and high definition versions of the channel.


The previously announced launch of Sundance Channel HD and Ovation HD will now occur on or about October 20, 2010. Each of these simulcasts cannot be accessed on CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Products purchased at retail without additional two-way capable equipment.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lmz00* /forum/post/19075457
> 
> 
> They're now scheduled for October 20.



Wow.....good to hear but 2 months is pretty far off!


----------



## AndyHDTV

"On or about October 1, 2010, the provider will rename Fox Sports en Español, Fox Deportes. This change impacts the standard and high definition versions of the channel."


Well this channel does not exist yet in HD nor has TWC announced it. So I hope they might add it.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/19078747
> 
> 
> "On or about October 1, 2010, the provider will rename Fox Sports en Español, Fox Deportes. This change impacts the standard and high definition versions of the channel."
> 
> 
> Well this channel does not exist yet in HD nor has TWC announced it. So I hope they might add it.



I noticed that too.


I thought we already got word a while back that TWC would be adding FOX's new HD stuff whenever they landed (as part of their latest agreement)


----------



## Chris NYC

Did I miss the upgrade, or is the 3090 pause bug still happening for everyone? Seems the box got a new software version a couple of weeks ago (judging by the diagnostics screen) but the infuriating pause bug is still there.


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chris NYC* /forum/post/19082000
> 
> 
> Did I miss the upgrade, or is the 3090 pause bug still happening for everyone? Seems the box got a new software version a couple of weeks ago (judging by the diagnostics screen) but the infuriating pause bug is still there.



Yup, still have the bug on my side......getting very annoying. Also noticed switching channels is a lot slower.


----------



## shooter21198

I have a request can someone record or screenshot TV Guide HD. I kind of want to see that.


----------



## marcos_p




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chris NYC* /forum/post/19082000
> 
> 
> Did I miss the upgrade, or is the 3090 pause bug still happening for everyone? Seems the box got a new software version a couple of weeks ago (judging by the diagnostics screen) but the infuriating pause bug is still there.



That pause bug was so annoying to me, that I had to drop that box. That bug impacted my viewing at least 5 times a week. I am much happier with the Cisco 8640.


----------



## ANGEL 35

What is HBO-HD (sap)??? It says on ch 953 that its unavailable try again later. I get HBO- HD on ch-652 Will we ever get HBO-SAP???


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chris NYC* /forum/post/19082000
> 
> 
> Did I miss the upgrade, or is the 3090 pause bug still happening for everyone? Seems the box got a new software version a couple of weeks ago (judging by the diagnostics screen) but the infuriating pause bug is still there.



The bug is tied to the Samsung stack, not the TWC ODN software. It was introduced in the stack versions issued early this year. Stack version 4.3.5.3 is the highest version that has the issue, so look for a version higher than that to (possibly) cure the issue.


I no longer have my 3090 (died completely), but I would love to have it back, with or without the pause bug. The ridiculously slow Cisco 8640 I have now is way more irratating than the Pause bug ever was in the 3090.


UPDATE: I checked my 3260 (non-DVR Samsung) in the kitchen today and the Samsung stack has been recently updated to 4.5.7.3, so that is likely the most up-to-date stack version. Unfortunately I no longer have a 3090 to see if it fixed the Pause lockup bug.


----------



## Chris NYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/19084540
> 
> 
> The bug is tied to the Samsung stack, not the TWC ODN software. It was introduced in the stack versions issued early this year. Stack version 4.3.5.3 is the highest version that has the issue, so look for a version higher than that to (possibly) cure the issue.
> 
> 
> I no longer have my 3090 (died completely), but I would love to have it back, with or without the pause bug. The ridiculously slow Cisco 8640 I have now is way more irratating than the Pause bug ever was in the 3090.
> 
> 
> UPDATE: I checked my 3260 (non-DVR Samsung) in the kitchen today and the Samsung stack has been recently updated to 4.5.7.3, so that is likely the most up-to-date stack version. Unfortunately I no longer have a 3090 to see if it fixed the Pause lockup bug.



So, the only fix is to get a new box?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/19084083
> 
> 
> What is HBO-HD (sap)??? It says on ch 953 that its unavailable try again later. I get HBO- HD on ch-652 Will we ever get HBO-SAP???



HBO (sap) is just HBO automatically set to the SAP setting.... ch 952 is the same freq as ch 651. It's supposed to not be the same and be SDV like the others in the 950s, but for some reason it isnt (also the others aren't set to SAP automatically as of now - seems they're testing - since these had been announced to be added for next month)


Since they're SDV - thats why you may have gotten the unavailable message.


And the rest of the 900s have been the movie channels (in SD) set to SAP for a long long time.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chris NYC* /forum/post/19088142
> 
> 
> So, the only fix is to get a new box?



...or wait 'til a new stack version that fixes the bug is released in your system.


The point of my earlier post was that the bug was neither in the ODN software (which is what is being updated in NYC) nor inherent to the box. The bug is in the Samsung stack, and it's a relatively new bug introduced in the last stack update. My post update noted the fact that a new stack version is starting to find its way out, but unfortunately I no longer have a 3090 to be able to tell you whether this latest stack version fixes the bug. I have posted that question to the members of the Charlotte TWC thread to see if I can get some feedback from 3090 users that have been updated. If I get a response I will let you know.


----------



## marcos_p

Is the Cisco 8640 being very slow a common complaint???

I've had this box for over 4 weeks and I don't think this box is slow. In my opinion, it's quite responsive.


Thanks



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/19084540
> 
> 
> The ridiculously slow Cisco 8640 I have now is way more irratating than the Pause bug ever was in the 3090.


----------



## jmsnyc

I was searching for the best thread to discuss QAM channel mappings for TWC in Southern Manhattan.


This thread seems to be discussing everything, most are using set top boxes?


Is there another thread more specific to QAM? Or am I in the right place?


Thanks.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmsnyc* /forum/post/19099170
> 
> 
> I was searching for the best thread to discuss QAM channel mappings for TWC in Southern Manhattan.
> 
> 
> This thread seems to be discussing everything, most are using set top boxes?
> 
> 
> Is there another thread more specific to QAM? Or am I in the right place?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



This thread is the only place.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...6#post19070726 


Guess you didn't see this right on this page.


It's for Northern Manhattan, but we should be very similar for the most part (if not 100% the same by now)


I try to update it every time there's a significant addition.


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/19099987
> 
> 
> This thread is the only place.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...6#post19070726
> 
> 
> Guess you didn't see this right on this page.
> 
> 
> It's for Northern Manhattan, but we should be very similar for the most part (if not 100% the same by now)
> 
> 
> I try to update it every time there's a significant addition.



only differences between north & south is WFUT & WXTV which is on 69 in south. 79 down here is used for building security cams. as indicated in your spreadsheet,19 is used for buidling security cams in north.


----------



## jmsnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/19099987
> 
> 
> This thread is the only place.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...6#post19070726
> 
> 
> Guess you didn't see this right on this page.
> 
> 
> It's for Northern Manhattan, but we should be very similar for the most part (if not 100% the same by now)
> 
> 
> I try to update it every time there's a significant addition.



Thanks.


I did look at the Excel file. I guess I am a little confused reading the file because I was expecting to see something like 59-468 mapped to NY1 HD. (which did not seem to be working today)


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmsnyc* /forum/post/19100747
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> I did look at the Excel file. I guess I am a little confused reading the file because I was expecting to see something like 59-468 mapped to NY1 HD. (which did not seem to be working today)



Thats just NY1 SD


----------



## jmsnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/19101785
> 
> 
> Thats just NY1 SD



My confusion was between the virtual and physical numbers. For example I was looking for a column in the excel file that contained the subchannels with the decimal points.


NY1 was on 59-468 but it now is on 30-468 so TWC is moving things around a bit.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmsnyc* /forum/post/19102739
> 
> 
> My confusion was between the virtual and physical numbers. For example I was looking for a column in the excel file that contained the subchannels with the decimal points.
> 
> 
> NY1 was on 59-468 but it now is on 30-468 so TWC is moving things around a bit.



hasnt changed for northern manhattan


----------



## jmsnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/19102833
> 
> 
> hasnt changed for northern manhattan



sorry - i think you are missing my point, i am totally confused on how to read the table.... i do not care specifically about ny1, i am just using it as an example, in your file how would you see the relationship between 59.468 and NY1? I see in column 59 there is NY1 and in 199 there is NY1 again with 468 but no where is there a 59.468


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmsnyc* /forum/post/19104046
> 
> 
> sorry - i think you are missing my point, i am totally confused on how to read the table.... i do not care specifically about ny1, i am just using it as an example, in your file how would you see the relationship between 59.468 and NY1? I see in column 59 there is NY1 and in 199 there is NY1 again with 468 but no where is there a 59.468



you mean ROW 59 and ROW 199.....


column A = Frequency (the real MHz frequency - you can match up the analog channel # that you use to tune on most TVs using column C)

column B = channel (aka what goes after the decimal)

column C = analog channel

column D = digital channel (with box or cable card)


Everything else is the history (as of date indicated in the first row)


all history is based on the freq-channel (column D's listings is current only, which is why i also include the channel # in the history)


row 199 shows 59.468 as NY1 (digital channels 1 and 854)

row 51 had NY1 on 23.85 temporarily for some unknown reason

row 48 shows NY1 in its analog version as channel 10


----------



## lee7n

I now have to change the output resolution every day on my 8300HDC, it keeps selecting them all. Anyone else experiencing this? It has never been a problem before.


----------



## jmsnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/19104348
> 
> 
> row 199 shows 59.468 as NY1 (digital channels 1 and 854)



so my question is that in row 199 there is no indication of the 59 which precedes the 468 - we already knew it... but if we didnt how do you determine the number before the decimal from row 199 (or any other row)?


Also, when tuning on my Samsung TV, should I select STD as the cable system? (as opposed to HRC, IRC)


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmsnyc* /forum/post/19106906
> 
> 
> so my question is that in row 199 there is no indication of the 59 which precedes the 468 - we already knew it... but if we didnt how do you determine the number before the decimal from row 199 (or any other row)?
> 
> 
> Also, when tuning on my Samsung TV, should I select STD as the cable system? (as opposed to HRC, IRC)



i list based on actual MHz frequency - it was originally intended for manual tuning on the SA8300 (which we can no longer do thanks to the software change)


The last # of each freq shows the corresponding analog # you need to tune on your tv. If you cant understand that, then I'm sorry.



As for your TV setting - cant' help you there - don't recognized the abbreviations.


----------



## JeffMoney

So whats the lastest with the contract with ESPN, ABC by Sept 1st , which is bs if we lose ESPN for some time , i will be really pissed off no NFL,MLB and WSOP main event..


----------



## MacAlert

I think I might have asked this before. Anyone having a problem with the new HD channels added, specifically DIY HD? The audio & video keep freezing for 1-2 minutes and slowly resumes.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/19109446
> 
> 
> So whats the lastest with the contract with ESPN, ABC by Sept 1st , which is bs if we lose ESPN for some time , i will be really pissed off no NFL,MLB and WSOP main event..



i highly doubt any 'lockout' would last more than a day or 2


----------



## scorpiony

I just got back from TWC 96th Street office.

I requested 1 additional Cisco STA-1520 tuning unit for my new 4 streams Ceton card. No one knew anythong about it. I tried to do my best explaining the features of the new card and even pulled Ceton website on my iPhone.

I had explaind to them that I have replaced my single ATI DCT with the Ceton supporting 4 streams but in order to provide all channels, I need 2 tuning adpaters.They calimed the computer system will not issue 2 adapters to one registered cable card.

Did any of you manage to get 2 tuning adapters for 1 cable card?

thanks


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/19104390
> 
> 
> I now have to change the output resolution every day on my 8300HDC, it keeps selecting them all. Anyone else experiencing this? It has never been a problem before.



It may have been a firmware update sent by TW to the box. I had that happen to me earlier this year, and as a result my 4250HDC won't maintain the OR setting I put on; it reverts to 480i whenever the box is turned off. A call to TW identified this as a known bug in the software.


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scorpiony* /forum/post/19111083
> 
> 
> I just got back from TWC 96th Street office.
> 
> I requested 1 additional Cisco STA-1520 tuning unit for my new 4 streams Ceton card. No one knew anythong about it. I tried to do my best explaining the features of the new card and even pulled Ceton website on my iPhone.
> 
> I had explaind to them that I have replaced my single ATI DCT with the Ceton supporting 4 streams but in order to provide all channels, I need 2 tuning adpaters.They calimed the computer system will not issue 2 adapters to one registered cable card.
> 
> Did any of you manage to get 2 tuning adapters for 1 cable card?
> 
> thanks



Complain to DOITT about it.


----------



## peterlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/19113181
> 
> 
> Complain to DOITT about it.



It's worth a shot. I don't think there's bad intent here on TWC's part. I think it's very plausible that the TWC computers aren't set up to allow multiple adapters to be registered with a single Cablecard. *Scorpiony*'s setup has probably just fallen through the cracks because it's not something TWC has ever thought of as a possibility. If you file a complaint with the city, you'll most likely get a call from a TWC resolution rep who can maybe figure out a solution. That's probably the only chance you're going to get a second adapter.


----------



## scorpiony

Thanks for the advice


----------



## uesjd

Anyone else missing video and audio on Ch. 724 (E! HD)? I just reported it to TWC tech support. I went through the usual DVR reboot and it didn't help.


----------



## patrickpiteo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> It may have been a firmware update sent by TW to the box. I had that happen to me earlier this year, and as a result my 4250HDC won't maintain the OR setting I put on; it reverts to 480i whenever the box is turned off. A call to TW identified this as a known bug in the software.



They know it's been a bug for about 4 months . Lol they have the worst dvrs put there. Got rid of them got RCN with TiVo and saved $80.00 month...


----------



## Berk32

Disney and TWC have a deal in place


----------



## DNINE

Anyone not getting Hal HD 684


----------



## JeffMoney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/19120097
> 
> 
> Disney and TWC have a deal in place



really , thats great bc i will be real pissed if i lose ESPN...


----------



## G1Ravage

I wasn't watching TV tonight, but I just looked over at my box, and it's "counting down". r057, r056, etc.


I guess soon we'll see what's up.


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

So what do you guys think?


Will getting a new cable box change the amount of drop-outs I have?

I get AT LEAST 1 a half-hour on any channel that I watch. If I try and record a movie, it's a mess.

Is there ANYTHING to be done?


I'm home at my parents place and they have Comcast. They have practically no HD channels but, at the same time, I don't have to deal with drop-outs or any problems.








Is that the ultimate trade-off?


----------



## G1Ravage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G1Ravage* /forum/post/19124382
> 
> 
> I wasn't watching TV tonight, but I just looked over at my box, and it's "counting down". r057, r056, etc.
> 
> 
> I guess soon we'll see what's up.



Oooh, I got a new version of MDN here in Flushing!!!


Atlas v2.5.0-49-ptv (Mt. Lindsey)


I noticed one change right away. When I change the channel, and Start Over is available, it shows up on a new little bar that's mixed in with the existing program bar at the bottom, rather than popping up in its own window elsewhere on the screen.


I also have the FF/RWD jumping options, and an additional fourth speed.


----------



## d3193

No audio on AMC HD - 754.

Manhattan South. But I think it might be a problem elsewhere too.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC* /forum/post/19124562
> 
> 
> So what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> Will getting a new cable box change the amount of drop-outs I have?



Unless it is a problem with the internal hard drive of your DVR, the drop-outs will not be improved by getting a new box.


There are 3 things that come to mind that could cause dropouts:

1. Hard drive issues with your box

2. Issues with your cable connection

3. Issues with the signal TWC is sending you


#1 would be fixed by a new DVR

#2 would be fixed by a service call to test your line

#3 requires fixes outside anything you have control over


Most of the dropouts we see/hear are likely due to #3


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/19126864
> 
> 
> Unless it is a problem with the internal hard drive of your DVR, the drop-outs will not be improved by getting a new box.
> 
> 
> There are 3 things that come to mind that could cause dropouts:
> 
> 1. Hard drive issues with your box
> 
> 2. Issues with your cable connection
> 
> 3. Issues with the signal TWC is sending you
> 
> 
> #1 would be fixed by a new DVR
> 
> #2 would be fixed by a service call to test your line
> 
> #3 requires fixes outside anything you have control over
> 
> 
> Most of the dropouts we see/hear are likely due to #3



Well, the drop outs are happening on live programs so I'm assuming that rules out #1.

I'm guessing it's #3 as well but a part of me was hoping/praying it might be #2. Why is their signal so ******?!? Isn't there anything that can be done?


I love archiving movies using my hauppauge but it's a huge pain the butt when I have to edit two totally different broadcasts together!


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC* /forum/post/19127669
> 
> 
> Well, the drop outs are happening on live programs so I'm assuming that rules out #1.
> 
> I'm guessing it's #3 as well but a part of me was hoping/praying it might be #2. Why is their signal so ******?!? Isn't there anything that can be done?
> 
> 
> I love archiving movies using my hauppauge but it's a huge pain the butt when I have to edit two totally different broadcasts together!



Actually, #1 cannot be ruled out if the dropouts are happening on live programs. ALL content on your DVR is streamed to your harddrive and then played back from the hard drive, even it it is LIVE. So a bad harddrive could possibly be the cause of the issues you speak of. But a bad hard drive would likely cause more issues than 1 drop-out an hour -- LONG freezes while it tries to recover from bad sectors, semi-frequent reboots, etc.


If the issue is #2 you can schedule an appointment for a tech to come check out your signal strength/Signal To Noise Ratio. If you call the TWC repair line and complain about picture/sound dropouts, that's what they'll have you do. Worth a shot, frankly, if you've got the time to devote...


Otherwise you're in the same boat as the rest of us. Glitching has not been too bad for me lately.


----------



## Berk32

"Coming Soon" message removed from ch 650 REELZ HD - but the channels shows up blank (tries to tune to a SDV channel)


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/19129256
> 
> 
> "Coming Soon" message removed from ch 650 REELZ HD - but the channels shows up blank (tries to tune to a SDV channel)



and now its gone completely.


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/19127775
> 
> 
> Actually, #1 cannot be ruled out if the dropouts are happening on live programs. ALL content on your DVR is streamed to your harddrive and then played back from the hard drive, even it it is LIVE. So a bad harddrive could possibly be the cause of the issues you speak of. But a bad hard drive would likely cause more issues than 1 drop-out an hour -- LONG freezes while it tries to recover from bad sectors, semi-frequent reboots, etc.
> 
> 
> If the issue is #2 you can schedule an appointment for a tech to come check out your signal strength/Signal To Noise Ratio. If you call the TWC repair line and complain about picture/sound dropouts, that's what they'll have you do. Worth a shot, frankly, if you've got the time to devote...
> 
> 
> Otherwise you're in the same boat as the rest of us. Glitching has not been too bad for me lately.



Well, I have had this particular box for several years so it's entirely possible that it's going bad.

I haven't been keeping up with the various boxes that are available right now. Is there one that's the best?

I'm assuming I'll have to bring the damn thing down to get it switched out.


----------



## lmz00

Reelz HD is now live.


----------



## lmz00




> Quote:
> we're pleased to announce that we have reached a long-term agreement with espn/abc and disney to provide for continued carriage of a broad array of disney/abc and espn networks and services in standard and high-definition, including:
> 
> 
> Abc family, disney channel, disney xd, disney channel on demand (subscription video on demand), espn, espn2, espn classic, espn deportes, espnews, espnu, espn pay-per-view, and toon disney.
> 
> 
> The agreement also allows for the launch of the following networks and services:
> 
> 
> * disney junior, a new 24-hour basic channel for preschool-age children, parents and caregivers launching in 2012.
> 
> * espn3.com - espn's live sports broadband network will be available to all time warner cable subscribers who get espn.
> 
> * a new service allowing customers to view espn, espn2 and espnu through broadband and mobile internet devices
> 
> * espn goal line - a college football super-highlight channel will be available only to time warner cable's sports pass customers starting as early as september 4, 2010;
> 
> * espn buzzer beater: A college basketball service similar to espn goal line, will be available to time warner cable's sports pass customers for college basketball season;
> 
> * expanded video-on-demand services: Including abc on demand, disney-branded on demand offerings for kids, local sports content in select markets, plus the subscription video-on-demand service disney family movies
> 
> * start over and look back features on a variety of disney media networks content.
> 
> * espn deportes: Available to a larger time warner cable footprint
> 
> * espn 3d.



:d


----------



## ANGEL 35

reelz working for me UWS.


----------



## uesjd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/19127775
> 
> 
> Actually, #1 cannot be ruled out if the dropouts are happening on live programs. ALL content on your DVR is streamed to your harddrive and then played back from the hard drive, even it it is LIVE. So a bad harddrive could possibly be the cause of the issues you speak of. But a bad hard drive would likely cause more issues than 1 drop-out an hour -- LONG freezes while it tries to recover from bad sectors, semi-frequent reboots, etc.
> 
> 
> If the issue is #2 you can schedule an appointment for a tech to come check out your signal strength/Signal To Noise Ratio. If you call the TWC repair line and complain about picture/sound dropouts, that's what they'll have you do. Worth a shot, frankly, if you've got the time to devote...
> 
> 
> Otherwise you're in the same boat as the rest of us. Glitching has not been too bad for me lately.



Glitching has been pretty bad for me lately, after a couple of months when it seemed to improve somewhat. I have been dealing with Executive Customer Service for months, and they had even sent a foreman to my home several months ago, who agreed that the tiling/dropouts/freezing were terrible but said that he could do nothing to fix the problem. So while it may be worth trying a service call, it wouldn't surprise me if TWC is unable to fix the problem. They simply lack either the hardware, the expertise, or the willingness to provide a watchable cable signal.


----------



## peterlee

I never thought I'd say this but credit where credit is due. After several weeks of SDV with my Tivo/Cablecard setup, I have to say it's working well (knock on wood). There have been glitches but I believe some weren't TWC's fault - caused by a bad USB port on my Tivo - and the others, TWC seems to have ironed out. Right now, I don't have any complaints with the SDV channels and the overall picture and audio quality across all channels is clean for me. If it remains stable, I might even stay with TWC over Verizon for TV given the current disparity in HD channels between them (internet, I'd go to Verizon in a heartbeat).


----------



## onovotny

After years with an 8300HD, is there a general opinion on whether TWC has any better DVR boxes available or should I just stick with the two that I have? The two 8300HD's that I have so far seem to be running just fine.


----------



## Berk32

seems we got ESPN Goal Line HD over the weekend - its ch 477 (and SDV... and part of the sports tier.)


----------



## G1Ravage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *onovotny* /forum/post/19151668
> 
> 
> After years with an 8300HD, is there a general opinion on whether TWC has any better DVR boxes available or should I just stick with the two that I have? The two 8300HD's that I have so far seem to be running just fine.



Stay with the 8300HD.


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/19153837
> 
> 
> seems we got ESPN Goal Line HD over the weekend - its ch 477 (and SDV... and part of the sports tier.)



Sure that's HD? My menu just indicates ESPN_GL. I subscribe to the main sports tier.


BTW, what's the diagnostics indication to confirm a SDV channel? Page 21 (SDV) of the 28 diagnostic pages seems to show SDV ENABLED for all the channels. -- John


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/19155500
> 
> 
> Sure that's HD? My menu just indicates ESPN_GL. I subscribe to the main sports tier.
> 
> 
> BTW, what's the diagnostics indication to confirm a SDV channel? Page 21 (SDV) of the 28 diagnostic pages seems to show SDV ENABLED for all the channels. -- John



the full name thats listed on one of the diagnostics page says HD


(and the announcement said it was an HD only channel)


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *onovotny* /forum/post/19151668
> 
> 
> After years with an 8300HD, is there a general opinion on whether TWC has any better DVR boxes available or should I just stick with the two that I have? The two 8300HD's that I have so far seem to be running just fine.



No, stick with your 8300HDs! They are the only boxes that currently support the eSata expansion drives!!!


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/19156076
> 
> 
> No, stick with your 8300HDs! They are the only boxes that currently support the eSata expansion drives!!!



Out of your cold dead hands huh? The hard drive must be 5 yrs old in that thing and I thought the esata is a crapshoot even on the 8300HD


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/19156984
> 
> 
> Out of your cold dead hands huh? The hard drive must be 5 yrs old in that thing and I thought the esata is a crapshoot even on the 8300HD



Yes, exactly -- out of my cold dead hands.










Well the expansion drives run flawlessly (ever better than they did on Passport!) on the software release that TWC has on our 8300HD boxes in NYC (and has been on our boxes since they were flashed with Navigator last year).


What will happen in the future is unclear, but TWC-NYC seems to have been sufficiently embarrassed at some point in the past due to buggy software that they seem to be holding off on upgrading for a long time....Remember when they were upgrading Passport seemingly monthly, and it was a huge crapshoot as to whether the new release was going to make things better and more stable or make it hugely worse?


The version of Navigator we've got on the 8300HDs is remarkably stable (in comparison -- I can easily go a month w/o reboots these days) and relatively bug free (if a little slow and missing some KEY features). Passport used to crash on me once a week, and there was a bug where deletes weren't totally honored and you had to reboot frequently or your hard drive would fill up....


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/19156076
> 
> 
> No, stick with your 8300HDs! They are the only boxes that currently support the eSata expansion drives!!!




My HDC has been using esata's for quite some time now. One other thing I noticed, when I switch the channels back and forth, I can still rewind. The buffer seems to survive a channel change. I don't recall it doing that before.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/19159289
> 
> 
> My HDC has been using esata's for quite some time now. One other thing I noticed, when I switch the channels back and forth, I can still rewind. The buffer seems to survive a channel change. I don't recall it doing that before.



recent software update allows that now.


----------



## timewaster

i read on this link that they fixed all the issues with the new dvrs -

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...23830&page=438 


what is the secret to getting one with a 320 gig HD?

i went to 23rd st on saturday and the guy told me all they had were 8300.

after 7+ years and they still only have the original???


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/19146258
> 
> 
> I never thought I'd say this but credit where credit is due. After several weeks of SDV with my Tivo/Cablecard setup, I have to say it's working well (knock on wood). There have been glitches but I believe some weren't TWC's fault - caused by a bad USB port on my Tivo - and the others, TWC seems to have ironed out. Right now, I don't have any complaints with the SDV channels and the overall picture and audio quality across all channels is clean for me. If it remains stable, I might even stay with TWC over Verizon for TV given the current disparity in HD channels between them (internet, I'd go to Verizon in a heartbeat).



give it some time, there will be issues when more heavily viewed channels are moved to SDV. people may starting getting the so called "busy signal"


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timewaster* /forum/post/19160218
> 
> 
> i read on this link that they fixed all the issues with the new dvrs -
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...23830&page=438
> 
> 
> what is the secret to getting one with a 320 gig HD?
> 
> i went to 23rd st on saturday and the guy told me all they had were 8300.
> 
> after 7+ years and they still only have the original???



well if everyone on this board goes and swaps their boxes for latest and greatest, eventually they will run out. also they will not in their right minds throw out working boxes if they can put it back into circulation.


----------



## king of k1ngs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timewaster* /forum/post/19160218
> 
> 
> i read on this link that they fixed all the issues with the new dvrs -
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...23830&page=438
> 
> 
> what is the secret to getting one with a 320 gig HD?
> 
> i went to 23rd st on saturday and the guy told me all they had were 8300.
> 
> after 7+ years and they still only have the original???





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/19160634
> 
> 
> well if everyone on this board goes and swaps their boxes for latest and greatest, eventually they will run out. also they will not in their right minds throw out working boxes if they can put it back into circulation.



So which 320 GB HD box does everyone consider the best?


----------



## andgarden

There are show-stoppers in every one. But I'm in no rush to trade in my 3090.


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/19156076
> 
> 
> No, stick with your 8300HDs! They are the only boxes that currently support the eSata expansion drives!!!



Question about this (and perhaps this isn't the right place) but what specifically do you have to do to hook one up to it? Which are the "right" drives?


----------



## jcorwin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> No, stick with your 8300HDs! They are the only boxes that currently support the eSata expansion drives!!!



My eSata drive (brought over from a Comcast 8300HD) has never worked on my TWC 8300HD. I plug it in, power up the box, and get the message that it recognized a drive connected, but it has never increased my storage. The same drive on my Comcast DVR increased my HD storage from about 20 hours to almost 80!


----------



## TravKoolBreeze

So after a lot of emails and phone calls, I got 477 & 471 to work. However, I received a phone call from TWC that said ESPN GoalLine is a part of the Sports Pass (I think referring to ESPN GamePlan). I tried to tell him the Sports Tier was renamed the Sports Pass. But of course he wasn't hearing it. Either way, I'm sure that 477 should be apart of the sports tier/sports pass/sports whatever they call it. If not, why put it at 477 and not the other gameplan channels. Anyone else here have 477 either thur HD Xtra or Sports Something?


----------



## broadwayblue

Speaking of DVRs...does TWC have an Android App for them? I just saw this article on Cablevision and their new app. It would sure be nice to set my dvr remotely...or even from home without having to fire up my front projector.

http://phandroid.com/2010/09/09/cabl...droid-and-ios/


----------



## timewaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/19169893
> 
> 
> Speaking of DVRs...does TWC have an Android App for them? I just saw this article on Cablevision and their new app. It would sure be nice to set my dvr remotely...or even from home without having to fire up my front projector.
> 
> http://phandroid.com/2010/09/09/cabl...droid-and-ios/



yes. they have it, but it is in beta.

see this link

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...23830&page=438


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/19169893
> 
> 
> Speaking of DVRs...does TWC have an Android App for them? I just saw this article on Cablevision and their new app. It would sure be nice to set my dvr remotely...or even from home without having to fire up my front projector.
> 
> http://phandroid.com/2010/09/09/cabl...droid-and-ios/





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timewaster* /forum/post/19170676
> 
> 
> yes. they have it, but it is in beta.
> 
> see this link
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...23830&page=438



That's the regular browser version... HERE 's the actual mobile mobile browser version screenshots on the Moto Droid. It is not an Android specific app... most mobile browsers should be able to access it. Works very well.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timewaster* /forum/post/19170676
> 
> 
> yes. they have it, but it is in beta.
> 
> see this link
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...23830&page=438



Thanks...looks like my account wasn't selected for the beta. Hopefully they roll it out to everyone shortly.


----------



## jcorwin

*When will ESPN3 become available?*

So the big news in the Disney/TWC deal was that we'd finally get ESPN3. The deal was announced on Sept 1, and it's now Sept. 10, there's a ton of college football on tomorrow, so WHERE IS OUR ESPN3, Time Warner???


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcorwin* /forum/post/19174396
> 
> *When will ESPN3 become available?*
> 
> So the big news in the Disney/TWC deal was that we'd finally get ESPN3. The deal was announced on Sept 1, and it's now Sept. 10, there's a ton of college football on tomorrow, so WHERE IS OUR ESPN3, Time Warner???



a question for the national thread - as nobody has it yet (although since it isn't HD related.......)


----------



## jmsnyc

Anyone know if ABC Family is broadcast in clear QAM? Silicon Dust shows it on 48-4 but that is (at least currently) ION.


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

So I was wondering...

I wanted to get an external drive.

Should I get the Acomdata or the Cavalry or the Toshiba?

Was looking to get a 2TB version.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmsnyc* /forum/post/19177282
> 
> 
> Anyone know if ABC Family is broadcast in clear QAM? Silicon Dust shows it on 48-4 but that is (at least currently) ION.



Don't trust the labels on that site. It is not available in the clear (at least it isn't in manhattan - i haven't checked the other boros)


----------



## Berk32

looks like North and South manhattan now have different setups at the moment - SDV may have already spread in the 'South' - chs 101 and 102 may be in use - looks like stuff was shifted (according to the silicon dust hd homerun page) - looks like they're getting them ready in the North


----------



## O and A




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcorwin* /forum/post/19174396
> 
> *When will ESPN3 become available?*
> 
> So the big news in the Disney/TWC deal was that we'd finally get ESPN3. The deal was announced on Sept 1, and it's now Sept. 10, there's a ton of college football on tomorrow, so WHERE IS OUR ESPN3, Time Warner???



My understanding was that ESPN3 is the name of the their online streaming service (formerly espn360).


I'm fairly certain its not going to be a channel.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *O and A* /forum/post/19179541
> 
> 
> My understanding was that ESPN3 is the name of the their online streaming service (formerly espn360).
> 
> 
> I'm fairly certain its not going to be a channel.



yes - but that doesnt change the concern.


----------



## jcorwin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *O and A* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> My understanding was that ESPN3 is the name of the their online streaming service (formerly espn360).
> 
> 
> I'm fairly certain its not going to be a channel.



It's the online site I'm interested in.


----------



## scott_bernstein

Looks like my 8300HD got flashed with a new release of MDN this morning at 2AM. Seems to work nicely and I've noticed a few major changes:

* New "DVR Compensation" menu in the options screen. This allows you settings like (I can't recall the exact options though), "None", "Large", "Small" which controls the "jump back/forward" time when you're FF/REW and you hit play. FINALLY I can get rid of this STUPID feature that jumps forward/back when you press the "Play" button while in FF/REW mode. Now I can set it to "None" and it will actually start playing at the point I tell it to!

* Favorites menu lets you set your favorite channels for the "Favorite" button

* Start Over is no longer an overlay menu but appears in the program info bar

* When pressing the "B" button to enter the guide, it preselects the current program you're watching instead of always starting at the 1st alphabetical program in the list.


That's all I've noticed so far....


----------



## G1Ravage

You probably got the version I got flashed with about two weeks ago. See my signature.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/19189596
> 
> 
> Looks like my 8300HD got flashed with a new release of MDN this morning at 2AM. Seems to work nicely and I've noticed a few major changes:
> 
> * New "DVR Compensation" menu in the options screen. This allows you settings like (I can't recall the exact options though), "None", "Large", "Small" which controls the "jump back/forward" time when you're FF/REW and you hit play. FINALLY I can get rid of this STUPID feature that jumps forward/back when you press the "Play" button while in FF/REW mode. Now I can set it to "None" and it will actually start playing at the point I tell it to!
> 
> * Favorites menu lets you set your favorite channels for the "Favorite" button
> 
> * Start Over is no longer an overlay menu but appears in the program info bar
> 
> * When pressing the "B" button to enter the guide, it preselects the current program you're watching instead of always starting at the 1st alphabetical program in the list.
> 
> 
> That's all I've noticed so far....





Hmm, I actually *love* the jump back feature while fast forwarding. By the time I react and hit play, it's past the point (end of commercials) and the jump back feature is a bonus for me.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/19192818
> 
> 
> Hmm, I actually *love* the jump back feature while fast forwarding. By the time I react and hit play, it's past the point (end of commercials) and the jump back feature is a bonus for me.



Well if you like it, you now have *3* different settings that you can choose from (in addition to turning it off)! I hate that feature!!! I guess years of playing videogames as a kid (OK, it was 20 years ago...) have left me with quick reflexes.


----------



## KrazyRogue

Don't know if this is old news but does anyone else have Remote DVR working on their boxes in NYC?


Just for fun I logged on to the mobile DVR website and I was able to see what my box was scheduled to record. So I went ahead and tried to schedule a recording and it worked. I also went to my account through the regular TWC website and the Remote dvr feature is not listed anywhere, seems strange.


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KrazyRogue* /forum/post/19193336
> 
> 
> Don't know if this is old news but does anyone else have Remote DVR working on their boxes in NYC?
> 
> 
> Just for fun I logged on to the mobile DVR website and I was able to see what my box was scheduled to record. So I went ahead and tried to schedule a recording and it worked. I also went to my account through the regular TWC website and the Remote dvr feature is not listed anywhere, seems strange.



What's the link?


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC* /forum/post/19193580
> 
> 
> What's the link?



It's dvr.timewarnercable.com , or mdvr.timewarnercable.com for the mobile browser version.


Use the same username and password as your My Services account... if you don't have one, you'll have to set one up.


We've had it here for several months... works great. It might not be set up yet for NYC, but we also have access to it on the My Services site... in fact it lists the next five recordings scheduled on your DVR when you log into My Services:


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/19193765
> 
> 
> It's dvr.timewarnercable.com , or mdvr.timewarnercable.com for the mobile browser version.
> 
> 
> Use the same username and password as your My Services account... if you don't have one, you'll have to set one up.
> 
> 
> We've had it here for several months... works great. It might not be set up yet for NYC, but we also have access to it on the My Services site... in fact it lists the next five recordings scheduled on your DVR when you log into My Services:



It Works!


No link from My services, but going directly to the site and logging in works perfectly.


EDIT: o wait - now its there on my services. Maybe because I went to the dvr site directly first? or maybe they just activated it for nyc today by coincidence.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/19193765
> 
> 
> It's dvr.timewarnercable.com , or mdvr.timewarnercable.com for the mobile browser version.
> 
> 
> Use the same username and password as your My Services account... if you don't have one, you'll have to set one up.
> 
> 
> We've had it here for several months... works great. It might not be set up yet for NYC, but we also have access to it on the My Services site... in fact it lists the next five recordings scheduled on your DVR when you log into My Services:




Thanks for that! Had to sign up for My Services (different from bill pay site!) but it worked after that.


----------



## KrazyRogue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/19193850
> 
> 
> It Works!
> 
> 
> No link from My services, but going directly to the site and logging in works perfectly.
> 
> 
> EDIT: o wait - now its there on my services. Maybe because I went to the dvr site directly first? or maybe they just activated it for nyc today by coincidence.



Yeah last night when I tried the mobile site it worked, then I went to My Services on my account and there was no trace of Remote DVR. Today I just logged in and it was there, granted I went to dvr.timewarnercable.com first and then linked to My Services from there.


----------



## KrazyRogue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/19193765
> 
> 
> It's dvr.timewarnercable.com , or mdvr.timewarnercable.com for the mobile browser version.
> 
> 
> Use the same username and password as your My Services account... if you don't have one, you'll have to set one up.
> 
> 
> We've had it here for several months... works great. It might not be set up yet for NYC, but we also have access to it on the My Services site... in fact it lists the next five recordings scheduled on your DVR when you log into My Services:



Several months wow, Charlotte NC gets some of the good stuff first. If we're (NYC) getting Remote DVR now or soon and Multi-room DVR, what do you guys have out there right now?


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KrazyRogue* /forum/post/19194950
> 
> 
> Several months wow, Charlotte NC gets some of the good stuff first. If we're (NYC) getting Remote DVR now or soon and Multi-room DVR, what do you guys have out there right now?



Remote DVR has been in beta testing here since approximately the beginning of the year.


We've had whole-house DVR officially offered here (not a beta test) for about two months now. It's offered ONLY as part of the "Signature Home" package which includes two 500GB 8642 MoCA DVRs, 50x5 DOCSIS3 Roadrunner, and Digital Phone - monthly price is $179 for the package. BTW... the service requires ODN 4.0, so you will need to see that update before whole house is rolled out. Reviews have been mixed... like the 8640, the 8642 MoCA boxes seem to run excrutiatingly slow here, especially for those of us who've had Samsung 3090s.


Beyond that, there's nothing new and exciting here that I am aware of.


I think the main reasons that Charlotte tends to see software, hardware and service updates sooner than later is that TWC engineering is headquartered here, and we're also in the process of becoming the HQ for the entire "East Division", which emcompasses all TWC systems east of the Mississippi. The system itself is also big enough and diverse enough to stress test new offerings in urban, suburban and rural areas.


On the other hand, we have much more limited bandwidth than NYC and have not had any significant HD additions in over a year (by "real" count - not counting VOD channels - we have about 85 HDs right now), and that's with all but a very small handful of channels already on SDV. Also, even though we seem to be on the forefront of services running on ODN boxes, we are behind on MDN updates... AFAIK we still haven't seen MDN 2.5 here, which is in the rollout process in NYC right now.


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/19193850
> 
> 
> It Works!
> 
> 
> No link from My services, but going directly to the site and logging in works perfectly.
> 
> 
> EDIT: o wait - now its there on my services. Maybe because I went to the dvr site directly first? or maybe they just activated it for nyc today by coincidence.




Works for me also!


Took a little while to get signed in for first time but I'm actually setting up recordings now. Hope this things works - because if it doesn't they'll just tell me it was beta and I shouldn't have been on there in the first place!!


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/19195602
> 
> 
> Works for me also!
> 
> 
> Took a little while to get signed in for first time but I'm actually setting up recordings now. Hope this things works - because if it doesn't they'll just tell me it was beta and I shouldn't have been on there in the first place!!



It's never been officially announced here, either, but it has been working reliably for some time. The best part is that it has significantly improved Search capabilities relative to the Navigator guide.


One other caveat... AFAIK it requires that your box be at least on ODN 3.2 or MDN 2.5. I think you are all on ODN 3.2 now, but if you have an 8300HD you will need to get the MDN 2.5 update which seems to be rolling out currently in NYC.


----------



## margoba

OT I think?


I have my 8300HD set up so I can record DVDs occasionally. The setup that has worked for me for quite some time is coax out from the 8300HD to the GoVideo DVD recorder and coax out from the DVD recorder to the TV.


Yesterday, I tried to record a DVD. The picture was working fine, but the audio was VERY low (at max volume, I could barely hear the show), and it was somewhat distorted and had a clicking sound.


I played a DVD on the unit, and it played fine, including sound. I tried replacing both coax connections with composite connections -- same result.


Does this ring a bell for anybody? Has my DVD recorder just finally died? Did I get an 8300HD upgrade that changed the audio. I'm just hoping somebody has a thought before I buy a new DVD recorder this weekend.


Thanks in advance,

-barry


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

Question: I just went into diagnostics and realized i have a 150gb hard drive in my DVR.


I'd like to go to Time Warner and get a larger one. How can I be sure I get a 320gb one? Is there a way to tell on the outside? Anything I should look for?


----------



## hansangb

How timely! I was stuck in traffic coming back from Manhattan. Luckily, I added the mobile DVR link to my Droid before I left.... as a result...didn't miss a minute of the Yankee's game! Love it!


----------



## Berk32

Whatever Vutopia On Demeand HD was supposed to be is now on the guide as TWC Movie Pass HD On Demand = ch 291.


Bunch of other random lineup changes in the 200s and 300s


----------



## Berk32

Interesting.... they now split up the 3 SD indemand ppv channels.


for example - when indemand1 has adult content - its only listed in ch 345 - when it has events - its on 352/492 - took them long enough - they must have been getting lots of complaints from parents since indemand was cut back.


Seems the 'adult' version of indemand3 (and I think the adult version of HDPPV1 - if there was anything adult on it during late night) didn't survive the split


----------



## Berk32

SDV bandwidth has definitely been expanded another 2 channels (101 and 102) - 6 total now (up to 18 HD or 66 (I think) SD channels - or some combo of both)


----------



## Berk32

Right now there are 30 SD channels and 36 HD channels available via SDV (at least for northern manhattan)


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

When are we going to get more HD On-Demand channels?!? Really REALLY annoying.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC* /forum/post/19198571
> 
> 
> When are we going to get more HD On-Demand channels?!? Really REALLY annoying.



we dont need mroe individual channels - they can just put all the content on a few.


What are we missing? The Premium movie channels hd ondemand?


Ch 699 has a lot - and is getting more soon with all the abc/disney content coming.


I'd like to know what ch 291 has....


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/19193765
> 
> 
> It's dvr.timewarnercable.com , or mdvr.timewarnercable.com for the mobile browser version.
> 
> 
> Use the same username and password as your My Services account... if you don't have one, you'll have to set one up.
> 
> 
> We've had it here for several months... works great. It might not be set up yet for NYC, but we also have access to it on the My Services site... in fact it lists the next five recordings scheduled on your DVR when you log into My Services:



I've been experimenting with this for the past couple of days and can tell you that it isn't even close to being ready for prime time in NYC.


* The Web site hangs indefinitely when trying to schedule a recording. This happens approximately 50% of the time I click 'Record'.


* Even when you get a successful result, it doesn't necessarily program your DVR. Only about half the shows I programed actually got recorded.


I'm sure it'll be a great service once they get the bugs out.


A_C


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/19198721
> 
> 
> I've been experimenting with this for the past couple of days and can tell you that it isn't even close to being ready for prime time in NYC.
> 
> 
> * The Web site hangs indefinitely when trying to schedule a recording. This happens approximately 50% of the time I click 'Record'.
> 
> 
> * Even when you get a successful result, it doesn't necessarily program your DVR. Only about half the shows I programed actually got recorded.
> 
> 
> I'm sure it'll be a great service once they get the bugs out.
> 
> 
> A_C



worked perfectly yesterday.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/19198721
> 
> 
> I've been experimenting with this for the past couple of days and can tell you that it isn't even close to being ready for prime time in NYC.
> 
> 
> * The Web site hangs indefinitely when trying to schedule a recording. This happens approximately 50% of the time I click 'Record'.
> 
> 
> * Even when you get a successful result, it doesn't necessarily program your DVR. Only about half the shows I programed actually got recorded.
> 
> 
> I'm sure it'll be a great service once they get the bugs out.
> 
> 
> A_C



Just remember that it's not an official service yet, so you use it at your own risk. That said... it's never been officially promoted here, either (I suspect because we still haven't updated MDN boxes to 2.5 yet), but it has consistently worked well for me.


Yesterday I searched out the listings for the The Event and Chase (starting on NBC next week) and added them to the Series Manager. It worked perfectly through all phases.


One major function I have found missing, however, is that you cannot set series priorities via the web interface. This seems like a pretty big oversight to me.


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/19198099
> 
> 
> Right now there are 30 SD channels and 36 HD channels available via SDV (at least for northern manhattan)



Thanks. Haven't opened your spreadsheet channel summary in a while. How to you determine which channels are SDV? -- John


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/19198766
> 
> 
> worked perfectly yesterday.



Based on what? One recording? Two recordings? A series with options?


How thorough was your test?


A_C


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/19199475
> 
> 
> Based on what? One recording? Two recordings? A series with options?
> 
> 
> How thorough was your test?
> 
> 
> A_C



spent about 20 minutes going thru the guide - setting a few recordings and canceling. Lagged a bit at times (especially the web based one - the mobile one goes much faster as its clearly designed that way) - but never froze up or messed up.


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/19198701
> 
> 
> we dont need mroe individual channels - they can just put all the content on a few.
> 
> 
> What are we missing? The Premium movie channels hd ondemand?
> 
> 
> Ch 699 has a lot - and is getting more soon with all the abc/disney content coming.
> 
> 
> I'd like to know what ch 291 has....



My parents have Comcast in CT and have a TON of HD content on demand: network channels plus a lot of others (including the premiums).


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/19199589
> 
> 
> spent about 20 minutes going thru the guide - setting a few recordings and canceling. Lagged a bit at times (especially the web based one - the mobile one goes much faster as its clearly designed that way) - but never froze up or messed up.




The mobile site is much quicker than the full-web version. I def concur with this poster. In fact I use the mobile site all the time now even on my desktop.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC* /forum/post/19200035
> 
> 
> My parents have Comcast in CT and have a TON of HD content on demand: network channels plus a lot of others (including the premiums).



i'm sure we'll see more once the start moving stuff to sdv.


(just be happy we dont have cablevision)


----------



## lmz00




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/19197854
> 
> 
> Interesting.... they now split up the 3 SD indemand ppv channels.
> 
> 
> for example - when indemand1 has adult content - its only listed in ch 345 - when it has events - its on 352/492 - took them long enough - they must have been getting lots of complaints from parents since indemand was cut back.
> 
> 
> Seems the 'adult' version of indemand3 (and I think the adult version of HDPPV1 - if there was anything adult on it during late night) didn't survive the split



Please correct me if I'm wrong:

345, 352 & 492 are the same (IN1)

346, 353 & 493 are the same (IN2)

303, 354 & 494 are the same (IN3)

355 & 495 are the same (HDPPV)

356 & 496 are the same (HDPPV2)


I don't like duplicates showing up on my list of channels, so I removed all of them except for 352-356. I don't get why they would need so many variations of the same channels, but that's just me.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lmz00* /forum/post/19201818
> 
> 
> Please correct me if I'm wrong:
> 
> 345, 352 & 492 are the same (IN1)
> 
> 346, 353 & 493 are the same (IN2)
> 
> 303, 354 & 494 are the same (IN3)
> 
> 355 & 495 are the same (HDPPV)
> 
> 356 & 496 are the same (HDPPV2)
> 
> 
> I don't like duplicates showing up on my list of channels, so I removed all of them except for 352-356. I don't get why they would need so many variations of the same channels, but that's just me.



I explained it last night.


The 300s is the PPV area - but now almost all PPV is adult content - so they probably got complaints and had to split them up. (and simulcasting the 350s and 490 was done since the 400s are the sports area...)


(303 is gone - should be 347 - but obviously someone didn't do things 100% correctly...)


----------



## JSY

Has anyone with the Tuning Adapter has this happen? A few days ago, the green light started blinking on my STA1520 (connected to my TiVo HD) but unlike the previous times when the green light blinked, the SDV channels are still coming through fine. I've unplugged the TA and plugged it back in and it comes back to the blinking green light. Everything else seems okay and TiVo reports that the TA is fine. But that light keeps blinking... Hmmm...


----------



## Tresjolie9

Was watching the news, at 10:58 PM, and the cable just went snap. Any idea what is going on?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tresjolie9* /forum/post/19202976
> 
> 
> Was watching the news, at 10:58 PM, and the cable just went snap. Any idea what is going on?



With the weather we just had - I'm sure there are some outages - and there will be later ones as the have to make physicals repairs....


----------



## Tresjolie9

The internet is still working, yet the cable is out. I would take it that it is some type of a local outage, and I shouldn't fool around right now...


I'm just getting worried because the hard drive on my box has been making funny noises, and I have some things on the box's hard drive that I don't want to lose. I'm worried that if I reboot it it won't come back to life.


----------



## G1Ravage

I lost The Weather Channel. Most everything is still working.


----------



## DNINE

How long has Payboy OD and Playboy been in the middle of Starz and Encore 246 & 248?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/19203968
> 
> 
> How long has Payboy OD and Playboy been in the middle of Starz and Encore 246 & 248?



2 days


----------



## DNINE

Was this planned?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/19204014
> 
> 
> Was this planned?



unclear - they previously had a whole list of seemingly random changes to the adult channels in the 300s - some happened, some didnt, so who knows....


----------



## king of k1ngs




> Quote:
> Manhattan, Brooklyn/Queens and Mount Vernon
> 
> 
> September 17, 2010
> 
> 
> Time Warner Cable's agreements with programmers and broadcasters to carry their services and stations routinely expire from time to time. We are usually able to obtain renewals or extensions of such agreements, but in order to comply with applicable regulations, we must inform you when an agreement is about to expire. The following agreements are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services/stations in the near future:
> 
> 
> AAJ, American Life, BBC America, BBC America HD, CCTV-9, Chinese Channel, Chinese Cinema, E!, E! HD, Encore, Encore HD, Encore Action, Encore Drama, Encore Love, Encore Mystery, Encore WAM!, Encore Westerns, Erotic Networks/Pleasure, LATV, Lifetime, NHL Center on Ice, NHL Network, NHL Network HD, Polski Radio, RTVi, STARZ!, STARZ! HD, Starz Cinema, Starz Comedy, Starz Comedy HD, Starz Edge, Starz Edge HD, Starz in Black, Starz Kids and Family, Starz Kids and Family HD, Style, Style HD, Supercanal, The Arabic Channel, The Korean Channel, TruTV, TV Japan, TV Polonia, Weather Channel, Weather Channel HD, WPIX, WPIX HD and Zee TV.
> 
> 
> In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned:
> 
> 
> On September 4, 2010 we launched ESPN Goal Line on ch. 477. This service cannot be accessed on CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Products purchased at retail without additional two-way capable equipment.
> 
> 
> On September 15, 2010 we launched the following new channels: Penthouse on Demand on ch. 313, Penthouse on ch. 314, Ten on Demand on ch. 315, Ten on ch. 316, REAL on Demand on ch. 317, REAL on ch. 318, Penthouse PPV on ch. 331 and Manhandle on Demand on ch. 323. On that date, we also made the following changes: Playboy on Demand moved from ch. 335 to chs. 335 and 248 and Playboy moved from ch. 336 to chs. 336 and 249.
> 
> 
> The previously announced launch of Sundance Channel HD will be postponed.
> 
> 
> The following previously announced changes will now occur on October 20, 2010: InDemand 1 PPV (Adult Content) will move from ch. 345 to ch. 326, InDemand 2 PPV (Adult Content) from 346 to 327, Too Much For TV on Demand from 327 to 330, Outrageous on Demand from 328 to 331 and Howard Stern TV on Demand from 329 to 332.
> 
> 
> On or about October 20, 2010, we will launch the following new channels: GSN HD on ch. 693, Africa Channel HD on ch. 787, Wedding Central on ch. 94 and Wedding Central HD on ch. 794. Ovations HD will launch on 783 instead of ch. 683 as previously announced.
> 
> 
> Also on that date, Playboy and Playboy en Español will no longer be provided as PPV services, instead these services will require a monthly subscription. We will also move ESPN News HD from ch. 792 to ch. 478, ESPN U HD from 793 to 479, Smithsonian on Demand HD from 794 to 648, Smithsonian HD from 795 to 649, MAV TV HD from 787 to 647, NBA TV HD from 461 to 488, MLB HD from 783 to 489, Encore HD from 682 and 275 to 275 only, Team HD from 411 to 412, MGM HD from 796 to 650, Reelz HD from 650 and 283 to 683 and 283, Adult on Demand from 330 to 300, Adult HD on Demand from 340 to 301, Juicy on Demand from 332 to 302, Spice on Demand from 338 to 303, Playboy on Demand from 248 and 335 to 248 and 310, Playboy from 249 and 336 to 249 and 311, Playboy en Español from 337 to 312, Spice XCESS from 339 to 320, Club Jenna from 341 to 322, Penthouse PPV from 331 to 323, Ten PPV from 334 to 324, REAL PPV from 333 to 325, Here! on Demand from 325 to 335, Here! TV from 326 to 336, Manhandle on Demand from 323 to 337 and Gay on Demand from 324 to 338.



I'd really like to know when we are gonna get ABC content on demand and ESPN3


----------



## Berk32

So there's the details on the adult channels becoming its own section in the 300s (as all other indemand content has moved out from there)


the 400s exapnds with almost all the sports channels (with only YES, SNY, the 2 ESPNs and 2 MSGs left in the main 700s)


HDXtra moves to 647-650 (a more appropriate spot), opening up room in the upper 700s to match up HD channels with the SD 1-99



I'm confused why Encore HD is moving out of the 600s - is it become only part of that Movie Pass package or something?


----------



## pgershon

Does anybody know if TWC manhattan publishes their rates on line anywhere. I have 3 Moxis and 2 Moxi Mates and tried to return my one TWC STB. I was told that if they take it off my account, my monthly bill would go up by approximately $25 dollars. Rep was unable to explain why, except that I had a "package" and I cannot figure out how these things are calculated.


I pay for one DTV package with premium channels, plus HD Xtra (not sure what that gets me), plus 3 cable cards.


Essentially, they are forcing you to use their STB by making it more expensive to use a cable card, not with the a la carte prices but because of the "package" pricing.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pgershon* /forum/post/19206069
> 
> 
> Does anybody know if TWC manhattan publishes their rates on line anywhere. I have 3 Moxis and 2 Moxi Mates and tried to return my one TWC STB. I was told that if they take it off my account, my monthly bill would go up by approximately $25 dollars. Rep was unable to explain why, except that I had a "package" and I cannot figure out how these things are calculated.
> 
> 
> I pay for one DTV package with premium channels, plus HD Xtra (not sure what that gets me), plus 3 cable cards.
> 
> 
> Essentially, they are forcing you to use their STB by making it more expensive to use a cable card, not with the a la carte prices but because of the "package" pricing.


 http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...es/retail.html


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

Well, I'm completely fed up. I just shot off an email to Time Warner about my service. I tried to watch Craig Ferguson last night and there were glitches approximately every minute. ATROCIOUS. And CBS is still having glitches this morning.


What is the problem!?!? Will this EVER get any better?!?


----------



## Rafael Taveras

DigitalfreakNYC


I've been having the same problem with CBS. When I watch Letterman the picture freezes up, pixilates or goes out for a couple of seconds. It's not as bad as what's happening to you. But it does happens several times during the show .This started about two or three weeks ago.


For the past couple of months I have lost MSG HD & DTheater HD. The channels just don't come in at all. Just these two channels.


I have a Pioneer Voyager cable box. I think this is a old HD cable box. I don’t want to deal with the hassle of exchanging if it's not going to cure the problem. ( taking it out of the component rack would be a hassle)


Can you check if your getting these two channels? By the way I’m in Manhattan, Harlem on the west side.


Rafael


----------



## ANGEL 35

I


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rafael Taveras* /forum/post/19210087
> 
> 
> DigitalfreakNYC
> 
> 
> I've been having the same problem with CBS. When I watch Letterman the picture freezes up, pixilates or goes out for a couple of seconds. It's not as bad as what's happening to you. But it does happens several times during the show .This started about two or three weeks ago.
> 
> 
> For the past couple of months I have lost MSG HD & DTheater HD. The channels just don't come in at all. Just these two channels.
> 
> 
> I have a Pioneer Voyager cable box. I think this is a old HD cable box. I don’t want to deal with the hassle of exchanging if it's not going to cure the problem. ( taking it out of the component rack would be a hassle)
> 
> 
> Can you check if your getting these two channels? By the way I’m in Manhattan, Harlem on the west side.
> 
> 
> Rafael



Im also on the west side. MSG HD & DTheater working.














You should try a new cable box I have the Cisco 8640 Cable box it works great.


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

Yeah they work for me as well. Sometimes I have channels that won't work...like A&E HD. I typically use the same channels, mostly. At this point, I could drop all of the non-HD channels and be ok.


I'm having the drop-outs on Cinemax as well. Im trying to capture movies with my Hauppauge and it's just a huge pain in the a$$ with TWC. For how much we pay, this is ridiculous.


----------



## Rafael Taveras

Angel & DigitalfreakNYC thank you for your response. I will exchange my box sometime this week


Rafael


----------



## ANGEL 35

Any one having problems with RR on the UWS.


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

I'm having someone come out to check out my line on weds. I don't think they're going to find anything wrong. TWC just freakin' sucks. I can't stand all the problems I'm having.


----------



## Rafael Taveras

Today I changed the cable splitter I’ve been using for the past 6 years with a new one. Guess what ? I was able to get back MSG HD & DTheater back.


This was the one obvious thing I had not checked in the past couple of months. I thought let me just make sure that everything was tight before I exchange my cable box . When I was doing this I decided not to split the line and just run it strait to my cable box. The channels reappeared. So today I went to Home Depot and purchased a new splitter. With everything reconnected the channels reappeared That solved my problem. I have never heard of a splitter going bad.


Just on option for you to check if TW tech can’t figure out what’s wrong with your setup.


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

I actually AM using a splitter but it's because the cable line only runs into my living room and then I have to get a splitter/extender to run into my bedroom. That's where my cable box is.


What the hell...I'll try it. I just can't imagine all of my cut-outs are due to a bad splitter. I just think TWC needs to deal with this. CBS was unwatchable last night.


----------



## zetachi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/19198721
> 
> 
> I've been experimenting with this for the past couple of days and can tell you that it isn't even close to being ready for prime time in NYC.
> 
> 
> * The Web site hangs indefinitely when trying to schedule a recording. This happens approximately 50% of the time I click 'Record'.
> 
> 
> * Even when you get a successful result, it doesn't necessarily program your DVR. Only about half the shows I programed actually got recorded.
> 
> 
> I'm sure it'll be a great service once they get the bugs out.
> 
> 
> A_C



Been working with it. as poster said it times out or crashes often. Canceling a series does not always work. It would also be nice if it gave you a list of what actually is on the DVR, as in what is recorded. Maybe let you delete recordings also.


----------



## jmsnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rafael Taveras* /forum/post/19220475
> 
> 
> Today I changed the cable splitter I've been using for the past 6 years with a new one. Guess what ? I was able to get back MSG HD & DTheater back.
> 
> 
> This was the one obvious thing I had not checked in the past couple of months. I thought let me just make sure that everything was tight before I exchange my cable box . When I was doing this I decided not to split the line and just run it strait to my cable box. The channels reappeared. So today I went to Home Depot and purchased a new splitter. With everything reconnected the channels reappeared That solved my problem. I have never heard of a splitter going bad.
> 
> 
> Just on option for you to check if TW tech can't figure out what's wrong with your setup.



Do you know the mhz rating of the old splitter? I am wondering if that is important in determining whether or not the splitter can handle dtv.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmsnyc* /forum/post/19222908
> 
> 
> Do you know the mhz rating of the old splitter? I am wondering if that is important in determining whether or not the splitter can handle dtv.



Absolutely, yes. Should be rated 5-1000 MHz (1 GHz). Splitters, cabling and number/arrangement of splits inside the home - which TWC has little or no control of - can greatly effect the ability to receive channels.


----------



## jmsnyc

What about specs for the coaxial cable itself? What should be the minimum rating?


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmsnyc* /forum/post/19223818
> 
> 
> What about specs for the coaxial cable itself? What should be the minimum rating?



Same thing... it should be sweep-tested/rated to 1GHz. Even quality coax that is >15 years old or so may be rated for lower frequencies. It's not necessarily a quality issue, its just that the manufacturing processes have been refined to provide smoother loss curves at the upper frequencies. Some older cables might have very good response out to 1GHz, but have a dip down at 700MHz (for example), and the channel you want to watch just might happen to fall in that dip.


For runs more than a few feet, cable should be at least RG-6. Just as important, the connectors should be the correct type for the cable being used, and the proper cable preparation and crimp or compression tool MUST be used. Creating an irregular crimp with a par of pliers is a sure fired way of messing with higher frequencies. The cable should be stripped such that there is just enough braid to fold back so that it doesnt get jammed down into the cable jacket, but not enough to have whiskers hanging out the back of the connector. The dielectric (white foam) should be flush with the bottom of the connector, and the center conductor should be trimmed so that it only VERY slightly extends beyond the connector.


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

I'm having my tech come out tomorrow about my signal issues. Would it be worth it to ask him about a signal booster? Is that something I'd have to buy on my own or will TWC install it themselves?

Anything specific I should mention, assuming he's not a complete idiot?


----------



## mljohn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacAlert* /forum/post/19109674
> 
> 
> I think I might have asked this before. Anyone having a problem with the new HD channels added, specifically DIY HD? The audio & video keep freezing for 1-2 minutes and slowly resumes.



This has been happening to me for the last few weeks. I can't watch this channel for more than 5 min at a time before it freezes up. If I change channels and change back all I get is a black screen. It's quite annoying. Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC* /forum/post/19224732
> 
> 
> I'm having my tech come out tomorrow about my signal issues. Would it be worth it to ask him about a signal booster? Is that something I'd have to buy on my own or will TWC install it themselves?
> 
> Anything specific I should mention, assuming he's not a complete idiot?



They can test your signal strength and it will be very clear to them whether you need a signal boost or not. If you need it they will provide it for free.


----------



## bhanna261

My DVR froze up on Monday afternoon so I ran up to 23rd street and exchanged it. As of this afternoon, I'm still not getting some channels, mainly HD, like 701, 705, 709, 711, etc. All-in-all, probably about 35 or 40 channels that I should be getting give me the "Not authorized" screen. On the good side, it seems ALL the premium movie channels are unblocked, none of which I subscribe to. I called customer service and they said it could take as much as 48 hours for the box to "synch up". Really?????


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bhanna261* /forum/post/19229874
> 
> 
> My DVR froze up on Monday afternoon so I ran up to 23rd street and exchanged it. As of this afternoon, I'm still not getting some channels, mainly HD, like 701, 705, 709, 711, etc. All-in-all, probably about 35 or 40 channels that I should be getting give me the "Not authorized" screen. On the good side, it seems ALL the premium movie channels are unblocked, none of which I subscribe to. I called customer service and they said it could take as much as 48 hours for the box to "synch up". Really?????



Yup. That's always what happens to me when I get a new box.


----------



## Berk32

 http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...ming/channels/ 


They're finally going to be keeping track of all the channel changes!


and its now one site for all of us.


(in other news - ESPN Classic moved to the sports tier)


----------



## DNINE

My SA DVR I can FF 4x now instead of just 3x what other changes happen that I have know idea about? Another issue on random CH's I get a Ch not available at this time hit the letter A on your remote whats that all about


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/19231634
> 
> 
> My SA DVR I can FF 4x now instead of just 3x what other changes happen that I have know idea about?



This came with the new MDN release that was pushed to our boxes on 9/14, but for some reason I just noticed it yesterday (or maybe it was just enabled yesterday?)....


The other change I described a few posts back has to do with the amount of "jump forward/jump back" when exiting FF/REW mode. You can now control how much it jumps when you press play. It's under "DVR Compensation" in the configs menu.


Also when you press "B" to enter the guide, it now automatically jumps to the current program you're watching in the alphabetical program listings. And the "Start Over" functionality notification has moved from a popup window to a note in the program info bar at the bottom of the screen.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bhanna261* /forum/post/19229874
> 
> 
> My DVR froze up on Monday afternoon so I ran up to 23rd street and exchanged it. As of this afternoon, I'm still not getting some channels, mainly HD, like 701, 705, 709, 711, etc. All-in-all, probably about 35 or 40 channels that I should be getting give me the "Not authorized" screen. On the good side, it seems ALL the premium movie channels are unblocked, none of which I subscribe to. I called customer service and they said it could take as much as 48 hours for the box to "synch up". Really?????



You can call them and tell them to "send a signal" to your box and it will fix itself in short order.


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

Had the tech come out to me today. He told me my signal strength was fine but he changed my DVR and put a new connector on my cable.

Still having problems but not as bad.

Now it's possibly every 3-4 minutes instead of every minute.


I purchased a Motorola signal booster and I'm waiting for it to come from Amazon. Gonna try that and see what happens. I guess it can't hurt, right?










This absolutely sucks.


He did go into a diagnostics screen that I had never seen before. I usually push the select button and then "down" to get into diagnostics but he did something else. Anyone know what it is?


----------



## John Mason

^^^Tuning channel 996 gives you 6 diagnostic pages instead of 28 with the Select/Down technique. 996 can be easier to read since background video is not visible. Vintage 8300HD/Navigator here.


Get brief random dropouts/freezes in midtown Manhattan but it's bearable--and not constant. Cold reboots helps sometimes.


Still haven't read how anyone recognizes SDV channels from diagnostic readouts. Searches for TWC/Navigator/SDV turn up similar queries...but no answers. -- John


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Had the tech come out to me today. He told me my signal strength was fine but he changed my DVR and put a new connector on my cable.
> 
> Still having problems but not as bad.
> 
> Now it's possibly every 3-4 minutes instead of every minute.
> 
> 
> I purchased a Motorola signal booster and I'm waiting for it to come from Amazon. Gonna try that and see what happens. I guess it can't hurt, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This absolutely sucks.
> 
> 
> He did go into a diagnostics screen that I had never seen before. I usually push the select button and then "down" to get into diagnostics but he did something else. Anyone know what it is?



the amp will not solve ur problems. if u live in a 5 story walkup, there is

likely theft and vandalism that causes lots of ingress that techs are lazy to track down.


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/19252564
> 
> 
> the amp will not solve ur problems. if u live in a 5 story walkup, there is
> 
> likely theft and vandalism that causes lots of ingress that techs are lazy to track down.



I live in a 6 story elevator building.


I hooked up the amp and it seems slightly better. CBS 2 still is bad.


I'm on the phone with them AGAIN now.







I don't know what else to do.


Any suggestions?

May I please ask what you mean by "theft and vandalism?"


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC* /forum/post/19253034
> 
> 
> I live in a 6 story elevator building.
> 
> 
> I hooked up the amp and it seems slightly better. CBS 2 still is bad.
> 
> 
> I'm on the phone with them AGAIN now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what else to do.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> May I please ask what you mean by "theft and vandalism?"



theft and vandalism is common in many walk up buildings with easy access to rooftops where cable equipment is located. many people hook up their own wires to steal basic cable.also people tend to party or hangout on these rooftops and in the process damage cables and sends noise back into the system. even if your building is an elevator building, adjacent buildings are likely similar height and may be walkup. all these may be fed off a common node.


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/19253275
> 
> 
> theft and vandalism is common in many walk up buildings with easy access to rooftops where cable equipment is located. many people hook up their own wires to steal basic cable.also people tend to party or hangout on these rooftops and in the process damage cables and sends noise back into the system. even if your building is an elevator building, adjacent buildings are likely similar height and may be walkup. all these may be fed off a common node.



So...basically I'm screwed? There's NOTHING to be done?


----------



## Douglasy

I have a 3090. Since the upgrade, the box has been having lots of trouble. When recording, the shows won't appear until after reboot, and if both tuners are working, it will give you a black screen for any channel you wish.


Anyone seeing anything similar?


----------



## bhanna261




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/19232980
> 
> 
> You can call them and tell them to "send a signal" to your box and it will fix itself in short order.



I did that...and they did, but it didn't fix it. It was then that the rep told me it could take up to 48 hours to synch-up. It actually ended up taking 5 days!!! But now I'm getting the channels I should and not the ones I shouldn't.


----------



## DNINE

A few years back I was having problems with my Cable, it took 5 or 6 tech's to figure out that I needed new cabling outside. You may have to be persistent with them but if you don't no one else will, they are really good at sucking.


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/19237242
> 
> 
> ^^^Tuning channel 996 gives you 6 diagnostic pages instead of 28 with the Select/Down technique. 996 can be easier to read since background video is not visible. Vintage 8300HD/Navigator here.
> 
> 
> Get brief random dropouts/freezes in midtown Manhattan but it's bearable--and not constant. Cold reboots helps sometimes.
> 
> 
> Still haven't read how anyone recognizes SDV channels from diagnostic readouts. Searches for TWC/Navigator/SDV turn up similar queries...but no answers. -- John



My FDC is -33

My RDC is 41.


If i plug in my signal booster, the FDC goes up to 11.


----------



## skanter1

Haven't been here for a while - which, if any, of the newer boxes work with an external hard drive? I'm still using an SA 8300HD w/external HD and it works fine.


Also - what's the deal with SDV? I got a tuning adaptor for my Tivo Premier in June, SDV still doesn't seem to be in effect.


Thanks...


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

Here's an example of my wonderful TWC.


It's a clip from last night's Craig Ferguson in HD.

5 1/2 minutes and 32 glitches, that I have counted.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC* /forum/post/19259270
> 
> 
> Here's an example of my wonderful TWC.
> 
> 
> It's a clip from last night's Craig Ferguson in HD.
> 
> 5 1/2 minutes and 32 glitches, that I have counted.



This is definitely a local issue for you in your apartment, building, or local hub, as I never ever get glitches on any broadcast networks. (I'm on the UWS). You have to keep calling and getting them out until you get a tech who is actually competent enough to diagnose the issue.


I was having a strange problem with channel mappings (some showing up in the wrong place, some not showing up at all) on my DVR which amazingly enough turned out to be an issue with the connection in my hallway, but it took 3 techs coming to my place before one identified it by running the cable directly from my DVR to the junction box on my floor!


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC* /forum/post/19256982
> 
> 
> My FDC is -33
> 
> My RDC is 41.
> 
> 
> If i plug in my signal booster, the FDC goes up to 11.



Ask for a visit by a higher-level tech or supervisor. They should check signal levels with a meter for several frequency bands. Once subscribed to more premium channels that wouldn't come in at all. As with Scott above, they traced the problem to a bad connector at the hallway drop point after seeing a bad signal level reading (highest frequency band). -- John


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/19262134
> 
> 
> This is definitely a local issue for you in your apartment, building, or local hub, as I never ever get glitches on any broadcast networks. (I'm on the UWS). You have to keep calling and getting them out until you get a tech who is actually competent enough to diagnose the issue.
> 
> 
> I was having a strange problem with channel mappings (some showing up in the wrong place, some not showing up at all) on my DVR which amazingly enough turned out to be an issue with the connection in my hallway, but it took 3 techs coming to my place before one identified it by running the cable directly from my DVR to the junction box on my floor!



amazing how incompetent many techs can be. many like to replace parts (boxes, connectors, splitters) rather than do real troubleshooting.


----------



## HRAMOS1965

all of these glitches are happening through out Manhattan doesn't matter what type of box you have you will still have the same problem


----------



## HRAMOS1965

i work in construction doing electrical , phone and cable and they still have the same problem after installing new cable that is better insulated


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HRAMOS1965* /forum/post/19263488
> 
> 
> all of these glitches are happening through out Manhattan doesn't matter what type of box you have you will still have the same problem



not all problems are equal.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/19262612
> 
> 
> Ask for a visit by a higher-level tech or supervisor. They should check signal levels with a meter for several frequency bands. Once subscribed to more premium channels that wouldn't come in at all. As with Scott above, they traced the problem to a bad connector at the hallway drop point after seeing a bad signal level reading (highest frequency band). -- John



Yep, the 1st 2 techs noted nothing out of the ordinary at all with my signal, saying there was something wrong with my box and wanted me to replace it, but I held onto it and eventually called again, speaking to supervisors, etc., and all they could do is tell me to get a new box.



So eventually I started having trouble with my Roadrunner cable connection and got a 3rd guy out. While he was diagnosing my Roadrunner problems, he had the idea to run a line right from my apartment to the junction box to test it (bypassing hallway cabling and connections) and immediately when replaced the connector in the hallway and the cable leading from my apartment to the junction box, my cable box properly communicated with the server, refreshed its channel listings, and all was good! The crazy thing is that my problem was not manifesting itself in any picture or sound dropouts or any other issues with the DVR, and my FDC and RDC were a-ok....but t took over 3 months to get it worked out while they were solving a completely separate issue!!!


Scott


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HRAMOS1965* /forum/post/19263488
> 
> 
> all of these glitches are happening through out Manhattan doesn't matter what type of box you have you will still have the same problem



Actually that is not the case. The network broadcast HD channels (CBS, NBC, ABC, FOX, etc.) do not have glitch problems at all these days. Lots of other channels do to various degrees, but NOT the network channels.


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/19262134
> 
> 
> This is definitely a local issue for you in your apartment, building, or local hub, as I never ever get glitches on any broadcast networks. (I'm on the UWS). You have to keep calling and getting them out until you get a tech who is actually competent enough to diagnose the issue.
> 
> 
> I was having a strange problem with channel mappings (some showing up in the wrong place, some not showing up at all) on my DVR which amazingly enough turned out to be an issue with the connection in my hallway, but it took 3 techs coming to my place before one identified it by running the cable directly from my DVR to the junction box on my floor!



Well, *fingers crossed*, that might have actually been the problem.


I just had a 2nd tech come out today and, at first, he was going to replace my cable box. I said "oh no. the last guy did that. they didn't tell you?" and he sarcastically said "nope. of course not."


Then he asked me for a step-stool and went out in the hallway. He came back in and said "No one ever bothered to look out in the hallway, did they?" And I said "uhhh...nope." He then said he had to replace a bunch of connectors because they were ancient.


Thus far, I haven't seen any glitches whatsoever.

I'm hoping this nightmare is over.


----------



## uesjd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC* /forum/post/19259270
> 
> 
> Here's an example of my wonderful TWC.
> 
> 
> It's a clip from last night's Craig Ferguson in HD.
> 
> 5 1/2 minutes and 32 glitches, that I have counted.



I don't have those kinds of problems on the broadcast networks, but here's what I get on various HD cable networks:












Fortunately, it's not this bad every night. But at best, I get frequent audio dropouts (to the point that I sometimes have to turn on closed-captioning just to be able to follow what's going on) and tiling. I also get frequent picture freezing; when that happens, I have to change the channel and then change back to the one I was watching in order to get the picture to unfreeze.


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *uesjd* /forum/post/19265832
> 
> 
> I don't have those kinds of problems on the broadcast networks, but here's what I get on various HD cable networks:
> 
> 
> Fortunately, it's not this bad every night. But at best, I get frequent audio dropouts (to the point that I sometimes have to turn on closed-captioning just to be able to follow what's going on) and tiling. I also get frequent picture freezing; when that happens, I have to change the channel and then change back to the one I was watching in order to get the picture to unfreeze.



Where are you located?


So now I'm having a theory: I just hooked up a DVR expander and, if I'm remembering correctly, the problems started becoming more severe once I connected that. Could it be causing the stutters??? And, if so, why??


I just checked on Amazon and there are people who have had the exact same problems!!







Well, I don't have the box for the drive anymore so I can't return it, I don't think. Does anyone have a DVR expanding drive that has worked on their SA box?


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC* /forum/post/19266454
> 
> 
> Where are you located?
> 
> 
> So now I'm having a theory: I just hooked up a DVR expander and, if I'm remembering correctly, the problems started becoming more severe once I connected that. Could it be causing the stutters??? And, if so, why??
> 
> 
> I just checked on Amazon and there are people who have had the exact same problems!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I don't have the box for the drive anymore so I can't return it, I don't think. Does anyone have a DVR expanding drive that has worked on their SA box?



The rule of thumb is that there are certain brands of drives/enclosures that work better or worse with different DVR models/firmware (Passport Vs. Sara vs. Navigator). There is a spreadsheet that is maintained in the very 1st post of this thread about which drive/enclosure models work best when hooked up to the 8300HD (which I believe also applies to the newer models as well):
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=516559


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/19267667
> 
> 
> The rule of thumb is that there are certain brands of drives/enclosures that work better or worse with different DVR models/firmware (Passport Vs. Sara vs. Navigator). There is a spreadsheet that is maintained in the very 1st post of this thread about which drive/enclosure models work best when hooked up to the 8300HD (which I believe also applies to the newer models as well):
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=516559



Well, I'm now on my 3rd hard drive and this one doesn't seem to work either.







I got a Toshiba hard drive today from Best Buy and, although it is recognized by the SA box (it asked me to format), nothing has happened and it hasn't shown any difference in % used.


The GOOD news is that all of my glitches are complete gone.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC* /forum/post/19270731
> 
> 
> Well, I'm now on my 3rd hard drive and this one doesn't seem to work either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a Toshiba hard drive today from Best Buy and, although it is recognized by the SA box (it asked me to format), nothing has happened and it hasn't shown any difference in % used.
> 
> 
> The GOOD news is that all of my glitches are complete gone.



Well this is what works flawlessly for me:

Rosewill RX353-S enclosure/Western Digital Caviar WD3200JS 320G drive


I had a Seagate Barrcuda earlier and it was far more glitch-prone. The WD works much better for me.


As far as I can tell, really large drives are much more problematic, so watch out. But if you want to duplicate my setup, I will say you're pretty likely to have success...


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/19274789
> 
> 
> Well this is what works flawlessly for me:
> 
> Rosewill RX353-S enclosure/Western Digital Caviar WD3200JS 320G drive
> 
> 
> I had a Seagate Barrcuda earlier and it was far more glitch-prone. The WD works much better for me.
> 
> 
> As far as I can tell, really large drives are much more problematic, so watch out. But if you want to duplicate my setup, I will say you're pretty likely to have success...



Thanks, Scott.


I was looking into the 1TB version of the WD Caviar Black. Has anyone had any luck with it?


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC* /forum/post/19275198
> 
> 
> Thanks, Scott.
> 
> 
> I was looking into the 1TB version of the WD Caviar Black. Has anyone had any luck with it?



Yeah, 1TB is too large of a drive to work. I do not believe anyone has gotten drives that large to work when connected to the DVRs that we have access to, though I haven't checked in for a long while....Paging back through that thread a little should give you some idea. There is a lot more expertise on that thread if you want to post your question there.


At the time when I got set up nobody had gotten a drive larger than 320G to work (though maybe they have now?)


Scott


----------



## Meteor

I've been using WD 1TB on Vantec enclosures for years with no problems.(I just checked my old post in this forum I installed the first 1TB WD green drive 3 years ago)


I just finished copying and replacing successfully the internal hard drive on the 8300HD going from 160gb to 320gb and preserving all my old recordings. The old hard drive started to get noisier, clicking and going to sleep, I was constantly missing schedule recordings or showing 0% space, needing a reboot.

I'm doing an "stress test" right now, recording 2 HD programs while watching a pre-recorded one, so far so good. EDIT: external drive is working good too, boot up is way faster with this drive and very quiet.


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/19275251
> 
> 
> Yeah, 1TB is too large of a drive to work. I do not believe anyone has gotten drives that large to work when connected to the DVRs that we have access to, though I haven't checked in for a long while....Paging back through that thread a little should give you some idea. There is a lot more expertise on that thread if you want to post your question there.
> 
> 
> At the time when I got set up nobody had gotten a drive larger than 320G to work (though maybe they have now?)
> 
> 
> Scott



I've talked to several people. 1TB is no problem.


----------



## Berk32

Latest...


> Quote:
> October 1, 2010
> 
> 
> On September 22, 2010 ESPN Classic changed from a DTV service on ch. 171 to become a part of Time Warner Cable Sports Pass on ch. 451.
> 
> 
> On or about November 3, 2010 we will launch the following new channels: RTN+ on ch. 527, KBS World on ch. 536, GMA Pinoy on ch. 541, GMA Life on ch. 542, GMA DZBB Radio on ch. 543, GMA DWLS Radio on ch. 544, CCTV-4 on ch. 586, CTI on ch. 588, ETTV China on ch. 594, ETTV Global on ch. 595, ETTV Drama on ch. 596, ETTV Yoyo on ch. 597 and Phoenix Info News on ch. 585. Also on that date, we will move The Filipino Channel from ch. 594 to ch. 539, ETTV NY from 585 to 592, ETTV News from 587 to 593, ESPN Classic from 171 and 451 to 451 only and Disney XD and Disney XD HD will change from our Standard service offering to our DTV service offering.
> 
> 
> On that date in Manhattan, Brooklyn and Queens Food Channel and Food Channel HD will change from our Basic service offering to our Standard service offering.


----------



## TheDaveMan

Does anyone know why my 8640 HDC would suddenly stop showing my program listings grouped by favorites? It makes it a lot harder to schedule recordings to have to find them channel by channel. I still have my favorites set up, and my start-up channel, but no dice.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheDaveMan* /forum/post/19280336
> 
> 
> Does anyone know why my 8640 HDC would suddenly stop showing my program listings grouped by favorites? It makes it a lot harder to schedule recordings to have to find them channel by channel. I still have my favorites set up, and my start-up channel, but no dice.



ODN (the guide software) versions 3.2 and higher no longer have sort by favorites.


----------



## MikeNY718

I suppose these aren't as necessary anymore due to on-screen guides, but for those of us with older parents who like to have a printed channel guide on the coffee table, I have to say that the printable channel guide available on TWC's website looks like crap.


I figure that if you want something done right, you've got to do it yourself, so that's what I did. And since I went through the trouble to make my own guide, I thought I'd share it.


The only catch is that it's customized for the premiums my father subscribes to (HBO, Showtime, and HDXtra), but I hope someone here can make use of it.

 

Time Warner Cable - Woodside.pdf 108.46875k . file


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeNY718* /forum/post/19280567
> 
> 
> I suppose these aren't as necessary anymore due to on-screen guides, but for those of us with older parents who like to have a printed channel guide on the coffee table, I have to say that the printable channel guide available on TWC's website looks like crap.
> 
> 
> I figure that if you want something done right, you've got to do it yourself, so that's what I did. And since I went through the trouble to make my own guide, I thought I'd share it.
> 
> 
> The only catch is that it's customized for the premiums my father subscribes to (HBO, Showtime, and HDXtra), but I hope someone here can make use of it.



Not that there's anything wrong with it, but does your father really need to know which channel is "gay on demand"?


----------



## TheDaveMan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/19280373
> 
> 
> ODN (the guide software) versions 3.2 and higher no longer have sort by favorites.



Well that's hardly an improvement. Unfortunate and annoying.


----------



## MikeNY718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/19282736
> 
> 
> Not that there's anything wrong with it, but does your father really need to know which channel is "gay on demand"?



I'm just anal like that -- it's available so I list it. I'm sure he doesn't need to know which channel Galavision is, for that matter, but I still put it in there anyway.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheDaveMan* /forum/post/19282824
> 
> 
> Well that's hardly an improvement. Unfortunate and annoying.




I agree 100%. ODN 3.2 was rolled out here in January and I have bitching about it since. It's not back in ODN 4.0, which was pushed to our boxes about two months ago.


There are some positive changes in 3.2:
In combination with stack updates, several Samsung 3090/3270 and Cisco 8640 bugs are corrected
The background tuner now continues to buffer
Searches start at the currently watched show
An "All Showings" option is added in the guide


----------



## pdroth

The pixelation problems are back for me in full force - very noticable on CMax and Showtime and a few others, but never on the free broadcast channels. The problems were gone for a few months, or maybe I didn't notice with all my shows in hiatus.


Just wondering if it's me or something widespread again that I need to have escalated.


----------



## garyalex67




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *uesjd* /forum/post/19265832
> 
> 
> I don't have those kinds of problems on the broadcast networks, but here's what I get on various HD cable networks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fortunately, it's not this bad every night. But at best, I get frequent audio dropouts (to the point that I sometimes have to turn on closed-captioning just to be able to follow what's going on) and tiling. I also get frequent picture freezing; when that happens, I have to change the channel and then change back to the one I was watching in order to get the picture to unfreeze.



I have the same issues with freezing and audio dropouts. The frequency of the errors seems to vary from week to week, but they never go away entirely and permanently. It's been this way consistently for over a year. I've gone down the road with TWC several times to resolve these issues. They do a truck roll, tell me that the next update will fix the problems, replace boxes, etc. For the past few weeks I'm seeing a new problem. My Samsung 3090 can take up to 10 seconds to tune a channel. Again, there doesn't seem to be a resolution.


The bottom line, at least for me, is that they apparently aren't able to resolve these issues. FIOS is now available in my building. I've been a customer of TWC for many years. Perhaps I'm being optimistic that FIOS will be better, but I don't see how it can be worse, and the cost is a little less. I guess it's time to move on.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garyalex67* /forum/post/19298286
> 
> 
> The bottom line, at least for me, is that they apparently aren't able to resolve these issues. FIOS is now available in my building. I've been a customer of TWC for many years. Perhaps I'm being optimistic that FIOS will be better, but I don't see how it can be worse, and the cost is a little less. I guess it's time to move on.



FIOS flyers showed up in my building the other day so I think it's going to be officially offered to us very shortly (including a "building discount").


Even if I don't switch my cable from TWC (I've got a TON of DVR'd programs saved on external drives which I would lose, and I really watch a lot of NY1; though on the other hand I would get HDNet & HDNet Movies back) I am seriously considering the switch just for my internet and phone service. My upload speeds from Roadrunner (even with the "Turbo Boost") are pathetic.


I need to figure out what the penalty might be due to my TWC "Price Lock" guarantee that I agreed to some time ago.


Scott


----------



## garyalex67




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/19298962
> 
> 
> FIOS flyers showed up in my building the other day so I think it's going to be officially offered to us very shortly (including a "building discount").
> 
> 
> Even if I don't switch my cable from TWC (I've got a TON of DVR'd programs saved on external drives which I would lose, and I really watch a lot of NY1; though on the other hand I would get HDNet & HDNet Movies back) I am seriously considering the switch just for my internet and phone service. My upload speeds from Roadrunner (even with the "Turbo Boost") are pathetic.
> 
> 
> I need to figure out what the penalty might be due to my TWC "Price Lock" guarantee that I agreed to some time ago.
> 
> 
> Scott



Fortunately for me I never entered into an agreement with TWC for their Price Lock. I don't watch a lot of NY1. I find internet performance to be fine. I don't really do much uploading so it's less of an issue for me, but you're right, it is very slow.


Just now I was watching "The Bridge at Remagen" on MGMHD. It was ok for about 30 minutes, then there was a freeze. I switched to another channel and back and was able to continue watching. About 8 minutes later it froze again. This time switching back and forth resulted in a black screen. It was at a point in the movie where explosives were detonated on the bridge, the drama being whether the bridge was actually destroyed. Since the movie froze at exactly that point, I missed all of that.


I'm really not a chronic complainer and I'm willing to give a vendor a reasonable amount of time to fix a problem. But this has been going on for so long it seems to me that TWC is just unable to get it right.


----------



## eddieb187




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garyalex67* /forum/post/19298286
> 
> 
> I have the same issues with freezing and audio dropouts. The frequency of the errors seems to vary from week to week, but they never go away entirely and permanently. It's been this way consistently for over a year. I've gone down the road with TWC several times to resolve these issues. They do a truck roll, tell me that the next update will fix the problems, replace boxes, etc. For the past few weeks I'm seeing a new problem. My Samsung 3090 can take up to 10 seconds to tune a channel. Again, there doesn't seem to be a resolution.
> 
> 
> The bottom line, at least for me, is that they apparently aren't able to resolve these issues. FIOS is now available in my building. I've been a customer of TWC for many years. Perhaps I'm being optimistic that FIOS will be better, but I don't see how it can be worse, and the cost is a little less. I guess it's time to move on.



I think it's a widespread problem for TWC.

I'm in Upstate NY, Hudson Valley Region.

I have had the same tiling, freezing, pixelating, audio dropouts for over a year now. There was some improvement for quite a few months but in the last week full screen tiling and audio dropout have returned.

I have this issue on just about every HD premium channel. I have HBO, SHO, Cinemax, and Starz. Also with FXHD, Spike and some other 700's.

I don't see this problem much with the HD Networks (ABC, CBS, NBC...).

I call and they have sent a tech out numerous times. I have spoken to supervisors and they all say they are aware of the problem.

Yet they don't seem to able to correct it though. I have asked and no one seems to know what is causing this.

Does anyone know what it is?


----------



## DNINE

I'm having problems with breakups. It was fine for a stretch, very random seems to happen when I really want to watch something







It was gone for a long time, wtf


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

Well, my cable box might be dead. I got home last night and it was on "record." I didn't turn it on because I had to go to sleep.

Woke up this morning and it was still on "record." I turned the TV on and the channels wouldn't change or anything. I'm praying I can (at the very least) get everything off of the hard drive before I bring it in for an exchange.


QUESTION: what's the difference between the 8300HD and the 8300HDC? I'm adding an external drive and I'm having a LOT of problems with the connection.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC* /forum/post/19300892
> 
> 
> Well, my cable box might be dead. I got home last night and it was on "record." I didn't turn it on because I had to go to sleep.
> 
> Woke up this morning and it was still on "record." I turned the TV on and the channels wouldn't change or anything. I'm praying I can (at the very least) get everything off of the hard drive before I bring it in for an exchange.
> 
> 
> QUESTION: what's the difference between the 8300HD and the 8300HDC? I'm adding an external drive and I'm having a LOT of problems with the connection.



You don't say what remedies, if any, you've tried.


Have you completely unplugged the box and restarted it?


A_C


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC* /forum/post/19300892
> 
> 
> I turned the TV on and the channels wouldn't change or anything.



That happens sometimes when the remote buttons, DVD, VCR, etc. are accidently pressed. CBL button restores normal operation. -- John


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/19302588
> 
> 
> You don't say what remedies, if any, you've tried.
> 
> 
> Have you completely unplugged the box and restarted it?
> 
> 
> A_C



Yup, I did. Everything seems to have been ok. Didn't record anything weird and nothing has been deleted.


However, like I said, I've been through 4 different external drives, none of which have worked. The HDC seems to be the common variable for anyone looking to use an external drive.


AFAIK, the 8300HD drive is my only other option, yes?


----------



## andgarden

Extreme dropout city on some channels since last night in S. Manhattan. BravoHD was unwatchable last night.


GET THIS RIGHT TWC.


----------



## BkDude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andgarden* /forum/post/19305487
> 
> 
> Extreme dropout city on some channels since last night in S. Manhattan. BravoHD was unwatchable last night.
> 
> 
> GET THIS RIGHT TWC.



Same here in downtown Brooklyn. Plus my recording of Wednesday night's Top Chef freezes after about 5 seconds and completely locks up my DVR (8300HDC.) Only unplugging the box would bring it back to life. This happened twice so I finally just deleted the program and rescheduled on the HD channel and the SD channel for safety.


----------



## Satch Man

I just think that TWC wastes so much bandwidth by having both the SD/HD versions of channels on the line up. Sometimes, I will say that I will watch the SD version of a show, if I am recording two things at once, and want to save HD space, OR if I know that the show on the HD station is not being broadcast in HD.


But if you look at Cablevision's line up here. They just give you the HD version of the channel when it is available:

http://www.optimum.com/lineup.jsp?regionId=7 


Jack


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Satch Man* /forum/post/19312725
> 
> 
> I just think that TWC wastes so much bandwidth by having both the SD/HD versions of channels on the line up. Sometimes, I will say that I will watch the SD version of a show, if I am recording two things at once, and want to save HD space, OR if I know that the show on the HD station is not being broadcast in HD.
> 
> 
> But if you look at Cablevision's line up here. They just give you the HD version of the channel when it is available:
> 
> http://www.optimum.com/lineup.jsp?regionId=7
> 
> 
> Jack



SD has to be sent out - its not like everyone has HD (and there are still many many older non-HD boxes out there that can't convert the HD channels - only this past year did they finally force people to trade in analog boxes). And with cablevision everyone is still being sent those SD channels - their HD boxes have no way of tuning into them though (which can be a major problem if the HD channel goes out for some reason and there's no SD backup to use)


Bandwidth is NOT a problem on TWC in NYC


----------



## peterlee

The problem with Bravo HD from earlier this week seems to have cleared up but all the SDV channels have been macroblocking and dropping audio since yesterday evening. Problems continues as I type. Affected channels include 485 (Fox Soccer HD), 706 (Nick HD), 719 (VH1 HD), 751 (Cooking HD) and others. I called Time Warner and it is aware of the problems but as of yet, no fix.


----------



## andgarden

Yup, 751 is a mess. I can't understand why they expect people to pay for this.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/19313029
> 
> 
> SD has to be sent out - its not like everyone has HD (and there are still many many older non-HD boxes out there that can't convert the HD channels - only this past year did they finally force people to trade in analog boxes). And with cablevision everyone is still being sent those SD channels - their HD boxes have no way of tuning into them though (which can be a major problem if the HD channel goes out for some reason and there's no SD backup to use)
> 
> 
> Bandwidth is NOT a problem on TWC in NYC



bandwidth could be a problem as for how many channels are on SDV and how many SDV QAMs they are using.


I see that NYC is only using 6 QAMs for SDV.


how many channels are SDV in NYC?


here they use 16 QAMs for SDV with 91 SDV channels 90 HD and 1 SD


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120* /forum/post/19313625
> 
> 
> bandwidth could be a problem as for how many channels are on SDV and how many SDV QAMs they are using.
> 
> 
> I see that NYC is only using 6 QAMs for SDV.
> 
> 
> how many channels are SDV in NYC?
> 
> 
> here they use 16 QAMs for SDV with 91 SDV channels 90 HD and 1 SD



so far not many (especially not heavily use channels)


Many are planned (and as they are moved, they will add more SDV QAMs as those channels are opened up)


----------



## eddieb187

Pretty bad tiling or macroblocking on all of the HD premium channels and quite a few HD channels in the 700s.

I think the affected channels are all SDV.

Seems to occur only at night. Sometime after 8PM and continue until the early morning.

Then it's gone during the day.

Been pretty bad for over a week now.

I'm in upstate NY. Is this happening in the city as well?

Someone mentioned bandwidth a few posts back.

I wonder if that's the problem?


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

There's a comparison here between TWC and the MTA...I'm just not sure what it is yet.


----------



## TW CSR

Re: Price Lock Guarantee Penalty. Call TWC: It is calculated by the number of months you have had the PLG.


(to scott b)


----------



## peterlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eddieb187* /forum/post/19313760
> 
> 
> Pretty bad tiling or macroblocking on all of the HD premium channels and quite a few HD channels in the 700s.
> 
> I think the affected channels are all SDV.
> 
> Seems to occur only at night. Sometime after 8PM and continue until the early morning.
> 
> Then it's gone during the day.
> 
> Been pretty bad for over a week now.
> 
> I'm in upstate NY. Is this happening in the city as well?
> 
> Someone mentioned bandwidth a few posts back.
> 
> I wonder if that's the problem?



Yep that seems to be the pattern. Fine during the day then goes down the toilet right around 7 pm. I am pretty sure this problem started in NYC on Friday night (October 8). It is odd that it would start on two different cable systems at around the same time.


Do you use a separate tuning adapter with Cablecard/Tivo or do you have only a TWC DVR/cable box? It would help to know if this is being experienced by all SDV users or just those who have the tuning adapter. There are posts on tivocommunity.com forums of a very similar problem in the TWC Carolinas system last year but it only affected viewers with tuning adapters. I'm still reading the posts but it looks like TWC Carolinas traced the cause to an MPEG interoperability issue with the adapters and its modulators. Lack of bandwidth wasn't the problem. You can read the thread here:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb...418262&page=32 



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/19313643
> 
> 
> so far not many (especially not heavily use channels)
> 
> 
> Many are planned (and as they are moved, they will add more SDV QAMs as those channels are opened up)



My tuning adapter diagnostics menu says it's receiving 67 SDV channels right now. I think the number of channels was in the 20s when SDV went wide in August.


It's interesting that TWC chose to make Nick HD an SDV channel because Nickelodeon is one of the highest rated cable channels. Some of its programs have the largest viewership among cable shows each week, not just in comparison to teen and kids shows but all cable programming. I wonder what the breakdown between SD and HD viewership is.


----------



## garyalex67




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/19314696
> 
> 
> Yep that seems to be the pattern. Fine during the day then goes down the toilet right around 7 pm. I am pretty sure this problem started in NYC on Friday night (October 8). It is odd that it would start on two different cable systems at around the same time.
> 
> *Do you use a separate tuning adapter with Cablecard/Tivo or do you have only a TWC DVR/cable box? It would help to know if this is being experienced by all SDV users or just those who have the tuning adapter*. There are posts on tivocommunity.com forums of a very similar problem in the TWC Carolinas system last year but it only affected viewers with tuning adapters. I'm still reading the posts but it looks like TWC Carolinas traced the cause to an MPEG interoperability issue with the adapters and its modulators. Lack of bandwidth wasn't the problem. You can read the thread here:
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb...418262&page=32
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My tuning adapter diagnostics menu says it's receiving 67 SDV channels right now. I think the number of channels was in the 20s when SDV went wide in August.
> 
> 
> It's interesting that TWC chose to make Nick HD an SDV channel because Nickelodeon is one of the highest rated cable channels. Some of its programs have the largest viewership among cable shows each week, not just in comparison to teen and kids shows but all cable programming. I wonder what the breakdown between SD and HD viewership is.



I have the same freezing, tiling and audio dropouts issue. I have a TWC DVR and HD STB - no Tivo or cable cards. I tried to watch "Falcon and the Snowman" on MGMHD the other day. The movie froze 4 times, and was heavily pixelated for just about the entirety of the movie. What gets me is that for the few moments I had a clean signal PQ was excellent.


For me, it doesn't matter anymore. I placed an order with FIOS. Install on 10/20/10. We'll see. A little less expensive and more channels. I don't expect perfection. I'd just like to be able to watch TV without these unrelenting problems.


----------



## peterlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garyalex67* /forum/post/19314955
> 
> 
> I have the same freezing, tiling and audio dropouts issue. I have a TWC DVR and HD STB - no Tivo or cable cards.



Interesting and thanks. Our problem may still be related to what happened in the TWC Carolinas system last year but it's apparently not the same since ours seems to affect SDV reception for everyone, not just Tivo/Cablecard/tuning adapter viewers (the problem there was ultimately traced to and fixed by a Tivo software upgrade).


Good luck with FIOS. My building was supposed to get wired over the summer with service starting in September but it's run into some delays and now Verizon engineering is hoping for service by February 2011. Who knows, with the way things are going, Verizon will probably be using SDV by then so it'll be a wash for me. I'd still switch my internet service.


----------



## garyalex67




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/19315396
> 
> 
> Interesting and thanks. Our problem may still be related to what happened in the TWC Carolinas system last year but it's apparently not the same since ours seems to affect SDV reception for everyone, not just Tivo/Cablecard/tuning adapter viewers (the problem there was ultimately traced to and fixed by a Tivo software upgrade).
> 
> 
> Good luck with FIOS. My building was supposed to get wired over the summer with service starting in September but it's run into some delays and now Verizon engineering is hoping for service by February 2011. Who knows, with the way things are going, Verizon will probably be using SDV by then so it'll be a wash for me. I'd still switch my internet service.



Thanks and I wish you guys good luck with TWC. I believe, without any good reason to do so, that TWC will eventually fix these issues. I'm just not willing to wait any longer. I didn't really want to make the change. I think one of the things I found most frustrating was that the problem would seem to improve, then get worse again.


In my case, if they'd just acknowledged that there was a pervasive issue and that they were really working on it, that would have helped. Perhaps a free upgrade or a small and temporary reduction in the monthly cost would have gone a long way with me as well. Too much to expect I guess, and probably not a reasonable expectation.


----------



## eroeoner

i recently gave up my tw cable subscription and i need help with setting up my tv to receive new york city-local/ota channels.


apologies for my ignorance/lack of comprehension.


i've searched the forum for answers to my questions and the more info i find the more confusing it gets.


so much to digest/decide on...

-difference in vhf and uhf signals.

-types of antennas: residential apt. building and ota in/outdoor.


------------------


i have connected my cable straight to the tv-vhf input (sony xbr) and ran the auto channel recognition setup. once the scanning process is complete, it indicates that 18 analog and 0 digital channels have been recognized.


am i not running the auto channel recognition properly?


do i need an antenna?

i thought that a tv with a built in digital turner was the only requirement to receive local digital channels.


any guidance will be greatly appreciated.


Thanks!


----------



## MacAlert

My Sammy 3090 bit the dust today. How is the Cisco 8640 or whatever the new DVR is?


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC* /forum/post/19303196
> 
> 
> Yup, I did. Everything seems to have been ok. Didn't record anything weird and nothing has been deleted.
> 
> 
> However, like I said, I've been through 4 different external drives, none of which have worked. The HDC seems to be the common variable for anyone looking to use an external drive.
> 
> 
> AFAIK, the 8300HD drive is my only other option, yes?



I'm pretty sure that the 8300HDC does _not_ work with external drives. The 8300HD however does work with a variety of external drives. Mine is set up with a 1TB Western Digital My DVR Expander, and works fine.


Based on my reading of a few different threads, here at AVSForum, I don't think any boxes except the 8300HD support external drives.


-barry


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eroeoner* /forum/post/19315670
> 
> 
> i recently gave up my tw cable subscription and i need help with setting up my tv to receive new york city-local/ota channels.
> 
> 
> apologies for my ignorance/lack of comprehension.
> 
> 
> i've searched the forum for answers to my questions and the more info i find the more confusing it gets.
> 
> 
> so much to digest/decide on...
> 
> -difference in vhf and uhf signals.
> 
> -types of antennas: residential apt. building and ota in/outdoor.
> 
> 
> ------------------
> 
> 
> i have connected my cable straight to the tv-vhf input (sony xbr) and ran the auto channel recognition setup. once the scanning process is complete, it indicates that 18 analog and 0 digital channels have been recognized.
> 
> 
> am i not running the auto channel recognition properly?
> 
> 
> do i need an antenna?
> 
> i thought that a tv with a built in digital turner was the only requirement to receive local digital channels.
> 
> 
> any guidance will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



There is a thread dedicated to NYC OTA.


Yes, you need to hook up an antenna to your tv (assuming it has a built in tuner, which it probably does) - and you need to make sure your tv setting isn't on cable (since they have a separate setup for frequencies and you wont find any digital channels) - what cable are you hooking up to your tv? even though you canceled TWC, you may still be able to get the locals via cable (depending on your building setup) - in which case you would want to still be setup on the cable setting on your tv.


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacAlert* /forum/post/19315749
> 
> 
> My Sammy 3090 bit the dust today. How is the Cisco 8640 or whatever the new DVR is?



So I picked up a 8640.....which has to go right back to it's maker. HDD is making a high pitched squeal. Not only that, it looks like it's been through 3 rounds with it's former owner.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/19314696
> 
> 
> 
> My tuning adapter diagnostics menu says it's receiving 67 SDV channels right now. I think the number of channels was in the 20s when SDV went wide in August.
> 
> 
> It's interesting that TWC chose to make Nick HD an SDV channel because Nickelodeon is one of the highest rated cable channels. Some of its programs have the largest viewership among cable shows each week, not just in comparison to teen and kids shows but all cable programming. I wonder what the breakdown between SD and HD viewership is.



Everything they have added since starting SDV was placed on SDV.


And 67? hmm.. I have my count at 66 - guess i gotta take another look.


----------



## eddieb187




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/19314696
> 
> 
> Yep that seems to be the pattern. Fine during the day then goes down the toilet right around 7 pm. I am pretty sure this problem started in NYC on Friday night (October 8). It is odd that it would start on two different cable systems at around the same time.
> 
> 
> Do you use a separate tuning adapter with Cablecard/Tivo or do you have only a TWC DVR/cable box? It would help to know if this is being experienced by all SDV users or just those who have the tuning adapter. There are posts on tivocommunity.com forums of a very similar problem in the TWC Carolinas system last year but it only affected viewers with tuning adapters. I'm still reading the posts but it looks like TWC Carolinas traced the cause to an MPEG interoperability issue with the adapters and its modulators. Lack of bandwidth wasn't the problem.



Up in Hudson Valley, NY the issue started last Sat. Oct 2nd and occurs every night since, 8PM till late night, early AM.

I have a TiVo Premiere XL and an older TiVoHD. Both have Tuning Adapters. I also have a TWC Samsung non-DVR cable box.

This issue occurs on all my equipment. My neighbor across the street has the same issue as well. She has a TWC DVR and no Tuning Adapters.

On two occasions this past week I called TWC tech support and had the customer service rep look at the HD Premium channels in question.

They saw the exact same tiling, macroblocking, and audio dropouts that I was seeing. This was the Middletown, NY office that answered both times.

The first rep said they would call the Headend and report it. Second time I called the rep said they were aware of the problem and many people had called. She said they were working to fix it ASAP.

Maybe it's the MPEG issue you mentioned.


----------



## pgershon

I am having similar issues with TWC NYC using a Moxi / Cablecard / TA setup. Issue moves around - sometimes SDV does not work, usually not an SDV problem. Certain non-SDV stations either come in pixelated or not at all. Signal levels in the 20's (Moxi says optimum is 32-40). Channels affected generally 703, 708, 138, 728 - could be others that I do not use.


I have been assuming that my problem is that TWC is not delivering enough signal to my house, even with the amp they put in. Weird part is that there seems to be no issue in the morning when I go to work, but terrible issues by 7 PM. TWC has made 7 visits here since August and problem remains uncorrected. Their plant people have come and their regular people. Another tech is coming tomorrow. Will see what happens. I expect the channels to be working at noon when they arrive.


Also worth noting that my Samsung STB has no problems - perfect picture. It is possible that the TA's are the problem, Moxi suggested that the TA's may be depleting my signal before the cablecard gets its signal.


----------



## Berk32

I'm getting a software download right now...


----------



## Berk32

sammy 3090 - v4.5.7.3


----------



## Berk32

and now my SA 4250 HDC just rebooted.



and its ODN 4.0.2_4 (9/2/10)


(Sammy 3090 also got a 2nd update for the new ODN)


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/19322735
> 
> 
> and now my SA 4250 HDC just rebooted.
> 
> 
> 
> and its ODN 4.0.2_4 (9/2/10)
> 
> 
> (Sammy 3090 also got a 2nd update for the new ODN)



4.0.2_4 is a "speed enhanced" version of 4.0.1_0, which itself was feature-set identical to 3.2.0_15, but supports multi-room DVR (using Cisco 8642 or Samsung 3272 MoCA boxes).


Reports have been that 4.0.2_4 does indeed speed up the SA/Cisco HDC boxes, but reports of a bug where the screen remains black after channel changes have surfaced where it has been deployed (upstate NY and San Diego).


----------



## rgorman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pgershon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am having similar issues with TWC NYC using a Moxi / Cablecard / TA setup. Issue moves around - sometimes SDV does not work, usually not an SDV problem. Certain non-SDV stations either come in pixelated or not at all. Signal levels in the 20's (Moxi says optimum is 32-40). Channels affected generally 703, 708, 138, 728 - could be others that I do not use.
> 
> 
> I have been assuming that my problem is that TWC is not delivering enough signal to my house, even with the amp they put in. Weird part is that there seems to be no issue in the morning when I go to work, but terrible issues by 7 PM. TWC has made 7 visits here since August and problem remains uncorrected. Their plant people have come and their regular people. Another tech is coming tomorrow. Will see what happens. I expect the channels to be working at noon when they arrive.
> 
> 
> Also worth noting that my Samsung STB has no problems - perfect picture. It is possible that the TA's are the problem, Moxi suggested that the TA's may be depleting my signal before the cablecard gets its signal.



I have the Samsung DVR in manhattan and have serious macroblocking/tiling/audio issues on just about any HD channel I watch. Becoming very annoying.


This needs to be addressed by TWC. Based on my understanding of SDV, I didn't think it could be a bandwidth issue until I read some of the more recent posts in this thread.


----------



## Berk32

I haven't had any noticeable issues.


----------



## peterlee

The SDV channels afflicted with macroblocking on Friday and Saturday nights have been clean during the last two nights. I'll look for it again tonight but at least for me, I think the problem has been fixed.


----------



## eddieb187

I think it has been fixed up here as well.

Will check again tonight.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/19315972
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure that the 8300HDC does _not_ work with external drives. The 8300HD however does work with a variety of external drives. Mine is set up with a 1TB Western Digital My DVR Expander, and works fine.
> 
> 
> Based on my reading of a few different threads, here at AVSForum, I don't think any boxes except the 8300HD support external drives.
> 
> 
> -barry




I've had an external 160GB drive on my 8300HDC for over a year now. No issues.


But apparently, some had issues.


----------



## pgershon

Watching baseball game on SD now (8) as 708 not tuning, as usual. TWC came for 7th time today and is sending "plant" people to check feed from roof for third time on Thursday. It amazes me how there is no continuity. I am getting poor signal strength on the high frequency channels. Low frequency, no issue. And they cannot diagnose or duplicate, in part, because problem worst at night.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pgershon* /forum/post/19326813
> 
> 
> Watching baseball game on SD now (8) as 708 not tuning, as usual. TWC came for 7th time today and is sending "plant" people to check feed from roof for third time on Thursday. It amazes me how there is no continuity. I am getting poor signal strength on the high frequency channels. Low frequency, no issue. And they cannot diagnose or duplicate, in part, because problem worst at night.



Sounds like a bad splitter or old coax cables somewhere - this was the exact problem my parents had - cablevision attempted to use some old wiring in the walls - turned out it was meant for the antenna on the roof and was really old - figured out eventually there was a newer set of wires running on the outside of the house (which had been installed by the previous occupants for directv)


----------



## pgershon

Thanks for the thoughts. We have two different feeds that come from the roof and both suffer the same signal problems. One goes to a single Moxi while the other is sent to a TWC provided signal amp and then split and sent to two different Moxis up two floors. TWC replaced the splitters and the amplifier last week, to no avail. Also, I have to believe that since both feeds have issues, there more than likely is a problem before the signal enters my house. There are multiple junction boxes on the roofs of my block (brownstone block) and I would wager the problem occurs somewhere up there. I may be the only cablecard user on the block so nobody else may notice.


----------



## tamanaco

My Cisco 8640HDC was also updated last night to ODN Version: 4.0.2_4 2010/09/02. I'm NYC in the UWS around 88th St. I rebooted the box because I was not getting On Demand channels and realized the box had been updated. During the boot process I noticed a slightly different initial boot screen showing the Cisco logo with a progress bar underneath before it went into Mystro countdown.


Here is what I found "looked" different in this version from the last time I checked the Diags pages via channel 996.


Page 5 (two additional lines)

MR-DVR Authorized: True

MoCA Radio Enabled: Not Available


Page 6

Stack Version: 1.6.6.13 07 - Previous version 1.4.5.1508

ODN Version: 4.0.2_4 2010/09/02 - Previous version: 3.2.0_15 2009/12/07

Cable Card Version: PKEY 1.5.2_F.p 1401

DiagsXlet Version: 2.0.3 2010/04/21 - Previous Version: 1.1.0 2010/01/29

DiagsXlet XML File: Carouserl ID 40 -/SYSTEM/dpdp5_DAVIC.xml Previous version: Carouserl ID 40 -/SYSTEM/dpdp4.xml

DiagsXlet XML Version 2 - Previous Version: 1.1.0.0


Pages 7, 8, 9 and 10 (All MoCA and Cable Card line items listed as Not Available - I can't recall if these pages (7 to 10) are new in this version)


Channel tuning appears to be a little faster and the FF/RW buttons appear to work a little better. When fast forwarding I had to hit play before I could rewind, but with this version I can go straight from FF to RW without a problem. The search keyboard also appears to respond a little faster.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamanaco* /forum/post/19328559
> 
> 
> My Cisco 8640HDC was also updated last night to ODN Version: 4.0.2_4 2010/09/02. I'm NYC in the UWS around 88th St. I rebooted the box because I was not getting On Demand channels and realized the box had been updated. During the boot process I noticed a slightly different initial boot screen showing the Cisco logo with a progress bar underneath before it went into Mystro countdown.
> 
> 
> Here is what I found "looked" different in this version from the last time I checked the Diags pages via channel 996.
> 
> 
> Page 5 (two additional lines)
> 
> MR-DVR Authorized: True
> 
> MoCA Radio Enabled: Not Available
> 
> 
> Page 6
> 
> Stack Version: 1.6.6.13 07 - Previous version 1.4.5.1508
> 
> ODN Version: 4.0.2_4 2010/09/02 - Previous version: 3.2.0_15 2009/12/07
> 
> Cable Card Version: PKEY 1.5.2_F.p 1401
> 
> DiagsXlet Version: 2.0.3 2010/04/21 - Previous Version: 1.1.0 2010/01/29
> 
> DiagsXlet XML File: Carouserl ID 40 -/SYSTEM/dpdp5_DAVIC.xml Previous version: Carouserl ID 40 -/SYSTEM/dpdp4.xml
> 
> DiagsXlet XML Version 2 - Previous Version: 1.1.0.0
> 
> 
> Pages 7, 8, 9 and 10 (All MoCA and Cable Card line items listed as Not Available - I can't recall if these pages (7 to 10) are new in this version)
> 
> 
> Channel tuning appears to be a little faster and the FF/RW buttons appear to work a little better. When fast forwarding I had to hit play before I could rewind, but with this version I can go straight from FF to RW without a problem. The search keyboard also appears to respond a little faster.



The new software supports multi room dvr - however the boxes available in our region do not.


From the info out there, the only upgrade with the latest software is performance improvements.


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

Looks like RCN is wiring all the buildings on my side of the street this week. Hmm...I'm a bit tempted.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC* /forum/post/19330094
> 
> 
> Looks like RCN is wiring all the buildings on my side of the street this week. Hmm...I'm a bit tempted.



RCN is wiring more buildings????


----------



## pgershon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pgershon* /forum/post/19328494
> 
> 
> Thanks for the thoughts. We have two different feeds that come from the roof and both suffer the same signal problems. One goes to a single Moxi while the other is sent to a TWC provided signal amp and then split and sent to two different Moxis up two floors. TWC replaced the splitters and the amplifier last week, to no avail. Also, I have to believe that since both feeds have issues, there more than likely is a problem before the signal enters my house. There are multiple junction boxes on the roofs of my block (brownstone block) and I would wager the problem occurs somewhere up there. I may be the only cablecard user on the block so nobody else may notice.



Well TWC "plant maintenance" came today and replaced the main tap that comes into my house, and I still get low SNR (25-27) on the high frequency stations (138, 703, 708, 726, others). Anybody have a theory as to what would cause reduced signal levels on the higher frequency channels but not the low frequency stations?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pgershon* /forum/post/19330916
> 
> 
> Well TWC "plant maintenance" came today and replaced the main tap that comes into my house, and I still get low SNR (25-27) on the high frequency stations (138, 703, 708, 726, others). Anybody have a theory as to what would cause reduced signal levels on the higher frequency channels but not the low frequency stations?



old in-house wiring... - did they test the signal at the entrance point?


----------



## ANGEL 35

Who is getting this new update ??? I did not get it. Im on the UWS 70st.I hope i get soon.


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/19330151
> 
> 
> RCN is wiring more buildings????



Apparently so. I've seen the guys wiring the last two days. I asked one of them what was going on and they said they were wiring all the buildings on my side of the street.










The problem is that I don't know much about them: quality, number of HD channels, pricing, etc. Seems like everyone here is stuck with TWC.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/19331884
> 
> 
> Who is getting this new update ??? I did not get it. Im on the UWS 70st.I hope i get soon.



"upper manhattan" almost always gets stuff before "lower" - i'm sure you'll see it soon - but its not a significant change.


----------



## pgershon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/19331195
> 
> 
> old in-house wiring... - did they test the signal at the entrance point?



Not sure, as they conveniently leave before they speak to me and the next group to come knows nothing of the past history so they start from scratch.


For what it is worth, the wiring are all homeruns with RG-6 cable. No junctions except between the main into the house and the run to each room.


The TWC people do not test the signal post-tuning adaptor, so it is possible that these cisco units (TWC installed) are causing the problem. It remains only a weak signal on the channels with high frequency (795 seems to be the worst)


----------



## tamanaco

All channels have black screens except for C-SPAN channels in of both my cable boxes. Anyone else having signal problems in the UWS of Manhattan?


----------



## JordanIB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamanaco* /forum/post/19332688
> 
> 
> All channels have black screens except for C-SPAN channels in of both my cable boxes. Anyone else having signal problems in the UWS of Manhattan?



Having this issue in N. Manhattan. Rebooted and it was going through a long "storing applications" process. Have rebooted again, and doing the same thing.


----------



## DNINE

I'm getting NGWHD but I'm not getting most others, using both tuners to check. UWS 90s.


----------



## tamanaco

All channels are back (11:30 PM)


----------



## HDOrlando

I believe you are supposed to get GSN HD on Friday correct?


Let me know as if you guys get it, BHN can probably get it too.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/19332941
> 
> 
> I believe you are supposed to get GSN HD on Friday correct?
> 
> 
> Let me know as if you guys get it, BHN can probably get it too.



nope - next Wednesday (our changes always happen on Wednesdays)


----------



## Berk32

Just a reminder of whats coming next week:


The following previously announced changes will now occur on October 20, 2010: InDemand 1 PPV (Adult Content) will move from ch. 345 to ch. 326, InDemand 2 PPV (Adult Content) from 346 to 327, Too Much For TV on Demand from 327 to 330, Outrageous on Demand from 328 to 331 and Howard Stern TV on Demand from 329 to 332.


On or about October 20, 2010, we will launch the following new channels: GSN HD on ch. 693, Africa Channel HD on ch. 787, Wedding Central on ch. 94 and Wedding Central HD on ch. 794. Ovations HD will launch on 783 instead of ch. 683 as previously announced.


Also on that date, Playboy and Playboy en Español will no longer be provided as PPV services, instead these services will require a monthly subscription. We will also move ESPN News HD from ch. 792 to ch. 478, ESPN U HD from 793 to 479, Smithsonian on Demand HD from 794 to 648, Smithsonian HD from 795 to 649, MAV TV HD from 787 to 647, NBA TV HD from 461 to 488, MLB HD from 783 to 489, Encore HD from 682 and 275 to 275 only, Team HD from 411 to 412, MGM HD from 796 to 650, Reelz HD from 650 and 283 to 683 and 283, Adult on Demand from 330 to 300, Adult HD on Demand from 340 to 301, Juicy on Demand from 332 to 302, Spice on Demand from 338 to 303, Playboy on Demand from 248 and 335 to 248 and 310, Playboy from 249 and 336 to 249 and 311, Playboy en Español from 337 to 312, Spice XCESS from 339 to 320, Club Jenna from 341 to 322, Penthouse PPV from 331 to 323, Ten PPV from 334 to 324, REAL PPV from 333 to 325, Here! on Demand from 325 to 335, Here! TV from 326 to 336, Manhandle on Demand from 323 to 337 and Gay on Demand from 324 to 338.


----------



## andgarden

My 3090 rebooted to download a software update at about 1:10 this morning, right in the middle of Craig Ferguson. I'm happy for the update, but BAD TIMING. These things should happen at 4AM.


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andgarden* /forum/post/19333179
> 
> 
> My 3090 rebooted to download a software update at about 1:10 this morning, right in the middle of Craig Ferguson. I'm happy for the update, but BAD TIMING. These things should happen at 4AM.



Crap. Mine records every night. I hope it didn't re-start.


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pgershon* /forum/post/19330916
> 
> 
> Well TWC "plant maintenance" came today and replaced the main tap that comes into my house, and I still get low SNR (25-27) on the high frequency stations (138, 703, 708, 726, others). Anybody have a theory as to what would cause reduced signal levels on the higher frequency channels but not the low frequency stations?



higher the frequency, the more signal loss over any given length of cable. to compensate for that, amplifier outputs are set with a tilt or slope meaning higher frequencies have higher signal level than lower frequencies.


----------



## pgershon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/19333605
> 
> 
> higher the frequency, the more signal loss over any given length of cable. to compensate for that, amplifier outputs are set with a tilt or slope meaning higher frequencies have higher signal level than lower frequencies.



Thank you NYCTVENG. What would you suggest I tell TWC to do? They will be at my house again tomorrow. Do you think their amplifier is not putting out the tilt? Signal comes in from roof to basement (5 floors) and then goes to amplifier. From amplifier it goes to two way splitter (all in basement). From two way splitter, both splits go up 2 floors to front and back of house, respectively, and into wall coax outlets. Finally, signal goes from outlet to Cisco TA to Moxi. SNR on channels 708, 703, 138 (as measured by Moxi diagnostics) are 25-27. I know this is not correct.


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pgershon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you NYCTVENG. What would you suggest I tell TWC to do? They will be at my house again tomorrow. Do you think their amplifier is not putting out the tilt? Signal comes in from roof to basement (5 floors) and then goes to amplifier. From amplifier it goes to two way splitter (all in basement). From two way splitter, both splits go up 2 floors to front and back of house, respectively, and into wall coax outlets. Finally, signal goes from outlet to Cisco TA to Moxi. SNR on channels 708, 703, 138 (as measured by Moxi diagnostics) are 25-27. I know this is not correct.



snr below 30 is an unviewable

picture. how is snr if you bypass TA. i am guessing these TA add about 3-4db of loss (equivalent of 2 way splitter). try swapping placement of moxi with other outlets in your home that are good.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/19331884
> 
> 
> Who is getting this new update ??? I did not get it. Im on the UWS 70st.I hope i get soon.



Well i just got the update







about 2am. Every thing working!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pgershon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/19334092
> 
> 
> snr below 30 is an unviewable
> 
> picture. how is snr if you bypass TA. i am guessing these TA add about 3-4db of loss (equivalent of 2 way splitter). try swapping placement of moxi with other outlets in your home that are good.



We actually disconnected (at the source in basement) all of the other outlets to try to minimize signal loss. There are two main feeds that come from roof. The one I mentioned goes to amp and then split two ways. The other goes to basement and then up one floor to kitchen (no splits). Both have same signal loss problems. Seems like the issues are limited to channels on frequencies 795 and 759 (though I have not does extensive check).


What all this means is there is nowhere to swap Moxi boxes. Only thing I could do is remove the TA's and see how much my signal improves. Will try that tonight. Obviously I lose SDV that way, but the channels watched more are not SDV yet anyway.


I could also move the Moxi and a TV directly to basement and see how signal is down there. That way I could isolate problem as due to wiring or signal into house.


UPDATE: Removed TA and it actually made no difference in SNR. 28 with TA and 28 without TA.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/19333129
> 
> 
> Ovations HD will launch on 783 instead of ch. 683 as previously announced.



This is one channel I will actually watch. I really enjoy the programming on Ovation, but have become such an HD snob I refuse to watch any SD channels anymore. Later....With Jools Holland in HD should be nice! Any music fans who haven't seen this show, it's a MUST WATCH. He covers pretty much the entire spectrum of music (Pop, Rock, Jazz, Blues, World-Beat, and more) with live performances in each episode.


----------



## DNINE

The breakups stopped (now I'll get it again) more importantly the Picture looks better. Maybe it's me but I'm seeing it


----------



## nyctveng

the amp that u mention, is that something u installed or TW?sounds like ur wiring from the amp on is cable that is unexposed/inside walls, not installed by twc and maybe suspect


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pgershon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> We actually disconnected (at the source in basement) all of the other outlets to try to minimize signal loss. There are two main feeds that come from roof. The one I mentioned goes to amp and then split two ways. The other goes to basement and then up one floor to kitchen (no splits). Both have same signal loss problems. Seems like the issues are limited to channels on frequencies 795 and 759 (though I have not does extensive check).
> 
> 
> What all this means is there is nowhere to swap Moxi boxes. Only thing I could do is remove the TA's and see how much my signal improves. Will try that tonight. Obviously I lose SDV that way, but the channels watched more are not SDV yet anyway.
> 
> 
> I could also move the Moxi and a TV directly to basement and see how signal is down there. That way I could isolate problem as due to wiring or signal into house.
> 
> 
> UPDATE: Removed TA and it actually made no difference in SNR. 28 with TA and 28 without TA.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/19328690
> 
> 
> The new software supports multi room dvr - however the boxes available in our region do not.
> 
> 
> From the info out there, the only upgrade with the latest software is performance improvements.



What is the update supposed to do, if I may ask? I have an SA Explorer 4259 HDC also, but haven't noticed anything different, positive or negative.


I have noted that, switching to analog connections last week, that the box holds the resolution of the last station viewed instead of defaulting to 480i. I do get audio dropouts at times still, and occasional pixelation. And having experienced them at work also I know it's not my Duo VP.


----------



## patrickpiteo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Looks like RCN is wiring all the buildings on my side of the street this week. Hmm...I'm a bit tempted.



I switched in queens to RCN. Saved $50.00 per month. I could not take that crap 8300 hdc box and bugs it had anymore.. Got a TiVo premier from RCN no regrets..... What a difference....


----------



## patrickpiteo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently so. I've seen the guys wiring the last two days. I asked one of them what was going on and they said they were wiring all the buildings on my side of the street.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that I don't know much about them: quality, number of HD channels, pricing, etc. Seems like everyone here is stuck with TWC.



I switched in queens to RCN. Saved $50.00 per month. I could not take that crap 8300 hdc box and bugs it had anymore.. Got a TiVo premier from RCN no regrets..... What a difference....


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *patrickpiteo* /forum/post/19341515
> 
> 
> I switched in queens to RCN. Saved $50.00 per month. I could not take that crap 8300 hdc box and bugs it had anymore.. Got a TiVo premier from RCN no regrets..... What a difference....



What is the comparison in quality? How about # of HD channels?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *patrickpiteo* /forum/post/19341526
> 
> 
> I switched in queens to RCN. Saved $50.00 per month. I could not take that crap 8300 hdc box and bugs it had anymore.. Got a TiVo premier from RCN no regrets..... What a difference....



don't forget that your low price only lasts for 12 months.


----------



## patrickpiteo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> What is the comparison in quality? How about # of HD channels?



Better then twc TiVo is light years ahead. I have 2 and they are networked where I can transfer and view from either....


----------



## patrickpiteo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> don't forget that your low price only lasts for 12 months.



That's ok I will have saved 600.00... And dont have to deal with a buggy dvr and crappy picture quality..


----------



## patrickpiteo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> What is the comparison in quality? How about # of HD channels?



They have just about the same # of hd channels.. I can't say there is one that I miss from twc & I had them all.. Not to mention YouTube and pandora on the new TiVo now..


----------



## pgershon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/19339991
> 
> 
> the amp that u mention, is that something u installed or TW?sounds like ur wiring from the amp on is cable that is unexposed/inside walls, not installed by twc and maybe suspect



Just finished with TWC. I have pictures now but signal (as measure by Moxi) still poor (SNR 27 in one room and 30 in the other). TWC took the amp all together (it was their amp). There are now three runs that come into my house from roof to basement (about 50 feet) and then go back up 3 floor (30 feet) to bedroom and study. There are multiple wires in the walls, all RG6 cable, and signal seems same on all. TWC measures better signal in basement than on third floor. Either all my wires are bad or the length of going to basement and back up is crushing signal at high frequencies. Low frequencies are fine. 759 and 795 are worst.


Only thing I did not try was moving Moxi and TV to basement and seeing if signal was better. Is there a way to get a stronger signal into the house, or a better way to carry signal 80 feet over RG6? They could run a larger wire from roof to basement if they were so inclined (I have a conduit available).


----------



## andgarden

From p. 9, FN 45 of the FCC's new Cable Card order: "[w]e did not receive any comments from consumers who approved of tuning adapters . . . . "


heh.


----------



## nyctveng

80 ft is long but not excessive. your issue sounds more like an issue with quality rather than level. you can good signal level but low SNR. if the cable between basement and 3 floor is subpar and run by you or contractors, no cable company can guarantee service over it. thicker cable or higher signal level from roof to basement will not compensate for bad cabling on the last 30 feet.



if twc techs are equipped with a signal level meter with qam analyzer, they can pinpoint the problem by taking reading on the roof, basement, then bedroom and study. my guess is the lower level techs may not have all the cool tools or knowledge to pinpoint the problem




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pgershon* /forum/post/19342429
> 
> 
> Just finished with TWC. I have pictures now but signal (as measure by Moxi) still poor (SNR 27 in one room and 30 in the other). TWC took the amp all together (it was their amp). There are now three runs that come into my house from roof to basement (about 50 feet) and then go back up 3 floor (30 feet) to bedroom and study. There are multiple wires in the walls, all RG6 cable, and signal seems same on all. TWC measures better signal in basement than on third floor. Either all my wires are bad or the length of going to basement and back up is crushing signal at high frequencies. Low frequencies are fine. 759 and 795 are worst.
> 
> 
> Only thing I did not try was moving Moxi and TV to basement and seeing if signal was better. Is there a way to get a stronger signal into the house, or a better way to carry signal 80 feet over RG6? They could run a larger wire from roof to basement if they were so inclined (I have a conduit available).


----------



## jasonDono

Does anybody know if I can get CBS Hd if I plug the cable directly into a digital tv and if so, what channel is it on? Thanks.


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *patrickpiteo* /forum/post/19342395
> 
> 
> That's ok I will have saved 600.00... And dont have to deal with a buggy dvr and crappy picture quality..



How often do you get cut out's on a typical 2 hour movie from the movie networks? I will have 2-3 with TWC.


----------



## MacAlert

So I just picked up a new box (8300HDC)....somehow there are scheduled recordings in there that I never set up. Is there any way to clear these out?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasonDono* /forum/post/19344263
> 
> 
> Does anybody know if I can get CBS Hd if I plug the cable directly into a digital tv and if so, what channel is it on? Thanks.



if you run a scan - it will show up on 2.1


Otherwise - In manhattan its on 62.1 - no guarantee its the same for Brooklyn.


----------



## patrickpiteo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> How often do you get cut out's on a typical 2 hour movie from the movie networks? I will have 2-3 with TWC.



With RCN??? Not a one... Twc was all the time.. Better pq then twc IMHO..


----------



## macshee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/19344024
> 
> 
> 80 ft is long but not excessive. your issue sounds more like an issue with quality rather than level. you can good signal level but low SNR. if the cable between basement and 3 floor is subpar and run by you or contractors, no cable company can guarantee service over it. thicker cable or higher signal level from roof to basement will not compensate for bad cabling on the last 30 feet.
> 
> 
> 
> if twc techs are equipped with a signal level meter with qam analyzer, they can pinpoint the problem by taking reading on the roof, basement, then bedroom and study. my guess is the lower level techs may not have all the cool tools or knowledge to pinpoint the problem



Agreed. About a month ago, my cable-card and TA equipped Tivo began to experience severe macro-blocking, dropouts, lost channels, etc. The TWC techs sophisticated looking meter indicated that the signal coming in to my apartment was "perfect". Yeah, right.


While he was "troubleshooting", the cable signal and internet connection cut out completely. It turned out that other TWC technicians were in the basement of the building replacing some piece of equipment that was failing.

Minutes later, the signal returned with none of the aforementioned problems. So some piece of hardware in the basement was at fault, even though the signal appeared to be "perfect" when using a hand held meter.


The tech rechecked the signal after the "fix", and it was identical to the signal prior to the "fix". Obviously, some of their equipment either doesn't work or they don't know how to use it.


----------



## pgershon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/19344024
> 
> 
> 80 ft is long but not excessive. your issue sounds more like an issue with quality rather than level. you can good signal level but low SNR. if the cable between basement and 3 floor is subpar and run by you or contractors, no cable company can guarantee service over it. thicker cable or higher signal level from roof to basement will not compensate for bad cabling on the last 30 feet.
> 
> 
> 
> if twc techs are equipped with a signal level meter with qam analyzer, they can pinpoint the problem by taking reading on the roof, basement, then bedroom and study. my guess is the lower level techs may not have all the cool tools or knowledge to pinpoint the problem



How could I reliably test the wires from basement? There are ways to run new cable without destroying walls, but how do I know for sure the existing wire is the problem. I have three separate runs of RG-6 wire from basement to different rooms and all suffer from same issues on the high frequencies.


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pgershon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> How could I reliably test the wires from basement? There are ways to run new cable without destroying walls, but how do I know for sure the existing wire is the problem. I have three separate runs of RG-6 wire from basement to different rooms and all suffer from same issues on the high frequencies.



1) bring moxi to basement and test there

2) if results are good in basement ,run a new cable from basement to bedroom and check results there


if u have a twc issued SA

or samsung box I would put it where u have moxi now and compare the channels u are having problems with.


----------



## pgershon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/19347100
> 
> 
> 1) bring moxi to basement and test there
> 
> 2) if results are good in basement ,run a new cable from basement to bedroom and check results there
> 
> 
> if u have a twc issued SA
> 
> or samsung box I would put it where u have moxi now and compare the channels u are having problems with.



Need to check basement with both Moxi and TV (not simple, but doable).


TWC Samsung box has no issue in rooms where Moxi/Cablecard get poor SNR. Nots sure who to blame for that however. Is Cablecard more sensitive or is Moxi/Cablecard combo defective?


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pgershon* /forum/post/19347549
> 
> 
> Need to check basement with both Moxi and TV (not simple, but doable).
> 
> 
> TWC Samsung box has no issue in rooms where Moxi/Cablecard get poor SNR. Nots sure who to blame for that however. Is Cablecard more sensitive or is Moxi/Cablecard combo defective?



if you're twc samsung boxes are giving you good results then don't bother bringing moxi's to basement. cable company issued boxes whether motorola, cisco, samsung are made to a tough spec and better shielded tuner which is higher than that of moxi, tivo, dvd recorders with tuners, tv with qam tuner, etc. you'll be wasting your time and twc if you continue to try to fix a problem that's only on your moxi boxes.


----------



## pgershon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/19349019
> 
> 
> if you're twc samsung boxes are giving you good results then don't bother bringing moxi's to basement. cable company issued boxes whether motorola, cisco, samsung are made to a tough spec and better shielded tuner which is higher than that of moxi, tivo, dvd recorders with tuners, tv with qam tuner, etc. you'll be wasting your time and twc if you continue to try to fix a problem that's only on your moxi boxes.



I did check the basement and I am not sure what to make of what I found - will certainly followup with TWC. Any reactions you could share would be most appreciated. Here is the synopsis:


I have 3 feeds coming into the basement from the roof. Each is delivered to a different room by connection to a second RG-6 cable. Each of three rooms has a Moxi DVR. I am having difficulty receiving channels at frequency 759 and 795, especially channels 708 and 703. My Moxi reads either no signal or gets a very pixelated picture. TWC has maintained the signal they deliver is fine. When they left on Friday after their last visit, all rooms were working but the Moxi SNR readings were 30 in one room and 27 in another on these channels. Tonight one of the rooms did not receive 708 at all.


I brought a TV and a Moxi to the basement to try on all three feeds into the house before they went to the rooms. Two of the feeds read SNR of 32-33 on 708 and 703, but the third read an SNR of 27 on 708. All units actually had difficulty with their pictures when connected in basement (pixelation or no reception).


What this says is: (1) the SNR on the affected channels is higher in the basement than in the upstairs rooms. This suggests to me that the wires going upstairs are causing some SNR loss (33 to 30 in one room and 33 to 27 in another).; and (2) the Moxi in the upstairs rooms can still get a signal even with the low SNR, and one of the feeds actually will not deliver a stable picture even at a 33 SNR. There must be more to the story than SNR.


Notable also is that the Samsung STB supplied by TWC has no issues. Only the Moxi/Cablecard combo has issues. How do I resolve between Moxi and TWC?


----------



## Berk32

October 18, 2010


In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned:


The previously announced launches for GSN HD (ch. 693), Africa Channel HD (ch. 787) and Wedding Central HD (ch. 794), on or by November 18, 2010 they will not be accessible on CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Products purchased at retail without additional two-way capable equipment.


----------



## Berk32

some words are missing - but I guess they delayed those channels a month for some reason.


----------



## coreynyc

Online/Mobile DVR control is now official.
http://www.twcableuntangled.com/2010...-dvr-services/


----------



## timewaster

nice.

is there a way to delete recorded shows remotely?


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timewaster* /forum/post/19357652
> 
> 
> nice.
> 
> is there a way to delete recorded shows remotely?




I don't ever see them putting that feature in. Imagine the calls if someone was to hack in and erase programs??


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/19357947
> 
> 
> I don't ever see them putting that feature in. Imagine the calls if someone was to hack in and erase programs??



something that could be easily accomplished using the existing feature and setting up unwanted recordings... many of them..


----------



## Berk32

Changes today.


Detailed here. http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...ls/102010.html 


Africa and Ovation are SDV - for some reason GSN is not.


----------



## Berk32

Seems there was some QAM movement - will have to go thru it later.


----------



## DNINE

What happened with Sundance? Why move EncoreHD away from the other Premium CH's to 275.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/19363159
> 
> 
> What happened with Sundance? Why move EncoreHD away from the other Premium CH's to 275.



because it seems encore is being moved off its own premium level and onto the new movie pass group (i think most other cable companies dont have encore on its own) - since it doesnt have an on demand channel or more than 1 HD channel, i'm sure subscriptions are low.


and sundance was announced as delayed a while ago....


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/19363274
> 
> 
> because it seems encore is being moved off its own premium level and onto the new movie pass group (i think most other cable companies dont have encore on its own) - since it doesnt have an on demand channel or more than 1 HD channel, i'm sure subscriptions are low.
> 
> 
> and sundance was announced as delayed a while ago....



Do we have to do anything to migrate to this other HD Movie tier?


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/19362808
> 
> 
> Changes today.
> 
> 
> Detailed here. http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...ls/102010.html
> 
> 
> Africa and Ovation are SDV - for some reason GSN is not.



Anyone had a chance to check out Ovation yet? Is it in actual HD or some sort of lame stretch-o-rama?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/19363525
> 
> 
> Anyone had a chance to check out Ovation yet? Is it in actual HD or some sort of lame stretch-o-rama?



i saw HD - but i only checked very briefly - its a sister channel to Reelz, which isn't stretched.


----------



## HDOrlando

How does the picture look on GSN HD. I know they said they were going to upconvert old programming. Does it look really bad?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/19364059
> 
> 
> How does the picture look on GSN HD. I know they said they were going to upconvert old programming. Does it look really bad?



looks like any other SD content on an HD channel.


----------



## PaulInParkSlope




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/19354864
> 
> 
> Online/Mobile DVR control is now official.
> http://www.twcableuntangled.com/2010...-dvr-services/



Anyone try this? Unfortunately their website wont let me log into MyServices. I have an account established, but the Sign In button is inactive for some reason.


Anyone?


----------



## ANGEL 35

Can you believe it took TWC 48 hours to get my service up and running.Did anyone have problems on the w.70st yesterday & today????.Let me know!!!!


----------



## dad1153

MGM-HD is gone from 796 (Manhattan), please tell me it's just been moved and TWC isn't nuking it. It is (was?) my favorite movie channel for OAR HD stuff since TWC took off HDNet Movies; even with the commercial break at the half the movies were shown uncut and uncensored. MGM-HD, how I miss thee!










Edit: Nevermind, just found out it moved to 650.


----------



## HDOrlando




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/19364264
> 
> 
> looks like any other SD content on an HD channel.



Is it streched or zoomed?


Also, is there a GSN HD logo on the bottom right?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/19366305
> 
> 
> Is it streched or zoomed?
> 
> 
> Also, is there a GSN HD logo on the bottom right?



i saw a commercial in HD when i had checked briefly in the morning.


and no - it was not streched or zoomed


----------



## HDOrlando

Berk32,


Nice.


Hopefully Brighthouse orlando picks it up off of TWC's deal so it will be in the HD channel section.


----------



## DNINE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PaulInParkSlope* /forum/post/19364631
> 
> 
> Anyone try this? Unfortunately their website wont let me log into MyServices. I have an account established, but the Sign In button is inactive for some reason.
> 
> 
> Anyone?



It's funny TWC just had a Commercial for this new service. I'll try it just to see if it works.


OVaHD looks HD. I don't think GSN can have much in HD besides Jeopardy, Wheel O Fortune and Price is right what other Game Shows have been shot in HD?

What do I Know?


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/19367584
> 
> 
> OVaHD looks HD.



Yep, it seems that programming that is in HD (Later....With Jools Holland, for one) will be presented in HD. Programming that is in SD (probably most of what they have in their library) is shown upconverted in 4:3, which is, I guess, the preferred situation. I had been somewhat excited that maybe they would pick up HD versions of the movies that they show (which are all pretty quality films) but apparently they're just sticking with the pan-and-scanned versions they already have for the SD channel for the moment.


The sound did seem a little strange to me...like they were taking a stereo soundtrack and pumping it through a simulated surround-sound processor.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dad1153* /forum/post/19366252
> 
> 
> Edit: Nevermind, just found out it moved to 650.



Yeah, 650 is a strange location for this channel, but it really did not belong at 796 where it was (since it is not a mirrored SD channel on 96). I could get used to it there, since it is right next to HBO-HD


----------



## almazza

Hi, I have the Samsung DVR box. Is it possible to get this box to output via component and HDMI simultaneously? I think it use to before a recent software update. Is there a setting in diag mode that enables this? If not, can you do it with the newer Cisco boxes?


Thanks


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *almazza* /forum/post/19372026
> 
> 
> Hi, I have the Samsung DVR box. Is it possible to get this box to output via component and HDMI simultaneously? I think it use to before a recent software update. Is there a setting in diag mode that enables this? If not, can you do it with the newer Cisco boxes?
> 
> 
> Thanks



One 1 *HD* signal may be active on the box at any one time.


If you connect through the HDMI cable, then the Component outputs will either not work, or only provide a signal at 480i resolution.


When changing outputs, make sure you disconnect the previous connection and cold-boot the box.


A_C


----------



## heinriph




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/19373396
> 
> 
> One 1 *HD* signal may be active on the box at any one time.
> 
> 
> If you connect through the HDMI cable, then the Component outputs will either not work, or only provide a signal at 480i resolution.
> 
> 
> When changing outputs, make sure you disconnect the previous connection and cold-boot the box.
> 
> 
> A_C



Do you know if they output analog audio from the L/R RCA jacks if you're hooked up by HDMI?


----------



## almazza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heinriph* /forum/post/19373443
> 
> 
> Do you know if they output analog audio from the L/R RCA jacks if you're hooked up by HDMI?



Yes they do. I do this to my Slingbox. Also until very recently the Samsung outputted signals over HDMI and component simultaneously.


I didn't notice the change until I added my Logitech Revue which is always on, unlike the AV receiver I was going to before.


Anyway, my solution was to put an HDMI switch before the Revue, and turn that off when not watching TV.


----------



## pgershon

I have been having reception issues with channels on frequencies over 750 (examples include TBS and TNT, channels 708 and 703, which are sent over frequency 759). TWC and Moxi are at a standoff - the Moxi DVR (and I have three of them) read low SNRs in the 27-29 range on all high frequency stations, but TWC insists this is an artifact, claiming that their equipment reads normal SNRs on these stations. Certainly when I look at the SNR readings for these channels when viewed with TWC provided STB's, the SNR is 33 or so.


At the moment, I am getting good pictures on the Moxis despite the SNR readings in the high 20's. I am concerned whether this lasts, as Moxi support says it is an issue.


My question is, if there are other Moxi users on this NYC TWC system, can you go to the Diagnostics->Hardware screen on the Moxi and see what your SNR reading is for channel 708 or 703? I wonder if this is a system wide occurrence or relates to signal level issues at my house. Knowing whether others get the same reading would go a long way. Thanks.


(I am posting a similar message on the Moxi DVR forum)


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *almazza* /forum/post/19373609
> 
> 
> Also until very recently the Samsung outputted signals over HDMI and component simultaneously.



I believe that was an oversight in the software. As a matter of policy, it's always been standard to restrict HD resolution to a single output.


A_C


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PaulInParkSlope* /forum/post/19364631
> 
> 
> Anyone try this? Unfortunately their website wont let me log into MyServices. I have an account established, but the Sign In button is inactive for some reason.
> 
> 
> Anyone?



I registered at http://myservices.timewarnercable.com and then used both the regular (from that site) and mobile http://mdvr.timewarnercable.com/ dvr managers to control my recordings. While it's available to everyone in NYC now (according to TWCs press release), it's still in beta and is a bit buggy. There's a good bit of lag...which I guess is to be expected since they have to connect your pc or phone to their server and then to your DVR. But you can adjust the record options and choose from all your DVRs. I hope they let you order your DVRs at some point...right now the one I use less frequently is the default, so I have to go through the extra steps of clicking on "change" (on the mobile version) and then select a different DVR from the list. This adds even more time to the process. But for now it's a good start.


Here's a link to the DVR Manager Users's Guide.


----------



## ryanloral

Hi-I'm in lower manhattan with an 8300HD box. i get a lot of freezing on the new hd channels. anyone know what to do? i've rebooted and still freezing occurs.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## peterlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ryanloral* /forum/post/19383025
> 
> 
> Hi-I'm in lower manhattan with an 8300HD box. i get a lot of freezing on the new hd channels. anyone know what to do? i've rebooted and still freezing occurs.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Can you name which channels specifically? I'm in the Southern Manhattan service area as well and I saw a lot of freezes on 706 (Nick HD) today along with an increase of macroblocking on a couple other channels in the past week. I thought it was a problem local to me - I had a troubleshooting call for internet service which I figured messed up my TV service - but your post raises the possibility it's more generalized.


----------



## John Mason

Noticed bad blocking artifacts with some DVRed shows last week, too, (midtown east, 8300HD). One show, Planet Green's (698) rerun of the two-hour Lobster Wars, was especially bad because of rapid-motion from those fishing or finely detailed waves. But several other DVRed weekend shows/channels were okay. Didn't bother rebooting, figuring it was a rare local system glitch.


Earlier, noticed the switched-digital-video (SDV) channels often are incompatible with rapid channel surfing--if you quickly return to a SDV channel. Seem to encounter more "channel not accessible, try again" messages after returning to SDV channels. BTW, still wondering how to use diagnostics to pinpoint SDV channels? -- John


----------



## len3121

ESPN3.com is now active. Saw an email from TWC this morning and TW now showing up on espn3.com's list of providers. Was able to sign in using the login info from my services on twc's site.


Noticing some problems accessing events though - getting error messages. Not sure if this is specific to me, all TW customers, or everyone that is able to use the service


----------



## Berk32

we also have access to a live stream of ESPN itself (which is not on espn3)
http://espn.go.com/espnnetworks 


TWC is the first.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/19385078
> 
> 
> BTW, still wondering how to use diagnostics to pinpoint SDV channels? -- John



I'm not sure about MDN boxes but, for an ODN box, page 8 of the ODN diagnostics shows the "Tuner State" for the each of the tuners... it will indicate either "SDV" or "NON SDV". If you scan up through the channels while in diagnostics, the currently watched tuner will be the primary tuner.


ODN diagnostics can be entered by pressing and holding [Select] (until the Mail icon lights in an SA/Cisco box, or for 5-7 seconds in a Samsung), then press [Down].


I know NYC is not near this yet, but FWIW, Charlotte is now nearly 100% SDV. Besides the broadcast channels, the only HDs that are _NOT_ SDV are ESPN, HBO East and SHO East. On the SD side, there are still a handful of linear channels, but not too many... ESPN, Nick, Nick Jr, CNN, Oxygen and a few others... about a dozen or so total.


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/19386149
> 
> 
> I'm not sure about MDN boxes but, for an ODN box, page 8 of the ODN diagnostics shows the "Tuner State" for the each of the tuners... it will indicate either "SDV" or "NON SDV". If you scan up through the channels while in diagnostics, the currently watched tuner will be the primary tuner.
> 
> 
> ODN diagnostics can be entered by pressing and holding [Select] (until the Mail icon lights in an SA/Cisco box, or for 5-7 seconds in a Samsung), then press [Down].



Thanks. Here with an 8300HD/Navigator, page 2 (of 29) shows Tuner State, but this apparently only reads "Ready" on both SDV and non-SDV channels, assuming CNN-HD (778) is non-SDV and MGM-HD is still SDV.


Page 20 (of 29), under SDV Mode, reads 0 (50V enabled) for CNN and *0 (SDV enabled)* for MGM. Needs more checking once I find a list of local SDV channels here. [EDIT: Berk32's Excel spreadsheet (to 8/19/10) seems to list them for upper Manhattan.]-- John


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/19386474
> 
> 
> Thanks. Here with an 8300HD/Navigator, page 2 (of 29) shows Tuner State, but this apparently only reads "Ready" on both SDV and non-SDV channels, assuming CNN-HD (778) is non-SDV and MGM-HD is still SDV.
> 
> 
> Page 20 (of 29), under SDV Mode, reads 0 (50V enabled) for CNN and *0 (SDV enabled)* for MGM. Needs more checking once I find a list of local SDV channels here. -- John



there are 2 different diagnostic menus.


The 2nd one he is talking about is holding select on your remote for ~5 seconds, then hitting down.


----------



## John Mason

^^^Sure, Berk32. Believe I outlined the differences between the 6-page Channel 996 diagnostics versus the 29-pager some weeks back above. Edited in a link to your Excel spreadsheet just above after loading it and noticing the SDV-channel listings. -- John


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/19386691
> 
> 
> ^^^Sure, Berk32. Believe I outlined the differences between the 6-page Channel 996 diagnostics versus the 29-pager some weeks back above. Edited in a link to your Excel spreadsheet just above after loading it and noticing the SDV-channel listings. -- John



no no no - i'm not even talk about channel 996


There are 2 different diagnostic pages - although i'm not sure which boxes can access what..


I know all boxes can access the select for 5 seconds then down own - some can also do select then up - my Sammy 3090 (others have to do a 2 button shortcut on the box itself to get there - my SA hdc4250)


Now that i think about it - I easily get confused which one is which - up vs down... and since I'm not home I cant check...











And i need to find some time to finish updating that spreadsheet... some things moved and I gotta go thru everything one more time because i missed something...


----------



## John Mason

^^^In midtown my 8300HD/Navigator gets the 6-page diagnostics on 996, plus the different 29-page diagnostics with the SELECT/MAIL-LIGHT/DOWN sequences. AFAIK, my 6-pager lacks the Tuner SDV mode mentioned. Not sure what's meant by no, no, no.







-- John


EDIT: Suggest adding a how-to-use summary at the start of your Excel page. It's becoming a little hard to follow.


----------



## jcalabria

AFAIK...


---------------------------



ODN/MDN Diagnostics (all boxes)
Press and hold [Select], then press [Down]. Works from the front panel or remote.
Although available on all boxes, content is different ODN vs. MDN
On the Cisco boxes, you hold [Select] until the mail icon lights... on Samsungs you just have to guess - 5-7 seconds usually works.

---------------------------



Full Hardware Diagnostics (Cisco x6xx boxes - may work on other SA/Cisco Boxes)
Press and hold [Vol+] and [Info] simultaneously on front panel (only)

A subset of the Cisco hardware diagnostics (most of the good stuff like QAM signal levels is in it) is also available:
Press and hold [Power] until the power light flashes, then release and press [Power] again. This works from the remote or front panel

---------------------------



Full Hardware Diagnostics (Samsung)
Press and hold [Select], then press [Up]. Works from remote or front panel.
The Samsung diagnostics have lots of interesting info not found in the Cisco diags, including display EDID info, source copy protection flags, current audio mode, etc.

---------------------------


A diagnostics "channel" is also available in most systems, but is very limited compared to the full diagnostics pages.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/19387230
> 
> 
> AFAIK...
> 
> 
> ---------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> ODN/MDN Diagnostics (all boxes)
> Press and hold [Select], then press [Down]. Works from the front panel or remote.
> Although available on all boxes, content is different ODN vs. MDN
> On the Cisco boxes, you hold [Select] until the mail icon lights... on Samsungs you just have to guess - 5-7 seconds usually works.
> 
> ---------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> Full Hardware Diagnostics (Cisco x6xx boxes - may work on other SA/Cisco Boxes)
> Press and hold [Vol+] and [Info] simultaneously on front panel (only)
> 
> A subset of the Cisco hardware diagnostics (most of the good stuff like QAM signal levels is in it) is also available:
> Press and hold [Power] until the power light flashes, then release and press [Power] again. This works from the remote or front panel
> 
> ---------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> Full Hardware Diagnostics (Samsung)
> Press and hold [Select], then press [Up]. Works from remote or front panel.
> The Samsung diagnostics have lots of interesting info not found in the Cisco diags, including display EDID info, source copy protection flags, current audio mode, etc.
> 
> ---------------------------
> 
> 
> A diagnostics "channel" is also available in most systems, but is very limited compared to the full diagnostics pages.



There we go...


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/19387102
> 
> 
> ^^^In midtown my 8300HD/Navigator gets the 6-page diagnostics on 996, plus the different 29-page diagnostics with the SELECT/MAIL-LIGHT/DOWN sequences. AFAIK, my 6-pager lacks the Tuner SDV mode mentioned. Not sure what's meant by no, no, no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- John
> 
> 
> EDIT: Suggest adding a how-to-use summary at the start of your Excel page. It's becoming a little hard to follow.



"no no no" meant forget the 6-page one on 996 - its basically useless (except for quick access to one or 2 pieces of information)



as for adding a how-to-use.... i probably should.... the original purpose of that spreadsheet was to find hidden content.... expanded once i got interested in finding out everything that was in there... added the colors for my own 'fun' - i forget other people have to decipher it - although its usually self explanatory once you look at whats colored what...


----------



## John Mason

Noticed someone mentioned this one page back. A CS rep tonight said she gets it in Queens but it's no longer on S.Manhattan's lineup. 101 is SD Sundance and 266 Sundance also appears to be SD. Anyone know why Sundance HD was dropped for S.Manhattan? -- John


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/19388719
> 
> 
> Noticed someone mentioned this one page back. A CS rep tonight said she gets it in Queens but it's no longer on S.Manhattan's lineup. 101 is SD Sundance and 266 Sudance also appears to be SD. Anyone know why Sundance HD was dropped for S.Manhattan? -- John



we never got sundance hd


It was scheduled to be added but was postponed


If a CS rep told you she got in in queens.... she was clearly confused.


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/19389468
> 
> 
> we never got sundance hd
> 
> 
> It was scheduled to be added but was postponed
> 
> 
> If a CS rep told you she got in in queens.... she was clearly confused.



Okay, I must have been confusing the many Sundance HD movies I've been watching--for some time--from HD Showcase OD. Still a puzzler about those dual 101/266 Sundance channels now running here (S. Manhattan)--with Encore HD also at channel 275. -- John


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/19390360
> 
> 
> Okay, I must have been confusing the many Sundance HD movies I've been watching--for some time--from HD Showcase OD. Still a puzzler about those dual 101/266 Sundance channels now running here (S. Manhattan)--with Encore HD also at channel 275. -- John



the 250s and 260s has a bunch of SD movie channels - the 270s and 280s have HD versions.


They made a new package out of them (with Encore)


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/19388719
> 
> 
> Noticed someone mentioned this one page back. A CS rep tonight said she gets it in Queens but it's no longer on S.Manhattan's lineup. 101 is SD Sundance and 266 Sundance also appears to be SD. Anyone know why Sundance HD was dropped for S.Manhattan? -- John



We never did get Sundance-HD yet. It was announced back when Ovation-HD was announced to be added in August I believe. Both were postponed. Ovation-HD popped up in the most recent adds, but Sundance did not. As far as I know, no date has been annouced for a Sundance-HD add.


Scott


----------



## heinriph

Does anyone here know off the top of their head if there is a reasonably priced 'remote extender' for the 8300HD/HDC boxes that would allow me to stash the box out of sight? Is the remote function on these boxes IR or RF?

I'd love to place the unit out of sight, and just have a little IR or RF receiver tacked onto the top of my TV set.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heinriph* /forum/post/19396051
> 
> 
> Does anyone here know off the top of their head if there is a reasonably priced 'remote extender' for the 8300HD/HDC boxes that would allow me to stash the box out of sight? Is the remote function on these boxes IR or RF?
> 
> I'd love to place the unit out of sight, and just have a little IR or RF receiver tacked onto the top of my TV set.



If the 8300 is the only device you need to extend, THIS should work ($16):

 


It will plug right into the IR port that I know at least the 8300HDC has.


If you want to extend IR to more equipment, then something like THIS KIT should work ($45):

 


I have one of these in my system and it extends the IR to an 8640HDC, my TV, my AVR, a remote RF switch and an antenna rotor control.


----------



## d3193




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heinriph* /forum/post/19396051
> 
> 
> Does anyone here know off the top of their head if there is a reasonably priced 'remote extender' for the 8300HD/HDC boxes that would allow me to stash the box out of sight? Is the remote function on these boxes IR or RF?
> 
> I'd love to place the unit out of sight, and just have a little IR or RF receiver tacked onto the top of my TV set.



I have a similar problem. My equipment is not all installed "line of sight", so IR controlled equipment causes problems. Blue tooth is an answer, but when Sony introduced it with their PS3, there were nothing but complaints. Not sure why. I think it's the answer for remote controls - the unit always responds even though it's in another room. But it looks as though we're stuck with IR for now. Which means all equipment must be in plain sight, or we have to install IR extenders (I use one, with uncertain results).


----------



## scott_bernstein

I am so close to pulling the trigger on FIOS. They were at my building on Monday night and they are offering me a comparable package to what I get with TWC including land line (not internet!) phone service, and broadband internet for less than I am paying for just my TV & Internet service from TWC.


They are claiming that my internet speeds will be 35 times faster that with TWC (my TWC uploads, which I do quite a lot of, are achingly slow) -- and they would throw in a free wireless networking modem. The HDTV package is comparable -- though currently they do not carry IFC-HD or TCM-HD both of which I watch relatively frequently, I would get both HDNet & HDNet Movies back (!!!) and as part of a similar movie package to what I get now (where I have HBO, Showtime, Cinemax, and Starz as premiums), I would get also Encore and TMC. I guess if I watched sports I would care about MSG-HD, I'm not a sports watcher.


Now my only hurdle is to call TWC to find out what my penalty would be for getting out of my "price lock" guarantee.


Considering the fact that I pay for a separate land line now, I should save, according to the salesman over $60/month.


----------



## peterlee

The math works out in favor of canceling. The early cancellation fee is $150; I believe it's also pro rata so it deceases after each month of the contract. Even it you had just started the deal yesterday, you'd get your money back after three months of Verizon service, assuming the salesperson's savings estimates are accurate. Seems like a no-brainer to me: cancel! And go bother the people in the Verizon thread (where I hope to join you soon).


----------



## Berk32

They have shifted more channels to SDV


----------



## Berk32

and of course while i'm checking more things are moved....


----------



## pgershon

Actually they have relocated a bunch of non SDV channels. The three channels on frequency 759 seem to now be on 537 (703, 708 and 748). This is big improvement for me as my Moxi has issues receiving TWC frequencies above 750. At the lower frequency, SNR on these channels has gone from 27 to 34.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pgershon* /forum/post/19401911
> 
> 
> Actually they have relocated a bunch of non SDV channels. The three channels on frequency 759 seem to now be on 537 (703, 708 and 748). This is big improvement for me as my Moxi has issues receiving TWC frequencies above 750. At the lower frequency, SNR on these channels has gone from 27 to 34.



yes


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/19399323
> 
> 
> I am so close to pulling the trigger on FIOS.
> 
> I should save, according to the salesman over $60/month.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/19399927
> 
> 
> Seems like a no-brainer to me: cancel! And go bother the people in the Verizon thread (where I hope to join you soon).



It is definitely a no-brainer. I don't know if audio and video hiccups are still an hourly (as it was for me), daily, or weekly occurrence with TW but I cannot recall it ever happening with FIOS. That's reason enough.


Personally, I see and hear much better picture and audio. The 60 bucks is about what I'm still saving too which is also a major plus. There are folks claiming in the Verizon threads that they are currently receiving their new 500 GB box and there is new software rolling out that will enable external hard drives. Also we do have the multi room DVR capability, which is convenient.


Sure there are some quirks to adjust to but for me it's all worth it. TCM looks very good in SD and hopefully we will get the TCMHD soon. I'm upset about MSGHD but I work around that. Sometimes I miss NY1 but I found that it was too redundant and not as up to the minute as I prefer. There are other ways to get the same info. FIOS has some cool widgets which can be set up for quick info like the weather etc. And they have a great VOD set up with plenty of free HD and premium channel HD too.


----------



## Berk32

Spreadsheet for Northern Manhattan.

 

twcHD 10-28-10.zip 121.3857421875k . file


----------



## Berk32

TWC NYC


155 HD channels (+3 announced)

149 individual HD channels; 6 HD On Demand


275 Encore HD

291 TWC Movie Pass HD on Demand

340 Adult HD On Demand

355/496 PPV-HD

356/496 PPV-HD-2

411 TEAM HD (SDV)

445 GAME1-HD

446 GAME2-HD

465 Tennis Channel HD

467 CBS College Sports HD (SDV)

468 NHL Network HD

469 GOL TV HD (SDV)

470 Fox Soccer+ HD

471 Big Ten HD On Demand

472 Big Ten Network HD

473 Big Ten 2 HD (SDV)

474 Big Ten 3 HD (SDV)

475 Big Ten 4 HD (SDV)

476 Big Ten 5 HD (SDV)

477 ESPN Goal Line HD

478 ESPNews HD

479 ESPNU HD

480 Outdoor Channel HD

481 Versus HD

482 Golf HD

483 3DTV-1 (SDV)

484 3DTV-2 (SDV)

485 Fox Soccer HD (SDV)

488 NBATVHD

489 MLB Network HD

647 MavTV HD (SDV)

648 Smithsonian HD On Demand

649 Smithsonian HD (SDV)

650 MGM HD (SDV)

651/952 HBO HD

652/953 HBO2 HD (SDV)

653/954 HBO Family HD (SDV*)

654/955 HBO Comedy HD (SDV*)

655/956 HBO Signature HD (SDV*)

656/958 HBO Zone HD (SDV*)

657/958 HBO Latino HD (SDV)

658 CineMax HD

659 MoreMax HD

660 ActionMAX HD (SDV)

661 ThrillerMAX HD

662 WMAX HD

663 @MAX HD

664 5StarMAX HD (SDV)

665 OuterMAX HD

666 Showtime HD

667 Showtime 2 HD

668 ShowCase HD

669 Showtime Extreme HD

670 Showtime Beyond HD (SDV)

671 Showtime Women HD (SDV)

673 Showtime Next HD (SDV)

674 TMC HD

675 TMCxtra HD

676 Starz HD

677 Starz Edge HD

678 Starz Kids & Family HD

681 Starz Comedy HD

683/293 REELZ HD (SDV)

684 Hallmark HD (SDV)

685 BBC America HD (SDV)

686 Crime and Investigation HD (SDV)

687 Live Well HD (WABC 7.2)

688 DIY HD (SDV)

689 Style HD

690 TV Guide HD (SDV)

691 Fuse HD (SDV)

692 G4 HD (SDV)

693 GSN HD

*** Sundance HD******** was announced for 10/20/10 ********

694 CMT HD (SDV)

695 gmc HD******** was announced for 7/29/10 ********

696 National Geographic Wild HD (SDV)

697 History International HD

698 Planet Green HD

699 Showcase On Demand HD

700 Movies On Demand HD

701 NY1 HD

702 WCBS (CBS) HD

703 TNT HD

704 WNBC (NBC) HD

705 WNYW (FOX) HD

706 Nickelodeon HD (SDV)

707 WABC (ABC) HD

708 TBS HD

709 WWOR (My Network TV) HD

710 FX HD

711 WPIX (The CW) HD

713 WNET (PBS) HD

714 MSNBC HD

715 CNBC HD

716 USA HD

717 Syfy HD

718 Bravo HD

719 VH1 HD (SDV)

720 MTV HD

722 The Hub HD (SDV)

723 Investigation Discovery HD (SDV)

724 E! HD

726 SNY HD

727 MSG HD

728 ESPN HD

729 ESPN2 HD

731 WPXN (iON) HD

733 QVC HD

734 Universal HD (SDV)

736 Spike HD

737 BET HD

738 ABC Family HD

739 HSN HD (SDV)

740 History Channel HD

741 WXTV (Univision) HD

743 Fox Business News HD

744 Fox News HD

745 Comedy Central HD

746 A&E HD

747 WNJU (Telemundo) HD

748 MSG+ HD

749 Disney HD

750 Food Network HD

751 Cooking Channel HD (SDV)

752 The Learning Channel HD

753 YES HD

754 AMC HD

757 EWTN HD (SDV)

758 Headline News HD

759 WE HD

*** Wedding Central HD******** was announced for 9/1/10 ********

760 Disney XD HD

761 Cartoon Network HD

763 Biography HD (SDV)

764 HGTV HD

765 National Geographic HD

766 Discovery HD

767 HD Theater (SDV)

768 WFUT (Telefutura) HD

769 Galavision HD (SDV)

770 CSPAN HD (SDV)

772 Weather Channel HD

774 Speed HD

775 Science Channel HD

776 CSPAN2 HD (SDV)

777 CSPAN3 HD (SDV)

778 CNN HD

780 Lifetime Movie Network HD

781 IFC HD (SDV)

782 TCM HD

783 Ovation HD (SDV)

784 Hallmark Movie Channel HD

786 Animal Planet HD

787 Africa Channel HD

788 Travel Channel HD

790 TV One HD

791 Palladia HD


----------



## willmthom

Cisco makes an extender for its boxes. Check out http://www.cisco.com/web/consumer/su...es,acc~panel-1


----------



## SRFast

Hi. Since early this afternoon many HD channels aren't available, but their SD counterparts work fine. Channels like IFC-HD, OvaHD,HDTH, etc. all display "Not Available At This Time. Please Try Again Later" message. Anyone else having a problem with these channels?


TIA....JL


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRFast* /forum/post/19404385
> 
> 
> Hi. Since early this afternoon many HD channels aren't available, but their SD counterparts work fine. Channels like IFC-HD, OvaHD,HDTH, etc. all display "Not Available At This Time. Please Try Again Later" message. Anyone else having a problem with these channels?
> 
> 
> TIA....JL



1) There's no connection between the SD and HD channels ( one working vs one not working)


2) try rebooting your boxes - they shifted a bunch of channels to SDV and added to the SDV bandwidth, and your box may have not gotten all the new information.


----------



## scott_bernstein

>HD Movie Pass On Demand

What exactly is this channel? I don't seem to have it...


----------



## HRAMOS1965

Since Tuesday i have many HD channel telling me its not available and one showtime channel with cinemax programming Ive got Time Warner coming out Saturday


----------



## HRAMOS1965

This SDV PROGRAMMING IS MESSING UP EVERYTHING SINCE THEY STARTED IT


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HRAMOS1965* /forum/post/19406000
> 
> 
> Since Tuesday i have many HD channel telling me its not available and one showtime channel with cinemax programming Ive got Time Warner coming out Saturday



Some things moved around and your box didn't get properly updated with the new maping.


A reboot should do the trick.....


I haven't had any SDV issues...


----------



## HRAMOS1965

rebooted about three times and a forth with Time Warner tech on the phone and it happening on all three boxes


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HRAMOS1965* /forum/post/19406187
> 
> 
> rebooted about three times and a forth with Time Warner tech on the phone and it happening on all three boxes



SDV is very similar to the VOD technology so your "On Demand" channels should be having the same issue. You can test this.


It would indicate that your box is having trouble with its 2-way communication to the TW servers. Probably a wiring issue in your building, apartment, or local junction box.


----------



## nyctveng

for those folks that have gone to 23 or 96 St to swap your boxes, check your bills following a swap. i swapped 2 ancient boxes for 2 samsung hd boxes and my bill went up $26 the following month. they charged me for 4 total boxes when i only have 2. then spent 30 minutes on the phone arguing the charges with an idiot that was probably in training.


----------



## HRAMOS1965

SR FAST has the same issues with HD channels I have check my cable in my apartment and its good the connectors are good


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/19409072
> 
> 
> for those folks that have gone to 23 or 96 St to swap your boxes, check your bills following a swap. i swapped 2 ancient boxes for 2 samsung hd boxes and my bill went up $26 the following month. they charged me for 4 total boxes when i only have 2. then spent 30 minutes on the phone arguing the charges with an idiot that was probably in training.



I had the same problem at 23rd st.. They charged me for a 3rd DVR. Customer service was arguing with me for over an hour. I made them read out the entire bill and they kept saying 3 DVR's. They even sent out a tech because they though there was a problem with my line.


I finally went back to 23rd street and started to make a scene and they finally realized their mess up.


----------



## prepress

Well, the recent firmware update did one thing. My box (SA 4250HDC) now holds the resolution I set for it when it's turned off or changing channels. I am using a good VP, but the hiccuping whenever there was a channel/resolution change was too annoying at times.


----------



## bouhhan

has anyone experienced brief blackouts/purple fuzzy flashes in the past few days?


i'm on cisco boxes...


----------



## hyedipin

I am using HDHomeRun with Windows Media Center 7, and if any of you used one with CQAM would know how big of a pain in the neck the whole process of setting up channels is. All channels have to be added manually, (scan won't pick them up) and on top, you would have to go through and make sure numbers are actually matching channels, on top, you would have to go through the manual Channel to Guide matching, so that you can actually use the guide, because the guide doesn't know which channels you have (again, because the scan won't pick them up, so call signs are not added).


Anyway, I had to do the whole thing again over the course of the weekend, being picky I am, took me about 3 hours, but I finally got it all right, and I was able to eliminate the duplicates (3 in some cases) and get rid of SD versions and keep HD of everything, whatever is available.


Here is my list, I hope this can be useful for others who may have to do the same thing, and I hope someone can keep a similar list (I used SiliconDust's list as a base, but this one has duplicates marked, and also my suggested channel line up)

Red means it is SD duplicate of HD broadcast and will be hidden from guide/list of channels. Do not mind anything else..



















Here are the analog channels that I can watch on my TV but not via WMC7:


----------



## John Mason

^^^Thanks, hyedipin, for the readings! Noticed a lot of SDs are 544X480 versus 704x480, and earlier AVS charts akin to this suggest FIOS and others would be using 704X480, instead of format resolution reductions, providing crisper SD images.


While tinkering with computer readings, you might want to look into other software such as the free MSU Video Quality Measurement Tool , (Google for various sites and see post re V2.7 update .), which offers HD pro add-ons to provide objective measurements of video quality (VQ). Noticed a recent Motion Imaging Journal (SMPTE.org) article where the author used this software to graph VQ between JP2000 and MPEG-4 codecs using various types of scenes. Suggest care to avoid any potential viruses etc. in this Russian software.


Here's another shareware program (see sublink ) that one AVSer engineer used to create a spectrum analysis chart (contrast vs. frequencies) of a football stadium scene (see two sublinked jpegs.)-- John


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hyedipin* /forum/post/19420222
> 
> 
> I am using HDHomeRun with Windows Media Center 7, and if any of you used one with CQAM would know how big of a pain in the neck the whole process of setting up channels is. All channels have to be added manually, (scan won't pick them up) and on top, you would have to go through and make sure numbers are actually matching channels, on top, you would have to go through the manual Channel to Guide matching, so that you can actually use the guide, because the guide doesn't know which channels you have (again, because the scan won't pick them up, so call signs are not added).
> 
> 
> Anyway, I had to do the whole thing again over the course of the weekend, being picky I am, took me about 3 hours, but I finally got it all right, and I was able to eliminate the duplicates (3 in some cases) and get rid of SD versions and keep HD of everything, whatever is available.
> 
> 
> Here is my list, I hope this can be useful for others who may have to do the same thing, and I hope someone can keep a similar list (I used SiliconDust's list as a base, but this one has duplicates marked, and also my suggested channel line up)
> 
> Red means it is SD duplicate of HD broadcast and will be hidden from guide/list of channels. Do not mind anything else..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the analog channels that I can watch on my TV but not via WMC7:





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/19424332
> 
> 
> ^^^Thanks, Hyedipin, for the readings! Noticed a lot of SDs are 544X480 versus 704x480, and earlier AVS charts akin to this suggest FIOS and others would be using 704X480, instead of format resolution reductions, providing crisper SD images.
> 
> 
> While tinkering with computer readings, you might want to look into other software such as the free MSU Video Quality Measurement Tool , (Google for various sites), which offers HD pro add-ons to provide objective measurements of PQ. Noticed a recent Motion Imaging Journal (SMPTE.org) article where the author used this software to compare PQ and chart PQ of two pro video codecs using various types of scenes. Suggest care to avoid any potential viruses etc. in this Russian software. -- John



The TSReader software I've mentioned here a few times works fine with an HDHomerun tuner. Shows detailed information on each QAM transport stream, including video bitrates. The Lite version is free for non-commercial use.


----------



## hyedipin

The SD readings may be off, mainly because WMC7 displays everything in 1080i or whatever the resolution I am running my PC at. As I said, this list is mainly for channel numbers for those who needs to add channels manually and for them to have the call signs, basically column 1 and 4, rest is subject to review & confirmation.


Does MSU check broadcast resolution as well or only the recorded videos? It seems like I would have to record a sample from each channel and run through MSU. I wonder if there is any other way, I will check and refresh.


Edit: Thanks jcalabria, just noticed your post (posted probably at the same time) I will consider that as well.


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hyedipin* /forum/post/19424370
> 
> 
> Does MSU check broadcast resolution as well or only the recorded videos? It seems like I would have to record a sample from each channel and run through MSU. I wonder if there is any other way, I will check and refresh.



Be surprised if MSU didn't have a feature to indicate broadcast resolution. A Google Image search brings up lots of charts/graphs possible since there are many plug-ins. Not an MSU expert but believe it has the ability to measure video sequences (motion), verses that shareware for spectrum analysis (SA) I linked, using a 4:2:2 converted frame, apparently. Visiting the SA shareware site it seems it's aimed at audio SA, although clearly engineer dr1394 got it working with an HD video frame.


Measuring bit rates with something seems a given, but coupling that with objective video quality tools seems more informative. Charts/graphs comparing OTA/cable signals/images with bit rates and MSU or spectrum analysis results should be useful. You could add Blu-ray readings of similar video sequences or frames. The graphs within AVS showing complete Blu-ray bitrates don't translate that well into potential PQ IMO. -- John


----------



## Agent_C

I happened to be at the northern tip of Manhattan yesterday and happed upon this TWC facility at 215th Street. It takes up just about a whole city block and had these cool Earth stations in one of the parking lots.


A_C


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/19424871
> 
> 
> I happened to be at the northern tip of Manhattan yesterday and happed upon this TWC facility at 215th Street. It takes up just about a whole city block and had these cool Earth stations in one of the parking lots.
> 
> 
> A_C



Those are Simulsats... they can look at the entire domestic arc with one dish... you just place a feed horn and LNA/LNC in the feed box at the appropriate location to pick up a particular satellite. The initial setup to align the dish to the arc is a real PITA.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/19424361
> 
> 
> The TSReader software I've mentioned here a few times works fine with an HDHomerun tuner. Shows detailed information on each QAM transport stream, including video bitrates. The Lite version is free for non-commercial use.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hyedipin* /forum/post/19424370
> 
> 
> Edit: Thanks jcalabria, just noticed your post (posted probably at the same time) I will consider that as well.



Just to demonstrate what TSReader can show, here's a few screen caps:


Typical clear QAM with local broadcast streams. Typical packaging for here - two HDs plus five SDs (bar chart shows relative bandwidth of each stream):











Typical SDV channel... 41.89% unused pool available, one encrypted HD plus three SDs (two encrypted (red), one clear (green)):











SDV channel running two HD streams, no SDs. The two 395Kb/s streams are the AC3 audio for the HD streams:











An SDV channel with no current active program streams... everything except some small amount of overhead is in the "null" pool stream.










You can watch these and actually see program streams come and go as people tune programs.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/19424902
> 
> 
> Those are Simulsats... they can look at the entire domestic arc with one dish... you just place a feed horn and LNA/LNC in the feed box at the appropriate location to pick up a particular satellite. The initial setup to align the dish to the arc is a real PITA.


_Ques’que c’est_ "*domestic arc*" ?


A_C


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/19425572
> 
> _Ques'que c'est_ "*domestic arc*" ?
> 
> 
> A_C



The section (arc) of the geostationary satellite orbit that contains the satellites typically used for fixed station communications within the continental US... These satellites would be orbiting ~22k miles directly above the equator (an orbit that makes them appear stationary from the ground), from a longitude of ~70° West to 120° West.


----------



## hyedipin

With TS Reader, I couldn't find where it is displaying the resolution?


----------



## jcalabria

Quote:

Originally Posted by *hyedipin* 
With TS Reader, I couldn't find where it is displaying the resolution?
You have to expand/select the correct item in the tree... in this case for Program ID 480, the video stream is PID 481 and the "Elementary Stream" info includes uncompressed bitrate, resolution, frame rate, etc. If you were to look at PID 482, you would see a set of parameters for the audio stream. In this example, the stream is from our local CBS SD feed.










You can also generate an HTML (or XML) report with all the parsed information from all of the streams contained in the QAM. Attached is one of the HTML exports "printed" to PDF.

 

SI Parsing by TSReader 2.8.46e.pdf 139.6181640625k . file


----------



## hyedipin

Thank you very much, I did not notice that when I quickly went through the list of channels.


----------



## JeffMoney

I ordered the nba league pass as i do every year and now thats it off the free week i am getting all but one channel i get 401-410 but 412 (NBATEAMHD) it says call customer care so i called and they said you have to wait till tonite to see if you get the game. i told them even tho there is no game i should be getting the picture that says teamhd , he didnt understand, i told him tell the tech side to turn it on, its on your end..


----------



## Berk32

Are 745 736 and 720 out for anyone else?


----------



## scott_bernstein

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Berk32* 
Are 745 736 and 720 out for anyone else?
Yes. I'm in Upper Manhattan and 745 has been out all night. I missed the 2nd part of a 2 part South Park!


Has anyone called this in?


----------



## tamanaco

Re-recording the Daily Show on 45 this morning... Channels 745 736 and 720 are still not working.

Location: UWS around 88th St.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/19433158
> 
> 
> Are 745 736 and 720 out for anyone else?



No all working on w70st


----------



## tamanaco

I just switched to 701 and it's not working for me either.


----------



## NYPokerface

*Upcoming Channel Changes*


We understand the inconvenience when your favorite channel is no longer in its usual spot. Please accept our apology for recent channel changes. From time to time, it's necessary for us to shift channel positions to accommodate programming agreements.




Manhattan, Brooklyn/Queens and Mount Vernon

November 5, 2010 


In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned:




The previously rescheduled launch of KBS World on ch. 536 for November 3, 2010 did not occur.




The launch of Wedding Central HD has been postponed.




The previously scheduled launch of Wedding Central (ch. 94) occurred on November 3, 2010.




On or about November 10, 2010 we will launch Primetime on Demand HD on ch. 695 and ch. 1010.




The previously scheduled changes slated to occur on December 1, 2010 will now occur on December 8, 2010. As a reminder these changes include:




The launch of RTN+ on ch. 527, CCTV-4 on ch. 586, CTI on ch. 588, ETTV China on ch. 594, ETTV Financial on ch. 595, ETTV Drama on ch. 596, ETTV Yoyo on ch. 597, GMA Pinoy on ch. 541, GMA Life on ch. 542 and Phoenix Info News on ch. 585. These channels cannot be accessed on CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Products purchased at retail without additional two-way capable equipment. Also on that date, we will launch GMA DZBB Radio on ch. 543, GMA DWLS Radio on ch. 544 and we will move The Filipino Channel from ch. 594 to ch. 539, ETTV NY from ch. 585 to ch. 592 and ETTV News from ch. 587 to ch. 593.




Also on that date, we will launch Disney Family Movies on Demand on ch. 1050, move Primetime on Demand HD from ch. 695 and 1010 to ch. 698 and 1010 and move Planet Green HD from ch. 698 to ch. 695. On or about this date we also anticipate launching the TW Cable Info Channel on ch. 411.




On that date in Manhattan, Brooklyn and Queens Specials (Ch. 113) will be renamed Shop Zeal.




On or about December 31, 2010 we will cease carriage of Cultural.es (a/k/a TVe. Cultural.es) on ch. 828.


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

It's about time we're getting more HD OnDemand channels. When are we getting the premium channels on demand??


----------



## Berk32

Quote:

Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC* 
It's about time we're getting more HD OnDemand channels. When are we getting the premium channels on demand??
don't know if we're actually getting more - more like they're splitting ch 699 into 2 (and hopefully adding abc shortly)


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/19441030
> 
> 
> don't know if we're actually getting more - more like they're splitting ch 699 into 2 (and hopefully adding abc shortly)



actually ABC ondemand is coming with primetime HD ondemand when it launches as well with all of the ESPN/ABC networks on demand as well next week on November 10th

http://www.marketwatch.com/story/tim...k=MW_news_stmp


----------



## JeffMoney

Does anyone have the NBA League Pass and does not get channel 412 (TEAMHD) i get a message saying call customer care, i am suppose to be getting that channel and yes i have HD..


----------



## jw1

I'm getting a lot of extended freezing and "please wait..." messages.

It's really annoying and makes shows completely unwatchable. More so than with the glitching and stuttering I've observed in the past.

Anyone else?

I'm in Tribeca.


----------



## HRAMOS1965

GOT THE SAME THING extended freezing and "please wait..." messages.


----------



## hyedipin

Food Network disappeared from 50 (NTSC), I do not see foodnetwork being offered under basic analog anymore, unless it moved to another analog channel.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hyedipin* /forum/post/19449972
> 
> 
> Food Network disappeared from 50 (NTSC), I do not see foodnetwork being offered under basic analog anymore, unless it moved to another analog channel.



They announced that it was going to be removed from basic. I still have it on analog here though.


----------



## hyedipin

I think they removed mine, 50 is just white noise now. The funny thing is IonHD and TBSHD still there, why would they decide to remove Food? If they remove TBS as well, why would anyone with a sane mind pay for basic cable, since all other channels are available OTA.


Edit:

I just checked the website, foodnetwork analog is removed from basic, but digital is still there:

*BASIC SERVICE*.

.

.

854 NY1 News

864 Food Network

873 Shop NBC

874 QVC: Quality Value Convenience Network

.

1914 Food Network

.

*STANDARD SERVICE*

.

.

.

49 Disney Channel

50 Food Network

52 TLC (The Learning Channel)

.

.

.

http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...ByPackage=true


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hyedipin* /forum/post/19450961
> 
> 
> I think they removed mine, 50 is just white noise now. The funny thing is IonHD and TBSHD still there, why would they decide to remove Food? If they remove TBS as well, why would anyone with a sane mind pay for basic cable, since all other channels are available OTA.
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> I just checked the website, foodnetwork analog is removed from basic, but digital is still there:
> 
> *BASIC SERVICE*.
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> 854 NY1 News
> 
> 864 Food Network
> 
> 873 Shop NBC
> 
> 874 QVC: Quality Value Convenience Network
> 
> .
> 
> 1914 Food Network
> 
> .
> 
> *STANDARD SERVICE*
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> 49 Disney Channel
> 
> 50 Food Network
> 
> 52 TLC (The Learning Channel)
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...ByPackage=true



the 800s isnt an analog package.


864 being listed as basic is an error - they just didnt update it


----------



## MacAlert

Anyone missing guide data?


----------



## dextux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacAlert* /forum/post/19452010
> 
> 
> Anyone missing guide data?




Missing the guide data here in NW Ohio. I came in here to see if any other TWC customers were reporting problems tonight in other regioins.


"Program Guide is unavailable at this time. Please try again later."


----------



## Berk32

Yes - some guide data is missing - i think its a byproduct of daylight savings ending.


----------



## jw1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HRAMOS1965* /forum/post/19449211
> 
> 
> GOT THE SAME THING extended freezing and "please wait..." messages.



So is this happening to anyone else? Is it just downtown?

This seems to have started in the last couple of weeks.


I've also noticed my hard drive spinning down on my SA8300HD.

I'm hoping that has to do with a software update and not a dying hard drive.


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hyedipin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think they removed mine, 50 is just white noise now. The funny thing is IonHD and TBSHD still there, why would they decide to remove Food? If they remove TBS as well, why would anyone with a sane mind pay for basic cable, since all other channels are available OTA
> 
> 
> [ChannelFilter=All&CLUID=510&Zip=&SortByPackage=true[/url]



ion is local ota channel 31 that falls under must carry


----------



## heinriph




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jw1* /forum/post/19452621
> 
> 
> So is this happening to anyone else? Is it just downtown?
> 
> This seems to have started in the last couple of weeks.
> 
> 
> I've also noticed my hard drive spinning down on my SA8300HD.
> 
> I'm hoping that has to do with a software update and not a dying hard drive.



I've been seeing this on DIY HD; freezes forever (minutes at a time), if I switch out and back in I see "channel is unavailable" banner, etc.... and few minutes later, back to normal.


Funny thing is, when not frozen, runs like a charm - it's not like a marginal signal that occasionally drops entirely. Or maybe it is, but SDV handles the problem differently (ie like this)?


----------



## John Mason

Lots of freezes over the weekend, too, (midtown east, 8300HD), with channel-not-available messages after briefly switching to another channel and back. Sometimes repeatedly pressing the "A" button brought the channel back. Checked page 20 (under SDV mode) within the 28-page diagnostics [discussed earlier above] for one frozen channel and it indicated SDV enabled. Hope there's a fix coming for the frozen images. That frequency of freezing--and extended freeze time--isn't acceptable for SDV--if it's mostly the SDV hardware/software causing the problem. -- John


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/19453465
> 
> 
> Lots of freezes over the weekend, too, (midtown east, 8300HD), with channel-not-available messages after briefly switching to another channel and back. Sometimes repeatedly pressing the "A" button brought the channel back. Checked page 20 (under SDV mode) within the 28-page diagnostics [discussed earlier above] for one frozen channel and it indicated SDV enabled. Hope there's a fix coming for the frozen images. That frequency of freezing--and extended freeze time--isn't acceptable for SDV--if it's mostly the SDV hardware/software causing the problem. -- John



I have gotten some recordings on SDV channels (Ovation-HD, mostly) that worked, but there are a few minutes snipped out of my recording here and there -- like I have the beginning and the end but the show is only 51 minutes long instead of an hour. And there are some random "edits" where like 5 minutes is missing at a time....Obviously has to do with SDV being "unavailable" for this channel.


TWC is just pushing me harder and harder out the door towards FIOS....


----------



## ajabrams

I'm also on UWS Manhattan and I've been getting the freezing on several channels. Of course one of them is my favorite--TCM HD. It plays fine for awhile, then it briefly freezes, recovers quickly and then freezes for a much longer time almost immediately. Infuriating!! I don't understand how a major cable company can introduce something like SDV until it has been thoroughly tested and perfected. Cable TV isn't inexpensive--I hope that this situation is fixable and that it happens soon!!


----------



## John Mason

Watched some Washington hearings on all the HD cspans just now and got multiple extended freezeups on each. Switched over to the SD cspan channels and there was no freezing. Wish our midtown ~500-unit building had access to FIOS, I'd switch immediately. -- John


EDIT: Jeez. Maybe I should edit out talk about FIOS switching. Had about 1 hour or mysterious intermittent Internet and phone loss Tuesday morning.


----------



## coreynyc

The freezing/"this channel not available" is an epedemic. TWC's service is atrocious


----------



## hansangb

FINALLY!!!! Saw a bunch of trucks inside our condo for a few days. I finally asked one of the techs if they were getting ready for FiOS. Much to my surprise, the answer was "yes we are. You should have it in about a month!"


The glitches, stutters, and audio drops are annoying, but frankly, I could live with them. But paying $99 for faster uplink service is killing me. I can't wait to switch over to Verizon's triple-play.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The freezing/"this channel not available" is an epedemic. TWC's service is atrocious



I guess I've just been very lucky or something. I haven't had any significant issues with any channel


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

Quote:

Originally Posted by *hansangb* 
FINALLY!!!! Saw a bunch of trucks inside our condo for a few days. I finally asked one of the techs if they were getting ready for FiOS. Much to my surprise, the answer was "yes we are. You should have it in about a month!"


The glitches, stutters, and audio drops are annoying, but frankly, I could live with them. But paying $99 for faster uplink service is killing me. I can't wait to switch over to Verizon's triple-play.
Where are you located?


----------



## Berk32

We now have ABC HD on demand (primteime hd launched)


also it looks like the moved some Hd channels OFF of SDV...


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/19464011
> 
> 
> We now have ABC HD on demand (primteime hd launched)
> 
> 
> also it looks like the moved some Hd channels OFF of SDV...



can you post an updated QAM chart?


----------



## DNINE

Here it goes again freazing, Ch not available. This really sucks







the amount of money I Dish out. Whats up with Verizon? UWS


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120* /forum/post/19464135
> 
> 
> can you post an updated QAM chart?



when i have time to go thru it all again...... maybe tonight.....


----------



## LisaM

One of my 8300 HD boxes spontaneously re-booted itself all night long on Monday night so I am going to swap it out today. The other one seems to be okay.


I have yet to hook up the converter box to my TiVo because I am still getting those channels which I watch directly through the TiVo.


Cannot wait for the FIOS installation to begin.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/19462072
> 
> 
> FINALLY!!!! Saw a bunch of trucks inside our condo for a few days. I finally asked one of the techs if they were getting ready for FiOS. Much to my surprise, the answer was "yes we are. You should have it in about a month!"
> 
> 
> The glitches, stutters, and audio drops are annoying, but frankly, I could live with them. But paying $99 for faster uplink service is killing me. I can't wait to switch over to Verizon's triple-play.



Note that their actual install time can vary wildly from their predicted install time. I think they were off by about 3 months in my building!


Scott


----------



## peterlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/19464011
> 
> 
> We now have ABC HD on demand (primteime hd launched)



It's not just ABC/Disney programming, it also includes NBC and CBS content.

http://hd.engadget.com/2010/11/09/ti...mand-tomorrow/ 


You can see a full lineup of what's available under the TV section at www.twondemand.com .


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/19466925
> 
> 
> It's not just ABC/Disney programming, it also includes NBC and CBS content.
> 
> http://hd.engadget.com/2010/11/09/ti...mand-tomorrow/
> 
> 
> You can see a full lineup of what's available under the TV section at www.twondemand.com .



What channel is the HD PT On Demand channel? (It's actually not all that exciting because most of this content was already on 699, the HD Freeview On Demand or whatever it was called. There were already sections for CBS and NBC, just not ABC; and the content is far more limited than the non-HD Primetime On Demand).


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/19466925
> 
> 
> It's not just ABC/Disney programming, it also includes NBC and CBS content.
> 
> http://hd.engadget.com/2010/11/09/ti...mand-tomorrow/
> 
> 
> You can see a full lineup of what's available under the TV section at www.twondemand.com .



we already had nbc and cbs.... didnt feel it was worth a mention...


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/19467215
> 
> 
> What channel is the HD PT On Demand channel? (It's actually not all that exciting because most of this content was already on 699, the HD Freeview On Demand or whatever it was called. There were already sections for CBS and NBC, just not ABC; and the content is far more limited than the non-HD Primetime On Demand).



695 (for now) - will swap with 698 next month (why they have to wait a month is just silly.. but whatever)


----------



## peterlee

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Berk32* 
we already had nbc and cbs.... didnt feel it was worth a mention...
Ah, did not know that since, as a Cablecard user, I don't get the on-demand channels. I was just going by the press release. And I would bet the channel swap in a month is due to a contractual issue.


BTW, what SDV channels got converted to linear? Are they channels that were linear that got turned to SDV only to have that reversed or are these channels that were launched as SDV but are now linear? I'm curious.


----------



## Berk32

Latest spreadsheet for Northern Manhattan.


BBC America, Nickelodeon, and one of the Cinemaxes were moved off SDV.

 

twcHD 11-10-10.zip 125.173828125k . file


----------



## peterlee

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Berk32* 
Latest spreadsheet for Northern Manhattan.


BBC America, Nickelodeon, and one of the Cinemaxes were moved off SDV.
Interesting. Nick HD launched as an SDV channel while BBC America got converted from linear to SDV and back to linear now. I wonder if that's an indication of their popularity? If HD viewership tracks to ratings, then Nick HD was one of most popular HD channels in the lineup. Maybe TWC decided it was more efficient just to send it out as a linear signal? And does it relate to the increase in freezing and glitches on SDV channels that people have been reporting recently? It's been notable for me too because SDV channels have been virtually trouble-free since the launch until about two or three weeks ago when freezes and macroblocking started to show up.


----------



## timewaster

There appears to be a new feature with the dvr.

if you hit the select button, it will bring up a list of shows that you can watch that was aired the last 48 hours even if you didn't record them.

i tried it last night and saw only about 4 shows in the list though.


----------



## peterlee

This is the "Look Back" feature that TWC has just announced. The window was announced as 3 days so not sure why you're only seeing 48 hours. It'll be available on 48 channels, 24 HD and 24 SD.



> Quote:
> NEW YORK--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Time Warner Cable today announced the launch of Look Back®, a free feature that gives Digital Video customers the ability to go back within a three-day window to watch shows they may have missed without setting their DVR. Look Back® will launch with 48 channels (24 in HD and 24 in Standard Definition) with a consistent lineup across cable systems. Customers can access Look Back® programming content immediately after it has aired on the network channel.
> 
> 
> After completing successful market trials in several cities, the company is launching this feature in multiple areas, including New York, New England, North Carolina, South Carolina, Ohio, Wisconsin and parts of Texas. Look Back® complements the company's Start Over feature, which allows a customer to restart a program in progress, and its On Demand offerings, which are generally available one to eight days after original air time.
> 
> 
> "Look Back® gives customers the ability to further time-shift and achieve more control over the programming they want to watch," stated Melinda Witmer, Executive Vice President and Chief Programming Officer for Time Warner Cable. "There is no need to set a DVR and no worries about getting special equipment. Look Back® is easy, fast and simple for all of us with busy schedules."
> 
> 
> To use this feature, Digital Video customers simply use the "Select" button on their remote control then choose Look Back® to find a program. The available window for these programs will be 72 hours. For example, if a show airs from 8:00-9:00 p.m. on Tuesday, customers can view that show immediately after it has aired until 9:00 p.m. on Friday. Customers may also pause and rewind their program selection.
> 
> 
> For a complete channel lineup and more information on Look Back®, please visit the Time Warner Cable website at: http://www.timewarnercable.com/Local...shx?linkid=166


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timewaster* /forum/post/19470611
> 
> 
> There appears to be a new feature with the dvr.
> 
> if you hit the select button, it will bring up a list of shows that you can watch that was aired the last 48 hours even if you didn't record them.
> 
> i tried it last night and saw only about 4 shows in the list though.



works with non dvr boxes


I have to say it is set up very poorly.


There is no good reason why this isn't set up under a normal on-demand menu with all of the available channels and programs (with program info) listed under one spot.


With this setup, you have to know in advance which channels have it available (and the little pop up box is horrible with its lack of information)


----------



## John Mason

Wonder how the time of day affects SDV freezeups? A movie on MGMHD (SDV) last night froze so frequently (and long each freezeup) it became unwatchable (midtown east, vintage 8300HD). As mentioned earlier, the three CSPAN HDs were freezing during the day.


So reluctantly called C.S. today and they 'flashed' the STB to supposedly boost its signal levels (after a cold boot). An MGMHD movie this morning isn't freezing, but if SDV channel selection requests are a factor, SDV-system activity must peak during primetime. Can't see how STB models could be a factor, and not sure whether neighborhood cable-system hardware could influence freezeups--more SDV requests in some areas. There are lots of search-engine hits for NYC TWC's BigBand SDV system. -- John


EDIT: Freezeups on MGHHD returned during a mid-afternoon movie today, sampled just for test purposes.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/19470848
> 
> 
> Wonder how the time of day affects SDV freezeups? A movie on MGMHD (SDV) last night froze so frequently (and long each freezeup) it became unwatchable (midtown east, vintage 8300HD). As mentioned earlier, the three CSPAN HDs were freezing during the day.
> 
> 
> So reluctantly called C.S. today and they 'flashed' the STB to supposedly boost its signal levels (after a cold boot). An MGMHD movie this morning isn't freezing, but if SDV channel selection requests are a factor, SDV-system activity must peak during primetime. Can't see how STB models could be a factor, and not sure whether neighborhood cable-system hardware could influence freezeups--more SDV requests in some areas. There are lots of search-engine hits for NYC TWC's BigBand SDV system. -- John



SDV performance is going to be different for everyone that reads this thread, since we're broken up into many smaller hubs for SDV and on demand.....


I haven't had any issues so far (only minor problems I've had are with the box itself not properly tuning into a channel until i flip away and back - but thats not directly related to SDV - it has happened with non-SDV channels). I have seen the not-available message a small number of times - but thats only been when i was flipping thru every single channel to check their current QAM home........


----------



## peterlee

For me, the recent spike in freezes and glitches aren't just limited to SDV channels; they also happen on linear channels as well. I also see a new glitch I've never seen before; the video freezes for an instant then it REPEATS the last two seconds before resuming again. I've never seen that before. It's happened several times in the last three weeks, most recently last night on 720, a non-SDV channel.


One thing to note about the new Look Back service; the TWC press release makes a point of noting very specifically that you can "pause and rewind" the program but of course, that leaves out fast forwarding. Presumably, this is how Start Over service works as well so users of this new service will not be able to fast forward? So these on-demand programs have commercials?


BTW, the distinction between Look Back and Start Over, while real, is so wonky and confusing, it undermines a clear message. Score another triumph for mediocre TWC marketing, which incidentally, sent me the same letter this week that they mailed out in May announcing the then-upcoming launch of SDV in June. The content of this second letter is exactly the same, including the now past launch dates but someone has nevertheless gone to the trouble to update the date on the letter! Hilarious stuff.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/19471882
> 
> 
> For me, the recent spike in freezes and glitches aren't just limited to SDV channels; they also happen on linear channels as well. I also see a new glitch I've never seen before; the video freezes for an instant then it REPEATS the last two seconds before resuming again. I've never seen that before. It's happened several times in the last three weeks, most recently last night on 720, a non-SDV channel.
> 
> 
> One thing to note about the new Look Back service; the TWC press release makes a point of noting very specifically that you can "pause and rewind" the program but of course, that leaves out fast forwarding. Presumably, this is how Start Over service works as well so users of this new service will not be able to fast forward? So these on-demand programs have commercials?
> 
> 
> BTW, the distinction between Look Back and Start Over, while real, is so wonky and confusing, it undermines a clear message. Score another triumph for mediocre TWC marketing, which incidentally, sent me the same letter this week that they mailed out in May announcing the then-upcoming launch of SDV in June. The content of this second letter is exactly the same, including the now past launch dates but someone has nevertheless gone to the trouble to update the date on the letter! Hilarious stuff.



You problem sounds like a failing DVR hard drive.....


As for the lack of FFWD, its something they've already introduced for many actual on demand titles (like the primetime content).


The fundamental difference between the Look back and OnDemand is that they are actually recording the lookback content themselves (which causes a few seconds of the previous program to show up) and you are basically just watching it off a TWC 'master DVR' - as opposed to ondeamnd - which is provided by the networks themselves with custom commercials (if any)


----------



## peterlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/19471963
> 
> 
> You problem sounds like a failing DVR hard drive....



I doubt it. I do a lot of OTA recording - probably the majority of my recordings are OTA because I record the OTA over the TWC-carried version - and this glitch has never once popped up on those recordings.


Besides, this doesn't look like a hard drive glitch, which tends to result in a loss of picture or audio for however brief a period, through a freeze or a skip ahead. In this video problem, there's no actual gap; the repeat covers what was already aired and then it proceeds smoothly ahead. You don't actually miss any picture or audio, which is the typical result of a hard drive failure as the drive head fails to read data properly.


Of course, my first thought when I saw the problem was a hard drive failure but as I never saw the problem on my OTA recordings over the last several weeks, I'm convinced otherwise. Coupled with the spike in what are unquestionably transmission glitches (skips, audio dropouts and video freezes), I feel reasonably secure ruling out a bad hard drive.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/19472020
> 
> 
> I doubt it. I do a lot of OTA recording - probably the majority of my recordings are OTA because I record the OTA over the TWC-carried version - and this glitch has never once popped up on those recordings.
> 
> 
> Besides, this doesn't look like a hard drive glitch, which tends to result in a loss of picture or audio for however brief a period, through a freeze or a skip ahead. In this video problem, there's no actual gap; the repeat covers what was already aired and then it proceeds smoothly ahead. You don't actually miss any picture or audio, which is the typical result of a hard drive failure as the drive head fails to read data properly.
> 
> 
> Of course, my first thought when I saw the problem was a hard drive failure but as I never saw the problem on my OTA recordings over the last several weeks, I'm convinced otherwise. Coupled with the spike in what are unquestionably transmission glitches (skips, audio dropouts and video freezes), I feel reasonably secure ruling out a bad hard drive.



If it were a problem in the signal - then you wouldn't freeze and then continue where it left off - you'd lose those seconds.


----------



## peterlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/19472107
> 
> 
> If it were a problem in the signal - then you wouldn't freeze and then continue where it left off - you'd lose those seconds.



As I said, this is something new. I've also shown it to Level 3 field techs and plant techs who also thought it was transmission glitch. I've done probably over 100 hours of OTA recording in the last three or four weeks. Not once have I seen it on the OTA recordings. I am using the same device to record from two input sources; when a phenomenon appears only when paired with one source and never the other, what is more likely: that the device is the cause or that the source is? Occam's razor tells me to look to the source.


I think it would be a pretty unique hard drive failure that only caused problems with cable recordings. The appearance of this glitch over an extended period of time on only certain kinds of recordings is convincing enough to me to rule out a mechanical cause.


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/19472170
> 
> 
> Not once have I seen it on the OTA recordings. I am using the same device to record from two input sources; when a phenomenon appears only when paired with one source and never the other, what is more likely: that the device is the cause or that the source is? Occam's razor tells me to look to the source.
> 
> 
> I think it would be a pretty unique hard drive failure that only caused problems with cable recordings. The appearance of this glitch over an extended period of time on only certain kinds of recordings is convincing enough to me to rule out a mechanical cause.



Same here. Don't think it's a hard drive failure. When the SDV channel repeatedly freezes, then restores sometime later, the video during the interval is missing. Haven't tried recording a SDV channel yet, but assume the frozen interval wouldn't be on the DVR recording.


BTW, as edited into my post just above, MGMHD began intermittent freeze-ups mid-afternoon, after my morning reboot/headend STB-signal-boost 'hit'. Assume if I call back they'll send a tech and offer to change my STB, but perhaps what's needed in a new or updated QAM edge server, AIUI used for neighborhood SDV. -- John


EDIT: Recall some posts not far back where we discussed the 'block-recordings' MPEG flag is set for some movies. One of the new Samsung STB diagnostics shows this flag status. I've had several attempted movie recordings or viewings where my 8300HD isn't recording at all and the instant backtrack ability of DVRs isn't there.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/19472107
> 
> 
> If it were a problem in the signal - then you wouldn't freeze and then continue where it left off - you'd lose those seconds.



I am having the same issue with picture blackouts. It is really annoying. I didn't think it was possible for TWC to get worse but they have. Paying a lot of money a month for cable. If I could get FIOS I would. Highly doubt it is the hard drive. Dying hard drives generally but not always make clunking sounds and there is a good chance you would hear it. Plus unlikely that a bunch of forum member drives would die simultaneously


----------



## andgarden

The really odd thing about look back is that you can't select a previous show from the guide, which would seem to me to be the natural way to implement it.


----------



## bouhhan

i have the blackouts as well as pixelation and no bravo hd - 718. tech on phone could do nothing so they scheduled a visit on the 20th and offered me a credit for the days between now and then.


----------



## lmz00

You can add me to the list of people experiencing similar problems. I've also seen the same thing on 720 today (with a TiVo).


I spent a week missing about half of my channels. It appeared to be random, too. Some would disappear and then reappear a few days later, then disappear again (including locals). Regular channels didn't work, whereas SDV ones would, etc.


----------



## Berk32

seems Look Back was disabled - cant find it on any of the channels.


----------



## pdroth

I have found it only on 2 channels - NBC and Showtime. The selection of shows you can look back to is pretty disappointing.


----------



## BkDude

Was watching and recording "The Walking Dead" on 754 last night when at about 10:43 the image pixilated and went to black screen for the rest of the show. I had to switch to the SD channel to continue to watch. I hate me some TWC.


----------



## jtltke137

I'm looking for some help here. I am a TWC subscriber from Dallas who is visiting my Mom here in Manhattan.


I really don't like her Scientific Atlanta Explorer 8300 HDC DVR. It is sluggish compared to the Motorola box I use.


Is there a newer model that she could swap her DVR for?


Thanks.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jtltke137* /forum/post/19490122
> 
> 
> I'm looking for some help here. I am a TWC subscriber from Dallas who is visiting my Mom here in Manhattan.
> 
> 
> I really don't like her Scientific Atlanta Explorer 8300 HDC DVR. It is sluggish compared to the Motorola box I use.
> 
> 
> Is there a newer model that she could swap her DVR for?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



yes - a few newer ones. Samsung, Cisco


----------



## jtltke137




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/19490294
> 
> 
> yes - a few newer ones. Samsung, Cisco



What is the best/newest model?


----------



## Berk32

Cablevision finally launched an overflow HD channel for MSG2/MSG+2 games..... wonder when we'll see it...


----------



## ajabrams

Just curious -- Is there any indication that TWC NY is DOING ANYTHING to solve the freezing, sound drop-outs, black screens, etc. on many of the HD channels since the introduction of SDV -- or that they are even are aware of the problem? And does anyone know if a newer DVR Box would make a difference. It's getting very frustrating!!! Does anyone from TWC read these posts?? Any and all answers much appreciated -- I bow to greater wisdom!!!


----------



## BkDude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ajabrams* /forum/post/19505717
> 
> 
> Just curious -- Is there any indication that TWC NY is DOING ANYTHING to solve the freezing, sound drop-outs, black screens, etc. on many of the HD channels since the introduction of SDV -- or that they are even are aware of the problem? And does anyone know if a newer DVR Box would make a difference. It's getting very frustrating!!! Does anyone from TWC read these posts?? Any and all answers much appreciated -- I bow to greater wisdom!!!



I wonder if anyone at TWC watches their own crap.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ajabrams* /forum/post/19505717
> 
> 
> Just curious -- Is there any indication that TWC NY is DOING ANYTHING to solve the freezing, sound drop-outs, black screens, etc. on many of the HD channels since the introduction of SDV -- or that they are even are aware of the problem? And does anyone know if a newer DVR Box would make a difference. It's getting very frustrating!!! Does anyone from TWC read these posts?? Any and all answers much appreciated -- I bow to greater wisdom!!!



Nope, a new DVR will not likely have any affect on the dropouts that you see.


If you are seeing a LOT of them on the non-SDV channels (especially on the broadcast HD channels, as those appear to be virtually flawless for those of us with good signal) then I would make a service call for them to check you lines and signal strength. Otherwise you're SOL like the rest of us.


----------



## peterlee

Having dealt with TWC field operations several times, I don't have the impression that they do any independent quality control monitoring. They seem set up as a reactive operation; they wait for complaints from subscribers and after it passes a threshold, they look into it. It seems like an poor way to run a service business but that's cable for you. It seems designed to handle catastrophic area-wide falures like internet or TV service going down which obviously generate a spike in calls. I think they have a lot more difficulty dealing with frequent-yet-not-continuous problems like freezes and audio dropouts, even if they recur with frustrating regularity. How long did that Fox 5 audio dropout problem go on before it finally got fixed? That problem was one of the reasons I ended up getting a Tivo, so I could record the Fox 5 over-the-air signal and bypass TWC.


I would suggest sending an email to [email protected] or sending a twitter to @TWCableHelp (both go to the same place). People have reported swift responses in the past and I sent an email last night and a twitter just now, making mention of the complaints on this thread as well.


And would you look at that: TWCableHelp just msg'ed back on twitter that they're looking into it. I reported problems with 706, 720 718 and 736 but maybe people can include other troublesome channels in their own messages or emails. Is it a coincidence that 3/4 of those channels are from Viacom and may therefore all be transmitted at the same frequency band by TWC?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/19508531
> 
> 
> Having dealt with TWC field operations several times, I don't have the impression that they do any independent quality control monitoring. They seem set up as a reactive operation; they wait for complaints from subscribers and after it passes a threshold, they look into it. It seems like an poor way to run a service business but that's cable for you. It seems designed to handle catastrophic area-wide falures like internet or TV service going down which obviously generate a spike in calls. I think they have a lot more difficulty dealing with frequent-yet-not-continuous problems like freezes and audio dropouts, even if they recur with frustrating regularity. How long did that Fox 5 audio dropout problem go on before it finally got fixed? That problem was one of the reasons I ended up getting a Tivo, so I could record the Fox 5 over-the-air signal and bypass TWC.
> 
> 
> I would suggest sending an email to [email protected] or sending a twitter to @TWCableHelp (both go to the same place). People have reported swift responses in the past and I sent an email last night and a twitter just now, making mention of the complaints on this thread as well.
> 
> 
> And would you look at that: TWCableHelp just msg'ed back on twitter that they're looking into it. I reported problems with 706, 720 718 and 736 but maybe people can include other troublesome channels in their own messages or emails. Is it a coincidence that 3/4 of those channels are from Viacom and may therefore all be transmitted at the same frequency band by TWC?



they are not transmitted to us on the same frequency. (some are, but not all)


----------



## peterlee

Oh well. It occurs to me that there was and still is a lot of back end infrastructure work done for the Look Back launch. Past experience shows that picture quality invariably takes a hit every time TWC tinkers with the system. There was a spike in problems very similar to the ones many of us are having now just before the SDV launch. All these problems, especially the disappearing and re-appearing channels, may be related to the new Look Back service.


----------



## jtltke137




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jtltke137* /forum/post/19490122
> 
> 
> I'm looking for some help here. I am a TWC subscriber from Dallas who is visiting my Mom here in Manhattan.
> 
> 
> I really don't like her Scientific Atlanta Explorer 8300 HDC DVR. It is sluggish compared to the Motorola box I use.
> 
> 
> Is there a newer model that she could swap her DVR for?
> 
> 
> Thanks.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/19490294
> 
> 
> yes - a few newer ones. Samsung, Cisco



I ended up swapping out the Scientific Atlanta 8300 Explorer HDC DVR box for a Samsung 3270.


The Samsung is so much more responsive. No real lag at all.


----------



## pete186

TWC should just let you buy your own boxes........from them of course. Have a menu of cheap to high-end. Make everybody happy....they are so concerned with maintaing 10 yr old boxes, they could be making a mint selling the latest and greatest over their website, but whateves, TWC is run by morons.


----------



## Berk32

Quote:

Originally Posted by *pete186* 
TWC should just let you buy your own boxes........from them of course. Have a menu of cheap to high-end. Make everybody happy....they are so concerned with maintaing 10 yr old boxes, they could be making a mint selling the latest and greatest over their website, but whateves, TWC is run by morons.
actually none of the boxes they give out are more than a few years old... and the last thing you should want is them to be selling boxes... considering how $hitty the software is and how quickly newer boxes come out....


----------



## JeffMoney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jtltke137* /forum/post/19510467
> 
> 
> I ended up swapping out the Scientific Atlanta 8300 Explorer HDC DVR box for a Samsung 3270.
> 
> 
> The Samsung is so much more responsive. No real lag at all.



is the hard drive bigger? (320gb) the 8300hdc has half of that

and do they have it by me in queens, new york


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jtltke137* /forum/post/19510467
> 
> 
> I ended up swapping out the Scientific Atlanta 8300 Explorer HDC DVR box for a Samsung 3270.
> 
> 
> The Samsung is so much more responsive. No real lag at all.



Are you able to hook up an external drive to them?


----------



## robbie06

Has anyone been able to pick-up a Cablecard from any of the Time Warner centers?


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pete186* /forum/post/19512152
> 
> 
> TWC should just let you buy your own boxes........from them of course. Have a menu of cheap to high-end. Make everybody happy....they are so concerned with maintaing 10 yr old boxes, they could be making a mint selling the latest and greatest over their website, but whateves, TWC is run by morons.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/19513256
> 
> 
> actually none of the boxes they give out are more than a few years old... and the last thing you should want is them to be selling boxes... considering how $hitty the software is and how quickly newer boxes come out....



ditto to what berk32 said. and yes pete186 twc is run by morons. dvr boxes cost a cable company $400-$500 while non dvr boxes are $100-$300. would you pay that kind of money for a box? probably not which is why businesses like tivo will be gone in the next couple of years. in canada boxes can be bought retail and cable companies will activate them.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robbie06* /forum/post/19515359
> 
> 
> Has anyone been able to pick-up a Cablecard from any of the Time Warner centers?



No Truck call only.


----------



## NYPokerface

 Manhattan, Brooklyn/Queens and Mount Vernon 

November 19, 2010




Time Warner Cable’s agreements with programmers and broadcasters to carry their services and stations routinely expire from time to time. We are usually able to obtain renewals or extensions of such agreements, but in order to comply with applicable regulations, we must inform you when an agreement is about to expire. The following agreements are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services/stations in the near future:




AAJ, American Life, BBC America, BBC America HD, CCTV-9, Chinese Channel, Chinese Cinema, Current TV, E!, E! HD, Encore, Encore HD, Encore Action, Encore Drama, Encore Love, Encore Mystery, Encore WAM!, Encore Westerns, Erotic Networks/Pleasure, Fuse, Fuse HD, Golf Channel, Golf Channel HD, LATV, Lifetime, Polski Radio, RTVi, STARZ!, STARZ! HD, Starz Cinema, Starz Comedy, Starz Comedy HD, Starz Edge, Starz Edge HD, Starz in Black, Starz Kids and Family, Starz Kids and Family HD, Style, Style HD, Supercanal, The Arabic Channel, The Korean Channel, TruTV, TV Japan, TV Polonia, Weather Channel, Weather Channel HD, WPIX, WPIX HD and Zee TV.




In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned:




On or about November 22, 2010 we will launch ESPN 3D on ch. 420. This new service will be part of our Time Warner Cable 3D Pass package.




On or about December 21, 2010 we will launch TV Shows on Demand on ch. 1008. This DTV service will feature on Demand movies for $0.99 per movie. Also on that date, Free Movies on Demand will move from ch. 1008 to ch. 1006.




On or about January 1, 2011 Discovery Health (ch. 115 and 862) will be known as OWN.




Also, on that date we will launch OWN HD on ch. 682. Own HD cannot be accessed on CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Products purchased at retail without additional two-way capable equipment.




Starting January 7, 2011 and ending January 10, 2011 we will air a free offering of the Showtime services carried in our system.


----------



## lmz00

I hope ESPN 3D won't be available to just those with TWC boxes, but I have a feeling that'll be the case.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lmz00* /forum/post/19519440
> 
> 
> I hope ESPN 3D won't be available to just those with TWC boxes, but I have a feeling that'll be the case.



It would say so if it were the case (like OWN HD)


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/19519552
> 
> 
> It would say so if it were the case (like OWN HD)



does anyone know if ESPN3D is going to be in a new tier independent of current packages as the 3D pass phrases makes it seem to be?


OWN HD will be available with Tuning adapter equiped cable card devices(tivo and moxi, HTPC) but no cable card tvs which need a regular STB to tune SDV services.


Here in dallas we have 91 SDV services all but 1 are HD


I hoping the next legal notice for dallas has ESPN3D listed as coming soon the current notice only has the texas channel espanol as being added and no date given for it.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120* /forum/post/19520033
> 
> 
> does anyone know if ESPN3D is going to be in a new tier independent of current packages as the 3D pass phrases makes it seem to be?
> 
> 
> OWN HD will be available with Tuning adapter equiped cable card devices(tivo and moxi, HTPC) but no cable card tvs which need a regular STB to tune SDV services.
> 
> 
> Here in dallas we have 91 SDV services all but 1 are HD
> 
> 
> I hoping the next legal notice for dallas has ESPN3D listed as coming soon the current notice only has the texas channel espanol as being added and no date given for it.



we'll know on monday


----------



## lmz00

Has anyone been able to watch ESPN 3D yet? Are we supposed to call to have the 3D Pass package added to our account?


I get the same "searching for signal" message that I also get on 3DTV1 (483), so I'm guessing I won't be able to get it with my TiVo (before it was added, I got the "channel not provided by the tuning adapter" message).


----------



## jtltke137




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jtltke137* /forum/post/19510467
> 
> 
> I ended up swapping out the Scientific Atlanta 8300 Explorer HDC DVR box for a Samsung 3270.
> 
> 
> The Samsung is so much more responsive. No real lag at all.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/19513956
> 
> 
> is the hard drive bigger? (320gb) the 8300hdc has half of that
> 
> and do they have it by me in queens, new york



I assume it has the bigger hard drive. I first went to the 96th street TWC location in Manhattan and all they had was the old, crappy, Scientific Atlanta boxes. I then went to the 23rd street location where I swapped the box for a new Samsung 3270. I asked if they had a Cisco box but they seemed confused and said they had Samsung boxes.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC* /forum/post/19513980
> 
> 
> Are you able to hook up an external drive to them?



I can't say. This is for my mother and she probably doesn't even know what an external hard drive is.


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lmz00* /forum/post/19530118
> 
> 
> Has anyone been able to watch ESPN 3D yet? Are we supposed to call to have the 3D Pass package added to our account?
> 
> 
> I get the same "searching for signal" message that I also get on 3DTV1 (483), so I'm guessing I won't be able to get it with my TiVo (before it was added, I got the "channel not provided by the tuning adapter" message).



you must call and it will cost you $10/month


----------



## Berk32

ok, espn3d is sdv


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/19531327
> 
> 
> ok, espn3d is sdv



ESPN3D is supposedly being rolled out nationally to most TWC systems today and tommorow.


TWC dallas has it listed on the website to order for $10 but is not in the channel lineup yet.


----------



## lmz00

I had the 3D Pass added to my account, but I still can't see ESPN3D or 3DTV1.


Edit: Not 100% sure about how accurate this is, but I read that the channel only goes on the air when they've actually got something to show. I guess I'll have to wait until noon on Thursday (when they're supposed to be showing the Old Spice Classic) to test it out.


----------



## jheart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/19530797
> 
> 
> you must call and it will cost you $10/month



I assume that will be $10 a month for each cable box you have ?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jheart* /forum/post/19539015
> 
> 
> I assume that will be $10 a month for each cable box you have ?



shouldn't be - its an extra tier.


----------



## John Mason

Quote:

Originally Posted by *lmz00* 
I had the 3D Pass added to my account, but I still can't see ESPN3D or 3DTV1.


Edit: Not 100% sure about how accurate this is, but I read that the channel only goes on the air when they've actually got something to show. I guess I'll have to wait until noon on Thursday (when they're supposed to be showing the Old Spice Classic) to test it out.
HD Showcase on Demand has a 3D section (bottom of screen scroll) with a list of 3D programming available anytime; presumably, at least, with your 3D pass. -- John


----------



## Berk32

Quote:

Originally Posted by *John Mason* 
HD Showcase on Demand has a 3D section (bottom of screen scroll) with a list of 3D programming available anytime; presumably, at least, with your 3D pass. -- John
no - everything in hd showcase is free. (ch 700 even has some ppv 3d content)


espn3d will probably stay on a special tier until 3d becomes mainstream - just like espnhd did


----------



## John Mason

^^^Yes, just mentioned the on-demand channel as 24/7 sources for trying out 3D--as opposed to specific 3D channels with live-only programs. Not everyone may be aware what's listed on demand. -- John


----------



## lmz00

Unfortunately, I don't get "on demand" channels.


----------



## robbie06

Today, I called to set up an appointment to get a second Cablecard. The agent told me that it would be $40.95 if a technician came for the installation. But she also mentioned that I could stop by a local office to pickup a Cablecard free of charge. Hopefully, the information she gave me is correct.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robbie06* /forum/post/19542348
> 
> 
> Today, I called to set up an appointment to get a second Cablecard. The agent told me that it would be $40.95 if a technician came for the installation. But she also mentioned that I could stop by a local office to pickup a Cablecard free of charge. Hopefully, the information she gave me is correct.



I dont think that is true. I was always told you have to get a truck call, no pick ups


----------



## lmz00

It looks like TiVo users won't be able to get ESPN 3D after all. Boston College vs Texas A&M should be on right now, but all I'm seeing is the "searching for signal" screen. I suppose the only thing for me to do now is call and have the 3D Pass removed from my account.


----------



## AJ7656

I ordered the 3D pass and I see nothing still...Guess we are paying for something that's not working at the moment?


----------



## lmz00




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AJ7656* /forum/post/19544861
> 
> 
> I ordered the 3D pass and I see nothing still...Guess we are paying for something that's not working at the moment?



Are you using a Time Warner box, or a "third party" one?


----------



## AJ7656




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lmz00* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Are you using a Time Warner box, or a "third party" one?



Time Warner... Even called them yesterday to ask why was I still seeing the number to call cable and order on the channel and they told me they were still having problems broadcasting the channel and it should be working tomorrow which is today...


----------



## BelB64

I too have no 3d yet My screen says " ESPN 3D is currently not available. Please try later" I called and they said they would check out where the problem lies and I should call back in an hour for an update


----------



## hansangb

Nice tip from PoshFrosh over at Denon A100 forum. I used to have a complicated macro on my MX900 remote to turn the subtitles on and off. It had to maintain state because you had three choices, on, off, and on with mute. The macro worked fine unless someone manually turned off subtitles. Then I would have to invert the state of the macro etc.


But what this guy did was to set the subtitles to "on with mute" Then created a button to mute the SA8300HDC. Since my volume is fixed and is controlled by my AVR, hitting the 8300's MUTE button just turns on the subtitles. Brilliant!


----------



## MrRetro

Having a recent issue with many of my HD channels displaying a message like "... is not currently available. Please try again later." This has been going on for at least a week or more. I had a tech out this morning who changed the box and the problem persisted on those same channels. Other channels were fine. Anyone else having these issues? Channles like HUB HD, HDTH, INVHD VH1HD and a few more.


----------



## lmz00

Did ESPN 3D ever start broadcasting? I sadly went ahead and had the 3D pass taken off. If it's a TiVo thing (which I'm assuming), I don't get why it's supported by Comcast, but not Time Warner.

http://customer.comcast.com/Pages/FA...2-e0d34a40a2f6


----------



## beinstein

HERE WE GO AGAIN:


IMPORTANT: RATE INFORMATION

In January, your Time Warner Cable rates will change. We want you to know the reasons for this increase. The new rates are the result of higher programming costs, the development of innovative new features and continued investment in our infrastructure and network.


Please click the link below for more detail.

http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/ratechanges


----------



## AJ7656




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lmz00* /forum/post/19548545
> 
> 
> Did ESPN 3D ever start broadcasting? I sadly went ahead and had the 3D pass taken off. If it's a TiVo thing (which I'm assuming), I don't get why it's supported by Comcast, but not Time Warner.



Its working but only on Samsung TW boxes...I have a Samsung and a Scientific Atlanta box...It works on my Samsung box, not on my SA box...My 3DTV is connected to the scientific atlanta... I called them and they said they are still working on a fix for SA boxes and it should be up in 24-48 hrs...


----------



## Truquitos

Hello! how are we doing? hope all its good!

well in the next month ill be buying a new plasma HDTV "LG 60PK950"

so my question basically is which provider offers better HD Image/quality?

i wanna get a provider that offers really Cristal Clear programs. im looking for the best HD picture!

i live on Glendale, Queens, New York!

Thank You for your help!


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrRetro* /forum/post/19547918
> 
> 
> Having a recent issue with many of my HD channels displaying a message like "... is not currently available. Please try again later." This has been going on for at least a week or more. I had a tech out this morning who changed the box and the problem persisted on those same channels. Other channels were fine. Anyone else having these issues? Channles like HUB HD, HDTH, INVHD VH1HD and a few more.



Lots of discussion about these apparent switched digital video (SDV) problems a week or so back here. With SDV, channels selected are only sent when requested (versus 24/7 transmission from all the other non-SDV channels). Special frequency blocks are used just for SDV, and localized so-called edge-server hardware might be 'busy' from other SDV requests, or might require tweaking or upgrading for more SDV traffic. Commented about midtown Manhattan problems recently, but the 'not-available' freeze-ups aren't as bad these days. [Edit: Correction. During primetime, with maximum SDV traffic, CSPAN HD, and likely other SDV channels, seem as bad as ever. Basically, not watchable due to freezing/'not available'.] Sometimes switching channels briefly re-displays a selected but 'frozen' SDV channel more rapidly than repeatedly pressing the "A" remote button. -- John


----------



## lmz00

Any news on ESPN 3D? I still don't see anything.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lmz00* /forum/post/19571954
> 
> 
> Any news on ESPN 3D? I still don't see anything.


 http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...ng/3DPass.html 


do you have one of these boxes?


Scientific Atlanta/Cisco: 4640, 4642, 8240, 8642

Samsung: 3260, 3262, 3270, 3272

Motorola: DCX3200, DCX3200-M, DCX3400, DCX3400-M


----------



## BelB64

I haven't gotten ESPN 3d yet either but I don't see how the box can be the only problem. The website link Berk32 listed stated in order to get "3d Pass" you needed to have one of the following boxes. That would indicated in order to get ANY 3d programming one would need one of these listed boxes. I have an SA8300HD DVR and I do receive the 3d programming on HD Showcase PERFECTLY! It great 3d. I just haven't been able to get ESPN 3d and it's impossible to know now as there is no programming for scheduled today.


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lmz00* /forum/post/19571954
> 
> 
> Any news on ESPN 3D? I still don't see anything.



Notice that TWC's full 3D pdf guide ( http://www.timewarnercable.com/Media..._Setup_v12.pdf ) lists 7 Cisco/SA 3D-compartible boxes for most 3D sources and on demand, including the 8300 (HD?, HDC?), versus only 4 at this location (for 3D pass): http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...ng/3DPass.html . Understand they'll be a quiz. 

--John


----------



## BelB64

John Can you think of some technical reason why the signal from ESPN 3d and other 3d Pass programming wouldn't be compatible with the SA8300HD DVR while the 3d signal for HD Showcase and PPV would work fine? I just called Time Warner and was told that my box should be OK and that there is a "system" problem with ESPN 3d that they are working on. I am supposed to receive a call within 24 hours telling me the problem has been resolved. I'm hoping!


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BelB64* /forum/post/19573886
> 
> 
> John Can you think of some technical reason why the signal from ESPN 3d and other 3d Pass programming wouldn't be compatible with the SA8300HD DVR while the 3d signal for HD Showcase and PPV would work fine? I just called Time Warner and was told that my box should be OK and that there is a "system" problem with ESPN 3d that they are working on. I am supposed to receive a call within 24 hours telling me the problem has been resolved. I'm hoping!



Can only speculate there's some differences between the 3D formats that requires a system-wide STB update (or headend/node hardware). Glad, with a vintage 8300HD, I'm not tinkering with 3D yet...but also hope they get the SDV frame freezing and 'not-available' during prime time ironed out soon; it's making lots of HD channels unwatchable in the evenings (midtown NYC anyway). -- John


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BelB64* /forum/post/19573886
> 
> 
> John Can you think of some technical reason why the signal from ESPN 3d and other 3d Pass programming wouldn't be compatible with the SA8300HD DVR while the 3d signal for HD Showcase and PPV would work fine? I just called Time Warner and was told that my box should be OK and that there is a "system" problem with ESPN 3d that they are working on. I am supposed to receive a call within 24 hours telling me the problem has been resolved. I'm hoping!



ESPN3D is not going to be available with any SA8300/8240, SMT3050, SMT3090 or lower except the 4640HDC and 4642HDC as it is broadcast in MPEG4 only and these boxes are only capable of MPEG2.


these are the boxes that are compatible with ESPN3D


CISCO 4640/4642HDC and 8640HDC/8642HDC

SAMSUNG SMT3260/3260 and SMT3270/3272


----------



## BelB64

Kevin That actually makes a lot of sense. It's a shame that I've spoken with 5 people at Time Warner, all of them insisting that the SA8300HD DVR will be fine with ESPN 3d and that the problem is a system one that will be resolved shortly. I guess even the newer boxes aren't able to show espn 3d right now in Manhattan


----------



## BelB64

I finally spoke with a national 3d rep who stated Kevin is completely correct and the boxes he listed are the ones needed for espn 3d


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BelB64* /forum/post/19576504
> 
> 
> I finally spoke with a national 3d rep who stated Kevin is completely correct and the boxes he listed are the ones needed for espn 3d



I live in a motorola market and have a DCX3400 so I am just waiting for them to launch it here according to yahoo tv it is going to be on Channel 811


this will bring my market up to 110 HD channels


----------



## John Mason

^^^First I'd read TWC-NYC is or will be delivering MPEG-4 video (ESPN 3D). Appreciate the explanation of the MPEG-4-capable STB requirement.


Understood previous 3D broadcasts, presumably those now accessible on TWC's on-demand channels, are the half-resolution 3D format needed to squeeze signals into a standard 6-MHz channel; (side-by-side 60-Hz images, then doubled to 120 Hz, plus 960-line horizontal scaling to 1920 during 3D decoding) .


Guess that means ESPN 3D HD, requiring MPEG-4 delivery/decoding, is delivered at full 720p resolution since MPEG-4 only requires about half MPEG-2's bandwidth?


Too bad TWC doesn't rapidly phase out all MPEG-2 STBs, like my vintage 8300HD, since MPEG-4-only cable delivery promises some intriguing other possibilities, such as 1080p60 programming (versus current 1080i30 HD), which of course would require 1080p60 sources. (I know, dream on.) -- John


----------



## BelB64

I was just told by a friend who is high up at TWC that starting Monday it will offer a package of a MPEG4 DVR with 150MB of HD storage, with content accessable from any room in the house, 100mbps internet, and phone with unlimited calling. He didn't quote a price but I told him I would love more info.


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

What TWC boxes are capable of MPEG 4?


----------



## BelB64

the boxes listed on the TWC 3d pass website are. Cisco boxes 4640/4642hdc 8640hdc and 8642hdc and Samsung smt3260/3260 and smt3270/3272


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BelB64* /forum/post/19581648
> 
> 
> the boxes listed on the TWC 3d pass website are. Cisco boxes 4640/4642hdc 8640hdc and 8642hdc and Samsung smt3260/3260 and smt3270/3272



SMT-H3090 is also MPEG4. I know they were distrubuted in NYC at some point.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/19581820
> 
> 
> SMT-H3090 is also MPEG4. I know they were distrubuted in NYC at some point.



yes, i have one (it was the first with a larger hard drive) - but it's not on the list


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/19582015
> 
> 
> yes, i have one (it was the first with a larger hard drive) - but it's not on the list



Then it's something outside of MPEG4 that is excluding it, because the 3090 is an MPEG4 box.


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BelB64* /forum/post/19581648
> 
> 
> the boxes listed on the TWC 3d pass website are. Cisco boxes 4640/4642hdc 8640hdc and 8642hdc and Samsung smt3260/3260 and smt3270/3272



Does NYC have any of these??


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC* /forum/post/19583780
> 
> 
> Does NYC have any of these??



yes


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/19583979
> 
> 
> yes













All of them?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC* /forum/post/19584030
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of them?



i know i've seen samsung 32xx and cisco 86xx.... not sure exactly which ones - but those are the 'next gen' ones after the samsung 3090 which i've had for almost a year.


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/19584161
> 
> 
> i know i've seen samsung 32xx and cisco 86xx.... not sure exactly which ones - but those are the 'next gen' ones after the samsung 3090 which i've had for almost a year.



Do any/all of them have esata ports?


----------



## Berk32

December 3, 2010


On November 22, 2010 we launched Halogen Network on ch. 188, Inspiration Network on ch. 189 and ESPN 3DTV on ch. 420. These services cannot be accessed on CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Products purchased at retail without additional two-way capable equipment. Halogen Network and Inspiration Network will be part of our TV Essentials Package offering.


On or about January 1, 2010 SiTV (ch. 154 and 880) may no longer be a part of our DTV Service offering. SiTV may only be available as part of our DTV en Español and El Paquetazo offerings.


----------



## BelB64

SUCCESS!! I went to the 96th Street TWC center and swapped my MPEG2 SA8300HDC DVR for the Cisco MPEG4 8642HDC DVR and FINALLY I have a signal from ESPN 3d channel 420 The screen is in 3d with the ESPN 3d Logo and a statement that the next program is on Dec 4.


----------



## Berk32

Isn't it great when the TWC website has incorrect information... they never actaully added the 2 channels (188, 189) they claimed they did above, and the site also now says 794 Wedding Central Hd was added last month (never was)


----------



## tamanaco

I have a new Cisco 8640HDC DVR in my living room connected to my Panasonic LCD and an old Explorer 3100 in the bedroom connected to my computer display. I believe that accessing the content of the "new" 8640 DVR from the "old" Explorer 3100 will not be possible and I know that the room to room service necessary to remotely access the content has not yet been deployed by TWC in NYC.


I have a couple questions.


1- Which model cable boxes (non-DVR) will be able to access the content of the 8640 DVR remotely when and if this service becomes available and are these set top boxes already available in NYC?


2- I do not get HD channels using the Explorer 3100 and I'm ok with that. If I get a newer box that can display HD channels will I have to pay a higher cable box fee? My computer display is only 22 inches and having to pay extra for HD service would make no sense.


Just so that I'm clear. I don't want to upgrade my 3100 to a more capable box if it is going to add cost to my existing cable package. But... it would be nice if I could get a set top box with remote access capabilities so that I'm ready when the service becomes available. Of course, I'd be willing to pay an extra fee for the remote access capability as long as it does not cost more than getting an additional DVR. Eventually, I just want the wife to be able to go to the bedroom and watch the episodes of the Real House Wives from Hell, that she has recorded in the DVR, while I enjoy my football games in the living room.


----------



## MrRetro

I'm still having huge switched digital problems and many HD channels. The first tech left after changing boxes had no effect, and basically left me holding the bag. When I called back to customer service, I went through the whole issue again with the rep, almost like there was no record of the original problem. They sent a "special"







signal over the line that had no effect, and when that failed, once again they scheduled an appointment for next week. How does this issue get fixed??


----------



## jcalabria

Quote:

Originally Posted by *tamanaco* 
I have a new Cisco 8640HDC DVR in my living room connected to my Panasonic LCD and an old Explorer 3100 in the bedroom connected to my computer display. I believe that accessing the content of the "new" 8640 DVR from the "old" Explorer 3100 will not be possible and I know that the room to room service necessary to remotely access the content has not yet been deployed by TWC in NYC.


I have a couple questions.


1- Which model cable boxes (non-DVR) will be able to access the content of the 8640 DVR remotely when and if this service becomes available and are these set top boxes already available in NYC?


2- I do not get HD channels using the Explorer 3100 and I'm ok with that. If I get a newer box that can display HD channels will I have to pay a higher cable box fee? My computer display is only 22 inches and having to pay extra for HD service would make no sense.


Just so that I'm clear. I don't want to upgrade my 3100 to a more capable box if it is going to add cost to my existing cable package. But... it would be nice if I could get a set top box with remote access capabilities so that I'm ready when the service becomes available. Of course, I'd be willing to pay an extra fee for the remote access capability as long as it does not cost more than getting an additional DVR. Eventually, I just want the wife to be able to go to the bedroom and watch the episodes of the Real House Wives from Hell, that she has recorded in the DVR, while I enjoy my football games in the living room.
None of your existing boxes will work in a multiroom setup (although all outlets in your home do not need to participate in the multiroom network). Any box in the multiroom network must be a MoCA capable box. These are available in both server (record/playback) and client (remote playback only) versions. The MoCA boxes that TW is known to be using are:



Servers:
Cisco 8642
Samsung 3272
Moto DCX3400M

Clients:
Cisco 4642
Samsung 3262
Moto DCX3200M

All of the server boxes have 500GB drives. At the initial rollout rollout here, all multiroom customers were provided two Cisco 8642 server boxes, giving the Signature Home customer a 4 tuner/1TB of storage setup. The two 8642s can playback each other's recordings but you cannot schedule or delete recordings remotely from the other 8642.


Although MoCA is a standard that should provide cross-brand interoperability, AFAIK TWC has decided that all multi-room customers will always be single brand within a home... e.g., a Cisco 8642 will always be paired with either a 4642 or another 8642... not with a Samsung 32x2.


At the moment, self-installation of MoCA boxes is not allowed... there are very specific wiring topology, home amplifier and filter requirements in a MoCA installtion.


----------



## tamanaco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/19593848
> 
> 
> None of your existing boxes will work in a multiroom setup (although all outlets in your home do not need to participate in the multiroom network). Any box in the multiroom network must be a MoCA capable box. These are available in both server (record/playback) and client (remote playback only) versions. The MoCA boxes that TW is known to be using are:
> 
> 
> 
> Servers:
> Cisco 8642
> Samsung 3272
> Moto DCX3400M
> 
> Clients:
> Cisco 4642
> Samsung 3262
> Moto DCX3200M
> 
> All of the server boxes have 500GB drives. At the initial rollout rollout here, all multiroom customers were provided two Cisco 8642 server boxes, giving the Signature Home customer a 4 tuner/1TB of storage setup. The two 8642s can playback each other's recordings but you cannot schedule or delete recordings remotely from the other 8642.
> 
> 
> Although MoCA is a standard that should provide cross-brand interoperability, AFAIK TWC has decided that all multi-room customers will always be single brand within a home... e.g., a Cisco 8642 will always be paired with either a 4642 or another 8642... not with a Samsung 32x2.
> 
> 
> At the moment, self-installation of MoCA boxes is not allowed... there are very specific wiring topology, home amplifier and filter requirements in a MoCA installtion.



Hmmm, now I remember that I read somewhere that TWC will not use the Ethernet ports on their boxes for Multi-Room. Clients' Ethernet LANs have the potential of becoming a support nightmare. Keeping the data streams within their network domain (coax) makes sense from their support point of view and also makes sense to enforce copyright restrictions.


So, I guess I'd have to get two new boxes with MoCA, when the Multi-Room feature become available in NYC, in order to have Multi-Room capabilities. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## JeffMoney

Is anyone getting a blank screen from the channels not clicking in hd 1080i on

shohd and shohd (666 & 667)

thx


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrRetro* /forum/post/19593736
> 
> 
> I'm still having huge switched digital problems and many HD channels. The first tech left after changing boxes had no effect, and basically left me holding the bag. When I called back to customer service, I went through the whole issue again with the rep, almost like there was no record of the original problem. They sent a "special"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> signal over the line that had no effect, and when that failed, once again they scheduled an appointment for next week. How does this issue get fixed??



Went through the rebooting/headend-flashing thing a while back too for SDV (switched digital video channels), but didn't call back after it didn't work for primetime SDV failures (frequent image freezing, then channel not accessible messages).


From several AVS reports it doesn't read like it's STB-related. It may be fixable with neighborhood and headend modifications to boost the ability of SDV equipment to handle lots of SDV requests during primetime. Perhaps that requires higher-level techs/engineers that work with 'plant' equipment. Here (midtown Manhattan), there seems to be fewer SDV freezeups during the day. At night it can make programs unwatchable because the time delays make it too hard to track what's going on. If TWC can't or won't fix SDV here, perhaps lots of DOITT complaints will help. -- John


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/19597013
> 
> 
> Is anyone getting a blank screen from the channels not clicking in hd 1080i on
> 
> shohd and shohd (666 & 667)
> 
> thx



Showtime HD (666) worked fine here (midtown NYC) Sat. evening for the movie, "Knowing." Have my vintage 8300HD STB set to output only 1080i. (Hoped for better PQ from this Red One (digital camera) feature, based on descriptions in the Blu-ray Software AVS section.) -- John


EDIT: However, 666 came on with a frozen screen initially today, 12/6 (am), having been tuned to Showtime HD overnight. Not sure if it's a SDV channel, but required several off-channel switches to get the scheduled movie 'running' (like other SDV freezeups); i.e., a few additional freeze frames appeared, including a blank screen.


----------



## rit56

My caller ID has been out for 2 days. Anyone else experiencing this? I'm downtown, east side...


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamanaco* /forum/post/19596886
> 
> 
> Hmmm, now I remember that I read somewhere that TWC will not use the Ethernet ports on their boxes for Multi-Room. Clients' Ethernet LANs have the potential of becoming a support nightmare. Keeping the data streams within their network domain (coax) makes sense from their support point of view and also makes sense to enforce copyright restrictions.
> 
> 
> So, I guess I'd have to get two new boxes with MoCA, when the Multi-Room feature become available in NYC, in order to have Multi-Room capabilities. Thanks for the heads up.



I do not believe that SA/Cisco's intent for the Ethernet port was ever to support multiroom DVR operations... the Cisco documentation only discusses the Ethernet port in terms of the box being a client for playback of media stored on customer-owned servers... i.e., a DLNA client. Of course, the TW Navigator GUI does not support this even if the hardware does.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/19597572
> 
> 
> I do not believe that SA/Cisco's intent for the Ethernet port was ever to support multiroom DVR operations... the Cisco documentation only discusses the Ethernet port in terms of the box being a client for playback of media stored on customer-owned servers... i.e., a DLNA client. Of course, the TW Navigator GUI does not support this even if the hardware does.



Navigator doesn't support a lot of things that our box hardware is capable of........


----------



## BelB64

For your info the college football game last night and the Globetrotters basketball game right now both look AMAZING in 3d. Looks like you're right at the event. There are a LOT of picture freeze ups, at least 2or 3 an hour and I have to change the channel and then change back to unfreeze it.


----------



## JeffMoney

Alot of interference today , and my showtime hd channels are real bad


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BelB64* /forum/post/19599856
> 
> 
> For your info the college football game last night and the Globetrotters basketball game right now both look AMAZING in 3d. Looks like you're right at the event. There are a LOT of picture freeze ups, at least 2or 3 an hour and I have to change the channel and then change back to unfreeze it.



Sounds great. Was that ESPN-HD 3D, supposedly full 720p resolution? A freezeup and extended delay to restore normal video can ruin comprehension of news, dramas, etc. and probably sports at a critical moment. Encounter it often here during primetime on all (AFAIK) SDV channels. Came across an '06 tech article about TWC's supposed current SDV system, but it's a bit much to wade through. Hope they iron out the SDV wrinkles soon. -- John


----------



## jasonDono

My friend has an HDC and I want to get her an external hard drive. Do they work with the HDC? I have one on my 8300HD, but want to make sure they work on the HDC before I buy her one.

Thanks!


----------



## MrRetro

Quote:

Originally Posted by *MrRetro* 
I'm still having huge switched digital problems and many HD channels. The first tech left after changing boxes had no effect, and basically left me holding the bag. When I called back to customer service, I went through the whole issue again with the rep, almost like there was no record of the original problem. They sent a "special"







signal over the line that had no effect, and when that failed, once again they scheduled an appointment for next week. How does this issue get fixed??
So after more than 2 weeks, as if by "magic", all my problem channels were working today.







No one came here to fix it, so it must be self-healing!


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasonDono* /forum/post/19605471
> 
> 
> My friend has an HDC and I want to get her an external hard drive. Do they work with the HDC? I have one on my 8300HD, but want to make sure they work on the HDC before I buy her one.
> 
> Thanks!



I've had one on my 8300HDC for about 1.5 years now.


----------



## AJ7656

Ok, here is my ESPN3d update...I had an old SA HDDVR box and went yesterday to switch to a newer Samsung model...I made the switch, brought it back home and everything worked fine except for espn3d...The channel was coming in choppy / pixelated...I called them immediately and setup an appointment for this morning...The tech came this morning and checked my line signals, cables, even the lines in the hallway of my apartment building...All the signals were great and that was not the problem...He then proceeded to call headquarters and gave them the readout of the numbers from the signal readings...They talked a bit more tech mumbo jumbo and he hung up with them and told me they would be by tomorrow to check the lines in the apartment building itself...about an hour after he left i checked the espn3d channel and to my surprise it is fully working now...They must of fixed the signal on there end cause everything was fine on my end... I'm just glad it works and will test it out tonight when the give some college b ball...


----------



## margoba

In the Navigator forum, BenJF3 from the Syracuse area reports that his ODN box doesn't properly handle the following scenario:


Three shows on at 10:00 (call them A,B,C). A and B are network shows and thus only broadcast once. C is a cable show and thus rebroadcast a few times. The recordings are prioritized (high to low) as A, B, C.


His box records A and B (as it should), but does not record the midnight re-broadcast of C.


My MDN box, here in NYC, handles this situation perfectly. Has anybody tried this with an ODN box in NYC?


Thanks in advance,

-barry


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/19608596
> 
> 
> In the Navigator forum, BenJF3 from the Syracuse area reports that his ODN box doesn't properly handle the following scenario:
> 
> 
> Three shows on at 10:00 (call them A,B,C). A and B are network shows and thus only broadcast once. C is a cable show and thus rebroadcast a few times. The recordings are prioritized (high to low) as A, B, C.
> 
> 
> His box records A and B (as it should), but does not record the midnight re-broadcast of C.
> 
> 
> My MDN box, here in NYC, handles this situation perfectly. Has anybody tried this with an ODN box in NYC?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> -barry



my odn box handles it just fine. always records the 11pm boardwalk empire on sundays if 2 other shows are supposed to record at 9pm (and if there is just 1 other show at 9pm, then boardwalk empire records at 9)


----------



## heinriph

So last night as I'm dozing off to the slaughter or the Jets (or was I slumming on some other channel?), I could have sworn I saw an ad for a premium Multi-Room DVR white-glove-installation etc package from Time Warner.


Sure enough, it's live on twcnyc.com and my zip is eligible.


$199 per month (presumably for one DVR), 180 digital channels, next-gen internet, super-duper phone service, plus "Storage for up to 150 hours of HD programming or 400 hours of Standard Definition programming, Record up to 4 HD shows on 2 DVRs at once" etc etc


By the time I add HBO and Showtime, and they add regulatory fees, I'll probably be looking at $250, but considering that I'm shelling out $206 right now, maybe this is the future...?


----------



## Berk32

random international channels were added in the 500s as previously announced.... i'm sure there are other additions


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/19612489
> 
> 
> random international channels were added in the 500s as previously announced.... i'm sure there are other additions



It's hilarious to watch the Arabic channel with the sound off...


A_C


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/19608742
> 
> 
> my odn box handles it just fine. always records the 11pm boardwalk empire on sundays if 2 other shows are supposed to record at 9pm (and if there is just 1 other show at 9pm, then boardwalk empire records at 9)



Glad to hear that. Thanks for the info.


-barry


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heinriph* /forum/post/19609300
> 
> 
> So last night as I'm dozing off to the slaughter or the Jets (or was I slumming on some other channel?), I could have sworn I saw an ad for a premium Multi-Room DVR white-glove-installation etc package from Time Warner.
> 
> 
> Sure enough, it's live on twcnyc.com and my zip is eligible.
> 
> 
> $199 per month (presumably for one DVR), 180 digital channels, next-gen internet, super-duper phone service, plus "Storage for up to 150 hours of HD programming or 400 hours of Standard Definition programming, Record up to 4 HD shows on 2 DVRs at once" etc etc
> 
> 
> By the time I add HBO and Showtime, and they add regulatory fees, I'll probably be looking at $250, but considering that I'm shelling out $206 right now, maybe this is the future...?



I found this interesting enough that I called TW for more details. The package includes 2 DVRs. They are a Samsung "whole house" model (the rep didn't know the model number), and they each have a 500GB drive inside.


Pricing for extras is apparently not yet completely decided. I asked about adding a third DVR, and he said $26 for a "regular" DVR, but there were two other options not yet priced: another Samsung whole house box or a "playback" box which can watch whole house recordings, but can not set up or delete them.


-barry


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/19614804
> 
> 
> I found this interesting enough that I called TW for more details. The package includes 2 DVRs. They are a Samsung "whole house" model (the rep didn't know the model number), and they each have a 500GB drive inside.
> 
> 
> Pricing for extras is apparently not yet completely decided. I asked about adding a third DVR, and he said $26 for a "regular" DVR, but there were two other options not yet priced: another Samsung whole house box or a "playback" box which can watch whole house recordings, but can not set up or delete them.
> 
> 
> -barry



Barry,


The Samsung whole house DVR is the 3272 - the playback only client would be a 3262. These are the MoCA versions of the 3270 and 3260 boxes.


One thing the Samsung 327x boxes lack (if you are accustomed to a any SA/Cisco DVR or a 3090 Samsung) is PiP. None of the 327x series of Samsung DVRs have PiP (They also lack S-Video and coax digital audio outputs which is usually not a problem for most folks). 32xx HDMI handshaking is also a bit flaky sometimes, but overall they run ODN rather well and much faster than any other box other than the 3090.


Joe


----------



## margoba

The Samsung boxes sound like pretty good ones. I will (sort of) miss PIP. I rarely use it now, but when I do, I really like it.


I'm guessing that when you say the boxes don't have S-Video and coax, they still do have composite and component. Composite for hooking up to a DVD recorder, and component in case the HDMI flakiness is unbearable.


500GB times 2 is a lot of storage, but just for curiosity, do you happen to know if one can add an external drive to the Samsung 3272?


I really like the idea of a MR system, so this package sounds pretty interesting to me.


Thanks,

-barry


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/19615624
> 
> 
> The Samsung boxes sound like pretty good ones. I will (sort of) miss PIP. I rarely use it now, but when I do, I really like it.
> 
> 
> I'm guessing that when you say the boxes don't have S-Video and coax, they still do have composite and component. Composite for hooking up to a DVD recorder, and component in case the HDMI flakiness is unbearable.
> 
> 
> 500GB times 2 is a lot of storage, but just for curiosity, do you happen to know if one can add an external drive to the Samsung 3272?
> 
> 
> I really like the idea of a MR system, so this package sounds pretty interesting to me.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -barry



Yes, they still have composite and component outputs. Just the S-Video is gone (video-wise), as it is disappearing from most consumer electronics these days.


In my 3260 STBs (I have two of them), the boxes generate a benign E007 error display and an on-screen warning that the display device is not HDCP compliant... ONLY if the box is turned on before the display. If the display is turned on first - even by one second - no error is generated. (Guess.... What order does the TW supplied Synergy remote turns the box and TV on? I'm sure you can answer that without even thinking!). Even when the error does pop-up, the box eventually starts outputting to the display anyway, so its more of an annoyance than a problem.


These E007 errors are pretty widely reported with the 32xx boxes. San Diego has had them since day one (they were the "pilot" system for the 32xx boxes). I never experienced any HDMI issues at all with any of the other boxes I've had (8640HDC, 8300HDC, 4250HDC, 3090), so the E007 issue is definitely specific to the 32xx boxes.


I have not seen any successful reports regarding external drives on any Samsung box. Last time I tried it myself was almost two years ago with a 3090 and ODN 3.1, and it did not work.


----------



## heinriph




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/19615780
> 
> 
> Guess.... What order does the TW supplied Synergy remote turns the box and TV on



Slightly off-topic, but is the Synergy remote standard issue these days? I have a couple of Universal (brand) remotes that are falling apart - one great curvy one that I don't want to part with, and a CLIKR-5 with backlight that I despise.


If I walk in to a TWC office and request new remotes, what am I likely to get these days?


----------



## rit56

Can anyone explain this terrible feature? Can't seem to find anything on the web site which when you call them they are quick to let you know you can find all your answers there. I want to restart tv shows. That is no longer an option? You hit the select button and you get a choice that makes no sense. I want to restart a show and instead I'm directed to On Demand which doesn't have the show I'm watching. What is Enhanced TV?


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rit56* /forum/post/19618087
> 
> 
> Can anyone explain this terrible feature? Can't seem to find anything on the web site which when you call them they are quick to let you know you can find all your answers there. I want to restart tv shows. That is no longer an option? You hit the select button and you get a choice that makes no sense. I want to restart a show and instead I'm directed to On Demand which doesn't have the show I'm watching. What is Enhanced TV?



Yeah the "Start Over" option seems to have disappeared in favor of a sort of an on-demand list that shows up right on the screen of the show you're currently watching.


----------



## SRFast

Some shows have "Start Over", some have "On Demand", some have "Look Back" and some shows have a combination. Can anyone explain how TWC determines what show gets what "Enhanced TV" feature?


TIA....JL


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRFast* /forum/post/19621028
> 
> 
> Some shows have "Start Over", some have "On Demand", some have "Look Back" and some shows have a combination. Can anyone explain how TWC determines what show gets what "Enhanced TV" feature?
> 
> 
> TIA....JL



depends on the deal with the particular network.


----------



## rit56

IFC has added commercials to it's programming. It now cuts away during scenes of great foreign, independent and art house films. The channel is now terrible and Time Warner Cable should remove it now and put it on it's basic tier . It is now a terrible, unwatchable channel and should not be included in a premium tier. It has also stated it will stop showing art house films and plans on no longer showing all the amazing foreign films. It is adding original content, comedy shows. On Face Book people have been posting that they are bleeping out curses and putting black bars over certain things while advertising themselves as uncut. unedited. A show "Whitest Kids" something like that. I don't watch it.


Time Warner remove it from a premium tier and put it on basic. We shouldn't have to pay extra and you as a cable provider should renegotiate whatever you pay them DOWN.


All we have left in Sundance. A pity.


----------



## Berk32

Quote:

Originally Posted by *rit56* 
IFC has added commercials to it's programming. It now cuts away during scenes of great foreign, independent and art house films. The channel is now terrible and Time Warner Cable should remove it now and put it on it's basic tier . It is now a terrible, unwatchable channel and should not be included in a premium tier. It has also stated it will stop showing art house films and plans on no longer showing all the amazing foreign films. It is adding original content, comedy shows. On Face Book people have been posting that they are bleeping out curses and putting black bars over certain things while advertising themselves as uncut. unedited. A show "Whitest Kids" something like that. I don't watch it.


Time Warner remove it from a premium tier and put it on basic. We shouldn't have to pay extra and you as a cable provider should renegotiate whatever you pay them DOWN.


All we have left in Sundance. A pity.
1) Cablevision owns IFC - so go and complain to them about the content.


2) IFC isn't on a premium tier.... its part of the expanded digital package (DTValue) that has 100 other channels....


----------



## rit56

I pay TWC for service and not Cablevision. I'll complain here. Time Warner should drop the channel.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rit56* /forum/post/19626108
> 
> 
> I pay TWC for service and not Cablevision. I'll complain here. Time Warner should drop the channel.



ok...


there is a thread about it here: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1296599 


And again... its not a premium channel... and no.. TWC should not just drop it...


This isn't the place to complain about this...


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rit56* /forum/post/19623741
> 
> 
> All we have left in Sundance. A pity.



But ah, we don't have Sundance -- at least not in HD (which this board is about). It was announced several months ago and then pulled, never to return....That's actually a channel I'd really watch (really -- they gave us Game Show Network in HD before Sundance????)


----------



## beinstein

oh...and just in case you missed it..


TWC NY is raising rates again next month...


----------



## jw1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beinstein* /forum/post/19628215
> 
> 
> oh...and just in case you missed it..
> 
> 
> TWC NY is raising rates again next month...



And it seems like it's a pretty hefty increase. How do they get away with this?


----------



## rit56




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jw1* /forum/post/19630309
> 
> 
> And it seems like it's a pretty hefty increase. How do they get away with this?



They'll just keep doing it until enough people cancel cable all together.


----------



## TravKoolBreeze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beinstein* /forum/post/19628215
> 
> 
> oh...and just in case you missed it..
> 
> 
> TWC NY is raising rates again next month...



The better question is who isn't? History shows that all television providers raise rates that content producers pass on to them.


----------



## sd13

I recently switched my 3090 Samsung HD-DVR box for a Scientific Atlanta 8300HDC. It was the only one they had in stock at the queens center location. The box works fine except for the fact that i lost the full screen guide. Is there any way i can get back my full screen guide without it being cut off in the sides? Also, are the new Cisco boxes or any of the other dvr boxes offered by TWC any better than the 8300hdc?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sd13* /forum/post/19639621
> 
> 
> I recently switched my 3090 Samsung HD-DVR box for a Scientific Atlanta 8300HDC. It was the only one they had in stock at the queens center location. The box works fine except for the fact that i lost the full screen guide. Is there any way i can get back my full screen guide without it being cut off in the sides? Also, are the new Cisco boxes or any of the other dvr boxes offered by TWC any better than the 8300hdc?



you switched to an older box with a smaller hard drive - and it is not capable of 16:9 full screen graphics.


All of the newer boxes are better than the 8300 (in principle... although that can always go on a case-by-case basis)


----------



## jw1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/19639802
> 
> 
> you switched to an older box with a smaller hard drive - and it is not capable of 16:9 full screen graphics.
> 
> 
> All of the newer boxes are better than the 8300 (in principle... although that can always go on a case-by-case basis)



So what it is the "best" box?

I still have my 8300HD. My only complaint being the small hard drive (not looking to go external. I've got enough crap hooked up). In the past it seemed the consensus was to hold on to this model, as it was the most stable. Is this still the case?

Oh and are any of them black. I can't stand silver components.


----------



## sd13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/19639802
> 
> 
> you switched to an older box with a smaller hard drive - and it is not capable of 16:9 full screen graphics.
> 
> 
> All of the newer boxes are better than the 8300 (in principle... although that can always go on a case-by-case basis)



The hard drive on my 8300hdc is the same size as my previous newer model samsung. 160gb.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sd13* /forum/post/19642467
> 
> 
> The hard drive on my 8300hdc is the same size as my previous newer model samsung. 160gb.



so i guess you got one of the rare original 3090's with a 160gb - most have 320gb.


----------



## timewaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/19644448
> 
> 
> so i guess you got one of the rare original 3090's with a 160gb - most have 320gb.



i don't know if that is true.

I've been to the twc office on 23rd 4 times to look for one with a bigger HD. All they had were samsung 3090 with 160 gigs and SA 8300.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timewaster* /forum/post/19645417
> 
> 
> i don't know if that is true.
> 
> I've been to the twc office on 23rd 4 times to look for one with a bigger HD. All they had were samsung 3090 with 160 gigs and SA 8300.



My 3090 has a 320 hd and i've had it for a year - i was under the impression only the earliest ones had 160


----------



## sd13

Im really starting to despise the navigator hd-dvr machines...passport was way better. Im thinking about getting a tivo premiere with a cablecard. How is the picture quality and interface on the tivo? Any bugs or compatitbility issues with TWC?


----------



## rit56

anyone having trouble with the guide updating? mine is stuck at Sunday the 19th at midnight.


----------



## LL3HD

Will the Knicks game be blacked out tonight and Friday on ESPNHD?


Even though I no longer have TWC, I figured I'd ask here since the FIOS thread is void of any participation.







There’s really nothing to talk about on that thread and you guys (Berk32) are 100% up on those blackout rules.










My only grip with FIOS is no MSGHD (and TCMHD) and now with the Knicks not stinking up the joint, I’d like to watch the game in HD. It is listed on my guide.


I appreciate the info.









TIA


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/19653460
> 
> 
> Will the Knicks game be blacked out tonight and Friday on ESPNHD?
> 
> 
> Even though I no longer have TWC, I figured I'd ask here since the FIOS thread is void of any participation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's really nothing to talk about on that thread and you guys (Berk32) are 100% up on those blackout rules.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My only grip with FIOS is no MSGHD (and TCMHD) and now with the Knicks not stinking up the joint, I'd like to watch the game in HD. It is listed on my guide.
> 
> 
> I appreciate the info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA



as far as I understand nba on espn is no longer subject to local blackout.


----------



## coreynyc

TWC needs a HD overflow channel for MSG.


Knicks are on MSG (& ESPN) tonight

Devils, who few care about, are inexplicably on MSG+ (which has HD)

Meanwhile Rangers vs Penguins are relegated to "MSG 2" (ch. 197) on TWC NYC and no HD that I know of.


Not sure why MSG would elect to show Rangers on an overflow channel as opposed to the Devils, unless its contractual.


Unfortunately Rangers are also on Vs (with HD) tonight but it is blacked out in NYC area.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/19654332
> 
> 
> TWC needs a HD overflow channel for MSG.
> 
> 
> Knicks are on MSG (& ESPN) tonight
> 
> Devils, who few care about, are inexplicably on MSG+ (which has HD)
> 
> Meanwhile Rangers vs Penguins are relegated to "MSG 2" (ch. 197) on TWC NYC and no HD that I know of.
> 
> 
> Not sure why MSG would elect to show Rangers on an overflow channel as opposed to the Devils, unless its contractual.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately Rangers are also on Vs (with HD) tonight but I believe it is blacked out in NYC area.



Cablevision just launched an HD oveflow channel recently.... so its just a matter of when they provide it to their neighbors.


----------



## tamanaco

Never Mind... My 8640 rebooted itself during the news at 11PM and I thought ODN had been updated.


----------



## tonito

Hi guys, my complete service has been down since 7pm, no tv, internet, or phone. My neighbor too, so it is the building or street or neighborhood. I'm in Chelsea. Anyone else ? Thanks


----------



## tonito

Also never had any problem at all in 3 years of service ! But i know many of you dont like twc and cant wait to switch to fios when it comes available. Me too.


Edit: i just called the tech phone line, and at least they have an automated message saying that there is an outage and technicians are working on it. Hopefully true, they also say dont even try to speak to a cust rep about it, they wont know anything of course...


----------



## tonito

Everything finally back up !









18 hours outage...


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tonito* /forum/post/19664573
> 
> 
> Everything finally back up !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18 hours outage...



Don't forget to call and ask for a credit as you are permitted to do. That's nearly a day, which is 1/30 of your monthly bill. Not huge, but something and you want to hit 'em in their bottom line for having your service out that long....


----------



## BelB64

These mpeg4 boxes have been a nightmare for me. Last week I got a Cisco HD DVR and the 3d was great but I couldn't get any on demand shows. A tech guy came over last Monday and gave me a Samsung 3090 which worked great....for three days. The 3d was fine, the on demand worked great but after 3 days I couldn't record anything, no matter how many reboots I did. I would get error messages like "couldn't record show" or if I physicaly pressed the record button it wouldn't record and in the recording log it said "couldn't record show due to a recording conflict" A tech guy is coming Wednesday presumably with another box. It sounds like the 3090 has this problem according to the 3090 board in this forum. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## JeffMoney

I have a 8300HDC (only 160 gigs)

I want to get a (360 gigs) should i stay with the 8300hdc or go to something else?


----------



## robbie06

I have a question for those that are using cablecards; On top of the $2.50 monthly charge for the card, are you also being charge $3.95 to duplicate the service?


----------



## John Mason

Anyone else observe lots of macroblocking on Plant Green HD shows such as Helio-Logging or Lobster Wars when there's both movement and detail present? The detailed areas break into small image blocks--perhaps 10% of all the scenes. Don't see it this often on other channels. Midtown east with a 8300HD and Navigator. Haven't tried a reboot, but have seen this for months, including after reboots. -- John


----------



## hyedipin

John, I noticed the same thing on scene changes, especially during news, from lower quality feed of street reporters back to studio, there is a terrible blocky picture, then suddenly clears up, anchor's face is all blocky for a second. It is like those old cheap video effects, big pixelated picture slowly focusing, but not weird pixelation, this is perfectly even tiny little squares.


----------



## John Mason

^^^Yes, hyedipin, also see that on some networks, such as during golf matches, when cameras are switched. Believe such macroblocking is caused by momentary sync mis-match, messing up MPEG2 encoding. Can't figure whether Planet Green HD's much more frequent macroblocking is from Planet Green (reduced bit rate?), TWC's tinkering (rate shaping?), or some oddball glitch(?) at my NYC location. -- John


----------



## hyedipin

For some reason, I always thought Live HD broadcast had this problem, as I never noticed that in documentaries, or HD Theatre, sure there is always artifacts where there is too much action on TV (especially confettis, wave & water splash are the worst)


----------



## 5w30




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/19654332
> 
> 
> TWC needs a HD overflow channel for MSG.
> 
> 
> Knicks are on MSG (& ESPN) tonight
> 
> Devils, who few care about, are inexplicably on MSG+ (which has HD)
> 
> Meanwhile Rangers vs Penguins are relegated to "MSG 2" (ch. 197) on TWC NYC and no HD that I know of.
> 
> 
> Not sure why MSG would elect to show Rangers on an overflow channel as opposed to the Devils, unless its contractual.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately Rangers are also on Vs (with HD) tonight but it is blacked out in NYC area.



MSG does offer its overflow channels MSG2 and MSG Plus-2 in HD. Cable cos [besides CVC] and DirecTV haven't picked them up yet.


----------



## TravKoolBreeze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NYPokerface* /forum/post/19518405
> 
> 
> Also, on that date we will launch OWN HD on ch. 682. Own HD cannot be accessed on CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Products purchased at retail without additional two-way capable equipment.



I wonder what happen to this as I kept telling my mother, a big Oprah fan, that it would be on more than 115 yet there is no 682 for it still.


----------



## coreynyc

Quote:

Originally Posted by *5w30* 
MSG does offer its overflow channels MSG2 and MSG Plus-2 in HD. Cable cos [besides CVC] and DirecTV haven't picked them up yet.
Your point is? I already said TWC needed to carry the overflow in HD.


----------



## Berk32

Quote:

Originally Posted by *5w30* 
MSG does offer its overflow channels MSG2 and MSG Plus-2 in HD. Cable cos [besides CVC] and DirecTV haven't picked them up yet.
as I already said - Cablevision has to 'give' it to everyone....


----------



## onovotny

I just tried to get the Signature Home service but am unable to due to one important caveat -- they currently require that you use their cable modem with wireless, and it cannot be turned into Bridge Mode like you can using the regular residential service. You also cannot use your own wideband-capable cable modem either.


If you need an external IP address or want to use your own wireless router (though unlike the existing service, they will give you the password to the wireless config), you cannot use the Signature Service yet. The rep said that it's something that may change in the near future, but he couldn't say if or when.


He also said that the signature service was currently the only way to get the multi-room DVR....this sucks.


----------



## daparker_nyc

I had the Signature service installed a few weeks ago. I asked the installer to leave my Ethernet router and separate wireless router in place and he did just that. The modem/router that was installed by TWC is functioning only as a modem. It's a great service. Multi room DVR functionality, internet download speeds generally about 50 Mbps and upload speeds about 5 Mbps.


Doug


----------



## walkman666

Good to read Doug. I just stumbled onto signaturehome myself through an email from TWC, and am thinking of getting it. I already have TWC triple play and pay close to $300 per month with my 2 phone lines, internet and 3 stb's (two HD DVRs and one regular HD stb). I have four premium channel packages (HBO, Sho, Starz and Max), and am thinking I might even save money with this sighome deal. Of course, in the spirit of satire, I have been on hold for 15 minutes now trying to talk to TWC about sigature home. Oy!


Ok, got through. About the same price after dropping Max & Starz and keeping all else the same. Looking forward to the multi-room DVR (I like that the 3rd stb can even playback shows recorded on the DVRs without itself being a DVR), and 50 mbps downloads. Given my wife has her own biz at home, the dedicated service and support will be clutch if something ever goes down, too.


----------



## flacfan

So how much more is signaturehome? I got an email about it today that had a link for "more info" which led nowhere.

Some searching revealed FAQ's but no real detail on pricing.

I do have two DVR's and 4 premiums. Have been contemplating getting rid of one DVR but there's too much unwatched material (with the external drive) and I seem unable to "clear" it as there's always something else I need to record.


Thanks.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flacfan* /forum/post/19761705
> 
> 
> So how much more is signaturehome? I got an email about it today that had a link for "more info" which led nowhere.
> 
> Some searching revealed FAQ's but no real detail on pricing.
> 
> I do have two DVR's and 4 premiums. Have been contemplating getting rid of one DVR but there's too much unwatched material (with the external drive) and I seem unable to "clear" it as there's always something else I need to record.
> 
> 
> Thanks.




If I remember right, approx $200 per month for two HD DVRs (multi room), a phone, and wideband Internet access (50/5Mbps). The Wideband along is worth $100 so it's actually not a bad price.


No clue on what the "future" non promotional pricing will be.


----------



## uesjd

I just replaced an old SD-TV in my bedroom with an HD-TV, and of course I want to replace the SD STB. However, I don't want to pay for a second DVR, so I just want a STB. What models are now available from TWC and which is the best?


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/19405448
> 
> 
> >HD Movie Pass On Demand
> 
> What exactly is this channel? I don't seem to have it...



Does anyone have any info on this?? Is it a part of a package?


----------



## onovotny




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daparker_nyc* /forum/post/19756025
> 
> 
> I had the Signature service installed a few weeks ago. I asked the installer to leave my Ethernet router and separate wireless router in place and he did just that. The modem/router that was installed by TWC is functioning only as a modem. It's a great service. Multi room DVR functionality, internet download speeds generally about 50 Mbps and upload speeds about 5 Mbps.
> 
> 
> Doug



I hope that's true, but I can't afford for it to be a different config with my current setup. When I was scheduling the appointment, they explicitly said otherwise....


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *onovotny* /forum/post/19766494
> 
> 
> I hope that's true, but I can't afford for it to be a different config with my current setup. When I was scheduling the appointment, they explicitly said otherwise....



I have no idea what modem/router equipment they are are using in NYC... but here in Charlotte (where SigHome has been available for some time now) they have used both Motorola and one other brand (Ubee?). The Motorola units can have their wireless and DHCP functions disabled... the other unit reportedly cannot. You might want to ask any specific question you might have in the Charlotte TWC thread, as there are several folks there with SigHome that could likely answer them (I personally do not have SigHome). I know that, within the thread, optimum settings for the Moto unit have been widely discussed.


----------



## Agent_C

Looks like they're laying fiber on my block. Does this truck look familiar to anyone?


A_C


----------



## daparker_nyc

For the Signature Home service here in NYC, the tech installed a Motorola modem/router. Wireless was disabled as well as, I assume, DHCP. All my static IP assignments are the same as before the install.

My first bill arrived. $200 + $13.47 each for HBO and Showtime + taxes & fees. I dumped HDXtra cause I wasn't watching the extra channels enough to justify the extra $8.95.


----------



## heinriph




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daparker_nyc* /forum/post/19767566
> 
> 
> For the Signature Home service here in NYC, the tech installed a Motorola modem/router. Wireless was disabled as well as, I assume, DHCP. All my static IP assignments are the same as before the install.
> 
> My first bill arrived. $200 + $13.47 each for HBO and Showtime + taxes & fees. I dumped HDXtra cause I wasn't watching the extra channels enough to justify the extra $8.95.



Just curious, what was the final including taxes and fees? Trying to compare to my current $206 with 4 premiums.


----------



## daparker_nyc

Taxes and fees on the one month package plus HBO plus Showtime is about $12. it's hard to tell exactly, because the billing includes extra for a partial month, and HDExtra.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daparker_nyc* /forum/post/19767566
> 
> 
> For the Signature Home service here in NYC, the tech installed a Motorola modem/router. Wireless was disabled as well as, I assume, DHCP. All my static IP assignments are the same as before the install.
> 
> My first bill arrived. $200 + $13.47 each for HBO and Showtime + taxes & fees. I dumped HDXtra cause I wasn't watching the extra channels enough to justify the extra $8.95.



you could no longer get the HD-DVR+HDXtra for $15 once you switched to Signature?


----------



## Berk32

 http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...s/pricing.html 


BTW - the pricing page FINALLY says that the "Sports Pass" is included in HD Xtra


and with the HD DVR at 12.95... the combo price is just $2.05 more


----------



## daparker_nyc

This is how the bill breaks down the TV service:

DVR Service: $9.19 X 2

Multi Room DVR: $6.38 X 2

DTV $7.53

Additional DTV $2.84

2 Remotes .16 & .18

Standard Service $29.85


The rest of the $200 is broken down for phone and Internet services.


There was an extra $8.95 for HDXtra as well as additional charges for the premium channels.


----------



## walkman666

onovotny. Similar to what daparker said, I was told by TWC-NYC that they can indeed disable the router component within the modem if I want to use my apple airport extreme base station instead. The personal service tech confirmed this, and also said I could have the technician who installs my signaturehome test wideband speeds and range both with their built-in router vs. my router. So, I am likely going to try and test it out and see if there's a difference. They are coming Saturday morning, Jan. 8th.


The personal service tech took an inventory of all of my wifi products to ensure that the technician enables wifi connectivity for anything in the apt (wifi within TV, bluray, mobile phones, my printer, wii, four computers). The tech said they have many customers who are unable to configure access to a wireless network on their own, and they call out TWC service to merely enter passwords into devices. They want to avoid this. I think the sighome service is supposed to be pretty high-touch, so they "say" they will do whatever you ask to test out equipment and functionality upon install. They set aside four hours if necessary for the free install (so they say...). More news at 11 about how it goes for me.


----------



## onovotny




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walkman666* /forum/post/19770392
> 
> 
> onovotny. Similar to what daparker said, I was told by TWC-NYC that they can indeed disable the router component within the modem if I want to use my apple airport extreme base station instead. The personal service tech confirmed this, and also said I could have the technician who installs my signaturehome test wideband speeds and range both with their built-in router vs. my router. So, I am likely going to try and test it out and see if there's a difference. They are coming Saturday morning, Jan. 8th.
> 
> 
> The personal service tech took an inventory of all of my wifi products to ensure that the technician enables wifi connectivity for anything in the apt (wifi within TV, bluray, mobile phones, my printer, wii, four computers). The tech said they have many customers who are unable to configure access to a wireless network on their own, and they call out TWC service to merely enter passwords into devices. They want to avoid this. I think the sighome service is supposed to be pretty high-touch, so they "say" they will do whatever you ask to test out equipment and functionality upon install. They set aside four hours if necessary for the free install (so they say...). More news at 11 about how it goes for me.



Part of the confusion may be that I'm also moving within the city and was trying to setup the signature service in the new apartment. I think I'll stick with the regular install this coming Tuesday, then schedule a signature "upgrade." Then when the tech comes, I'll make sure he doesn't swap out my existing wideband modem.... I just didn't want to take any chances with having a tech refuse, or be unable, to use my current stuff when he shows up and then need to have someone else come later for a "regular" install.


----------



## onovotny

BTW, I haven't seen any mention yet, but is there any word on when TWC NYC will have HBO/Sho/TMC/Max On Demand in HD? Or is it already there and burried somewhere....?


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *onovotny* /forum/post/19772534
> 
> 
> BTW, I haven't seen any mention yet, but is there any word on when TWC NYC will have HBO/Sho/TMC/Max On Demand in HD? Or is it already there and burried somewhere....?



As far as I know, we still don't have it. I'm confused as to why that is. We seem to be getting all of the other HD on-demand channels.


----------



## Berk32

Anyone know what's on Movie Pass HD On Demand?


They seemed to have replaced Encore with this 'Movie Pass package' (which includes Encore) and made Playboy the 6th premium.


I can't seem to find any listings for the on demand channels (SD and HD) though.


I know it was originally called vutopia... maybe i should use that....


----------



## Berk32

 http://www.vutopia.com 


so i guess this is it - you get a small selection of movies every month or so...


EDIT: or maybe its not such a small selection - tough to tell - the site is all over the place


----------



## heinriph




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/19774859
> 
> http://www.vutopia.com
> 
> 
> so i guess this is it - you get a small selection of movies every month or so...
> 
> 
> EDIT: or maybe its not such a small selection - tough to tell - the site is all over the place



It should be more than that - Southern California's TWC website describes it as: " Time Warner Cable's Movie Pass brings you 14 more channels of movie variety from Hollywood hits to classics to foreign films. Upgrade to the Movie Pass today for only $6.00 a month. "


For NorthEast the description is: " Time Warner Cable's Movie Pass brings you a variety of movie channels including Encore and more from Hollywood hits to classics to foreign films. "


Then there's a press release of sorts from TWC, stating: "Time Warner Cable Movie Pass is a collection of movie channels, both linear and On Demand, featuring over 500 hours of films from almost every genre. Other channels in Time Warner Cable Movie Pass include Fox Movie Channel and Vutopia. "


Very intriguing.


Just love the way TWC manages to obscure and conceal information about their programming packages.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heinriph* /forum/post/19775656
> 
> 
> It should be more than that - Southern California's TWC website describes it as: " Time Warner Cable's Movie Pass brings you 14 more channels of movie variety — from Hollywood hits to classics to foreign films. Upgrade to the Movie Pass today for only $6.00 a month. "
> 
> 
> For NorthEast the description is: " Time Warner Cable's Movie Pass brings you a variety of movie channels including Encore and more — from Hollywood hits to classics to foreign films. "
> 
> 
> Then there's a press release of sorts from TWC, stating: "Time Warner Cable Movie Pass is a collection of movie channels, both linear and On Demand, featuring over 500 hours of films from almost every genre. Other channels in Time Warner Cable Movie Pass include Fox Movie Channel and Vutopia. "
> 
> 
> Very intriguing.
> 
> 
> Just love the way TWC manages to obscure and conceal information about their programming packages.



i was just refering to the on demand channel (theres an sd one and an hd one) in the package.


The rest of it is Encore (which is no longer its own premium selection) and the other movie channels available on various standard/digital tiers (which i'm obviously not counting)



But yeah, there is NO information about this damn thing on the ny/nj site


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

You can view all of the movies available on the channel through your DVR. If you go to the HD on-demand movie search option, you'll get everything. When you browse through the list, pretty much everything that is older and Warner Bros is on that channel. ;0


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *onovotny* /forum/post/19772534
> 
> 
> BTW, I haven't seen any mention yet, but is there any word on when TWC NYC will have HBO/Sho/TMC/Max On Demand in HD? Or is it already there and burried somewhere....?



HBO/Cinemax HD OD is launching on 2/1 on some TWC systems

http://www.mypublicnotices.com/Berks...e&AdId=2193755


----------



## Berk32

January 7, 2011



> Quote:
> The previously announced launch of OWN HD slated for January 1, 2011 did not occur.
> 
> 
> On or about January 7, 2011 we will cease carriage of the simulcast of LATV on ch. 166.
> 
> 
> On or about January 7, 2011 we will launch WGN America on ch. 162 and Antenna TV on ch. 166. Antenna TV will be a basic service available only in digital format and viewable with digital cable-compatible equipment such as a digital converter or a digital television (or other device) that includes a QAM tuner.
> 
> 
> On or about February 9, 2011 we will launch TWC Info Channel on ch. 411. This channel will be a basic service available only in digital format and viewable with digital cable-compatible equipment such as a digital converter or a digital television (or other device) that includes a QAM tuner.
> 
> 
> On that date in Manhattan, Brooklyn and Queens, we will launch Oxygen HD on ch. 712. Oxygen HD cannot be accessed on CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Products purchased at retail without additional, two-way capable equipment.


----------



## heinriph




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/19776925
> 
> 
> i was just refering to the on demand channel (theres an sd one and an hd one) in the package.
> 
> 
> The rest of it is Encore (which is no longer its own premium selection) and the other movie channels available on various standard/digital tiers (which i'm obviously not counting)



Sorry, yes, I didn't quote you right.


I'd love to know which channels it includes - and will those then presumably disappear from the standard/digital tiers? You'd also think MGM should be in that package, and not in HDXTRA.


HDXTRA makes less and less sense. Sports + Wet T-Shirt Contests + Smithsonian + Old Movies...? Back when we has 12 HD channels, that sort of mixed bag could be sold a bonus HD package - but now that we have 100+ channels, it just seems silly. (Not to mention that they killed most of the channels in the package that I cared about).


----------



## JeffMoney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/19781611
> 
> 
> January 7, 2011



Where is WGN American on ch. 162 still not there..


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/19782964
> 
> 
> Where is WGN American on ch. 162 still not there..



maybe they got the ch # wrong (since there is already something else on 162) - i cant check until later though.


----------



## JeffMoney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/19783210
> 
> 
> maybe they got the ch # wrong (since there is already something else on 162) - i cant check until later though.



there is no channel 162 ...twc queens ny


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/19783287
> 
> 
> there is no channel 162 ...twc queens ny



o right - 162 became universal sports (wnbc 4.4) and moved to the 170s - stupid inaccurate website.....


----------



## king of k1ngs

No Channel 162 here in So. Manhattan.


Does anyone know if we are able to watch the Bull's games on WGN America here in NYC or are they blacked out?


----------



## Berk32

Quote:

Originally Posted by *king of k1ngs* 
No Channel 162 here in So. Manhattan.


Does anyone know if we are able to watch the Bull's games on WGN America here in NYC or are they blacked out?
WGN would only be blacked out if a chicago team were playing a NY team.


EDIT - sorry that only applies to baseball. (NBA and NHL television rules prohibit WGN America from showing Blackhawks and Bulls nationally)


----------



## Berk32

looks like they made a mistake in saying January 7 (since we still have LATV).... wonder what the real date is... and if we'll get WGN HD as well...


----------



## JeffMoney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/19785290
> 
> 
> looks like they made a mistake in saying January 7 (since we still have LATV).... wonder what the real date is... and if we'll get WGN HD as well...



yea man TWC is a real joke why would they say jan 7th or another and not even on it on yet.. too many captains and less soilders , get with it twc and give me my wgn and hd would be nice also..


----------



## walkman666

Got my signature home service installed this morning. 3 new Samsung stb's, two DVRs and one "playback receiver." I have an additional modem for internet to go along with the previous modem that was for both phone and internet (which is now phone only). Cool the way the DVRs and the playback receiver all sorta talk to each other, and one can set up recordings remotely via the internet (I want an android app for this too). Speed on internet is clocked at 49.37mbps upload and 4.63mbps download. I got over 50mbps earlier today. Pingtest results are an "A" (they were an "A" using turbo prior to the install). The TWC installer kept my airport extreme base station as my router and disabled the built-in router that came with the new "surfboard" modem. He showed me how to enable to modem's router if I wanted to switch.


One glitch I do have is my old Toshiba 34HFX CRT television. It's 7 years old an while high def, uses DVI. I have a DVI -> HDMI cable from RAM electronics, and it seems there could be a handshake issue (although this did not exist with my scientific atlanta set up, and I used the same connection). When I turn on the TV, I get sound but no picture. When I turn off the stb and turn it back on again, the stb defaults to channel 1 (NY1), and I get the picture. My 12-year daughter suggested I turn on the TV first, and then power up the stb. This was humiliating on many levels since I am the son of TV repairman (well, I guess the rationalization is that this also makes her the grand-daughter of a TV repairman). This approach worked, although the stb continues to revert to NY1. I will call Signature Home (a test case for the new service level), and see what they say. I like that TWC gave me three new remotes and let me keep my old remotes so that I now have spare remotes for each of my three TVs.


I like the voicemail feature in which you can program voicemails to send you an email with an attached wav file. Cool (I have that feature where I work, too).


----------



## king of k1ngs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/19789506
> 
> 
> yea man TWC is a real joke why would they say jan 7th or another and not even on it on yet.. too many captains and less soilders , get with it twc and give me my wgn and hd would be nice also..



It did say "on or about January 7, 2011," so they let us know that it didn't have a specific release date


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *king of k1ngs* /forum/post/19793386
> 
> 
> It did say "on or about January 7, 2011," so they let us know that it didn't have a specific release date



the date is usually correct - probably supposed to be the 17th


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/19793428
> 
> 
> the date is usually correct - probably supposed to be the 17th



sounds right. never known twc or any cable company to make changes before or during a weekend. marketing people don't seem to talk to the technical people.


----------



## Steve Mehs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walkman666* /forum/post/19791456
> 
> 
> the stb defaults to channel 1 (NY1), and I get the picture. My 12-year daughter suggested I turn on the TV first, and then power up the stb. .



If you want to have your power on channel be something then then NY1 just hit 'Settings', arrow over to 'Dispay' go down to 'Power On Channel' and you can chose the channel you want or make it 'Last Channel'.


----------



## walkman666

Thank you very much, Steve Meh. I appreciate that.


Anyone know if it makes sense that my download speed on my desktop via ethernet is around 50mbps while my wireless laptops are around 20mbps? Is that normal? thanks


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walkman666* /forum/post/19797559
> 
> 
> Thank you very much, Steve Meh. I appreciate that.
> 
> 
> Anyone know if it makes sense that my download speed on my desktop via ethernet is around 50mbps while my wireless laptops are around 20mbps? Is that normal? thanks




Very normal. Most people don't know to survey the airwaves to minimize interference (easy to do with Android based phones among other things).


Most people don't survey the airwaves to orient the antennas to maximize the throughput.


So it's very normal for wireless networks to be slower than wired. Also, unless you have 802.11N based network, you will never come close to wired speeds.


----------



## JeffMoney

I called twc today what happen to us getting wgn america on jan 7th on channel 162 and i was told they are waiting on final approvel to turn it on..


----------



## walkman666

thx hansangb.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walkman666* /forum/post/19805195
> 
> 
> thx hansangb.



No problem. The "you see, Timmy" moment of my post is this. change the default channel on your linksys/dlink/etc. wireless APs.


If you don't have an Android phone (if you do, get the Wifi Analzyer), you can at least move away from the most crowded channels - used a default values by various manufacturers.


----------



## king of k1ngs

WGN America is now on channel 162


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *king of k1ngs* /forum/post/19807264
> 
> 
> WGN America is now on channel 162



also Antenna TV on 166 and they moved LATV to 186 instead of removing it.


no new HD.


----------



## JeffMoney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *king of k1ngs* /forum/post/19807264
> 
> 
> WGN America is now on channel 162



yup finally nice to top it off WGN Americia HD and NFL Network,, yea rite i know thats asking too much..


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> yup finally nice to top it off WGN Americia HD and NFL Network,, yea rite i know thats asking too much..



As mentioned in this other forums, twc has no national deal for NFL so none of the divisions can launch it. Wgn's launch likely tied to a deal with tribune/wpix. Also in twc' s best interest to carry it since rcn and FiOS have it.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/19809218
> 
> 
> Also in twc' s best interest to carry it since rcn and FiOS have it.



wonder what took so long... (and why no HD....)


----------



## dgk

Probably not the right place but I have a copy protection issue. Just a single Tivo HD unit with NYC TW, plus that Cisco box that's now needed for some channels.


When I try to copy shows to the PC the application says that everything except OTA channels are copy protected. Apparently other providers don't mark everything as copy protected but I can't get any other providers where I am.


Is there anything I can do about this or a better place to post the thread. Or, more likely, an existing thread on this issue? Thanks.


----------



## ajabrams

Anyone know why we never got previously announced SUNDANCE HD?


----------



## rohmer

Does anyone know how I can set a manual recording (Samsung 3270)? Thank you.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rohmer* /forum/post/19824300
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how I can set a manual recording (Samsung 3270)? Thank you.



you can't - it's the software, not the box (can't be done with any of them)


----------



## hyedipin

Wow, it took twc tech 3,5hrs to get my ATI DCT working. They had no clue how to get it working. Problems with tuner, tuning adapter, cable card, and two cable cards, two tuning adapters later, finally I got it working. They only know how to setup a Tivo, that's all.

But the guy was very enthusiastic, and I really appreciated his efforts, he called 7-8 different technicians, and non of them had any idea. But he did not give up, he kept calling, some of them did not even know anything about ATI, External Tuners or even WMC.. I even called ATI who recommended BIOS update, altough Win 7 did not need it, I still did it. Anyway, it is working now, a bit spotty, but it is finally working. I hope it stays this way. I had to switch firewall on & off once already, and the Tuning Adapter page of ATI is not finding any adapter.


----------



## rohmer

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Berk32*
you can't - it's the software, not the box (can't be done with any of them)
Interesting. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## pete186

hi all

I have sa 8300, they make annoying whirring noises every so often....is there a way to fix this....or do they offer newer boxes that are less noisy?

tia


----------



## scott_bernstein

I know that most (or all?) of you who could sign up for FIOS already have, and I've had it available for 2-3 months but have been lagging on signing up.


Well I called up yesterday and there is a great deal going on right now -- their Ultimate package -- Ultimate HD, which includes all HD channels + all of the premium movie channels and HD DVR (home media edition if you have more than 1 set), plus Ultimate Internet (35M up/35M down and free wireless router included), and ultimate Phone (wired POTS line with unlimited local and long distance and the usual bells and whistles like voicemail, 3 way calling, caller ID, etc.) for $135/month! Additionally there was a strange offer that if I opt to pay the $54 installation charge, they'll send me a $75 Visa gift card after 2 months, putting me an extra $20 ahead.


Considering I pay $174/month for just my far inferior internet connection and cable from TWC (and have a flat ~$60/month wired phone line from IDT) this will be a huge savings for me -- on the order of $100 EACH MONTH. Even the $70 payout on my "price lock" guarantee/contract with TWC will get paid off (and more) in 1 bill.


Verizon is guaranteeing this price for 2 years without a contract (initially they said they wanted to lock me into a 2 year contract and then waived the requirement). Additionally if you have a Verizon cellphone they'll knock off $10 from your cellphone bill monthly for 2 years to combine your billing.


That is a pretty sweet deal. At this point it means I'll lose NY1, MSG-HD (I think), BBC-America HD (though the trade-off for the SD "BBC World News" a channel I've always wanted seems to be worthy), and TCM-HD, I believe. But I'll gain HDNet and HDNet Movies (yes!), and as part of my package, ALL of the premiums (HBO, Showtime, Cinemax, Starz, TMC, and Encore), plus EPIX (is it any good? no idea) and MGM-HD.


Sorry to those of you who don't have the option. But if anyone has the option and hadn't switched yet, there are some great deals to be had currently!!


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/19851375
> 
> 
> this will be a huge savings for me -- on the order of $100.



I'm on that FIOS ultimate package. It's awesome. Yes we don't get those channels your mentioned but there are so many great channels.


They give you everything in that package. There's the Red Zone, not that you're a sports fan, IIRC. RZ is an amazing channel to watch. It's like someone with sports ADD and too much Redbull has control of your remote but every time they change the channel, it's more exciting.


Also, there are all of the on demand channels, specifically all of the premiums, including HDNet. A lot of times I will set up a recording but I double check and it's listed on demand, so I don't have to bog down my hard drive.


I haven't done a cross check but I would be surprised if TW has more channels. We've had WGN in HD for as long as I can remember. We get the West coast feeds of premiums no drop outs, no reboots, it's great.


----------



## bigsid05

35MBit up/down?? I am insanely jealous.


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/19852262
> 
> 
> I'm on that FIOS ultimate package. It's awesome. Yes we don't get those channels your mentioned but there are so many great channels.
> 
> 
> They give you everything in that package. There's the Red Zone, not that you're a sports fan, IIRC. RZ is an amazing channel to watch. It's like someone with sports ADD and too much Redbull has control of your remote but every time they change the channel, it's more exciting.
> 
> 
> Also, there are all of the on demand channels, specifically all of the premiums, including HDNet. A lot of times I will set up a recording but I double check and it's listed on demand, so I don't have to bog down my hard drive.
> 
> 
> I haven't done a cross check but I would be surprised if TW has more channels. We've had WGN in HD for as long as I can remember. We get the West coast feeds of premiums no drop outs, no reboots, it's great.



Ugh. Jealous. I miss HDNet so so so much.


----------



## dgk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/19852262
> 
> 
> I'm on that FIOS ultimate package. It's awesome. Yes we don't get those channels your mentioned but there are so many great channels.
> 
> 
> They give you everything in that package. There's the Red Zone, not that you're a sports fan, IIRC. RZ is an amazing channel to watch. It's like someone with sports ADD and too much Redbull has control of your remote but every time they change the channel, it's more exciting.
> 
> 
> Also, there are all of the on demand channels, specifically all of the premiums, including HDNet. A lot of times I will set up a recording but I double check and it's listed on demand, so I don't have to bog down my hard drive.
> 
> 
> I haven't done a cross check but I would be surprised if TW has more channels. We've had WGN in HD for as long as I can remember. We get the West coast feeds of premiums no drop outs, no reboots, it's great.



FIOS hates my neighborhood. I can't get FIOS. I can't get RCN. All I can get is TWC. If I hadn't just paid off the mortgage I'd move.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgk* /forum/post/19864239
> 
> 
> FIOS hates my neighborhood. I can't get FIOS. I can't get RCN. All I can get is TWC. If I hadn't just paid off the mortgage I'd move.



I guess if people like me continue to sign up, it will help convince Verizon to keep expanding into other NYC neighborhoods? I really can't wait to make that call to TWC to tell them I'm canceling my account after 17 years of borderline crappy service.


----------



## ANGEL 35

Quote:

Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* 
I guess if people like me continue to sign up, it will help convince Verizon to keep expanding into other NYC neighborhoods? I really can't wait to make that call to TWC to tell them I'm canceling my account after 17 years of borderline crappy service.
How will you do it







Can any make them dig







Do what you can?????


----------



## scott_bernstein

Quote:

Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* 
How will you do it







Can any make them dig







Do what you can?????








Not that I can do anything about it. But if they see the general trend of more and more dissatisfied customers from Time Warner signing up (and more money flowing in from us) it will motivate them to continue to expand more service into our area. The snowball effect.


----------



## klflote

I just switched from a regular digital cable box to the Samsung HD Box (SMT-H3262, not the DVR).


I am used to setting the power on timer and have that control the outlet at the back of the box -- so that if the TV is plugged in there, it will come on when the set top box comes on in the morning, and it will shut off when I turn the cable box off. But on my current box, the outlet is always live; the TV never shuts off.


I vaguely remember having to set something in the old box for this to work, but I've been all through the settings menu and haven't seen anything, and the manual doesn't address this at all.


Am I missing something, or does this just not work that way?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *klflote* /forum/post/19866834
> 
> 
> I just switched from a regular digital cable box to the Samsung HD Box (SMT-H3262, not the DVR).
> 
> 
> I am used to setting the power on timer and have that control the outlet at the back of the box -- so that if the TV is plugged in there, it will come on when the set top box comes on in the morning, and it will shut off when I turn the cable box off. But on my current box, the outlet is always live; the TV never shuts off.
> 
> 
> I vaguely remember having to set something in the old box for this to work, but I've been all through the settings menu and haven't seen anything, and the manual doesn't address this at all.
> 
> 
> Am I missing something, or does this just not work that way?



Settings - Devices (on the first list for Quick Settings) - AC Outlet (bottom of list) - On w/ settop (thats the way it is with my Samsung 3090 - i assume it will be the same on yours)


----------



## MacAlert

What are the options for non-DVR HD STB's? I need to replace one of my boxes but I need one that has coax output.


----------



## klflote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/19867324
> 
> 
> Settings - Devices (on the first list for Quick Settings) - AC Outlet (bottom of list) - On w/ settop (thats the way it is with my Samsung 3090 - i assume it will be the same on yours)



Hmm...The really odd things is that Settings->Devices takes me to a screen that looks completely different. It's like the set box menu exited and I get something that looks more like the setup menu for the TV itself. It is still a menu for the set top box; it's just that it has a completely different look and feel than anything else. But while the choices on that menu include the power on/power off timer settings itself (and some audio-related settings), there is no option for controlling the AC outlet.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/19864275
> 
> 
> I guess if people like me continue to sign up, it will help convince Verizon to keep expanding into other NYC neighborhoods? I really can't wait to make that call to TWC to tell them I'm canceling my account after 17 years of borderline crappy service.




My condo is made up of three sections. Condo 1 just got FiOS lit up! So hopefully, I'm not too far behind!


I will miss BBC-HD though. I can't imagine watching Top Gear in SD


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *klflote* /forum/post/19867510
> 
> 
> Hmm...The really odd things is that Settings->Devices takes me to a screen that looks completely different. It's like the set box menu exited and I get something that looks more like the setup menu for the TV itself. It is still a menu for the set top box; it's just that it has a completely different look and feel than anything else. But while the choices on that menu include the power on/power off timer settings itself (and some audio-related settings), there is no option for controlling the AC outlet.



you sure? it's supposed to look different, just like you said - the option is down on the 2nd page of the menu (for me). It is possible the box doesn't have the ability to control the power like the older models (which is odd).


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/19867564
> 
> 
> My condo is made up of three sections. Condo 1 just got FiOS lit up! So hopefully, I'm not too far behind!
> 
> 
> I will miss BBC-HD though. I can't imagine watching Top Gear in SD



You get used to it.


Or you have a psychotic episode.


----------



## Berk32

January 21


> Quote:
> On or about February 1, 2011 Fit TV (chs. 116/863/1908) will be renamed Discovery Fit & Health by the provider.
> 
> 
> On or about March 2, 2011 we will launch Sundance HD and Wedding Central HD on channels 290 and 794 respectively. These services cannot be accessed on CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Products purchased at retail without additional two-way capable equipment.


----------



## klflote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/19867611
> 
> 
> you sure? it's supposed to look different, just like you said - the option is down on the 2nd page of the menu (for me). It is possible the box doesn't have the ability to control the power like the older models (which is odd).



Yes, I'm sure. It must be something with that box.


The Samsung 3090 is a DVR, isn't it? I don't want a DVR. But I would be interested to hear from anyone without a DVR but with an HD settop box who uses this feature so I know which model box to ask TWC for. The rep at TWC was clueless, and insisted that no model did that (including my old Pioneer, which clearly did...)


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/19867564
> 
> 
> My condo is made up of three sections. Condo 1 just got FiOS lit up! So hopefully, I'm not too far behind!
> 
> 
> I will miss BBC-HD though. I can't imagine watching Top Gear in SD



And....now that I've signed up for FIOS they finally add my #1 most wanted HD channel (of course, behind HDNet which I will pick up) -- Sundance!


Hopefully FIOS won't be TOO far behind in their adds....


----------



## heinriph




> Quote:
> On or about March 2, 2011 we will launch Sundance HD and Wedding Central HD on channels 290 and 794 respectively.



Somebody remind me again what an HD channel would be doing in the 200's? Keeping Encore HD company...?


And SNY HD and YES HD booted out of the HD sports club in 400's, exactly why...?


I'm sure there's a technical or contractual reason, but as a customer it's just a pain in the neck to find anything that way.


----------



## hyedipin

Does anyone have a list of which channels belong to which package, or which ones are premium? I am getting rid of them on my guide in Windows Media Center. I know TWC has that PDF but it is not showing in detail, like note next to channel.


Also, I just see that four channels appeared

ZOOMUSA

TIMES


EPIXHD

EPIXHD2


Are EPIX channels premiums?

How about following: GOLTVHD, FSC PLUS HD, ESPN BB HD, ARABIC CHANNEL, KNN ?

I thought some of these foreign channels were only in International package.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heinriph* /forum/post/19872255
> 
> 
> Somebody remind me again what an HD channel would be doing in the 200's? Keeping Encore HD company...?
> 
> 
> And SNY HD and YES HD booted out of the HD sports club in 400's, exactly why...?
> 
> 
> I'm sure there's a technical or contractual reason, but as a customer it's just a pain in the neck to find anything that way.



SNY and YES HD were never in the 400s - and are still on their original positions in the 700s (just like a bunch of other sports channels that arent in the 400s, like ESPN and MSG) - but i still have no idea why there were ever added to the 500s - unless they had (or still have) some plans for bigger shifts that got delayed


And the upper 200s is some newer 6th premium package that replaced 'just Encore' - but many of the channels are also in the 700s - no idea what they're trying to do though....


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hyedipin* /forum/post/19872396
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a list of which channels belong to which package, or which ones are premium? I am getting rid of them on my guide in Windows Media Center. I know TWC has that PDF but it is not showing in detail, like note next to channel.
> 
> 
> Also, I just see that four channels appeared
> 
> ZOOMUSA
> 
> TIMES
> 
> 
> EPIXHD
> 
> EPIXHD2
> 
> 
> Are EPIX channels premiums?
> 
> How about following: GOLTVHD, FSC PLUS HD, ESPN BB HD, ARABIC CHANNEL, KNN ?
> 
> I thought some of these foreign channels were only in International package.



do those 4 have channel #s or any other info on your Windows Media Center?


Epix launched just over a year ago (and it is a premium I guess), but there has not been any news of TWC adding it - are you getting the actual channel - or just a listing?


Zoom and Times are international (Indian) channels - non-HD... but again - nothing showing them on the cable box lineup.


And this site ( http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...t/clu/clu.ashx ) does have the packages... although its never 100% perfect


----------



## hyedipin

295 - EPIXHD - Epix HD

296 - EPIXHD2 - Epix HD 2


I can't tell if there is actually any broadcast or if it is blank guide listing, which is why I was asking if they were Premiums, or if I had reception problem.


How about others?

GOLTVHD, FSC PLUS HD, ESPN BB HD, I am not getting these


Additionally,

HALLMARK HD - 684 - Channel has been relocated, SDV Error showed up. What channel number do you have right now for Halmark HD? It said "Select this channel again to watch"

When I went back to channel, it showed up, but I assume that's a feature of ATI tuner to still tune to it with same channel numbers since I can change the channel numbers keeping same tune.


----------



## hyedipin

Why is there an asterisk next to *G4 HD** and why is it listed under Premium?

Is it really a Premium channel?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/19872480
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom and Times are international (Indian) channels - non-HD... but again - nothing showing them on the cable box lineup.



I don't have picture in Zoom, but I can watch Times. I actually have service on Times. When I get back, I will re-check and confirm that it is is actually Times, and channel number.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hyedipin* /forum/post/19872559
> 
> 
> 295 - EPIXHD - Epix HD
> 
> 296 - EPIXHD2 - Epix HD 2
> 
> 
> I can't tell if there is actually any broadcast or if it is blank guide listing, which is why I was asking if they were Premiums, or if I had reception problem.
> 
> 
> How about others?
> 
> GOLTVHD, FSC PLUS HD, ESPN BB HD, I am not getting these
> 
> 
> Additionally,
> 
> HALLMARK HD - 684 - Channel has been relocated, SDV Error showed up. What channel number do you have right now for Halmark HD? It said "Select this channel again to watch"
> 
> When I went back to channel, it showed up, but I assume that's a feature of ATI tuner to still tune to it with same channel numbers since I can change the channel numbers keeping same tune.



GOLTVHD, FSC PLUS HD, ESPN BB HD are sports pack channels...


Hallmark HD working on 684


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hyedipin* /forum/post/19872697
> 
> 
> Why is there an asterisk next to *G4 HD** and why is it listed under Premium?
> 
> Is it really a Premium channel?



like i said - there are errors - but the * doesn't mean premium (and the Manhattan lineup doesn't show either - the * is supposed to mean basic but digital only.


> Quote:
> I don't have picture in Zoom, but I can watch Times. I actually have service on Times. When I get back, I will re-check and confirm that it is is actually Times, and channel number.



Times must be the channel that showed up on Freq 735MHz ch 49 (since i didn't find anything new in the box program guide....)



Also, there have been 2 HD ch spots on freq 771 (ch 10 and 11) that i haven't been able to match up... could be EPIX (although any new HD has been pretty much been SDV....)


----------



## hyedipin

I can check and verify if EPIX is SDV later tonight.

I had some problems with my TA, missing some channels, and Tech sent a new config file, it still was not working, but now it seems to be working. I am supposed to have a truck roll tomorrow with a TA replacement, but I am hoping that it actually needed some time for new config file to work, and the channels will actually work in the morning, if so I can cancel the truck roll.


----------



## lee7n

Got a FIOS is coming soon to my community notice in the mail but it does not say when. Does that mean they are actually working in my building or my street?

I really hope it is true although my TWC has been dropout free for quite a while now but I would like to have HDNet again


----------



## kwitel

Nothing new here or, that hasnt already been disucssed but havent posted in these forums in a while...


Im beyond annoyed: whenever I buy a movie, it freezes and then stops and then I have to restart it and forward to the point that i was at.


This happens to me roughly 50% of the time; total crapshoot.


Ive been dealing with this for 7 years now. Is there anything that can be done?


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/19876888
> 
> 
> Got a FIOS is coming soon to my community notice in the mail but it does not say when. Does that mean they are actually working in my building or my street?
> 
> I really hope it is true although my TWC has been dropout free for quite a while now but I would like to have HDNet again



Ugh. *jealous* Where in NYC are you located?


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/19866495
> 
> 
> Not that I can do anything about it. But if they see the general trend of more and more dissatisfied customers from Time Warner signing up (and more money flowing in from us) it will motivate them to continue to expand more service into our area. The snowball effect.



I hope that you are right. What part of the UWS are you in??When i call Verizon they have no news about when they will be on my block (w70st)


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/19876888
> 
> 
> Got a FIOS is coming soon to my community notice in the mail but it does not say when. Does that mean they are actually working in my building or my street?
> 
> I really hope it is true although my TWC has been dropout free for quite a while now but I would like to have HDNet again



For me, the actual FIOS install completed in my building about 3 months after I first saw the notices posted. You will see them working in your building before it's offered, obviously. The final indication they were done is was new small network box just above my apartment door!


Your super should be able to give you specifics about when the install is slated for your building as they will obviously have to work with your super to do the install....


Scott


----------



## scott_bernstein

Quote:

Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* 
I hope that you are right. What part of the UWS are you in??When i call Verizon they have no news about when they will be on my block (w70st)








I'm on W86 st....It's not too far down to 70th st. after that!


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC* /forum/post/19879627
> 
> 
> Ugh. *jealous* Where in NYC are you located?



I am at Tudor City Place but my building has a bulk deal with TWC so I don't know if they will let FIOS in


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I am at Tudor City Place but my building has a bulk deal with TWC so I don't know if they will let FIOS in



There are many buildings with bulk twc deals where FiOS is available. Bulk does not equal exclusive. Its just that there may be less incentive for people to switch if they are paying discounted bulk rates rather than full retail twc rates.


----------



## Jake NYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/19885729
> 
> 
> I'm on W86 st....It's not too far down to 70th st. after that!



104 W. 70 (between columbus and broadway) has had FIOS for about a year.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/19887475
> 
> 
> There are many buildings with bulk twc deals where FiOS is available. Bulk does not equal exclusive. Its just that there may be less incentive for people to switch if they are paying discounted bulk rates rather than full retail twc rates.



Yep, the funny thing is that they announced bulk Time Warner rates in my building about one month before they announced the FIOS install so there no exclusivity clause there.


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that you are right. What part of the UWS are you in??When i call Verizon they have no news about when they will be on my block (w70st)



FiOS has been available for some time in the towers along west end ave from 66 to 70 street


----------



## scott_bernstein

In case anyone else out there is looking to switch to FIOS, I have been dealing with a sales rep who is so sharp and willing to go the extra mile to make sure everything is OK with my order, I have been blown away. PM me if you want he name and/or extension.


FWIW I have been concerned with which model DVR they give to me (not very different from TWC, they have various model DVRs floating around) and she has gone the extra mile in making sure I'm going to get the latest model with the 500GB drive built in (and eSata expansion port to be enabled when the next version of their software which is beta testing rolls out) when the installers come.


Not to mention she has worked pretty hard to get answers to all of the technical questions I'm posing and been totally pleasant about it. When was the last time you had a CSR from TWC call you back with answers to your questions. Or let you know that it would take a while on hold and offer to call you back when she got the answer?


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In case anyone else out there is looking to switch to FIOS, I have been dealing with a sales rep who is so sharp and willing to go the extra mile to make sure everything is OK with my order, I have been blown away. PM me if you want he name and/or extension.
> 
> 
> FWIW I have been concerned with which model DVR they give to me (not very different from TWC, they have various model DVRs floating around) and she has gone the extra mile in making sure I'm going to get the latest model with the 500GB drive built in (and eSata expansion port to be enabled when the next version of their software which is beta testing rolls out) when the installers come.
> 
> 
> Not to mention she has worked pretty hard to get answers to all of the technical questions I'm posing and been totally pleasant about it. When was the last time you had a CSR from TWC call you back with answers to your questions. Or let you know that it would take a while on hold and offer to call you back when she got the answer?



Latest FiOS dvr is motorola 7232 with 320gb hd


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/19900198
> 
> 
> PM me if you want he name and/or extension.



I've experienced the same good service when I first dealt with Verizon. I haven't had any situations to deal with, so I can't comment further. But yes, they are very accommodating.


From what I understand, new sign ups are more likely to get the new 500GB box rather then established folks. It's not like TW where you can walk into a center and play the swap out game. It's a little more involved. I haven't tried to switch mine out yet. I'm waiting for the rollout.


If you can PM this CSRs info, I'd be grateful. Perhaps I can get the ball rolling.


TIA


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/19900352
> 
> 
> Latest FiOS dvr is motorola 7232 with 320gb hd



Make that 7232-P2 with 500gb HD


----------



## LL3HD

And this dude has 1.16TB on Fios






















http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...7#post19726157


----------



## DNINE

I am Jealous but happy for you, plus I'm on the UWS so there is hope! They look less expensive is it true?


----------



## beinstein

just in case anyone needed a reason:

http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...techanges.html


----------



## the-sloth

I having TONS of pixelation/freezing/audio clipping on SNYHD (726) and ESPNUHD (479.) Would like to see if they share a QAM but I can't find an updated list. Anyone have one they can share?


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beinstein* /forum/post/19900590
> 
> 
> just in case anyone needed a reason:
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...techanges.html



Anyone switching over to Verizon solely for cost may be in for a rude awakening down the road. These artificially low rates are just that, artificial, and they won’t last forever; they can’t. Verizon didn’t make this massive investment in fiber infrastructure to sell the product at a loss.


I believe once FIOS gets a firmly entrenched market share and the balance of the City is wired, you’ll see a more balanced and natural costing structure. At the end of the day, FIOS will cost more than Cable. You’ll pay more because you’re getting more; it’s that simple.


A_C


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/19903667
> 
> 
> Anyone switching over to Verizon solely for cost may be in for a rude awakening down the road. At the end of the day, FIOS will cost more than Cable. You’ll pay more because you’re getting more; it’s that simple.
> 
> 
> A_C



Well, “at the end of the day,” if I’m saving over $50 bucks per month, that’s $600 per year. And I haven’t seen the end of the day in the 18 or so months since I switched over, and I’m price locked in for another 16 or so months. So I’m not too concerned with when that end of the day finally comes. I’ll have saved plenty. Sure, they’ll be raising their rates but who knows what new situations will be available then. At least now I'm paying a fair price for a great product.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/19904348
> 
> 
> Well, “at the end of the day,” if I’m saving over $50 bucks per month, that’s $600 per year. And I haven’t seen the end of the day in the 18 or so months since I switched over, and I’m price locked in for another 16 or so months. So I’m not too concerned with when that end of the day finally comes. I’ll have saved plenty. Sure, they’ll be raising their rates but who knows what new situations will be available then. At least now I'm paying a fair price for a great product.



..and for me that will be over $100 a month (at TWC's current rates) and I'm price-locked (without having to commit to a contract) with FIOS for 2 years. That's $2,400 right off the bat for (supposedly) far better internet service, a DVR with much more space [500GB built in] and (coming soon) fully supported ESata expandability, tons more free HD VOD + Premium movie channels' HD-VOD included in their package, (mostly) the channels I want [HDNets], and almost double the amount of premium movie channels as I am getting on TWC.


----------



## peterlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/19903667
> 
> 
> I believe once FIOS gets a firmly entrenched market share and the balance of the City is wired, you’ll see a more balanced and natural costing structure. At the end of the day, FIOS will cost more than Cable. You’ll pay more because you’re getting more; it’s that simple.
> 
> 
> A_C



There's no evidence that Verizon is taking a loss on its FIOS business or offering its service at a loss. Its financial statements plainly show the business is VERY profitable, as you'd expect since the operating cost of providing internet or cable service is ludicrously low. Given TWC's monopoly position in the city, I think it's far more likely that TWC's pricing is far above where it should be and that Verizon's lower prices may be where prices would settle in a genuinely competitive market. Verizon may provide "more" service for less but it's able to do so not because it's taking a loss but because TWC's price is vastly inflated by its monopoly service position. No doubt Verizon's prices will go up; experience in other markets where they have gained market share shows that it eventually raises prices. But I don't see why the fact Verizon will eventually raise prices should deter people who can save money now from switching to them. It's not as though future price increases are retroactive and people would have to give back their past savings to Verizon.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/19904849
> 
> 
> ..and for me that will be over $100 a month (at TWC's current rates) and I'm price-locked (without having to commit to a contract) with FIOS for 2 years. That's $2,400 right off the bat for (supposedly) far better internet service, a DVR with much more space [500GB built in] and (coming soon) fully supported ESata expandability, tons more free HD VOD + Premium movie channels VOD included in their package, (mostly) the channels I want [HDNets], and almost double the amount of premium movie channels as I am getting on TWC.



I guess if I were still with TW and switched over now, I'd be at the $100 savings per month rate too.

















And the Esata is good for 1TB external hard drive. Not too shabby.


Basically, if you're lucky enough to be in a Fios area, it's a no brainer.


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> There's no evidence that Verizon is taking a loss on its FIOS business or offering its service at a loss. Its financial statements plainly show the business is VERY profitable, as you'd expect since the operating cost of providing internet or cable service is ludicrously low. Given TWC's monopoly position in the city, I think it's far more likely that TWC's pricing is far above where it should be and that Verizon's lower prices may be where prices would settle in a genuinely competitive market. Verizon may provide "more" service for less but it's able to do so not because it's taking a loss but because TWC's price is vastly inflated by its monopoly service position. No doubt Verizon's prices will go up; experience in other markets where they have gained market share shows that it eventually raises prices. But I don't see why the fact Verizon will eventually raise prices should deter people who can save money now from switching to them. It's not as though future price increases are retroactive and people would have to give back their past savings to Verizon.



Operating cost of twc or FiOS is hardly ludicrously low but over time the costs go down as efficiencies are gained and cost is spread over more customers. Programming costs however will continue to skyrocket out of control.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/19906461
> 
> 
> Programming costs however will continue to skyrocket out of control.



...which is really only due to the cable companies' refusal to offer a la carte service. If I understand it correctly, the ESPN and other sports nets are by far the most expensive channels, and I can count on one hand the number of times I've watched them since I signed up with Time Warner in 1993!


Seriously I suspect that among most of us, (beyond the local broadcast networks and premiums) we could probably narrow our cable package down to 15 channels that we ACTUALLY watch (as opposed to the 300 that they offer us). If TWC and the other companies had a list to pick from and a set price for how much each channel would raise your bill, we'd all win out in the end.


The losers would be the lesser-watched/very niche cable channels that nobody cares about paying fees for that benefit from the whims of the cable companies that lump them into packages that contain other channels that we DO want.


Really, if cable companies are still offered monopolies in areas, their franchise agreements should force them to give the subscribers more granular options and more transparency in how their fees are calculated for packages.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/19906578
> 
> 
> ...which is really only due to the cable companies' refusal to offer a la carte service. If I understand it correctly, the ESPN and other sports nets are by far the most expensive channels, and I can count on one hand the number of times I've watched them since I signed up with Time Warner in 1993!
> 
> 
> Seriously I suspect that among most of us, (beyond the local broadcast networks and premiums) we could probably narrow our cable package down to 15 channels that we ACTUALLY watch (as opposed to the 300 that they offer us). If TWC and the other companies had a list to pick from and a set price for how much each channel would raise your bill, we'd all win out in the end.
> 
> 
> The losers would be the lesser-watched/very niche cable channels that nobody cares about paying fees for that benefit from the whims of the cable companies that lump them into packages that contain other channels that we DO want.
> 
> 
> Really, if cable companies are still offered monopolies in areas, their franchise agreements should force them to give the subscribers more granular options and more transparency in how their fees are calculated for packages.



a la carte will not make things better - that will just lead the networks to increase their fees...


----------



## mikeM1

Quote:

Originally Posted by *the-sloth* 
I having TONS of pixelation/freezing/audio clipping on SNYHD (726) and ESPNUHD (479.) Would like to see if they share a QAM but I can't find an updated list. Anyone have one they can share?
I'm having the SAME issues...unbearable on 726 in particular.


----------



## the-sloth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1* /forum/post/19907875
> 
> 
> I'm having the SAME issues...unbearable on 726 in particular.



I have a truck roll scheduled for tomorrow morning. Have you found any other channels that also do it? I'm in Columbia Waterfront... Is it safe to assume we're serviced from two different TWC plants?


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/19907577
> 
> 
> a la carte will not make things better - that will just lead the networks to increase their fees...



Yep, but then I can value whether that network is worth it to me. If they increase their fees too much, then the market will self-correct as people cancel because the fees are too high. Now there is no parity and it's all political as cable companies decide what is better for their bottom line (look at the fights that come up over ABC/Disney/ESPN every year, or other cable channels) than the consumers' bottom line.


----------



## LisaM

I am on the UWS by Lincoln Center. Have been having terrible video and audio breakups on virtually all channels on my Cisco cable box as well as on my two TiVo cable cards. Anyone else experiencing major problems tonight? Virtually unwatchable.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LisaM* /forum/post/19913661
> 
> 
> I am on the UWS by Lincoln Center. Have been having terrible video and audio breakups on virtually all channels on my Cisco cable box as well as on my two TiVo cable cards. Anyone else experiencing major problems tonight? Virtually unwatchable.



I noticed SNY HD and ESPN HD having some issues. The Weather Channel has recently had audio dropouts as well. Is this perhaps TW trying to squeeze too many channels into the pipeline? I don't recall having these issues until over the last 6-12 months or so.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/19914462
> 
> 
> I noticed SNY HD and ESPN HD having some issues. The Weather Channel has recently had audio dropouts as well. *Is this perhaps TW trying to squeeze too many channels into the pipeline?* I don't recall having these issues until over the last 6-12 months or so.



no


----------



## the-sloth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/19914636
> 
> 
> no



Berk- Know where I can find an updated QAM list to see if there is a correlation with the channels that are having issues?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the-sloth* /forum/post/19915581
> 
> 
> Berk- Know where I can find an updated QAM list to see if there is a correlation with the channels that are having issues?



the last one i did is somewhere in the thread a few pages back...


I'll get another one posted as soon as there is a significant change (there hasn't been one in a while - just minor changes/additions)


----------



## rit56

ESPN was pretty bad downtown today as well. Haven't checked in a while. Last night HBO during Real Time the pixilation was so bad the box froze.


----------



## rit56

My landlord who is a decent man and whom I communicate with told me yesterday he signed the papers this week for FIOS in his buildings, my building. It is on it's way. My question if anyone knows is how long do you think it will take Verizon to begin? I'm assuming they but a big box in the basement prior to wiring everyone....


----------



## prepress

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Berk32* 
no
If that's true, then it's just poor SQ. I need to call anyway, because no one got back to me when I called last week about MSG HD disappearing suddenly.


----------



## OSUBuckly

I'm having serious problems tonight. They started around 11:45pm duirng SNL. Now I can only get a few channels to come in. HBOHD is just a black screen, but HBO2HD comes in. Hardly any HD channels work. I can get some SD. This is crazy, but with TWC what can one really expect?


----------



## jw1

I've noticed some audio dropouts. I noticed it in the last 4 or 5 days, mostly during playback of shows on the dvr. I'm in Tribeca.


I still have an SA8300HD, which could be the problem. I've noticed the hard drive spinning up and down; as well as an intermittent buzzing sound coming from the box. I'm thinking of exchanging it. What's the "best" box out there?


----------



## the-sloth

The audio dropouts/pixelation issues were so bad last night on MSGHD I gave up and watched on the SD channel. If any of you are seeing these issues on (MSGHD, SNYHD, ESPNUHD.. or really any channel) send a message via twitter to the guys at @TWCableHelp. They are compiling a list to submit to the NYC engineers. The supervisor that came to my place on Saturday said he was able to replicate the issue at their office on 5th Ave in Brooklyn and that he was going to escalate it.


----------



## scott_bernstein

Quote:

Originally Posted by *rit56* 
My landlord who is a decent man and whom I communicate with told me yesterday he signed the papers this week for FIOS in his buildings, my building. It is on it's way. My question if anyone knows is how long do you think it will take Verizon to begin? I'm assuming they but a big box in the basement prior to wiring everyone....
I think it took about 3 months after they announced it in my building to get it completed. They do install something in the basement but what takes them a while is they actually optimistically wire the entire building up to the entrance to EACH apartment door. Yes, that's right -- they installed a box over the door of every individual apartment in the building.


Once they finished (which took a while of daily work -- mine is a big building) then they hung up signs and had Verizon reps set up in lobby of the building selling the packages and all....


Scott


----------



## rit56

thanks Scott


----------



## beinstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the-sloth* /forum/post/19921497
> 
> 
> The audio dropouts/pixelation issues were so bad last night on MSGHD I gave up and watched on the SD channel. If any of you are seeing these issues on (MSGHD, SNYHD, ESPNUHD.. or really any channel) send a message via twitter to the guys at @TWCableHelp. They are compiling a list to submit to the NYC engineers. The supervisor that came to my place on Saturday said he was able to replicate the issue at their office on 5th Ave in Brooklyn and that he was going to escalate it.



audio dropouts and Video stuttering have been incessant. Sat night on HBO and last night as well


----------



## jstevens13

Does anyone know what the latest and greatest HD DVR is that is available in New York city. I have the SA8300HDC and while it works ok, I've had it for like 4 years and I'm thinking that something better must be available (bigger hard drive, faster gui response times). What is the best TWC DVR box that is available in Manhattan?


----------



## beinstein

Is anyone having problems using the TWC DVR on Showtime?

Every time I check the recordings they are only 1 minute or less out of the 30 minutes to 1 hr they were supposed to be

No problems recording other channels

Is TWC disabling DVR of Showtime?

That would suck gievn how much they charge for DVR and the pay channels


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beinstein* /forum/post/19933941
> 
> 
> Is anyone having problems using the TWC DVR on Showtime?
> 
> Every time I check the recordings they are only 1 minute or less out of the 30 minutes to 1 hr they were supposed to be
> 
> No problems recording other channels
> 
> Is TWC disabling DVR of Showtime?
> 
> That would suck gievn how much they charge for DVR and the pay channels



i had a problem with this past sunday - although there have been many reports of various channels not working well over the weekend


And no -they are not disabling DVRing channels.


----------



## Berk32

hmmm... looks like i should've been checking my dvr


showtime has had some problems the last few weekends of my recordings


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beinstein* /forum/post/19933941
> 
> 
> Is anyone having problems using the TWC DVR on Showtime?
> 
> Every time I check the recordings they are only 1 minute or less out of the 30 minutes to 1 hr they were supposed to be
> 
> No problems recording other channels
> 
> Is TWC disabling DVR of Showtime?
> 
> That would suck gievn how much they charge for DVR and the pay channels



I had the same issue with Showtime last Sunday as well and had to record the shows I was trying to get on Monday instead. Luckily they repeat the Sunday night lineup lots of times over the week so you still have opportunities to grab it!


----------



## beinstein

Tried again last night at 10pm


Showtime still cuts off the DVR after 1 minute


Everything else I recorded was fine before and after


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beinstein* /forum/post/19936307
> 
> 
> Tried again last night at 10pm
> 
> 
> Showtime still cuts off the DVR after 1 minute
> 
> 
> Everything else I recorded was fine before and after



Hmm...worked for me the 2nd time around. Maybe try a reboot?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> February 4, 2011
> 
> 
> The previously announced launch of Oxygen HD, in Manhattan, Brooklyn and Queens, scheduled for February 9, 2011 will now occur on March 2, 2011.
> 
> 
> On or about March 7, 2011 the following channels will not be able to be accessed on CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Products purchased at retail without additional two-way capable equipment: American Life (ch. 153), BBC America (ch. 106 & 811), CBS College Sports TV (ch. 457), Centric (ch. 89 & 893), CMT (ch. 140 & 891), CNBC World (ch. 139 & 849), CNN International (ch. 133 & 851), Current TV (ch. 103), Discovery Fit & Health f/k/a Fit TV (ch. 116, 863 & 1908), DIY (ch. 145, 866 & 1907), ESPN Classic (ch. 451), ESPNU (ch. 170), EWTN Español (ch. 868), Fox College Sports Atlantic (ch. 452), Fox College Sports Central (ch. 453), Fox College Sports Pacific (ch. 454), Fox Deportes (ch. 125 & 822), Fox Movie Channel (ch. 257), Fox Soccer Channel (ch. 124 & 824), Fuel (ch. 456), GAC (ch. 141 & 892), gmc (ch. 152), Jewelry TV (ch. 151 & 876), Lifetime Real Women (ch. 127 & 859), National Geographic Wild (ch. 158), Ovation (ch. 83), Planet Green (ch. 114 & 834), REELZ Channel (ch. 131 & 259), Speed Channel (ch. 123), The Africa Channel (ch. 87), The Tennis Channel (ch. 455), The Word Network (ch. 142 & 870), TV One (ch. 90), VH1 Classic (ch. 136 & 890) and Wedding Central (ch. 94). In Manhattan, Brooklyn and Queens: EWTN (ch. 146 & 867), HSN (ch. 39 & 875) and ShopNBC (ch. 32 & 873). In Mt. Vernon: EWTN (ch. 71 & 867), HSN (ch. 72 & 875).



(nice of them to post this 2 days early.....)


So they're finally moving SD channels to SDV


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/19925277
> 
> 
> I think it took about 3 months after they announced it in my building to get it completed. They do install something in the basement but what takes them a while is they actually optimistically wire the entire building up to the entrance to EACH apartment door. Yes, that's right -- they installed a box over the door of every individual apartment in the building.
> 
> 
> Once they finished (which took a while of daily work -- mine is a big building) then they hung up signs and had Verizon reps set up in lobby of the building selling the packages and all....
> 
> 
> Scott



This can not happen in my Bullding Its a co-op. You have to vote yes or no to get it or not a lot of owners will not want a box over they door. Our building has no basement What will they do??


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/19939876
> 
> 
> This can not happen in my Bullding Its a co-op. You have to vote yes or no to get it or not a lot of owners will not want a box over they door. Our building has no basement What will they do??



My building is a co-op and they didn't do anything like poll the shareholders to ask. They just did it! No clue who they went through to get the approval other than the Super. I doubt anyone even noticed the new small metal junction box over their door when VZ installed it. It's pretty innocuous.


If I wasn't looking for it, I would never have noticed.


No basement? Well there must be some place where things like the telephone switching is done. Verizon, being primarily a phone company, will probably locate their equipment in the same spot.


Scott


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beinstein* /forum/post/19936307
> 
> 
> Tried again last night at 10pm
> 
> 
> Showtime still cuts off the DVR after 1 minute
> 
> 
> Everything else I recorded was fine before and after




Travel Channel too. My Bizarre Foods.... got cut off after one min! GRRRR


----------



## rit56




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/19940056
> 
> 
> My building is a co-op and they didn't do anything like poll the shareholders to ask. They just did it! No clue who they went through to get the approval other than the Super. I doubt anyone even noticed the new small metal junction box over their door when VZ installed it. It's pretty innocuous.
> 
> 
> If I wasn't looking for it, I would never have noticed.
> 
> 
> No basement? Well there must be some place where things like the telephone switching is done. Verizon, being primarily a phone company, will probably locate their equipment in the same spot.
> 
> 
> Scott



My landlord once told me in NY there's a hands off utilities. They can go or do whatever they please. This may not be so as I am a renter.


----------



## moesess

how are those cable resellers to deal with? i have fios which i love, but they still don't offer Fox Soccer hd< Fox Soccer Plus HD, Gol TV HD, BBC America HD. SO i was going to just get time warner for Cable tv. I was offered a deal from a reseller for 50 a month for all basic channels for 12 months, should i trust it?


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This can not happen in my Bullding Its a co-op. You have to vote yes or no to get it or not a lot of owners will not want a box over they door. Our building has no basement What will they do??



every building is different and not every apt has a box over door


----------



## moesess

so i got time warner nyc to honor my $50 a month for Digital cable, when i told them i would need 2 cable cards they said they could not offer them at that price and wanted to charge me $30 more a month isn't that illegal?


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/19942619
> 
> 
> every building is different and not every apt has a box over door



I Know. We also have a Board and they can be a pain







. Thay have the final say


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moesess* /forum/post/19942816
> 
> 
> so i got time warner nyc to honor my $50 a month for Digital cable, when i told them i would need 2 cable cards they said they could not offer them at that price and wanted to charge me $30 more a month isn't that illegal?


 http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...s/pricing.html


----------



## moesess

they were giving me the dtv value for that price, and wanted to ad $30 more for the cards is what im saying


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moesess* /forum/post/19941676
> 
> 
> how are those cable resellers to deal with? i have fios which i love, but they still don't offer Fox Soccer hd
> 
> 
> Don't DO IT! If you search the FIOS boards, BBC-A HD & Fox Soccer HD are the next 2 channels they're going to add. Of course there is no date on them, but it's clearly in the works!


----------



## moesess

actually BETHD will be added 1st, i can get Gol TVHD and FoxSOccer PLus HD from TW with the sports package while on fios i can only get fox soccer plus for a extra $15 and another 10 or so for gol tv with the sports package. i don't want to come back to tw but the Soccer might bring me back. but im keeping my fios internet and phone


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moesess* /forum/post/19944101
> 
> 
> actually BETHD will be added 1st, i can get Gol TVHD and FoxSOccer PLus HD from TW with the sports package while on fios i can only get fox soccer plus for a extra $15 and another 10 or so for gol tv with the sports package. i don't want to come back to tw but the Soccer might bring me back. but im keeping my fios internet and phone



If you don't mind periodic picture freezes, audio dropouts, and now "Channel is not available" messages since they've implemented SDV, then come back to TWC. Otherwise do everything you can to stay off of TWC!


I wonder if Verizon has a customer retention team like TWC does that can cut you some super deal if you threaten to cancel and switch back to Time Warner?



I know that as a new potential Verizon customer they offered me some incredible deals to switch, which you, as an existing customer will not have access to.....


----------



## moesess

if verizon had the channels i would stay, but they are channels i want, its hard watching sports in sd once you get use to HD. ANd we still don't even have MSG in HD so i cant see any Champions League games in HD


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moesess* /forum/post/19944172
> 
> 
> if verizon had the channels i would stay, but they are channels i want, its hard watching sports in sd once you get use to HD. ANd we still don't even have MSG in HD so i cant see any Champions League games in HD



no MSG HD has been the deal breaker for me (whenever I actually do end up with the opportunity to get Fios)


----------



## moesess

i think ill stick with Fios, just talked to a CRS, who was really rude and told me that there is no way i could be getting 25mbps down and up on Fios. Basically arguing with a potential customer. i Remember why i left TWC in the 1st place


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

Question: can your landlord suggest wiring the apartment for Fios? Or is it up to Fios when and where they do it?


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the-sloth* /forum/post/19921497
> 
> 
> The audio dropouts/pixelation issues were so bad last night on MSGHD I gave up and watched on the SD channel. If any of you are seeing these issues on (MSGHD, SNYHD, ESPNUHD.. or really any channel) send a message via twitter to the guys at @TWCableHelp. They are compiling a list to submit to the NYC engineers. The supervisor that came to my place on Saturday said he was able to replicate the issue at their office on 5th Ave in Brooklyn and that he was going to escalate it.



I haven't been getting MSGHD at all. When I turn there, I get the usual channel info banner, but otherwise a blank gray screen. I e-mailed TWC Help, and have been contacted by an agent (I forget the department's name, but it's a different exchange than the usual 358) who has been working with me on the issue. The cause (yet to be determined) could be related to your situation, I don't know. We'll see what happens.


----------



## ANGEL 35

What is this with some channel not available try again later or press A to try again. Nothing any one know what this is.


----------



## the-sloth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/19948783
> 
> 
> I haven't been getting MSGHD at all. When I turn there, I get the usual channel info banner, but otherwise a blank gray screen. I e-mailed TWC Help, and have been contacted by an agent (I forget the department's name, but it's a different exchange than the usual 358) who has been working with me on the issue. The cause (yet to be determined) could be related to your situation, I don't know. We'll see what happens.



If it's the same group that is handling my case it's the customer relations department. A woman named Ms Zephir is handling mine. Doesn't seem to be getting better tho. Not sure why this is such a difficult thing for them to track down when the supervisor that did my truck roll said it was also happening in their own office.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the-sloth* /forum/post/19950977
> 
> 
> If it's the same group that is handling my case it's the customer relations department. A woman named Ms Zephir is handling mine. Doesn't seem to be getting better tho. Not sure why this is such a difficult thing for them to track down when the supervisor that did my truck roll said it was also happening in their own office.



It's the Apartment Managers Program Department that was helping me. And the woman I worked with was nice (Ms. White). As it turned out, I solved the problem myself, for it seems that MSG couldn't handle the signal being filtered through my Mondial Magic Brick or Tripplite HTC1210ISOCTR; it was fine through the Tripplite before. Anyway, MSG likes the Furman unit I replaced it with, so problem solved. I'll have to see if there's any hum in the system now that I disengaged the Mondial device.


I'm supposed to monitor things over the weekend and call her with a final report, and if things are still good the ticket will be closed.


----------



## Berk32

I'm missing all sorts of channels right now - anyone else?


EDIT: Nevermind - looks like it was my box not tuning properly


----------



## prepress

As it turns out, I have a problem with my box, according to the remote diagnostic, which may explain the recent freezes, audio dropouts, macroblocking, etc. An appointment must be set up. I hope it is the box, so there's no need to go to the roof, or worse, the pole.


Plus, depending upon what device one uses, some channels can be lost. The Furman gives me the missing channel, but the hum is worse. I've ordered a Jensen Iso Max VRD-1FF, which is supposed to solve the 60Hz problem without taking channels. We'll see.


----------



## John Mason

^^^Maybe related to the two previous post: From ~5-7 pm Tuesday, the guide-listed "Cash Cab" on Discovery (766) was intermittent, switching back and forth to what was already on the Science Channel (775) Tried a cold boot, thinking my vintage 8300HD STB wasn't tuning correctly, but no help. Fun with switched digital video (SDV) perhaps. Later evening programming on other channels seemed okay. Midtown east NYC location. -- John


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/19976341
> 
> 
> ^^^Maybe related to the two previous post: From ~5-7 pm Tuesday, the guide-listed "Cash Cab" on Discovery (766) was intermittent, switching back and forth to what was already on the Science Channel (775) Tried a cold boot, thinking my vintage 8300HD STB wasn't tuning correctly, but no help. Fun with switched digital video (SDV) perhaps. Later evening programming on other channels seemed okay. Midtown east NYC location. -- John



my box seemed to be intent on keeping one of the tuners on freq 591MHz (which is the communication frequency between the head end and the box) - so flipping seemed to cause some odd problems for a little while - all was fine after a little while (until something didnt start recording at 11, so then i rebooted...)


----------



## scott_bernstein

FIOS install successful, and so far am very happy with what I've got.


Believe the hype about picture quality. The difference between the HD picture quality of what I'm now getting on FIOS and what I had been getting earlier in the day on TWC is truly breathtaking. And I'm only on a 32" LCD -- I can imagine that on larger screens it must be a night-and-day difference!


Apparently I did not have a lot to worry about as they are ONLY giving out the 500G Motorola 7232-P2 model DVR now in NYC. While there are a few things that the TWC DVR does better and there are a few things that don't work just right with the current DVR software (though aparently there is already a HUGE new release in public Beta with an HD guide, fully supported ESata drives up to 1TB. etc.), in most ways it is head and shoulders above the Navigator software in terms of usability and functionality. Things I can now do that I couldn't in Navigator: Set up an ad-hoc timed recording on any channel not specifically tied to a program, search for Actors, Directors and other descriptive text in addition the the title of a program, set up *2* distinct favorite channel lists (one for me, one for my wife -- SUPERB!), and hit the favorites button once to see a guide with just my channels, again for a guide with just hers, or a 3rd time for the full guide; also I can choose whether the channel +/- flips through all channels or just favorites. See 10 days worth of future programming. See a bar graph with how full my hard drive is (plus a total of how many hours I've recorded and an estimate of how many hours left).


On the negative side: On movies, no star rating (though on the positive side I can now see the full cast and usually the director). The audio Dolby Digital/PCM setting option does not seem to function. I can change it but it always outputs DD. Sometimes I want PCM.....Oh well. No support for making the outlets on the back of the box switched through the software (though it appears to be designed to do so). They recently scaled back their remote to a less fully-featured one and I can't seem to be able to reprogram it to control the volume of my external Amp (which I always use for my audio) the way I can with TWC's remotes. Most people recommend going to ebay and spending $10 on the old one.


Also, one of the other biggest things is the sheer amount of On-Demand HD content on FIOS. It really puts TWC to shame. Looking through their menus (which are a little crazily organized but more sensible on one VOD "channel" as opposed to the fake 20-30 OD "channels" that TWC offers) you can find hundreds and hundreds of free HD-OD options to watch -- including the HD versions of all of the premium on demand channels.


Internet speeds on the Ultimate 35/35 plan they gave me have been comparatively staggering as well.


So far, so good. TWC of course refuses to stop billing me until I return their equipment, so I will be attempting to do that tonight. Even though I called yesterday asking them to cancel my account, they said they won't do it until I give them their equipment back. When I posed them the question of whether they have the ability to remotely turn off my cable/DVR/internet service if I stopped paying my bill, they said "of course". So I asked them to apply that logic to me and turn my account off immediately in the same way they would if I'd stopped paying my bill, but they refused. ...trying to squeeze every last cent out of me!


If anyone is looking for a vintage 8300HD that works great with an external ESata drive, I will be returning mine back to the 96th st. TWC location tonight.


----------



## jin kim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/19977074
> 
> 
> FIOS install successful, and so far am very happy with what I've got...



So jealous. TWC is virtually unwatchable for me these days with all the pixellation and other breakups.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jin kim* /forum/post/19978015
> 
> 
> So jealous. TWC is virtually unwatchable for me these days with all the pixellation and other breakups.



Yep, I didn't even bring it up, but last Friday's HBO comedy lineup was virtually unwatchable for me -- and in a new way that I'd never seen before -- pixelation, motion blur, blocky images -- in short, horrible. AND the Sunday night lineup on Showtime failed to record for me for the 2nd week in a row due to I don't know what? (Maybe reception/pixelation issues). Anyway, no worries anymore. And in the end, now that I have SHO-HD On-Demand I don't even care about recording them on Sundays since I can watch whenever I want.....


The installation techs said they have no clue how Verizon corporate decides what buildings/areas to expand to but they had some funny stories about how happy people are to dump Time Warner. One example "I had a 90 year old lady tell me 'I can't wait for you to turn off Time Warner -- they really suck! I even bought a new LCD HDTV in anticipation of my FIOS install". He said that universally people are happy to dump TWC, but he just didn't expect such enthusiasm from the old lady! They were nice enough but a little slow (I started out taking half a day off from work due to the install but wound up needing to really call out for the whole day it took them so long). I mean, what did I expect? They do work for the phone company!










The only semi-shady thing so far was that Verizon signed me up for a free 2 month trial of all of these services that I didn't ask for and don't need and won't use -- virus scanning, hard drive backup, etc., and a video gaming thing....hoping I won't remember to cancel them after 2 months. Which is why I'm going to cancel them ASAP.


----------



## UnnDunn

Welcome to the other side, Scott. You'll like it here.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/19980967
> 
> 
> Welcome to the other side, Scott. You'll like it here.



Yes, I've had the Kool-Aid.


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/19980967
> 
> 
> Welcome to the other side, Scott. You'll like it here.



I hate you both.





















SO JEALOUS!!!


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/19977074
> 
> 
> FIOS install successful, and so far am very happy with what I've got.
> 
> 
> Believe the hype about picture quality. The difference between the HD picture quality of what I'm now getting on FIOS and what I had been getting earlier in the day on TWC is truly breathtaking. And I'm only on a 32" LCD -- I can imagine that on larger screens it must be a night-and-day difference!



Jealous here, too. In a large 21-floor coop (Midtown east), cabled for both RCN and TWC, so not sure if we'll ever get FIOS, despite my many online 'signups'. Interested mostly in top HD/SD picture quality; rarely have breakups or other artifacts here. But according to a table posted by bfdtv ~3 years back, FIOS then wasn't trimming back the format resolution of SD, unlike other MSOs.


So if HDNet on FIOS is 'full rez', perhaps a 1080p display would show HDNet's Saturday am test patterns at close to 1920X1080 resolution (with this technique ). My 8300HD-captured HDNet patterns still show ~1440 lines max effective horizontal resolution--similar to what most AVSers read--although I do read full 1920X1080 from the Spears-Munsil test Blu-ray on my '09 65" plasma and a few AVSers reported the same from HDNet several years back. Yup, a MSO could easily tweak just one or more channels, like HDNet, for full bandwidth delivery without rate-shaping; that's not saying they are. -- John


----------



## HDOrlando

OWN HD launched here in Orlando this morning so any delay dispute between OWN HD/Discovery and Time warner should be over.


----------



## scott_bernstein

Quote:

Originally Posted by *John Mason* 
Jealous here, too. In a large 21-floor coop (Midtown east), cabled for both RCN and TWC, so not sure if we'll ever get FIOS, despite my many online 'signups'. Interested mostly in top HD/SD picture quality; rarely have breakups or other artifacts here. But according to comparison tables posted by bddtv some years back, FIOS then wasn't trimming back the format resolution of SD, unlike the compared Comcast and presumably other MSOs.
Yeah, even the SD channels look quite good on FIOS, where they looked like a smudgy mess on TWC. (Speaking of, I have been tuning into the BBC World News channel which I find to be really useful/interesting and I can't for the life of me understand why TWC doesn't carry since they do carry BBC-A and BBC-A HD -- according to this article http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BBC_World_News it has the largest audience of any news channel in the world!).


And the HD -- tuning into CNN-HD was truly awesome -- the in studio shots of the anchors was spectacular. The broadcast networks look virtually the same as TWC, as TWC only puts 2 of those on a QAM (and maybe some SD subchannels), but it's the non-broadcast networks that really make a difference. Haven't watched a ton of stuff yet (and the grimy source of the circa-1980 movie "Roadie" I watched on MGM-HD last night wouldn't put any HD system to the test) but I did watch Showtime's Californication on demand, and the picture quality was noticeably better. There was one scene where Hank's daughter was in a band playing at the Whiskey-A-Go-Go which I know would have been a pixellated mess on TWC due to the flashing lights and camera cuts, but was relatively well behaved on FIOS.


When I get to watching a recent movie from a high quality source, that should be a good system test.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *John Mason* 
So if HDNet on FIOS is 'full rez', perhaps a 1080p display would show HDNet's Saturday am test patterns at close to 1920X1080 resolution (with this technique ).
Unfortunately that's not me. My display is 1080i.....


----------



## beinstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/19978806
> 
> 
> Yep, I didn't even bring it up, but last Friday's HBO comedy lineup was virtually unwatchable for me -- and in a new way that I'd never seen before -- pixelation, motion blur, blocky images -- in short, horrible. AND the Sunday night lineup on Showtime failed to record for me for the 2nd week in a row due to I don't know what? (Maybe reception/pixelation issues). Anyway, no worries anymore. And in the end, now that I have SHO-HD On-Demand I don't even care about recording them on Sundays since I can watch whenever I want.....
> 
> 
> The installation techs said they have no clue how Verizon corporate decides what buildings/areas to expand to but they had some funny stories about how happy people are to dump Time Warner. One example "I had a 90 year old lady tell me 'I can't wait for you to turn off Time Warner -- they really suck! I even bought a new LCD HDTV in anticipation of my FIOS install". He said that universally people are happy to dump TWC, but he just didn't expect such enthusiasm from the old lady! They were nice enough but a little slow (I started out taking half a day off from work due to the install but wound up needing to really call out for the whole day it took them so long). I mean, what did I expect? They do work for the phone company!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only semi-shady thing so far was that Verizon signed me up for a free 2 month trial of all of these services that I didn't ask for and don't need and won't use -- virus scanning, hard drive backup, etc., and a video gaming thing....hoping I won't remember to cancel them after 2 months. Which is why I'm going to cancel them ASAP.



ditto on Showtime not able to record without an early cut off (and watch ) lately


----------



## UnnDunn

The bigger difference for me, moving from Cablevision to FiOS, wasn't actually the picture quality. It was the sound quality. Movies all of a sudden acquired a full, resonant quality, pushing my sub to new depths and creating separation and clarity in the rear speakers that I had never gotten with Cablevision.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/19986406
> 
> 
> The bigger difference for me, moving from Cablevision to FiOS, wasn't actually the picture quality. It was the sound quality. Movies all of a sudden acquired a full, resonant quality, pushing my sub to new depths and creating separation and clarity in the rear speakers that I had never gotten with Cablevision.



Hmm....maybe Cablevision was squeezing the audio bitrates too? I guess that's entirely possible.


I haven't had a good opportunity to test any recent films yet. I was happy with the sound on TWC, generally. Picture quality continues to impress me after 2 days.


----------



## bhanna261




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/19950193
> 
> 
> What is this with some channel not available try again later or press A to try again. Nothing any one know what this is.



It's Switched Digital Video. Some lesser-viewed channels are available only at the node router and when a user wants it, if capacity is available, it is sent to the set-top box. Yeah...it sucks. I actually had a VOD movie crap out on me mid-stream the other day. Couldn't get it back for 15 minutes.


FiOS...where for art thou?


----------



## nick64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/19978806
> 
> 
> Yep, I didn't even bring it up, but last Friday's HBO comedy lineup was virtually unwatchable for me -- and in a new way that I'd never seen before -- pixelation, motion blur, blocky images -- in short, horrible.



Is it just me, or has Discovery HD Theater picture quality degraded substantially recently. I can recall that when I first got TWC HD service in 2005, the picture quality of HD Theater was literally jaw-dropping. It was a showcase for what HD TV could look like. Today, it is a blurry, grainy, pixelated mess and virtually unwatchable. I have noticed similar degradation in PQ at Food Network, HGTV, and other networks which I believe are Discovery owned. Is this a problem that can be corrected by changing my cable box, or is it just a result of TWC squeezing too many channels into the bandwith and compressing signals?


----------



## prepress

Also, be sure you're not unknowingly on a splitter. It turns out I was. Things have improved since that was corrected. I still have trouble with MSGHD, though. It doesn't seem to like my Jensen Iso Max (or anything else I've tried for filtering the incoming coax).


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Also, be sure you're not unknowingly on a splitter. It turns out I was. Things have improved since that was corrected. I still have trouble with MSGHD, though. It doesn't seem to like my Jensen Iso Max (or anything else I've tried for filtering the incoming coax).



why would u filter incoming coax? those things cause nothing but problems.


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nick64* /forum/post/20007648
> 
> 
> Is it just me, or has Discovery HD Theater picture quality degraded substantially recently. I can recall that when I first got TWC HD service in 2005, the picture quality of HD Theater was literally jaw-dropping. It was a showcase for what HD TV could look like. Today, it is a blurry, grainy, pixelated mess and virtually unwatchable. I have noticed similar degradation in PQ at Food Network, HGTV, and other networks which I believe are Discovery owned. Is this a problem that can be corrected by changing my cable box, or is it just a result of TWC squeezing too many channels into the bandwidth and compressing signals?



Only catch a few shows on HD Theater anymore and they're still fairly good here (Midtown east, 8300HD). Sunrise Earth is still clear, although its 24p capture as I've mentioned for years somehow makes it fuzzier than other 1080/60i-captured nature shows. Some rare 24p-capture nature shows result in severe resolution-pumping from a 1080p plasma--not present with a former non-deinterlacing 1080i CRT RPTV.


With SDV introduction, Planet Green programming here often breaks up into blocks when both fine details and rapid motion take place, such as water splashing or camera-panned trees. That's a sign of inadequate bit rates, perhaps from TWC rate shaping and requantization , if the program source isn't at fault. Rarely see such problems on the main Discovery channel(s) among the many science or reality shows viewed.


Also recall the superb PQ on early PBS and HDNet and other shows; wish someone had measured these early show bit rates compared to current delivery, as bfdtv compared Comcast vs FIOS in '08, finding about 20% higher rates on FIOS, on average. For SD programming, someone monitoring TWC by computer could also see if their SD format resolutions compare with bfdtv readings of FIOS, since some MSOs reformat SD to conserve bandwidth--say ~530 or less horizontally versus 704 originally.


Doubt if cable box changes would stop severe glitches. With a DVR or camera, I'd record a series of messed-up shows to show a TWC tech and keep requesting service calls until the problem is resolved. -- John


----------



## nick64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/20008449
> 
> 
> Doubt if cable box changes would stop severe glitches. With a DVR or camera, I'd record a series of messed-up shows to show a TWC tech and keep requesting service calls until the problem is resolved. -- John



Thanks for the input, John. I will call TWC Customer Service and see if anything can be done to improve picture quality, though I have my doubts. Comparing 5 years ago to today, back then there were only about 12 HD channels available to me, but they all looked fabulous. Today, there are well over 100 channels available, but picture quality is mediocre on all but a few, such as Science, Travel, and Smithsonian. On my TV, OTA PQ with a rabbit ear antenna easily tops TWC's HD PQ. BTW, I think I was incorrect in naming Food Network and HGTV as Discovery networks, however, I stand by my assertion that their picture quality is not as good as it was just a year ago.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nick64* /forum/post/20009035
> 
> 
> Thanks for the input, John. I will call TWC Customer Service and see if anything can be done to improve picture quality, though I have my doubts. Comparing 5 years ago to today, back then there were only about 12 HD channels available to me, but they all looked fabulous. Today, there are well over 100 channels available, but picture quality is mediocre on all but a few, such as Science, Travel, and Smithsonian. On my TV, OTA PQ with a rabbit ear antenna easily tops TWC's HD PQ. BTW, I think I was incorrect in naming Food Network and HGTV as Discovery networks, however, I stand by my assertion that their picture quality is not as good as it was just a year ago.



Yeah your problem is likely to be:

1. Messed up wiring (or splitter) in your apartment

2. Messed up wiring from the main hook up in your building to your apartment door

3. Messed up wiring from the street to your building



You are going to have to schedule a tech to come out and look at your signal strength and quality and wiring. You may need to be persistent about following up with them as different techs are required for work inside your apt. vs. outside your apt.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/20008449
> 
> 
> Also recall the superb PQ on early PBS and HDNet and other shows; wish someone had measured these early show bit rates compared to current delivery



I will say that even at its best, I used to often see "combing" effects on HDNet Movies on TWC. Never figured out whether it was TWC's recompression of the channel or something on HDNet's end.


But I will say that the HDNets are definitely clear as can be on FIOS. Really, the PQ difference is hugely noticeable (to my eyes) between TWC-NYC and FIOS on the non-broadcast channels -- squeezing that 3rd channel into the same QAM space HAS to be the issue (though it could be anything in TWC's signal chain crushing the PQ). Will most people notice/care? Probably not. But if you put both pictures next to each-other, the difference would be clear to anyone.


Another channel that looks spectacular on FIOS that I can't understand why TWC doesn't carry as a premium is EPIX-HD. It shows high quality (and recent) movies at their proper OAR. Some recent huge films on the channel: Shutter Island, the new Star Trek, Hot Tub Time Machine, Kick Ass.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/20007987
> 
> 
> why would u filter incoming coax? those things cause nothing but problems.



Depending upon what you have, filters can take out channels, it's true. But hum caused by the 60Hz ground current wreaks havok with my system. I can disconnect the cable every time I want to listen to music or watch a DVD, or use a filter and give up MSG, which is probably what I'll do.


----------



## nick64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/20009217
> 
> 
> Yeah your problem is likely to be:
> 
> 1. Messed up wiring (or splitter) in your apartment
> 
> 2. Messed up wiring from the main hook up in your building to your apartment door
> 
> 3. Messed up wiring from the street to your building



Scott. Thanks for the suggestions, but it appears as if I must eat some crow today. Last night as I was watching TV and pulling my hair out at the lousy picture quality I was getting, I thought back again to a few years ago and the great picture I had at that time...and something hit me that I had not thought of before. Back then, I was using a Pioneer box and component cables, as opposed to the SA 4250HD box and HDMI cable that I have been using for the last couple of years. So, I decided to experiment and try connecting component cables to the SA box. And WOW, what a difference! I now have a sharp, clear picture with no motion pixelization and richer more natural looking colors, just as in the past. I had forgotten how good HDTV could look. Even the channels that looked good before with HDMI look better with component cables. Needless to say, I am elated, but this brings up some questions. 1) The HDMI cable I have been using is an $8.00 special from an online vendor well known to most of you here. I have always been led to believe that these are just as good as the $100.00 ones from Monster, etc. Is it possible that this is not true and that a premium cable would provide better picture quality?, or, 2) Is it possible that the SA box, or my TV, or the combination of the two just works better with component cables than with HDMI?, or, 3) Is it possible that the HDMI cable I was using was just defective, or worn out? I realize that this is not a hardware forum, but I thought I'd just mention these points for those that might be having similar issues. In any case, some apologies are due to TWC, although I do still get picture freezes and audio dropouts which I do believe are their fault. And, I think that I will invest in a more expensive HDMI cable this weekend to see if that really makes a difference, and I will post the result here.


----------



## LL3HD

Quote:

Originally Posted by *nick64* 
...I think that I will invest in a more expensive HDMI cable this weekend to see if that really makes a difference, and I will post the result here.
I wouldn't waste my money on a better HDMI cable. If you want to upgrade your HDMI cable then go to one of the two places that advertise here (Mono, I prefer) and buy their best cable. It will cost you peanuts compared to monster.


Either the cable works or it doesn't. There is no in-between. And HDMI is not automatically going to give a better picture than component cables. As you stated, perhaps the SA box works better with your display over component. Whichever way looks better with your system, go with. I only use HDMI because of the audio.


I'd still borrow an HDMI cable and do another test but don't waste your money on an overpriced monster scam.


----------



## scott_bernstein

Quote:

Originally Posted by *nick64* 
And, I think that I will invest in a more expensive HDMI cable this weekend to see if that really makes a difference, and I will post the result here.
Yeah, don't. HDMI is digital -- it's either working or it isn't -- there is no inbetween (whereas analog cable quality could actually make a difference). It sounds to me like there is some incompatibility between your cable box/DVR and your TV HDMI-wise.


It has been observed here in the past by others that the component outputs on some of the Sci-Atl boxes do indeed give better picture quality for some people than HDMI. I did the comparison myself and the difference was minor (though oddly, for me, it seemed that the SD picture quality seemed slightly better via component, but HD seemed virtually identical)


----------



## nick64

Quote:

Originally Posted by *LL3HD* 
I wouldn’t waste my money on a “better” HDMI cable. If you want to upgrade your HDMI cable then go to one of the two places that advertise here (Mono, I prefer) and buy their best cable. It will cost you peanuts compared to monster.
Larry and Scott...Thanks for the suggestions. On second thought, it probably doesn't make much sense to go the Monster HDMI route. All of my HDMI cables were obtained from Monoprice, but the one I was using was one of their less expensive ones. I bought it because it was thin and very flexible and hung down nicely from the TV. I actually have a more expensive Monoprice cable which is very thick and kind of juts out from the TV at a right angle, but maybe I'll try that one first before I invest any money in this. In any case, at least I know I can get a good HD picture with component cables. I still have an issue, though, with picture freezes and audio dropouts on some, but not all channels which I need to take up with TWC. BTW, I am in Flushing, too.


----------



## LL3HD

Quote:

Originally Posted by *nick64* 
. BTW, I am in Flushing, too.












Monoprice, and I guess others, sell short, small HDMI cable adapters that are at right angels or short little several inch flexible styles too. I use one of these small flexible adapters at the end of a long run with their heavy stiff HDMI cable. It takes the stress off the display. I strongly recommend using some type of adapter if your main run of HDMI cable is a heavy stiff one.


----------



## nick64

Quote:

Originally Posted by *LL3HD* 











Monoprice, and I guess others, sell mini HDMI cable adapters that are at right angels or short little several inch flexible styles too. I use one of these small flexible adapters at the end of a long run with their stiff heavy HDMI cable. It takes the stress off the display. I strongly recommend using some type of adapter if your main run of HDMI cable is a heavy stiff one.
Thanks for the info. My main concern with the thick cable was that it was putting too much stress on the HDMI Input on my TV with risk of permanent damage to it. That was why I bought the cheaper thin cable. I'll try the thicker cable just to see if there is an improvement in picture quality, and if so, I'll either use your suggestion of an adaptor, or try to find a thicker, but still flexible HDMI cable at Target or BB. Or, just stay with component


----------



## peterlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nick64* /forum/post/20014447
> 
> 
> I still have an issue, though, with picture freezes and audio dropouts on some, but not all channels which I need to take up with TWC. BTW, I am in Flushing, too.



In November, Nick HD (706) started to freeze and drop audio every couple minutes (other channels were affected but Nick HD was the worst). Pretty much unwatchable. Three months of tech visits and troubleshooting and no fix. After the visits checked and ruled out my apartment, my building tap and the local fiber tap, the field supervisor said the problem was probably being caused by faulty equipment in the head end but because it was another division, he didn't have the authority to fix it. Last Thursday, fed up, I emailed the executive VP of TWC NYC. He promptly replied and said he would investigate. By Saturday, the freezing and audio drops were gone.


I don't know if the email and the fix was coincidence but if it was, it was a mighty big coincidence.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/20015501
> 
> 
> In November, Nick HD (706) started to freeze and drop audio every couple minutes (other channels were affected but Nick HD was the worst). Pretty much unwatchable. Three months of tech visits and troubleshooting and no fix. After the visits checked and ruled out my apartment, my building tap and the local fiber tap, the field supervisor said the problem was probably being caused by faulty equipment in the head end but because it was another division, he didn't have the authority to fix it. Last Thursday, fed up, I emailed the executive VP of TWC NYC. He promptly replied and said he would investigate. By Saturday, the freezing and audio drops were gone.
> 
> 
> I don't know if the email and the fix was coincidence but if it was, it was a mighty big coincidence.



nick was originally SDV and was moved off it and onto a set frequency around 11/10.


----------



## peterlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/20017815
> 
> 
> nick was originally SDV and was moved off it and onto a set frequency around 11/10.



I didn't think the move from SDV to linear triggered the problem because the channel was fine for several weeks after the transition. Who knows, it's impossible to say. I am happy it's been fixed though the fact it took three months and an appeal to the EVP of the company makes me shake my head.


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/20008449
> 
> 
> With SDV introduction, Planet Green programming here often breaks up into blocks when both fine details and rapid motion take place, such as water splashing or camera-panned trees. That's a sign of inadequate bit rates, perhaps from TWC rate shaping and requantization , if the program source isn't at fault. Rarely see such problems on the main Discovery channel(s) among the many science or reality shows viewed.



Maybe I shouldn't have written that last week, about rarely seeing problems on the main Discovery channel(s). Today, spotted bad blocking artifacts with motion/fine details on a DVRed new Discovery series (Venezuelan 'wild' trek). Noticed similar breakups on a few other DVRed reality-type programs with similar camera movement capturing fine detail. Hadn't seen that earlier, with about a decade of TWC service (HDTV).


From earlier above, reads like the only cure is complaining to TWC NYC's executive vice president; don't plan on going through customer service's, reboot, head-end-'hit', STB-change thing. Seems clearly to be a crippled bit-rate problem. -- John

*EDIT: Radiation from a record-size solar flare reached earth Thursday night (17th), with the potential for disrupting communication satelites. Not sure if that could translate into symptoms of inadequate cable bit rates from downlinked signals. Also see mention of 'zombie' satellite interference: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/0..._n_571519.html *


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/20026586
> 
> 
> Noticed similar breakups on a few other DVRed reality-type programs with similar camera movement capturing fine detail. Hadn't seen that earlier, with about a decade of TWC service (HDTV).



Yep, I started seeing this in some HBO comedy shows (Bill Maher, Funny or Die, Ricky Gervais) in the last days before I got FIOS-ed 2 weeks ago. A completely new sort of pixellation and motion-blocking like I'd never seen before. Looked like serious bandwidth-starvation related affects to me. In some cases it looked not much better than a YouTube video.


Scott


----------



## prepress

Has anyone had experience with a power conditioner or other filtering device that doesn't filter out channels? I have a Jensen Iso Max cable TV filter, which eliminates 60Hz hum beautifully but MSGHD (727) doesn't seem to like it. In fact, MSGHD seems to dislike everything I've tried so far.


The ground loop problem came when I upgraded my amps to ones with 3-pronged plugs. Right now, it seems I can have 727 or freedom to play my music/DVDs without that nasty hum (which could do damage if it's bad enough). I will opt for the latter, but if anyone has another idea I'm all ears. Thanks.


----------



## LL3HD

FYI,


This was posted in the NY Verizon thread.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...9#post20030819 


FiOS will be available in the neighborhood by the end of the year.


A new Internet, TV and phone provider is coming to Brooklyn: Verizon is slowly laying fiber-optic cable in preparation for making FiOS services available in the neighborhood.

http://carrollgardens.patch.com/arti...to-time-warner


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/20030697
> 
> 
> Has anyone had experience with a power conditioner or other filtering device that doesn't filter out channels? I have a Jensen Iso Max cable TV filter, which eliminates 60Hz hum beautifully but MSGHD (727) doesn't seem to like it. In fact, MSGHD seems to dislike everything I've tried so far.
> 
> 
> The ground loop problem came when I upgraded my amps to ones with 3-pronged plugs. Right now, it seems I can have 727 or freedom to play my music/DVDs without that nasty hum (which could do damage if it's bad enough). I will opt for the latter, but if anyone has another idea I'm all ears. Thanks.




You should complain to TWC that the system is not grounded properly. That's what I'm getting ready to do. When they came out to check my signal, I noticed that they didn't have a ground at the cable box.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/20031429
> 
> 
> You should complain to TWC that the system is not grounded properly. That's what I'm getting ready to do. When they came out to check my signal, I noticed that they didn't have a ground at the cable box.



I've thought of that. According to Jensen, this problem is due to one of two things, in their experience: in most cases, the VRD-1FF's connectors are damaged due to a bad coax end causing a bad connection. The other possibility is "reflections of the video signal occurring at points along the feed between the cable company and your home. Video reflections can be caused by improper tuning of the cable company’s repeater amplifiers, illegal wire taps into the cable system (such as in apartment buildings), or unused video outlets in your home." There are a few things they suggest I can try, but I think I'll suggest this possibility of poor grounding when I call the rep I've been working with on Tuesday.


----------



## peterlee

Is anyone else having audio problems with channel 722, the Hub? The sound has a weird staccato stutter to it. I am in midtown west, Manhattan. Wondering if this is local to me or more widespread.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/20033473
> 
> 
> Is anyone else having audio problems with channel 722, the Hub? The sound has a weird staccato stutter to it. I am in midtown west, Manhattan. Wondering if this is local to me or more widespread.



just checked - same issue here


----------



## peterlee

Thanks, Berk32. I remember channel surfing onto the channel a couple weeks ago and the audio was fine. I guess I'll call it in.


Called TWC and the rep said the audio problem was reported already. More people call in, more attention it'll get.


----------



## Berk32

seems find now


----------



## peterlee

Hmm just checked and sound on 722 is still stuttering for me.


----------



## rit56

Hello. Which is the best available box. I currently have the SA 8300. I know they have the new one for Premium customers but I am not paying that price for service. Which is the one with double the hard drive of this one and how is the quality? Is the menu and everything else so laggy from the software in this box or is it a source issue coming from TWC. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/20033876
> 
> 
> Hmm just checked and sound on 722 is still stuttering for me.



The sound is fine


----------



## PaulInParkSlope




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jstevens13* /forum/post/19933885
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what the latest and greatest HD DVR is that is available in New York city. I have the SA8300HDC and while it works ok, I've had it for like 4 years and I'm thinking that something better must be available (bigger hard drive, faster gui response times). What is the best TWC DVR box that is available in Manhattan?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rit56* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello. Which is the best available box. I currently have the SA 8300. I know they have the new one for Premium customers but I am not paying that price for service. Which is the one with double the hard drive of this one and how is the quality? Is the menu and everything else so laggy from the software in this box or is it a source issue coming from TWC. Thanks in advance.



Would like to get some feedback on this myself. jstevens asked this question a while ago and no one answered


----------



## rit56




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PaulInParkSlope* /forum/post/20040253
> 
> 
> Would like to get some feedback on this myself. jstevens asked this question a while ago and no one answered



No one cares about us Paul.... the horror....


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rit56* /forum/post/20035211
> 
> 
> Hello. Which is the best available box. I currently have the SA 8300. I know they have the new one for Premium customers but I am not paying that price for service. Which is the one with double the hard drive of this one and how is the quality? Is the menu and everything else so laggy from the software in this box or is it a source issue coming from TWC. Thanks in advance.



I don't know which is best, but I have the Explorer 4250HD. It's not a DVR, though. There are some Samsung boxes available now as well which are more component-sized.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rit56* /forum/post/20035211
> 
> 
> Hello. Which is the best available box. I currently have the SA 8300. I know they have the new one for Premium customers but I am not paying that price for service. Which is the one with double the hard drive of this one and how is the quality? Is the menu and everything else so laggy from the software in this box or is it a source issue coming from TWC. Thanks in advance.



Here are the thoughts I posted a while ago on the Navigator thread:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/18893301
> 
> 
> Well, unfortunately I am in a good position to supply my opinion on some of the questions you've posed...
> 
> 
> My 3090 completely died last night (no signs of life at all... dead dead dead). So, dreading the possibility that I might end up with an 8300HDC - or worse, an 8300HD - I headed to the TW kiosk at the mall today to exchange the 3090. No 3090's were available, but they did have (only) two brand new 8640s left.
> 
> 
> So now I have had all three of the newer generation boxes... Cisco 86xx and both Samsung 30xx and 32xx. Here are my thoughts on each:
> Samsung 3090 - Despite some bugs early on, ever since it was updated to ODN 3.2 and stack version 4.3.5.3 back in January, it has been a nearly perfect performer... lightening fast menu and guide navigation and completely reliable in operation - great PQ, no audio issues, no HDMI handshake issues, no missed recordings. The only remaining bugs were relatively minor - the transport control lockup after extended pause (which was introduced with last updates) and inability to properly boot into Navigator correctly while connected to my powered-up Onkyo AVR. There was also the matter of the quirky-but-you-get-used-to-it FF/REW... more than balanced by the absolutely wonderful Samsung hardware diagnostic pages and the wealth of useful information they provide. Also to consider for the 3090 is that both 160 and 320GB versions are out there (but the 160GB versions are easily upgraded to at least 320GB)
> Samsung 3270 - I actually have two 3260s, the non-DVR version of the 3270, but what I have to say about the 32xx either applies to both versions or is common knowledge/fact about the 3270. With three exceptions, the operation of the 32xx boxes is virtually indistinguishable from the 3090. First, and most importantly, the 3270 lacks PiP, which is a major issue to many of us. Second, the array of connections available are reduced relative to the 3090 (probably not a huge issue to most). Third, the HDMI handshaking is still not as reliable as the 3090... at best, it tends to issue HDCP error messages even when it appears to have succesfully negotiated with the display. At worst, it seems to occasionally cause brief bursts of "digital snow". The 3260 also has boot issues when connected to my Onkyo AVR, just as the 3090 does.
> Cisco 8640 - This is the newest model and apparently where TW is heading these days. I hate to say it, but this seems like somewhat of a backwards step relative to the 3090. The biggest issue is that, relative to the Samsungs, it is painfully slow in guide and menu navigation. Operations that are instantaneous on the Samsungs have a noticeable delay on the 8640. Rescheduling all of my series recordings was a fairly painful process... very disappointing. On the plus side, I haven't noted any bugs... boots fine with my AVR, no HDMI resolution problems, nice smooth FF/REW. Personally, after more than a year of seeing the full 16:9 guide on the Samsungs (albeit a stretched version of the same graphics), the 4:3 guide looks really screwed up (although I do like the "floating" appearance of the info banner). I also miss the advanced diagnostics of the Samsungs along with their ability to be rebooted from the remote.
> 
> So... how do I rank them? To me, there is no question that the Samsung 3090 is the top dog (assuming you have the latest software updates in your system). Unfortunately, only a few systems have them available and AFAIK they are not made anymore. The Cisco 8640 is very close, but is marred by its significantly slower operation compared to the 3090. The Samsung 3270 is an also-ran... snappy performance, but no PiP and unreliable handshaking are deal breakers as far as I am concerned.



There are three things that I would add to the above:
Whatever is said about the 8640 and the 3270 also applies to the 8642 and 3272, which are identical to their xxx0 counterparts other than than having a MoCA modem and larger hard drive (500GB versus 320GB) to support whole house DVR.
Software updates have improved the speed of the 8640 menu navigation from the atrocious levels seen when they were first released, but it is still very slow relative to the Samsungs. It is particularly slow when updating series schedules.
The 32xx handshaking issues can be minimized by making sure that your components are turned on in the correct order... TV first, then AVR (if present), then DVR last. This is always the recommended HDMI chain startup order, but the the 32xx boxes virtually insist on it, whereas the 3090 and 8640 seem to deal with non-standard turn on sequences much better. Unfortunately, the TWC supplied Synergy remotes turn the devices on in the exact opposite order if you use the "All Power" button. If you use the individual power buttons, in the correct order, the 32xx HDMI error messages will go away (as will a correctly configured programmable remote).


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/20043596
> 
> 
> I don't know which is best, but I have the Explorer 4250HD. It's not a DVR, though. There are some Samsung boxes available now as well which are more component-sized.



4250HD is the non-DVR equivalent of an 8300HD. Most of the boxes TWC offers have both DVR and non-DVR versions of the same family/generation. The most common TWC models are:


SA/Cisco:
8300HD > 4250HD
8240HDC > 4240HDC
8300HDC > 4250HDC
8640HDC > 4640HDC
8650HDC > 4650HDC
8642HDC > 4642HDC
8652HDC > 4652HDC

General SA/Cisco model decoding:
8xxx = DVR, 4xxx = Non-DVR
HD models are older and do not meet separable security requirements. HD models run the MDN version of Navigator. HDC models are newer and meet the separable security requirements. HDC models run the ODN version of Navigator.
xx5x/xx0x models have analog tuners. xx4x models do not have analog tuners. If your system uses any xx4x models, then it is virtually guaranteed that models that have analog tuners do not use them because all analog channels have a digital simulcast... i.e., it really doesn't matter if you have an 8240HDC vs. an 8300HDC (or an 8640HDC vs. an 8650HDC).
xxx2 models have MoCA modems to support whole house DVR. There are both DVR (server) and non-DVR (client) models with MoCA modems.

Samsung:
3090 > 3050
3270 > 3260
3272 > 3262

Like the Cisco models, Samsung xxx2 models have MoCA modems to support whole house DVR. All of above models meet the separable security requirements and run ODN.


----------



## demonscars

Just had Signature Home installed on Friday in Brooklyn and thought I'd share the experience.


Installer arrived on time, nice guy, spoke english and knew what he was doing for the most part. Went through the house showed him all the previous connections. I was transferring from the triple play and actually am saving money with Sig Home. I had 2 rooms with HD-DVR's, one with a 8300HD and one with a 8300HDC. Installer asked if I'd experienced any problems with sound or picture, which I had for a while but after a few support calls didn't bother anymore as it wasn't bad enough to be worth having a tech come and say they had no clue what to do (because going out to the hall and dealing with the signal was too big for them). Also did a speed test on one computer. After going over everything the installer left and went into the building's hallway. He said he fixed the signal problems and everything looked good now. He also replaced an ancient splitter inside the apartment. Installed 2 Samsung 3272 boxes and the wideband modem/router combo. Also gave 2 new remotes which were the exact same as the old remotes but black to match the boxes.


A side note I use a Logitech Harmony 650 remote in one room to control TV/Receiver/DVR/PS3/DVD player and Harmony doesn't have any codes in their database currently for the 7372. I thought this might be an issue but it turns out it uses the same exact codes as the 8300HDC so no re-programming was necessary.


One odd thing was that the installer had to e-mail HQ to have them activate everything. Even he admitted this was not very smart. He said even if he called they don't pick up anymore. Took about 15 minutes to get a reply back in which the guy had nothing to do. I think TWC can easily cut down some time with this process. After everything was activated the installer went around and tested everything. Everything seemed fine. Picture & video perfect on both tv's, recording and playback fine, phone worked (even though that wasn't touched and is still on the old modem), and internet was getting 51mbps/down and 5/up on speed test.


The issue came when reconnecting to my personal router. I wanted to use my own router I'd already been using since I wanted TWC to have as little to do with my network as possible. The installer wasn't too familiar with how to bridge the combo modem/router with my router and it took a support call to help him out. After we got it working though the wireless speeds were very slow (and yes it was an N router). After fiddling with settings still couldn't get it anywhere near 50/down so I asked if we could just go back to using their router. This required another e-mail session to have them re-turn on the wireless part of the router (which is stupid because you can turn it on from the router's options, but apparently it won't actually enable it). That needs to change, especially since if you're using the wireless or not makes no price difference. After that the speeds were still slow until another call and they changed the frequency and I got around 40/down on a Macbook Pro. Later that night I managed to pull 50/down on that but average seems about 30-40 over wireless. They say they make no speed guarantees on wireless connections.


Anyway first real issue came later that night when I found out I couldn't record or watch 2 things at once on one of the boxes. A call to Sig Home's "personal solutions advisor" line sent a signal and did a reboot and that was fixed quickly. The next day I noticed some channels weren't coming in. It seemed like a SDV issue to me. I called them and they said they would forward it to the proper department and call when it was fixed. Cut to Monday, even more channels out. None constant. They'll occasionally be on and then they'll be off, various channels, all HD. Put in another call and they said they still hadn't fixed the problem from Saturday but they were elevating it and would call back. About 10 minutes later they called back and said it was being fixed as we spoke and once they heard it was resolved they'd call again. About an hour and a half later got a call back and said everything looked good on their end. Still was not good here. Did reboots on both boxes and it still didn't fix anything. So now I have them coming out Thursday. Hopefully they'll be able to fix it.


Besides not getting several various channels, everything else works fine. Even the support has been noticeably better than in the past. There is a lag on the 7372 when watching a show recorded on another box between when you press a button and when it reacts, but it doesn't take long to get used to. And it actually does react where you pressed the button, it just takes a moment for it to show that it did.


----------



## jcalabria

Quote:

Originally Posted by *demonscars* 
The issue came when reconnecting to my personal router. I wanted to use my own router I'd already been using since I wanted TWC to have as little to do with my network as possible. The installer wasn't too familiar with how to bridge the combo modem/router with my router and it took a support call to help him out. After we got it working though the wireless speeds were very slow (and yes it was an N router). After fiddling with settings still couldn't get it anywhere near 50/down...
Initially, this was a fairly common issue here when trying to use the TW router as a modem only with your own router. Most were able to fix the issue by disabling "IP Flood Detection" in the TW modem/router. That setting is found in the Motorola units used here... there is an equivalent setting in the ubee units but it's hidden from even tech-level access. Folks intending to use their own router here have succesfully insisted on getting a Motorola unit.


----------



## rit56




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/20043962
> 
> 
> 4250HD is the non-DVR equivalent of an 8300HD. Most of the boxes TWC offers have both DVR and non-DVR versions of the same family/generation. The most common TWC models are:
> 
> 
> SA/Cisco:
> 8300HD > 4250HD
> 8240HDC > 4240HDC
> 8300HDC > 4250HDC
> 8640HDC > 4640HDC
> 8650HDC > 4650HDC
> 8642HDC > 4642HDC
> 8652HDC > 4652HDC
> 
> General SA/Cisco model decoding:
> 8xxx = DVR, 4xxx = Non-DVR
> HD models are older and do not meet separable security requirements. HD models run the MDN version of Navigator. HDC models are newer and meet the separable security requirements. HDC models run the ODN version of Navigator.
> xx5x/xx0x models have analog tuners. xx4x models do not have analog tuners.
> xxx2 models have MoCA modems to support whole house DVR. There are both DVR (server) and non-DVR (client) models with MoCA modems.
> 
> Samsung:
> 3090 > 3050
> 3270 > 3260
> 3272 > 3262
> 
> Like the Cisco models, Samsung xxx2 models have MoCA modems to support whole house DVR. All of above models meet the separable security requirements and run ODN.



Thank you for the info..


----------



## Berk32

We got some new HD today...


290 Sundance HD

712 Oxygen HD

794 Wedding Central HD


all SDV


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/20085188
> 
> 
> We got some new HD today...
> 
> 
> 290 Sundance HD
> 
> 712 Oxygen HD
> 
> 794 Wedding Central HD
> 
> 
> all SDV



Congrats on Sundance-HD -- that was one that I had wanted for a long long time. FIOS is behind the ball on that one.....


----------



## heinriph




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/20085188
> 
> 
> We got some new HD today...
> 
> 
> 290 Sundance HD
> 
> 712 Oxygen HD
> 
> 794 Wedding Central HD
> 
> 
> all SDV



Very excited about Sundance, but since it's at 290 I expect I'll just about never remember to go looking there, and end up never watching it.


Maybe I'm weird, but unless I'm aiming for a specific show, I turn on my TV, scan through listings for 650-798, and then settle on a program.


I'm vaguely aware of some HD sports in the 450's (?), but other than that, am I missing any HD gems hidden away in counter-intuitive channel blocks?


----------



## HDOrlando

Congrats on finally adding those channels.


----------



## lmz00

That's an odd location for Sundance.


----------



## hansangb

I think 697 is new as well, isn't it? It's the History International channel.


----------



## peterlee

Is TWC mistakenly using Sundance's SD feed on the Sundance HD channel? It looks that way to me right now. The movie that's currently airing - Paris, starring Juliette Binoche - has an aspect ratio of 2.35. An HD feed of a movie with this aspect ratio would have black bars on the top and bottom of the image but the left and right sides of the image would reach the side edges the TV screen. However, on the HD channel, the movie is both letterboxed (black bars on top and bottom) as well as in the 4:3 frame (black bars on the left and right). That's how the SD channel frames the pic but it shouldn't be how it's framed on the HD channel. Is this a first day glitch or is this how the Sundance's HD channel actually transmits? Because if it's the latter, it's HD in name only and no different from the SD channel.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/20089018
> 
> 
> I think 697 is new as well, isn't it? It's the History International channel.



not new at all


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/20089191
> 
> 
> Is TWC mistakenly using Sundance's SD feed on the Sundance HD channel? It looks that way to me right now. The movie that's currently airing - Paris, starring Juliette Binoche - has an aspect ratio of 2.35. An HD feed of a movie with this aspect ratio would have black bars on the top and bottom of the image but the left and right sides of the image would reach the side edges the TV screen. However, on the HD channel, the movie is both letterboxed (black bars on top and bottom) as well as in the 4:3 frame (black bars on the left and right). That's how the SD channel frames the pic but it shouldn't be how it's framed on the HD channel. Is this a first day glitch or is this how the Sundance's HD channel actually transmits? Because if it's the latter, it's HD in name only and no different from the SD channel.



channel is 1080i - so TWC is using what it's being sent by Sundance.


----------



## peterlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/20089455
> 
> 
> channel is 1080i - so TWC is using what it's being sent by Sundance.



What a pointless, cynical channel, an HD channel that is basically nothing more than a duplication of the SD channel. If anything, the picture on the HD channel looks _worse_ than the SD channel. Sundance should be embarrassed to be peddling this junk. No wonder TWC kept on pushing back the launch of this channel.


----------



## uncle2000mike

What happened to channel 411? Is was supposed the TWC Info channel.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/20089636
> 
> 
> What a pointless, cynical channel, an HD channel that is basically nothing more than a duplication of the SD channel. If anything, the picture on the HD channel looks _worse_ than the SD channel. Sundance should be embarrassed to be peddling this junk. No wonder TWC kept on pushing back the launch of this channel.



I'm sure it'll start some actual HD at some point soon... this has happened with a few other channels.


Considering its SDV and doesn't actually waste any space... whatever...


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *uncle2000mike* /forum/post/20090503
> 
> 
> What happened to channel 411? Is was supposed the TWC Info channel.



It's been hidden on 1850 for the last month or so (I assume temporarily)


It's nothing useful so far from what I've noticed.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/20089636
> 
> 
> What a pointless, cynical channel, an HD channel that is basically nothing more than a duplication of the SD channel. If anything, the picture on the HD channel looks _worse_ than the SD channel. Sundance should be embarrassed to be peddling this junk. No wonder TWC kept on pushing back the launch of this channel.



Looks like it is in HD now, glad to have SundanceHD







Is there anything good left to have in HD? I would love NFL Network, and the HDNet's but that is only a dream. The only thing I want now is the premium movie channels on demand in HD


----------



## uncle2000mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/20091136
> 
> 
> It's been hidden on 1850 for the last month or so (I assume temporarily)
> 
> 
> It's nothing useful so far from what I've noticed.



_ will judge for myself. I checked channel 1850. This channel does not exsist._


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *uncle2000mike* /forum/post/20094526
> 
> 
> _ will judge for myself. I checked channel 1850. This channel does not exsist.
> _


_


it's there... gotta punch in 1850 (wont show up in the guide and you cant just flip up/down to it)


It's been outdated looping crap so far...._


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/20093918
> 
> 
> Looks like it is in HD now, glad to have SundanceHD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anything good left to have in HD? I would love NFL Network, and the HDNet's but that is only a dream. The only thing I want now is the premium movie channels on demand in HD



Does anyone know why the HDNet's went away? I would switch just to get those back.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC* /forum/post/20096820
> 
> 
> Does anyone know why the HDNet's went away? I would switch just to get those back.



Time Warner had a semi-public fight with Marc Cuban the owner of the channel. I believe it was over the fact that TWC had moved the channels into a sort of ghettoized tier of HD-Xtra channels that people had to pay more for. I suspect that Cuban wanted it to be on a more standard tier. But my brain is a little sketchy on the details of the actual fight.


Ah, FIOS, thank you for hitting my building and giving me back my HDNets.


----------



## uncle2000mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/20094821
> 
> 
> it's there... gotta punch in 1850 (wont show up in the guide and you cant just flip up/down to it)
> 
> 
> It's been outdated looping crap so far....



I did that. On the banner it shows flashing question marks.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/20096937
> 
> 
> Time Warner had a semi-public fight with Marc Cuban the owner of the channel. I believe it was over the fact that TWC had moved the channels into a sort of ghettoized tier of HD-Xtra channels that people had to pay more for. I suspect that Cuban wanted it to be on a more standard tier. But my brain is a little sketchy on the details of the actual fight.
> 
> 
> Ah, FIOS, thank you for hitting my building and giving me back my HDNets.



the channel had always been on the hd xtra tier.


Cuban wanted it moved to standard, so he could collect more subscriber fees.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *uncle2000mike* /forum/post/20097200
> 
> 
> I did that. On the banner it shows flashing question marks.



guess its a manhattan/queens thing...


----------



## uncle2000mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/20097366
> 
> 
> guess its a manhattan/queens thing...



I am in Queens.


----------



## Berk32

Quote:

Originally Posted by *uncle2000mike* 
I am in Queens.
i know - i see Ozone Park under your name


----------



## Berk32

Quote:

March 4, 2011


The previously announced launch of TWCable Info Channel scheduled for March 2, 2011 was postponed.
Guess the channel still isn't ready of prime time.


When it first went up - It was showing stuff from Central NY... and right now it does have random NYC stuff - but its outdated and on a seemingly short loop


----------



## peterlee

Quote:

Originally Posted by *lee7n* 
Looks like it is in HD now, glad to have SundanceHD








You're right, I saw a program in HD earlier but right now as I type, the programming is back to being boxed on all four sides. It appears that only some of the movies on Sundance HD are actually in HD and the rest are letterboxed within the 4:3 frame. Disappointing.


----------



## Berk32

whole bunch of SD channels were supposed to move to SDV today - doesn't look like it has happened.... yet...


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/20110012
> 
> 
> whole bunch of SD channels were supposed to move to SDV today - doesn't look like it has happened.... yet...



Curious. How do you confirm that? Diagnostics? If so, what page? Thanks. -- John


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/20111071
> 
> 
> Curious. How do you confirm that? Diagnostics? If so, what page? Thanks. -- John



hold select for ~5 seconds - then press down - page 8


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/20120300
> 
> 
> hold select for ~5 seconds - then press down - page 8



Page 8 on my S.Manhattan line is "Memory Statistics," with nothing about SDV.


Spotted a diagnostic page a while back that mentioned SDV status (page 20, Connections & Tiers)...but it also indicates "SDV enabled" for major channels (702, 707, etc., as well as the MAV etc. channels) -- John


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/20121897
> 
> 
> Page 8 on my S.Manhattan line is "Memory Statistics," with nothing about SDV.
> 
> 
> Spotted a diagnostic page a while back that mentioned SDV status (page 20, Connections & Tiers)...but it also indicates "SDV enabled" for major channels (702, 707, etc., as well as the MAV etc. channels) -- John



it may help if you said what box you had....


although i was under the impression that this diagnostic set was the same for all - works for both my Samsung 3090 and older SA non-dvr


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/20122714
> 
> 
> it may help if you said what box you had....



8300HD/Navigator. Recall someone here said the Samsungs had more diag features--like a line showing when a program has a flag set to block recordings. -- John


----------



## lee7n

It's official FiOS coming to my building by the end of the year in Tudor City. I knew it was a good sign when I saw the FiOS truck down the street the other day and than yesterday I got a notice from buildling management that they will begin drilling the core in the stairwell shortly. TWC it was nice knowing you and the last 5 yrs or more of audio dropouts and pixelation which still isn't really fixed. Finally NFL Network and HDNet's, good picture quality, upload speeds above 512. Glad I never signed a no switch contract with Time Warner.


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/20123613
> 
> 
> It's official FiOS coming to my building by the end of the year in Tudor City. I knew it was a good sign when I saw the FiOS truck down the street the other day and than yesterday I got a notice from building management that they will begin drilling the core in the stairwell shortly. TWC it was nice knowing you and the last 5 yrs or more of audio dropouts and pixelation which still isn't really fixed. Finally NFL Network and HDNet's, good picture quality, upload speeds above 512. Glad I never signed a no switch contract with Time Warner.



Great to hear they're finally installing at midtown east. Guess I'll have to check with our management about FIOS possibilities. We've got both RCN and TWC wiring in the building, but suspect not many here are aware of FIOS advantages--or care about PQ. With TWC's HD and SDV add-ons, breakups with HD motion/details, or "not currently available" messages, plus audio dropouts, are becoming too frequent, especially during primetime with more SDVing by neighbors. Also wouldn't mind having SD channels that haven't been trimmed back, format-resolution-wise. My TWC contract is approaching expiration. -- John


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/20123613
> 
> 
> It's official FiOS coming to my building by the end of the year in Tudor City. I knew it was a good sign when I saw the FiOS truck down the street the other day and than yesterday I got a notice from buildling management that they will begin drilling the core in the stairwell shortly. TWC it was nice knowing you and the last 5 yrs or more of audio dropouts and pixelation which still isn't really fixed. Finally NFL Network and HDNet's, good picture quality, upload speeds above 512. Glad I never signed a no switch contract with Time Warner.



Yeah, don't hesitate to switch! The only reason I'd say that some people should give a 2nd thought is if you watch MSG-HD. We have MSG on FIOS but the HD versions of the channels are tied up in a court case right now with Verizon suing MSG for the right to to carry them.


Other semi-major channels currently missing (and not really on the horizon): TCM-HD, BBC-America HD, E!-HD (though apparently E! & BBC-A are high on the adds list and "coming soon"). BET-HD and Tru-TV HD are pending in the next 2 weeks (Tru-TV HD is apparently showing some overflow March Madness games so they are rushing it on). I also think the Fox Soccer - HD is very high on the list to be added.


In general FIOS considers themselves at capacity and really can't add much at this point until some other channel(s) goes away or they get their new IPTV technology in place. They take a hard line on compressing the channels so they do not want to compromise quality just to push out more channels.


One of the MANY things you'll enjoy once you get it are the VOD HD Premiums that TWC is not providing, and far far more HD VOD content in general, plus a way to search through all VOD in a consistent manner. It's a little artificial that TWC divides up all VOD into separate channels the way they do. FIOS has them all on one "channel" and you can search by keyword or browse by category.


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

Question: is Fios something that your landlord has to request? Does it cost anything? I might talk to my new landlords, if that's a possibility.


----------



## Berk32

For whatever reason, VH1 HD, Investigation Discovery HD, and Cooking Channel HD were moved off SDV.


----------



## HDOrlando

I wish my cable co would move I.D. HD off of SDV.


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Question: is Fios something that your landlord has to request? Does it cost anything? I might talk to my new landlords, if that's a possibility.



ask in the verizon forum


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC* /forum/post/20126163
> 
> 
> Question: is Fios something that your landlord has to request? Does it cost anything? I might talk to my new landlords, if that's a possibility.



It's something Verizon and your landlord have to negotiate. There's a lot of wiring and infrastructure that a building owner must consent to.


I'm not familiar with how a given landlord might benefit financially, but it's fair to say that there must be some incentive.


A_C


----------



## nyctveng

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Agent_C*
It's something Verizon and your landlord have to negotiate. There's a lot of wiring and infrastructure that a building owner must consent to.


I'm not familiar with how a given landlord might benefit financially, but it's fair to say that there must be some incentive.


A_C
Financial incentive for any property owner is that a property with multiple cable/broadband providers is always More attractive to a perspective buyer or renter than a similar property with 1 provider.


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

Quote:

Originally Posted by *nyctveng* 
Financial incentive for any property owner is that a property with multiple cable/broadband providers is always More attractive to a perspective buyer or renter than a similar property with 1 provider.
Do people really care that much? I can't imagine that many people ask what cable options are open to them when they're looking to rent an apartment.


----------



## nyctveng

Quote:

Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC* 
Do people really care that much? I can't imagine that many people ask what cable options are open to them when they're looking to rent an apartment.
pick up a paper sometime and look in the housing section where apartments for rent or sale include "fiber optic ready" , "fios ready" , "choice of broadband providers"


i'm sure most on this forum would choose an apartment with a choice in providers than one that doesn't.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC* /forum/post/20126163
> 
> 
> Question: is Fios something that your landlord has to request? Does it cost anything? I might talk to my new landlords, if that's a possibility.



I think it's some combination of Verizon being ready to expand into your building and your landlord (or building management company) being open to it.


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/20136027
> 
> 
> pick up a paper sometime and look in the housing section where apartments for rent or sale include "fiber optic ready" , "fios ready" , "choice of broadband providers"
> 
> 
> i'm sure most on this forum would choose an apartment with a choice in providers than one that doesn't.



I've never seen that listed. Weird.


----------



## Berk32

TWC changed the layout of their website.


update announcements are now found here: http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...alnotices.html 


(and we lost the page with the previous updates)


----------



## jmp_nyc

Starting tomorrow (Tuesday, March 15th), TruTV will be carrying NCAA Tournament games.


TWC-NYC's channel lineup doesn't seem to have TruTV-HD listed, although other TWC regions carry the channel. How can one watch the games being shown on TruTV in HD if your only way of getting signal is TWC-NYC?

-JMP


----------



## Berk32

Quote:

Originally Posted by *jmp_nyc* 
Starting tomorrow (Tuesday, March 15th), TruTV will be carrying NCAA Tournament games.


TWC-NYC's channel lineup doesn't seem to have TruTV-HD listed, although other TWC regions carry the channel. How can one watch the games being shown on TruTV in HD if your only way of getting signal is TWC-NYC?

-JMP
find a friend with another provider


----------



## Berk32

maybe we should've tried e-mailing Bob Watson again... It's been a few years since I did that for Versus HD (and it seemed to work).


Anyone know if he still holds the same position?


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/20146568
> 
> 
> find a friend with another provider



Will Time Warner cover the cost of a babysitter to watch my kids while I do so, or will I have to take my kids with me?


Other Time Warner areas have TruTV in HD, so it's not a contractual issue, and it's not as though TruTV is only carrying games with limited appeal in NYC. Pitt, Wisconsin, Syracuse, Duke, and Michigan are all appearing on TruTV on Thursday/Friday, and all of those schools have large alumni/fan bases in NYC.


I've tried putting some calls in, but it's impossible to get through to someone who understands what I'm requesting.

-JMP


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/20146568
> 
> 
> find a friend with another provider



FIOS JUST added this channel last week. As someone who doesn't watch sports and couldn't care less about the normal programming on that channel, I wish that FIOS with their currently-bandwidth-starved channel situation (saying that they only have space for 2 adds currently, and the other is about to be BET-HD which I also don't watch) had chosen to fill that space with something much more interesting, like BBCA-HD, TCM-HD, Sundance-HD or Ovation-HD....


----------



## king of k1ngs

I can't believe they aren't going to give us Tru TV HD when they are about to have such a huge event on it like the NCAA Tournament. Now would be the perfect time to roll it out


----------



## jmp_nyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *king of k1ngs* /forum/post/20147671
> 
> 
> I can't believe they aren't going to give us Tru TV HD when they are about to have such a huge event on it like the NCAA Tournament. Now would be the perfect time to roll it out



I got an e-mail response from Bob Watson a little under an hour ago. TruTV-HD is being added as channel 779. He said it might not show up until tomorrow, but we're able to watch it now in Northern Manhattan, there's just no guide data for it yet...

-JMP


----------



## Berk32

trutv hd is on 779 (it's SDV)


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/20155182
> 
> 
> trutv hd is on 779 (it's SDV)



TruTV HD might go away after the tournament as TWC milwaukee is reporting that they will remove it on 3/21 at 6am.


For the systems that have a contract to carry TruTV HD Texas and others will still get the HD feed after the tournament is over.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120* /forum/post/20155670
> 
> 
> TruTV HD might go away after the tournament as TWC milwaukee is reporting that they will remove it on 3/21 at 6am.
> 
> 
> For the systems that have a contract to carry TruTV HD Texas and others will still get the HD feed after the tournament is over.



who cares about after the tournament










anyways - saw this claiming there was a contract in place for us

http://www.broadcastingcable.com/art...l_Launches.php


----------



## corduroyg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmp_nyc* /forum/post/20154838
> 
> 
> I got an e-mail response from Bob Watson a little under an hour ago. TruTV-HD is being added as channel 779. He said it might not show up until tomorrow, but we're able to watch it now in Northern Manhattan, there's just no guide data for it yet...
> 
> -JMP





Thank you! I came here just to see if anyone had any inside info if we were gonna get trutv in hd for the tournament. Die hard syracuse fan, theyre on trutv friday nite, very happy now, although it keeps freezing on me at the moment.


----------



## rit56

I realize this is for cable tv but there is some discussion here about cord cutting. Thinking about what AT&T has just done with placing caps on their broadband does anyone here think TWC is about to follow them in this? All the talk about not having the capacity is bunk. The cost of delivery has been dropping. It is 100% a money grab. They want to overcharge their customers and kill off Netflix. Any opinions? Thoughts? Will Time Warner impose caps? That is the question.


----------



## coreynyc

TruTV HD is horrible. Constantly freezing up since last night. I have TWC Twitter help on the case


----------



## margoba

I just upgraded to Signature. So far, I like it pretty much. I do have one question though. The new boxes are Samsung boxes (I assume they are ODN). My old boxes were 8300HD MDN boxes. On the old box, I could rewind a show and press pause to stop the rewinding; then when I pressed play the show would start up with no skipping forward to compensate. It doesn't seem to work this way on the Samsung boxes.


1. Have others seen this behavior?


2. Anybody know a trick to rewind to a spot without having the automatic skip forward?


Thanks,

-barry


----------



## timewaster

702 and 704 has been down since last night (around 7 - 8 PM) and is still showing a black screen.


anyone else with this problem?

i am in nyc union square area.


----------



## zetachi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timewaster* /forum/post/20182234
> 
> 
> 702 and 704 has been down since last night (around 7 - 8 PM) and is still showing a black screen.
> 
> 
> anyone else with this problem?
> 
> i am in nyc union square area.



My kids are in revolt stage as Nick Jr and the Hub have been in this state for almost a week, yet its only on my 8300 HDC DVR box. My SD box works fine. Have rebooted 2x and no joy.


They are coming Thursday to install Signature home so hopefully that will fix all my problems







Actually the only way to fix all these issues would be to get rid of TWC but since they are the only game in town that does not appear to be happening anytime soon


----------



## itzsue

Don't be in such a rush to get Signature Home. Its latest firmware (v 4.3.7.5) is buggy. I got Sig Home in December. Got 2 DVR boxes that are "married" to each other. I.E. You can record 4 things at one time...2 in one room and 2 in another and then watch all in either room of your choice. Cool, right? All was working well until this latest firmware upgrade and lucky me found the bug in their system. Here's the short story.


Recorded 2 things in living room AND 2 shows in the bedroom AT THE SAME TIME. First problem was that I could not watch what I had recorded in one room as it was NOT showing up in the list. A call to TWC's dedicated Sig Home department led to them doing their magic from their headend. Voila...my shows appeared on both TV's as they should. I was told I got the new firmware. Since that exact time I CANNOT OPERATE THE REMOTE CONTROL IF I PLAY A SHOW RECORDED IN THE OTHER ROOM. It is completely locked! I have tried new batteries, new remotes, rebooting, a new DVR box, I have had 2 tech's out to my house who ARE IN AWE of this problem. Some of the tech's have seen this problem before but most have not. TWC had opened a "ticket" to resolve this as I was not the first person to have this dilemma. What that means is that they will now be pushed to again update their firmware and I will have to live with this un-responsive remote until then or not play recorded shows in the room of my choice. Told themI AM NOT HAPPY and now I want a year's free of Showtime (which they agreed to) AND this months shoddy service FREE. They agree $20 OR $30 off this months's bill for all my inconveniences. I pay over $200/mo what with internet and phone and should not have to have TWC's dedicated Signature Home Service phone number on Speed Dial!!!


I even recommended that they give me the old firmware version back. In other words, downgrade me to where this service once worked. The rep thought that was a great idea and would get back to me. So far it's been a week.


Anyone have Fios' phone number???


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *itzsue* /forum/post/20189937
> 
> 
> Anyone have Fios' phone number???


 http://www22.verizon.com/residential...ailability.htm 


I don't have it, but reports are that FIOS' MR-DVR (multiroom) service works well. Once their new firmware is ready i think it's about to get a whole lot better....


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/20190644
> 
> http://www22.verizon.com/residential...ailability.htm
> 
> 
> I don't have it, but reports are that FIOS' MR-DVR (multiroom) service works well. Once their new firmware is ready i think it's about to get a whole lot better....



It works great but too many times, with Fios multi room, when I'm watching the STB without a DVR, I forget that I can't pause, etc. What I try to do, if I know I'm going to be in "that" room watching a specific show, is begin recording it on the DVR STB. Now I can control the show, even if I'm watching it live.


Looking forward to the new firmware. I'll probably replace that STB with a DVR.


----------



## margoba

Wow. My experience is completely different than yours. I got the Sanyo DVR boxes. Which ones did you get?


My boxes appear to work just fine. After reading your posting, I checked on Monday night's recordings. At 10:00 on Monday, I recorded 4 shows simultaneously, and it appears to have worked fine. All 4 are visible from both boxes, and I just played one of them, and the remote worked fine during the playback.


I just thought you should know that maybe you have a configuration problem or some such thing, because it works fine for some of us.


-barry



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *itzsue* /forum/post/20189937
> 
> 
> Don't be in such a rush to get Signature Home. Its latest firmware (v 4.3.7.5) is buggy. I got Sig Home in December. Got 2 DVR boxes that are "married" to each other. I.E. You can record 4 things at one time...2 in one room and 2 in another and then watch all in either room of your choice. Cool, right? All was working well until this latest firmware upgrade and lucky me found the bug in their system. Here's the short story.
> 
> 
> Recorded 2 things in living room AND 2 shows in the bedroom AT THE SAME TIME. First problem was that I could not watch what I had recorded in one room as it was NOT showing up in the list. A call to TWC's dedicated Sig Home department led to them doing their magic from their headend. Voila...my shows appeared on both TV's as they should. I was told I got the new firmware. Since that exact time I CANNOT OPERATE THE REMOTE CONTROL IF I PLAY A SHOW RECORDED IN THE OTHER ROOM. It is completely locked! I have tried new batteries, new remotes, rebooting, a new DVR box, I have had 2 tech's out to my house who ARE IN AWE of this problem. Some of the tech's have seen this problem before but most have not. TWC had opened a "ticket" to resolve this as I was not the first person to have this dilemma. What that means is that they will now be pushed to again update their firmware and I will have to live with this un-responsive remote until then or not play recorded shows in the room of my choice. Told themI AM NOT HAPPY and now I want a year's free of Showtime (which they agreed to) AND this months shoddy service FREE. They agree $20 OR $30 off this months's bill for all my inconveniences. I pay over $200/mo what with internet and phone and should not have to have TWC's dedicated Signature Home Service phone number on Speed Dial!!!
> 
> 
> I even recommended that they give me the old firmware version back. In other words, downgrade me to where this service once worked. The rep thought that was a great idea and would get back to me. So far it's been a week.
> 
> 
> Anyone have Fios' phone number???


----------



## itzsue

Are u sure you don't mean Samsung boxes and not Sanyo? I know that TWC is soon going to replace our Samsung HD DVR's with new Cisco boxes. Which, by the way, the last tech at my house said the Cisco boxes will not really change anything too much.


----------



## margoba

Yes, of course, I mean Samsung. Major Oops on my part. The installer said to me that TWC was still testing Cisco boxes, and they had some problems with them, but he was sure they'd get the problems worked out sooner or later.


-barry


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/20195896
> 
> 
> Yes, of course, I mean Samsung. Major Oops on my part. The installer said to me that TWC was still testing Cisco boxes, and they had some problems with them, but he was sure they'd get the problems worked out sooner or later.
> 
> 
> -barry



Cisco bought Scientific Atlanta, so they have just rebranded all SA boxes as Cisco...


----------



## margoba

More comments on Signature service:


I have discovered two more minor things that I like better about Cisco/Scientific Atlanta MDN over Samsung ODN. One is FF: the 8300HD box has 4 speeds of FF and the FF is smoother. The other deals with the end of a show. At the end of a recorded show, a menu pops up offering a choice of Delete, Save, Restart. On my old box, I could rewind from this menu back to the ending moments of the show. This does not work with the new box.


Just reporting in.


-barry


----------



## hdtvfan2005

Samsung does have FW v4.5.10 and MW v20276 which fix a few bugs, but might introduce new ones.


----------



## margoba

I'm guessing that neither of my "annoyances" would be considered bugs, just design decisions.


The one issue on the top of my list, for whole house systems only, is that I'd like to be able to delete any show from any DVR. Currently, you can only delete from the recording device.


-barry


----------



## jin kim

Barry, how are you finding the internet service portion of signature home?


----------



## margoba

The internet portion is fine, but I'm not a very critical person in this regard. I do use the internet a lot, but mostly for public web browsing, so the increased speed doesn't really buy me much. I take no advantage whatsoever of the increased upload speed.


That being said, it does "just work" which is good. And I was allowed to use my existing WiFi router which pleased me because I didn't have to do any reconfiguring of my devices.


-barry


----------



## JordanIB

I consistently get black screens or heavily pixelated imaged on a number of HD channels. Is this a signal issue or a box (Samsung 3270) issue?


----------



## corysmith01

Hey all, issue with my box. I have the samsung smt-h3090. I'm thinking it might be dead, but throwing it out there to see if anyone else has had this. Last night, started noticing some blacked-out channels, in HD (don't really watch anything in SD). I'd say 2/3 of the channels were fine, but many wouldn't come in, just a black screen. Most were fine tonight but then I noticed that some channels that were working last night weren't tonight...basic channels like NBC 4 and CBS. So, figured a reboot couldn't hurt. I've not rebooted twice and can't get past a screen. It shows "Mystro" on the the screen with "13" below it. It also says "Initialization." I've let it sit on that for the better part of 15 minutes with no progress. The LED readout on the front says "E - 13." Not sure what that means and can't find any literature about it, but my gut tells me "E" signals an error. At any rate, can't do anything now...won't get past this screen on 2 separate reboots. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *corysmith01* /forum/post/20217453
> 
> 
> Hey all, issue with my box. I have the samsung smt-h3090. I'm thinking it might be dead, but throwing it out there to see if anyone else has had this. Last night, started noticing some blacked-out channels, in HD (don't really watch anything in SD). I'd say 2/3 of the channels were fine, but many wouldn't come in, just a black screen. Most were fine tonight but then I noticed that some channels that were working last night weren't tonight...basic channels like NBC 4 and CBS. So, figured a reboot couldn't hurt. I've not rebooted twice and can't get past a screen. It shows "Mystro" on the the screen with "13" below it. It also says "Initialization." I've let it sit on that for the better part of 15 minutes with no progress. The LED readout on the front says "E - 13." Not sure what that means and can't find any literature about it, but my gut tells me "E" signals an error. At any rate, can't do anything now...won't get past this screen on 2 separate reboots. Any ideas? Thanks.



Its a countdown from E 13 to E 1 i n the reboot. I dont know y it does not work for you


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *corysmith01* /forum/post/20217453
> 
> 
> Hey all, issue with my box. I have the samsung smt-h3090. I'm thinking it might be dead, but throwing it out there to see if anyone else has had this. Last night, started noticing some blacked-out channels, in HD (don't really watch anything in SD). I'd say 2/3 of the channels were fine, but many wouldn't come in, just a black screen. Most were fine tonight but then I noticed that some channels that were working last night weren't tonight...basic channels like NBC 4 and CBS. So, figured a reboot couldn't hurt. I've not rebooted twice and can't get past a screen. It shows "Mystro" on the the screen with "13" below it. It also says "Initialization." I've let it sit on that for the better part of 15 minutes with no progress. The LED readout on the front says "E - 13." Not sure what that means and can't find any literature about it, but my gut tells me "E" signals an error. At any rate, can't do anything now...won't get past this screen on 2 separate reboots. Any ideas? Thanks.



Either you have a dead box on your hands or a bad cable connection to the server. Let it sit overnight and see if it comes up by morning. If it's not up by then, a trip to your local TWC office is in order.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JordanIB* /forum/post/20214055
> 
> 
> I consistently get black screens or heavily pixelated imaged on a number of HD channels. Is this a signal issue or a box (Samsung 3270) issue?



Welcome to Time Warner Cable, it is because they suck but you may want to have your signal checked


----------



## zetachi

For those of you the have Signature home and are using your own routers. How exactly did they set this up. My installer was not very PC savy. I needed to do most of the PC setup.


What I tried was to turn off the wireless on the Motorola (TWC box) and set it to bridge mode. I then connected a Cat5 from Lan port on the Modem to a Lan port on my Dlink DIR-655. I still could not get a connection. Is there a setting that needs to be made to the 2nd router?


Thanks


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/20229367
> 
> 
> Welcome to Time Warner Cable, it is because they suck but you may want to have your signal checked



Yep, have a truck roll come out to check your signal and wiring.


Best way to fix your problems in the long run: http://www22.verizon.com/residential...ailability.htm


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zetachi* /forum/post/20229407
> 
> 
> For those of you the have Signature home and are using your own routers. How exactly did they set this up. My installer was not very PC savy. I needed to do most of the PC setup.
> 
> 
> What I tried was to turn off the wireless on the Motorola (TWC box) and set it to bridge mode. I then connected a Cat5 from Lan port on the Modem to a Lan port on my Dlink DIR-655. I still could not get a connection. Is there a setting that needs to be made to the 2nd router?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Unfortunately, I didn't pay close attention to what they did. I am quite sure that they made no changes to my existing Netgear router, but I don't know how the set up their box. There is one ethernet cable running from the Netgear router to their Motorola box. All WiFi and wired Ethernet goes through my Netgear router.


-barry


----------



## zetachi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/20232097
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I didn't pay close attention to what they did. I am quite sure that they made no changes to my existing Netgear router, but I don't know how the set up their box. There is one ethernet cable running from the Netgear router to their Motorola box. All WiFi and wired Ethernet goes through my Netgear router.
> 
> 
> -barry




Lan to Lan or Lan to Wan?


----------



## Todd Fredericks

I'm going to replace my old HD stb box tomorrow at 23rd street (which is having some issues). Any recommendations for a good box to ask for (if they have it)? Also, would it make sense to replace my 5 year old cable modem too? It seems to be working fine but maybe a new one will have better performance?


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Todd Fredericks* /forum/post/20236110
> 
> 
> I'm going to replace my old HD stb box tomorrow at 23rd street (which is having some issues). Any recommendations for a good box to ask for (if they have it)? Also, would it make sense to replace my 5 year old cable modem too? It seems to be working fine but maybe a new one will have better performance?




If it's five years old, you may want to change it out. *ESPECIALLY* if the connection is a 10Base-T (10Mbps) connection.


----------



## JeffMoney

Manhattan, Brooklyn/Queens and Mount Vernon




April 1, 2011




Time Warner Cable’s agreements with programmers and broadcasters to carry their services and stations routinely expire from time to time. We are usually able to obtain renewals or extensions of such agreements, but in order to comply with applicable regulations, we must inform you when an agreement is about to expire. The following agreements are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services/stations in the near future:




AAJ, American Life, BBC America, BBC America HD, CCTV-9, Chinese Channel, Chinese Cinema, Current TV, E!, E! HD, Encore, Encore HD, Encore Action, Encore Drama, Encore Love, Encore Mystery, Encore WAM!, Encore Westerns, Erotic Networks/Pleasure, Fuse, Fuse HD, Golf Channel, Golf Channel HD, Jus Punjabi, KBN, LATV, Lifetime, News 12, Polski Radio, RTVi, SiTV**, STARZ!, STARZ! HD, Starz Cinema, Starz Comedy, Starz Comedy HD, Starz Edge, Starz Edge HD, Starz in Black, Starz Kids and Family, Starz Kids and Family HD, Style, Style HD, Supercanal, The Arabic Channel, The Bangladesh Channel, The Korean Channel, TruTV, TV Japan, TV Polonia, Weather Channel, Weather Channel HD and Zee TV.




**SiTV may no longer be part of our DTV offering. SiTV may only be available as part of our DTV en Español and El Paquetazo offerings.




In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned:




On or about May 11, 2011 we will launch the following channels: Fearnet on ch. 268, CTC on ch. 519, France 24 on ch. 501, Shop Zeal 2 on ch. 182, Shop Zeal 3 on ch. 183, Shop Zeal 4 on ch. 184, Shop Zeal 5 on ch. 185, Fearnet HD on ch. 292, GMC HD on ch. 680, OWN HD on ch. 682, WGN HD on ch. 679, Fox Deportes HD on ch. 486, ESPN Deportes HD on ch. 487 and Cinemax HD on Demand on ch. 219. These services cannot be accessed on CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Products purchased at retail without additional, two-way capable equipment. Fearnet (ch. 268) and Fearnet HD (ch. 292) will be part of our TWC Movie Pass offering.




The previously announced launch of TWCable Info Channel will also occur on May 11, 2011. As a reminder, this channel will be a basic service available only in digital format and viewable with digital cable-compatible equipment such as a digital converter or a digital television (or other device) that includes a QAM tuner. Also, this service cannot be accessed on CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Products purchased at retail without additional, two-way capable equipment.


We will launch the following International Premium packages on this date as well: Mandarin Passport, Mandarin ETTV Passport, Hindi Passport, Hindi Pass Plus, Filipino Pass Plus, Russian Passport and Russian Pass Plus. We will also cease carriage of TV Guide Network on Demand (ch. 1014) and its content will be moved to Entertainment on Demand (ch. 1012 & 1993).




On that date in Manhattan, Brooklyn and Queens we will launch Bloomberg HD on ch. 730. On that date in Mount Vernon we will launch Bloomberg HD on ch. 708 and Oxygen HD on ch. 753.




On or about May 18, 2011 we will launch Showtime HD on Demand on ch. 229.




On or about May 25, 2011 we will launch HBO HD on Demand on ch. 209.


----------



## Berk32

TWC NYC


161 HD channels (+10 coming soon)

154 individual HD channels; 7 HD On Demand


209 HBO HD on Demand******** coming 5/11/11 ********

219 Cinemax HD on Demand******** coming 5/11/11 ********

229 Showtime HD on Demand******** coming 5/11/11 ********

275 Encore HD

290 Sundance HD (SDV)

291 TWC Movie Pass HD on Demand

292 Fearnet HD******** coming 5/11/11 ********

301/340 Adult HD On Demand

355/496 PPV-HD (SDV)

356/496 PPV-HD-2

412 TEAM HD (SDV)

420 ESPN 3D (SDV)

445 GAME1-HD

446 GAME2-HD

465 Tennis Channel HD

467 CBS College Sports HD (SDV)

468 NHL Network HD

469 GOL TV HD (SDV)

470 Fox Soccer+ HD

471 Big Ten HD On Demand

472 Big Ten Network HD

473 Big Ten 2 HD (SDV)

474 Big Ten 3 HD (SDV)

475 Big Ten 4 HD (SDV)

476 Big Ten 5 HD (SDV)

477 ESPN Goal Line/Buzzer Beater HD (SDV)

478 ESPNews HD

479 ESPNU HD

480 Outdoor Channel HD

481 Versus HD

482 Golf HD

483 3DTV-1 (SDV)

484 3DTV-2 (SDV)

485 Fox Soccer HD (SDV)

486 Fox Deportes HD******** coming 5/11/11 ********

487 ESPN Deportes HD******** coming 5/11/11 ********

488 NBATVHD

489 MLB Network HD

647 MavTV HD (SDV)

648 Smithsonian HD On Demand

649 Smithsonian HD (SDV)

650 MGM HD (SDV)

651/952 HBO HD

652/953 HBO2 HD (SDV*)

653/954 HBO Family HD (SDV*)

654/955 HBO Comedy HD (SDV*)

655/956 HBO Signature HD (SDV*)

656/958 HBO Zone HD (SDV*)

657/958 HBO Latino HD (SDV)

658 CineMax HD

659 MoreMax HD

660 ActionMAX HD

661 ThrillerMAX HD

662 WMAX HD

663 @MAX HD

664 5StarMAX HD (SDV)

665 OuterMAX HD

666 Showtime HD

667 Showtime 2 HD

668 ShowCase HD

669 Showtime Extreme HD

670 Showtime Beyond HD (SDV)

671 Showtime Women HD (SDV)

673 Showtime Next HD (SDV)

674 TMC HD

675 TMCxtra HD

676 Starz HD

677 Starz Edge HD

678 Starz Kids & Family HD

679 WGN HD******** coming 5/11/11 ********

680 GMC HD******** coming 5/11/11 ********

681 Starz Comedy HD

682 OWN HD******** coming 5/11/11 ********

683/283 REELZ HD (SDV)

684 Hallmark HD (SDV)

685 BBC America HD

686 Crime and Investigation HD (SDV)

687 Live Well HD (WABC 7.2)

688 DIY HD (SDV)

689 Style HD

690 TV Guide HD (SDV)

691 Fuse HD (SDV)

692 G4 HD (SDV)

693 GSN HD (SDV)

694 CMT HD (SDV)

695 Planet Green HD

696 National Geographic Wild HD (SDV)

697 History International HD

698 Primetime On Demand HD

699 Showcase On Demand HD

700 Movies On Demand HD

701 NY1 HD

702 WCBS (CBS) HD

703 TNT HD

704 WNBC (NBC) HD

705 WNYW (FOX) HD

706 Nickelodeon HD

707 WABC (ABC) HD

708 TBS HD

709 WWOR (My Network TV) HD

710 FX HD

711 WPIX (The CW) HD

712 Oxygen HD (SDV)

713 WNET (PBS) HD

714 MSNBC HD

715 CNBC HD

716 USA HD

717 Syfy HD

718 Bravo HD

719 VH1 HD

720 MTV HD

722 The Hub HD (SDV)

723 Investigation Discovery HD

724 E! HD

726 SNY HD

727 MSG HD

728 ESPN HD

729 ESPN2 HD

730 Bloomberg HD******** coming 5/11/11 ********

731 WPXN (iON) HD

733 QVC HD

734 Universal HD (SDV)

736 Spike HD

737 BET HD

738 ABC Family HD

739 HSN HD (SDV)

740 History Channel HD

741 WXTV (Univision) HD

743 Fox Business News HD

744 Fox News HD

745 Comedy Central HD

746 A&E HD

747 WNJU (Telemundo) HD

748 MSG+ HD

749 Disney HD

750 Food Network HD

751 Cooking Channel HD

752 The Learning Channel HD

753 YES HD

754 AMC HD

757 EWTN HD (SDV)

758 Headline News HD

759 WE HD

760 Disney XD HD

761 Cartoon Network HD

763 Biography HD (SDV)

764 HGTV HD

765 National Geographic HD

766 Discovery HD

767 HD Theater (SDV)

768 WFUT (Telefutura) HD

769 Galavision HD (SDV)

770 CSPAN HD (SDV)

772 Weather Channel HD

774 Speed HD

775 Science Channel HD

776 CSPAN2 HD (SDV)

777 CSPAN3 HD (SDV)

778 CNN HD

779 TruTV HD

780 Lifetime Movie Network HD

781 IFC HD (SDV)

782 TCM HD

783 Ovation HD (SDV)

784 Hallmark Movie Channel HD

786 Animal Planet HD

787 Africa Channel HD (SDV)

788 Travel Channel HD

790 TV One HD

791 Palladia HD

794 Wedding Central HD (SDV)


----------



## Berk32

Been a while since i posted one of these.


Spreadsheet for Northern Manhattan

 

twcHD 3-31-11.zip 136.7578125k . file


----------



## LisaM

I am on the UWS near Lincoln Center. Have been having horrible video dropouts and breakups since last night. Is anyone else having similar problems?


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LisaM* /forum/post/20243623
> 
> 
> I am on the UWS near Lincoln Center. Have been having horrible video dropouts and breakups since last night. Is anyone else having similar problems?



I've been having them for days. I live in queens. NO idea what's going on.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LisaM* /forum/post/20243623
> 
> 
> I am on the UWS near Lincoln Center. Have been having horrible video dropouts and breakups since last night. Is anyone else having similar problems?



For what it's worth, I didn't have any last night or in the last day or so. I'm in Fort Greene. Are you having these problems on every channel?


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LisaM* /forum/post/20243623
> 
> 
> I am on the UWS near Lincoln Center. Have been having horrible video dropouts and breakups since last night. Is anyone else having similar problems?



I am on the UWS no problems at all.Im also near Lincoln Center







W70st.)


----------



## LisaM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/20245194
> 
> 
> For what it's worth, I didn't have any last night or in the last day or so. I'm in Fort Greene. Are you having these problems on every channel?



They seem to come and go. I get them regularly on some cable channels (Hallmark, etc....) but now started to get them on CBS, etc...


FIOS - hurry up!


----------



## DNINE

How is TWC Movie Pass? Anything interesting on this? It would be nice if TW would make some sense out the HD CH placement. They are all over the place 275 is Encore but not in the 600. The Adult CH's shouldn't be so close to these CH's. The Kids are changing chs and Strap on Lesbian Sex 8 is right there.


----------



## bhanna261

Now in day 2 of a total outage. City Hall area of Manhattan. Fortunately I have DSL for internet connectivity. And as expected, customer service is of no help in advising of when the problem will be resolved. Missed the Final Four...looks like I might also miss tonight's game. Please Verizon...wire my building for FiOS!


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LisaM* /forum/post/20249903
> 
> 
> They seem to come and go. I get them regularly on some cable channels (Hallmark, etc....) but now started to get them on CBS, etc...
> 
> 
> FIOS - hurry up!



I had a couple of dropouts while watching the Mets yesterday. A freeze or two also. Generally I see these only on HD channels, though.


----------



## andycahn

I'm looking for a new phone/cable/internet setup at an office space in Forest Hills. The office is the ground floor of a three story residential bldg, so I think I can get away with either a residential or business plan.


I checked Verizon both on phone and website, and they say fios is not available yet for the address. Is there any good source to find out when they plan to be available there?


Other than the FIOS 25/25 (that I I can't have), is TWC wideband's 5mbps the faster UPLOAD speed I can get?


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/20253545
> 
> 
> How is TWC Movie Pass? Anything interesting on this?



I don't even know what's on that channel. How much is it a month?


----------



## DNINE

I think it's $9.95.


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/20257352
> 
> 
> I think it's $9.95.



For just the one channel?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC* /forum/post/20258547
> 
> 
> For just the one channel?



it includes the Encore channels and the Movie Pass on demand channels.

(Encore is no longer 1 of the 6 movie premiums - they replaced it with Playboy)


and it seems they will be adding some movie channels to the upper 200s that will also only be part of the Movie Pass package.


----------



## peterlee

Verizon FIOS has landed in my building, a 500-unit rental building on 57th and 11th Ave. My personal comparison between Verizon and TWC is much the same as everyone else; going to Verizon will save me about $90-$100 a month for two years, measured against my current TWC bill and assuming TWC doesn't match Verizon's offer.


There are trade-offs; since the launch of SDV, TWC seems to have launched pretty much every available HD channel under the sun while Verizon still doesn't carry well-known HD channels such as Cartoon Network HD and BBC America HD. Some of the missing HD channels are supposed to launch soon but others such as Cartoon HD, which I watch a lot, Verizon has publicly stated aren't top priorities. And despite my pre-launch fears of SDV on TWC - I have a Tivo so I had to install a separate SDV tuning adapter - it's actually been largely glitch-free for me after some early hiccups. I have enough sound and picture problems with TWC but they don't seem to be related to SDV.


There are also some channels that TWC includes in its regular digital channel packages that are only available on Verizon for an extra fee. For example, the Sundance and IFC channels appear to be extra premium channels on Verizon; neither appear to be included even in Verizon's top-tier Ultimate HD TV package while they're both part of TWC's DTValue plan. There are also a couple channels that Verizon's localized channel lineup page says (available here at http://www22.verizon.com/Residential...?zipCode=10019 ), are included in Verizon's lowest and highest tier TV packages but aren't in the middle-tier plan. That's just odd and inexplicable, so much so I don't know if that page is accurate. I favor TWC's simpler approach where you get pretty much every channel with the DTValue + HDXtra combo and only have to pay extra for channels such as HBO or Showtime.


I don't like losing channels nor do I like Verizon's nickel-and-dime approach. But then last night I watched a channel freeze and glitch in a pattern that first cropped up six months ago, that TWC fixed after umpteenth service calls, only to have it flaring up again now. And I decided I can live with fewer channels just to wash my hands of TWC's perpetual service merry-go-round. I get TWC's wideband internet service with 50/5 speeds so I will get lower speeds with Verizon's 15/5 tier but that's fast enough download and the same upload and it doesn't cost me $100 a month as the wideband does. In fact, my TV/internet/home phone altogether will be less each month than TWC's wideband by itself. My Verizon FIOS install date is next Wednesday.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/20260573
> 
> 
> Verizon FIOS has landed in my building, a 500-unit rental building on 57th and 11th Ave. My personal comparison between Verizon and TWC is much the same as everyone else; going to Verizon will save me about $90-$100 a month for two years, measured against my current TWC bill and assuming TWC doesn't match Verizon's offer.
> 
> 
> There are trade-offs; since the launch of SDV, TWC seems to have launched pretty much every available HD channel under the sun while Verizon still doesn't carry well-known HD channels such as Cartoon Network HD and BBC America HD. Some of the missing HD channels are supposed to launch soon but others such as Cartoon HD, which I watch a lot, Verizon has publicly stated aren't top priorities. And despite my pre-launch fears of SDV on TWC - I have a Tivo so I had to install a separate SDV tuning adapter - it's actually been largely glitch-free for me after some early hiccups. I have enough sound and picture problems with TWC but they don't seem to be related to SDV.
> 
> 
> There are also some channels that TWC includes in its regular digital channel packages that are only available on Verizon for an extra fee. For example, the Sundance and IFC channels appear to be extra premium channels on Verizon; neither appear to be included even in Verizon's top-tier Ultimate HD TV package while they're both part of TWC's DTValue plan. There are also a couple channels that, if Verizon's localized channel lineup page is accurate (available here at http://www22.verizon.com/Residential...?zipCode=10019 ), are included in Verizon's lowest and highest tier TV packages but aren't in the middle-tier plan. That's just odd and inexplicable. I favor TWC's simpler approach where you get pretty much every channel with the DTValue + HDXtra combo and only have to pay extra for channels such as HBO or Showtime.
> 
> 
> I don't like losing HD channels, nor do I like Verizon's nickel-and-dime approach. But then last night I watched a channel freeze and glitch in a pattern that first cropped up six months ago, that TWC fixed after umpteenth service calls, only to have it flaring up again now. And I decided I can live with SD channels just to wash my hands of TWC's perpetual service merry-go-round. I get TWC's wideband internet service with 50/5 speeds so I will get lower speeds with Verizon's 15/5 tier but that's fast enough download and the same upload and it doesn't cost me $100 a month as the wideband does. In fact, my TV/internet/home phone altogether will be less each month than TWC's wideband by itself. My Verizon FIOS install date is next Wednesday.



Yep, now that I've been subscribing to FIOS for nearly 2 months, I still have no regrets. Feel free to PM me any questions you have. The DVR software from FIOS is head and shoulders above TWC's, their internet/smart phone based DVR management software is very good, the HD (and even SD!) pic quality is far beyond anything I ever saw on TWC (the quality on some channels like CNN-HD still makes my jaw drop every time I tune to it), and the internet speeds (upload) blow away anything TWC can offer.


Apparently dealing with Verizon's billing department is notoriously bad, but luckily I have not needed that yet.


You should consider their Ultimate package -- that includes all the channels from all of their tiers plus every movie premium channel.


Also make sure to press the CSR to keep checking discounts for you. In addition to the 2 year price lock-in (with no contract and no penalty if you want to cancel) I got free DVR for 2 years and a $75 rebate Visa card they're about to send me after 2 months of keeping the service. Not bad...Also gave us a $10/mo discount for combining my wife's Verizon cellphone bill with our FIOS bill.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/20260776
> 
> 
> Yep, now that I've been subscribing to FIOS for nearly 2 months, I still have no regrets. Feel free to PM me any questions you have. The DVR software from FIOS is head and shoulders above TWC's, their internet/smart phone based DVR management software is very good, the HD (and even SD!) pic quality is far beyond anything I ever saw on TWC (the quality on some channels like CNN-HD still makes my jaw drop every time I tune to it), and the internet speeds (upload) blow away anything TWC can offer.
> 
> 
> Apparently dealing with Verizon's billing department is notoriously bad, but luckily I have not needed that yet.
> 
> 
> You should consider their Ultimate package -- that includes all the channels from all of their tiers plus every movie premium channel.
> 
> 
> Also make sure to press the CSR to keep checking discounts for you. In addition to the 2 year price lock-in (with no contract and no penalty if you want to cancel) I got free DVR for 2 years and a $75 rebate Visa card they're about to send me after 2 months of keeping the service. Not bad...Also gave us a $10/mo discount for combining my wife's Verizon cellphone bill with our FIOS bill.



How long will you get this ???


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/20261220
> 
> 
> How long will you get this ???



The offers all vary. Some are 3 months, some are 1 year, some are 2 years...At that point then my rates will likely go up to be more in line with what current customers are paying, but apparently they have a customer retention line that is authorized to throw extra discounts at you if you threaten to go back to cable...There is a minor price war going on between cable and FIOS these days, with FIOS very aggressively offering discounts to steal you away from cable.....and they figure once you try the FIOS product you'll want to stay with it as it is significantly better. And it IS...


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/20261588
> 
> 
> The offers all vary. Some are 3 months, some are 1 year, some are 2 years...At that point then my rates will likely go up to be more in line with what current customers are paying, but apparently they have a customer retention line that is authorized to throw extra discounts at you if you threaten to go back to cable...There is a minor price war going on between cable and FIOS these days, with FIOS very aggressively offering discounts to steal you away from cable.....and they figure once you try the FIOS product you'll want to stay with it as it is significantly better. And it IS...



I forgot to ask. How long does it take for them to install Fios in your APT.???


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/20258957
> 
> 
> it includes the Encore channels and the Movie Pass on demand channels.
> 
> (Encore is no longer 1 of the 6 movie premiums - they replaced it with Playboy)
> 
> 
> and it seems they will be adding some movie channels to the upper 200s that will also only be part of the Movie Pass package.



So there's really only 2 HD channels in that package, right?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC* /forum/post/20261935
> 
> 
> So there's really only 2 HD channels in that package, right?



as of now - i guess its just Encore HD and the HD On demand channel.


FearNet HD will be added next month


----------



## richiek

Damn, SNY and YES HD are down now so I gotta watch the crappy SD feeds.


----------



## OSUBuckly

Hey guys,


Not sure if this has been discussed before, but I'm having problems recording certain shows and it seems to be getting worse and worse.


First off, I don't know if this affects everybody, but sometimes (most of the time) when I tune to certain HD channels, there is a delay of like 4 or 5 seconds before that channel comes in. This is sometimes a problem when it comes to DVR recording as a few times it will only record a black screen (the cable channel never comes in). This frequently happens with Comedy Central and E!.


Another problem I have is that a program will record but the cursor that shows how far I am in to a certain program will be stuck at the end. Can't rewind, can't fast forward. Somehow, if I play with it long enough, I am able to rewind the program all the way back through to get to the beginning. I don't know what the secret to doing that is, but sometimes I can get it to work and sometimes I can't. The important thing is that the whole program was recording, but often the DVR just won't let me get to it. This happens with channels like Science and A&E.


Does anybody else have these sorts of hiccups with their DVR? I have the Samsung DVR, which I hate. I guess I should deal with it until the new Cisco boxes arrive, right?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OSUBuckly* /forum/post/20272186
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> Not sure if this has been discussed before, but I'm having problems recording certain shows and it seems to be getting worse and worse.
> 
> 
> First off, I don't know if this affects everybody, but sometimes (most of the time) when I tune to certain HD channels, there is a delay of like 4 or 5 seconds before that channel comes in. This is sometimes a problem when it comes to DVR recording as a few times it will only record a black screen (the cable channel never comes in). This frequently happens with Comedy Central and E!.
> 
> 
> Another problem I have is that a program will record but the cursor that shows how far I am in to a certain program will be stuck at the end. Can't rewind, can't fast forward. Somehow, if I play with it long enough, I am able to rewind the program all the way back through to get to the beginning. I don't know what the secret to doing that is, but sometimes I can get it to work and sometimes I can't. The important thing is that the whole program was recording, but often the DVR just won't let me get to it. This happens with channels like Science and A&E.
> 
> 
> Does anybody else have these sorts of hiccups with their DVR? I have the Samsung DVR, which I hate. I guess I should deal with it until the new Cisco boxes arrive, right?



its the DVR - it has 'hiccups' - a full reboot (unplug, plug back in) is usually the best fix if you see it starting to happen.


----------



## adrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *richiek* /forum/post/20263055
> 
> 
> Damn, SNY and YES HD are down now so I gotta watch the crappy SD feeds.



I've also been having problems with SNYHD. It's been freezing up on me. This afternoon it's unwatchable (so are the Mets). I find it odd because up until now SNYHD has been always been excellent. It's pretty much the only channel I'm having this problem on as well.


----------



## Berk32

April 8, 2011


On or about May 11, 2011 in Manhattan, Brooklyn and Queens we will launch Lifetime HD on ch. 762. On that date in Mount Vernon we will launch Lifetime HD on ch. 743. Lifetime HD will be a service that cannot be accessed on CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Products purchased at retail without additional, two-way capable equipment.


The previously announced launch of WGN HD occurring on May 11, 2011 will be a service that can be accessed on CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Products purchased at retail without additional, two-way capable equipment.


----------



## bhanna261

We just got word that Verizon will begin wiring our co-op building in lower Manhattan on July 1st. Woohoo!


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bhanna261* /forum/post/20290397
> 
> 
> We just got word that Verizon will begin wiring our co-op building in lower Manhattan on July 1st. Woohoo!



Congrats! Note that it took on the order of 4 MONTHS for them to finish wiring my building when they did us last summer.....so don't hold your breath -- Verizon is still a phone company at heart so they don't exactly move quickly.


And when they finally finish, you'll know. They blanketed our building with flyers, hit us with paper mail, and even had reps in our building entrance hallway explaining packages, etc.


----------



## corysmith01

Follow post from my problems a few weeks ago re: the "E" message on the Samsung box. Was told to exchange. Due to work obligations, I was just able to do so today. In exchanging, they gave me the SA 8300HDC...it's been downhill since then.


First issue is, I'm experiencing the dreaded "defaulting to 480i" problem. Didn't know why this kept happening, decided to do some poking around on the net. Are they serious?







It would appear this is a widespread problem and, as you can see in this thread there are workarounds. But that's what gets me...that I have to do a workaround for a HiDef cable box to output a signal properly over HDMI. In brief, if anyone's not familiar, when the box cuts back on, and it's on an HD channel, the box shifts back to 480i...which means you see nothing over HDMI. And, keep in mind, this is after I've gone in and manually turned off every output other than 720p. So even thought 480i _shouldn't_ be available, it defaults to that, and I'm left with a black screen. Again, that thread shows some crazy work arounds involving unplugging, then wiring in component AS WELL AS hdmi, then unhooking the component to basically trick the box. That's ludicrous. It should just work. Period. HD is not new technology anymore.


Anyway, problem # 2. So before reading, I thought it was a box issue, so I tried rebooting it. Started into it's boot phase and now gets stuck on "ait" which apparently is "wait." Only waiting does no good. I "ait"ed for half an hour. TWC tried to send a signal from their end...nothing. So guess what I get to do tomorrow? Unhook the box. Again. Head down to TWC. Again.







Joke. Of all cable companies I've dealt with in all the cities I've lived, they're hands-down the worst.


And, the guy told me they'll only have SA8300s at my location...so looks like I'll be referencing the thread above just to get my box to work properly.


----------



## margoba

I just switched to Signature, but before that I had several very good years with the SA8300HD (not HDC) box. Sometimes you can get one of those - it's worth a try.


-barry


----------



## Berk32

anyone with a 8300 is just getting ripped off at this point... hard drive is half the size.


----------



## bhanna261

Quote:

Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* 
Congrats! Note that it took on the order of 4 MONTHS for them to finish wiring my building when they did us last summer.....so don't hold your breath -- Verizon is still a phone company at heart so they don't exactly move quickly.


And when they finally finish, you'll know. They blanketed our building with flyers, hit us with paper mail, and even had reps in our building entrance hallway explaining packages, etc.
We're only a 65 unit building and there is unused conduit that was installed by RCN years ago but never used when RCN couldn't get a permit for the curb cut. (Why they did all of the interior work BEFORE they had the permit is beyond me...but that's another story.) Hopefully Verizon can and will use that, all of which might speed up the install. I'm hoping we'll see the system lit-up by Labor Day.


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/20296963
> 
> 
> anyone with a 8300 is just getting ripped off at this point... hard drive is half the size.



At least, with the 8300HD (not HDC), you can add your own external drive. And, as I said, it worked flawlessly for me for a few years, which is not the poster's experience with his 8300HDC.


-barry


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bhanna261* /forum/post/20297466
> 
> 
> We're only a 65 unit building and there is unused conduit that was installed by RCN years ago but never used when RCN couldn't get a permit for the curb cut. (Why they did all of the interior work BEFORE they had the permit is beyond me...but that's another story.) Hopefully Verizon can and will use that, all of which might speed up the install. I'm hoping we'll see the system lit-up by Labor Day.



very unlikely verizon will use any portion of rcn's unused conduits. if anything that would slow verizon's build as most buildings have limited room for a 2nd much less a 3rd provider. also the fact that if rcn couldnt get a permit for a curb cut, verizon may have issues as well but they may be able to extend fiber from an adjacent building on the block without any street cuts.


----------



## nick64

Does anyone know if TWC will still supply a Scientific Atlanta/Cisco box upon request? After many years of service, my SA 4250 box suddenly stopped outputting a signal over HDMI. I took it into TWC Richmond Hills this week, and they gave me a Samsung 3050 box in exchange. I am not impressed with the picture on the Samsung box. It appears grainy and pixellated in comparison with the SA box, and the colors don't seem as natural. Has anyone gotten an SA box recently? I would appreciate any input. Thanks.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nick64* /forum/post/20308305
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if TWC will still supply a Scientific Atlanta/Cisco box upon request? After many years of service, my SA 4250 box suddenly stopped outputting a signal over HDMI. I took it into TWC Richmond Hills this week, and they gave me a Samsung 3050 box in exchange. I am not impressed with the picture on the Samsung box. It appears grainy and pixellated in comparison with the SA box, and the colors don't seem as natural. Has anyone gotten an SA box recently? I would appreciate any input. Thanks.



Typically you have to ask when you get to the Time Warner store, they will not tell you if a particulat box is in stock however before you go.


----------



## Berk32

April 15, 2011


On or about May 11, 2011 in Manhattan, Brooklyn and Queens we will move Lifetime Movie Network from ch. 80 to ch. 80 & 894. Lifetime Movie Network and Lifetime Movie Network HD (ch. 286 & 780) will be part of our El Paquetazo offering.


On that date in Mount Vernon we will move Lifetime Movie Network from ch. 65 to ch. 65 & 894. Lifetime Movie Network and Lifetime Movie Network HD (ch. 286 & 765) will be a part of our El Paquetazo offering.


----------



## jcorwin

I live in Forest Hills and have an SA 8300HD box. I have Amazing Race set up with Series Manager to record all showings. I went to watch tonight's episode and found it had not recorded. I checked the recording log, and the message was "The set-top was unable to record this program." Has anyone seen an issue like this? There were no conflicts, and I was not watching anything live at the time. Maybe it's time to think about a new STB.


----------



## nick64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/20308653
> 
> 
> Typically you have to ask when you get to the Time Warner store, they will not tell you if a particulat box is in stock however before you go.



Thanks for the reply. Funny thing is, now that I have the Samsung box for a week, the picture seems to have improved greatly. This is a brand new box, and it almost seems as if it took a few days of use for the box to reach it's full potential, if that's possible. I had to tweak my TV's settings too, because the Samsung box has a different picture quality to it than the SA box did, i.e. more saturated and warmer color. Now that I have tweaked all my settings, the HD picture with the Samsung box is fantastic. Looks like it is a keeper.


----------



## bhanna261

Quote:

Originally Posted by *nyctveng* 
very unlikely verizon will use any portion of rcn's unused conduits. if anything that would slow verizon's build as most buildings have limited room for a 2nd much less a 3rd provider. also the fact that if rcn couldnt get a permit for a curb cut, verizon may have issues as well but they may be able to extend fiber from an adjacent building on the block without any street cuts.
I suspect Verizon has conduit into the building already as we have a Verizon cell tower on the roof of the building. Not sure they could use the same conduit for FiOS but it's clear they did get permission for a curb cut previously so I'm hopeful. I am also hopeful that Verizon is smarter than RCN and has already received approval before committing to the internal wiring.


----------



## triscitman

I was called and offered a triple play package tonight if I switched my phone over to TWC. Because I am getting tired of paying $60 for a land line, I am considering making the switch. The monthly savings for the first year is $55, $40 for the second and beyond.


The only hitch is that we would have to move away from NY Connect as our ISP. When we moved to the city many years ago, NY Connect had a fantastic reputation as a company that would not try to cap usage, throttle downloads or care about how its network was used. That's why we went with them.


I haven't reevaluated the market in years, but it looks like Road Runner might be worth the switch. Are there compelling reasons not to move over to Road Runner?


Thanks!


----------



## hansangb

Quote:

Originally Posted by *triscitman* 
I was called and offered a triple play package tonight if I switched my phone over to TWC. Because I am getting tired of paying $60 for a land line, I am considering making the switch. The monthly savings for the first year is $55, $40 for the second and beyond.


The only hitch is that we would have to move away from NY Connect as our ISP. When we moved to the city many years ago, NY Connect had a fantastic reputation as a company that would not try to cap usage, throttle downloads or care about how its network was used. That's why we went with them.


I haven't reevaluated the market in years, but it looks like Road Runner might be worth the switch. Are there compelling reasons not to move over to Road Runner?


Thanks!
For the most part, I can't complain about TWC's RR service. Granted, the pricing is worse compared to FiOS, but in terms of service, Internet service has been very solid.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/20338819
> 
> 
> For the most part, I can't complain about TWC's RR service. Granted, the pricing is worse compared to FiOS, but in terms of service, Internet service has been very solid.



....unless you care about upload speeds. Uploads trickle through Roadrunner. The difference is night and day since I got FIOS -- I can now upload a multi-gig file in less than an hour, but it would have taken me *days* with Roadrunner. If upload speeds are important to you at all, avoid Roadrunner internet service...


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/20341060
> 
> 
> ....unless you care about upload speeds. Uploads trickle through Roadrunner. The difference is night and day since I got FIOS -- I can now upload a multi-gig file in less than an hour, but it would have taken me *days* with Roadrunner. If upload speeds are important to you at all, avoid Roadrunner internet service...




True enough. I have wideband (at outrageous pricing!) so I get 5Mbps upload speed. Pales in comparison to FiOS, but much better than normal RR service.


----------



## prepress

I've never had to download any monster files, but my download speed (via Earthlink) is decent. I don't know how it compares to Roadrunner, though.


----------



## gtsgts

I have a scientific atlanta explorer 8300HD. I record a lot of sports, and I find that the storage space is so small. What's the largest hard drive box that TWC offers? Anyone know?


----------



## margoba

If you have the 8300HD, not the 8300HDC, then you could add an external drive if you wanted to.


If not, I _think_ that most of the newest versions of the boxes have 320GB or 500GB drives. Somebody correct me if I'm wrong on this.


Also, the new whole house boxes that come with TW Signature service have 500GB drives.


-barry


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/20351299
> 
> 
> If you have the 8300HD, not the 8300HDC, then you could add an external drive if you wanted to.
> 
> 
> If not, I _think_ that most of the newest versions of the boxes have 320GB or 500GB drives. Somebody correct me if I'm wrong on this.
> 
> 
> Also, the new whole house boxes that come with TW Signature service have 500GB drives.
> 
> 
> -barry




I've had a 160GB external drive on my 8300HDC for about two years now. No issues.


----------



## hansangb

Could someone with Samsung/Cisco HD DVR boxes post the model numbers please? I just want to make sure the models are in my URC database before I swap out the 8300HDC box.


I've had three service calls to see if I can stop the constant macro blocking and all I have left is to try and replace the boxes. I'll see if the complaint that I filed via DOiTT site does me any good.


The irony of it is that I installed Belden Duobond cables when I moved to the new condo because I didn't want to deal with sub marginal (old) cables. And the techs that came told me the signals were too hot. They've tried installing various filters to try and reduce the dB levels, but it hasn't helped that much.


Just my luck.


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/20355563
> 
> 
> I've had a 160GB external drive on my 8300HDC for about two years now. No issues.



I have always read that the HDC boxes didn't play well with external drives. Where are you located?


-barry


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/20355563
> 
> 
> I've had a 160GB external drive on my 8300HDC for about two years now. No issues.



I've tried several different hard drives and none have worked on my HDC.


----------



## beinstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/20355563
> 
> 
> I've had a 160GB external drive on my 8300HDC for about two years now. No issues.



I have a 1TB Seagate Barrucuda on my 8300HD in an external eSata case and works fine


One thing though...after the upgrade to Navigator the drive makes constant clicking sounds even when the Cable box and TV are off


It used to be quiet but no more- turning the box back on silences it- but after a while makes clicking sounds again.


Anyone else notice this?


----------



## margoba

Just to comment on the several posts about external drives: I was under the impression that external drives work fine on the 8300HD, but not on the 8300HDC.


hansangb: Are you sure your box is an 8300HDC rather than an 8300HD?


-barry


----------



## hansangb

Quote:

Originally Posted by *margoba* 
Just to comment on the several posts about external drives: I was under the impression that external drives work fine on the 8300HD, but not on the 8300HDC.


hansangb: Are you sure your box is an 8300HDC rather than an 8300HD?


-barry


100%positive. Explorer 8300 HDC is what I have. It may be because I added a 160GB drive (matching the internal drive). I just happened to have one lying around so I added it w/o thinking about the size. I'm in Queens, if that matters.


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/20361431
> 
> 
> 100%positive. Explorer 8300 HDC is what I have. It may be because I added a 160GB drive (matching the internal drive). I just happened to have one lying around so I added it w/o thinking about the size. I'm in Queens, if that matters.



I'm in Queens as well. I think I tried both a 500GB and a 1TB and neither worked.


----------



## DNINE

I am trying the Movie Pass for a month. A few months back I called to get my bill lowered some way The decision was to drop TMC. I ended up losing Encore. It turns out Encore is only in The Movie Pass Pacs. I didn't miss either Channel but I was curious to see what's on The Movie Pass for $10 a month. I'll check it out for a month, who knows maybe I'll end up dropping HBO, Cinemax etc. I did get my bill down about $40+/-!


----------



## scott_bernstein

Quote:

Originally Posted by *prepress* 
I've never had to download any monster files, but my download speed (via Earthlink) is decent. I don't know how it compares to Roadrunner, though.
Yep, download speeds over cable are generally not an issue. But upload speeds are a different story entirely.


Still similarly priced internet plans on FIOS give you far faster service at all levels compared to TWC.


----------



## kevin120

It looks like there has been 2 new SDV QAMs pop up on:

105(681MHz) and 106(687MHz) according to silicondust.


Berk32 can you confirm this?


also QVC was supposed to move to 3 on direct connect tvs april 15th this was not posted on TWC website but was posted on staten island advance.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120* /forum/post/20371598
> 
> 
> It looks like there has been 2 new SDV QAMs pop up on:
> 
> 105(681MHz) and 106(687MHz) according to silicondust.
> 
> 
> Berk32 can you confirm this?
> 
> 
> also QVC was supposed to move to 3 on direct connect tvs april 15th this was not posted on TWC website but was posted on staten island advance.



1) yup - they had been freed up a month ago - was just a matter of time. I noticed them last night, but haven't gotten around to checking anything else yet.


2) haven't seen anything about qvc or any analog moves.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/20371724
> 
> 
> 1) yup - they had been freed up a month ago - was just a matter of time. I noticed them last night, but haven't gotten around to checking anything else yet.
> 
> 
> 2) haven't seen anything about qvc or any analog moves.



well the notice for QVC moving to 3 was when they did not post one of notices on the TWC NYC website.


----------



## HDOrlando

Fox Movie Channel is now a possibility for TWC as BHN (they piggyback on you) announced it for June 29.


----------



## broadwayblue

Just got a 3D TV...see that TWC has ESPN 3D. Is that the only 3D channel available at the moment...and what package is it part of? Thanks.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/20381959
> 
> 
> Just got a 3D TV...see that TWC has ESPN 3D. Is that the only 3D channel available at the moment...and what package is it part of? Thanks.



it's own package.


there is also a 3d events channel (dunno what's been on it lately, and some 3d on demand content)


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/20382057
> 
> 
> it's own package.
> 
> 
> there is also a 3d events channel (dunno what's been on it lately, and some 3d on demand content)



Thanks...any idea what they charge? Hopefully no more than $5/month.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/20382139
> 
> 
> Thanks...any idea what they charge? Hopefully no more than $5/month.


 http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...s/pricing.html 


3D Pass is $10 a month


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/20382283
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...s/pricing.html
> 
> 
> 3D Pass is $10 a month



Thanks. So basically it's just 1 channel (ESPN 3D) but they have a package name for it (3D Pass)? And it's $10. Unreal.


Anyone who has it...is it worth it?


----------



## HDOrlando

3-D really is not good for sports.


I do not have nor have ever seen ESPN 3-D but when I saw an NHL game on a Black Friday display at BestBuy, it did not impress me.


My guess is they will eventually add that 3-D channel from Discovery but i think 3-D might very well fade out.


----------



## JeffMoney

I see there is now a apple app HBOTOGO but since we have TWC we cant use the app until they allow us what a joke i pay for HBO and should be able to use the app..TWC SUX!!


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/20383679
> 
> 
> I see there is now a apple app HBOTOGO but since we have TWC we cant use the app until they allow us what a joke i pay for HBO and should be able to use the app..TWC SUX!!



1) last i heard they're working out a deal.


2) the app is on android as well.


----------



## ANGEL 35

3D got to go, The glasses suck.I hope one day we will not have to wear them.


----------



## hansangb

I finally had a supervisor come to my house to check my signalling. He confirmed that my signal was too hod and that the splitters with built-in dB loss was the right thing. We then went into 8300HDC's (hold down the SEL button for several seconds until the mailbox icon flashes on the front panel of the DVR, then press the down arrow button)


One thing that jumped out was that for one tuner, we saw the errored/corrected bytes incrementing. But only one. so we replaced the box with Cisco 8642HDC box (500GB drive) and the problem went away.


Been monitoring and for the last two nights, YES network has been 99% clean. For Travel Channel, I saw about five glitches in an hour (but no audio drop) and it was just flash macroblocking (I'll take it). BBC-HD Top Gear has also been glitch free. I'll check out Mythbusters tonight because that was another glitch-prone channel.


So do check your tuners to see if any error counters are going up.


Good luck.


----------



## John Mason

^^^Thanks, Hansang. A valuable troubleshooting tip. Here (midtown, Eastside), with a vintage 8300HD,only see macroblocking on some channels such as Planet Green or Discovery when there's fairly rapid motion along with fine details, like waves splashing on a fishing show or jungle foliage as a camera pans too quickly. Typically that's a sign of inadequate MPEG2 bit rates. Guess tuning/DVRing the same channel on both tuners and monitoring the MPEG2 error rates would be best; otherwise, seems you'd expect the second tuner, if tuned to a non-glitching channel, to appear normal in diagnostics MPEG2 error.


Always assumed it's the delivered signals, not a DVR fault. Only one 5 MHz--1 GHz splitter for my TWC modem used here (-8 dB tap) and presumably the standard ~-3 dB to my 8300HD. Techs have never measured too high or too low signal inputs. -- John


----------



## coreynyc

Is any channel worse than WPIX HD? Macroblocking up the wazoo during transitions on their crappy joke of a news show and during CW network shows we regularly watch (Gossip Girl & 90210)


----------



## onovotny

I just had SignatureHome techs swap out the Samsung for the Cisco 8642 HDC. They seem to have a limited number available if you call and ask. So far, it's much better than the Samsungs; no recording issues so far.


On that note, the rep mentioned that the Samsung's should have a software update on May 10th that's supposed to fix some of the black screen/bad recording issues.


The Cisco box also doesn't have the stretch-o-vision guide, though it doesn't take up the full screen. Just black bars on the sides.


----------



## Berk32

May 6, 2010

Quote:

The previously scheduled launch of Showtime HD on Demand on May 18, 2011 and HBO HD on Demand on May 25, 2011 has been postponed.


On May 3, 2011 ImaginAsian (ch. 560) was renamed MNET by the provider and WABC News Now (ch. 163) was renamed Live Well by the provider.


On or about June 6, 2011 the following channels will no longer be able to be accessed on CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Products purchased at retail without additional, two-way capable equipment: Cooking Channel (ch. 51 & 865), Chiller (ch. 102), UNTV (ch. 150), DTV Previews (ch. 199), Five Star Max (ch. 217 & 917), Outer Max (ch. 218 & 918), Showtime Women (ch. 226 & 926), Showtime Family (ch. 227 & 927), Showtime Next (ch. 228 & 928), Starz Edge (ch. 242 & 942), Starz Kids & Family (ch. 243 & 943), Starz Cinema (ch. 244 & 944), Starz in Black (ch. 245 & 945), Starz Comedy (ch. 246 & 946), Crossings TV (ch. 503). CTI Zhong Tian (ch. 588), ETTV China (ch. 594), ETTV Drama (ch. 596), ETTV Financial News (ch. 595), ETTV News (ch. 593), ETTV Yoyo (ch. 597), Filmy (ch. 562), The Filipino Channel (ch. 539), TV 1000 Russian Kino (ch. 526), TV Asia (ch. 569), TV Polonia (ch. 556) and TVB1 (ch. 581).


----------



## HDOrlando

Berk,


That sucks.


BHN Orlando has had Showtime HD OD for over a year and HBO HD OD launched here almost two weeks ago after a 5 day delay due to an upload problem but it was on the system via a trick with our remotes.


It's sad that a market 18 down gets this stuff pretty much on time while it's delayed for you guys.


----------



## JeffMoney

Its also sad that i have TWC and HBO and still cant get HBOTOGO on my iphone and ipad2 what a joke hmm who owns HBO? hmmm


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/20405005
> 
> 
> who owns HBO? hmmm



not Time Warner Cable


----------



## JeffMoney

Its a joke that we cant get HBOTOGO yet..


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/20408992
> 
> 
> Its a joke that we cant get HBOTOGO yet..



calm down...


It just came out - last i read they were working out a deal...


(and Time Warner Cable no longer has any connection to Time Warner whatsoever - 100% spun off)


and again - its not just an iphone/ipad app - its also on android.


----------



## JeffMoney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/20409324
> 
> 
> calm down...
> 
> 
> It just came out - last i read they were working out a deal...
> 
> 
> (and Time Warner Cable no longer has any connection to Time Warner whatsoever - 100% spun off)
> 
> 
> and again - its not just an iphone/ipad app - its also on android.



im just saying fair is fair if i had direct tv i would have it ...


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> im just saying fair is fair if i had direct tv i would have it ...



If it's that important to u go get directv. Is impossible for any single provider to get everything first. Directv has a lot less to offer than a triple play provider Iike twc so they have to be first to get services like hbogo to stay competitive.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/20394899
> 
> 
> I finally had a supervisor come to my house to check my signalling. He confirmed that my signal was too hod and that the splitters with built-in dB loss was the right thing. We then went into 8300HDC's (hold down the SEL button for several seconds until the mailbox icon flashes on the front panel of the DVR, then press the down arrow button)
> 
> 
> One thing that jumped out was that for one tuner, we saw the errored/corrected bytes incrementing. But only one. so we replaced the box with Cisco 8642HDC box (500GB drive) and the problem went away.
> 
> 
> Been monitoring and for the last two nights, YES network has been 99% clean. For Travel Channel, I saw about five glitches in an hour (but no audio drop) and it was just flash macroblocking (I'll take it). BBC-HD Top Gear has also been glitch free. I'll check out Mythbusters tonight because that was another glitch-prone channel.
> 
> 
> So do check your tuners to see if any error counters are going up.
> 
> 
> Good luck.




Well, it seems after a week of testing that my problems are almost all gone. there is still some macroblocking (once very few hours?) but the constant judder/audio drops etc are all but gone. So far so good, so do you check your tuners!


----------



## JeffMoney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/20413833
> 
> 
> If it's that important to u go get directv. Is impossible for any single provider to get everything first. Directv has a lot less to offer than a triple play provider Iike twc so they have to be first to get services like hbogo to stay competitive.



cant get direct tv in my building, if i could i would of..and i would never get that triple play , i heard too many problems with the service on the phone side of twc


----------



## OSUBuckly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/20409324
> 
> 
> calm down...
> 
> 
> It just came out - last i read they were working out a deal...



HBO Go launched 15 months ago. That is more than enough time to hammer out a deal. Also, I've heard they have been working on a fix for watching ESPN over XBox Live and that has been available for many many months to everyone else. I have no faith in the fact that TWC is "working on" something.


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OSUBuckly* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> HBO Go launched 15 months ago. That is more than enough time to hammer out a deal. Also, I've heard they have been working on a fix for watching ESPN over XBox Live and that has been available for many many months to everyone else. I have no faith in the fact that TWC is "working on" something.



Deal has to be worked out, authentication & backend systems need to be put in place. These things take time. Looks like RCN will be offering HBO go in the near future.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OSUBuckly* /forum/post/20416629
> 
> 
> HBO Go launched 15 months ago. That is more than enough time to hammer out a deal. Also, I've heard they have been working on a fix for watching ESPN over XBox Live and that has been available for many many months to everyone else. I have no faith in the fact that TWC is "working on" something.



android market (and ipod/ipads) just got it less than 2 weeks ago... never noticed it before then.


----------



## Berk32

lots of new channels came in overnight.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/20420413
> 
> 
> lots of new channels came in overnight.



What channels did they add berk32?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120* /forum/post/20420611
> 
> 
> What channels did they add berk32?



didn't go thru everything, but i saw


Bloomberg HD 730

Lifetime HD 762

WGN HD 679

GMC HD 680

OWN HD 682

Fox Deportes HD 486

ESPN Deportes HD 487

FearNet HD 292


(no Cinemax HD on demand)


----------



## OSUBuckly

Those new channels are nice, but I really wish they'd add HBO on Demand. HBO is one of the most frequently channels that the DVR botches when recording. I made it through half of Game of Thrones and the DVR somehow jumped ahead to the end. I had to watch the rest in SD on demand. It seems like as silly complaint, but I should get what I pay for and I pay for a working DVR.


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

I concur. Still no cinemax on demand. *sigh*


----------



## prepress

Do these new channels mean yet more "squeeze" on bandwidth? I might watch Bloomberg or WGN occasionally, but could live without the others.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OSUBuckly* /forum/post/20422811
> 
> 
> Those new channels are nice, but I really wish they'd add HBO on Demand. HBO is one of the most frequently channels that the DVR botches when recording. I made it through half of Game of Thrones and the DVR somehow jumped ahead to the end. I had to watch the rest in SD on demand. It seems like as silly complaint, but I should get what I pay for and I pay for a working DVR.



I don't think it's a silly complaint. The fact that we haven't had HBO HD on demand for a couple years now is just ridiculous. My bill is about $250/month and I still have to watch any episodes I miss in SD...really? It's a joke.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/20423440
> 
> 
> Do these new channels mean yet more "squeeze" on bandwidth? I might watch Bloomberg or WGN occasionally, but could live without the others.



no... the "squeeze" you speak of is a myth... or a misunderstanding...



they're using SDV to add more channels.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/20423660
> 
> 
> no... the "squeeze" you speak of is a myth... or a misunderstanding...
> 
> 
> 
> they're using SDV to add more channels.



The only add that NYC got today that should not be SDV is WGN HD as it was in the legal notice that it would not be broadcast via SDV.


----------



## OSUBuckly

Is FearNetHD some sort of pay channel? I have the extra package that includes MGMHD (and used to include the excellent HDNet channels) but for some reason FearNet says I need to call customer service.


----------



## DNINE

It might? be in the Movie Pass pac which is 10 bucks.


----------



## HDOrlando

What channels are in your version of The Movie Pass?


----------



## DNINE

they gave me back encore and The Movie Pass with Movie Pass on demand. I am just trying it for a month. TMP has Vutopia. I will most likely drop it.


Time Warner Cable Movie Pass ............................................................ ....... $9.95


Includes all Encore channels, a variety of movie channels and On Demand movies.


----------



## DNINE

I was paying for Encore and The Movie Ch when I droped the MC I lost encore. they are Crooks


----------



## HDOrlando

DNine: Which other movie channels?


With ours, we get all the SD Encores, Encore HD, Encore West HD, FearNet HD IFC HD (This channel has gone downhill from when I last had it), Movie Pass HD OD, Fox Movie Channel (BHN Orlando getting this in HD June 29), Hallmark Movie Channel HD, Disney Family Movies OD, Flix and they count Sundance on the package when it's actually available on digital basic. Some other BHN systems even count LMN HD which is on Digital Basic. We pay $7 with BHN and even though I love FearNet, I'm having second thoughts on the package as I had hoped it would be put on the $6 HD Pak with Universal HD, Smithsonian HD and MGM HD.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120* /forum/post/20423747
> 
> 
> The only add that NYC got today that should not be SDV is WGN HD as it was in the legal notice that it would not be broadcast via SDV.



correct - they moved 4 SD channels to SDV to make room on 1 QAM


----------



## net_synapse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/20424137
> 
> 
> they gave me back encore and The Movie Pass with Movie Pass on demand. I am just trying it for a month. TMP has Vutopia. I will most likely drop it.
> 
> 
> Time Warner Cable Movie Pass ............................................................ ....... $9.95
> 
> 
> Includes all Encore channels, a variety of movie channels and On Demand movies.



I am confused about this Movie Pass Package.


I pay for and receive the Encore channels, am I supposed to get Fearnet plus other additional channels also?


Fearnet (268) Shows *Coming Soon: Fearnet*


Fearnet HD (292) Shows *"To receive this channel call customer service"*


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> The only add that NYC got today that should not be SDV is WGN HD as it was in the legal notice that it would not be broadcast via SDV.



one of the shopzeal channels added today isnt sdv


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/20424558
> 
> 
> one of the shopzeal channels added today isnt sdv



i have all 4 added today as SDV - the 'original' one isnt SDV


ch 411 TWC Info channel is not SDV. (the one that was on ch 1850 is now gone from the lineup, but is still being sent - they aren't exactly the same)


----------



## Berk32

TWC NYC


169 HD channels (+3 coming soon)

162 individual HD channels; 7 HD On Demand


209 HBO HD on Demand******** announced coming 5/25/11 - postponed ********

219 Cinemax HD on Demand******** announced 5/11/11 - postponed ********

229 Showtime HD on Demand******** announced coming 5/18/11 - postponed ********

275 Encore HD

290 Sundance HD (SDV)

291 TWC Movie Pass HD on Demand

292 Fearnet HD (SDV)

301/340 Adult HD On Demand

355/496 PPV-HD (SDV)

356/496 PPV-HD-2

412 TEAM HD (SDV)

420 ESPN 3D (SDV)

445 GAME1-HD

446 GAME2-HD

465 Tennis Channel HD

467 CBS College Sports HD (SDV)

468 NHL Network HD

469 GOL TV HD (SDV)

470 Fox Soccer+ HD

471 Big Ten HD On Demand

472 Big Ten Network HD

473 Big Ten 2 HD (SDV)

474 Big Ten 3 HD (SDV)

475 Big Ten 4 HD (SDV)

476 Big Ten 5 HD (SDV)

477 ESPN Goal Line/Buzzer Beater HD (SDV)

478 ESPNews HD

479 ESPNU HD

480 Outdoor Channel HD

481 Versus HD

482 Golf HD

483 3DTV-1 (SDV)

484 3DTV-2 (SDV)

485 Fox Soccer HD (SDV)

486 Fox Deportes HD (SDV)

487 ESPN Deportes HD (SDV)

488 NBATVHD

489 MLB Network HD

647 MavTV HD (SDV)

648 Smithsonian HD On Demand

649 Smithsonian HD (SDV)

650 MGM HD (SDV)

651/952 HBO HD

652/953 HBO2 HD (SDV*)

653/954 HBO Family HD (SDV*)

654/955 HBO Comedy HD (SDV*)

655/956 HBO Signature HD (SDV*)

656/958 HBO Zone HD (SDV*)

657/958 HBO Latino HD (SDV)

658 CineMax HD

659 MoreMax HD

660 ActionMAX HD

661 ThrillerMAX HD

662 WMAX HD

663 @MAX HD

664 5StarMAX HD (SDV)

665 OuterMAX HD

666 Showtime HD

667 Showtime 2 HD

668 ShowCase HD

669 Showtime Extreme HD

670 Showtime Beyond HD (SDV)

671 Showtime Women HD (SDV)

673 Showtime Next HD (SDV)

674 TMC HD

675 TMCxtra HD

676 Starz HD

677 Starz Edge HD

678 Starz Kids & Family HD

679 WGN America HD

680 GMC HD (SDV)

681 Starz Comedy HD

682 OWN HD (SDV)

683/283 REELZ HD (SDV)

684 Hallmark HD (SDV)

685 BBC America HD

686 Crime and Investigation HD (SDV)

687 Live Well HD (WABC 7.2)

688 DIY HD (SDV)

689 Style HD

690 TV Guide HD (SDV)

691 Fuse HD (SDV)

692 G4 HD (SDV)

693 GSN HD (SDV)

694 CMT HD (SDV)

695 Planet Green HD

696 National Geographic Wild HD (SDV)

697 History International HD

698 Primetime On Demand HD

699 Showcase On Demand HD

700 Movies On Demand HD

701 NY1 HD

702 WCBS (CBS) HD

703 TNT HD

704 WNBC (NBC) HD

705 WNYW (FOX) HD

706 Nickelodeon HD

707 WABC (ABC) HD

708 TBS HD

709 WWOR (My Network TV) HD

710 FX HD

711 WPIX (The CW) HD

712 Oxygen HD (SDV)

713 WNET (PBS) HD

714 MSNBC HD

715 CNBC HD

716 USA HD

717 Syfy HD

718 Bravo HD

719 VH1 HD

720 MTV HD

722 The Hub HD (SDV)

723 Investigation Discovery HD

724 E! HD

726 SNY HD

727 MSG HD

728 ESPN HD

729 ESPN2 HD

730 Bloomberg HD (SDV)

731 WPXN (iON) HD

733 QVC HD

734 Universal HD (SDV)

736 Spike HD

737 BET HD

738 ABC Family HD

739 HSN HD (SDV)

740 History Channel HD

741 WXTV (Univision) HD

743 Fox Business News HD

744 Fox News HD

745 Comedy Central HD

746 A&E HD

747 WNJU (Telemundo) HD

748 MSG+ HD

749 Disney HD

750 Food Network HD

751 Cooking Channel HD

752 The Learning Channel HD

753 YES HD

754 AMC HD

757 EWTN HD (SDV)

758 Headline News HD

759 WE HD

760 Disney XD HD

761 Cartoon Network HD

762 Lifetime HD (SDV)

763 Biography HD (SDV)

764 HGTV HD

765 National Geographic HD

766 Discovery HD

767 HD Theater (SDV)

768 WFUT (Telefutura) HD

769 Galavision HD (SDV)

770 CSPAN HD (SDV)

772 Weather Channel HD

774 Speed HD

775 Science Channel HD

776 CSPAN2 HD (SDV)

777 CSPAN3 HD (SDV)

778 CNN HD

779 TruTV HD

780 Lifetime Movie Network HD

781 IFC HD (SDV)

782 TCM HD

783 Ovation HD (SDV)

784 Hallmark Movie Channel HD

786 Animal Planet HD

787 Africa Channel HD (SDV)

788 Travel Channel HD

790 TV One HD

791 Palladia HD

794 Wedding Central HD (SDV)


----------



## Berk32

so here's a new one...

 

twcHD 5-11-11.zip 140.80859375k . file


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/20424466
> 
> 
> correct - they moved 4 SD channels to SDV to make room on 1 QAM



So there was, ultimately, a bandwidth issue since they had to move channels to make room for WGN due to legal issues. So the same artifacts I've seen in the past still can/will pop up at about the same rate. I'm not that technical on this stuff but is this about right, essentially?


----------



## DNINE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *net_synapse* /forum/post/20424471
> 
> 
> I am confused about this Movie Pass Package.
> 
> 
> I pay for and receive the Encore channels, am I supposed to get Fearnet plus other additional channels also?
> 
> 
> Fearnet (268) Shows *Coming Soon: Fearnet*
> 
> 
> Fearnet HD (292) Shows *"To receive this channel call customer service"*




What they did was take Encore out of Premium so if you were like me and paid $55 for all the premium Ch's HBO, Cinemax, Showtime, TMC, Starz, and Encore. I dropped The Movie Ch which broke up that $55 deal. they also took Encore saying it was part of TMP pack.

When they added The Movie Pass Package it has encore as one of the Ch. It's all part of their la carte. The exact Channels are not online, I couldn't find them.

Berk32 can explain this much better then me.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/20425098
> 
> 
> So there was, ultimately, a bandwidth issue since they had to move channels to make room for WGN due to legal issues. So the same artifacts I've seen in the past still can/will pop up at about the same rate. I'm not that technical on this stuff but is this about right, essentially?



not exactly....


1) they still have non-SDV space to use


2) they have been planning to move a lot of SD channels to SDV - but for whatever reason they haven't done so.


but yes, if you've seen some artifacts, that wont change... since thats more of a problem with you signal strength


----------



## JeffMoney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/20420772
> 
> 
> didn't go thru everything, but i saw
> 
> 
> Bloomberg HD 730
> 
> Lifetime HD 762
> 
> WGN HD 679
> 
> GMC HD 680
> 
> OWN HD 682
> 
> Fox Deportes HD 486
> 
> ESPN Deportes HD 487
> 
> FearNet HD 292
> 
> 
> (no Cinemax HD on demand)



Big Deal fearnet Hd would be nice if it was not a pay service..what package is that with..


----------



## LisaM

Anyone else having issues with On Demand where the program stops in the middle and a dialog box says that there is an error and to press A to continue? Happens to me multiple times especially with BBC On Demand.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/20425550
> 
> 
> Big Deal fearnet Hd would be nice if it was not a pay service..what package is that with..



Movie Pass I guess


----------



## John Mason

FearNHD had a call customer service on screen here yesterday. It activated an hour or so after I called. Sales folks said it'll be part of moviepass (extra charge) after my 2-year discount 'all-the-best' plus all premiums/Encore soon expires. Hurry up FIOS; my building management is still negotiating with Verizon. About 3 pm yesterday most of my cable channels were out (not main OTA networks) but a cold boot brought everything back (midtown east, 8300HD). -- John


----------



## net_synapse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/20425230
> 
> 
> What they did was take Encore out of Premium so if you were like me and paid $55 for all the premium Ch's HBO, Cinemax, Showtime, TMC, Starz, and Encore. I dropped The Movie Ch which broke up that $55 deal. they also took Encore saying it was part of TMP pack.
> 
> When they added The Movie Pass Package it has encore as one of the Ch. It's all part of their la carte. The exact Channels are not online, I couldn't find them.



Thanks for the reply.


I knew it was TWC working the system to rearrange the channels trying to get customers to add new service packages.


I also searched their website but could not find a true description and channel lineup for the Movie Pass Package.


They already get almost $200/month from me so if anything I will be cutting back services in the near future.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *net_synapse* /forum/post/20426832
> 
> 
> I also searched their website but could not find a true description and channel lineup for the Movie Pass Package.



Yeah, now that I've got FIOS it seems that TWC has stolen a page from Verizon's pricing tiers to create the Movie Pass package.


So FIOS has a few premium packages that you pay individually for -- HBO, another with MOST of the other premium movie channels, and then a "Movie Completer" package that adds the missing channels like Encore, Flix, maybe Sundance/IFC, and a few others. I got the "Ultimate" package which includes all of the above, but if you had a lesser tier of a-la-carte services, it sounds similar to the "Movie Pass" package. The FIOS package doesn't have an explicit "on-demand" addition (though it does add the HD/SD ODs for the additional channels that have them).


----------



## net_synapse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/20426876
> 
> 
> Yeah, now that I've got FIOS it seems that TWC has stolen a page from Verizon's pricing tiers to create the Movie Pass package.
> 
> 
> So FIOS has a few premium packages that you pay individually for -- HBO, another with MOST of the other premium movie channels, and then a "Movie Completer" package that adds the missing channels like Encore, Flix, maybe Sundance/IFC, and a few others. I got the "Ultimate" package which includes all of the above, but if you had a lesser tier of a-la-carte services, it sounds similar to the "Movie Pass" package. The FIOS package doesn't have an explicit "on-demand" addition (though it does add the HD/SD ODs for the additional channels that have them).



Just wondering I have all movie channels (HBO, Cinemax, Showtime, TMC, Starz, and Encore) from TWC which I guess is close to "Ultimate" Fios Package.


How do they compare price wise..?


Unfortunately because of the scum that currently own my building and the fact that the building is small (28 units) we will never get Fios at this location...


----------



## net_synapse

*Time Warner Cable Movie Pass ......... $9.95*

*Includes all Encore channels, a variety of movie channels and On Demand movies.*


Interesting that they will not list all actual channels included in this package...


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/20425369
> 
> 
> not exactly....
> 
> 
> 1) they still have non-SDV space to use
> 
> 
> 2) they have been planning to move a lot of SD channels to SDV - but for whatever reason they haven't done so.
> 
> 
> but yes, if you've seen some artifacts, that wont change... since thats more of a problem with you signal strength



Having recently been removed from a splitter (which I didn't know about) things have improved, but there's still an occasional glitch. Oh, well.


----------



## uncle2000mike

I live in Queens (11416) Ozone Park. I do not have 682(OWN HD) and 762(Lifetime HD). Does anyone else have the same missing channels in Queens? Also do not have Channel 411.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/20424626
> 
> 
> TWC NYC
> 
> 169 HD channels (+3 coming soon)
> 
> 162 individual HD channels; 7 HD On Demand
> 
> 
> 209 HBO HD on Demand******** announced coming 5/25/11 - postponed ********
> 
> 219 Cinemax HD on Demand******** announced 5/11/11 - postponed ********
> 
> 229 Showtime HD on Demand******** announced coming 5/18/11 - postponed ********
> 
> 275 Encore HD
> 
> 290 Sundance HD (SDV)
> 
> 291 TWC Movie Pass HD on Demand
> 
> 292 Fearnet HD (SDV)
> 
> 301/340 Adult HD On Demand
> 
> 355/496 PPV-HD (SDV)
> 
> 356/496 PPV-HD-2
> 
> 412 TEAM HD (SDV)
> 
> 420 ESPN 3D (SDV)
> 
> 445 GAME1-HD
> 
> 446 GAME2-HD
> 
> 465 Tennis Channel HD
> 
> 467 CBS College Sports HD (SDV)
> 
> 468 NHL Network HD
> 
> 469 GOL TV HD (SDV)
> 
> 470 Fox Soccer+ HD
> 
> 471 Big Ten HD On Demand
> 
> 472 Big Ten Network HD
> 
> 473 Big Ten 2 HD (SDV)
> 
> 474 Big Ten 3 HD (SDV)
> 
> 475 Big Ten 4 HD (SDV)
> 
> 476 Big Ten 5 HD (SDV)
> 
> 477 ESPN Goal Line/Buzzer Beater HD (SDV)
> 
> 478 ESPNews HD
> 
> 479 ESPNU HD
> 
> 480 Outdoor Channel HD
> 
> 481 Versus HD
> 
> 482 Golf HD
> 
> 483 3DTV-1 (SDV)
> 
> 484 3DTV-2 (SDV)
> 
> 485 Fox Soccer HD (SDV)
> 
> 486 Fox Deportes HD (SDV)
> 
> 487 ESPN Deportes HD (SDV)
> 
> 488 NBATVHD
> 
> 489 MLB Network HD
> 
> 647 MavTV HD (SDV)
> 
> 648 Smithsonian HD On Demand
> 
> 649 Smithsonian HD (SDV)
> 
> 650 MGM HD (SDV)
> 
> 651/952 HBO HD
> 
> 652/953 HBO2 HD (SDV*)
> 
> 653/954 HBO Family HD (SDV*)
> 
> 654/955 HBO Comedy HD (SDV*)
> 
> 655/956 HBO Signature HD (SDV*)
> 
> 656/958 HBO Zone HD (SDV*)
> 
> 657/958 HBO Latino HD (SDV)
> 
> 658 CineMax HD
> 
> 659 MoreMax HD
> 
> 660 ActionMAX HD
> 
> 661 ThrillerMAX HD
> 
> 662 WMAX HD
> 
> 663 @MAX HD
> 
> 664 5StarMAX HD (SDV)
> 
> 665 OuterMAX HD
> 
> 666 Showtime HD
> 
> 667 Showtime 2 HD
> 
> 668 ShowCase HD
> 
> 669 Showtime Extreme HD
> 
> 670 Showtime Beyond HD (SDV)
> 
> 671 Showtime Women HD (SDV)
> 
> 673 Showtime Next HD (SDV)
> 
> 674 TMC HD
> 
> 675 TMCxtra HD
> 
> 676 Starz HD
> 
> 677 Starz Edge HD
> 
> 678 Starz Kids & Family HD
> 
> 679 WGN America HD
> 
> 680 GMC HD (SDV)
> 
> 681 Starz Comedy HD
> 
> 682 OWN HD (SDV)
> 
> 683/283 REELZ HD (SDV)
> 
> 684 Hallmark HD (SDV)
> 
> 685 BBC America HD
> 
> 686 Crime and Investigation HD (SDV)
> 
> 687 Live Well HD (WABC 7.2)
> 
> 688 DIY HD (SDV)
> 
> 689 Style HD
> 
> 690 TV Guide HD (SDV)
> 
> 691 Fuse HD (SDV)
> 
> 692 G4 HD (SDV)
> 
> 693 GSN HD (SDV)
> 
> 694 CMT HD (SDV)
> 
> 695 Planet Green HD
> 
> 696 National Geographic Wild HD (SDV)
> 
> 697 History International HD
> 
> 698 Primetime On Demand HD
> 
> 699 Showcase On Demand HD
> 
> 700 Movies On Demand HD
> 
> 701 NY1 HD
> 
> 702 WCBS (CBS) HD
> 
> 703 TNT HD
> 
> 704 WNBC (NBC) HD
> 
> 705 WNYW (FOX) HD
> 
> 706 Nickelodeon HD
> 
> 707 WABC (ABC) HD
> 
> 708 TBS HD
> 
> 709 WWOR (My Network TV) HD
> 
> 710 FX HD
> 
> 711 WPIX (The CW) HD
> 
> 712 Oxygen HD (SDV)
> 
> 713 WNET (PBS) HD
> 
> 714 MSNBC HD
> 
> 715 CNBC HD
> 
> 716 USA HD
> 
> 717 Syfy HD
> 
> 718 Bravo HD
> 
> 719 VH1 HD
> 
> 720 MTV HD
> 
> 722 The Hub HD (SDV)
> 
> 723 Investigation Discovery HD
> 
> 724 E! HD
> 
> 726 SNY HD
> 
> 727 MSG HD
> 
> 728 ESPN HD
> 
> 729 ESPN2 HD
> 
> 730 Bloomberg HD (SDV)
> 
> 731 WPXN (iON) HD
> 
> 733 QVC HD
> 
> 734 Universal HD (SDV)
> 
> 736 Spike HD
> 
> 737 BET HD
> 
> 738 ABC Family HD
> 
> 739 HSN HD (SDV)
> 
> 740 History Channel HD
> 
> 741 WXTV (Univision) HD
> 
> 743 Fox Business News HD
> 
> 744 Fox News HD
> 
> 745 Comedy Central HD
> 
> 746 A&E HD
> 
> 747 WNJU (Telemundo) HD
> 
> 748 MSG+ HD
> 
> 749 Disney HD
> 
> 750 Food Network HD
> 
> 751 Cooking Channel HD
> 
> 752 The Learning Channel HD
> 
> 753 YES HD
> 
> 754 AMC HD
> 
> 757 EWTN HD (SDV)
> 
> 758 Headline News HD
> 
> 759 WE HD
> 
> 760 Disney XD HD
> 
> 761 Cartoon Network HD
> 
> 762 Lifetime HD (SDV)
> 
> 763 Biography HD (SDV)
> 
> 764 HGTV HD
> 
> 765 National Geographic HD
> 
> 766 Discovery HD
> 
> 767 HD Theater (SDV)
> 
> 768 WFUT (Telefutura) HD
> 
> 769 Galavision HD (SDV)
> 
> 770 CSPAN HD (SDV)
> 
> 772 Weather Channel HD
> 
> 774 Speed HD
> 
> 775 Science Channel HD
> 
> 776 CSPAN2 HD (SDV)
> 
> 777 CSPAN3 HD (SDV)
> 
> 778 CNN HD
> 
> 779 TruTV HD
> 
> 780 Lifetime Movie Network HD
> 
> 781 IFC HD (SDV)
> 
> 782 TCM HD
> 
> 783 Ovation HD (SDV)
> 
> 784 Hallmark Movie Channel HD
> 
> 786 Animal Planet HD
> 
> 787 Africa Channel HD (SDV)
> 
> 788 Travel Channel HD
> 
> 790 TV One HD
> 
> 791 Palladia HD
> 
> 794 Wedding Central HD (SDV)


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *uncle2000mike* /forum/post/20429618
> 
> 
> I live in Queens (11416) Ozone Park. I do not have 682(OWN HD) and 762(Lifetime HD). Does anyone else have the same missing channels in Queens? Also do not have Channel 411.



Nope. I got them both and I live in Astoria.


----------



## DNINE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *net_synapse* /forum/post/20427006
> 
> *Time Warner Cable Movie Pass ......... $9.95*
> 
> *Includes all Encore channels, a variety of movie channels and On Demand movies.*
> 
> 
> Interesting that they will not list all actual channels included in this package...



The thing is if you keep paying for Encore as a premium- TW will let you. It was around 4 Months before I called them. Since The Movie Channel isn't so great I ended up dropping it. the Bottom line is I was paying $240+/-. now it's 200 without TMC and Encore. Most likely I will drop The movie Pass. The Rates are getting to be nuts, before it was it's only $5 here and $7 there, on top the Premiums actually had good Movies Now it doesn't make sense to keep all those Ch's. Showtime and HBO have some excellent original Shows.

I decide in a few months what to keep. Some Competition would be nice, Verizon.


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/20430573
> 
> 
> The thing is if you keep paying for Encore as a premium- TW will let you. It was around 4 Months before I called them. Since The Movie Channel isn't so great I ended up dropping it. the Bottom line is I was paying $240+/-. now it's 200 without TMC and Encore. Most likely I will drop The movie Pass. The Rates are getting to be nuts, before it was it's only $5 here and $7 there, on top the Premiums actually had good Movies Now it doesn't make sense to keep all those Ch's. Showtime and HBO have some excellent original Shows.
> 
> I decide in a few months what to keep. Some Competition would be nice, Verizon.



Good idea. My two-year discount just expired and my 'all the best'/all-premiums/Encore bill jumped to about $240, too. Dropped TMC, Encore, and took a one-year retention discount (they've dropped the two-year deal), also reducing bill to ~$200. Might drop moviepass, later. The new FearNHD is on the Moviepass channel plus a separate channel, too. I'd try switching to some of the many Internet movie-download options, except AIUI they're noticeably poorer PQ. -- John


----------



## DNINE

From what I have been hearing Verizon comes in much cheaper. I don't know if it's just the first year. If I remember right they were $90 including whole house Dvr and Internet. Add A few Premiums could be $35~. TW has had such a lock on us it's a joke. Hopefully that will change, the sooner the better.


----------



## beinstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/20448543
> 
> 
> From what I have been hearing Verizon comes in much cheaper. I don't know if it's just the first year. If I remember right they were $90 including whole house Dvr and Internet. Add A few Premiums could be $35~. TW has had such a lock on us it's a joke. Hopefully that will change, the sooner the better.



Verizon has asked my Coop (I am on the board) for access which will allow them to wire up the whole block for FIOS (Greenwich Village)


we are rolling out the red carpet for them


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/20448543
> 
> 
> From what I have been hearing Verizon comes in much cheaper. I don't know if it's just the first year. If I remember right they were $90 including whole house Dvr and Internet. Add A few Premiums could be $35~. TW has had such a lock on us it's a joke. Hopefully that will change, the sooner the better.



Yep, I'm saving about $100/month with FIOS and I'm getting more movie premium channels than I had with TWC (I never had TMC or Encore before and I also get Epix with FIOS...plus we get the much-missed HDNets) plus outrageously faster internet speeds.


Of course I'm on a 2 year new customer discount (mostly 2 years of free-DVR I believe), so we'll see what comes up when I need to renew.


Very glad Verizon hit my building early this year. Hopefully it'll make its way to more of you guys soon.


----------



## DNINE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beinstein* /forum/post/20451322
> 
> 
> Verizon has asked my Coop (I am on the board) for access which will allow them to wire up the whole block for FIOS (Greenwich Village)
> 
> 
> we are rolling out the red carpet for them




As would I, at this point I know some People who would be the Carpet









They have been installing all around me on the UWS. I spoke to the Sales rep when he was in the lobby of a building on Columbus Ave, he said if they don't approach you, you have to go after them. That was a few months ago. I will give it a few more. I could see some Coops having a problem with install, I don't think I will have to worry about that, we have plenty of Tightwads like me in mine. OT, a Co op banned Smoking in the Apts even if you have been living in your unit since day 1.


----------



## DNINE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/20451710
> 
> 
> Yep, I'm saving about $100/month with FIOS and I'm getting more movie premium channels than I had with TWC (I never had TMC or Encore before and I also get Epix with FIOS...plus we get the much-missed HDNets) plus outrageously faster internet speeds.
> 
> 
> Of course I'm on a 2 year new customer discount (mostly 2 years of free-DVR I believe), so we'll see what comes up when I need to renew.
> 
> 
> Very glad Verizon hit my building early this year. Hopefully it'll make its way to more of you guys soon.



Any idea what it will go up to? does you building have both?


----------



## Berk32

To anyone with wideband service from Time Warner here in NYC:


can you check your modem setting and see what MHz signal you're connection to?



Just curious....

(something I realized I've never reconciled with my chart)


----------



## Prey521




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/20461553
> 
> 
> To anyone with wideband service from Time Warner here in NYC:
> 
> 
> can you check your modem setting and see what MHz signal you're connection to?
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious....
> 
> (something I realized I've never reconciled with my chart)



This what you're looking for?

http://awesomescreenshot.com/045dbl1ee


----------



## Prey521

I finally got the Signature Home suite installed and while I'm LOVING the faster web speeds I absolutely HATE HATE HATE these POS Samsung SMT-H3272 DVR's that they give you. OMG what junk....I miss my old Scientific Atlanta 8300HD DVR's. These Samsung garbages stretch the EPG and the picture quality is atrocious. Ridiculous pixelation is really pissing me off. Maybe it'd be better if I connected it via HDMI? I never had these issues when connected via Component with my old SA box. Such crap, I'm going to call them once a month to see if they have any new MOCA enabled boxes so that they can switch this garbage out.


I really really wish that FIOS would roll out here in my development in the Town of Newburgh already. The monopoly that these TWC bastards have is ridiculous.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Prey521* /forum/post/20461940
> 
> 
> This what you're looking for?



your link is no good...


----------



## Prey521




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/20462151
> 
> 
> your link is no good...



Fixed, sorry!

http://awesomescreenshot.com/045dbl1ee


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Prey521* /forum/post/20462164
> 
> 
> Fixed, sorry!
> 
> http://awesomescreenshot.com/045dbl1ee



ah hell... you're not in manhattan...


so no help...



thanks though...


----------



## Berk32

May 20, 2011



> Quote:
> On or about June 22, 2011 we will launch France 24 on ch. 501 and Fashion News Network on ch. 180. Fashion News Network will be a basic service available only in digital format and viewable with digital cable-compatible equipment such as a digital converter or a digital television (or other device) that includes a QAM tuner.
> 
> 
> On that date in Manhattan and Mt. Vernon we will launch CV Network on ch. 804. CV Network will be a basic service available only in digital format and viewable with digital cable-compatible equipment such as a digital converter or a digital television (or other device) that includes a QAM tuner.
> 
> 
> On or about June 30, 2011 we will cease carriage of Wedding Central on ch. 94 and Wedding Central HD on ch. 794.
> 
> 
> On or about July 4, 2011 SiTV (ch. 880) will be rebranded as Nuvo TV by the provider.
> 
> 
> On or about July 12, 2011 Journey TV on Demand (ch. 1282) will be rebranded as Travel on Demand and Sports on Demand (ch. 1023 and 1988) will be rebranded as Sports & Fitness on Demand. Also on that date, we will cease carriage of Exercise TV on Demand (ch. 1025) and all its programming content will be moved to Sports & Fitness on Demand (ch. 1023 and 1988). We will also cease carriage of BBC America on Demand (ch. 1011) and all its programming content will be moved to Entertainment on Demand (ch. 1012 and 1993).


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

What the hell happened to the OD HD channels?!?


----------



## HDOrlando

Even women I knew did not like the idea of Wedding Central. I wonder if they are scrapping the channel all together.


Kinda weird how they just picked it up and it's now going away.


On BBC America, they are moving a lot of the content to Entertainment On Demand here in Orlando so it's nice most everything will be in the same place instead of scattered across 20 channels.


----------



## daparker_nyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/20461553
> 
> 
> To anyone with wideband service from Time Warner here in NYC:
> 
> 
> can you check your modem setting and see what MHz signal you're connection to?
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious....
> 
> (something I realized I've never reconciled with my chart)



I don't think the table will align properly but this is what I see here on the UWS:

Downstream Bonded Channels

Channel Lock Status Modulation Channel ID Frequency Power SNR Correctables Uncorrectables

1 Locked QAM256 3 309000000 Hz -0.1 dBmV 38.6 dB 45215 81

2 Locked QAM256 1 297000000 Hz 0.4 dBmV 39.4 dB 105873 1183

3 Locked QAM256 2 303000000 Hz 0.1 dBmV 39.1 dB 105787 1277

4 Locked QAM256 4 315000000 Hz -0.6 dBmV 38.7 dB 104344 1025


Upstream Bonded Channels

Channel Lock Status US Channel Type Channel ID Symbol Rate Frequency Power

1 Locked TDMA 2 2560 Ksym/sec 38000000 Hz 43.9 dBmV


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daparker_nyc* /forum/post/20466536
> 
> 
> I don't think the table will align properly but this is what I see here on the UWS:
> 
> Downstream Bonded Channels
> 
> Channel Lock Status Modulation Channel ID Frequency Power SNR Correctables Uncorrectables
> 
> 1 Locked QAM256 3 309000000 Hz -0.1 dBmV 38.6 dB 45215 81
> 
> 2 Locked QAM256 1 297000000 Hz 0.4 dBmV 39.4 dB 105873 1183
> 
> 3 Locked QAM256 2 303000000 Hz 0.1 dBmV 39.1 dB 105787 1277
> 
> 4 Locked QAM256 4 315000000 Hz -0.6 dBmV 38.7 dB 104344 1025
> 
> 
> Upstream Bonded Channels
> 
> Channel Lock Status US Channel Type Channel ID Symbol Rate Frequency Power
> 
> 1 Locked TDMA 2 2560 Ksym/sec 38000000 Hz 43.9 dBmV



ok - so i had the 4 download channels right all along....


but damn - they're using the same upload channel for wideband as they do for normal service... not even DOCSIS 3.0....


----------



## JMillion

ahh my samsung 3270 box still gives me issues recording WWE Monday Night Raw on ch716. either records and its black or records half. if i reboot the set its gone. its wild. been like this a month or so now.


----------



## DNINE

What is the date for HBO, Cinemax... On Demand?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/20512313
> 
> 
> What is the date for HBO, Cinemax... On Demand?



we dont know sadly..


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

How often does Vutopia update their On Demand movies?


----------



## JeffMoney

Wow what update was this nothing New just like TWC same old crap, glad Verizon Fios is coming to my building


Manhattan, Brooklyn/Queens and Mount Vernon




June 3, 2011




Time Warner Cable’s agreements with programmers and broadcasters to carry their services and stations routinely expire from time to time. We are usually able to obtain renewals or extensions of such agreements, but in order to comply with applicable regulations, we must inform you when an agreement is about to expire. The following agreements are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services/stations in the near future:




AAJ, American Life, BBC America, BBC America HD, CCTV-9, Chinese Channel, Chinese Cinema, CMT, CMT HD, Current TV, E!, E! HD, Encore, Encore HD, Encore Action, Encore Drama, Encore Love, Encore Mystery, Encore WAM!, Encore Westerns, Erotic Networks/Pleasure, Fuse, Fuse HD, Golf Channel, Golf Channel HD, Jus Punjabi, KBN, LATV, News 12, Ovation HD, Polski Radio, RTVi, SiTV**, STARZ!, STARZ! HD, Starz Cinema, Starz Comedy, Starz Comedy HD, Starz Edge, Starz Edge HD, Starz in Black, Starz Kids and Family, Starz Kids and Family HD, Style, Style HD, Supercanal, The Arabic Channel, The Bangladesh Channel, The Korean Channel, TruTV, TV Japan, TV Polonia, Weather Channel, Weather Channel HD and Zee TV.




**SiTV may no longer be part of our DTV offering. SiTV may only be available as part of our DTV en Español and El Paquetazo offerings.




In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned:






You may downgrade or terminate service without charge at any time. Further, if carriage of a premium service is discontinued and you have incurred installation, upgrade or other one-time charges relating to such premium service within six months prior to the date of the change, you may elect to downgrade or terminate service within 30 days and obtain a rebate of any such charge.


----------



## Berk32

why did you even bother copy/pasting that? there's nothing there.


----------



## DNINE

Didn't TW post a May date for HBO/Cinemax etc On Demand Chs? Are they saying not enough space? Seems strange even for them.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/20521343
> 
> 
> Didn't TW post a May date for HBO/Cinemax etc On Demand Chs? Are they saying not enough space? Seems strange even for them.



nobody ever said anything about space.


but they did say 'coming soon' a few weeks ago after not adding them when planned


----------



## DNINE

My bad, but they had a date at some point wasn't there?


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/20521683
> 
> 
> My bad, but they had a date at some point wasn't there?



Yes. It was postponed.


----------



## DNINE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC* /forum/post/20514795
> 
> 
> How often does Vutopia update their On Demand movies?



No idea I would like to know this plus when The Movie Pass adds Movies to their Ch. I have had it just about a month. I think I've seen one Movie.


----------



## HDOrlando

We have Vutopia (Movie Pass OD) here in Orlando. I never watch it and not all the movies are HD anyway.


On the legal notice, I hate legal notices with no additions.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20524150
> 
> 
> We have Vutopia (Movie Pass OD) here in Orlando. I never watch it and not all the movies are HD anyway.
> 
> 
> On the legal notice, I hate legal notices with no additions.



Well HDOrlando TWC North Texas is in the same boat as we are due for an HD update as well the only thing changing is they are moving 8 analogs to digital, adding HD channels that we already have to an outlying system, and adding AYM Sports and CBTV Michoacan.


The Next legal notice for us comes out on monday I hope we have some HD channels are announced right now we have 111 HD channels


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


Please post it when you get it.


BHN Orlando is not due as we will have gotten 17 HD channels in June by month's end but all of us HD fanatics like to see progress. Were at 169 June 29 depending on what you count.


I'll get the spanish-speaking channel list for you by the end of the weekend.


----------



## adkinsjm

Providers are required by law to give 30 days notice of any change in programming. Those contracts expire soon, but the vast majority of those channels will strike a new deal.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adkinsjm* /forum/post/20525596
> 
> 
> Providers are required by law to give 30 days notice of any change in programming. Those contracts expire soon, but the vast majority of those channels will strike a new deal.



yeah thanks... that list is there every update - we know what its for - we don't pay attention to it...


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20524150
> 
> 
> We have Vutopia (Movie Pass OD) here in Orlando. I never watch it and not all the movies are HD anyway.



The ones on the HD option are, no?


----------



## Berk32

so at some point recently QVC was moved from analog 60 to 3


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/20527177
> 
> 
> so at some point recently QVC was moved from analog 60 to 3



What is on 60 now? Digital channels?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120* /forum/post/20527187
> 
> 
> What is on 60 now? Digital channels?



nothing right now as far as i can tell


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> so at some point recently QVC was moved from analog 60 to 3



as late as last week qvc was on both 3 & 60 in southern manhattan. havent checked it since.


----------



## Berk32

changes tend to happen early Wednesday morning... so we'll see if anything happens this week


----------



## gtsgts

My monthly bill with 2 hd dvr, and 1 hd regular box when you add All The Best Triple/Premium With Pod Service is $266 + taxes and fees. I'm starting to think I'm out of my mind paying that much for TV. If I switched to signaturehome get the 2 hd dvr boxes it comes with + 1 regular hd box with my current channel listings, I'd save a dollar or two. Plus I'd get a lot more out of it than what I'm getting now. However the signaturehome $200 pricing is just a temporary promo, right? What's it's gonna actually go up too?


----------



## DNINE

You still have to add the premium channels. It looks like a better value for sure.

TW is doing what the Computer Industry has been doing for years, give more technology at the same price.


----------



## Prey521




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gtsgts* /forum/post/20536052
> 
> 
> My monthly bill with 2 hd dvr, and 1 hd regular box when you add All The Best Triple/Premium With Pod Service is $266 + taxes and fees. I'm starting to think I'm out of my mind paying that much for TV. If I switched to signaturehome get the 2 hd dvr boxes it comes with + 1 regular hd box with my current channel listings, I'd save a dollar or two. Plus I'd get a lot more out of it than what I'm getting now. However the signaturehome $200 pricing is just a temporary promo, right? What's it's gonna actually go up too?



The $200 SigHome pricing is not a temporary promo price so it won't go up after a year.


With that said, I absolutely HATE these Samsung DVR's that they provide you with. Complete junk!


----------



## onovotny




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Prey521* /forum/post/20536456
> 
> 
> The $200 SigHome pricing is not a temporary promo price so it won't go up after a year.
> 
> 
> With that said, I absolutely HATE these Samsung DVR's that they provide you with. Complete junk!



In some markets, including New York City, you can ask for the Cisco 8642's instead. Much better than the Samsung boxes; if they're giving you trouble, tell them you have Pioneer equipment via HDMI (receiver or TV). There's a known HDMI glitch between Samsung and Pioneer, so that should put you on a priority list.


----------



## Prey521




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *onovotny* /forum/post/20536500
> 
> 
> In some markets, including New York City, you can ask for the Cisco 8642's instead. Much better than the Samsung boxes; if they're giving you trouble, tell them you have Pioneer equipment via HDMI (receiver or TV). There's a known HDMI glitch between Samsung and Pioneer, so that should put you on a priority list.



It's not that they're giving me trouble, but on the software side, it's a downgrade from the Scientific Atlanta 8300HD that they replaced. They need to update it ASAP to match at least what my 8300HD was running.


----------



## gtsgts

Ok deciding to go the SignatureHome route. I have a Cisco-Linksys E4200 wireless router. Do you think it's best to keep it, or go wireless with TWC? Also is there a limit to how many devices you can connect wirelessly with TWC? ie: ps3, xbox, wii, blu rays players(s) ipad, phones, laptop.


----------



## Gooddog

I have a few questions for those with SignatureHome service. How many whole house DVR's do you get with the standard $199 package,1 or 2? Is the $199 rate a 12 month promo rate or is it the retail rate ATM?

Thanks


----------



## Prey521




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gooddog* /forum/post/20541310
> 
> 
> I have a few questions for those with SignatureHome service. How many whole house DVR's do you get with the standard $199 package,1 or 2? Is the $199 rate a 12 month promo rate or is it the retail rate ATM?
> 
> Thanks



With Signature Home you get 2 DVR's that communicate with each other so that they can see each others recordings and allow you to view any recording no matter which TV you're on. What I wish they would allow you to do is to at least let you remotely erase a recording. Right now, you can only delete a recording from the TV that the DVR is connected to. Also, $199 is not a promo rate.


----------



## Prey521




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gtsgts* /forum/post/20540984
> 
> 
> Ok deciding to go the SignatureHome route. I have a Cisco-Linksys E4200 wireless router. Do you think it's best to keep it, or go wireless with TWC? Also is there a limit to how many devices you can connect wirelessly with TWC? ie: ps3, xbox, wii, blu rays players(s) ipad, phones, laptop.



I have SigHome and the WIFI built into the Motorola Router covers my house great even though it doesn't have any external antennas. It performs much better than my other WAP which had the external antennas. And no, there is no limit on the # of devices that you can wirelessly connect. Well, technically there is a limit on any wifi access point, but a home user doesn't have to worry about reaching that limit, so you're safe.


----------



## Gooddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Prey521* /forum/post/20542643
> 
> 
> With Signature Home you get 2 DVR's that communicate with each other so that they can see each others recordings and allow you to view any recording no matter which TV you're on. What I wish they would allow you to do is to at least let you remotely erase a recording. Right now, you can only delete a recording from the TV that the DVR is connected to. Also, $199 is not a promo rate.



On this page http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...signaturehome/ there is no mention of the $199 rate being a limited time rate but on the ordering page https://order.timewarnercable.com/Of...iguration.aspx 

it says "*Offers valid for new residential customers in serviceable areas* only. Restrictions and equipment charges may apply. Rates are subject to change. Offer is non-transferable. *Offer promotional rates apply for 12 months. After 12 months, prices will return to the current rates*." I would suspect the retail rate would be $300 and up per month. idk


----------



## rit56

When will HBO and Showtime On Demand be in HD?


----------



## Prey521




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gooddog* /forum/post/20544212
> 
> 
> On this page http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...signaturehome/ there is no mention of the $199 rate being a limited time rate but on the ordering page https://order.timewarnercable.com/Of...iguration.aspx
> 
> it says "*Offers valid for new residential customers in serviceable areas* only. Restrictions and equipment charges may apply. Rates are subject to change. Offer is non-transferable. *Offer promotional rates apply for 12 months. After 12 months, prices will return to the current rates*." I would suspect the retail rate would be $300 and up per month. idk



When I placed my order, I asked the rep if this was a promo rate that will shoot up after a year and she said no, $199 is the long term price.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rit56* /forum/post/20544892
> 
> 
> When will HBO and Showtime On Demand be in HD?



do we need someone asking every other day?


when someone knows.... info will be posted here....


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gooddog* /forum/post/20544212
> 
> 
> On this page http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...signaturehome/ there is no mention of the $199 rate being a limited time rate but on the ordering page https://order.timewarnercable.com/Of...iguration.aspx
> 
> it says "*Offers valid for new residential customers in serviceable areas* only. Restrictions and equipment charges may apply. Rates are subject to change. Offer is non-transferable. *Offer promotional rates apply for 12 months. After 12 months, prices will return to the current rates*." I would suspect the retail rate would be $300 and up per month. idk



When I ordered Signature, they told me that yes it was a promotional rate, and they did not know what the "regular" rate would be. When I expressed outrage at this, they just said they hadn't decided on a regular rate yet.


I was actually so upset at this tactic that I delayed ordering for a couple of months, but in the end, they won out: I wanted the service more than I wanted to act sensibly. They did remind me that I can cancel at any time.


-barry


----------



## Prey521




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/20545270
> 
> 
> When I ordered Signature, they told me that yes it was a promotional rate, and they did not know what the "regular" rate would be. When I expressed outrage at this, they just said they hadn't decided on a regular rate yet.
> 
> 
> I was actually so upset at this tactic that I delayed ordering for a couple of months, but in the end, they won out: I wanted the service more than I wanted to act sensibly. They did remind me that I can cancel at any time.
> 
> 
> -barry



They'd be insane to offer this service for more than $199 and think that people would actually pay for it....they try to pull some ridiculous stunt like raise the rate and people will drop left and right. It would probably be worth $199 if they at least offered one or two premium channels. Only reason I pay it is because throwing the money away really isn't an issue for me, but if they go any higher it's ADIOS!


----------



## gtsgts

You know what in thinking about it I want to just go wifi with them. When I was setting up the install though I made mention that I wanted to keep my own router. Think I should call them up and say I want to use their wifi instead, or will they already have the equipment with them when they come to install, and I can tell them then? This is probably a stupid question. :lol


----------



## DNINE

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Prey521* 
When I placed my order, I asked the rep if this was a promo rate that will shoot up after a year and she said no, $199 is the long term price.
Long term. Until they raise the rates


----------



## Gooddog

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Prey521* 
When I placed my order, I asked the rep if this was a promo rate that will shoot up after a year and she said no, $199 is the long term price.
Thanks for the info!


----------



## jasonDono

Quote:

Originally Posted by *gtsgts* 
You know what in thinking about it I want to just go wifi with them. When I was setting up the install though I made mention that I wanted to keep my own router. Think I should call them up and say I want to use their wifi instead, or will they already have the equipment with them when they come to install, and I can tell them then? This is probably a stupid question. :lol
They will have the equipment with them. They will install a wireless router whether you will be using your own or not. It's built into the hi-speed modem. If you use your own router, the technician will turn off the wireless in the modem.


----------



## gtsgts

Thanks jasonDono. One more stupid question. I'm also getting a hd playback box is what they called it. I will be able to change channels on that box freely, right? I just can't record with it? Or is it only used to playback what's on the two dvr boxes, and I can't watch actually live tv with it? Also does anyone know which wifi modem do they use? Just curious about if it has ethernet, and a built-in UPnP AV media server?


----------



## DNINE

Please Keep us informed on the install and over all value. Thanks


----------



## rit56

What was I thinking when I posted a 10 word query. I guess it was stupid of me to come to A TWC spot to ask a TWC question.


----------



## Berk32

Quote:

Originally Posted by *rit56* 
What was I thinking when I posted a 10 word query. I guess it was stupid of me to come to A TWC spot to ask a TWC question.
its been asked about alot already - make use of the thread's search abilities...


----------



## nyctveng

Quote:

Originally Posted by *margoba*
When I ordered Signature, they told me that yes it was a promotional rate, and they did not know what the "regular" rate would be. When I expressed outrage at this, they just said they hadn't decided on a regular rate yet.


I was actually so upset at this tactic that I delayed ordering for a couple of months, but in the end, they won out: I wanted the service more than I wanted to act sensibly. They did remind me that I can cancel at any time.


-barry
its a new package and probably different price point in different regions. after months marketing people will likely look

at take rates, profitability, satisfaction rates, etc and determine if the price will change. cellular industry has been doing that for years.


----------



## gtsgts

Ok they set up Signaturehome. They gave me two cisco explorer 8642 HDC dvr boxes, and a cisco explorer 8642 HDC playback box. They got here at 2pm, and left at 5pm. They put in new cables. Setting up the wifi took some time. I told them my old modem kept rebooting so they gave me a new one. Setting up the phone with the new modem took some time. The two guys were very nice. I can't comment on the performance of the new equipment, because well it's new.


----------



## Prey521




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gtsgts* /forum/post/20556634
> 
> 
> Ok they set up Signaturehome. They gave me two cisco explorer 8642 HDC dvr boxes, and a cisco explorer 8642 HDC playback box. They got here at 2pm, and left at 5pm. They put in new cables. Setting up the wifi took some time. I told them my old modem kept rebooting so they gave me a new one. Setting up the phone with the new modem took some time. The two guys were very nice. I can't comment on the performance of the new equipment, because well it's new.



So they gave you only 1 dvr that the the "playback" box can access from another room?


----------



## gtsgts

No I have 2 dvr. I'm already having problems with the motorola modem. The wifi stopped working like an hour after they left. Edit to say they fixed it.


----------



## gtsgts

Anyone with wideband wifi with a ps3 what connection download speed are you getting? I'm getting anywhere between 700-886.2 kbps. That's not normal right? Signing in takes a long time. I couldn't even download the ps3 update because it was taking so long. I can't stream netflix without it constantly retrieving itself.


----------



## Prey521




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gtsgts* /forum/post/20561864
> 
> 
> Anyone with wideband wifi with a ps3 what connection download speed are you getting? I'm getting anywhere between 700-886.2 kbps. That's not normal right? Signing in takes a long time. I couldn't even download the ps3 update because it was taking so long. I can't stream netflix without it constantly retrieving itself.



I don't have a PS3 but when I run speedtest.net on my Blackberry Playbook tablet I average about 20mb down and 4mb up. Have you tried changing the channels on the router? Made sure it's in "N" mode?


----------



## gtsgts




> Quote:
> I don't have a PS3 but when I run speedtest.net on my Blackberry Playbook tablet I average about 20mb down and 4mb up. Have you tried changing the channels on the router? Made sure it's in "N" mode?



Do you know how I would check that on the Motorola modem they provided? I just speed test my ipad, and getting download speeds of 25.08 and upload speeds of 4.87mbps. That's good right? Why so slow on the ps3?


----------



## Prey521




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gtsgts* /forum/post/20561939
> 
> 
> Do you know how I would check that on the Motorola modem they provided? I just speed test my ipad, and getting download speeds of 25.08 and upload speeds of 4.87mbps. That's good right? Why so slow on the ps3?



OK, so if your iPad is pulling those speeds then the issue isn't with the WAP then. How far is the PS3 from the router? I dont' have a PS3, but is there a way to find out how strong of a WIFI signal it's getting....does the PS3 menu have some sort of meter that shows that?


----------



## gtsgts

The wifi signal is 100


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gtsgts* /forum/post/20561864
> 
> 
> Anyone with wideband wifi with a ps3 what connection download speed are you getting? I'm getting anywhere between 700-886.2 kbps. That's not normal right? Signing in takes a long time. I couldn't even download the ps3 update because it was taking so long. I can't stream netflix without it constantly retrieving itself.



kbits? or kBytes?


----------



## gtsgts

Just spent forever with a tech on the phone, and didn't get anywhere. I get at least 5 mbps with the linksys E4200. I'm gonna just use the Motorola and just connect my ps3 with the Ethernet cable.


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

Cinemax OD now has HD movies on 210, according to my guide.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC* /forum/post/20574315
> 
> 
> Cinemax OD now has HD movies on 210, according to my guide.



yup!


----------



## DNINE

Wow! Was this the way TW was going to do it back in May? I checked HBO Showtime and Starz no HD on demand, yet. But I have Cinemax HD on 210. Nice.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/20576259
> 
> 
> Wow! Was this the way TW was going to do it back in May? I checked HBO Showtime and Starz no HD on demand, yet. But I have Cinemax HD on 210. Nice.



they were planning on adding 1 a week last month.


looks like they may be going that route now. hopefully....


----------



## DNINE

This is the only on demand channel or in demand that has both correct? It makes much more sence to have it like this. Finding certain HD stations is a pain. Either that or they should make the Menu Software more user friendly! Who would think a few years back I'd be complaining TW has so many HD Ch's there hard to find.


----------



## Berk32

Just for the archive - nothing much here...



> Quote:
> June 17, 2011
> 
> 
> On or about July 4, 2011 VeneMovies (ch. 897) will be rebranded as ViendoMovies by the provider.


----------



## Berk32

Lots of news

http://www.engadget.com/2011/06/17/t...-ipad-app-dvr/ 

http://www.engadget.com/photos/time-...pdate-details/


----------



## Berk32

some changes just kicked in...


previously announced additions for today of 2 SD channels are in - France 24 on ch. 501 and Fashion News Network on ch. 180


some SDV shifting as well - don't think i'll be going thru everything tonight


o - also - HBO HD On Demand!


----------



## JR_in_NYC

Berk32 what channel are you seeing HBO HD on Demand? 209?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/20600880
> 
> 
> some changes just kicked in...
> 
> 
> previously announced additions for today of 2 SD channels are in - France 24 on ch. 501 and Fashion News Network on ch. 180
> 
> 
> some SDV shifting as well - don't think i'll be going thru everything tonight
> 
> 
> o - also - HBO HD On Demand!


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JR_in_NYC* /forum/post/20602099
> 
> 
> Berk32 what channel are you seeing HBO HD on Demand? 209?



200 - just like Cinemax HD On Demand is on 210


----------



## JR_in_NYC

Ah..I was still thinking that it was going to be on


209 HBO HD on Demand******** announced coming 5/25/11 - postponed ********


as per your listing about a month ago.

Thanks for the heads up. I can confirm that HBO on Demand HD is running in Park Slope Bklyn.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/20602248
> 
> 
> 200 - just like Cinemax HD On Demand is on 210


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JR_in_NYC* /forum/post/20602348
> 
> 
> Ah..I was still thinking that it was going to be on
> 
> 
> 209 HBO HD on Demand******** announced coming 5/25/11 - postponed ********
> 
> 
> as per your listing about a month ago.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up. I can confirm that HBO on Demand HD is running in Park Slope Bklyn.



well yeah - that was the way they announced it 2 months ago.....


No idea what they're thinking.... And even stranger they haven't promoted it yet...


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> well yeah - that was the way they announced it 2 months ago.....
> 
> 
> No idea what they're thinking.... And even stranger they haven't promoted it yet...



Possibly a soft launch and they wanna work out kinks before any promotion


----------



## Berk32

i really can't believe they are still getting away with just 4 QAM channels for all on demand services (max 12 hd channels)


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/20605180
> 
> 
> i really can't believe they are still getting away with just 4 QAM channels for all on demand services (max 12 hd channels)



Actually TWC nyc has more than just 4 QAMs for VOD according to silicondust RF channels 130-135 are also used for vod services.


Now I am really shocked that TWC North Texas is getting away with 4 VOD QAMs now that they have launched Start Over and Look Back on the Multiroom DVR boxes from Motorola.


----------



## HDOrlando

HBO HD OD is great.


It has everything the SD version has and all SD stuff is in there too and tagged as "Unconverted to HD".


You probably won't have your full selection until about a month as you won't have the stuff uploaded before TWC NYC put up the channel but it's still great anyways.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120* /forum/post/20605343
> 
> 
> Actually TWC nyc has more than just 4 QAMs for VOD according to silicondust RF channels 130-135 are also used for vod services.
> 
> 
> Now I am really shocked that TWC North Texas is getting away with 4 VOD QAMs now that they have launched Start Over and Look Back on the Multiroom DVR boxes from Motorola.



Silicondust has claimed that in the past.... haven't seen them used...


guess i'll try again during a busier time.


(i do have a feeling they went live this past week)


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20605436
> 
> 
> HBO HD OD is great.
> 
> 
> It has everything the SD version has and all SD stuff is in there too and tagged as "Unconverted to HD".
> 
> 
> You probably won't have your full selection until about a month as you won't have the stuff uploaded before TWC NYC put up the channel but it's still great anyways.



looks like everything is there now.


It could be why they delayed the launch a month.... didn't want to go public without everything available.


----------



## HDOrlando

Berk32,


That's probably the reason.


They had it on the system here for about 20 days before it uploaded on the guide and as I kept doing a trick to get the channel, I saw more and more stuff uploaded on the channel.


It was about 1 month or a month and a half before the SD and HD of it matched up.


The selection is great and makes having HBO worth the money I pay each month for it.


----------



## Berk32

new spreadsheet

 

twcHD 6-22-11.zip 142.0048828125k . file


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20605436
> 
> 
> HBO HD OD is great.
> 
> 
> It has everything the SD version has and all SD stuff is in there too and tagged as "Unconverted to HD".
> 
> 
> You probably won't have your full selection until about a month as you won't have the stuff uploaded before TWC NYC put up the channel but it's still great anyways.



Is it all on the SD channel? Does it have the 3D HD stuff as well?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC* /forum/post/20606238
> 
> 
> Is it all on the SD channel? Does it have the 3D HD stuff as well?



HBO on demand does not have any 3D content.


and yes, each premium channel's HD content is on the same channel as the SD content.


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Berk32* 
HBO on demand does not have any 3D content.


and yes, each premium channel's HD content is on the same channel as the SD content.
That's too bad. Other HBO OD services have 3D content.


----------



## Berk32

Quote:

Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC* 
That's too bad. Other HBO OD services have 3D content.
o really?


I honestly didn't look thoroughly...


maybe something's there.


I just assumed


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Berk32* 
o really?


I honestly didn't look thoroughly...


maybe something's there.


I just assumed
Yup. My parents have Comcast and a friend has a different service. Both have HBO 3D HD options.


Which premium channels are adding HD OD content?


Is it just HBO and Cinemax?


BTW...i just called to cancel my moviepasshd package and they gave me Showtime free...for a complete year. Is this something special they have going on??


----------



## Berk32

Quote:

Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC* 
Yup. My parents have Comcast and a friend has a different service. Both have HBO 3D HD options.


Which premium channels are adding HD OD content?


Is it just HBO and Cinemax?


BTW...i just called to cancel my moviepasshd package and they gave me Showtime free...for a complete year. Is this something special they have going on??
i have to assume showtime will be added next week. it was originally supposed to be last month - and they're going in the same order this month so far


----------



## beinstein

Now all we need is HBO Go


----------



## king of k1ngs

Anyone know if and when we'll be getting Starz HD on demand?


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC* /forum/post/20609220
> 
> 
> That's too bad. Other HBO OD services have 3D content.



Yep, we have it on FIOS. Not that I have a 3D tv...or know anyone else who does.


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/20609885
> 
> 
> i have to assume showtime will be added next week. it was originally supposed to be last month - and they're going in the same order this month so far



Was showtime added?


----------



## Berk32

Quote:

Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC* 
Was showtime added?
nope - didn't notice anything change this week....


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Berk32* 
nope - didn't notice anything change this week....
Boo.


----------



## Berk32

July 1st


> Quote:
> In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned:
> 
> 
> On or about August 28, 2011 we will cease carriage of TV Shows on Demand (ch. 1008).
> 
> 
> On or about September 14, 2011 we will move TV Japan from ch. 541 to ch. 515.


----------



## jmsnyc

Trying to find the 1080i QAM channel numbers for the major networks (2-13) . I can find the 480i ones.


Surprised to find TNT on 114-207 unencrypted.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmsnyc* /forum/post/20657813
> 
> 
> Trying to find the 1080i QAM channel numbers for the major networks (2-13) . I can find the 480i ones.
> 
> 
> Surprised to find TNT on 114-207 unencrypted.



They're all there.... And should be auto-assigned to 2-1, 4-1, etc when a scan is completed.

You can't run a scan?


I assume you aren't in manhattan - since over here TNT-HD is on 76-207, so I can't help ya on the others.


Try this site http://www.silicondust.com/support/channels/ 


(obviously - not all are 1080i... Fox/ABC/MyNetTV/Ion are all 720p)


----------



## jmsnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/20657834
> 
> 
> They're all there.... And should be auto-assigned to 2-1, 4-1, etc when a scan is completed.
> 
> You can't run a scan?
> 
> 
> I assume you aren't in manhattan - since over here TNT-HD is on 76-207, so I can't help ya on the others.
> 
> 
> Try this site http://www.silicondust.com/support/channels/
> 
> 
> (obviously - not all are 1080i... Fox/ABC/MyNetTV/Ion are all 720p)



I am in Manhattan - East 30s. Today I get 114-205 TBSHD 114-206 I think is MSG and 114-207 is TNT.


I got the other channels. My tv auto assigns them but WMC does not. Correction, it did auto assign a few of them but not all. Got them from Silicon Dust. Thanks.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmsnyc* /forum/post/20657864
> 
> 
> I am in Manhattan - East 30s. Today I get 114-205 TBSHD 114-206 I think is MSG and 114-207 is TNT.
> 
> 
> I got the other channels. My tv auto assigns them but WMC does not. Correction, it did auto assign a few of them but not all. Got them from Silicon Dust. Thanks.



ok my brain isn't working...


i meant i get TBS-HD - not TNT HD....


and i thought lower manhattan was similar to upper manhattan... guess not anymore...


----------



## jmsnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/20658064
> 
> 
> ok my brain isn't working...
> 
> 
> i meant i get TBS-HD - not TNT HD....
> 
> 
> and i thought lower manhattan was similar to upper manhattan... guess not anymore...



According to Zap2It there are different listings for Northern & Southern Manhattan though they are probably similar.


All I know, is that TWC frequently changes the QAM mappings.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmsnyc* /forum/post/20658114
> 
> 
> According to Zap2It there are different listings for Northern & Southern Manhattan though they are probably similar.
> 
> 
> All I know, is that TWC frequently changes the QAM mappings.



not that frequently....


----------



## nyctveng

According to berk32's great spreadsheets twc has moved stuff around to accommodate a consecutive block of channels for SDV. Also they've moved locals around probably because they are the most viewed and have had problems in their old frequencies. Twc still hasn't learned that they shouldn't place anything highly viewed next to an analog frequency (example cbs and WNET hd on 62 which is next to analog 63) analog levels tend to fluctuate based on the content and can bleed into a qam causing tiling or complete loss of picture.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/20661065
> 
> 
> According to berk32's great spreadsheets twc has moved stuff around to accommodate a consecutive block of channels for SDV. Also they've moved locals around probably because they are the most viewed and have had problems in their old frequencies. Twc still hasn't learned that they shouldn't place anything highly viewed next to an analog frequency (example cbs and WNET hd on 62 which is next to analog 63) analog levels tend to fluctuate based on the content and can bleed into a qam causing tiling or complete loss of picture.



yeah- the locals last moved a while ago (and also created that nice SDV block in stages)


It does seem they've been attempting to group all the analogs together - they almost have 2 complete groups.... just a few stick out (since they correspond to the old analog OTA channel #s)


----------



## Berk32

btw, we got Showtime On Demand HD today


----------



## jmsnyc

Berk32,


Question about the spreadsheet:

For Example: TBS-HD is in row 319 has a frequency of 537, a program number of 205 and a Manhattan Digital number of 708. I only have basic cable, no coverter box so only channels I receive are clear qam.


I notice the program number corresponds to the subchannel number, as I mentioned I get TBSHD on 114.205 and you mentioned it was on a different channel in N. Manhattan but the 205 is the same.


BonTV as another example comes in on 23.84 and you have 84 in the program number column. Is there any way to determine the 23 part from your spreadsheet?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmsnyc* /forum/post/20662135
> 
> 
> Berk32,
> 
> 
> Question about the spreadsheet:
> 
> For Example: TBS-HD is in row 319 has a frequency of 537, a program number of 205 and a Manhattan Digital number of 708. I only have basic cable, no coverter box so only channels I receive are clear qam.
> 
> 
> I notice the program number corresponds to the subchannel number, as I mentioned I get TBSHD on 114.205 and you mentioned it was on a different channel in N. Manhattan but the 205 is the same.
> 
> 
> BonTV as another example comes in on 23.84 and you have 84 in the program number column. Is there any way to determine the 23 part from your spreadsheet?



the analog channel that's with the same frequency...


----------



## jmsnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/20662148
> 
> 
> the analog channel that's with the same frequency...



ok... cool - I finally get it =)


Thank you!


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/20661765
> 
> 
> btw, we got Showtime On Demand HD today



Yup! Just got the email about it this morning!


Would be awesome if we got Starz, Encore, TMC as well.


----------



## DNINE

Same here. They didn't mention Starz at all. What's up with that? Starz has a lot of early premieres


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

I care more about the fact that the OD channels don't have the bug in the lower right-hand corner.


----------



## jmsnyc

I noticed that qam 60.1 was giving me CNBC 2 days ago, today that channel is scrambled


----------



## JeffMoney

I see my scientific Atlanta 8300HDC had a update now it has 4x FF anything else New?


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/20684945
> 
> 
> I see my scientific Atlanta 8300HDC had a update now it has 4x FF anything else New?



Yeah I saw that as well.


----------



## Berk32

I linked this last month

http://www.engadget.com/photos/time-...pdate-details/


----------



## gtsgts

After the update on the whole house dvr I'm now able to delete shows from both dvr boxes, and the playback box.


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

Did we just get another new update? My box re-set itself about 5 minutes ago and has had numbers and letters scrolling down ever since.


----------



## MacAlert

Nothing on my Samsung box in Flushing, NY. My old SA box got an update though.


----------



## margoba

gtsgts: Where are you located? I have the Samsung whole house boxes, but no update yet.


TIA


-barry


----------



## gtsgts

I'm located in Brooklyn, but I don't have Samsung boxes. I have Cisco explorer 8642HDC.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gtsgts* /forum/post/20688186
> 
> 
> I'm located in Brooklyn, but I don't have Samsung boxes. I have Cisco explorer 8642HDC.



Cisco and SA are the same


----------



## rit56

No update downtown. I would be happy if they got rid of the lag. It's really bad.


----------



## gtsgts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/20688682
> 
> 
> Cisco and SA are the same



I know Scientific Atlanta is part of Cisco, but he didn't say he had Scientific Atlanta. He said he had a Samsung box.


----------



## gtsgts

Anyone notice there's been a lot of audio/ video out of sync? I thought it was my new home theater blu ray system, but I plugged the hdmi cable directly into the tv, and it still happens. It's on all three of my boxes. It's especially bad on ESPN, and showtime. I would have thought it was just me, if it only happened on one of my box, but it's on all three. Maybe it still just me.


----------



## pdroth

My Samsung was just upgraded to ver 4.6.8 out here in Qns.


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gtsgts* /forum/post/20688186
> 
> 
> I'm located in Brooklyn, but I don't have Samsung boxes. I have Cisco explorer 8642HDC.



Well, at least they're doing some of the whole house boxes. I hope they do Samsung too.


Thanks for the info,

-barry


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/20691608
> 
> 
> My Samsung was just upgraded to ver 4.6.8 out here in Qns.



That is good news. I have Samsung - Whole House - Lower Manhattan. It looks like they're doing Samsung, and they're doing Whole House (not sure if that means they're doing Samsung Whole House), so now I just have to wait for lower Manhattan.


-barry


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

Hey guys...i'm thinking of changing out my DVR box. I currently have the SA 8300HDC but I'd love to add a DVR expander to it. Any thoughts as to what I should ask for when i go into the office? Should I call before I go in to ask if they have a specific model?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC* /forum/post/20691997
> 
> 
> Hey guys...i'm thinking of changing out my DVR box. I currently have the SA 8300HDC but I'd love to add a DVR expander to it. Any thoughts as to what I should ask for when i go into the office? Should I call before I go in to ask if they have a specific model?



well every other dvr should have either a 320gb (or a 500gb hd - i forget if any of the latest have one now) - you've been stuck with a 160gb one....


and from what i've seen - its a coin flip if a external hard drive will work - i was under the impression the 8300s were your best chance for one to work... although i honestly haven't looked much into it in a long time.


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/20691608
> 
> 
> My Samsung was just upgraded to ver 4.6.8 out here in Qns.




So far no probs to report.


-As another poster stated there is a 4x ffwd/rewind now.

-In the settings tab you can adjust how DVR will react when returning to Play from REW/FWD although haven't tried that yet

-All program info has a copyright from Tribune at end of description which I find a little unnecessary. Still no exact run time of movie though as in previous Passport versions.

-Enhanced bar is now part of info banner and not in upper left anymore.

-Bug that prevented STB from being turned on by remote after being plugged in and rebooted appears to be gone now.


There is probably more that I haven't found but so far it seems ok.



On a side note - my other TV is a direct connect with QAM and I have suddenly "lost" CBS, FOX, WPIX and WNET in HD. I did a rescan and wasn't able to find them again. NBC, ABC, and MY-9 are still ok.


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/20692152
> 
> 
> well every other dvr should have either a 320gb (or a 500gb hd - i forget if any of the latest have one now) - you've been stuck with a 160gb one....
> 
> 
> and from what i've seen - its a coin flip if a external hard drive will work - i was under the impression the 8300s were your best chance for one to work... although i honestly haven't looked much into it in a long time.



The 8300HDC's all have 160?


I was thinking of just getting an 8300HD because those seem to work flawlessly with the external drives.


----------



## MacAlert

Still no update for my Samsung box in Flushing.


----------



## jcorwin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> The 8300HDC's all have 160?
> 
> 
> I was thinking of just getting an 8300HD because those seem to work flawlessly with the external drives.



I have an 8300HD (not HDC) and I have never been able to get my external drive to work. The STB finds it and formatted it, but does not actually use it or show that I have more space available.


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcorwin* /forum/post/20697715
> 
> 
> I have an 8300HD (not HDC) and I have never been able to get my external drive to work. The STB finds it and formatted it, but does not actually use it or show that I have more space available.



Crap. It could be your hard drive, though. What size is it? Type?


----------



## pdroth

I posted this earlier within my other post and is probably not getting much attention so sorry to re-post:


My other TV is a direct connect with QAM and I have suddenly "lost" CBS, FOX, WPIX and WNET in HD. I did a rescan and wasn't able to find them again. NBC, ABC, and MY-9 are still ok.


Anyone else seeing (or not seeing)?


----------



## jmsnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/20699179
> 
> 
> I posted this earlier within my other post and is probably not getting much attention so sorry to re-post:
> 
> 
> My other TV is a direct connect with QAM and I have suddenly "lost" CBS, FOX, WPIX and WNET in HD. I did a rescan and wasn't able to find them again. NBC, ABC, and MY-9 are still ok.
> 
> 
> Anyone else seeing (or not seeing)?




I am not having any issues. I get all those channels via QAM.


----------



## pdroth

Not sure if this is safe assumption to make that they would be on same channel slots throughout the city but if you can share with me which QAM they are on I'll try to do a manual mapping and see if I can pull them in.


----------



## tamanaco

I'm in the UWS. Has anyone in Manhattan been updated to 4.6.8 yet?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamanaco* /forum/post/20704929
> 
> 
> I'm in the UWS. Has anyone in Manhattan been updated to 4.6.8 yet?



no update here yet - they always roll it out in stages.


----------



## margoba

No update here either. Rats.


----------



## ANGEL 35

Will the Ciso -8640-HDCbe updated


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/20706727
> 
> 
> Will the Ciso -8640-HDCbe updated



yes, everyone and all boxes eventually...


----------



## jcorwin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Crap. It could be your hard drive, though. What size is it? Type?



It's a Western Digital DVR Expander. I had it connected to my Comcast 8300HD before moving to TW territory. It worked perfectly there. I'm going to try to get an 8640 box.


----------



## coreynyc

Got the update last night on my 2 8640HDC's (in Forest Hills).


All DVR functions aren't working on either box. Cannot access my list of recordings, cannot FF or pause live TV.


WONDERFUL.


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/20693968
> 
> 
> So far no probs to report.
> 
> 
> -As another poster stated there is a 4x ffwd/rewind now.
> 
> -In the settings tab you can adjust how DVR will react when returning to Play from REW/FWD although haven't tried that yet
> 
> -All program info has a copyright from Tribune at end of description which I find a little unnecessary. Still no exact run time of movie though as in previous Passport versions.
> 
> -Enhanced bar is now part of info banner and not in upper left anymore.
> 
> -Bug that prevented STB from being turned on by remote after being plugged in and rebooted appears to be gone now.
> 
> .




Update:


-Box is awfully slow to respond to the remote.

-The bug that prevented STB from being turned on by remote after unplugging is in fact still there. Must have worked only that first time after upgrade.

-No noticeable improvements or degradation in picture/sound quality.


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/20712880
> 
> 
> Got the update last night on my 2 8640HDC's (in Forest Hills).
> 
> 
> All DVR functions aren't working on either box. Cannot access my list of recordings, cannot FF or pause live TV.
> 
> 
> WONDERFUL.



I had the same problem on my Samsung 3090.


I was chatting with TW customer service and they indicate there was a problem in the area and it should be today. Unfortunately I won't be home till late tonight to verify.


----------



## Berk32

interesting - both of my boxes rebooted just before 4am early last morning... but didn't get an update.


----------



## HDOrlando

Berk32,


When you get the notice this month, please let me know if The Weather Channel is still on the month to month deals.


Some Texas notices no longer had it this month and long-term deal might have been reached.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20721428
> 
> 
> Berk32,
> 
> 
> When you get the notice this month, please let me know if The Weather Channel is still on the month to month deals.
> 
> 
> Some Texas notices no longer had it this month and long-term deal might have been reached.



not here ( http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...alnotices.html ) as of july 15th


----------



## JeffMoney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/20721319
> 
> 
> interesting - both of my boxes rebooted just before 4am early last morning... but didn't get an update.



my box rebooted like 3 times late last nite , whats going on ??


----------



## DNINE

Same here multiple reboots.


----------



## HDOrlando

Berk32,


What zip code?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20722862
> 
> 
> Berk32,
> 
> 
> What zip code?



pick any nyc zip... like 10001.....


----------



## HDOrlando

I should know that since I used to live in N.J. and have family in New York.


Thanks for the help Berk.


----------



## hdtvfan2005




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/20722154
> 
> 
> my box rebooted like 3 times late last nite , whats going on ??



You must be getting ODN v4.1.0_6. NYC has been updating their HDC, and Samsung boxes to this software. It has some nice improvements for DVR users, and a different start over/enhanced TV banner.


----------



## JeffMoney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdtvfan2005* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> You must be getting ODN v4.1.0_6. NYC has been updating their HDC, and Samsung boxes to this software. It has some nice improvements for DVR users, and a different start over/enhanced TV banner.



Do you know what else was improved other than the 4x ff


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/20725579
> 
> 
> Do you know what else was improved other than the 4x ff



Third time i'm pasting this link...

http://www.engadget.com/photos/time-...pdate-details/


----------



## hdtvfan2005

Not all of the features on the link have are actually in v4.1. More features are coming in v4.5.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdtvfan2005* /forum/post/20726170
> 
> 
> Not all of the features on the link have are actually in v4.1. More features are coming in v4.5.



well that's just great....


----------



## DNINE

I'm still getting reboots with nothing happening.


----------



## John Mason

Just spoke with CS rep re missing HD channels here (midtown, east). He said a firmware update was taking place in Brooklyn but not Manhattan yet.


Noticed yesterday all the CSPAN HDs, plus Ovation and IFC HDs (perhaps others) were "unavailable, try later." Two cold boots this morning plus a CS 'hit' for signal boost didn't help with my vintage 8300HD STB. The SD version of the channels are visible.


Doesn't seem like a STB problem but tech will visit next week unless the outside system is at fault and is fixed. -- John


EDIT: More scanning shows 701, 712, 714-17 with mostly black screens--maybe one with "not availablel, try later."


----------



## DNINE

I have a old SA DVR forgot the model number. I have had 4x for awhile I also have other boxes that are not DVR's. Thinking about upgrading everything to Signature, anyone know what the cost is if I add all the Premium channels?


----------



## Berk32

Quote:

Originally Posted by *John Mason* 
Just spoke with CS rep re missing HD channels here (midtown, east). He said a firmware update was taking place in Brooklyn but not Manhattan yet.


Noticed yesterday all the CSPAN HDs, plus Ovation and IFC HDs (perhaps others) were "unavailable, try later." Two cold boots this morning plus a CS 'hit' for signal boost didn't help with my vintage 8300HD STB. The SD version of the channels are visible.


Doesn't seem like a STB problem but tech will visit next week unless the outside system is at fault and is fixed. -- John


EDIT: More scanning shows 701, 712, 714-17 with mostly black screens--maybe one with "not availablel, try later."


the ones you're getting "unavailable, try later" are all SDV...


sounds like you're having a signal problem on certain frequencies


----------



## nyctveng

Quote:

Originally Posted by *John Mason*
Just spoke with CS rep re missing HD channels here (midtown, east). He said a firmware update was taking place in Brooklyn but not Manhattan yet.


Noticed yesterday all the CSPAN HDs, plus Ovation and IFC HDs (perhaps others) were "unavailable, try later." Two cold boots this morning plus a CS 'hit' for signal boost didn't help with my vintage 8300HD STB. The SD version of the channels are visible.


Doesn't seem like a STB problem but tech will visit next week unless the outside system is at fault and is fixed. -- John


EDIT: More scanning shows 701, 712, 714-17 with mostly black screens--maybe one with "not availablel, try later."
What does diagnostic on ch996 show? Post FDC and RDC readings and if it shows "connected" or "broadcast"


----------



## Meteor

Definitely we don't have any SDV channels in Midtown East. I checked with a friend 5 blocks away same problem.


EDIT: @2PM confirmed by TWC customer service


----------



## Berk32

when things like SDV aren't working - check what hubID you're in (you can see on ch 996).


for example - I'm on hub# 28


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> when things like SDV aren't working - check what hubID you're in (you can see on ch 996).
> 
> 
> for example - I'm on hub# 28



Here in Southern Man hub is 23


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/20731452
> 
> 
> What does diagnostic on ch996 show? Post FDC and RDC readings and if it shows "connected" or "broadcast"



Called CS again today when I saw all the additional blacked-out/'not-available' channels, mentioning I preferred not getting into diagnostic menus. She checked my building amp via computer, found it okay, then said she'd bump the problem onward to their data folks. Glad someone else notes the same problem above. Seemed like it might be SDV-related, although I haven't looked up the channels on Berk32's spreadsheet. My ancient 8300HD seemingly doesn't pinpoint SDV channels within diagnostic pages. -- John


----------



## ILW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/20725678
> 
> 
> Third time i'm pasting this link...
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/photos/time-...pdate-details/



I don't know if this is part of the recent update, but I just noticed that the buffer for both tuners is now maintained even when not using PIP, a useful feature that I lost a while ago.


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

What are the chances of us getting more HD on-demand channels...like Starz, TMC, Discovery Channel, etc?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC* /forum/post/20734156
> 
> 
> What are the chances of us getting more HD on-demand channels...like Starz, TMC, Discovery Channel, etc?



i'd have to think Starz HD on demand is coming soon (new contract is due soon)


as for the rest - just have to wait and see...


----------



## HDOrlando

Berk32,


What do you mean by a new contract is due soon?


Is it because it's on month to month deals or do you know something further than that? It seems like it has been on month to months for over a year.


I just want to know as BHN only has the main Starz HD and while you guys have gotten more of their HD channels while on notices, we think it's part of the reason BHN has not added more. I'll never get Starz but I want to keep our list up to date.


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Berk32,
> 
> 
> What do you mean by a new contract is due soon?
> 
> 
> Is it because it's on month to month deals or do you know something further than that? It seems like it has been on month to months for over a year.
> 
> 
> I just want to know as BHN only has the main Starz HD and while you guys have gotten more of their HD channels while on notices, we think it's part of the reason BHN has not added more. I'll never get Starz but I want to keep our list up to date.



BHN gets programming thru TWC negotiated deals so if TWC can get it, so can BHN. BHN systems used to be part of TWC and have technologies exclusive to TWC such as start over and lookback.


----------



## HDOrlando

nyctveng,


I'm well aware of that. It's just so odd how little Starz HD we have. Always trying to think of explanations.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20735376
> 
> 
> Berk32,
> 
> 
> What do you mean by a new contract is due soon?
> 
> 
> Is it because it's on month to month deals or do you know something further than that? It seems like it has been on month to months for over a year.
> 
> 
> I just want to know as BHN only has the main Starz HD and while you guys have gotten more of their HD channels while on notices, we think it's part of the reason BHN has not added more. I'll never get Starz but I want to keep our list up to date.



i know nothing... just going by the listing on the website update and assuming...


----------



## HDOrlando

Alright.


It's been on there a while. I never will have Starz but it is something other BHN Orlando people want.


If you ever see anything come off the month to monthers, please let us know.


----------



## pdroth

Has anyone else lost all of their HD on a direct-connect setup? First I lost a few channels now almost everything is gone. Only channel left is 4.1 and 7.1


Some confirmation by anyone would be great - I'm fighting it out with TWC who are telling me that "recently" they began encrypting all of their HD local signals. Without notice, of course.


----------



## nyctveng

Quote:

Originally Posted by *pdroth*
Has anyone else lost all of their HD on a direct-connect setup? First I lost a few channels now almost everything is gone. Only channel left is 4.1 and 7.1


Some confirmation by anyone would be great - I'm fighting it out with TWC who are telling me that "recently" they began encrypting all of their HD local signals. Without notice, of course.
I haven't lost any channels on direct hookup.whether they encrypt or not, they have a right to secure their signal. There are thousands of cable modem customers splitting their lines to get "free tv"


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/20746331
> 
> 
> Has anyone else lost all of their HD on a direct-connect setup? First I lost a few channels now almost everything is gone. Only channel left is 4.1 and 7.1
> 
> 
> Some confirmation by anyone would be great - I'm fighting it out with TWC who are telling me that "recently" they began encrypting all of their HD local signals. Without notice, of course.



Read up on 'Clear QAM' to gain an understanding of this.


A_C


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/20746331
> 
> 
> Has anyone else lost all of their HD on a direct-connect setup? First I lost a few channels now almost everything is gone. Only channel left is 4.1 and 7.1
> 
> 
> Some confirmation by anyone would be great - I'm fighting it out with TWC who are telling me that "recently" they began encrypting all of their HD local signals. Without notice, of course.



Could this be related?


There was a recent firmware update, and I've just discovered that the component output on my SA 4250HDC box won't work. I'll need to do some more troubleshooting for more details, but I've confirmed that the hookup is correct, and I get sound but no picture. I've been getting some serious audio/video dropouts through HDMI, which prompted the move and the discovery. Everything is going through an iScan Duo VP, which reports no signal when I'm on component. The menu setup is also different, as there's no option to choose component video that I can find. I also noticed a split-second display of some HDMI-related message once or twice; it's not on the screen long enough for me to read.


I should mention there's a Samsung box at work (I forget the model), which uses component and has no problem. Does any of this sound familiar to anyone?


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Could this be related?
> 
> 
> There was a recent firmware update, and I've just discovered that the component output on my SA 4250HDC box won't work. I'll need to do some more troubleshooting for more details, but I've confirmed that the hookup is correct, and I get sound but no picture. I've been getting some serious audio/video dropouts through HDMI, which prompted the move and the discovery. Everything is going through an iScan Duo VP, which reports no signal when I'm on component. The menu setup is also different, as there's no option to choose component video that I can find. I also noticed a split-second display of some HDMI-related message once or twice; it's not on the screen long enough for me to read.
> 
> 
> I should mention there's a Samsung box at work (I forget the model), which uses component and has no problem. Does any of this sound familiar to anyone?



your box problem absolutely has no relation to pdroth's clear qammproblem.


make sure u disconnect the hdmi cable from box otherwise component may not work. some boxes cannot output high res on more that 1 output at a time. but they can output 1 hi res (component or hdmi) and 1 low res (ch 3 or composite yellow plug) out at same time.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/20753126
> 
> 
> your box problem absolutely has no relation to pdroth's clear qammproblem.
> 
> 
> make sure u disconnect the hdmi cable from box otherwise component may not work. some boxes cannot output high res on more that 1 output at a time. but they can output 1 hi res (component or hdmi) and 1 low res (ch 3 or composite yellow plug) out at same time.



As mentioned, I had yet to do deeper research and it may not be the box. Suspicion is now the VP, as I got component to work on the VP's second input. Component wasn't working even with HDMI disconnected (first thing I did) after first displaying distorted color (no blue), then nothing upon disconnecting and reconnecting the component cable. What throws me off is that apparent HDMI-type message that flashed but doesn't stay on screen long enough for me to read. Maybe this weekend I'll get more opportunity to really work things over. No gun-jumping.


Still, the box menu changed, and I wonder what the firmware update actually did.


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/20752077
> 
> 
> Read up on 'Clear QAM' to gain an understanding of this.
> 
> 
> A_C




I think I understand it well already....


I did get an email from someone at DOITT yesterday saying per the Engineering at TWC all local channels in SD and HD are in the clear. So the rep that called me had the wrong info (of course). My reply to DOITT asking for the engineer to research my problem further since a rescan has not rectified problem has not yet been answered.


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/20746331
> 
> 
> Has anyone else lost all of their HD on a direct-connect setup? First I lost a few channels now almost everything is gone. Only channel left is 4.1 and 7.1
> 
> 
> Some confirmation by anyone would be great - I'm fighting it out with TWC who are telling me that "recently" they began encrypting all of their HD local signals. Without notice, of course.



That happened to me last weekend (midtown Manhattan, East) with my 8300HD and YPbPr to a plasma. Mentioned this above, with someone nearby confirming a similar problem. Many HDs in the 700 series were out initially (blank or 'Try latter"), then most channels (1 upward) went out several hours. Maybe it was a node-related amp being replaced.


When everything was restored (last Sunday evening?) it seemed I was no longer getting the image breakups that rarely pop up on certain channels (e.g., Discovery, Planet Green) when fine details move too rapidly, a symptom of inadequate bitrates. Haven't really had enough time and channel hopping to confirm that. [EDIT: Too optimistic. Rapid camera pans over forests during a DVRed Friday Discovery show were breaking up,] -- John


----------



## JeffMoney

It's now been a week and my channel 446 hd2 part of the MLB package still gets a blank screen it does not click into 1080i but channel 445 hd does I called twc about the problem and still no change even resetting the box does not help.. So it's not on my end my other box has the same problem


----------



## UnnDunn

Or maybe TWC is refusing to pay an inflated price for a product that holds negligible value for 8 months out of every year.


----------



## Jake NYC

Does anyone else think SNY Mets broadcast quality sucks on TWC, especially compared to YES Yankee broadcasts?


YES has always been a little better for me-- about as good as HD can look. But this year it seems like SNY is slipping even further. Why should that be?


Granted, I've recently switched to a larger (64") tv, so the quality differences are amplified, but I remember being generally pleased way back when we first got SNY HD, especially for CitiField games.


Thoughts?


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jake NYC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone else think SNY Mets broadcast quality sucks on TWC, especially compared to YES Yankee broadcasts?
> 
> 
> YES has always been a little better for me-- about as good as HD can look. But this year it seems like SNY is slipping even further. Why should that be?
> 
> 
> Granted, I've recently switched to a larger (64") tv, so the quality differences are amplified, but I remember being generally pleased way back when we first got SNY HD, especially for CitiField games.
> 
> 
> Thoughts?



sny hd used to be delivered terestrially(fiber optic) to operators but switched to satellite uplink in the past few months


----------



## Jake NYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/20775614
> 
> 
> sny hd used to be delivered terestrially(fiber optic) to operators but switched to satellite uplink in the past few months



ok, thanks for that info. Would that definitely in general cause a loss of quality? Do they know/acknowledge it has made the quality worse?

Do they care?


----------



## gtsgts

With the NFL network and red zone coming to Charter do you guys think there's a possibility that Time Warner will get it?


----------



## toadfannc

Quote:

Originally Posted by *gtsgts* 
With the NFL network and red zone coming to Charter do you guys think there's a possibility that Time Warner will get it?
If you want the NFLN and Red Zone, email the TWC execs:

[email protected] (TWC VP sports programming)
[email protected] (TWC Sr VP of programming)
[email protected] (TWC CEO)


----------



## demonscars

I've been having a ton of problems with my whole house dvrs. The first is randomly things won't record. If you turn it on when it's taping it'll look like it's recording but then after it's finished it'll be gone. Nothing in the record log. This seems to happen most with USA-HD.


Then post firmware upgrade boxes are extremely laggy. In addition there's a serious problem where some shows won't play back on a box in another room. I get a "recording currently unavailable" message. Other shows do work. It's completely random. Just now I experienced a brand new thing where the show recorded on another box started but then about 5 minutes in stopped and gave me the currently unavailable message, even though the display looks like the whole show recorded and is playable on the box that it was recorded on.


Can anyone help?


----------



## Berk32

August 5, 2011



> Quote:
> In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned:
> 
> 
> On or about August 15, 2011 Sleuth (ch. 107) will be rebranded as Cloo by the provider.
> 
> 
> On or about September 6, 2011 we will launch Team HD Channels 2-9 on ch. 402-409 and Game HD Channels 3-9 on ch. 433-439. Also on that date, we will make the following changes: NBA/MLS Team Channels will move from ch. 401-410 to ch. 361-370, MLB/NHL Game Channels will move from ch. 431-444 to ch. 381-394, Team HD will move from 412 to 401, Game HD will move from 445 to 431 and Game HD 2 will move from 446 to 432.
> 
> 
> On or about September 14, 2011 we will launch CNC World on ch. 502, ART on ch. 508 and MediaSet International on ch. 552. These channels will be part of our International Premium services.
> 
> 
> On or about September 26, 2011 History International (ch. 130) will be rebranded as H2 by the provider.


----------



## HDOrlando

Berk,


Thanks for posting that.


We now finally know the date Sleuth becomes Cloo. It would be great if it and Chiller launched in HD.


Were getting those Team and Game HD channels here in Orlando on September 30th. Going to be nice to have.


----------



## ILW

Starting this weekend, when I tune to a non-HD channel, I am now automatically switched to the HD channel, if there is one. Same thing if I try to record a non-HD channel.


I did find a setting where I could disable this feature, called "AutoHD."


In a related change, when I tune to channel 1, the non-HD NY1 (without the AutoHD), the channel logo says NY1-HD and I get a letterboxed version of the HD station in SD (i.e., I'm getting an SD feed of the HD station).


----------



## gtsgts

Yeah, the regular channels are now in HD.


----------



## MikeNY718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ILW* /forum/post/20794157
> 
> 
> Starting this weekend, when I tune to a non-HD channel, I am now automatically switched to the HD channel, if there is one. Same thing if I try to record a non-HD channel.
> 
> 
> I did find a setting where I could disable this feature, called "AutoHD."
> 
> 
> In a related change, when I tune to channel 1, the non-HD NY1 (without the AutoHD), the channel logo says NY1-HD and I get a letterboxed version of the HD station in SD (i.e., I'm getting an SD feed of the HD station).



Wow, this is huge. I've been waiting for this for a long time. I cringe everytime I go over someone's house and they have an HDTV and they're sitting there watching SD. Cablevision has been doing this for a while.


Perhaps an even bigger deal is the second point you mentioned. If I'm reading this correctly, then TWC isn't even transmitting the SD feeds at all. That would mean that they are either only using HD boxes now or that they are still transmitting the SD feeds but the HD boxes simply can't see them. A lesser possibility is that a software update allows old SD boxes to access HD streams and output them in SD.


Whatever the case, this is very good news. It's easy to remember 2 ---> 702, but many of the HDs in the 600s have no rhyme or reason to their placement at all. I hope that they eventually phase out the duplicate channel numbers in the 6-700s and streamline the channel lineup (though Cablevision has yet to do so after all this time).


----------



## ILW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeNY718* /forum/post/20797632
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps an even bigger deal is the second point you mentioned. If I'm reading this correctly, then TWC isn't even transmitting the SD feeds at all. That would mean that they are either only using HD boxes now or that they are still transmitting the SD feeds but the HD boxes simply can't see them. A lesser possibility is that a software update allows old SD boxes to access HD streams and output them in SD.



I should have been clearer. the SD feeds are still there. It's just that, coincidentally, NY1 has changed its SD feed so that it is basically an SD version of the HD channel, letterboxed and still showing the HD logo. The cable box still shows that it is being transmitted at SD (480). If you go to a different channel, say channel 2, you still get the full frame SD feed, not a version of the HD feed.


----------



## MikeNY718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ILW* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I should have been clearer. the SD feeds are still there. It's just that, coincidentally, NY1 has changed its SD feed so that it is basically an SD version of the HD channel, letterboxed and still showing the HD logo. The cable box still shows that it is being transmitted at SD (480). If you go to a different channel, say channel 2, you still get the full frame SD feed, not a version of the HD feed.



Ok, that makes sense. I'll have to check it out when I get home, but do you know if all of the HD channels work this way? I ask because on the enhanced menu many channels which have HD counterparts were missing the "Watch in HD" option so I was wondering if they are more on the ball with this.


----------



## king of k1ngs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ILW* /forum/post/20794157
> 
> 
> Starting this weekend, when I tune to a non-HD channel, I am now automatically switched to the HD channel, if there is one. Same thing if I try to record a non-HD channel.
> 
> 
> I did find a setting where I could disable this feature, called "AutoHD."
> 
> 
> In a related change, when I tune to channel 1, the non-HD NY1 (without the AutoHD), the channel logo says NY1-HD and I get a letterboxed version of the HD station in SD (i.e., I'm getting an SD feed of the HD station).



Which cable box do you have?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ILW* /forum/post/20797989
> 
> 
> I should have been clearer. the SD feeds are still there. It's just that, coincidentally, NY1 has changed its SD feed so that it is basically an SD version of the HD channel, letterboxed and still showing the HD logo. The cable box still shows that it is being transmitted at SD (480). If you go to a different channel, say channel 2, you still get the full frame SD feed, not a version of the HD feed.



a number of channels are doing this.

ESPN, for example.


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

LOVING the Auto-HD feature. Unfortunately, it's not on there for all of the channels yet. Just tried VH1 and MTV and neither switched to the HD version. But TWC has really stepped it up lately. I actually have been having very few (if any) glitches.


----------



## ILW

Quote:

Originally Posted by *king of k1ngs* 
which cable box do you have?
8300hdc


----------



## king of k1ngs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ILW* /forum/post/20800542
> 
> 
> 8300hdc



I have the same one. I guess Lower Manhattan doesn't have the update yet.


----------



## skywing269

Just wondering if anyone here is using TWC via Cable Card on a PC based tuner. I was looking into getting either the Ceton InfiniTV 4 or the HD Homerun Prime and just wanted to see if anyone had experiences doing the same here. I assume since I wouldnt be using their DVR service I wouldnt have to pay them the $13/mo for it and would just have to pay the $2.50 charge for the card itself.


----------



## heinriph

There also seems to be a new feature on the Program Guide - press once to get the Guide, press once more to get a selection of Favorites, On Demand, HD, Subscribed, and something else.


(Apologies if this was already mentioned and I missed it)


Didn't have time to explore, but looks promising.


(Spent last week with the in-laws and their Comcast box - what an unholy mess that GUI was - I'm loving my Navigator now!)


----------



## SRFast

Hi. A few years back I signed up for a two (2) year commitment/10% monthly discount program, but it appears this promotion has ended. Does anyone know if this promotion is still being offered? I would like to know your experiences before I call TWC CS.


TIA & Regards....JL


----------



## Berk32

we very recently got FOX on demand added to prime time on demand


----------



## HDOrlando

Berk32,


Bright House Orlando got it Tuesday. Is that when you got it?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20811160
> 
> 
> Berk32,
> 
> 
> Bright House Orlando got it Tuesday. Is that when you got it?



i only noticed it today - but its only shows that aired the last few nights.... so must've been sometime in the last few days.... if not today...


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRFast* /forum/post/20803818
> 
> 
> Hi. A few years back I signed up for a two (2) year commitment/10% monthly discount program, but it appears this promotion has ended. Does anyone know if this promotion is still being offered? I would like to know your experiences before I call TWC CS.



Got a one-year deal (triple services) through their Retention dept. Getting Showtime free, but dropped Movie Pass/Encore and premium TMC to keep bills


----------



## coreynyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/20812633
> 
> 
> Got a one-year deal (triple services) through their Retention dept. Getting Showtime free, but dropped Movie Pass/Encore and premium TMC to keep bills


----------



## TW CSR

TWC New York City no longer has Price Lock Guarantees or 10% off agreements. Your best bet for a reduced rate is Retention Department, if you are considering switching providers.


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/20821001
> 
> 
> Exactly how much are you paying exactly? Did you have to threaten to cancel?



No threats. Just requested, as prices kept rising, a


----------



## timewaster

what is the phone number for the retention department?


----------



## John Mason

^^^Saying "retention" when they ask what you're calling about initially (automated, 212 674 9100) puts you through, or asking to be switched if you reach another department. -- John


----------



## allstar3970

I'm sure this has been addressed here, but what's up with the bad lag on the 8300HDC? My previous 3 year old box started dropping recordings so I exchanged it out at the 23rd st location. Got home, hooked it up and the input delay is HORRIBLE. Thought I got a bum box, but seems like others have had this issue.


Is there another HD-DVR box I can request from them that doesnt have this issue? I have an install appointment on Tuesday as I am moving to a new apartment, would they be able send a new box with the technician if I request it in advance?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allstar3970* /forum/post/20839579
> 
> 
> I'm sure this has been addressed here, but what's up with the bad lag on the 8300HDC? My previous 3 year old box started dropping recordings so I exchanged it out at the 23rd st location. Got home, hooked it up and the input delay is HORRIBLE. Thought I got a bum box, but seems like others have had this issue.
> 
> 
> Is there another HD-DVR box I can request from them that doesnt have this issue? I have an install appointment on Tuesday as I am moving to a new apartment, would they be able send a new box with the technician if I request it in advance?



you cant request one in advance. You can always ask what they have in the truck


I can't believe they're still giving out 8300s... any box made after that (Samsung, Cisco) has twice the hard drive storage...


----------



## allstar3970




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/20839650
> 
> 
> you cant request one in advance. You can always ask what they have in the truck
> 
> 
> I can't believe they're still giving out 8300s... any box made after that (Samsung, Cisco) has twice the hard drive storage...



Thanks for the tip, I'll do that, if they dont have anything else i'll just have to go back to the location and request a different one. What is the general consensus on the best brand/model to have?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allstar3970* /forum/post/20839670
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tip, I'll do that, if they dont have anything else i'll just have to go back to the location and request a different one. What is the general consensus on the best brand/model to have?



they all have some minor flaws.... samsung may have some more annoying ones, but i haven't kept up.


same software - similar hardware (8300hdc is older, which is probably why its slower with the same software)


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allstar3970* /forum/post/20839670
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tip, I'll do that, if they dont have anything else i'll just have to go back to the location and request a different one. What is the general consensus on the best brand/model to have?



You can hook up an external hard drive to the 8300HD (not *c*)


----------



## Berk32

August 19, 2011
Quote:

In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned:


On August 1, 2011 Encore WAM was rebranded as Encore Family and Encore Mystery was rebranded as Encore Suspense by the provider.


On or about September 14, 2011 National Jewish TV will no longer be shown on ch. 157 and can now be found on ch. 120.


On or about October 6, 2011 we will move the content from the following channels to Movies on Demand (ch. 1000): HD Movies on Demand (ch. 700), International Movies on Demand (ch. 500) and Events on Demand (ch. 350). We will also move the content from Movies on Demand Thriller (ch. 1005) to Movies on Demand Hits (ch. 1002), Adult HD on Demand (ch. 301) to Adult on Demand (ch. 300) and TWC Movie Pass HD to TWC Movies Pass (ch. 267). Also on that date, we cease carriage of the following channels: HD Movies on Demand (ch. 700), International Movies on Demand (ch. 500), Events on Demand (ch. 350), Movies on Demand Thriller (ch. 1005), Adult HD on Demand (ch. 301) and TWC Movie Pass HD (ch. 291).


----------



## HDOrlando

Thanks as always for posting that.


It sucks they are going to move the HD content from the HD OD's to the standard channels . I hope BHN doesn't follow.


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/20839650
> 
> 
> you cant request one in advance. You can always ask what they have in the truck
> 
> 
> I can't believe they're still giving out 8300s... any box made after that (Samsung, Cisco) has twice the hard drive storage...



Can you hook up an external drive to either of those?


What are the box options for Time Warner? What are the newest?


----------



## beinstein

Quote:

Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* 
You can hook up an external hard drive to the 8300HD (not *c*)
I still have my trusty SA8300HD with an external 1TB eSATA HD


From what I read up here I am not looking to part with it anytime soon


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

Any word on an OD update for Starz or TMC?


My parents also have Movieplex on demand, even though they don't have that as an option for a regular channel. Anyone know what it is?


----------



## Satch Man

Greetings NYC,


I am from the Wisconsin area, and study different division rollout times for Navigator updates. We just got ODN 4.1 about a month ago. For those who got ODN 5.0 in NYC with the new Auto-HD feature, what is your Navigator version number if known? Some areas of New York just got version 5.0, but no Auto HD activation control. Thanks in advance!


Jack


----------



## Satch Man

Quote:

Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC* 
Can you hook up an external drive to either of those?


What are the box options for Time Warner? What are the newest?
Greetings Digital Freak,


I love the MDN version (No-C) SA-8300 for it's speed compared to ODN, (all C-boxes, and Samsungs.) The newest DVR's are the Cisco 8600 and the Cisco 8642. The Cisco 8642 does have whole house DVR functions on it, but requires a truck roll to activate them. The Samsung 3270 is the newest box from that company, and the Samsung 3272 is the whole house DVR model, requiring the truck role for whole house activation.


All whole house units have 500GB's of storage. If you are LUCKY, you might be able to get one at a TWC office, BUT the whole house options of the Cisco 8642 and Samsung 3272 will be disabled. Most of the other new DVR boxes have 320GB's of storage.


The Samsung 3270 and 3272 do NOT have PIP because of a manufacturers' decision. They can be buggy with HDMI, but are good with component cables. They are the fastest modern boxes. A close second, that seems to be more reliable with HDMI is the Cisco 8640 and 8642.


For the non-DVR subscriber any Samsung series 3000 box or Cisco 4000 series box, should run Navigator well. The SA models below version 3000, and all Pioneer models are too old to run Navigator well.


Jack


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Satch Man* 
Greetings Digital Freak,


I love the MDN version (No-C) SA-8300 for it's speed compared to ODN, (all C-boxes, and Samsungs.) The newest DVR's are the Cisco 8600 and the Cisco 8642. The Cisco 8642 does have whole house DVR functions on it, but requires a truck roll to activate them. The Samsung 3270 is the newest box from that company, and the Samsung 3272 is the whole house DVR model, requiring the truck role for whole house activation.


All whole house units have 500GB's of storage. If you are LUCKY, you might be able to get one at a TWC office, BUT the whole house options of the Cisco 8642 and Samsung 3272 will be disabled. Most of the other new DVR boxes have 320GB's of storage.


The Samsung 3270 and 3272 do NOT have PIP because of a manufacturers' decision. They can be buggy with HDMI, but are good with component cables. They are the fastest modern boxes. A close second, that seems to be more reliable with HDMI is the Cisco 8640 and 8642.


For the non-DVR subscriber any Samsung series 3000 box or Cisco 4000 series box, should run Navigator well. The SA models below version 3000, and all Pioneer models are too old to run Navigator well.


Jack
Jack,


Thanks so much for the detailed info. Do any of the DVR boxes allow you to attach an external hard drive?


----------



## margoba

You can attach a drive to MDN devices like the 8300HD (not the HDC), but all the others are hit or miss at best.


-barry


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/20859995
> 
> 
> You can attach a drive to MDN devices like the 8300HD (not the HDC), but all the others are hit or miss at best.
> 
> 
> -barry



True. I guess the flip side is that one of those devices has double the hard drive, no?


----------



## Jake NYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/20859995
> 
> 
> You can attach a drive to MDN devices like the 8300HD (not the HDC), but all the others are hit or miss at best.
> 
> 
> -barry



I have the old-school 8300HD and dread the day when it conks out and has to be replaced. My samsung 3270 in my bedroom is no comparison in terms of responsiveness. And the lag from the remote commands impacts tremendously on the user experience.


I was under the impression the 8300HD's are basically no longer available. Isn't that the case? Are there any other newer boxes running the MDN software available?


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/20859995
> 
> 
> You can attach a drive to MDN devices like the 8300HD (not the HDC), but all the others are hit or miss at best.
> 
> 
> -barry




'course, my 8300HDC had a 160GB external drive. I replaced it and haven't had the time to hook it backup yet though.


Maybe it's the size? 160GB will work but others won't? My old 8300HDC had the external drive for about two years.


----------



## HRAMOS1965

what does it mean when samsung box reboots and says 620 repeats


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC* /forum/post/20861083
> 
> 
> True. I guess the flip side is that one of those devices has double the hard drive, no?



Yes, most of the newer boxes have bigger hard drives: some have 320GB and others have 500GB.


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jake NYC* /forum/post/20862020
> 
> 
> I have the old-school 8300HD and dread the day when it conks out and has to be replaced. My samsung 3270 in my bedroom is no comparison in terms of responsiveness. And the lag from the remote commands impacts tremendously on the user experience.
> 
> 
> I was under the impression the 8300HD's are basically no longer available. Isn't that the case? Are there any other newer boxes running the MDN software available?



Time Warner still recycles some of the old 8300HD's, but there are no new ones being added to the mix. My understanding is that MDN is pretty much software designed to support obsolete hardware, and there will be no new MDN boxes. Pity.


My solution was to get two 500GB "whole house" boxes. That gives me the storage that I need, but I pay the ODN price of sluggish response and (more importantly) less reliability.


-barry


----------



## beinstein

anyone else suddenly notice HBO 3D on demand?


any word on HBO GO for TWC customers?


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beinstein* /forum/post/20867695
> 
> 
> anyone else suddenly notice HBO 3D on demand?
> 
> 
> any word on HBO GO for TWC customers?



TWC is making some great additions for on demand.


Anything on Starz or TMC?


----------



## rit56

There was a download today downtown. I now am not getting channel 685, Showtime I don't get channel 666 but I get 667, 668,669 but no 670, I am getting Starz which I don't subscribe to.


I swapped the box and it's the same issue. Samsung


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rit56* /forum/post/20893268
> 
> 
> There was a download today downtown. I now am not getting channel 785, Showtime I don't get channel 666 but I get 667, 668,669 but no 670, I am getting Starz which I don't subscribe to.
> 
> 
> I swapped the box and it's the same issue. Samsung



no update for northern manhattan.


oddly enough - 785 has NEVER been in use for an HD channel.


----------



## rit56

What do you mean?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rit56* /forum/post/20895278
> 
> 
> What do you mean?



i mean its odd that you're getting anything on 785 - not like its some old information that got readded to your box (which has happened before)


----------



## Berk32

September 2, 2011



> Quote:
> The previously announced changes scheduled for September 6, 2011 have been postponed. As a reminder those changes included the launch of Team HD Channels 2-9 on ch. 402-409 and Game HD Channels 3-9 on ch. 433-439. Also, NBA/MLS Team Channels will move from ch. 401-410 to ch. 361-370, MLB/NHL Game Channels will move from ch. 431-444 to ch. 381-394, Team HD will move from 412 to 401, Game HD will move from 445 to 431 and Game HD 2 will move from 446 to 432.
> 
> 
> The previously announced launch of CNC World scheduled for September 14, 2011 will now launch as a basic service available only in digital format and viewable with digital cable-compatible equipment such as a digital converter or a digital television (or other device) that includes a QAM tuner.
> 
> 
> The previously announced changes scheduled for October 6, 2011 will now occur on October 13, 2011. As a reminer those changes include moving the content from the following channels to Movies on Demand (ch. 1000): HD Movies on Demand (ch. 700), International Movies on Demand (ch. 500) and Events on Demand (ch. 350). We will also move the content from Movies on Demand Thriller (ch. 1005) to Movies on Demand Hits (ch. 1002), Adult HD on Demand (ch. 301) to Adult on Demand (ch. 300) and TWC Movie Pass HD to TWC Movies Pass (ch. 267). Also on that date, we cease carriage of the following channels: HD Movies on Demand (ch. 700), International Movies on Demand (ch. 500), Events on Demand (ch. 350), Movies on Demand Thriller (ch. 1005), Adult HD on Demand (ch. 301) and TWC Movie Pass HD (ch. 291).


----------



## lee7n

hey folks, got FIOS today. If you can get it, do so. It is like a whole different world. TWC feels like a backwater to me now. Everything works the way it should, no dropouts. Channel changing almost instant, very fast guide browsing. Internet is blazing fast with 35/35. Can steam video to my ps3 and they play now lol. Their wireless router kinda sucks but I connected it to my netgear and I get like 3 times the speed but that is to be expected I guess. So good riddance TWC, now I can finally watch NFL network and HDNET which I think is a fair trade for NY1 and BBC America HD. I will miss our arguments over which is the best piece of crap cable box. Time to join the fios forum, will miss you guys.

Peace


----------



## scott_bernstein

Quote:

Originally Posted by *lee7n* 
hey folks, got FIOS today. If you can get it, do so. It is like a whole different world. TWC feels like a backwater to me now. Everything works the way it should, no dropouts. Channel changing almost instant, very fast guide browsing. Internet is blazing fast with 35/35. Can steam video to my ps3 and they play now lol. Their wireless router kinda sucks but I connected it to my netgear and I get like 3 times the speed but that is to be expected I guess. So good riddance TWC, now I can finally watch NFL network and HDNET which I think is a fair trade for NY1 and BBC America HD. I will miss our arguments over which is the best piece of crap cable box. Time to join the fios forum, will miss you guys.

Peace
Glad you finally got to join the FIOS party. I'm in 100% agreement. Despite missing out on some semi-key channels on FIOS, I would NEVER go back to TWC.


FYI, This forum is far better for FIOS than the one here at avsforum:
http://www.dslreports.com/forum/vzfiostv


----------



## Berk32

until MSG HD shows up on Fios.......


(plus fios still isnt available in my building, but even if it were)


----------



## scott_bernstein

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Berk32* 
until MSG HD shows up on Fios.......


(plus fios still isnt available in my building, but even if it were)
Yeah, that will be just short of never. Or at least until the courts FORCE the Dolans to comply, which they have already done....or tried to do, but they are appealing, I believe....


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n* /forum/post/20932580
> 
> 
> hey folks, got FIOS today. If you can get it, do so. It is like a whole different world. TWC feels like a backwater to me now. Everything works the way it should, no dropouts. Channel changing almost instant, very fast guide browsing. Internet is blazing fast with 35/35. Can steam video to my ps3 and they play now lol. Their wireless router kinda sucks but I connected it to my netgear and I get like 3 times the speed but that is to be expected I guess. So good riddance TWC, now I can finally watch NFL network and HDNET which I think is a fair trade for NY1 and BBC America HD. I will miss our arguments over which is the best piece of crap cable box. Time to join the fios forum, will miss you guys.
> 
> Peace



I would do it in a heartbeat. Unfortunately, I don't see my new landlord making the decision to wire my building...and I don't know how to convince him to do so.










Hell, I don't even know if they've wired my street at this point. A friend of mine *ahem* dated *ahem* a Fios worker and he said they're working as fast as they can to wire all the streets that they can. He said that they are working on Queens right now.


But who knows...


----------



## John Mason

Looks like an update glitch today (8300 HD, rebooted, midtown east). Slow remote/STB responses in general, keyboard search function (press B) doesn't work after 'loading data' message (no programs appear), intermittent 'loading data' just for main menu, etc. -- John


EDIT: One day later the glitch seems to have disappeared. Maybe another update fixed the 8300HD problem. Now program titles appear in the 'find shows' section without a 'loading data' delay, after pressing "B," and the page up/down key scrolls Guide titles without delays to 'load data'.


----------



## rit56

They did the update downtown 2 weeks ago and my 8300HD died. A tech had to come as well. I have the Samsung box now which is a bit better, a lot more storage space. BTW the tech had to adjust my signal. It wasn't working from the TWC support phone people. Crazy but I do like the bigger hard drive, it's not as laggy as the 8300 either


----------



## Berk32

September 16, 2011


> Quote:
> On or about September 29, 2011 we will cease carriage of Korean News Network (KNN) on ch. 535.
> 
> 
> On or about November 3, 2011 the content from Primetime HD on Demand (ch. 698/1010) will be moved to Primetime on Demand (ch. 1009/1994), the content from Cutting Edge on Demand (ch. 1021/1989) will be moved to Entertainment on Demand (1012/1993), the content from Kids Preschool on Demand (ch. 1048/1990) will be moved to Kids on Demand (ch. 1047/1991) and the content from Big Ten Network HD on Demand (ch. 471) will be moved to TWC Sports Pass on Demand. We will also cease carriage of Primetime HD on Demand (ch. 698/1010), Cutting Edge on Demand (ch. 1021/1989), Kids Preschool on Demand (ch. 1048/1990) and Big Ten Network HD on Demand (ch. 471).
> 
> 
> On or about November 9, 2011 we will launch Milenio on ch. 856 and TV Japan HD on ch. 514. Melenio will be part of our El Paquetazo and DTV en Español offering. TV Japan HD will be part of our International Premium offering. Also on that date, we will move TV Japan from ch. 541 to ch. 515.


----------



## beinstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/20934366
> 
> 
> Looks like an update glitch today (8300 HD, rebooted, midtown east). Slow remote/STB responses in general, keyboard search function (press B) doesn't work after 'loading data' message (no programs appear), intermittent 'loading data' just for main menu, etc. -- John
> 
> 
> EDIT: One day later the glitch seems to have disappeared. Maybe another update fixed the 8300HD problem. Now program titles appear in the 'find shows' section without a 'loading data' delay, after pressing "B," and the page up/down key scrolls Guide titles without delays to 'load data'.



They hit my 8300HD with the update a few days ago- looks like 2 reboots and the guide is not working


Anything past 6 hrs in the future says; "Loading.." and never does


----------



## halmax




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beinstein* /forum/post/20962019
> 
> 
> They hit my 8300HD with the update a few days ago- looks like 2 reboots and the guide is not working
> 
> 
> Anything past 6 hrs in the future says; "Loading.." and never does



Same here in the East 20s. I got the guide to show a day ahead once, but haven't been able to repeat it since.


----------



## halmax




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *halmax* /forum/post/20963782
> 
> 
> Same here in the East 20s. I got the guide to show a day ahead once, but haven't been able to repeat it since.



Now that real time has caught up with the time my guide info had ended, the guide seems to have restored itself. We'll see if it keeps working.


----------



## tamanaco

Can those folks in Manhattan that have been hit with the recent update tell us what's the new ODN version that has been pushed to your DVRs?


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beinstein* /forum/post/20962019
> 
> 
> They hit my 8300HD with the update a few days ago- looks like 2 reboots and the guide is not working
> 
> 
> Anything past 6 hrs in the future says; "Loading.." and never does



Not sure if it was an update starting at about 5 pm yesterday. Had glitches then and after a reboot lost cable, phone, and Internet service until about 9 am today (midtown east, 8300HD). Thought it was a major cable network fault. Initially screen menus related to programs read "No Strings," then the screen only had a lower-left white rectangle with just the channel number. -- John

*EDIT: A CSR says it was a fault in my building, affecting others, too, and credited my account for 16 hrs downtime.*


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamanaco* /forum/post/20965308
> 
> 
> Can those folks in Manhattan that have been hit with the recent update tell us what's the new ODN version that has been pushed to your DVRs?



only southern manhattan....


northern manahttan still hasnt gotten any update yet this summer


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/20957314
> 
> 
> September 16, 2011



I wonder if milenio is coming to the Texas Time Warner systems as well because we have Multimedios which owns milenio (a 24/7 spanish news network) I would not be suprised if the legal notices for texas show this channel as being added. Here in North Texas they added 8 new spanish channels this year:


Mexico 22

Once TV

Discovery Familia

Cine Mexicano

Teleformula

Venemovies

CBTV Michoacan

AYM Sports


Also I wish we had an HD lineup as good as NYC. North Texas only has 113 HD channels currently.


Berk32 do you think that TWC moving more channels over to SDV is a sign of HD channel adds? TWC announced that on October 3rd 121 SD channels are going SDV here in North Texas.


----------



## Berk32

Quote:

Originally Posted by *kevin120* 
Berk32 do you think that TWC moving more channels over to SDV is a sign of HD channel adds? TWC announced that on October 3rd 121 SD channels are going SDV here in North Texas.
they announced over here over a year ago that a whole bunch of SD channels would go SDV, and for the most part it hasn't happened yet.


Last time i checked, only a handful were actually moved (and most of the new channels added have gone straight to SDV)


----------



## heinriph

So my 8300HD (MDN) box died last week - all recordings disappeared, and when I rebooted the click of death was deafening. Eventually came back up in 'live-only' functionality, but it's time to do something.


Have another 8300HD (oDN) box that's still OK.


Current bill for 2 DVRs plus 4 Premiums is $212.


So do I just replace the dead box and stay at $212, or is this the moment to switch to Signature Home white glove service? That would place me at $199 + $42 for the 4 premiums. $241 minimum, plus tax, presumably.


Has anyone been getting any extra discounts on the Signature service?


I'd love for this to me by Fios moment, but it's not available in my neck of the woods yet.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/20965939
> 
> 
> they announced over here over a year ago that a whole bunch of SD channels would go SDV, and for the most part it hasn't happened yet.
> 
> 
> Last time i checked, only a handful were actually moved (and most of the new channels added have gone straight to SDV)



I am pretty sure this is ago for october 3rd. TWC has already rearranged 4 QAMs


they moved:


693MHz -> 111MHz

699MHz -> 117MHz

711MHz -> 249MHz


111MHz

KDFW HD

KXAS HD

KXAS DFW Non Stop

KXAS Universal Sports


117MHz

HBO HD

SHOWTIME HD

HDPPv


249MHz

KDAF HD

KDAF Antenna TV

KDFI HD

KPXD HD


They also moved some other channels around:


603MHz -> 573MHz

Starz


609MHz -> 573MHz

Showtime

TMC


621MHz -> 573MHz

Golf channel SD

Oxygen


687MHz -> 573MHz

Boomerang


813MHz -> 573MHz

HBO

Cinemax


now 573MHz has:


573MHz

Boomerang

Oxygen

Golf

HBO

Showtime

Starz

Cinemax

Movie Channel

Navigator VOD barker ODN boxes only not on regular motorola boxes.

Kids ondemand Barker ODN boxes only not on regular motorola boxes.

VOD lineup info channel ODN boxes only not on regular motorola boxes.


The QAMs these channels that were moved to 573MHz came from all of the channels still mapped to them are set to go SDV so it looks like October 3rd is a done deal as they sent Tivo Users a letter in the mail that was recieved by September 3rd.


----------



## Berk32

you really dont need to be listing in detail all of Texas's changes in the NY thread...


It's just going to confuse some people


----------



## G1Ravage

I was out of town for the past week. I came home to find that some things have changed on my 8300HD. The program guide listings are somewhat different, and now list a copyright for Tribune Media Services, but it's not quite in the ODN style, either.


I can no longer access channel 996. It says to access that channel, I need to call customer service. I can't remember the other way of checking my software version. I also now have "nearest tune".


----------



## heinriph

1) Is it possible to get whole-house functionality without ordering Signature service (I have no use for the phone portion)? Understand the truck roll is necessary, but can you buy 'whole-home' as a separate service?


2) Does anyone know if an 8300HD (not C) with a dead HDD would work (and record etc) using only an external HDD?


3) Does anyone know if TWC would allow me to use my own 8300HD box is I bought one from eBay - would they activate it, etc?


----------



## gtsgts

If you buy a movie on HD movie on demand aren't you suppose to be able to see the movie on all the cable boxes in the home? I'm only getting the movie on one box.


----------



## HDOrlando

The New Game and Team HD channels 2-9/3-9 respectively launched on Bright House Bakersfield so they are indeed available.


I know you guys got delayed but now we know the delay is a TWC NYC problem rather than them not launching at all.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20977079
> 
> 
> The New Game and Team HD channels 2-9/3-9 respectively launched on Bright House Bakersfield so they are indeed available.
> 
> 
> I know you guys got delayed but now we know the delay is a TWC NYC problem rather than them not launching at all.



are the new game hd channels actually showing games?


We normally get updates wednesday mornings - so we'll see what happens.


----------



## HDOrlando

Not yet according to a BHN user I know in Bakersfield.


They might be waiting till Hockey season starts.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20977665
> 
> 
> Not yet according to a BHN user I know in Bakersfield.
> 
> 
> They might be waiting till Hockey season starts.



so the channels are just placeholders then....


----------



## HDOrlando

For now at least.


----------



## Berk32

took a quick look - didn't notice anything new today


----------



## G1Ravage

701 and 703 are currently down in Flushing.


----------



## Berk32

Cablevision has been forced to provide MSG to Verizon and AT&T within 30 days.


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/20986650
> 
> 
> Cablevision has been forced to provide MSG to Verizon and AT&T within 30 days.










Great news for us FIOS folks, but this just about guarantees that there will be no NBA this year


----------



## ajabrams

Does anyone know what the deal is with TWC's On Demand updates. I was watching "The Hour" on BBC America and had missed Episode 4. I kept checking the Entertainment on Demand channel which carries the "On Demand" programming for BBC America and for at least two weeks it only had Episodes 1-3 despite the fact that the BBC America website said that Episode 4 should have been available. I ended up paying for it on itunes so I could keep up with the series. I noticed this morning that the Entertainment On Demand channel listed Episodes 2, 3 and 6 -- and not 4 or 5. What's the deal? And whose fault is this-- TWC or BBC America? My guess is the former. Anyone know?


----------



## John Mason

Speaking of FIOS vs Cablevision (just above), noticed some commercials from FIOS comparing a recent FCC study of Internet bit rates between the two during peak-use periods, with a chart showing level performance of FIOS versus a sharp falloff from Cablevision's Internet bit rates. Perhaps TWC was in the study, too. -- John


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ajabrams* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what the deal is with TWC's On Demand updates. I was watching "The Hour" on BBC America and had missed Episode 4. I kept checking the Entertainment on Demand channel which carries the "On Demand" programming for BBC America and for at least two weeks it only had Episodes 1-3 despite the fact that the BBC America website said that Episode 4 should have been available. I ended up paying for it on itunes so I could keep up with the series. I noticed this morning that the Entertainment On Demand channel listed Episodes 2, 3 and 6 -- and not 4 or 5. What's the deal? And whose fault is this-- TWC or BBC America? My guess is the former. Anyone know?



TWC gets VOD content from a provider that "pitches" content to TWC's VOD servers and in the process, assets can get corrupted or it wasn't received properly so it may not show up, show up late, or not be there for you to select. Its not BBC's fault. Most of the time the episodes are transferred from BBC-A to the VOD distributor days to weeks before it even airs so that there's time for it to trickle down to cable companies.


----------



## DNINE

Was the time you can pause DVR live TV changed from one hour to 30 minutes?


----------



## kwitel

This box is giving me tons of probs (as of late).

What is currently available and should I be upgrading to something else?


Thanks!


----------



## DNINE

The improved Menu is nice but it reminds me of the old Menu







I don't need to see Tribune Media Services. Inc. on everything. They keep stripping away the Value of the DVR, I'm trying to hang on to my SA for as long as I can it doesn't seem anything better has come along.


----------



## DNINE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gtsgts* /forum/post/20975171
> 
> 
> If you buy a movie on HD movie on demand aren't you suppose to be able to see the movie on all the cable boxes in the home? I'm only getting the movie on one box.



No you have to purchase it on each set within 10 minutes and call TW after you see it on your bill a month latter, they will bill you for each purchase but issue a credit or start a invesigation which will give you a Credit. Nice, Huh?

I haven't ordered any pay Movies recently but this was the way it would go when we did. So if you order a few Movies a Month and have 4 boxes it gets kinda frustrating. I don't know about whole house DVR.


----------



## heinriph




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwitel* /forum/post/20991817
> 
> 
> This box is giving me tons of probs (as of late).
> 
> What is currently available and should I be upgrading to something else?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I just returned my deceased 8300HD in Brooklyn today, and all they had was piles of stinking crap, er, I mean, 8300HDC ODN boxes... 160GB HDD.


Not sure what to do now. I took the HDC for now, but refuse to live with two of these useless boxes in my house (had one from before). Hate them with a biblical passion. Responds to remote about as well as my cat did to commands.


Unfortunately I don't have time to disconnect everything and go to the office every weekend to see if they have any functioning DVRs in stock, so I don't know what to do next. I'd jump on the subway right now if I knew they had anything better in Manhattan. Maybe still will. Suppose I'll try the Manhattan office on my next day off (always love wasting half a day on my day off), and if they can't cough up a proper DVR, give DirectTV a call (ugh...).


Did I mention the box I got is nice and scratched and dented, with thick crusty drink stains on the top and lots of rattling bits and pieces inside the case? Just lovely. This has made my Saturday.


----------



## AmyLovesTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/20990037
> 
> 
> TWC gets VOD content from a provider that "pitches" content to TWC's VOD servers and in the process, assets can get corrupted or it wasn't received properly so it may not show up, show up late, or not be there for you to select. Its not BBC's fault. Most of the time the episodes are transferred from BBC-A to the VOD distributor days to weeks before it even airs so that there's time for it to trickle down to cable companies.



I'm glad I'm not the only one bothered by this. Earlier this week I contacted both TWC and BBC America and both say they are working to resolve the problem.


----------



## dboneusc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heinriph* /forum/post/20993675
> 
> 
> I just returned my deceased 8300HD in Brooklyn today, and all they had was piles of stinking crap, er, I mean, 8300HDC ODN boxes... 160GB HDD ... I'd jump on the subway right now if I knew they had anything better in Manhattan. Maybe still will. Suppose I'll try the Manhattan office on my next day off (always love wasting half a day on my day off), and if they can't cough up a proper DVR, give DirectTV a call (ugh...).



I just got back from 23rd St. to return a Samsung 3270 that has decided to skip recording about 25% of the shows it's programmed to record.


The ONLY box 23rd St. has in stock was the 8300HDC. I asked them to call 96th St., and it was also the only box they had. They hadn't seen a Cisco or Samsung box "in weeks."


Pretty unbelievable.


----------



## beinstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G1Ravage* /forum/post/20974418
> 
> 
> I was out of town for the past week. I came home to find that some things have changed on my 8300HD. The program guide listings are somewhat different, and now list a copyright for Tribune Media Services, but it's not quite in the ODN style, either.
> 
> 
> I can no longer access channel 996. It says to access that channel, I need to call customer service. I can't remember the other way of checking my software version. I also now have "nearest tune".



just checked my SA8300HD in Lower Manhattan- 996 still works


----------



## evanrubin

Long time lurker, have looked throughout site and am a TWC NYC Customer and was wondering if anybody has tried to use slingbox? I am concerned as I thought I read that somewhere that the boxes do not have two outputs at once.


----------



## timewaster

ever since i switched from the 8300 to the samsung 3090. The software has been quirky. For example, i have Jay Leno recorded as a series with new episodes only. but it always records the 11PM and the 3:00 am repeat show. If i switch it to record new and repeat, then it only records the 11 PM show.


can someone with a 3090 confirm that this is happening to them also?

It looks like the record new only and record new/repeat are reversed for the Jay Leno show.


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *evanrubin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Long time lurker, have looked throughout site and am a TWC NYC Customer and was wondering if anybody has tried to use slingbox? I am concerned as I thought I read that somewhere that the boxes do not have two outputs at once.



Best to go to sling box forums on slingbox.com to get specific answers but I have a slingbox on twc with no problems. I use hdmi to tv and analog composite ( yellow,red,white) connections to slingbox. Other options include "looping" component signal thru slingbox hd pro but due to bandwidth limitations when I use slingbox, there is no real advantage to using a higher resolution output like component versus a lower resolution output line composite (yellow). Just keep in mind twc box can only output 1 high res output at a time but can do 1 high res and 1 low res (composite or RF channel 3) at same time.


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwitel* /forum/post/20991817
> 
> 
> This box is giving me tons of probs (as of late).
> 
> What is currently available and should I be upgrading to something else?
> 
> 
> Thanks!




My Samsung failed and after receiving a really bad 8300HDC from 23rd St that would not tune in to HBO or most other channels I pay for, I decided to call Time Warner's "Agency Response Unit", which is the special group setup to address DOITT complaints. I had the # from a past problem I had.


A tech came out 2 days later with a brand new Cisco box with 500GB drive, and now I couldn't be happier. Remote response is terrific, the added space is a godsend, and to top it all off it uses less power than the Samsung (29 watts vs 41 for the Sammy) which should help it stay a little cooler.


It still isn't FIOS, but it is a major improvement if you can get your hands on one of these boxes.


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/21001232
> 
> 
> My Samsung failed and after receiving a really bad 8300HDC from 23rd St that would not tune in to HBO or most other channels I pay for, I decided to call Time Warner's "Agency Response Unit", which is the special group setup to address DOITT complaints. I had the # from a past problem I had.
> 
> 
> A tech came out 2 days later with a brand new Cisco box with 500GB drive, and now I couldn't be happier. Remote response is terrific, the added space is a godsend, and to top it all off it uses less power than the Samsung (29 watts vs 41 for the Sammy) which should help it stay a little cooler.
> 
> 
> It still isn't FIOS, but it is a major improvement if you can get your hands on one of these boxes.



Are you able to call the specific locations to see if they have different boxes?


----------



## Berk32

September 28, 2011


In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned:


On or about October 14, 2011 we will launch Neo Cricket on ch. 571. Neo Cricket will be part of our International Premium service offering.


On or about October 26, 2011 will will launch MSG 2 on ch. 193 and MSG Plus 2 on ch. 194. MSG 2 and MSG Plus 2 will be part of our Standard service offering.


On or about November 3, 2011 we will launch TWC Sports Pass on Demand on ch. 450. TWC Sports Pass on Demand will be part of our Sports Tier service offering.


----------



## pdroth

I suppose you can try calling the walk-in centers, but my hunch is they are only giving out the new boxes to new customers or people such as myself who found the right people to bark to about ongoing problems.


----------



## sd13

I had just about enough of TWC and its laggy 8300HDC. The menu is archaic and incredibly slow. Sometimes changing a simple channel from one to another is a chore on this box. I wish FIOS was in my area, but there arent any plans for my area to get it in the near future. My only option is RCN. They rates are attractive and they offer a TIVO premiere. Should i switch and kiss goodbye to this piece of crap box? Or is RCN even worse in terms of service, menu speed, and picture quality?


----------



## TravKoolBreeze

Looks like there was an update to ODN to the cable boxes in my apartment last night. We are now at ODN 4.1.0_6. Well the update killed my 3090 thus had had to switch to a Cisco 8642HDC. While it sucks that I lost seasons to shows, this box is less buggy than the 3090 I been dealing with all summer, and also ready for 3D once I get the TV.


----------



## Berk32

yup - my boxes finally got the long awaited update as well.


My 3090 survived just fine


----------



## pdroth

HBO-GO is coming soon....

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-0...bscribers.html


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/21007158
> 
> 
> On or about October 26, 2011 will will launch MSG 2 on ch. 193 and MSG Plus 2 on ch. 194. MSG 2 and MSG Plus 2 will be part of our Standard service offering.



you would think they would give us the HD feeds as well. I guess not


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/21011192
> 
> 
> you would think they would give us the HD feeds as well. I guess not



its odd - we already basically have MSG2 and MSG+ when they use channels 197 and 198....


maybe they did mean HD?


----------



## Jake NYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sd13* /forum/post/21009357
> 
> 
> I had just about enough of TWC and its laggy 8300HDC. The menu is archaic and incredibly slow. Sometimes changing a simple channel from one to another is a chore on this box. I wish FIOS was in my area, but there arent any plans for my area to get it in the near future. My only option is RCN. They rates are attractive and they offer a TIVO premiere. Should i switch and kiss goodbye to this piece of crap box? Or is RCN even worse in terms of service, menu speed, and picture quality?



I have found that using a superior universal remote (Nevo q50 in my case) has helped with the performance of my balky Samsung 3090 box. With the standard TWC remote, I'd often accidentally get double inputs, or unexplained lags, but its much better with the universal remote, which I assume is sending out a much stronger signal.


Doesn't totally make intuitive sense, but my results are much improved. You may want to give it a Harmony or some other universal remote a try.


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> its odd - we already basically have MSG2 and MSG+ when they use channels 197 and 198....
> 
> 
> maybe they did mean HD?



I think they will have full time channel slots rather than on an as needed (overflow) basis on 197/198. During non overflow times, they just duplicate programming from their primary channel. FiOS has full time channels for MSG2 and MSG plus 2.


----------



## Agent_C

My box clearly got an update 2 nights ago; I noticed some changes to the user interface.


It sees to have introduced a bug however. The box will not retain my screen resolution settings. It defaults to 480i when the box is powered on and no matter how many times I go into Setup and change it to Auto (with all resolutions selected) it still reverts back to 480i when I power it off.


Damn annoying...


A_C


----------



## tamanaco

My 8640HDC in the UWS was updated to ODN 4.1.0_6 recently. I noticed it because now when I turn it on it displays 2d in the LED screen before it displays the tuned channel. Anyone else getting this 2d in their boxes?


So, what's new and/or fixed in this release?


----------



## Jake NYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/21016700
> 
> 
> My box clearly got an update 2 nights ago; I noticed some changes to the user interface.
> 
> 
> It sees to have introduced a bug however. The box will not retain my screen resolution settings. It defaults to 480i when the box is powered on and no matter how many times I go into Setup and change it to Auto (with all resolutions selected) it still reverts back to 480i when I power it off.
> 
> 
> Damn annoying...
> 
> 
> A_C



Maybe de-select "Auto" ? I've never used "Auto" but my box switches to the correct resolution when I have multiple resolutions selected. And/or consider de-selecting 480i.


----------



## ANGEL 35

How do they do updates??? I still have 4.0.2.4& Stack Version 1.6.6.1307 Waiting??


----------



## beinstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beinstein* /forum/post/20994983
> 
> 
> just checked my SA8300HD in Lower Manhattan- 996 still works



update to my last post: my SA8300HD got updated- no more 996


Also PIP doesn't work- unless you play from DVR first and then go back to try PIP


----------



## Alan_Arkin

Is the picture quality of the Yankees game awful? My picture is pixelated and fuzzy.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alan_Arkin* /forum/post/21029939
> 
> 
> Is the picture quality of the Yankees game awful? My picture is pixelated and fuzzy.




It was for me as well. And audio drops from time to time.


----------



## heinriph




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alan_Arkin* /forum/post/21029939
> 
> 
> Is the picture quality of the Yankees game awful? My picture is pixelated and fuzzy.



All weekend I thought I saw fuzzy pictures - not full-on breakups, but soft fuzziness whenever there was movement, then clear again when the picture settled down.


Reasonable me figured it was a marginally poor signal due to weather or whatever, paranoid me figured the latest upgrades had introduced more aggressive compression.


----------



## coreynyc

Anyone else having issues with 8640?


For the last few weeks, it seems as if the save/delete/restart screen pops up too early while watching something I recorded or if I FF through last set of commercials to watch scene that plays during credits. I then have to rewind to get the save/delete/restart to disappear.


I also have noticed that it cuts off the end of shows that have an unusual length. Last week's "It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia" was 31 minutes but my DVR only recorded 29 minutes.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coreynyc* /forum/post/21033057
> 
> 
> Anyone else having issues with 8640?
> 
> 
> For the last few weeks, it seems as if the save/delete/restart screen pops up too early while watching something I recorded or if I FF through last set of commercials to watch scene that plays during credits. I then have to rewind to get the save/delete/restart to disappear.
> 
> 
> I also have noticed that it cuts off the end of shows that have an unusual length. Last week's "It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia" was 31 minutes but my DVR only recorded 29 minutes.




I have the same issue with that box. I just got used to the fact that it cuts out two min or so early.


----------



## G1Ravage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beinstein* /forum/post/21029223
> 
> 
> update to my last post: my SA8300HD got updated- no more 996
> 
> 
> Also PIP doesn't work- unless you play from DVR first and then go back to try PIP



My PIP is working normally.


My 8300HD just rebooted on its own. Dunno if there was some sort of update.


----------



## net_synapse

My 4640HDC just started installing an update.


TV Screen Reads: *Attention CableCard Firmware Upgrade*,

and the cable box display reads: *CArd dnLd*


----------



## uesjd




> Quote:
> My 4640HDC just started installing an update.
> 
> 
> TV Screen Reads: Attention CableCard Firmware Upgrade,
> 
> and the cable box display reads: CArd dnLd



Same thing on my DVR. Below the legend "CableCARD FIRMWARE UPGRADE" the display read:

Code:


Code:


TunedFreq: 273000 KHz
Collected Blocks: [xxx/508]
Status: xx% completed . . .

The xxx's counted up as it proceeded. On my other TV (with a non-DVR STB) the message read
Code:


Code:


CableCARD upgrade in progress.E [sic]
SC[0x00000001]

STB will reboot when complete
(Freq=273M, ET(M:S)=xx:xx).

Once the upgrade completed and the boxes rebooted, both boxes seemed to work just as they had before -- unfortunately.


----------



## net_synapse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *uesjd* /forum/post/21040675
> 
> 
> Same thing on my DVR. Below the legend "CableCARD FIRMWARE UPGRADE" the display read:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> TunedFreq: 273000 KHz
> Collected Blocks: [xxx/508]
> Status: xx% completed . . .
> 
> The xxx's counted up as it proceeded. On my other TV (with a non-DVR STB) the message read
> Code:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> CableCARD upgrade in progress.E [sic]
> SC[0x00000001]
> 
> STB will reboot when complete
> (Freq=273M, ET(M:S)=xx:xx).
> 
> Once the upgrade completed and the boxes rebooted, both boxes seemed to work just as they had before -- unfortunately.



Update completed successfully, no apparent changes that I can see...


----------



## uesjd




> Quote:
> Update completed successfully, no apparent changes that I can see...



Since my original post, my non-DVR box has downloaded two more updates and rebooted twice. Right now, it's in the midst of the third reboot, and it is stuck with "E-8" on the box display.


My DVR is in its second update of the night (it didn't update while the non-DVR box was doing its second update). It also is stuck with "E-8" on the box display.


----------



## gtsgts

Does APP on the boxes mean they are updating, because all three of my boxes have that?


----------



## net_synapse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *uesjd* /forum/post/21040746
> 
> 
> Since my original post, my non-DVR box has downloaded two more updates and rebooted twice. Right now, it's in the midst of the third reboot, and it is stuck with "E-8" on the box display.
> 
> 
> My DVR is in its second update of the night (it didn't update while the non-DVR box was doing its second update). It also is stuck with "E-8" on the box display.



I also received the additional updates.


We were updated from ODN 4.0.2_4 - to - ODN 4.1.0_7.


----------



## rit56

Something happened last night upgrade wise. On every channel there is a new bar stretching from the time to the opposite end of the screen and in it it says "press SEL for enhanced"


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

Had a new update in queens last night as well. Took forever to update.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rit56* /forum/post/21041876
> 
> 
> Something happened last night upgrade wise. On every channel there is a new bar stretching from the time to the opposite end of the screen and in it it says "press SEL for enhanced"



yes thats there instead of of the pop up window from before.


also - 4xffwd


----------



## rit56

This way is better. There was just another download 20 minutes ago. Haven't noticed anything as of yet.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *net_synapse* /forum/post/21040772
> 
> 
> I also received the additional updates.
> 
> 
> We were updated from ODN 4.0.2_4 - to - ODN 4.1.0_7.



996 is gone,how do you get the new ODN


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/21043976
> 
> 
> 996 is gone,how do you get the new ODN



Where do you go to find out the new numbers for ODN


----------



## Berk32

I still have 996 and the new ODN


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/21044071
> 
> 
> Where do you go to find out the new numbers for ODN



you can try holding select for ~5 seconds on your remote then hitting down - should work for all boxes


----------



## Berk32

interesting - i got 4.1.0_6 last week - not _7


----------



## uesjd

Turns out last night's updates broke my DVR. It's no longer possible to schedule a Series Recording. (Attempting it brings up dialog box saying it's updating, but the box *never* goes away and it never actually schedules the recording.)


Called TWC -- spent 30 minutes on hold because of "unusually high call volume" and when I finally got through to a CS rep, she told me that she couldn't even troubleshoot the DVR because of maintenance being done in my area (Upper East Side of Manhattan). So that was 30 minutes wasted. But I was actually surprised: why would maintenance in my area prevent her from reading from her script and telling me to reboot the DVR (which is the only solution they ever have to any kind of problem)?


No matter how low my opinion of TWC falls, they always manage to make me feel that I've been giving them too much credit.


----------



## net_synapse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/21044558
> 
> 
> I still have 996 and the new ODN



Same here, 996 still works...


----------



## tamanaco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/21044569
> 
> 
> interesting - i got 4.1.0_6 last week - not _7



I'm in the same boat. Only new feature I found in 4.1.0_6 is a 4th speed in FF. Did you find any other enhancements?


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/21044567
> 
> 
> you can try holding select for ~5 seconds on your remote then hitting down - should work for all boxes



996 not working.I did the hoding select for 5 & it worked. I have the new ODN 4.1.0.7


----------



## kevin120

Legal Notice Time Warner Cable's agreements with programmers and broadcasters to carry their services and stations routinely expire from time to time. We are usually able to obtain renewals or extensions of such agreements, but in order to comply with applicable regulations, we must inform you when an agreement is about to expire. The following agreements are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services/stations in the near future: AAJ, American Life, BBC America, BBC America HD, Chinese Channel, Chinese Cinema, Cooking Channel, Cooking Channel HD, DIY, DIY HD, E!, E! HD, Encore, Encore HD, Encore Action, Encore Drama, Encore Love, Encore Suspense, Encore Family, Encore Westerns, Erotic Networks/Pleasure, Fashion News Network (FNN), Fuse, Fuse HD, GAC (Great American Country), Golf Channel, Golf Channel HD, IFC, IFC HD, Jus Punjabi, KBN, MSG, MSG HD, MSG Plus, MSG Plus HD, Music Choice, LATV, News 12, NHL Center Ice, NHL Network, NHL Network HD, Polski Radio, RTVi, Nuvo TV (formerly SiTV)**, STARZ!, STARZ! HD, Starz Cinema, Starz Comedy, Starz Comedy HD, Starz Edge, Starz Edge HD, Starz in Black, Starz Kids and Family, Starz Kids and Family HD, Style, Style HD, Supercanal, The Bangladesh Channel, The Korean Channel, TruTV, TV Polonia, WE, WE HD, WFME, WLNY and Zee TV. **Nuvo TV may no longer be part of our DTV offering. Nuvo TV may only be available as part of our DTV en Español and El Paquetazo offerings. In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned: On October 4, 2011 HD Theater was rebranded as Velocity by the provider. The previously announced changes pertaining to TEAM HD ch. 2 - 9 and GAME HD ch. 3 - 9 occurred on October 6, 2011. As a reminder,TEAM HD ch. 2 - 9 launched on ch. 361 - 368 and GAME HD ch. 3 - 9 launched on ch. 382 - 388. Also on that date, we launched the following simulcast channels: TEAM HD on ch. 360, GAME HD on ch. 380 and GAME HD 2 on ch. 381. The previously announced launch of MSG 2 and MSG Plus 2 on October 26, 2011 will now occur on November 3, 2011 and will now launch on ch 195 and ch. 196 respectively. Also, we will launch the HD version of these channels (MSG 2 HD and MSG Plus 2 HD) instead of the SD version that was previously announced. On or about November 9, 2011 we will move Gay on Demand from ch. 338 to ch. 339. We will also launch Manhandle on ch. 338. Manhandle will be part of our Adult service offering. You may downgrade or terminate service without charge at any time. Further, if carriage of a premium service is discontinued and you have incurred installation, upgrade or other one-time charges relating to such premium service within six months prior to the date of the change, you may elect to downgrade or terminate service within 30 days and obtain a rebate of any such charge.


----------



## HDOrlando

It looks like some of the month to month deals changed.


Current TV seems to be gone with Cooking Channel, DIY, IFC and We TV added.


Glad you got the Game and Team channels.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120* /forum/post/21049618
> 
> 
> The previously announced launch of MSG 2 and MSG Plus 2 on October 26, 2011 will now occur on November 3, 2011 and will now launch on ch 195 and ch. 196 respectively. Also, we will launch the HD version of these channels (MSG 2 HD and MSG Plus 2 HD) instead of the SD version that was previously announced.



I knew the announcement was supposed to be for the HD channels.....


also - I don't have the GameHD channels yet...




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21049622
> 
> 
> 
> Current TV seems to be gone



still on here (only in SD)


----------



## HDOrlando

Berk32,


I meant Current TV no longer appears to be on the month to month deals.


----------



## rit56

There was a major outage in my area yesterday. A fire underground. Blocks were without service. Since that event my cable box today rebooted itself 5 times, also I use the provided remote which I programmed to work with my tv and stereo. When I hit the Aux button on the remote and than hit the Mute button the channel bar appears and the channel changes, but it first flashes 4 - 0000's and then the channel changes to channel 1, not 701 but 1. So what do you think is it my box or them? Samsung 3090. My 4th box in the last 3 months I should add. This happens when I try to mute my box.


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rit56* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There was a major outage in my area yesterday. A fire underground. Blocks were without service. Since that event my cable box today rebooted itself 5 times, also I use the provided remote which I programmed to work with my tv and stereo. When I hit the Aux button on the remote and than hit the Mute button the channel bar appears and the channel changes, but it first flashes 4 - 0000's and then the channel changes to channel 1, not 701 but 1. So what do you think is it my box or them? Samsung 3090. My 4th box in the last 3 months I should add. This happens when I try to mute my box.



There's are only so many infrared remote codes so MUTE on say a Sony stereo may be equivalent to 0000 on samsung cable box. Volume up on my vizio tv turns on my remote controlled AC.


It tunes to 1 because box may be set for tune to nearest channel. 1 is closest to 0.


----------



## rit56




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/21053861
> 
> 
> There's are only so many infrared remote codes so MUTE on say a Sony stereo may be equivalent to 0000 on samsung cable box. Volume up on my vizio tv turns on my remote controlled AC.
> 
> 
> It tunes to 1 because box may be set for tune to nearest channel. 1 is closest to 0.



Thanks....


----------



## dboneusc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dboneusc* /forum/post/20994217
> 
> 
> I just got back from 23rd St. to return a Samsung 3270 that has decided to skip recording about 25% of the shows it's programmed to record.
> 
> 
> The ONLY box 23rd St. has in stock was the 8300HDC. I asked them to call 96th St., and it was also the only box they had. They hadn't seen a Cisco or Samsung box "in weeks."
> 
> 
> Pretty unbelievable.



To update the above, the CSR I spoke to at the time said she would make a note to call me the next time they had any Cisco boxes in stock and save me one. I didn't put much faith in that.


Lo and behold, they called last Saturday and left me a vmail that a Cisco box had my name on it in the stockroom. I went by 23rd St. last night, and it took them a while, but they found it (8642). Even had a 500GB HD.


It looked like they had an entire cabinet full of Cisco boxes in plastic wrapping, but everyone I saw getting a box was getting a 8300HDC. The person next to me asked for the "newest" box and they gave her a Samsung instead, but acted like it was tough for them to get approval to give out that box.


----------



## jmsnyc

anyone know if tnt is gone from qam ? it was working recently but last i checked it was scrambled? (midtown manhattan)


----------



## timewaster

anyone have the samsung 3090?

i switched from the 8300HDC to the 3090 about 6-7 months ago.

find that it is not as reliable as the 8300, but the past 1-2 weeks has been much worse.

I have stuff on my playlist that when i play back, i get a black screen.

There were recorded properly because a few days ago i was able to play it, but now i get a black screen when i try to play it. I think it might have something to do with recording new shows or deleting shows in your play list that will cause it?


Do i have a bad box is this a new bug with the recent software update?


----------



## williexxx

It's a bug, I believe limited to Samsung DVRs. To play back your recordings that show black screen, first stop and save the "recording". Then go to the "previously viewed" (or similarly named) screen where you should see the recording listed. You can play the program from that screen. I found that solution by chance.


----------



## dboneusc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timewaster* /forum/post/21074696
> 
> 
> anyone have the samsung 3090?
> 
> i switched from the 8300HDC to the 3090 about 6-7 months ago.
> 
> find that it is not as reliable as the 8300, but the past 1-2 weeks has been much worse.
> 
> I have stuff on my playlist that when i play back, i get a black screen.
> 
> There were recorded properly because a few days ago i was able to play it, but now i get a black screen when i try to play it. I think it might have something to do with recording new shows or deleting shows in your play list that will cause it?
> 
> 
> Do i have a bad box is this a new bug with the recent software update?



I had very similar issues with a Samsung 3090 recently. I found that if you keep stopping/restarting the recording, it would eventually play about 90% of the time.


In the past couple of weeks, though, the box just stopped recording certain shows. There didn't seem to be any rhyme or reason to it, a random show just wouldn't even show up in the recording list.


----------



## JeffMoney

What's up with on demand I have hbo and showtime and they both have been unavailable all day says please try again later , also see it's a error 106 code what ever that is I'm in corona queens


----------



## rit56

I had the exact same problems with my 3090. It wasn't recording shows I had programmed and I was also getting the black screen mentioned today. Today a tech came to switch out my 4th box this year, the past 2 months actually. The big download in early September or late August fried my SA 8300.. So the tech comes and she brought me an SA 8300. I was angry. A TWC account rep guranteed me a new box. So she installs the box, plugs in the hdmi cable and it doesn't work, no picture. So she says to me "do you have component cable?" I was pretty surprised. I said yes but I don't want this box. I don't understand why you want to give me a broken box. So suddenly she has A Sammy 3272 on her truck which I reluctantly take. I'll let you know if this box is better than the 3090. She swore it is. What a ****** company TWC is. FIOS must be getting all their customers. Come on FIOS wire my building. Just amazing she asked be if I had component cable. Can you believe that? It wasn't until I told her I was going to 23rd street that she got a little nervous.


----------



## margoba

I have the same problems with the newer Samsung Signature/Whole House box. :-(


-barry


----------



## DNINE

What is going on ch 700?


----------



## timewaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *williexxx* /forum/post/21074942
> 
> 
> It's a bug, I believe limited to Samsung DVRs. To play back your recordings that show black screen, first stop and save the "recording". Then go to the "previously viewed" (or similarly named) screen where you should see the recording listed. You can play the program from that screen. I found that solution by chance.



how do you stop and save the recording?

The program has already finished recording. I tried playing it from the previously viewed but it still does not work.


before this was an occassional problem. now its is REALLY bad.

1-2 recordings a day have this problem. I am really pissed off. the dvr is unusable.


----------



## margoba

Earlier in this thread, I said that I have the same problem as you. I was wrong. I have similar symptoms, but it happens MUCH less frequently: maybe 2 or 3 times a month.


It sounds to me like you've got a bad box. :-(


----------



## jmsnyc

So are most people in thread discussing the use of STBs with TWC. Is this the right thread to discuss QAM on TWC?


----------



## Slikkster

I just had a black screen issue (for the first time) on my 8300HD DVR. I don't know if this is the same "black screen" deal that others are having, but I had a recording in progress, and when I tried to switch to that recording from the list, it was just a black screen. I could press "info" and I would get the little channel guide bar at the bottom, but nothing else...no video. I had to turn the TV off and back on to get full video.


----------



## Slikkster

Anyone hear the latest on TWC and HBO Go? Roku just announced it is incorporating HBO Go into its boxes which means a full everything-on-demand from HBO on your HDTV vs. just a phone or other wireless device, and a much more complete On Demand service from HBO than what is on the current OD channels. But without a contract in place with TWC, it will be HBO NO Go for us.


Any news?


----------



## timewaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slikkster* /forum/post/21084260
> 
> 
> I just had a black screen issue (for the first time) on my 8300HD DVR. I don't know if this is the same "black screen" deal that others are having, but I had a recording in progress, and when I tried to switch to that recording from the list, it was just a black screen. I could press "info" and I would get the little channel guide bar at the bottom, but nothing else...no video. I had to turn the TV off and back on to get full video.



yes. this is the problem i am having.

also now it happens when i tune to a channel. I have to switch to another channel and back to get rid of the black screen.

The problem with the channel tuning started happening recently so i thought it was the recent software update.


I've had the 8300 for a very long time (before i switched to the samsung this summer) and never had this problem.


----------



## johngloid

Hi there -- I'm in search of an up-to-date listing of clear QAM channels. In particular NBC HD (previously 4.1) and ABC HD (previously 7.1) are no longer on those channels.


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johngloid* /forum/post/21088503
> 
> 
> Hi there -- I'm in search of an up-to-date listing of clear QAM channels. In particular NBC HD (previously 4.1) and ABC HD (previously 7.1) are no longer on those channels.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



run a scan - for some reason they forgot to keep the channel remapping for some of those channels.


They're still in the 60s.

http://www.silicondust.com/support/channels/


----------



## MrRetroGamer

My several year old 8300HD box sounds like the hard drive is dying, it's making a constant loud click click click sound, and I think failure is imminent. I've had several occasions where playbacks have frozen for 20-30 seconds at a time before skipping ahead. Anyway, I was planning to go to 23rd Street to exchange the box, but without reading through most of the thread here, what is the consensus on what the best performing box is these days and will I be able to get that box at 23rd street?


----------



## rit56




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrRetroGamer* /forum/post/21090380
> 
> 
> My several year old 8300HD box sounds like the hard drive is dying, it's making a constant loud click click click sound, and I think failure is imminent. I've had several occasions where playbacks have frozen for 20-30 seconds at a time before skipping ahead. Anyway, I was planning to go to 23rd Street to exchange the box, but without reading through most of the thread here, what is the consensus on what the best performing box is these days and will I be able to get that box at 23rd street?



Good luck. The reps are friendly but I was given 2 corrupted boxes from 23rd Street. Both 3090's. When a box is returned no one bothers to check if it's broken. They scrub it and put it back out for the next victim. I was given 3 bad boxes, 2 from 23rd Street and the last from a service technician who came here this past week. You have to raise hell to get what you pay for from TWC. Read my last post. It wasn't until I told the tech they sent to my place I was going to 23rd street that suddenly a new, working box appeared, after she told me she didn't have anything on her truck. Maybe she feared for her job. I don't know. I wasn't going to complain about her per say but about the company in general and insist I get proper service. Just amazing you have to beg and fight to get working equipment from this company. When you have no choice why should they care about the consumer? No FIOS yet as in most places so screw the customer.


If you don't mind post an update here. I'm curious about your experience. The SA 8300 and the Samsung 3090 are very old boxes. They should be retired and not recycled.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rit56* /forum/post/21093448
> 
> 
> Good luck. The reps are friendly but I was given 2 corrupted boxes from 23rd Street. Both 3090's. When a box is returned no one bothers to check if it's broken. They scrub it and put it back out for the next victim. I was given 3 bad boxes, 2 from 23rd Street and the last from a service technician who came here this past week. You have to raise hell to get what you pay for from TWC. Read my last post. It wasn't until I told the tech they sent to my place I was going to 23rd street that suddenly a new, working box appeared, after she told me she didn't have anything on her truck. Maybe she feared for her job. I don't know. I wasn't going to complain about her per say but about the company in general and insist I get proper service. Just amazing you have to beg and fight to get working equipment from this company. When you have no choice why should they care about the consumer? No FIOS yet as in most places so screw the customer.
> 
> 
> If you don't mind post an update here. I'm curious about your experience. The SA 8300 and the Samsung 3090 are very old boxes. They should be retired and not recycled.



the 3090s arent even 2 years old yet


----------



## rit56




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/21093475
> 
> 
> the 3090s arent even 2 years old yet



Well they sure have terrible software than don't they? There are a few people who are not happy with them.


----------



## heinriph




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrRetroGamer* /forum/post/21090380
> 
> 
> My several year old 8300HD box sounds like the hard drive is dying, it's making a constant loud click click click sound, and I think failure is imminent. I've had several occasions where playbacks have frozen for 20-30 seconds at a time before skipping ahead. Anyway, I was planning to go to 23rd Street to exchange the box, but without reading through most of the thread here, what is the consensus on what the best performing box is these days and will I be able to get that box at 23rd street?



You may already have seen this .


You will more likely than not be given an 8300HDC or some other crap, but if you're insistent and/or persistent and/or charming, you can probably get then to look again and find you something better.


My 8300HD died a month ago or so, and they gave me a an 8300HDC in the Brooklyn. Painfully slow.


(BTW, seems like a rash of 8300HDs have been failing lately, some in connection with recent software updates - coincidence or conspiracy?).


Hopefully they'll dig up a Cisco 8642 for you. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## ANGEL 35

How are the Cisco 8640HDC boxs. I live in new york cityon the UWS.Please let me know.If they are good boxs ill try and get one???


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/21079056
> 
> 
> What is going on ch 700?



they announced previously that it would be combined with ch 1000


----------



## broadwayblue

Add me to the list of those with a dead 8300HD. This morning I saw that it was rebooting as I was getting ready to head out...but when I arrived home an hour ago it was still rebooting. It appears to be stuck in an endless loop. I unplugged it but after I powered it back up again the rebooting cycle continued.


So I need to swing by 96th or 23rd street tomorrow and swap it out...but I need something that will play nicely with my external drive. What should I be asking for? Is the Cisco 8642 the best available?


----------



## MrRetro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rit56* /forum/post/21093448
> 
> 
> If you don't mind post an update here. I'm curious about your experience. The SA 8300 and the Samsung 3090 are very old boxes. They should be retired and not recycled.



Well, I guess my update would be that I just ordered Verizon FIOS and will cut my monthly bill for phone, internet and TV in half.







I guess if I don't like it I can always switch back.


----------



## lee7n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrRetro* /forum/post/21097836
> 
> 
> Well, I guess my update would be that I just ordered Verizon FIOS and will cut my monthly bill for phone, internet and TV in half.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess if I don't like it I can always switch back.



Trust me you will not ever want to go back to TWC, they are in the stone ages compared to FIOS. Make sure you get the Motorola QIP 7232 2 DVR that one is 500 gig.


----------



## DNINE

You are one of the lucky ones. Across the street from me Verizon was very busy in a building. I went up to one of the guys and asked if FIOS was going in, yes it is. What do I have to do to get my building wired for FIOS it's a small Coop? He told me you have to keep at it with Verizon. Keep calling, get someone from the Board to write letters. That was 6 moths ago. It would give me great pleasure to call TW and tell them I am not using them anymore.

I envy you


----------



## williexxx

To access your recordings which cannot be played from your list of recorded programs (you are sure that they have been recorded, right?) because of black screen try these:

-When you go to "previously viewed" screen and click on the program you recorded, try playing the program from the "resume play" option rather than from the play from beginning option. This should work.

-And/or be sure that you are tuned to a standard definition channel.


As for your question re saving the program: When you attempted to play the program and got a black screen, the program was actually "playing" only you couldn't see it. That's why you save it. The program wouldn't show up on the "previously viewed" screen unless you had first played it, which you did.


----------



## HRAMOS1965

Does anyone know if fios have a Apartment Managers Program discount for Superintentant


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/21099182
> 
> 
> You are one of the lucky ones. Across the street from me Verizon was very busy in a building. I went up to one of the guys and asked if FIOS was going in, yes it is. What do I have to do to get my building wired for FIOS it's a small Coop? He told me you have to keep at it with Verizon. Keep calling, get someone from the Board to write letters. That was 6 moths ago. It would give me great pleasure to call TW and tell them I am not using them anymore.
> 
> I envy you



That's what I'd like to know. How do I help along this process?


----------



## MrRetroGamer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/21099182
> 
> 
> You are one of the lucky ones. It would give me great pleasure to call TW and tell them I am not using them anymore.
> 
> I envy you



I guess I am lucky, actually I've had FIOS internet for a few years already in my area, I was one of the first to get it when it was available. At the time I didn't really have a problem with TW cable tv service, but the roadrunner was annoying me so I switched. Since my TW DVR has been acting up recently AND I just happened to get a mailer from Verizon I guess this was a good time to change.


----------



## DNINE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC* /forum/post/21099893
> 
> 
> That's what I'd like to know. How do I help along this process?





He wasn't a tech maybe oversight of the install. He seemed to know exactly where I was coming from. He said you really have to keep at it with them. The building they were doing was a rental. I don't know if that matters. I suppose if a bunch of people from the same address keep bugging them something should give.


----------



## DNINE

I'm on the UWS which seems to be spotty with Verizon. I really have no idea why they would do one building over another. I thought certain buildings were even getting paid to let them in.


----------



## broadwayblue

Hey guys, really want to pick up a new box to replace my dead 8300HD. What should I be asking for? It needs to play nicely with my external drive. Is the Cisco 8642 the best available?


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm on the UWS which seems to be spotty with Verizon. I really have no idea why they would do one building over another. I thought certain buildings were even getting paid to let them in.



They have to come to an agreement with property owners before they can build out. There can be obstacles such as demanding condo or coop boards, permits needed to dig streets etc. Same applies to other overbuilders such as RCN. Verizon is suppose to have NYc all wired by 2014.


----------



## rit56




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/21100212
> 
> 
> Hey guys, really want to pick up a new box to replace my dead 8300HD. What should I be asking for? It needs to play nicely with my external drive. Is the Cisco 8642 the best available?



The problem with Time Warner cable is you don't get what you want. More than likely they're going to give you another 8300. I just had quite an ordeal with the box issue. If I were you if they try to give you an 8300 or a Samsung 3090 you should immediately insist on seeing a manager and demand a Cisco. You don't want either the 8300 or the 3090. Terrible equipment this company makes their customers take. You will have nothing but headaches if you take either box as a replacement, There are plenty of posts about both boxes here in the past 2 weeks.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rit56* /forum/post/21101158
> 
> 
> The problem with Time Warner cable is you don't get what you want. More than likely they're going to give you another 8300. I just had quite an ordeal with the box issue. If I were you if they try to give you an 8300 or a Samsung 3090 you should immediately insist on seeing a manager and demand a Cisco. You don't want either the 8300 or the 3090. Terrible equipment this company makes their customers take. You will have nothing but headaches if you take either box as a replacement, There are plenty of posts about both boxes here in the past 2 weeks.



Thanks. I understand they give you what they want/have...but I was curious to know what is generally considered the best box available today so that at least I have something to shoot for. I'm sure the 8300 is clunky and outdated compared to some of the other boxes out now...but at least I know it works with my external hard drive.


----------



## Berk32

got the game/team hd package channels today


also i my box rebooted overnight and i now noticed i have a newer samsung software (4.6.8) which i think others got earlier. I hadn't checked this in a while - so it's possible i already got it sometime in the last few weeks.


----------



## DNINE

Is that the ESPN Game?


----------



## Berk32

they also seem to have shifted the channels on freqs 693 and 699 to make room for more SDV slots.


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/21101346
> 
> 
> Thanks. I understand they give you what they want/have...but I was curious to know what is generally considered the best box available today so that at least I have something to shoot for. I'm sure the 8300 is clunky and outdated compared to some of the other boxes out now...but at least I know it works with my external hard drive.



Be careful here; there's some verbal sloppiness in this part of the thread. The problem is that TWC is likely to give you a 8300HDC, and it's that "C" that will cause problems. It is not the same box as your old 8300HD, and it most likely will NOT be able to use an external drive. Some have gotten it to work, but not many. The same goes for the Samsung boxes.


I think people are having better luck with the newer Cisco boxes.


-barry


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/21102792
> 
> 
> Be careful here; there's some verbal sloppiness in this part of the thread. The problem is that TWC is likely to give you a 8300HDC, and it's that "C" that will cause problems. It is not the same box as your old 8300HD, and it most likely will NOT be able to use an external drive. Some have gotten it to work, but not many. The same goes for the Samsung boxes.
> 
> 
> I think people are having better luck with the newer Cisco boxes.
> 
> 
> -barry



Thanks. I stopped at 23rd street this morning and they didn't have any Cisco boxes. They gave me a Samsung 3090 on a temporary basis and the helpful representative offered to put a Cisco box aside and email me when they got some in. Obviously I would have preferred not have to go back...but I was grateful that he offered to take the time to let me know when they arrive. I'll just have to live with the Samsung box for now...hopefully the wait isn't too long.


----------



## margoba

...and, most of the Samsung boxes have bigger drives, so you might forestall your need for an external drive until the Cisco box arrives.


-barry


----------



## pdroth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba* /forum/post/21104217
> 
> 
> ...and, most of the Samsung boxes have bigger drives, so you might forestall your need for an external drive until the Cisco box arrives.
> 
> 
> -barry



My original 3090 had a 160GB drive. My new Cisco has a 500GB drive.


Definitely try to get your hands on the Cisco. Best DVR box yet (at least for TWC)


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/21108196
> 
> 
> My original 3090 had a 160GB drive. My new Cisco has a 500GB drive.
> 
> 
> Definitely try to get your hands on the Cisco. Best DVR box yet (at least for TWC)



Most 3090s (like mine) have a 320GB HD.


for some reason the earliest ones came with 160s.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/21108196
> 
> 
> My original 3090 had a 160GB drive. My new Cisco has a 500GB drive.
> 
> 
> Definitely try to get your hands on the Cisco. Best DVR box yet (at least for TWC)



Yeah, the 3090 does seem a bit snappier than my old 8300...although that could be due to the fact that it's new and the DRV is empty. But after I recorded 3 hours on it the display indicated it was 10% full...so it does look to be only a 160GB drive. Hopefully the Cisco boxes will arrive shortly.


----------



## Berk32

October 21, 2011


In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned:

The previously announced launch of TEAM HD ch. 2 – 9 and GAME HD ch. 3 – 9 occurred on October 19, 2011. As a reminder these launches included: TEAM HD ch. 2 – 9 launched on ch. 361 – 368 and GAME HD ch. 3 – 9 launched on ch. 382 – 388. Also on that date, we launched the following simulcasts: TEAM HD on ch. 360, GAME HD on ch. 380 and GAME HD 2 on ch. 381.


The previously announced launch of Neo Cricket on ch. 571, scheduled to launch on October 14, 2011, occurred on October 19, 2011.


The previously announced launch of Manhandle on ch. 338, scheduled for November 9, 2011, has been rescheduled for January 2012.


Starting on or about November 14, 2011 and ending on or about November 21, 2011 we will aire a Free Preview of TV Japan (ch. 515) and TV Japan HD (ch. 514).


Starting on or about November 21, 2011 and ending on or about December 5, 2011 we will aire a Free Preview of TVB1 (ch. 581).


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/21108576
> 
> 
> October 21, 2011
> 
> 
> In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned:
> 
> The previously announced launch of *TEAM HD ch. 2 - 9 and GAME HD ch. 3 - 9 occurred on October 19, 2011. As a reminder these launches included: TEAM HD ch. 2 - 9 launched on ch. 361 - 368 and GAME HD ch. 3 - 9 launched on ch. 382 - 388. Also on that date, we launched the following simulcasts: TEAM HD on ch. 360, GAME HD on ch. 380 and GAME HD 2 on ch. 381.*
> 
> 
> The previously announced launch of Neo Cricket on ch. 571, scheduled to launch on October 14, 2011, occurred on October 19, 2011.
> 
> 
> The previously announced launch of Manhandle on ch. 338, scheduled for November 9, 2011, has been rescheduled for January 2012.
> 
> 
> Starting on or about November 14, 2011 and ending on or about November 21, 2011 we will aire a Free Preview of TV Japan (ch. 515) and TV Japan HD (ch. 514).
> 
> 
> Starting on or about November 21, 2011 and ending on or about December 5, 2011 we will aire a Free Preview of TVB1 (ch. 581).



What are these Team HD and Game HD channels used for? Would be nice if they finally started showing more Center Ice games in HD.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/21109108
> 
> 
> What are these Team HD and Game HD channels used for? Would be nice if they finally started showing more Center Ice games in HD.



exactly that.....

It was announced like 2 months ago.


here's the latest Center Ice schedule: http://indemand.com/sports/nhl/nhl_s...90422124838930 

oddly (or maybe not so odd) - just about the only games not in HD are MSG and TSN games


They're also finally adding MSG2 HD and MSG+2 HD (although we really wont need MSG2HD as long as there is no NBA season - i guess MSG+2HD serves some Islanders/Devils fans)


----------



## Berk32

TWC NYC (as of 10/19/11)


186 HD channels (+3 coming soon)

176 individual HD channels; 10 HD On Demand


195 MSG2 HD *****Announced for 11/03/11*****

196 MSG+2 HD *****Announced for 11/03/11*****

200 HBO HD on Demand

210 Cinemax HD on Demand

220 Showtime HD on Demand

267 TWC Movie Pass HD on Demand

275 Encore HD

290 Sundance HD (SDV)

292 Fearnet HD (SDV)

300 Adult HD On Demand

355/496 PPV-HD (SDV)

356/496 PPV-HD-2

360/412 TEAM HD (SDV)

361 TEAM2 HD (SDV)

362 TEAM3 HD (SDV)

363 TEAM4 HD (SDV)

364 TEAM5 HD (SDV)

365 TEAM6 HD (SDV)

366 TEAM7 HD (SDV)

367 TEAM8 HD (SDV)

368 TEAM9 HD (SDV)

380/445 GAME1 HD

381/446 GAME2 HD

382 GAME3 HD (SDV)

383 GAME4 HD (SDV)

384 GAME5 HD (SDV)

385 GAME6 HD (SDV)

386 GAME7 HD (SDV)

387 GAME8 HD (SDV)

388 GAME9 HD (SDV)

420 ESPN 3D (SDV)

465 Tennis Channel HD

467 CBS College Sports HD (SDV)

468 NHL Network HD

469 GOL TV HD (SDV)

470 Fox Soccer+ HD

471 Big Ten HD On Demand

472 Big Ten Network HD

473 Big Ten 2 HD (SDV)

474 Big Ten 3 HD (SDV)

475 Big Ten 4 HD (SDV)

476 Big Ten 5 HD (SDV)

477 ESPN Goal Line/Buzzer Beater HD (SDV)

478 ESPNews HD

479 ESPNU HD

480 Outdoor Channel HD

481 Versus HD

482 Golf HD

483 3DTV-1 (SDV)

484 3DTV-2 (SDV)

485 Fox Soccer HD (SDV)

486 Fox Deportes HD (SDV)

487 ESPN Deportes HD (SDV)

488 NBATVHD

489 MLB Network HD

514 TV Japan HD *****Announced for 11/09/11*****

647 MavTV HD (SDV)

648 Smithsonian HD On Demand

649 Smithsonian HD (SDV)

650 MGM HD (SDV)

651/952 HBO HD

652/953 HBO2 HD (SDV*)

653/954 HBO Family HD (SDV*)

654/955 HBO Comedy HD (SDV*)

655/956 HBO Signature HD (SDV*)

656/958 HBO Zone HD (SDV*)

657/958 HBO Latino HD (SDV)

658 CineMax HD

659 MoreMax HD

660 ActionMAX HD

661 ThrillerMAX HD

662 WMAX HD

663 @MAX HD

664 5StarMAX HD (SDV)

665 OuterMAX HD

666 Showtime HD

667 Showtime 2 HD

668 ShowCase HD

669 Showtime Extreme HD

670 Showtime Beyond HD (SDV)

671 Showtime Women HD (SDV)

673 Showtime Next HD (SDV)

674 TMC HD

675 TMCxtra HD

676 Starz HD

677 Starz Edge HD

678 Starz Kids & Family HD

679 WGN HD

680 GMC HD (SDV)

681 Starz Comedy HD

682 OWN HD (SDV)

683/283 REELZ HD (SDV)

684 Hallmark HD (SDV)

685 BBC America HD

686 Crime and Investigation HD (SDV)

687 Live Well HD (WABC 7.2)

688 DIY HD (SDV)

689 Style HD

690 TV Guide HD (SDV)

691 Fuse HD (SDV)

692 G4 HD (SDV)

693 GSN HD (SDV)

694 CMT HD (SDV)

695 Planet Green HD

696 National Geographic Wild HD (SDV)

697 H2 HD

698/1010 Primetime On Demand HD

699 Showcase On Demand HD

701 NY1 HD

702 WCBS (CBS) HD

703 TNT HD

704 WNBC (NBC) HD

705 WNYW (FOX) HD

706 Nickelodeon HD

707 WABC (ABC) HD

708 TBS HD

709 WWOR (My Network TV) HD

710 FX HD

711 WPIX (The CW) HD

712 Oxygen HD (SDV)

713 WNET (PBS) HD

714 MSNBC HD

715 CNBC HD

716 USA HD

717 Syfy HD

718 Bravo HD

719 VH1 HD

720 MTV HD

722 The Hub HD (SDV)

723 Investigation Discovery HD

724 E! HD

726 SNY HD

727 MSG HD

728 ESPN HD

729 ESPN2 HD

730 Bloomberg HD (SDV)

731 WPXN (iON) HD

733 QVC HD

734 Universal HD (SDV)

736 Spike HD

737 BET HD

738 ABC Family HD

739 HSN HD (SDV)

740 History Channel HD

741 WXTV (Univision) HD

743 Fox Business News HD

744 Fox News HD

745 Comedy Central HD

746 A&E HD

747 WNJU (Telemundo) HD

748 MSG+ HD

749 Disney HD

750 Food Network HD

751 Cooking Channel HD

752 The Learning Channel HD

753 YES HD

754 AMC HD

757 EWTN HD (SDV)

758 Headline News HD

759 WE HD

760 Disney XD HD

761 Cartoon Network HD

762 Lifetime HD (SDV)

763 Biography HD (SDV)

764 HGTV HD

765 National Geographic HD

766 Discovery HD

767 Velocity (SDV)

768 WFUT (Telefutura) HD

769 Galavision HD (SDV)

770 CSPAN HD (SDV)

772 Weather Channel HD

774 Speed HD

775 Science Channel HD

776 CSPAN2 HD (SDV)

777 CSPAN3 HD (SDV)

778 CNN HD

779 TruTV HD (SDV)

780 Lifetime Movie Network HD

781 IFC HD (SDV)

782 TCM HD

783 Ovation HD (SDV)

784 Hallmark Movie Channel HD

786 Animal Planet HD

787 Africa Channel HD (SDV)

788 Travel Channel HD

790 TV One HD

791 Palladia HD

1000 Movies On Demand HD


----------



## Berk32

about time i updated this.

 

twcHD 10-19-11.zip 148.0693359375k . file


----------



## beinstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slikkster* /forum/post/21084260
> 
> 
> I just had a black screen issue (for the first time) on my 8300HD DVR. I don't know if this is the same "black screen" deal that others are having, but I had a recording in progress, and when I tried to switch to that recording from the list, it was just a black screen. I could press "info" and I would get the little channel guide bar at the bottom, but nothing else...no video. I had to turn the TV off and back on to get full video.



Had that problem this am for first time. Software also appeared slow and buggy.


Did power button soft reboot- problem fixed (for now at least)


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/21109193
> 
> 
> exactly that.....
> 
> It was announced like 2 months ago.
> 
> 
> here's the latest Center Ice schedule: http://indemand.com/sports/nhl/nhl_s...90422124838930
> 
> oddly (or maybe not so odd) - just about the only games not in HD are MSG and TSN games
> 
> 
> They're also finally adding MSG2 HD and MSG+2 HD (although we really wont need MSG2HD as long as there is no NBA season - i guess MSG+2HD serves some Islanders/Devils fans)



Awesome. Thanks. Watched parts of a few hockey games on the Game HD channels last night. Looked pretty good, although one time the screen froze up and would not resume until I changed the channel and then back again. In my experience that usually ends the recording if you were recording the program. On more than a couple of occasions last season I came home and fired up the Rangers game that I had been recording (usually on Vs.) only to find that the taped program was only 7 or 12 minutes long. So frustrating.


Nice to know that the Rangers won't be relegated to some unknown SD cspan overflow channel now that MSG2 HD and MSG+2 HD will be added. Even without basketball there could be instances where all three local hockey teams are on and the Rangers happen to be the odd team out. This shouldn't be an issue going forward.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/21113114
> 
> 
> Nice to know that the Rangers won't be relegated to some unknown SD cspan overflow channel now that MSG2 HD and MSG+2 HD will be added. Even without basketball there could be instances where all three local hockey teams are on and the Rangers happen to be the odd team out. This shouldn't be an issue going forward.



that cspan/tvguide using nonsense ended last year when they added permanent sports SD overflow channels on 197 and 198.


Also - even when all 3 teams are playing - Islanders/Devils would NEVER get put on MSG over the Rangers.... EVER.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/21113270
> 
> 
> that cspan/tvguide using nonsense ended last year when they added permanent sports SD overflow channels on 197 and 198.
> 
> 
> Also - even when all 3 teams are playing - Islanders/Devils would NEVER get put on MSG over the Rangers.... EVER.



Fair enough...perhaps it was that Rangers HOME games were often relegated to SD on 197/198 when the Knicks were away...but still got shown on MSG HD.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/21113290
> 
> 
> Fair enough...perhaps it was that Rangers HOME games were often relegated to SD on 197/198 when the Knicks were away...but still got shown on MSG HD.



yes - it was always Knicks that put the Rangers on MSG2.


And it was never fun back when only home (and 'select' road) games were in HD, and the Knicks were on the road in SD on MSG, and the Rangers are home on MSG2 with no HD channel available


(at least we aren't dealing with the Cablevision-only "MSG Metro" channels anymore)


----------



## SeanSKA

In the last few months I've had really bad drop-outs and pixilation on 3 HD channels- CBS, E!, and TCM. These channels are close to unwatchable. The odd thing is, all the other HD channels are perfect. Any ideas ? Should I request a new box, or is there some other issue involved? I'm in Queens, if that matters.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/21108532
> 
> 
> Yeah, the 3090 does seem a bit snappier than my old 8300...although that could be due to the fact that it's new and the DRV is empty. But after I recorded 3 hours on it the display indicated it was 10% full...so it does look to be only a 160GB drive. Hopefully the Cisco boxes will arrive shortly.



Guess I spoke too soon. My "new" box won't display the channel guide...it gives me a message saying that it is unavailable at this time. Been this way since I got it two days ago. Tried tech support but they couldn't solve it.


Also picked up a new cable modem two days ago...needed that to work with the home phone service which I signed up for after the rep told me I would pay less each month if I did. Anyway, from the moment I connected the new Arris modem (replacing the RCA) my internet speeds dropped from my usual ~10mb down to 3-4mb. Half a dozen phone calls and many hours later it appears I may have a signal strength issue. A tech is due out on Wednesday.


----------



## RoastBeef

I recently moved to Manhattan from the DC suburbs where I had comcast. I figured I would be getting an upgrade in cable providers, but wow, TWC is terrible.


They gave me a samsung non-DVR, HD box. At least it does HDMI. But, sometimes when I change the channel, the program bar at the bottom of the screen updates, but the video / sound never change. This will go on for a few minutes and then the next time I change the channel it works again. In other cases it can take 30-40 seconds to change the channel. I also get an unauthorized message for some channels which tech support has told me I'm authorized for, but their suggestion was to call ESPN(!) to find out why I'm getting a not authorized message.


So is there any way to make my cable box usable? Is my best option to upgrade to a DVR and hope I get something better (seems like the have a cisco now)? Being able to change channels when I want to really would be nice. However I don't use DVR features at all and would prefer to not have to pay the extra fee just to get a box that works.


On top of all this the picture quality is noticeably worse than comcast, but I'm not sure if that is the box or not at this point. Also, digital sound, through the same receiver and audio equipment, sounds much worse than it did with comcast.


Ugh.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RoastBeef* /forum/post/21117309
> 
> 
> I recently moved to Manhattan from the DC suburbs where I had comcast. I figured I would be getting an upgrade in cable providers, but wow, TWC is terrible.
> 
> 
> They gave me a samsung non-DVR, HD box. At least it does HDMI. But, sometimes when I change the channel, the program bar at the bottom of the screen updates, but the video / sound never change. This will go on for a few minutes and then the next time I change the channel it works again. In other cases it can take 30-40 seconds to change the channel. I also get an unauthorized message for some channels which tech support has told me I'm authorized for, but their suggestion was to call ESPN(!) to find out why I'm getting a not authorized message.
> 
> 
> So is there any way to make my cable box usable? Is my best option to upgrade to a DVR and hope I get something better (seems like the have a cisco now)? Being able to change channels when I want to really would be nice. However I don't use DVR features at all and would prefer to not have to pay the extra fee just to get a box that works.
> 
> 
> On top of all this the picture quality is noticeably worse than comcast, but I'm not sure if that is the box or not at this point. Also, digital sound, through the same receiver and audio equipment, sounds much worse than it did with comcast.
> 
> 
> Ugh.



i have a much older SA non-dvr - doesnt have any problems that you describe - sounds like you need to trade in your box.


----------



## timewaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *williexxx* /forum/post/21099834
> 
> 
> To access your recordings which cannot be played from your list of recorded programs (you are sure that they have been recorded, right?) because of black screen try these:
> 
> -When you go to "previously viewed" screen and click on the program you recorded, try playing the program from the "resume play" option rather than from the play from beginning option. This should work.
> 
> -And/or be sure that you are tuned to a standard definition channel.
> 
> 
> As for your question re saving the program: When you attempted to play the program and got a black screen, the program was actually "playing" only you couldn't see it. That's why you save it. The program wouldn't show up on the "previously viewed" screen unless you had first played it, which you did.



i tried all of this many times with no luck.

finally went to 23 st to exchange it for a new box and got back another 3090. now it is working.

it still freezes whenever i am watching something on a delay while it is still recording and it just finishes recording.


when i went to 23, i ask for a cisco. guy said they didn't have any and said they would call me when one comes in, but i have a feeling he was just saying that to get rid of me.


----------



## jcorwin

To add to the chorus of those now having "issues" with their 8300HD's, I am now getting multiple missed recordings, with a message in the recording log saying "Set top could not record." Also, occasionally when I turn on the box, I get nothing but a blank screen, although menus still work, and cannot get actual video until I unplug and reboot the box.

So, I called TWC, and they said I could bring the box into any office to swap it out. There's no way I'm accepting another 8300HD, or even worse an 8300HDC. I really want a Cisco 8640. I can go to any office, but Queens Center Mall is by far the closest to me. I doubt that my chances are good to score an 8640 there, but I don't know if it's any more likely anywhere else. Does anyone know if any particular office is more likely to have the Cisco box? Should I accept a Samsung 3090 if it has a bigger HD? Any suggestions?


----------



## rit56




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcorwin* /forum/post/21121772
> 
> 
> To add to the chorus of those now having "issues" with their 8300HD's, I am now getting multiple missed recordings, with a message in the recording log saying "Set top could not record." Also, occasionally when I turn on the box, I get nothing but a blank screen, although menus still work, and cannot get actual video until I unplug and reboot the box.
> 
> So, I called TWC, and they said I could bring the box into any office to swap it out. There's no way I'm accepting another 8300HD, or even worse an 8300HDC. I really want a Cisco 8640. I can go to any office, but Queens Center Mall is by far the closest to me. I doubt that my chances are good to score an 8640 there, but I don't know if it's any more likely anywhere else. Does anyone know if any particular office is more likely to have the Cisco box? Should I accept a Samsung 3090 if it has a bigger HD? Any suggestions?



You're about to go on a journey. Try to get anything other than an SA 8300 or Samsung 3090. Any 8300 model. I think there's 2 versions. They both are garbage, that model SA and that Sammy. Good luck.


----------



## Berk32

a new site for channel changes....

maybe we'll be able to keep better track...


They tried this before - it didn't last...

http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...e+Notification


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcorwin* /forum/post/21121772
> 
> 
> To add to the chorus of those now having "issues" with their 8300HD's, I am now getting multiple missed recordings, with a message in the recording log saying "Set top could not record." Also, occasionally when I turn on the box, I get nothing but a blank screen, although menus still work, and cannot get actual video until I unplug and reboot the box.



Have seen both problems with my 8300HD, acquired >5 years ago. Suspect, though, occasional "could not record" messages are due to programming conflicts I didn't resolve when setting up recording. The "resolve conflicts" option now on the menu for upcoming recordings (when conflicts exist) provides options for eliminating the conflict.


Noticed just this morning I had a black screen at start up again, but got rid of it by pressing the remote's SYSTEM button. The 8300HD had been displaying the time, and the SYSTEM button switched the STB to my preset (menu option) system-off channel (1000). This seems to happen with overnight STB cable updates. Sometimes unknowingly pressing a mode button other than "Cable" atop the remote messes up operations, too. That can block any recording, including constant recording of the current channel.


My original 8300HD remote quit last summer and the replacement has a few more buttons, such as ON DEMAND. Have never exceeded 50% of 8300HD disk capacity, so don't need newer-model Mbytes. I'd try for an update STB if its maximum visual (effective) resolution noticeably exceeded the 8300HD's; (now ~1400 lines , using YPbPr--slightly better than HDMI--with a '09 1080p plasma and the TWC-discontinued HDNet resolution patterns still on my 8300HD hard drive.) The plasma, BTW, resolves 1920X1080 lines from a Blu-ray test disc. -- John


----------



## Zeppo

This may be already answered, but I've had this new resolution output issue since some recent update.


Basically, in the old software, I had my 8300HD box set to output 480p and 1080i, but not 720p. My TV shows 720p signals noticeably less sharp than 1080i signals, and so I chose to have any channel that was 720p displayed out of the 8300HD in 1080i (ABC 7, ESPN, maybe a very few others). Any channel that was 480i would be displayed in 480p and I could stretch or adjust to my hearts content on my old model plasma.


But recently, since some update, any channel that was 720p, the box would now push it out in 480p instead of 1080i. Very, very annoying! Now, I have two choices to compromise: watch 720p material in 720p, which as mentioned looks noticeably worse on my TV than if it is up converted by the 8300HD to 1080i; or, watch 480i/p material in 1080i with no control over stretching, or grey side bars, and no way to get rid of the white bits at the top of the image.


I don't watch much 480 material, basically just news and the occasional show on 21, so it's not the end of the world, but I find it excruciatingly annoying that something that used to work great for me has changed and in what appears to me to be such an idiotic way. Why would it not up convert 720p to 1080i, thus keeping all HD material in some form of HD, instead of forcing 720p material to look like crap in 480p? Why change it after so many years of having it work correctly? Just weird.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RoastBeef* /forum/post/21117309
> 
> 
> I also get an unauthorized message for some channels which tech support has told me I'm authorized for, but their suggestion was to call ESPN(!) to find out why I'm getting a not authorized message.



Sorry can't help you with the rest, but this is a common issue with a newly authorized box. It takes a few days to get some sort of update where it authorizes the correct channels. More often than not it works in your favor giving you lots of premium channels you're not entitled to, but occasionally it works against you, blocking some channels you should have.


This can be fixed immediately if you call and have TWC send a "signal" to your box to refresh it from the server. If you ask them to send the signal to your box, the CSR will know what to do. It's their seeming solution to 99% of problems -- they basically know how to do 2 things -- "send a signal" and ask you to reboot your box, so this is within their limited scope of knowledge.


----------



## hansangb

For those of you with Signature home service, could you answer something for me? If you pay for the extra DVR (so you get four tuners), are you able to rewind or pause live TV?


I was talking to someone with FIOS Home-wide DVR service (whatever it's called) and he said the one draw back is that he can no longer pause live TV.


I figured it was due to having one DVR (two tuners) so I wanted to check.


Also, there are no issues with using your own wireless cable modem, correct? I just have to make sure the tech bridges my connection?


thank you


----------



## kwitel

Since that last software upgrade a couple of wks back, my Sammy 3090 is incredibly slow. The channels take a good 1-2 seconds to react.


For those with a Cisco or any other box, are you having similar problems?


----------



## HRAMOS1965

slow you can go out and get a cup of coffee waiting for the box to responce


----------



## HRAMOS1965

since the update everything has been slow on the cisco and samsung


----------



## kwitel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HRAMOS1965* /forum/post/21127165
> 
> 
> since the update everything has been slow on the cisco and samsung



Not the answer I was hoping for.

Any indication on when/if this will get better?


----------



## HRAMOS1965

I wish i could give you a better answer but since Time Warner decided to create there own program its been bad since day one. I have the same problem with all three boxes two Samsung and one Cisco. I have seen from direct TV Fios and cable vision program and they all run smooth I had so many time tech from Time Warner come out and there is nothing wrong in my apartment


----------



## kwitel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HRAMOS1965* /forum/post/21127208
> 
> 
> I wish i could give you a better answer but since Time Warner decided to create there own program its been bad since day one. I have the same problem with all three boxes two Samsung and one Cisco. I have seen from direct TV Fios and cable vision program and they all run smooth I had so many time tech from Time Warner come out and there is nothing wrong in my apartment



I dont know if FIOS will ever be available in my building/area.


----------



## rit56




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwitel* /forum/post/21127289
> 
> 
> I dont know if FIOS will ever be available in my building/area.



FIOS build link

http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/V...Service-116721


----------



## timewaster

much to my surprise, the 23rd st office called me to let me know i can pick up my cisco dvr (8642). played around with it last night. not much difference in speed from the 3090 so i was a bit disappointed. but the bigger HD is very nice.


only issue is how do you get the guide/listing to fill up the entire screen? it seems to think i have a 4:3 screen and not 16x9 so puts black bars on the side.


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timewaster* /forum/post/21128382
> 
> 
> much to my surprise, the 23rd st office called me to let me know i can pick up my cisco dvr (8642). played around with it last night. not much difference in speed from the 3090 so i was a bit disappointed. but the bigger HD is very nice.
> 
> 
> only issue is how do you get the guide/listing to fill up the entire screen? it seems to think i have a 4:3 screen and not 16x9 so puts black bars on the side.



The Samsung 3090 and 327x boxes are, hands down, the fastest boxes available. The Cisco 86xx series is significantly slower in manipulating large schedules of series recordings (adding and deleting series, conflict checks, etc). Regular menu and guide navigation in the 86xx is just slightly slower than the Sammies, but definitely faster than their 8240/8300HDC predecessors.


Cisco 87xx series boxes are about to hit the streets in some divisions, but no features/performance reports have yet been seen.


The 86xx boxes do not stretch the guide to fill the screen like the Samsungs do. Another related issue is that the 86xx PiP resides within the 4:3 area and not out at the corners like the Samsungs. I've just about stopped using PiP because of this.


I've had 86xx, 32xx, 3090 and 8300HDC boxes and, by far, the 3090 was the best of the bunch. I've had an 8640 for about a year now and would gladly trade it back for a 3090 in a heartbeat.


----------



## d3193

This feels like a dumb question, but I've been unable to find an answer:


How do I de-program a series recording? The only option I can find is to cancel the recording of a single upcoming episode, and I want to stop recording the entire series.


----------



## John Mason

^^^Go to Series Manager (SM), select the series, select delete. The List button on my 8300HD remote lets you access the SM menu. -- John


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/21128440
> 
> 
> The Samsung 3090 and 327x boxes are, hands down, the fastest boxes available. The Cisco 86xx series is significantly slower in manipulating large schedules of series recordings (adding and deleting series, conflict checks, etc). Regular menu and guide navigation in the 86xx is just slightly slower than the Sammies, but definitely faster than their 8240/8300HDC predecessors.
> 
> 
> Cisco 87xx series boxes are about to hit the streets in some divisions, but no features/performance reports have yet been seen.
> 
> 
> The 86xx boxes do not stretch the guide to fill the screen like the Samsungs do. Another related issue is that the 86xx PiP resides within the 4:3 area and not out at the corners like the Samsungs. I've just about stopped using PiP because of this.
> 
> 
> I've had 86xx, 32xx, 3090 and 8300HDC boxes and, by far, the 3090 was the best of the bunch. I've had an 8640 for about a year now and would gladly trade it back for a 3090 in a heartbeat.



Interesting take...and contrary to most everything else I've read. Now I don't know what box to go with.


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zeppo* /forum/post/21126520
> 
> 
> This may be already answered, but I've had this new resolution output issue since some recent update.
> 
> 
> Basically, in the old software, I had my 8300HD box set to output 480p and 1080i, but not 720p. My TV shows 720p signals noticeably less sharp than 1080i signals, and so I chose to have any channel that was 720p displayed out of the 8300HD in 1080i (ABC 7, ESPN, maybe a very few others). Any channel that was 480i would be displayed in 480p and I could stretch or adjust to my hearts content on my old model plasma.
> 
> 
> But recently, since some update, any channel that was 720p, the box would now push it out in 480p instead of 1080i. Very, very annoying! Now, I have two choices to compromise: watch 720p material in 720p, which as mentioned looks noticeably worse on my TV than if it is up converted by the 8300HD to 1080i; or, watch 480i/p material in 1080i with no control over stretching, or grey side bars, and no way to get rid of the white bits at the top of the image.
> 
> 
> I don't watch much 480 material, basically just news and the occasional show on 21, so it's not the end of the world, but I find it excruciatingly annoying that something that used to work great for me has changed and in what appears to me to be such an idiotic way. Why would it not up convert 720p to 1080i, thus keeping all HD material in some form of HD, instead of forcing 720p material to look like crap in 480p? Why change it after so many years of having it work correctly? Just weird.



Suggest setting only 1080i output. 4:3 aspect SD material should be variable through most displays, or by pressing # (once or twice) on the remote. 480i here has always looked better at 1080i STB output. Tried 720p direct to my 1080p plasma briefly last summer but it's much better upconverted to 1080i by my 8300HD. -- John


----------



## timewaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/21128440
> 
> 
> The Samsung 3090 and 327x boxes are, hands down, the fastest boxes available. The Cisco 86xx series is significantly slower in manipulating large schedules of series recordings (adding and deleting series, conflict checks, etc). Regular menu and guide navigation in the 86xx is just slightly slower than the Sammies, but definitely faster than their 8240/8300HDC predecessors.
> 
> 
> Cisco 87xx series boxes are about to hit the streets in some divisions, but no features/performance reports have yet been seen.
> 
> 
> The 86xx boxes do not stretch the guide to fill the screen like the Samsungs do. Another related issue is that the 86xx PiP resides within the 4:3 area and not out at the corners like the Samsungs. I've just about stopped using PiP because of this.
> 
> 
> I've had 86xx, 32xx, 3090 and 8300HDC boxes and, by far, the 3090 was the best of the bunch. I've had an 8640 for about a year now and would gladly trade it back for a 3090 in a heartbeat.



i don't notice much of a difference in speed between samsung 3090 and cisco 8642 including series recording. even if there is a difference for series recording, how often do you add/delete a series?


what i like about the cisco over samsung - bigger HD, PIP works

what i don't link - smaller guide/listing


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timewaster* /forum/post/21133058
> 
> 
> i don't notice much of a difference in speed between samsung 3090 and cisco 8642 including series recording. even if there is a difference for series recording, how often do you add/delete a series?
> 
> 
> what i like about the cisco over samsung - bigger HD, PIP works
> 
> what i don't link - smaller guide/listing



How many series do you have? The 8640s processing delay gets significantly worse as you increase the series database size. I have about 65 series currently scheduled... any operation to add/delete/change priority/check for conflicts can take well over a minute to process on the 8640 where it was no more than a few seconds on the 3090 with the same series loading. I find it a very annoying aspect of the 8640.


3090 and 8640 both come with 320GB drives (although there are some 160GB 3090s out there - these are quite easily,inexpensively and reliably upgradeable to 320GB if you are willing)


The same 4:3 guide/menu is merely stretched to fill 16x9 on the Samsung boxes. There is no additional information displayed whatsoever. I do prefer the stretched Samsung display of the guide and menu but dislike the stretched presentation of the info banner... but these are just nitpicky preferences more than any significant advantage one way or another.


My 8640 also frequently drops its DD audio stream output after changing channels or starting/pausing/stopping/FF'ng playback of recorded content. This never happened with the 3090, but it also never happened with the 8640 running ODN 3.2, so I will blame it more on ODN 4.x and/or it's associated host software rather than the box itself. Nonetheless, it is still a major source of annoyance with the 8640 in its current configuration.


----------



## d3193




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/21129291
> 
> 
> ^^^Go to Series Manager (SM), select the series, select delete. The List button on my 8300HD remote lets you access the SM menu. -- John



Thanks very much. That did the trick.


----------



## timewaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria* /forum/post/21133266
> 
> 
> How many series do you have? The 8640s processing delay gets significantly worse as you increase the series database size. I have about 65 series currently scheduled... any operation to add/delete/change priority/check for conflicts can take well over a minute to process on the 8640 where it was no more than a few seconds on the 3090 with the same series loading. I find it a very annoying aspect of the 8640.
> 
> 
> 3090 and 8640 both come with 320GB drives (although there are some 160GB 3090s out there - these are quite easily,inexpensively and reliably upgradeable to 320GB if you are willing)
> 
> 
> The same 4:3 guide/menu is merely stretched to fill 16x9 on the Samsung boxes. There is no additional information displayed whatsoever. I do prefer the stretched Samsung display of the guide and menu but dislike the stretched presentation of the info banner... but these are just nitpicky preferences more than any significant advantage one way or another.
> 
> 
> My 8640 also frequently drops its DD audio stream output after changing channels or starting/pausing/stopping/FF'ng playback of recorded content. This never happened with the 3090, but it also never happened with the 8640 running ODN 3.2, so I will blame it more on ODN 4.x and/or it's associated host software rather than the box itself. Nonetheless, it is still a major source of annoyance with the 8640 in its current configuration.



i have the 8642 which comes with a 500 gig HD, so it is bigger than the samsung I had (320 gigs). I have about 30 series. I added another 25 more as a test and did not see any slowdown. usually takes 

I got the "your box is not authorized" message this morning. I got the CSR to reset my box, but now something weird is happening. Whenever I pause/FF/RW, i do not see the icon to tell me how fast I am FF/RR (1x,2x,3x,4x). Weird! Is there a setting to enable the display?


----------



## Berk32

i've noticed a slowdown in response on the 3090 after setting up over 60 series recordings (i've had a bunch of old ones for canceled shows...)


i definitely noticed an improvement after dropping a few to 59.


----------



## lmz00

My building is getting FiOS installed. What advantages does it have? The only one I can think of is that they don't protect any of their content, so I'd be able to transfer shows from my TiVo to my computer. I'm pretty pleased with TWC, though.


----------



## HRAMOS1965

In my view everything better your getting your money worth not like time warner i heard price will go up and you still get bad picture drop audio


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

What happened to the ShowtimeHD on demand movies? I go to 219 and nothing is there in HD!


----------



## RoastBeef

Well now I have an unauthroized message for every channel...rebooting the box did nothing. Fantastic.


Sitting on hold and in the internet queue, we'll see how long this takes. I just wanted to watch football...


AND customer service was useless, even after resetting the box twice. This company is laughably bad.


----------



## rit56




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC* /forum/post/21141887
> 
> 
> What happened to the ShowtimeHD on demand movies? I go to 219 and nothing is there in HD!



It's on 220


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rit56* /forum/post/21142476
> 
> 
> It's on 220



Thank you for that


----------



## rit56




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC* /forum/post/21143852
> 
> 
> Thank you for that



You're welcome


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lmz00* /forum/post/21138530
> 
> 
> My building is getting FiOS installed. What advantages does it have? The only one I can think of is that they don't protect any of their content, so I'd be able to transfer shows from my TiVo to my computer. I'm pretty pleased with TWC, though.



I switched to FIOS and I'd never switch back at this point. MUCH cheaper (saving me like $100 a month for similar package), better picture quality (they use less compression on their HD channels), DVRs with bigger hard drive, internet service with speeds that BLOW AWAY time warner, and some of my favorite channels that TWC doesn't have -- HDNet, HDNet Movies, Epix & Epix 2, etc.


----------



## MrRetroGamer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/21152243
> 
> 
> I switched to FIOS and I'd never switch back at this point. MUCH cheaper (saving me like $100 a month for similar package), better picture quality (they use less compression on their HD channels), DVRs with bigger hard drive, internet service with speeds that BLOW AWAY time warner, and some of my favorite channels that TWC doesn't have -- HDNet, HDNet Movies, Epix & Epix 2, etc.



I just recently switched to FIOS too and so far so good. The icing on the cake for me was my final TW bill I just got (with my credit balance) included the rate increase insert!! Now I don't have to pay an extra 8 or 9% next year from them!!! And I'm saving over $100 a month too!


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrRetroGamer* /forum/post/21153606
> 
> 
> I just recently switched to FIOS too and so far so good. The icing on the cake for me was my final TW bill I just got (with my credit balance) included the rate increase insert!! Now I don't have to pay an extra 8 or 9% next year from them!!! And I'm saving over $100 a month too!



Yep, $100/month savings (for a package with far faster internet service and more premium movie channels than I ever had on TWC) is no laughing matter.


Despite the fact that TWC does has a whole bunch of HD channels that FIOS does not have (and FIOS doesn't seem to be in any hurry to add them, having added a paltry amount HD channels for the entire year of 2011 -- BET-HD, E!-HD, and EPIX2-HD among them), there is NO WAY I'd go back to TWC unless I absolutely had to, considering the many many FIOS benefits.


----------



## lmz00

What do you guys have that's so expensive? I only have one TV (using my own TiVo instead of one of their boxes) and pay around $130 for DTValue + HBO/MAX/SHO/STZ + Road Runner. I wouldn't mind my bill shrinking by $100/month, but I doubt that'd apply to my situation.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lmz00* /forum/post/21154286
> 
> 
> What do you guys have that's so expensive? I only have one TV (using my own TiVo instead of one of their boxes) and pay around $130 for DTValue + HBO/MAX/SHO/STZ + Road Runner. I wouldn't mind my bill shrinking by $100/month, but I doubt that'd apply to my situation.



Call FIOS and compare the pricing is all I can say. In every case they will beat TWC, sometimes by significant amounts. The CSR that I worked with got me a great package (including free DVR for 2 years -- now there is a "free MR DVR for life" promotion going on!) and a rebate after 3 months of on-time bill pays.


One big savings in my case is that my land line phone service is now included as a part of my package (triple play) so that was $60/month right there that is now subsumed right into my "cable" bill. Also if you have a Verizon cellphone they'll knock money off of your cellphone bill for combining the billing as part of the package.


But even so, just the cable & internet package I have is significantly cheaper ($40/month) and far superior to what I had w/TWC. With TWC, I had the same package of premium movie channels as what you had lmz00, but now get (in addition): Encore, The Movie Channel and Epix (a premium quality movie channel w/2 HD feeds that TWC does not offer) for less money, plus internet speeds that are on the order of 10-100 times faster than TWC (for uploads, at least) and multiple times faster downloads.


The only downsides: No NY1 (but we do get the BBC World News channel in SD, which compensates in my view), no MSG-HD (but it's coming very soon, according to a lawsuit by Verizon to force MSG to give the feed), and there are some number of HD channels which FIOS has been slow to add (but TWC has). Off the top of my head: TCM-HD, Sundance-HD, BBC America-HD, Cartoon Network-HD, G4-HD, CNN Headline News-HD (but they do have regular CNN-HD), and a couple of the premium multiplexes -- Starz Cinema HD and Showtime Women-HD.


On the flipside: We get the awesome HDNet and HDNet Movies which TWC removed years ago. We get Epix HD/Epix HD2, which are both excellent premium movie channels. We get one local HD PBS channel which TWC doesn't carry -- NJN-HD, which is the New Jersey PBS affiliate. There is also a cool SD channel which I make use of frequently which is basically a 24 hour running forecast from The Weather Channel so you don't have to wait until the 8's for it to come up.


I don't pay much attention to sports channels so can't help you there.


----------



## Berk32

no more channels 698, 699, 700...


everything grouped together in the 1000s.


no separate HD on demand lists.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/21162053
> 
> 
> no more channels 698, 699, 700...
> 
> 
> everything grouped together in the 1000s.
> 
> 
> no separate HD on demand lists.



Even though I'm no longer a customer, it's about time they did this! They've needed to clean up the whole HD channel ordering for ages...


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/21162659
> 
> 
> Even though I'm no longer a customer, it's about time they did this! They've needed to clean up the whole HD channel ordering for ages...



except they now grouped HD and non-HD on the same On demand channels, and its makes finding HD on demand programming more annoying...


I don't' want to look thru non-HD on demand stuff...


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/21163008
> 
> 
> except they now grouped HD and non-HD on the same On demand channels, and its makes finding HD on demand programming more annoying...
> 
> 
> I don't' want to look thru non-HD on demand stuff...



Ah, that's the same way it's grouped on FIOS as well.


It is under a menu subsystem that we have to click from level to level, like:

Premium Channels -> HBO On Demand -> HBO HD -> Shows -> Real Time With Bill Maher -> Episode #309


At the same level of "HBO HD" they also have a 3D submenu. I don't have a 3D TV of course so haven't checked it out.


----------



## Berk32

they added TV Japan HD on 514


----------



## robbie06

Does anyone have experience getting Time Warner to pair an existing cablecard that has been installed in a different device? I had a Tivo HD which I replaced with a Ceton Infititv. When I installed the cablecard I received a notice that I need to call Time Warner. I spoke with someone who insists I need to set an appointment for a fee of $40 just to have someone read numbers of a screen.


----------



## Berk32

chs 107 and 108 (freq 693 and 699 MHz) are now being used for SDV


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/21187111
> 
> 
> chs 107 and 108 (freq 693 and 699 MHz) are now being used for SDV



Something similar was done here on October 6th where TWC moved these QAMs to SDV in North Texas:


106 687MHz

107 693MHz

108 699MHz

109 705MHz

110 711MHz

111 717MHz

112 723MHz

113 729MHz


Also those 8 SDV QAMs were added to the 16 SDV QAMs we already had for a total of 24 SDV QAMs.


So I am guess now TWC NYC has 12 SDV QAMs?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120* /forum/post/21187550
> 
> 
> So I am guess now TWC NYC has 12 SDV QAMs?



yup


----------



## tamanaco

My 8640HDC was updated last night from ODN 4.1.0_6 to ODN 5.0.0_6 - I'm in the UWS around 88th street. What's new and improved in this ODN version? The only new thing I noticed, so far, is that the Diagnostic information in channel 996 is now back to having 10 pages instead of the 6 pages that the previous version had. Performance "appears" to be a bit better.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamanaco* /forum/post/21193362
> 
> 
> My 8640HDC was updated last night from ODN 4.1.0_6 to ODN 5.0.0_6 - I'm in the UWS around 88th street. What's new and improved in this ODN version? The only new thing I noticed, so far, is that the Diagnostic information in channel 996 is now back to having 10 pages instead of the 6 pages that the previous version had. Performance "appears" to be a bit better.



i'm not far from you - i got the update as well on both of my boxes (a Sammy 3090 and an SA 4250hdc)


----------



## G1Ravage

Hmm...I got some sort of MDN update. My version is still the same as before, but I'm now getting ODN-style guide info, including movie cast lists and original air date.


----------



## robbie06

If anyone needs to contact Time warner regarding migrating a cablecard to a different device, do not call the local office. Call this phone number which is the Time Warner national number for dealing with cablecard: Time Warner: 866-606-5889


----------



## hdtvfan2005




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamanaco* /forum/post/21193362
> 
> 
> My 8640HDC was updated last night from ODN 4.1.0_6 to ODN 5.0.0_6 - I'm in the UWS around 88th street. What's new and improved in this ODN version? The only new thing I noticed, so far, is that the Diagnostic information in channel 996 is now back to having 10 pages instead of the 6 pages that the previous version had. Performance "appears" to be a bit better.



It has a new search function coming later. Certain boxes such as Samsung 3090, Cisco 864x, Cisco 464x, Samsung 327x and Samsung 326x will get this new search feature. It's much improved over the previous keyboard/title search.


----------



## tamanaco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdtvfan2005* /forum/post/21201359
> 
> 
> It has a new search function coming later. Certain boxes such as Samsung 3090, Cisco 864x, Cisco 464x, Samsung 327x and Samsung 326x will get this new search feature. It's much improved over the previous keyboard/title search.



Has this new search function already been released to other areas? Is there a place online where I can see images of how this interface is going look?


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamanaco* /forum/post/21202529
> 
> 
> Has this new search function already been released to other areas? Is there a place online where I can see images of how this interface is going look?


 

Time Warner Cable Advanced Search 


Signature Home customers in Central NY region have it. BenJF has been reporting regularly on it in the Navigator thread, including this recent post with attached TWC advanced search brochure .


The advanced search functions are cloud-based and not inherently included in the ODN 5.0 upgrade.


----------



## hansangb

Installation:

They only schedule two slots per day so the techs can insure everything goes smoothly. My installation was done in 30 minutes, but it took another 1.5 hours to cut over my Verizon phone to TWC.


Before the installation, they went through an exhaustive list of questions to make sure the tech would be prepared (do you want to use your own wireless, do you have Ipads, Iphones etc)


They replaced my splitter with a new one, and they recrimped all the cables with a new connector. They certainly don't cut any corners.


Post Installation:

Had some issues with my Cisco 8642HDC (kept my box) and Samsung H3272 (new) box. The channels wouldn't change properly from time to time. After to days and several reboots later, the problem disappeared. I also had some issues setting up the recording series on the Samsung box. Again, after two code "pushes" and reboots later, things are working as expected.


The caller ID on the TV is convenient and the LookBack service is handy to have.


There's no real difference in picture quality nor sound - I didn't expect there would be.


The Whole house DVR is convenient, and the recordings show up as one logical list. You can't readily tell which DVR the show is on - not that it really matters. FYI, you cannot delete a show that was recorded on the other DVR.


There's no issue with phone service either. The TA has room to accommodate another analog phone line if you need two phone lines.


The Voice service has the ability to setup distinctive ring service based on phone number and the self-service portal is simple enough to use.


I never had any premium movie channels before, but I opted to pay the additional $20 to get HBO, Showtime, TMC and Cinemax.


I already had the wideband service and the speed was about the same (50Mbps download/5Mbps upload).


All in all, quite happy. I did notice one oddity however. Before if I was recording two shows, I could watch one of the shows. Obviously, you can't change the channel since both tuners are busy. But you could watch it. Now, the screen goes blank. I'll have to see if it was a one time thing or if it's some bug.


So if you're on the fence, I would recommend the signature service. When you factor in the savings by cancelling my verizon POTS line, it's really a no brainer.


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

What are the chances of TWC switching to Mpeg-4?


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What are the chances of TWC switching to Mpeg-4?



What immediate benefit do u see in that? TWC has invested heavily in SDV. Switching to Mpeg4 requires swapping millions of boxes.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/21207068
> 
> 
> What immediate benefit do u see in that? TWC has invested heavily in SDV. Switching to Mpeg4 requires swapping millions of boxes.



The transition to MPEG4 has already begun!


For right now only certain new HD or 3D channels will be in MPEG4!


These channels require a MPEG4 STB:

ESPN3D

GAME HD 1-9

TEAM HD 1-9


Only boxes that work with mpeg 4:


Scientific Atlanta Areas:

SMT3090

SMT3260, SMT 3262

SMT3270, SMT 3272

CISCO 4640HDC, 4642HDC

CISCO 4742HDC

CISCO 8640HDC, 8642HDC

CISCO 8742HDC


Motorola Areas and parts of Austin Texas in one hub:

Motorola DCX3200, DCX3200p2, DCX3200Mp2

Motorola DCX3400, DCX3400M


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdtvfan2005* /forum/post/21201359
> 
> 
> It has a new search function coming later. Certain boxes such as Samsung 3090, Cisco 864x, Cisco 464x, Samsung 327x and Samsung 326x will get this new search feature. It's much improved over the previous keyboard/title search.



I was told that all ODN models will get the new Search System. Only ODN boxes will get this update. (C-Models, Samsungs, and new Motorola's)


Jack


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Satch Man* /forum/post/21215700
> 
> 
> I was told that all ODN models will get the new Search System. Only ODN boxes will get this update. (C-Models, Samsungs, and new Motorollas)
> 
> 
> Jack



Navigator 5.0 (Garden) with the new advancred search system coming later this year to early next year is expected for the following boxes:


SA4240HDC


SA4250HDC


SA8240HDC


SA8300HDC


Cisco 4640/4642


Cisco 8640/8642


Samsung 3050


Samsung 3090


Samsung 3260/3262


Samsung 3270/3272



Jack


PS. I don't have the Motorolla box types, just that the newer versions of those boxes with Navigator installed will get the Garden update.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Satch Man* /forum/post/21215764
> 
> 
> Navigator 5.0 (Garden) with the new advancred search system coming later this year to early next year is expected for the following boxes:
> 
> 
> SA4240HDC
> 
> 
> SA4250HDC
> 
> 
> SA8240HDC
> 
> 
> SA8300HDC
> 
> 
> Cisco 4640/4642
> 
> 
> Cisco 8640/8642
> 
> 
> Samsung 3050
> 
> 
> Samsung 3090
> 
> 
> Samsung 3260/3262
> 
> 
> Samsung 3270/3272
> 
> 
> 
> Jack
> 
> 
> PS. I don't have the Motorolla box types, just that the newer versions of those boxes with Navigator installed will get the Garden update.



The DCX3400M and DCX3200Mp2 boxes in North Texas have the 5.0 ODN update (garden) and the cloudbased features according to press release.


Mentions Dallas and LA also Syracuse as having the cloud features:
http://www.multichannel.com/article/...dband_Push.php


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120* /forum/post/21217456
> 
> 
> The DCX3400M and DCX3200Mp2 boxes in North Texas have the 5.0 ODN update (garden) and the cloudbased features according to press release.
> 
> 
> Mentions Dallas and LA also Syracuse as having the cloud features:
> http://www.multichannel.com/article/...dband_Push.php



Thanks Kevin!


Jack


----------



## Berk32

November 18, 2011


> Quote:
> On or about January 4, 2012 Versus will be rebranded as NBC Sports Network by the provider.
> 
> 
> Finally, we are currently involved in discussions regarding the services and/or stations listed below. While we cannot guarantee that we will reach agreement with the relevant programmers and/or broadcasters, we are listing these services/stations here in the event that those discussions lead to the dropping or addition of the following services/stations:
> 
> 
> CMT and CMT HD.


----------



## toadfannc

Anyone want to see the Harbaugh boys (Ravens v. 49ers) duke it out on Thanksgiving night-- exclusively on the NFL Network? Well, let's let TWC know how we feel. After all, aren't we told that we should contact our provider if we want certain channels?


Email:


Melinda Witmer, TWC VP Programming and chief negotiator ... [email protected] 


Glenn Britt, TWC CEO ... [email protected] 


(Apologies Berk and others who don't agree).


Happy Thanksgiving NYC!!


----------



## John Mason

Noticed Japan HD (514, lower Manhattan) while checking how many foreign channels don't require a subscription; guesstimate: 20%. Caught a drama in Japanese but forgot to check for possible closed captioning/English. Nice PQ. One example of a reported Japanese cinematography technique of shooting 'deep focus' TV dramas--not deliberately blurring backgrounds--perhaps using 3-CCD cameras instead of newer one-35mm-size-sensor digital-cinema cameras. -- John


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/21235308
> 
> 
> Anyone want to see the Harbaugh boys (Ravens v. 49ers) duke it out on Thanksgiving night-- exclusively on the NFL Network? Well, let's let TWC know how we feel. After all, aren't we told that we should contact our provider if we want certain channels?
> 
> 
> Email:
> 
> 
> Melinda Witmer, TWC VP Programming and chief negotiator ... [email protected]
> 
> 
> Glenn Britt, TWC CEO ... [email protected]
> 
> 
> (Apologies Berk and others who don't agree).
> 
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving NYC!!



no thanks.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/21235491
> 
> 
> Noticed Japan HD (514, lower Manhattan) while checking how many foreign channels don't require a subscription; guesstimate: 20%. Caught a drama in Japanese but forgot to check for possible closed captioning/English. Nice PQ. One example of a reported Japanese cinematography technique of shooting 'deep focus' TV dramas--not deliberately blurring backgrounds--perhaps using 3-CCD cameras instead of newer one-35mm-size-sensor digital-cinema cameras. -- John



it's in a free preview


----------



## LisaM

I am on the Upper West Side by Lincoln Center. I cannot tune into 703 (it is still listed on my cable guide) even after I reboot the box. Is anyone else having this issue? I have been told that it has been occurring for a few weeks.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LisaM* /forum/post/21236758
> 
> 
> I am on the Upper West Side by Lincoln Center. I cannot tune into 703 (it is still listed on my cable guide) even after I reboot the box. Is anyone else having this issue? I have been told that it has been occurring for a few weeks.



working by me just fine - but i'm not in the same 'zone' as you are, even though i'm not far.


----------



## DNINE

Having issues with a bunch of channels on the UWS.


----------



## TravKoolBreeze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/21237507
> 
> 
> Having issues with a bunch of channels on the UWS.



As am I, in Harlem. A lot of channels missing, not even in the guide


----------



## AJ7656

Missing channels here as well... Upper manhattan 200th street...


----------



## broadwayblue

Guess it's a known issue...I was coming to check why I can't get 702, 705, 766 and a bunch of other channels on the UES.


Edit: After rebooting my box those channels no longer even appear in the channel guide.


----------



## tamanaco

Missing channels on the UWS around 88th & Columbus. Some channels show have an option in the info banner that reads "Press Sel for Enhanced TV". Did TWC scheduled system changes for the weekend? Relieved that the football game on NBCHD is not being affected.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamanaco* /forum/post/21237933
> 
> 
> Missing channels on the UWS around 88th & Columbus. Some channels show have an option in the info banner that reads "Press Sel for Enhanced TV". Did TWC scheduled system changes for the weekend? Relieved that the football game on NBCHD is not being affected.



no - there is some sort of system issue

(it's not exactly an outage - for example, you can see fox hd if you connect without the box - the boxes aren't properly tuning into channels)


and that info banner is normal.


System changes are almost always done Tuesday late night


----------



## pgershon

I am at a total loss. I have three Moxi DVR boxes in my house and two of them are not getting 702 and 705. I figured it was a cablecard issue but seeing the chatter here I assume it is a TWC problem. What makes no sense to me however is that my third Moxi DVR is getting these channels fine. That seems illogical in the same house. For what it is worth, the two Moxi's that are not getting these channels are 3-tuner DVR's, but the Moxi that gets all channels is a 2-tuner DVR.


----------



## DNINE

Channels came back for me.


----------



## rit56

It happened downtown for 2 or 3 days last week. You're about to get an update and when it does happen everything works well but they have to work out the kinks. . You will notice when you go to the guide the pip box that shows the show your watching is a lot bigger. It still took a day or so after that appeared. It also shut off my caller ID. Box had to be rebooted after all was said and done. Same issues you all are writing about. Missing channels. watching something on the DVR and when you delete the program the channel you're tuned into doesn't work...


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rit56* /forum/post/21238454
> 
> 
> It happened downtown for 2 or 3 days last week. You're about to get an update and when it does happen everything works well but they have to work out the kinks. . You will notice when you go to the guide the pip box that shows the show your watching is a lot bigger. It still took a day or so after that appeared. It also shut off my caller ID. Box had to be rebooted after all was said and done. Same issues you all are writing about. Missing channels. watching something on the DVR and when you delete the program the channel you're tuned into doesn't work...



this wasn't an update - we got that a week before you did.


it was an technical error of some kind. https://twitter.com/#!/TWCableHelp/


----------



## tamanaco

All channels back in the UWS, but now some channels flash a black screen every so often. I'm getting that now in channel 701 NY1. Is like a momentary loss of signal. Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## rit56




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/21238481
> 
> 
> this wasn't an update - we got that a week before you did.
> 
> 
> it was an technical error of some kind. https://twitter.com/#!/TWCableHelp/



Everything worked fine "here" prior to that update. if software is downloaded and it causes equipment to go haywire I would think it had something to do with the update. the download corrupted the boxes and they spent a few days fixing all the bugs. wasn't just me btw. Isn't Microsoft famous for releasing buggy operating systems way before they're ready so they can enhance their revenue? seems to be the corporate way. As I was calling tech support they were happily writing down all the issues and the 2 I spoke to mentioned the enormous problems they were having AND they were reporting the various issues people were calling about up the line so they could fix them. the majority of the complaints were missing channels, after they did that update. like I said in a previous post it also knocked out my called id as well. while I may not be a technically savy as most here I can differentiate between a software issue and a simple reboot fix.


----------



## broadwayblue

Looks like I got some new software recently...and as usual things work worse than before. Now after a recorded show ends you can't press 'list' to go directly to your list of shows...rather you have to select save or delete first. Does anyone actually try out the software before they shove it down our throats?


----------



## trublu

Is anyone using a Motorola SB6120 modem? I tried to get one provisioned cos I'm tired of paying the ridiculous monthly fee for the ancient RCA but Time Warner refused.


----------



## PaulInParkSlope

anyone having audio issues? running sound through my stereo amplifier isnt working


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/21246397
> 
> 
> Looks like I got some new software recently...and as usual things work worse than before. Now after a recorded show ends you can't press 'list' to go directly to your list of shows...rather you have to select save or delete first. Does anyone actually try out the software before they shove it down our throats?



yeah my box also rebooted overnight - dont see any software version changes though.


and when i have a recorded show end - i can still go to list when the delete screen is up.


----------



## kevin120

TWC dallas has announced these HD Channels as being added:


channels in bold TWC NYC does not have


BLOOMBERG HD

E! HD

Fox Deportes HD

GAME2 HD

GSN HD
*Halogen HD*

HUB HD

IFC HD

Ovation HD

OWN HD

Oxygen HD

MoreMax HD

Reelz Channel HD

Showtime Beyond HD

Showtime Extreme HD

Showtime Next HD

Showtime Women HD
*Sportsman Channel HD*

STYLE HD

ThrillerMax HD

TMC Xtra HD


----------



## Berk32

just stick with the new stuff - you really dont need to be pasting full updates from other regions


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/21248688
> 
> 
> just stick with the new stuff - you really dont need to be pasting full updates from other regions



Agreed. We all know what the possibilities are. It just won't matter until they hit us.


----------



## jmsnyc

Does anyone know if there is a qam channel for CNC (China News Channel)? I found it as a subchannel of 102. I think 102-29 or 102 -129 but now I cant find it again and my tv takes so long to scan channels.


Also I can recommend GuideTool if you are trying to do qam mappings with WMC. If you donate $3 for the full version you can backup all your mappings.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmsnyc* /forum/post/21262400
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a qam channel for CNC (China News Channel)? I found it as a subchannel of 102. I think 102-29 or 102 -129 but now I cant find it again and my tv takes so long to scan channels.
> 
> 
> Also I can recommend GuideTool if you are trying to do qam mappings with WMC. If you donate $3 for the full version you can backup all your mappings.



102 is used for SDV - so if you find it there - it wont be there for long.


----------



## jmsnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/21262779
> 
> 
> 102 is used for SDV - so if you find it there - it wont be there for long.



I'm in Southern Manhattan - our channels are a little different I think.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmsnyc* /forum/post/21262858
> 
> 
> I'm in Southern Manhattan - our channels are a little different I think.



thats not one of the differences - its a SDV channel


----------



## nyctveng

cnc streams online for free. Also if u subscribe to tv, u won't have to worry about trying to get it on clear qam


----------



## flacfan

Does anybody else have problems with Remote DVR Manager on TWC web site?

If I go through https://mdvr.timewarnercable.com/login/ I get this error:

"Error code 706b: We are unable to communicate with your DVR at this time."


If try though MyServices - DVR Manager I get the following:

"We were unable to retrieve your DVR information at this time due to a system error."


It's been happening at least since yesterday.


I have two 8300HD DVR's. Recording and ON-DEMAND work fine.


Thanks


----------



## Berk32

 https://dvr.timewarnercable.com/ works for me


'mdvr' site currently coming up blank after login


----------



## flacfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/21286658
> 
> https://dvr.timewarnercable.com/ works for me
> 
> 
> 'mdvr' site currently coming up blank after login



Thanks for the response.

I just finished a long session of troubleshooting, rebooting boxes, being transferred and the problem escalated.

Now I will be waiting for a call back.


BTW, I installed the new Android TWC TV app yesterday on my Galaxy Tab 10.1 and could not log in. That prompted me to check the MyServices web site.


Maybe it's a problem with my equipment or maybe something that was changed to TWC system recently.


----------



## Tresjolie9

Came home and found my Scientific Atlanta 8300 HD box turned off, had to unplug it and plug it back in to get in into boot mode and working properly. A few days ago the circuit breaker tripped, and before it would boot, it had some type of weird countdown, unplugged it and plugged it back in again to get it to boot. The box is almost six years old, wonder if I should try to get a new one. If I get a new one, how do I ensure that it is truly a new box that will work and won't have bugs?


----------



## Berk32

December 2, 2011



> Quote:
> The previously announced launch of MSG 2 HD (ch. 195) and MSG Plus 2 HD (ch. 196) will occur on December 7, 2011.
> 
> 
> On or about January 11, 2012 we will launch the following channels: Hustler TV on Demand on ch. 320, Hustler TV on ch. 321, Hustler TV HD on ch. 322 and Manhandle PPV on ch. 339. These new channels will be part of our Adult service offering. On that date, we will also launch Manhattan Neighborhood Network 5 & 6 on ch. 186 and 187 respectively and a Government Access channels on ch. 190. These channels will be basic services available only in digital format and viewable with digital cable-compatible equipment such as a digital converter or a digital television (or other device) that includes a QAM tuner. We will also move Gay on Demand from ch. 339 to ch. 340, LATV from ch. 186 to ch. 177, Halogen network from ch. 188 to ch. 178, Inspirational Network from ch. 189 to ch. 179 and we will cease carriage of Spice XCESS (ch. 320) and Club Jenna (ch. 322).
> 
> 
> Finally, we are currently involved in discussions regarding the services and/or stations listed below. While we cannot guarantee that we will reach agreement with the relevant programmers and/or broadcasters, we are listing these services/stations here in the event that those discussions lead to the dropping or addition of the following services/stations:
> 
> CMT and CMT HD.


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

I know a lot of people had blackouts with TNT. I never had that BUT the compression on it now is really bad. Anyone else noticing this? Did something change?


----------



## d3193

Can anyone help with the following problem?


I have a Samsung 3090 stb. Just over a week ago I started getting "no guide data" messages, and at the same time an inability to record programs (I'm assuming that to record, the box needs to have program information). Rebooting did not help.


Yesterday morning I had a TWC service call. The tech replaced the box with another 3090 and changed one of the co-ax connectors. Before he left, he did a test recording, and all seemed fine.


Yesterday evening the problem had returned. During re-booting the "Diagnostics" page said "DVR Service Not Available". After reboots, the clock always showed 7:05, regardless of the time of day. No guide, and no ability to record, pause, etc. at all.


I tried another reboot at about 1pm today. This time the clock displayed the correct time, and there was guide data, but no recording ability.

This evening, after another reboot, the clock showed 7:05 again, with no guide data and no recording ability. So the problem seems to be time-of-day sensitive. I always see the "DVR Service Not Available" message during the reboot.


I have another service call scheduled for next week (the earliest possible). I am not optimistic.


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *d3193* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can anyone help with the following problem?
> 
> 
> I have a Samsung 3090 stb. Just over a week ago I started getting "no guide data" messages, and at the same time an inability to record programs (I'm assuming that to record, the box needs to have program information). Rebooting did not help.
> 
> 
> Yesterday morning I had a TWC service call. The tech replaced the box with another 3090 and changed one of the co-ax connectors. Before he left, he did a test recording, and all seemed fine.
> 
> 
> Yesterday evening the problem had returned. During re-booting the "Diagnostics" page said "DVR Service Not Available". After reboots, the clock always showed 7:05, regardless of the time of day. No guide, and no ability to record, pause, etc. at all.
> 
> 
> I tried another reboot at about 1pm today. This time the clock displayed the correct time, and there was guide data, but no recording ability.
> 
> This evening, after another reboot, the clock showed 7:05 again, with no guide data and no recording ability. So the problem seems to be time-of-day sensitive. I always see the "DVR Service Not Available" message during the reboot.
> 
> 
> I have another service call scheduled for next week (the earliest possible). I am not optimistic.



Call CS and see if the DVR billing code is in your acct. Even though you have a DVR box, the dvr function can be disabled. There is even a remote billing code where if absent from your account, it can disable the infrared sensor. Codes are missing or omitted typically when you sign up or change service and a stupid rep messes up.


----------



## d3193




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/21315666
> 
> 
> Call CS and see if the DVR billing code is in your acct. Even though you have a DVR box, the dvr function can be disabled. There is even a remote billing code where if absent from your account, it can disable the infrared sensor. Codes are missing or omitted typically when you sign up or change service and a stupid rep messes up.



Thanks for the advice. Unfortunately it didn't help. I called CS and was told that was not the problem.


----------



## rit56




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *d3193* /forum/post/21316208
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice. Unfortunately it didn't help. I called CS and was told that was not the problem.



I say it's the box. Those 3090's are terrible. I had 2. Nothing but problems. 2 in 2 months.


----------



## beinstein

anyone else notice our monthly bills just climbed by around $10?


I never saw any notice of a rate increase


----------



## rit56




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beinstein* /forum/post/21328255
> 
> 
> anyone else notice our monthly bills just climbed by around $10?
> 
> 
> I never saw any notice of a rate increase



My bill came yesterday and mine went up as well. No explanation either. I even went to the TWC, NYC page and there's nothing there. Is this a case of "let's screw them because we can" ?


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rit56* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> My bill came yesterday and mine went up as well. No explanation either. I even went to the TWC, NYC page and there's nothing there. Is this a case of "let's screw them because we can" ?



Annual rate increase why is it a surprised? A break down of increases came on my last bill so it should have come on yours as well
www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/ratechanges/


----------



## d3193




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rit56* /forum/post/21316771
> 
> 
> I say it's the box. Those 3090's are terrible. I had 2. Nothing but problems. 2 in 2 months.



This was my second 3090 in two weeks. Based on your comment I decided to trek down to 23rd street and ask whether they had any non-Samsung boxes. I took home an old SA 8300HDC. It's slow to react to commands, but at least it works! Now the guide info is there and the DVR works.

Many thanks.


----------



## rit56




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *d3193* /forum/post/21328377
> 
> 
> This was my second 3090 in two weeks. Based on your comment I decided to trek down to 23rd street and ask whether they had any non-Samsung boxes. I took home an old SA 8300HDC. It's slow to react to commands, but at least it works! Now the guide info is there and the DVR works.
> 
> Many thanks.



You're welcome. I have a Sammy 3272 and it works great. The thing about TWC is it took me months and 4 boxes before I got this one and I was reluctant. You really have to push them. There are people here who said they have gone to 23rd street and the employees there were nice enough to take their email gave them an 8300 and when a new Cisco came in they emailed them and swapped it out.. If the 8300 craps out try that. I got mine from a home visit. The tech brought in an 8300 and it wouldn't work with HDMI cable. She actually asked me if I had component cable. I was shocked. She was going to leave me a broken 8300. Anyway I calmly told her I didn't want it, to leave the broken 3090 and that I would go up to 23rd street and get a new box. Magically a 3272 suddenly appeared in her truck. Just amazing for the monthly rates we pay they use give us equipment.


----------



## danav

I just got these two boxes. Questions for each:


Cisco 4742HDC


-it's really ugly, but seems to work well. anyone have any issues with it?

-how is the volume range on this thing?


Samsung SMT-H3362


-best looking cable I've ever seen. but it a few issues...

-the volume range is terrible, I have to use the volume on my tv which i hate doing, any to fix this?

-the Guide stretches to 16:9 and it looks awful, any way to change this setting?



General questions:


-is there a way to set Navigator to "direct/pass-through" resolution? I would rather let me Onkyo NR-609 receiver do the upscaling, I have a feeling it will do a better job.



Thanks!


----------



## ANGEL 35

I Have the Cisco-Explorer 8640-HDC. Works great. No problems


----------



## Slikkster

I noticed something weird about a week ago with my now several-years-old 8300HD:


It started choosing the wrong output resolution for channels. The first time it was quite obvious. After it froze up one time, it came back up outputting 480P for channels in the HD range (701-799). That was an easy fix.


Then, I noticed something more subtle -- it started giving me 720p for channels I knew were 1080i, like WCBS-HD and WNBC-HD (702 and 704).


It's at the point now where I'm only allowing 1080i from the box since I can't trust it to give me the correct output. But that, of course, affects 705 and 707, for example, and some other non-broadcast channels.


I've done both soft-boots and hard (pull the power plug) boots, but it hasn't really fixed it.


Anyone else see this on these or other boxes? Any other fix? I'd prefer to keep the 8300HD (although I do notice a huge audio/video sync issue now with my new LED TV that I can fortunately compensate for -- barely).


Tks.


----------



## trublu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slikkster* /forum/post/21347200
> 
> 
> I noticed something weird about a week ago with my now several-years-old 8300HD:
> 
> 
> It started choosing the wrong output resolution for channels. The first time it was quite obvious. After it froze up one time, it came back up outputting 480P for channels in the HD range (701-799). That was an easy fix.
> 
> 
> Then, I noticed something more subtle -- it started giving me 720p for channels I knew were 1080i, like WCBS-HD and WNBC-HD (702 and 704).
> 
> 
> It's at the point now where I'm only allowing 1080i from the box since I can't trust it to give me the correct output. But that, of course, affects 705 and 707, for example, and some other non-broadcast channels.
> 
> 
> I've done both soft-boots and hard (pull the power plug) boots, but it hasn't really fixed it.
> 
> 
> Anyone else see this on these or other boxes? Any other fix? I'd prefer to keep the 8300HD (although I do notice a huge audio/video sync issue now with my new LED TV that I can fortunately compensate for -- barely).
> 
> 
> Tks.



This happened to me last night just after hooking it up to a new Sony LED tv. I attributed to the new tv though because it had never happened before.


----------



## Slikkster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *trublu* /forum/post/21347258
> 
> 
> This happened to me last night just after hooking it up to a new Sony LED tv. I attributed to the new tv though because it had never happened before.



I don't see how the TV itself could play a role. I've had my new TV for a few months now connected to the 8300HD, and it just cropped up with this issue. There have been on recent TV firmware updates, either, so that's ruled out.


----------



## rit56




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slikkster* /forum/post/21350993
> 
> 
> I don't see how the TV itself could play a role. I've had my new TV for a few months now connected to the 8300HD, and it just cropped up with this issue. There have been on recent TV firmware updates, either, so that's ruled out.



I think it's the updates. The same thing has happened with me. Suddenly there's a problem which mysteriously fixes itself in a day or a week... Certain boxes are getting to old and TWC doesn't want to have to replace all those 8300's.


----------



## DNINE

I still have the 8300 Dvr. It must be the updates different things happen every time a update comes in, sometimes it fixes itself other times it doesn't. there must be a limit with old hardware and new software, like a computer.


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slikkster* /forum/post/21347200
> 
> 
> I noticed something weird about a week ago with my now several-years-old 8300HD:
> 
> 
> It started choosing the wrong output resolution for channels. The first time it was quite obvious. After it froze up one time, it came back up outputting 480P for channels in the HD range (701-799). That was an easy fix.
> 
> 
> Then, I noticed something more subtle -- it started giving me 720p for channels I knew were 1080i, like WCBS-HD and WNBC-HD (702 and 704).
> 
> 
> It's at the point now where I'm only allowing 1080i from the box since I can't trust it to give me the correct output. But that, of course, affects 705 and 707, for example, and some other non-broadcast channels.
> 
> 
> I've done both soft-boots and hard (pull the power plug) boots, but it hasn't really fixed it.
> 
> 
> Anyone else see this on these or other boxes? Any other fix? I'd prefer to keep the 8300HD (although I do notice a huge audio/video sync issue now with my new LED TV that I can fortunately compensate for -- barely).
> 
> 
> Tks.



I check other divisions quite frequently, and you are not alone with this bug. This is a software issue related to the older MDN boxes, that most divisions think began when MDN 3.0 was pushed out.


I actually wish I still had my SA-8300HD (no C.) It is so much faster than the ODN boxes!


Jack


----------



## Slikkster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Satch Man* /forum/post/21352426
> 
> 
> I check other divisions quite frequently, and you are not alone with this bug. This is a software issue related to the older MDN boxes, that most divisions think began when MDN 3.0 was pushed out.
> 
> 
> I actually wish I still had my SA-8300HD (no C.) It is so much faster than the ODN boxes!
> 
> 
> Jack



That sounds about right, Jack. I did notice there were a couple of new menu options recently (like CallerID) that didn't appear before, so my box must have gotten a push. Is it worth reporting to someone at TWC in NY? If so, who?


----------



## slumpey326

is it just me or is the twc guide system (mystro? navigator?) really slow now. I just replaced my samsung dvr because the guide system was slow and now have a SA8300HDC and the system is slow also. Why is this? It takes so long to change change, use the guide, etc... is there a fix somewhere.


----------



## Berk32

TWC just signed a deal for HBO GO and MAX GO

http://www.twcableuntangled.com/2011...our-customers/


----------



## trublu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Satch Man* /forum/post/21352426
> 
> 
> I check other divisions quite frequently, and you are not alone with this bug. This is a software issue related to the older MDN boxes, that most divisions think began when MDN 3.0 was pushed out.
> 
> 
> I actually wish I still had my SA-8300HD (no C.) It is so much faster than the ODN boxes!
> 
> 
> Jack



Does this happen to you just after switching back from a different video input? I've noticed that it usually happens when first switching from another video input e.g WD TV Live hub or PS3. I'm able to fix it by switching to a 1080i channel and then back to the previous one.


EDIT: Turns out that doesn't work so well. Now switched the box to only output 1080i


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slikkster* /forum/post/21352526
> 
> 
> That sounds about right, Jack. I did notice there were a couple of new menu options recently (like CallerID) that didn't appear before, so my box must have gotten a push. Is it worth reporting to someone at TWC in NY? If so, who?



There is the TWC Direct to Tech corporate forum, which is a secure forum for individualized communication with a corporate tech. It requires registration. You can sign up and post here:

https://secure.dslreports.com/forum/timewarnerdirect 


In your message. Give a Subject like Navigator/MDN 3.0 Resolution Bug:


Also give the following:


Name

Address

Phone Number

City/State

Box Type/Version


A Description of the problem, with as much detail as you can provide, and any work arounds. They will forward this to engineering, and hopefully push out a patch. MDN boxes are being "hardware strained" with updates because MDN models are no longer being made. However, in the interest of speed and response time over the newer ODN boxes, I would hold on to an MDN box for as long as I could!


I'd report it to the Direct To Tech Forum, go to the link I posted above.


Another thing that I would do is e-mail your local division about this bug in MDN 3.0, and specifically request that the resolutions not holding problem be forwarded to the Navigator Engineering and Development Team. The more people that report bugs like this, the better likelihood they will be addressed. For starters, post this issue at the Direct to Tech Forum.


Jack


----------



## Berk32

 http://twcconversations.com/local/ 


> Quote:
> On December 16, MSG began telling customers that Time Warner Cable may drop its programming effective January 1, 2012.
> 
> 
> We value sports and understand that costs are rising. We're willing to pay the increase MSG originally wanted to prevent them from shutting the channels off while we continue to negotiate. MSG refused.
> 
> MSG insists that in order to continue carrying their sports networks, we must pay for and carry their Fuse music channel across the entire country. We don't think it's fair to ask Time Warner Cable customers nationwide to pay for Fuse and subsidize New York sports they can't watch.


----------



## LL3HD

Funny, Fios finally has MsgHD, as of this week, and now TW might lose it, pretty ironic.


----------



## rit56




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/21362689
> 
> 
> Funny, Fios finally has MsgHD, as of this week, and now TW might lose it, pretty ironic.



What bothers me is why do they drag us into it? I was watching the Knicks/Nets preseason game today and a banner running across the bottom of the screen the whole game making absolutely sure we all know that as of the 31st we're not going to see basketball or hockey games again. They should work it out behind doors. It makes me hate both sides when they act like this. Be adults. Make your deal and be done with it.


----------



## ronross




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *trublu* /forum/post/21359570
> 
> 
> Does this happen to you just after switching back from a different video input? I've noticed that it usually happens when first switching from another video input e.g WD TV Live hub or PS3. I'm able to fix it by switching to a 1080i channel and then back to the previous one.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Turns out that doesn't work so well. Now switched the box to only output 1080i



Outputting 1080i stations at 720p was the least of my problems. If one of those stations was stuck on 720p recordings would fail. Either quit in the middle or would look like they recorded but result in a black screen. Changing output to 1080i exclusively didn't work.


This seems to be the old handshaking issue again. So yes, the box no has no tolerance for being turned on in the wrong order. Before I turn on the box, I need make sure the TV is both on and the cable connection is selected. Then I can turn on the 8300. When finished, I need to turn off the tv first and then the 8300.


The 8300 can't stay on. If the tv is turned off and/or any other input, recordings fails. What a PITA! Still, I'm glad it's not my particular box. The used Samsung the cable guy brought over as a replacement looked really funky and I didn't even plug it in.


----------



## G1Ravage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slikkster* /forum/post/21347200
> 
> 
> I noticed something weird about a week ago with my now several-years-old 8300HD:
> 
> 
> It started choosing the wrong output resolution for channels. The first time it was quite obvious. After it froze up one time, it came back up outputting 480P for channels in the HD range (701-799). That was an easy fix.
> 
> 
> Then, I noticed something more subtle -- it started giving me 720p for channels I knew were 1080i, like WCBS-HD and WNBC-HD (702 and 704).



This happens to me also, but only upon turning the TV on initially.


I have my box set to output at 720p and 1080i only. When I turn on the TV and cable box, it will output the channel at 720p only, even if the channel I left it on broadcasts in 1080i. If I continue to flip to other 1080i channels, it will stay on 720p.


To fix this, I turn to another 720p channel (like FOX), and then switch to a 1080i channel (like NY1). This corrects the bug and it realizes what it needs to do. Of course, I have to repeat this every time I turn the TV on, but it's not a big deal.


----------



## ronross




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G1Ravage* /forum/post/21367504
> 
> 
> This happens to me also, but only upon turning the TV on initially.
> 
> 
> I have my box set to output at 720p and 1080i only. When I turn on the TV and cable box, it will output the channel at 720p only, even if the channel I left it on broadcasts in 1080i. If I continue to flip to other 1080i channels, it will stay on 720p.
> 
> 
> To fix this, I turn to another 720p channel (like FOX), and then switch to a 1080i channel (like NY1). This corrects the bug and it realizes what it needs to do. Of course, I have to repeat this every time I turn the TV on, but it's not a big deal.



Apart from the fact that this is *very* inconvenient, attempted recordings when the box is stuck at 720p will fail. The only way to get the box to record properly now that twc has hosed it, is to turn the box and tv on in the proper order as I describe two posts up.


A sw upd broke this so hopefully a sw upd can fix it but I'm not optimistic twc is paying enough attention to care.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ronross* /forum/post/21368007
> 
> 
> Apart from the fact that this is *very* inconvenient, attempted recordings when the box is stuck at 720p will fail. The only way to get the box to record properly now that twc has hosed it, is to turn the box and tv on in the proper order as I describe two posts up.
> 
> 
> A sw upd broke this so hopefully a sw upd can fix it but I'm not optimistic twc is paying enough attention to care.



the box's output resolution should have nothing to do with the DVR recording properly.


If you are seeing this issue- it is not a commonly seen problem and you have a bad box.


Yes - once in a while my box messes up and resets the output resolutions I have selected - but any DVR recording problems should not be connected to that.


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LL3HD* /forum/post/21362689
> 
> 
> Funny, Fios finally has MsgHD, as of this week, and now TW might lose it, pretty ironic.



In all these carriage disputes, I find myself increasingly taking the side of the pay-TV operator as opposed to the programming provider.


The cable dial in America has become flooded with a morass of nearly useless channels that struggle to fill 24 hours of programming while only producing 8 hours' worth of content a week. They gain carriage by piggybacking on more successful, worthwhile channels. Fuse is one of those channels.


The sooner pay-TV providers put their foot down and drop channels, the sooner the program providers will realize they can't just create a crappy network with only 8 hours of worthwhile content a week and charge a arm and a leg for it.


----------



## Agent_C

What the hell is going on with these updates? In the last month, they've introduced 2 serious bugs on my SA8300HD:


1) Will not sync at the proper screen resolution;


If in setup I select all resolutions (480i through 1080i) or ‘Auto’ I would expect the box to sync at the proper resolution, based on the channel. NBC and CBS would sync at 1080i… Fox and ABC would sync and 720p… Logo would sync at 480i… Etc. For the 5 years I’ve had this box, it has always worked that way.


Not any more; I now have to set the box to 1080i exclusively, or HD channels will sync to 480i, or the lowest resolution activated in setup.


2) Scheduled programs erased immediately after they’re recorded;


This occurs if you select ‘1’ as the number of shows to retain. It’s supposed to erase the program after the 2nd instance has completed recording. *An obvious and frankly inexcusable bug; which clearly demonstrates a lack of sound testing and acceptance procedure for software updates.*


Trying to explain any of this to tech support is a complete waste of time.


I tell you… At this point I’m just circling the drain waiting for FIOS.


A_C


----------



## ronross




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/21368269
> 
> 
> the box's output resolution should have nothing to do with the DVR recording properly.
> 
> 
> If you are seeing this issue- it is not a commonly seen problem and you have a bad box.
> 
> 
> Yes - once in a while my box messes up and resets the output resolutions I have selected - but any DVR recording problems should not be connected to that.



@Berk32: Despite your (somewhat arrogant) certainty that a recent sw update could not possibly result in recording problems, I draw your attention to the following.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/21380377
> 
> 
> What the hell is going on with these updates? In the last month, they've introduced 2 serious bugs on my SA8300HD:
> 
> 
> 1) Will not sync at the proper screen resolution;
> 
> 
> If in setup I select all resolutions (480i through 1080i) or Auto' I would expect the box to sync at the proper resolution, based on the channel. NBC and CBS would sync at 1080i Fox and ABC would sync and 720p Logo would sync at 480i Etc. For the 5 years I've had this box, it has always worked that way.
> 
> 
> Not any more; I now have to set the box to 1080i exclusively, or HD channels will sync to 480i, or the lowest resolution activated in setup.
> 
> 
> 2) Scheduled programs erased immediately after they're recorded;
> 
> 
> This occurs if you select 1' as the number of shows to retain. It's supposed to erase the program after the 2nd instance has completed recording. *An obvious and frankly inexcusable bug; which clearly demonstrates a lack of sound testing and acceptance procedure for software updates.*
> 
> 
> Trying to explain any of this to tech support is a complete waste of time.
> 
> 
> I tell you At this point I'm just circling the drain waiting for FIOS.
> 
> 
> A_C


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ronross* /forum/post/21384117
> 
> 
> @Berk32: Despite your (somewhat arrogant) certainty that a recent sw update could not possibly result in recording problems, I draw your attention to the following.



just because there are 2 problems doesn't mean they are directly connected to each other.


yes there are all sorts of random problems with their software.


I never said the update didn't cause recording problems - i just said the output problem (which has been a problem for years) is not connected to recording problems.


4 years ago i had an 8300 on the older (better) software that was stuck on 1080i output... no way to change it - the main reason for this was HDMI - which TWC never officially supported for the 8300s...


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/21380377
> 
> 
> What the hell is going on with these updates? In the last month, they've introduced 2 serious bugs on my SA8300HD:
> 
> 
> 1) Will not sync at the proper screen resolution;
> 
> 
> If in setup I select all resolutions (480i through 1080i) or ‘Auto’ I would expect the box to sync at the proper resolution, based on the channel. NBC and CBS would sync at 1080i… Fox and ABC would sync and 720p… Logo would sync at 480i… Etc. For the 5 years I’ve had this box, it has always worked that way.
> 
> 
> Not any more; I now have to set the box to 1080i exclusively, or HD channels will sync to 480i, or the lowest resolution activated in setup.
> 
> 
> 2) Scheduled programs erased immediately after they’re recorded;
> 
> 
> This occurs if you select ‘1’ as the number of shows to retain. It’s supposed to erase the program after the 2nd instance has completed recording. *An obvious and frankly inexcusable bug; which clearly demonstrates a lack of sound testing and acceptance procedure for software updates.*
> 
> 
> Trying to explain any of this to tech support is a complete waste of time.
> 
> 
> I tell you… At this point I’m just circling the drain waiting for FIOS.
> 
> 
> A_C



Hi Agent C,


There were some reports of the resolution not holding on the SA-8300 (no-C) boxes, running the MDN software. I assume you have tried outputting your screen resolution to only the maximum that your TV supports. As others have had this same issue, since this last update, I would suspect this is a software problem.


It is good that you have a support ticket open at the Direct to Tech Forum. What are they suggesting over there?


The second issue does sound like it is something with your box unfortunately, with the programs erasing immediately after being recorded. Something is wrong there. What are they saying about that over at Direct to Tech? It sounds like you have some communications going over there so that is good.


I would follow through with their suggestions. When you say that your shows are being immediately erased, can you describe this in more detail? Is it that you watch a show from say, 9-10PM and OK it is now 2AM the next day, and you press LIST to call up your Scheduled Recordings. Is your show not there? Or is it there and a blank screen comes up? What does the Recording Log Show? Does this happen on EVERY program or series? If not, on what shows or series, does this occur?


Do you have a service call set up? Have your lines and drop pole checked just to make sure signals are good? The instance of shows getting erased after they are recorded. You have I would assume no other conflicts during the shows being recorded in question? Do you have the recording set for "Do Not Delete?" (Which, I believe is the default for MDN.)


Does the problem occur with Component Cables? A new HDMI cable? If you have tried all the above, or you aren't getting anywhere with tech support, swap out the box for an ODN model. This is the newer version C-boxes made by SA/Cisco or the Samsungs.


My suspicious are a bug with the resolution holding and and issue with this due to the older MDN software, since the 3.0 update. An ODN box WILL fix this. Solving Problem #1.


Problem #2: A bad cable/signal, or a bad box causing the missed recordings/erasing of recordings. I assume both issues did begin with the MDN 3.0 update, but believe that issue #2 may still be box related.


Let us know what happens!


Jack


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Satch Man* /forum/post/21398341
> 
> 
> Hi Agent C,
> 
> 
> There were some reports of the resolution not holding on the SA-8300 (no-C) boxes, running the MDN software. I assume you have tried outputting your screen resolution to only the maximum that your TV supports. As others have had this same issue, since this last update, I would suspect this is a software problem.
> 
> 
> It is good that you have a support ticket open at the Direct to Tech Forum. What are they suggesting over there?
> 
> 
> The second issue does sound like it is something with your box unfortunately, with the programs erasing immediately after being recorded. Something is wrong there. What are they saying about that over at Direct to Tech? It sounds like you have some communications going over there so that is good.
> 
> 
> I would follow through with their suggestions. When you say that your shows are being immediately erased, can you describe this in more detail? Is it that you watch a show from say, 9-10PM and OK it is now 2AM the next day, and you press LIST to call up your Scheduled Recordings. Is your show not there? Or is it there and a blank screen comes up? What does the Recording Log Show? Does this happen on EVERY program or series? If not, on what shows or series, does this occur?
> 
> 
> Do you have a service call set up? Have your lines and drop pole checked just to make sure signals are good? The instance of shows getting erased after they are recorded. You have I would assume no other conflicts during the shows being recorded in question? Do you have the recording set for "Do Not Delete?" (Which, I believe is the default for MDN.)
> 
> 
> Does the problem occur with Component Cables? A new HDMI cable? If you have tried all the above, or you aren't getting anywhere with tech support, swap out the box for an ODN model. This is the newer version C-boxes made by SA/Cisco or the Samsungs.
> 
> 
> My suspicious are a bug with the resolution holding and and issue with this due to the older MDN software, since the 3.0 update. An ODN box WILL fix this. Solving Problem #1.
> 
> 
> Problem #2: A bad cable/signal, or a bad box causing the missed recordings/erasing of recordings. I assume both issues did begin with the MDN 3.0 update, but believe that issue #2 may still be box related.
> 
> 
> Let us know what happens!
> 
> 
> Jack



The corporate response was actually not very helpful. I posted my original message verbatim and the response was that they noted a weak signal to the box and suggested a service call. No acknowledgement or even mention of the missed recordings or screen resolution issues.


I brought up the service menu on the box and, at least when I checked, the signal strength(s) were in the green all around. I haven’t noticed any micro-blocking or degradation in picture quality, so I’m skeptical of the accuracy of his statement.


When I pressed on the other issues, he suggested that the missed recordings might be due to a bad hard drive (even though there’s no real indication of that) and again suggested I arrange a service call. Once again no mention of the screen resolution issue.

This is obviously not someone who’s going to be able to help me.


Over the weekend I deleted all recorded content (what little was left) and deleted each and every subscription. I reentered all the subscriptions and everything that was scheduled to be recorded thereafter has, so far, recorded properly.


I’m not prepared to say the recording issue is resolved yet. However, if it records everything correctly again today and deletes the 1-day retentions from yesterday, I’ll be pretty satisfied that its recording scheduled shows properly once again.


As for the screen resolution issue; I can live with the box syncing everything at 1080i for now.


Cheers,


A_C

*UPDATE*: No good. A bunch of shows failed to record yesterday, including all the ones with 1 day retentions. The message in the Recording log: "The Box Was Unable To Record The Program" (real helpful message).


----------



## lmz00

All these TWC box horror stories make me even more glad to have a TiVo.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lmz00* /forum/post/21406550
> 
> 
> All these TWC box horror stories make me even more glad to have a TiVo.



Don't Tivos come with their own set of problems? I constantly hear of TWC screwing up the CableCard programming. Where are you located and how has your experience been?


I'm not at all appose to jumping ship if the grass is indeed greener.


A_C


----------



## trublu

Time warner is just pain garbage. I find myself praying that FIOS would reach my building everyweek. The past 5 days all my recorded shows looked like they were being 'deleted'. However, it turns out that they are not even being recorded to start with. The red recording light comes on but after there's no recorded content. I just looked in the dvr logs and for the 'recorded & deleted' shows; the log says they were never recorded to start with. Error: "The set-top was unable to record this program".


Hilarious thing: TWC price hikes correspond with the decline of their already garbage service. As always one thing is constant with TWC; their service is inversely propotional to the cost.


----------



## shemmy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/21406998
> 
> 
> Don't Tivos come with their own set of problems? I constantly hear of TWC screwing up the CableCard programming. Where are you located and how has your experience been?
> 
> 
> I'm not at all appose to jumping ship if the grass is indeed greener.
> 
> 
> A_C



I'm a NYC/TWC/Tivo user, and there are certainly trade-offs in using a Tivo and cablecards. The bad includes no PPV/OD unless you also have a TWC box, which I find very annoying (although I do have a TWC box on another TV in the apartment that I can use if I'm desperate, but it's a much smaller set). The other issue is that I've had periodic (once or twice a year) issues with the Tivo having trouble downloading the guide data. I have been able to resolve it each time, although in each instance I've had a few days where I've had no guide data, and once it was restored, I had to re-enter my season passes. And of course Tivo costs $.


What you get in exchange is the incredibly easy and functional Tivo interface and recording process. The several year old XL box I have not only has an enormous amount of storage, but the season pass and conflict resolution process on Tivo blows away anything I ever experienced with TWC. It also has Netflix, Amazon, and YouTube built in to the box (even if they aren't particularly elegant versions of any of them).


Bottom line is that so long as Tivo is working I will probably keep it (I bought lifetime service on this box, so there's no ongoing cost for me). Would I go to it if I had to start from scratch? I'm not entirely sure. Elsewhere I have a Fios box that I could probably live with instead of Tivo, but TWC's boxes and software are so bad I'm not sure I would have a strong desire to rely on it as my only DVR.


My $.02 for what it's worth.


Cheers.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *trublu* /forum/post/21407208
> 
> 
> Time warner is just pain garbage. I find myself praying that FIOS would reach my building everyweek. The past 5 days all my recorded shows looked like they were being 'deleted'. However, it turns out that they are not even being recorded to start with. *The red recording light comes on but after there's no recorded content. I just looked in the dvr logs and for the 'recorded & deleted' shows; the log says they were never recorded to start with. Error: "The set-top was unable to record this program".*
> 
> Hilarious thing: TWC price hikes correspond with the decline of their already garbage service. As always one thing is constant with TWC; their service is inversely propotional to the cost.



This is exactly what happing to me. What model box do you have?


A_C


----------



## trublu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/21407392
> 
> 
> This is exactly what happing to me. What model box do you have?
> 
> 
> A_C



I have a 8300HD


----------



## Berk32

Just got back from the 96th St store - tried to place both of my boxes (an old SA4250 and a Sammy 3090).


They gave me a Samsung 3362 to replace the 4250, but didn't have any newer DVRs in stock (they called down to 23rd st for me and they didn't have any either). In fact they only had 8300s..... that's really bad...


The website says the HD channels for the free preview of league pass will only work with newer Cisco and Sammy boxes (3090 not on the list), so I was a bit annoyed. But of course when I plugged my 3090 back in, the channels now work.... weird... They definitely didn't work before (other than TEAM1) and I did try rebooting.


----------



## lmz00




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/21406998
> 
> 
> Don't Tivos come with their own set of problems? I constantly hear of TWC screwing up the CableCard programming. Where are you located and how has your experience been?
> 
> 
> I'm not at all appose to jumping ship if the grass is indeed greener.
> 
> 
> A_C



Financial district. I've also read some TiVo horror stories, but I've never had any problems with my HD or Premiere XL.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/21407814
> 
> 
> 
> [...] they only had 8300s..... that's really bad...



Wouldn't be if they hadn't trashed it with untested updates. The 8300 worked just fine for me for years.


A_C


----------



## trublu

is swapping the 8300HD for something else worth it? What's the best DVR that TWC has?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *trublu* /forum/post/21410017
> 
> 
> is swapping the 8300HD for something else worth it? What's the best DVR that TWC has?



as far as i can tell - the 8300hd is only useful if you have an external HD (last i heard these were the only boxes that had a decent chance of getting an external hard drive to work)


Otherwise you are limiting yourself with recording space - as it has a smaller internal HD than every other box out there (other than the 8300hdc)


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/21409443
> 
> 
> Wouldn't be if they hadn't trashed it with untested updates. The 8300 worked just fine for me for years.
> 
> 
> A_C



o yeah - i had an 8300hd for 4 years - worked great until the big software update came.


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/21409443
> 
> 
> Wouldn't be if they hadn't trashed it with untested updates. The 8300 worked just fine for me for years.
> 
> 
> A_C



Crap!


As much of a PITA as it is, I would schedule a service call. Sometimes a customer will pull up the diagnostics and it shows OK ranges, but there could be something else on a specific channel range or outside the home in your node causing problems. Even though Direct To Tech (so far) has not been helpful in your case-you mentioned that they did see some signal issues. Therefore, I would reply within that thread and have them set up a call. Navigator, regardless of software version/box type is VERY, VERY, finicky about signal levels through all distribution points. Service calls are free, so you have nothing to lose and everything to gain.


Have the tech guy specify on the work order the box you want if it needs to be replaced. There are the following DVR boxes out there with bigger hard drives:


Samsung 3270

Samsung 3272


The Sammy's are faster than the SA/Cisco's, but sometimes have issues with HDMI.


Cisco 8642

Cisco 8640


I heard that some divisions have the new Cisco 8700 series box, but have not heard enough about it to review it.


Tell the guy to write on the work order that if at all possible, you don't want an SA-8300HDC. Mine actually works OK, but if you get that, it is slower than your MDN box and has the smaller hard drive.


Or, if the tech can get your SA-8300 to hold resolutions and resolve the recording issues, you might want to keep it. However, as you have had multiple issues with this box, since the MDN 3.0 update, I would have the tech do the following:


Signal Strength evaluation for all channels that have recording issues. (Make a note of this for them to put on the work order.)


Drop Line Check and replace line if necessary.


New cables.wiring if needed.


Box Swap to a newer model if needed.


Jack


PS. The fact described above that you have a recording issue that has come back is VERY LIKELY a Signal/drop-line issue. (They already suspect this at the forum.) I would venture them to be correct with a probability of about 60%. I would request a newer model box too, as indicated above.


It is also possible that this software update for MDN 3.0 may have released certain parameters or conditions related to signal strength that were not present in your previous version of MDN, likely 2.5. (This often happens with in-house designed software, as is the case of Navigator.) I would do a service call for sure.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Satch Man* /forum/post/21410774
> 
> 
> Crap!
> 
> 
> As much of a PITA as it is, I would schedule a service call. Sometimes a customer will pull up the diagnostics and it shows OK ranges, but there could be something else on a specific channel range or outside the home in your node causing problems. Even though Direct To Tech (so far) has not been helpful in your case-you mentioned that they did see some signal issues. Therefore, I would reply within that thread and have them set up a call. Navigator, regardless of software version/box type is VERY, VERY, finicky about signal levels through all distribution points. Service calls are free, so you have nothing to lose and everything to gain.
> 
> 
> Have the tech guy specify on the work order the box you want if it needs to be replaced. There are the following DVR boxes out there with bigger hard drives:
> 
> 
> Samsung 3270
> 
> Samsung 3272
> 
> 
> The Sammy's are faster than the SA/Cisco's, but sometimes have issues with HDMI.
> 
> 
> Cisco 8642
> 
> Cisco 8640
> 
> 
> I heard that some divisions have the new Cisco 8700 series box, but have not heard enough about it to review it.
> 
> 
> Tell the guy to write on the work order that if at all possible, you don't want an SA-8300HDC. Mine actually works OK, but if you get that, it is slower than your MDN box and has the smaller hard drive.
> 
> 
> Or, if the tech can get your SA-8300 to hold resolutions and resolve the recording issues, you might want to keep it. However, as you have had multiple issues with this box, since the MDN 3.0 update, I would have the tech do the following:
> 
> 
> Signal Strength evaluation for all channels that have recording issues. (Make a note of this for them to put on the work order.)
> 
> 
> Drop Line Check and replace line if necessary.
> 
> 
> New cables.wiring if needed.
> 
> 
> Box Swap to a newer model if needed.
> 
> 
> Jack
> 
> 
> PS. The fact described above that you have a recording issue that has come back is VERY LIKELY a Signal/drop-line issue. (They already suspect this at the forum.) I would venture them to be correct with a probability of about 60%. I would request a newer model box too, as indicated above.
> 
> 
> It is also possible that this software update for MDN 3.0 may have released certain parameters or conditions related to signal strength that were not present in your previous version of MDN, likely 2.5. (This often happens with in-house designed software, as is the case of Navigator.) I would do a service call for sure.



Satch,


I appreciate your help, but I believe you’re making some unsupported assertions;


First, service calls in my experience are never, ever productive and they’re definitely not free. If I have to take a half-day off from work… Pull my AV cabinet apart to give them access… And then deal with a tech that typically isn’t even remotely qualified to understand what my problem is; that’s not free – That’s a waste of time.


Point of fact; In the 22 years I’ve lived at this address I’ve had many service calls for one reason or another. Not once (really nor even once) was the problem something they could resolve at my premises.


1) “[…] _if the tech can get your SA-8300 to hold resolutions and resolve the recording issues_”.


What exactly would the tech do that I can’t or haven’t done? To operate the box in ‘pass through’ mode you simply enable each and every resolution (with the possible exception of 480p, why do they even have that?). That’s what I’ve always done and it’s always worked fine in the past. Now it syncs to the lowest, not highest possible resolution enabled. Even if I enabled just 720p & 1080i I’d get CBS and NBC syncing at 720p (yes, I’ve tried it), so what exactly are the techs supposed to do?


2) “_The fact described above that you have a recording issue that has come back is VERY LIKELY a Signal/drop-line issue. (They already suspect this at the forum.) I would venture them to be correct with a probability of about 60%._”


I don’t think so… I can see the programs being recorded while I’m watching another; It simply doesn’t get retained in the recorded programs list, and shows up in the log as “The set-top box was unable to record this program” (see enclosure). There’s no degraded picture quality or micro-blocking, so the chance of the signal being too low to record is not very plausible in my view.


3) “_It is also possible that this software update for MDN 3.0 may have released certain parameters or conditions related to signal strength that were not present in your previous version of MDN, likely 2.5_.”


I have no idea what you're trying to say here.


I have a ticket opened up with TWC Regulatory, so I’ll be sure to post the outcome.


Cheers,


A_C



PS: Starting off a reply with "_Crap_!" is not a good way to promote constructive dialog.


----------



## trublu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Satch Man* /forum/post/21410774
> 
> 
> Crap!
> 
> 
> As much of a PITA as it is, I would schedule a service call. Sometimes a customer will pull up the diagnostics and it shows OK ranges, but there could be something else on a specific channel range or outside the home in your node causing problems. Even though Direct To Tech (so far) has not been helpful in your case-you mentioned that they did see some signal issues. Therefore, I would reply within that thread and have them set up a call. Navigator, regardless of software version/box type is VERY, VERY, finicky about signal levels through all distribution points. Service calls are free, so you have nothing to lose and everything to gain.
> 
> 
> Have the tech guy specify on the work order the box you want if it needs to be replaced. There are the following DVR boxes out there with bigger hard drives:
> 
> 
> Samsung 3270
> 
> Samsung 3272
> 
> 
> The Sammy's are faster than the SA/Cisco's, but sometimes have issues with HDMI.
> 
> 
> Cisco 8642
> 
> Cisco 8640
> 
> 
> I heard that some divisions have the new Cisco 8700 series box, but have not heard enough about it to review it.
> 
> 
> Tell the guy to write on the work order that if at all possible, you don't want an SA-8300HDC. Mine actually works OK, but if you get that, it is slower than your MDN box and has the smaller hard drive.
> 
> 
> Or, if the tech can get your SA-8300 to hold resolutions and resolve the recording issues, you might want to keep it. However, as you have had multiple issues with this box, since the MDN 3.0 update, I would have the tech do the following:
> 
> 
> Signal Strength evaluation for all channels that have recording issues. (Make a note of this for them to put on the work order.)
> 
> 
> Drop Line Check and replace line if necessary.
> 
> 
> New cables.wiring if needed.
> 
> 
> Box Swap to a newer model if needed.
> 
> 
> Jack
> 
> 
> PS. The fact described above that you have a recording issue that has come back is VERY LIKELY a Signal/drop-line issue. (They already suspect this at the forum.) I would venture them to be correct with a probability of about 60%. I would request a newer model box too, as indicated above.
> 
> 
> It is also possible that this software update for MDN 3.0 may have released certain parameters or conditions related to signal strength that were not present in your previous version of MDN, likely 2.5. (This often happens with in-house designed software, as is the case of Navigator.) I would do a service call for sure.



This whole post is plain garbage. All the assumptions and conjecture...one would think you had actually made service calls to the people that are actually having the issues. the same issues miraculously happening to multiple users at the same time...and you ascribe it to bad signal/drop lines? ridiculous!


----------



## Agent_C

I'm seriously considering jettisoning my SA 8300HD DVR in favor of a Tivo, so I'd like some advice on how the cabling would work.


[See enclosure] - I'm pretty sure I've got the basic config down; the only thing I'm not sure about is what kind of splitter to use and which outputs to connect to what.


I have two splitters in the drawer:

*1) 3-Way Balanced 1GHz......... -5.5db / -5.5db / -5.5db


2) 3-Way Unbalanced 1GHz..... -3.5db / -7.5db / -7.5db
*


Which one should I use and which outputs go with which component?


Thanks!


A_C


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/21415314
> 
> 
> I'm seriously considering jettisoning my SA 8300HD DVR in favor of a Tivo, so I'd like some advice on how the cabling would work.
> 
> 
> [See enclosure] - I'm pretty sure I've got the basic config down; the only thing I'm not sure about is what kind of splitter to use and which outputs to connect to what.
> 
> 
> I have two splitters in the drawer:
> 
> *1) 3-Way Balanced 1GHz......... -5.5db / -5.5db / -5.5db
> 
> 
> 2) 3-Way Unbalanced 1GHz..... -3.5db / -7.5db / -7.5db
> *
> 
> 
> Which one should I use and which outputs go with which component?
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> A_C



In light of all of this,


And if anyone is unhappy after multiple service calls that go nowhere, switch to another provider. Looks like you might be looking at a TIVO? Are you considering Direct TV, U-Verse, or just OTA, or OTA, with something like a Netfix subsciption?


Keep us posted!


Satch


----------



## trublu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Satch Man* /forum/post/21416068
> 
> 
> In light of all of this,
> 
> 
> And if anyone is unhappy after multiple service calls that go nowhere, switch to another provider. Looks like you might be looking at a TIVO? Are you considering Direct TV, U-Verse, or just OTA, or OTA, with something like a Netfix subsciption?
> 
> 
> Keep us posted!
> 
> 
> Satch



How very constructive. Unfortunately most of us in NY are not blessed with multiple provider choices.


----------



## trublu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/21415314
> 
> 
> I'm seriously considering jettisoning my SA 8300HD DVR in favor of a Tivo, so I'd like some advice on how the cabling would work.
> 
> 
> [See enclosure] - I'm pretty sure I've got the basic config down; the only thing I'm not sure about is what kind of splitter to use and which outputs to connect to what.
> 
> 
> I have two splitters in the drawer:
> 
> *1) 3-Way Balanced 1GHz......... -5.5db / -5.5db / -5.5db
> 
> 
> 2) 3-Way Unbalanced 1GHz..... -3.5db / -7.5db / -7.5db
> *
> 
> 
> Which one should I use and which outputs go with which component?
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> A_C



Is there a reason for keeping the twc dvr? I'd suggest the -5.5 balanced


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *trublu* /forum/post/21416200
> 
> 
> How very constructive. Unfortunately most of us in NY are not blessed with multiple provider choices.



I wish your division had better TWC service! Here in Wisconsin, it's pretty good. I think with the scenarios I have seen, TWC offers better deals, but the competition's equipment is much better, more modern, and more reliable.


Our family has had cable since 1985, and the only thing we hate are the rising prices every six months to a year, and sometimes the Navigator guide is a bit slow. (I am trying to get them to add Manual Recording and Keyword Search here in Wisconsin.) LOVE Road Runner and Digital Phone through!


Do you have TWC Road Runner and Digital Phone, or just TWC Digital Cable?


Satch


----------



## hansangb

Before, I had a lot of issues with TWC. Audio drops, video glitches, you name it. Ironically, one of the reasons that contributed to my problem was that I had great cabling (ran it new, when I moved). The signal was too hot. So the splitter had to introduce some dB loss to compensate. Also, don't look just at the RDC/FDC power. Make sure you're not seeing errors for your tuners. IIRC, I believe it was FEC (forward error correction). So for me, I had one bad tuner in my DVR and my signal was too hot.


After I got that all sorted out, almost all of my problems went away.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Satch Man* /forum/post/21416068
> 
> 
> In light of all of this,
> 
> 
> And if anyone is unhappy after multiple service calls that go nowhere, switch to another provider. Looks like you might be looking at a TIVO? Are you considering Direct TV, U-Verse, or just OTA, or OTA, with something like a Netfix subsciption?
> 
> 
> Keep us posted!
> 
> 
> Satch



I presently don't have any other options besides TWC. Like I said in my original message, I'm just circling the drain waiting for FIOS.


Any opinion on which splitter I should use?


A_C


----------



## Berk32

MSG and MSG+ are gone


----------



## HDOrlando

I just googled and saw the news.

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/01/01/sp...r-systems.html 


Sorry about that. We have had disputes with our local RSN's here in Orlando in the past and it is rough to lose sports programming.


Hopefully, MSG is not off TWC NYC too long.


----------



## Berk32

 http://twcconversations.com/msg/ 


Sports Pass free preview for all of January


----------



## HDOrlando

When we last lost Sun Sports here in Orlando about 10 years ago, they gave us free NBA League Pass.


It is nice they are giving you something for free.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21425129
> 
> 
> When we last lost Sun Sports here in Orlando about 10 years ago, they gave us free NBA League Pass.
> 
> 
> It is nice they are giving you something for free.



last time TWC lost MSG 7 years ago - we got NBATV instead for the duration (when it was a premium channel)


----------



## RayChuang

I think the big issue here is not TWC, but the companies run by James Dolan (he runs both Cablevision and MSG Network). Given how Dolan has caused no end of grief to everyone, I think TWC pulled the plug just to spite Dolan (you *DO* remember Cablevision dropping the ABC and FOX for a while in recent years, right?). It's small wonder why the New York Yankees left MSG and formed the YES Network, which has turned into a major moneymaking machine for the team.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/21425092
> 
> 
> MSG and MSG+ are gone



The irony is that MSG-HD just got enabled on FIOS 2 weeks ago?!


----------



## JR_in_NYC

I wish NHL would now lift the blackout restrictions for NYC. I would immediately sign up for the NHL center ice package.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JR_in_NYC* /forum/post/21426007
> 
> 
> I wish NHL would now lift the blackout restrictions for NYC. I would immediately sign up for the NHL center ice package.



neither NHL Center Ice nor NBA League Pass have had MSG or MSG+ games in HD this season...


----------



## ooPAYNEoo

So let me get this right. Dolan wants me to switch to another provider, they want TWC to lose customers and force them into a deal?


TWC says don't switch since this could happen with RCN etc.


I had dropped my cable a few months ago, a few weeks ago TWC began calling me daily with a new discounted package, basically stalking me.


Finally I accept, and now this. I've watched my last local televised Knick game last night.


Seems like TWC is trying hard to get customers to offset the customers they're going to lose... "Look MSG, we are still signing people up for our service, no loss to us. We win"


That about right?


----------



## Berk32

MSG and MSG+ have been replaced in the lineup with NBATV and NHLNetwork respectively...


----------



## HDOrlando

How long do you guys expect this standoff to last?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21428803
> 
> 
> How long do you guys expect this standoff to last?



the last one in 2005 lasted 2 months (and had the Mets not still been on MSG/FSNY at the time, it would've lasted much longer - it started in March - the Knicks season was pretty much over, and the NHL was on strike)


The reality is MSG has a lot more to lose than TWC does...


It's ridiculous... TWC isn't even a competitor of Cablevision.


----------



## HDOrlando

Here is hoping it is less than that.


I have not heard good things about Cablevision. The sports programming is driving costs up and they just want to get greedy and get more money.


I bet they also want more than FUSE is worth too. Hopefully it works out for you as it is hard not to watch your local sports. I've been there.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21428872
> 
> 
> Here is hoping it is less than that.
> 
> 
> I have not heard good things about Cablevision. The sports programming is driving costs up and they just want to get greedy and get more money.
> 
> 
> I bet they also want more than FUSE is worth too. Hopefully it works out for you as it is hard not to watch your local sports. I've been there.



The sad thing is where sports teams are owned not only by the network their shown on but by a cable company as well.


Is it possible for something like what happened with the newspapers and tv stations and put an all out ban on Media Companies owning sports teams?


----------



## ooPAYNEoo

I'll tell you what guys. I think I might enjoy the NBA TV on 727 over MSG anyways.


If it's true that they'll keep League pass free throughout, then I won't be complaining.


I'm not usually likely to go down to the 400s to watch sports, but place it on 727, and I find myself watching other games when normally I wouldn't. And the new NBA round table show with Ernie, Charles, Steve, Chris, et al. is actually a very enjoyable show that I would not have watched otherwise.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ooPAYNEoo* /forum/post/21430215
> 
> 
> If it's true that they'll keep League pass free throughout, then I won't be complaining.



it only lasts until 1/8


----------



## snoods

Anyone having dropout problems today (more so than usual)? My Samsung 3272 keeps going black- no picture or audio, without warning. If I change the channel and then go back everything returns to normal- until the next instance, which can come at any time.


----------



## joshsaul

I just upgraded to a Samsung D8000 55" LED and was wondering if there is any advantage to switching the HDMI cable I was previously using to connect my TWC DVR to a high speed 3D capable one?


Any ideas?


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joshsaul* /forum/post/21431209
> 
> 
> I just upgraded to a Samsung D8000 55" LED and was wondering if there is any advantage to switching the HDMI cable I was previously using to connect my TWC DVR to a high speed 3D capable one?
> 
> 
> Any ideas?



If the HDMI cable is shorter than about 10 feet, there is zero difference between using an expensive cable and a cheap cable.


----------



## joshsaul




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/21431627
> 
> 
> If the HDMI cable is shorter than about 10 feet, there is zero difference between using an expensive cable and a cheap cable.



Really? Even these new high bandwidth ones that are out now?


----------



## lmz00

If the one you have is 1.3, there's no need to upgrade.


----------



## ooPAYNEoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/21430785
> 
> 
> it only lasts until 1/8



Yeah I just saw that. And they seems to be blacking out the Knicks anyways. Oh well there's still the Nets


----------



## OldSenileGuy

Due to yet ANOTHER increase in cost, as well as the whole MSG debacle, I'm pretty much set to drop TWC this month in favor of an OTA antenna (and possibly a TiVo). Since I'll be keeping the actual cable for internet, is there any way to tell what channels I'll get just be hooking up the cable to the TV? Specifically, I'm wondering if I'll still be able to get MSG (once the unpleasantness is resolved, of course.)


I know, the answer is really just "try it and see", but it's going to be a hassle to get back there and switch wiring around, so I figured I'd just ask if there's information out there already regarding what channels I'll get. Plus, even if I tried it now, I wouldn't be able to check to see if I get MSG or not.


My TV does have an ASTC/QAM tuner, so that's not a problem.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OldSenileGuy* /forum/post/21432541
> 
> 
> Due to yet ANOTHER increase in cost, as well as the whole MSG debacle, I'm pretty much set to drop TWC this month in favor of an OTA antenna (and possibly a TiVo). Since I'll be keeping the actual cable for internet, is there any way to tell what channels I'll get just be hooking up the cable to the TV? Specifically, I'm wondering if I'll still be able to get MSG (once the unpleasantness is resolved, of course.)
> 
> 
> I know, the answer is really just "try it and see", but it's going to be a hassle to get back there and switch wiring around, so I figured I'd just ask if there's information out there already regarding what channels I'll get. Plus, even if I tried it now, I wouldn't be able to check to see if I get MSG or not.
> 
> 
> My TV does have an ASTC/QAM tuner, so that's not a problem.


 http://www.silicondust.com/support/channels/ will pretty much show whats available in the clear.


MSG is not.


It's basically just the locals, TBS, TVGuide, Food, and the CSPANS

(along with the occasional accidental channels in the clear)


----------



## NYC40

Question I am a twc customer and I decided to switch my boxes for the new Samsung H3362 in order to get the new NBA league pass HD channels since they are MPG-4. My question is how much compression is time warner putting into those channels? since they look with a lot of artificial blur etc, and the picture is not as sharp is it should be.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NYC40* /forum/post/21435147
> 
> 
> Question I am a twc customer and I decided to switch my boxes for the new Samsung H3362 in order to get the new NBA league pass HD channels since they are MPG-4. My question is how much compression is time warner putting into those channels? since they look with a lot of artificial blur etc, and the picture is not as sharp is it should be.



3.7 Parts per million when I last inquired.


A_C


----------



## trublu

This issue is getting worse. Not only are set recording not working, trying to record something as I'm watching live doesn't work either.

looks like I'm going to swap the 8300HD for something else. Any recommendations or suggestions? Any pros/cons regarding the various boxes?


----------



## pdroth

HBO/MAX GO... almost ready:

http://www.twcableuntangled.com/2012...-starts-today/


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *trublu* /forum/post/21450714
> 
> 
> This issue is getting worse. Not only are set recording not working, trying to record something as I'm watching live doesn't work either.
> 
> looks like I'm going to swap the 8300HD for something else. Any recommendations or suggestions? Any pros/cons regarding the various boxes?



Mine works intermittently; some days it records scheduled programs, some days it doesn't. Without explanation It just says _The set-top was unable to record this program_ in the recording log.


I elevated the issue to TWC management, who have urged me to swap out the box. Engineering suggests the problem cold be related to an inability of the box to properly interact with Switched Digital Video (SDV). Sounds plausible.


I'm OK with swapping out the box, but from what I hear, 23rd Street doesn't have anything other than the SA 8300HD model. If I go to the trouble, I'll at least want a newer model, so I haven't done anything yet.


Still mulling over getting a Tivo


A_C


----------



## rit56




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *trublu* /forum/post/21450714
> 
> 
> This issue is getting worse. Not only are set recording not working, trying to record something as I'm watching live doesn't work either.
> 
> looks like I'm going to swap the 8300HD for something else. Any recommendations or suggestions? Any pros/cons regarding the various boxes?



I went through 4 boxes, maybe 5 in a 3 month period. TWC won't admit it but I believe the entire 8300 series cannot properly run the new software they use and the updates seem to make matters worse. How old are those boxes? Think about it. How often should you replace a PC before it's to slow to run or won't run certain programs. I think this is the elephant Time Warner doesn't want to address because of the cost of swapping out all those boxes nationally.


Anyway it nice to want a particular box but getting it is something different. i knew what I didn't want but the tech people show up with only 8300 or that's all they have at 23rd Street which is why I had so many boxes. I insisted on a box that works proper and I made them keep switching out boxes until I got one that did. I was told by tech people on the phone that yes the tech would bring a new Cisco and they would come upstairs with an 8300. "It's all I have on the truck" or "I only have what they give me". The company frankly doesn't care about customer quality especially, in my opinion with long time customers. All their policies and price incentives are structured toward new accounts. They don't care about screwing long term customers, which is why I insisted I get a proper box. Yeah it was time consuming but I finally have one. Sadly this is how a lot of corporations operate these days.


Sorry I ranted. Stay away from all the SA 8300 series. Also stay far away from the Samsung 3090. A piece of crap. Doesn't record shows you have programmed, records others but you can't play them back.. that was one of my replacement boxes and at first it was fine and then I started experiencing the problems I just mentioned.


I now have a Samsung 3272 and I am reasonably happy with it. Others here have said the new Cisco's are good. Good luck..


----------



## trublu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rit56* /forum/post/21451582
> 
> 
> I went through 4 boxes, maybe 5 in a 3 month period. TWC won't admit it but I believe the entire 8300 series cannot properly run the new software they use and the updates seem to make matters worse. How old are those boxes? Think about it. How often should you replace a PC before it's to slow to run or won't run certain programs. I think this is the elephant Time Warner doesn't want to address because of the cost of swapping out all those boxes nationally.
> 
> 
> Anyway it nice to want a particular box but getting it is something different. i knew what I didn't want but the tech people show up with only 8300 or that's all they have at 23rd Street which is why I had so many boxes. I insisted on a box that works proper and I made them keep switching out boxes until I got one that did. I was told by tech people on the phone that yes the tech would bring a new Cisco and they would come upstairs with an 8300. "It's all I have on the truck" or "I only have what they give me". The company frankly doesn't care about customer quality especially, in my opinion with long time customers. All their policies and price incentives are structured toward new accounts. They don't care about screwing long term customers, which is why I insisted I get a proper box. Yeah it was time consuming but I finally have one. Sadly this is how a lot of corporations operate these days.
> 
> 
> Sorry I ranted. Stay away from all the SA 8300 series. Also stay far away from the Samsung 3090. A piece of crap. Doesn't record shows you have programmed, records others but you can't play them back.. that was one of my replacement boxes and at first it was fine and then I started experiencing the problems I just mentioned.
> 
> 
> I now have a Samsung 3272 and I am reasonably happy with it. Others here have said the new Cisco's are good. Good luck..



Very helpful rant








I'm trying to stay away from anything that would have issues. Which Cisco boxes are decent? The rep I spoke to wanted to reserve whichever box I wanted but I didn't know what to go with.


----------



## ANGEL 35

I have the Cisco explorer 8640.I have it for over a year,no problems at all.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *trublu* /forum/post/21451602
> 
> 
> Very helpful rant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to stay away from anything that would have issues. Which Cisco boxes are decent? The rep I spoke to wanted to reserve whichever box I wanted but I didn't know what to go with.



What number do you call to see which boxes are available at 23rd Street?


A_C


----------



## trublu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/21452192
> 
> 
> What number do you call to see which boxes are available at 23rd Street?
> 
> 
> A_C



Called the regular number and the rep offered to make a note on my account for what box they'd hold for me.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *trublu* /forum/post/21452279
> 
> 
> Called the regular number and the rep offered to make a note on my account for what box they'd hold for me.



What number is that??.Please let me know


----------



## trublu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/21452734
> 
> 
> What number is that??.Please let me know



It was the regular TWC number but don't bother. It didn't do me any good. I took my box to the TWC office to swap it only to be told I would be given the 8300HD AGAIN for the fourth time in 5 months even though the rep I spoke to told me that he'd put a note on my account so I could go pick it up. I just stood up silently and was about to head home until she said she could put in a request for me so they could hold a different box for me whenever they get it. I'd already forgotten but it's the same exact thing I was told months ago. The sense of dejavu was so maddening; I calmly asked them to cancel my service. Oddly enough, I'm surprisingly ok with it. Six years of mediocre service and I've finally had it with paying almost $200 for garbage. To think I thought Comcast was bad till I moved to NYC.


----------



## ANGEL 35

How bad is the 8300 HD??. Not hearing good things about it!!


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/21455011
> 
> 
> How bad is the 8300 HD??. Not hearing good things about it!!



Mine has worked fine more than 7 years, when it replaced the 8000HD, providing better visual or effective resolution (resolvable detail) . Kept in the open to minimize heat buildup and run only at 1080i output. Still, making the jump to FIOS this month after waiting several years for its arrival here (midtown East). -- John


----------



## ronross




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/21455011
> 
> 
> How bad is the 8300 HD??. Not hearing good things about it!!



I think some of these recent posts are citing the SA 8300 HD when they mean the newer (ODN OS) 8300 HDC. Of the recent dvr options the 8300 *HDC* is among the least desirable, said to be buggy and slow. The early unit I had never worked right until replaced with its predecessor the 8300 *HD*.


The 8300 HD I've had since 2008 has worked flawlessly until a recent sw update which caused it to record unreliably and not hold selected resolutions starting a few weeks ago. Lately the 8300 seems to be back on track and I have both 1080i and 720p selected. It is not missing recordings. I am very careful to turn the tv on and off before turning the dvr on and I never leave the dvr on after the tv is off. This *seems* to have solved the problem but what do I know? They may have pushed another sw fix.


Anyway, you can't get an 8300 *HD* so far as I know and you probably wouldn't want one. They are old boxes running an older OS with small HDDs. The only advantage to an 8300 is that they work with 3rd party external drives while the other dvr's don't for the most part. I have an external HDD so I am keeping mine until it breaks for good.


The only boxes no one is complaining (much) about are the newer Cisco (they bought SA) units. So far as I know the only way to be sure you get one is to upgrade to the Platinum, whole house service. The multi-room dvr's are all the newest Cisco models.


----------



## pdroth

I have the new Cisco and it is by far the best box TWC has in the wild. Changing channels is pretty snappy and with 500GB storage I have plenty of room.


I got it by complaining - A LOT. File a DOITT complaint and watch the service improve.


----------



## Berk32

The Wait Is Over: All Time Warner Cable Customers Can Now Use HBO GO/MAX GO - http://www.twcableuntangled.com/2012...-hbo-gomax-go/


----------



## pdroth

About time!!!!


----------



## ANGEL 35

You mean to tell you cant go to a TWC store and get a cable box the you want, like a 8640 or a8642 Not right


----------



## Agent_C

 UPDATE: I had a service call on Saturday and to tech showed up with a brand new Cisco 8742HDC.


Swapped out the box and everything seems back to normal now.


This box is noticeably quicker than the 8300HD and has a much bigger hard drive.


The tech confided in me that, indeed, it was a software update that trashed a large number of 8300HD's. The problem is TWC doesn't have enough replacements, so they're 'handling problem on a case-by-case basis'; whatever that means.


A_C


----------



## gtsgts

Now that we have access to HBO Go does it work with Apple Digital AV Adapter so you can watch on your tv? I Google searched the answer, and there's conflicting answers. Does anyone know for sure?


----------



## John Mason

Noticed I no longer have Caller-ID with my 8300HD, (with a reboot). Perhaps that's a feature an update trashed. FIOS installation here next week, so guess I'll ignore it. -- John


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/21523201
> 
> 
> Noticed I no longer have Caller-ID with my 8300HD, (with a reboot). Perhaps that's a feature an update trashed. FIOS installation here next week, so guess I'll ignore it. -- John



Don't expect caller ID to work on FIOS either.










I have never gotten it to work yet for me. Others say it works reliably for months and then goes away unexpectedly. Apparently a call to Verizon support will reset things, but not worth my time/effort....


----------



## JeffMoney

What's the story with us getting back msg I'm hearing nothing about it , and it's a bunch of bs that I can't watch just all ny sports


----------



## sirgromit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gtsgts* /forum/post/21520152
> 
> 
> Now that we have access to HBO Go does it work with Apple Digital AV Adapter so you can watch on your tv? I Google searched the answer, and there's conflicting answers. Does anyone know for sure?



It does not work with AirPlay/Mirroring and I suspect it does not work with the AV Cable although I do not have one to test with. All of these video apps that disable this functionality are essentially useless to me.


----------



## TrueBlue334

I just canceled cable, and I was planning on just plugging the coax that is no longer plugged into the cable box directly into my HDTVs. They are both newer HDTVs, so I don't think I need the QAM/ATSC converter.


I've been reading a bit about this and it appears that by doing what I did, all I'm doing is delivering an analog signal from the cable coax to my TV. I get some channels (both HD and non-HD channels), but other channels don't come up (I think because of low signal strength). The channels that don't come up include CBS-HD and FOX-HD.


I'm wondering what I can do to get as many of the local channels in HD as possible. Ideally, I just want 2, 4, 5, 7, 9, 11, 13 and 21 available in HD. I guess it's an added bonus that NY1 comes up also.


Do I need to buy a digital converter box for $40? Will I have antenna issues if I do that? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TrueBlue334* /forum/post/21529552
> 
> 
> I just canceled cable, and I was planning on just plugging the coax that is no longer plugged into the cable box directly into my HDTVs. They are both newer HDTVs, so I don't think I need the QAM/ATSC converter.
> 
> 
> I've been reading a bit about this and it appears that by doing what I did, all I'm doing is delivering an analog signal from the cable coax to my TV. I get some channels (both HD and non-HD channels), but other channels don't come up (I think because of low signal strength). The channels that don't come up include CBS-HD and FOX-HD.
> 
> 
> I'm wondering what I can do to get as many of the local channels in HD as possible. Ideally, I just want 2, 4, 5, 7, 9, 11, 13 and 21 available in HD. I guess it's an added bonus that NY1 comes up also.
> 
> 
> Do I need to buy a digital converter box for $40? Will I have antenna issues if I do that? Thanks in advance.



assuming that you are still paying for cable internet service (or TWC doesn't bother to come over and physically disconnect your service) - then you can get whatever TWC sends in the clear via analog (SD only) and digital (SD and HD). You don't need any box.


All the locals are available in HD, along with TBS. They just may not be on channel numbers you are used to. Run a full scan.


This site ( http://www.silicondust.com/support/channels/ ) can also be useful as a guide for what can be available and where.


(occasionally some good/premium channels are temporarily available in the clear unintentionally, but of course it's best not to mention them on the board.... since you dont want them to figure it out







)


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mason* /forum/post/21523201
> 
> 
> Noticed I no longer have Caller-ID with my 8300HD, (with a reboot). Perhaps that's a feature an update trashed. FIOS installation here next week, so guess I'll ignore it. -- John



Hi John,


Caller ID can take up to 24 hours to activate with new boxes. Make sure your settings prompt is set to ON. Most customers will get it within 12 hours of a new or swapped box install. Caller ID on TV is server based-not box based.


Jack


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth* /forum/post/21464102
> 
> 
> I have the new Cisco and it is by far the best box TWC has in the wild. Changing channels is pretty snappy and with 500GB storage I have plenty of room.
> 
> 
> I got it by complaining - A LOT. File a DOITT complaint and watch the service improve.



Good work!


As most divisions are giving out the 500GB DVR's (Cisco 8642, Samsung 3272) with Whole House DVR installs only.


Jack


----------



## RedIvan

I called my local TWC office today to ask what my choices are for an HD DVR box. I told her that I want to run hdmi from cable box (and all other devices) to my avr and then run hdmi from avr to tv. So the avr is the hdmi switch so to speak.

She told me that no TWC boxes will do that. There will be handshake issues. The only way to hook them up reliably using hdmi is from box to TV, then use optical for audio.

Has anyone heard of this? What's the point of hdmi out from the box if you still need optical audio?


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RedIvan* /forum/post/21559699
> 
> 
> I called my local TWC office today to ask what my choices are for an HD DVR box. I told her that I want to run hdmi from cable box (and all other devices) to my avr and then run hdmi from avr to tv. So the avr is the hdmi switch so to speak.
> 
> She told me that no TWC boxes will do that. There will be handshake issues. The only way to hook them up reliably using hdmi is from box to TV, then use optical for audio.
> 
> Has anyone heard of this? What's the point of hdmi out from the box if you still need optical audio?



They have no idea wha they are talking about. I have a Samsung 3090 and a Cisco 8300HDC both running through Onkyo AVR's. Works perfectly fine albeit some hiccups once in a while. Nothing a power cycle won't fix.


----------



## RedIvan

thanks very much!


----------



## kwitel

Channels constantly cutting out, annoying lags when using virtually anything in the interface, channels say they are recording but really arent and my system just records random shows.


Is this my box or the service?


If its the former, what are the odds I can get my hands on a Cisco in Manhattan when walking into one of the TWC Centers?


----------



## gtsgts

Any news on TWC/MSG? This is ridiculous now.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gtsgts* /forum/post/21569069
> 
> 
> Any news on TWC/MSG? This is ridiculous now.



we all have access to the same news on the internet....


----------



## John Mason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwitel* /forum/post/21568470
> 
> 
> Channels constantly cutting out, annoying lags when using virtually anything in the interface, channels say they are recording but really arent and my system just records random shows.
> 
> 
> Is this my box or the service?
> 
> 
> If its the former, what are the odds I can get my hands on a Cisco in Manhattan when walking into one of the TWC Centers?



Lots of folks report cures for glitches like this after a cold reboot--unplugging for ~15 secs. Also, keep the DVR in the open, not with other gear cooking it from below, to avoid excess heat. Finally, check for tight cable connections and call for a service visit, making sure the tech checks signal strength on several frequency bands. -- John


----------



## rit56




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwitel* /forum/post/21568470
> 
> 
> Channels constantly cutting out, annoying lags when using virtually anything in the interface, channels say they are recording but really arent and my system just records random shows.
> 
> 
> Is this my box or the service?
> 
> 
> If its the former, what are the odds I can get my hands on a Cisco in Manhattan when walking into one of the TWC Centers?




Slim. You get what you get and I don't think they care really. Keep returning the box until you get one you want. That's what I did. On the 5th try I succeeded.


----------



## tamanaco

Just an FYI... I assume that this is not the proper thread, but this is the only one I frequent with TWC equipment related issues.


I stopped by the TWC office on 96th street on the UWS and got a Motorola SURFboard SBG6580 wireless router to use with my iPad2. This is router is for "video-only" for those that do not use TWC Internet service. It works very well with the TWC TV app in the iPad. I was told that the modem and service are free, but can't verify until I get my next bill. (I installed it myself and was told by support that there is no monthly fee for the modem or for the cable channels because they're included in my package) I can now go anywhere in the house and get the "Cable" channels included in my package in my iPad2. The only drawbacks are that I have to switch routers when I want to access the Internet and I can only use the service from home, as far as I know. I also use HBO Go with my regular router at home or with any WiFi router I can connect to with the iPad2 when I'm on the road.


----------



## ovrdrvn

I have the new Cisco box as of today. CNN HD still hiccups all the sy through as the Samsung 3090 did. The tech guys who come out know the truth but the horrendous corporate system prevents the proper information from circulating. Keep calling and complaining. Ask for supervisors and demand credits until they fix the issues. The DVR not recording now and then is them as well. Sending technicians to our homes wastes our time as well as theirs...and their stock holders money which is good to remind them as well.


----------



## ovrdrvn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ovrdrvn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have the new Cisco box as of today. CNN HD still hiccups all the sy through as the Samsung 3090 did. The tech guys who come out know the truth but the horrendous corporate system prevents the proper information from circulating. Keep calling and complaining. Ask for supervisors and demand credits until they fix the issues. The DVR not recording now and then is them as well. Sending technicians to our homes wastes our time as well as theirs...and their stock holders money which is good to remind them as well.



By the way it's the 8742HDC


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamanaco* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just an FYI... I assume that this is not the proper thread, but this is the only one I frequent with TWC equipment related issues.
> 
> 
> I stopped by the TWC office on 96th street on the UWS and got a Motorola SURFboard SBG6580 wireless router to use with my iPad2. This is router is for "video-only" for those that do not use TWC Internet service. It works very well with the TWC TV app in the iPad. I was told that the modem and service are free, but can't verify until I get my next bill. (I installed it myself and was told by support that there is no monthly fee for the modem or for the cable channels because they're included in my package) I can now go anywhere in the house and get the "Cable" channels included in my package in my iPad2. The only drawbacks are that I have to switch routers when I want to access the Internet and I can only use the service from home, as far as I know. I also use HBO Go with my regular router at home or with any WiFi router I can connect to with the iPad2 when I'm on the road.



U don't have to wait til next bill. U can sign onto my services on time warners website and it will give u serial number of all your equipment plus cost of services


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ovrdrvn* /forum/post/21578326
> 
> 
> I have the new Cisco box as of today. CNN HD still hiccups all the sy through as the Samsung 3090 did. The tech guys who come out know the truth but the horrendous corporate system prevents the proper information from circulating. Keep calling and complaining. Ask for supervisors and demand credits until they fix the issues. The DVR not recording now and then is them as well. Sending technicians to our homes wastes our time as well as theirs...and their stock holders money which is good to remind them as well.



Me 2 - Same box - Same CNN HD hiccups. Every 2 minutes or so the audio drops out for a second or 3. I get it on several other channels as well.


I just went through a month(s) long ordeal with a defective DVR. I finally get that issue resolved with the help of CS and now like a TWC jac-in-the-box another issue to complain about pops up. It's f_cking outrageous!


A_C


----------



## ovrdrvn

We need to all complain and ask for credits. TWC has a monopoly in my hood (FIOS can't get in the building ). We pay premium prices and get less than premium service.


----------



## tamanaco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/21578381
> 
> 
> U don't have to wait til next bill. U can sign onto my services on time warners website and it will give u serial number of all your equipment plus cost of services



I had looked at TWC My Service->My Account->View Current Srvcs & Equipment, but it only listed my Cisco DVR and my Scientific Atlanta cable box with their serial numbers and MAC addresses. No mention of cost. On top of My Services page it shows the Last Payment Received and the Next Bill Amount due both with their respective dates. No link to view the next bill line items (details). Maybe I'm looking in the wrong place, could you tell me where exactly you get this info? This is the link I use.


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamanaco* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I had looked at TWC My Service->My Account->View Current Srvcs & Equipment, but it only listed my Cisco DVR and my Scientific Atlanta cable box with their serial numbers and MAC addresses. No mention of cost. On top of My Services page it shows the Last Payment Received and the Next Bill Amount due both with their respective dates. No link to view the next bill line items (details). Maybe I'm looking in the wrong place, could you tell me where exactly you get this info? This is the link I use.



Yes that is right place. Any changes usually shows up within 24 hours. If u have a pay express login, u can also go there and see recent activity.


----------



## tamanaco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/21580662
> 
> 
> Yes that is right place. Any changes usually shows up within 24 hours. If u have a pay express login, u can also go there and see recent activity.



Thanks, but I do not have a pay express login. I'll check again in the same place later this week. It was not listed there today, even though, I picked up the modem last Thursday.


----------



## Berk32

February 3, 2012


> Quote:
> The previously announced launch concerning KBS World will now occur on ch. 536.
> 
> 
> On or about February 4, 2012 we will launch PPV 3D on ch. 483. PPV 3D will be a service that will require two-way capable digital cable ready equipment, such as a Time Warner Cable provided set-top box or a CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Product (UDCP) used in conjunction with a Tuner Adapter. Other UDCPs amy not be able to access these services without additional equipment, such as a set-top box. Also on that date, we will rename 3DTV2 (ch. 484) as 3DTV and we will cease carriage of 3DTV1 (ch. 483).


----------



## JeffMoney

Is it true that twc might loss more channels . NHL network, stazs , encore soon


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/21600126
> 
> 
> Is it true that twc might loss more channels . NHL network, stazs , encore soon



there are always a bunch of channels listed on the legal notice ( http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...alnotices.html ) - I believe Starz has been on it for a long time, since they haven't had a long term deal in a while.


----------



## JeffMoney

Well this week Verizon fios came into my building and since twc has been pissing me off with no NFL network and now no msg , I'm glad I have other options was never a rcn fan but now since fios it's something to think about .


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/21600547
> 
> 
> Well this week Verizon fios came into my building and since twc has been pissing me off with no NFL network and now no msg , I'm glad I have other options was never a rcn fan but now since fios it's something to think about .



you should be pissed at the NFL and Dolan for not having those 2 channels


----------



## JeffMoney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> you should be pissed at the NFL and Dolan for not having those 2 channels



Well maybe it's time to switch to fios why should I be shutout over the 2 baby's


----------



## JR_in_NYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/21604793
> 
> 
> Well maybe it's time to switch to fios why should I be shutout over the 2 baby's



Now if only Fios carried Gol TV HD and Fox Deportes HD to watch some Football (Soccer) matches. No matter what you do we're always getting screwed.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JR_in_NYC* /forum/post/21614229
> 
> 
> Now if only Fios carried Gol TV HD and Fox Deportes HD to watch some Football (Soccer) matches. No matter what you do we're always getting screwed.




Or BBC-HD. You just can't win!


----------



## JeffMoney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Or BBC-HD. You just can't win!



Well I don't care for that but I miss my msg and want NFL network so twc dont want to give me a good deal so I'm out


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/21616860
> 
> 
> Well I don't care for that but I miss my msg and want NFL network so twc dont want to give me a good deal so I'm out



If they offer FIOS in your building, TWC will not be able to compete on price/value. FIOS is by far a better value for your money. I switched nearly a year ago and haven't looked back.


The only thing I miss at all is NY1, and I don't miss it that much.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffMoney* /forum/post/21616860
> 
> 
> Well I don't care for that but I miss my msg and want NFL network so twc dont want to give me a good deal so I'm out



Can't imagine watching Top Gear in SD!










Not having MSG sucks (like to watch boomer and carton) but I blame MSG/Dolan's more than TWC on this one.


----------



## bigbeefxy1

I setup an appointment for Cable TV Installation from Time Warner about a week ago. The appointment was for today between 2PM and 5PM. I did not received a call the night before.


1 PM - I came home and did some cleaning of the TV area and the clutter of wires and just waited.


5 PM - No technician had arrived. I checked my cell and house phone. I then called Time Warner and customer service said that someone from the "technical department" would call me back with an update.


6 PM - I get a call on my cell from "dispatch" or "technical support" (can't remember which). They said the technician is running behind, but can be there by 7PM. I tell them I'll wait. *Clearly they are able to get in touch with me by phone.*


8:15 PM - No technician. I call Time Warner customer service and in the middle of the call, the door bell rings. I think it is the technician, but it is not. *Clearly the door bell is working.*


Customer service then tells me that the technician has left a note on the ticket that he/she called me but that there was no answer. They asked if my front door was white, as per the tech's note. Our door is brown, but the next door neighbor's door is white. *Customer service waives the installation fee and credits me my first month of TV service. I reschedule appointment.*


Still upset, I call customer service again and inquire about the technician's note. It said the technician called BOTH my cell and the house phone and there was no answer. Neither caller ID show a missed call. I asked if the note showed the time it was logged - *8:07 PM*. I asked them that if the technician could wrote "white door" on the note, it must mean he is near the house. If he knows I inquired about the missed appointment window and "okay'd" his 7PM time, *why didn't he just ring my stupid doorbell?* They told me to call dispatch.


I call dispatch through the number on my cell phone caller ID. This is the number that called me at 6PM. Apparently, it is run by a company called *Metropolitan Cable*. I ask why the technician did not ring my doorbell. Dispatch person said they would attempt to get in touch with the technician. After being put on hold, I was told the technician was no longer in the field.


Clearly, this guy did not show up. I am so furious.


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigbeefxy1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I setup an appointment for Cable TV Installation from Time Warner about a week ago. The appointment was for today between 2PM and 5PM. I did not received a call the night before.
> 
> 
> 1 PM - I came home and did some cleaning of the TV area and the clutter of wires and just waited.
> 
> 
> 5 PM - No technician had arrived. I checked my cell and house phone. I then called Time Warner and customer service said that someone from the "technical department" would call me back with an update.
> 
> 
> 6 PM - I get a call on my cell from "dispatch" or "technical support" (can't remember which). They said the technician is running behind, but can be there by 7PM. I tell them I'll wait. Clearly they are able to get in touch with me by phone.
> 
> 
> 8:15 PM - No technician. I call Time Warner customer service and in the middle of the call, the door bell rings. I think it is the technician, but it is not. Clearly the door bell is working.
> 
> 
> Customer service then tells me that the technician has left a note on the ticket that he/she called me but that there was no answer. They asked if my front door was white, as per the tech's note. Our door is brown, but the next door neighbor's door is white. Customer service waives the installation fee and credits me my first month of TV service. I reschedule appointment.
> 
> 
> Still upset, I call customer service again and inquire about the technician's note. It said the technician called BOTH my cell and the house phone and there was no answer. Neither caller ID show a missed call. I asked if the note showed the time it was logged - 8:07 PM. I asked them that if the technician could wrote "white door" on the note, it must mean he is near the house. If he knows I inquired about the missed appointment window and "okay'd" his 7PM time, why didn't he just ring my stupid doorbell? They told me to call dispatch.
> 
> 
> I call dispatch through the number on my cell phone caller ID. This is the number that called me at 6PM. Apparently, it is run by a company called Metropolitan Cable. I ask why the technician did not ring my doorbell. Dispatch person said they would attempt to get in touch with the technician. After being put on hold, I was told the technician was no longer in the field.
> 
> 
> Clearly, this guy did not show up. I am so furious.



contractors guarantee twc they can fulfill all installation appt within time frames otherwise they dont get paid for the job. if they fall behind, they "down" jobs by claiming person isnt home. this usually involves the subcontractor (install tech) to call into TWC dispatch which then attempts to call u via available contacts they have. if they dont gt ahold of u, you are considered not home. 90% of door colors are white so they will always say white unless they actually came which in this case they didnt. other thing they are suppose to do is leave a doortag similar to ups and fedex which proves they were there.


----------



## bigbeefxy1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/21618966
> 
> 
> contractors guarantee twc they can fulfill all installation appt within time frames otherwise they dont get paid for the job. if they fall behind, they "down" jobs by claiming person isnt home. this usually involves the subcontractor (install tech) to call into TWC dispatch which then attempts to call u via available contacts they have. if they dont gt ahold of u, you are considered not home. 90% of door colors are white so they will always say white unless they actually came which in this case they didnt. other thing they are suppose to do is leave a doortag similar to ups and fedex which proves they were there.



Don't they leave voicemail if they can't reach you?


What infuriated me the most was when I called at 5PM (end of appt window), they should have never, ever told me the technician could make it at 7PM.


If they miss the "guaranteed" window and I resolve the situation with customer service and reschedule a new appointment, my level of dissatisfaction would not have been so great.


But for me to call at the end of the window and be told that he is coming two hours later just to find out that no one showed up is maddening. On top of all that, I had to call an hour after all of that just to find out and reschedule.


Okay, I won't vent anymore here. I'm calling dispatch again tomorrow.


----------



## JeffMoney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigbeefxy1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I setup an appointment for Cable TV Installation from Time Warner about a week ago. The appointment was for today between 2PM and 5PM. I did not received a call the night before.
> 
> 
> 1 PM - I came home and did some cleaning of the TV area and the clutter of wires and just waited.
> 
> 
> 5 PM - No technician had arrived. I checked my cell and house phone. I then called Time Warner and customer service said that someone from the "technical department" would call me back with an update.
> 
> 
> 6 PM - I get a call on my cell from "dispatch" or "technical support" (can't remember which). They said the technician is running behind, but can be there by 7PM. I tell them I'll wait. Clearly they are able to get in touch with me by phone.
> 
> 
> 8:15 PM - No technician. I call Time Warner customer service and in the middle of the call, the door bell rings. I think it is the technician, but it is not. Clearly the door bell is working.
> 
> 
> Customer service then tells me that the technician has left a note on the ticket that he/she called me but that there was no answer. They asked if my front door was white, as per the tech's note. Our door is brown, but the next door neighbor's door is white. Customer service waives the installation fee and credits me my first month of TV service. I reschedule appointment.
> 
> 
> Still upset, I call customer service again and inquire about the technician's note. It said the technician called BOTH my cell and the house phone and there was no answer. Neither caller ID show a missed call. I asked if the note showed the time it was logged - 8:07 PM. I asked them that if the technician could wrote "white door" on the note, it must mean he is near the house. If he knows I inquired about the missed appointment window and "okay'd" his 7PM time, why didn't he just ring my stupid doorbell? They told me to call dispatch.
> 
> 
> I call dispatch through the number on my cell phone caller ID. This is the number that called me at 6PM. Apparently, it is run by a company called Metropolitan Cable. I ask why the technician did not ring my doorbell. Dispatch person said they would attempt to get in touch with the technician. After being put on hold, I was told the technician was no longer in the field.
> 
> 
> Clearly, this guy did not show up. I am so furious.



They are going downhill this is another reason why to switch to fios I had twc for over 25 years and I'm tried of the crap


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigbeefxy1* /forum/post/21618518
> 
> 
> I setup an appointment for Cable TV Installation from Time Warner about a week ago. The appointment was for today between 2PM and 5PM. I did not received a call the night before.
> 
> 
> 1 PM - I came home and did some cleaning of the TV area and the clutter of wires and just waited.
> 
> 
> 5 PM - No technician had arrived. I checked my cell and house phone. I then called Time Warner and customer service said that someone from the "technical department" would call me back with an update.
> 
> 
> 6 PM - I get a call on my cell from "dispatch" or "technical support" (can't remember which). They said the technician is running behind, but can be there by 7PM. I tell them I'll wait. *Clearly they are able to get in touch with me by phone.*
> 
> 
> 8:15 PM - No technician. I call Time Warner customer service and in the middle of the call, the door bell rings. I think it is the technician, but it is not. *Clearly the door bell is working.*
> 
> 
> Customer service then tells me that the technician has left a note on the ticket that he/she called me but that there was no answer. They asked if my front door was white, as per the tech's note. Our door is brown, but the next door neighbor's door is white. *Customer service waives the installation fee and credits me my first month of TV service. I reschedule appointment.*
> 
> 
> Still upset, I call customer service again and inquire about the technician's note. It said the technician called BOTH my cell and the house phone and there was no answer. Neither caller ID show a missed call. I asked if the note showed the time it was logged - *8:07 PM*. I asked them that if the technician could wrote "white door" on the note, it must mean he is near the house. If he knows I inquired about the missed appointment window and "okay'd" his 7PM time, *why didn't he just ring my stupid doorbell?* They told me to call dispatch.
> 
> 
> I call dispatch through the number on my cell phone caller ID. This is the number that called me at 6PM. Apparently, it is run by a company called *Metropolitan Cable*. I ask why the technician did not ring my doorbell. Dispatch person said they would attempt to get in touch with the technician. After being put on hold, I was told the technician was no longer in the field.
> 
> 
> Clearly, this guy did not show up. I am so furious.




Pretty standard for many delivery companies "oh we tried to ring the bell but no one answered"


Many many many moons ago, I delivered pizza as a student. If *anyone* called at *anytime* and asked "where's my pizza?" the stock answer was "oh, he just left"


Of course they didn't call you. The guy ran late and didn't want to get "dinged" for it.


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

So I just went to the location in queens. They gave me a samsung 3270 box. Is that one of the new ones? Should I take it back for a different one? Thoughts?


----------



## rit56

It's a new one I believe..


----------



## sd13

I currently have the samsung 3270 hd-dvr box. Is there a better box out there that i should ask for? I have a service apointment scheduled for this week and i asked them to bring me a new box.


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

Is anyone else in queens having problems with USA? It's completely cutting out.







I can't watch my Law and Order marathon!


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC* /forum/post/21645278
> 
> 
> Is anyone else in queens having problems with USA? It's completely cutting out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't watch my Law and Order marathon!



No problems on the UWS


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGEL 35* /forum/post/21647984
> 
> 
> No problems on the UWS



What would cause an outage on one channel in a particular neighborhood? I don't get it.


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> What would cause an outage on one channel in a particular neighborhood? I don't get it.



if its on SDV, problem can be isolated to neighborhood. berk32 probably knows is USA is linear or SDV.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/21651688
> 
> 
> if its on SDV, problem can be isolated to neighborhood. berk32 probably knows is USA is linear or SDV.



last i checked it wasnt SDV.


I really do need to do another check of these things sometime...


I did notice about 2 weeks ago that they started running on demand stuff in the highest frequencies (ch 131+)


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

It's weird. My co-worker, who lives in Manhattan, hasn't gotten TNT in HD in months and months. Same type problem. I guess I'll call them today and find out.


----------



## Berk32

February 17, 2012


> Quote:
> On or about March 23, 2012 we will launch the following channels: UTV Movies on ch. 565, The Isreali Network on ch. 529, MYX on ch. 541, Filipino on Demand (FOD) on ch. 538, Vremya on ch. 520, Muzika Pervogo on ch. 517 and Dom Kino on ch. 518. These services will all be part of our International service offering and will require two-way capable digital cable ready equipment, such as a Time Warner Cable provided set-top box or a CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Product (UDCP) used in conjunction with a Tuner Adapter. Other UDCPs may not be able to access these services without additional equipment, such as a set-top box. Also on that date, we will launch Disney Junior on ch. 132. Disney Junior HD will launch on ch. 732 in Manhattan Brooklyn and Queens and on ch. 722 and in Mt. Vernon. Disney Junior will be part of our DTV service offering.
> 
> 
> On or about March 28, 2012 My Life on Demand (Ch. 1281) will be rebranded as Health on Demand.


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

yay. one more HD channel from TWC.


----------



## HDOrlando

It looks like you guys are approaching 200 HD channels like us with BHN Orlando.


We will be at 194 HD channels after our March 23 update.


BTW: How is Sundance HD and are any of those late night international suspense movies in HD?


----------



## Berk32

there are reports that MSG dispute is over


----------



## Ken H

From The New York Times


> Quote:
> Time Warner Cable and MSG Resolve Dispute
> 
> 
> By HOWARD BECK and RICHARD SANDOMIR
> 
> 
> The 48-day standoff between the MSG Network and Time Warner Cable ended Friday, according to two people aware of the resolution who were not authorized to speak publicly.
> 
> 
> The end of the impasse will be announced Friday afternoon by Gov. Andrew M. Cuomo and executives of both companies. A settlement had been urged by Eric T. Schneiderman, the state’s attorney general. The governor’s intervention in the past 24 hours with James L. Dolan, executive chairman of Madison Square Garden, and Glenn Britt, chief executive of Time Warner Cable, accelerated the agreement.
> 
> 
> The blackout deprived many Knicks fans around the state of seeing much of the rapid rise to stardom of point guard Jeremy Lin — as well as the continued success of the New York Rangers.
> 
> 
> The impasse began Jan. 1 with the companies disagreeing angrily over what Time Warner Cable would pay to continue carrying MSG. Time Warner Cable, which serves more than two million customers, insisted that MSG reneged on a proposal for a 6.5 percent increase late last year and then demanded a 54 percent hike. MSG has never discussed figures publicly but said Time Warner’s were not accurate.


----------



## Berk32

MSG, MSGHD, MSG+HD are back (MSG+ still showing nhl network with no sound right now)


(FUSE also supposed to be back - but not seeing it just yet)


----------



## HDOrlando

Congrats on the good news.


Linsanity really helped here.


----------



## HDOrlando

Berk32,


It might be until next week before FUSE returns.

http://www.multichannel.com/article/..._Agreement.php 


We lost it here with Bright House because of the MSG dispute (Month to month agreement with FUSE didn't get extended).


BHN is probably getting it back with this agreement sometime next week.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21661819
> 
> 
> Berk32,
> 
> 
> It might be until next week before FUSE returns.
> 
> http://www.multichannel.com/article/..._Agreement.php
> 
> 
> We lost it here with Bright House because of the MSG dispute (Month to month agreement with FUSE didn't get extended).
> 
> 
> BHN is probably getting it back with this agreement sometime next week.



its back right now


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/21662017
> 
> 
> its back right now



not in North Texas for sure we had it on channel 281 and when I try to go to 281 it goes to 282.


I think your area got it back this quick due to whitney houstons funeral and TWC has subs in NJ.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120* /forum/post/21662405
> 
> 
> not in North Texas for sure we had it on channel 281 and when I try to go to 281 it goes to 282.
> 
> 
> I think your area got it back this quick due to whitney houstons funeral and TWC has subs in NJ.



because we got the MSG package back - and the tentative deal was a local tentative deal brokered by NY state politicians.


you really think this had anything to do with whitney houston??????


----------



## JR_in_NYC

Anyone else seeing massive pixelation and no sound on NHL Network HD (468)? In Park Slope, Bklyn.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/21662446
> 
> 
> because we got the MSG package back - and the tentative deal was a local tentative deal brokered by NY state politicians.
> 
> 
> you really think this had anything to do with whitney houston??????



I am pretty sure fuse is coming back nationwide it is not listed on the TWC website like MSG and MSG+ is. TWC probrably flipped back on the switch in your area all at once and the rest of the country is going to get it monday as the day was almost over and they did not want to waste time in the areas outside of ny to get it up when the engineers were going home for the weekend.


TWC made the deal for Fuse nationwide as it is basically renewing the deal for everyone that had the channel not just NYC.


----------



## HDOrlando

I did read somewhere FUSE will return nationwide.


I'm really glad you guys got MSG back. Those RSN's disputes are always rough.


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> not in North Texas for sure we had it on channel 281 and when I try to go to 281 it goes to 282.
> 
> 
> I think your area got it back this quick due to whitney houstons funeral and TWC has subs in NJ.



There is one network airing knicks games and dozens of stations covering Whitney Houston so no the funeral had absolutely nothing to do with negotiations.


----------



## broadwayblue

I've been wanting to archive Rangers games for a long time but never really knew how to approach it. Someone told me about the HDHomerun Prime and it sounds like a cool device. But after reading about it I learned about the copy-freely vs. copy-once restriction issues. Which way are MSG-HD, NBC Sports-HD and NBC-HD tagged on TWC? Also, is the status set permanently for each channel, or does it change depending on the particular broadcast? Anyone on TWC record shows to a PC or other device?


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/21692727
> 
> 
> I've been wanting to archive Rangers games for a long time but never really knew how to approach it. Someone told me about the HDHomerun Prime and it sounds like a cool device. But after reading about it I learned about the copy-freely vs. copy-once restriction issues. Which way are MSG-HD, NBC Sports-HD and NBC-HD tagged on TWC? Also, is the status set permanently for each channel, or does it change depending on the particular broadcast? Anyone on TWC record shows to a PC or other device?




I don't archive it, but I use Hauppauge's HD PVR to record shows. I use it to download the video to PSP or IPad/phone to use in the gym. It doesn't support HDMI, but component.


----------



## gtsgts

Is anyone else search feature not working?


----------



## kwitel

Im having huge problems lately...my box barely responds to my remote now; there is sometimes a 5 second delay for the box to react.


Im going to TWC tomorrow to get a new box. What should I be asking for??


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwitel* /forum/post/21702619
> 
> 
> Im having huge problems lately...my box barely responds to my remote now; there is sometimes a 5 second delay for the box to react.
> 
> 
> Im going to TWC tomorrow to get a new box. What should I be asking for??



I have a 8640HTC. Its been working great. No problems at all


----------



## timewaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwitel* /forum/post/21702619
> 
> 
> Im having huge problems lately...my box barely responds to my remote now; there is sometimes a 5 second delay for the box to react.
> 
> 
> Im going to TWC tomorrow to get a new box. What should I be asking for??



which box do you have?

i've been having the same problem ever since i switched from the samsung to the cisco 8640. it is especially annoying when you are ff/rr


----------



## Berk32

my Samsung non-DVR (3362) is in the middle of downloading an update - just noticed it with 'Cd##' on the front counting up


----------



## tamanaco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/21712591
> 
> 
> my Samsung non-DVR (3362) is in the middle of downloading an update - just noticed it with 'Cd##' on the front counting up



My 8640HDC rebooted at 1:48 AM, but the only change I noticed based on my previously recorded version in the diags pages is the Stack Version. It is now at 1.6.9.501 the previous version I had recorded a couple weeks ago was 1.6.9.401. All other software components versions remained unchanged.


----------



## ANGEL 35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamanaco* /forum/post/21713410
> 
> 
> My 8640HDC rebooted at 1:48 AM, but the only change I noticed based on my previously recorded version in the diags pages is the Stack Version. It is now at 1.6.9.501 the previous version I had recorded a couple weeks ago was 1.6.9.401. All other software components versions remained unchanged.



My box 8640HTC rebooted at about the same time. No changes , It has 1.6.9.401 and that is it


----------



## kwitel

Im trying to discern if I have a bad box, a slow box or, if is the norm.

The reaction time is just terrible.

Sometimes 3-5 second lags between pushing a button on the remote and the box reacting.


I have the Samsung 3090.

It used to be great but its been rocked ever since that first of many updates that started 4-5 months back.


Do I switch this thing out or is everyone experiencing this?


----------



## AmyLovesTV

For the past few months or since the latest update, my Samsung 3090 has been extremely slow. Changing channels has been terrible - for example, when I punch in 702, I get 02. Then when I do it again, I get 70 then 2. I even picked up a new remote at the Queens Center but that did not help.


Long delays too with the On Demand channels, especially when starting and stopping shows. On some days the audio dropouts occur with every other sentence. This week I had a DVR malfunction "Not recorded because the channel was not available (8)".


I have ODN 5.0.0_6 2011/09/08


Thanks to all of you - I learn alot from reading this board.


Waiting for Starz On Demand in HD and the ability to use my Roku for HBO Go and Max Go.


----------



## Gooddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AmyLovesTV* /forum/post/21727166
> 
> *For the past few months or since the latest update, my Samsung 3090 has been extremely slow. Changing channels has been terrible - for example, when I punch in 702, I get 02. Then when I do it again, I get 70 then 2. I even picked up a new remote at the Queens Center but that did not help.*
> 
> 
> Long delays too with the On Demand channels, especially when starting and stopping shows. On some days the audio dropouts occur with every other sentence. This week I had a DVR malfunction "Not recorded because the channel was not available (8)".
> 
> 
> .



I had two samsung whole house dvr's installed saturday and I had the same issue highlighted above until I swapped the cheap batteries TWC gives you in the remote for 2 brand name batteries. works good now. Give it a try.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AmyLovesTV* /forum/post/21727166
> 
> 
> For the past few months or since the latest update, my Samsung 3090 has been extremely slow. Changing channels has been terrible - for example, when I punch in 702, I get 02. Then when I do it again, I get 70 then 2. I even picked up a new remote at the Queens Center but that did not help.



This is definitely an issue with dying remote batteries. Go get some fresh ones. Or even better, get some rechargables.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein* /forum/post/21736900
> 
> 
> This is definitely an issue with dying remote batteries. Go get some fresh ones. Or even better, get some rechargables.



Even better, get a good programmable remote. The IR transmitters are typically much more powerful.


My Marantz RC2000 has a more robust transmitter than any other remote in my drawer.


A_C


----------



## JR_in_NYC

What happened to MSG 2 HD / MSG+ 2 HD? I'm not seeing anything on channels 195 or 196? Weren't these channel suppose to go live back in late 2011 or was I dreaming this?!?! I prefer not to listen to Chico "Homer" Resch


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JR_in_NYC* /forum/post/21744025
> 
> 
> What happened to MSG 2 HD / MSG+ 2 HD? I'm not seeing anything on channels 195 or 196? Weren't these channel suppose to go live back in late 2011 or was I dreaming this?!?! I prefer not to listen to Chico "Homer" Resch



they were supposed to - before the dispute - now it seems they've forgotten about them


----------



## nick64

Forgive me if this has been discussed before, but I could not find any mention of it. I have the Samsung 3050 non-DVR box, and all the channels come in OK, except for 702, which has horrible stuttering and frame skipping. I went to TWC Atlantic Ave. to exchange the box for another (same model) and there was no improvement at all. OTA equivalent channel 2.1 looks fine, and when I plug the cable from the wall directly to the TV's coax jack, bypassing the box, the picture, on channel 17.1, is also fine. So, problem has to be with the box. And the problem is _only_ on channel 702, CBS HD. Anyone else experience this, or have any ideas? And, does TWC offer any other non-DVR box other than the Samsung? Thanks.


----------



## Berk32

March 7, 2012


> Quote:
> On or about April 4, 2012 we will move NY1 on Demand from ch. 1110 to ch. 1111 and Local on Demand from ch. 1111 to ch. 1110.
> 
> 
> Also on that date, for customers with cable ready TV’s directly connected to cable without a cable box (“direct hook-ups”) we will make the following changes: in Manhattan we will cease carriage of TV Guide on ch. 18 and in Manhattan and Mt. Vernon we will cease carriage of Food Network on ch. 50.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nick64* /forum/post/21746956
> 
> 
> Forgive me if this has been discussed before, but I could not find any mention of it. I have the Samsung 3050 non-DVR box, and all the channels come in OK, except for 702, which has horrible stuttering and frame skipping. I went to TWC Atlantic Ave. to exchange the box for another (same model) and there was no improvement at all. OTA equivalent channel 2.1 looks fine, and when I plug the cable from the wall directly to the TV's coax jack, bypassing the box, the picture, on channel 17.1, is also fine. So, problem has to be with the box. And the problem is _only_ on channel 702, CBS HD. Anyone else experience this, or have any ideas? And, does TWC offer any other non-DVR box other than the Samsung? Thanks.



i have a Samsung 3362 non-DVR


----------



## timewaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gooddog* /forum/post/21736386
> 
> 
> I had two samsung whole house dvr's installed saturday and I had the same issue highlighted above until I swapped the cheap batteries TWC gives you in the remote for 2 brand name batteries. works good now. Give it a try.



i can confirm this works.

i switched to new batteries last night and my cisco dvr is much more responsive. Thanks!


----------



## heinriph




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nick64* /forum/post/21746956
> 
> 
> Forgive me if this has been discussed before, but I could not find any mention of it. I have the Samsung 3050 non-DVR box, and all the channels come in OK, except for 702, which has horrible stuttering and frame skipping. I went to TWC Atlantic Ave. to exchange the box for another (same model) and there was no improvement at all. OTA equivalent channel 2.1 looks fine, and when I plug the cable from the wall directly to the TV's coax jack, bypassing the box, the picture, on channel 17.1, is also fine. So, problem has to be with the box. And the problem is _only_ on channel 702, CBS HD. Anyone else experience this, or have any ideas? And, does TWC offer any other non-DVR box other than the Samsung? Thanks.



I'm out of my depth here, but from reading the board over the years I'd offer the following idea for further exploration:


It may be that 702 is on a frequency that happens to suffering on your infrastructure (cables, connectors, splitters, etc).


As I understand it, all the cable channels are sent on particular frequencies over the physical cable - and while overall signal strength is relevant, it is also possible for something in the line to be causing a particular frequency or range to suffer, thus tripping up specific channels.


Someone more knowledgeable might be able to say whether the direct-coax frequency of CBSHD is the same as the via-cable-box CBSHD. If they're the same (which would seem likely), my theory is of course garbage since you're OK going direct-coax.


[And if all of the above is wrong or misinformed, please don't be shy about shooting me down]


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heinriph* /forum/post/21750946
> 
> 
> Someone more knowledgeable might be able to say whether the direct-coax frequency of CBSHD is the same as the via-cable-box CBSHD. If they're the same (which would seem likely), my theory is of course garbage since you're OK going direct-coax.



yes its the same frequency - so you already answered yourself


----------



## nick64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/21752310
> 
> 
> yes its the same frequency - so you already answered yourself



Well, if the frequency is the same for cable box and direct coax, and I have no problem with direct coax, then I guess that supports the theory of a faulty cable box. Still would like to know if TWC offers a non-DVR alternative to the Samsung 3050 box.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nick64* /forum/post/21752411
> 
> 
> Well, if the frequency is the same for cable box and direct coax, and I have no problem with direct coax, then I guess that supports the theory of a faulty cable box. Still would like to know if TWC offers a non-DVR alternative to the Samsung 3050 box.



and i answered that too


----------



## nick64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/21753106
> 
> 
> and i answered that too



Berk, I did note that you said that you have a 3362 box. I was wondering if they had something other than Samsung, I.E. Scientific Atlanta or Motorola, but failing that, maybe I'll go back and request a 3362. I know that it may seem like a small issue to have this problem with only one channel, but 702 is the one channel that I watch more than any other. Right now, I'm using OTA antenna for local channels which works fine, but I'd rather be able to use the box for everything, after all, I am paying for it. Thanks much for your input.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nick64* /forum/post/21755649
> 
> 
> Berk, I did note that you said that you have a 3362 box. I was wondering if they had something other than Samsung, I.E. Scientific Atlanta or Motorola, but failing that, maybe I'll go back and request a 3362. I know that it may seem like a small issue to have this problem with only one channel, but 702 is the one channel that I watch more than any other. Right now, I'm using OTA antenna for local channels which works fine, but I'd rather be able to use the box for everything, after all, I am paying for it. Thanks much for your input.



other boxes exist.... its just a matter of luck and which place you go to i guess.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JR_in_NYC* /forum/post/21744025
> 
> 
> What happened to MSG 2 HD / MSG+ 2 HD? I'm not seeing anything on channels 195 or 196? Weren't these channel suppose to go live back in late 2011 or was I dreaming this?!?! I prefer not to listen to Chico "Homer" Resch



Yeah, this is ridiculous. I couldn't/wouldn't switch to Verizon because they didn't have MSG HD. Then they get it and we lose MSG entirely for over a month. Now we still don't have MSG 2 HD and Verizon has all 3 channels in HD. I think I'm done with TWC...got the Verizon subcontractor's engineer coming to do a survey of my building next week. Hopefully they can get everything up and running by the end of the summer. I just switched to FiOS in my office and the TV and internet are far superior. And it's cheaper! TWC better watch out, once Verizon gets closer to 100% penetration things could get ugly.


----------



## Berk32

looks like my Road Runner upload speed doubled overnight.


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

Did an update of some sort happen last night? I tried to turn on my tv this afternoon the box said it wasn't authorized. I had to re-start it and have TWC send a signal several times to get it to work.


Now, when I'm watcihng Live TV, it's no longer using the buffer of 1 hour. I can't ff/rwd/pause what I'm watching.


----------



## margoba

My boxes have been rebooting (by themselves) quite frequently lately - maybe as much as 3-5 times in the last week. I was guessing that it was update related, but...


----------



## j7f

hmmph...box just rebooted.

came by to check if there was talk of an update of some sort.

located in midtown west. hell's kitchen.

sammy 3272.


anyone else aside from margoba?


----------



## williexxx

Same with me in East Village. 2-3 reboots overnite in past few weeks with no apparent changes except, this time, the box is less responsive to my remote commands.


Cisco 4762 HDC


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

I don't know what the hell happened but I no longer have an Info bar. When I press info, absolutely nothing happens. *sigh*


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *j7f* /forum/post/21780502
> 
> 
> hmmph...box just rebooted.
> 
> came by to check if there was talk of an update of some sort.
> 
> located in midtown west. hell's kitchen.
> 
> sammy 3272.
> 
> 
> anyone else aside from margoba?



Last weekend I discovered that my brand new Cisco 8742HDC wasn't recording any subscriptions. I had to delete and redefine each and every one of them before they'd work again; a huge pain in the ass.


This is obviously the result of another poorly implemented software update. It amazes me that these dimwits continue to get away with this.


A_C


----------



## JeffMoney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Last weekend I discovered that my brand new Cisco 8742HDC wasn't recording any subscriptions. I had to delete and redefine each and every one of them before they'd work again; a huge pain in the ass.
> 
> 
> This is obviously the result of another poorly implemented software update. It amazes me that these dimwits continue to get away with this.
> 
> 
> A_C



After reading this I am so happy I switched to fios , better software and many other reasons


----------



## CopRock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/21749461
> 
> 
> March 7, 2012
> 
> On or about April 4, 2012 we will move NY1 on Demand from ch. 1110 to ch. 1111 and Local on Demand from ch. 1111 to ch. 1110.
> 
> 
> Also on that date, for customers with cable ready TV’s directly connected to cable without a cable box (“direct hook-ups”) we will make the following changes: in Manhattan we will cease carriage of TV Guide on ch. 18 and in Manhattan and Mt. Vernon we will cease carriage of Food Network on ch. 50.




Another dead nail in any device that used Guide+ ... have an old RCA DVR/DVD player in a guest bedroom and noticed it no longer had the guide data.

It basically has an black channel with "no video input" and a timer [on channel 18], I'd rather they'd done away with food on 50


----------



## Berk32

727 MSG, 669 Showtime Extreme, and 668 Showcase not working for me - anyone else?

(all are on same frequency)


----------



## CopRock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CopRock* /forum/post/21788620
> 
> 
> Another dead nail in any device that used Guide+ ... have an old RCA DVR/DVD player in a guest bedroom and noticed it no longer had the guide data.
> 
> It basically has an black channel with "no video input" and a timer [on channel 18], I'd rather they'd done away with food on 50



I wonder how much longer TWC plans on keeping any analog channels ... my last cable co. was RCN and they ditched analog over a year ago. It might clear up some of the problems like the ones above.

Or does TWC have that many customers that are direct hookups [I wonder how much it is a month] that are just into older CATV ready sets, all that would be needed is a digital tuner capable TV or DVD recorder. Did that for an aunt who didn't want to give up her older CRT, DVD/VHS combo recorder w/ digital tuner


----------



## nyctveng

rcn had to drop analog because they didnt deploy bandwith saving technology like SDV. twc has many commercial bulk accounts such as hotels, senior homes that still use some analog.


----------



## Berk32

March 21, 2012


> Quote:
> The following launches scheduled for March 23, 2012 have been postponed: UTV Movies on ch. 565, The Isreali Network on ch. 529, MYX on ch. 541, Vremya on ch. 520, Muzika Pervogo on ch. 517 and Dom Kino on ch. 518.
> 
> 
> The previously announced launch of Filipino on Demand has been rescheduled for April 20, 2012. As a reminder, this service will require two-way capable digital cable ready equipment, such as a Time Warner Cable provided set-top box or a CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Product (UDCP) used in conjunction with a Tuner Adapter. Other UDCPs may not be able to access these services without additional equipment, such as a set-top box.
> 
> 
> On or about April 20, 2012 we will launch Signature View on ch. 1100. On that date in Manhattan, Brooklyn and Queens we will launch NHK International on ch. 771 and in Mt. Vernon we will launch NHK International on ch. 792. NHK International will be a basic service available only in digital format and viewable with digital cable-compatible equipment such as a digital converter or a digital television (or other device) that includes a QAM tuner and Signature View will be part of our DTV service offering.
> 
> 
> Also on that date we will move WXTV from ch. 41 to ch. 94 and TWC Info Channel (ch. 411) will be rebranded as ONTWC.
> 
> 
> Finally, we are currently involved in discussions regarding the services and/or stations listed below. While we cannot guarantee that we will reach agreement with the relevant programmers and/or broadcasters, we are listing these services/stations here in the event that those discussions lead to the dropping or addition of the following services/stations:
> 
> CMT and CMT HD.


----------



## TravKoolBreeze

I wonder why they would move Univision 41 to 94 and only the SD channel.


----------



## Berk32

Disney Jr HD launched on ch 732 (SD on 108)


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/21815839
> 
> 
> Disney Jr HD launched on ch 732 (SD on 108)



Yay. I'll take another HD channel!


----------



## gtsgts

XFINITY is coming to xbox 360. Does anyone know if TWC has plans to do something similar?


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gtsgts* /forum/post/21832155
> 
> 
> XFINITY is coming to xbox 360. Does anyone know if TWC has plans to do something similar?



Neither Microsoft nor TWC have announced any plans for a TWC Xbox streaming app.


The only other provider to have a streaming app on Xbox at this time is Verizon FiOS.


----------



## gtsgts

TWC isn't a provider on the HBO GO app for xbox 360. That's disappointing. Was looking forward to it. Hopefully they will allow it sooner rather than later. This happens on the day I get a letter that they are raising the prices on my premium channels. I'm now paying extra for HBO, and they limit us to tablet, and computers. I'm just annoyed. Sorry for my little rant.


----------



## JMillion

yea id like to see them as a provider for hbo go on the 360. but then again im still waiting for them to show up as a provider on ESPN(been about two years now i think)


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

So I have TWC Moviepass and I looked online at the Vutopia offerings on-demand. For some reason, there are movies in HD at the TWC on-demand website that we don't have. Anyone else notice that? Will they be added later? Just strange.


----------



## DNINE

I just got rid of The Movie Pass after about a year. We didn't really watch much and I never understood the guide. They had changed it from separate HD listings into what it is now.


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE* /forum/post/21861492
> 
> 
> I just got rid of The Movie Pass after about a year. We didn't really watch much and I never understood the guide. They had changed it from separate HD listings into what it is now.



I know but, for example, the TWC On Demand website says we should have A League of Their Own, Bugsy and Toy Soldiers in HD.


Bugsy is available in SD but not HD and the other two aren't available at all.


----------



## Berk32

TWC NYC


189 HD channels (+3 coming soon)

179 Individual HD channels; 10 HD On Demand


195 MSG2 HD *****Previously Announced*****

196 MSG+2 HD *****Previously Announced*****

200 HBO HD on Demand

210 Cinemax HD on Demand

220 Showtime HD on Demand

267 TWC Movie Pass HD on Demand

275 Encore HD

290 Sundance HD (SDV)

292 Fearnet HD (SDV)

300 Adult HD On Demand

322 Hustler HD (SDV)

355/496 PPV-HD (SDV)

356/496 PPV-HD-2

360/412 TEAM HD (SDV)

361 TEAM2 HD (SDV)

362 TEAM3 HD (SDV)

363 TEAM4 HD (SDV)

364 TEAM5 HD (SDV)

365 TEAM6 HD (SDV)

366 TEAM7 HD (SDV)

367 TEAM8 HD (SDV)

368 TEAM9 HD (SDV)

380/445 GAME1 HD

381/446 GAME2 HD (SDV)

382 GAME3 HD (SDV)

383 GAME4 HD (SDV)

384 GAME5 HD (SDV)

385 GAME6 HD (SDV)

386 GAME7 HD (SDV)

387 GAME8 HD (SDV)

388 GAME9 HD (SDV)

420 ESPN 3D (SDV)

465 Tennis Channel HD

467 CBS College Sports HD (SDV)

468 NHL Network HD

469 GOL TV HD (SDV)

470 Fox Soccer+ HD

471 Big Ten HD On Demand

472 Big Ten Network HD

473 Big Ten 2 HD (SDV)

474 Big Ten 3 HD (SDV)

475 Big Ten 4 HD (SDV)

476 Big Ten 5 HD (SDV)

477 ESPN Goal Line/Buzzer Beater HD (SDV)

478 ESPNews HD

479 ESPNU HD

480 Outdoor Channel HD

481 NBC Sports Network HD

482 Golf HD

483 3DTVPPV (SDV)

484 3DTV (SDV)

485 Fox Soccer HD (SDV)

486 Fox Deportes HD (SDV)

487 ESPN Deportes HD (SDV)

488 NBATVHD

489 MLB Network HD

514 TV Japan HD (SDV)

647 MavTV HD (SDV)

648 Smithsonian HD On Demand

649 Smithsonian HD (SDV)

650 MGM HD (SDV)

651/952 HBO HD

652/953 HBO2 HD (SDV*)

653/954 HBO Family HD (SDV*)

654/955 HBO Comedy HD (SDV*)

655/956 HBO Signature HD (SDV*)

656/958 HBO Zone HD (SDV*)

657/958 HBO Latino HD (SDV)

658 CineMax HD

659 MoreMax HD

660 ActionMAX HD

661 ThrillerMAX HD

662 WMAX HD

663 @MAX HD

664 5StarMAX HD (SDV)

665 OuterMAX HD

666 Showtime HD

667 Showtime 2 HD

668 ShowCase HD

669 Showtime Extreme HD

670 Showtime Beyond HD (SDV)

671 Showtime Women HD (SDV)

673 Showtime Next HD (SDV)

674 TMC HD

675 TMCxtra HD

676 Starz HD

677 Starz Edge HD

678 Starz Kids & Family HD

679 WGN HD

680 GMC HD (SDV)

681 Starz Comedy HD

682 OWN HD (SDV)

683/283 REELZ HD (SDV)

684 Hallmark HD (SDV)

685 BBC America HD

686 Crime and Investigation HD (SDV)

687 Live Well HD (WABC 7.2)

688 DIY HD (SDV)

689 Style HD

690 TV Guide HD (SDV)

691 Fuse HD (SDV)

692 G4 HD (SDV)

693 GSN HD (SDV)

694 CMT HD (SDV)

695 Planet Green HD

696 National Geographic Wild HD (SDV)

697 H2 HD

699 Showcase On Demand HD

701 NY1 HD

702 WCBS (CBS) HD

703 TNT HD

704 WNBC (NBC) HD

705 WNYW (FOX) HD

706 Nickelodeon HD

707 WABC (ABC) HD

708 TBS HD

709 WWOR (My Network TV) HD

710 FX HD

711 WPIX (The CW) HD

712 Oxygen HD (SDV)

713 WNET (PBS) HD

714 MSNBC HD

715 CNBC HD

716 USA HD

717 Syfy HD

718 Bravo HD

719 VH1 HD

720 MTV HD

722 The Hub HD (SDV)

723 Investigation Discovery HD

724 E! HD

726 SNY HD

727 MSG HD

728 ESPN HD

729 ESPN2 HD

730 Bloomberg HD

731 WPXN (iON) HD

732 Disney Junior HD (SDV)

733 QVC HD

734 Universal HD (SDV)

736 Spike HD

737 BET HD

738 ABC Family HD

739 HSN HD (SDV)

740 History Channel HD

741 WXTV (Univision) HD

743 Fox Business News HD

744 Fox News HD

745 Comedy Central HD

746 A&E HD

747 WNJU (Telemundo) HD

748 MSG+ HD

749 Disney HD

750 Food Network HD

751 Cooking Channel HD

752 The Learning Channel HD

753 YES HD

754 AMC HD

757 EWTN HD (SDV)

758 Headline News HD

759 WE HD

760 Disney XD HD

761 Cartoon Network HD

762 Lifetime HD (SDV)

763 Biography HD (SDV)

764 HGTV HD

765 National Geographic HD

766 Discovery HD

767 Velocity (SDV)

768 WFUT (Telefutura) HD

769 Galavision HD (SDV)

770 CSPAN HD (SDV)

771 NHK International ***Announced 4/20/12***

772 Weather Channel HD

774 Speed HD

775 Science Channel HD

776 CSPAN2 HD (SDV)

777 CSPAN3 HD (SDV)

778 CNN HD

779 TruTV HD (SDV)

780 Lifetime Movie Network HD

781 IFC HD (SDV)

782 TCM HD

783 Ovation HD (SDV)

784 Hallmark Movie Channel HD

786 Animal Planet HD

787 Africa Channel HD (SDV)

788 Travel Channel HD

790 TV One HD

791 Palladia HD

1000 Movies On Demand HD

1010 Primetime On Demand HD


----------



## Berk32

I did another one of these over the weekend.


Just realized they're supposed to turn off 2 more analog channels tomorrow (Food and TV Guide) - so this may be outdated very soon...

 

twcHD 4-1-12.zip 159.171875k . file


----------



## Berk32

April 4, 2012


In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned:


On March 23, 2012 Disney Junior launched on ch. 108 instead of ch. 132.


The previously announced move of WXTV from ch. 41 to ch. 94 has been postponed.


The previously announced launch of Filipino on Demand and Signature View has been rescheduled for May 1, 2012. As a reminder Filipino on Demand will launch on ch. 538 and Signature View will now launch on ch. 1700 instead of 1100. These services will require two-way capable digital cable ready equipment, such as a Time Warner Cable provided set-top box or a CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Product (UDCP) used in conjuction with a Tuner Adapter. Other UDCPs may not be able to access these services without additional equipment, such as a set-top box.


On or about May 23, 2012 we will launch the following channels: Israeli Network on ch. 529, RTR Planeta on ch. 530, Rossiya on ch. 516, Vremya on ch. 520, Musika Pervogo on ch. 517, Dom Kino on ch. 518, UTV Movies on ch. 565, GMA News on ch. 541 and MYX on ch. 537. These services will be part of our International Premium offering.


----------



## digitalgoddess




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/21865052
> 
> 
> I did another one of these over the weekend.
> 
> 
> Just realized they're supposed to turn off 2 more analog channels tomorrow (Food and TV Guide) - so this may be outdated very soon...



Berk32 - how do I map this lovely list (Thank you, BTW) to QAM channels on TWC NYC?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *digitalgoddess* /forum/post/21867317
> 
> 
> Berk32 - how do I map this lovely list (Thank you, BTW) to QAM channels on TWC NYC?



o - looks like i didnt re-sort....


sort column B, then Column A - then it should be much clearer


----------



## gtsgts

I have Signature Home Cable/internet/phone. I have the 2 dvr whole house boxes, and a playback box. I have all the movie channels (HBO, Cinemax, showtime, TMC, Starz, and encore) My cable bill is $296. I just can rationalize spending that amount of money anymore. Things have gotta go. Can I remove things from my package online through myservices? Like say if I wanted to get rid of encore, can those changes be made online?


----------



## John Mason

^^^Ask for the retention department. Before switching to FIOS in Jan., I periodically shed premiums like TMC and others to keep my three-way service bill


----------



## DNINE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gtsgts* /forum/post/21872329
> 
> 
> I have Signature Home Cable/internet/phone. I have the 2 dvr whole house boxes, and a playback box. I have all the movie channels (HBO, Cinemax, showtime, TMC, Starz, and encore) My cable bill is $296. I just can rationalize spending that amount of money anymore. Things have gotta go. Can I remove things from my package online through myservices? Like say if I wanted to get rid of encore, can those changes be made online?



I know how you feel. I dropped a few things. If you have Signature your bill is starting at two hundred. I didn't need the extra speed on Internet. Whole house Dvr would be nice but not necessary. -It says whole House but only 2 Dvrs- that's half a house by me. Prioritize, and call retention they will cut your bill, a little.


----------



## Raydar4077

Hey... Does anyone know if and/or what is the most recent cable set top bos available from TWCNYC?? My explorer 8640HDC is running incredibly slow...lag times in changing channels...blank channels that only reappear when you tune away then back.....among other anomalies.

Also....my cable modem box has got to be over ten years old now....is it possible and/or worth it to have TWCNYC swap out the cable modem?

Thanks in advance.....


----------



## DNINE

For the Cable Modem, go to TWCNYC speed test, see what your running at. Download and Upload test. If it's slow unplug the modem for 30 sec and try again. It will give you a good idea of your Broadband speed. As far as the DVR I'm not sure, I have been holding on to my SA DVR as long as possible. I have seen some of your issues come and go on my Box nothing has crippled it yet. knock wood.


----------



## kwitel

Unbelievably slow channel changing times, not to mention 3 second lags on virtually all commands.

My box records what it wants, not what I want.

Many times when I record a show, there is no playback...just a black screen.


Ive got the Samsung 3090.


Should I go swap out and if so, for what?


Thanks!


----------



## mets18

On or about April 4, 2012 we will move NY1 on Demand from ch. 1110 to ch. 1111 and Local on Demand from ch. 1111 to ch. 1110.


Also on that date, for customers with cable ready TV's directly connected to cable without a cable box (direct hook-ups) we will make the following changes: in Manhattan we will cease carriage of TV Guide on ch. 18 and in Manhattan and Mt. Vernon we will cease carriage of Food Network on ch. 50.



Did this analog drop happen in upper Manhattan? It did not in lower Manhattan.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mets18* /forum/post/21914241
> 
> 
> On or about April 4, 2012 we will move NY1 on Demand from ch. 1110 to ch. 1111 and Local on Demand from ch. 1111 to ch. 1110.
> 
> 
> Also on that date, for customers with cable ready TV's directly connected to cable without a cable box (direct hook-ups) we will make the following changes: in Manhattan we will cease carriage of TV Guide on ch. 18 and in Manhattan and Mt. Vernon we will cease carriage of Food Network on ch. 50.
> 
> 
> 
> Did this analog drop happen in upper Manhattan? It did not in lower Manhattan.



nope


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

So it looks like my Samsung is completely screwed up. After the last update, it has been acting extremely wonky. Now, it won't record two shows at the exact same time. Will only do one.
























So I guess I need to get a new one. Are the two best still the Cisco 8642 and Samsung 3272?


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC* /forum/post/21922920
> 
> 
> So it looks like my Samsung is completely screwed up. After the last update, it has been acting extremely wonky. Now, it won't record two shows at the exact same time. Will only do one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess I need to get a new one. Are the two best still the Cisco 8642 and Samsung 3272?



You tried a cold reboot, right? i think I also had to redo my scheduled recordings. After the reboot, things were much better.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC* /forum/post/21922920
> 
> 
> So it looks like my Samsung is completely screwed up. After the last update, it has been acting extremely wonky. Now, it won't record two shows at the exact same time. Will only do one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess I need to get a new one. Are the two best still the Cisco 8642 and Samsung 3272?



I haven't had a problem with my 3090 for a while now (*Knock on wood*).


I do however treat it like a computer and reboot it every once in a while


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/21923106
> 
> 
> You tried a cold reboot, right? i think I also had to redo my scheduled recordings. After the reboot, things were much better.



Yup. The first problem was that it was VERY sluggish when responding to the remote. I did a re-boot and NOW it won't record two things at once.


----------



## Berk32

April 18, 2012


On April 10, 2012 we launched Strike Zone HD on ch. 466.


The previously announced launch of GMA News on ch. 541 has been postponed.


On or about May 28, 2012 Planet Green will be rebranded as Destination America by the provider.


On or about June 6, 2012 we will launch HIS SVOD on ch. 341.


On or about June 1, 2012 we will launch WLNY HD on ch. 755


----------



## oprig

I've been using Chrome (on PC) as my browser for a long time. Never any problems accessing TWCNYC web site (or any other web site) in the past.


Received email this morning (it's from TWNYC and it's not spam) that my bill is ready for viewing. Click on link and get redirected to a "browser unsupported" page:

https://twnyc.convergentcare.com/twn...e=browserlevel 


Anyone else use Chrome and can confirm the same thing?


----------



## Berk32





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oprig* /forum/post/21925984
> 
> 
> I've been using Chrome (on PC) as my browser for a long time. Never any problems accessing TWCNYC web site (or any other web site) in the past.
> 
> 
> Received email this morning (it's from TWNYC and it's not spam) that my bill is ready for viewing. Click on link and get redirected to a "browser unsupported" page:
> 
> https://twnyc.convergentcare.com/twn...e=browserlevel
> 
> 
> Anyone else use Chrome and can confirm the same thing?



their billing website has never worked with chrome


----------



## oprig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/21926038
> 
> 
> their billing website has never worked with chrome



I've never had a problem with Chrome until today!


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oprig* /forum/post/21926066
> 
> 
> I've never had a problem with Chrome until today!



actually - i used to have a problem - long time ago - it had been working fine for a while.


But they recently did some site changes or something (integrated the payment site with the normal my services one) - and it seems that brought back the problem.


----------



## oprig

It looks like clicking on the link in the billing email causes the "unsupported browser" page in Chrome.


If you click on "MyServices" on www.twcnyc.com then there's no problem in Chrome.


Problem solved, but still bad web design by TWC!


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oprig* /forum/post/21928495
> 
> 
> It looks like clicking on the link in the billing email causes the "unsupported browser" page in Chrome.
> 
> 
> If you click on "MyServices" on www.twcnyc.com then there's no problem in Chrome.
> 
> 
> Problem solved, but still bad web design by TWC!



myservices was never a problem - but if you try and go to billing from there - it is.


EDIT: nevermind - looks like they changed something again in the last day....


----------



## DNINE

I don't know if this has been posted here. Billing is going to be done from My Services no more pay express. Try resetting your password from My Services it is next to impossible. It's easier to get in to a bank account site.


----------



## Berk32

May 2, 2012


The previously announced launch of Filipino on Demand on ch. 538 has been rescheduled for May 8, 2012.


On or about June 6, 2012 we will launch Azteca TV on ch. 192 and MeTV on ch. 144. Azteca TV will be part of our DTV en Español and El Paquetazo service offering. MeTV will be a basic service available only in digital format and viewable with digital cable-compatible equipment such as a digital converter or a digital television (or other device) that includes a QAM tuner and Signature View will be part of our DTV service offering.


----------



## beinstein

is anyone else here having ridiculous problems with SA8300HD DVR working under current Mystro software from TWC NYC?


Missed recordings, stopped recordings, constant need to reboot etc


----------



## jcorwin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beinstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> is anyone else here having ridiculous problems with SA8300HD DVR working under current Mystro software from TWC NYC?
> 
> 
> Missed recordings, stopped recordings, constant need to reboot etc



Yep, my 8300HD constantly misses recordings, or won't play back previous recordings until I reboot. I'm now rebooting about every other day. I'd trade the box in but I have a feeling I would only get something worse (8300HDC)


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcorwin* /forum/post/21991206
> 
> 
> Yep, my 8300HD constantly misses recordings, or won't play back previous recordings until I reboot. I'm now rebooting about every other day. I'd trade the box in but I have a feeling I would only get something worse (8300HDC)



I think 8300HDC got a bum rap early on. But I had it for about two years with almost zero issues.


I think hanging on to 8300HD is going to give you more grief.


----------



## rit56

The 8300 are to old to work with the current software. I traded in mine, have a Samsung 3272 and I am very happy. If you go back a bunch of pages here there are plenty of posts about the machines TWC NYC has. There's another Samsung you should avoid if possible. I forget the model number. I had it for a week and I returned it. I went through about 5 boxes before getting my current box. Time Warner is not very forthcoming when it comes to new boxes. Imagine their cost swapping out every 8300? That's the larger issue I think.The Samsungs starting with 32 are good as well as the Cisco's. I don't have a Cisco but people here seem happy with them. All your problems are due to that box. Think of a PC that is 10 years old. How would it be working now? The software and the machine is old. It has problems with the new software they use. That's what you're dealing with. Same thing. Turn in your 8300, do a little research on what models people are happy with and be persistent. Not mean and loud or agro, persistent.


----------



## tamanaco

Same here... for the past week or so I have been having issues with recordings. I'm in the UWS around 88th and Columbus. Some recordings are partial with flickering video, some are completely blank (black) and others have been completely lost. I have a Cisco 8640HDC. I was starting to suspect the DVR hard drive, but my neighbor also mentioned that he had experienced some recording problems recently. All the recording I made yesterday and today are fine... so it could have been a glitch in the cable signal. If it continues to happen, I'll try to exchange the box. The only issue is that the 8640s are not always available in stock at the TWC office.


----------



## NYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/21974725
> 
> 
> May 2, 2012
> 
> 
> On or about June 6, 2012 we will launch Azteca TV on ch. 192 and MeTV on ch. 144. Azteca TV will be part of our DTV en Español and El Paquetazo service offering. MeTV will be a basic service available only in digital format and viewable with digital cable-compatible equipment such as a digital converter or a digital television (or other device) that includes a QAM tuner and Signature View will be part of our DTV service offering.



Any idea where MeTV will be coming from? The nearest station carrying that network is WSAH, way out in Connecticut. It only carries MeTV part time, with infomercials the rest of the time. Time Warner might be getting MeTV from WSAH, however, just wondering if anyone knows if there might be another possible source.


There was a report on another AVS Forum that WPIX would be dropping Estrella from 11.2. As WPIX also carries This TV, which is owned in part by Weigel Broadcasting which also owns MeTV, just wondering if there might be any possibility that MeTV would be getting a local broadcast outlet by joining its sister network on WPIX.


Probably a long shot, but this would be great news.


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NYC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea where MeTV will be coming from? The nearest station carrying that network is WSAH, way out in Connecticut. It only carries MeTV part time, with infomercials the rest of the time. Time Warner might be getting MeTV from WSAH, however, just wondering if anyone knows if there might be another possible source.
> 
> 
> There was a report on another AVS Forum that WPIX would be dropping Estrella from 11.2. As WPIX also carries This TV, which is owned in part by Weigel Broadcasting which also owns MeTV, just wondering if there might be any possibility that MeTV would be getting a local broadcast outlet by joining its sister network on WPIX.
> 
> 
> Probably a long shot, but this would be great news.



From WSAH which has significant carriage in the area by FiOS and recently picked up by RCN. MeTV will not be on WPIX.


----------



## Berk32

WSAH is technically a NYC market station.


----------



## NYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng* /forum/post/21996503
> 
> 
> From WSAH which has significant carriage in the area by FiOS and recently picked up by RCN. MeTV will not be on WPIX.



Any idea why PIX no longer has Estrella or what will happen to the channel?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/21996599
> 
> 
> WSAH is technically a NYC market station.



True, however it is impossible to tune in. I've tried in the north east Bronx, with an outdoor antenna. I was able to tune in WEDW ch 49, but no such luck at all with WSAH on 43. Even despite the fact that it is considered a NY station, MeTV had indicated that they are looking for a station in NY.


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NYC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea why PIX no longer has Estrella or what will happen to the channel?
> 
> 
> True, however it is impossible to tune in. I've tried in the north east Bronx, with an outdoor antenna. I was able to tune in WEDW ch 49, but no such luck at all with WSAH on 43. Even despite the fact that it is considered a NY station, MeTV had indicated that they are looking for a station in NY.



Estrella has been discussed on NYC OTA thread, the owners moved it to WASA on RF 25.


----------



## beinstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rit56* /forum/post/21991891
> 
> 
> The 8300 are to old to work with the current software. I traded in mine, have a Samsung 3272 and I am very happy. If you go back a bunch of pages here there are plenty of posts about the machines TWC NYC has. There's another Samsung you should avoid if possible. I forget the model number. I had it for a week and I returned it. I went through about 5 boxes before getting my current box. Time Warner is not very forthcoming when it comes to new boxes. Imagine their cost swapping out every 8300? That's the larger issue I think.The Samsungs starting with 32 are good as well as the Cisco's. I don't have a Cisco but people here seem happy with them. All your problems are due to that box. Think of a PC that is 10 years old. How would it be working now? The software and the machine is old. It has problems with the new software they use. That's what you're dealing with. Same thing. Turn in your 8300, do a little research on what models people are happy with and be persistent. Not mean and loud or agro, persistent.



my niece has a Samsung which failed and they replaced it with the same SA8300HD I have.


They are still recycling these thru TWC NYC system


----------



## kwitel

I thought it was 1010, but it doesnt say "HD"on that channel anymore and everything on it (and 1994) are in SD.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwitel* /forum/post/22000265
> 
> 
> I thought it was 1010, but it doesnt say "HD"on that channel anymore and everything on it (and 1994) are in SD.



yes - plenty of HD there - just not every show


----------



## bigbeefxy1

I had a newer Cisco cable box without DVR that began to pixelate and the sound would cut in and out. It took about 4 hours to reboot it, but the problem remained.


I was instructed to come in to swap it, or schedule and appointment for a tech (which would take longer). When I went in to swap it, they gave me a 5 year old Samsung SMT-H3050.


It seems to work fine, but the program guide menu is really slow. Is there anything I can do about this old box or is it nothing to worry about?


----------



## tamanaco

Anyone having issues with CBSHD (702) for the past week or so in the UWS? The picture and sound in this channel keeps breaking up and scheduled recordings either fail or are incomplete.


----------



## beinstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamanaco* /forum/post/22010293
> 
> 
> Anyone having issues with CBSHD (702) for the past week or so in the UWS? The picture and sound in this channel keeps breaking up and scheduled recordings either fail or are incomplete.



I am seeing that problem across many channels


----------



## tamanaco

I just noticed that my 8640 rebooted last night and had its ODN version updated from ODN Version 5.0.0_6 to Version 5.1.0_7 dated 04/26/12. Does anyone know what's new and improved in this release?


----------



## gtsgts

Is MyServices down for anybody else?


----------



## Berk32

May 16, 2012


For customers with cable ready TV’s and TV’s directly connected to cable (“direct hookups”) we ceased carriage of TV Guide.


The previously scheduled rebrand of Planet Green will now occur on May 24, 2012.


On or about May 30, 2012 we will cease carriage of Media Korea TV.


Azteca America, previously announced to launch on June 6, 2012 will be a basic service available only in digital format and viewable with digital cable-compatible equipment such as a digital converter or a digital television (or other device) that includes a QAM tuner.


The following services, previously scheduled to launch on May 23, 2012 will now launch on June 27, 2012: Israeli Network on ch. 529, RTR Planeta on ch. 530, Rossiya on ch. 516, Vremya on ch. 520, Musika Pervogo on ch. 517, Dom Kino on ch. 518, UTV Movies on ch. 565 and MYX on ch. 537. As a reminder these services will be part of our International Premium offering.


Also on that date we will launch Sports Extra 3 on ch. 418 and Sports Extra 4 on ch. 419. These services will be part of our Sports Pass offering.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamanaco* /forum/post/22024815
> 
> 
> I just noticed that my 8640 rebooted last night and had its ODN version updated from ODN Version 5.0.0_6 to Version 5.1.0_7 dated 04/26/12. Does anyone know what's new and improved in this release?



got it as well on my 3090 at the same time


----------



## tamanaco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32* /forum/post/22031254
> 
> 
> got it as well on my 3090 at the same time



Have you noticed anything different? I find that HDMI syncs a little quicker than with 5.0.0_6 and when I switch channels (HDSD) the transition is smother.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamanaco* /forum/post/22032031
> 
> 
> Have you noticed anything different? I find that HDMI syncs a little quicker than with 5.0.0_6 and when I switch channels (HDSD) the transition is smother.


 Navigator thread seems to believe its a patch fix


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin found this.

http://blog.viacom.com/ 


Go down to hAPPy Ending.


It looks like you guys are getting TV Land HD and MTV 2 HD.


----------



## JR_in_NYC

So I finally traded in my SA8300HD (not HDC). It was acting flaky, not recording shows, deleting shows after recording them and pixelation when playing back recorded shows. Went down to the TWC location on 5th Ave in Bklyn. I was hoping to get one of the Cisco DVR boxes, but ended up with a Samsung SMT-H3272, I can see it has a 500GB drive, which is nice. My 2 issues so far.

1) PiP is not working. Press the on-off button on the remote and I get nothing. Does PiP not work on this model? I specifically asked the person behind the counter if it PiP worked on this model and she said yes. Was I lied to?

2) The guide is showing up in stretch-o-vision. Any way to revert it back to 4x3 or keep it 16x9 but not have it in stretch-o-vision?

Any input/advice will be great. Thanks.


----------



## rit56

I have the same box and I am very happy with it although you may not be because... PIP does not work with this box and as far as I know the guide is stretched that way forever. I got used to it pretty quickly....


I rarely have a problem with this box and I traded in an 8300 as well. Compared to that box the 3272 is wonderful


Update on the latest download. The caller ID is different. The display in particular..


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/22034984
> 
> 
> Kevin found this.
> 
> http://blog.viacom.com/
> 
> 
> Go down to hAPPy Ending.
> 
> 
> It looks like you guys are getting TV Land HD and MTV 2 HD.



Wow. We're FINALLY getting MTV Hits?!? jeez.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC* /forum/post/22042317
> 
> 
> Wow. We're FINALLY getting MTV Hits?!? jeez.



MTV Jams is better at least they play a more variety of songs in the Hip Hop and R&B Genre.


This is actually good for me in North Texas as it means that I will get to keep these channels that we kept from the Comcast transition as there was speculation that they might get dropped in the future when the adelphia contract was up.


Also it looks like everyone with TWC will be getting MTV Hits, MTV Jams, Centric and probably other Viacom channels that they are currently missing.


This deal also clears the way for TWC to resume adding the HD versions of:


MTV

CMT

Comedy Central

BET

Nickelodeon

Palladia

Spike

VH1


in areas that do not have them yet. I think the hold up for some areas with SDV getting these was the disagreement over the TWC TV app. I know the 750MHz TWC system that is not to far from was to get CMT HD last year but was scrapped when TWC put CMT on the month to month notices.


I have an vague idea of where they will put MTV2 HD and TV Land HD on in North Texas.


I am going to guess:


812 TV Land HD

813 MTV2 HD


as that is the only set of channels that the TWC North Texas and Greenville/Commerce lineups that are similar in the HD numbers have a space where they could match.


Right now 811 in my market carries Sportsman Channel HD


so the Viacom Deal is big.


----------



## walkman666

Like others here, the past week has been pretty bad for a TWC NY customer. I am in Manhattan and all three of my DVRs are randomly rebooting frequently (two to three times a night), missing recordings, crashing during playback (live or recorded), and all in all causing familial distress here on the UES of Manhattan. I am a Signature Home customer. I called TWC yesterday and made an appt, and they are coming over Saturday morning. Fingers crossed. Oh, I have Samsung 3272 boxes, two HD-DVRs and one HD player.


----------



## CopRock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/21991854
> 
> 
> I think 8300HDC got a bum rap early on. But I had it for about two years with almost zero issues.
> 
> 
> I think hanging on to 8300HD is going to give you more grief.



I have the 8300HDC since July when I moved to the Lower East Side from Stuyvesant Town and no longer had RCN.... Never seen such a crappy box as this one, it will clam up for minutes at a time, not responding to commands until whatever inside decides to click and then a flurry of commands start to flash across the display [usually me pressing channel numbers constantly for a minute]

And today was the worst, 3 programs dropped/not recorded with no indication or warning what it was doing and since I work nites I arrived to see crazy crap like a program I specifically switched to an 11pm repeat [deadliest catch] still got recorded at 9pm

I had about enough... I'm hoping to go to the 23rd St location this week and swap this POS for most likely another POS


----------



## oprig

Just tuned in to watch the Yankees play the Angels & channel 753 is blank; 53 is working though.


Can't reboot the box (Samsung 3090) as I'm recording something until 11pm.


I'm on UWS (W69th & CPW).


----------



## DNINE

753 Is on Here. I'm on the UWS under 96th.


Didn't see you posted last pm, sorry


----------



## oprig

I was able to reboot the DVR after other programs had finished recording and 753 was then working.


Frustrating nonetheless!


----------



## JR_in_NYC

Interesting new re-design. What cablebox/DVR does TWC use for Whole House HD-DVR?


----------



## Berk32

June 6, 2012


The previously announced cease carriage of MKTV has been postponed.


The previously announced launch of UTV Movies on ch. 565 will now occur on ch. 574.


The previously announced launch of Azteca America on June 6, 2012 will now occur on June 26, 2012.


Starting on June 15, 2012 and ending at mid-night on June 17, 2012 we will provide a free preview of our Showtime services. Customers have the option to request that the free preview be blocked by contacting your local Customer Service center.


On or about June 30, 2012 we will launch Aspire on ch. 171 and Aspire HD on ch. 789. These services will be basic services available only in digital format and viewable with digital cable-compatible equipment such as a digital converter or a digital television (or other device) that includes a QAM tuner.


On or about July 8, 2012 we will launch the following new channels: Star India Plus on ch. 565, Star India One on ch. 566, Star India Gold on ch. 567 and Star India News on ch. 568. These services will be part of our premium service offering.


On or about July 26, 2012 we will be making technical changes to our cable system that may disrupt your ability to watch the following unencrypted (“in-the-clear”) channel on a digital television or other device that includes a QAM tuner (a “ClearQAM device”): WXTV. (Customers using digital cable set-top boxes will not notice any change.) If this occurs, you will need to go into the settings menu on your ClearQAM device and perform a new channel scan in order to resume viewing these channels. We apologize for any inconvenience.


----------



## PaulInParkSlope




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walkman666*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25650#post_22053420
> 
> 
> Like others here, the past week has been pretty bad for a TWC NY customer. I am in Manhattan and all three of my DVRs are randomly rebooting frequently (two to three times a night), missing recordings, crashing during playback (live or recorded), and all in all causing familial distress here on the UES of Manhattan. I am a Signature Home customer. I called TWC yesterday and made an appt, and they are coming over Saturday morning. Fingers crossed. Oh, I have Samsung 3272 boxes, two HD-DVRs and one HD player.


Wow, so you have the Samsung 3272 and you are having all the same problems as the 8300 customers?


is there any TWC NYC HD DVR box that is reliable?


----------



## Berk32

Just noticed they finally added MSG2HD and MSG+2HD on channels 195 and 196.... a little late....


----------



## JR_in_NYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25680#post_22117151
> 
> 
> Just noticed they finally added MSG2HD and MSG+2HD on channels 195 and 196.... a little late....


Great now watch there be no NHL hockey next season due to CBA talks.


----------



## JR_in_NYC

What's the latest software version for the Samsung SMT-H3272. I'm running V4.7.6.2 (V211412). I'm seeing errors when trying to record shows. I have it recording Daily Show and Colbert Report at 11PM, the show records but only for 0 seconds. It shows up in the DVR listing, but there is no content. I wonder if it's software related. Is there any way to force an update? The DVR is about a month old, as I "upgraded' from an SA 8300HD.


----------



## HDOrlando

You guys have a lot of MSG HD feeds.


How many do you have exactly?


Also, have you gotten NHK International HD yet?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25680#post_22132127
> 
> 
> You guys have a lot of MSG HD feeds.
> 
> 
> How many do you have exactly?
> 
> 
> Also, have you gotten NHK International HD yet?



2 MSG HD feeds and 2 MSG+ feeds (1 main and 1 alternate each - MSG+ used to be FSNY/Sportschannel)


and yes we got NHK


----------



## HDOrlando

Berk,


Thanks for the info.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25680#post_22132127
> 
> 
> You guys have a lot of MSG HD feeds.
> 
> How many do you have exactly?
> 
> Also, have you gotten NHK International HD yet?



Yeah NYC and Orlando have a ton of HD channels.


Dallas is just now about to hit 140 sometime this year right now we are at 135 with the add of MLB Strike Zone HD.


We have Azteca America HD announced


and these are to be added:


MTV2 HD

TV Land HD

PAC 12 National HD


which would bring dallas up to 139 HD channels just one shy of 140.


----------



## Berk32

I believe NYC now has 184 HD channels (not including the On demand selection, since those became much harder to count once they eliminated HD-only ondemand channels)

(TWC will probably claim 6 more since they probably consider the spanish audio versions of the HD HBOs to be separate channels)


We're expecting Aspire HD on 6/30 - that's the only one scheduled for the future.




(I'm still discovering new channels we've gotten the last few weeks.... we also got WLNY HD on 755)


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25680#post_22133765
> 
> 
> I believe NYC now has 184 HD channels (not including the On demand selection, since those became much harder to count once they eliminated HD-only ondemand channels)
> 
> (TWC will probably claim 6 more since they probably consider the spanish audio versions of the HD HBOs to be separate channels)
> 
> We're expecting Aspire HD on 6/30 - that's the only one scheduled for the future.
> 
> (I'm still discovering new channels we've gotten the last few weeks.... we also got WLNY HD on 755)



You guys should be getting:


MTV2 HD

TV Land HD


on July 31st along with:


Centric (TWC areas that are missing it)

MTV Hits

MTV Jams


as the carolina's have July 31st as their add date for these channels and I would think that NYC would get them at the same time


----------



## HDOrlando

All of us should be getting Pac-12 Network HD around Aug 15.


Berk: We both definitely get a lot of HD and I feel spoiled compared to D****, Dish and FIOS. There really is so much for us to discover.


Thanks for keeping us updated on TWC-NYC.


----------



## mikeM1

I continue to get major pic freeze, audio drops, pixellation issues on YES-HD and SNY HD....it's unbearable, forcing me to go to the SD substitutes. Could it be the 8300HDC box?? Those are really the ONLY two stations I'm having this issue with.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeM1*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25680#post_22138735
> 
> 
> I continue to get major pic freeze, audio drops, pixellation issues on YES-HD and SNY HD....it's unbearable, forcing me to go to the SD substitutes. Could it be the 8300HDC box?? Those are really the ONLY two stations I'm having this issue with.



I had major issues with NICK HD and one other channel. My tuner was bad. My signal was too hot so they had to use a splitter with appropriate dB loss, *and* my tuner had to be replaced.


Once the box was replaced, no issues.


----------



## mikeM1

Thanks for your reply and feedback. What box did you ultimately get??


----------



## hansangb

I got SA/Cisco 8642HDC and Samsung 3xxx box (can't remember of the top of my head). In one of the diag pages, I was able to see the FEC (forward error correction) counters incrementing for that channel. Good luck!


----------



## mikeM1

Great! Thank you, Hansang! I'll be making an appointment with TWC when i have time to be home ALL DAY (you know how THAT goes) in July.


----------



## hdtvfan2005


Check your wiring, as that can cause such issues. If the signals are good, then it is a software bug.


----------



## mikeM1

Ironically, TONIGHT, YES HD has been working flawlessly.


----------



## Berk32

Navigator software updates seem to be spreading around the country this week - don't be surprised if we get something overnight tonight.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25680#post_22134241
> 
> 
> All of us should be getting Pac-12 Network HD around Aug 15.
> 
> Berk: We both definitely get a lot of HD and I feel spoiled compared to D****, Dish and FIOS. There really is so much for us to discover.
> 
> Thanks for keeping us updated on TWC-NYC.



Does TWC offer more HD channels than FiOS in Manhattan?


----------



## HDOrlando

broadwayblue,


Yes, they do.


With FIOS, you have NFL Network/RedZone, HDNet/HDNet Movies, the crappy .TV channels and some more west coast HBO's and Cinemax's.


However, with TWC NYC, you get a lot more national HD channels and they keep adding while FIOS has gone dry for at least the past year.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25680#post_22149176
> 
> 
> broadwayblue,
> 
> Yes, they do.
> 
> With FIOS, you have NFL Network/RedZone, HDNet/HDNet Movies, the crappy .TV channels and some more west coast HBO's and Cinemax's.
> 
> However, with TWC NYC, you get a lot more national HD channels and they keep adding while FIOS has gone dry for at least the past year.


FIOS also gives you the pretty good movie channels Epix and Epix 2 that aren't on TWC and have a lot of the more recently released blockbusters plus some solid original content and older stuff that also sometimes appears on MGM-HD as they are both owned by the same folks.


The 2 HDNets + Epix channels outweigh the pain of not having Sundance-HD, BBC-America HD, Ovation-HD, TCM-HD and a couple of the missing Starz & Showtime subchannels for me personally.


----------



## HDOrlando

Scott,


That is also true on Epix.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25680#post_22150987
> 
> 
> Scott,
> 
> That is also true on Epix.


Huh? What is true on Epix?


----------



## Berk32

June 20, 2012


The previously announced change effecting WXTV has been cancelled.


The launch of Azteca America occurred on June 7, 2012.


The previously announced launch of MeTV has been rescheduled for June 26, 2012.


The previously announced launch of Aspire has been rescheduled for June 27, 2012.


The previously announced launch of Aspire HD has been postponed.


The following previously announced launches have been rescheduled for July 5, 2012: Star India Plus, Star India One, Star India Gold and Star India News. Also, Star India One will now launch as Star India Life OK.


The following previously announced launches have been rescheduled for July 10, 2012: MYX, Vremya, Muzika Pervogo, Dom Kino, RTR Planeta, Rossiya, Sports Extra 3 and Sports Extra 4.


On or about July 31, 2012 we will launch MTV 2 HD on ch. 793 and TV Land HD on ch. 794. These channels will be part of our digital service offering.


----------



## HDOrlando




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25680#post_22151019
> 
> 
> Huh? What is true on Epix?



That you guys have it.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25680#post_22148997
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25680#post_22134241
> 
> 
> All of us should be getting Pac-12 Network HD around Aug 15.
> 
> Berk: We both definitely get a lot of HD and I feel spoiled compared to D****, Dish and FIOS. There really is so much for us to discover.
> 
> Thanks for keeping us updated on TWC-NYC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does TWC offer more HD channels than FiOS in Manhattan?
Click to expand...


Looking at http://www.avsforum.com/t/1058081/official-avs-national-hd-channel-lineups-cable-dbs-fiber-iptv-updated-5-26-12 


Here's what TWC has that FiOS doesnt:

Africa Channel

BBC America

Bloomberg

CSPAN

CSPAN2

CSPAN3

Cooking Channel

Crime & Investigation

Disney Jr

DIY Network

ESPN Deportes

EWTN

FearNet

Fox Deportes

Fox Soccer Plus

G4

Galavision

GMC

GolTV

GSN

H2

Hallmark

HLN

Jewelry TV

MLB Strike Zone

NHK World

OWN

Ovation

Oxygen

Reelz

Sportsman Channel

Style

Sundance

Turner Classic Movies

TV Guide

TV Japan

TV One

Sho Beyond

Sho Women

Sho Next

Playboy

Hustler



And here's what FiOS has that TWC doesn't:

Cars.TV

Comedy.TV

ES.TV

FUNimation

HDNet

HDNet Movies

Longhorn Network

MyDestination.TV

NFL Network

NFL Redzone

Pets.TV

Recipe.TV

Wealth

World Fishing

Cinemax West

MoreMax West

Epix

Epix2

HBO West

HBO2 West

HBO Comedy West

HBO Family West

HBO Latino West

HBO Sig. West

HBO Zone West

Showtime West

Showcase West

Showtime 2 West

Sho Extreme West


(pretty sure both have all the same locals at this point)


----------



## Gooddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25680#post_22147828
> 
> 
> Navigator software updates seem to be spreading around the country this week - don't be surprised if we get something overnight tonight.



I was updated Sunday night/Monday morning.


----------



## Berk32

Staten Island supposed to get an update today - new program guide.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/215812646736371712%5B%2FURL%5D


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25680#post_22149176
> 
> 
> broadwayblue,
> 
> Yes, they do.
> 
> With FIOS, you have NFL Network/RedZone, HDNet/HDNet Movies, the crappy .TV channels and some more west coast HBO's and Cinemax's.
> 
> However, with TWC NYC, you get a lot more national HD channels and they keep adding while FIOS has gone dry for at least the past year.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25680#post_22150489
> 
> 
> FIOS also gives you the pretty good movie channels Epix and Epix 2 that aren't on TWC and have a lot of the more recently released blockbusters plus some solid original content and older stuff that also sometimes appears on MGM-HD as they are both owned by the same folks.
> 
> The 2 HDNets + Epix channels outweigh the pain of not having Sundance-HD, BBC-America HD, Ovation-HD, TCM-HD and a couple of the missing Starz & Showtime subchannels for me personally.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25680#post_22151256
> 
> 
> Looking at http://www.avsforum.com/t/1058081/official-avs-national-hd-channel-lineups-cable-dbs-fiber-iptv-updated-5-26-12
> 
> Here's what TWC has that FiOS doesnt:
> 
> Africa Channel
> 
> BBC America
> 
> Bloomberg
> 
> CSPAN
> 
> CSPAN2
> 
> CSPAN3
> 
> Cooking Channel
> 
> Crime & Investigation
> 
> Disney Jr
> 
> DIY Network
> 
> ESPN Deportes
> 
> EWTN
> 
> FearNet
> 
> Fox Deportes
> 
> Fox Soccer Plus
> 
> G4
> 
> Galavision
> 
> GMC
> 
> GolTV
> 
> GSN
> 
> H2
> 
> Hallmark
> 
> HLN
> 
> Jewelry TV
> 
> MLB Strike Zone
> 
> NHK World
> 
> OWN
> 
> Ovation
> 
> Oxygen
> 
> Reelz
> 
> Sportsman Channel
> 
> Style
> 
> Sundance
> 
> Turner Classic Movies
> 
> TV Guide
> 
> TV Japan
> 
> TV One
> 
> Sho Beyond
> 
> Sho Women
> 
> Sho Next
> 
> Playboy
> 
> Hustler
> 
> And here's what FiOS has that TWC doesn't:
> 
> Cars.TV
> 
> Comedy.TV
> 
> ES.TV
> 
> FUNimation
> 
> HDNet
> 
> HDNet Movies
> 
> Longhorn Network
> 
> MyDestination.TV
> 
> NFL Network
> 
> NFL Redzone
> 
> Pets.TV
> 
> Recipe.TV
> 
> Wealth
> 
> World Fishing
> 
> Cinemax West
> 
> MoreMax West
> 
> Epix
> 
> Epix2
> 
> HBO West
> 
> HBO2 West
> 
> HBO Comedy West
> 
> HBO Family West
> 
> HBO Latino West
> 
> HBO Sig. West
> 
> HBO Zone West
> 
> Showtime West
> 
> Showcase West
> 
> Showtime 2 West
> 
> Sho Extreme West
> 
> (pretty sure both have all the same locals at this point)



Interesting. Makes it a little harder to make the move to FiOS losing a few channels I do watch regularly (BBC, Cooking, Sundance, TCM.) But if the price is cheaper and the picture is better, along with the faster internet speeds...it's still looking like the way to go. And it would be nice to have the NFL channels. Anyway, my building won't be online until the end of August, so I've still got some time to decide.


----------



## gtsgts

I just spent forever on a chat with a TWC representative who honestly had no clue what he was doing. I have signature home (so I assume I should have the most email storage twc offers) and my email storage is at 100 mb. I only use 1 email account. The Allocate Quota that's currently available for me is 9900000 kb. Aren't I suppose to have space in the gigabytes? After giving me instruction to do this & that he says the maximum storage per email account is 100000 KB, which is 1 MB. That's can't be true, right?


----------



## JR_in_NYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gtsgts*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25710#post_22186636
> 
> 
> I just spent forever on a chat with a TWC representative who honestly had no clue what he was doing. I have signature home (so I assume I should have the most email storage twc offers) and my email storage is at 100 mb. I only use 1 email account. The Allocate Quota that's currently available for me is 9900000 kb. Aren't I suppose to have space in the gigabytes? After giving me instruction to do this & that he says the maximum storage per email account is 100000 KB, which is 1 MB. That's can't be true, right?



100000 KB is 97.7 MB

9900000 KB is 9.4GB


----------



## BTGRE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gtsgts*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25710#post_22186636
> 
> 
> I just spent forever on a chat with a TWC representative who honestly had no clue what he was doing. I have signature home (so I assume I should have the most email storage twc offers) and my email storage is at 100 mb. I only use 1 email account. The Allocate Quota that's currently available for me is 9900000 kb. Aren't I suppose to have space in the gigabytes? After giving me instruction to do this & that he says the maximum storage per email account is 100000 KB, which is 1 MB. That's can't be true, right?




You need to change your email space allocation. You can do this by using webmail for rr. Go to https://webmail.nyc.rr.com/ . Log in and click on settings, then click "manage email accounts" and click on the account you want to change. TWC allows you to allocate 9900000kb among the accounts. You can put it all in one if you want.


----------



## DNINE

Why have there been so many EAM messages lately? It seems every day there is one.


----------



## DTV_Engineer_Syr

A new federal requirement just took effect this month that ties broadcast and cable systems' Emergency Alert System equipment directly to FEMA over the internet (the new connection is called "CAP"). Unfortunately, many stations and cable systems have not set up the link properly, so they relay a lot of incoming alerts that are either unnecessary (weekly tests, for instance) or alerts for other geographic areas. Unfortunately, many facilities were forced to replace their existing EAS equipment to comply with the new law, so we have the learning curve for any new gear compounded with dealing with the FEMA connection.


This should get better as the techs who set up the gear get more familiar with the equipment, and learn to throttle down the nuisance messages.


----------



## DNINE

Interesting, CAP Common Alerting Protocol


----------



## Berk32

July 4, 2012


The previously announced launch of MeTV has been postponed.


On or about July 28, 2012 we will launch Olympic Basketball Specialty HD on ch. 449 and Olympic Soccer Specialty HD on ch. 450.


On or about July 31, 2012 we will launch the following channels: MTV Jams on ch. 178, MTV Hits on ch. 179.These services will be part of our digital service offering.


On or about August 15, 2012 we will launch Pac-12 on ch. 414 and Pac-12 HD on ch. 464. These services will be part of our Sports Pass offering.


----------



## HDOrlando

Berk,


I noticed Sprout and TV Japan were no longer on your month to month agreements.


Did I see that correctly and do you guys have Sprout SD?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25710#post_22191658
> 
> 
> Berk,
> 
> 
> I noticed Sprout and TV Japan were no longer on your month to month agreements.
> 
> 
> Did I see that correctly and do you guys have Sprout SD?



don't think we ever did


----------



## HDOrlando

Berk,


Maybe a false alarm.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## BirdOPrey5

Last night in Queens all of the Explorer HD boxes in the house got an update- the menus are now black and harder to read then they used to be. Still doesn't have the easy button press to change the screen output (full, zoom, wide) that it used to have 7 years who when I got my first explorer box. You'd think they could put that back in by now- made watching SD channel tolerable.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BirdOPrey5*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25710#post_22205900
> 
> 
> Last night in Queens all of the Explorer HD boxes in the house got an update- the menus are now black and harder to read then they used to be. Still doesn't have the easy button press to change the screen output (full, zoom, wide) that it used to have 7 years who when I got my first explorer box. You'd think they could put that back in by now- made watching SD channel tolerable.



And the guide is now in 4X3 format. You'd think they would have 16x9 as the default. At the very least, give me an option to go to 16x9!


----------



## Berk32

Lots of info about the new guides here http://www.avsforum.com/t/723830/time-warner-cable-navigator/16590


----------



## patricio14




----------



## JR_in_NYC

Just got home from working the graveyard shift. Noticed that my Samsung 3272 was powered down. Powered it up and saw the new update. I am located right near the border of Park Slope/Windsor Terrace. Updated to V5.0.2.6 (V2126).


----------



## corduroyg

got an update early this morning in queens but now my cable box wont boot up. it wouldnt boot up this am, i went to work figuring it would work by now, just got home and same crap. i have explorer 8300 hdc. on the bootup it freezes at E-8. Any ideas????????


----------



## JR_in_NYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *corduroyg*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25710#post_22214004
> 
> 
> got an update early this morning in queens but now my cable box wont boot up. it wouldnt boot up this am, i went to work figuring it would work by now, just got home and same crap. i have explorer 8300 hdc. on the bootup it freezes at E-8. Any ideas????????


Did you get it fixed? Saw TWC twitter feed mention that they were aware of the E-8 issue and that they were fixing. Curious what the fix was?


----------



## corduroyg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JR_in_NYC*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25710#post_22216798
> 
> 
> Did you get it fixed? Saw TWC twitter feed mention that they were aware of the E-8 issue and that they were fixing. Curious what the fix was?




havent been home all weekend, ill let you know tonite if its working or not. i called thursday nite and the chick was clueless about the update and the E-8 thing, she sent a signal to my box and of course that didnt work. hopefully ill come home tonite and be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## skanter1

The Golf Channel -482- no longer appears on my box. Do others still get this?


----------



## hansangb

Golf channel 482 works fine on my box. Cisco 8642HDC, in Queens.


----------



## tamanaco

Got the Black Guide last night.... I believe it's either ODN 5.0.2_6 or 5.0.2_7, but can't verify because the Diags pages are currently unavailable. I'm in the Upper West Side around Columbus & 88th St.


EDIT: It used to be that pressing the guide button once displayed and pressing it twice exited the guide... Now pressing it twice displays Select Guide Channels... Is this WAD? I know that pressing the red "C" to exit works, but the habit of pressing guide twice to get in and out is hard to break.


----------



## Berk32

got the new guide as well


its ODN 5.2.0_7


----------



## DNINE

Got the update last night UWS. Still hanging on to a SA DVR. Works well for now, knock wood.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25710#post_22206683
> 
> 
> And the guide is now in 4X3 format. You'd think they would have 16x9 as the default. At the very least, give me an option to go to 16x9!



Seriously, how is 16x9 not the standard now, particularly on HD boxes? It's insane.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25710#post_22228224
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25710#post_22206683
> 
> 
> And the guide is now in 4X3 format. You'd think they would have 16x9 as the default. At the very least, give me an option to go to 16x9!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, how is 16x9 not the standard now, particularly on HD boxes? It's insane.
Click to expand...


All boxes that were stretching the guide before to 16x9 are still doing it now with the new graphics. supposedly they will have a true HD guide coming shortly.

This doesn't apply to SA boxes though - they aren't capable of 16:9 graphics - nor will they be able to do an HD guide due to hardware limitations.


are you sure the box you're using has a 16x9 guide before?


----------



## net_synapse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamanaco*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25710#post_22225618
> 
> 
> Got the Black Guide last night.... I believe it's either ODN 5.0.2_6 or 5.0.2_7, but can't verify because the Diags pages are currently unavailable. I'm in the Upper West Side around Columbus & 88th St.
> 
> EDIT: It used to be that pressing the guide button once displayed and pressing it twice exited the guide... Now pressing it twice displays Select Guide Channels... Is this WAD? I know that pressing the red "C" to exit works, but the habit of pressing guide twice to get in and out is hard to break.



Simply press the guide button a third time to exit the guide.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25710#post_22229431
> 
> 
> All boxes that were stretching the guide before to 16x9 are still doing it now with the new graphics. supposedly they will have a true HD guide coming shortly.
> 
> This doesn't apply to SA boxes though - they aren't capable of 16:9 graphics - nor will they be able to do an HD guide due to hardware limitations.
> 
> are you sure the box you're using has a 16x9 guide before?



I thought I had it on my Cisco box. I remember because the Samsung one was always stretched out and looked horrible. I don't recall ever saying "yulk!" on the Cisco box. But then again, I don't remember for sure so I'll have to go with the majority.


----------



## adrman

Is SNYHD, 726 out for anyone else? grrrrr


----------



## Berk32

random - they seem to have removed MSG2HD and MSG+2HD.


Maybe its to make room for the special olympics channels (odd, since they were SDV - and I assume those will be as well)


----------



## tamanaco

Anyone able to access the diags via channel 996 in NYC? I get the a Diags no available at this time message. I know that I can access the "full" diags by pressing select, wait until the light blinks and then pressing the up button. I found the summarized version via Ch. 996 very convenient. Is it just me or my area... or is this feature not yet enabled for anyone anywhere.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamanaco*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25740#post_22242288
> 
> 
> Anyone able to access the diags via channel 996 in NYC? I get the a Diags no available at this time message. I know that I can access the "full" diags by pressing select, wait until the light blinks and then pressing the up button. I found the summarized version via Ch. 996 very convenient. Is it just me or my area... or is this feature not yet enabled for anyone anywhere.



ch 996 works for me


----------



## tamanaco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25740#post_22242680
> 
> 
> ch 996 works for me



Thanks... After the 3rd reboot the Diags pages from Ch. 996 loaded.


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25740#post_22241193
> 
> 
> random - they seem to have removed MSG2HD and MSG+2HD.
> 
> Maybe its to make room for the special olympics channels (odd, since they were SDV - and I assume those will be as well)


there's probably no overflow games or events for a while. my guess would be olympics will be heavily viewed and therefore won't be SDV. we shall see.


----------



## Berk32

no sign of the Olympic channels yet - Soccer starts today (even though they announced the special channels starting 7/28)

It does look like every game for these 2 days will be shown at least in part on either NBC Sports or MSNBC, so I guess it isn't a significant loss (plus they're all available on the website)


----------



## HDTV Dude

FYI... Verizon already has 2 HD channels setup for Olympic basketball and soccer and 1 3D channel.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV Dude*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25740#post_22248902
> 
> 
> FYI... Verizon already has 2 HD channels setup for Olympic basketball and soccer and 1 3D channel.



everything is announced for us - seems they're waiting for Friday.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25740#post_22249398
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV Dude*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25740#post_22248902
> 
> 
> FYI... Verizon already has 2 HD channels setup for Olympic basketball and soccer and 1 3D channel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everything is announced for us - seems they're waiting for Friday.
Click to expand...


Or they aren't waiting...



Channels 449 and 450


and they are SDV


----------



## Meteor

Anyone have a problem recording Olympics? I get "recording is not allowed" on NBCspts 481 and Telemundo 747, MSNBC 714 is OK


----------



## HDTV Dude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25740#post_22250742
> 
> 
> Or they aren't waiting...
> 
> Channels 449 and 450
> 
> and they are SDV



Verizon is already showing soccer games and basketball is suppose to begin Saturday, July 28th.


----------



## beinstein

Is anyone able to watch the Olympics 3D channel on SA8300HD? I get audio but screen says "Channel not available at this time"


----------



## TravKoolBreeze

I'm getting a problem trying to watch the Olympic Basketball channel. Neither my HD DVR boxes even shows the channel exist and the other HD box just has a black screen. Anyone else having problems with it?


----------



## nony

This is the full extent of what I'm getting from TWC3D -
 


Customer Support claims that my STB model SA-8300HDC doesn't support the 3D channel (which I don't believe)


Here is my config -
 
 
 


Who else can/can't access TWC3D and what STB do you have?


-nony


----------



## eddieb187

I have the Samsung HD box SMT H3260.

Channel 484 says "This Channel is Currently Unabailable Please Try Again Later".

Channel 1333 shows up on my TiVo Premieres but it's not available on the Samsung 3260.

I called CS several times since Friday and I get a rep in the Phillipines.

None of the CS rep were very helpful at all.

As of 11:30 AM Sunday morning still no Olympics in 3D


----------



## Berk32

bball 449 isn't working for me either - Tell TWC it is not working - so they know there's a problem (use their Twitter TWCableHelp)


Edit - I just got one of the twitter help people to escalate the problem locally


----------



## nony

Earlier this morning, TWC gave me the following 3D tech support number - 877-671-4206


-nony


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nony*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25740#post_22259708
> 
> 
> This is the full extent of what I'm getting from TWC3D -
> 
> 
> 
> Customer Support claims that my STB model SA-8300HDC doesn't support the 3D channel (which I don't believe)
> 
> 
> Who else can/can't access TWC3D and what STB do you have?
> 
> 
> -nony



If you have HBO - check their 3d on demand and see if it works - that'll at least give you something to work with when you speak to them.


(note - i dont have a 3dtv - nor do I connect with an HDMi cable - the box might check for that things before it tunes into the SDV channel - i can play a 3d movie on hbo, but I get the same message on 484)


----------



## nony




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25740_60#post_22260106
> 
> 
> bball 449 isn't working for me either - Tell TWC it is not working - so they know there's a problem (use their Twitter TWCableHelp)
> 
> 
> Edit - I just got one of the twitter help people to escalate the problem locally


449 and 450 have been operational in my area since thursday.


Update: The 3D Support/Cable Card hotline tech just informed me that the problem has been handed off to the local engineers, who confirmed that this outage affects all of NYC.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nony*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25740#post_22260151
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25740_60#post_22260106
> 
> 
> bball 449 isn't working for me either - Tell TWC it is not working - so they know there's a problem (use their Twitter TWCableHelp)
> 
> 
> Edit - I just got one of the twitter help people to escalate the problem locally
> 
> 
> 
> 449 and 450 have been operational in my area since thursday.
> 
> 
> Update: The 3D Support/Cable Card hotline tech just informed me that the problem has been handed off to the local engineers, who confirmed that this outage affects all of NYC.
Click to expand...


so i guess the 449 bball problem is only northern manhattan


----------



## nony




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25740_60#post_22260112
> 
> 
> If you have HBO - check their 3d on demand and see if it works - that'll at least give you something to work with when you speak to them.
> 
> 
> (note - i dont have a 3dtv - nor do I connect with an HDMi cable - the box might check for that things before it tunes into the SDV channel - i can play a 3d movie on hbo, but I get the same message on 484)


HBO 3D on Demand works fine, and I let them know this to steer them in the right direction.


Update: Movies on Demand 3D also works ok, if you can find it -


Find Channels-->On Demand-->Movies-->All New-->Enjoy Better-->3D (there has to be an easier way)


-nony


----------



## uesjd

I just learned that I cannot record today's daytime Olympics broadcast on NBC-HD (Ch. 704) because the block of time it occupies (7 AM to 6 PM) is too large for TWC's system. (It's nearly 1 PM now and I tried to start recording by pressing the red REC button, so I was not trying to record the entire 11 hour span, just the remaining 5:15, but it didn't matter; I get a popup alert saying that I cannot record because the box is full even though it's only 24% full). I called TWC and was told that this is an issue that they are aware of and are working on. But until they fix it, it will not be possible to record those long programming blocks. The CSR said that since the Olympics is 18 days they hope to resolve the issue at some point before the Olympics is over.


----------



## eddieb187

HBO 3D is working fine for me here in Hudson Valley as well.

I watched Dolphin Tale 3D last night.

I guess this means that 3D is activated on your account.

Channel 484 still not working for me at 1 PM.


----------



## Berk32

just spoke to someone to a local TWC tech - they're looking into the ch 449 problem


----------



## TravKoolBreeze

I got the same when I e-mailed them and now they got a tech coming out to check on Wednesday night.


----------



## nony




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *uesjd*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25740_60#post_22260279
> 
> 
> I just learned that I cannot record today's daytime Olympics broadcast on NBC-HD (Ch. 704) because the block of time it occupies (7 AM to 6 PM) is too large for TWC's system. (It's nearly 1 PM now and I tried to start recording by pressing the red REC button, so I was not trying to record the entire 11 hour span, just the remaining 5:15, but it didn't matter; I get a popup alert saying that I cannot record because the box is full even though it's only 24% full). I called TWC and was told that this is an issue that they are aware of and are working on. But until they fix it, it will not be possible to record those long programming blocks. The CSR said that since the Olympics is 18 days they hope to resolve the issue at some point before the Olympics is over.


I am able to record NBC-HD on-the-fly from my 8300HDC, running ODN 5_2_0_7, without a problem.


-nony


----------



## Berk32

449 now working for me


----------



## TravKoolBreeze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25740#post_22261007
> 
> 
> 449 now working for me



As is mine. I'm still gonna have them come out to check the signal since my RFI on 996 was plus 50 and yellow (when 996 wants to load)


----------



## uesjd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nony*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25740#post_22260425
> 
> 
> I am able to record NBC-HD on-the-fly from my 8300HDC, running ODN 5_2_0_7, without a problem.
> 
> -nony



I was able to start an on-the-fly recording at about 2:30 today, even though I couldn't do it earlier.


----------



## Berk32

just added


MTV2 HD 793

TV Land 794 HD


also got the very-long-awaited standard def MTV Hits and MTV Jams


----------



## nony

Problem Solved!

 


I just swapped out my 8300HDC for a 8640HDC.


The 8300 is not qualified for channel 484 access, presumably because the streams are MPEG-4 encoded, or they are being treated as MPEG-4 streams, and the 8300 supports nothing higher than MPEG-2.


-nony


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nony*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25770#post_22266163
> 
> 
> Problem Solved!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just swapped out my 8300HDC for a 8640HDC.
> 
> 
> The 8300 is not qualified for channel 484 access, presumably because the streams are MPEG-4 encoded, or they are being treated as MPEG-4 streams, and the 8300 supports nothing higher than MPEG-2.
> 
> 
> -nony



Channel 484 now works for me today as well (i have a Sammy 3090)- I think there was a city-wide problem they had to fix.


----------



## gtsgts

The lag between when you press a button on a remote and when the action actually happens is so bad for me since the update.


----------



## jdejose

Where did u get the new box from? I went to the offices in Jamaica and elmhurst and neither one had any of those boxes.


----------



## nony




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdejose*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25740_60#post_22267619
> 
> 
> Where did u get the new box from? I went to the offices in Jamaica and elmhurst and neither one had any of those boxes.


23rd st.


----------



## Berk32

August 1, 2012


The previously announced launch of MeTV occurred on July 19, 2012.


The previously announced launch of Myx has been rescheduled to July 31, 2012.


The previously announced launch of Vremya, Muzika Pervogo and Dom Kino has been postponed.


On or about October 3, 2012 in Manhattan Leased Access will move from ch. 35 to ch. 79.


----------



## nony




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nony*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25740_60#post_22266163
> 
> 
> I just swapped out my 8300HDC for a 8640HDC.
> 
> 
> 
> The 8300 is not qualified for channel 484 access, presumably because the streams are MPEG-4 encoded, or they are being treated as MPEG-4 streams, and the 8300 supports nothing higher than MPEG-2.
> 
> 
> -nony



The elementary stream info on channel 484 is as follows - (taken from the 8640HDC diagnostic screens)

Stream Type/Pid Number

0x1b-0x010c MPEG4 video

0x81-0x011b AC3

0x81-0x011c AC3

0x86-0x011f DTS-HD MA


-nony


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nony*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25770#post_22268585
> 
> 
> The elementary stream info on channel 484 is as follows - (taken from the 8640HDC diagnostic screens)
> Stream Type/Pid Number
> 
> 0x1b-0x010c MPEG4 video
> 
> 0x81-0x011b AC3
> 
> 0x81-0x011c AC3
> 
> 0x86-0x011f DTS-HD MA
> 
> -nony



I wonder if all TWC systems carrying the 3D feed of the olympics are carrying it in MPEG4? I noticed some TWC systems in Colorado are only showing the Basketball HD and Soccer HD channels and not the 3D feed.


----------



## nony




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25740_60#post_22269266
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nony*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25770#post_22268585
> 
> 
> The elementary stream info on channel 484 is as follows - (taken from the 8640HDC diagnostic screens)
> Stream Type/Pid Number
> 
> 0x1b-0x010c MPEG4 video
> 
> 0x81-0x011b AC3
> 
> 0x81-0x011c AC3
> 
> 0x86-0x011f DTS-HD MA
> 
> -nony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if all TWC systems carrying the 3D feed of the olympics are carrying it in MPEG4? I noticed some TWC systems in Colorado are only showing the Basketball HD and Soccer HD channels and not the 3D feed.
Click to expand...

Here are the relevant posts covering the issues -

http://www.sandiegohdtv.org/forums/thread-3d-broadcasts-on-twc-summer-olympics 
http://www.avsforum.com/t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25740_60#post_22257435 
http://www.avsforum.com/t/723830/time-warner-cable-navigator/16740_60#post_22264222 
http://www.avsforum.com/t/1386327/2012-olympics-in-3d-from-nbc-panasonic/0_60 
http://www.broadbandreports.com/forum/r27372517-TWC-Time-Warner-3D-broadcast-of-Olympics-Where-and-when- 


1. If anyone in a given TWC locale reports day-1(+delay) access to the 3D stream, and they don't have an MPEG-4 capable box, then their stream is not an MPEG-4 stream (The 8300 can't decode MPEG-4)

2. If anyone in a given TWC locale with an MPEG-4 capable box that has also been qualified for MPEG-4 (ESPN-3D qualified boxes only, the second of the two lists) and they can't access the 3D SDV stream, either a) they have been provisioned incorrectly, or b) general access to the 3D SDV stream has been set up incorrectly.

3. If anyone in a given TWC locale has an MPEG-4 capable box that is not on the ESPN-3D qualified-box list (e.g. 3090), then their access would have been denied.


There is strong evidence to suggest that case 2b was the intial cause of the general denial of service in nyc and hudson valley.


_Question:

Will all HD set-top boxes be able to receive 3D content?

Answer:

No. To view Movies on Demand, Free On Demand or Special Events in 3D, you must have one of the following compatible set-top boxes:

•Motorola: DCH 3200, DCX 3200,DCX 3200-M P1/P2, DCX3400, DCX3400-M

•Samsung: 3050, 3090, 3260, 3262, 3270, 3272

•Cisco/SA: 4250, 8240, 8300, 4640, 4642, 8640, 8642


To view Time Warner Cable 3D Pass, including ESPN 3D, you must have one of the following compatible set-top boxes:

•Motorola: 3200 MOCA HD, 3510 MOCA HDDVR

•Samsung: 3260 HD, 3262 MOCA HD, 3362 MOCA HD, 3270 HDDVR, 3272 MOCA HDDVR

•Cisco: 4640 HD, 4642 MOCA HD, 8640 HDDVR, 8642 MOCA HDDVR, 4742 MOCA HD, 8742 MOCA HDDVR
_




-nony


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nony*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25770#post_22270698
> 
> 
> Here are the relevant posts covering the issues -
> http://www.sandiegohdtv.org/forums/thread-3d-broadcasts-on-twc-summer-olympics
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25740_60#post_22257435
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/723830/time-warner-cable-navigator/16740_60#post_22264222
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1386327/2012-olympics-in-3d-from-nbc-panasonic/0_60
> http://www.broadbandreports.com/forum/r27372517-TWC-Time-Warner-3D-broadcast-of-Olympics-Where-and-when-
> 
> 1. If anyone in a given TWC locale reports day-1(+delay) access to the 3D stream, and they don't have an MPEG-4 capable box, then their stream is not an MPEG-4 stream (The 8300 can't decode MPEG-4)
> 
> 2. If anyone in a given TWC locale with an MPEG-4 capable box that has also been qualified for MPEG-4 (ESPN-3D qualified boxes only, the second of the two lists) and they can't access the 3D SDV stream, either a) they have been provisioned incorrectly, or b) general access to the 3D SDV stream has been set up incorrectly.
> 
> 3. If anyone in a given TWC locale has an MPEG-4 capable box that is not on the ESPN-3D qualified-box list (e.g. 3090), then their access would have been denied.
> 
> Their is strong evidence to suggest that case 2b was the intial cause of the general denial of service in nyc and hudson valley.
> 
> 
> _Question:
> 
> Will all HD set-top boxes be able to receive 3D content?
> 
> Answer:
> 
> No. To view Movies on Demand, Free On Demand or Special Events in 3D, you must have one of the following compatible set-top boxes:
> 
> •Motorola: DCH 3200, DCX 3200,DCX 3200-M P1/P2, DCX3400, DCX3400-M
> 
> •Samsung: 3050, 3090, 3260, 3262, 3270, 3272
> 
> •Cisco/SA: 4250, 8240, 8300, 4640, 4642, 8640, 8642
> 
> To view Time Warner Cable 3D Pass, including ESPN 3D, you must have one of the following compatible set-top boxes:
> 
> •Motorola: 3200 MOCA HD, 3510 MOCA HDDVR
> 
> •Samsung: 3260 HD, 3262 MOCA HD, 3362 MOCA HD, 3270 HDDVR, 3272 MOCA HDDVR
> 
> •Cisco: 4640 HD, 4642 MOCA HD, 8640 HDDVR, 8642 MOCA HDDVR, 4742 MOCA HD, 8742 MOCA HDDVR
> _
> 
> 
> 
> -nony



The DCX3200 (non M) and DCX3400 (non M) boxes can tune MPEG4 services so they can get ESPN3D I can see the frequency the channel is on with the DCX3400 so those boxes are MPEG4 capable. I bet they did do MPEG4 in North Texas as we have a lot of DCX3400s out in the field along the with the DCX-M boxes. Even the little 750MHz system that is part of the North Texas cluster has ESPN3D in MPEG4 along with DCX non M boxes.


----------



## gtsgts

Is anyone else having problems with certain channels? A lot of them aren't working for me.


----------



## nony




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25740_60#post_22270853
> 
> 
> The DCX3200 (non M) and DCX3400 (non M) boxes can tune MPEG4 services so they can get ESPN3D I can see the frequency the channel is on with the DCX3400 so those boxes are MPEG4 capable. I bet they did do MPEG4 in North Texas as we have a lot of DCX3400s out in the field along the with the DCX-M boxes. Even the little 750MHz system that is part of the North Texas cluster has ESPN3D in MPEG4 along with DCX non M boxes.


If you are able to access the cablecard diagnostics on the DCX3400, the tuned program info (for both tuners) should be available -
 


The stream type is -


0x02 - MPEG-2

0x1B - MPEG-4


-nony


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

I emailed Vutopia to ask them why some of their movies were not on Time Warner and, apparently, there are bandwith issues. They can't keep all of their movies as on-demand options.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nony*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25770#post_22271361
> 
> 
> If you are able to access the cablecard diagnostics on the DCX3400, the tuned program info (for both tuners) should be available -
> 
> 
> The stream type is -
> 
> 0x02 - MPEG-2
> 
> 0x1B - MPEG-4
> 
> -nony



That does not work for the motorola boxes they have a white background on the Diagnostics menu and the iGuide diagonstics does not show anything about MPEG4. The Motorola navigator boxes also have the navigator diagnostics menu but no the motorola boxes do not show if the channel is MPEG2 or MPEG4 only thing that the DCX3400 and DCX3200 specially show is the 3D orientation such as level4 main profile or level4 high profile.


----------



## jcalabria

Samsung boxes are also different, but in a good way... They actually tell you "MPEG2" or "MPEG4":


----------



## nony




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcalabria*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25740_60#post_22275834
> 
> 
> Samsung boxes are also different, but in a good way... They actually tell you "MPEG2" or "MPEG4":


They are making it too easy...


On a related note, the diagnostics on my 8640HDC respond with a DIAGNOSTICS DENIED:4 (from the CableCard DIAGNOSTIC APPLICATION) starting from item-5 through item-15:

FAT Status Report

FDC Status Report

Current Channel Report

1394 Port Report

DVI Status Report

eCM Status Report

HDMI Port status Report

RDC Status Report

OCHD2 Net Addr Report

Home Networking Report

Host Information Report


Is there a way to access the above reports?


I believe that I was able to sequence through the above items with the 8300HDC.


-nony


----------



## Berk32

Who's up for another one of my spreadsheets? 
twcHD 8-1-12.zip 163k .zip file


----------



## Berk32

TWC NYC


184 HD channels (+1 coming soon)


275 Encore HD

290 Sundance HD (SDV)

292 Fearnet HD (SDV)

322 Hustler HD (SDV)

355/496 PPV-HD (SDV)

356/496 PPV-HD-2

360/412 TEAM HD (SDV)

361 TEAM2 HD (SDV)

362 TEAM3 HD (SDV)

363 TEAM4 HD (SDV)

364 TEAM5 HD (SDV)

365 TEAM6 HD (SDV)

366 TEAM7 HD (SDV)

367 TEAM8 HD (SDV)

368 TEAM9 HD (SDV)

380/445 GAME1 HD

381/446 GAME2 HD (SDV)

382 GAME3 HD (SDV)

383 GAME4 HD (SDV)

384 GAME5 HD (SDV)

385 GAME6 HD (SDV)

386 GAME7 HD (SDV)

387 GAME8 HD (SDV)

388 GAME9 HD (SDV)

420 ESPN 3D (SDV)

465 Tennis Channel HD

466 MLB Network Strike Zone HD (SDV)

467 CBS College Sports HD (SDV)

468 NHL Network HD

469 GOL TV HD (SDV)

470 Fox Soccer+ HD

472 Big Ten Network HD

473 Big Ten 2 HD (SDV)

474 Big Ten 3 HD (SDV)

475 Big Ten 4 HD (SDV)

476 Big Ten 5 HD (SDV)

477 ESPN Goal Line/Buzzer Beater HD (SDV)

478 ESPNews HD

479 ESPNU HD

480 Outdoor Channel HD

481 NBC Sports Network HD

482 Golf HD

483 3DTVPPV (SDV)

484 3DTV (SDV)

485 Fox Soccer HD (SDV)

486 Fox Deportes HD (SDV)

487 ESPN Deportes HD (SDV)

488 NBATVHD

489 MLB Network HD

514 TV Japan HD (SDV)

647 MavTV HD (SDV)

649 Smithsonian HD (SDV)

650 MGM HD (SDV)

651/952 HBO HD

652/953 HBO2 HD (SDV*)

653/954 HBO Family HD (SDV*)

654/955 HBO Comedy HD (SDV*)

655/956 HBO Signature HD (SDV*)

656/958 HBO Zone HD (SDV*)

657/958 HBO Latino HD (SDV)

658 CineMax HD

659 MoreMax HD

660 ActionMAX HD

661 ThrillerMAX HD

662 WMAX HD

663 @MAX HD

664 5StarMAX HD (SDV)

665 OuterMAX HD

666 Showtime HD

667 Showtime 2 HD

668 ShowCase HD

669 Showtime Extreme HD

670 Showtime Beyond HD (SDV)

671 Showtime Women HD (SDV)

673 Showtime Next HD (SDV)

674 TMC HD

675 TMCxtra HD

676 Starz HD

677 Starz Edge HD

678 Starz Kids & Family HD

679 WGN HD

680 GMC HD (SDV)

681 Starz Comedy HD

682 OWN HD (SDV)

683/283 REELZ HD (SDV)

684 Hallmark HD (SDV)

685 BBC America HD

686 Crime and Investigation HD (SDV)

687 Live Well HD (WABC 7.2)

688 DIY HD (SDV)

689 Style HD

690 TV Guide HD (SDV)

691 Fuse HD (SDV)

692 G4 HD (SDV)

693 GSN HD (SDV)

694 CMT HD (SDV)

695 Destination America HD

696 National Geographic Wild HD (SDV)

697 H2 HD

701 NY1 HD

702 WCBS (CBS) HD

703 TNT HD

704 WNBC (NBC) HD

705 WNYW (FOX) HD

706 Nickelodeon HD

707 WABC (ABC) HD

708 TBS HD

709 WWOR (My Network TV) HD

710 FX HD

711 WPIX (The CW) HD

712 Oxygen HD (SDV)

713 WNET (PBS) HD

714 MSNBC HD

715 CNBC HD

716 USA HD

717 Syfy HD

718 Bravo HD

719 VH1 HD

720 MTV HD

722 The Hub HD (SDV)

723 Investigation Discovery HD

724 E! HD

726 SNY HD

727 MSG HD

728 ESPN HD

729 ESPN2 HD

730 Bloomberg HD

731 WPXN (iON) HD

732 Disney Junior HD (SDV)

733 QVC HD

734 Universal HD (SDV)

736 Spike HD

737 BET HD

738 ABC Family HD

739 HSN HD (SDV)

740 History Channel HD

741 WXTV (Univision) HD

743 Fox Business News HD

744 Fox News HD

745 Comedy Central HD

746 A&E HD

747 WNJU (Telemundo) HD

748 MSG+ HD

749 Disney HD

750 Food Network HD

751 Cooking Channel HD

752 The Learning Channel HD

753 YES HD

754 AMC HD

755 WLNY HD

757 EWTN HD (SDV)

758 Headline News HD

759 WE HD

760 Disney XD HD

761 Cartoon Network HD

762 Lifetime HD (SDV)

763 Biography HD (SDV)

764 HGTV HD

765 National Geographic HD

766 Discovery HD

767 Velocity (SDV)

768 WFUT (Telefutura) HD

769 Galavision HD (SDV)

770 CSPAN HD (SDV)

771 NHK International HD (SDV)

772 Weather Channel HD

774 Speed HD

775 Science Channel HD

776 CSPAN2 HD (SDV)

777 CSPAN3 HD (SDV)

778 CNN HD

779 TruTV HD (SDV)

780 Lifetime Movie Network HD

781 IFC HD (SDV)

782 TCM HD

783 Ovation HD (SDV)

784 Hallmark Movie Channel HD

786 Animal Planet HD

787 Africa Channel HD (SDV)

788 Travel Channel HD

789 Aspire HD *** Previously Announced 6/30/12 ***

790 TV One HD

791 Palladia HD

793 MTV2 HD (SDV)

794 TV Land HD (SDV)


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25770#post_22279621
> 
> 
> TWC NYC
> 
> 184 HD channels (+1 coming soon)
> 
> 275 Encore HD
> 
> 290 Sundance HD (SDV)
> 
> 292 Fearnet HD (SDV)
> 
> 322 Hustler HD (SDV)
> 
> 355/496 PPV-HD (SDV)
> 
> 356/496 PPV-HD-2
> 
> 360/412 TEAM HD (SDV)
> 
> 361 TEAM2 HD (SDV)
> 
> 362 TEAM3 HD (SDV)
> 
> 363 TEAM4 HD (SDV)
> 
> 364 TEAM5 HD (SDV)
> 
> 365 TEAM6 HD (SDV)
> 
> 366 TEAM7 HD (SDV)
> 
> 367 TEAM8 HD (SDV)
> 
> 368 TEAM9 HD (SDV)
> 
> 380/445 GAME1 HD
> 
> 381/446 GAME2 HD (SDV)
> 
> 382 GAME3 HD (SDV)
> 
> 383 GAME4 HD (SDV)
> 
> 384 GAME5 HD (SDV)
> 
> 385 GAME6 HD (SDV)
> 
> 386 GAME7 HD (SDV)
> 
> 387 GAME8 HD (SDV)
> 
> 388 GAME9 HD (SDV)
> 
> 420 ESPN 3D (SDV)
> 
> 465 Tennis Channel HD
> 
> 466 MLB Network Strike Zone HD (SDV)
> 
> 467 CBS College Sports HD (SDV)
> 
> 468 NHL Network HD
> 
> 469 GOL TV HD (SDV)
> 
> 470 Fox Soccer+ HD
> 
> 472 Big Ten Network HD
> 
> 473 Big Ten 2 HD (SDV)
> 
> 474 Big Ten 3 HD (SDV)
> 
> 475 Big Ten 4 HD (SDV)
> 
> 476 Big Ten 5 HD (SDV)
> 
> 477 ESPN Goal Line/Buzzer Beater HD (SDV)
> 
> 478 ESPNews HD
> 
> 479 ESPNU HD
> 
> 480 Outdoor Channel HD
> 
> 481 NBC Sports Network HD
> 
> 482 Golf HD
> 
> 483 3DTVPPV (SDV)
> 
> 484 3DTV (SDV)
> 
> 485 Fox Soccer HD (SDV)
> 
> 486 Fox Deportes HD (SDV)
> 
> 487 ESPN Deportes HD (SDV)
> 
> 488 NBATVHD
> 
> 489 MLB Network HD
> 
> 514 TV Japan HD (SDV)
> 
> 647 MavTV HD (SDV)
> 
> 649 Smithsonian HD (SDV)
> 
> 650 MGM HD (SDV)
> 
> 651/952 HBO HD
> 
> 652/953 HBO2 HD (SDV*)
> 
> 653/954 HBO Family HD (SDV*)
> 
> 654/955 HBO Comedy HD (SDV*)
> 
> 655/956 HBO Signature HD (SDV*)
> 
> 656/958 HBO Zone HD (SDV*)
> 
> 657/958 HBO Latino HD (SDV)
> 
> 658 CineMax HD
> 
> 659 MoreMax HD
> 
> 660 ActionMAX HD
> 
> 661 ThrillerMAX HD
> 
> 662 WMAX HD
> 
> 663 @MAX HD
> 
> 664 5StarMAX HD (SDV)
> 
> 665 OuterMAX HD
> 
> 666 Showtime HD
> 
> 667 Showtime 2 HD
> 
> 668 ShowCase HD
> 
> 669 Showtime Extreme HD
> 
> 670 Showtime Beyond HD (SDV)
> 
> 671 Showtime Women HD (SDV)
> 
> 673 Showtime Next HD (SDV)
> 
> 674 TMC HD
> 
> 675 TMCxtra HD
> 
> 676 Starz HD
> 
> 677 Starz Edge HD
> 
> 678 Starz Kids & Family HD
> 
> 679 WGN HD
> 
> 680 GMC HD (SDV)
> 
> 681 Starz Comedy HD
> 
> 682 OWN HD (SDV)
> 
> 683/283 REELZ HD (SDV)
> 
> 684 Hallmark HD (SDV)
> 
> 685 BBC America HD
> 
> 686 Crime and Investigation HD (SDV)
> 
> 687 Live Well HD (WABC 7.2)
> 
> 688 DIY HD (SDV)
> 
> 689 Style HD
> 
> 690 TV Guide HD (SDV)
> 
> 691 Fuse HD (SDV)
> 
> 692 G4 HD (SDV)
> 
> 693 GSN HD (SDV)
> 
> 694 CMT HD (SDV)
> 
> 695 Destination America HD
> 
> 696 National Geographic Wild HD (SDV)
> 
> 697 H2 HD
> 
> 701 NY1 HD
> 
> 702 WCBS (CBS) HD
> 
> 703 TNT HD
> 
> 704 WNBC (NBC) HD
> 
> 705 WNYW (FOX) HD
> 
> 706 Nickelodeon HD
> 
> 707 WABC (ABC) HD
> 
> 708 TBS HD
> 
> 709 WWOR (My Network TV) HD
> 
> 710 FX HD
> 
> 711 WPIX (The CW) HD
> 
> 712 Oxygen HD (SDV)
> 
> 713 WNET (PBS) HD
> 
> 714 MSNBC HD
> 
> 715 CNBC HD
> 
> 716 USA HD
> 
> 717 Syfy HD
> 
> 718 Bravo HD
> 
> 719 VH1 HD
> 
> 720 MTV HD
> 
> 722 The Hub HD (SDV)
> 
> 723 Investigation Discovery HD
> 
> 724 E! HD
> 
> 726 SNY HD
> 
> 727 MSG HD
> 
> 728 ESPN HD
> 
> 729 ESPN2 HD
> 
> 730 Bloomberg HD
> 
> 731 WPXN (iON) HD
> 
> 732 Disney Junior HD (SDV)
> 
> 733 QVC HD
> 
> 734 Universal HD (SDV)
> 
> 736 Spike HD
> 
> 737 BET HD
> 
> 738 ABC Family HD
> 
> 739 HSN HD (SDV)
> 
> 740 History Channel HD
> 
> 741 WXTV (Univision) HD
> 
> 743 Fox Business News HD
> 
> 744 Fox News HD
> 
> 745 Comedy Central HD
> 
> 746 A&E HD
> 
> 747 WNJU (Telemundo) HD
> 
> 748 MSG+ HD
> 
> 749 Disney HD
> 
> 750 Food Network HD
> 
> 751 Cooking Channel HD
> 
> 752 The Learning Channel HD
> 
> 753 YES HD
> 
> 754 AMC HD
> 
> 755 WLNY HD
> 
> 757 EWTN HD (SDV)
> 
> 758 Headline News HD
> 
> 759 WE HD
> 
> 760 Disney XD HD
> 
> 761 Cartoon Network HD
> 
> 762 Lifetime HD (SDV)
> 
> 763 Biography HD (SDV)
> 
> 764 HGTV HD
> 
> 765 National Geographic HD
> 
> 766 Discovery HD
> 
> 767 Velocity (SDV)
> 
> 768 WFUT (Telefutura) HD
> 
> 769 Galavision HD (SDV)
> 
> 770 CSPAN HD (SDV)
> 
> 771 NHK International HD (SDV)
> 
> 772 Weather Channel HD
> 
> 774 Speed HD
> 
> 775 Science Channel HD
> 
> 776 CSPAN2 HD (SDV)
> 
> 777 CSPAN3 HD (SDV)
> 
> 778 CNN HD
> 
> 779 TruTV HD (SDV)
> 
> 780 Lifetime Movie Network HD
> 
> 781 IFC HD (SDV)
> 
> 782 TCM HD
> 
> 783 Ovation HD (SDV)
> 
> 784 Hallmark Movie Channel HD
> 
> 786 Animal Planet HD
> 
> 787 Africa Channel HD (SDV)
> 
> 788 Travel Channel HD
> 
> 789 Aspire HD *** Previously Announced 6/30/12 ***
> 
> 790 TV One HD
> 
> 791 Palladia HD
> 
> 793 MTV2 HD (SDV)
> 
> 794 TV Land HD (SDV)



You forgot PAC12 national HD which is launching in NYC on 8/15. My TWC system is getting PAC12 National HD as well. Playboy HD might show up soon as TWC hawaii is getting it on 8/16. Also almost all of the bright house systems have Playboy HD now.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25770#post_22279642
> 
> 
> You forgot PAC12 national HD which is launching in NYC on 8/15. My TWC system is getting PAC12 National HD as well. Playboy HD might show up soon as TWC hawaii is getting it on 8/16. Also almost all of the bright house systems have Playboy HD now.


forgot... o well...


and i didn't bother including the temporary olympics channels (and i removed MSG2 and MSG+2 since they did0


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25770#post_22279642
> 
> 
> You forgot PAC12 national HD which is launching in NYC on 8/15. My TWC system is getting PAC12 National HD as well. Playboy HD might show up soon as TWC hawaii is getting it on 8/16. Also almost all of the bright house systems have Playboy HD now.



What channel is PAC12 showing up on?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25770#post_22280590
> 
> 
> 
> What channel is PAC12 showing up on?



here


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25710#post_22190468
> 
> 
> July 4, 2012
> 
> 
> The previously announced launch of MeTV has been postponed.
> 
> 
> On or about July 28, 2012 we will launch Olympic Basketball Specialty HD on ch. 449 and Olympic Soccer Specialty HD on ch. 450.
> 
> 
> On or about July 31, 2012 we will launch the following channels: MTV Jams on ch. 178, MTV Hits on ch. 179.These services will be part of our digital service offering.
> 
> 
> On or about August 15, 2012 we will launch Pac-12 on ch. 414 and Pac-12 HD on ch. 464. These services will be part of our Sports Pass offering.


----------



## trublu

How are you guys able to use the 8300HDC? Operating this garbage is an exercise in futility. It takes up to ten seconds to respond after a button is pushed. It completely misses recordings and don't even get me started the search. Absolutely awful!


----------



## ILW

I need some advice about replacing my 8300HDC with a newer model DVR:


1) I think I want the Cisco, as it appears that the Samsung does not have a coaxial digital audio output. Is that correct? Are there any other major differences between the Cisco and the Samsung that makes one superior to the other?


2) I live in Brooklyn. Can I go to 23 St in Manhattan to swap my DVR, or do I have to stay in Brooklyn/Queens?


3) Are certain offices more likely to stock the newer models? I don't want to get another 8300.


4) Is there any point in calling TWC before I make the swap?


Thanks for your help.


----------



## Digiti

I got rid of the SA8300HDC[a horrible unit] recently by setting an appointment with TWC in Queens where I live. The day of the appt. they called me to confirm the appt I then requested a Cisco replacement which she said she would try to set up for me. The tech came with a new Cisco 8742 HDC which has a 500gig hard drive [very nice!] but only an optical input which was ok for me because I was using an optical to coaxial converter previously..In your case you can by a converter very cheaply to convert the coaxial to optical:

http://www.amazon.com/C2G-Cables-Go-Coaxial-Converter/dp/B0002J2MV4 



There is no guarantee what you will get from TWC.. It is hit or miss. I lucked out that day. Good Luck.


----------



## ILW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Digiti*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25770#post_22288022
> 
> 
> I got rid of the SA8300HDC[a horrible unit] recently by setting an appointment with TWC in Queens where I live. The day of the appt. they called me to confirm the appt I then requested a Cisco replacement which she said she would try to set up for me. The tech came with a new Cisco 8742 HDC which has a 500gig hard drive [very nice!] but only an optical input which was ok for me because I was using an optical to coaxial converter previously..In your case you can by a converter very cheaply to convert the coaxial to optical:
> http://www.amazon.com/C2G-Cables-Go-Coaxial-Converter/dp/B0002J2MV4
> 
> There is no guarantee what you will get from TWC.. It is hit or miss. I lucked out that day. Good Luck.




Thanks, that was very helpful.


----------



## ILW

For those of you planning to exchange your DVR, I just wanted to let you know that, as of yesterday, the Brooklyn office only had 8300s. I then went to 23 St, and they also had only 8300s for Bklyn/Queens (they may have had other models for Manhattan), but were nice enough to check with the 96 St office, which held a Samsung 3272 for me to pick up. None of the three offices had the Cisco, which was my preferred choice, but so far the Samsung seems fine.


----------



## tamanaco

I'm in the UWS and last night without rebooting my Cisco 8640HDC had some sort of event. Instead of displaying the last channel it was tuned to, it displayed 01 which made me look at the diagnostics page. The last boot time still appears as 07/23/12, but I noticed that the Stack Version is now OHT2.0.0.1801. The Stack Version was 1.6.9.501 when it was updated to ODN Version 5.2.0_7. I also noticed that the Cable Card Version is now shown as Not Available when it used to show version PKEY1.5.2_F.p.3101. Does anyone know what these changes mean? Are there any new features I should be looking for? I could be wrong, but I try to keep track of the version changes, so I doubt that I missed these changes when I last updated my log.


----------



## nony




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamanaco*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25740_60#post_22295258
> 
> 
> I also noticed that the Cable Card Version is now shown as Not Available when it used to show version PKEY1.5.2_F.p.3101. Does anyone know what these changes mean? Are there any new features I should be looking for? I could be wrong, but I try to keep track of the version changes, so I doubt that I missed these changes when I last updated my log.


I'm at OHT200_1801, and can access the PKEY version, which is the same as you reported. I think that you will be able to access all the module versioning info after a reboot.


Then you can go to pp. 12, 25, 27 (for application, host component, and linux image file versions respectively) and p. 19 - CableCARD Diagnostics - which will give you your complete linux version in the S/W Version report section.

 
 
 
 
 


-nony


----------



## tamanaco

My 8640HDC was updated again last night, but it was not rebooted. (Box displaying 01 instead of the last channel tuned) I can no longer access the Diagnostics "Summary" Pages on channel 996. I tried rebooting the box, but no dice. Some times I used to get "Data not available at this time" on 996, but now the box jumps to channel 998 (INHCAM). I know that I can access the full diags by pressing+holding the Select button and then the Up arrow. But I found the summary on 996 to be very convenient.... quick to access and easy to read. (Yes, I have used Guide key to change the contrast in the full diags) Is there now a different channel where I can access the summary diags?


----------



## Berk32

August 15, 2012



On or about October 3, 2012 in Manhattan TruTV will move from ch. 79 to ch. 35.


----------



## Berk32

Pac12 and Pac12HD went live this morning (SDV channels of course)


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

Anyone else having problems with Discovery HD? Trying to watch Shark Week and getting a good amount of glitches. There and TBS HD as well.


----------



## gtsgts

Cablevision signs deal to carry NFL Network & NFL RedZone. I wonder if TWC will do the same.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gtsgts*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25800#post_22313311
> 
> 
> Cablevision signs deal to carry NFL Network & NFL RedZone. I wonder if TWC will do the same.



Before you think things are great for Cablevision people - they just lost WPIX (CW11) today


----------



## DNINE

WPIX still runs The odd Couple at 3 and 330 am Saturday. Up until recently it was the only channel that I knew of that did, The other one is Cloo on 107.


----------



## tamanaco

I just noticed that the channels that used to be SD are now all in HD. So, in my TV channel 04 and 704 are displayed in the same resolution (1080i). Did something changed recently? Again, is there another diagnostic channel in our area (Upper Manhattan) that replaces 996 or was the diagnostic channel taken away?


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamanaco*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25800_50#post_22326518
> 
> 
> I just noticed that the channels 01-13 that used to be SD are now all in HD. So, in my TV channel 04 and 704 are displayed in the same resolution (1080i). Did something changed recently? Again, is there another diagnostic channel in our area (Upper Manhattan) that replaces 996 or was the diagnostic channel taken away?



It's a channel mapping trick called AutoHD, and can be enabled/disabled at \Settings\High Definition\AutoHD On/Off. It is a new "feature" but not a new channel... AutoHD just redirects you to the existing HD instance of the channel. Most systems have limited AutoHD availability to broadcast channels and maybe a few other non-SDV channels to limit its impact on bandwidth allocation... NYC may be different, but it's highly unlikely to be offered across the board for some time.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25770#post_22279572
> 
> 
> Who's up for another one of my spreadsheets?
> twcHD 8-1-12.zip 163k .zip file



you might want to do another diagnostics run through what was on 333MHz and 339MHz has moved to make room for 2 new DOCSIS downstream channels.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25800#post_22328087
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25770#post_22279572
> 
> 
> Who's up for another one of my spreadsheets?
> twcHD 8-1-12.zip 163k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you might want to do another diagnostics run through what was on 333MHz and 339MHz has moved to make room for 2 new DOCSIS downstream channels.
Click to expand...


I already saw them last week - didn't post another update though...


They could be doing 3 DOCSIS channels - since they've been warning of ch 41 change for a while


Also might explain how they manged to F up for over a year and give us the premium channels that had been on those 2 Freqs in the clear (at least they did for my area)


----------



## Berk32

make that 4 DOCSIS channels.


seems they have shut down the old DOCSIS2.0 freq that was most recently on 321MHz (ch 40).


This could've happened a long time ago - I hadn't checked it.


Perhaps these 4 are gonna be for upstream.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25800#post_22332236
> 
> 
> make that 4 DOCSIS channels.
> 
> seems they have shut down the old DOCSIS2.0 freq that was most recently on 321MHz (ch 40).
> 
> This could've happened a long time ago - I hadn't checked it.
> 
> Perhaps these 4 are gonna be for upstream.



Nope upstream is from 5-42MHz not going to see anything on the return above 42MHz. More than likely you will sse 8 downstreams bonded as they already have 333MHz and 339MHz active in some hubs of NYC according to some posts over at broadband reports. 321MHz and 327MHz will have DOCSIS carriers soon I bet. usually there is not gaps in between DOCSIS channels. Also this whole time they could have been bonding 321MHz as well to the other 4 but chose not to due to most modems at the time of launching DOCSIS 3.0 in NYC where only 4x4 and not 8x4 DOCSIS 3.0 modems. My area has 6 downstreams and won't see downstreams 7 and 8 until some SDV QAMs are moved or TWC completely moves the DOCSIS carriers from in between 2 sets of SDV QAMs one SDV QAM set is 16 channels worth of SDV QAMs and another is 8 QAMs of SDV channels and this is all from 687MHz to 861MHz on the TWC North Texas system.


----------



## Berk32

wishful thinking


----------



## TheDaveMan

I have a SA8640HDC. I just got back from vacation to find my recordings not recorded, and an additional ~25-30% of my hard drive capacty gone. Hour long HD shows that once took up 2% of space, now take up around 3%. Right now, wth about 21 hours of HD recorded, the unit is 56% full, which seems quite a bit less than before. I'm assuming I had a major hard drive glitch and the unit needs to be replaced.


I've checked the last few months of the thread but haven't clearly seen what the options/tradeoffis are between the two latest models? Which one has the largest capacity?


Is there a link to a prior post that has all this?


Thanks


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheDaveMan*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25800#post_22345925
> 
> 
> I have a SA8640HDC. I just got back from vacation to find my recordings not recorded, and an additional ~25-30% of my hard drive capacty gone. Hour long HD shows that once took up 2% of space, now take up around 3%. Right now, wth about 21 hours of HD recorded, the unit is 56% full, which seems quite a bit less than before. I'm assuming I had a major hard drive glitch and the unit needs to be replaced.
> 
> 
> I've checked the last few months of the thread but haven't clearly seen what the options/tradeoffis are between the two latest models? Which one has the largest capacity?
> 
> 
> Is there a link to a prior post that has all this?
> 
> 
> Thanks



There was a software update - so if you weren't around - it's very likely your box didn't reboot properly, and didn't record (my 3090 did the same thing for a few days).


Give your box a full cold reboot, then see what the numbers look like.


Pretty sure you already have the latest model box.


----------



## TheDaveMan

Thanks for the suggestion - it didn't work though. I still have same amount of drive space - much less than I should. Anybody else have any other ideas? I thought I read that there were more advanced DVRs, perhaps the Samsung H3272 or SA8640HDC, perhaps with a 500GB capacity?


----------



## walkman666

I could not find similar issues after a brief search, so I am throwing this problem I am having out there. Has anyone experienced inconsistent/poor sound quality from TWC-NYC, particularly when watching recorded shows? I am Signature Home, and using the new Cisco boxes, and I have poor sound quality, but on only one TV/Cisco set-up in my bedroom. My bedroom set-up includes a Panasonic LX700 television, Zvox v220 sound system, and the new Cisco DVR.


To test the problem, I did the following:
Play a program on the TV and output sound to zvox, then separately, output sound to TV --> Fuzzy audio.
Change the optical cable connected to zvox from TV to STB --> Fuzzy audio.
Swap optical cable to RCA interconnects --> Fuzzy audio.
Output sound to zvox via standalone DVD player, then separately, output sound to zvox via iPod --> No fuzzy audio.
Move zvox to another room with a different TV and output same TV programs --> No fuzzy audio.



So, my results indicate a fuzzy sound, particularly with vocals and when using the DVR to watch a recorded program, when I output sound from the STB to either my TV speakers or the zvox. However, I get no fuzzy sound when the audio output is from either a DVD player or an MP3 player. The sound is sorta fuzzy, or garbled, or staticy, mostly for some vocals or bass. The poor audio is only present on some channels, some frequencies, and on most but not all recorded programs. My conclusion is that it's either the set top box or some poor cable wiring leading to this particular set up. Based on all of my years connecting various audio and video equipment, I am somewhat surprised that it's seemingly the cable and not the speaker system or TV, or even the connecting audio cable, but all of my comparisons rule out those causes.


Does this make sense to the forum? Am I missing a key test that would truly isolate the cause of the "mysterious fuzzy sound?" Has anyone else has had any similar poor audio quality experiences with TWC-NYC?


thanks for any input!


----------



## williexxx

I have the Cisco 8642 HDC (500 GB) with the same problem, but a cold reboot does not fix it. Nothing does after the ODN 5.2 download.

The hard drive space indicator was not always accurate with ODN 5.0 and 5.1 but I could always correct it with one soft reboot. Not now.


----------



## Berk32

September 5, 2012


The previously announced changes regarding TruTV and Leased Access in Manhattan will now occur on October 31, 2012. Also on that date a simulcast of Leased Access will launch on ch. 1995.


On or about October 31, 2012 in Brooklyn TruTV will move from ch. 79 to channel 35 and BCAT will move from ch. 35 to ch. 79. We will also launch a simulcast of BCAT on ch. 1995. On that date in Queens, TruTV will move from ch. 79 to 35 and QPTV will move from ch. 35 to ch. 79. We will also launch a simulcast of QPTV on ch. 1995.


On or about October 1, 2012 we will launch the following services: TWC SportsNet will launch on ch. 415, TWC SportsNet HD will launch on ch. 462, TWC Deportes will launch on ch. 416 and TWC Deportes HD will launch on ch. 463. These services will be part of our Sports Pass offering.


On or about October 31, 2012 Fox Business News will change from our DTV service offering to a Digital Extension of CPST service offering and Fox Movie Channel will change from our TWC Movie Pass offering to our DTV service offering.


----------



## Berk32

those would be the new LA sports networks - I'm guessing they are 'national' versions and no Lakers games will be on them


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25800#post_22376544
> 
> 
> September 5, 2012
> 
> The previously announced changes regarding TruTV and Leased Access in Manhattan will now occur on October 31, 2012. Also on that date a simulcast of Leased Access will launch on ch. 1995.
> 
> 
> On or about October 31, 2012 in Brooklyn TruTV will move from ch. 79 to channel 35 and BCAT will move from ch. 35 to ch. 79. We will also launch a simulcast of BCAT on ch. 1995. On that date in Queens, TruTV will move from ch. 79 to 35 and QPTV will move from ch. 35 to ch. 79. We will also launch a simulcast of QPTV on ch. 1995.
> 
> 
> On or about October 1, 2012 we will launch the following services: TWC SportsNet will launch on ch. 415, TWC SportsNet HD will launch on ch. 462, TWC Deportes will launch on ch. 416 and TWC Deportes HD will launch on ch. 463. These services will be part of our Sports Pass offering.
> 
> 
> On or about October 31, 2012 Fox Business News will change from our DTV service offering to a Digital Extension of CPST service offering and Fox Movie Channel will change from our TWC Movie Pass offering to our DTV service offering.



My guess is at some point all the public access stations (BCAT, QPTV) will be grouped in the upper 70's range next to the NYCTV government access stations. The lower channel numbers are obviously more desirable for the ratings starved cable networks and used in contract negotiations (ie lower rate for better placement on the dial). Expect other networks to move down to channels 34,56,57 in the coming months.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25800#post_22378575
> 
> 
> My guess is at some point all the public access stations (BCAT, QPTV) will be grouped in the upper 70's range next to the NYCTV government access stations. The lower channel numbers are obviously more desirable for the ratings starved cable networks and used in contract negotiations (ie lower rate for better placement on the dial). Expect other networks to move down to channels 34,56,57 in the coming months.



I figured.... also wondering what's taken so long...


----------



## Tresjolie9




> Quote:
> So, my results indicate a fuzzy sound, particularly with vocals and when using the DVR to watch a recorded program, when I output sound from the STB to either my TV speakers or the zvox. However, I get no fuzzy sound when the audio output is from either a DVD player or an MP3 player. The sound is sorta fuzzy, or garbled, or staticy, mostly for some vocals or bass. The poor audio is only present on some channels, some frequencies, and on most but not all recorded programs. My conclusion is that it's either the set top box or some poor cable wiring leading to this particular set up. Based on all of my years connecting various audio and video equipment, I am somewhat surprised that it's seemingly the cable and not the speaker system or TV, or even the connecting audio cable, but all of my comparisons rule out those causes.
> 
> 
> Does this make sense to the forum? Am I missing a key test that would truly isolate the cause of the "mysterious fuzzy sound?" Has anyone else has had any similar poor audio quality experiences with TWC-NYC?



Cisco box, and started noticing the exact same problem tonight, was wondering if it was a box problem, or a general Time Warenr problem as I suspected. Really don't know what to do about it!


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

Anyone else have problems with Cinemax? I've been trying to capture a movie in HD and I'm getting (typically) 6 errors a movie.


----------



## TheDaveMan

I picked up an 8742HDC today and brought it home today to get a "This cable box is not authorized for service" message that no number of reboots or "signals sent" by tech support representatives can resolve. They've told me that box is having trouble getting into 2-way mode, that they don't think the box is at fault, but rather, it's the signal. Is it likely to just start working at some point (it's been 4 hours already) or do I need to get another new box for some reason?


I don't believe there are any service outages near me in Manhattan, or I assume they would have mentioned it.


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheDaveMan*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25800#post_22405793
> 
> 
> I picked up an 8742HDC today and brought it home today to get a "This cable box is not authorized for service" message that no number of reboots or "signals sent" by tech support representatives can resolve. They've told me that box is having trouble getting into 2-way mode, that they don't think the box is at fault, but rather, it's the signal. Is it likely to just start working at some point (it's been 4 hours already) or do I need to get another new box for some reason?
> 
> I don't believe there are any service outages near me in Manhattan, or I assume they would have mentioned it.


You probably need a service call -- there's something wrong with the wiring or the splitters in your home. I had a similar issue once, and there was a connection problem in my wiring that a service call fixed.


----------



## TheDaveMan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott_bernstein*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25800#post_22405978
> 
> 
> You probably need a service call -- there's something wrong with the wiring or the splitters in your home. I had a similar issue once, and there was a connection problem in my wiring that a service call fixed.



But it worked earlier in the day before I took my old box out. What would my wiring develop a fault coincidentally with my getting a new box?


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheDaveMan*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25800#post_22406258
> 
> 
> But it worked earlier in the day before I took my old box out. What would my wiring develop a fault coincidentally with my getting a new box?



If u didn't tighten the connector going into the cable box, that would be considered a wiring issue. Tighten with a wrench enough so that you can't unscrew by hand but notes tight that it breaks connector.


----------



## gtsgts

Was having trouble with my 8642hdc box when the technician came he replaced it with the 8742hdc box. Love the compact size. I'm finding it to be much more responsive also.


----------



## TheDaveMan

Turned out the tech needed to replace my box. Something about the security settings or something.


----------



## Berk32

September 19, 2012


The previously announced simulcast launch of Leased Access will occur on ch. 1848.


On or about October 1, 2012 we will launch the following services: Pac-12 Los Angeles on ch. 390, Pac-12 Los Angeles HD on ch. 429, Pac-12 Arizona on ch. 391, Pac-12 Arizona HD on ch. 430, Pac-12 Washington on ch. 392, Pac-12 Washington HD on ch. 447, Pac-12 Oregon on ch. 393, Pac-12 Oregon HD on ch. 448, Pac-12 Mountain on ch. 394, Pac-12 Mountain HD on ch. 449, Pac-12 Bay Area on ch. 395 and Pac-12 Bay Area HD on ch. 450. These services will be part of our Sports Pass offering.


On or about October 31, 2012 in Manhattan we will launch the following simulcast: MNN1 on ch. 1995, MNN2 on ch. 1996, MNN3 on ch. 1997 and MNN4 on ch. 1998.


On or about October 31, 2012 in Brooklyn we will launch the following simulcast: BCAP1 on ch. 1995, BCAP2 on ch. 1998, BCAP3 on ch. 1996 and BCAP4 on ch. 1997.


On or about October 31, 2012 in Queens we will launch the following simulcasts: QPTV1 on ch. 1995, QPTV2 on ch. 1998, QPTV3 on ch. 1996 and QPTV4 on ch. 1997.


----------



## Berk32

re-organize the damn channels already - they're putting stuff all over the place.


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25830#post_22415148
> 
> 
> re-organize the damn channels already - they're putting stuff all over the place.



yes quite pathetic with the way TWC has their channel lineup and they can't even get the names right! It's BCAT not BCAP.

At least satellite, FiOS, RCN, AT&T u-verse have their lineups in some sort of logical lineup.


----------



## ILW

It looks like a channel reorganization is imminent. I got a survey from TWC asking me to compare three brochure layouts for the new channel lineups. Channels would be organized by types. For example, news channels would be in the lower 200's and sports would be in the 300's and 400's. Most of the changes are for the better, but one thing I don't like is that the HD broadcast channel numbers would lose all connection to their OTA channels. For example, the HD version of OTA channel 4 would no longer be at 704, but would instead be at 262. The SD version would have two channels: 4 and 1262. (Generally, the SD versions of HD channels add a "1" in front of the HD channel number, though the SD broadcast and basic cable stations have a second channel number from 1 to 99.)


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ILW*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25830#post_22415366
> 
> 
> It looks like a channel reorganization is imminent. I got a survey from TWC asking me to compare three brochure layouts for the new channel lineups. Channels would be organized by types. For example, news channels would be in the lower 200's and sports would be in the 300's and 400's. Most of the changes are for the better, but one thing I don't like is that the HD broadcast channel numbers would lose all connection to their OTA channels. For example, the HD version of OTA channel 4 would no longer be at 704, but would instead be at 262. The SD version would have two channels: 4 and 1262. (Generally, the SD versions of HD channels add a "1" in front of the HD channel number, though the SD broadcast and basic cable stations have a second channel number from 1 to 99.)



So the HD channels won't be together anymore?


----------



## ILW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25830#post_22418172
> 
> 
> So the HD channels won't be together anymore?



For the most part, the HD channels would be the three-digit channel numbers, while the SD channels would be channels 1-99 and the four-digit channels (the corresponding HD channel number with a "1" in front). So the HD channels are mostly together, but there are exceptions with some three-digit SD channels mixed in, usually when there is no HD equivalent. For example, the standard definition VH1 Classic will be on channels 136 and 1136, since there is no VHi Classic HD.


----------



## Berk32

Seems they plan on making full use of Auto-HD based off of that


----------



## Brian Casen

NFL and Time Warner reach deal on NFL Network and RedZone.


----------



## Berk32

So NFL Network on basic - Red Zone on sports tier


----------



## HDOrlando

Looks that way.


This is very exciting and now TWC/BHN customers will need a new channel on top of their wish list.


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ILW*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25830#post_22418288
> 
> 
> For the most part, the HD channels would be the three-digit channel numbers, while the SD channels would be channels 1-99 and the four-digit channels (the corresponding HD channel number with a "1" in front). So the HD channels are mostly together, but there are exceptions with some three-digit SD channels mixed in, usually when there is no HD equivalent. For example, the standard definition VH1 Classic will be on channels 136 and 1136, since there is no VHi Classic HD.



Please forgive my ignorance but why would you need 2 channels for the same network if they're both the same broadcast format?


----------



## ILW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25830#post_22423532
> 
> 
> Please forgive my ignorance but why would you need 2 channels for the same network if they're both the same broadcast format?



In the VH1 Classic example I gave, there are two SD channels to make it easier to find when channel surfing. One channel is located near the other SD music channels, and the other channel is located near the HD music channels, so that HD viewers would see VH1 Classic as they surfed. Then, if VH1 Classic ever began an HD version, it would replace the SD version on the second channel.


Another example is Starz Cinema, whose HD channel is not shown on TWC in NYC. The SD version shows up in two places, once with all the other SD Starz channels, and once with the Starz HD channels, so that HD viewers surfing through Starz will see that there is a Starz Cinema channel that specalizes in independent films, which they otherwise might not have noticed. This then raises the issue of why TWC doesn't show Starz Cinema in HD, which Starz does offer, especially if they're going to allocate a channel number where it should be located!


There are also duplicate basic cable SD channels, which first show up on channels 1-99, and then again as a four-digit channel number. I assume that's to allow one channel (1-99) for those who receive only a basic cable package that only goes up to channel 99, and the other channel (four-digit) is to place it in proximity to other similar channels. For example, CNN will be on channel 30 as part of basic cable, and also on channel 1201, adjacent to all the other news channels, only some of which are also on basic cable. (The HD version of CNN will be channel 201.)


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ILW*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25830#post_22423647
> 
> 
> In the VH1 Classic example I gave, there are two SD channels to make it easier to find when channel surfing. One channel is located near the other SD music channels, and the other channel is located near the HD music channels, so that HD viewers would see VH1 Classic as they surfed. Then, if VH1 Classic ever began an HD version, it would replace the SD version on the second channel.
> 
> Another example is Starz Cinema, whose HD channel is not shown on TWC in NYC. The SD version shows up in two places, once with all the other SD Starz channels, and once with the Starz HD channels, so that HD viewers surfing through Starz will see that there is a Starz Cinema channel that specalizes in independent films, which they otherwise might not have noticed. This then raises the issue of why TWC doesn't show Starz Cinema in HD, which Starz does offer, especially if they're going to allocate a channel number where it should be located!
> 
> There are also duplicate basic cable SD channels, which first show up on channels 1-99, and then again as a four-digit channel number. I assume that's to allow one channel (1-99) for those who receive only a basic cable package that only goes up to channel 99, and the other channel (four-digit) is to place it in proximity to other similar channels. For example, CNN will be on channel 30 as part of basic cable, and also on channel 1201, adjacent to all the other news channels, only some of which are also on basic cable. (The HD version of CNN will be channel 201.)



Gotcha.


Thanks for taking the time to explain that!










Does that duplication take up any more bandwith?


----------



## DNINE

NFL NETWORK is listed on 462 for HD and 463 for the Red Zone.Nothing is showing as of now.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25830#post_22424498
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ILW*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25830#post_22423647
> 
> 
> In the VH1 Classic example I gave, there are two SD channels to make it easier to find when channel surfing. One channel is located near the other SD music channels, and the other channel is located near the HD music channels, so that HD viewers would see VH1 Classic as they surfed. Then, if VH1 Classic ever began an HD version, it would replace the SD version on the second channel.
> 
> Another example is Starz Cinema, whose HD channel is not shown on TWC in NYC. The SD version shows up in two places, once with all the other SD Starz channels, and once with the Starz HD channels, so that HD viewers surfing through Starz will see that there is a Starz Cinema channel that specalizes in independent films, which they otherwise might not have noticed. This then raises the issue of why TWC doesn't show Starz Cinema in HD, which Starz does offer, especially if they're going to allocate a channel number where it should be located!
> 
> There are also duplicate basic cable SD channels, which first show up on channels 1-99, and then again as a four-digit channel number. I assume that's to allow one channel (1-99) for those who receive only a basic cable package that only goes up to channel 99, and the other channel (four-digit) is to place it in proximity to other similar channels. For example, CNN will be on channel 30 as part of basic cable, and also on channel 1201, adjacent to all the other news channels, only some of which are also on basic cable. (The HD version of CNN will be channel 201.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotcha.
> 
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to explain that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that duplication take up any more bandwith?
Click to expand...


no of course it wouldn't - there are already channels duplicated


----------



## Edr1971




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25830#post_22424528
> 
> 
> NFL NETWORK is listed on 462 for HD and 463 for the Red Zone.Nothing is showing as of now.



Here on upper east both channels have been turned on since yesterday evening


----------



## DNINE

I am getting Dig HD NFL is currently unavailable Please try again latter. Maybe I need to reboot. I'm on the UWS


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25830#post_22424528
> 
> 
> NFL NETWORK is listed on 462 for HD and 463 for the Red Zone.Nothing is showing as of now.



Standard def on 176 and 177 - no picture as of now on any of the 4


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25830#post_22425155
> 
> 
> Standard def on 176 and 177 - no picture as of now on any of the 4



this is kind of surprising as other TWC markets already have NFL Network and Red Zone up and running complete with video. My market has them on 235 for NFL Network SD and 236 for Redzone SD and they are next to the weather channel SD in the digital theme groups as we have ran out of channel numbers from 175-199 for new sports channels also those TWC sportsnets are going to be added on 146-149 here so I think sooner than later we are getting a channel realignment. The HD versions are 812 for NFL Network and 813 for Red Zone.


----------



## AJ7656

Still no NFL network or Redzone...I'm in upper manhattan...200th street...


----------



## hansangb

NFL HD ch 462 is up and running in Bayside, NY.


----------



## AJ7656

Still not up for me...upper manhattan 200th street...


----------



## Berk32

still not active here either UWS.


Seems the program guides and lineups were updated from the head end - but the nodes haven't gotten the updated SDV info (when I switch to 1 of the 4 channels, it tries to tune into an SDV frequency, but it isn't finding any information for the channel)


----------



## Berk32

TWC NYC


187 HD channels (+7 coming soon)


275 Encore HD

290 Sundance HD (SDV)

292 Fearnet HD (SDV)

322 Hustler HD (SDV)

355/496 PPV-HD (SDV)

356/496 PPV-HD-2

360/412 TEAM HD (SDV)

361 TEAM2 HD (SDV)

362 TEAM3 HD (SDV)

363 TEAM4 HD (SDV)

364 TEAM5 HD (SDV)

365 TEAM6 HD (SDV)

366 TEAM7 HD (SDV)

367 TEAM8 HD (SDV)

368 TEAM9 HD (SDV)

380/445 GAME1 HD

381/446 GAME2 HD (SDV)

382 GAME3 HD (SDV)

383 GAME4 HD (SDV)

384 GAME5 HD (SDV)

385 GAME6 HD (SDV)

386 GAME7 HD (SDV)

387 GAME8 HD (SDV)

388 GAME9 HD (SDV)

420 ESPN 3D (SDV)

429 Pac-12 Los Angeles HD *** Announced 10/1/12 ***

430 Pac-12 Arizona HD *** Announced 10/1/12 ***

447 Pac-12 Washington HD *** Announced 10/1/12 ***

448 Pac-12 Oregon HD *** Announced 10/1/12 ***

449 Pac-12 Mountain HD *** Announced 10/1/12 ***

450 Pac-12 Bay Area HD *** Announced 10/1/12 ***

462 NFL Network HD (SDV)

463 NFL Redzone HD (SDV)

464 Pac-12 HD (SDV)

465 Tennis Channel HD

466 MLB Network Strike Zone HD (SDV)

467 CBS College Sports HD (SDV)

468 NHL Network HD

469 GOL TV HD (SDV)

470 Fox Soccer+ HD

472 Big Ten Network HD

473 Big Ten 2 HD (SDV)

474 Big Ten 3 HD (SDV)

475 Big Ten 4 HD (SDV)

476 Big Ten 5 HD (SDV)

477 ESPN Goal Line/Buzzer Beater HD (SDV)

478 ESPNews HD

479 ESPNU HD

480 Outdoor Channel HD

481 NBC Sports Network HD

482 Golf HD

483 3DTVPPV (SDV)

484 3DTV (SDV)

485 Fox Soccer HD (SDV)

486 Fox Deportes HD (SDV)

487 ESPN Deportes HD (SDV)

488 NBATVHD

489 MLB Network HD

514 TV Japan HD (SDV)

647 MavTV HD (SDV)

649 Smithsonian HD (SDV)

650 MGM HD (SDV)

651/952 HBO HD

652/953 HBO2 HD (SDV*)

653/954 HBO Family HD (SDV*)

654/955 HBO Comedy HD (SDV*)

655/956 HBO Signature HD (SDV*)

656/958 HBO Zone HD (SDV*)

657/958 HBO Latino HD (SDV)

658 CineMax HD

659 MoreMax HD

660 ActionMAX HD

661 ThrillerMAX HD

662 WMAX HD

663 @MAX HD

664 5StarMAX HD (SDV)

665 OuterMAX HD

666 Showtime HD

667 Showtime 2 HD

668 ShowCase HD

669 Showtime Extreme HD

670 Showtime Beyond HD (SDV)

671 Showtime Women HD (SDV)

673 Showtime Next HD (SDV)

674 TMC HD

675 TMCxtra HD

676 Starz HD

677 Starz Edge HD

678 Starz Kids & Family HD

679 WGN HD

680 GMC HD (SDV)

681 Starz Comedy HD

682 OWN HD (SDV)

683/283 REELZ HD (SDV)

684 Hallmark HD (SDV)

685 BBC America HD

686 Crime and Investigation HD (SDV)

687 Live Well HD (WABC 7.2)

688 DIY HD (SDV)

689 Style HD

690 TV Guide HD (SDV)

691 Fuse HD (SDV)

692 G4 HD (SDV)

693 GSN HD (SDV)

694 CMT HD (SDV)

695 Destination America HD

696 National Geographic Wild HD (SDV)

697 H2 HD

701 NY1 HD

702 WCBS (CBS) HD

703 TNT HD

704 WNBC (NBC) HD

705 WNYW (FOX) HD

706 Nickelodeon HD

707 WABC (ABC) HD

708 TBS HD

709 WWOR (My Network TV) HD

710 FX HD

711 WPIX (The CW) HD

712 Oxygen HD (SDV)

713 WNET (PBS) HD

714 MSNBC HD

715 CNBC HD

716 USA HD

717 Syfy HD

718 Bravo HD

719 VH1 HD

720 MTV HD

722 The Hub HD (SDV)

723 Investigation Discovery HD

724 E! HD

726 SNY HD

727 MSG HD

728 ESPN HD

729 ESPN2 HD

730 Bloomberg HD

731 WPXN (iON) HD

732 Disney Junior HD (SDV)

733 QVC HD

734 Universal HD (SDV)

736 Spike HD

737 BET HD

738 ABC Family HD

739 HSN HD (SDV)

740 History Channel HD

741 WXTV (Univision) HD

743 Fox Business News HD

744 Fox News HD

745 Comedy Central HD

746 A&E HD

747 WNJU (Telemundo) HD

748 MSG+ HD

749 Disney HD

750 Food Network HD

751 Cooking Channel HD

752 The Learning Channel HD

753 YES HD

754 AMC HD

755 WLNY HD

757 EWTN HD (SDV)

758 Headline News HD

759 WE HD

760 Disney XD HD

761 Cartoon Network HD

762 Lifetime HD (SDV)

763 Biography HD (SDV)

764 HGTV HD

765 National Geographic HD

766 Discovery HD

767 Velocity (SDV)

768 WFUT (Telefutura) HD

769 Galavision HD (SDV)

770 CSPAN HD (SDV)

771 NHK International HD (SDV)

772 Weather Channel HD

774 Speed HD

775 Science Channel HD

776 CSPAN2 HD (SDV)

777 CSPAN3 HD (SDV)

778 CNN HD

779 TruTV HD (SDV)

780 Lifetime Movie Network HD

781 IFC HD (SDV)

782 TCM HD

783 Ovation HD (SDV)

784 Hallmark Movie Channel HD

786 Animal Planet HD

787 Africa Channel HD (SDV)

788 Travel Channel HD

789 Aspire HD *** Previously Announced 6/30/12 ***

790 TV One HD

791 Palladia HD

793 MTV2 HD (SDV)

794 TV Land HD (SDV)


----------



## AJ7656

7:30 am and still no NFL Network or Redzone...Upper Manhattan...200th street...


----------



## TravKoolBreeze

Nor around 118th St. I wounder if this is like the Olympic Basketball channel where they forgot the North Manhattan Node.


----------



## broadwayblue

Neither channel working yet on the UES.


----------



## AJ7656

12 pm and still no NFL network or Redzone channel...This blows...Upper manhattan 200th street...


----------



## HDOrlando

This is crazy.


Many of us TWC/BHN Customers got both on Friday or Saturday and the flagship of TWC does not have either channel yet.


Hope you get it before RedZone starts up today.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25830#post_22427532
> 
> 
> This is crazy.
> 
> 
> Many of us TWC/BHN Customers got both on Friday or Saturday and the flagship of TWC does not have either channel yet.
> 
> 
> Hope you get it before RedZone starts up today.



nope.....


----------



## broadwayblue

Anyone call in to find out what's going on?


How pathetic that they actually sent out emails a couple days ago informing us that these channels would be up and running today...and then they fail to deliver. Only a few more weeks until Fios is up and running in my building. The wait is nearly over.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25860#post_22427673
> 
> 
> Anyone call in to find out what's going on?
> 
> 
> How pathetic that they actually sent out emails a couple days ago informing us that these channels would be up and running today...and then they fail to deliver. Only a few more weeks until Fios is up and running in my building. The wait is nearly over.



I'm on hold right now....


Guys - you have to report the problem....


----------



## AJ7656

I was on hold for 30 minutes...I gave up and the Chanel's are still not up...upper manhattan 200th street...


----------



## gtsgts

I have both nfl network, and the redzone here in Brooklyn. Instead of calling maybe try their on-line chat.


----------



## Berk32

I'm still on hold...


I sent a direct message tweet - and i'm trying online chat as well (i'm 12th in line there)


----------



## gtsgts

Suck that you guys don't have it now. I'm watching the Jets game now, and the redzone during commercials which I'm loving. (PiP) has been useful. I hope you guys get the channels asap.


----------



## AJ7656

Im 16 in line online...This is crazy...


----------



## Berk32

Got thru on the phone.


They're getting lots of calls.


They're working on it - passing along individual cases to the technical people.


----------



## AJ7656

Just got off online chat...Supposedly they are working on it...Whatever that means...


----------



## broadwayblue

Still nothing. Way to blow it TWC.


----------



## TravKoolBreeze

Started working for me @ 730. Still better than we had the past few years. It would help if they would have TV Everywhere'd this deal.


----------



## Berk32

just checked - they're working now for me...


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TravKoolBreeze*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25860#post_22428557
> 
> 
> Started working for me @ 730. Still better than we had the past few years. It would help if they would have TV Everywhere'd this deal.



TWC could have gotten streaming rights for their in the home TWC TV app for Laptops, Desktops, phones and tablets. Also maybe startover/lookback was in the deal as well?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25860#post_22428592
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TravKoolBreeze*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25860#post_22428557
> 
> 
> Started working for me @ 730. Still better than we had the past few years. It would help if they would have TV Everywhere'd this deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TWC could have gotten streaming rights for their in the home TWC TV app for Laptops, Desktops, phones and tablets. Also maybe startover/lookback was in the deal as well?
Click to expand...


supposedly digital rights were a major roadblock last year


----------



## DNINE

They are on for me.


----------



## gtsgts

Are we suppose to be able to watch espn3 on xbox? Now I'm getting this when I use to be able to watch espn on xbox.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gtsgts*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25860#post_22429889
> 
> 
> Are we suppose to be able to watch espn3 on xbox? Now I'm getting this when I use to be able to watch espn on xbox.


 https://twitter.com/TWCableHelp 


There's some xbox-twc problem right now


----------



## gtsgts

Was Signature Home Premium View a thing that was widely known? I had Signature Home with a bunch of Premium channels I was paying separate. When I called to inquire about the sports pass, because I wanted the nfl redzone they told me about Signature Home Premium View which bundled the Premium channels into the Signature Home package. So I switched to Signature Home Premium View, and got the hdxtra just so I could get nfl redzone. Saved me a couple bucks, and I get more channels.


----------



## DNINE

I never heard of it before. I suspect it has something to do with most people think the package comes with all the premium channels. How much more is it?


----------



## gtsgts

Before I was paying Signature home which was $200 , and on top of that I was paying $56.95 for the premium movie channels. Signature Home Premium View is $230, but it comes with HBO/Showtime/The movie channel/Movie Pass


----------



## walkman666

Anyone else having problems accessing the SEARCH function from either your TWC NYC set top box or through your account on-line?


----------



## Brian Casen

TWC SportsNet came on this morning on channel 427.


----------



## margoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walkman666*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25860#post_22450861
> 
> 
> Anyone else having problems accessing the SEARCH function from either your TWC NYC set top box or through your account on-line?



Yes. I have been having this problem on my set top boxes, off and on, for about two weeks now. Right now, actually last night, the problem was "on": search was not working at all on my boxes. I actually wish TW had an option for the old style search. I preferred that one.


-barry


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Casen*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25860#post_22450894
> 
> 
> TWC SportsNet came on this morning on channel 427.



forgot about those 2 in my last list.


Deportes doesnt seem to be active yet though.


also they were originally supposed to be on 462-463 (before nfl network deal happened)


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25860#post_22452035
> 
> 
> forgot about those 2 in my last list.
> 
> Deportes doesnt seem to be active yet though.
> 
> also they were originally supposed to be on 462-463 (before nfl network deal happened)



TWC Deportes seems to have been reassigned tier placement in Texas:


Now it is on the Mas Canales tier and El Paquetazo tier.


I have:


TWC Sportsnet SD on 146

TWC Sportsnet HD on 147

TWC Deportes SD on 338 (was announced for channel 148 on sports pass)

TWC Deportes HD on 723 (was announced for channel 149 on sports pass)


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25860#post_22452077
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25860#post_22452035
> 
> 
> forgot about those 2 in my last list.
> 
> Deportes doesnt seem to be active yet though.
> 
> also they were originally supposed to be on 462-463 (before nfl network deal happened)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TWC Deportes seems to have been reassigned tier placement in Texas:
> 
> 
> Now it is on the Mas Canales tier and El Paquetazo tier.
> 
> 
> I have:
> 
> 
> TWC Sportsnet SD on 146
> 
> TWC Sportsnet HD on 147
> 
> TWC Deportes SD on 338 (was announced for channel 148 on sports pass)
> 
> TWC Deportes HD on 723 (was announced for channel 149 on sports pass)
Click to expand...


maybe you shouldn't be confusing people with channel numbers from other systems...


but it does seem like they put Deportes on the spanish tier


----------



## heinriph




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gtsgts*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25860#post_22448956
> 
> 
> Before I was paying Signature home which was $200 , and on top of that I was paying $56.95 for the premium movie channels. Signature Home Premium View is $230, but it comes with HBO/Showtime/The movie channel/Movie Pass



Wow - thanks for the heads up - I would imagine very few people know about that.


I'm not sure why TWC keeps their plans and channels shrouded in mystery - Premium View is invisible on their website, and in the past (today I see the situation is a bit better) it has been nearly impossible to find a list of channles included in the Movie Pass or Sports Pass, or the plain old price list.


With a bill a good bit over $221, I've been very tempted for some time now to do Signature (mostly to get some decent DVRs) but the $43 I'd spend to get my 4 premiums and another $9 for HD Pass would send me much higher than I already am.


But Premium View at $230 is a great deal, and I just found (thanks to Google, not TWC) a deal whereby you get Premium View via AMEX for $199/mo for the first year. Very close to pulling the trigger now. Couple of questions:


1) HBO/Showtime/The movie channel/Movie Pass is the fixed list, or were those your choices?

2) What does the $230 end up being after taxes and fees and all that?


Thanks again for alerting us to that package!


----------



## DNINE

TW loves hiding things. I had never heard of view either. I am at $211. I don't know if I will go for it but it's nice to know it's available.


I don't think Starz comes with it. I had the Movie Pass for awhile it did not interest me at all. Still would have been nice to know they offer this package.


----------



## beinstein

TWC new charges effective 10/15/2012


Just got a postcard telling me that as of 10/15/2012 TWC will start charging me $3.95/mo "Internet Modem Lease Fee" for the modem they used to provide for free as part of my $175/mo package


I plan to find my own and deprive them of "rental" for their 6 year old modem that I have been using


I expect more surprises with future bills


----------



## DNINE

I am doing the same. TW was kind enough to include a site address letting me know what Modems will work







. I did a quick search they are not as cheap as I thought - $30.00. Cost is ~$80.00.

I will look for a refurb if available.


----------



## tamanaco

From Gizmodo: How to Beat Time Warner’s Bullsh*t Modem Rental Fee http://gizmodo.com/5948616/how-to-beat-time-warners-bullsht-modem-rental-fee


----------



## Brian Casen

Manhattan, Brooklyn/Queens and Mount Vernon


October 3, 2012



In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned:


On September 21, 2012 we launched NFL Network on ch. 176 and NFL Network HD on ch. 462. We also launched NFL RedZone on ch. 177 and NFL RedZone HD on ch. 463. NFL Network will be part of our DTV service offering and NFL RedZone will be part of our Sports Pass offering.


The previously announced launch of TWC SportsNet HD will now launch on ch. 427.


The previously announced launch of TWC Deportes will now launch on chs. 416 and 848 and TWC Deportes HD will now launch on ch. 428. These services will launch as part of our DTV en Español and El Paquetazo service offerings instead of our Sports Pass offering as previously announced.


On or about November 28, 2012 we will launch Retirement Living TV (RLTV) on ch. 180. RLTV will be part of our DTV service offering.


As a reminder:


On or about October 31, 2012 in Manhattan TruTV will move from ch. 79 to ch. 35 and Leased Access will move from ch. 35 to ch. 79. We will also launch the following simulcast: Leased Access on ch. 1848, MNN1 on ch. 1995, MNN2 on ch. 1996, MNN3 on ch. 1997 and MNN4 on ch. 1998.


On or about October 31, 2012 in Brooklyn TruTV will move from ch. 79 to ch. 35 and BCAP2 will move from ch. 35 to ch. 79. We will also launch the following simulcast: BCAP1 on ch. 1995, BCAP2 on ch. 1998, BCAP3 on ch. 1996 and BCAP4 on ch. 1997.


On or about October 31, 2012 in Queens TruTV will move from ch. 79 to ch. 35 and QPTV2 will move from ch. 35 to ch. 79. We will also launch the following simulcasts: QPTV1 on ch. 1995, QPTV2 on ch. 1998, QPTV3 on ch. 1996 and QPTV4 on ch. 1997.


----------



## TravKoolBreeze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25890#post_22457360
> 
> 
> I am doing the same. TW was kind enough to include a site address letting me know what Modems will work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I did a quick search they are not as cheap as I thought - $30.00. Cost is ~$80.00.
> 
> I will look for a refurb if available.



I found one on Amazon for $113 (the SB6141 [Seemed like questionable sellers so I used fulfillment via Amazon]). I came yesterday, called TWC and in 30 minutes, a lot which was hold music, I had the modem working on the service. Note: To avoid the feed, not only do you have to have your own modem, you got to return theirs as well. A trip to 96st is in my future.


BTW: it seems as the service is more consistent on this modem than the old RCA junker.


----------



## DNINE

That is pricey. Whatever happened to the sub $50 modems. No doubt it's better to own then lease but it will take 2 plus years to come ahead. Did you shop at all? I just did a quick search. I was even thinking of updating my router if I could get a Modem combo router? Watch I'll spend the money then two months latter Verizon will hook up my building










Did you take a look at this model? Motorola SBG6580


----------



## TravKoolBreeze

Reading all the reviews, it was wise to buy DOCSIS 3.0 modem just to avoid the 2.0 phase out. There are 3 users in the house so all 3 of us chipped in $35 for the modem so that no one user had to burden the whole cost. The apartment itself is wired with two Wireless N routers and two more routers so it didn't seem beneficial to buy a modem/router combo like the SBG6580. Plus it's reviews as a router does not seem well.


At least we are not Comcast/Charter/Cox who been paying $7/mo for their fee. And I have a feeling if all the cable companies do it, then Verizon/AT&T will do it themselves. I just wish there was better options for DOCSIS 3.0 than the two TWC approved to "buy".


----------



## DNINE

I agree 3.0 makes sense. If your only paying a third it's not so bad. The 6580 is 3.0 and it's a wireless router, I think. I have to compare them more. TW list is awfully small on what you can buy, but what you can lease or use

is a different story. It's a pain either way. I have their cheap RCA modem also. Last year I bought a Linksys dual band wireless N router works great. Now they have a new ac router I don't know what it does besides faster. We have come a long way I remember the 56k modems


----------



## d3193

Any suggestions for those of us that also have a phone connection through TWC? The modem they supplied is a Motorola SBV5121.

I see one on eBay for $30. This looks like a good deal.


----------



## DNINE

It supposed to be on this list. which only has a few. I'm sure there are others but I would check it out.

http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/support/topic.ashx/Buy+or+Lease+Your+Modem


----------



## d3193




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25890#post_22465013
> 
> 
> It supposed to be on this list. which only has a few. I'm sure there are others but I would check it out.
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/support/topic.ashx/Buy+or+Lease+Your+Modem



Thanks.

Of course the one they supplied is not on the list.

Interestingly the list shows the Motorola SBV5222, but when you click on it, the illustration is of a SBV5122. I assume the 5121 is a close enough cousin.


----------



## DNINE

If you have their phone it might be harder to tweak something else. I am sure others will work but your going to have to check all ends. I found this Motorola- SB6121 for around $90 at Walmart but it's not on the list. I think that would work but I am no tech. I might wait a little, everyone is buying that 6141 now which may keep the price up. The next thing TW will do is charge for the Cables in my house


----------



## margoba

Just FYI: My friend just got a new Cisco DVR box, and she claims it is MUCH smaller than her old (Scientific American) one. She got it because of the following scenario: her old box was unable to get On Demand or Start Over. The tech came out and replaced her box with another old box, and was still unable to get OnDemand or StartOver. He went back to the truck and got one of these new Cisco boxes, and it worked fine. She also says that the new box is much faster than the old one.


-barry


----------



## Meteor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *d3193*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25890#post_22464836
> 
> 
> Any suggestions for those of us that also have a phone connection through TWC? The modem they supplied is a Motorola SBV5121.
> 
> I see one on eBay for $30. This looks like a good deal.



I think TWC doesn't charge monthly rental fee if you have a modem - phone combo, I read it somewhere. The best modem to buy is Motorola SB6141, the problem is in such demand right now the price skyrocket, it was around $99 just over a month ago. Don't buy the SB6121 BestBuy presently carrying, isn't in the list and TWC don't activate this model.

FYI , I read TWC is telling customers it would take up to 3 days to activate the new modem, unreal !


----------



## margoba

According to my friend who just bought a modem, it's not just 3 days, but 3 BUSINESS days! Pretty outrageous.


-barry


----------



## Berk32

internet went out briefly last hour - looks like they were moving some things around


----------



## DNINE

I was having an issue with CNN for the past few weeks. 778 would not come on, so with auto HD I just changed to 78 works fine. Yesterday I turned off autohd 778 came back on. So far I have not had it happen on any other channel. Weird because it's a good feature.


----------



## Berk32

I've been doing my chart for almost 6 years (I started with only HD - didn't do a full chart of everything until a year later).


In that time, only 1 HD channel remained in it's original QAM spot - MSGHD - until today...


----------



## jm4duryea

Slow response from cable box.


Oops, I mistakenly posted this as a new thread, it should be under NY, Time Warner. I apologize if this has been posted and responded to. I tried searching first, but did not find my problem. Please point me to the response, if there is one.

Problem: Intermittently, mostly in the evening, my cable box [SA Explorer 8300HDC] stops responding to my remote. I hit channel changes, or guide, and nothing happens. Then maybe after 3-5 minutes it responds, jumping thru all the entries I had made. It sometimes won't even respond to power off. No it's not the batteries in my remote. Last night, I actually went to to box to see if I could change chanels directly, but it did not respond either. I have to boot the machine to get it back. Even still, when it is working, it is very slow esp when I want to do a search. It takes forever to load. Anybody else have this problem? Better yet, anybody have a solution? I have made an appt to have my box replaced, but I'm not convinced that's the problem. I think TW is lacking bandwidth, esp in the evening. Any advice is much appreciated!!


----------



## d3193




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Meteor*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25890#post_22475634
> 
> 
> I think TWC doesn't charge monthly rental fee if you have a modem - phone combo, I read it somewhere. The best modem to buy is Motorola SB6141, the problem is in such demand right now the price skyrocket, it was around $99 just over a month ago. Don't buy the SB6121 BestBuy presently carrying, isn't in the list and TWC don't activate this model.
> 
> FYI , I read TWC is telling customers it would take up to 3 days to activate the new modem, unreal !



Thanks.

I will check with TWC.


----------



## d3193




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jm4duryea*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25890#post_22476967
> 
> 
> Slow response from cable box.
> 
> Oops, I mistakenly posted this as a new thread, it should be under NY, Time Warner. I apologize if this has been posted and responded to. I tried searching first, but did not find my problem. Please point me to the response, if there is one.
> 
> Problem: Intermittently, mostly in the evening, my cable box [SA Explorer 8300HDC] stops responding to my remote. I hit channel changes, or guide, and nothing happens. Then maybe after 3-5 minutes it responds, jumping thru all the entries I had made. It sometimes won't even respond to power off. No it's not the batteries in my remote. Last night, I actually went to to box to see if I could change chanels directly, but it did not respond either. I have to boot the machine to get it back. Even still, when it is working, it is very slow esp when I want to do a search. It takes forever to load. Anybody else have this problem? Better yet, anybody have a solution? I have made an appt to have my box replaced, but I'm not convinced that's the problem. I think TW is lacking bandwidth, esp in the evening. Any advice is much appreciated!!



I had this problem about a month back.

My 8300HDC was so sluggish that I thought it was not getting the signal from the remote, but it was - just taking a very long time to respond. Recently it has started behaving more normally. I assumed the slow response was because of new software, but why is it now not as bad? Was there another software 'upgrade' to fix the problem with the 8300HDC?


----------



## heinriph

This happens to me all the time. There are great days, semi-bad days, and then the days where it's almost impossible to use the box. Both of my boxes are equally affected, although not simultaneously, as far as i can tell.


I've been in the habit of pulling the plug and rebooting my box every day or so for the past few months, but I'm not sure that really accomplishes anything besides giving me a 20 minute break from watching TV (what other electronic device in 2012 takes 20 minutes to boot?).


I'm sure the internal of the box don't appreciate the hard reboot, but it's a more effective and gentle solution than throwing the darn thing against the wall.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heinriph*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25890#post_22477364
> 
> 
> This happens to me all the time. There are great days, semi-bad days, and then the days where it's almost impossible to use the box. Both of my boxes are equally affected, although not simultaneously, as far as i can tell.
> 
> 
> I've been in the habit of pulling the plug and rebooting my box every day or so for the past few months, but I'm not sure that really accomplishes anything besides giving me a 20 minute break from watching TV (what other electronic device in 2012 takes 20 minutes to boot?).
> 
> 
> I'm sure the internal of the box don't appreciate the hard reboot, but it's a more effective and gentle solution than throwing the darn thing against the wall.



20 minutes??? my samsung 3090 takes ~2 minutes to reboot


----------



## vindicator

Anyone else having issues with NFL Network (channel 462) audio? I get the picture and no audio at all with this channel today. It is on all my three boxes.


----------



## heinriph




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25890#post_22477490
> 
> 
> 20 minutes??? my samsung 3090 takes ~2 minutes to reboot



Wow - really?


I'll admit 20 minutes is an off-the-cuff estimate, haven't timed it. Maybe it's just 10 or 15 minutes? Nowhere near 2 minutes...


Seem to recall my old 8300HD was a little faster back in the day, maybe a 5-10 minute boot?


----------



## DNINE

15 minutes is a long time just to boot. I have had problems due to outside cables. If your having constant issues and you keep talking with Customer Service eventually someone will figure it out. It took 4/5 visits a few years back for them to tell me that the cables needed to be replaced. I don't know how they are doing things today but it was nuts.


----------



## jm4duryea

I did notice the problem was exacerbated after a software release. I figured it was time to get a new box, but didn't have the energy to go down an swap it. After last night's inicdent, I decided to call them and have them come and swap the box. So an appointment was made to swap my box as well as my modem because Internet has been really slow for the last year. Well, about an our ago, TWC calls me to say they had an "issue" in my area, was I still having the problem? If not, they would cancel the appt. I told them it was an intermittent problem and that it was greed that my cable box and modem was to be swapped. She told me if the technician didn't think it was a box issue, he wouldn't wwap the box. I told her if the box isn't swapped, then as far as I'm concerned they haven't fixed the problem and I was going to go FiOS. I definitely am going to FiOS, but was delaying because it's such a tedious installation. However, TWC really teed me off with trying to squirm out of an appt.


----------



## DNINE

The first Service Rep you talk to knows very little the one above that person knows a little more. On and on, it's the same thing with a Tech who comes to your house. I try to avoid them at all cost. It is a pain in the a$$. If you have a problem that needs a Service call the more work they do the more they mess things up. Once in a while you get someone who really knows there stuff and handles the problem right away .I wish I could switch to Verizon. I'm sure they have issues but most people a very happy.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25890#post_22476951
> 
> 
> I've been doing my chart for almost 6 years (I started with only HD - didn't do a full chart of everything until a year later).
> 
> In that time, only 1 HD channel remained in it's original QAM spot - MSGHD - until today...



hmm Can you do a new QAM chart curious to see if TWC is getting ready for 8 downstream channel bonding in NYC?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25890#post_22479340
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25890#post_22476951
> 
> 
> I've been doing my chart for almost 6 years (I started with only HD - didn't do a full chart of everything until a year later).
> 
> In that time, only 1 HD channel remained in it's original QAM spot - MSGHD - until today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmm Can you do a new QAM chart curious to see if TWC is getting ready for 8 downstream channel bonding in NYC?
Click to expand...


nope - they moved MSG to channel 40 - completely blocking it.


I did the chart - but I'm gonna double check a few things tonight - seemed like they were in the middle of more changes or something (a few slots that I couldn't match up to anything)


----------



## broadwayblue

I just canceled my TWC service (first FiOS customer in my building) and now I see a pending charge for a full month of service on my credit card. My billing cycle is around the 15th of the month...and I could have sworn TWC charged you in advance. So my question is, should they be charging me my final month (pro-rated, I would assume) or be crediting me back for the remaining days that I have already paid for in the current cycle? Thanks.


P.S. While I won't miss TWC, I will miss being part of this community. You guys have been very helpful and really know your @#$%!


----------



## ronross

*I recently replaced a 8300HD with a 8300HDC (only box TWC UWS had available yesterday). I connected my Apricorn DVR Expander drive* and got a couple of confusing messages that the drive had been used by another DVR and needed to be formatted (confusing in the sense that they were different from the msgs the 8300 initially set) but I kept pressing "A" for format. However, I never got the annoying "there is an external HD attached, etc." msg.

*I went into the diagnostic pages and under DVR info both drives are recognized.


Does this mean the 8300HDC is going to use the external drive?
*

I was given an 8300HDC back in 2007 when Navigator was first rolled out. It was unusable, providing pixelated and stuttering pictures on most HD channels. After some months of paying for poor quality, I was given a 8300 (with Passport) off the truck. Worked great with Passport and eventually with Navigator until the updates of this past summer which broke it (many failed recordings).


This "new" HDC is simply unbelievable. A 160GB HD in 2012? *Six* seconds between key presses on the remote and response?


The rep at the TWC store took my name and told me they would call me when a Samsung with a 500GB HD became available? Does this ever happen?


I think I'm going to have to go with Signature just to get a functioning box. Sigh.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25890#post_22480008
> 
> 
> I just canceled my TWC service (first FiOS customer in my building) and now I see a pending charge for a full month of service on my credit card. My billing cycle is around the 15th of the month...and I could have sworn TWC charged you in advance. So my question is, should they be charging me my final month (pro-rated, I would assume) or be crediting me back for the remaining days that I have already paid for in the current cycle? Thanks.
> 
> 
> P.S. While I won't miss TWC, I will miss being part of this community. You guys have been very helpful and really know your @#$%!



they should be crediting you obviously - but usually it takes time to get the auto-billing updated


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ronross*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25920#post_22480242
> 
> *I recently replaced a 8300HD with a 8300HDC (only box TWC UWS had available yesterday). I connected my Apricorn DVR Expander drive* and got a couple of confusing messages that the drive had been used by another DVR and needed to be formatted (confusing in the sense that they were different from the msgs the 8300 initially set) but I kept pressing "A" for format. However, I never got the annoying "there is an external HD attached, etc." msg.
> 
> *I went into the diagnostic pages and under DVR info both drives are recognized.
> 
> 
> Does this mean the 8300HDC is going to use the external drive?
> *
> 
> I was given an 8300HDC back in 2007 when Navigator was first rolled out. It was unusable, providing pixelated and stuttering pictures on most HD channels. After some months of paying for poor quality, I was given a 8300 (with Passport) off the truck. Worked great with Passport and eventually with Navigator until the updates of this past summer which broke it (many failed recordings).
> 
> 
> This "new" HDC is simply unbelievable. A 160GB HD in 2012? *Six* seconds between key presses on the remote and response?
> 
> 
> The rep at the TWC store took my name and told me they would call me when a Samsung with a 500GB HD became available? Does this ever happen?
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to have to go with Signature just to get a functioning box. Sigh.



the 8300HD was the only box to reliably work with an external drive.


TWC doesnt officially support them - so you're sh!t outta luck.


the 8300HDC box isn't new - but it is the one in stock usually - you have to get lucky when going in to get a better one - usually only the trucks have the newer ones.


Last time I went in to swap my 2nd non-DVR box they offered to put me on a call-back list to get a newer box (i have the sammy 3090 with a 320gb hd that's about 3 years old now).


I've heard plenty of horror stories with newer boxes.


I've done relatively well with my box (although that's because I tend to reboot as soon as I sense something isn't right.)


----------



## jm4duryea




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jm4duryea*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25890#post_22476967
> 
> 
> Slow response from cable box.
> 
> Oops, I mistakenly posted this as a new thread, it should be under NY, Time Warner. I apologize if this has been posted and responded to. I tried searching first, but did not find my problem. Please point me to the response, if there is one.
> 
> Problem: Intermittently, mostly in the evening, my cable box [SA Explorer 8300HDC] stops responding to my remote. I hit channel changes, or guide, and nothing happens. Then maybe after 3-5 minutes it responds, jumping thru all the entries I had made. It sometimes won't even respond to power off. No it's not the batteries in my remote. Last night, I actually went to to box to see if I could change chanels directly, but it did not respond either. I have to boot the machine to get it back. Even still, when it is working, it is very slow esp when I want to do a search. It takes forever to load. Anybody else have this problem? Better yet, anybody have a solution? I have made an appt to have my box replaced, but I'm not convinced that's the problem. I think TW is lacking bandwidth, esp in the evening. Any advice is much appreciated!!



TWC is really trying to weasel out of service calls. I get a second call this morning asking if my service was OK because they had a problem in my area. I told them when I called I was not having the problem because I rebooted my machine to get it respond to my remote. Anyhow, I agreed to let them ship me a new machine and I would hook it up. Of course, they couldn't specify sending me a different model. Anyhow, if this doesn't work, I'm making an appt for my FiOS install.


----------



## Berk32

TWC has done a redesign of their website... again...


as of now the channel change update page is gone.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25920#post_22484141
> 
> 
> TWC has done a redesign of their website... again...
> 
> as of now the channel change update page is gone.



you can still find the channel changes in your local paper and online at the local paper most of the time. I think the new york daily news and Staten Island Advance cover NYC and Staten Island for the legal notices and you have to check the legal section on the web page on the 1st and 3rd wednesday of the month to find the notice.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25920#post_22484169
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25920#post_22484141
> 
> 
> TWC has done a redesign of their website... again...
> 
> as of now the channel change update page is gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can still find the channel changes in your local paper and online at the local paper most of the time. I think the new york daily news and Staten Island Advance cover NYC and Staten Island for the legal notices and you have to check the legal section on the web page on the 1st and 3rd wednesday of the month to find the notice.
Click to expand...


We really should not have to rely on notices in a few random papers to find out about advance changes....


----------



## Berk32

and now the website is back the way it was before.

odd


----------



## ronross




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ronross*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25920#post_22480242
> 
> *I recently replaced a 8300HD with a 8300HDC (only box TWC UWS had available yesterday). I connected my Apricorn DVR Expander drive* and got a couple of confusing messages that the drive had been used by another DVR and needed to be formatted (confusing in the sense that they were different from the msgs the 8300 initially set) but I kept pressing "A" for format. However, I never got the annoying "there is an external HD attached, etc." msg.
> *I went into the diagnostic pages and under DVR info both drives are recognized.
> 
> Does this mean the 8300HDC is going to use the external drive?
> *



I'll answer my own question. The Apricorn DVR expander is definitely working correctly. I disconnected it and tried to play the shows listed as recorded. Without the external drive, none would play and with it all of them would. The percentage used is showing correctly.


All of the problems I had with the 8300HD arbitrarily tuning incorrect resolutions, failing to record, and requiring a specific order in which the tv and the dvr needed to be turned on and off have been resolved.


One plus I wasn't expecting is that the 8300HDC buffers on both tuners.


So given that the external drive is working I can live with the small capacity of the internal HD. The biggest disadvantage of the HDC is how slow it is compared to the HD. Using the guide and changing channels requires patience.


----------



## Meteor

What happened with DVR's 15 minutes fast forward? I read some news a few months back TWC wants to disable fast forward, is this the beginning?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Meteor*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25920#post_22496853
> 
> 
> What happened with DVR's 15 minutes fast forward? I read some news a few months back TWC wants to disable fast forward, is this the beginning?



working fine by me


----------



## TravKoolBreeze

(Assuming) Manhattan, Brooklyn/Queens and Mount Vernon


October 17, 2012

In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned:


The previously announced launch of the following Pac-12 services will now occur on November 1, 2012 and will launch on the following channel positions:


Pac-12 Los Angeles on ch. 370, Pac-12 Los Angeles HD on ch. 390, Pac-12 Arizona on ch. 371, Pac-12 Arizona HD on ch. 391, Pac-12 Washington on ch. 372, Pac-12 Washington HD on ch. 392, Pac-12 Oregon on ch. 373, Pac-12 Oregon HD on ch. 393, Pac-12 Mountain on ch. 374, Pac-12 Mountain HD on ch. 394, Pac-12 Bay Area on ch. 375 and Pac-12 Bay Area HD on ch. 395.


Also on that date, we will launch the following services:


NESN on ch. 193, NESN HD on ch. 447, World Fishing Network on ch. 194, World Fishing Network HD on ch. 448, beIN Sports on ch. 449, beIN Sports HD on ch. 429, beIN Sports en Español on ch. 450 and 841 and beIN Sports en Español HD on ch. 430. NESN, NESN HD, World Fishing Network, World Fishing Network HD, beIN Sports and beIN Sports HD will be part of our Sports Pass offering, while beIN Sports en Español and beIN Sports en Español HD will be part of our DTV en Español and El Paquetazo offerings.

From the NY Daily News classifieds


----------



## Meteor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25920#post_22499819
> 
> 
> working fine by me


Thanks, I'm using an 8300HD. What setting do you use for "DVR Compensation "?

Is really strange I just lost this feature since I haven't got a software update since

April.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TravKoolBreeze*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25920#post_22504008
> 
> 
> (Assuming) Manhattan, Brooklyn/Queens and Mount Vernon
> 
> 
> October 17, 2012
> 
> In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned:
> 
> 
> The previously announced launch of the following Pac-12 services will now occur on November 1, 2012 and will launch on the following channel positions:
> 
> 
> Pac-12 Los Angeles on ch. 370, Pac-12 Los Angeles HD on ch. 390, Pac-12 Arizona on ch. 371, Pac-12 Arizona HD on ch. 391, Pac-12 Washington on ch. 372, Pac-12 Washington HD on ch. 392, Pac-12 Oregon on ch. 373, Pac-12 Oregon HD on ch. 393, Pac-12 Mountain on ch. 374, Pac-12 Mountain HD on ch. 394, Pac-12 Bay Area on ch. 375 and Pac-12 Bay Area HD on ch. 395.
> 
> 
> Also on that date, we will launch the following services:
> 
> 
> NESN on ch. 193, NESN HD on ch. 447, World Fishing Network on ch. 194, World Fishing Network HD on ch. 448, beIN Sports on ch. 449, beIN Sports HD on ch. 429, beIN Sports en Español on ch. 450 and 841 and beIN Sports en Español HD on ch. 430. NESN, NESN HD, World Fishing Network, World Fishing Network HD, beIN Sports and beIN Sports HD will be part of our Sports Pass offering, while beIN Sports en Español and beIN Sports en Español HD will be part of our DTV en Español and El Paquetazo offerings.
> 
> From the NY Daily News classifieds



that's gonna be the only place to fine these now - they're no longer on the TWC website.


----------



## DNINE

It looks like my SA DVR is going down for the count, slowly. I'm getting glitches that I cannot look past any longer. I'll give it a little longer before I swap her out. I don't know what to get or what they will give me. I'm going to try for a Cisco DVR if that's even possible.


The sad part is I'll loose all my Odd Couple recordings. I guess that should be the worst problem I have in life


----------



## Brian Casen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TravKoolBreeze*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25920#post_22504008
> 
> 
> (Assuming) Manhattan, Brooklyn/Queens and Mount Vernon
> 
> 
> October 17, 2012
> 
> In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned:
> 
> The previously announced launch of the following Pac-12 services will now occur on November 1, 2012 and will launch on the following channel positions:
> 
> Pac-12 Los Angeles on ch. 370, Pac-12 Los Angeles HD on ch. 390, Pac-12 Arizona on ch. 371, Pac-12 Arizona HD on ch. 391, Pac-12 Washington on ch. 372, Pac-12 Washington HD on ch. 392, Pac-12 Oregon on ch. 373, Pac-12 Oregon HD on ch. 393, Pac-12 Mountain on ch. 374, Pac-12 Mountain HD on ch. 394, Pac-12 Bay Area on ch. 375 and Pac-12 Bay Area HD on ch. 395.
> 
> Also on that date, we will launch the following services:
> 
> NESN on ch. 193, NESN HD on ch. 447, World Fishing Network on ch. 194, World Fishing Network HD on ch. 448, beIN Sports on ch. 449, beIN Sports HD on ch. 429, beIN Sports en Español on ch. 450 and 841 and beIN Sports en Español HD on ch. 430. NESN, NESN HD, World Fishing Network, World Fishing Network HD, beIN Sports and beIN Sports HD will be part of our Sports Pass offering, while beIN Sports en Español and beIN Sports en Español HD will be part of our DTV en Español and El Paquetazo offerings.
> From the NY Daily News classifieds



The Sports Pass is well worth the money. Which is unusual for cable TV.


----------



## Chris NYC

The TWC 3090 is killing me. It's a really, really slow box. So slow that merely typing the channel (7-0-4) is hit or miss for me. I don't really want to pay for this box anymore. I have a pretty capable HTPC in my entertainment center. If I were to lose the TWC DVR and get a tuner card, how many channels would actually work with the PC card? I'd be happy to lose the premium channels as long as basic cable worked.


----------



## DNINE

The new TWC Web Site seems to be smoother but there is no site map or I couldn't find it. I want to see the itemized price list.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25920#post_22507507
> 
> 
> The new TWC Web Site seems to be smoother but there is no site map or I couldn't find it. I want to see the itemized price list.



seems to be gone - since the website is now nationalized


----------



## DNINE

.

How does one know what their bill will look be when the promo period ends? For me I have to call TW once a year when my discounts expire, without a price list all the cards are in whomever I get on the phone that day Hopefully they will add the list.


----------



## Berk32

just noticed MSG2HD and MSG+2HD are back in the lineup (they were never actually removed from SDV - I accidentally stumbled upon one of them while digging a month or so ago)


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25920#post_22512857
> 
> 
> just noticed MSG2HD and MSG+2HD are back in the lineup (they were never actually removed from SDV - I accidentally stumbled upon one of them while digging a month or so ago)



I Guess hockey is coming back soon, I hope.


----------



## gtsgts

I'm in Brooklyn. Is the yes network not showing for anyone else?


----------



## joeyshmoe

Hi All,


I have an 8300HD and I had set up the Audio Coding = PCM so that I could convert the audio signal through a separate DAC. I just noticed today that this is no longer working. Was there a software update recently? Is anyone else having the same problem? Any help is greatly appreciated because the external DAC I have is far superior to the one in the cable box.


----------



## DNINE

The service rates are back on the home page below help.


TWC emailed me yesterday about fraud, today I get a email that has my account number, amount due, address all correct. It's definitely not from them.


----------



## tamanaco

1:57 PM - Just lost signal in "all" channels (SD and HD) - I'm on the UWS around 88th St and Columbus - Anyone else around the area having any issues? - The Guide and DVR still work


----------



## DNINE

We lost service also. The ondemand works


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamanaco*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25920#post_22544028
> 
> 
> 1:57 PM - Just lost signal in "all" channels (SD and HD) - I'm on the UWS around 88th St and Columbus - Anyone else around the area having any issues? - The Guide and DVR still work



yup - same exact thing.


there was also a big new power outage in Westchester (Knicks practice facility went out) at the exact same time - probably related


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25920#post_22544078
> 
> 
> We lost service also. The ondemand works



thats because ondemand comes from locations much closer than the main tv service distribution


----------



## tamanaco

2:18PM - Signal is back


----------



## kevin120

anyone wanna bet the Nov. 1st adds are shelved temporarily?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25950#post_22544598
> 
> 
> anyone wanna bet the Nov. 1st adds are shelved temporarily?



there's really no reason to wait...


it's not like it's some major change.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin121*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25950#post_22545560
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25950#post_22545118
> 
> 
> there's really no reason to wait...
> 
> it's not like it's some major change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hurricane cripling NYC would be an excuse to delay the additions.
Click to expand...

my point is - why do they need an excuse? it's just not some sort of infrastructure upgrade


----------



## Brian Casen

TWC hasn't added the new sports channels yet but I'm getting the FOX Movie channel (ch.257).


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25950#post_22545724
> 
> 
> my point is - why do they need an excuse? it's just not some sort of infrastructure upgrade



actually there is a infrastructure upgrade which TWC has to add receivers from the cable channels and if the storm delayed the install of the decoders you won't be getting the channels today.


----------



## nyctveng

Kevin120, it's likely the equipment, wiring, etc was in place days if not weeks ago and tested internally already. They don't give a firm launch date then wait til last minute to install receivers.


Berk32, it's not an infrastructure upgrade but launching of new channels/services can generate calls if there is an issue. After a disaster like Sandy with many still without service, non essential launches will be put off til things are back to normal. New installation is probably also postponed til downed aerial drops and other outage related issues are repaired. That general policy applies to all operators.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25950#post_22548053
> 
> 
> Kevin120, it's likely the equipment, wiring, etc was in place days if not weeks ago and tested internally already. They don't give a firm launch date then wait til last minute to install receivers.
> 
> 
> Berk32, it's not an infrastructure upgrade but launching of new channels/services can generate calls if there is an issue. After a disaster like Sandy with many still without service, non essential launches will be put off til things are back to normal. New installation is probably also postponed til downed aerial drops and other outage related issues are repaired. That general policy applies to all operators.



i'm with you completely..


my point was the channels added weren't any major change (just adding to the sports package) - they even went thru with making fox movies off the encore package.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25950#post_22548703
> 
> 
> i'm with you completely..
> 
> my point was the channels added weren't any major change (just adding to the sports package) - they even went thru with making fox movies off the encore package.



did beIN sport get added?


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25950#post_22548703
> 
> 
> i'm with you completely..
> 
> my point was the channels added weren't any major change (just adding to the sports package) - they even went thru with making fox movies off the encore package.



Yes for the most part channel launches are not a big deal but look at the disasters that happened when TWC screwed up launch of Olympic channels, NFL network, and Red Zone. Fox Movie channel is an established channel on the lineup and was a package downgrade and possibly tied to a hard contractual date. If it were the flip and FMC were to go to a higher level package, I'm sure it would have been postponed because customers unaware of the change would call to ask why they lost the service. Key for now is to minimize volume to call centers until things normalize.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25950#post_22549989
> 
> 
> Yes for the most part channel launches are not a big deal but look at the disasters that happened when TWC screwed up launch of Olympic channels, NFL network, and Red Zone. Fox Movie channel is an established channel on the lineup and was a package downgrade and possibly tied to a hard contractual date. If it were the flip and FMC were to go to a higher level package, I'm sure it would have been postponed because customers unaware of the change would call to ask why they lost the service. Key for now is to minimize volume to call centers until things normalize.



beIN sport and beIN espanol showed up in the North Texas market today so I would check to see if you have the channels now in the guide.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25950#post_22550012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25950#post_22549989
> 
> 
> Yes for the most part channel launches are not a big deal but look at the disasters that happened when TWC screwed up launch of Olympic channels, NFL network, and Red Zone. Fox Movie channel is an established channel on the lineup and was a package downgrade and possibly tied to a hard contractual date. If it were the flip and FMC were to go to a higher level package, I'm sure it would have been postponed because customers unaware of the change would call to ask why they lost the service. Key for now is to minimize volume to call centers until things normalize.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beIN sport and beIN espanol showed up in the North Texas market today so I would check to see if you have the channels now in the guide.
Click to expand...


nope.


i guess with the power outage TWc can't communicate with all its nodes - so that is the real holdup.


----------



## Brian Casen

Unbelievable, my cable signal didn't miss a beat during the storm but this morning the cable is out.


----------



## kevin120

Legal notices are back on the TWC website!

http://www.timewarnercable.com/en/about-us/legal/regulatory-notices/programming-legal-notices.html


----------



## skanter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Casen*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25950#post_22555274
> 
> 
> Unbelievable, my cable signal didn't miss a beat during the storm but this morning the cable is out.



Same here. What area are you? I've had no phone, Internet or TV for last 24 hours. Impossible to reach a human at TWC.


----------



## PaulInParkSlope




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gtsgts*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25920#post_22525495
> 
> 
> I'm in Brooklyn. Is the yes network not showing for anyone else?


Not working for me for the past week


----------



## gtsgts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PaulInParkSlope*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25950#post_22562786
> 
> 
> Not working for me for the past week


Someone came out yesterday for me. They spent what felt like 2 hours, and couldn't fix it. They said it's a signal problem, and their sending someone else.


----------



## gtsgts

I called today and they set me up with a same day house call. They apparently had a roaming technician. It's gonna be 6pm. Does anyone know what the latest a technician comes to the house?


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gtsgts*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25950#post_22563552
> 
> 
> I called today and they set me up with a same day house call. They apparently had a roaming technician. It's gonna be 6pm. Does anyone know what the latest a technician comes to the house?



Latest official scheduled time frame for appointments is 5-9pm but factors like safety (dark and/or inaccesible outdoor areas), access to equipment (locked utility closets in apartment buildings) and other factors come to play.


----------



## gtsgts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25950#post_22563880
> 
> 
> Latest official scheduled time frame for appointments is 5-9pm but factors like safety (dark and/or inaccesible outdoor areas), access to equipment (locked utility closets in apartment buildings) and other factors come to play.


They never came. Didn't even have the decency to call me.


----------



## Meteor

BeInHD is in the lineup this morning Ch 429, 430 and 449, 450


----------



## Berk32

NY Daily News posted the legal notice from 3 weeks ago... same exact stuff - same 11/1 date


----------



## Chris NYC

Does anybody know if I cancel TWC down to just cable modem access if I would be able to receive local network channels (NBC, FOX, ABC) via TWC's coax? I see some info about that being true years back but wondering if it still applies. I'd like to drop the TWC DVR for my own capture card setup.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chris NYC*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25950#post_22566968
> 
> 
> Does anybody know if I cancel TWC down to just cable modem access if I would be able to receive local network channels (NBC, FOX, ABC) via TWC's coax? I see some info about that being true years back but wondering if it still applies. I'd like to drop the TWC DVR for my own capture card setup.



for now - yes - but that may not last forever.


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chris NYC*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25950#post_22566968
> 
> 
> Does anybody know if I cancel TWC down to just cable modem access if I would be able to receive local network channels (NBC, FOX, ABC) via TWC's coax? I see some info about that being true years back but wondering if it still applies. I'd like to drop the TWC DVR for my own capture card setup.



Won't last long
http://www.thestreet.com/story/11737462/1/fcc-to-allow-basic-cable-tv-encryption.html


----------



## Berk32

November 7, 2012 (from the website)


Starting on November 12, ending on November 18 2012 we will air a free preview of the following services: ART, TVB1, CCTV/CTI, ETTV China, ETTV Drama, ETTV Financial News, ETTV NY, ETTV News, ETTV YoYo, Phoenix North American, Phoenix Info News, Chinese Cinema, Chinese Prime, Sino TV, TV5 Monde, DW Amerika, Antenna TV, NG TV, Israeli Network, MediaSet Italia, RAI International, TV Japan, TV Polina, Polski Radio1 and 3, RTPI, TV Globo, PFC, Channel One Russia, Vremya, MusikaProvogo, Dom Kino, CTC Network, NTV America, RTN, RTN Plus, RTN Planeta, Rossiya, RTVi, TV 1000 Russian Kino, The Bangladesh Channel, Bollywood Hits on Demand, ITV Gold, Sahara Filmy, Set Asia, Star India News, Star India Plus, Star India Gold, Life OK, TV Asia, UTV Movies, Zee TV, AAJ, Jus Punjabi, Neo Cricket, GMA Pinoy, GMA Life TV, Fillipino on Demand, The Fillipino Channel. The services will be available to all of our digital customers.


----------



## DNINE

I went to 96th St the other day to change my old RCA Modem, they gave me a Motorola Modem that is twice the size and weight. It looks like it was put together in someone's Garage. I figured I get something the size of pack of Cigarettes this thing is a Toaster Oven. And I had to wait for it. Anyone else buy a modem that works?


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25950#post_22571166
> 
> 
> I went to 96th St the other day to change my old RCA Modem, they gave me a Motorola Modem that is twice the size and weight. It looks like it was put together in someone's Garage. I figured I get something the size of pack of Cigarettes this thing is a Toaster Oven. And I had to wait for it. Anyone else buy a modem that works?



Model Number?


----------



## DNINE

Motorola SBG6580


I have it plugged into a Cisco 2500, the specs say the Motto is wireless, I don't know. I don't pay TW for a Router maybe they just gave me this without realizing it. One thing is there have been some drops or pauses a couple of times. No big deal though, works Ok.


----------



## nony




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25920_60#post_22571166
> 
> 
> I went to 96th St the other day to change my old RCA Modem, they gave me a Motorola Modem that is twice the size and weight. It looks like it was put together in someone's Garage. I figured I get something the size of pack of Cigarettes this thing is a Toaster Oven. And I had to wait for it. Anyone else buy a modem that works?


I picked up an Arris TG862G (DOCSIS 3.0) unit at 23rd St this week as my RCA DCM425 never recovered from the outage.


The Good: It comes with a built-in power supply and that's a good thing because I hate walwarts.


The Bad: The built-in wifi uses known encryption keys by default (which gives you zero bits of password entropy). Make sure you change the encryption keys and other security parameters.


The Ugly: TWC doesn't allow you to lock down this hybrid device because they have disabled the basic user configuration screens, so you can't change the encryption keys (e.g the WPA2 PSK) and other security parameters from their defaults


The Exception: If you have Signature service, you are able to access the configuration setup screens.


The Takeaway: Do not trust the wifi on this device as your communications can be intercepted in a fraction of a second (worse than WEP) - unless you have have a death wish and want to be hacked

The Workaround:

1. Consider the TG862G to be an untrusted device and situate it in your untrusted network segment

2. Have TWC provision the device for bridge mode and use your own router/firewall to lock down your internal network (The wifi is disabled in bridge mode - so i'm told by level-3 internet support)


Or you can purchase your own device...

Or you can upgrade to Signature service...

Or you can bury your head in the sand...


specsheet - http://www.arrisi.com/product_catalog/_docs/_specsheet/TG862G_PF_16APR12.pdf 

setup guide - http://www.arrisi.com/support/documentation/user_guides/_docs/ARRIS_Router_Setup_Web_GUI_UG.pdf 


Notice all of the features & functions in the setup guide that you can customize- if and only if, you have signature service.


-nony


----------



## DNINE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nony*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25950#post_22574133
> 
> 
> I picked up an Arris TG862G (DOCSIS 3.0) unit at 23rd St this week as my RCA DCM425 never recovered from the outage.
> 
> The Good: It comes with a built-in power supply and that's a good thing because I hate walwarts.
> 
> The Bad: The built-in wifi uses known encryption keys by default (which gives you zero bits of password entropy). Make sure you change the encryption keys and other security parameters.
> 
> The Ugly: TWC doesn't allow you to lock down this hybrid device because they have disabled the basic user configuration screens, so you can't change the encryption keys (e.g the WPA2 PSK) and other security parameters from their defaults
> 
> The Exception: If you have Signature service, you are able to access the configuration setup screens.
> 
> The Takaway: Do not trust the wifi on this device as your communications can be intercepted in a fraction of a second (worse than WEP) - unless you have have a death wish and want to be hacked
> The Workaround:
> 
> 1. Consider the TG862G to be an untrusted device and situate it in your untrusted network segment
> 
> 2. Have TWC provision the device for bridged mode and use your own router/firewall to lock down your internal network (The wifi is disabled in bridged mode - so i'm told by level-3 internet support)
> 
> Or you can purchase your own device...
> 
> Or you can upgrade to Signature service...
> 
> Or you can bury your head in the sand...
> 
> specsheet - http://www.arrisi.com/product_catalog/_docs/_specsheet/TG862G_PF_16APR12.pdf
> 
> setup guide - http://www.arrisi.com/support/documentation/user_guides/_docs/ARRIS_Router_Setup_Web_GUI_UG.pdf
> 
> Notice all of the features & functions in the setup guide that you can customize- if and only if, you have signature service.
> 
> -nony



Do I have to worry about the Motorola if I am not using it for wireless? I'm using my Cisco e2500 plugged directly into the

Motorola which has it's own encryption.

Should I do the same workaround #2


I don't know how reliable the speed test are- with the RCA I was getting ~20mbps down 1mbps up. The same tests show 10 and 1.


----------



## nony




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25920_60#post_22574527
> 
> 
> Do I have to worry about the Motorola if I am not using it for wireless? I'm using my Cisco e2500 plugged directly into the
> 
> Motorola which has it's own encryption.
> 
> Should I do the same workaround #2
> 
> 
> I don't know how reliable the speed test are- with the RCA I was getting ~20mbps down 1mbps up. The same tests show 10 and 1.


You should be ok if your e2500 has been configured to provide routing/firewall/wifi security for your internal network. Presumably, your motorola has already been provisioned for bridge mode operation. Verify that your e2500 has an external, routable, ip address.


Speedtest - you might want to try the local TWC site and report back: http://speedtest.nyc.rr.com/ 


-nony


----------



## DNINE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nony*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25980#post_22574634
> 
> 
> You should be ok if your e2500 has been configured to provide routing/firewall/wifi security for your internal network. Presumably, your motorola has already been provisioned for bridged mode operation. Verify that your e2500 has an external, routable, ip address.
> 
> Speedtest - you might want to try the local TWC site and report back: http://speedtest.nyc.rr.com/
> 
> -nony



Thanks for the reply.

Yes I am pretty sure your right about the Motorola. I don't think it would work unless it was set that way. It was P&P right away no problems. On the other hand who knows what some people can get away with these days. I checked with Cisco they confirmed the e2500 was secure. My network is secure.

I use that TW speed test. My numbers 5 minutes ago were 10.01 and 98. The same +/- when I use Cisco's . The RCA I would get double, 20-25 but the up

has always been around 1. Strange, that's why I question the test itself. I haven't felt any difference, yet.


----------



## corduroyg

anyone know why the last couple laker games on timewarner sportsnet (427) were blacked out in nyc?? huge laker fan and didnt get nba league pass because of this channel, watched the first couple laker games fine on that channel, but friday nite and sunday nite's games were both blacked out, what gives???


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *corduroyg*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25980#post_22579737
> 
> 
> anyone know why the last couple laker games on timewarner sportsnet (427) were blacked out in nyc?? huge laker fan and didnt get nba league pass because of this channel, watched the first couple laker games fine on that channel, but friday nite and sunday nite's games were both blacked out, what gives???



You were not supposed to be getting Lakers games on the channel to begin with it is a national version of the channel with LA sports games from the 2012 seasons blacked out classic games come through as they are not subject to blackout.


----------



## nony




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25980_60#post_22575211
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nony*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25980#post_22574634
> 
> 
> You should be ok if your e2500 has been configured to provide routing/firewall/wifi security for your internal network. Presumably, your motorola has already been provisioned for bridged mode operation. Verify that your e2500 has an external, routable, ip address.
> 
> Speedtest - you might want to try the local TWC site and report back: http://speedtest.nyc.rr.com/
> 
> -nony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Yes I am pretty sure your right about the Motorola. I don't think it would work unless it was set that way. It was P&P right away no problems. On the other hand who knows what some people can get away with these days. I checked with Cisco they confirmed the e2500 was secure. My network is secure.
> 
> I use that TW speed test. My numbers 5 minutes ago were 10.01 and 98. The same +/- when I use Cisco's . The RCA I would get double, 20-25 but the up
> 
> has always been around 1. Strange, that's why I question the test itself. I haven't felt any difference, yet.
Click to expand...

Actually, you wouldn't need to be provisioned in bridge mode for your internal router to work. My internal router was working before I was reconfigured to bridge mode. The external interface was assigned a 192.168.0.xxx address via DHCP by the cable modem. But certain functions such as limited port forwarding (in my case) would not work.


I have found the TWC speed test to be a good general indicator that my speed caps have been provisioned correctly. I currently take a performance hit of ~10 to 15% when benchmarking over wifi through my internal router compared to a direct, hardwired connection to my cable modem (which I haven't attempted to tweak as yet). If you are supposed to get 20Mbps downstream, and you're only seeing 10Mbps, you have a problem.


-nony


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *corduroyg*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25980#post_22579737
> 
> 
> anyone know why the last couple laker games on timewarner sportsnet (427) were blacked out in nyc?? huge laker fan and didnt get nba league pass because of this channel, watched the first couple laker games fine on that channel, but friday nite and sunday nite's games were both blacked out, what gives???



It's possible the first few games ended up being shown because league pass was on a free preview the first week.


But there's no way games are supposed to be on that channel outside the lakers market - league rules


----------



## Chris NYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25950#post_22567411
> 
> 
> for now - yes - but that may not last forever.



Well, looks like I am getting about 76 channels clear (of which 15 are HD) but weed out the foreign language, shopping, and c-spans and there's about half-a-dozen worth watching, including the local channels and TBS. I can't complain, beats diddling with an antenna. If it ends one day soon, it ends. No worries.


----------



## Berk32

November 21, 2012 (from NY Daily News)


The previously announced launch of RLTV scheduled for November 28, 2012 will now occur on ch. 191. As a reminder, this service will be part of our Digital service offering. On or about December 27, 2012 we will launch BBC World News on ch. 156 in Manhattan and Mount Vernon and on ch. 126 in Brooklyn and Queens. We will launch BBC World News HD on ch. 698. These services will part of our Digital service offering. Also on that date in Manhattan, Brooklyn and Queens, we will move BBC America from our Digital service offering to our Standard service offering.


----------



## GabeG

Hi All -


I'm having trouble finding out the answer to this question:


do either of the whole house compatible dvr boxes (cysco 8642 / samsung 3272) work with an external hard drive? I'm currently using one with my 8300hd and don't want to lose the extra space. Thanks for any info!


----------



## TravKoolBreeze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25980#post_22610133
> 
> 
> November 21, 2012 (from NY Daily News)
> 
> On or about December 27, 2012 we will launch BBC World News on ch. 156 in Manhattan and Mount Vernon and on ch. 126 in Brooklyn and Queens. We will launch BBC World News HD on ch. 698. These services will part of our Digital service offering. Also on that date in Manhattan, Brooklyn and Queens, we will move BBC America from our Digital service offering to our Standard service offering.



It's nice to see that BBC World News is finally being added. I wonder what will happen to the Pre-Sandy HD sports channels now if they are adding new channels once again.


----------



## Berk32

a warning to anyone who may have checked out some of the international channels during the free preview period - check you bill - they f*cked up and charged people if you "ordered" during the free week.


----------



## beinstein

didn't see that but wonder if anyone is seeing a statement credit for the week where we had no service in lower Manhattan?


----------



## Chris NYC

We got about a 10% credit for the blackout days on our bill.


----------



## beinstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25980#post_22615603
> 
> 
> a warning to anyone who may have checked out some of the international channels during the free preview period - check you bill - they f*cked up and charged people if you "ordered" during the free week.



Yup- got a bill for over $270 even with Sandy Credit


Loosk like they signed us up without asking


12/01-12/30 Filipino Pass Plus

Filipino Channel $7.48, Filipino Gma Passport $17.51, Filipino On Demand $0.00

$24.99


12/01-12/30 Hindi Pass Plus

Set Asia $6.66, Zee TV $6.67, Neo Cricket $4.44, TV Asia $6.67, Filmy $6.67, Bollywood On Demand $4.44, ITV Gold $4.44

You've Saved $49.66 By Subscribing To This Package.

$39.99


on a very long hold cue with them now


----------



## beinstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beinstein*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25980#post_22626531
> 
> 
> Yup- got a bill for over $270 even with Sandy Credit
> 
> Loosk like they signed us up without asking
> 
> 12/01-12/30 Filipino Pass Plus
> 
> Filipino Channel $7.48, Filipino Gma Passport $17.51, Filipino On Demand $0.00
> 
> $24.99
> 
> 12/01-12/30 Hindi Pass Plus
> 
> Set Asia $6.66, Zee TV $6.67, Neo Cricket $4.44, TV Asia $6.67, Filmy $6.67, Bollywood On Demand $4.44, ITV Gold $4.44
> 
> You've Saved $49.66 By Subscribing To This Package.
> 
> $39.99
> 
> on a very long hold cue with them now



BTW- there doesn;t see to be any way to remove these online


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beinstein*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25980#post_22626549
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beinstein*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25980#post_22626531
> 
> 
> Yup- got a bill for over $270 even with Sandy Credit
> 
> Loosk like they signed us up without asking
> 
> 12/01-12/30 Filipino Pass Plus
> 
> Filipino Channel $7.48, Filipino Gma Passport $17.51, Filipino On Demand $0.00
> 
> $24.99
> 
> 12/01-12/30 Hindi Pass Plus
> 
> Set Asia $6.66, Zee TV $6.67, Neo Cricket $4.44, TV Asia $6.67, Filmy $6.67, Bollywood On Demand $4.44, ITV Gold $4.44
> 
> You've Saved $49.66 By Subscribing To This Package.
> 
> $39.99
> 
> on a very long hold cue with them now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW- there doesn;t see to be any way to remove these online
Click to expand...


there is no way online - but if you chose the phone option to downgrade/cancel - you'll get thru quickly


----------



## beinstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25980#post_22626688
> 
> 
> there is no way online - but if you chose the phone option to downgrade/cancel - you'll get thru quickly



finally got thru- removed $102.12 in overcharges


----------



## Berk32

RLTV added on 191 as announced


don't see anything else... no sign of those channels scheduled for 4 weeks ago


----------



## Berk32

Amazing... they have finally made use of Analog channel 99... it's been FOUR years (since analog VH1 was removed).... and for the first time it has digital content.

some stuff moving around - looks like they're getting a block in the 40s ready for more Internet... finally...


----------



## scott_bernstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25980#post_22610133
> 
> 
> November 21, 2012 (from NY Daily News)
> 
> The previously announced launch of RLTV scheduled for November 28, 2012 will now occur on ch. 191. As a reminder, this service will be part of our Digital service offering. On or about December 27, 2012 we will launch BBC World News on ch. 156 in Manhattan and Mount Vernon and on ch. 126 in Brooklyn and Queens. We will launch BBC World News HD on ch. 698. These services will part of our Digital service offering. Also on that date in Manhattan, Brooklyn and Queens, we will move BBC America from our Digital service offering to our Standard service offering.


BBC World News HD is one that I'm actually jealous about, now that I moved to FIOS. I watch quite a bit of the SD version of the channel which they've had on FIOS since I've been a subscriber, but the channel seems to ignore the fact that some folks are watching it in 4x3 SD and occasionally things like text or peoples' heads get chopped off! (I think this is the only channel I've ever seen that happen on). For me, this has almost (but not quite) filled the void of not having NY1 to watch (which I still miss).


When CNN and other US news channels are running nothing but endless fluff, I can always count on BBC World News to be covering "actual" news (though I could do without some of their sports coverage....).


----------



## Berk32

trutv is now on both 735 and 779....


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25980#post_22650884
> 
> 
> trutv is now on both 735 and 779....


Leased Access on 79 was suppose to be mapped on 79 and something in the 1800s according to the blue slate that is on between programs but its not.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25980#post_22653894
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25980#post_22650884
> 
> 
> trutv is now on both 735 and 779....
> 
> 
> 
> Leased Access on 79 was suppose to be mapped on 79 and something in the 1800s according to the blue slate that is on between programs but its not.
Click to expand...


there's a lot of things that were supposed to happen that haven't.....


another recent example - the spanish BeIn was supposed to be simulcast on 841 (which would make sense considering it's only on the Spanish package) - but its not there


----------



## Berk32

Even worse - they announce a channel - say they added it - have it listed in the website channel lineup - yet they never actually added it...

it's now been 2 years since TWC claimed they added Halogen Network on ch. 188 and Inspiration Network on ch. 189....


----------



## trublu

Anyone else getting ESPN2HD 729 looking like SD?


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25980#post_22659393
> 
> 
> Even worse - they announce a channel - say they added it - have it listed in the website channel lineup - yet they never actually added it...
> 
> it's now been 2 years since TWC claimed they added Halogen Network on ch. 188 and Inspiration Network on ch. 189....


The channel lineup on TWC's website is maintained by FYI television. They also provide inaccurate guide listings for fios cable boxes which has been a cause of complaints since day one. FYI sucks big time.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25980#post_22662189
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25980#post_22659393
> 
> 
> Even worse - they announce a channel - say they added it - have it listed in the website channel lineup - yet they never actually added it...
> 
> it's now been 2 years since TWC claimed they added Halogen Network on ch. 188 and Inspiration Network on ch. 189....
> 
> 
> 
> The channel lineup on TWC's website is maintained by FYI television. They also provide inaccurate guide listings for fios cable boxes which has been a cause of complaints since day one. FYI sucks big time.
Click to expand...


It's not just the lineup thats the problem - the channels were on the announcement page - and even later said "added" (check this thread from about 2 years ago...)


----------



## Berk32

December 5, 2012


On November 27, 2012 in Manhattan, Brooklyn and Queens we launched a simulcast of TruTV HD on ch. 735. On or about January 9, 2013 we will launch Hallmark Movie Channel on ch. 110 in Manhattan, Brooklyn and Queens and on ch. 146 in Mount Vernon. Hallmark Movie Channel will be part of our DTV service offering. Also on this date in Manhattan, Brooklyn and Queens we will drop TruTV HD from ch. 779. Beginning January 11, 2013 and ending on January 13, 2013 we will have a Free Preview of all the Showtime services. During the Free Preview period these services will be open to all digital subscribers. If you do not wish to participate in this Free Preview, please contact your local Customer Service department to have the services blocked.


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

Huh.


> Quote:
> NEW YORK CITY (Dec. 5, 2012) – As a thank you to customers of Time Warner Cable’s most popular Internet service, the company is boosting the maximum download speed for Standard Internet by 50-percent this month, from 10 Mbps to 15 Mbps, for customers throughout its New York City service area. The faster speeds will be also launched to Standard Internet customers in the rest of Time Warner Cable’s service areas this month.
> 
> 
> Standard Internet customers will receive the faster speeds automatically this month, but can upgrade immediately by pushing the “Reset” button on their modems, or if it doesn’t have a reset button, by unplugging the power cord from the modem for 10 seconds, plugging it back in and then rebooting their computer.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25980#post_22665590
> 
> 
> Huh.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> NEW YORK CITY (Dec. 5, 2012) – As a thank you to customers of Time Warner Cable’s most popular Internet service, the company is boosting the maximum download speed for Standard Internet by 50-percent this month, from 10 Mbps to 15 Mbps, for customers throughout its New York City service area. The faster speeds will be also launched to Standard Internet customers in the rest of Time Warner Cable’s service areas this month.
> 
> 
> Standard Internet customers will receive the faster speeds automatically this month, but can upgrade immediately by pushing the “Reset” button on their modems, or if it doesn’t have a reset button, by unplugging the power cord from the modem for 10 seconds, plugging it back in and then rebooting their computer.
Click to expand...


I saw this boost a long time ago


----------



## net_synapse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25980#post_22667361
> 
> 
> I saw this boost a long time ago



Same Here...My speed was increased several weeks ago.


----------



## gtsgts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *trublu*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25980#post_22660953
> 
> 
> Anyone else getting ESPN2HD 729 looking like SD?


Yeah, I'm having the same problem.


----------



## gtsgts

The TWC TV app got on-demand content. I love it.


----------



## DNINE

I picked up a Samsung SMT-H3362 the other day for one of my sets, it's terrible. Non responsive on many channels or freezes up. What boxes are people trying to get these days? Is HDMI a problem on all the boxes Audio up down doesn't work with the TW remote.


----------



## Brian Casen

BBC World HD (Ch.698) is on my guide. So far there is just a black screen on the channel.


----------



## Berk32

December 19, 2012


On or about January 1, 2013, Ovation and Ovation HD will no longer be available as part of our service offering.


On or about January 7, 2013 WFUT (Telefutura) will be rebranded as UniMa. On or about January 18, 2013 Nuvo TV will no longer be available as part of our DTV service offering. Nuvo TV will continue to be part of our El Paquetazo and DTV en EspaÃ±ol service offering.


----------



## nony




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Casen*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25980_60#post_22720194
> 
> 
> BBC World HD (Ch.698) is on my guide. So far there is just a black screen on the channel.


BBC World has now been turned up in NYC -


156 SD (Manhattan)

698 HD


-nony


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26010#post_22721740
> 
> 
> December 19, 2012
> 
> On or about January 1, 2013, Ovation and Ovation HD will no longer be available as part of our service offering.



Ouch. That sucks.







I wonder why.


----------



## ILW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26010#post_22749226
> 
> 
> Ouch. That sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why.



Here's the story: http://www.multichannel.com/distribution/time-warner-cable-drop-ovation/140801


----------



## Brian Casen

Brooklyn, Queens, Manhattan, Mount Vernon


January 2, 2013


Time Warner Cable’s agreements with programmers and broadcasters to carry their services and stations routinely expire from time to time. We are usually able to obtain renewals or extensions of such agreements, but in order to comply with applicable regulations, we must inform you when an agreement is about to expire. The following agreements are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services/stations in the near future:


AAJ, Africa Channel, Africa Channel HD, Chinese Channel, Chinese Cinema, CNC World, Current TV, E!, E! HD, Ecuavisa, Encore, Encore HD, Encore Action, Encore Drama, Encore Love, Encore Suspense, Encore Family, Encore Westerns, GOL TV, GOL TV HD, Hallmark, Hallmark HD, Hallmark Movie Channel HD, Halogen, IFC, IFC HD, Jus Punjabi, KBN, LATV, Lifetime, Lifetime HD, Lifetime Movie Network, Lifetime Movie Network HD, Lifetime Real Women, Media Korea TV (MKTV), Music Choice, News 12, NHL Center Ice, NHL Network, NHL Network HD, Ovation, Ovation HD, Polski Radio, ShopNBC, Smithsonian HD, STARZ!, STARZ! HD, Starz Cinema, Starz Comedy, Starz Comedy HD, Starz Edge, Starz Edge HD, Starz in Black, Starz Kids and Family, Starz Kids and Family HD, Style Network, Style Network HD, Supercanal, Telemicro International, The Bangladesh Channel, TV Polonia, WE, WE HD, and Youtoo TV.


In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned:


On December 20, 2012 nbcNY was rebranded as COZI TV.


----------



## nyctveng

TWC drops Current
http://www.multichannel.com/distribution/al-jazeera-acquires-current-tv/140981


----------



## TravKoolBreeze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26010#post_22777573
> 
> 
> TWC drops Current
> http://www.multichannel.com/distribution/al-jazeera-acquires-current-tv/140981



Maybe TWC will bring AJA back at a later date . As a News person (international especially), I would prefer them back. It just seemed odd that they drop the channel to make into AJA while keeping beIn Sport which is owned by the same people.


----------



## oprig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nony*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26010#post_22748855
> 
> 
> BBC World has now been turned up in NYC -
> 
> 156 SD (Manhattan)
> 
> 698 HD
> 
> -nony



I can see these channels on my cable box, but not on my Ceton InfiniTV HTPC.


Anyone know how long it takes to get these channels added to the guide information (which I think is received via zap2it)?


----------



## oprig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oprig*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26010#post_22781889
> 
> 
> I can see these channels on my cable box, but not on my Ceton InfiniTV HTPC.
> 
> Anyone know how long it takes to get these channels added to the guide information (which I think is received via zap2it)?



The 2 BBC World channels are not displayed on the TWCNYC listings website nor on zap2it website. I emailed zap2it to let them know the omission but I'm not holding my breath for a resolution.


On the plus side, my cable bill has gone down quite a bit this month as I got rid of my TWC DVR and converted over to Ceton InfiniTV.


----------



## hansangb

I just found out that my Condo will bring in Verizon FiOS in the spring. I'm actually quite happy with the cable lineup at TWC. But even with Signature home service, the upload speed of the Internet is too slow. By the way, for those of you having issues with picture quality, chances are that your cables (physical) are not up to spec. When I moved and replaced all my cables to Belden Duobond cables, all my problems went away. Anyway, now that FiOS carries BBC America HD, I can finally make the switch (I have to have my fill of Top Gear!










One other thing, I heard from a FiOS user that he can answer the phone using his TV. Perhaps I misheard him, but I'm pretty sure that's what he said. I didn't think I would like the CallerID on the TV, but having gotten used to it, it's a nice feature.


----------



## gtsgts

Time Warner Cable's TWC TV is coming to Roku streaming boxes.

http://www.engadget.com/2013/01/07/time-warner-cable-twc-tv-on-roku/ 


I'm all for this. This sounds like a money saver. I have 3 boxes in my house. Keeping 1, and getting rid of 2 sounds good to me.


----------



## mgsports

I hope local Channels to and in all Time Warner area's including KC.


----------



## lem0nayde

I hope they use this opportunity to renegotiate with Starz and bring HD content to Starz On Demand. It's a ridiculous rip-off that they don't already have it.


--


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Casen*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26000_100#post_22777010
> 
> 
> The following agreements are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services/stations in the near future...
> 
> STARZ!, STARZ! HD, Starz Cinema, Starz Comedy, Starz Comedy HD, Starz Edge, Starz Edge HD, Starz in Black, Starz Kids and Family, Starz Kids.


----------



## lem0nayde

Has anyone gotten the small DVR listed on this page:

http://www.timewarnercable.com/en/residential-home/tv/equipment.html under "TV Equipment / DVR Box and Service" at the bottom?


I've never seen it before, but it looks a heck of a lot more modern than the giant box sitting in my media center. Wondering if there are any benefits/performance enhancements that go with it. (Or drawbacks, knowing TWC.)


Here is a pic:


----------



## Brian Casen

Showtime will be free between Jan.11-13


----------



## DNINE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lem0nayde*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26010#post_22798346
> 
> 
> Has anyone gotten the small DVR listed on this page:
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/en/residential-home/tv/equipment.html under "TV Equipment / DVR Box and Service" at the bottom?
> 
> 
> I've never seen it before, but it looks a heck of a lot more modern than the giant box sitting in my media center. Wondering if there are any benefits/performance enhancements that go with it. (Or drawbacks, knowing TWC.)
> 
> 
> Here is a pic:




It doesn't say what your choices will be. I think it adds up to be more than Premier or the same amount but you get less.


----------



## Berk32

January 16, 2013


On or about March 6, 2013 in Manhattan, Brooklyn and Queens NYC TV will move from ch. 71 to ch. 1994 and BBC America will move from ch. 106 to ch. 71.


On or about March 7, 2013 we will cease carriage of Juicy on Demand (ch. 302) and all its programming content will be moved to Adult on Demand (ch. 300)


Beginning March 29, 2013 and ending on April 1, 2013 we will have a Free Preview of all the HBO services. During the Free Preview period these services will be open to all digital subscribers. If you do not wish to participate in this Free Preview, please contact your local Customer Service department to have the services blocked


----------



## Berk32

There's also a warning over at http://www.timewarnercable.com/en/residential-home/support/overview.html that they're updating box software over the next 2 weeks


----------



## heinriph




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26010#post_22837598
> 
> 
> There's also a warning over at http://www.timewarnercable.com/en/residential-home/support/overview.html that they're updating box software over the next 2 weeks



Gotta love TWC's website - don't see anything there... poked about, but like searching for a needle in a haystack.


Hope the software update solves some of the biggest bugs - like when you're in the guide and press 'up' or 'down' once, and get the infinite scrolling....


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heinriph*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26010#post_22841044
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26010#post_22837598
> 
> 
> There's also a warning over at http://www.timewarnercable.com/en/residential-home/support/overview.html that they're updating box software over the next 2 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love TWC's website - don't see anything there... poked about, but like searching for a needle in a haystack.
> 
> 
> Hope the software update solves some of the biggest bugs - like when you're in the guide and press 'up' or 'down' once, and get the infinite scrolling....
Click to expand...


you probably didnt have your location set on the site


----------



## Berk32

MSG+2HD will finally see some activity tonight with the NHL returning


EDIT - anyone getting a picture for the Devils broadcast on the HD channel 196?


----------



## Berk32

I called about an hour ago - both 195 and 196 were coming in black in the office too.


works now


----------



## DNINE

The buffer on my DVR is back to 1 hour on both tuners. This SA box was on the way out all of a sudden it got a second wind, knock wood. I still have a Samsung that stinks big time.


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26010#post_22837598
> 
> 
> There's also a warning over at http://www.timewarnercable.com/en/residential-home/support/overview.html that they're updating box software over the next 2 weeks



Anyone know what the firmware upgrade is? Or what firmware number it is?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26010#post_22864284
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26010#post_22837598
> 
> 
> There's also a warning over at http://www.timewarnercable.com/en/residential-home/support/overview.html that they're updating box software over the next 2 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know what the firmware upgrade is? Or what firmware number it is?
Click to expand...


I'm guessing 6.0.0_19


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26010#post_22866273
> 
> 
> I'm guessing 6.0.0_19



Mine was updated this morning. The menu seems to be MUCH faster. Other than that, I have no idea if anything was changed.


----------



## DNINE

How do I find out what Version my box is using?


----------



## JR_in_NYC

My Samsung SMT-H3272 was updated last night. It is now running version V6.0.5.3 (V2136). Only two changes I can see. You can now show subscribed channels only in the guide. You can also change the color of the guide.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JR_in_NYC*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26040#post_22872817
> 
> 
> My Samsung SMT-H3272 was updated last night. It is now running version V6.0.5.3 (V2136). Only two changes I can see. You can now show subscribed channels only in the guide. You can also change the color of the guide.



what are the new color schemes?


----------



## orbeyonde

blue or yellow.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Hmmm, that 6.x update must be for Sammies, just got a new Cisco 8742HD and it's still running 5.2.0_9 (just re-loaded firmware yesterday, 1/31/13).


BTW, this box does seem nice, it IS much smaller, all black, and comes with a 500G drive!


But I DO have a question... obviously, I did do some playing around. Something seems to work much better than it has in the past (shocker), I'd like to confirm it. In the past, the Picture Size "Zoom" option seemed to always zoom the picture no matter from what source. NOW, it seems to ONLY do that when one gets black borders on all 4 sides (which I remember being called "window-boxed"). Leaving it in Zoom mode seems to have no effect on any HD channels, and any SD channels... only seeming to have effect when the image is window-boxed. Thus, it seems one can set it to Zoom and leave it that way!


Do I have this correct?


----------



## nyctveng

u


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26040#post_22909461
> 
> 
> Hmmm, that 6.x update must be for Sammies, just got a new Cisco 8742HD and it's still running 5.2.0_9 (just re-loaded firmware yesterday, 1/31/13).
> 
> 
> BTW, this box does seem nice, it IS much smaller, all black, and comes with a 500G drive!
> 
> 
> But I DO have a question... obviously, I did do some playing around. Something seems to work much better than it has in the past (shocker), I'd like to confirm it. In the past, the Picture Size "Zoom" option seemed to always zoom the picture no matter from what source. NOW, it seems to ONLY do that when one gets black borders on all 4 sides (which I remember being called "window-boxed"). Leaving it in Zoom mode seems to have no effect on any HD channels, and any SD channels... only seeming to have effect when the image is window-boxed. Thus, it seems one can set it to Zoom and leave it that way!
> 
> 
> Do I have this correct?


u mean letterboxed?


----------



## Riverside_Guy

No... letter-boxed used to mean black bars top and bottom, a typical way to show a wide screen image in the 4:3 days (which are still very much with us). As I explained, black bars on all 4 sides, which we used to refer to as window-boxed. Not the same thing as letter-boxed. A zoom on an image displayed that way does NOT distort the image, nor cut off appreciable amount of the picture.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26040#post_22910941
> 
> 
> No... letter-boxed used to mean black bars top and bottom, a typical way to show a wide screen image in the 4:3 days (which are still very much with us). As I explained, black bars on all 4 sides, which we used to refer to as window-boxed. Not the same thing as letter-boxed. A zoom on an image displayed that way does NOT distort the image, nor cut off appreciable amount of the picture.



letterboxed sd 4:3 image = windowboxed


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26040#post_22909461
> 
> 
> Hmmm, that 6.x update must be for Sammies, just got a new Cisco 8742HD and it's still running 5.2.0_9 (just re-loaded firmware yesterday, 1/31/13).
> 
> 
> BTW, this box does seem nice, it IS much smaller, all black, and comes with a 500G drive!
> 
> 
> But I DO have a question... obviously, I did do some playing around. Something seems to work much better than it has in the past (shocker), I'd like to confirm it. In the past, the Picture Size "Zoom" option seemed to always zoom the picture no matter from what source. NOW, it seems to ONLY do that when one gets black borders on all 4 sides (which I remember being called "window-boxed"). Leaving it in Zoom mode seems to have no effect on any HD channels, and any SD channels... only seeming to have effect when the image is window-boxed. Thus, it seems one can set it to Zoom and leave it that way!
> 
> 
> Do I have this correct?



my samsung 3090 didn't get the update yet


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Now there's a name I recall from "way back when," how HAVE you been?


So I was correct in calling 4 sides black bars windowboxed... a letter boxed image inside a 4:3 frame, resulting in bars on all 4 sides?


Question still remains, AFAIK, Zoom seems to *only* affect images with black bars on 4 sides... which is definitely NOT the way it used to be; so I'm just looking for confirmation. It's just a tad shocking that it appears the current software actually has SOME smarts! It still seems as if I can simply leave it set to Zoom as it appears to not affect even SD channels (i.e. I still get the sidebars)!


Having gone through the 8300, then a 8640, it seems the 8742 I just got is by far the best one. AND according to the diagnostics, 5.2.0_9 first hit in July 2012. Do the Sammies carry the same ODN version as the Ciscos?


----------



## Berk32

I just tested it on my sammy 3090 (5.0.2.9) - when i set zoom on NY1 - it keeps all SD channels zoomed (i only have 480p active, not 480i) whether or not the picture is windowboxed

720p and 1080i are normal.


The box has always allowed for separate setting for different outputs resolutions i think


----------



## Riverside_Guy

So maybe this is a hardware thing... just tested it again... on SD channels NOT showing a widescreen image (i.e. sidebars), no zoom, on ones that do, image fills the screen. Disable Zoom, black bars 4 sides. All HD channels are not zoomed. And I see they now have an "AutoTune" so if I go to channel 1, I get the HD NY1 feed, sme for other cable channels.


I have output resolution set to only 720p (old flat screen I have, its 1366 x 768 I think).


Might want to think about a 8742...


Oh wait, curious why you only have 480p active? I ONLY have 720p active and everything seems to work like I'd expect it to work.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26040#post_22914796
> 
> 
> So maybe this is a hardware thing... just tested it again... on SD channels NOT showing a widescreen image (i.e. sidebars), no zoom, on ones that do, image fills the screen. Disable Zoom, black bars 4 sides. All HD channels are not zoomed. And I see they now have an "AutoTune" so if I go to channel 1, I get the HD NY1 feed, sme for other cable channels.
> 
> 
> I have output resolution set to only 720p (old flat screen I have, its 1366 x 768 I think).
> 
> 
> Might want to think about a 8742...
> 
> 
> Oh wait, curious why you only have 480p active? I ONLY have 720p active and everything seems to work like I'd expect it to work.



Auto-HD was turned on in the last software update a few months ago (i usually keep it off)


And i prefer to let my tv convert instead of the cable box.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

I certainly understand the sentiment, but if the cable box it set to output 480p, the image has already been down-rezzed when it gets to the TV, right?


The other curious thing I forgot to mention is that this Zoom function I was speaking of is found under the "High Definition" section of settings... yet it's only visible effect happens in SD images.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riverside_Guy*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26040#post_22915650
> 
> 
> I certainly understand the sentiment, but if the cable box it set to output 480p, the image has already been down-rezzed when it gets to the TV, right?
> 
> 
> The other curious thing I forgot to mention is that this Zoom function I was speaking of is found under the "High Definition" section of settings... yet it's only visible effect happens in SD images.



i have 480p 720p and 1080i on....


you don't have to pick only one


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Ah, I see,


----------



## Berk32

February 6, 2013


The previously announced change concerning Nuvo TV has been postponed.


On or about March 8, 2013 we will cease carriage of TBN.


On or about March 18, 2013 TV Guide Network will be rebranded as TVGN.


----------



## Brian Casen

Brooklyn, Queens, Manhattan, Mount Vernon


February 20, 2013


Time Warner Cable’s agreements with programmers and broadcasters to carry their services and stations routinely expire from time to time. We are usually able to obtain renewals or extensions of such agreements, but in order to comply with applicable regulations, we must inform you when an agreement is about to expire. The following agreements are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services/stations in the near future:


AAJ, Africa Channel, Africa Channel HD, Azteca America, Chinese Channel, Chinese Cinema, CNC World, COZI TV, E!, E! HD, Ecuavisa, Encore, Encore HD, Encore Action, Encore Drama, Encore Love, Encore Suspense, Encore Family, Encore Westerns, GOL TV, GOL TV HD, IFC, IFC HD, Jus Punjabi, KBN, LATV, Lifetime, Lifetime HD, Lifetime Movie Network, Lifetime Movie Network HD, Lifetime Real Women, Media Korea TV (MKTV), Music Choice, News 12, NHL Center Ice, NHL Network, NHL Network HD, Polski Radio, Smithsonian HD, STARZ!, STARZ! HD, Starz Cinema, Starz Comedy, Starz Comedy HD, Starz Edge, Starz Edge HD, Starz in Black, Starz Kids and Family, Starz Kids and Family HD, Style Network, Style Network HD, Supercanal, Telemicro International, The Bangladesh Channel, Trinity Broadcasting Systems, TV Polonia, WE, WE HD and Youtoo TV.


In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned:


You may downgrade or terminate service without charge at any time. Further, if carriage of a premium service is discontinued and you have incurred installation, upgrade or other one-time charges relating to such premium service within six months prior to the date of the change, you may elect to downgrade or terminate service within 30 days and obtain a rebate of any such charge.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Casen*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26040#post_22987996
> 
> 
> Brooklyn, Queens, Manhattan, Mount Vernon
> 
> 
> February 20, 2013
> 
> 
> Time Warner Cable’s agreements with programmers and broadcasters to carry their services and stations routinely expire from time to time. We are usually able to obtain renewals or extensions of such agreements, but in order to comply with applicable regulations, we must inform you when an agreement is about to expire. The following agreements are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services/stations in the near future:
> 
> 
> AAJ, Africa Channel, Africa Channel HD, Azteca America, Chinese Channel, Chinese Cinema, CNC World, COZI TV, E!, E! HD, Ecuavisa, Encore, Encore HD, Encore Action, Encore Drama, Encore Love, Encore Suspense, Encore Family, Encore Westerns, GOL TV, GOL TV HD, IFC, IFC HD, Jus Punjabi, KBN, LATV, Lifetime, Lifetime HD, Lifetime Movie Network, Lifetime Movie Network HD, Lifetime Real Women, Media Korea TV (MKTV), Music Choice, News 12, NHL Center Ice, NHL Network, NHL Network HD, Polski Radio, Smithsonian HD, STARZ!, STARZ! HD, Starz Cinema, Starz Comedy, Starz Comedy HD, Starz Edge, Starz Edge HD, Starz in Black, Starz Kids and Family, Starz Kids and Family HD, Style Network, Style Network HD, Supercanal, Telemicro International, The Bangladesh Channel, Trinity Broadcasting Systems, TV Polonia, WE, WE HD and Youtoo TV.
> 
> 
> In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned:
> 
> 
> You may downgrade or terminate service without charge at any time. Further, if carriage of a premium service is discontinued and you have incurred installation, upgrade or other one-time charges relating to such premium service within six months prior to the date of the change, you may elect to downgrade or terminate service within 30 days and obtain a rebate of any such charge.



you do realize there's nothing there... right?


----------



## Brian Casen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26040#post_22988054
> 
> 
> you do realize there's nothing there... right?



No I don't realize that. The last two paragraphs are saying TWC will be getting rid of some premium services.


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Casen*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26040#post_22989001
> 
> 
> No I don't realize that. The last two paragraphs are saying TWC will be getting rid of some premium services.


No mention of channels being dropped. Best to leave the TWC legal notice postings to Berk32, he's always on top of it when theres something relevant.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Casen*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26040#post_22989001
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26040#post_22988054
> 
> 
> you do realize there's nothing there... right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I don't realize that. The last two paragraphs are saying TWC will be getting rid of some premium services.
Click to expand...



...


That's the standard legal BS in every update


----------



## heinriph

Since the thread is otherwise asleep....


A quick note to mention that the TWC app for Roku has been released. Tried it out the other day, and it's great. Not sure if channel lineup is identical to regular TWC boxes, but but for all intents and purposes the Roku now shows all your channels, including HBO, Cinemax, etc. HD quality.


So instead of paying your monthly set-top box fees, you could just get a Roku for $49-$99. (I got the Roku XS for $59 refurbished, the new Roku 3 is currently $90 at J&R).


An additional benefit is that the Roku box is tiny, and can be placed out of sight (remote is RF not IR). Can be moved room to room in 2 seconds.


Disadvantages: No regular program guide; you get an alphabetical list of channels, and as you go through the list the app's guide will show what's on now, and what's on next for each channel. No DVR, obviously. No PPW. No On Demand (except what you get through the also-great HBO Go app).


Ideal for rooms where you occasionally want to watch TV, but don't need or want a full setup.


----------



## orbeyonde

I agree. I added this to one of my kids rooms that doesn't have a cable line. Totally does the trick. For all the bells and whistles you still want a real DVR cable box, but for a third or fourth room, this was great.


----------



## pdroth

Great idea/review.. thanks for sharing.


----------



## jm4duryea

HELP, getting a lot of recording failures on my sammy!


I have the Samsung SMT-H3270. Problem was occasional, now getting worse. As an example, I set the box to record Golden Boy last night in HD. When I go to play it, nothing happens --- black screen. All the stats on the recording look fine. If I try fast forward, it will immediately go to end of recording, asking the typical, save, delete or restart. If I restart, same thing happens, ie., nothing. I had also set the box to record a program an hour before and that was fine. it's an intermittent problem but is becoming more frequent, and of course it happens on programs that are not offered on onDemand. Anyone else have this problem? Or some insight? Thanks!


----------



## corduroyg

is anyone else getting a black screen on trutv?? trying to watch ncaa tournament and black screen last 2 days.


----------



## ILW

I also have a Sammy (mine is a 3272), and have also experienced the same kind of blank recordings that you have, though it actually seems to be getting less frequent in my case. I've had a different problem that's been more frequent: when I finish watching a recording, the DVR doesn't go back to a "live" channel, but shows a blank screen. Then, if I try to rewind to fix this, it will sometimes spontaneously reboot. In general, my Sammy is buggy and slow to respond to commands, but I've been reluctant to trade it in, as the 3272 has a huge capacity compared to other TWC DVRs.


----------



## jm4duryea




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ILW*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26040#post_23105792
> 
> 
> I also have a Sammy (mine is a 3272), and have also experienced the same kind of blank recordings that you have, though it actually seems to be getting less frequent in my case. I've had a different problem that's been more frequent: when I finish watching a recording, the DVR doesn't go back to a "live" channel, but shows a blank screen. Then, if I try to rewind to fix this, it will sometimes spontaneously reboot. In general, my Sammy is buggy and slow to respond to commands, but I've been reluctant to trade it in, as the 3272 has a huge capacity compared to other TWC DVRs.



Yes, I too have been reluctant to give up the larger capacity. I think I'm going to experiment and record only SD versions of progams, to see if the problem is isolated to HD recordings. I figure I have to do the debugging, becaus Time Warner is clueless.


----------



## williexxx

Try this: Go to the "recently viewed" screen. If you've tried to play the program you should see it listed there. Now click to play the program from that screen.


----------



## jm4duryea




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *williexxx*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26070#post_23107053
> 
> 
> Try this: Go to the "recently viewed" screen. If you've tried to play the program you should see it listed there. Now click to play the program from that screen.



Tried that. Unfortunately, same results. It goes directly to end screen of save, delete or restart. Thanks for suggestion.


----------



## ILW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jm4duryea*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26070#post_23107263
> 
> 
> Tried that. Unfortunately, same results. It goes directly to end screen of save, delete or restart. Thanks for suggestion.




I know this is rather obvious, but did you try a reboot?


----------



## jm4duryea




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ILW*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26070#post_23110925
> 
> 
> I know this is rather obvious, but did you try a reboot?



Yes, both a warm boot and a cold boot. Nothing works. At first I thought it was just a bad sector on the hard drive, but it's happening far too often. I am going to see if it occurs when I'm recording in SD.


----------



## net_synapse

I just noticed that the premium movie channels (HBO, Cinemax, Showtime, TMC and Starz) are now working with AutoHD function.


It's about time...


----------



## Berk32

April 3, 2013


On or about April 4, 2013 we will cease carriage of AAJ. Also on that date we will launch TV84 on ch. 572. TV 84 will be part of our International Premium offering. On or about April 15, 2013 G4 will be rebranded as Esquire. On or about May 3, 2013 Shop Zeal 2, Shop Zeal 3, Shop Zeal 4 and Shop Zeal 5 will all change from our Basic service offering to our Standard service offering. On or about May 15, 2013 in Manhattan, Brooklyn and Queens TBS will change from our Basic service offering to our Standard service offering.


----------



## Pappas3278

I'm sorry if this has been covered before, I tried searching for an answer and couldn't quite find what I was after.


Long story short I had to exchange my DVR box at 23rd St and they gave me the silver (grey?) 8300HD box. I was a little bummed because I had that same kind of box years before. I was hoping to get something new. So, I went ahead and exchanged again at 23rd St. and I explained that I'd like the newest HD-DVR box they had and I ended up with a Samsung 3090, which I understand is several years old too.


What is the latest and greatest HD DVR box that TWC NYC has available? Is there really any PQ difference between old and new boxes?


Thanks for any input.


-Mike


----------



## orbeyonde

To the best of my knowledge the best box available right now is the Cisco 8742hdc.


----------



## pdroth

I have the Cisco and it works great, along with having 500GB of hard disk space. If they keep giving you the 8300 file a complaint with DoITT and they will bring you a Cisco box.


----------



## Pappas3278




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26070#post_23178321
> 
> 
> I have the Cisco and it works great, along with having 500GB of hard disk space. If they keep giving you the 8300 file a complaint with DoITT and they will bring you a Cisco box.



Really?? I might have to do that. My five-day-old Samsung just gave me an HDCP error which disables the boxes HDMI output. Yay!


So I'm going to try a different TWC location to see if they're stocked with the Cisco boxes. If that fails, I'll reach out to DoITT.


Thanks for the tip!


----------



## tamanaco

My Cisco 8640HDC was updated last night to ODN 6_0_0_19 and ALOADER 6_0_0_20 - I"m on the UWS around 88th and Columbus. What's new and/or improved in this release?


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamanaco*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26050_50#post_23208908
> 
> 
> My Cisco 8640HDC was updated last night to ODN 6_0_0_19 and ALOADER 6_0_0_20 - I"m on the UWS around 88th and Columbus. What's new and/or improved in this release?


Visible changes include the ability to filter the guide by subscribed channels (you can filter by "HD Channels" OR "Subscribed Channels", but NOT by "Subscribed HD Channels"







).  You can make the color scheme have either blue or orange/yellow highlights for selected items (imo, the yellow highlights are fugly and, for some reason, it's called the "classic" scheme even though yellow highlights on a black background never existed previously).  Some pop-up dialog boxes have changed slightly (the warning that you are already recording two channels if you try to tune a third is one of them). 

 

The rest seems to be under the hood bug fixes and such... we've had it here for a few weeks and it has been running without issue on my 8640HDC DVR as well as the Samsung 3260 STBs and even on the ancient 4250HDC STB.  Under 5.2 the 8640 would occasionally act flaky using FF/REW, and the STBs would just slow down/hang after a few weeks running after a reboot.  So far, so good on 6.0.


----------



## Berk32

my Sammy 3090 finally got an update from 5.2.0_9


6.0.6 now (build date 2/27/13)


----------



## Berk32

April 17, 2013


On or about June 1, 2013 @MAX will be rebranded as MAX Latino, WMAX will be rebranded as MovieMAX and gmc will be rebranded as UP.


----------



## ajabrams

My Sammy 3090 was also upgraded but I can't see any option for the highlight color change option --any ideas where I can find that? Thanks.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ajabrams*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26070#post_23214563
> 
> 
> My Sammy 3090 was also upgraded but I can't see any option for the highlight color change option --any ideas where I can find that? Thanks.



settings -> display -> display colors


----------



## pdroth

I'm not seeing the changes on my Cisco.


Anyone know the Channel # or key sequence so I can check my software version? It used to be 996 on my last box, but apparently not working on this one.


----------



## ajabrams

On your remote, try holding the Select button down for 10 seconds, then press the "Up" arrow button (it's just above the select button)


----------



## AndyHDTV

TW Cable Going All-Digital in New York

MSO to Supply Free HD-DTAs To Spur the Conversion and Set Stage for Basic Tier Encryption

By: Jeff Baumgartner Apr 30 2013 - 3:04pm


Time Warner Cable has launched a plan to go all-digital in its New York region, a move that will set the MSO up to take advantage of new Federal Communications Commission (FCC) rules that allow the MSO to encrypt its basic TV tier.


TW Cable is starting the conversion in Mount Vernon, Staten Island and Bergen County, N.J., and expects to expand the program across its New York City region over the summer on a neighborhood-by-neighborhood basis, the company noted on its blog Tuesday.


Following a similar cutover completed in Maine, TW Cable will use a new breed of hi-def-capable Digital Transport Adapters (DTAs) made by Cisco Systems to convert the new digital form of its basic TV tier into analog feeds that can be viewed on older analog TV sets. Time Warner Cable said it will distribute the HD-DTAs for free for residential and business customers through the end of 2014, and a charge 99 cents per month per adapter thereafter. While those DTAs do support HD programming, they don't support an upstream path, so are inherently not capable of handling video-on-demand and other two-way digital cable services.


"The overwhelming majority of our customers will not be directly affected by this at all," TW Cable's Jeff Simmermon wrote, noting that customers using newer TVs, DVRs or already have a digital set-top or a third-party device outfitted with a CableCARD won't notice a thing during the conversion.


Reclaiming that analog spectrum will enable TW Cable to reuse it toward other services, including DOCSIS 3.0, video-on-demand and more HDTV channels.


But the all-digital move will also put TW Cable in position to encrypt its basic TV tier almost five months after new rules at the FCC paved the way. The FCC lifted the ban in December 2012, agreeing with the cable industry’s argument that lifting the ban on basic tier encryption would help operators cut down on service theft and truck rolls associated with service activations and deactivations. The catch is that cable operators must provide customers with the equipment necessary to receive the encrypted signal.


Comcast has begun to implement basic TV tier encryption in select all-digital markets. Cablevision Systems received a waiver to encrypt its basic tier prior to the new FCC rule.


A TW Cable official said there are no immediate plans to conduct a similar all-digital transition in other markets.



http://www.multichannel.com/distribution/tw-cable-going-all-digital-new-york/143027


----------



## Berk32

May 1, 2013


The previously announced rebrand of G4 has been postponed.


On or about May 7, 2013 we will launch TVK on ch. 535 and TVK2 on ch. 537. These services will be Basic services available only in digital format and viewable with digital cable-compatible equipment such as a digital converter or a digital television (or other device) that includes a QAM tuner.


On or about June 26, 2013 we will launch Military HD on ch. 721. Military HD will be part of our Digital service offering.


----------



## oprig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26070#post_23264534
> 
> 
> TW Cable Going All-Digital in New York
> 
> But the all-digital move will also put TW Cable in position to encrypt its basic TV tier almost five months after new rules at the FCC paved the way. The FCC lifted the ban in December 2012, agreeing with the cable industry’s argument that lifting the ban on basic tier encryption would help operators cut down on service theft and truck rolls associated with service activations and deactivations. The catch is that cable operators must provide customers with the equipment necessary to receive the encrypted signal.



The basic tier encryption is going to knock my Silicon Dust HD Homerun (not prime) on the head. Will have to see whether my existing 4 tuner InfiniTV is going to be sufficient in the future.


----------



## sirgromit

I'm concerned about this too and have not found any information regarding this issue. As I live in an apartment, I have abysmal HDTV reception nor does my building have a rooftop antenna and I would effectively lose my ability to watch and record basic channels if TWC NYC were to encrypt everything. I completely rely on unencrypted QAM to watch basic television. Hopefully they are simply removing the old analog channels only and not encrypting the basic digital channels.


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sirgromit*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26070#post_23309980
> 
> 
> I'm concerned about this too and have not found any information regarding this issue. As I live in an apartment, I have abysmal HDTV reception nor does my building have a rooftop antenna and I would effectively lose my ability to watch and record basic channels if TWC NYC were to encrypt everything. I completely rely on unencrypted QAM to watch basic television. Hopefully they are simply removing the old analog channels only and not encrypting the basic digital channels.


they are encrypting to eliminate people like you that "rely on unencrypted QAM". Intentional or not you are stealing services that you're not paying for.


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26070#post_23310489
> 
> 
> they are encrypting to eliminate people like you that "rely on unencrypted QAM". Intentional or not you are stealing services that you're not paying for.


Um, what? How do you know he isn't paying? It _is_ possible to pay for a basic-only package without a box and watch clearQAM-only. Or at least, it will be until TWC shuts clearQAM down.


----------



## mets18




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26070#post_23311023
> 
> 
> Um, what? How do you know he isn't paying? It _is_ possible to pay for a basic-only package without a box and watch clearQAM-only. Or at least, it will be until TWC shuts clearQAM down.


In which case he has nothing to worry about since TWC is required to supply him with a free box to continue receiving the basic channels once they are encrypted at least for a while.


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26070#post_23311023
> 
> 
> Um, what? How do you know he isn't paying? It _is_ possible to pay for a basic-only package without a box and watch clearQAM-only. Or at least, it will be until TWC shuts clearQAM down.


Sure it's possible to pay for basic w/o box but clearly he is implying he isn't. We can just wait for Sirgromit to reply if he is or isn't paying for video. I don't know of any legit customers worried about this pending encryption.


----------



## domino92024




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26070#post_23315044
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26070#post_23311023
> 
> 
> Um, what? How do you know he isn't paying? It _is_ possible to pay for a basic-only package without a box and watch clearQAM-only. Or at least, it will be until TWC shuts clearQAM down.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it's possible to pay for basic w/o box but clearly he is implying he isn't. We can just wait for Sirgromit to reply if he is or isn't paying for video. I don't know of any legit customers worried about this pending encryption.
Click to expand...


Those that use a DVR to record two primetime programs, and use ClearQAM and their TV's tuner to watch a 3rd program, will no longer have that option.


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *domino92024*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26070#post_23315940
> 
> 
> Those that use a DVR to record two primetime programs, and use ClearQAM and their TV's tuner to watch a 3rd program, will no longer have that option.


they'll still have the option to watch a 3rd program with the free DTA that will be provided free of charge to video customers


----------



## sirgromit

First of all, it is not illegal. You're welcome to contact the police and report the half of Manhattan that relies on ClearQAM in lieu of antenna reception. Not that it is any of your business but I do have the basic TV package and my issues with this have nothing to do with stealing anything and everything to do with functionality.


I no longer use any Time Warner hardware and have my own DVR software and QAM tuners that manages everything. I can record/watch multiple channels simultaneously, my RAID drives protect recordings from HD failure, I can edit out commercials, export/transcode to my various devices, and even stream live and recorded shows Slingbox style. None of which is illegal either, for your information. To my knowledge none of this is possible with any TWC equipment. If they encrypt the basic channels I will have to switch to an all antenna setup for the same functionality which is next to impossible at my location.


The tuners that will now be required are only "free" through the end of 2014 at which point they will each cost $0.99 a month. It does not appear to be possible to buy them outright (as I did with my cable modem) and not have to rent them from TWC although hopefully that is not the case. The problem with these tuners is that they take up additional space (they are 4.5in. x 1in. x 3.5in. whereas my QAM Tuners are the size of a USB flash drive), use more power and outlet space, are an additional element that is subject to failure, and add further cost at no additional benefit to what already exists. If anyone has any experience with them or any similar setups I'd be interested to hear it.


Nyctveng, however, is welcome to keep his accusations to himself. In the future, don't be so quick to assume everyone is some kind of criminal.


----------



## nyctveng

DTA cost $50-$75 bulk to cable companies and they will charge you $1 per month and replace for free if it fails. They won't be available retail but if they were expect to pay $100 or more. Why would you want to own it outright?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sirgromit*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26070#post_23316820
> 
> 
> First of all, it is not illegal. You're welcome to contact the police and report the half of Manhattan that relies on ClearQAM in lieu of antenna reception. Not that it is any of your business but I do have the basic TV package and my issues with this have nothing to do with stealing anything and everything to do with functionality.
> 
> 
> I no longer use any Time Warner hardware and have my own DVR software and QAM tuners that manages everything. I can record/watch multiple channels simultaneously, my RAID drives protect recordings from HD failure, I can edit out commercials, export/transcode to my various devices, and even stream live and recorded shows Slingbox style. None of which is illegal either, for your information. To my knowledge none of this is possible with any TWC equipment. If they encrypt the basic channels I will have to switch to an all antenna setup for the same functionality which is next to impossible at my location.
> 
> 
> The tuners that will now be required are only "free" through the end of 2014 at which point they will each cost $0.99 a month. It does not appear to be possible to buy them outright (as I did with my cable modem) and not have to rent them from TWC although hopefully that is not the case. The problem with these tuners is that they take up additional space (they are 4.5in. x 1in. x 3.5in. whereas my QAM Tuners are the size of a USB flash drive), use more power and outlet space, are an additional element that is subject to failure, and add further cost at no additional benefit to what already exists. If anyone has any experience with them or any similar setups I'd be interested to hear it.
> 
> 
> Nyctveng, however, is welcome to keep his accusations to himself. In the future, don't be so quick to assume everyone is some kind of criminal.


----------



## domino92024




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26070#post_23316098
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *domino92024*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26070#post_23315940
> 
> 
> Those that use a DVR to record two primetime programs, and use ClearQAM and their TV's tuner to watch a 3rd program, will no longer have that option.
> 
> 
> 
> they'll still have the option to watch a 3rd program with the free DTA that will be provided free of charge to video customers
Click to expand...


There's the rub. Customers already using DVRs or STBs won't get free DTAs. And the cheapest DTAs are not HD or stereo.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *domino92024*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26100#post_23317540
> 
> 
> There's the rub. Customers already using DVRs or STBs won't get free DTAs. And the cheapest DTAs are not HD or stereo.



The DTA's TWC will be deploying are HD compatible and they are the Cisco 170HD DTA and have already been deployed in several states: TX, NY, NC, ME, MA, NH, SC, KS, MO.


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *domino92024*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26100#post_23317540
> 
> 
> There's the rub. Customers already using DVRs or STBs won't get free DTAs. And the cheapest DTAs are not HD or stereo.


I know someone on Staten Island with Signature Home that got 2 free DTA


----------



## domino92024




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26100#post_23317948
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *domino92024*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26100#post_23317540
> 
> 
> There's the rub. Customers already using DVRs or STBs won't get free DTAs. And the cheapest DTAs are not HD or stereo.
> 
> 
> 
> I know someone on Staten Island with Signature Home that got 2 free DTA
Click to expand...


For his main TV that already had a STB/DVR, or for secondary TVs without any existing STB? Were they HD or SD DTAs?


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *domino92024*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26100#post_23319827
> 
> 
> For his main TV that already had a STB/DVR, or for secondary TVs without any existing STB? Were they HD or SD DTAs?


I just know he has Sig Home (whole house DVR) and added HD DTA to secondary sets that previously used clear QAM. More info here: www.TWC.com/digitaladapter


----------



## domino92024




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26100#post_23319965
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *domino92024*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26100#post_23319827
> 
> 
> For his main TV that already had a STB/DVR, or for secondary TVs without any existing STB? Were they HD or SD DTAs?
> 
> 
> 
> I just know he has Sig Home (whole house DVR) *and added HD DTA to secondary sets that previously used clear QAM*.
Click to expand...


Just as I said. Adapters only for sets with no DVR or STB. For someone that has a DVR, but relies on his TV's QAM tuner when DVR is recording two channels, no free DTA.


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *domino92024*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26100#post_23321456
> 
> 
> Just as I said. Adapters only for sets with no DVR or STB. For someone that has a DVR, but relies on his TV's QAM tuner when DVR is recording two channels, no free DTA.



Your post makes no sense. Adapters as far as I know is available for all video customers from basic on up. My friend has SIgnature Home which includes Whole House DVR and *was able to get 2 FREE DTA for additional TVs*. Heck one can put 5 DVRs and 2 DTA on 1 set if they wanted to. Self install is encouraged on DTA.


----------



## domino92024




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26100#post_23322064
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *domino92024*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26100#post_23321456
> 
> 
> Just as I said. Adapters only for sets with no DVR or STB. For someone that has a DVR, but relies on his TV's QAM tuner when DVR is recording two channels, no free DTA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your post makes no sense. Adapters as far as I know is available for all video customers from basic on up. My friend has SIgnature Home which includes Whole House DVR and *was able to get 2 FREE DTA for additional TVs*. Heck one can put 5 DVRs and 2 DTA on 1 set if they wanted to. Self install is encouraged on DTA.
Click to expand...


If he was given two free DTAs for TVs that already use STBs then either a CSR is giving out incorrect info (imagine that), or a mistake was made in his favor. Back when the analog->digital change was announced, TWC emphasized that customers with STBs would not be effected, and that those not using STBs would be given up to two free DTAs. As with similar matters, I imagine a uniform policy is not to be expected.


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *domino92024*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26100#post_23323626
> 
> 
> If he was given two free DTAs for TVs that already use STBs then either a CSR is giving out incorrect info (imagine that), or a mistake was made in his favor. Back when the analog->digital change was announced, TWC emphasized that customers with STBs would not be effected, and that those not using STBs would be given up to two free DTAs. As with similar matters, I imagine a uniform policy is not to be expected.



read post #26105


----------



## domino92024




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26100#post_23324228
> 
> 
> 
> read post #26105



Read post #26108.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *domino92024*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26100#post_23323626
> 
> 
> If he was given two free DTAs for TVs that already use STBs then either a CSR is giving out incorrect info (imagine that), or a mistake was made in his favor. Back when the analog->digital change was announced, TWC emphasized that customers with STBs would not be effected, and that those not using STBs would be given up to two free DTAs. As with similar matters, I imagine a uniform policy is not to be expected.



I was given one for free in North Texas even though I already have boxes as well they are free to anyone for the time period mentioned. TWC is offering them to anyone that needs one for a tv not connected to a box.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26100#post_23325477
> 
> 
> I was given one for free in North Texas even though I already have boxes as well they are free to anyone for the time period mentioned. TWC is offering them to anyone that needs one for a tv not connected to a box.



I am kind of glad that I have a HDDTA as my QAM tuner tv longer gets these on analog:


CSPAN

CSPAN 2

CSPAN 3 (was on analog for about 6 years as TWC added it when they took over from comcast)

TXCN

WGN America

SPEED (sometime in June it is being yanked off of analog)

truTV

CMT

ABC Family

Oxygen

G4

Leased Access

EWTN

Government Access

Public Access

Educational Access 1

Educational Access 2

Educational Access 3


----------



## domino92024




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26100#post_23325477
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *domino92024*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26100#post_23323626
> 
> 
> If he was given two free DTAs for TVs that already use STBs then either a CSR is giving out incorrect info (imagine that), or a mistake was made in his favor. Back when the analog->digital change was announced, TWC emphasized that customers with STBs would not be effected, and that those not using STBs would be given up to two free DTAs. As with similar matters, I imagine a uniform policy is not to be expected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was given one for free in North Texas even though I already have boxes as well they are free to anyone for the time period mentioned. *TWC is offering them to anyone that needs one for a tv not connected to a box*.
Click to expand...


The second part of your post (in *bold*) seems to be at odds with the first part.


----------



## sirgromit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26100#post_23325477
> 
> 
> I was given one for free in North Texas even though I already have boxes as well they are free to anyone for the time period mentioned. TWC is offering them to anyone that needs one for a tv not connected to a box.


Could you describe how this adapter works with your TV? Does it require its own remote to tune channels or does it simply decrypt allowing for the exiting tv/QAM tuner to change channels? TWC's videos seem to just mention how simple it is and glosses over the details. If I'm not mistaken, it appears that this adapter does the tuning itself and would thus disable my own TV/DVR's channel changing interface. Any information on the functionality would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sirgromit*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26100#post_23327592
> 
> 
> Could you describe how this adapter works with your TV? Does it require its own remote to tune channels or does it simply decrypt allowing for the exiting tv/QAM tuner to change channels? TWC's videos seem to just mention how simple it is and glosses over the details. If I'm not mistaken, it appears that this adapter does the tuning itself and would thus disable my own TV/DVR's channel changing interface. Any information on the functionality would be greatly appreciated.


You are correct; it acts just like a normal cable box connected to your TV, except without the fancy program guide, on-screen menus or On-Demand capability. It comes with its own remote which you must use to change channels.


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *domino92024*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26100#post_23327558
> 
> 
> The second part of your post (in *bold*) seems to be at odds with the first part.



Put your personal beliefs aside and accept the facts based on info TWC has made public and on customer experiences people here have shared. In certain areas of NYC, HD-DTA are being made available to ALL paying video customers on any level of service on TV sets that do not have an STB. That includes basic direct customers as well as those with DVR and all the premiums. When TWC states that customers with STB will not be affected, it doesn't meannthey are ineligible for DTA. It just means Tv with STB will not lose any service. ?comprende?


----------



## domino92024




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26100#post_23333399
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *domino92024*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26100#post_23327558
> 
> 
> The second part of your post (in *bold*) seems to be at odds with the first part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put your personal beliefs aside and accept the facts based on info TWC has made public and on customer experiences people here have shared. In certain areas of NYC, HD-DTA are being made available to ALL paying video customers on any level of service on TV sets that do not have an STB. That includes basic direct customers as well as those with DVR and all the premiums. When TWC states that customers with STB will not be affected, it doesn't meannthey are ineligible for DTA. It just means Tv with STB will not lose any service. ?comprende?
Click to expand...


Re-read post #26108 and last sentence of 26111 (here...I'll repeat it for you):


"..._TWC is offering them to anyone that needs one for a tv *not connected to a box*._"


It has nothing to do with my "personal beliefs." It has a lot to do with what TWC phone CSRs are stating. Comprende?


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25770#post_22279572
> 
> 
> Who's up for another one of my spreadsheets?
> twcHD 8-1-12.zip 163k .zip file



Been a while. Got a recent one? Thanks.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26100#post_23346354
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/25770#post_22279572
> 
> 
> Who's up for another one of my spreadsheets?
> twcHD 8-1-12.zip 163k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been a while. Got a recent one? Thanks.
Click to expand...


I've made it thru a few 'half-updates' without finishing... I started one last week that I almost finished - until I realized they made a major change to the SDV channel numbers (which really don't matter in the big picture anyway...)


Hopefully soon I'll get around to finishing one update and post it.


----------



## Berk32

OK here's the latest chart


Nothing too interesting - lots of unknown analog slots available - they dropped earlier this month TBS.

twcHD 4-1-12.zip 159k .zip file


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26100#post_23357150
> 
> 
> OK here's the latest chart
> 
> 
> Nothing too interesting - lots of unknown analog slots available - they dropped earlier this month TBS.
> 
> twcHD 4-1-12.zip 159k .zip file



awesome! It will be interesting to see what happens after they drop all the analogs.


----------



## dstoffa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sirgromit*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26070#post_23316820
> 
> 
> First of all, it is not illegal. You're welcome to contact the police and report the half of Manhattan that relies on ClearQAM in lieu of antenna reception. Not that it is any of your business but I do have the basic TV package and my issues with this have nothing to do with stealing anything and everything to do with functionality.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26070#post_23316962
> 
> 
> DTA cost $50-$75 bulk to cable companies and they will charge you $1 per month and replace for free if it fails. They won't be available retail but if they were expect to pay $100 or more. Why would you want to own it outright?



The "Basic" video service runs ~$21.00 / mo on my system. With said video package, I don't qualify for a discount on internet.


That being written, you should come out way ahead in no-time by going antenna and ditching your video plan from TWC.


To me, the choice is obvious. Cancel the basic video service, keep TWC for the internet, and buy an antenna rig.


Cheers!

-Doug


----------



## sirgromit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dstoffa*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26100#post_23400492
> 
> 
> 
> The "Basic" video service runs ~$21.00 / mo on my system. With said video package, I don't qualify for a discount on internet.
> 
> 
> That being written, you should come out way ahead in no-time by going antenna and ditching your video plan from TWC.
> 
> 
> To me, the choice is obvious. Cancel the basic video service, keep TWC for the internet, and buy an antenna rig.
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> -Doug



Thanks, Doug! I have successfully dropped TWC NYC Clear QAM service with the purchase of a Winegard SS-3000 Amplified Indoor UHF/VHF Antenna. Despite my difficult location I receive all the Clear QAM channels from before plus several others! It would have been pointless to continue with TWC and their tuning adapters due to all of the problems they will create for my setup. Good luck to anyone else affected by the loss of Clear QAM.


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sirgromit*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26100#post_23408806
> 
> 
> Thanks, Doug! I have successfully dropped TWC NYC Clear QAM service with the purchase of a Winegard SS-3000 Amplified Indoor UHF/VHF Antenna. Despite my difficult location I receive all the Clear QAM channels from before plus several others! It would have been pointless to continue with TWC and their tuning adapters due to all of the problems they will create for my setup. Good luck to anyone else affected by the loss of Clear QAM.



how much did you save on your cable bill by "dropping" clear QAM?


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

So I have to head over to TWC today to replace a remote. What are the best boxes available right now, in case they're actually in stock? Suggestions?


----------



## pdroth

I want to take a moment to say "Farewell" !!


Last week, I finally received my divorce from TWC and am now a proud subscriber to Verizon FIOS. The journey was a long one, but it so far has been worth the wait. It took me over 5 years....


First, Verizon wasn't in my neighborhood in Queens. Then, once it was in my neighborhood, our building Board wouldn't sign up for the service. So I had to run for the Board - twice. Upon winning a Board seat, I had to fight to get a vote onto our monthly agenda, which took a few months. After long discussions, we finally get all the paperwork signed, only to be stalled by the Dept of Buildings requiring permits to drill through the concrete floors (I live in a high-rise). That took a few more months to resolve.


Drilling starts and finishes within a few weeks. Fiber runs are dropped in every hallway a few weeks later. Then Sandy came.










Verizon essentially stops all work to go to affected areas to restore their service. Fast forward nearly 9 months, and the building is finally lit up June 4. I'm installed June 7. Time Warner equipment returned and final payment made that evening. I'm a very happy camper. I am smiling uncontrollably when I pay the $3 parking fee at Queens Center Mall that night.


It's been great visiting you guys over the years. You've been a valuable resource to myself and countless other people who have visited who may never have posted a thing. But I'm moving on to the Verizon forums now, where things are eerily quiet. Which is exactly the way it should be.


-Pdroth


----------



## LL3HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdroth*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26100#post_23448513
> 
> 
> I want to take a moment to say "Farewell" !!
> 
> 
> Last week, I finally received my divorce from TWC and am now a proud subscriber to Verizon FIOS.
> 
> -Pdroth










I haven't lurked around here in years. Just stumbled across your post by accident. Good to see some of the long time folks here finally get a choice.







I know I have never missed TW at all. Every once in a while, when I'm somewhere that has TW, I cringe. Hopefully everyone here will get the opportunity to choose. Enjoy!


----------



## CopRock

Does anybody have any personal use with these new DTA boxes... especially do they have any timer capability since it appears they will be scrambling clearQAM and I use a maganavox MDR515H/F7 with a digital tuner for the bedroom, it looks like these new DTA only come with a coax or HDMI out only [sucks if you would have liked rca outputs] ...and even though I have a cable box in the Living room on the rare occasion that I record two programs and would watch a third live I now need a DTA for that one too...


I imagine a lot of older customers with Replays older Tivos and even VCR's are gonna get screwed of recording and watching another channel...


Knew this day was coming, wish my small east village brownstone would get FiOS.. helped my aunt set hers up in queens and they have a HUGE amount of ClearQAM available


----------



## dgk

I had one of those DTA boxes for a week or so. I went to pick up a cable card and the guy offered the DTA for free for a year. I asked if it got scrambled channels and he didn't know; all he was sure of was that it didn't have a guide. So I figured I'd see if it would work as a cable box in the one room that doesn't have a box. Well, sort of. It got OTA channels and seemed just like one of those analog/digital converter boxes. Picture was good, but I had gotten the cable card to use with my new Ceton InfiniTV tuner card have since set up Windows Media Center in all the rooms so the DTA went back.


I did not see any timer capability on the DTA.


----------



## Berk32

July 3, 2013


On or about August 17, 2013 Speed Channel will be rebranded as Fox Sports 1 and Fuel will be rebranded as Fox Sports 2


----------



## Berk32

 http://www.timewarnercable.com/content/dam/residential/pdfs/support/tv/DCI/dci_nyc_schedule.pdf 


So this is happening.


----------



## nony

Where is Starz On Demand HD?

Is the On Demand Portal channel (1890) fully functional?


I wanted these posts to appear here - TWC - New York, New York, but they were posted in the parent container (sorry for Xposting)


-nony


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nony*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26130#post_23502655
> 
> 
> Where is Starz On Demand HD?
> 
> Is the On Demand Portal channel (1890) fully functional?
> 
> 
> I wanted these posts to appear here - TWC - New York, New York, but they were posted in the parent container (sorry for Xposting)
> 
> 
> -nony



I don't have an 1890.


Starz On Demand is on 240 - we never got HD On Demand for some reason.


----------



## HDOrlando

TWC and BHN systems should be getting Starz HD On Demand in the coming months thanks to the new Starz deal that was struck at the end of may.


Also expect the Hd Starz you don't have, more HD Encore, IndiePlex HD and RetroPlex HD along with other goodies.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26130#post_23503144
> 
> 
> TWC and BHN systems should be getting Starz HD On Demand in the coming months thanks to the new Starz deal that was struck at the end of may.
> 
> 
> Also expect the Hd Starz you don't have, more HD Encore, IndiePlex HD and RetroPlex HD along with other goodies.



We assumed that the last time they had a deal


----------



## cthip




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamanaco*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/24270#post_19434073
> 
> 
> Re-recording the Daily Show on 45 this morning... Channels 745 736 and 720 are still not working.
> 
> 
> Location: UWS around 88th St.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/24270#post_19433158
> 
> 
> Are 745 736 and 720 out for anyone else?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee7n*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/22470#post_18014008
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think so this is the original announcement
> 
> 
> 
> On or about January 27, 2010 In Manhattan, Brooklyn and Queens we will launch MTV HD on ch. 720, Comedy Central HD on ch. 745, BET HD on ch. 737 and Spike TV HD on ch. 736.



sorry to bring these posts back from the dead, over the past week i've encountered pixelation and audio stuttering on these channels: 720, 736, and 745. this is a recent development that's gotten progressively worse over the past week. it now stutters about every 2-3 seconds making these channels unwatchable.


tried normal TWC trouble-shooting stuff. checked the connections, reset the box. had a tech out yesterday, he removed a MoCA filter and changed some splitters to send a stronger signal to the box. he recommended that i get a newer samsung DVR box. after about an hour with chat support this morning, they're sending another tech with a samsung box on friday to see if that resolves the issue.


anybody else having trouble with these channels in particular or have suggestions?


location is manhattan in the east 30s


----------



## HDOrlando




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26130#post_23503450
> 
> 
> We assumed that the last time they had a deal



We will see what happens.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26130#post_23503450
> 
> 
> We assumed that the last time they had a deal



well this time is likely to be different as TWC areas all over the northeast announced on wednesday that on 7/22/13 that they would be adding Encore On Demand and MoviePlex On Demand! So that is likely when they will get a national rollout on TWC systems. TWC has already rolled out Starz Play and Encore Play on PC, and mobile devices so that means that this time it is a different game than the last contract where they only added the main Starz Channel and Encore Channel in HD and other areas got 2 to 5 multiplex HD channels of Starz in HD.


----------



## PaulInParkSlope

I'm sure I missed it, but is there a reason that the "auto back-up" of 5 seconds or so, that used to occur when you stopped fast forwarding, no longer is happening?


----------



## hansangb

If I recall, there is a setting for how much you want to "jump back" Maybe that got set to zero?


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PaulInParkSlope*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26130#post_23506088
> 
> 
> I'm sure I missed it, but is there a reason that the "auto back-up" of 5 seconds or so, that used to occur when you stopped fast forwarding, no longer is happening?


 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26130#post_23506565
> 
> 
> If I recall, there is a setting for how much you want to "jump back" Maybe that got set to zero?


It's called DVR Compensation and it was disabled in the most recent software update.  There has been no official word on reason behind it... some CSR/FSRs around the country have been stating that it was removed because it was too taxing on box resources, but most among us are not really buying into that, at least with respect to local playback on DVR boxes (cloud/whole-home may be a different story).  There has been some reasonable speculation that it was due to legal issues with TiVO patents.

 

Whatever the reason, reaction has been quite negative, as you might expect.  Best workaround at the moment is to utilize the Replay function ( |


----------



## CopRock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26130#post_23497783
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/content/dam/residential/pdfs/support/tv/DCI/dci_nyc_schedule.pdf
> 
> 
> So this is happening.





Oh yeah its definitely happening... thought it would just be analog and then maybe digital later on. There will much screaming and gnashing of teeth come August 20 when those who tap in for free now realize they no longer have a clearQAM signal....


----------



## nony




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26130#post_23502915
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nony*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26130#post_23502655
> 
> 
> Where is Starz On Demand HD?
> 
> Is the On Demand Portal channel (1890) fully functional?
> 
> 
> I wanted these posts to appear here - TWC - New York, New York, but they were posted in the parent container (sorry for Xposting)
> 
> 
> -nony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have an 1890.
Click to expand...

Well, this On demand Portal allows me to search and filter by CAST ?? (The filter types are Title, All, and Cast)

Interesting. Sorry I can't do screen shots but they are similar to the standard advanced search keyboard, advanced search genre screens.

(8640HDC)


Update: I had to reboot in order to get the box art going.


-nony


----------



## tamanaco

ODN .6.1.0.5 was downloaded last night to my 8640HDC, but the box is still "running" 6.0.0.19. I'm in the UWS. There appears not to be any improvements in this new release as per the Navigator Thread.


----------



## nony




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamanaco*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26130#post_23513398
> 
> 
> ODN .6.1.0.5 was downloaded last night to my 8640HDC, but the box is still "running" 6.0.0.19. I'm in the UWS. There appears not to be any improvements in this new release as per the Navigator Thread.


I'm also running 6.0.0.19, although I see entries for ODN (6.1.0.5, 7.1.0.0) and ODNEXT 7.1.0.0.


Update: 6.1.0.5 is now active.


Are you seeing the OD Portal?


-nony


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

Does anyone else have major issues with TBS? I get constant break-ups. Makes watching shows like Family Guy and BBT very difficult.


----------



## PedroBlanco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26130#post_23522679
> 
> 
> Does anyone else have major issues with TBS? I get constant break-ups. Makes watching shows like Family Guy and BBT very difficult.



Yes. Its been happening to me for the last several weeks or so. It's cutting into my Big Bang Theory time!


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PedroBlanco*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26130#post_23524986
> 
> 
> Yes. Its been happening to me for the last several weeks or so. It's cutting into my Big Bang Theory time!



I called last night and they said they've had no complaints. So are we really the only two?


----------



## tamanaco

My 8640HDC in the UWS rebooted again last night and it's now running ODN 6.1.0.5.. No other version listed under "Not Loaded".


----------



## nony




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamanaco*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26130#post_23532679
> 
> 
> My 8640HDC in the UWS rebooted again last night and it's now running ODN 6.1.0.5.. No other version listed under "Not Loaded".


That's strange. Maybe you need to force a reboot. What image file are you working off of ?


(I'm running OHT3.0.0.1702_86xxHDC_STD.NOESATA_F.p.csimg (from the OPENCABLE - COMMON DOWNLOAD screen - Pg 27/39)


-nony


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nony*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26130#post_23535550
> 
> 
> That's strange. Maybe you need to force a reboot. What image file are you working off of ?
> 
> 
> (I'm running OHT3.0.0.1702_86xxHDC_STD.NOESATA_F.p.csimg (from the OPENCABLE - COMMON DOWNLOAD screen - Pg 27/39)
> 
> 
> -nony



that is not the software version for Navigator it is what tamanaco mentioned. you likely found the firmware version for your box. I am running ODN 6.0.0_19 right now with ODN 6.1.0_6 waiting to be loaded on a motorola DCX3510M in the Dallas Texas area..


----------



## nony




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26130#post_23535872
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nony*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26130#post_23535550
> 
> 
> That's strange. Maybe you need to force a reboot. What image file are you working off of ?
> 
> 
> (I'm running OHT3.0.0.1702_86xxHDC_STD.NOESATA_F.p.csimg (from the OPENCABLE - COMMON DOWNLOAD screen - Pg 27/39)
> 
> 
> -nony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is not the software version for Navigator it is what tamanaco mentioned. you likely found the firmware version for your box. I am running ODN 6.0.0_19 right now with ODN 6.1.0_6 waiting to be loaded on a motorola DCX3510M in the Dallas Texas area..
Click to expand...

I would have said - kindly be more specific; show me your sceen shots and/or transcribe them, but I won't because you are not on our system, and we are very localized and model-specific..


What image file indication do you get on the diag screens? (See what i mean?) We already established that we are on the same ODN version. I'm also assuming that we are using a single image file along with the loader.


After a reboot, when you get the message "Your TV will be right with You", hit the OK/SEL key to see the ODN loading details - when the countdown drops to (1) you should see 'ODN Parsing Advanced HTM'L and ' ODN Parsing OD Portal HTML', and if you do, you should likely have access to the OD Portal channel.



-nony


----------



## kevin120

hmm OK on the DCX3510 when I press power off and ok and go to host diagnostics and then software version is where it says aloader and the ODN 6.0.0_19 number is after aloader along with a long list of numbers before that meaning it is a specific version for Motorola boxes only. Oh and firmware says 12.31 Bedford which means TWC had a special version built for North Texas and named it after one of the cities in the area as Bedford is a City in North Texas.


My area doesn't have the On Demand portal per say on the DCX3200M, DCX3400M and DCX3510M boxes instead if you press the On Demand button you get channel 01 which is a slate saying to access on demand press the A button. The older motorola boxes DCX3200 and DCX3400 and older which are running Rovi Corps iGuide software have On Demand on Channel 1 with a portal will all of the VOD categories in it along with the ON Demand channels in the 500s, 600s, 700s, and 900s in North Texas while the Navigator boxes only have the 500s, 600s, 700s and 900s. I have a DCX3400 and DCX3510M so can access VOD both ways I am just glad that Navigator has all of the viewed VOD tittles able to accessed on one list when pressing the B button and going to currently viewing section or I would scream as when you are in the VOD channels there is no list of what is all currently viewed rentals also the only drawback of Navigator is no folders for dvr recorded shows which iGuide has







I hope that comes in a future update which it should hopefully ODN 7.0 will have it.


----------



## Berk32

July 17, 2013


On or about August 20, 2013 we will launch Pro Sports on Demand on ch. 1024. Pro Sports on Demand will be part of our Digital Television service offering. Also on that date, NFL Network content will be moved from Sports & Fitness on Demand (chs. 1023 & 1988) to Pro Sports on Demand (ch. 1024).



On or about August 26, 2013 Health on Demand will be rebranded as Be Healthy on Demand.



On or about August 28, 2013 we will launch the following services: NY1 Noticias HD on ch. 783, Universal Sports on ch. 448, Universal Sports HD on ch. 461 and WLIW HD on ch. 725 in Manhattan, Brookln and Queens and on ch. 723 in Mt. Vernon. NY1 Noticias HD will be part of our Digital Television service offering, Universal Sports and Universal Sports HD will be part of our Sports Pass service offering, while WLIW HD will be a basic service available only in digital format and viewable with digital cable-compatible equipment such as a digital converter or a digital television (or other device) that includes a QAM tuner.



On that date in Manhattan, Brooklyn and Queens we will move Sundance from ch. 101 to ch. 94.


----------



## mets18




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CopRock*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26130#post_23508207
> 
> 
> There will much screaming and gnashing of teeth come August 20 when those who tap in for free now realize they no longer have a clearQAM signal....


I haven't heard anything about them cutting off clearQAM. The WLIW HD announcement indicates that it will be available on clearQAM on August 28th.


----------



## tamanaco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nony*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26130#post_23536074
> 
> 
> I would have said - kindly be more specific; show me your sceen shots and/or transcribe them, but I won't because you are not on our system, and we are very localized and model-specific..




On my 8640HDC the ODN and ALOADER versions are on page 12/39. The header for this page reads "APPLICATION INFORMATION". On this same page you can find future versions that have been downloaded, but not running next to one of the "Not Loaded" lines.


----------



## tamanaco

Complete lost of signal on the UWS around 88th Street and Columbus. Anyone else experiencing this outage?


----------



## nony




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamanaco*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26130#post_23537355
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nony*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26130#post_23536074
> 
> 
> I would have said - kindly be more specific; show me your sceen shots and/or transcribe them, but I won't because you are not on our system, and we are very localized and model-specific..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And your image file? Pg.27
> 
> 
> (I'm running OHT3.0.0.1702_86xxHDC_STD.NOESATA_F.p.csimg (from the OPENCABLE - COMMON DOWNLOAD screen - Pg 27/39)
> 
> 
> -nony
Click to expand...


----------



## Berk32

CBS + Showtime may be dropped next week on July 24


stay tuned


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26130#post_23536357
> 
> 
> July 17, 2013
> 
> 
> On or about August 20, 2013 we will launch Pro Sports on Demand on ch. 1024. Pro Sports on Demand will be part of our Digital Television service offering. Also on that date, NFL Network content will be moved from Sports & Fitness on Demand (chs. 1023 & 1988) to Pro Sports on Demand (ch. 1024).
> 
> 
> 
> On or about August 26, 2013 Health on Demand will be rebranded as Be Healthy on Demand.
> 
> 
> 
> On or about August 28, 2013 we will launch the following services: NY1 Noticias HD on ch. 783, Universal Sports on ch. 448, Universal Sports HD on ch. 461 and WLIW HD on ch. 725 in Manhattan, Brookln and Queens and on ch. 723 in Mt. Vernon. NY1 Noticias HD will be part of our Digital Television service offering, Universal Sports and Universal Sports HD will be part of our Sports Pass service offering, while WLIW HD will be a basic service available only in digital format and viewable with digital cable-compatible equipment such as a digital converter or a digital television (or other device) that includes a QAM tuner.
> 
> 
> 
> On that date in Manhattan, Brooklyn and Queens we will move Sundance from ch. 101 to ch. 94.



i wonder if they meant WNYE ch 25 - since that just launched an HD feed.


WLIW doesnt have one (plus its channel 21...)


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26130#post_23545084
> 
> 
> i wonder if they meant WNYE ch 25 - since that just launched an HD feed.
> 
> 
> WLIW doesnt have one (plus its channel 21...)


Probably meant WNYE since they went HD recently. WLIW will launch HD finally by end of summer. Either way i dont get why TWC can't align their lineups between NYC and Mt Vernon.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26160#post_23546177
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26130#post_23545084
> 
> 
> i wonder if they meant WNYE ch 25 - since that just launched an HD feed.
> 
> 
> WLIW doesnt have one (plus its channel 21...)
> 
> 
> 
> Probably meant WNYE since they went HD recently. WLIW will launch HD finally by end of summer. Either way i dont get why TWC can't align their lineups between NYC and Mt Vernon.
Click to expand...


or why they can't align their SD and HD counterparts


----------



## Berk32

The deadline for a new agreement between Time Warner and CBS, the No. 1-rated broadcast network, has been moved to Thursday at 9 a.m. in New York from Wednesday at 5 p.m.


The deadline was extended not because there was any progress in talks, but because of a technicality related to an FCC rule about pulling signals during a “sweeps” period, according to a source familiar with the matter.



EDIT: Deadline was extended to Monday


----------



## Berk32

Just got a letter from TWC - analog turnoff coming September 17


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> The outrageous demands for fees by CBS Corporation have forced Time Warner Cable to remove several of its networks and broadcast stations from our customers’ lineups. As of midnight ET, Time Warner Cable customers in New York City, Dallas and Los Angeles will no longer receive their local CBS broadcast stations. In addition, we have been forced to remove Showtime, TMC, Flix and Smithsonian from our lineups across the country. We offered to pay reasonable increases, but CBS’s demands are out of line and unfair – and they want Time Warner Cable to pay more than others pay for the same programming.
> 
> 
> Fortunately, CBS programming is still available free online at cbs.com and over the air with an antenna. Showtime subscribers can watch some programming at sho.com. For more information on other ways to watch these shows, customers should visit www.twcconversations.com . We regret any inconvenience caused by the CBS/Showtime blackout, and we’re working hard to restore the programming at a reasonable price. Switching is not the answer; sooner or later CBS will threaten others and go dark, just as they have with DISH in the past and with us today. We thank our customers for their patience, and we hope to resolve this situation soon.



Still on as of now - I guess CBS will be dropped after Letterman


Showtime is starting to be removed (HD gone - SD still up)


----------



## Berk32

and now the channels are coming back?


> Quote:
> “At the request of CBS, we have halted going dark on their channels.”


----------



## CopRock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26160#post_23576233
> 
> 
> Just got a letter from TWC - analog turnoff coming September 17



Is it for all NYC or your particular boro?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CopRock*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26160#post_23576995
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26160#post_23576233
> 
> 
> Just got a letter from TWC - analog turnoff coming September 17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it for all NYC or your particular boro?
Click to expand...


It doesnt say - so I can only assume it's going to happen for Northern Manhattan on that day (unless they update their news posting on the website to mention more. It's already been done on Staten Island)


----------



## TravKoolBreeze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26160#post_23576233
> 
> 
> Just got a letter from TWC - analog turnoff coming September 17



Odd since the one I got a week ago said Sept. 10


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TravKoolBreeze*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26160#post_23579762
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26160#post_23576233
> 
> 
> Just got a letter from TWC - analog turnoff coming September 17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odd since the one I got a week ago said Sept. 10
Click to expand...


mine says to order converter boxes by sept 10 because sept 17 its coming


----------



## CopRock

What really bother me the most is the loss of clearQAM, two DVD/DVR recorders now become hobbled.. unfortunately because of thieves it needs to be done. With two TV I'm going to need at least two boxes for those times you need to watch a 3rd channel...


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CopRock*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26160#post_23580813
> 
> 
> What really bother me the most is the loss of clearQAM, two DVD/DVR recorders now become hobbled.. unfortunately because of thieves it needs to be done. With two TV I'm going to need at least two boxes for those times you need to watch a 3rd channel...



actually TWC hasn't given notice of encrypting QAM only removing the analogs in NYC but they could at any minute send out a notice saying clear QAM is going away.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CopRock*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26160#post_23580813
> 
> 
> What really bother me the most is the loss of clearQAM, two DVD/DVR recorders now become hobbled.. unfortunately because of thieves it needs to be done. With two TV I'm going to need at least two boxes for those times you need to watch a 3rd channel...



once again - you were told last time you brought it up - clear QAM isnt going away


----------



## Berk32

 http://www.timewarnercable.com/content/twc/en/about-us/press/twc_to_go_all_digital_with_tv_lineup_in_manhattan.html 


> Quote:
> Time Warner Cable to Go "All Digital" With Its TV Lineup in Manhattan
> 
> 
> Some Customers May Require A Digital Adapter Device - Company to Transition Basic TV Channels from Analog to Digital Beginning July 31
> 
> 
> Release Date: 07/31/2013
> 
> 
> New York City, July 31, 2013 – Time Warner Cable has announced it will transition analog channels in the Basic TV package to an all-digital TV signal for Manhattan customers beginning July 31. The Digital Conversion Initiative (DCI) will help the company free up bandwidth space on its network in New York and ensure its customers have access to the latest products and features.
> 
> 
> “Time Warner Cable is always looking for ways that customers can enjoy home entertainment better,” said John Quigley, Time Warner Cable’s Regional Vice President of Operations for NYC. “Transitioning our channels from analog to digital will free up space on our network which gives us the ability to provide even better picture and sound quality, offer more HD channels, On Demand programming and faster Internet speeds. This change potentially affects only customers whose TV sets are not connected to a digital set-top box.”
> 
> 
> The transition to an all-digital TV signal only impacts residential and commercial customers in Manhattan who have a cable line plugged directly into the TV, VCR, DVD recorder or similar devices.
> 
> 
> Time Warner Cable customers can prepare for the digital conversion by ordering a Digital Adapter which is a small device that allows only digital signals to be displayed on TV. A Digital Adapter does not provide channels like MTV or Food Network and premium channels like HBO. It also does not provide the same features as a Digital set-top box which allows access to On Demand, on-screen guide, Pay-Per-View and exclusive TV features like Start Over, Look Back and Caller ID on TV. Customers who have a Digital set-top box do not need to order a Digital Adapter as it already delivers digital signals.
> 
> 
> Time Warner Cable is offering residential customers several simple and easy ways to order a Digital Adapter through http://www.TWC.com/digitaladapter , calling 1-855-286-1736 or in-person at the store at 46A East 23rd Street (between Park Avenue South & Broadway) and 2554 Broadway (at 96th Street).
> 
> 
> "Customers can easily install a Digital Adapter by requesting our Easy Connect Kit which is mailed to the home or schedule an appointment to have a technician visit. We encourage customers to get the free Digital Adapter as soon as they can so they’re ready for the digital conversion beginning July 31,” added Quigley.
> 
> 
> Time Warner Cable Business Class customers can order a Digital Adapter by calling 1-877-227-8711 or visit http://www.twcbc.com/DCI . Digital Adapters are free of charge for residential and commercial customers through December 31, 2014. Beginning January 1, 2015, a Digital Adapter will cost 99 cents per month per adapter.
> 
> 
> Time Warner Cable successfully completed the digital conversion pilot program in Augusta, Maine in 2011. The company will continue the transition to all-digital in the New York City area later this year in Brooklyn and Queens.
> 
> 
> For more information about DCI, visit http://www.TWC.com/digitaladapter.[/quote


----------



## tamanaco

Comedy Central HD (Channel 745 in the UWS) disappeared from the guide. It does not appear that it was moved as no Comedy Central HD programs appear when I use the search function. Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamanaco*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26160#post_23583567
> 
> 
> Comedy Central HD (Channel 745 in the UWS) disappeared from the guide. It does not appear that it was moved as no Comedy Central HD programs appear when I use the search function. Anyone else experiencing this?



it's in my guide - but no picture (guessing it was out last night too for me, since my DVR didn't record futurama or daily show)


----------



## onovotny




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamanaco*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26160#post_23583567
> 
> 
> Comedy Central HD (Channel 745 in the UWS) disappeared from the guide. It does not appear that it was moved as no Comedy Central HD programs appear when I use the search function. Anyone else experiencing this?



I have the same issue. I just got off the phone with TWC and they said they identified a head-end issue in our area and are working on a fix. They claim it should be back in about 15-20 min.


----------



## tamanaco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *onovotny*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26160#post_23586230
> 
> 
> I have the same issue. I just got off the phone with TWC and they said they identified a head-end issue in our area and are working on a fix. They claim it should be back in about 15-20 min.



Thanks for the heads up... I've been rebooting the box, but no dice. I thought it was just me.


----------



## tamanaco

Comedy Central HD (745) is back on the Guide


----------



## MrReorg

Well, they went and did it. CBS and Showtime are gone!


----------



## CopRock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26160#post_23580845
> 
> 
> once again - you were told last time you brought it up - clear QAM isnt going away



Jeez stop clutching your pearls and chill out ... I checked back on the last pages before and obviously missed it.

That said, I wonder how many "customers" tap in for free and how far down the road scrambling of QAM would be, could be why they are pushing those little boxes, and if its a few months down after they should pull the trigger and get it over with.


And now with CBS and SHO gone I wonder if the savings will be passed onto customers.


----------



## Hardcore Legend

Are any of you on Staten Island and if so, is there a list of the ClearQAM channels available?


----------



## net_synapse

I have a question for anyone paying for TWC Movie Pass


I do not subscribe to Movie Pass but when I awoke this morning I found several channels missing from my service .


(Turner Classic Movie, Reelz, Hallmark Movie Channel, etc)


I am currently having a problem with my cable service (macro blocking, audio cutouts additional missing channels)

and have a service call set for tomorrow)
*The blocked channels also list the following information:
*

Now enjoy access to your favorite hit movies, available anytime you want on channels 251 through 292.


Order now with your remote.


What concerns me is that I went on the TWC website and printed out the Movie Pass Channel List

 

 


Notice that this package now includes Encore and AMC ...!


I never heard of such a change has anyone else...?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *net_synapse*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26160#post_23594419
> 
> 
> I have a question for anyone paying for TWC Movie Pass
> 
> 
> I do not subscribe to Movie Pass but when I awoke this morning I found several channels missing from my service .
> 
> 
> (Turner Classic Movie, Reelz, Hallmark Movie Channel, etc)
> 
> 
> I am currently having a problem with my cable service (macro blocking, audio cutouts additional missing channels)
> 
> and have a service call set for tomorrow)
> *The blocked channels also list the following information:
> *
> 
> Now enjoy access to your favorite hit movies, available anytime you want on channels 251 through 292.
> 
> 
> Order now with your remote.
> 
> 
> What concerns me is that I went on the TWC website and printed out the Movie Pass Channel List
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice that this package now includes Encore and AMC ...!
> 
> 
> I never heard of such a change has anyone else...?



I don't subscribe to Movie Pass - but all those channels (besides Encore and FearNet) are still working for me as they did before.


They've been listed as such for a while - yet they aren't exclusive to the package.


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26160#post_23580845
> 
> 
> once again - you were told last time you brought it up - clear QAM isnt going away


Perhaps not immediately but I believe eventually it will. TWC is telling customers to get a DTA for all TVs not connected to a converter or cable card device. If they planned to drop analog only and keep clear QAM, they would've just told customers connected directly to coax using analog tv to get a DTA. The fact that the DTA is hd capable and has hdmi out means users will be connecting to hd sets. Any tv with hdmi input likely has a QAM tuner.


If they do by area, Brooklyn will be first as they have high theft rates. Years ago TWC installed addressable taps to combat theft there.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26160#post_23603027
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26160#post_23580845
> 
> 
> once again - you were told last time you brought it up - clear QAM isnt going away
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps not immediately but I believe eventually it will. TWC is telling customers to get a DTA for all TVs not connected to a converter or cable card device. If they planned to drop analog only and keep clear QAM, they would've just told customers connected directly to coax using analog tv to get a DTA. The fact that the DTA is hd capable and has hdmi out means users will be connecting to hd sets. Any tv with hdmi input likely has a QAM tuner.
> 
> 
> If they do by area, Brooklyn will be first as they have high theft rates. Years ago TWC installed addressable taps to combat theft there.
Click to expand...


It's going to be a little while before they have enough converter boxes here in NYC to allow them to turn off clear QAM.

They had planned to go full SDV a few years back - and that for the most part still hasnt happened....


and don't forget - TWC covers very little Brooklyn - that's mostly Cablevision territory http://www.nyc.gov/html/doitt/downloads/pdf/franchise_territories.pdf 


(had to find a new link for that map - the one i had a few years ago didnt work anymore)


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26160#post_23603134
> 
> 
> It's going to be a little while before they have enough converter boxes here in NYC to allow them to turn off clear QAM.
> 
> They had planned to go full SDV a few years back - and that for the most part still hasnt happened....
> 
> 
> and don't forget - TWC covers very little Brooklyn - that's mostly Cablevision territory http://www.nyc.gov/html/doitt/downloads/pdf/franchise_territories.pdf
> 
> 
> (had to find a new link for that map - the one i had a few years ago didnt work anymore)



Projects in Red Hook and Downtown Brooklyn have high theft and technicians have been assaulted trying to do disconnects. Same for Southeast Queens and Northern end of Manhattan.If and when encryption happens, physically disconnecting lines will be a thing of the past. Comcast has already implemented that. For now dropping analog will recover lot of bandwith and decrease some theft.


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *domino92024*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26100#post_23317540
> 
> 
> There's the rub. Customers already using DVRs or STBs won't get free DTAs. And the cheapest DTAs are not HD or stereo.



Hey Domino, got 3 free HD DTA in the mail today. Now I have a total of 4 boxes. One DVR and 3 DTA!


Berk32, get 1 or 4 you would love them because the diagnostics lists every channel with frequency and program number across 42 pages. Its interesting to see right now with this CBS dispute how multiple channels are mapped to the same replacement program.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26160#post_23603261
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *domino92024*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26100#post_23317540
> 
> 
> There's the rub. Customers already using DVRs or STBs won't get free DTAs. And the cheapest DTAs are not HD or stereo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Domino, got 3 free HD DTA in the mail today. Now I have a total of 4 boxes. One DVR and 3 DTA!
> 
> 
> Berk32, get 1 or 4 you would love them because the diagnostics lists every channel with frequency and program number across 42 pages. Its interesting to see right now with this CBS dispute how multiple channels are mapped to the same replacement program.
Click to expand...


I actually already have had 2 for a few weeks - haven't bothered to activate either one yet.


----------



## jcalabria

I know that policies can differ between TWC divisions, but my experience in Charlotte is consistent with most of what has been reported here... that there are no restrictions on obtaining DTAs based on existing equipment.


I have one DVR, three STBs and two CableCards already on my account. When I visited the local office last week to pick up the second CableCard and SDV adaptor, I happened to ask the rep a question about the DTAs. After answering my question, she immediately added "Want some?... I can give you up to four over the counter and they are free until January 2015". So there were no issues whatsoever obtaining them despite already having six "conventional" devices already on my account.


----------



## PaulInParkSlope

I started a new thread in the HDTV Recorders section, but maybe the question should be here. Anyone know if TWC plans any improvements to the online DVR Manager? Its awful


----------



## Berk32

August 7, 2013


> Quote:
> The previously announced rebrand of Speed Channel and Fox Soccer Plus has been postponed.
> 
> 
> On August 1, 2013 Halogen Network was rebranded as pivot.
> 
> 
> On or about August 9, 2013 we will launch Sports Extra 5 thru Sports Extra 9 on ch. 370 to 374 and Sports Extra 5 HD thru Sports Extra 9 HD on ch. 390 to 394. These services will be part of our Digital service offering.
> 
> 
> Also on that date, Fox Movie Channel will be rebranded as FX Movie Channel.
> 
> 
> On or about September 23, 2013 G4 will be rebranded as Esquire.
> 
> 
> On or about September 24, 2013 we will cease carriage of ESPN 3DTV.\
> 
> 
> On or about October 1, 2013 in Brooklyn we will launch BCAT 5 HD on ch. 756. Also on that date in Brooklyn, all BCAT services will be rebranded as Brooklyn Public Network.


----------



## G1Ravage

I need to get my mother a new non-DVR STB. Her Samsung SMT-H3050 is waaay too slow, and it's pissing her off.


Any better non-DVR boxes in our area? Probably gonna go to Queens Center.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G1Ravage*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26190#post_23622586
> 
> 
> I need to get my mother a new non-DVR STB. Her Samsung SMT-H3050 is waaay too slow, and it's pissing her off.
> 
> 
> Any better non-DVR boxes in our area? Probably gonna go to Queens Center.



Pretty sure every non-dvr box they currently give out is better than that - that's a very old one.


----------



## DNINE

This would be a good time for TWC to plug Starz On Demand HD. If it's going to happen at all.

Is anyone who has Showtime getting Encore or TW Movie pass for free?


----------



## Berk32

August 21, 2013


> Quote:
> On or about September 24, 2013 we will launch QVC Plus on ch. 103. QVC Plus will be part of our Digital Television service offering.


----------



## net_synapse

*

Time Warner Cable offers free antennas, Best Buy credit to customers caught in CBS blackout*
_By:Jon Fingas posted Aug 23rd, 2013 at 10:33 AM @ engadget.com_


Time Warner Cable may not be in a rush to end the CBS blackout, but it's not leaving subscribers out in the cold. The TV provider is now giving away a "limited quantity" of basic TV antennas in the Dallas, Green Bay, Los Angeles, Milwaukee and New York City regions. For those who don't snag a free antenna, the company is also offering $20 in credit toward buying a unit at certain Best Buy stores in those same cities. These sorts of stopgap measures aren't new, but they may provide some comfort to TWC viewers who aren't likely to watch CBS channels through cable anytime soon.


TWC Link: http://twcconversations.com/antenna/


----------



## DNINE

I read somewhere CBS and TWC agreed to air local debates, Comptroller/ Mayor, whatever. I hope this will be a springboard for them to reach an agreement.


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26190#post_23663579
> 
> 
> I read somewhere CBS and TWC agreed to air local debates, Comptroller/ Mayor, whatever. I hope this will be a springboard for them to reach an agreement.


Don't expect CBS to be back til a day before football starts. Airing debates is keeping regulators happy and a public service,not a springboard. Debates will be commercial free so CBS doesn't profit.


Also this whole antenna giveaway is more of a negotiating tactic rather than trying to benefit customers.


----------



## DNINE

The email that TW sent me with the link about free antennas has a Customer comment thread. The comments are all in favor of TW and against CBS, I don't think there was a comment asking them to try to work it out together, all were bashing CBS. Of course it's TW site so they can put out whatever they want. After reading those you could walk away thinking people are happy with what's going on.


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26190#post_23666066
> 
> 
> The email that TW sent me with the link about free antennas has a Customer comment thread. The comments are all in favor of TW and against CBS, I don't think there was a comment asking them to try to work it out together, all were bashing CBS. Of course it's TW site so they can put out whatever they want. After reading those you could walk away thinking people are happy with what's going on.


Those threads are heavily moderated and negative posts don't last very long.


----------



## ejb1980

Does TWC in NYC have DVR receivers that will integrate the OTA signal into the guide? I know they don't here. Just curious.


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ejb1980*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26190#post_23668554
> 
> 
> Does TWC in NYC have DVR receivers that will integrate the OTA signal into the guide? I know they don't here. Just curious.


no they dont and why would they want to? to benefit the 0.001% of customers that have both OTA and cable? and field complaints from inaccurate guide info from OTA when they already have issues of providing accurate for their own channels? and also have to maintain software to integrate the 2? i dont think so.....


----------



## u20v00a

I'm in east midtown Manhattan and the clear QAM channels no longer work on TWC, not even the broadcast channels. Are there any options besides renting a digital adapter (I know, free until January 2015, then $1 a month after)? Is there any way to buy one straight out or a third party solution?


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *u20v00a*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26190#post_23671746
> 
> 
> I'm in east midtown Manhattan and the clear QAM channels no longer work on TWC, not even the broadcast channels. Are there any options besides renting a digital adapter (I know, free until January 2015, then $1 a month after)? Is there any way to buy one straight out or a third party solution?


Why would you want to buy something that is being offered for free and costs practically nothing after 2015? do you even subscribe to video? Filters are sometimes installed to block video channels to Internet only customers.


----------



## ejb1980




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26190#post_23669609
> 
> 
> no they dont and why would they want to? to benefit the 0.001% of customers that have both OTA and cable? and field complaints from inaccurate guide info from OTA when they already have issues of providing accurate for their own channels? and also have to maintain software to integrate the 2? i dont think so.....



Satellite does this. I suppose you couldn't on cable since the local channels ignorantly are on "other" channel numbers. I do it with Directv. Last year, Directv did the same thing to one of our locals (ironically, also CBS) but I would have never known be it not for the crawlers since OTA was there. Don't knock it till you try it.


----------



## u20v00a




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26190#post_23671823
> 
> 
> Why would you want to buy something that is being offered for free and costs practically nothing after 2015? do you even subscribe to video? Filters are sometimes installed to block video channels to Internet only customers.



I'm an internet only customer, but sometimes watch the news on broadcast TV through clear QAM. My understanding is that cable companies are required to carry broadcast channels via clear QAM without the need for consumers to purchase additional equipment. Given TWC's history with creeping modem rental fees ($4 to $6 to probably $8 next year), a digital adapter that is free through January 2015 then $1 after means it will cost much more than that in just a few years. I'd like to find a solution to head off the fee increases ahead of time. Even for those who rent a cable box and use clear QAM for a second (bedroom TV), you're looking at a backdoor price increase. One option is an antenna, but I want to see what else is available.


----------



## Berk32

Just noticed Tennis channel is on analog channel 8


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *u20v00a*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26190#post_23671915
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26190#post_23671823
> 
> 
> Why would you want to buy something that is being offered for free and costs practically nothing after 2015? do you even subscribe to video? Filters are sometimes installed to block video channels to Internet only customers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an internet only customer, but sometimes watch the news on broadcast TV through clear QAM. My understanding is that cable companies are required to carry broadcast channels via clear QAM without the need for consumers to purchase additional equipment. Given TWC's history with creeping modem rental fees ($4 to $6 to probably $8 next year), a digital adapter that is free through January 2015 then $1 after means it will cost much more than that in just a few years. I'd like to find a solution to head off the fee increases ahead of time. Even for those who rent a cable box and use clear QAM for a second (bedroom TV), you're looking at a backdoor price increase. One option is an antenna, but I want to see what else is available.
Click to expand...


They are no longer required to maintain clear QAM, but they haven't given any indication that they plan on dropping it - as of now they only seem to be ready to drop Analog (which has already begun)


----------



## nyctveng

There are no other legal options. Like Berk32 said TWC is no longer required to maintain clear QAM. FCC gave the OK to encrypt and Comcast has been aggressively encrypting across the country. Just a matter of time before TWC follows suit to reduce theft and truck rolls. Cord cutters and internet only customers that use clear QAM are eating into their revenue.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *u20v00a*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26190#post_23671915
> 
> 
> I'm an internet only customer, but sometimes watch the news on broadcast TV through clear QAM. My understanding is that cable companies are required to carry broadcast channels via clear QAM without the need for consumers to purchase additional equipment. Given TWC's history with creeping modem rental fees ($4 to $6 to probably $8 next year), a digital adapter that is free through January 2015 then $1 after means it will cost much more than that in just a few years. I'd like to find a solution to head off the fee increases ahead of time. Even for those who rent a cable box and use clear QAM for a second (bedroom TV), you're looking at a backdoor price increase. One option is an antenna, but I want to see what else is available.


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *u20v00a*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26190#post_23671915
> 
> 
> I'm an internet only customer, but sometimes watch the news on broadcast TV through clear QAM. My understanding is that cable companies are required to carry broadcast channels via clear QAM without the need for consumers to purchase additional equipment. Given TWC's history with creeping modem rental fees ($4 to $6 to probably $8 next year), a digital adapter that is free through January 2015 then $1 after means it will cost much more than that in just a few years. I'd like to find a solution to head off the fee increases ahead of time. Even for those who rent a cable box and use clear QAM for a second (bedroom TV), you're looking at a backdoor price increase. One option is an antenna, but I want to see what else is available.


As an internet-only customer, you are not entitled--legally or otherwise--to receive Clear QAM channels over the cable line. You were benefiting from TWC's negligence in failing to trap out the TV frequencies on your line. If you request a digital adapter from TWC, you will be required to subscribe to the Broadcast Basic package at a rate of $20/mo for 12 months, and you will also have to pay full price for the digital adapter, which is about $5 per month (the free digital adapter is only for those who were subscribing to broadcast basic at the time of the switch to encrypted basic.)


As of now, your best bet is simply to throw up an antenna, or possibly subscribe to Aereo.


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26190#post_23672320
> 
> 
> Just noticed Tennis channel is on analog channel 8


Yes looks like they threw it up on TBS old slot the for those few that still have analog available and didnt delete 8. As of today it's only West 79-153st and East side north of 86 St that still have analog in Manhattan. Queens is next.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26190#post_23675358
> 
> 
> As an internet-only customer, you are not entitled--legally or otherwise--to receive Clear QAM channels over the cable line. You were benefiting from TWC's negligence in failing to trap out the TV frequencies on your line. If you request a digital adapter from TWC, you will be required to subscribe to the Broadcast Basic package at a rate of $20/mo for 12 months, and you will also have to pay full price for the digital adapter, which is about $5 per month (the free digital adapter is only for those who were subscribing to broadcast basic at the time of the switch to encrypted basic.)
> 
> 
> As of now, your best bet is simply to throw up an antenna, or possibly subscribe to Aereo.



actually the free box was to anyone with a tv not connected to a box and the price of the digital adapter is $1 not $5.


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26190#post_23675717
> 
> 
> actually the free box was to anyone with a tv not connected to a box and the price of the digital adapter is $1 not $5.


But only if you subscribe to a TV package. If you do not subscribe to a TV package, you will have to get Basic TV and a set top box.


----------



## CopRock

Speaking of Analog disappearance; is there a separate analog system on TWC? ...


The gym I belong to in manhattan [NYSC on Mercer Street] has little TV's on most of their equipment that tune in analog channels [NY1 still on 10] but these have more than the regular analog that we will lose soon, 8TBS is still there, 20msg 14CNBC and more all the way up to 27vh1 and 28MTV - 2 is StarzK&F but oddly 13pbs is the only missing one


Not all NYSC have this particular spread and like them to catch up on hockey games ....


----------



## nyctveng

Commercial accounts like gyms and hotels may have a mini headend on site that has a bank of say 20 boxes that get fed into analog modulators and transmitted to multiple tv. This is a cost effective way of not having to have a box at every tv and have a customized lineup.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CopRock*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26190#post_23687163
> 
> 
> Speaking of Analog disappearance; is there a separate analog system on TWC? ...
> 
> 
> The gym I belong to in manhattan [NYSC on Mercer Street] has little TV's on most of their equipment that tune in analog channels [NY1 still on 10] but these have more than the regular analog that we will lose soon, 8TBS is still there, 20msg 14CNBC and more all the way up to 27vh1 and 28MTV - 2 is StarzK&F but oddly 13pbs is the only missing one
> 
> 
> Not all NYSC have this particular spread and like them to catch up on hockey games ....


----------



## Berk32

CBS and Showtime are back


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26190#post_23693920
> 
> 
> CBS and Showtime are back


About time, here is related article

http://www.multichannel.com/index.php?q=cable-operators/cbs-time-warner-cable-sign-carriage-agreement/145231 

http://www.twcableuntangled.com/2013/09/we-have-a-deal-with-cbs/


----------



## Berk32

We really really REALLY need our channel lineup overhauled.


Fox Soccer became FXX today - so now FXX HD is sitting in the middle of the sports channels in the 400s


----------



## DNINE

Does anyone have Showtime on demand up?


----------



## net_synapse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26160_60#post_23694219
> 
> 
> Does anyone have Showtime on demand up?



If you go to Menu--> On Demand --> Premiums --> and select --> Showtime and wait about 10 - 15 seconds it will work.


I am sure this will get sorted out shortly...


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26190#post_23694219
> 
> 
> Does anyone have Showtime on demand up?



yes i have everything back now.


obviously it takes a little bit of time to get everything back up and going.


changing the channel 2 feed back to CBS is the easy part


----------



## DNINE

Yes I just got it back also. Thanks anyway.


----------



## CopRock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26190#post_23687381
> 
> 
> Commercial accounts like gyms and hotels may have a mini headend on site that has a bank of say 20 boxes that get fed into analog modulators and transmitted to multiple tv. This is a cost effective way of not having to have a box at every tv and have a customized lineup.



28 boxes running at once... hate to be in that room that has to house them


----------



## Berk32

 http://www.timewarnercable.com/content/dam/residential/pdfs/support/tv/DCI/dci_nyc_schedule.pdf 

http://www.timewarnercable.com/content/dam/residential/pdfs/support/tv/DCI/dci_nyc_areamap.pdf 



So there's the analog shutdown schedule and map - already in progress it seems...


----------



## CopRock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26220#post_23695002
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/content/dam/residential/pdfs/support/tv/DCI/dci_nyc_schedule.pdf
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/content/dam/residential/pdfs/support/tv/DCI/dci_nyc_areamap.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> So there's the analog shutdown schedule and map - already in progress it seems...



But those dates aren't accurate -- I'm in Southern Manhattan area D, we still got it ... Is it a month off?


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

Is there a way to quantify how much of a signal increase we'll get from the analog cut-off? How much will things improve? Will we have Fios-quality?


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26220#post_23695520
> 
> 
> Is there a way to quantify how much of a signal increase we'll get from the analog cut-off? How much will things improve? Will we have Fios-quality?


If ur looking for an increase in quality, it won't happen. The analog cutoff will mean more spectrum allocated for Internet (going from 4 bonded channels to 8), room for more VOD and new channels, moving some highly viewed channels on SDV moving to linear.


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CopRock*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26220#post_23694781
> 
> 
> 28 boxes running at once... hate to be in that room that has to house them


Its usually contained in a tall locked cabinet on wheels that obviously runs very hot.


----------



## NoReDist




----------



## DigitalfreakNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26220#post_23696150
> 
> 
> If ur looking for an increase in quality, it won't happen. The analog cutoff will mean more spectrum allocated for Internet (going from 4 bonded channels to 8), room for more VOD and new channels, moving some highly viewed channels on SDV moving to linear.



I'm just going by the linked brochure.


It says


----------



## beinstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26190#post_23693920
> 
> 
> CBS and Showtime are back



Anyone else notice that even with a $11 Credit for no Showtime for the last month our bills were almost the same due to other rate increases (i.e Cable Modem etc)


Funny how that happens with TWC


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26220#post_23697214
> 
> 
> I'm just going by the linked brochure.
> 
> 
> It says


Theyre probably just referring to the quality of basic channels that were previously analog and now in digital only. The analog quality had been neglected for so long that channels were routinely missing sound,picture,or both for days or weeks at a time.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CopRock*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26220#post_23695321
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26220#post_23695002
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/content/dam/residential/pdfs/support/tv/DCI/dci_nyc_schedule.pdf
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/content/dam/residential/pdfs/support/tv/DCI/dci_nyc_areamap.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> So there's the analog shutdown schedule and map - already in progress it seems...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But those dates aren't accurate -- I'm in Southern Manhattan area D, we still got it ... Is it a month off?
Click to expand...


I just got another letter today stating 9/17 was still my date... thats all I can speak for.


----------



## Berk32

September 4, 2013


> Quote:
> On or about October 9, 2013 Fox Soccer will no longer be part of our DTV en Español or our El Paquetazo service offering. Fox Soccer will only be part of our Digital Television service offering.
> 
> 
> The previously announced launch of WLIW HD will now occur on October 16, 2013.


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

Quick question: anyone here replaced their TWC internet modem with their own? Any suggestions about the best one to get?


Is there a better thread for this? Thanks!


----------



## DNINE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beinstein*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26220#post_23697418
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice that even with a $11 Credit for no Showtime for the last month our bills were almost the same due to other rate increases (i.e Cable Modem etc)
> 
> 
> Funny how that happens with TWC



What a coincidence. I haven't bought a modem yet, so it's like a $5 credit.


----------



## TravKoolBreeze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26220#post_23697890
> 
> 
> I just got another letter today stating 9/17 was still my date... thats all I can speak for.



And mine is still saying Sept. 10.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TravKoolBreeze*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26220#post_23700482
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26220#post_23697890
> 
> 
> I just got another letter today stating 9/17 was still my date... thats all I can speak for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And mine is still saying Sept. 10.
Click to expand...


I guess you're in Area F - I'm in G


----------



## heinriph




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beinstein*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26220#post_23697418
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice that even with a $11 Credit for no Showtime for the last month our bills were almost the same due to other rate increases (i.e Cable Modem etc)
> 
> 
> Funny how that happens with TWC



I was wondering about that - hadn't looked at the details.


Need to call them to see what if they can do anything to sweeten the pot, otherwise I'll need to have a serious look at the Fios packages when my building gets wired.


Paying way too much in general ($220+), too much rental $ for crappy equipment, too many channels stutter and break up (and I don't much feel like missing a day's pay to wait for some truck jockey to probably solve nothing), and at the very least, for all that money, I'd expect uninterrupted service. Pulling channels to strong arm programmers may be a good negotiating tactic, but customer loyalty it does not build.


----------



## dstoffa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26220#post_23699372
> 
> 
> Quick question: anyone here replaced their TWC internet modem with their own? Any suggestions about the best one to get?



I purchased a Motorola SB6141 when I had my Internet Service installed last month. There are some that have a built in router, but I prefer the ability to choose my own router. Thus, I purchased just a modem.


Cheers!

-Doug


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dstoffa*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26220#post_23716058
> 
> 
> I purchased a Motorola SB6141 when I had my Internet Service installed last month. There are some that have a built in router, but I prefer the ability to choose my own router. Thus, I purchased just a modem.
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> -Doug



I actually just purchased the same model that TWC had provided me with (RCA 425). Does DOCSIS 2/3 make a difference? This is 2. I just have turbo.


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26220#post_23722810
> 
> 
> I actually just purchased the same model that TWC had provided me with (RCA 425). Does DOCSIS 2/3 make a difference? This is 2. I just have turbo.


It's not on the approved list but Level3 support should be able to activate it with no problem. Assuming u spent about $20 on the modem makes a lot more sense than man running out to spend $70 and up in docsis 3 modems especially if you have 20mbps service or less. 16 and 32 bonded channel modems will be out soon making the current 4 and 8 bonded channel modems outdated though still functional. Also TWC just doesn't give the same level of support to those owning modems and will always blame the user's modem even if issues are on their end.


----------



## Berk32

So has anyone lost their analog channels yet?


----------



## mets18

Yes, most of the channels have a message saying you need to get a box so they have not been actually turned off yet.


----------



## CopRock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26220#post_23726286
> 
> 
> So has anyone lost their analog channels yet?



Yup, most gone on lower east side, major channels like 2/4/7/13 etc have a static white page with an image asking you to call TWC and get yourself a digital box.


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26220#post_23722880
> 
> 
> It's not on the approved list but Level3 support should be able to activate it with no problem. Assuming u spent about $20 on the modem makes a lot more sense than man running out to spend $70 and up in docsis 3 modems especially if you have 20mbps service or less. 16 and 32 bonded channel modems will be out soon making the current 4 and 8 bonded channel modems outdated though still functional. Also TWC just doesn't give the same level of support to those owning modems and will always blame the user's modem even if issues are on their end.



Believe it or not, I got it for $10. Works perfectly. I have a Turbo subscription, which is 20.

Happily returned my TWC version today.


----------



## roseha

I have a Motorola SB5101U which works fine for my TWC Internet. I have the $40 a month internet plan.


I have a question on the cable service. I had the cable until 6 months ago when I canceled, then re-ordered service with a cable card for my TIVO and picked it up in person yesterday. Got it paired up and it looks great. The interesting thing is that, in spite of what TWC says on their website, I can get a lot of channels, including many HD, on my TIVO premiere without the tuning adapter, which 23rd street was out of. Actually I have always *hated* using the tuning adapter, and having to connect it in three places just to get the thing to work.


Anyway, the only channel I am currently not getting this way that I would normally watch is METV at 144. I called up and was told this had something to do with the way it is "transmitted" so it is a switched channel. Not sure I understand the reasoning behind this but it's too bad since we can't get METV over the air here in NYC. Anyone know more about this? I would love to do without the tuning adapter if possible.


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26220#post_23726286
> 
> 
> So has anyone lost their analog channels yet?




Areas of West Side north of 79 St was suppose to happen today, anyone lose analogs?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26220#post_23744932
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26220#post_23726286
> 
> 
> So has anyone lost their analog channels yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Areas of West Side north of 79 St was suppose to happen today, anyone lose analogs?
Click to expand...


not yet


----------



## nyctveng

Low rated channels are on switched digital. If over time there is many tunes, it will move to linear which wouldn't require tuning adapter.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roseha*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26220#post_23738359
> 
> 
> I have a Motorola SB5101U which works fine for my TWC Internet. I have the $40 a month internet plan.
> 
> 
> I have a question on the cable service. I had the cable until 6 months ago when I canceled, then re-ordered service with a cable card for my TIVO and picked it up in person yesterday. Got it paired up and it looks great. The interesting thing is that, in spite of what TWC says on their website, I can get a lot of channels, including many HD, on my TIVO premiere without the tuning adapter, which 23rd street was out of. Actually I have always *hated* using the tuning adapter, and having to connect it in three places just to get the thing to work.
> 
> 
> Anyway, the only channel I am currently not getting this way that I would normally watch is METV at 144. I called up and was told this had something to do with the way it is "transmitted" so it is a switched channel. Not sure I understand the reasoning behind this but it's too bad since we can't get METV over the air here in NYC. Anyone know more about this? I would love to do without the tuning adapter if possible.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roseha*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26220#post_23738359
> 
> 
> I have a Motorola SB5101U which works fine for my TWC Internet. I have the $40 a month internet plan.
> 
> 
> I have a question on the cable service. I had the cable until 6 months ago when I canceled, then re-ordered service with a cable card for my TIVO and picked it up in person yesterday. Got it paired up and it looks great. The interesting thing is that, in spite of what TWC says on their website, I can get a lot of channels, including many HD, on my TIVO premiere without the tuning adapter, which 23rd street was out of. Actually I have always *hated* using the tuning adapter, and having to connect it in three places just to get the thing to work.
> 
> 
> Anyway, the only channel I am currently not getting this way that I would normally watch is METV at 144. I called up and was told this had something to do with the way it is "transmitted" so it is a switched channel. Not sure I understand the reasoning behind this but it's too bad since we can't get METV over the air here in NYC. Anyone know more about this? I would love to do without the tuning adapter if possible.



Me-TV is 43.1 coming out of Bridgeport, CT - it might be possible to pick up with the right antenna.


I'm surprised thats the only channel you want to watch thats SDV. they planned on moving a lot more channels but have not yet - but the probably will eventually.


----------



## roseha




> Quote:
> Low rated channels are on switched digital. If over time there is many tunes, it will move to linear which wouldn't require tuning adapter.



Thanks, that's pretty much what the TWC guy on their forum said to me. I did ask they consider putting it on the Roku app at least though of course you can't record on that.


> Quote:
> Me-TV is 43.1 coming out of Bridgeport, CT - it might be possible to pick up with the right antenna.
> 
> 
> I'm surprised thats the only channel you want to watch thats SDV. they planned on moving a lot more channels but have not yet - but the probably will eventually.



I'm in midtown Manhattan so I don't think I can pick it up (though I have tried) thanks though. Actually I noticed I don't get BBC news either but I think it's on the app at least.

I had thought I'd only get broadcast with just the cable card, but I'm getting most of the well known cable channels in HD (and SD), such as USA, TCM, Discovery, TNT, etc. I don't have a lot of time for TV since I work nights but I like to have something to watch on the weekends and a little during the week, and started missing it lately. I hope they won't move more channels to SDV, there was something about having to use that adapter that was just irritating.


Couldn't they move some of the Home Shopping channels to SDV instead?


----------



## nyctveng

All local channels being on roku app is in the works. HSN isn't on SDV cause unlike MeTV, TWC gets commission on every sale so they want as many viewers as possible.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roseha*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26250#post_23746824
> 
> 
> Thanks, that's pretty much what the TWC guy on their forum said to me. I did ask they consider putting it on the Roku app at least though of course you can't record on that.
> 
> I'm in midtown Manhattan so I don't think I can pick it up (though I have tried) thanks though. Actually I noticed I don't get BBC news either but I think it's on the app at least.
> 
> I had thought I'd only get broadcast with just the cable card, but I'm getting most of the well known cable channels in HD (and SD), such as USA, TCM, Discovery, TNT, etc. I don't have a lot of time for TV since I work nights but I like to have something to watch on the weekends and a little during the week, and started missing it lately. I hope they won't move more channels to SDV, there was something about having to use that adapter that was just irritating.
> 
> 
> Couldn't they move some of the Home Shopping channels to SDV instead?


----------



## Berk32

September 18, 2013


> Quote:
> On or about October 1, 2013 CBS Sports Network and CBS Sports Network HD will be available as part of our Digital Television offering.



(moving from the sports tier)


----------



## roseha




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26250#post_23747282
> 
> 
> All local channels being on roku app is in the works.



Glad to hear that, thanks


> Quote:
> HSN isn't on SDV cause unlike MeTV, TWC gets commission on every sale so they want as many viewers as possible.



That doesn't surprise me at all!


----------



## mbnzgrl

Hello - new poster here. Hope i'm posting in the right thread, but I'm in Brooklyn Heights and have been getting just the few basic channels in HD for years (I have TWC for internet and have split the cable). Since last night though the channels (signal) were getting choppy and then this morning no channels in HD and still this evening no channels. I am still getting the SD channels though.


I was wondering if this is just a connection issue with TWC or is this the end of the QAM HD channels that I've heard about? The HD channels have never been out this long from my recollection.


Thanks!


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mbnzgrl*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26250#post_23749557
> 
> 
> Hello - new poster here. Hope i'm posting in the right thread, but I'm in Brooklyn Heights and have been getting just the few basic channels in HD for years (I have TWC for internet and have split the cable). Since last night though the channels (signal) were getting choppy and then this morning no channels in HD and still this evening no channels. I am still getting the SD channels though.
> 
> 
> I was wondering if this is just a connection issue with TWC or is this the end of the QAM HD channels that I've heard about? The HD channels have never been out this long from my recollection.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



they aren't supposed to be getting rid of clear-qam - did you try rescanning?


----------



## mbnzgrl

Yes I have been re-scanning. I thought the FCC had passed to allow Cable companies to encrypt QAM channels this year?


Anyway, anyone else in Brooklyn or in NYC lose the QAM HD channels w/ TWC in recent days??


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mbnzgrl*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26250#post_23755754
> 
> 
> Yes I have been re-scanning. I thought the FCC had passed to allow Cable companies to encrypt QAM channels this year?
> 
> 
> Anyway, anyone else in Brooklyn or in NYC lose the QAM HD channels w/ TWC in recent days??


Do you still get local hd on the cable boxes?


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26250#post_23756237
> 
> 
> Do you still get local hd on the cable boxes?



from the looks of it they only subscribe to internet and TWC might have moved the HD channels to frequencies that are trapped out for HSI only customers? I know here in North Texas TWC has moved every local HD OTA channel to channels that if you have only internet you won't get them as they are on RF channels 2, 19, 25, 27, 28, 98 for most of the basic tier the HSI customers may still get the QAMs on RF 101 and 102 that should be it though here if TWC hasn't installed filters to block everything up until around 750MHz which is about where the internet frequencies for the downstream start here from 783MHz to 813MHz actually essentially 48MHz consecutively used for DOCSIS.


----------



## mbnzgrl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26250#post_23756237
> 
> 
> Do you still get local hd on the cable boxes?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26250#post_23756381
> 
> 
> from the looks of it they only subscribe to internet and TWC might have moved the HD channels to frequencies that are trapped out for HSI only customers? I know here in North Texas TWC has moved every local HD OTA channel to channels that if you have only internet you won't get them as they are on RF channels 2, 19, 25, 27, 28, 98 for most of the basic tier the HSI customers may still get the QAMs on RF 101 and 102 that should be it though here if TWC hasn't installed filters to block everything up until around 750MHz which is about where the internet frequencies for the downstream start here from 783MHz to 813MHz actually essentially 48MHz consecutively used for DOCSIS.



Yes, I don't have a cable box; I subscribe to TWC internet only (modem & router) and have split the cable (I'm only picking up a few of the basic channels in SD). But I can't imagine I'm the only one experiencing this as of late here in the City. So I'm hoping someone around here can confirm what's going on or at least as kevin120 stated if that's also what's happening here.


Thanks.


----------



## nyctveng

So you're complaining about losing a service you don't pay for?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26250#post_23757386
> 
> 
> So you're complaining about losing a service you don't pay for?



seemed more like a question, as opposed to a complaint


----------



## mbnzgrl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26250#post_23757386
> 
> 
> So you're complaining about losing a service you don't pay for?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26250#post_23757465
> 
> 
> seemed more like a question, as opposed to a complaint



Thanks Berk32. Not complaining, just trying to figure out what happened. I'd be getting these channels for free w/ OTA antenna I know; I'm just lazy - would need someone to help me do that and don't want to haggle my landlord about putting an antenna on the roof. I just like to catch morning news programs before I go to work and some of the primetime shows on the network stations.


Anyway, I've been re-scanning daily and about 3 days ago I started picking up FOX, CBS, PBS, MY9, PIX CW in HD on completely new different channels from previous, but I'm not picking up ABC or NBC in HD, just SD.


I'm re-scanning daily hoping to pick up ABC and NBC in HD. At least I'm picking up something. I was reading over on the Buffalo, NY thread that TWC was re-doing channel line-ups, so I don't know if TWC was doing this NY-wide and maybe that's what's affecting the QAM channels, I don't know.


Will look back at this thread to see if anyone chimes in.


Thanks.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mbnzgrl*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26250#post_23766815
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26250#post_23757386
> 
> 
> So you're complaining about losing a service you don't pay for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26250#post_23757465
> 
> 
> seemed more like a question, as opposed to a complaint
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks Berk32. Not complaining, just trying to figure out what happened. I'd be getting these channels for free w/ OTA antenna I know; I'm just lazy - would need someone to help me do that and don't want to haggle my landlord about putting an antenna on the roof. I just like to catch morning news programs before I go to work and some of the primetime shows on the network stations.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I've been re-scanning daily and about 3 days ago I started picking up FOX, CBS, PBS, MY9, PIX CW in HD on completely new different channels from previous, but I'm not picking up ABC or NBC in HD, just SD.
> 
> 
> I'm re-scanning daily hoping to pick up ABC and NBC in HD. At least I'm picking up something. I was reading over on the Buffalo, NY thread that TWC was re-doing channel line-ups, so I don't know if TWC was doing this NY-wide and maybe that's what's affecting the QAM channels, I don't know.
> 
> 
> Will look back at this thread to see if anyone chimes in.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
Click to expand...


It's also possible with the cable split you're doing that the channels are on signals that may end up too weak for your tv to pick up.


----------



## nyctveng

$10 Indoor antennas work surprisingly well in many areas have u tried that or youre too lazy? Sorry but using a service you don't pay for causes higher rates for those that do pay. I know many people do it but doesn't make it right. Just be happy you're getting NBC and ABC in SD.


----------



## hansangb

Grrr...NFL Network is sucking wind big time. So much pixelation and judder that I can't even watch it. (in Bayside, NY)


----------



## heinriph




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26250#post_23767689
> 
> 
> $10 Indoor antennas work surprisingly well in many areas have u tried that



At the height of TWC's blackmail of CBS, I bought a $6 antenna from Meritline, connected it, and hung it off a shelf above my TV. (This $6 antenna felt like a $2 antenna, I might add)


Got over 50 channels, including all the major ones. With picture quality exceeding the compressed TWC feeds, no less.


It's back in the closet now, waiting for the inevitable next contract dispute.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heinriph*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26250#post_23777705
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26250#post_23767689
> 
> 
> $10 Indoor antennas work surprisingly well in many areas have u tried that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the height of *TWC's blackmail of CBS*, I bought a $6 antenna from Meritline, connected it, and hung it off a shelf above my TV. (This $6 antenna felt like a $2 antenna, I might add)
> 
> 
> Got over 50 channels, including all the major ones. With picture quality exceeding the compressed TWC feeds, no less.
> 
> 
> It's back in the closet now, waiting for the inevitable next contract dispute.
Click to expand...


you got it backwards


----------



## heinriph




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26250#post_23777822
> 
> 
> you got it backwards



As I understand it, the agreement between CBS and TWC was due to expire.


CBS wanted twice the existing fees. TWC didn't want to pay that (fair enough). TWC then unilaterally decided to pull CBS off their system, despite CBS's offer to allow continued carriage under the existing terms until negotiations completed. Why? In an attempt to maximize their leverage.


And to further improve their leverage, they also pulled the plug on Showtime, although Showtime wasn't even covered by the agreement being negotiated.


TWC pulled the plug. CBS wanted to negotiate.


[As for the relative merits of the negotiations and pricing, I have no idea. I just know several key channels I watch disappeared, and it wasn't CBS's action]


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heinriph*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26250#post_23778116
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26250#post_23777822
> 
> 
> you got it backwards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I understand it, the agreement between CBS and TWC was due to expire.
> 
> 
> CBS wanted twice the existing fees. TWC didn't want to pay that (fair enough). *TWC then unilaterally decided to pull CBS off their system, despite CBS's offer to allow continued carriage under the existing terms until negotiations completed. Why? In an attempt to maximize their leverage.
> 
> 
> And to further improve their leverage, they also pulled the plug on Showtime, although Showtime wasn't even covered by the agreement being negotiated.*
> 
> 
> TWC pulled the plug. CBS wanted to negotiate.
> 
> 
> [As for the relative merits of the negotiations and pricing, I have no idea. I just know several key channels I watch disappeared, and it wasn't CBS's action]
Click to expand...


That actually made sense to you? ok then...


----------



## Sam Goetz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mbnzgrl*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26250#post_23755754
> 
> 
> Yes I have been re-scanning. I thought the FCC had passed to allow Cable companies to encrypt QAM channels this year?
> 
> 
> Anyway, anyone else in Brooklyn or in NYC lose the QAM HD channels w/ TWC in recent days??


 

The same exact thing happened to me.  I have an internet only package, I had my Time Warner Cable split and sending to my TV and I was getting basic channels in HD.  All of a sudden last week everything went away and when I re-scanned the only HD channels I got were FOX, PBS, and a bunch of Univision.

 

I'd happily switch to an Antenna, but I can't get any channels from my apartment.  Even if I stick an expensive antenna out of my window I barely get anything.  My downstairs neighbors have giant trees in their backyard that seem to be blocking the signal.

 

All I want is to be able to watch the free channels (NBC, FOX, CBS, ABC).  Any way to make this happen or is this the end of TV for me.?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sam Goetz*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26250#post_23781177
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mbnzgrl*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26250#post_23755754
> 
> 
> Yes I have been re-scanning. I thought the FCC had passed to allow Cable companies to encrypt QAM channels this year?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, anyone else in Brooklyn or in NYC lose the QAM HD channels w/ TWC in recent days??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same exact thing happened to me.  I have an internet only package, I had my Time Warner Cable split and sending to my TV and I was getting basic channels in HD.  All of a sudden last week everything went away and when I re-scanned the only HD channels I got were FOX, PBS, and a bunch of Univision.
> 
> 
> I'd happily switch to an Antenna, but I can't get any channels from my apartment.  Even if I stick an expensive antenna out of my window I barely get anything.  My downstairs neighbors have giant trees in their backyard that seem to be blocking the signal.
> 
> 
> All I want is to be able to watch the free channels (NBC, FOX, CBS, ABC).  Any way to make this happen or is this the end of TV for me.?
Click to expand...


It's not a satellite dish - trees wont make a difference


----------



## nyctveng

tv is free..after you pay the cable company to provide the service. Trees in backyard is hardly justification to steal service.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sam Goetz*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26250#post_23781177
> 
> 
> The same exact thing happened to me.  I have an internet only package, I had my Time Warner Cable split and sending to my TV and I was getting basic channels in HD.  All of a sudden last week everything went away and when I re-scanned the only HD channels I got were FOX, PBS, and a bunch of Univision.
> 
> 
> I'd happily switch to an Antenna, but I can't get any channels from my apartment.  Even if I stick an expensive antenna out of my window I barely get anything.  My downstairs neighbors have giant trees in their backyard that seem to be blocking the signal.
> 
> 
> All I want is to be able to watch the free channels (NBC, FOX, CBS, ABC).  Any way to make this happen or is this the end of TV for me.?


----------



## roseha

Is TWC supposed to be changing channels in the lineup as of Sept 30-Oct 1? I got a message on my TIVO that then disappeared.


Another thing, I've noticed that Discovery HD is breaking up very badly the last couple of days. It's okay in SD. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## Berk32

 http://www.timewarnercable.com/content/dam/residential/pdfs/support/tv/DCI/dci_nyc_schedule.pdf 


They updated the analog shutdown schedule.


Northern Manhattan is now TBD... Queens/Brooklyn moving ahead


----------



## roseha




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26250#post_23785573
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/content/dam/residential/pdfs/support/tv/DCI/dci_nyc_schedule.pdf
> 
> 
> They updated the analog shutdown schedule.
> 
> 
> Northern Manhattan is now TBD... Queens/Brooklyn moving ahead



Thanks! R


----------



## heinriph




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26250#post_23778964
> 
> 
> That actually made sense to you? ok then...



Uh, yes? But you are making me doubt myself. Maybe I've got the fact wrong? Maybe dementia is getting to me sooner than I had hoped.


Anyhow, I suspect everyone is here for the technical stuff, so I'll revert to the core of my original argument: a cheapo antenna can work surprisingly well - or at least it did for me in Brooklyn.


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26250#post_23785573
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/content/dam/residential/pdfs/support/tv/DCI/dci_nyc_schedule.pdf
> 
> 
> They updated the analog shutdown schedule.
> 
> 
> Northern Manhattan is now TBD... Queens/Brooklyn moving ahead



Too bad the idiot that updated the schedule doesn't know the difference between Queens and Brooklyn. It refers to areas L, M, W as Brooklyn when they are actually Queens.


----------



## Berk32

Just realized I didn't put this up

twcHD 9-25-13.zip 183k .zip file


----------



## Berk32

TWC NYC


199 HD channels (+1 coming soon)


195 MSG2 HD (SDV)

196 MSG+2 HD (SDV)

275 Encore HD

290 Sundance HD (SDV)

292 Fearnet HD (SDV)

322 Hustler HD (SDV)

355/496 PPV-HD (SDV)

356/496 PPV-HD-2

360/412 TEAM HD (SDV)

361 TEAM2 HD (SDV)

362 TEAM3 HD (SDV)

363 TEAM4 HD (SDV)

364 TEAM5 HD (SDV)

365 TEAM6 HD (SDV)

366 TEAM7 HD (SDV)

367 TEAM8 HD (SDV)

368 TEAM9 HD (SDV)

380/445 GAME1 HD

381/446 GAME2 HD (SDV)

382 GAME3 HD (SDV)

383 GAME4 HD (SDV)

384 GAME5 HD (SDV)

385 GAME6 HD (SDV)

386 GAME7 HD (SDV)

387 GAME8 HD (SDV)

388 GAME9 HD (SDV)

390 SportsEx5 HD NBC Premier League

391 SportsEx6 HD NBC Premier League

392 SportsEx7 HD NBC Premier League

393 SportsEx8 HD NBC Premier League

394 SportsEx9 HD NBC Premier League

420 ESPN 3D (SDV)

427 TWC SportsNet HD (SDV)

428 TWC Deportes HD (SDV)

429 beIN Sports HD

430 beIN Sports en Español HD

461 Universal Sports HD (SDV)

462 NFL Network HD (SDV)

463 NFL Redzone HD (SDV)

464 Pac-12 HD (SDV)

465 Tennis Channel HD

466 MLB Network Strike Zone HD (SDV)

467 CBS College Sports HD (SDV)

468 NHL Network HD

469 GOL TV HD (SDV)

470 Fox Soccer+ HD

472 Big Ten Network HD

473 Big Ten 2 HD (SDV)

474 Big Ten 3 HD (SDV)

477 ESPN Goal Line/Buzzer Beater HD (SDV)

478 ESPNews HD

479 ESPNU HD

480 Outdoor Channel HD

481 NBC Sports Network HD

482 Golf HD

483 3DTVPPV (SDV)

484 3DTV (SDV)

485 FXX HD (SDV)

486 Fox Deportes HD (SDV)

487 ESPN Deportes HD (SDV)

488 NBATV HD

489 MLB Network HD

514 TV Japan HD (SDV)

647 MavTV HD (SDV)

649 Smithsonian HD (SDV)

650 MGM HD (SDV)

651/952 HBO HD

652/953 HBO2 HD (SDV*)

653/954 HBO Family HD (SDV*)

654/955 HBO Comedy HD (SDV*)

655/956 HBO Signature HD (SDV*)

656/958 HBO Zone HD (SDV*)

657/958 HBO Latino HD (SDV)

658 CineMax HD

659 MoreMax HD

660 ActionMAX HD

661 ThrillerMAX HD

662 MovieMAX HD

663 MAXLatino HD

664 5StarMAX HD (SDV)

665 OuterMAX HD

666 Showtime HD

667 Showtime 2 HD

668 ShowCase HD

669 Showtime Extreme HD

670 Showtime Beyond HD (SDV)

671 Showtime Women HD (SDV)

673 Showtime Next HD (SDV)

674 TMC HD

675 TMCxtra HD

676 Starz HD

677 Starz Edge HD

678 Starz Kids & Family HD

679 WGN HD

680 UPHD (SDV)

681 Starz Comedy HD

682 OWN HD (SDV)

683/283 REELZ HD (SDV)

684 Hallmark HD (SDV)

685 BBC America HD

686 Crime and Investigation HD (SDV)

687 Live Well HD (WABC 7.2)

688 DIY HD (SDV)

689 Esquire HD

690 TVGN HD (SDV)

691 Fuse HD (SDV)

693 GSN HD (SDV)

694 CMT HD (SDV)

695 Destination America HD

696 National Geographic Wild HD (SDV)

697 H2 HD (SDV)

698 BBC World News HD (SDV)

701 NY1 HD

702 WCBS (CBS) HD

703 TNT HD

704 WNBC (NBC) HD

705 WNYW (FOX) HD

706 Nickelodeon HD

707 WABC (ABC) HD

708 TBS HD

709 WWOR (My Network TV) HD

710 FX HD

711 WPIX (The CW) HD

712 Oxygen HD (SDV)

713 WNET (PBS) HD

714 MSNBC HD

715 CNBC HD

716 USA HD

717 Syfy HD

718 Bravo HD

719 VH1 HD

720 MTV HD

721 Military Channel HD (SDV)

722 The Hub HD (SDV)

723 Investigation Discovery HD

724 E! HD

725 WLIW HD *** Announced 11/16/13 ***

726 SNY HD

727 MSG HD

728 ESPN HD

729 ESPN2 HD

730 Bloomberg HD

731 WPXN (iON) HD

732 Disney Junior HD (SDV)

733 QVC HD

734 Universal HD (SDV)

735 TruTV HD (SDV)

736 Spike HD

737 BET HD

738 ABC Family HD

739 HSN HD (SDV)

740 History Channel HD

741 WXTV (Univision) HD

743 Fox Business News HD

744 Fox News HD

745 Comedy Central HD

746 A&E HD

747 WNJU (Telemundo) HD

748 MSG+ HD

749 Disney HD

750 Food Network HD

751 Cooking Channel HD

752 The Learning Channel HD

753 YES HD

754 AMC HD

755 WLNY HD

757 EWTN HD (SDV)

758 HLN HD

759 WE HD

760 Disney XD HD

761 Cartoon Network HD

762 Lifetime HD (SDV)

763 Biography HD (SDV)

764 HGTV HD

765 National Geographic HD

766 Discovery HD

767 Velocity (SDV)

768 WFUT (Telefutura) HD

769 Galavision HD (SDV)

770 CSPAN HD (SDV)

771 NHK International HD (SDV)

772 Weather Channel HD

774 Fox Sports 1 HD

775 Science Channel HD

776 CSPAN2 HD (SDV)

777 CSPAN3 HD (SDV)

778 CNN HD

780 Lifetime Movie Network HD

781 IFC HD (SDV)

782 TCM HD

783 NY1 Noticias HD (SDV)

784 Hallmark Movie Channel HD

786 Animal Planet HD

787 Africa Channel HD (SDV)

788 Travel Channel HD

790 TV One HD

791 Palladia HD

793 MTV2 HD (SDV)

794 TV Land HD (SDV)

795 QVC Plus HD (SDV)


----------



## HDOrlando

Berk32,


ESPN 3-D actually is now shutdown.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26280#post_23789230
> 
> 
> Berk32,
> 
> 
> ESPN 3-D actually is now shutdown.



I know - but it's still an active channel on our system as of this moment (plus... I did my list a few days ago...)


----------



## HDOrlando

Gotcha!


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26250#post_23785573
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/content/dam/residential/pdfs/support/tv/DCI/dci_nyc_schedule.pdf
> 
> 
> They updated the analog shutdown schedule.
> 
> 
> Northern Manhattan is now TBD... Queens/Brooklyn moving ahead



Area F in Northern Manhattan has been shutdown


----------



## DNINE

Is Starz on demand ever going HD?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26280#post_23798001
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26250#post_23785573
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/content/dam/residential/pdfs/support/tv/DCI/dci_nyc_schedule.pdf
> 
> 
> They updated the analog shutdown schedule.
> 
> 
> Northern Manhattan is now TBD... Queens/Brooklyn moving ahead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Area F in Northern Manhattan has been shutdown
Click to expand...


They updated the chart.

Area G 10/15


NYC complete by 10/24


----------



## AndyHDTV

Univision Deportes HD added to channel 779


----------



## gtsgts

Is anyone else guide messed up? Channels not showing up?


----------



## Berk32

Analog channels gone.


----------



## AndyHDTV

Revolt HD added to channel 692.


----------



## Berk32

so... i think there was a major overhaul done overnight...


whatever my tv had scanned is gone - 11.1 is now foxhd... 5.1 is now cozitv other stuff that had been in the clear is blank... the analog channels that had the 'get an adaptor' message are now snow.


The only thing in the clear thats still in the same place is cbs/wnet on 62.1 and .2


obviously i need to rescan to see what's where now - and my chart is about to go thru some big changes.

(channel 98 is now being used for the first time in forever)



Also - my box reset overnight - may have gotten a new ODN. i dont think i had 6.1.0.5 until now



UPDATE: ****... its going to take forever to update this chart


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26280#post_23873233
> 
> 
> so... i think there was a major overhaul done overnight...
> 
> 
> whatever my tv had scanned is gone - 11.1 is now foxhd... 5.1 is now cozitv other stuff that had been in the clear is blank... the analog channels that had the 'get an adaptor' message are now snow.
> 
> 
> The only thing in the clear thats still in the same place is cbs/wnet on 62.1 and .2
> 
> 
> obviously i need to rescan to see what's where now - and my chart is about to go thru some big changes.
> 
> (channel 98 is now being used for the first time in forever)
> 
> 
> 
> Also - my box reset overnight - may have gotten a new ODN. i dont think i had 6.1.0.5 until now
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE: ****... its going to take forever to update this chart



Berk, the diagnostics on DTA has the entire channel map which could help in updating your chart. I would bet the realignment gives 8 bonded channels for docsis. Keep up the good work on the chart.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26280#post_23875681
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26280#post_23873233
> 
> 
> so... i think there was a major overhaul done overnight...
> 
> 
> whatever my tv had scanned is gone - 11.1 is now foxhd... 5.1 is now cozitv other stuff that had been in the clear is blank... the analog channels that had the 'get an adaptor' message are now snow.
> 
> 
> The only thing in the clear thats still in the same place is cbs/wnet on 62.1 and .2
> 
> 
> obviously i need to rescan to see what's where now - and my chart is about to go thru some big changes.
> 
> (channel 98 is now being used for the first time in forever)
> 
> 
> 
> Also - my box reset overnight - may have gotten a new ODN. i dont think i had 6.1.0.5 until now
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE: ****... its going to take forever to update this chart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Berk, the diagnostics on DTA has the entire channel map which could help in updating your chart. I would bet the realignment gives 8 bonded channels for docsis. Keep up the good work on the chart.
Click to expand...


I really should get around to activating one of those


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26280#post_23876443
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26280#post_23875681
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26280#post_23873233
> 
> 
> so... i think there was a major overhaul done overnight...
> 
> 
> whatever my tv had scanned is gone - 11.1 is now foxhd... 5.1 is now cozitv other stuff that had been in the clear is blank... the analog channels that had the 'get an adaptor' message are now snow.
> 
> 
> The only thing in the clear thats still in the same place is cbs/wnet on 62.1 and .2
> 
> 
> obviously i need to rescan to see what's where now - and my chart is about to go thru some big changes.
> 
> (channel 98 is now being used for the first time in forever)
> 
> 
> 
> Also - my box reset overnight - may have gotten a new ODN. i dont think i had 6.1.0.5 until now
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE: ****... its going to take forever to update this chart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Berk, the diagnostics on DTA has the entire channel map which could help in updating your chart. I would bet the realignment gives 8 bonded channels for docsis. Keep up the good work on the chart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really should get around to activating one of those
Click to expand...


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Berk32

not much hidden anymore.

But they moved around everything.

Lots of space available as of now.
twcHD 10-27-13.zip 196k .zip file


Also - TBS is no longer unencrypted


----------



## AndyHDTV

Sprout website says "Watch on Time Warner Cable channel 193/796" probably coming soon.


----------



## HDOrlando

It looks like a same day TWC/BHN rollout.


We discovered this on their website for Bright House last night.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26280#post_23893579
> 
> 
> Sprout website says "Watch on Time Warner Cable channel 193/796" probably coming soon.



its active


----------



## Berk32

November 6, 2013


> Quote:
> Time Warner Cable will add the service Al Jazeera America to Digital Television on or about December 6, 2013.
> 
> 
> On or about December 6, 2013 we will cease carriage of CNC World. Also on that date we will add Smithsonian on ch. 99, Smithsonian HD on ch. 649 and Smithsonian HD on Demand on ch. 648. These services will be part of our Digital Television service offering.
> 
> 
> On or about December 10, 2013 we will add the following services to our Music Choice line-up: Y2K, Pop Rhythmic, Teen MC and Pop Country. Also on that date we will cease carriage of Classic Alternative and we will move Hip Hop and R&B from ch. 602 to ch. 605, MCU from ch. 603 to ch. 604, Dance Electronica from ch. 604 to ch. 603, Rap from ch. 605 to ch. 606, Hip Hop Classics from ch. 606 to ch. 607, Throwback Jamz from ch. 607 to ch. 608, R&B Classics from ch. 608 to ch. 609, R&B Soul from ch. 609 to ch. 610, Gospel from ch. 610 to ch. 611, Reggae from ch. 611 to ch. 612, Classic Rock from ch. 612 to ch. 618, Retro Rock from ch. 613 to ch. 617, Rock from ch. 614 to ch. 613, Metal from ch. 615 to ch. 614, Alternative from ch. 616 to ch. 615, Adult Alternative from ch. 618 to ch. 616, Pop Hits from ch. 620 to ch. 621, 90’s from ch. 621 to ch. 627, 80’s from ch. 622 to ch. 628, 70’s from ch. 623 to ch. 629, Solid Gold Oldies from ch. 624 to ch. 630, Party Favorites from ch. 625 to ch. 622, Stage & Screen from ch. 626 to ch. 642, Kidz Only! from ch. 627 to ch. 624, Toddler Tunes from ch 628 to ch. 625, Today’s Country from ch. 629 to ch. 632, True Country from ch. 630 to ch. 633, Classic Country from ch. 631 to ch. 634, Contemporary Christian from ch. 632 to ch. 635, Sounds of the Season from ch. 633 to ch. 641, Soundscapes from ch. 634 to ch. 643, Smooth Jazz from ch. 635 to ch. 644, Jazz from ch. 636 to ch. 645, Blues from ch. 637 to ch. 646, Singers & Swing from ch. 638 to ch. 647, Easy Listening from ch. 639 to ch. 648, Classical Masterpieces from ch. 640 to ch. 649, Light Classical from ch. 641 to ch. 650, Musica Urbana from ch. 642 to ch. 637, Pop Latino from ch. 643 to ch. 636, Tropicales from ch. 644 to ch. 639, Mexicana from ch. 645 to ch. 638 and Romances from ch. 646 to ch. 640.
> 
> 
> On or about December 31, 2013 we will cease carriage of New Tang Dynasty TV. On that date in Brooklyn and Queens we will cease carriage of Korean Christian TV (KCTV).


----------



## carl2680

Digital Conversion Initiative (DCI) and Encryption for Basic TV Service (BST) Starting December 2013, Time Warner Cable across the New York City areas* will begin encrypting our Starter TV (aka Basic TV) service. Encryption of TV signals requires that customers have a digital device on every TV in order to receive the signal and view programs. If you are affected, you should contact TWC to arrange for the equipment you need to continue receiving your services. In such case, you are entitled to receive equipment at no additional charge or service fee for a limited period of time. The number of devices you are entitled to receive and for how long varies depending on your situation. As a valued TWC customer, you are entitled to receive additional free DTAs to cover any affected TV: - Current TV customers with at least 1 piece of equipment can receive free digital adapters until May 2015**. - Starter TV (aka Basic TV) customers getting equipment for the first time can receive free digital adapters until May 2016**. - Customers who receive Medicaid can receive free digital adapters until May 2019**. **After this date, customers are charged $1.50 per device per month. Read FAQs about Encryption Download the special offer form for customers on Medicaid (PDF)


First, check to see if you need a Digital Adapter - YES, you will need a Digital Adapter to avoid losing your picture if your cable line is plugged directly into your TV, VCR, DVR recorder, or similar device. - NO, you do not need a Digital Adapter if your cable line is plugged into a TWC Set-Top Box, Digital Adapter retail CableCARD device or Roku device. Encryption will not impact current TWC customers who subscribe to a digital video service (i.e. have a digital Set-Top Box or other digital device). ATTENTION Business Class customers: Please visit our Business Class web page for information regarding how this impacts you.


How to order Digital AdaptersThere you go anyone that want to watch tv will need a box even for the locals.


----------



## ajabrams

TCM has started a terrific new streaming app -can't wait to use it. Only problem? Guess which cable provider is the only one in NYC that doesn't support it -- Yup -- TWC!! C'mon guys, are you really trying to lose subscribers or what?


----------



## ajabrams

Wondering if anyone knows about Channel 725 -- it was supposed to be WLIW HD as of 11/16 but nothing's happened.


----------



## nyctveng

WLIW was suppose to go HD end of summer but has postponed. It will likely appear on 721 rather than 725 that was probably a typo.


----------



## gtsgts

Did you guys get the update? How do you like the change?


----------



## JR_in_NYC

Looks like a new update was pushed tonight. Haven't gotten a chance to see the version number.

Located in Bklyn


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gtsgts*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26280#post_23972293
> 
> 
> Did you guys get the update? How do you like the change?



What's the change?


----------



## JR_in_NYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26280#post_23972335
> 
> 
> What's the change?



I was briefly watching it on my Slingbox, so I didn't get to poke around too much, hence not knowing what version #, but it looks like the guide interface has changed. Series recordings are now sorted in folders.


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JR_in_NYC*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26280#post_23972340
> 
> 
> I was briefly watching it on my Slingbox, so I didn't get to poke around too much, hence not knowing what version #, but it looks like the guide interface has changed. Series recordings are now sorted in folders.



I noticed it re-starting when I left for work this morning. Had no idea why.


----------



## JR_in_NYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26280#post_23972355
> 
> 
> I noticed it re-starting when I left for work this morning. Had no idea why.



I'll post pictures when I get home later.


----------



## JR_in_NYC

So it looks like we got updated to V7.0.8 (V2148) last night. I've posted some photos here: ​
Looks like DVR compensation is back!!!


----------



## carl2680

Brooklyn, Queens, Manhattan, Mount Vernon


November 20, 2013


Time Warner Cable’s agreements with programmers and broadcasters to carry their services and stations routinely expire from time to time. We are usually able to obtain renewals or extensions of such agreements, but in order to comply with applicable regulations, we must inform you when an agreement is about to expire. The following agreements are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services/stations in the near future:


Animal Planet, Animal Planet HD, Azteca America, BET, BET HD, CCTV9, Centric, Chinese Channel, Chinese Cinema, CNC World, Comedy Central, Comedy Central HD, Destination America, Destination America HD, Discovery, Discovery HD, Discovery Familia, Discovery Fit & Health, Ecuavisa, Fox Life, France 24, GOL TV, GOLTV HD, Howard Stern on Demand, Investigation Discovery, Investigation Discovery HD, Jus Punjabi, KBN, KCTV, LATV, Logo, Media Korea TV (MKTV), Military Channel, Military Channel HD, MLB Extra Innings, MLB Network, MLB Network HD, MTV, MTV HD, MTV 2, MTV 2 HD, MTV Hits, MTV Jams, MTV Tr3s, Music Choice, Music Choice on Demand, New Tang Dynasty TV, News 12, NHL Center Ice, NHL Network, NHL Network HD, Nickelodeon, Nickelodeon HD, Nick Jr, Nicktoons, Nuvo TV, OWN, OWN HD, Palladia HD, Science, Science HD, SOAPnet, Spike TV, Spike TV HD, Supercanal, Teen Nick, Telemicro Internacional, The Africa Channel, The Africa Channel HD, The Bangladesh Channel, The Hub, The Hub HD, TLC, TLC HD, TV Land, TV Land HD, TVE Internacional, Velocity, VH1, VH1 HD, VH1 Classic, WAPA America, YES Network, YES Network HD and Youtoo TV.


Nuvo TV may be moved from our Digital Television service offering to our DTV en Español service offering.


In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned:


The previously announced launch of Smithsonian will now occur on ch. 264.


On or about December 5, 2013 we will launch TVBe on ch. 578, TVBS on ch. 579 and TVB2 on ch. 580. These services will be part of our Jade World service offering.


Also on that date, we will launch NDTV on ch. 559. NDTV will be part of our Hindi Pass Plus and our Hindi Passport service offerings.


We will also launch SBTN on ch. 579 and TVBV on ch. 580. These services will be part of our Vietnamese Pass service offering.


And Encore on Demand will launch on ch. 247. Encore on Demand will be part of our Movie Pass service offering.


Time Warner Cable will add the service Al Jazeera America to Digital Television on or about December 6, 2013.


Time Warner Cable may ceases carriage of WGN America on or after January 1, 2014 in Mount Vernon.


Also on that date, we will launch El Rey on ch. 194, El Rey HD on ch. 797, Ovation on ch. 263 and Ovation HD on ch. 742 in Manhattan, Brooklyn and Queens and on ch. 720 in Mount Vernon. These services will be part of our Digital Television service offering.


You may downgrade or terminate s


----------



## carl2680

More junk channels such as El REY HD (The king).


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JR_in_NYC*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26300_50#post_23973048
> 
> 
> So it looks like we got updated to V7.0.8 (V2148) last night. I've posted some photos here: ​
> Looks like DVR compensation is back!!!


Your diagnostics screen cap is from the hardware diagnostics... v7.0.8 is your middleware (the platform that the ODN Navigator GUI sits on top of). 

 

The ODN version is likely 7.2.0.5 (or something close to that).  You'll need to get into the Navigator diagnostics to see the Navigator version.  Press and hold the [Select] button on your remote for about ~7 seconds (Cisco boxes will start flashing in the display, Samsung will give no indication), then release the [Select] and press the [Down] button.  That should enter ODN diagnostics.  ODN Version is listed near the bottom of the first page.

 

The upgrade has been discussed for about two weeks now in the TWC Navigator and TWC Charlotte threads if you're interested.


----------



## Berk32

no update for me yet


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26310#post_23973082
> 
> 
> Brooklyn, Queens, Manhattan, Mount Vernon
> 
> 
> November 20, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On or about December 5, 2013 we will launch TVBe on ch. 578, TVBS on ch. 579 and TVB2 on ch. 580. These services will be part of our Jade World service offering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will also launch SBTN on ch. 579 and TVBV on ch. 580. These services will be part of our Vietnamese Pass service offering.



Do the geniuses @ TWC proofread their own crap? 2 different channels launching on 579 & 580.


----------



## tamanaco

I'm located in the UWS near 88th St. and Columbus... my Cisco 8640HDC was updated last night to ODN 7.2.0.5


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamanaco*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26310#post_24029846
> 
> 
> I'm located in the UWS near 88th St. and Columbus... my Cisco 8640HDC was updated last night to ODN 7.2.0.5



yup - we caught up with the rest of the City


----------



## tamanaco

I just tried that new "Networks A-Z" under the Guide "Find Channels" (A) , but it appear not to list all the channels in the guide. I was trying to find TVLand to record the new Kristie show tonight, but had to go back to the old-reliable paper guide to find it. Like the new 16:9 guide and the cover art when selecting a recorded program. The FF and REW functions appear a little more accurate. Pressing and holding either the FF or REW buttons for a few seconds while watching live TV takes you to either the end (Live) or the beginning of the program. On recorded programs pressing and holding those buttons allows one to jump forwards or backwards in what appears to be the equivalent of 15 minutes intervals. So far so good.



EDIT: I guess here in NYC we do not yet have the "On Demand Portal on channel 999" shown here. I have an 8640HDC which apparently supports this Portal. Does anyone know when this Portal channel with its cover art grid will come to NYC?


----------



## Eugene A


Hi,

 

Located on SI, and pay a lot for my TWC cable account. Was trying to get them to at least match what Verizon is offering me with a 2 year agreement. Called twice and each time the call to the retention department failed: first time it was dropped, second time, around 9 PM, got the message that it was closed. Is it even worth the hassle? The first guys on the call are only able to offer what is already available on the web for existing customers.

 

It sort of becomes obvious that the company's sales department is not being managed well. Did they write off Staten Island or are they making money somewhere other then retail cable?


----------



## net_synapse

Just noticed that *Starz On Demand* now has an HD category.


Not all content is available in HD but it's a start..


----------



## Berk32

we now have Starz HD on demand (probably related to the addition of Encore on demand)


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26310#post_24034120
> 
> 
> we now have Starz HD on demand (probably related to the addition of Encore on demand)



What channel numbers?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26310#post_24034671
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26310#post_24034120
> 
> 
> we now have Starz HD on demand (probably related to the addition of Encore on demand)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What channel numbers?
Click to expand...


Starz is ch 240 (same as before) - they just added an HD section.


Encore is on the big list above - 247.


----------



## AndyHDTV

Al Jazeera TV HD is on 785


----------



## BTGRE

Does Encore on demand work for anybody in Manhattan? The guide say "Sign Off".


----------



## gtsgts

This DVR compensation stuff is awful. I fast forward to get where I want to watch. I press play and it take the show back. What's the point of fast forwarding when you press play it gonna end up rewinding it for you? It goes so far back. I tried changing the dvr compensation setting, and it still does it.


----------



## hansangb

Just goes to show you that you can't please everyone. I hated the fact that the previous update took *away* dvr compensation. The whole point is that as you FF, when you see the section that you want and hit play, you've over shot it. So DVR compensation nicely rewinds a few seconds. Usually, it's spot on for me.


----------



## gtsgts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26310#post_24058906
> 
> 
> Just goes to show you that you can't please everyone. I hated the fact that the previous update took *away* dvr compensation. The whole point is that as you FF, when you see the section that you want and hit play, you've over shot it. So DVR compensation nicely rewinds a few seconds. Usually, it's spot on for me.


but it isn't taking me a few seconds back. It's taking me like 3 commercials back.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gtsgts*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26310#post_24059385
> 
> 
> but it isn't taking me a few seconds back. It's taking me like 3 commercials back.



Wow...something is definitely wrong there. Unfortunately, the only thing I can recommend would be to try cold booting the unit (unplug the power), and try adjusting the dvr comp again.


If that doesn't work, something may be wrong with your box. Which unit do you have?


----------



## gtsgts

I had unplugged but I plugged it right back. Still didn't work. I tried again this time I left it unplugged until I came out the show. It's now working. Thank you.


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

Looks like we got another update this week, no? The search is completely different.


----------



## rit56

Yes and I am not very happy with the "Search" feature or when you hit B on the remote. It used to bring up the show you're watching or the show you're looking at on the menu and ALL the listings. Now you have to do annoying individual search for everything.


Really lame TWC. You added 3 steps to what was once one press of the button.


Who cares about What's Hot? Restore the search to the way it was. Most of the stuff on What's Hot is crap anyway.


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rit56*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26310#post_24077689
> 
> 
> Yes and I am not very happy with the "Search" feature or when you hit B on the remote. It used to bring up the show you're watching or the show you're looking at on the menu and ALL the listings. Now you have to do annoying individual search for everything.
> 
> 
> Really lame TWC. You added 3 steps to what was once one press of the button.
> 
> 
> Who cares about What's Hot? Restore the search to the way it was. Most of the stuff on What's Hot is crap anyway.



I actually like that you can search by description as well, not just title.


----------



## ajabrams

I had a strange thing happen with the latest update. I turned on my set last night and all my HD channels were displaying as SD. I did a hard boot to my STB and it fixed it -- but I had a moment or two of panic!!


----------



## Berk32

December 18, 2013 (yup - from the future)


The previously announced launch of Ovation will now occur on ch. 83.


The previously announced changes regarding Music Choice did not occur.


On December 10, 2013 we ceased carriage of the following services: Classic Alternative, Stage & Screen, Classical Masterpieces and Romances. On that date we also moved Hip Hop and R&B from ch. 602 to ch. 605, MCU from ch. 603 to ch. 604, Dance Electronica from ch. 604 to ch. 603, Rap from ch. 605 to ch. 606, Hip Hop Classics from ch. 606 to ch. 607, Throwback Jamz from ch. 607 to ch. 608, R&B Classics from ch. 608 to ch. 609, R&B Soul from ch. 609 to ch. 610, Gospel from ch. 610 to ch. 611, Reggae from ch. 611 to ch. 612, Classic Rock from ch. 612 to ch. 618, Retro Rock from ch. 613 to ch. 617, Rock from ch. 614 to ch. 613, Metal from ch. 615 to ch. 614, Alternative from ch. 616 to ch. 615, Adult Alternative from ch. 618 to ch. 616, 90’s from ch. 621 to ch. 626, 80’s from ch. 622 to ch. 627, 70’s from ch. 623 to ch. 628, Solid Gold Oldies from ch. 624 to ch. 629, Party Favorites from ch. 625 to ch. 621, Kidz Only! from ch. 627 to ch. 623, Toddler Tunes from ch. 628 to ch. 624, Today’s Country from ch. 629 to ch. 631, True Country from ch. 630 to ch. 632, Classic Country from ch. 631 to ch. 633, Contemporary Christian from ch. 632 to ch. 634, Sounds of the Season from ch. 633 to ch. 639, Soundscapes from ch. 634 to ch. 640, Smooth Jazz from ch. 635 to ch. 641, Jazz from ch. 636 to ch. 642, Blues from ch. 637 to ch. 643, Singers & Swing from ch. 638 to ch. 644, Easy Listening from ch. 639 to ch. 645, Light Classical from ch. 641 to ch. 646, Musica Urbana from ch. 642 to ch. 636, Pop Latino from ch. 643 to ch. 635, Torpicales from ch. 644 to ch. 638 and Mexicana from ch. 645 to ch. 637.


On or about December 12, 2013 in Manhattan, Brooklyn and Queens we will launch Movies on Demand on ch. 990. Movies on Demand will be part of our Pay Per View service offering.


On or about January 28, 2013 in Manhattan, Brooklyn and Queens we will move Al Jazeera America from ch. 181 to ch. 57. On that date we will also cease carriage of the following simulcast: MNN3 in Manhattan, BPN3 in Brooklyn and QPTV3 in Queens


----------



## Berk32

 
__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/415496796459126785%5B%2FURL%5D


> Quote:
> Time Warner Cable says it renewed a carriage deal with Viacom that includes first-time carriage for Epix.


----------



## gtsgts

I was downloading channels on xbox only to find out TWC isn't a participating TV provider. Is there a reason why TWC rarely is a participating TV provider for tv/video apps? ie. lifetime, a&e, nat geo etc . Also now with the changes to the watchabc app there hasn't been any indication that TWC will be a participating TV provider for that either. I guess I don't get why they don't participate when so many other providers do.


----------



## Berk32

noticed channel 773 NYC TV Gov HD today

(also El Rey HD added as scheduled... and Ovation HD is back after exactly 1 year)


----------



## Berk32

Going to try using google docs to update the spreadsheet from now on.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0At0iKcmGbFx8dG14UUJWZk1DTDllRjdjbm0talNzcGc&output=xls 


Let me know if this is good or bad.


----------



## carl2680




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26340#post_24147470
> 
> 
> Going to try using google docs to update the spreadsheet from now on.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0At0iKcmGbFx8dG14UUJWZk1DTDllRjdjbm0talNzcGc&output=xls
> 
> 
> That is much better than before. Now I noticed twc decided to put two HDsports channels in one QAM alone with two SD ones. The thing is the same channels look compressed as they were before when they were in the 3/1 QAM.I dont see an improvement in picture quality.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26340#post_24152226
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26340#post_24147470
> 
> 
> Going to try using google docs to update the spreadsheet from now on.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0At0iKcmGbFx8dG14UUJWZk1DTDllRjdjbm0talNzcGc&output=xls
> 
> 
> 
> That is much better than before. Now I noticed twc decided to put two HDsports channels in one QAM alone with two SD ones. The thing is the same channels look compressed as they were before when they were in the 3/1 QAM.I dont see an improvement in picture quality.
Click to expand...


I'm sure it has to do with how they are receiving it.


----------



## timewaster

The past few days i keep loosing the picture & sound on my cable box.

The only way to fix it is to reboot the box which takes a few minutes.

anyone else experience this also?

I think it might be related to their new software release since this has never happened before.

I have the Cisco DVR 8640


----------



## ILW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26340#post_24147470
> 
> 
> Going to try using google docs to update the spreadsheet from now on.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0At0iKcmGbFx8dG14UUJWZk1DTDllRjdjbm0talNzcGc&output=xls
> 
> 
> Let me know if this is good or bad.



Thanks. It looks good.


Are you also planning to provide your usual simplified list of all the current HD channels? It's very useful and easier to use than what TWC provides, especially since the list on TWC's website is inaccurate (Ovation HD is shown as being on channel 725) and their PDF version hasn't been updated with the latest channel changes.


----------



## Berk32

TWC NYC


205 HD channels (+1 coming soon)


195 MSG2 HD (SDV)

196 MSG+2 HD (SDV)

275 Encore HD

290 Sundance HD (SDV)

292 Fearnet HD (SDV)

322 Hustler HD (SDV)

355/496 PPV-HD (SDV)

356/496 PPV-HD-2

360/412 TEAM HD (SDV)

361 TEAM2 HD (SDV)

362 TEAM3 HD (SDV)

363 TEAM4 HD (SDV)

364 TEAM5 HD (SDV)

365 TEAM6 HD (SDV)

366 TEAM7 HD (SDV)

367 TEAM8 HD (SDV)

368 TEAM9 HD (SDV)

380/445 GAME1 HD

381/446 GAME2 HD (SDV)

382 GAME3 HD (SDV)

383 GAME4 HD (SDV)

384 GAME5 HD (SDV)

385 GAME6 HD (SDV)

386 GAME7 HD (SDV)

387 GAME8 HD (SDV)

388 GAME9 HD (SDV)

390 SportsEx1 HD NBC Premier League

391 SportsEx2 HD NBC Premier League

392 SportsEx3 HD NBC Premier League

393 SportsEx4 HD NBC Premier League

394 SportsEx5 HD NBC Premier League

420 ESPN 3D (SDV)

427 TWC SportsNet HD (SDV)

428 TWC Deportes HD (SDV)

429 beIN Sports HD

430 beIN Sports en Español HD

461 Universal Sports HD (SDV)

462 NFL Network HD (SDV)

463 NFL Redzone HD (SDV)

464 Pac-12 HD (SDV)

465 Tennis Channel HD

466 MLB Network Strike Zone HD (SDV)

467 CBS College Sports HD (SDV)

468 NHL Network HD

469 GOL TV HD (SDV)

470 Fox Soccer+ HD

472 Big Ten Network HD

473 Big Ten 2 HD (SDV)

474 Big Ten 3 HD (SDV)

477 ESPN Goal Line/Buzzer Beater HD (SDV)

478 ESPNews HD

479 ESPNU HD

480 Outdoor Channel HD

481 NBC Sports Network HD

482 Golf HD

483 3DTVPPV (SDV)

485 FXX HD (SDV)

486 Fox Deportes HD (SDV)

487 ESPN Deportes HD (SDV)

488 NBATV HD

489 MLB Network HD

514 TV Japan HD (SDV)

647 MavTV HD (SDV)

649 Smithsonian HD (SDV)

650 MGM HD (SDV)

651/952 HBO HD

652/953 HBO2 HD (SDV*)

653/954 HBO Family HD (SDV*)

654/955 HBO Comedy HD (SDV*)

655/956 HBO Signature HD (SDV*)

656/958 HBO Zone HD (SDV*)

657/958 HBO Latino HD (SDV)

658 CineMax HD

659 MoreMax HD

660 ActionMAX HD

661 ThrillerMAX HD

662 MovieMAX HD

663 MAXLatino HD

664 5StarMAX HD (SDV)

665 OuterMAX HD

666 Showtime HD

667 Showtime 2 HD

668 ShowCase HD

669 Showtime Extreme HD

670 Showtime Beyond HD (SDV)

671 Showtime Women HD (SDV)

673 Showtime Next HD (SDV)

674 TMC HD

675 TMCxtra HD

676 Starz HD

677 Starz Edge HD

678 Starz Kids & Family HD

679 WGN HD

680 UPHD (SDV)

681 Starz Comedy HD

682 OWN HD (SDV)

683/283 REELZ HD (SDV)

684 Hallmark HD (SDV)

685 BBC America HD

686 Crime and Investigation HD (SDV)

687 Live Well HD (WABC 7.2)

688 DIY HD (SDV)

689 Esquire HD

690 TVGN HD (SDV)

691 Fuse HD (SDV)

692 Revolt HD (SDV)

693 GSN HD (SDV)

694 CMT HD (SDV)

695 Destination America HD

696 National Geographic Wild HD (SDV)

697 H2 HD (SDV)

698 BBC World News HD (SDV)

701 NY1 HD

702 WCBS (CBS) HD

703 TNT HD

704 WNBC (NBC) HD

705 WNYW (FOX) HD

706 Nickelodeon HD

707 WABC (ABC) HD

708 TBS HD

709 WWOR (My Network TV) HD

710 FX HD

711 WPIX (The CW) HD

712 Oxygen HD (SDV)

713 WNET (PBS) HD

714 MSNBC HD

715 CNBC HD

716 USA HD

717 Syfy HD

718 Bravo HD

719 VH1 HD

720 MTV HD

721 Military Channel HD (SDV)

722 The Hub HD (SDV)

723 Investigation Discovery HD

724 E! HD

725 WLIW HD *** Announced 11/16/13 ***

726 SNY HD

727 MSG HD

728 ESPN HD

729 ESPN2 HD

730 Bloomberg HD

731 WPXN (iON) HD

732 Disney Junior HD (SDV)

733 QVC HD

734 Universal HD (SDV)

735 TruTV HD (SDV)

736 Spike HD

737 BET HD

738 ABC Family HD

739 HSN HD (SDV)

740 History Channel HD

741 WXTV (Univision) HD

742 Ovation HD (SDV)

743 Fox Business News HD

744 Fox News HD

745 Comedy Central HD

746 A&E HD

747 WNJU (Telemundo) HD

748 MSG+ HD

749 Disney HD

750 Food Network HD

751 Cooking Channel HD

752 The Learning Channel HD

753 YES HD

754 AMC HD

755 WLNY HD

757 EWTN HD (SDV)

758 HLN HD

759 WE HD

760 Disney XD HD

761 Cartoon Network HD

762 Lifetime HD (SDV)

763 Biography HD (SDV)

764 HGTV HD

765 National Geographic HD

766 Discovery HD

767 Velocity (SDV)

768 WFUT (Telefutura) HD

769 Galavision HD (SDV)

770 CSPAN HD (SDV)

771 NHK International HD (SDV)

772 Weather Channel HD

773 NYC TV Gov HD

774 Fox Sports 1 HD

775 Science Channel HD

776 CSPAN2 HD (SDV)

777 CSPAN3 HD (SDV)

778 CNN HD

779 Univision Deportes HD (SDV)

780 Lifetime Movie Network HD

781 IFC HD (SDV)

782 TCM HD

783 NY1 Noticias HD (SDV)

784 Hallmark Movie Channel HD

785 Al Jazeera America HD (SDV)

786 Animal Planet HD

787 Africa Channel HD (SDV)

788 Travel Channel HD

790 TV One HD

791 Palladia HD

793 MTV2 HD (SDV)

794 TV Land HD (SDV)

795 QVC Plus HD (SDV)

796 Sprout HD (SDV)

797 El Rey HD (SDV)


----------



## ILW

Thanks for the HD channel list, Berk. I read that Epix will soon be added.


----------



## nyctveng

Berk32, good job as always on HD list and spreadsheet. The Time Warner Cable national lineup can't come soon enough to NYC. Right now it's a complete mess.


----------



## Berk32

Got a letter last week saying they're encrypting all channels


----------



## carl2680

Yes they will encrypt all basic chanhels on January 21th.


----------



## Berk32

January 15, 2014


> Quote:
> On or about March 4, 2014 in Manhattan we will launch KCTV on ch. 533. KCTV will be part of Digital Television service offering.
> 
> 
> On that date in Brooklyn and Queens, KCTV will change from our debb service offering to our Digital Television service offering



Where is epix?


----------



## HDOrlando

We were hoping your notice would have something on a national rollout date for EPIX.


Bummer.


----------



## Jazziecatz


This is my TVFool report.  I want to know what type of antenna I would need to pick up more stations (amplified im guessing?) and what is a good cheap one?  I want some major channels so I can get good free TV.  I have an Insignia 19" HDTV.   I was recommended to put it here from another thread.  The guy said I am closer to Philly but have line of sight to NYC transmitters.  What antenna should I get so I can get some free TV from NYC?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jazziecatz*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26340#post_24233803
> 
> 
> This is my TVFool report.  I want to know what type of antenna I would need to pick up more stations (amplified im guessing?) and what is a good cheap one?  I want some major channels so I can get good free TV.  I have an Insignia 19" HDTV.   I was recommended to put it here from another thread.  The guy said I am closer to Philly but have line of sight to NYC transmitters.  What antenna should I get so I can get some free TV from NYC?



You should try the NYC OTA thread - this is the TWC thread

http://www.avsforum.com/t/275729/new-york-ny-ota/16980


----------



## net_synapse

My service tier includes the Encore channels.


When they added the Encore On-Demand service it was working fine.


For the past week whenever I try to access Encore On-Demand the channel works for about five seconds then I get the following message:
*

"To receive this channel, call Customer Care at (718) 358-0900"*


I called the number and they now claim that it is only available when you subscribe to TWC Movie Pass.


Can anyone confirm for me that users who get Encore (But are not getting it as part of the TWC Movie Pass) have access to Encore On-Demand.


Thanks in advance...


----------



## HDOrlando

It sounds like EPIX will be coming in late March

*"Epix’s CEO Mark Greenberg got the night started and told us how excited he is that Epix will soon be on Time Warner Cable in about 60 days on both coasts."*

http://www.showbiz411.com/2014/01/24/lady-gaga-two-thirds-of-the-police-get-epix-with-arthur-fogel


----------



## gtsgts

Yeah looks like encore is now apart of TWC movie pass.

http://www.timewarnercable.com/en/residential-home/tv/premium-channels/variety/movie-pass.html


----------



## ajabrams

Speaking of the TWC Movie Pass, does anyone know why the aspect ratio on Fox Movie Channel (or FXM as it's now called) is so small. All the standard ratio movies are severely windowboxed and the widescreen films are even worse. Since this channel is in standard def, the picture on a widescreen

tv is so small that it's barely watchable. Pretty much makes the channel useless. Any thoughts?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ajabrams*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26340#post_24280889
> 
> 
> Speaking of the TWC Movie Pass, does anyone know why the aspect ratio on Fox Movie Channel (or FXM as it's now called) is so small. All the standard ratio movies are severely windowboxed and the widescreen films are even worse. Since this channel is in standard def, the picture on a widescreen
> 
> tv is so small that it's barely watchable. Pretty much makes the channel useless. Any thoughts?



standard windowboxed effect.


The channel is broadcast in HD - just not available on our system (maybe on twctv.com)


I guess they still show the movies in Original Aspect Ratio - and this is the result.


The alternative is chopping off the sides - which many channels have done over the years.


Or you could just use the zoom feature on your tv.



Right now a 1953 movie is on and its 4:3 as you would expect


----------



## net_synapse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gtsgts*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26340_60#post_24276547
> 
> 
> Yeah looks like encore is now apart of TWC movie pass.
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/en/residential-home/tv/premium-channels/variety/movie-pass.html





It has always been listed under TWC Movie Pass (Along with many other channels such as AMC).


I have Encore and it is listed on my bill as a Premium channel (I do not have TWC Movie Pass).


I have always received the following channels listed except for Fearnet, TWC Movie Pass On-Demand and Disney Family Movies On-Demand.


 



When Encore On-Demand was added last month it was working fine until last week.


Now they are trying to tell me I am not authorized to get Encore On-Demand unless I get TWC Movie Pass.


That makes no sense ...


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *net_synapse*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26340#post_24286055
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gtsgts*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26340_60#post_24276547
> 
> 
> Yeah looks like encore is now apart of TWC movie pass.
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/en/residential-home/tv/premium-channels/variety/movie-pass.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has always been listed under TWC Movie Pass (Along with many other channels such as AMC).
> 
> 
> I have Encore and it is listed on my bill as a Premium channel (I do not have TWC Movie Pass).
> 
> 
> I have always received the following channels listed except for Fearnet, TWC Movie Pass On-Demand and Disney Family Movies On-Demand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Encore On-Demand was added last month it was working fine until last week.
> 
> 
> Now they are trying to tell me I am not authorized to get Encore On-Demand unless I get TWC Movie Pass.
> 
> 
> That makes no sense ...
Click to expand...


Encore doesn't exist anymore as its own package - you have a grandfathered plan.


You could be better off dropping it and adding Movie Pass.


----------



## net_synapse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26340_60#post_24286560
> 
> 
> Encore doesn't exist anymore as its own package - you have a grandfathered plan.
> 
> 
> You could be better off dropping it and adding Movie Pass.



Thanks for the reply Berk32,


That's what I figured and you are correct as the cost to include TWC Movie Pass would be minimal.


I just recently negotiated a reduced rate for a year so I do not want to make any changes for now.


I will deal with it once my price break is over.


----------



## Berk32

February 5, 2014


> Quote:
> On February 3, 2014 we launched Get TV on channel 119. Get TV is a basic service available only in digital format and viewable with digital cable compatible equipment such as a digital converter or a digital television (or other device) that includes a QAM tuner.
> 
> 
> 
> Starting on February 4, 2014 and ending on February 24, 2014 we will simulcast the following channels: NBC on ch. 1465, NBC Sports Network on ch. 1466, MSNBC on ch. 1467, USA Network on ch. 1468 and CNBC on ch. 1469.
> 
> 
> 
> On or about February 25, 2014 we will launch SportsNet LA on ch. 417 and SportsNet LA HD on ch. 447. These services will be part of our Sports Pass service offering.
> 
> 
> 
> On or about March 1, 2014 we will cease carriage of the following services: Find It on Demand, Travel on Demand, Be Healthy on Demand and Movie Trailers on Demand.
> 
> 
> 
> On or about March 18, 2014 we will cease carriage of Espanol on Demand and all of its content will be moved to Movies on Demand.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26340#post_24318623
> 
> 
> February 5, 2014



I would be on the lookout in the next few notices for Nicktoons HD and Nick Jr. HD to be announced as channel adds as TWC Texas announced those statewide today


----------



## nony

Movin On Up -


TWC's 23rd street outlet has moved to 43 West 23rd St, and will be open for business starting tomorrow - Monday, February 10th. (That's just across the street from Home Depot).


They have ample stock of the (ARRIS) Motorola DCX 3510-M and the Cisco 8742HDC, both of which are available to all customers (signature service is no longer a requirement)


-nony


----------



## net_synapse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nony*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26340_60#post_24335997
> 
> 
> Movin On Up -
> 
> 
> TWC's 23rd street outlet has moved to 43 West 23rd St, and will be open for business starting tomorrow - Monday, February 10th


----------



## heinriph




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nony*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26340#post_24335997
> 
> 
> 
> They have ample stock of the (ARRIS) Motorola DCX 3510-M and the Cisco 8742HDC, both of which are available to all customers (signature service is no longer a requirement)
> 
> 
> -nony



1. Anyone happen to know what the situation might be at the Brooklyn store these days?


2. Of the two models above, which would be preferred?


Have been dying to replace my old 8300HDC's for some time, but after several failed attempts to trade up to something better more than a year ago, I settled down into bitter passive aggressive resignation. I just don't have the 2-3 hours to spend on failed attempts.


It would be great to move on up in the world.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heinriph*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26340#post_24343470
> 
> 
> 1. Anyone happen to know what the situation might be at the Brooklyn store these days?
> 
> 
> 2. Of the two models above, which would be preferred?
> 
> 
> Have been dying to replace my old 8300HDC's for some time, but after several failed attempts to trade up to something better more than a year ago, I settled down into bitter passive aggressive resignation. I just don't have the 2-3 hours to spend on failed attempts.
> 
> 
> It would be great to move on up in the world.



I would go with the ARRIS (Motorola DCX3510-M) very stable box not to mention I have one here on the Dallas system and it seems to work very well. It is a lot smaller than the Samsung boxes lol! Oh and not to mention TWC is going to rollout Motorola IP805-M boxes this year in NYC and LA that have 6 tuners and a lot more!


----------



## Berk32

Comcast buying TWC


----------



## AndyHDTV

I hope we don't lose channels. or the planned internet speed upgrades


----------



## gtsgts

This seems like terrible news.







Comcast internet policy scares me. With their data caps and overages. I hope it doesn't get regulatory approval.


----------



## nony

Well, how about that!

http://stopthecap.com/2014/02/12/arris-launching-six-tuner-mega-whole-house-dvr-for-time-warner-cable-6-tuners-1tb-storage/ 

http://stopthecap.com/2014/02/13/comcast-reaches-surprise-agreement-to-acquire-all-of-time-warner-cable-for-44-billion/ 


-nony


----------



## gtsgts

Yeah I forgot about the TWC Maxx plans. That's not going to come to fruition now isn't it?


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gtsgts*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26370#post_24351152
> 
> 
> Yeah I forgot about the TWC Maxx plans. That's not going to come to fruition now isn't it?



hmm I think they have to keep their word they sent out letters this week touting the upgrades. So yes it looks like LA and NYC will get 300/20 and then Comcast would pickup from there. Not to mention TWC finally gave a date for EPIX to added today as of 3/18/14.


----------



## BTGRE

Saw this announcement


NEW YORK, Feb 12, 2014 (BUSINESS WIRE) -- Time Warner Cable is bringing its fastest Internet speed yet to customers in New York City with the rollout of its Ultimate 100 Mbps Internet tier. A free speed upgrade is underway for current Ultimate 50 customers throughout the New York City market. As announced last month, TWC soon will introduce an even faster Internet service in NYC and Los Angeles, taking its 100 Mbps tier to a blazing 300 Mbps download speed.

http://www.marketwatch.com/story/time-warner-cable-introduces-ultimate-100-mbps-internet-tier-in-new-york-city-2014-02-12?reflink=MW_news_stmp 


Just checked and I got upgraded 10 100-mbps yesterday on the upper east side.


----------



## net_synapse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gtsgts*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26340_60#post_24351042
> 
> 
> This seems like terrible news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comcast internet policy scares me. With their data caps and overages. I hope it doesn't get regulatory approval.


*

"Be Afraid, Be Very Afraid"*


----------



## nony

The pendulum does swing - things eventually balance out .


-nony


----------



## Berk32

February 19, 2014


On or about March 21, 2014 we will launch TWC Sports on ch. 417 and TWC Sports HD on ch. 475. These services will be part of our Variety Pass service offering.


On or about April 1, 2014 we will launch TVG on ch. 413. TVG will be part of our Sports Pass service offering.


----------



## net_synapse

*TWC Latest Gift To Their Loyal Customers*


As we all know TWC & Comcast are working through the approval process for their recently announced merger.

*[sarcasm]*

Since it could take some time to secure the final approval TWC decided to go ahead and spread some love to

their current loyal customers in the form of new price increases:
*[/sarcasm]*

*
Updated: NYC increases Listed Below | Effective: Next Billing Statement*

 

*I bet it makes you feel all warm and fuzzy knowing you are such a valued customer.*
*

My personal favorite is the newly created "BROADCAST TV FEE"*


----------



## nyctveng

yes cable tv rate hikes are certain like death & taxes. any rate hikes are planned months in advanced and was in the works prior to merger announcement. prices are full retail prices which most of us in packages or promos do not pay.


----------



## heinriph

A new "Broadcast TV Fee"...


So - unlike all their other overhead costs that they build into their monthly cost, they choose to break this one out and charge customers separately.


Since each and every single one of their TV customers will have to pay this fee, why not bake it into the standard package prices? Bump them all by $2.25 and be done with it. Why the separate line item?


It's almost like they're trying to send a message to their customers...


I guess calling it the "CBS Carriage Fee Dispute Surrender Fee" would have been too obvious.


----------



## Mr Tony

Other cable companies charge that new "broadcast fee" too


Here in Minnesota Comcast charges at least 1.50

Charter (which is mainly outside of the Minneapolis/St Paul area) charges about 2.50


Guess its a way for cable companies to say "hey we didnt raise rates _that_ much this year"


----------



## Berk32

March 5, 2014


The previously announced launch of TWC Sports will now occur on ch. 420.


On or about March 28, 2014 we will launch Nicktoons HD on ch. 773 in Manhattan, Brooklyn and Queens and on ch. 712 in Mount Vernon and Nick Jr. HD on ch. 792 in Manhattan, Brooklyn and Queens and on ch. 718 in Mount Vernon. These services will be part of our Variety Pass service offering.


On or about April 7, 2014 INSP Network will be added to our Variety Pass service offering.


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

I wonder when we find out where the Epix channels are going.


----------



## AndyHDTV

just noticed channel 773 is occupied by nyc tv gov. don't know where they will throw nicktoons HD.


but we definitely ran out of spots for EPIX. i think the new national channel lineup should hit nyc soon


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26370#post_24454342
> 
> 
> just noticed channel 773 is occupied by nyc tv gov. don't know where they will throw nicktoons HD.
> 
> 
> but we definitely ran out of spots for EPIX. i think the new national channel lineup should hit nyc soon



hmm 789 could go to Nicktoons HD and 234-239 for EPIX on demand and EPIX East, EPIX West, EPIX2 , EPIX3, EPIX Drive in:

234 EPIX On Demand

235 EPIX East SD

236 EPIX West SD

237 EPIX 2

238 EPIX 3

239 EPIX Drive In


295 EPIX East HD

296 EPIX West HD

297 EPIX 2 HD

298 EPIX 3 HD


seem to be a good numbering my area is putting EPIX on:

585 EPIX East HD

586 EPIX West HD

587 EPIX 2 HD

588 EPIX 3 HD

594 EPIX On Demand

595 EPIX East SD

596 EPIX West SD

597 EPIX 2 SD

598 EPIX 3 SD

599 EPIX Drive-In (SD only no HD version available)


594-599 is the new lineup numbers for the NCL in SD/HD for that set of numbers but since my area is still under an old lineup they had to find somewhere to stash them in HD lol! TWC North Texas lineup is a mess we have HD all over the place:


these are out of the range for HD lol!:

138 Nick Jr. HD

139 Nicktoons HD

147 TWC Sportsnet HD

148 TWC Sports Channel Texas HD

214 Sportsnet LA national feed HD

239 Universal Sports Net HD

336 Univision Deportes HD

911 Longhorn Network HD

1105-1109 NBC Premier League HD


well at least Nick Jr. HD and Nicktoons HD will be in their respective local neighborhood with the other kids channels that are SD.


I can't wait for the NCL either and my area has started adding channels in the new lineup positions to prepare for it slowly:

480 QVC HD (which is being added soon)

1422 TVB1

1423 TVB2

1424 TVBe

1425 TVBS

1533 Zee TV

1542 TV Asia

1552 Life OK

1553 Star India Gold


----------



## gtsgts

Anyone know if once the complimentary 3 month of Epix is over, is it going to be included in certain packages?


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gtsgts*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26370#post_24465228
> 
> 
> Anyone know if once the complimentary 3 month of Epix is over, is it going to be included in certain packages?



Just got a card in the mail yesterday and it says nothing about how you're going to be able to get it after the 3 months are over.


Btw...it says "tune to 234 to get started." So it looks like Kevin120 might be right.


----------



## Berk32

our channel lineup system is a joke....


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26370#post_24470428
> 
> 
> our channel lineup system is a joke....



Are they realistically going to completely change the channel lineup?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26370#post_24470554
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26370#post_24470428
> 
> 
> our channel lineup system is a joke....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are they realistically going to completely change the channel lineup?
Click to expand...


I wish they would.


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26370#post_24454342
> 
> 
> just noticed channel 773 is occupied by nyc tv gov. don't know where they will throw nicktoons HD.
> 
> 
> but we definitely ran out of spots for EPIX. i think the new national channel lineup should hit nyc soon



I'd like to see the NCL as we'll but don't count on it coming to nyc soon. Markets that are already in the works will continue but biggest markets like NYC and LA will be last if at all. With the comcast merger they will want lineups to align with comcast. It is a very expensive project; mailings, notification to programmers, tons of calls into call centers afterwards, etc.


----------



## Ted Todorov

I just noticed that all the Clear QAM channels have disappeared from my TWC cable (Manhattan, UWS).


This is something that TWC charges me $22.75 a month for (plus tax and tip) "Starter TV" on my bill -- it was called something like "basic digital HDTV" when I signed up for it -- I have no cable box, and back when it was installed, the TWC installer simply connected the cable directly to my HDTV and did a channel scan. How can they simply turn off my service, without notice or warning and keep right on charging me for it???


I don't wish to have a cable box or heaven forfend a TWC DVR. What is my choice? Aereo (if they still exist for new customers)? Buy a TiVO and request cable cards from TWC? New and improved OTA antenna that would work in Manhattan without ESB and later WTC line of sight?


No Verizon FIOS here, so basically I am at TWC's tender mercies.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ted Todorov*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26370#post_24480500
> 
> 
> I just noticed that all the Clear QAM channels have disappeared from my TWC cable (Manhattan, UWS).
> 
> 
> This is something that TWC charges me $22.75 a month for (plus tax and tip) "Starter TV" on my bill -- it was called something like "basic digital HDTV" when I signed up for it -- I have no cable box, and back when it was installed, the TWC installer simply connected the cable directly to my HDTV and did a channel scan. How can they simply turn off my service, without notice or warning and keep right on charging me for it???
> 
> 
> I don't wish to have a cable box or heaven forfend a TWC DVR. What is my choice? Aereo (if they still exist for new customers)? Buy a TiVO and request cable cards from TWC? New and improved OTA antenna that would work in Manhattan without ESB and later WTC line of sight?
> 
> 
> No Verizon FIOS here, so basically I am at TWC's tender mercies.



It was announced a while ago - you need a digital adapter.


They're free for now - eventually I think they'll cost $2 a month

http://www.timewarnercable.com/en/residential-home/support/topics/tv/digital-adapters.html


----------



## Ted Todorov




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26370#post_24480555
> 
> 
> It was announced a while ago - you need a digital adapter.
> 
> 
> They're free for now - eventually I think they'll cost $2 a month
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/en/residential-home/support/topics/tv/digital-adapters.html



What does this "digital adaptor" output? Clear QAM? Analog? Something else?


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ted Todorov*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26370#post_24481815
> 
> 
> What does this "digital adaptor" output? Clear QAM? Analog? Something else?



digital adapter decodes all basic (starter tv) channels. output is hdmi or analog channel 3.


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ted Todorov*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26370#post_24480500
> 
> 
> I just noticed that all the Clear QAM channels have disappeared from my TWC cable (Manhattan, UWS).
> 
> 
> How can they simply turn off my service, without notice or warning and keep right on charging me for it???
> 
> 
> .



there were notices sent out and mentioned on bill several months ago.


----------



## Ted Todorov




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26370#post_24482433
> 
> 
> digital adapter decodes all basic (starter tv) channels. output is hdmi or analog channel 3.


So, useless for my EyeTV Mac based DVR. Essentially it is a cable box requiring yet another remote control to change the channel. No, thanks.


My choice seems to be to either try my luck with one of these on our deck: HD Frequency Cable Cutter We are on Manhattan's UWS, facing south, 3rd floor, no ESB line of sight.


Or, request a CableCard from TWC and buy a TiVO.


Advice welcome!


----------



## adrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ted Todorov*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26370#post_24482621
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26370#post_24482433
> 
> 
> digital adapter decodes all basic (starter tv) channels. output is hdmi or analog channel 3.
> 
> 
> 
> So, useless for my EyeTV Mac based DVR. Essentially it is a cable box requiring yet another remote control to change the channel. No, thanks.
> 
> 
> My choice seems to be to either try my luck with one of these on our deck: HD Frequency Cable Cutter We are on Manhattan's UWS, facing south, 3rd floor, no ESB line of sight.
> 
> 
> Or, request a CableCard from TWC and buy a TiVO.
> 
> 
> Advice welcome!
Click to expand...


Before spending that much on an antenna, I'd try my luck with one of these first. You can always return it if it doesn't work.


Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ted Todorov




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adrman*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26370#post_24482708
> 
> 
> Before spending that much on an antenna, I'd try my luck with one of these first. You can always return it if it doesn't work.


I did - I got a similar experience antenna a few years back, before signing up for TWC, and all I could get was WCBS-HD


----------



## adrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ted Todorov*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26370#post_24482737
> 
> 
> I did - I got a similar experience antenna a few years back, before signing up for TWC, and all I could get was WCBS-HD



I'd be curious to know if the one in the link you posted would help you much then. Make sure you can return it if you go for it. I'm in the village and have great luck with the Mohu Leaf.


----------



## Ted Todorov




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adrman*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26400#post_24482861
> 
> 
> I'd be curious to know if the one in the link you posted would help you much then. Make sure you can return it if you go for it. I'm in the village and have great luck with the Mohu Leaf.


Will do. I am just talking over with my wife the pros/cons of antenna vs. TiVO options


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ted Todorov*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26370#post_24482737
> 
> 
> I did - I got a similar experience antenna a few years back, before signing up for TWC, and all I could get was WCBS-HD



I live in queens and just got an antenna for my other TV. I get CBS, NBC, FOX, ABC, My9 and PIX...all in HD (amongst many others).


If you're looking for the basics, you've got it.


----------



## Ted Todorov

Can anyone tell me if HD CBS, NBC, FOX, ABC, My9, PIX, PBS and Univision are flagged as "copy freely" by TWC in Manhattan?


----------



## ILW

As promised by TWC, EPIX is now available in NYC. The HD channels are:


271 EPIX East

272 EPIX West

273 EPIX 2

274 EPIX 3


and there is HD content on the EPIX On Demand channel (233).


----------



## DNINE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ILW*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26400#post_24497360
> 
> 
> As promised by TWC, EPIX is now available in NYC. The HD channels are:
> 
> 
> 271 EPIX East
> 
> 272 EPIX West
> 
> 273 EPIX 2
> 
> 274 EPIX 3
> 
> 
> and there is HD content on the EPIX On Demand channel (233).



Anyone know the cost after 3 months?


----------



## Berk32

March 19, 2014


On or about April 21, 2014 we will launch MBCD on ch. 510. MBCD will be part of our Variety Pass service offering.


On or about April 23, 2014 we will launch the following services: Vivid on ch. 332, Vivid on Demand on ch. 333, Starz in Black HD on ch. 293, Starz Cinema HD on ch. 294, Encore Action HD on ch. 295, Encore Black HD on ch. 296, Encore Classic HD on ch. 297 and Encore Suspense HD on ch. 298. Vivid and Vivid on Demand will be part of our Adult service offering. Starz in Black HD and Starz Cinema HD will be part of our Premium service offering and Encore Action HD, Encore Black HD, Encore Classic HD and Encore Suspense HD will be part of our Movie Pass service offering and our Encore Package service offering.


----------



## CopRock

Well... it looks like they finally killed freeQAM in lower manhattan, zip10003, oh well the tuner in my main TV was acting up for a while.


----------



## ILW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26400#post_24501908
> 
> 
> March 19, 2014
> 
> 
> On or about April 21, 2014 we will launch MBCD on ch. 510. MBCD will be part of our Variety Pass service offering.
> 
> 
> On or about April 23, 2014 we will launch the following services: Vivid on ch. 332, Vivid on Demand on ch. 333, Starz in Black HD on ch. 293, Starz Cinema HD on ch. 294, Encore Action HD on ch. 295, Encore Black HD on ch. 296, Encore Classic HD on ch. 297 and Encore Suspense HD on ch. 298. Vivid and Vivid on Demand will be part of our Adult service offering. Starz in Black HD and Starz Cinema HD will be part of our Premium service offering and Encore Action HD, Encore Black HD, Encore Classic HD and Encore Suspense HD will be part of our Movie Pass service offering and our Encore Package service offering.




It's nice to see that we're finally getting the HD version of Starz Cinema, which shows a lot of independent and foreign movies not available on the other Starz channels.


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

I'm glad that they're adding all these additional channels but, damn, everything is so spread out now.


----------



## AndyHDTV

They knew these channels were going to be made available to us, very poor planning. they should have moved some channels a month or so in advance. glad to have them though.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26400#post_24502339
> 
> 
> I'm glad that they're adding all these additional channels but, damn, everything is so spread out now.



I dont think they care about where they put the HD channels since they expect people to be using auto-HD


----------



## CopRock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26400#post_24505846
> 
> 
> I dont think they care about where they put the HD channels since they expect people to be using auto-HD



TWC should remap their entire lineup and get rid of the clutter of double and sometime triple versions of the same channels


----------



## JSY




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26400#post_24501908
> 
> 
> March 19, 2014
> 
> 
> On or about April 21, 2014 we will launch MBCD on ch. 510. MBCD will be part of our Variety Pass service offering.



Does anyone know if MBCD is MBC Drama HD? http://www.mbc-america.com/en/default/ch_mbcHD.php?url=MBCDramaHD 


Or perhaps not in HD.. just wondering if this is the channel they mean? I was thinking perhaps yes since it's in the international channel range, but the Korean channels typically begin with Channel 530 to 537 and this one is at 510. And I'm not sure what "Variety Pass" is.


----------



## hansangb

I hope they get the HD version of MBCD. Let's hope.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26370#post_24441669
> 
> 
> March 5, 2014
> 
> 
> The previously announced launch of TWC Sports will now occur on ch. 420.
> 
> 
> On or about March 28, 2014 we will launch Nicktoons HD on ch. 773 in Manhattan, Brooklyn and Queens and on ch. 712 in Mount Vernon and Nick Jr. HD on ch. 792 in Manhattan, Brooklyn and Queens and on ch. 718 in Mount Vernon. These services will be part of our Variety Pass service offering.
> 
> 
> On or about April 7, 2014 INSP Network will be added to our Variety Pass service offering.



Nicktoons HD is on 789 and NickJrHD on 792


----------



## jasonDono

Got an email from TWC today saying they were doubling my download speed for free. Props.


----------



## hansangb

It's the upload speed that kills me. When I VPN in for work, the uplink speed kills me. Granted, quite a bit is in the reverse direction, but I still wish they could over FiOS like uplink speeds.


----------



## Berk32

April 2, 2014


The previously announced launch of MBCD will now occur on ch. 532. MBCD will be a part of our Basic service offering, instead of our Variety Pass service offering as previously announced.


The previously announced launch of TWC Sports and TWC Sports HD will now occur on April 30, 2014.


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasonDono*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26400#post_24553304
> 
> 
> Got an email from TWC today saying they were doubling my download speed for free. Props.



Wow. Where do you live?


----------



## jasonDono

Brooklyn Heights.


----------



## JSY




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26400#post_24559256
> 
> 
> April 2, 2014
> 
> 
> The previously announced launch of MBCD will now occur on ch. 532. MBCD will be a part of our Basic service offering, instead of our Variety Pass service offering as previously announced.




I noticed that it has launched already on Ch. 532. It replaced MKTV that used to be on Ch. 532. I'm happy to see this.


Edit: Also, to those interested, this is the MBCD channel, not MBC Drama that I originally thought. http://www.mbc-america.com/en/default/MBC-D.php?url=MBCD It is not the same as the MBC America channel that is carried on DirecTV - but it's similar.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JSY*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26400#post_24573755
> 
> 
> I noticed that it has launched already on Ch. 532. It replaced MKTV that used to be on Ch. 532. I'm happy to see this.
> 
> 
> Edit: Also, to those interested, this is the MBCD channel, not MBC Drama that I originally thought. http://www.mbc-america.com/en/default/MBC-D.php?url=MBCD It is not the same as the MBC America channel that is carried on DirecTV - but it's similar.



and not in HD, I see. Oh well.


----------



## tamanaco

It looks like my 8640HDC was updated Thursday 04/03/14 to ODN Version 7.2.0_11. I'm on the UWS around 88th St. I briefly searched the Navigator thread and they mentioned that the original air dates of episodes bug had been fixed and that the FF/RW functions do not over compensate. Any other new improvements I should be looking for?


----------



## JSY




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26400#post_24575221
> 
> 
> and not in HD, I see. Oh well.



It's not in HD but it seems to look "clearer" than any of the other Korean channels. lol!


----------



## Berk32

April 16, 2014


The previously announced launch of TWC Sports and TWC Sports HD will now occur on or about June 3, 2014.


----------



## net_synapse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26400_60#post_24501908
> 
> 
> March 19, 2014
> 
> 
> On or about April 21, 2014 we will launch MBCD on ch. 510. MBCD will be part of our Variety Pass service offering.
> 
> 
> On or about April 23, 2014 we will launch the following services: Vivid on ch. 332, Vivid on Demand on ch. 333, Starz in Black HD on ch. 293, Starz Cinema HD on ch. 294, Encore Action HD on ch. 295, Encore Black HD on ch. 296, Encore Classic HD on ch. 297 and Encore Suspense HD on ch. 298. Vivid and Vivid on Demand will be part of our Adult service offering. Starz in Black HD and Starz Cinema HD will be part of our Premium service offering and Encore Action HD, Encore Black HD, Encore Classic HD and Encore Suspense HD will be part of our Movie Pass service offering and our Encore Package service offering.



These channels are now activated as scheduled...


----------



## AndyHDTV

hey Berk how about a new HD channel listing? curious what the new total is.


AndyHDTV


----------



## ILW

I got a notice in the mail from TWC about the restructuring of all the channel numbers for NYC beginning in June, with channels organized by type (sports, kids, movies, etc.). Channel 1-99 will stay the same. There will no longer be separate SD and HD channel numbers.


More information here: http://www.timewarnercable.com/en/residential-home/tv/my-channels.html


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ILW*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26400#post_24644542
> 
> 
> I got a notice in the mail from TWC about the restructuring of all the channel numbers for NYC beginning in June, with channels organized by type (sports, kids, movies, etc.). Channel 1-99 will stay the same. There will no longer be separate SD and HD channel numbers.
> 
> 
> More information here: http://www.timewarnercable.com/en/residential-home/tv/my-channels.html



finally. i hope we can have the option to tune into the SD feed when the HD one goes out.


----------



## gtsgts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26400#post_24645052
> 
> 
> finally. i hope we can have the option to tune into the SD feed when the HD one goes out.



We do have that option. Just go to settings scroll over to high definition and shut off autoHD.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26400#post_24645052
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ILW*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26400#post_24644542
> 
> 
> I got a notice in the mail from TWC about the restructuring of all the channel numbers for NYC beginning in June, with channels organized by type (sports, kids, movies, etc.). Channel 1-99 will stay the same. There will no longer be separate SD and HD channel numbers.
> 
> 
> More information here: http://www.timewarnercable.com/en/residential-home/tv/my-channels.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally. i hope we can have the option to tune into the SD feed when the HD one goes out.
Click to expand...


It's about damn time!


And my fear of no SD backup is coming true - unless they are getting rid of the SD feeds completely


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gtsgts*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26430#post_24645113
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26400#post_24645052
> 
> 
> finally. i hope we can have the option to tune into the SD feed when the HD one goes out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We do have that option. Just go to settings scroll over to high definition and shut off autoHD.
Click to expand...


Things may change with the lineup overhaul.


Shouldn't have to turn on/off auto-hd to accomplish this - they could have 2 sets of channels....


----------



## ILW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26430#post_24645251
> 
> 
> Things may change with the lineup overhaul.
> 
> 
> Shouldn't have to turn on/off auto-hd to accomplish this - they could have 2 sets of channels....



Since there will be a combined HD/SD channel number, I wonder if it will be even possible to turn off HD.


----------



## ejb1980

It's good to see cable moving into the 21st century. This is the way it has (nearly) ALWAYS been on satellite. Having the channels all scattered about on cable was one of the last straws I had with TWC.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ejb1980*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26430#post_24645349
> 
> 
> It's good to see cable moving into the 21st century. This is the way it has (nearly) ALWAYS been on satellite. Having the channels all scattered about on cable was one of the last straws I had with TWC.



1-99 isn't going to change


----------



## ILW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26430#post_24645443
> 
> 
> 1-99 isn't going to change



True, but those stations will also be available at other channel numbers in more logical groupings. For example, ESPN is still channel 28, but will also appear as channel 300, adjacent to all the other sports stations.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26400#post_24643529
> 
> 
> hey Berk how about a new HD channel listing? curious what the new total is.
> 
> 
> AndyHDTV



I'll get in one more update this weekend before the big overhaul


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

I just got a letter from TWC that my internet speed has been upgraded.


I tested it and I'm still getting the same 20/2.


I've been on the phone with them now for FORTY minutes and they're telling me that, because I am not leasing a modem from them, I'm not going to be able to get the upgrade. So they're punishing those of us who buy our own modem!?!?


I'm BEYOND pissed.


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26430#post_24647800
> 
> 
> I just got a letter from TWC that my internet speed has been upgraded.
> 
> 
> I tested it and I'm still getting the same 20/2.
> 
> 
> I've been on the phone with them now for FORTY minutes and they're telling me that, because I am not leasing a modem from them, I'm not going to be able to get the upgrade. So they're punishing those of us who buy our own modem!?!?
> 
> 
> I'm BEYOND pissed.



What area are you in? Only areas of Woodside Queens have the new speeds as of this writing.
http://www.twcableuntangled.com/2014/04/the-need-for-speed-means-faster-internet-for-parts-of-nyc-and-la/ 


If you don't have a docsis 3 modem, don't expect to get new speeds. If you have a qualified d3 modem, you will get the new speeds if available in your area. Users with older popular models like SB5101 will not get anything beyond 15 or 20 down.


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26430#post_24648546
> 
> 
> What area are you in? Only areas of Woodside Queens have the new speeds as of this writing.
> http://www.twcableuntangled.com/2014/04/the-need-for-speed-means-faster-internet-for-parts-of-nyc-and-la/
> 
> 
> If you don't have a docsis 3 modem, don't expect to get new speeds. If you have a qualified d3 modem, you will get the new speeds if available in your area. Users with older popular models like SB5101 will not get anything beyond 15 or 20 down.



I live in Astoria. It's live here because I got the letter already.


I have a docsis 3 modem. Motorola SBG6782


In any case, after being on the phone for 55 minutes and speaking with 4 different people, it turns out that you have to call them and have them MANUALLY re-set your modem so that you get the new speeds. Of course, that is not mentioned on the letter and even the level 3 tech that I spoke with didn't know that.


So, bottom line: it is possible for those of us who purchased our own modem and you have to call to actually have them manually re-set your modem.


As usual, NOTHING with TWC is easy, user-friendly and without a massive headache.


----------



## DNINE

In the past few weeks something was updated. My boxes now show 1 on up as being HD Channels. This is a good thing for me because AutoHD hasn't worked properly.


----------



## ILW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DNINE*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26430#post_24650435
> 
> 
> In the past few weeks something was updated. My boxes now show 1 on up as being HD Channels. This is a good thing for me because AutoHD hasn't worked properly.




Does this change explain why my parents' HD-DVR, when recording SD programs (for their SD television), suddenly can only store a fraction of the number of program it used to be able to store?


----------



## holl_ands

Yes, if you have an HD-STB or HD-DVR, when you want say Ch7, you only need to punch in "7"....and since the box is (presumably) plugged into an HDTV, after the most recent update, it will AUTOMATICALLY tune to the HD version. The older HD-ONLY channel numbers may still be available, but they tune to the SAME program. Which means you are now recording HD versions which require about 4x more DVR storage, rather than the SD versions you were recording before. If this is a problem, inquire about SD-DVR and esp. inquire re how much recording capacity they REALLY provide...


Before this recent change, the Analog Channels (typ Ch2 to about Ch70) all appeared as Low-Rez Digital (SD) channels, called DIGITAL SIMULCAST, which is what ALL SD and HD Digital Cable boxes tuned to when Ch2-70 was entered. HD Cable Boxes no longer tune these SD Channels.


On my current TWC-SanDiego System, trying a bunch of unassigned number "guesses", I have tried to pull up either the Analog or SD Channels using an HD-DVR, but can no longer make that happen. I would be curious as to what comes up using an SD Cable Box. It is possible that the Digital Simulcast channels have been replaced by tuning to their HD equivalent, thereby saving half-a-dozen channel positions....in which case an SD-DVR would have SAME limited capacity as HD-DVR.


BTW: Since I last inventoried ALL of TWC-SD channels (Jun2008), we've lost 18 Analog channels....and look forward to losing many more sometime in the (hopefully) near future....perhaps when they change us over to the new channel numbering scheme in a few weeks....looking forward to higher Internet Data Rates, more HD Channels and HD VOD.....


----------



## margoba

There is also an AutoHD option in Settings which is set, by default, to "On". I presume that you could set this to off, and your DVR would start recording SD programs again.


-barry


----------



## Arvy

Is TWC NY in the upgraded areas offering new DVRs that record up to 6 programs at the same time? This was part of press release. I'm in LA and still waiting for changes to kick in in my area.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margoba*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26430#post_24691002
> 
> 
> There is also an AutoHD option in Settings which is set, by default, to "On". I presume that you could set this to off, and your DVR would start recording SD programs again.
> 
> 
> -barry



nope - this box setting is now useless.


----------



## ILW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holl_ands*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26430#post_24690812
> 
> 
> Yes, if you have an HD-STB or HD-DVR, when you want say Ch7, you only need to punch in "7"....and since the box is (presumably) plugged into an HDTV, after the most recent update, it will AUTOMATICALLY tune to the HD version. The older HD-ONLY channel numbers may still be available, but they tune to the SAME program. Which means you are now recording HD versions which require about 4x more DVR storage, rather than the SD versions you were recording before. If this is a problem, inquire about SD-DVR and esp. inquire re how much recording capacity they REALLY provide...
> 
> 
> Before this recent change, the Analog Channels (typ Ch2 to about Ch70) all appeared as Low-Rez Digital (SD) channels, called DIGITAL SIMULCAST, which is what ALL SD and HD Digital Cable boxes tuned to when Ch2-70 was entered. HD Cable Boxes no longer tune these SD Channels.
> 
> 
> On my current TWC-SanDiego System, trying a bunch of unassigned number "guesses", I have tried to pull up either the Analog or SD Channels using an HD-DVR, but can no longer make that happen. I would be curious as to what comes up using an SD Cable Box. It is possible that the Digital Simulcast channels have been replaced by tuning to their HD equivalent, thereby saving half-a-dozen channel positions....in which case an SD-DVR would have SAME limited capacity as HD-DVR.
> 
> 
> BTW: Since I last inventoried ALL of TWC-SD channels (Jun2008), we've lost 18 Analog channels....and look forward to losing many more sometime in the (hopefully) near future....perhaps when they change us over to the new channel numbering scheme in a few weeks....looking forward to higher Internet Data Rates, more HD Channels and HD VOD.....



Thanks for the information. You suggest inquiring whether an SD-DVR would store more programs for my parents' SD television viewing, but I'm afraid that the TWC customer reps won't be able to give me an informed answer. Any suggestions on a good way to find out for sure, before going through the effort of exchanging their DVR?


As for Margoba's comment: "There is also an AutoHD option in Settings which is set, by default, to "On". I presume that you could set this to off, and your DVR would start recording SD programs again": I checked my parents' DVR settings, and Auto-HD is set to "off," but still their storage capacity was drastically curtailed even on supposedly SD channels.


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ILW*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26430#post_24691795
> 
> 
> Thanks for the information. You suggest inquiring whether an SD-DVR would store more programs for my parents' SD television viewing, but I'm afraid that the TWC customer reps won't be able to give me an informed answer. Any suggestions on a good way to find out for sure, before going through the effort of exchanging their DVR?
> 
> 
> As for Margoba's comment: "There is also an AutoHD option in Settings which is set, by default, to "On". I presume that you could set this to off, and your DVR would start recording SD programs again": I checked my parents' DVR settings, and Auto-HD is set to "off," but still their storage capacity was drastically curtailed even on supposedly SD channels.



I don't think there are any SD DVR boxes given out. The few that existed were probably MDN (running on older version of the guide with no cablecard). All boxes distributed now seem to be ODN boxes (Cisco & Samsung boxes with cablecard) and none of those are SD DVRs.


----------



## ILW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26430#post_24693898
> 
> 
> I don't think there are any SD DVR boxes given out. The few that existed were probably MDN (running on older version of the guide with no cablecard). All boxes distributed now seem to be ODN boxes (Cisco & Samsung boxes with cablecard) and none of those are SD DVRs.



How times have changed! I remember when you had to prove to TWC that you had an HDTV to get an HD box.


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ILW*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26430#post_24695770
> 
> 
> How times have changed! I remember when you had to prove to TWC that you had an HDTV to get an HD box.


Yes! I'm pretty certain all new installs for TV are with HD boxes regardless if you have an HDTV or not, and all new internet installs are done with docsis 3.0 modems regardless of what tier you order. A friend recently ordered the $14.95 2meg tier and got a docsis 3.0 modem. Phasing out SD boxes will allow TWC to not have to carry SD & HD versions of channels which will free up bandwith. Phasing out docsis 2 modems will allow them to offer higher speeds without the need for a modem swap and use their docsis channels efficiently.


----------



## net_synapse

*Beware of New TWC Payment Processing System*


I payed my bill (by check) in person at the TWC store in Manhattan as I have always done for over 25+ years.


What was interesting was that the cashier ran my check through a new machine that I assumed scanned it and returned the check to me.


Upon asking about the new procedure they said this is the new system now in place.


Checked my account online and they did indeed process the payment on 5/6/14.


I just happened to check my account online today 5/8/14 and suddenly I see that they are charging me a:

*$5.00 PAYMENT TRANSACTION FEE ($5.26 w/Tax).*


A quick call to the billing dept. and they agreed to credit my account claiming a billing error.


If you paid your bill recently at a TWC store I suggest that you check your account online to make sure the same has not been done to your account.


----------



## Berk32

May 7 2014


On or about May 22, 2014 we will launch Telecare on ch. 471. Telecare will be part of our Variety Pass service offering and will require two-way capable digital cable ready equipment, such as a Time Warner Cable-provided set-top box or a CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Product (UDCP) used in conjunction with a Tuning Adapter. Other UDCPs may not be able to access these services without additional equipment, such as a set-top box.


Showtime will offer a free preview June 27 – 29, 2014. Showtime will be available to all digital subscribers and may contain PG, PG-13, TV-14, TVMA and R Rated programs. To find out how to block this preview, and for more parental control information, visit TWC.com or call 800-892-2253.


On or about July 1, 2014 Fox Sports 2 will be added to our Variety Pass service offering.


----------



## gtsgts

This isn't comforting. 300 GB data limits? That's ridiculous.



Comcast plans data limits for all customers 


Comcast is considering imposing monthly usage limits for all of its Internet customers.


David Cohen, executive vice president of America's largest cable company, predicted at a conference Wednesday that in five years' time, the company will have "a usage-based billing model rolled out across its footprint."


That means Comcast (CMCSA, Fortune 500) customers could only consume a certain amount of data before facing extra charges for going over their limits.


Cohen said the company would aim to set the limit at a level where "the vast majority of our customers" wouldn't be affected. He speculated that the limit might be set at 350 gigabytes or 500 gigabytes per month. A cap of that size would allow you to download or stream between 70 and 125 HD movies, which typically run about four or five gigabytes in size.


Related: 4 ways a fast lane could change your Internet service


Cohen said he doesn't think Comcast will ever have a system in which "80% of customers" are impacted by data limits and are forced to pay for additional usage, though he added that it's "very difficult to make predictions."


"I don't think that's the model that we are heading toward, but five years ago, I don't know that I would have heard of something called an iPad," he said.


Comcast is currently experimenting with 300 GB data limits in some markets, charging those customers $10 for each additional block of 50 GB. There's also a 5 GB "flexible data" option for light users. Those plans were introduced after the company scrapped its hard 250 GB monthly cap back in 2012.


The move could also affect current Time Warner Cable (TWC, Fortune 500) customers should the companies' pending merger be approved by regulators. If the deal is approved, the combined group will be the country's dominant provider of television channels and Internet connections, reaching roughly one in three American homes.


----------



## OldSenileGuy

What's the recommended modem to get from Time Warner these days? My RCA modem that I've had for ~2 years started giving me trouble a few weeks ago, so I finally got to the store today to swap it out. They gave me a modem from a company I've never heard of - a Ubee model number DDM352.1. Is this modem any good? It says it's DOCSIS3.0, which I know is a good thing.


Also, I know someone is going to immediately recommend I go out and buy my own modem. But technically my internet service is from Earthlink, even though all my equipment and troubleshooting is done through Time Warner. I'm not sure how this arrangement works, but I do know there's no modem rental fee on my monthly bill (unless they just include it as part of the internet fee, but I was under the impression they were required to denote it separately if they were charging it.)


I'm also keeping my fingers crossed that this Earthlink technicality keeps me on unlimited when Comast/Time Warner starts instituting data caps, but I figure that's a pipe dream.


----------



## beinstein

Has anyone gotten External eSATA HD to work with Cisco 8640HDC?


I had a SA 8300HD with external eSATA HD for years but when it died got swapped into Cisco 8640HDC


Has anyone gotten this box to recognize and use an external eSATA HD?


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OldSenileGuy*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26430#post_24726086
> 
> 
> What's the recommended modem to get from Time Warner these days? My RCA modem that I've had for ~2 years started giving me trouble a few weeks ago, so I finally got to the store today to swap it out. They gave me a modem from a company I've never heard of - a Ubee model number DDM352.1. Is this modem any good? It says it's DOCSIS3.0, which I know is a good thing.
> 
> 
> Also, I know someone is going to immediately recommend I go out and buy my own modem. But technically my internet service is from Earthlink, even though all my equipment and troubleshooting is done through Time Warner. I'm not sure how this arrangement works, but I do know there's no modem rental fee on my monthly bill (unless they just include it as part of the internet fee, but I was under the impression they were required to denote it separately if they were charging it.)
> 
> 
> I'm also keeping my fingers crossed that this Earthlink technicality keeps me on unlimited when Comast/Time Warner starts instituting data caps, but I figure that's a pipe dream.



This is a list of officially approved modems that customers can buy via retail for use on TWC:
http://www.timewarnercable.com/en/residential-home/support/topics/internet/buy-your-modem.html 


There are however many other models that arent on the list obtained thru other means (ebay, amazon, craigslist) that users have reported being successfully activated by TWC. Good thing you got rid of your older RCA modem. TWC is only giving out docsis 3.0 modems out now regardless of tier. Ubee is considered somewhat inferior to Motorola/Arris brand but performs fine to docsis 3 specs.


----------



## Berk32

TWC NYC


217 HD channels (+2 coming soon)


195 MSG2 HD (SDV)

196 MSG+2 HD (SDV)

271 EPIX East HD (SDV)

272 EPIX West HD (SDV)

273 EPIX 2 HD (SDV)

274 EPIX 3 HD (SDV)

275 Encore HD

290 Sundance HD (SDV)

292 Fearnet HD (SDV)

293 Starz in Black HD (SDV)

294 Starz Cinema HD (SDV)

295 Encore Action HD (SDV)

296 Encore Black HD (SDV)

297 Encore Classic HD (SDV)

298 Encore Suspense HD (SDV)

322 Hustler HD (SDV)

355/496 PPV-HD (SDV)

356/496 PPV-HD-2

360/412 TEAM HD (SDV)

361 TEAM2 HD (SDV)

362 TEAM3 HD (SDV)

363 TEAM4 HD (SDV)

364 TEAM5 HD (SDV)

365 TEAM6 HD (SDV)

366 TEAM7 HD (SDV)

367 TEAM8 HD (SDV)

368 TEAM9 HD (SDV)

380/445 GAME1 HD

381/446 GAME2 HD (SDV)

382 GAME3 HD (SDV)

383 GAME4 HD (SDV)

384 GAME5 HD (SDV)

385 GAME6 HD (SDV)

386 GAME7 HD (SDV)

387 GAME8 HD (SDV)

388 GAME9 HD (SDV)

390 SportsEx1 HD NBC Premier League

391 SportsEx2 HD NBC Premier League

392 SportsEx3 HD NBC Premier League

393 SportsEx4 HD NBC Premier League

394 SportsEx5 HD NBC Premier League

420 TWC Sports HD ***Announced 6/3/14***

427 TWC SportsNet HD (SDV)

428 TWC Deportes HD (SDV)

429 beIN Sports HD

430 beIN Sports en Español HD

447 SportsNet LA HD (SDV)

461 Universal Sports HD (SDV)

462 NFL Network HD (SDV)

463 NFL Redzone HD (SDV)

464 Pac-12 HD (SDV)

465 Tennis Channel HD

466 MLB Network Strike Zone HD (SDV)

467 CBS College Sports HD (SDV)

468 NHL Network HD

469 GOL TV HD (SDV)

470 Fox Soccer+ HD

472 Big Ten Network HD

473 Big Ten 2 HD (SDV)

474 Big Ten 3 HD (SDV)

477 ESPN Goal Line/Buzzer Beater HD (SDV)

478 ESPNews HD

479 ESPNU HD

480 Outdoor Channel HD

481 NBC Sports Network HD

482 Golf HD

483 3DTVPPV (SDV)

485 FXX HD (SDV)

486 Fox Deportes HD (SDV)

487 ESPN Deportes HD (SDV)

488 NBATV HD

489 MLB Network HD

514 TV Japan HD (SDV)

647 MavTV HD (SDV)

649 Smithsonian HD (SDV)

650 MGM HD (SDV)

651/952 HBO HD

652/953 HBO2 HD (SDV*)

653/954 HBO Family HD (SDV*)

654/955 HBO Comedy HD (SDV*)

655/956 HBO Signature HD (SDV*)

656/958 HBO Zone HD (SDV*)

657/958 HBO Latino HD (SDV)

658 CineMax HD

659 MoreMax HD

660 ActionMAX HD

661 ThrillerMAX HD

662 MovieMAX HD

663 MAXLatino HD

664 5StarMAX HD (SDV)

665 OuterMAX HD

666 Showtime HD

667 Showtime 2 HD

668 ShowCase HD

669 Showtime Extreme HD

670 Showtime Beyond HD (SDV)

671 Showtime Women HD (SDV)

673 Showtime Next HD (SDV)

674 TMC HD

675 TMCxtra HD

676 Starz HD

677 Starz Edge HD

678 Starz Kids & Family HD

679 WGN HD

680 UPHD (SDV)

681 Starz Comedy HD

682 OWN HD (SDV)

683/283 REELZ HD (SDV)

684 Hallmark HD (SDV)

685 BBC America HD

686 Crime and Investigation HD (SDV)

687 Live Well HD (WABC 7.2)

688 DIY HD (SDV)

689 Esquire HD

690 TVGN HD (SDV)

691 Fuse HD (SDV)

692 Revolt HD (SDV)

693 GSN HD (SDV)

694 CMT HD (SDV)

695 Destination America HD

696 National Geographic Wild HD (SDV)

697 H2 HD (SDV)

698 BBC World News HD (SDV)

701 NY1 HD

702 WCBS (CBS) HD

703 TNT HD

704 WNBC (NBC) HD

705 WNYW (FOX) HD

706 Nickelodeon HD

707 WABC (ABC) HD

708 TBS HD

709 WWOR (My Network TV) HD

710 FX HD

711 WPIX (The CW) HD

712 Oxygen HD (SDV)

713 WNET (PBS) HD

714 MSNBC HD

715 CNBC HD

716 USA HD

717 Syfy HD

718 Bravo HD

719 VH1 HD

720 MTV HD

721 American Heroes Channel HD (SDV)

722 The Hub HD (SDV)

723 Investigation Discovery HD

724 E! HD

725 WLIW HD *** Announced 11/16/13 ***

726 SNY HD

727 MSG HD

728 ESPN HD

729 ESPN2 HD

730 Bloomberg HD

731 WPXN (iON) HD

732 Disney Junior HD (SDV)

733 QVC HD

734 Universal HD (SDV)

735 TruTV HD (SDV)

736 Spike HD

737 BET HD

738 ABC Family HD

739 HSN HD (SDV)

740 History Channel HD

741 WXTV (Univision) HD

742 Ovation HD (SDV)

743 Fox Business News HD

744 Fox News HD

745 Comedy Central HD

746 A&E HD

747 WNJU (Telemundo) HD

748 MSG+ HD

749 Disney HD

750 Food Network HD

751 Cooking Channel HD

752 The Learning Channel HD

753 YES HD

754 AMC HD

755 WLNY HD

757 EWTN HD (SDV)

758 HLN HD

759 WE HD

760 Disney XD HD

761 Cartoon Network HD

762 Lifetime HD (SDV)

763 Biography HD (SDV)

764 HGTV HD

765 National Geographic HD

766 Discovery HD

767 Velocity (SDV)

768 WFUT (Telefutura) HD

769 Galavision HD (SDV)

770 CSPAN HD (SDV)

771 NHK International HD (SDV)

772 Weather Channel HD

773 NYC TV Gov HD

774 Fox Sports 1 HD

775 Science Channel HD

776 CSPAN2 HD (SDV)

777 CSPAN3 HD (SDV)

778 CNN HD

779 Univision Deportes HD (SDV)

780 Lifetime Movie Network HD

781 IFC HD (SDV)

782 TCM HD

783 NY1 Noticias HD (SDV)

784 Hallmark Movie Channel HD

785 Al Jazeera America HD (SDV)

786 Animal Planet HD

787 Africa Channel HD (SDV)

788 Travel Channel HD

789 Nick Toons HD (SDV)

790 TV One HD

791 Palladia HD

792 Nick Jr HD (SDV)

793 MTV2 HD (SDV)

794 TV Land HD (SDV)

795 QVC Plus HD (SDV)

796 Sprout HD (SDV)

797 El Rey HD (SDV)


----------



## Carlos_E

Upper Manhattan to 145th street is getting TW MAXX Internet upgrade 5/28. My speed will go to 300/20.


----------



## Berk32

 https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0At0iKcmGbFx8dG14UUJWZk1DTDllRjdjbm0talNzcGc&output=xls 


updated the spreadsheet one more time before the lineup overhaul.


----------



## TravKoolBreeze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Carlos_E*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26430#post_24731055
> 
> 
> Upper Manhattan to 145th street is getting TW MAXX Internet upgrade 5/28. I'll speed will go to 300/20.



Is that from 220th St down or from 86th/79th St up?


----------



## Carlos_E




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TravKoolBreeze*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26460#post_24732019
> 
> 
> Is that from 220th St down or from 86th/79th St up?



Upper Manhattan is between 86th and 145th street, east of 8th avenue. This is the letter I received.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Carlos_E*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26460#post_24732227
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TravKoolBreeze*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26460#post_24732019
> 
> 
> Is that from 220th St down or from 86th/79th St up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upper Manhattan is between 86th and 145th street, east of 8th avenue.
Click to expand...


on the West Side - Northern Manhattan is 79th and up


its 86th on the East Side.


so only the east portion of Northern Manhattan is getting it now?


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26460#post_24732770
> 
> 
> on the West Side - Northern Manhattan is 79th and up
> 
> 
> its 86th on the East Side.
> 
> 
> so only the east portion of Northern Manhattan is getting it now?



sounds like TWC is rolling it out hub by hub


----------



## Carlos_E




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26460#post_24733976
> 
> 
> sounds like TWC is rolling it out hub by hub



Yes, it is by hub.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26460#post_24732770
> 
> 
> on the West Side - Northern Manhattan is 79th and up
> 
> 
> its 86th on the East Side.
> 
> 
> so only the east portion of Northern Manhattan is getting it now?




It looks like East upper Manhattan first. You're on the West side. Did you receive the letter?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Carlos_E*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26460#post_24734093
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26460#post_24733976
> 
> 
> sounds like TWC is rolling it out hub by hub
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is by hub.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26460#post_24732770
> 
> 
> on the West Side - Northern Manhattan is 79th and up
> 
> 
> its 86th on the East Side.
> 
> 
> so only the east portion of Northern Manhattan is getting it now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like East upper Manhattan first. You're on the West side. Did you receive the letter?
Click to expand...


not yet - so i guess i have my answer


----------



## nyctveng

Those registered with http://myservices.timewarnercable.com may get that upgrade notice via email rather than snail mail.


----------



## Carlos_E




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26460#post_24737226
> 
> 
> Those registered with http://myservices.timewarnercable.com may get that upgrade notice via email rather than snail mail.



I got another notice today via email. One week after the printed material.


----------



## Berk32

Finally got my own cable modem - which also means i have a lot more info on what channels they're using for internet service.


I'll update that chart again shortly


----------



## Carlos_E




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26460#post_24738323
> 
> 
> Finally got my own cable modem - which also means i have a lot more info on what channels they're using for internet service.
> 
> 
> I'll update that chart again shortly



Did you get a 16 channel modem? TW Maxx requires a 16 channel modem for 200 and 300/20Mbps. If you ever plan to upgrade speeds it's good to have now so you don't have to buy another modem again.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Carlos_E*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26460#post_24738336
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26460#post_24738323
> 
> 
> Finally got my own cable modem - which also means i have a lot more info on what channels they're using for internet service.
> 
> 
> I'll update that chart again shortly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get a 16 channel modem? TW Maxx requires a 16 channel modem for 200 and 300/20Mbps. If you ever plan to upgrade speeds it's good to have now so you don't have to buy another modem again.
Click to expand...


nah - wasnt worth it - i'll never have those speeds with the way TWC prices out their plans


you can get 300Mbps on 8 channels.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26460#post_24738323
> 
> 
> Finally got my own cable modem - which also means i have a lot more info on what channels they're using for internet service.
> 
> 
> I'll update that chart again shortly



so not sure how to add the upstream channels.


they're all even numbered 16 QAM frequencies,

194, 242, 306, and 388 MHz


I already had the 8 downstream channels right


----------



## Carlos_E




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26460#post_24738362
> 
> 
> nah - wasnt worth it - i'll never have those speeds with the way TWC prices out their plans
> 
> 
> you can get 300Mbps on 8 channels.



The TWC modem chart hasn't been updated yet. Now they are provisioning 8 channel modems up to 100/5. If you want 200 or 300Mbps you will need a 16 channel modem.


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26460#post_24738366
> 
> 
> so not sure how to add the upstream channels.
> 
> 
> they're all even numbered 16 QAM frequencies,
> 
> 194, 242, 306, and 388 MHz
> 
> 
> I already had the 8 downstream channels right



Cable modem upstream frequencies are usually between 19-35MHz with a combination of 16QAM and QPSK modulation. Point your browser to http://192.168.100.1 and it should go to the diagnostics and signal info including frequencies, receive & transmit levels.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26460#post_24739315
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26460#post_24738366
> 
> 
> so not sure how to add the upstream channels.
> 
> 
> they're all even numbered 16 QAM frequencies,
> 
> 194, 242, 306, and 388 MHz
> 
> 
> I already had the 8 downstream channels right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cable modem upstream frequencies are usually between 19-35MHz with a combination of 16QAM and QPSK modulation. Point your browser to http://192.168.100.1 and it should go to the diagnostics and signal info including frequencies, receive & transmit levels.
Click to expand...


I did - those were the 4 frequencies i listed...


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26460#post_24738366
> 
> 
> so not sure how to add the upstream channels.
> 
> 
> they're all even numbered 16 QAM frequencies,
> 
> 194, 242, 306, and 388 MHz
> 
> 
> I already had the 8 downstream channels right





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26460#post_24739368
> 
> 
> I did - those were the 4 frequencies i listed...



Is there decimal point missing on those numbers? You mean 19.4, 24.2, 30.6, 38.8 ?


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26460#post_24739387
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26460#post_24738366
> 
> 
> so not sure how to add the upstream channels.
> 
> 
> they're all even numbered 16 QAM frequencies,
> 
> 194, 242, 306, and 388 MHz
> 
> 
> I already had the 8 downstream channels right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26460#post_24739368
> 
> 
> I did - those were the 4 frequencies i listed...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there decimal point missing on those numbers? You mean 19.4, 24.2, 30.6, 38.8 ?
Click to expand...


.....


So everything is in Hz - the downstreams all have 6 zeros after the 3 main numbers (351000000 Hz, 297000000 Hz, etc)


and now i see the upstreams only have 5 zeros...


that makes a lot more sense.


so.... never mind.....


----------



## Carlos_E




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26460#post_24738362
> 
> 
> nah - wasnt worth it - i'll never have those speeds with the way TWC prices out their plans
> 
> 
> you can get 300Mbps on 8 channels.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Carlos_E*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26460#post_24738620
> 
> 
> The TWC modem chart hasn't been updated yet. Now they are provisioning 8 channel modems up to 100/5. If you want 200 or 300Mbps you will need a 16 channel modem.



The updated approved cable modem list has been posted. As I said, 8 channel modems will max out at 100Mbps. You will need a 16 channel cable modem for Ultimate 200 and 300.

http://www.timewarnercable.com/content/dam/residential/pdfs/enjoy/better-twc/bettertwc_approvedmodems.pdf


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Carlos_E*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26460#post_24739834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26460#post_24738362
> 
> 
> nah - wasnt worth it - i'll never have those speeds with the way TWC prices out their plans
> 
> 
> you can get 300Mbps on 8 channels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Carlos_E*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26460#post_24738620
> 
> 
> The TWC modem chart hasn't been updated yet. Now they are provisioning 8 channel modems up to 100/5. If you want 200 or 300Mbps you will need a 16 channel modem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The updated approved cable modem list as been posted. As I said, 8 channel modems will max out at 100Mbps. You will need a 16 channel cable modem for Ultimate 200 and 300.
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/content/dam/residential/pdfs/enjoy/better-twc/bettertwc_approvedmodems.pdf
Click to expand...


where do they even sell the sb6183?


----------



## Berk32

May 21, 2014


On or about June 26, 2014 we will launch the following services: Pac-12 LA on ch. 376, Pac-12 Arizona on ch. 377, Pac-12 Washington on ch. 378, Pac-12 Oregon on ch. 379, Pac-12 Mountain on ch. 380 and Pac-12 Bay on ch. 381. These services will be part of our Sports Pass offering and will require two-way capable digital cable ready equipment, such as a Time Warner Cable-provided set-top box or a CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Product (UDCP) used in conjunction with a Tuning Adapter. Other UDCPs may not be able to access these services without additional equipment, such as a set-top box.


On or about June 30, 2014 we will add the following services to our Music Choice line-up: Y2K, Pop Rhythmic, Teen MC and Pop Country. Also on that date we will cease carriage of Classic Alternative and we will move Hip Hop and R&B to ch. 1905, MCU to ch. 1904, Dance Electronica to ch. 1903, Rap to ch. 1906, Hip Hop Classics to ch. 1907, Throwback Jamz to ch. 1908, R&B Classics to ch. 1909, R&B Soul to ch. 1910, Gospel to ch. 1911, Reggae to ch. 1912, Classic Rock from ch. 612 to ch. 1918, Retro Rock to ch. 1917, Rock to ch. 1913, Metal to ch. 1914, Alternative to ch. 1915, Adult Alternative to ch. 1916, Pop Hits to ch. 1921, 90’s to ch. 1927, 80’s to ch. 1928, 70’s to ch. 1929, Solid Gold Oldies to ch. 1930, Party Favorites to ch. 1922, Stage & Screen to ch. 1942, Kidz Only! to ch. 1924, Toddler Tunes to ch. 1925, Today’s Country to ch. 1932, True Country to ch. 1933, Classic Country to ch. 1934, Contemporary Christian to ch. 1935, Sounds of the Season to ch. 1941, Soundscapes to ch. 1943, Smooth Jazz to ch. 1944, Jazz to ch. 1945, Blues to ch. 1946, Singers & Swing to ch. 1947, Easy Listening to ch. 1949, Classical Masterpieces to ch. 1948, Light Classical to ch. 1950, Musica Urbana to ch. 1937, Pop Latino to ch. 1936, Tropicales to ch. 1939, Mexicana to ch. 1938 and Romances to ch. 1940.


On or about July 1, 2014 MCU will be rebranded as MC Indie.


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26460#post_24742393
> 
> 
> where do they even sell the sb6183?



ones that fall off the cable company truck end up on ebay. it's a soon to be retail unit from Arris/Motorola to replace their current SB6141 8 channel bonding model.


----------



## Carlos_E




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26460#post_24743033
> 
> 
> ones that fall off the cable company truck end up on ebay. it's a soon to be retail unit from Arris/Motorola to replace their current SB6141 8 channel bonding model.



The 6183 should be in retail stores June.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Carlos_E*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26460#post_24743051
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyctveng*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26460#post_24743033
> 
> 
> ones that fall off the cable company truck end up on ebay. it's a soon to be retail unit from Arris/Motorola to replace their current SB6141 8 channel bonding model.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 6183 should be in retail stores June.
Click to expand...


wish i knew that 5 days ago.


o well.


----------



## nyctveng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26460#post_24743086
> 
> 
> wish i knew that 5 days ago.
> 
> 
> o well.



16 channel bonding modems are selling for $150 +. Even at $6 per month rental, I don't see the cost savings in owning one. By the time you break even, Docsis 3.1 modems will be out and you'll be left with an obsolete modem. At least if you rent one, you can easily swap it if it goes bad. For those on speeds 100 or lower, it is still worth it to own as 8 channel bond modems can be bough for as little as $25 now.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26460#post_24742968
> 
> 
> May 21, 2014
> 
> 
> On or about June 26, 2014 we will launch the following services: Pac-12 LA on ch. 376, Pac-12 Arizona on ch. 377, Pac-12 Washington on ch. 378, Pac-12 Oregon on ch. 379, Pac-12 Mountain on ch. 380 and Pac-12 Bay on ch. 381.




I guess these channels will be automatically in HD since the new lineup will be in affect.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26460#post_24743513
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26460#post_24742968
> 
> 
> May 21, 2014
> 
> 
> On or about June 26, 2014 we will launch the following services: Pac-12 LA on ch. 376, Pac-12 Arizona on ch. 377, Pac-12 Washington on ch. 378, Pac-12 Oregon on ch. 379, Pac-12 Mountain on ch. 380 and Pac-12 Bay on ch. 381.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess these channels will be automatically in HD since the new lineup will be in affect.
Click to expand...


They were supposed to be added a long time ago...


They're available on twctv.com


----------



## TravKoolBreeze

Just checking the speedtest.net app on my tablet and I see that the speed upgrade is now live in Harlem . I have the standard internet package


----------



## Carlos_E

I'm also in Harlem. I have a 16 channel cable modem and now have TW MAXX 300/20.


----------



## robbie06




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Carlos_E*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26460#post_24766998
> 
> 
> I'm also in Harlem. I have a 16 channel cable modem and now have TW MAXX 300/20.



Which modem are you using? I have a Motorola SBG6580 on the Extreme package and I'm only getting a bit over 100 Mbps. I understand my modem will not be able to achieve the 200 Mbps upgrade.


----------



## Carlos_E

 http://www.avsforum.com/forum/newestpost/297592 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robbie06*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26460#post_24767625
> 
> 
> Which modem are you using? I have a Motorola SBG6580 on the Extreme package and I'm only getting a bit over 100 Mbps. I understand my modem will not be able to achieve the 200 Mbps upgrade.



I have the SB6183 16 channel cable modem.


You have an 8 channel cable modem. TWC updated the approved modem list and 8 channel modems will be provisioned up to 100Mbps. If you want 200 or 300Mbps you will need a 16 channel cable modem. Extreme is upgrading to 200/20 so you will need a 16 channel modem to get Extreme 200.


Everyone can tell if your 8 channel modem is upgraded by unplugging and rebooting the modem then run a speed test. If your speed is 100/*10* instead of 100/5 you received the upgrade.


The 6183 will be in stores mid June so for now I'd rent a 16 channel modem from TW until you can buy your own.


TW approved modem list.

http://www.timewarnercable.com/content/dam/residential/pdfs/enjoy/better-twc/bettertwc_approvedmodems.pdf


----------



## Carlos_E

Just ran a speed test on my 16 channel cable modem.


----------



## holl_ands

Now try it to a DISTANT Test Server...not just L.A. and Seattle, but also try Taiwan, Japan, UK and perhaps Italy....


----------



## Carlos_E




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holl_ands*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26490#post_24770290
> 
> 
> Now try it to a DISTANT Test Server...not just L.A. and Seattle, but also try Taiwan, Japan, UK and perhaps Italy....



For what? I don't browse Japanese websites.


----------



## tamanaco

Is ESPN3 available to NYC subscribers?... I was just watching the French Open and the announcer on ESPN2 ended the broadcast by saying the TWC subscribers can continue watching the French Open on ESPN3. I tried using my TWC TV app on my iPad and Android Tablet, but the channel is not available. I'm connected using my TWC Modem at home where all the channels available through my subscription work fine.


Thanks...


----------



## TravKoolBreeze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamanaco*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26490#post_24771106
> 
> 
> Is ESPN3 available to NYC subscribers?... I was just watching the French Open and the announcer on ESPN2 ended the broadcast by saying the TWC subscribers can continue watching the French Open on ESPN3. I tried using my TWC TV app on my iPad and Android Tablet, but the channel is not available. I'm connected using my TWC Modem at home where all the channels available through my subscription work fine.
> 
> 
> Thanks...



You have to login via the Watch ESPN app or website.


----------



## ILW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamanaco*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26490#post_24771106
> 
> 
> Is ESPN3 available to NYC subscribers?... I was just watching the French Open and the announcer on ESPN2 ended the broadcast by saying the TWC subscribers can continue watching the French Open on ESPN3. I tried using my TWC TV app on my iPad and Android Tablet, but the channel is not available. I'm connected using my TWC Modem at home where all the channels available through my subscription work fine.
> 
> 
> Thanks...



ESPN3 is not a cable channel. It's only available over the internet.


----------



## holl_ands




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holl_ands*
> 
> Now try it to a DISTANT Test Server...not just L.A. and Seattle, but also try Taiwan, Japan, UK and perhaps Italy....





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Carlos_E*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26490#post_24770833
> 
> 
> For what? I don't browse Japanese websites.



Aren't you even a LITTLE curious...surely you care about Websites on the WEST Coast.....

And BTW: many Electronic Manufacturer's websites are in Asia.....just in case you need to download a User Guide...


And I'm sure that there are many of us who would appreciate knowing how "FAR" that Super-High Data Rate extends.

I see my Data Rate dropping by about HALF from "normal" of 16 Mbps when I try the "other Coast"...


----------



## tamanaco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TravKoolBreeze*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26490#post_24771317
> 
> 
> You have to login via the Watch ESPN app or website.



Thanks... I already had the app installed in my N7 tablet, but not in my iPad ... that's why I didn't think of using it. I called TWC and they said that this channel was still not available in NY under TWC TV. You live and learn... one still has to use the TWC credentials in order to access this extra ESPN channel via the WatchESPN app. I'll try watching the extended French Open coverage tomorrow with WatchESPN on the iPad.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamanaco*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26490#post_24772145
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TravKoolBreeze*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26490#post_24771317
> 
> 
> You have to login via the Watch ESPN app or website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks... I already had the app installed in my N7 tablet, but not in my iPad ... that's why I didn't think of using it. I called TWC and they said that this channel was still not available in NY under TWC TV. You live and learn... one still has to use the TWC credentials in order to access this extra ESPN channel via the WatchESPN app. I'll try watching the extended French Open coverage tomorrow with WatchESPN on the iPad.
Click to expand...


ESPN3 isn't a channel... so it won't be on tv.......


----------



## ejb1980




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26490#post_24773937
> 
> 
> ESPN3 isn't a channel... so it won't be on tv.......



Time Warner Cable will sometimes show ESPN3 content in local areas on a TV alternate channel, at least they used to.


----------



## Berk32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ejb1980*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26490#post_24774098
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Berk32*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26490#post_24773937
> 
> 
> ESPN3 isn't a channel... so it won't be on tv.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time Warner Cable will sometimes show ESPN3 content in local areas on a TV alternate channel, at least they used to.
Click to expand...


that had nothing to do with espn3 itself.


----------



## BlacknWhitePanda

Hey my modem sb6120 was offline and was unable to sync then the rep readded my modem to the twc network. Upon reset i have 100mbps down and 10mbps up. Im only paying for the 20mbps turbo plan... anyone else getting the free speed upgrade? or did the rep forgot to put on the speed cap.


----------



## Carlos_E




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BlacknWhitePanda*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26490#post_24784840
> 
> 
> Hey my modem sb6120 was offline and was unable to sync then the rep readded my modem to the twc network. Upon reset i have 100mbps down and 10mbps up. Im only paying for the 20mbps turbo plan... anyone else getting the free speed upgrade? or did the rep forgot to put on the speed cap.



You received TWC Maxx. The new speed tiers are below.


Basic Customers: 3/1 — > 10/1

Standard Customer: 5/1 — > 50/5

Turbo Customers: 20/2 — > 100/10

Extreme Customers: 30/5 — > 200/20

Ultimate Customers: 50/5 — > 300/20

http://ir.timewarnercable.com/investor-relations/investor-news/financial-release-details/2014/Time-Warner-Cable-to-Transform-TV-and-Internet-Experience-in-New-York-City-and-Los-Angeles/default.aspx 



Updated approved modem list:


----------



## BlacknWhitePanda

oh dam i wonder will the prices go up







. thumbs up for you =]


----------



## Carlos_E




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BlacknWhitePanda*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26490#post_24784857
> 
> 
> oh dam i wonder how will the prices work after my promotional rate for turbo. thumbs up for you =]



Your price should stay the same. The new speed tiers were rolled out in certain parts of NYC, LA and Austin Texas. What area are you?


The areas in NYC are parts of Queens, Staten Island and Upper East Manhattan.


----------



## BlacknWhitePanda

upper east side =] apparently they just finished rolling out maxx for the upper east side region. I'm hoping they will keep the same price for these new tiers for the future







. im going to see if i can renew my promotional rate for another yr.


----------



## Carlos_E




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BlacknWhitePanda*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26490#post_24784911
> 
> 
> upper east side =] apparently they just finished rolling out maxx for the upper east side region. I'm hoping they will keep the same price for these new tiers for the future
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . im going to see if i can renew my promotional rate for another yr.



I'm in Harlem. We got the speed update 5/28/2014. The all digital channel line up should roll out for our area 6/13/2014.


----------



## cap_167

Does anyone know if the speed upgrades will hit the Washington Heights area any time soon?


----------



## carl2680

You will be notified by mail when twc maxx will be available in your area. I live in the west side of Manhattan (Morningside heights), and I only have been notified by mail regarding the new channel lineup (June 12).


----------



## Carlos_E




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl2680*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26490#post_24785683
> 
> 
> You will be notified by mail when twc maxx will be available in your area. I live in the west side of Manhattan (Morningside heights), and I only have been notified by mail regarding the new channel lineup (June 12).



I first received snail mail and email notifications of the channel line up change. Then 3 weeks later I received notification of the Internet change. So if your received the channel line up notification the Internet notification should come soon after.


----------



## cap_167

Ah, thanks for the info - already have received the upcoming channel lineup change through both mail and email.


----------



## Berk32

the lineup overhaul and the internet upgrade aren't related.


----------



## G1Ravage

Got the new channel line-up last night.


----------



## Berk32

June 4, 2014


On or about June 21, 2014 we will cease carriage of France 24.


----------



## Carlos_E




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Carlos_E*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26490#post_24784917
> 
> 
> I'm in Harlem. We got the speed update 5/28/2014. The all digital channel line up should roll out for our area 6/13/2014.



I got a letter last night that said channel line up changes June 12th.


----------



## tamanaco

Just an FYI - If you want to watch the French Open or other games on ESPN3 on your TV you can now do it via Google ChromeCast using the recently released version of the WatchESPN app for Android and iOS. (Requires a WiFi LAN, a ChromeCast dongle and a TWC account or some other cable provider account) . Works great from my iPad. I was able to swap between the games being televised on ESPN2 and ESPN3 by switching the HDMI inputs of my TV.


----------



## JR_in_NYC

Got the channel line up change last night.


----------



## Bitter13

Apologies if OT or wrong forum, but does anyone know how the new channel lineup will affect my custom mapped lineup I'm running through HDHomerunPrime / Windows Media Center?


----------



## UnnDunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bitter13*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26490#post_24795834
> 
> 
> Apologies if OT or wrong forum, but does anyone know how the new channel lineup will affect my custom mapped lineup I'm running through HDHomerunPrime / Windows Media Center?


I advise re-running the HDHR Channel Scan and Digital Cable Advisor manually on the morning of the lineup change. The HDHR channel scan will immediately reflect the new lineup, but the Digital Cable Advisor might take a day or two to update because that is done by Tribune Media Services. Your scheduled recordings will be broken until the TMS change goes through.


----------



## ooPAYNEoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G1Ravage*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26490#post_24790811
> 
> 
> Got the new channel line-up last night.


Yeah, I had the brochure and I like it. Back to the way it should be, but the XBOX ONE? I'm presuming it sets itself back up? There are no options to call out channels by number, so for now at least, this is useless.


----------



## ejb1980




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamanaco*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26490#post_24793683
> 
> 
> Just an FYI - If you want to watch the French Open or other games on ESPN3 on your TV you can now do it via Google ChromeCast using the recently released version of the WatchESPN app for Android and iOS. (Requires a WiFi LAN, a ChromeCast dongle and a TWC account or some other cable provider account) . Works great from my iPad. I was able to swap between the games being televised on ESPN2 and ESPN3 by switching the HDMI inputs of my TV.



This can also be done... by connecting an HDMI cable from your computer to TV...


----------



## scarface983

Does anyone on 145th in manhattan have twc maxx? Im on Amsterdam.


----------



## Carlos_E




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scarface983*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26520#post_24811873
> 
> 
> Does anyone on 145th in manhattan have twc maxx? Im on Amsterdam.



TW MAXX is on 145th east of 8th ave.


----------



## scarface983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Carlos_E*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26520#post_24812479
> 
> 
> TW MAXX is on 145th east of 8th ave.



ok thanks.


----------



## LisaM

Question for anyone who uses a TiVo: with the complete change in channel lineup, does I need to do a new guided setup on my TiVo box in order to have it figure out the new channel lineup?


Thanks!


----------



## adrman

Got the robocall yesterday and the new channel lineup was up this am. I'm in Manhattan South. It looks like the channels on all of my series recordings updated accordingly.


----------



## shemmy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LisaM*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26520#post_24813179
> 
> 
> Question for anyone who uses a TiVo: with the complete change in channel lineup, does I need to do a new guided setup on my TiVo box in order to have it figure out the new channel lineup?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



The channel lineup wasn't an issue for me, unless you were very selective in what you had activated, these channels were all already there, they have just been shuffled. What I haven't found a way around is resetting every season pass to the new channels from the HD channels. They certainly did not seem to auto-update.


----------



## LisaM

I ended up redoing the Guided Setup because many of the channels now have different names/locations. I haven't found a way around resetting every Season Pass either. They did not auto update so I am going to have to delete them all and re-do them one by one. If you find an easier way, please post it.


----------



## Carlos_E




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LisaM*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26520#post_24813673
> 
> 
> I ended up redoing the Guided Setup because many of the channels now have different names/locations. I haven't found a way around resetting every Season Pass either. They did not auto update so I am going to have to delete them all and re-do them one by one. If you find an easier way, please post it.



Tivo guide data should update with the new channel locations. That would automatically update the season passes.


----------



## shemmy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Carlos_E*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26520#post_24813705
> 
> 
> Tivo guide data should update with the new channel locations. That would automatically update the season passes.



Not so far. What seems to have happened is that the TIVO guide data still shows the separate HD channels even though they are now dead/rededicated. And remember the SD channels have always been there, so most of them won't look "new" to TIVO. The best way I found so far to do it if you have to deal with season passes manually (who knows, if you let it be for a couple of guide updates, maybe they will resolve on their own) is if you go into your existing season passes and choose "add a season pass" it will show you the new channel and you can easily set up a new season pass for the same show and it automatically keeps your options. Once you've set up the new one, just highlight the old channel and hit the clear button to delete the old HD channel season pass and you'll be left with just the new one. Pain, but not the end of the world.


----------



## Carlos_E




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shemmy*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26520#post_24813749
> 
> 
> Not so far. What seems to have happened is that the TIVO guide data still shows the separate HD channels even though they are now dead/rededicated. And remember the SD channels have always been there, so most of them won't look "new" to TIVO. The best way I found so far to do it if you have to deal with season passes manually (who knows, if you let it be for a couple of guide updates, maybe they will resolve on their own) is if you go into your existing season passes and choose "add a season pass" it will show you the new channel and you can easily set up a new season pass for the same show and it automatically keeps your options. Once you've set up the new one, just highlight the old channel and hit the clear button to delete the old HD channel season pass and you'll be left with just the new one. Pain, but not the end of the world.



I called Tivo. The rep said the first step is to rerun the Guide Setup. If the Season passes do not update along with the new channel line up we will have to MANUALLY edit each season pass to the new channel as you described.


----------



## LisaM

That is exactly what I just did with both of my TiVos. One box kept hanging so the process took forever to complete. The Season Passes did not update with the new channel lineup so I ended up deleting all of them and then manually setting them up again. Not the end of the world but time consuming.


----------



## Carlos_E




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LisaM*  /t/297592/new-york-ny-twc/26520#post_24815481
> 
> 
> That is exactly what I just did with both of my TiVos. One box kept hanging so the process took forever to complete. The Season Passes did not update with the new channel lineup so I ended up deleting all of them and then manually setting them up again. Not the end of the world but time consuming.



I have 200 season passes. (End of my world)


----------



## CopRock

Dammit, if this is true Tivo just made up my pissed off list... and yes having to spend a couple of hours or more redoing season passes [especially for shows that won't be back until next seasons] sucks... especially when my bedroom crap box from TWC can do this simple function easily.


Not the end of the world; more like a zombie apocalypse.


----------



## Berk32

Got the new lineup this morning....


----------



## Carlos_E

Berk32 said:


> Got the new lineup this morning....


I got the new line up as well. I had to rerun the channel setup on my Tivo. All of the guide data updated with the new channel lineup. 

The season passes did not update. I have to manually recreate 200 season passes. Some of them I can't recreate because the show ended the season and does not appear in the guide.


----------



## scarface983

One of my dvr boxes got the channel update... but the other one still has the old channel lineup... weird I think im going to have to reboot when I get home from work


----------



## CopRock

Yup, had to re-do the guided setup for the new guide and as others reported you have to re-do ALL the season passes, even by going thru the original season pass and doing "Get Another Season Pass" its a time consuming affair... ended up wearing out the white ink on the 'back' button and 'select' button has a deep nail mark now. 

And what do I see when I come to AVS this afternoon, a crippled website being touted as "improvements"


----------



## Carlos_E

CopRock said:


> Yup, had to re-do the guided setup for the new guide and as others reported you have to re-do ALL the season passes, even by going thru the original season pass and doing "Get Another Season Pass" its a time consuming affair... ended up wearing out the white ink on the 'back' button and 'select' button has a deep nail mark now.
> 
> And what do I see when I come to AVS this afternoon, a crippled website being touted as "improvements"


If the season pass you're trying to recreate does not appear in the guide it's not possible to edit the current season pass to the new channel. That means I will have to make a note to remember to check my season passes again in the fall when the new season starts.


----------



## scarface983

I had to restart my box for the new channel lineup to take effect. How long after the new channel lineup did you guys have to wait for the TWC MAXX upgrade? Sorry if this has been asked before.


----------



## Berk32

773 NYC TV Gov HD still sitting by itself in the 700s with the sports packages and not linked up with its SD counterpart Ch 74


----------



## Berk32

scarface983 said:


> I had to restart my box for the new channel lineup to take effect. How long after the new channel lineup did you guys have to wait for the TWC MAXX upgrade? Sorry if this has been asked before.


the 2 aren't related


----------



## TravKoolBreeze

Berk32 said:


> 773 NYC TV Gov HD still sitting by itself in the 700s with the sports packages and not linked up with its SD counterpart Ch 74


Also don't know what happened to NHK World on 223 but it's not on HD while the guide still says it has HD programs


----------



## CopRock

Berk32 said:


> 773 NYC TV Gov HD still sitting by itself in the 700s with the sports packages and not linked up with its SD counterpart Ch 74


Yeah noticed that two, at least a lot of dupes and clutter is managed a little better... and I guess there's no choice anymore whether you want SD or HD anymore because it all goes HD even in the 1-99 range unless the channel is only SD [like epix drive in] and even TWC own cable boxes dont seem to have Auto HD anymore.

Not something you miss, unless you need to save HD space


----------



## Berk32

BTW - if you turn off every HD resolution on your box - you can tune into the SD feed of a channel


----------



## Berk32

TravKoolBreeze said:


> Berk32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 773 NYC TV Gov HD still sitting by itself in the 700s with the sports packages and not linked up with its SD counterpart Ch 74
> 
> 
> 
> Also don't know what happened to NHK World on 223 but it's not on HD while the guide still says it has HD programs
Click to expand...

Looks like it was just an error with the feed.

We never had that channel in SD - and its back in HD now.


----------



## Berk32

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0At0iKcmGbFx8dG14UUJWZk1DTDllRjdjbm0talNzcGc&output=xls


----------



## ajabrams

*WLIW in HD*

It's my understanding that WLIW Channel 21 is now broadcasting in HD. I recently visited a friend who has FIOS and it was indeed showing up as HD on her set.
However, it seems that TWC is not sending out an HD version yet. Anyone know what's going on?


----------



## nyctveng

ajabrams said:


> It's my understanding that WLIW Channel 21 is now broadcasting in HD. I recently visited a friend who has FIOS and it was indeed showing up as HD on her set.
> However, it seems that TWC is not sending out an HD version yet. Anyone know what's going on?


Either no deal in place, TWC doesnt want to allocate the bandwith for it, or both. TWC is also lacking NJTV in HD which FiOS carries.


----------



## Berk32

nyctveng said:


> Either no deal in place, TWC doesnt want to allocate the bandwith for it, or both. TWC is also lacking NJTV in HD which FiOS carries.


They just took a bunch of HD channels off SDV - bandwidth isn't the problem


----------



## AndyHDTV

Berk32 said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0At0iKcmGbFx8dG14UUJWZk1DTDllRjdjbm0talNzcGc&output=xls


thanks.

34 open analog channels i see?


----------



## nyctveng

Berk32 said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0At0iKcmGbFx8dG14UUJWZk1DTDllRjdjbm0talNzcGc&output=xls


Nice work as always Berk. There's 8 docsis channels unaccounted for but this screen capture should help. The 16 adjacent channel assignment is the same across TWC NYC areas that have MAXX speeds available.


----------



## Berk32

nyctveng said:


> Nice work as always Berk. There's 8 docsis channels unaccounted for but this screen capture should help. The 16 adjacent channel assignment is the same across TWC NYC areas that have MAXX speeds available.


Thanks...

had to wait for someone to tell me.....

Curious to know if all 8 channel modem people are on the same 8 frequencies - or if they mix it up.


----------



## carl2680

For some reason all HD channels bitrate come lower on twc compared to FIOS and Diretv. I made the comparison at a friends house, and mine. Twc has the available bandwidth now, and still offering an inferior product. Obviously the Internet upgrade is nice but they are lacking on the video department.


----------



## LisaM

Is anyone having picture and audio breakups and issues following the channel lineup change? I've had intermittent problems on ABC Family - on both Channel 38 and 122 -and on TNT. Is it just a coincidence?


----------



## BTGRE

LisaM said:


> Is anyone having picture and audio breakups and issues following the channel lineup change? I've had intermittent problems on ABC Family - on both Channel 38 and 122 -and on TNT. Is it just a coincidence?


Yes, I'm even getting pixalation on channel 2 since the channel change. They installed my 16 channel modem yesterday I'm getting maxx speed and also ipv6


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

carl2680 said:


> For some reason all HD channels bitrate come lower on twc compared to FIOS and Diretv. I made the comparison at a friends house, and mine. Twc has the available bandwidth now, and still offering an inferior product. Obviously the Internet upgrade is nice but they are lacking on the video department.


How do you know that definitively?


----------



## Berk32

June 18, 2014

The previously announced cease carriage of France 24 has been cancelled.

On or about August 1, 2014 we will launch Big Ten Network on ch. 382 and Mundo Fox on chs. 807 and 1229. Big Ten Network will be part of our Variety Pass and Sports Pass service offering and Mundo Fox will be part of our Standard TV service offering. Also on that date, Big Ten Network HD will be offered as part of our Variety Pass service offering. All of these services will require two-way capable digital cable ready equipment, such as a Time Warner Cable-provided set-top box or a CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Product (UDCP) used in conjunction with a Tuning Adapter. Other UDCPs may not be able to access these services without additional equipment, such as a set-top box.

Starting August 8, 2014 and ending August 10, 2014 Starz will offer a free preview. Starz will be available to all digital subscribers and may contain PG, PG-13, TV-14, TVMA and R Rated programs. To find out how to block this preview, and for more parental control information, visit TWC.com or call 800-892-2253.


----------



## 102harlem

*Seeing only SD With Locals Channels*

Since the switch to the new lineup, the local affiliate channels (2, 4, 5, 7, etc) aren't switching to the HD feed when i tune to them. I'm using a Tivo Roamio with cable cards and tuning adaptor and wondering if anyone else is seeing similar issues. 

thanks


----------



## CopRock

102harlem said:


> Since the switch to the new lineup, the local affiliate channels (2, 4, 5, 7, etc) aren't switching to the HD feed when i tune to them. I'm using a Tivo Roamio with cable cards and tuning adaptor and wondering if anyone else is seeing similar issues.
> 
> thanks


Weird... I also have a Tivo Roamio, smallest one with the four tuners] about a month before the new lineup it would only tune to HD even on the lower supposedly SD basic cable channels. Now the only way it tunes SD is if it only comes in on SD. 
Once in a while you want to record it on SD if for example a programme is shown letterboxed on a 4:3 screen and with the Roamio the Zoom function only works with SD not HD channels.

Maybe restarting it might help get your 2/4/5/7etc networks to display in HD?.. even on twc own cable boxes AutoHD doesn't exist anymore.


----------



## Carlos_E

102harlem said:


> Since the switch to the new lineup, the local affiliate channels (2, 4, 5, 7, etc) aren't switching to the HD feed when i tune to them. I'm using a Tivo Roamio with cable cards and tuning adaptor and wondering if anyone else is seeing similar issues.
> 
> thanks



Reboot fixed the HD/SD problem for me. Also reboot the tuning adapter.


----------



## 102harlem

*Thanks*



Carlos_E said:


> Reboot fixed the HD/SD problem for me. Also reboot the tuning adapter.


Second reboot on the tuning adapter looks to have fixed it - thanks for the advice. Had rebooted it once but hadn't done anything.


----------



## ajabrams

*WLIW in HD*

Answering my own query-- I discovered that TWC is indeed carrying WLIW in HD. It's on Channel 1222 in HD. Still SD on Channel 21.


----------



## Berk32

ajabrams said:


> Answering my own query-- I discovered that TWC is indeed carrying WLIW in HD. It's on Channel 1222 in HD. Still SD on Channel 21.


Looks like it was just added in the last few days


----------



## G1Ravage

Got a letter from Time Warner the other day telling me I can trade in my modem for a new one with much faster speeds. What's up with that? I think I'm on Turbo now. So I can go from 20/2 to 100/10, just like that?


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

G1Ravage said:


> Got a letter from Time Warner the other day telling me I can trade in my modem for a new one with much faster speeds. What's up with that? I think I'm on Turbo now. So I can go from 20/2 to 100/10, just like that?


Yup. Same price. You're welcome.


----------



## Berk32

Berk32 said:


> May 21, 2014
> 
> On or about June 26, 2014 we will launch the following services: Pac-12 LA on ch. 376, Pac-12 Arizona on ch. 377, Pac-12 Washington on ch. 378, Pac-12 Oregon on ch. 379, Pac-12 Mountain on ch. 380 and Pac-12 Bay on ch. 381. These services will be part of our Sports Pass offering and will require two-way capable digital cable ready equipment, such as a Time Warner Cable-provided set-top box or a CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Product (UDCP) used in conjunction with a Tuning Adapter. Other UDCPs may not be able to access these services without additional equipment, such as a set-top box.


never happened.... again..


----------



## nyctveng

G1Ravage said:


> Got a letter from Time Warner the other day telling me I can trade in my modem for a new one with much faster speeds. What's up with that? I think I'm on Turbo now. So I can go from 20/2 to 100/10, just like that?


what model modem do you have now?


----------



## G1Ravage

nyctveng said:


> what model modem do you have now?


I don't remember. It's gone now. I got the new modem the other day. Turns out my connections here are above average. My previous plan was for 15/1, although I was getting 20/2. My new modem is therefore 50/5, but I've been consistently getting 54/5.5. Not a bad little jump.


----------



## Carlos_E

Time Warner MAXX availability by zip code

Astoria NY 11102, 11103
Long Island City,NY 11106, 11101
Woodside, NY 11377
Sunnyside 11104
New York, NY 10030, 10128, 10028, 10035, 10022, 10021
Flushing, NY 11355
Elmhurst, NY 11373
Jackson Heights, NY 11372
E. Elmhurst, NY 11370


----------



## Djoel

Is it me, but of lately my HD local channels have been looking plain out awful, my gal has ask me what's going on. The channels look SD all the way, I know TWC changed things concerning channels, but did something else happened that I need to either do.

Djoel


----------



## jonwan

Does anyone know if there is a difference between the Motorola SB6183 (which I can't seem to find for sale anywhere) or the Motorola SB6180 (which is avail on Amazon for $110.00)? I am entitled to faster speeds with my Ultimate plan but my current modem Motorola 6121 only allows up to 50 down on TWC here in NYC.


----------



## gtsgts

I have ultimate internet. The modem I have is a Motorola sbg6580. Is this modem capable of recieving the speeds of 300? Seem to be reading conflicting answers. I just did a speed test and my speed is currently 113.79 Does this mean I now have TWC Maxx but need to upgrade my modem?

Via the chat the rep said it isn't coming to my area until around September, and I will have to upgrade my modem.


----------



## Berk32

jonwan said:


> Does anyone know if there is a difference between the Motorola SB6183 (which I can't seem to find for sale anywhere) or the Motorola SB6180 (which is avail on Amazon for $110.00)? I am entitled to faster speeds with my Ultimate plan but my current modem Motorola 6121 only allows up to 50 down on TWC here in NYC.





gtsgts said:


> I have ultimate internet. The modem I have is a Motorola sbg6580. Is this modem capable of recieving the speeds of 300? Seem to be reading conflicting answers. I just did a speed test and my speed is currently 113.79 Does this mean I now have TWC Maxx but need to upgrade my modem?
> 
> Via the chat the rep said it isn't coming to my area until around September, and I will have to upgrade my modem.



http://www.timewarnercable.com/cont...enjoy/better-twc/bettertwc_approvedmodems.pdf


----------



## nyctveng

jonwan said:


> Does anyone know if there is a difference between the Motorola SB6183 (which I can't seem to find for sale anywhere) or the Motorola SB6180 (which is avail on Amazon for $110.00)? I am entitled to faster speeds with my Ultimate plan but my current modem Motorola 6121 only allows up to 50 down on TWC here in NYC.


6180 bonds up to 8 channels and 6183 bonds up to 16 channels. the 6183 is set for retail in the coming months probably probably around $200. TWC doesn't officially have the 6180 on the approved list but users have successfully been able to get it activated by telling support they are activating a 6141 or 6580. TWC will only allow up to 100mbps for 8 channel modems. the 6180 can be bought refurbished on eBay for $35 so there is no reason to buy it on amazon.


----------



## nyctveng

gtsgts said:


> I have ultimate internet. The modem I have is a Motorola sbg6580. Is this modem capable of recieving the speeds of 300? Seem to be reading conflicting answers. I just did a speed test and my speed is currently 113.79 Does this mean I now have TWC Maxx but need to upgrade my modem?
> 
> Via the chat the rep said it isn't coming to my area until around September, and I will have to upgrade my modem.


capable, yes. allowed, no. TWC will only provision 8 channel modems up to 100mbps. Anything above will require 16 channel modems which are available for rental.


----------



## scarface983

gtsgts said:


> I have ultimate internet. The modem I have is a Motorola sbg6580. Is this modem capable of recieving the speeds of 300? Seem to be reading conflicting answers. I just did a speed test and my speed is currently 113.79 Does this mean I now have TWC Maxx but need to upgrade my modem?
> 
> Via the chat the rep said it isn't coming to my area until around September, and I will have to upgrade my modem.


where is your area? NYC? im also waiting for the upgrades... they did it on the east side of where i'm at but not around my area.


----------



## Carlos_E

scarface983 said:


> where is your area? NYC? im also waiting for the upgrades... they did it on the east side of where i'm at but not around my area.


What is your zip code? I posted a list of zip codes further up.


----------



## gtsgts

scarface983 said:


> where is your area? Nyc? Im also waiting for the upgrades... They did it on the east side of where i'm at but not around my area.


 11206


----------



## scarface983

Carlos_E said:


> What is your zip code? I posted a list of zip codes further up.


Yes i saw that list. Thanks for that list. My zipcode is 10031.


----------



## nyctveng

scarface983 said:


> Yes i saw that list. Thanks for that list. My zipcode is 10031.


All of Northern Manhattan is scheduled to be completed by end of July

_Edit: 
North of 153 St - End of July
West 79 St - 153 St - End of September_


----------



## scarface983

nyctveng said:


> All of Northern Manhattan is scheduled to be completed by end of July


o ok good. Im paying TOO much already so i might as well get faster speeds.

o ok, well I guess I will be lowering my package to the turbo.


----------



## BTGRE

scarface983 said:


> where is your area? NYC? im also waiting for the upgrades... they did it on the east side of where i'm at but not around my area.


Check your upload speed. When it goes up to over 20mbps it means you have been upgraded and your modem is holding you back


----------



## TravKoolBreeze

Carlos_E said:


> Time Warner MAXX availability by zip code
> 
> Astoria NY 11102, 11103
> Long Island City,NY 11106, 11101
> Woodside, NY 11377
> Sunnyside 11104
> New York, NY 10030, 10128, 10028, 10035, 10022, 10021
> Flushing, NY 11355
> Elmhurst, NY 11373
> Jackson Heights, NY 11372
> E. Elmhurst, NY 11370


I know this is late but parts of 10026 were already upgraded. I have the updated speed and reside in 26. I assume it is just like the analog shutdown where 26 was split between two dates


----------



## scarface983

BTGRE said:


> Check your upload speed. When it goes up to over 20mbps it means you have been upgraded and your modem is holding you back


nope. I just get 5mbps up.. I get like 105mpbs down though.


----------



## jonwan

Hey folks...a little update from my end...got tired of waiting for sb6183 to arrive so I decided to rent TWC's latest modem. I live on UES (10021) of NYC. I am in the TWC MAXX zone I guess. I went from 50/5 to 320/20 and I only have The a Ultimate plan (supposed to be 100/10). Needless to say I ain't complaining.


----------



## BTGRE

I have Signature home and they advertise 10GB of storage for emails, rep confirmed this. I'm only getting 2GB. Talked to customer service and they can't fix it. Is anyone else with Signature home getting 10GB of storage?


----------



## Darkmoone

Got the upgrade letter for 10040. The end of the Dark Ages.


----------



## Darkmoone

10040 NYC - SB6141 Modem


----------



## scarface983

wow, I called yesterday to lower my plan and they really want you to have the premium channels. the rep was telling me that the extreme package has 2 premium channels, Showtime and Epix. Its so annoying because I really dont need those channels.


----------



## gtsgts

scarface983 said:


> wow, I called yesterday to lower my plan and they really want you to have the premium channels. the rep was telling me that the extreme package has 2 premium channels, Showtime and Epix. Its so annoying because I really dont need those channels.


 Wouldn't they give you a choice of what premium channels you want? Now that they are increasing internet speeds, I'm thinking of downgrading from signature home. It's too much $ On the Time Warner site it says 

The Double comes with 
Choice of HBO and SHOWTIME or HBO and STARZ

Best Triple with Extreme comes with 5 Premium Channels

Did they change the option to only Showtime and Epix now?

When you called to lower your plan they didn't try to keep you at your current plan by negotiating a lower price?


----------



## scarface983

gtsgts said:


> Wouldn't they give you a choice of what premium channels you want? Now that they are increasing internet speeds, I'm thinking of downgrading from signature home. It's too much $ On the Time Warner site it says
> 
> The Double comes with
> Choice of HBO and SHOWTIME or HBO and STARZ
> 
> Best Triple with Extreme comes with 5 Premium Channels
> 
> Did they change the option to only Showtime and Epix now?
> 
> When you called to lower your plan they didn't try to keep you at your current plan by negotiating a lower price?


Yea you should Downgrade from Signature Home, I got the Extreme and when I get TWC MAXX around my area I will have 200 MBps. 

I was on hold for like 1 hour and i kept getting the run around about how I have to be connected to the Signature home Retention team. The rep did not try to lower the price. She did offer basically the same package with all 6 premium channels and only 1 dvr box for 171 i think it was. Which is good but id only be saving a couple of bux a month. 

I will call back and tell them I want HBO and Showtime instead of Epix.


----------



## carl2680

They are giving showtime and epix for 4.99 each for 12 months. All you have to do is go to my twc account. two months ago I asked them to downgrade my service, and they gave me the turbo triple play for 129.99 which include HBO in the package.


----------



## scarface983

really? 129.99? she told me the turbo was going to be $147, $7 dollars less than the extreme triple play. I think they give us different prices... I dont even want Showtime and Epix.. if im paying $5 bux for those I will take them off.


----------



## carl2680

scarface983 said:


> really? 129.99? she told me the turbo was going to be $147, $7 dollars less than the extreme triple play. I think they give us different prices... I dont even want Showtime and Epix.. if im paying $5 bux for those I will take them off.


I don't have time to watch TV, and quite frankly twc video quality sucks. Every channel is compressed at twc head end. I keep the service for the Internet package. My package is triple play turbo which include, HBO, one Dvr, and one regular Box all 151 dollars after taxes.


My turbo triple play is 119.99 BTW.


----------



## Berk32

August 6, 2014

On or about August 14, 2014 we will launch SEC Network on ch. 384 and SEC Network Alternate 1 on ch. 385. These services will be part of our Variety Pass offering and will require two-way capable digital cable ready equipment, such as a Time Warner Cable-provided set-top box or a CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Product (UDCP) used in conjunction with a Tuning Adapter. Other UDCPs may not be able to access these services without additional equipment, such as a set-top box.
On or about September 9, 2014 we will launch Swagat TV on ch. 1540. Swagat TV will be part of our Hindi Passport package and will require two-way capable digital cable ready equipment, such as a Time Warner Cable-provided set-top box or a CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Product (UDCP) used in conjunction with a Tuning Adapter. Other UDCPs may not be able to access these services without additional equipment, such as a set-top box.
Also on that date in Manhattan, Brooklyn and Queens we will launch WNYE HD on ch. 1231. WNYE HD will be part of our Starter TV service offering.
Starting September 10, 2014 and ending September 14, 2014 EPIX will offer a free preview. This service will be available to all digital subscribers and may contain PG, PG-13, TV-14, TVMA and R Rated programs. To find out how to block this preview, and for more parental control information, visit TWC.com or call 800-892-2253


----------



## AndyHDTV

*pac-12*

did the pac-12 channels ever launch?


----------



## Berk32

AndyHDTV said:


> did the pac-12 channels ever launch?


LOL - That's funny


----------



## AndyHDTV

Berk32 said:


> LOL - That's funny


well will you look at that. TWC just added them. lol 376-381


----------



## scarface983

I just got the letter for the faster speeds... Lets see how long it takes for it to kick in. My zip code is 10031


----------



## hansangb

scarface983 said:


> I just got the letter for the faster speeds... Lets see how long it takes for it to kick in. My zip code is 10031



Just make sure your modem doesn't need to be upgraded.


----------



## scarface983

hansangb said:


> Just make sure your modem doesn't need to be upgraded.


may i ask why? I had the ultimate internet before, does that one work?


----------



## ronross

scarface983 said:


> may i ask why? I had the ultimate internet before, does that one work?


I, too, have "ultimate" via Signature Home and I've been told that my modem, installed less than a year ago, needs the upgrade (Ubee MTA DVW3201B). 

Although they are willing to send an installer at no charge, the device is easy to connect. Simply remove the existing wires, plug them into the new new modem, and wait for the device to boot.

I was also pleased impressed that they are willing to send the modem Fedex at their expense with a prepaid return label. Self install wouldn't be a convenience if you had to go to the TW store to return their old modem. So kudos to TW for using common sense.


----------



## scarface983

ronross said:


> I, too, have "ultimate" via Signature Home and I've been told that my modem, installed less than a year ago, needs the upgrade (Ubee MTA DVW3201B).
> 
> Although they are willing to send an installer at no charge, the device is easy to connect. Simply remove the existing wires, plug them into the new new modem, and wait for the device to boot.
> 
> I was also pleased impressed that they are willing to send the modem Fedex at their expense with a prepaid return label. Self install wouldn't be a convenience if you had to go to the TW store to return their old modem. So kudos to TW for using common sense.


O ok, so when they call me I will tell them to send me the Modem, because then I'd have to take a day off work if they were to send a Tech to my house.


----------



## ILW

scarface983 said:


> I just got the letter for the faster speeds... Lets see how long it takes for it to kick in. My zip code is 10031


I'm in zip code 11217 and I also got the letter for the faster speeds. Then, a few days after I ordered the new modem, they sent me an e-mail that read in its entirety: "Replace this line with your e-mail text. Thank you for choosing Time Warner Cable!"

I called today to find out what was going on with this messed-up e-mail. They told me that the internet upgrade is not yet happening, so my modem order was canceled.

While calling TWC, I also discovered that my autopay service didn't work this month, since they never asked me to update the expiration date on my credit card. If I hadn't found this out by accident today, I wonder how long my account would have become delinquent before they would have informed me!

The customer service person who explained the problems with the internet upgrade and my billing was as helpful as possible, and waived the fee for making a one-time payment over the phone.


----------



## Berk32

August 20, 2014

The previously announced launch of SEC Network and SEC Network Alternate will now occur as part of Standard TV in digital format. As a reminder, these services will require two-way capable digital cable ready equipment, such as a Time Warner Cable-provided set-top box or a CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Product (UDCP) used in conjunction with a Tuning Adapter. Other UDCPs may not be able to access these services without additional equipment, such as a set-top box.
On or about September 23, 2014 we will cease carriage of the duplicate illumination of ESPN Full Court and ESPN Game Plan. 

Also on that date in Mount Vernon, we will launch ShopHQ HD on ch. 487. ShopHQ HD will require two-way capable digital cable ready equipment, such as a Time Warner Cable-provided set-top box or a CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Product (UDCP) used in conjunction with a Tuning Adapter. Other UDCPs may not be able to access these services without additional equipment, such as a set-top box.


----------



## ronross

ronross said:


> I, too, have "ultimate" via Signature Home and I've been told that my modem, installed less than a year ago, needs the upgrade (Ubee MTA DVW3201B).
> 
> Although they are willing to send an installer at no charge, the device is easy to connect. Simply remove the existing wires, plug them into the new new modem, and wait for the device to boot.
> 
> I was also pleased impressed that they are willing to send the modem Fedex at their expense with a prepaid return label. Self install wouldn't be a convenience if you had to go to the TW store to return their old modem. So kudos to TW for using common sense.


I received the upgrade letter last week and a phone call to make an installation appointment a few days later. Unfortunately because I am a Signature customer the csr was unable to mail the modem to me and I will need an appointment after all. I guess I should be glad TWC is erring on the side of caution "because Signature set ups in the home are often complex." I had to wait 10 days to get an appointment.


----------



## hansangb

ronross said:


> I received the upgrade letter last week and a phone call to make an installation appointment a few days later. Unfortunately because I am a Signature customer the csr was unable to mail the modem to me and I will need an appointment after all. I guess I should be glad TWC is erring on the side of caution "because Signature set ups in the home are often complex." I had to wait 10 days to get an appointment.


I have Signature service as well. But I just took my modem to a TW location and replaced it with a newer one (capable of higher upload/download speed). Although you can now combine the phone and Internet modem on the same box, I opted to keep my VoIP TAPI. 

Also, the wireless modem was significantly faster than my Linksys WRT610N box. Both 2.4GHz and 5GHz used the same channel so that wasn't a factor. So if you use your own wireless AP, check out the speed of the new TWC box!

hsb


----------



## gtsgts

hansangb said:


> I have Signature service as well. But I just took my modem to a TW location and replaced it with a newer one (capable of higher upload/download speed). Although you can now combine the phone and Internet modem on the same box, I opted to keep my VoIP TAPI.
> 
> Also, the wireless modem was significantly faster than my Linksys WRT610N box. Both 2.4GHz and 5GHz used the same channel so that wasn't a factor. So if you use your own wireless AP, check out the speed of the new TWC box!
> 
> hsb


Which modem did they give you?


----------



## hansangb

gtsgts said:


> Which modem did they give you?


They gave me this one: Arris DG1670 
http://www.arrisi.com/products/product.asp?id=684


----------



## Berk32

Spreadsheet updated
Nothing major since the last one.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0At0iKcmGbFx8dG14UUJWZk1DTDllRjdjbm0talNzcGc&output=xls


----------



## carl2680

Berk32 said:


> Spreadsheet updated
> Nothing major since the last one.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0At0iKcmGbFx8dG14UUJWZk1DTDllRjdjbm0talNzcGc&output=xls


They should move the SD channels to SDV or cease them carrying them. Cablevision use the HD feed as wide screen on standard definition TV sets.


----------



## Berk32

carl2680 said:


> They should move the SD channels to SDV or cease them carrying them. Cablevision use the HD feed as wide screen on standard definition TV sets.


They can't stop carrying the SD feeds until they have replaced every single old box in the market (and I'm sure there are still non-HD boxes out there).

They're in no rush to do so. They have plenty of QAM space, SDV seems to work well here, and the cost to replace all of the very old boxes that are still out there is very expensive.


----------



## nyctveng

carl2680 said:


> They should move the SD channels to SDV or cease them carrying them. Cablevision use the HD feed as wide screen on standard definition TV sets.


In addition to Berk32's explanation, Cablevision still has SD boxes out there but they are not put back in circulation as they are returned.


----------



## carl2680

So when is the West side of Manhattan getting Maxx. I heard early September, but I am not sure.


----------



## nyctveng

carl2680 said:


> So when is the West side of Manhattan getting Maxx. I heard early September, but I am not sure.




You have to be more specific with your location. Manhattan is divided into 2 headends and something like 7 or 8 hubs. All of Manhattan is scheduled to be complete by end of October.


----------



## carl2680

nyctveng said:


> You have to be more specific with your location. Manhattan is divided into 2 headends and something like 7 or 8 hubs. All of Manhattan is scheduled to be complete by end of October.



Zip code 10027.


----------



## nyctveng

carl2680 said:


> Zip code 10027.


You're in Northern Manhattan Headend Area G. Scheduled for completion by mid September.


----------



## gtsgts

We got a software update.


----------



## Berk32

gtsgts said:


> We got a software update.


And my internet connection reset and I ended up with a new IP for the first time in a long time.


----------



## ronross

ronross said:


> I received the upgrade letter last week and a phone call to make an installation appointment a few days later. Unfortunately because I am a Signature customer the csr was unable to mail the modem to me and I will need an appointment after all. I guess I should be glad TWC is erring on the side of caution "because Signature set ups in the home are often complex." I had to wait 10 days to get an appointment.


I had the appointment for a new modem that TWC insisted on today. They were very prompt. I had a one hour window from 2-3pm. I got a robocall at 2:05 asking me to reconfirm and the tech arrived ten minutes later. It took him about 20 minutes and several phone calls to get the line working again so maybe installing it myself would not have been a great idea.

When he was finished I did a speed test and found I was still at 100 mbps. I asked him "why?" and he told me the techs and the people they call cannot increase the speed. I would have to call customer service. 

So I did while he was here. The first csr, presumably in the Signature group, transferred me to someone who turned out to be in "regular" customer service who couldn't help me. He got on the phone with the tech and after another few minutes yet another csr, back in the Signature group, told me 10024 (UWS Manhattan) wasn't scheduled to have Maxx turned on until 9/12. 

At no point in the process (letter, two phone calls to set up modem replacement, tech visit, more phone calls) was I told that upgraded service would not be available immediately. OTOH I did finally get a working remote without having to go to the store but it was like pulling teeth to get it. The installer was very reluctant to go back to his truck to see if he had a remote (it is even possible he wouldn't?) but he came back with one and then reluctantly programmed it.

The whole process took about 45 minutes, most of which was spent on the phone trying to get my phone line and internet access back up along with an explanation of why the upgrade wasn't in effect.

I was told that the modem should spontaneously reboot on 9/12 and I would see the faster speeds without another phone call. We'll see.


----------



## nyctveng

ronross said:


> OTOH I did finally get a working remote without having to go to the store but it was like pulling teeth to get it. The installer was very reluctant to go back to his truck to see if he had a remote (it is even possible he wouldn't?) but he came back with one and then reluctantly programmed it.


You must understand these techs now work in 1 hour arrival windows and they are pressured to arrive to your appointment and next one on time otherwise the can get in trouble. Things outside of their control like getting the dispatcher to get your phone working can throw off their entire day. Although it's good customer service, anything not listed on their work order like a remote they are doing you a favor. As a courtesy to them, it's best if you walk with them to the truck to get it so they don't waste another 10 minutes going up the elevator and programming it.


----------



## tamanaco

I just noticed that last night my 8640HDC was updated to ODN version 7.3.0_29, Aloader version 7.3.0.21 and ODNExt version 7.3.0.29. I'm located on the UWS around 88th St. and Columbus Ave. The only things I have noticed, so far, are the new graphics for the progress bar, a new menu after pressing Guide twice called "Select Guide Chanenels", improved performance on the on-screen search keyboard and what I believe is a clearer font on the Guide. Does anyone know what else is new and improved in this new ODN version?


----------



## heinriph

Apologies if this was previously mentioned.

Noticed a few days ago that e.g. Showtime On Demand now synchronizes the in-progress or recently watched programs across my two 8300HDC boxes. E.g. I'll watch Californication S4E7 on one, walk over to the other box and lo and behold, then I turn to SOD, the same episode is shows up as recent (or in progress, I forget the terminology). Didn't have a chance to see if it successfully resumes from where you leave off.

Sort of a Whole-House DVR Lite.


----------



## Berk32

I got the new ODN last night.

Also noticed some of the QAM channels used by my QAM-8 modem changed (now using some that I had labeled for QAM-16 modems)

351000000 Hz 315000000 Hz 321000000 Hz 309000000 Hz 285000000 Hz 291000000 Hz 297000000 Hz 303000000 Hz 

anyone want to check what they're using?


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

My twc app no longer works anymore. It says I'm away from home. Anyone else?


----------



## Berk32

DigitalfreakNYC said:


> My twc app no longer works anymore. It says I'm away from home. Anyone else?


Same


----------



## net_synapse

Does anyone know when Southern Manhattan Zip Code: 10010 is scheduled to get Maxx Upgrade?


----------



## mbclev

net_synapse said:


> Does anyone know when Southern Manhattan Zip Code: 10010 is scheduled to get Maxx Upgrade?



According to http://www.twcmdu.com/new-york.html, Southern Manhattan area A will get upgraded in late October, while area B will get it in early December. (Obviously, I don't know which ZIP codes are in either areas A or B, because I don't live in the area.)


----------



## Berk32

http://www.timewarnercable.com/content/dam/residential/pdfs/support/tv/DCI/dci_nyc_areamap.pdf


----------



## Berk32

Even though I haven't gotten a notice in the mail yet - pretty sure the physical upgrade is already in place by me.

Ever since my internet went out last week overnight for a few hours and I ended up with a new IP - I've noticed my download speed consistency much better (still stuck at the same max)

All they have to do is 'flip the switch', update my settings, and increase my max.


----------



## nyctveng

Berk32 said:


> Even though I haven't gotten a notice in the mail yet - pretty sure the physical upgrade is already in place by me.
> 
> Ever since my internet went out last week overnight for a few hours and I ended up with a new IP - I've noticed my download speed consistency much better (still stuck at the same max)
> 
> All they have to do is 'flip the switch', update my settings, and increase my max.


It's customary that when new equipment in the hubs and headends get installed, there will be a "soak" period and internal testing to make sure it's stable. If not they can troubleshoot or revert back to old equipment without any major disruptions. 

Another way users have confirmed the availability of 16 channel bonding is by going to their modem diagnostics at http://192.168.100.1 and looking at channel ID. For 8 channel bonding it will show channel ID as 1 thru 8. If 16 channels are available it may show channel ID as being any 8 consecutive channels say 2-9 or 5-12.


----------



## Berk32

nyctveng said:


> It's customary that when new equipment in the hubs and headends get installed, there will be a "soak" period and internal testing to make sure it's stable. If not they can troubleshoot or revert back to old equipment without any major disruptions.
> 
> Another way users have confirmed the availability of 16 channel bonding is by going to their modem diagnostics at http://192.168.100.1 and looking at channel ID. For 8 channel bonding it will show channel ID as 1 thru 8. If 16 channels are available it may show channel ID as being any 8 consecutive channels say 2-9 or 5-12.


Yes - that's what I was 'trying' to get at - for some reason I just couldn't get the words "equipment testing" in there.

And yes, my 8-channels did change.
2,3,4,6,7,8,12,13 

(but we already had 16 channels available)


----------



## net_synapse

mbclev said:


> According to http://www.twcmdu.com/new-york.html, Southern Manhattan area A will get upgraded in late October, while area B will get it in early December. (Obviously, I don't know which ZIP codes are in either areas A or B, because I don't live in the area.)





Berk32 said:


> http://www.timewarnercable.com/content/dam/residential/pdfs/support/tv/DCI/dci_nyc_areamap.pdf




Thanks for the prompt replies.


----------



## Berk32

and with no notice - the switch was flipped 

yay 50/5


----------



## carl2680

I am only getting 55/10 and I am in the turbo plan. I got the TG1672 Arris. 

I spoke with the tech, and they right away want to send someone. I don't know maybe is the modern.


----------



## scarface983

I finally went to Time Warner on 96th st in manhattan to get the modem for TWC MAXX, I thought I was going to be there long but i was there for maybe 20 minutes and it was quick and easy. When I plugged in the modem I got the full speeds right away. Wired I am getting speeds of 200Mbps down and 20Mbps up.


----------



## Berk32

9/17/14

The previously announced launch of WNYE HD in Manhattan, Brooklyn and Queens will now occur on October 9, 2014.
On or about October 17, 2014 we will dual illuminate Jewelry TV on channel 99. Jewelry TV is part of our Variety Pass service offering.
The previously announced launch of ShopHQ HD in Mount Vernon will now occur on October 29, 2014. As a reminder, ShopHQ HD will require two-way capable digital cable ready equipment, such as a Time Warner Cable-provided set-top box or a CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Product (UDCP) used in conjunction with a Tuning Adapter. Other UDCPs may not be able to access these services without additional equipment, such as a set-top box.
Also on that date in Manhattan, Brooklyn and Queens we will launch ShopHQ HD on ch. 487. ShopHQ HD will require two-way capable digital cable ready equipment, such as a Time Warner Cable-provided set-top box or a CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Product (UDCP) used in conjunction with a Tuning Adapter. Other UDCPs may not be able to access these services without additional equipment, such as a set-top box.


----------



## cap_167

Finally received Arris SB6183 modem from Amazon last night - enjoying maxx speeds 300/20, only downside are the lights on the thing are extremely bright.


----------



## scarface983

cap_167 said:


> Finally received Arris SB6183 modem from Amazon last night - enjoying maxx speeds 300/20, only downside are the lights on the thing are extremely bright.


yea i know what you mean! I had to put something to cover it at night. But I can't complain... the speeds are GREAT!


----------



## najeem27

Does anyone know when maxx will be available in 11415? I activated my sb6183 and just waiting for twc to flip the switch. I also got the email to upgrade modem 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Berk32

najeem27 said:


> Does anyone know when maxx will be available in 11415? I activated my sb6183 and just waiting for twc to flip the switch. I also got the email to upgrade modem 2 weeks ago.


This was linked on the previous page of the thread.

http://www.twcmdu.com/new-york.html

I assume you're part of zone J (it's the only queens zone left) - so "late october"


----------



## colmcolmcolm

Just got the upgrade in Brooklyn 11238. On Extreme and getting 120 down, 20 up pretty reliably.

The literature said it would be 200 down but hey.


----------



## net_synapse

Fired up the computer this morning and was surprised to see the following::grin:

*Before:*
























*After:*


----------



## gtsgts

Cable and satellite companies can't be pleased with this. HBO is finally going to let you watch its shows without cable


----------



## gtsgts

colmcolmcolm said:


> Just got the upgrade in Brooklyn 11238. On Extreme and getting 120 down, 20 up pretty reliably.
> 
> The literature said it would be 200 down but hey.


 I'm in Brooklyn haven't gotten a letter yet, but I just checked and my upload speed says 10.83. I'm assuming this means that the upgrade went through and I have to change my modem.


----------



## gtsgts

I just changed my modem. Got a Arris TG1672G. I didn't realize how big it would be.  I'm not using this modem for telephone. The telephone light is continuously blinking. Is that normal?


----------



## AndyHDTV

*Arris TG1672G*

Yeah i just swapped my modem today as well and got a Arris TG1672G.
im not using the wifi it has packed with it. not sure why 2 wifi lights are on.
just happy my standard internet is now at 50mbps.


----------



## gtsgts

AndyHDTV said:


> Yeah i just swapped my modem today as well and got a Arris TG1672G.
> im not using the wifi it has packed with it. not sure why 2 wifi lights are on.
> just happy my standard internet is now at 50mbps.


 One for 2.4 GHz and one for 5 GHz. I realize that when I tried to set my ps4 to the wifi but couldn't.


----------



## najeem27

Just flipped the switch in jamaica, queens 11415. I'm currently getting 124 up and 22 down. Should increase to 300 slowly


----------



## nyctveng

najeem27 said:


> Just flipped the switch in jamaica, queens 11415. I'm currently getting 124 up and 22 down. Should increase to 300 slowly


It won't increase beyond your current speed unless you get their latest 16 channel modems. All docsis 3 modems with 8 channel bonding are capped at 100 plus some overhead.


----------



## najeem27

nyctveng said:


> It won't increase beyond your current speed unless you get their latest 16 channel modems. All docsis 3 modems with 8 channel bonding are capped at 100 plus some overhead.


I had already upgraded to sb6183 and was just waitin for it go live. Its now 324 down and 24 up.


----------



## Blue Rain

Have TWC in Brooklyn.

I have the Preferred package with a DVR set top box. I use Verizon for DSL and POTS line.

Anyway..been thinking of cutting cord or at least bring the price down. Already got rid of premium channels several years ago.

Break ups or channels missing and constant rebooting,I don't even bother to call them anymore. 

I pay my bill online all the time and noticed today that the box rental is $12.95. Ok that's fine being if it breaks they give you a new one. Still on the high side .

Then I noticed a fee for $11.64 for Variety Pass.

Can someone tell me what this is and what channels are included? 

I checked the channel line up and nothing for Variety Pass. Only a listing for Variety Light Spanish.

Plus can I cancel this Variety Pass ?

Thanks


----------



## jwh001

*TWC Maxx - Manhattan 10014 active*

Guys, I've been lurking on AVS forum for a couple months eagerly waiting for news about TWC Maxx in NYC, this thread has been the best source of information, so I wanted to contribute. I got the fabled letter titled "we're moving you to a better internet plan..." I checked the modem compatibility guide at twc.com/bettertwc which was included with the letter and I noticed that there is a new approved modem on the TWC 300Mbps list, it is the Netgear C6300, which has an integrated router and 802.11AC wifi. Bestbuy has them in stock at the union square location, so does Amazon. If you own your own modem, This is the only alternative to the backordered Motorola/Arris SBG6183 which nobody seems to have in stock.

In turning it up I noticed that 2 of my upbound channels are unbonded, the other two have been struggling between TDMA and ATDMA, at first I could only get 10mbps upload, but now I am able to get 20. TWC level 3 support says all 4 channels should be bonded, so they are deploying a cable tech to repair cable wiring tomorrow.

Upstream Bonded Channels
Channel	Lock Status	US Channel Type	Channel ID	Symbol Rate	Frequency	Power
1	Locked	ATDMA	3	5120 Ksym/sec	30600000 Hz	54.0 dBmV
2	Locked	ATDMA	4	5120 Ksym/sec	37000000 Hz	53.5 dBmV
3	Not Locked	N/A	Unknown	0 Ksym/sec	0 Hz	0.0 dBmV
4	Not Locked	N/A	Unknown	0 Ksym/sec	0 Hz	0.0 dBmV

Regardless, im a happy camper, looks good, 324 down/ 20.5 up on ookla.

I am in Manhattan West Village 10014


----------



## gtsgts

I asked chat if there would be an increase for enhanced dvr and they said yes, there would be a 12.95 per month increase.


----------



## Berk32

November 5, 2014

On or about December 9, 2014 we will launch Nuvo HD on ch. 900. Nuvo HD will be part of our Variety Pass service offering.
On or about December 16, 2014 La Familia will be rebranded as Atres Series


----------



## walkman666

I have the same 324/20 download and upload speeds as what jwh001 reported on the UES of Manhattan. I got the maxx modem 2-3 months ago. Not sure about the bonding of channels though.

Anyone get the enhanced DVR yet? I called Signature Home just now and they said it was still in the testing phase in NYC, so it is not yet available to the public. I knew nothing about this until I saw a commercial for the enhanced DVR from TWC yesterday, so I natch assumed it was available if they were advertising it. Oh well. I will wait.


----------



## walkman666

Zip = 10028, yorkville section of Manhattan.


----------



## leitweight

*Enhanced DVR*

I picked up the Enhanced DVR on Monday at the 23rd St. Manhattan location. That was after I tried to order it on the online chat and have it delivered last week but they mistakenly sent a new regular DVR so I had to go and swap it out. Easy swap - no hassles to connect but it did take a REALLY long time to boot. It seemed that it was downloading data to the cable card first. Plus the obligatory call to activate it, even though I was told at the store that it wouldn't be necessary. Functionally the same as the SA or Sammy though it seems quicker getting around menus to me. It also seems like the DVR compensation time seems different (still set to Normal) - could be my imagination or my finger getting slower! (Except that it is CLOSER to the stopping point so doesn't that mean my finger would be getting faster?) And the clock display is BRIGHT!!!! Doesn't seem to be a way to dim it except for turning it off. For some reason the PIP functionality is not currently working. You would think it had enough tuners to pull this off! I suspect it's only a temporary software glitch. Otherwise so far so good.

Misc. tech notes: Still has analog audio connections (convenient for part of my setup), also component and composite video, though I can't vouch for their operation. Also sports 2 USB jacks on the back (nothing on the front) which I use for charging my PS3 controllers as they have power even when the box is off - better than leaving the noisy PS3 on just to charge controllers) and an eSATA jack. Can't say if that's working either, but it might. I'll let you know if I have the motivation to dig out the eSATA drive I used to use with the SA box since it didn't work with the Sammy. With a TB of drive space not sure I'll have the incentive to bother!


----------



## hansangb

So today, the closed captioning has voice narration that described scenes. In one part, it actually said "you're hearing this because you have secondary audio enabled" But I didn't enable SAP. I checked. 

Has anyone experienced this?

Thank you,

Hansang


----------



## JR_in_NYC

leitweight said:


> I picked up the Enhanced DVR on Monday at the 23rd St. Manhattan location. That was after I tried to order it on the online chat and have it delivered last week but they mistakenly sent a new regular DVR so I had to go and swap it out. Easy swap - no hassles to connect but it did take a REALLY long time to boot. It seemed that it was downloading data to the cable card first. Plus the obligatory call to activate it, even though I was told at the store that it wouldn't be necessary. Functionally the same as the SA or Sammy though it seems quicker getting around menus to me. It also seems like the DVR compensation time seems different (still set to Normal) - could be my imagination or my finger getting slower! (Except that it is CLOSER to the stopping point so doesn't that mean my finger would be getting faster?) And the clock display is BRIGHT!!!! Doesn't seem to be a way to dim it except for turning it off. For some reason the PIP functionality is not currently working. You would think it had enough tuners to pull this off! I suspect it's only a temporary software glitch. Otherwise so far so good.
> 
> Misc. tech notes: Still has analog audio connections (convenient for part of my setup), also component and composite video, though I can't vouch for their operation. Also sports 2 USB jacks on the back (nothing on the front) which I use for charging my PS3 controllers as they have power even when the box is off - better than leaving the noisy PS3 on just to charge controllers) and an eSATA jack. Can't say if that's working either, but it might. I'll let you know if I have the motivation to dig out the eSATA drive I used to use with the SA box since it didn't work with the Sammy. With a TB of drive space not sure I'll have the incentive to bother!


Are they charging extra for E-DVR, if so how much more?


----------



## nyctveng

hansangb said:


> So today, the closed captioning has voice narration that described scenes. In one part, it actually said "you're hearing this because you have secondary audio enabled" But I didn't enable SAP. I checked.
> 
> Has anyone experienced this?
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Hansang


which channel?


----------



## hansangb

nyctveng said:


> which channel?


All that I could tell. Few recorded shows, few live ones (Modern family, About a boy, Seinfeld too, I believe. And Discovery - Alaska last frontier). Then it all just stopped. it was like that for one day, then it all stopped and went back to normal subtitling. Oh well. It was interesting if nothing else.


----------



## leitweight

JR_in_NYC said:


> Are they charging extra for E-DVR, if so how much more?


Before I got the E-DVR I was quoted by TWC as $7.10 more per month but my bill doesn't reflect that as the charge went from $5 to $11.25. I'm given so much misinformation by the reps, and you get a new story every time you talk to a different person.

For example, in the recent internet speed upgrade, the info I received in the mailing stated that my Extreme service would be upgraded from 30/5 to 100/10. Now that it's happened, it seems that TWC has eliminated Extreme service but the Turbo ($10/month) has been upgraded to 100/10. However my bill shows that I am now on Ultimate which is 200/15! The price is still $20/month but in an effort to save money I asked to be downgraded to Turbo and was told that I can't do that without changing my entire Triple Play package (to which they have added Starz without any notification) even though it is listed on the bill as an "upgrade." I just swapped out my cable modem less than 9 months ago to get the 30/5 speed but after the upgrade my speed tests were only showing 100/10. I was informed that I would need to swap out the cable modem again! When I went to the store to swap it, the rep said I COULD downgrade to Turbo and save $10/month!

I know this is a bunch of info you didn't ask for, but it's mostly to show I have no idea what the charge will be when I get a full month's bill, but I know it will be more.


----------



## Berk32

December 3, 2014 (I know...)

On or about December 9, 2014 we will launch Nuvo HD on ch. 900. Nuvo HD will be part of our Variety Pass service offering.

On or about December 16, 2014 La Familia will be rebranded as Atres Series.

WGN America may be repositioned from Starter to Standard on or about January 1, 2015.

On or about January 6, 2015 we will launch Baby First TV on ch 256. Baby First TV will be part of our Variety Pass service offering.


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

OK I don't know what's going on but I had several recordings NOT record in the last 24 hours. My Samsung box tells me "not recorded because the channel was not available (8)"
Right now, It's supposed to be recording Shark Tank but when I put on ABC, it's completely black. No signal at all. Any suggestions?


----------



## hansangb

Usually, the first thing I try is an old fashion reboot. You might give that a shot as a first resort. Good luck.

hsb


----------



## ILW

Does anyone have a link to a manual for the Enhanced DVR or a link to a photo showing the back of the box? If not, can anyone tell me if the Enhanced DVR connections include one for optical digital audio?

Am I correct in assuming that there's only one type of box being used by TWC in NYC for Enhanced DVR: the Arris DCX-3600M?


----------



## Berk32

December 18, 2014

On or about January 15, 2015 we will cease carriage of Live Well.
On or about January 20, 2015 Atres Series (fka LaFamilia) will no longer be part of our Family Tier offering.
On or about January 28, 2015 we will cease carriage of onTWC


----------



## Berk32

January 7, 2015

On or about January 15, 2015 we will cease carriage of Live Well.
On or about February 5, 2015 College Football will move from ch. 385 to ch. 391.
On or about February 10, 2015 we will launch Gem Shopping Network on ch. 490. Gem Shopping Network will be part of our Standard TV offering.
On or about February 19, 2015 we will dual illuminate Nuvo TV on ch. 169. Also on that date, Pivot will be added to our Variety Pass offering.


----------



## Berk32

January 21, 2015

The previously announced cease carriage of Live Well has been postponed.
The previously announced move of College Football has been postponed.
The previously announced change of Pivot will now occur on January 29, 2015. As a reminder, Pivot will be added to our Variety Pass service offering.
On or about January 30, 2015 WGN America will change from our Starter TV service offering to our Standard TV service offering.
On or about February 19, 2015 we will cease carriage of MLS Direct Kick.


----------



## JR_in_NYC

Anyone else seeing NY1 only being broadcasted in SD? I'm in Park Slope/Windsor Terrace area.


----------



## Carlos_E

JR_in_NYC said:


> Anyone else seeing NY1 only being broadcasted in SD? I'm in Park Slope/Windsor Terrace area.


Mine is in HD. Try rebooting.


----------



## JR_in_NYC

Carlos_E said:


> Mine is in HD. Try rebooting.


Rebooted my STB, by going to the diag screen and rebooting it there. NY1 still is in SD, guess I'll need to call them.


----------



## nyctveng

JR_in_NYC said:


> Rebooted my STB, by going to the diag screen and rebooting it there. NY1 still is in SD, guess I'll need to call them.


There must be a technical problem with the HD that they are purposely mapping 1 to the SD. NY1 is having higher than average viewership due to winter storm Juno so many viewers that never watched before may have wiring or other problems that wasn't realized til yesterday and flooded the call centers with complaints.


----------



## Djoel

My channels look like SD of lately, don't know what's going on but the local ch seem a little soft. I've been too lazy to see what's the issue until today

I'm using a Tivo premium, with one of those digital boxes attached to it.

Very annoying.

Thanks

Djoel


----------



## Berk32

February 4, 2015

The previously announced cease carriage of MLS Direct Kick will not occur.
The previously announced change effecting WGN America will now occur on or about February 27, 2015. As a reminder WGN America will change from our Starter TV service offering to our Standard TV service offering.
On or about March 1, 2015 InDemand 3 will move from ch. 662 to ch. 1842.


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

What HD channels are we missing at this point? I feel like it's been a very long time since we got any new ones.

(BTW, my box just updated)


----------



## oriolesmagic

DigitalfreakNYC said:


> What HD channels are we missing at this point? I feel like it's been a very long time since we got any new ones.
> 
> (BTW, my box just updated)


This is what I have for Time Warner Cable NYC. If anyone can correct what I have here, please do. It's hard keeping track of what is actually HD with Time Warner's new lineups.

Here's what Time Warner Cable carries in SD in NY, but does not have in HD.

BabyFirst TV HD - An HD feed is supposed to be launching for Bright House Networks soon.
Daystar HD
Fox Sports 2 HD
FXM HD - Time Warner carries this in HD out west, but not on the East Coast for whatever reason. This, and FS2, are probably the biggest missing channels with SD carriage.
Great American Country HD
INSP HD - I know TWC added this in HD throughout NY State, but what I have here does not show it for NYC.
Jewelry TV HD - TWC has this in HD in the Carolinas.
Music Choice HD - The only provider to carry these in HD is Cox.
Pac 12 Regional Channels HD - Some of the programming notices say these are in HD, depending on the region. I know Albany once claimed to be getting them in HD.
Pivot HD
SEC Network Alternate HD
TBN HD

There's a ton of international channels with HD equivalents, but for the most part, only Charter carries those.

As for channels not carried by TWC NYC carried in other TWC markets, you have RFD TV HD and Sportsman Channel HD. The only other things carried that TWC has anywhere in HD are carried on a very regional basis like Longhorn Network HD (TX only) and AXS.TV and HDNet Movies (only carried on former Insight systems in KY and OH).


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

oriolesmagic said:


> This is what I have for Time Warner Cable NYC. If anyone can correct what I have here, please do. It's hard keeping track of what is actually HD with Time Warner's new lineups.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what Time Warner Cable carries in SD in NY, but does not have in HD.
> 
> BabyFirst TV HD - An HD feed is supposed to be launching for Bright House Networks soon.
> Daystar HD
> Fox Sports 2 HD
> FXM HD - Time Warner carries this in HD out west, but not on the East Coast for whatever reason. This, and FS2, are probably the biggest missing channels with SD carriage.
> Great American Country HD
> INSP HD - I know TWC added this in HD throughout NY State, but what I have here does not show it for NYC.
> Jewelry TV HD - TWC has this in HD in the Carolinas.
> Music Choice HD - The only provider to carry these in HD is Cox.
> Pac 12 Regional Channels HD - Some of the programming notices say these are in HD, depending on the region. I know Albany once claimed to be getting them in HD.
> Pivot HD
> SEC Network Alternate HD
> TBN HD
> 
> There's a ton of international channels with HD equivalents, but for the most part, only Charter carries those.
> 
> 
> As for channels not carried by TWC NYC carried in other TWC markets, you have RFD TV HD and Sportsman Channel HD. The only other things carried that TWC has anywhere in HD are carried on a very regional basis like Longhorn Network HD (TX only) and AXS.TV and HDNet Movies (only carried on former Insight systems in KY and OH).


Wow. Thank you for that list! Doesn't seem like we're missing much of anything important, though I'd really LOVE HDNet and AXS back


----------



## Berk32

oriolesmagic said:


> This is what I have for Time Warner Cable NYC. If anyone can correct what I have here, please do. It's hard keeping track of what is actually HD with Time Warner's new lineups.
> 
> Here's what Time Warner Cable carries in SD in NY, but does not have in HD.
> 
> BabyFirst TV HD - An HD feed is supposed to be launching for Bright House Networks soon.
> Daystar HD
> Fox Sports 2 HD
> FXM HD - Time Warner carries this in HD out west, but not on the East Coast for whatever reason. This, and FS2, are probably the biggest missing channels with SD carriage.
> Great American Country HD
> INSP HD - I know TWC added this in HD throughout NY State, but what I have here does not show it for NYC.
> Jewelry TV HD - TWC has this in HD in the Carolinas.
> Music Choice HD - The only provider to carry these in HD is Cox.
> Pac 12 Regional Channels HD - Some of the programming notices say these are in HD, depending on the region. I know Albany once claimed to be getting them in HD.
> Pivot HD
> SEC Network Alternate HD
> TBN HD
> 
> There's a ton of international channels with HD equivalents, but for the most part, only Charter carries those.
> 
> As for channels not carried by TWC NYC carried in other TWC markets, you have RFD TV HD and Sportsman Channel HD. The only other things carried that TWC has anywhere in HD are carried on a very regional basis like Longhorn Network HD (TX only) and AXS.TV and HDNet Movies (only carried on former Insight systems in KY and OH).


We have the Pac 12 alternates in HD


----------



## oriolesmagic

Berk32 said:


> We have the Pac 12 alternates in HD


What about INSP on 461?


----------



## Berk32

oriolesmagic said:


> What about INSP on 461?


nope - I checked everything on the list


----------



## tamanaco

I just noticed that at some point, recently, my Cisco 8640HDC was updated from ODN version 7.3.0.29 to ODN version 7.3.1.6. What's new and improved in this version?


----------



## Ronster515

Hello all,
Hoping you can give me some help.

Is anyone from Glendale, Middle Village Queens haveing constant video and audio breakups.

I am in Glendale and know people by me and in Middle Village having the exact same issues.

My problem is getting TWC to recognize this as a area problem and not a visit to me to check my 
cable box. I know others have called but I am still getting no where with them.

Thank you for any help you can provide.

Ronnie


----------



## nyctveng

You and your neighbors must book a service call for the level 1 tech to determine if the problem is within your home or an area problem. For the people that called, what was the resolution?

A majority of service calls in the industry especially in 100% all digital systems is video and audio breakup or slow internet speeds. Even though the problem is common, the cause is usually something in the customer's premises and that is for techs to determine. Outages or widespread problems are determined by call volume in a given area within a short time span. The phone reps while mostly not too technical will laugh at any customers calling to tell them what the problem is.




Ronster515 said:


> Hello all,
> Hoping you can give me some help.
> 
> Is anyone from Glendale, Middle Village Queens haveing constant video and audio breakups.
> 
> I am in Glendale and know people by me and in Middle Village having the exact same issues.
> 
> My problem is getting TWC to recognize this as a area problem and not a visit to me to check my
> cable box. I know others have called but I am still getting no where with them.
> 
> Thank you for any help you can provide.
> 
> Ronnie


----------



## Ronster515

nyctveng said:


> You and your neighbors must book a service call for the level 1 tech to determine if the problem is within your home or an area problem. For the people that called, what was the resolution?
> 
> A majority of service calls in the industry especially in 100% all digital systems is video and audio breakup or slow internet speeds. Even though the problem is common, the cause is usually something in the customer's premises and that is for techs to determine. Outages or widespread problems are determined by call volume in a given area within a short time span. The phone reps while mostly not too technical will laugh at any customers calling to tell them what the problem is.


No one wants to waste there time with a service call knowing that it is stupid due to others having the same issues.

It is really a shame that it has come to this. 

I personally think that there are not to many that have TWC in the area anymore. See so many dishes and FIOS trucks 
doing installs.

Ronnie

Well if anyone is having the issue please make the call and let them know.


----------



## nyctveng

Ronster515 said:


> No one wants to waste there time with a service call knowing that it is stupid due to others having the same issues.
> 
> It is really a shame that it has come to this.
> 
> I personally think that there are not to many that have TWC in the area anymore. See so many dishes and FIOS trucks
> doing installs.
> 
> Ronnie
> 
> Well if anyone is having the issue please make the call and let them know.


Others may have the same issue but the cause is likely in or close to your home. Neighbors and others on this board calling with their specific problem won't likely solve your individual issue. Perhaps you should consider switching to another provider if indeed TWC is providing bad service in your area.....or just book a service call. They provide 1 hour windows now for that. Good luck.


----------



## Ronster515

Dont know if you or anyone else is familier with the area but I am by Atlas Park Mall in Glendale and others
with the same issue are by Our Lady of Hope in Middle Village.

This is a very large span of an area.

Ronnie


----------



## nyctveng

Ronster515 said:


> Dont know if you or anyone else is familier with the area but I am by Atlas Park Mall in Glendale and others
> with the same issue are by Our Lady of Hope in Middle Village.
> 
> This is a very large span of an area.
> 
> Ronnie


So say you have a bad connector in your house causing issues. How will someone else that happens to be in your area with say a bad splitter on the side of his house fix your problem?


----------



## Ronster515

nyctveng said:


> So say you have a bad connector in your house causing issues. How will someone else that happens to be in your area with say a bad splitter on the side of his house fix your problem?


I am saying that this is a problem in a hub that feeds the area.

I know that when we get internet speed upgrades it goes by hub area and MV & Glendale are on the same hub.

Ronnie


----------



## Ronster515

nyctveng are you a TWC tech?

Ronnie


----------



## Berk32

February 25, 2015

On February 24, 2015 we ceased carriage of Bounce TV.
The previously announced change effecting WGN America will now occur on or about February 27, 2015. As a reminder WGN America will change from our Starter TV service offering to our Standard TV service offering.
The previously announced change effecting InDemand 3 will now occur on April 1, 2015.
Starting on April 10, 2015 and ending on April 13, 2015 a free preview of HBO/MAX will be provided to Internet Only and Digital TV customers in select areas. May contain PG, PG-13, TV-14, TVMA and R rated programs. To block preview and for parental controls information visit twc.com or call 1-800-TWCABLE.


----------



## hansangb

FiOS is finally available, so I pulled the trigger. I'll see if the TV quality is that much better. Overall, pretty happy with the TWC Signature service, but I really need the faster uplink speed so I didn't have much of a choice. 

Will report back after next Saturday install.

hsb


----------



## uhfyagi

have not seen twc hd. how does twc hd compare to directv hd picture quality is it even a fair comparison. I was mulling getting their triple play as their maxx internet speed is decent bargain wise. Im paying 27 a month for 50/5.


----------



## hansangb

uhfyagi said:


> have not seen twc hd. how does twc hd compare to directv hd picture quality is it even a fair comparison. I was mulling getting their triple play as their maxx internet speed is decent bargain wise. Im paying 27 a month for 50/5.


I think TWC's HD is just fine. But people tell me FiOS is *that* much better. We'll see in a week. As for DirecTV, I *think*TWC is better. But I don't know that I would be able to tell the difference in a blind test. (no pun intended)

hsb


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

uhfyagi said:


> have not seen twc hd. how does twc hd compare to directv hd picture quality is it even a fair comparison. I was mulling getting their triple play as their maxx internet speed is decent bargain wise. Im paying 27 a month for 50/5.


Check out this thread:
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/25-hd...ill-cable-ever-change-compression-codecs.html


----------



## Berk32

March 4, 2015

On February 24, 2015 we ceased carriage of Bounce TV.
The previously announced change effecting WGN America will now occur on or about March 27, 2015. As a reminder WGN America will change from our Starter TV service offering to our Standard TV service offering.


----------



## hansangb

OK, so I got my FIOS. Installation wise, Verizon is much more professional. Probably comes from the Telco DNA. 

Here's my review for those of you contemplating a switch to FIOS.

Picture quality. Fios wins. Does it win by *that* much? I don't think so. But if pic quality is top of your concern, FIOS is better. 

UI/Remote: TWC wins. Of course, keep in mind that I was (am) used to TWC UI. However, there are a few things that I find myself wishing the FIOS UI or remote had. For example,



There is no 30 second REPLAY option. I miss that quite a bit. Came in handy when I missed something. Yes, I can hit rewind, but the one click REPLAY is easier.
There is no LIVE button to quickly bring you to the live show.
TWC's DVR list function is more streamlined. FIOS is OK, but it has a more of a file manager feel to it. TWC's LIST has the shows you recorded front and center.
FIOS has a discrete ON function. This is critical for those of us using a programmed remote. Love the discrete on/off function.
FIOS has better subtitle intelligence. You have font sizes, and fonts to choose from. Much better than TWC.
I don't like the color coded GUIDE option that FIOS has. I find it distracting. Again, I'm sure it's a personal choice, but for me, I don't need a color for sports, movies, etc.
There is no PAGE DN/UP option. Kind of annoying when scrolling through the guide

FIOS has a better app integration, it's more polished. So if that's important to you, do take a look.

Internet speed? FIOS hands down. Not just because the upload speed (which *is* very important to me), but overall, the speed is more consistent. 

Voice: 50/50. Take your pick. Both have similar functions and features. 

So all in all, I would say FIOS comes out on top. But it's not an overwhelming margin by any means.

Thanks

hansang


----------



## hansangb

On more thing. FIOS multi DVR is much better. With TWC, there was a lag when watching a show recorded on the other box. With FIOS, you get one DVR server, and every other room gets a client (small box). But when you watch on the client, there's no lag in starting and stopping the shows.

hsb


----------



## Berk32

March 18, 2015

The previously announced change effecting WGN America will now occur on or about March 27, 2015. As a reminder WGN America will change from our Starter TV service offering to our Standard TV service offering.
On or about April 30, 2015 we may cease carriage of TWC Movie Pass on Demand. Please note that Disney Family Movies will still be available through Disney Family Movies on Demand on ch. 267. Also on that date Movies! will change from our Starter TV service offering to our Standard TV service offering.


----------



## Berk32

April 1, 2015

On or about May 15, 2015 we will launch Peace TV on ch. 1534. Peace TV will be part of our Starter TV service offering.


----------



## Berk32

April 15, 2015

On or about April 30, 2015 we may cease carriage of TWC Movie Pass on Demand. Please note that Disney Family Movies will still be available through Disney Family Movies on Demand on ch. 267.
On or about May 20, 2015 we will cease carriage of Smithsonian HD on Demand (ch. 1019) and all its programming content will be moved to Nature & Knowledge on Demand (ch. 1008). Also on that date, we will cease carriage of TWC Sports Pass on Demand (ch. 1010) and Pro Sports on Demand (ch. 1011) and all their programming content will be moved to Sports & Fitness on Demand (ch. 1009).
On or about June 3, 2015 we will launch Estrella HD on chs. 811 and 1236. Estrella HD will be part of our Starter TV service offering.
On or about June 30, 2015 we will launch Foro TV on ch. 847. Foro TV will be part of our Variety Lite Español service offering.


----------



## tamanaco

The picture from my 8640HDC is cutting out about every half hour. The only way to get the picture back is to reset the box. If this issue persist... I'll have to get a new DVR soon. What's the best DVR one can get from TWC NY these days?


----------



## adrman

tamanaco said:


> The picture from my 8640HDC is cutting out about every half hour. The only way to get the picture back is to reset the box. If this issue persist... I'll have to get a new DVR soon. What's the best DVR one can get from TWC NY these days?


Wondering that myself as my 8640 is getting a bit long in the tooth. I've had to perform several hard resets recently.


----------



## ILW

tamanaco said:


> The picture from my 8640HDC is cutting out about every half hour. The only way to get the picture back is to reset the box. If this issue persist... I'll have to get a new DVR soon. What's the best DVR one can get from TWC NY these days?


I can recommend what TWC calls its "Enhanced DVR," the Arris DCX3600-M, which I got at the end of 2014. It's responsive, rarely has any hiccups, and has six(!) tuners and a huge storage capacity (1 terabyte or about 150 hours of HD).


----------



## ajabrams

Berk32 said:


> April 1, 2015
> 
> On or about May 15, 2015 we will launch Peace TV on ch. 1534. Peace TV will be part of our Starter TV service offering.


Re; "Peace TV"
http://www.multichannel.com/banned-india-peace-tv-net-buys-berth-twc-ny/389891


----------



## Berk32

ajabrams said:


> re; "peace tv"
> http://www.multichannel.com/banned-india-peace-tv-net-buys-berth-twc-ny/389891


wkob-ld 42.3


----------



## Berk32

Just noticed we have a full 2 weeks of program guide data now.


----------



## Berk32

May 6, 2015

The previously announced change regarding TWC Movie Pass will now occur on June 1, 2015. As a reminder, we may cease carriage of TWC Movie Pass on Demand. Please note that Disney Family Movies will still be available through Disney Family Movies on Demand on ch. 267.
The previously announced launch of Estrella HD will now occur on June 16, 2015. As a reminder Estrella HD will be part of Starter TV service offering.
On or about June 9, 2015, the following overflow channels will require two-way capable digital cable ready equipment, such as a Time Warner Cable-provided set-top box or a CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Product (UDCP) used in conjunction with a a Tuning Adapter. Other UDCPs may not be able to access these services without additional equipment, such as a set-top box: MSG 2, MSG Plus 2, Sports Extra 1 and Sports Extra 2.


----------



## nony

ILW said:


> I can recommend what TWC calls its "Enhanced DVR," the Arris DCX3600-M, which I got at the end of 2014. It's responsive, rarely has any hiccups, and has six(!) tuners and a huge storage capacity (1 terabyte or about 150 hours of HD).


I have picked up two DCX3600's and am satisfied-
--
Nony-DCX3600-Diagnostic-Invocation

Quick Tips On Reboot and Diagnostics - 
1. Press and hold the power key on the remote for 10 seconds to force a reboot
2. During the countdown (L-10 ,L-9 ,L-8,etc), power on and hit select for a detailed display of the components as they are being loaded
3. During the countdown or later, power on, press and hold select for 10 seconds, then hit Up for the OCAP diagnostics
4. After the load completes, press and hold select for 10 seconds, and hit Down for the ODN diagnostics
5. With the STB on, hit power, then select, for quick access to the Motorola STB diagnostics
6. With the STB on, hit A, B, C, Settings, power off, power on, Settings, Left, to access the Field Tools menu.
7. To enable device ports/functionality (eSATA, MoCA, USB), requires a little more button pressing and will not be covered in this post, for obvious reasons.
--
Multichannel Trick Play: (this section should be visible)
The DCX3600 can actively buffer 4 to 6 hours of TSB (up to 1 hour per tuner). The buffering kicks in after power on, and is reset at power off. Specifically, the last 60 minutes of the first 6 channels that you tune to will be buffered, and 4 of the 6 will continue to be buffered, even if you channel surfed to many other channels, after the initial 6.
Here's what you do:
1)Power Off -->Frees up the tuner assignments
2 )Power On --> Assigns tuner[0] to its default
3) Select any channel as a filler -->Assigns a channel to tuner[1]
4) Successively select the 4 channels that you want to buffer.-->Assigns tuners[2,3,4,5]
Note that tuners[0,1] will lose their buffering as you channel surf.
(You can watch the assignments in real-time from p.8 of the ODN diagnostics)

Comes in very handy for Sunday morning talk shows.
--
Bonus:
To stream unprotected, recorded content to any device over Ethernet to an MPEG-2 capable player, see this thread-
http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r29952651-TV-DVR-questions~start=35

-nony


----------



## nony

*DCX3600 MultiChannel Trick Play*

Additions to DCX3600 Tips and Tricks will be posted in a more appropriate section-
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/42-hd...icial-dcx3600-m-provider-agnostic-thread.html

-nony


----------



## Berk32

May 20, 2015

The previously announced change regarding TWC Movie Pass will now occur on June 1, 2015. As a reminder, we may cease carriage of TWC Movie Pass on Demand. Please note that Disney Family Movies will still be available through Disney Family Movies on Demand on ch. 267.
The previously announced launch of Peace TV will now occur on June 15, 2015. As a reminder, Peace TV will be part of our Starter TV service offering.
On or about July 7, 2015 we will cease carriage of Pay-Per-View Previews.


----------



## uhfyagi

Man wtc gives us this channels no one wants to watch, peace TV, I deleted that channel on ota sub 42-3. Wtc is really stretching there. Is it any wonder why they don't get any new subscribers. Lol


----------



## nyctveng

uhfyagi said:


> Man wtc gives us this channels no one wants to watch, peace TV, I deleted that channel on ota sub 42-3. Wtc is really stretching there. Is it any wonder why they don't get any new subscribers. Lol


your post makes absolutely no sense


----------



## uhfyagi

what I need to decipher a message that's clear and to the point lol. I restated again, twc thinks they're giving us a worthwhile channel to view, I say don' t bother if is not something worth watching.


----------



## nyctveng

uhfyagi said:


> what I need to decipher a message that's clear and to the point lol. I restated again, twc thinks they're giving us a worthwhile channel to view, I say don' t bother if is not something worth watching.


TWC doesn't think that. They are making money from it and probably don't care if anyone watches it:

http://www.multichannel.com/banned-india-peace-tv-net-buys-berth-twc-ny/389891


----------



## Satch Man

tamanaco said:


> The picture from my 8640HDC is cutting out about every half hour. The only way to get the picture back is to reset the box. If this issue persist... I'll have to get a new DVR soon. What's the best DVR one can get from TWC NY these days?


Sup?

A great tech told me that if your DVR pixilates like that, it is probably a signal or drop-line issue. Not a box issue. You should register and than log-in to the TWC Direct to Tech forum and arrange for a signal and drop-line test. A new box will not solve picture break-up and signal issues if the lines are bad. Registration and account information are needed for first posts at the TWC Direct to Tech Forum. The forum is secure encrypted and only you and the techs can read each others posts, I recommend it, highly.

The tech also said that if your picture is good, does not break up, and other TWC services like Digital Phone and Internet do not cut out, and your box is doing things like freezing or rebooting, than it is time to swap the box. He was a good tech! I like the TWC Direct Forum. It is better than calling scripted Customer Service.

Here is the TWC Direct Forum:

https://www.dslreports.com/forum/timewarnerdirect

Good Luck!

Satch


----------



## gtsgts

Just curious has people been having trouble accessing hbogo?


----------



## DeeVeeAre

Does anyone know for sure if Time Warner in the Kingston, NY area is participating in the free HBO/Cinemax weeked, and if so, what channel it would show up on (I don't have an STB, I watch analog and digital unscrambled TV only)


----------



## UnnDunn

DeeVeeAre said:


> Does anyone know for sure if Time Warner in the Kingston, NY area is participating in the free HBO/Cinemax weeked, and if so, what channel it would show up on (I don't have an STB, I watch analog and digital unscrambled TV only)


If you don't have an STB, you won't be able to watch. They don't descramble HBO, they just authorize your STB to descramble it.


----------



## CopRock

I wonder why ThisTV isn't on TWC [manhattan] ... almost every other secondary and even tertiary OTA channel is on TWC... RCN and Fios have it & when I email TWC I never get a response back 
At least I have an antenna attached to my DVD recorder and can get it that way.


----------



## roseha

I see that TWC in New York City is now carrying METV on channel 1239 and it's no longer a switched channel (I got rid of my semi-functioning tuning adapter when I downgraded and just use a cable card with my Tivo). However, it's not clear to me which plan it's part of. Since it's an over the air channel doesn't it have to be included in "starter" ie basic? I don't see how TW can justify putting it on the standard level with cable only channels. Just curious in case I downgrade to basic again. Thanks


----------



## PaulInParkSlope

anyone else getting audio warbles pretty consistently?


----------



## beinstein

PaulInParkSlope said:


> anyone else getting audio warbles pretty consistently?



yup

all the time lately


----------



## net_synapse

*Problems with Encore Channels*

For the past two days the *Encore Channels 602 - 606* show a total black screen
*(No Audio or Video Signal).*

Is anyone else experiencing the same?

Please advise...


_*Update: 11/7*_
I contacted tech support and they tried remotely to solve the problem but were unsuccessful.
They later called me back and acknowledged a problem in the area and they are trying to isolate it.


----------



## SnellKrell

*No problem here in the East 90s in Manhattan.*

*Video advises how to get channel.*


----------



## ronross

Has anyone else seen a significant slowdown in MAXX service over the past few weeks. Downloads were consistently in the range of 330 mbps and have been ~270 or less. Various tech support people tell me everything checks out on their end and that 270 is acceptable. I find a 20% drop less than acceptable. Upper West Side of Manhattan.


----------



## hansangb

ronross said:


> Has anyone else seen a significant slowdown in MAXX service over the past few weeks. Downloads were consistently in the range of 330 mbps and have been ~270 or less. Various tech support people tell me everything checks out on their end and that 270 is acceptable. I find a 20% drop less than acceptable. Upper West Side of Manhattan.


It is shared bandwidth. So you'll never get 300+Mbps *all* the time. This is true for any provider. If you do the test at 10AM (during school days, not now!) you'll likely achieve 300Mpbs+ all the time.

hsb


----------



## SnellKrell

My computer is so old that it wouldn't recognize if there were a slowdown - it's always slow.


But, what I am experiencing has to do with TV reception.


On a few cable channels the picture will freeze and eventually go to black, then reappear.


I've switched to other channels immediately and no problem. So, I assume it's not my HDTV.


This only happens on some cable networks, not ABC, CBS, NBC or Fox.


Could this be a headend problem, or am I getting a weak signal?


----------



## Berk32

Sounds like a signal problem - you should have them send out a tech.



SnellKrell said:


> My computer is so old that it wouldn't recognize if there were a slowdown - it's always slow.
> 
> 
> But, what I am experiencing has to do with TV reception.
> 
> 
> On a few cable channels the picture will freeze and eventually go to black, then reappear.
> 
> 
> I've switched to other channels immediately and no problem. So, I assume it's not my HDTV.
> 
> 
> This only happens on some cable networks, not ABC, CBS, NBC or Fox.
> 
> 
> Could this be a headend problem, or am I getting a weak signal?


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

Looks my old Samsung box is starting to crap out on me. Does anyone know what the latest available HD box is? Any improvements for us?


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

DigitalfreakNYC said:


> Looks my old Samsung box is starting to crap out on me. Does anyone know what the latest available HD box is? Any improvements for us?


Anyone? Anyone? Bueller?


----------



## mbclev

DigitalfreakNYC said:


> Looks my old Samsung box is starting to crap out on me. Does anyone know what the latest available HD box is? Any improvements for us?


Since your area already has Maxx, you should be able to get the Cisco 9800 series boxes if they're offered there. Try any TWC store or office and ask.


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

mbclev said:


> Since your area already has Maxx, you should be able to get the Cisco 9800 series boxes if they're offered there. Try any TWC store or office and ask.


What benefit does the Cisco have? Isn't that the more expensive one? Does it improve PQ/compression at all?


----------



## mbclev

DigitalfreakNYC said:


> What benefit does the Cisco have? Isn't that the more expensive one? Does it improve PQ/compression at all?


I'll attach a PDF file about the 9800 series, but the big thing is that it can handle H.264 compression.


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

mbclev said:


> I'll attach a PDF file about the 9800 series, but the big thing is that it can handle H.264 compression.


I went to TWC today and they gave me a Cisco 8742. Clearly not the same thing. PQ looks exactly the same. 

I'm really starting to think that it's just the compression that they put on it. Is it worth me going to track down the enhanced DVR's?


----------



## TravKoolBreeze

3/2/16

In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned:
FX may no longer be carried on channel 10, but will continue to be carried on channel 108.
On or about March 7, 2016, in Manhattan, we will launch MNN HD on ch. 1993. MNN HD will be part of our Starter TV service offering.
On or about March 15, 2016 WGN America may be repositioned from our Starter TV service offering to our Standard TV service offering.
On or about March 31, 2016 Time Warner Cable Noticias NY1 will change from our Variety Pass service offering to our Starter TV service offering.
On or about April 5, 2016 we will launch BUZZR on ch. 1265. BUZZR will be part of our Starter TV service offering.
Starting on April 8, 2016 and ending on April 10, 2016 a free preview of STARZ will be provided to all TV customers with a digital set-top box, and may contain PG, PG-13, TV-14, TV-MA and R rated programs. To block this preview and for Parental Control information, visit twc.com or call 1-800-TWCABLE. Restrictions may apply.
On or about April 12, 2016 we will cease carriage of Al Jazeera America.


----------



## AndyHDTV

*Our HD channels*

Anyone know if we will gain or lose any HD channel after we become spectrum?


----------



## nyctveng

AndyHDTV said:


> Anyone know if we will gain or lose any HD channel after we become spectrum?


Markets such as SoCal and Dallas that have converted to Spectrum have reported channel additions but some channels such as AXS and HDNET are only available if customers convert to Spectrum packages from their existing TWC packages.

You need to update your signature as Melinda is no longer in charge of content.


----------



## ajabrams

*Watch TCM app - with Spectrum?*

Now that TWC is changing to Spectrum, will we be able to access the "Watch TCM " App ? And if so, how? I've tried a few times, but so far -- nada.


----------



## NYPokerface

10/05/16
From time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned:

The previously announced launch of Bounce will now occur on September 29, 2016. As a reminder Bounce will be part of our Starter TV service offering.

On or about October 20, 2016 we will cease carriage of MundoFox.

On or about October 31, 2016 we will cease carriage of Pivot.

On or about November 15, 2016 we will move Evine Live from ch 32 to ch 194, QVC from ch 33 to ch 159, HSN from ch 39 to ch 176. Also on that date, we will cease carriage of Jewelry TV on ch 99.We will dual-illuminate Hallmark Movies on ch 33, WGN America on ch. 39 and INSP on ch 99. We will also launch AXS TV on ch 299, FamilyNet on ch 468, Flix on ch 623, HDNet Movies on ch 640, Indieplex on ch 621, Military History Channel on ch 141, Movieplex on ch 620 and Retroplex on ch 622. These services will be part of our GOLD service offering. Also on that date we will launch BET Soul on ch 290, BYU on ch 465 and RFD TV on ch 297. These service will be part of our SILVER service offering. We will also add Liquidation Channel on ch 492 and Sonlife Broadcasting Network on ch 470. These services will be part of our SELECT service offering. We will add AYM Sports on ch 962, Baby First TV on ch 928, Baby TV on ch 929, Bandamax on ch 910, Canal 22 Mexico on ch 841, Canal Once on ch 844, CentroAmerica on ch 860, Cuba Play on ch 875, De Pelicula on ch 980, De Pelicula Clasico on ch 979, El Garage on ch 936, Estudio 5 on ch 842, Mexicanal on ch 935, MundoMax on ch 807, Nat Geo Mundo on ch 931, On World Sports on ch 414, Ritmoson on ch 911, Semilitas on ch 922, Sur Peru on ch 853, TBN Enlace on ch 946, Tele El Salvador on ch 861, Teleformula on ch 845, Telehit on ch 912, TV Chile on ch 855, TV Venezuela on ch 867, Ultra Cine on ch 984, Ultra Clasico on ch 985, Ultra Docu on ch 849, Ultra Familia on ch 918, Ultra Fiesta on ch 915, Ultra Kidz on ch 919, Ultra Macho on ch 937, Ultra Max on ch 983 and Video Rola on ch 913. These Service will be part of our LATINO service offering.

On or about December 31, 2016 we will cease carriage of the following services: UTV Movies, HTV, and Infinito.

The previously announced change regarding TV Azteca has been postponed.

The previously announced launch of MNN 7 has been postponed.


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

So now that it's Spectrum, are we gonna get an improved signal? Better picture? Anything other than the few channels we were missing?


----------



## Cronious

DigitalfreakNYC said:


> So now that it's Spectrum, are we gonna get an improved signal? Better picture? Anything other than the few channels we were missing?


Seems they are finally trying to compete more, Grande has fast internet, so now Spectrum does. Also, their TIVO/DVR boxes cost lest to rent.


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

Cronious said:


> Seems they are finally trying to compete more, Grande has fast internet, so now Spectrum does. Also, their TIVO/DVR boxes cost lest to rent.


Our speed didn't change. And I'm still on the same TWC contract so my bill hasn't changed.


----------



## carl2680

DigitalfreakNYC said:


> So now that it's Spectrum, are we gonna get an improved signal? Better picture? Anything other than the few channels we were missing?



I haven't been a TWC/Spectrum customer for two years now(switched to FIOS), and if you think they will improve the picture quality you will be waiting forever. Spectrum is in massive debt because of the mergers for TWC and Bright House, so you won't see heaving investments from them. It is an impossible task to provide better picture when you are using the same bandwidth for internet.


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

carl2680 said:


> I haven't been a TWC/Spectrum customer for two years now(switched to FIOS), and if you think they will improve the picture quality you will be waiting forever. Spectrum is in massive debt because of the mergers for TWC and Bright House, so you won't see heaving investments from them. It is an impossible task to provide better picture when you are using the same bandwidth for internet.


That's what I figured. Unfortunately, FIOS isn't an option. Neither is anyone else. So...yeah. Spectrum. Monopoly.


----------



## G1Ravage

Not too much activity in here lately.

The State of New York has decided to kick out Spectrum for failing to live up to their obligations they agreed to when their merger with Time Warner was approved. The State has ordered Spectrum to spin off Time Warner to someone else.

https://money.cnn.com/2018/07/27/news/companies/new-york-spectrum-charter-communications/index.html

Wonder what this will mean for us in the long term.


----------



## Riverside_Guy

Indeed these are potentially dangerous times here... I had FINALLY dropped the whole TV package because I simply almost never watched any of it, usually doing Netflix, Amazon Prime for video pastimes. NOW, after this news broke, I am concerned as FiOS being available in my building has yet to happen (they are asking us to "let" them run their FiOS main cable across the back of our building on the theory that once they do this they CAN ingress and provide service).

My experience since Spec-doom took over... I have had nothing but issues with them. TWC pretty much provided IP with zero breaks for many years. Now, my modem reboots at least once per 2-3 weeks, and frequently I will lose IP connectivity with modem working fine... it lasts 3-8 minutes then is back. NOW my guess is they care even less about such issues... not to mention they will spend a bunch of time in court now fighting over the revocation of the approval to merge.

AND exactly who can they spin it off to? I know RCN still has customers, long ago they were talking to us about service, but that ended a while bac when they said they will continue to service current customers but had no capital to ever gain any new customers. Is that still the case?

What about Optimum, I know they have coverage in boroughs other than Manhattan?

It WOULD be nice of this thread kinda got re-energized... at the very least we can commiserate with each other!


----------



## G1Ravage

My cable and internet have been fine since Spectrum took over. But I never had any issues with Time Warner, either. Might be luck that my neighborhood has underground utilities, and my apartment building had competent wirers. We have Fios wired in all the buildings in the area, too, so I always have options.


----------



## oriolesmagic

Riverside_Guy said:


> Indeed these are potentially dangerous times here... I had FINALLY dropped the whole TV package because I simply almost never watched any of it, usually doing Netflix, Amazon Prime for video pastimes. NOW, after this news broke, I am concerned as FiOS being available in my building has yet to happen (they are asking us to "let" them run their FiOS main cable across the back of our building on the theory that once they do this they CAN ingress and provide service).
> 
> My experience since Spec-doom took over... I have had nothing but issues with them. TWC pretty much provided IP with zero breaks for many years. Now, my modem reboots at least once per 2-3 weeks, and frequently I will lose IP connectivity with modem working fine... it lasts 3-8 minutes then is back. NOW my guess is they care even less about such issues... not to mention they will spend a bunch of time in court now fighting over the revocation of the approval to merge.
> 
> AND exactly who can they spin it off to? I know RCN still has customers, long ago they were talking to us about service, but that ended a while bac when they said they will continue to service current customers but had no capital to ever gain any new customers. Is that still the case?
> 
> What about Optimum, I know they have coverage in boroughs other than Manhattan?
> 
> It WOULD be nice of this thread kinda got re-energized... at the very least we can commiserate with each other!


This is more a legal manuever than anything, and those with Spectrum service will be unaffected until this gets appealed through the courts. The systems, legally speaking, are now orphaned to a Time Warner Cable that does not exist. I think the likely outcome is either fines paid to NY by Spectrum or a renewed push to meet the conditions imposed on them.

Optimum provides coverage in Brooklyn and the Bronx, most of Long Island, Westchester County all the way up into the Hudson Valley. Their territories are exclusive and independent of Spectrum. There are no locales that provide both services. Optimum is in its own state of flux right now, being acquired by European provider Altice.


----------



## ajabrams

oriolesmagic said:


> This is more a legal manuever than anything, and those with Spectrum service will be unaffected until this gets appealed through the courts. The systems, legally speaking, are now orphaned to a Time Warner Cable that does not exist. I think the likely outcome is either fines paid to NY by Spectrum or a renewed push to meet the conditions imposed on them.
> 
> Optimum provides coverage in Brooklyn and the Bronx, most of Long Island, Westchester County all the way up into the Hudson Valley. Their territories are exclusive and independent of Spectrum. There are no locales that provide both services. Optimum is in its own state of flux right now, being acquired by European provider Altice.



I hope that you are right. My experience with Spectrum has been pretty much of an improvement from what I had with TWC. I'd hate to have to go through yet 

another transition.


----------



## orbeyonde

What is currently considered the best HD-DVR box to get. I have the Cisco 9865HDC. I am pretty happy with it.

My friend just got the Spectrum 2100 HD-DVR. It has a different on screen look. I was not crazy about the remote it came with as it did not appear to be able to control sound bars or speaker systems (thus requiring a second remote to change the volume).

Any thoughts or opinions on these 2 boxes and are there any better ones out there than these 2?

Thanks so much.


----------



## G1Ravage

Well, this place died, huh? lol

I'll finally be moving into my new apartment soon, so I'm debating whether to get Spectrum or try FiOS. I'm intrigued at the option of getting Apple TV 4K, and downloading the Spectrum app for it. Does anyone here have any experience with it?

As for Internet, I would want the 1 gig package for my family's needs. But Spectrum charges a lot more for gig Internet than Verizon does, even for new customers. Makes me wonder why....


----------



## marcos_p

My opinion:
I suggest VZ FIOS, as long as it is fiber to your home/apt. My experience is that this service is rock solid, so if you must have steady speeds and cannot withstand outages, this service is great, but not cheap. But most importantly, is that using FIOS means you are NOT sharing bandwidth with your direct neighbors. Using cable providers like Spectrum will mean you are sharing bandwidth with your nearby neighbors so you might see slower bandwidth at times through the day.


----------



## G1Ravage

marcos_p said:


> My opinion:
> I suggest VZ FIOS, as long as it is fiber to your home/apt. My experience is that this service is rock solid, so if you must have steady speeds and cannot withstand outages, this service is great, but not cheap. But most importantly, is that using FIOS means you are NOT sharing bandwidth with your direct neighbors. Using cable providers like Spectrum will mean you are sharing bandwidth with your nearby neighbors so you might see slower bandwidth at times through the day.


Thanks! I'll let you know how things go over the next few weeks.


----------



## G1Ravage

Okay...Spectrum came and did the install. I received two DVR cable boxes...I think they're both Cisco-made. They look identical, except one has the old Time Warner Cable logo on the right side, while the other one says Technicolor. They're both model #9865 HDC. They're clearly used and were repackaged, as they have scratches on the boxes and scuffs on the remotes. They have stickers indicating they were originally built in 2017.

I hate them both. I have been a Spectrum customer for 20 years (formerly Time Warner), and these are the worst cable boxes I have ever had. Hands down. How the hell did cable box technology _regress??!_

-No clock while the cable box is turned on?! Not even an option for it??
-Making selections in menus always has a lag.
-No option to adjust the output resolution based on what the channel is transmitting natively? My former "Explorer" boxes let me choose to display multiple resolutions (720p, 1080i). These new boxes only let you choose one, and it stays there. But it does allow 1080p now.
-One of the boxes in particular has major issues with channel inputs. If I punch in channel numbers on the remote, nothing happens immediately. There's a close to 10-second lag before the box responds. Sometimes it'll freeze while changing the channel, too.
-Where is the option for picture-in-picture???

WHY IS EVERYTHING GETTING WORSE!?!?!?


----------

